# Pandemic 2020



## Jimdamick (Mar 11, 2020)

Well it's official Ladies & Gentlemen, this morning the 2019 novel coronavirus (COVID-19)) was declared a global threat by the W.H.O.


Coronavirus Live Updates: W.H.O. Declares Pandemic as Number of Infected Countries Grows


Worldwide, countries are blocking movement, public gatherings, sporting events, closing schools & generally freaking out
But here at home in the good old USA, we have it under control with the due diligence of the great Donald J. Trump, right?
So, in other words, we're fucked.
I live approximately 40 miles from the largest concentration of the virus discovered on the East Coast, one where the Governor of NY sent the National Guard yesterday to help contain the spread of the virus.
I also read this morning that it is recommended to stockpile 2 weeks worth of provisions in your homes now in case of mandatory quarantines, and this was from a Dr that worked at the CDC. ( I'm going to HD now & buy a freezer  )
So, I'm gonna die soon probably because it seems to favor men over 60 that smoke & drink & my wife contacts 100's of individuals daily in her line of work, but hey, we all gotta go sometime, right?
Anyway, I wish you all good luck & try to stay safe
Peace out


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 11, 2020)

Got it, with a case of that


----------



## taint (Mar 11, 2020)

Well I hope you pull through it.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Well it's official Ladies & Gentlemen, this morning the 2019 novel coronavirus (COVID-19)) was declared a global threat by the W.H.O.
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Live Updates: W.H.O. Declares Pandemic as Number of Infected Countries Grows
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Well it's official Ladies & Gentlemen, this morning the 2019 novel coronavirus (COVID-19)) was declared a global threat by the W.H.O.
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Live Updates: W.H.O. Declares Pandemic as Number of Infected Countries Grows
> ...


Well Jimmy there was never a better time to quit drinking and smoking, you'll be highly motivated, use the patch so you don't go insane. Take vitamin D supplements for fuck sake! Lock your wife in the basement and put a cot down there and some food in a bowl for her, hopefully it has an outside entrance...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well Jimmy there was never a better time to quit drinking and smoking, you'll be highly motivated, use the patch so you don't go insane. Take vitamin D supplements for fuck sake! Lock your wife in the basement and put a cot down there and some food in a bowl for her, hopefully it has an outside entrance...


*Why People Give Unsolicited Advice (Though No One Listens)*
*How many people really take unsolicited advice?*








Why People Give Unsolicited Advice (Though No One Listens)


How many people really take unsolicited advice?




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 11, 2020)

In my industry (live events) everyone is suffering. No work, all events cancelled. I'm one of the lucky few who has a contract, and can keep working for the time being. Good time to do maintenance.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2020)

NBA just canceled the season......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> *Why People Give Unsolicited Advice (Though No One Listens)*
> *How many people really take unsolicited advice?*
> 
> 
> ...


It's been my experience that thinking you might die is a great motivator for change, most older people are thinking of ways to fortify themselves against this virus, so is Jimmy, he's thinking about it, so am I and taking measures. I'm gonna be preaching preparedness, and try to help anyway I can, I cannot do otherwise.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well Jimmy there was never a better time to quit drinking and smoking, you'll be highly motivated, use the patch so you don't go insane. Take vitamin D supplements for fuck sake! Lock your wife in the basement and put a cot down there and some food in a bowl for her, hopefully it has an outside entrance...


Not my style my friend.
Too old now too change my bad habit's & what would it gain me?
A few more years of living in misery?
Nah, I'll go down with the ship


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Not my style my friend.
> Too old now too change my bad habit's & what would it gain me?
> A few more years of living in misery?
> Nah, I'll go down with the ship


Go down swinging with a smile on yer face, we all gotta go sometime I guess. 

But ya know as an ex smoker myself, cigarettes never got me high, just a physical addiction and a habit to be broken in a few weeks, the patch spreads the pain. Hard to do unless ya also quit drinking for a spell too though, your life and your choices, we'd just like to have ya around for a spell as would your family and other friends. Good luck with whatever ya wanna do, survive anyway you can, just like everybody else. 
How old are ya now Jimmy? I'm 65, but my health isn't too bad.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Go down swinging with a smile on yer face, we all gotta go sometime I guess.
> 
> But ya know as an ex smoker myself, cigarettes never got me high, just a physical addiction and a habit to be broken in a few weeks, the patch spreads the pain. Hard to do unless ya also quit drinking for a spell too though, your life and your choices, we'd just like to have ya around for a spell as would your family and other friends. Good luck with whatever ya wanna do, survive anyway you can, just like everybody else.
> How old are ya now Jimmy? I'm 65, but my health isn't too bad.


I just turned 64 in January & my 1st shrink told me I'd never see 40 if I continued to lead the life I led & I was 16 then & proved that useless lying sack of shit wrong, so the way I figure it I've been living on borrowed time anyway.
Used to smoke cigs but switched to a pipe 30 years ago
It's just part of my DNA to drink & smoke & do drugs.
Always has & always will be, that is my curse (or is it?)
I'm content, that's all I know


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2020)

Humor is imperative in time's of crisis, so I'm watching a lot of the Late Show with Steven Colbert.

This is a good one, especially the Acid part (been there/done that  )


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 12, 2020)

It’s ok Jim!
Ilove you just the way are! Your so nice and fun and have a Terrific sense of humor. 
And such a talented writer too! An inspiration to all you come I contact with! Never forget it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2020)

Update as of now.
The 3 first cases in CT are all within 30 miles of my grow 
Holy Shit, Batman!!!
What should I do?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2020)

Hey, let's make this fun!!!
Post your funniest COVID19 (sounds like a band, right?) vids on this OP, because I'm sure there will be many
This is a good one


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 12, 2020)

Confirmed Trumpy* had dinner and pictures with someone positive infected and under quarantine now.. Jared and Ivanka were there too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2020)

It would be a shame if it killed the entire tRUmp family, not really.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 12, 2020)

The NHL has called off the season for the foreseeable future. 

Not that anybody is going to notice.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2020)

This thing is not going away any time soon, I expect the NFL season will be axed at some point.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2020)

Latest update from the Great State of Connecticut.
My wife's school, Ceaser Batillia in Bridgeport, the largest in the state, has been closed until further notice due to COVID-19.
That school has over 1700 students & just imagine the burden placed on the parents & local economies.
Also imagine my burden with my wife being home all the time from now on to who the Hell knows when (party over  )
Yea, there's actually nothing at all funny about this shit, but one must carry on, right?


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This thing is not going away any time soon, I expect the NFL season will be axed at some point.


It'll be long gone by then. It's going to be a hell of a problem for a few months, but that's about it.

By September when the NFL season starts, it won't be a problem.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 12, 2020)

The NCAA Basketball tournament has been canceled.

It'll be the first time since 1939 that it hasn't been held.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2020)

The spanish flu lasted 15 months.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The spanish flu lasted 15 months.


This will not.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The spanish flu lasted 15 months.


And killed over 200 million worldwide


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> This will not.


You sound like Trump, & that is something I would not be envious of


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> It'll be long gone by then. It's going to be a hell of a problem for a few months, but that's about it.
> 
> By September when the NFL season starts, it won't be a problem.


My man Taco, be realistic.
This shit is gonna be around for fucking years by the time it circumnavigates the globe.
Iceland, fucking Iceland, has 83 cases of an extremely contagious virus in a population of 360,000 with no vaccines.





COVID-19 pandemic in Iceland - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





How do you think that will work out?
Do the math.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2020)

Little preview of what's to come, just replace the monkeys with people.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238012197537755136


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2020)

I don't know where ya'll live, but here in Newtown, CT, we are running out of toilet paper & Poland Springs water.
Just came back from the store, a large supermarket in my town & they were wiped out (pun?) of toilet paper & bottled water was being bought by the cases.
What's up with that?
It's beginning to feel spooky, way too soon.
Fuck you Trump


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2020)

Boris wants to infect the whole country, is he tRUmps long lost brother?










Robert Peston: How risky is Boris Johnson’s maverick coronavirus strategy? | ITV News


The worries for many doctors and medical experts about how we are handling the crisis are threefold. | ITV National News




www.itv.com


----------



## oill (Mar 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This thing is not going away any time soon, I expect the NFL season will be axed at some point.


Cancel everything


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2020)

How Fox News misled viewers about the coronavirus


As the coronavirus pandemic gripped the country over the last several weeks, television viewers — especially those supportive of President Donald Trump —- had one place they could go to for some sense of solace: Fox News.




www.cnn.com





*How Fox News misled viewers about the coronavirus*
By Oliver Darcy, CNN Business

Updated 7:16 PM ET, Thu March 12, 2020


New York (CNN Business)As the coronavirus pandemic gripped the country over the last several weeks, television viewers — _especially_ those supportive of President Donald Trump —- had one place they could go to for some sense of solace: Fox News.
"If you are over the mass hysteria, if you're over politicizing and weaponizing of the coronavirus, you are not alone," Sean Hannity, the highest-rated host on Fox News, assured the network's prime time audience this week.
Indeed, over the past several weeks, top hosts and personalities on the conservative cable news network downplayed concerns about the virus, baselessly accusing credible news organizations of overhyping the crisis to hurt Trump politically.
At other times, Fox News hosts and personalities pointed to the death toll of the seasonal flu, misleading the network's audience into thinking that the coronavirus was receiving more attention because it is novel, while the flu in fact kills more Americans and was, thus, more dangerous and cause for alarm. 
That's not to say that some of the coverage on Fox News was not straightforward. The network has had a number of reporters in the field assigned to cover the coronavirus, and shows have hosted various doctors who have provided sound medical advice. Harris Faulkner, for example, hosted a special with four doctors on her program earlier this week. Additionally, some personalities have taken the situation seriously from the start.
But a significant part of Fox News' coverage had been aimed toward framing the response to coronavirus as unwarranted hysteria. The often-dismissive messaging from Fox News hosts was particularly notable, given that, like other cable news channels, the viewers who make up the network's audience skew older and are, thus, the most vulnerable to the disease. The remarks from the hosts also raise concern given how much influence figures like Hannity wield over Trump, and especially since Trump recycled some of those very talking points on Twitter and when speaking with the press to initially dismiss the public health crisis.


By Thursday, after Trump addressed the nation from the Oval Office and the seriousness of the crisis settled in with millions of Americans, it was clear some Fox News hosts and personalities started taking the matter far more seriously. But even still, others have continued to pollute the airwaves with misleading information.
Hannity on Wednesday night, after Trump's speech, acknowledged on his program that the coronavirus poses "a lot of serious risks and a lot of serious challenges." He noted that "in serious situations, truth matters, facts matter." But in the very same episode that he made those comments, the Fox News host continued to mislead his audience.
Hannity contrasted the novel coronavirus fatality numbers with those of the seasonal flu, despite knowing that the novel virus' mortality rate is significantly higher. Hannity knew it was a misleading comparison because the night before on his program Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, told him that the coronavirus is at least 10-times more lethal than influenza.

Meanwhile, throughout all of Fox News' coverage, Fox Corporation, the parent company of the network, has taken the matter seriously. The company has restricted all non-essential travel. And, in a Thursday email obtained by CNN Business, Fox News Media CEO Suzanne Scott and President and Executive Editor Jay Wallace announced several sweeping measures to protect employees, including asking staff able to work from home to do so starting on Monday.
A Fox News spokesperson declined to comment for this story.
*"Another attempt to impeach the President"*
A top messaging tactic Fox News hosts employed in recent weeks to alleviate fear over the coronavirus was to tell viewers that credible news organizations have over-torqued their coverage in a bid to harm Trump politically. 
The main thrust of the conspiracy theory was that journalists are intentionally trying to create panic in the markets with frenzied coverage to sink the economy and hurt Trump's chances of re-election. 
"This is yet another attempt to impeach the President," declared Fox Business host Trish Regan Monday night next to an on-air graphic on the screen that read "CORONAVIRUS IMPEACHMENT SCAM."
*more...*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2020)

oill said:


> Cancel everything


We should cancel close proximity sporting events/concerts at least until there are enough test kits available & we get an understanding of the spread.
I read a story this morning where 1 man in Rome, Georgia was infected, went to his local hospital & was told to come back if he felt worse.
3 days later he ended up in ICU & it turned out he was a singer in a Gospel choir in his local church & infected 1/2 of his parish.
Hey, lives are at stake.
Do what has to be done too be safe


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> This will not.


What makes you think that? Every expert I've read thinks it's going to slow down in the warm weather and come back stronger in the fall.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2020)

This woman worked on Ebola.










Dr. Dena Grayson @DrDenaGrayson


Dr. Dena Grayson discusses the latest on #coronavirus.#COVID19 #CoronavirusPandemic




www.pscp.tv


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2020)

Don't know if this is true but it sounds like something tRUmp would do.

BREAKING NEWS: A WH whistleblower has revealed the reason for the lack of Coronavirus testing kits in the US: the Trump family is seeking to own the patent and branding rights. Lawyers are working overtime to ensure the beautiful TRUMP TESTING KIT is soon on the market.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't know if this is true but it sounds like something tRUmp would do.
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A WH whistleblower has revealed the reason for the lack of Coronavirus testing kits in the US: the Trump family is seeking to own the patent and branding rights. Lawyers are working overtime to ensure the beautiful TRUMP TESTING KIT is soon on the market.


Truth has been stranger than fiction with Donald, sounds literally incredible.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't know if this is true but it sounds like something tRUmp would do.
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A WH whistleblower has revealed the reason for the lack of Coronavirus testing kits in the US: the Trump family is seeking to own the patent and branding rights. Lawyers are working overtime to ensure the beautiful TRUMP TESTING KIT is soon on the market.


They'd hang Donald and Alex Azar on the white house lawn before june, if that was true and proved.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)

if that's the truth azar is most likely accepting payment from trump imo because the cdc shouldn't allow that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't know if this is true but it sounds like something tRUmp would do.
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A WH whistleblower has revealed the reason for the lack of Coronavirus testing kits in the US: the Trump family is seeking to own the patent and branding rights. Lawyers are working overtime to ensure the beautiful TRUMP TESTING KIT is soon on the market.


Tests only at Trump treatment centers $1,000. per test or go home lock the door and die.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> if that's the truth azar is most likely accepting payment from trump imo because the cdc shouldn't allow that


Azar is a toadie, a version of Bill Barr at HHS


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2020)

Tomorrow is Friday the 13th, what else could go wrong?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm sitting here talking to my son & going over our survival tactics.
I've got the weapons & ammo #1-check
Got the 14 cubic foot freezer #2-check
Hand sanitizer/masks #3-check
Have an abundance of food sources, (I raise Rabbits & Chickens (I really do, see below) am surrounded by dumb as fuck deer & have a 1500 sq. ft. grow area for anything)- #4-check
Yup, also got my generator but I will have to get a case or two of the Magic Stuff.
Set for Herb & water.
I'm good


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Tomorrow is Friday the 13th, what else could go wrong?


Did you hear about the asteroid heading for earth! Seriously, scared the shit out of me until the last line of the fucking article.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm sitting here talking to my son & going over our survival tactics.
> I've got the weapons & ammo #1-check
> Got the 14 cubic foot freezer #2-check
> Hand sanitizer/masks #3-check
> ...


Cute and tasty.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Cute and tasty.


With a little garlic, shallot, rosemary, thyme and braised in a red wine, they're wonderful!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 12, 2020)

I just went out to buy my lunch for tomorrow 

It’s full scale panic. It wasnt like this yesterday


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> I just went out to buy my lunch for tomorrow
> 
> It’s full scale panic. It wasnt like this yesterday


Did it look like the vid in post 29 of this thread?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> I just went out to buy my lunch for tomorrow
> 
> It’s full scale panic. It wasnt like this yesterday











'After 9/11, you still eat': Coronavirus turned Chinatowns into ghost towns


Even though COVID-19 did not officially become a pandemic until March 11, Chinatowns were hit as soon as soon as the outbreak became global news in late December.




www.yahoo.com





This is fucked up.
Went to buy toilet paper today & the shelves were empty.
Why?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2020)

It's quiet here tonight, folks are shook.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2020)

*COVID-Quarantine? U.S. Law Gives Broad Powers To Stem Infectious Disease | MSNBC*





As countries grapple with how to prevent the coronavirus, some governments are limiting travel or implementing quarantines. The U.S. has not taken such measures governing citizens, but Former Acting Solicitor General Neal Katyal explains how court precedent and federal law do provide “sweeping powers.” For the federal government to issue quarantines another limits on citizens’ rights to come back a legitimate public health crisis, a relevant context as President Trump issues a ban on travel by citizens of other nations, and the US braces for further government action.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2020)

*Chris Hayes: The Failure Of Coronavirus Comes From The Top | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes discusses the disastrous leadership of Donald Trump in the era of coronavirus.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *COVID-Quarantine? U.S. Law Gives Broad Powers To Stem Infectious Disease | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the current US Surgeon General is a trump toadie.....


----------



## Leeski (Mar 12, 2020)

Thought I would do a little shop before peeps start panic buying


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2020)

Things went from nervous to nuts where I live too. Gov. Brown issued an order to shut down events with more than 250 people and by the next day, the local Winco was out of TP and some other stuff. I went there for some normal shopping and the Checkout lines wrapped around the store. Had no problem getting fresh veggies, eggs, yogurt but the canned food aisles were bare. Frozen veg aisle was empty. People were loading up on shit food like boxed cereals but there was plenty of fresh foods. Just nuts. Or maybe I'm missing something. 

I mean, she just told people they couldn't congregate in large groups and people acted as if some super storm AND earthquake were imminent. Our water supplies aren't threatened but you wouldn't know it by looking at people's carts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Things went from nervous to nuts where I live too. Gov. Brown issued an order to shut down events with more than 250 people and by the next day, the local Winco was out of TP and some other stuff. I went there for some normal shopping and the Checkout lines wrapped around the store. Had no problem getting fresh veggies, eggs, yogurt but the canned food aisles were bare. Frozen veg aisle was empty. People were loading up on shit food like boxed cereals but there was plenty of fresh foods. Just nuts. Or maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> I mean, she just told people they couldn't congregate in large groups and people acted as if some super storm AND earthquake were imminent. Our water supplies aren't threatened but you wouldn't know it by looking at people's carts.


panic has set in


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Things went from nervous to nuts where I live too. Gov. Brown issued an order to shut down events with more than 250 people


People who work events are suddenly unemployed. I'm one of the lucky few because I have a contract and can do paper work and maintenance between events. They decided not to cancel the events we have the next few days at a 500 capacity theater, but instead simply limited the ticket sales to 200 (plus cast and crew).


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm sitting here talking to my son & going over our survival tactics.
> I've got the weapons & ammo #1-check
> Got the 14 cubic foot freezer #2-check
> Hand sanitizer/masks #3-check
> ...


You take pictures like this and kill them ? You should have photo shopped that lettuce for Cheetos ! The carrot doesn’t count


----------



## weed-whacker (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It would be a shame if it killed the entire tRUmp family, not really.


Turns out that was the plan the whole time?

Bloody ruthless Chinese


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> You take pictures like this and kill them ? You should have photo shopped that lettuce for Cheetos ! The carrot doesn’t count


Nah, those are my boyz, I ain't eating them (but who knows?)
I'd eat my gold fish 1st


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Nah, those are my boyz, I ain't eating them (but who knows?)
> I'd eat my gold fish 1st
> 
> View attachment 4503265


I was thinking how cute they looked and how I couldn't kill/eat them.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

oill said:


> Cancel everything


Cancel breathing?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

The morons finally got their new script from the home office.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the current US Surgeon General is a trump toadie.....


His entire Cabinet are toads ( sorry toads, ur getting pulled into this)
All of them were/are Fucking losers since day 1.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

The United States is now the only industrialized country in the world without mass testing for coronavirus.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

California's governor said the state received test kits for coronavirus from the federal government that did not include all the components needed to actually run a test.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

It looks like trump delayed testing because it would make his numbers look bad (think cruise ship) and is largely responsible for the testing fiasco (don't test, don't know). Lack of testing, control and now mitigation measures are causing American society to shut down, the economy to crash and the hospitals to be overwhelmed with the death rate to skyrocket.

Planes with aid from China are landing in Italy now, test kits, PPE and equipment, Trump just insulted them.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 13, 2020)

China is Russia’s biggest trade partner and, although the two countries share one of the world’s longest borders, Russia has reported relatively few confirmed coronavirus cases on its territory.

It must be the North winds that keeps them safe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Trump is sounding like Hitler in his bunker in the last days of the Reich


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

Currently experts expect over 1 million deaths in the U.S. since the virus was not contained & we cannot even test for it. 

This will be recorded as a major preventable public health disaster.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> China is Russia’s biggest trade partner and, although the two countries share one of the world’s longest borders, Russia has reported relatively few confirmed coronavirus cases on its territory.
> 
> It must be the North winds that keeps them safe.


Trump is using Putin's strategy, don't test, don't know.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Currently experts expect over 1 million deaths in the U.S. since the virus was not contained & we cannot even test for it.
> 
> This will be recorded as a major preventable public health disaster.


Does it include the regular hospital patients who will die, the accident victims? Car accidents will happen and no hospitals will be available for example.

I figured about a million, the great leader fucked you and the country, blood has been spilled and will be, this is about to get very serious and dangerous for Donald. A million corpses and an crashed economy will go very badly for Donald in november. I hope I live long enough to see the congressional oversight hearings into this bullshit, they mentioned the NPR story about Trump delaying testing for political reasons on morning Joe this morning.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

All the sports shows act like they're in shock and this came out of no where. Fucking people are so ignorant these days.


----------



## Moldy (Mar 13, 2020)

On the up side of things. Stocks are getting cheap. If you have access to cash your timing could be profitable. I think it could go down another 5K-10K points easily. I'm the old (70+) one in the family so I may pull the trigger and sink all my savings into it so the wife would have a bigger nest egg if I croke. If I live I get new lights! 

They cancelled PGA events until early April.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Things went from nervous to nuts where I live too. Gov. Brown issued an order to shut down events with more than 250 people and by the next day, the local Winco was out of TP and some other stuff. I went there for some normal shopping and the Checkout lines wrapped around the store. Had no problem getting fresh veggies, eggs, yogurt but the canned food aisles were bare. Frozen veg aisle was empty. People were loading up on shit food like boxed cereals but there was plenty of fresh foods. Just nuts. Or maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> I mean, she just told people they couldn't congregate in large groups and people acted as if some super storm AND earthquake were imminent. Our water supplies aren't threatened but you wouldn't know it by looking at people's carts.


It's fucking unbelievable.
I live in Newtown, CT (yea, that 1) and yesterday witnessed panic buying after Trump's assuring the Nation that he had it all under control.
I guess that's what scared them the most
I think I'm getting the feeling of what the passengers on the Titanic must have felt that night that their ship sank, that this can't be happening, but it really is & it really sucks.
I really don't think I'm gonna be able to dodge this bullet this time though, because I have COPD & am over 60, and am surrounded by this shit (latest case in CT 15 miles from where I live) and I just have a very bad feeling about it.
But hey, what the fuck, nothing is forever, right?
Stay safe people


----------



## taint (Mar 13, 2020)

Wal-Mart in butte,mt.was normal with fully stocked everything yestarday.
Could be just not enough people here for a run though.
Do you let the rabbits run around in the house?
We had one that used to act like a cat......even used a litter box.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 13, 2020)

Well scotland is banning all public gatherings over 500 people from next week, meanwhile I have to work in a supermarket with hundreds coming through the door every hour to empty the shop of essentials entirely.
Will be glad to survive to see the end of my first grow.
Keep toking ladies and gents


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

I haven't checked stocks, but I am guessing Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, telecommuting companies, Peleton, etc all will be doing really well with this. Anything that allows people do more at home.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I was thinking how cute they looked and how I couldn't kill/eat them.


Nah, they're my favorite animals.
I love rabbits & used to eat them before I had one but no more.
Fucking excellent pets, you can litter train them so they don't poop all over the house & there's nothing like watching a bunny hop around ur house while ur tripping 
Here's Bob the Wabbit & Cheech the Cat (she loves too eat my plants so I named her Cheech  )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It's fucking unbelievable.
> I live in Newtown, CT (yea, that 1) and yesterday witnessed panic buying after Trump's assuring the Nation that he had it all under control.
> I guess that's what scared them the most
> I think I'm getting the feeling of what the passengers on the Titanic must have felt that night that their ship sank, that this can't be happening, but it really is & it really sucks.
> ...


Good luck James


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

taint said:


> Do you let the rabbits run around in the house?


No cage animals, they are totally free range house bunnys.
I have dogs & cat's and the rabbits are the least maintenance by far.
They poop in their litter boxes (nice little pellets) & are just great
Just simply a great animal/pet


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Experts are saying the Iranian response was better than the American one which ranks worst among industrialised countries, but in the end it will rank even lower than places like Iran and the death rate might be higher too. They are digging mass graves in Iran that you can see from orbit, I wonder how long before there are FEMA mass graves in America. Are ya tired of winning yet?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

The democratic governor in Michigan isn't fucking around, closing all schools starting Monday.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Experts are saying the Iranian response was better than the American one which ranks worst among industrialised countries, but in the end it will rank even lower than places like Iran and the death rate might be higher too. They are digging mass graves in Iran that you can see from orbit, I wonder how long before there are FEMA mass graves in America. Are ya tired of winning yet?


Now to get the tumpers to see.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

Michigan released a list of locations that were visited by the people who have tested positive for the virus.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> No cage animals, they are totally free range house bunnys.
> I have dogs & cat's and the rabbits are the least maintenance by far.
> They poop in their litter boxes (nice little pellets) & are just great
> Just simply a great animal/petView attachment 4503299


i'd love to have a house bunny..are they okay with little dogs and how do you litter train them? I've been secretly wanting to steal a prairie dog..shhhhh! don't tell anyone.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Experts are saying the Iranian response was better than the American one which ranks worst among industrialised countries, but in the end it will rank even lower than places like Iran and the death rate might be higher too. They are digging mass graves in Iran that you can see from orbit, I wonder how long before there are FEMA mass graves in America. Are ya tired of winning yet?


Trump for Life!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Now to get the tumpers to see.


It'll never happen
Let's just hope they heed they're Supreme Leader's advice & believe there's no problem & continue to congregate with each other & fucking die


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan released a list of locations that were visited by the people who have tested positive for the virus.


Closed all k-12 schools. No events over 100 people. Store shelves are emptying fast here. People are running around in masks and gloves.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

Me and my sister had pet rabbits when we were kids, don't be fooled by their cuteness, they can be vicious, our rabbits didn't like each other and tried to fight to the death several times opening large wholes on each other while making creepy shrieking sounds.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Don't worry, it won't be quite as bad, this time around, there will be 1/2 tons and guys in MAGA hats who found jobs Making America Great Again loading the bodies. A loudspeaker on the truck will replace the bell and shout, "BRING OUT YOUR DEAD", like you would your trash, get your free green government issued body bag today and be prepared.... It will be just like garbage pickup day, with loads of green bags taken to the landfill and bulldozed over by a guy in a respirator and a bunny suit. Trumpers will be used to pick up bodies because they don't believe the fake news, fortunately there is a large supply for replacements, no PPE required for them either and there's a shortage of that. McNamara had his morons in Nam and you'll have Donald's morons in this war, gives em something constructive to do, educational as well.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Monty Python - "Not Dead Yet" Scene (HD)*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

Don't worry Jared is on the job.










Inside Jared Kushner’s coronavirus research: A wide net on a giant Facebook group


The president’s son-in-law and senior adviser takes a leading role in a variety of Trump challenges, this time responding to the escalating coronavirus outbreak.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Stupid racist assholes have brought America to this point, they had their chance with impeachment, but he had too much support from a racist minority in this country and a cowardly republican senate. Donald, his minions and the GOP senate are the real villains here, while they were violating the constitution and their multiple oaths to defend him, Donald was sowing the seeds of your and even their destruction. He impeded testing for political purposes, so his numbers wouldn't look bad, suppressed the information about infections and lied to the public about important matters, it's become just like the cruise ship, he turned America into a giant cruise ship, aimlessly circling in it's own wake as bodies are heaved over the side.


----------



## taint (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Stupid racist assholes have brought America to this point, they had their chance with impeachment, but he had too much support from a racist minority in this country and a cowardly republican senate. Donald, his minions and the GOP senate are the real villains here, while they were violating the constitution and their multiple oaths to defend him, when Donald was sowing the seeds of your and even many of their destruction. He impeded testing so his numbers wouldn't look bad, suppressed the information about infections and lied to the public about important matters, it's become just like the cruise ship, he turned America into a giant cruise ship, aimlessly circling in it's own wake as bodies are heaved over the side.


We're you in drama club?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't worry Jared is on the job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All hail superJarad, the miracle worker, . Donald is reaching into his bag of tricks. Yep Jared the tongue tied is gonna tell us all about it.
Jesus Christ I'm discussed, I can't imagine how a hundred and fifty million Americans feel about it, those who aren't trump fools and who have a fucking brain in their heads..


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'd love to have a house bunny..are they okay with little dogs and how do you litter train them? I've been secretly wanting to steal a prairie dog..shhhhh! don't tell anyone.


Bunny's have no fear of other animals & I have a Whippet dog that was engineered to hunt rabbit & she is fine with them.
As far as litter training is concerned all you need is a good sized cat litter box filled with Timothy hay (their main source of food) & they will sit & eat & poop simultaneously.
Very easy.
You do/should feed be them veggies daily, like I feed mine Kale, Celery, Parsley & Carrot every meal, once a day.
Check out animal adoption shelters because that's where I would start.
Oh, and Prairie Dogs are a blast   
Had 2, Lewis & Clark, and I'm laughing now thinking about them.
Fucking excellent animals 
Just imagine a 10 Lb. Hamster that loves people & stands on it's hind legs and says 'Wooo Hooo" every time it sees you 
Awesome animals


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

taint said:


> We're you in drama club?


Sometimes you need an create an impression using a fucking club, its being done in the news and media as we speak. If hospitals are overwhelmed people will be told to stay home and die in large numbers and if you injure yourself and need hospitalisation you will probably die, as will many car accident victims too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

taint said:


> We're you in drama club?


What's untrue about it? 
Still have trouble with telling right and wrong apart? 
Are you as tainted as that?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump is using Putin's strategy, don't test, don't know.


Putin's strategy is to "toss under bus or out windows."

The Facebook crowd-sourcing exercise showed how Trump‘s team is scrambling for solutions to confront the outbreak after weeks of criticism for the administration's sluggish response, a shortage of tests and the president’s own rhetoric downplaying the pandemic.








Inside Jared Kushner’s coronavirus research: A wide net on a giant Facebook group


The president’s son-in-law and senior adviser takes a leading role in a variety of Trump challenges, this time responding to the escalating coronavirus outbreak.




www.politico.com


----------



## taint (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What's untrue about it?
> Still have trouble with telling right and wrong apart?
> Are you as tainted as that?


I am looking for common ground in an attempt to understand why you seem to be so angry and full of hate towards any one ethnotype.
No matter our outward differences,cultural practice political beliefs I like to believe we are all fundamentally the same.
We love our partners,family and friends.
We want our kids to do better than we have.
You know...........that whole racist,uneducated approach to life thing you seem to think I espouse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Putin's strategy is to "toss under bus or out windows."
> 
> The Facebook crowd-sourcing exercise showed how Trump‘s team is scrambling for solutions to confront the outbreak after weeks of criticism for the administration's sluggish response, a shortage of tests and the president’s own rhetoric downplaying the pandemic.
> 
> ...


Trump's plan is to fight the pandemic with bullshit, if a hammer is your only tool, you tend to perceive your problems as a series of nails.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

taint said:


> I am looking for common ground in an attempt to understand why you seem to be so angry and full of hate towards any one ethnotype.
> No matter our outward differences,cultural practice political beliefs I like to believe we are all fundamentally the same.
> We love our partners,family and friends.
> We want our kids to do better than we have.
> You know...........that whole racist,uneducated approach to life thing you seem to think I espouse.


Then drop Trump like a turd and act like a fucking patriotic American and not like some fucking child. Let your posts reflect your new attitude.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

Gee, this is interesting.










Under pressure, Trump administration opens door to mobilizing Medicaid to fight coronavirus


Facing mounting pleas from California and other states, the Trump administration moved Friday to allow states to use Medicaid more freely to respond to the coronavirus crisis and expand access to medical services.




www.latimes.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It'll never happen
> Let's just hope they heed they're Supreme Leader's advice & believe there's no problem & continue to congregate with each other & fucking die


it'll never happen..nature has a way of culling the herd


----------



## taint (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then drop Trump like a turd and act like a fucking patriotic American and not like some fucking child. Let your posts reflect your new attitude.


Will you show me the posts you refer to here,the ones where I support any politician.
I ask because I missed that one.
You seem to think not parroting exactly what you say is something it is not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Gee, this is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suicide by trump


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Gee, this is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as Seemingly Vermin looks on..can't wait until they get it and they will..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

taint said:


> Will you show me the posts you refer to here,the ones where I support any politician.
> I ask because I missed that one.
> You seem to think not parroting exactly what you say is something it is not.


You've been ambiguous at best about a clear issue of right and wrong, there is no middle ground in America Trump removed it along with your grandparents and parents. There is no fence to sit on in no man's land, just barbed wire and it will hurt your ass.


----------



## taint (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You've been ambiguous at best about a clear issue of right and wrong, there is no middle ground in America Trump removed it along with your grandparents and parents. There is no fence to sit on in no man's land, just barbed wire and it will hurt your ass.


So............you were wrong?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan released a list of locations that were visited by the people who have tested positive for the virus.


The Tap room is on that list! That is way too close for comfort.


captainmorgan said:


> Don't worry Jared is on the job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont trust that asshole to not use this as a scam to get more potential victims for their internet spam on Facebook.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

*When Rehearsal Becomes The Show: Stephen Colbert's First-Ever No-Audience Late Show Monologue*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

*Trump Addresses the Nation on the Coronavirus Pandemic: A Closer Look*





Seth takes a closer look at President Trump’s address to the nation and the administration’s failed response to the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Gee, this is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that article, it was breathtaking.
Really well written piece of work that laid bare, again, the complete incompetency of Trump's Administration
But well on the bright side, if there is one in this situation, and that is that Trump will never, ever be fucking re-elected as a result of his actions & his response to COVID-19.
Sad to think it was over this, but at least it gives me some solace.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

taint said:


> So............you were wrong?


Tell ya what taint, others here know you better than me, let's let them decide and speak if they want, say stupid shit and I'll say something to you, otherwise I won't bother with ya. Just vote for Joe or stay home and not vote for Trump in the fall, for your own sake, and yer ok by me and most others here too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

Well the herd has woken, they are currently stripping the grocery stores in my area bare.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well the herd has woken, they are currently stripping the grocery stores in my area bare.


One good piece of news is, it lives on shit for near a week, so if Donald holds any rallies...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well the herd has woken, they are currently stripping the grocery stores in my area bare.


The trucks will refill them unless Trump orders them not to, then they will tell him to go fuck himself. Supermarkets and pharmacies will remain open (masks for employees and testing) as will the supply chain for basics, soon large numbers of working people will be well again and immune. Uncle Sam needs to come through with some temporary cash for the poor and desperate to keep them locked down at home.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> The Tap room is on that list! That is way too close for comfort.
> 
> I dont trust that asshole to not use this as a scam to get more potential victims for their internet spam on Facebook.


The list says nothing within 20 miles of me but we know that's bullshit, they've hardly tested anyone so I just assume it's every where at this point, just incubating right now, hospitals will start filling up next week.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The trucks will refill them unless Trump orders them not to, then they will tell him to go fuck himself. Supermarkets and pharmacies will remain open (masks for employees and testing) as will the supply chain for basics, soon large numbers of working people will be well again and immune. Uncle Sam needs to come through with some temporary cash for the poor and desperate to keep them locked down at home.


I went this morning to get a couple things and decided to check both sides of town, working class area Meijers and Whole Foods in the rich area. Both were being stripped bare but there was one difference, the WF employees were wearing gloves and some masks, none in sight at the Meijers.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

Something smells here. Like martial law. Dictatorship. Not sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The list says nothing within 20 miles of me but we know that's bullshit, they've hardly tested anyone so I just assume it's every where at this point, just incubating right now, hospitals will start filling up next week.


Look at the Canadian numbers (just across the river), we've had testing too and the government has been doing the right things because I've seen no complaints or political hay making. So far it's less than 10% of the American numbers, but probably only catches a fraction of cases, expect the American numbers to go through the roof with testing.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It's fucking unbelievable.
> I live in Newtown, CT (yea, that 1) and yesterday witnessed panic buying after Trump's assuring the Nation that he had it all under control.
> I guess that's what scared them the most
> I think I'm getting the feeling of what the passengers on the Titanic must have felt that night that their ship sank, that this can't be happening, but it really is & it really sucks.
> ...


It's all around me too. 

What I read from your message is a healthy response. It sounds like you are aware of the risks but have decided not to worry about it. That's actually the kind of person who is likely to make it. The odds aren't all that bad. IF you get it, better than 85% of the people with your list of issues make it. As you say, it really sucks that could happen but why worry about it? A good attitude helps enjoy life, no matter what. 

And Fuck Trump and the people who voted him into office. You have to pull through so that you can help us vote that asshole out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Something smells here. Like martial law. Dictatorship. Not sure.


State medical officials are running the show, Trump barely knows what is happening around him and his toadies running the HHS and CDC are fucked. Congress is gonna hold oversight hearings and the senate is shitting in its adult diaper. Folks are pissed bigly and want answers, no more fun and games with docs and witnesses, it gonna be real bad for Donald around June, or when Nancy thinks it best..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> State medical officials are running the show, Trump barely knows what is happening around him and his toadies running the HHS and CDC are fucked. Congress is gonna hold oversight hearings and the senate is shitting in its adult diaper. Folks are pissed bigly and want answers, no more fun and games with docs and witnesses, it gonna be real bad for Donald around June, or when Nancy thinks it best..


What, impeach? He's beyond the law. In case you haven't seen that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> And Fuck Trump and the people who voted him into office. You have to pull through so that you can help us vote that asshole out.


Getting him to will himself to live! Good idea Foggy, he hates Trump like sin, it might just work if we and Donald keep him cranked up.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 13, 2020)

taint said:


> Wal-Mart in butte,mt.was normal with fully stocked everything yestarday.
> Could be just not enough people here for a run though.
> Do you let the rabbits run around in the house?
> We had one that used to act like a cat......even used a litter box.


Kind of obvious why there is no panic in your area. Thinly populated areas aren't like urban ones where millions live close by. I mean, duh, what is it? 1 person per 10 million square miles or something like that? The sheep are more scared than the people in your area. Makes sense. 

The upcoming recession and loss in tax revenue to a state that is already economically depressed is more of a problem. Shale oil work will dry up if it hasn't already. We'll take care of you guys. Don't you worry your little pin head. 

Next time, don't vote for a Nazi.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Something smells here. Like martial law. Dictatorship. Not sure.


Id go with pure incompetence due to Dear Leader not wanting 'bad numbers' to the point he had the testing kits withheld and now nobody knows what is truly happening causing panic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> What, impeach? He's beyond the law. In case you haven't seen that.


If what I've read about him delaying testing because his numbers would look bad (cruise ship), they will hang the cocksucker on the white house lawn or burn him at the fucking stake cause its more sanitary. The senate is ancient and the country is frightened and aroused, fear can even overcome hate and stupid in the right circumstances and you have them now, or soon will. Older voters vote and many are Trump voters, but are doing a double take on donald now, or will be.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

The stores in my area were full yesterday, once the panic starts it doesn't take long. Went this morning to gauge the response from the news yesterday.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 13, 2020)

heard on talk radio yesterday that the entire state of CO has only 12000 hospital beds. that can't be good. and how many respirators? i doubt 1 per bed.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Id go with pure incompetence due to Dear Leader not wanting 'bad numbers' to the point he had the testing kits withheld and now nobody knows what is truly happening causing panic.


That may have been plan A. It backfired. This crook is facing the loss of everything if removed from office. He may be an idiot. But he has highly intelligent, deviants, who are masters of cheating, advising and conspiring with him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Call the special Number 1-800-YOU ARE FUCKED today, for free information on the current state of the pandemic in America, the Trump (mis)administration, Making America Great Again


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> heard on talk radio yesterday that the entire state of CO has only 12000 hospital beds. that can't be good. and how many respirators? i doubt 1 per bed.


The important number is the ICU beds, we don't have near enough. People will be triaged and many will be just wheeled into a corner to die without treatment since there is no real treatment for this, only supportive care.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That may have been plan A. It backfired. This crook is facing the loss of everything if removed from office. He may be an idiot. But he has highly intelligent, deviants, who are masters of cheating, advising and conspiring with him.


It's the republicans at this point, they could have stopped this trump madness at any time.....vote republicans out


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

*10:53 AM: Australian minister tests positive for virus after meeting with top U.S. officials, including William Barr and Ivanka Trump*

A top government official from Australia said that he tested positive for the novel coronavirus, just days after he returned from a meeting with Ivanka Trump and a Justice Department event in Washington that was attended by U.S. Attorney General William P. Barr and U.S. acting homeland security secretary Chad Wolf.

Peter Dutton, Australia’s home affairs minister, said Friday that he woke up with a fever and sore throat and would be checking into a hospital.

On March 5, Dutton had visited Justice Department headquarters for a news conference about an initiative to fight online sexual exploitation of children. Dutton was one of six government officials who spoke at the news conference, including Barr and Wolf.

With counterparts from Britain, New Zealand and Canada, the officials stood together on a dais for about 45 minutes to discuss the initiative. Given the number of countries involved in the announcement, there were scores of people who attended the gathering.

The group also met that day with White House officials, and Dutton was photographed standing directly next to the president’s daughter and a few feet from Barr.

Please, give them both the Plague


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> *10:53 AM: Australian minister tests positive for virus after meeting with top U.S. officials, including William Barr and Ivanka Trump*
> 
> A top government official from Australia said that he tested positive for the novel coronavirus, just days after he returned from a meeting with Ivanka Trump and a Justice Department event in Washington that was attended by U.S. Attorney General William P. Barr and U.S. acting homeland security secretary Chad Wolf.
> 
> ...


Might do what our faux-mocracy can't for us.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2020)

Food riots will start soon.....


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

taint said:


> Will you show me the posts you refer to here,the ones where I support any politician.
> I ask because I missed that one.
> You seem to think not parroting exactly what you say is something it is not.


This is common practice here


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> This is common practice here


vote republicans out...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> *10:53 AM: Australian minister tests positive for virus after meeting with top U.S. officials, including William Barr and Ivanka Trump*
> 
> A top government official from Australia said that he tested positive for the novel coronavirus, just days after he returned from a meeting with Ivanka Trump and a Justice Department event in Washington that was attended by U.S. Attorney General William P. Barr and U.S. acting homeland security secretary Chad Wolf.
> 
> ...


Please Jesus, take Bill Barr, at least until you judge him...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Food riots will start soon.....


Plenty of squirrels, rabbits, deer and a trout stream just down the road. We will be okay.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> vote republicans out...


We need to throw them both out. They are both parties of hate. They no longer promote themselves only try and destroy the other party.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> We need to throw them both out. They are both parties of hate. They no longer promote themselves only try and destroy the other party.


 i have to choose 1..........vote republicans out


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

It will kill the weakest first, cancer patients, diabetics, heart disease, lung disease,high blood pressure, immune depressed. It will leave many survivors with permanently damaged lungs too. Only real question is when it will end.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> i have to choose 1..........vote republicans out


Lets vote money out. Politics is merely a get rich quick for nothing scheme for politicians and their families.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Plenty of squirrels, rabbits, deer and a trout stream just down the road. We will be okay.


yep, i found a nice little stash of canadian geese and mallards yesterday. right near a trout stream.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> We need to throw them both out. They are both parties of hate. They no longer promote themselves only try and destroy the other party.


You're the only one spewing bullshit around here psycho, good people on both sides, where have I heard that before. It lives on shit for a week so you're bound to get it, don't pick your nose either and wash your fucking hands!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Lets vote money out. Politics is merely a get rich quick for nothing scheme for politicians and their families.


I voted for Bernie....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> yep, i found a nice little stash of canadian geese and mallards yesterday. right near a trout stream.


Why the mad rush.?The stores will restock and be empty of customers next week.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The important number is the ICU beds, we don't have near enough. People will be triaged and many will be just wheeled into a corner to die without treatment since there is no real treatment for this, only supportive care.


Once it get's rocking & rolling & the infected start showing up in the hospitals , that's REALLY when the shit hit's the fan.
I have 3 major hospitals serving a population of around 1 million people around me.
Each hospital at max has 50 beds designated for ICU.
Do the math
Fucking scary, right?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

From twitter of course.

BREAKING: I was just told by a GOP strategist that @realDonaldTrump
plans on going to his golf course in Virginia on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

Must be looking for the cure in the sand traps.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It will kill the weakest first, cancer patients, diabetics, heart disease, lung disease,high blood pressure, immune depressed. It will leave many survivors with permanently damaged lungs too. Only real question is when it will end.


When everybody has become infected or they develop a vaccine, the longer you can avoid it, the more herd immunity will develop around you to protect you until a vaccine is developed, your odds of doing that with this illness are not good however. Bolster your health and fitness anyway you can and mitigate risk factors.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Lets vote money out. Politics is merely a get rich quick for nothing scheme for politicians and their families.


I would like that with combination of what they do in the UK and have a very short campaign season. 

And a law that makes politicians lies be held accountable once they are sworn in. They should not be able to lie to us from the power we allow them to have while in office.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I voted for Bernie....


So did everyone I talked to. WTF happened with that?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> So did everyone I talked to. WTF happened with that?


More of us voted Biden, we are not enemies and want the same things generally.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

Do you guys really think going to the store and buying everything is the solution?

People are wearing cheap masks and gloves? Didn’t the report say it’s airborne so the masks make it worse. Are people reading or just the headline and freaking out?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Why the mad rush.?The stores will restock and be empty of customers next week.


The layoffs will be starting soon...can't buy food if you don't have a job/money.....


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

Don’t worry trump just got 8 billion

After asking for 2


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Do you guys really think going to the store and buying everything is the solution?
> 
> People are wearing cheap masks and gloves? Didn’t the report say it’s airborne so the masks make it worse. Are people reading or just the headline and freaking out?


No wearing masks and gloves does not make it worse......


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Don’t worry trump just got 8 billion
> 
> After asking for 2


that's not going to help anyone if trumps has his hands on it....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> More of us voted Biden, we are not enemies and want the same things generally.


Which I am now forced to do. And he is a corporate democon. Poor choice. Just another for profit politician assisting in the screwing of the working class.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The layoffs will be starting soon...can't buy food if you don't have a job/money.....


but trump's gonna give us a payroll tax pause. when you don't have a job, you don't pay payroll taxes.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

Do research 









Can wearing a face mask protect you from the new coronavirus?


If you're sick with COVID-19 or caring for someone who is, you should wear a face mask.




www.livescience.com


----------



## taint (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tell ya what taint, others here know you better than me, let's let them decide and speak if they want, say stupid shit and I'll say something to you, otherwise I won't bother with ya. Just vote for Joe or stay home and not vote for Trump in the fall, for your own sake, and yer ok by me and most others here too.


Weak sauce holmes..........be the man you want others to be and man up to your mistake.I
More do as I say or else rhetoric is what fascists do.
Setting extreme bars of political do as I say or else is also what a fascist does.
I will be judged by my actions and words exactly as one should be.
I hope you can find peace within yourself all that hate and rage will burn you up in the end..........we all end.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The layoffs will be starting soon...can't buy food if you don't have a job/money.....


Right. But industrial settings are exempt from the no gathering orders. HMMM?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2020)

taint said:


> Weak sauce holmes..........be the man you want others to be and man up to your mistake.I
> More do as I say or else rhetoric is what fascists do.
> Setting extreme bars of political do as I say or else is also what a fascist does.
> I will be judged by my actions and words exactly as one should be.
> I hope you can find peace within yourself all that hate and rage will burn you up in the end..........we all end.


vote republicans out...


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I would like that with combination of what they do in the UK and have a very short campaign season.
> 
> And a law that makes politicians lies be held accountable once they are sworn in. They should not be able to lie to us from the power we allow them to have while in office.


And no negativity about your opponent. Fake news from each side will do that.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

Taint I’ve found if you hit that ignore button on just 2 people here the site if 1000x more enjoyable.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> And no negativity about your opponent. Fake news from each side will do that.


Trump declared the Mexican border a national emergency. Not this though.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Taint I’ve found if you hit that ignore button on just 2 people here the site if 1000x more enjoyable.


ignore people only when you lose to them in an argument. adios!


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

Good looking wall he put up. Corona wall. They can’t come here now! He won


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Good looking wall he put up. Corona wall. They can’t come here now! He won


Until a storm in the gulf blows the rest of it over.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Trump declared the Mexican border a national emergency. Not this though.


Well Mexico has 12 cases.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It will kill the weakest first, cancer patients, diabetics, heart disease, lung disease,high blood pressure, immune depressed. It will leave many survivors with permanently damaged lungs too. Only real question is when it will end.


That's they way things usually go historically.
The Spanish Flu, and this ain't that, it's worse, lasted for 2 years before it waned away
I alway's wanted to be a part of History 
This is fucking Armageddon boy's & girls.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Good looking wall he put up. Corona wall. They can’t come here now! He won


if you squat down, you can look thru the flood gates that have to remain open all the time. 

be careful in a wind storm, they used chinese concrete when they poured the footings and tend to blow over


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That's they way things usually go historically.
> The Spanish Flu, and this ain't that, it's worse, lasted for 2 years before it waned away
> I alway's wanted to be a part of History
> This is fucking Armageddon boy's & girls.


Spanish flu killed mostly healthy young adults, nearly half were between 20 - 40.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

The way millions began today.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*A Health-Care Crisis That's Leading To A Financial Crisis | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Which I am now forced to do. And he is a corporate democon. Poor choice. Just another for profit politician assisting in the screwing of the working class.


I don't buy all the anti-corporate stuff. We need everyone working together in our country, and painting any one group as the other is just too easy an out in my experience. 

In 40 years he has been on the right side of the issues for helping the people of our country. It's easy to troll people who have put up in Washington DC since the Republicans have been putting poison pills in everything they do since at least the 70s.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

Just be good patriotic sheep. Stay in your homes. Leave Fux News on 24/7 for breaking updates. And let big brother keep you safe. It is all a conspiracy and hoax.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

Coronavirus: Why You Must Act Now


Politicians and Business Leaders: What Should You Do and When?




medium.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I don't buy all the anti-corporate stuff. We need everyone working together in our country, and painting any one group as the other is just too easy an out in my experience.
> 
> In 40 years he has been on the right side of the issues for helping the people of our country. It's easy to troll people who have put up in Washington DC since the Republicans have been putting poison pills in everything they do since at least the 70s.


HMM. And can you state just a couple of these for me? The dems joined the repubs with Clinton. Not trolling. Don't want to argue. Just trying to understand your point of view. And share mine. Discussion.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

BREAKING: White House insiders suggest Trump refuses corona virus testing because his DNA has been legally requested in his rape cases.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 13, 2020)

i've been curious what the casinos here in CO look like lately. don't really want to go visit though even though they have the best mexican restaurants anywhere close.

anybody have casinos around them ? don't they qualify as mass gatherings of people? 

i would think movie theatres too taking a huge hit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 13, 2020)

old buzzard said:


> got to say something.when the swine flue broke out according to the Center For Disease Control H1N1 infected( 61 MILLION) Americans caused 12,464 deaths and 575,400 world wide deaths. I don't remember the hysteria surrounding us then like the media is trying to today.Nor do I remember anyone blaming Obama for it or suggesting that it would be good if him or his wife and daughters got the flue.people like you are the problem not the solution.your hatred for things you do not agree with or understand has caused folks with the trump derangement syndrome to become a bunch of ass clowns.this is not Trumps fault and he has addressed this very fast.when he first started to limit travel he was called a racist for doing so.That action likely saved lives I don't see anyone giving him credit for that or apologizing.I am not a Trump fan but most of you liberals on here are ass clowns with no understanding of reality except the one you make up in your head.no wonder you all need to see shrinks.there will be about 20 of you dumb bastards react to my post like ravenous wolves mostly changing the subject and insulting me and Trump hoping we get the virus because we disagree with you think about what kind of person thinks that way.Why because that is what you do blame others and silence anyone who disagrees with you on this forum.So here is a little of your own medicine what you think-it must be Joe Bidens fault or maybe Hillary's fault gee I hope their family gets sick and dies from it and if they infect others then they probably deserved it any ways.(That is what you all sound like) a bunch of ass clowns blaming Trump.Do you blame him for all your problems in life? GROW THE FUCK UP. I did not vote for Obama but I always wished well for him and his family as the leader of my country come to think of it I did not agree with much of his policy at all but I do care about America and for you to constantly harass Trump and name call him ,make false accusations about him just because you do not like him will hurt America not just here but world wide.One day in the not so distant future you socialist liberals will get what you want I have no doubt and when you do your not going to have anyone to blame but your selves not trump or anybody but I am sure you will try..you dumb fuckers really believe the Trump family is trying to patent the vaccine so they can make money off it.I read that on another post on here.You people are really,really fucked up in the head.fire your shrinks and hire a new one you dumb crazy bastards.


TL DR STFU


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i've been curious what the casinos here in CO look like lately. don't really want to go visit though even though they have the best mexican restaurants anywhere close.
> 
> anybody have casinos around them ? don't they qualify as mass gatherings of people?
> 
> i would think movie theatres too taking a huge hit.


I think those people would have a medical exemption for their addiction. And they like to gamble.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> HMM. And can you state just a couple of these for me? The dems joined the repubs with Clinton. Not trolling. Don't want to argue. Just trying to understand your point of view. And share mine. Discussion.


No problem, I like talking about this stuff or I wouldn't be here, it is important people have good discussions.

I started a thread with a few things a while back here:https://www.rollitup.org/t/1994-crime-bill-troll-used-against-biden-and-the-democrats-as-voter-suppression-tactic.1004070/

The big thing is understanding the changes that occurred after the first 2 years of each Democratic President, each time the House/Senate flipped back to the Republicans changing everything that got done during the rest of their time in office.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2020)

taint said:


> Weak sauce holmes..........be the man you want others to be and man up to your mistake.I
> More do as I say or else rhetoric is what fascists do.
> Setting extreme bars of political do as I say or else is also what a fascist does.
> I will be judged by my actions and words exactly as one should be.
> I hope you can find peace within yourself all that hate and rage will burn you up in the end..........we all end.


shut up you uneducated racist


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

It is kind of surreal. I live in a fairly compact, moderately high traffic neighborhood. It is dead calm and quiet. No kids screaming and yelling.(No school.) Hardly a car all day. Not a person outside. Strange.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2020)

old buzzard said:


> got to say something.when the swine flue broke out according to the Center For Disease Control H1N1 infected( 61 MILLION) Americans caused 12,464 deaths and 575,400 world wide deaths. I don't remember the hysteria surrounding us then like the media is trying to today.Nor do I remember anyone blaming Obama for it or suggesting that it would be good if him or his wife and daughters got the flue.people like you are the problem not the solution.your hatred for things you do not agree with or understand has caused folks with the trump derangement syndrome to become a bunch of ass clowns.this is not Trumps fault and he has addressed this very fast.when he first started to limit travel he was called a racist for doing so.That action likely saved lives I don't see anyone giving him credit for that or apologizing.I am not a Trump fan but most of you liberals on here are ass clowns with no understanding of reality except the one you make up in your head.no wonder you all need to see shrinks.there will be about 20 of you dumb bastards react to my post like ravenous wolves mostly changing the subject and insulting me and Trump hoping we get the virus because we disagree with you think about what kind of person thinks that way.Why because that is what you do blame others and silence anyone who disagrees with you on this forum.So here is a little of your own medicine what you think-it must be Joe Bidens fault or maybe Hillary's fault gee I hope their family gets sick and dies from it and if they infect others then they probably deserved it any ways.(That is what you all sound like) a bunch of ass clowns blaming Trump.Do you blame him for all your problems in life? GROW THE FUCK UP. I did not vote for Obama but I always wished well for him and his family as the leader of my country come to think of it I did not agree with much of his policy at all but I do care about America and for you to constantly harass Trump and name call him ,make false accusations about him just because you do not like him will hurt America not just here but world wide.One day in the not so distant future you socialist liberals will get what you want I have no doubt and when you do your not going to have anyone to blame but your selves not trump or anybody but I am sure you will try..you dumb fuckers really believe the Trump family is trying to patent the vaccine so they can make money off it.I read that on another post on here.You people are really,really fucked up in the head.fire your shrinks and hire a new one you dumb crazy bastards.


shut up you uneducated racist


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2020)

Stay home if you can Schuylaar is reporting from the outside..Costco is a nightmare filled with hoarding Trumpers*..line at CDC in Denver..im taking batches down now..traffic is a nightmare too..crazy Trumpers* driving reckless everywhere causing accidents because they're panicking. Man from Georgia who recovered on CNN says put your life in God's hands- that's what he did and he even said so from his hospital room..


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

old buzzard said:


> got to say something.when the swine flue broke out according to the Center For Disease Control H1N1 infected( 61 MILLION) Americans caused 12,464 deaths and 575,400 world wide deaths. I don't remember the hysteria surrounding us then like the media is trying to today.Nor do I remember anyone blaming Obama for it or suggesting that it would be good if him or his wife and daughters got the flue.people like you are the problem not the solution.your hatred for things you do not agree with or understand has caused folks with the trump derangement syndrome to become a bunch of ass clowns.this is not Trumps fault and he has addressed this very fast.when he first started to limit travel he was called a racist for doing so.That action likely saved lives I don't see anyone giving him credit for that or apologizing.I am not a Trump fan but most of you liberals on here are ass clowns with no understanding of reality except the one you make up in your head.no wonder you all need to see shrinks.there will be about 20 of you dumb bastards react to my post like ravenous wolves mostly changing the subject and insulting me and Trump hoping we get the virus because we disagree with you think about what kind of person thinks that way.Why because that is what you do blame others and silence anyone who disagrees with you on this forum.So here is a little of your own medicine what you think-it must be Joe Bidens fault or maybe Hillary's fault gee I hope their family gets sick and dies from it and if they infect others then they probably deserved it any ways.(That is what you all sound like) a bunch of ass clowns blaming Trump.Do you blame him for all your problems in life? GROW THE FUCK UP. I did not vote for Obama but I always wished well for him and his family as the leader of my country come to think of it I did not agree with much of his policy at all but I do care about America and for you to constantly harass Trump and name call him ,make false accusations about him just because you do not like him will hurt America not just here but world wide.One day in the not so distant future you socialist liberals will get what you want I have no doubt and when you do your not going to have anyone to blame but your selves not trump or anybody but I am sure you will try..you dumb fuckers really believe the Trump family is trying to patent the vaccine so they can make money off it.I read that on another post on here.You people are really,really fucked up in the head.fire your shrinks and hire a new one you dumb crazy bastards.


The difference is that we didn't have a President at the time going on and contradicting everything that is being said by himself at times and others in his administration. Having no actual ability to trust anything and Trump coming out every single day to change his story has caused panic. 

He is President of the United States of America, not some drunk at the end of the bar, unfortunately every single thing that he has to say matters and has a severe impact in our country. This is why we need a President to have a daily press briefing done by professionals (not pro trolls either) and a cabinet that has the authority to do the work of the country and not just act as Dear Leader's campaign team.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> No problem, I like talking about this stuff or I wouldn't be here, it is important people have good discussions.
> 
> I started a thread with a few things a while back here:https://www.rollitup.org/t/1994-crime-bill-troll-used-against-biden-and-the-democrats-as-voter-suppression-tactic.1004070/
> 
> The big thing is understanding the changes that occurred after the first 2 years of each Democratic President, each time the House/Senate flipped back to the Republicans changing everything that got done during the rest of their time in office.


And the dems never remove the repub thefts and hand outs when in power. Lifelong dem here.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And the dems never remove the repub thefts and hand outs when in power. Lifelong dem here.


They have had about 6 years to do the work of the people over the last 60. And each time the Republicans have dumped a recession on the incoming President's lap (although Bush Sr. was cleaning his up mostly by the time Bill got in), and they got a lot done in those two years before the incoming Republicans shut everything down. They haven't had enough time to really get their feet wet as Presidents before they had to deal with the stonewalling. 

Democrats have always tried to work with the Republicans, but all the Republicans need to do to keep their base happy is to stop all progress, which is far easier to do.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Stay home if you can Schuylaar is reporting from the outside..Costco is a nightmare filled with hoarding Trumpers*..line at CDC in Denver..im taking batches down now..traffic is a nightmare too..crazy Trumpers* driving reckless everywhere causing accidents because they're panicking. Man from Georgia who recovered on CNN says put your life in God's hands- that's what he did and he even said so from his hospital room..


cdc had 200 tests. supposedly there were that many in line before it opened from noon to 2pm. lol.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

old buzzard said:


> I would ask you uncle fuck what makes me a racist but your to fucking stupid to have an answer.with people like you everyone who disagrees with you is a racist or sexist or something that you actually are so go fuck yourself.You no common sense ass clown


Not to talk for him, but usually it is that he takes the stance if you vote for a racist and sexist person, you are enabling a racist and sexist and therefore are just as bad as the person you are voting for, so he just skips the middle part and concludes you are those things.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

The stable jenius will declare a national emergency today at 3 pm.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

taint said:


> Weak sauce holmes..........be the man you want others to be and man up to your mistake.I
> More do as I say or else rhetoric is what fascists do.
> Setting extreme bars of political do as I say or else is also what a fascist does.
> I will be judged by my actions and words exactly as one should be.
> I hope you can find peace within yourself all that hate and rage will burn you up in the end..........we all end.


The only like ya got for that was from an asshole, not too concerned


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

Didn't he say it was a hoax last week?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2020)

old buzzard said:


> I would ask you uncle fuck what makes me a racist but your to fucking stupid to have an answer.with people like you everyone who disagrees with you is a racist or sexist or something that you actually are so go fuck yourself.You no common sense ass clown


uneducated racist


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

@MICHI-CAN I am not sure why that link is taking it to page 5, I tried to make it link to the opennign post. That is where i go through in detail the Crime bill (which was the example I was hoping to highlight how Republicans add poison pills that get attacked later) timeline.


----------



## old buzzard (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Not to talk for him, but usually it is that he takes the stance if you vote for a racist and sexist person, you are enabling a racist and sexist and therefore are just as bad as the person you are voting for, so he just skips the middle part and concludes you are those things.


So if I vote for Biden what does that make me.Stupid? I never voted for Trump.and the very definition of lumping a group of people together and lableing them is racist and that my friend is what uncle buck is doing according to you.Or is that racist only when someone who disagrees with you does it?What do they call that besides racist oh I know self righteous.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> @MICHI-CAN I am not sure why that link is taking it to page 5, I tried to make it link to the opennign post. That is where i go through in detail the Crime bill (which was the example I was hoping to highlight how Republicans add poison pills that get attacked later) timeline.


All good. There is no answer for either view. The enemy of my enemy thing applies. We still have a common goal in the end.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Might do what our faux-mocracy can't for us.


Are you one of the "Democrats are same as Republicans" dunces?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

old buzzard said:


> So if I vote for Biden what does that make me.Stupid? I never voted for Trump.and the very definition of lumping a group of people together and lableing them is racist and that my friend is what uncle buck is doing according to you.Or is that racist only when someone who disagrees with you does it?What do they call that besides racist oh I know self righteous.


I bet you have white bread in your cupboard.............................Chill dude.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

old buzzard said:


> So if I vote for Biden what does that make me.Stupid? I never voted for Trump.and the very definition of lumping a group of people together and lableing them is racist and that my friend is what uncle buck is doing according to you.Or is that racist only when someone who disagrees with you does it?What do they call that besides racist oh I know self righteous.


If you voted Biden, I would think it would mean (under the same logic) that you are someone who understand having a long legislative history of not being a Russian stooge is very important. Also a all around nice guy who has a super clean record and never cashed in on his political office.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Are you one of the "Democrats are same as Republicans" dunces?


If that's your point of view. They both get their campaign checks signed by the same people.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If that's your point of view. They both get their campaign checks signed by the same people.


Nah.







Russia has been funding the GOP since at least 2014. 

There is a reason they don't want Biden, just like them not wanting Clinton.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i've been curious what the casinos here in CO look like lately. don't really want to go visit though even though they have the best mexican restaurants anywhere close.
> 
> anybody have casinos around them ? don't they qualify as mass gatherings of people?
> 
> i would think movie theatres too taking a huge hit.


I live about 20 minutes from https://gunlakecasino.com/

I haven't had the time lately to gamble, but I think I will this weekend. I'm curious to see how busy it will be with all the COVID19 threat. I'll probably go this Saturday night, that's when it's usually pretty busy. I been thinking about the buffet there, it's decent. I want to get a big plate of tacos then a heaping bowl of butter pecan ice cream then hit the bar for some $2.50 Bud Lights and waste some money gambling


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 13, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> I live about 20 minutes from https://gunlakecasino.com/
> 
> I haven't had the time lately to gamble, but I think I will this weekend. I'm curious to see how busy it will be with all the COVID19 threat. I'll probably go this Saturday night, that's when it's usually pretty busy. I been thinking about the buffet there, it's decent. I want to get a big plate of tacos then a heaping bowl of butter pecan ice cream then hit the bar for some $2.50 Bud Lights and waste some money gambling


no crab leg/prime rib buffet on the weekends? one of the fancy restaurants has one but it's like 40 bucks a person. and the crab legs are hit or miss the two times we've been. we do get free drinks while gambling here though which is nice. 

we are getting sports betting in May which will be awesome. cant' wait to do some NFL parlays.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> no crab leg/prime rib buffet on the weekends? one of the fancy restaurants has one but it's like 40 bucks a person. and the crab legs are hit or miss the two times we've been. we do get free drinks while gambling here though which is nice.
> 
> we are getting sports betting in May which will be awesome. cant' wait to do some NFL parlays.


Oh hell yeah there's crab legs and prime rib. I don't like no seafood though lol. 

I usually gorge myself on tacos maybe sometimes a plate of lasagna when I go eat there and always get a big bowl of ice cream when I'm done with dinner. It's $30 per person

Going to be interesting to see if they're busy like usual


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2020)

The stable jenius won't be using a teleprompter today, this should be a complete cluster fuck.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If that's your point of view. They both get their campaign checks signed by the same people.


Just asking. Are you one of those dunces who say "republicans are same as Democrats"? You've been sniping on this site for a while and I'm just trying to understand where you are coming from. You seem brave enough to snipe, how about letting people get to know why you want to give them shit.


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

What level of PPE is mandated for a trip to the beer store?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> What level of PPE is mandated for a trip to the beer store?


A condom.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 13, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> View attachment 4503707


Yes, we believe you.

Bit by bit you are chipping away at our national confidence

.


Russians are dumb as fuck.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> I live about 20 minutes from https://gunlakecasino.com/
> 
> I haven't had the time lately to gamble, but I think I will this weekend. I'm curious to see how busy it will be with all the COVID19 threat. I'll probably go this Saturday night, that's when it's usually pretty busy. I been thinking about the buffet there, it's decent. I want to get a big plate of tacos then a heaping bowl of butter pecan ice cream then hit the bar for some $2.50 Bud Lights and waste some money gambling


Go boyo, damn the torpedoes & full speed ahead!!!
I like your style


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 13, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Things went from nervous to nuts where I live too. Gov. Brown issued an order to shut down events with more than 250 people and by the next day, the local Winco was out of TP and some other stuff. I went there for some normal shopping and the Checkout lines wrapped around the store. Had no problem getting fresh veggies, eggs, yogurt but the canned food aisles were bare. Frozen veg aisle was empty. People were loading up on shit food like boxed cereals but there was plenty of fresh foods. Just nuts. Or maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> I mean, she just told people they couldn't congregate in large groups and people acted as if some super storm AND earthquake were imminent. Our water supplies aren't threatened but you wouldn't know it by looking at people's carts.


Freezer section at the store today and clerk said it was packed yesterday. Shit hit the fan today when they announced all of the closings. Province wide public school closures ! Got all my shit two weeks ago and thinking a spring deer hunt soon lol. This is fucked up and I hope your right Taco but I doubt it. The right to wrong ratio has been a tad off lately lol.


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 13, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Russians are dumb as fuck.


Age of Russia : +*1156 years old*
Age of USA: 243 years old.

American debt: $23,463,012,950 +

Russian debt: *481.50 USD Billion*



"The US now ranks 27th in the world for its levels of healthcare and education, according to a new study. "

"In 2014 the Pearson/Economist Intelligence Unit rated *Russia's education* as the 8th-best in Europe and the 13th-best in the world; *Russia's educational* attainment was rated as the 21st-highest in the world, and the students' cognitive skills as the 9th-highest."

Americans are dumb as fuck


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 13, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> Age of Russia : +*1156 years old*
> Age of USA: 243 years old.
> 
> American debt: $23,463,012,950 +
> ...


I struck a nerve.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 13, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> Age of Russia : +*1156 years old*
> Age of USA: 243 years old.
> 
> American debt: $23,463,012,950 +
> ...


Yeah but Russian social security pays $2k less a month.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 13, 2020)

My wife and I are going out for surf and turf tomorrow. I went out to get some egg roll wrappers yesterday and upon arriving at the store I was amazed. The lot was full. I've never seen it so busy. One small old lady was crying in front of her cart because they had no cleaning supplies. They did have egg roll wrappers. Sad times.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> Age of Russia : +*1156 years old*
> Age of USA: 243 years old.
> 
> American debt: $23,463,012,950 +
> ...


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> My wife and I are going out for surf and turf tomorrow. I went out to get some egg roll wrappers yesterday and upon arriving at the store I was amazed. The lot was full. I've never seen it so busy. One small old lady was crying in front of her cart because they had no cleaning supplies. They did have egg roll wrappers. Sad times.


I bet the vegan section was full as was most healthy foods


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Need a laugh, Lewis Black on Coronavirus, streamed 20 hours ago.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lewis Black | "The Rant Is Due" From Elgin IL*


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I bet the vegan section was full as was most healthy foods


They don't store well. ???


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> They don't store well. ???


Lmao
I forget we’re hoarding food for years


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I bet the vegan section was full as was most healthy foods


Most people today don't cook. I make bread etc. I made a nice blueberry crumble yesterday.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 13, 2020)

Chinese businessman to donate 500,000 test kits and 1 million mask to the U.S.


Asia’s richest man announced his intention on Friday to ship 500,000 testing kits and 1 million masks to the U.S. in an effort to combat the coronavirus pandemic. Jack Ma’s charitable foundation and his China-based company's foundation, the Alibaba Foundation, have also sourced and donated...




news.google.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Most people today don't cook. I make bread etc. I made a nice blueberry crumble yesterday.


Did you tell the blueberry your jokes? JK. LOL.Peace.


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>



Russia isn't printing fake money backed by nothing. 

LOL. 

The Ruble is backed by Gold.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I bet the vegan section was full as was most healthy foods


True. I did my weekly shopping yesterday. I usually do half at a normal grocery store and the other half at a health food store. The regular grocery store had many empty shelves, while the health food store still had toilet paper and 2.5 gal jugs of water, and of course plenty of produce.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Chinese businessman to donate 500,000 test kits and 1 million mask to the U.S.
> 
> 
> Asia’s richest man announced his intention on Friday to ship 500,000 testing kits and 1 million masks to the U.S. in an effort to combat the coronavirus pandemic. Jack Ma’s charitable foundation and his China-based company's foundation, the Alibaba Foundation, have also sourced and donated...
> ...


Not Quest or Star Labs. Only approved by the FDA vendors. HHS secretary was CEO of Quest. And who in the Frump circles own Star Labs stock?


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 13, 2020)

Russia wishes they had our problems.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 13, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 4503746Freezer section at the store today and clerk said it was packed yesterday. Shit hit the fan today when they announced all of the closings. Province wide public school closures ! Got all my shit two weeks ago and thinking a spring deer hunt soon lol. This is fucked up and I hope your right Taco but I doubt it. The right to wrong ratio has been a tad off lately lol.


I never cared for deer. I'm tired of them tearing up my orchard.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 13, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/nsc-pandemic-office-trump-closed/2020/03/13/a70de09c-6491-11ea-acca-80c22bbee96f_story.html


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

Siri. Where is Suckerburgs oral orifice in relation to Benidict Frump?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 13, 2020)

Did anyone listen or watch Trumps new conference today? I did . Not everything because I could not handle Pence praising trump like a fucking kiss ass whipped little cocksucker. But my key take away from Trump made me absolutely sick . Very repulsed.
He said that the virus has created an economic window for him to buy all the oil he wants at the lowest price and to stock pile now so it was ok for people to die and get very ill for this economic expansion. The reason he is not worried about getting sick is because he has been vaccinated!!! He set this whole thing up!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did anyone listen or watch Trumps new conference today? I did . Not everything because I could not handle Pence praising trump like a fucking kiss ass whipped little cocksucker. But my key take away from Trump made me absolutely sick with discusting!
> He said that the virus has created an economic window for him to buy all the oil he wants at the lowest price and to stock pile now so it was ok for people to die and get very ill for this economic expansion. The reason he is not worried about getting sick is prom because he has been vaccinated!!! He set this whole thing up!


Anal injections of antidote from the best and brightest he could surround himself with.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Anal injections of antidote from the best and brightest he could surround himself with.


Oil prices are the rsult of OPEC and Russia falling out. Beyond Frump's ability.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Anal injections of antidote from the best and brightest he could surround himself with.


You got that right!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Oil prices are the rsult of OPEC and Russia falling out. Beyond Frump's ability.


So this is another plot by Trump to try to get re-elected . The virus goes away by Nov. trump gets the economy back on track and gas prices hit an all time low .,,,but thousands have died and millions seriously ill . Will his base stay strong and vote
For him even though he killed people, like his prediction on 5th ave . Or will they see the light of day?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Will his base stay strong and vote
> For him even though he killed people, like his prediction on 5th ave . Or will they stay true to their savior from hell.


Yes they will vote for him because they would rather have a murderer and liar than a democrat. And democrats feel the same about republicans. Everyone is voting against someone. 

You can’t tell me there are people actually voting FOR trump. They have to be voting against democrats IMO


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So this is another plot by Trump to try to get re-elected . The virus goes away by Nov. trump gets the economy back on track and gas prices hit an all time low .,,,but thousands have died and millions seriously ill . Will his base stay strong and vote
> For him even though he killed people, like his prediction on 5th ave . Or will they see the light of day?


My opinion is that it is an exploitation of random events in an attempt to avoid the inevitable demise of himself and families freedom and ill gotten gains.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> Russia isn't printing fake money backed by nothing.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> The Ruble is backed by Gold.


So what? Or have you bought into all your stupid Facebook ads trying to sell scared people gold and now need the value to go up?

And remember America is not our government, it is the people. We are not a dictatorship no matter how much Putin's puppet wishes we were.

And our people still own far far more gold than little Russia.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Yes they will vote for him because they would rather have a murderer and liar than a democrat. And democrats feel the same about republicans. Everyone is voting against someone.
> 
> You can’t tell me there are people actually voting FOR trump. They have to be voting against democrats IMO


Don't put that shit on us. Democrats are not a cult. The Republicans are. Just look at all the politicians that get ousted for doing stupid shit when they get caught on the Democratic side.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> So what? Or have you bought into all your stupid Facebook ads trying to sell scared people gold and now need the value to go up?
> 
> And remember America is not our government, it is the people. We are not a dictatorship no matter how much Putin's puppet wishes we were.
> 
> And our people still own far far more gold than little Russia.


Our government resides on sovereign foreign Soil. "District of Columbia". Lawyers and judges swear an oath to the queen. I amazed at how few people get this. It's on every map you see from childhood.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Don't put that shit on us. Democrats are not a cult. The Republicans are. Just look at all the politicians that get ousted for doing stupid shit when they get caught on the Democratic side.


By definition they are both cults. Just one side is more dedicated than the other.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Our government resides on sovereign foreign Soil. "District of Columbia". Lawyers and judges swear an oath to the queen. I amazed at how few people get this. It's on every map you see from childhood.


Wait, are you saying they brought foreign soil in to put under DC?


----------



## spek9 (Mar 13, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So this is another plot by Trump to try to get re-elected . The virus goes away by Nov. trump gets the economy back on track and gas prices hit an all time low .,,,but thousands have died and millions seriously ill . Will his base stay strong and vote


It's the uneducated, lower-wage earning, no health insurance folk that are going to suffer the worst I feel. That's a big chunk of Trump supporters.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Wait, are you saying they brought foreign soil in to put under DC?


Best bullshit compost money can buy.


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> And our people still own far far more gold than little Russia.


Our people, or our government?

It's widely debated that Fort Knox is empty.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> By definition they are both cults. Just one side is more dedicated than the other.


Come on man, two crazy posts in a row after you were being so normal earlier. You really should try to deprogram all the crazy shit you have 'learned' over the years.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

What sitting president could possibly get voted out (by the electoral college) while this is going on?


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Democrats are not a cult.


"votebluenomatterwho"

lol. 


Ugh.......sure.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> Our people, or our government?
> 
> It's widely debated that Fort Knox is empty.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> What sitting president could possibly get voted out (by the electoral college) while this is going on?









This one.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

spek9 said:


> It's the uneducated, lower-wage earning, no health insurance folk that are going to suffer the worst I feel. That's a big chunk of Trump supporters.


That's a bigger chunk of all working class making less than $200k/YR. Not that I consider that working class.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This one.


Not going to happen unfortunately. I don’t see the electoral college booting him


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Come on man, two crazy posts in a row after you were being so normal earlier. You really should try to deprogram all the crazy shit you have 'learned' over the years.


Totally normal. Please research the crazy shit and see what you've been lied about from birth.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Not going to happen unfortunately. I don’t see the electoral college booting him


80,000 votes in key states is all Trump won by against the most trolled politician ever, who happened to be a woman running in a male chauvinist nation, with years of unsuspecting Americans being duped by Russians online selling them Trump.

Trump is screwed, because he can't keep anything strait long enough to make it through a day.



MICHI-CAN said:


> Totally normal. Please research the crazy shit and see what you've been lied about from birth.


Sure.

Here you go, took like a second to find something debunking the crazy shit you said:


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

It says in 2016 there were over 1 million write in votes. So we would rather pick a person not even running than vote for one of them. What’s that tell u about the state of the country


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 13, 2020)

*Note flaccid neck vulva. *E*xplanation 1- Ivanka not present 2- performance anxiety because impeached slob is speaking something partially truthful.*


----------



## spek9 (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Trump is screwed, because he can't keep anything strait long enough to make it through a day.


How anyone, anywhere could ever vote for Trump again is completely beyond me. I mean really, how fucking stupid does one have to be to actually think he is anything but horrible, and won't further degrade whatever standing the USA has in the world (if it can be degraded further than it is now).


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> 80,000 votes in key states is all Trump won by against the most trolled politician ever, who happened to be a woman running in a male chauvinist nation, with years of unsuspecting Americans being duped by Russians online selling them Trump.
> 
> Trump is screwed, because he can't keep anything strait long enough to make it through a day.
> 
> ...


It's too bad you're fighting your allies and don't even know your enemy. Guess I was just lucky and old enough to have civics class in school with an honest pissed teacher.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It's too bad you're fighting your allies and don't even know your enemy. Guess I was just lucky and old enough to have civics class in school with an honest pissed teacher.


Im fighting against disinformation and propaganda. Luckily for me Trump propagates both those things in abundance. 

Don't fall into the trap that thinking every side is not being fed lies and propaganda on a epic scale by the Russians and other foreign dictators that are trying to get Trump re-elected.



The goal is to get a deep mistrust in our government institutions and the people we have available to vote for, in the hopes that people don't show up to vote in the fall and Trump can sneak through another win.

Michigan being a battle ground state is one being especially attacked by the Russian assholes. It is important we all wake up to this danger and push back on propaganda in every form.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Not going to happen unfortunately. I don’t see the electoral college booting him


You didn’t see coronavirus being a big deal either


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 13, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did anyone listen or watch Trumps new conference today? I did . Not everything because *I could not handle Pence praising trump like a fucking kiss ass* whipped little cocksucker. But my key take away from Trump made me absolutely sick . Very repulsed.
> He said that the virus has created an economic window for him to buy all the oil he wants at the lowest price and to stock pile now so it was ok for people to die and get very ill for this economic expansion. The reason he is not worried about getting sick is because he has been vaccinated!!! He set this whole thing up!


I turned on radio just as that rat fucking idiot said "because of the presidents great leadership" immediately turned off and pulled up economist podcasts. Seriously its an insult to the intelligence of americans when that chaste, white assed wax figure felches the orange buffoon and tells us santorum is nutritious.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Im fighting against disinformation and propaganda. Luckily for me Trump propagates both those things in abundance.
> 
> Don't fall into the trap that thinking every side is not being fed lies and propaganda on a epic scale by the Russians and other foreign dictators that are trying to get Trump re-elected.
> View attachment 4503782View attachment 4503783


Thank you for the visual description of the traps. I'm going to take a hit or two and go laugh with my fellows. It's Friday. The first night of the Apocalypse. And I'm already fighting enough issues. FREESPEECH TV. Happy viewing. Peace eventually.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 13, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> "votebluenomatterwho"
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...


Buss Buttholeville, scram bitch and take the imbecile word shits back with you.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> It says in 2016 there were over 1 million wrote in votes. So we would rather pick a person not even running than vote for one of them. What’s that tell u about the state of the country


Your post tells of catastrophic educational failure.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The stable jenius will declare a national emergency today at 3 pm.


declared.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> BREAKING: White House insiders suggest Trump refuses corona virus testing because his DNA has been legally requested in his rape cases.


suggest?

 no wonder why..






his DNA is everywhere in the WH, though, but I can see how a flat earther might think the swab is the only way to collect DNA.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Your post tells of catastrophic educational failure.


You’re ability to stay on topic is on point


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 13, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Buss Buttholeville, scram bitch and take the imbecile word shits bac with you.View attachment 4503792


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> View attachment 4503824


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 13, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> Americans are dumb as fuck


You got that right but look at the Commander-In-Chief who's freaking them all out. Trump is a f'n idiot yet claims to have absorbed his uncles brilliant mind and be a very smart man. How is this happening? Every day he proves his ignorance and stupidity yet so many think he's god for fug sake.

If he gets in again the US is going back to the dark ages. The way he's f'ed up this Covid-19 BS will get rid of him and all the other old white farts pretty soon. But with Biden and Bernie gone too what's left? 

The best thing that's happened so far is they cancelled hockey!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Here's what's happening in Canada, it's about the best comparison Americans can to make, in terms of response and mortality rate, we have about 10% of the US population and most folks live in cities too. We've been doing testing and the medical community has not complained, haven't heard too much about serious problems, an issue about out of date respirators in the stock pile, but that is most likely easily resolved.

CBC - Canadian Broadcasting Corporation, National News website.


https://www.cbc.ca/news


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 13, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> View attachment 4503824


The definition of insanity? A helpless sack of anachronistic ass pus visiting this thread to receive a Helsinki style pussy pummeling.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

A "Nasty" question?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238572800186757120
We are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fucked


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 13, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re ability to stay on topic is on point


*Your*

You fucking hobbled corona shit rag


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> A "Nasty" question?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238572800186757120




@nytdavidbrooks
·
Mar 12

I get the sense that this is not only the low point of the Trump presidency but the low point of the American presidency ever. Has any president ever been this overmatched by a crisis?


Ben Rhodes
@brhodes
·
Mar 12

Obama left Trump a growing economy, a shrinking deficit, an office on global health security to manage pandemic preparedness, and an Iran Deal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> A "Nasty" question?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238572800186757120
> We are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fucked


Hey Jimmy Jump in the car and come to Nova Scotia, we've got zero cases, so far... You might be able to hide out in Canada if ya can afford it, at least you can get tested here, if you can get in, you might not be able to soon though. I figure our hospital system will become overloaded too, dunno when though, we are taking dramatic mitigation measures up here. Trudeau's wife has it and he's self isolating with her, the political class in every country (most social contact) was the first to get nailed by this, so at least there's that!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> Russia isn't printing fake money backed by nothing.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> The Ruble is backed by Gold.


Почему все российские олигархи хотят американских долларов?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> View attachment 4503824


oh no your shitty meme has killed my faith in american democracy and institutions in general!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I never cared for deer. I'm tired of them tearing up my orchard.


Perfect type of deer too kill.
One deer I shot & dressed was full of whole fucking apples.
When I gutted it they all just poured out like marbles.
And holy cow, that was the best venison I ever ate


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here's what's happening in Canada, it's about the best comparison Americans can to make, in terms of response and mortality rate, we have about 10% of the US population and most folks live in cities too. We've been doing testing and the medical community has not complained, haven't heard too much about serious problems, an issue about out of date respirators in the stock pile, but that is most likely easily resolved.
> 
> CBC - Canadian Broadcasting Corporation, National News website.
> 
> ...


We here in Canukistan are so much better prepared for this than the US. Very few cases so far and lots of tests ready to go. Not to mention that health care is free or super cheap compared to the US. Here in Alberta basic health care is free for all and Blue Cross isn't much more that a StarBux/day for most. Now that I'm over 65 I get Blue Cross for free too.

The main damage is going to be the hit on the economy all over the world. The effects of that won't really affect me or my family. I'm retired, wife is on disability and the cheques get auto-deposited so we're good. No cases up here in northern Alberta and at both our local supermarkets the shelves are full of everything including ass-wipe. I was in both today.

I was pissed off with the CBD Radio1 today. Wall to wall Covid BS and when Trudeau spoke in French they had a translator saying the same thing in English that I just heard drowning out his French version. I live in a predominately French/Catholic area and I'm sure many would have liked to have heard the actual French part of his speach. I'm Anglo only and was pissed off having to hear the same thing repeated to me by the translator. Maybe I would have picked up a little more French listening to Trudy speak but not much. lol

Schools closing is going to have parents scrambling for day care or taking time off to stay home. Even day care is going to be shut down to keep it from spreading.

The world is going mad and it's going to get worse with goofs like Trump and Pence running the narrative. With global warming these types of events are going to be happening regularly as melting permafrost exposes old virus and bacteria no one has ever been exposed to before.

As much as CBC pissed me off today, mostly because of the repetition, the info I heard from medical authorities and Trudy himself leaves me confident that our gov't has a handle on the problem and I'm not worried about it at all. It's going to take it's course but with care we'll level the peak so our resources aren't overwhelmed and we'll weather the storm easily.

I'm at the age with a few health issues that put me at a higher risk and the same with the flu. I've never had a flu shot and don't recall ever having the flu in the last 40 years or so. Hardly ever get a cold and then just sniffles at the worst. I have always taken care not ot touch my face when out and about in public places and always wash my hands as soon as I get home after unloading the shopping. But you can still get Covid or flu or many other things from the packaging of the things you brought home days later. So far, so good tho.

Relax folks! It's not the end of the world unless we make it so!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

Notice any difference?
*Coronavirus outbreak: Trudeau speaks from self-isolation as Parliament suspended*





Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has now addressed the country following Thursday's revelation his wife Sophie Grégoire Trudeau tested positive for COVID-19. Dawna Friesen has more on Trudeau's message to Canadians. David Akin reports on Trudeau's promise to help those affected by the COVID-19 pandemic, and how the Bank of Canada is reacting to the crisis. Plus, In an effort to control the spread of COVID-19 in Canada, the federal government is asking Canadians to eliminate all non-essential travel outside the country. Jeff Semple looks at some of the measures in place during the pandemic.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Democrats are not a cult.


Yea, we are a "cult".
A cult that is organized with the intent of improving the lives of everything surrounding us.
Unfortunately the Republicans are a cult of self-interest, designed to leave the disadvantaged & feeble in it's wake.
Pull up your bootstraps, or die, say the one's with all the power, and they won't blink an eye when someone does die, and that's an evident fact, especially today
Fuck Republicans


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> We here in Canukistan are so much better prepared for this than the US. Very few cases so far and lots of tests ready to go. Not to mention that health care is free or super cheap compared to the US. Here in Alberta basic health care is free for all and Blue Cross isn't much more that a StarBux/day for most. Now that I'm over 65 I get Blue Cross for free too.
> 
> The main damage is going to be the hit on the economy all over the world. The effects of that won't really affect me or my family. I'm retired, wife is on disability and the cheques get auto-deposited so we're good. No cases up here in northern Alberta and at both our local supermarkets the shelves are full of everything including ass-wipe. I was in both today.
> 
> ...


Most will get it, but hopefully not at once, hence the travel restrictions and self isolation so the healthcare system doesn't become overwhelmed and accident victims and others don't die as well. We can handle it, the old and sick will suffer, parents and grandparents, not so much, we've gotta think of others and our communities in this too. Take vitamin D supplements, I take 2000 IUs a day, cuts risk of infection by 50% and the same for developing ARDS, I believe. Do some homework on this if you're not taking it now, best thing you can do to protect yourself is to make sure you got plenty, those around you too, share the info to protect yourself.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 13, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Obama left Trump a growing economy, a shrinking deficit, an office on global health security to manage pandemic preparedness, and an Iran Deal.


AND left a whole lot less blatant racism, hatred and divisiveness.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

spek9 said:


> It's the uneducated, lower-wage earning, no health insurance folk that are going to suffer the worst I feel. That's a big chunk of Trump supporters.


No, it's the educated, medium wage earners that are going to suffer/die the most as a result of Trumps low income, gullible semi-literate followers that elected him.
There's more of them than us them unfortunately, not that it matters anymore.
Done deal
That 37% of the population that still thinks of Trump as a Messiah that was sent as a Savoir too MAGA, have won.
They have killed us all in the process though


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most will get it, but hopefully not at once, hence the travel restrictions and self isolation so the healthcare system doesn't become overwhelmed and accident victims and others don't die as well. We can handle it, the old and sick will suffer, parents and grandparents, not so much, we've gotta think of others and our communities in this too. Take vitamin D supplements, I take 2000 IUs a day, cuts risk of infection by 50% and the same for developing ARDS, I believe. Do some homework on this if you're not taking it now, best thing you can do to protect yourself is to make sure you got plenty, those around you too, share the info to protect yourself.


I take a multitude of supplements and have for decades. VitC, zinc and a multi since I was a teen. Upped the Zn with copper and Saw Palmetto for my prostate issues. Take a big CalMag/D3 tab and 3000IUs D3/day. Always seem to have verging on low iron so take a 300mg ferrous sulfate tab about 3x/wk. Had to get the iron tabs from the pharmacist now and that's weird tho they are dangerous if taken in excess. Same with copper tho that's on the shelf in health food store.

A couple years ago I had an emergency appendectomy. Turns out that my appendix tried to blow 6 years prior when my gut problems started but blew a small hole near the base and never properly ruptured and had been leaking ever since. That's what the surgeon said. My guts are still screwed up and come monday will see my doc and get the results of a recent stool sample I sent in. Two small jars that had different chemicals in plus a big jar of gooey stuff alone. Sure hope they find something to figure my gut problems out. Had a colonoscopy last year and other than a few nodes that were benign and removed no problems. 

I'm good on everything else. Good weight, no diabetes, low blood pressure but cholesterol is a tad high by doc ideals but normal to me. 46x blood donor and they want me back! lol 

Arthritis and chronic depression are my biggest problems.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Notice any difference?
> *Coronavirus outbreak: Trudeau speaks from self-isolation as Parliament suspended*
> 
> 
> ...


they will help canadians financially meanwhile trumpy* is still going through with cutting 700k from food stamps during corovid19.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> A "Nasty" question?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238572800186757120
> We are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fucked


he's the toddler president and has same vocabulary.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Notice any difference?
> *Coronavirus outbreak: Trudeau speaks from self-isolation as Parliament suspended*
> 
> 
> ...


At least someone on this Continent has they're shit together.
Must be nice too have an intelligent Human leading your country
Kudo's


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> A "Nasty" question?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238572800186757120
> We are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fucked


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

spek9 said:


> AND left a whole lot less blatant racism, hatred and divisiveness.


I just thought something crazy (sucking on the Jameson for awhile  )
FDR was the 1st POTUS to serve 3 terms because of a National Emergency & would have had 4, but he died.
Why not nominate Obama as the Democratic nominee for POTUS in this time of crisis?
This is a National Emergency & this country needs Obama, like yesterday.
I'm pretty fucking sure that you wouldn't hear much of an argument from anyone that is alive with a fucking brain.
Just think about it.
Who would you want too run the country right now
Biden?
Sanders?
Trump's not an issue any longer
or Obama?
I'll betcha he'd do it for the country's sake if asked, and he'd win in a landslide.
Someone should ask 
#reelectobama2020


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2020)

Ok, it's Intermission


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> 80,000 votes in key states is all Trump won by against the most trolled politician ever, who happened to be a woman running in a male chauvinist nation, with years of unsuspecting Americans being duped by Russians online selling them Trump.
> 
> Trump is screwed, because he can't keep anything strait long enough to make it through a day.
> 
> ...


Not the bar association pledge. Our constitutional oath. Nice internet algorithm.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 13, 2020)

"Acting Brazilian ambassador Nestor Forster,* who sat at President Trump’s table Saturday night *during a dinner at Mar-a-Lago, has tested positive for the coronavirus, the embassy said late Friday." 


*Third Mar-a-Lago guest tests positive for coronavirus*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> chronic depression are my biggest problems.


Look into MBCT for depression, best treatment evidence based and uses meditation, works. I teach meditation, and lead a local mindfulness group PM me for more info or help you in getting a practice going (and have a puff). You can buy the MBCT book and course on Amazon or its available in your area from a medical professional as a therapy. Look into it, cures the blues and makes ya happier than yer average bear, works out yer bugs too. Mostly meditation with some cognitive coaching.
Check out *MBCT* or just take up a meditation practice to fix yer blues and get happy for sure.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> "Acting Brazilian ambassador Nestor Forster,* who sat at President Trump’s table Saturday night *during a dinner at Mar-a-Lago, has tested positive for the coronavirus, the embassy said late Friday."
> 
> View attachment 4503886
> *Third Mar-a-Lago guest tests positive for coronavirus*


We needed a flu wave. Not blue wave. KARMA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2020)

*How Trump's Mistakes Made Coronavirus Worse | All In | MSNBC*





Politico's Dan Diamond lays out how the President's mismanagement contributed to the growing crisis. Aired on 3/13/2020.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> At least someone on this Continent has they're shit together.
> Must be nice too have an intelligent Human leading your country
> Kudo's


Canada has always hit above it's weight class in world politics especially after WWI when it proved it's armed forces were the best and most fierce. In that war and WW II the US came in late and as Hollywood was in charge of most historic movies the US came out as the top dogs. Thank Jah they showed up and got the ball over the line but they got it easier than most. Since then all their wars are self propagated and self indulged mostly for the oil.

'merica started going downhill since they killed off Kennedy and it's sad to see. I have visited the US hundreds of times up to 20 years ago and doubt I'll ever go there again. Damned if I'll go get a passport just to go go south.


All the relatives that live down there are dumb-ass Trump supporters and my 92 yo mom warns all not to mention Trump if they show up at family gatherings in Canada. My hugely obese cousin Brad and his equally land-whale sized wife are rabid republicunts. I used to idolize Brad when I was a kid but now know him for the idiot he is. Rich idiot tho but got lots when Uncle Jim croaked. Uncle Jim was an engineer building the Grand Coulee dam and chief engineer om many other dam projects in the US and Canada. I really loved him as a kid too. Rebuilt an old Greyhound bus into the coolest motor home you ever saw! Spent a cool $250G+ on it 30 years ago. He was truly the captain of his ship and a real man. Didn't leave me a f'n dime tho!


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look into MBCT for depression, best treatment evidence based and uses meditation, works. I teach meditation, and lead a local mindfulness group PM me for more info or help you in getting a practice going (and have a puff). You can buy the MBCT book and course on Amazon or its available in your area from a medical professional as a therapy. Look into it, cures the blues and makes ya happier than yer average bear, works out yer bugs too. Mostly meditation with some cognitive coaching.
> Check out *MBCT* or just take up a meditation practice to fix yer blues and get happy for sure.


Yeah . . . but I've tried a lot of different thangs for the depression the last 40+ years. Meditation for sure. Breathing techniques. Two years in therapy about 6 years ago. Many anti-depressants over the years until about 15 years ago when I quit any pharma drugs. Still don't use any other than maybe 500mg of aspirin in a whole month. I split one in half then crush half to tuck under my tongue then spit out 5 min later. Takes the edge off arthritis flame-outs when the CBD doesn't cut it. May do the other half weeks later.

I first got the depression after a near fatal hammer attack in Calgary in '77. Years of sleep paralysis nightmares that I still get a couple times a month. The first year was 3X/night and a living hell. It's PTSD for sure but no doc or therapist looks at my depression like that. I'm about to blow a couple hun on mushrooms to see how that works. Did them days back so not worried about dosing etc. Lots of acid back in the day as well. If they help then I'll get into growing my own.

Recently got re-ordained at the Universal Life Church and have new credentials with my original ordination date of Oct. 14, 1978 on them. Their credo is 'Everyone should be free to do as they wish as long as it does not cause harm to others' or something to that effect. I've always tried to live my life like that tho not always succeeded. We still can't perform marriages or other rites in Canada tho. I'd like to be able to offer non-secular off-beat marriages. Up in a balloon, nude on the beach, gay etc.  

Got way off topic there! lol


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 13, 2020)

So he even has the pigeons trained to be Nazis or is it flipping him the 'bird'?

That is as clear as Trump's speeches. lol


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 14, 2020)

“Mr. Trump has no desire to acquaint himself with most issues, let alone master them” is how I put it four years ago. “No major presidential candidate has ever been quite as disdainful of knowledge, as indifferent to facts, as untroubled by his benightedness.” I added this:


> Mr. Trump’s virulent combination of ignorance, emotional instability, demagogy, solipsism and vindictiveness would do more than result in a failed presidency; it could very well lead to national catastrophe. The prospect of Donald Trump as commander in chief should send a chill down the spine of every American.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Perfect type of deer too kill.
> One deer I shot & dressed was full of whole fucking apples.
> When I gutted it they all just poured out like marbles.
> And holy cow, that was the best venison I ever ate


My brother in law kills his limit every year. I haven't hunted in years. This is a grain farming area and the deer are "grain fed". I prefer beef still. Back in the late fifties deer wasn't around much. The Appalachian hillbillies shot them. Tough times in remote areas.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 14, 2020)

Just in case you missed it, this is the most eloquently spoken speech that I've ever heard from Trumps lips.






His articulate oratory just brought tears too my eyes (What the FUCK? )


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 14, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Canada has always hit above it's weight class in world politics especially after WWI when it proved it's armed forces were the best and most fierce.


The Irish would give you a run for the money on that one, laddy boy


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 14, 2020)

i actually watched the update instead of reading about it through others opinions..or late night talk shows

they did/are doing a good job..it was impressive

though you will not see that on msm

but we already knew that

also... wishing viral ill on people shows that many of you people are lower life forms..

but we are Christian and still love you

now make sure you use the word "racist" at least once as you retort..like usual

i won't be here


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> The Irish would give you a run for the money on that one, laddy boy


Don't forget that poteen video I sent ya, you might have to do it that way to get a decent drink, if Donald keeps going the way he is. Plant some barley and a bit of oats this spring and look for a couple of good stones to use for milling malt...

PS You'll need to eat next fall, so plant some potatoes too, ya see Donald will make it just like to old sod, after the famine! Don't forget to plant some Cannabis too, you'll also will want to get high and the stalks can be woven into cloth for clothing...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 14, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Many anti-depressants over the years until about 15 years ago when I quit any pharma drugs


Been in treatment my whole life for bipolar/depression, at least since I was 16.
I was a test rabbit for the development of anti-depressants in the 80's & 90's.
No shit, it took 15 years of modification of my meds before any real positive effects occurred, but finally they did work 
Big difference today than then, my friend.
Bite the bullet & talk to a GOOD Doctor.
No need to go through that shit today because there are meds today that do work.
God bless you, I know the pain.
Please seek professional help, it's really out there now.
Peace out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> i actually watched the update instead of reading about it through others opinions..or late night talk shows
> 
> they did/are doing a good job..it was impressive
> 
> ...


Yep, Justin here in Canada did an excellent job, no complaints from the doctors. Trump fucked up, all the doctors say so, this crisis is mostly his fault, all the experts say so. Most people will get this and it stands a good chance of killing you if you do, watch the Canadian response and death rate compared to the American for your answer, we won't have long to wait for that answer either. Most people are gonna get this, hopefully not all at once, last week Trump said it was, no big deal, no worse than the flu and would "magically disappear", a few of the intellectually challenged were spouting the same horse shit here around then too.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2020)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> i actually watched the update instead of reading about it through others opinions..or late night talk shows
> 
> they did/are doing a good job..it was impressive
> 
> ...


Uh, sure.

Nothing or nobody embodies the teachings of Jesus more than Donald "pussy grabber" Trump.

Thanks for the laffs. We'll miss you.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 14, 2020)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> i actually watched the update instead of reading about it through others opinions..or late night talk shows
> 
> they did/are doing a good job..it was impressive
> 
> ...


What is MSM?


----------



## taint (Mar 14, 2020)

*Flu* season is hitting its stride right now in the *US*. So far, the CDC has estimated (based on weekly *influenza* surveillance data) that at least 12,000 people *have died from influenza* between Oct. 1, *2019* through Feb. 1, 2020, and the number of *deaths may* be as high as 30,000.Feb 11, 2020

From health magazine,how many deaths in America so far?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> *Flu* season is hitting its stride right now in the *US*. So far, the CDC has estimated (based on weekly *influenza* surveillance data) that at least 12,000 people *have died from influenza* between Oct. 1, *2019* through Feb. 1, 2020, and the number of *deaths may* be as high as 30,000.Feb 11, 2020
> 
> From health magazine,how many deaths in America so far?


Who knows if you can't test for it? 

In Trump's mind he can't get blamed for anything if he covers everything up.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> *Flu* season is hitting its stride right now in the *US*. So far, the CDC has estimated (based on weekly *influenza* surveillance data) that at least 12,000 people *have died from influenza* between Oct. 1, *2019* through Feb. 1, 2020, and the number of *deaths may* be as high as 30,000.Feb 11, 2020
> 
> From health magazine,how many deaths in America so far?


How many schools and businesses has the common flu closed?


----------



## taint (Mar 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> How many schools and businesses has the common flu closed?


That is my point..........knee jerk panic or prudent safeguards?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 14, 2020)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> wishing viral ill on people shows that many of you people are lower life forms.


Is wishing "viral ill" the same as publicly calling for the execution or innocent men?

What about all the all the other cruel acts against humanity by the Trump Administration? 

Are you saying Trump and his minions are lower life forms?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> That is my point..........knee jerk panic or prudent safeguards?


Trump loves the under-educated.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> That is my point..........knee jerk panic or prudent safeguards?











The flu and the new coronavirus have similar symptoms, but the coronavirus is far deadlier — here's how the 2 compare


"COVID-19 causes more severe disease than seasonal influenza," Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, the WHO director-general, said on Tuesday.




www.businessinsider.com





Decide for yourself


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> The flu and the new coronavirus have similar symptoms, but the coronavirus is far deadlier — here's how the 2 compare
> 
> 
> "COVID-19 causes more severe disease than seasonal influenza," Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, the WHO director-general, said on Tuesday.
> ...


That's kind of pointless for him unless you can find one that doesn't use such big words like "symptoms" and "deadlier".


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> *Flu* season is hitting its stride right now in the *US*. So far, the CDC has estimated (based on weekly *influenza* surveillance data) that at least 12,000 people *have died from influenza* between Oct. 1, *2019* through Feb. 1, 2020, and the number of *deaths may* be as high as 30,000.Feb 11, 2020
> 
> From health magazine,how many deaths in America so far?


Stop posting facts they aren’t welcome here lol


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> How many schools and businesses has the common flu closed?


Uhhh that just proves our point. It’s killing more people and no one is worried about it because of the name “common flu”. Even though it’s killing way more people especially children.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Stop posting facts they aren’t welcome here lol


Facts are one thing - moronic analysis another. You Trumpers can't tell the difference.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Uhhh you just that just proves our point. It’s killing more people and no one is worried about it because of the name “common flu”. Even though it’s killing way more people especially children.


No, it doesn't prove your point at all. The fact that you think it does proves my point that Trumpers aren't smart people though.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 14, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Uhhh you just that just proves our point


Uhhh you just what just this that just something?

Consituent: Mr. President... I'm out of a job, my investments have dried up, I can't afford food, I have no medical insurance and I'm in a quarantine zone.

Trump: Look there... a beautiful shiny squirrel! The Most Beautiful shiny orange squirrel in the History of the World!


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, it doesn't prove your point at all. The fact that you think it does proves my point that Trumpers aren't smart people though.


The fact that you think I’m a Trumper proves my point again. Your burying yourself. This is easy


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Facts are one thing - moronic analysis another. You Trumpers can't tell the difference.


He just posted facts and instead of disputing or putting anything into conversation you put bs. What’s new. Make that 4 people


----------



## spek9 (Mar 14, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> The fact that you think I’m a Trumper proves my point again. Your burying yourself. This is easy


If you're not, you present yourself like one, and carry eerily similar traits to those who are.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2020)

trump response has been flaccid at best


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2020)

People around trump will start showing positive soon


----------



## spek9 (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> *Flu* season is hitting its stride right now in the *US*. So far, the CDC has estimated (based on weekly *influenza* surveillance data) that at least 12,000 people *have died from influenza* between Oct. 1, *2019* through Feb. 1, 2020, and the number of *deaths may* be as high as 30,000.Feb 11, 2020
> 
> From health magazine,how many deaths in America so far?


What you forgot from the very same article is a critical piece of information:

"Between 22 million and 31 million people were sickened with the flu as of Feb. 1, according to the latest *CDC* data."

That's the same Oct 1, 2019 - Feb 1, 2020 you brought up.

Care to do the math on fatality percentage there? Now do the calculation on the death toll if 22-31 million people got infected with the virus.

Also, note that it says 12,000, but the number of deaths *may be as high as 30,000*... Objection your honour, calls for speculation!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> He just posted facts and instead of disputing or putting anything into conversation you put bs. What’s new. Make that 4 people


He posted facts and incorrect analysis. I said his analysis was shit. Then you got triggered.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He posted facts and incorrect analysis. I said his analysis was shit. Then you got triggered.


...and neglected to present critical information from the article.


----------



## taint (Mar 14, 2020)

Facts...........are fluid.
You kids sure like to jump to conclusions and then run your mouths endlessly.
Rabble,Rabble,Rabble..........lolz.
Anyone not mindlessly spewing the same racist rhetoric is considered a trump supporter.........then called a racist.
The facts have absolutely nothing to do with your feelings and you all feel salty as Fuck and just don't know how to cope.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> Facts...........are fluid.
> You kids sure like to jump to conclusions and then run your mouths endlessly.
> Rabble,Rabble,Rabble..........lolz.
> Anyone not mindlessly spewing the same racist rhetoric is considered a trump supporter.........then called a racist.
> The facts have absolutely nothing to do with your feelings and you all feel salty as Fuck and just don't know how to cope.


No. Facts are facts. Analysis differs. Dumb people can't distinguish the two - a point which you have demonstrated nicely.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

I don’t like the guy. I think he’s a clown and a worthless excuse for a president. I always thought a businessman as president would be a good thing. I just pictured The US picking a successful one. Silly me


----------



## taint (Mar 14, 2020)

I guess you managing to call me dumb instead of racist is a step in the right direction...........kudos.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

Didn’t call u dumb or racist I don’t believe


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> I guess you managing to call me dumb instead of racist is a step in the right direction...........kudos.


Go ahead, prove it again.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> I guess you managing to call me dumb instead of racist is a step in the right direction...........kudos.


Most people on here are pretty cool. Some jump to conclusions and post things that have nothing to do with thread or bash people etc.


----------



## taint (Mar 14, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Didn’t call u dumb or racist I don’t believe


My dumbass quoted the wrong post.......must have been my inherent racism.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m around a lot of racist people all the time. It’s kind of funny because they all say the same dumb shit over and over. It’s like they only learned to hate and only learned a few lines of the hate message.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> Facts...........are fluid.
> You kids sure like to jump to conclusions and then run your mouths endlessly.
> Rabble,Rabble,Rabble..........lolz.
> Anyone not mindlessly spewing the same racist rhetoric is considered a trump supporter.........then called a racist.
> The facts have absolutely nothing to do with your feelings and you all feel salty as Fuck and just don't know how to cope.


What’s funny about this. When I said it a few days ago it was because I was new. You’ve been here since 2011. Lmfao


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> My dumbass quoted the wrong post.......must have been my inherent racism.


That's your burden to bear I guess.

Earlier you said that he only posted facts and that I proved his and your point. Do facts make a point? They don't - analysis makes a point and yours is wrong as is your assertion that he *only *posted facts.

You don't know the difference. If more people knew the difference, Trump would not be President.

Claim to not support him all you want. I don't blame you for lying, but nobody is fooled.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> I guess you managing to call me dumb instead of racist is a step in the right direction...........kudos.


Calm down you dumb racist


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> *Note flaccid neck vulva. *E*xplanation 1- Ivanka not present 2- performance anxiety because impeached slob is speaking something partially truthful.View attachment 4503781*


the clit has retracted and in hiding..


----------



## topcat (Mar 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the clit has retracted and in hiding..


That? That's the top of Stephen Miller's head. He's trying to find the colon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

Went to the local grocery store that serves a large area about 10AM on a saturday to see if there was a panic, none, and few people there so I went in and bought some stuff to stock up. I live in Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia Canada and there was toilet paper on the shelves though the supply was ravaged a bit. The staff told me the shelves were cleaned of it last night when folks got off work and picked up their orders on fridays, people are buying extra so they go out less often is what I figure, me too. They stocked the shelves this morning thought the situation there this afternoon might be a bit chaotic. There is no hand sanitizer to be had, but I've got the ingredients to make over 2 gallons of WHO approved hand sanitizer using instructions from a youtube video.

I noticed that there was lots of -40 windshield washer which also has a bit of detergent and water in it, I'll bet that could be used as sanitizer in a jamb, straight out of the car if required! I'll have to see what the alcohol content would be, says it's good to -40 C so there should be lots of methyl alcohol in it, google time. 

Edit: -40 C windshield washer fluid is around 60% methyl Alcohol and you should be able to use it as hand sanitizer, add some glycerine to keep it from drying the skin.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia Canada


One of my absolute favourite places to visit in all of Canada. Absolutely beautiful. I try to get out there for a couple weeks every few years. When I lived in Ontario I'd just drive out. Since I've lived out west (AB and now BC), I've flown to and drove from Halifax.

On point: Good to see that it's not a complete fiasco out on your coast. In my area out here on the west coast, I'm seeing the same thing... very little stupid panic buying. I am however outside of a major population area.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Went to the local grocery store that serves a large area about 10AM on a saturday to see if there was a panic, none, and few people there so I went in and bought some stuff to stock up. I live in Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia Canada and there was toilet paper on the shelves though the supply was ravaged a bit. The staff told me the shelves were cleaned of it last night when folks got off work and picked up their orders on fridays, people are buying extra so they go out less often is what I figure, me too. They stocked the shelves this morning thought the situation there this afternoon might be a bit chaotic. There is no hand sanitizer to be had, but I've got the ingredients to make over 2 gallons of WHO approved hand sanitizer using instructions from a youtube video.
> 
> I noticed that there was lots of -40 windshield washer which also has a bit of detergent and water in it, I'll bet that could be used as sanitizer in a jamb, straight out of the car if required! I'll have to see what the alcohol content would be, says it's good to -40 C so there should be lots of methyl alcohol in it, google time.


you can find Purell in Vitamin Shoppe and higher end type establishments..don't go to WalMarrt like everyone..you'll pay more but it'll be there.

panic and hoarding set in when people feel a loss of control..who do you think would make them feel that way..out of control?

we have a toddler president and if you put choices drawn in big blocks, my dog would have made better.


https://twitter.com/groundhogclub

Punxsutawney Phil where are you when we need you?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2020)

spek9 said:


> One of my absolute favourite places to visit in all of Canada. Absolutely beautiful. I try to get out there for a couple weeks every few years. When I lived in Ontario I'd just drive out. Since I've lived out west (AB and now BC), I've flown to and drove from Halifax.
> 
> On point: Good to see that it's not a complete fiasco out on your coast. In my area out here on the west coast, I'm seeing the same thing... very little stupid panic buying. I am however outside of a major population area.





spek9 said:


> One of my absolute favourite places to visit in all of Canada. Absolutely beautiful. I try to get out there for a couple weeks every few years. When I lived in Ontario I'd just drive out. Since I've lived out west (AB and now BC), I've flown to and drove from Halifax.
> 
> On point: Good to see that it's not a complete fiasco out on your coast. In my area out here on the west coast, I'm seeing the same thing... very little stupid panic buying. I am however outside of a major population area.


that's because you have normal leadership who put it's people first.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the clit has retracted and in hiding..


Yeah, I miss Tyler too.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I don’t like the guy. I think he’s a clown and a worthless excuse for a president. I always thought a businessman as president would be a good thing. I just pictured The US picking a successful one. Silly me


now you know..but he's not really a business man- he's a charlatan who got a lot of people with feelings of being marginalized by their government to vote him..a people who don't think rule of law pertains to them..it's these same type of people we must have rule of law to protect us against for they are the ones who would work us to death for minimal wages and no benefits because:

rkymtnman said:
just b/c somebody can't afford something also doesnt' mean they deserve something. that's where you Bernouts fail.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> Facts...........are fluid.
> You kids sure like to jump to conclusions and then run your mouths endlessly.
> Rabble,Rabble,Rabble..........lolz.
> Anyone not mindlessly spewing the same racist rhetoric is considered a trump supporter.........then called a racist.
> The facts have absolutely nothing to do with your feelings and you all feel salty as Fuck and just don't know how to cope.





taint said:


> I guess you managing to call me dumb instead of racist is a step in the right direction...........kudos.





taint said:


> My dumbass quoted the wrong post.......must have been my inherent racism.


What in the straw man sling blade fuck all is this?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> What in the straw man sling blade fuck all is this?


Yes


----------



## taint (Mar 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> What in the straw man sling blade fuck all is this?


Why such a vitriolic reaction to a mildly dissenting opinion..........lolz.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Yes


You've done really well here.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> Why such a vitriolic reaction to a mildly dissenting opinion..........lolz.


State your opinions openly rather than pretending that you are stating facts, Trump-cuck.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

Because it differed from his.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2020)

you know, it's really hard to have a press conference when you really don't have a vocabulary. really.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> What in the straw man sling blade fuck all is this?





Wattzzup said:


> Because it differed from his.





taint said:


> Why such a vitriolic reaction to a mildly dissenting opinion..........lolz.


men..men..c'mon..enemy is in the OA and on the teevee right this very moment..

he keeps wearing the caps..i think he had more scalp surgery his eyes seem way more slanted under the brim without hair.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you know, it's really hard to have a press conference when you really don't have a vocabulary. really.


Don’t they write everything for him? All he has to do is read. They make it as simple as possible for him

His vocabulary includes “pussy” so he technically has one.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> Why such a vitriolic reaction to a mildly dissenting opinion..........lolz.


You seem confused and desperate to imply "vitriol" where there is none.

I'm just trying to decipher your posts...which are really nothing more than feeble attempts to be less than facetious with snide remarks and ambiguous swipes across the brow.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> just b/c somebody can't afford something also doesnt' mean they deserve something. that's where you Bernouts fail.


who are you blaming now for your un or underemployment? do you really think free college would help your life plan at this moment? i'm 50 and i've never been fired from a job, ever. can you say the same?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

*New Rule: Port Reform | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Don’t they write everything for him? All he has to do is read. They make it as simple as possible for him
> 
> His vocabulary includes “pussy” so he technically has one.


he's the toddler president..how much do you think he can read? he likes pussy and like a toddler he grabs onto them without asking- Mary Ann Trump was one reaaaaaaaaaal collllllllld bitch.

baby donald never had a chance with a mom like that.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> who are you blaming now for your un or underemployment? do you really think free college would help your life plan at this moment? i'm 50 and i've never been fired from a job, ever. can you say the same?


thanks for the quote.


----------



## Hands On (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> thanks for the quote.


any time.
thanks for making me realize i'll be funding your twilight years.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2020)

Hands On said:


> View attachment 4504174
> View attachment 4504175


Wow, when you build a grow you don't cut corners.





Oh wait, nvrmnd.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2020)

what i'm wondering is is how Pence believes in science all of a sudden..all of them..science bad..remember? why do you need tests?

put your faith in God..time for the 'laying of hands'.



you don't need any tests- just God's test


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Are you saying Trump and his minions are lower life forms?


If he's not, I most heartily am


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2020)

let's see how closely Outbreak the Movie (1991) Trailer comes to our current..then there's Contagion Trailer (2011):











this shit's pretty close..pause the map on Outbreak it looks like the exact same cities hit as now..


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 14, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m around a lot of racist people all the time. It’s kind of funny because they all say the same dumb shit over and over. It’s like they only learned to hate and only learned a few lines of the hate message.


You have too learn to do it right.
Example.
A Pole & a Jew & an Irishman walk into a bar, and all order drinks.
The bartender brings them they're drinks and places them down on the bar & walks away.
All of a sudden a swarm of flies attack they're mugs of beer and start to drink, and the Pole say's fuck it, I'm drinking it anyway & proceeds to down his mug of beer.
The Jew say's to the bartender, oy vey, this is not Kosher & I want my money back.
The Irishman, being pragmatic & thoughtful, simply grabbed the fly by it's wings and demanded......
Spit it back, ye bastard
Ha ha ha, yes?
More good one's here









Jokes – Your Daily Dose of Really Funny Jokes | Laugh Factory


This is the finest jokes collection in the world! Come laugh at the most updated database of jokes on the planet. Laugh at a huge collection of jokes submitted by people and our great comedians. Submit a joke yourself and share your humor with others




www.laughfactory.com


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2020)

trump is both a Racist and a joke


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> let's see how closely Outbreak the Movie (1991) Trailer comes to our current..then there's Contagion Trailer (2011):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the part in Contagion where they say move the President underground.
Trump should be underground, like 6 feet.
The World would be a better place.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the clit has retracted and in hiding..


That must suck & I can relate
My balls are retracting in fear also, but what the fuck, they were useless anymore anyway, like ur clit probably.
(hey schuylaar, luv u babe  )


----------



## topcat (Mar 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> men..men..c'mon..enemy is in the OA and on the teevee right this very moment..
> 
> he keeps wearing the caps..i think he had more scalp surgery his eyes seem way more slanted under the brim without hair.


The caps hide the horns and sulfur (brimstone) stings his eyes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

spek9 said:


> One of my absolute favourite places to visit in all of Canada. Absolutely beautiful. I try to get out there for a couple weeks every few years. When I lived in Ontario I'd just drive out. Since I've lived out west (AB and now BC), I've flown to and drove from Halifax.
> 
> On point: Good to see that it's not a complete fiasco out on your coast. In my area out here on the west coast, I'm seeing the same thing... very little stupid panic buying. I am however outside of a major population area.


From my youtube channel, my hometown, a flight around a local park, testing props


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

*'America's not safe' - Leading coronavirus expert on Donald Trump's response to Covid-19*





Professor Lawrence Gostin, world expert on how governments respond to pandemics, on President Trump's "pointless" travel ban and why America isn't ready for the coronavirus.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2020)

Costco today......


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

Pretty empty parking lot
Lol


----------



## spek9 (Mar 14, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Pretty empty parking lot
> Lol


Looks like half of the people parked on the side of the road. Probably to avoid the chaos of trying to escape the parking lot.

I'm glad that I've always planned ahead. Having lived sustainably for a long time, I'm always in a good position when this kind of nonsense happens.

I kind of get homicidal sensations when I'm out shopping when it's crazy busy, so I'm glad I don't have to do it LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

Looks like a 2 or 3 month paid vacation folks... Call it Trump time, most will have a couple of months of it and the government dole too, talk about socialism!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*We have between 50,000 and half a million cases right now... in the United States: Johns Hopkins*





The impact of the coronavirus is continuing to escalate, and Johns Hopkins University Professor of Public Health Dr. Marty Makary says, "I think we have between 50,000 and half a million cases right now walking around in the United States".


----------



## 1212ham (Mar 14, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Pretty empty parking lot
> Lol


Every village has one....


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

Wasn’t the point that it was busy? The parking lot is like 30% capacity. Maybe they were just opening lol


----------



## 1212ham (Mar 14, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Looks like half of the people parked on the side of the road. Probably to avoid the chaos of trying to escape the parking lot.
> 
> I'm glad that I've always planned ahead. Having lived sustainably for a long time, I'm always in a good position when this kind of nonsense happens.
> 
> I kind of get homicidal sensations when I'm out shopping when it's crazy busy, so I'm glad I don't have to do it LOL


The situation was out of control. Police shut down the road to clear the traffic jam and allow people to leave the store.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 14, 2020)

Oh I see the huge police presence now lmao

Must have missed it at first glance


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Costco today......
> View attachment 4504235


luckily for me, i saved the master key that opened the Tork toilet dispensers at most rest areas and convenience stores. who knew it would come in handy 20 years later. lol


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2020)

Amazon is your friend.....found this on my front porch today, thank you Mr. Bezos...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Oh I see the huge police presence now lmao
> 
> Must have missed it at first glance


You’re pretty bad at this


----------



## 1212ham (Mar 14, 2020)

The travel ban from Europe is like patching a 2" hole in the side of your ship when there's a 16 foot hole in the other side.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 14, 2020)

1212ham said:


> The travel ban from Europe is like patching a 2" hole in the side of your ship when there's a 16 foot hole in the other side.


Way I see it, is he wanted to be able to claim he's taken action. Doesn't matter if that action is futile and would cause unspeakable problems and grief and without any plan whatsoever.

His supporters will say "LOOK WHAT TRUMP DID!!! OBAMA NEVER DID THAT!"


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## 1212ham (Mar 14, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Way I see it, is he wanted to be able to claim he's taken action.


And shift blame to Europe....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

Looks like a lot of folks are gonna be in for a spell of enforced socialism, the horror. I'd say anybody testing positive will be on the government dole for a month or two, stay home to get paid. Trump time, in the springtime, buy what you need now, other than groceries and drugs, because only drugstores and grocery stores will be open in many areas of America soon, Trump time is party time...


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That must suck & I can relate
> My balls are retracting in fear also, but what the fuck, they were useless anymore anyway, like ur clit probably.
> (hey schuylaar, luv u babe  )


no, no my clit still works well thank you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4504293


Simple, lock all people up from 20 to 30 years old in FEMA camps, truck in lots of beer and pot to keep them there. Infact come summer you'll have trouble removing some of them! Trump Camps, for doing Trump Time, on the Trump Dole, waiting out the Trump Virus, socialism run amuck! The horror. Maybe bands could be quarantined with them for entertainment, a summerlong woodstock for the new millenium. A group called the infected will be popular there...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 14, 2020)

'Coronavirus can only survive in cold temperatures': Top cruise line allegedly lies to sell tickets


A Norwegian Cruise Line employee is alleging the business was so desperate to counteract the devastating effects of the coronavirus to its bottom line that some managers asked sales staff members to lie to customers. "These discussions take place every...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Edit: -40 C windshield washer fluid is around 60% methyl Alcohol and you should be able to use it as hand sanitizer, add some glycerine to keep it from drying the skin.


Wood alcohol easily absorbs thru your skin and can carry other things with it so you don't want to be using unless it's an emergency. RV anti-freeze uses ethyl alcohol so would be safer tho it can also carry things into you bloodstream as well.

Good old Ivory soap and hot water is what I use and most medical authorities say that's all you really need.

10 new cases of Covid-19 here in Alberta so says the 6 o'clock news out of Edmonton where there are a dozen. Rest in Calgary. None way up north here where it was -27C last night and -16 now at 6 pm. Freeze that SOB like we do with fleas. No fleas on our pets ever here. Still get mites tho.  lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

This will have the biggest impact of all, all those people home watching TV and the only thing on is the news about Donald fucking up the Pandemic response which they will see with their own eyes, hear with their own ears and experience in their own lives. No sports, no late night comedy, no favorite shows for many. Only news and it will be bad, many Americans will be either unemployed, on lock down, in quarantine, or in isolation at home with in a month.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*America loses 'comfort food' as daytime talk shows and late-night comics suspend production over coronavirus*








America loses 'comfort food' as daytime talk shows and late-night comics suspend production over coronavirus | CNN Business


Television is a lifeline as Americans hunker down to stop the spread of the coronavirus.




www.cnn.com





New York (CNN Business)Television is a lifeline as Americans hunker down to stop the spread of the coronavirus.
But many of the country's favorite daytime and late-night shows are temporarily stopping production.
The suspensions are across networks and across the board, from "The Late Show with Stephen Colbert" to "The Wendy Williams Show" to "Watch What Happens Live with Andy Cohen." And they're generally in effect for at least a couple of weeks.
This will come as bad news to viewers who look to comedians and talk show hosts for a respite from the real world.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Wood alcohol easily absorbs thru your skin and can carry other things with it so you don't want to be using unless it's an emergency. RV anti-freeze uses ethyl alcohol so would be safer tho it can also carry things into you bloodstream as well.
> 
> Good old Ivory soap and hot water is what I use and most medical authorities say that's all you really need.
> 
> 10 new cases of Covid-19 here in Alberta so says the 6 o'clock news out of Edmonton where there are a dozen. Rest in Calgary. None way up north here where it was -27C last night and -16 now at 6 pm. Freeze that SOB like we do with fleas. No fleas on our pets ever here. Still get mites tho.  lol


Emergency use only, people only need hand sanitizer if they are out and about, most will be at home and soap and water work best by far. If you need sanitizing in a jamb, press the windshield washer button! Windshield washer fluid would not be my first choice, I've got the ingredients for the WHO formula, but don't need much cause I'm retired and will be staying out of the line of fire, as much as I can. Hand cleaner if you're out and about, soap and water at home, and I figure that's where most people will be, at home.


----------



## 1212ham (Mar 14, 2020)

Here's a good link....



Is Soap or Hand Sanitizer Best for Stopping Coronavirus?


https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/coronavirus/is-soap-or-hand-sanitizer-best-for-stopping-coronavirus/ar-BB11c4O5


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Amazon is your friend.....found this on my front porch today, thank you Mr. Bezos...
> View attachment 4504270


Just checked Amazon.
All sold out.
It truly is the end of the World as we knew it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

1212ham said:


> Is Soap or Hand Sanitizer Best for Stopping Coronavirus?


Soap, attacks the lipid(fat) coating of the virus and melts it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 14, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Wood alcohol easily absorbs thru your skin and can carry other things with it so you don't want to be using unless it's an emergency. RV anti-freeze uses ethyl alcohol so would be safer tho it can also carry things into you bloodstream as well.
> 
> Good old Ivory soap and hot water is what I use and most medical authorities say that's all you really need.
> 
> 10 new cases of Covid-19 here in Alberta so says the 6 o'clock news out of Edmonton where there are a dozen. Rest in Calgary. None way up north here where it was -27C last night and -16 now at 6 pm. Freeze that SOB like we do with fleas. No fleas on our pets ever here. Still get mites tho.  lol


Well, when those infected outsiders do show up. and they will, here's a demo of how to protect yourself


----------



## 1212ham (Mar 14, 2020)

I'll just blind them with a grow light.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just checked Amazon.
> All sold out.
> It truly is the end of the World as we knew it.


We make lots of bumwad in Canada and they will just add shifts at the factories, same with hand sanitizer, when the hoarders have got enough they won't be back to the stores for while.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 14, 2020)

Steve Colbert & Seth Meyers & Jimmy Fallon have canceled their shows for at least a week.









Late-Night Talk Shows Cancel Tapings Amid Coronavirus Pandemic


Three late-night talk shows have called off a week of tapings amid the ongoing coronavirus pandemic, TheWrap has learned.Production on CBS’s “The Late Show With Stephen Colbert” and both “The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon” and “Late Night With Seth Meyers” at NBC will be suspended next week...




www.yahoo.com





What the fuck are we gonna do now?

Now I'm getting really pissed off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Steve Colbert & Seth Meyers & Jimmy Fallon have canceled their shows for at least a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They found it hard to do shows with just their writers and staff, they need the energy of a crowd to make the magic happen in their present formats. They will change format a bit so the audience is less important, hard to do stand up to a dead room, ya need feedback, the louder the better, it's the same for many sports. TV sports might be able to electronically insert a crowd though, Trump will be keenly interested in that deep fake technology, creating cheering crowds from empty seats in arenas, the miracle of modern technology.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Steve Colbert & Seth Meyers & Jimmy Fallon have canceled their shows for at least a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't watch the other guys but Colbert was on without an audience and the show was pretty funny. I never used to watch Carson as Ed McMan drove me crazy and Colbert's band dude is much the same. Talented as hell but the constant asides coming from him turn me right off.

I never miss the Daily Show! Trevor Noah is no Jon Stewart but I really like his style. Dude does killer stand-up too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> I don't watch the other guys but Colbert was on without an audience and the show was pretty funny. I never used to watch Carson as Ed McMan drove me crazy and Colbert's band dude is much the same. Talented as hell but the constant asides coming from him turn me right off.
> 
> I never miss the Daily Show! Trevor Noah is no Jon Stewart but I really like his style. Dude does killer stand-up too.


I guess we'll just have to depend on Donald for comic relief, he says he's a wit, but thus far we've seen but half of it...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> I don't watch the other guys but Colbert was on without an audience and the show was pretty funny. I never used to watch Carson as Ed McMan drove me crazy and Colbert's band dude is much the same. Talented as hell but the constant asides coming from him turn me right off.
> 
> I never miss the Daily Show! Trevor Noah is no Jon Stewart but I really like his style. Dude does killer stand-up too.


This pandemic will change many things permanently. Many schools will remain distance learning. Nothing involving large crowds will be the same. Many jobs will be lost and not return. People haven't seen the full impact of this. This will change the country for a long long time. People who think this will be over in 2 weeks will be sorely mistaken...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> This pandemic will change many things permanently. Many schools will remain distance learning. Nothing involving large crowds will be the same. Many jobs will be lost and not return. People haven't seen the full impact of this. This will change the country for a long long time. People who think this will be over in 2 weeks will be sorely mistaken...


Hopefully it will change American politics, it would be interesting to see the GOP reaction if Donald's poll numbers went down to his super hardcare base of 35%, those that can't be peeled off no matter what.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 14, 2020)

Whistleblower doctors say coronavirus reinfection even deadlier


Chinese doctors sounding the alarm on the coronavirus say the illness could be even deadlier for patients who catch it again, according to a report. The whistleblowing physicians working to fight t…




nypost.com


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> This pandemic will change many things permanently. Many schools will remain distance learning. Nothing involving large crowds will be the same. Many jobs will be lost and not return. People haven't seen the full impact of this. This will change the country for a long long time. People who think this will be over in 2 weeks will be sorely mistaken...


Totally agree. The financial hit will be the worst part of this virus. Just like the most harms caused by pot is the prohibition of same.


----------



## taint (Mar 14, 2020)

Banner day here what with everybody"stocking up just in case".
Seeing a definite personality type doing this which makes me wonder about myself.
You fellas ever wonder about yourselves?


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> Banner day here what with everybody"stocking up just in case".
> Seeing a definite personality type doing this which makes me wonder about myself.
> You fellas ever wonder about yourselves?


Who doesn't? I'm pretty comfortable in my skin. Well educated and well read. No concerns at all about this 'crisis'. We bought a couple extra packs of TP this week but just because the wife and he daughter use so much we didn't want to run short should the sheeple run amok but no signs of that here.

We have a huge chest freezer full of all sorts of food and a few pounds of pot. Deer and moose wander through my property fairly often and I got the gear to take one if I need it and a neighbour with all the gear to do it up right. George's family has shared in all hunts and raising of animals for 100+ years since their people settled here in 1910 or so. Really religious but not pushy about it.

I truly have few fucks to give about Covid and if I did contract it I'm pretty sure I'd get through it no problem. I'm 65 but have a great immune system and don't recall having a serious cold/flu in the last 20 years. Since moving to northern Alberta in '01 from the Vancouver area haven't even had the chronic bronchitis that plagued both my wife and myself twice a year back there. So f'n wet and humid there compared to here. 23% RH in the house right now. 38% in the grow room according to my remote monitor. Clean, dry air is good for us!

Wife just left to score me some more Ukranian vodka in town. Love that woman!


----------



## taint (Mar 14, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Who doesn't? I'm pretty comfortable in my skin. Well educated and well read. No concerns at all about this 'crisis'. We bought a couple extra packs of TP this week but just because the wife and he daughter use so much we didn't want to run short should the sheeple run amok but no signs of that here.
> 
> We have a huge chest freezer full of all sorts of food and a few pounds of pot. Deer and moose wander through my property fairly often and I got the gear to take one if I need it and a neighbour with all the gear to do it up right. George's family has shared in all hunts and raising of animals for 100+ years since their people settled here in 1910 or so. Really religious but not pushy about it.
> 
> ...


Good dealio sounds similar to where we live.
Zero worries about the virus which is in stark contrast to the chicken littling clucking off everywhere.
Clean air is the best by far,have a great night.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> Good dealio sounds similar to where we live.
> Zero worries about the virus which is in stark contrast to the chicken littling clucking off everywhere.
> Clean air is the best by far,have a great night.


If 200 million Americans get this illness and if the mortality rate is 5% because the hospitals are overwhelmed that's 10 million corpses in a span of a few months. This doesn't count the accident victims and others with medical emergencies that will die without hospitalisation, people like cancer patients. They estimate 10 to 15% of patients will need to be hospitalized with a rapid 70% of people infected and many will need ICU support, no medical system can withstand that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

Donald was worried about his numbers going up, I guess he never heard about exponential growth! What do you think his numbers will be like in november? Neither Vlad nor Jesus can save Donald now, no other president in the history of the republic fucked things up so badly and so fucking obviously. He managed to fuck every single fucking American, though many fucked themselves by voting for the moron. This guy will kill more Americans than all of America's wars combined since its founding in the span of three months, fuck what's next, nuking your poor asses? Many voted for suicide when they voted for Trump.


----------



## taint (Mar 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald was worried about his numbers going up, I guess he never heard about exponential growth! What do you think his numbers will be like in november? Neither Vlad nor Jesus can save Donald now, no other president in the history of the republic fucked things up so badly and so fucking obviously. He managed to fuck every single fucking American, though many fucked themselves by voting for the moron. This guy will kill more Americans than all of America's wars combined since its founding in the span of three months, fuck what's next, nuking your poor asses? Many voted for suicide when they voted for Trump.


That being the case you can finally relax in the knowledge he won't get another term.
Course that means Biden is in and he is fucked.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2020)

The economy is doomed to recession if the country stops working and takes the next 30 days off,” Chris Rupkey, chief economist at MUFG Union Bank, wrote in a research note this week. 








Virus-related shutdowns bringing US economy to grinding halt


AUSTIN, Texas (AP) — It took 15 minutes for the coronavirus to wreck Shelley Hutchings’ carefully calculated financial plans...




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> That being the case you can finally relax in the knowledge he won't get another term.
> Course that means Biden is in and he is fucked.


You'll relax more than me, hopefully things won't come apart at the seams in America, we've been testing in Canada all along, Trudeau is in self isolation and his wife has it from a trip to London.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2020)

By the time Donald is done with Uncle Sam's asshole he'll be down on all fours bleeding from the asshole and infected with syphilis, gonorrhea and AIDS. Broken hearts and a broken nation, with an economy on the skids, incompetent government by an unfit president will do that, in just 3 very long years of daily scandals. The latest scandal involves the possible death of millions of Americans, a national emergency to avoid a medical catastrophe and a testing fiasco that crippled the response. The economy is or will be in a shambles, 401Ks and retirement incomes are screwed as is the market.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald was worried about his numbers going up, I guess he never heard about exponential growth! What do you think his numbers will be like in november? Neither Vlad nor Jesus can save Donald now, no other president in the history of the republic fucked things up so badly and so fucking obviously. He managed to fuck every single fucking American, though many fucked themselves by voting for the moron. This guy will kill more Americans than all of America's wars combined since its founding in the span of three months, fuck what's next, nuking your poor asses? Many voted for suicide when they voted for Trump.


And it's still going to be touch and go come November. Never underestimate the power of huge crowds of stupid people to skew the logic of the educated!

Who knew in 2016 that we'd end up with this asshole. Totally blew me away and it's been a horror show ever since and I'm Canadian for fug sake!

The new NAFTA deal just got signed and now we're doubly screwed. Triply screwed when you think about it. I'm in Alberta where out land-locked oi lis only sold to the US for about a third of world prices but without pipelines we're fucked. Now prices just tanked again plus Covid came along and we have a new hard right conservative gov't that is dragging us back to the 50s while giving billions to the failing oil companies. I'm a left leaning but conservative type of voter who is appalled by what is happening here now. Totally freaked out about what Trump is spewing and can't understand how he exists. 

Vote that bitch out in November people or the whole world is fucked!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 14, 2020)

Trump Has Sabotaged America’s Coronavirus Response


As it improvises its way through a public health crisis, the United States has never been less prepared for a pandemic.




foreignpolicy.com





I came across this article about a month and a half ago. In light of the last day or two with trump trying to blame obama for the the bungled response i figured this article is worth sharing with your friends and family, especially the trumpkins in our families.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By the time Donald is done with Uncle Sam's asshole he'll be down on all fours bleeding from the asshole and infected with syphilis, gonorrhea and AIDS. Broken hearts and a broken nation, with an economy on the skids, incompetent government by an unfit president will do that, in just 3 very long years of daily scandals. The latest scandal involves the possible death of millions of Americans, a national emergency to avoid a medical catastrophe and a testing fiasco that crippled the response. The economy is or will be in a shambles, 401Ks and retirement incomes are screwed as is the market.


dude,

Have your wife of SO edit your stuff so that you don't come off as a complete whatever. Damn, that's some graphic shit.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 14, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Trump Has Sabotaged America’s Coronavirus Response
> 
> 
> As it improvises its way through a public health crisis, the United States has never been less prepared for a pandemic.
> ...


I'm Canadian but have seriously deluded Trumpkins in my family. Cousins that their dad moved from Canada in the 60s to Oregon and they are totally deluded. My 92 yo mom makes a point of warning everybody not to start talking about politics with any of them or the family gathering is f'ed bad.

What is with these types? They are well educated and very rich but can't seem to see his shortcomings at all. Say one negative thing about US politics and they throw up the wall big time! Even when talking about how the republicunts refused to pass anything that Obama put up that would have benefitted their own electorate just because Obama put it forth. Screwing their own people.

The Repubs are so corrupt that if Trump gets in again the US will be no better than the Nazis were in their early days under Hitler. Shake and bake Mexicans anyone? !

The lack of understanding about climate, immigration and health care are just the tips of the ignorance that prevails in the hard right. Ignorance can be cured with education but stupidity is forever! Trump is truly stupid as most of his base is.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2020)

taint said:


> That being the case you can finally relax in the knowledge he won't get another term.
> Course that means Biden is in and he is fucked.


pipe down you dumbshit racist


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 15, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> pipe down you dumbshit racist


Uncle Buck I often wonder where your head is at. Not unlike my mom's brother Uncle Jim who, like his sons, was/is a totally off the wall hard right republican. A very educated man that was an engineer on the building of the Grand Coulee dam and many dams all over the world after.

I grok that you are no Trump fan but your lividly ignorant responses belies your barely hidden intelligence.

I'm a hard man when it comes to the ignorance perpetuated on the main stream news and watch very little of the hysteria. BBS World news and the PBS News Hour are my main sources. I watch The Daily Show and Colbert for the humourous explanations of what's gone on for the day. Very left leaning tho but I take that into consideration while I watch and adjust my bias accordingly.

I personally believe that you are much deeper than the ignorant persona you display and would really like to see the real Uncle Buck one of these days.

I would love to be shocked to my core when the brilliance of Uncle Buck is unleashed upon the world but if your 'I am what I am and it's all that I am' is all that you are truly 'am' is it then our world won't shut down any worse than it already is.

Rock us Uncle B!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

*Rhodes: Obama Left Trump A 'Global Health Infrastructure' | MSNBC*





Fmr. Deputy National Security Adviser Ben Rhodes responds to President Donald Trump's statement that he doesn't "take responsibility at all. Because we were given a set of circumstances, and we were given rules, regulations and specifications from a different time," saying that fmr. President Barack Obama left President Trump a "global health infrastructure" to manage global health threats, shut down by the current administration


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

*The CORONAVIRUS Lament - A Randy Rainbow Song Parody*


----------



## hillbill (Mar 15, 2020)

Total fuck up going on at airports with American returning from banned areas. Waiting in extremely close contact for several hours. 
trump’s total weakness is gonna get a lot of people killed.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 15, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> I'm Canadian but have seriously deluded Trumpkins in my family. Cousins that their dad moved from Canada in the 60s to Oregon and they are totally deluded. My 92 yo mom makes a point of warning everybody not to start talking about politics with any of them or the family gathering is f'ed bad.
> 
> What is with these types? They are well educated and very rich but can't seem to see his shortcomings at all. Say one negative thing about US politics and they throw up the wall big time! Even when talking about how the republicunts refused to pass anything that Obama put up that would have benefitted their own electorate just because Obama put it forth. Screwing their own people.
> 
> ...


It is what a decade plus of hard core psychological programming will do.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 15, 2020)

trump intentionally and spitefully destroyed our ability to quickly respond to a pandemic. 

Thanks trumpies.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 15, 2020)

Had time for golf and fundraiser


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Costco today......
> View attachment 4504235


everyone delivers now why would you stand in line?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Went to the local grocery store that serves a large area about 10AM on a saturday to see if there was a panic, none, and few people there so I went in and bought some stuff to stock up. I live in Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia Canada and there was toilet paper on the shelves though the supply was ravaged a bit. The staff told me the shelves were cleaned of it last night when folks got off work and picked up their orders on fridays, people are buying extra so they go out less often is what I figure, me too. They stocked the shelves this morning thought the situation there this afternoon might be a bit chaotic. There is no hand sanitizer to be had, but I've got the ingredients to make over 2 gallons of WHO approved hand sanitizer using instructions from a youtube video.
> 
> I noticed that there was lots of -40 windshield washer which also has a bit of detergent and water in it, I'll bet that could be used as sanitizer in a jamb, straight out of the car if required! I'll have to see what the alcohol content would be, says it's good to -40 C so there should be lots of methyl alcohol in it, google time.
> 
> Edit: -40 C windshield washer fluid is around 60% methyl Alcohol and you should be able to use it as hand sanitizer, add some glycerine to keep it from drying the skin.


there's a ton of stuff you can use Purell empty but Listerine right next to is fully stocked..this is not a gastro thing so I'm still not understanding the need for toilet paper.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Had time for golf and fundraiser


MAGA!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Oh I see the huge police presence now lmao
> 
> Must have missed it at first glance


Police are 1/2 mile a way directing traffic.








The scene at Costco as shoppers prep for coronavirus


The line for bottled water, toilet paper, and paper towels — with strict limits per...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2020)

Hands On said:


> View attachment 4504174
> View attachment 4504175


lullerwhatever..there's plenty right behind it untouched..Trumpers* They're so stupid..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Police are 1/2 mile a way directing traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schuylaar has badges..she gets in everywhere and goes through the secret door with police escort now


----------



## topcat (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Uncle Buck I often wonder where your head is at. Not unlike my mom's brother Uncle Jim who, like his sons, was/is a totally off the wall hard right republican. A very educated man that was an engineer on the building of the Grand Coulee dam and many dams all over the world after.
> 
> I grok that you are no Trump fan but your lividly ignorant responses belies your barely hidden intelligence.
> 
> ...


trump is a piece of shit

His supporters are worse


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 15, 2020)

We're getting ready to start grading the camp road and spent most of yesterday clearing shit. We have an elderly neighbor on a fixed income living at the mouth of the road and Mr Tang checks in on her every few days. Local stores sold out of toilet paper and paper towels days ago and she had run out.
We're fortunate to also have Jayco camper for guests/travel that I stocked at the end of summer so he raided that and took the toilet paper, paper towels, and soap over to her.
I'm not to concerned right now. Between camp, home, and the shop we're well stocked but I do fear for those on fixed incomes, living alone.

Right now people are in panic and having an imbecile for a leader that couldn't tell the truth if his life depended on is just making it worse.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Looks like half of the people parked on the side of the road. Probably to avoid the chaos of trying to escape the parking lot.
> 
> I'm glad that I've always planned ahead. Having lived sustainably for a long time, I'm always in a good position when this kind of nonsense happens.
> 
> ...





yes, I oft want to put them out of their low IQ misery..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> trump is a piece of shit
> 
> His supporters are worse


they're the hoarders..'i got mine..'

CDC joke..so I brought one swab on Monday and I told the guy who's checking it in that it was COVID19 and are you going to wear gloves? 'meh' and shrugged by Thursday bringing in batches same dude had protective gear..I was going to say something then again..'meh' <shrug>.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 15, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Looks like half of the people parked on the side of the road. Probably to avoid the chaos of trying to escape the parking lot.
> 
> I'm glad that I've always planned ahead. Having lived sustainably for a long time, I'm always in a good position when this kind of nonsense happens.
> 
> *I kind of get homicidal sensations when I'm out shopping when it's crazy busy, so I'm glad I don't have to do it *LOL


I'd rather be beaten with bat


----------



## spek9 (Mar 15, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'd rather be beaten with bat


Yep. Or shot, then pissed, spit and coughed on by someone with corona virus 

...wait a minute... that's a likelihood if I went out shopping in these days anyways when people see me with something the shelves are out of, so it's a win-win for me to be at home!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2020)

In the cloud: How coughs and sneezes float farther than you think


Novel study uncovers the way coughs and sneezes stay airborne for long distances.




news.mit.edu


----------



## hillbill (Mar 15, 2020)

I would “like” that but it’s too scary and way too disgusting!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> dude,
> 
> Have your wife of SO edit your stuff so that you don't come off as a complete whatever. Damn, that's some graphic shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Steve Colbert & Seth Meyers & Jimmy Fallon have canceled their shows for at least a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4505117


I'll be driving past my local st patricks day hot spot tuesday morning, they usually open early at 9 am for this and people are lined up to get in. There's another bigger joint about 15 miles away that opens at 7 am for it.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> everyone delivers now why would you stand in line?


Costco doesn't deliver....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I'll be driving past my local st patricks day hot spot tuesday morning, they usually open early at 9 am for this and people are lined up to get in. There's another bigger joint about 15 miles away that opens at 7 am for it.


Those who seek to become blind drunk have few health concerns, even if liquor is kill'n em, virus what virus, party time!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4505113


Just pointing out that graphically describing male rape is not necessary to make a point. Asking if it's too much to ask that you refrain?


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 15, 2020)

Here we go, 3 cases confirmed in Nova Scotia today, 2 in Halifax and one in the Annapolis Valley. No toilet paper, ibuprofen or tylenol on the shelves. All stocked up on, flour, yeast, rice, pasta, frozen fruit and veggies, and I always have a freezer full of chicken, turkey, and fish.

Work is cancelled for the next 3 weeks, thank fuck my salary and protected by my union contract. Da wife will be working from home as of next week sometime. Oh well, the dog will be happy for all the extra walks!!!

Been in trim prison all day yesterday, so lots of meds to keep from going shack wacky.

Good luck everyone, stay safe!!!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 15, 2020)

Unions have been nearly choked out of existence in US by Republicans since 1980


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Just pointing out that graphically describing male rape is not necessary to make a point. Asking if it's too much to ask that you refrain?


Ok foggy I'll tone it down and leave the graphics to the cartoons, some are graphic enough. Sometimes I get disgusted with the news and it comes out. 

More than the American government screwed this up, Europe is in shit and the UK in particular. All I can say about my own government's response is that the doctors and experts have not been complaining because they are in charge and hopefully doing the right things. America will suffer for the failings of Donald and you're in the middle of it, I hope they can arrest this so resources can be sent to hard hit areas. Paying people and ordering them to stay home etc is the only way to avoid massive loss of life.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ok foggy I'll tone it down and leave the graphics to the cartoons, some are graphic enough. Sometimes I get disgusted with the news and it comes out.
> 
> More than the American government screwed this up, Europe is in shit and the UK in particular. All I can say about my own government's response is that the doctors and experts have not been complaining because they are in charge and hopefully doing the right things. America will suffer for the failings of Donald and you're in the middle of it, I hope they can arrest this so resources can be sent to hard hit areas. Paying people and ordering them to stay home etc is the only way to avoid massive loss of life.


Not the graphics, the graphic language is what I was talking about. You aren't stupid. I don't treat you that way so don't play me as one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Not the graphics, the graphic language is what I was talking about. You aren't stupid. I don't treat you that way so don't play me as one.


Foggy I use different styles of writing here and realise that some of the language is salty, some here find it entertaining and it's not intended to demean you or anybody else here (with notable exceptions), humor for the most part, though I do get disgusted and it shows. Everybody can use feedback Foggy and I'll keep that particular "style" down to a minimum. It's both put on and part of who I am too, I worked with tradesmen for many years and I'm one too. Did the meditation stuff too, where everybody spoke calmly and mindfully and I still do for the most part, but I can joke in the locker room too.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Foggy I use different styles of writing here and realise that some of the language is salty, some here find it entertaining and it's not intended to demean you or anybody else here (with notable exceptions), humor for the most part, though I do get disgusted and it shows. Everybody can use feedback Foggy and I'll keep that particular "style" down to a minimum. It's both put on and part of who I am too, I worked with tradesmen for many years and I'm one too. Did the meditation stuff too, where everybody spoke calmly and mindfully and I still do for the most part, but I can joke in the locker room too.


Just saying, that graphic description of male rape wasn't necessary to your point and asking if you can possibly tone it down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Just saying, that graphic description of male rape wasn't necessary to your point and asking if you can possibly tone it down.


Will do


----------



## taint (Mar 15, 2020)

That is very sweet of you fellas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

taint said:


> That is very sweet of you fellas.


It's how civilized folks behave taint, but you being a Trumper and all...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2020)

The States of Ohio & Illinois have just announced the mandatory closing of ALL they're restaurants & bars
Read this shit 





__





Live updates: American life is shutting down due to coronavirus; dire China numbers hint at worse to come






www.msn.com





Isn't it fabulous to exist in an Historical time?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 15, 2020)

BurtMaklin said:


> Here we go, 3 cases confirmed in Nova Scotia today, 2 in Halifax and one in the Annapolis Valley. No toilet paper, ibuprofen or tylenol on the shelves. All stocked up on, flour, yeast, rice, pasta, frozen fruit and veggies, and I always have a freezer full of chicken, turkey, and fish.
> 
> Work is cancelled for the next 3 weeks, thank fuck my salary and protected by my union contract. Da wife will be working from home as of next week sometime. Oh well, the dog will be happy for all the extra walks!!!
> 
> ...


You too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> The States of Ohio & Illinois have just announced the mandatory closing of ALL they're restaurants & bars
> Read this shit
> 
> 
> ...


There's an old Chinese curse, "May you live in interesting times", well the Chinese certainly have made the times interesting!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

BurtMaklin said:


> Here we go, 3 cases confirmed in Nova Scotia today, 2 in Halifax and one in the Annapolis Valley. No toilet paper, ibuprofen or tylenol on the shelves. All stocked up on, flour, yeast, rice, pasta, frozen fruit and veggies, and I always have a freezer full of chicken, turkey, and fish.
> 
> Work is cancelled for the next 3 weeks, thank fuck my salary and protected by my union contract. Da wife will be working from home as of next week sometime. Oh well, the dog will be happy for all the extra walks!!!
> 
> ...


I've been looking around for the 3 cases in Nova Scotia online, can't seem to find them, but they are most likely real. I guess it's in our back yard now Burt, lots of old people in NS. Gonna go up to the grocery store early tomorrow morning to stock up on extras, I and most folks are getting ready for a long spell at home and far fewer trips to the grocery store. If the experience of other places is anything to go by, you might not be allowed to go out except to buy essentials. I've already got most of what I need, extra cat food and canned milk etc.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 15, 2020)

*TRUMP'S CUSTOMS AND BORDER PROTECTION JUST CREATED HUNDREDS OF NEW COVID-19 SUPERSPREADERS*
109 Comments
/
March 15, 2020
/
Jim White
Cutoms and Border Protection completely botched the rollout of Trump's new "screening" of passengers returning from Europe. At least thirteen airports reported delays of 3-7 hours to clear Customs. During these delays, passengers were standing shoulder to shoulder, likely spreading a virus that can be very contagious even when the carrier shows no symptoms.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 15, 2020)

*Trump: ‘Strongly Considering Full Pardon’ for Michael Flynn*

*THIS IS WHAT’S ON HIS MIND?*
*Emma Tucker*
Updated Mar. 15, 2020 5:00PM ET / Published Mar. 15, 2020 2:11PM 





*Alex Wroblewski/Getty*
In the midst of the coronavirus crisis, President Trump took time on Sunday to tweet that he is considering a “full pardon” to former national security advisor Michael Flynn, who is currently trying to withdraw his guilty plea to lying to the FBI about his contacts with Russian officials. “So now it is reported that, after destroying his life & the life of his wonderful family (and many others also), the FBI, working in conjunction with the Justice Department, has ‘lost’ the records of General Michael Flynn,” the president tweeted. “How convenient. I am strongly considering a Full Pardon!” He did not elaborate on the reference to lost records, which appears to be unsubstantiated. Flynn, who served just 24 days as Trump’s national security advisor, pleaded guilty in 2017 but his sentencing was postponed indefinitely last month amid his request to change his plea.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

Have a look at these numbers from ncov2019.live
*The US appears to have a 6X greater death rate and 6x more serious cases than Canada* and we've been testing all along.

Canada, 1/10 US population
247 infected
1 dead
0 serious

USA
3,621 infected*
63 dead
60 serious

*Testing issues, true figure might be 6 times that and most likely more, if Canadian figures are accurate, the USA could also be further along the curve than us, they got it earlier than we did and it was undetected and silently spreading.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

From my reading on the coronavirus crisis I think more than social distancing might be required in America and Canada too. I think we need to flatten the curve as the experts say but use that time to create temporary treatment centers (ie abandoned malls and retail stores) and a crash wartime like program to build good enough standard ventilators (liberty ships) and the assemble other things and human resources required to deal with this scale of a problem. Have a mobile reserve that can go to overwhelmed areas with personnel and ventilators etc. To keep the curve below the current hospital capacity would mean lengthening it to years and a vaccine is probably a year away in a rush, which it will be. Sounds like a job for military logistical planners, ventilators are like weapons... Call China, we need a million ventilators in the next 60 days, want a challenge? Fly them to where they are needed as soon as they are made.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From my reading on the coronavirus crisis I think more than social distancing might be required in America and Canada too. I think we need to flatten the curve as the experts say but use that time to create temporary treatment centers (ie abandoned malls and retail stores) and a crash wartime like program to build good enough standard ventilators (liberty ships) and the assemble other things and human resources required to deal with this scale of the problem. Have a mobile reserve that can go to overwhelmed areas with personnel and ventilators etc. To keep the curve below the current hospital capacity would mean lengthening it to years and a vaccine is probably a year away in a rush, which it will be. Sounds like a job for military logistical planners, ventilators are like weapons... Call China, we need a million ventilators in the next 60 days, want a challenge? Fly them to where they are needed as soon as they are made.


Looking at Capn's post that contains the table comparing Italy with the US, parts of the US (like mine) are just days away from entering crisis mode. @greg nr posted this link:



https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/corona-simulator/



It shows how effective self isolation can be -- if a large enough proportion of the community self isolates. I hope it's right (I think it is) because we don't have time to implement anything else in our area. It's probably too late to even think about getting more new ventilators available in time for our crisis. Not that buying more would be a bad thing, just, not going to help where I live. 

What Canada does is up to Canada but I've seen more rational government up there than here, so I'm hoping your country has a smoother ride than we will have.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I've been looking around for the 3 cases in Nova Scotia online, can't seem to find them, but they are most likely real. I guess it's in our back yard now Burt, lots of old people in NS. Gonna go up to the grocery store early tomorrow morning to stock up on extras, I and most folks are getting ready for a long spell at home and far fewer trips to the grocery store. If the experience of other places is anything to go by, you might not be allowed to go out except to buy essentials. I've already got most of what I need, extra cat food and canned milk etc.


McNeil held a press conference this afternoon at 3 PM. Strang called them "Presumptive" cases where they tested positive in a NS lab but have not yet been confirmed by the "official" lab in Winnipeg. 

Schools and daycares are closed until April 3rd, even the Casinos in Halifax and Sydney are closing at midnight tonight. Shit is gonna be fucked up with no end in sight. Judging by the swiftness of the response and the seriousness with which they are reacting to this, I would wager a guess we will be in some form of lockdown by the end of the week with only essential services out and about.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Lawyers and judges swear an oath to the queen


You're confused, you think you're in Canada, but you appear to be confused about a lot of things. What are you doing for the Trump plague? Gonna collect some of the Trump Dole? Doing Trump time waiting it out? Talk about Trump socialism! Make sure you don't end up in prison, it's gonna be a real riot there. He sure is gonna own this one, toast in November for sure.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

taint said:


> *Flu* season is hitting its stride right now in the *US*. So far, the CDC has estimated (based on weekly *influenza* surveillance data) that at least 12,000 people *have died from influenza* between Oct. 1, *2019* through Feb. 1, 2020, and the number of *deaths may* be as high as 30,000.Feb 11, 2020
> 
> From health magazine,how many deaths in America so far?


Many of those "flu" deaths were likely from Caronavirus.....because nobody tested them...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Uhhh that just proves our point. It’s killing more people and no one is worried about it because of the name “common flu”. Even though it’s killing way more people especially children.


Common flu does not kill 7% of those infected.......grow up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

Couldn't help it, DIY a possible ventilator solution! Says this type of ventilator will work with this problem (I mean the professionally made ones).
Basically an iron lung like those used for polio.

Necessity is the mother of invention, I've got a shop, McIver skills and junk, hmmm...
*Cuirass Ventilator the DIY way*





A more professional, engineered approach... I wonder how many of these the military has stockpiled?
*Coronavirus (COVID-19) | Pandemic Ventilator | Biphasic Cuirass Ventilation*





Recent incidents and growing pandemic concerns such as Coronavirus (COVID-19) have raised awareness of the acute problem of treating and dealing with mass emergency situations. One particular issue of great concern is the lack of an adequate way to deal with large groups of people requiring ventilation quickly and effectively.

Biphasic Cuirass Ventilation (BCV) is a real answer to this problem. BCV provides an efficient and effective method of non-invasive external ventilation and is a real alternative to traditional forms of ventilation. Biphasic Cuirass Ventilation does not require skilled medical professionals, and almost anyone can apply BCV to a patient with minimal training.

With BCV:
- Complete and effective ventilation without intubation.
- No need for skilled medical staff.
- Simplicity of use even when cumbersome protective gear is worn.
- Portable – from the field to the medical centre with no need for additional equipment.
- Controls of both phases of the respiratory cycle, inspiration and expiration.
- Cardiopulmonary Support in a truly natural way.

In a recent report, the Center for Health Security at Johns Hopkins estimated the United States of America has a total of 160,000 ventilators available for patient. This leaves more than 99% of the United States population without any available form of ventilation in the event of a pandemic outbreak, such as coronavirus. Current ventilator capacity and usage in the United States is about 75% to 95% utilized with existing cases (COPD, elderly, accident victims, trauma, post surgical, cardiac, etc). A study run by the federal government in 2005 estimated that if the United States of America were hit with a moderate pandemic like the influenza of 1957, the country would need more than 60,000 ventilators. If the United States were struck with a severe pandemic like the Spanish flu of 1918, it is estimated we would need more than 740,000 ventilators — many times more than are available.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> *TRUMP'S CUSTOMS AND BORDER PROTECTION JUST CREATED HUNDREDS OF NEW COVID-19 SUPERSPREADERS*
> 109 Comments
> /
> March 15, 2020
> ...


MotherFucking idiot


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have a look at these numbers from ncov2019.live
> *The US appears to have a 6X greater death rate and 6x more serious cases than Canada* and we've been testing all along.
> 
> Canada, 1/10 US population
> ...


And it's only just begun


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

We might have to focus our efforts at self isolating people over 60 for months and moderating its spread as much as we can in the rest of the population to help the healthcare system. I'm 65 in reasonably good health and fortunately retired, self isolation is my plan, for as long as I can.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Coronavirus: Elderly could face four months of self-isolation as 14 more people die in the UK*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2020)

Biden just won the Election tonight.
He was wonderfull & Sanders just spewed his BS, directed @ 20 something's that means shit too the majority.
Uncle Joe actually sounded eloquent 
He actually stated that he was going to name a woman as his VP.
Game fucking over


----------



## londonfog (Mar 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Biden just won the Election tonight.
> He was wonderfull & Sanders just spewed his BS, directed @ 20 something's that means shit too the majority.
> Uncle Joe actually sounded eloquent
> He actually stated that he was going to name a woman as his VP.
> Game fucking over


Depends on the woman ( please not Amy ), but yeah the fact he would even pick a black woman for the SCOTUS is awesome...well as long as we don't get a female Clarence Thomas


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2020)

NYC to close all restaurants starting Tuesday.
Only take out will be allowed.
Holy Fuck


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

londonfog said:


> Depends on the woman ( please not Amy ), but yeah the fact he would even pick a black woman for the SCOTUS is awesome...well as long as we don't get a female Clarence Thomas


Ya gotta admit London Jim Clyburn was King maker for Joe and Joe owes African Americans bigtime, this is a much different situation than existed in the past. Ya kinda got em by the balls this time...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> MotherFucking idiot


I want to see him tared and feathered and lead to the gallows.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I want to see him tared and feathered and lead to the gallows.


Please remember the current situation, burning him at the stake would be more sanitary! I say a good old fashioned barbeque on the WH lawn! Since no one is bothering with the constitution, that cruel and unusual punishment thing can be ignored too!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I want to see him tared and feathered and lead to the gallows.


This would be more appropriate in my opinion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> NYC to close all restaurants starting Tuesday.
> Only take out will be allowed.
> Holy Fuck


Well folks, it looks like we might be spending some "quality" time together, as we are all gonna be quarantined together! Virtually at least.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2020)

You know, I made a joke/statement awhile ago about how Trump would kill us all.
I actually think now he has killed me.
1st case in my town was announced yesterday by a auto-dial message, declaring an emergency & the shut down of all government offices and schools.
Motherfucker


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You know, I made a joke/statement awhile ago about how Trump would kill us all.
> I actually think now he has killed me.
> 1st case in my town was announced yesterday by a auto-dial message, declaring an emergency & the shut down of all government offices and schools.
> Motherfucker


Your wife won't be bringing it home from school now, take precautions and hunker down as best ya can. Keep yer kids living home on a fucking leash!


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Schuylaar has badges..she gets in everywhere and goes through the secret door with police escort now


I'm on your side. Let the Uncle Bucks bitch but you're nailing it for the most part.

I'm just a Canadian but like most Canuks I realize that what happens in the US happens to us. Trump is happening to us too and it sux big time,

The thought that he might get another 4 years terrifies me much more than 4 years of Covid-19 which i laugh at. The sky is falling! NOT!

I'll take my chances gracefully should I become a victim and at age 65 have a better chance of dying from it. So what?

My birth mother died after 10 years of dementia she was diagnosed with at age 65. I'm not going out like her. I'll eat my shotgun first. lol

Rock on @schuylaar !


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 15, 2020)

This is all just crazy bullshit driven by social/mass media crap!

The worst part of this 'pandemic' is the financial hit from everyone freaking out.

I refuse to give one single flying fuck about the whole thing. Stop being sheeple for fug sake!

Trump is right about one thing at least. Every year flu kills thousands of people and nobody cares. Death happens and it happens to all of us eventually so get over it.

Think about who's getting rich over this before becoming a 'sheeple'. lol


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> This is all just crazy bullshit driven by social/mass media crap!
> 
> The worst part of this 'pandemic' is the financial hit from everyone freaking out.
> 
> ...


Avatar checks out....


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 15, 2020)

This is my avatar everywhere else. I've been LabRat since my bulletin board days in '87 when I first got a computer when I went to BCIT to get a diploma in environmental chemistry. I haven't done a hell of a lot in my life, but getting that diploma and keeping my boys alive as a single dad makes me feel like I haven't been a total asshole.

Take whatever you want out of that but I really don't care what you think.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> This is all just crazy bullshit driven by social/mass media crap!
> 
> The worst part of this 'pandemic' is the financial hit from everyone freaking out.
> 
> ...


Just don't kill too many others with your attitude and stay away from old folks who take this seriously, respect their space, opinion and life. Trump is a stupid asshole who made this much worse in North America than it has to be. Get the fucking facts, you about to get fucked by a lot of pisssed off people here. The governments and experts are are wrong and only you are right, do you know how stupid that sounds to normal people?

TIP if you don't give a fuck for others, they won't give a fuck for you.


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If 200 million Americans get this illness and if the mortality rate is 5% because the hospitals are overwhelmed that's 10 million corpses in a span of a few months. This doesn't count the accident victims and others with medical emergencies that will die without hospitalisation, people like cancer patients. They estimate 10 to 15% of patients will need to be hospitalized with a rapid 70% of people infected and many will need ICU support, no medical system can withstand that.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> Foggy I use different styles of writing here and realise that some of the language is salty, some here find it entertaining and it's not intended to demean you or anybody else here (with notable exceptions), humor for the most part, though I do get disgusted and it shows. Everybody can use feedback Foggy and I'll keep that particular "style" down to a minimum. It's both put on and part of who I am too, I worked with tradesmen for many years and I'm one too. Did the meditation stuff too, where everybody spoke calmly and mindfully and I still do for the most part, but I can joke in the locker room too.


you can joke in the locker room with out getting secretly recorded lol ? do you joke about crabbing pussy too lol ? How’s you’re racist PM ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> you can joke in the locker room with out getting secretly recorded lol ? do you joke about crabbing pussy too lol ? How’s you’re racist PM ?


Trump didn't joke, he actually confessed to sexual assault and is a know serial sexual assaulter, rapist and pervert. He is credibly accused by dozens of women. I don't have any women suing me nor do I impulsively grab women by the monkey or walk in on female children in a dressing room.

You're a Burn victim alright, your ass is burning, hard up for some trolling eh? All this epidemic talk and human compassion has got ya confused, just like Donald, yer flying blind here psycho. Ya just don't get it, ya miss the connection that binds completely, forever outside the circle of love, confused and hurt.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2020)

California & Ohio & Massachusetts & Illinois & Washington & New York City just ordered the closing of all restaurants & bars & any gathering of over 50 people.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/california-ohio-illinois-massachusetts-and-washington-close-bars-and-restaurants-in-effort-to-slow-coronavirus/ar-BB11e6ib?ocid=spartanntp

Wow, this is some psycho shit.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> This is all just crazy bullshit driven by social/mass media crap!
> 
> The worst part of this 'pandemic' is the financial hit from everyone freaking out.
> 
> ...


I like you man but your wrong.
I am in the center (15 miles to 1st case) of the largest cluster in the state of Connecticut & 45 miles from the largest cluster in New York, where the Governor just called in the National Guard to help contain it
My town issued an emergency alert yesterday, calling every resident announcing the closure of all schools & non-essential government offices until further notice.
This ain't the fucking flu boyo.


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump didn't joke, he actually confessed to sexual assault and is a know serial sexual assaulter, rapist and pervert. He is credibly accused by dozens of women. I don't have any women suing me nor do I impulsively grab women by the monkey or walk in on female children in a dressing room.
> 
> You're a Burn victim alright, your ass is burning, hard up for some trolling eh? All this epidemic talk and human compassion has got ya confused, just like Donald, yer flying blind here psycho. Ya just don't get it, ya miss the connection that binds completely, forever outside the circle of love, confused and hurt.


Confessed? Lol! that was the Hollywood norm unit recently! I’m fucking sick of hearing about how one person in the last 3 years is the root of all problems ! You’re nothing more than a psycho foreign troll . If an astroid was discovered tomorrow that could end the world in 2 months, you would start a thread saying it’s Trumps fault lol! You know who runs Hollywood don't you?


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This ain't the fucking flu boyo.


Sorry man but I refuse to get caught up in all the hysteria about it.

In the next couple of decades we're going to have pandemics that make Covid-19 look like the common cold and kill billions of us.

We need a serious culling to stop killing the planet and If I'm one that has to go then so be it.

We are so protected and cuddled here in north America while out governments wreak havoc all over the rest of the world to support our luxurious lifestyles. 

When was the last time a bomb fell on your neighbourhood and killed your family and friends? The US gov't has killed millions of people in support of it's own interests since Columbus waded in to create the mess we all live in now. Columbus day? How about we have Hitler day? Same f'n thing. We killed 10x more people than Hitler ever did and still do it every f'n day.

Get real people. If you're living the lifestyle of the rich and famous you have blood on your hands somewhere in your past. By rich and famous I mean you have a warm bed to sleep in and food in your belly every day unlike billions of others under corporate country rules.

It sickens me how my white privilege came about upon the bodies of thousands of indigenous peoples before I got woke enough to understand.

I can't even talk to my 92 yo mother about such things as she is a horrible bigot about natives. Drunk fools sucking up our hard earned money so they can live for free. What the fuck do you say to that?

Sleep easy tonight knowing educated idiots like Trump are keeping your bellies full.


----------



## 1212ham (Mar 16, 2020)

*German officials to discuss reported U.S. attempt to buy exclusive rights to coronavirus vaccine*


https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/germany-coronavirus-curevac-vaccine-trump-rights/2020/03/15/8d684c68-6702-11ea-b199-3a9799c54512_story.html


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 16, 2020)

1212ham said:


> *German officials to discuss reported U.S. attempt to buy exclusive rights to coronavirus vaccine*
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/germany-coronavirus-curevac-vaccine-trump-rights/2020/03/15/8d684c68-6702-11ea-b199-3a9799c54512_story.html


That's more bullshit. It's going to take at least a year to make an effective vaccine if it can be made.

Corona virus is of the same family as the 200 or so cold virus we have lived with for millennia. Has anyone cured the common cold yet?

When I first started smoking over 50 years ago I wasn't worried as I was sure they would have a cure for cancer if I got that. Were the fug is my cure now? No cancer yet so maybe healthy eating and avoiding junk food is the cure.

Puff puff and we'll see what happens down the road.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 16, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> Confessed? Lol! that was the Hollywood norm unit recently! I’m fucking sick of hearing about how one person in the last 3 years is the root of all problems ! You’re nothing more than a psycho foreign troll . If an astroid was discovered tomorrow that could end the world in 2 months, you would start a thread saying it’s Trumps fault lol! You know who runs Hollywood don't you?


So you are saying that it's ok that Trump is a serial sexual assaulter - because (((the Jews))).

Kill yourself.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> Confessed? Lol! that was the Hollywood norm unit recently! I’m fucking sick of hearing about how one person in the last 3 years is the root of all problems ! You’re nothing more than a psycho foreign troll . If an astroid was discovered tomorrow that could end the world in 2 months, you would start a thread saying it’s Trumps fault lol! You know who runs Hollywood don't you?


Dull and obedient magat, the impeached pig totally earned his place as a repulsive piece of lying impeached shit.

The lies you eat from trumps ass scent your f'en idiot posts. Trump is a fucking cancer simpleton. Its the reason why he is impeached, its why the worlds leaders laugh in his motherfucking face, its why he is an international joke, it why he wants to fuck his daughter, why his advisors are in jail, why he is the most famous liar, crook, incompetent leader and cheat on earth.


Taken together, this is a massive failure in leadership that stems from a massive defect in character. Trump is such a habitual liar that he is incapable of being honest, even when being honest would serve his interests. He is so impulsive, shortsighted, and undisciplined that he is unable to plan or even think beyond the moment. He is such a divisive and polarizing figure that he long ago lost the ability to unite the nation under any circumstances and for any cause. And he is so narcissistic and unreflective that he is completely incapable of learning from his mistakes. The president’s disordered personality makes him as ill-equipped to deal with a crisis as any president has ever been. With few exceptions, what Trump has said is not just useless; it is downright injurious.


----------



## UDummy (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I like you man but your wrong.
> I am in the center (15 miles to 1st case) of the largest cluster in the state of Connecticut & 45 miles from the largest cluster in New York, where the Governor just called in the National Guard to help contain it
> My town issued an emergency alert yesterday, calling every resident announcing the closure of all schools & non-essential government offices until further notice.
> This ain't the fucking flu boyo.


Admit it Jim we all know your seeing someone on the side.....


----------



## UDummy (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Once it get's rocking & rolling & the infected start showing up in the hospitals , that's REALLY when the shit hit's the fan.
> I have 3 major hospitals serving a population of around 1 million people around me.
> Each hospital at max has 50 beds designated for ICU.
> Do the math
> Fucking scary, right?


all depends on how you look at it


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 16, 2020)

Here in Canaduh we're making sure that we lower the curve so hospitals will not be overcome.

Maybe you can't get your hip fixed as fast as you'd like but when they do it it will be first class all the way.

My 3 rides in ambulances to get my appendix done cost me not a dime. All I have is basic medical that is free to all here in Alberta. Now that I'm 65+ I get free Blue Cross too for teeth, ears, eyes etc.

I pity you poor 'Mericans. Stand firm against socialist medicine then die on your own ground.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Looks like Trump fucked up the airports with thousands jammed together and no preparations. The lazy cunt did nothing to prepare, made a TV show meda announcement with no consequences taken into consideration and no preparations made. There are thousands of America at high risk packed into airports across the nation dealing with Trump's incompetence, I wonder if they are tired of winning yet. How many of his own voters will he be killing?

If we haven't yet, we need to ban flights from the states except to evacuate Canadians and close the border with the states too. We don't have much community spread here yet and containment is working so far, but we are going straight to mitigation anyway for the most part. There's no stopping it., only slowinging it down and regulating it's spread as much as we can. People can be infectious days before they become ill and many don't feel that bad while they are contagious, this compounds the problems of mitigation and will require drastic measures.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

It's gonna end up being a long paid socialist vacation for America, many businesses are gonna go under and the economy is gonna take a shit kicking. It will be much the same here in Canada, but with a lower infection rate and better response hopefully. We need to get organised with "wartime socialism", like in WW2 to the extent we can and as fast as we can. This is war, citizens will be dying in large numbers, time to start using the resources of the military, our enemies are being struck down too, so why not pretend it's an attack and act like it's a war, it is.

We will do what is required to maintain social order, protect and take care of our people. Some people might not like it and will defy the regulations, as time goes on this will become a much more serious and expensive mistake. Public health officials are incharge not the usual politicians, listen to the experts and follow their advice, ignore Trump, he's a fool, as are those who support him.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Common flu does not kill 7% of those infected.......grow up


No but it’s killed more kids than the corona virus has adults this season.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> This is all just crazy bullshit driven by social/mass media crap!
> 
> The worst part of this 'pandemic' is the financial hit from everyone freaking out.
> 
> ...


Preach 

Think about how we ran out and bought TP of all things. Costco is changing hours to restock shelves. Open later close earlier and sell more. They couldn’t be happier with you guys freaking out.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

Here’s an update. 

Looks like more have recovered than died. Also looks like death rate in US is less than 2% of those infected. These are from today so of course they will go up.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 16, 2020)

3,800 Reportedly Leave Cruise Ship Unscreened After Former Passenger Tests Positive


Many of the passengers went directly to Miami International Airport to head home.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> This is all just crazy bullshit driven by social/mass media crap!
> 
> The worst part of this 'pandemic' is the financial hit from everyone freaking out.
> 
> ...


Trump has amplified this mess into a panic with his horrendous lack of leadership. As well as his forcing our country to not have any clue on the actual spread/severity of this virus by limiting the ability to test for it.

The only real problem I have with what you say is that you are just guessing, because there is not any complete data to go off of. There is no reason we should be relying on gut reactions in this day in age.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> The only real problem I have with what you say is that you are just guessing, because there is not any complete data to go off of. There is no reason we should be relying on gut reactions in this day in age.


Right which is why we shouldn’t run to stores and empty shelves. 

At this point let’s be honest. We’re all guessing. No one knows thats why everyone is so scared.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 16, 2020)

It is difficult to tabulate the actual numbers. The number of people who are actually infected, is probably much higher than reported. If that is the case the percentage of people who have died from it, would be lower.

What we do know, based on previous "emergencies" is this one will be used to ratchet down population control.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

So conspiracy? Interesting


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> And yea, if an asteroid was heading towards Earth, I'd blame Trump because he's a fucking magnet for disaster.


Close minded much? That’s an odd statement to make. It gives us an insight to your comments. Not everything is his fault. Just everything since he was elected


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Right which is why we shouldn’t run to stores and empty shelves.
> 
> At this point let’s be honest. We’re all guessing. No one knows thats why everyone is so scared.


Yes because the current President of the United States of America is scaring the shit out of everyone who is not in his cult by being the very definition of this meme:





We deserve better than what he is giving us.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Yes because the current President of the United States of America is scaring the shit out of everyone who is not in his cult by being the very definition of this meme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone is scared dont be fooled. Some are just trying to keep it together.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Here’s an update.
> 
> Looks like more have recovered than died. Also looks like death rate in US is less than 2% of those infected. These are from today so of course they will go up.


So spreading disinformation and trying to kill Americans in a national emergency, maybe @potroast should ban your ass as a national security and public health threat. Opinions are one thing, what you are doing is criminal, stupid and serves no purpose, not even your own.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Everyone is scared dont be fooled. Some are just trying to keep it together.


You aren't keeping it together very well,your losing touch with reality and spreading false harmful information. Nobody believes Trump or you and you are making it worse for him with each falsehood.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4505853


Healthcare will be free, so will the government dole by the time this fiasco is over. Wash the monkey suit Rob and stop picking your nose too, it unsanitary and disgusting. Bernie is toast, Joe is gonna whip Donald's ass. As a 70 something you are at high risk of the Trump Flu, the fact that you're a miscreant who lives rurally does much to keep you safe, for now.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Everyone is scared dont be fooled. Some are just trying to keep it together.


Putin is doing a much better job then trump containg this virus, that doesn't scare you?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Close minded much? That’s an odd statement to make. It gives us an insight to your comments. Not everything is his fault. Just everything since he was elected


Yea, I'm very close minded about Trump, because he's a scumbag
Grew up in NY & read all the time about what an asshole Trump was, and evidently will be for life.
He couldn't walk down a street in NYC without being spit upon, and that was 40 years ago & now America is figuring out why.
Suckers, and it sounds like you bought into his BS.
How's that going for ya?





__





ny daily news trump cover - Bing images







www.bing.com


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Healthcare will be free, so will the government dole by the time this fiasco is over. Wash the monkey suit Rob and stop picking your nose too, it unsanitary and disgusting. Bernie is toast, Joe is gonna whip Donald's ass. As a 70 something you are at high risk of the Trump Flu, the fact that you're a miscreant who lives rurally does much to keep you safe, for now.



How doe we know Biden isn't just a droid used to spread virus and his recent "senile moments" aren't just software glitches ?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Everyone is scared dont be fooled. Some are just trying to keep it together.


And some are trying to use it to attack Dear Leader's political 'enemies'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> How doe we know Biden isn't just a droid used to spread virus and his recent "senile moments" aren't just software glitches ?
> 
> View attachment 4505862


Did I mention you're a misanthrope too?
Donald is toast and you are headed for a FEMA reeducation camp for life, since ya can't be educated.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, I'm very close minded about Trump, because he's a scumbag
> Grew up in NY & read all the time about what an asshole Trump was, and evidently will be for life.
> He couldn't walk down a street in NYC without being spit upon, and that was 40 years ago & now America is figuring out why.
> Suckers, and it sounds like you bought into his BS.
> ...


When everyone is close minded it’s hard to have any discussions or make any progress. 

Sometimes we forget we’re all on the same team. We all have to deal with this unfortunately whoever’s fault this is. China’s trump whoever. 

And your comments of me supporting trump show you haven’t been reading my posts at all. Lmao


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So spreading disinformation and trying to kill Americans in a national emergency, maybe @potroast should ban your ass as a national security and public health threat. Opinions are one thing, what you are doing is criminal, stupid and serves no purpose, not even your own.


Aren't you a foreign national attempting to interfere in our election?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Sometimes we forget we’re all on the same team.


I sure as shit ain't on Team Trump.
I'd rather die & probably will as a result of his incompetency


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did I mention you're a misanthrope too?
> Donald is toast and you are headed for a FEMA reeducation camp for life, since ya can't be educated.


Duuuude, do you even read between the lines??!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, I'm very close minded about Trump, because he's a scumbag
> Grew up in NY & read all the time about what an asshole Trump was, and evidently will be for life.
> He couldn't walk down a street in NYC without being spit upon, and that was 40 years ago & now America is figuring out why.
> Suckers, and it sounds like you bought into his BS.
> ...


I guess we just gotta make that good old boy feel tired of winning Jimmy. Trump ain't around and whenever I'm feeling particularly pissed at him, one of these morons shows up, many repeatedly under different socks, and makes me feel better. I'm naturally a pretty aggressive person and it took a few years of practice to mellow out a bit, these morons are very useful to me and others here too and will be increasingly so as time and the quarantine go on. Yer gonna be pissed Jimmy and this idiot will provide a convenient safety valve, a place and a fool to vent your anger at, guilt free too I might add! 

He's carrying Donald's water for free so he might as well take a few shots for him too.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

Listen Trump was a mistake 
(I don’t vote for president because it’s not decided by popular vote it’s by some made up BS.)

I would pray he loses in the next election but if there was a god he never would have been president in the first place. 

No matter what he’s the leader right now and we’re in uncharted territory. This is new for everyone. I’m excluding this entire event from my opinions of him or blaming him. Sorry I’m not jumping on blaming him for this. I dislike him for other reasons.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So spreading disinformation and trying to kill Americans in a national emergency, maybe @potroast should ban your ass as a national security and public health threat. Opinions are one thing, what you are doing is criminal, stupid and serves no purpose, not even your own.


Domestic terrorism


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I sure as shit ain't on Team Trump.
> I'd rather die & probably will as a result of his incompetency


That’s why our country is falling behind. It’s not team trump it’s team USA.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Aren't you a foreign national attempting to interfere in our election?


Hey, if Russia can play with Uncle Sam's ass, I can play with his assholes... Election interference Canadian style, besides this forum is owned by a Canadian and I gotta show the flag etc.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Costco doesn't deliver....


Costco is a Trumper* stronghold.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Listen Trump was a mistake
> (I don’t vote for president because it’s not decided by popular vote it’s by some made up BS.)
> 
> I would pray he loses in the next election but if there was a god he never would have been president in the first place.
> ...


How about the head of Homeland security?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> It’s not team trump it’s team USA.


Tweet that too @DonaldTrump, he need's that info


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

I would if I thought he would read it. Or comprehend it. Or relate to it. Or empathize with it. 

Basically it would waste my time.

I would say I would show him with my vote. Unfortunately they don’t count them.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Duuuude, do you even read between the lines??!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4505873


Come on man, everyone knows that is what Kmart is doing:










The one down the street from me even has the metal trailers out front in all those parking spots. Perfect for quarantines.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Come on man, everyone knows that is what Kmart is doing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering why all those storage buildings have been popping up. U mean this has been planned?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s why our country is falling behind. It’s not team trump it’s team USA.


It is Trump, he leads team USA, time to fire the coach, should have before, but cowardice will kill some in the senate over it. The congressional oversight hearings will be interesting whenever Nancy thinks it the best time for that shit show to begin. Classic oversight and much needed, Donald has much to hide on this issue too.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Aren't you a foreign national attempting to interfere in our election?


Yes, he is from outside the USA, but he gives us insight about what the World feels about Trump, which is mandatory.
Let him tell us what the outsiders think, otherwise we will simply ignore valid opinions, which he has.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2020)

Men..I just saw images from Italy and their overflow is a cot, green army blanket in what looks like a small air hangar with many others..stay in the comfort of your home (and away from other sick patients) until this is over as Italy has more beds per 1000 than US.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> How about the head of Homeland security?


How about all the unfilled posts and major gaps in governance or the in the ability of this administration to attract competent people and what jobs are filled, are filled with unfit and unqualified toadies.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is Trump, he leads team USA, time to fire the coach, should have before, but cowardice will kill some in the senate over it. The congressional oversight hearings will be interesting whenever Nancy thinks it the best time for that shit show to begin. Classic oversight and much needed, Donald has much to hide on this issue too.


but what about Trumpy's* numbers..?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Listen Trump was a mistake
> (I don’t vote for president because it’s not decided by popular vote it’s by some made up BS.)
> 
> I would pray he loses in the next election but if there was a god he never would have been president in the first place.
> ...


Valid opinion


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Trump fucked up the airports with thousands jammed together and no preparations. The lazy cunt did nothing to prepare, made a TV show meda announcement with no consequences taken into consideration and no preparations made. There are thousands of America at high risk packed into airports across the nation dealing with Trump's incompetence, I wonder if they are tired of winning yet. How many of his own voters will he be killing?
> 
> If we haven't yet, we need to ban flights from the states except to evacuate Canadians and close the border with the states too. We don't have much community spread here yet and containment is working so far, but we are going straight to mitigation anyway for the most part. There's no stopping it., only slowinging it down and regulating it's spread as much as we can. People can be infectious days before they become ill and many don't feel that bad while they are contagious, this compounds the problems of mitigation and will require drastic measures.


I'm no way defending Trump, but common sense should dictate not to wait in a large group or crowd right now. I mean if an area looks crowded, wouldn't you go find a different place away from the crowd to wait for your turn, possibly in the lobby or go get a coffee and come back when there's more room? Do people really need directions from Trump, or anyone for that matter? I guess the answer is yes, the general population needs to be told what to do just like children because they obviously can't figure out anything for themselves.

I'm listening to NPR this morning and I can't believe the absolute stupidly of people. Ok, so schools are closed right now to keep people separated and hopefully slow the spread of Covid19, one of the NPR associated is talking about how her kids are home from school as of today and she's wondering if play dates for the kids are ok because there's been no official direction on that yet.

Really? Look lady, are you that fckn stupid? Just because you're not specifically told to do something, you don't know if it's ok to do it or not? Why do you think the school is closed and your kids are home, lady? Would it have anything to do with keeping people away from each other? And now you're questioning if a play date is ok?





I'm thinking right now, do people, the general population, actually need specific directions and to be told what to do? It's crazy, but I believe so. 

I'm the kind of person that gives people benefit of doubt, and because of that I guess I didn't realize how actually ignorant society in general has become. Why are people constantly looking for a "leader", can't people think for themselves anymore?

Sorry if I have drifted off topic, I've had a bunch of coffee and an energy shot lol

Also, at the delivery I just left, the receiver asked if he could use my ink pen to sign the bill of lading. Um no buddy, get your own pen you're not touching mine. No one is using my ink pen until the Covid19 is under control.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Costco is a Trumper* stronghold.


And they're shaking in they're boots right now I'll bet
All the Bull Shit is melting away in front of their eyes (empty shelves)
So sad that they're bringing a lot of normal people down with them.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I was wondering why all those storage buildings have been popping up. U mean this has been planned?


Nah, just people have a lot of shit to store and huge empty buildings due to internet sales of cheap goods making places like Kmart obsolete.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> I'm no way defending Trump, but common sense should dictate not to wait in a large group or crowd right now. I mean if an area looks crowded, wouldn't you go find a different place away from the crowd to wait for your turn, possibly in the lobby or go get a coffee and come back when there's more room? Do people really need directions from Trump, or anyone for that matter? I guess the answer is yes, the general population needs to be told what to do just like children because they obviously can't figure out anything for themselves.
> 
> I'm listening to NPR this morning and I can't believe the absolute stupidly of people. Ok, so schools are closed right now to keep people separated and hopefully slow the spread of Covid19, one of the NPR associated is talking about how her kids are home from school as of today and she's wondering if play dates for the kids are ok because there's been no official direction on that yet.
> 
> ...


Yes sheep need to be told where to graze. Why are you shocked?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yes, he is from outside the USA, but he gives us insight about what the World feels about Trump, which is mandatory.
> Let him tell us what the outsiders think, otherwise we will simply ignore valid opinions, which he has.


Gonna go up to the grocery store in a few minutes to see if there's any local panic set in. Just as soon as my gardener Jose (Al) is done feeding the plants in the grow, he works for the compassion club and gets a nice share of the grow for his skilful efforts. He's almost fully trained now, he hates harvest and I told him that is the sign of a true pot grower.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

Do you think people freak out about this when told we’re not really voting for the president? Their vote really doesn’t count. But they line up to vote just like they lined up at Costco.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> I'm no way defending Trump, but common sense should dictate not to wait in a large group or crowd right now. I mean if an area looks crowded, wouldn't you go find a different place away from the crowd to wait for your turn, possibly in the lobby or go get a coffee and come back when there's more room? Do people really need directions from Trump, or anyone for that matter? I guess the answer is yes, the general population needs to be told what to do just like children because they obviously can't figure out anything for themselves.
> 
> I'm listening to NPR this morning and I can't believe the absolute stupidly of people. Ok, so schools are closed right now to keep people separated and hopefully slow the spread of Covid19, one of the NPR associated is talking about how her kids are home from school as of today and she's wondering if play dates for the kids are ok because there's been no official direction on that yet.
> 
> ...


Guys like you will be working through it all, we need food and shit has to move, in your job you can control your contact with others somewhat too and sanitize at the wheel etc. Just keep your distance and stay in the cab when dealing with others.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gonna go up to the grocery store in a few minutes to see in any local panic set in. Just as soon as my gardener Jose (Al) is done feeding the plants in the grow, he works for the compassion club and gets a nice share of the grow for his skilful efforts. He's almost fully trained now, he hates harvest and I told him that is the sign of a true pot grower.


I have friends in Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Brazil, Scotland (fuck calling them Brits, they aren't) Great Britain & Ireland & they are all saying the same thing, and that is they can't find toilet paper.
What's up with that?
Eventually this will be called the Great Toilet Paper Flu of 2020


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

the great toilet paper pandemic of 2020 the 
“GTPP ‘20”

When j sent to Costco the other day they were out of TP. I was so scared I literally shit myself. Now what?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

Shut this shit down now.









This chart of the 1918 Spanish flu shows why social distancing works


St. Louis' response to the Spanish flu is informing the battle against the novel coronavirus.




qz.com


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

How much longer until you want the borders closed down?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

I read that article the other day. Apparently social distancing worked in STL to stop spread of Spanish flu. We will see if it works.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Guys like you will be working through it all, we need food and shit has to move, in your job you can control your contact with others somewhat too and sanitize at the wheel etc. Just keep your distance and stay in the cab when dealing with others.


That's a big 10-4

Food and store distribution truck drivers can work and drive 24/7 right now, the Hours Of Service regulations are lifted on those drivers


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> That's a big 10-4
> 
> Food and store distribution truck drivers can work and drive 24/7 right now, the Hours Of Service regulations are lifted on those drivers


So stay off the road to avoid being hit by over worked truck drivers that may fall asleep at the wheel. That’s a bigger 10-4.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> The States of Ohio & Illinois have just announced the mandatory closing of ALL they're restaurants & bars
> Read this shit
> 
> 
> ...


bars okay..but places to get food? how are these workers going to pay rent? there are people who still have to work..people like me who need to eat.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

Carry out only I read


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> That's a big 10-4
> 
> Food and store distribution truck drivers can work and drive 24/7 right now, the Hours Of Service regulations are lifted on those drivers


don't you have teams for that?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> bars okay..but places to get food? how are these workers going to pay rent? there are people who still have to work..people like me who need to eat.


Hopefully those workers get paid. Go grocery shopping instead of eating out every day. You're old, dont get corona'd


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gonna go up to the grocery store in a few minutes to see in any local panic set in. Just as soon as my gardener Jose (Al) is done feeding the plants in the grow, he works for the compassion club and gets a nice share of the grow for his skilful efforts. He's almost fully trained now, he hates harvest and I told him that is the sign of a true pot grower.


harvest is a mixed bag for me..happy that it's time..sad because I got to know each one individually..I usually run a set of 15.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I have friends in Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Brazil, Scotland (fuck calling them Brits, they aren't) Great Britain & Ireland & they are all saying the same thing, and that is they can't find toilet paper.
> What's up with that?
> Eventually this will be called the Great Toilet Paper Flu of 2020


Yep toilet paper panic has struck here too, there are some paper towels on the shelf though, hand sanitizer is gone etc. Everything else in full supply and just slightly larger than usual crowds, no general panic, just preparation and that stupid toilet paper thing. People need to realise that bumwad is made in North America and the factorie will just put on extra shifts and work weekends. Everybody who overbought won't be out in 2 weeks or a month buying toilet paper, many won't have to for 6 months. My friend is an assistant manager there and he agrees with the above assessment and said he figures the place will be empty next week after most people are prepared and they might cut hours for the staff. He figures in a week or two there will be plenty of toilet paper, in the interim, they are still publishing newspapers.

As I got into my car I saw 6 large packages of toilet paper filling the entire back seat of the compact car next to mine, many months supply for some panicked soul, they won't be looking for more for awhile.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Do you think people freak out about this when told we’re not really voting for the president? Their vote really doesn’t count. But they line up to vote just like they lined up at Costco.


Non White Males have been dealing with these voter suppression tactics for a century now, and have learned that is why you have to overwhelmingly turn out to vote to make change. 

As bad as this is, and scary as it is to think about standing in a line forever, it will be much worse if Trump and the Republicans get 4 more years of power in DC.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Non White Males have been dealing with these voter suppression tactics for a century now, and have learned that is why you have to overwhelmingly turn out to vote to make change.
> 
> As bad as this is, and scary as it is to think about standing in a line forever, it will be much worse if Trump and the Republicans get 4 more years of power in DC.


Lining up to vote for president is pointless. Why would I waste my time voting in a system that doesn’t even base the winner on the results of the votes? If you have to make things more complicated than they need to be, there is usually a reason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> How much longer until you want the borders closed down?


Up to the government, the US death rate and serious illness rate is 6 times the Canadian rate, maybe when it gets to 10 times the Canadian rate. The US has an awful lot of infected people walking around, every country is imposing travel restrictions and closing borders, this is nothing radical. You might not be allowed to travel out of state soon in America, let alone to Canada.

Mexicans are looking to get out of America and will be streaming across the border for the "safety" of Mexico!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> in the interim, they are still publishing newspapers.


It ain't Charmin, but functional


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Lining up to vote for president is pointless. Why would I waste my time voting in a system that doesn’t even base the winner on the results of the votes? If you have to make things more complicated than they need to be, there is usually a reason.


Then don't vote and stop talking about politics since you're a non participant, you don't care enough to vote, but enough to make uninformed comments about there being no difference between the parties etc. Stay home then, everybody else is gonna vote, Coronavirus or not and Donald is toast..

Live in the world you are in and deal with the reality that is presented to you, if ya want utopia then get rid of Trump first, then talk about it.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It ain't Charmin, but functional


i'll take homemade bidet over newspaper..


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Lining up to vote for president is pointless. Why would I waste my time voting in a system that doesn’t even base the winner on the results of the votes? If you have to make things more complicated than they need to be, there is usually a reason.


80k votes across five states was all it took for Trump to pull off the victory.

The Russians pushed that narrative hard in 2016 to over 100 million voters to get the win forTrump. Only by voting do we have the ability to overcome the foreign militaries attempts to tear apart our democracy by suppressing the votes of the people who won't vote for their racist political puppets.



If you are what you say, an American, don't fall for this nonsense. If nothing else your vote matters in the one true democratic seat at the Federal level, the House member of your district. Don't let the voter suppression and Republican racist gerrymandering win in 2020. Voting is very important.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'll take homemade bidet over newspaper..


Is that a hole poked in the cap of a 2 liter pop bottle filled with warm water? Blind aim carefully and squeeze the bottle real hard...


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> 80k votes across five states was all it took for Trump to pull off the victory.
> 
> The Russians pushed that narrative hard in 2016 to over 100 million voters to get the win forTrump. Only by voting do we have the ability to overcome the foreign militaries attempts to tear apart our democracy by suppressing the votes of the people who won't vote for their racist political puppets.
> 
> ...


Say what you want. The person with the most votes doesn’t win. Therefore by simple math it doesn’t matter.

And to call everyone UnAmerican is a very American thing to do now when people don’t agree with u.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

He's too used to dealing with hookers and leaving cash on the night table. He not only helped cause the situation and is fucking up the response, now apparently he's trying to profit from human misery and death. You might have to impeach this animal again this summer, at Mitch McConnell's request this time!









Coronavirus: anger in Germany at report Trump seeking exclusive vaccine deal


Ministers and MPs criticise display of ‘self-interest’ and accuse US president of electioneering




www.theguardian.com





*Coronavirus: anger in Germany at report Trump seeking exclusive vaccine deal*
MPs and ministers criticise display of ‘self-interest’ and accuse US president of electioneering

Coronavirus – latest updates
See all our coronavirus coverage
German ministers have reacted angrily following reports US president Donald Trump offered a German medical company “large sums of money” for exclusive rights to a Covid-19 vaccine.

“Germany is not for sale,” economy minister Peter Altmaier told broadcaster ARD, reacting to a front page report in Welt am Sonntag newspaper headlined “Trump vs Berlin”.

The newspaper reported Trump offered $1bn to Tübingen-based biopharmaceutical company CureVac to secure the vaccine “only for the United States”.

The German government was reportedly offering its own financial incentives for the vaccine to stay in the country.

The report prompted fury in Berlin. “German researchers are taking a leading role in developing medication and vaccines as part of global cooperation networks,” foreign minister Heiko Maas told the Funke Mediengruppe research network. “We cannot allow a situation where others want to exclusively acquire the results of their research,” said Maas, of the centre-left SPD.

“International co-operation is important now, not national self-interest,” said Erwin Rüddel, a conservative lawmaker on the German parliament’s health committee.


*Trump 'offers large sums' for exclusive US access to coronavirus vaccine*

Christian Lindner, leader of the liberal FDP party, accused Trump of electioneering, saying: “Obviously Trump will use any means available in an election campaign.”

The German health minister, Jens Spahn, said a takeover of CureVac by the Trump administration was “off the table”. CureVac would only develop vaccine “for the whole world”, Spahn said, “not for individual countries”.

Worldwide infections have grown to more than more than 86,000, according to the Johns Hopkins university tracker, while cases inside China stood at 80,860 as of Monday. Deaths outside China have risen to more than 3,241, while deaths in mainland China stand at 3,208 as of Monday.

At a news conference on Sunday, interior minister Horst Seehofer was asked to confirm the attempts to court the German company. “I can only say that I have heard several times today from government officials today that this is the case, and we will be discussing it in the crisis committee tomorrow,” he said.
*more...*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So spreading disinformation and trying to kill Americans in a national emergency, maybe @potroast should ban your ass as a national security and public health threat. Opinions are one thing, what you are doing is criminal, stupid and serves no purpose, not even your own.


He's the kind of asshole that will say, "see, it was nothing" if the current measures are successful. 

The internet is a form of communication where the idiots have a huge advantage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> bars okay..but places to get food? how are these workers going to pay rent? there are people who still have to work..people like me who need to eat.


Government Dole, paid vacation, Trump socialism for the Trump Flu is the only cure, people are saying...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2020)

Read that Seattle is to the point of making impossible decisions, who gets ventilators, rumor says nobody over 40 considered,let that sink in if true.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He's the kind of asshole that will say, "see, it was nothing" if the current measures are successful.
> 
> The internet is a form of communication where the idiots have a huge advantage.


Alas, many are struck down and slain in bars and at public gatherings across the land, online is their safe space, or soon will be...


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

You guys could choose to make up nice stuffs about people........you have never met.
Why do you always choose to make up the worst scenario you can........why not nice fantasies?
180,000 cases worldwide is pretty far right of the decimal point statistically.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Read that Seattle is to the point of making impossible decisions, who gets ventilators, rumor says nobody over 40 considered,let that sink in if true.


Talk about yer death panels, Trump death panels, if yer over 40 yer fucked. Accident victims and others needing critical care will soon be out of luck. Soon they will be deciding between the under 40's, who shall live and who shall perish, it's got to be Hell for the doctor explaining it to the families and calling the God shots..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Why do you always choose to make up the worst scenario you can........why not nice fantasies?


Ok, Donald gets it dies and we all live happily ever after, nice enough for ya?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2020)

Reading about rural hospitals in Iowa, one has 2 ventilators, rural areas will be the last to get the spread of the virus but they have nothing to fight it, tRUmp country will not far well but who will?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> You guys could choose to make up nice stuffs about people........you have never met.
> Why do you always choose to make up the worst scenario you can........why not nice fantasies?
> 180,000 cases worldwide is pretty far right of the decimal point statistically.


Best case scenarios aren’t dramatic enough


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Read that Seattle is to the point of making impossible decisions, who gets ventilators, rumor says nobody over 40 considered,let that sink in if true.


If? U one of those if’ers


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2020)

You don't actually believe hospital administrators will go on record saying such things do you? Heath care workers are leaking this stuff to warn the public what's coming in the hope people will wake up and follow the warnings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Reading about rural hospitals in Iowa, one has 2 ventilators, rural areas will be the last to get the spread of the virus but they have nothing to fight it, tRUmp country will not far well but who will?


Trump won't fair well either as the magnitude of his incompetence becomes even more apparent, the GOP might end up begging the democrats for new articles of impeachment. Nothing changes your opinion of someone like realizing they are trying to kill you to keep their numbers good. Many trumpers over 40 are coming to that realisation, it takes death and catastrophe to do it, but some will break loose. November will be a massacre of the elephants with Donald leading the herd over a cliff and into the abyss, while trampling over the corpses of millions.


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

Daughter works at the local hospital.
Well stocked and ready no Wuhan Wailer cases but a few oldies with flu......yes just the flu.
Schools are all closed and there was a shootout at the DQ..........big time for around here.


----------



## Moldy (Mar 16, 2020)

They closed casinos and ski resorts here in NV which are fairly large employers in this state. The workers will suffer greatly. State offices and schools now shuttered. My grandson's golf and other grandson's baseball season is over early as all school sports are closed down for the year. I think we have about 30-40 cases reported for the state as of this morning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Daughter works at the local hospital.
> Well stocked and ready no Wuhan Wailer cases but a few oldies with flu......yes just the flu.
> Schools are all closed and there was a shootout at the DQ..........big time for around here.


With social distancing the murder rate will drop like a stone.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Daughter works at the local hospital.
> Well stocked and ready no Wuhan Wailer cases but a few oldies with flu......yes just the flu.
> Schools are all closed and there was a shootout at the DQ..........big time for around here.


Maybe if schools were open they would have been learning instead of shooting I say we add those to the list killed by corona virus. Inflation


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Maybe if schools were open they would have been learning instead of shooting I say we add those to the list killed by corona virus. Inflation


Maybe you should take a cruise, great deals now.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So stay off the road to avoid being hit by over worked truck drivers that may fall asleep at the wheel. That’s a bigger 10-4.


That's a pretty dumb thing to say. 

Do you realize some of these drivers are making a sacrifice and putting time with their family on the back burner so you can have food in your refrigerator or hospitals can have all the supplies they need?


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With social distancing the murder rate will drop like a stone.


There ya go.........love the positive thinking.
Bet the birth rates go up nine months from now to eh.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Incompetence, they are waiting in limited space to get through customs and must crowd together.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe: Trump Was So Ill-Prepared On Airport Screenings | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> don't you have teams for that?


I'm sure there are teams running hard right now too. Not everyone runs teams though.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> That's a pretty dumb thing to say.
> 
> Do you realize some of these drivers are making a sacrifice and putting time with their family on the back burner so you can have food in your refrigerator or hospitals can have all the supplies they need?


Do you realize being sleep deprived is just as bad as being under the influence 









Studies Show Sleep Deprivation Performance Is Similar to Being Under the Influence of Alcohol


These findings reinforce evidence that the adverse effects of sleep deprivation are an important factor in performance of speed and accuracy needed for safety -- this includes driving.



www.huffpost.com


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

1550 fatalities a year another thing killing more than the corona virus.

We are doing things more dangerous than the corona because of the fear. It’s amazing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

*Disconnect From Scientists, Trump On Coronavirus Continues | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Do you realize being sleep deprived is just as bad as being under the influence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok we'll just just forget that America is having a national emergency right now and stop to take a nap


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

Doing things more dangerous than the corona doesn’t make sense to me


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 16, 2020)

Like not getting supplies transported to where it's needed the most?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> Like not getting supplies transported to where it's needed the most?


Toilet paper? We’re risking lives to get toilet paper somewhere. Cmon man. Even you can’t be on board with that

I get it it’s your job and your financially and emotionally invested. But if everything is “shut down” what supplies are needed besides first aid equipment?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Toilet paper? We’re risking lives to get toilet paper somewhere. Cmon man. Even you can’t be on board with that
> 
> I get it it’s your job and your financially and emotionally invested. But if everything is “shut down” what supplies are needed besides first aid equipment?


So the Covid-19 virus is no threat but you are worried about the risk of toilet paper killings?

Yeah, that adds up, Tibor.

You suck at this.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 16, 2020)

@Wattzzup 

Food, fuel and clean water to name a few things right off the top of my head.
People aren't going to stop eating
People aren't going to stop driving their cars, not to mention people need propane to heat their homes
Some places need clean bottled water brought in. All this stuff is brought to you by truck

If you're worried about getting run over by a semi truck, well stay home out of the way so we can do our job to make sure America can survive


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

I’ll be home sleeping. Thanks


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 16, 2020)

Global airlines face bankruptcy by May if governments don’t intervene, warns aviation consultant


By Lina Saigol Airlines are flying into one of the bloodiest weeks for the industry, as they battle to survive travel restrictions and country lockdowns in the face of the coronavirus crisis American Airlines announced that it is cutting a third of its international flights amid a major slowdown...




news.google.com


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Global airlines face bankruptcy by May if governments don’t intervene, warns aviation consultant
> 
> 
> By Lina Saigol Airlines are flying into one of the bloodiest weeks for the industry, as they battle to survive travel restrictions and country lockdowns in the face of the coronavirus crisis American Airlines announced that it is cutting a third of its international flights amid a major slowdown...
> ...


Like Uncle Sam won’t bail them out quit it


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2020)

Going out to see about vegetable garden supplies, hope the herd hasn't cleared it out already.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Say what you want. The person with the most votes doesn’t win. Therefore by simple math it doesn’t matter.
> 
> And to call everyone UnAmerican is a very American thing to do now when people don’t agree with u.


Ignoring what I said about the House of Representatives is a bullshit trolling tactic. The House is the one true democratic election in the Federal Government no matter how much you close your eyes to it.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Ignoring what I said about the House of Representatives is a bullshit trolling tactic. The House is the one true democratic election in the Federal Government no matter how much you close your eyes to it.


It’s not trolling it’s how a bunch of people feel. Why do you think they have to spend so much money getting us all there? There has to be some financial gain. I’m not voting for anything unless my vote counts toward the president. That’s my choice and my right as an American no matter wtf you try to guilt me with.

And you did NOT dispute my fact about voting for president because you know it’s Bs. You want to start talking about the house and blah blah blah. I’m protesting voting until they change it period. Whether it upsets u or not


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> It’s not trolling it’s how a bunch of people feel. Why do you think they have to spend so much money getting us all there? There has to be some financial gain. I’m not voting for anything unless my vote counts toward the president. That’s my choice and my right as an American no matter wtf you try to guilt me with.


'feel' is bullshit statement and it is flat wrong. 

But if you are an American and not just another foreign/trump paid troll spreading their bullshit, you are at least a useful idiot for them. So you do you. And ill do me pointing out that what you are saying/doing is exactly what the master class has always wanted from anyone who is not them.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 16, 2020)

Gerrymandering has killed democracy, beginning with the house.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> 'feel' is bullshit statement and it is flat wrong.
> 
> But if you are an American and not just another foreign/trump paid troll spreading their bullshit, you are at least a useful idiot for them. So you do you. And ill do me pointing out that what you are saying/doing is exactly what the master class has always wanted from anyone who is not them.


Another one that blames trump when I don’t agree with them. Lmao

You waste your time suggesting the president. I’d rather stay home and watch tv


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

Here’s one all the presidents that lost popular vote but still “won” the election. All Republican Party. That’s a red flag


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Another one that blames trump when I don’t agree with them. Lmao
> 
> You waste your time suggesting the president. I’d rather stay home and watch tv


You are so clever. I didn't 'blame Trump' when you didn't agree with me, I pointed out that you are a useful idiot for his racist agenda that the Russians are propping up. 

If you are an American and staying home that is on you. People do stupid shit everyday, I am not one to try to fix people. I am just pointing out what you are saying is asinine, and exactly what the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda want from you and any American that doesn't vote for Trump and the Republicans.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You are so clever. I didn't 'blame Trump' when you didn't agree with me, I pointed out that you are a useful idiot for his racist agenda that the Russians are propping up.
> 
> If you are an American and staying home that is on you. People do stupid shit everyday, I am not one to try to fix people. I am just pointing out what you are saying is asinine, and exactly what the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda want from you and any American that doesn't vote for Trump and the Republicans.


Sounds like it’s working out well for both of us.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Right which is why we shouldn’t run to stores and empty shelves.
> 
> At this point let’s be honest. We’re all guessing. No one knows thats why everyone is so scared.


Maybe if you suck trumps dick a little harder he won’t be the biggest failure ever


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2020)

I go out to rake the forest floor, assured by Individual 1 this is a Democrat hoax, only to come in and find he's declared a national emergency. All this flushing of the toilet takes time away from washing my hands (happy birthday to you...). I'll buy up all the personal lube I can find, then mark it up a couple thousand percent. Buy stock in lube, thank me later. Individual 1 cannot tell the truth, even with a teleprompter.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2020)

topcat said:


> I go out to rake the forest floor, assured by Individual 1 this is a Democrat hoax, only to come in and find he's declared a national emergency. All this flushing of the toilet takes time away from washing my hands (happy birthday to you...). I'll buy up all the personal lube I can find, then mark it up a couple thousand percent. Buy stock in lube, thank me later. Individual 1 cannot tell the truth, even with a teleprompter.


National emergency on Friday, "we have it under control" today.


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2020)

"Tremendous control" and he's saved "thousands of lives" too, so there's that. Well, back outside, those forest floors won't rake themselves.


Fogdog said:


> National emergency on Friday, "we have it under control" today.


----------



## 1212ham (Mar 16, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> That's more bullshit. It's going to take at least a year to make an effective vaccine if it can be made.
> 
> Corona virus is of the same family as the 200 or so cold virus we have lived with for millennia. Has anyone cured the common cold yet?
> 
> ...











Coronavirus: anger in Germany at report Trump seeking exclusive vaccine deal


Ministers and MPs criticise display of ‘self-interest’ and accuse US president of electioneering




www.theguardian.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2020)

just got back from town. picked up some scripts at walgreens drive thru. observed parking lots of natural grocers and safeway for about 20 minutes and not one person had a facemask on going in or out. so much for social distancing around here.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 16, 2020)

1212ham said:


> Coronavirus: anger in Germany at report Trump seeking exclusive vaccine deal
> 
> 
> Ministers and MPs criticise display of ‘self-interest’ and accuse US president of electioneering
> ...


Not surprised greedy white Americans have been making money coming and going for history. People make money on the down just like the ups. Someone is getting rich af right now


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> just got back from town. picked up some scripts at walgreens drive thru. observed parking lots of natural grocers and safeway for about 20 minutes and not one person had a facemask on going in or out. so much for social distancing around here.


I thought the message was: If you aren't sick, wearing a mask only takes one away from somebody who needs it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I thought the message was: If you aren't sick, wearing a mask only takes one away from somebody who needs it.


the message is nobody knows if they are sick. maybe i am? maybe you are? maybe the cashier is? maybe the guy right behind you is? the mask is called PPE for a reason: PERSONAL protective equipment.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2020)

The herd hasn't cleaned out the vegetable garden stuff in my area yet. Home Depot had no toilet paper and only two rolls of paper towels lol.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

The States of Connecticut (my home), New York & New Jersey in coordination announced today the mandatory closing of all restaurants & bars & gatherings of more than 50 people starting this evening at 8 PM ,following the lead of several other states, so I have to make this quick
Paris & Madrid have also followed New York City's lead & also have closed all they're restaurants, bars & bistros.
Wow, I'd hate too be a tourist today, what a fucking nightmare.
Well, now it's time for me to go the liquor store and wipe them out of Jameson Whiskey & Fosters Lager 
I wouldn't be able to survive without them & that's a sad fact 
So, I'm also going up the road to Tony's Bar & Grill, & have one for the road (which it might actually be  )
I'll just hang out for awhile with the regulars like One Tooth Joe & Bobby Little Dick & infect/be-infected each other one last time until who the fuck knows when.
THIS IS FUCKING INSANE!!!!!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The herd hasn't cleaned out the vegetable garden stuff in my area yet. Home Depot had no toilet paper and only two rolls of paper towels lol.


Plenty of toilet paper here but the stores were busy. I got a bunch of groceries today whereas previously I had eschewed any sort of hoarding. Today I got enough so that we don't have to visit a store for four or five days. There were shortages of flour, potatoes, meat. But that was not at Walmer, that was at the fancy store. One employee was loudly proclaiming that this was overblown and that this is no worse than the flu which causes many more deaths. Then she said "I heard on FOX..." and the woman she was talking to shouted out "Ha!"

My guess is that the Walmer was much worse even though more of them are FOX listeners. They don't seem to be listening.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> just got back from town. picked up some scripts at walgreens drive thru. observed parking lots of natural grocers and safeway for about 20 minutes and not one person had a facemask on going in or out. so much for social distancing around here.


In some areas they may think you are robbing the place.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2020)

HD was pretty quiet.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 16, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Plenty of toilet paper here but the stores were busy. I got a bunch of groceries today whereas previously I had eschewed any sort of hoarding. Today I got enough so that we don't have to visit a store for four or five days. There were shortages of flour, potatoes, meat. But that was not at Walmer, that was at the fancy store. One employee was loudly proclaiming that this was overblown and that this is no worse than the flu which causes many more deaths. Then she said "I heard on FOX..." and the woman she was talking to shouted out "Ha!"
> 
> My guess is that the Walmer was much worse even though more of them are FOX listeners. They don't seem to be listening.


Same here on flour etc. Beer almost sold out.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Not surprised greedy white Americans have been making money coming and going for history. People make money on the down just like the ups. Someone is getting rich af right now


AZZUP still irrelevant AF


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 16, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Same here on flour etc. Beer almost sold out.


Good lord, plenty of beer at this store. But then it is also a state liquor store with a really good selection. At this point we have pretty much planned on not going to the Walmer until this is over. There is an Aldi here too but I think they are pretty much wiped out. It turns out that Aldi is really popular with the Amish. They pull up in these enormous vans with trailers on them (called Yoder totters here, Yoder being a *really *common Amish name) and fill the fuckers up with cheap Aldi food and then haul it back down to sell in their Amish stores.

I think the Amish are in danger of getting hammered by this. One one hand, you might think that they are isolated. This is not true. Every day, busloads of tourists, many foreign, traipse through their farms n shit. When you add in the fact that their hygiene is, um, not the best, once one of them gets it, its going to be off to the races. And of course, health insurance is forbidden by god, so if a substantial number of them need major healthcare, it may financially devastate the community.

I wonder if they listen to FOX,

Primary just got postponed until June.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


>


Ok, good song.
Let's brighten things up a wee bit with this one


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> the mask is called PPE for a reason: PERSONAL protective equipment.


Supposedly it (masks) has no effect on catching the virus, only on the transmission of the virus.
They stop you from coughing up your sputum onto your neighbor, but unfortunately that's about it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Supposedly it (masks) has no effect on catching the virus, only on the transmission of the virus.
> They stop you from coughing up your sputum onto your neighbor, but unfortunately that's about it.


They keep you from touching your face which is pretty good.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> the message is nobody knows if they are sick. maybe i am? maybe you are? maybe the cashier is? maybe the guy right behind you is? the mask is called PPE for a reason: PERSONAL protective equipment.


I hear you. I tend to be drawn to contradictions. So, I'm picking at one here. Not disagreeing but what you say contradicts what general messages from health care providers. I realize this isn't a clearly delineated issue. If you are talking about the "N95" mask, then yes, it can be a good PPE and they are in short supply. The guidance there to the general public is, don't buy them, they are needed by health workers to keep them from getting sick. 

Regarding surgical masks:









COVID-19: When should you wear a face mask? - Mayo Clinic News Network


COVID-19 can cause a number of symptoms that may appear several days after exposure. The most common symptoms are cough, fever and shortness of breath. The virus is primarily spread by respiratory droplets transmitted via close contact (within 6 feet) with an infected person, according to the...




newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org





"The current recommendations regarding masks are that if you yourself are sick with fever and cough, you can wear a surgical mask to prevent transmission to other people. If you are healthy, there is not thought to be any additional benefit to wearing a mask yourself because the mask is not airtight and does not necessarily prevent breathing in of these viral particles, which are very tiny," says Dr. Nipunie Rajapakse, a Mayo Clinic infectious diseases specialist.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Supposedly it (masks) has no effect on catching the virus, only on the transmission of the virus.
> They stop you from coughing up your sputum onto your neighbor, but unfortunately that's about it.


I've got a few of the N95s so why wouldn't I wear it? Can't hurt that's for sure. i've also got a welding respirator that i think filters out nuclear isotopes. So that's the back up when this really gets bad.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I hear you. I tend to be drawn to contradictions. So, I'm picking at one here. Not disagreeing but what you say contradicts what general messages from health care providers. I realize this isn't a clearly delineated issue. If you are talking about the "N95" mask, then yes, it can be a good PPE and they are in short supply. The guidance there to the general public is, don't buy them, they are needed by health workers to keep them from getting sick.
> 
> Regarding surgical masks:
> 
> ...


and in my case, i just got over a cold with all the symptoms except for the fever part. so i'm either protecting myself or others. either way works for me.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I've got a few of the N95s so why wouldn't I wear it? Can't hurt that's for sure. i've also got a welding respirator that i think filters out nuclear isotopes. So that's the back up when this really gets bad.


They are asking people to not buy any more and keep them available to health care workers. Of course, wear one if you have one. Smart of you to keep them in stock as a back up. They are darn good at filtering out virus particles. Which is why a health care worker must have one. 

It's just that your post questions why others weren't wearing them. The reason for not wearing surgical mask given is; surgical masks aren't much help and there aren't enough of the good shit to go around, so let the people who are treating sick people get them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> They are asking people to not buy any more and keep them available to health care workers. Of course, wear one if you have one. Smart of you to keep them in stock as a back up. They are darn good at filtering out virus particles. Which is why a health care worker must have one.
> 
> It's just that your post questions why others weren't wearing them. The reason for not wearing surgical mask given is; surgical masks aren't much help and there aren't enough of the good shit to go around, so let the people who are treating sick people get them.


I get your point. I would think even a bandana or scarf would provide slightly better protection than nothing.


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2020)

The doctor said give him jug band music, it seems to make him feel just fine.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> and in my case, i just got over a cold with all the symptoms except for the fever part. so i'm either protecting myself or others. either way works for me.


From what I've read so far states that everyone on the face of the Earth is going to get it sooner or later, it's inevitable
Those that have weakened immune systems &/or other health issues are the prime candidates to die from Covid-19, so a lot of people are going to suffer from this virus, one way or the other.
What they're hoping for now is to find a vaccine ASAP, but early estimates expect that too take a year, at least
This is one fucked up OP ain't it?
I truly wish I never started it
But the good news is we can all share, hopefully as friends, our experiances & help each other survive this madness.
That's what I want this thread too do
Peace out brothers & sisters & stay safe


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 16, 2020)

Overheard today at a San Francisco Whole Foods:

A woman was in the cash register line and in her cart were six whole chickens. It wasn't so much that other people were giving her any shit about it but she clearly felt self-conscious about her purchase because the store was running out of meat and she felt the need to explain why they should not look at her as a filthy hoarder. So she blurts out "these aren't for me, these are for my dogs!" 

Oh, ok. The reason you can't get a chicken isn't because she needs them to feed her family. It's her dogs. I feel better.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I get your point. I would think even a bandana or scarf would provide slightly better protection than nothing.


Yesterday in the supermarket I was admonished by the lady behind me in line in the checkout when I shook hand's with the manager.
"You know you shouldn't be doing that, your spreading germs"
I felt like smacking her, but she was right.
Elbow bumps from now on


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Overheard today at a San Francisco Whole Foods:
> 
> A woman was in the cash register line and in her cart were six whole chickens. It wasn't so much that other people were giving her any shit about it but she clearly felt self-conscious about her purchase because the store was running out of meat and she felt the need to explain why they should not look at her as a filthy hoarder. So she blurts out "these aren't for me, these are for my dogs!"
> 
> Oh, ok. The reason you can't get a chicken isn't because she needs them to feed her family. It's her dogs. I feel better.


Poor lady, she probably has her dogs on one of the raw meat diets, 





If/when her dogs go off it, they will have diarrhea like mother fuckers.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Overheard today at a San Francisco Whole Foods:
> 
> A woman was in the cash register line and in her cart were six whole chickens. It wasn't so much that other people were giving her any shit about it but she clearly felt self-conscious about her purchase because the store was running out of meat and she felt the need to explain why they should not look at her as a filthy hoarder. So she blurts out "these aren't for me, these are for my dogs!"
> 
> Oh, ok. The reason you can't get a chicken isn't because she needs them to feed her family. It's her dogs. I feel better.


The only animal protein my colleague and his wife feed their dog is organic duck meat. The dog's coat is as luminous as Kim Kardashian's mane.


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2020)

How about Namaste, instead of touching.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Overheard today at a San Francisco Whole Foods:
> 
> A woman was in the cash register line and in her cart were six whole chickens. It wasn't so much that other people were giving her any shit about it but she clearly felt self-conscious about her purchase because the store was running out of meat and she felt the need to explain why they should not look at her as a filthy hoarder. So she blurts out "these aren't for me, these are for my dogs!"
> 
> Oh, ok. The reason you can't get a chicken isn't because she needs them to feed her family. It's her dogs. I feel better.


I hope they were for her dogs.
They are the worst fucking thing around to give a dog, the bones will kill them & risk of bacteria is huge.
Good


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4506255


What cut?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> In some areas they may think you are robbing the place.


i passed on the social distancing in lil italy


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2020)

topcat said:


> How about Namaste, instead of touching.


I prefer another suggestion: the Vulcan greeting:


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What cut?


thats a bone in rib steak from WFM, it was decent with some potato salad, grilled asparagus and Shiner Bocks


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> thats a bone in rib steak from WFM, it was decent with some potato salad, grilled asparagus and Shiner Bocks


I thought it was a rib eye cut, but can't find it with the bone in where I live 
The bone is the difference, big time.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> thats a bone in rib steak from WFM, it was decent with some potato salad, grilled asparagus and Shiner Bocks


i love that kind of natural wood charcoal vs the old briquettes.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I thought it was a rib eye cut, but can't find it with the bone in where I live
> The bone is the difference, big time


our local butcher shop always has (not sure about now) the tomahawk cut ribeye. with the big axe handle bone sticking out.


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I prefer another suggestion: the Vulcan greeting:
> 
> View attachment 4506283


I considered that and I'd prefer it, but thought more would accept the namaste message.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Supposedly it (masks) has no effect on catching the virus, only on the transmission of the virus.
> They stop you from coughing up your sputum onto your neighbor, but unfortunately that's about it.


An N95 mask properly fitted and fit tested will protect you, but must be reserved for those dealing with sick people and folks like cops, EMS workers and even grocery store checkout clerks. A simple DIY mask will protect others, but you should not be in public if you need to wear one for that reason.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i love that kind of natural wood charcoal vs the old briquettes.


same, gets hot as fuck, doesnt stink and doent fall apart if you need to engineer your heat zones once it's kicking. I like to light it with 99% isopropyl for excitement and clean, smokeless ignition.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> thats a bone in rib steak from WFM, it was decent with some potato salad, grilled asparagus and Shiner Bocks





rkymtnman said:


> our local butcher shop always has (not sure about now) the tomahawk cut ribeye. with the big axe handle bone sticking out.


That cut & the Porterhouse are the 2 best cuts of beef in the World in my opinion,
Definitely Last Supper stuff


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> our local butcher shop always has (not sure about now) the tomahawk cut ribeye. with the big axe handle bone sticking out.


yes the tomahawks make for dramatic presentations. I save the big guns for entertaining. I had a really superb pork rib chop tomahawk style last summer. I didnt grill it. I rubbed it with all kinds of love, browned it up then pan roasted. It was as good as those rare breed pork products like berkshire, mangalitsa, "wagyu", gloucestershire etc


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That cut & the Porterhouse are the 2 best cuts of beef in the World in my opinion,
> Definitely Last Supper stuff


my last meal would definitley be a massive prime rib with fresh horseradish and au jus. then kill me.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2020)

San Francisco Bay Area counties issue shelter-in-place order


Officials in seven San Francisco Bay Area counties have issued a shelter-in-place mandate affecting about 7 million people, including the city of San Francisco itself




abcnews.go.com


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2020)

"Hunker down", a good band name and phrase that Trump and his crime family would like to copyright. Like Pat Riley did with "threepeat".


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 16, 2020)

Dentists closed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

*First participant in coronavirus vaccine trial given dose*
From CNN’s Michael Nedelman

A novel coronavirus vaccine trial in the US has now given a dose to its first participant, the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases announced Monday.
The study aims to enroll a total of 45 healthy adults over a six-week time frame. Each participant will receive two injections about a month apart in varying doses. 
The study, which is a Phase I trial, is meant to establish that the vaccine is safe and induces a desired response from participants' immune systems. Proving that the vaccine is effective in preventing COVID-19 infection, however, will require follow-up studies involving many more participants, which will take many more months, experts say.


> “Finding a safe and effective vaccine to prevent infection with [the novel coronavirus] is an urgent public health priority,” NIAID Director Dr. Anthony Fauci said in a statement Monday. “This Phase 1 study, launched in record speed, is an important first step toward achieving that goal.”


The trial is funded by NIAID and run out of the Kaiser Permanente Washington Health Research Institute in Seattle. The vaccine, which uses genetic material called messenger RNA, was developed by NIAID scientists in collaboration with the biotech company Moderna.
The agency credited the speed with which it stood up a Phase I trial to its prior studies on related coronaviruses SARS and MERS. Scientists had previously worked on an experimental MERS vaccine targeting a protein on the virus' surface, which gave them a "head start for developing a vaccine candidate to protect against COVID-19," the statement said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

A mere $19 million, should be more like 19 Billion! A good place for a few billionaires to dump some cash.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*World Health Organization's new coronavirus respond fund raised nearly $19 million so far*
From CNN's Jacqueline Howard

Since the World Health Organization launched its COVID-19 Solidarity Response Fund on Friday, more than 110,000 people have contributed almost $19 million to the fund, WHO Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said during a press briefing on Monday.


> "We’re grateful to everyone who has contributed," Tedros said


*He continued:* "These funds will help to buy diagnostic tests, supplies for health workers and support research and development.”


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

Why the fuck is Trump POTUS, that useless POS.
At least someone in Government has the foresight to see what the fuck is heading our way.






Someone should drag Trump out of the WH into the Rose Garden & put a bullet into his brain pan, like right now & do the Galaxy a favor.
That's what they would do in North Korea or China too fools, and that's a good idea in my opinion in this case.
Fucking curse upon Mankind


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4506345


“Trump blowing Putin” is your other open tab

lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> my last meal would definitley be a massive prime rib with fresh horseradish and au jus. then kill me.


With a big baked Idaho potato with lot's of sour cream & butter & chives & warm apple pie with vanilla ice-cream on top for dessert


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> “Trump blowing Putin” is your other open tab
> 
> lol


ya, needed a pic for a facebook post. The comment section on the betting site was loaded with magats, poorly educated cucks and fox rubes. They have erased all the comments a couple times each day. The crowd there is like 85% swine shit junkies.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> With a big baked Idaho potato with lot's of sour cream & butter & chives & warm apple pie with vanilla ice-cream on top for dessert


OMG dude your're going deep american old school

id want some french and japanese stuff along with banana split or a hot fudge sundae and lobster new burgh


----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Nader 2020


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2020)

Nothing sadder than having to tell chidren that little league is canceled until further notice. Damn they were so excited to get started. Now they are stuck in homes with nothing to do but play video games.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4506351
> Nader 2020


developed nations have govt health care for their citizens. Here in USAits just another way for a rich motherfucker to fuck you out of your blood sweat and tears.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4506351
> Nader 2020


"Never waste a crisis" _Rahm Emmanuel_

Sanders said the same thing at the debate. What a pile of dreck. It will take years to implement and ignores what can be done now. Biden took him to the woodshed for it


----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> developed nations have govt health care for their citizens. Here in USAits just another way for a rich motherfucker to fuck you out of your blood sweat and tears.
> 
> View attachment 4506365


My job offers great insurance.. but we cant even get tested here unless you've been to china. They just tell you to self quarantine apparently


----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> "Never waste a crisis" _Rahm Emmanuel_
> 
> Sanders said the same thing at the debate. What a pile of dreck. It will take years to implement and ignores what can be done now. Biden took him to the woodshed for it


I just thought it was funny to see nader pop up


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2020)

*'Try getting it yourselves': Trump told governors they're responsible for getting their own medical equipment to treat coronavirus patients*








'Try getting it yourselves': Trump told governors they're responsible for getting their own medical equipment to treat coronavirus patients


Trump's directive reportedly took some of the governors by surprise given that states are already working overtime to contain the spread of the virus.




www.businessinsider.com





_"Respirators, ventilators, all of the equipment — try getting it yourselves," Trump told the governors during a phone call, The New York Times reported. "We will be backing you, but try getting it yourselves. Points of sales, much better, much more direct if you can get it yourself."

The Times reported that Trump's directive took some of the governors by surprise given that states are already working overtime to contain the spread of the novel coronavirus and are hoping for more federal aid._


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I just thought it was funny to see nader pop up


Yeah, these guys are clueless. Completely lost when it comes time to actually do something.

They are pure though.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> OMG dude your're going deep american old school


Fuck yea!!!!
My last meal is definitely going to be American (Italian?).
Give me some rare steak & potatoes & fresh corn & apple pie & I'll die happy.
Irish food sucks


----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, these guys are clueless. Completely lost when it comes time to actually do something.
> 
> They are pure though.


So what happens if biden and trump both catch it and go down?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

londonfog said:


> Nothing sadder than having to tell chidren that little league is canceled until further notice. Damn they were so excited to get started. Now they are stuck in homes with nothing to do but play video games.


Yea, I know a few alcoholics that are pretty fucking sad right now because their favorite gin mills are shuttered.
Think about it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I just thought it was funny to see nader pop up


I agree with the general sentiment of Ralph's post, but now is not the time to fuck around, but to focus efforts, it's not even time to blame Donald yet, but that day is coming. This crises will change the debate around healthcare in America, but right now is not the time to have that debate. People adapt to crises and they will get used to this one too, ya got used to Donald after all and that was a daily crises! Like the Blitz in WWII London, you will quickly get used to the new reality and then the debate and investigations will begin. Folks are spooked right now, but not for long, when shit happens we humans organise and if Donald disorganisation is in the way, he will be bypassed. 

Some one must have talked to Donald, maybe Mitch, and made some kind of an impression (with a club), cause he's bucked up and walked straight today! Maybe the markets going through the floor scared the shit out of him.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, I know a few alcoholics that are pretty fucking sad right now because their favorite gin mills are shuttered.
> Think about it


We went from a meeting were you had the kids playfully talking shit about how great they were going to be this year, how no one is going to be able to hit his/her fastball. how many double plays they were going to create... to tears in eyes because now they are not able to play a game and socialize with friends. Fucking sad. This world is one cruel bitch


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> So what happens if biden and trump both catch it and go down?


Very good point.
This a very serious issue actually, along with how the fuck are we going to be able to vote in 7 months?
Does anyone else see the prospect of the election being delayed & Trump continuing on as POTUS under an Emergency Act?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> So what happens if biden and trump both catch it and go down?


The selection of the nominee is done at the conventions. I think it would be time to get creative. I'd go for gladiator contests among the primary contestants. Buttigieg vs Booker would be a great match. It being that nobody ran against Trump, they just put up his preserved corpse for election. It couldn't do the job worse than Trump did.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> The selection of the nominee is done at the conventions. I think it would be time to get creative. I'd go for gladiator contests among the primary contestants. Buttigieg vs Booker would be a great match. It being that nobody ran against Trump, they just put up his preserved corpse for election. It couldn't do the job worse than Trump did.


Yep the Trumpers will have Trump's Tomb (with 2' high gold letters) where they will keep him preserved under glass like Lenin and roll out the wax work every 4 years. Do you actually need to be alive to run? Or is that another loophole a dead Donald could slither through.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2020)

Boris Johnson. Wakes up with a hangover from the previous evening and finds out there are only 5,000 ventilators in the entire UK healthcare system. He gets on a conference call and asks automobile components manufacturers and such to design and build 30,000 more, 

in two weeks!

Sounds like the goof is in over his head.

*Coronavirus: PM urges industry to help make NHS ventilators*
_








PM urges industry to help make NHS ventilators


Boris Johnson is to ask engineering firms to shift production lines to build the life-saving equipment.




www.bbc.com





It comes amid growing concern about a shortage of the life-saving equipment as coronavirus infections increase.
Carmakers and the construction equipment firm JCB are among manufacturers to be contacted.
Downing Street said it wanted the manufacturing sector "to come together to help the country".
"Preparing for the spread of the coronavirus outbreak is a national priority and we're calling on the manufacturing industry and all those with relevant expertise who might be able to help to come together to help the country tackle this national crisis," Downing Street said.

On Sunday's BBC Andrew Marr show, Health Secretary Matt Hancock said engineering firms should consider switching some manufacturing to help ramp production of the vital equipment. He accepted it was the kind of policy normally reserved for times of war.

"We've got high quality engineering in this country," Mr Hancock said. "We want anybody who has the manufacturing capability to turn to the manufacture of ventilators, to do that."_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Very good point.
> This a very serious issue actually, along with how the fuck are we going to be able to vote in 7 months?
> Does anyone else see the prospect of the election being delayed & Trump continuing on as POTUS under an Emergency Act?


They might want to consider a VP for the VP, a VVP if you will, a Holy Trinity headed by Joe the father...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Boris Johnson. Wakes up with a hangover from the previous evening and finds out there are only 5,000 ventilators in the entire UK healthcare system. He gets on a conference call and asks automobile components manufacturers and such to design and build 30,000 more,
> 
> in two weeks!
> 
> ...


This won't peek until June they say and an emergency program to make good enough ventilators like liberty ships could be quickly implemented, military logistics. The more time the better and it should have been initiated long ago, but a standard simplified design could be made quickly, including the kind that work like iron lungs. It would be criminal not to try and the chinese are probably way ahead of the curve here and can help a lot.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This won't peek until June they say and an emergency program to make good enough ventilators like liberty ships could be quickly implemented, military logistics. The more time the better and it should have been initiated long ago, but a standard simplified design could be made quickly, including the kind that work like iron lungs. It would be criminal not to try and the chinese are probably way ahead of the curve here and can help a lot.


I saw your DIY ventilator post. 

It's not just a matter of moving air in and out. You have to get the pressure and flow just right or you can kill the patient. With sophisticated sensors and online monitors AND a capable, trained ICU nurse, those marvels of engineering made predominately by Swiss and Swedish manufacturers have become life savers. 

So, no. Ridiculous idea to just design and build one from scratch in even a couple of months.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I saw your DIY ventilator post.
> 
> It's not just a matter of moving air in and out. You have to get the pressure and flow just right or you can kill the patient. With sophisticated sensors and online monitors AND a capable, trained ICU nurse, those marvels of engineering made predominately by Swiss and Swedish manufacturers have become life savers.
> 
> So, no. Ridiculous idea to just design and build one from scratch in even a couple of months.


Foggy they've had ventilators for a lot longer than they've had modern digital electronics, sensors and feedback loops for control. The DIY ventilator post was a joke, but the one under it about the currass ventilators was interesting and reproducible in simplified form on a large scale. This is an extreme emergency situation and things can happen very quickly with the right person in charge of the program with the proper authority

I think the chinese have already done the heavy lifting on this and have anticipated market need if nothing else, I'm sure inquires are being made. This is a base all governments should have already covered. Like I said, we have to try, even if it's too late, and we don't need the latest greatest either, just good enough to do the job.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 16, 2020)

*Trump On His Response To Coronavirus: 'I'd Rate It A 10' ....*
The remarks about addressing the COVID-19 outbreak came the same day that the stock market hit -3,000 points. ...... and the shit circus plays on.


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2020)

Little League is postponed! The horror!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

I can't get this fucking song out of my fucking head.






Fuck REM, I don't feel fine, at all


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I saw your DIY ventilator post.
> 
> It's not just a matter of moving air in and out. You have to get the pressure and flow just right or you can kill the patient. With sophisticated sensors and online monitors AND a capable, trained ICU nurse, those marvels of engineering made predominately by Swiss and Swedish manufacturers have become life savers.
> 
> So, no. Ridiculous idea to just design and build one from scratch in even a couple of months.


I was tempted to use the detection kit on ya foggy


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump On His Response To Coronavirus: 'I'd Rate It A 10' ....*
> The remarks about addressing the COVID-19 outbreak came the same day that the stock market hit -3,000 points. ...... and the shit circus plays on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4506412


Will they the kill cockroaches too and can bed bugs spread it? Do Mar Logo guests get prefered testing as an exclusive feature of membership?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4506412


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Foggy they've had ventilators for a lot longer than they've had modern digital electronics, sensors and feedback loops for control. The DIY ventilator post was a joke, but the one under it about the currass ventilators was interesting and reproducible in simplified form on a large scale. This is an extreme emergency situation and things can happen very quickly with the right person in charge of the program with the proper authority
> 
> I think the chinese have already done the heavy lifting on this and have anticipated market need if nothing else, I'm sure inquires are being made. This is a base all governments should have already covered. Like I said, we have to try, even if it's too late, and we don't need the latest greatest either, just good enough to do the job.


Ventilators weren't very good before the new electronics came into use. The old ones just moved air in and out by squeezing a bag. It worked for people whose lungs hadn't failed but couldn't breathe for another reason, like coma, or damage to the spinal chord. The problem a Covid lung complication causes is fluid in the lungs. With the older equipment, the patient dies. The newer equipment allows fine adjustments of timing of inhalation and exhalation. Also, enables fine control of pressure to keep the fine airway passages open. Exhalation pressure also affects fluid uptake to help the patient recover. 

On the other hand, get it wrong and the patient suffers a lung blow out. Or during scale up, manufacturing defects can kill a lot of people. Defects that creep in during manufacturing are common in most product development projects. 

Finally, the limiting factor is also trained nurses who know how to use the unit. Put a completely stone-age tool into the system and people won't know how to operate it yet there they are, trying to save a person's life. The whole idea is fucking crazy and detached from reality.

Let's open up the Baloney Detection kit. Oh, here it is: #4: Spin more than one hypothesis. How about we list alternatives instead?

Why don't we put our energy into discussing alternatives?

How about funding to the hilt whatever it takes to make existing, registered designs? I suggest that if the manufacturer says they can do no more, it's kind of nuts to ask Lucas Electric (do they still exist) to become proficient at medical device manufacturing overnight. Put a few billion into finding a way to make 30,000 new respirators using the existing designs. It's not cost effective, I suppose but it could save lives without creating chaos into an already chaotic system.

How about digging through the inventory of obsolete equipment that already exists but needs updating and repair?

How about doing something else? You name it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

Anyone here live on the East Coast, USA?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was tempted to use the detection kit on ya foggy


What the hell, why not drag it out and use it to poke holes in what I said. I'm open to it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

If you do, maybe we could get together & burn a couple of bowls & drink a few drinks.
I'll buy the liquid & bring the herb & you bring the pipe 
Seriously, PM me


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

My brain is fucked up right now.
All I can think of is misery.
Fucking Irish melancholy.
Good song though when you feel like shit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> What the hell, why not drag it out and use it to poke holes in what I said. I'm open to it.


Ya already took care of excluding the middle. Older designs and refurbishing equipment are the most reasonable alternatives along with supporting manufacturers in every way possible. They can work with other companies to expand production as rapidly as possible, governments can smooth expanded supply chains. A good enough design would be good enough to deal with Coronavirus complications and would be a pre existing model that can be reproduced without supply chain bottlenecks.

I have a strong feeling that China might have been there done that with this issue and might even be ramping up production like they built hospitals (quarantine centers). They've had a good lead and a great need and of course like to make money!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> My brain is fucked up right now.
> All I can think of is misery.
> Fucking Irish melancholy.
> Good song though when you feel like shit


this song gives me flashbacks....."They heard the hum of the motors, they counted the rotors, and waited for us to arrive"....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4506430


Don't worry, yer Canadian cousins still love ya, in spite of yourselves...



https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/cbsa-border-airports-screening-trudeau-covid19-coronavirus-1.5498866



*Canada to bar entry to travellers who are not citizens, permanent residents or Americans*

*Exceptions will be in place for U.S. citizens, diplomats, crew and immediate family members of citizens*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4506430


We're #1, we're #1, we're #1
Yea, and that's probably gonna be true.
In the Death toll from COVID-19


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> this song gives me flashbacks....."They heard the hum of the motors, they counted the rotors, and waited for us to arrive"....


It give me the shivers every time I hear it.
Very bad memories of friends that went over & never really came back


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> If you do, maybe we could get together & burn a couple of bowls & drink a few drinks.
> I'll buy the liquid & bring the herb & you bring the pipe
> Seriously, PM me


The border is still open Jimmy, jump in the car and make a run for it!
*Canada to bar entry to travellers who are not citizens, permanent residents or Americans*
*Exceptions will be in place for U.S. citizens, diplomats, crew and immediate family members of citizens*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The border is still open Jimmy, jump in the car and make a run for it!
> *Canada to bar entry to travellers who are not citizens, permanent residents or Americans*
> *Exceptions will be in place for U.S. citizens, diplomats, crew and immediate family members of citizens*


I'll would say I'll meet you 1/2 way, say Bangor, Maine, but that's too far at the moment.
You come down to Boston & we have a deal.
No shit, I'll do it


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 16, 2020)

londonfog said:


> Nothing sadder than having to tell chidren that little league is canceled until further notice. Damn they were so excited to get started. Now they are stuck in homes with nothing to do but play video games.


I gave my buddy's daughter a key to my garage and told her she can come over when I'm at work and use my weight bench if she gets bored, my exercise equipment is in my garage. It's a nice weight machine, can do all different kinds of exercises - bench, squats, pull up/chin up, vertical knee raises, seated/standing row, leg raises almost any exercise you can think of. I'm also leaving my fishing poles out in the garage this morning too for her to use if she wants to go fishing.

I think those are better options for her than to stay home and rot her brain with video games for the next few weeks

I also told her there's rakes and wheelbarrow in my garage if she wants to clean my yard lol


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2020)

The companies that feed America and provide basic staples are bracing for labor shortages as the coronavirus pandemic intensifies, which could leave them without enough workers to manufacture, deliver and unpack groceries in stores in the coming months.
As the virus spreads, supermarkets and distribution facilities face a difficult choice: how to keep shelves stocked with essentials while keeping their workers safe.








Companies that feed America brace for labor shortages amid worry about restocking stores


The U.S. has enough food for now, but industry experts fear distribution channels could be swamped by sick workers.




www.adn.com


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The companies that feed America and provide basic staples are bracing for labor shortages as the coronavirus pandemic intensifies, which could leave them without enough workers to manufacture, deliver and unpack groceries in stores in the coming months.
> As the virus spreads, supermarkets and distribution facilities face a difficult choice: how to keep shelves stocked with essentials while keeping their workers safe.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm heading out this morning to bring one of our OTR drivers a clean empty reefer trailer so he can get right back to the west coast and grab more food, going to meet somewhere down by Indianapolis. Going to swap trailers and I'm bringing back his reefer full of frozen veggies for one of the distributors up here in Michigan.

Woot, let's keep America fed!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2020)

​


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

This is a good read








'Everything Is a Black Hole': Mounting Dread in the Age of Coronavirus


NEW YORK -- In a Harlem cafe late last week, a woman reading her cellphone sneezed without covering her mouth. On an ordinary day, the fleeting moment would pass barely noticed. But these are not ordinary days.The woman's downward-directed sneeze, in the narrow confines of PROOF Coffee Roasters,




www.yahoo.com





What stands out too me is that in "normal" times of disaster & uncertainty, we as human beings instinctively seem to try to bond with each other, too come together as a tribal unit, one might say.
Now, that is not possible except on social media.
Maybe RIU might be actually be worth something after all


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

Oh, and while I'm on a cheery note, too one & all, have a fantastic St. Patrick's Day!!!!!!






Slainte!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is a good read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do it for more than emotional support though at the bottom of the motivational heap it's one of the drivers, a human reaction to danger. One of the outcomes of this coming together is the sharing of important survival information, planning, marshalling resources and organizing to meet the challenge. Fortunately we don't need to be face to face to do most of this anymore, we got a lot more information from Italy than we did decades ago and their experience is a warning to others. We can stay home and informed a Hell of a lot better than in the past and can talk to others in our communities, including this community. We need to share our hopes, fears, ideas and opinions too and the internet helps with this as well. The young, horny and socially active will be difficult to keep home, social media and texting should help a lot, if only in getting laid with a limited break from self isolation, some things are worth the risk...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

Here's another good one.






Corned Beef, some cabbage & potatoes & a shitload of Guinness today for me.
Erin go Bragh!!!!


----------



## taint (Mar 17, 2020)

Giant jump in birth rates coming in...........lolz.
My guess is more than enough to offset the mass deaths being caused by the wuhan wailer.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm ready, are you?









For Some Buyers With Virus Fears, the Priority Isn't Toilet Paper. It's Guns.


Daniel Hill had never bought a gun before. But last week he was in Larry Hyatt's gun store in North Carolina, picking out two of them: a 9 mm Taurus handgun and an AR-15 semi-automatic rifle.His motivation: the coronavirus.Hill, a 29-year-old kitchen manager in Charlotte, said he fears that the...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm ready, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just sold a 38 special. I'll buy a shotgun...maybe. I don't like guns, but you do what you got to do. I never fired that .38, I bought it for protection from cougars while hiking, but I no longer hike the back country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm ready, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More irrational than toilet paper and about as useful, a bug is far more likely to do ya than a bullet. It takes extreme conditions for social order to break down, even if America has a worst case scenario with this virus it wouldn't be nearly enough. Armed people need to be organized and trained to be effective, they also need a purpose and a plan. Life will go on, people and society will adapt to the new reality, it's just difficult until we do. It's one of the classic Buddhist 3 kinds of suffering, that of change, the other two are that of pain and the last is that of conditionality (needing conditions to be just right etc to be happy).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm ready, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only about 2% of the cops are gonna die Jimmy, probably less cause they tend to be in better shape, though there are many exceptions! So it ain't the zombie apocalypse, though it seems that way to some because the bars and liquor stores are closed. Hey, running out of rolling papers is a major emergency for many here, lest anybody feel too cocky!


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2020)

"If we do a really good job, we'll not only hold the death down to a level that is much lower than the other way, had we not done a good job..."
- a very stable jeanyus.

He's even stupider when you read a transcript of what comes out of his pie hole.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2020)

Americans didn’t buy guns even after Pearl Harbor


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2020)

This morning:

Cable News: 'it's official..we don't have enough supplies..i repeat we..don't..have..enough..supplies..!!' (read with we're all going to die urgency)

Cable New Anchor after camera goes off (or next story)..I don't understand why everyone is freaking out..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2020)

topcat said:


> "If we do a really good job, we'll not only hold the death down to a level that is much lower than the other way, had we not done a good job..."
> - a very stable jeanyus.
> 
> He's even stupider when you read a transcript of what comes out of his pie hole.


as long as his numbers look good..don't test because they won't look so good.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 17, 2020)

topcat said:


> "If we do a really good job, we'll not only hold the death down to a level that is much lower than the other way, had we not done a good job..."
> - a very stable jeanyus.
> 
> He's even stupider when you read a transcript of what comes out of his pie hole.


A "good job" entails trying to secretly buy a German-made vaccine for US-only use I assume: https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/03/trump-tried-poaching-german-coronavirus-vaccine-for-us-only-report-says/

The comments are especially telling. The global disdain for Trump, and as a side-effect the USA as a whole is at an all time high.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2020)

Video emerges showing Trump talking about cutting pandemic team in 2018, despite saying last week 'I didn't know about it'


Video appears to contradict president's claim of ignorance about the cuts




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2020)

Ventilator Maker: We Can Ramp Up Production Five-Fold


The U.S. could be on a crash course of increasing ICU capacity--if it had the will.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

topcat said:


> I just sold a 38 special. I'll buy a shotgun...maybe.


I'm assuming the 38 was a revolver, so no loss there, but fuck the shotgun unless your shooting through doors.
Get a .40 cal S&W/Glock with two15 round magazines, it's much more effective.
8 rounds in a 12 gauge ain't gonna be enough for true crowd control.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> 8 rounds in a 12 gauge ain't gonna be enough for true crowd control.


Who said anything about eight rounds? You need to go classy... 32 shell drum in a AA-12... at a distance to maximize spread LOL


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm assuming the 38 was a revolver, so no loss there, but fuck the shotgun unless your shooting through doors.
> Get a .40 cal S&W/Glock with two15 round magazines, it's much more effective.
> 8 rounds in a 12 gauge ain't gonna be enough for true crowd control.


I'll stick with baseball bats and a tire iron. I don't anticipate a crowd.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Americans didn’t buy guns even after Pearl Harbor


They didn't buy toilet paper either, they got pissed, got organised and got to work!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Video emerges showing Trump talking about cutting pandemic team in 2018, despite saying last week 'I didn't know about it'
> 
> 
> Video appears to contradict president's claim of ignorance about the cuts
> ...


It will make a good TV ad for Bloomberg's boys to run against trump for Joe, all the anti Trump election ads will need to be redone, most new ones will feature his handling of the pandemic.

Now is not the time to upset the dear leader however, not until he signs a few more pieces of paper and folks get a chance to adjust to the new reality, Nancy will know the best time and the democratic leadership know her opinion and respect it bigly. Donald will pay dearly for this fiasco, at a time of Nancy's choosing and she is real good at picking the right time for maximum effect in november.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm assuming the 38 was a revolver, so no loss there, but fuck the shotgun unless your shooting through doors.
> Get a .40 cal S&W/Glock with two15 round magazines, it's much more effective.
> 8 rounds in a 12 gauge ain't gonna be enough for true crowd control.


Naw, rifle and a FLIR scope to see who's hot and gets shot!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2020)

Manufacturers should have been required to make ventilators 2 months ago. Total incompetents. Yes each of the incompetents, trump’s box of deplorables.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

How about a DIY hand cleaning station MOD using a modified non contact infrared thermometer, (turn the display around & mod the on button) have it give you your temperature while you sanitize your hands, the station could also have signs that inform, that many people who don't have a fever are infectious too. People might wanna sanitize and check their own temps while getting vital information.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Who said anything about eight rounds? You need to go classy... 32 shell drum in a AA-12... at a distance to maximize spread LOL


will be dusting off the Korean 75 rd drum mags today.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2020)

taint said:


> Giant jump in birth rates coming in...........lolz.
> My guess is more than enough to offset the mass deaths being caused by the wuhan wailer.


It’s called trump flu


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 17, 2020)

*On the Political Right, Anger and Suspicion Over Virus Precautions*
An Illinois mayor’s emergency decree drew fury from some who view coronavirus preparedness as politically motivated “hysteria.”




In Kendall, Fla., the megachurch pastor Guillermo Maldonado, another Trump religious adviser, derided members of his flock who stayed “home in a cave afraid of the virus,” according to The Herald, saying, “If we die, we die for Christ.”


----------



## spek9 (Mar 17, 2020)

So, the Trump administration is considering sending a $1,000 cheque to Americans.

Isn't that socialistic behaviour, giving out welfare like that?

Where are the Trump supporters and other ardent Republicans screaming about this absolutely despicable act? They're going to take the money quietly, then keep complaining about socialism.

LMFAO.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2020)

Republicans are now full bleed Socialists.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 17, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> In Kendall, Fla., the megachurch pastor Guillermo Maldonado, another Trump religious adviser, derided members of his flock who stayed “home in a cave afraid of the virus,” according to The Herald, saying, “If we die, we die for Christ.”


Well, that's what happens when you watch Fox News and listen to Donald Trump.
Trump, Fox News and the Coronavirus debacle.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Americans didn’t buy guns even after Pearl Harbor


No....they joined the Army


----------



## spek9 (Mar 17, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> In Kendall, Fla., the megachurch pastor Guillermo Maldonado, another Trump religious adviser, derided members of his flock who stayed “home in a cave afraid of the virus,” according to The Herald, saying, “If we die, we die for Christ.”


If you're advising the public to ignore even the most basic preventative measures because it's ok to be dying for some false deity that was created for control and financial gain, why not just put a gun to your head, pull the trigger and get closer to the "lord" more quickly?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More irrational than toilet paper and about as useful, a bug is far more likely to do ya than a bullet. It takes extreme conditions for social order to break down, even if America has a worst case scenario with this virus it wouldn't be nearly enough. Armed people need to be organized and trained to be effective, they also need a purpose and a plan. Life will go on, people and society will adapt to the new reality, it's just difficult until we do. It's one of the classic Buddhist 3 kinds of suffering, that of change, the other two are that of pain and the last is that of conditionality (needing conditions to be just right etc to be happy).


Not really, this only took 24hrs.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Only about 2% of the cops are gonna die Jimmy, probably less cause they tend to be in better shape, though there are many exceptions! So it ain't the zombie apocalypse, though it seems that way to some because the bars and liquor stores are closed. Hey, running out of rolling papers is a major emergency for many here, lest anybody feel too cocky!


Police response times are abysmal on a good day and will be non-existent in a crisis.....you will die waiting on the police.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2020)

We desperately need bars, restaurants, gyms to be ordered to close.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Video emerges showing Trump talking about cutting pandemic team in 2018, despite saying last week 'I didn't know about it'
> 
> 
> Video appears to contradict president's claim of ignorance about the cuts
> ...


lock him up


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm assuming the 38 was a revolver, so no loss there, but fuck the shotgun unless your shooting through doors.
> Get a .40 cal S&W/Glock with two15 round magazines, it's much more effective.
> 8 rounds in a 12 gauge ain't gonna be enough for true crowd control.


In combat you only use your sidearm to fight your way to your rifle......


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

Louisiana, Georgia, Maryland, Kentucky, Puerto Rico & Ohio have halted their Presidential primary voting scheduled for today.




__





As coronavirus pandemic delays 2020 primaries, is it time to worry about the November election?






www.msn.com




Trump will use COVID-19 to stay in power.
Wanna bet?


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Louisiana, Georgia, Maryland, Kentucky, Puerto Rico & Ohio have halted their Presidential primary voting scheduled for today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every state should prepare for mail-in ballots. No bet Jim, that is feasible.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2020)

topcat said:


> Every state should prepare for mail-in ballots. No bet, that is feasible.


russians can't hack mail in ballots. that would ruin trump's chance of re-election


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> russians can't hack mail in ballots. that would ruin trump's chance of re-election


Yep, can't win without cheatin'.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2020)

topcat said:


> Yep, can't win without cheatin'.


we've done mail in for a few years. the only part i don't agree with is that postage should be free. and they are oversized so a regular stamp isn't enough and alot get sent back to the sender.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

Here is the difference between Canada and the USA, we are catching up, in terms of mortality, i'll look at it in another week, provided I don't get sick. I'm wondering what the response difference will be, measured in the grim statistics of death and illness. I've heard no complaints from the medical community about the Canadian government's response, some initial confusion, but it first time for everybody. It's one way to measure how Donald will do in this crises, Canada is a reasonably good model of a typical western government's response.









Coronavirus Dashboard


Live coronavirus dashboard tracker. See data, maps, social media trends, and learn about prevention measures.




ncov2019.live





Canada 1/10th US population
448 cases
6 dead
11 recovered
0 serious

USA (Testing issues)
5,124 cases
96 dead
8 recovered
60 serious


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 17, 2020)

topcat said:


> Every state should prepare for mail-in ballots. No bet, that is feasible.


Georgia has already had early voting. The secretary of state has also been all over the TV stating that absentee ballots are an option and they're setting up a campaign to inform more people about them.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Louisiana, Georgia, Maryland, Kentucky, Puerto Rico & Ohio have halted their Presidential primary voting scheduled for today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Republicans will use this to stay in power. Not just Trump.

People should contact their senators and tell them to support this bill:









Wyden Introduces Bill to Protect Voters and Elections Against COVID-19 Risks by Mandating Emergency Vote-By-Mail | U.S. Senator Ron Wyden of Oregon


The Official U.S. Senate website of Senator Ron Wyden of Oregon



www.wyden.senate.gov





Oregon loves its vote by mail system. We forced it through a reluctant then-Republican controlled legislature through an initiative. It is well supported by both Republican and Democrats alike by more than 70%. No major issues. Voter participation is high.

It works. Not hard. Leaves a paper trail in case of issues with the count. Get it done


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

13 cases in my backyard, Nova Scotia, a sudden increase, thanks Halifax international Airport! Province has a about a million people and many are elderly, most young folks went west to green pastures and high wages. We are on lock down here too and the grocery stores are out of toilet paper and getting low on certain other things, people are over buying to leave home less often, I figure the stores will be stocked and empty of customers next week. We make toilet paper here and it's just a matter of extra shifts at the bumwad factories, same for sanitizer.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 17, 2020)

If one thing doesn't get you something else will. Be cautious but weiners out.








New study confirms monster volcano Katla is charging up for an eruption


Katla, a giant volcano hidden beneath the ice cap of Mýrdalsjökull glacier, is busy filling its magma chambers, new research confirms. An eruption in Katla would dwarf the 2010 Eyjafjallajökull eruption, scientists have warned. The volcano is long "overdue" for an eruption, as it has...




icelandmag.is


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 13 cases in my backyard, Nova Scotia, a sudden increase, thanks Halifax international Airport! Province has a about a million people and many are elderly, most young folks went west to green pastures and high wages. We are on lock down here too and the grocery stores are out of toilet paper and getting low on certain other things, people are over buying to leave home less often, I figure the stores will be stocked and empty of customers next week. We make toilet paper here and it's just a matter of extra shifts at the bumwad factories, same for sanitizer.


Not if those workers contracted the virus


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

If anybody wants a drink during this fiasco, I suggest you learn the art of homebrewing and moonshine making. Ya can be drunk in a week, if ya get to work now, quicker than growing pot, that takes a while. If ya can't find a beer or wine kit, they sell yeast molasses and sugar at the grocery store! Youtube abounds with instructions, if ya can grow dope, ya can make liquor! Now pull yer tongue back in ye mouth and get to work ya old drunk!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

I've got a few glasses down now (burp) & I figured I'd share some of my favorite songs dedicated to drinking on a day where everyone in the World wishes they were Irish ( What's up with that?)


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> If one thing doesn't get you something else will. Be cautious but weiners out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too true. Then there's the super volcano that is Yellowstone.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

This is another good one (burp)


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is another good one (burp)


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2020)

Not really Irish, just fun.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2020)

_*"You can handle just about anything that comes at you out on the road with a believable grin, common sense and whiskey."*_
~ Bill Murray


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> No....they joined the Army


Marines, in my dad's case. Yeah, I'm proud. He fucking survived. A sergeant.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

I have always like this one....The ballad of John Riley
"Some get drunk on demon rum, some get drunk on glory"...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> _*"You can handle just about anything that comes at you out on the road with a believable grin, common sense and whiskey."*_
> ~ Bill Murray


A wise man, indeed.
But he left out that a nice bud helps a shitload also


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I have always like this one....The ballad of John Riley
> "Some get drunk on demon rum, some get drunk on glory"...


Pretty good, but this is better (burp)


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> A wise man, indeed.
> But he left out that a nice bud helps a shitload also
> 
> View attachment 4506872


"'This is a hybrid of *bluegrass*, *Kentucky bluegrass*, featherbed bent and northern California sensemilia." --Carl Spackler


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2020)

not a drinking song but i love to listen to it when i need to get away from shit. 

"the canvas can do miracles, just you wait and see"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> If one thing doesn't get you something else will. Be cautious but weiners out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plagues, asteroids, volcanos and Trump, locusts in the spring perhaps?


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> "'This is a hybrid of *bluegrass*, *Kentucky bluegrass*, featherbed bent and northern California sensemilia." --Carl Spackler


"you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon, take it home and get stoned to the bejeesus belt that night on this stuff". Ah, a compadre on Caddy Shack. I still watch it, have it on VHS and DVD. It never fails.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

@ 6:00 PM EST (20min from now) I want everyone to raise a glass &/or light one up & toast the World (especially the Irish)
We will fucking survive this mess, no doubt about it, as long as we stand together.
(the whiskey is kicking in, can u imagine sitting next too me @ a bar now?)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

After distilled liquor became popular there was a social reaction against it, one such moral artist was William Hogarth, he believed in beer and the other half of the famously decadent gin lane painting, was industrious beer street. Here is "A midnight modern conversation". It kinda reminds me of my misspent youth, though I'm not this old!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

5 min till the toast.
Ya'll ready?
I got 2 shot's & 2 pint's & 3 full bowl hit's in my bong ready.
Are you READY?
Let's do this!!!!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> 5 min till the toast.
> Ya'll ready?
> I got 2 shot's & 2 pint's & 3 full bowl hit's in my bong ready.
> Are you READY?
> Let's do this!!!!!!


there in spirit.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

Ok, I/am toasted & am feeling pretty good (good whiskey & decent beer & great herb will do that)
Then I watched this vid






Slight bringdown, but we will fucking survive!!!!


Fogdog said:


> there in spirit.


That's all that count's brother.
The Energy is Everywhere


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> 5 min till the toast.
> Ya'll ready?
> I got 2 shot's & 2 pint's & 3 full bowl hit's in my bong ready.
> Are you READY?
> Let's do this!!!!!!


damn, picked a bad time to take the dog for a walk. slainte! a vape of Caltrainwreck and 3 fingers of Black Bush right back at ya!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> 5 min till the toast.
> Ya'll ready?
> I got 2 shot's & 2 pint's & 3 full bowl hit's in my bong ready.
> Are you READY?
> Let's do this!!!!!!


I got a joint of kush rolled and a large glass of apple juice, looks like liquor! Time for some recreation and a little ari melber on Youtube. When I get stoned I sometimes nerd out on the most esoteric things imaginable!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

A great idea, *will allow seniors and people with disabilities to shop an hour before the stores open to the general public,* if they aren't doing it in your area put heat on to make them.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/designated-shopping-hours-seniors-disabilities-loblaws-1.5500386



*Grocery stores designate shopping hour for those most vulnerable to COVID-19*

*'We think it's the right thing to do,' vice-president of operations for Loblaws Atlantic Canada says*

Two of Canada's major grocery chains say they are moving to set aside shopping time at their stores that will be designated for those most vulnerable to COVID-19.

Starting Wednesday, Loblaws operations such as Atlantic Superstore and No Frills *will allow seniors and people with disabilities to shop an hour before the stores open to the general public.*

"We're excited, we think it's the right thing to do," Mike Doucette, vice-president of operations for Loblaws in Atlantic Canada, told CBC News. "The customers are telling us they want it."

Doucette said the hours will take effect for any store that has the Loblaws banner.


THE LATEST
Coronavirus: Here's what's happening in Canada and around the world on Tuesday
Nova Scotia introduces new restrictions as COVID-19 cases rise to 7
He said corporate stores such as Atlantic Superstore will move opening hours for regular business to 8 a.m., which will allow those vulnerable to COVID-19 to shop from 7 a.m. to 8 a.m. 

"We do have morning sanitization of our store and overnight sanitization," said Doucette. "It's at its best position, we've just stocked our shelves and it allows that group to shop in a more comfortable environment if they choose to."

He said the designated hour will be available Monday through Saturday. Sunday is excluded because store hours are too varied to co-ordinate a time.

Loblaws franchise stores such as No Frills and Shoppers Drug Mart will also have designated hours, but each individual store decides its own.

The Sobeys grocery chain is also taking a similar approach and launching a "seniors shopping hour" on Friday in many of its stores and family of brands.

"We'll devote the first hour of operations at many of our stores to those most vulnerable and those who require extra attention, particularly seniors," Sobeys posted to its Facebook page on Tuesday.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Louisiana, Georgia, Maryland, Kentucky, Puerto Rico & Ohio have halted their Presidential primary voting scheduled for today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine that he’s going to have to stop the elections. Oh by the way guess who wins by default? Him. Worked out pretty well. And you guys think he’s an idiot. Lmao


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Imagine that he’s going to have to stop the elections. Oh by the way guess who wins by default? Him. Worked out pretty well. And you guys think he’s an idiot. Lmao


He is an idiot and so are you, nobody is gonna cancel elections, just rearrange some primaries. Seems your hoping he illegally grabs power by taking advantage of a national crises he himself helped to create through stupidity. States run elections not the federal government and when their members of congress terms expire, end of story, no election no representation.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Imagine that he’s going to have to stop the elections. Oh by the way guess who wins by default? Him. Worked out pretty well. And you guys think he’s an idiot. Lmao


vote republicans out....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2020)

Went down and picked up a lasagna for supper from Joe's, a local eatery that does takeout (only, starting soon), noticed a shortage of hand cleaner and the inability of these places in town to get hand sanitizer. I'm wondering if I can make up a couple of gallons of WHO approved formula and distribute it to a few of these places. I've got a couple of gallons of 99% iso alcohol, peroxide and just need to buy some glycerin for an emollient, it would end up 70% iso alcohol and I've got enough ingredients for about 10 liters of the stuff. I'll ask around and perhaps do a little DIY chemistry if required and distribute the sanitizer for free. Regular supplies should be arriving soon though and if take outs want to stay open they need sanitary measures and supplies.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> 5 min till the toast.
> Ya'll ready?
> I got 2 shot's & 2 pint's & 3 full bowl hit's in my bong ready.
> Are you READY?
> Let's do this!!!!!!


Goddamnit I'm late, just got home from work.

I'm going to do a couple tall shots of Canadian Mist, then go to bed. I have to start early again tomorrow morning


This Canadian Mist is nasty lol but I'll finish this fifth by this weekend, won't buy it again though

Here's to St. Patrick's day, Jim !


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> . And you guys think he’s an idiot. Lmao


Oh no sweetheart, we definitely do know now that he's a mothertfucking idiot & curse sent too destroy Mankind by Satan or Thanos or whatever & so far the fucking Devil is winning it seems.
But the good news is that he will get it.
He HAS TOO!!!!
Ha Ha Ha!!!
You know what, I'll die with a smile on my face knowing that
Because that fat fuck is gonna be a piece of burnt toast once COVID-19 erupts in his lungs.
Nice


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> Here's to St. Patrick's day, Jim !


Thank you sir and I hope you have a lovely evening.
Beware of the morning though if you drink too much of that swill.
Jameson next time, it's foolproof


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> vote republicans out....


All of them? I don’t like blanket statements even though most of their views do not align with mine. 

I’ve met some very successful republicans that I respect so I refuse to blanket all of them.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> All of them? I don’t like blanket statements even though most of their views do not align with mine.
> 
> I’ve met some very successful republicans that I respect so I refuse to blanket all of them.


Republicans enable trump......they are the biggest problem, trump is just a symptom...


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Republicans enable trump......they are the biggest problem, trump is just a symptom...


Republicans don’t like trump either. They just tolerate because they would rather have him then a democrat. What a sad country we live in

And conservatives? They really don’t like him


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Republicans don’t like trump either. They just tolerate because they would rather have him then a democrat. What a sad country we live in


the republicans in the senate could have got'n rid of thump long ago.....vote them out


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 17, 2020)

Trump didn’t win popular vote
Neither did The last Bush. 

How does the majority of the country not want these guys but they “win” anyway. Sounds like it doesn’t really matter who u vote for does it?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 17, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Republicans don’t like trump either. They just tolerate because they would rather have him then a democrat. What a sad country we live in
> 
> And conservatives? They really don’t like him


Oh, that's rich. "We don't like him but he's better than you"

Every minute now, the bumbling fool kills somebody's mother, father or grand parent with his chaotic administration's handling of this epidemic. Eventually, even your kind will want to see him gone. He's poison. Time for a purge. We were ahead of you. Just like when George W was prez. All was fun and games until he tanked your stock portfolios. Guess what? Another Republican president just did that. 

You'll join us sooner or later. Trump is toxic. We just saw that before you did.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 17, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> Goddamnit I'm late, just got home from work.
> 
> I'm going to do a couple tall shots of Canadian Mist, then go to bed. I have to start early again tomorrow morning
> 
> ...


Haha. I drank CC and Ginger over the weekend...wont do that again either. 
Canadian Club is a little better CM tho


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Haha. I drank CC and Ginger over the weekend...wont do that again either.
> Canadian Club is a little better CM tho


A lesson I learned a long time ago.
Don't buy cheap liquor & especially don't mix it with soda pop.
Guaranteed liquid death


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 18, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Haha. I drank CC and Ginger over the weekend...wont do that again either.
> Canadian Club is a little better CM tho


"Yeah, Canada is not sending their best"
- Donald J Trump


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 18, 2020)

I feel worst for the exotic dancers. How are they going to pay their college tuition and support their aged mother's?

#heartofgold


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 18, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I feel worst for the exotic dancers. How are they going to pay their college tuition and support their aged mother's?
> 
> #heartofgold


Private parties and bachelor parties, duh!

#makeitrain


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 18, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> Private parties and bachelor parties, duh!
> 
> #makeitrain


But #socialdistancing!

Their mothers are vulnerable.

#stripperbailoutnow


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 18, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> russians can't hack mail in ballots. that would ruin trump's chance of re-election


The Republicans will just have to try some other shenanigans. 


Wattzzup said:


> Republicans don’t like trump either. They just tolerate because they would rather have him then a democrat. What a sad country we live in
> 
> And conservatives? They really don’t like him


Republicans in office had no choice, Trump swept in and ripped their Racist and Evangelical base right out from underneath them.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 18, 2020)

This is pretty good


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240254103394988032


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 18, 2020)

Amazon soon will be stocked up on toilet paper, hand sanitizer and medicine


The retail giant is pausing warehouse shipments from third-party sellers on nonessential products




www.nj.com





We good now? Can we all calm down?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2020)

BIG THREE AUTOMAKERS SHUTTING DOWN


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Amazon soon will be stocked up on toilet paper, hand sanitizer and medicine
> 
> 
> The retail giant is pausing warehouse shipments from third-party sellers on nonessential products
> ...


food chain can't keep up......food shortages are next


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> A lesson I learned a long time ago.
> Don't buy cheap liquor & especially don't mix it with soda pop.
> Guaranteed liquid death


Well, Canada just closed the border to the US, ya poor bastards are trapped in the nuthouse now! If Trump closed it we would have read about it in a tweet, before anybody else knew. Jimmy, you'll have to come as a refugee now, ya should have jumped in the car and made a run for civilization yesterday! 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-us-border-deal-1.5501289


*Canada, U.S. border temporarily closing to non-essential traffic to slow COVID-19

U.S. President Donald Trump says temporary restrictions could last 30 days*

Canada and the United States have agreed to restrict non-essential travel across the border as both countries try to slow the spread of the novel coronavirus — but they insist key supplies will still flow between the two nations.

U.S. President Donald Trump first tweeted the news Wednesday morning. Soon afterward, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau held a news conference to announce that travellers will no longer be able to cross the border for recreational and tourism purposes.

"These measures will last in place as long as we feel they need to last," he told reporters from outside his home at Rideau Cottage, on the grounds of Rideau Hall in Ottawa, where he's in self-isolation.

"In both our countries, we're encouraging people to stay home. We're telling our citizens not to visit their neighbours if they don't absolutely have to."

Canadian citizens will be able to get home, although the government says travellers presenting symptoms won't be able to board flights.

Public Safety Minister Bill Blair said that Canadians and Americans who cross the border every day to do essential work will not be affected.

"We know, for example, there are many border cities where citizens on one side of the border travel each day across that border to work in hospitals and to provide other essential services," he said. "We have to make sure those people can get to work."

Blair also said international students, workers on visas and temporary foreign workers will also be able to enter Canada, with the expectation that they'll respect the government's request to self-isolate for 14 days.


UPDATED
Trudeau unveils $82B COVID-19 emergency response package for Canadians, businesses
THE LATEST
Coronavirus: Here's what's happening in Canada and around the world on Wednesday
The Prime Minister's Office said it is still negotiating the start date and will be able to announce it "soon."

Trudeau said both sides agreed to preserve the supply chains which ensure that food, fuel and life-saving medicines reach people on both sides of the border.

"Supply chains, including trucking, will not be affected by this new measure," he said.

At his own press conference in Washington, Trump said the temporary restrictions, which he stressed were the result of a mutual decision, could last a month.

"I would say 30 days, and hopefully at the end of 30 days we'll be in great shape," he said.

"I think essential is medical, we have military working together, we have industry working together, and again it's not affecting trade, so things like that. But just leisurely — let's go to a restaurant to have dinner, which a lot of people do, they come both ways, they go on both directions, that kind of thing we have ended on a temporary basis."

*Restricting travel in Canada on the table: Trudeau*
When asked if he's considering limiting travel within Canada, Trudeau said his government is "looking at all options."

"We will continue to look at measures as they become necessary," he said, adding that invoking the Emergencies Act would be a "significant step."

"Not one that we feel we need today, but not one we are closing the door to in the future if necessary."


> The Emergencies Act allows the federal government to declare a public welfare emergency and empowers it to
> prohibit travel, requisition and use property, order qualified people to provide essential services and regulate the distribution of goods.
> 
> Ottawa has to consult with the provinces before triggering it and seek parliamentary approval within seven sitting days.
> *more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Amazon soon will be stocked up on toilet paper, hand sanitizer and medicine
> 
> 
> The retail giant is pausing warehouse shipments from third-party sellers on nonessential products
> ...


So I guess you're self isolating and taking care that the older folks in your life are safe? I hope you changed your mind about this, your great leader Trump sure looked like a fool yesterday when he had to eat crow on TV. Hannity was eating some crow too I hear. Time for an update Cleetus, the trump flu is coming to a town near you. Wash your hands and don't pick your nose, you've been doing it forever, but ya gotta stop now. It's gonna go through the red states like shit through a goose, the more that they don't like no big guberment tell'em what to do, the more will die, it will be like Hell in the south. I guess yer gonna miss them rallies, Donald does.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> But #socialdistancing!
> 
> Their mothers are vulnerable.
> 
> #stripperbailoutnow


Everybody is gonna get a check from Uncle Sam, Trump socialism, for the Trump flu, you'll need the Trump dole, when your doing Trump time, self isolating at home. Trump does like branding... Donald ain't going to jail, you are, the whole fucking country!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, the Canada just closed the border to the US, ya poor bastards are trapped in the nuthouse now! If Trump closed it we would have read about it in a tweet, before anybody else knew. Jimmy, you'll have to come as a refugee now, ya should have jumped in the car and made a run for civilization yesterday!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Canada,

What do they do again?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Canada,
> 
> What do they do again?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Canada,
> 
> What do they do again?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 18, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4507637


See, now, that's one beef I have with Canada. They keep the good beer for themselves. Selfish bitches.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> See, now, that's one beef I have with Canada. They keep the good beer for themselves. Selfish bitches.


Hmm, might have to find a pack of La Fin du Monde. Kind of appropriate now.


----------



## topcat (Mar 18, 2020)

Voting Republican is _not an option._ Say it again.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 18, 2020)

Ordered in more groceries, then went to buy ammo and another gun. 

I'm of the opinion this is going to get very ugly. I'm not the only one either. The only 45 ACP they had left was hollow point tracers.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 18, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Ordered in more groceries, then went to buy ammo and another gun.
> 
> I'm of the opinion this is going to get very ugly. I'm not the only one either. The only 45 ACP they had left was hollow point tracers.


People with guns can make this whole thing worse. I agree.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2020)

People are concerned now because of a couple of things, obviously the coronavirus, but also the disruption of their lives and incomes. People need to eat everyday and they need to pay their bills (credit scores will probably be frozen) including rent or mortgage payments. Older people are most concerned about public health and younger ones about the disruption of incomes and lifestyles. The beginning of change is always the hardest, but we will adapt in a short time to the new reality and it won't seem so bad. People adapted to the blitz in London during WWII and so will we, we have TV, radio and of course the internet, endless entertainment and stupidity!

If the government wants people to stay home they will need to pay them to do it, all the people too, not just some. Hunger will drive you out your door in search of food, it always does, so Uncle Sam had better come through with some cash soon. We are doing it in Canada the government is gonna pay people to stay home, though I'm not sure how much we will have to shut the economy down here. Here in NS it appears contained in clusters, but there is community spread, I think the government wants to push the "reset" button on this pandemic for at least a month or two, while they prepare better, organise and then try to regulate the spread while protecting the vulnerable, we'll see.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 18, 2020)

Quote from the stable jenius today.


“People are dying who have never died before.”

— Donald Trump 3/18/20


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> People with guns can make this whole thing worse. I agree.


*Northern California woman attacked and robbed of her groceries outside Raley’s store*



https://www.sacbee.com/news/local/crime/article241280616.html


----------



## spek9 (Mar 18, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Canada,
> 
> What do they do again?


Maple syrup, poutine, good whiskey and ice hockey. That's all one needs 

In all fairness, my wife is a dual-citizen, and I have family in both countries (Texas and Cali), so we're seeing both the Canada and USA sides of this fiasco. I feel one hell of a lot safer up north than I would down south though.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 18, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Maple syrup, poutine, good whiskey and ice hockey. That's all one needs
> 
> In all fairness, my wife is a dual-citizen, and I have family in both countries (Texas and Cali), so we're seeing both the Canada and USA sides of this fiasco. I feel one hell of a lot safer up north than I would down south though.


Having about 1/10 our population spread out in this situation helps.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Having about 1/10 our population spread out in this situation helps.


I believe about 70% of the Canadian population (google me if I'm wrong) lives within 100 miles of the US border and like the US, most live in cities. I live several hundred miles from the border on an island at the end of the world. Like America there ain't much between the cities and up north there's nothing but trees, further still it tundra.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 18, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4507637


Wanna drink real piss?

Here ya go


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 18, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Quote from the stable jenius today.
> 
> 
> “People are dying who have never died before.”
> ...


Did he actually say that?
Wouldn't surprise me in the least.
Give me a link


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Did he actually say that?
> Wouldn't surprise me in the least.
> Give me a link


Do you doubt the great JENIUS, ye of little faith!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Wanna drink real piss?
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> View attachment 4507882


Agreed, only assholes drank the stuff, we haven't had stubbies (bottles) like that in decades. It must be a relic from your misspent youth, a victim of yer lust fur liquor.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 18, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> 45 ACP they had left was hollow point tracers.


They actually make that round?
Holy fuck, that's soo cool


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Wanna drink real piss?
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> View attachment 4507882


I tasted bile when I saw that.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 18, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Hmm, might have to find a pack of La Fin du Monde. Kind of appropriate now.


Fucking excellent brew.
What is it, like 8% alcohol ?
I love that stuff


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Did he actually say that?
> Wouldn't surprise me in the least.
> Give me a link


I didn't research that one because it sounded so tRUmp like, he is a idiot.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 18, 2020)

https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/488276-kellyanne-conway-says-its-highly-offensive-to-refer-to-coronavirus-as 
Cant tell if kung flu is bad to say or if I'm jealous some dumbass maga person probably made it up


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

They couldn't fly to the moon, so they faked it, they couldn't have a zombie apocalypse so they likewise.... faked it, there is no virus.

Life can go back to normal now, just another agenda placed over the people. How hard would it be to say a few people who have the flu, instead have this Evil corona virus that has never been seen before, how hard would it be to get a few doc's to agree to lie about it? Not that hard I'm guessing.

How long must we conform to this form of fear based control? They cannot have their zombie apocalypse that's not happening just to be clear, what's the second best option other than full blown illusion? Whom can assure without a doubt that covid-19 actually 110% exists? Lab certified proof for the brand spanking new virus? I'll wait.....

Which means (imo) this virus doesn't exist. It cant! It's all too sudden, way to much celebrity involvement, way to much projection coming off of everyone, spells of doom being casted where there is no real enemy, just one of fear. (Who here puts their deepest trust in China? A communist foreign country to express truth? Why did they enclose their own internet to the rest of the World? Power, Control, Illusion, you name it, it's within their ability).

Why be bound to this negative energy that came from nowhere, suddenly it's part of life? No I disagree there is no way this can actually happen the way they wanted it to, I'm a believer in God above, God won't allow something as virulent as they say this is to exist, therefore this does not exist and this is not a true reality of what's occurring, I'm not in fear of speaking out, I'm already immune compromised & I have cancer, I'm not in fear of this virus or speaking my opinion about it, I'm not gonna stand idle while the whole world divulges into belligerent & arrogant lies from the media/elites.

I'm not expecting a welcome and accepting attitude from others after posting this, but if any of you are as woke as you think you are, prove yourselves, I welcome insight & positivity, why should we fear speaking truth about what we are sensing, I for one will not stand to insult my own intelligence and allow myself to be lied to, I have respect for myself and I say what I feel.

I refuse to be bound to any notion of fear, I disagree with any expressed negative intentions from the media/deepstate whomever, I won't adhere and I won't be forced into false beliefs of treachery that they are pressing upon us, life doesn't end here friends, wake up and realize that life goes on, this is a blindfold covering your eyes, please embrace spring don't let them place us in an un balanced platform for this year, it decreases our odds of ending this year within balance, through the darkness shines light.

God doesn't allow them to have their way, they can't create something that checks every box that this disease/virus is said to check, something this deadly also does not come out of nowhere the way this one has suddenly, there nothing new existing under the Sun, I'm just here to inform others that it isn't possible, God doesn't allow such deadly curses to exist upon the land as this, the plague is one thing, flu another but something this virulent/deadly/contagious has to be coming forth from the void, therefore does not exist.

This virus is being used as a tool (among many) to pit us against one another, we have to decide how real we want this to be, it's only real if you allow it to be Real so to speak, why attach ourselves to it, just another illusion waiting to be seen through, I have crystal clarity of what I'm speaking of here, I see it clear as day.

It's bad for our inner being to feel and live with this type of detriment and fear, pls don't live in fear friends, allow this to flow over you/us, this is just another moment in time where a reaction/experimentation has been placed over the/our minds and thought, we all have the simple ability to not be controlled by such an impossible existence as a faked viral load on the population, don't think 'they' wouldn't take it to the World stage as they have..... time to clear those bloodshot eyes friends, put a few eye drops in and move onwards.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> They couldn't fly to the moon, so they faked it, they couldn't have a zombie apocalypse so they likewise.... faked it, there is no virus.
> 
> Life can go back to normal now, just another agenda placed over the people. How hard would it be to say a few people who have the flu, instead have this Evil corona virus that has never been seen before, how hard would it be to get a few doc's to agree to lie about it? Not that hard I'm guessing.
> 
> ...


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


>


There is no spoon - Teh Matrix

How does an airborne virus, suddenly begin to behave like a blood borne virus, when there are already viruses like these everywhere called the flu, that throughout time haven't had such a high death toll as this virus is now projected to reach?

It's naturally not possible, only blood borne viruses have such a deadly ratio between who lives and who dies, I'm no expert, but I have enough common sense to believe this to be true.

This whole airborne fog science fiction that we've been blanketed with can be lifted, just because the whole world embraces a belief doesn't mean it's truth, it's like people have left rational thought to the wayside and accepted that a twilight zone is now upon us, however nothing new under the sun the ancient words still hold true today, their aggrandizing our fears of H1N1-Influenza types of viruses, and through fear pressing forth this ideology that a new RNA version that's airborne is now existing new to the history of the World! I'm aware of MERS and SARS, how do we know for certain these weren't made up, they didn't circle the planet like flu does.....

By the way, you do realize the extreme societal differences between people like trump, Trudeau, LL Cool J and the people eating bushmeat, like how does that make any sense? Like its gonna jump through society and go straight to the top suddenly, lol. Why would Italy be to first in Europe to catch widespread outbreak of the virus, wouldn't Russia and north Korea have higher chances of catching such a virus since they border each other surrounding China? What's Italy not telling us? Along with China..... they won't be telling us that the virus, much like the spoon doesn't exist anytime soon.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Why be bound to this negative energy that came from nowhere, suddenly it's part of life? No I disagree there is no way this can actually happen the way they wanted it to, I'm a believer in God above, God won't allow something as virulent as they say this is to exist, therefore this does not exist and this is not a true reality of what's occurring,


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

@hannimal

Congrats, you've accomplished so much convincing yourself of something that someone else disagrees with, it places neither above the other, only the illusion thereof through the eyes of the ego.

I could take a similar stance towards you, but the wind would be a more worthy opponent, and the vanity thereof said action would pervade through.

Have a good morning there Hanimmal, no sense not having a good laugh to start your day I suppose..


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Congrats, you've accomplished so much convincing yourself of something that someone else disagrees with, it places neither above the other, only the illusion thereof through the eyes of the ego.
> 
> I could take a similar stance towards you, but the wind would be a more worthy opponent, and the vanity thereof said action would pervade through.
> 
> Have a good morning there Hanimmal, no sense not having a good laugh to start your day I suppose..


Since you have magic powers, tell me what I have convinced myself of please. 

The audacity of accusing someone of 'ego' when you are someone who claims to be so special that they know what others believe, and regularly talk to a diety so powerful that they made everything in existence, is pretty complete. 

This is not about laughing at you, it is about being sad for you and people like yourself that are so trapped in your folklore that you refuse to poke your head out and look around and learn about what you are seeing for yourself. And because of that are a actual danger to everyone that thinks for themselves.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Since you have magic powers, tell me what I have convinced myself of please.
> 
> The audacity of accusing someone of 'ego' when you are someone who claims to be so special that they know what others believe, and regularly talk to a diety so powerful that they made everything in existence, is pretty complete.
> 
> This is not about laughing at you, it is about being sad for you and people like yourself that are so trapped in your folklore that you refuse to poke your head out and look around and learn about what you are seeing for yourself. And because of that are a actual danger to everyone that thinks for themselves.


Are you not convinced of your own disbelief in God's existence? Why would you laugh towards what someone shares about their own belief system etc? It's not so harmless when people's souls and future are at stake.

Why would I be a danger to others? I'm still taking precautions, I'm not going out of my way to contract anything, and I would lock down/quarantine myself if I became ill, I'm not going into large crowds, I'm just kicking it mostly, too much panic to really get overly involved at the moment.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Are you not convinced of your own disbelief in God's existence? Why would you laugh towards what someone shares about their own belief system etc? It's not so harmless when people's souls and future are at stake.
> 
> Why would I be a danger to others? I'm still taking precautions, I'm not going out of my way to contract anything, and I would lock down/quarantine myself if I became ill, I'm not going into large crowds, I'm just kicking it mostly, too much panic to really get overly involved at the moment.


I am not even convinced that George RR Martin is going to finish his book series, how could I possibly have some special insight into if some book humans wrote about 1500 years ago that is based on a collection of other fairy tales is somehow an accurate description of how the universe was formed? 

I don't believe I have special powers.




Oh and how are you a danger? By saying things like 'god wouldn't do something this bad'.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This is not about laughing at you, it is about being sad for you and people like yourself that are so trapped in your folklore that you refuse to poke your head out and look around and learn about what you are seeing for yourself.


It's what keeps them "safe" and allows them to look down their noses at others. It's also why when everything goes to shit, they're the ones that wind up dead first. So there's a hidden bonus in it for those of us who know better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Are you not convinced of your own disbelief in God's existence? Why would you laugh towards what someone shares about their own belief system etc? It's not so harmless when people's souls and future are at stake.
> 
> Why would I be a danger to others? I'm still taking precautions, I'm not going out of my way to contract anything, and I would lock down/quarantine myself if I became ill, I'm not going into large crowds, I'm just kicking it mostly, too much panic to really get overly involved at the moment.


It depends on your belief, the more disconnected it is from objective reality, the more dangerous it is, both to yourself and others. 
Are you a fundamentalist who believes in a literal interpretation of the bible/quran? 
Are you a mainstream Christian who accepts science and reality, and whose beliefs are more rooted in moral and ethical action? 
Do you believe that to get into heaven, you need to attain a state of grace, or merely "find Jesus" to get your ticket punched as a born yesterday christian?


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> It's what keeps them "safe" and allows them to look down their noses at others. It's also why when everything goes to shit, they're the ones that wind up dead first. So there's a hidden bonus in it for those of us who know better.


That's kind of a stereotyped view point that you've presented there, I really don't look down upon others, as Jesus didn't really express or emanate an attitude of superiority over others but proclaimed an adherence to an inferior attitude towards others as the way to higher understanding, by lowering ourselves in the physical realm, we can elevate ourselves in the spiritual one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> by lowering ourselves in the physical realm, we can elevate ourselves in the spiritual one.


You mean to get into heaven ya gotta live like a pig? Or are you speaking of extreme asceticism, to cleanse the spirit, like extended fasting?


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It depends on your belief, the more disconnected it is from objective reality, the more dangerous it is, both to yourself and others.
> Are you a fundamentalist who believes in a literal interpretation of the bible/quran?
> Are you a mainstream Christian who accepts science and reality, and whose beliefs are more rooted in moral and ethical action?
> Do you believe that to get into heaven, you need to attain a state of grace, or merely "find Jesus" to get your ticket punched as a born yesterday christian?


Disconnected from reality?

I'm a Christian, I'm on a solid foundation of comprehension of reality, into great depths, it wouldn't be an inner energy coming forth from myself to have any doubts about my rationality/knowledge/wisdom, I'm a logical thought dominated typed of individual, and I've known many other intelligent people in my life whom I've learned from I won't belittle my own intellect, not that I'm in any way special or above anyone, wisdom doesn't come easy, it isn't something that you place behind you, it becomes the forefront of your being in many instances and is an invaluable portion of the pathway to preserving ones own existence after this one, the hereafter.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> They couldn't fly to the moon, so they faked it, they couldn't have a zombie apocalypse so they likewise.... faked it, there is no virus.
> 
> Life can go back to normal now, just another agenda placed over the people. How hard would it be to say a few people who have the flu, instead have this Evil corona virus that has never been seen before, how hard would it be to get a few doc's to agree to lie about it? Not that hard I'm guessing.
> 
> ...


Have you ever taken LSD?
Yes?
I thought so.
Sorry for your loss of sanity


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You mean to get into heaven ya gotta live like a pig? Or are you speaking of extreme asceticism, to cleanse the spirit, like extended fasting?


Cleansing of the Spirit would be in the correct direction, however what I meant was we must defeat our own fractionized slice of life and narrow perception that we have embedded into us as part of our human nature and existence, we are better off to not place an impenetrable barrier of our own importance around ourselves, and begin to realize that the perception and lives of others around us and our effect on them has a greater importance than meets the eye, and that this life experience we are having will have an effect on our individual futures.

For instance, we don't actually own anything in this life, the Universe simply allows things to exist within our presence/present places of being, nothing from the material realm shall be taken with us to our deaths, why live like its the all important saving grace of our lives, when at Death the illusion ends and a lifetime of supposed accumulated property is removed in a flash.

Living as if your already removed from existence, this is lowering yourself to become like water, flowing through life with in agreement with whatever outcome, accepting that you are to overcome both good and bad to reach for a higher point in the end, all things lead up to the final outcome of what you shall become, this is the silver lining behind being human beings. Being leads to becoming.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Disconnected from reality?
> 
> I'm a Christian, I'm on a solid foundation of comprehension of reality, into great depths, it wouldn't be an inner energy coming forth from myself to have any doubts about my rationality/knowledge/wisdom, I'm a logical thought dominated typed of individual, and I've known many other intelligent people in my life whom I've learned from I won't belittle my own intellect, not that I'm in any way special or above anyone, wisdom doesn't come easy, it isn't something that you place behind you, it becomes the forefront of your being in many instances and is an invaluable portion of the pathway to preserving ones own existence after this one, the hereafter.


I asked three simple questions and you failed to address any of them. Could it be you are kind of fuzzy on what you believe, when you sit down and try to articulate it in writing? It's like a business idea, great in your head, but when you start putting it on paper in concrete form, you find the Devil is in the details. They are simple questions about belief, I won't speak of proof of the moon landings, yet. I'm not too sure I wanna waste more time, but I'm bored, that "fake virus" thing has got me locked down...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2020)

See kiddies mixing crack and angel dust is no bueno ! You be trippin.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I asked three simple questions and you failed to address any of them. Could it be you are kind of fuzzy on what you believe, when you sit down and try to articulate it in writing? It's like a business idea, great in your head, but when you start putting it on paper in concrete form, you find the Devil is in the details. They are simple questions about belief, I won't speak of proof of the moon landings, yet. I'm not too sure I wanna waste more time, but I'm bored, that "fake virus" thing has got me locked down...


I'm sorry DIY-HP-LED, I am someone who takes the Bible literally, and with more of an old fashioned adherence to scripture, I'm not into new Age types of Christianity that may exist out there.

Didn't mean to leave you hanging on that question you asked. Thanks.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> See kiddies mixing crack and angel dust is no bueno ! You be trippin.
> 
> View attachment 4508226


It ain't real . The numbers they are giving us are exaggerated.

People scared/ptsd to death of "Flu"

Don't let it rule your lives friends.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2020)

There is a Flat Earth thread already


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I'm sorry DIY-HP-LED, I am someone who takes the Bible literally, and with more of an old fashioned adherence to scripture, I'm not into new Age types of Christianity that may exist out there.
> 
> Didn't mean to leave you hanging on that question you asked. Thanks.


Well this pandemic is a newly evolved "life form" and it mutates and can be tracked by scientists using those mutations. Also scientists are doing pretty good in the prophecy department concerning the spread and containment of this illness. Any christian has a moral and ethical obligation to help in any way they can and that means listening to the doctors and teaching natural selection and science in schools too.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well this pandemic is a newly evolved "life form" and it mutates and can be tracked by scientists using those mutations. Also scientists are doing pretty good in the prophecy department concerning the spread and containment of this illness. Any christian has a moral and ethical obligation to help in any way they can and that means listening to the doctors and teaching natural selection and science in schools too.




>>bro .glad to see how you ignored the partisan parts of the people you replied to..yeh it ain't the time right now

its time to give what wisdom you feel you have..and i see it in your last posts..wtg


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> See kiddies mixing crack and angel dust is no bueno ! You be trippin.
> 
> View attachment 4508226


That ain't no crack or dust.
He musta got his hands on some good shit, like LSD 25, the REAL deal 









Owsley Stanley: The King of LSD


Would the Summer of Love have ever happened without Stanley, the reclusive acid impresario who turned on the world?




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2020)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> >>bro .glad to see how you ignored the partisan parts of the people you replied to..yeh it ain't the time right now
> 
> its time to give what wisdom you feel you have..and i see it in your last posts..wtg


Since we are on a religious theme for a minute or two:


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well this pandemic is a newly evolved "life form" and it mutates and can be tracked by scientists using those mutations. Also scientists are doing pretty good in the prophecy department concerning the spread and containment of this illness. Any christian has a moral and ethical obligation to help in any way they can and that means listening to the doctors and teaching natural selection and science in schools too.


Ecclesiastes 1 : 9-11 

9 What has been will be again,
what has been done will be done again;
there is nothing new under the sun.
10 Is there anything of which one can say,
“Look! This is something new”?
It was here already, long ago;
it was here before our time.
11 No one remembers the former generations,
and even those yet to come
will not be remembered
by those who follow them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2020)

Here is what is at stake if people act like antisocial assholes after this kind of warning. Trump ignored this until it was crammed down his throat and still spouts dangerous lies while being worse than useless in this crisis.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Italy Records Deadliest Day Of COVID-19 Outbreak | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





NBC News' Matt Bradley reports from Rome on the staggering new number in deaths reported by Italy on Wednesday. Aired on 03/19/2020.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2020)

I know this might seem funny to people who think the political section is batshit crazy....

But shouldn't this stuff be kept to the religious section. I don't want to rain on anyone's religious parade, which is why I stay out of that area of this forum. The only religious BS in here should be about how the Republicans found them very easy fodder when scamming voters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2020)

Here's 10 scriptural verses Donald might want to read from RIU's resident padre DYI (Do Yerself In). Sheeit, they's even from the KJV, though most who believe it also listen to the KGB.

10. *Ephesians 5:3-4* Let there be no sexual immorality, impurity, or greed among you. Such sins have no place among God’s people. Obscene stories, foolish talk, and coarse jokes—these are not for you.

9. *Colossians 4:6* Let your conversation be gracious and attractive so that you will have the right response for everyone.

8. *Titus 3:2* [Leaders] must not slander anyone and must avoid quarreling. Instead, they should be gentle and show true humility to everyone.

7. *James 3:13* If you are wise and understand God’s ways, prove it by living an honorable life, doing good works with the humility that comes from wisdom.

6. *Romans 12:18* Do all that you can to live in peace with everyone.

5. *Matthew 22:37-40* Jesus replied, ‘‘‘You must love the Lord your God with all your heart, all your soul, and all your mind.’ This is the first and greatest commandment. A second is equally important: ‘Love your neighbor as yourself.’ The entire law and all the demands of the prophets are based on these two commandments.”

4. *Luke 6:31-33* [Jesus said,] “Do to others as you would like them to do to you. If you love only those who love you, why should you get credit for that? Even sinners love those who love them! And if you do good only to those who do good to you, why should you get credit? Even sinners do that much!”

3. *Romans 12:21* Don’t let evil conquer you, but conquer evil by doing good.

2. *Matthew 6:24* 24 “No one can serve two masters. For you will hate one and love the other; you will be devoted to one and despise the other. You cannot serve God and be enslaved to money.”

1. *Acts 26:20* [A]ll must repent of their sins and turn to God—and prove they have changed by the good things they do.*






Top ten verses Donald Trump may want to read | James Watkins: Hope & Humor


He claims the Bible is his favorite book, but he missed these verses!




www.jameswatkins.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I know this might seem funny to people who think the political section is batshit crazy....
> 
> But shouldn't this stuff be kept to the religious section. I don't want to rain on anyone's religious parade, which is why I stay out of that area of this forum. The only religious BS in here should be about how the Republicans found them very easy fodder when scamming voters.


It's the pandemic and I'm bored. This too is the intersection of belief and politics, of bullshit and reality. I might not turn them into atheists, but at least I can stop them from picking their noses, public health.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I know this might seem funny to people who think the political section is batshit crazy....
> 
> But shouldn't this stuff be kept to the religious section. I don't want to rain on anyone's religious parade, which is why I stay out of that area of this forum. The only religious BS in here should be about how the Republicans found them very easy fodder when scamming voters.


To fight this pandemic I'll use any weapon at hand, mace, club, gun, knife, or even religion, the deadliest of all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> It ain't real . The numbers they are giving us are exaggerated.
> 
> People scared/ptsd to death of "Flu"
> 
> Don't let it rule your lives friends.


Banned for stupidity


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> There is a Flat Earth thread already


Just 2-3 months ago nobody knew a thing about this virus, suddenly it's set in stone, part of our daily lives, why? Could it be that everyone became involved the mass hysteria, linked to supposed footage and a swarm of unbelievable/shocking numbers of casualties and so on, just who exactly is on the wrong side of the fence here?


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Banned for stupidity


It's a bit early for this much projection buck, tone it down a bit pls, the days just starting.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Just 2-3 months ago nobody knew a thing about this virus, suddenly it's set in stone, part of our daily lives, why? Could it be that everyone became involved the mass hysteria, linked to supposed footage and a swarm of unbelievable/shocking numbers of casualties and so on, just who exactly is on the wrong side of the fence here?


If you ignore the reality of science it would seem like magic I guess.

One day I had to look up phone numbers in this massive book, then one day I didn't, why? Things change.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Ecclesiastes 1 : 9-11
> 
> 9 What has been will be again,
> what has been done will be done again;
> ...


Hey, could you forward God my Safeway order when you get a chance?

Genesis 15:9
The Lord answered, “Bring me a heifer three years old, a she-goat, three years old, a ram three years old, a turtle dove and a young pigeon.”


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2020)

trump is s Man of Lawlessness, Abomination of Desolations.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Hey, could you forward God my Safeway order when you get a chance?
> 
> Genesis 15:9
> The Lord answered, “Bring me a heifer three years old, a she-goat, three years old, a ram three years old, a turtle dove and a young pigeon.”


Care to discuss the pandemic? That seems to be what your most concerned with.

How are you fairing during the storm friend/compadre?


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 19, 2020)

All I have to say in regards to god and this pandemic is that, if he does exist, then he just took a collective dump in everybody's handbag


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 19, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Hey, could you forward God my Safeway order when you get a chance?
> 
> Genesis 15:9
> The Lord answered, “Bring me a heifer three years old, a she-goat, three years old, a ram three years old, a turtle dove and a young pigeon.”


and leave the fucking bats at the door


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Care to discuss the pandemic? That seems to be what your most concerned with.
> 
> How are you fairing during the storm friend/compadre?


Chinese cold, not a pandemic. 

This is what I'll be doing today out in the garage:
Ezekiel 16:17
You also took the fine jewelry I gave you, the jewelry made of my gold and silver, and you made for yourself male idols and engaged in prostitution with them.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 19, 2020)

Sounds like adjustments to the new normal are being made.

For me, working from home sucks. There is much that needs doing and can't get done from here. Work site is shut down. What happens next will not be good. Nothing I can do about it so I'm not going to let it get to me. (much)

Freezer is full of recently bought proteins, still have fruit from last summer. A binge of bread making late Feb/early March made enough to last us through the great Bob's Red Mill Whole Wheat flour shortage. For some unknown reason, I got down on doing a winter garden last fall that is bursting with fresh greens, kale, cabbage and favas. Re-planting as I go with veg for late spring, such as peas and carrots. A plot is designated for this years home-grow and buried under six inches of compost. I'll get some seeds started for that in a couple more weeks, goal is to get them in the ground after May 15. .

Squabbles among the kids are getting fierce but we live on two acres, so I've given each their own corner and materials to build their own fort. Wars between territories are imminent. The ends of sticks used as "spears" must be covered with old rags or the emperor will take them away. I'm waiting for war to break out and maybe they will learn the value of alliances. 

Having time for noonies isn't bad either. 

I dunno, I just might make it. At least everybody is occupied with things other than Facebook.

Staying home to flatten the curve is the prime objective for now. 

Live long and prosper.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Sounds like adjustments to the new normal are being made.
> 
> For me, working from home sucks. There is much that needs doing and can't get done from here. Work site is shut down. What happens next will not be good. Nothing I can do about it so I'm not going to let it get to me. (much)
> 
> ...


Logic dictates this course of action...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Logic dictates this course of action...


flawless logic


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2020)

Jeezus ... the bible thumping should have realized that *PESTILENCE* is pretty much part of the bible.
No hysteria needed. For those that “ truly “ believe , then the sudden occurrence is not unknown , and perhaps an act of god. Heaven knows humankind had this coming - pollution , violence, wars , cats sleeping with dogs , adam and steve ... on and on.

If you really want to open your eyes .... IF and when mankind has run its course ... Mother Nature gets everything back . Earth will heal itself. Everything that happens to mankind ... is FROM mankind. You really don’t think zoonotic diseases stay in nature . Its from human “ interaction “ .


I personally was rooting for an asteroid.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Chinese cold, not a pandemic.
> 
> This is what I'll be doing today out in the garage:
> Ezekiel 16:17
> You also took the fine jewelry I gave you, the jewelry made of my gold and silver, and you made for yourself male idols and engaged in prostitution with them.


Ezekiel 16:30

*30* “ ‘I am filled with fury against you, declares the Sovereign LORD, when you do all these things, acting like a brazen prostitute!

It's a good idea to know the full context of the scripture that someone may mention or quote, it leads to a better understanding of the text as a whole.

By admitting that your dependant on the system (Safeway-Walmart-etc) for your own survival, you admit that yourself like many of us are not truly free, does this not make you also a slave to the ways of the world here in America? Why boast about things that we are bound/attached to and may never have full control of?

I'm sure we all would like to slowly continue spiraling down into a roll playing screen play of gloom and doom that has been placed before us to perceive as a reality, as sticking to the script is important and adaption to the new normal is what society is expecting of us, we would miss out on gaining the acceptance of others if we were to step out of line with our own understanding of what's going on, but I don't know about Human unity through conformity as the best plan of action myself, I stick to answering to a higher authority as I believe this is where intelligent prosperity lays it's footing, let us not reach for the lowest denominator to express our opinions/beliefs towards one another outwardly, let us reach for higher ground in conversation such as this one dear friend/s.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 19, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Hey, could you forward God my Safeway order when you get a chance?
> 
> Genesis 15:9
> The Lord answered, “Bring me a heifer three years old, a she-goat, three years old, a ram three years old, a turtle dove and a young pigeon.”


Kroger has she-goat on sale.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Ezekiel 16:30
> 
> *30* “ ‘I am filled with fury against you, declares the Sovereign LORD, when you do all these things, acting like a brazen prostitute!
> 
> ...


This post was not helpful

1 out of 10

would not recommend to friends or family


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> By admitting that your dependant on the system (Safeway-Walmart-etc) for your own survival,


you said that, not me. i thought you and the Spaghetti Monster were tight? guess not. you should pray more. 

and the idol that i just made out of gold and silver, i put your face on it while i'm pretending to be from Sodom whilst i violate it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> This post was not helpful
> 
> 1 out of 10
> 
> would not recommend to friends or family


even Jerry Falwell spit out his Jesus Juice when he read that drivel.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> It's a good idea to know the full context of the scripture that someone may mention or quote


do you dump your seed on the ground like Onan? or do you have some type of sock you keep under your bed?


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Jeezus ... the bible thumping should have realized that *PESTILENCE* is pretty much part of the bible.
> No hysteria needed. For those that “ truly “ believe , then the sudden occurrence is not unknown , and perhaps an act of god. Heaven knows humankind had this coming - pollution , violence, wars , cats sleeping with dogs , adam and steve ... on and on.
> 
> If you really want to open your eyes .... IF and when mankind has run its course ... Mother Nature gets everything back . Earth will heal itself. Everything that happens to mankind ... is FROM mankind. You really don’t think zoonotic diseases stay in nature . Its from human “ interaction “ .
> ...


Just in the same way the movie twelve monkey's was scripted? Why give into an overlayment of science fiction? Since when do airborne viruses have the same or higher death ratio/rate above or similar to a blood borne virus? You have exchange DNA to reach this level of destructive power in any other viruses up to this point in human history, we already have H1N1 and the others why suddenly do we have never before detected extremely contagious virus that behaves like the plague and spreads through the air, doesn't anyone here see the relation to this and what is said to be otherwise a zombie like disease that spreads itself out faster than even a bite from a zombie would, is fictional? Why such discontention with what someone with a separate comprehension & whom is part of a community here online decides to share with each of you?

Peace and warm vibes my friend.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 19, 2020)

Peter Popoff Ministries Miracle Seeds TV Spot, 'Extra Income'


Peter Popoff Ministries offers its Miracle Seeds free of charge to those who need financial miracles. Believers testify that the seeds have helped them gain extra income each month and Peter himself asks you to see the "supernatural financial increase harvest."




www.ispot.tv


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Just in the same way the movie twelve monkey's was scripted? Why give into an overlayment of science fiction? Since when do airborne viruses have the same or higher death ratio/rate above or similar to a blood borne virus? You have exchange DNA to reach this level of destructive power in any other viruses up to this point in human history, we already have H1N1 and the others why suddenly do we have never before detected extremely contagious virus that behaves like the plague and spreads through the air, doesn't anyone here see the relation to this and what is said to be otherwise a zombie like disease that spreads itself out faster than even a bite from a zombie would, is fictional? Why such discontention with what someone with a separate comprehension & whom is part of a community here online decides to share with each of you?
> 
> Peace and warm vibes my friend.


why do you ask questions as if they were answers? 

You need to read up. Or maybe listen to those who know about this stuff. You clearly haven't even begun to learn. Start with discarding that old feeble religious belief. It was top of the line knowledge about a thousand years ago and is dated.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Peter Popoff Ministries Miracle Seeds TV Spot, 'Extra Income'
> 
> 
> Peter Popoff Ministries offers its Miracle Seeds free of charge to those who need financial miracles. Believers testify that the seeds have helped them gain extra income each month and Peter himself asks you to see the "supernatural financial increase harvest."
> ...


all kidding aside, those seeds sound pretty legit. lol.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Just in the same way the movie twelve monkey's was scripted? Why give into an overlayment of science fiction? Since when do airborne viruses have the same or higher death ratio/rate above or similar to a blood borne virus? You have exchange DNA to reach this level of destructive power in any other viruses up to this point in human history, we already have H1N1 and the others why suddenly do we have never before detected extremely contagious virus that behaves like the plague and spreads through the air, doesn't anyone here see the relation to this and what is said to be otherwise a zombie like disease that spreads itself out faster than even a bite from a zombie would, is fictional? Why such discontention with what someone with a separate comprehension & whom is part of a community here online decides to share with each of you?
> 
> Peace and warm vibes my friend.


How do you know it hasn't? Out of the millions of years of human evolution until very recently there has been a lot of space between us. 

Also now that I think of it, what do you think happened to the Native American population?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> why do you ask questions as if they were answers?
> 
> You need to read up. Or maybe listen to those who know about this stuff. You clearly haven't even begun to learn. Start with discarding that old feeble religious belief. It was top of the line knowledge about a thousand years ago and is dated.


he's all over the place. talking about the bible and god like it's they are real and 12 monkeys and zombies like they are real too. 

somebody needs to lay the hands on this child of god and let loose the demons.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2020)

Dont forget that bible humping Jim Bakker hawking colloidal silver ... fucking idiot out to fleece the sheeple ( pun intended ) .

May that fucker shotgun that bottle ... papa smurf.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> he's all over the place. talking about the bible and god like it's they are real and 12 monkeys and zombies like they are real too.
> 
> somebody needs to lay the hands on this child of god and let loose the demons.


Russian Bots / Socks are in full swing


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 19, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> he's all over the place. talking about the bible and god like it's they are real and 12 monkeys and zombies like they are real too.
> 
> somebody needs to lay the hands on this child of god and let loose the demons.


Laying on of hands would be more effective if they were around his throat.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Laying on of hands would be more effective if they were around his throat.


god works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2020)

Actually since we are on this religious slant for a minute ... Where’s those sign wearing “ the end is near “ guys or megaphone screamers ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2020)

Where’s Rudy ? ...


----------



## spek9 (Mar 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Actually since we are on this religious slant for a minute ... Where’s those sign wearing “ the end is near “ guys or megaphone screamers ?


God told them to self-isolate.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2020)

Send your “Seed Money” to any of the hateful trump Insane Preacher Posse and you will be wealthy and healthy forever. Perry Stone and Faker Bakker are just a couple clicks off snake handling.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> do you dump your seed on the ground like Onan? or do you have some type of sock you keep under your bed?


I never said that I walk on water, I'm not some perfect specimen who's never made a wrong in God's eyes, however an attitude repentance is what binds everyone whom chooses to stake a claim in God's Kingdom, it is what is most important no matter what one may have committed beforehand, God is a forgiving spirit being, He is Love, but an unrepentant attitude can be most deadly for some. Let us not make attempts to place a heavy load on one another in this critical moment in time, wouldn't it be better to reach for a unified understanding of the current situation, and make attempts to lighten the heavy load that many of us are carrying? Please refrain from placing such vulgarity over what you feel is yours to speak, I'm not in agreement with placing such negative derision over top of one another. Thank You.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I never said that I walk on water, I'm not some perfect specimen who's never made a wrong in God's eyes, however an attitude repentance is what binds everyone whom chose to stake a claim in God's Kingdom, it is what I most important no matter what one may have committed beforehand, God is a forgiving spirit being, He is Love, but an unrepentant attitude can be most deadly for some. Let us not make attempts to place a heavy load on one another in this critical moment in time, wouldn't it be better to reach for a unified understanding of the current situation, and make attempts to lighten the heavy load that many of us are carrying? Please refrain from placing such vulgarity over what you feel is yours to speak, I'm not in agreement with placing such negative derision over top of one another. Thank You.


So we can keep messing up as long as we’re “really” sorry? Damn I got some shit I need to go do!

Does that even seem logical?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I never said that I walk on water, I'm not some perfect specimen who's never made a wrong in God's eyes, however an attitude repentance is what binds everyone whom chose to stake a claim in God's Kingdom, it is what I most important no matter what one may have committed beforehand, God is a forgiving spirit being, He is Love, but an unrepentant attitude can be most deadly for some. Let us not make attempts to place a heavy load on one another in this critical moment in time, wouldn't it be better to reach for a unified understanding of the current situation, and make attempts to lighten the heavy load that many of us are carrying? Please refrain from placing such vulgarity over what you feel is yours to speak, I'm not in agreement with placing such negative derision over top of one another. Thank You.


god made me say that, have a chat with her tonite.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> There is no spoon - Teh Matrix
> 
> How does an airborne virus, suddenly begin to behave like a blood borne virus, when there are already viruses like these everywhere called the flu, that throughout time haven't had such a high death toll as this virus is now projected to reach?
> 
> ...


Here's what the experts say..





__





Grand Rounds






neurostream.ucsd.edu


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> why do you ask questions as if they were answers?
> 
> You need to read up. Or maybe listen to those who know about this stuff. You clearly haven't even begun to learn. Start with discarding that old feeble religious belief. It was top of the line knowledge about a thousand years ago and is dated.


Why, are you not able to learn if a thought projection is brought forth in the form of a question? Would only straight forwards statements be a key learning/absorption factor for you?

Look everyone  I just came here to discuss my point of view, that's what a forum is all about, since when do we as a group of Cannabis users/medical patient's think that we have a place in being the thought police of others, there are plenty of other websites that attempt to silence what is being said, this is or should be a place of welcome and acceptance, not a place of divide.

And let me please apologize to @Jimdamick for the last two pages that developed today in regards to my initial statement, this was not my intention, I did come under a barrage of replies afterwards, which I whole heartily welcome from others, but to derail was never my intent, thank you for your consideration. Take care everyone.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2020)

Enjoy ... Moe Howard on the Coronavirus ( PSA )


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Why, are you not able to learn if a thought projection is brought forth in the form of a question? Would only straight forwards statements be a key learning/absorption factor for you?
> 
> Look everyone  I just came here to discuss my point of view, that's what a forum is all about, since when do we as a group of Cannabis users/medical patient's think that we have a place in being the thought police of others, there are plenty of other websites that attempt to silence what is being said, this is or should be a place of welcome and acceptance, not a place of divide.
> 
> And let me please apologize to @Jimdamick for the last two pages that developed today in regards to my initial statement, this was not my intention, I did come under a barrage of replies afterwards, which I whole heartily welcome from others, but to derail was never my intent, thank you for your consideration. Take care everyone.


Ignore about 5 people on here and it’s a completely different site. Just saying


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Actually since we are on this religious slant for a minute ... Where’s those sign wearing “ the end is near “ guys or megaphone screamers ?
> 
> View attachment 4508586


A few were posting last night. Stuff about "need more bullets" and shit too. I'm predicting a rise in accidental gunshot wounds about the same time the hospitals are in crisis mode. Hoping triage protocol selects out gun nuts.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Why, are you not able to learn if a thought projection is brought forth in the form of a question? Would only straight forwards statements be a key learning/absorption factor for you?
> 
> Look everyone  I just came here to discuss my point of view, that's what a forum is all about, since when do we as a group of Cannabis users/medical patient's think that we have a place in being the thought police of others, there are plenty of other websites that attempt to silence what is being said, this is or should be a place of welcome and acceptance, not a place of divide.
> 
> And let me please apologize to @Jimdamick for the last two pages that developed today in regards to my initial statement, this was not my intention, I did come under a barrage of replies afterwards, which I whole heartily welcome from others, but to derail was never my intent, thank you for your consideration. Take care everyone.


That ask "questions as if they are answers" shit is for cowards who don't want to speak forthrightly and remove all doubt about the lunacy of their beliefs.

Just say what you mean and leave the bafflegab or religion out of the discussion.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> How do you know it hasn't? Out of the millions of years of human evolution until very recently there has been a lot of space between us.
> 
> Also now that I think of it, what do you think happened to the Native American population?


That's why I quoted scripture from an ancient time in the Bible to transfer my message more thoroughly, we are already bound to the hands of time, controlled by the Sun and the season, why place this extra barrier of fear over top of ourselves when ancient wisdom offers guidance otherwise, in the form of simply relating to us that nothing new shall suddenly occur under the Sun, we can have peace of mind in this truth, all things have existed once before especially in the natural world, in Nature, what argument can anyone bring forth that shows evidence that this notion is not true?

Native American population? Disease and Genocide decimated the indigenous people of of the north American continent, hateful misconception and lies became the key contributor of distrust between the people's of that time, loss of civilized rationality and consideration towards other human beings became to downfall of many.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 19, 2020)

Here’s what really happened to them. But hey why not just rewrite history lmfao you guys kill me


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> That ask "questions as if they are answers" shit is for cowards who don't want to speak forthrightly and remove all doubt about the lunacy of their beliefs.
> 
> Just say what you mean and leave the bafflegab or religion out of the discussion.


I have my own style and sophistication as to how I bring forth my thoughts, let us not descend into despair, I can only be who I am, I won't be using my message on something as serious as this to troll or discredit someone else foolishly, I wanted to discuss more towards the political side of things but as you see I received many curious replies as to my intention (religiously derived questions towards me) I spoke/typed my initial post from out of a place of concern, Care, and Love in order to show others what I see, this is the best I can do, let's do our best to accept whom we are from one another, life is too short to extend ourselves into discontention.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Native American population?


were decimated by Christians.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> That's why I quoted scripture from an ancient time in the Bible to transfer my message more thoroughly, we are already bound to the hands of time, controlled by the Sun and the season, why place this extra barrier of fear over top of ourselves when ancient wisdom offers guidance otherwise, in the form of simply relating to us that nothing new shall suddenly occur under the Sun, we can have peace of mind in this truth, all things have existed once before especially in the natural world, in Nature, what argument can anyone bring forth that shows evidence that this notion is not true?
> 
> Native American population? Disease and Genocide decimated the indigenous people of of the north American continent, hateful misconception and lies became the key contributor of distrust between the people's of that time, loss of civilized rationality and consideration towards other human beings became to downfall of many.


I guess the fact that a virus that the people had no immunity build up to sweeping through their population killing millions is lost on you.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> were decimated by Christians.


Christians who decided to be in agreement with murder and break God's commandments shall be judged heavily, they increased their odds of not entering into God's Kingdom or gaining His acceptance of them, just because someone claims a Christian belief system/ or religion as their own doesn't mean or guarantee that they will automatically gain acceptance into the higher realms of existence and a hope of existing eternally into the future, Christians must be in alignment with God's order, laws, and plan to escape from this material realm of existing, that's not to say that some won't continue to exist in a fleshly form as well, the Bible speaks of the immortality of human beings being a real possibility and that the Earth shall exist forever within the Universe.

Back to what you said tho rkymtnman not every single person alive in those days were 100% Christian, there were other beliefs that people had access to, America still had a connection to European books and materials that were brought with them from the 'old' World, couldn't have been nothing but Christians alone, that's kind of a narrow outlook on the subject, other beliefs must have existed somewhere within the population, sorry that's just a bit too stereotyped of a notion for me to entirely accept and claim, but on a broad scale yes I agree, Christianity was a dominant religion in those times, but not everyone who claimed it was even truly a chosen child of God if they chose to continue claiming the lives of others and continuing on being in accepting agreement of those who had lost their lives around them, God examines the Heart, he sees what's being said on the inside before anyone speaks a word.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Christians whom decided to be in agreement with murder and break God's commandments shall be judged heavily, they increased their odds of not entering into God's Kingdom or gaining His acceptance of them, just because someone claims a Christian belief system/ or religion as their own doesn't mean or guarantee that they will automatically gain acceptance into the higher realms of existence and a hope of existing eternally into the future, Christians must be in alignment with God's order, laws, and plan to escape from this material realm of existing, that's not to say that some won't continue to exist in a fleshly form as well, the Bible speaks of the immortality of human beings being a real possibility and that the Earth shall exist forever within the Universe.
> 
> Back to what you said tho rkymtnman not every single person alive in those days were 100% Christian, there were other beliefs that people had access to, America still had a connection to European books and materials that were brought with them from the 'old' World, couldn't have been nothing but Christians alone, that's kind of a narrow outlook on the subject, other beliefs must have existed somewhere within the population, sorry that's just a bit too stereotyped of a notion for me to entirely accept and claim, but on a broad scale yes I agree, Christianity was a dominant religion in those times, but not everyone who claimed it was even truly a chosen child of God if they chose to continue claiming the lives of others and continuing on being in accepting agreement of those whom had lost their lives around them, God examines the Heart, he sees what's being said on the inside before anyone speaks a word.


Come on seriously, I appreciate you are a believer, but this is the political section.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I guess the fact that a virus that the people had no immunity build up to sweeping through their population killing millions is lost on you.


Which virus/viruses do you speak of?

Are you aware this same viral load type of infection has occurred in other regions of the world like South America as well? People infected the indigenous peoples of Australia and so forth also, it's not unique to us in the USA, it's something that has taken place in our human history however, and the World is much less isolated than it was In those times, continent to continent travel is nothing nowadays, what has occurred has already taken place, it not going to continue being something new, the past has already forever changed our reality here on Earth.

Once again we must not give into fears of the past, these things were ancient before our time, and the Modernization of the natural World has been forever changed by our presence, we become immune to what had once taken a toll on Human existence.

Besides Native Americans didn't have access to modern medicine and therapy, no scientific proof of how to fight infection, no real access to other preventative foods and measures that could be taken in order to safeguard their health and communities, they just didn't have as many benefits within society to access these types of things, and physically/logistically these things just did not exist, and what was known to many peoples of that Era of time was limited.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Christians whom decided to be in agreement with murder and break God's commandments shall be judged heavily, they increased their odds of not entering into God's Kingdom or gaining His acceptance of them, just because someone claims a Christian belief system/ or religion as their own doesn't mean or guarantee that they will automatically gain acceptance into the higher realms of existence and a hope of existing eternally into the future, Christians must be in alignment with God's order, laws, and plan to escape from this material realm of existing, that's not to say that some won't continue to exist in a fleshly form as well, the Bible speaks of the immortality of human beings being a real possibility and that the Earth shall exist forever within the Universe.
> 
> Back to what you said tho rkymtnman not every single person alive in those days were 100% Christian, there were other beliefs that people had access to, America still had a connection to European books and materials that were brought with them from the 'old' World, couldn't have been nothing but Christians alone, that's kind of a narrow outlook on the subject, other beliefs must have existed somewhere within the population, sorry that's just a bit too stereotyped of a notion for me to entirely accept and claim, but on a broad scale yes I agree, Christianity was a dominant religion in those times, but not everyone who claimed it was even truly a chosen child of God if they chose to continue claiming the lives of others and continuing on being in accepting agreement of those whom had lost their lives around them, God examines the Heart, he sees what's being said on the inside before anyone speaks a word.


Incorrect use of whom


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Come on seriously, I appreciate you are a believer, but this is the political section.


A forum is designed with a unified platform of communication through understanding as it's background beyond all sections and categories, if an misrepresentation of truth is presented it is up to the members to defend it, I responded to something I found to be negatively inclined so I responded to it, i as well as others should be able to express clarity on a subject as long as we don't go beyond our means and welcome... I'm in no way upset or irritated with anyone here, I'm sorry if what I have brought forth today in my posts has irritated anyone, my purpose was share and receive insight where it may reside, may we move onwards and overcome this reverberation.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Which virus/viruses do you speak of?
> 
> Are you aware this same viral load type of infection has occurred in other regions of the world like South America as well? People infected the indigenous peoples of Australia and so forth also, it's not unique to us in the USA, it's something that has taken place in our human history however, and the World is much less isolated than it was In those times, continent to continent travel is nothing nowadays, what has occurred has already taken place, it not going to continue being something new, the past has already forever changed our reality here on Earth.
> 
> ...


Small Pox.

And that is the point. New viruses pop up and sweep through the population. 

You do understand that as far as we have come we don't have a cure for the common cold virus? 

And I am not trying to scare you, but this is really happening, find comfort in anything you like, but saying things like "God wouldn't do this" is ignoring reality.


----------



## topcat (Mar 19, 2020)

Awe, Jesus!


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> A forum is designed with a unified platform of communication through understanding as it's background beyond all sections and categories, if an misrepresentation of truth is presented it is up to the members to defend it, I responded to something I found to be negatively inclined so I responded to it, i as well as others should be able to express clarity on a subject as long as we don't go beyond our means and welcome... I'm in no way upset or irritated with anyone here, I'm sorry if what I have brought forth today in my posts has irritated anyone, my purpose was share and receive insight where it may reside, may we move onwards and overcome this reverberation.


It is more about my trying to give you the respect while not pointing out that religion is a trolling tactic and I don't want to disrespect your beliefs without pointing out all the flaws in what you are saying because you believe in stuff that really has to avoid science and reality.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 19, 2020)

Donald Trump's notes for his virus announcement had the word "Corona" sharpied out and replaced with "Chinese". It's literally like the stupid just keeps getting worse.









Photo of Trump Remarks Shows ‘Corona' Crossed Out and Replaced With ‘Chinese' Virus


A photograph taken at Thursday’s White House coronavirus task force press briefing shows President Donald Trump reading from notes where the word “corona” was crossed out and replaced with “Chinese” to describe COVID-19. The picture, taken by a Washington Post photographer, shows the word...




www.nbcboston.com





From the article: "The picture, taken by a Washington Post photographer, shows the word crossed out in what appears to be Sharpie and in the president's own handwriting."

Next up: 'Trump condems Washington Post for taking a fake photo with a fake camera. In fact, the reporter was fakely standing beside him'.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

zeddd said:


> Incorrect use of whom


Thanks for the correction, fify.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2020)

Retards on film .....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Retards on film .....


Florida...


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Retards on film .....


To be fair, they were always planning on coming home with a few new viruses.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Retards on film .....


Oh my fucking days, the level of stupidity is rising the longer this goes on.
Had a customer at work put his hands in the pick n mix sweet display and looked at me blankly when I said to him that he shouldn't be doing that anytime but especially during this world wide pandemic. And you wonder how these things get spread.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It is more about my trying to give you the respect while not pointing out that religion is a trolling tactic and I don't want to disrespect your beliefs without pointing out all the flaws in what you are saying because you believe in stuff that really has to avoid science and reality.


Well take for instance the idea that you speak forth about small pox being spread as a new occurance, however there is evidence that it existed possibly before Egyptian times even, it certainly wasn't new to the Earth each time it began its spread, which aligns with the scripture I posted earlier.

What has been lost to our modern age is the understanding that we are at a pinnacle in time, we are at a heightened age of what could exist in Nature, nothing new is about to suddenly come out of the ashes/woodwork of where we are now, we have to be aware of the the age we are in to understand why these things won't occur and why the reality is the opposite of what is being presented.

I'm still wondering how this virus jumped across societal boundaries from bushmeat eaters all the way to the top with people like Trudeau's wife and family all the sudden, when the rest of the population has barely seen an occurrence? The bottom to the very top in a matter of weeks, are you guys/gals serious? Something just doesn't add up.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 19, 2020)

This is good
Listen to one twat try to defend Trump & then the other twat try to defend himself.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2020)

zeddd said:


> Incorrect use of whom


Love the English


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is good
> Listen to one twat try to defend Trump & then the other twat try to defend himself.


he's pathetic and likes to hear himself flatulate from his mouth anus.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Well take for instance the idea that you speak forth about small pox being spread as a new occurance, however there is evidence that it existed possibly before Egyptian times even, it certainly wasn't new to the Earth each time it began its spread, which aligns with the scripture I posted earlier.
> 
> What has been lost to our modern age is the understanding that we are at a pinnacle in time, we are at a heightened age of what could exist in Nature, nothing new is about to suddenly come out of the ashes/woodwork of where we are now, we have to be aware of the the age we are in to understand why these things won't occur and why the reality is the opposite of what is being presented.
> 
> I'm still wondering how this virus jumped across societal boundaries from bushmeat eaters all the way to the top with people like Trudeau's wife and family all the sudden, when the rest of the population has barely seen an occurrence? The bottom to the very top in a matter of weeks, are you guys/gals serious? Something just doesn't add up.


Ignoring all the weird stuff that is so literal that it ignores that viruses mutate and are technically not the same thing even though it is easier to just use the same word to describe them all. But I know that gets into believing that somehow nothing has changed and evolution doesn't exist.... or 'religion'.

Who flies on planes? People with money. So someone in China gets it, gets into a plane and it starts spreading throughout the entire plane. Rich people up in the first class are just as likely to catch it as anyone else, more so since they are likely to fly more often, spreading it to 'elites'. It is not rocket science.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 19, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Well take for instance the idea that you speak forth about small pox being spread as a new occurance, however there is evidence that it existed possibly before Egyptian times even, it certainly wasn't new to the Earth each time it began its spread, which aligns with the scripture I posted earlier.


It may have been about earlier but there has been no evidence it was in the Americas before Europeans arrived in the 15th century and nobody knows how it started but has always been associated with humans. Is there any evidence to say that it has been found in the wild devoid of humans?


mustbetribbin said:


> What has been lost to our modern age is the understanding that we are at a pinnacle in time, we are at a heightened age of what could exist in Nature, nothing new is about to suddenly come out of the ashes/woodwork of where we are now, we have to be aware of the the age we are in to understand why these things won't occur and why the reality is the opposite of what is being presented.


As the world grows in population and we are squeezed in together there is going to virus' that mutate or transfer from animal to human as per what we are seeing coming from china. These virus' do not just live in the wild waiting to infect people, they come about from poor sanitary practices.


mustbetribbin said:


> I'm still wondering how this virus jumped across societal boundaries from bushmeat eaters all the way to the top with people like Trudeau's wife and family all the sudden, when the rest of the population has barely seen an occurrence? The bottom to the very top in a matter of weeks, are you guys/gals serious? Something just doesn't add up.


We live in a society that is driven by the celebrity culture whether we like it or not. Of course the media are going to tell us what athletes and celebrities have contracted the virus over the common people, as most of the common people only seem to care about celebrities and don't want to know the facts and educate themselves. If the media dealt in fact then this would still be serious but we would have a lot more information from experts, rather than glorified stay at home mums who have a tv show telling people that such and such will work when it clearly won't as they are not educated in the facts.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is good
> Listen to one twat try to defend Trump & then the other twat try to defend himself.


It was worth watching just to see the other journalists faces as she was asking that question. Russia is getting their monies worth from that troll website.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2020)

i suppose it's bound to happen but more people are getting sick than the over 65 crowd. this lady is only 43 and was healthy:









'Every Single Individual Must Stay Home': Italy's Coronavirus Deaths Pass China's


The country has universal health care. But now, fighting tens of thousands of coronavirus cases, Italian hospitals and medical staff are overwhelmed, prompting anguished debate.




www.kuow.org


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 19, 2020)

Asshole..









Senator Dumped Up to $1.7 Million of Stock After Reassuring Public About Coronavirus Preparedness — ProPublica


Intelligence Chair Richard Burr’s selloff came around the time he was receiving daily briefings on the health threat.




www.propublica.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2020)

*The Light Show With Stephen Colb-Air - We're All In This Together*


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Mar 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It was worth watching just to see the other journalists faces as she was asking that question. Russia is getting their monies worth from that troll website.


The woman in the back, right in the middle, in the grey jacket - her face says it all.


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Mar 19, 2020)

And after a bit of googling, That same woman from OAN, Rion, hosted a show on OAN in which she suggested that Covid was created in a North Carolina lab and was spread as a deep state plot to take Trump down.

This is somebody who is not only allowed at White House press briefings, but is also obviously favored by the president. Fucking crazy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2020)

Los angeles county has implemented an order for ALL non essential business that is not banks , grocery or medical effective tonight at midnight. Hospital ship MERCY moving from san diego to los angeles port. Estimates are coming in at 25 million in California will be infected. I am officially off work now , and office went dark.

Malls closing and ANY gatherings are now prohibited REGARDLESS of size. Public or private.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2020)

Gov. Newsom has plans to begin talks to lease hotels for rooms in case of medical needs and emergencies to head off possible increases in infections.

Shit is hitting fan here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2020)

*U.S. Faces A Dire Shortage Of Ventilators | All In | MSNBC*





Hospitals across the country do not have enough life-saving ventilators to deal with the increasing number of patients due to the coronavirus outbreak. Aired on 03/19/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2020)

*[LIVE] Coronavirus Pandemic: Real Time Counter, World Map, News*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2020)

As a 65 year old Canadian I'm getting CPP & OAS + a good corporate pension, so no bucks for me. This is the relief so far, at least 15 weeks of $900 CDN/ biweekly of government dole plus other things, that will help.
*5 Financial Relief Measures For Canadians Impacted By COVID 19*


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *U.S. Faces A Dire Shortage Of Ventilators | All In | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a good listen

One take away among many others is how fragile global supply chains are.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2020)

*TRUMP BULLSHIT SUPERCUT *


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

a good read for a time like this.....


*American War*

by
Omar El Akkad (Goodreads Author)
3.79 ·  Rating details · 27,315 ratings  · 3,987 reviews
An audacious and powerful debut novel: a second American Civil War, a devastating plague, and one family caught deep in the middle a story that asks what might happen if America were to turn its most devastating policies and deadly weapons upon itself


----------



## Moldy (Mar 20, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Asshole..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheating anus suckers.









GOP's Ron Johnson sold equity before the market crash -- but it doesn't appear to be related to coronavirus outbreak


Questions have been raised about Sen. Ron Johnson (R-WI) selling stock before the onset of the coronavirus crisis in the United States. But the financial transaction does not appear to be related to the outbreak of the deadly virus.On Monday, March 2nd, the Dow Jones Industrial Average set its...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2020)

trump fever is killing people
This is real


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 20, 2020)

Follow the money and it will lead u to the real people behind what’s going on.

the rich get richer





__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2020)

*Grim Future For Hospitals: Lag Time From Infections To Critical Illness | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow looks at the example of how patients critical ill from coronavirus in Italy have followed the same rates as infections three weeks earlier, suggesting not only what is to come to Italy's already overwhelmed hospitals, but what the U.S. can expect as it follows a similar path. Aired on 03/18/2020.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump fever is killing people
> This is real


TDS

which you and most of yer ilk have had since before the election..

it just keeps on regenerating inside you..

now get back to growing lettuce


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Follow the money and it will lead u to the real people behind what’s going on.
> 
> the rich get richer
> 
> ...


Post something positive or helpful, get a clue as to what's going on fool, this is no time for fun and games with the truth, Donald is finding that out now, as are millions of Trumpers and other assorted fools.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2020)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> TDS
> 
> which you and most of yer ilk have had since before the election..
> 
> ...


Carrying Donald's water after this fiasco is not the way to a peaceful life, at least around here. If you think Trump is fit for office you are delusional, he's worse than useless in this crises, he dangerous. A stunning failure of leadership that has directly threatened your own life and that of many North Americans. Firing the pandemic response team in 2018, failure to prepare when clear evidence indicated this months ago, incompetence and dangerous lies over testing, masks and PPE, failures to initiate and oversee preparations by mustering national resources. He even contributed to the spread by incompetently evacuating people back to the states.

If you're carrying Donald's water at this point or even for the last 3 years, you are the one who is deranged. WTF are you trying to convince about you're alternate bullshit reality. Face it, the only reason you support Trump is because you're a bigot and your fear and hate have so warped your mind and blinded your senses, that you still support this evil fool in the face of a mountain of evidence that he is dangerous and unfit.

It's the bald faced truth and you know it. Do the Devil's work long enough and you become indistinguishable from him. The line between good and evil could not be more stark and obvious, which side are you on? Blood is being spilled over this now and the numbers will grow to unbelievable proportions soon, most of the deaths could have been prevented in North America with decent leadership in the USA.

Jesus Christ, your perspective is astounding and your disconnection from reality is profound. Even Tucker Carlson came around, Hannity is a psycho like Trump. Government by sociopath, look it up and see if the description fits Donald, or even you.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Asshole..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the republicans have no fvcking shame and you know what? it'll be forgotten in one news cycle.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 20, 2020)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> TDS
> 
> which you and most of yer ilk have had since before the election..
> 
> ...


Tds, what's that? 

Trump's Dick Suckers


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 20, 2020)

beside the fact that he is guilty of insider trading, this is the really scary part:

In the February 27 recording, obtained and broadcast by National Public Radio, Burr can be heard comparing the coronavirus pandemic to the 1918 influenza outbreak that killed more than 20 million people worldwide.
"There's one thing that I can tell you about this: It is much more aggressive in its transmission than anything that we have seen in recent history," Burr said in the recording. "It is probably more akin to the 1918 pandemic."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2020)

*Hospital Workers Face Critical Lack Of Protective Supplies | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The 500 million respirator masks Trump said the federal government ordered could take up to 18 months to be delivered, according to reporting. The panel discusses the critical shortage of supplies for health care workers. Aired on 03/20/2020.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 20, 2020)

trump said this on same day:
*Feb. 27: “One day it’s like a miracle, it will disappear.”*


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2020)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> TDS
> 
> which you and most of yer ilk have had since before the election..
> 
> ...


A pandemic, a recession, mass layoffs, no food at the grocery stores and you retards are still pretending everything is great

fuck your shitty cult


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2020)

trumpies get more ridiculous right along. In 2 days we can look right back here and see. Look back a week right now.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2020)

Confirmed: 2x as many men die as women

That would be old white men..

Blood Type A


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 20, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Gov. Newsom has plans to begin talks to lease hotels for rooms in case of medical needs and emergencies to head off possible increases in infections.
> 
> Shit is hitting fan here.


Georgia is converting defunct hotels into hospitals. They're redoing the Radison Inn about 15 miles from here now.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 20, 2020)

*Marijuana dispensaries are deemed 'essential' in LA, allowed to stay open during coronavirus order ......*

With California residents being asked to stay at home to prevent the spread of the coronavirus and all "non-essential businesses and areas" being closed down, officials in Los Angeles are making sure that marijuana is still available to the public.

Marijuana dispensaries are being deemed as "essential businesses," as they are allowed to remain open under the state's "Safer at Home" order. And most likely the home delivery option as well. 

Los Angeles has "cannabis dispensaries with a medicinal cannabis license" listed under "essential infrastructure" or "healthcare operations" that are exempt from closing.

California Gov. Gavin Newsom made the announcement on Thursday night, asking nearly 40 million residents in the state to stay at home to prevent the spread of the coronavirus.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 20, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Marijuana dispensaries are deemed 'essential' in LA, allowed to stay open during coronavirus order ......*
> 
> With California residents being asked to stay at home to prevent the spread of the coronavirus and all "non-essential businesses and areas" being closed down, officials in Los Angeles are making sure that marijuana is still available to the public.
> 
> ...











COVID-19 won’t interact well with THC if its anything like the flu, data company says


THC testing on mice with influenza revealed an increase in viral loads and a decrease in the ability of the immune system to fight off the virus




www.thegrowthop.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> COVID-19 won’t interact well with THC if its anything like the flu, data company says
> 
> 
> THC testing on mice with influenza revealed an increase in viral loads and a decrease in the ability of the immune system to fight off the virus
> ...


Flu not Corona.

The title is misleading..like Trumpy*.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 20, 2020)

Anything with anti inflammatory properties seems to make corona worse, cannabis has that.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2020)

Dang I'm glad I live in Colorado..the hillbilly populace love their 2A but know the benefit of social safety net and have some of the best in the nation.

Difference is color..hillbillys here are all white ..social safety net in that case.. good!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 20, 2020)

Damned if you do ....... Damned if you don’t 

*hits pipe


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Carrying Donald's water after this fiasco is not the way to a peaceful life, at least around here. If you think Trump is fit for office you are delusional, he's worse than useless in this crises, he dangerous. A stunning failure of leadership that has directly threatened your own life and that of many North Americans. Firing the pandemic response team in 2018, failure to prepare when clear evidence indicated this months ago, incompetence and dangerous lies over testing, masks and PPE, failures to initiate and oversee preparations by mustering national resources. He even contributed to the spread by incompetently evacuating people back to the states.
> 
> If you're carrying Donald's water at this point or even for the last 3 years, you are the one who is deranged. WTF are you trying to convince about you're alternate bullshit reality. Face it, the only reason you support Trump is because you're a bigot and your fear and hate have so warped your mind and blinded your senses, that you still support this evil fool in the face of a mountain of evidence that he is dangerous and unfit.
> 
> ...


Here's our cool, calm & collected leader answering a reporters question.






Soothing, right?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 20, 2020)

Bored watching pimple popping vids on YT .... wondering when we will start forgetting what day it is ?

*Grinds up more flower , drinks casadores shot


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 20, 2020)

Hate trump but agree that dude was trying to piss him off


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Hate trump but


never heard that one before


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Hate trump but agree that dude was trying to piss him off


I actually saw this part, prior to it Trump was hyping some 'cure'. It's a legit line of questioning because Trump has idiots running around thinking it is a Democratic Hoax. 

It was a softball question, and Trump in his hate of being questioned on anything turns into a ass. And acted like a baby the rest of the time.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Hate trump but agree that dude was trying to piss him off


That was as easy of a question possible.

Pence answered same damn question a minute later.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2020)

It was an opportunity for Trump to simply say to the American people that we're working on cures & he turned it into his usual shitshow of sarcasm & ridicule.
He can't do a fucking thing right, at anytime or at anyplace.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 20, 2020)

Illinois went full lock down


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It was an opportunity for Trump to simply say to the American people that we're working on cures & he turned it into his usual shitshow of sarcasm & ridicule.
> He can't do a fucking thing right, at anytime or at anyplace.




He's only having these daily press conferences because he can't have his klan rallies. Notice how the other speakers compliments him several times before they speak, they are instructed to do so. He's a needy little bitch that can't live without constantly being fawned over.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> He's only having these daily press conferences because he can't have his klan rallies. Notice how the other speakers compliments him several times before they speak, they are instructed to do so. He's a needy little bitch that can't live without constantly being fawned over.


Too funny

and too right


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2020)

*Coronavirus: How bad is the situation in Europe? - BBC News*







Jimdamick said:


> Here's our cool, calm & collected leader answering a reporters question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had high hopes for that drug until Donald agreed with me, now I'm having a rethink! The french guy who did the study looks like Trump's old doctor too...


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2020)

Time for the 25th
Seriously, and I think Pence is horrid.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Hate trump but agree that dude was trying to piss him off


Yeah, the man-baby is notorious for flying off the handle as he did there. Your embarrassment is understandable. I'd be embarrassed if I tried to defend my bad choices too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Time for the 25th
> Seriously, and I think Pence is horrid.


Nancy knows what to do with Donald's gifts to the cause of getting rid of him and the republican senate who acquitted him out of cowardice, in violation of their oaths. Now he is killing many of those same old GOP senators who let him off the hook, through dereliction of duty and criminal negligence causing mass death. Donald has a history of being an ingrate, a Dufus, a fool and a sociopath, what did they think would happen when they violated their oaths, the constitution and the rule of law for this fucking idiot and the morons who think the sun shines outta his asshole.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2020)

Would Negligent Homicide be a High Crime or Misdemeanor?


----------



## spek9 (Mar 20, 2020)

I was just out for a little bit to pick up a couple of things. I found a woman's wallet full of ID cards, credit cards, banking cards and $470 in cash. Someone left it in a grocery cart by accident, parked it and walked away. My cart was the next to go back when I found it.

It was the first time in my entire life that I entered a police station under my own voilition and free will. I handed the wallet over, stated I don't want to leave my information, but there's a driver's license with address on it and I didn't want to stop by a stranger's place randomly to drop it off.

This is what the panic is causing. People aren't acting or behaving as normal.

If you are in a position to do something good for someone, please, no matter what side of the political fence you sit, what side of the law you sit, or how desperate you are, know that there are others out there having difficulties, so please, for the love of all that's good, have some empathy, and Do The Right Thing.


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 20, 2020)

Accurate


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 20, 2020)

Let's vote Pelosi out









Shahid Buttar For Congress - Resistance for Real


San Francisco deserves a representative in Congress who will champion climate justice, human rights, and racial justice. #ShahidVsPelosi




shahidforchange.us


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> AccurateView attachment 4509366


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


...........................









Refusal by Pelosi to Consider Universal Cash Payments in Response to Coronavirus Pandemic 'Maddening,' Say Progressives


"This is a total failure of Democratic Party leadership."




www.commondreams.org


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 20, 2020)

This is not how you take back the white house. 

Yikes


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240354396015296514


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> This is not how you take back the white house.
> 
> Yikes





Buss Relville said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240354396015296514


Why not provide a link to a credible source? Not some blog site or tweet, because that shit can be made up pretty easily. And your posts are not very trustworthy.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2020)

Details of the Repug proposal tell a far different story


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 20, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240354396015296514


Golly. Somebody said something on twitter.

Give it up. @schuylaar is the only person here that isn't _openly_ a Republican that is dumb enough to believe this and she hardly shows her face these days. Can't you just PM her?


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 20, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Golly. Somebody said something on twitter.
> 
> Give it up. @schuylaar is the only person here that isn't _openly_ a Republican that is dumb enough to believe this and she hardly shows her face these days. Can't you just PM her?


You seem really upset that your trash party is failing miserably, again.


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Mar 20, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I was just out for a little bit to pick up a couple of things. I found a woman's wallet full of ID cards, credit cards, banking cards and $470 in cash. Someone left it in a grocery cart by accident, parked it and walked away. My cart was the next to go back when I found it.
> 
> It was the first time in my entire life that I entered a police station under my own voilition and free will. I handed the wallet over, stated I don't want to leave my information, but there's a driver's license with address on it and I didn't want to stop by a stranger's place randomly to drop it off.
> 
> ...


The Nextdoor app is great for things like this. My local neighborhood is helping one another out through it.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> The Nextdoor app is great for things like this. My local neighborhood is helping one another out through it.


I signed up for that months ago when something came in the mail.. never knew how weird my neighbors are until I got it lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 20, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> You seem really upset that your trash party is failing miserably, again.


You suck at this.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 20, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> This is not how you take back the white house.
> 
> Yikes





Buss Relville said:


> This is not how you take back the white house.
> 
> Yikes


Yet this trump bot sports a Russian Spetsnaz GRU avatar.... Russian sack licker in da house !


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> Let's vote Pelosi out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets look at Moscow Mitch McConnell.....


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> lets look at Moscow Mitch McConnell.....



Why would I focus on the party I can't change?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

the republicans have figured out a way to give $1000 away and still do nothing to help the poor. This 1/2assed republican giveaway is based on tax returns. Unfortunately many of the lowest paid workers don't file income tax forms because they don't earn enough annually.....so they get nothing


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the republicans have figured out a way to give $1000 away and still do nothing to help the poor. This 1/2assed republican giveaway is based on tax returns. Unfortunately many of the lowest paid workers don't file income tax forms because they don't earn enough annually.....so they get nothing


They get 600 when they are the most in need. 600 a month.. 150 a week. That's nuts


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 20, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> AccurateView attachment 4509366


Did your parents have any kids that lived?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> Why would I focus on the party I can't change?


That's right. Focus on the party of change instead of the party of the status quo.

Good luck to Shitty Butter or whatever his name is. 74% to 13% is not a great starting point but, hey, it's not his own money that he'll be spending on the campaign. 

Nice to know that whoever SF picks, it will be a Democrat.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> ...........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Commondreams is a propaganda website that supports the right wing agenda. Anything from that site is suspect.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> They get 600 when they are the most in need. 600 a month.. 150 a week. That's nuts


that's only if you filed taxes last year....many lower paid/part time employees don't earn enough to have to file...


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 20, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> This is not how you take back the white house.
> 
> Yikes


Where's Barnie with his plan? Haven't heard much from the Independent nominee for POTUS 2020.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 20, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Commondreams is a propaganda website that supports the right wing agenda. Anything from that site is suspect.


do you think Buss's parents talk to him?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> do you think Buss's parents talk to him?


Maybe his momma does. Most likely he never knew his dad.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> that's only if you filed taxes last year....many lower paid/part time employees don't earn enough to have to file...


Is that really what that means? If you didnt file you get burnt? That's super shitty. Especially considering its people barely getting by. Get ready for the 2020 crime wave


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Is that really what that means? If you didnt file you get burnt? That's super shitty. Especially considering its people barely getting by. Get ready for the 2020 crime wave


go read it again.....smh


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Commondreams is a propaganda website that supports the right wing agenda. Anything from that site is suspect.


I looked at it and it defiantly had that vibe of the websites that @Bugeye used to push his FISA nonsense. I especially found their pushing of a hashtag amusing as they pushed Putin's favorite progressive.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Time for the 25th


Time for a .223 @ close range


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> go read it again.....smh


Link?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I looked at it and it defiantly had that vibe of the websites that @Bugeye used to push his FISA nonsense. I especially found their pushing of a hashtag amusing as they pushed Putin's favorite progressive.
> 
> View attachment 4509392


It has a decent rating at the fact checking websites but I've gone through a few of them back when tty was posting their crap and inevitably found them weaving a story that ended with a false conclusion. Always about how bad Democrats are. Always about how the Establishment Democrats were slapping the little guy around. If it were good reporting, then I'd have no issue with it but that wasn't the case.


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 20, 2020)

NY governor said ventilators are as important as missiles in WW 2 lol
! Only Germany had V2’s rockets not missiles ! What a dumb ass , guess anyone can be uneducated & say dumb shit lol! Those V2’s didn’t even have guidance systems, spray & prey they hit based on range lol ! London got unlucky.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> It has a decent rating at the fact checking websites but I've gone through a few of them back when tty was posting their crap and inevitably found them weaving a story that ended with a false conclusion. Always about how bad Democrats are. Always about how the Establishment Democrats were slapping the little guy around. If it were good reporting, then I'd have no issue with it but that wasn't the case.


Yeah, building up 'credibility' for a while, and then once you get some good ratings, they become useful to these idiots linking them everywhere, rinse and repeat. Websites are cheap. 


On another note, looks like Biden is setting himself up well going forward into the fall.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/03/20/biden-attacks-trumps-coronavirus-response-inadequate-hits-him-lack-transparency/


“In times of crisis, the American people deserve a president who tells them the truth and takes responsibility. Unfortunately, President Trump has not been that president,” Biden told reporters on a 30-minute conference call that began shortly after Trump left the lectern in the White House briefing room.

“He is falsely telling us he’s taking action he has not taken, promising results he’s not delivering and announcing actions that he has not even ordered,” Biden said, adding that “the president has been behind the curve throughout this whole response.”

“We’re taking too damn long to decide whether or not to start to mobilize and build hospitals,” Biden said. “They should be on the ground doing that right now.”

During the briefing, Biden occasionally spoke directly to Trump.

“They tell me there’s ways in which we can do teleconferencing via us all being in different locations,” Biden said. “The bottom line is that everything from providing better access to where I physically live and be able to broadcast from there as well as our headquarters is underway,” he added. 
“We’ve hired a professional team to do that now. And if you excuse the expression, it’s a little above my pay grade how to do that. But that’s desperately what we’re trying to do because I want to be in daily or at least, you know, significant contact with the American people.”


“Stop saying false things, will ya?” he said. “Stop saying false things that make you sound like a hero. … Stop, stop, stop swerving between overpromising, buck-passing, and start delivering protection to our people.”


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> They get 600 when they are the most in need. 600 a month.. 150 a week. That's nuts


You can't allow the underclasses to be spoiled or there might not be enough steaks.

That's what they buy with their food stamps. Somebody I know seen it.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Link?


i don't have a link but it's out there. The $1000 is based on your last years income. If you didn't file then you have no proof of your income.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> i don't have a link but it's out there. The $1000 is based on your last years income. If you didn't file then you have no proof of your income.


I heard today on radio it's a minimum 600 based off your taxes. But a minimum of 600 for EVERY adult. 600 a month for someone living dollar to dollar trying to keep a roof isn't shit


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I heard today on radio it's a minimum 600 based off your taxes. But a minimum of 600 for EVERY adult. 600 a month for someone living dollar to dollar trying to keep a roof isn't shit


About a couple of ounces of weed cost and ” thoughts and prayers “ .


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> About a couple of ounces of weed cost and ” thoughts and prayers “ .


Buy the CBD gummies from sunoco for ultimate corona protection


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I heard today on radio it's a minimum 600 based off your taxes. But a minimum of 600 for EVERY adult. 600 a month for someone living dollar to dollar trying to keep a roof isn't shit


If you didn't file a US tax return last year you don't qualify....they will mail checks to everybody that filed.....the poor don't make enough annually to file = so sorry no soup for you. The poor don't have bank accounts either....

In the last recession, checks went out to pretty much everyone who wasn’t a millionaire and filed a U.S. tax return, including Social Security recipients. Americans earning at least some income but less than $75,000 got the full amount, while wealthier people got less. The payments were sent by a check in the mail or direct deposit into a bank account.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/03/17/checks-virus/


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> If you didn't file a US tax return last year you don't qualify....they will mail checks to everybody that filed.....the poor don't make enough to file = so sorry no soup for you
> 
> In the last recession, checks went out to pretty much everyone who wasn’t a millionaire and filed a U.S. tax return, including Social Security recipients. Americans earning at least some income but less than $75,000 got the full amount, while wealthier people got less. The payments were sent by a check in the mail or direct deposit into a bank account.
> 
> ...


Dang that's crazy. No wonder all the Republicans on twitter are telling democrats to give them their checks


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> lets look at Moscow Mitch McConnell.....


You know what I look forward too?
That's when the Elections come & the Hammer's of Hell come done on the Republican Party, and that's what is going to happen.
Most independant people have been seemingly standing on the sidelines watching the War between the Dems & the Pubs, waiting too see who was right or wrong.
That time is over now me thinks, & it does not bode well for the GOP.
I think most, if not all people are sick as fuck of Trump and his misanthropic group monkeys/turtles that surround him.
Bad news is COVID-19
Good news is that the Republican Party is finished, for at least a generation in my opinion.
Nice


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Dang that's crazy. No wonder all the Republicans on twitter are telling democrats to give them their checks


vote republicans out....


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2020)

Positive test on staff member of Pence


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> vote republicans out....


That's the plan stan


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I looked at it and it defiantly had that vibe of the websites that @Bugeye used to push his FISA nonsense. I especially found their pushing of a hashtag amusing as they pushed Putin's favorite progressive.
> 
> View attachment 4509392


literally noting indicates commondreams being a right wing propaganda website. 

Put down the meth pipe.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That's the plan stan


Copy that....


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> literally noting indicates commondreams being a right wing propaganda website.
> 
> Put down the meth pipe.


commondreams is a propaganda website that supports the right wing agenda. Anything from that site is suspect.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> literally noting indicates commondreams being a right wing propaganda website.
> 
> Put down the meth pipe.


There is a reason Putin is/was pushing for Bernie. 








This site represents all of the disinformation rules. Guess which one you are (or at least pretend to be) falling into?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> literally noting indicates commondreams being a right wing propaganda website.
> 
> Put down the meth pipe.


Hey Puss,

Dan Lipinski, the last anti-choice Democrat serving in Congress was beaten in the primary for Illinois’ 3rd Congressional District 's seat. Isn't that great news?


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Ignoring all the weird stuff that is so literal that it ignores that viruses mutate and are technically not the same thing even though it is easier to just use the same word to describe them all. But I know that gets into believing that somehow nothing has changed and evolution doesn't exist.... or 'religion'.
> 
> Who flies on planes? People with money. So someone in China gets it, gets into a plane and it starts spreading throughout the entire plane. Rich people up in the first class are just as likely to catch it as anyone else, more so since they are likely to fly more often, spreading it to 'elites'. It is not rocket science.


Would you be able to recognize a big_lie as it unfolds right in front of you?





__





Big lie - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





What about Albert Pikes letter about the 3 World wars? What great cataclysm did he speak of in that text as he predicts all three world wars succinctly? Notice the bloodshed mentioned towards the end of that letter?

The virus is fake, lol we had them saying some of the world wide deaths from flu were actually corona virus, they said that it's already been here in America even, but if it was so deadly then where's the footage of Americans falling over dead, where's the propaganda swarming around American deaths, when they were in the tens of thousands in China, and they built a hospital over night(2 days) to combat such a deadly outbreak, but none of that here in American, no folks there is some bullshit mixed into this story and you all need to be aware of another big lie occurring in your lifetime, it's right in front of you.

China just announced that their pandemic is almost completely contained in China already, do any of you really believe that?

The virus doesn't exist.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2020)

Good song for Stress






Fucking Excellent band, right?


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 20, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Hey Puss,
> 
> Dan Lipinski, the last anti-choice Democrat serving in Congress was beaten in the primary for Illinois’ 3rd Congressional District 's seat. Isn't that great news?



Obviously.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Would you be able to recognize a big_lie as it unfolds right in front of you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was there ever a year when some barking mad person did not come out saying the end was nigh?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> Obviously.


Hey, Puss

Democratic Socialists are an important wing of the Democratic Party. It's a good thing that AOC and other Democrats like her have the opportunity to learn how to govern while they are still young without the burden of leadership.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Would you be able to recognize a big_lie as it unfolds right in front of you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about you? Maybe there is a giant guy in the sky that is watching everything everyone does and he decided already how everything ever is going to happen, and if you are not a good boy or girl, you will be punished for all eternity?

You spouting this nut cult nonsense is dangerous, which is I'm guessing why you are doing it. 

Trying to amplify religious nutter nonsense so that people blow up at you and say all kinds of mean things about religion to drive a wedge between the christians/religious people that read this forum from getting actual information about what trolls like yourself are doing.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 20, 2020)

Albert Pike quote:

"To sow, that others may reap; to work and plant for those that are to occupy the earth when we are dead; to project our influences far into the future, and live beyond our time; to rule as the Kings of Thought, over men who are yet unborn; to bless with the glorious gifts of Truth and Light and Liberty those who will neither know the name of the giver, nor care in what grave his unregarded ashes repose, is the true office of a Mason and the proudest destiny of a man."

Do you not understand that both Pike and Hitler live onwards by the doctrine they preached and the places of power that they reigned over still have an effect on our lives today, is this not dangerous to be unaware of?

I'm at peace with everything I've stated, we can point fingers and say troll to one another, but that's not the personality that I have put forth on this forum, the mods here know I have no agenda, I'm here for higher learning and conversation, I'm a danger to nobody. @hannimal


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 20, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Would you be able to recognize a big_lie as it unfolds right in front of you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!! Yes I said his name in vain.
What the fuck did you smoke to make you think like this because your not on this planet mate, and can I have some?
I wouldn't believe anything that came from the chinese government. Does not mean the fucking virus is a fake. Have you seen the cluster fuck that is Italy? The only reason people are not taking it seriously is all the trumptards still going along with what trump said in the beginning, that it was a hoax, which has been proven wrong. Trump can't even answer simple questions from the media and is now backtracking on what he originally said.
Even his distant cousin Boris Johnson has to look over his shoulder every 2 seconds to the people around him when dealing with the media.
I have tried not to swear as much near the end but fuck, it feels so good


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> that's only if you filed taxes last year....many lower paid/part time employees don't earn enough to have to file...


If u don’t file u don’t get it. Get it? It’s simple really.

what other way u want trump to hand deliver them? Lol just kidding


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 20, 2020)

Staff member in Vice President Mike Pence's office tests positive for coronavirus


A staff member in Vice President Mike Pence's office has tested positive for coronavirus, Pence's spokesperson said Friday evening.




www.cnn.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> If u don’t file u don’t get it. Get it? It’s simple really.


Yes.....i get it, the low wage earners didn't earn enough to count, so they get no soup....0 fucks given about the poor


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 20, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!! Yes I said his name in vain.
> What the fuck did you smoke to make you think like this because your not on this planet mate, and can I have some?
> I wouldn't believe anything that came from the chinese government. Does not mean the fucking virus is a fake. Have you seen the cluster fuck that is Italy? The only reason people are not taking it seriously is all the trumptards still going along with what trump said in the beginning, that it was a hoax, which has been proven wrong. Trump can't even answer simple questions from the media and is now backtracking on what he originally said.
> Even his distant cousin Boris Johnson has to look over his shoulder every 2 seconds to the people around him when dealing with the media.
> I have tried not to swear as much near the end but fuck, it feels so good


It's a natural reaction to the big lie that is being presented and covering/dominating your thoughts, it's ok you'll get used to it, this is just the beginning. 

What about that text from Hitler and Goebbel caused you to react this way? 

Yes I'm aware that Italy is in on it with China and the others, next question?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Albert Pike quote:
> 
> "To sow, that others may reap; to work and plant for those that are to occupy the earth when we are dead; to project our influences far into the future, and live beyond our time; to rule as the Kings of Thought, over men who are yet unborn; to bless with the glorious gifts of Truth and Light and Liberty those who will neither know the name of the giver, nor care in what grave his unregarded ashes repose, is the true office of a Mason and the proudest destiny of a man."
> 
> ...


You can't even spell my name right when it is the post right above yours. 



mustbetribbin said:


> It's a natural reaction to the big lie that is being presented and covering/dominating your thoughts, it's ok you'll get used to it, this is just the beginning.
> 
> What about that text from Hitler and Goebbel caused you to react this way?
> 
> Yes I'm aware that Italy is in on it with China and the others, next question?


You are so out of your mind you can't tell he was quoting your first ridiculous post and not the 'hitler' one?


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 20, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> It's a natural reaction to the big lie that is being presented and covering/dominating your thoughts, it's ok you'll get used to it, this is just the beginning.
> 
> What about that text from Hitler and Goebbel caused you to react this way?
> 
> Yes I'm aware that Italy is in on it with China and the others, next question?


So the whole world is in on it then, yeah give me some proof of this "Big Lie" that is being spread. You have said nothing credible to make me want to take your side even in the slightest. I'm up for open debate but you have to present your argument with facts that I have still yet to see.

I was not reacting to the text's you mentioned, I was reacting to you. if I was reacting to the text's then I would have mentioned them in my response.

OK give me one piece of solid proof that Italy and China and possibly every bloody country on this planet is on on this hoax of a virus.

I am a European and am witnessing this shit first hand with European politicians reacting to not just what going on across the globe but to the actual state of things currently in Europe. Italy is a shit show and its not because of a fake virus. There are literally multiple tens of hearses waiting in cemetery and crematorium parking lots as they cannot contain the fucking thing and cannot deal with the fallout fast enough. Yes this is partly to blame on Italy's government, but what do you say is the cause of all these needless deaths?


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You can't even spell my name right when it is the post right above yours.
> 
> 
> You are so out of your mind you can't tell he was quoting your first ridiculous post and not the 'hitler' one?


That's why I said your overly attached to your own ego previously, you act as if your own name and the spelling thereof really matters, and in the middle of serious talk you go out if your way to make an issue over it @hanimmal , wow such a big issue.

Please stop trying to control others when you can't even control yourself.

If I respond to someone however I bring across my message is not your business, you'd seemingly attempt to cause derision between others if it doesn't fit your narrative, as if it's your place to decide for people and the rest of the forum, let people speak for themselves, especially if you have nothing more to add than your own bias and opinion, thanks.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> That's why I said your overly attached to your own ego previously, you act as if your own name and the spelling thereof really matters, and in the middle of serious talk you go out if your way to make an issue over it @hanimmal , wow such a big issue.
> 
> Please stop trying to control others when you can't even control yourself.
> 
> If I respond to someone however I bring across my message is not your business, you'd seemingly attempt to cause derision between others if it doesn't fit your narrative, as if it's your place to decide for people and the rest of the forum, let people speak for themselves, especially if you have nothing more to add than your own bias and opinion, thanks.


When am I controlling anyone? 

You are spouting nonsense, I am pointing it out repeatedly because unfortunately the internet trolls like yourself don't come with a warning label. 

Also, quit trying to control me.....


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yes.....i get it, the low wage earners didn't earn enough to count, so they get no soup....0 fucks given about the poor


Well send them to your house and you can deliver. How can u send them to someone’s home when they don’t have one? What’s your solution since you care so much?


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 20, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> So the whole world is in on it then, yeah give me some proof of this "Big Lie" that is being spread. You have said nothing credible to make me want to take your side even in the slightest. I'm up for open debate but you have to present your argument with facts that I have still yet to see.
> 
> I was not reacting to the text's you mentioned, I was reacting to you. if I was reacting to the text's then I would have mentioned them in my response.
> 
> ...


@Poobzilla

You see its not easy to communicate to others truth when they have flowing adrenaline and hysteria limiting their thoughts, I'm chilled to the max right now, I'm not concerned in the slightest, even if I wasn't able to reach a communicated agreement with others on this platform, I tried.

I already said, we've been told this virus has been rampant since like November or whatever, and was already here in the states being misdiagnosed as flu deaths here in America, then why was it not necessary to build a hospital overnight, why didn't entire city's shutdown over it, that's an insult to people here in America saying people here would be too dumb to recognize a new unknown disease that kills 10% of the population out of nowhere, yeah because only the Chinese are smart enough to do something about people falling over dead everywhere and react to it, come on don't you get it?

If one country has people falling over dead and state of emergency declared for an entire nation, don't you think someone would've noticed and reacted similarly, you think American's would just be like oh 5 people around me caught the flu and died this last month, must be normal flu season.....


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2020)

The video in this link is long, over an hour, but worth watching.
Just pretend it's a horror movie & have the popcorn ready 









Online videos 'predicted' details of deadly outbreak, but Trump called coronavirus 'unforeseen problem'


One of the simulation's organizers, acting as a National Security Council official, warned that if a vaccine – which takes more than a year to develop – isn’t deployed “soon,” the U.S. death toll could be “catastrophic.” Brooks, one of the leading Republicans in Congress on biodefense issues...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Well send them to your house and you can deliver. How can u send them to someone’s home when they don’t have one? What’s your solution since you care so much?


we have elected officials that get paid to figure this stuff out, just don't exclude those that need it the most....they can try a little harder


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 20, 2020)

@mustbetribbin I will admit that last week I was a nay sayer as well. I didn't believe it was as bad as it was but I made the choice to stop following the news as it worked wonders for alleviating my anxiety as I am not being bombarded by scare tactics, and as such I did not have all the information. I seen one podcast and was like fuck I need to look into this further and got my information from proven experts in the field who talk clearly and unemotional to try and get the facts across. Maybe you should be doing some of your own research and not broadcasting these whimsical notions that pop into your head from time to time.


mustbetribbin said:


> @Poobzilla
> 
> You see its not easy to communicate to others truth when they have flowing adrenaline and hysteria limiting their thoughts, I'm chilled to the max right now, I'm not concerned in the slightest, even if I wasn't able to reach a communicated agreement with others on this platform, I tried.
> 
> ...


You have yet still to give any evidence based in fact so how can I believe your truth? You have not tried, as you are like a flat earther who cant defend their argument with fact and just spurts complete nonsense to try and justify their position.

I am guessing they didn't have the need to build a temporary hospital with all the hospitals that are doted across the entirety of America. But even then First World countries have not dealt with it well. If their were more policy centred along helping each other and less of this greedy capitalistic shit then the world may have been better prepared. The people in America aren't dumb ( well looking at your comments that's not entirely true) but your president sure as shit is. The best response I have seen is from South Korea.
It's going to take a while to create a vaccine for a new virus and the world will have to deal with it until it passes or everyone has had it and is no longer susceptible to that strain of the virus, but as with the flu it can mutate and then changes again. The flu vaccines that were given out last year were for the previous years flu. The vaccine is not 100% effective as their are different variations of the flu virus as it has been with us for longer than any of us have been alive.

What the fuck do you think governments are doing right now? They are reacting to whats been happening in china and then in Italy, in the hope that they possibly won't be as bad. If you actually researched any of this you may be a little more enlightened to what the present dangers are.
There is cause for concern as this could be as bad as the flu that killed 20 million people worldwide back in 1918. But then if you actually made the time to do some research you may have already known this.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 20, 2020)

@mustbetribbin And why do you assume that I am full of adrenaline and hysteria, I can see why you may think that after the last reply in relation to my anxiety, but you could not and cannot know that is what I am feeling right now. Not by reading words off a screen, but everybody can see your full of it as you cannot give facts to back up your so called position on this.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> we have elected officials that get paid to figure this stuff out, just don't exclude those that need it the most....they can try a little harder


Lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That's the plan stan


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> @mustbetribbin I will admit that last week I was a nay sayer as well. I didn't believe it was as bad as it was but I made the choice to stop following the news as it worked wonders for alleviating my anxiety as I am not being bombarded by scare tactics, and as such I did not have all the information. I seen one podcast and was like fuck I need to look into this further and got my information from proven experts in the field who talk clearly and unemotional to try and get the facts across. Maybe you should be doing some of your own research and not broadcasting these whimsical notions that pop into your head from time to time.
> 
> You have yet still to give any evidence based in fact so how can I believe your truth? You have not tried, as you are like a flat earther who cant defend their argument with fact and just spurts complete nonsense to try and justify their position.
> 
> ...


Good, no, Great post! I'm wondering if you could dig up and share that podcast you found convincing?


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 20, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> @mustbetribbin I will admit that last week I was a nay sayer as well. I didn't believe it was as bad as it was but I made the choice to stop following the news as it worked wonders for alleviating my anxiety as I am not being bombarded by scare tactics, and as such I did not have all the information. I seen one podcast and was like fuck I need to look into this further and got my information from proven experts in the field who talk clearly and unemotional to try and get the facts across. Maybe you should be doing some of your own research and not broadcasting these whimsical notions that pop into your head from time to time.
> 
> You have yet still to give any evidence based in fact so how can I believe your truth? You have not tried, as you are like a flat earther who cant defend their argument with fact and just spurts complete nonsense to try and justify their position.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to politely share what I'm seeing and what I'm noticing here in America with you, if you lack the comprehension to fully appreciate what I'm telling you then it's a problem of your own, I'm not obligated to bend over to anyone's demands just because they leave a long message directing me to do so, if you stick around on the forum you'll see that I'm willing to discuss further into it, but when you make commands and frail attempts to discredit or insult my intelligence, then that's when I walk away, if you would however tone down the aggression just a bit we can continue this discussion, but nobody wants to share info with someone who's expressing a vulgarity towards anothers opinion and belittling what another person is able to comprehend, that's a shortcoming of your own that needs to be removed, not anyone else's.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 20, 2020)

Maybe if you guys weren’t so insulting you two could hear each other.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> The video in this link is long, over an hour, but worth watching.
> Just pretend it's a horror movie & have the popcorn ready
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at the news, the shit is starting to hit the fan in NY and other places, it's just beginning. Stay home and keep your kids on a leash Jimmy, you don't wanna end up in the medical system now and soon you won't get in at all. Stay safe and be careful.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 20, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Good, no, Great post! I'm wondering if you could dig up and share that podcast you found convincing?


Thanks man, heres the link


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Maybe if you guys weren’t so insulting you two could hear each other.


Let me repeat...vote republicans out


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


The comments on one of the videos for that song is funny as hell. "Go pick up a whore george" "lose the bitch, mitch"


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> The video in this link is long, over an hour, but worth watching.
> Just pretend it's a horror movie & have the popcorn ready
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean China that is recovering already , had a vaccine for the pandemic that started in a market down the road from the only known level 4 bio lab in China ? Or are they still talking shit lol? Those riots went away fast ! When you support the world with everything because of it’s cheap under age sweat shop labor force , you’re economy will recover fast & the world will suffer . keep fighting the good fight , if this is you’re only soapbox platform you are wasting you’re time for “LIKES“ ! You all are addicted to LIKES from strangers, pathetic! If you care so much surreally you could do more then run you’re mouth on RIU for an endorphin fix lol! I bet you hobble as fast as you can to the computer when alerted lol!


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Let me repeat...vote republicans out


Ok but if we can’t “vote” for president how do we solve that problem?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Ok but if we can’t “vote” for president how do we solve that problem?


I voted by US mail.....it's a new technology.....google it


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I voted by US mail.....it's a new technology.....google it


Hope you’re mailman is not Russian lol!


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 20, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I'm trying to politely share what I'm seeing and what I'm noticing here in America with you, if you lack the comprehension to fully appreciate what I'm telling you then it's a problem of your own, I'm not obligated to bend over to anyone's demands just because they leave a long message directing me to do so, if you stick around on the forum you'll see that I'm willing to discuss further into it, but when you make commands and frail attempts to discredit or insult my intelligence, then that's when I walk away, if you would however tone down the aggression just a bit we can continue this discussion, but nobody wants to share info with someone who's expressing a vulgarity towards anothers opinion and belittling what another person is able to comprehend, that's a shortcoming of your own that needs to be removed, not anyone else's.


How do I lack the comprehension? I am not worried about the healthy people I am worried about the people that are already old/sick and the women who are carrying the next generation.
I also cannot see that I am being demanding/commanding(may as well throw in domineering while I am at it). I have only asked for facts of your argument which you have still yet to give. I find it amusing that you have spent so much time replying to me now but on my reply to you about smallpox earlier didn't even get a sniff of a response from you. Maybe because anything I said could be easily searched for and backed up and you had nothing in your repertoire to respond with.
I can see that I have hurt your feelings and must apologise for my cheap shot but you have also speculated on my emotional well being before I ever mentioned my anxiety. And if you cannot see that that is also wrong but point out my shot at your intelligence then I don't know what sort of christian you are. Maybe one who has differing ideals for others than they would hold upon themselves?
Have you read your last post back at all?


mustbetribbin said:


> if you lack the comprehension to fully appreciate what I'm telling you then it's a problem of your own,
> 
> but nobody wants to share info with someone who's expressing a vulgarity towards anothers opinion and belittling what another person is able to comprehend, that's a shortcoming of your own that needs to be removed, not anyone else's.


You say I lack comprehension and then say I am belittling your comprehension. Pot calling kettle black?
All I have asked for is you to give facts, and you cannot give them in order to give your argument any sort of credibility.
I said I am open to debate but cannot see your point of view if you cannot give facts.

Edit: And just because I may not be able to put my thoughts down in a short enough format for your benefit, does not mean you get to call me out on it.  I am sorry if you find my post to be too long but I am not doing it in anyway to belittle anyone. It's the way I am even when speaking face to face.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2020)

*Chris Hayes: U.S. Faces Three Dire Crises Right Now | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes says the country faces three crises right now, all interrelated. The first is the public health crisis caused by the coronavirus pandemic. The second is the economic crisis caused by efforts to battle the first crisis. And the third is a leadership crisis caused by a person running the federal government who is completely incapable of dispatching his duties. Aired on 03/20/2020.

*Using A Squirt Gun To Put Out A Fire: The Lack Of Protection For Healthcare Workers | All In | MSNBC*


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Chris Hayes: U.S. Faces Three Dire Crises Right Now | All In | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#3 is the worst.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> Hope you’re mailman is not Russian lol!


You eat poop and garbage


----------



## playallnite (Mar 20, 2020)

One can spin it, twist it or come up with every hyperbole in the world. However, what American saw today on full display is an incompetent who lacks intellect, intelligence, the inability to comprehend complex issues and the inability to articulate any policy or on any subject without reverting to non-factual bamboozle BS. Go figure.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 20, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> Does that mean China that is recovering already , had a vaccine for the pandemic that started in a market down the road from the only known level 4 bio lab in China ? Or are they still talking shit lol? Those riots went away fast ! When you support the world with everything because of it’s cheap under age sweat shop labor force , you’re economy will recover fast & the world will suffer . keep fighting the good fight , if this is you’re only soapbox platform you are wasting you’re time for “LIKES“ ! You all are addicted to LIKES from strangers, pathetic! If you care so much surreally you could do more then run you’re mouth on RIU for an endorphin fix lol! I bet you hobble as fast as you can to the computer when alerted lol!


Scram magat water boy.

*Interesting and encouraging predictions from experts and visionaries.*








Coronavirus Will Change the World Permanently. Here’s How.


A crisis on this scale can reorder society in dramatic ways, for better or worse. Here are 34 big thinkers’ predictions for what’s to come.




www.politico.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 20, 2020)

*Trump forced to shut down Mar-a-Lago as the coronavirus continues sweeping across the US ........  *


The Trump Organization has been forced to shut down the Mar-a-Lago golf resort and several other properties in the US, The New York Times reported.
The move comes as the novel coronavirus continues its rapid spread within the country.
Mar-a-Lago was the site of a number of events and meetings earlier this month that included people who have since tested positive for the coronavirus.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 20, 2020)

Laughed beer thru me nose ..... bwhahaha


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looking at the news, the shit is starting to hit the fan in NY and other places, it's just beginning. Stay home and keep your kids on a leash Jimmy, you don't wanna end up in the medical system now and soon you won't get in at all. Stay safe and be careful.


I'm almost set up for 3 months of isolation now, I just need some more frozen vegetables & some protein like fish & chicken.
I have the rice & beans & dog & cat & rabbit & bird food on hand now needed for a long while.
I have to get some seltzer & frozen juice for my wife & son , but otherwise I'm on track I believe.
I have my seeds coming for my Victory Garden so I'm good there.
I have to find a thermometer though which is a problem.
Hey, I'm going too stop drinking 
I don't have the money right now to spend it on beer & whiskey, plus I really have too stand up too the plate now, no time for BS.
So, pure herb (thankfully I have that) from now on until I drain my last glass which should be in two days with the supply on hand..
See, another positive from COVID-19 for me.
It's actually gonna make me put down the bottle 
Ha Ha Ha   
I alway's thought it would/should be the opposite, that you'd would want to be fucked up in times like this. but I find it the opposite.
I really want to be straight right now, I guess it's the DNA that I never knew I had.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> The comments on one of the videos for that song is funny as hell. "Go pick up a whore george" "lose the bitch, mitch"


Next to Bob Dylan, Paul Simon is my favorite American songwriter of the 60's.
The guy is a genius.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Scram magat water boy.
> 
> *Interesting and encouraging predictions from experts and visionaries.*
> 
> ...


Lock him up......


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I voted by US mail.....it's a new technology.....google it


You’re not voting for president pal. Better double check. You’re just suggesting.

The last two republican presidents lost the popular vote. But still “won”. Boy does that vote count


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re not voting for president pal. Better double check. You’re just suggesting.


I have voted by mail for many election cycles......and yes for president


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re not voting for president pal. Better double check. You’re just suggesting.
> 
> The last two republican presidents lost the popular vote. But still “won”. Boy does that vote count


yes....vote republicans out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2020)

It seems there's a shortage of swabs and test materials etc. in Canada now, testing might become an issue here too.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/covid-testing-shortages-1.5503926



*Why it's so difficult to get tested for COVID-19 in Canada*

*Canadians already anxious about symptoms are surprised to learn they might not be tested for the virus*

"Test, test, test."

That's the first rule in the war against COVID-19, according to the head of the World Health Organization (WHO).

"You cannot fight a fire blindfolded. And we cannot stop this pandemic if we don't know who is infected," Dr. Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, the WHO's director-general, said in a briefing on Monday.

But right now, Canada does not know who is infected. Or how many people are infected.

And some Canadians might never know if they had COVID-19.

That's because not everyone can get a test, even if they have symptoms and think they might have the illness.

Access to testing varies across the country. In Ontario, tests are being rationed so that there will be enough for the highest priority patients, including health-care workers.

"The extremely high volume of COVID-19 tests being conducted at the Public Health Ontario Laboratory requires us to start prioritizing testing for the most vulnerable people in our health system and those who treat patients," a Public Health Ontario spokesperson told CBC News via email.

"In terms of who should not be tested, people who do not have symptoms do not require testing."

So far, nearly 66,000 Canadians have been tested, including about 17,000 in B.C., 16,650 in Ontario and 14,500 in Alberta. About 873 Canadians have tested positive, and 12 deaths have been reported.

At Toronto's Michael Garron Hospital, a new guidance document describes the latest testing protocol. Anyone who is asymptomatic will be sent home without a test and be instructed to self-isolate and monitor themselves for common cold symptoms.

Even people who have mild symptoms will not be tested unless they work in a high-risk setting such as a hospital or a long-term care facility.

"Test, test, test."

That's the first rule in the war against COVID-19, according to the head of the World Health Organization (WHO).

"You cannot fight a fire blindfolded. And we cannot stop this pandemic if we don't know who is infected," Dr. Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, the WHO's director-general, said in a briefing on Monday.

But right now, Canada does not know who is infected. Or how many people are infected.

And some Canadians might never know if they had COVID-19.

That's because not everyone can get a test, even if they have symptoms and think they might have the illness.

Access to testing varies across the country. In Ontario, tests are being rationed so that there will be enough for the highest priority patients, including health-care workers.

"The extremely high volume of COVID-19 tests being conducted at the Public Health Ontario Laboratory requires us to start prioritizing testing for the most vulnerable people in our health system and those who treat patients," a Public Health Ontario spokesperson told CBC News via email.

"In terms of who should not be tested, people who do not have symptoms do not require testing."

So far, nearly 66,000 Canadians have been tested, including about 17,000 in B.C., 16,650 in Ontario and 14,500 in Alberta. About 873 Canadians have tested positive, and 12 deaths have been reported.

At Toronto's Michael Garron Hospital, a new guidance document describes the latest testing protocol. Anyone who is asymptomatic will be sent home without a test and be instructed to self-isolate and monitor themselves for common cold symptoms.

Even people who have mild symptoms will not be tested unless they work in a high-risk setting such as a hospital or a long-term care facility.
*more...*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> #3 is the worst.....


And Trump & his boy Pence are in control for the next 7 fucking months.
There is no such thing as a fucking God,
That's all I know.
Fuck God


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 20, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You eat poop and garbage


Nice tactics for a child , trying to get a ban worthy response ? You seem proficient in child psychology UncleChester ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> Nice tactics for a child , trying to get a ban worthy response ? You seem proficient in child psychology UncleChester ?


You rape children


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 20, 2020)

*IBM initiated SUMMIT SUPER COMPUTER to run compound simulations in the battle against coronavirus .*

IBM have begun using the powerful SUMMIT A.I. Enabled super computer system to run chemical and biological simulations in finding elements and compound combinations that will help pursue a vaccine or treatment. Running over a million times faster than any computer , it has recombined scenarios and have found recently- 70 particular chemical combinations that show promise.

With the help of such a powerful tool , it will enable more avenues to explore in less time than conventional and time consuming manual tests.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Next to Bob Dylan, Paul Simon is my favorite American songwriter of the 60's.
> The guy is a genius.


Great tune. I love the Yes version just as much











__





Yes America - Google Search






g.co


----------



## Theghostfromthecoast (Mar 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Well it's official Ladies & Gentlemen, this morning the 2019 novel coronavirus (COVID-19)) was declared a global threat by the W.H.O.
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Live Updates: W.H.O. Declares Pandemic as Number of Infected Countries Grows
> ...


I hope the best for everyone, here in Canada everyone's buying ass wipe and for the life of me I don't know why?look at your ass wipe it was probably made in Canada I guarantee it doesn't say made in China we export it we don't import it if everything goes to hell in hand basket I'm pretty sure you'll need food guns and ammo before shit tickets!the last thing you're going to worry about is how the fuck you're going to wipe your ass fucken Canadians eh/lol


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You rape children


Fuck a virus, I’m afraid of things like you ! you try to mind rape everything ! Your family would be proud of you ! You’re posts would make any daughter/wife proud lol!


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *IBM initiated SUMMIT SUPER COMPUTER to run compound simulations in the battle against coronavirus .*
> 
> IBM have begun using the powerful SUMMIT A.I. Enabled super computer system to run chemical and biological simulations in finding elements and compound combinations that will help pursue a vaccine or treatment. Running over a million times faster than any computer , it has recombined scenarios and have found recently- 70 particular chemical combinations that show promise.
> 
> With the help of such a powerful tool , it will enable more avenues to explore in less time than conventional and time consuming manual tests.


An upgrade from Watson ? Probably reconfigured programming to fit the algorithm of virology? Lol, Skynet will cure us lol !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

See how Taiwan is handling it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Is Canada doing enough amid the COVID-19 pandemic? (Marketplace)*





Schools are closed and businesses are shutting down across Canada amid the coronavirus pandemic, but they’re open in Taiwan. Inside, we show you how the government acted quickly after the island's first case of COVID-19 was reported. Watch how they keep people safe on public transit, in schools and in restaurants. Could this be our new normal?

David Common has an exclusive interview with Taiwan's foreign minister, who has advice on next steps. We compare Canada’s response and also investigate whether the big grocery chains are doing enough to stop the panic and stock the shelves.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Maybe if you guys weren’t so insulting you two could hear each other.


If that was in relation to me and mustbetribbin then I would love to understand his side but there are no facts to back up any of his statements. Only insult I think I made was on his intelligence(since apologised).


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> See how Taiwan is handling it.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Is Canada doing enough amid the COVID-19 pandemic? (Marketplace)*
> 
> ...


And? Do you think your feds and prov. governments are doing enough? You’ve said over and over that our doctors and medical workers are happy with the response and efforts. I’m not seeing a whole lot of confidence from that sector as we too have gutted our healthcare. The first 2-3 weeks we were letting people enter freely without a smidgen of screening, still were up to a few days ago. Our transit system is still up and running as normal. Our national flights are still zipping around. Nail solons, hair salons still open, our household service industry still open, all this why? And why are people still willing to work in these places? Because they can’t afford not to that’s why.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> And? Do you think your feds and prov. governments are doing enough? You’ve said over and over that our doctors and medical workers are happy with the response and efforts. I’m not seeing a whole lot of confidence from that sector as we too have gutted our healthcare. The first 2-3 weeks we were letting people enter freely without a smidgen of screening, still were up to a few days ago. Our transit system is still up and running as normal. Our national flights are still zipping around. Nail solons, hair salons still open, our household service industry still open, all this why? And why are people still willing to work in these places? Because they can’t afford not to that’s why.


I'm agreeing with you more all the time, here in NS malls were still open yesterday, but there were restrictions on a lot of things and more over the weekend, the people themselves are doing the most with individual effort. Canada was doing what all the other western countries were doing, following the advice of experts while trying to minimize the hit to the economy. I think that they should forget the economy for a spell as far as the non essentials are concerned, we need a shutdown to push the "reset" button. I've been following things closer to home lately and our response has been less than desirable, we like everybody else need a national "reset" to get better prepared and organized. I think the most important thing is that the feds are responding and adapting responsibly. As for Doug Ford, I don't follow his doings too closely and if things are fucked up in Ontario I figure he's the blame. Everybody got caught flat footed in the west and should have been preparing more, we have a minority government in Ottawa and there will be an investigating commision that will get us answers for sure. I'm focusing more on home for now, but there don't seem to be the scale of issues they have in the states with federal action, they've got Donald, we've got Justin, I'll go with Justin, as for Doug Ford...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Great tune. I love the Yes version just as much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was Yes's best lineup with Rick Wakeman playing keyboards.
Oh man, many a night laying on my back tripping listen to that band.
Ah, the good old days.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

A Hard Rain is Gonna Fall


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 21, 2020)

@Jimdamick
Loving your taste in music mate. Everything that you have put up i already love like Paul Simon, or are form bands i haven't really listened too but should of been. Yes is right in my wheelhouse, don't know why I haven't listened to them more often. Going to need good tunes to get me through this weekend with all the pubs being closed from last night in UK and we have nothing on shelves for them in the supermarket. Already had to take shopping off customers and telling them to leave for verbally abusing staff yesterday and this was before the announcement went out from our blithering idiot Boris Johnson


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> A Hard Rain is Gonna Fall


Amen brother


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> Yes is right in my wheelhouse


Sorry too hear about your situation.
Fuck Boris (what's up with his fucking hair?)
This is a good tune with Steve Howe playing guitar, one of the best that ever picked up the instrument.






All the best mate & just keep on carrying on


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Sorry too hear about your situation.
> Fuck Boris (what's up with his fucking hair?)
> This is a good tune with Steve Howe playing guitar, one of the best that ever picked up the instrument.


Sorry for having a bit of a rant, feel I have been doing it often lately, but it's better than letting it fester.
Fuck knows, but I am pretty sure it is real.
Amazing, only half way through it so far, I would have to agree with you there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Sorry too hear about your situation.
> Fuck Boris (what's up with his fucking hair?)
> This is a good tune with Steve Howe playing guitar, one of the best that ever picked up the instrument.
> 
> ...


*It can happen to you, coronavirus!*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> Sorry for having a bit of a rant, feel I have been doing it often lately, but it's better than letting it fester.
> Fuck knows, but I am pretty sure it is real.
> Amazing, only half way through it so far, I would have to agree with you there.


Rant away 
Utilize RIU & make it worthwhile for something, really.
We're all in this together, all of us, even the stoners & the more often we can share/express our feelings the better off we all will be.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

Bars and liquor stores (not yet) were closed for a week and sit down restaurants were closed early this week here in NS Canada.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Saturday 21st March, Lets learn from others - Coronavirus*




Dr. John Campbell


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> If that was in relation to me and mustbetribbin then I would love to understand his side but there are no facts to back up any of his statements. Only insult I think I made was on his intelligence(since apologised).


All good bud not calling just you out. Everyone here is very insulting to everyone on here. Its kind of thing that the world is doing right now especially kids.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

I guess I was wrong, they never shut the liquor stores down yet in NS, but the drunks are clearly panicking in anticipation, the bars and restaurants are closed! They might need to buy a home brewing kit or learn to make shine, if they want a drink. You thought the toilet paper panic was something...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




__





Loading…






www.cbc.ca





*Alcohol sales soar amid panic buying, and officials face hard choices*
*Liquor is viewed by many as non-essential, but cutting some people off could be fatal*
Richard Cuthbertson · CBC News · Posted: Mar 20, 2020 4:41 PM AT | Last Updated: March 20






People line up outside an NSLC store in Halifax on Tuesday after the Crown corporation announced it was reducing its hours. (Brett Ruskin/CBC)

Some provinces are weighing whether to keep liquor stores open during the COVID-19 pandemic, but the decision is fraught with complications that include serious health questions.
Public health officials who may contemplate shutting down retail outlets are faced with several dilemmas, ranging from the huge pre-closure lineups that could result during a time of social distancing, to the significant and even fatal dangers of alcohol withdrawal.
The Nova Scotia Liquor Corp. this week instituted reduced hours to allow for more cleaning and is limiting how many people are allowed in stores at one time.

*Alcohol sales in Nova Scotia subsequently tripled amid panic buying.* But the NSLC has given no indication it plans to close locations, although spokesperson Beverley Ware acknowledged Friday things are "very fluid."
"This is really an unprecedented situation," she said in an interview, noting the Crown corporation is following the guidance of public health officials.
NLSC stores have seen a rush on purchasing amid incorrect "rumours" of impending closures, Ware said. Alcohol sales for the week are up an astounding 216 per cent over the same week last year, she said, and cannabis sales are 110 per cent higher.
Nova Scotia public health officials have ordered businesses ranging from bars to hair salons to shut down in an effort to slow the spread of the virus, and on Friday announced there are now 15 confirmed and presumed COVID-19 cases in Nova Scotia.
*more...*


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess I was wrong, they never shut the liquor stores down yet in NS, but the drunks are clearly panicking in anticipation, the bars and restaurants are closed! They might need to buy a home brewing kit or learn to make shine, if they want a drink. You thought the toilet paper panic was something...
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


This is happening in the UK aswell currently. In my store we have limits of 3 of any subgroup of items across the entire store including alcohol. People are getting angry and upset over it as all the multipacks are bought up first them single bottles remain and they can only buy 3 bottles of beer and that's their lot


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

Starting Monday all non-essential stores are ordered closed in my state of Connecticut.
Essential stores are grocery, gas, drug, convenience (tobacco) & liquor.
If a person can't get their meds, wither it be a cig or a bottle or an aspirin or Zoloft things are gonna get real ugly real fast.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> This is happening in the UK aswell currently. In my store we have limits of 3 of any subgroup of items across the entire store including alcohol. People are getting angry and upset over it as all the multipacks are bought up first them single bottles remain and they can only buy 3 bottles of beer and that's their lot


Remember 1940? not literally!

Rationing, to help keep supply chains up, though not because of actual shortages, a temporary state, all the greedy arseholes have got their fill of bumwad and won't need any for 6 months. Grocery stores are opening an hour earlier for senior citizens and the vulnerable only, an excellent idea, make sure you folks are doing it too. Industrial places should be supplying grocery store clerks with N95 masks and fit testing them too, industry is down and has large supplies of masks shields, gloves, and other appropriate PPE. Cashiers and others working with customers should have masks, after the medical needs are met, it would be a strategic deployment of resources. All the government needs to do is make the call to industry to pitch in and lots of folks have masks gloves and glasses sitting in home workshops across the country. The government has to initiate the program and do some top level organization and distribution, volunteers from industry can do the rest. They have hundreds of people trained to service and fit test respirators properly and the testing machines to do it to. These places are gonna be closed, they need to volunteer their new masks from inventory, and take them from employee lockers too, recondition, sanitize and give them to hospitals or the government.

We are beginning to organize stuff like that now.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

We now have all prescriptions mailed


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

Trumpers* are going to start dying soon..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> We now have all prescriptions mailed


they just called and said 'free delivery' for your refills..just call me Socialist..i'm holding out for 'free refills'..


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Remember 1940? not literally!
> 
> Rationing, to help keep supply chains up, though not because of actual shortages, a temporary state, all the greedy arseholes have got their fill of bumwad and won't need any for 6 months. Grocery stores are opening an hour earlier for senior citizens and the vulnerable only, an excellent idea, make sure you folks are doing it too. Industrial places should be supplying grocery store clerks with N95 masks and fit testing them too, industry is down and has large supplies of masks shields, gloves, and other appropriate PPE. Cashiers and others working with customers should have masks, after the medical needs are met, it would be a strategic deployment of resources. All the government needs to do is make the call to industry to pitch in and lots of folks have masks gloves and glasses sitting in home workshops across the country. The government has to initiate the program and do some top level organization and distribution, volunteers from industry can do the rest. They have hundreds of people trained to service and fit test respirators properly and the testing machines to do it to. These places are gonna be closed, the need to volunteer their new masks from inventory, and take them from employee lockers too, recondition, sanitize and give them to hospitals or the government.
> 
> We are beginning to organize stuff like that now.


Already heard some of the older customers saying they haven't seen anything like it, even during the war. 
We are starting that and on every sunday morning for an hour so that staff, NHS workers and care workers can do there grocery shop.
No word on any PPE such as masks but cashiers have been given gloves and there is distancing practices at the checkout. Does not help the people working on the shop floor that are in close proximity to the customers though. I hope something like this gets put in place but I find it highly unlikely that anybody in government will look at store clerks and other non medical workers that are having to deal with the public as there workplace is essential for everybody to continue.
Watch this space....


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Trumpers* are going to start dying soon..


Of not Corona virus


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> Fuck a virus, I’m afraid of things like you ! you try to mind rape everything ! Your family would be proud of you ! You’re posts would make any daughter/wife proud lol!


Didn’t you vote for the guy that bragged about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage girls


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> they just called and said 'free delivery' for your refills..just call me Socialist..i'm holding out for 'free refills'..


I would hope that everybody can get free prescriptions no matter if there is an emergency or not. Scotland's devolved government have been doing it for years. They first reduced the amount you have to pay then the abolished the charge completely. I sometime look at the wider world shaking my head and wonder why there is not a nation wide health service that does not make you bankrupt just to get well again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> All good bud not calling just you out. Every here is very insulting to everyone on here. Its kind of thing that the world is doing right now especially kids.


Trumptards against Internet insults! Priceless!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Of not Corona virus


Schuylaar, Medical Courier, Reporting in from the Covid-19 Front:

what a Trumper*..as if your words will make it true..I got news for you..*Herr Orange Man Bad hasn't told you the truth by far-* *CITIZENS UNDER 65 ARE DYING..*

i want you to guess by how far, Justin.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Trumpers* are going to start dying soon..


Ummm I doubt it (virus) really fucking cares if your a republican ....... one person a day in NewYork is dying from this thing and it’s just beginning FFS


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Trumptards against Internet insults! Priceless!


Be dumbest


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

By the numbers the US is looking worse than Italy. Don't believe the BS,Italy has a good health care system and actually has more ICU beds per capita than the US. Sure their population is older but I would bet it's healthier because of their diet.'


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Ummm I doubt it (virus) really fucking cares if your a republican ....... one person a day in NewYork is dying from this thing and it’s just beginning FFS


actually, you're wrong, it does care about easy in..Trumpers* believe this to be a hoax therefore they are walking around sans mask and gloves. a healthy Trumper can get it and not have anything..because hoax, and give it to family (please note their ages at time of death and how quickly they succumbed):









Coronavirus Ravages 7 Members of a Single Family, Killing 4


The matriarch of the large New Jersey family died Wednesday night without ever knowing that her two oldest children had died before her.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

Italy's death toll has passed 600 dead a day and they have called in their military to enforce the lock down. The numbers don't lie, the US has more than 5 times the population and is one to two weeks behind what's happening there. If something doesn't drastically change in the next week Americans will start dying by the thousands every day and it will get worse by the day. Lock downs takes weeks to show any improvement in the situation and we are just now rolling them out now.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Italy's death toll has passed 600 dead a day and they have called in their military to enforce the lock down. The numbers don't lie, the US has more than 5 times the population and is one to two weeks behind what's happening there. If something doesn't drastically change in the next week Americans will start dying by the thousands every day and it will get worse by the day. Lock downs takes weeks to show any improvement in the situation and we are just now rolling them out now.



+rep

we all know Conald can't do math and for some reason, he seems to think we can't..optics, you know..optics.

South Korea got this shit under control through testing EVERYONE to find the silent carriers..


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Italy's death toll has passed 600 dead a day and they have called in their military to enforce the lock down. The numbers don't lie, the US has more than 5 times the population and is one to two weeks behind what's happening there. If something doesn't drastically change in the next week Americans will start dying by the thousands every day and it will get worse by the day. Lock downs takes weeks to show any improvement in the situation and we are just now rolling them out now.


22,000 flu deaths in the us this season alone. We aren’t doing anything successfully about that. that’s the scary part


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> actually, you're wrong, it does care about easy in..Trumpers* believe this to be a hoax therefore they are walking around sans mask and gloves. a healthy Trumper can get it and not have anything..because hoax, and give it to family (please note their ages at time of death and how quickly they succumbed):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One person a day in New York. Yup it’s the trumpers. You wearing a mask? Are all those kid dancing on your beaches trumpers? Open your fucking eyes. It’s everyone but yes he didn’t fucking do much to stop it......,Same as our fucking leaders but we “all” suffer.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

By the way, tRUmp is now sending out medical supplies to the states based on politics. He's punishing some states and rewarding others probably based on his enemies list and campaign strategy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> 22,000 flu deaths in the us this season alone. We aren’t doing anything successfully about that. that’s the scary part


And with this one “BUT WHAT ABOUT?!?!?!?!” post, the trumpsucking sock puppet calmed the markets, stopped the mass unemployment, cured the pandemic and put food back on store shelves

happily ever after

the end


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> By the way, tRUmp is now sending out medical supplies to the states based on politics. He's punishing some states and rewarding others probably based on his enemies list and campaign strategy.


kind of like this?:









'Not for sale': Germany has reacted furiously to Trump's attempts to poach German scientists working on a coronavirus vaccine


The Trump administration reportedly offered German scientists a billion dollars for rights to a coronavirus vaccine that would be "only for the USA."




www.businessinsider.com





talk about lowest of low..daddy taught him well.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> 22,000 flu deaths in the us this season alone. We aren’t doing anything successfully about that. that’s the scary part


Yup that’s a lot! This virus has been in the states for what? 3-4 weeks and now one a day in New York alone is dying. Jesus the stupid really do come out in times of crisis.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> actually, you're wrong, it does care about easy in..Trumpers* believe this to be a hoax therefore they are walking around sans mask and gloves. a healthy Trumper can get it and not have anything..because hoax, and give it to family (please note their ages at time of death and how quickly they succumbed):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The asterisk after Trump means "but I am voting for him anyway".


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

22,000 flu deaths for the season, we could see that much each week soon if things don't change drastically.
600 x 7 = 4,200
4,200 x 5.5 = 23,100


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Yup that’s a lot! This virus has been in the states for what? 3-4 weeks and now one a day in New York alone is dying. Jesus the stupid really do come out in times of crisis.


Here’s more than one a day in New York

*Opioid-Involved Overdose Deaths*
In 2017, there were 3,224 overdose deaths involving opioids in New York—a rate of 16.1 deaths per 100,000 persons compared to the average national rate of 14.6 deaths per 100,000 persons. The greatest rise occured among synthetic opioid-involved deaths (predominantly fentanyl) with 2,238 deaths reported in 2017, up from the 210 deaths in 2013 (Figure 1). Heroin-involved deaths also rose in the same four-year period from 666 deaths to 1,356 deaths. Deaths involving prescription opioids have shown a slower increase since 2013 from 859 to 1,044 cases in 2017.

There’s worse things killing more people everyday and we’re doing nothing about it. Or we are trying and have made no strides or leaps in containing them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Here’s more than one a day in New York
> 
> *Opioid-Involved Overdose Deaths*
> In 2017, there were 3,224 overdose deaths involving opioids in New York—a rate of 16.1 deaths per 100,000 persons compared to the average national rate of 14.6 deaths per 100,000 persons. The greatest rise occured among synthetic opioid-involved deaths (predominantly fentanyl) with 2,238 deaths reported in 2017, up from the 210 deaths in 2013 (Figure 1). Heroin-involved deaths also rose in the same four-year period from 666 deaths to 1,356 deaths. Deaths involving prescription opioids have shown a slower increase since 2013 from 859 to 1,044 cases in 2017.


BUT WHAT ABOUT


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

we (America) are in trouble because after they realized the first tests sent out were defective..there was a two week silence (Trumpy* optics)..

"There was a period of time after the tests were recalled where there was near silence. It was about two weeks. And this caused confusion among labs about what, if anything, hospital laboratories could do," Mina said. "While we are on the correct trajectory now, we are unfortunately weeks behind where we should be as a country." 









Here's why the US is behind in coronavirus testing


As the US has lagged behind other advanced nations in testing for the coronavirus, former government officials and public health experts point to a series of policy and procedural decisions that they say hindered the nation's response to the pandemic.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

Willful ignorance is really pathetic at the present time


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> BUT WHAT ABOUT


Chicago?
Hillary?
Pre-1970s Southern Democrats?
Woodrow Wilson and Birth of a Nation?
Margaret Sanger?
Comet Ping Pong?
Podesta's password?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

When this is gone we will still have the same numbers of deaths from the flu. Drunk driving death numbers will be the same. Will you guys be more focused on that once the corona thing passes? Or will u go back to living life as usual?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

Wait till this thing takes off in a country with a large population and a health care system designed to only take care of the rich, like Brazil with it's slums packed with people.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Here’s more than one a day in New York
> 
> *Opioid-Involved Overdose Deaths*
> In 2017, there were 3,224 overdose deaths involving opioids in New York—a rate of 16.1 deaths per 100,000 persons compared to the average national rate of 14.6 deaths per 100,000 persons. The greatest rise occured among synthetic opioid-involved deaths (predominantly fentanyl) with 2,238 deaths reported in 2017, up from the 210 deaths in 2013 (Figure 1). Heroin-involved deaths also rose in the same four-year period from 666 deaths to 1,356 deaths. Deaths involving prescription opioids have shown a slower increase since 2013 from 859 to 1,044 cases in 2017.
> ...


look no one cares about the deaths of citizens who do drugs..who were prescribed pain killers by drug dealing doctors getting paid by Big Pharma to push..no one cares so much that Purdue owners walked away with $7B..no one.









Purdue Pharma owners took billions out of company as opioid crisis worsened


The wealthy owners of OxyContin maker Purdue Pharma started taking far more money out of the company after it was fined for misleading marketing of the...




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> look no one cares about the deaths of citizens who do drugs..who were prescribed pain killers by drug dealing doctors getting paid by Big Pharma to push..no one cares so much that Purdue owners walked away with $7B..no one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that’s not a good story. Lmao.

Just like the people taking billions out before this crash.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Here’s more than one a day in New York
> 
> *Opioid-Involved Overdose Deaths*
> In 2017, there were 3,224 overdose deaths involving opioids in New York—a rate of 16.1 deaths per 100,000 persons compared to the average national rate of 14.6 deaths per 100,000 persons. The greatest rise occured among synthetic opioid-involved deaths (predominantly fentanyl) with 2,238 deaths reported in 2017, up from the 210 deaths in 2013 (Figure 1). Heroin-involved deaths also rose in the same four-year period from 666 deaths to 1,356 deaths. Deaths involving prescription opioids have shown a slower increase since 2013 from 859 to 1,044 cases in 2017.
> ...


Can you cite some cases of people contracting opioid abuse from casual contact in a bus or explain how it threatens to affect more than 50% of the population?

I'll wait.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Wait till this thing takes off in a country with a large population and a health care system designed to only take care of the rich, like Brazil with it's slums packed with people.







Governor Polis (D) of Colorado is here for his people..he's opening up the Health Exchange for those who don't have health in addition to all the other social safety net programs.

I specifically moved to Colorado because I had a bad feeling with Trumpy* being president this would be one of the safest states to be in if chaos ensued; my best chance for survival, although I know the silos are here and would be dead the moment they launch..but if it was something else..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Yes that’s not a good story. Lmao.
> 
> Just like the people taking billions out before this crash.


those people should be shot..but one news cycle and all will be forgotten..the GOP way!


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> those people should be shot..but one news cycle and all will be forgotten..the GOP way!


Its funny you keep acting like it’s one party. Lmfao. They have u all fooled.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> When this is gone we will still have the same numbers of deaths from the flu. Drunk driving death numbers will be the same. Will you guys be more focused on that once the corona thing passes? Or will u go back to living life as usual?


Man you are as clueless and sociopathic as Donald, you have no idea what is about to happen in America, no clue of, or feeling for the magnitude of what is inevitably approaching, as surely as the sun is gonna rise tomorrow. What folks are gonna see on TV starting in a couple of weeks is gonna break their hearts, then fill them with rage, directed at Trump.

It's time for individual responsibility, community responsibility, self sacrifice and action, time to start hunkering down, or fighting if required, or if you can volunteer, equipment and labor to sew masks on a local level. 

No time for a normal person to carry Donald's water, even the Russian trolls are taking a break, much less the American neonazi socks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Its funny you keep acting like it’s one party. Lmfao. They have u all fooled.


democrats forced trump to call an incoming pandemic a hoax


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> When this is gone we will still have the same numbers of deaths from the flu. Drunk driving death numbers will be the same. Will you guys be more focused on that once the corona thing passes? Or will u go back to living life as usual?


Did you try to tell a judge that you caught DUI from a toilet seat?

Trump loves you, baby!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

trump’s response has been a totally flaccid cluster fuck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Yup that’s a lot! This virus has been in the states for what? 3-4 weeks and now one a day in New York alone is dying. Jesus the stupid really do come out in times of crisis.


Dudley ya sound pissed about the government response and I haven't seen too many governments respond correctly outside of asia, Taiwan, Hong Kong, Singapore & S Korea, increasingly China can be added to that list too, but not for the first 6 weeks of the outbreak. We are gonna need a rest like most everybody else, then start over correctly with massive testing and proper organization, we will.

How's your health? I'm 65 and my health is pretty good with low BP
Are ya still working? the Gov is giving $900/bi weekly per person laid off or in quarantine. Retired for me so no cash, don't need it anyway.
Ontario is a hot spot, is there any illness in your community, close by?

Everybody is still adapting and reorganizing, people, businesses and governments, time for a break while we get our shit together. Starting last week in Canada the numbers of new infections are starting to level off with self isolation and public behavior changes, it will take a few weeks for this to be reflected in the news. Hopefully we don't get above our hospitalization rate and ventilator numbers, if we test, restrict mobility and self isolate, we can mobilize and shift extra resources to hard hit regions, drawing them from the quiet parts of the country.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dudley ya sound pissed about the government response and I haven't seen too many governments respond correctly outside of asia, Taiwan, Hong Kong, Singapore & S Korea, increasingly China can be added to that list too, but not for the first 6 weeks of the outbreak. We are gonna need a rest like most everybody else, then start over correctly with massive testing and proper organization, we will.
> 
> How's your health? I'm 65 and my health is pretty good with low BP
> Are ya still working? the Gov is giving $900/bi weekly per person laid off or in quarantine. Retired for me so no cash, don't need it anyway.
> ...


Hopefully, this will give some of us time to absorb what our president has(not) done..HE DOESN'T WANT YOU TESTED BECAUSE THAT TWO WEEK PERIOD OF SILENCE WAS CRUCIAL AND NOW ITS OUT OF CONTROL..so dear Trumper* when your best friend or uncle or grandpa dies you can rest knowing that ORANGE MAN BAD WAS DIRECTLY RESPONSIBLE BECAUSE OPTICS..all those retired miners with respiratory? gone.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Its funny you keep acting like it’s one party. Lmfao. They have u all fooled.


How fooled are they in Italy? I mean that's one huge hoax, fooling doctors into deciding which patient get the ventilator and which one dies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump’s response has been a totally flaccid cluster fuck.


Why respond to a hoax?


----------



## spek9 (Mar 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> democrats forced trump to call an incoming pandemic a hoax


That's cute 

Interestingly enough, they're doing temperature checks on everyone entering the White House today, then again to enter the press conference Covfefe is holding. Just can't risk someone infecting the president with the coronahoax.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

I was just down in my basement shop, and found a half dozen regular dust masks, a 2x pack of N95 masks, a box of nitrile gloves and a new pair of safety glasses. I'm gonna call the local volunteer fire department and see if I can get the ball rolling on gathering PPE supplies from home workshops shops in the surrounding communities. Drop it off in bins at the fireman's hall, if we can't use the equipment someone else can, maybe Toronto or even New York in a month.

Think something like this could work to help alleviate shortages and protect healthcare and other vital workers in your area? Anybody with a work shop probably has this stuff laying around and a lot of guys have shops or garages, time to cough (pun) it up. Facebook posts and local media campaigns could yield a lot of vital equipment quickly, just organisation required, willing hands and donations won't be an issue.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was just down in my basement shop, and found a half dozen regular dust masks, a 2x pack of N95 masks, a box of nitrile gloves and a new pair of safety glasses. I'm gonna call the local volunteer fire department and see if I can get the ball rolling on gathering PPE supplies from home workshops shops in the surrounding communities. Drop it off in bins at the fireman's hall, if we can't use the equipment someone else can, maybe Toronto or even New York in a month.
> 
> Think something like this could work to help alleviate shortages and protect healthcare and other vital workers in your area? Anybody with a work shop probably has this stuff laying around and a lot of guys have shops or garages, time to cough (pun) it up. Facebook posts and local media campaigns could yield a lot of vital equipment quickly, just organisation required, willing hands and donations won't be an issue.


The local hospital has put out a general request for donations of any masks, paint masks, whatever.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

so 284K cases worldwide with US at 21K (known because we don't test) that comes close to 10% of the world's reported cases of 148 countries.

10% of *reported*..let that sink in.

we're not testing..and we're at 10%


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> That's cute
> 
> Interestingly enough, they're doing temperature checks on everyone entering the White House today, then again to enter the press conference Covfefe is holding. Just can't risk someone infecting the president with the coronahoax.


Trumpy* said that back in the day (two weeks ago) 'democratic hoax'.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

it's so painful to watch and listen to this Fvcker President who rambles on and literally says nothing.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

Incidentally, just so you men don miss it, we're having a paradigm shift and nothing will ever be the same again..


----------



## spek9 (Mar 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it's so painful to watch and listen to this Fvcker President who rambles on and literally says nothing.


My wife (a dual US/Canadian citizen) was going to listen for fun to see what stupid shit he would say, but she yelled out "Fuck, I can't even listen to his voice, especially when having to look at his butthole shaped mouth at the same time".


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Incidentally, just so you men don miss it, we're having a paradigm shift and nothing will ever be the same again..


coming outside after 2 months quarantine & cutting your own hair....


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> coming outside after 2 months quarantine & cutting your own hair....
> View attachment 4509899


the line is straight..looks good if you like that kind of cut.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 21, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> Fuck a virus, I’m afraid of things like you ! you try to mind rape everything ! Your family would be proud of you ! You’re posts would make any daughter/wife proud lol!





Burnvictim1 said:


> An upgrade from Watson ? Probably reconfigured programming to fit the algorithm of virology? Lol, Skynet will cure us lol !


*A big thanks to Burntrectum1 for it's intrepid reporting from Magatville*


*A President Unequal to the Moment*


It’s almost unbelievable from the vantage point of the present moment, when we are in the midst of an officially designated global pandemic and a consequent economic crisis that threatens to plunge the United States and the rest of the planet into a recession, but consider how the President of the United States has spent his time since the coronavirus infection reached America in mid-January. He has:


Publicly attacked the judge, prosecutors, and jury forewoman in the case of Roger Stone, Trump’s longtime political associate who was convicted of lying to Congress and other offenses.
Fired his Ambassador to the European Union and a National Security Council adviser on Ukraine, and purged others who figured in the impeachment investigation as he fulminated to aides about “snakes” in his Administration.
Fired the acting director of National Intelligence, after an intelligence briefing to Congress about Russia’s ongoing efforts to interfere in the 2020 election.
Nominated as his new director of National Intelligence a highly partisan Republican congressman who was forced to withdraw from the exact same job last summer for inflating his résumé.
Sued, through his campaign, the _Times_, CNN, and the Washington _Post_ for publishing opinion articles that he did not like.
Installed a new, twenty-nine-year-old personnel chief in the White House who had been previously fired and marched off the premises, and gave him a mandate to revamp the vetting process for Administration officials, with a new emphasis on loyalty.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> My wife (a dual US/Canadian citizen) was going to listen for fun to see what stupid shit he would say, but she yelled out "Fuck, I can't even listen to his voice, especially when having to look at his butthole shaped mouth at the same time".


i know i can't look at his face without thinking how it looks like an asshole in motion..word has it when he's really, really mad, it puckers and turns white like the ring around his eyes.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> coming outside after 2 months quarantine & cutting your own hair....
> View attachment 4509899


I f'en love Yolandi, i searched for her in Cape Town


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> *A big thanks to Burntrectum1 for it's intrepid reporting from Magatville*
> 
> 
> *A President Unequal to the Moment*
> ...


wasn't he the wife beater..? Trumpy's* running out of minions and needs to recycle.









Trump just put a 29-year-old fired over allegations of financial crimes in charge of all personnel decisions


When he was the White House chief of staff, John Kelly forced John McEntee out over issues with the young aide's security clearance.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## spek9 (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> coming outside after 2 months quarantine & cutting your own hair....
> View attachment 4509899


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> wasn't he the wife beater..? Trumpy's* running out of minions and needs to recycle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. He can always count on Bernie Bros.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

Watching fuckhead right now.
This guy is a lying sack of shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> The local hospital has put out a general request for donations of any masks, paint masks, whatever.


They need active community support in this, they take care of the sick and sterilize the equipment. Ya need drop off bins and guys pounding the drum about it, likewise a lot of companies that are down for the reset can donate PPE i inventory, even raiding employee lockers. Give the people who rushed out and bought masks and never used them a chance to donate them and make amends for being such stupid asses.

It's all a rather pathetic response, but anything that helps is good. With organization, supply chains and enthusiastic volunteers, educated online, a lot can get done in a short time to address the PPE issue at least. PPE clothing can be made reusable and sterilized after use repeatedly.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Watching fuckhead right now.
> This guy is a lying sack of shit.


i hate that fvcker and wish death on him every day..i hope he ultimately chokes to death or something other having to do with that anus on his face.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

'i feel..i feel..i feel..' nobody fvcking cares what you think, Ass Face, and if you feel that Jackie Ho wouldn't cry if you died..? you have no fvcking idea how hated you are..

he just called Biden 'sleepy joe'. he's so vile and he doesn't shut up now he's talking about how he dropped the ball..


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> 'i feel..i feel..i feel..' nobody fvcking cares what you think Ass Face and if you feel that Jackie Ho wouldn't cry if you died..? you have no fvcking idea how hated you are..


Watching the same shitshow


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Watching the same shitshow


I cannot watch any longer.....


----------



## spek9 (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I cannot watch any longer.....


Well, you can rest easy knowing that Trump has got another new record... he has the worst polling position since Truman in 1948 as an incumbent.









Donald Trump starts 2020 in the worst polling position since Harry Truman


Poll of the week: A NBC News/Wall Street Journal poll finds that former Vice President Joe Biden leads President Donald Trump 52% to 43% in a general election matchup.




www.cnn.com





Winning!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That was Yes's best lineup with Rick Wakeman playing keyboards.
> Oh man, many a night laying on my back tripping listen to that band.
> Ah, the good old days.
> 
> View attachment 4509739


I saw Yes during their "Fragile" tour in November, 1971 at the LA forum with Black Sabbath during their "Master of Reality" tour. Tickets were $4.50, $5.50, and $6.50.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I saw Yes during their "Fragile" tour in November, 1971 at the LA forum with Black Sabbath during their "Master of Reality" tour. Tickets were $4.50, $5.50, and $6.50.


Wow I was at that concert.....I had just returned from Vietnam. Do you remember the guy with short hair?...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Wow I was at that concert.....I had just returned from Vietnam. Do you remember the guy with short hair?...


I had short hair- not Marine Corps short, but I could probably pass a Navy inspection, lol


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I had short hair- not Marine Corps short, but I could probably pass a Navy inspection, lol


This was the first concert I went to after Vietnam, at the LA Forum. some high school friends bought me a ticket. I think i was 3 days from the jungle. I dropped acid for the first time......


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Wow I was at that concert.....I had just returned from Vietnam. Do you remember the guy with short hair?...


I saw that tour in the mud & rain in Roosevelt Field, New Jersey tripping on Windowpane 
Some lightshow, right?
Yes had the best lightshows in the World, they actually were the 1st band to do it right  
Fucking awesome band.
Which one is your favorite between these two?
I go with No Disgrace  












Peace out bro & thanks for you service


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I saw that tour in the mud & rain in Roosevelt Field, New Jersey tripping on Windowpane
> Some lightshow, right?
> Yes had the best lightshows in the World, they actually were the 1st band to do it right
> Fucking awesome band.
> ...


Light show? There was no light show.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I saw Yes during their "Fragile" tour in November, 1971 at the LA forum with Black Sabbath during their "Master of Reality" tour. Tickets were $4.50, $5.50, and $6.50.


I saw Yes "in the round" at Olympia arena in 1978 I think, watched Gordie Howe play in Olympia when I was younger.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

This is probably my fav Yes song....."Don't surround yourself with yourself, move on back 2 squares"...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> This was the first concert I went to after Vietnam, at the LA Forum. some high school friends bought me a ticket. I think i was 3 days from the jungle. I dropped acid for the first time......


While we're all getting nostalgic for the 70's, which had some damn fine music, anyone ever see theses guys?
They were pretty good


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Watching the same shitshow





hillbill said:


> Watching fuckhead right now.
> This guy is a lying sack of shit.


he doesn't tell us anything just rambles.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> This is probably my fav Yes song....."Don't surround yourself with yourself, move on back 2 squares"...



that's the biggest mistake managers make..if you surround yourself with sycophants who suck your ass like it was their mommy's teat?, you get a pandemic..all the capable people who were in charge and disagree with have been fired..and you get a pandemic.

he had to put Pence in charge because he can't even lead..or read..standing there making shit up as he goes- yeah, he has a good gut feeling existing drugs will work and when they do, you'll shit a rainbow..there will be a huuuuuuuuge piece of chocolate cake waiting with a scoop of chocolate ice cream and TWO scoops for the SPECIAL boy (himself, of course).

i hope everyone in his family dies.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> This is probably my fav Yes song....."Don't surround yourself with yourself, move on back 2 squares"...


I think I agree with you @doublejj 
Anderson, Squire, Wakeman & Howe @ they're finest 
Pretty cool shit


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Light show? There was no light show.


Oh yea Baby, there was a lightshow that night.
Fucking pouring rain & lightening but we were young & stupid & didn't give a fuck.
Ah, the memories


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

Overhead projectors made those shows,


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> View attachment 4509917



FIFY


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

Coronavirus: FAA briefly suspends all flights bound for NYC, Philadelphia airports


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 21, 2020)

one (or more?) of ATC has the virus. had to shut the facility down to sterilize is what i read.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/20/europe/italy-military-coronavirus-intl


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> coming outside after 2 months quarantine & cutting your own hair....
> View attachment 4509899


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dudley ya sound pissed about the government response and I haven't seen too many governments respond correctly outside of asia, Taiwan, Hong Kong, Singapore & S Korea, increasingly China can be added to that list too, but not for the first 6 weeks of the outbreak. We are gonna need a rest like most everybody else, then start over correctly with massive testing and proper organization, we will.
> 
> How's your health? I'm 65 and my health is pretty good with low BP
> Are ya still working? the Gov is giving $900/bi weekly per person laid off or in quarantine. Retired for me so no cash, don't need it anyway.
> ...


Ummm yes I’m pissed as I watch the buses drive down the street, people (kids) having street parties, non essential services carrying on as normal. I’m 59 and due to some bad life choices (it was a fun run) my health is not perfect but I feel great, take care of myself and very rarely get sick ..... type 2 diabetic though, and waiting for heart operation (minor shit). My pissed off thing is honestly not about me at all, it’s about all the others that are forced to work (I’m done as of Monday and will work from home a few hours a day), I’ll be ok but FFS we need to take this shit seriously and could seriously slow it the fuck down. It’s about 1-2 weeks before this shit gets out of hand. I honestly was pissed about your constantly saying the US is fucked but we’re doing a great job here.......we’re all fucked, and we’re not doing a great job. I am glad you have finally realized or acknowledged it is going to get as bad here if we don’t smarten the fuck up. We can see what happens when idiots don’t.
PS yes 4 as of today in our area but I’m pretty rural so safe for now, going fishing as soon as the ice goes out .


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

COVID-19 Updates : Oregon Health Authority


Oregon Health Authority | COVID-19 Updates




govstatus.egov.com





Oregon just today surpassed the 100 cases mark. With roughly 5% of those tested having a test result that is positive for the virus, it's a safe bet that we are about to see the usual "doubling" rate found elsewhere. But we are under-testing, so, I don't know how much stock to put in those numbers.

Three deaths thus far. 


Oregon Test Results as of 3/21/2020, 8:00 a.m. Updated daily. Positive*137*Negative2,338Pending437Total _(Cumulative since January 24, 2020)_2,912


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Its funny you keep acting like it’s one party. Lmfao. They have u all fooled.


Fooled? So you think vagina neck is right and this is a flu?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Fooled? So you think vagina neck is right and this is a flu?


I’m saying it’s not just republicans fooling people. It’s both parties. If you can’t see that you’re leaning too far your way.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> COVID-19 Updates : Oregon Health Authority
> 
> 
> Oregon Health Authority | COVID-19 Updates
> ...


Yes Fog, I’m thinking your numbers are pretty whacked, sorry to say . Hope you guys stay safe.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

Why we’re not overreacting to the coronavirus, in one chart


Italy tried to stem its outbreak, belatedly. We’re on a similar course.




www.vox.com





_A couple of weeks ago, Italy was much like us, with 107 deaths on March 4. But things were already rapidly getting worse; by March 10, more than 600 people were dead, and today more than 3,400 are. That makes Italy the epicenter of coronavirus fatalities in the world, with more deaths than even China, where the outbreak started. Hospitals have been pushed to the breaking point, with doctors and nurses without adequate protective equipment collapsing at work and other doctors reporting that patients won’t all get lifesaving care because there isn’t enough of it to go around.
What’s scary about Italy’s experience is that Italy wasn’t exactly passive in its response to the virus. 

The country did act, quarantining a dozen towns in northern regions on February 23, urging the public to engage in social distancing, and ordering the closure of all schools nationwide on March 4._


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m saying it’s not just republicans fooling people. It’s both parties. If you can’t see that you’re leaning too far your way.


What exactly are you saying we are fooled about?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m saying it’s not just republicans fooling people. It’s both parties. If you can’t see that you’re leaning too far your way.


So what about the flu? Are we all fooled and it’s just another normal flu? You keep saying we should equally be worried about all the other stuff going on and this is not anymore concerning. Could you elaborate. Also curious if you devote your time to any opioid crisis, homeless, etc., cause?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m saying it’s not just republicans fooling people. It’s both parties. If you can’t see that you’re leaning too far your way.


Only one party called it a hoax and told people to go out and gather socially


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> So what about the flu? Are we all fooled and it’s just another normal flu? You keep saying we should equally be worried about all the other stuff going on and this is not anymore concerning. Could you elaborate. Also curious if you devote your time to any opioid crisis, homeless, etc., cause?


There way worse shit killing way more people. Those are facts.

sorry I’m not panicking


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 21, 2020)

Trump called those accused of Stock Dumping ...
“ I dont believe they did anything wrong , i find them all *honorable *people “ .... 

( of course he did ... smh )


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> There way worse shit killing way more people. Those are facts.
> 
> sorry I’m not panicking


Which of those "worse shit" isn't also already being addressed? We should just ignore that just last week 175k people had covid-19, and now it's over 300k today, likely tomorrow will be close to 350k..


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Which of those "worse shit" isn't also already being addressed? We should just ignore that just last week 175k people had covid-19, and now it's over 300k today, likely tomorrow will be close to 350k..


What’s the death rate of Covid? Infected and dead are two different things.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m saying it’s not just republicans fooling people. It’s both parties. If you can’t see that you’re leaning too far your way.


Show us some of these Democratic politicians that are 'fooling people', full context/speeches please, no edited bullshit.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Show us some of these Democratic politicians that are 'fooling people', full context/speeches please, no edited bullshit.


If that’s what you think that’s fine. I’m not trying to convince you. I don’t care if or who u vote for it doesn’t matter anyway. But blaming one party is foolish IMO if you don’t agree fine. I don’t care bud


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> If that’s what you think that’s fine. I’m not trying to convince you. I don’t care if or who u vote for it doesn’t matter anyway. But blaming one party is foolish IMO if you don’t agree fine. I don’t care bud


Cant think of one? Im sure you are not just pulling shit out of your ass right? Just post some of these Democratic politicians you are saying is part of the problem, shouldn't be hard with how confident you are.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> What’s the death rate of Covid? Infected and dead are two different things.


It's too soon to tell. Of the 25k confirmed cases in the US, more people have died so far than recovered: https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m saying it’s not just republicans fooling people. It’s both parties. If you can’t see that you’re leaning too far your way.


what exactly are you saying we are fooled about?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Cant think of one? Im sure you are not just pulling shit out of your ass right? Just post some of these Democratic politicians you are saying is part of the problem, shouldn't be hard with how confident you are.


I don’t have to think of one. U r right u win bud. Congrats. Nice job. I’m telling u what I believe. It’s wrong I’m sure you will point out. Like most of u do here


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> If that’s what you think that’s fine. I’m not trying to convince you. I don’t care if or who u vote for it doesn’t matter anyway. But blaming one party is foolish IMO if you don’t agree fine. I don’t care bud


what is it that you are not trying to convince us of?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I don’t have to think of one. U r right u win bud. Congrats. Nice job. I’m telling u what I believe. It’s wrong I’m sure you will point out. Like most of u do here







It is because one party is relying on lies and when they get caught they pull the good old, everyone does it crap.

I hope you are an American and understand if you have something you actually care about, post it, show your reasoning, I try to take people seriously, and not troll them. 

But just posting random quips and trolling us and expecting to not get called out on it when you just push the Right wing narratives is asking a lot.

I don't know what is going on with this virus, other than it is serious, but I am basing that on information my wife has from being a pharmacist at a hospital, because it is impossible to really know what is happening until we get massively testing in place, which we don't have yet. That is why it is so scary, and why disinformation is so potent.

I wish you the best, hopefully you wake up from the cult logic one day and can have actual conversations here.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's too soon to tell. Of the 25k confirmed cases in the US, more people have died so far than recovered: https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html


There’s facts it’s no where even close to what you’re saying.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> what is it that you are not trying to convince us of?


He's afraid to say, because he knows that he's in all likeliness wrong.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> There’s facts it’s no where even close to what you’re saying.


The fact is that out of over 300k cases less than a third have recovered so far. Fact.

The death rate has been higher than the flu, and this thing is just getting going. Fact.

Idiots often think that they are invincible. Fact.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

There’s the flu. Compare it’s not even close. This happened once. The flu is every year. Want to compare total numbers for history of flu vs Covid? Didn’t think so


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> What’s the death rate of Covid? Infected and dead are two different things.


If you look at the current number of resolved cases, the death rate is over 14%. 

12,944 dead / 91,669 recovered. You are welcome to check my math.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Ummm yes I’m pissed as I watch the buses drive down the street, people (kids) having street parties, non essential services carrying on as normal. I’m 59 and due to some bad life choices (it was a fun run) my health is not perfect but I feel great, take care of myself and very rarely get sick ..... type 2 diabetic though, and waiting for heart operation (minor shit). My pissed off thing is honestly not about me at all, it’s about all the others that are forced to work (I’m done as of Monday and will work from home a few hours a day), I’ll be ok but FFS we need to take this shit seriously and could seriously slow it the fuck down. It’s about 1-2 weeks before this shit gets out of hand. I honestly was pissed about your constantly saying the US is fucked but we’re doing a great job here.......we’re all fucked, and we’re not doing a great job. I am glad you have finally realized or acknowledged it is going to get as bad here if we don’t smarten the fuck up. We can see what happens when idiots don’t.
> PS yes 4 as of today in our area but I’m pretty rural so safe for now, going fishing as soon as the ice goes out .


Like in most things trump takes up all the oxygen in the room and his performance was and is jaw dropping, Trump is why I ended up here in politics. Like I said we never heard too much from the medical or scientific community about problems in Canada, now that cases are increasing the system is starting to strain and we are hearing about issues. Issues like shortages of the chemicals needed to do tests and swabs etc. I thought we were testing vigorously and we are, compared to the USA, but not nearly enough. A lot of news about issues here is recent and it's the same everywhere, some governments and people not taking it seriously enough. Things are shutting down more each day here in NS, we've got about 15 cases and if we peek at 200 known in a couple of weeks, I'll be relieved

On the ground here Dudley I'm taking it very seriously at my local level and I'm doing everything in my power to help my community. I'm gonna talk to the local volunteer fire dept about a PPE drive from workshops and garages, also give a chance to those who bought up masks to give them away. They can set up drive thru drop off bins for glasses, face shield, reperators and other useful items. I 'm focusing closer to home, but the big news continues to come out of the states and I figure they are twice as bad off as we are in terms of infection rate and we are about a week ahead of tightening up our ship and social isolating. Even though you see crowds, many are taking what precautions they can and most people are taking this very seriously, the older the more serious. 

I'm 65 myself, my health is good and I'm hunkered down and staying that way except to go out to buy groceries. I think the longer you can avoid this illness the better off you will be in terms of treatment options and survivability. Please do some homework on vitamin D, I'm taking 3000 !Us a day now and I'm getting sun at the first opportunity. It might reduce the chances of getting this bug (bigger viral load required) and help you avoid the worse effects if you do get it. Don't take my word for it, google me and make sure your family and friends are not deficient. It's hard to OD on vitamin D, even though it's oil based. It might be the best thing you can do, check out some videos Dudley, this is solid science, have a boo, most people are vit D deficient this time of year.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> He's afraid to say, because he knows that he's in all likeliness wrong.


Didn't he call us cowards earlier about "being afraid"? @Wattzzup is afraid of telling us what he's talking about. Who's the coward? One might wonder.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> If you look at the current number of resolved cases, the death rate is over 14%.
> 
> 12,944 dead / 91,669 recovered. You are welcome to check my math.


Links or it’s bs

still way behind the flu. Spin the numbers how u want.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> There’s the flu. Compare it’s not even close. This happened once. The flu is every year. Want to compare total numbers for history of flu vs Covid? Didn’t think so


You're right, it's not even close. Flu kills around 1% of those infected. COVID-19 is around 14 times worse than flu.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Links or it’s bs
> 
> still way behind the flu. Spin the numbers how u want.


What was it we are being fooled about?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Links or it’s bs
> 
> still way behind the flu. Spin the numbers how u want.


I gave you the link already a page back and you ignored it. Here you go again.. https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> If that’s what you think that’s fine. I’m not trying to convince you. I don’t care if or who u vote for it doesn’t matter anyway. But blaming one party is foolish IMO if you don’t agree fine. I don’t care bud


“they both fool you!”

ok give me one example then

“go eat shit bud, I don’t care”







shit stupid dumbasssock


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 21, 2020)

Perhaps you us peeps might want to look at it this way: 

Today 793 corona deaths in italy. Scaled to US population that would be 4322 deaths. They estimate the peak of the epidemic is in two weeks in Italy.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

That’s the numbers your using? Lmao see ya bud.
Too funny


----------



## topcat (Mar 21, 2020)

I feel good, I found the "ignore" button.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s the numbers your using? Lmao see ya bud.
> Too funny


Goodbye, 

What is it you were trying to convince us about?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s the numbers your using? Lmao see ya bud.
> Too funny


Yeah, I'm using official numbers. What numbers are you using? I'd love to see your math proving that this is just as dangerous as the common flu. Please show recoveries vs deaths.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s the numbers your using? Lmao see ya bud.
> Too funny


*you're
*you

Yes, intelligent people use actual numbers from reliable data. Using numbers spouted by Trump would result in absolutely distorted, factless and just plain wrong information. Like his inauguration crowd size for example.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 21, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> What is it you were trying to convince us about?


That his gonorrhea, although embarrassing, does not have near the death rate ratio that the coronavirus does.


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 21, 2020)

Watch this. It's informative and entertaining.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s the numbers your using? Lmao see ya bud.
> Too funny


You suck at this.

I think it's contagious.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, I'm using official numbers. What numbers are you using? I'd love to see your math proving that this is just as dangerous as the common flu. Please show recoveries vs deaths.


Already posted look again bud. See how closed minded you are you don’t even read my post. I’m ignoring from here on out argue with yourself. If you can’t read what I put I’m sorry. Peace


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Links or it’s bs
> 
> still way behind the flu. Spin the numbers how u want.


"*Behind the flu" ? Another report from magatville where poorly educated cucks are earnestly sucking the shit crusted words straight from the impeached pig's lie hole.*


Trump himself, constantly conflating the national interest with his personal interest. As the coronavirus spread and the President initially ignored, downplayed, and lied about it—even dismissing coverage of the risks as a media-inflamed “hoax”—the costs of the Senate’s impeachment decision have been cast in sharp relief. It will be a long time before we can reckon with the full damage done by an Administration whose incompetence, disinformation, and sheer bungling in the early stages of the crisis have been at once predictable and breathtaking.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s the numbers your using? Lmao see ya bud.
> Too funny


No one here is your bud


----------



## spek9 (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Already posted look again bud. See how closed minded you are you don’t even read my post. I’m ignoring from here on out argue with yourself. If you can’t read what I put I’m sorry. Peace


I think it's time your ideas get some "social distance" from this thread.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Already posted look again bud. See how closed minded you are you don’t even read my post. I’m ignoring from here on out argue with yourself. If you can’t read what I put I’m sorry. Peace


Guy, all you did was post a couple of screenshots from your cell phone. You don't even have the common decency to link to your sources, or provide any context for what you are trying to sell us. 

The screenshots you did post said two things you may not have noticed:

1. There has been a 600% surge in new cases since Feb 12
2. The wide range of flu deaths is based on statistical models, not actual numbers.

Since you base your wisdom on statistical models, please show me any statistical model which proves covid-19 to be "just another flu".


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

Exponential Growth curving into the Firmament.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

Only the strong survive it’s gods will


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 21, 2020)

How does a government keep a Lie perpetual such as this virus is being perpetuated? Continue the Lie through the peoples trust in science and credentials that these Doctor's have backing up their claims, people wouldn't dare doubt that a 'test kit' would be used against them by a trustworthy & caring doctor/biologist.

Look at how quickly the test kits were developed, just how much trust can we place into something that has placebo written all over it? What if only 10% of the test kits are even really active kits that show proof of anything, how hard would it be to just have a kit that indicates influenza for some, and the Lie hidden being that the kits were developed to react to a designated predisposition to a common virus, and then have some that randomly indicate that the dreaded CoronaVirus is creating the illness that any such person has contracted or became sickened by.

You see fear can exist within a test kit, belief and faith in science and doctors is like a religion for many, people just accept what they are given from the Medical community because why wouldn't doctor's who have a background in human health and wellness, have our health in their best interest?

Over in Italy, the common people don't have control over the numbers that their government is releasing, much like here in America, whether we agree with war or not our country decides what will occur with or without our approval, people in Italy know their gov is lying and inflating the numbers, and going off of faulty test kits, but just because people know what's happening and are aware of a fallacy taking place before them, they have No control what their deepstate gov forces them to do, becoming a fascist like state suddenly as Italy has because of a virus, it's all very visible to those with eyes to see it.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Only the strong survive it’s gods will


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Only the strong survive it’s gods will


There it is


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> How does a government keep a Lie perpetual such as this virus is being perpetuated? Continue the Lie through the peoples trust in science and credentials that these Doctor's have backing up their claims, people wouldn't dare doubt that a 'test kit' would be used against them by a trustworthy & caring doctor/biologist.
> 
> Look at how quickly the test kits were developed, just how much trust can we place into something that has placebo written all over it? What if only 10% of the test kits are even really active kits that show proof of anything, how hard would it be to just have a kit that indicates influenza for some, and the Lie hidden being that the kits were developed to react to a designated predisposition to a common virus, and then have some that randomly indicate that the dreaded CoronaVirus is creating the illness that any such person has contracted or became sickened by.
> 
> ...


What if...? What if...? What if...?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2020)

A truck just pulled into Walmart! Swarm! SWARM!!!


----------



## spek9 (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Only the strong survive it’s gods will


If there was a god (there isn't any such sky daddy deity by the way), why did he create the virus? Or the flu for that matter?

"I will create the flu. It'll kill a bunch of people. I'll let the strong survive. I'm doing this because I find it entertaining to kill weak people." -God

Or are you trying to say that Trump is god?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> This was the first concert I went to after Vietnam, at the LA Forum. some high school friends bought me a ticket. I think i was 3 days from the jungle. I dropped acid for the first time......


I was at that concert too- it was the first concert I ever went to, and the first time I smoked pot (actually hash)

At one point Mark said "this is for everyone who smokes marijuana!", and then they launched into "Inside Looking Out"

I remember thinking "he's talking to *me* now", and how I had been transformed and would never be the same

They actually played 2 dates at the Forum in 1971- one in February, and one in October

I think I was at the one in October as I was a freshman in highschool


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> How does a government keep a Lie perpetual such as this virus is being perpetuated? Continue the Lie through the peoples trust in science and credentials that these Doctor's have backing up their claims, people wouldn't dare doubt that a 'test kit' would be used against them by a trustworthy & caring doctor/biologist.
> 
> Look at how quickly the test kits were developed, just how much trust can we place into something that has placebo written all over it? What if only 10% of the test kits are even really active kits that show proof of anything, how hard would it be to just have a kit that indicates influenza for some, and the Lie hidden being that the kits were developed to react to a designated predisposition to a common virus, and then have some that randomly indicate that the dreaded CoronaVirus is creating the illness that any such person has contracted or became sickened by.
> 
> ...


Wait,

Are you saying 650 more people did not die due to complications with Coronavirus over the past 24 hours as Italy reported?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I was at that concert too- it was the first concert I ever went to, and the first time I smoked pot (actually hash)
> 
> At one point Mark said "this is for everyone who smokes marijuana!", and then they launched into "Inside Looking Out"
> 
> ...


It was October....and I'm pretty sure he was talking to me...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

DOJ seeks new emergency powers amid coronavirus pandemic


One of the requests to Congress would allow the department to petition a judge to indefinitely detain someone during an emergency.




www.politico.com


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> It was October....and I'm pretty sure he was talking to me...


Wow, that's some crazy coincidence there, brother


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> There way worse shit killing way more people. Those are facts.
> 
> sorry I’m not panicking


And? You seem to be confusing panic with compassion and showing your complete lack of it.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> And? You seem to be confusing panic with compassion and showing your complete lack of it.


Compassion is staying home and not spreading 
Panicking is going and emptying shelves selfishly


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Only the strong survive it’s gods will


That’s pretty fuckin nuts


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

Why are Evangelicals so hateful?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like in most things trump takes up all the oxygen in the room and his performance was and is jaw dropping, Trump is why I ended up here in politics. Like I said we never heard too much from the medical or scientific community about problems in Canada, now that cases are increasing the system is starting to strain and we are hearing about issues. Issues like shortages of the chemicals needed to do tests and swabs etc. I thought we were testing vigorously and we are, compared to the USA, but not nearly enough. A lot of news about issues here is recent and it's the same everywhere, some governments and people not taking it seriously enough. Things are shutting down more each day here in NS, we've got about 15 cases and if we peek at 200 known in a couple of weeks, I'll be relieved
> 
> On the ground here Dudley I'm taking it very seriously at my local level and I'm doing everything in my power to help my community. I'm gonna talk to the local volunteer fire dept about a PPE drive from workshops and garages, also give a chance to those who bought up masks to give them away. They can set up drive thru drop off bins for glasses, face shield, reperators and other useful items. I 'm focusing closer to home, but the big news continues to come out of the states and I figure they are twice as bad off as we are in terms of infection rate and we are about a week ahead of tightening up our ship and social isolating. Even though you see crowds, many are taking what precautions they can and most people are taking this very seriously, the older the more serious.
> 
> I'm 65 myself, my health is good and I'm hunkered down and staying that way except to go out to buy groceries. I think the longer you can avoid this illness the better off you will be in terms of treatment options and survivability. Please do some homework on vitamin D, I'm taking 3000 !Us a day now and I'm getting sun at the first opportunity. It might reduce the chances of getting this bug (bigger viral load required) and help you avoid the worse effects if you do get it. Don't take my word for it, google me and make sure your family and friends are not deficient. It's hard to OD on vitamin D, even though it's oil based. It might be the best thing you can do, check out some videos Dudley, this is solid science, have a boo, most people are vit D deficient this time of year.


I take 1000 a day lol. I’m all good jsyk, when this all started I was saying take it serious (heard 100 times everyone, including me were overreacting) but don’t panic. Now I’m saying take it extremely serious but still don’t panic. The quicker we get through this the less impact it will have on the world as we know it. I am having a teleconference tomorrow re work plan with owner and it will be emergencies only response and volunteers only. That’s to start, envisioning a total shutdown by weeks end.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Compassion is staying home and not spreading
> Panicking is going and emptying shelves selfishly


oh, hi

Its so good to see that you are back so soon.

Say, I was wondering if you could answer a question I asked a while back. I'm sure you were very busy and so just forgot to answer it. You seemed very earnest about convincing us of something but it wasn't clear exactly what it was. I was wondering if you could please explain what it is that you were trying to convince us about?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Why are Evangelicals so hateful?


Fear that God won't save them like they planned.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 21, 2020)

For the Bible thumpers and general idiots that can’t wrap their heads around zoonotic diseases.
One size fits all.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> For the Bible thumpers and general idiots that can’t wrap their heads around zoonotic diseases.
> One size fits all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510185


It’s in the Bible it has to be true

it says so right in the Bible


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

We have this great statue in my town..



Some times locals like to dress him up..





A week ago:



Today:


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> There’s facts it’s no where even close to what you’re saying.


Your evidence does not show which organisation/government gathered those numbers, whereas....


PJ Diaz said:


> I gave you the link already a page back and you ignored it. Here you go again.. https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html
> 
> View attachment 4510083


shows evidence from John Hopkins University, a world renowned University and cited as being one of the best Universities in the world.
I think I know where I will place my trust.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 21, 2020)

@Wattzzup 
Glad your finding a 12% mortality rate funny


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> It’s in the Bible it has to be true
> 
> it says so right in the Bible


yes it is .... but regardless of the “ source “ , these deadly human pandemics are from a human construct , Mother Nature will always rebalance. You can merely view the natural world around human activity to see it carries on while a plague ravages humans. Animals carry diseases / pathogens that do not harm them but are deadly to humans. It has always been there , but as humans we always assume we are the apex lifeform - sadly we are not. The most simple of life forms can wipe us out ..... and there is NOTHING anyone could do about it . Realistically we are just a blip in time as far as existence. If this was *foretold *let’s say in the Bible , then what chance is there ?

No one could honestly say there are not even worse bacterial / viral strains just waiting . Aids were noted in primates and moved to humans , Typhoid ( Salmonella typhi lives only in humans; there is no animal reservoir for the bacteria. ) , among others. Yet the animal kingdom still thrives , regardless of our ailments. Humans and human activity show how dirty , polluted and parasitic we are. 

You know the old saying ..... “ Once we are all gone , they will get all back “ 
Even the cockroaches.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> @Wattzzup
> Glad your finding a 12% mortality rate funny


It was 14 a minute ago make up your minds


----------



## spek9 (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> It’s in the Bible it has to be true
> 
> it says so right in the Bible


You're another one of these people who like to quote the bible, a book of fiction, when referring to scientific discussions?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> yes it is .... but regardless of the “ source “ , these deadly human pandemics are from a human construct , Mother Nature will always rebalance. You can merely view the natural world around human activity to see it carries on while a plague ravages humans. Animals carry diseases / pathogens that do not harm them but are deadly to humans. It has always been there , but as humans we always assume we are the apex lifeform - sadly we are not. The most simple of life forms can wipe us out ..... and there is NOTHING anyone could do about it . Realistically we are just a blip in time as far as existence. If this was *foretold *let’s say in the Bible , then what chance is there ?
> 
> No one could honestly say there are not even worse bacterial / viral strains just waiting . Aids were noted in primates and moved to humans , Typhoid ( Salmonella typhi lives only in humans; there is no animal reservoir for the bacteria. ) , among others. Yet the animal kingdom still thrives , regardless of our ailments. Humans and human activity show how dirty , polluted and parasitic we are.
> 
> ...


We’re killing each other way faster than the virus

good post

yes we are a blip in time but most people only think of themselves not big picture. Look at how we went and put each other at risk to buy toilet paper. This is going to be over and everything will go back to normal. 

Look at our oceans who’s going to clean that garbage up? We just leave it for the next generation. It’s all about what’s profitable and what’s popular. That’s dems and rep. Period


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> We’re killing each other way faster than the virus
> 
> good post
> 
> ...


So, what is it you are trying to convince us about?


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> It was 14 a minute ago make up your minds


I think the 14% figure was taken from the total deaths over the total recovered, where I am taking the figure from the total death over the balance of total deaths and total recovered. 
There are more confirmed cases, but not knowing if they are going to recover or not you cannot take that into account when looking at the actual death rate.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> I think the 14% figure was taken from the total deaths over the total recovered, where I am taking the figure from the total death over the balance of total deaths and total recovered.
> There are more confirmed cases, but not knowing if they are going to recover or not you cannot take that into account when looking at the actual death rate.


Finally progress

So there is no way to know the real number is what you’re saying? Which is another reason not to freak out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Finally progress
> 
> So there is no way to know the real number is what you’re saying? Which is another reason not to freak out.


Fuck yeah, people love uncertainty in the face of mortality and exponentially spreading pandemics


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Only the strong survive it’s gods will


If this were so then you and your people would already be long forgotten



Wattzzup said:


> Finally progress
> 
> So there is no way to know the real number is what you’re saying? Which is another reason not to freak out.


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Finally progress
> 
> So there is no way to know the real number is what you’re saying? Which is another reason not to freak out.


Then there are things like this: 
*Italy*: in the city of Bergamo, there were *108 more deaths* in the first 15 days of March this year compared to 2019 (164 deaths in 2020 vs. 56 deaths in 2019) according to the mayor of the city Giorgio Gori. During this period, *31 deaths *were attributed to the *coronavirus *(*less than 30%* *of the additional deaths this year*) 

"_There are *significant numbers of people who have died but whose death hasn't been attributed to the coronavirus* because they died at home or in a nursing home and so they weren't swabbed_," said the mayor


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> We have this great statue in my town..
> 
> View attachment 4510186
> 
> ...


Is that duke ???


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Finally progress
> 
> So there is no way to know the real number is what you’re saying? Which is another reason not to freak out.


So, what is it you are trying to convince us of?


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Finally progress
> 
> So there is no way to know the real number is what you’re saying? Which is another reason not to freak out.


There is no way to know what the final totals are going to be but looking at the figures now there is a 12% mortality rate which is still pretty god damn high for just "the flu".
When comparing to the mortality rate of the 1918 Spanish flu epidemic which ranges from 4% to 10%, this is serious and shouldn't just be waved off.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 21, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> So, what is it you are trying to convince us of?


I think it is along these lines:
"I don't know"




Everything he said, lies.

It is one of his favorite lines, except he just claims nobody knows anything.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> Then there are things like this:
> *Italy*: in the city of Bergamo, there were *108 more deaths* in the first 15 days of March this year compared to 2019 (164 deaths in 2020 vs. 56 deaths in 2019) according to the mayor of the city Giorgio Gori. During this period, *31 deaths *were attributed to the *coronavirus *(*less than 30%* *of the additional deaths this year*)
> 
> "_There are *significant numbers of people who have died but whose death hasn't been attributed to the coronavirus* because they died at home or in a nursing home and so they weren't swabbed_," said the mayor


And there are people that died from other things that also had the corona that are counting toward corona. So again there are no real numbers.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 21, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Wait,
> 
> Are you saying 650 more people did not die due to complications with Coronavirus over the past 24 hours as Italy reported?


What I'm saying is that they are sensationalizing the numbers to a conflated level that society will accept through numbers, numerology has an impact on society especially when it is combined with fear.

Just because someone opens a Lemonade stand doesn't mean that product that you shall receive is made with 'real' sugar & lemons.

The question is why have thousands of people worldwide decided to cooperate in a grand Viral deception to the masses?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> So, what is it you are trying to convince us of?


Nothing, it's not about debate, it's about "triggering the Libs" and attempting to prove that a homeschooled bigoted moron is smarter than them tar edumacated and cultured liberals. He just generally wants to sow discord and disunity, constantly looking for wedge issues etc, Completely blind to what is happening around him, he's failing to pick up on the signals that normal humans do, a blind man stumbling around in the bright sunshine. He is oblivious like another troll or two here to the connection of empathy that binds us humans together foggy, the ties of love and caring, he's like Donald, in situation like this these types are worse than useless.


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 21, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> There is no way to know what the final totals are going to be but looking at the figures now there is a 12% mortality rate which is still pretty god damn high for just "the flu".


We really don't know the mortality rate. It is not that high though. We can't know the mmortality rate, because we don't know how many have been infected. The number of cases only resembles the ammount of test that are being done and the tests are targeted those who are most likely positive. No way to know how wide spread the virus is in the whole population.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> I think the 14% figure was taken from the total deaths over the total recovered, where I am taking the figure from the total death over the balance of total deaths and total recovered.
> There are more confirmed cases, but not knowing if they are going to recover or not you cannot take that into account when looking at the actual death rate.


Yep, that math makes complete sense. 


Wattzzup said:


> Finally progress
> 
> So there is no way to know the real number is what you’re saying? Which is another reason not to freak out.


Math is confusing for you I see.


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> And there are people that died from other things that also had the corona that are counting toward corona. So again there are no real numbers.


Let me repeat:

"in the city of Bergamo, there were *108 more deaths* in the first 15 days of March this year compared to 2019 (164 deaths in 2020 vs. 56 deaths in 2019)"


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> It was October....and I'm pretty sure he was talking to me...


I wore that album out..
still on a few playlists


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Is that duke ???


It's no specific person.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> Let me repeat:
> 
> "in the city of Bergamo, there were *108 more deaths* in the first 15 days of March this year compared to 2019 (164 deaths in 2020 vs. 56 deaths in 2019)"


Get used to repeating


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Get used to repeating


Nah, I'm a pretty quick study... Unlike you.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> Nah, I'm a pretty quick study... Unlike you.


Your world were just living in it bud


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> What I'm saying is that they are sensationalizing the numbers to a conflated level that society will accept through numbers, numerology has an impact on society especially when it is combined with fear.
> 
> Just because someone opens a Lemonade stand doesn't mean that product that you shall receive is made with 'real' sugar & lemons.
> 
> The question is why have thousands of people worldwide decided to cooperate in a grand Viral deception to the masses?


I cannot believe you are still spouting this rhetoric.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 21, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> I cannot believe you are still spouting this rhetoric.


I agree stop shouting facts!!


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I agree stop shouting facts!!


What facts has he given? please do elaborate.


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Your world were just living in it bud


Nah, I don't own much besides an 18 year old car and I'm unemployed. Ain't my world


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 21, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> We really don't know the mortality rate. It is not that high though. We can't know the mmortality rate, because we don't know how many have been infected. The number of cases only resembles the ammount of test that are being done and the tests are targeted those who are most likely positive. No way to know how wide spread the virus is in the whole population.


I admit I am no scientist but I am following the numbers that are currently available. I wouldn't want to use the total confirmed cases over the number of deaths as we don't know if the remaining cases who have not died or recovered are going to die or recover.
The point of the matter is this shouldn't be nonchalantly swept under the rug. Many millions across the globe may die due to this which is a serious matter.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> It was October....and I'm pretty sure he was talking to me...





Sir Napsalot said:


> Wow, that's some crazy coincidence there, brother


now that is some cools shit that you and JJ were at this same show together almost a half a century ago.

This is how I picture you two on your way there


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 21, 2020)

Another fleecing of America by Trump's presidency.





Let no good crisis go to waste, I guess.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

I just finished my last bottle of Jameson (God willing  ) & this fucking shit song came into my head again (I'm pretty high), & I just want to share my misery with the World on RIU (That's what I habitually do, just in case you haven't noticed)




Does anyone else think that the Irish are a race of moaners? 
I do, and it's very fucking sad....


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Does anyone else think that the Irish are a race of moaners?
> I do, and it's very fucking sad....


Not more than any other. Living close to them and having many dealing with Irish people I think they are a pretty cheery lot. Maybe not now with all the pubs closing


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> What I'm saying is that they are sensationalizing the numbers to a conflated level that society will accept through numbers, numerology has an impact on society especially when it is combined with fear.
> 
> Just because someone opens a Lemonade stand doesn't mean that product that you shall receive is made with 'real' sugar & lemons.
> 
> The question is why have thousands of people worldwide decided to cooperate in a grand Viral deception to the masses?


blah, blah, blah but not a clear statement.

Simple answer to this question:

Is this statement true or false:

Italy reached a grim milestone on Friday, with 627 people dying from the coronavirus in the country, making it not only the deadliest day, but the deadliest day worldwide since the outbreak began. That record was broken the very next day, as Italy reported an additional 793 deaths on Saturday.









Italy reports record-high single-day death toll from coronavirus, one day after previous record-high


Over 700 people died from coronavirus in Italy on Saturday.




www.cbsnews.com





True or false?


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2020)

A thank you to the guys in your local gas station and grocery store.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

The governor of California estimates that half the people in the state of 40 million will be infected with in 8 weeks, that's 20 million people. Jesus Christ, by june it will be like Hell there, God help them, God help us all. 2 million people needing hospitalisation and a million needing respirators over the span of three months. 

Some fucking flu! Donald what have you done, or I should say, not done, your job and your scared duty.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I just finished my last bottle of Jameson (God willing  ) & this fucking shit song came into my head again (I'm pretty high), & I just want to share my misery with the World on RIU (That's what I habitually do, just in case you haven't noticed)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost 500 years of colonization and dislocation will fuck over a culture and a people, Ireland was England's first colony, Jamestown it's second and Plymouth it's third, all eventually revolted and gained independence. It took until the 20th century for Ireland to become independent and free, though some say its only part free. Those pesky scots imports in Ulster brought in by the English are still an issue hundreds of years later, ironically brexit might reunite Ireland within the EU, the north trusts the EU to protect their rights within a united Ireland.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Almost 500 years of colonization and dislocation will fuck over a culture and a people, Ireland was England's first colony, Jamestown it's second and Plymouth it's third, all eventually revolted and gained independence. It took until the 20th century for Ireland to become independent and free, though some say its only part free. Those pesky scots imports in Ulster brought in by the English are still an issue hundreds of years later, ironically brexit might reunite Ireland within the EU, the north trusts the EU to protect their rights within a united Ireland.


You do know you history it seems.
Yea, the Irish are used too hard roads, that's for sure & have used it to pick up a bottle with glee, and that's for sure also.
GB sucked, to put it succinctly, but that was then & this is now & I just hope that they will get they're shit together and put all that God save the Queen shit too the wayside.
Leaving the EU, especially now, is going to fuck those arrogant pricks hard this time around though it seems.
Definitely the wrong time.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

i was listening to the radio today and they interviewed a local grocery store manager. He said they usually get 3 trucks a week of re-stock but this week they got 1 and it was 1/2 load. They told him to expect 1 truck next week too...


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Which of those "worse shit" isn't also already being addressed? We should just ignore that just last week 175k people had covid-19, and now it's over 300k today, likely tomorrow will be close to 350k..


and they're trying to not test people so the numbers stay low.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 21, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> blah, blah, blah but not a clear statement.
> 
> Simple answer to this question:
> 
> ...


What's the problem? Falsified information is what I've been saying this entire thread, why would I suddenly agree with all the numbers we are being told? False.

What do the numbers matter if it's all a big lie, what I'm telling you FogDog is that War is about to start, Civil and World War , this is the beginning of a new age that's foreign to everyone alive, but you need to realize what's begun has something worse than a virus behind it, Civil War in America will spill over into world war.

You can't continue to trust the information of the past Age, that age is going to fade more as this continues forwards, attach yourself to what world news is telling you and you then welcome yourself to being caught off guard when the bloodshed begins.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> i was listening to the radio today and they interviewed a local grocery store manager. He said they usually get 3 trucks a week of re-stock but this week they got 1 and it was 1/2 load. They told him to expect 1 truck next week too...


why?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> why?


no supplies in the whse to ship....or why was i listening to the radio?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> What's the problem? Falsified information is what I've been saying this entire thread, why would I suddenly agree with all the numbers we are being told? False.
> 
> What do the numbers matter if it's all a big lie, what I'm telling you FogDog is that War is about to start, Civil and World War , this is the beginning of a new age that's foreign to everyone alive, but you need to realize what's begun has something worse than a virus behind it, Civil War in America will spill over into world war.
> 
> You can't continue to trust the information of the past Age, that age is going to fade more as this continues forwards, attach yourself to what world news is telling you and you then welcome yourself to being caught off guard when the bloodshed begins.


i was thinking more Handmade's Tale..once everyone is on lock down it would be an easy transition.

evangelicals must be loving this end of world scenario..


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> What's the problem? Falsified information is what I've been saying this entire thread, why would I suddenly agree with all the numbers we are being told? False.
> 
> What do the numbers matter if it's all a big lie, what I'm telling you FogDog is that War is about to start, Civil and World War , this is the beginning of a new age that's foreign to everyone alive, but you need to realize what's begun has something worse than a virus behind it, Civil War in America will spill over into world war.
> 
> You can't continue to trust the information of the past Age, that age is going to fade more as this continues forwards, attach yourself to what world news is telling you and you then welcome yourself to being caught off guard when the bloodshed begins.


Hmm,

So, hospitals in Northern Italy are not overwhelmed with more sick people than they can handle? How about posting a link to any source you care to use that confirms this.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> So what about the flu? Are we all fooled and it’s just another normal flu? You keep saying we should equally be worried about all the other stuff going on and this is not anymore concerning. Could you elaborate. Also curious if you devote your time to any opioid crisis, homeless, etc., cause?


speaking of which, where are the homeless going to go to the bathroom if they're all closed? this would be a good incentive for people to clean them instead of closing them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

A Medical Worker Describes Terrifying Lung Failure From COVID-19 — Even in His Young Patients


“It first struck me how different it was when I saw my first coronavirus patient go bad. I was like, Holy shit, this is not the flu. Watching this relatively young guy, gasping for air, pink frothy secretions coming out of his tube.”




www.propublica.org


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Mar 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The governor of California estimates that half the people in the state of 40 million will be infected with in 8 weeks, that's 20 million people. Jesus Christ, by june it will be like Hell there, God help them, God help us all. 2 million people needing hospitalisation and a million needing respirators over the span of three months.
> 
> Some fucking flu! Donald what have you done, or I should say, not done, your job and your scared duty.


Fuck me i got asthma


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

39-year-old found dead in her kitchen — her coronavirus test from four days earlier still had not come back


On Friday, Natasha Ott was found dead in her kitchen -- her coronavirus test from Monday had still not come back.Her story was recounted by NOLA.com."On March 10, Natasha Ott, 39, felt the beginnings of a cold coming on. She had a slight fever," NOLA reported."Crescent Care, her employer, had...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 21, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's no specific person.


I dig it

Kohanamoku in waikiki


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

I'll be signing a DNR if I think I've got it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> i was listening to the radio today and they interviewed a local grocery store manager. He said they usually get 3 trucks a week of re-stock but this week they got 1 and it was 1/2 load. They told him to expect 1 truck next week too...


I'm an Amazon Prime member which usually means that I get my stuff in 2 days. and today it turns out that no longer is the case
Expect 5 days or longer for your order to arrive they stated on their site
Now that is frightening


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I'll be signing a DNR if I think I've got it.


you prob won't have too....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Fuck me i got asthma


Shelter in place and see some videos on vitamin D, do some homework on it and get as much sun as you can, it's the best source, adequate Vitamin D levels are crucial to fighting this bug, check the science have a look at this and check other sources too 



 Stay in isolation for as long as you can and get groceries first thing early in the morning and treat everything like its radioactive, California is crawling with virus. Isolation is your only hope, you can't risk work.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> What's the problem? Falsified information is what I've been saying this entire thread, why would I suddenly agree with all the numbers we are being told? False.
> 
> What do the numbers matter if it's all a big lie, what I'm telling you FogDog is that War is about to start, Civil and World War , this is the beginning of a new age that's foreign to everyone alive, but you need to realize what's begun has something worse than a virus behind it, Civil War in America will spill over into world war.
> 
> You can't continue to trust the information of the past Age, that age is going to fade more as this continues forwards, attach yourself to what world news is telling you and you then welcome yourself to being caught off guard when the bloodshed begins.


SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FUCKING BAN THIS IMBECILLE!!!!!!!
DO YOUR JOB MODS because he's a fucking detriment to civilized conversation in a time of urgent crisis & I'm personally sick of listening too his blather.
Ok, I got that off my chest, but really, this fucking guy is getting REALY annoying


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> you prob won't have too....


You may be right but I'm not taking a chance of surviving a severe case and living with the permanent damage this does to your body. I survived meningitis around 6 or 7 years ago and have had bad health problems ever since. I think it's from all the drugs they pumped into me for 17 days in the hospital to save my life, I was very healthy before I got it. My quality of life is not the best now,can't imagine adding some new health problems.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> What I'm saying is that they are sensationalizing the numbers to a conflated level that society will accept through numbers, numerology has an impact on society especially when it is combined with fear.
> 
> Just because someone opens a Lemonade stand doesn't mean that product that you shall receive is made with 'real' sugar & lemons.
> 
> The question is why have thousands of *people worldwide decided to cooperate in a grand Viral deception to the masses?*


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 21, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Hmm,
> 
> So, hospitals in Northern Italy are not overwhelmed with more sick people than they can handle? How about posting a link to any source you care to use that confirms this.


*Locations with Confirmed COVID-19 Cases, by WHO Region*
*Africa*

Algeria
Benin
Burkina Faso
Cabo Verde
Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Congo
Equatorial Guinea
Eswatini
Democratic Republic of Congo
Ethiopia
Gabon
Gambia
Ghana
Guinea
Ivory Coast (Côte d’Ivoire)
Kenya
Liberia
Mauritania
Namibia
Niger
Nigeria
Rwanda
Senegal
Seychelles
Somalia
South Africa
Sudan
Tanzania
Togo
Zambia
Zimbabwe
*Americas*

Antigua and Barbuda
Argentina
Barbados
Bolivia
Brazil
Canada
Chile
Colombia
Costa Rica
Cuba
Dominican Republic
Ecuador
El Salvador
French Guiana
Guadalupe
Guatemala
Guyana
Haiti
Honduras
Jamaica
Martinique
Mexico
Nicaragua
Panama
Paraguay
Peru
Saint Lucia
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines
Suriname
Trinidad and Tobago
Uruguay
United States
*Eastern Mediterranean*

Afghanistan
Bahrain
Djibouti
Egypt
Iran
Iraq
Jordan
Kuwait
Lebanon
Morocco
Oman
Pakistan
Qatar
Saudi Arabia
Tunisia
United Arab Emirates
*Europe*

Albania
Andorra
Armenia
Austria
Azerbaijan
Belarus
Belgium
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Bulgaria
Croatia
Cyprus
Czechia
Denmark
Estonia
Finland
France
Georgia
Germany
Gibraltar
Greece
Holy See (Vatican City)
Hungary
Iceland
Ireland
Israel
Italy
Kazakhstan
Kyrgyzstan
Latvia
Liechtenstein
Lithuania
Luxembourg
Malta
Moldova
Monaco
Montenegro
Netherlands
North Macedonia
Norway
Poland
Portugal
Romania
Russia


San Marino
Serbia
Slovakia
Slovenia
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
Turkey
Ukraine
United Kingdom
*South-East Asia*

Bangladesh
Bhutan
India
Indonesia
Maldives
Mongolia
Nepal
North Korea
Sri Lanka
Thailand
*Western Pacific*

Australia
Brunei Darussalam
Cambodia
China
Fiji
Hong Kong
Japan
Macau
Malaysia
New Zealand
Philippines
Republic of Korea
Singapore
Taiwan
Vietnam

But wait Italy.................


Why would Italy be on total lockdown and like stacking the bodies high, when supposedly most of the Earth now has cases in each country?

Why didn't anyone else (as a nation) build a hospital in 2 days?

Do you feel that China couldn't support Nazism just because they are residing in Asia and speak their own languages? Why wouldn't they take aim at our socioeconomic's in this day in age, it had to happen eventually?

Did you not sense the fear based choreography that was broadcasted from every angle towards us, the sudden rush of information was a clear sign that something above the normal was being pressed into our minds, look how many people it's still affecting, people are stuck in the twilight zone around me, but time is as is was before for me because I see what's being constructed, I'm not right about everything always but I decided this is too serious not to speak up, daunting times are ahead but if you know the truth you will be better equiped to tackle what's being hidden between the lies and the changes that are coming.

I waited 2 days to even begin my first reply to this thread back on Thursday, I wanted to absorb as much as I could before speaking, but I'm not attached to an information source, I'm just going off what I'm sensing/reading/seeing/meditating on, I'm not watching endless amounts of news and propaganda, I'm going off my own logic, my answer is logic and insight defeats any questions/problems if enough information is gathered.

Nothing superhuman about what I'm visualising and comprehending about this situation, I simply see through things, then build my understanding around clues that are surrounding this form of hysteria.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

LOL


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> What's the problem? Falsified information is what I've been saying this entire thread, why would I suddenly agree with all the numbers we are being told? False.
> 
> What do the numbers matter if it's all a big lie, what I'm telling you FogDog is that War is about to start, Civil and World War , this is the beginning of a new age that's foreign to everyone alive, but you need to realize what's begun has something worse than a virus behind it, Civil War in America will spill over into world war.
> 
> You can't continue to trust the information of the past Age, that age is going to fade more as this continues forwards, attach yourself to what world news is telling you and you then welcome yourself to being caught off guard when the bloodshed begins.


Flat earth prophet.
*
I simply see through things, then build my understanding around clues that are surrounding this form of hysteria.
*


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> *Locations with Confirmed COVID-19 Cases, by WHO Region*
> *Africa*
> 
> Algeria
> ...


prove it.....go lick a toilet seat......


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Why would Italy be on total lockdown and like stacking the bodies high, when supposedly most of the Earth now has cases each country?


Uhm, italy certainly isn't the only one.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> speaking of which, where are the homeless going to go to the bathroom if they're all closed? this would be a good incentive for people to clean them instead of closing them.


where are all those homeless panhandlers gonna get their food if everyone is on lockdown?....


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FUCKING BAN THIS IMBECILLE!!!!!!!
> DO YOUR JOB MODS because he's a fucking detriment to civilized conversation in a time of urgent crisis & I'm personally sick of listening too his blather.
> Ok, I got that off my chest, but really, this fucking guy in getting REALY annoying


I'm sorry I overlooked your post, I didn't realize you'd feel the need to lash out at me this way, what's your problem anyhow, why so much anger?

I said World War is coming to warn others, why should I be banned, I'm being peaceful with others here who have been vile towards me, I didn't expect you to respond this way, but your true colors must be bleeding through, you need to go wash up, you've made a mess of yourself.


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> What's the problem? Falsified information is what I've been saying this entire thread, why would I suddenly agree with all the numbers we are being told? False.
> 
> What do the numbers matter if it's all a big lie, what I'm telling you FogDog is that War is about to start, Civil and World War , this is the beginning of a new age that's foreign to everyone alive, but you need to realize what's begun has something worse than a virus behind it, Civil War in America will spill over into world war.
> 
> You can't continue to trust the information of the past Age, that age is going to fade more as this continues forwards, attach yourself to what world news is telling you and you then welcome yourself to being caught off guard when the bloodshed begins.


Wow ! You fit right in with the rest of regulars in the politics section lol! Hyperbolic to the tenth power ! When the whole country looks like the after math of Katrina , but with corpses instead of rubble then you can ring that bell & wave that sing “ the end is nigh” lol!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> *Locations with Confirmed COVID-19 Cases, by WHO Region*
> *Africa*
> 
> Algeria
> ...


I don't get the gist of your questions. 
_Why would Italy be on total lockdown and like stacking the bodies high, when supposedly most of the Earth now has cases each country?_

Both are true. Italy is experiencing a high toll on its health care system with some places that are overwhelmed. And Coronavirus is present in all parts of the world. I don't see any contradiction in this. Would you care to explain the contradiction to me?

_Did you not sense the fear based choreography that was broadcasted from every angle towards us, the sudden rush of information was a clear sign that something above the normal was being pressed into our minds, look how many people it's still affecting, _

Nope, I don't sense a fear based choreography. I stick to facts and am facing them with a clear mind. I am concerned though. A month ago, Oregon had its first case and today there are more than a hundred confirmed cases. With the lack of testing, we can safely assume that there are people in the community that have it and neither they or the people around them don't know. In both China, South Korea and Italy, they detected a similar occurrence just before the number of cases grew exponentially with the number of new cases doubling in a few days. Its my belief that people can and should learn from other people's bad experiences. Otherwise, their suffering goes to naught. 

The reason I'm concerned is because our country's rate of new cases is tracking Italy's experience with a two or three week lag. What makes you think our experience is going to be any different from theirs?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

Nothing supernatural and certainly no comprehension, come fucking on.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

Logic is on another site, certainly not present in above posts


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> civilized conversation ? lol , nothing is civilized in the politics forum & you are crying about a brainwashed bible thumper? That’s funny AF! At least he’s CIVIL about his BULLSHIT ! Fricking NARK crying to the mods = pathetic!!! So much for stoner code lol!


The guy has been rambling on basically denying there's a really big problem going on here, I'm stuck in my home with my wife & son & I have no more Jameson & only 3 cans of beer left, so, I'm not in a good mood.
Sorry for the screaming


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

Trolls and the mentally ill, it's getting harder to tell them apart.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> What I'm saying is that they are sensationalizing the numbers to a conflated level that society will accept through numbers, numerology has an impact on society especially when it is combined with fear.
> 
> Just because someone opens a Lemonade stand doesn't mean that product that you shall receive is made with 'real' sugar & lemons.
> 
> The question is why have thousands of people worldwide decided to cooperate in a grand Viral deception to the masses?


The governments of the world can’t agree on anything but they all got together, every fucking one of them, to construct a hoax to take over the world? Now just think about this for a minute ...... chirp, chirp, chirp. Done? Does it still make sense? If yes you are a paranoid fucking imbecile.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

Things are going to get ugly this week.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 21, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I don't get the gist of your questions.
> _Why would Italy be on total lockdown and like stacking the bodies high, when supposedly most of the Earth now has cases each country?_
> 
> Both are true. Italy is experiencing a high toll on its health care system with some places that are overwhelmed. And Coronavirus is present in all parts of the world. I don't see any contradiction in this. Would you care to explain the contradiction to me?
> ...


They didn't just out nowhere come up with a test out of thin air Fogdog, the tests you are concerned with are skewed, the test number results aren't accurate.

You think we can just magically ask virologist to instantly come with a test out of nowhere, as if there's just an expresslane to tracking some random deadly disease, get real all of you!

Look at how you've just blindly accepted that the tests are pure and like heaven sent from a laboratory out in some foreign country, and yeah they got an award for that too, isn't that special, why don't we put our lives in their hands?

If our country is under attack from an outward enemy isn't it proper to discuss this seriously, I'm trying to figure out why war is about to come about because of a virus, and I get cursed out and discredited by anyone still trapped to the old model, America is changing within the Government and war is headed our way, but people want to yell and create division, I appreciate that you are speaking to me as a human being and taking my words into consideration, thank you friend.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm not sure about this one.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I'll be signing a DNR if I think I've got it.


That's a heavy thing for your wife to deal with if it happens. I totally understand the concern, though. Still, though, I can't fathom what it would be like if I survive my spouse. I'm going to do what I can to not make my wife go through that. I don't know if your situation and it's none of my business but I have no doubt there are others who will have a hole in them where you were if you go. 

But dude, I expect to see your dumb posts here after we come out the other side. You are like a stink bug. Can't squash them. You'll survive.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> why so much anger?


My fucking dog ate my glasses OK, and I'm not in a good mood & I'm basically sick of reading your inane thoughts, is that explanation enough for you?
Did I clear things up?
Good, have a nice life (what's left of it)


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm not sure about this one.


Yea, I got a bad taste in my mouth also, sorta like being downwind from Chernobyl.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> They didn't just out nowhere come up with a test out of thin air Fogdog, the tests you are concerned with are skewed, the test number results aren't accurate.
> 
> You think we can just magically ask virologist to instantly come with a test out of nowhere, as if there's just an expresslane to tracking some random deadly disease, get real all of you!
> 
> ...


Who is attacking this country?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

Aww someone’s feelings are hurt because he said the 1000’s of people dying is a hoax.........give me a fucking break. Yes he’s possibly mentally ill and if that’s the case ........ well opps but seriously WTF. We own what we say and he owns it so fuck him and the crazy horse he road in on. And no the dog didn’t eat my glasses lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Who is attacking this country?


Open your eyes ..... they are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> The guy has been rambling on basically denying there's a really big problem going on here, I'm stuck in my home with my wife & son & I have no more Jameson & only 3 cans of beer left, so, I'm not in a good mood.
> Sorry for the screaming


I got a case of beer delivered last night


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 21, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> I dig it
> View attachment 4510369
> Kohanamoku in waikiki











Silicon Valley Real Estate | Homes in Los Gatos, Saratoga, Willow Glen


Silicon Valley Real Estate agent, Dawn Thomas, specializes in the most desirable homes in Los Gatos, Monte Sereno, Saratoga, Willow Glen, and more.




www.siliconvalleyandbeyond.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> I got a case of beer delivered last night


They were talking about closing the liquor stores here, sales shot up 3x, it will make the toilet paper panic look tame. PS Buy a brewing kit and acquaint yerself with the art of brewing fine beer, and or wine. The Co2 generated by brewing helps with the grow too, if ya can grow pot you can brew beer.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> My fucking dog ate my glasses OK, and I'm not in a good mood & I'm basically sick of reading your inane thoughts, is that explanation enough for you?
> Did I clear things up?
> Good, have a nice life (what's left of it)


I went out for a walk in the dark with just a T-shirt on in the light cold rain for just a moment, I saw your previous post, thank you for allowing for common ground between us, take care wherever you are located as well friend, and please continue enjoying life however you may, let us reach the end of this tunnel together shall we?

Anyone who's seen me around on the forum knows I'm not here to stir sh#t up, I come out when I feel something serious needs to be spoken, I've never gotten this involved into a post this deep since I joined this forum 4 years back, if I am wrong about this I agree to my account being erased and my IP address forever banned, I'm not someone who would cause harm and spead disinformation to anyone ever, I'm seeing something here I've never seen before, I'm fully aware how insane what I'm telling everyone here sounds, I don't need to be told how terrible again and again I am because of it dear friends, I'm having anxiety too I'm trying to be a window to others from what I have realized. Gen Y here btw.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They were talking about closing the liquor stores here, sales shot up 3x, it will make the toilet paper panic look tame. PS Buy a brewing kit and acquaint yerself with the art of brewing fine beer, and or wine. The Co2 generated by brewing helps with the grow too, if ya can grow pot you can brew beer.


Apparently Colorado has more liquor stores per capita than just about anywhere else 

the beer aisle in the grocery store looked nearly untouched the last time I was able to go there, and had been ever since the panic hit here on Thursday the 12th.

my main concern now is food. I honestly believe that it will start being rationed as the pandemic hits its peak in the next month or two


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> I honestly believe that it will start being rationed as the pandemic hits its peak in the next month or two


Only to prevent panic buying, people want to buy more and go less often a sensible plan. Ya figure you folks got the bug?

Anyway the toilet paper panic is solved, I've calculated I've got enough bum wad for 150 days using this handy dandy calculator









How Much Toilet Paper?! - The Toilet Paper Calculator


I will survive with my toilet roll in quarantine! How long will you last?




howmuchtoiletpaper.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Only to prevent panic buying, people want to buy more and go less often a sensible plan. Ya figure you folks got the bug?
> 
> Anyway the toilet paper panic is solved, I've calculated I've got enough bum wad for 150 days using this handy dandy calculator
> 
> ...


2 Years?!.......i must have figured something wrong


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 2 Years?!.......i must have figured something wrong


Go to advanced options and adjust sheets and wipes, quarantine days too to 60 or 120


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

Looks like they are ready to throw Las Vegas to the wolves, a lot of old people live there....
*Las Vegas mayor, Nevada governor spar over casino closures*
Las Vegas Mayor Carolyn Goodman became an outspoken outlier by declaring that her city should be allowed to stay open for business.
“Our economy depends on tourism and being open for dining, entertainment, gaming, sports,” Goodman said in a prepared speech before the Las Vegas City Council."...









Las Vegas mayor, Nevada governor spar over casino closures


LAS VEGAS (AP) - While Nevada's governor joined other U.S. officials invoking extraordinary measures to reduce the spread of the coronavirus, the mayor of Las Vegas is pushing back against a shutdown of the casinos that power the city and the state economy. Governors in California, New York...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Looks like they are ready to throw Las Vegas to the wolves, a lot of old people live there....
> *Las Vegas mayor, Nevada governor spar over casino closures*
> Las Vegas Mayor Carolyn Goodman became an outspoken outlier by declaring that her city should be allowed to stay open for business.
> “Our economy depends on tourism and being open for dining, entertainment, gaming, sports,” Goodman said in a prepared speech before the Las Vegas City Council."...
> ...


They do gamble in Vegas, looks like they want to roll the dice, or bones as they say. All bets are off, gameover. Unfortunately what happens in Vegas doesn't stay in Vegas when it comes to the coronavirus.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Apparently Colorado has more liquor stores per capita than just about anywhere else
> 
> the beer aisle in the grocery store looked nearly untouched the last time I was able to go there, and had been ever since the panic hit here on Thursday the 12th.
> 
> my main concern now is food. I honestly believe that it will start being rationed as the pandemic hits its peak in the next month or two


I'm doing a spreadsheet tomorrow & calculate how many chickens & lb.'s of beans & rice & frozen veggies I need for 3 months
I have enough food now in my new freezer for 3/4 weeks, but I'm going to max it.
I used to develop 3 day menus in the past but that no longer will be adequate it seems.
Now I have to plan on a monthly menu which is going to be a challenge for sure.
Oh well


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Looks like they are ready to throw Las Vegas to the wolves, a lot of old people live there....
> *Las Vegas mayor, Nevada governor spar over casino closures*
> Las Vegas Mayor Carolyn Goodman became an outspoken outlier by declaring that her city should be allowed to stay open for business.
> “Our economy depends on tourism and being open for dining, entertainment, gaming, sports,” Goodman said in a prepared speech before the Las Vegas City Council."...
> ...


Stay away from sin city JJ, surely the Lord thy God will smite it in his righteous wrath during these times of tribulation, surely sodom will be struck down! Looks like the mayor will be the agent of it too.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I went out for a walk in the dark with just a T-shirt on in the light cold rain for just a moment, I saw your previous post, thank you for allowing for common ground between us, take care wherever you are located as well friend, and please continue enjoying life however you may, let us reach the end of this tunnel together shall we?
> 
> Anyone who's seen me around on the forum knows I'm not here to stir sh#t up, I come out when I feel something serious needs to be spoken, I've never gotten this involved into a post this deep since I joined this forum 4 years back, if I am wrong about this I agree to my account being erased and my IP address forever banned, I'm not someone who would cause harm and spead disinformation to anyone ever, I'm seeing something here I've never seen before, I'm fully aware how insane what I'm telling everyone here sounds, I don't need to be told how terrible again and again I am because of it dear friends, I'm having anxiety too I'm trying to be a window to others from what I have realized. Gen Y here btw.


Sorry, but I have to ask,

This isn't some deep state zionists puppet masters are taking over the world kind of thing is it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm doing a spreadsheet tomorrow & calculate how many chickens & lb.'s of beans & rice & frozen veggies I need for 3 months
> I have enough food now in my new freezer for 3/4 weeks, but I'm going to max it.
> I used to develop 3 day menus in the past but that no longer will be adequate it seems.
> Now I have to plan on a monthly menu which is going to be a challenge for sure.
> Oh well


We tried to order food last night since we can’t go out anymore 

no deliveries until Friday

I’ve just decided to eat less. The worst isn’t even close yet. We’ve got months of this in our future


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm doing a spreadsheet tomorrow & calculate how many chickens & lb.'s of beans & rice & frozen veggies I need for 3 months
> I have enough food now in my new freezer for 3/4 weeks, but I'm going to max it.
> I used to develop 3 day menus in the past but that no longer will be adequate it seems.
> Now I have to plan on a monthly menu which is going to be a challenge for sure.
> Oh well


I bet you could grow great tomatoes under lights.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> We tried to order food last night since we can’t go out anymore
> 
> no deliveries until Friday
> 
> I’ve just decided to eat less. The worst isn’t even close yet. We’ve got months of this in our future


Buck if you have this and don't become too ill you'll be immune in a month or so and there should be a test to certify it. If your certified immune you'll be able to get employment, you be in demand or able to work as normal, provided you can find any. I don't think it will be that bad, put in a victory garden in the backyard if you can and are concerned.

If half of CA get the bug within 2 months it will be a disaster, but it will also mean a large majority of the population will be immune by fall, a half million or more Californians might be dead from the virus though. It doesn't include the cancer patients, heart attack and stroke victims and accident victims, who will die because the medical system is overwhelmed.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Buck if you have this and don't become too ill you'll be immune in a month or so and there should be a test to certify it. If your certified immune you'll be able to get employment, you be in demand or able to work as normal, provided you can find any. I don't think it will be that bad, put in a victory garden in the backyard if you can and are concerned.
> 
> If half of CA get the bug within 2 months it will be a disaster, but it will also mean a large majority of the population will be immune by fall, a half million or more Californians might be dead from the virus though. It doesn't include the cancer patients, heart attack and stroke victims and accident victims, who will die because the medical system is overwhelmed.


This is just the first pass thru, it will take 18 months to work it's self out


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> The guy has been rambling on basically denying there's a really big problem going on here, I'm stuck in my home with my wife & son & I have no more Jameson & only 3 cans of beer left, so, I'm not in a good mood.
> Sorry for the screaming


Because I’m not a hysterical fear monger , I don’t believe there is a problem? I’ve lived through many hurricanes in FL & seen someone get stabbed over a bag of ice ! I know what desperate people are capable of , that’s more scary then the cause imo ! At least you have power to keep your 3 beers cold ya fricking drunk !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> This is just the first pass thru, it will take 18 months to work it's self out


They will have a vaccine rolled out by then, perhaps sooner for the vulnerable and elderly, to save lives, everybody else waits until the trials are done. We will see, this is a novel situation and a novel virus, things might change quickly, other countries could just act and vaccinate certain populations too


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Buck if you have this and don't become too ill you'll be immune in a month or so and there should be a test to certify it. If your certified immune you'll be able to get employment, you be in demand or able to work as normal, provided you can find any. I don't think it will be that bad, put in a victory garden in the backyard if you can and are concerned.
> 
> If half of CA get the bug within 2 months it will be a disaster, but it will also mean a large majority of the population will be immune by fall, a half million or more Californians might be dead from the virus though. It doesn't include the cancer patients, heart attack and stroke victims and accident victims, who will die because the medical system is overwhelmed.


Lol @ testing


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Lol @ testing


A Massachusetts woman who has already been fighting cancer is now facing down the coronavirus — and a $35,000 bill for a virus test. 








Mass. woman fighting cancer now facing $35K coronavirus testing bill


A Massachusetts woman who has already been fighting cancer is now facing down the coronavirus — and a $35,000 bill for a virus test.Danni Askini...




whdh.com


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm doing a spreadsheet tomorrow & calculate how many chickens & lb.'s of beans & rice & frozen veggies I need for 3 months
> I have enough food now in my new freezer for 3/4 weeks, but I'm going to max it.
> I used to develop 3 day menus in the past but that no longer will be adequate it seems.
> Now I have to plan on a monthly menu which is going to be a challenge for sure.
> Oh well


Trade you’re 3 beers for a bologna sandwich or two lol ! I got 2 fresh sides of organic black angus cut & vacuum sealed from the Amish meat market in deep freezers . It costs way more to run that then my 1000w QB’s & COBS put priorities are a bitch lol!


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Carrying Donald's water after this fiasco is not the way to a peaceful life, at least around here. If you think Trump is fit for office you are delusional, he's worse than useless in this crises, he dangerous. A stunning failure of leadership that has directly threatened your own life and that of many North Americans. Firing the pandemic response team in 2018, failure to prepare when clear evidence indicated this months ago, incompetence and dangerous lies over testing, masks and PPE, failures to initiate and oversee preparations by mustering national resources. He even contributed to the spread by incompetently evacuating people back to the states.
> 
> If you're carrying Donald's water at this point or even for the last 3 years, you are the one who is deranged. WTF are you trying to convince about you're alternate bullshit reality. Face it, the only reason you support Trump is because you're a bigot and your fear and hate have so warped your mind and blinded your senses, that you still support this evil fool in the face of a mountain of evidence that he is dangerous and unfit.
> 
> ...


He's carrying Donald's ball sack on his chin and Donald's orange penis down his throat


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 22, 2020)

Those are Italian military trucks carrying away the dead to churches and cremation facilities, some outside of Bergamo because Bergamo’s own facilities are at capacity.


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> We tried to order food last night since we can’t go out anymore
> 
> no deliveries until Friday
> 
> I’ve just decided to eat less. The worst isn’t even close yet. We’ve got months of this in our future


You have to eat less because you can’t get food delivered? You didn’t decide shit ! you can’t eat what you don’t have lol! Hopefully someone will give you a fish or a lesson lol.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 22, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> You have to eat less because you can’t get food delivered? You didn’t decide shit ! you can’t eat what you don’t have lol! Hopefully someone will give you a fish or a lesson lol.


You won't be able to eat when someone knocks your teeth out of your mouth


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 22, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> What's the problem? Falsified information is what I've been saying this entire thread, why would I suddenly agree with all the numbers we are being told? False.
> 
> What do the numbers matter if it's all a big lie, what I'm telling you FogDog is that War is about to start, Civil and World War , this is the beginning of a new age that's foreign to everyone alive, but you need to realize what's begun has something worse than a virus behind it, Civil War in America will spill over into world war.
> 
> You can't continue to trust the information of the past Age, that age is going to fade more as this continues forwards, attach yourself to what world news is telling you and you then welcome yourself to being caught off guard when the bloodshed begins.


Still not answering his or any other questions.



mustbetribbin said:


> *Locations with Confirmed COVID-19 Cases, by WHO Region*
> *Africa*
> 
> Algeria
> ...


Oh look it's another copy paste job and looks like there is gap where 3 countries have been taken out. Edit information much?
I don't follow the news so what about myself? I'm getting my information from backed up bodies who get peer reviewed ALL THE FUCKING TIME!



mustbetribbin said:


> I'm sorry I overlooked your post, I didn't realize you'd feel the need to lash out at me this way, what's your problem anyhow, why so much anger?
> 
> I said World War is coming to warn others, why should I be banned, I'm being peaceful with others here who have been vile towards me, I didn't expect you to respond this way, but your true colors must be bleeding through, you need to go wash up, you've made a mess of yourself.


He started this thread in the first place and has had to see you spouting all this unintelligible nonsense, I think he has been trying to hold his tongue personally and the stupidity has gotten too much for him to bear. This is like sport for me, not getting angry at any of your replies, just laughing my ass off that there are people like you out there.



mustbetribbin said:


> They didn't just out nowhere come up with a test out of thin air Fogdog, the tests you are concerned with are skewed, the test number results aren't accurate.
> 
> You think we can just magically ask virologist to instantly come with a test out of nowhere, as if there's just an expresslane to tracking some random deadly disease, get real all of you!
> 
> ...


But you said in a previous post that the world has known about this since November. That's almost 6 months ago, so not a short time to get tests made. Think you are forgetting some of these so called facts you have been giving us(without credible links, just copy paste jobs).



mustbetribbin said:


> I went out for a walk in the dark with just a T-shirt on in the light cold rain for just a moment, I saw your previous post, thank you for allowing for common ground between us, take care wherever you are located as well friend, and please continue enjoying life however you may, let us reach the end of this tunnel together shall we?
> 
> Anyone who's seen me around on the forum knows I'm not here to stir sh#t up, I come out when I feel something serious needs to be spoken, I've never gotten this involved into a post this deep since I joined this forum 4 years back, if I am wrong about this I agree to my account being erased and my IP address forever banned, I'm not someone who would cause harm and spead disinformation to anyone ever, I'm seeing something here I've never seen before, I'm fully aware how insane what I'm telling everyone here sounds, I don't need to be told how terrible again and again I am because of it dear friends, I'm having anxiety too I'm trying to be a window to others from what I have realized. Gen Y here btw.


Seems to me like you are stirring shit up right now and spreading disinformation. You have still yet to cite a credible source for you so called information or even a link to this information. Again only copy paste jobs.

I kept it short and sweet for you this time dear.
Others are giving links to their information, where you are just telling us it's false information without giving any proof yourself.
Can you not see how hard it is for anybody to take you seriously when you are not giving credible information that can be backed up?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> vote republicans out....


Vote out both the Republicans and Democrats.

Tommy Chong 2020!


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 22, 2020)

This is from a study released on 16th of march. Wash your hands and keep your elderly safe!


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I just finished my last bottle of Jameson (God willing  ) & this fucking shit song came into my head again (I'm pretty high), & I just want to share my misery with the World on RIU (That's what I habitually do, just in case you haven't noticed)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sure but I knew this one Irish girl once....


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I went out for a walk in the dark with just a T-shirt on in the light cold rain for just a moment, I saw your previous post, thank you for allowing for common ground between us, take care wherever you are located as well friend, and please continue enjoying life however you may, let us reach the end of this tunnel together shall we?
> 
> Anyone who's seen me around on the forum knows I'm not here to stir sh#t up, I come out when I feel something serious needs to be spoken, I've never gotten this involved into a post this deep since I joined this forum 4 years back, if I am wrong about this I agree to my account being erased and my IP address forever banned, I'm not someone who would cause harm and spead disinformation to anyone ever, I'm seeing something here I've never seen before, I'm fully aware how insane what I'm telling everyone here sounds, I don't need to be told how terrible again and again I am because of it dear friends, I'm having anxiety too I'm trying to be a window to others from what I have realized. Gen Y here btw.


If you are legit who you say, what else are you reading/watching to get this information that you are believing? Who is influencing what it is that you believe to the point that you are posting here that this is a hoax?

Are you getting stuff on your FB feed or other sites? If so post it, let us see if it stands up to scrutiny.



mustbetribbin said:


> I've never gotten this involved into a post this deep since I joined this forum 4 years back,


Hmmm what was going on 4 years ago...


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Things are going to get ugly this week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510408


Things already got worse with me. I backed a fucker up against a wall yesterday because I overheard him saying he just got back from Florida in the local grocery store. He left with his cart full in the isle. My stress level is at the max .


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Vote out both the Republicans and Democrats.
> 
> Tommy Chong 2020!
> View attachment 4510535


GTFO, dumb pig.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Looks like they are ready to throw Las Vegas to the wolves, a lot of old people live there....
> *Las Vegas mayor, Nevada governor spar over casino closures*
> Las Vegas Mayor Carolyn Goodman became an outspoken outlier by declaring that her city should be allowed to stay open for business.
> “Our economy depends on tourism and being open for dining, entertainment, gaming, sports,” Goodman said in a prepared speech before the Las Vegas City Council."...
> ...


The mafia has bills.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 22, 2020)

Study for how long the virus lives on different surfaces.




https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc2004973


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You my friend are a moron. Your level of stupidity is astounding.


No, stupid is posting a pic of an old service pistol.

Maybe the gun isnt yours, maybe it's your daddy's, I don't know. It doesn't really matter. It's not going to change anybody's mind about you, narc.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> No, stupid is posting a pic of an old service pistol.
> 
> Maybe the gun isnt yours, maybe it's your daddy's, I don't know. It doesn't really matter. It's not going to change anybody's mind about you, narc.


Believe whatever you want jackass. You're obviously not the brightest bulb of the bunch, lol.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Believe whatever you want jackass. You're obviously not the brightest bulb of the bunch, lol.


Leave me alone, narc


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Leave me alone, narc


WTF are you talking about dumbass? You called me a pig after my post about Tommy Chong for president. You need to get back on the meds bro.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> WTF are you talking about dumbass? You called me a pig after my post about Tommy Chong for president. You need to get back on the meds bro.


What part about GTFO don't you understand, dumb pig?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 22, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Leave me alone, narc


Is it just me or does his avatar look like a drawing of a asshole.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> What part about GTFO don't you understand, dumb pig?


OK, so you think I'm gonna leave because your stupid ass says so, hahahahahaha. Get a fucking life man.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Is it just me or does his avatar look like a drawing of a asshole.


The dumb ass posted a pick of his service pistol in the "guns" thread.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Is it just me of does his avatar look like a drawing of a asshole.


It really kinda does man, lol. I actually thought that too when I first changed it, and so I asked my wife but she didn't see it the same way I did, lol. It's one of the cheesy Jedi Night logos. I just thought it was funny, instead of my old weed pic. I'm no big Star Wars nerd. When I created a name, I just wanted to use something that says I'm a rookie trying to learn the ways to become the master. I tried Young Grasshopper, but that was taken, lol.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Is it just me or does his avatar look like a drawing of a asshole.


Not hairy enough.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> The dumb ass posted a pick of his service pistol in the "guns" thread.


I really don't know why you keep saying I posted pics of some old cops service pistol. Your ignorance blows my mind man.

And I've been watching this thread and you sound like you might be one of them, so maybe check it out, lol.




__





Nothing dumber than a flat earther


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/24/a-flat-earthers-plan-to-launch-himself-in-a-homemade-rocket-just-hit-a-speed-bump/?utm_term=.9a74be21af7d Pathetic waste of flesh



www.rollitup.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 22, 2020)

Well the stories of the mass cremations in Wuhan aren't looking so far fetched now.









Italian Army Transports Coffins Out of City Overwhelmed With Coronavirus


Images show vehicles in Bergamo taking dozens of coffins to nearby Italian cities as crematoriums struggle to cope with demand.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> The dumb ass posted a pick of his service pistol in the "guns" thread.


And now I've got the FBI and DEA working with me to bust your illegal grow. We have surveillance drones flying over your house right now, lol.

You make me feel like I'm taking Crazy pills man.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It really kinda does man, lol. I actually thought that too when I first changed it, and so I asked my wife but she didn't see it the same way I did, lol. It's one of the cheesy Jedi Night logos. I just thought it was funny, instead of my old weed pic. I'm no big Star Wars nerd. When I created a name, I just wanted to use something that says I'm a rookie trying to learn the ways to become the master. I tried Young Grasshopper, but that was taken, lol.


It could have been a young cop's.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It could have been a young cop's.


I just don't understand why he's so insistent that it was a cops gun. Just because it's a 9mm? I have no idea what's going on in that fools mind, lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 22, 2020)

It's not going away anytime soon.









China scrambles to curb rise in imported coronavirus cases, Wuhan eases lockdown


China reported 46 new coronavirus cases on Sunday, while the city of Wuhan, the pandemic's ground zero, announced it would be loosening a two-month lockdown by gradually resuming public transportation and allowing healthy people to resume work.




www.reuters.com


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I just don't understand why he's so insistent that it was a cops gun. Just because it's a 9mm? I have no idea what's going on in that fools mind, lol.


I have no idea if your a cop or not, and if you are stay safe. It doesn't really matter even if you are to me, I have no problems with people doing their jobs.

What does matter is when you say stupid shit like this:



PadawanWarrior said:


> Vote out both the Republicans and Democrats.


If you are an American you should really take time to understand that one party has been trying to do the work to advance our society, while the other has not. 

And if you really want to make shit better, if you vote Democratic, vote Democrats. If your a Republicans, vote in better candidates and don't let it maintain it's racist policies. We need to all start working together to make our society as great as it can be.


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> And now I've got the FBI and DEA working with me to bust your illegal grow. We have surveillance drones flying over your house right now, lol.
> 
> You make me feel like I'm taking Crazy pills man.


It's called rollitup, not growitup, dumb pig.

If anyone doubts this guy is a narc feel free to hit me up in pm.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 22, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It could have been a young cop's.


To be fair, his daddy could be a cop, and he just posted a pic of his old service pistol.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I just don't understand why he's so insistent that it was a cops gun. Just because it's a 9mm? I have no idea what's going on in that fools mind, lol.


Ignore button works wonders for the enjoyment of the site


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I have no idea if your a cop or not, and if you are stay safe. It doesn't really matter even if you are to me, I have no problems with people doing their jobs.
> 
> What does matter is when you say stupid shit like this:
> 
> ...


You guys in the Politics section are nuts. That post was a joke, I was commenting on another post about voting only one party out. I thought it was funny saying Tommy Chong should be president. I can't believe how sensitive some of you guys are anymore. Crazy times.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Ignore button works wonders for the enjoyment of the site


So use it. I do for some fools. But I only have a few on it so far.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So use it.


I do it works great thanks for that advice.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

About 6 people on here and you’re set. You’ll know who they are. Then the hate just goes away.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> About 6 people on here and you’re set. You’ll know who they are. Then the hate just goes away.


Good advice man. He's just joined an elite group, lol. Call me a pig all you want, I won't even know, lol. Sorry if I came off wrong to you. I first thought you were talking shit. My bad.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So use it. I do for some fools. But I only have a few on it so far.


You don’t even see their posts. It just magically disappears. My favorite feature on the site. I’m sure most people here have the same 6. They follow each other around like “yes men” or “sheep”.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You don’t even see their posts. It just magically disappears. My favorite feature on the site. I’m sure most people here have the same 6. They follow each other around like “yes men” or “sheep”.


Oh ya, I know who you're talking about, and they're the ones that were already on mine, lol. It is a beautiful tool, and I recommend it to others often.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You guys in the Politics section are nuts. That post was a joke, I was commenting on another post about voting only one party out. I thought it was funny saying Tommy Chong should be president. I can't believe how sensitive some of you guys are anymore. Crazy times.


Just because you seem to be pretty clueless about what is going on is why I am guessing you would think that. 

It is crazy times when the President of the United States of America is literally attacking 51+% of the country on a daily basis for the last 4 years. It is crazy when you can't look to the leader of our country to not send out racist propaganda used to radicalize stupid people into buying the even more racist shit on websites like stormfront. 

But yeah it's us that is the problem right?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Just because you seem to be pretty clueless about what is going on is why I am guessing you would think that.
> 
> It is crazy times when the President of the United States of America is literally attacking 51+% of the country on a daily basis for the last 4 years. It is crazy when you can't look to the leader of our country to not send out racist propaganda used to radicalize stupid people into buying the even more racist shit on websites like stormfront.
> 
> But yeah it's us that is the problem right?


Welcome to the ignore list jackass, lol.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Welcome to the ignore list jackass, lol.


Thank you, I take it as a badge of honor to get ignored by you trolls. It doesn't stop me from responding to the stupidity that you spread, and I don't have to worry about you using my post to continuously bump shitty threads when I do. Win-Win.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


>


You are another fake troll I can't wait to join your buddies who constantly attack this site and ignore me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

Soldier on ladies! Your bra's might not support your tits, but we men support your efforts. Sacrifices have to be made, so guys start converting your jockstraps... 

Posted for entertainment purposes. *WARNING, If you are going to make DIY masks, go to the many approved sites and videos for instructions.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to Make an N95 Mask out of a BRA DIY Do it Yourself Respirator Mask In My Opinion*


----------



## topcat (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey, Lou Dobbs is self quarantining, so there's hope that this hoax will cull the cult! Natural selection.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Welcome to the ignore list jackass, lol.


Do me too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm thinking that RIU might go down before this is over, perhaps certain key people will become ill and even die. Where does the chief admin live and the owner? Where is the server farm hosting the site? The admins are volunteers and probably work from home using a server control console program. Many key people are in California and other hard hit areas. Members could do crowd funding online if required to meet emergencies etc.

Got an opinion on this @potroast ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Welcome to the ignore list jackass, lol.


If you ran out of tampons I can have my wife loan you some


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

topcat said:


> Hey, Lou Dobbs is self quarantining, so there's hope that this hoax will cull the cult! Natural selection.


If Lou gets this virus his odds are not good at all, I wonder if he's thinking about Donald's role in maybe killing him? His own role in supporting Trump and why? Elderly GOP senators are wondering that too right now...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

Just got a call from my 1st Selectman announcing the 1st confirmed case of COVID-19 in my town.
I knew it was just a matter of time.
I'm starting to think weird shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

Wrong "man" for the job








Trump's Coronavirus Response Will Be His Toxic Legacy


There is no moment Trump can ever rise to, he only sinks to his most base nature




www.rollingstone.com





7 more months & then we can dump that cocksucker


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 22, 2020)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Is it just me or does his avatar look like a drawing of a asshole.


It's Trump's mouth when he's all puckered up.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> You can't fix stupid.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510838


It will kill the virus, but you have to be tending in a tub of water for it too be effective.
He should try it the right way


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm thinking that RIU might go down before this is over, perhaps certain key people will become ill and even die. Where does the chief admin live and the owner? Where is the server farm hosting the site? The admins are volunteers and probably work from home using a server control console program. Many key people are in California and other hard hit areas. Members could do crowd funding online if required to meet emergencies etc.
> 
> Got an opinion on this @potroast ?


c'mon dude..don't say that.

like most companies they have an emergency plan and i don't believe we need to be privy to.

we don't need any more drama or panic- please.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> You can't fix stupid.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510838


Jesus Fvcking Christ..people don't do this..hey! why not a hot poker and you can clear your sinuses at the same time


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Wrong "man" for the job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imagine that his impeachment isn't his toxic legacy..it was the pandemic he ignored 'will go away..'


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> What's the problem? Falsified information is what I've been saying this entire thread, why would I suddenly agree with all the numbers we are being told? False.
> 
> What do the numbers matter if it's all a big lie, what I'm telling you FogDog is that War is about to start, Civil and World War , this is the beginning of a new age that's foreign to everyone alive, but you need to realize what's begun has something worse than a virus behind it, Civil War in America will spill over into world war.
> 
> You can't continue to trust the information of the past Age, that age is going to fade more as this continues forwards, attach yourself to what world news is telling you and you then welcome yourself to being caught off guard when the bloodshed begins.


When the big wind blows the leaves rustle, the branches bend and the nuts fall out of the tree, how's things down there on the ground?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> c'mon dude..don't say that.
> 
> like most companies they have an emergency plan and i don't believe we need to be privy to.
> 
> we don't need any more drama or panic- please.


Looks like a shoe string operation to me. Maybe potroast can say more on this or they will announce something. The top admin is in California and is older I believe, over half of California will be infected within 8 weeks 56% according to the best model. Look up the mortality rate for those over 70 and men are 2x times more likely to die than women.

*Age of Coronavirus Deaths
COVID-19 Fatality Rate by AGE:*
**Death Rat*e = (number of deaths / number of cases) = *probability of dying if infected by the virus* (%). This probability differs depending on the age group. The percentages shown below do not have to add up to 100%, as they* do NOT represent share of deaths by age* group. Rather, it represents, for a person in a given age group, the *risk of dying* if infected with COVID-19.


AGEDEATH RATE
confirmed casesDEATH RATE
all cases*80+ years old**21.9%**14.8%**70-79 years old**8.0%**60-69 years old**3.6%**50-59 years old**1.3%**40-49 years old**0.4%**30-39 years old**0.2%**20-29 years old**0.2%**10-19 years old**0.2%**0-9 years old**no fatalities*
**Death Rat*e = (number of deaths / number of cases) = *probability of dying if infected by the virus* (%). The percentages do not have to add up to 100%, as they* do NOT represent share of deaths by age* group.

In general, relatively few cases are seen among children.

*Sex ratio
COVID-19 Fatality Rate by SEX:*
**Death Rate* = (number of deaths / number of cases) = *probability of dying if infected by the virus* (%). This probability differs depending on sex. When reading these numbers, it must be taken into account that *smoking *in China is much more prevalent among males. Smoking increases the risks of respiratory complications.


SEXDEATH RATE
confirmed casesDEATH RATE
all cases*Male**4.7%**2.8%**Female**2.8%**1.7%*
**Death Rat*e = (number of deaths / number of cases) = *probability of dying if infected by the virus* (%). The percentages do not have to add up to 100%, as they* do NOT represent share of deaths by sex.*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> imagine that his impeachment isn't his toxic legacy..it was the pandemic he ignored 'will go away..'


What a fucking legacy.
I am coming up with weird analogy's of Trump & his future.
I don't believe in an afterlife, it's a one shot deal in my opinion.
But, if you do have too pay a price for one's actions in present life to achieve peace in the afterlife, Trump is fucked, because he's going too have a LOT of chains too drag around.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

as of 3/22, there are 29,666 cases reported with 376 deaths..math tells us that's 12.67%, so there are many more cases not being identified to keep with a 3% mortality.









Coronavirus in the U.S.: Latest Map and Case Count


A detailed county map shows the extent of the coronavirus outbreak, with tables of the number of cases by county.



www.nytimes.com





if you do the basic math you'll see that an approximate of 118.664, are infected..that means about 88,998, are walking around and don't know they are infected.

They're holding back on testing.

Because Trumpy* Optics


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

Anybody wanna voice an opinion about this ventilator from Canada, they say production can be ramped up quickly with a green light.








MOVES® SLC™


MOVES® SLC™ fuses an oxygen concentrator, O2-conserving ventilator, suction, and patient monitoring into a compact, battery-operated portable patient care unit.




thornhillmedical.com





I read about it in this news story from the CBC
https://www.cbc.ca/news/ventilators-production-covid-1.5505909


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like a shoe string operation to me. Maybe potroast can say more on this or they will announce something. The top admin is in California and is older I believe, over half of California will be infected within 8 weeks 56% according to the best model. Look up the mortality rate for those over 70 and men are 2x times more likely to die than women.
> 
> *Age of Coronavirus Deaths
> COVID-19 Fatality Rate by AGE:*
> ...


why are you so worried about the folks at RIU? are you afraid we'll lose contact?


----------



## topcat (Mar 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When the big wind blows the leaves rustle, the branches bend and the nuts fall out of the tree, how's things down there on the ground?


Looking up! Ba-dum-tsh. Thanks for the setup.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What a fucking legacy.
> I am coming up with weird analogy's of Trump & his future.
> I don't believe in an afterlife, it's a one shot deal in my opinion.
> But, if you do have too pay a price for one's actions in present life to achieve peace in the afterlife, Trump is fucked, because he's going too have a LOT of chains too drag around.


*to..it's all to until it's too much (think of many when applying the use of 'to')


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

Fed will make up to 4 trillion in loans to businesses to rescue the US economy Mnuchin says - MarketWatch


Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin said Sunday the Fed will play a key role in lending funds to businesses damaged by the pullback in activity caused by the coronavirus.




www.marketwatch.com





Here’s the $4 trillion dollar plan as of now. So this one looks like business will end up with most of the money. Can’t wait to see how they distribute that to the shareholders


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just got a call from my 1st Selectman announcing the 1st confirmed case of COVID-19 in my town.
> I knew it was just a matter of time.
> I'm starting to think weird shit.


That was filmed at the Stanley Hotel in Estes Park, Colorado

they have ghost tours there and I want to take one..stay a few days.


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> if you do the basic math you'll see that an approximate of 118.664, are infected..that means about 88,998, are walking around and don't know they are infected.
> 
> They're holding back on testing.


You are way beyond testing. Let's see when the antibody tests are widely available.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Fed will make up to 4 trillion in loans to businesses to rescue the US economy Mnuchin says - MarketWatch
> 
> 
> Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin said Sunday the Fed will play a key role in lending funds to businesses damaged by the pullback in activity caused by the coronavirus.
> ...


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 22, 2020)

If both Biden and Sanders catch this and die what happens next? Does the whole process restart? Does Trump get to stay for another 4 years?

I follow US politics for it's entertainment value but other than the basics don't know a hell of a lot about the big picture.

Honestly curious.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> You are way beyond testing. Let's see when the antibody tests are widely available.


yes, and we can thank President Donald Trump* for the loss of two weeks in which he froze..the cartoon below predicted it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

I love film, because it expresses humanity @ it's best & worst right in front of your face.
And this clip is what I envision for Trump's last day's on Earth, & it gives me a great BIG smile.
Fuck him, may he rot in Hell


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> That was filmed at the Stanley Hotel in Estes Park, Colorado


incorrect. it was based on the Stanley but not filimed there. timberline lodge was the exterior shots, a studio in UK was the interior.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> as of 3/22, there are 29,666 cases reported with 376 deaths..math tells us that's 12.67%, so there are many more cases not being identified to keep with a 3% mortality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer


United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




www.worldometers.info





Look at the line on the first graph under the states table, now look at the dates on the bottom and extrapolate 14 days ahead, these are just known cases. This is the best way to visualize the magnitude of the problem and why so many smart people have been freaking out about what is about to strike America and Canada too, but hopefully not as bad here.

They can't hide the dead and dying


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> ...


I see you are on board now, mortality rate for outcomes is now 12% globally


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> ...


Go look at the Italy graph of daily deaths. Count back from yesterday. Count upto 14 days for symtoms to death and then count five more days for incubation period. Look how many people died on the day yesterday's dead got infected.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2020)

Between that post and this it has hit 13%


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> If both Biden and Sanders catch this and die what happens next? Does the whole process restart? Does Trump get to stay for another 4 years?
> 
> I follow US politics for it's entertainment value but other than the basics don't know a hell of a lot about the big picture.
> 
> Honestly curious.


We will hold elections & start again, just like we've always done.
Ten's of thousands are going to die in the US, that's inevitable.
But, we'll survive
Alway's have & always will
And no, Trump will not be automatiacaaly be our next POTUS.
No one will vote for that


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 22, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> Go look at the Italy graph of daily deaths. Count back from yesterday. Count upto 14 days for symtoms to death and then count five more days for incubation period. Look how many people died on the day yesterday's dead got infected.


I did that late last night and my palms got extremely sweaty instantly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> why are you so worried about the folks at RIU? are you afraid we'll lose contact?


People should be prepared for the possibility, and more. I don't think you've gotten your head around what is about to befall you in terms of human tragedy, economic loss and personal risk to yourself. Ad revenues are gonna dry up for most online businesses and key people can become sick, many members here are over 60 and many have health issues. 

I like a lot of folks around here, it's too bad many don't like you, but that's not my fault. I'm not afraid here in Canada, but I'm afraid you will be, Colorado is a hot spot.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 22, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FUCKING BAN THIS IMBECILLE!!!!!!!
> DO YOUR JOB MODS because he's a fucking detriment to civilized conversation in a time of urgent crisis & I'm personally sick of listening too his blather.
> Ok, I got that off my chest, but really, this fucking guy is getting REALY annoying



I view the job I do here differently than you.


I think I should ban any member who tells me to ban someone.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

*'Terrified' delivery drivers are going to work sick*

“I have been coming in sick because I’m worried that I’ll lose my job or just be punished if I call out,” said Angel Duarte, a package handler at a UPS hub in Tucson, Arizona. “I am 23, and I have no savings, and I have a 4-month-old son.”








'Terrified' delivery drivers are going to work sick


Hour after hour, day after day, the packages keep arriving: food, medicine, clothes, toys...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 22, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> I did that late last night and my palms got extremely sweaty instantly.


For the us it seems that adjusted for population you had that number of deaths on the 19th. If the virus spreads the same speed as in italy and the death rate is the same, you will be up to 6000 deaths per day in 17 days. This is hardly scientific of course, but my point is this shit escalates real quick.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> incorrect. it was based on the Stanley but not filimed there. timberline lodge was the exterior shots, a studio in UK was the interior.


i'm still going for the ghost tour..


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

zeddd said:


> Between that post and this it has hit 13%


Never read your signature before 
Very cool writer.
Hemingway is my favorite American author though, alongside Twain & Conrad, but Fitzgerald is amongst them.
I hope that this will be an age of Literacy, staying at home. turning off the computer & simply reading a good book for a change, seemingly a lost art.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

zeddd said:


> I see you are on board now, mortality rate for outcomes is now 12% globally


I never argued with the global rate zeddd, that's simple math, the Devil is in the details and mortality varies wildly depending on where you are, how old you are and what issues ya got. 

For example, treatment protocols are increasing survival rates. Look at the experience of S Korea and look at the recent mortality rate, after the response was organised and treatments established.

*





South Korea
Coronavirus Cases:*
8,897
*Deaths:*
104
*Recovered:*
2,909

ACTIVE CASES
5,884
Currently Infected Patients
5,825 (*99*%)
in Mild Condition
59 (*1*%)
Serious or Critical
Show Graph

Show Statistics
CLOSED CASES
3,013
Cases which had an outcome:
2,909 (*97*%)
Recovered / Discharged
104 (*3*%)
Deaths
Show Graph

Show Statistics


*Total Coronavirus Cases in South Korea*


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'm still going for the ghost tour..


spend a nite there too. i imagine rates are cheap right now with nobody traveling.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> For the us it seems that adjusted for population you had that number of deaths on the 19th. If the virus spreads the same speed as in italy and the death rate is the same, you will be up to 6000 deaths per day in 17 days. This is hardly scientific of course, but my point is this shit escalates real quick.


that's exactly what that means..math doesn't lie.

Trumpy* was contacted to discuss Covid-19 Back in December and all he cared about was 'when are the flavored pods returning?'

such a greedy mother fvcker..i've set choking in motion but a bad case of prostate with his mushroom dick falling off really appeals to me.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

rollitup said:


> I view the job I do here differently than you.
> 
> 
> I think I should ban any member who tells me to ban someone.


It's your option.
Be my guest


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> spend a nite there too. i imagine rates are cheap right now with nobody traveling.


same day and look at the diverge in numbers- Trumpy* choked and many people are going to lose their lives as a result..some are even Trumpers*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You guys in the Politics section are nuts. That post was a joke, I was commenting on another post about voting only one party out. I thought it was funny saying Tommy Chong should be president. I can't believe how sensitive some of you guys are anymore. Crazy times.


Its ok ... my law enforcement buddies / agents are bustin up laughin right now as we play TP poker .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It's your option.
> Be my guest


Naw, the God potroast is just, he will only zap ya if ya sin


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Soldier on ladies! Your bra's might not support your tits, but we men support your efforts. Sacrifices have to be made, so guys start converting your jockstraps...
> 
> Posted for entertainment purposes. *WARNING, If you are going to make DIY masks, go to the many approved sites and videos for instructions.*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *How to Make an N95 Mask out of a BRA DIY Do it Yourself Respirator Mask In My Opinion*


TITS OUT FOR CORONA !


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Never read your signature before
> Very cool writer.
> Hemingway is my favorite American author though, alongside Twain & Conrad, but Fitzgerald is amongst them.
> I hope that this will be an age of Literacy, staying at home. turning off the computer & simply reading a good book for a change, seemingly a lost art.


Yeah I really like Hemingway’s writing but Fitzgerald does it for me, you are possibly a Bukowski fan?


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> as of 3/22, there are 29,666 cases reported with 376 deaths..math tells us that's 12.67%, so there are many more cases not being identified to keep with a 3% mortality.


Check your math. You are out an order of magnitude there. I think you'll find it's 1.267% if you get out your calculator. 

Scare tactic or honest error?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Check your math. You are out an order of magnitude there. I think you'll find it's 1.267% if you get out your calculator.
> 
> Scare tactic or honest error?


check yours..what percent is 376 of 29,666?









Coronavirus in the U.S.: Latest Map and Case Count


A detailed county map shows the extent of the coronavirus outbreak, with tables of the number of cases by county.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> check yours..what percent is 376 of 29,666?


1.267


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> 1.267


Those are not resolved cases you muppet


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> check yours..what percent is 376 of 29,666?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 1.267442% Go plug the numbers in here if you don't believe me. % calculator


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

zeddd said:


> Yeah I really like Hemingway’s writing but Fitzgerald does it for me, you are possibly a Bukowski fan?


Yup, he and Whitman are also on my poetry list of must reads, and Edgar Allan Poe.
Do you like Asimov, he's on my list, alongside Steinbeck as being one of my favorite American authors
But it's a long list.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> It's 1.267442% Go plug the numbers in here if you don't believe me. % calculator


You’re doing it wrong

you divide the deaths by the total number of resolves cases, not total cases

derp


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Those are not resolved cases you muppet


Resolved or not we are talking about specific data here where an error has been made. DUH


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

no way the mortality rate is 3% if most people don’t show symptoms or have mild symptoms than its gotta be closer to .3%


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Resolved or not we are talking about specific data here where an error has been made. DUH


You’ve made an error, not us

divide deaths by resolved cases and tell me what ya get


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> no way the mortality rate is 3% if most people don’t show symptoms or have mild symptoms than its gotta be closer to .3%


Stop being stupid


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Stop being stupid


Common sense bro


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You’ve made an error, not us
> 
> divide deaths by resolved cases and tell me what ya get


Doesn't matter which way you do it... Garbage in garbage out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Common sense bro


Common sense says to divide total deaths by total resolved cases

no one here is your bro


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You’re doing it wrong
> 
> you divide the deaths by the total number of resolves cases, not total cases
> 
> derp


correct and when you get that percentage because it's much higher you solve for X.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> Doesn't matter which way you do it... Garbage in garbage out.


It very much matters how you do it actually


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Common sense says to divide total deaths by total resolved cases
> 
> no one here is your bro


we did say 'no bro math'..only reality will work here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> correct and when you get that percentage because it's much higher you solve for X.


No, you just divide.

is math this fucking tough for you guys?


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> It very much matters how you do it actually


No it doesn't when the numbers you put in are wrong.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> It very much matters how you do it actually


gotta do it..

+rep


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> No, you just divide.
> 
> is math this fucking tough for you guys?


correct. when you solve for X you will divide..the whole point of the exercise is that there are many infected that haven't been accounted for.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Common sense says to divide total deaths by total resolved cases
> 
> no one here is your bro


Wow your a genius


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> No it doesn't when the numbers you put in are wrong.











Coronavirus in the U.S.: Latest Map and Case Count


A detailed county map shows the extent of the coronavirus outbreak, with tables of the number of cases by county.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Wow your a genius


no wonder you claim your strains have 232% THC. jenius.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

Just got the urge too stick this in.
Like I've said earlier, I'm getting weird ( is that an early sign of infection)


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 22, 2020)

*Forget about calculating a death rate. It is not possible yet. *

ONLY A FRACTION OF ACTUAL CASES GET COUNTED IN THE STATS! MOST PEOPLE DO NOT HAVE SERIOUS SYMPTOMS AND WILL NOT SHOW UP IN THE CASE STATS. REAL NUMBER OF CASES IS MOST LIKELY 10-20 TIMES LARGER THAN THE STATS SHOW AND YOUR CALCULATIONS ARE COMPLETELY SKEWED. THEY HAVE ZERO RELEVANCE.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 22, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yup, he and Whitman are also on my poetry list of must reads, and Edgar Allan Poe.
> Do you like Asimov, he's on my list, alongside Steinbeck as being one of my favorite American authors
> But it's a long list.


Asimov has always been one of my faves. Not just his sci-fi but his non-fiction too. Stephen king is also a fave so much I actually paid retail for his last couple of books and both were worth every penny. Dr. Sleep, (sequel to The Shining), and The Institute.

Time for a purge of books in our house again. Reduce it to a 1000 or so. Wife reads a novel a week at least too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> No it doesn't when the numbers you put in are wrong.


That’s a stupid assumption to make when it’s pretty clear when someone dies or doesnt


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> no wonder you claim your strains have 232% THC. jenius.


Absolutely


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Wow your a genius


No it just seems that way to you because you’re dumb


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> *Forget about calculating a death rate. It is not possible yet. *
> 
> ONLY A FRACTION OF ACTUAL CASES GET COUNTED IN THE STATS! MOST PEOPLE DO NOT HAVE SERIOUS SYMPTOMS AND WILL NOT SHOW UP IN THE CASE STATS. REAL NUMBER OF CASES IS MOST LIKELY 10-20 TIMES LARGER THAN THE STATS SHOW AND YOUR CALCULATIONS ARE COMPLETELY SKEWED. THEY HAVE ZERO RELEVANCE.


Finally some common sense. Thank you sir


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> *Forget about calculating a death rate. It is not possible yet. *
> 
> ONLY A FRACTION OF ACTUAL CASES GET COUNTED IN THE STATS! MOST PEOPLE DO NOT HAVE SERIOUS SYMPTOMS AND WILL NOT SHOW UP IN THE CASE STATS. REAL NUMBER OF CASES IS MOST LIKELY 10-20 TIMES LARGER THAN THE STATS SHOW AND YOUR CALCULATIONS ARE COMPLETELY SKEWED. THEY HAVE ZERO RELEVANCE.


what are the benefits of ignoring known data


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Finally some common sense. Thank you sir


Common sense means extrapolating from what data we do have, not ignoring it


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

The real focus should be China. The deaths and even the spread of the virus has all but stopped in a country of over a billion.


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> what are the benefits of ignoring known data


You are doing a calculation based on number of people who have had severe enough symptoms to be one of the few tested and get tested positive. Your calculation will show how many people of those people died. It doesn't tell you the death rate in all who got infected.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> The real focus should be China. The deaths and even the spread of the virus has all but stopped in a country of over a billion.


Nah this is all a hoax

your hero said so


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> You are doing a calculation based on number of people who have had severe enough symptoms to be one of the few tested and get tested positive. Your calculation will show how many people of those people died. It doesn't tell you the death rate in all who got infected.


Finally someone here that gets it. Tons of people have it and don’t even get tested or show symptoms. They don’t want to count those. Those aren’t scary numbers.


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Finally someone here that gets it. Tons of people have it and don’t even get tested or show symptoms. They don’t want to count those. Those aren’t scary numbers.


I don't agree with the last part though!


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> I don't agree with the last part though!


And I respect that. I’m sure I don’t agree with 100% of what u say.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> You are doing a calculation based on number of people who have had severe enough symptoms to be one of the few tested and get tested positive. Your calculation will show how many people of those people died. It doesn't tell you the death rate in all who got infected.


How many people who died of "flu" or "Pneumonia" in the last 6 months had been tested for Coconavirus?.."0"..I suspect many of them were actually Covid-19, so the death rate may be much higher


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

US population 
Over 331 million. 
number of people infected less than 40,000
Deaths less than 400.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> no way the mortality rate is 3% if most people don’t show symptoms or have mild symptoms than its gotta be closer to .3%


We won't know the mortality rate with certainty for months. What I don't understand is why you put so much importance in this? It's not as if any of your jiggering with numbers changes the situation now happening in Italy. Given all the similarities in behavior between the two countries, it is reasonable to expect the same will happen in the US in about three weeks from now. 

So, please explain why it's so important to you what the mortality rate is at this instant?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> US population
> Over 331 million.
> number of people infected less than 40,000
> Deaths less than 400.


and climbing.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> We won't know the mortality rate with certainty for months. What I don't understand is why you put so much importance in this? It's not as if any of your jiggering with numbers changes the situation now happening in Italy. Given all the similarities in behavior between the two countries, it is reasonable to expect the same will happen in the US in about three weeks from now.
> 
> So, please explain why it's so important to you what the mortality rate is at this instant?


The US is closely patterning Italy's curve........millions of Americans will soon die


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2020)

Well known asshole Rand Paul has tested positive.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> and climbing.....


Agreed
So is people recovering.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> You are doing a calculation based on number of people who have had severe enough symptoms to be one of the few tested and get tested positive. Your calculation will show how many people of those people died. It doesn't tell you the death rate in all who got infected.


I never claimed it did but you did claim we should ignore data


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> US population
> Over 331 million.
> number of people infected less than 40,000
> Deaths less than 400.


Good thing this isn’t expanding exponentially by the day then


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> We won't know the mortality rate with certainty for months. What I don't understand is why you put so much importance in this? It's not as if any of your jiggering with numbers changes the situation now happening in Italy. Given all the similarities in behavior between the two countries, it is reasonable to expect the same will happen in the US in about three weeks from now.
> 
> So, please explain why it's so important to you what the mortality rate is at this instant?


I never said it was that important. I was just stating that it’s probably way lower than they say.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I never said it was that important. I was just stating that it’s probably way lower than they say.


or maybe higher?.....


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 22, 2020)

What the fuck is wrong with you people. Even if this virus only has a death rate of 1% it is going to kill a lot of people. It's a novel virus which means no one has immunity. If 70% become infected and it's 1% that's 2,300,000 dead Americans. tRUmp has basically not allowed testing at any real scale and the blood is on his hands.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Asimov has always been one of my faves. Not just his sci-fi but his non-fiction too. Stephen king is also a fave so much I actually paid retail for his last couple of books and both were worth every penny. Dr. Sleep, (sequel to The Shining), and The Institute.
> 
> Time for a purge of books in our house again. Reduce it to a 1000 or so. Wife reads a novel a week at least too.


Yea, actually reading a hard copy book is a lost form, and that's very fucking sad.
Nothing like laying down & reading a good book & marking your page & picking it up the next day & continuing on until your next nap


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> US population
> Over 331 million.
> number of people infected less than 40,000
> Deaths less than 400.


Baloney detection kit, fallacy of logic number 19: *suppressed evidence*, or *half-truths* 

Lack of testing, lack of test kits and the fact that we are still in early stages of an epidemic combine to make your numbers unreliable as indicators of anything. AKA Baloney.



Wattzzup said:


> The real focus should be China. The deaths and even the spread of the virus has all but stopped in a country of over a billion.


What point are you trying to make about "focus on China"?


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> or maybe higher?.....


 I guess it’s possible. In my opinion it’s much lower. But who knows


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I guess it’s possible. In my opinion it’s much lower. But who knows


opinions are like a-sholes. everybody has one and yours stinks.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you people. Even if this virus only has a death rate of 1% it is going to kill a lot of people. It's a novel virus which means no one has immunity. If 70% become infected and it's 1% that's 2,300,000 dead Americans. tRUmp has basically not allowed testing at any real scale and the blood is on his hands.


So a 99% recovery rate. 99% is pretty good in just about any industry. Even health.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> opinions are like a-sholes. everybody has one and yours stinks.


Right on


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I never said it was that important. I was just stating that it’s probably way lower than they say.


 "Not important" Yet you would belabor the point on this thread? 

The epidemic and resulting mortality rate is yet to be experienced in most areas of the world.
Aren't these more important and useful for making predictions about what will happen in the US in a few weeks?

*Italy, March 22, 2020*
*Coronavirus Cases:*
59,138
*Deaths:*
5,476
*Recovered:*
7,024


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So a 99% recovery rate. 99% is pretty good in just about any industry. Even health.


There is a bit of baloney stuck between your teeth. You should take care of that.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you people. Even if this virus only has a death rate of 1% it is going to kill a lot of people. It's a novel virus which means no one has immunity. If 70% become infected and it's 1% that's 2,300,000 dead Americans. tRUmp has basically not allowed testing at any real scale and the blood is on his hands.


So fucking true.
Do the math.
Very simple, but Trump counted on fools & he won


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> There is a bit of baloney stuck between your teeth. You should take care of that.


I hope when he get's it, and he will because we all will, he has that confidence.
Why do I think he'll be scared as fuck?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2020)

1% of 330,000,000 is 3,300,000 dead.
No big deal to some assholes


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> So fucking true.
> Do the math.
> Very simple, but Trump counted on fools & he won


How do u do math when they keep changing the numbers. 12% 14% now were down to 1%. Which is more realistic.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> "Not important" Yet you would belabor the point on this thread?
> 
> The epidemic and resulting mortality rate is yet to be experienced in most areas of the world.
> Aren't these more important and useful for making predictions about what will happen in the US in a few weeks?
> ...


I said the mortality rate was probably lower because of the asymptotic cases. Your arguing about something none of us have any control over. Take a breath


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> The real focus should be China. The deaths and even the spread of the virus has all but stopped in a country of over a billion.


Do you actually believe what the Chinese government says?
Please tell me you don't, because you seem to be a bright man 
They've been lying all along & will continue too do so.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

Well they are the same numbers everyone else is using.

Do you believe what the American govt says? Lmao cmon now you were just saying it’s all lies.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Well they are the same numbers everyone else is using.
> 
> Do you believe what the American govt says? Lmao cmon now you were just saying it’s all lies.


not with this clown in charge.......lock him up he's guilty of negligent homicide


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

I’m just curious a billion people but the spreading has paused for now.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I said the mortality rate was probably lower because of the asymptotic cases. Your arguing about something none of us have any control over. Take a breath


Is mortality rate something you have control over? Regarding your belief in a lower rate, the data are not dependable right now and so your belief in the rate is subject to your personal bias.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m just curious a billion people but the spreading has paused for now.


hard to spread it when your Dead.....


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> hard to spread it when your Dead.....


There’s more people that have it and don’t know it than are dying. Your version sounds more interesting though


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Is mortality rate something you have control over? Regarding your belief in a lower rate, the data are not dependable right now and so your belief in the rate is subject to your personal bias.


Yes you are correct. That is just my opinion, which I’ve stated. Having a different opinion is still okay isn’t it? We have not gone full communist in the states yet.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Yes you are correct. That is just my opinion, which I’ve stated. Having a different opinion is still okay isn’t it? We have not gone full communist in the states yet.


It’s not liked very much here


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> US population
> Over 331 million.
> number of people infected less than 40,000
> Deaths less than 400.


What are your plans?
Like when you lose your job & get sick ( u will, u do know that, right? )
Like,, do you work?
Where do you live?
My entire State of Connectcut is shut down, like everthing & you seem to make lite of it.
You should incoperate rates of suicide in your stats because of people losing everything they have or love over this disaster.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What are your plans?
> Like when you lose your job & get sick ( u will, u do know that, right? )
> Like do you work?
> Where do you live?
> ...


Oh I’m sure they will now it’s 2%


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> There’s more people that have it and don’t know it than are dying. Your version sounds more interesting though


the reason Covid-19 is so dangerous is because it's not lethal enough.....if it killed more people quickly they wouldn't be able to spread it around fast enough to create an epidemic. But Covid-19 remains dormant for a long time and doesn't kill quickly, so it gets spread around much more....that's why Covid-19 is worse than Ebola or SARSE....


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 22, 2020)

Finally some good news.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Oh I’m sure they will now it’s 2%


Tell that to yourself when your on your back gasping for air & have a temperature of 103 F & praying your not a part of that stat.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2020)

This report has been mentioned a few times by Trump's team, so I looked it up to find out what they were talking about. China was using a test that gave a false-positive result about half the time. Basically, they way over-estimated the number of infected but asymptotic people. I have no way of knowing what they are doing now, still, given these results, one would think that China's tests are now showing much fewer cases because their earlier test kits have been replaced with a better one.

*[Potential false-positive rate among the 'asymptomatic infected individuals' in close contacts of COVID-19 patients].*


*Abstract*
in English,
*Objective:* As the prevention and control of COVID-19continues to advance, the active nucleic acid test screening in the close contacts of the patients has been carrying out in many parts of China. However, the false-positive rate of positive results in the screening has not been reported up to now. But to clearify the false-positive rate during screening is important in COVID-19 control and prevention. *Methods:* Point values and reasonable ranges of the indicators which impact the false-positive rate of positive results were estimated based on the information available to us at present. The false-positive rate of positive results in the active screening was deduced, and univariate and multivariate-probabilistic sensitivity analyses were performed to understand the robustness of the findings.

*Results:* When the infection rate of the close contacts and the sensitivity and specificity of reported results were taken as the point estimates, the positive predictive value of the active screening was only 19.67%, in contrast, the false-positive rate of positive results was 80.33%. The multivariate-probabilistic sensitivity analysis results supported the base-case findings, with a 75% probability for the false-positive rate of positive results over 47%.

*Conclusions:* In the close contacts of COVID-19 patients, nearly half or even more of the 'asymptomatic infected individuals' reported in the active nucleic acid test screening might be false positives.
*KEYWORDS:*
COVID-19; Close contacts; False-positive; Nucleic acid


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 22, 2020)

Shits about to hit the fan.










De Blasio asks Trump to send military to New York


“The military is the best logistical organization in the nation,” New York’s mayor said.




www.politico.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Yes you are correct. That is just my opinion, which I’ve stated. Having a different opinion is still okay isn’t it? We have not gone full communist in the states yet.


What possible interest would anybody have in the opinion of an ignorant person?


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> US population
> Over 331 million.
> number of people infected less than 40,000
> Deaths less than 400.


How can you say that?

The US has barely begun to test compared to even here in Canada and I'd wager the actual cases are 10X what is reported thus far and I'm pretty sure I'm being very conservative in that estimate.

The shit has yet to hit the fan!


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 22, 2020)

Here's quite a bit of info on what they did to contain the virus.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> How do u do math when they keep changing the numbers. 12% 14% now were down to 1%. Which is more realistic.


No we are not down to 1%


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Yes you are correct. That is just my opinion, which I’ve stated. Having a different opinion is still okay isn’t it? We have not gone full communist in the states yet.


Your hero trump did “hearby order” private businesses to only conduct operations in the state approved manner and the grocery stores are out of food and they’re just gonna hand out money now so it seems like trump brought us that communism you love so much


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> It’s not liked very much here


Different opinions are fine 

lying about a pandemic because you’ve got trumps dick lodged in your throat is a different story


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Different opinions are fine
> 
> lying about a pandemic because you’ve got trumps dick lodged in your throat is a different story


Just spat cider all over my minitor, worth it


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Your hero trump did “hearby order” private businesses to only conduct operations in the state approved manner and the grocery stores are out of food and they’re just gonna hand out money now so it seems like trump brought us that communism you love so much


Lol you lefties are insane


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Lol you lefties are insane


What possible interest would anybody have in the opinion of an ignorant person?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Lol you lefties are insane


What did I say that was untrue


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> How can you say that?
> 
> The US has barely begun to test compared to even here in Canada and I'd wager the actual cases are 10X what is reported thus far and I'm pretty sure I'm being very conservative in that estimate.
> 
> The shit has yet to hit the fan!


You could say the same thing about the number of people who have it and are fine. Glass half empty people damn.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You could say the same thing about the number of people who have it and are fine. Glad half empty people damn.


Your attempts at calming the situation are clearly working, there was a can of soup at the grocery store and no more mass layoffs

just kidding, you’re choking on trump dick and it’s ineffective


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Your attempts at calming the situation are clearly working, there was a can of soup at the grocery store and no more mass layoffs
> 
> just kidding, you’re choking on trump dick and it’s ineffective


Is that what she's trying to convince us of? That there is no pandemic and this is all just fake news?


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> What possible interest would anybody have in the opinion of an ignorant person?





Fogdog said:


> What possible interest would anybody have in the opinion of an ignorant person?


Ignorant in what way? I guess questioning media statistics is now ignorant. Haha


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You could say the same thing about the number of people who have it and are fine. Glad half empty people damn.


The vast majority will be fine but the actual #s are far from known yet and will never be known with any precision as so many will never be tested or feel symptoms even if they get infected.

Same with the flu that kills many more than get detected. When 95 yo grandma kicks off in the home they just call it 'natural causes' when it may have been the flu.

When my dad died of cancer 34 years ago it was the extra morphine the doc gave him on the sly that stopped his heart so his death certificate says he died of heart failure. Shit like that skews the numbers in that and many things. Glad they do it tho as it was hell for him at the end.

My sister never set up the doctor assisted death and died last Wednesday a week after her IV was stopped at her request and she died of thirst basically but it's noted as death by ovarian cancer. I ain't going out that way.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Ignorant in what way? I guess questioning media statistics is now ignorant. Haha


You keep saying you don't know but give your opinion as if it were important.

People with experience and knowledge of a subject -- their opinion is worth hearing. Yours, especially when you admit you don't know anything, is not.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Ignorant in what way? I guess questioning media statistics is now ignorant. Haha


They are not media statistics though.

you don’t appear to have basic intelligence much less common sense


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> They are not media statistics though.
> 
> you don’t appear to have basic intelligence much less common sense


Yeah, I think I'm just going to put that ignoramus on ignore. He's boring.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> You keep saying you don't know but give your opinion as if it were important.
> 
> People with experience and knowledge of a subject -- their opinion is worth hearing. Yours, especially when you admit you don't know anything, is not.


I could give two fucks if you wanna hear my opinion or not. You on the other hand seem like you love hearing yourself talk.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> They are not media statistics though.
> 
> you don’t appear to have basic intelligence much less common sense


Lol I’ve argued with enough millennials using their parents bandwidth to last me a lifetime. You win. I’ve got some trimming to do. Stay safe


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Ignorant in what way? I guess questioning media statistics is now ignorant. Haha


Don’t question curl up in a ball like them and suck your thumb.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> The vast majority will be fine but the actual #s are far from known yet and will never be known with any precision as so many will never be tested or feel symptoms even if they get infected.
> 
> Same with the flu that kills many more than get detected. When 95 yo grandma kicks off in the home they just call it 'natural causes' when it may have been the flu.
> 
> ...


That’s terrible and that sucks about your dad and sister sorry to hear that.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Lol I’ve argued with enough millennials using their parents bandwidth to last me a lifetime. You win. I’ve got some trimming to do. Stay safe


They wear you down eventually. Gotta block them. They always win because they shout the loudest. Keep your head up


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> They wear you down eventually. Gotta block them. They always win because they shout the loudest. Keep your head up


Oh I know haha. That’s the society we live in. The most ignorant people are the ones who can’t look past their own opinion. Somehow questioning the mortality rate turned into me sucking trumps dick. Epic escalation


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I could give two fucks if you wanna hear my opinion or not. You on the other hand seem like you love hearing yourself talk.


If you don’t care who wants to hear your opinion, why were you just crying about people who don’t want to hear your shitty trumpsucking opinions


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> They wear you down eventually. Gotta block them. They always win because they shout the loudest. Keep your head up


This support group for trumptards is fucking adorable


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> They wear you down eventually. Gotta block them. They always win because they shout the loudest. Keep your head up


Do you think that any of you Trump supporters will care how badly he fucked up when the hospitals in some areas become overwhelmed by coronavirus cases?


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> They are not media statistics though.
> 
> you don’t appear to have basic intelligence much less common sense


Maybe he meant "owned government statistics" published by "owned media" and we should question your inability to use common sense to extrapolate that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

“Is is still ok to have different opinions? Sheesh!”

“you just gotta block all these people with different opinions man”


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Maybe he meant "owned government statistics" published by "owned media" and we should question your inability to use common sense to extrapolate that.


Oh hey the “kicking black people out of stores is defensive force” guy has come to lecture us on what words mean


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

MAGA 2020 choo choo


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> MAGA 2020 choo choo


The slogan is “keep america great” while we’re in the middle of an exponentially expanding pandemic, mass layoffs and recession, and nationwide food shortage


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Do you think that any of you Trump supporters will care how badly he fucked up when the hospitals in some areas become overwhelmed by Democrat hoax?


Fify


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> The slogan is “keep america great” while we’re in the middle of an exponentially expanding pandemic, mass layoffs and recession, and nationwide food shortage


you should be using your vast knowledge in growing to help those less fortunate. Don’t be selfish.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> MAGA 2020 choo choo


I read the last friday Mitch McConnell hosted a luncheon with GOP Senators, including Rand Paul (who has tested positive). Lets hope they all held hands in prayer before they broke bread.....
Stupid republicans are taking themselves out of the game....winning


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Oh hey the “kicking black people out of stores is defensive force” guy has come to lecture us on what words mean


Okay say I'm wandering around your neighborhood one day while you're off slaving away to earn some money to sustain your miserable life. I go into your house, (the back door was unlocked and your cat was meowing loudly) 

I see that the cat litter box is full, so I avoid that and venture into your kitchen. Hey what have we here? Opens the fridge? NOM nom NOM BuRP ! Now for a nap, I toss a few of your racist mags of your couch, scratch my ass, belch again and proceed to take a nap. 

Soon, you arrive home to find sweaty old me beached on your couch, snoring and farting away. Your damn property! Do you have any right to make me leave?


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> The slogan is “keep america great” while we’re in the middle of an exponentially expanding pandemic, mass layoffs and recession, and nationwide food shortage


Good one. That's actually kinda funny.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2020)

The Trump Administration Fumbled Its Initial Response to Coronavirus. Is There Enough Time to Fix It?


The Trump Administration’s testing program was averaging a couple dozen per day through the entire month of February




time.com





*The Trump Administration Fumbled Its Initial Response to Coronavirus. Is There Enough Time to Fix It?*

Excerpts:

_Trump’s first Major *error* in the crisis came a year and a half before the novel coronavirus first emerged in Wuhan, China. In May 2018, he authorized his then National Security Adviser, John Bolton, to eliminate the National Security Council’s global health security unit and demote its pandemic experts.

A few weeks after the outbreak began in China’s Hubei province in December, U.S. health officials warned Trump of the seriousness of the threat. But in his first public comments about the virus, on Jan. 22, Trump told the public he wasn’t worried. “Not at all,” he said. “We have it totally under control.” Throughout February, Trump dismissed Democrats’ alarm about the virus as their new “hoax,” blamed “the Democrat policy of open borders” for the pathogen’s spread and insisted that his Jan. 31 decision to restrict travel from China had contained the outbreak. By Feb. 29, officials reported the first coronavirus–related death of an American on U.S. soil. 

The government’s top infectious-disease -expert, Dr. Anthony Fauci, called the feds’ testing program “a failing,” but it was hardly the only one. Trump’s team ignored an alarming shortfall of basic medical supplies, like masks, hospital beds and -ventilators—necessary to handle an expected surge of patients requiring -hospitalization—and tussled with governors, who were begging the White House to release federal funds to aid in preparation efforts. Trump brushed aside the mess. Asked on March 13 if he accepted -responsibility for the testing debacle, he uttered seven words that could come to define his presidency. “No,” he said, “I don’t take -responsibility at all.”

White House officials privately admit they’re weeks late. The virus has been rapidly spreading through American communities since January. If we can’t slow the infection rate now, our hospitals will be overrun. Health care professionals will be forced to triage patients and ration protective gear, and doctors will have to make heartrending decisions, as they have in Italy, on which patients receive ventilators and which are left without adequate care.

Beyond the health crisis is an economic one. Treasury Secretary Mnuchin warned GOP Senators that unemployment in the U.S. could hit 20% without the Administration’s massive stimulus proposal. Even with it, few doubt that thousands of businesses will close, millions of people will be laid off, and millions more will go hungry. “One thing is for sure,” says former CDC director Tom Frieden. “It is going to get worse before it gets better.”_

So, I'm just wondering why Trump's cock suckers are so focused on "mortality rate" when that's not even an issue right now. The issue is lack of preparation and strategy to keep that rate as low as possible. Given how Republican Senators saw fit to keep a traitor in power in the WH, we are stuck with the guy. I don't see why we can't at least expect him to do his job, though.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I read the last friday Mitch McConnell hosted a luncheon with every GOP Senator, including Rand Paul (who has tested positive). Lets hope they all held hands in prayer before they broke bread.....
> Stupid republicans are taking themselves out of the game....winning


Cool story


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Cool story


You couldn't make the shit up these republicans are capable of......vote republican out


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

*Rand Paul is first senator to test positive for coronavirus*








Rand Paul is first senator to test positive for coronavirus


Kentucky Republican Rand Paul is the first US senator to test positive for coronavirus, throwing an even greater sense of urgency into Senate negotiations over a massive stimulus package that had yet to come together Sunday afternoon as other senators decided to self-quarantine.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Okay say I'm wandering around your neighborhood one day while you're off slaving away to earn some money to sustain your miserable life. I go into your house, (the back door was unlocked and your cat was meowing loudly)
> 
> I see that the cat litter box is full, so I avoid that and venture into your kitchen. Hey what have we here? Opens the fridge? NOM nom NOM BuRP ! Now for a nap, I toss a few of your racist mags of your couch, scratch my ass, belch again and proceed to take a nap.
> 
> Soon, you arrive home to find sweaty old me beached on your couch, snoring and farting away. Your damn property! Do you have any right to make me leave?


I'd say you'd be a dead monkey very quickly...


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd say you'd be a dead monkey very quickly...


Thank you for your reply. So you don't have any problem with people deciding how to use their own property then? 

If I refused to leave your property and demanded you serve me a sandwich and a beer would that change anything?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 22, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241823561897201667


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

*Romney says senators will seek advice on whether to self-quarantine after Rand Paul tests positive for COVID-19*

"We have to determine whether any of us should self-quarantine," the senator said, after confirming that he and others ate lunch with Paul on Friday.








Romney says senators will seek advice on whether to self-quarantine after Rand Paul tests positive for COVID-19


Sen. Mitt Romney (R-Utah) said Sunday that senators and others who have interacted recently with Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) will seek advice on whether they should self-quarantine after Paul …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Thank you for your reply. So you don't have any problem with people deciding how to use their own property then?
> 
> If I refused to leave your property and demanded you serve me a sandwich and a beer would that change anything?


Dead monkey's make no demands and judges are very forgiving in such circumstances. A man's home is his castle and if he thinks you're a threat to his family, yer toast in a heartbeat. I doubt any questions would be asked and the only shounds would be your screams of pain and terror...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Romney says senators will seek advice on whether to self-quarantine after Rand Paul tests positive for COVID-19*
> 
> "We have to determine whether any of us should self-quarantine," the senator said, after confirming that he and others ate lunch with Paul on Friday.
> 
> ...


A great time to take over the senate, wait till the fuckers are down sick and have a coup to snatch power for a spell and get control of some committees and the speakership etc.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dead monkey's make no demands and judges are very forgiving in such circumstances. A man's home is his castle and if he thinks you're a threat to his family, yer toast in a heartbeat. I doubt any questions would be asked and the only shounds would be your screams of pain and terror...


Okay, so no sandwich then. 

A man's home is his castle, meaning it is HIS property, right? To oversee how he sees fit.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s terrible and that sucks about your dad and sister sorry to hear that.


We all have to see loved ones and friends pass as we age unless we go first so it hurts but is just part of life and life goes on until it doesn't.

Thanx for the sentiments tho and now on with the circus! Bring on the clowns!


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd say you'd be a dead monkey very quickly...


Us Canucks would go to jail for even hitting an intruder with a f'n baseball bat. If he survives he'd likely get away with suing for damages and get a lot more than he could have stolen in the first place. That part of our kinder society sucks big time.

Someone breaks into my place when I'm home I'll take his ass out and deal with the fall-out happily knowing I did what I had to to keep myself and my family safe. I'm sleeping with a loaded shotgun these days and screw the laws. Wish I had more ammo tho and can't buy it unless I go write the stupid test and wait 3 months for my permit. Stupid gun laws!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 22, 2020)

@Wattzzup I guess your buddies on Spring Break in Florida who thought they were immune were wrong:









College students in Florida test positive for coronavirus after spring break trip


Five University of Tampa students are recovering after testing positive for COVID-19 during spring break, the school said.




www.kron4.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I read the last friday Mitch McConnell hosted a luncheon with GOP Senators, including Rand Paul (who has tested positive). Lets hope they all held hands in prayer before they broke bread.....
> Stupid republicans are taking themselves out of the game....winning


It seems the republicans are coming down with this at a much higher rate than the democrats, they will need to quarantine the lot of them. I figure this will hit the red states harder than the blue, even though the blue are more urban, red states have poor public healthcare systems and little public service infrastructure. I'm waiting for Trump to come down with it, he's been lucky so far, he lives like a pig too, he doesn't smoke or drink though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Us Canucks would go to jail for even hitting an intruder with a f'n baseball bat. If he survives he'd likely get away with suing for damages and get a lot more than he could have stolen in the first place. That part of our kinder society sucks big time.
> 
> Someone breaks into my place when I'm home I'll take his ass out and deal with the fall-out happily knowing I did what I had to to keep myself and my family safe. I'm sleeping with a loaded shotgun these days and screw the laws. Wish I had more ammo tho and can't buy it unless I go write the stupid test and wait 3 months for my permit. Stupid gun laws!


Harper changed that and nobody changed it back, you can do a lot to defend home and hearth under the new law. No plans on changing it either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Us Canucks would go to jail for even hitting an intruder with a f'n baseball bat. If he survives he'd likely get away with suing for damages and get a lot more than he could have stolen in the first place. That part of our kinder society sucks big time.
> 
> Someone breaks into my place when I'm home I'll take his ass out and deal with the fall-out happily knowing I did what I had to to keep myself and my family safe. I'm sleeping with a loaded shotgun these days and screw the laws. Wish I had more ammo tho and can't buy it unless I go write the stupid test and wait 3 months for my permit. Stupid gun laws!


Have a good look at Rob's sig picture, if ya found something like that sitting on yer couch you could empty a mag into it no questions asked. When the cops showed up they might empty a mag or two into him too, just to make sure.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Lol you lefties are insane


Oh look another 'righty' deciding what the 'lefties' are. How original.



SubZer0Genetics said:


> Ignorant in what way? I guess questioning media statistics is now ignorant. Haha


What do you mean by 'media'?


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 22, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Oh look another 'righty' deciding what the 'lefties' are. How original.


Yes sir


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have a good look at Rob's sig picture, if ya found something like that sitting on yer couch you could empty a mag into it no questions asked. When the cops showed up they might empty a mag or two into him too, just to make sure.


I'm pretty sure you're wrong about that. All Harper did was get rid of the stupid long gun registry which was the only good thing he did in ten years.

He's the idiot that set up our new Prohibition 2.0 and then Trudy carried the ball across the line so the corporate a-holes ripping off the 'legal' market wouldn't raise hell. Now they are all going down the tubes and eating their just deserts as they should while the black market keeps growing. Love a good ending.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Yes sir


Well hopefully one day you will wake up from your cult and realize Dear Leader is a con man that has been lying to you nonstop. 

Best of luck with that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Okay say I'm wandering around your neighborhood one day while you're off slaving away to earn some money to sustain your miserable life. I go into your house, (the back door was unlocked and your cat was meowing loudly)
> 
> I see that the cat litter box is full, so I avoid that and venture into your kitchen. Hey what have we here? Opens the fridge? NOM nom NOM BuRP ! Now for a nap, I toss a few of your racist mags of your couch, scratch my ass, belch again and proceed to take a nap.
> 
> Soon, you arrive home to find sweaty old me beached on your couch, snoring and farting away. Your damn property! Do you have any right to make me leave?


Oh hey the guy that doesn’t know the difference between public and private property is here to lecture us about what words mean


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Oh hey the guy that doesn’t know the difference between public and private property is here to lecture us about what words mean


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Oh hey the guy that doesn’t know the difference between public and private property is here to lecture us about what words mean


He's just here in an attempt to somehow justify his pedophilia and racist tendencies. (see the post above; he apparently promotes Hitler as his mentor)


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 22, 2020)

Like most of these threads it's


Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4511190


I'm pretty sure if Obama had taken away all the guns, (which he never intended to), Trump would building gulags and havin y'all goose-stepping by now. 

Some simple common-sense rules wouldn't infringe on anyone's ownership rights and could help reduce fatalities at least a bit. 

Just sayin, and I do own guns, and have since my early teens with my parents consent. Haven't even shot a single one of those mofos I've known that desperately need shooting either tho one did get wasted that I would have loved to blow away. 

If Covid could only be shot to death the US would be great again! LOL


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

You know what I like about this thread?
It's Intermissions, and it's time for one right now.
Here's some Jimi


----------



## topcat (Mar 22, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> MAGA 2020 choo choo


Poor little feller


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 22, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Like most of these threads it's
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure if Obama had taken away all the guns, (which he never intended to), Trump would building gulags and havin y'all goose-stepping by now.
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2020)

ug, the idiot in chief is still going.... I guess people are bored with no sports and have to fill air time with something.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 22, 2020)

You can't fix stupid.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241805195471880192


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 22, 2020)

Calculation of mortality rate : 

Winning x Perfect .....
Divided by BIGLY
Equals : Fucked Americans


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I read the last friday Mitch McConnell hosted a luncheon with GOP Senators, including Rand Paul (who has tested positive). Lets hope they all held hands in prayer before they broke bread.....
> Stupid republicans are taking themselves out of the game....winning


All those hot sauna meetings too ... BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

Yup, you can't fix stupid.
Let'em go and intermingle & contaminate themselves.
I'm totally in a movie state of mind today, & somehow this scene came too my mind thinking of Trump, & I find that very fucking sad
Great movie


----------



## 1212ham (Mar 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> You can't fix stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241805195471880192


From your link....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241516251006021634
*DOJ Wants to Suspend Certain Constitutional Rights During Coronavirus Emergency *


----------



## 1212ham (Mar 22, 2020)

There's more.....

*NYC bar calls for investigation into AG Barr over conduct that threatens 'impartial administration of justice'*








NYC bar calls for investigation into AG Barr over conduct that threatens 'impartial administration of justice'


In a rare move, the New York City Bar Association has asked Congress to investigate U.S. Attorney General William Barr for recent conduct that “threatens public confidence in the fair and impartial administration of justice.”



www.abajournal.com


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 22, 2020)

1212ham said:


> There's more.....
> 
> *NYC bar calls for investigation into AG Barr over conduct that threatens 'impartial administration of justice'*
> 
> ...


For a second I honestly thought that article headline was talking about the producers of beloved Scottish beverage Irn-Bru lol
Got that ginger running through my veins


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 22, 2020)

You're on your own over 60.










Israeli doctor in Italy: No. of patients rises but we get to everyone


Dr. Gai Peleg told Israeli television that in northern Italy, patients over 60 tend to receive less treatment with anesthesia and artificial respiratory machines.




www.jpost.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

This is what that POS Tweeted this afternoon 
"The Governor of Illinois, and a very small group of certain other Governors, together with Fake News 
@CNN
& Concast (MSDNC), shouldn’t be blaming the Federal Government for their own shortcomings. We are there to back you up should you fail, and always will be!"
Can you actually believe the shit that comes out his mouth?
They're trying too simply hold on during this calamity, and he's berating him (them)?
Shoot that fucker, like right now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

*SOCIAL DISTANCE - A Randy Rainbow Song Parody*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

Here is the new version of the Three Stooges


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)

*China Recovers & U.S. Senators Profit Off The Pandemic | The Daily Social Distancing Show*




China begins to bounce back from coronavirus, U.S. senators allegedly profit off the pandemic, and Roy Wood Jr. reports on hospitals’ shortage of medical supplies.

*Trump’s Bulls**t Corona Cure & Sad Spring Breakers | The Daily Social Distancing Show*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2020)

I knew he'd pull this shit





__





‘Wartime President’? Trump Rewrites History in an Election Year






www.msn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 22, 2020)

*President Trump after hearing of Mitt Romney’s isolation due to coronavirus exposure: ‘Gee, that’s too bad’ ....*

Somebody cough or wipe a booger on this loser of a president ......


----------



## ismellyou (Mar 22, 2020)

World politicians leading us here.....

I usually stay quiet and just read but man I stumbled upon this ID2020 stuff today and it's time to blaze one after seeing all this come to pass. Thoughts....

Here is the their MANIFESTO:

ID2020 Manifesto


DISCUSS


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

trump is such a miserable prick


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump is such a miserable prick


I had to quit watching ........ he’s as dumb as a stump


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 23, 2020)

The greatest danger to the United States is its president.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Italy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

Nigeria records chloroquine poisoning after Trump endorses it for coronavirus treatment


Health officials in Nigeria have issued a warning over chloroquine after they said three people in the country overdosed on the drug, in the wake of President Trump's comments about using it to treat coronavirus.




www.cnn.com





*Nigeria records chloroquine poisoning after Trump endorses it for coronavirus treatment*
Lagos, Nigeria (CNN)Health officials in Nigeria have issued a warning over chloroquine after they said three people in the country overdosed on the drug, in the wake of President Trump's comments about using it to treat coronavirus.
A Lagos state official told CNN that three people were hospitalized in the city after taking the drug. Officials later issued a statement cautioning against using chloroquine for Covid-19 treatment.

US President Donald Trump claimed at a White House briefing last week that the Food and Drug Administration had approved the "very powerful" drug chloroquine to treat coronavirus.


"It's shown very encouraging -- very, very encouraging early results. And we're going to be able to make that drug available almost immediately. And that's where the FDA has been so great. They -- they've gone through the approval process; it's been approved. And they did it -- they took it down from many, many months to immediate. So we're going to be able to make that drug available by prescription or states," Trump said.
He added: "Normally the FDA would take a long time to approve something like that, and it's -- it was approved very, very quickly and it's now approved, by prescription."
However, the FDA after the briefing issued a statement saying it had not approved the drug for use against Covid-19 and is still studying its effectiveness against the disease.

*Price hikes*
Trump's endorsement of the drug led to a surge of interest among Nigerians keen to stock up on the medication, which has led to inevitable price hikes in the megacity of around 20 million inhabitants.
One man told CNN that in a pharmacy near his home on the Lagos mainland, he witnessed the price rise by more than 400% in a matter of minutes.
Kayode Fabunmi, a Lagos-based lawyer, said: "The pharmacist knew the market and was saying to every incoming customer, 'You know Donald Trump has said this thing cures coronavirus,' and the price kept changing.
"The original price was 200 naira (around 50 cents), then it became 500 naira ($1.3 then it became 1,000 naira ($2.77) while I was there," he said.
The Lagos State Health Ministry issued a brief statement saying there was no "hard evidence that chloroquine is effective in prevention or management of coronavirus infection."
Chloroquine is used to treat malaria, lupus and rheumatoid arthritis.
Malaria is an endemic disease in Nigeria and other parts of Africa and for many years, it was common to treat it with chloroquine. However, at least 40 African countries, including Nigeria, have phased it out as a frontline antimalarial drug and replaced it with other drugs following widespread resistance to it.

*Lack of clinical evidence*
While doctors in China, the United States and other countries have used the drug experimentally in Covid-19 patients, there is not yet enough clinical evidence that it's effective in humans or the management of the disease.
Dr. Michel Yao, Africa emergency response program manager for the World Health Organization, told CNN there are 20 drugs and the same number of vaccines under clinical trial, and it is too early to make recommendations about the efficacy of any for the treatment of the virus.
"The WHO's position is clear. Any medication should be based on evidence. We don't have yet any evidence from any of these trials that would allow WHO to do a formal recommendation. All these are in progress, so it is difficult for us to recommend at this stage that any of the medicine can be of use for the treatment of coronavirus," Yao said.
"It is too early to rush to the decision that chloroquine ... at least for WHO to recommend it for the treatment of coronavirus," he added.

*Side effects*
Fabunmi, 44, told CNN he had used chloroquine before to treat malaria and recalled that severe itching was one of the side effects.
"For two, three days you will be itching," he said. "You dread having a bath, you will scratch and scratch and you would have to take piriton (an antihistamine) alongside it.
"It's also very bitter. If you make the mistake of letting it drop in your mouth, you will feel the taste for a long time."
Nigeria as of Sunday has reported 30 cases of Covid-19 and Fabunmi said he feels better having his batch of chloroquine.
"I didn't mind paying as I just wanted to get some in case it will become necessary. ... I didn't want a situation where I will regret not buying it. Better to be safe than sorry," he said.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

White supremacists encouraging their members to spread coronavirus to cops, Jews, FBI says


The alert was sent to local police agencies by federal officials.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Italy
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511484


Renal failure 20%.

That's not good for me. I only have one kidney. I lost the other to cancer. If I get Covid 19, I'm a goner.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

We haven't seen any numbers for the obese, they must be high, diabetes,high blood pressure,heart disease, half the country and lots of problems with their health.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> We haven't seen any numbers for the obese, they must be high, diabetes,high blood pressure,heart disease, half the country and lots of problems with their health.


I bet they are a lot less likely to get it in the first place though. It will be interesting to see how rates of obesity are impacted by this virus.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Italy has a older population than us but we have almost twice the obesity rate, they're older but I think we're sicker so I would think the numbers here will be worse.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 23, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Renal failure 20%.
> 
> That's not good for me. I only have one kidney. I lost the other to cancer. If I get Covid 19, I'm a goner.


I probably have two issues on that list, one being COPD (definite) & liver disease (highly likely seeing I've been drinking like a fish ever since Trump was elected)
I knew that Fucker would kill me


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I bet they are a lot less likely to get it in the first place though. It will be interesting to see how rates of obesity are impacted by this virus.


But they will probable have more outside contact because of their over eating, eating from drive throughs and take out from restaurants and more trips to the store for food.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

Just saw trumpfuck wants to maybe ease restrictions for economy.

Fucker is going to kill thousands more


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> But they will probable have more outside contact because of their over eating, eating from drive throughs and take out from restaurants and more trips to the store for food.


They also have to oxygenate all their extra cells, hypoxia due to poor lung function is a major feature of severe illness in covid19 so the obese have a higher likelihood of renal failure due to low O2 in the blood.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I probably have two issues on that list, one being COPD (definite) & liver disease (highly likely seeing I've been drinking like a fish ever since Trump was elected)
> I knew that Fucker would kill me


Not necessarily, if your body can put up with your habits it’s going to smash cv


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Latest data has our curve getting steeper, things are going to get primeval here.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

Please. 25th Amendment Removal to save the country.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Please. 25th Amendment Removal to save the country.


Rearranging the deck chairs on the titanic.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

tRUmp add his enablers are now using the pandemic to speed up their looting of America.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

trump is way too mentally ill to be where he is

We are fucked. 

Thanks trump voters


----------



## taint (Mar 23, 2020)

Thank yourselves........fucking Democratic incompetence caused him to get in and now have guaranteed his re-election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

Lock the USA down now! 
We are pretty much locked down up this way, NS went to a state of emergency yesterday, my province was the last to do so.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

taint said:


> Thank yourselves........fucking Democratic incompetence caused him to get in and now have guaranteed his re-election.


It's always the other guys fault with you deplorables.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

taint said:


> Thank yourselves........fucking Democratic incompetence caused him to get in and now have guaranteed his re-election.


Gee taint you never even mentioned the role of the GOP, its all the democrats fault, the one sane bunch who are fighting for the country. You're a moron taint and an ingrate too. You voted for Trump and he might end up killing you or your family. You should be ashamed, you have brought your country to this terrible place. Your hate and fear helped make it so taint, stop blaming the innocent, ya sound like Trump blaming Obama for the pandemic, its pathetic.


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 23, 2020)

Reading is more useful than running your mouth on the net.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## taint (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It's always the other guys fault with you deplorables.


You have been doing that this whole thread.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

taint said:


> You have been doing that this whole thread.


 ‘I don’t take responsibility at all’


----------



## taint (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> ‘I don’t take responsibility at all’


The first step towards not being reliant on the government for your existence is to start.........you can do it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

taint is a example of you can't fix stupid.


----------



## taint (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> taint is a example of you can't fix stupid.


Good job buddy...........super nice to dumb it down for us plebes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

taint said:


> Good job buddy...........super nice to dumb it down for us plebes.


Go out and party with your fellow deplorables,it's just the flu.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

At least Pence appear lucid


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

How about a 72 hour psychiatric hold?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

According to Republicans their two greatest presidents are tRUmp and Reagan, let that sink in, a reality show host and a B movie actor that is best known for a movie with a chimp.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 23, 2020)

taint said:


> Thank yourselves........fucking Democratic incompetence caused him to get in and now have guaranteed his re-election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

How did he get a test?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Harvey Weinstein tests positive for coronavirus in prison


Harvey Weinstein tested positive for the coronavirus at a state prison in New York while serving a 23-year sentence for rape and sexual assault, the head of the state correctional officers union said Monday.




www.ctvnews.ca





*Harvey Weinstein tests positive for coronavirus: report*
WASHINGTON, UNITED STATES -- Disgraced Hollywood mogul Harvey Weinstein has tested positive for the novel coronavirus, U.S. media reported Sunday.

Weinstein, 68, is in prison in northern New York state after being sentenced to 23 years in jail for rape and sexual assault.

The fallen film producer's diagnosis was first reported Sunday evening by local paper the Niagara Gazette.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How did he get a test?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


If your rich the rules don't apply.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> If your rich the rules don't apply.


Inquiring minds will want to know, a lot of people in NY state need a test, most aren't in prison either. Harvey must be sick and will probably croak from this, I can't see a doctor keeping him on a ventilator when a human being needs one.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Inquiring minds will want to know, a lot of people in NY state need a test, most aren't in prison either. Harvey must be sick and will probably croak from this, I can't see a doctor keeping him on a ventilator when a human being needs one.


I heard rikers had a break out, 50+, not sure if he was there or not.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

If you're over 50 your chances of getting on a ventilator any where are slim.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> I heard rikers had a break out, 50+, not sure if he was there or not.











38 positive for coronavirus in NYC jails, including Rikers


NYC was hit by the nation's largest coronavirus jail outbreak to date this week, with at least 38 people testing positive at the notorious Rikers Island complex and nearby facilities.




www.dailymail.co.uk





I've noticed that the states with most cases happens to be large airport hubs..LA, Seattle Denver Miami NY Dallas Chicago.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2020)

I cant fucking believe this bullshit. They put on 2 patients to my schedule tomorrow i dont like at all. Im 
Like so frustrated. One is 91 years old male and the other is 90 year old women. I know they are old and their time is short but its like them coming out now is like walking to the noose and im part of the hanging crew. This is hard. Deep breaths deep breaths.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

taint said:


> Thank yourselves........fucking Democratic incompetence caused him to get in and now have guaranteed his re-election.


Party of personal responsibility strikes again

yeah, blame us who voted against him. Not yourself for voting for him

clown


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I cant fucking believe this bullshit. They put on 2 patients to my schedule tomorrow i dont like at all. Im
> Like so frustrated. One is 91 years old male and the other is 90 year old women. I know they are old and their time is short but its like them coming out now is like walking to the noose and im part of the hanging crew. This is hard. Deep breaths deep breaths.


Try a few conscious sighs of relief, breathe in and then out at a 1:3 or 1:4 ratio, short breath in long breath out. Do all you can, listen to your conscience and follow it to the extent you can. There is no getting around it Amber, things are going to get very difficult for quite some time, so adapt, don't fight the change, be flexible and conserve your energy.

It's not so much what happens to us in life, because shit is always happening, it's how we respond to what happens to life's vicissitudes that counts the most. 30 minutes of sitting in the morning Amber, if you can stay tightly focused on the tactile sensations of your breath, you will feel pretty wonderful after your practice and will benefit greatly from the rest. Formal walking practice is also a concentration practice and the effects stick around longer than sitting too.

Do some stress management Amber, meditate to turn your problems into opportunities for personal growth and happiness. The training builds out those parts of our brain that process emotion and it also helps keep stress from accumulating.

Good Luck


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Party of personal responsibility strikes again
> 
> yeah, blame us who voted against him. Not yourself for voting for him
> 
> clown


Typical righty logic


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242088712885792769


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242088712885792769


So was that roll of toilet paper really worth it? You have to ask yourself.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

tRUmp wants some of that bailout money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242088712885792769


It looks like an open invitation to get shot, if someone with a gun saw this guy coming he'd be complying face down on the ground or dead. I figure he's bullshitting about having it, the cops will have him before sundown anyway. Looks like one of the neonazi's who are spreading it, he isn't living his normal life, he's saying he deliberately wants to spread it, listen to his itinerary for fuck sake, he's just out looking around.

With a shutdown, guys like him will stick out very quickly. There are people in his area who know him and the cops will pick him up for his own safety, if he's really positive, someone will end up killing him.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242088712885792769


This was a hoax
And he’s in jail 









N.C. man arrested after claiming to have COVID-19 during livestream at Walmart


The man was arrested and charged with felony perpetrating a hoax in a public building and disorderly conduct.



www.wbtv.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

It's all a hoax and no worse than the flu and the economy is booming like never before, believe me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> I heard rikers had a break out, 50+, not sure if he was there or not.


Someone gave him a cellmate with a bad cough...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So was that roll of toilet paper really worth it? You have to ask yourself.


Do you make sheep sounds when you're taking it in the ass?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Do you make sheep sounds when you're taking it in the ass?


U must be one of them. Hit too close to home?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> U must be one of them. Hit too close to home?


So you're more of a moaner.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

Can’t wait 'till every trace of trump is removed letter by letter from resorts and hotels all over the world.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> So you're more of a moaner.


Take your hand out of your pants you creepy old man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Take your hand out of your pants you creepy old man.


You have a reason for being here? 
Is somebody paying you to be abused, or are you just emotionally and socially retarded?

How many socks so far? Get a life.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

That's right up there with no I'm not,you are, you're quite clever for a village idiot.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> That's right up there with no I'm not,you are, you're quite clever for a village idiot.


Listen if you get off on dudes that’s on u. Yes I like it in the butt. Did you get off you creepy old man?

You name call like a kid I knew in second grade. Did u get touched creepy old man and now that’s all u can think about? It’s pretty common in your generation to touch kids and like it. U go to church too?

Make that 10


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

trump is “touched”


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Listen if you get off on dudes that’s on u. Yes I like it in the butt. Did you get off you creepy old man?
> 
> You name call like a kid I knew in second grade. Did u get touched creepy old man and now that’s all u can think about? It’s pretty common in your generation to touch kids and like it. U go to church too?
> 
> Make that 10


It's cute how you think because you polish tRUmps knob ferociously you'll make it through all this just fine.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh look,the DOW is down 700,maga,winning.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It's cute how you think because you polish tRUmps knob ferociously you'll make it through all this just fine.


Still not a trump guy. Just because we don’t agree doesn’t mean your black and I’m white. You guys polarize everything. Can’t we be in the same party and disagree? Or can’t I question tactics or polices of the party I support? No I can’t because u black and white guys think everyone is either with you or against you. 

I don’t trust the Bible and you think I’m going to trust a dem or rep? Don’t be a sheep. Both parties have crooks and the president is selected long before the “election”. Catch up bud


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> So you're more of a moaner.


Hey Captain, go here https://ncov2019.live/ 

Compare Canada and Australia, it's summer down there and more people get more sun. We have 3 times the mortality from roughly the same number of cases. They have a bit smaller population and slightly more cases, many times more recovered too.

Vitamin D and sunshine can't hurt, this ain't proof, just something I noticed in the data. Canada and Australia are a good comparision, they have summer and more sun than Canada.

It could also mean we have 3 times the un detected rate of infection as Australia who have been testing more than us.

Was out on the back deck for 15 min without a shirt in the sun today...


CanadaCasesDeceasedRecoveredSeriousTOTAL1,45921180

AustraliaCasesDeceasedRecoveredSeriousTOTAL1,68271195


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Still not a trump guy. Just because we don’t agree doesn’t mean your black and I’m white. You guys polarize everything. Can’t we be in the same party and disagree? Or can’t I question tactics or polices of the party I support? No I can’t because u black and white guys think everyone is either with you or against you.
> 
> I don’t trust the Bible and you think I’m going to trust a dem or rep? Don’t be a sheep. Both parties have crooks and the president is selected long before the “election”. Catch up bud


LOL, ok I believe you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Still not a trump guy. Just because we don’t agree doesn’t mean your black and I’m white. You guys polarize everything. Can’t we be in the same party and disagree? Or can’t I question tactics or polices of the party I support? No I can’t because u black and white guys think everyone is either with you or against you.
> 
> I don’t trust the Bible and you think I’m going to trust a dem or rep? Don’t be a sheep. Both parties have crooks and the president is selected long before the “election”. Catch up bud


ohno you have sown division and destroyed my belief in democracy and institutions!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

900,maga,winning.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, ok I believe you.


You’re the perfect example of what’s wrong with this site and the world. Because everyone doesn’t agree with you they are insane. The difference between people like me and you is you can have your different opinion. I don’t care. I’m secure enough in my decisions that I don’t need to convince people to agree with me. Those people that are always trying to convince everyone are still trying to convince themselves. Something your still unsure about bud? Sexuality? U seem to want to keep talking about gay things? Is that something that you struggle with?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> 900,maga,winning.


Goddamn democrat hoax


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re e the perfect example of what’s wrong with this site and the world. Because everyone doesn’t agree with you they are insane. The difference between people like me and u, Is you can have your different opinion. I don’t care. I’m secure enough in my decisions that I don’t need to convince people to agree with me. Those people that are always trying to convince everyone are still trying to convince themselves. Something your still unsure about bud? Sexuality? U seem to want to keep talking about gay things? Is that something that you struggle with?


Good thing you don’t need to convince anyone of anything because you’re not


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re e the perfect example of what’s wrong with this site and the world. Because everyone doesn’t agree with you they are insane. The difference between people like me and you is you can have your different opinion. I don’t care. I’m secure enough in my decisions that I don’t need to convince people to agree with me. Those people that are always trying to convince everyone are still trying to convince themselves. Something your still unsure about bud? Sexuality? U seem to want to keep talking about gay things? Is that something that you struggle with?


The crash of 29 took three years to take away 90% of the market, your boy is such a jenius I bet it won't take him half the time,maga,winning.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4511649


"Here we have President Donald "Stable Jenius" Trump depicting the preferred method of avoiding any face touching during the pandemic crisis."


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, ok I believe you.


Church guy huh? All that hit too close to home? Where’s your god to help with all this bud? Lmfao


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It too
> 
> The crash of 29 took three years to take away 90% of the market, your boy is such a jenius I bet it won't take him half the time,maga,winning.


Still not a maga guy or trump guy. But if you're too dumb to read no sense in continuing to have a conversation. Peace out bud. Enjoy you’re sheep food with all your sheep buddies.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Church guy huh? All that hit too close to home? Where’s your god to help with all this bud? Lmfao


A delusional deplorable to the end,maga,winning.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Still not a maga guy or trump guy. But


Never heard that before


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2020)

As predicted the shelves are full of toilet paper and paper towels again you f****** chump hoarder


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It's cute how you think because you polish tRUmps knob ferociously you'll make it through all this just fine.


His mommy never loved him and like most bastards, he never knew his daddy. One night stands have consequences, often they are bad like this moron. Eating lead paint chips like Eric Trump during his early childhood never helped with cognitive functioning much either...


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re the perfect example of what’s wrong with this site and the world. Because everyone doesn’t agree with you they are insane. The difference between people like me and you is you can have your different opinion. I don’t care. I’m secure enough in my decisions that I don’t need to convince people to agree with me. Those people that are always trying to convince everyone are still trying to convince themselves. Something your still unsure about bud? Sexuality? U seem to want to keep talking about gay things? Is that something that you struggle with?


Have a different opinion all you want. But unfortunately cherry picking what facts you want to believe just makes you susceptible to the cult of stupidity that you are currently a member of.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> As predicted the shelves are full of toilet paper and paper towels again you f****** chump hoarder


Cause sheep keep being sheep. Toilet paper manufacturing will not increase production because they don’t want to have all the extra to store when we stop panicking.
People are buying years worth and it never goes bad. All we are doing is making it worse. Just chill out and stay home unless your on the list of essential workers. 








Is There Really a Toilet Paper Shortage?


The household staple has consistently been out of stock during the coronavirus outbreak. Manufacturers may not be willing to increase supplies.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Cause sheep keep being sheep. Toilet paper manufacturing will not increase production because they don’t want to have all the extra to store when we stop panicking.
> People are buying years worth and it never goes bad. All we are doing is making it worse. Just chill out and stay home unless your on the list of essential workers.
> 
> 
> ...


Your still on toilet paper? Out of everything going on, that is what you focus on and call everyone else 'sheep'.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Cause sheep keep being sheep. Toilet paper manufacturing will not increase production because they don’t want to have all the extra to store when we stop panicking.
> People are buying years worth and it never goes bad. All we are doing is making it worse. Just chill out and stay home unless your on the list of essential workers.
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were leaving, oh well I'm sure everyone is taking all your advise because we trust everything you say,maga,winning.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

Toilet paper is made all day every single day, usually 3 shifts and after the little bump people will still only use so much toilet paper


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Try a few conscious sighs of relief, breathe in and then out at a 1:3 or 1:4 ratio, short breath in long breath out. Do all you can, listen to your conscience and follow it to the extent you can. There is no getting around it Amber, things are going to get very difficult for quite some time, so adapt, don't fight the change, be flexible and conserve your energy.
> 
> It's not so much what happens to us in life, because shit is always happening, it's how we respond to what happens to life's vicissitudes that counts the most. 30 minutes of sitting in the morning Amber, if you can stay tightly focused on the tactile sensations of your breath, you will feel pretty wonderful after your practice and will benefit greatly from the rest. Formal walking practice is also a concentration practice and the effects stick around longer than sitting too.
> 
> ...


I am trying. I did an hour of
Meditation this morning in bed before getting up. I used the breathing techniques you mention. Then i got up and did 20 minutes of yoga. Im a hopeless case i think sometimes. I know what im supposed to do but im constantly failing. I will keep trying. I have a break now so i will do. Meditation before the mad rush this afternoon. Thank you for your kindness. Have a nice day!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I cant fucking believe this bullshit. They put on 2 patients to my schedule tomorrow i dont like at all. Im
> Like so frustrated. One is 91 years old male and the other is 90 year old women. I know they are old and their time is short but its like them coming out now is like walking to the noose and im part of the hanging crew. This is hard. Deep breaths deep breaths.


Here is a teacher you might like Shaila is no nonsense and serious, she's also very good too... She has other teachings online if you are interested. Great stress busting stuff.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Shaila Catherine | Talks at Google*





Focused and Fearless speaks to ordinary meditators who wish to attain non-ordinary states with ease. It offers a creative and contemporary slant to this ancient path of happiness and wisdom. Blended with contemporary examples, pragmatic exercises, and "how to" instructions that anyone can try, this book provides a wealth of tools to cultivate non-distracted attention in daily life and retreat.

Shaila Catherine has been practicing meditation since 1980, with seven years of accumulated silent retreat experience. She has been teaching since 1996 in the USA, India, Israel, England and New Zealand. Shaila studied at the Sharpham College for Buddhist Studies in England and dedicated six years to studying with masters in India, Nepal and Thailand. Shaila's current focus is the development of concentration and the deep states of absorption called jhana. She is the founder of Insight Meditation South Bay based in Mountain View, California.

This event took place on May 14, 2008, as a part of the [email protected] series.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am trying. I did an hour of
> Meditation this morning in bed before getting up. I used the breathing techniques you mention. Then i got up and did 20 minutes of yoga. Im a hopeless case i think sometimes. I know what im supposed to do but im constantly failing. I will keep trying. I have a break now so i will do. Meditation before the mad rush this afternoon. Thank you for your kindness. Have a nice day!


Thank you Mrs Hero, and all other fellow heroes. Thank you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am trying. I did an hour of
> Meditation this morning in bed before getting up. I used the breathing techniques you mention. Then i got up and did 20 minutes of yoga. Im a hopeless case i think sometimes. I know what im supposed to do but im constantly failing. I will keep trying. I have a break now so i will do. Meditation before the mad rush this afternoon. Thank you for your kindness. Have a nice day!


Your not failing, its normal for the mind to wander, they call it the monkey mind for a reason.
Stage #1 Quiet your mind to become aware of your internal processes. Situation normal, your doing great, intentions are everything here, as soon as you realise you are not on the breath, go back to it immediately and calmly. That too is part of the training your increasing mindfulness by catching yourself constantly and building executive function by deciding to go back to the breath and disengage from thinking. This is an exercise that relaxes, the training is just another form of working out and it works for your brain like it does for your body, makes it stronger and better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Thank you Mr Hero, and all other fellow heroes. Thank you.


Mrs Hero


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

taint said:


> Thank yourselves........fucking Democratic incompetence caused him to get in and now have guaranteed his re-election.


Forget thump......vote republicans out....all of them


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242088712885792769


pretty sure that is BurntRectum1


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> pretty sure that is BurntRectum1


Sounds about as smart as Burnt Butt, we will know soon, they said he's in jail and I ain't seen ole Burnt Butt around... See if the bail times are in concordance with his posts, maybe the judge will ban him from being online for a spell. He picked his username well, he's ass has been feeling the heat constantly around here. If his ears aren't burning, his asshole is, a sock doesn't do much to insulate such a fragile ego.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Take your hand out of your pants you creepy old man.


You are getting pissy over being shown to be a liar for sticking with that line of: "its just the flu".


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

More liberals falling for the hoax.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr Fauci will be fired any day now, he can't keep to the script. I think the poor bastard thought he could somehow do some good despite tRUmp but is coming to his senses.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Dr Fauci will be fired any day now, he can't keep to the script. I think the poor bastard thought he could somehow do some good despite tRUmp but is coming to his senses.


He will be gone this week.....thumps ego can't take it


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

I hope he goes on TV and spills his guts about what a dumpster fire tRUmp and his cronies are.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

For God's sake, follow the science


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Dr Fauci will be fired any day now, he can't keep to the script. I think the poor bastard thought he could somehow do some good despite tRUmp but is coming to his senses.


Fauci has done more than some good. He's done a lot of good. Not just for the American public but for the workers in CDC and FDA who could look to him for examples of what good science is instead of woo-woo sciency "we have a pill that can cure this" bs.

He's a leader and I'm sure a motivation for others, such as our Surgeon General when he had this conversation:

_V host Dr. Mehmet Oz touted a "game-changer" drug combination as a potential "treatment" for the coronavirus Monday on Fox & Friends, and less than an hour later on the program, the U.S. Surgeon General warned viewers against seeking dubious remedies.

Surgeon General Jerome Adams appeared on the Fox News morning show after Oz did, and criticized co-host Steve Doocy and the daytime TV doctor for promoting coronavirus "treatments" that are clinically untested in the United States. Earlier in the program, Oz, who is also a Columbia University professor, gushed over a French doctor's recent tests that used a malaria treatment, a hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin combination, in hopes of finding a coronavirus treatment. Adams warned Doocy and Fox News viewers to stop talking about pursuing treatments and vaccines and to start talking about halting the current spread of COVID-19._









Surgeon General Warns on Fox News Not to Tout Dr. Oz Coronavirus Treatment


TV host Dr. Mehmet Oz touted a clinically unproven drug combination as a potential "treatment" for the coronavirus Monday on Fox & Friends—and less than an hour later the U.S. Surgeon General appeared to warn viewers against seeking dubious remedies.




www.newsweek.com





To repeat:

_*Adams warned Doocy and Fox News viewers to stop talking about pursuing treatments and vaccines and to start talking about halting the current spread of COVID-19.*_


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I hope he goes on TV and spills his guts about what a dumpster fire tRUmp and his cronies are.


There will be a book, we can all be certain of that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Fauci has done more than some good. He's done a lot of good. Not just for the American public but for the workers in CDC and FDA who could look to him for examples of what good science is instead of woo-woo sciency "we have a pill that can cure this" bs.
> 
> He's a leader and I'm sure a motivation for others, such a for our Surgeon General when he had this conversation:
> 
> ...


That's a example of going off script, there are more. But he also was silent standing next to tRUmp day after day while the orange idiot told people do do the opposite of what was recommended by scientists.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

This is beginning to remind me more by the hour, of Jonestown


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

It took 67 days from the first reported case to reach the first 100,000 cases. Eleven days for the second 100,000 and just four days for the third 100,000.......


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> This is beginning to remind me more by the hour, of Jonestown


I'm not thirsty.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> That's a example of going off script, there are more. But he also was silent standing next to tRUmp day after day while the orange idiot told people do do the opposite of what was recommended by scientists.


I've been in similar, though less consequential moments. He's the boss and you can't stop him sometimes. My stepping up to correct what was said wouldn't have helped and only resulted in getting me fired at a time when my services were needed. What you do is make a note of what was said and later get out a correction to avoid confusion. Large corporate offices and especially the government have back channels for information that get more and more important when the person in charge loses their mind. Trump is a time sink for people who could be doing important work instead of damage control. But he's a nuisance and not a source of information. So, rather than create a confusing and embarrassing moment, let him drone on and do what can be done later. Fauci has at times immediately and directly contradicted Trump when given the mic. We are seeing him get that opportunity less. 

So, I think you are right, Trump is likely planning to fire the guy and is already nudging him aside. Trump is still prez. We have 6 months before we can vote him out and another three or so before the lame duck goes. Maybe the Senate will have a change of heart and we can impeach the sucker before then. It's frustrating and sad right now though.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> It took 67 days from the first reported case to reach the first 100,000 cases. Eleven days for the second 100,000 and just four days for the third 100,000.......


Submitted as an example of propaganda from March 6:



Wattzzup said:


> All deaths in the US have been people over 80.
> All deaths in the entire world have been people over 60.
> Most of the people didn’t even die from just the virus, they had other previous medical conditions.
> Driving in a car is more dangerous are you still driving?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

He should have quit long ago, he is respected around the world but I fear he has damaged his reputation by being tRUmps lackey.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> He should have quit long ago, he is respected around the world but I fear he has damaged his reputation by being tRUmps lackey.


Are you talking about Fauci or the Surgeon General?

In either case, it depends on what they did. If they stood silently rather than falling on their sword the moment Trump spoke a falsehood, I disagree. if they actively participate in Trump's fake news, then, yeah, they should stand down. But I don't see that in the statement I posted.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

The surgeon general is a joke and tRUmps lap dog.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The surgeon general is a joke and tRUmps lap dog.


Can you post something on this?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Hobby Lobby forces staff to work during coronavirus after CEO’s wife receives message from God


CEO David Green says his wife, Barbara, who he describes as a "prayer warrior," spoke to God and he told her he's got everything under control...




www.queerty.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

__





Loading…






www.usnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Trump’s new public health 'star'


Surgeon General Jerome Adams wins the president’s praise by amplifying his message, even as it changes.




www.politico.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump’s new public health 'star'
> 
> 
> Surgeon General Jerome Adams wins the president’s praise by amplifying his message, even as it changes.
> ...


You are right. He should step down. His comments about "the flu is worse" and others. We need scientists medical professionals, not toadies in that position.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

I would so love to see Dr Fauci turn around and give trump a big loud “Fuck you”.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I would so love to see Dr Fauci turn around and give trump a big loud “Fuck you”.


I want to see Fauci standing behind Biden at his first presidential address.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

tRUmp is healthier than the surgeon general LOL.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> ...He's the boss and you can't stop him sometimes...


Dr Fauci talks about this here. Wouldn't he have been a great mentor if you worked for him?




__





Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

COVID-19 Map - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering (CSSE) at Johns Hopkins University (JHU)




coronavirus.jhu.edu


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 23, 2020)

Ok, just a wee divergence from this depressing thread.
Trivia test for all you boomers.
Name the artist and I'll come too your home & personally show you how too really grow really good weed (East coast only, that's as far as I'll go)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2020)

*As trump pushes hyped antiviral chloroquine, many in other countries are believing it and starting to overdose......*

In recent days, President Donald Trump has embraced chloroquine and its derivative hydroxychloroquine as a “game changer” after a small clinical trial in France showed promise of the drugs’ effectiveness in treating the viral infection. While Trump has hyped the medications as potential cures, the nation’s top infectious-disease expert has expressed hesitancy, noting that the findings are merely anecdotal and that more studies and trials are needed.

During Monday’s broadcast of the president’s favorite morning show, however, celebrity doctor Dr. Oz excitedly shared with the Fox News audience that he had spoken with French doctor behind the trial that’s thrilled Trump and he agrees that it is indeed a “game changer.”

Lou Dobbs Said Media Hyped Coronavirus. Now He’s in Quarantine.

After Oz, who has a history of “dispensing misinformation” on his show, said that he would be working alongside other universities and clinics to start trials soon, _Fox & Friends_ co-host Brian Kilmeade brought up Dr. Anthony Fauci’s attempts to temper expectations of the drugs’ abilities to combat the coronavirus, wondering what was “going on there” since it appears there’s no “downside” since it isn’t “hurting people.” (Nigerian health officials have, in fact, issued a warning after three people overdosed on chloroquine.)

Oz, meanwhile, said that while he respects Fauci he feels comfortable hyping the drug treatment because “the data is so strong” and Americans will be taking it anyway now that it’s been advertised.

Trump and his lackeys will always push the narrative and dispense false hopes and unfounded facts. In the grand scheme of things , we have a president that we cannot trust . The FDA put out a statement that chloroquine is not recognized nor recommended for any use concerning covid 19. Trump was also stating how “ hard it is for rich people to run for office “ . As relief stalls on the hill , Republicans look for company provisions *first *over workers , bailouts that could open ways for companies to buy back stock and possibly firing their workers . Democratics continue to push for hard safeguards for the workers left in the wake. Many corporations are there with their hands out , including trump’s own hotel and business ventures. Bottom line , President Trump doesn’t care for people , only the market and the rich .... from wealthy ( including the head of the N.Y. stock exchange ) using insider tips to dump stock to possible patent seizures on drugs and “ govt. owned “ companies . Even as medical supplies WILL deplete within the week. Seriously. Medical supplies are ordered and some country will outbid on them and they are shipped away . It is the reality.

Trump doesn’t care about you .... we are collateral damage in his quest to be re-elected and continued effort to enrich the wealthy by any means necessary. Trump is worse than COVID 19 .... He alone brings death.

#VoteOrangeOut
Trump fucks kids
#FuckTrump


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump’s new public health 'star'
> 
> 
> Surgeon General Jerome Adams wins the president’s praise by amplifying his message, even as it changes.
> ...


This is all I have to know about that fool

Appearing on the March 2 edition of “Fox and Friends,” the surgeon general said he remained “convinced that more people are going to die by far from the flu than from coronavirus — not only in our country, but across the planet.” At the time, public health officials were urging Americans to stop comparing the new outbreak to the flu, noting that it minimized the risk of the far more deadly coronavirus, but Trump had used the comparison to allay concerns. 
Trump sure can pick 'em


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Michigan will be under a stay at home order for at least 3 weeks starting at midnight tonight.










Stay-at-home executive order now in effect for State of Michigan


Governor Gretchen Whitmer's "Stay Home, Stay Safe" executive order is currently in effect for at least three weeks.




www.wxyz.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Republicans want to cull the herd of the weak and old, hey it's only 8,250,000 slackers and everything will be fine.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 23, 2020)

Just got back from the market now & finished stocking up with around 3 weeks worth of food.
I was actually surprised too see most everyone wearing gloves & around half wearing masks.( COVID-19 is in my town)
I felt like a pariah because I wasn't wearing any PPD's (Personal Protection Devices) & had too hold back my smoking induced cough because I didn't want to be stared at, or even worse, beaten.
Welcome to the new World


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2020)

I take ZERO chances , being diabetic , I shopped a couple days ago .... simple get in and get the fuck out kind of run. Many , I mean MANY were not masked yet alone gloved. I managed to have at least a couple boxes of nitrile gloves and a few 3M 8210 masks ( from work ) to wear . Literally people watching ..... customers pushing baby carriages, carting all of their kids with them , openly sneezing. My wife had to go pick up a 3 month run of meds so I went with her to ensure at no point remove mask ( she is not familiar using PPE ) .

I told her not to worry about how we looked .... I told her to think of it in the same way of handling firearms .... Consider ALL public being considered ( loaded ) and not safe. Just watching the interaction and frivolous behavior was scary ... store associates not protected , handling cash , licking fingers to open bags to fill , greeters ( elderly ) , even the poor sap wrangling cart “ trains “ openly grabbing handles without care.

I may be overthinking it but I cannot risk it . Being a vet also , I am trying to stay away from the VA hospital as much as possible. And have called to insist on continued refills ( even those that need case worker auth ) so I do not have to go in person.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Republicans want to cull the herd of the weak and old, hey it's only 8,250,000 slackers and everything will be fine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511828


It's not that big of a deal, think of it as you would putting a beloved family pet to "sleep".


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2020)

Wondering when some ol codger will decide to take out some whipper snappers with him by gun .


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Maybe tRUmp can send out syringes with the "sleep" drug and as patriotic Americans we can put down grandma and grandpa and make America great again.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr. Bruce Aylard has almost 30 years experience in fighting polio, Ebola and other diseases, and now, he’s turned his attention to stopping the spread of COVID-19.

Aylward, the senior adviser to the Director-General of the World Health Organization (WHO), is one of the worlds top experts in charge of fighting the coronavirus pandemic.

The doctor, who lead a joint WHO mission to China in February to study the effectiveness of the response there to the virus, has seen firsthand the measures Beijing took to fight the virus. Now he’s sharing what he learned with governments and communicating with the WHO response teams working to fight COVID-19 in virus epicenters around the globe.

This what he had to say about Millennials

"This is one of the most serious diseases you will face in your lifetime, and recognize that and respect it. It is dangerous to you as an individual. It is dangerous to your parents, to your grandparents and the elderly in particular and it is dangerous to your society in general. You are not an island in this, you are part of a broader community, you are part of transmission chains. If you get infected you are making this much more complicated and you are putting people in danger, not just yourself.
Never, never underestimate a new disease, there’s just too much unknown. What we do know is it will kill young people, it will make young people sick in large numbers. You’ve gotta respect this."

Are you listening, all you deniers on this thread?

Well you better, because with your attitudes, your going to kill people.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 23, 2020)

I have to carry this document in my truck right now for the next few months, I think I'll be hauling around a lot of produce/food for a little while 

Kinda makes me wonder if domestic travel is getting ready to be banned unless it's strictly for work transporting essential freight 

I do like the sweet hum of a running reefer trailer


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2020)

*This your last chance. After this there is no turning back. You take the blue pill, the story ends. 
You wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to. You take the red pill, 
you stay in Wonderland, and I show you how deep the rabbit hole goes. 

Remember, all I'm offering is the truth. Nothing more.*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Man dies after self-medicating with chloroquine phosphate


PSA: Chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine are not approved for coronavirus.




www.axios.com


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 23, 2020)

Well that's the UK in full lockdown now. Stupid people were all out gathering in all the parks yesterday because it was a good day. Probably led to the decision


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Maybe tRUmp can send out syringes with the "sleep" drug and as patriotic Americans we can put down grandma and grandpa and make America great again.


Sounds like an installment of Logan's Run.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Sounds like an installment of Logan's Run.


Lets not go crazy about this, LR was 21 years old, lets just kill everyone over 50, maga, winning.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Dr Fauci talks about this here. Wouldn't he have been a great mentor if you worked for him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, he's a good one.

This bit:

*Q: Most everyone thinks that you’re doing a remarkable job, but you’re standing there as the representative of truth and facts, and things are being said that aren’t true and aren’t factual.

A:* The way it happened is that after he made that statement [suggesting China could have revealed the discovery of a new coronavirus 3 to 4 months earlier], I told the appropriate people, it doesn’t comport, because 2 or 3 months earlier would have been September. The next time they sit down with him and talk about what he’s going to say, they will say, “By the way, Mr. President, be careful about this and don’t say that.” But I can’t jump in front of the microphone and push him down. OK, he said it. Let’s try and get it corrected for the next time.

It's what I meant when I said this:



Fogdog said:


> I've been in similar, though less consequential moments. He's the boss and you can't stop him sometimes. My stepping up to correct what was said wouldn't have helped and only resulted in getting me fired at a time when my services were needed. What you do is make a note of what was said and later get out a correction to avoid confusion. Large corporate offices and especially the government have back channels for information that get more and more important when the person in charge loses their mind. Trump is a time sink for people who could be doing important work instead of damage control. But he's a nuisance and not a source of information. So, rather than create a confusing and embarrassing moment, let him drone on and do what can be done later. Fauci has at times immediately and directly contradicted Trump when given the mic. We are seeing him get that opportunity less.


If one is working on important tasks during a crisis, the tasks are job one. A knowledge worker's ability to get that job done includes their integrity and reputation for honesty. Fauci walks the line but doesn't cross over it. It's simply not worth it to stop Trump from being a fool if by doing so we lose the services of Fauci. There have been times when Fauci put his job at risk to maintain integrity. We all see it. Trump knows he can't fire him. Not yet. 

Agree that the Surgeon General stepped over the line when he touted Trump's false and misleading allusions that coronavirus is "just another flu". He lost influence and credibility with his staff but also with people in the media when he allowed his office to become a propaganda tool. His credibility is his main asset and it's gone. That guy has to go.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Dr. Bruce Aylard has almost 30 years experience in fighting polio, Ebola and other diseases, and now, he’s turned his attention to stopping the spread of COVID-19.
> 
> Aylward, the senior adviser to the Director-General of the World Health Organization (WHO), is one of the worlds top experts in charge of fighting the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> ...


Can I copy this to post to some of my mates and work colleagues who still are not serious about this virus. Mainly for the young guys who are working with me.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I take ZERO chances , being diabetic , I shopped a couple days ago .... simple get in and get the fuck out kind of run. Many , I mean MANY were not masked yet alone gloved. I managed to have at least a couple boxes of nitrile gloves and a few 3M 8210 masks ( from work ) to wear . Literally people watching ..... customers pushing baby carriages, carting all of their kids with them , openly sneezing. My wife had to go pick up a 3 month run of meds so I went with her to ensure at no point remove mask ( she is not familiar using PPE ) .
> 
> I told her not to worry about how we looked .... I told her to think of it in the same way of handling firearms .... Consider ALL public being considered ( loaded ) and not safe. Just watching the interaction and frivolous behavior was scary ... store associates not protected , handling cash , licking fingers to open bags to fill , greeters ( elderly ) , even the poor sap wrangling cart “ trains “ openly grabbing handles without care.
> 
> I may be overthinking it but I cannot risk it . Being a vet also , I am trying to stay away from the VA hospital as much as possible. And have called to insist on continued refills ( even those that need case worker auth ) so I do not have to go in person.


I don't have masks (all sold out) or latex gloves (all sold out), but have the capability to stay indoors for 3 weeks.
You doing the right thing, doing the best you can in this fucked up situation.
Just stay away from the fools
Stay safe my friend


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

And then there were 4....



We have fewer people because of the 'virus problem'....


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 23, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> Can I copy this to post to some of my mates and work colleagues who still are not serious about this virus. Mainly for the young guys who are working with me.


You work in a market, right?
I commend you for your service in this time of crisis, seriously.
I felt like leaving a tip for the checkout clerk putting her life on the line in away.
Do you wear protective gear?
None of the empolyees were wearing any where I was.
That should be mandatory in my opinion, because I don't like the idea of someone coughing on my produce, or the worker being infected by someone else.
They should be issued facemasks & gloves by mandate.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 23, 2020)

Yeah a large supermarket.
Thanks man, it is much appreciated. Not much thanks going about lately.
I do not, best I have is anti bacterial gel.
I actually talked to the store manager today and he said we are to start enacting social distancing on the shop floor but no sign of masks. Some colleagues have gloves but think that's their own supply.
I agree that we should have them and have been saying it from the beginning of last week.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 23, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> Yeah a large supermarket.
> Thanks man, it is much appreciated. Not much thanks going about lately.
> I do not, best I have is anti bacterial gel.
> I actually talked to the store manager today and he said we are to start enacting social distancing on the shop floor but no sign of masks. Some colleagues have gloves but think that's their own supply.
> I agree that we should have them and have been saying it from the beginning of last week.


A mask isn't as important as CONSTANTLY washing your hands and NEVER touching your face.

In a worse case scenario, wear a full faced motorcycle helmet.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4511851
> 
> *This your last chance. After this there is no turning back. You take the blue pill, the story ends.
> You wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to. You take the red pill,
> ...


I'll take the Red one, that's sound's like more fun


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Is it just me or is Barr thinking 'This guy won't be happy until he gets me killed one way or another'?


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 23, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> A mask isn't as important as CONSTANTLY washing your hands and NEVER touching your face.
> 
> In a worse case scenario, wear a full faced motorcycle helmet.


that's a given, wash hands before shift and multiple times during shift. anti bac gel is just so i dont have to constantly leave to wash my hands.
If i have to buy myself something a functioning bane mask would be epic lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> that's a given, wash hands before shift and multiple times during shift. anti bac gel is just so i dont have to constantly leave to wash my hands.
> If i have to buy myself something a functioning bane mask would be epic lol


don't forget the eyes.....goggles or face shield too


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> A mask isn't as important as CONSTANTLY washing your hands and NEVER touching your face.
> 
> In a worse case scenario, wear a full faced motorcycle helmet.


except in a bank .... lol


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 23, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> A mask isn't as important as CONSTANTLY washing your hands and NEVER touching your face.
> 
> In a worse case scenario, wear a full faced motorcycle helmet.





doublejj said:


> don't forget the eyes.....goggles or face shield too


That's definitely one thing i need to get better at. Have an anxiety tick where i play with my facial hair when i get stressed, used to be nail biting but that's not an issue anymore.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just got back from the market now & finished stocking up with around 3 weeks worth of food.
> I was actually surprised too see most everyone wearing gloves & around half wearing masks.( COVID-19 is in my town)
> I felt like a pariah because I wasn't wearing any PPD's (Personal Protection Devices) & had too hold back my smoking induced cough because I didn't want to be stared at, or even worse, beaten.
> Welcome to the new World


Shop early in the morning Jimmy, the stores are open for seniors here an hour early, I think they have it in most places now. Don't go around supper time when people are getting off work (those that are still working) and stopping in on the way home. Personal distance and washing your hands like an obsessive compulsive, along with rediscovering your own backyard, in some detail I might add, is the order of the day (by the government, not me!) It will be a lot safer in Public a month from now than it is right now (depending on the government and people too).

Just don't get drunk and start licking strange door knobs like a Trumper! Put that smokers cough to good use, it will move you to the head of the checkout line in a hurry, as long as ya can dodge the can goods being hurled at yer head you'll be fine, bullets are hard to dodge though...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Well tRUmp has made the US number 1, we have the steepest curve in the world, USA USA USA, maga,winning.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> except in a bank .... lol


I was just thinking that this is the perfect time to rob a bank.
Just walk in with a mask & no one would bat an eye.
Perfect


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well tRUmp has made the US number 1, we have the steepest curve in the world, USA USA USA, maga,winning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511993


Yer number one alright, ya even beat Iran, we ain't too far behind though...


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well tRUmp has made the US number 1, we have the steepest curve in the world, USA USA USA, maga,winning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511993


That's pretty god damn scary TBH. I am curious how the UK is going to handle this and will also be good to find out if there is a difference in the way the Scottish NHS deals with it over the English NHS


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2020)

*FBI says now is a great time to download its home fitness app ... *

Big Brother is a SICK spotter, bro. 

We all need a positive and encouraging friend in these times of social distancing. The FBI, it turns out, wants to be that friend to you..... 

Listen , don’t download this fucking ridiculous attempt to calm the masses. Fuck them.

The agency perhaps most associated with lobbying against encryption and your privacy put on a bright and cheery face Monday morning, encouraging everyone stuck at home to get a little exercise with the help of the FBI's very own mobile app. That's right, the FBI wants you to download its app onto your smartphone. 

"#MondayMotivation Are you looking for tips for indoor workouts?" asked the FBI. "Download the #FBI’s Physical Fitness Test app to learn proper form for exercises you can do at home like pushups and situps."

Don’t cede your location to this circus of government clowns .... everyday is getting more absurd than the next.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *FBI says now is a great time to download its home fitness app ... *
> 
> Big Brother is a SICK spotter, bro.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I really don't want Barr giving Brad Parscale any more of my data than that fucker already has to use to spam me with pro-Trump/anti-Establishment lies.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2020)

Found it in the app store .... again dont download unless you like being tracked even more.

Im sure putin has got his version on line too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Just got the emergency alert on my cell phone about Michigan's stay at home order starting tonight.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Remember this?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Remember this?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512023


Well, yeah

We are just now trying to figure out how to pay for it.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Ok, just a wee divergence from this depressing thread.
> Trivia test for all you boomers.
> Name the artist and I'll come too your home & personally show you how too really grow really good weed (East coast only, that's as far as I'll go)




Yes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll take the Red one, that's sound's like more fun


You've already taken it back in 2016 and yer still tripping jimmy, Trump is leading you down that rabbit hole right now... The Blue pill (democrat) will make you wake up again back in the normal world, with only your, dead family, flashbacks, sore asshole, empty wallet and PTSD to remind you of the nightmare!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

The USA has and will have 10X as many as we do coming home. We had almost a million in America and I imagine only half left.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/three-flight-peru-champagne-1.5506506



*More than a million Canadian citizens and permanent residents returned home last week*
*Repatriation flights headed to Peru, Morocco, Spain, Honduras, Ecuador, El Salvador and Guatemala*

More than a million Canadian citizens and permanent residents returned home last week as governments around the world ramped up their warnings about the threat of COVID-19.

A spokesperson for the Canada Border Services Agency said 959,600 Canadians and 43,890 permanent residents returned to Canada between March 14 and March 20. That lines up with the point when Prime Minister Justin Trudeau began urging Canadians to avoid all international travel and Foreign Affairs Minister François-Philippe Champagne told tourists to get home as soon as possible.

Here is a breakdown of incoming travel over that period, supplied by CBSA spokesperson Ashley Lemire.
By air:

529,407 Canadians
23,615 Permanent residents
By land:

428,724 Canadians
20,243 Permanent residents
By sea:

1,469 Canadians
32 Permanent residents
Even more Canadians are expected to come home in the coming days as Canada arranges a handful of flights to scoop up travellers stranded abroad by travel restrictions.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

Trump seems to be getting ready to ignore the advice of health professionals.









Trump says things will be 'bad' but is itching to scale back social distancing


President Donald Trump signaled Monday he is aware things may get worse before they get better as the country battles the coronavirus pandemic. But nonetheless he is itching to ease federal guidelines that have shuttered businesses and kept workers at home, insisting the economy must be reopened...




www.cnn.com






_CNN)President Donald Trump signaled Monday he is aware things may get worse before they get better as the country battles the coronavirus pandemic. But nonetheless he is itching to ease federal guidelines that have shuttered businesses and kept workers at home, insisting the economy must be reopened even if some of the health professionals on his team appear to disagree.
"Our country wasn't built to be shut down. This is not a country that was built for this. It was not built to be shut down," he said during an evening briefing at the White House, even as he acknowledged Monday the effects of coronavirus are likely to worsen.
"Certainly, this is going to be bad," Trump said.
The dueling positions underscored the dynamic currently animating Trump's coronavirus task force, which is split on whether the self-isolating measures are worth the cost to the economy.


Trump admitted there were opposing views, but he insisted he would take into account the views of officials such as Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation's top infectious disease specialist.
"If it were up to the doctors, they may say let's keep it shut down -- let's shut down the entire world," Trump said.
Halfway through the self-prescribed period of self-isolation, the economic effects are clearly weighing on the President, who had banked on a strong US economy in his reelection plans.
As the country entered another week of virtual shutdown, tough questions have been raised on how long the coronavirus mitigation measures he recommended will last and whether they are worth the economic pain._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

I see Donald is touting the hydroxychloroquine "cure" on TV like a snake oil salesman, he's pushing it hard. It might explain why Fauci isn't there...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Trump seems to be getting ready to ignore the advice of health professionals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lock him up


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Donald is touting the hydroxychloroquine "cure" on TV like a snake oil salesman, he's pushing it hard. It might explain why Fauci isn't there...


I think Fauci sleeps with Rudy.......i doubt you'll see him again, he's not useful to trump any more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Trump seems to be getting ready to ignore the advice of health professionals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The states will rebel, in 15 days the American public is gonna be in shock at the disaster unfolding in their hospitals. By next week you'll never hear about it again, what 15 day plan? Never heard of it... It's not my fault, I take no responsibility...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I think Fauci sleeps with Rudy.......i doubt you'll see him again, he's not useful to trump any more.


He's gonna get fired because he makes Donald look bad, it won't matter as time goes on, the states are increasingly taking charge of public health and other than money or assistance, they don't have much say now. Even the states are rolling out their own testing and labs are gearing up for it now. If he fired Fauci it might even be good, he would be on TV more and speaking more freely, Biden would hire him back in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The states will rebel, in 15 days the American public is gonna be in shock at the disaster unfolding in their hospitals. By next week you'll never hear about it again, what 15 day plan? Never heard of it... It's not my fault, I take no responsibility...


probably right. By next week, the idea of business as usual will be a fond memory.

On the good news, Italy has seen two days in a row where the number of deaths have dropped. OK, so not great news but they may have turned the corner.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

Here is what is in the media today about hydroxychloroquine

https://www.insidernj.com/press-release/top-doctors-join-pennacchios-call-use-hydroxychloroquine-combat-spread-covid-19/

*Top Doctors Join Pennacchio’s Call to Use Hydroxychloroquine to Combat Spread of COVID-19*
March 23, 2020, 1:05 pm | in

*Top Doctors Join Pennacchio’s Call to Use Hydroxychloroquine to Combat Spread of COVID-19*

A recent French peer review study by renowned infectious disease specialist Dr. Didier Raoult which was published in the International Journal of Antimicrobial Agents showed promising results in the treatment of COVID-19 with Hydroxychloroquine (HCQ).
The French study also showed a significant decrease in “viral shedding,” from patients treated with HCQ. The lower the shedding, the less likelihood that the virus can be communicated to other individuals.

As the medical profession evaluates different treatment options, public health officials should adopt early treatment measures with the existing tools at our disposal. HCQ is an inexpensive, safe drug that has been used in the treatment of malaria for seventy years.
With no vaccine or antiviral in place, HCQ is the lead candidate for early treatment against the COVID-19 virus. This was the conclusion of a recent medical paper written by Dr. Raymond Chang whose affiliations include the Institute of East-West Medicine in New York and the National Taiwan University Hospital in Taiwan.

HCQ has the ability to prevent the virus from entering the cell, as well as to prevent the virus from replicating. HCQ has the unique factor of being able to accumulate high concentrations in the lungs (specifically where it is needed). What is also appealing is the long duration (22 day half-life) of HCQ in the body. These factors make it promising for early treatment if ingested days before the virus is introduced.

Worldwide reaction to the virus has been one of containment through isolation and social distancing. The objective of early treatment is to decrease the time of isolation and social distancing. The longer the isolation the more devastating the effects on our lives. A nationwide program of early treatment with HCQ, along with concurrent isolation may reap exponential benefits. The existing record of HCQ, its promise of efficacy in the treatment of COVID-19 and low costs make the risk to benefit ratio well worth the effort.

Federal and State governments should immediately direct public policy towards increasing production, storage and establishing a distribution protocol and regimen for HCQ to ameliorate the spread of the COVID-19 virus. This was the conclusion reached by U.S. academic studies in response to French infectious disease specialist Dr. Raoult’s peer review study, saying HCQ has a strong potential as a prophylactic measure against the severity of COVID-19.

We the undersigned agree with New Jersey State Senator Joe Pennacchio that all levels of government should work together to ameliorate the COVID-19 pandemic by developing an early treatment to minimize the effects of the virus and reduce its communicability by decreasing viral shedding with the use of Hydroxychloroquine:
Anika Ackerman MD
Urology
Joseph Addeo MD
Oncology
Munir Ahmed MD
Orthopedics
Niran Al-Agba DO
Pediatrics
Frank Alario MD
Internal Medicine
Sharon Carswell MD
Family Medicine
Kimberly Corba MD
Family Medicine
Doug Crane MD
Internal Medicine
Madeline Danny DO
Family Medicine
Philip DeFina PhD
Neuroscientist Clinical Research
US ARMY Intel
Anthony Dippolito MD
MBA General & Colorectal Surgeon
John Eck MD
Family Medicine
Josephine Feingold MD
Emergency Medicine
Ken Fisher MD
Family Medicine
....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> probably right. By next week, the idea of business as usual will be a fond memory.
> 
> On the good news, Italy has seen two days in a row where the number of deaths have dropped. OK, so not great news but they may have turned the corner.


i think they just stopped counting....


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

Reports from Italy say that many are choosing to die at home and not even going to the hospital when they get sick.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Reports from Italy say that many are choosing to die at home and not even going to the hospital when they get sick.


They still have death certificates and every one of them will be tested


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

More of today's media buzz
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine: what to know about the potential coronavirus drugs | CNN


As the world's health experts race to find treatments -- and eventually, a cure -- for the novel coronavirus, two drugs have jumped to the front of the conversation: chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine.




www.cnn.com





*Chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine: what to know about the potential coronavirus drugs*
(CNN)As the world's health experts race to find treatments -- and eventually, a cure -- for the novel coronavirus, two drugs have jumped to the front of the conversation: chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine.

President Donald Trump has called the drugs, which are used to treat malaria and other conditions, game changers, and a rush to procure the pharmaceuticals spurred several US states to take measures to prevent shortages amid the Covid-19 pandemic.

Your coronavirus questions answered

New York moved to begin trials Tuesday, procuring 70,000 doses of hydroxychloroquine and 750,000 doses of chloroquine, Gov. Andrew Cuomo said. In addition Bayer, the drug maker, has donated 3 million doses of Resochin, its brand name for chloroquine, to the federal government.


Perhaps demonstrating why health officials are urging caution -- saying chloroquine requires further clinical study and might not be the panacea it's billed to be -- officials in Nigeria's Lagos state have reported three overdoses in the days since the drug entered the conversation surrounding the pandemic.

So, what exactly are these drugs, and what promise do they hold?

*Vital to battle against malaria*
Chloroquine is used to treat malaria, as well as in chemoprophylaxis, which is the administering of drugs to prevent the development of disease, according to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Since 2006, it has not been recommended for use in severe malaria because of problems with resistance, particularly in the Oceania region, according to the World Health Organization.
WHO includes it on its list of "essential medicines," meaning it should be kept affordable and accessible at all times.

According to the Swiss-registered organization, Medicines for Malaria Venture, chloroquine is a derivative of quinine, which French chemists in 1820 isolated from the bark of the cinchona tree found in South America, employing it as a treatment for fevers.
German scientists created the synthetic chloroquine in 1934 as part of a class of anti-malarials, MMV said, and chloroquine and DDT became "the two principal weapons in WHO's global eradication malaria campaign" following World War II, the organization said.
Hydroxychloroquine is what's known as an analog of chloroquine, meaning the two have similar structures but different chemical and biological properties. The former is considered the less toxic derivative, according to studies.

It's given to patients with rheumatoid arthritis, lupus and the blood disorder porphyria cutanea tarda, the CDC said.

*'It's not going to kill anybody'*
The reason Trump lauds the drugs is because they've been shown, in labs, to be effective against severe acute respiratory syndrome coronaviruses -- including the SARS strain that causes Covid-19 -- as well as other coronaviruses, the CDC said.
Hydroxychloroquine is being studied to determine if it can prevent the onset of Covid-19 before or after a patient is infected with the SARS coronavirus strain that causes it, and if it can be used to treat Covid-19 sufferers, the CDC said.
Because the drug has been in use for years, Trump said, it potentially poses fewer risks than a newly developed drug.

"The nice part is," he said last week, "it's been around for a long time, so we know that if things don't go as planned, it's not going to kill anybody."
The CDC cited a study, documented in the journal Bioscience Trends this month, that chloroquine phosphate has demonstrated "apparent efficacy and acceptable safety against COVID-19-associated pneumonia" in trials in China.

It is thus considered a recommended antiviral for Covid-19 treatment in China, and several countries are recommending both drugs for hospitalized Covid-19 patients, the CDC said.
Chloroquine also appears to have "broad-spectrum antiviral properties" and effects on immune response, Bayer said in its statement announcing the drug donations.
"New data from initial preclinical and evolving clinical research conducted in China, while limited, shows potential for the use of Resochin in treating patients with COVID-19 infection," the statement said.

*Evidence only anecdotal, expert said*
Regarding the combination of hydroxychloroquine and the antibiotic azithromycin -- which Trump tweeted could be "one of the biggest game changers in the history of medicine" -- a single "small study" shows the combination helped against the SARS strain that causes Covid-19, the CDC said, but "did not assess clinical benefits."
The CDC said the combination can disrupt the heart's electrical activity and warns against prescribing the paired drugs to anyone with chronic medical conditions, such as renal failure or hepatic disease.
Chloroquine's side effects include seizures, nausea, vomiting, deafness, vision changes and low blood pressure. Both chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, however, are reportedly well-tolerated in Covid-19 patients, according to the CDC.
*more..*


----------



## Bear420 (Mar 23, 2020)

He can name lots of fucking Countries, What a joke that fucker couldn't name 20 I bet without stomping off in a huff. 

He Say's I can Name Many. I call Bullshit. This man is a maniac. lunatic and he's going to kill thousands if not hundreds of thousands.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2020)

CDC says coronavirus RNA found in Princess Cruise ship cabins up to 17 days after passengers left


Traces of the coronavirus were found up to 17 days after passengers disembarked the Diamond Princess cruise ship, surviving far longer on surfaces than previous research has shown, according to new data published Monday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

I would leave the big city’s and move in with a friend or family member wait to see what happens. Food rationing is next.


----------



## topcat (Mar 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242088712885792769


They shoot horses, don't they?


radiant Rudy said:


> pretty sure that is BurntRectum1


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2020)

When does that Magic Marker come back into play ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2020)

So did Rudy go sleepy with Jimmy Hoffa ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> So did Rudy go sleepy with Jimmy Hoffa ?


If Rudy gets coronavirus he's as good as dead, he's got health issues, He's one witness you might not hear from, ditto for Roger Stone , but he's in good shape. Manafort must be sweating whenever his cellmate coughs...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 23, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Yes.


Ok, you got the band, but you didn't give the name of the artist that did the album covers.
C'mon, you can do it


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 23, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> I would leave the big city’s and move in with a friend or family member wait to see what happens. Food rationing is next.


Good time to live in an agricultural community..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2020)

Rand Paul is a fucking bonehead, single handedly wiping out the senate! Jesus Christ!
*Doctor Criticizes Sen. Paul For Not Self-Quarantining | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Sen. Rand Paul, R-Ky., became the first known Senator to test positive for the coronavirus, which has sent shock waves through Congress. Sen. Ezekiel Emanuel criticizes Sen. Paul, who is a physician, for not going into self-quarantine.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Republicans are now full bleed NATIONAL Socialists.


fify


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 23, 2020)

Trumpers are just wonderful people, aren't they?








Google News


Comprehensive up-to-date news coverage, aggregated from sources all over the world by Google News.




news.google.com




So this woman not only buys out a local Dollar Tree of every single box of paper towels, napkins, and toilet paper so that no one else can buy any, but caps it off with this:

"Donald Trump! Go Donald Trump!"


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2020)

Time to wear a new mask out in public ... 

*Remember, remember, the Fifth of November ....*
( or 3rd depending on election )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2020)

*Texas Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick thinks grandparents should be willing to sacrifice their lives to save the economy .... *

I wish this was some kind of sick fucking joke but ..... 
Texas Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick (R) seems to think that if given the choice, Americans 70 and over would be willing to risk getting coronavirus and possibly dying if it means stores re-open and the economy rebounds.

On Fox News Monday night, Patrick lamented not being asked how he would balance protecting some of the people most at-risk for contracting coronavirus — adults 65 and over — while keeping businesses up and running. "No one reached out to me and said, as a senior citizen, are you willing to take a chance on your survival in exchange for keeping the America that all America loves for your children and grandchildren?" he said. "If that's the exchange, I'm all in."

The 69-year-old kept going, saying that "those of us who are 70 plus, we'll take care of ourselves, but don't sacrifice the country." This declaration "doesn't make me noble or brave or anything like that," Patrick said, "I just think there's lots of grandparents out there like me ... what we all care about and what we love more than anything are those children and I want to live smart and see through this, but I don't want the whole country to be sacrificed, and that's what I see."

Host Tucker Carlson asked Patrick for clarification, wanting to make sure he really was saying that "this disease could take your life, but that's not the scariest thing to you, there's something that would be worse than dying." Patrick paused, possibly realizing that he just volunteered as tribute in _The_ _Hunger Games: Coronavirus Edition_, then responded, "Yeah." ...... 

Logan’s Run is real ....


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Time to wear a new mask out in public ...
> 
> *Remember, remember, the Fifth of November ....*
> ( or 3rd depending on election )
> ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2020)

Not too add to the misery of the latest news ..... This by far upset me more of anything I had read so far. I actually cried for her.
( not a joke ) .... one of those things you cannot unsee. 

92 year old out “ shopping “ crying over empty shelves and being “ stripped “ of items. Story goes items were forcibly taken. I swear , if I see that mob mentality or some poor old lady getting robbed or abused , I will intervene. There is no fucking way I will stand by for it. Without saying how ( due to mods ) I will issue justice , hands down. I feel it’s gonna be the Wild West all over again and during those times , shit happened.

Thoughts ?


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Sorry, but I have to ask,
> 
> This isn't some deep state zionists puppet masters are taking over the world kind of thing is it?


We can say without a doubt that globalism is behind this virus hoax, what ever name you would like to go with, their is a hidden agenda, and people who will not anytime soon be revealed are behind it, how would revealed people conspire a secret agenda behind everyone's back when they are constantly out in the open?

This isn't a joke, I wouldn't outstretch my opinion like this if It wasn't serious, most here forget that us earlier millenials saw a change in the world before, I was around 15 (age of reason) when the internet took off, and I recognized a change of the atmosphere and consciousness of people when people began realizing the usefulness that the internet provided, well that same energy is back again but it's different and negative this time around, take what someone like me can tell you seriously ! I'm not lost in confusion, I know what I'm talking about, limit yourselves if that's your prerogative.

I'm seeing multiple reasons why this isn't a real outbreak as it could/would be presented as, this is not how an pandemic happens its paper-thin all of it, the tests are placebo, the numbers and charts in the projections were modeled after seeing China's Big Lie version of an outbreak, they are leveraging off that I initial fear that began in Wuhan, the fake birthplace of the virus.

Think about that for a moment, those charts they are showing are based off of foreign non ally's deep state manufactured crisis, those scientist have knives held to their throat's to continue the narrative and keep quiet about any falsified information they find, Less they have another doctors accidental death to explain to society.

Just remember those graphs, charts, numbers, tests, are based off an initial lie and then perpetuated.... this is turning into a mass delusion...... it's sickening to see it I've never been so disgusted, this is beyond irrational, and it's why I'm speaking up, this is such sickness of thought and mind control being used against people, take it from someone who has an understanding of mind control as of used it in my own life before, not for evil... and told the person afterwards.

This is ordo ab chao , our country is not under our sovereign control anymore, this is globalism sinking in, this is what Albert Pike and people like Hitler and Stalin wrote about, this is the projection of themselves into the future just like their literature that was written by them was to bring about, this was their purpose.

This virus doesn't exist, once again I'm here making this statement, the President even came out and told the truth about it initially, which is amazing to me, because he was actually saying something real for once, it is a hoax and he didn't want to have to go along with the big lie, he seemed to show care for a second before he continued with the Lie / Narrative that he's forced to abide by.

Anyone reading this, don't just blindly accept that what you are being told, this is a new Age beginning, I've known a virus was going to be released for over a decade, I just didn't know that it would be a faked mass deception virus that the whole world collaborates with and accepts through fear, everything about this points to fear, this isn't just something to laugh about like any other scare we've ever seen before, this is going to change life on the whole Earth before its all over, we won't all be back online In a decade from now reminiscing about the corona scare and carrying on with life as before, this is the beginning of the Big Lie and this changes history, life doesn't stay the same after this because War happens, a reset on society has begun, laugh all you want, just know you'll be saying "how did he know" 5 years from now, we will have a very different outlook on life and the World after this, if we survive Society's outlash and Death roll from modernization and logistical provisions that we all take for granted.

Anyone fearing this Virus is not aware of what's really going on, I'm not trying to spread fear of War, I'm just someone concerned for my countrymen and women, people need to be aware that globalism would eventually reach into our lives and Society and that is happening now.

Does anyone here doubt that globalism played a part in WW2 and the holocaust? What about the Nazism that existed also in America while the war was ongoing? How could a hidden hand not been involved?

Joseph Stalin quote:

“The easiest way to gain control of the population is to carry out acts of terror. The public will clamor for such laws if their personal security is threatened.”


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> im up right now monitoring my daughters 104 degree fever and dry cough because my wife is knocked out with fatigue and aches and dry cough
> 
> And here is my rebuttal to your wall of shit: fuck you
> 
> ...


It's not corona virus, why are you upset at me if your family has some type of influenza, probably H3N5 or something similar.

I do hope she pulls out of that fever soon, take care there Buck.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 24, 2020)

Michigan is on lockdown now. I got an emergency text alert last night. Can only go to the store or to help somebody or limited outdoor activities

I took a screenshot, I'll try to figure out how to post it


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> We can say without a doubt that globalism is behind this virus hoax, what ever name you would like to go with, their is a hidden agenda, and people who will not anytime soon be revealed are behind it, how would revealed people conspire a secret agenda behind everyone's back when they are constantly out in the open?
> 
> This isn't a joke, I wouldn't outstretch my opinion like this if It wasn't serious, most here forget that us earlier millenials saw a change in the world before, I was around 15 (age of reason) when the internet took off, and I recognized a change of the atmosphere and consciousness of people when people began realizing the usefulness that the internet provided, well that same energy is back again but it's different and negative this time around, take what someone like me can tell you seriously ! I'm not lost in confusion, I know what I'm talking about, limit yourselves if that's your prerogative.
> 
> ...


I hope you didn't expect me to read that past the part where world wide conspiracy something something.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> Michigan is on lockdown now. I got an emergency text alert last night. Can only go to the store or to help somebody or limited outdoor activities
> 
> I took a screenshot, I'll try to figure out how to post it


Hang in there buddy.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## blu3bird (Mar 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Hang in there buddy.


Thanks, yeah I'll hang in there and be safe. I'm still going to work. All of our reefer trailers were at the yard yesterday, it was a beautiful sight. I'll know once I get there, but I'll bet I'm hauling some food somewhere today


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I hope you didn't expect me to read that past the part where world wide conspiracy something something.


I didn't expect you to snap out of the old Age of indoctrination that you refuse to let go of, because you know so much more......

Will you continue to listen to/ abide by what the glowing box tells you? 

Your daily allowance of adherence to the old system, the scripted monotony of the disillusioned ones, those who feed you your daily prescription of conformity and thought control, what would you do without them?

You think I read everything you post? Lol it's a two sided coin, especially if you want to show disrespect, insincerity and inequality like many people here do, not entirely unique to yourself.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 24, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Good time to live in an agricultural community..


Seems a few people over here are having the idea of growing food. Had a few customers ask where the seeds were over the weekend and yesterday. Would think about it myself but my garden needs a lot of work before it could be ready.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 24, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> We can say without a doubt that globalism is behind this virus hoax, what ever name you would like to go with, their is a hidden agenda, and people who will not anytime soon be revealed are behind it, how would revealed people conspire a secret agenda behind everyone's back when they are constantly out in the open?
> 
> This isn't a joke, I wouldn't outstretch my opinion like this if It wasn't serious, most here forget that us earlier millenials saw a change in the world before, I was around 15 (age of reason) when the internet took off, and I recognized a change of the atmosphere and consciousness of people when people began realizing the usefulness that the internet provided, well that same energy is back again but it's different and negative this time around, take what someone like me can tell you seriously ! I'm not lost in confusion, I know what I'm talking about, limit yourselves if that's your prerogative.
> 
> ...


You really need to stop with this campaign of disinformation you have taken up.
WHERE did you get your information? HOW did you know a virus was going to be spread? WHY wait until now to unburden yourself with this knowledge?
I think you just like to smell your own faeces mate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

*Trump Lashes Out as Americans Remain Under Lockdown: A Closer Look*





Seth takes a closer look at the COVID-19 pandemic triggering a public health crisis, economic crisis and leadership crisis.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 24, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> We can say without a doubt that globalism is behind this virus hoax, what ever name you would like to go with, their is a hidden agenda, and people who will not anytime soon be revealed are behind it, how would revealed people conspire a secret agenda behind everyone's back when they are constantly out in the open?
> 
> This isn't a joke, I wouldn't outstretch my opinion like this if It wasn't serious, most here forget that us earlier millenials saw a change in the world before, I was around 15 (age of reason) when the internet took off, and I recognized a change of the atmosphere and consciousness of people when people began realizing the usefulness that the internet provided, well that same energy is back again but it's different and negative this time around, take what someone like me can tell you seriously ! I'm not lost in confusion, I know what I'm talking about, limit yourselves if that's your prerogative.
> 
> ...


You obviously are not able to handle the disinformation spread on the internet and have effectively became mentally ill. Or it is an act and you are just another internet troll, it is impossible to tell. If you are not just a troll, I would advise you seek mental health with someone that understands how to deprogram you.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2020)

Sometimes I would like to tell some self-absorbed people to just fuck off. Especially those with a “STUPID” sign.
If you are not a self-absorbed asshole, never mind.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Welcome to my posts:

*For Cannabis Growing
New Member · From Shenzhen, China
Joined Yesterday at 11:52 PM*

I hope you find them enlightening.
How's things in China?
*您如何穿越长城墙？*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Brazils president is another wack job dictator wannabe and I see a coup d'etat in his future.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

The push is for one world economy, one world govt and one world religion.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

New York will be first state to test treatment of coronavirus with blood from recovered patients


The method dates back more than a century, but it has not been used widely in the United States in decades.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> The push is for one world economy, one world govt and one world religion.


Your tin foil hat is on too tight moron,the virus is having the opposite effect.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

WSJ News Exclusive | U.S. Domestic Passenger Flights Could Virtually Shut Down, Voluntarily or by Government Order


Major U.S. airlines are drafting plans for a potential voluntary shutdown of virtually all passenger flights across the U.S. as government agencies also consider ordering such a move and the air-traffic control system is ravaged by the coronavirus contagion.




www.wsj.com


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> The push is for one world economy, one world govt and one world religion.


Been hearing this shit since the '60s, good to know just who you are.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Been hearing this shit since the '60s, good to know just who you are.


He's a sock of a sock of a sock of a troll.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

That’s because people have been “quoting” the Bible. 

I was kidding by the way. It’s an end of the world scare tactic. Just like since the 60’s.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2020)

They’ve been around lately.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

Here are some videos produced by Gov Cuomo to reminder New Yorkers to stay at home





















Cuomo2024


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Brazils president is another wack job dictator wannabe and I see a coup d'etat in his future.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512409


That's pretty pathetic, Jesus, when the gangs of murdering thugs are more responsible than the country's president!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2020)

A lot of trumpies are prepared to go back to normal activities at his say so. 
Drink that fucking Kool Aid righties.
JONESTOWN


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's pretty pathetic, Jesus, when the gangs of murdering thugs are more responsible than the country's president!


He's the moron that has decided the rest of the rain forest would make good farm land and is burning it.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

Here’s the thing the shutdown is not good for business. Donnie doesn’t want to “shut down” America because it makes us look weak. He wants America to be the best country in the world. And he wants to lead that country. I believe he wants to be a good maybe even great president. He wants to go down in history. 

Problem is he’s too dumb to realize he’s not good. At all. Not even kind of good.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Rudy has crawled out from under his rock to give people bad medical advice, he's a incompetent lawyer and doctor, who knew.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 24, 2020)

I am starting to wonder if the waits for the Trump spectacles to start are really just him waiting until his high from his overseas Sudafed to kick in and end once he starts coming down.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 24, 2020)

Current number of (official) infected:


Confirmed lethal cases:


Currently every 7 days the number of infected & mortalities double, therefore it's very easy to estimate on numbers if the trend stays where it's currently is:

*(NAIVE!!!) Timeline of the near future based on the current trend:*

DATE: ___ INFECTED: _____ DEAD:
29.03.: 600.000 ___________ 26.000 (+1 week)
05.04.: 1.200.000 _________ 52.000
12.04.: 2.400.000 _________ 104.000
19.04.: 4.800.000 _________ 208.000
26.04.: 9.600.000 _________ 416.000
03.05.: 19.200.000 _________ 832.000 (+1 week)
[...]
31.05.: 307.200.000 _______ 13.312.000 (+4 weeks)
28.06.: 4.915.200.000 ____ 212.992.000 (+4 weeks)

03.07. 100% global infection reached; since the median recovery from SARS-2 is an average of 2 weeks the number of fatalities will still keep rising...

With so many deaths in such a short frame of time I wonder if we'll get problems with other infectious diseases as well, and how many will people will starve or die from crime/violence or else because of the huge global societal breakdown.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> and one world religion.


which one will it be? You hear me CRUSADER?!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> The push is for one world economy, one world govt and one world religion.


Push? Push by who? Be precise and name names of individuals and organisations.

The economy is a trend dictated by the rules of economics, trade make us richer, is one of them.
Who wants a world government? Putin? Trump perhaps? The UN is powerless.
One religion? Only fanatical Christians and Muslims advocate that, and they are talking about their religion only and represent a minority view.

Another example of head games and sowing social division sock. You are all over the map, desperately looking for wedges.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

This is amusing to people who are not capable of empathy,fucking ghouls. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242258457060933632


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2020)

These are times for wise, intelligent and careful governance.
We’re fucked


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> im up right now monitoring my daughters 104 degree fever and dry cough because my wife is knocked out with fatigue and aches and dry cough
> 
> And here is my rebuttal to your wall of shit: fuck you
> 
> ...


I wonder when he's dying from COVID-19. if he actually believes the shit he's spewing 
Reality is a bitch


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2020)

I do expect to see more from Congress and Executive to show positive in the next few days. Might change some minds on restarting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Rudy has crawled out from under his rock to give people bad medical advise, he's a incompetent lawyer and doctor, who knew.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512434


I really hope these clowns are right about hydroxychloroquine and it works as advertised, it was being tried by doctors anyway and Donald just tapped into the buzz and milked it. He'll claim he cured the coronavirus in his basement lab and might start appearing at the podium in a white lab coat. He's rolling the dice and stepping in front of the bus to take credit, strangely I hope he gambles and wins on this one, it won't help him at all, he's fucked in November, nothing can change that now.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> Michigan is on lockdown now. I got an emergency text alert last night. Can only go to the store or to help somebody or limited outdoor activities
> 
> I took a screenshot, I'll try to figure out how to post it


My State of Connecticut went on lockdown last night @ 12:01 AM.
Thanks Trump, for your leadership & foresight, you curse on America
Fuck you Trump, I'll meet you in Hell & fuck with you for eternity


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> im up right now monitoring my daughters 104 degree fever and dry cough because my wife is knocked out with fatigue and aches and dry cough
> 
> And here is my rebuttal to your wall of shit: fuck you
> 
> ...


May you and your family be well Buck, caring for a very sick child is gut wrenching. Good luck, it's suppose to go easier on kids and I hope that's the case here. Some need to be bitch slapped back to reality Buck, but you already know that  .


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> Seems a few people over here are having the idea of growing food. Had a few customers ask where the seeds were over the weekend and yesterday. Would think about it myself but my garden needs a lot of work before it could be ready.


Went to Burpees on line to buy some seeds & planters & they were sold out of a lot of items I wanted.
Burpees sold out?
What the fuck?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

If these right wing wack jobs are so pro life why are they wanting to kill everyone's grandparents?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Went to Burpees on line to buy some seeds & planters & they were sold out of a lot of items I wanted.
> Burpees sold out?
> What the fuck?


Yep, a lot of folks got plans for the backyard this summer, more of a practical hobby that keeps ya home and busy, but also one you can eat!

Look online for how to grow stuff from things you can buy at the grocery store, potatoes are a good example, generations of Irishment lived on potatoes Jimmy, you'll be discovering your roots. Go for broke and grow some barley, oats, get a couple of mill stones and make poteen, have a harvest party in the fall, if it's legal to grow dope down there too. Unless you've taken the pledge and are sober, then it's best not to tempt the Devil and just stick to the potatoes...

I'm putting 4 plants into 10 gal fabric grow bags to grow in the backyard this summer. Gonna cut some clones from the gorilla glue#4 x white widow for it soon, I figure I should be able to put out decent sized plants ( 1 or 2' high) by June 1st and induce flowering with a black & white tarp by the middle of july (building a post frame to pull it over). Harvest by the end of september with some polyethylene pulled over a frame in the fall to keep it warm for finishing...

My summer plan, it's legal to grow 4 plants here and I'm gonna use the sun, got a great private spot in my backyard that gets lots of sun.
I might even put in some potatoes myself...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> New York will be first state to test treatment of coronavirus with blood from recovered patients
> 
> 
> The method dates back more than a century, but it has not been used widely in the United States in decades.
> ...


Cuomo 2024, and I'm serious.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Cuomo 2024, and I'm serious.


He's a idiot or takes advice from them. Didn't he say he wouldn't allow a lock down of NYC a week or two ago?


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> He's a idiot or takes advice from them. Didn't he say he wouldn't allow a lock down of NYC a week or two ago?


Sounds like deblasio


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Cuomo 2024, and I'm serious.


Not sure why you are giving Cuomo credit for this, I've been reading stories about this for over a month and it's already been used for corona by other countries.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> If these right wing wack jobs are so pro life why are they wanting to kill everyone's grandparents?


The whole Pro Life thing is really a political strategy by racist white fundamentalists (white evangelicals) to find a point of unity with conservative Roman Catholicism (Latin Mass etc.).
Sucks but true


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The whole Pro Life thing is really a political strategy by racist white fundamentalists (white evangelicals) to find a point of unity with conservative Roman Catholicism (Latin Mass etc.).
> Sucks but true


Amen pun intended


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Sounds like deblasio


Cuomo was of the same opinion but has evolved lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> He's a idiot or takes advice from them. Didn't he say he wouldn't allow a lock down of NYC a week or two ago?


I noticed that Boris in the UK changed his tune bigly. It dawned on him that he could be responsible for more Britons dying than in all their wars combined. Churchill will be remembered for the few, Boris for the many, as soon as that realization came crashing in, Boris came around. He didn't just jump on the bandwagon, he leap on the lead horse pulling it and is shouting and gesticulating wildly from his sudden mount upon the startled beast. Boris might look a bit like Donald, but he is actually educated and somewhat intelligent, even though he is a narcissist, he's not a sociopath like Donald.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The whole Pro Life thing is really a political strategy by racist white fundamentalists (white evangelicals) to find a point of unity with conservative Roman Catholicism (Latin Mass etc.).
> Sucks but true


It was more about pointing out how the right has double standards on everything, bad if you do it and good if they do it.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The whole Pro Life thing is really a political strategy by racist white fundamentalists (white evangelicals) to find a point of unity with conservative Roman Catholicism (Latin Mass etc.).
> Sucks but true


I am good with killing babies especially when they’re not my babies. Any woman in need of help getting rid of a baby, give me a call I’ll kick you in the stomach.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> I am good with killing babies especially when they’re not my babies. Any woman in need of help getting rid of a baby, give me a call I’ll kick you in the stomach.


That's because you enjoy kicking women pregnant or not. Did a woman laugh at your tiny penis?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> The push is for one world economy, one world govt and one world religion.


you are loony tunes


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I think Fauci sleeps with Rudy.......i doubt you'll see him again, he's not useful to trump any more.


wrong..you have to learn to read psycho toddler. there was a space left on stage for where Fauci stands- in Trumpy* mind that means he's expected back and he's telling Fauci this through the empty space.

you gotta read his clues..look at the two tweets this morning.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> The push is for one world economy, one world govt and one world religion.


who's push is that..?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> who's push is that..?


You tell me u seem to be in the know more than me.

Now that you mention it. It can never happen because then we wouldn’t have anyone that we could profit from bombing and starting wars with.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You tell me u seem to be in the know more than me.


it's your quote..too early?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You tell me u seem to be in the know more than me.


That's a pretty low bar your setting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Cuomo 2024, and I'm serious.


Let Donald get out in front on this one and assume the risk, as he should. I hope it works and that he claims the credit for the discovery (a given), it won't help him in november, the die has been cast on that one, he's finished as POTUS. The coronavirus oversight hearings will bury him this summer, a 30 day reset will go a long way to make things a lot safer in public with limited safe social functioning possible after that. You need testing and lots of it to pull it off though, both for those who have it, and who have had it and are immune (a valuable resource).


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Let Donald get out in front on this one and assume the risk, as he should. I hope it works and that he claims the credit for the discovery (a given), it won't help him in november, the die has been cast on that one, he's finished as POTUS. The coronavirus oversight hearings will bury him this summer, a 30 day reset will go a long way to make things a lot safer in public with limited safe social functioning possible after that. You need testing and lots of it to pull it off though, both for those who have it, and who have had it and are immune (a valuable resource).


pandemic oversight when we could'nt remove him through justified impeachment?

the old guy who died was only in his 60s.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm putting 4 plants into 10 gal fabric grow bags to grow in the backyard this summer.


Haven't grown in 6 months, but today I'm pulling out my bag of seeds & starting again
My business declined considerably once Massachusetts went legal last year (I'm close to the border) so I slowed down my grow.
Now though a need for weed is evident, so I'm starting up again.
I'm going with Super Silver Haze, some Big Bomb, some Blueberry & Acapulco Gold for this run, around 15 plants.
Good luck on your grow


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Not sure why you are giving Cuomo credit for this, I've been reading stories about this for over a month and it's already been used for corona by other countries.


Just saying that he seems to be taking the pandemic more seriously than Trump is & is doing a good job in trying to fight it.
He's excellent & why not have him in the WH in 2024?
I'd vote for him


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> That's because you enjoy kicking women pregnant or not. Did a woman laugh at your tiny penis?


Tiny dick guys get laid a lot if their rich. Most women look at money. Also I don’t wanna kick a pregnant woman who wants to keep the baby just the one that wants to get rid of it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

On a happy note my child’s fever broke last night. Now just low grade and she’s her normal self again


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2020)

@Jonboy34 Makes sense like “motorcycle on top” Motaur


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just saying that he seems to be taking the pandemic more seriously than Trump is & is doing a good job in trying to fight it.
> He's excellent & why not have him in the WH in 2024?
> I'd vote for him


He's doing his job and if you look at the other governors and premiers, most of them are doing a pretty responsible job too when it became apparent what was gonna happen, doctors are in the driver seat now. Cuomo will use this like Rudy used 911, if he runs in 2024 and why not, Joe might be a one term, set the ship back in order president and the people will need options with a track record. Let's see how Cuomo does, the shit is about to hit the fan in NY state and city, he will have a chance to shine. These situations separate the wheat from the chaff when it comes to leadership, it's like any other test of skill and ability that you can't fake. It's no surprise that Donald is worse than useless as a leader in this crises, he's dangerous, both to himself and to others. Anybody looks good compared to Donald, a blowup sex doll at the fucking podium would be much less harmful FFS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Tiny dick guys get laid a lot if their rich. Most women look at money. Also I don’t wanna kick a pregnant woman who wants to keep the baby just the one that wants to get rid of it.


Keep digging, ya hit rock bottom, but use a pick and go deeper...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Too bad. We could use less baby’s.


You're a real POS, we are gonna have fun until you're banned.
What do you think of this one @potroast , doesn't like babies, non existent empathy score, useless as a human.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hope you got enough toilet paper. LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Hope you got enough toilet paper. LOL


”hope you got enough toilet paper, because I’m a real piece of shit”

Yeah, we can tell


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You're a real POS, we are gonna have fun until you're banned.
> What do you think of this one @potroast , doesn't like babies, non existent empathy score, useless as a human.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

Don’t hate me because I love abortion. I enjoy seeing people kill their own babies and get away with it.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Don’t hate me because I love abortion. I enjoy seeing people kill their own babies and get away with it.


What do u suggest the priest to do these days? Ruin his church he’s worked so hard to build up for god?

I don’t think love is a good word to use though lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Hope you got enough toilet paper. LOL


I figure I can wipe my arse with ya and will rather enjoy it too, so will others who read your post concerning the serious illness of the young child of another member.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

I hope 


DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure I can wipe my arse with ya and will rather enjoy it too.


I hope you have ammo too.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> What do u suggest the priest to do these days? Ruin his church he’s worked so hard to build up for god?
> 
> I don’t think love is a good word to use though lol


They should keep doing what they always do, pray.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> I hope
> 
> I hope you have ammo too.


I got lots of ammo for here, plenty of weapons and the skill to use them. You are unarmed and not too bright either sock, same asshole ego attached to it though, ya still feel the sting and expect it in others.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> I hope
> 
> I hope you have ammo too.


did your stepdad beat you a lot or just a little


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

Feel the burn


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Tiny dick guys get laid a lot if their rich. Most women look at money. Also I don’t wanna kick a pregnant woman who wants to keep the baby just the one that wants to get rid of it.


So you're one of those pro life and pro capital punishment retards, that makes sense if you're a hypocrite with double standards.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Apparently home depot is a essential service business because they are open today, stopped and picked up some more seeds for the garden, the seed display had hardly been touched, still plenty here.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

It’s hard to type sarcasm. I am for freedoms. If you want to kill your baby before it’s born I’m good with it. If you want to take some drugs I’m good with it. If you want to sell your own body for sex I’m good with it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> It’s hard to type sarcasm. I am for freedoms. If you want to kill your baby before it’s born I’m good with it. If you want to take some drugs I’m good with it. If you want to sell your own body for sex I’m good with it.


youre so dumb that you don’t think we’ve seen your stupid, fragile white male shit over and over again


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> It’s hard to type sarcasm. I am for freedoms. If you want to kill your baby before it’s born I’m good with it. If you want to take some drugs I’m good with it. If you want to sell your own body for sex I’m good with it.


So kicking women is just for fun then?


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> youre so dumb that you don’t think we’ve seen your stupid, fragile white male shit over and over again


Your one of those racist guys aren’t ya? Hope your prepared.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

I live 20 miles from ground Zero on the East Coast








Party Zero: How a Soirée in Connecticut Became a 'Super Spreader'


About 50 guests gathered on March 5 at a home in the stately suburb of Westport, Connecticut, to toast the hostess on her 40th birthday and greet old friends, including one visiting from South Africa. They shared reminiscences, a lavish buffet and, unknown to anyone, the coronavirus.Then they...




www.yahoo.com





Ha Ha Ha!!!!!
I'm fucking dead & let me tell y'all now, I fucking luv ya (except UB  )


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> So kicking women is just for fun then?


Why pay a doctor, or someone is paying the doctor to kill the baby, when I can do it for free.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Why pay a doctor, or someone is paying the doctor to kill the baby, when I can do it for free.


so edgy!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> You are a fucking cunt mate


Just another sock of a sock.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Finally some positive news.










Elon Musk: Tesla buys China's excess ventilators for coronavirus fight - Autoblog


Tesla bought hospital ventilators in China and shipped them to the United States, CEO Elon Musk said on Tuesday. Tesla's purchase comes as governments across the globe appeal to automakers and aerospace companies help procure or make ventilators and other medical equipment. "China had an...




www.autoblog.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Why pay a doctor, or someone is paying the doctor to kill the baby, when I can do it for free.


Psycho for hire...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Finally some positive news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love the Dude


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Psycho for hire...


It’s called Planned Parenthood.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2020)

So where are the Death Panel freaks of the Unholy Religious Right? 
Anyone?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> It’s called Planned Parenthood.


ohno! Women having agency over their bodies threatens this poor insecure white male!

DONT TREAD ON HIM! or he’ll shoot you with his gun!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

It's just the flu, rub some dirt on it and get back to work.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

I’m atheist and I did not vote for trump. I hate all government.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> I’m atheist and I did not vote for trump. I hate all government.


so edgy!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Trumps old doctor speaks french! Here is the guy who did the pilot study on hydroxychloroquine. Youtube closed captioning translate sucks!
*Coronavirus : Remerciements, Toxicité des Traitements, Mortalité*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> I’m atheist and I did not vote for trump. I hate all government.


You are a misanthrope who hates everybody, everybody else returns the sentiment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> It’s called Planned Parenthood.


Its a description of your posts. 
Gee, you are real concerned about the "unborn" but display a callous indifference to a very young child in a life threatening situation, logical self inconsistency is the hallmark of an asshole. You care for the "unborn", but don't give a fuck after the child is born (and the mother punished), in fact you do everything you can to kill and harm that child all its life, which you're determined to make as miserable and hopeless as possible.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

For some reason people don't like tRUmps new campaign slogan "Make America Less Populated", I guess MALP doesn't make for a good hat.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2020)

is anyone else having to this? some dude i interviewed called to say he has it. This Friday will be day 14 since the interview. But my boss just told me this morning and left me this form on my desk! She interviewed him as well.
I started a collection of masks. Finally got my N95 yesterday. That one is my favorite. It is so comfortable and fits well.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> For some reason people don't like tRUmps new campaign slogan "Make America Less Populated", I guess MALP doesn't make for a good hat.


I'm pretty sure trump is punishing New York right now, probably working on a ventilator for amnesty deal.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> I'm pretty sure trump is punishing New York right now, probably working on a ventilator for amnesty deal.


He's using medical supplies to reward red states and punish blue states but he'll make a exception for a swing state he thinks could go his way in the election.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> You really need to stop with this campaign of disinformation you have taken up.
> WHERE did you get your information? HOW did you know a virus was going to be spread? WHY wait until now to unburden yourself with this knowledge?
> I think you just like to smell your own faeces mate.


From what I've gathered he got his theory by just thinking on the subject. Naval gazing. Of course, it's informed by previous bias. Scratch these guys and fake conspiracies jump off him like fleas from an infested dog.

From a completely objective point of view, I'm curious what he says next. From a subjective point of view, I'm offended and sad that our losses due to this disease is seen as just another conspiracy theory by this guy. From a safety point of view, I'm angry that this naval gazer is promoting what Trump and the right wing radicals in my country and apparently Putin are saying, which is this disease is a hoax.

Of the three, I'm settling on the latter. He's insulting those who are or have suffered and died. He's promoting a baseless theory that will make this whole thing a lot worse. 

Not to mention that my mother is in an assisted living complex and just down the road, a facility was hit by COVID-19. They are sitting ducks and the next few weeks are the only chance to slow this thing down. Maybe my mom can survive if they do.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2020)

India going on lockdown


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4512533
> View attachment 4512534
> is anyone else having to this? some dude i interviewed called to say he has it. This Friday will be day 14 since the interview. But my boss just told me this morning and left me this form on my desk! She interviewed him as well.
> I started a collection of masks. Finally got my N95 yesterday. That one is my favorite. It is so comfortable and fits well.


Make sure the silicone rubber one with the reusable cartridges is properly fitted, if the carts clear smoke (activated charcoal) use incense to check the fit. It's the best mask to use, can be sanitized with wipes or alcohol and the filter cartridges will last a long time in your working environment.
Used to do this as part of one of my jobs and have training:

To check the fit and seal
1) Cover the cartridges with the palm of your hand and breathe in, the mask should suck into your face and stay there. If required, unscrew the filter cartridges and cover the holes with your hands to test the fit to your face.

2) Cover the check valve outlet in the middle of the mask and breathe out to blow the mask away from your face, where does it leak first? Adjust the straps accordingly.

In a jamb you can use face cream or vaseline on your face around the area of contact to improve the seal.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4512533
> View attachment 4512534
> is anyone else having to this? some dude i interviewed called to say he has it. This Friday will be day 14 since the interview. But my boss just told me this morning and left me this form on my desk! She interviewed him as well.
> I started a collection of masks. Finally got my N95 yesterday. That one is my favorite. It is so comfortable and fits well.


Hey man, I'll give you $ 50 or 6 good fem seeds for 3 & I'll also pay for shipping.
PM me if interested


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> The push is for one world economy, one world govt and one world religion.


Speaking of nut job conspiracy theorists that are a threat to lives, yeah, tell us more about how this is just the flu.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Hey man, I'll give you $ 50 or 6 good fem seeds for 3 & I'll also pay for shipping.
> PM me if interested


You can buy clones for $99 here, mix or match, sent by mail, only in Canada though, lot's of places sell them too.





Buy Cannabis Clones | Online Clones Canada


Your premium online cannabis supplier. Our clones are hand grown in Canada shipped safely and securely to your door. The best clones, for the best price.




onlineclones.ca


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Make sure the silicone rubber one with the reusable cartridges is properly fitted, if the carts clear smoke (activated charcoal) use incense to check the fit. It's the best mask to use, can be sanitized with wipes or alcohol and the filter cartridges will last a long time in your working environment.
> Used to do this as part of one of my jobs and have training:
> 
> To check the fit and seal
> ...


Speaking of training, it could be pointed out that N95 is for nuisance particulates, not true hazards!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Freedom seed said:


> Speaking of training, it could be pointed out that N95 is for nuisance particulates, not true hazards!


It's recommended by experts, who am I to argue. You don't need a chemical cartridge, just an N95 or better particulate filter to offer a reasonable level of protection. It's the recommended PPE minimum standard for viruses.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

wonder why the other countries are in hazmat suits.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You can buy clones for $99 here


Fucking thieves in my opinion.
Buy a $ 10 fem seed and simply grow it.
Plus they might be clones off of a shit plant
Total newbie shite.


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's recommended by experts, who am I to argue. You don't need a chemical cartridge, just an N95 or better particulate filter to offer a reasonable level of protection. It's the recommended PPE minimum standard for viruses.


True, however the experts do not select my PPE for me. I get to do that. Any reasonable training course would include that tidbit.

Given that health care professionals are being encouraged to not wear masks in Ontario, I thought I would point that out. They do face unknown risks.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

Freedom seed said:


> Speaking of training, it could be pointed out that N95 is for nuisance particulates, not true hazards!


Coronavirus is a particle but also a hazard, is it not?









Can wearing a face mask protect you from the new coronavirus?


If you're sick with COVID-19 or caring for someone who is, you should wear a face mask.




www.livescience.com





_If it's a regular surgical face mask, the answer is no, Dr. William Schaffner, an infectious disease specialist at Vanderbilt University in Tennessee, told Live Science. 

A more specialized mask, known as an N95 respirator, can protect against the new coronavirus, also called SARS-CoV-2. The respirator is thicker than a surgical mask, but neither Schaffner nor the Centers for Disease Prevention and Control (CDC) recommend it for public use, at least not at this point._

They are not recommending them for general use by the public because they are a bitch to both fit properly and to wear while doing much. It's something you wear when you absolutely must, such as when a healthcare worker is treating people infected with coronavirus. Or perhaps a welder who uses it to protect them from metal particles that are generated while welding. 

Anybody who has them are asked to donate them to local hospitals. At least that's the message we are getting here in Oregon.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

Freedom seed said:


> True, however the experts do not select my PPE for me. I get to do that. Any reasonable training course would include that tidbit.
> 
> Given that health care professionals are being encouraged to not wear masks in Ontario, I thought I would point that out. They do face unknown risks.


So much disinformation being passed around by self proclaimed experts. 

Cite the recommendation about not wearing masks for health care workers in Ontario.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

tRUmp is such a whiny little bitch.


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> So much disinformation being passed around by self proclaimed experts.
> 
> Cite the recommendation about not wearing masks for health care workers in Ontario.


 “And worst of all, nurses were unable to access N95 respirators when they performed the procedures, as their employer strongly discourages nurses wearing them.”









Dozens of nurses exposed to COVID-19 at St. Mary's Hospital: ONA


The Ontario Nurses' Association is calling for St. Mary's General Hospital in Kitchener to work with them on testing and support after they say more than 50 nurses were exposed to the coronavirus.



kitchener.ctvnews.ca





It’s actually a statement from a news article. Perhaps fake, who knows these days. Just for the record I don’t cite things when asked, but do speak freely.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Or perhaps a welder who uses it to protect them from metal particles that are generated while welding.


the 99.7 welding ones are more for the noxious gases when you weld metals.


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> the 99.7 welding ones are more for the noxious gases when you weld metals.


The P-100 pancakes are for particulates.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

Freedom seed said:


> “And worst of all, nurses were unable to access N95 respirators when they performed the procedures, as their employer strongly discourages nurses wearing them.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taken together, your last four posts seemingly contradict each other.


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Coronavirus is a particle but also a hazard, is it not?


Then why recommend a mask designed to provide 95% protection against nuisance particles?

P-100, by memory, is 99.9% down to 0.3 micron. Also if you wet any mask it is more effective for particulates.

You know the old recipe, eh? Pee on a sock.

I’m all for supporting healthcare but let’s be realistic every industrial property and distributor has these things on hand. It’s good to see donations being already made.


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512621


Yup open her up,you guys and gals are screwed.Many more are going to die...for an economy.Everyday he loses it more


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

Freedom seed said:


> Then why recommend a mask designed to provide 95% protection against nuisance particles?
> 
> P-100, by memory, is 99.9% down to 0.3 micron. Also if you wet any mask it is more effective for particulates.
> 
> ...


How about supporting the ONA and keeping your amateur opinion to yourself?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> He's using medical supplies to reward red states and punish blue states but he'll make a exception for a swing state he thinks could go his way in the election.


I dont question for a second he is forcing the state govenors to lock down their states, fucking up their economies (by forcing lockdowns, or else having massive exposure and risking massive fatalities) so that he can attack the Democrats in the fall in states like Michigan who have Democratic Governors.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> the 99.7 welding ones are more for the noxious gases when you weld metals.


Any idea how that works? Do they contain more than a web to catch particles?


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> How about supporting the ONA and keeping your amateur opinion to yourself?


1. It might not be an amateur opinion.

2. It is included in the instruction manual.

3. I definitely support them.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

Freedom seed said:


> 1. It might not be an amateur opinion.
> 
> 2. It is included in the instruction manual.
> 
> 3. I definitely support them.


From that article you linked to:

_“Registered nurses were exposed while caring for a patient who presented at the emergency department and was screened for influenza, but not COVID-19,” said McKenna. “Nurses were exposed as they performed emergency medical procedures on the patient that made the virus borne by air; the patient was not isolated. And worst of all, nurses were unable to access N95 respirators when they performed the procedures, as their employer strongly discourages nurses wearing them.” _

Support the ONA.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 24, 2020)

I was getting a laugh from some of the earlier responses but now it's getting silly and I'm getting angry. Especially as there are the same type of Muppets here in the UK and one or two were my friends. Had a right go at one of them today as he was still hanging about with his band mates and planning to have some people over to his house.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> I was getting a laugh from some of the earlier responses but now it's getting silly and I'm getting angry. Especially as there are the same type of Muppets here in the UK and one or two were my friends. Had a right go at one of them today as he was still hanging about with his band mates and planning to have some people over to his house.


The troll game is to get their target angry and to make them say something foolish. They then keep poking and prodding to either get their mark to leave or say something that gets them banned. One use I have for this site to collect their lines so that I'm able to respond coherently when I hear it said in real life.

Somebody really, really good at propaganda is putting out the shit you are seeing here.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 24, 2020)

In Spain , doctors are being instructed to make hospital gowns out of trash bags , bigger the better and there is a video for workers to link to ” how to make one “. Doctor on camera showed “ his gown as he taped it on.

Most would not go on camera due to fear of retaliation, as camera panned hallways , patients were lining the floors on paper exam sheets on each side of the hallways .


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 24, 2020)

Freedom seed said:


> The P-100 pancakes are for particulates.


P100/OV filters are strongly resistant to oil and provide filtration of organic vapors and airborne particulate.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Any idea how that works? Do they contain more than a web to catch particles?


this from the Miller website:
Designed for welding, paint weldment cleaning and general metal working clean-up, the LPR-100 OV provides filtration of specific organic vapors and airborne particulates, both oil-based and non-oil-based.

the "how" i'm not sure about . there are lots of pleats in the paper part would be my guess.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

These people don’t even know what they’re buying but they’re buying the hell out of it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Coronavirus is a particle but also a hazard, is it not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got some N95 masks donated , thats why my boss finally gave me one after i kept hounding her. So I wear the N95 mask when im in direct patient contact in a small room for 10 to 20 minutes talking and pulling blood and starting an IV. Then i take it off and write down the time worn and put it back in the bag tally up the minutes to 8 hours. Then it should be tossed but im keeping mine anyway should there be some way to sterilize it in some kind of gas chamber or something. Now with me being a known tie to a positive carrier i am mandates to wear the light weight surgical ones because they stop me from spreading the virus but dont help from me catching it. The paint one i was using before i got my N95. Its very hard to talk to patients with it on and my nose gets all drippy inside.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We got some N95 masks donated , thats why my boss finally gave me one after i kept hounding her. So I wear the N95 mask when im in direct patient contact in a small room for 10 to 20 minutes talking and pulling blood and starting an IV. Then i take it off and write down the time worn and put it back in the bag tally up the minutes to 8 hours. Then it should be tossed but im keeping mine anyway should there be some way to sterilize it in some kind of gas chamber or something. Now with me being a known tie to a positive carrier i am mandates to wear the light weight surgical ones because they stop me from spreading the virus but dont help from me catching it. The paint one i was using before i got my N95. Its very hard to talk to patients with it on and my nose gets all drippy inside.


Love your posts amber.

The N95, I hear, is considered unobtainium right now. So, hang on to it as long as you can. Totally not where we should be, that you'd have to badger your boss for one but I'm glad you managed to get your hands on one.


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> this from the Miller website:
> Designed for welding, paint weldment cleaning and general metal working clean-up, the LPR-100 OV provides filtration of specific organic vapors and airborne particulates, both oil-based and non-oil-based.
> 
> the "how" i'm not sure about . there are lots of pleats in the paper part would be my guess.


They likely have an adsorbent in them. I use those in appropriate environments (volatile organics) and they work well. The P and the 100 means that it is designed to filter particulate.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We got some N95 masks donated , thats why my boss finally gave me one after i kept hounding her. So I wear the N95 mask when im in direct patient contact in a small room for 10 to 20 minutes talking and pulling blood and starting an IV. Then i take it off and write down the time worn and put it back in the bag tally up the minutes to 8 hours. Then it should be tossed but im keeping mine anyway should there be some way to sterilize it in some kind of gas chamber or something. Now with me being a known tie to a positive carrier i am mandates to wear the light weight surgical ones because they stop me from spreading the virus but dont help from me catching it. The paint one i was using before i got my N95. Its very hard to talk to patients with it on and my nose gets all drippy inside.



To Dr. Amber Trichrome wearing them sucks I agree but it’s gear that you can trust.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 24, 2020)

I have to reuse my 3m 8240 pest control masks , which I get from work ( used to ) and have no other recourse as to reuse , so I put a lightly spray it with Lysol ( in and out ) and zip it in a gallon baggie .

We would use P100 and N99 typically for pest control and inspection use , but even our distribution centers for supplies have run out , and I have been looking to source from crew truck stashes. So now that office has shuttered , I am left with a couple. This idea was just from happenstance, and is almost like I’m “ fuming ” the mask. I hope it gives you some ideas .....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I have to reuse my 3m 8240 pest control masks , which I get from work ( used to ) and have no other recourse as to reuse , so I put a lightly spray it with Lysol ( in and out ) and zip it in a gallon baggie .
> 
> We would use P100 and N99 typically for pest control and inspection use , but even our distribution centers for supplies have run out , and I have been looking to source from crew truck stashes. So now that office has shuttered , I am left with a couple. This idea was just from happenstance, and is almost like I’m “ fuming ” the mask. I hope it gives you some ideas .....
> 
> View attachment 4512684


exactly what i do...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 24, 2020)

La county ( my area ) listed a death of an individual *under 18 *... 662 cases - ( 128 new cases ) 11 deaths.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I have to reuse my 3m 8240 pest control masks , which I get from work ( used to ) and have no other recourse as to reuse , so I put a lightly spray it with Lysol ( in and out ) and zip it in a gallon baggie .
> 
> We would use P100 and N99 typically for pest control and inspection use , but even our distribution centers for supplies have run out , and I have been looking to source from crew truck stashes. So now that office has shuttered , I am left with a couple. This idea was just from happenstance, and is almost like I’m “ fuming ” the mask. I hope it gives you some ideas .....
> 
> View attachment 4512684


have you seen those small USB powered UVC lights on Ebay? they are cheap and advertised to sterilize keyboards, phones, etc. If they are real deal UVC, they should work too to kill off crap from masks and respirators.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> this from the Miller website:
> Designed for welding, paint weldment cleaning and general metal working clean-up, the LPR-100 OV provides filtration of specific organic vapors and airborne particulates, both oil-based and non-oil-based.
> 
> the "how" i'm not sure about . there are lots of pleats in the paper part would be my guess.


So, you aren't talking about N95 masks but something else. 

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> So, you aren't talking about N95 masks but something else.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.


i think they are referred to as half face welding respirators. the N95 is 95%, the welding ones filter 99.7% vapor and particulate. 

these were still available on Ebay as of a week ago:


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 24, 2020)

I have found an interesting link that discusses heat and humidity an its effect on virus. Sars corona was affected at 100° - and am pondering placing masks on cookie sheet in oven ... think decarb like method. Dont know how mask material would fare but interesting read.

Virus vs. temp


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i think they are referred to as half face welding respirators. the N95 is 95%, the welding ones filter 99.7% vapor and particulate.
> 
> these were still available on Ebay as of a week ago:
> 
> View attachment 4512700


What health authorities are talking about is this:


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I have found an interesting link that discusses heat and humidity an its effect on virus. Sars corona was affected at 100° - and am pondering placing masks on cookie sheet in oven ... think decarb like method. Dont know how mask material would fare but interesting read.
> 
> Virus vs. temp


I think it takes a minimum of 140 degrees to kill most viruses.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> have you seen those small USB powered UVC lights on Ebay? they are cheap and advertised to sterilize keyboards, phones, etc. If they are real deal UVC, they should work too to kill off crap from masks and respirators.


ordered one last week....should be here in a couple days


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> What health authorities are talking about is this:
> 
> View attachment 4512703


“Certain particles” refers to nuisance particles. The warning on the front of the mask basically reads do not count on this to protect against actual hazards.

N95 is better than most masks, don’t get me wrong. I’m just pointing out the difference. These are the manufacturers instructions.

Dr Amber Trichrome does have a half mask, p100’s and goggles in her photo. It’s serious gear.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> ordered one last week....should be here in a couple days


You can also use something like this, just be careful about exposer to strong UV sources. I use one inside my circulating duct work to kill mold spores.






AgroMax Pure UV T5 Bulb - 2 Foot | HTG Supply


AgroMax Pure UV Bulbs are specially designed to produce large amounts of UV light for growing plants indoors. Available at HTGSupply for a great price.




www.htgsupply.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

I believe all N95 and greater masks are being reserved for medical use at this point and people are being asked to donate those masks that they have at home or work. That applies to unused disposable types or the reusable ones too, I don't think you can buy N95 masks any longer. The reusable masks are very valuable since they can be sanitized with wipes and used with a wide variety of cartridges. Generally these cartridges will last a long time in a medical environment, but there are safety protocols established for when they need to be changed. I used to work in respirator testing as one of my work tasks and have trained those who do fit tests with a machine and purchased equipment from suppliers etc.

Many industrial places have these reusable respirators, parts equipment and testing machines available, they can be refurbished and even taken from employee lockers . They can be disassembled and put into a dishwasher with a sanitizing solution when being refurbished.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2020)

So men..do you agree with Texas?

My heart is lifted tonight by what I heard the president say,” Patrick said. “My message is, let’s get back to work. Let’s get back to living. Let’s be smart about it. And those of us who are 70-plus [years old], we’ll take care of ourselves. But don’t sacrifice the country.”


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> What health authorities are talking about is this:
> 
> View attachment 4512703


yep, i have a few of those too. my point was that there are better masks still available. and you can replace the filters. i know which one i would be wearing if i was working with the public: the more comfortable 99.7 ones.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> You can also use something like this, just be careful about exposer to strong UV sources. I use one inside my circulating duct work to kill mold spores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought UV-C was the only spectrum that killed mold and viruses?

but yeah, i've got one of those HTG, they are really strong. like burnt almost melted leaves when you leave it on 3 hrs by mistake one night.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> So men..do you agree with Texas?
> 
> My heart is lifted tonight by what I heard the president say,” Patrick said. “My message is, let’s get back to work. Let’s get back to living. Let’s be smart about it. And those of us who are 70-plus [years old], we’ll take care of ourselves. But don’t sacrifice the country.”


are you ready to get back in the work force and save us youngsters? i hope so!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2020)

Texas has a couple of assholes like no other in gov and lt gov


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

Good news for a change 
The Senate will pass a bill that will pay workers for 4 months @ full salary in the next few hours.


Schumer says Senate bill will cover 4 months of lost wages for workers


He had to fight tooth & nail to get it, but he did
Say thanks to the Dems, all you laid off Republican cunts, we just saved your sorry asses


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Your a idiot. Pat yourself on the back.


Why am I an idiot?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Why am I an idiot?


Because you want the economy saved. Calling someone AN idiot while not using proper grammar is pretty funny


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Why am I an idiot?


I think it's projecting.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I think it's projecting.
> 
> View attachment 4512812


Lol. I’m so high I forgot I said that. Lmfao


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> So men..do you agree with Texas?
> 
> My heart is lifted tonight by what I heard the president say,” Patrick said. “My message is, let’s get back to work. Let’s get back to living. Let’s be smart about it. And those of us who are 70-plus [years old], we’ll take care of ourselves. But don’t sacrifice the country.”


Vote for Democrats in the fall.

That's what I read out of that.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 24, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/03/24/social-distancing-maps-cellphone-location/


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 24, 2020)

Trump getting dodgy on question about Easter ... wants people to congregate on Easter at churches . 

Faulci seems to be shaky on “ certain areas “ that are not that bad ..... instead of being firm about distancing and timeline.

Another NOTHING briefing .


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Make sure the silicone rubber one with the reusable cartridges is properly fitted, if the carts clear smoke (activated charcoal) use incense to check the fit. It's the best mask to use, can be sanitized with wipes or alcohol and the filter cartridges will last a long time in your working environment.
> Used to do this as part of one of my jobs and have training:
> 
> To check the fit and seal
> ...


I just dug out my full face respirator I had for delivering anhydrous ammonia to the farmers for 10 seasons worth. Had to go for a custom fitting and will have to shave to use it but I got it. Also have a half face silicon respirator from my days working as a chemist in a hazardous waste disposal facility many moons ago.

I should put the full face one on next time I go to town just to freak out the locals. lol Didn't see one person wearing a face mask last Fri when I went in for shopping and the mail.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/03/24/social-distancing-maps-cellphone-location/View attachment 4512847


As Darwin stated, and this seems to be a good example of it, it all boils down to the Survival of the Fittest
Let the dumb as fuck Tumptards walk around holding hands and contaminate themselves and fucking die, be my guest.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Good news for a change
> The Senate will pass a bill that will pay workers for 4 months @ full salary in the next few hours.
> 
> 
> ...


It's good to know if you get sick and have to be home.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

I had mentioned earlier in this thread about how grocery store workers are putting they're lives at risk & actually the customers also.
It turns out I was right.




__





Grocery stores are the coronavirus tipping point






www.msn.com




They should have masks & gloves.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

*LA County Sheriff orders gun stores to close; adds 1,300 deputies to patrol*





__





LA County Sheriff orders gun stores to close; adds 1,300 deputies to patrol


In a sit-down interview with FOX 11, Los Angeles County Sheriff Alex Villanueva declared gun stores as nonessential businesses that will be forced to close.




www.foxla.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I had mentioned earlier in this thread about how grocery store workers are putting they're lives at risk & actually the customers also.
> It turns out I was right.
> 
> 
> ...


Whole foods is taking it serious and all employees had gloves on and some had masks, with the mask shortage I was surprised to see any. They had a procedure for check out kinda like a dance. The cashier steps back and you step forward and put your groceries on the end of the belt and step back,then the cashier steps forward and rings it up then steps back, you step forward and pay then step back, they load the cart and leave your change and step back, then you step forward and take your cart. They seemed to trying to keep at least 6 feet distance at all times.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Thanks the Dems all you laid off Republican cunts, we just saved your sorry asses


Republicans won't take the money because that would be the dreaded SOCIALISM! and make them all hypocrites if they took it.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Republicans won't take the money because that would be the dreaded SOCIALISM! and make them all hypocrites if they took it. View attachment 4512871


I think some republicans will it’s the conservatives that will “tear” their check in half.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I think some republicans will it’s the conservatives that will “tear” their check in half.


Lolololololol

what a tard


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

Cash from the government comes with a price. Wonder what it might be?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Cash from the government comes with a price.


So does no cash. So weigh your options. Complete crash or recession? Pick your poison.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So does no cash. So weigh your options. Complete crash or recession? Pick your poison.


Is it money or food stamps?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

I always say you can't fix stupid, possible Darwin award winner here.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So does no cash. So weigh your options. Complete crash or recession? Pick your poison.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Is it money or food stamps?


It’s another bail out for big corporations so that way the shareholders can’t tell the companies in trouble from the ones that are fine. Same as in 08 with banks. Some banks were forced to take the money so it didn’t blow the cover on the ones in trouble.

why are republicans ok to bail out big corporations but not help out people? Most of the people making under 75,000 a year are going to immediately put that money right into the economy


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 24, 2020)

To no one in particular . . .


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4512874


But you pump money into wars. Go somewhere else. What’s our military budget? How much destruction do we cause and then pay to rebuild? Preach that shit somewhere else

I believe half a trillion is going to bail out corporations last I saw. That was the republican bill. How do we hand out money to rich corporations every year and then have to bail them out twice in 12 years?


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> But you pump money into wars. Go somewhere else. What’s our military budget? How much destruction do we cause and then pay to rebuild? Preach that shit somewhere else
> 
> I believe half a trillion is going to bail out corporations last I saw. That was the republican bill. How do we hand out money to rich corporations every year and then have to bail them out twice in 12 years?


And this is why I said it doesn’t matter Democrat or Republican.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> But you pump money into wars. Go somewhere else. What’s our military budget? How much destruction do we cause and then pay to rebuild? Preach that shit somewhere else
> 
> I believe half a trillion is going to bail out corporations last I saw. That was the republican bill. How do we hand out money to rich corporations every year and then have to bail them out twice in 12 years?


Nice try, but I don't support wars, foreign or domestic. You may be confused. 

Also why do you say "how much destruction do "we" cause etc. " I didn't support that, did you? If you didn't, saying "we" may be evidence of stockholm syndrome.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> And this is why I said it doesn’t matter Democrat or Republican.


Naive


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Naive


They both can’t be trusted.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 24, 2020)

Amazon is looking to run a “ donation fund “ for its workers ... setup by the Richest guy on the planet , Jeff Bezos.

Looking for the public to help “ his workers “ during hardships , yet he makes around $190k per minute , $11.5 million per hour .
Not to mention his company has not paid income tax ..... the rich don’t give any fucks about its employees and general public .

You would think with his “ THANOS Like “ grip on e-commerce , he could easily pool his vendors of medical masks , gloves and other supplies to forward all of it to those agencies that need it. And use all of those global resources to bolster the shortages. Blue Origin could probably tool up to manufacture.....


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Nice try, but I don't support wars, foreign or domestic. You may be confused.
> 
> Also why do you say "how much destruction do "we" cause etc. " I didn't support that, did you? If you didn't, saying "we" may be evidence of stockholm syndrome.


We=US for those confused
I live in US so I say we.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> We=US for those confused



So when the USA masters do something you don't like and you weren't involved in, do you still believe "we" is the appropriate word or have I cleared up your confusion?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> And this is why I said it doesn’t matter Democrat or Republican.


Standard Russian disinformation, there's no difference between the parties and by extension the candidates so why even bother to vote. Trump is the same as Biden according to your logic, good people on both sides, where have I heard this before.

Только идиот сделает это бесплатно. В России застрелили бы такого предателя и такого дурака, как ты.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

Chicago nurses are also treated great.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> They both can’t be trusted.


Только идиот сделает это бесплатно. В России застрелили бы такого предателя и такого дурака, как ты.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Standard Russian disinformation, there's no difference between the parties and by extension the candidates so why even bother to vote. Trump is the same as Biden according to your logic, good people on both sides, where have I heard this before.
> 
> Только идиот сделает это бесплатно. В России застрелили бы такого предателя и такого дурака, как ты.


Good people on both sides? Not from my view.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

Yo


Rob Roy said:


> So when the USA masters do something you don't like and you weren't involved in, do you still believe "we" is the appropriate word or have I cleared up your confusion?


I was born here
I live here
I’m proud to be here
So when the US does something even if it’s wrong I still the support the country and the process. History has proven it will all get worked out. We’ve been here before and in 20 more years we will likely be here again. I love the country and want it to be better.

So I feel responsible when “we” bomb people for oil or commit other crimes against humanity for money.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> They both can’t be trusted.


Naive


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Yo
> 
> I was born here
> I live here
> ...


When the gov dose that. It’s not on you and it’s not your fault. You did not get a say before.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> When the gov dose that. It’s not on you and it’s not your fault. You did not get a say before.


When you’re part of a team you’re part of the team. I’m team US. No matter the coach it’s always going to be my favorite team!

We went from 1 trillion to 2 trillion in like 2 days


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> When you’re part of a team you’re part of the team. I’m team US. No matter the coach it’s always going to be my favorite team!


vote republican coaches out....MAGA


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> vote republican coaches out....MAGA


After seeing who’s fighting for who. Unless you make over 1 million per year I don’t see how anyone supports republicans. I’m baffled.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> When you’re part of a team you’re part of the team. I’m team US. No matter the coach it’s always going to be my favorite team!
> 
> We went from 1 trillion to 2 trillion in like 2 days


If you want to be part of a team that does that, it’s all good. But there are many who don’t want to be on the team.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> After seeing who’s fighting for who. Unless you make over 1 million per year I don’t see how you support republicans. I’m baffled.


I said vote republicans out.....coaches and all


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

Prez looking for someone to name the new 2 trillion dollar deal. Since he likes himself so much it needs to be named after him.

Any takers?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> If you want to be part of a team that does that, it’s all good. But there are many who don’t want to be on the team.


I’m team US no matter how u swing it bud. Thanks though.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

You guys are so dumb you argue with each other. LMAO


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I said vote republicans out.....coaches and all


I know I was saying I don’t know how anyone not you in particular


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> You guys are so dumb you argue with each other. LMAO


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Yo
> 
> I was born here
> I live here
> ...


I was born here - Children of slaves are automatically the property of the master.

I live here - see above

I'm proud to be here - Are you proud of the USA empire too? Lockdown orders?

So when the USA does something wrong etc. - "The USA doesn't do anything, it's a faith based mirage, people do things.

I love the country and want it to be better - Then stop apologizing for your masters wrongful actions, slave and stop saying "we" and abusing the language or the Language Police will drag you off to a gulag and make you write "I am not part of "we" etc. hundreds of times on a chalkboard, until your hand hurts and is covered in chalk dust.

So I feel responsible when "we" bomb etc. - There's the stockholme syndrome thing I've already mentioned.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> I was born here - Children of slaves are automatically the property of the master.
> 
> I live here - see above
> 
> ...


Chose another country to live and save up then. That’s my suggestion. 

i will continue to say we when I refer to our country and you can say whatever you like. You ok with that bud? Have a good one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Prez looking for someone to name the new 2 trillion dollar deal. Since he likes himself so much it needs to be named after him.
> 
> Any takers?


Nationalist socialism


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Chose another country to live and save up then. That’s my suggestion.



While I appreciate that you've temporarily stopped saying "we" when you mean "them", I'm afraid your suggestion makes no sense. 

By going from one slave plantation to another slave plantation, you believe that will do what ? 

If you went to another slave plantation, would you still feel responsible for the wrongful actions of your former slave plantation ? That could get confusing when you say "we" and you really mean two separate "thems".


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> While I appreciate that you've temporarily stopped saying "we" when you mean "them", I'm afraid your suggestion makes no sense.
> 
> By going from one slave plantation to another slave plantation, you believe that will do what ?
> 
> If you went to another slave plantation, would you still feel responsible for the wrongful actions of your former slave plantation ? That could get confusing when you say "we" and you really mean two separate "thems".


If you want to turn it into a master slave thing you have the wrong guy. See ya victim.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> If you want to turn it into a master slave thing you have the wrong guy. See ya victim.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2020)

this is not good..


11 min ago*More than half of New Orleans' emergency medical workers are under quarantine, mayor says*
More half of New Orleans' medical emergency services personnel is under quarantine due to the coronavirus pandemic, the city’s mayor told CNN’s Erin Burnett on Tuesday. 
With New Orleans hospitalizations expected to exceed their capacity in 11 days, according to the Louisiana Gov. John Bell Edwards, New Orleans Mayor LaToya Cantrell said she is looking for the federal government’s major disaster declaration to get a long-awaited relief.


> “We're looking for that declaration to be approved so that it can unlock the much needed resources that our first responders need on the ground. For example, my EMS department, over 50% of my people are now on quarantine. And so while we've unlocked additional resources at the state level, the state can no longer go on without federal assistance at this time,” Cantrell said.


There have been at least 375 cases of coronavirus and 26 deaths in New Orleans so far, the mayor said.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

He's been right before.



Anyone else smell World Wide Depression?
Maybe Nostradamus actually could predict the future, because he wasn't/isn't far off the mark.
I think it's inevitable that the whole World is going too go broke.
The US already has a massive deficit/debt load (thanks Trump) & now we're going another $ 2 Trillion (@ least) further into the hole.
I told you that Trump would destroy mankind.
We're fucked, all because of that one POS.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> , New Orleans Mayor LaToya Cantrell said she is looking for the federal government’s major disaster declaration to get a long-awaited relief.


Still looking for Federal aid @ this point?
WTF?
God I pray that that cocking pos get's it. (& Kushner)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> He's been right before.
> 
> View attachment 4512921
> 
> ...


I'm a rational materialist Jimmy, I believe in natural explanations for phenomena. If he knew the year he should have spit it out, corona means crown in spanish not queen, maybe he should have given the actual quote.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
But this particular viral prediction was not expressed in quatrain form, nor could we find anything like it published in “Les Prophéties.” We also found no mention of this supposed prophecy prior to the events of early 2020, which generally indicates it is a modern hoax.









Did Nostradamus Predict the COVID-19 Pandemic?


If only people recognized "predictions" before the calamitous events they supposedly anticipate.




www.snopes.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m team US no matter how u swing it bud.


So, no matter what the US does, let's say invade a sovereign nation such as Iraq, & as a result a shit load of American troops die (not to mention over 100,000 Iraqis) you would still think that?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


Did you notice the guy in the plaid shirt had no shoes on?
Had to be Russians


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> He's been right before.
> 
> View attachment 4512921
> 
> ...


he's such a wet blanket; I find him too vague as an intuitive.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2020)

Read this shit



Gallup: Trump job approval rating matches all-time high



I guess there really is no curing stupid.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> So, no matter what the US does, let's say invade a sovereign nation such as Iraq, & as a result a shit load of American troops die (not to mention over 100,000 Iraqis) you would still think that?


You can post pretend scenarios all you want. I support the country I live in. Spin it how you want. We’re all one big extended family stuck on the planet together.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You can post pretend scenarios all you want. I support the country I live in. Spin it how you want. We’re all one big extended family stuck on the planet together.


Shell Oil..


Iraq signs contract with Chinese oil company to complete 80 wells in Iraq - Xinhua | English.news.cn


Exxon..
Exxon Mobil (XOM.N) is selling stakes it controls in Iraq’s West Qurna-1 oilfield to China’s Petro China (0857.HK) and Indonesia’s Pertamina PERTM.UL, the country’s oil minister confirmed on Friday.

Spin what? almost 4000 dead US solders for Commerce or Mother China?


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 24, 2020)

To everyone reading, be sure and keep at least 6ft distance in between yourself and others, it's always a good idea to lower your risk of certain death to at least 6ft.

This hoax is getting more absurd as time goes on, along with all the bs stories that are coming out from it, one local news station near me broadcasted a story about someone nearby who actually ended up testing negative for the virus, but the news didn't retract the false info of the man that was ill, and the guy milked the story to bring business to his shop from the public awareness and news story that got a tiny bit of 'fame' for him I guess. But yeah a story about covid19 that turned out to be artificial in the end, yeah let's air that out to the public to help with all the confusion revolving around this Virus...... so much for honesty.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 24, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> To everyone reading, be sure and keep at least 6ft distance in between yourself and others, it's always a good idea to lower your risk of certain death to at least 6ft.
> 
> This hoax is getting more absurd as time goes on, along with all the bs stories that are coming out from it, one local news station near me broadcasted a story about someone nearby who actually ended up testing negative for the virus, but the news didn't retract the false info of the man that was ill, and they guy milked the story to bring business to his shop from the public awareness and news story that got a tiny bit of 'fame' for him I guess. But yeah a story about covid19 that turned out to be artificial in the end, yeah let's air that out to the public to help with all the confusion revolving around this Virus...... so much for honesty.


Hey everyone look at this Trump swallower crying about honesty


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> To everyone reading, be sure and keep at least 6ft distance in between yourself and others, it's always a good idea to lower your risk of certain death to at least 6ft.
> 
> This hoax is getting more absurd as time goes on, along with all the bs stories that are coming out from it, one local news station near me broadcasted a story about someone nearby who actually ended up testing negative for the virus, but the news didn't retract the false info of the man that was ill, and they guy milked the story to bring business to his shop from the public awareness and news story that got a tiny bit of 'fame' for him I guess. But yeah a story about covid19 that turned out to be artificial in the end, yeah let's air that out to the public to help with all the confusion revolving around this Virus...... so much for honesty.


lock him up.....with trump


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You can post pretend scenarios all you want. I support the country I live in. Spin it how you want. We’re all one big extended family stuck on the planet together.


says the guy who claims this epidemic is just the flu.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

*Amazon workers in six US warehouses reportedly test positive for COVID-19*









Amazon workers in six US warehouses reportedly test positive for COVID-19


The spike comes as consumers rely more heavily on the internet retailer for essential...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## COtransplant (Mar 24, 2020)

This was sent by one of our Senators....picture tells the story better than DJT wanting to go back to work in 2 weeks. Stay Safe everyone.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2020)

COtransplant said:


> This was sent by one of our Senators....picture tells the story better than DJT wanting to go back to work in 2 weeks. Stay Safe everyone.


Trump keeps undermining great messages like this. 

I'm there with you brother. Stay home stay safe sir.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> To everyone reading, be sure and keep at least 6ft distance in between yourself and others, it's always a good idea to lower your risk of certain death to at least 6ft.
> 
> This hoax is getting more absurd as time goes on, along with all the bs stories that are coming out from it, one local news station near me broadcasted a story about someone nearby who actually ended up testing negative for the virus, but the news didn't retract the false info of the man that was ill, and the guy milked the story to bring business to his shop from the public awareness and news story that got a tiny bit of 'fame' for him I guess. But yeah a story about covid19 that turned out to be artificial in the end, yeah let's air that out to the public to help with all the confusion revolving around this Virus...... so much for honesty.


If I saw you on the street I’d beat you to death so that hospitals wouldn’t be burdened by me beating you merely senseless


----------



## mustbetribbin (Mar 24, 2020)

If I saw you on the street I’d beat you to death so that hospitals wouldn’t be burdened by me beating you merely senseless
[/QUOTE]

Just think if you hadn't of made threats online you would of lowered your chance of getting a murder charge by like 70%, but instead you leave a digital trail behind yourself, with strangers over a hoax no less.

Do you not realize you're falling for a similar big lie as was made famous during the days of Hitler? You're under the same mind control as was once used against Nazi Germany except this time it's under the disguise of invisible enemy (fake sars virus), seeking to gain your control through fear.

I do however hope you and the family that was ill do get better soon, there are some nasty flu strains still active and going around.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 24, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Spin what? almost 4000 dead US solders for Commerce or Mother China?


Almost 4000? The last righteous war the US has been in was WWII and they were late to that party like they were in WWI but seem to have be the only ones there in American literature and media of all types.

Every conflict since has been to overthrow any foreign gov't that would bend over on command and to steal what they could out of greed. Every fight going on now is because of US meddling and the whole terrorist problem in the middle east is thanks to Uncle Sam.

Invade their country and when they defend their homeland they get labelled terrorists and then it's a license to kill. Got to keep the military/industrial complex happy so lets have another war. 

Nothing gets the economy fixed up faster than a good war no matter how many people die in the process. Trump's f'n war is now Covid-19 and he's already lost. I fear for us all. That sucker has the nuclear codes and he ain't going out with Covid-19 as his shameful legacy.

Thanx 'Murrica for dragging the whole world down with you. 

Don't forget to wash your hands. Make 'Murrica Grape Agin!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Just think if you hadn't of made threats online you would of lowered your chance of getting a murder charge by like 70%, but instead you leave a digital trail behind yourself, with strangers over a hoax no less.
> 
> Do you not realize you're falling for a similar big lie as was made famous during the days of Hitler? You're under the same mind control as was once used against Nazi Germany except this time it's under the disguise of invisible enemy (fake sars virus), seeking to gain your control through fear.
> 
> I do however hope you and the family that was ill do get better soon, there are some nasty flu strains still active and going around.


the only way this would be a difficult decision for me is if if you were lying there, gasping for air and dying from coronavirus 

on the one hand, I’d free up a ventilator for someone who deserved to live. 

On the other hand, it would be too merciful and painless for you


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 25, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> To everyone reading, be sure and keep at least 6ft distance in between yourself and others, it's always a good idea to lower your risk of certain death to at least 6ft.
> 
> This hoax is getting more absurd as time goes on, along with all the bs stories that are coming out from it, one local news station near me broadcasted a story about someone nearby who actually ended up testing negative for the virus, but the news didn't retract the false info of the man that was ill, and the guy milked the story to bring business to his shop from the public awareness and news story that got a tiny bit of 'fame' for him I guess. But yeah a story about covid19 that turned out to be artificial in the end, yeah let's air that out to the public to help with all the confusion revolving around this Virus...... so much for honesty.


So if it's just a hoax then why are you advising people to keep their distance?
Make up your fucking mind


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> He's been right before.
> 
> View attachment 4512921
> 
> ...


I love Nostradamus stuff, it is so spooky sometimes.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 25, 2020)

Anthony Fauci becomes a fringe MAGA target


The cues from right-wing media, as split as they are, could influence how much Trump listens to his infectious disease expert in the coming weeks.




www.politico.com


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 25, 2020)

Well hope all is well with everyone, I need cheering up and i reckon others do aswell.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

trump is the Big Lie, big, fat and ignorant lie.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

I was watching Meacham on Morning Joe today, character is destiny, or fate if you will, usually this concerns one's personal fate, but in Donald's case it involves an entire nation. America's death toll as a country during this crisis will depend on trump's character, he has failed miserably in protection, preparedness, planning and response.

The governors are providing what leadership there is and it varies in quality, the federal response is being hampered by Trump and all the vacant posts in his government that he failed to fill with toadies. The WH staff are advising governors that they should flatter the president or else, this is an indicator that he is already interfering with aid to blue states whose governors are critical of him, that would be simply incredible. Experts estimate that over 2 million Americans could die if the government(s) screw up the response to this national emergency, that's more deaths than all the wars America has fought combined.

Note the trajectory of the USA, its #1 in rate of infections and that is with limited testing! Where will it be in a week?
Trump is playing with fire here and millions are gonna get burnt. America's healthcare system is getting thrown under the bus and they are screaming about it to the public, begging for help in the war to save lives. Trump's approval numbers have increased recently, but that will change over time and with increasing death rates.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was watching Meacham on Morning Joe today, character is destiny, or fate if you will, usually this concerns one's personal fate, but in Donald's case it involves an entire nation. America's death toll as a country during this crisis will depend on trump's character, he has failed miserably in protection, preparedness, planning and response.
> 
> The governors are providing what leadership there is and it varies in quality, the federal response is being hampered by Trump and all the vacant posts in his government that he failed to fill with toadies. The WH staff are advising governors that they should flatter the president or else, this is an indicator that he is already interfering with aid to blue states whose governors are critical of him, that would be simply incredible. Experts estimate that over 2 million Americans could die if the government(s) screw up the response to this national emergency, that's more deaths than all the wars America has fought combined.
> 
> ...


We're going to be #1 winning!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

Spanish Military Finds Dead Bodies And Seniors 'Completely Abandoned' In Care Homes


The Spanish military found residents of some care homes "completely abandoned" and "dead in their beds," Spain's defense minister announced Monday. Spain has more than 39,000 confirmed COVID-19 cases.




www.npr.org


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> Well hope all is well with everyone, I need cheering up and i reckon others do aswell.


the update:


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

Fox now says cannabis causes corona virus infections.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242644087699726341


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Spanish Military Finds Dead Bodies And Seniors 'Completely Abandoned' In Care Homes
> 
> 
> The Spanish military found residents of some care homes "completely abandoned" and "dead in their beds," Spain's defense minister announced Monday. Spain has more than 39,000 confirmed COVID-19 cases.
> ...


 Spanish Fail. you can do a removal with pair of gloves and mask..how is leaving decomposing bodies the better option?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Fox now says cannabis causes corona virus infections.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242644087699726341


yaaaaaaaaaaay prices will drop with your nearest Trumper/Grower..'FOX says..'


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

CULT of stupidity.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

so you can order weed online and pickup in person in drive-thru with social distancing, you just can't complete a purchase online in CO.









Coronavirus Crisis Shows Marijuana Is ‘Essential’ And Mainstream


In state after state, governors and public health officials are deeming cannabis businesses “essential” operations that can stay open amid COVID-forced closures.




www.forbes.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

Karma


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

tRUmp supporter.










New Jersey man charged after coughing on Wegmans worker, saying he has coronavirus


A New Jersey man was busted on Tuesday after coughing on a Wegmans employee and telling her he had the coronavirus, authorities said. The staffer at the Manalapan grocery store worried that George …




nypost.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

If you don't kiss tRUmps ass with a smile it's no soup for you, what a thin skinned piece of shit. 










Trump to New York: You’ve Been Mean to Me, Drop Dead


Democratic governors, including Andrew Cuomo, are grappling with a coronavirus-related fear: piss off the president and risk losing his support.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

"Easter is a very special day for me" He's always been deeply religious LOL. Pedophile priests are deeply religious too.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242537995103846400


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2020)

Will Large cities like Los Angeles where people dont get on public transportation be spared more so because everyone drives in their own personal cars? The firestorm in NYC area might be linked to the very populated mass transit system. I hope they started cleaning it and continue to clean it as much as possible. Everyone needs an N 95 mask going out in NYC . They are seriously fucked and i feel so bad for them . I hope the virus peeters out really soon. Its going up to 82 degrees here today! Take care everyone!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Will Large cities like Los Angeles where people dont get on public transportation be spared more so because everyone drives in their own personal cars? The firestorm in NYC area might be linked to the very populated mass transit system. I hope they started cleaning it and continue to clean it as much as possible. Everyone needs an N 95 mask going out in NYC . They are seriously fucked and i feel so bad for them . I hope the virus peeters out really soon. Its going up to 82 degrees here today! Take care everyone!


Tons of respect to you and all “War Fighters”
Thank you


----------



## COtransplant (Mar 25, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> Well hope all is well with everyone, I need cheering up and i reckon others do aswell.


Definitely....I've been listening to music more now that DJT is on TV with false info. Helps with mood and counting beans into little packs! 
Blues, classic rock seems befitting.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> "Easter is a very special day for me" He's always been deeply religious LOL. Pedophile priests are deeply religious too.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242537995103846400


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Tons of respect to you and all “War Fighters”
> Thank you


Your welcome. This is what we always do everyday. getting into a new habits with PPE equipment and keeping focused on the spread of this virus is a new challenge and finding ways to stay present and positive and hopeful . This will pass one day . Im going to keep showing up .if i get sick, i will hurry up and get better and come back as soon as i can! Take care and be mindful.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

Texas & Ohio are banning most abortions due to the virus.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/25/politics/coronavirus-abortion-texas-ohio/index.html

This should work out well.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

The numbers say we will be in worse shape than this in about two weeks.










A deluge of death in northern Italy


On average, every 3.5 minutes, someone infected with coronavirus is dying in the Italian region of Lombardy. This is how the region became the single deadliest coronavirus hotspot on the planet.




graphics.reuters.com


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the update:


cracking tune


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

The governor of Michigan has said that the Detroit area hospital system is almost at capacity and this thing is just getting started. Going to see a lot of death here because it's a heavy republican area and until about two weeks ago people were treating it like nothing, I witnessed that, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 25, 2020)

COtransplant said:


> Definitely....I've been listening to music more now that DJT is on TV with false info. Helps with mood and counting beans into little packs!
> Blues, classic rock seems befitting.


It's the only thing getting me through this plus my grow. I have to thank @Jimdamick for being my music sifu and giving me new music to listen to


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> If you don't kiss tRUmps ass with a smile it's no soup for you, what a thin skinned piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhhh, The Toddler President..perhaps if they ply him with the largest piece of chocolate cake and TWO scoops of ice cream?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The governor of Michigan has said that the Detroit area hospital system is almost at capacity and this thing is just getting started. Going to see a lot of death here because it's a heavy republican area and until about two weeks ago people were treating it like nothing, I witnessed that, you can't fix stupid.


the hillbillies here 'don't see the big deal..' and they're out driving..Denver and Boulder county have curfew now and it's only a matter of time for NOCO..they just won't take it seriously.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

Trump cabinet Bible study leader blames coronavirus on gay people and environmentalists


The minister who hosts a weekly bible study session for President Trump's cabinet has an opinion about the origins of the coronavirus. According to Ralph Drollinger, it's just another form of God's wrath in response to an increasingly progressive nation.“Relative to the coronavirus pandemic...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 25, 2020)

Seems like God would have done this during Obama's presidency then.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

NYU's medical school is graduating it's students 3 months early to fight the pandemic.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

Pedophile tells church leaders how to be faithful, you just can't make this shit up.










Roy Moore to church pastors: It’s your duty to continue assemblies during coronavirus outbreak


Failed Senate candidate and twice-removed former Alabama chief justice, Roy Moore, is calling on religious leaders to continues holding church services even as the coronavirus outbreak continues to spiral out of control. According to the Alabama Political Reporter, Moore announced that he’s...




deadstate.org


----------



## COtransplant (Mar 25, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> It's the only thing getting me through this plus my grow. I have to thank @Jimdamick for being my music sifu and giving me new music to listen to


Excellent! With music, we can be devoid of the world casualties for a while! Yes, prepping, growing... to keep us occupied with positive projects!


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 25, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/coronavirus-terrorism-justice-department/2020/03/25/b9a93230-6e8a-11ea-b148-e4ce3fbd85b5_story.html



Comes after that idiot coughed on a lady at a grocery store.

I still can't believe this idiot who was diagnosed positive two days after this video:





But it did cause the NBA to shut down fast.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2020)

Well hell, I don't have an excuse for putting off spring cleaning.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Well hell, I don't have an excuse for putting off spring cleaning.


That's what I have been doing, in small spurts! My grow room has never been cleaner...Wish i could say that for the rest of the house!


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The governors are providing what leadership there is and it varies in quality,


Many Governors are openly violating rights by "executive order".


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


>


80% of America is predicted to contract; I can't wait for their books describing how they survived their personal bouts of Covid19..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> "Easter is a very special day for me" He's always been deeply religious LOL. Pedophile priests are deeply religious too.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242537995103846400


Yes Easter has been a very special day for the devout Trumpy*..


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Many Governors are openly violating rights by "executive order".
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513365


Americans have the right to die by ignorance. Putin is winning.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The governor of Michigan has said that the Detroit area hospital system is almost at capacity and this thing is just getting started. Going to see a lot of death here because it's a heavy republican area and until about two weeks ago people were treating it like nothing, I witnessed that, you can't fix stupid.


The governor of Florida is refusing to do anything that will hurt his precious economy. 

I bet Florida is going to become one giant graveyard in three weeks.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> 80% of America is predicted to contract; I can't wait for their books describing how they survived their personal bouts of Covid19..


with a less than 500,000 cases world wide and countries like China where its all but stopped spreading covid has some work to do to hit 80% of America


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Americans have the right to die by ignorance. Putin is winning.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

Back when we were winning


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

Can you fucking imagine trump on a bicycle?
Fuck


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

How about Putin riding trump?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

HELSINKI


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4513372


The only thing Robby likes more than a shirtless guy on a horse is a shirtless 12 year old boy ona horse


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 25, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4513372


Is it that Putin is overcompensating






Great Dear Leader moment.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2020)

LOL This is yours


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> with a less than 500,000 cases world wide and countries like China where its all but stopped spreading covid has some work to do to hit 80% of America


With the 4 weeks in which Trumpy* froze? Folks flying out of epicenters? And Mardi gras?

We're a country way behind..wait, it's calmest before the storm.

Americans are the least obedient.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> LOL This is yours
> View attachment 4513381


The players that attended thought he lost his mind to serve cold McD to them.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

I’m finding plenty of Murican fools in these hills who still call it a hoax.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

Conservatives love the Elete


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump cabinet Bible study leader blames coronavirus on gay people and environmentalists
> 
> 
> The minister who hosts a weekly bible study session for President Trump's cabinet has an opinion about the origins of the coronavirus. According to Ralph Drollinger, it's just another form of God's wrath in response to an increasingly progressive nation.“Relative to the coronavirus pandemic...
> ...


The Bible beaters miss the lesson:

God's wrath forces those who would not normally work together, to work together.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Seems like God would have done this during Obama's presidency then.


Wrong.

Just because someone can't afford health insurance doesn't mean they deserve health insurance, Rocky. And just because they don't understand the Bible doesn't mean they deserve to understand the Bible.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> with a less than 500,000 cases world wide and countries like China where its all but stopped spreading covid has some work to do to hit 80% of America


Yeah but the thing is .... we can NEVER believe anything china says.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

Matter of fact , apparently they are hoarding and inter prescribing chloroquine for themselves thinking its the miracle cure. Fuck them. Savages.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yeah but the thing is .... we can NEVER believe anything china says.


100% agree but can u believe anything US says either then. If you’re going by numbers you can’t dismiss them because it’s China. Cuomo is using China’s numbers and so are the WHO.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Matter of fact , apparently they are hoarding and inter prescribing chloroquine for themselves thinking its the miracle cure. Fuck them. Savages.


Who do you think we just struck a deal with to buy supplies? Say what u want China is important to our global economy. Stop and read a label it’s almost all made in China.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

I’d say just about as reliable as trump, probably better.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I’d say just about as reliable as trump, probably better.


Amen and he’s our leader. Like him or not he’s our leader. This was one hell of a way to get u guys to stop talking about those Russian ties. No one is even interested in that story and there was talk of impeachment.

We picked a guy with failing businesses in his background to run a nation. What could go wrong.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

We picked a malevolent amoral Psychotic


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242852430582341639


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

Now we will all pay the price for Republicans not convicting the prick


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Now we will all pay the price for Republicans not convicting the prick


Look at the past two 2 republican presidents they didn’t win popular vote. Both complete idiots.

That neither side really wanted in.

Missed that


----------



## topcat (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242852430582341639


So good, it made my head spin.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

Corona island, kinda like the leper colony in Hawaii.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242732447101374464


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

2 last Republicans


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Just because someone can't afford health insurance doesn't mean they deserve health insurance, Rocky. And just because they don't understand the Bible doesn't mean they deserve to understand to understand the Bible.


damn, looks like i need to come by and pick up my rent check after all. could you put the dog cage away beforehand? 

and the context i used was for affording college, not healthcare. but facts don't matter to you NeverDemocrat Regressives, do they?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

NYC is already running out of room in their morgues.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4513432


Well Donald's boss seems to take it seriously, when Trump sees this he's gonna go full hazmat himself, his suit will be orange though not yellow. Pence, he doesn't need a hazmat suit under the bus and will soon be better off dead anyway.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

37 years old.










British diplomat, 37, dies after contracting coronavirus


Coronavirus: the symptoms




www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yeah but the thing is .... we can NEVER believe anything china says.


Just like no-one with a brain believes a word that comes out of that lying sack of shit Trump's mouth.
If he said that the Sun will definitely rise tomorrow, I'd be suspicious.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

*In coronavirus pandemic, Trump allies say they're ready to die for the economy.... hopefully they do kill themselves *


On the Tuesday airing of his program on BlazeTV, right-wing commentator Glenn Beck said that at 56 he is in the “danger zone” for the virus and would also make the sacrifice.

_*“I would rather have my children stay home and all of us who are over 50 go in and keep this economy going and working,” Beck said. “Even if we all get sick, I would rather die than kill the country. Because it’s not the economy that’s dying, it’s the country.” *_

A corollary argument is that the loss of jobs and incomes from prolonged social isolation would eventually lead to more deaths — from poverty and psychological distress — than might result from COVID-19.

In the video, Beck is alone in a room, socially distant from anyone who could give him the virus and not apparently facing the same risks as people without TV shows, such as health care workers, police and grocery store workers. 

Sacrificing the elderly for the good of the economy *runs counter* to Beck’s position a decade ago, when he rose to prominence during President Barack Obama’s tenure by railing against so-called death panels that he said would be created under the Affordable Care Act to ration health care. “We care about the elderly,” said Beck in 2009, adding, “We value life in this country, and when you start devaluing life, then you’re in trouble.” 

New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo took issue with the ethical choices implied by Trump’s priorities, saying, “My mother is not expendable and your mother is not expendable and our brothers and sisters are not expendable, and we’re not going to accept a premise that human life is disposable, and we’re not going to put a dollar figure on human life.”

The policy dilemma replicates on a national scale a well-known exercise in ethics known as the “trolley problem,” which asks whether it is justified to kill another person to avoid a larger number of deaths. It posits a situation in which a runaway vehicle is heading toward a large number of people — unless someone throws a switch that will divert it onto a different track, where only one person would be endangered.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just like no-one with a brain believes a word that comes out of that lying sack of shit Trump's mouth.
> If he said that the Sun will definitely rise tomorrow, I'd be suspicious.


Remember when he stared at the fucking sun because he “ didn’t need safety glasses “ ?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *In coronavirus pandemic, Trump allies say they're ready to die for the economy.... hopefully they do kill themselves *
> 
> 
> On the Tuesday airing of his program on BlazeTV, right-wing commentator Glenn Beck said that at 56 he is in the “danger zone” for the virus and would also make the sacrifice.
> ...


What’s the argument tell them to step on up. I’m calling his bluff


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

Trump hasn’t yet released disaster unemployment funds


President Donald Trump approved three states’ disaster declarations during the past week, but not the sought-after disaster unemployment assistance.




www.politico.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242612896154169350
Cuomo2024


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

The cowards are running for safety, MAGA, WINNING.


BREAKING: Moscow Mitch plans on sending Senators home for the next 26 days. Over 100 Americans are dying every day. No Senators should be leaving DC. They should be working around the clock. This is one of the largest crises in American history. They all need to act like it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

Same horseshit that fucking talking head “ surgeon general “ saying “ we have turned the corner on COVID testing “ ...

"There is in fact good news," Adams said. "We turned the corner on testing, we have now done more testing in the last eight days than [South] Korea has done in eight weeks. That will give us ... better information."

*Adams said the decreasing number of cases in China ( a country that routinely stifles information leaving from it ) *and Italy prove the effectiveness of social distancing and echoed President Trump in expressing the hope that coronavirus restrictions could be scaled back "sooner than we thought."

They want you to drink the Koolaid.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The cowards are running for safety, MAGA, WINNING.
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Moscow Mitch plans on sending Senators home for the next 26 days. Over 100 Americans are dying every day. No Senators should be leaving DC. They should be working around the clock. This is one of the largest crises in American history. They all need to act like it.


Elected officials, especially republicans.... acting responsibly? LOOOOOOOL


----------



## spek9 (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump hasn’t yet released disaster unemployment funds
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump approved three states’ disaster declarations during the past week, but not the sought-after disaster unemployment assistance.
> ...


Of course he's not releasing the funds. He found out that he, nor his family members can benefit from them, so he's dragging his feet.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *In coronavirus pandemic, Trump allies say they're ready to die for the economy.... hopefully they do kill themselves *
> 
> 
> On the Tuesday airing of his program on BlazeTV, right-wing commentator Glenn Beck said that at 56 he is in the “danger zone” for the virus and would also make the sacrifice.
> ...


Not only is his argument morally wrong, it's impractical. Beck can't do drywall.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

My new county executive which is a democrat just ordered all employees in businesses that are open under the emergency rules to be corona tested.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

He's the first democrat to hold the office and he only got the chance because the last republican that held it died. This is the first good sign coming from that office ever, the GOP stooges always did what was best for the business community only and fucked the people.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2020)

From a stats page on Financial Times. It says it's free to read, I don't post links that are behind a pay wall, I'll check and see if it is and edit if necessary. edit: logged off from FT and yep, it's be available to everybody, not just subscribers. Lots of good information summarized at that site and kept up to date. 
link:








Coronavirus tracker: the latest figures as countries fight the Covid-19 resurgence | Free to read


The FT analyses the scale of outbreaks and tracks the vaccine rollouts around the world




www.ft.com





#FTfreetoread


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

Just viewed news story ( last couple minutes ) Amazon Fulfillment center employee just tested positive in Moreno Valley ( California ) , day a few other employees have quarantined..... so much for those “ interim job opportunity “ put out by amazon to help those needing to work now. Huge warehouse , multiple enclosed workers , no PPE , much less bathroom breaks , high number of contact points , 24 hour COVID life span on cardboard ........ ummm fuck no.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Remember when he stared at the fucking sun because he “ didn’t need safety glasses “ ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242482103457062913


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

Coronavirus hackers face the wrath of the cybersecurity community


Coronavirus hackers are tacking advantage of the Covid-19 pandemic to target hospitals. Cybersecurity pros have had enough.




www.verdict.co.uk


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

And don’t down bottles of Collodial Silver either , Fuck Jim Bakker , unless you love looking like a fucking blueberry.


The state accuses Bakker of violating the Missouri Merchandising Practices Act by "falsely promising to consumers that Silver Solution can cure, eliminate, kill or deactivate coronavirus and/or boost elderly consumers' immune system and help keep them healthy when there is, in fact, no vaccine, pill, potion or other product available to treat or cure coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19)."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> From a stats page on Financial Times. It says it's free to read, I don't post links that are behind a pay wall, I'll check and see if it is and edit if necessary. edit: logged off from FT and yep, it's be available to everybody, not just subscribers. Lots of good information summarized at that site and kept up to date.
> link:
> 
> 
> ...


I posted a graph from there this morning, it's 5 days behind and there are testing issues in the USA (here too!). Here it is again, worth noting.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I posted a graph from there this morning, it's 5 days behind and there are testing issues in the USA (here too!). Here it is again, worth noting.
> View attachment 4513526


is Russia holding back numbers ? ... no shock there.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2020)

Went out for our weekly grocery buy. Winco is a larger discount supermarket and two weeks ago, I got stuck in a line that wrapped half-way around the store. Today, was fairly normal, shelves that had been stripped of goods were mostly full. No issues filling my grocery list. Things are stabilizing in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Hydro4life (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> is Russia holding back numbers ? ... no shock there.


Let’s not mention North Korea


----------



## Hydro4life (Mar 25, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Went out for our weekly grocery buy. Winco is a larger discount supermarket and two weeks ago, I got stuck in a line that wrapped half-way around the store. Today, was fairly normal, shelves that had been stripped of goods were mostly full. No issues filling my grocery list. Things are stabilizing in my neck of the woods.


Don’t relax too much fogdog


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 25, 2020)

Most of it (cyber attacks) comes from North Korea.

Nothing will ever be done about it. It never has been.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

Hydro4life said:


> Let’s not mention North Korea


North Korea has already found the cure, it's called a firing squad.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Went out for our weekly grocery buy. Winco is a larger discount supermarket and two weeks ago, I got stuck in a line that wrapped half-way around the store. Today, was fairly normal, shelves that had been stripped of goods were mostly full. No issues filling my grocery list. Things are stabilizing in my neck of the woods.


Have a winco about 2 miles from me , noticed line outside too. But everyone of those people were not wearing any protection , so I bailed . Look like a DMV line. I am riding out supplies until absolutely necessary , then on goes the TYVEK suit ...lol.


----------



## Hydro4life (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> North Korea has already found the cure, it's called a firing squad.


Is that where China got the idea?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

Don’t do this ...


----------



## Hydro4life (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Have a winco about 2 miles from me , noticed line outside too. But everyone of those people were not wearing any protection , so I bailed . Look like a DMV line. I am riding out supplies until absolutely necessary , then on goes the TYVEK suit ...lol.


Toilet paper isle is still empty in Australia! Fukn ridiculous lol. Out of all the things to stock up on! Everyone’s playing follow the leader but in this case the leaders a fucken idiot


----------



## Hydro4life (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Don’t do this ...
> 
> View attachment 4513531


Wow! And I thought the leader that went for all the toilet paper was dumb! Well, I still do lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Don’t do this ...
> 
> View attachment 4513531


A better seal around the face (larger sponge) frozen and scooped out for the mouth and nose with more and better elastics...
Ya know that might not be that bad a plan with a bit of extra work, I wonder how effective a particulate filter it would be? Necessity is the mother of invention and it could provide a good seal around the face. It does look funny though!

I figure PPE will be cranked out in vast quantities soon, the world is gonna need lots of it for quite some time, then after that everybody will be restocking big reserves. There's plenty of business to be had and you're gonna see one of those "miracles" of capitalism soon.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

For those of us that may have underlying conditions ..... ( diabetic ) me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

Hydro4life said:


> Toilet paper isle is still empty in Australia! Fukn ridiculous lol. Out of all the things to stock up on! Everyone’s playing follow the leader but in this case the leaders a fucken idiot


They are limiting purchases here in NS Canada to 2 packs, stores are restocked, all the arsholes have had their fill and won't be back for awhile, some for years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> For those of us that may have underlying conditions ..... ( diabetic ) me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513532


Repent! Stop yer evil ways, eat right, exercise and get lots of sun (vitamin D), fortify yourself as much as you can for the test of survival. That's my plan at 65, but in good health. Clean live'n is yer best chance! Repent the end is nigh!  Just gotta quit smoking pot and make some brownies instead...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

Photos show the National Guard converting New York City's Javits Center into a disaster hospital for coronavirus patients


New York is one of the world's worst coronavirus hotspots. As of March 24, the state had more confirmed cases than the whole of France.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

Found a link that provides updates every day at midnight .... multiple info links from host ( mortality , incubation , territories, etc ) 
Alarming data , but there to inform. 

WORLDOMETERS


----------



## Hydro4life (Mar 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A better seal around the face (larger sponge) frozen and scooped out for the mouth and nose with more and better elastics...
> Ya know that might not be that bad a plan with a bit of extra work, I wonder how effective a particulate filter it would be? Necessity is the mother of invention and it could provide a good seal around the face. It does look funny though!
> 
> I figure PPE will be cranked out in vast quantities soon, the world is gonna need lots of it for quite some time, then after that everybody will be restocking big reserves. There's plenty of business to be had and you're gonna see one of those "miracles" of capitalism soon.


I imagine it would be better at minimising particles but the down side may be death from suffocation!?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

My wife is a kindergarten teacher in Bridgeport, CT, at the largest school in the State of CT, a school that primarily serves low income families.
Also this school is 20 miles from Westport, CT, which is believed to be Ground Zero for the spread of infection in NY & CT.








Coronavirus Westport: 'Many Hundreds' Exposed To Virus


Westport Weston Health District Director Mark Cooper says hundreds of residents were exposed to COVID-19 locally before it was reported.




patch.com





Anyway, she went to her school today to get some paperwork for her lesson plans and found out they have kept the cafeteria open to feed the students. (all take out)
This school is serving breakfast & lunch to over 300 children daily despite the shutdown
Isn't that cool?
These chidren & they're families have barly anything at all in the 1st place & this is a wonderfull thing to hear.
We'll make it despite Trump


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> My wife is a kindergarten teacher in Bridgeport, CT, at the largest school in the State of CT, a school that primarily serves low income families.
> Also this school is 20 miles from Westport, CT, which is believed to be Ground Zero for the spread of infection in NY & CT.
> 
> 
> ...


I have a friend that is the lunch lady at a elementary school in a poorer city and they have been doing the same thing here in Michigan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Photos show the National Guard converting New York City's Javits Center into a disaster hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> New York is one of the world's worst coronavirus hotspots. As of March 24, the state had more confirmed cases than the whole of France.
> ...


They are frantically preparing for the onslaught, while Trump dithers, everybody fears the bungled federal response, if there is one, those resources will be needed in red states with shitty public health systems and politicians who don't give a fuck. Florida is headed for disaster and will make New York pale in comparison. Jesus Christ Captain this is looking bad, I fear Trump is gonna fuck things up until they bail out his properties, this will finish his businesses if he doesn't get Uncle Sam's money, and until he does...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo took issue with the ethical choices implied by Trump’s priorities, saying, “My mother is not expendable and your mother is not expendable and our brothers and sisters are not expendable, and we’re not going to accept a premise that human life is disposable, and we’re not going to put a dollar figure on human life.”


Cuomo in 2024


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> is Russia holding back numbers ? ... no shock there.


Who know's?
Maybe being fucking drunk all the time works.
Those guy's drink vodka for breakfast, and alcohol does kill the virus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

Here is a fever map of the country, look at Florida and other areas in the south, that's where the federal resources are gonna go, New York will end up like Puerto Rico.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Kinsa's fever map could show just how crucial it is to stay home to stop COVID-19 spread


Smart thermometer maker Kinsa has been working on building accurate, predictive models of how seasonal illnesses like the flu travel in and among communities — and its fever map is finding new utility as the novel coronavirus pandemic grows globally. While Kinsa’s US Health Weather Map has no...




techcrunch.com





*Kinsa’s fever map could show just how crucial it is to stay home to stop COVID-19 spread*
Darrell Etherington@etherington / 6:16 pm ADT • March 23, 2020
Comment





Smart thermometer maker Kinsa  has been working on building accurate, predictive models of how seasonal illnesses like the flu travel in and among communities — and its fever map is finding new utility as the novel coronavirus pandemic grows globally. While Kinsa’s US Health Weather Map has no way of tracking the spread of COVID-19 specifically, as it looks only at fevers tied to geographic data, it could provide easy-to-grasp early indicators of the positive effects of social distancing and isolation measures at the community level.

At the time that Kinsa’s health weather map was covered in the New York Times in February, the company had around a million thermometers in market in the U.S., but it had experienced a significant increase in order volume of as many as 10,000 units per day in the week prior to its publication. That means that the company’s analytics are based on a very large data set relative to the total U.S. population. Kinsa founder and CEO Inder Singh told me this allowed them to achieve an unprecedented level of accuracy and granularity in flu forecasting down to the community level, working in partnership with Oregon State University Assistant Professor Ben Dalziel.

“We showed that the core hypothesis for why I started the company is real — and the core hypothesis was you need real-time, medically accurate, geolocated data that’s taken from people who’ve just fallen ill to detect outbreaks and predict the spread of illness,” Singh said. “What we did with our data is we punched it into Ben’s existing, first-principle models on infectious disease spread. And we were able to show that on September 15, we could predict the entire rest of cold and flu season with hyper-accuracy in terms of the peaks and the valleys — all the way out to the rest of flu season, i.e. 20 weeks out on a hyperlocal basis.”
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

*A man accused of licking deodorants in a Missouri Walmart after asking 'Who's afraid of the coronavirus?' was charged with making a terrorist threat .... If you see this happening, kick their teeth in. 

*

A man accused of licking items in a Walmart store during the coronavirus outbreak has been charged with making a terror threat.
Cody Lee Pfister, 26, was charged by police in Missouri's Warren County after what they said was a video of a man "licking the merchandise after making a 'Corona Virus' statement at Walmart and posting it to social media."
The video shows a man saying to the camera "Who's scared of the coronavirus? Don't touch your mouth" before licking a row of deodorants on the store shelf.
The US Centers for Disease Control says that a person can get COVID-19 by touching an object that has the virus on it and then touching their own mouth. ........


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Have a winco about 2 miles from me , noticed line outside too. But everyone of those people were not wearing any protection , so I bailed . Look like a DMV line. I am riding out supplies until absolutely necessary , then on goes the TYVEK suit ...lol.


True, we weren't gowned and masked. I might regret it but the advice I'm hearing is, don't wear masks unless you are sick. I washed my hands several times, followed the other protocols and am back home to stay for another week. 

I have a SCUBA gear. Maybe the next time, I'll wear it.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 25, 2020)

Remember that time when the USA had an African American President who the republicans completely slammed for releasing a stimulus bill? Saying things like it "encroaches on free markets", and "saddle future generations with piles of debt"?

My how these fuckers are so disgustingly hypocritical. I guess the republicans are now praising giving out free money to the various corporations who have been raping us all along (particularly airlines... they fuckin' nickel and dime like the worst of them, hidden fees, outright lies). Taxpayers get to give up their own money to corporations they may not even support.

Yay capitalism! Seems to be working perfectly!


----------



## spek9 (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *A man accused of licking deodorants in a Missouri Walmart after asking 'Who's afraid of the coronavirus?' was charged with making a terrorist threat .... If you see this happening, kick their teeth in.
> 
> View attachment 4513571*
> 
> ...


Cut the fucker's tongue right out of his skull, right there in the deodorant aisle. That'll definitely curb the licking, and prove an effective deterrent for other Trump supporting retards.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 25, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Cut the fucker's tongue right out of his skull, right there in the deodorant aisle. That'll definitely curb the licking, and prove an effective deterrent for other Trump supporting retards.


Something tells me his mouth will be wrapped around something real soon when he gets locked up. He might even get a few new viruses.

We did our bi-weekly shopping today, very happy we lysol'ed everything when we got it home.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *A man accused of licking deodorants in a Missouri Walmart after asking 'Who's afraid of the coronavirus?' was charged with making a terrorist threat .... If you see this happening, kick their teeth in.
> 
> View attachment 4513571*
> 
> ...


Nope, keep your distance and hurl a can of beans at his fucking head from 6 feet away at least, step back to avoid the blood spray. Avoid physical contact, let can goods do the work from a distance...


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> My wife is a kindergarten teacher in Bridgeport, CT, at the largest school in the State of CT, a school that primarily serves low income families.
> Also this school is 20 miles from Westport, CT, which is believed to be Ground Zero for the spread of infection in NY & CT.
> 
> 
> ...


All Georgia Schools have bus drivers delivering daily lunch to kids that want it. It's the law here.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

Advice is one thing , but real world exposure is another.

*Just people watch* .... it is fucking alarming. Seriously ... watch the crowds , look at the lack of concern over spread ....Baby carriages , kids in tow ( coughing ) , touching fruit , picking candies from bins , cashiers not gloved handling cash , no terminal wiping , etc.
I see that everywhere . Not to be an alarmist , just wired to be observant.....

I unfortunately am wired as an inspector in my business ( what’s left of it ) and am hyper aware when I inspect homes / commercial for
pest / escrow / repair quotes , so I am always looking at things a bit more critically, can’t stop doing that apparently. So certain things jump out at me . I don’t care how I look in public donning whatever PPE I have. I “ had “ access to good PPE ( half masks , cartridges, 3m boxes , nitrile gloves , booties , “ bee “ suits , etc. ) but those have been raided by technicians and company pulled stock.

Even with business accounts at several hardware and assorted outlets ( target specialty / etc ) I am left with whatever I have in truck.

I don’t think it’s necessarily overkill , just hedge .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nope, keep your distance and hurl a can of beans at his fucking head from 6 feet away at least, step back to avoid the blood spray. Avoid physical contact, let can goods do the work from a distance...


especially with the shit cans left on shelf .... wax beans , garbanzo , and fucking beets ... yuck


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> especially with the shit cans left on shelf .... wax beans , garbanzo , and fucking beets ... yuck


I went to the store on Monday to fulfill my list of stuff that I needed/wanted & every single can of Baked Beans was gone, like every single one & this is a place that usually has dozens & dozens of cans on they're shelves.
That really sucked because I loves my franks & beans (got the hot dogs & buns at least )


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> especially with the shit cans left on shelf .... wax beans , garbanzo , and fucking beets ... yuck


Pickled beets are awesome. Also, you can boil a beet, a potato, a carrot until soft. Chop them up into small squares along with some dill pickles. Add a touch of olive oil, some fresh ground pepper and a shot of balsamic vinegar.

Best salad ever. And man, if you EVER have constipation, it's a guaranteed cure. No runs or anything like that, just the best relief ever.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> The only thing Robby likes more than a shirtless guy on a horse is a shirtless 12 year old boy ona horse


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

This doesn't really seem helpful, ignorant cults.










GOP lawmaker introduces bill declaring coronavirus is ‘punishment inflicted on us’ by God


A Republican state legislator believes coronavirus is a “punishment inflicted on us for our presumptuous sins” and has introduced a measure to designate March 30 as “A state day of humiliation, fasting, and Prayer,” in Pennsylvania. State Rep. Stephanie Borowicz, the author of the legislation...




deadstate.org


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Who do you think we just struck a deal with to buy supplies? Say what u want China is important to our global economy. Stop and read a label it’s almost all made in China.


Not at Wal-Mart.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This doesn't really seem helpful, ignorant cults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if they include self flagellation with scourge whipping..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

*New York becomes the epicenter of the coronavirus crisis in the United States | Deadline | MSNBC*





The growing crisis in New York ushers in the undisputed transformation of Governor Andrew Cuomo.


----------



## oopsididit (Mar 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *New York becomes the epicenter of the coronavirus crisis in the United States | Deadline | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or does trump look pink and healthy like a human in that picture and Cuomo looks something like a person of reptilian decent?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> Is it just me, or does trump look pink and healthy like a human in that picture and Cuomo looks something like a person of reptilian decent?


Are you a retarded person


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

The Trump campaign just released a cease and desist letter demanding that TV stations immediately pull this ad.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242193904553865216


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

I see it's breaking out in the south now, just as the fever map predicted


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see it breaking out in the south now, just as the fever map predicted
> View attachment 4513771




It's a crappy copy but I'm posting the current map to show that it's changing pretty fast. I'm not drawing any conclusions, just noting the difference between March 22 and March 24. Only one county in Fla and one in Louisiana are shaded red in the recent image. A better image and updates can be found here:









Kinsa HealthWeather™


Contagious illness intelligence and local illness risk scores for COVID-19 and Flu, from Kinsa.



healthweather.us





Click on the "Observed" button.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The Trump campaign just released a cease and desist letter demanding that TV stations immediately pull this ad.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242193904553865216


All anti trump ads will be about coronavirus now and you ain't seen nothing yet, he will be lucky if he isn't impeached, again.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All anti trump ads will be about coronavirus now and you ain't seen nothing yet, he will be lucky if he isn't impeached, again.


It's not showing in the approve/disapproval polls for Trump. Maybe even up a tick.









How Popular Is Donald Trump?


FiveThirtyEight is tracking Donald Trump’s approval ratings throughout his presidency.




projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## oopsididit (Mar 25, 2020)

The best result for humanity results in the overthrow of the COMMUNIST Chinese government for a democratic one. That is the best scenario for the future of humanity.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The Trump campaign just released a cease and desist letter demanding that TV stations immediately pull this ad.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242193904553865216


Trump never did care about the legalities. He uses lawsuits to bully people. Melania ought to tell him to be best.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> The best result for humanity results in the overthrow of the COMMUNIST Chinese government for a democratic one. That is the best scenario for the future of humanity.


Trump would never let that happen to his good buddy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 4513779
> 
> It's a crappy copy but I'm posting the current map to show that it's changing pretty fast. I'm not drawing any conclusions, just noting the difference between March 22 and March 24. Only one county in Fla and one in Louisiana are shaded red in the recent image. A better image and updates can be found here:
> 
> ...


I'm observing too and was waiting for news from the south, it started coming in today. Say for 50% of people the fever is transient, it lasts for a few days only, so that contributes to the dynamism of the map too. I was looking at atypical too, where they strip out the regular colds and flu's. A lot of scientists think this might be a useful epidemiological tool to focus testing and order lockdowns etc.

It might even be able to help with the strategic management of resources and mobile reserves, just like any other war it will be a logistical battle too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> how dumb Trump is, but


It’s quoting itself now


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

The cult.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> Trump can suck YOUR dick for all I care! Wake up to the real and present danger and it ain't Trump fuck face.


Yes it is

stop sucking trumps dick you uneducated racist


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

FDA will allow doctors to treat critically ill coronavirus patients with blood from survivors


Experts say the treatment might be the best hope for some patients until more sophisticated drugs are developed.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> It's not showing in the approve/disapproval polls for Trump. Maybe even up a tick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it time, I understand this is normal with any president in the early stages of a "war", that will soon change with the death rate and horror on TV. The horror will keep them glued to the tube in morbid curiosity and fear while the narrators and panelist explain how ya got to this God awful place. Nancy will time the oversight hearings appropriately after a national reset and Donald signs the necessary documents, now is not the right time to piss off Donald, that comes later. If oversight was ever needed foggy it gonna be over this fiasco and Donald is mostly to blame, of course he will want to hide that fact, it won't work this time, he's fucked. No scientist or doctor will obey Donald and refuse to testify, the whistle blowers will be so numerous they could form an orchestra and the ancient GOP senate is shitting in their adult diapers.

We are seeing a lot of Trumpers and trolls around here lately, they are crawling out of the wood work like cockroaches with the house on fire, Donald is in trouble and they sense it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

It's about time someone grew a spine.










Washington state radio station won’t air Trump briefings because of ‘false or misleading information’


A public radio station in Washington state, KUOW, will no longer be airing White House press briefings on the coronavirus “due to a pattern of false or misleading information provided tha…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Giver it time, I understand this is normal with any president in the early stages of a "war", that will soon change with the death rate and horror on TV. The horror will keep them glued to the tube in morbid curiosity and fear while the narrators and panelist explain how ya got to this God awful place. Nancy will time the oversight hearings appropriately after a national rest and Donald signs the necessary documents, now is not the right time to piss off Donald, that comes later. If oversight was ever needed foggy it gonna be over this fiasco and Donald is mostly to blame, of course he will want to hide that fact, it won't work this time, he's fucked. No scientist or doctor will obey Donald and refuse to testify the whistle blowers will be so dangerous they could form an orchestra and the ancient GOP senate is shitting in their adult diapers.
> 
> We are seeing a lot of Trumpers and trolls around here lately, they are crawling out of the wood work like cockroaches with the house on fire, Donald is in trouble and they sense it.


I'm not going to feel safe until after the November election is over and Biden is declared the presumptive president in 2021.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I went to the store on Monday to fulfill my list of stuff that I needed/wanted & every single can of Baked Beans was gone, like every single one & this is a place that usually has dozens & dozens of cans on they're shelves.
> That really sucked because I loves my franks & beans (got the hot dogs & buns at least )



Baked beans with maple syrup

Recipe By :The Brilliant Bean cookbook
Serving Size : 6 

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
2 cups great northern beans
1 tablespoon dry mustard
1/2 teaspoon ground pepper
1 tablespoon fresh ginger root -- peeled and minced
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1 1/2 cups fresh brewed coffee
1/2 cup maple syrup US grade B
2 medium onion -- chopped fine
1/4 pound salt pork

To cook Beans:
Generously cover beans with water and soak overnight OR, generously cover beans with water and bring water to a boil, remove from heat and soak for 1 hour.
Drain beans (discarding soak-water if you want to reduce gas-production later)
Place beans in a pot, cover with 6 cups cold water, add an onion (quartered) and a bay leaf.
Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 25 minutes or longer until beans are cooked but still firm.
Drain beans but reserve cooking liquid.

To cook baked beans:

1. Preheat oven to 275 F. Place beans in an oven proof pot (earthenware casserole or enameled cast iron Dutch oven)
2. In a bowl, combine pepper, mustard, ginger, coffee, maple syrup and 1 1/2 cups bean cooking liquid. Mix well and pour over beans. If the
mixture doesn't cover the beans, add more of the bean cooking liquid to cover beans.
3. Add onion to beans and stir to combine
4. Score fat side of pork in 1/2 inch diamond pattern. Do not cut through rind. Place scored side up on beans.
5. Cover the pot and place in oven for 6 1/2 - 7 hours. Remove beans from oven and stir. Add 1/2 to 1 cup of the cooking liquid if beans appear
dry. Recover pot and return to oven for 1 hour more.
6. Remove cover from beans (they should be moist but most of the liquid should have been absorbed.) and bake for 30 minutes until top of beans
appear to be crusty (interior will be almost dry and syrupy)


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> Trump told me when he was with you and Barak O, Larry Sinclair wouldn't even suck your dick because it was bent and had all kinds of weird fucking warts on it that were like 2 inches long. I didn't want to believe it at the time but the detail was excessive so actually I do believe it now.
> 
> Fuck head.


hi

which poster were you before you were banned?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not going to feel safe until after the November election is over and Biden is declared the presumptive president in 2021.


Joe might speak out and guarantee any federal employee unjustly fired by Trump will be reinstated and compensated for lost wages, seniority etc. This will cause wide spread disobedience and whistleblowing if Donald starts with holding aid to blue states in favor of red ones. You only have one president at a time, normally, millions of lives are at stake here though and Joe might act to put the heat on Donald to do the right thing by holding a gun to his fucking head, I would, if required. As the election draws nearer the government employees will grow bolder and Donald weaker.


----------



## oopsididit (Mar 25, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> hi
> 
> which poster were you before you were banned?


Hi, why do you think I was banned? People not allowed to have an opinion when they are called names for no reason?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe might speak out and guarantee any federal employee unjustly fired by Trump will be reinstated and compensated for lost wages, seniority etc. This will cause wide spread disobedience and whistleblowing if Donald starts with holding aid to blue states in favor of red ones. You only have one president at a time, normally, millions of lives are at stake her though and Joe might act to put the heat on Donald to do the right thing by holding a gun to his fucking head, I would, if required. As the election draws nearer the government employees will grow bolder and Donald weaker.


Biden has to win the election in November before he can become president.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> Hi, why do you think I was banned? People not allowed to have an opinion when they are called names for no reason?


You can have an opinion it just has to match theirs 

I’m to about 14 which is most his peanut gallery on here.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> Hi, why do you think I was banned? People not allowed to have an opinion when they are called names for no reason?


lolz How adorable that you think you are clever.

So, which poster were you?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Only if they include self flagellation with scourge whipping..


When I was in Dublin, Ireland years ago I stumbled into this crypt under this church in the middle of the city, full of bones & skulls & mummies.



https://www.irishcentral.com/travel/travel-tips/st-michans-crypts-dublin's



They're main attraction, right by the entrance was a display of a mummified man, all wrapped in this brown cloth laying on a plank braced against a stone wall facing you, behind a sheet of plexiglass, of a of an Irish revolutionary from the 1500's that was executed by England (no shit)
I don't remember his name, but both himself & his brother were executed for treason against the Crown
How the Brits did it always amazed me though
1st they would starve them, then put them on racks, then too finish them off, they would disembowel them in front of the victim into a bowl & light it on fire in front of they're eyes until they died.
That's really what they did. no shit.
Why does that method not seem so barbaric now, when I think of Trump & Republicans in general?
I'm fucked up, aren't I


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Baked beans with maple syrup
> 
> Recipe By :The Brilliant Bean cookbook
> Serving Size : 6
> ...


Yep dry beans is best, make a batch and feast for a week, fart that long too, rinse well to reduce the farts or buy beano... I'll bet many overlooked the dry beans. French Canadian peas soup made with ham and yellow split peas is another fav of mine freezes well and is better the second time around, as is all good food, cheap too, just takes time to prepare and we got lot's of that lately!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> Hi, why do you think I was banned? People not allowed to have an opinion when they are called names for no reason?


Ok, are you a trump supporter and if so why? Please explain
You appear to be Canadian and don't seem to fit the profile of a typical sock.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are seeing a lot of Trumpers and trolls around here lately


Let 'em come 
I'm ready too mentally make them bleed.
Gloves definitely are off, and am personally totally sick of they're shit, and u know who I'm fucking talking about, right?
So let's dance, you dumb as fuck Trump supporters & virus deniers.
I'll be around & you can always PM me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> the poster i am now idiot...how am I supposed to get along to go along when you all's are fuckin assholes accusing me of being other people?
> 
> No opinions allowed, no soup for yous. OK I get it, fuck off asshole.


If you're still spouting that this is all a hoax then you deserve all the shit you're getting. From your attitude you don't appear to be taking this seriously at all, do you have parents, grandparents or older people you love?


----------



## oopsididit (Mar 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you're still spouting that this is all a hoax then you deserve all the shit you're getting. From your attitude you don't appear to be taking this seriously at all, do you have parents, grandparents or older people you love?


I have not once said this is a hoax, perhaps you have me confused or you are lying. 

I have taken this seriously from day one. Prove otherwise you bombastic accusing ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> Trump is failing to lead in this time of need, that much is clear.
> 
> I'm not a sock, just hate Buck as he is a super Bully and that is not PC, and he is bullying me.
> 
> I don't appreciate being forced to self-classify, what a bunch of assholes you all are.


Well these are tying times, especially in America, they are not just fighting for the soul of their country but their very lives, many here are older and have health issues too. I figure they are being hit 2 to 3 times harder by this epidemic than we are, just my best guess. In America it's devolved into a civil war of sorts and there is no middle ground, the line between good and evil could not be more stark and clear. There are no fences to sit on in no man's land, just barbed wire and that is hard on the ass while your dodging the bullets.

What side of history are you on?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> Trump told me when he was with you and Barak O, Larry Sinclair wouldn't even suck your dick because it was bent and had all kinds of weird fucking warts on it that were like 2 inches long. I didn't want to believe it at the time but the detail was excessive so actually I do believe it now.
> 
> Fuck head.


My family all just got the virus. It doesn’t affect me 

why so mad, trumpsucker?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> My family all just got the virus. It doesn’t affect me


So you have no symptoms? Hows the family doing?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> I have not once said this is a hoax, perhaps you have me confused or you are lying.
> 
> I have taken this seriously from day one. Prove otherwise you bombastic accusing ass.


This is what they do. Didn’t take his peanut gallery long to show up. Called it. He probably messages them complaining. Ignore all of them and move on. The site is more enjoyable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> I hope your family survives. Not you though. you can fucking suck a dogs dick in hell like you've cautioned many times everyone else can do.


Lololol

we just went for a long walk. No worries here

you’ll probably catch it later in during the ventilatorshortages


----------



## oopsididit (Mar 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Lololol
> 
> we just went for a long walk. No worries here
> 
> you’ll probably catch it later in during the ventilatorshortages


I own a ventilator . So I'm good. Plus I take Aquarium chemicals to avoid becoming Chinese.

So I'm good.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> So you have no symptoms? Hows the family doing?


All recovered!

didn’t hit us too hard. Wife is 35, child is 2. Wife kicked it in a week, our daughter in a day

I am apparently asymptomatic


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> I have not once said this is a hoax, perhaps you have me confused or you are lying.
> 
> I have taken this seriously from day one. Prove otherwise you bombastic accusing ass.


I just scanned some of your posts and asked you a question, you seemed to think the media was over hyping it. You also appear to have a near pathological hatred for PM Trudeau and spread slanderous disinformation about him, this is indicative of a lack of character and personal integrity. What did he do that was so egregious? His old man perrie was smart tough and courageous, the original "world's most interesting man", a founder of modern Canada and the savior of the nation, twice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> I own a ventilator . So I'm good. Plus I take Aquarium chemicals to avoid becoming Chinese.
> 
> So I'm good.


Best of luck!
Hopefully trump puts everyone back to work in two weeks when the outbreak gets bad.


----------



## oopsididit (Mar 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Best of luck!
> Hopefully trump puts everyone back to work in two weeks when the outbreak gets bad.


And hopefully the virus doesn't remain dormant in your cells like herpes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> All recovered!
> 
> didn’t hit us too hard. Wife is 35, child is 2. Wife kicked it in a week, our daughter in a day
> 
> I am apparently asymptomatic


What don't kill ya makes ya stronger Buck, goes for kids too. Great news, now stay well yourself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Biden has to win the election in November before he can become president.


All Joe has to do is stay alive until november...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> And hopefully the virus doesn't remain dormant in your cells like herpes.


That’s not how viruses work, windmill cancer guy


----------



## oopsididit (Mar 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> That’s not how viruses work, windmill cancer guy


OK... sure... no problem. Herpes does not work like that....you have coronaherp fool.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Baked beans with maple syrup
> 
> Recipe By :The Brilliant Bean cookbook
> Serving Size : 6
> ...


Here's my recipe for my baked beans

2 - large cans Bush's Baked Beans with onion (Boston is nice also) 
4- Nathan's Beef Franks (the long ones)
2 tbsp Franks Hot sauce.
3-tbsp mustard

1st grill/pan fry the hot dogs & let cool
Then dig out a big pot
Then open the cans & dump in the pot
Then slice the hot dogs into 1/2" slices & add too the beans along with the mustard & hot sauce & stir vigorously 
Depending on cooking method......
Microwave for 3 min (1100 watts)
Stove top, bring too a simmer & your done.

Total cooking time= 30 min
Cost= $10 & will feed 2 people nicely & I'll bet in a blind taste test I'll win


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All Joe has to do is stay alive until november...


Stay away from windmills


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Here's my recipe for my baked beans & franks
> 
> 2 - large cans Bush's Baked Beans with onion (Boston is nice also)
> 4- Nathan's Beef Franks (the long ones)
> ...


We call those beanie weenies


----------



## oopsididit (Mar 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Here's my recipe for my baked beans & franks
> 
> 2 - large cans Bush's Baked Beans with onion (Boston is nice also)
> 4- Nathan's Beef Franks (the long ones)
> ...


Cooking beans while the bully trashes the barn and sets it on fire while the rest of the camp is already burning. 

But I like your style at least you are a real person making beans! Beans is one of the first things I bought when I knew the fabric of the world had been light on fire.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> OK... sure... no problem. Herpes does not work like that....you have coronaherp fool.


So you have herpes

did your cousin or sister do that to you


----------



## oopsididit (Mar 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> So you have herpes
> 
> did your cousin or sister do that to you


Your sisters and your mother got desperate for a real cock I guess.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> Your sisters and your mother got desperate for a real cock I guess.


A herpes cock?


----------



## oopsididit (Mar 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> A herpes cock?


You should be a bit embarassed that you gave your family herpes through sex...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

Read this shit









I'm An ER Doctor In NYC. Trump's Coronavirus Plan Isn't Just Dangerous, It's Deadly.


"President Trump, I beg you to take this pandemic more seriously and I am begging you to do it now."




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

Imagine the effect of Trump rallies?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mardis Gras, Coronavirus Make 'Perfect Storm' Crisis In Louisiana | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Dr. Rebekah Gee, CEO of LSU Healthcare Services, talks with Rachel Maddow about how the skyrocketing spread of the coronavirus in Louisiana threatens to overwhelm hospital resources there, not just the bed capacity but the staffing resources as well. Aired on 3/24/20.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

*Trump Wants to Reopen America as Coronavirus Pandemic Accelerates: A Closer Look*





Seth takes a closer look at the rapidly spreading coronavirus outbreak and the president and some his allies saying we should care more about the stock market than saving lives.


----------



## topcat (Mar 25, 2020)

I'd like Biden to choose Katie Porter for VP.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

81 Dead in NYC today and the day isn't over. Doctors and nurses are starting to die.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It's about time someone grew a spine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cable has been cutting him off too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> 81 Dead in NYC today and the day isn't over. Doctors and nurses are starting to die.


A few southern states aren't taking this seriously, for instance Mississippi's governor rescinded all the public health measures taken by the cities and counties! Florida's governor is being an asshole too, I guess they figure they will have unlimited federal help, as Donald shovels resources to them while withholding them from NY. Their actions are harming the country and killing people, no mobile strategic reserves will be possible with these assholes running wild and gobbling up scarce resources.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

40,000 Health Professionals Sign Up to Volunteer as Part of NY's Surge Healthcare Force


For days, Gov. Andrew Cuomo has publicly said the state was reaching out to medical professionals who work outside a hospital setting — including those who are retired — to incite them to volunteer in staffing hospitals during the COVID-19 pandemic. His pleas have been successful — so much so...




www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

200,000 people in retirement and nursing homes in Florida and 3 dead, this will escalate quickly.




https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article241487396.html


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

Now I'm seeing that the 81 dead was a 8 hour period.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

That's like someone dying every 6 minutes in NYC.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2020)

Wonder if after his shit storm of a presidency, he could be held liable in some deaths , that could have been averted by having the life saving equipment available and not him just having states fight over scraps ?

He called it a war .... so “ war crimes “ ? ...... just pondering


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> Trump is failing to lead in this time of need, that much is clear.
> 
> I'm not a sock, just hate Buck as he is a super Bully and that is not PC, and he is bullying me.
> 
> I don't appreciate being forced to self-classify, what a bunch of assholes you all are.


This website has been under attack from foreign trolls for years and it has caused people to attack first and often. Being a new person here nobody is going to just trust that you are real person here to shoot the shit and when you start trying to troll back, it will just end up in more trolling.

If you are a person, you might want to understand more about how the foreign trolls (Russian/Saudi/Iranian/North Korean/etc) or religious cult trolls, or even domestic racist/evangelical/Trump trolls, are constantly spreading hate and lies to prop up Trump.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> 40,000 Health Professionals Sign Up to Volunteer as Part of NY's Surge Healthcare Force
> 
> 
> For days, Gov. Andrew Cuomo has publicly said the state was reaching out to medical professionals who work outside a hospital setting — including those who are retired — to incite them to volunteer in staffing hospitals during the COVID-19 pandemic. His pleas have been successful — so much so...
> ...


And Cuomo has to do this basically on his own, with seemingly little help from the Federal government.
Trump should be, after he's kicked out the door of the WH in November, be fucking hung by his balls and be sued in a civil court for being negligent in his duties, and thru his negligence cost the lives of thousands of individuals & bankrupted the Nation.
Once he steps out of the WH, he's a just a private citizen again without any immunity in a court of law.
If I was Jacoby & Meyers, I'd take that case (New York joke  )
I'd sue the fuck out of him, & keep him in court for the rest of his miserable life & have his lawyers bleed him dry.
That would be fun to watch.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

Doctors And Nurses Say More People Are Dying Of COVID-19 In The US Than We Know


“The numbers are grossly underreported. I know for a fact that we’ve had three deaths in one county where only one is listed on the website,” one California ER doctor told BuzzFeed News.




www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242969490721210368


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

Michigan nurse.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243012280456851456


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242959826541596672


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2020)

How the Pandemic Will End


The U.S. may end up with the worst COVID-19 outbreak in the industrialized world. This is how it’s going to play out.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242969490721210368


Go Joe!!!!
Right for Trump's balls on that one.
Great ad, but at the same time very sad


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> How the Pandemic Will End
> 
> 
> The U.S. may end up with the worst COVID-19 outbreak in the industrialized world. This is how it’s going to play out.
> ...


Wow, that was a sobering article (I was drunk & now I'm sober  )
Oh man, what can one say?
Yup, I know I'm gonna get it eventually because I am literally surrounded by it, I'm 65 miles from it's epicenter on the East Coast (NYC) & they're already dropping around me & it's gonna be around for a long time, so I'm fucking doomed (64/male/COPD)
No way out of this pile of shite, it seems 

Hey, on a bright note, I've been seeing some good music posted which is very nice.
Here's my selection of the day


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> How the Pandemic Will End
> 
> 
> The U.S. may end up with the worst COVID-19 outbreak in the industrialized world. This is how it’s going to play out.
> ...


I read that one earlier today

horrifying, sobering

god wish us luck


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Mar 25, 2020)

oopsididit said:


> Hi, why do you think I was banned? People not allowed to have an opinion when they are called names for no reason?


Because you were, poopsididit

ya, fucken fraud

@Jefferson1977 @tooktoomuch @oddish

LOL




Stupid fkn banana


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2020)

Do you wanna puke?
Watch this staring at around 4 min where that twat blames DeBlasio for NYC's problems






How the fuck can George Conway stay married to this lying in your face cunt?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2020)

​


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)

It's just the flu,rub some dirt on it and get back to work slacker.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> How the Pandemic Will End
> 
> 
> The U.S. may end up with the worst COVID-19 outbreak in the industrialized world. This is how it’s going to play out.
> ...


That is a definite eye opener.

And Trump will no doubt ignore it as well.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2020)

Quit watching so called Task Force updates since it all pure bullshit with the orange fool shooting his mouth off.
Fuck trump


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2020)

trump and right wing toadies are letting people die right now of the virus hoax.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)

WOW, a pandemic in 1889-1890 may have been a corona virus that jumped from cattle to humans and is still around as the common cold.










A brief history of the coronavirus family -- including one pandemic we might have missed


Could the 1889-1890 pandemic have been the result of cow coronaviruses jumping to humans?




theconversation.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2020)

Trump's campaign just issued a cease & desist order to TV stations to stop playing this ad






Good luck with that, they're using his own words.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)

I feel less neurotic now, I've been treating my groceries like toxic waste and disinfecting them like this.










Michigan doctor says leave groceries outside for 3 days if possible, shows how to disinfect


These tips will help you keep coronavirus out of your home.




www.mlive.com


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 26, 2020)

3.2 million jobs lost. That's only through the 11th of March. Easily 5 times that number by now.

*WINNING! MAGA!*


----------



## topcat (Mar 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This website has been under attack from foreign trolls for years and it has caused people to attack first and often. Being a new person here nobody is going to just trust that you are real person here to shoot the shit and when you start trying to troll back, it will just end up in more trolling.
> 
> If you are a person, you might want to understand more about how the foreign trolls (Russian/Saudi/Iranian/North Korean/etc) or religious cult trolls, or even domestic racist/evangelical/Trump trolls, are constantly spreading hate and lies to prop up Trump.


Many thanks to all you who battle these trolls. I've just recently hit the ignore button on them and it saves me a lot of aggravation.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/03/26/coughing-grocery-store-coronavirus/
The past few weeks have been tough for Gerrity’s Supermarket, a small family-owned chain in northeastern Pennsylvania. Like grocers nationwide, it has been deluged with orders and has struggled to keep basics such as chicken breasts and toilet paper on the shelves. Employees have been working overtime, pausing only for five-second breaks to wipe everything down with disinfectant wipes.

Then, on Wednesday afternoon, a woman came in and deliberately coughed all over the produce section, meat case and bakery department, co-owner Joe Fasula said. The store had to throw away more than $35,000 worth of food.

“Today was a very challenging day,” Fasula wrote in a message to shoppers on Facebook. “While there is little doubt this woman was doing it as a very twisted prank, we will not take any chances with the health and well-being of our customers."


The article goes on to say she is a known problem and the police have her undergoing a mental health check.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)

She sounds like a possible stable super jenius.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2020)

trump and all his profit prophets are willing to sacrifice millions of Muricans to the Economy God.

No moral character left with MAGAfucks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

Have a look at this...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Campaign Threatens Legal Action Of Coronavirus Ad | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I feel less neurotic now, I've been treating my groceries like toxic waste and disinfecting them like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever since the virus hit my hometown, my musical leanings have been getting weirder & weirder.
Is that a symptom of infection?
After reading @captainmorgan's post, this song came to mind for example 






But also this






Maybe I should call my Doc & adjust my meds, ya think?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 26, 2020)

Due to the current state of emergency in San Bernardino County, the County is in need of personal protective equipment. We are reaching out to our vendor community for this need. We have established the request form below for all willing and able vendors to respond. Please follow the link below to fill out the request form.

We thank you for your assistance in this time of need,

The County of San Bernardino Purchasing Department
PPE Request Form
_Please note, for purchases directly related to this emergency where items are in short supply, we have waived certain competitive requirements. To the best of our ability, the San Bernardino County Purchasing Department will maintain a competitive process when available. _


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2020)

Bob Marley 
Nuff said


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243152759282708483


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2020)

Send these guys to the beaches


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243152759282708483


Now that's how you enforce stay at home mandates


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Now that's how you enforce stay at home mandates


new part of the PPE guidelines: mask, gloves, baton.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243152759282708483


This is how the Chinese handle they're Stay at Home rules


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242959885823770624


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/03/26/coughing-grocery-store-coronavirus/View attachment 4514223
> The past few weeks have been tough for Gerrity’s Supermarket, a small family-owned chain in northeastern Pennsylvania. Like grocers nationwide, it has been deluged with orders and has struggled to keep basics such as chicken breasts and toilet paper on the shelves. Employees have been working overtime, pausing only for five-second breaks to wipe everything down with disinfectant wipes.
> 
> Then, on Wednesday afternoon, a woman came in and deliberately coughed all over the produce section, meat case and bakery department, co-owner Joe Fasula said. The store had to throw away more than $35,000 worth of food.
> ...


I've read about these psychopathic/sociopathic miscreants in the news lately, and I find it both sad, and amusing.
Sad for the damage they are inflicting on people who don't need extra shit to deal with, but funny because they are all going to jail for a minimum of 4 years on Domestic Terrorism charges.
I wonder if they think it was still funny after 4 years in jail ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

Now that many Americans are home and idle, they must be watching more TV, and since they are used to getting up early in the morning they probably caught this. I think this represents an emerging consensus in America among a clear majority of people, Trump will be down to his hardcore base by november. Joe will sweep the country, if he survives until the election, he just has to keep breathing to win.

Many here feel the same way as these guys do, I can see it in your posts, a large majority of Americans feel the same way.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Country Struggles To Catch Up As It Reaches Grim Milestone | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have a look at this...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Campaign Threatens Legal Action Of Coronavirus Ad | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


Do you have a URL?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks, Trumpy*!









A grocery store threw out $35,000 in food that a woman intentionally coughed on, sparking coronavirus fears, police said


Police said they don't believe the woman is infected with the virus, but they'll make sure she gets tested anyway.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 26, 2020)

*James Dyson designed a new ventilator in 10 days. He’s making 15,000 for the coronavirus pandemic fight .... 10 days !

*

Dyson has received an order from the UK government for 10,000 ventilators to support efforts by the country’s National Health Service to treat coronaviruspatients. James Dyson is a British inventor and industrial designer .

James Dyson, the company’s billionaire founder, confirmed the order in a letter to employees shared with CNN on Wednesday.

Note : This is the kind of effort and brainstorming that companies should look into , instead of waiting for miracles.
I praise the ingenuity in this time of crisis ..... and hopefully other companies will look into similar offerings.

“A ventilator supports a patient who is no longer able to maintain their own airways, but sadly there is currently a significant shortage, both in the UK and other countries around the world,” Dyson wrote.

Dyson said the company had designed and built an entirely new ventilator, called the “CoVent,” since he received a call 10 days ago from UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson. A remarkable feat on it own.
“This new device can be manufactured quickly, efficiently and at volume,” Dyson added, saying that the new ventilator has been designed to “address the specific needs” of coronavirus patients.

A spokesperson for the company, which is best known for its vacuum cleaners and hand dryers, said the ventilators would be ready by early April. Dyson, who has wealth worth $10 billion according to Bloomberg, wrote in his letter that he would also donate 5,000 units to the international effort to tackle the pandemic.

“The core challenge was how to design and deliver a new, sophisticated medical product in volume and in an extremely short space of time,” he added. “The race is now on to get it into production.”

In the United States, Ford has announced that it’s working with 3M and GE Healthcare to produce medical equipment including ventilators and protective gear. GM and Tesla have also pledged to make ventilators.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2020)

How the fuck did we get here?


He survived COVID-19. He's broke. But he thinks America is overreacting


Was it the greedy Pub's that wanted tax cuts & would vote for anyone or anything that would give it too them, or was it simply a shit load of sheep that bought into that carnival barker named Trump?
Fucking scumbag leeches & dumb as fuck morons seemingly won, and are/have run the country straight into the ground with they're wholehearted support of Trump.
If there's one positive note in this calamity, and that is that Trump & the Republican party in general should be finished this November.
If it's not, I'm going back to Ireland & get the fuck outta here, because I don't want to die amongst assholes.
I almost left for Canada back in 1974 to get away from Vietnam, and again in 1980 to get away from Reagan & the latest was with GW, but now, if Trump is re-elected I'm gone.
I'll live like a Tinker in a fucking covered wagon, I really don't give a fuck anymore, but I'll be damned if I die under Trump's rule
Anyway, most of my posts are going to have music incorporated into them now, I'm just into that state of mind at this time so get used to it.
Here's a good tune


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *James Dyson designed a new ventilator in 10 days. He’s making 15,000 for the coronavirus pandemic fight .... 10 days !
> 
> View attachment 4514546*
> 
> ...


Umm,

Boris says it's great. So, let's hook up my Mom to it. 

Yeah, I'm having difficulty with the idea of waiving testing and skimping verifying quality control in manufacturing. 

First, do no harm.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Umm,
> 
> Boris says it's great. So, let's hook up my Mom to it.
> 
> ...


But disruption is so hot right now.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> But disruption is so hot right now.


Yeah, disruption is just what we need in ICU right now.


----------



## topcat (Mar 26, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump is the Big Lie, big, fat and ignorant lie.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, disruption is just what we need in ICU right now.


I don't know why he had to reinvent the wheel here, a proven design would be best, the government has the power to allow them to make anything they want. The time frames mentioned in the article seem completely unrealistic too, we will see soon enough, april is not far away and an untried design is about to be put to the test in a big way. Hopefully experts looked this thing over or will in the coming days, we will hear a lot more from across the pond. A lot of critical steps have been jumped over here, a proven design would be best IMHO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Umm,
> 
> Boris says it's great. So, let's hook up my Mom to it.
> 
> ...


Maybe Dyson's team designed it with their current mass manufacturing capability in mind so that they could produce large numbers quickly from existing resources. That must be the reason for the design of the Dyson McVentilator. I hope the fucking thing works, better than the alternative, certain death. They will need to modify production on the fly as the inevitable problems and shortcomings become apparent with use.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't know why he had to reinvent the wheel here, a proven design would be best, the government has the power to allow them to make anything they want. The time frames mentioned in the article seem completely unrealistic too, we will see soon enough, april is not far away and an untried design is about to be put to the test in a big way. Hopefully experts looked this thing over or will in the coming days, we will hear a lot more from across the pond. I lot of critical steps have been jumped over here, a proven design would be best IMHO.


There are reasons why major manufacturers of this equipment say they can't make more than what they've promised. Now is not the time to ignore harsh lessons learned in the past.

I've been through similar though not as deadly situations like this. I have experience when an ignorant boss has pushed past well thought out procedures. From those fuck ups, I can easily see that Boris is making things worse, not better by forcing decisions down from the top like that. What Boris is doing is covering his ass because he delayed shelter in place orders and the UK is now a hot spot for the epidemic. Unfortunately, this politically expediant reaction is going to dilute resources and end up killing people.

I completely support the idea of major investment into ramping up manufacturing of qualified sources for this and other equipment. We have many months to go before this crisis is over. So, OF COURSE we need to make as many ventilators as possible to handle successive waves of new cases as we slowly re-start economic activities. In fact, readiness to handle the expansion in cases should be part of the criteria for easing shelter in place orders. What we don't need is a clusterfuck in ICU while exhausted staff try to deal with new, hastily made equipment.

Dyson has made more than 5000 failed products along the way too. In Silicon Valley, it's called "fake it 'till you make it". That model is OK when lives aren't on the line.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is how the Chinese handle they're Stay at Home rules


If you listen carefully you can hear cough ... just open an elevator shaft snd toss in.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't know why he had to reinvent the wheel here, a proven design would be best, the government has the power to allow them to make anything they want. The time frames mentioned in the article seem completely unrealistic too, we will see soon enough, april is not far away and an untried design is about to be put to the test in a big way. Hopefully experts looked this thing over or will in the coming days, we will hear a lot more from across the pond. A lot of critical steps have been jumped over here, a proven design would be best IMHO.


Why not? No one else is doing anything. I heard an engineer tell us all the reasons why we can't turn car manufacturer's into ventilator manufacturing.

Glass half full, men.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 26, 2020)

The fast track in ventilator designs isn’t the issue. Its trump hobbling the effort. FDA is just another hurdle in a rather simple design , as a matter of fact an “ open source project “ has flooded online to have ANYONE with engineering , industrial design , 3D manufacturing to add ANY type of design for quick design and possible implementation...... from simple electro-mechanical devices that power manual resuscitation bags to full metered oxygen mixing devices .... to discount ANY companies or technical inventor effort to due what they can shouldn’t be frowned on and nit picked .... what recourse do we have ?

In combat , medics often “ improvised “ , Apollo 11 did too , maybe some of you are not aware when you broke a leg some time ago , you would splint the damn thing with a stick .......it’s not a very complicated device when one looks at the basics of its design. Even some devices use Goodyear air pumps internally . The PCB are designed for flow control and sensor alarms , something a fucking Rasberry could tackle. Some have Aur / Oxygen intermix chambers , but simple resuscitation devices could also help when staff cannot manually pump a bag. Even some citizens are 3d modeling face shields in 400 count runs . Here in Los Angeles one of the biggest Tshirt manufactures are making layered face masks for anyone in need like law enforcement, hospital staff , etc.

These stories I post shouldn’t be kicked down as frivolous attempts, if I had the skill in design , I would try to look into a solution just to help ..... because I would rather have a fighting chance than “ wait for a miracle “.

Fuck the FDA and the red tape , most of you should already know this overseer takes their sweet time on medications and products all the time. We should be thrilled that someone somewhere could provide some help , Nero obviously won’t.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Why not? No one else is doing anything. I heard an engineer tell us all the reasons why we can't turn car manufacturer's into ventilator manufacturing.
> 
> Glass half full, men.


Respect knowledge and experience, they are the professionals when it comes to this, however there is vehement disagreement among them over this particular issue. Time and future studies will tell who was on the right side of history on the issue of mass produced ventilators, the pessimists or the optimists. 

The people needed to operate them with minimal training will be an issue however, assuming it works.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Why not? No one else is doing anything. I heard an engineer tell us all the reasons why we can't turn car manufacturer's into ventilator manufacturing.
> 
> Glass half full, men.


You sound a lot like Trump in that post right there.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 26, 2020)

Even a group of designers modded a common snorkel mask with a unique valve that was easily duplicated on 3D model machines ... it was looked at , scrutinized and disassembled and a slight modification needed then a prototype was used in an Italian hospital which deemed it effective .... however the powers that be placed felony threats and red tape citing “ uncertified biomedical device “. This is what will kill people , the red tape .


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2020)

I just ate 3.5 grams of decent schrooms & I'm going to play this song on a loop until I get it going






and then after I get the buzz, I'm going too sit back & loop this (Ha ha ha)






Anyway, this band is the 13th Floor Elevators from 1966 (fuck the Beatles  ) considered the 1st Acid rock band in the entire World.
I just thought I'd turn you onto them 
They're very cool when your fucked up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> The fast track in ventilator designs isn’t the issue. Its trump hobbling the effort. FDA is just another hurdle in a rather simple design , as a matter of fact an “ open source project “ has flooded online to have ANYONE with engineering , industrial design , 3D manufacturing to add ANY type of design for quick design and possible implementation...... from simple electro-mechanical devices that power manual resuscitation bags to full metered oxygen mixing devices .... to discount ANY companies or technical inventor effort to due what they can shouldn’t be frowned on and nit picked .... what recourse do we have ?
> 
> In combat , medics often “ improvised “ , Apollo 11 did too , maybe some of you are not aware when you broke a leg some time ago , you would splint the damn thing with a stick .......it’s not a very complicated device when one looks at the basics of its design. Even some devices use Goodyear air pumps internally . The PCB are designed for flow control and sensor alarms , something a fucking Rasberry could tackle. Some have Aur / Oxygen intermix chambers , but simple resuscitation devices could also help when staff cannot manually pump a bag. Even some citizens are 3d modeling face shields in 400 count runs . Here in Los Angeles one of the biggest Tshirt manufactures are making layered face masks for anyone in need like law enforcement, hospital staff , etc.
> 
> ...


Right now they are using adaptors and putting from 2 to 4 patients on a single ventilator, so things are desperate, they might be able to quickly double or even triple the total ventilator capacity using this method.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Even a group of designers modded a common snorkel mask with a unique valve that was easily duplicated on 3D model machines ... it was looked at , scrutinized and disassembled and a slight modification needed then a prototype was used in an Italian hospital which deemed it effective .... however the powers that be placed felony threats and red tape citing “ uncertified biomedical device “. This is what will kill people , the red tape .
> 
> View attachment 4514682


Not all ideas are good and should at least be vetted by experts, even in an extreme emergency. We have to figure out a way to keep tens of thousands of people alive over the next few weeks, we need to do what we must as quickly as we can to prepare for the sudden onslaught. Necessity is the mother of invention, the alternative is someone slowly drowning in their own fluids. We also are going to have to be creative and innovative to help protect healthcare workers with PPE until supply chains can cope with the huge logistical challenges. These are the immediate priorities IMHO.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)

Christian pastor who thought COVID-19 is just ‘mass hysteria’ among the first from Virginia to die from virus


One of the first deaths of a Virginian from coronavirus was a 66-year-old Christian “musical evangelist” who fell ill while on a trip to New Orleans with his wife. As the Friendly Atheist’s Bo Gardiner points out, Landon Spradlin had previously shared opinions that the pandemic was the result of...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

*Watch Rachel Maddow Highlights: March 25 | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Christian pastor who thought COVID-19 is just ‘mass hysteria’ among the first from Virginia to die from virus
> 
> 
> One of the first deaths of a Virginian from coronavirus was a 66-year-old Christian “musical evangelist” who fell ill while on a trip to New Orleans with his wife. As the Friendly Atheist’s Bo Gardiner points out, Landon Spradlin had previously shared opinions that the pandemic was the result of...
> ...


Magical thinking often leads to poor choices, knowledge and logic work best, there's plenty of evidence of this too. There are no bridges designed by using faith and prayer for a reason...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> You sound a lot like Trump in that post right there.


There's Bernie bros and then there's Bernie bitches...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)

Nearly 3 dozen who attended event at Arkansas church test positive for coronavirus


"Maybe you assumed that it couldn’t happen to you, just like I did," the church pastor wrote in a Facebook post.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Even a group of designers modded a common snorkel mask with a unique valve that was easily duplicated on 3D model machines ... it was looked at , scrutinized and disassembled and a slight modification needed then a prototype was used in an Italian hospital which deemed it effective .... however the powers that be placed felony threats and red tape citing “ uncertified biomedical device “. This is what will kill people , the red tape .
> 
> View attachment 4514682


Design, build, test, analyze, improve, repeat. Do this many, many times until no problems are found.

There is no alternative.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)

God doesn't seem to like these christians.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2020)

I just realized what this lady who is describing the 'data' and keeps having to use it to try to sell Trump's terrible response reminds me of.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)

tRUmp has this effect on people.










Coronavirus: Mexicans demand crackdown on Americans crossing the border


Wearing face masks, protesters blocked the US southern border, telling Americans to 'stay home'



www.bbc.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Respect knowledge and experience, they are the professionals when it comes to this, however there is vehement disagreement among them over this particular issue. Time and future studies will tell who was on the right side of history on the issue of mass produced ventilators, the pessimists or the optimists.
> 
> The people needed to operate them with minimal training will be an issue however, assuming it works.


He was such a wet blanket. He probably voted Trump*. It was on NPR 1A today, so maddening when Dyson designed a ventilator in 10 days at his vacuum company.

This is the time to look for solution not obstical.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Nearly 3 dozen who attended event at Arkansas church test positive for coronavirus
> 
> 
> "Maybe you assumed that it couldn’t happen to you, just like I did," the church pastor wrote in a Facebook post.
> ...


Did anybody test the snakes? Were they harmed?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> He was such a wet blanket. He probably voted Trump*. It was on NPR 1A today, so maddening when Dyson designed a ventilator in 10 days at his vacuum company.
> 
> This is the time to look for solution not obstical.





schuylaar said:


> He was such a wet blanket. He probably voted Trump*. It was on NPR 1A today, so maddening when Dyson designed a ventilator in 10 days at his vacuum company.
> 
> This is the time to look for solution not obstical.


You sure are working hard to get people to forget that you support Bernie but never voted for him and also that you oppose Trump but will never vote against him.

It won't work.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

*COVID-19 How to Use One Ventilator to Save Multiple Lives*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)

Still lots of people here acting like it's no big deal, next door neighbor has had a steady stream of guests over in the last few days, kids included, about 20 miles outside of Detroit, can't fix stupid.









Coronavirus spreading faster in Detroit than nearly anywhere in United States | Bridge Michigan


Detroit, which faces a host of challenges, is the ‘epicenter’ of Michigan’s coronavirus outbreak. Some attribute that to testing. Others say city residents are more susceptible. All agree the rise burdens folks who are already suffering.




www.bridgemi.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp has this effect on people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Build the wall---Construir el muro!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)

I think the Mexico might pay for it now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Still lots of people here acting like it's no big deal, next door neighbor has had a steady stream of guests over in the last few days, kids included, about 20 miles outside of Detroit, can't fix stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call him up and remind him there are great deals on cruises right now and into the foreseeable future.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 26, 2020)

Taken at corner of Carson and Lakewood Blvd ( Long Beach , calif ) a couple of miles south of me .... fucking idiots pool together at corner. I suggested rolling down window blast BEAR MACE and hose these stupid fucktards.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I think the Mexico might pay for it now.


El gringo muro!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2020)

Well, Trump always wanted the USA to be #1, and finally he's achieved that goal.
Scientists had warned that the United States someday would become the country hardest hit by the coronavirus pandemic, and
unfortunately that moment arrived today.
In the United States, at least 81,321 people are known to been infected, including more than 1,000 deaths — more cases than China, Italy or any other country has seen, according to data gathered by The New York Times.
With 330 million residents, the United States is the world’s third most populous nation, meaning it provides a vast pool of people who can potentially get COVID-19, the disease caused by the virus, so we are heading down a dark path with no light at the end of it.
This country is fucked because of a lack of leadership, where individual States are forced to set their own policies, while the Asshole in charge has shown he doesn't know a fucking thing about the scale of the danger or how to fight it, ensuring there was no coherent or unified response to this shit storm we exist in today.
And Shite for Brains wants this country to go back to work by Easter Sunday?
1/2 the country will infected by then
And that cunt picks Easter?
Well, he better hope that Jesus can come back on down from wherever the fuck he is & start raising the dead again, because by that time, there's going to be a shitload of work to be done.

Fuck me, we are soo fucking screwed.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2020)

Another cool tune that is apropos.
Anyone dig Mozart?
This is good, especially now (I'm high  )


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 26, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> We can say without a doubt that globalism is behind this virus hoax, what ever name you would like to go with, their is a hidden agenda, and people who will not anytime soon be revealed are behind it, how would revealed people conspire a secret agenda behind everyone's back when they are constantly out in the open?
> 
> This isn't a joke, I wouldn't outstretch my opinion like this if It wasn't serious, most here forget that us earlier millenials saw a change in the world before, I was around 15 (age of reason) when the internet took off, and I recognized a change of the atmosphere and consciousness of people when people began realizing the usefulness that the internet provided, well that same energy is back again but it's different and negative this time around, take what someone like me can tell you seriously ! I'm not lost in confusion, I know what I'm talking about, limit yourselves if that's your prerogative.
> 
> ...


You're dumb.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2020)

Canada has a little more than 1/10 the population of the USA:
America mortality 1,301
Canadian mortality 39

America appears to have approximately 3x the cases per capita based on mortality.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> You're dumb.


Fucking Dumb?
Your way too kind.
He's a fucking imbecile that if he was within 6' of me I would violate the safe distance recommendations and choke the living shit out of him, then he wouldn't have to worry about the "virus hoax" anymore, because he'd be fucking dead, and no longer would he be a threat or have the opportunity to infect sane people that now are trying to simply stay the fuck alive.
I've seen some dumb fucks on this site before, but that dude is remarkable in his absolute stupidity.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking Dumb?
> Your way too kind.
> He's a fucking imbecile that if he was within 6' of me I would violate the safe distance recommendations and choke the living shit out of him, then he wouldn't have to worry about the "virus hoax" anymore, because he'd be fucking dead, and no longer would he be a threat or have the opportunity to infect sane people that now are trying to simply stay the fuck alive.
> I've seen some dumb fucks on this site before, but that dude is remarkable in his absolute stupidity.


I'm trying to be kind yes. I actually do believe that the world needs kindness, now of all times. I have been wrong before when people believed me and I have been very right before when not enough people believed me. So, take it with a grain of salt. It's what I think. Be kind. A new thing for me, I'm trying it out.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2020)

NYC hospitals morgues are full so they are now storing bodies in refrigerated semi truck trailers.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Another cool tune that is apropos.
> Anyone dig Mozart?
> This is good, especially now (I'm high  )


Gives watching the news a whole new dimension....


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> I'm trying to be kind yes. I actually do believe that the world needs kindness, now of all times. I have been wrong before when people believed me and I have been very right before when not enough people believed me. So, take it with a grain of salt. It's what I think. Be kind. A new thing for me, I'm trying it out.


I'd still like to choke the shit outta him


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 26, 2020)

The thing that still gives me major fucking anger is goons enforcing shit they don't understand. When a fucking temperature checking goon touches me with his IR thermometer that is specifically designed such that you don't have to touch people wiith it, yeah I get fucking livid. When I see the same moron wearing fabric gloves and touching his face, yeah, they just put a super-spreader in charge of stopping the spread. It makes me consider violence. When I hear someone has approached my dad and breathed within a few feet of him because he's getting fresh air in his front yard, just to tell him his old ass should be inside. Yeah, that person should have their legs broken. Idiots ought to shut the fuck up.


----------



## eddy600 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Gives watching the news a whole new dimension....


This is better, & sorta fits in today's world


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> NYC hospitals morgues are full so they are now storing bodies in refrigerated semi truck trailers.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 26, 2020)

Today splashed on my TV ( my area is RED .... of course ) ....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 26, 2020)

Today was first day of baseball .... maybe not.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 26, 2020)

"It's Spreading Throughout The Hospital": NYC Healthcare Workers Describe Dire Conditions As Coronavirus Patients Flood Wards


"There’s more fear, a palpable fear among staff members. A lot of nurses have called out.”



gothamist.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## blu3bird (Mar 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Today was first day of baseball .... maybe not.
> View attachment 4514931


I had my heart set on going to a Tigers game this summer. I've never been to a professional sporting event. I hope they can play and hopefully it's safe to go maybe by late summer or early fall


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

*Trump Fights with Governors, Reporters Over Coronavirus Response: A Closer Look*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

A guy I sometimes watch for entertainment, nerd stuff usually.
*COVID-19 Is Just The Beginning. Here's Why. | Answers With Joe*


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 27, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Well, Trump always wanted the USA to be #1, and finally he's achieved that goal.
> Scientists had warned that the United States someday would become the country hardest hit by the coronavirus pandemic, and
> unfortunately that moment arrived today.
> In the United States, at least 81,321 people are known to been infected, including more than 1,000 deaths — more cases than China, Italy or any other country has seen, according to data gathered by The New York Times.
> ...


USA USA USA USA USA USA...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

A suggestion:
It would be nice if someone put the following bug in Donald's ear, use hotels as dormitories, so that medical workers, first responders and others who work with the sick don't bring the virus home. Use them for the less severely ill too, hotels are currently empty and going bankrupt, the government should cut a deal with some of them and use the resource. Donald owns hotels and is getting hammered financially by the pandemic, he'd be all over the idea throwing federal money at it real quick. Use them for palliative care centers too, if ya gotta die, it might as well be in the Ritz.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2020)

Remember, trump and Repugs are fully prepared to murder millions more of Americans for the fucking stock market.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A suggestion:
> It would be nice if someone put the following bug in Donald's ear, use hotels as dormitories, so that medical workers, first responders and others who work with the sick don't bring the virus home. Use them for the less severely ill too, hotels are currently empty and going bankrupt, the government should cut a deal with some of them and use the resource. Donald owns hotels and is getting hammered financially by the pandemic, he'd be all over the idea throwing federal money at it real quick. Use them for palliative care centers too, if ya gotta die, it might as well be in the Ritz.


Then we should hock off Trump's properties and give healthcare workers a much needed bonus after this is over.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

Well Michigan is screwed and will not get help from the feds. tRUmp has singled out us because our governor is a woman and a democrat and here's how he refereed to her: "the young, a woman governor, you know who I'm talking about, from Michigan." and says "he's having a big problem with her". The baby man is mad because the mean woman sad bad things about him and his handling of the virus. That means he wants us dead apparently and he will blame us for it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Then we should hock off Trump's properties and give healthcare workers a much needed bonus after this is over.


That would start a bed bug pandemic.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

Reports are coming from China as the funerals begin in Wuhan. People are reporting thousands of urns being delivered to each funeral home by trucks. I'm not a math professor but something isn't adding up. How many funeral homes are there in a city of 11 million and if you believe the reports of 2,500 to 3,500 at a single funeral home how many people are really dead from this?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

Boris Johnson has corona, well England finally caught a break now we just need tRUmp to get it. If both idiots die maybe our countries stand a chance of ending up in better shape.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Boris Johnson has corona, well England finally caught a break now we just need tRUmp to get it. If both idiots die maybe our countries stand a chance of ending up in better shape.


Prince Charles has it too and while he's an idiot, he's a harmless one, Boris not so much...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

Well the republicans have even ruined sports talk shows for me now. The shows I watch as a distraction from the madness are on Fox and they are now pushing propaganda. They constantly say no one is to blame and things will get better soon and even trotted out Dr Drew the TV doctor who's main claim to fame was a show about young people and sex and his co host was a comedian. That's how republicans roll now, the president is a reality show psycho and they trot out fake experts, guess it's science shows and documentaries for me, can't watch any of the crap on the networks.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

By the way there is no treatment for the corona virus. All they can do is treat your symptoms, supportive care, and any secondary infections and put you on a ventilator. The virus has to run it's course and it's up to a persons immune system to beat it. At this point it looks like tRUmp thinks he can get rids of a lot of democrats which will help him get re elected by letting the large cities be ravaged by the virus. Wait till the stable jenius figures out it kill trumptards too.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> trumptards


isnt the democratic votership a tad more younger than the republican one?


----------



## topcat (Mar 27, 2020)

We're number one, we're number one, we're number one, say it with pride. What Timbuk 3 might say today is "the future's so bleak, I gotta wear blinders."


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> isnt the democratic votership a tad more younger than the republican one?


Large city infection rates will be higher so the death rate should be higher,large cities are mainly democratic.


----------



## topcat (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> By the way there is no treatment for the corona virus. All they can do is treat your symptoms, supportive care, and any secondary infections and put you on a ventilator. The virus has to run it's course and it's up to a persons immune system to beat it. At this point it looks like tRUmp thinks he can get rids of a lot of democrats which will help him get re elected by letting the large cities be ravaged by the virus. Wait till the stable jenius figures out it kill trumptards too.


And now, it's reaching into rural areas.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

tRUmp is probably keeping the ventilators held in reserve by the feds for areas where his base is.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well Michigan is screwed and will not get help from the feds. tRUmp has singled out us because our governor is a woman and a democrat and here's how he refereed to her: "the young, a woman governor, you know who I'm talking about, from Michigan." and says "he's having a big problem with her". The baby man is mad because the mean woman sad bad things about him and his handling of the virus. That means he wants us dead apparently and he will blame us for it.


strong man = power and respect

strong woman = nasty bitch

but this is true of many men, though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Large city infection rates will be higher so the death rate should be higher,large cities are mainly democratic.


Looking at the fever map it appears to be sweeping through the confederacy too and reports are starting to come in from the red states. That is where Trump will try to direct most of the federal aid and that is where he will face outright rebellion and whistle blowers by the score. As the situation worsens and the governors start blaming Trump, he will become further unhinged, they tried flattery, soon they will be taking a stick to him, they are already banding together to fight this and have to go around the federal government. Trump is worse than useless, he's a hinderance, whose lies and gross incompetence are costing thousands of lives. Blood has been spilled and will be in large amounts, in this civil war/game that the racist morons of America were playin with y'all. Better that everybody die, than the brown folks git some, scorched earth, just like Hitler and his fanatics when they were near their end. Now the trumpers are reduced to licking toilet seats and spreading it in public, if they have it themselves. Why not lick the toilet seat, if ya eat shit anyway.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

Red states will cover up the death numbers in a attempt to make blue states look bad. This is a propaganda war at this point and the stable jenius doesn't care about people dying,he's not capable of empathy. He's only interested in manipulating things to get re elected, doesn't matter how many dead Americans it takes to do it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Reports are coming from China as the funerals begin in Wuhan. People are reporting thousands of urns being delivered to each funeral home by trucks. I'm not a math professor but something isn't adding up. How many funeral homes are there in a city of 11 million and if you believe the reports of 2,500 to 3,500 at a single funeral home how many people are really dead from this?


one report i saw estimated 20% mortality in Wuhan.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Remember, trump and Repugs are fully prepared to murder millions more of Americans for the fucking stock market.


I think millions of Americans are going to say fuck you Trump, I'm staying home until you get your shit together, which granted will be problematic considering that Trump will never get his shit together.
Hey, did you hear Boris Johnson got it?
May we, the USA, also receive such a blessing from the Lord above, that would be appreciated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

Millions of Americans who are at home cooling their heels, while the booming economy when BOOM, along with their 401K's and jobs, are eagerly awaiting the oversight hearings and I' sure Nancy knows the best possible time to hold them, the investigations are ongoing. 

The government will be borrowing so much money you'll soon be able to use greenbacks as a toilet paper substitute.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> one report i saw estimated 20% mortality in Wuhan.


Yeah, I saw the videos coming out of China when things were bad and the bodies stacked everywhere and the reports of crematoriums running 24/7. Not sure we'll ever know the true numbers on this virus because governments think they can cover it up to look good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah, I saw the videos coming out of China when things were bad and the bodies stacked everywhere and the reports of crematoriums running 24/7. Not sure we'll ever know the true numbers on this virus because governments think they can cover it up to look good.


They can't cover this up in the west, not even in the red states, it's public health info, and there are death certificates involved and a lot of doctors and scientists will have to be suppressed if they try to fuck with the raw data. Bad idea with an election coming to fuck around like that, but hey, it's Donald! Bad idea to fuck with aid to the states, but you know he will try, he can't help himself.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah, I saw the videos coming out of China when things were bad and the bodies stacked everywhere and the reports of crematoriums running 24/7. Not sure we'll ever know the true numbers on this virus because governments think they can cover it up to look good.


china is not exactly forthcomin with data for sure.

did you see the report this a.m. that they (U.S.) are "certain" that this was not a human configured virus but natrually occuring? and it wasn't from the wet market either.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> china is not exactly forthcomin with data for sure.
> 
> did you see the report this a.m. that they (U.S.) are "certain" that this was not a human configured virus but natrually occuring? and it wasn't from the wet market either.


Link?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Link?











Sorry, conspiracy theorists. Study concludes COVID-19 'is not a laboratory construct'


Conspiracy theories claiming COVID-19 was engineered in a lab as part of a biological attack on the United States have been gaining traction online in recent weeks, but a new study on the origins of the virus has concluded that the pandemic-causing strain developed naturally. An analysis of the...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

*Mass graves in Iran for deceased coronavirus patients*




South China Morning Post


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

*Exclusive: Wuhan funeral home staffer reveals real death toll of coronavirus | NTDTV*





How many people have died since the #coronavirus outbreak in #China began, really? “The amount of bodies we transport and cremate are four to five times as usual.” And what’s the true situation in #Wuhan City, the epicenter of the outbreak? “Do you want to hear the truth or not?” “The truth is, I’m going to break down at any moment.” This investigative report by NTD aims to find out.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 27, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> I had my heart set on going to a Tigers game this summer. I've never been to a professional sporting event. I hope they can play and hopefully it's safe to go maybe by late summer or early fall


Ever since my son was 13 (he's 20 now) we have gone to see a NY Rangers hockey game, a once a year treat that now is over it seems, @ least for the near future.
But hey, life moves on & those memories will never recede, right? 
You'll get there @blu3bird , just might take a little longer than anticipated though 
Here's the 1st tune of my day thinking about the future


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

Something more recent. I don't know who NTD is, but they sure have a hard on for China, they call the coronavirus the "CPP virus"!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Beijing censors photo of crowds lining up at funeral home during CCP virus outbreak | China in Focus*





Wuhan resumed some public transit on Wednesday, and in two weeks, the city's lockdown will be partially lifted. But can life really return to normal for Wuhan residents?

A viral post on Chinese social media shows crowds lining up outside a funeral home in Wuhan to pick up ashes of those who died during the virus outbreak.

Several young Chinese living overseas are breaking their silence, calling for the Chinese Communist Party to be held responsible for mishandling the pandemic.

10 millions have lost their jobs due to the CCP virus. More than 3 million Americans have filed for unemployment. And the Senate unanimously passing a $2-trillion stimulus package to offer relief to those impacted by the CCP virus.

Chinese state media has been quoting an Italian expert to suggest the virus came from Italy. Now the Italian expert is pointing out the virus came from china.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Sorry, conspiracy theorists. Study concludes COVID-19 'is not a laboratory construct'
> 
> 
> Conspiracy theories claiming COVID-19 was engineered in a lab as part of a biological attack on the United States have been gaining traction online in recent weeks, but a new study on the origins of the virus has concluded that the pandemic-causing strain developed naturally. An analysis of the...
> ...


Yeah I think they've been saying that it was not a human modified virus for weeks but the same people saying this never mention whether they think it leaked from a lab accidentally. Scientists that worked in the level 4 lab in Wuhan which is less than a 1,000 feet from the market they claim as the epicenter have admitted working with bat viruses collected from around China. If I remember right only about half of the first 50+ patients could be linked back to the market. I'm of the opinion that it either started somewhere else naturally and was partially spread through the market or was accidentally leaked from the Wuhan lab.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looking at the fever map it appears to be sweeping through the confederacy too and reports are starting to come in from the red states. That is where Trump will try to direct most of the federal aid and that is where he will face outright rebellion and whistle blowers by the score. As the situation worsens and the governors start blaming Trump, he will become further unhinged, they tried flattery, soon they will be taking a stick to him, they are already banding together to fight this and have to go around the federal government. Trump is worse than useless, he's a hinderance, whose lies and gross incompetence are costing thousands of lives. Blood has been spilled and will be in large amounts, in this civil war/game that the racist morons of America were playin with y'all. Better that everybody die, than the brown folks git some, scorched earth, just like Hitler and his fanatics when they were near their end. Now the trumpers are reduced to licking toilet seats and spreading it in public, if they have it themselves. Why not lick the toilet seat, if ya eat shit anyway.


Florida is going to have massive death due to the irresponsible Ron DeSantis.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well Michigan is screwed and will not get help from the feds. tRUmp has singled out us because our governor is a woman and a democrat and here's how he refereed to her: "the young, a woman governor, you know who I'm talking about, from Michigan." and says "he's having a big problem with her". The baby man is mad because the mean woman sad bad things about him and his handling of the virus. That means he wants us dead apparently and he will blame us for it.


*Health Officials In Mich. Confirm Letter On Life And Death Protocols | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





As Chicago and Detroit could become potential new coronavirus hot spots, officials at the Henry Ford Health System in Michigan have confirmed the accuracy of a letter outlining life and death guidelines for use during the pandemic. Aired on 3/27/2020.


----------



## topcat (Mar 27, 2020)

Canadian import.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 27, 2020)

We're all going to get it, it's just a matter of when.









Public health expert: ‘Coronavirus is going to hit every city in America’


New York City may currently be the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak, or COVID-19, in America, and the virus is going to spread to other U.S. cities, according to Harvard Global Health Institute Director Dr. Ashish Jha.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Health Officials In Mich. Confirm Letter On Life And Death Protocols | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best Health Care System in the World, right?
And as fucked up as it sounds & is, whoever wrote that paper was actually being realistic
That's what's coming, guaranteed








Makeshift morgue appears outside NYC hospital as coronavirus spread escalates


A makeshift morgue has been set up outside a New York City hospital as the spread of the coronavirus is accelerating in the Big Apple.




www.foxnews.com





God help us all


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> Canadian import.


So is Justin Bieber, but we won't go there, you have trump we have him, all have their cross to bear I suppose....


----------



## topcat (Mar 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So is Justin Bieber, but we won't go there, you have trump we have him, all have their cross to bear I suppose....


Who's that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

I've noticed there are many older members with health issues in some very hard hit areas of America, many God help you, but more importantly may you help yourselves and stay home and out of the line of fire for as long as you can. The house, the backyard and secluded walks are the only thing you will likely do for the next several months, groceries would be best obtained early in the morning during seniors hours. It should be much safer in public with in a month, if your area is following personal distancing rules and baning mass events and crowds. Stay out of public for at least a month if you can and use extreme caution and hygiene when you do.

That's my plan and I'm 65 and in good health, the virus is not too wide spread in my province either (we will see!) and we should be able to contain it locally at least temporarily. Places like here should be living like there is an outbreak so we can send resources and personnel to hard hit areas, so those areas in the country not locked down should do so, to conserve medical resources. Everybody has a moral obligation to help and we can do that by staying home and healthy unless needed as a volunteer and not adding to the pile of corpses, it will be large enough.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> Who's that?


You don't want to know...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> We're all going to get it, it's just a matter of when.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but tRUmp can control emergency supplies and that will make a difference in outcomes. He'll try to make things worse in democratic areas and better where his cult is, don't know if it will work but he'll try.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

We're being punished for talking mean about president psycho, BE BEST,MAGA,WINNING.










Michigan governor says vendors 'being told not to send stuff' to her state -- after Trump bashed her


Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer on Friday made a startling claim that medical supply vendors are "being told" to avoid sending badly needed gear to her state in the middle of the coronavirus pandemic.During an interview with local station WWJ News Radio, Whitmer detailed how her state has had...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

She's a woman and should know her place, no soup for you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Yes but tRUmp can control emergency supplies and that will make a difference in outcomes. He'll try to make things worse in democratic areas and better where his cult is, don't know if it will work but he'll try.


With massive loss of life, the courts will jump in fast and it will go to the SCOTUS in a week. Trump loses bigly


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With massive loss of life, the courts will jump in fast and it will go to the SCOTUS in a week. Trump loses bigly


tRUmp wipes his ass with court orders and things like the constitution if you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Yes but tRUmp can control emergency supplies and that will make a difference in outcomes. He'll try to make things worse in democratic areas and better where his cult is, don't know if it will work but he'll try.


If he did that it would make the oversight hearings which will already be bad enough for him explode like a fucking atomic bomb. Soon wearing a MAGA hat in many places in America will be an invitation to get brained with a baseball bat. As the death toll rises many folks are gonna become enraged and will lose all their previous tolerance for the bullshit that might get them and their families killed. Those wearing MAGA hats will be seen as a direct threat and a real and present danger in the near future, I know there are alot of morons, but there are more pissed off normal people, a lot more and they tend to be smarter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp wipes his ass with court orders and things like the constitution if you haven't been paying attention.


Not the courts and not the SCOTUS, you are headed for a constitutional crisis soon IMHO. He will try but he will comply, having the house and courts against him is a no win, the senate will be in hiding and no help to Donald. Who do the guys with the guns and badges obey, Trump or the courts, I'll go with the courts, they will issue warrants that any LEO will follow, even the feds.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

He can drag it on in the courts till it doesn't matter. He's packed the lower courts with nut jobs and right wing psychos and has a majority in the supreme court.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

You keep acting like he will play by the rules.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2020)

JONESTOWN V2 

TRUMP VIRUS USA


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> JONESTOWN V2


drink the wine, drink the VACCINE - they'll be here with flame throwers!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> You keep acting like he will play by the rules.


Keep the faith Captain, Dr. Evil ain't the master of the Universe, he is a stable jenius however. The courts can act within a week, (remember the 2001 election) and they will with cease and desist orders on friday and warrants issued on Monday, it depends on the scale of death and it will be massive. The government employees would be blowing the whistle loudly on this one, anybody participating in Trump's scheme would be hung (literally) after the new year.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

Javits Center in NYC.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

Spanish flu.


----------



## topcat (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> We're being punished for talking mean about president psycho, BE BEST,MAGA,WINNING.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Article two says I can do anything I want as prezydint."


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2020)

If Joe Biden is elected president he will die in office.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> If Joe Biden is elected president he will die in office.


citation, NeverDemocrat?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 27, 2020)

If Barnie stayed true to his morals and values, he'd be the Indenpendent nominee for POTUS

right @schuylaar


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2020)

Red wine works, apparently


----------



## topcat (Mar 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> If Joe Biden is elected president he will die in office.


And that is relevant to this thread, how?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 27, 2020)

zeddd said:


> Red wine works, apparently


1.75L of Stoli seems to work around these parts. And lots of vaping Indicas.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> And that is relevant to this thread, how?


Only in that methposting is not the antidote to covid19


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 27, 2020)

Watching Trumps quotes on TV is my current #1 source for giggles and allout laughter ... did he really say it will magically disappear... oh no, this cant be handled by the Feds (none of my biz OMG)


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2020)

One month ago trump said there would soon be zero cases

there are 83000 confirmed as of now


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> One month ago trump said there would soon be zero cases
> 
> there are 83000 confirmed as of now


“We got this”


----------



## topcat (Mar 27, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> One month ago trump said there would soon be zero cases
> 
> there are 83000 confirmed as of now


"We're going down, not up. We're going very substantially down, not up."


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 27, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> One month ago trump said there would soon be zero cases
> 
> there are 83000 confirmed as of now


yes and over here they said our health department and clinics are well prepared... when indeed we do now social distancing to reduce numbers because they already are in trouble, and as the thing progresses it becomes ever more apparent it's out of control...


----------



## majjy_rane (Mar 27, 2020)

well corona wasn`t that bad for, kinda like a flu but got me really couchlocked and heavy breathing/smoking was a bit rough but i just switched to edibles


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Gives watching the news a whole new dimension....


Went through a classical "phase", somethings stick.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 27, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> yes and over here they said our health department and clinics are well prepared... when indeed we do now social distancing to reduce numbers because they already are in trouble, and as the thing progresses it becomes ever more apparent it's out of control...


Over here, Trumpers are covering for their maximum leader by flooding the internet with the claim that "this is just the flu".

Sorry about that. We'll clean the mess up in the fall.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> If Joe Biden is elected president he will die in office.


So what? That's what VP's are for and if he does die in office, or even after the election, he will have died in service for something greater than himself. He will have died saving his country, no elderly commander and chief could ask for more, everybody has to die, it might as well be for something you love. The democrats would just elect a house speaker who would be the de facto VP, someone young with the potential to lead.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 27, 2020)

Fantastic idea to link healthcare with employment


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> yes and over here they said our health department and clinics are well prepared... when indeed we do now social distancing to reduce numbers because they already are in trouble, and as the thing progresses it becomes ever more apparent it's out of control...


It will easily overwhelm the best healthcare system in the world, we need a reset for a month minimum and perhaps several resets before we get a vaccine, but the fact is this represents the new reality for quite some time and things won't go back to the way they were before. Civilization has just been grabbed by the neck and given a vigorous shake by a savage beast, our priorities are gonna change over this. We will adapt and in 5 years another Trump will cut preparedness to lower taxes for the super rich.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 27, 2020)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fantastic idea to link healthcare with employment


Hey, Pad, where was Bernie last Sunday (3/22) when the 47 Democratic Party Senators voted to block the slush fund that all 47 Republican Senators were trying to give to Trump free of oversight. Elizabeth Warren was there, leading the effort to stop it. Bernie was not present.

He was there on Tuesda to vote for the package later that contained oversight and the restrictions that Warren wrote into the final bill. Later he lied and said "there were no restrictions" in that bill.

https://www.npr.org/2020/03/27/822171139/bernie-sanders-on-his-campaign-it-s-going-to-be-a-very-steep-road

He's a loser, a liar, a Judas goat for Republicans and Putin's tool.

For the good of this country, he should drop out of a race that he cannot win. In addition, Bernie should resign from office. He's a traitor.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 27, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> 1.75L of Stoli seems to work around these parts. And lots of vaping Indicas.


Does the label on your Stolichnaya say "alpha"? I noticed that idiotic, groveling marketing crap recently took it as an appeal to cucks and switched to Smirnoff silver.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 27, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Does the label on your Stolichnaya say "alpha"? I noticed that idiotic, groveling marketing crap recently took it as an appeal to cucks and switched to Smirnoff silver.



I just checked, and my bottle says "Certified Alpha Grade."

What's this all about RR?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 27, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Does the label on your Stolichnaya say "alpha"? I noticed that idiotic, groveling marketing crap recently took it as an appeal to cucks and switched to Smirnoff silver.


damn, never noticed that.

Certified Alpha Grade. Wtf does that mean? is it better than Beta grade? 

is smirnoff silver the 100 proof? how is it? you do it straight?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

51 Doctors have died in Italy so far, haven't seen a number for nurses and other medical staff. One positive thing is a 101 year old Italian man has survived the virus and was released from the hospital and is home now. How lucky can one guy get, he was born in 1919 so he survived the spanish flu and corona virus.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> NYC hospitals morgues are full so they are now storing bodies in refrigerated semi truck trailers.


Is this true, or is this the same statements that I'm hearing from my paranoid daughter down in SF? I don't doubt the severity, but I haven't seen evidence of trucks full of bodies driving around.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Is this true, or is this the same statements that I'm hearing from my paranoid daughter down in SF? I don't doubt the severity, but I haven't seen evidence of trucks full of bodies driving around.


Well they say around 400 dead and they can't just release the bodies to funeral homes because they are infectious so they are piling up in hospitals. I don't think hospital morgues are that large, how many people normally die in a hospital daily.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So what? That's what VP's are for and if he does die in office, or even after the election, he will have died in service for something greater than himself. He will have died saving his country, no elderly commander and chief could ask for more, everybody has to die, it might as well be for something you love. The democrats would just elect a house speaker who would be the de facto VP, someone young with the potential to lead.


Some like insider trading.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well they say around 400 dead and they can't just release the bodies to funeral homes because they are infectious so they are piling up in hospitals


Nobody should be going to funerals for these people and families might be infectious too, they will have to be cremated in body bags or mass graved like in Iran.

One thing Joe could do as POTUS is to confiscate Mar logo and use it as a national cemetery for the coronavirus victims. That's what happened to Robert E Lee's estate at Arlington, though the government can confiscate Donald's properties because of the financial and tax crimes he's committed. He can have his presidential "library" in the middle of a fucking graveyard, measured in square miles, a monument to unfitness, incompetence and dereliction of duty. The place would dwarf the D day cemeteries in france, Donald would have HUGE numbers and could brag about the numbers of headstones, it would be a "silent rally". Each headstone would be engraved with KBT (Killed By Trump) at the top, in gold plated letters set into the stone...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 27, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> damn, never noticed that.
> 
> Certified Alpha Grade. Wtf does that mean? is it better than Beta grade?
> 
> is smirnoff silver the 100 proof? how is it? you do it straight?


Ya, I have no idea of the intended meaning but it struck me as a pathetically phony appeal to US man bitches who can't find lead for their pencils.

I like the Smirnoff fine but rarely drink straight. Citrus is good right now so most of that bottle went w fresh oj and grape fruit juice. We are more mother's ruin types over here.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 27, 2020)

rollitup said:


> I just checked, and my bottle says "Certified Alpha Grade."
> 
> What's this all about RR?











Stoli 'evolves' with first entire redesign in 80 years - The Drinks Business


Stolichnaya Vodka has unveiled the first ever packaging redesign for its entire range since the brand was launched almost 80 years ago.




www.thedrinksbusiness.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 27, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Ya, I have no idea of the intended meaning but it struck me as a pathetically phony appeal to US man bitches who can't find lead for their pencils.
> 
> I like the Smirnoff fine but rarely drink straight. Citrus is good right now so most of that bottle went w fresh oj and grape fruit juice. We are more mother's ruin types over here.View attachment 4515744View attachment 4515755


i agree. i think smirnoff is under-rated by most. and that 100 will kick your ass fast. i haven't had it in a while. i'm not a vodka straight guy: dirty martinis or bloody marys. maybe a vodka tonic on a nice hot day.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 27, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Stoli 'evolves' with first entire redesign in 80 years - The Drinks Business
> 
> 
> Stolichnaya Vodka has unveiled the first ever packaging redesign for its entire range since the brand was launched almost 80 years ago.
> ...


"Anti-refill technology"?

It sounds like somebody is worried about the empties being used for Molotov cocktails.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well they say around 400 dead and they can't just release the bodies to funeral homes because they are infectious so they are piling up in hospitals.





schuylaar said:


> Some like insider trading.



I admit that this is in bad taste. Apologies to captain


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> If Joe Biden is elected president he will die in office.


So? Still better than the alternative. And we would get our first female President. 


Fogdog said:


> Hey, Pad, where was Bernie last Sunday (3/22) when the 47 Democratic Party Senators voted to block the slush fund that all 47 Republican Senators were trying to give to Trump free of oversight. Elizabeth Warren was there, leading the effort to stop it. Bernie was not present.
> 
> He was there on Tuesda to vote for the package later that contained oversight and the restrictions that Warren wrote into the final bill. Later he lied and said "there were no restrictions" in that bill.
> 
> ...


No joke, and it would also free Biden up to name a VP and let them get out in the press to start rallying the party.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 27, 2020)

Cali made a milestone in mortality rate .... 1.8%... projection ( models ) from our health experts out here estimated a 1000 deaths in next 2 weeks. All access to parks , beaches , tennis courts, community bathrooms , etc are finally shuttered . So fuck you to the millennial fucktards piling up at local beaches , POPO will be on patrol to engage those that linger or defy . All NON ESSENTIAL businesses trying to skirt restrictions will get power and water cut to start , health inspectors are moving thru allowed carry out restaurants to see infection control practices ( money handling , gloves , general protection , even at drive up windows ).

USN MERCY has docked in San Pedro , and offers 1000 beds for non COVID patients, those with other hospitalization 
needs ( overflow ). A local strip club is trying to circumvent rules and stay open .... citing he is trying to keep his dancers paid , authorities are threatening a year in jail , but club owner just taking temps at door.

Wondering when martial law and curfews start. 

I never wanted to crawl under a fucking rock more than now.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 27, 2020)

Wondering when some fed up or infected guy will take a pot shot at “ you know who “ ? 
There is many who still think Dumbf is a fucking reptilian or Illuminati fuck.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Cali made a milestone in mortality rate .... 1.8%... projection ( models ) from our health experts out here estimated a 1000 deaths in next 2 weeks. All access to parks , beaches , tennis courts, community bathrooms , etc are finally shuttered . So fuck you to the millennial fucktards piling up at local beaches , POPO will be on patrol to engage those that linger or defy . All NON ESSENTIAL businesses trying to skirt restrictions will get power and water cut to start , health inspectors are moving thru allowed carry out restaurants to see infection control practices ( money handling , gloves , general protection , even at drive up windows ).
> 
> USN MERCY has docked in San Pedro , and offers 1000 beds for non COVID patients, those with other hospitalization
> needs ( overflow ). A local strip club is trying to circumvent rules and stay open .... citing he is trying to keep his dancers paid , authorities are threatening a year in jail , but club owner just taking temps at door.
> ...


Portlandia has more creative ways to keep strippers employed:

*These Strippers Are Delivering Food To Stay Employed And Bring Joy During Coronavirus*









These Strippers Are Delivering Food To Stay Employed And Bring Joy During Coronavirus


Shon Boulden, owner of two Portland, Oregon, strip clubs, posed "Boober Eats" as a joke. The enthusiastic response has been no laughing matter.




www.huffpost.com





warning: Not safe for work.


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 27, 2020)

Violence erupts in China as people try to leave coronavirus-stricken Hubei province


Police vehicles were overturned and police scuffled with each other amid large crowds of shouting people, according to a series of videos posted to Chinese social media




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2020)

Fact check: Trump utters series of false and misleading claims at coronavirus briefing


President Donald Trump, who has been regularly dishonest and inaccurate in his remarks about the coronavirus crisis, delivered another series of false and misleading claims at the White House coronavirus briefing on Thursday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well they say around 400 dead and they can't just release the bodies to funeral homes because they are infectious so they are piling up in hospitals. I don't think hospital morgues are that large, how many people normally die in a hospital daily.


hockey ice rink.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 27, 2020)

1st Selectman just called with an update on virus cases in my town.
It was 1 four days ago & now it's 16.
Anyone else have this shit in their town?


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 27, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> 1st Selectman just called with an update on virus cases in my town.
> It was 1 four days ago & now it's 16.
> Anyone else have this shit in their town?


Yes...and over 1/4 of the cases in Canada are said to be local transmission according to the paperwork of the people admitted today.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2020)

Trumpy* is responsible for canceling:









Michigan governor says shipments of medical supplies 'canceled' or 'delayed' and sent to federal government


Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer said in an interview Friday that her state is not getting the health and safety equipment needed to fight the spread of the novel coronavirus because contractors are sending their products to the federal government first.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 27, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Ya, I have no idea of the intended meaning but it struck me as a pathetically phony appeal to US man bitches who can't find lead for their pencils.
> 
> I like the Smirnoff fine but rarely drink straight. Citrus is good right now so most of that bottle went w fresh oj and grape fruit juice. We are more mother's ruin types over here.View attachment 4515744View attachment 4515755


I can't drink that stuff, the smell alone give me a hangover.
I'm an Absolute guy, cold & straight up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> 1st Selectman just called with an update on virus cases in my town.
> It was 1 four days ago & now it's 16.
> Anyone else have this shit in their town?


Just Buck's family and they are on the mend, Buck either had a mild case or was just too ornery to infect!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just Buck's family and they are on the mend, Buck either had a mild case or was just too ornery to infect!


There were 25 confirmed cases in my county yesterday. So probably more like 250 actual cases. Or 500


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 27, 2020)

Jamesons has no body and is best suited for women and children


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm watching Chris Hayes on YouTube, he's absolutely furious and all the TV folks will be too. The ventilator crunch has hit, Trump only had months notice and I'm sure his minions were desperately trying to get his attention. Donald is focused on the next ten minutes and seems to have no grasp at all of the issues or stakes, no conception of mathematics or science. Cognitively damaged and incapable of change or growth, only habitual reactions. No empathy and therefore no wisdom at all, so self absorbed there's no room for outside reality, uniquely and totally unfit. No plan, no organization, no mobile reserve, no mobilisation of national resources, criminal incompetence and a disgusting spectacle.

These are interesting times, the Chinese curse is true and coincidentally their virus is making sure of it!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 27, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> There were 25 confirmed cases in my county yesterday. So probably more like 250 actual cases. Or 500


Stay the fuck indoors until a vaccination is developed & if you have to go out wear gloves & a mask.
That's what I'm doing,
Welcome to the New Age


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Stay the fuck indoors until a vaccination is developed & if you have to go out gloves & mask.
> That's what I'm doing,
> Welcome to the New Age


Wait until the health workers have PPE, then the essential people in public places, then the vulnerable for public use, it will be awhile. 3M makes the filter material in America and ships it to Asia for manufacture, sounds like a job for the Air Force transport command and American manufactures too. No time for slow boats from China! Remove seats from airliners if required..


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 27, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> 1st Selectman just called with an update on virus cases in my town.
> It was 1 four days ago & now it's 16.
> Anyone else have this shit in their town?


An assisted living home nearby was hit and my mom lives in one nearby. 

Not a lot of new cases like yours, though. Sounds like you guys are ahead of us by a week or two.

Your odds are good but even by my saying that means you are in the cross hairs. I can't lie to you. I'm really sorry, Jimmy. You have a great spirit and I hope that's enough to get you through this.


----------



## topcat (Mar 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Trumpy* is responsible for canceling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

This afternoon they said 800 cases in my county so it's all around me because they still aren't testing that many


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 27, 2020)

Nearly 25% of the US workforce is idle due to the virus.


Almost one in four Americans lost job or furloughed because of coronavirus, poll finds


Fucking unbelievable


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Us Canucks would go to jail for even hitting an intruder with a f'n baseball bat. If he survives he'd likely get away with suing for damages and get a lot more than he could have stolen in the first place. That part of our kinder society sucks big time.
> 
> Someone breaks into my place when I'm home I'll take his ass out and deal with the fall-out happily knowing I did what I had to to keep myself and my family safe. I'm sleeping with a loaded shotgun these days and screw the laws. Wish I had more ammo tho and can't buy it unless I go write the stupid test and wait 3 months for my permit. Stupid gun laws!


Ya, there's a lot of people that have always been anti-gun, and all of a sudden they want one, lol. I've always been a gun owner though, and own more than a few, so I'm good. I also have plenty of ammo that I bought before. I'm talking 1000's of rounds that I bought for sport shooting and target practice. I'd hate to be the person that would attempt to fuck with me, lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

What a narcissist 










Donald Trump demands his own signature be on coronavirus stimulus checks to every American: report


On Friday, President Donald Trump signed into law a record $2 trillion stimulus bill to help those suffering from the coronavirus pandemic — part of which involves one-time cash payments being sent out to tens of millions of American households.But according to The Wall Street Journal, Trump...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This afternoon they said 800 cases in my county so it's all around me because they still aren't testing that many


I'm not believing the idea that it's all around us. This virus is vicious and when it shows, a lot of people get sick. It's true that we will never know how many because Trump deliberately fucked up early testing. Still, though, China was able to contain it as was S. Korea. China's testing wasn't good at first but with orders to stay in home and tracking down people who were exposed to get them out of circulation, it was stopped. Italy didn't recognize the problem in time, same with Spain but even in Italy, it did't spread all over the country. It's a horror show in the north, though. Its not in the south. No test data so this is just a guess. Not without cause. Based on the way hot spots develop whenever the virus establishes in a community, I don't think there are huge numbers of asymptomatic people walking around everywhere, spreading the disease without knowing it.

So, I think it's bad enough that we'd know if it were widespread and "all around us". There is enough evidence to show that when the virus gets widely spread in a community, people flood the hospitals. It's the shits that we don't have testing done widely but right now, I think, the evidence says we might have caught this in time to give most areas of the country some breathing room. 

We do need to have massive numbers of test kits available for the months ahead and other healthcare gear available to handle the long term. For now, stay in place and wait for the hot spots to cool down.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, there's a lot of people that have always been anti-gun, and all of a sudden they want one, lol. I've always been a gun owner though, and own more than a few, so I'm good. I also have plenty of ammo that I bought before. I'm talking 1000's of rounds that I bought for sport shooting and target practice. I'd hate to be the person that would attempt to fuck with me, lol.
> 
> View attachment 4516078


Is that you ejaculate in the middle of the photo? Pervert.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

Shanghaiist - China in bite-sized portions!


Founded in 2005, Shanghaiist has emerged as one of the most popular English-language websites about China, covering local news, events, food, and entertainment for a diverse audience of young and affluent urbanites.




shanghaiist.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not believing the idea that it's all around us. This virus is vicious and when it shows, a lot of people get sick. It's true that we will never know how many because Trump deliberately fucked up early testing. Still, though, China was able to contain it as was S. Korea. China's testing wasn't good at first but with orders to stay in home and tracking down people who were exposed to get them out of circulation, it was stopped. Italy didn't recognize the problem in time, same with Spain but even in Italy, it did't spread all over the country. It's a horror show in the north, though. Its not in the south. No test data so this is just a guess. Not without cause. Based on the way hot spots develop whenever the virus establishes in a community, I don't think there are huge numbers of asymptomatic people walking around everywhere, spreading the disease without knowing it.
> 
> So, I think it's bad enough that we'd know if it were widespread and "all around us". There is enough evidence to show that when the virus gets widely spread in a community, people flood the hospitals. It's the shits that we don't have testing done widely but right now, I think, the evidence says we might have caught this in time to give most areas of the country some breathing room.
> 
> We do need to have massive numbers of test kits available for the months ahead and other healthcare gear available to handle the long term. For now, stay in place and wait for the hot spots to cool down.


Well I know it's all around me, they only test you if you have symptoms and request a test if your not at a hospital. I heard from a friend tonight that she thinks her and her husband had it but are recovering, not bad enough to go to the hospital so they were not tested,they live 3 miles away.


----------



## topcat (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> What a narcissist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a thousand bucks, don't forget who gave it to you, come election day.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 27, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Jamesons has no body and is best suited for women and children


Lol i love Jameson and Hennessey too. But as to straight liquor drinking we have been on mezcal these past few years.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> Here's a thousand bucks, don't forget who gave it to you, come election day.


I don't really care who the fuck signs it. Married couples it sounds like will get like $2800. That's $2800 to buy more shit for my grow. That can buy some really nice lights and equipment, lol.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, there's a lot of people that have always been anti-gun, and all of a sudden they want one, lol. I've always been a gun owner though, and own more than a few, so I'm good. I also have plenty of ammo that I bought before. I'm talking 1000's of rounds that I bought for sport shooting and target practice. I'd hate to be the person that would attempt to fuck with me, lol.


I've always had guns since a kid but never been into them as a 'thing'. Just an old 1942 US Air Force issue Lee Enfield Model I Mark IV .303, 16 gauge single shot, Ruger 10-22 semi auto with a 4x Bushnell scope and a single shot .22. Had a Remmington Wingmaster 12g pump I sawed off and cut the stock down to a pistol grip. 18" long but got paranoid and tossed it in the river down the road about 10 years ago. Wish I hadn't now but you get serious time here if caught with something like that and other than a DUI in '94 I got a clean record I'd like to keep. Too damn purdy for prison anyways. 

If I need meat for the freezer the .303 will do the job and I got slugs for the 16gauge.

Hopefully this Covis shit doesn't come to that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well I know it's all around me, they only test you if you have symptoms and request a test if your not at a hospital. I heard from a friend tonight that she thinks her and her husband had it but are recovering, not bad enough to go to the hospital so they were not tested,they live 3 miles away.


Assume the worst and live in fear for a spell, shelter in place and FFS don't go out unless ya got to. Fear is your friend and remember it can't get ya unless ya leave yer ass hanging out. Best of Luck Captain stay safe and stay home, it will be much safer out there in a month or so, but's gonna take a couple at least to knock it down, or so they say.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, there's a lot of people that have always been anti-gun, and all of a sudden they want one, lol. I've always been a gun owner though, and own more than a few, so I'm good. I also have plenty of ammo that I bought before. I'm talking 1000's of rounds that I bought for sport shooting and target practice. I'd hate to be the person that would attempt to fuck with me, lol.
> 
> View attachment 4516078


Actually It would be far worse to be you.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Shanghaiist - China in bite-sized portions!
> 
> 
> Founded in 2005, Shanghaiist has emerged as one of the most popular English-language websites about China, covering local news, events, food, and entertainment for a diverse audience of young and affluent urbanites.
> ...


So what? In a city the size of Wuhan they probably go thru that many every few months just for those that died from natural causes.

New York is gonna need a few orders like that before it's all over.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I don't really care who the fuck signs it. Married couples it sounds like will get like $2800. That's $2800 to buy more shit for my grow. That can buy some really nice lights and equipment, lol.


Nice way to treat your wife


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 27, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I can't drink that stuff, the smell alone give me a hangover.
> I'm an Absolute guy, cold & straight up


I just picked up a 750ml of EverClear today and a 200ml one too. First time they had the small ones.

Makes excellent hand sanitizer. 

Thank you St. Louis!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Actually It would be far worse to be you.View attachment 4516111


Just think, you only have to read the asshole's posts occasionally, but he has to live with himself 24/7. Now do you understand why he is so fearful and unhappy?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2020)

Coronavirus 'breakthrough' at Sydney hospital


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> I've always had guns since a kid but never been into them as a 'thing'. Just an old 1942 US Air Force issue Lee Enfield Model I Mark IV .303, 16 gauge single shot, Ruger 10-22 semi auto with a 4x Bushnell scope and a single shot .22. Had a Remmington Wingmaster 12g pump I sawed off and cut the stock down to a pistol grip. 18" long but got paranoid and tossed it in the river down the road about 10 years ago. Wish I hadn't now but you get serious time here if caught with something like that and other than a DUI in '94 I got a clean record I'd like to keep. Too damn purdy for prison anyways.
> 
> If I need meat for the freezer the .303 will do the job and I got slugs for the 16gauge.
> 
> Hopefully this Covis shit doesn't come to that.


You sound a lot like me. I grew up target shooting with a 22. Then moved to SD where there is nothing to do but hunt or fish, so I started expanding my collection with a 30-06, and a 12 gauge. Then bought a used 9mm pistol, and finally I added the AR15 to my collection before the last election, worried Hillary would win and try to ban them, lol. I think of my AR as a slightly more fun and powerful upgrade from the 22 semi-automatic for sport and target shooting, but could also serve a purpose if worse ever came to worse. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> I just picked up a 750ml of EverClear today and a 200ml one too. First time they had the small ones.
> 
> Makes excellent hand sanitizer.
> 
> Thank you St. Louis!


Everclear also works great to extract thc, lol. Two for one man. I still have some from when I made a tincture.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Then bought a used 9mm pistol, and finally I added the AR15 to my collection before the last election, worried Hillary would win and try to ban them, lol.


That's the least thing I think of when buying a gun


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Coronavirus 'breakthrough' at Sydney hospital


Link?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 27, 2020)

An AR15 with a high-cap mag is the weapon of choice for people who can't really shoot


----------



## topcat (Mar 27, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Actually It would be far worse to be you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4516111


Yeah, the testosterone is getting deep around here, better put on the muck boots.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's the least thing I think of when buying a gun


Well, I always wanted an AR15, and with all the anti-gun shit out there, I wanted to make sure I got one while I could. I thought she might win, lol.



Sir Napsalot said:


> An AR15 with a high-cap mag is the weapon of choice for people who can't really shoot


Man you guys can hate on me all you want. I really don't give a shit. And, I thought you were a gun guy too Napsalot. You were just posting pics of yours a couple days ago, so I really don't get you. Also the AR15 is the most common gun for competition shooting for a reason, it's accurate as fuck. Get your facts straight.

I'm really here to grow weed, not talk politics. I also think they're are a lot of trolls in this section that don't even live in the US, not to mention have ever grown weed, but just trying to stir shit up. If you don't like what I have to say, then I say tough shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Coronavirus 'breakthrough' at Sydney hospital


All I could find









Coronavirus: Breakthrough as researchers map out how the immune system fights the virus | Health24


After a Chinese patient infected with the Covid-19 virus recovered before clinical improvement, researchers are hopeful their discovery will fast-track potential treatment for patients in the future.




www.health24.com





*Coronavirus: Breakthrough as researchers map out how the immune system fights the virus*
*After a Chinese patient infected with the Covid-19 virus recovered before clinical improvement, researchers are hopeful their discovery will fast-track potential treatment for patients in the future.*

When a 47-year-old woman from Wuhan, China, presented with mild-to-moderate Covid-19 symptoms, she was admitted to a hospital in Australia where researchers from Melbourne's Peter Doherty Institute for Infection and Immunity studied her ability to fight the virus and recover before clinical improvement.

According to the research, which was published in _Nature Medicine_ journal, people are recovering from the new coronavirus like they would from the flu.

The latest Situation Report by the World Health Organization (WHO) states that globally 414 173 cases of Covid-19 and 18 440 deaths have been confirmed.

*The study*
After the woman had contracted the Covid-19 virus and was admitted to hospital, a team of 13 scientists then tested her blood samples. 
*more...*


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well I know it's all around me, they only test you if you have symptoms and request a test if your not at a hospital. I heard from a friend tonight that she thinks her and her husband had it but are recovering, not bad enough to go to the hospital so they were not tested,they live 3 miles away.


Eventually they will have home test to show if you carry the antibody for it so you'll be able to find out if that chest cold was Covid or not. The US has barely begun testing so that line will be going up fast as they finally confirm cases. The party has barely started over here and that includes Canada tho we are a little ahead in testing and reporting.

It ain't over 'til its over.

Went to town this aft to get supplies and got the last 10kg bag of sugar at one store so we're good for a couple months there. Still no hand sanitizer so scored some EverClear. Those hoarder pricks don't know enough science to know it's as good or better than st6ore bought crap to make your own. Gonna add lots of colloidal silver to it to make it extra potent too, 

Got the 2nd last bag of whole wheat flour at the other store too so we're all set now to weather the storm. Snowing like a bitch so by morning the zombies won't be able to get to the house and we won't be able to get out. Excellent!

Only saw one person wearing a mask and he was asian. lol Not a lot of Asians or anyone of colour up here so was odd to see. Drug store had a stand with wipes and waste basket. Little sign asking you use one so I did and their half ass bamboo waste basket fell over when I pulled the wipe out. That was it for signs of the crisis here today. People are spaced apart but almost rubbing shoulders going down the aisles at the supermarket. 1 confirmed case at a small city 50 miles from us so far. None here.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Everclear also works great to extract thc, lol. Two for one man. I still have some from when I made a tincture.


Gee. I never thought of that. Hmmm . . . lol

Stopped at the feed store first on the way into town and still no ISO. Was going to grab 2gal of that.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Gee. I never thought of that. Hmmm . . . lol
> 
> Stopped at the feed store first on the way into town and still no ISO. Was going to grab 2gal of that.


If you have a hydro shop close, they might have the 99.9 ISO. Most people won't think of that.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> Yeah, the testosterone is getting deep around here, better put on the muck boots.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 27, 2020)

With three seas to patrol our armed forces are always on guard.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> If you have a hydro shop close, they might have the 99.9 ISO. Most people won't think of that.


2 hours to the nearest hydro store for me and at $20/L I'll risk the Covid and smoke bud thank you very much! 

$28/4L at the feed store for 99% ISO. Can get 99.9% methyl hydrate at the hardware store for $10 and it works fine too. I've never seen 99.9% ISO.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> What a narcissist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christ ... just lick a handrail already ........ that’s the fucking “ miracle “ we want.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Everclear also works great to extract thc, lol. Two for one man. I still have some from when I made a tincture.


also I used it partly in alcohol/ water / dawn insecticidal spray .... dead bugs on contact ... hear them sizzle.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 27, 2020)

No ouzo drinkers ... OPA !


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> 2 hours to the nearest hydro store for me and at $20/L I'll risk the Covid and smoke bud thank you very much!
> 
> $28/4L at the feed store for 99% ISO. Can get 99.9% methyl hydrate at the hardware store for $10 and it works fine too. I've never seen 99.9% ISO.


My hydro store had these last time I went there. $20 a gallon is still high, when I was buying the Safeway 99% for $8 a gallon on sale, but buying individual bottles instead of a 1 gal jug.








Isopropyl Alcohol 99.9% Gallon - Walmart.com


Free 2-day shipping. Buy Isopropyl Alcohol 99.9% Gallon at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> There were 25 confirmed cases in my county yesterday. So probably more like 250 actual cases. Or 500


or 2500..the 3-4 the 25 infected infected those 100 who then infected 400 then 1600..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I don't really care who the fuck signs it. Married couples it sounds like will get like $2800. That's $2800 to buy more shit for my grow. That can buy some really nice lights and equipment, lol.


$2400


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My hydro store had these last time I went there. $20 a gallon is still high, when I was buying the Safeway 99% for $8 a gallon on sale, but buying individual bottles instead of a 1 gal jug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why does your avatar look like an anus?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> why does your avatar look like an anus?


Why does yours look like a pic of a tight ass angry bitch, lol?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why does yours look like a pic of a tight ass angry bitch, lol?


that's greta thunberg as she gazes at Trumpy*.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 27, 2020)

Read what that scumbag Ross said back in January about the virus's economic impact








Wilbur Ross says Coronavirus could boost US jobs


Commerce secretary Wilbur Ross says the virus may prompt firms to bring production back to the US.



www.bbc.com


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Christ ... just lick a handrail already ........ that’s the fucking “ miracle “ we want.


I was watching this news thing on PBS and there was this Muslim nutbar licking the gate of a mosque over there where people kiss it and are rubbing their hands all over it in prayer. He's babbling on how Allah has sent him to lick the Covid off the gates so believers would be safe to congegrate and pray safely.

Reminded me of Trump right away tho he was a darker shade of orange. lol


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2020)

*trump*. To *trump* is to outrank or defeat someone or *something*, often in a highly public way. ... Originally *trump* implied a deceptive form of victory involving cheating, but that sense has been largely lost, though it's still around in the term trumped up, meaning *something* that's been falsely made up.

*trump - Dictionary Definition : Vocabulary.com*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> And, I thought you were a gun guy too Napsalot. You were just posting pics of yours a couple days ago, so I really don't get you. Also the AR15 is the most common gun for competition shooting for a reason, it's accurate as fuck. Get your facts straight.


AR15s suck compared to my 1951 SAKO .222

Straight facts


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Read what that scumbag Ross said back in January about the virus's economic impact
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can't pretend away a virus.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why does yours look like a pic of a tight ass angry bitch, lol?


That's not really an answer, is it?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 27, 2020)

It turns out Sen Chris Murphy from my state, CT, had a meeting with the Administration on February 4 asking for emergency funding in order to buy needed supplies to fight the virus, and was turned down.








Senator says White House turned down emergency coronavirus funding in early February


Sen. Chris Murphy, a Connecticut Democrat, says that Trump administration officials declined an offer of early Congressional funding assistance that he and other senators made during a meeting to discuss the coronavirus on Feb. 5.




www.yahoo.com





Someone should be prosecuted for this, not admonished or fired, but sent to fucking jail.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My hydro store had these last time I went there. $20 a gallon is still high, when I was buying the Safeway 99% for $8 a gallon on sale, but buying individual bottles instead of a 1 gal jug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last time we were at Costco, 2 hour drive, I picked up a couple 4 packs there for $11/2L. Should have got more but still too paranoid to leave suspicious paper trails. No Covid at the time to blame it on. lol.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It turns out Sen Chris Murphy from my state, CT, had a meeting with the Administration on February 4 asking for emergency funding in order to buy needed supplies to fight the virus, and was turned down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lock him up


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why does yours look like a pic of a tight ass angry bitch, lol?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's not really an answer, is it?


To answer the stupid question. Yes I agree that it kinda looked like a butthole when the image is small, lol. I just used a dorky Star Wars symbol since I have the name Padawan Warrior. I actually tried to do Young Grasshopper, but that was taken, lol. OK, I changed it to the Rebel Alliance, is that better, lol.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 27, 2020)

U.S. Approves Abbott Labs Five-Minute ‘Rapid’ Coronavirus Test


Abbott Laboratories won U.S. Food and Drug Administration approval for its molecular test for the Coronavirus strain COVID-19, which the company says can deliver “positive results in as little as five minutes and negative results in 13 minutes.”




www.google.com


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 27, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> AR15s suck compared to my 1951 SAKO .222
> 
> Straight facts


When I point the weapons that chamber these rounds at ya that .222 is gonna run away with your tail between it's legs! 





Just some trinkets my old man brought home from naval service in WWII. Was chief gunnery officer on a destroyer in His Majesty's Canadian Navy and served in both conflicts from start to finish. Once done helping to smash Hitler he just moved right over to the Pacific to help kick Hirohito's ass and served until it was all over.

I sure wish I knew what that all meant when I was younger. Maybe we wouldn't have had such a rocky road to travel. Just getting to be close when cancer took him in '86. I was such a punk.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 27, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> When I point the weapons that chamber these rounds at ya that .222 is gonna run away with your tail between it's legs!
> 
> View attachment 4516209
> View attachment 4516210
> ...


That sucks, too soon. I would say most took a lot for granted when we were younger. Much is wasted in youth, but much is garnered too, ultimately I think it's our biggest regrets that help shape the adults we become. 

Vintage ammo is cool. The guy I bought my house from turned me on to an ammo truck crash site from 44' near the house. After locating a piece of the trailer frame it wasn't long before my little metal detector was picking up live .50 Cal rounds, careful with that pick, dude, ha! SL44's


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 28, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> That sucks, too soon. I would say most took a lot for granted when we were younger. Much is wasted in youth, but much is garnered too, ultimately I think it's our biggest regrets that help shape the adults we become.
> 
> Vintage ammo is cool. The guy I bought my house from turned me on to an ammo truck crash site from 44' near the house. After locating a piece of the trailer frame it wasn't long before my little metal detector was picking up live .50 Cal rounds, careful with that pick, dude, ha! SL44's


Damn right be careful with that pick! That shit can be touchy.

I grew up about 200yds from the north arm of the Fraser River just across the river from south Vancouver, BC. We played up on the dike and all over the log booms tied up there my whole youth. One day we found a big pile of old .45 ammo in the mud at low tide and a buddy of mine put one on a rock and was going to smash it with another rock and I knocked him over to stop him. We were maybe 12 -15. We called the cops and they were happy we did. I stashed away a few but where they are now I don't have a clue. We found a dead guy in the same area a few months later too. All bloated and stinky. 

I raised a couple of boys on my own and we were a lot closer than my dad and I were and still never hang up the phone without an I love you from all sides. Mom and I still talk about dad a lot an he's been gone 34 years last St. Patrick's day. My oldest little sister went the day after just last week. I'm 100ml into the EverClear and feeling a little melancholy atm. Mom is hurting worse watching one of her kids go before her too. She'll be 93 this Aug and lives with my other little sister in Chilliwack, BC. Still sharp as a tack but near blind as a bat. Tough old bird.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

Couple of pics of this old war bird. Battlefield recovery from a dead VC in Vietnam 1970.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Couple of pics of this old war bird. Battlefield recovery from a dead VC in Vietnam 1970.
> View attachment 4516281
> 
> View attachment 4516280


That's property of the US Military. The Army man. Give it back. Just kidding, that is an awesome 1911. I'm just jealous, lol. My dad did give me his Purple Heart from Nam, along with my grandpas old medals, and I'm really glad to have inherited them, but that is a nice piece. I've always wanted to add a 1911 to my collection.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Couple of pics of this old war bird. Battlefield recovery from a dead VC in Vietnam 1970.


Sweet! It's a huge deal here in Canukistan to get a legal sidearm. Then it has to ne carried in a locked safe between your house and the range. the easiest way to use one is to get a prospector's license for maybe $50 then buy a claim online for as little as $25/yr in an area you like to go and know is remote enough you can fish or hunt while packing iron. 

When I went back to school in my 30s I was living on residence all week and going home on weekends. Reading a local rag I saw an ad for handgun training for 50% off just a few miles from campus so I signed up. We got the usual safety lecture from some 19 yo dude then went down to the range. We got a 50 box of .22 ammo each and you fired off half in a pistol then half in an auto. Then if you wanted to you could go upstairs and buy a box of any ammo you wanted and they would lend you the gun to blow it away. lol

I've always been hot for a Model 66 S&W .357 SS and many years back in Calgary Alberta c. 1977 me and a buddy each put down $100 deposits at a gun shop to buy those same guns in a boxed set with an assortment of barrels up to 12" and other bits and pieces. About a grand each. A week later he and Harry were bar hoping in his little MG and while chatting with some girls in another car while travelling along a windy road caught the curb and Harry died and he got a serious brain injury and was never the same. I went back to the gun shop to tell them what happened and because we had both signed the same order it was cancel both or take both so I cancelled both and he returned our deposit. Wish I'd got both now but I couldn't have coughed up the dough at the time.

Anyway I bought a box of .357 wad-cutters and a big man sized target and they gave me a chrome plated Colt Python with combat grips to play with. The instructor hung with me as I was the only one of 12 that went for the bonus round. He kind of coached me about what to aim for if I were in a competition as the very first shot I took with the .22 pistol could not be seen at 20yds. When we pulled the target back for a look it was dead centre. I'd had a .22 pump up target pistol for years and was damn good with that at 20yds so I wasn't all that surprised.

I'd fired a .25 auto purse gun and a .38 snub-nosed revolver before plus a lot of long guns up to a 54-40 or whatever that elephant gun my bro-in-law had but nothing felt better than that first round thru the Colt. Yee-fuckin'-haw! Quite the rush. Not as good as the first time I went sky diving or bungie jumping but definitely in the top 5. The front sight had a clear glass/plastic tip and I didn't really see it on my first shot and it went high. I said wtf and he pointed that little detail out. Every shot after that was dead on and a single hand rapid fire group of 6 was just under 2" in diameter at 20 yds. Somewhere in all the junk I've been packing around for 30 years is that target and other stuff I'd like to sort out before I take the long dark ride.

I like guns but I'm glad I live in a world where they are kept from people who really shouldn't have them and the weapons of mass destruction are severely restricted or banned altogether. I would not be comforted standing in line for coffee while men of dubious nature were packing heat openly around me. At least the women would be hiding theirs in their handbags where I couldn't see them. lol

The wild wild west was a 50 year chapter of American history but has had more stories, films and lore wound around it to make it look like it's been forever. I doubt Covid will kill as many this year as will die in the US at the end of a gun. The NRA and Charlton Heston has done a real good job brainwashing the population to keep the magic alive. Is it worth the carnage? How will you feel if someone who should never have had a gun walks into your child's school and shoots him/her dead? Just a sacrifice to the 2nd amendment or will it really hurt.

I'm not saying take away guns but sensible laws to weed out the maniacs and restrict weapons of war a bit could save a lot of lives. With the millions of unregistered guns floating around the states it's going to take a while before the #s drop but lives will be saved and one of those may just be someone you love.

I really can't understand the opposition to something so sensible but there's no accounting for the ignorance of the masses as we've seen with the election of the Trumpster.

Jah help us all thru this new crisis.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)

Trump orders GM to make ventilators, without contract, at someone else's factory, by tweet,we're saved.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)

Never mind, we're all going to die.










Rare ozone hole opens over Arctic — and it’s big


Cold temperatures and a strong polar vortex allowed chemicals to gnaw away at the protective ozone layer in the north.




www.nature.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)

Trump is holding a PR stunt for a hospital ship in Norfolk today. Think about all the people wasting their time on this instead of doing their job. Think of what they could be doing and the danger this puts them in. But Dotard wants his picture taken with a big ship.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump is holding a PR stunt for a hospital ship in Norfolk today. Think about all the people wasting their time on this instead of doing their job. Think of what they could be doing and the danger this puts them in. But Dotard wants his picture taken with a big ship.


I thought you were more about growing weed man. I actually had a lot more respect for you before, when I was only seeing your posts in the grow section. I gotta stay out of the Politics section I guess, lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I thought you were more about growing weed man. I actually had a lot more respect for you before, when I was only seeing your posts in the grow section. I gotta stay out of the Politics section I guess, lol.




Blow me tRUmptard.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 28, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> The wild wild west was a 50 year chapter of American history but has had more stories, films and lore wound around it to make it look like it's been forever.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Blow me tRUmptard.


Thanks for the offer, but sorry man, I prefer the ladies, lol.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> lock him up


Trump should face legal consequences after leaving office for gross incompetency & dereliction of duty & perjury at least.
Being voted out of office ain't enough in my opinion.
I want his fucking blood & all his fucking money


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 28, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I gotta stay out of the Politics section I guess,


Sounds like a good idea to me.
Go for it


----------



## topcat (Mar 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump is holding a PR stunt for a hospital ship in Norfolk today. Think about all the people wasting their time on this instead of doing their job. Think of what they could be doing and the danger this puts them in. But Dotard wants his picture taken with a big ship.


Well, he is a "wartime" prezydint, after all.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump orders GM to make ventilators, without contract, at someone else's factory, by tweet,we're saved.


Yea, the stable genius finally used the Defense Production Act yesterday ordering GM to start producing ventilators








Trump orders General Motors to make ventilators under Defense Production Act


President Donald Trump has ordered General Motors to make ventilators under the Defense Production Act hours after criticizing the company for not acting quickly enough to produce the supplies amid the coronavirus pandemic.




www.cnbc.com





Ok, let's see.
He issues the directive yesterday on March 27 to GM and now they can BEGIN to re-tool & convert production to manufacture a device that GM never produced
I wonder how long that will take?
4-5 weeks before the 1st unit is available, that's my guess.
He was asked over a month ago to do it, and now 10's of thousands of Americans are going to die as a result of his ineptitude.
Just fucking brilliant


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2020)

CNN lists all his misstatements 

Time to just call them fucking lies

From the father of lies


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I thought you were more about growing weed man. I actually had a lot more respect for you before, when I was only seeing your posts in the grow section. I gotta stay out of the Politics section I guess, lol.


Hide your head in shame Trumper, if you had any. You supported this fool Trump and you have brought America to this awful place, look in the mirror to see who is to blame, you'll see the reflection of a fear driven bigot staring back at you, a sucker. I see you got brains enough to use a sock for this shit.

You're something, a man with class like the Captain, would wipe off the bottom of his shoe. Lick a door knob and get the Trump flu.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2020)

trump voters are responsible


----------



## topcat (Mar 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, the stable genius finally used the Defense Production Act yesterday ordering GM to start producing ventilators
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He missed the chance to do it on his own and didn't want to look like he was buckling to Schumer's and Pelosi's calls to invoke the Defense Production Act, but watch him act as though he's taking decisive action, similar to "I've felt it was a pandemic long before it was called a pandemic", while saying it was a Democrat "hoax". He's desperate.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> He missed the chance to do it on his own and didn't want to look like he was buckling to Schumer's and Pelosi's call to invoke the Defense Production Act, but watch him act as though he's taking decisive action, similar to "I've felt it was a pandemic long before it was called a pandemic", while saying it was a Democrat "hoax". He's desperate.


Im wondering if we are going to hear him say 'Putin said is wasn't bad, and I believe him'.


----------



## topcat (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 28, 2020)

__





Jeff Bezos sold $3.4bn of Amazon stock just before Covid-19 collapse | Stock markets | The Guardian


As trillions of dollars were wiped off stock markets some of the world’s richest got lucky




amp.theguardian.com





follow the money and you will see who’s really behind things

Richest got lucky? How convenient


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 28, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I thought you were more about growing weed man. I actually had a lot more respect for you before, when I was only seeing your posts in the grow section. I gotta stay out of the Politics section I guess, lol.


You're a cop


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump voters are responsible


Presidents are NOT selected by voters


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2020)

I see, it was you


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, the stable genius finally used the Defense Production Act yesterday ordering GM to start producing ventilators
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all a sick joke to them, now FEMA doesn't like the cost and will pull the rug out.










As GM rushes to start ventilator production, FEMA balks at cost


President Trump used the Defense Production Act to order GM to build ventilators for Covid-19 patients, capping a busy day in the coronavirus fight.




www.autoblog.com


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I see, it was you


Me? I don’t vote I don’t waste my time pretending to select a president.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> 1st Selectman just called with an update on virus cases in my town.
> It was 1 four days ago & now it's 16.
> Anyone else have this shit in their town?


have you ever watched ants greet each other? it's kind of like that..we're fvcked, men.



and then came Mardi Gras 2020..




while James Carville was on cable ranting about how no one wants no 'flippity floppity medicare for all'..and why can't the federal government get it together like how Mardi Gras is produced every year..without..a..hitch..

it seems the mayor asked if there was any reason why Mardi Gras 2020 shouldn't happen..and Trumpy gave thumbs up even though he knew there was a pandemic on the way...


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2020)

Trumpy's* no longer president- Pence is in case you haven't noticed..Trumpy's* just Master of Ceremonies now.

I'm really happy that cable and radio have cut him off so we don't have to be exposed to his shit any more.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Jamesons has no body and is best suited for women and children


you really are a knight, aren't you?


----------



## topcat (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2020)

__





PolitiFact - Conservative group's meme distorts Nevada’s chloroquine restrictions


PolitiFact is a fact-checking website that rates the accuracy of claims by elected officials and others on its Truth-O-Meter.




www.politifact.com





*Conservative group's meme distorts Nevada’s chloroquine restrictions*
*IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*

A Nevada emergency regulation restricts the prescription of chloroquine for COVID-19 patients in outpatient settings, but not in hospitals and emergency rooms.
Gov. Steve Sisolak signed the order on the recommendation of state health officials, who said there is the potential for stockpiling the drug.
Federal regulators say the effectiveness of chloroquine in treating COVID-19 is anecdotal, and more research and clinical trials are needed.
See what I mean...
*Says Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak "has banned the use of an anti-malaria drug that might help cure coronavirus.” 
Says a bunch of lying assholes who got us into this shit in the first place...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)

Keep a eye on Louisiana, if tRUmp treats them the same as the blue states it will be telling. Will he just let them die like what he's doing to blue states or will he send the needed supplies to his supporters? He's in a bit of a catch 22 now.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump voters are responsible


there's a Bernie sticker on someone's truck where I live. some hillbilly wrote 'commie'..do these hillbillies not understand what Russia is all about? the relationship with bff, Vlad?

i can't believe we're in this situation..therefore, Death to Trumpy* and his Trumpers*!!! you know, it's a possibility


----------



## spek9 (Mar 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump voters are responsible


"Trump voters are reprehensible".

There, fixed it for ya.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Keep a eye on Louisiana, if tRUmp treats them the same as the blue states it will be telling. Will he just let them die like what he's doing to blue states or will he send the needed supplies to his supporters? He's in a bit of a catch 22 now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4516563


The more racist the state, the more help they will get from Trump. When it gets to the state level however, aid will be more evenly divided between rural and urban areas. Many urban hospitals serve the entire state or big parts of it in some cases. Wait and see what Florida and Mississippi get, critical supplies will be stockpiled by the pallet unused, while in other places they will go without PPE because the governor once said something nasty about Donald or dared to speak the fucking truth! I fear New York and other blue places are gonna end up like Puerto Rico. The base won't care, even the dumb cunts in the states that are fucked over the most, MAGA.

I fear part of the solution might be eugenic in nature and involve the involuntary vasectomies of Trumpers, as a public safety measure. Though public castration would be more effective and satisfying to many...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 28, 2020)

This is good.
The Governor of Rhode Island has called out the National Guard & State Police to stop all New Yorkers from entering the State without quarantining themselves for at least 2 weeks, under penalty of jail..




__





Rhode Island's governor calls to quarantine New Yorkers to stop the COVID-19 spread






www.msn.com




They should do the same thing in Connecticut, keep those infected contaminants in their own State, we don't want them here either


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's property of the US Military. The Army man. Give it back. Just kidding, that is an awesome 1911. I'm just jealous, lol. My dad did give me his Purple Heart from Nam, along with my grandpas old medals, and I'm really glad to have inherited them, but that is a nice piece. I've always wanted to add a 1911 to my collection.


When I found it, it was the property of the Viet Cong. As an Army Medic one of my jobs was to triage all wounded and dead soldiers...from both sides. After an artillery strike on suspected VC camp our unit was sent out to do damage assessment. We found several dead VC. As I turned over a dead VC (female) she had this US .45 on her. My brother was in the Navy and about 2 months before my tour ended his ship docked in the Philippines and I took R&R leave to go see him. I gave him the pistol and he smuggled it back aboard his ship to San Diego. The Army is still looking for it in Vietnam....


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Keep a eye on Louisiana, if tRUmp treats them the same as the blue states it will be telling. Will he just let them die like what he's doing to blue states or will he send the needed supplies to his supporters? He's in a bit of a catch 22 now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4516563


This is how civil wars get started......instead of Grey-vs-Blue it will be Red-vs-blue....


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> When I found it, it was the property of the Viet Cong. As an Army Medic one of my jobs was to triage all wounded and dead soldiers...from both sides. After an artillery strike on suspected VC camp our unit we sent out to do damage assessment. We found several dead VC. As I turned over a dead VC (female) she had this US .45 on her. My brother was in the Navy and about 2 months before my tour ended his ship docked in the Philippines and I took R&R leave to go see him. I gave him the pistol and he smuggled it back aboard his ship to San Diego. The Army is still looking for it in Vietnam....


Now tell us how you got the Rolex home?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)

tRUmp doesn't respect Dr Birx and doesn't even refer to her by her title, just refers to her as Deborah because she's only a woman, he always refers to Fauci as Dr Fauci. Dr Birx has sold her soul to the devil and I don't respect her either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Link?


D'oh


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)

LOL, figured it out ah.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, figured it out ah.


That's what I get for skimming...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Now tell us how you got the Rolex home?
> View attachment 4516650


I still have my Geneva Conventions Army Medic ID card.....I can still see that look on my face, Ugh oh all the fun and training is over now....next stop Vietnam. I was 19 and green. It says you not supposed to shoot a medic but many times they shot at me anyway..


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)

Ok, now I understand.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I still have my Geneva Conventions Army Medic ID card.....I can still see that look on my face, Ugh oh all the fun and training is over now....next stop Vietnam. I was 19 and green. It says you not supposed to shoot a medic but many times they shot at me first...
> 
> View attachment 4516664
> 
> View attachment 4516656


not sure if i ever told you JJ but thanks for your service! were you drafted or did you enlist? 

i used to work with a guy that was a side gunner on a chopper. get a few shots and joints in him, and man did he have some of the craziest stories.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> not sure if i ever told you JJ but thanks for your service! were you drafted or did you enlist?
> 
> i used to work with a guy that was a side gunner on a chopper. get a few shots and joints in him, and man did he have some of the craziest stories.


Thank you. enlisted right out of high school....a friend who had just returned from Nam told me Medics never walk point....so I liked that. What he failed to mention was that in almost every firefight the medics are expected to go beyond the front line to rescue the wounded. There were many times I could see the enemy just yards away from me and the only thing that kept me alive was the shear firepower of our squad's cover fire kept their heads down....


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp doesn't respect Dr Birx and doesn't even refer to her by her title, just refers to her as Deborah because she's only a woman, he always refers to Fauci as Dr Fauci. Dr Birx has sold her soul to the devil and I don't respect her either.











A Single Gesture Behind Trump Fuels an Online Conspiracy Theory


Dr. Anthony Fauci, the administration’s most outspoken advocate of emergency virus measures, has become the target of claims that he is mobilizing to undermine the president.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I still have my Geneva Conventions Army Medic ID card.....I can still see that look on my face, Ugh oh all the fun and training is over now....next stop Vietnam. I was 19 and green. It says you not supposed to shoot a medic but many times they shot at me first...
> 
> View attachment 4516664
> 
> View attachment 4516656


*Wow

amazing man, totally og*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)

Have they fired this village idiot yet?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243539189020401664


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2020)

Why are they putting healthy patients on the ships? it should be the other way around- Covid patients should be on the ships where they can truly be quarantined and those who care for them stay 24/7 so as not to infect others..sounds like another 'gut' instinct move to me


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 28, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Why are they putting healthy patients on the ships? it should be the other way around- Covid patients should be on the ships where they can truly be quarantined and those who care for them stay 24/7 so as not to infect others..sounds like another 'gut' instinct move to me


It is amazing how often you use this emoji when you are saying something really, really dumb.

But it's pretty funny too.


----------



## dragframe (Mar 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Well it's official Ladies & Gentlemen, this morning the 2019 novel coronavirus (COVID-19)) was declared a global threat by the W.H.O.
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Live Updates: W.H.O. Declares Pandemic as Number of Infected Countries Grows
> ...



Yeah because a global pandemic originating from China and killing people EVERYWHERE IN THE WORLD is Trumps fault. Trust me, 75% of our country STILL isn’t taking this seriously and it is going to be those people’s fault for the massive deaths that follow. Trump can keep hoping this passes and sound silly making those statements, but the result of this will hardly be at his fault as it is at no other countries fault for what it’s doing there.

If it’s anyone’s fault it’s China’s for HIDING it for months... the world may have had a much better chance at slowing the spread with more heads up


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2020)

dragframe said:


> Yeah because a global pandemic originating from China and killing people EVERYWHERE IN THE WORLD is Trumps fault. Trust me, 75% of our country STILL isn’t taking this seriously and it is going to be those people’s fault for the massive deaths that follow. Trump can keep hoping this passes and sound silly making those statements, but the result of this will hardly be at his fault as it is at no other countries fault for what it’s doing there.
> 
> If it’s anyone’s fault it’s China’s for HIDING it for months... the world may have had a much better chance at slowing the spread with more heads up


“This is their new hoax”


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The more racist the state, the more help they will get from Trump. When it gets to the state level however, aid will be more evenly divided between rural and urban areas. Many urban hospitals serve the entire state or big parts of it in some cases. Wait and see what Florida and Mississippi get, critical supplies will be stockpiled by the pallet unused, while in other places they will go without PPE because the governor once said something nasty about Donald or dared to speak the fucking truth! I fear New York and other blue places are gonna end up like Puerto Rico. The base won't care, even the dumb cunts in the states that are fucked over the most, MAGA.
> 
> I fear part of the solution might be eugenic in nature and involve the involuntary vasectomies of Trumpers, as a public safety measure. Though public castration would be more effective and satisfying to many...


this is how civil wars get started....pitting one state against another...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 28, 2020)

dragframe said:


> Yeah because a global pandemic originating from China and killing people EVERYWHERE IN THE WORLD is Trumps fault. Trust me, 75% of our country STILL isn’t taking this seriously and it is going to be those people’s fault for the massive deaths that follow. Trump can keep hoping this passes and sound silly making those statements, but the result of this will hardly be at his fault as it is at no other countries fault for what it’s doing there.
> 
> If it’s anyone’s fault it’s China’s for HIDING it for months... the world may have had a much better chance at slowing the spread with more heads up


It's not the people of China who are at fault.


----------



## dragframe (Mar 28, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> It's not the people of China who are at fault.


I said China. I didn’t say the citizens of China. When I say the US I’m taking about the government. Not the people that live here. Regardless of where your a citizen in the world, you don’t have say in shit. The American government puts on a dog and pony show to make it look like we have a say in shit, but we have as much control and live under the rule of a government that has the end say. China people don’t even have the falasy of a democracy and know they are slaves to the government


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

WEST BLOOMFIELD, Mich. (AP) — More than a fifth of Detroit's police force is quarantined; two officers have died from coronavirus and at least 39 have tested positive, including the chief of police.








'Officers are scared out there': Coronavirus hits US police


WEST BLOOMFIELD, Mich. (AP) - More than a fifth of Detroit's police force is quarantined; two officers have died from coronavirus and at least 39 have tested positive, including the chief of police. For the 2,200-person department, that has meant officers working doubles and swapping between...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm getting quarantined 
Well, maybe.
The Moron-in-Chief has proposed blocking the out-of- state travel for residents of NY, NJ & CT.


Trump mulls coronavirus quarantine on New York, New Jersey, Connecticut


Good luck with that.
Fucking Gobshite
In case that word is confusing to some, here's a link 








Definition of gobshite | Dictionary.com


Gobshite definition, a mean and contemptible person, especially a braggart. See more.




www.dictionary.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> this is how civil wars get started....pitting one state against another...


Brush cleared from the kill zones? Claymores and mines set out? Razor wire erected yet? Ya need some AA in yer AO, don't forget it and kill yerself though! This bug will get ya before the zombies JJ.  

There is an election in November, but that might not be soon enough for many, depending on what congressional oversight and the press find out about this fiasco. They might do Donald again over this come summer, if things get bad enough in the country, the public will be howling soon. 

There are elections, so that there are not civil wars. There are courts, because there can be no peace without justice.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 28, 2020)

dragframe said:


> I said China. I didn’t say the citizens of China. When I say the US I’m taking about the government. Not the people that live here. Regardless of where your a citizen in the world, you don’t have say in shit. The American government puts on a dog and pony show to make it look like we have a say in shit, but we have as much control and live under the rule of a government that has the end say. China people don’t even have the falasy of a democracy and know they are slaves to the government


Yep you said China. To be clear, in common English, "China", is a country with more than a billion people living there. I get that for you, "China" is the few thousand people who run the government. Thanks for explaining your special definition.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 28, 2020)

dragframe said:


> If it’s anyone’s fault it’s China’s for HIDING it for months


Wuhan was completely quarantined on Jan 20. It was public knowledge: in many news outlets. 

Now please timeline from Jan 20 to present everything Trump has done or said about the "common cold"


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm getting quarantined
> Well, maybe.
> The Moron-in-Chief has proposed blocking the out-of- state travel for residents of NY, NJ & CT.
> 
> ...


there's no place like home, Toto


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Brush cleared from the kill zones? Claymores and mines set out? Razor wire erected yet? Ya need some AA in yer AO, don't forget it and kill yerself though! This bug will get ya before the zombies JJ.
> 
> There is an election in November, but that might not be soon enough for many, depending on what congressional oversight and the press find out about this fiasco. They might do Donald again over this come summer, if things get bad enough in the country, the public will be howling soon.
> 
> There are elections, so that there are not civil wars. There are courts, because there can be no peace without justice.


I did not come home from Vietnam in one piece by not taking it seriously....no such thing as too many foxholes....I take full responsibility for my self defense...


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 28, 2020)

dragframe said:


> Yeah because a global pandemic originating from China and killing people EVERYWHERE IN THE WORLD is Trumps fault. Trust me, 75% of our country STILL isn’t taking this seriously and it is going to be those people’s fault for the massive deaths that follow. Trump can keep hoping this passes and sound silly making those statements, but the result of this will hardly be at his fault as it is at no other countries fault for what it’s doing there.
> 
> If it’s anyone’s fault it’s China’s for HIDING it for months... the world may have had a much better chance at slowing the spread with more heads up


I definantly don't blame Trump for the virus, or it spreading to America.

But starting in late January on, he has caused us a lot of pain we didn't need to have:
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/15/opinion/trump-coronavirus.html


We still don't have a handle on how far and wide it has spread because testing is still not available, and now is pretty much too late to matter much.

He has been more worried about playing politics, and still is, I do blame him for that.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 28, 2020)

dragframe said:


> We’ll you all are a special kind of stupid if you blame a single man for a world wide pandemic...
> 
> Not to mention Your all very disconnected if you think Biden or Bernie is going to beat Trump this year. Pretty sad when you hear all these cries about the “devil Orange man” yet the entire left AND independents can’t even find a coherent sane individual who stands a chance against him. Life’s been good since he got in office. Made more money than I ever have. Since Trump got in office I bought my wife a 2012 Denali CASH. Bought and built a drag car and a hot rod with cash, Bought a 6 bedroom house. Bought a new enclosed trailer. Have more money in savings than I’ve ever had in my life. Country could go into quarantine for months and months and months and my family would be comfortable, healthy, and fed well.
> 
> ...


Communication becomes difficult when people make up their own definitions as you do. Just to clarify, When you say "Trump" do you mean "United States of America"?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 28, 2020)

*Remember in "Jaws" when the mayor was so concerned about the economy that he said it was safe to go back in the water?*

*goes back to watching Outer Limits on Roku ...


----------



## dragframe (Mar 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I definantly don't blame Trump for the virus, or it spreading to America.
> 
> But starting in late January on, he has caused us a lot of pain we didn't need to have:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/15/opinion/trump-coronavirus.html
> ...


You can’t say what HE is or isn’t worried about. You can’t even imagine his job. And hardly a job at that as the President.. “the most powerful person in the world” is not much more than a face. All them morons in congress are the people who have been, are, and will continue to run the country. Just every 4-8 years we get someone who picks one side of the congress and we roll with their policies till someone representing opposing party gets elected. 

I’d love to say it was Obama who fucked my families health insurance up, but that was a strong left agenda.. ya’ll would love to blame Trump solely for ya leaving the Paris agreement (or the wack at epa refs), but this was heavily right sponsored and could have likely happened regardless of what republican got elected. 


Obviously I don’t hate the president... and may be conservative... but I do hate the governmental general. Unless major changes are made with terms, retirements, and elections in the house and senate... we as a people are doomed to whatever one side or the other wishes. This crap being going on for a very long time and we are being lied to from
Both sides constantly


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2020)

This may well be the Coronavirus Pandemic, but here in America it is the “trump Virus” now.

“Everything that donald trump touches, dies.” Rick Wilson


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)

dragframe said:


> You can’t say what HE is or isn’t worried about. You can’t even imagine his job. And hardly a job at that as the President.. “the most powerful person in the world” is not much more than a face. All them morons in congress are the people who have been, are, and will continue to run the country. Just every 4-8 years we get someone who picks one side of the congress and we roll with their policies till someone representing opposing party gets elected.
> 
> I’d love to say it was Obama who fucked my families health insurance up, but that was a strong left agenda.. ya’ll would love to blame Trump solely for ya leaving the Paris agreement (or the wack at epa refs), but this was heavily right sponsored and could have likely happened regardless of what republican got elected.
> 
> ...


Yeah, destroying a government, spreading hate and playing golf is a thankless job.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 28, 2020)

dragframe said:


> You can’t say what HE is or isn’t worried about. You can’t even imagine his job. And hardly a job at that as the President.. “the most powerful person in the world” is not much more than a face. All them morons in congress are the people who have been, are, and will continue to run the country. Just every 4-8 years we get someone who picks one side of the congress and we roll with their policies till someone representing opposing party gets elected.
> 
> I’d love to say it was Obama who fucked my families health insurance up, but that was a strong left agenda.. ya’ll would love to blame Trump solely for ya leaving the Paris agreement (or the wack at epa refs), but this was heavily right sponsored and could have likely happened regardless of what republican got elected.
> 
> ...


That last bit is where you lose me. I am fine with people voting however they want. But one side has chosen to troll and lie nonstop to keep their political power and that is the Republicans. The politicians are all humans and try to play the game of not lying, by not answering questions asked at times, but the Republicans have quit trying to govern since at least 2010. Trying to paint the Democrats with the same brush because they don't have the ability to legislate a bill without it getting shredded by the Republicans is not the same thing by a mile.

I do blame Trump for lying to the American public constantly and having his minions do the same. He doesn't even try to maintain our trust, because he knows his cult will look for anything that can be twisted into a positive to believe about him.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2020)

trump and his cult are making it worse each day, hell yes I blame them.

JONESTOWN


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 28, 2020)

dragframe said:


> See your just being a total dip shit. When I said trump I am referring to trump. When I say the citizens I mean the fucking people who live and are citizens of a governed country. I may say the country which then would refer to the people in the country much as if I said citizens. When I says USA I mean the UNITED STATES UNION. The government. You have a phone, Webster is available. Use it


The problem with you making up your own meaning for words is you then must explain yourself. Isn't Trump the one who heads our government? When you say US, you mean the government, don't you?

What I've heard Republicans say (you are a Republican, aren't you?), is that Trump can do whatever he wants, even break laws, in order to get re-elected as long as he's acting in the interest of this country. This is exactly what his OJ lawyer said during the impeachment trial and Republicans agreed. Basically, this gives Trump the rights of a King. Kings may not be accused of crimes because they are the law. But I digress.

So, we should blame "the US", meaning, our government, but not Trump who heads it, for the fuck ups that led to our being completely helpless to the epidemic that is now sweeping this country. Is that what you are saying? 

I'm actually not so willing to give the President a pass on all of this. But if it makes you happy to worship a King, but blame the ministers I guess, go ahead.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Have they fired this village idiot yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were other ny officials doing the same. Sorry to say its been a bipartisan affair led by the orange troll. Same as the great 2020 looting of America currently underway.


----------



## dragframe (Mar 28, 2020)

Last administration I was homeless, underpaid, uninsured, and on and on. I had nothing and could get nowhere.

Last 3 years I bought a loaded 2012 Sierra Denali CASH, bought a 2007 Silverado and Put $6k in performance parts in it CASH, put another 20k into my race car, bought a 6 bedroom house, just bought a brand new enclosed car trailer, and remodeling my basement right now while everyone is freaking out about the economy. They could quarantine us for 6 plus months and I could pay all the bills and feed my 3 kids and wife the entire time. 

I couldn’t feed myself for a week during the last administration. Life is currrently better for me and my family than it has EVER been in their entire life. Wife grew up homeless and now she drives a loaded Denali carrying her coach purses. The last 3 years have been the best of my entire life. So sorry if me and my family side with the side that apparently made the changes our family needed to live comfortably


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 28, 2020)

dragframe said:


> Last administration I was homeless, underpaid, uninsured, and on and on. I had nothing and could get nowhere.
> 
> Last 3 years I bought a loaded 2012 Sierra Denali CASH, bought a 2007 Silverado and Put $6k in performance parts in it CASH, put another 20k into my race car, bought a 6 bedroom house, just bought a brand new enclosed car trailer, and remodeling my basement right now while everyone is freaking out about the economy. They could quarantine us for 6 plus months and I could pay all the bills and feed my 3 kids and wife the entire time.
> 
> I couldn’t feed myself for a week during the last administration. Life is currrently better for me and my family than it has EVER been in their entire life. Wife grew up homeless and now she drives a loaded Denali carrying her coach purses. The last 3 years have been the best of my entire life. So sorry if me and my family side with the side that apparently made the changes our family needed to live comfortably


And what exactly was it that you attribute Trump being elected that changed things so much for you?

Do you work for Trump? I think Brad Parscale said pretty much the same thing...


----------



## spek9 (Mar 28, 2020)

dragframe said:


> Last administration I was homeless, underpaid, uninsured, and on and on. I had nothing and could get nowhere.
> 
> Last 3 years I bought a loaded 2012 Sierra Denali CASH, bought a 2007 Silverado and Put $6k in performance parts in it CASH, put another 20k into my race car, bought a 6 bedroom house, just bought a brand new enclosed car trailer, and remodeling my basement right now while everyone is freaking out about the economy. They could quarantine us for 6 plus months and I could pay all the bills and feed my 3 kids and wife the entire time.
> 
> I couldn’t feed myself for a week during the last administration. Life is currrently better for me and my family than it has EVER been in their entire life. Wife grew up homeless and now she drives a loaded Denali carrying her coach purses. The last 3 years have been the best of my entire life. So sorry if me and my family side with the side that apparently made the changes our family needed to live comfortably


So right around the time Trump came into power, your life changed drastically, and you equate that with what Trump has done? LOL

What I hear you say is "Once Trump came into power, I robbed a bank so that I could brag about how great Trump is!". Or, "I'm a complete bullshitter, just like Trump!".


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2020)

trump was still saying same shit 4 weeks later and he was well informed of the seriousness of the virus. At least he was being constantly updated, don’t appear to learn new facts well. We could be on a far better path with any Democrat, probably most other Repugs. No strike the Repugs. They are beyond hopeless these days.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2020)

dragframe said:


> Last administration I was homeless, underpaid, uninsured, and on and on. I had nothing and could get nowhere.
> 
> Last 3 years I bought a loaded 2012 Sierra Denali CASH, bought a 2007 Silverado and Put $6k in performance parts in it CASH, put another 20k into my race car, bought a 6 bedroom house, just bought a brand new enclosed car trailer, and remodeling my basement right now while everyone is freaking out about the economy. They could quarantine us for 6 plus months and I could pay all the bills and feed my 3 kids and wife the entire time.
> 
> I couldn’t feed myself for a week during the last administration. Life is currrently better for me and my family than it has EVER been in their entire life. Wife grew up homeless and now she drives a loaded Denali carrying her coach purses. The last 3 years have been the best of my entire life. So sorry if me and my family side with the side that apparently made the changes our family needed to live comfortably


Nice story, very powerful, you should give tRUmp a thank you blow job, it sounds like a magical transformation.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump was still saying same shit 4 weeks later and he was well informed of the seriousness of the virus. At least he was being constantly updated, don’t appear to learn new facts well. We could be on a far better path with any Democrat, probably most other Repugs. No strike the Repugs. They are beyond hopeless these days.


To be reasonable here, you'd be better off with a sick, aging gorilla with no arms or legs, let alone any Democrat.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump was still saying same shit 4 weeks later and he was well informed of the seriousness of the virus. At least he was being constantly updated, don’t appear to learn new facts well. We could be on a far better path with any Democrat, probably most other Repugs. No strike the Repugs. They are beyond hopeless these days.


The only thing i would point out is there are democrats on the senate intelligence committee who were being briefed on the seriousness of the situation in china and the risk to the rest of the world back in January. It looks they too instead of alerting and mobilizing the country decided to cover their own asses on wall street and their own portfolios. All the while both sides telling the public there was nothing to worry about, and thats on the very few times it was even brought up .
I do however wholeheartedly agree with the sentiment that the buck stops with the predator in chief.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 28, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> The only thing i would point out is there are democrats on the senate intelligence committee who were being briefed on the seriousness of the situation in china and the risk to the rest of the world back in January. It looks they too instead of alerting and mobilizing the country decided to cover their own asses on wall street and their own portfolios. All the while both sides telling the public there was nothing to worry about, and thats on the very few times it was even brought up .
> I do however wholeheartedly agree with the sentiment that the buck stops with the predator in chief.


Are you joking?

You don't remember Trump calling it a Democrat Hoax?






The Democrats tried to get a response going as soon as they got the intel briefing on it, but Trump said no. They have taken it seriously from the start, and even Feinstein who is one of the ones who made a huge sale of stock was out warning the public of it's seriousness and trying to get the government ready to respond to it. 

But you are correct, it does fall on Trump. But it is important to not rewrite history about the Democrats being the same as the Republicans on their lack of response.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2020)

dragframe said:


> You can’t say what HE is or isn’t worried about. You can’t even imagine his job. And hardly a job at that as the President.. “the most powerful person in the world” is not much more than a face. All them morons in congress are the people who have been, are, and will continue to run the country. Just every 4-8 years we get someone who picks one side of the congress and we roll with their policies till someone representing opposing party gets elected.
> 
> I’d love to say it was Obama who fucked my families health insurance up, but that was a strong left agenda.. ya’ll would love to blame Trump solely for ya leaving the Paris agreement (or the wack at epa refs), but this was heavily right sponsored and could have likely happened regardless of what republican got elected.
> 
> ...


Watching tv all day then playing golf sounds tough


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2020)

Malevolent, sadistic, hate filled, incompetent and well below average smarts with very questionable ability to perceive reality, especially the reality as experienced by normal humans.
Coronavirus 
Obviously God’s Judgement for not convicting the prick.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2020)

One month ago today trump called Coronavirus a hoax


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 28, 2020)

From Faux News - One on One with Rudy the Reptilian on Cuomo


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 28, 2020)

Most of the noice democrats have made publicly has been in the past 3-4weeks. 
And the response the dems attempted to launch was anemic and wholeheartedly inadequate. Did we see any democrats taking to the airways and condemning the lack of response from the feds commensurate to the the threat? Our first recorded case was around jan20-21. That was the time to mobilize the country. When you show me feinstein asking hhs for plans for testing and quarntine on feb 5. Well bully for her! She sits on senate intelligence commitee and was informed in mid jan. Yet doesnt have time to “ask” hhs about the protocols till feb 5.

Like i said a bipartisan affair.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 28, 2020)

Jump you Orange idiot .. jump


----------



## spek9 (Mar 28, 2020)

So, the US stimulus package has a whole bunch of gaping holes, including at least one small provision that gives the top 1% of the wealthiest individuals yet another tax break.

Get this... it hinges on artificial paper losses. The exact same scenario we've seen Trump use over and over and over with his real estate properties. Coincidence?









The stimulus bill includes a tax break for the 1%


While health care workers race against the clock to keep up with the escalating medical caseload while trying to keep themselves and their families safe, Congress was still able to find the time to give money away to rich people, writes Ed McCaffery.




www.cnn.com





Donald Trump is a traitor, and he's being allowed to steal from you, the US taxpayer. He's literally handing over your tax money, claiming he will outright ignore transparency oversight, to his rich friends. All while the rest of the country burns.

Update: It's actually your children and grandchildren who will be paying this free money to the rich back. You'll be long dead. I suppose that's how people accept it.

The United States says it fears socialism, but that's exactly what you have. Socialism for the rich, at the expense of the majority.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 28, 2020)

spek9 said:


> So, the US stimulus package has a whole bunch of gaping holes, including at least one small provision that gives the top 1% of the wealthiest individuals yet another tax break.
> 
> Get this... it hinges on artificial paper losses. The exact same scenario we've seen Trump use over and over and over with his real estate properties. Coincidence?
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see that you've come to understand part of our problem.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Most of the noice democrats have made publicly has been in the past 3-4weeks.
> And the response the dems attempted to launch was anemic and wholeheartedly inadequate. Did we see any democrats taking to the airways and condemning the lack of response from the feds commensurate to the the threat? Our first recorded case was around jan20-21. That was the time to mobilize the country. When you show me feinstein asking hhs for plans for testing and quarntine on feb 5. Well bully for her! She sits on senate intelligence commitee and was informed in mid jan. Yet doesnt have time to “ask” hhs about the protocols till feb 5.
> 
> Like i said a bipartisan affair.


So dems were trying to prepare for the pandemic a month before trump called it a hoax, thus bipartisan?

hack


----------



## spek9 (Mar 28, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I'm glad to see that you've come to understand part of our problem.


I've known about these problems for decades. Nothing's changed, there's just a more sociopathic, selfish and dangerous person in charge right now than in years past.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 28, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I've known about these problems for decades. Nothing's changed, there's just a more sociopathic, selfish and dangerous person in charge right now than in years past.


Thank you for your support.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2020)

Democrats were fucking screaming about this trump virus for months.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Democrats were fucking screaming about this trump virus for months.


All the while the rest of the world was in full preparation mode: "On January 15, 2020, the Public Health Agency of Canada, which had for several weeks been monitoring the situation in China, activated its Health Portfolio Operations Centre and triggered the Federal/Provincial/Territorial Public Health Response Plan for the Biological Events. These important steps have helped to ensure improved coordination across the country."

...and then there's Trump, being his idiot self, ensuring that nothing would be done at all.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 28, 2020)

spek9 said:


> All the while the rest of the world was in full preparation mode: "On January 15, 2020, the Public Health Agency of Canada, which had for several weeks been monitoring the situation in China, activated its Health Portfolio Operations Centre and triggered the Federal/Provincial/Territorial Public Health Response Plan for the Biological Events. These important steps have helped to ensure improved coordination across the country."
> 
> ...and then there's Trump, being his idiot self, ensuring that nothing would be done at all.


I'm glad to see that you've come to understand part of our problem.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Democrats were fucking screaming about this trump virus for months.


That's how you knew it was a hoax.

When it started to get through thick, under-educated Republican heads, food and guns started to fly off the shelves. But there is still food and toilet paper in the stores and they haven't been able to enjoy legally shooting a brown person yet - so when it ends, they can get back to calling it a hoax and talk about how nobody really died - like Sandy Hook.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I did not come home from Vietnam in one piece by not taking it seriously....no such thing as too many foxholes....I take full responsibility for my self defense...


Well ya know JJ back in the stone age (not ours) the guys in the tribe would poke the stick at each other to see who was firing on all cylinders! If ya turned to ug and called him and ugly bastard and he turned the spear on ya... It works the same way in locker rooms and among all men who are facing adversity in groups. It's what we humans do when we bond and nothing helps bonding like being in deep shit together with someone, even if virtually. This epidemic is a common novel experience that all here are sharing right now, empathy ain't hard to find!

You never see to old women friends greet each other as :
"Helen ya big fat pig", guys it's another matter...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 28, 2020)

dragframe said:


> Last administration I was homeless, underpaid, uninsured, and on and on. I had nothing and could get nowhere.
> 
> Last 3 years I bought a loaded 2012 Sierra Denali CASH, bought a 2007 Silverado and Put $6k in performance parts in it CASH, put another 20k into my race car, bought a 6 bedroom house, just bought a brand new enclosed car trailer, and remodeling my basement right now while everyone is freaking out about the economy. They could quarantine us for 6 plus months and I could pay all the bills and feed my 3 kids and wife the entire time.
> 
> I couldn’t feed myself for a week during the last administration. Life is currrently better for me and my family than it has EVER been in their entire life. Wife grew up homeless and now she drives a loaded Denali carrying her coach purses. The last 3 years have been the best of my entire life. So sorry if me and my family side with the side that apparently made the changes our family needed to live comfortably


When you say "US government is at fault for this epidemic", why don't you include the head of the government in that statement?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

Lock him up!.....


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 28, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Most of the noice democrats have made publicly has been in the past 3-4weeks.
> And the response the dems attempted to launch was anemic and wholeheartedly inadequate. Did we see any democrats taking to the airways and condemning the lack of response from the feds commensurate to the the threat? Our first recorded case was around jan20-21. That was the time to mobilize the country. When you show me feinstein asking hhs for plans for testing and quarntine on feb 5. Well bully for her! She sits on senate intelligence commitee and was informed in mid jan. Yet doesnt have time to “ask” hhs about the protocols till feb 5.
> 
> Like i said a bipartisan affair.


Hmmm. What could have stopped the Democrats from possibly having the ability to talk much on this issue...







Notice the date?

The Republicans and Trump are the ones that are responsible for the lack of a national response fully. But they chose Dear Leader's twitter account over the American people's well being.

The Democrats have tried everything for the last 60 years to govern responsibly for the entire nation. But the Republicans have stopped them at every turn, because that is all their base needs to maintain power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2020)

Welcome to Wuhan New York, Donald again. I wonder if Vlad is advising him about this stuff... Cuomo says it would cause mayhem, sounds right up Donald's alley!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Cuomo says possible NY quarantine 'would be chaos and mayhem'*




New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo responds to President Donald Trump considering a short-term quarantine of coronavirus "hot spots," including New York.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2020)

The billionaires should be scrambling like cockroaches in the sudden light to get out of New York before Donald lock's it down. Look for an exodus of the well heeled heels. WANTED Recovered Coronavirus victims for bleeding, the young and strong prefered, top dollar paid for your blood today, apply now.


----------



## topcat (Mar 28, 2020)

Rep. Porter on oversight concerns of $500 billion to corporations


Trump released a statement that he would not abide certain oversight provisions in the coronavirus relief bill. Rep. Katie Porter tells Ali Velshi that the congressional oversight commission, which she wants to be a part of, needs to be appointed immediately to “see what Secretary Mnuchin is...




www.msnbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2020)

*Watch All In With Chris Hayes Highlights: March 26 | MSNBC*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 28, 2020)

Watch Kate Winslet on washing your hands.
I was under the impression that you need an alcohol base to get rid of the virus


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Hmmm. What could have stopped the Democrats from possibly having the ability to talk much on this issue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The democrats have governed responsibly the last sixty days by doing the absolute minimum to to alert and mobilize the nation to the danger. This is like a trump apologist pointing to the the bare minumum trump did with the travel ban from china back in early February. I remember democrats shitting on him and calling him a bigot. Of course the dipshit is a bigot. But they knew damn well that is not what the travel ban was actually about. And it was the bare minimum necessary at the time. And even then that was done in a complete half assed way.
Can you point to any concrete actions taken to alert the public or moblize the resources at the disposal of national political party with a significant number of governorships and with unlimited access to the media?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> The democrats have governed responsibly the last sixty days by doing the absolute minimum to to alert and mobilize the nation to the danger. This is like a trump apologist pointing to the the bare minumum trump did with the travel ban from china back in early February. I remember democrats shitting on him and calling him a bigot. Of course the dipshit is a bigot. But they knew damn well that is not what the travel ban was actually about. And it was the bare minimum necessary at the time. And even then that was done in a complete half assed way.
> Can you point to any concrete actions taken to alert the public or moblize the resources at the disposal of national political party with a significant number of governorships and with unlimited access to the media?


have you been living under a rock?...lol


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 28, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> The democrats have governed responsibly the last sixty days by doing the absolute minimum to to alert and mobilize the nation to the danger. This is like a trump apologist pointing to the the bare minumum trump did with the travel ban from china back in early February. I remember democrats shitting on him and calling him a bigot. Of course the dipshit is a bigot. But they knew damn well that is not what the travel ban was actually about. And it was the bare minimum necessary at the time. And even then that was done in a complete half assed way.
> Can you point to any concrete actions taken to alert the public or moblize the resources at the disposal of national political party with a significant number of governorships and with unlimited access to the media?


Are you saying that because Democrats didn't criticize Trump (they did though), it's their fault he said shit like this and delayed the administration's responses to the problem?






I'm asking because it's unbelievable that anybody would say something like that.


----------



## topcat (Mar 28, 2020)

He conveniently forgets that Trump eliminated the NSC office that deals with pandemics and cut funding to CDC in 2018. Naa, he didn't forget.


doublejj said:


> have you been living under a rock?...lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 28, 2020)

Bill Gates recommended on CNN that the entire country should incorporate a stay at home policy for up to 10 weeks or the shit will really hit the fan with the rampant spread of the virus around the country.

His idea was supported by Biden yesterday


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243349860084039681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243696967588462593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243697677486960641
It seems to me that realistically, to stop the spread of the virus is nearly impossible, because Trump would never issue the order to essentially shut down the country. he'd rather see people die


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2020)

Also disregarded a 12 hour briefing with Michael Flynn from Susan Rice as well as a war games type project in asshole’s own administration.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Mar 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> And killed over 200 million worldwide


50 millions, stop democrating your numbers


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 28, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> 50 millions, stop democrating your numbers


Your right, my number is inncorect.
I fucked up


----------



## topcat (Mar 28, 2020)

What Trump means by "stable jeanyus" is a euphemism for the guy who mucks out horse stalls, kind of like "custodial engineer" for janitor.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 28, 2020)

Gotta make sure that 1% doesn’t end up on unemployment boy that would mess up the system.

How many tax breaks do we give these clowns?
Republicans can no longer complain about universal healthcare or govt assistance.

I like the part where they can amend their return from 2019 and get millions back. That’s what the economy needs right now. Dems voted for this horse shit.









The stimulus bill includes a tax break for the 1%


While health care workers race against the clock to keep up with the escalating medical caseload while trying to keep themselves and their families safe, Congress was still able to find the time to give money away to rich people, writes Ed McCaffery.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 28, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Gotta make sure that 1% doesn’t end up on unemployment boy that would mess up the system.
> 
> How many tax breaks do we give these clowns?
> Republicans can no longer complain about universal healthcare or govt assistance.
> ...


Yeah but you don't vote so your opinion is flabby and uninteresting.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 28, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> The only thing i would point out is there are democrats on the senate intelligence committee who were being briefed on the seriousness of the situation in china and the risk to the rest of the world back in January. It looks they too instead of alerting and mobilizing the country decided to cover their own asses on wall street and their own portfolios. All the while both sides telling the public there was nothing to worry about, and thats on the very few times it was even brought up .
> I do however wholeheartedly agree with the sentiment that the buck stops with the predator in chief.


Meanwhile, Trump is blocking the delivery of supplies that were stockpiled for use in this very event. Trump delayed, dithered and denied. He's the Commander In Chief and Chief Executive of this government. It's his job to protect and defend this country from all enemies, including a virus. So, eff off with this "bad people on both sides" bullshit. Republicans are the ones who kept him in power when Democrats impeached him for his corrupt actions that are part and parcel of his actions throughout this crisis. Republicans are the ones to take the blame for his actions, not just Trump.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 29, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Meanwhile, Trump is blocking the delivery of supplies that were stockpiled for use in this very event. Trump delayed, dithered and denied. He's the Commander In Chief and Chief Executive of this government. It's his job to protect and defend this country from all enemies, including a virus. So, eff off with this "bad people on both sides" bullshit. Republicans are the ones who kept him in power when Democrats impeached him for his corrupt actions that are part and parcel of his actions throughout this crisis. Republicans are the ones to take the blame for his actions, not just Trump.


No joke, I was trying to figure out what actually 60 days ago meant...

Trump impeachment trial was still going on, wondering about witnesses. We found out about Walrus mustache guy's book and how he had more information to tell. Lev Parnas and Guiliani's using of Russian money to try to scam the country with manufactured dirt on Biden.

Trump's ridiculous "State of the Union" campaign rally (which now that we are looking back, would have been the ideal time to warn and prepare the country for this upcoming disaster).

The Republicans acquitting Trump without allowing any witnesses, even though they agreed he was guilty of the crimes. Trump's immediate gutting of all departments of people who wouldn't kiss his ring, with a very public frog march of Vindman and his brother. Trump's appointing of a far right propagandist as the DNI after he fired the previous guy for warning Congress about Russia attacking our elections/citizens leading up to the 2020 election.

Russia and Turkey looked like they might go to war with each other, dragging the rest of the world into war. 

Cads and dogs living together....

So it is not a surprise that the warnings of the Democrats were getting ignored. 

I showed that guy that Feinstein was (and sorry @Warpedpassage but I showed you a very real example of a prominent Democrat pushing to get the government working to get ahead of this that was ignored, I am not going to go through the rest of the 300 or so Democrats to show you every example of them trying to get the ball rolling on this. The Republicans are in power, not the Democrats for the last 4 years, and they have been doing their job passing about what 300 bi-partisan bills that Mitch McConnell has sat on) on it publicly from at least 2/5/2020.



You have to really be bought into the lie the Russians and Republicans have been pushing about the Democrats being the same as the Republicans to believe that line of propaganda. They are not. It is just a way to try to get people who will not vote for Trump to not vote in 2020, helping Trump's chances at getting re-elected.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 29, 2020)

This should give you a giggle
Judge Jeanine Pirro showed up late to her show last night on Fox drunk.
Pretty funny 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244085811466899459


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244049631886970881


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This should give you a giggle
> Judge Jeanine Pirro showed up late to her show last night on Fox drunk.
> Pretty funny
> 
> ...


If that turns out to be true and not in some way faked, it would be pretty much the only way I could lie constantly for Dear Leaders to do a show like that, drunk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> If that turns out to be true and not in some way faked, it would be pretty much the only way I could lie constantly for Dear Leaders to do a show like that, drunk.


She reminds me of the drunken radio ramblings of Lord Haw Haw when his boss Hitler was on the ropes and he knew he would be hanged for treason by the British (he was).


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh thats right im a russian agent or have swallowed the russian propaganda. This is why i dont bother having politics discussionss on this site. Its a circle jerk of people who cant tolerate any dissent within the party. Anybody that disagrees with the party line is a hack, a russian , or undercover republican. 
You people attacking me for being a hack or a moron who who has xonsumed too much Russian propaganda. I ask you again. Show me as some of u have said , where the dems have been screming about this for months. They have been ignoring it and downplaying it themselves up until a few weeks ago. Show me some concrete steps anyone in the party took to alert and mobilize the country after the first case in jan20,21.

Instead we have democratic politician i voted, telling us as late as march 11, not to worry about it if you are healthy, go out, catch a movie , grab some dinner.
This is about getting our house in order and holding the people who knew about this as early as jan and did the absolute minimum.

So here is the democratic mayor of the one of largest metro areas telling people not to worry about it if you are healthy. .....and you want to accuse me of rewriting history?
Was he misinformed about the severity of the crisis by the party leadership ir was he bullshitting people. This was the same response around the this time from other city and state officials around the country who happen to be democrats.
A bipartisan affair.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 29, 2020)

So trump impeachment was going on..... so russiagste and ukrainegate were more important for the democrats than alerting and mobilizing the country for an impending calamity that could cost thousands of american lives. They aren't capable of doing both. Weak argument.
I also remember during the dem primaries how all those candidates were constantly alerting and informing the public about the impending danger over the last couple months. When they had the media attention during the primaries i dont recall a single one of them bringing up the impending catastrophe and discussing it commensurate to the threat posed and the utter disregard displayed by the trump admin. Hmm. Hardly a peep from from any of them when some of you are now claiming they were screaming about it for months. And im the one rewriting history?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> So trump impeachment was going on..... so russiagste and ukrainegate were more important for the democrats than alerting and mobilizing the country for an impending calamity that could cost thousands of american lives. They aren't capable of doing both. Weak argument.
> I also remember during the dem primaries how all those candidates were constantly alerting and informing the public about the impending danger over the last couple months. When they had the media attention during the primaries i dont recall a single one of them bringing up the impending catastrophe and discussing it commensurate to the threat posed and the utter disregard displayed by the trump admin. Hmm. Hardly a peep from from any of them when some of you are now claiming they were screaming about it for months. And im the one rewriting history?


???


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> there's a Bernie sticker on someone's truck where I live. some hillbilly wrote 'commie'..do these hillbillies not understand what Russia is all about? the relationship with bff, Vlad?
> 
> i can't believe we're in this situation..therefore, Death to Trumpy* and his Trumpers*!!! you know, it's a possibility


This story isn't true. You guys told us Bernie was the most popular candidate in the history or candidates. So obviously noone would disrespect your dear leader like that


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> This story isn't true. You guys told us Bernie was the most popular candidate in the history or candidates. So obviously noone would disrespect your dear leader like that


prison has really jaded you..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2020)

Yay! Tag team retards!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> prison has really jaded you..


I've never been to prison lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've never been to prison lol


Well you have now. It has been decided that you have.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well you have now. It has been decided that you have.


Well this is bullshit. How do I appeal?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> This story isn't true. You guys told us Bernie was the most popular candidate in the history or candidates. So obviously noone would disrespect your dear leader like that


It's Bernard* to you, mister. 

*Communista


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Well this is bullshit. How do I appeal?


nope, sorry bud. once it's in green, there are no take backs


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Well this is bullshit. How do I appeal?


I think she confused you with FDD. She's either super intelligent or a total fucking idiot. Sometimes I forget which.

Then she posts again.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> nope, sorry bud. once it's in green, there are no take backs


Why does @srh88 hate wrongly convicted criminals?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think she confused you with FDD. She's either super intelligent or a total fucking idiot. Sometimes I forget which.
> 
> Then she posts again.


I went to jail for weed and she tries to use it against me on a weed website. It's all she got so I let her at it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I went to jail for weed and she tries to use it against me on a weed website. It's all she got so I let her at it.


I spent a night in jail in Burlington Vermont once. Jane Sanders violated me with a strap-on while Bernie wrote erotic fiction about it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I went to jail for weed and she tries to use it against me on a weed website. It's all she got so I let her at it.


Wasn't she a fluffer at some of Laramie Wyoming's seediest motels?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I spent a night in jail in Burlington Vermont once. Jane Sanders violated me with a strap-on while Bernie wrote erotic fiction about it.


Jane sanders has a penis. Her and Michael obama play swords. 

I'm using bernie bro logic


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I spent a night in jail in Burlington Vermont once. Jane Sanders violated me with a strap-on while Bernie wrote erotic fiction about it.


Apparently she liked the work enough to relocate for it.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Wasn't she a fluffer at some of Laramie Wyoming's seediest motels?


Yeah I seent it. You'll hear about it on the next podcast


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've never been to prison lol


liar.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> liar.


citation?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> liar.


Citation?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> liar.


Trumper*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Citation?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> liar.


Most time I did was 15 months. 13 in one jail then 2 in another. Pennsylvania prison time is 24 months + ..anything under is county time. So i got 12 to 23.5 months. Anf then i went on a week long shackled van ride to florida and I did a little bit til a judge dropped a dui charge on me.. so you're wrong lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2020)

Why do they make it so easy?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Why do they make it so easy?


If they were smart they wouldn't be shilling for bernie


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

Canada is at a tipping point the experts say and we hope to see the curve flatten in the next week or two, we are hopefully gonna stay below our hospitalisation and support capacity. Some regions are not too badly affected and as soon as safety allows the excess resources will be pooled for a strategic national reserve and we might even be able to help out in the states, if we can we will.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Trumper*


Citation.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Citation.





schuylaar said:


> so your numbers are better than mine, friend?
> 
> i'm not voting for biden..put that in your bong and smoke.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2020)

It's too easy. I think she is really into xanax and forgets what she posts


----------



## topcat (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

Dr Fauci says 200,000 could die in the United States.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

On a positive note:
The next month will see a global crash of all infectious respiratory disease among humans, including flu and colds, personal isolation works for those too and they soon won't be contributing to the load on hospitals either. So there's that I suppose, silver linings and such...


----------



## its.always.420 (Mar 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Dr Fauci says 200,000 could die in the United States.


*IF* tryump decides to re-open the country


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

its.always.420 said:


> *IF* tryump decides to re-open the country


I hope like Hell you are right, but I'll go with a million, it's a more useful number, it scares the shit out of the public and politicians.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2020)

Hey MICHIGAN TRUMPERS*..you going to stand for this? He's CANCELLED YOUR MASKS AND VENTILATORS









'That governor is me': Gretchen Whitmer takes on Trump as coronavirus cases rise in Michigan


President Donald Trump has lashed out at several Democratic governors who are responding to the coronavirus crisis, but his harshest words have been reserved for Michigan's Gretchen Whitmer.




www.cnn.com





President Donald Trump has lashed out at several Democratic governors who are responding to the coronavirus crisis, but his harshest words have been reserved for Michigan's Gretchen Whitmer.
Trump said Thursday he had a "big problem" with the "young, a woman governor" in Michigan, complaining that "all she does is sit there and blame the federal government." On Friday, he said that he told Vice President Mike Pence, "don't call the woman in Michigan," and later referred to her as "Gretchen 'Half' Whitmer" in a tweet and said she is "way in over her head" and "doesn't have a clue."
Those attacks -- and her direct response to them -- have thrust the first-term governor further into the national spotlight as she manages her state's efforts to slow the pandemic's spread, which includes seeking assistance from the Trump administration. Whitmer now finds herself among other Democratic governors, like Washington state's Jay Inslee and New York's Andrew Cuomo, who are navigating the deepening public health crisis in their states while also confronting the President's demand for public praise and appreciation.
Whitmer responded to Trump's Thursday attacks in a tweet that included a hand-waving emoji, writing, "Hi, my name is Gretchen Whitmer, and that governor is me."


Hitler, Saddam and our 1st Slumlord Toddler President to have a Violations Against Humanity Trial..Jesus Christ! let's face it..we had to have known he would do this..it was only a matter of time.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Hey MICHIGAN TRUMPERS*..you going to stand for this? He's CANCELED YOUR MASKS AND VENTILATORS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a trumper.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

Just unreal what a lowlife trump is. A slug


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Just unreal what a lowlife trump is. A slug


If only everyone knew this before he became president. Lol everyone knew


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

So are trumpies


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> So trump impeachment was going on..... so russiagste and ukrainegate were more important for the democrats than alerting and mobilizing the country for an impending calamity that could cost thousands of american lives. They aren't capable of doing both. Weak argument.
> I also remember during the dem primaries how all those candidates were constantly alerting and informing the public about the impending danger over the last couple months. When they had the media attention during the primaries i dont recall a single one of them bringing up the impending catastrophe and discussing it commensurate to the threat posed and the utter disregard displayed by the trump admin. Hmm. Hardly a peep from from any of them when some of you are now claiming they were screaming about it for months. And im the one rewriting history?


Yes, you are rewriting history. Most definitely. 

As president, Trump is the head of our government. It was his job to respond to this crisis, not Congress. Accountability goes hand in hand with responsibility. That I've had to explain it to you makes me feel embarrassed for your sake.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Just unreal what a lowlife trump is. A slug


white trash with cash.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

Must have had a bodyguard from a very young age.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope like Hell you are right, but I'll go with a million, it's a more useful number, it scares the shit out of the public and politicians.


wait until Trumpers* start dying en masse because they live in Michigan too..we're still a few weeks away.this isn't taking long to kill either, seems as if tests come back positive they're dead 3 days later and ventilator isn't helping everyone..VENTILATOR IS NOT A GUARANTEE YOU WILL SURVIVE.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2020)

*Hundreds at Louisiana church flout COVID-19 gatherings ban*








Hundreds at Louisiana church flout COVID-19 gatherings ban


CENTRAL, La. >> Hundreds of people flouted Louisiana’s COVID-19 ban on gatherings, coming on buses and in personal vehicles to the first of three Sunday services at their church a day after New Orleans police broke up a funeral gathering of about 100 people.




www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Dr Fauci says 200,000 could die in the United States.


Thanks, President Trump*


----------



## spek9 (Mar 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Hundreds at Louisiana church flout COVID-19 gatherings ban*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God will protect them!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Dr Fauci says 200,000 could die in the United States.


California is projected to have 200,000 deaths.......smh


----------



## spek9 (Mar 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Thanks, President Trump*


Praise is premature yet. Hold your applause until we see which 200,000 people die.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Hundreds at Louisiana church flout COVID-19 gatherings ban*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not, Donald has lot's of ventilators and PPE for the south, they don't need to conserve for the harder hit areas of the country at all, fuck them. I mean, why lock down and spoil the local economy so a bunch of liberals can get ventilators and PPE?


----------



## topcat (Mar 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Hundreds at Louisiana church flout COVID-19 gatherings ban*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like lambs to the slaughter. It's god's will, hallelujah, praze jayzus! Kin ah git a witniss.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Praise is premature yet. Hold your applause until we see which 200,000 people die.


200,000 is the low estimate. The high estimate is over a million. I think that assumes our medical system doesn't collapse.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

Medical workers are incurring combat level casualty rates seemingly well beyond any war we’ve been in since i remember


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

These are professionals of all ages with courage in unrelenting terrifying conditions


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> These are professionals of all ages with courage in unrelenting terrifying conditions


@schuylaar gave a ride to a nurse - that makes her a medical courier. 

If you would like to white-knight for her @londonfog, this would be a good place.

I think I figured it out. Schuylaar has some intelligence but she's utterly lacking in common sense. Plus, she has a huge amount of meanness and ugliness that she has mixed into her narcissism but is blithely unaware of her own poor judgement. She never shies away from attacking somebody even when exposing herself as completely ignorant.

I could explain why @ttystikk and @Padawanbater2 are worthwhile to taunt but I don't want to spend the time right now.

You, on the other hand are quite boring. You aren't very bright or clever. You don't delude yourself into magical thinking like "Bernie can still win" and just sort of let your rage roll over you and then the best you can do is make weak, impotent insults. I'll make sure to target you if you really want but my heart won't really be in it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Canada is at a tipping point the experts say and we hope to see the curve flatten in the next week or two, we are hopefully gonna stay below our hospitalisation and support capacity. Some regions are not too badly affected and as soon as safety allows the excess resources will be pooled for a strategic national reserve and we might even be able to help out in the states, if we can we will.


What fucking curve?
Really, 1/2 the World is affected/infected already and it's been only 3 months
The Fucking World has already tipped & the rotation is not complete
This virus is going to make Ebola, SARS & the Spanish Flu combined seem like shit.
Canada is going too get slammed just like Iceland is now
This is a Global event, meaning that everyone, like single human on the Planet will get it eventually.
Keeping all your fingers & toes crossed doesn't mean shit, your gonna get it, it's just a matter whether or not you survive (kinda like taking Acid)
It is inevitable


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @schuylaar gave a ride to a nurse - that makes her a medical courier.
> 
> If you would like to white-knight for her @londonfog, this would be a good place.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your silliness


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 29, 2020)

spek9 said:


> God will protect them!
> 
> View attachment 4517656


But will God protect all those that group possibly (definitely) infected with they're arrogance & stupidity?
There was a very good chance that there was @ least 1 infected person there, hugging & kissing & singing fucking Halleluiah
So, that person contaminated, let's say 10 dumb as fuck individuals who will pass it on.
The Cops should have arrested them all on a health risk to the public at large charge.
Why not, that's what they are.
Definitly


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What fucking curve?
> Really, 1/2 the World is affected/infected already and it's been only 3 months
> The Fucking World has already tipped & the rotation is not complete
> This virus is going to make Ebola, SARS & the Spanish Flu combined seem like shit.
> ...


Just going by what the experts are saying, we are not out of the woods yet for sure. We had a lot of snowbirds returned from Florida last week and a lot of em were crawling with covid, most were from Quebec which is why things are spiking there now. We are still going straight up on the curve, but personal distancing, public education and hygiene are taking effect, many have been practicing it for weeks now, myself included, the public restrictions will amplify the effect. Patience my friend,it will be much safer in public in a month, even where you are, stay home in your yard and keep your kid on a leash. It can't get ya if you don't have yer pants down and yer butt in the air.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What fucking curve?
> Really, 1/2 the World is affected/infected already and it's been only 3 months
> The Fucking World has already tipped & the rotation is not complete
> This virus is going to make Ebola, SARS & the Spanish Flu combined seem like shit.
> ...


Here jimmy, hope from Canada, should be ready this summer or fall, made for the elderly and vulnerable. It's being developed in Winnipeg, they have signed on 2 US biotech firms and are hiring like crazy. You'll get this long before a vaccine and it targets exactly what the problem is.




__





Public Health: Tips and information on how to prepare for the epidemic, avoid illness and protect our communities.


imagine what these teams could come up with if the gov just gave a little help..... https://rapidvent.grainger.illinois.edu/



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Mar 29, 2020)

Evangelicals should be willing to sacrifice themselves for the economy and their orange god.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

Looking for Glen Beck to volunteer as orderly in NYC any minute.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Mar 29, 2020)

The priorities of the Trump administration:









Trump administration sent protective medical gear to China while he minimized the virus threat to US


Dean Obeidallah writes that a week after President Donald Trump told Americans he understood the threat posed by coronavirus, the administration shipped over 35,000 pounds of medical gear to China, showing he failed to comprehend the risk facing the US.




www.cnn.com





He was heard saying "...but we need that tariff income!"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

*Murdochs Failed To Rein In Fox News ‘Hoax’ Narrative Amid Coronavirus: NYT | All In | MSNBC*


----------



## topcat (Mar 29, 2020)

spek9 said:


> The priorities of the Trump administration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I would like you to do us a favor, though"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

How it's done
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Scotland’s NHS using unique system to treat coronavirus*


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244370340383346688


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244394628519993346

What a grimey disgraceful fuck


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244370340383346688


Kinda ridiculously stupid tbh.

To criticize Trump is low lying fruit. It's so easy because he's so inept. To use him as a scapegoat for the virus is becoming painfully useful for the Chinese Communist Party. To go so far as tossing in the word cover-up is an insult to the world's intelligence.

Just my opinion. Yeah he's fuckin dumb. The smart Chinese dictator is laughing because we're blaming the dumb guy.


----------



## topcat (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Kinda ridiculously stupid tbh.
> 
> To criticize Trump is low lying fruit. It's so easy because he's so inept. To use him as a scapegoat for the virus is becoming painfully useful for the Chinese Communist Party. To go so far as tossing in the word cover-up is an insult to the world's intelligence.
> 
> Just my opinion. Yeah he's fuckin dumb. The smart Chinese dictator is laughing because we're blaming the dumb guy.


Setting aside China's role in all this, blaming Donald is useful in that it helps to get rid of him, he made the pandemic much worse in America than it had to be and crippled the response. I await the congressional oversight hearings, whenever Nancy decides it's best. Right now, don't piss off Donald and don't piss off China, we need to stay focused on saving lives and filling the breach as best we can until the effects of personal distancing and other public measures take hold. Here in Canada we appear at this point to be about 1/3 as bad off as the states and we might see some signs of the curve flattening soon. I'm hoping we can send help to the states after our own house is in order, if we can we will, to do otherwise is unthinkable.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Setting aside China's role in all this


no


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> no


ok


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> no


Setting aside China's role in all this for a moment, blaming Donald..
There FIFY


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 29, 2020)

I mean, we all fucking knew this was going to happen more than a decade ago.





__





Loading…






cmr.asm.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Did you really expect Donald Trump to save you?


He is a jenius... What is done is done, ya go with what ya got not with what ya want, you got Donald. Yeah China started it, but what are we gonna do? It's what they are doing now and moving forward that counts the most. Until you have responsible government in the USA China, Russia, Turkey or the house of Saud own your ass. Forget China until you do, then deal with the pricks intelligently, because they will sure as Hell be dealing with us using brains. You've revealed nothing new about China to me, concerning Tibet or any of the many other minorities who are not han chinese. Organ sales, elite corruption human rights abuses and the treatment of Hong Kong are all well known, at least to me.

I sure as shit don't carry the CPP's water around here, my approach and attitude are pragmatic and I believe effective. Gang up on the assholes with yer buddies and beat the shit out of them until they come around.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> I mean, we all fucking knew this was going to happen more than a decade ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the historic pandemics and plagues since before the common era have come from China or central asia, if you will.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

trump sat there with his short thumb up his fat ass for six weeks and a Month ago called the virus a Democrat hoax.

His job is actually to defend the people of the USA. So yeah, I expect any president to do that. Asshole wanted the job. He oughta do it.

His carrying on about masks be stolen shows the paranoid world in his mind. How twisted. To say nothing of his treatment of Democratic governors with real people dying from trump virus.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 29, 2020)

This virus began in a wet market where exotic and critically endangered animals are crammed in cages and held in squalid conditions until they're slaughtered for bushmeat. This is officially legal in one country in the world. This international trade is served by poachers everywhere and has led to extinctions and now a fucking deadly pandemic. It became a global pandemic because the CCP covered it up for two fucking months and let 5 million people travel out of Wuhan while detainign doctors who diagnosed it properly and sounded the alarm.

the CCP is absolutely and solely to blame for the pandemic. Did you really expect Donald Trump to save you?


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 29, 2020)

Hearing people use the language of racism to invoke anger at Trump in this situation, because he called it Wuhan virus...

That's fucking surreal.

Which country has millions of muslims detained right now in reeducation camps? Which country harvests organs from minority groups? Which country has outlowed the speaking of Tibetan in fucking Tibet? Which country actively persecutes all religious activity by official government policy? There is no group of people on earth more racist than the government of the People's Republic of China.

PS, the first person to call it "Wuhan Virus" was a Chinese person. So yeah, sure, Trump is racist and an idiot. That doesn't mean you should give the CCP a pass.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

They have issues in the UK too, Boris of course and the brexit crowd.
*We're Not Getting More Ventilators Anytime Soon*





With the current corona crisis, one piece of medical equipment famously needed is going to be ventilators. We should have ordered more of these in January, we didn't. As far as can be told, we still haven't put in orders for the 20,000 more than we need, and there is now no time to get them for many because of Boris Johnson's poor leadership.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump sat there with his short thumb up his fat ass for six weeks and a Month ago called the virus a Democrat hoax.
> 
> His job is actually to defend the people of the USA. So yeah, I expect any president to do that. Asshole wanted the job. He oughta do it.
> 
> His carrying on about masks be stolen shows the paranoid world in his mind. How twisted. To say nothing of his treatment of Democratic governors with real people dying from trump virus.


Read the ravings of the Madman's Tweets last night that I just posted
They alone should invoke the 25th Amendment


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

More from the UK fiasco, Boris will not survive this politically and perhaps he will not survive the coronavirus either.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Over 1000 people dead in the UK from coronavirus - what next?*





There is already testing of NHS staff taking place in Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland. It is now being rolled out in England with front-line doctors and nurses being given priority. And today we saw the biggest jump in deaths since the pandemic hit the UK two months ago. 

The US government has approved the largest bailout in US history in an effort to combat the economic fallout of the pandemic.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 29, 2020)

This virus began in a wet market where exotic and critically endangered animals are crammed in cages and held in squalid conditions until they're slaughtered for bushmeat. This is officially legal in one country in the world. This international trade is served by illegal poachers globally and has led to extinctions and now a fucking deadly pandemic. It became a global pandemic because the CCP covered it up for two fucking months and let 5 million people travel out of Wuhan while detaining doctors who diagnosed it properly and sounded the alarm.

The CCP is absolutely and solely to blame for the pandemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

One casualty a few folks here know, he was a funny guy, I don't think he'll make it.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Singer-songwriter John Prine critically ill with Covid-19*








Singer-songwriter John Prine critically ill with Covid-19


Musician John Prine is in a critical condition in hospital after a "sudden onset" of coronavirus symptoms, his family says.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2020)

One for the old folks we are gonna lose
*John Prine - Hello In There*


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Kinda ridiculously stupid tbh.
> 
> To criticize Trump is low lying fruit. It's so easy because he's so inept. To use him as a scapegoat for the virus is becoming painfully useful for the Chinese Communist Party. To go so far as tossing in the word cover-up is an insult to the world's intelligence.
> 
> Just my opinion. Yeah he's fuckin dumb. The smart Chinese dictator is laughing because we're blaming the dumb guy.


I blame Trump for his inadequate response not the virus itself. I blame Trump for further dividing the country in a time of crisis. And I blame Trump for using Corona virus press briefings as a platform to discredit folks on the frontlines. 
You can give him a pass if you want. Not me.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I blame Trump for his inadequate response not the virus itself. I blame Trump for further dividing the country in a time of crisis. And I blame Trump for using Corona virus press briefings as a platform to discredit folks on the frontlines.
> You can give him a pass if you want. Not me.


I definitely don't give him a pass. I'm tired of giving him attention though.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 30, 2020)

This is what concerns Trump


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 30, 2020)

Why does he not brag about these lies he's been spewing that are all bull shite

Jan. 22: “We have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China. We have it under control. It’s going to be just fine.” — Trump in a CNBC interview.

Jan. 30: “We think we have it very well under control. We have very little problem in this country at this moment — five — and those people are all recuperating successfully. But we’re working very closely with China and other countries, and we think it’s going to have a very good ending for us … that I can assure you.” — Trump in a speech in Michigan.

Feb. 10: “Now, the virus that we’re talking about having to do — you know, a lot of people think that goes away in April with the heat — as the heat comes in. Typically, that will go away in April. We’re in great shape though. We have 12 cases — 11 cases, and many of them are in good shape now.” — Trump at the White House. (See our item “Will the New Coronavirus ‘Go Away’ in April?“)

Feb. 14: “There’s a theory that, in April, when it gets warm — historically, that has been able to kill the virus. So we don’t know yet; we’re not sure yet. But that’s around the corner.” — Trump in speaking to National Border Patrol Council members.

Feb. 23: “We have it very much under control in this country.” — Trump in speaking to reporters.

Feb. 24: “The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA. We are in contact with everyone and all relevant countries. CDC & World Health have been working hard and very smart. Stock Market starting to look very good to me!” — Trump in a tweet.

Feb. 26: “So we’re at the low level. As they get better, we take them off the list, so that we’re going to be pretty soon at only five people. And we could be at just one or two people over the next short period of time. So we’ve had very good luck.” — Trump at a White House briefing.

Feb. 26: “And again, when you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that’s a pretty good job we’ve done.” — Trump at a press conference.

Feb. 26: “I think every aspect of our society should be prepared. I don’t think it’s going to come to that, especially with the fact that we’re going down, not up. We’re going very substantially down, not up.” — Trump at a press conference, when asked if “U.S. schools should be preparing for a coronavirus spreading.”

Feb. 27: “It’s going to disappear. One day — it’s like a miracle — it will disappear.” — Trump at a White House meeting with African American leaders.

Feb. 29: “And I’ve gotten to know these professionals. They’re incredible. And everything is under control. I mean, they’re very, very cool. They’ve done it, and they’ve done it well. Everything is really under control.” — Trump in a speech at the CPAC conference outside Washington, D.C.

March 4: “[W]e have a very small number of people in this country [infected]. We have a big country. The biggest impact we had was when we took the 40-plus people [from a cruise ship]. … We brought them back. We immediately quarantined them. But you add that to the numbers. But if you don’t add that to the numbers, we’re talking about very small numbers in the United States.” — Trump at a White House meeting with airline CEOs.

March 4: “Well, I think the 3.4% is really a false number.” — Trump in an interview on Fox News, referring to the percentage of diagnosed COVID-19 patients worldwide who had died, as reported by the World Health Organization. (See our item “Trump and the Coronavirus Death Rate.”)

March 7: “No, I’m not concerned at all. No, we’ve done a great job with it.” — Trump, when asked by reporters if he was concerned about the arrival of the coronavirus in the Washington, D.C., area.

March 9: “So last year 37,000 Americans died from the common Flu. It averages between 27,000 and 70,000 per year. Nothing is shut down, life & the economy go on. At this moment there are 546 confirmed cases of CoronaVirus, with 22 deaths. Think about that!” — Trump in a tweet.

March 10: “And we’re prepared, and we’re doing a great job with it. And it will go away. Just stay calm. It will go away.” — Trump after meeting with Republican senators.

Yea it's gonna go away, after decimating the World's population & it's economy
We have an idiot in the WH


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is what concerns Trump
> 
> View attachment 4518270


Jeez Jim, what a thing to wake up to! I'm going to put on a Marx Bros. movie.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Kinda ridiculously stupid tbh.
> 
> To criticize Trump is low lying fruit. It's so easy because he's so inept. To use him as a scapegoat for the virus is becoming painfully useful for the Chinese Communist Party. To go so far as tossing in the word cover-up is an insult to the world's intelligence.
> 
> Just my opinion. Yeah he's fuckin dumb. The smart Chinese dictator is laughing because we're blaming the dumb guy.


meh Putin rode him hard and put him away wet..the Chinese saw an opportunity.


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One casualty a few folks here know, he was a funny guy, I don't think he'll make it.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Singer-songwriter John Prine critically ill with Covid-19*
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Why does he not brag about these lies he's been spewing that are all bull shite
> 
> Jan. 22: “We have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China. We have it under control. It’s going to be just fine.” — Trump in a CNBC interview.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> Jeez Jim, what a thing to wake up to! I'm going to put on a Marx Bros. movie.


The Marx Brothers are good, admittedly, but Laurel & Hardy are the real deal 






Or even better my man, WC


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 30, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Kinda ridiculously stupid tbh.
> 
> To criticize Trump is low lying fruit. It's so easy because he's so inept. To use him as a scapegoat for the virus is becoming painfully useful for the Chinese Communist Party. To go so far as tossing in the word cover-up is an insult to the world's intelligence.
> 
> Just my opinion. Yeah he's fuckin dumb. The smart Chinese dictator is laughing because we're blaming the dumb guy.


The problem is that he is the President of the Unites States of America and has been going on TV spouting dangerous nonsense, every single day. If the anger of the Chinese government skating past the blame on this, it falls directly on Trump's noise factory.

Hell he even screwed up trying to put blame on China, by putting Asian Americans in harms way by calling it the China Virus, and had to walk that back. The power of the pulpit for the President is too much for Trump.

I don't know, it sucks, but that has been the problem all along, Trump is giving the worlds bad actors so much cover. Saudi prince murdering American journalist Khashoggi, Turkey's officials attacking Americans on our own soil, Russia assassinating people in the UK and Germany, China hiding this pandemic until it spread, etc.

We need to get back to normalcy.

But I agree it is flat out appalling how China has been slaughtering endangered species, and I truly hope they stop too.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One casualty a few folks here know, he was a funny guy, I don't think he'll make it.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Singer-songwriter John Prine critically ill with Covid-19*
> 
> ...


he died and so did another country singer JOE DIFFIE..and now the Trumpers* have it so it must be real..









Joe Diffie, Nineties Country's 'Pickup Man,' Dead at 61 From Coronavirus


Singer of hits like “John Deere Green” and “If the Devil Danced (In Empty Pockets)” tested positive for COVID-19 last week




www.rollingstone.com





VENTILATOR DIDN'T SAVE THEM AND THEY HAD MONEY FOR ANY KIND OF MEDICAL CARE..STAY THE FVCK INSIDE!!!


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> The Marx Brothers are good, admittedly, but Laurel & Hardy are the real deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got 'em, can't watch them simultaneously though.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump sat there with his short thumb up his fat ass for six weeks and a Month ago called the virus a Democrat hoax.
> 
> His job is actually to defend the people of the USA. So yeah, I expect any president to do that. Asshole wanted the job. He oughta do it.
> 
> His carrying on about masks be stolen shows the paranoid world in his mind. How twisted. To say nothing of his treatment of Democratic governors with real people dying from trump virus.





http://imgur.com/o5smUtR


----------



## Moldy (Mar 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/o5smUtR


There's this too. His planning and intuition show stable genius. 









U.S. sent 17.8 tons of masks, respirators, other PPE to China in February


As states fighting the COVID-19 novel coronavirus detail their struggles with shortages of personal protective equipment, a U.S. State Department release revealing a 17.8 ton donation of masks, res…




www.ourquadcities.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2020)

Moldy said:


> There's this too. His planning and intuition show stable genius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what does he care- everyone will be dead, he'll be president for life and it'll all be Obama's fault for firing his WH pandemic expert..a large slice..the biggest slice you've ever seen of chocolate cake and TWO scoops of ice cream for the Special Boy!

face of the 2020 Pandemic


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2020)

It’s impossible to assess the full impact of the 2018 decision to disband the White House office responsible for this work. Biological experts do remain in the White House and in our government. But it is clear that eliminating the office has contributed to the federal government’s sluggish domestic response. What’s especially concerning about the absence of this office today is that it was originally set up because a previous epidemic made the need for it quite clear. 


https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/nsc-pandemic-office-trump-closed/2020/03/13/a70de09c-6491-11ea-acca-80c22bbee96f_story.html


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 30, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> The problem is that he is the President of the Unites States of America and has been going on TV spouting dangerous nonsense, every single day. If the anger of the Chinese government skating past the blame on this, it falls directly on Trump's noise factory.
> 
> Hell he even screwed up trying to put blame on China, by putting Asian Americans in harms way by calling it the China Virus, and had to walk that back. The power of the pulpit for the President is too much for Trump.
> 
> ...


Oh believe me, it annoys me to all hell that he is that much of an idiot. It's not the first time either that he has been exactly the sort of adversary they prefer.


hanimmal said:


> But I agree it is flat out appalling how China has been slaughtering endangered species, and I truly hope they stop too.


They also covered it up for two months, which is why it became a pandemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Oh believe me, it annoys me to all hell that he is that much of an idiot. It's not the first time either that he has been exactly the sort of adversary they prefer.
> 
> They also covered it up for two months, which is why it became a pandemic.


This might be a useful way to make your point, mine too BTW
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








How China is Exploiting the Coronavirus to Weaken Democracies


Beijing is using the pandemic to drive wedges between members of the European Union, and to advance its propaganda war against the United States.




foreignpolicy.com





*How China is Exploiting the Coronavirus to Weaken Democracies*
*Beijing is using the pandemic to drive wedges between members of the European Union, and to advance its propaganda war against the United States.*

As the coronavirus works its way around the globe, it is putting unprecedented strain on public health systems and devastating economies along its path.

In time, it will also lead to political upheavals that are just as potent. Already, we see the crisis posing tremendous challenges to the liberal democracies of the West as they struggle to manage the crisis in full public glare. Closed, authoritarian states such as China have it easier: Not only have they imposed their draconian lockdowns with ruthless efficiency, they have also suppressed information that might lead to panic and quashed all dissent.


They have also been quick to exploit Western weaknesses. China, in particular, has been extremely adept at exploiting the virus for its global propaganda war against the United States. Beijing is also taking every opportunity during this crisis to drive wedges between members of the European Union, which it sees as a potential rival protecting European interests and values against Chinese attempts to project its interests and power on the continent.

The jury is still out, but one thing is clear: China cannot be allowed to win.
*more...*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 30, 2020)

Moldy said:


> There's this too. His planning and intuition show stable genius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glass half full. By Trump not acting fast enough and now with millions of Americans about to die, he is doing a plus one for the environment.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 30, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> They also covered it up for two months, which is why it became a pandemic.


Nevertheless, their ways of dealing with it were quite effective - not really sure on the numbers but they seem to have stopped the explosive new cases. And we all saw what's been happening there, but as long as the dead don't turn up on our very own doorsteps - politicians won't do much. A democracy - esp. a liberal one - usually takes much more time for their eternal debates etc to effectively do something. They could have locked down the entire economy, closed borders, sent everyone home - and saved a month where a hidden infection took place.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 30, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> Nevertheless, their ways of dealing with it were quite effective - not really sure on the numbers but they seem to have stopped the explosive new cases. And we all saw what's been happening there, but as long as the dead don't turn up on our very own doorsteps - politicians won't do much. A democracy - esp. a liberal one - usually takes much more time for their eternal debates etc to effectively do something. They could have locked down the entire economy, closed borders, sent everyone home - and saved a month where a hidden infection took place.


I don't disagree but I also do not hope that the US becomes an "obedient society".


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2020)

I got a recruiter looking for a job for me under the conditions i get unlimited PPE. Lol
Damn my houly rate just skyrocketed. Im gonna jump on an good op to get the fuck out of here. Sounds like Duke University has a gas chamber that emits hydro peroxide vapor mist to disinfect all their ppe . Thats the kind of minds i need to be around not the stupid fucks that live here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got a recruiter looking for a job for me under the conditions i get unlimited PPE. Lol
> Damn my houly rate just skyrocketed. Im gonna jump on an good op to get the fuck out of here. Sounds like Duke University has a gas chamber that emits hydro peroxide vapor mist to disinfect all their ppe . Thats the kind of minds i need to be around not the stupid fucks that live here.


I wonder would H2O2 in a ultrasonic vaporizer do the trick? They are as common as dirt, got one in the vegroom to keep the RH up and it makes a fog of mist. These gas chambers might be easily easily made from existing stuff, if I can think of it someone else can too, requires proper study for efficey etc.


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2020)

I buy the 35% food grade. Diluted, it goes a long way, just be cautious with it.




__





35% Food Grade Hydrogen Peroxide Discount Ordering Page - Since 1983


35% Food Grade Hydrogen Peroxide shipped fast. Up to 67% off, Free Bonuses & More



www.purehealthdiscounts.net


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> I buy the 35% food grade. Diluted, it goes a long way, just be cautious with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say! It will fucking near spontaneously combust! 3% is what normal folks use.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> I buy the 35% food grade. Diluted, it goes a long way, just be cautious with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wear PPE when handling!


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 30, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> I don't disagree but I also do not hope that the US becomes an "obedient society".


I think we need to pay a close look at what is happening in the aftermath of the first wave there...
they're currently lifting some of the restrictions on Wuhan (to the protest of their neighbours) and are even closing their [Chinese] borders to not get a second wave of infection "in"... guess it's already in there, but it's absolutely ok to do so because then we'll better see how the aftermath of our lockdowns may play out in say, 3-4 weeks?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder would H2O2 in a ultrasonic vaporizer do the trick? They are as common as dirt, got one in the vegroom to keep the RH up and it makes a fog of mist. These gas chambers might be easily easily made from existing stuff, if I can think of it someone else can too, requires proper study for efficey etc.


Find the full article in RT magazine

A dedicated lab room equipped to uniformly disperse hydrogen peroxide vapor (35% solution)
Exposing ~100 3M 1860 N95 respirators to the HP vapor flow for 25 minutes then letting them “dwell” for another 20 minutes
Researchers also included bio indicators in the room (G.stearothermophilus) to validate decontamination

Pumping fresh air into the room to accelerate H2O2 to O2+water conversion 
Monitoring room air toxicity until acceptable to enter (~4 hours)
“Smell testing” masks for H2O2
Inspecting masks to ensure physical integrity
Fit testing masks on two subjects with differing facial sizes/structures
Process repeated.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 30, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> I think we need to pay a close look at what is happening in the aftermath of the first wave there...
> they're currently lifting some of the restrictions on Wuhan (to the protest of their neighbours) and are even closing their [Chinese] borders to not get a second wave of infection "in"... guess it's already in there, but it's absolutely ok to do so because then we'll better see how the aftermath of our lockdowns may play out in say, 3-4 weeks?


I don't believe any of the stats coming out of PRC. This thing started in mid November. That was 5 and a half months ago. It started in Italy less than 6 weeks ago.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Find the full article in RT magazine
> 
> A dedicated lab room equipped to uniformly disperse hydrogen peroxide vapor (35% solution)
> Exposing ~100 3M 1860 N95 respirators to the HP vapor flow for 25 minutes then letting them “dwell” for another 20 minutes
> ...


a cheap ozone generator off ebay and put all your ppe in an enclosed room would kill anything too. and you don't have to move all the way to North Carolina. 10 minutes outside of Durham is just a backwards as OK.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> I think we need to pay a close look at what is happening in the aftermath of the first wave there...
> they're currently lifting some of the restrictions on Wuhan (to the protest of their neighbours) and are even closing their [Chinese] borders to not get a second wave of infection "in"... guess it's already in there, but it's absolutely ok to do so because then we'll better see how the aftermath of our lockdowns may play out in say, 3-4 weeks?


The more the chinese control this pandemic the better, chinese factories have been cranking out PPE and other equipment required for this crises for a couple of months now in epic volumes. They like to make money too and the fraction of the aid donated for PR purposes will pay big dividends, they will be seen as "attoning" for this, with their aid and massive shipments of equipment and supplies (for a profit). It's a win win for them, make money and earn forgiveness. There is also the loss of "face"to consider and this will help to slather on the make up and put lipstick on the pig.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The more the chinese control this pandemic the better, chinese factories have been cranking out PPE and other equipment required for this crises for a couple of months now in epic volumes. They like to make money too and the fraction of the aid donated for PR purposes will pay big dividends, they will be seen as "attoning" for this, with their aid and massive shipments of equipment and supplies (for a profit). It's a win win for them, make money and earn forgiveness. There is also the loss of "face"to consider and this will help to slather on the make up and put lipstick on the pig.


They just built two more bases in the West Philippine Sea and have been intensifying their violations of Taiwanese airspace.


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd say! It will fucking near spontaneously combust! 3% is what normal folks use.


Dilute it to 3%. It's not a fuel by itself, however higher concentrations are used in rocket fuel. Rain falls through the ozone layer to pick up an extra oxygen molecule, that's why plants respond so well after a rain. Food grade doesn't contain preservatives, so it's used in kitchens and food preparation, a clean disinfectant. Edit: I'm a little weird, just for fun.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> a cheap ozone generator off ebay and put all your ppe in an enclosed room would kill anything too. and you don't have to move all the way to North Carolina. 10 minutes outside of Durham is just a backwards as OK.


I was thinking Delaware. Def getting out if the South altogether. Def not NC.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was thinking Delaware. Def getting out if the South altogether. Def not NC.


delaware coast isn't bad. rehoboth beach is kinda a party town.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> Dilute it to 3%. It's not a fuel by itself, however higher concentrations are used in rocket fuel. Rain falls through the ozone layer to pick up an extra oxygen molecule, that's why plants respond so well after a rain. Food grade doesn't contain preservatives, so it's used in kitchens and food preparation, a clean disinfectant. To you, I'm abnormal


Yep that's what I was referring to, it is a powerful oxidizer. What would it do mixed with gasoline or alcohol? I guess it's diluted just enough to legally sell, but there are shipping restrictions. Just kidding about the normal thing, you read my posts and I read yours, so you know I like to keep it light with humor among friends... I save all shit for Trumpers, trolls and socks, the real enemy.


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep that's what I was referring to, it is a powerful oxidizer. What would it do mixed with gasoline or alcohol? I guess it's diluted just enough to legally sell, but there are shipping restrictions. Just kidding about the normal thing, you read my posts and I read yours, so you know I like to keep it light with humor among friends... I save all shit for Trumpers, trolls and socks, the real enemy.


If we couldn't laugh, we would all go insane.- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 30, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> I definitely don't give him a pass. I'm tired of giving him attention though.


I cant watch those Trump rally briefings any longer. I'll stick to Cuomo for updates.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> They just built two more bases in the West Philippine Sea and have been intensifying their violations of Taiwanese airspace.


You would think that pandemic response would become part of the military and be budgeted with the usual sledgehammer of resources, perhaps pandemic command will be more useful than space command. This has obvious military and foreign policy implications and needs to be treated as such, many of the problems are organizational and logistical for preparedness and scientific and medical for response, treatment and research. The really sad fucking part is almost all this was in place, up and functioning, except Donald killed America's hope in 2018. Ron Klain the former pandemic czar fired in 2018 has been on the air a lot...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I cant watch those Trump rally briefings any longer. I'll stick to Cuomo for updates.


Too bad the late night comedians are off for a spell, they sum things up nicely, no need to watch the actual briefing and get upset, watch the comics and have a laugh while staying well informed, they are almost as good as the regular news.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 30, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> I don't believe any of the stats coming out of PRC.


Me neither, but maybe we can deduce from some of their current counter-measurement how well an ease in lockdown restrictions may play out under a different set of hygiene routines + a general raised awareness.



abandonconflict said:


> It started in Italy less than 6 weeks ago.


One of the reasons of the high deathrate in states like Italy, Spain & France is they have alot of old people there, which are more susceptible to not survive the sickness. Not sure but I think the situation in China may be much more in their favour considering this. Although age alone is not the sole contributor but also overall health and state of the health system....

I think we'll just having to discard the numbers of China and use more honest numbers, which from now on, are going to chime in from basically everywhere, to get a clearer overall picture....

I just wanna know if I have to work again in a month, or not XD


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

See


abandonconflict said:


> They just built two more bases in the West Philippine Sea and have been intensifying their violations of Taiwanese airspace.


See who yer giving dangerous ideas to! Not now, we need the PPE and they got us by the balls! 









A US senator is calling for an investigation into China's handling of the coronavirus outbreak and wants Beijing to pay for damages


Sen. Josh Hawley said he wanted Beijing to "pay for the lives and livelihoods that it has destroyed."




www.businessinsider.com





*A US senator is calling for an investigation into China's handling of the coronavirus, and wants Beijing to pay for damages*


Sen. Josh Hawley, a Missouri Republican, is calling for an international investigation into the Chinese government's handling of the coronavirus.
He also said the international community should quantify the damages from the coronavirus and force Beijing "to pay for the lives and livelihoods that it has destroyed."
The coronavirus, which originated in Wuhan, China, has upended the global economy and killed thousands.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 30, 2020)

Sen Hawley is also on record saying that China is paying the tariffs. 

A life can't be worth much to the GOP if they are willing to sacrifice grandparents for the economy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2020)

Seems i have under estimated the zapping capabilities of the hospital. But completely disgusted with the lack of communication!!
we have like 5 zenox cleaning robots for patient rooms.

they are taking all PPE and putting them in the room with the robot and zapping them all. This can be done 3 times for a mask before the elastic bands start to deteriorate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> Me neither, but maybe we can deduce from some of their current counter-measurement how well an ease in lockdown restrictions may play out under a different set of hygiene routines + a general raised awareness.


As soon as they knock this down with restrictions they will need to employ the South Korean playbook. Cheap fast tests are coming online now and tests for previous infections too, a test for immune response to identify potential high risk people would be helpful too. Public masks and hygiene education to raise awareness etc are all going to be required to successfully get a partial restart. Mass public events and eat inside restaurants will be a thing of the past for awhile, outside dining might be popular in some places and making tents and shelters for this purpose and others might be profitable this summer. Lot's of sidewalk sales and open air markets this summer!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Seems i have under estimated the zapping capabilities of the hospital. But completely disgusted with the lack of communication!!
> we have like 5 zenox cleaning robots for patient rooms.
> 
> they are taking all PPE and putting them in the room with the robot and zapping them all. This can be done 3 times for a mask before the elastic bands start to deteriorate.
> ...


UV light will break down the plastics.


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2020)

prezydint insults front line health care workers, calling them thieves and hoarders.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2020)

*Amazon warehouse workers walk out in rising tide of COVID-19 protests*

As Amazon workers across the country test positive for the virus, employees believe collective action is the only way to get the company to meaningfully clean its facilities .... Who didn't see this coming ? ... wait ... Jeff bezos.

There are openings for gig workers ... free coronavirus bonuses.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I cant watch those Trump rally briefings any longer. I'll stick to Cuomo for updates.


So Cuomo is begging for out of state health care workers not in crisis right now to come to NY to help and HE will return the favor to the states that help when they get hit.
whats he going to do put a gun up to the head of a NYC health care worker and tell them they have to go to bum fuck OK when it hits. What a joke. No doctor or nurse from NYC is going to go to the midwest. that there was total bullshit.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As soon as they knock this down with restrictions they will need to employ the South Korean playbook. Cheap fast tests are coming online now and tests for previous infections too, a test for immune response to identify potential high risk people would be helpful too. Public masks and hygiene education to raise awareness etc are all going to be required to successfully get a partial restart. Mass public events and eat inside restaurants will be a thing of the past for awhile, outside dining might be popular in some places and making tents and shelters for this purpose and others might be profitable this summer. Lot's of sidewalk sales and open air markets this summer!


Yes in Singapore for example they used personal data from mobile phones to track contacts down, but I suspect in western states that kind of plunge into ones own informational integrity is going to meet some resistance... esp. because it's well known that once such a system gets legally enabled - it'll stay permanently.
Funny thing is that in past time when smartphones came out there was alot of outcry of the potential misuse of personal data - metadata & location tracking etc - but later, when people simply took the advantage which is being offered to them they tend to ignore the "infringerment" or loss of the freedom of personal information.
I wonder if Covid-19 will have a consequence in the long run on this?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So Cuomo is begging for out of state health care workers not in crisis right now to come to NY to help and HE will return the favor to the states that help when they get hit.
> whats he going to do put a gun up to the head of a NYC health care worker and tell them they have to go to bum fuck OK when it hits. What a joke. No doctor or nurse from NYC is going to go to the midwest. that there was total bullshit.


If Donald and the feds pay them a big fucking bonus they might, Trump will be desperate to save his base this spring. Wait till it hits the nose pickers and shit kickers in the red states.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So Cuomo is begging for out of state health care workers not in crisis right now to come to NY to help and HE will return the favor to the states that help when they get hit.
> whats he going to do put a gun up to the head of a NYC health care worker and tell them they have to go to bum fuck OK when it hits. What a joke. No doctor or nurse from NYC is going to go to the midwest. that there was total bullshit.


Cuomo is no idiot but NY state did more testings than the others so the numbers are currently in his favour, so that's why he think he can ask for that... somehow ignoreing the possibility that the shit could boil just somewhere as severe as NY in a week or 2. We still don't know how effective the counter-measures are and what potential ways all are there for the virus to spread.

What would be a relief to see is immune health care workers because they already fought it out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> Yes in Singapore for example they used personal data from mobile phones to track contacts down, but I suspect in western states that kind of plunge into ones own informational integrity is going to meet some resistance... esp. because it's well known that once such a system gets legally enabled - it'll stay permanently.
> Funny thing is that in past time when smartphones came out there was alot of outcry of the potential misuse of personal data - metadata & location tracking etc - but later, when people simply took the advantage which is being offered to them they tend to ignore the "infringerment" or loss of the freedom of personal information.
> I wonder if Covid-19 will have a consequence in the long run on this?


Most likey and masks will be worn in the west too. Our data is already so compromised I don't think it makes much difference. I use the village metaphor and standard of the past, where everybody knew your business, because they cared or were just fucking nosey!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2020)

Amazon has a strong infrastructure for keeping its warehouse employees informed. ( eye roll inserted here )

For example, when the company announces mandatory overtime, the company sends out texts and emails to every worker.
“With this incident, they have not sent out one text — nothing at all,” A worker says.


Amazon says it has intensified the cleaning of its warehouses in response to the COVID-19 pandemic, but workers at JFK8 and elsewhere say the measures fall far short of what’s needed. Workers state shifts of about a dozen cleaners work at JFK8, *too few* to properly disinfect such an enormous building. (Workers in other warehouses in the US have expressed similar concerns about understaffing of cleaning crews.) While Amazon has stopped daily stand-up meetings and staggered schedules to minimize workers clustering together, *certain roles in the warehouse, like the packing department, still require employees to stand in close proximity, and workers often pass items between each other.*

“The way that the department is set up, everyone is on top of each other,” a worker says. “It is literally impossible to maintain the social distance within those departments, and they haven’t been practiced, they haven’t tried to adjust that at all because there’s no way they can do it.”

Those relying on this monolithic source for goods and supplies will more than likely see huge interruptions in shipments as workers become stressed over possible exposure to themselves and their families. Instacart employees also have had concerns about exposure. Sources indicate that amazon has not budged on requests fo PPE at a minimum for its employees and its own drivers / delivery services.

In a statement, Amazon called the workers’ claims “*unfounded*” and said its employees are “heroes.” The company is taking worker safety extremely seriously and has instituted several changes, the company said, including intensifying cleaning and screening worker temperatures. Regarding closing buildings, the company said it consults with health authorities and medical experts, and if a diagnosed worker hasn’t been in the building for some time or if the area where they worked has already been cleaned during the regular course of business, the facility may not need to be closed.

The world richest man cannot safeguard his own workers , yet looks for NEW workers to hire as he merely puts them into a revolving door of employment. The rich don’t care about you or your family only the steady stream of “ orders “ to line his pocket.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So Cuomo is begging for out of state health care workers not in crisis right now to come to NY to help and HE will return the favor to the states that help when they get hit.
> whats he going to do put a gun up to the head of a NYC health care worker and tell them they have to go to bum fuck OK when it hits. What a joke. No doctor or nurse from NYC is going to go to the midwest. that there was total bullshit.


Healthcare workers from other states are already there helping, but I don't believe for one second that an area like mine (very rural) would ever see the "favor" returned. 

And for what it worth, just because I'd rather hear updates from Cuomo doesn't mean I endorse him. I just find him more credible than Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

Forget Trump: Welcome to the free republic of reality


Andrew Cuomo and Phil Murphy are leading the fight against this pandemic. They know our strength is together




www.salon.com





*Forget Trump: Welcome to the Free Republic of Reality. Here's our Declaration of Interdependence*
*Andrew Cuomo and Phil Murphy are leading the fight against this pandemic. They know our strength is together*

This was the week that the United States and our region became the global epicenter for the coronavirus pandemic.

Across the country, the national death toll rose past 2,000, with more than 40 percent of those deaths in New York City and New Jersey.

For weeks, as conditions continued to deteriorate here, our national government under the leadership of Donald Trump has been in various stages of denial and obfuscation. Since January, the administration has been responding to this deepening national emergency by trying to lay out a narrative that would help the president's re-election bid and keep Wall Street humming.

Not since the American Revolution, when England's King George III punished us for acting in our own self-interest, has our "national leader" been so out of touch with our real circumstances.

This has given rise to what I call the Free Republic of Reality, led by New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo, New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy, Connecticut Gov. Ned Lamont and Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf. These four Democratic governors formed a compact of mutual aid and support as a coordinated public health response to a rising death toll they could not ignore.

Our free republic did what a nation must do in a time of existential crisis, combined forces under the basic principle that all lives matter and that all commercial interests must be subordinate to the preservation of life.

Just what is government for if not that?

Last Tuesday, Murphy reported that New Jersey had recorded 17 COVID-19 related deaths, the most in one day since the start of the outbreak. With 3,675 cases at that time, our state now had the second-highest number of cases of any state in the nation.

Just 48 hours later, New Jersey had 6,876 cases confirmed and reported 81 deaths. Nineteen people had died in the same span of time. A day later, 19 more New Jerseyans perished.

The New York Times described an "apocalyptic surge" on Tuesday in which over one 24-hour period 13 patients died at Elmhurst Hospital in Queens, including one who was 38 years old.

The Times recounted that some patients died in the emergency room before getting a bed, while people stood outside all day waiting for the chance to get tested. Many ended up going home without being seen.
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2020)

Now this sounds promising... ( evil laugh ) ....

*Fox News reportedly fears its early downplaying of COVID-19 leaves it open to lawsuits...... *

Fox Business announced Friday that it has "parted ways" with Trish Regan, a prime time host who gained notoriety for suggesting on her March 9 show that the COVID-19 coronavirus was a politically motivated "scam." The decision "took some journalists and anchors at the network by surprise," _The New York Times_ reports, because "Fox executives are accustomed to withstanding public pressure, and rarely make personnel moves that can be construed as validating criticisms of the network."

Fox Business wished Regan the best and said the network "will continue our reduced live primetime schedule for the foreseeable future" to focus on "the coronavirus crisis." On MNSBC Sunday morning, _Vanity Fair'_s Gabriel Sherman said ousting Regan appears to be part of a larger effort to limit legal liability tied to the disconnect between Fox's public and private responses to the pandemic.

In early March, "Fox News tried to do their original playbook, which was dismiss it as a hoax, say that this is another partisan attempt by Democrats to hurt Donald Trump, and this was the case where they could not prevent reality," Sherman said. "Fox News is a very powerful media organization, but it cannot stop people from dropping dead."





GOD .... I’M IN ... ( Class action time ) 
Need money for some new lights ... bwhahaha


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Now this sounds promising... ( evil laugh ) ....
> 
> *Fox News reportedly fears its early downplaying of COVID-19 leaves it open to lawsuits...... *
> 
> ...


And future action by the FCC under a new administration, jerk their licence for good. America had broadcast regulations for that kind of shit, at one time anyway...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2020)

You listening Larry H. Parker , Gloria Allred ? Better call Saul 

Let’s hit Faux news in the wallet


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2020)

That $1,200 is just a tick over what a worker would make in a month @ the federal minimum wage of $7.25/hr....before taxes. Wonder how they arrived at that number, hmm...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> You listening Larry H. Parker , Gloria Allred ? Better call Saul
> 
> Let’s hit Faux news in the wallet


Makes it a slam dunk after a federal conviction too, all the evidence from the feds is there for the taking, like shooting fish in a barrel for lawyers, easy money.


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Now this sounds promising... ( evil laugh ) ....
> 
> *Fox News reportedly fears its early downplaying of COVID-19 leaves it open to lawsuits...... *
> 
> ...





http://imgur.com/o5smUtR


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2020)

*Wuhan Residents Dismiss Official Coronavirus Death Toll: ‘The Incinerators Have Been Working Around the Clock’ ... 24/7*

Wuhan residents are increasingly skeptical of the Chinese Communist Party’s reported coronavirus death count of approximately 2,500 deaths in the city to date, with _*most people believing the actual number is at least 40,000.*_

“Maybe the authorities are gradually releasing the real figures, intentionally or unintentionally, so that people will gradually come to accept the reality,” a Wuhan resident, who gave only his surname Mao, told _Radio Free Asia_.

A city source added that, based on the aggregation of funeral and cremation numbers, authorities likely know the real number and are keeping it under wraps.

“*Every funeral home reports data on cremations directly to the authorities twice daily*,” the source said. “*This means that each funeral home only knows how many cremations it has conducted, but not the situation at the other funeral homes.”*

Think about that for a second ..... 

The city began lifting its lockdown on Saturday after two months of mandatory shutdown, with a complete lift of restrictions set for April 8. Funeral homes in Wuhan have been handing out the cremated remains to families every day, but rumors began circulating after one funeral home received two shipments of 5,000 urns over the course of two days, according to photos reported by Chinese media outlet _Caixin_, which were later censored.

Reports of the funeral’s crematoriums working nonstop also raised questions.

“*It can’t be right … because the incinerators have been working round the clock, so how can so few people have died?”* a man surnamed Zhang told _RFA_.

Wuhan residents said the government was paying families 3,000 yuan for “funeral allowances” in exchange for silence.....
*“For their SILENCE “ ..... *

Why would an authoritarian government release truth when its entire existence relies on suppression and deceit.

Bottom line ...... NOBODY , I mean NOBODY , including the orange imbecile should trust any kind of numbers , “ facts “ or information 
released from this country. They have no reason to.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2020)

More ammo for lawsuits .... drunk reporting ( throw this bitch into lawsuit ) ....
You can’t make this shit up .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2020)

*Keeping Health Care Workers, Public Safe Amid Coronavirus | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Drs. Leana Wen and Siddhartha Mukherjee discuss measures to keep medical workers and the public safe as coronavirus infections across the globe are on the rise. Aired on 3/30/2020.


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2020)

A little comic relief


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 30, 2020)

Our President is such a baby. 

Trump: "I don't like your question, Russia, I mean OANN can you please ask me a nice propaganda-esq question please"...

OANN: "Children killing Democrats are killing more Children than this virus, can you please use that to kill a couple minutes to play to the evangelicals. "

Trump: "What a lovely question"



Later in the rally...

"... Russia sent us a plane full of stuff, it was very nice of them...."

PBS Reporter: "Can you please talk about how we can get up to par with a per-Capita testing for this virus that is infecting a lot of people and killing us"...

Trump: "I know South Korea better than anyone, do you know how many people live in Seoul? We inherited a system that was bad (ignoring the fact he has been President for almost an entire term)....You ask nasty questions, I am going to go inside and watch TV"... Storms away.....


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2020)

Some places are not fucking around with idiot COVID-19 law breakers..... you hear that you stupid young fucks ?

COSTA RICA COPS take shots at surfers not complying with beach closure orders .....


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I cant watch those Trump rally briefings any longer. I'll stick to Cuomo for updates.


Too true. It's painful to watch him struggle through a prepared statement. Individual 1, the functional illiterate prezydint.


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2020)

Taken by an unnamed male nurse at a nyc hospital ..... body stacking.

Seriously , if you pray , do it . I do .


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So Cuomo is begging for out of state health care workers not in crisis right now to come to NY to help and HE will return the favor to the states that help when they get hit.
> whats he going to do put a gun up to the head of a NYC health care worker and tell them they have to go to bum fuck OK when it hits. What a joke. No doctor or nurse from NYC is going to go to the midwest. that there was total bullshit.


I would. I would totally put myself in harms way for people again and again. I also donated all my oxygen tanks to Cebu City.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 30, 2020)

Trump Hands Coronavirus Briefing To MyPillow Exec Who Tells Americans To Read Bible


The president again paraded corporate executives at the White House briefing meant to inform Americans about the COVID-19 pandemic.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Healthcare workers from other states are already there helping, but I don't believe for one second that an area like mine (very rural) would ever see the "favor" returned.
> 
> And for what it worth, just because I'd rather hear updates from Cuomo doesn't mean I endorse him. I just find him more credible than Trump.


What state are you in?
Word here is that OK will peak April 17th. I am at one if those rural main hub hospitals. Most of our patients come as far out as hour or hour and half away. Which i have been hearing could be a worse case scene then the city hospitals because the hospital is so small. The state is very locked down and business are deserted where I live. Even the Starbucks closed over 2 weeks ago and removed all their furniture. Not even a drive through. We had stopped all elective surgeries and no outpatient imaging exams. But the CT scans are keeping busy with all the Lung imaging trying to detect the Covid19 in the Lungs. Should they think about sending sick people over to the cancer center for scans would be troublesome. Mixing coughing sick covid-19 patients with immunodeficient cancer patients is very very troubling to me. One day at a time. They are not communicating the plans very well so i don’t know what to expect. 

have you seen Captain Morgan around? I hope he is OK.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2020)

Helicopter view of Los Angeles lockdown ( March 20th ) ..... my neck of the woods.
But it has even got more deserted since. As all so cal beach areas are now locked down completely.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 30, 2020)

Nobody on the road
nobody on the beach


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What state are you in?
> Word here is that OK will peak April 17th. I am at one if those rural main hub hospitals. Most of our patients come as far out as hour or hour and half away. Which i have been hearing could be a worse case scene then the city hospitals because the hospital is so small. The state is very locked down and business are deserted where I live. Even the Starbucks closed over 2 weeks ago and removed all their furniture. Not even a drive through. We had stopped all elective surgeries and no outpatient imaging exams. But the CT scans are keeping busy with all the Lung imaging trying to detect the Covid19 in the Lungs. Should they think about sending sick people over to the cancer center for scans would be troublesome. Mixing coughing sick covid-19 patients with immunodeficient cancer patients is very very troubling to me. One day at a time. They are not communicating the plans very well so i don’t know what to expect.
> 
> have you seen Captain Morgan around? I hope he is OK.


You are right, sending potential Covid patients to share facilities with cancer patients is a risky choice. It would be a shame for the facility where you work to lose your services because they need you but, damn, I'd be moving on too if I were you and had a better offer. They sound like they have poor management.

Could be that Captain is taking a posting break for now. It's hard to deal with the right wing liars when things get so very real as they are right now.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> China cannot be allowed to win.


They've already won.
They sacrificed a few thousand peasants but have a Billion more in reserve to keep the wheels turning.
Meanwhile, they unleashed unto the World the "China Virus" (yea, I'll say that  ) which has destroyed the world's economies. 
They're going to be the last man standing in the room when this is done, me thinks.
We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2020)

Wow , I was thinking this was that “ Christmas Present “ North Korea promised .....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2020)

And you guys thought China was going to take those tariffs up the ass ..... jokes on trump


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Helicopter view of Los Angeles lockdown ( March 20th ) ..... my neck of the woods.
> But it has even got more deserted since. As all so cal beach areas are now locked down completely.


Pollution has plummeted. I've never seen it so clear. I lived in the San Fernando Valley the first 26 years of my life.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> Pollution has plummeted. I've never seen it so clear. I lived in the San Fernando Valley the first 25 years of my life.


I remember the “ smog alerts “ from awhile back .... brown fucking haze / dull pain in the chest


----------



## topcat (Mar 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I remember the “ smog alerts “ from awhile back .... brown fucking haze / dull pain in the chest


"Hell week" in high school football was brutal. Gasping and wheezing for air.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh yeah .....Fuck Mike Lindell ( my pillow freak ) reading a prepped “ holy ass kiss “ for trump.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2020)

I quit watching the trumpvirus updates. Pure bullshit to massage the incompetent fool's ego.

How many of us will die from all the lies and denial?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Helicopter view of Los Angeles lockdown ( March 20th ) ..... my neck of the woods.
> But it has even got more deserted since. As all so cal beach areas are now locked down completely.


Never seen the 405 that clear at rush hour in at least 20 years of driving in the area


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 31, 2020)

A nice Indian electrophysiologist I once talked to was the happiest man I've ever known. He said to me " humans think they are all gods". He was a smart guy.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> A nice Indian electrophysiologist I once talked to was the happiest man I've ever known. He said to me " humans think they are all gods". He was a smart guy.


I think mother earth is eliminating it's problem...us.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

Stephen's YouTube channel,trying a show from home with his family as crew
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Stephen Colbert Returns With A Message: America, You Got This.*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 31, 2020)

This is JR's Tweet from the other day, showing his usual class.



And he's right, Trump did fuck over the Dems.
But the sad thing is that many more Americans identify themselves as Dems than Pukes (go figure that out & then ask why is a Puke in the WH?)
So yea, he fucked over the Dem's, that's indisputable, but what neither he nor his father seem to understand is that he also fucked over the Majority of Americans at the same time.

#Trumpsvirus


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Healthcare workers from other states are already there helping, but I don't believe for one second that an area like mine (very rural) would ever see the "favor" returned.
> 
> And for what it worth, just because I'd rather hear updates from Cuomo doesn't mean I endorse him. I just find him more credible than Trump.


credibility..there's that word again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

*Jimmy Kimmel’s Quarantine Monologue – Trump Ratings & The Lion Tiger King*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 31, 2020)

topcat said:


>


I haven't heard that song in 40 years.
Good selection 

Here's another tune from that era that somehow connects with me in this time of crisis, but I'm an old Hippie stoner that probably ate too much acid


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> More ammo for lawsuits .... drunk reporting ( throw this bitch into lawsuit ) ....
> You can’t make this shit up .
> 
> View attachment 4518618


if she took replacement hormones, her voice might return to pre-menopause decibel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

Here's a song for the Trumpers .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*John Prine - Some Humans Ain't Human - Fair & Square*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Jimmy Kimmel’s Quarantine Monologue – Trump Ratings & The Lion Tiger King*


Has anyone watched The Tiger King on Netflix yet?
My wife & son binged watched it the other day and said it was the sickest shit they ever watched.
Sounds good to me


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here's a song for the Trumpers .
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *John Prine - Some Humans Ain't Human - Fair & Square*


RIP John


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 31, 2020)

Check this shit out 


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-MkzW3FuoY/


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Check this shit out
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B-MkzW3FuoY/


i almost want to see that moron in a orange jumpsuit before Daddy. almost.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is JR's Tweet from the other day, showing his usual class.
> 
> View attachment 4519106
> 
> ...





Jimdamick said:


> Check this shit out
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B-MkzW3FuoY/


"Do you love me now, daddy?"


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 31, 2020)

9-Month-Old Is First Known Infant to Die from the Coronavirus in U.S.


In Illinois, a 9-month-old died after contracting COVID-19 — the first known infant death from the coronavirus in the U.S.



www.democracynow.org


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i almost want to see that moron in a orange jumpsuit before Daddy


Just the thought of that pos laying on his back gasping for air gives me solace & it will happen eventually, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

The Justice Dept. "This Bill Barr is so far up Trump's ass, he bumped into Hannity."- Bill Maher


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 31, 2020)

A trumpkin on fussbook who is a paramedic just shared a Michael Romo post that hot water, lemon, and baking soda will cure the covid-19. I've been using Peter Popoff holy water. I'll just use the holy water and heat it. Add lemon etc. Will microwaving holy water drive out the good spirits?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> A trumpkin on fussbook who is a paramedic just shared a Michael Romo post that hot water, lemon, and baking soda will cure the covid-19. I've been using Peter Popoff holy water. I'll just use the holy water and heat it. Add lemon etc. Will microwaving holy water drive out the good spirits?


That trumpkin just described Bud Washing ...

Imagine that *shrugs


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

This 180 degree turn from Trump about the severity is due to the spike in New Orleans, I think. (Ah ain't missin' Mardy Grah). Meanwhile, Florida has received everything it has asked for.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 31, 2020)

Chris Cuomo has COVID-19.
God damn I wish there was a God, & for once in my lifetime that He/She/It would answer a prayer from me.
Simple wish & I don't see a problem with it.
Please let Donald J Trump be infected.
That's all


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2020)

*Trump tried to flex by asking a reporter about the population of Seoul. Then he got it wrong by 28 million...... of course he did. *


To evade a reporter's question on the United States' coronavirus testing capabilities, President Donald Trump tried to flex with a fun fact.
*"I know South Korea better than anybody,"* Trump said when responding to the question from PBS NewsHour's Yamiche Alcindor. "It's a very tight — do you know how many people are in Seoul? Do you know how big the city of Seoul is? 38 million people. That's bigger than anything we have."
Seoul-proper — officially known as the Seoul Special City — has a population of around 10 million, according to the city government's English language website.
The greater metropolitan area clocks in at around 25 million, still far from Trump's estimate of 38 million — which is actually around the estimated population of the Greater Tokyo Area.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2020)

*Famed Neurosurgeon Dr. James Goodrich dies from coronavirus ..... *




The hospital described Goodrich as a "humble and truly caring man" who "did not crave the limelight and was beloved by his colleagues and staff." They spoke of his skills as a neurosurgeon, but also of his spirit, including how he baked cookies during the holidays and hand-delivered them to nurses.

The hospital called Goodrich a pioneer in the field of helping children with complex neurological conditions; he developed a multi-stage approach for separating craniopagus twins, like Jadon and Anias McDonald, who were fused at the brain and skull.
Goodrich was thrust into the spotlight in 2004 when he operated on Carl and Clarence Aguirre, twins from the Philippines who shared *about 8 centimeters of brain tissue.* In 2016, Goodrich led a team of 40 doctors in a 27-hour surgery at Montefiore Medical Center in the Bronx to separate Anias and Jadon, who were 13 months old when they were separated. CNN was in the operating room with Goodrich and the team as the boys were separated.

RIP good doctor


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

*CNN anchor Chris Cuomo diagnosed with coronavirus; he will continue working from home*








CNN anchor Chris Cuomo diagnosed with coronavirus; he will continue working from home


CNN anchor Chris Cuomo said Tuesday that he has been diagnosed with Covid-19.




www.cnn.com





New York (CNN Business)CNN anchor Chris Cuomo said Tuesday that he has been diagnosed with Covid-19.

He is feeling well, and will continue to anchor his 9 p.m. program "Cuomo Prime Time" from his home.
"In these difficult times that seem to get more difficult and complicated by the day, I just found out that I am positive for coronavirus," Cuomo wrote in a message on Twitter.
"I have been exposed to people in recent days who have subsequently tested positive and I had fevers, chills and shortness of breath," he wrote. "I just hope I didn't give it to the kids and Cristina. That would make me feel worse than this illness!"

Cuomo was most recently at CNN's offices in the Hudson Yards neighborhood of New York City last Friday. He anchored from his home on Monday, and interviewed his brother, New York Governor Andrew Cuomo. The two men traded brotherly barbs about the anchorman's basement live shot location.
Cuomo said Tuesday that he is "quarantined in my basement" and will "do my shows from here."
"We will all beat this by being smart and tough and united!" he wrote on Twitter.
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2020)

A pastor in Baton Rouge was reported as “ picking up worshippers “ in a vehicle for worship services ....

Note that these evangelicals are on a “ holy mission “ apparently to kill as many people as possible ... 
reminds one of those “ heavens gate “ fucktards .... vote the pukes out and the conservative rat fucks


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 31, 2020)

Social-distancing guidelines* to stay 6 feet from others may be woefully inadequate*, one scientist warns — saying the coronavirus can travel 27 feet and linger for hours.

MIT associate professor Lydia Bourouiba, who has researched the dynamics of coughs and sneezes for years, warns in newly published research that the current guidelines are based on outdated models from the 1930s.

Rather than the assumed safety of 6 feet, Bourouiba warns that “pathogen-bearing droplets of all sizes can travel 23 to 27 feet.”

Her research, published in the Journal of the American Medical Association, also warns that “droplets that settle along the trajectory can contaminate surfaces” — and “residues or droplet nuclei” may “stay suspended in the air for hours.”


nypost


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 31, 2020)

welcome darth vader mask then!


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 31, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> A pastor in Baton Rouge was reported as “ picking up worshippers “ in a vehicle for worship services ....
> 
> Note that these evangelicals are on a “ holy mission “ apparently to kill as many people as possible ...
> reminds one of those “ heavens gate “ fucktards .... vote the pukes out and the conservative rat fucks


I have no doubt that trumptards would cut off their own nuts if their dear leader told them to, but they are closer akin to the Manson family in my opinion.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 31, 2020)

did i see it here or on yahoo where costa rican police officers were shooting at surfers violating the order? 

that's what we need in red states.


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Mar 31, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> A pastor in Baton Rouge was reported as “ picking up worshippers “ in a vehicle for worship services ....
> 
> Note that these evangelicals are on a “ holy mission “ apparently to kill as many people as possible ...
> reminds one of those “ heavens gate “ fucktards .... vote the pukes out and the conservative rat fucks


A church about an hour from Seattle decided to hold a choir practice on March 10th, despite the early outbreak there. They made it optional, but still about half of the choir members showed up. Of the 60 people that showed up, 45 of them have become ill, 28 have tested positive, and 2 members in their 80s died.


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Mar 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> did i see it here or on yahoo where costa rican police officers were shooting at surfers violating the order?
> 
> that's what we need in red states.


Yeah, at Playa Hermosa. A Costa Rican pro was arrested at the same beach the following day, but he was let go after less than an hour and a small fine.

I've heard rumors that they've been ticketing people here in SD for surfing, but don't know anybody personally that has gotten one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

*John Prine - Illegal Smile*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Social-distancing guidelines* to stay 6 feet from others may be woefully inadequate*, one scientist warns — saying the coronavirus can travel 27 feet and linger for hours.
> 
> MIT associate professor Lydia Bourouiba, who has researched the dynamics of coughs and sneezes for years, warns in newly published research that the current guidelines are based on outdated models from the 1930s.
> 
> ...


Masks for the public, after the medical people and other essential types are taken care of, in the meantime, DIY from approved designs found online.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> welcome darth vader mask then!


Animal like printed patterns for masks will become popular, nihilistic ones too


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> did i see it here or on yahoo where costa rican police officers were shooting at surfers violating the order?
> 
> that's what we need in red states.


I do see @radiant Rudy running with a surfboard, never even had time to put on his drawers...


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I do see @radiant Rudy running with a surfboard, never even had time to put on his drawers...


Surf's up, dong's out. Hang loose, bro


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Surf's up, dong's out. Hang loose, bro


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> welcome darth vader mask then!


Animal like printed patterns for masks will become popular, nihilistic ones too 

All you would need are goggles with this complete head protection unit. Recommended for healthcare workers...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Animal like printed patterns for masks will become popular, nihilistic ones too
> 
> All you would need are goggles with this complete head protection unit. Recommended for healthcare workers...
> View attachment 4519453


"Does this rag smell like chloroform?"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> Yeah, at Playa Hermosa. A Costa Rican pro was arrested at the same beach the following day, but he was let go after less than an hour and a small fine.
> 
> I've heard rumors that they've been ticketing people here in SD for surfing, but don't know anybody personally that has gotten one.


It ain't ditch surfing season yet...
*Texas Ditch Surfing*


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 31, 2020)

srh88 said:


> "Does this rag smell like chloroform?"


Sounds like you are familiar with the:
D
E
N
N
I
S 
system. LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

srh88 said:


> "Does this rag smell like chloroform?"


Would look awesome with a white bunny suit, comes in N95 models with changeable filters, sent to red states as part of aid package...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Sounds like you are familiar with the:
> D
> E
> N
> ...


I got my roll of 100s and a box of magnums.. I'm ready to plow.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 31, 2020)

@srh88


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 31, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I got my roll of 100s and a box of magnums.. I'm ready to plow.


Dr Mantis Toboggan, is that you?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Dr Mantis Toboggan, is that you?


I wish lol. But I'm more like the carny at the end that stabs dee lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

Masks like this one with a simple printed message might become popular this summer, things like FUCK TRUMP or even MAGA, though they might get punched in the mask.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 31, 2020)

these masks are not really foolproof because you can still draw some air unfiltered from the sides... it has to be a real mask, with an independant synthetic air supply. This way we're also shielded from lots of environmental hazardous toxins and plagues.
As a human I should have the right to breath not-contaminated air. That would decrease so many sicknesses, I believe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> these masks are not really foolproof because you can still draw some air unfiltered from the sides... it has to be a real mask, with an independant synthetic air supply. This way we're also shielded from lots of environmental hazardous toxins and plagues.
> As a human I should have the right to breath not-contaminated air. That would decrease so many sicknesses, I believe.


I figure someone will print on regular N95 masks or use a felt tipped marker on them. Look for innovation!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 31, 2020)

OK, I got 1/8 left of shit schrooms which I'm gonna eat no matter what (I'll just drink more whisky & smoke more which is actually counterproductive, but I really don't give a shite anymore).
But, these 3 songs are gonna be my loop until I get where I wanna be.
















I'll see ya later & let ya know how things are working out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> OK, I got 1/8 left of shit schrooms which I'm gonna eat no matter what (I'll just drink more whisky & smoke more which is actually counterproductive, but I really don't give a shite anymore).
> But, these 3 songs are gonna be my loop until I get where I wanna be.
> 
> 
> ...


Lock down recreational activities...


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 31, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I wish lol. But I'm more like the carny at the end that stabs dee lol


i think Uncle Jack might be the funniest but darkest humor in the show. 

and the "Jew Lawyer" is also pretty good. Let's talk Bird Law with Charlie. 

@Jimdamick if you want to binge watch a funny show, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia gets my vote.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

What's happening, Individual 1?







Jimdamick said:


> Chris Cuomo has COVID-19.
> God damn I wish there was a God, & for once in my lifetime that He/She/It would answer a prayer from me.
> Simple wish & I don't see a problem with it.
> Please let Donald J Trump be infected.
> That's all


COVID-19 wants in the race, but syphilis is way ahead.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 31, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> these masks are not really foolproof because you can still draw some air unfiltered from the sides... it has to be a real mask, with an independant synthetic air supply. This way we're also shielded from lots of environmental hazardous toxins and plagues.
> As a human I should have the right to breath not-contaminated air. That would decrease so many sicknesses, I believe.


My facemask is a POS, but I wear it outside as a sign of community, just showing your concerned about your fellow humans.
I wear one knowing that actually it means fuck all as far as contamination is concerned (WASH YOUR HANDS!!!!), but more as a symbol of caring about the people around me.
So, let's all look like "smart" idiots , and if we have them, use gloves & masks in public.
Just think of it as an early Halloween


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> did i see it here or on yahoo where costa rican police officers were shooting at surfers violating the order?
> 
> that's what we need in red states.


A good start. There's no good surf in red states.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 31, 2020)

topcat said:


> A good start. There's no good surf in red states.


havent you seen those guys surfing the waves off of huge cargo ships near the coast of Louisiana?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> My facemask is a POS, but I wear it outside as a sign of community, just showing your concerned about your fellow humans.
> I wear one knowing that actually it means fuck all as far as contamination is concerned (WASH YOUR HANDS!!!!), but more as a symbol of caring about the people around me.
> So, let's all look like "smart" idiots , and if we have them, use gloves & masks in public.
> Just think of it as an early Halloween


A good mask will make a big difference, healthcare workers wear PPE for a reason. There are some good DIY mask designs online and on Youtube, approved by experts etc, make do and make a good one until you can get proper ones, then write FUCK TRUMP on it with a felt tipped marker in letters as large as you can! Or maybe
*GO
with
Joe*
If the wife won't let you out of the house with the fuck Trump mask, tell her your wearing a mask! No one will know...


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> havent you seen those guys surfing the waves off of huge cargo ships near the coast of Louisiana?


wake surfing is artificial.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 31, 2020)

topcat said:


> wake surfing is artificial.


it's either that or banging your sister in the red states. or both.


----------



## eddy600 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

"May those who love us, love us, and those who don't, may god turn their hearts, and if he doesn't turn their hearts, may he turn their ankles, so we'll know them by their limping." -old Irish curse.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> it's either that or banging your sister in the red states. or both.


Ya' got me there!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 31, 2020)

topcat said:


> What's happening, Individual 1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like too see what happens at 250 meters with a 170 grain bullet fired from a .270 Winchester at that fuckers head.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

A little comic relief


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Mar 31, 2020)

topcat said:


> A good start. There's no good surf in red states.


NC has consistently good waves.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 31, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> NC has consistently good waves.


and even better vinegar based pulled pork BBQ.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Social-distancing guidelines* to stay 6 feet from others may be woefully inadequate*, one scientist warns — saying the coronavirus can travel 27 feet and linger for hours.
> 
> MIT associate professor Lydia Bourouiba, who has researched the dynamics of coughs and sneezes for years, warns in newly published research that the current guidelines are based on outdated models from the 1930s.
> 
> ...


Interesting ......

Let’s compare the ” field of transmission “ compared to a fart .

While anecdotal evidence circulating on the Internet states that farts travel an *average of 10 feet (3 meters) per second, or nearly 7 miles per hour,* a scientific determination of fart speed is more difficult to pinpoint. If we were to calculate the velocity of a fart, the kinetic theory of gases would offer useful guidelines. All gases — including those that escape the body during a fart —have macroscopic properties that include temperature and pressure related to molecular motion. When gases are at the same temperature and volume, they will exert the same pressure against their containers. And, therefore the greater the temperature of the gas, the more kinetic energy it will have, because heated atoms move faster than cooled atoms. Chewing with your mouth open , increases air into your gut and ado the overall pressure. Each individual has their own unique gut flora that determines the final odiferous result.

SCIENCE !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i think Uncle Jack might be the funniest but darkest humor in the show.
> 
> and the "Jew Lawyer" is also pretty good. Let's talk Bird Law with Charlie.
> 
> @Jimdamick if you want to binge watch a funny show, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia gets my vote.


The trailer park boys are from my neck of the woods and recommended for sheer stupid.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> NC has consistently good waves.


Just havin' fun, no offense intended.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

topcat said:


> A good start. There's no good surf in red states.


They ditch surf...


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The trailer park boys are from my neck of the woods and recommended for sheer stupid.


yes, love me some Bubbles. lol. they are funny as hell too. i'm re-watching that entire series.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Mar 31, 2020)

topcat said:


> Just havin' fun, no offense intended.


None takin. Don't live there, never been.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2020)

*SURVEY 2020 : 

Q: Would you spend a night with Kellyanne Cryptkeeper or take a mouthful of virus ? 


*



Disclaimer - Not responsible for burned retinas


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

Freshman year in high school, I had a teacher who looked just like the piano player. My friends and I wondered, is he...? Bitchin tune.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *SURVEY 2020 :
> 
> Q: Would you spend a night with Kellyanne Cryptkeeper or take a mouthful of virus ?
> 
> ...


That's a cadaver, what's the reward again?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2020)

shhhhhhh! The Impeached President is going to be taking questions..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *SURVEY 2020 :
> 
> Q: Would you spend a night with Kellyanne Cryptkeeper or take a mouthful of virus ?
> 
> ...


what is that dark shadow at her bikini line..?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 31, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *SURVEY 2020 :
> 
> Q: Would you spend a night with Kellyanne Cryptkeeper or take a mouthful of virus ?
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to a reinterment event for Kelly AnnCadaver and Mike 'wax man" Pence this november


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what is that dark shadow at her bikini line..?


idk ... a growth ? , shriveled balls ? .... duct tape ? .... Bat soup ?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 31, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> idk ... a growth ? , shriveled balls ? .... duct tape ? .... Bat soup ?


im not noticing??? I think her body looks pretty good.
without question I'd consort w Kelly, but only if she stuck to sexy talk


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what is that dark shadow at her bikini line..?


Bruise from the elastic?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2020)

sorry men, more like beard stubble.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

sorry women, cadaver's cannot grow beards.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 31, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> im not noticing??? I think her body looks pretty good.
> without question I'd consort w Kelly, but only if she stuck to sexy talk


she does have a hot little body. nice jugs.
she's a 2 bagger though.
one bag to cover her face and one to cover mine just in case any of my buddies happen to be passing by the window


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 31, 2020)

topcat said:


> Cadaver's cannot grow beards.


hair continues to grow after death! Also merkens


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Mar 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> she does have a hot little body. nice jugs.
> she's a 2 bagger though.
> one bag to cover her face and one to cover mine just in case any of my buddies happen to be passing by the window


She has NO ass. It's literally not there.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> hair continues to grow after death! Also merkens


For a short time. Plants do the same.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 31, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> She has NO ass. It's literally not there.


Thanks for looking and reporting your observations. I couldn't. Simply could not.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 31, 2020)

Might I suggest..

more of a challenge.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 31, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Might I suggest..
> View attachment 4519617
> more of a challenge.


Isn't she a TV weather reporter in Brazil?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Isn't she a TV weather reporter in Brazil?


20 min of looking at weather girls on you tube, I found this:









Pune hot models


I am Rucihika Rana a Pune Dating girl.I am 21-year old gorgeous Catlog Model from Bollywood and kellywood, who made Path in Industry in all Way in Add Films and T.V Shows. Her New film “KAASH” has recently completed 50% Shoot successful.




www.chictopia.com





rucihikarana 's Thoughts:



I am Rucihika Rana a *Pune Dating girl*.I am 21-year old gorgeous Catlog Model from Bollywood and kellywood, who made Path in Industry in all Way in Add Films and T.V Shows. Her New film “KAASH” has recently completed 50% Shoot successful.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 31, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> 20 min of looking at weather girls on you tube, I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, a PhD climate scientist. Just what I thought. 

I am attracted to intelligent and well educated women.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2020)

I love the smell of silicone in the morning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

*John Oliver: How I'm Hosting "Last Week Tonight" In Isolation*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2020)

Trump - Pence news :


The heightened scrutiny comes as American health care workers complain of severe shortages of masks, goggles and gloves amid a nationwide spike in coronavirus cases, and as Democrats rip *the administration for shipping aid to other countries while vastly underestimating America’s own needs.*


“Trump, you incompetent idiot! You sent 18 tons of PPE to China early but ignored warnings & called COVID19 concerns a hoax,” Rep. Maxine Waters (D-Calif.) tweeted on Monday, *referring to 17.8 tons of medical supplies*—including masks, gowns, gauze, and respirators—the U.S. delivered in February to help with the outbreak in China. 
“You’ve endangered doctors, nurses, aids [sic], orderlies, & janitors -- all risking their lives to save ours. Pray 4 forgiveness for the harm that you’re causing!”

Administration officials reject that criticism, noting that the supplies sent to China “ came from private donations, “ not the Strategic National Stockpile. 

Yeah ... riiiiigghhttt !

And they explain that as they seek to balance domestic needs against diplomatic considerations, getting a better handle on which supplies are going where is vital.

Bring back “burning at the stake ” ASAP


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2020)

Trump was persuaded to U-turn on reopening the US economy by Easter when he saw polls showing how badly it could damage his reelection chances


The president's change of mind was also said to be prompted by his seeing projections of possible new infections from lifting restrictions too early.




www.businessinsider.com





*Trump was persuaded to U-turn on reopening the US economy by Easter when he saw polls showing how badly it could damage his reelection chances*

President Donald Trump reversed course and canceled plans to reopen the US economy by Easter after seeing polls showing widespread opposition to the move, The New York Times reported.
The Washington Post also reported that advisers warned Trump that an increase in coronavirus deaths from prematurely lifting his lockdown could dent his reelection chances.
As recently as last week, Trump was floating the possibility of reopening the US economy by Easter — which falls around mid-April — despite warnings from public-health officials.
Multiple reports have indicated Trump fears that the tanking stock market and stalled economy will hurt his reelection chances.
President Donald Trump was persuaded against trying to reopen the US economy by Easter only after seeing polls showing widespread support for continuing coronavirus lockdown measures, The New York Times reported Monday.

In a White House coronavirus task force briefing on Sunday, the president announced that a federal lockdown advisory would remain in place through April.

The announcement was an abrupt U-turn by the president, who just the week before was touting the possibility of having normal American life restart at Easter — which falls around mid-April — despite warnings from public-health officials.

The Times reported that Trump's change of mind was prompted not just by projections of the number of infections that could be caused by lifting restrictions too early but also by polls showing widespread public support for continuing lockdown measures and opposition to reopening the economy too early.

Trump's campaign officials also told the president that if guidelines were lifted too early and death rates rose, it could be more damaging to the president's chances of reelection in November than the economic damage caused by continuing them, The Washington Post reported Monday, citing two officials with knowledge of discussions.
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2020)

Tied down my ass ... Fuck you commie sack licking Ruskie cum guzzlin Trump blowin mutha fucking gay twink lovin knob nibbler asshole puke ...... ( did i miss anything ? )


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 31, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Tied down my ass ... Fuck you commie sack licking Ruskie cum guzzlin Trump blowin mutha fucking gay twink lovin knob nibbler asshole puke ...... ( did i miss anything ? )
> 
> View attachment 4519904


dullard


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm wondering if the lack of due diligence and irresponsible actions over the epidemic in Florida and other red states is political, they want this to run away in the country, they can't be that stupid though. What some republican governors are not doing now is stunningly stupid and criminally negligent.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what is that dark shadow at her bikini line..?


It’s caused by an aging change to the fascia of Camper, this is part of the panniculus adiposus which is suspended from the inguinal ligament which is what you see as the straight line, the bat soup spillage is caused by a shadow from the hanging and bulging adipose tissue.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

*COVID-19 resources*
*COVID-19 US state-by-state projections*
*This page was most recently updated at 6 a.m. Pacific, March 31, 2020. *To view the changes to the model, please visit our estimation updates page.





__





COVID-19 resources


IHME’s COVID-19 projections were developed in response to requests from the University of Washington School of Medicine and other US hospital systems and state governments working to determine when COVID-19 would overwhelm their ability to care for patients.




www.healthdata.org





See state by state death rate projections here, see where your state rates.








IHME | COVID-19 Projections


Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.




covid19.healthdata.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

*As Some States Go Soft On COVID-19 Mitigation, 'Every Day Counts' | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow points out that the terrible projections of COVID-19 death rates in the U.S. are based on fully implemented mitigation measures that are still not in place, and talks with Christopher Murray, director of the University of Washington's Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluations, about how much worse the projections get when some states don't both issuing stay-at-home orders. 

*Some States Hold Out On Stay-At-Home Orders Despite Dire COVID-19 Forecast | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow reports that even with the White House presenting a model projecting over 100,000 U.S. deaths from the coronavirus, many states have no statewide stay-at-home order and others only a partial order.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

Why bother? Trump has lots of ventilators for him... Lots of money to bail out the Florida economy too.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Despite Case Surge, Florida Gov. Resists Stay-At-Home Order | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2020)

It's aeration and not just droplets. Sadly, Schuylaar called it...remember all those masks I gathered in the beginning? if you're in the same room as the infected it was reasonable to think that it would be in the air from speaking and breathing, not just droplets. That's why so many hospital workers and first responders are becoming infected- it's in the common air exchange.

I trusted Trumpy* not one fvcking iota.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why bother? Trump has lots of ventilators for him... Lots of money to bail out the Florida economy too.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Despite Case Surge, Florida Gov. Resists Stay-At-Home Order | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


ventilators are not a guarantee you will survive..stay home.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 1, 2020)

Capitalism 101
Profit at no matter what the cost
That's the way it works, right?









The US paid millions of taxpayer dollars to a company for thousands of much-needed ventilators. But the company is busy selling more expensive models abroad.


A ProPublica investigation found the US paid millions for 10,000 ventilators to prepare for a pandemic. Not a single one is in the national stockpile.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2020)

zeddd said:


> It’s caused by an aging change to the fascia of Camper, this is part of the panniculus adiposus which is suspended from the inguinal ligament which is what you see as the straight line, the bat soup spillage is caused by a shadow from the hanging and bulging adipose tissue.


+rep

that WAS the answer I was looking for


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Capitalism 101
> Profit at no matter what the cost
> That's the way it works, right?
> 
> ...


that's why he doesn't want to leverage war production act then his friends wouldn't be able to gouge those on their death bed.

and yet, a new low; simply vile.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

*TOS violation exception requested for a link to available masks.* It is better to ask forgiveness than to seek permission... The spam email said they were $18 US! Prices must be going up fast.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*10Pcs KN95 FFP2 3D Foldable Face Mask 4-layer Dustproof Non-woven Air Filter Breathing Protective Mask*









10Pcs KN95 3D Foldable Face Masks 4-layer Dustproof Non-woven Air Filter Breathing Protective Mask


Only US$14.99, shop 10pcs kn95 3d foldable face masks 4-layer dustproof non-woven air filter breathing protective mask at Banggood.com. Buy fashion masks online.




www.banggood.com









__





respirator mask 3m - Buy respirator mask 3m with free shipping | Banggood.com


Buy the best and latest respirator mask 3m on banggood.com offer the quality respirator mask 3m on sale with worldwide free shipping.




www.banggood.com





For wholesale sales direct from China




__





Respirator Masks-Respirator Masks Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.comRespirators & Masks


Respirator Masks Manufacturers & Respirator Masks Suppliers Directory - Find a Respirator Masks Manufacturer and Supplier. Choose Quality Respirator Masks Manufacturers, Suppliers, Exporters at Alibaba.com.Respirators & Masks




www.alibaba.com


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 1, 2020)

The Pentagon presently has tons of medical supplies but the Trump administration will not tell them where to send any of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> ventilators are not a guarantee you will survive..stay home.


You have a 100% chance of dying without one if you're hospitalised and millions will be, a 50% chance with one.
Best not to have yer ass in the air and yer drawers at yer knees, it can't get ya unless ya do, but occasionally ya got to take a shit.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You have a 100% chance of dying without one if you're hospitalised and millions will be a 50% chance with one.
> Best not to have yer ass in the air and yer drawers at yer knees, it can't get ya unless ya do, but occasionally ya got to take a shit.


and when you take that shit, wear a mask.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 1, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> The Pentagon presently has tons of medical supplies but the Trump administration will not tell them where to send any of it.


All those vacant posts in the government and those that are filled, are filled with incompetent toadies, Donald has no levers of power to pull.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> The Pentagon presently has tons of medical supplies but the Trump administration will not tell them where to send any of it.


that's because he and mcconnell won't get their cut if they do.

when a king won't behave the only options left are revolution and assassination.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and when you take that shit, wear a mask.


If you smelt my shit sometimes you'd wear one too! Activated charcoal filter recommended (used to have one hanging on the bathroom door years ago) and yer eyes will probably water too...


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you smelt my shit sometimes you'd wear one too! Activated charcoal filter recommended (used to have one hanging on the bathroom door years ago) and yer eyes will probably water too...


why do you have McD dumps? triple flushers?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> The Pentagon presently has tons of medical supplies but the Trump administration will not tell them where to send any of it.


Donald is saving them for the red states when the nose pickers and shit kickers get it he doesn't want the cupboard to be bare for the base. The red states will get all the aid and ventilators they need, Donald will order them removed from the blue states. That must be why they are acting like pigs, gobbling up all the national resources by not taking protective measures.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is saving them for the red states when the nose pickers and shit kickers get it he doesn't want the cupboard to be bare for the base. The red states will get all the aid and ventilators they need, Donald will order them removed from the blue states. That must be why they are acting like pigs, gobbling up all the national resources by not taking protective measures.


ventilators are not a guarantee you will survive..the nurse who had asthma? you KNOW he WAS given THE best care..it's in the air you exchange in a room and not just droplets. they lied.









Nurse at Mt. Sinai Hospital in New York Dies of COVID-19


RN Kious Jordan Kelly was an assistant nurse manager who died earlier this week, reportedly NYC’s first nurse death from COVID-19 coronavirus. The hospital had resorted to using garbage bags for PPE due to lack of facemasks, gowns and other protective equipment.




nurse.org


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)

http://imgur.com/zNLJwTz


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 1, 2020)

Under the best-case scenario presented yesterday at the WH, Trump will see more Americans die from the coronavirus in the weeks and months to come than Presidents Harry S. Truman, Dwight D. Eisenhower, John F. Kennedy, Lyndon B. Johnson and Richard M. Nixon saw die in the Korean and Vietnam wars combined.
The lowest estimate would claim nearly as many Americans as World War I under President Woodrow Wilson and 14 times as many Americans as Iraq and Afghanistan together under Presidents George W. Bush and Barack Obama.
Trump always strove to be #1, and by the end of this month he will have achieved that goal by having more Americans die under his watch than anyone else in the history of the US.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

*Senators Seek Federal Government To Take Over Medical Supply Chain | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Sen. Chris Murphy, D-Conn., along with Sen. Brian Schatz, D-Hawaii, have introduced legislation requiring the federal government to take over the medical supply chain. Sen. Murphy joins Morning Joe to discuss. Aired on 4/1/2020.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 1, 2020)

My Grandfather died of cancer in 1970. 

Thanks Trump!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> My Grandfather died of cancer in 1970.
> 
> Thanks Trump!!!


No one likes you


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 1, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> No one likes you


----------



## hillbill (Apr 1, 2020)

Fuck trump


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Fuck trump


...his family, administration and those who voted for and/or support him.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> ...his family, administration and those who voter for and/or support him.


Works for me

Pathetic, anemic and 2 month too late response to a very real and deadly threat

Unforgivable


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Works for me
> 
> Pathetic, anemic and 2 month too late response to a very real and deadly threat
> 
> Unforgivable


simply vile is what it comes down to..if he starts gifting us with wool blankets..?


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> simply vile is what it comes down to..if he starts gifting us with wool blankets..?


But not Florida, just blue states.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Works for me
> 
> Pathetic, anemic and 2 month too late response to a very real and deadly threat
> 
> Unforgivable


He's "going to run it like a business", not like a nation filled with people. There's no profit in that.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Tied down my ass ... Fuck you commie sack licking Ruskie cum guzzlin Trump blowin mutha fucking gay twink lovin knob nibbler asshole puke ...... ( did i miss anything ? )
> 
> View attachment 4519904


This Republican administration has been one excuse after another except they managed to pass a tax cut for the wealthy. They don't have to make up an excuse for not getting that done. They do have their priorities.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> This Republican administration has been one excuse after another except they managed to pass a tax cut for the wealthy. They don't have to make up an excuse for not getting that done. They do have their priorities.


A huge base of racist morons and suckers make it so, they are easy prey for this bunch of grifters. Donald found his true home among his own kind, liars, conmen and heartless assholes.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A huge base of racist morons and suckers make it so, they are easy prey for this bunch of grifters. Donald found his true home among his own kind, liars, conmen and heartless assholes.


Republican leadership, aka liars, conmen and heartless assholes can't gaslight a killer-epidemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

*Mike Barnicle: Deconstructing Government Is Not The Answer | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





As governors across the country are challenging the Trump WH's notion that states are well-equipped to handle the coronavirus crisis, Mike Barnicle weighs in on why government is crucial in times of crisis. Aired on 4/1/2020.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

His method of operation is to take all he can out of his business (this nation), then claim bankruptcy and get tax credits for years to follow. The fuck has Lucifer as his Attorney General and the Grim Reaper controlling the Senate. The call was perfect. The transcript was perfect.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

*John Oliver On Trump's Handling Of The Pandemic Response*





Friend of The Late Show and host of "Last Week Tonight," John Oliver, points out a few of the holes in President Trump's narrative of how well he's handling the government's response to the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

For our republicunt _friends_.




Fun Fact; If you start "Won't get fooled again" at 11:52:15 on New Years Eve, Roger Daltrey shouts "yeeeeaaahh" at midnight.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 1, 2020)

Will the US be releasing prisoners as the covid 19 crisis gets worse?








Coronavirus: Prisoners to be temporarily freed in response to pandemic


The move, involving fewer than 200 prisoners, will not apply to those convicted of serious crimes.



www.bbc.co.uk





The US has a whole lot more prisoners per population than anywhere else in the World.




__





BBC NEWS | In Depth


Visit BBC News for up-to-the-minute news, breaking news, video, audio and feature stories. BBC News provides trusted World and UK news as well as local and regional perspectives. Also entertainment, business, science, technology and health news.



news.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

*Wednesday 1st April, Global update - Coronavirus*






Dr. John Campbell


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> He's "going to run it like a business", not like a nation filled with people. There's no profit in that.


Um, they making lots of money off of sick people.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Um, they making lots of money off of sick people.


Dontcha' just loves you some capitalism? Mmm...dat's good. Stock the Swamp!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> Dontcha' just loves you some capitalism? Mmm...dat's good. Stock the Swamp!


Dont forget sacrificing it's people to help the economy.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

A little somethin' fer y'all that jess loves da prezydint


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 1, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What state are you in?
> Word here is that OK will peak April 17th. I am at one if those rural main hub hospitals. Most of our patients come as far out as hour or hour and half away. Which i have been hearing could be a worse case scene then the city hospitals because the hospital is so small. The state is very locked down and business are deserted where I live. Even the Starbucks closed over 2 weeks ago and removed all their furniture. Not even a drive through. We had stopped all elective surgeries and no outpatient imaging exams. But the CT scans are keeping busy with all the Lung imaging trying to detect the Covid19 in the Lungs. Should they think about sending sick people over to the cancer center for scans would be troublesome. Mixing coughing sick covid-19 patients with immunodeficient cancer patients is very very troubling to me. One day at a time. They are not communicating the plans very well so i don’t know what to expect.
> 
> have you seen Captain Morgan around? I hope he is OK.


I'm in Maine and have heard the same, mid April to June. After nursing school I worked med-surg with little bit of telemetry. I did that for a couple of years to gain my skills before moving on to EMS in the rural area I'm in now. My state only has 2 level 1 trauma units in the state. The rest are just small access point hospitals. Given the nature of this, and from what I'm hearing from friends, they're kinda winging it for now. I've kept my licenses current but I doubt they'll need me...at least I hope they wont. 
I'm not sure about cancer care patients but that would trouble me as well the diverse range of thoracic patients that could be exposed on the same levels.
This is definitely a learning experience for everyone.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> His method of operation is to take all he can out of his business (this nation), then claim bankruptcy and get tax credits for years to follow. The fuck has Lucifer as his Attorney General and the Grim Reaper controlling the Senate. The call was perfect. The transcript was perfect.


What makes that both terrifying and revolting is that it's true.

I don't think we'll recover from all of this in my lifetime. We're not only going into more debt than we can ever pay off, but we have lost ALL of our credibility.

We have proven to be a dysfunctional, finger pointing, unprepared, rudderless nation under Trump.

That damage will take decades of hard work and flawless leadership to overcome.

And folks, with half our nation STILL believing even now that Trump and the GOP are doing a good job, that's never going to happen.

What we are witnessing now isn't just a global pandemic of epic proportions, but the end of the United States being a world leader to ever be trusted or looked to in a global crisis.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> What makes that both terrifying and revolting is that it's true.
> 
> I don't think we'll recover from all of this in my lifetime. We're not only going into more debt than we can ever pay off, but we have lost ALL of our credibility.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that I'm at the end of my life, but I have no hope for the future of our kids. I'm also glad that my parents are gone, they sacrificed much more than I ever will, growing up in the Depression, then going through WWII, and surviving. They would cry if they were alive, as I do now.

This isn't the end of pandemics, there are worse to come. The future is bleak, I fear.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> I'm glad that I'm at the end of my life, but I have no hope for the future of our kids. I'm also glad that my parents are gone, they sacrificed much more than I ever will, growing up in the Depression, then going through WWII, and surviving. They would cry if they were alive, as I do now.
> 
> This isn't the end of pandemics, there are worse to come. The future is bleak, I fear.


My daughter gives me hope for the future. She sees all of this for what it is. She has many friends that do as well. 

There is hope. But neither of us will be around to see it come to fruition.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> I'm glad that I'm at the end of my life, but I have no hope for the future of our kids. I'm also glad that my parents are gone, they sacrificed much more than I ever will, growing up in the Depression, then going through WWII, and surviving. They would cry if they were alive, as I do now.
> 
> This isn't the end of pandemics, there are worse to come. The future is bleak, I fear.


I put my faith in the majority of millennial women, and the generations that they raise doing a great job now that they are starting to shine in their long careers and gaining leadership roles. They are not afraid of science and facts, nor unable to admit they are wrong and incapable of seeking help to get the best results.

My generation and older have a tendency to call them 'weak' and worse, but really it is that they are hard, smart, kind, workers that don't have a lot of the same hangups that we older people grew up with in our (white) male dominated society. Utilizing 100% of the populations best and brightest with the tools and infrastructure that America has build up over since WW2 I think we are in really good hands.

It will be a bumpy road until they push out the old chauvinistic males, but we will get there. 



TacoMac said:


> My daughter gives me hope for the future. She sees all of this for what it is. She has many friends that do as well.
> 
> There is hope. But neither of us will be around to see it come to fruition.


lol you beat me by moments.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 1, 2020)

I'll just pose another scenario to the utter destruction of the US and any hope for the future listed in a few posts above.

Yep, the US screwed up at the beginning of this crisis. Yep, we have a nutter at the top who is using this epidemic to further polarize this country. Yep, conservatives are ignoring social distancing guidelines as if they were made up by Democrats to "make Trump look bad". This is where we are today and yep, it means that many more will die that would have lived if we had a coherent leader as prez.

But we don't. We have had almost a decade of the same kind of fumbling luddites running most of our states. Those same states are not even close to doing what's necessary to slow its spread.

OTOH, California and Washington both reacted responsibly to the virus and they are in the early stages of seeing improvements. Oregon, set in-between those two economic powers got a whiff of the problem and followed their lead. New York is in agony but they are taking the necessary steps to stop the spread. The virus isn't partisan. It doesn't care what anybody says, knows or how they vote. It feeds on the kind of inaction and lack of care on display in Texas, Florida, Nevada, and other states that have not yet taken steps to stop it. In a matter of weeks, those states are going to be a horror show, while New York begins to heal and California enacts travel restrictions to protect their public from the luddite states. There is no way those states could pretend they weren't warned, either.

So, yeah, we are screwed in the short term. I don't think it's going to last. It's going to last long enough to teach a hard lesson to states that ignored medical scientists. My guess, it's going to be about a year before we can resume the kind of open society we used to be. But the strength of this nation was never in it's banks or stock market, which are about to get hammered down. It's the people who are law abiding, hard working and while we might argue about how smart we are, history shows we are smart enough to work our way through hard times without falling apart. As some falsely predict we will.

The wind is blowing hard on conservatives. They are going to take it hard, both in their numbers, their health and politically. This decade was set to be one of difficult change. Regardless of this epidemic, by the end of this decade, the boomer-dominated society we had going in was going to be exchanged with the more diverse, better educated and tolerant millennial generation. The early part of the 20's were looking to be a bitter cat and dog fight for political control. The fading conservative movement looked to be hardening voter exclusion laws in order to maintain power of a minority white demographic that still held a plurality. This epidemic changes all of that.

I suggest this epidemic moved the hands of the clock of change forward. I think that the epidemic is speeding up the much needed refresh in leadership and social policies that were acutely needed even before this epidemic. I also submit that we are not done for economically. This is still a large country with plenty of resources at its disposal. So, yeah, these are "interesting times". Covid-19 is speeding up change that was already taking place. In a few years, I look forward to living in a less divided, more socially progressive, environmentally conscious and knowledge-driven country. But, yeah, right now, it sucks.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> My daughter gives me hope for the future. She sees all of this for what it is. She has many friends that do as well.
> 
> There is hope. But neither of us will be around to see it come to fruition.


Good. We have to believe. There is no recourse. There's hope.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## londonfog (Apr 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


hey seriously would you be interested in giving UncleBaldrick a chance for a date. He has the biggest crush on you . He only wants to pull your ponytail because he likes you very much.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

OK, a little lightening up with one of my 5 top bands. Please, truck my blues away.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> For our republicunt _friends_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, my fellow Who Head 
My next selection






Your turn


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Ok, my fellow Who Head
> My next selection
> 
> 
> ...


 We're kindred spirits!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I'll just pose another scenario to the utter destruction of the US and any hope for the future listed in a few posts above.
> 
> Yep, the US screwed up at the beginning of this crisis. Yep, we have a nutter at the top who is using this epidemic to further polarize this country. Yep, conservatives are ignoring social distancing guidelines as if they were made up by Democrats to "make Trump look bad". This is where we are today and yep, it means that many more will die that would have lived if we had a coherent leader as prez.
> 
> ...


Fucking excellent piece of work, you should sell it 
Kudos


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Ok, my fellow Who Head
> My next selection
> 
> 
> ...


Pete solo, but still The Who.




A bitchin tune.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Thanks, Captain.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 1, 2020)

Trump is used to empty buildings and shuttered fucking businesses.......


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 1, 2020)

Here some nurses and medical staff donning Hefty garbage bags for protective gowns .... fashionable yet deadly.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Apr 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4520550


It's gonna be 1.5m.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump is used to empty buildings and shuttered fucking businesses.......
> 
> View attachment 4520534


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking excellent piece of work, you should sell it
> Kudos


Hey Jimmy if ya want N95 masks since ya got health problems, check out bangood.com, aliexpress.com and alibaba.com for wholesale lots. Use the on site search engine for masks and PPE, get fast shipping too. Buy extra and donate if ya can, make ya feel good about it too. They have tons of PPE and are very well stocked I figure, there's money to be made.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I put my faith in the majority of millennial women, and the generations that they raise doing a great job now that they are starting to shine in their long careers and gaining leadership roles. They are not afraid of science and facts, nor unable to admit they are wrong and incapable of seeking help to get the best results.
> 
> My generation and older have a tendency to call them 'weak' and worse, but really it is that they are hard, smart, kind, workers that don't have a lot of the same hangups that we older people grew up with in our (white) male dominated society. Utilizing 100% of the populations best and brightest with the tools and infrastructure that America has build up over since WW2 I think we are in really good hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

Randy Newman; Rednecks


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 1, 2020)

DEFCON 2 

*How coronavirus could be the ‘final straw’ for the U.S Postal Service ... No stimulus aide offered. *

The U.S. Postal Service has been in trouble for some time. Now, the coronavirus crisis has come along and made everything much worse.

Mail volume (and the accompanying revenue) could be down 50% this year, according to some estimates. The already teetering Postal Service could run out of money soon. That fear, combined with widespread concerns about letter carriers exposed to the virus, has put some lawmakers into a fatalistic mindset.

Rep. Gerry Connolly (D-Va.) put it bluntly: “We need to start thinking in those apocalyptic terms,” he said in an interview with Yahoo Finance Tuesday, “because we are about to face the apocalypse.”

The current crisis is “in many ways the final straw,” said Connolly, who is chairman of the House subcommittee that oversees the Postal Service. He believes that without some sort of intervention *it will run out of cash in June.*

Questions of safety are now dogging the service. “There's a growing anxiety that they're at risk and that there's not sufficient resources to protect them even in the *most minimal of ways like hand sanitizers or gloves or the like*,” Connolly said.

Two weeks ago, ProPublica published a report *saying that some postal employees were continuing to work after displaying COVID-19 symptoms, and seemingly healthy employees had insufficient protection against the virus.*

Postmaster General Megan J. Brennan responded to some of the concerns on Wednesday during a Board of Governors session. "We are promoting healthy behaviors and protocols and encouraging any employee who feels sick to stay home,” she said. “In order to further encourage this behavior, we have updated our leave policies to allow liberal use of leave."

Brennan also acknowledged some supply problems in the recent past saying, "we are continuing to work to overcome gaps in the supply chain to insure that our employees have access to hand sanitizer masks and gloves."

But questions are likely to keep coming. Sen. Cory Booker and other New Jersey Democrats wrote a letter to Postmaster General Brennan last week expressing a series of concerns and questions. On Tuesday, Sen. Bernie Sanders sent another letter raising similar questions.




A spokesperson for Booker told Yahoo Finance that his office has not received an answer but remains hopeful that we can work with the service “to implement stronger workplace protections for the safety and well-being of USPS employees as well as the millions of Americans who depend on their services.”

"The health and well-being of our employees is always our first thought in facing the COVID challenge," the Postmaster General said on Wednesday. She also underlined that the CDC, WHO, and Surgeon General all “have all said that there is very low risk that this virus is spread through mail which should be a comfort to us all and to the public.”

Connolly agreed the risk of transmission via mail is low, *but* “if we made sure that all of our postal workers had access to hand sanitizers and gloves, we could come close to eliminating the risk.” A lack of guidance or protection for letter carriers “is very imprudent and puts people at some risk. Not a high risk, but a risk.”

The USPS has made one change: it no longer requires customer signatures. Letter carriers will instead – from a distance – request the customer’s information and enter it themselves.


‘*They're going to run out of cash in June’*

The USPS operates as a self-supporting, independent federal agency – sort of halfway between an independent business and a government agency. It likes to tout that the service “receives no tax dollars,” instead paying for itself from the sale of postage, products and services.

During the phase 3 negotiations, Connolly and other House Democrats proposed changing that by eliminating outstanding debt and allotting $25 billion to further shore up USPS finances. *They even wrote a letter to Sen. Mitch McConnell “to seek your urgent help.”*

They also want to repeal a mandate imposed in the Postal Act of 2006, which they say denies the USPS a chance to be profitable, arguing that the rule requires the Postal Service to pre-fund retirement health benefits for its employees. It’s a financial burden that puts “the Postal Service in a straight jacket,” according to Connolly, and has been the focus of repeal attempts for years.

*The push didn’t work. The final package, signed into law by President Trump last Friday, included $10 billion in additional borrowing authority with strings attached.*

” Stings Attached “ .......

The National Association of Letter Carriers, a union representing postal employees, responded: “That is woefully inadequate.”

Connolly says that some of the conditions on the $10 billion (including more of a Treasury role in management) was “an unacceptable condition for everybody,” and he still sees the USPS going out of business within months if nothing is done.


*Then USPS and ‘Phase 4’ negotiations*


The Postal Service has been gradually shrinking for years as outfits like UPS and Fedex Express (not to mention email) encroach further on its business. Total mail volume has shrunk from 170.9 billion pieces of mail in 2010 to 146.4 billion in 2018.

Yet advocates note the USPS still serves important functions, from delivering prescription drugs to Social Security checks. It also remains the only option in some rural areas where; as the National Association of Letter Carriers points out, “private companies rely on the USPS for last-mile delivery.”

We have to hang in there and VOTE THESE REPUB FUCKS OUT ! 
#FuckYouMoscowMitch #FuckYouTrump 

Moscow Mitch has already been cockblocking Pelosi on follow up talks on legislation from the house and stated he will “ MOVE 
SLOWLY “ on it........ unfucking believable. .. and even Jared has quietly Jockeyed his position behind FEMA. 

Lord Jesus in heaven send two flaming lightning bolts up their collective asses.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)

Guess the state.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Guess the state.


Surprised some nut with an AK47 doesn’t clean house .........


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 1, 2020)

SPEAKING OF NUTS .......


*PYSCHO Engineer tried to crash train into USNS Mercy in Los Angeles: Feds .... *

Seems the nutcases are starting to come out .....

Investigators arrested a California train engineer Tuesday after he allegedly derailed a train in a bid to crash into the USNS Mercy, the hospital ship treating non-COVID-19patients at the Port of Los Angeles to lessen the burden on area hospitals, prosecutors said.

Eduardo Moreno, 44, was expected to appear in court Wednesday for arraignment on train wrecking charges.

MORE: What to know about the Navy hospital ships coming to New York and California

Around 1 p.m. Tuesday, Moreno allegedly ran the train at full speed off the end of the tracks near the Navy medical boat, smashing through several concrete and chain barriers, before sliding through a parking lot nearly 250 yards from the Mercy, according to the criminal complaint.

No one was injured and the boat wasn't damaged, however, the train leaked a substantial amount of fuel, the complaint said.

A California Highway Patrol officer caught Moreno as he allegedly tried to escape from the scene, according to the complaint. Moreno allegedly told officers and FBI investigators that he deliberately derailed the train because he was suspicious of the Mercy's intentions and thought it was actually part of a government takeover, the complaint said.

"Moreno stated that he acted alone and had not pre-planned the attempted attack," according to a statement from the U.S. Attorney's Office in the Central District of California. "While admitting to intentionally derailing and crashing the train, he said he knew it would bring media attention and 'people could see for themselves,' referring to the Mercy."

MORE: How the US military is being utilized in responding to coronavirus

In an interview with FBI agents, Moreno stated that "he did it out of the desire to ‘wake people up,’" according to the complaint.

Investigators are still reviewing surveillance footage from the scene, including inside the locomotive.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 1, 2020)

Which do you think is scarier?
Mike Pence as the lead in the USA's fight against COVID-19 or Jarod Kushner?
How about both 


Behind the scenes, Kushner takes charge of coronavirus response


Why do I think this will not end up well?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Which do you think is scarier?
> Mike Pence as the lead in the USA's fight against COVID-19 or Jarod Kushner?
> How about both
> 
> ...


The fucking gang who couldn't shoot straight, these clowns couldn't run a stick up a cow's arse much less run a government jimmy. 
Order your own PPE from China and crowd fund to buy in bulk for your local hospital, china has got lots of the shit on aliexpress or alibaba. Better yet crowd fund to buy the manufacturing equipment you need from China and make your own masks locally, go to alibaba and type in "mask making machine or equipment" to see what I mean. You can't depend on the feds, you'll die waiting on Trump, DIY to survive this time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Which do you think is scarier?
> Mike Pence as the lead in the USA's fight against COVID-19 or Jarod Kushner?
> How about both
> 
> ...


What's most scary jimmy is the fact that in november 40% of the people and a majority of white males will still vote for this waste of skin.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What's most scary jimmy is the fact that in november 40% of the people and a majority of white males will still vote for this waste of skin.


Nah, he won't get 40% but he'll still get his base 37%. (if any are left alive after this, which should wipe out a bunch of the dumb fucks, hopefully)


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Guess the state.


Florida?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Which do you think is scarier?
> Mike Pence as the lead in the USA's fight against COVID-19 or Jarod Kushner?
> How about both
> 
> ...


Notice any difference...


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Notice any difference...


In the US unless you have filed an electronic Federal tax return with direct deposit, you will have to wait for a paper check that will take around 2 to 3 weeks to arrive, theoretically 
Geez, Canada seems to have their shit together, again.
Must be nice


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> In the US unless you have filed an electronic Federal tax return with direct deposit, you will have to wait for a paper check that will take around 10 days to arrive, theoretically
> Geez, Canada seems to have their shit together, again.
> Must be nice


The virus is bad enough, having a fucking idiot and lunatic running the place would make me climb the fucking walls! It's a comfort to have confidence in one's government, their response wasn't perfect, but neither was anybody else's. Our mortality rate is a quarter of America's per capita jimmy and we started from the same place, I figure 3/4s of your deaths are trump's fault. So far he's made it 4 times worse than it has to be in America.
US dead = 5,110
Can dead= 129 x10* =1290 in US terms, you're now 4 times our death rate. So 3/4s of the American deaths are Donald's fault so far. MAGA
*USA has 320 million canada 38 million


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You have a 100% chance of dying without one if you're hospitalised and millions will be, a 50% chance with one.
> Best not to have yer ass in the air and yer drawers at yer knees, it can't get ya unless ya do, but occasionally ya got to take a shit.


I heard on NPR today as high as 80% don't survive on ventilator.


DIY-HP-LED said:


> The virus is bad enough, having a fucking idiot and lunatic running the place would make me climb the fucking walls! It's a comfort to have confidence in one's government, their response wasn't perfect, but neither was anybody else's. Our mortality rate is a quarter of America's per capita jimmy and we started from the same place, I figure 3/4s of your deaths are trump's fault. So far he's made it 4 times worse than it has to be in America.
> US dead = 5,110
> Can dead= 129 x10* =1290 in US terms, you're now 4 times our death rate. So 3/4s of the American deaths are Donald's fault so far. MAGA
> *USA has 320 million canada 38 million


How about this guy?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Surprised some nut with an AK47 doesn’t clean house .........


Well, why kill people that are going to die anyways?


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Guess the state.


"Holly came from Miami, FLA"


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> DEFCON 2
> 
> *How coronavirus could be the ‘final straw’ for the U.S Postal Service ... No stimulus aide offered. *
> 
> ...


Man, that hits home. I'm a retired letter carrier.


----------



## Poobzilla (Apr 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Still unsure how this is all going to turn out for us. Seems like the morons forget about social distancing when the sun comes out or are at the shops every single day just to buy some snacks. We cannot enforce in the shops and although management know they don't give a fuck, money over employee health seems to be the game, just like back when big industry was getting started. But then again this has always been the norm in our capitalist society.
I am even being investigated for politely telling people to respect social distancing as they are taking up whole aisles in the shops by walking about in groups when they should only be letting 1 person in the store(unless circumstances dictate otherwise, i.e. single mums, helping disabled/oap's). I get this but social distancing must be taken seriously and it's severely fucking with my anxiety. Won't get paid if I go off either due to it not being related to covid.
Was trying not to rant but hey-ho, there ya go lol

P.S. Not sure when they dispersed from this thread, but glad all the muppets seem to be gone.


----------



## Poobzilla (Apr 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> DEFCON 2
> 
> *How coronavirus could be the ‘final straw’ for the U.S Postal Service ... No stimulus aide offered. *
> 
> ...


Some of the delivery centres for the royal mail have/are thinking about going on strike due to them still crawling all over each other in the sorting offices and having no PPE at all.
I feel this made up quote is not far from the truth, "Thankyou for being an essential worker during this crisis, but in regards to PPE, go fuck yourselves"


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> Some of the delivery centres for the royal mail have/are thinking about going on strike due to them still crawling all over each other in the sorting offices and having no PPE at all.
> I feel this made up quote is not far from the truth, "Thankyou for being an essential worker during this crisis, but in regards to PPE, go fuck yourselves"


USPS employees cannot strike. Ronny Raygun made it clear he'd fire us and showed his power when he fired the air traffic controllers in 1981.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 1, 2020)

Everything Trump touches dies ....


----------



## Poobzilla (Apr 2, 2020)

topcat said:


> USPS employees cannot strike. Ronny Raygun made it clear he'd fire us and showed his power when he fired the air traffic controllers in 1981.


That fucking sucks, fear same may happen to postal workers who have went on strike here as it's not official action through their union.


----------



## Poobzilla (Apr 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Everything Trump touches dies ....


Scotland is fucked then, why'd he have to like golf, FFS!


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> Scotland is fucked then, why'd he have to like golf, FFS!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Holly came from Miami, FLA"


“Crisscrossed her way across the USA”


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

Up late, and it appears to be a long time before the dawn.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2020)

I cant take this place, no I cant Take this place, I just wanna go where I can get some space.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2020)

He's making Trump look bad, he needs to die! When the wind blows the leaves rustle, the branches bend and the nuts fall out of the tree...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/anthony-faucis-security-is-stepped-up-as-doctor-and-face-of-us-coronavirus-response-receives-threats/2020/04/01/ff861a16-744d-11ea-85cb-8670579b863d_story.html


*Anthony Fauci’s security is stepped up as doctor and face of U.S. coronavirus response receives threats*

Anthony S. Fauci, the nation’s top infectious-diseases expert and the face of the U.S. response to the novel coronavirus pandemic, is facing growing threats to his personal safety, prompting the government to step up his security, according to people familiar with the matter.
The concerns include threats as well as unwelcome communications from fervent admirers, according to people with knowledge of deliberations inside the Department of Health and Human Services and the Department of Justice.
Fauci, 79, is the most outspoken member of the administration in favor of sweeping public health guidelines and is among the few officials willing to correct President Trump’s misstatements. Along with Deborah Birx, the coordinator for the White House’s task force, Fauci has encouraged the president to extend the timeline for social-distancing guidelines, presenting him with grim models about the possible toll of the pandemic.

“Now is the time, whenever you’re having an effect, not to take your foot off the accelerator and on the brake, but to just press it down on the accelerator,” he said Tuesday as the White House’s task force made some of those models public, warning of 100,000 to 240,000 deaths in the United States.

*Trump on Dr. Fauci: 'He doesn't need security, everybody loves him'*

Anthony S. Fauci declined to comment on April 1 when asked whether he had been assigned a security detail. (The Washington Post)
The exact nature of the threats against him was not clear. Greater exposure has led to more praise for the doctor but also more criticism.
Fauci has become a public target for some right-wing commentators and bloggers, who exercise influence over parts of the president’s base. As they press for the president to ease restrictions to reinvigorate economic activity, some of these figures have assailed Fauci and questioned his expertise.

Last month, an article depicting him as an agent of the “deep state” gained nearly 25,000 interactions on Facebook — meaning likes, comments and shares — as it was posted to large pro-Trump groups with titles such as “Trump Strong” and “Tampa Bay Trump Club.”

Alex Azar, the HHS secretary, recently grew concerned about Fauci’s safety as his profile rose and he endured more vitriolic criticism online, according to people familiar with the situation. In recent weeks, admirers have also approached Fauci, asking to him sign baseballs, along with other acts of adulation. It was determined that Fauci should have a security detail. Azar also has a security detail because he is in the presidential line of succession.
*Asked Wednesday whether he was receiving security protection, Fauci told reporters, “I would have to refer you to HHS [inspector general] on that. I wouldn’t comment.”
The president interjected, saying, “He doesn’t need security. Everybody loves him.”*
HHS asked the U.S. Marshals Service to deputize a group of agents in the office of the HHS inspector general to provide protective services for the doctor, according to an official with knowledge of the request.

The U.S. Marshals Service conveyed the request to the deputy attorney general, who has authority over deputations for the purpose of providing protective services, with the recommendation that it be approved, according to the official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to reveal sensitive plans that the person was not authorized to discuss.
A Justice Department official signed paperwork Tuesday authorizing HHS to provide its own security detail to Fauci, according to an administration official.

An HHS spokesperson declined to discuss details of the doctor’s security but said: “Dr. Fauci is an integral part of the U.S. Government’s response against covid-19. Among other efforts, he is leading the development of a covid-19 vaccine and he regularly appears at White House press briefings and media interviews.”

As Trump signals readiness to break with experts, his online base assails Fauci

At the briefings, Fauci, who has advised presidents of both parties as director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, has spoken authoritatively about the spread of the coronavirus and the sacrifices involved in mitigating its effects.
He has at times corrected the president, in particular when prompted by reporters. After Trump said a covid-19 vaccine would be available in a couple of months, Fauci said it would in fact be available in about a year to a year and a half, at best.

His role has turned him into a hero for some. When he was absent from a briefing last month, followers who had grown accustomed to his frank assessments of the outbreak were alarmed that he might have been sidelined for his forthrightness. Many took to Twitter to ask, “Where is Dr. Fauci?” causing the question to trend on the platform.

He gained viral attention two days later when he placed his hand in front of his face in a gesture of apparent disbelief as Trump referred to the State Department as the “deep state department” from the White House briefing room.
Fauci has also given several interviews in which he has tempered praise for the president with doubts about his pronouncements, including about the viability of anti-malarial drugs as a treatment for the novel coronavirus. Most notably, he told the journal Science that he attempts to guide Trump’s statements but “can’t jump in front of the microphone and push him down.”

*These moves have inspired fandom. But they have also drawn scorn from some of the president’s most vocal supporters, even as both men have sought to tamp down the appearance of tension.
“The president was right, and frankly Fauci was wrong,” Lou Dobbs said last week on his show on the Fox Business Network, referring to the use of experimental medicine.*

Right-wing news and opinion sites have gone further, launching baseless smears against the doctor that have gained significant traction within pro-Trump communities online.
Outlets such as the Gateway Pundit and American Thinker seized on a 2013 email — released by WikiLeaks as part of a cache of communications hacked by Russian operatives — in which Fauci praised Hillary Clinton’s “stamina and capability” during her testimony as secretary of state before the congressional committee investigating the attacks in Benghazi, Libya.

*The headline in the American Thinker referred to Fauci as a “Deep-State Hillary Clinton-loving stooge.” The author, Peter Barry Chowka, didn’t respond to requests for comment. When asked about the relevance of Fauci’s emails to his role in advising the White House’s coronavirus response, Jim Hoft, the editor of the Gateway Pundit, said, “I don’t have a problem with more information being shared about the doctor.”

The outlet has continued to criticize Fauci in recent days, saying that by offering new predictions about the possible death toll, Fauci and others were “going to destroy the U.S. economy based on total guesses and hysterical predictions.”*
Several senior administration officials said that Trump respects Fauci and that the two generally have a good working relationship. Trump heeded the guidance of Fauci and Birx this week when he announced his administration would extend social-distancing guidelines for another 30 days. Last week, many health officials and experts grew worried when Trump said he hoped to reopen the country by Easter, even as coronavirus cases in the United States continue to rapidly climb.

The immunologist, who graduated first in his class from Cornell’s medical school, has been the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases since 1984. Between 1983 and 2002, he was the 13th-most-cited scientist among the 2.5 million to 3 million authors worldwide and across all disciplines publishing in scientific journals, according to the Institute for Scientific Information.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 2, 2020)

I am not sure if this has been posted already, but it might be too obvious to not have been.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2020)

Rest easy my American friends, for Jared the silent is on the job. He's the most competent man Trump knows, he can be trusted to take care of Donald's interests first, country, what country?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Behind the scenes, Kushner takes charge of coronavirus response


Trump’s son-in-law sets up shop at FEMA as his portfolio balloons to include manufacturing, supplies and long-term planning.




www.politico.com





*Behind the scenes, Kushner takes charge of coronavirus response*
*Trump’s son-in-law sets up shop at FEMA as his portfolio balloons to include manufacturing, supplies and long-term planning.*

Dozens of Trump administration officials have trooped to the White House podium over the last two months to brief the public on their effort to combat coronavirus, but one person who hasn't -- Jared Kushner -- has emerged as perhaps the most pivotal figure in the national fight against the fast-growing pandemic.
What started two-and-a-half weeks ago as an effort to utilize the private sector to fix early testing failures has become an all-encompassing portfolio for Kushner, who, alongside a kitchen cabinet of outside experts including his former roommate and a suite of McKinsey consultants, has taken charge of the most important challenges facing the federal government: Expanding test access, ramping up industry production of needed medical supplies, and figuring out how to get those supplies to key locations.

Kushner has even obtained a new center of power at the Federal Emergency Management Agency, the crisis-response organization that's taken over coronavirus strategy and planning -- and where Kushner and his deputies ride herd on the health agencies that had been criticized for their slow responses to the pandemic earlier this year.

Kushner’s group, which some have characterized as an “all-of-private-sector” operation in contrast to Vice President Mike Pence’s “all-of-government” task force, has had its successes – including airlifting emergency medical supplies to the United States, crowdsourcing mask and glove donations, and rapidly devising a last-ditch plan for hospitals to maximize ventilators.

But the behind-the-scenes working group has also duplicated existing federal teams and operations, and its focus on rapid, short-term decisions has created concern among some health-agency officials, according to interviews with 11 people involved in Kushner’s effort, including senior government officials, outside advisers and volunteers on the projects, as well as other health department and White House officials.
Federal decision-making is complicated by the fact that Kushner has the full confidence of President Donald Trump, with whom he confers multiple times a day, while Trump has expressed frustration with some of the leaders of health agencies.

“You can’t have enough good smart people working on a problem of this scale,” said Andy Slavitt, who helped lead the Obama administration’s 2013-2014 HealthCare.gov repair effort and is now advising on Kushner's coronavirus response. “But they have to be organized with a clear chain of command.”
The crisis response team built by the president’s son-in-law is distinct from the White House task force led by Pence, and has adopted an all-out, ad-hoc attitude toward beating back the coronavirus pandemic, heedless of normal government boundaries and, to some extent, conflicts of interest.
"It's a little crazy," said one of the outside advisers brought in to aid government officials on the effort. "It's all hands on deck -- it's literally, who's got the technology and data? Who can help us?"

Kushner has relied on select officials, including his one-time former roommate and current U.S. foreign investment czar Adam Boehler, and Brad Smith, the head of Medicare's innovation center, to organize and manage key projects -- bypassing the bureaucratic structures and internal rivalries that slowed progress in the response's early months.

A group of outside experts is also pitching in daily, working alongside government officials from FEMA, HHS and USAID to solve a range of logistical and technical challenges, often by tapping into their own extensive networks. That faction includes Flatiron Health's Nat Turner, private equity executive Dave Caluori, and other private sector contacts who volunteered to aid the effort.

Yet the co-mingling of administration aides and private-sector executives has led to new quandaries, according to health officials and even some of the outside advisers working with Kushner. Projects are so decentralized that one team often has little idea what others are doing — outside of that they all report up to Kushner. People around Kushner are fielding all manner of outside pitches, making it difficult for the group to stay focused.
And there is limited vetting of private companies' and executives' financial interests, raising questions about the motivations and potential conflicts inherent in an operation that relies on an ill-defined and ever-expanding group of outside contributors.

Officials working on the effort insist they are taking ethical precautions.
"There have been two rules: People signed voluntary service agreements that were vetted by career legal professionals — and that there is no one doing procurement, outside of government officials," said one senior administration official directly involved in the effort.
Nonetheless, the watchdog group Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington, which has already warned that Kushner's operation could violate federal recordkeeping laws, blasted the White House for its extensive reliance on the private sector and lack of transparency.
"They're not necessarily doing something nefarious, but if they were, this is what they would do to hide it," CREW spokesperson Jordan Libowitz said.

Kushner’s effort to find work-arounds to government bureaucracy, officials said, was initially spurred by Trump’s frustration with health officials over the slow pace of testing. It has since expanded into nearly every major problem area facing the administration – a power shift that’s coincided with Trump’s realization of the gravity of the situation after two months where he’d often played it down or mismanaged the coronavirus threat.
Kushner and Pence’s teams also have taken pains to closely coordinate, several officials said, and a White House spokesperson said that Pence remains in charge of the administration's coronavirus response.
*more...*


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2020)

Good morning all, and here's the News of the Day via The Onion


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2020)

China lied about they're Coronavirus deaths?




__





China Concealed Extent of Virus Outbreak, U.S. Intelligence Says






www.msn.com




Holy Shit Batman!!!
Who would have thunk it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Good morning all, and here's the News of the Day via The Onion


People are saying, he was looking forward to a cruise and was gonna do a round the world tour, but the airlines are shut down and there are travel restrictions. Bans on large public gatherings would make preaching to the multitude as hard as holding Trump rallies, and the CDC won't buy no miracle like protection of the assembled bullshit either! I tell ya jimmy if they broke personal distancing rules the governor would break up the sermon on the mount with tear gas, pepper spray and truchions. Besides, Trump won't let him into America anyway, he's been listed as a middle eastern radical.

So the second coming tour is off for this year at least jimmy, expect to hear them trumpets blow next year, we've still got to deal with the beast before the coming of Joe. Look for swarms of locusts to darken the sky this summer though and whatever else they hallucinated in revelations, sounds like real good acid to me though.

Biblical eschatology is the same as decipering an acid trip


----------



## hillbill (Apr 2, 2020)

I don’t trust US intel under trump


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> People are saying, he was looking forward to a cruise and was gonna do a round the world tour, but the airlines are shut down and there are travel restrictions. Bans on large public gatherings would make preaching to the multitude as hard as holding Trump rallies, and the CDC won't buy no miracle like protection of the assembled bullshit either! I tell ya jimmy if they broke personal distancing rules the governor would break up the sermon on the mount with tear gas, pepper spray and truchions. Besides, Trump won't let him into America anyway, he's been listed as a middle eastern radical.
> 
> So the second coming tour is off for this year at least jimmy, expect to hear them trumpets blow next year, we've still got to deal with the beast before the coming of Joe. Look for swarms of locusts to darken the sky this summer though and whatever else they hallucinated in revelations, sounds like real good acid to me though.
> 
> Biblical eschatology is the same as decipering an acid trip


'end of times' they're really in a hurry to get nothing..


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2020)

Trumps timeline:

March 6: “I like this stuff. I really get it. People are surprised that I understand it… Every one of these doctors said, ‘How do you know so much about this?’ Maybe I have a natural ability. Maybe I should have done that instead of running for president.”
March 6: “I don't need to have the numbers double because of one ship that wasn't our fault.”
Mar 6th 319 cases
March 8: “We have a perfectly coordinated and fine tuned plan at the White House for our attack on CoronaVirus.”
Mar 8th 541 cases & 15 deaths
March 9: “This blindsided the world.”
March 9: "The Fake News Media and their partner, the Democrat Party, is doing everything within its semi-considerable power (it used to be greater!) to inflame the CoronaVirus situation, far beyond what the facts would warrant.”
Mar 9th 704 cases & 26 deaths
March 10: "It will go away. Just stay calm. It will go away."
March 10: “As you know, it’s about 600 cases, it’s about 26 deaths, within our country. And had we not acted quickly, that number would have been substantially more.”
March 10: “And it hit the world. And we’re prepared, and we’re doing a great job with it. And it will go away. Just stay calm. It will go away.”
Mar 10th 994 cases & 30 deaths
March 11: “I think we’re going to get through it very well.”
Mar 11th 1301 cases & 38 deaths
March 12: “It’s going to go away. ... The United States, because of what I did and what the administration did with China, we have 32 deaths at this point … when you look at the kind of numbers that you’re seeing coming out of other countries, it’s pretty amazing when you think of it.”
Mar 12th 1630 cases & 41 deaths
March 13: Says Food and Drug Administration “will bring, additionally, 1.4 million tests on board next week and 5 million within a month. I doubt we’ll need anywhere near that.”
Mar 13th 2183 cases & 48 deaths
March 14: “We’re using the full power of the federal government to defeat the virus, and that’s what we’ve been doing.” Also retweeted supporter Candace Owens who cited “good news” on coronavirus, including that, “Italy is hit hard, experts say, because they have the oldest population in Europe (average age of those that have died is 81).”
Mar 14th 2770 cases & 57 deaths
March 15: “This is a very contagious virus. It’s incredible. But it’s something that we have tremendous control over.”
Mar 15th 3613 cases & 69 deaths
March 16: “If you’re talking about the virus, no, that’s not under control for any place in the world. ... I was talking about what we’re doing is under control, but I’m not talking about the virus.”
Mar 16th 4596 cases & 87 deaths
March 17: “We’re going to win. And I think we’re going to win faster than people think -- I hope.”
Mar 17th 6344 cases & 110 deaths
Mar 24: “I’d love to have the country opened up and just raring to go by Easter,”
Mar 24th 54,856 cases & 780 deaths
Mar 25th 68211 cases and 1027 dead
March 29th 139,000 cases and 2,400 dead
March 31st 182,543 cases and 3,732 dead
April 1st over 211,600 cases and 4,751 dead and counting

I told ya he would kill us all, and I was right, again


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's making Trump look bad, he needs to die! When the wind blows the leaves rustle, the branches bend and the nuts fall out of the tree...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


They think Virgil Kane is their name..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> Still unsure how this is all going to turn out for us. Seems like the morons forget about social distancing when the sun comes out or are at the shops every single day just to buy some snacks. We cannot enforce in the shops and although management know they don't give a fuck, money over employee health seems to be the game, just like back when big industry was getting started. But then again this has always been the norm in our capitalist society.
> *I am even being investigated for politely telling people to respect social distancing as they are taking up whole aisles in the shops by walking about in groups when they should only be letting 1 person in the store(unless circumstances dictate otherwise, i.e*. single mums, helping disabled/oap's). I get this but social distancing must be taken seriously and it's severely fucking with my anxiety. Won't get paid if I go off either due to it not being related to covid.
> Was trying not to rant but hey-ho, there ya go lol
> 
> P.S. Not sure when they dispersed from this thread, but glad all the muppets seem to be gone.


fvck them and take care of yourself; make sure you continue your meds and stay home- social gathering can now be a death sentence for others and you can tell the investigators your friend from the US said so


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rest easy my American friends, for Jared the silent is on the job. He's the most competent man Trump knows, he can be trusted to take care of Donald's interests first, country, what country?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I'm breathing sigh of relief..


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Apr 2, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Well, why kill people that are going to die anyways?


Because "There are people dying that have never died before"?


----------



## spek9 (Apr 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Trumps timeline:
> 
> March 6: “I like this stuff. I really get it. People are surprised that I understand it… Every one of these doctors said, ‘How do you know so much about this?’ Maybe I have a natural ability. Maybe I should have done that instead of running for president.”
> March 6: “I don't need to have the numbers double because of one ship that wasn't our fault.”
> ...


Jan 15: Canada enacts its full emergency preparedness response after watching and monitoring the events in China for several weeks.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Apr 2, 2020)

An incredible clusterfuck in US.

JONESTOWN


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> An incredible clusterfuck in US.
> 
> JONESTOWN


It's unfair to compare Trumps actions to Jonestown. Jonestown only killed 909 people.


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

Cull the herd and there will be fewer Darwin Award candidates. Let it be.


hillbill said:


> An incredible clusterfuck in US.
> 
> JONESTOWN


----------



## spek9 (Apr 2, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> It's unfair to compare Trumps actions to Jonestown. Jonestown only killed 909 people.


I think the point was the willful drinking of the Kool-Aid, not the number of deaths.


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I think the point was the willful drinking of the Kool-Aid, not the number of deaths.


I read it as sarcasm. I love sarcasm.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2020)

I finally found a mask that fits with my fashion style.
It took awhile, but I got it
Now I can go out and feel comfortable


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

Weed will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no weed, to paraphrase the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers.


Jimdamick said:


> I finally found a mask that fits with my fashion style.
> It took awhile, but I got it
> Now I can go out and feel comfortable
> 
> View attachment 4521084


----------



## spek9 (Apr 2, 2020)

topcat said:


> Weed will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no weed, to paraphrase the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers.


In times of shortages and everyone panicking, having ~10lb of vacuum sealed bags of cannabis in the freezer doesn't hurt for bartering purposes, that's for certain.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2020)

topcat said:


> Weed will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no weed, to paraphrase the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers.


Here's one for ya, boyo 






And another


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2020)

This is the guy the Trumpers wanna kill, the world's leading expert on epidemics, Trump made him useless until the shit hit the fan, now he has to explain it to the American people, if Trump had listened, most this shit would not be necessary and most of the people who died would not have...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dr. Anthony Fauci: Coronavirus Outbreak ‘Is Going to Get Worse Before It Gets Better’ | TODAY*





A key member of the White House coronavirus task force, Dr. Anthony Fauci, tells TODAY that while New York is now the epicenter of the outbreak, “it’s not going to be confined to New York … this is going to get worse before it gets better, for sure.” He says that while staying at home is inconvenient, without a vaccine, it’s “all we have.”


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 2, 2020)

So my wife ordered some things from Walmer for pickup. I read the email and it said to pick up in back of the store. So I drove around back of the store. Nothing. It turns out it is in the back of the *inside of the store!* I was not happy.

After standing around for 30 minutes in the busiest thoroughfare of this hideous place, I finally got my shit and ran out the door.

The hell with Covid-19, if there is a Covid-20, I've got it now.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 2, 2020)

You're better off ordering from Pubix or Kroger. They dictate the delivery time and the products cost more, but it's worth it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 2, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> You're better off ordering from Pubix or Kroger. They dictate the delivery time and the products cost more, but it's worth it.


It wasn't for groceries. I have followed the pay more strategy for them with great success. This was for things like a broom and giant bag of charcoal. Should have gone to Lowe's.


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

An expert who is not sufficiently _loyal._


DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is the guy the Trumpers wanna kill, the world's leading expert on epidemics, Trump made him useless until the shit hit the fan, now he has to explain it to the American people, if Trump had listened, most this shit would not be necessary and most of the people who died would not have...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Dr. Anthony Fauci: Coronavirus Outbreak ‘Is Going to Get Worse Before It Gets Better’ | TODAY*
> 
> ...


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Here's one for ya, boyo


Time to change the lyrics to; 

Go bogart that joint my friend. Don't hand it over to me . . .


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

I said, Shrink, I wanna kill. I wanna see dead, burnt bodies and veins in mah teeth. I mean _kill, kill, kill...




_


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 2, 2020)

Alice's Restaurant Masacree. I got that album and used to listen to it lots. Knew the song by heart but not so much anymore. lol


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Alice's Restaurant Masacree. I got that album and used to listen to it lots. Knew the song by heart but not so much anymore. lol


Ah play it ever Thanksgivin' on the outside speekers, jess so mah naybers kin noe wear ah stand. Ahm haff Irish, haff hippy. Let it be.


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 2, 2020)

topcat said:


> Ah play it ever Thanksgivin' on the outside speekers, jess so mah naybers kin noe wear ah stand. Ahm haff Irish, haff hippy. Let it be.


I'm ALL Scottish, ALL Hippy and ALL Canadian Toker! My neighbours are too far away to hear anything but my shotgun at midnight, New Years Eve.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes the danger of biological pathogens is a constant present reality in all our lives. We need to do something that our immunesystem either becomes stronger or each enemy eradicated. Although highly sophisticated & evolved the human immunsystem lacks experience through the ages. There're older animals out there, esp. sharks, which are so much more stronger in these terms.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Here's one for ya, boyo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How everyone feels who is out of work right now lol




Mentally it fits.. Man I'm glad I've been saving


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> I'm ALL Scottish, ALL Hippy and ALL Canadian Toker! My neighbours are too far away to hear anything but my shotgun at midnight, New Years Eve.


"I said shot gun, shoot 'em 'fore they run now". A little entertainment for us. I thought Keta Bill (pictured) would go on after Zasu Pitts Memorial Orchestra, but no. She has a strong voice, and Katie Guthorn is just so cute.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2020)

You know what's funny & sad at the same time?
This thread
It's funny because Politics in RIU essentially was/is just a bunch of Stoners from around the World ( where's @vostok by the way?) that just hang out & talk nonsense usually, with a few tidbits of sanity tossed in once in awhile.
But now, it is a microcosm of a part of this Society today that at this moment in time, just at the beginning of the whirlwind coming. has really in my mind forged a sense of a World Community
It's nice to see 
Sad part is that it's just started and I've got a very bad feeling this is going to be a very long thread
But hey, while we're all isolating we can all still fuck with each other, right?
Hey, @schuylaar, how ya doing honey?


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

True, but it's a fascinating observation of human behavior. Cheer up and go with it, we is havin' fun!

Edit: "No one here gets out alive" -Jim Morrison


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You know what's funny & sad at the same time?
> This thread
> It's funny because Politics in RIU essentially was/is just a bunch of Stoners from around the World ( where's @vostok by the way?) that just hang out & talk nonsense usually, with a few tidbits of sanity tossed in once in awhile.
> But now, it is a microcosm of a part of this Society today that at this moment in time, just at the beginning of the whirlwind coming. has really in my mind forged a sense of a World Community
> ...


I generally stay away from the politics section due to most of it just being insults hurled back and forth by a few with zero substance. I'm always up for a good debate but rarely find that here. 'Profanity is the attempt of a small mind to express itself forcibly'. 



topcat said:


> True, but it's a fascinating observation of human behavior. Cheer up and go with it, we is havin' fun!
> 
> Edit: "No one here gets out alive" -Jim Morrison


Some light fun is a good thing in these trying times for sure. Other than taking special care when I need to go pick up supplies our lives here are little affected but I feel for those thrown into crisis over this. Seems a lot worse for my American friends than us Canukistanians.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I think the point was the willful drinking of the Kool-Aid, not the number of deaths.


This time the kool-aid was called the coronavirus hoax.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 2, 2020)

topcat said:


> True, but it's a fascinating observation of human behavior. Cheer up and go with it, we is havin' fun!
> 
> Edit: "No one here gets out alive" -Jim Morrison


One of my last days at work a doors song came on my pandora.. I havent really listened to them in years. I wore them out so bad lol. But i fired up the live album.. it jams like crazy


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

srh88 said:


> One of my last days at work a doors song came on my pandora.. I havent really listened to them in years. I wore them out so bad lol. But i fired up the live album.. it jams like crazy


"I want to have my kicks before the whole shithouse goes up in flames" -Jim Morrison
The blues makes me feel better. I'll die with my vinyl collection.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2020)

srh88 said:


> One of my last days at work a doors song came on my pandora.. I havent really listened to them in years. I wore them out so bad lol. But i fired up the live album.. it jams like crazy


This is what we will do






We will break thru to the other side, definitely (as long as Trump gets the fuck out of the way)


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2020)

Meet Trump's new Doctor who's gonna save us.










Touting Virus Cure, 'Simple Country Doctor' Becomes a Right-Wing Star


Last month, residents of Kiryas Joel, a New York village of 35,000 Hasidic Jews roughly an hour's drive from Manhattan, began hearing about a promising treatment for the coronavirus that had been rippling through their community.The source was Dr. Vladimir Zelenko, 46, a mild-mannered family doctor




www.yahoo.com





Read it and weep


----------



## spek9 (Apr 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Meet Trump's new Doctor who's gonna save us.
> 
> View attachment 4521320
> 
> ...


Is this another story that will lead to more Trump fish tank cleaner deaths?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Meet Trump's new Doctor who's gonna save us.
> 
> View attachment 4521320
> 
> ...


What a shit head.



I guess as soon as people with Arthritis (taking the drug) or Lupis start getting tested we will find out.


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

Shalom, mutha fuckah.


Jimdamick said:


> Meet Trump's new Doctor who's gonna save us.
> 
> View attachment 4521320
> 
> ...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)

http://imgur.com/BjPwgsw


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Go fuck yourself, and it's forcefully, not forcibly you fucking idiot


I'm pretty sure either works in that expression and I was referring to some forcefully expressive members other than yourself.


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 2, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Is this another story that will lead to more Trump fish tank cleaner deaths?


More than likely.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2020)

Intermission song, and even though a Brit wrote it, it's still alright in my book


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 2, 2020)

This is why we need to look back in history .... they took care of “enemies of the state and treasonous fucks “ .
French had a great idea ....

Simple to build , adds jobs ...... saves paper on mail in votes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Intermission song, and even though a Brit wrote it, it's still alright in my book


----------



## spek9 (Apr 2, 2020)

It's official. There really are no checks or balances for the $500 billion corporate bailout. Nothing to prevent companies taking the money and firing workers. No protection for workers or the money at all. They are literally handing your tax dollars as well as your children and grandchildren's tax dollars over to corporations that you may have never purchased a single thing from, or have never desired to.

...but but but corporations are people, too! You can hear them crying.









The corporate bailout doesn't include the limits Democrats promised


Democrats promised strict limits on what corporations can do with the half-trillion dollars in loan money they're getting. But the Fed doesn't have to abide by them.




www.politico.com





It's strange how this is just acceptable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Mar Logo is infested with bedbugs, cockroaches and now coronavirus, the county health officials shut the place down and maybe the democratic governor of Virginia should do the same with trump's golf course there. Donald just moved to a less hard hit area, doesn't he have camp David to use? I'm sure it's full equipped too and is made for such things, everybody has a seperate cabin even, and there's a golf course thanks to Ike.

Another future coronavirus victim national cemetery, they will need lots of room, they just ordered up 100K body bags, and that doesn't count the other municipal body bags and the traditional means of disposing of the dead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2020)

spek9 said:


> but but but corporations are people, too! You can hear them crying.


if so, then pay them $1200 a month like regular people...


----------



## spek9 (Apr 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> if so, then pay them $1200 a month like regular people...


This is being used as a massive wealth redistribution. The middle class will suffer the most. We'll be very close to very wealthy and poor, with very little middle class after this I think.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2020)

spek9 said:


> This is being used as a massive wealth redistribution. The middle class will suffer the most. We'll be very close to very wealthy and poor, with very little middle class after this I think.


I grew up like a lot of Americans, and even with American TV and news, we had a number of poor people, a large middle class and a small rich elite, who lived modestly for the most part, conspicuous consumption came with Reagan, along with a few other things, he was the first MAGA guy. Taxes were fairer and public services and government was regulation much better. It's been downhill ever since reagan for the middle class, more so in the USA than in Canada, but it's been an international trend exacerbated by trade and technology too.


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> This is why we need to look back in history .... they took care of “enemies of the state and treasonous fucks “ .
> French had a great idea ....
> 
> Simple to build , adds jobs ...... saves paper on mail in votes.
> ...


Ah, Lady Guillotine! I had a plastic model of one of those when I was about 13. Little man to slide in place then, Off with his head! Wouldn't even hurt a finger tho.


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Ah, Lady Guillotine! I had a plastic model of one of those when I was about 13. Little man to slide in place then, Off with his head! Wouldn't even hurt a finger tho.


I made that model, too! I used it as a prop in a report about capital punishment I made in front of the class in 6th grade.


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

Evr'body's gonna need a ventilator. Ah, the Mick Taylor years, the best of The Rolling Stones.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 2, 2020)

I think those “ tariffs “ are biting trump in his fat orange ass ..... literally stock ready to ship from Alibaba.com.
Just bank transfer some dough , you fucking loser of a president . People should realize that this POTUS POS , is out to 
SAVE THE FINANCES over *your lives. *He doesn’t want to nationalize the stay at home order and will WAIT for something to change in those areas BEFORE he will do the right things. There are literally dozens of manufacturers “ looking “ to sell orders with turnaround ( averaging 7 days ) ... 7 fucking days or at least faster for cargo transport.

Fuck him , his family and “ legacy “ .... He IS the *ORANGE DEATH..... HE IS THE INFECTION OF THE WORLD. *

These are just a screen shot sample .... look at the individual “ cost “ per piece .... you hear that BEZOS , COOK , GATES and the other 
“ Rothschild Illuminati Fucks “ ? You literally could pay for millions of PPE. 




FUCK YOU TRUMP TO HELL ....


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 2, 2020)

topcat said:


> I made that model, too! I used it as a prop in a report about capital punishment I made in front of the class in 6th grade.


It's a shame kids don't get the same kind of joy out of the namby-pamby toys they get nowadays. Nothing more fun than a good game of lawn darts.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I think those “ tariffs “ are biting trump in his fat orange ass ..... literally stock ready to ship from Alibaba.com.
> Just bank transfer some dough , you fucking loser of a president . People should realize that this POTUS POS , is out to
> SAVE THE FINANCES over *your lives. *He doesn’t want to nationalize the stay at home order and will WAIT for something to change in those areas BEFORE he will do the right things. There are literally dozens of manufacturers “ looking “ to sell orders with turnaround ( averaging 7 days ) ... 7 fucking days or at least faster for cargo transport.
> 
> ...


So much anger, do you think people will protest after this is over?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 2, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> So much anger, do you think people will protest after this is over?


I believe there will be turn as more and more information and the reality that there are AVAILABLE solutions to stem the shortages / misinformation / panic. He's supposed to be the beacon that americans look to for hope ... instead we get a “ hollow , self serving , inept , unproven leader. He hires those that show any kind of mindless robotic loyalty with zero payoff . He uses and tosses people on a whim. His megalomaniac grip of power is all he craves. Unfortunately, many have joked that he would destroy this country .... mission accomplished.

Rural america has now begun to worry about “ the impending spread “ and they will see how their fearless leader tosses them aside ... fighting for supplies / sucking down hydroquinone / and continued gathering ... this is just the first wave ... and he cannot gather the nation to fight it. He still seems dumbounded by facts ... remember him saying “ doctors are amazed he understands this virus “ ... “ He’s a fucking genius “ .... “ He knows more than anyone else ... doctors , military “ ...

Even espers stated “ he didnt know about that aircraft carrier personnel were being infected “ and didn’t “ read “ the dispatch that the carriers commander sent him. Now that commander is getting retribution for reporting it. He surrounds himself with unqualified ass lickers , and it shows.

Dr. Faulci is now “ conveniently “ missing due to “ security “ concerns over his safety .... bullshit. He found a way to keep faulci quiet and not change his narrative on covid 19. Think about it ... he has ceo’s speak and layer praise on him instead of having these briefings run SOLEY by medical professionals like the CDC ... BTW where in the fuck are they ?

THEY should be up front and center ... not daily do nothing briefings. If those of you don’t or won’t wrap your mind around this twilight zone bullshit and reality .... should see he brings DEATH. Projections / models / computer simulations mean nothing if the variables are open ended. He sat on the early data ... hoax / witch hunt / dem construct.

Everyday more and more people die ... that’s HIS LEGACY ....


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2020)

There's an empty chair in the Oval Office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2020)

*How Trump and Kushner Failed on Testing and Ventilators: A Closer Look*





Seth takes a closer look at President Trump essentially abdicating his responsibility to handle the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2020)

If trump keeps this shit up or they let him, it will bring the country to its knees. You are going to face a humanitarian crises of heartbreaking and unprecedented magnitude, it's already too late to stop that, but it's not too late to save your country. Unless the federal government gets serious about leading the response and does so effectively you are screwed. The country will be shut down for a long time and the economy completely destroyed, if they don't get it together soon. The southern states are just now shutting down and some of them like Florida are crawling with virus already.

America must deal with this issue decisively and as quickly as possible to get the economy up and running, that will require two kinds of testing, one to determine if you have it and one to tell if you've had it, tests need to be free too as does treatment. PPE in large quantities are going to be required too, in particular masks and masks made in America too, along with public hand sanitizer stations Other measures like masks and vinyl gloves on public transport, get them with your ticket if needed, they will be required.

We need a complete rigorous shutdown to push the reset button on the bug. Testing, PPE and a plan to reopen the economy ASAP. Other countries with better governments are acting now and will come out on top. America will be embargoed and internationally quarantined if you don't get your shit together, other countries who have recovered are going to be sending you aid this summer. They will be sending food this fall if this shit continues for long enough and I wouldn't be looking for the border to be reopened with Canada or Mexico until you tame the monsters within, Trump and then the virus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2020)

*Cuomo: Coronavirus Crisis 'Truly Frightening,' 'Didn't Have To Be' | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 3, 2020)

Florida deaths up 27% in one day.

Texas and Florida expected to become new hot spots by end of next week.

That the governors of these States refused to act is, of course, purely coincidental I'm sure.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>




good, i was worried he wouldn't have any other opportunities to catch the virus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2020)

Better expect Donald to fuck this up too and leave you high and dry. I'm not joking, think about putting in a garden this summer if you can, lot's of potatoes, you might need it to survive this winter in the leftovers of Trump's America. He won't leave much when he goes, he's gonna use up as much as he can and try to steal the rest. There will be no federal government lockdown order, it might offend some in the lunatic base, it will just be a summer of extended misery and disaster as the red states become reservoirs of virus for the rest of the country. Many governors of rich blue states will continue lockdowns and governors of red ones will defy them. Expect this problem to drag out in America for quite some time because of incompetent leadership on the federal level, it will also be killing large numbers of Americans all along the way.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Memo: Your Stimulus Check May Not Arrive Until August


August?




www.forbes.com





*Memo Claims Your Stimulus Check May Not Arrive Until August*






President Donald Trump looks on as Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin speaks during a briefing about ... [+]
GETTY IMAGES
*Some Americans may not receive their stimulus check until August.
Here’s what you need to know - and what to do about it.

Stimulus Check*
A new memo obtained by the _Associated Press _claims that although 60 million stimulus checks will be distributed in mid-April, other Americans who did not provide direct deposit on their tax return potentially may need to wait months before they receive their stimulus check. The House Ways and Means Committee memo says that check distribution could work like this:

Week of April 13, 2020: 60 million checks distributed through direct deposit
Week of May 4, 2020: The IRS will start sending paper stimulus checks.
Each week thereafter: Approximately 5 million paper checks will be issued each week.
Based on this tentative schedule, the memo says that some Americans may not receive their check until the week of August 17. The House Ways and Means Committee notes that this schedule is subject to change, particularly as Congress and the Trump administration collaborate to get stimulus checks distributed as quickly as possible. Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin disputes that timeline and says checks will be distributed within “a matter of weeks, and not months.” The Treasury Department told _USA TODAY_ that 50 million to 70 million Americans would receive their stimulus checks via direct deposit by April 15. Within three weeks, the Treasury Department said the “overwhelming majority of eligible Americans” will receive their stimulus check. 

*How To Get Your Stimulus Check Sooner*

Check if you qualify to receive a stimulus check.
If you provided direct deposit information on your 2018 or 2019 income tax return, then the IRS already has your direct deposit information.
If you haven’t filed 2018 or 2019 income taxes, you can still file them. If you do, you can provide your direct deposit deposit information to get your stimulus check faster.
Checks will be distributed in reverse order based on adjusted gross income. This means that those with lower adjusted gross income will be issued a check first.
If you filed already, but didn’t provide direct deposit information, the good news is you still can. In late April or early May, according to the memo, the IRS expects to create an online portal that will enable taxpayers to update their direct deposit information and check the status of their stimulus check. Stay tuned.
*more...*


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Cuomo: Coronavirus Crisis 'Truly Frightening,' 'Didn't Have To Be' | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*


Cuomo 2024


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Cuomo 2024


Biden would do well to pick him for VP, Bloomberg would be all for it, that makes 2024 much easier and Joe will be one term by choice. His mission will be to set the country right and return to whatever normal that will be possible, post Trump. There is an antibody therapy developed in Winnipeg that will deployed this summer for the vulnerable and elderly, gives the immune system a huge kick start, you'll get sick, but likely not too badly. If it reduces the mortality and serious illness rate and is widely deployed, the economy will open much quicker and a lot less people will die. I posted some links to this story, they are hiring like crazy in Winnipeg (home of the international virology lab) for this company and are promising volume production by the beginning of the summer. Two other large American biotechnology companies have signed on to produce the stuff in the states by summer too.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Biden would do well to pick him for VP, Bloomberg would be all for it, that makes 2024 much easier and Joe will be one term by choice. His mission will be to set the country right and return to whatever normal that will be possible, post Trump. There is an antibody therapy developed in Winnipeg that will deployed this summer for the vulnerable and elderly, gives the immune system a huge kick start, you'll get sick, but likely not too badly. If it reduces the mortality and serious illness rate and is widely deployed, the economy will open much quicker and a lot less people will die. I posted some links to this story, they are hiring like crazy in Winnipeg (home of the international virology lab) for this company and are promising volume production by the beginning of the summer. Two other large American biotechnology companies have signed on to produce the stuff in the states by summer too.


He reminds me of Christopher Walken, ha!


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Biden would do well to pick him for VP, Bloomberg would be all for it, that makes 2024 much easier and Joe will be one term by choice. His mission will be to set the country right and return to whatever normal that will be possible, post Trump. There is an antibody therapy developed in Winnipeg that will deployed this summer for the vulnerable and elderly, gives the immune system a huge kick start, you'll get sick, but likely not too badly. If it reduces the mortality and serious illness rate and is widely deployed, the economy will open much quicker and a lot less people will die. I posted some links to this story, they are hiring like crazy in Winnipeg (home of the international virology lab) for this company and are promising volume production by the beginning of the summer. Two other large American biotechnology companies have signed on to produce the stuff in the states by summer too.


Nah, Biden needs a strong woman on the ticket. I think Klobachar should get the nod, or Harris. Democratic governors run their states so they won't plug in a Republican senator in their place.

And he has a job to do at the moment. He can run in 2024.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 3, 2020)

Get your shit together USA! You dont always have to be #1 do you?

Some #1s are more nefarious than others.


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2020)

gwheels said:


> Get your shit together USA! You dont always have to be #1 do you?
> 
> Some #1s are more nefarious than others.


"Did you know I'm number one on facebook?" -prezydint trump during a corona virus update. "I thought that was very...nice."


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 3, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Florida deaths up 27% in one day.
> 
> Texas and Florida expected to become new hot spots by end of next week.
> 
> That the governors of these States refused to act is, of course, purely coincidental I'm sure.


Does that mean they are no longer Pro-Life?


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Does that mean they are no longer Pro-Life?


LOL!


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2020)

They're going to sacrifice the grandparents for the economy, it's a fair trade.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 3, 2020)

*Jared Kushner Ripped For Saying 'Our Stockpile' Isn't Meant For States To Use ....*

“The notion of the federal stockpile was it’s supposed to be our stockpile. It’s not supposed to be states’ stockpiles that they then use.”

Jared Kushner, White House adviser and son-in-law to President Donald Trump, declared on Thursday that the stockpiles of much-needed supplies governors were requesting to help with the coronavirus pandemic weren’t actually meant for the states.


Then who Jared ? ... you robotic fuck.


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2020)

"I'm more deplorable than you, so there, nyaa, nyaa." "Do you love me now, daddy?"


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2020)

trump is very uncomfortable around intelligent people, hence Kushner.


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Jared Kushner Ripped For Saying 'Our Stockpile' Isn't Meant For States To Use ....*
> 
> “The notion of the federal stockpile was it’s supposed to be our stockpile. It’s not supposed to be states’ stockpiles that they then use.”
> 
> ...


Year after year, Jarhead asks Santa for a pair of adult male shoulders, and every year, he's skunked.


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 3, 2020)

Did he just say "I've already done extraordinary damage to our country" without realizing it?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 3, 2020)

NYC subway yesterday.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2020)

This is my Quarantine meal plan for the next 3 days
I'm feeding a family of 3 adults (theoretically) for 3 day's on this one bird.
Standard Roasted Turkey Day 1, starting in 1 hr






Turkey Tetrazzini Day 2






Turkey Soup Day 3 with Oven Baked Brown Bread











Anyone else want to share their meal plans?
I'm open for all good ideas


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 3, 2020)

if you haven't tried it, use the Alton Brown method for roast turkey. comes out great.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm really digging that Turkey slow cooker soup recipe. I'll do that with some leftovers after Thanksgiving this year for sure! Nice find!


----------



## 1212ham (Apr 3, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Did he just say "I've already done extraordinary damage to our country" without realizing it?


The extremely stable genius said "I've already done extraordinary damage to our country in recent years".


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2020)

Intermission.
Nothing like some good old Hippie music to get your mind straight


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Intermission.
> Nothing like some good old Hippie music to get your mind straight


hmm, might have to fire up The Last Waltz this afternoon.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> hmm, might have to fire up The Last Waltz this afternoon.







Why the fuck not!!!!
Sounds like a great idea. & I might follow suit 
And then watch Woodstock in tandem & get totally nostalgic about the "Good Old Days"
LO fucking L


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> I'm really digging that Turkey slow cooker soup recipe. I'll do that with some leftovers after Thanksgiving this year for sure! Nice find!


Hey man, cook it this weekend because from my understanding Thanksgiving is cancelled this year anyway.
Go for it now, why wait?
There is no future while Trump is around.
Enjoy the moment, because that's all we have right now


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Why the fuck not!!!!
> Sounds like a great idea. & I might follow suit
> And then watch Woodstock in tandem & get totally nostalgic about the "Good Old Days"
> LO fucking L


I was hatched on August 17, 1969. I can't find my birth certificate for some reason but I'd love to figure out who was playing while I was being birthed.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I was hatched on August 17, 1969. I can't find my birth certificate for some reason but I'd love to figure out who was playing while I was being birthed.


I took my 1st hit of acid that month 
Wow, small World


----------



## spek9 (Apr 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I took my 1st hit of acid that month
> Wow, small World


I was thinking, how in the hell can this guy remember what month he did his first hit of acid? Then I thought about it, and I can too! (Sept 1993). How in the hell is that? LOL

I don't remember my first toke, drink or any other chemical, except LSD. Weird.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2020)

My 90 year old grandma officially has covid, positive test and all


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is my Quarantine meal plan for the next 3 days
> I'm feeding a family of 3 adults (theoretically) for 3 day's on this one bird.
> Standard Roasted Turkey Day 1, starting in 1 hr
> 
> ...


Dine well for a week from two chickens

Bone out two chickens using Jacques recipe, roll up one using his recipe and separate the skin from meat on the other.
Make 4 quarts of chicken broth from carcasses and leftover skin from the one chicken.
Make bean and root veg soup
Make chicken breast and noodle soup
Cut boneless dark meat into 1" pieces for grilling them.

recipes follow:

*Boning and making chicken roulade:*
Use method shown below, bone two chickens and turn one into the roulade that Jacques shows how to make here:





For the other boned chicken, separate skin from the breast and dark meat. Reserve the boneless chicken meat for later. Add skin to the pot for the broth.

*Chicken broth:*

Use all scraps, carcasses and extra skin, Chop carcass into pieces so that it will fit easily into stock pot.
Peel and chop one onion, add to pot
Chop one rib celery, add to pot
Drop in a handful of parsely
Cover all with about 6 qt water -- should be at least an inch above the solids.
Bring to simmer, skim off foam. Simmer on low, uncovered for 6 hours.
Strain off solids, discard, reserve broth.
Defat the broth, either by chilling and spooning off solid fat or use a fat separator (my preferred method).
Quick chill the broth by placing the pot into sink filled with cold water. Stir and allow stock to cool to below 90 F. Cover and place in fridge for later use. 

Note: If desired, roast the carcasses at 425 F until the bones turn light brown before making the stock. This is optional but adds flavor. 

*White bean and root veg soup*

Serving Size : 14 

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------

3 cups white beans
water for soaking

1 teaspoon peppercorn
2 teaspoons coriander seed
1 teaspoon cumin seed
1 teaspoon dried thyme

1 whole garlic bulb -- separated, skin removed
1 whole onion -- diced
1 whole onion -- peeled and quartered

2 whole turnip -- peeled and cubed
2 whole rutabaga -- peeled and cubed
3 medium carrot -- cut into thick, 3" batons
8 ounces mushroom -- stemmed and quartered

2 tablespoons olive oil
2 quarts chicken broth, home made
24 ounces canned tomatoes -- drained and chopped

2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
4  tablespoons rice wine vinegar -- to taste
1/2 tablespoon kosher salt to taste

Soak beans for 4 hours or overnight in plenty of water to cover plus several inches

Dice onions, peel the garlic, peel and cut root veg into 1" cubes, stem and cut mushrooms into quarters, peel and cut carrots into three inch
long, thick batons, peel and quarter one onion. Peel and mince the other.
Grind the spices together into a rough powder. 

Heat a bean pot (5 qt or >) to med, add diced onion, peeled garlic cloves (about 12) and 1 tablespoon of olive oil. Stir together and saute until
onions are translucent and garlic begins to give off aroma. 

Add bay leaf and soaked, drained beans, stir into the onions. Then add the chicken broth to the pot. Adjust volume to cover beans if needed. Bring to a simmer. Cook beans for 45 minutes maybe more until beans are tender but still firm to the bite. Remove bay leaf if bay flavors seem to be getting too strong.

In a larger pot, 8-10 qt, add vegetable oil and heat to med hot. Add the other 2 tablespoons of olive oil, heat until fragrant then add the carrots
and stir fry for a couple of minutes.

Add the mushrooms, stir fry and saute until the mushrooms begin to wilt.
Add the remaining spices, stir together for less than a minute, stir in the chopped tomatoes, cook for another 4-5 minutes, then pour in half of
the beans and water. 

Puree the the remaining beans in their broth through a counter top blender or an immersion blender. Add them back into the soup and stir together. 

Cook for about a half hour until the root veg is soft to desired texture then adjust seasoning with lemon juice, vinegar and salt. 

*Chicken breast with noodles:*

two halves of boneless chicken breast
1 qt home made chicken broth
8 ounces fresh spinach, washed
salt
soy sauce


Add both halves of the skinned chicken breasts from above to a med sized pot. Cover with 1 quart cold chicken broth. Heat over med flame until the broth begins to simmer. Simmer low for 10 minutes. Turn heat off, cover pot and let rest for 20 minutes. At the end of this, breast meat internal temp should be above 155 F. Remove breast meat, allow to cool slightly. Cut chicken breast meat into strips, about 2 inches long by 1/2 inches wide.

In a separate pot, heat 2 quarts of water, add 1/2 Tablespoon salt to boiling water, add 8 ounces of washed spinach and parboil spinach for two minutes. Drain and add cooked spinach to cold water, then drain. Using hands, squeeze out water and make 6 portions from the cooked, drained spinach

Cook noodles of choice, enough for 6 servings. Drain.

Place a serving of pasta at the bottom of a large bowl, add hot broth to cover, stir in 1 Tablespoon of soy sauce. Add serving chicken to the bowl, drop in serving portion of spinach and serve. 

*Hijiki Chicken over rice*

Boneless dark chicken meat
2 carrots, peeled and cut into 2" ribs
1/2 onion, peeled and chopped
1 Tablespoon sesame oil
2 Tablespoons dried hijiki seaweed (optional)
3 dried shitake mushrooms
2 Tablespoons soy sauce
2 Tablespoons sake
2 Tablespoons mirin (or use 1/2 t sugar)
1/2 cup chicken broth
1 cup rice (prefer med grain Calrose or other asian type of sticky rice)

Cut chicken into bite sized pieces. Peel and cut carrots into 2-inch by 1/4 in ribs, peel and chop onion
Cover mushrooms with lukewarm water. Cover hiiki with water. Allow to soak for 30 minutes. Drain, reserving water from mushrooms.
Slice mushrooms.

Rinse rice until water is mostly clear. Drain and add to pot with 1 cup water and 1/4 cup water from the mushrooms. Allow to soak for 30 minutes before cooking. A rice cooker works well for this recipe. While rice begins to cook, prepare the chicken:

In a skillet, heat sesame oil, add onion, stir fry for a minute, then add the carrot pieces. Stir carrots for a couple of minutes, then add the mushrooms. Stir-fry for another minute, then add the hijiki if using. Stir in sake, mirin or sugar, stir fry to reduce liquids some, then add soy sauce and chicken broth. Bring to a simmer. Pour all contents from skillet over the cooking rice. Cover and allow the rice to finish cooking. Remove from heat, allow to sit for another fifteen minutes before serving. 

The above can feed a family of five for a week with other side dishes such as vegetables, salads, bread, etc. Done it.


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Intermission.
> Nothing like some good old Hippie music to get your mind straight


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I was hatched on August 17, 1969. I can't find my birth certificate for some reason but I'd love to figure out who was playing while I was being birthed.


You are a WOODSTOCK Chile.




Edit: Here's the set list: https://www.setlist.fm/festival/1969/woodstock-33d6bcf9.html


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 3, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> My 90 year old grandma officially has covid, positive test and all


Sorry UB


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Sorry UB


well see 

She’s doing ok so far


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I was thinking, how in the hell can this guy remember what month he did his first hit of acid? Then I thought about it, and I can too! (Sept 1993). How in the hell is that? LOL
> 
> I don't remember my first toke, drink or any other chemical, except LSD. Weird.


Oh yea baby, I definitely remember that along with the first time I had sex 
4 way barrel Orange Sunshine LSD of which I ate a half, thinking I'd be cool to go home and deal with the parents in 4 hours.
I was 14 and it was a day that will go down in infamy in my mind because I touched/spoke to God for around 12 hours.
Had a blast talking to Mickey Mouse & Pluto one on one about the World's affairs at that time though
Yea, Joani Rodgers & LSD, two things that will always bring a smile to my face


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2020)

topcat said:


> You are a WOODSTOCK Chile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking great band & here's another one from them that seems fitting even today, 50 years after it was 1st written (Damn I'm old  )


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 3, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> My 90 year old grandma officially has covid, positive test and all


Positive waves heading her way.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Dine well for a week from two chickens
> 
> Bone out two chickens using Jacques recipe, roll up one using his recipe and separate the skin from meat on the other.
> Make 4 quarts of chicken broth from carcasses and leftover skin from the one chicken.
> ...


That's the Spirit that I wanna see.
Good contribution to the New RIU Recipe for the Day during your Quarantine section. 
Keep it up @Fogdog


----------



## spek9 (Apr 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That's the Spirit that I wanna see.
> Good contribution to the New RIU Recipe for the Day during your Quarantine section.
> Keep it up @Fogdog


When I strain and squeeze out the remaining coconut oil/butter from the cannabis remnants through the cheesecloth after making cannaoil, I ball up the remnants inside of the cheesecloth, then freeze these balls of product in the freezer in a ziplock.

When I cook a chicken, I put a couple of the cheesecloth balls into the bird cavity, and cook it as normal. 

The cannabis flavour and odour is slight, and the effects are mild, but they are present through the chicken, and also later, the soup made with the broth.

Just awesome for relaxing, especially when you have a bowl of chicken noodle soup when you're sick.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 3, 2020)

topcat said:


> You are a WOODSTOCK Chile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Sunday setlist is pretty awesome. I need to ask my parents if they have my certificate, now I'm really curious.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 3, 2020)

Two top administration officials last year listed the threat of a pandemic as an issue that greatly worried them, undercutting President Donald Trump's repeated claims that the coronavirus pandemic was an unforeseen problem.
Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar and Tim Morrison, then a special assistant to the President and senior director for weapons of mass destruction and biodefense on the National Security Council, made the comments at the BioDefense Summit in April 2019.
“Of course, the thing that people ask: ‘What keeps you most up at night in the biodefense world?’ Pandemic flu, of course. I think everyone in this room probably shares that concern,” Azar said, before listing off efforts to mitigate the impact of flu outbreaks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2020)

They sell these in China too, along with PPE, Donald will need lot's, just heard an expert on TV who figured the death toll could be as high as a million or more (he said 1.6 million in a year) by inauguration day, Obama thought he had it though, poor old Joe, he'll need all hands on deck, Obama for secretary of state, one problem solved.

That's with no national strategy, and Trump doing nothing like he is now, 1 million+ dead and he was serious.

If you buy the white color you can silk screen an American flag on it for veterans.

1/6
*funeral dead bodybag hospital medical eco friendly large plastic pvc male isolation cadaver corpse body bags with 6 handles*

$4.80-$10.00/ Piece
100 Pieces(Min Order)


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2020)

spek9 said:


> When I strain and squeeze out the remaining coconut oil/butter from the cannabis remnants through the cheesecloth after making cannaoil, I ball up the remnants inside of the cheesecloth, then freeze these balls of product in the freezer in a ziplock.
> 
> When I cook a chicken, I put a couple of the cheesecloth balls into the bird cavity, and cook it as normal.
> 
> ...


Done deal 
I would have never thought of doing that until you mentioned it.
Fuck'ing A, I'm in with that.
Some Rosemary & Super Silver Haze & Sage & Shallots with a nice bread stuffing?
Why the fuck not?


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They sell these in China too, along with PPE, Donald will need lot's, just heard an expert on TV who figured the death toll could be as high as a million or more (he said 1.6 million in a year) by inauguration day, Obama thought he had it though, poor old Joe, he'll need all hands on deck, Obama for secretary of state, one problem solved.
> 
> That's with no national strategy, and Trump doing nothing like he is now, 1 million+ dead and he was serious.
> 
> ...


We can then give de Donohdt a pawade, a big, pehfect pawade. "The pawade wuz pehfect, like the letta' wuz pehfect, like da twanskwipshen wuz pehfect, wight." Ripping off Elmer Fudd.


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2020)

We all need somebody to lean on.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Done deal
> I would have never thought of doing that until you mentioned it.
> Fuck'ing A, I'm in with that.
> Some Rosemary & Super Silver Haze & Sage & Shallots with a nice bread stuffing?
> Why the fuck not?


Wife and I have been doing it for several years.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 3, 2020)

lmao, what is Trump going to do when he gets stumped in a debate with Biden, he isn't going to have a troop of goons he will wave in front of him to answer the hard questions.

These press rallies are equal parts infuriating, scary as shit, and hilarious. He is such a baby that can't answer any questions strait at all and can't let people even ask the questions before he starts random nonsensical answering.


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2020)

OK, Boomer. This is pertinent now. Sway, and hold your lighters up!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> My 90 year old grandma officially has covid, positive test and all


So sorry to hear this. Wishing her good luck and she will pull through and everything will be alright.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2020)

We will survive as long as we look out for each other

 






__





This Brooklyn Landlord Just Canceled Rent for Hundreds of Tenants






www.msn.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So sorry to hear this. Wishing her good luck and she will pull through and everything will be alright.


i mean, she’s 90 and was already on her way out but I’m thinking she’ll beat covid anyway just for funsies 

She’s a tough old lady


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> My 90 year old grandma officially has covid, positive test and all


Sorry to hear it Buck, hope she pulls through, good luck


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2020)

For the young and invincible.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'All our ICU patients are in their 50s or younger' - frontline Welsh doctor recovered from virus*





A critical care consultant in the Royal Gwent Hospital in Newport is urging the public to keep listening to government advice.

Earlier this week, Dr David Hepburn warned the hospital had run out of space in intensive care and had moved into operating theatres. This - in an area which has seen the highest levels of confirmed Covid-19 cases in Wales.


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> For the young and invincible.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *'All our ICU patients are in their 50s or younger' - frontline Welsh doctor recovered from virus*
> 
> ...


I had to cry today.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 3, 2020)

The wrong billionaire is in the White House.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 3, 2020)

http://imgur.com/4JHtatu


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2020)

Kushner say's I got mine, go fuck yer selves, essentially








After Kushner says 'it's our stockpile,' HHS website changed to echo his comments on federal crisis role


It was a telling moment in the rising tensions between the Trump White House and state governors desperate for medical equipment to deal with the exploding coronavirus crisis. At Thursday's briefing on how the government is responding, Trump's senior adviser and son-in-law Jared Kushner scolded...




www.yahoo.com





How the fuck can this be actually happening, where Trump, Kushner & Pence are in charge of saving the lives of millions of Americans?
Ok, this is just a bad Trip, right?
This ain't really happening, right?
I'm still 14 & it's 1969 and it's just a bad trip & I'll wake up & all will be fine, right?
Ok, let me turn on the radio






Nope, this is real
Oh well, anyone got any links to 25?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2020)

Anybody want to comment on this? Chris tells it like it is and will be soon, from yesterday. I wonder if the southern states will have issues with supplies after gobbling up the national supply by acting like ignorant assholes, wait, they are ignorant assholes.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Chris Hayes: The Pandemic Is Coming For Every State | All In | MSNBC*




Some Republican governors continue to act like coronavirus is not going to hit them hard. They’re wrong.


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Kushner say's I got mine, go fuck yer selves, essentially
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"What's that smell like fish, oh baby?" It's Hot Tuna. Damn, Jim, yew keep "pinging" me!


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 3, 2020)

topcat said:


> "What's that smell like fish, oh baby?" It's Hot Tuna. Damn, Jim, yew keep "pinging" me!


I seen Jorma once, great show


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 3, 2020)

topcat said:


> I think mother earth is eliminating it's problem...us.


Cultish bullshit to avoid blaming the culpible.


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Cultish bullshit to avoid blaming the culpible.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Kushner say's I got mine, go fuck yer selves, essentially
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its real.. I found a pic I was gonna post here but you covered it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Its real.. I found a pic I was gonna post here but you covered it
> View attachment 4522532


Russia needs aid, or most likely the red states who are living like pigs in the middle of a national crises, Donald doesn't want to piss off the base and doesn't want the cupboard bare when they belly up to the bar looking for supplies.


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Kushner say's I got mine, go fuck yer selves, essentially
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Its real.. I found a pic I was gonna post here but you covered it
> View attachment 4522532


"It's not the job of the federal government to do the job of the federal government"


New Micheal franti song, "nepotism is what brought us here today"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

45% of Americans and a majority of white males will vote for Donald Trump in November, in spite of it all, blinded by fear and hate they march towards the the edge and abyss. Donald kills their parents, grandparents and even themselves with dereliction of duty, malicious incompetence and just plain stupid, yet they still think the sunshines outta his asshole. They come on RIU and wonder why they are treated with contempt, some to argue like fools for the great leader and carry his water, others to psycho or revenge troll. Most care about their "issues" more than their country and will not only vote for this utter failure as a human being and president, they will defend the indefensible and become apologists for a sociopath. 

He just put his son in law Jared Kushner in charge of the pandemic response FFS, I guess in his wisdom he figured this little no nothing shit should be Dr. Fauci's boss and supervisor. Not someone with experience deploying vast resources in an emergency situation, someone whose career was in planning and logistics, someone like a military person. Not somebody competent, but a toadie loyal to himself, how many will die over that one little decision? Donald is golfing in Virginia this week end SS hired $40,000 worth of golf carts at HIS country club there, the cockroach and bed bug infested Mar Logo was closed by the local health authorities over coronavirus issues. Donald might as well golf, he's done nothing in this crises but cause it, but continues to get in the way and fuck things up when he involves himself in it even slightly.

Never let a good crises and distraction go to waste, never forget to get your enemies, real or perceived, maybe it will frighten others who might challenge you and discover there's just nothing but an an empty suit. Another day, another competent person fired for doing their job, this is how you got to where you are, good people leaving and bad people coming in, or the post left vacant.









Trump fires intelligence community watchdog who told Congress about whistleblower complaint that led to impeachment


President Donald Trump on Friday fired Intelligence Community Inspector General Michael Atkinson, who had told Congress about the whistleblower complaint that led to Trump's impeachment, the President told Congress in a letter obtained by CNN.




www.cnn.com





*Trump fires intelligence community watchdog who told Congress about whistleblower complaint that led to impeachment*

(CNN)President Donald Trump on Friday fired Intelligence Community Inspector General Michael Atkinson, who had told Congress about the whistleblower complaint that led to Trump's impeachment, the President told Congress in a letter obtained by CNN.
Atkinson will leave his job in 30 days, Trump told the House and Senate Intelligence committees, and he has been placed on administrative leave effective immediately, according to a congressional source.
Trump did not name a permanent successor.
"As is the case with regard to other positions where I, as President, have the power of appointment ... it is vital that I have the fullest confidence in the appointees serving as inspectors general," Trump wrote. "That is no longer the case with regard to this Inspector General."

The announcement that he's firing Atkinson late on a Friday night comes as the President is dealing with a worldwide pandemic from the novel coronavirus, which has consumed his presidency since the end of the impeachment trial only two months ago. Trump has faced widespread criticism for the federal government's response to the outbreak, and has said the impeachment trial "probably did" distract him from responding to the virus' outbreak during the trial in January and early February.

READ: Trump's letter removing intelligence community inspector general

Atkinson's firing is the latest case of the Trump administration removing officials who took part in the President's impeachment. Trump also removed Alexander Vindman, a then-National Security Council official who had testified in the House's proceedings, along with Vindman's twin brother, both of whom were reassigned out of the NSC, and fired then-US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland.
Other officials, including then-US Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch and her acting successor, Bill Taylor, left the Trump administration after the impeachment proceedings.

Trump also fired former FBI Director James Comey in 2017 while the FBI was investigating the President.
The congressional source said that Atkinson was informed on Friday evening that Trump had fired him. The statute for the intelligence community inspector general requires that both intelligence committees be notified 30 days before the inspector general can be dismissed, so Trump could not immediately remove Atkinson -- he could only place him on leave until the 30 days pass.

Top Democrats on the House and Senate Intelligence committees blasted the move.
House Intelligence Chairman Adam Schiff of California, who led the House's impeachment investigation, said the firing was "another blatant attempt by the President to gut the independence of the Intelligence Community and retaliate against those who dare to expose presidential wrongdoing."
"This retribution against a distinguished public servant for doing his job and informing Congress of an urgent and credible whistleblower complaint is a direct affront to the entire inspector general system," Schiff said in a statement.
Virginia Sen. Mark Warner, the top Democrat on the Senate Intelligence Committee, said, "In the midst of a national emergency, it is unconscionable that the President is once again attempting to undermine the integrity of the intelligence community by firing yet another an intelligence official simply for doing his job."

Atkinson -- a career, nonpartisan official -- came under fire from the President's allies last year for alerting lawmakers to the then-unknown whistleblower complaint, which Congress later learned was an allegation that Trump had sought dirt on his political rival former Vice President Joe Biden from Ukraine's President while withholding US security aid from Kiev.
The allegation sparked a House impeachment inquiry that detailed the quid pro quo effort and led to Trump's impeachment in December on two articles. The Senate acquitted Trump on both charges in February.

Atkinson said he had shared the complaint with Congress because he found it rose to the level of an "urgent concern," clashing with his boss, then-acting Director of National Intelligence Joseph Maguire, over the determination.
After the whistleblower complaint was shared with Congress, Atkinson testified before the intelligence committees, explaining how he had attempted to corroborate the complaint in order to determine it was credible and should be shared with Congress. Maguire initially pushed back on that recommendation, but the White House ultimately relented and released the complaint.
Maguire formally resigned from US government service in February after Trump made it clear he would not be nominated for the job full time, a source familiar with the matter told CNN.

Other top intelligence officials also have recently left the administration, after Trump picked US Ambassador to Germany Richard Grenell to replace Maguire as acting director of national intelligence. Russ Travers, who was head of the National Counterterrorism Center, was fired last month by Grenell in a move that was seen as a removal of someone not perceived as loyal enough.
Tom Monheim, a career intelligence official, will be the acting intelligence community inspector general, according to the Office of the Director of National Intelligence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

*New Rule: Worst Responder | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*





In his editorial New Rule, Bill warns Americans not to make the mistake of rallying around an inept leader like Donald Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

*Monologue: Working from Home | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

*Should people wear masks during the pandemic? We asked 2 doctors*




Politicians and medical officials are often asked whether members of the general public should wear masks during the coronavirus pandemic. We asked two researchers: Dr. Michael Lin, an associate professor of neurobiology and bioengineering at Stanford University, and Dr. Iris Gorfinkel, a family doctor and clinical researcher in Toronto.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

Of course our governor is a fuckin Republican. No “Stay At Home” order here. 70 people at a fucking birthday party at a public park.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

President Donald Trump berated a female reporter's "nasty tone" after she asked him to clarify comments made by his son-in-law and White House advisor Jared Kushner the previous day.









Trump berates CBS News' Weijia Jiang for her 'nasty tone' after she asked him to clarify Jared Kushner's statements about the national stockpile


"It's such a basic simple question and you try and make it sound so bad," Trump said, adding, "You ought to be ashamed."




www.yahoo.com





CBS News' Weijia Jiang asked Trump to explain Kushner's apparent assertion the day before that the Strategic National Stockpile was not intended for the states to use, but rather the federal government.
The stockpile was established by Bill Clinton to supplement states' medical supplies during a health crisis or biochemical attack.

"It's such a basic simple question and you try and make it sound so bad," Trump said, adding, "You ought to be ashamed."

You Sir, along with most, if not all of your immediate family, should be taken out the back door of the WH into the Rose Garden and have some good old fashioned Asian justice administrated unto thee, sorta like this.



God damn it, that motherfucker brings out the absolute worst in me, but I just can't help it.
I've hated other Pukes over my lifetime, like Nixon, Kissinger, Reagan, GW, Chaney & a host of other Republican clowns, but nothing like the hate I feel for the present occupant of the WH.
He's killing my soul & that is turning into a problem for me I think.
I don't want to die angry, but unfortunately, that seems to be inevitable & that's very fucking sad, indeed.
It's time I think to pick up some old books & listen too some old songs and try to get back to square.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Should people wear masks during the pandemic? We asked 2 doctors*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife is sewing masks as I type this for our family seeing as none are available in stores.
They might not be actually be helpful, and probably are not, but they do give one a sense of community & at least the feeling of no surrender, we will fight back against COVID-19 and that is imperative.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Of course our governor is a fuckin Republican. No “Stay At Home” order here. 70 people at a fucking birthday party at a public park.


Here's a list of the States that still are ignoring stay at home rules.
Alabama, Arkansas, Iowa, Missouri, N. Dakota, Nebraska, S. Carolina, Utah & Wyoming.
All Red states that are about too kill themselves out of shear stupidity.
Good fucking riddance


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

*CDC Changes Guidance, Says People Should Wear Face Coverings When Outside | The Day That Was | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> My wife is sewing masks as I type this for our family seeing as none are available in stores.
> They might not be actually be helpful, and probably are not, but they do give one a sense of community & at least the feeling of no surrender, we will fight back against COVID-19 and that is imperative.


Look online for good DIY mask instructions, some are approved by authorities, there are good instructions out there. You can order a bunch from aliexpress.com, this shit is gonna go on for awhile. If you find good N95 masks there, buy extra for the hospital and call someone and see if they need a source of PPE and forward it to them, I'm sure they are into these sources as well, the chinese seem to have anticipated the need and appear to be well stocked, they like to make money and will.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

This man died 4 days after posting this on his Facebook page




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10222496193013898



I redirected it to @RealDonaldTrump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This man died 4 days after posting this on his Facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen the story, all these people and those in grocery stores need PPE, the rest of us just need a mask of any kind (DIY), unless you've got health conditions that would threaten your life or are older. Cheap vinyl gloves and masks required for public transportation, get them with your ticket or from the bus driver (plastic shield around him too)if you don't have them already. Gloves and masks in grocery stores too, let's get serious about it and get back to work at some level ASAP, gloves and masks will make it happen quicker and keep it at bay, along with other measures like mega testing.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This man died 4 days after posting this on his Facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummmmmmmm, I know it's easy to say after the fact but as driver he should've and could've pulled the bus over and asked her to cover her mouth and if she refused he could request she disembark- I've seen bus drivers ask passengers off for less and they very much have the authority..I have to ask about his judgement too..he said he had 89 on that bus that he subjected them to potential infection during a pandemic..? then a FB rant?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look online for good DIY mask instructions, some are approved by authorities, there are good instructions out there. You can order a bunch from aliexpress.com, this shit is gonna go on for awhile. If you find good N95 masks there, buy extra for the hospital and call someone and see if they need a source of PPE and forward it to them, I'm sure they are into these sources as well, the chinese seem to have anticipated the need and appear to be well stocked, they like to make money and will.


We're recycling PPEs and masks here in Colorado- FVCK TRUMPY*!we have a governor that can lead..!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2020)

New York City morgues almost full, alert sent for 45K health care workers amid coronavirus outbreak


A pandemic of the novel coronavirus has now infected over a million people across the globe, a quarter of whom are in the United States.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

5 weeks ago my president said it was a “Democrat” Media hoax.

Negligent and malevolent president. A baby/man that mostly lies, who lives a moment away from foaming at the mouth. Negligent and complicit Republican Party. No hint of ethical awareness.

The United States could have done so much better.

JONESTOWN


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

Been there, done it on a good day & it was still a nightmare








Out of work because of coronavirus, struggling to file for unemployment


Some dial their state offices hundreds of times while others are met with frozen websites.




www.yahoo.com





This is going to be a complete & utter meltdown of the system that never actually worked well anyway, at least in the State of Connecticut.
Well, boy's & girls we always wanted deep down inside to be a part of History, & now we're there.
We will either be a Survivor or a Causality of the greatest Pandemic probably in the History of the World.
Amazing shit, right?


----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 5 weeks ago my president said it was a “Democrat” Media hoax.
> 
> Negligent and malevolent president. A baby/man that mostly lies, who lives a moment away from foaming at the mouth. Negligent and complicit Republican Party. No hint of ethical awareness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This man died 4 days after posting this on his Facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely heartbreaking story. Just tryin to do his job. They should lock that lady up who coughed on the bus like that. His message is powerful and right on and hopefully reaches a lot of ignorant people to help change their bad habits and be more mindful.

I have co workers that are walking around without face masks and continue to socialize more then 6 feet apart. What I have realized that I have to do is not interact with them in person at all anymore . I will phone them or use my Vocera and I am trying very hard not to make eye contact as i pass them by in the hall so as not to initiate a conversation at all because that is just opening pandoras box. You can get the virus from just speaking to someone. No one knows who has it . I dont give a fuck if people think I am rude or antisocial. That type of thinking would show just how ignorant they are and I see the ignorance daily and it makes me mad, so isolating myself from them sucks because i really like some of them and they are nice people but so fucking stupid. With the virus working on severity and how much you accumulate in your system I Realize I will likely get it but the amount accumulated in my system i can try to keep as low as possible so my illness is not so intolerable.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

You know what I think?
I think this OP should be archived into the Smithsonian for future Generations to observe & to try to understand of what a granted small segment of the Society at large thinks about life under Trump, but we, the Heads, have always been at the forefront of Social change forever anyways.
When, and if they actually have the balls to create a Presidential Library for Trump, I want an RIU thread linked to it, just as a balance. 
Fuck it all


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

Anyone up for Facebook Live?
I wanna burn a bone and exhale into someone's face 
That would make me smile


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

topcat said:


>


Even better with some Everclear


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

topcat said:


>


Did you have one?
It took me a year of tossing papers but I got it & ruled the fucking road


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

Banana seat went on every bike in town. Grew up on flat sand county country so lots of bicycles.


----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Did you have one?
> It took me a year of tossing papers but I got it & ruled the fucking road


I had a Stingray, but not that fancy. I bought one for $5, stripped it down, painted it, bought all new bearings and tires. My friend and I were into the bike mechanic phase, it was a good hobby. We were into the dirt bike look, slightly before dirt bikes boomed. Then, on to the Continental 10 speed, the big league. Riding to the beach and back from the San Fernando Valley was a big accomplishment.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Remember when Trump said he wanted the states to buy huge volumes of pharmaceuticals from Canada because the US refuses to get their own health care costs and rampant pharma corruption under control?

Yeah, fuck you Trump.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


"Let's see action, let's see people, let's see freedom, let's see who cares" -Pete Townsend


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

Upper Midwest bankers owned a lot of dairy farms and truck farms by the end of The Depression and now it’s the great grandchildren and beyond. They kept those farms and land.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Been there, done it on a good day & it was still a nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welllllll, Jim..the Black Plague kind of beat this but they didn't have medication or ventilators..Revolution or Assassination?


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the Black Plague kind of beat this


As Yogi Berra said famously "it ain't over 'tll it's over" and we shall see what the final toll is in 3 months or a year.
Then we will have a body count


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

Intermission


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> As Yogi Berra said famously "it ain't over 'tll it's over" and we shall see what the final toll is in 3 months or a year.
> Then we will have a body count


Revolution or Assassination?


----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2020)

Hey, one good thing about this "shelter in place" thing is, I found that "Pornhub" site all the late night comedians joke about!


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Revolution or Assassination?


No, just a massive death toll experienced by the USA in particular & the World in general.
The Black Plague will just be a blip on the screen of Life historically, but as far as the affects of COVID-19 on the World as we know it today, it is mind boggling
Spanish flu?
Ebola ?
SAR's?
AID's ?
Nothing is going too be close to the devastation wrought by the COVID-19 virus on Mankind, but at least we have Netflix right, which is comforting


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

Post Covid life in many places will never be quite the same. 
Puff Puff Pass
Kiss My Ass


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Did you have one?
> It took me a year of tossing papers but I got it & ruled the fucking road


Great bike ... i had the Raleigh Chopper with that stick shift gear .... british green. Wish i still had that lots of memories , knocking trash cans over , jumping shit , power slides , wheelies down the street and hanging out at dark. Best of times


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Great bike ... i had the Raleigh Chopper with that stick shift gear .... british green. Wish i still had that lots of memories , knocking trash cans over , jumping shit , power slides , wheelies down the street and hanging out at dark. Best of times


Monkey Bars, Banana Seat w/ Backrest (of course) 
Shit, how much more could a 12 year kid want in 1968?
Nothing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

Biden tells Sanders he’s pushing ahead with VP, Cabinet picks


Biden told donors at a virtual fundraising event his campaign is to unveil a committee to vet potential vice presidential candidates “sometime in the middle of the month."




www.politico.com





*Biden tells Sanders he's pushing ahead with VP, cabinet picks*
*Biden told donors at a virtual fundraising event his campaign is to unveil a committee to vet potential vice presidential candidates “sometime in the middle of the month."*

Joe Biden disclosed Friday evening he has told his Democratic rival Bernie Sanders that he is moving forward with cabinet and vice presidential picks.
Biden told donors at a virtual fundraising event his campaign is to unveil a committee to vet potential vice presidential candidates “sometime in the middle of the month," and said he has held discussions with others about potential cabinet positions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

*Cuomo Announces New York Is Receiving New Ventilators From Oregon And China | MSNBC*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 4, 2020)

Oregon's leaders had a good vantage point and called it right when they made that state one of the few without a crisis already underway when they issued lockdown orders. 

We are benefitting now, with zero new cases, zero new deaths and the ability as well as the will to send excess equipment to a sister state in terrible straits. 

_








‘Strong evidence’ seen that Oregon’s coronavirus restrictions are working


"Oregon, for as long as we’ve had cases, is really the top performing state."




www.oregonlive.com





*‘Strong evidence’ seen that Oregon’s coronavirus restrictions are working*

Both the research released Wednesday and another model by University of Washington researchers forecast that Oregon’s hospital system will be capable of handling the flow of patients with the novel coronavirus, making the state a potential bright spot in the United States -- if residents continue to stay home. _

I was out this morning to re-supply The State of Squabble with fresh vegetables, eggs and other staples. First time in ten days. Wore my mask. Things are better in the stores. TP is still in short supply but everywhere else in the store things were in good order. Not enough other people wearing masks and social distancing measures were not being held to. So, we haven't yet gotten the hang of life with this virus. From what I've seen, early adopters like me are needed to be out there and visible to give others permission to look foolish, as those masks certainly make us look. Mine was this dumb paint mask that sat over my beard and made me look like a mole but whatever. I wore it.

We are doing OK. After 20 days isolation, we've settled into a routine. The kids have their own little shelters where they can get away from others. We drew up articles of the confederation, where each kid-state has rights to commodities in their territory. There is even trading going on between the states. The state with bamboo has the hottest economy right now. Another state was lucky enough to have a pile of cinder blocks. Everybody is looking for an edge. 

The vegetable garden is federal property without any states rights though.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Yet one more time, the US, under Republican leadership, missed another opportunity to forge a deeper alliance and instead broke one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

Canada vs USA covid19 new deaths, might be the best way to compare the responses and see just how much Donald fucked this up, measured in human lives.

New Deaths
USA = +902 
CDN= +20 x 8.6=172* (to equal USA per capita)

902/176=*5.24x more new deaths* 

Deaths per million
USA = 25
CAN = 6

25/6=*4.16 x more deaths per million*. Maybe I'll call them DD's for Donald Deaths, unnecessary deaths due to dereliction of duty and criminal incompetence. Mention these facts to a Trumper near you who will be rewriting history soon, it was a "perfect response"...

He still hasn't issued a national stay at home order or invoked the power of the US government in any meaningful way. He appears to be trying to profiteer and steal money for his failing facade of a business too . Hotels might be of some use, golf clubs not so much, his businesses are going under in the first month of the shit hitting the fan. I don't think he can launder any more money from the Russians, or get a bailout through Deutsche bank for them. The revenue has dried up and he was in trouble before. Of course he's got his tongue out for bailout money and he controls it, the GOP made sure he had lots, wouldn't want him going bankrupt in the middle of an election. Donald gets his piece of the action and more, or you peasants starve, simple, Donald is desperate and so are the republicans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yet one more time, the US, under Republican leadership, missed another opportunity to forge a deeper alliance and instead broke one.


Not too worry, unlike most, Canadians understand, but we are gonna make our own PPE and medical supplies from now on, and so are many states.
Canadians watch American news and most understand who is to blame and who is not, we remember Obama was president too, at one time. I hope it will all be for the best in the end and accelerates the political demise of these assholes and change. I'm pretty sure its gonna be a wipe out for the GOP in november, unless America is on some kind of a suicide pact with Trump. By the time november rolls around you might have a million deaths because of Trump, people will vote with gloves and masks, there will be messages printed on those masks too and messages sent with their ballots.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

Very comfortable saying trumpvirus.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

Caught just a little of task force update.

This man is not sane, he just isn’t.

Time to get him some shiny steel marbles to fondle.
“We gotta get back” trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Oregon's leaders had a good vantage point and called it right when they made that state one of the few without a crisis already underway when they issued lockdown orders.
> 
> We are benefitting now, with zero new cases, zero new deaths and the ability as well as the will to send excess equipment to a sister state in terrible straits.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm advocating here, lockdown so we can send resources to hard hit areas like NY. That is what the southern states are failing to do, because they are morons. I hope it will spur other places not locked down and who feel it's safe enough to do so, to donate ventilators too. It should have been part of a federal plan, a mobile reserve and probably is, but it's collecting dust on a shelf in some empty office.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not too worry, unlike most, Canadians understand, but we are gonna make our own PPE and medical supplies from now on, and so are many states.
> Canadians watch American news and most understand who is to blame and who is not, we remember Obama was president too, at one time. I hope it will all be for the best in the end and accelerates the political demise of these assholes and change. I'm pretty sure its gonna be a wipe out for the GOP in november, unless America is on some kind of a suicide pact with Trump. By the time november rolls around you might have a million deaths because of Trump, people will vote with gloves and masks, there will be messages printed on those masks too and messages sent with their ballots.


Its way too early to make a prediction about what will happen in the fall election. 

*Trump’s biggest 2020 pitch disintegrates*
_








Trump’s biggest 2020 pitch disintegrates


In just weeks, the president’s challenge has morphed from building on his predecessor’s economic record to rebuilding his own.




www.politico.com





The fundamental pillars of Donald Trump’s presidency — a hot economy, strong job growth and a rocking stock market — are all being smashed to splinters by the ravaging coronavirus, which has shuttered much of the nation and now officially ended a streak of 113 months of job gains dating back to the end of the Great Recession a decade ago. 

Trump and other White House advisers have regularly lamented that the economy was booming before the coronavirus hit and should have set up the president for a strong run to reelection. They now know that the president’s future depends on a quick decline in new coronavirus cases and a fast snap back in the economy in the second half of the year. 

Other analysts note that Trump’s odds of winning in online betting markets have actually risen during the coronavirus crisis. And the nation is now so polarized — and Trump’s base support so solid — that the presidential election will likely be close no matter what happens with the economy._

He starts with 42% voting for him regardless of what happens this summer. It's going to be close and there is no cause to be confident in unseating him at this time.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 4, 2020)

They are finishing up Trump’s Presidential Library .....



Fuck you trump and your entire circle.
Trump fucks dead kids.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

“Everything donald trump touches dies”


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Its way too early to make a prediction about what will happen in the fall election.


I'll make a prediction right now, and that is the Southern Red States especially, such as Florida, that ignored warnings until recently are gonna get fucking ravaged soon by COVID-19, and a lot of Trump supporters are going to die as a result.
The sane Dem's & Independents that isolated & maintained social distancing will become the dominants, 
Hence, what once was a Republican/Trump stronghold no longer exists, they all killed themselves.
Simple math


----------



## spek9 (Apr 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Very comfortable saying trumpvirus.


Well, for the man who called it Chinavirus only to see China send millions of N95 masks to the USA due to a severe shortage, what else would one call it?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> “Everything donald trump touches dies”


how about a huge trump family Easter pic to show how to fight the virus  nothingberder.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> “Everything donald trump touches dies”


Even things that have never died before!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 4, 2020)

*Dr. Fauci Shuts Down ‘Fox & Friends’ on Coronavirus Cure: ‘We Don’t Operate on How You Feel’ .... ( Mic drop ) *

Top infectious disease expert Dr. Anthony Fauci left the hosts of _Fox & Friends_disappointed and *frustrated * Friday when he threw cold water on their insistence that the anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game-changing cure for the coronavirus.

Citing a recent poll showing that 37 percent of doctors around the world feel the drug is currently the most effective treatment of COVID-19, co-host Steve Doocy added that frequent Fox News guest Dr. Mehmet Oz ( fuck Dr. OZ / quack ) recently touted a small Chinese study that found the drug had some efficacy in treating the virus.

Doocy went on to play a clip of Dr. Oz wondering whether Fauci was impressed with the results of that study. The Fox host asked the top physician to respond to the TV doctor.......... Wait for it ....

*BOOM ! *

“That was not a very robust study,” replied Fauci, a member of the White House coronavirus task force. He also pointed out that while there’s still a possibility of a “beneficial effect,” the scale and strength of the evidence is not “overwhelmingly strong.”

*“But getting back to what you said just a moment ago that ‘X percent’—I think you said 37 percent—of doctors feel that it’s beneficial. We don’t operate on how you feel. We operate on what evidence is, and data is,” *he continued. “So although there is some suggestion with the study that was just mentioned by Dr. Oz—granted that there is a suggestion that there is a benefit there—I think we’ve got to be careful that *we don’t make that majestic leap to assume that this is a knockout drug.”*


Co-host Brian Kilmeade, meanwhile, pushed back against the disease expert, claiming a large percentage of doctors in other countries are now prescribing the drug to treat coronavirus. He then speculated as to whether those taking the drug for other conditions were prevented from infection of COVID-19........... 

“I would be very curious, doctor, to see if anyone who was taking this for lupus or arthritis has gotten the coronavirus, that would be one way to go the other way to see about this study,” Kilmeade wondered aloud. *DERP ! *

“I mean, obviously this is a good drug in many respects for some of the diseases you mentioned, and the one thing we don’t want to happen is that individuals who really need a drug with a proven indication don’t have it available,” *Fauci responded, adding that it doesn’t matter if a large percentage of doctors “think that it works.”*



Co-host Ainsley Earhardt then jumped in, suggesting that “Democratic leaders” are preventing patients from receiving hydroxychloroquine as a treatment for the disease and asking Fauci what could be done to make sure we’re giving it to everyone in need....... RRRRIGGGGGHHHTTT ! ( same song and dance ) ...



“Well first of all, this is an approved drug for another indication, and doctors can, and the FDA has made it very clear that doctors can prescribe it on what we call off label,” he explained. “There’s no inhibition for that. So a considerable amount of drug was made available, as you remember, just a few days ago. But the FDA was very clear that they’re not going to be inhibiting anyone from doing an off label prescription of the drug. So they’re free to do that if they want to.”

While President Donald Trump and many Fox News personalities have been bullish on the possibility that the drug is a miracle cure for the virus, *Fauci has repeatedly attempted to temper expectations, noting that the benefits have largely **been anecdotal *and that there are other studies *showing no noticeable effects at all..... Read ... NO NOTICEABLE EFFECTS .

*

This isn’t the first time that pro-Trump Fox News hosts have tried to get Fauci to boost hydroxychloroquine. Laura Ingraham, who has been at the forefront of touting the drug, asked the doc last week if he would take it if he were stricken with the virus. Fauci, for his part, said only if it were part of a clinical trial.

Fox News murder people ...... Open your fucking eyes.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 4, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Dr. Fauci Shuts Down ‘Fox & Friends’ on Coronavirus Cure: ‘We Don’t Operate on How You Feel’ .... ( Mic drop ) *
> 
> Top infectious disease expert Dr. Anthony Fauci left the hosts of _Fox & Friends_disappointed and *frustrated * Friday when he threw cold water on their insistence that the anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game-changing cure for the coronavirus.
> 
> ...


Dr Fonzi now has 24/7 police protection b/c the Trumptards don't appreciate him not agreeing with the Orange Shrimpdix.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll make a prediction right now, and that is the Southern Red States especially, such as Florida, that ignored warnings until recently are gonna get fucking ravaged soon by COVID-19, and a lot of Trump supporters are going to die as a result.
> The sane Dem's & Independents that isolated & maintained social distancing will become the dominants,
> Hence, what once was a Republican/Trump stronghold no longer exists, they all killed themselves.
> Simple math


Hence Republican efforts to suppress voting by undesirables. With Gerrymandering, voter ID, police menacing, manipulating poll locations, high rates of faulty equipment in Democratic districts and the inherent bias built into the electoral college, Democrats need to win by more than 5% margin to be certain of retaking the WH. The Senate is probably already our of our reach.

No way Republicans are going to allow vote by mail where it doesn't already exist. They don't want a high turnout. They don't want paper ballots that are traceable. 

So, while I'd like to agree with you, I'm of the opinion that the election is Trump's to lose and Biden has to win by a good margin of the popular vote in order to barely edge Trump out of office. The turnout in 2018 gave me a lot of hope. OTOH, the map of turnout in 2018 is exactly what Republicans are working to change through their campaign to suppress our votes.


----------



## 1212ham (Apr 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Caught just a little of task force update.
> 
> This man is not sane, he just isn’t.


It's Malignant Narcissism, and it's very dangerous.

Symptoms of Narcissistic Personality Disorder:

grandiose fantasies and behavior, such as a preoccupation with thoughts of personal success, power, and attractiveness or sex appeal
little or no empathy for other people’s emotions or feelings
a significant need for attention, admiration, and recognition
an inflated sense of self-importance, such as a tendency to exaggerate personal talent or achievements
a belief in personal specialness and superiority
a sense of entitlement
a tendency to take advantage of others or exploit people for personal gain
arrogant or conceited behavior and attitudes
a tendency to envy others and believe others envy them









Malignant Narcissism: What It Actually Means


Malignant narcissism is a casual term that some experts use to refer to people who have traits associated with several different personality issues. We'll go over the possible traits, whether it's treatable, and more.




www.healthline.com












What Is a Malignant Narcissist and How to Recognize One in Your Life - Learning Mind


The malignant narcissist is someone who has a combination of two personality disorders, which makes them extremely dangerous and manipulative.




www.learning-mind.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 4, 2020)

*Tennessee tells nurses to try diapers if they run out of surgical masks*
The Tennessee Department of Health says health providers should be prepared "for such extreme situations when there is an absence of any other approved PPE."

OAK RIDGE, Tenn. — In a worst-case scenario, the Tennessee Department of Health instructed healthcare providers to use diapers instead of facemasks, swim goggles instead of eye protection and plastic bags in lieu of gloves to protect themselves against COVID-19. 

Making America Great Again ! ..... WINNING !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Hence Republican efforts to suppress voting by undesirables. With Gerrymandering, voter ID, police menacing, manipulating poll locations, high rates of faulty equipment in Democratic districts and the inherent bias built into the electoral college, Democrats need to win by more than 5% margin to be certain of retaking the WH. The Senate is probably already our of our reach.
> 
> No way Republicans are going to allow vote by mail where it doesn't already exist. They don't want a high turnout. They don't want paper ballots that are traceable.
> 
> So, while I'd like to agree with you, I'm of the opinion that the election is Trump's to lose and Biden has to win by a good margin of the popular vote in order to barely edge Trump out of office. The turnout in 2018 gave me a lot of hope. OTOH, the map of turnout in 2018 is exactly what Republicans are working to change through their campaign to suppress our votes.


I think the democrats will win by a landslide, but I like your attitude! Take nothing for granted and go all out to win the country back and save your own lives. Trump will still get his 40% no matter what, they are rewriting history for them as we speak, 40% is not enough to carry the day, this threw a monkey wrench into everybody's plan and Donald is not very flexible, he's a creature of habit. I think the Russians might have written him off and are cutting their losses, One thing we are certain of though, Donald and the GOP will try to lie cheat and steal their way to power in november.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> No way Republicans are going to allow vote by mail where it doesn't already exist. They don't want a high turnout. They don't want paper ballots that are traceable.


They'll have too, the Nation will demand it & that should be the end of the GOP for at least 8 years
What else can/could the Pukes do? 
Not hold an Election?
They're stuck in a corner & there's no fucking way out that I can see.
Very cool


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Tennessee tells nurses to try diapers if they run out of surgical masks*
> The Tennessee Department of Health says health providers should be prepared "for such extreme situations when there is an absence of any other approved PPE."
> 
> OAK RIDGE, Tenn. — In a worst-case scenario, the Tennessee Department of Health instructed healthcare providers to use diapers instead of facemasks, swim goggles instead of eye protection and plastic bags in lieu of gloves to protect themselves against COVID-19.
> ...


Mitch don't like no big guberment! Trumperators instead of respirators. 

*Trump is the one who should be wearing a diaper over his mouth, to catch the shit that falls out of it constantly.*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Well, for the man who called it Chinavirus only to see China send millions of N95 masks to the USA due to a severe shortage, what else would one call it?


Expect Donald to choke on a lot of Chinese aid and PPE for a little while, it's an excellent PR weapon to use against him and I'm all for all the aid and PPE they want to send, both to America and Canada. I don't think this will be the end of it either, a plane load of PPE for free along with a few salesmen at airports in every state in the union. I think China has been preparing this shit bigly, both for themselves and other countries (to make money) and social distancing and other measures are working there now and they have an excess. They have a lot of kissing and making up to do and this is a great way to do it and make a fortune too. You might not like the pricks sometimes, but they are smart and saw the need months ago. If they can build hospitals in a week, they can mass produce PPE and even ventilators in 2 months and most likely have been, under emergency 24/7 conditions. The world needs this shit now in massive quantities and China knew it in January.

The chinese symbol for opportunity is a mirror image of the one used for problem. In every problem there is also an opportunity, to profit, even if only from the experience, there is also an opportunity to fail and to fail to learn from experience too.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> there is also an opportunity to fail and to fail to learn from experience too


Unfortunately, everyone in the position to take note and learn are narcissistic sociopaths who only see themselves as right at all costs, so that will not happen.

Logic, such as learning from mistakes does not take hold when the beholder accepts they never do anything wrong.

What a situation we're all in


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> My 90 year old grandma officially has covid, positive test and all


and now she’s on end of life care


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> and now she’s on end of life care


Sorry Buck, this stuff has a real human cost and is not merely an abstraction. Behind every number in the grim statics lies a tragedy for the victims and families. Donald made it 5 times worse and more than it had to be, but you know that already.
May she RIP and your heart heal quickly, make her count at the polls, bring a replacement for her along with you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Unfortunately, everyone in the position to take note and learn are narcissistic sociopaths who only see themselves as right at all costs, so that will not happen.
> 
> Logic, such as learning from mistakes does not take hold when the beholder accepts they never do anything wrong.
> 
> What a situation we're all in


Just on the federal level with Donald and the GOP and in some neo confederate red states, wherever racist idiots managed to elect other morons like themselves to office.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

Thousands dead in trump’s hometown, shows absolutely no grief, no sorrow, no empathy.

Just screams “we gotta get back, the cure can’t be worse than the disease.”

WTF


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> They'll have too, the Nation will demand it & that should be the end of the GOP for at least 8 years
> What else can/could the Pukes do?
> Not hold an Election?
> They're stuck in a corner & there's no fucking way out that I can see.
> Very cool


Then again, Republican Senators backed Trump's case against impeachment when they said that Trump can break the law in order to get re-elected so long as "he believes what he's doing is in the best interests of the country". 

These guys are capable of doing any and every thing in order to stay in power. It's going to get nasty this summer and fall. Like nothing we've ever seen before. Everything he does will be "in the national interest". 

I'm hopeful but distrust the Republican Party and think they have something up their sleeve. They cheat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I'm hopeful but distrust the Republican Party and think they have something up their sleeve. They cheat.


This has fucked up the game plan, even Vlad is screwed by oil prices and I'll bet the coronavirus is ravaging Russia right now. Even the Goddamn IRA trolls have been hit and many is drying up. Donald is in deep shit and knows it, his stress level gives me confidence. I still think he has no idea what is coming with the oversight hearings, just like the coronavirus, even a child would have taken precautions, Donald is brain damaged in that area. He will reach into his habitual bag of tricks, they won't work this time and if the GOP tries to carry his water over it this summer, after his popularity fades, so much the better. I think the senate might have a different attitude on this issue later this year with an election 5 months or so away. The TV hearings will have members wearing masks, even the republicans, perhaps some of those masks will have messages printed on them...
The house and senate are going to be wearing N95 masks with boxes of gloves and sanitizer on the desks and the air sprayed down between sessions with disinfectant. Let them publicly deny that reality while wearing a mask on TV.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This has fucked up the game plan, even Vlad is screwed by oil prices and I'll bet the coronavirus is ravaging Russia right now. Even the Goddamn IRA trolls have been hit and many is drying up. Donald is in deep shit and knows it, his stress level gives me confidence. I still think he has no idea what is coming with the oversight hearings, just like the coronavirus, even a child would have taken precautions, Donald is brain damaged in that area. He will reach into his habitual bag of tricks, they won't work this time and if the GOP tries to carry his water over it this summer, after his popularity fades, so much the better. I think the senate might have a different attitude on this issue later this year with an election 5 months or so away. The TV hearings will have members wearing masks, even the republicans, perhaps some of those masks will have messages printed on them...
> The house and senate are going to be wearing N95 masks with boxes of gloves and sanitizer on the desks and the air sprayed down between sessions with disinfectant. Let them publicly deny that reality while wearing a mask on TV.


But like @Fogdog said, the Republicans cheat.

This virus is scary in how it is attacking the cities hard because of proximity to others, imagine standing in a line for 4 hours when in rural areas there is virtually no wait time, how will that impact the election?

And it is like watching Batman getting taunted by the villain for not be willing to go far enough to stop them. If the Democrats play by the normal rules and don't use the House to investigate Trump during an election year, he gets to just lie unchecked (and have his and Putin's troll armies amplify it online to everyone based on what they are most worried about) and continue his reign of firing anyone who stands up to him. And if they do, Trump gets to cry foul and paint the Democrats as playing politics. 

It is really a scary time in America. I just hope 2018 holds true, but who knows, this virus changed everything, which is why it is hard to not go full conspiracy theory think Russia has a hand in it. It would explain why Trump is so willing to keep pushing the Lupus medication, maybe Putin told him that it is actually something that works and that he let it out in China, or shit even North Korea. It is just a conspiracy, but the alternative is the most likely, and he has no clue what he is doing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> But like @Fogdog said, the Republicans cheat.
> 
> This virus is scary in how it is attacking the cities hard because of proximity to others, imagine standing in a line for 4 hours when in rural areas there is virtually no wait time, how will that impact the election?
> 
> ...


These clowns are reeling and rolling with the punches like everyone else, Russia is gonna end up exactly like Iran, crippled for even longer than America. You only have Donald and some of the GOP to contend with, but by in large have good leadership in all the blue states and even in some of the red ones run by adults. You will deal with this in spite of Donald, but at a cost that is 5 or 6 times higher than that of Canada per capita, that's Trump's fault alone.

They aren't masters of the universe, though they think they are sometimes, not lately though, everybody's plan is in disarray and many of the oligarch's are vulnerable and a few might die. It's a lot worse in Russia than they are saying and it will get a lot worse, Iran works better as a democracy than them and they are on their knees right now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

Here Are The 9 State Governors Who Have Refused To Issue Stay-At-Home Orders


Many invoke the role of “small government.” All are Republicans.




www.forbes.com





*Here Are The 9 State Governors Who Have Refused To Issue Stay-At-Home Orders*

*Topline: *While a vast majority of states have issued statewide stay-at-home orders in response to the coronavirus outbreak spreading across the United States, a handful of Republican governors have resisted mounting pressure to do so from many, including from the country’s top authority on infectious disease, Dr. Anthony Fauci.

Nine different states in the South and Midwest have yet to announce statewide orders as of Saturday: Arkansas, Iowa, Nebraska, North Dakota and South Dakota have all resisted issuing any kind of stay at home orders, while Wyoming, Utah, Oklahoma and South Carolina have only issued orders in part of their states.
The governors, all Republican, have often defended their actions out of a belief in smaller government, despite many calls from within their own states to do so. 
South Dakota Governor Kristi Noem, for instance, told reporters earlier this week that “the people themselves are primarily responsible for their safety” and that state and national constitutions “prevent us from taking draconian measures much like the Chinese government has done.” She also added, "South Dakota is not New York City.”
Governor Kim Reynolds, of Iowa, rejected Fauci’s recent calls to implement a nationwide stay at home order: “I would say that maybe he doesn't have all the information," she told reporters this week. “I can’t lock the state down… people also have to be responsible for themselves,” she said.
Arkansas Governor Asa Hutchinson also dismissed Fauci’s comments, calling the typical stay at home order a misleading “illusion,” because people would still go out in public. He argued against issuing an order because it would leave thousands in his state without jobs and the CDC has “not indicated that's an appropriate or necessary step.”
Similarly, North Dakota Governor Doug Burgum has questioned the necessity of a statewide order, while Nebraska Governor Pete Ricketts said he hadn’t issued one because he was listening to medical advice from his own experts rather than national health officials.
Other state governors, such as those in South Carolina, Utah, Wyoming and Oklahoma, have implemented some partial restrictions in cities and counties, but have stopped short of issuing statewide mandates.
*Big number:* *Over 300 million people. *That’s how much of the U.S. population, in 41 states across the country, is under mandatory stay-at-home orders, according to _The New York Times_. Some nine in ten Americans are now under instructions to not leave their house unless absolutely necessary.

*Crucial quotes: *In an interview with CNN on Thursday, Fauci made it clear that he believes all states should have stay at home orders. "I don't understand why that's not happening,” Fauci said. “If you look at what's going on in this country, I just don't understand why we're not doing that. We really should be." He recommended that the federal government should enact a nationwide stay-at-home order to curtail the spread of the virus. But President Trump and his administration have been reluctant to do so: "I leave it up to the governors. The governors know what they are doing," Trump reiterated at his press briefing on Friday. 

*Key background: *Some states, like Alabama and Missouri, had held out on issuing statewide orders for several weeks, before reversing course and doing so yesterday. Other states, such as Maine and Georgia, similarly issued stay-at-home orders earlier this week, amid mounting pressure from medical experts and lawmakers. In Florida, for instance, Governor Ron DeSantis for weeks resisted calls to impose a statewide order, despite a surging rise in coronavirus cases. He abruptly changed his stance earlier this week, citing President Trump’s “demeanor the last couple of days” as the reason for declaring a stay at home order, not because of warnings from health officials.

*Chief critic: *“What are you waiting for?” California Governor Gavin Newsom of California asked governors who hadn’t issued statewide stay-at-home orders. His state was the first to do so. “What more evidence do you need?”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

Anybody else notice a pattern of GOP government incompetence and irresponsibility in the red states?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









‘It is terrifying’: Wisconsin leaders warn of coronavirus disaster with Tuesday’s vote


Amid the coronavirus pandemic, elected officials and activists are trying to keep voters home during Wisconsin's Tuesday election.




www.politico.com





*‘It is terrifying’: Wisconsin leaders warn of coronavirus disaster with Tuesday’s vote*
*Amid the coronavirus pandemic, elected officials and activists are trying to keep voters home during Wisconsin's Tuesday election.*

Voting-rights advocates are doing the unthinkable in Wisconsin: urging voters not to go to the polls on Tuesday.
The coronavirus epidemic has turned their calculations upside down in the state, where the federal government has declared a "major disaster," Gov. Tony Evers has ordered residents to stay home — and in-person voting is still scheduled to take place Tuesday in the presidential primary and state and local elections, barring a last-minute intervention from the state Legislature, which Evers called into a Saturday special session.

A federal judge on Thursday ordered the state to expand absentee voting ahead of Tuesday's elections, but he declined to postpone the election because he said he did not have the authority to do so. That has left a number of politicians and voting-rights advocates having to weigh a public health crisis colliding with a crisis of democracy — and they are coming down on the health side.

Milwaukee Mayor Tom Barrett, who is running for reelection, urged voters not to go to the polls Tuesday, a call joined by some other local elected officials and activists. Jay Heck, director of Common Cause Wisconsin, a voting-rights group, likened the spring election to a cosmic calamity.
"The upcoming election is hurtling toward the state of Wisconsin like some unstoppable meteor," said Heck. "It is terrifying, because nobody knows what's going to happen."
Evers announced Friday that he would call a special session of the Legislature the next day and asked legislators to take an “up-or-down vote to send a ballot to every registered voter by May 19 … and to extend the time for those ballots to be received by May 26.” Evers had in the past rejected calls for postponing the election, infuriating Democrats in the state, but has previously called for a mail-in election on April 7. The governor called for the vast majority of in-person voting to be suspended, save for limited availability for disabled voters and voters who struggle with reading or writing in English.
The governor has maintained that his hands were tied by the Republicans who control the Legislature. They have bucked calls to postpone the election. But Sam Munger, a Democratic political consultant and former aide to Evers who has talked with several Democratic legislators, said “nobody thinks that it is very likely that the Republican Legislature will seriously take up the governor’s proposal.”
Wisconsin House Speaker Robin Vos and state Senate Majority Leader Scott Fitzgerald released a joint statement rejecting Evers’ call, calling the governor’s leadership “feckless” and ineffective.
*more...*


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> this virus changed everything,


Yes indeed it has changed everything, including how the Federal government will conduct business in the Age of COVID-19
This ain't 1776 anymore & the need for a voice vote on the floor of the House for example, is going to be a relic of a bygone era.
The adjustments needed in just the apparatus of governing are going to be something to behold, that's for sure


----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2020)

I ain't doin' it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

The new war for soft power hegemony


The COVID-19 pandemic has brought front and center the destructive path toward which the U.S.-China bilateral relationship is heading.




thehill.com





*The new war for soft power hegemony*






© Getty Images
The U.S. and China are engaged in a war to claim the coveted spot of soft-power hegemon. Thankfully, no bullets — or even tariffs — are involved. Yet, in no uncertain terms, there is a war afoot. While more than a million people worldwide have been infected with COVID-19 and nearly 50,000 have perished, China and America are locked in a public relations battle over who is to blame.

In the U.S., Secretary of State Mike Pompeo reportedly insisted that a United Nations Security Council resolution should contain language stating that the virus originated in China and on what date. Republican senators are competing with one another to demonstrate who is more emphatic in blaming China with their calls to “make China pay.” Only recently did President Trump — wisely — drop the term “Chinese virus” from his public lexicon.

In the meantime, Beijing has been pushing conspiracy theories on the international stage to cast doubt on the origins of COVID-19 while, domestically, state media reports that cases in China have been reduced to near zero. This is despite the fact that China does not factor asymptomatic cases into its official tally, which brings into doubt the veracity of China’s claims about no new domestic cases. *Additionally, for benevolent reasons or otherwise, China has become the world’s medicine cabinet, airlifting vitally needed equipment to struggling nations such as Italy and France in wartime fashion.*

Beijing threw a wrench into the works on March 28 by temporarily banning foreign nationals from entering the country, a remarkable step for a country that claims to have beaten back the virus. Ostensibly, Beijing moved in order to cut off a source of new transmissions. Yet, closing the border also has signaling effects that suggest foreigners are the cause of the new cases, despite the Chinese foreign ministry stating on March 24 that 90 percent of imported cases had been brought in by Chinese passport holders.
The drastic step of closing the border makes it clear that Chinese officials are extremely concerned about a second wave of cases. Until the last week of March, Beijing classified asymptomatic carriers as unconfirmed cases so as to not overwhelm its medical institutions with people who do not require immediate attention. But with nearly 75 million people — who have accepted the government’s propaganda that everything is fine — returning to work in cities such as Shanghai and Shenzhen, it is all but certain that domestic transmissions have occurred.
In the immediate term, the Communist Party is aiming to achieve several milestones, chief of which is hosting the annual meeting of the National People’s Congress. Dubbed the “Two Sessions,” it is the marquee political event of the year. Communist Party officials are making preparations to host the meeting — possibly in early May — after postponing it for several months. The gathering will take place under extraordinary circumstances, but Beijing is intent on signaling to its constituents that the government is fully functioning. Similarly, Chinese officials had hoped to throw the country’s struggling exporters a lifeline by hosting the Canton Fair in Guangzhou. But with international travel ground to a halt and the new ban on international arrivals, Chinese factories will need to find other sources of business.
With its economy in the drink, Beijing now finds itself in a position where it must double-down on its propaganda salvo to rally nationalist sentiment at home, while touting the successes of its quarantine program abroad.
A second wave would deliver a tremendous blow to Beijing’s message that China is open for business, even as the nation still calculates the economic and social costs of a two-months-long nationwide shutdown. Perhaps more importantly, it could call into question the effectiveness of the Chinese Communist Party’s top-down approach to crisis management, not to mention test the patience of the Chinese people.

The COVID-19 pandemic has brought front and center the destructive path toward which the U.S.-China bilateral relationship is heading. *One month into the outbreak in the U.S., Washington still has not formally requested assistance from China, despite Beijing’s overtures to supply critical medical supplies. Once the dust settles, the Trump administration will use executive orders to lean on U.S. medical companies to divest from China, while Beijing will double down on its Belt and Road Initiative.*
The real question is how the rest of the world will respond to the soft-power struggle between Washington and Beijing.
With the U.S. engulfed in a worsening outbreak, China has gained strategic advantage. And, unlike most conventional wars, there may not be a clear victor in this fight, at least not immediately.
_Kyle Sullivan is China Practice Lead at Crumpton Group,_ _a global risk intelligence advisory firm based in Arlington, Va. He previously spent 12 years in China, including at the U.S.-China Business Council and APCO Worldwide, advising multinational corporations there on market entry, reputational due diligence and government affairs._
*more...*


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here Are The 9 State Governors Who Have Refused To Issue Stay-At-Home Orders
> 
> 
> Many invoke the role of “small government.” All are Republicans.
> ...


Well, if they don't want to obey Federal recommendations & want to contaminate themselves, go right ahead, but don't expect help from the Feds when your dying.
I say fuck 'em, I wouldn't give them a nickel of the Federal Corona Relief Fund.
Not one penny.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Well, if they don't want to obey Federal recommendations & want to contaminate themselves, go right ahead, but don't expect help from the Feds when your dying.
> I say fuck 'em, I wouldn't give them a nickel of the Federal Corona Relief Fund.
> Not one penny.


You need a change of government for that, Trump is hoarding supplies for them including thousands of ventilators, at your expense. America could have a mobile reserve(s) of ventilators and personnel ready to move to hot spots, but won't. Canada might provide such a reserve for America with a thousand or few thousand ventilators and personnel in the future, if we get a handle on it here and the models say it's safe to do so. I can't see us not doing it, no matter how much trump pisses off Canadians, it would be unthinkable to do otherwise. Perhaps spare ventilators are going to NY now, I don't know, they say our need shouldn't exceed the healthcare system's expanded capacity. Don't look for the border to be reopened this summer though, you've got to tame the monster at home first jimmy, stay home and stay safe. Order a bunch on N95s from aliexpress, this is gonna go on for a spell, they say until July in Canada before we're back up and running with tons of testing and masks for all.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2020)

Billionaire Brooklyn Nets owner Joe Tsai donates ventilators and masks to New York


Joe Tsai, the billionaire co-founder of Chinese ecommerce giant Alibaba, and his wife Clara Wu Tsai, have donated 2.6 million masks, 170,000 goggles and 2000 ventilators to New York —the US epicenter of the coronavirus pandemic. The supplies were split into two shipments. The first arrived on...




news.google.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yet one more time, the US, under Republican leadership, missed another opportunity to forge a deeper alliance and instead broke one.


It's ok. Canada is the forgiving kind of country. Maybe when this is over Americans will take back America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

Trump is gonna it find it hard to blame all the governors.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*U.S. Death Toll Tops 8,000 As States Frustrated With Testing And Supplies | NBC Nightly News*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

Donald should get an orange mask, or maybe one with a turd attached.
------------------------------------------------------------------
*CDC Recommends Wearing Cloth Face Coverings Or Masks: What You Need To Know | NBC Nightly News*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> It's ok. Canada is the forgiving kind of country. Maybe when this is over Americans will take back America.


We could put in a good word for them with Her Majesty, she's a nice old lady, but that uncouth Trump fellow will have to go first, before the queen would even consider it. The prodigal son may yet return to the anglo family, broke and fucked over, their crazy experiment in government over, George started it and Donald ended it... Uncle Sam blew his brains out with a 45 and committed suicide.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2020)

If you never saw this, invest some time...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Maddow to Trump: You Had One Job. Virus Response Needs Competent Leadership | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow points out for Donald Trump the failures of the George W. Bush administration in dealing with the disaster of Hurricane Katrina and encourage him to recognize his own administration's fecklessness as COVID-19 is killing thousands of Americans and put someone competent in charge of the federal response. Aired on 4/3/20.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2020)

I think we should buy PPE and medical supplies from China or wherever we can get it, for now. Canada and the USA need to be self sufficient in this area at least, they are vital to national security, this pandemic should have taught us that much at least. For now China is gonna be selling a lot of medical supplies to us both and we better hope they do, until we can get our own production up and running. On January 20, 2021, the real war on this pandemic will begin, not before unless Trump is removed from office or dies of covid19 or some other cause. Until you have an election, a new president and senate, the best you'll do is hold on through a rolling disaster with repeated failures at premature economic restarts.

The republicans will want to create a second wave of sickness to peak for the election in order to suppress the vote as much as possible, so it will be a factor in the restart. The republicans want as many citizens crowded as closely as possible, voting in person with long close packed lines at few polling stations operating for reduced hours. There will be a gauntlet of coughing Trumpers in MAGA hats for voters to run in some places, the virus will be used as a political weapon to intimidate voters. Their reelection hopes will depend on killing as many Americans as they can, Donald will hear of it and will drive the "plan" forward.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump put American lives in China's hands


The Trump administration needs to do what it takes to save lives right now in the Covid-19 pandemic. But it should be aware that the reliance on China comes at great cost, writes Samantha Vinograd.




www.cnn.com





*Trump put American lives in China's hands*

(CNN)American lives are in China's hands.

Sam Vinograd
China: A country that the White House has called a "strategic competitor"; a country engaged in active influence operations against us; a country the State Department describes as an authoritarian state that engages in gross human rights abuses; a country that the White House said has "consistently taken advantage of the US economy"; a country whose leadership Secretary of State Mike Pompeo described as a "substantial threat to our health and way of life"; a country Trump administration officials are blaming for covering up the truth about the coronavirus outbreak.
China: The country the United States is relying on to supply equipment to save American lives.

In a perverse -- and avoidable -- twist of fate, the country that was arguably responsible for the virus' spread because of its attempts to cover up the initial outbreak is now the one best positioned to profit from its fatal impact.
The US intelligence community has warned that China is intent on expanding its global economic reach. Now, as the epicenter of the pandemic has shifted to the United States with more than 300,000 confirmed cases of Covid-19 as of April 4, Trump's lack of preparation has given China an opening to expand that reach quickly.
The Trump administration should have had a strategy in place to adequately stockpile and distribute key supplies before the pandemic hit the homeland. It did not.
To make matters worse, President Donald Trump hesitated for weeks to use the Defense Production Act, which he finally invoked to help direct materials and other resources to domestic manufacturers to produce ventilators and N95 masks. On Friday, he moved to curtail the export of lifesaving personal protective equipment -- after more than 7,000 Americans already died.

Jared Kushner's spine-chilling new role

Despite Trump's latest moves, the United States is still not producing enough equipment to meet the needs of health care workers and the sick.
The administration's failure to prepare for the pandemic has left people with no other choice than to find supplies where they can. New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo, who said Saturday that the Chinese government helped facilitate the donation of 1,000 ventilators to the state, already ordered 17,000 ventilators from China. Meanwhile, private citizens such as Patriots owner Robert Kraft have desperately sourced masks from China.
China's top medical device maker said that the demand for ventilators, for example, is now 10 times higher than what's available at hospitals globally. While data from Chinese sources is far from reliable, a Chinese government official indicated that China has 21 invasive ventilator makers and that Chinese manufacturers have orders for 20,000 ventilators from abroad. At this rate, orders for Chinese products will continue to surge.
China is cashing in on a crisis they played a large part in creating.
This is both a boon to China's economy and a great propaganda point for the Chinese Communist Party. Their disinformation attacks of late have tried to paint the Party as a global leader when it comes to crisis response, despite the fact it is directly responsible for suppressing information about the outbreak, which allowed the coronavirus to spread for weeks.

While the United States is struggling to contain the virus, treat those who have been infected and get enough medical supplies, China, claiming to be "post-virus," is manufacturing supplies at a rate we can't. After months of lockdowns, China can start to bounce back by filling the economic void while we scramble just to contain the virus. They have a strategy -- and we don't.

I'm a doctor in NYC. This is what I need to feel safe
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2020)

*Stephen Colbert: Every Member Of My Family Has Been Terrific*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 5, 2020)

I'll just leave this here:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/Politics/george-bush-2005-wait-pandemic-late-prepare/story?id=69979013


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/Politics/george-bush-2005-wait-pandemic-late-prepare/story?id=69979013


Even Dubya was a good president when compared to Trump, he was a president who took his job seriously, he might have been shitty at it, but at least he cared and tried, he made an effort to do the job. Even Dubya saw the writing on the wall as did Obama, this wasn't rocket science, but a routine responsibility of government and high office. An enlightening story that makes trump look even worse, if that's possible and it rehabilitates Dubya's rep somewhat, in light of current events. Anybody looks good compared to Donald, even Dubya.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/Politics/george-bush-2005-wait-pandemic-late-prepare/story?id=69979013


If he only had that foresight when it came to "weapons of mass destruction."


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2020)

More Americans fell to trumpvirus since early March that died in Iraq


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 5, 2020)

Heartreding


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> More Americans fell to trumpvirus since early March that died in Iraq


The next goal for Trump is killing more Americans than WW2.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 5, 2020)

Seen it while at a red light ... took pic .

Piled up on each other .... touching the same surfaces right after each other.

NO GLOVES , NO MASKS , NO DISTANCE ........
NO FUCKING CLUE 


( when you see it ....... )


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 5, 2020)

*British Prime Minister admitted to hospital for “ further “ tests on his positive coronavirus.....*

The PM is still suffering from symptoms of COVID-19 , a cough and temperature.

Not good.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *British Prime Minister admitted to hospital for “ further “ tests on his positive coronavirus.....*
> 
> The PM is still suffering from symptoms of COVID-19 , a cough and temperature.
> This Covidiot boasted about shaking everybody’s hands in a covid hospital, one week later he is diagnosed with covid19
> Not good. Could do better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *British Prime Minister admitted to hospital for “ further “ tests on his positive coronavirus.....*
> 
> The PM is still suffering from symptoms of COVID-19 , a cough and temperature.
> 
> Not good.


Maybe they will hook him up to one of those Dyson ventilators he's mass producing right now, he can test it out, you first Boris...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 5, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> The next goal for Trump is killing more Americans than WW2.


He's going to oversee the worst Medical/Economic crisis in the USA's/Worlds History for the next 6 months at least, and then we'll have Biden to clean up the mess he'll leave behind.
Just the thought of that makes me cry.
What the fuck happened?
How the fuck did we end up in this position?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> He's going to oversee the worst Medical/Economic crisis in the USA's/Worlds History for the next 6 months at least, and then we'll have Biden to clean up the mess he'll leave behind.
> Just the thought of that makes me cry.
> What the fuck happened?
> How the fuck did we end up in this position?


Hey the republicans and Trump are already rewriting history with Russian help I'm sure, It was a "perfect response". Almost all the governors and state delegations might disagree however, except the red states, they will lap the shit up like mothers milk.

Oversight of this fiasco will be interesting jimmy, it will start with an inquiry about testing, the response and preparations. If Trump withheld essential medical supplies from blue states for political purposes and the red states are ok with it, it really means these people are at war with you, almost literally. You are at war on two fronts jimmy, one with the virus and the other with most of the red states, who refuse to cooperate in a national lock down in spite of high rates of infection. They will gobble up and get most of the federal supplies if I'm reading it right and don't give a fuck or don't have a clue. They will support Trump in killing Americans in blue states.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> He's going to oversee the worst Medical/Economic crisis in the USA's/Worlds History for the next 6 months at least, and then we'll have Biden to clean up the mess he'll leave behind.
> Just the thought of that makes me cry.
> What the fuck happened?
> How the fuck did we end up in this position?


I'm pretty sure Trump will beat sleepy Joe. It's a rigged system.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I'm pretty sure Trump will beat sleepy Joe. It's a rigged system.


I'm pretty sure you're wrong. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary, evidence and I'd say that your contention falls into the category of an extraordinary claim.
Perhaps you'd like to elaborate on what led you to this optimistic prediction? It sounds like you are telling folks there's no point in voting, not a good message and a nefarious intention, if it was.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> sleepy Joe. Rigged


tard


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm pretty sure you're wrong. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary, evidence and I'd say that your contention falls into the category of an extraordinary claim.
> Perhaps you'd like to elaborate on what led you to this optimistic prediction? It sounds like you are telling folks there's no point in voting, not a good message and a nefarious intention, if it was.


I was semi joking but not on the rigged system. It's the same thing with every president. Corporations heavily influence every decision and its rarely in the peoples favor. This virus is the perfect example, they choose to keep the money flowing at the expense of human health and life.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I was semi joking but not on the rigged system. It's the same thing with every president. Corporations heavily influence every decision and its rarely in the peoples favor. This virus is the perfect example, they choose to keep the money flowing at the expense of human health and life.


Bernie outspent biden


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2020)

Trump on primetime being an idiot again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I was semi joking but not on the rigged system. It's the same thing with every president. Corporations heavily influence every decision and its rarely in the peoples favor. This virus is the perfect example, they choose to keep the money flowing at the expense of human health and life.


Just encourage our American friends to vote and vote for Joe, before Trump starts killing us too. Put the ideology on hold for a spell and dwell in the human aspects of this situation, bear in mind the Americans are getting hit hard and have a moron leading them to disaster. I try to be supportive and helpful, they will need every vote they can get to get their country back and they should do it in a landslide and hat trick for the democrats. America was moving left, this will accelerate it while trump will destroy the republicans and discredit the right.

People are losing family here now and a couple of older members in hotspots who I consider friends of a sort, are missing in action for a week, one fellow I like, was saying he wasn't feeling well before disappearing for a week, so far. It's gonna get worse, more so for them than us, it might be best to ease up on the "rigged system" talk, most people know that money makes the world go round, it always has, in Canada too. We all need hope right now, the Americans more than most, the richest country in the world with the best medical system, will probably have the highest death toll of all, inquiring minds will want to know why.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2020)

"Johnson was a late convert to the strict social-distancing measures now in place in the UK. Only a few weeks ago, the Prime Minister boasted of shaking the hands of coronavirus patients in hospital. At that time, the UK faced criticism for a more cautious approach to the restrictive measures adopted by its European neighbors. It is now racing to catch up in terms of testing and social distancing".
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








UK PM Boris Johnson admitted to hospital for tests | CNN


British Prime Minister Boris Johnson has been admitted to the hospital for tests, Downing Street said Sunday.




www.cnn.com





*UK PM Boris Johnson admitted to hospital for tests*
(CNN)British Prime Minister Boris Johnson has been admitted to the hospital for tests, Downing Street said Sunday, after days of coronavirus symptoms.
"On the advice of his doctor, the Prime Minister has tonight been admitted to hospital for tests," the Prime Minister's Office said in a statement, adding that the tests were part of a "precautionary step" due to Johnson's lingering symptoms.
He is expected to stay in the hospital overnight, a Downing Street source told CNN.
The 55-year-old announced that he had tested positive for the virus on March 27, describing a cough and a fever in a video posted to Twitter. In an update on Friday, Johnson said that he continued to experience a temperature.

In its Sunday statement, Downing Street said that the "Prime Minister continues to have persistent symptoms of coronavirus 10 days after testing positive for the virus."
"The Prime Minister thanks NHS staff for all of their incredible hard work and urges the public to continue to follow the Government's advice to stay at home, protect the NHS and save lives," it added.
Johnson had been running the government remotely during his isolation and remains in charge despite his hospitalization.

How can Boris Johnson run the UK while suffering from coronavirus?
CNN Medical Analyst Dr. Kent Sepkowitz, a physician at Memorial Sloan Kettering in New York and professor of medicine at Weill Cornell Medical College, said hospital visits could be necessary for testing like a CT scan of the chest or sophisticated bloodwork.
A hospital-grade test of blood oxygen could show "several more variables of lung function and might indicate whether he is just fatigued and spent, or actually in some danger," Sepkowitz said.
Several of the people around Johnson have also tested positive or experienced symptoms that strongly suggest a coronavirus infection. His pregnant partner, Carrie Symonds, has also experienced Covid-19 symptoms, and said over the weekend that she is "on the mend."

Coronavirus strikes UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson, his health secretary and his chief medical adviser
Symonds, 32, took to Twitter Saturday to encourage other pregnant women to follow health guidance, adding that she had not been tested.
"I've spent the past week in bed with the main symptoms of Coronavirus. I haven't needed to be tested and, after seven days of rest, I feel stronger and I'm on the mend," she tweeted.
Johnson's secretary of state for health, Matt Hancock said on March 27 he had the virus, and chief medical officer, Chris Whitty announced that he would begin self-isolation after displaying Covid-19 symptoms.
*Johnson was a late convert to the strict social-distancing measures now in place in the UK. Only a few weeks ago, the Prime Minister boasted of shaking the hands of coronavirus patients in hospital. At that time, the UK faced criticism for a more cautious approach to the restrictive measures adopted by its European neighbors. It is now racing to catch up in terms of testing and social distancing.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2020)

One medieval cure for the plague was blowing smoke up your ass, it didn't work for them, it won't work for Donald either.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 5, 2020)

Donald said he wasn’t gonna wear a face mask ...... 

God let’s HOPE so.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 5, 2020)

Love the English....


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2020)

So when do we call trump and Repugs what they are?
Cold blooded fucking killers.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2020)

I read this book when I was 16 & I didn't get it then, but now I do.






We all have time now to do the things that we thought we didn't have the time for before, so now, if ever there was a good time to sit back & smoke one or sip one and just chill for awhile and expand, this is it.

Here's a link to Amazon for The Plague, but move fast, it's selling out quickly (go figure)






Amazon.com: The Plague eBook: Camus, Albert: Books


Buy The Plague: Read Books Reviews - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2020)

Watching Morning Joe, they are incensed about Trump and the lack of federal response to the plague, I think they are typical of Americans with brains enough to see the truth. Trump will still get 40% of the vote and the support of the majority of white males, many of whom he will end up sickening or killing. Better that everybody die, than the brown folks get some, yeah ha, Jesus take the wheel! 

The republican senate owns Donald and they should be reminded of that fact, they had the opportunity to get rid of this loser, but chickened out, now America is paying the price with tens of thousands of lives and perhaps hundreds of thousands more before this is done. The presidency, house and senate should be democratic by a large margin in a normal country, it won't be in America. Face it, if Donald wants to kill blue states off by withholding medical supplies and equipment, and the red states are OK with it and continue to support him, it's nothing less than a declaration of civil war. Anybody who votes for Trump is an enemy of America, it's really that simple at this point in time and will be more so in the future, it's not hyperbole or exaggeration, people are dying in large numbers. Viruses have replaced bullets in the minds of some Trumpers and it will be a weapon used by the republicans in the civil war, I have no doubt.


----------



## topcat (Apr 6, 2020)

hillbill said:


> So when do we call trump and Repugs what they are?
> Cold blooded fucking killers.


It's a true cult, they're willing to sacrifice themselves (and anyone else) for dear leader. I only trust Dr. Fauci, not that bobblehead Birx, or the uniformed puppets with her.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump on primetime being an idiot again.


i love 2-hour riffs.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2020)

First American dies on February 29 from Covid. Crossing 10,000 dead today and 20% infected are Police, nurses, doctors and EMTs.

Under any other president since at least FDR, America would be doing much better.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4524589


Like a dystopian Tim Burton Movie it is, Eh?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This has fucked up the game plan, even Vlad is screwed by oil prices and I'll bet the coronavirus is ravaging Russia right now. Even the Goddamn IRA trolls have been hit and many is drying up. Donald is in deep shit and knows it, his stress level gives me confidence. I still think he has no idea what is coming with the oversight hearings, just like the coronavirus, even a child would have taken precautions, Donald is brain damaged in that area. He will reach into his habitual bag of tricks, they won't work this time and if the GOP tries to carry his water over it this summer, after his popularity fades, so much the better. I think the senate might have a different attitude on this issue later this year with an election 5 months or so away. The TV hearings will have members wearing masks, even the republicans, perhaps some of those masks will have messages printed on them...
> The house and senate are going to be wearing N95 masks with boxes of gloves and sanitizer on the desks and the air sprayed down between sessions with disinfectant. Let them publicly deny that reality while wearing a mask on TV.


sadly, there goes the Black Sea fortune..a shame.

speaking of which..where's all our Russian friends lately?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2020)

Hell, before Fux News and Limbaugh and all the Christo Fascist Preacher asses and gun lobby NRA we would have done much better. Assholes


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2020)

*Red States Doomed Themselves By Not Taking Pandemic Seriously*





According to a new study, Red States and those led by Republican governors have been slower than Blue States to adopt policies to prevent the spread of the Coronavirus, and now they are starting to see the ramifications of this. The virus is spreading in these areas as leadership waited too long to act, and in cases like Florida, they actually waited to get Trump's permission before they would issue "stay at home" orders. Ring of Fire's Farron Cousins discusses this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2020)

You'll see the trumpers again when the oversight hearings begin, they will be here rewriting history and killing Americans. They will carry Donald's water no matter what, after you win in November, I figure the government should castrate a few million of them as a national defense effort using eugenics to combat stupidity. It will also make em more mild mannered too, works for Bulls and horses, I say nut the magats..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You'll see the trumpers again when the oversight hearings begin, they will be here rewriting history and killing Americans. They will carry Donald's water no matter what, after you win in November, I figure the government should castrate a few million of them as a national defense effort using eugenics to combat stupidity. It will also make em more mild mannered too, works for Bulls and horses, I say nut the magats..


Oversight? What oversight?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2020)

Shinso Abe wears a mask..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oversight? What oversight?


They will come after they are done with the immediate need of Donald to sign stuff, but they should start by June, Nancy knows best. I want to see the GOP carry Donald's water on this, I want to see those hearings on national TV where everybody including the republicans is wearing a mask. I want to see Donald try and withhold witnesses and documents from this one. I just hope I live long enough to see it, a thought I never entertained much until recently, like most other people. I'm in Canada and the government appears to be firing on all cylinders, but we still feel threatened by the orange asshole in the WH. He just proved this week why I need to be concerned by his actions with 3M, he just screwed every medical supply company in America out of their biggest export market and us out of supplies.

Why has nobody been thrown under the bus over testing? If some scientist or even one of Donald's minions was responsible they would have been Judas goated long ago and would be living under the bus by now. Why is that?


----------



## topcat (Apr 6, 2020)

Individual 1 won't wear a face mask, so there's _hope.




_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2020)

Donald is getting desperate about hydroxychloroquine and touting it like a snake oil salesman, someone told him it may be of limited value, but we don't know yet, this became Donald's magic bullet. He was touting it again last night and even prevented Dr. Fauci from speaking words of caution.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Trump should be tried for "crimes against humanity" over hydroxychloroquine remarks, says Ohio State Rep.


Tavia Galonski's remarks came after the president's coronavirus press briefing on Sunday, in which he stopped Dr. Fauci from answering a question about hydroxychloroquine.




www.newsweek.com





*TRUMP SHOULD BE TRIED FOR 'CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY' OVER HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE REMARKS, SAYS OHIO STATE REP.*

An Ohio Democratic State Representative has called for Donald Trump to be tried for "crimes against humanity," after Sunday's press conference in which the president once again promoted the unproven use of an anti-malarial drug against the novel coronavirus.

Throughout the White House briefings, Trump has repeatedly pushed hydroxychloroquine as a potential treatment to COVID-19, despite limited evidence of the drug's effectiveness.

On Sunday, the president doubled down on his assertions, telling reporters that the drug was "being tested now" and claiming "there are some very strong, powerful signs" of its potential as a treatment for coronavirus.

"It's a great malaria drug. It's worked unbelievably. It's a powerful drug on malaria," Trump said of hydroxychloroquine. "And there are signs that it works on this, very strong signs. And in the meantime, it's been around a long time. It also works very powerfully on lupus. So, there are some very strong, powerful signs and we'll have to see".
*more...*


----------



## topcat (Apr 6, 2020)

"I'm not a prezydint, but I play one on tee vee."


----------



## topcat (Apr 6, 2020)

I seriously doubt she'd be interested, but just imagine Michelle Obama as Vice President...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2020)

Remember the fucking idiots right here a couple weeks ago saying trumpvirus was a Democrat hoax?


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2020)

Interesting viewpoint from a Black man in America in 2020 dealing with the Corona virus.









Why I don’t feel safe wearing a face mask - The Boston Globe


As a Black man, I cannot walk into a store with a bandana covering the greater part of my face if I also expect to walk out that store.




www.bostonglobe.com





Fucking sad, right?

Anyway, this song is for my main man, @topcat


----------



## topcat (Apr 6, 2020)

British blues. "Just about tits" was an expression we used for almost perfect. I feel like we're on a Hellbound Train.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 6, 2020)

Things are getting fucking serious.....

Dalek patrolling empty streets blaring “ Stay at Home , self isolate , by order of the Daleks “
( filthy humans )


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> British blues. "Just about tits" was an expression we used for almost perfect. I feel like we're on a Hellbound Train.


Man, I'd love too sit down with you, eat something nice, smoke something great & drink some good beer & share our music collections.
That would be a good way to self-isolate.
We stay 6 feet apart & only remove our masks too take hits & drink 
That should work, right?


----------



## topcat (Apr 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Man, I'd love too sit down with you, eat something nice, smoke something great & drink some good beer & share our music collections.
> That would be a good way to self-isolate.
> We stay 6 feet apart & only remove our masks too take hits & drink
> That should work, right?


 Ain't nothin' like a House Party. Before someone says "get a room", let me say we're jess tryin' to relieve some stress. Now, Magic Dick, talk to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2020)

*WaPo Reporter: So Much Of The Timeline Was Squandered | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Washington Post reporter Greg Miller joins Morning Joe to discuss a new investigative piece on how the U.S. was beset by denial and dysfunction as the coronavirus raged. Aired on 06/04/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2020)

*How The WH Mishandled First 70 Days Of Coronavirus Crisis | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The Morning Joe panel discusses the timeline of when the Trump WH first learned of the coronavirus in China and how the president handled the first 70 days of the crisis. Aired on 4/6/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2020)

I dunno how many miles a charge it gets, I'm not optimistic about their effort and FDA approval might be an issue... I don't see any experienced ventilator people on the team...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Watch Tesla Design Ventilators Using Mostly Model 3 Parts*








Watch Tesla Design Ventilators Using Mostly Model 3 Parts


We analyze Tesla's video that shows their engineering team working on building respirators out of Tesla parts so they can send them to hospitals in need.




insideevs.com










Tesla posted a video to its YouTube channel that shows Tesla engineers working on designing ventilators out of mainly Tesla Model 3 parts. It's pretty amazing to see how many existing Tesla parts can be repurposed into assembling a ventilator.

It wasn't too long ago when Elon Musk was skeptical about whether there was even going to be a need for more ventilators. However, that's changed, and Musk evidently realizes the medical community wasn't overreacting in February when they were warning us that this was going to get very bad.
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 6, 2020)

Boris heads to ICU .....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 6, 2020)

Another unqualified piece of shit slinging misinformation ... now trying to back track.

Ladies and germs ... Dr. Drew ... fucktard.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another unqualified piece of shit slinging misinformation ... now trying to back track.
> 
> Ladies and germs ... Dr. Drew ... fucktard.


Can we get his license pulled for that kind of behavior?


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2020)

This is a good one.
There're gonna be planting bodies in Central Park this year instead of tulips.









Coronavirus: New York health official clarifies comments about burials for victims of COVID-19


The city’s Council Health Committee chair tweeted that the city will soon start a “temporary interment” whereby “trenches will be dug for 10 caskets in a line”.




www.yahoo.com





Motherfucking son of a bitch, this is incredible, and most of it's a direct line to Trump's incompetency
Next time when I'm allowed to social interact & I'm alive still & I see a MAGA hat, I'm gonna walk up to him/her & knock their fucking teeth out, without any hesitation and with a vast amount of glee 
My peace , love & understanding shite is by the wayside now for Trump supporters.
They are/have been a clear & present danger to society, and should be treated as such, like beat the fuck out of them & shove their hats up their asses
at least.
Yea, yea, I know that's a bad attitude but I really don't give a fuck anymore.
Where I live in Fairfield county, CT alone there's over 100 dead so far as of today with over 3000 infected and we all know that is just the beginning


----------



## spek9 (Apr 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Next time when I'm allowed to social interact & I'm alive still & I see a MAGA hat, I'm gonna walk up to him/her & knock their fucking teeth out, without any hesitation and with a vast amount of glee


Please don't. Retaliating in this way is how Trump supporters behave. What we need is change. Not more of the same hatred.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Boris heads to ICU .....


You mean the same one that stated England should just deal with it, and not bother to isolate 3 weeks ago
That one?
Life's (Death) a Bitch now Boris, ain't it (no sympathy here)


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Please don't. Retaliating in this way is how Trump supporters behave. What we need is change. Not more of the same hatred.


Not the same hatred, not at all.
If I saw a Nazi waving a Nazi German flag, I would also run up to him/she/ it and attack.
Fuck it.
Same difference in my mind between a fucking Facist/Nazi/Trump supporter.
The fewer of them the better.
Sad, isn't it, at least I think so.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Things are getting fucking serious.....
> 
> Dalek patrolling empty streets blaring “ Stay at Home , self isolate , by order of the Daleks “
> ( filthy humans )


OMG you are so lucky everybody listens and shelters in place- here in the US it's just another day..peopke still out and about doing non essential activities.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You mean the same one that stated England should just deal with it, and not bother to isolate 3 weeks ago
> That one?
> Life (Death) a Bitch now Boris, ain't it (no sympathy here)


Be prepared he could die..what this virus is doing is inflaming the lung tissue so oxygen cannot be absorbed while giving you a nasty case of pneumonia at the same time.

It's affecting more men than women and with type A blood for some reason..soneone at work just had it..male type A blood his girlfriend got a cough and he got pneumonia..


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2020)

I don’t hold out much hope for Boris, the reason people are put in icu is for ventilation because the cpap isn’t getting the O2 levels up. Two papers quoted in physicians weekly put the survival rates of covid ventilated patients at 97% and 86% mortality.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 6, 2020)

zeddd said:


> I don’t hold out much hope for Boris, the reason people are put in icu is for ventilation because the cpap isn’t getting the O2 levels up. Two papers quoted in physicians weekly put the survival rates of covid ventilated patients at 97% and 86% mortality.


i hope your 2nd in command is better than Pence. we're probably in worse shape if Trump kicks it.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i hope your 2nd in command is better than Pence. we're probably in worse shape if Trump kicks it.


It works a bit differently here, but yes he is competent, the Health Secretary should get fired imo he was talking about the microbes which made up his immune system, then he was seen sharing a drink (same cup) with one staffer whilst infected.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 6, 2020)

zeddd said:


> It works a bit differently here, but yes he is competent, the Health Secretary should get fired imo he was talking about the microbes which made up his immune system, then he was seen sharing a drink (same cup) with one staffer whilst infected.


our AZ governor just realized this past weekend that asymptomatic people can transmit the virus. our moron level way exceeds yours. lol.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> our AZ governor just realized this past weekend that asymptomatic people can transmit the virus. our moron level way exceeds yours. lol.


That is truly astonishing wtf are these arseholes doing in charge of anything, this virus is lifting the lid on stupidity. 4 weeks ago Boris (rip) was bragging about shaking everyone’s hand in a hospital. We can do moron too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 6, 2020)

zeddd said:


> That is truly astonishing wtf are these arseholes doing in charge of anything, this virus is lifting the lid on stupidity. 4 weeks ago Boris (rip) was bragging about shaking everyone’s hand in a hospital. We can do moron too.


it's weird. but Sen Burr , the guy who sold all his stock b4 the crash, also warned his donors in NC that they knew this was somthing similar to 1918 spanish flu. maybe that's more scary than weird, actually.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2020)

*Russia's COVID-19 cases skyrocket*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You mean the same one that stated England should just deal with it, and not bother to isolate 3 weeks ago
> That one?
> Life (Death) a Bitch now Boris, ain't it (no sympathy here)


Me thinks his virus herding advice just came back to bite his fat ass ..... Trumps turn .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> OMG you are so lucky everybody listens and shelters in place- here in the US it's just another day..peopke still out and about doing non essential activities.


im in in good ol USA ( sarcasm ) .... rather be on another planet right now drinking Alderian Brandy with a Three-titted alien chick , but’s that’s just me ......


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2020)

zeddd said:


> I don’t hold out much hope for Boris, the reason people are put in icu is for ventilation because the cpap isn’t getting the O2 levels up. Two papers quoted in physicians weekly put the survival rates of covid ventilated patients at 97% and 86% mortality.


The longer on ventilator the less chance for survival and doctors can literally do nothing short of directly using oxygenting particles in the blood. That procedure is good for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 6, 2020)

zeddd said:


> 4 weeks ago Boris (rip) was bragging about shaking everyone’s hand in a hospital.


Boris seems to be a Trumper... has he tried Trump's fish bowl cleaner virus remedy yet?


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> Ain't nothin' like a House Party. Before someone says "get a room", let me say we're jess tryin' to relieve some stress. Now, Magic Dick, talk to me.


Good song, but this better


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Russia's COVID-19 cases skyrocket*


maybe just maybe putin..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2020)

Black America must wake up to this viral threat


Van Jones writes the myth that African Americans -- especially younger ones -- cannot get coronavirus is dangerous and must be exposed for the fallacy it is. Prominent figures with the African American, including pastors, commentators and influencers, can take lead in calling attention to the...




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2020)

Can anyone spell Mutiny?
That's about what we are going to see in the Navy.



How the Theodore Roosevelt's Coronavirus Outbreak Became a Moral Crisis for the Military



That fucking cunt draft dodging bitch has undermined everything that the Armed Forces have stood for since this Country was founded, such as moral courage and integrity and fortitude against the enemies of this Nation.

But, now they have a Commander-in-Chief who simply is a low life scumbag POS that thinks he knows more than the Generals & Admirals because he thinks in his cave of a skull that he "knows more than them".
Please Trump, just get the fucking Virus now & die a slow, like a really fucking slow tortuous death, just like the one's that are occurring daily now in the US as a result of your stupidty.
What's fair is fair, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Be prepared he could die.


GB would be better off, because Brexit would die right along beside him.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> im in in good ol USA ( sarcasm ) .... rather be on another planet right now drinking Alderian Brandy with a Three-titted alien chick , but’s that’s just me ......


I'm right alongside you bro, but instead I'm burning weed & drinking Irish whiskey on this fucked Planet Earth, just simply hoping Trump dies first so I can spit at the TV screen & laugh, knowing that if there's a Hell for misbegotten souls that I'm going to go there also, and I'm sure when I finally go down under & meet Donny Boy, I'm going too ride around for Eternity on his back with my dick in his ass & my thumbs in his eyes.
How's that for ambition


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm right alongside you bro, but instead I'm burning weed & drinking Irish whiskey on this fucked Planet Earth, just simply hoping Trump dies first so I can spit at the TV screen & laugh, knowing that if there's a Hell for misbegotten souls that I'm going to go there also, and I'm sure when I finally go down under & meet Donny Boy, I'm going too ride around for Eternity on his back with my dick in his ass & my thumbs in his eyes.
> How's that for ambition


What a great member name ... “ Burning Weed “ ...... hmmm SOCK account lol.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Good song, but this better


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 6, 2020)

Probably one of the best covers .... It’s Tokin time boys  ..... PUFF PUFF


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


God Bless LSD






If you've ever tripped in the 60's/70's your defintly gonna laugh at this song & video, & if you haven't tripped, you should still laugh because that's the stupid shit those that ate acid in the 60's/70's are laughing at right now.
All & all it's a good vibe


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Probably one of the best covers .... It’s Tokin time boys  ..... PUFF PUFF


Fucking Excellent Band!!!!
Intermission 
Turn it up...………..


----------



## topcat (Apr 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2020)

Inside looking out....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2020)

Stone Cold Fever....


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2020)

topcat said:


>


This is better 






Looking at this video what really stands out & makes me smile is how people actually sat in their seats & enjoyed the show.
Man, I miss those day's


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm right alongside you bro, but instead I'm burning weed & drinking Irish whiskey on this fucked Planet Earth, just simply hoping Trump dies first so I can spit at the TV screen & laugh, knowing that if there's a Hell for misbegotten souls that I'm going to go there also, and I'm sure when I finally go down under & meet Donny Boy, I'm going too ride around for Eternity on his back with my dick in his ass & my thumbs in his eyes.
> How's that for ambition


jesus dude


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2020)

Now we have the proof that Trump was warned on January 29, 2020 by a direct memo from his top trade advisor to China that the Pandemic was coming.


Trade Adviser Warned White House in January of Risks of a Pandemic


And the lying sack of shit will still plead ignorance, or never met the guy or he's wrong or it's a hoax or it's fake news.
You know there is one Trump whom I actually truly pity right now alongside the million or so Americans that are going to die as a result of Trump being POTUS right now.
It's that poor boy Baron (what kind of a fucked up name is that by the way?) that forever will be cursed by the sin's of his father.
Sort of Shakespearean/Biblical in a very sad way.
Oh, well


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was matching it with "We gotta get out of this place"


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Stone Cold Fever....






RIP Steve Marriot


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is a good one.
> There're gonna be planting bodies in Central Park this year instead of tulips.
> 
> 
> ...







Fun fact: "Itchycoo" is slang for Stinging Nettle, which has many beneficial properties, including boosting the immune system.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is a good one.
> There're gonna be planting bodies in Central Park this year instead of tulips.
> 
> 
> ...


I saw Cuomo asked about this yesterday, fake news.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)

Does anyone doubt the Trump Crime Family will be found to have been investing in companies that build refrigerated trailers? Naah, didn't think so.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2020)

*Trump removes inspector general who was to oversee $2 trillion stimulus spending .....*

Glenn Fine, the acting inspector general at the Defense Department, was dismissed from his acting position at the Pentagon, making him ineligible to be the watchdog over spending to counter the economic fallout from the coronavirus pandemic.

Fine, a career official who will remain a deputy inspector general, had been chosen for the spending role by a committee of inspectors general. _*The move will be seen by some as another instance of the president chafing at independent oversight.*_

So here we go again .... no oversight ... hmmm
“ What could happen ? “


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump removes inspector general who was to oversee $2 trillion stimulus spending .....*
> 
> Glenn Fine, the acting inspector general at the Defense Department, was dismissed from his acting position at the Pentagon, making him ineligible to be the watchdog over spending to counter the economic fallout from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> ...


This _hole_ administration is "acting", in particular, the "performer" in chief. "Did you know I'm number one on facebook?"


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)

topcat said:


> Does anyone doubt the Trump Crime Family will be found to have been investing in companies that build refrigerated trailers? Naah, didn't think so.


Oh, and hydroxychloroquine. It seems dear leader's crime family is invested in it, too.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 7, 2020)

That cunt in the WH just found a new scapegoat to explain his incompetency in dealing with the Virus.
Trump suggested this morning that he might consider cutting funding for the World Health Organization over its handling of the coronavirus crisis and alleged role in helping China downplay the severity of the outbreak.

This is his Tweet

“The W.H.O. really blew it. For some reason, funded largely by the United States, yet very China centric. We will be giving that a good look. Fortunately I rejected their advice on keeping our borders open to China early on. Why did they give us such a faulty recommendation?” he tweeted.

You, yourself blew it, you asshole, when YOU refused to accept the test kits offered in fucking February by the W.H.O








How testing failures allowed coronavirus to sweep the U.S.


The Trump administration’s decision to forgo a World Health Organization test and create its own had fateful consequences, experts say.




www.politico.com





That's all that jerkoff does is blame everyone else for the shit he personally creates.
Well, I think those day's that he was able to get away with spewing shit every time he opened his mouth are finally going to be over.
We shall see coming this November.

Oh, and here's my Intermission song of the day


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2020)

More shenanigans from the cheeto chief ...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> More shenanigans from the cheeto chief ...


Now he's trying to steal the world supply of PPE and drugs in a panic and fucking over everybody in sight to do it. An American official was quoted as saying "we're gonna buy way more than we need". If he keeps this up other countries are gonna band together and embargo America as far as medical supplies go, if the moron pisses off China too, then they will be in deep shit. Canada is playing it smart with Trump, but rest assured, he screwed every American medical supplier out of their biggest customers with just the threat. We will be making our own stuff soon and if 3M wants to sell masks here, they are gonna have to setup a shop here to do it. I'll personally move heaven and earth to make it so and everybody else I talked to is mighty pissed too.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 7, 2020)

It's funny that Trump recently called himself a "wartime President".

The commander in chief leading the charge:

- Blames his Generals, and throws them under the bus even when they're unrelated to the current operation
- Denounces all accountability for everything
- Publicly states openly that he takes no responsibility whatsoever
- Multi-case draft dodger
- Extremely childish and reckless with his assertions
- Consistently backtracks on his own orders and statements
- Informs about operational plans even before the operation has begun
- Lies openly to his entire armed forces
- Takes tactical and strategic advice from Fox News pundits

Those are very scary qualities in a leader to say the least


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 7, 2020)

I can't tell if this is the Pandemic thread or an episode of Austin City Limits.


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> I can't tell if this is the Pandemic thread or an episode of Austin City Limits.


Just some relief. I get too angry at it all. Skip it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2020)

The thread is of a general nature and much has to do with sharing the experiences of lock down, as well as, discussing current events. This is a novel and very human situation of shared experiences, fears and hopes. Some guys are bored and would just like to share a few tunes or even fears with friends, something they can't do at home right now. We are all starting to get somewhat used to the situation now and becoming psychologically adapted to the new environment and social rules.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 7, 2020)

It's official. Top watchdog official that was to oversee the distribution of the stimulus infusion has been fired by Trump.









Trump removes independent watchdog for coronavirus funds, upending oversight panel


The move comes as Trump makes a broad push against inspectors general scrutinizing his actions.




www.politico.com





Who didn't see this coming?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2020)

Anybody know if John Hinckley Jr. is looking for a job ? ....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2020)

Anybody hear from the Captain, haven't seen him for 10 days and he said he wasn't well when he last posted.


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anybody hear from the Captain, haven't seen him for 10 days and he said he wasn't well when he last posted.


Don't know, I thought that was AKA VILEPLUME. But, I'm new to this stuff. Captain is a great contributor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2020)

spek9 said:


> It's official. Top watchdog official that was to oversee the distribution of the stimulus infusion has been fired by Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's going bankrupt because of the crises that he helped (the most) to create, his businesses were losing money and were in trouble. That's why the republicans put all that money there for the taking, they don't want Donald in bankruptcy court during an election. He wouldn't sign anything for the people of the country until he got his first, they could all starve. If he wins the election, you'll never know, if he loses, it's just one more rock to add to the mountain, he's already gonna serve life in prison anyway.

The lockdown will be a failure in the USA, people are getting a one time check of $1200 USD (whenever it arrives) and hunger will kill you just as surely as the virus, hunger will force you out of your home in search of food and there are just not enough cops.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 7, 2020)

It's a Super Moon tonight aka Pink Moon, men..


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2020)

*Acting secretary of the Navy has submitted his resignation after calling ousted aircraft carrier captain 'stupid' .... GTFOH *

Acting Navy Secretary Thomas Modly has submitted his resignation a day after leaked audio revealed he called the ousted commander of the USS Theodore Roosevelt "stupid" in an address to the ship's crew, according to a US official and a former senior military official.

The Navy and Department of Defense did not respond to a request for comment...... *shocking

On Monday, Modly told the crew of the Roosevelt that their former commander, Capt. Brett Crozier, was either "too naive or too stupid" to be in command or that he intentionally leaked a memo to the media, in which Crozier warned about coronavirus spreading aboard the aircraft carrier and urged action to save his sailors, according to remarks obtained by CNN.

Late Monday night, Modly apologized in a statement for calling Crozier "stupid" in his earlier remarks.

Gtfoh , you non ship serving unqualified pos.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anybody hear from the Captain, haven't seen him for 10 days and he said he wasn't well when he last posted.


No, I was wondering about that myself. I hope he is alright.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Acting secretary of the Navy has submitted his resignation after calling ousted aircraft carrier captain 'stupid' .... GTFOH *
> 
> Acting Navy Secretary Thomas Modly has submitted his resignation a day after leaked audio revealed he called the ousted commander of the USS Theodore Roosevelt "stupid" in an address to the ship's crew, according to a US official and a former senior military official.
> 
> ...


All the top navy brass are mighty pissed about this, if this guy can stay in the navy beyond Trump, he'll be just fine. Joe needs to speak about these things soon and start promising regular government people fired by Trump their jobs and careers back along with compensation. This will make it very hard for Donald to operate in the usual fashion and the whistleblowers would be so plentiful they'd be able to form an orchestra. There's gonna be oversight on this too, this sends a very dangerous message to other captains of ships with sick crews, this virus would go very quickly through a metal warship and sicken almost the entire crew.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All the top navy brass are mighty pissed about this, if this guy can stay in the navy beyond Trump, he'll be just fine. Joe needs to speak about these things soon and start promising regular government people fired by Trump their jobs and careers back along with compensation. This will make it very hard for Donald to operate in the usual fashion and the whistleblowers would be so plentiful they'd be able to form an orchestra. There's gonna be oversight on this too, this sends a very dangerous message to other captains of ships with sick crews, this virus would go very quickly through a metal warship and sicken almost the entire crew.


Acting.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All the top navy brass are mighty pissed about this, if this guy can stay in the navy beyond Trump, he'll be just fine. Joe needs to speak about these things soon and start promising regular government people fired by Trump their jobs and careers back along with compensation. This will make it very hard for Donald to operate in the usual fashion and the whistleblowers would be so plentiful they'd be able to form an orchestra. There's gonna be oversight on this too, this sends a very dangerous message to other captains of ships with sick crews, this virus would go very quickly through a metal warship and sicken almost the entire crew.


Might as well be a floating penal Colony ..... subs too.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's going bankrupt because of the crises that he helped (the most) to create, his businesses were losing money and were in trouble. That's why the republicans put all that money there for the taking, they don't want Donald in bankruptcy court during an election. He wouldn't sign anything for the people of the country until he got his first, they could all starve. If he wins the election, you'll never know, if he loses, it's just one more rock to add to the mountain, he's already gonna serve life in prison anyway.
> 
> The lockdown will be a failure in the USA, people are getting a one time check of $1200 USD (whenever it arrives) and hunger will kill you just as surely as the virus, hunger will force you out of your home in search of food and there are just not enough cops.


I firmly believe that if Trump is pulling oversight resources to curb illegal profiteering of the stimulus money, then he should be forced to release his, and all of his and his family's business' tax returns for the last 10 years, ad for the next five years.

That way, it can be gleaned if any nefariousness occurs which benefits him (which you know, will happen).


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2020)

I’m an optimistic kind of guy .... rooting for aliens .......


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 7, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> It's a Super Moon tonight aka Pink Moon, men..


What effect does this so called Super Moon have on Super Jews, hag?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2020)

Looks like Faux news grabbed Dem Karen Whitsett ( mich ) to push hydroxychloroquine ( and trumps probable stake in manufacture ) that it “ saved her life “. She stated it worked within 2 hours ..... without actual medical proof to her condition or actual physician, I call mega bullshit .

Fucktard news ( Ingram bitch ) is just looking to push false info with a “ DEM “ showing that trump may be right. 
Wonder what “ stimulus “ she is seeking. 
Fox News murders people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2020)

*Van Jones: Start screaming this to black community to avoid disaster*




CNN political commentator Van Jones explains how the novel coronavirus pandemic has the potential to hit the African-American community especially hard.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Looks like Faux news grabbed Dem Karen Whitsett ( mich ) to push hydroxychloroquine ( and trumps probable stake in manufacture ) that it “ saved her life “. She stated it worked within 2 hours ..... without actual medical proof to her condition or actual physician, I call mega bullshit .
> 
> Fucktard news ( Ingram bitch ) is just looking to push false info with a “ DEM “ showing that trump may be right.
> Wonder what “ stimulus “ she is seeking.
> Fox News murders people.


Another anecdote lobbed like a hand grenade into the science community. Trump plays the fools as political tools.


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)

If you wanna feel real nice, just ask the rock and roll doctor's advice.






RIP Lowell George


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2020)

topcat said:


>


I like this guys talks, watched a few already.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 7, 2020)

topcat said:


> Don't know, I thought that was AKA VILEPLUME. But, I'm new to this stuff. Captain is a great contributor.


Yo, so im a great contributor too?


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Yo, so im a great contributor too?


Yes. Both of _you_.


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2020)

topcat said:


> Yes. Both of you.


He's from Canada and likes to bait Americans on occasion (don't we all). The Captain is from Michigan a real hot spot for covid19


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)

I wouldn't know, I don't follow that closely. Is he a bad man? Michigan borders Canada, eh? So, maybe he's both? Own't noe.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I firmly believe that if Trump is pulling oversight resources to curb illegal profiteering of the stimulus money, then he should be forced to release his, and all of his and his family's business' tax returns for the last 10 years, ad for the next five years.
> 
> That way, it can be gleaned if any nefariousness occurs which benefits him (which you know, will happen).


If it seemed dirty politics before, the next six months will seem like a mud bath. Wisconsin's election is an example of how far the right will go to steal elections.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> More shenanigans from the cheeto chief ...


I've never, ever heard someone than can speak in circles like this asshole can.
He is a Master of Deflection, someone that is incapable of simply saying yes, I believe this or no, I don't believe that.
He NEVER gives a straight answer, it always "well, some people say good things about it, others, not that much"
Do a shot of whatever each time he use's the term maybe, possibly , might happen, might not happen, people are telling me good things, fake news or I never knew that, and you'll be stone cold drunk after one of his supposed news conferences


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I've never, ever heard someone than can speak in circles like this asshole can.
> He is a Master of Deflection, someone that is incapable of simply saying yes, I believe this or no, I don't believe that.
> He NEVER gives a straight answer, it always "well, some people say good things about it, others, not that much"
> Do a shot of whatever each time he use's the term maybe, possibly , might happen, might not happen, people are telling me good things, fake news or I never knew that, and you'll be stone cold drunk after one of his supposed news conferences


Jesus Christ jimmy you don't actually watch that asshole?
I can usually take less than a minute!
If you listen to that asshole you'll go mad, no wonder yer all wound up, another night another Donald dog and pony show.
Did he fire Fauci yet? He will.


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)

Regarding vaping: "That's how the ferst laydie got involved...she's got a son..together, that is a, a beautiful young man, and she feels very, very... strongly about it..." Just _try_ to read a transcript of this dolt.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2020)

*Rush Limbaugh Claims Health Experts Are Hillary Clinton Allies Trying To Hurt Trump .... Just fucking die already *

The conservative radio host spewed a conspiracy theory about coronavirus experts being more concerned with damaging the president than aiding public health.

Rush Limbaugh the Fat Ass on Tuesday suggested Dr. Anthony Fauci and other medical experts involved in the government response to the coronavirus pandemic are “Hillary Clinton sympathizers” with motives to damage President Donald Trump’s reelection efforts. He claimed their advice to shut down the economy aimed to fulfill this objective rather than to protect public health.


The conservative radio host, who has persistently disseminated dangerous misinformation and conspiracy theories about the outbreak and initially labeled it nothing more than a “common cold,” admitted Tuesday that the virus that has claimed more than 12,000 lives and infected more than 396,000 people in the U.S. is “deadly” and “very serious.”


_*Still, he argued the push to maintain strict stay-at-home measures is an effort to stifle the economy to hurt Trump.*_


Fauci, who is director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and a leading voice on Trump’s coronavirus task force, has repeatedly urged more widespread lockdown measures to protect American lives. Even with the social distancing and mitigation efforts in place, the White House estimated 100,000 to 240,000 Americans will die of COVID-19, the disease caused by the virus.


*“It’s just, you know, we’ve got all of these Hillary Clinton sympathizers still in the medical expert team here. And we know that one thing has not changed, and that is these people’s desire, above everything else, to get rid of Donald Trump,” *Limbaugh said, following a rant about Fauci. 


He went on to propose the “elderly and the susceptible” stay home and “let the young and healthy out, let them get back to work,” ignoring the fact that authorities report a large portion of hospitalizations and severe illnesses from coronavirus are among younger people and that social distancing measures require mass participation to minimize deaths.


Limbaugh has previously claimed the outbreak was an exaggerated common cold (but also a Chinese “bioweapon”), that government health experts at the National Institutes of Health and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention are part of the “deep state,” and that the media are weaponizing the outbreak in an attempt to bring down Trump and capitalism.


In February, the president awarded his ultraconservative ally with the highest civilian honor given by a U.S. president, the Presidential Medal of Freedom. Drop dead you puppet fuck .... Agonizing 
Death.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 7, 2020)

topcat said:


> Yes. Both of _you_.


Thanks man that means a lot. I actually thought you were being sarcastic about it lol.

I know that I post dumb shit sometimes. I blame the weed but I'm I can be a little dumb too 

Thanks for being a bro in these hard times.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 7, 2020)

WASHINGTON – As U.S. health care workers scrounged for life-saving medical equipment last week to protect frontline staff against coronavirus, President Donald Trump made a jarring claim: the U.S. would soon have an over-supply of ventilators – enough to distribute across the globe to other needy countries.









Facing a crisis that rivals Pearl Harbor, world's superpower pleads for coronavirus aid


The world's richest and most powerful country is getting used to something new: asking allies for life-saving, coronavirus-related medical equipment.




www.yahoo.com





"We're going to be distributing them – the extras – around the world," the president said on April 1 during a White House press briefing. He listed Italy, France and Spain as likely destinations for America’s sudden bounty as the pandemic ravages the planet.

What Trump didn't mention: Earlier that same morning, the Trump administration was preparing to receive a Russian military cargo plane – loaded with 60 tons of masks, ventilators and other items – to distribute to besieged American doctors and nurses.

"The plane is en route," the Russian foreign ministry tweeted on the morning of April 1, posted along with a video of the packed aircraft. With the hashtag #RussiaHelps, the Kremlin said the supplies would "save the lives of American citizens."

Ha Ha Ha   

The guy is outta his fucking mind.


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Thanks man that means a lot. I actually thought you were being sarcastic about it lol.
> 
> I know that I post dumb shit sometimes. I blame the weed but I'm I can be a little dumb too
> 
> Thanks for being a bro in these hard times.


Peace to you, brother.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 7, 2020)

topcat said:


>


What the fuck?
C'mon man, think positive 






Now listen to her & close your eyes & remember the 1st time you heard it & I'll bet you have a big smile on your face right now
Much better than Linda


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> WASHINGTON – As U.S. health care workers scrounged for life-saving medical equipment last week to protect frontline staff against coronavirus, President Donald Trump made a jarring claim: the U.S. would soon have an over-supply of ventilators – enough to distribute across the globe to other needy countries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PUTIN finished “PUTTING “ his Red Commie dick in orange baboons asshole to get some aid. President Piece of Shit disparages our allies and then looks to the kremlin for some handouts ..... which we all know means “ strings are attached “.

Trump has put the U.S.A. into a death spiral , that will never bring back the norm ..... He blasts the science , grabs power over relief efforts , steals orders and inventories , discounts American lives , self congratulates, let’s our own states haggle for scraps , creates false hopes , fudges important information, denies proof of preparation issues , inject his bloodsuckers into positions to control relief, has stake in pharmaceutical maker , plays petty political games , blames Obama for the millionth time , blocks Dr. Fauci and his expertise, bolsters his imbecilic base , ruins trade and the economy single handily....... 

His continued alternative reality has cost thousands of lives in the last few months , his inept handling has made America the infected hotspot of the world much less than the laughing stock other countries view us as. He crippled us .... he brought America to its knees. 
This dystopian future is now ...... 

Face the reality , as I have said before ..... Trump is the death of America .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2020)

I believe Torches and Pitchforks *will *show up sooner than later.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I believe Torches and Pitchforks *will *show up sooner than later.


in this economy?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 7, 2020)

I miss the old news.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 8, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> WASHINGTON – As U.S. health care workers scrounged for life-saving medical equipment last week to protect frontline staff against coronavirus, President Donald Trump made a jarring claim: the U.S. would soon have an over-supply of ventilators – enough to distribute across the globe to other needy countries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't trust any of that shit until it has been fumigated and sat for the 17 days it takes to kill off this virus.







Jimdamick said:


> I've never, ever heard someone than can speak in circles like this asshole can.
> He is a Master of Deflection, someone that is incapable of simply saying yes, I believe this or no, I don't believe that.
> He NEVER gives a straight answer, it always "well, some people say good things about it, others, not that much"
> Do a shot of whatever each time he use's the term maybe, possibly , might happen, might not happen, people are telling me good things, fake news or I never knew that, and you'll be stone cold drunk after one of his supposed news conferences


I don't know how the reporters deal with that shit. He just says anything he wants and flat out ignores what they ask 60% of the time, cuts them off 30% of the time, and has other people answer questions the last 10%. 

They need to start asking him the questions that they should be. Like "Why won't you answer the questions asked" and "You do realize you didn't answer that last question: yes or no", "Do you think lying to the American people is a productive use of your time in office".


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 8, 2020)

*Drone Video of Mass Burial at New York's Hart Island Described as Showing Inmates Working Amid Virus Outbreak...... *

A drone video from The Hart Island Project, an advocacy group rallying for the public to visit the mass cemetery on New York’s Hart Island, was described as showing inmates burying bodies, en masse, on April 2, amid the coronavirus pandemic.

The video shows wooden coffins inside mass graves on the island, which has been used as New York’s public cemetery for decades. Inmates and a police bus can be seen in the video, as former inmate Vincent Mingalone narrated the footage, describing his time on the burial detail. Mingalone can be heard in the video saying he was serving six months at Rikers Island for disobeying a court order before his release on February 18.

In the video, Mingalone said the prison only enlisted the help of inmates to bury bodies on Thursdays, and the Thursday *burials ranged from 11 to 24 bodies per trip. *Melinda Hunt, the Hart Island Project board president, told reporters 23 bodies were buried on Thursday, April 2.


Mingalone said he would work on the truck unloading coffins and his job was to write the name of the deceased on the outside of the coffin and map the plot. He would then pass the body to three inmates, who would pass it to three inmates “inside the pit”, the burial location. *Each coffin would be stacked three high, and they would “continue the process until the truck was empty.”*

Once the coffins were placed in the grave, they would pack the coffins with sand and soil, and “we would leave the pit until next week’s burial.”

“I must say, we did take pride in what we did and we knew we were the only ones there for these people and you know, it’s just always intriguing that there’s so many stories, like we didn’t know this person, we didn’t see this person, they’re inside of a box. All we know is a name and date of death, but we always wondered if this person serve me coffee, was this person a janitor in a building, or what did this person do in life that they ultimately wound up here alone? We did the best we could with dignity and we handled the bodies carefully,” he said in the video.

According to reports, prisoners were offered $6 per hour to perform the burials and given personal protective equipment (PPE). The offer was made to those prisoners with convictions, and not to those awaiting trial, the report said. Mingalone can be heard in the video expressing concern about the lack of available workers, considering some New York prisons or jails are releasing prisoners amid the outbreak.

The Hart Island Project posted the footage and had shared similar footage in the past in an effort to encourage the public to visit the island, which in November became accessible parkland.

Hart told Storyful: “Hart Island is a beautiful location and the burials are conducted with respect. I do not think New Yorkers should fear Hart Island burials. The Parks Department will restore the landscape and it will be one of our most beloved parks.”


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> They need to start asking him the questions that they should be


They do, but all they get back from that child is that "your nasty" or "who do you work for" or "that's fake news".
How do you deal with someone like that, who supposedly is the Leader of the Free World. and essentially say's your not being nice too me so I'm not going to play with you. (Oh boy, I wish I was 8 again & Trump pulled this shit with me then in the schoolyard, then we would have no problem today, because I would have beaten him to Death  )
Literally, that's the response from this deranged man leading the USA in this tragic, historic moment, don't be mean to me, "I'm a Cheerleader"


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Drone Video of Mass Burial at New York's Hart Island Described as Showing Inmates Working Amid Virus Outbreak...... *
> 
> A drone video from The Hart Island Project, an advocacy group rallying for the public to visit the mass cemetery on New York’s Hart Island, was described as showing inmates burying bodies, en masse, on April 2, amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> ...


Why does this song come too my mind after reading this story?
I guess I'm fucked up


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 8, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> They do, but all they get back from that child is that "your nasty" or "who do you work for" or "that's fake news".
> How do you deal with someone like that, who supposedly is the Leader of the Free World. and essentially say's your not being nice too me so I'm not going to play with you. (Oh boy, I wish I was 8 again & Trump pulled this shit with me then in the schoolyard, then we would have no problem today, because I would have beaten him to Death  )
> Literally, that's the response from this deranged man leading the USA in this tragic, historic moment, don't be mean to me, "I'm a Cheerleader"


I think you just have to ask him follow him down by asking more and more easy answered questions that highlight how much of a baby he is being on national TV. 

Like someone (started) asked him a question about oil, and he got shitty and said, whats the price...got shitty and superior when the reporter said he didn't know what the price was for the day, which may or may not have had anything to do with the question. Trump dismissed him as not knowing anything and asked someone else a question. Instead of saying 'I don't know', that reporter should have said "I thought you know more than anyone, can't you tell us what it is". Shit like that. Make him look like the fool he is.

He is a fool, but unfortunately the President so people don't want to treat him like they would any other idiot. That needs to stop, he lost the right to be treated with respect.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2020)

*Trump says he didn't see adviser's memos warning about pandemic*





When asked about January memos from trade adviser Peter Navarro warning of the impact of coronavirus, Trump claimed that he only heard about the information “maybe one, two days ago.”


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2020)

Has nothing to do with the Virus, but just finished my taxes & I owe the Feds $17 more in taxes after earnings on a combined income of around $70000 between my wife & myself. (not counting Pot sales  )
Last year when I could deduct my wife's out of pocket expenses for being a teacher (eliminated) & my property taxes (eliminated), I got back money, but now this year I have to pay more.
I just hope Trump's Tax overhaul worked for someone, because it sure as shit didn't work for me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2020)

I was watching Morning Joe this morning and Joe was so pissed he was screaming at the camera over Trump not bothering to read a memo mentioned in the above video. That's called dereliction of duty BTW and I imagine millions of Americans were screaming at their TV's when they saw this story. Oversight into this fiasco is gonna be something to see, provided I live that long.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Rush Limbaugh Claims Health Experts Are Hillary Clinton Allies Trying To Hurt Trump .... Just fucking die already *
> 
> The conservative radio host spewed a conspiracy theory about coronavirus experts being more concerned with damaging the president than aiding public health.
> 
> ...


it's fvcked up when an irrelevant republican tries to leverage an even more irrelevant democrat.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2020)

1st Intermission song of the day


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was watching Morning Joe this morning and Joe was so pissed he was screaming at the camera over Trump not bothering to read a memo mentioned in the above video. That's called dereliction of duty BTW and I imagine millions of Americans were screaming at their TV's when they saw this story. Oversight into this fiasco is gonna be something to see, provided I live that long.


our Constitution was broken; it's over..for this political blogger that was the line in the sand..he's stealing from us and we'll never recover from him.

We need to be tested and he's holding back on them because he doesn't want the world to know we are more infected than China.

He's gotten rid of oversight and instituted a new press secretary to talk at us about Supreme Leader.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 8, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> 1st Intermission song of the day


Man such a great voice, iconic. Also, didn't realize he played an ovation, unique design composite back.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> PUTIN finished “PUTTING “ his Red Commie dick in orange baboons asshole to get some aid. President Piece of Shit disparages our allies and then looks to the kremlin for some handouts ..... which we all know means “ strings are attached “.
> 
> Trump has put the U.S.A. into a death spiral , that will never bring back the norm ..... He blasts the science , grabs power over relief efforts , steals orders and inventories , discounts American lives , self congratulates, let’s our own states haggle for scraps , creates false hopes , fudges important information, denies proof of preparation issues , inject his bloodsuckers into positions to control relief, has stake in pharmaceutical maker , plays petty political games , blames Obama for the millionth time , blocks Dr. Fauci and his expertise, bolsters his imbecilic base , ruins trade and the economy single handily.......
> 
> ...


and we handed him the keys..


----------



## topcat (Apr 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump says he didn't see adviser's memos warning about pandemic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indvidual 1 is a functional illiterate.  Why Donny can't read.
Edit: Can you say "indictment", Donnie? I knew you could.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Man such a great voice, iconic. Also, didn't realize he played an ovation, unique design composite back.


Yea, he's an amazing artist, that's for sure


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 8, 2020)

topcat said:


> Indvidual 1 is a functional illiterate. View attachment 4527181 Why Donny can't read.
> Edit: Can you say "indictment", Donnie? I knew you could.


Can you say, "purposeful indoctrination" ? I know you can.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2020)

Have a look at this priceless moment, with this guy all decked out in vitally needed hospital PPE for a little PR stunt that made him look like a murdering idiot, which he is. Joe takes him to task for this bullshit along with the republicans in Wisconsin a good rant!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe: Wisconsin Primary Was Reckless, Irresponsible To Public Health | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Wisconsin voters on Tuesday braved long lines and waits while defying the state's stay-at-home order to vote after two courts ruled that the primary election couldn't be postponed. State Democrats sought to delay the contest but failed. Aired on 4/8/2020.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 8, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Drone Video of Mass Burial at New York's Hart Island Described as Showing Inmates Working Amid Virus Outbreak...... *
> 
> A drone video from The Hart Island Project, an advocacy group rallying for the public to visit the mass cemetery on New York’s Hart Island, was described as showing inmates burying bodies, en masse, on April 2, amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> ...


Wheres the drone video?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 8, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and we handed him the keys..


you not we


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2020)

The republicans are gonna use the virus as a weapon on election day in red states, it will be a repeat of Wisconsin yesterday.
If Bloomberg wants to spend a billion, distribute a basic PPE package of gloves, and an N95 mask and to every registered democratic voter in the Red states this fall who wants or needs it. Make it a surprise though and don't give the GOP time to react, most of the democratic voters will be protected on election day and feel confident and safe enough to vote, the republicans won't be. Doctors use PPE to protect themselves and voters can use it too, the republicans will be looking to time an outbreak to peek during the election, Donald will make sure they do, provided he survives the summer. When the oversight of the covid19 fiasco begins, he might not, it will quickly lead to a second impeachment investigation and trial, the results might be different this time around.

Right now there is a tremendous shortage of PPE and all available should be reserved for medical staff, it won't be that way in a few months though, PPE will be plentiful, there's money to be made and I have faith in capitalism and greed.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2020)

Republicans have no fucking morals anymore, worse than their predecessors, Dixiecrats.

Now we have a thugbrat for President.

Now showing all how totally fucking ignorant and incompetent trump is.

“Everything donald trump touches dies”


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Republicans have no fucking morals anymore, worse than their predecessors, Dixiecrats.
> 
> Now we have a thugbrat for President.
> 
> ...





http://imgur.com/o5smUtR


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2020)

40%+ of the US population and a large majority of white males will still vote for Trump no matter what. Vote in November even if ya gotta wear a hooded bunny suit with an N95 respirator and gloves, like the GOP house speaker in Wisconsin, while telling everybody it was safe to vote in packed conditions.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








ABC News: US intelligence warned of China's spreading contagion in November


US intelligence officials were warning as far back as late November that the novel coronavirus was spreading through China's Wuhan region and posing a threat to its people and daily life, according to ABC News.




www.cnn.com





*ABC News: US intelligence warned of China's spreading contagion in November*
Washington (CNN)US intelligence officials were warning as far back as late November that the novel coronavirus was spreading through China's Wuhan region and posing a threat to its people and daily life, according to ABC News.
The US military's National Center for Medical Intelligence (NCMI) compiled a November intelligence report in which "analysts concluded it could be a cataclysmic event," one of the sources of the NCMI's report told ABC News.

Chaos rocks Trump White House on virus' most tragic day

The source told ABC News that the intelligence report was then briefed "multiple times" to the Defense Intelligence Agency, the Pentagon's Joint Staff and the White House.
Repeated briefings were held through December across the US government, including the National Security Council, culminating in a detailed outline of the threat in the President's Daily Brief in early January, according to ABC News, whose report cited four sources briefed on the matter.
*more...*


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2020)

I went to the local grocery store yesterday to get what I needed for the week ahead, and as I entered the store I noticed a sign stating that only one individual per family is allowed in & no more Mom's & kids were allowed.

Think about that, in the sense that if the grocery store becomes a contamination zone & has too be shut down, what the fuck do you do then?









UPDATE: Trader Joe’s shuts six stores due to employee coronavirus exposure


Workers tested positive for COVID-19 or are suspected of infection, company says




www.supermarketnews.com





Fucking frightening, right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I went to the local grocery store yesterday to get what I needed for the week ahead, and as I entered the store I noticed a sign stating that only one individual per family is allowed in & no more Mom's & kids were allowed.
> 
> Think about that, in the sense that if the grocery store becomes a contamination zone & has too be shut down, what the fuck do you do then?
> 
> ...


They've got seniors hours in most places where the store opens an hour early for seniors only, we've got people wiping down shopping cart handles and signs all over the place, one door for in traffic and one for out traffic. There are spit shields up everywhere, but no too many masks around and I figure the grocery store employees should be first in line after the medical needs are taken care of, even the guys stocking the shelves at night need masks and gloves. Going early in the morning is usually the quiet time and afternoons are more crowded, I and most other folks are buying more when we're there and not going nearly as much.

I got my head down here as much as I can, there are cases on the island and a few in my community too. Studies indicate that less than 10% of the cases are detected so there's a few people running around spewing this bug, hopefully they are home locked down.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 40%+ of the US population and a large majority of white males will still vote for Trump no matter what. Vote in November even if ya gotta wear a hooded bunny suit with an N95 respirator and gloves, like the GOP house speaker in Wisconsin, while telling everybody it was safe to vote in packed conditions.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you understand ?
He was distracted by the "Great Democratic Hoax" & the Impeachment proceedings, otherwise he would have been right on top of the ball, and none of this would have ever happened.
It's all Obama's/Clinton's/Dem's/China's fault, he has nothing too do with it


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 8, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I went to the local grocery store yesterday to get what I needed for the week ahead, and as I entered the store I noticed a sign stating that only one individual per family is allowed in & no more Mom's & kids were allowed.
> 
> Think about that, in the sense that if the grocery store becomes a contamination zone & has too be shut down, what the fuck do you do then?
> 
> ...


way too late to recommend everybody wearing masks. of any kind would be better than nothing. masks + social distancing would have been much better IMO


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Don't you understand ?
> He was distracted by the "Great Democratic Hoax" & the Impeachment proceedings, otherwise he would have been right on top of the ball, and none of this would have ever happened.
> It's all Obama's/Clinton's/Dem's/China's fault, he has nothing too do with it


Poor Donald, he can't walk and chew gum at the same time...


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure the grocery store employees should be first in line after the medical needs are taken care of,


Absolutely, they are on the front lines in both transmission & receiving the virus.
My kid just applied for a job at the store that I go to & I told him that if he gets the job, demand PPE's or he's not working there.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have a look at this priceless moment, with this guy all decked out in vitally needed hospital PPE for a little PR stunt that made him look like a murdering idiot, which he is. Joe takes him to task for this bullshit along with the republicans in Wisconsin a good rant!
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Joe: Wisconsin Primary Was Reckless, Irresponsible To Public Health | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


We will remember this. With the images of people in masks standing in the rain to exercise their right to vote despite the risk of contracting coronavirus, this all might end up to boost the expansion of vote by mail. 

The people weren't fooled into thinking yesterday's vote was necessary. In Wisconsin, 65% of Republicans answered yes and a lot more Democrats answered the same to an opinion poll asking if the election should be delayed. This is just a Republican leadership issue.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Absolutely, they are on the front lines in both transmission & receiving the virus.
> My kid just applied for a job at the store that I go to & I told him that if he gets the job, demand PPE's or he's not working there.


If ya got a garage, set it up as a dorm for him this summer, maintain social distancing if you can, even with PPE he'll need to change out of work clothes and use different shoes at work. You've got health issues and he wouldn't want to bring anything home, so take precautions, treat him like a medical worker, many are self isolating from their families.

Good luck with his job, if he gets this he'll probably be fine and might not even notice, you not so much, take care jimmy.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 8, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> The wrong billionaire is in the White House.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 8, 2020)

Apparently meeting in parking lots for critical supplies with a 3.4 million dollar check has resulted in Craigslist type transactions.

WINNING MAGA !


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 8, 2020)

Any word from Hinckley jr. yet ? .... asking for a friend ...... or two.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Good luck with his job, if he gets this he'll probably be fine and might not even notice, you not so much, take care jimmy.


The kid has been looking for a job since he left HS last June (decided to take a year off) & now he has an opportunity to work at a nice place 1000 meters from his home, but it's in the Age of COVID-19 & his risk to exposure is high.
What the fuck do you do?
Dr. Fauci said yesterday that the earliest life in this country can achieve a state of normalcy will be the Fall.
So Emmet (his name) go sit in your room & stay safe, sorry about all the lost opportunities (fuckutrump)
Talk about Generation X, or Baby Boomers or Millennials, what the fuck are we going to call this Generation, the one's that have essentially lost a year of they're lives due to the Corona Virus.
The Survivor Generation?


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2020)

Holy Shit Batman!!!!!
The Americans are wising up 
https://www.yahoo.com/news/new-yahoo-news-you-gov-coronavirus-poll-shows-americans-turning-against-trump-201315969.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> The kid has been looking for a job since he left HS last June (decided to take a year off) & now he has an opportunity to work at a nice place 1000 meters from his home, but it's in the Age of COVID-19 & his risk to exposure is high.
> What the fuck do you do?
> Dr. Fauci said yesterday that the earliest life in this country can achieve a state of normalcy will be the Fall.
> So Emmet (his name) go sit in your room & stay safe, sorry about all the lost opportunities (fuckutrump)
> ...


I wouldn't want to be a kid growing up in this world jimmy, we just had to worry about getting nuked, life was sweet. Ya gotta take measures to protect yourself though. There is a very good possibility he might become infected over the next month and not even know about. Make the best arrangements you can buddy and try and stay as safe as possible. I'd having him living in the garage for the summer myself and would make a nice little pad for him, but I'd feed him through a hole in the wall!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2020)

Another night, another one of Donald's dog and pony shows, they seem to be getting better at it from the snippets I've seen. Whenever Donald speaks it's a disaster though, I think he scares the shit out of a majority of Americans when he speaks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2020)

The trump administration appears to be changing policy in a dangerous direction concerning exposed workers, they have loosed the rules. I'm not sure how some states are gonna react to that, some might have concerns.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The trump administration appears to be changing policy in a dangerous direction concerning exposed workers, they have loosed the rules. I'm not sure how some states are gonna react to that, some might have concerns.





http://imgur.com/o5smUtR


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> The kid has been looking for a job since he left HS last June (decided to take a year off) & now he has an opportunity to work at a nice place 1000 meters from his home, but it's in the Age of COVID-19 & his risk to exposure is high.
> What the fuck do you do?
> Dr. Fauci said yesterday that the earliest life in this country can achieve a state of normalcy will be the Fall.
> So Emmet (his name) go sit in your room & stay safe, sorry about all the lost opportunities (fuckutrump)
> ...


Wow, big choice there. It's up to the kid, isn't it? Still, though with your concerns over susceptibility factors, maybe you and him would have to find ways to isolate. Could you put him up in a separate apartment? Maybe he lives in a motor home or trailer in your driveway? 

We are going to have to figure this out. Risks to elders and others with vulnerabilities isn't going to be over in May. Not going to be over until a vaccine is developed, which is a year and a half away if we are lucky.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2020)

RIP John, a bit of me died too
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








John Prine, One of America's Greatest Songwriters, Dead at 73


Grammy-winning singer who combined literary genius with a common touch succumbs to coronavirus complications




www.rollingstone.com





*John Prine, One of America’s Greatest Songwriters, Dead at 73*
*Grammy-winning singer who combined literary genius with a common touch succumbs to coronavirus complications*

John Prine, who for five decades wrote rich, plain-spoken songs that chronicled the struggles and stories of everyday working people and changed the face of modern American roots music, died Tuesday at Nashville’s Vanderbilt University Medical Center*. *He was 73. The cause was complications related to COVID-19, his family confirmed to _Rolling Stone_.
*John Prine - Please Don't Bury Me (ORIGINAL ALBUM VERSION)*


----------



## topcat (Apr 8, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Acting secretary of the Navy has submitted his resignation after calling ousted aircraft carrier captain 'stupid' .... GTFOH *
> 
> Acting Navy Secretary Thomas Modly has submitted his resignation a day after leaked audio revealed he called the ousted commander of the USS Theodore Roosevelt "stupid" in an address to the ship's crew, according to a US official and a former senior military official.
> 
> ...


Moldy, Moldy...is he related to Botrytis?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2020)

topcat said:


> Moldy, Moldy...is he related to Botrytis?


All the navy top brass was real pissed about this, if this guy stays in the navy he should be alright after Trump is gone. This sends an extremely dangerous message to other commanders, this virus can infect almost the entire crew of warship or sub very quickly.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 8, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/o5smUtR


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 8, 2020)

Trump's numbers remind me of a cheap furniture store ad. 

The retail Price: 2.5 million dead.
The Sale Price: 200k-100k dead.

The "I need to go talk to my manager" Price: TBD, because he doesn't want to let us see how these numbers were calculated.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 8, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Trump's numbers remind me of a cheap furniture store ad.
> 
> The retail Price: 2.5 million dead.
> The Sale Price: 200k-100k dead.


The key to understanding the numbers though, which you haven't provided here, is how many of the dead haven't died before.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 8, 2020)

spek9 said:


> The key to understanding the numbers though, which you haven't provided here, is how many of the dead haven't died before.


Deceased fraud commission. Kelly AnnCadaver commissioner.


----------



## topcat (Apr 8, 2020)

Kelly Ann, you've got a face only a mother could love, and she died.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 8, 2020)

topcat said:


> Kelly Ann, you've got a face only a mother could love, and she died.
> [/QUOTE
> Right, female Monty Burns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2020)

*Admission Of Failure:’ Chris Hayes On Trump Saying Virus Should Soon Be Forgotten | All In | MSNBC*




The President tweeted that the virus “must be quickly forgotten.” Chris Hayes says that is an admission of guilt and failure—and a recipe for disaster. Aired on 4/08/2020


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Wow, big choice there. It's up to the kid, isn't it? Still, though with your concerns over susceptibility factors, maybe you and him would have to find ways to isolate. Could you put him up in a separate apartment? Maybe he lives in a motor home or trailer in your driveway?
> 
> We are going to have to figure this out. Risks to elders and others with vulnerabilities isn't goin into the Worldg to be over in May. Not going to be over until a vaccine is developed, which is a year and a half away if we are lucky.


He & I discussed it at length & decided mutually to say fuck it for now too the job offering.
It's just not worth it now for the possible danger involved to himself & the family unit as a whole by the Virus
Wouldn't it be nice for a 20 year old man to go out and expand Horizons without fear of dying as a result of it?
I can remember that feeling at that age, feeling like the World was my Oyster, then came AIDS which probably was a wake up call that stated you are not invincible nor invulnerable to what the Planet Earth will present too you while you are here. 
I thought I had it bad in the 60's & the 70's with the shit going down then in America, like the war in Vietnam, the dead Kennedys & MLK, LA & Newark & Detroit burning down, but shit, this is worse.
I just wanted for a couple of years in my existence to chill, but nope, that it seems ain't happening.
We, this Nation, just keep fucking electing Republicans, and they have NEVER done our Nation any fucking good (do the data/math)
So, here we are again, 4 years of Republican leadership and we're about to crash into the cliffs again, after Obama spent 8 years rectifying GW's fuck up's & 4 years of Trump undoing them.
So, where are we today?
Totally fucked, like really totally fucked as a result of Republican leadership.
God damn it, will we ever fucking learn?


----------



## topcat (Apr 8, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/o5smUtR


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 8, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Apparently meeting in parking lots for critical supplies with a 3.4 million dollar check has resulted in Craigslist type transactions.
> 
> WINNING MAGA !
> 
> View attachment 4527499


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Admission Of Failure:’ Chris Hayes On Trump Saying Virus Should Soon Be Forgotten | All In | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*This fucking slob is obscenely repulsive*


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 8, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4527864


Although they are two pees in a pod, Joe snitched, a pardon ain't happening.


----------



## topcat (Apr 8, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Although they are two pees in a pod, Joe snitched, a pardon ain't happening.


You mean he's a rat?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4527753


Fucker


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Deceased fraud commission. Kelly AnnCadaver commissioner. View attachment 4527755


FUUUUUCCCKKK ....
That is one spooky lookin bitch


----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> *This fucking slob is obscenely repulsive*
> View attachment 4527866


Oh, so now he's a seer. I can hear him now, "I know more about Sears than anyone". Edit: or, a tweet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2020)

Here another nail in the fucker's coffin, none of these pricks who were advising him will be safe in New York after this, if they live there, they had better move. Donald is more dangerous in this situation than most people realise, he will collapse the economy with failed restarts.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Virus Spread Sooner Than Thought, Mostly Came From Europe: Report | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2020)

*Trump Wants Everyone to Forget He Ignored Repeated Coronavirus Warnings: A Closer Look*





Seth takes a closer look at the president speculating about an unproven medical treatment for coronavirus after ignoring repeated warnings about the threat of a pandemic.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Wants Everyone to Forget He Ignored Repeated Coronavirus Warnings: A Closer Look*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you remember this?









Intelligence officials ask Congress not to hold threats hearings after angering Trump last year


US intelligence officials have quietly asked the Senate and House Intelligence committees not to hold public hearings on this year's Worldwide Threat Assessment after testimony from agency chiefs last year prompted an angry response from President Donald Trump, according to a source familiar...




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> way too late to recommend everybody wearing masks. of any kind would be better than nothing. masks + social distancing would have been much better IMO


but then again we have those with "Western Spririt' who refuse to heed Governor Polis' warning- they really have Western Spirit in Wyoming..tick tock.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Wants Everyone to Forget He Ignored Repeated Coronavirus Warnings: A Closer Look*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seth does a great Trumpy*.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4527753


his mouth always seems like it needs something to be inserted.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 9, 2020)

Its World War 3, silent and deadly, the Chinese way of getting rid of us in the West...


----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2020)

Repulsivecans now say: "We cannot win unless the right to vote is restricted." They're not even shading it with rhetoric, telling the truth for once. This is the nail in the coffin of the yoonighted shtatesh. I'd like to see it so any state that wants to leave the union be able to. Then, watch the rest of the country fare when the world's 5th largest economy, California, leaves.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 9, 2020)

Mellow old School said:


> Its World War 3, silent and deadly, the Chinese way of getting rid of us in the West...


We buy all their cheap crap, why would they do that?


----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2020)

Pollution is way down, so have another hit of Fresh Air.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 9, 2020)

Mellow old School said:


> Its World War 3, silent and deadly, the Chinese way of getting rid of us in the West...


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Although they are two pees in a pod, Joe snitched, a pardon ain't happening.


snitched at what?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2020)

topcat said:


> You mean he's a rat?


gotta love Trump*Rat!


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 9, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> snitched at what?


Watch the documentary, probably right up your alley.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Watch the documentary, probably right up your alley.


is that a slam during The Great Trumpy* of 2020?

Trumpy* loves the snitch as long as it's his snitch. it's a loyalty thing.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 9, 2020)

United We Stand (Dems) & Trump loses, & that's a fact
Divided We all Fall & Trump wins & that also will be a fact


----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> his mouth always seems like it needs something to be inserted.


Such a _perfect _shape for a penis pacifier.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2020)

I'll just leave this here..

*Fort Collins hospital couriers dealing with COVID-19 samples walk off the job due to safety concerns*









Fort Collins hospital couriers dealing with COVID-19 samples walk off the job due to safety concerns


DENVER (KDVR) — Many hospitals and nursing homes are dealing with a shortage of personal protective equipment, including masks and safety gear to keep nurses and doctors safe. However, there …




kdvr.com





and we go from hospital to hospital to Urgent Care to hospital to old folks home to hospital..like good little busy bees..Q: who do you think has risk higher than doctors and nurses?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2020)

topcat said:


> Such a _perfect _shape for a penis pacifier.


how long do you think Mary Ann Trumpy* let baby Donald have his binky?


----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> how long do you think Mary Ann Trumpy* let baby Donald have his binky?


She likely didn't nurse him, so I'd guess...twelve? And that's when he stopped growing, mentally.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2020)

This reminds me of Trump Cult.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2020)

topcat said:


> She likely didn't nurse him, so I'd guess...twelve? And that's when he stopped growing, mentally.


I had the stoppage of growth at 8-10 years- there's so much toddler in him..sometimes it's like he's 5 and other times like 12 so I split the difference.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2020)

topcat said:


> This reminds me of Trump Cult.


you think that was fvcked..check this:






spoiler alert: the black guy is one of the first to go..sorry..why is it always that way?

the movie 'Hereditary' the same director stars Toni Collette and other stars, is whack you gotta see if you like scary movies:


----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2020)

Bravo!








A Georgia bar owner removed $3,714 worth of bills stapled to the walls to give to her unemployed staff


Before the coronavirus pandemic, Jennifer Knox would walk into her bar and soak in the sounds of people chatting while sipping on their drinks and listening to local musicians strum along on their guitars.




www.cnn.com


----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you think that was fvcked..check this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not into movies, much. Just a few stand out. Mostly comedies, laughter is therapeutic, it gets me through hard times, such as these. I _hate _"thrillers."


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2020)

topcat said:


> Not into movies, much. Just a few stand out. Mostly comedies, laughter is therapeutic, it gets me through hard times, such as these. I _hate _"thrillers."


nawwwwwww thillers take you awayyyyyyy..


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I read where the NYC fire dept used to average 45 'found dead' calls a week....they are now at 400 per week and none of them are being tested for Covid-19.....but How many of them died of Covid-19?


Cool, where did you read that? A rumor like that would go well in a covid shitposting therad.


----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> nawwwwwww thillers take you awayyyyyyy..


They are _not_ therapeutic. So, go away, if you like.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 9, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> is that a slam during The Great Trumpy* of 2020?
> 
> Trumpy* loves the snitch as long as it's his snitch. it's a loyalty thing.


I would recommend the doc, it's some real life Elmore Leonard style shit.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Cool, where did you read that? A rumor like that would go well in a covid shitposting therad.


*Scores of ‘probable’ coronavirus deaths not counted in NYC tally*
Dozens — if not hundreds — of coronavirus deaths in New York City will not be included in the Big Apple’s grim tally, because victims died at home without being tested, The Post has learned. 








Scores of ‘probable’ coronavirus deaths not counted in NYC tally


Dozens — if not hundreds — of coronavirus deaths in New York City will not be included in the Big Apple’s grim tally, because victims died at home without being tested, The Post has learned. …




nypost.com


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 9, 2020)

That's the same all over. There are thousands if not tens of thousands that die without going to the hospital or doctors because they have no insurance.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 9, 2020)

Whether you're sick or not, we're all in for the largest theft in history.









Recovery law allows Fed to rope off public as it spends billions


A little-noticed provision of the Senate bill exempts board members from a wide swath of the federal open-meetings law.




www.politico.com





Literally. This is handing money hand over fist to the rich. No oversight. No nothing. Your children and your grandchildren will pay this back, or die trying.

Nothing more than a wealth transfer.

As we squabble over 6' of space and call the cops because of social distancing problems, trillions of dollars is shifting hands, and it'll be done with shielding and protection... the public is not allowed to ask how the money is being spent.

Think about the billions of dollars going to corporations you might not of even bought anything from, or worse, would never spent money at. Then complain that you have to wait outside to see if there are eggs at your local store.

Theft while you're distracted.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 9, 2020)

Nobody will ever pay any of it back.

The United States hasn't paid off a debt since 1972.


----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Scores of ‘probable’ coronavirus deaths not counted in NYC tally*
> Dozens — if not hundreds — of coronavirus deaths in New York City will not be included in the Big Apple’s grim tally, because victims died at home without being tested, The Post has learned.
> 
> 
> ...


I would expect more cardiac patients if they are using hydroxychloroquine. (It's funny to watch dear leader struggle with this word, he has to separate it into two. Oh, those damn multiple syllable words. Maybe Barren can tutor him. Naa.)


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2020)

Most of the money will actually be loaned to and owed to us.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2020)

Republican Party has now, almost overnight, become the world's biggest and richest Socialist party.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2020)

topcat said:


> I would expect more cardiac patients if they are using hydroxychloroquine. (It's funny to watch dear leader struggle with this word, he has to separate it into two. Oh, those damn multiple syllable words. Maybe Barren can tutor him. Naa.)


add to that Lupus patients that can't get the hydroxychloroquine they need, that die....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2020)

Have a look at this video and see the clip of Obama, they need to throw this in Donald's face every day.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Amb. Rice: The Trump WH Received Many Warnings | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Ambassador Susan Rice, National Security Adviser to President Obama, discusses the pandemic preparation the Obama WH gave to the Trump administration. Amb. Rice released her memoir 'Tough Love' in 2019. Aired on 4/9/2020.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 9, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Nobody will ever pay any of it back.
> 
> The United States hasn't paid off a debt since 1972.


It's just further theft, and the President of the United States is the one distributing it after removing all oversight.

Nice, huh?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2020)

spek9 said:


> It's just further theft, and the President of the United States is the one distributing it after removing all oversight.
> 
> Nice, huh?


China has the U.S. by the egg rolls ......

The U.S DEBT to China is $1.07 trillion as of December 2019.1 That's 16% of the $6.7 trillion in *Treasury bills, notes, and bonds* held by foreign countries. The rest of the* $23 trillion national debt is owned* by either the American people or by the U.S. government itself.

Again .... “ WINNING “


----------



## spek9 (Apr 9, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> China has the U.S. by the egg rolls ......
> 
> The U.S DEBT to China is $1.07 trillion as of December 2019.1 That's 16% of the $6.7 trillion in *Treasury bills, notes, and bonds* held by foreign countries. The rest of the* $23 trillion national debt is owned* by either the American people or by the U.S. government itself.
> 
> Again .... “ WINNING “


...and yet the President is still talking about that tariff "income".


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2020)

spek9 said:


> ...and yet the President is still talking about that tariff "income".


----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2020)

"I've said a lot of things". This just 4 years ago, and the syphilis is talking now.





__





“I’ve said a lot of things” – Just Think of It







just.thinkofit.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 9, 2020)

I was just copying CD's into my laptop (gives me something too do  ) when I got to this song & stopped & decided to make this my Intermission song of the Day.
Alway's a timeless song, it seems more poignant today than yesterday


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 9, 2020)

topcat said:


> Not into movies, much. Just a few stand out. Mostly comedies, laughter is therapeutic, it gets me through hard times, such as these. I _hate _"thrillers."


Expand your horizons in film now that we have nothing better too do for the time being.
Check out Alfred Hitchcock for example as far as Thrillers are concerned
Did you ever see North by Northwest?
C'mon man, that shit is classic


----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Expand your horizons in film now that we have nothing better too do for the time being.
> Check out Alfred Hitchcock for example as far as Thrillers are concerned
> Did you ever see North by Northwest?
> C'mon man, that shit is classic


Hitchcock's movies were psychological, they made you think, not just shock. I love them.


----------



## topcat (Apr 9, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I was just copying CD's into my laptop (gives me something too do  ) when I got to this song & stopped & decided to make this my Intermission song of the Day.
> Alway's a timeless song, it seems more poignant today than yesterday


You (and nearly everyone) are way ahead of me, technologically (but that's by design). I'm still using a CD recorder to copy LP's. Let's see, that makes me...15, times... carry the 1 equals...old.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2020)

Forget bulk toilet paper ... shit in a box . These are my personal necessities.
COVID what ? ...... Pistol still in reach tho. So don’t be tryin to harsh my mellow.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 9, 2020)

Trump Keeps Talking. Some Republicans Don’t Like What They’re Hearing. https://nyti.ms/2xZIuqm


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 9, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Forget bulk toilet paper ... shit in a box . These are my personal necessities.
> COVID what ? ...... Pistol still in reach tho. So don’t be tryin to harsh my mellow.
> 
> View attachment 4528751


That stuff is garbage, ick. If you're going to drink that crap, do yourself a favor and pick up their ruination IPA, hell their regular pale ale, or smoked Porter is better than AB, fucking over rated headache juice.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 9, 2020)

Mellow old School said:


> Its World War 3, silent and deadly, the Chinese way of getting rid of us in the West...




Silent and deadly describes the impeached potus's conscience.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2020)

*Republicans Who Watch Fox News More Likely to Believe COVID-19 Falsehoods: New Poll*

The novel coronavirus pandemic—which has already infected nearly half a million victims and claimed more than 16,000 lives in the United States alone—is proving to be significantly more lethal than the seasonal flu.
Yet 58 percent of self-identified Republicans who depend on Fox News, Breitbart, and other conservative media outlets for information about the public-health crisis erroneously believe that COVID-19 is “less deadly or as deadly as” influenza.








Republicans Who Watch Fox News More Likely to Believe COVID-19 Falsehoods: New Poll


“Is it the news-source outlets themselves that are driving that perception of partisan differences, or is it the partisanship itself?” a Gallup researcher said of the results.




www.thedailybeast.com





This reminds me of some of the members on RIU.....smh


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2020)

*Golf Kept Trump From Focusing On COVID-19, Not Impeachment, Zings GOP Group In New Ad .... *shocking right ?*

The latest scorcher of an attack ad by the Republican Lincoln Project concedes Donald Trump had other priorities before launching his lackluster battle against COVID-19. But he wasn’t distracted by impeachment, as he claims. *Instead*, he was *too busy golfing and packing people into campaign rallies, according to the message released Thursday by the conservative group.*

“Coronavirus has now killed three times more Americans than 9/11,” the ad notes somberly at the start. “So what’s Donald Trump been up to? Blaming the impeachment hearings for distracting him from preparing for the pandemic.”

Despite warnings about the urgency of the virus from both his trade adviser Peter Navarro and the World Health Organization in January — and the subsequent shutdown of Italy — *Trump “had plenty to do, like campaign rallies and golfing,” *notes the ad, titled “Distracted.”

The “*day before the first American died, where was Trump? Where do you think he was?” *the narrator asks. “*At another rally. By March, the world was calling coronavirus a pandemic. Where was Trump? On Twitter, as usual, blaming everyone else.”*

Trump “just didn’t care. *He still doesn’t.* He was never distracted. And Americans have been paying attention,” the video concludes.

Senator Majority Leader Mitch McConnell aka Moscow Mitch (R-Ky.) last month said *impeachment “diverted the attention of the government” from dealing with COVID-19. *Trump told reporters: “I got impeached. I think you know I certainly devoted a little time to thinking about it, right?” But the president also said he wouldn’t have done anything differently.

“The President’s dishonest, incompetent, and delusional press conferences have veered into disturbing territory,” Reed Galen, political strategist and co-founder of The Lincoln Project, said in a statement Thursday. “The President is aware he lacks the competency to deal with this crisis, though he refuses to hold himself accountable. Instead, he’d rather place blame for his ineptitude on an irrelevant issue.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 9, 2020)

Mellow old School said:


> Its World War 3, silent and deadly, the Chinese way of getting rid of us in the West...


Dig deep, it does china no good. They want sell us Solar panels before we use up all our oil.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2020)

*New York City hires laborers to bury dead in Hart Island potter's field amid coronavirus surge
*








New York City hires laborers to bury dead in Hart Island potter's field amid coronavirus surge


New York City officials have hired contract laborers to bury the dead in its potter's field on Hart Island as the city's daily death rate from the coronavirus epidemic has reached grim new records in each of the last three days.




www.reuters.com


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2020)

Please realize trump has killed more Americans than any person in history.

Foreign or domestic

Truth


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

How Popular Is Donald Trump?


FiveThirtyEight is tracking Donald Trump’s approval ratings throughout his presidency.




projects.fivethirtyeight.com





I see Donald's approval rating is dropping to it's normal level of 42%. So that many Americans are either too stupid, senile or hate filled to deal with reality. Treason, incompetence and dereliction of duty made no difference to them at this point, it will be interesting to see how they cling to their false narrative in a couple of months. This will turn violent in the USA, businesses who follow Trump's advice will be attacked, along with those who publicly support Trump, many are seeing Trump and those who follow him as a direct threat to their own lives and livelihoods.

The blue states and federal government will step in when those red states who are denying reality start to suffer massive deaths. I'm sure Donald has the cupboard well stocked and the massive federal response in red states will shock many, oh we changed our mind now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

Gimme your best guess as to what Trump's approval rating will be on election day? Anybody wanna throw out some numbers? I'll go with 38% myself.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 10, 2020)

These are my plans for day 19 of the Corona Virus Quarantine
















Anyone else want too share they're coping mechanisms? 
Like really, what do you do?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

*Trump Wants His Coronavirus Failures to Be “Quickly Forgotten”: A Closer Look*


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gimme your best guess as to what Trump's approval rating will be on election day? Anybody wanna throw out some numbers? I'll go with 38% myself.


Well, the way I figure it most of his core supporters should be dead by then as a result of listening to Trump, so I think 38% is high.
I'm going 36%.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Well, the way I figure it most of his core supporters should be dead by then as a result of listening to Trump, so I think 38% is high.
> I'm going 36%.


That's a misleading poll, being that many will always "approve" of their president, but won't necessarily vote for him again.
I think trump will under perform McCain in 2008.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 10, 2020)

Federal Support Ends For Coronavirus Testing Sites As Pandemic Peak Nears


As the coronavirus pandemic peak approaches, local officials say the federal government is ending support for COVID-19 community-based testing sites.




www.npr.org


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Federal Support Ends For Coronavirus Testing Sites As Pandemic Peak Nears
> 
> 
> As the coronavirus pandemic peak approaches, local officials say the federal government is ending support for COVID-19 community-based testing sites.
> ...


That only makes sense to complete trumptards.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 10, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> That's a misleading poll, being that many will always "approve" of their president, but won't necessarily vote for him again.
> I think trump will under perform McCain in 2008.


*Trump might want to get a head start on packing his bags*

Polls now even show Biden with a slight edge in Florida, Trump’s new domicile, where he will likely cast a mail-in absentee ballot for himself. If Trump is losing Florida, he’s not about to be beaten, he’s about to be crushed.
Trump’s Republican base is still with him, but other key voting blocs — independents, suburbanites, women — have turned away. The relatively minor rally in his approval ratings that came when the novel coronavirus crisis began is now fading, and Trump remains the only president whose Gallup approval rating has never climbed as high as 50 percent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Well, the way I figure it most of his core supporters should be dead by then as a result of listening to Trump, so I think 38% is high.
> I'm going 36%.


All joe has to do is keep breathing, his wife is a doctor and I'm sure they are bleeding recovered supporters for antibodies right now, so Joe can have a pint or two of plasma if he comes down with the bug. I'm also sure that Donald is trying to find ways of infecting him, an assassination attempt is right up Donald alley. I wonder if Donald has Trumpers donating plasma too, or maybe someone forgot to mention it, but then again I suppose he thinks his "perfect genes" will fight it off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> That's a misleading poll, being that many will always "approve" of their president, but won't necessarily vote for him again.
> I think trump will under perform McCain in 2008.


You don't get elected POTUS Justin, with even 40% of the popular vote. Trump is fucked but that's does not mean you shouldn't fight like Hell and pile on the bastard as much as you can. Bury the prick.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You don't get elected POTUS Justin, with even 40% of the popular vote. Trump is fucked but that's does not mean you shouldn't fight like Hell and pile on the bastard as much as you can. Bury the prick.


Recently, trump has been losing the far right wing fanatics too. They feel the response to the fake virus has eroded their rights. I'm sure that is why Trump's pussy footed around any national orders, and has instead left it to the governors. So glad I live in California.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Federal Support Ends For Coronavirus Testing Sites As Pandemic Peak Nears
> 
> 
> As the coronavirus pandemic peak approaches, local officials say the federal government is ending support for COVID-19 community-based testing sites.
> ...


It actually seems to me that Trump is actively trying to Destroy America & the World in general
Just think about all the things he's done since taking office, like withdrawal from the Paris Climate Accord & the Iranian Nuclear deal for example.
I don't believe in a benevolent God, or any Supreme Being for that matter,, simply because I've never experienced it, but I do believe in Evil which is right in front of my eyes when I see/hear Trump.
The proof that at least Satan exists is evident.


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Federal Support Ends For Coronavirus Testing Sites As Pandemic Peak Nears
> 
> 
> As the coronavirus pandemic peak approaches, local officials say the federal government is ending support for COVID-19 community-based testing sites.
> ...


Individual 1 wants to eliminate the "United", so that we are now "The States of America". Divided, we stand. "We're just a backup, ahright."

This daily reality show he's putting on is going to backfire, bigly. Every one gives more ammunition as he wings it. I want to see a California Republic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It actually seems to me that Trump is actively trying to Destroy America & the World in general
> Just think about all the things he's done since taking office, like withdrawal from the Paris Climate Accord & the Iranian Nuclear deal for example.
> I don't believe in a benevolent God, or any Supreme Being for that matter,, simply because I've never experienced it, but I do believe in Evil which is right in front of my eyes when I see/hear Trump.
> The proof that at least Satan exists is evident.
> ...


He might be listening to Vlad too, who would like to see this pandemic destroy America as leading power. Donald couldn't be doing a better job than if he was getting his instructions from Moscow. America has two enemies, republicans and their Russian allies and is fighting a war against both, in addition to the war with the coronavirus. The casualties in civil war two will end up rivaling the death toll in civil war one, though its a virus this time not bullets, both are used as weapons. Actually I just think Donald is an idiot and a sociopath who got elected through racism with the help of Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> Individual 1 wants to eliminate the "United", so that we are now "The States of America". Divided, we stand. "We're just a backup, ahright."
> 
> This daily reality show he's putting on is going to backfire, bigly. Every one gives more ammunition as he wings it. I want to see a California Republic.
> 
> ...


No you don't, weather the storm. The website for caliexit is from Russia...


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 10, 2020)

Yea man, we're running thru the Jungle right now that's for sure

Intermission Song of the Day 






Your turn @topcat


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No you don't, weather the storm. The website for caliexit is from Russia...


I don't know what that is. I think for myself.
Edit: Being interweb deficient works for me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea man, we're running thru the Jungle now that's for sure
> 
> Intermission Song of the Day


Vietnam was a violent time in America as most young males in the country had their asses on the line. The majority of Americans are feeling that their asses are on the line now. You've got many months of Trump to endure unless he is removed from office this summer, the democrats would be crazy not to make the GOP carry his water one more time over this. Let them support withholding documents and witnesses in the midst of a national crises, the courts will be quick to act, and the GOP senate might act differently this time, Moscow Mitch will not be able to enforce discipline this time.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2020)

“Just in time” inventory practices are at the core of many shortages seen across many types of products and supplies.


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2020)

OK, it's too early for me to get riled, so...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> I don't know what that is. I think for myself.
> Edit: Being interweb deficient works for me.


The russians were promoting california exit too, they want to break up America or harm it anyway they can. California could make it on its own, you've got about the same population and attitude as Canada, but you'd be better off in America. The republicans and Trump are finished in America, this is the dark of night before the dawn, but the sun will rise again. It will be a little while until sunup, but it will seem much longer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> “Just in time” inventory practices are at the core of many shortages seen across many types of products and supplies.


Yep, it was a great idea when interest rates were 20%, but it is fundamentally a bad business practice, more efficient, but extremely dangerous for the company and shareholders, ultimately it's dangerous for the country.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

Private healthcare is also dangerous for the country and its population. Many are beginning to realise what an utterly stupid idea it is to tie healthcare to employment and that universal healthcare is not a luxury but a strategy for survival. This pandemic is throwing tens of millions of Americans out of work, and going to the hospital, doctor or getting tested is out of the question for many people at the best of times. Personal greed has warped the minds of many, I got mine, screw you, well now you've got shit, death and economic destruction and it will continue. Private healthcare will make it much longer and much more painful than it has to be, everybody got hit and most were not prepared, but the effects of private healthcare and Donald Trump will be a disaster for America.

I hope this makes it clear what an utterly stupid idea private healthcare is, stop being such greedy fucks and put your country first, it's really that simple. You might as well say you figure you can do a better job of defending America than its armed forces and they should be private too. More I don't like no stinking government bullshit, the government is your enemy and on it goes, you've been soaked in the horse shit all of your lives. The government is not your enemy,Trump, the republicans and every racist asshole in the country is though.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> the courts will be quick to act,


No, they won't.
Trump has been stacking the courts since he's been elected with fellow douchebags.
Don't expect any help from the Judiciary to get rid of him, just count the votes


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Don't forget Trump gave it to you, come election day.


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Out for "supplies".


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> OK, it's too early for me to get riled, so...


Yup, I get it.
Did you ever love a Brown Eyed Girl?
I married one, so be afraid, very, very afraid if you do


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2020)

Republicans are always Party First. Period. Much like the Bathe Party in Iraq or the Communists of China or Vietnam. Also included would be the Nazi Party under Hitter and Mussolini's REPUBLICAN FASCIST PARTY in Italy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> No, they won't.
> Trump has been stacking the courts since he's been elected with fellow douchebags.
> Don't expect any help from the Judiciary to get rid of him, just count the votes


They will in a national emergency, do you think most of these people who are "right wing" judges will toe the line? Many magically become more moderate, even liberal and mainstream, once they have been appointed for life, many are subject to change and personal evolution too. I think they are scared shitless about Trump like everybody else and when the wind of change blows across America, they might not be quite so "conservative" after a spell.


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2020)

"You knew I was a snake, before you took me in" - from "The Snake", often repeated by Trump during the 2016 campaign. We need a mongoose set loose in the Out House.


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 10, 2020)

__





Peter Navarro: what Trump's Covid-19 tsar lacks in expertise, he makes up | Trump administration | The Guardian


Green activist turned China hawk shares president’s brittle traits and wrote books quoting ‘expert’ who turned out to be fictitious version of himself




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 10, 2020)

Unbelievable. Biff 2020...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Unbelievable. Biff 2020...


Yep Biff vs Joe McFly


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 10, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Republican lawmakers in Kansas blocked efforts by the governor to restrict large gatherings, saying that worshipers should be able to attend Easter services.
In most of the United States, even funerals have been canceled


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

Ya know it's tiresome, I went and picked up some chinese food last night, spent a good part of the day harvesting and didn't feel up to making supper. I went through the complete decontamination process, a pain in the ass, it feels like I'm living in a radioactive waste dump.


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Republican lawmakers in Kansas blocked efforts by the governor to restrict large gatherings, saying that worshipers should be able to attend Easter services.
> In most of the United States, even funerals have been canceled


Jayzus and the power of prayer will protect us, hellalewyuh. Testify!


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 10, 2020)

President Donald Trump is “playing politics” with lives with his manipulation of Colorado’s ventilator request to help embattled GOP Sen. Cory Gardner’s reelection, a Democratic lawmaker charges.








Trump 'Playing Politics' With Lives As FEMA Grabs Ventilators, Lawmaker Charges


The president manipulated Colorado's order of coronavirus equipment to help embattled GOP Sen. Cory Gardner, Democratic Rep. Diana DeGette says.




www.yahoo.com





The Federal Emergency Management Agency hijacked 500 ventilators ordered by the state for COVID-19 patients, but Trump restored 100 as a special favor to Gardner in a move that will help the vulnerable lawmaker’s reelection, complained Rep. Diana DeGette (D-Colo.).

“President Trump says we will get 100 as a courtesy to Senator Gardner. That means, because the president is playing politics with public health, we’re still 400 ventilators short from what we should have received,” DeGette said in a statement Wednesday. Trump’s “mismanagement of this crisis is costing lives and livelihoods.”

While Michigan has received only a fraction of its requests from the national stockpile, Florida, led by Republican Gov. Ron DeSantis, last month received 100% of two major requests within three days, The Washington Post reported.

What, could this be actually true, that Trump could/would be such a despicable cunt to let people die because they didn't vote for him, by withholding or delaying critical aid?

Yea, deep down inside I know your saying too yourselves, yup, absolutely, I can see that abomination doing that, & that's a sad fucking thought

November 3, 2020 a Tuesday that will definitely go down in History, vote and send Trump back home (he ain't welcome in NY) to wherever the fuck that is, but get him out of the WH, he's caused enough damage already.


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Private healthcare is also dangerous for the country and its population. Many are beginning to realise what an utterly stupid idea it is to tie healthcare to employment and that universal healthcare is not a luxury but a strategy for survival. This pandemic is throwing tens of millions of Americans out of work, and going to the hospital, doctor or getting tested is out of the question for many people at the best of times. Personal greed has warped the minds of many, I got mine, screw you, well now you've got shit, death and economic destruction and it will continue. Private healthcare will make it much longer and much more painful than it has to be, everybody got hit and most were not prepared, but the effects of private healthcare and Donald Trump will be a disaster for America.
> 
> I hope this makes it clear what an utterly stupid idea private healthcare is, stop being such greedy fucks and put your country first, it's really that simple. You might as well say you figure you can do a better job of defending America than its armed forces and they should be private too. More I don't like no stinking government bullshit, the government is your enemy and on it goes, you've been soaked in the horse shit all of your lives. The government is not your enemy,Trump, the republicans and every racist asshole in the country is though.


I don't think tying healthcare to employment is a bad idea, in fact, I think it's pretty great. My employer pays the brunt of it, it's a benefit of working and contributing to society.

Even up in Canada, healthcare is tied to employment, no? Someone has to work to pay taxes to have healthcare no? The taxes to pay for healthcare in Canada are witheld out of a paycheck from working, no?



I have to respectfully disagree with you that more/bigger government is the answer to everything. You will never convince me otherwise or that government is my friend. It's not that I don't like the government, in my mind they do have a purpose, but I don't consider them to be my friend by any measure. I can take care of myself, I don't want government feeding, schooling, clothing and giving me healthcare. I want to make my own way and be independent, and not have government controlling every facet of my life. I believe a dependent society is a weak society


----------



## Snoopy808 (Apr 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Please realize trump has killed more Americans than any person in history.
> 
> Foreign or domestic
> 
> Truth


Ha ha ha. Thats a bit much dont you think? Or early with that thought. His 8yr reign isnt over yet.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 10, 2020)

Jared Kushner is attempting to install a national surveillance system









Kushner’s team seeks national coronavirus surveillance system


Critics worry about a Patriot Act for health care, raising concerns about patient privacy and civil liberties.




www.politico.com













Kushner Considering Using Personal Patient Data to Create National Coronavirus Surveillance System | National Review


The system would monitor patients that are seeking treatment and provide data to determine which areas should implement coronavirus mitigation measures.




www.nationalreview.com













Jared Kushner’s team working on surveillance system to track coronavirus in US


Jared Kushner is reaching out to health technology companies about creating a national surveillance system to track the spread of the coronavirus.




nypost.com













Fox News judge rips Jared Kushner's proposed coronavirus surveillance system, says it breaches the constitution


Andrew Napolitano says the Fourth Amendment ensures that the government can't surveil citizens without a search warrant whether it's for their safety or just a desire for knowledge.




www.newsweek.com





The government is attempting to subvert your constitutional 4th amendment rights while we are distracted









A sneaky attempt to end encryption is worming its way through Congress


The EARN IT Act could give law enforcement officials the backdoor they have long wanted — unless tech companies come together to stop it




www.theverge.com






this is TYRANNY


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will in a national emergency, do you think most of these people who are "right wing" judges will toe the line? Many magically become more moderate, even liberal and mainstream, once they have been appointed for life, many are subject to change and personal evolution too. I think they are scared shitless about Trump like everybody else and when the wind of change blows across America, they might not be quite so "conservative" after a spell.


I hope your right


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2020)

Just figure half of illnesses because f pathetic incompetent response. Should have been on it by Christmas.
Half the costs or less.

Being very generous with the prick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2020)

dstroy said:


> Jared Kushner is attempting to install a national surveillance system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and Obama took all my assault rifle 15s


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 10, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> I don't think tying healthcare to employment is a bad idea, in fact, I think it's pretty great. My employer pays the brunt of it, it's a benefit of working and contributing to society.
> 
> Even up in Canada, healthcare is tied to employment, no? Someone has to work to pay taxes to have healthcare no? The taxes to pay for healthcare in Canada are witheld out of a paycheck from working, no?
> 
> ...


I commend you on your fervor
How are you coping with Covid-19 & do you expect any support if needed?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 10, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> I don't think tying healthcare to employment is a bad idea, in fact, I think it's pretty great. My employer pays the brunt of it, it's a benefit of working and contributing to society.
> 
> Even up in Canada, healthcare is tied to employment, no? Someone has to work to pay taxes to have healthcare no? The taxes to pay for healthcare in Canada are witheld out of a paycheck from working, no?
> 
> ...


 Answer to everything? who said that? Bro you're blasting bullshit from your idiot hole.
I hear a weak mind, society by definition is an organization of interdependence.

Your regurgitation of the anachronistic dogma of the privileged and "ever convince me otherwise" reveals an obedient, thoughtlessly naive perspective.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I commend you on your fervor
> How are you coping with Covid-19 & do you expect any support if needed?


I commend you on your *fever*


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 10, 2020)

Snoopy808 said:


> Ha ha ha. Thats a bit much dont you think? Or early with that thought. His 8yr reign isnt over yet.


*Magat waterboy, scram. Go hang w your bitches.*


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Federal Support Ends For Coronavirus Testing Sites As Pandemic Peak Nears
> 
> 
> As the coronavirus pandemic peak approaches, local officials say the federal government is ending support for COVID-19 community-based testing sites.
> ...


Whatever it is, Trump's against it.


----------



## Snoopy808 (Apr 10, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Damn new member
> you're as helpless, harmless and witless an idiot as the last POS that got banned for flaccidity.


You rabid ferocity for "anything against trump" makes you just as stupid as the rabid "anything for trump" supporters. You wont try to see the games both sides are playing. You wont take the time to see what the real issue is other than what your favorite news source is.
If you cant understand the other side you cant profess to know more or better than who you oppose with your 5th grade education.
I apologize i shouldn't have made fun of your sexual preferences or like of male body fluids. Its all yours buddy be you.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> and Obama took all my assault rifle 15s


and ammo..don't forget the ammo, gunz can't shoot without..

soooooooo, Revolution or Assassination? what's it gonna be, Buckster?..it's getting saucy here in NoCo.









Trump Said the Quiet Part Out Loud on Vote-By-Mail: Republicans Think They Can't Win When More People Vote


It's merely a more garish expression of the Republican Party's long-held opposition to allowing citizens to vote easily.




www.esquire.com













Trump: Absentee Voting Is Fraud Unless It’s My Supporters


Republicans will use the coronavirus to suppress the vote, unless Democrats stop them right now.




nymag.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2020)

Snoopy808 said:


> You rabid ferocity for "anything against trump" makes you just as stupid as the rabid "anything for trump" supporters. You wont try to see the games both sides are playing. You wont take the time to see what the real issue is other than what your favorite news source is.
> If you cant understand the other side you cant profess to know more or better than who you oppose with your 5th grade education.
> I apologize i shouldn't have made fun of your sexual preferences or like of male body fluids. Its all yours buddy be you.


both sides!

LOL


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 10, 2020)

Snoopy808 said:


> You rabid ferocity for "anything against trump" makes you just as stupid as the rabid "anything for trump" supporters. You wont try to see the games both sides are playing. You wont take the time to see what the real issue is other than what your favorite news source is.
> If you cant understand the other side you cant profess to know more or better than who you oppose with your 5th grade education.
> I apologize i shouldn't have made fun of your sexual preferences or like of male body fluids. Its all yours buddy be you.


Poopy 808, Instructor, Intro to Whatabboutism 101,\
Trump U. Jackass use your fraud settlement to purchase a new coloring book. Learn how to learn rube.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 10, 2020)

Ok, it's 2nd Intermission time by my clock, so if your able too, get off your lazy arses & do a jig


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> I don't know what that is. I think for myself.
> Edit: Being interweb deficient works for me.


It is crazy, but it is truly something the Russians have been pushing.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 10, 2020)

http://imgur.com/uRHu1mY


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 10, 2020)

dstroy said:


> Jared Kushner is attempting to install a national surveillance system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or at least a really shitty way to push their MAGA gear to every American that signs up.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2020)

Snoopy808 said:


> You rabid ferocity for "anything against trump" makes you just as stupid as the rabid "anything for trump" supporters. You wont try to see the games both sides are playing. You wont take the time to see what the real issue is other than what your favorite news source is.
> If you cant understand the other side you cant profess to know more or better than who you oppose with your 5th grade education.
> I apologize i shouldn't have made fun of your sexual preferences or like of male body fluids. Its all yours buddy be you.


I'm curious, what is the real issue?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yup, I get it.
> Did you ever love a Brown Eyed Girl?
> I married one, so be afraid, very, very afraid if you do


Clip from probably one of the greatest live shows (recorded) in my opinion.. the band last waltz. So many awesome people were also there.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Clip from probably one of the greatest live shows (recorded) in my opinion.


haahhaaha, i suggested the same earlier this week. by far one of the best live shows of all time.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2020)

Van the Man “turn up your radio, a little bit higher now, it’s got soul!”


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2020)

La la la la ....la la la


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> I'm curious, what is the real issue?


Latent homo erotic desire meets incel, wannabe 'poorly educated' cum slut is it"s most common theme.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 10, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> haahhaaha, i suggested the same earlier this week. by far one of the best live shows of all time.


This clip and one more are probably 2 of my favorites for guitar

Go to 1 minute in and Clapton's strap comes off his guitar and Robertson looks like hes been waiting for that moment to blast off his whole life lol





Then this whole video when srv's string breaks.. the guitar switch. Behind his back.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> This clip and one more are probably 2 of my favorites for guitar
> 
> Go to 1 minute in and Clapton's strap comes off his guitar and Robertson looks like hes been waiting for that moment to blast off his whole life lol
> 
> ...


as many times i've watched that (f'ed up as hell) i dont' think i ever noticed that with clapton/robbie. lol. jeez.


----------



## Snoopy808 (Apr 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> I'm curious, what is the real issue?


There are many issues to consider depending on what the outrageous headline is.

Im assuming the ultimate issue is a government that works for all people. 
For media and politics issue its more division of citizens, more conflicting spin on stories to strengthen their viewers numbers and advertising dollars. Its always about money at some level we're living in a capitalism government and society. 

The deflection is the playing of left and right or lableing left of center or right of center. 
Leaving no room to be independent in your thoughts. Some people do like Republican policy but dont like Trump but get labled as right, maga etc. Some people do like Bernie or Biden or Tulsi etc and want some of the policies Trump wants (like better border control, but no f-ing wall). But they get labled as left by the right or derided by the rabid left for not supporting a specific candidate. 
With covid19 i wanna hear real scientists describing what scenarios are upon us based on historical data and the preliminary current data with this pandemic. And paths for future action. Thats the pandemic issue.
Crying about reported numbers wastes time. And the petty games both sides are using to assign blame is pointless. A correct and precise tally of dead is not the issue thats important. Its callous but the recently deceased dont matter anymore, nor do they care. Yes its callous, but spilt milk.

Trump will never accept responsibility but will always take credit for "positive viewed" actions. 
No one can really have a socratic discussion with someone with an opposing view without devolving to monkeys throwing shit. 

I do not like Fuckface Von Clownstick, but all the bashing and trashing him with extreme clickbait headlines and edited interviews is 5th grade mentality that the masses eat up. Yes hes very very much lacking in many areas to be in charge of our country. And like 5th graders the more adults hate something the more they like it. It only strengthens his base and wont change their minds for sure but you cant even make the small step to meet in the middle to discuss your differing points of view when your pro democrat, blue wave ideology is just as extreme as Fox news.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2020)

Snoopy808 said:


> There are many issues to consider depending on what the outrageous headline is.
> 
> Im assuming the ultimate issue is a government that works for all people.
> For media and politics issue its more division of citizens, more conflicting spin on stories to strengthen their viewers numbers and advertising dollars. Its always about money at some level we're living in a capitalism government and society.
> ...


”I don’t like trump but”
“Both sides!”
“The dems are just as bad”

LOL


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Van the Man “turn up your radio, a little bit higher now, it’s got soul!”


Here's some Soul for ya


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2020)

No, Dems are not as bad, like comparing an expired parking meter to murder by hire.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2020)

trump has managed to pull the whole party into his slime


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Here's some Soul for ya


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Here's some Soul for ya


I hear a symphony


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 10, 2020)

Snoopy808 said:


> No one can really have a socratic discussion with someone with an opposing view without devolving to monkeys throwing shit.


That's reality, ain't it a bitch?
You just have to climb higher & place yourself above the fray & maintain your honor & dignity & moral compass & not allow others to divert you.
It's a lifelong challenge admittedly, but it's the only game in Town.
Good song, burn one or sip one & close your eyes


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2020)

Snoopy808 said:


> There are many issues to consider depending on what the outrageous headline is.
> 
> Im assuming the ultimate issue is a government that works for all people.
> For media and politics issue its more division of citizens, more conflicting spin on stories to strengthen their viewers numbers and advertising dollars. *1.Its always about money at some level we're living in a capitalism government and society.*
> ...


1.Yes, we are capi-centric as opposed to soci-centric..companies' lobby sees to that..but greed is good, right? you get yours and to hell with others?

2. for shame.

3. Sadly, the issue is Trumpy*...he's withholding tests..everything is about the dollar (capi-centric) and optics (re-election) he's withholding from the Federal Stockpile too- it's another profit center..right now he has $500B at his disposal for shits and giggles- he just fired the oversight Inspector General Friday night..he isn't allowing us the truth, information is metered out- our country is in big trouble and you will have to look on your own and then triangulate for truth.

4. Honestly, I have conversations with Trump* supporters, I'm interested in their point of view and why they believe what they do however it's difficult to see eye to eye if someone isn't open to dialogue in the first place which is often the case making me sorry I asked. There are two kinds of reporting though which Trumpy* isn't aware of..a regular story of facts and information; an opinion story which is just that- opinion. Trumpy' mistakenly calls opinion news 'fake news'


----------



## srh88 (Apr 10, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> as many times i've watched that (f'ed up as hell) i dont' think i ever noticed that with clapton/robbie. lol. jeez.


That video is by far the classiest guitar battle ever. When they really start jamming and staring at each other. "God dammit! That was so good though" then clapton ends it smiling at robbie and just laying it down lol. Both are amazing


----------



## srh88 (Apr 10, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


I'm reaaaal big into Black Sabbath so I checked this out when it popped up on my recommended.. it's really amazing


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I'm reaaaal big into Black Sabbath so I checked this out when it popped up on my recommended.. it's really amazing


It is flowing through him. No doubt.






When I think of people I would have liked to have met, Billie always comes up.

An utter mess. A beautiful mess.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I'm reaaaal big into Black Sabbath so I checked this out when it popped up on my recommended.. it's really amazing


dang,

choked up and tears in my eyes.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2020)

The consensus is in!- we're* all* getting tired of him and his lies. His daily Master of Ceremonies gig needs to end.


One day after the right-leaning _Wall Street Journal_ editorial board came out against Trump’s briefings, which they write “are now all about the President,” the _Times_ reported that a number of GOP allies and advisers of the president would really prefer that he stepped back from the free-wheeling pressers. Republicans in the White House and Congress are “worried” about the briefings and “believe the briefings are hurting the president more than helping him,” describing the president’s daily diatribes “as a kind of original sin from which all of his missteps flow.” Trump “sometimes drowns out his own message,” Senator *Lindsey Graham* told the _Times_. (“Any suggestion that President Trump is struggling on tone or message is completely false. During these difficult times, Americans are receiving comfort, hope and resources from their president, as well as their local officials, and Americans are responding in unprecedented ways,” White House spokesman Judd Deere rebutted in a statement to the _Times_.)

Trump, however, hasn’t exactly been taking these suggestions to heart, as the criticism-averse president naturally prefers ratings and attention over what might actually be a strategically better approach. The _Times_ reports that Trump has told aides he “relishes the free television time and boffo ratings that come with his appearances,” and sees the daily briefings as his chance to stick it to the ‘Fake News’ media and “put forth his version of events” that aren’t filtered by a critical press. But there’s real fear inside Trumpworld that the president’s damaging and error-filled briefings—and refusal to forge any appearance of political unity during a fraught time—will ultimately hurt the president at the ballot box and deliver a win to former Vice President *Joe Biden*. The president hasn’t enjoyed the same approval-rating bumps that have been afforded to many governors and health experts like Fauci, and Trump’s recent attacks on Michigan Governor *Gretchen Whitmer*, advisers fear, may have cost him in a critical swing state. “He can’t escape his instincts, his desire to put people down, like *Mitt Romney*, or to talk about his ratings,” former Representative *Carlos Curbelo*, a Florida Republican, told the _Times_. “That’s why he’s not getting the George W. Bush post-9/11 treatment. A leader in this sort of crisis should have a 75-to-80-percent approval rating.”









Report: Even Trump’s Allies Are Fed Up with His Press Briefings


Republicans and Trump advisers are reportedly concerned that the president’s daily, error-ridden addresses are doing more harm than good.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> This clip and one more are probably 2 of my favorites for guitar
> 
> Go to 1 minute in and Clapton's strap comes off his guitar and Robertson looks like hes been waiting for that moment to blast off his whole life lol
> 
> ...


Now I gotta get it.



Done deal & now I have something to do on Sunday


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 10, 2020)

^x2 whatever


----------



## srh88 (Apr 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Now I gotta get it.
> 
> View attachment 4529642
> 
> Done deal & now I have something to do on Sunday


Whole concert is on youtube. It's amazing.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 10, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> dang,
> 
> choked up and tears in my eyes.


Look at the story behind it. He covered it right after finding out he was going to die so he dumped all that into it. You can really tell by the live version. Then died a year after. Sad. So much soul... on an ozzy song


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> I have conversations with Trump* supporters


So you talk to yourself? Do you generally agree with what you say?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That's reality, ain't it a bitch?
> You just have to climb higher & place yourself above the fray & maintain your honor & dignity & moral compass & not allow others to divert you.
> It's a lifelong challenge admittedly, but it's the only game in Town.
> Good song, burn one or sip one & close your eyes


Funny. Tonight was family dance night and I started with...






I consider it an important part of my mission to educate my child on music. He found it a little too sweet so we moved on to Barry White pretty quickly.


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2020)

The German Rockpalast always had high quality video and audio, even way back in '77. Little Feat, a real favorite of mine.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 10, 2020)

damn @srh88 that BS cover got me all sadded up too.

here's my fav BS cover, not quite as depressing. video is really trippy too.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 10, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> damn @srh88 that BS cover got me all sadded up too.
> 
> here's my fav BS cover, not quite as depressing. video is really trippy too.


That was good. Relaxing lol
Theres some great covers out there


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 10, 2020)

Speaking of zee Germans. Zee year was 1966 and punk rock had a banjo.











Where the fuck is pinworm anyway?


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Federal Support Ends For Coronavirus Testing Sites As Pandemic Peak Nears
> 
> 
> As the coronavirus pandemic peak approaches, local officials say the federal government is ending support for COVID-19 community-based testing sites.
> ...


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey, Florida!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 10, 2020)

@scumrot derelict 

I miss you, sailor.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2020)

Trump's Approval Rating Slumps Amid Coronavirus Fallout


Following a brief spike in the president's approval ratings, more than half of Americans now say they disapprove of his job performance.




www.npr.org


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> The German Rockpalast always had high quality video and audio, even way back in '77. Little Feat, a real favorite of mine.


GReat Band, seen em locally a few times


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Trump's Approval Rating Slumps Amid Coronavirus Fallout
> 
> 
> Following a brief spike in the president's approval ratings, more than half of Americans now say they disapprove of his job performance.
> ...


A missed opportunity for Individual 1 to boost his ratings,(political, not tv) all because of his ego. If he only had a brain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> The German Rockpalast always had high quality video and audio, even way back in '77. Little Feat, a real favorite of mine.


Used to have feat don't fail me now back in the day.


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2020)

A great idea for Trump golf courses...national cemeteries.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

*Liar': Trump Fact-Checked For Dangerous Coronavirus Claims | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*





MSNBC’s Ari Melber fact-checks false claims that are spreading about the coronavirus, ranging from online conspiracy theories to assertions made by Pres. Trump and other figures in government and media. Melber cites leading medical experts, including the C.D.C. and W.H.O., to debunk common claims while emphasizing that combating misinformation is a key part of combating the spread of the virus. (This interview is from MSNBC’s “The Beat with Ari Melber, a news show covering politics, law and culture airing nightly at 6pm ET on MSNBC.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> A great idea for Trump golf courses...national cemeteries.


I like this guys rants, a level head and a smart guy. 

I made a couple of posts awhile back about turning Trump's golf courses into a national coronavirus cemeteries and memorials. When Trump is removed from office he will be charged with a host of crimes including tax evasion and money laundering, the government will confiscate his properties anyway. Everything Trump has will belong to Uncle Sam after the new year and anything left over will be gone in civil lawsuits shortly thereafter. A national memorial with a headstone for every victim (6' apart), even if they are buried somewhere else, it would go on for many square miles and dwarf any military cemetery. People can bring their kids one day and tell them all about it and the importance of not being a racist sucker and traitor, they can tell them that this is the result of fear, hate and bigotry. Call it a civil war II memorial, a place where the blue and the red can rest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2020)

This chronicles the federal PPE disaster caused by Trump's unfitness and incompetence, a truly disgusting display of callus incompetence that cost thousands of Americans their lives. Just thing there are people who are not only going to vote for this creature, they will bust a nut to make sure he's elected. Who is stupider, Trump or those who support him?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








How Did the U.S. End Up with Nurses Wearing Garbage Bags?


A Silicon Valley C.E.O., Jared Kushner, and the race to get P.P.E. for America’s hospitals.




www.newyorker.com





*How Did the U.S. End Up with Nurses Wearing Garbage Bags?*
*A Silicon Valley C.E.O., Jared Kushner, and the race to get P.P.E. for America’s hospitals.*

On Saturday, March 21st, while Donald Trump was tweeting about the “Chinese virus” and circulating praise for the “great job we’ve done,” Eric Ries received a phone call from another Silicon Valley C.E.O. His friend Jeff Lawson, of the firm Twilio, told Ries that, to deal with the rapidly escalating coronavirus crisis, the White House was recruiting tech executives to help. Ries—the founder and C.E.O. of a new company, the Long-Term Stock Exchange, and the author of a best-selling book, “The Lean Startup,” which had made him a well-known figure in the Valley—was an obvious choice for someone looking to stand up a high-tech solution to the disaster quickly. He had long preached the virtues of going to market as fast as possible with what he called M.V.P.: minimum viable product.

America was watching, shocked, as doctors and nurses pleaded for protective gear and medical equipment such as ventilators. Ries was asked to help start a Web site that would match hospitals and suppliers. Sure, Ries said, he could have something up and running by Monday. What followed over the next two weeks was an inside glimpse of the dysfunction emanating from Trump’s Washington in the midst of the pandemic, a crash course in the breakdown that has led to nurses in one of the wealthiest countries in the world wearing garbage bags to protect themselves from a virus whose outbreak the President downplayed until it was too late to prepare for its consequences.

Ries’s first phone conversation demonstrated how awry things had gone. He reached out to a White House contact, and, when he mentioned the Trump Administration’s coronavirus task force that was asking for Silicon Valley’s help, the response was, “Which one?” Trump had enlisted his son-in-law, Jared Kushner, to help with the pandemic response, and his murky new effort, which was not yet public, was already seen as working at cross-purposes with the official task force, overseen by Vice-President Mike Pence. Ries also learned that the Web site he had been asked to create was, in fact, not needed. “It took me three hours on the phone to realize the world did not need another Web site to solve the problem,” Ries told me.

Numerous relief groups were already in place. Some of them were soliciting donations for urgently needed personal protective equipment, or P.P.E., in the medical argot that the rest of the country would soon learn. Others were organizing sewing-machine brigades to make masks, or teams of graduate students to create designs for 3-D-printed ventilators. Ries thought he could help bring a bit of order to the chaos by organizing the small army of relief groups and volunteers into an effective partner for the federal government, for when it actually took charge. “I thought, Eventually somebody will lead,” Ries said. He spent the weekend pulling together a new umbrella organization, the PPE Coalition, and, as promised, had its Web site up and running by that Monday morning, along with a hotline to field requests.

For the next few weeks, the requests flooded in. Eventually, thirty-one groups joined the new coalition, and the Web site provided links to organizations with names that tell the sad story of the crisis, from Operation We Can Sew It! to Get Them PPE. The sense of urgency was palpable. “Armageddon was coming in three weeks,” Ries remembers being told. There was a rush to help before early April, when deaths were predicted to peak in New York City and hospitals would potentially be overwhelmed in other hot spots around the country. But there was also a sense of disbelief: Where was the U.S. government? One of the volunteers kept saying, “There’s no way we should be doing this alone,” remembered Jennifer Pahlka, who founded the tech group Code for America, served as deputy chief technology officer in the Obama White House, and is now helping with a coronavirus-relief group, U.S. Digital Response, which advised the PPE Coalition. “In our community, we have sweatshirts and T-shirts and stickers that say, ‘No one is coming. It’s up to us.’ It’s really hard when they actually realize that’s true. It’s terrifying.” For ten days running, Ries was told that the Federal Emergency Management Agency would step in and take charge of distributing critical supplies, directing them to where they were most needed, but, as far as he could tell, it never happened. Kushner and his team had embedded at _fema_, along with a Navy rear admiral, John Polowczyk, to oversee the supply-chain crisis, but Ries managed only to speak with an aide to the admiral.

Eventually, at a White House briefing last week that will surely go down as one of the Administration’s most callous performances, Kushner said publicly what he had in effect told Ries’s Silicon Valley contacts a couple weeks earlier, in a private phone call with business leaders and government officials: the states were responsible, and the U.S. national stockpile was ours, not theirs. The President agreed. Governors should have prepared their states while there was still time. “We’re a backup. We’re not an ordering clerk,” Trump said at the same news conference.

For two weeks, Ries and his fellow-volunteers had believed that it was only a matter of time until the federal government came to the rescue. They planned to serve as a bridge for the desperate states and cities that started calling their hotline as soon as it was up and running, but, eventually, the federal government would take care of it, because isn’t that what the federal government is supposed to do? “We see ourselves like a backstop,” Joe Wilson, a prominent venture capitalist working with Ries on the PPE Coalition, told me. “We are like the Plan C or the Plan D. Like, if x, y, z don’t happen, then, sure, this network will be valuable. This is what we told people. Now it’s clear we are on Plan C or Plan D.”

What they did not foresee was that the federal government might never come to the rescue. They did not realize this was a government failure by design—not a problem to be fixed but a policy choice by President Trump that either would not or could not be undone. “No one can believe it. That’s the No. 1 problem with the whole situation: the facts are known, but they are inconceivable,” Ries told me. “So we are just in denial.”

Independent reporting has corroborated what Ries and other volunteers saw for themselves: “a fragmented procurement system now descending into chaos,” as the Associated Press put it. *The news agency found that not a single shipment of medical-grade N95 masks arrived at U.S. ports during the month of March. The federal government was not only disorganized; it was absent. Federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders for the urgently needed supplies, the A.P. found. The first large U.S. government order to the big U.S. producer 3M, for a hundred and seventy-three million dollars’ worth of N95 masks, was not placed until March 21st*—the same day that Ries got his first phone call about the Kushner effort. The order, according to the A.P., did not even require the supplies to be delivered until the end of April, far too late to help with the thousands of cases already overwhelming hospitals.
*more...*


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2020)

trumpies describe trump as “honest” and they trust him for their trumpvirus info.
JONESTOWN


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2020)

Putin says what?

Kremlin says 'work' on Mexico joining oil cuts under way
The Kremlin said on Friday that "work" to persuade Mexico to join efforts to curb oil production was under way a day after marathon talks among producers produced a deal on cutting out conditional on Mexico's participation.

a day ago

You think Mexico knows people without jobs cant afford drive to the food bank? 

Russia's Putin to hold new talks on oil - TASS
Russian President Vladimir Putin said on Friday he was planning to hold new talks on oil prices after phone calls with U.S. President Donald Trump and the leadership of Saudi Arabia, TASS news agency reported.

a day ago


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 11, 2020)

It's really amazing that a virus that started in Wuhan, China 6 months ago has already penetrated deep into the Amazon jungle.





__





A remote Amazonian tribe has recorded its first coronavirus case






www.msn.com





How the fuck could that possibly happen?

Oh well, any day now me thinks the Virus will be knocking on my front door considering I'm living within 65 miles of the largest concentration of the virus on the Planet Earth in NYC

It's insane shit, but I feel a lot like the old woman in this episode of The Twilight Zone.






Facing Mortality, like literally knowing with a great degree of certainty that one of these days you will get infected & it will kill you (I'm a poster child for whom it kills), it is a weird feeling.
On one hand I just feel like saying fuck it, it's been long overdo, just get it done & finish me
But, on the other side of the coin it's my nature to say fuck you COVID-19, catch me if you can.
I don't know how it will turn out, but knowing my history with God, that entity will just keep me breathing long enough to torture me further


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2020)

*Monologue: Rain or Shine | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 11, 2020)

Maybe instead of Robert Redford you'll get Victoria Principal in her prime.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That video is by far the classiest guitar battle ever.


This is pretty good


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2020)

Donald will kill your parents and grandparents, here's how he'll do it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Admin Ignoring Dire COVID-19 Situation In US Nursing Homes | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Andy Slavitt, former administrator of the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, talks with Rachel Maddow about the threat of COVID-19 to U.S. nursing homes and log term care facilities and what steps the federal government should be taking to protect this very vulnerable segment of American society. Aired on 04/10/2020


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2020)

I am glad I stuck to the end for this:







Jimdamick said:


> It's really amazing that a virus that started in Wuhan, China 6 months ago has already penetrated deep into the Amazon jungle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2020)

topcat said:


> Little Feat, a real favorite of mine.


Mine too, saw them several times in the 70's weeeed, whites and wine (and quaaludes)


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2020)

Lots of music around here with some world clas# people of different types from blues to folk to bluegrass to Jazz and rock. Music outside and in from now till Halloween. 
Gonna be a quiet summer


----------



## topcat (Apr 11, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Maybe instead of Robert Redford you'll get Victoria Principal in her prime.


Ah, "The life and times of Judge Roy Bean", before she got all skinny.


----------



## Horselover fat (Apr 11, 2020)

Enjoy. Definitely covid related.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2020)

topcat said:


> A missed opportunity for Individual 1 to boost his ratings,(political, not tv) all because of his ego. If he only had a brain.


Virus waits for no man..including those with profit centers.


----------



## topcat (Apr 11, 2020)

A lesser known talent.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> Enjoy. Definitely covid related.


it's missing sound byte of Trumpy* saying it's a hoax..I feel they wished to be non political but it's kind of hard considering how the pandemic evolved..the toilet paper reference was born out of conspiracy theory that our toilet paper is made in china- it's not..people were worried they couldn't wipe their ass..of all things during pandemic to worry about.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It's really amazing that a virus that started in Wuhan, China 6 months ago has already penetrated deep into the Amazon jungle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vendors.

1. They can't be that remote if we know about them and 2. regardless of their remoteness I bet you anything..anything, they get a soda delivery..I guarantee you that fvcker Bezos has a truck going there..delivery to the Amazon by Amazon

'I'd like to buy the world a home and furnish it with love, grow apple trees and honey bees and snow white turtle doves..'






'it's the real thing..what the world wants today'..that was 1971, take a good look at their faces we could've never known what would happen in 1980, that would change the course of history and downfall to present time..

There was so much hope at one time just free from the chains of Segregation, Viet Nam and Kent State..


----------



## Horselover fat (Apr 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it's missing sound byte of Trumpy* saying it's a hoax..I feel they wished to be non political but it's kind of hard considering how the pandemic evolved..the toilet paper reference was born out of conspiracy theory that our toilet paper is made in china- it's not..people were worried they couldn't wipe their ass..of all things during pandemic to worry about.


We had the toilet paper thing here too. It was bizzarre because Finland is a big producer of all kinds of paper.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2020)

Outsiders burn the first peoples' forests and expose them to killer illnesses, that’s how us over privileged white boys got here, works every time. Just sSouth America instead of North America


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> We had the toilet paper thing here too. It was bizzarre because Finland is a big producer of all kinds of paper.


that's what's crazy, we make ours too..it was a right wing conspiracy theory and all the Trumpers* hoarded (then they tried to take it all back and the stores wouldn't take it)


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald will kill your parents and grandparents, here's how he'll do it.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Admin Ignoring Dire COVID-19 Situation In US Nursing Homes | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


but he's also killing Trumpers*, until they catch on..






you see how Cuomo is burying at Hart Island? They're going to have to cut Florida off at the Panhandle and let it float away into the Atlantic because there will be so many dead..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> but he's also killing Trumpers*, until they catch on..


Parents and grandparents come in both colors, red and blue.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Parents and grandparents come in both colors, red and blue.


you are one correct Canadian..but since mine are all dead..let..it..rip!

Apparently, Trumpy* is saving things for the red.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald will kill your parents and grandparents, here's how he'll do it.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Admin Ignoring Dire COVID-19 Situation In US Nursing Homes | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


that's correctomundo! no testing; no bad optics..wonder where they're gonna bury the Florida dead or if they'll just leave them in their beds to stink and become infectious biohazard which the air handlers will carry because everything is sealed in with AC in Florida.

Trumpy* now lives there..Melania will complain of the stench and Trumpy* won't notice..such poetic justice!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2020)

Nobody thought to stop the deliveries to shuttered businesses.

Perhaps everyone stole it form their employer before the shortage.

What are the Koch Brothers thinking??


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2020)

USA #1 IN THE WORLD IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS

AMERICAN EXCEPTIONALISM

JONESTOWN


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It's really amazing that a virus that started in Wuhan, China 6 months ago has already penetrated deep into the Amazon jungle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim..it's a dreamless sleep or another dimension- I'm torn..physics tells us of multi dimensions; folds in time..so there's that and there are EVPs..Schuylaar needs another whiteboard to finish her calculus..


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Vendors.


Or it could be the estimated 20,000 illegal miners that have invaded their territory









Yanomami Amazon reserve invaded by 20,000 miners; Bolsonaro fails to act


The anti-indigenous policies of the Bolsonaro government appear to be emboldening well-funded illegal mining operations in Northern Brazil. To date, law enforcement has not stepped in.




news.mongabay.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Or it could be the estimated 20,000 illegal miners that have invaded their territory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly.

if we know about them- then they're not remote or isolated..my point to Jim.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2020)

Walmart CEO says:

"People are starting to need a haircut," McMillon said. "You see more beard trimmers and hair color and things like that. It's interesting to watch the dynamic play out." 

I'm so happy he's engaged in watching the 'dynamic play out'









Walmart CEO says we're in the 'hair color' phase of panic buying


First went the hand sanitizer, disinfectants and toilet paper. Then went the yeast and spiral hams. Now hair clippers and hair dye are flying off shelves.




www.cnn.com


----------



## topcat (Apr 11, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> We had the toilet paper thing here too. It was bizzarre because Finland is a big producer of all kinds of paper.


That's because you rake your forest floors.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2020)

isn't she wonderful?..and so photogenic.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump has managed to pull the whole party into his slime


*THOUGHT EXPERIMENT*
Jeff McCausland Trump's Navy secretary debacle is about more than Modly's mistakes or Crozier's composure
This is not just the story of a political appointee who allowed his ambition to override his good judgement. Rather it is a warning about a much bigger threat.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> isn't she wonderful?..and so photogenic.
> 
> View attachment 4530517


She looks like an Eastern Promises 'anesthetist' just before putting you out for a kidney removal that will pay for a new Hermes bag.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> isn't she wonderful?..and so photogenic.
> 
> View attachment 4530517


A healthcare worker could use that mask, I'm sure there are cartons of them in the WH gathering dust. I wonder if the secret service agents around the president are wearing masks? I figure they test them daily.


----------



## topcat (Apr 11, 2020)

"A cult following is a nice way of saying very few people like you" -Martin Mull


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> isn't she wonderful?..and so photogenic.
> 
> View attachment 4530517


“The mask of superspreaderz will be rendered white for denial of former links to prostitution, be best”


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Outsiders burn the first peoples' forests and expose them to killer illnesses, that’s how us over privileged white boys got here, works every time. Just sSouth America instead of North America


It is heartbreaking to think about what we did to this continent. That's why it is so important we warn everyone we can about how horrifying it is that they are doing the same mistakes we did in the name of progress.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> She looks like an Eastern Promises 'anesthetist' just before putting you out for a kidney removal that will pay for a new Hermes bag.


and the scary thing is, it could be true.

Eastern Promises rocked btw


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A healthcare worker could use that mask, I'm sure there are cartons of them in the WH gathering dust. I wonder if the secret service agents around the president are wearing masks? I figure they test them daily.


actually, some received from the Federal Stockpile which were dry-rotted..unsalvageable and thrown away.

Thanks, Trump*!


----------



## topcat (Apr 11, 2020)

Well, I think it's time for some comic relief. fyeww.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 11, 2020)

Tired of the ORANGE Stooge ? ..... Here's the boys making a dictator in MORONIKA !


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 11, 2020)

*Trump Reportedly Weighed Letting COVID-19 'Wash Over' U.S., But Was Warned Of Grim Toll ...... * How about that trumptards ?*

President Donald Trump asked his top health adviser last month why officials couldn’t simply let COVID-19 “wash over the country,” infecting people, The Washington Post reported Saturday.

In his haste to jumpstart the economy, *Trump posed a frightening scenario to Dr. Anthony Fauci during a task force meeting* in the Situation Room. No COVID-19 countermeasures would be taken so that people would quickly become infected, with some recovering to create a protective herd immunity, sources told the newspaper.

*“Why don’t we let this wash over the country?” ..... *Trump asked, a question others told the Post the president has raised repeatedly in the Oval Office. Fauci, the head of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, *realized* with surprise that Trump was serious, the Post reported. 

*“Mr. President,” Fauci responded, according to the Post. “Many people would die.”*

NOW LET THAT SINK IN .... 
Wants country to completely become infected just to get his agenda moving again. Time to Article 25 , this megalomaniac monster. 
He would rather send you , your loved ones , our fellow Americans to their deaths . What kind of fucking president does that ? 
When I said he brings DEATH , I wasn’t fucking kidding. He is a stupid , unfeeling menace. Same Herd mentality that his English counterpart BORIS tried to push and karma bit his fat Brit ass. 

Trump’s public comments during that time also indicate he was considering such a scenario to get the economy moving again — *despite the toll*. He said repeatedly that the “cure cannot be worse than the problem itself,” implying that saving lives could be less important than saving the economy. *He has claimed without evidence that more people would die from a weak economy than from a pandemic...... this your president you mindless followers... ALTERNATE FACTS. *

Last month Texas Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick on Fox News, a supportive sounding board for the the president’s policies, also raised the startling fringe notion that “lots of grandparents out there” are willing to take a chance against COVID-19 to save the economy. Patrick, 70, said he would put his own survival on the line for “keeping the America that all Americans love.”

Another populist leader, British Prime Minister Boris Johnson, also early last month raised a “theory” about Britons “taking it on the chin, take it all in one go and allow the disease ... to move through the population.”

Johnson at that time didn’t think it was such a bad idea for Britons to attend mass sports events. This month Johnson landed in intensive care after testing positive for COVID-19. He’s no longer in intensive care but remains hospitalized, He deserved karma. 

Johnson enacted social distancing guidelines later last month after an Imperial College report predicted a 250,000 death toll in Britain — and up to a 1.2 million tally in the U.S. — if strict social distancing and isolation measures weren’t taken.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 11, 2020)

This is a cool story, which is nice for a change.









They broke up 50 years ago. How the Beatles still bring joy in scary times


At Mount Sinai South Nassau on New York's Long Island, the hospital staff reportedly spins "Here Comes the Sun" on the public address system every time a coronavirus patient is discharged.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 12, 2020)

Are any of you guys seeing a massive spike in people planning to have a big garden this year? I was talking to a guy at my local hardware store and he said it has been crazy this spring. They can not keep seed starting items in stock and people are buying 75-100 dollars worth of veggie seeds at a time, many of the "larder" vegetables spots are empty in their display. He said that there have been basically two driving factors for people, some are afraid the supply chains are going to crash but most fear a great depression event. 

If anyone is looking for a seed supplier, I have had really good luck with a company called Bentley Seeds. Many heirlooms and they have done great in my garden for the last few years. They also have a hell of a deal on a bulk order of 250 packs of either veggies or herbs for $70. Great way to get a stock pile on hand as that's roughly 28 cents a pack.









Bulk Seed Packets for Retail Display Racks


Our Seed Assortments Click here for a full list of seed packets included in each assortment Free Shipping on all orders Free shipping!




bentleyseeds.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Are any of you guys seeing a massive spike in people planning to have a big garden this year? I was talking to a guy at my local hardware store and he said it has been crazy this spring. They can not keep seed starting items in stock and people are buying 75-100 dollars worth of veggie seeds at a time, many of the "larder" vegetables spots are empty in their display. He said that there have been basically two driving factors for people, some are afraid the supply chains are going to crash but most fear a great depression event.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a seed supplier, I have had really good luck with a company called Bentley Seeds. Many heirlooms and they have done great in my garden for the last few years. They also have a hell of a deal on a bulk order of 250 packs of either veggies or herbs for $70. Great way to get a stock pile on hand as that's roughly 28 cents a pack.
> 
> ...


Yup. the "Victory Garden" has taken on a new relevance in the Age of the Corona Virus.
Same thing here where I live, seeds wiped out in the normal places.
Went to Burpees on line to get some basics & they were sold out also.
Freaky shit.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 12, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Are any of you guys seeing a massive spike in people planning to have a big garden this year? I was talking to a guy at my local hardware store and he said it has been crazy this spring. They can not keep seed starting items in stock and people are buying 75-100 dollars worth of veggie seeds at a time, many of the "larder" vegetables spots are empty in their display. He said that there have been basically two driving factors for people, some are afraid the supply chains are going to crash but most fear a great depression event.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a seed supplier, I have had really good luck with a company called Bentley Seeds. Many heirlooms and they have done great in my garden for the last few years. They also have a hell of a deal on a bulk order of 250 packs of either veggies or herbs for $70. Great way to get a stock pile on hand as that's roughly 28 cents a pack.
> 
> ...


Guilty. Right when it started getting scary I went out and stocked up on a lot of perennial and started a few new garden beds.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 12, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Are any of you guys seeing a massive spike in people planning to have a big garden this year? I was talking to a guy at my local hardware store and he said it has been crazy this spring. They can not keep seed starting items in stock and people are buying 75-100 dollars worth of veggie seeds at a time, many of the "larder" vegetables spots are empty in their display. He said that there have been basically two driving factors for people, some are afraid the supply chains are going to crash but most fear a great depression event.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a seed supplier, I have had really good luck with a company called Bentley Seeds. Many heirlooms and they have done great in my garden for the last few years. They also have a hell of a deal on a bulk order of 250 packs of either veggies or herbs for $70. Great way to get a stock pile on hand as that's roughly 28 cents a pack.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the link, very timely. I have been gifting saved seed to more friends this year and will be forcing some stuff to seed early to increase my supply.

It's about time people began taking control of their own destiny. Imagine a hungry family being told by a codes douche "you can't grow that in 
your front yard" . The proper response is a large boot up the ass of the codes douche.

Backyard chicken flocks are on the rise too. 

The things that have actual value, tools, food products, survival skills, honorable reputation and person to person kindness etc. will increase in value. Barter will be more prevalent, as more people leave the system and rebuild a sane world based on honest exchange. Local decentralized food production is going to make a BIG comeback. Hooray !

The parasites fear others gaining independence, since the only thing they have to offer other people is domination. 

In an economic collapse, massive, but rightful, civil disobedience will become common as people return to their senses and stop blindly obeying others. The system will collapse as the productive and peaceful people walk away. That is what the parasites fear. All thru history, they've never been able to feed themselves without using a whip.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2020)

A lot of people figure they will need a hobby this summer and maybe food this fall, they are covering two bases.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yup. the "Victory Garden" has taken on a new relevance in the Age of the Corona Virus.
> Same thing here where I live, seeds wiped out in the normal places.
> Went to Burpees on line to get some basics & they were sold out also.
> Freaky shit.


Yep, nursery and landscape businesses are considered essential, and are killing here as well. 

Did you see crops are being left to rot because restaurants aren't buying produce? This tells me, one, we waste a lot of food in this country, and two, fucking Americans are lazy as hell when it comes to making their own damn food.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 12, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Yep, nursery and landscape businesses are considered essential, and are killing here as well.
> 
> Did you see crops are being left to rot because restaurants aren't buying produce? This tells me, one, we waste a lot of food in this country, and two, fucking Americans are lazy as hell when it comes to making their own damn food.


Well hell has frozen over, I actually liked one of your posts Pee Wee. 

I think the Governators in some states, (Vermont?) will fuck this up though. 

Heard big box garden supply stuff may be considered nonessential. Of course there are those people in some places who will be shot if they leave their house and try to garden too.


----------



## topcat (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Guilty. Right when it started getting scary I went out and stocked up on a lot of perennial and started a few new garden beds.
> View attachment 4531227View attachment 4531229


Nice work on your raised bed planter.
Good to see you used regular wood for your frame instead of that treated stuff.
Your plants will appreciate it 
I guess you like berries by you selection, but they will take a year to establish & produce but I can smell that Blueberry & Strawberry pie now.
Get a Rhubarb plant also, defintly a cool plant that along with your Strawberries make the best pie in the entire World in my opinion, although a hot Apple pie with vanilla ice cream is a close second


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Nice work on your raised bed planter.
> Good to see you used regular wood for your frame instead of that treated stuff.
> Your plants will appreciate it
> I guess you like berries by you selection, but they will take a year to establish & produce but I can smell that Blueberry & Strawberry pie now.
> Get a Rhubarb plant also, defintly a cool plant that along with your Strawberries make the best pie in the entire World in my opinion, although a hot Apple pie with vanilla ice cream is a close second


I take it you like pie?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump Reportedly Weighed Letting COVID-19 'Wash Over' U.S., But Was Warned Of Grim Toll ...... * How about that trumptards ?*
> 
> President Donald Trump asked his top health adviser last month why officials couldn’t simply let COVID-19 “wash over the country,” infecting people, The Washington Post reported Saturday.
> 
> ...


you can't just be finding this out, can you?

as for the 25th we couldn't even remove him in a setting designed just for that..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Nice work on your raised bed planter.
> Good to see you used regular wood for your frame instead of that treated stuff.
> Your plants will appreciate it
> I guess you like berries by you selection, but they will take a year to establish & produce but I can smell that Blueberry & Strawberry pie now.
> Get a Rhubarb plant also, defintly a cool plant that along with your Strawberries make the best pie in the entire World in my opinion, although a hot Apple pie with vanilla ice cream is a close second


i'm thinking of having my hand at a raised bed planter for the first time..i have a nice big back yard. it faces south, where would you put the box?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yup. the "Victory Garden" has taken on a new relevance in the Age of the Corona Virus.
> Same thing here where I live, seeds wiped out in the normal places.
> Went to Burpees on line to get some basics & they were sold out also.
> Freaky shit.


it's spring and no one has anything to do.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Guilty. Right when it started getting scary I went out and stocked up on a lot of perennial and started a few new garden beds.
> View attachment 4531227View attachment 4531229


I converted my 3/4 of my medical farm into food production two years ago after the county passed an ordinance limiting sq. Ft. on cannabis. I still have a deep freezer full of tomato, Chile, and tomatilla sauces.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Nice work on your raised bed planter.
> Good to see you used regular wood for your frame instead of that treated stuff.
> Your plants will appreciate it
> I guess you like berries by you selection, but they will take a year to establish & produce but I can smell that Blueberry & Strawberry pie now.
> Get a Rhubarb plant also, defintly a cool plant that along with your Strawberries make the best pie in the entire World in my opinion, although a hot Apple pie with vanilla ice cream is a close second


I have a bunch of veggie seeds going now, but I had them ready to go. I wanted to add in the perennial fruiting stuff this year. Also got a Asparagus bed started and one to do tree cutting in:

I planted seeds from the red bud, white hibiscus and purple hibiscus seeds that popped up on my property, and took cuttings from a willow tree and one of the evergreen arborvitae. I still have white pine trees to use and going to do a lot more of the arborvitae cuttings.




Found this video and am looking forward to making a few Bonsai Trees:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> I converted my 3/4 of my medical farm into food production two years ago after the county passed an ordinance limiting sq. Ft. on cannabis. I still have a deep freezer full of tomato, Chile, and tomatilla sauces.


Set up a drive thru vegetable stand and sell other shit too, make it a drive thru, wear masks and gloves, for later this summer when things open up a bit.


----------



## topcat (Apr 12, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> I take it you like pie?


Mmm...hair pie. Oh, I'm so bad to resurrect that term, shame on me! Shame, shame, shame.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 12, 2020)

topcat said:


> Mmm...hair pie. Oh, I'm so bad to resurrect that term, shame on me! Shame, shame, shame.


Lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Also got a Asparagus bed


Asparagus is another cool plant too grow, but you really need to amend the soil with sand or they will not flourish.
My soil is clay based & until I added sand, they never really did well.
Just some advice


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Asparagus is another cool plant too grow, but you really need to amend the soil with sand or they will not flourish.
> My soil is clay based & until I added sand, they never really did well.
> Just some advice


I got a load of sand and compost delivered before all hell broke loose too


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'm thinking of having my hand at a raised bed planter for the first time..i have a nice big back yard. it faces south, where would you put the box?


As close as possible too your source of water.
Just make sure you have a hose long enough to reach the bed & you should be good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2020)

I'll bet a currency sterilizer would sell great right now, feed the bills into the rollers and slowly past the UVC lamp(s) and into a bin where they are further blasted by UVC while being blown around a bit inside, open the bin the light goes out. Something like that would sell like crazy right now, there are banks and cash businesses who would want them in different models. We have plastic cash in Canada and I'll bet the bug is active on it a lot longer than paper cash, but even then it remain viable for too long. 

I clean my cash with spray bleach, occasionally a friend wants a bag (used to cover expenses for the compassion club) and I have a procedure they follow to ensure social distancing and safe practices.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I got a load of sand and compost delivered before all hell broke loose too
> View attachment 4531283


Perfect!!!
Have fun


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I got a load of sand and compost delivered before all hell broke loose too
> View attachment 4531283


The cat is thinking this is a good place for a shit...


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Asparagus is another cool plant too grow, but you really need to amend the soil with sand or they will not flourish.
> My soil is clay based & until I added sand, they never really did well.
> Just some advice


I replanted some last year, any day now. I'm pretty OCD, so I check every day. 

Finally got some morels yesterday though, woohoo! It's on.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet a currency sterilizer would sell great right now, feed the bills into the rollers and slowly past the UVC lamp(s) and into a bin where they are further blasted by UVC while being blown around a bit inside, open the bin the light goes out. Something like that would sell like crazy right now, there are banks and cash businesses who would want them in different models. We have plastic cash in Canada and I'll bet the bug is active on it a lot longer than paper cash, but even then it remain viable for too long.
> 
> I clean my cash with spray bleach, occasionally a friend wants a bag (used to cover expenses for the compassion club) and I have a procedure they follow to ensure social distancing and safe practices.


I read it only lasts 24 hours on cardboard, I imagine cash would be similar.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Nice work on your raised bed planter.
> Good to see you used regular wood for your frame instead of that treated stuff.
> Your plants will appreciate it


If store bought lumber is difficult to acquire or too costly, a decent raised bed can be made by using smallish trees spiked together. Approx. 5" diameter in a double or triple stack log cabin rectangle is what I'll use. Easy to make with a chainsaw or even a battery powered Sawzall, can even be made with a bow saw if your gym is closed.

In a few years, when the bed rots, just push it in and build around it again. Probably wouldn't do that with pressure treated wood. Worms might rebel. Sticks, leaves, rotted wood in the bottom in a quasi hügelkultur will make the dirt go farther. 

I'll be making two of those beds today, and placing them on a sunny bit of sloping land in a friends backyard where the best sun is on her most difficult terrain.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 12, 2020)

topcat said:


> Mmm...hair pie. Oh, I'm so bad to resurrect that term, shame on me! Shame, shame, shame.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



it reminds me of prairie dog suicide..i'm convinced this is how they die. the other day i'm driving and i see this thing in the road from far away as i get closer i realize it's a prairie dog in the road not moving; just standing upright..i'm slowing down out shoot another grabs the prairie dog in the road and brings it to safety..went around where they were and stopped. suicide prairie dog was laying on his mound the other had disappeared; i told him to not do that again and he was just laying on his side listening to me..


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> If store bought lumber is difficult to acquire or too costly, a decent raised bed can be made by using smallish trees spiked together. Approx. 5" diameter in a double or triple stack log cabin rectangle is what I'll use. Easy to make with a chainsaw or even a battery powered Sawzall, can even be made with a bow saw if your gym is closed.
> 
> In a few years, when the bed rots, just push it in and build around it again. Probably wouldn't do that with pressure treated wood. Worms might rebel. Sticks, leaves, rotted wood in the bottom in a quasi hügelkultur will make the dirt go farther.
> 
> I'll be making two of those beds today, and placing them on a sunny bit of sloping land in a friends backyard where the best sun is on her most difficult terrain.


what is the best sun on a southern facing backyard? east side or west side, there are mature trees all around and the most sun here is east west.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> I take it you like pie?


Oh yea, I love my pie!!!
Hate making the pastry though, always found it to be a pain in the ass but I love the finished product.
Fall is my pie making time actually, when my pumpkins & blueberries & strawberries & rhubarb & apples & peaches are finished, then I go insane making pies.
Damn, now you got me into the pie making mood


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> I read it only lasts 24 hours on cardboard, I imagine cash would be similar.


Yep, but people pass cash and it's in your hand right from theirs in no time at all.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet a currency sterilizer would sell great right now, feed the bills into the rollers and slowly past the UVC lamp(s) and into a bin where they are further blasted by UVC while being blown around a bit inside, open the bin the light goes out. Something like that would sell like crazy right now, there are banks and cash businesses who would want them in different models. We have plastic cash in Canada and I'll bet the bug is active on it a lot longer than paper cash, but even then it remain viable for too long.
> 
> I clean my cash with spray bleach, occasionally a friend wants a bag (used to cover expenses for the compassion club) and I have a procedure they follow to ensure social distancing and safe practices.


believe it or not, paper money doesn't hold on to the virus.


----------



## topcat (Apr 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet a currency sterilizer would sell great right now, feed the bills into the rollers and slowly past the UVC lamp(s) and into a bin where they are further blasted by UVC while being blown around a bit inside, open the bin the light goes out. Something like that would sell like crazy right now, there are banks and cash businesses who would want them in different models. We have plastic cash in Canada and I'll bet the bug is active on it a lot longer than paper cash, but even then it remain viable for too long.
> 
> I clean my cash with spray bleach, occasionally a friend wants a bag (used to cover expenses for the compassion club) and I have a procedure they follow to ensure social distancing and safe practices.


A money launderer, eh? You're no Deutsche Bank!


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what is the best sun on a southern facing backyard? east side or west side, there are mature trees all around and the most sun here is east west.


Just pick the area with the most early morning/ early afternoon sun and your good.
Just remember too plant your tall plants in the rear of your bed so you don't block the smaller plants light


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2020)

topcat said:


> A money launderer, eh? You're no Deutsche Bank!


We could get Donald to lick every bill, I hear he's good at money laundering.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, but people pass cash and it's in your hand right from theirs in no time at all.


Ah, that Canadian cash is no good anyway, best wash it twice.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what is the best sun on a southern facing backyard? east side or west side, there are mature trees all around and the most sun here is east west.


The best sun is the kind that particular plant likes best. 

If there isn't adequate duration or intensity of light in one location, moveable containers are one option. My uh "herb garden" has been downsized into manageable sized pots (17 or 20 gallon) to allow me to chase the best sun as the angles change from spring to fall. Good luck in your gardening this year.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> there are those people in some places who will be shot if they leave their house and try to garden too.


no there won’t, tard


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2020)

Clearly an obviously clear case for the 25th Amendment solution to remove this existential threat to our form of government @nd to each of our lives. 
Won’t happen because coward righties.
Already killed more Americans than Osama Bin Laden

“Everything donald trump touches dies”

2000 fellow Americans are dying every damn day, many as a direct result of trump and repuglicans flaccid response and constant lies.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> As close as possible too your source of water.
> Just make sure you have a hose long enough to reach the bed & you should be good.


I like basil and mint..what do you think would be good for first timer?

and @Rob Roy


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Clearly an obviously clear case for the 25th Amendment solution to remove this existential threat to our form of government @nd to each of our lives.
> Won’t happen because coward righties.
> Already killed more Americans than Osama Bin Laden
> 
> ...


if you couldn't convince them with his dastardly deeds in black and white..what make you think we can convince on insanity and his cabinet has to agree..his 'acting' cabinet.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Clearly an obviously clear case for the 25th Amendment solution to remove this existential threat to our form of government @nd to each of our lives.
> Won’t happen because coward righties.
> Already killed more Americans than Osama Bin Laden
> 
> ...


let it 'wash over the us'..


----------



## topcat (Apr 12, 2020)

A little fact-check


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> I like basil and mint..what do you think would be good for first timer?
> 
> and @Rob Roy


Basil is an easy & very useful plant that combined with a couple of tomato plants is a marrage made in heaven.
Toss in some loose leaf lettuces & with maintenance you'll have salads all summer.
Also what I would recommend is a Sage, a Tarragon & a Thyme.
Very useful herbs, easy too grow & are a beautiful plant
Almost forgot Rosemary, which is a great herb & also a beautiful plant

Now you got in a Herb Head


----------



## topcat (Apr 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Clearly an obviously clear case for the 25th Amendment solution to remove this existential threat to our form of government @nd to each of our lives.
> Won’t happen because coward righties.
> Already killed more Americans than Osama Bin Laden
> 
> ...


Yeah, the 25th Amendment was made in case of clear incapacitation, as in coma. It won't happen, even in that instance, since it relies on the Administration to to invoke it, and they are all "loyalists". The fuck-in-chief has syphilis runnin' through his brain. Apologies to Jackson Browne.


----------



## topcat (Apr 12, 2020)

David Lindley is a master with any stringed instrument.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Basil is an easy & very useful plant that combined with a couple of tomato plants is a marrage made in heaven.
> Toss in some loose leaf lettuces & with maintenance you'll have salads all summer.
> Also what I would recommend is a Sage, a Tarragon & a Thyme.
> Very useful herbs, easy too grow & are a beautiful plant
> ...


thank you for your thoughts..what should I stay away from?..hard to grow or finicky.

when is the cutoff for starts?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2020)

topcat said:


> A little fact-check


we need a Donald Trump themed Escape Room.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> thank you for your thoughts..what should I stay away from?..hard to grow or finicky.
> 
> when is the cutoff for starts?


Where do you live, what is the soil (raised bed?) & what do you like too eat?
I like cooking & you can't beat fresh herbs which pretty much grow anywhere & are a pretty plant too look at.
My mainstay garden is tomato, zucchini, eggplant, peppers, cucumbers & lettuce, plus herbs like cilantro, basil, sage, tarragon & thyme.
Now is the time to start your indoor seeds, allowing for 4/6 weeks transplant time as long as your soil temp is decent.
I live in CT so my temps don't really get good until at least June, especially for peppers & eggplant which need heat.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Where do you live, what is the soil (raised bed?) & what do you like too eat?
> I like cooking & you can't beat fresh herbs which pretty much grow anywhere & are a pretty plant too look at.
> My mainstay garden is tomato, zucchini, eggplant, peppers, cucumbers & lettuce, plus herbs like cilantro, basil, sage, tarragon & thyme.
> Now is the time to start your indoor seeds, allowing for 4/6 weeks transplant time as long as your soil temp is decent.
> I live in CT so my temps don't really get good until at least June, especially for peppers & eggplant which need heat.


Colorado..and I would describe the soil as mud.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Now is the time to start your indoor seeds, allowing for 4/6 weeks transplant time


yep. we started out tomatos last week. memorial day is when i can move outside here. we're much higher (in more ways than one) than Sky


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Colorado..and I would describe the soil as mud.


we've got DG. decomposed granite.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2020)

Chert, limestone, shale all sizes.
No loam 
No clay
No sand 
Just more rock


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> believe it or not, paper money doesn't hold on to the virus.



That's because the bills are covered in cocaine!


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 12, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> no there won’t, tard


If a person continually disobeys an edict, in this case unconstitutional ones, what will happen to them, Poopy Mcdupe ?

In power tripping Beverly Mass, the douche bag overlord cult there has ordered people to only walk one way on a sidewalk.
If you disobey what will happen? 

If an armed thug of the state orders you to stop and you ignore the thug, what will happen then?

If the armed thugs of the state attack you for daring to act like a sane human being, what will the armed thugs do EVEN if you don't exercise your right to defend yourself ? They MIGHT shoot you. What will happen if you DO exercise your right to defend yourself ? Very LIKELY they WILL shoot you.

You'll be safe obediently cowering in your house though, enjoying your freedom to go from your basement to your living room.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> If a person continually disobeys an edict, in this case unconstitutional ones, what will happen to them, Poopy Mcdupe ?
> 
> In power tripping Beverly Mass, the douche bag overlord cult there has ordered people to only walk one way on a sidewalk.
> If you disobey what will happen?
> ...


still waiting on the first obamacare death too, tard


----------



## 1212ham (Apr 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> believe it or not, paper money doesn't hold on to the virus.


Where is that coming from? Citations?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 12, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> still waiting on the first obamacare death too, tard


Do you think that U.S. citizen 16 year old Obama ordered droned to death without due process got blown up because he refused Obamacare?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> I like basil and mint..what do you think would be good for first timer?
> 
> and @Rob Roy


That's more "her" department at our cave, but if you grow mint, consider a container if you don't want it to spread and take over a garden. 
It's pretty prolific once it gets going. Why not grow both? 

Seems like spider mites like them some basil too. Careful bringing outdoor plants back indoors if you don't want your indoor garden to "catch a mite virus". As a precaution some people change clothes before working in the indoor garden after being in the outside garden. Mites, aphids etc. love to hitchhike.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2020)

Guns seem to be a penis image enhancement for phallus envying white boy creeps


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Do you think that U.S. citizen 16 year old Obama ordered droned to death without due process got blown up because he refused Obamacare?


tard


----------



## topcat (Apr 12, 2020)

rollitup said:


> That's because the bills are covered in cocaine!


Ah, memories gone sour.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 12, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> tard


----------



## topcat (Apr 12, 2020)

A good cover of a great Stephen Stills tune. Check out his too, on Stills Alone. Born survivor.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Colorado..and I would describe the soil as mud.


Then pick a patch, like a 10 sq. foot area & amend the fuck out of it.
Get 8 cubic feet of peat & 6 bags of dehydrated manure and dig it in or use raised beds & you'll be good too go
Have fun digging 
Oh, and while your at it you might you might as well toss in a couple of these. (I love my Blueberry  )






Barneys Farm Seeds Blueberry OG


High quality marijuana seeds souvenirs for sale at The Attitude SeedBank. Shop for Blueberry OG from Barneys Farm. Buy online or order over the phone. Unbeatabl




www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2020)

We may regret growing 40% of corn acreage for ethanol for fuel.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Careful bringing outdoor plants back indoors


Never, ever, ever bring an outdoor plant into a grow room.
I had a broken foot 4 years ago & couldn't walk for around 4 weeks & let my wife run my grow & she brought an outdoor plant into the room & infected the entire grow with thrips & mites which basically killed my grow
I treat my grow area like a operating room, because once your infested it's a bitch to get rid of them.


----------



## topcat (Apr 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> We may regret growing 40% of corn acreage for ethanol for fuel.


The internal combustion engine is antiquated and soon will be history. It had a great run, though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2020)

*Why incompetent people think they're amazing - David Dunning*


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Apr 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Guns seem to be a penis image enhancement for phallus envying white boy creeps


Or maybe people just enjoy the hobby of owning and shooting guns?


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Apr 12, 2020)

topcat said:


> The internal combustion engine is antiquated and soon will be history. It had a great run, though.


No.

As much as I absolutely love electric, no.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Never, ever, ever bring an outdoor plant into a grow room.
> I had a broken foot 4 years ago & couldn't walk for around 4 weeks & let my wife run my grow & she brought an outdoor plant into the room & infected the entire grow with thrips & mites which basically killed my grow
> I treat my grow area like a operating room, because once your infested it's a bitch to get rid of them.


I built a shelter on the back deck last fall, put a heater and a spare light in it to finish off an outdoor plant as a bit of a project. Once they go out they never come back inside and it was trimmed on the back deck and dried there too. The plant was for a buddy and he took care of it outside and never came near the inside grow after either! I don't use pesticides, I use precautions instead.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4531607


tard


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> Or maybe people just enjoy the hobby of owning and shooting guns?


nah, small penis


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 12, 2020)

The epidemic is deteriorating the ability to distribute food supplies. While we knew it in an abstract way, this is real:

*One of the largest pork processing facilities in the US is closing until further notice*

_








One of the largest pork processing facilities in the US is closing until further notice


One of the country's largest pork processing facilities is closing until further notice as employees fall ill with Covid-19. The closure puts the country's meat supply at risk, said the CEO of Smithfield, which operates the plant.




www.cnn.com





"The closure of this facility, combined with a growing list of other protein plants that have shuttered across our industry, is pushing our country perilously close to the edge in terms of our meat supply," the meat processor's chief executive, Kenneth Sullivan, said in a statement Sunday._

No one would be wrong in pointing out the moral failings in our industrial pork production system. But still, we aren't ready for it to come to an abrupt end either. Smithfield simply HAD to close it's operation because coronavirus was becoming an epidemic in its workforce. The same issues will affect egg farms and longer term, farm field workers simply have no means of getting to and from work or working the field while maintaining social distancing guidelines. 

We might miss the days when the produce section was full and TP was scarce. It's looking as if the longer term situation will be the opposite.


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Apr 12, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> nah, small penis


Keep that to yourself.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I built a shelter on the back deck last fall, put a heater and a spare light in it to finish off an outdoor plant as a bit of a project. Once they go out they never come back inside and it was trimmed on the back deck and dried there too. The plant was for a buddy and he took care of it outside and never came near the inside grow after either! I don't use pesticides, I use precautions instead.


I used to grow soil indoors & found it to be to be a real pain in the ass, so I converted to a RDWC system years ago but still use germination mix to start my plants, which allows the gnats to develop.
I bought a bag of soil years ago that was infected with gnats & they have never left my room, every grow they still fly around, so I gave up dealing with them (they really are harmless, just annoying)
Anyway, my point is that even using only a limited amount of soil allows fungus gnats too survive, even in a pure hydro situation.
The little fuckers are tough, but really only effect small weak plants at their stem/root system, but that's life in the growing pot world.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I used to grow soil indoors & found it to be to be a real pain in the ass, so I converted to a RDWC system years ago but still use germination mix to start my plants, which allows the gnats to develop.
> I bought a bag of soil years ago that was infected with gnats & they have never left my room, every grow they still fly around, so I gave up dealing with them (they really are harmless, just annoying)
> Anyway, my point is that even using only a limited amount of soil allows fungus gnats too survive, even in a pure hydro situation.
> The little fuckers are tough, but really only effect small weak plants at their stem/root system, but that's life in the growing pot world.


I use coco coir myself, hydro results with hand feeding, works well for grows of my scale, just gotta use some calmag. I feed two days days and flush with calmag on the third, rinse and repeat as they say, I've got a small coco coir mountain of a compost pile in a corner of the backyard. I'm gonna grow 4 plants (legal limit) in the backyard this summer but I might use soil for it. I usually shut the inside grow down for the summer any way for flying and traveling, but the plague took care of flying and travel, the cats will be happy though!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2020)

Time for some chuckles in the face of death, we laugh in the most dire of circumstances, sometimes it's a choice between that and crying.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Coronavirus II: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO)*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 12, 2020)

intermission.

brought to you by

snickers


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2020)

Another great rant
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about opening up now....*


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2020)

Gnatrol ended my recurring gnat wars fast and forever and they are everywhere in the warmer months here, I live in very wooded area.


----------



## topcat (Apr 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> intermission.
> 
> brought to you by
> 
> snickers


I want my empty v.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2020)

*Neil Young with Crazy Horse - Shut It Down 2020 (Official Music Video)*


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2020)

Just had a “Down By The River” flashback 

Grinning and vapin Northern Skunk from Peak


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 13, 2020)

Is China lying about numbers because they are like Trump? More worried about the economy than peoples health?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2020)

LONG LIVE DR FAUCI


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2020)

More on Mitch's motives, a couple of candidates for prison when they lose it all in the fall.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Yorker Chronicles How McConnell Propped Up Trump WH | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The New Yorker's Jane Mayer discusses new reporting on why Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell's refusal to rein in the president is looking 'riskier than ever.' Aired on 4/13/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2020)

*Let's talk about clarifying the President's authority....*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 13, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



great rants but when we had the opportunity..? He broke the US Constitution and is dead to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2020)

Some are eager to get back to their old lives, me too, not this year though.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*TBS Source travel - FPV-Cinematic*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 13, 2020)

CBS News "60 Minutes" highlighted its own previous segments after a senior Trump official ( Dumbfuck Navarro ) questioned the integrity of its journalism and commitment to remain apolitical.
"You say this could not have been anticipated," CBS's correspondent Bill Whitaker said to Peter Navarro, President Donald Trump's trade adviser, in an interview. "Intelligence agencies anticipated it, other foreign countries ..."
Navarro interrupted: "You can line up every president since then and say, 'Why didn't you think this can happen again?' But that's not productive right now," Navarro added.
"*Have that episode and I challenge you — show me the '60 Minutes' episode a year ago, two years ago," Navarro added.*
"I guarantee you we did," Whitaker responded.........OOPS !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2020)

There are lots of different kinds of heros, all put others before themselves.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sailor dies on U.S. carrier of COVID-19*





A U.S. Navy sailor died after contracting COVID-19, marking the first death aboard the U.S.S. Theodore Roosevelt, which came into the spotlight after the ship's commander, Captain Brett Crozier, penned a four-page letter pleading for stronger measures to protect the crew.The letter embarrassed the Navy and Crozier was replaced.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2020)

*Trump was warned many times about virus, NYT reports*





The New York Times published a report detailing the times President Trump was warned about the coronavirus. New York Times reporter Maggie Haberman speaks to CNN about the report.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2020)

Go Joe, go, time to start kicking ass, ya got Bernie at your back and he ain't holding a knife to stick in it either. Give Bernie his due, he respected that Joe made the cut with no bucks or ground game, it was as fair a fight as it can get.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*In Surprise Announcement, Bernie Sanders Endorses Joe Biden For President | Katy Tur | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2020)

So, how long before Trump fires Dr. Fauci? Will he make it till June? Will he walk straight to capital hill and take a seat in the house committee hearing?

Bet he has a complete picture of the Trump fiasco and a story to tell the house and the press. We've seen this pattern of behavior before and Donald is a creature of habit.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Fire Fauci? What a disaster that would be for Trump and the US | CNN


Michael D'Antonio writes the President Donald Trump is already struggling with a credibility problem when it comes to his handling of the coronavirus crisis. Firing Dr. Anthony Fauci would only exacerbate the problem -- and potentially endanger the health and safety of Americans.




www.cnn.com





*Fire Fauci? What a disaster that would be for Trump and the US*

(CNN)With the novel coronavirus killing Americans from coast to coast, President Donald Trump is hearing complaints from some of his supporters about Dr. Anthony Fauci, America's leading authority on infectious disease. If the pressure prompts Trump to fire Fauci, this would be very bad news.
On Sunday, Trump retweeted a conservative who concluded her tweet with the hashtag #fireFauci. And though the part Trump called attention to in his retweet did not directly reference the hashtag, it was enough to raise alarm bells for those nervous about the doctor's standing on the White House task force.

Tune in to Dr. Fauci
On Monday, Steve Bannon, former Trump adviser, spent the majority of the first hour of his "War Room: Pandemic" show questioning Fauci's credibility and mockingly calling him "Yoda." Still, Hogan Gidley, White House deputy press secretary, denied Trump had any intention of firing Fauci.
It's important to remember Fauci is one of the leading medical experts on the President's pandemic response team and has been the nation's main source of trustworthy information -- though in the early days of the virus, he, too, may not have known or realized the full severity of the threat.

Nonetheless, in the days and weeks since, Fauci has become a strong advocate for following the facts and the science -- even as Trump's slowness to take federal action likely contributed to a rising number of cases and deaths. (Trump's spokesman Judd Deere disputes this, arguing that Trump "took bold action to protect Americans and unleash the full power of the federal government to curb the spread of the virus" and Fauci has even acknowledged that the decision of when and how to act is "complicated.")
That Trump would even consider sharing the #fireFauci tweet with over 75 million followers tells us that even after 20,000 deaths, he doesn't understand the first thing about the current crisis. This reckless act comes even as he debates relaxing the restrictions that have slowed the spread of the coronavirus thus far.

How Trump should be handling this crisis

Every human relationship -- personal, economic, political -- depends on one thing: trust. Having misled the American people for weeks on the severity of the crisis, Trump, like so many leaders struggling to battle the virus, wants to bring our pandemic-stricken country back to normal. And many Americans share his sentiment. But the question is why should we trust him to make that call now?
The President began to talk openly about sounding the all-clear signal on March 24, when he said that Easter, then three weeks away, would be "a beautiful time" to return to normal. This musing came just days after he had ceased a two-month campaign of foolishly downplaying the threat -- with memorable one liners like, "We have it totally under control" -- based not on data but on his own feelings. Nonetheless, Trump heeded his medical experts and kept the restrictions in place through the end of April.
In January and February, as Trump repeatedly told us everything was fine, he was really saying "trust me" and borrowing the credibility of his office to win us over. To be fair, every man who ever occupied the Oval Office has relied on the extra perception of virtue imbued by the presidency, especially in times of crisis.
Even some of those who find much lacking in former President George W. Bush could rally around his leadership in the initial days and weeks after 9/11. And Americans of every sort relied on former President Barack Obama to lead us out of the Great Recession in 2009.

Why the US has the world's highest number of Covid-19 deaths

Given Trump's troubled business career, the 16,000-and-counting falsehoods he has uttered as President, according to the Washington Post, and the behavior revealed by his impeachment, Trump seems the least trustworthy commander-in-chief in living memory.
In considering the President's potential action to end the stay-at-home practices that stemmed the rise of illness and death, the more troubling factors reside, not in his record, but in his leadership style.
As former and current White House officials have revealed, the Trump administration is an often-chaotic place where the tone is set by a President who has declared he likes having "acting" and not permanent officials in place so he can move people around more readily. This practice created problems in many of the agencies that were supposed to respond to the pandemic. At the key Department of Homeland Security, according to the Washington Post tracker, just 35% of the top jobs are filled.
Trump also has a bad habit of shirking responsibility and blaming his failures on others.When he says things like "I don't take responsibility at all," when asked about the lack of coronavirus testing, he reveals his problematic management style. Is it any wonder that several weeks after the coronavirus appeared in the US, no one in the White House had taken responsibility for creating a system to obtain the medical equipment that would be needed?It's no surprise, then, that Robert Kraft, owner of the New England Patriots, took matters into his hands and sent a plane to China to buy 1.2 million N95 masks.
*more...*


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2020)

There was a time, in fact always up until now, that Hillbill feared a military coup.

Fear has turned to hope.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 13, 2020)

hillbill said:


> There was a time, in fact always up until now, that Hillbill feared a military coup.
> 
> Fear has turned to hope.


sorry but I'd be still making that one of my fears today.

My hope is that the value of people in the workforce remains recognized after all this is over.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2020)

Come on you “States Rights” guys


----------



## topcat (Apr 13, 2020)

hillbill said:


> There was a time, in fact always up until now, that Hillbill feared a military coup.
> 
> Fear has turned to hope.


I want him voted out, brought up on charges of a sealed indictment as "Individual 1", for starters, then sentenced to prison that would essentially be the rest of his life. I still have dreams.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 13, 2020)

the first US Civil war was Blue-vs-Grey states....this one will be Red-vs-Blue....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the first US Civil war was Blue-vs-Grey states....this one will be Red-vs-Blue....


Ecotopia.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Ecotopia.....
> View attachment 4532870


When all the environment regrows.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2020)

He Could Have Seen What Was Coming: Behind Trump’s Failure on the Virus (Published 2020)


An examination reveals the president was warned about the potential for a pandemic but that internal divisions, lack of planning and his faith in his own instincts led to a halting response.




www.nytimes.com





*He Could Have Seen What Was Coming: Behind Trump’s Failure on the Virus*
*An examination reveals the president was warned about the potential for a pandemic but that internal divisions, lack of planning and his faith in his own instincts led to a halting response.*

WASHINGTON — “Any way you cut it, this is going to be bad,” a senior medical adviser at the Department of Veterans Affairs, Dr. Carter Mecher, wrote on the night of Jan. 28, in an email to a group of public health experts scattered around the government and universities. “The projected size of the outbreak already seems hard to believe.”

A week after the first coronavirus case had been identified in the United States, and six long weeks before President Trump finally took aggressive action to confront the danger the nation was facing — a pandemic that is now forecast to take tens of thousands of American lives — Dr. Mecher was urging the upper ranks of the nation’s public health bureaucracy to wake up and prepare for the possibility of far more drastic action.

“You guys made fun of me screaming to close the schools,” he wrote to the group, which called itself “Red Dawn,” an inside joke based on the 1984 movie about a band of Americans trying to save the country after a foreign invasion. “Now I’m screaming, close the colleges and universities.”

His was hardly a lone voice. Throughout January, as Mr. Trump repeatedly played down the seriousness of the virus and focused on other issues, an array of figures inside his government — from top White House advisers to experts deep in the cabinet departments and intelligence agencies — identified the threat, sounded alarms and made clear the need for aggressive action.

The president, though, was slow to absorb the scale of the risk and to act accordingly, focusing instead on controlling the message, protecting gains in the economy and batting away warnings from senior officials. It was a problem, he said, that had come out of nowhere and could not have been foreseen.

Even after Mr. Trump took his first concrete action at the end of January — limiting travel from China — public health often had to compete with economic and political considerations in internal debates, slowing the path toward belated decisions to seek more money from Congress, obtain necessary supplies, address shortfalls in testing and ultimately move to keep much of the nation at home.

Unfolding as it did in the wake of his impeachment by the House and in the midst of his Senate trial, Mr. Trump’s response was colored by his suspicion of and disdain for what he viewed as the “Deep State” — the very people in his government whose expertise and long experience might have guided him more quickly toward steps that would slow the virus, and likely save lives.

Decision-making was also complicated by a long-running dispute inside the administration over how to deal with China. The virus at first took a back seat to a desire not to upset Beijing during trade talks, but later the impulse to score points against Beijing left the world’s two leading powers further divided as they confronted one of the first truly global threats of the 21st century.
*more...*


----------



## topcat (Apr 13, 2020)

Cruisin' Van Nuys Blvd. on Wednesday night. Poco, a pioneer of "Country Rock", and a great jam.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2020)

The trump presidency is imploding, I hope ya don't get any on ya, cause it's gonna be a mess. When will the oversight hearings begin? Nancy knows or is figuring out the best time to make Moscow Mitch and the GOP carry the stupid fucks water one more time. Documents and witnesses and the inherent power of congress to get them over this fiasco, the time is about right to start jailing some folks if required, but first make Mitch pay for a spell.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> Cruisin' Van Nuys Blvd. on Wednesday night. Poco, a pioneer of "Country Rock", and a great jam.


You’d better think twice
Saw in 1971


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 13, 2020)

Vancouver what are you doing?









People in Canada are gathering in the streets to protest the lockdown


As most Canadian residents continue to make daily sacrifices in order to properly social distance and prevent the spread of COVID-19, some conspira...




www.freshdaily.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Vancouver what are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this is a real news story and not disinformation (had a glance), the cops should have sent the riot squad in respirators and busted them all, furthermore they should have all been jailed without exception, until they saw a judge.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If this is a real news story and not disinformation (had a glance), the cops should have sent the riot squad in respirators and busted them all, furthermore they should have all been jailed without exception, until they saw a judge.


Do you live in Vancouver? Can you confirm that this is happening at this intersection?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249449767404363776


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Do you live in Vancouver? Can you confirm that this is happening at this intersection?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249449767404363776


Like I said I'm not familiar with the source and don't care to search. I live on the east coast and perhaps these folks have a particular beef, like being homeless, if so the government needs to address it. If they are just whining about the social distancing rules and getting incomes and are not in genuine distress, then I have little sympathy. I'm sure the folks in BC know how to handle the situation, if they break social distancing rules and want to promote the behavior in others I say, lock them up until they see a judge. There are lots of people in prison and jails now, they are not second class citizens either and these folks can join them.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Makes ya think.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like I said I'm not familiar with the source and don't care to search. I live on the east coast and perhaps these folks have a particular beef, like being homeless, if so the government needs to address it. If they are just whining about the social distancing rules and getting incomes and are not in genuine distress, then I have little sympathy. I'm sure the folks in BC know how to handle the situation, if they break social distancing rules and want to promote the behavior in others I say, lock them up until they see a judge. There are lots of people in prison and jails now, they are not second class citizens either and these folks can join them.





http://imgur.com/GLsfjLy


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 14, 2020)

So yesterday one of the employees tells me he thinks he is running a fever and feeling fluish. He is the second. This morning he called me and said his muscles ache. The week before, another one who had recently returned from vacation where he attended large gatherings was quarantined under suspicion. There is no easy way to get a test here. You currently have to be admitted. The local hospital (one of several) had eleven cases last week and a young nurse's aid died of it. She is, was, a new mother. Now now I am worried it will go through our facility.

I feel like a raw nerve.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Makes ya think.


That movie also has conspiracies with Sandy hook.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So yesterday one of the employees tells me he thinks he is running a fever and feeling fluish. He is the second. The week before, another one who had recently returned from vacation where he attended large gatherings was quarantined under suspicion. There is no easy way to get a test here. You currently have to be admitted. The local hospital (one of several) had eleven cases last week and a young nurse's aid died of it. She is, was, a new mother. Now now I am worried it will go through our facility.
> 
> I feel like a raw nerve.


That is terrifying. Best of luck I hope you guys have a game plan. You guys might want to set up a list of the possible packages those people touched (or figure out how to get that info JIC) and get a count on the days since they were possibly exposed. I don't know how card board or those plastic envelopes/tape would hold it for the 24 hours? 3 Days? I have seen both on here.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> That movie also has conspiracies with Sandy hook.


Out of all the conspiracies, that one just shows how horrifyingly evil these conspiracies are. I can't wait for this shit to costs companies that post them fined. Even if it only the 27 cents the troll got paid to post it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> That movie also has conspiracies with Sandy hook.


What conspiracy?


----------



## topcat (Apr 14, 2020)

Release some tension...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So yesterday one of the employees tells me he thinks he is running a fever and feeling fluish. He is the second. The week before, another one who had recently returned from vacation where he attended large gatherings was quarantined under suspicion. There is no easy way to get a test here. You currently have to be admitted. The local hospital (one of several) had eleven cases last week and a young nurse's aid died of it. She is, was, a new mother. Now now I am worried it will go through our facility.
> 
> I feel like a raw nerve.


The government doesn't need to shut things down in many cases, people do it on their own. Not too many will be climbing on a plane over the next year and tourism is a write off too, the people will decide when it's safe to come out again.

Good luck, tape off your office door and they only get to the doorway to talk, try to get an N95 order one from China, they got lots at banggood and aliexpress, they are spamming me for them all the time. If it works for doctors dealing with the sick, then an N95 and a pair of safety glasses should work for you too, hand sanitizer, towels and iso alcohol would be on the desk.

If the rate gets high enough you might end up closing, much depends on the personal distancing people can maintain at work. lunch breaks should be staggered and everything held outside weather permitting, maybe get an open air shelter made outside on the lawn for meetings and lunch. Keep the doors and windows open when possible.

Good luck Baldrick, this bug is like playing Russian roulette, the older you are the more bullets in the revolver.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2020)

*Trump Looks to "Reopen" Economy After NYT Coronavirus Bombshell: A Closer Look*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks like Ohio is winning in the Darwin awards.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Looks like Ohio is winning in the Darwin awards.


Morons can be found in every land on earth, we all have a plentiful supply. I wonder how they would feel about someone with a corona cough in their midst, what a great spot for a pissed off sick democrat. I'd never do such a thing, but plenty of people would, especially if they lost family over this bullshit and want some payback.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2020)

Why America will fail in its response and the economy will crash to great depression levels. We in Canada are gonna get side swiped, but perhaps with a crippled American economy we can make it up in exports to them. Unless Trump is removed by summer America is headed for disaster and repeatedly failed restarts. Trump is stealing supplies from the blue states to stock pile for the red states, he wants to have the states in a position of dependency and at a point where he can intimidate them into silence, like now. The governors are ignoring him and it's gonna get more intense as they get back on their feet and become more independent for PPE and ventilators.
*As Trump Declares Absolute Power, Governors Move On Without Him | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The trump presidency is imploding, I hope ya don't get any on ya, cause it's gonna be a mess. When will the oversight hearings begin? Nancy knows or is figuring out the best time to make Moscow Mitch and the GOP carry the stupid fucks water one more time. Documents and witnesses and the inherent power of congress to get them over this fiasco, the time is about right to start jailing some folks if required, but first make Mitch pay for a spell.


Oversight hearing for WHAT?!

We couldn't REMOVE him when we had him *fair and square* for all the country and world to see!!!!

What part of NEW oversight do you think he'll respond? He fired the Inspector General to keep tabs on that $500B slush fund..

and nobody CAN do anything!!!!!

with monarchy, dictator or despot, it's revolution or assassination..those are the fvcking choices or he will continue!!!

He already believe he is invincible and untouchable.


----------



## topcat (Apr 14, 2020)

Republi_cons _are taking a huge risk by wrapping themselves around Individual 1. Moscow Mitch McConnell and Susan Collins are overripe and not worth picking. Vote them out.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 14, 2020)

“Welcome to the Jungle 
It gets worse here everyday”

Murican Exceptionalism


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Oversight hearing for WHAT?!
> 
> We couldn't REMOVE him when we had him *fair and square* for all the country and world to see!!!!
> 
> ...


It does not mean they can't make Moscow Mitch and the rest of the senate clowns carry his water over this bullshit one final time before the election. Oversight into this fiasco will be much different than that of the past. It's gonna be fucking spectacular and the vast majority of Americans are frightened, pissed and want fucking answers. Try withholding documents & witnesses on this one, scientist will not obey, they will testify publicly in droves. Unlike Ukraine or some other "washington scandal" this one counts where the rubber meets the road, most of the public will be intensely interested too. Nancy needs the senate too, Joe just has to keep breathing to claim the presidency, no matter who he is running against now. You need a hat trick to get meaningful change, the republicans have to go, POTUS, house and senate. You won't last long as a country if your government is full of traitors and fools, just look at what one did.


----------



## IBL Consulting (Apr 14, 2020)

If anyone really wants to find out whats going on...

Check out Benjamin Fulford - He does a weekly 10 minute update about the deep state and EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO KNOW. 






Start from the beginning of the pandemic to learn how US defaulted on their payments to China and why this Pandemic Started


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 14, 2020)

IBL Consulting said:


> If anyone really wants to find out whats going on...
> 
> Check out Benjamin Fulford - He does a weekly 10 minute update about the deep state and EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO KNOW.
> 
> ...


Welcome new sock that smells worse than the old sock. 

tell me more about this deep state? how deep is it in meters? and what is the state flower? and state motto?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2020)

IBL Consulting said:


> If anyone really wants to find out whats going on...
> 
> Check out Benjamin Fulford - He does a weekly 10 minute update about the deep state and EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO KNOW.
> 
> ...


24 posts in the grow section to get a few likes, then right to politics. You must be worried that Donald is in deep shit and the liberals are gonna take it all by a bigly margin, they will. Looks like the senate is gone too, by a fairly large margin, come November. Like me, you must be eagerly awaiting the oversight hearings on this fiasco and the subsequent impeachment investigation and trial. I know Mitch and the the other clowns are eager to share in Donald's shame, just before the election too.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 24 posts in the grow section to get a few likes, then right to politics. You must be worried that Donald is in deep shit and the liberals are gonna take it all by a bigly margin, they will. Looks like the senate is gone too, by a fairly large margin, come November. Like me, you must be eagerly awaiting the oversight hearings on this fiasco and the subsequent impeachment investigation and trial. I know Mitch and the the other clowns are eager to share in Donald's shame, just before the election too.


yah

the loony right wing fringe are in a lather over the inability of Republicans to gaslight this epidemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> yah
> 
> the loony right wing fringe are in a lather over the inability of Republicans to gaslight this epidemic.


This pandemic is a test of who deals with reality most effectively, the republicans are fucked and so is Donald.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 14, 2020)

Listening to and watching actions by governors of west coast states. A breath of fresh air compared to the miasma surrounding our president. 

These are criteria by which we will open our economies back up:

*Coronavirus: Gov. Newsom details plan for lifting lockdown*
*Six criteria for easing stay-at-home order*









Coronavirus: Gov. Newsom details plan for lifting lockdown


Gov. Gavin Newsom announced a half-dozen criteria that he said would need to be met in order to lift his nearly month-long stay-at-home order to check the spread of the deadly coronavirus.




www.mercurynews.com





_The ability to monitor and protect our communities through testing, contact tracing, isolating, and supporting those who are positive or exposed_
_The ability to prevent infection in people who are at risk for more severe COVID-19_
_The ability of the hospital and health systems to handle surges_
_The ability to develop therapeutics to meet the demand_
_The ability for businesses, schools, and child care facilities to support physical distancing_
_The ability to determine when to reinstitute certain measures, such as the stay-at-home orders, if necessary._
_
Newsom said lifting the statewide stay-home order will likely come in phases and would provide guidance but would not overrule local health officers’ decisions.

In the Bay Area, where county health officers announced a “shelter-in-place” order March 16, three days before the statewide stay-home order, Santa Clara County Health Officer Dr. Sara Cody said Tuesday that she was not told what the state is considering for lifting its stay-home order.
But it largely mirrored what Cody said she was looking for locally. She said the county has its own modeling to consider lifting the lockdown locally, which centers on metrics for hospitals and testing capabilities to meet projected case loads, and would involve a phased lifting.

“It doesn’t give us precise dates,” Cody said. “Our thinking is other types of broad indicators to lighten things up. I don’t think anybody is thinking about an on or off. It’s more thinking about what can we do to mitigate harms from the shelter in place, where can we lighten things up where we’re minimizing risk of transmission.”

Cody added Tuesday that her time frame for reopening isn’t close._


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2020)

*Joe Gets Stuff Done': Obama Endorses Biden's Presidential Campaign | Andrea Mitchell | MSNBC*





Former President Barack Obama released a video to announce his endorsement of former Vice President Joe Biden's presidential campaign, and took time to compliment Sen. Bernie Sanders. Aired on 4/14/2020.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


now if only they'd send me my $1200.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So yesterday one of the employees tells me he thinks he is running a fever and feeling fluish. He is the second. This morning he called me and said his muscles ache. The week before, another one who had recently returned from vacation where he attended large gatherings was quarantined under suspicion. There is no easy way to get a test here. You currently have to be admitted. The local hospital (one of several) had eleven cases last week and a young nurse's aid died of it. She is, was, a new mother. Now now I am worried it will go through our facility.
> 
> I feel like a raw nerve.


why are you still open and not working from home?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why America will fail in its response and the economy will crash to great depression levels. We in Canada are gonna get side swiped, but perhaps with a crippled American economy we can make it up in exports to them. *Unless Trump is removed by summer* America is headed for disaster and repeatedly failed restarts. Trump is stealing supplies from the blue states to stock pile for the red states, he wants to have the states in a position of dependency and at a point where he can intimidate them into silence, like now. The governors are ignoring him and it's gonna get more intense as they get back on their feet and become more independent for PPE and ventilators.
> *As Trump Declares Absolute Power, Governors Move On Without Him | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


For God's sake tell us how already!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> For God's sake tell us how already!!!!!


By impeachment of course and if they won't convict him over this, then they will suffer at the polls. They will try to remove him one more time to save the country greif, but if they do not succeed, then the GOP senate will pay the price, indeed, some republican senators are paying it already. The oversight and subsequent impeachment investigation and trial will either remove him or it will remove the GOP senate majority, by a large margin too. This will not be a repeat of the Ukrainian fiasco, it will be fucking spectacular and documents and witness will be obtained, even if the inherent power of congress is invoked to get them with arrest warrants, but I don't think that will be required. The republican senate will break over this, they are shitting in their adult diapers over dying from coronavirus and there a 20 something of them who are up for reelection. They and Donald are even gonna have problems in the Dixie this fall, the economy will collapse with failed restarts and the red states will not cooperate with any protective measures, some red state governors are clearly as stupid as Donald. 

There is currently a complete lack of preparation for reopening the US economy, the sacrifices that people are making will save lives, but the federal government is squandering the time babysitting Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *By impeachment of course *and if they won't convict him over this, then they will suffer at the polls. They will try to remove him one more time to save the country greif, but if they do not succeed, then the GOP senate will pay the price, indeed, some republican senators are paying it already. The oversight and subsequent impeachment investigation and trial will either remove him or it will remove the GOP senate majority, by a large margin too. This will not be a repeat of the Ukrainian fiasco, it will be fucking spectacular and documents and witness will be obtained, even if the inherent power of congress is invoked to get them with arrest warrants, but I don't think that will be required. The republican senate will break over this, they are shitting in their adult diapers over dying from coronavirus and there a 20 something of them who are up for reelection. They and Donald are even gonna have problems in the Dixie this fall, the economy will collapse with failed restarts and the red states will not cooperate with any protective measures, some red state governors are clearly as stupid as Donald.
> 
> There is currently a complete lack of preparation for reopening the US economy, the sacrifices that people are making will save lives, but the federal government is squandering the time babysitting Trump.


are you kidding?


----------



## topcat (Apr 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By impeachment of course and if they won't convict him over this, then they will suffer at the polls. They will try to remove him one more time to save the country greif, but if they do not succeed, then the GOP senate will pay the price, indeed, some republican senators are paying it already. The oversight and subsequent impeachment investigation and trial will either remove him or it will remove the GOP senate majority, by a large margin too. This will not be a repeat of the Ukrainian fiasco, it will be fucking spectacular and documents and witness will be obtained, even if the inherent power of congress is invoked to get them with arrest warrants, but I don't think that will be required. The republican senate will break over this, they are shitting in their adult diapers over dying from coronavirus and there a 20 something of them who are up for reelection. They and Donald are even gonna have problems in the Dixie this fall, the economy will collapse with failed restarts and the red states will not cooperate with any protective measures, some red state governors are clearly as stupid as Donald.
> 
> There is currently a complete lack of preparation for reopening the US economy, the sacrifices that people are making will save lives, but the federal government is squandering the time babysitting Trump.


Impeachment, with Moscow Mitch controlling the Senate is a proven failure, it simply won't happen and actually would be bad for the Democrats. Voting out Trump, Collins and Moscow Itch is the _only _choice we have left. We need more, but those three are on thin ice. It's better to let Trump dig his grave deeper and take the cult party with him. These daily rants are not helping him. We are fucked, any way you slice it.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2020)

some new info to glean:









David Axelrod: Try as he might, Trump can't spin the pandemic


David Axelrod details his interview with Chris Christie, in which the former New Jersey governor says that Trump's uncontrollable penchant to brandish the ratings of his pandemic briefings is only natural for a president who built his following as a reality show star.




www.cnn.com


----------



## topcat (Apr 14, 2020)

Jabba Christie is intolerable to look at, or listen to, just as his master is. Hell, Trey Gowdy was easier to look at, only because he looks so much like a Muppet. Idn't it sad when mothers don't roll over their kids as baybayz?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> Impeachment, with Moscow Mitch controlling the Senate is a proven failure, it simply won't happen and actually would be bad for the Democrats. Voting out Trump, Collins and Moscow Itch is the _only _choice we have left. We need more, but those three are on thin ice. It's better to let Trump dig his grave deeper and take the cult party with him. These daily rants are not helping him. We are fucked, any way you slice it.


You might not have that luxury or the time


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2020)

When will you get your stimulus payment? Here's how to check


The Internal Revenue Service started sending out stimulus payments this week -- but while 80 million people can expect the money to hit their bank accounts by Wednesday, others will be waiting longer before the cash is in their hands.




www.cnn.com


----------



## topcat (Apr 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> When will you get your stimulus payment? Here's how to check
> 
> 
> The Internal Revenue Service started sending out stimulus payments this week -- but while 80 million people can expect the money to hit their bank accounts by Wednesday, others will be waiting longer before the cash is in their hands.
> ...


Mine is at my bank and will be deposited tomorrow. It's going straight to the local food banks.


----------



## topcat (Apr 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You might not have that luxury or the time


Or else, what? We're more fucked? "This is the end, beautiful friend." It's Apocalypse Now. We had a good run, though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> Or else, what? We're more fucked? "This is the end, beautiful friend." It's Apocalypse Now. We had a good run, though.


Economic collapse is the biggest risk you face and without a national plan for testing and recovery you will fail as a nation because Trump is failing as a president. You are about to face a great depression as it is, Trump will make everything including the pandemic much worse, he has only really begun, you haven't really seen anything yet. We might not live long enough to see the recovery, even if we don't get the bug and die, in Canada even if we do the right things and we are we are gonna get side swiped and hammered by a global depression, not a recession. 30% of the economy in America won't come back, 10 to 20% in Canada. Times are gonna be hard times for awhile, I should do fine personally, as the world burns down around me and my heart breaks.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Economic collapse is the biggest risk you face and without a national plan for testing and recovery you will fail as a nation because Trump is failing as a president. You are about to face a great depression as it is, Trump will make everything including the pandemic much worse, he has only really begun, you haven't really seen anything yet. We might not live long enough to see the recovery, even if we don't get the bug and die, in Canada even if we do the right things and we are we are gonna get side swiped and hammered by a global depression, not a recession. 30% of the economy in America won't come back, 10 to 20% in Canada. Times are gonna be hard times for awhile, I should do fine personally, as the world burns down around me and my heart breaks.


We should drop the Social Security Medicare to age 60, Asia retires at 50 with a pension.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2020)

Tesla stock is up 9% today....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2020)

Tesla Cybertruck Gigafactory: Missouri dangles $1 billion in incentives in formal bid for the plant 








Tesla Cybertruck Gigafactory: Missouri dangles $1 billion in incentives in formal bid for the plant - Electrek


Missouri has submitted an official bid to Tesla for the Cybertruck Gigafactory and they claim that it’s worth about $1 billion in incentives. Ever since CEO Elon Musk announced that Tesla was scouting locations in the central US for a new gigafactory to build its electric pickup truck dubbed...




electrek.co




Elon Musk


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 14, 2020)

IBL Consulting said:


> If anyone really wants to find out whats going on...
> 
> Check out Benjamin Fulford - He does a weekly 10 minute update about the deep state and EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO KNOW.
> 
> ...


Ok, Irritable Bowel Lad, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Red States are fucked then.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He Could Have Seen What Was Coming: Behind Trump’s Failure on the Virus (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> An examination reveals the president was warned about the potential for a pandemic but that internal divisions, lack of planning and his faith in his own instincts led to a halting response.
> ...


I was saying the same sort of shit the same day and most people thought I was crazy, right on this site.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The government doesn't need to shut things down in many cases, people do it on their own...


lol


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> yah
> 
> the loony right wing fringe are in a lather over the inability of Republicans to gaslight this epidemic.


Dems on this site are politicizing it just fine after weeks of mocking me when I was the only one here sounding the alarm.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Economic collapse is the biggest risk you face


oh look


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> oh look


finally they start digging.......right after they hear the thump from a mortar tube...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Dems on this site are politicizing it just fine after weeks of mocking me when I was the only one here sounding the alarm.


dude I've been digging foxholes since thump got elected.....lol


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> finally they start digging.......right after they hear the thump from a mortar tube...


Well, I said months ago a pandemic was coming. Now I'm saying a famine is coming. I'm the ass hole though.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> dude I've been digging foxholes since thump got elected.....lol


I've been cultivating coral since well before that.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Well, I said weeks ago a pandemic was coming. Now I'm saying a famine is coming. I'm the ass hole though.


I said 3 years ago when thump got elected.....better start preparing for the worst....oh looky now


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2020)

thump is hording supplies from blue states and sending them to red states and he has blue state Governors forming pacts against him.....isn't this how the civil war got started?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

Many trumpists are just old racist bigots massaged by 40 years of talk radio racists like Hannity and Limbaugh. Many raised in fundamentalist cults like Church of Christ and Southern Baptist. Throw neo -conferates and other fascist assholes in the mix, pretty much got today’s Repugs.

Big basket of deplorables


----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2020)

Individual 1, Public Enemy #1


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2020)

Trump is incapable of learning from his mistakes or even admitting them, of course he will continue to repeat them.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Chris Hayes: Trump Admin. Is Remaking All The Same Mistakes | All In | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2020)

Other counties will pick up the slack, Donald doesn't want the WHO keeping an eye on him, he doesn't want any independent oversight, it's all about him, fuck you and your family.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Halts WHO Funds, Eyes Reopening U.S. As Death Toll Rises | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





A combative Trump again used his coronavirus briefing to talk up his administration's response while deflecting blame and not discussing the devastating toll the pandemic is having on the nation. Aired on 04/14/2020.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

trump is destroying anything good about this country, now he’s making human sacrifices to Wall Street


----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Other counties will pick up the slack, Donald doesn't want the WHO keeping an eye on him, he doesn't want any independent oversight, it's all about him, fuck you and your family.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Halts WHO Funds, Eyes Reopening U.S. As Death Toll Rises | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


It's painful to watch him attempt to read. Like watching a child read a Dr. Seuss book, but with less attention span. Large gaps between words, oy!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

Can someone please put this person under a psychiatric hold as he is clearly the biggest threat to the lives and freedoms of the people.
Seriously


----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Can someone please put this person under a psychiatric hold as he is clearly the biggest threat to the lives and freedoms of the people.
> Seriously


No. Well, technically, Moscow Mitch, AKA "The Grim Reaper", has the power to pull his strings, but we all know where that ends. Both of them are arsonists.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Dems on this site are politicizing it just fine after weeks of mocking me when I was the only one here sounding the alarm.


You made sense for a while. Not lately, though. Some of the shit you've been laying out lately deserves derision.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> You made sense for a while. Not lately, though. Some of the shit you've been laying out lately deserves derision.


I disagree. I'll make an anti-Trump thread just for you though and I expect you to like it.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> I disagree. I'll make an anti-Trump thread just for you though and I expect you to like it.


Yes, we have flat earthers too. They have the same kind of false confidence that you have over the lockdown policy being wrong. Go ahead and make an anti-Trump thread if it will relieve your anxiety. It won't change the fact that you are wrong about lockdowns.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, we have flat earthers too. They have the same kind of false confidence that you have over the lockdown policy being wrong. Go ahead and make an anti-Trump thread if it will relieve your anxiety. It won't change the fact that you are wrong about lockdowns.


"flatten the curve" is a failing strategy and I wish I was wrong. All comers have failed utterly to prove otherwise. I have posted a lot more in that thread and have seen nothing but emotions over it. I challenge you squarely to go revisit it.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2020)

the other heroes among us:









New Jersey landlord waives 3 months of rent amid coronavirus crisis


“It provides a little bit of good news to people in a world where there’s no good news, and I think that’s meaningful,” said David Placek, 39, told nj.com.




nypost.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> "flatten the curve" is a failing strategy and I wish I was wrong. All comers have failed utterly to prove otherwise. I have posted a lot more in that thread and have seen nothing but emotions over it. I challenge you squarely to go revisit it.


it's winning strategy in lieu of Federal response + President thieving blue states to stockpile for red states and no vaccine and NO FUCKING TESTING EVEN THOUGH WE HAVE TESTS..it's about the right course of action

it's 'washing over the US'- the deaths are expected.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> "flatten the curve" is a failing strategy and I wish I was wrong. All comers have failed utterly to prove otherwise. I have posted a lot more in that thread and have seen nothing but emotions over it. I challenge you squarely to go revisit it.


Nope, it's working. The virus is pretty contagious and we need to keep at it for a while longer.

sorry that you are missing your burger. I'll buy one for you when this is all over.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> thump is hording supplies from blue states and sending them to red states and he has blue state Governors forming pacts against him.....isn't this how the civil war got started?


Nice. But considering that he has used the country as his own personal slush fund since day one, not surprising.

Poor Nixon, only a laughable safe full of cash. If he thought bigger he could have been President for a few more terms.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> "flatten the curve" is a failing strategy and I wish I was wrong. All comers have failed utterly to prove otherwise. I have posted a lot more in that thread and have seen nothing but emotions over it. I challenge you squarely to go revisit it.


Not being able to prove something does not make it the wrong choice. The numbers are bullshit and you may never be able to prove it. That does not mean that sound science and good judgement should be abandoned.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not being able to prove something does not make it the wrong choice. The numbers are bullshit and you may never be able to prove it. That does not mean that sound science and good judgement should be abandoned.


whoa now partner

I never said anything about abandoning science. In fact many of the experts are saying the shit I'm saying, they just say it better.









How Contact Tracing Works And How It Can Help Reopen The Country


It's a technique widely used in other countries to slow the spread of infection. Here's how contact tracing works — and how it can help the U.S. start to get back to normal.




www.npr.org


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

Not at the infectious rate of the #1 infected country. And with piss poor testing history


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> whoa now partner
> 
> I never said anything about abandoning science. In fact many of the experts are saying the shit I'm saying, they just say it better.
> 
> ...


yeah, pull up to the hillbilly in Arkansas that has the virus and tell him you need to know the last 10 places he's been and the last 20 people hes been in contact with.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Nope, it's working. The virus is pretty contagious and we need to keep at it for a while longer.
> 
> sorry that you are missing your burger. I'll buy one for you when this is all over.


"Flatten the curve" is a strategy that requires logarithmic graphing.

There were 7,468 new cases in NY in the last 24 hours. There were 6,337 in the 24 period before that. That is an increase of 16%. On march 12, when NY becgan shutting down parts of the public and businesses, there were 368 cases. The dozens of new cases in the days following then, would have looked very much the same as the thousands of cases in the last two days. That is logarithmic graphing. That is "flatten the curve". +16% is not a flat curve. If miraculously, for the next 3 days, case growth holds like this and we can see an inflection toward flattening in this curve, we will be seeing 7500 new cases per day *in one city,* slowly diminishing until there's a fucking vaccine. 

If it takes a week for the curve to flatten, we'll be seeing 15 thousand new cases per day. If we're extremely lucky, there won't be another NY. If our miraculus luck continues, and all of these are met, we still have to keep our healthcare baseline above the apex of that curve until there's a vaccine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> "flatten the curve" is a failing strategy and I wish I was wrong. All comers have failed utterly to prove otherwise. I have posted a lot more in that thread and have seen nothing but emotions over it. I challenge you squarely to go revisit it.


I have seen nothing on your thread except emotionally motivated rationalizations and limited examples. No evidence has been presented even though you are using mathematical analysis like a sledge hammer. When the only tool we have is a hammer, we tend to perceive our problems as a series of nails. You are seeking to overturn an entire branch of science with a thread on a pot forum, ask yourself it this is logical behavior?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Can someone please put this person under a psychiatric hold as he is clearly the biggest threat to the lives and freedoms of the people.
> Seriously


it's too late; he's gotten rid of all of his cabinet and those in place are 'acting' puppets. not a chance of the 25th.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> "Flatten the curve" is a strategy that requires logarithmic graphing.
> 
> There were 7,468 new cases in NY in the last 24 hours. There were 6,337 in the 24 period before that. That is an increase of 16%. On march 12, when NY becgan shutting down parts of the public and businesses, there were 368 cases. The dozens of new cases in the days following then, would have looked very much the same as the thousands of cases in the last two days. That is logarithmic graphing. That is "flatten the curve". +16% is not a flat curve. If miraculously, for the next 3 days, case growth holds like this and we can see an inflection toward flattening in this curve, we will be seeing 7500 new cases per day *in one city,* slowly diminishing until there's a fucking vaccine.
> 
> If it takes a week for the curve to flatten, we'll be seeing 15 thousand new cases per day. If we're extremely lucky, there won't be another NY. If our miraculus luck continues, and all of these are met, we still have to keep our healthcare baseline above the apex of that curve until there's a vaccine.


Yep, social distancing is working. The more people stay away from each other, the sooner we will be able to implement containment strategies such as wide spread testing, tracing and isolating new cases before they spread the disease.

Thanks for agreeing.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2020)

heard this somewhere just to show how fvcking sleazy this shit is..so Colorado Governor Jared Polis was bidding on ventilators until FEMA started bidding against Colorado, Polis dropped out and FEMA gifted Colorado ventilators courtesy of that POS hack Sen Cory Gardiner (R)..so I'm going to say there's gonna start being some bad blood in ColoraDUH..reallllll effin soon. Polis is a real leader..


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

YOU KNEW I WAS A SNAKE BEFORE YOU TOOK ME IN


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, social distancing is working. The more people stay away from each other, the sooner we will be able to implement containment strategies such as wide spread testing, tracing and isolating new cases before they spread the disease.
> 
> Thanks for agreeing.


This isn't even good derision. This is just distortion. Why so upset? I wish I could come up with a good insult like that other old bastard who called you fuckdog.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> yeah, pull up to the hillbilly in Arkansas that has the virus and tell him you need to know the last 10 places he's been and the last 20 people hes been in contact with.


Got a point there


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> YOU KNEW I WAS A SNAKE BEFORE YOU TOOK ME IN


the funny thing about that is he tries to correlate it to immigrants, when all along his stupid base can't see shit.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> yeah, pull up to the hillbilly in Arkansas that has the virus and tell him you need to know the last 10 places he's been and the last 20 people hes been in contact with.


aka the culling of the herd- doesn't deserve to live..thoughts and prayers to those he takes with him.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Can someone please put this person under a psychiatric hold as he is clearly the biggest threat to the lives and freedoms of the people.
> Seriously


Florida has Baker Act for juuuuuuuuuust such an occasion..isn't he a resident now? 72-hour mandatory hold by judge and no one can overrule-not anyone.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> This isn't even good derision. This is just distortion. Why so upset? I wish I could come up with a good insult like that other old bastard who called you fuckdog.


Lulz. that was really hurtful when I was called fuckdog.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> aka the culling of the herd- doesn't deserve to live..thoughts and prayers to those he takes with him.


i was pointing out the fallacy of abandon thinking contact tracing will work here. 'Murica=freedom


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Lulz. that was really hurtful when I was called fuckdog.


I miss that guy. At least when he rejected my posts without reading them he entertained me.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i was pointing out the fallacy of abandon thinking contact tracing will work here. 'Murica=freedom


Your point was literally the definition of bigotry. Assuming that all members of a subculture would fail to grasp modern science.

I'm not offended, I expected people to hate me for bringing bad news.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> "Flatten the curve" is a strategy that requires logarithmic graphing.
> 
> There were 7,468 new cases in NY in the last 24 hours. There were 6,337 in the 24 period before that. That is an increase of 16%. On march 12, when NY becgan shutting down parts of the public and businesses, there were 368 cases. The dozens of new cases in the days following then, would have looked very much the same as the thousands of cases in the last two days. That is logarithmic graphing. That is "flatten the curve". +16% is not a flat curve. If miraculously, for the next 3 days, case growth holds like this and we can see an inflection toward flattening in this curve, we will be seeing 7500 new cases per day *in one city,* slowly diminishing until there's a fucking vaccine.
> 
> If it takes a week for the curve to flatten, we'll be seeing 15 thousand new cases per day. If we're extremely lucky, there won't be another NY. If our miraculus luck continues, and all of these are met, we still have to keep our healthcare baseline above the apex of that curve until there's a vaccine.


i heard through the medical grapevine we'll have our first vaccines for September.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i heard through the medical grapevine we'll have our first vaccines for September.


The Oxford vaccinologist woman is 80% sure her vaccine will work. I don't even think the flatten the curve strategy can last that long. Our frontliners don't even have proper PPE.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Your point was literally the definition of bigotry. Assuming that all members of a subculture would fail to grasp modern science.
> 
> I'm not offended, I expected people to hate me for bringing bad news.


I know.

Just being given the facts is boring.

sorry for that.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> thump is hording supplies from blue states and sending them to red states and he has blue state Governors forming pacts against him.....isn't this how the civil war got started?


You may be right, Man. If a war starts I'll be right behind you.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I know.
> 
> Just being given the facts is boring.
> 
> sorry for that.


Now you sound like shytstyk.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> The Oxford vaccinologist woman is 80% sure her vaccine will work. I don't even think the flatten the curve strategy can last that long. Our frontliners don't even have proper PPE.


September for vaccine looks a lot better than the 18-24 months others spew..I'd like to have some hope here..since it came from medical sources..I'm going to have some hope.

Please don't rain on my parade.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> thump is hording supplies from blue states and sending them to red states and he has blue state Governors forming pacts against him.....isn't this how the civil war got started?


if we don't learn from history we are condemned to repeat- hillbillies don't read.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> September for vaccine looks a lot better than the 18-24 months others spew..I'd like to have some hope here..since it came from medical sources..I'm going to have some hope.
> 
> Please don't rain on my parade.


No parades!

Social distancing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> whoa now partner
> 
> I never said anything about abandoning science. In fact many of the experts are saying the shit I'm saying, they just say it better.
> 
> ...


Fair point. I concede that this is a argument with fine people on both sides - literally. 


rkymtnman said:


> yeah, pull up to the hillbilly in Arkansas that has the virus and tell him you need to know the last 10 places he's been and the last 20 people hes been in contact with.


And this is what I am afraid of. Among other aspects of giving away that information.



abandonconflict said:


> "Flatten the curve" is a strategy that requires logarithmic graphing.
> 
> There were 7,468 new cases in NY in the last 24 hours. There were 6,337 in the 24 period before that. That is an increase of 16%. On march 12, when NY becgan shutting down parts of the public and businesses, there were 368 cases. The dozens of new cases in the days following then, would have looked very much the same as the thousands of cases in the last two days. That is logarithmic graphing. That is "flatten the curve". +16% is not a flat curve. If miraculously, for the next 3 days, case growth holds like this and we can see an inflection toward flattening in this curve, we will be seeing 7500 new cases per day *in one city,* slowly diminishing until there's a fucking vaccine.
> 
> If it takes a week for the curve to flatten, we'll be seeing 15 thousand new cases per day. If we're extremely lucky, there won't be another NY. If our miraculus luck continues, and all of these are met, we still have to keep our healthcare baseline above the apex of that curve until there's a vaccine.


Those numbers are just known cases. Behind each one is a "likely" number of infected that is much higher - especially early on.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> No parades!
> 
> Social distancing.


But I want to go to a crowded bar and talk to people and kiss some of them on the mouth using my tongue!

I really do.

But I don't.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Those numbers are just known cases. Behind each one is a "likely" number of infected that is much higher - especially early on.


No, the lockdowns clearly make it illegal to come into contact with fomites.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> No, the lockdowns clearly make it illegal to come into contact with fomites.


I have never encountered that word.

Thank you.

Do you know a black market barber in my area?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Now you sound like shytstyk.


no I don't. You do.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have never encountered that word.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Do you know a black market barber in my area?


Sounds racist.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Sounds racist.


Citation?


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Citation?


I actually have a fever. I'm just desperate to tell you guys I really don't think that we can keep that baseline above the apex of the curve all the way until there's a vaccine.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> No, the lockdowns clearly make it illegal to come into contact with fomites.


Don’t think so, just make it easier not to.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2020)

So am I the only one having dreams about taking exstacy and spending the night (and a good portion of the next day) in an Amsterdam techo-disco, going out for breakfast and ending up with a couple of Danish identical step-sisters?










No?









Just me?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So am I the only one having dreams about taking exstacy and spending the night (and a good portion of the next day) in an Amsterdam techo-disco, going out for breakfast and ending up with a couple of Danish identical step-sisters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure it was just a dream?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2020)

'I authorize states governors full power..'

Oh, really?









A day after claiming 'total' power, Trump caves in


His declaration--and then retreat--on the notion that he 'calls the shots' on governor's reopening form pandemic brings three things into focus, writes Jill Filipovic. The President is a wannabe totalitarian, is ignorant of the Constitution... and Republicans cherish 'state's rights' only when...




www.cnn.com





WHAT A FREAKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2020)

I encounter way too many potential fomites daily. And I am one to them.

The social effect is huge. I come from a place where you say "excuse me" only when one makes unintentional, "solid" bodily contact with another. Where I live now it is greatly expanded -before C-19. If you come within 18", the person will say "excuse me" with a slightly aggrieved attitude.

Yes, as a city-raised person, it is usually me invading their "country space". Not intentionally, just a different concept of scale.

Now people here make strategic moves in a market to avoid being in an aisle with another person - and yet I suspect it might be worse in the city now. New York must be strange as hell. It kind of makes me want to sneak in for a weekend.

Too much cyber-punk and dystopian fiction, I guess. This is the future.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> I actually have a fever. I'm just desperate to tell you guys I really don't think that we can keep that baseline above the apex of the curve all the way until there's a vaccine.


What temp are you running at abandon? There have been reported psychological complications with this bug including depression and cognitive difficulties. This is not an attempt to invalidate your posts either, it's just one human concerned for another.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What temp are you running at abandon? There have been reported psychological complications with this bug including depression and cognitive difficulties. This is not an attempt to invalidate your posts either, it's just one human concerned for another.


You are living with an infant and I know you are aware of the risks to newborns, is this adding to your anxiety over this?


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What temp are you running at abandon? There have been reported psychological complications with this bug including depression and cognitive difficulties. This is not an attempt to invalidate your posts either, it's just one human concerned for another.


I'm going to boil down my argument into as few words as possible because if you want to know how I feel, I will tell you. I feel like after pouring over the science probably more than anyone. I have something to say. It's extremely important and I'm failing utterly to convey it. Literally, nobody has understood what I am trying to say and I really can accept if people disagree, but I hate being so poorly understood here. You have asked me now many times about my feelings.

So let me simplify. When I say "lockdowns don't work". I mean that the national strategy of "flatten the curve" will not work. I feel that most people are trying to argue against what they think I am saying, that I reject social distancing or some shit. No. I'm saying that bad shit is about to happen that is avoidable.

To simplify, completely:

*it is impossible to keep the apex of the curve below the baseline of the healthcare capacity all the way until there's a vaccine and if we keep trying to do it, we'll have a famine too.*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i heard through the medical grapevine we'll have our first vaccines for September.


Your "grapevines" are super reliable!

You should have another "sesh".


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Do you know a black market barber in my area?


no shit! i've seen people on C'list advertising outdoor haircuts. 

maybe i'll check Ebay for a vintage Flow-bee?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> I'm going to boil down my argument into as few words as possible because if you want to know how I feel, I will tell you. I feel like after pouring over the science probably more than anyone. I have something to say. It's extremely important and I'm failing utterly to convey it. Literally, nobody has understood what I am trying to say and I really can accept if people disagree, but I hate being so poorly understood here. You have asked me now many times about my feelings.
> 
> So let me simplify. When I say "lockdowns don't work". I mean that the national strategy of "flatten the curve" will not work. I feel that most people are trying to argue against what they think I am saying, that I reject social distancing or some shit. No. I'm saying that bad shit is about to happen that is avoidable.
> 
> ...


It is my contention that with testing and improvements in treatments to lower the overall mortality rate, we in Canada and many other western governments who are behaving rationally, can pull it off. There are currently two credible antibody treatments that have the potential to lower mortality rates to flu levels. If we can identify the vulnerable and predict who will be asymptomatic, we can just let them become infected, if they wish and self isolate until clear. This is also a dynamic situation and even plasma transfusions are a viable treatment option for those headed to a ventilator The infrastructure is already in place for blood collection and plasma making on a large enough scale, provided infection rates are held below critical levels. Lower the overall mortality rate and you lower the fear factor that will keep the economy crippled no matter what the government says. Right now getting a covid -19 infection is like playing Russian roulette, the older you are the more rounds in the revolver.

We need testing and until we get it in the west nothing's gonna reopen, furthermore I disagree with your contention and will reiterate that this is a dynamic situation in the west concerning treatment options. In reality abandon it simply depends on where you live and the social and economic conditions that prevail there will determine how things open back up. For the vast majority of the human population it will be a Darwinian process and like everything else, the richer you are the more you can isolate yourself from the effects of natural selection.

The reason you have not been able to convince others of your contention is that you have not proved it, mathematically or otherwise. Not that your bad at math, it's just that you don't have the data to work with to prove your point. 

Of course I care about if the person I talking to has a life threatening illness and might be in desperate conditions. I would even consider sending you financial support, though it would not be much for I'm not a wealthy man and live modestly. You are out of work in a developing country with a new family and no government support, PM me if you wish.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2020)

*The Heartbreaking Last Texts of a Hospital Worker on the Front Lines*
NEW YORK — Lying in a hospital bed last month, Madhvi Aya understood what was happening to her.
She had been a doctor in India, then trained to become a physician assistant after she immigrated to the United States. She had worked for a dozen years at Woodhull Medical Center, a public hospital in Brooklyn, where she could see the coronavirus tearing a merciless path through the city.
“I miss you mommy,” her daughter, Minnoli, wrote on March 25. She craved the reassurance of her mother’s hugs, the comfort of crawling into her bed. “Please don’t give up hope because I haven’t given up. I need my mommy. I need you to come back to me.”

“Love you,” Aya wrote the next day.
“Mom be back.”
Aya could not keep that promise.








The Heartbreaking Last Texts of a Hospital Worker on the Front Lines


NEW YORK — Lying in a hospital bed last month, Madhvi Aya understood what was happening...




www.sfgate.com





Stay home wash your hands.....flatten the curve, it's our only hope


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

CDC says 9,200 healthcare workers are infected 
Heroes of great real courage


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So am I the only one having dreams about taking exstacy and spending the night (and a good portion of the next day) in an Amsterdam techo-disco, going out for breakfast and ending up with a couple of Danish identical step-sisters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like MDA, not MDMA


----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> 'I authorize states governors full power..'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see this as him caving, or a full retreat, at all and I don't think he views it that way, either. He's "authorizing" states and he'll put that authorization in his spin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2020)

Yep in the midst of a Global Pandemic, shift the blame to the WHO and cut off their funding, not just a moron, a dangerous moron supported by dangerous fear driven morons. How many Trumpers care or are even smart enough to figure it out, one thing is for sure, Donald is gonna kill them in large numbers before he's done. Of course the republican congress and senate agree wholeheartedly with the president's "wise" decision, he is a stable jenius after all. If he's doing this to the WHO, imagine what he's doing to the American epidemic response, you don't really need to imagine though, just count the deaths.

Gee, I thought congress allocated those funds for the WHO...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump's WHO cutoff sends officials, allies scrambling*
*One of the president's top public health officials also distanced himself from the move.*

President Donald Trump’s 60-day freeze on U.S. funding of the World Health Organization was met with swift criticism Wednesday, with defenders of the United Nations agency denouncing the directive as a risky and baffling maneuver amid the very kind of global pandemic it was meant to combat.

Bill Gates, the Microsoft founder and philanthropist who has pledged billions to help speed development of a coronavirus vaccine, tweeted that “halting funding for the World Health Organization during a world health crisis is as dangerous as it sounds.”

Inside the State Department, officials scrambled to make sense of the White House’s decision. James L. Richardson, the director of U.S. foreign assistance resources, informed his staff in a brief email that Secretary of State Mike Pompeo had instructed diplomats and aid officials “to identify and utilize alternative implementers for foreign assistance beyond the WHO.”

“By taking this approach,” Richardson wrote, “we can continue our good work on behalf of the American people, while ensuring that U.S. foreign assistance is best positioned to improve the lives of vulnerable people around the world, as Americans have always done.”
The order was just the latest example of officials seeking to fill in the details of a lurching policy shift by the president, who is prone to the bureaucratic equivalent of shooting first and asking questions later.

America’s allies were stunned by Trump’s announcement, which came after a litany of accusations from the president and his aides, who have charged that WHO covered up key details about the coronavirus on behalf of a secretive and duplicitous Chinese government.
The president floated a potential pause in funding for the agency last week and followed through with his threat Tuesday, asserting the administration has "deep concerns [about] whether America's generosity has been put to the best use possible."
Josep Borrell Fontelles, the European Union’s foreign policy chief, said there was “no reason justifying this move" by the American president "at a moment when [WHO's] efforts are needed more than ever to help contain & mitigate the #coronavirus pandemic."
And British diplomat James Roscoe shared news that the United Kingdom would provide a $252 million package of funds to WHO and other U.N. agencies in the aftermath of Trump's announcement, arguing that eradicating the coronavirus "requires a global effort."

Back in the U.S., House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) issued a statement labeling the administration's move as "senseless," adding that "this decision is dangerous, illegal and will be swiftly challenged."

The aid freeze, House Democrats said, violates the same federal spending laws as the blockage of military assistance to Ukraine that partly prompted the president's impeachment, while a senior official countered that the administration had "broad discretion" in how to spend the money.

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) declined to comment. But Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.), an influential voice within the GOP on matters of foreign policy and an outspoken China hawk, expressed support for the White House and bashed Gates.

The tech titan’s "decision to defend the performance of the WHO during the coronavirus crisis and current WHO leadership ignores overwhelming evidence of China bias and incompetence," Graham said in a statement, insisting that "cutting off funding at this time is the right move.”

Trump effusively praised China and the WHO in the early stages of the outbreak — only recently shifting his toneas the administration's handling of the U.S. response has come under greater media scrutiny.

Even the president’s senior officials have expressed their own tempered appreciation for the global health body, while being careful to avoid directly contradicting their boss.

Robert Redfield, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said Wednesday his agency will continue to work with the WHO to combat the coronavirus pandemic and other infectious diseases.

"You know, I'm just going to say the WHO has been a longstanding partner for CDC. We've worked together to fight health crises all around the world. We continue to do that," Redfield said, citing ongoing joint efforts to quash the Ebola outbreak in the Democratic Republic of the Congo.

"WHO has been a long-term and still is a great partner for us. We're going to continue to do all we can together to try to limit this," he added, referring to the coronavirus.

Pressed on Trump's announcement, Redfield declined to denounce the WHO and said the move to halt its funding fell outside his official purview.

"Those decisions that are going to be made above, related to some of the geopolitical issues, I have to leave to those that really have that expertise," he said. "But for me and for CDC, in the public health arena, we're continuing to work side-by-side with WHO to do the best that we can to limit the spread of disease and to protect the American people."

Among the WHO's 194 member states, the U.S. remains the greatest contributor to the agency's $4.8 billion budget, pledging more than $400 million per year. Trump's funding halt comes after his fiscal year 2021 budget request proposed cutting in half the amount Congress allocated the agency in 2020 — from roughly $122 million to less than $58 million.

According to the WHO, the United States owed more than $99 million to the agency as of March 31. That amount covers "assessed contributions," which are essentially the mandatory dues countries agree to pay to fund its operations. Most of the U.S. contributions to the WHO are so-called voluntary dollars, and those funds are typically are funneled through grants.

Although the WHO director-general, Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, said at a news conference Wednesday he “regret“ Trump‘s decision to halt U.S. funding, he was less explicit in addressing the controversy on Twitter — instead issuing a series of cryptic, single-word sentiments that could not have been confused for the president's more bombastic social media posts.

"Solidarity," he wrote in one such message. Then came, "Humanity," "Unity" and, finally, "Love."


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

trump has the class of the hole in his ass


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 15, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> I'm going to boil down my argument into as few words as possible because if you want to know how I feel, I will tell you. I feel like after pouring over the science probably more than anyone. I have something to say. It's extremely important and I'm failing utterly to convey it. Literally, nobody has understood what I am trying to say and I really can accept if people disagree, but I hate being so poorly understood here. You have asked me now many times about my feelings.
> 
> So let me simplify. When I say "lockdowns don't work". I mean that the national strategy of "flatten the curve" will not work. I feel that most people are trying to argue against what they think I am saying, that I reject social distancing or some shit. No. I'm saying that bad shit is about to happen that is avoidable.
> 
> ...


This might be the weed talking, but I am getting tripped up by 'flattening of the curve' being a strategy, when it is just talking about when the inflection point on that graphs is no longer increasing at an increasing rate right?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *The Heartbreaking Last Texts of a Hospital Worker on the Front Lines*
> NEW YORK — Lying in a hospital bed last month, Madhvi Aya understood what was happening to her.
> She had been a doctor in India, then trained to become a physician assistant after she immigrated to the United States. She had worked for a dozen years at Woodhull Medical Center, a public hospital in Brooklyn, where she could see the coronavirus tearing a merciless path through the city.
> “I miss you mommy,” her daughter, Minnoli, wrote on March 25. She craved the reassurance of her mother’s hugs, the comfort of crawling into her bed. “Please don’t give up hope because I haven’t given up. I need my mommy. I need you to come back to me.”
> ...


stay home. if you must go out wear a mask. swim in Purell. get delivery of everything you can.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump has the class of the hole in his ass


that's what white trash with money looks like..it doesn't refine you like he thinks- he's a fool and a moron..and he just gave 'permission' to States' Governors..how pathetic!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

I’ve thought trump to be a prick for 30 years, never thought he was quite so twisted and almost devoid of any positive qualities.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This might be the weed talking, but I am getting tripped up by 'flattening of the curve' being a strategy, when it is just talking about when the inflection point on that graphs is no longer increasing at an increasing rate right?


it's trying to keep hospitals from all getting swamped at the same time. spread out the cases over a longer time frame. so instead of 10000 admittances in the first week, have the same 10000 over a month kinda deal.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> it's trying to keep hospitals from all getting swamped at the same time. spread out the cases over a longer time frame. so instead of 10000 admittances in the first week, have the same 10000 over a month kinda deal.


But without legitimate testing, isn't that number just a 'cap' on number of tests/Covid+ ? So we don't really have any idea on if we are at an inflection point of the people becoming infected with covid-19 in the overall population or if we are just getting a steady flow of test kits in a couple states. And are finding those areas have about that much resources to put to cover patients. 

Again I am not in the health community, so I could be wrong, but just am not sure we have the right data and are flying blind. Hopefully there are people out there working to figure it all out.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> But without legitimate testing, isn't that number just a 'cap' on number of tests/Covid+ ? So we don't really have any idea on if we are at an inflection point of the people becoming infected with covid-19 in the overall population or if we are just getting a steady flow of test kits in a couple states. And are finding those areas have about that much resources to put to cover patients.
> 
> Again I am not in the health community, so I could be wrong, but just am not sure we have the right data and are flying blind. Hopefully there are people out there working to figure it all out.


deaths per day is as good as we have to tell us its not time to relax social distancing practices.

I'm sorry that this virus is so contagious.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> But without legitimate testing


sad to say but with testing for all, we'd all realize we are in a shit storm and much worse than we are being told. 

just like saying in podunk, alabama we don't have any speeders. our police dept doesn't have a radar gun either. lol


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> sad to say but with testing for all, we'd all realize we are in a shit storm and much worse than we are being told.
> 
> just like saying in podunk, alabama we don't have any speeders. our police dept doesn't have a radar gun either. lol


Yup, we don't really need testing to tell us that a lot of people are dying due to this virus and that it's putting a strain on areas where the virus has established itself.

Testing would have been most helpful in January in an overall containment strategy. Now that it's widespread, what we are doing is managing the epidemic through social distancing so that the hospitals don't get overwhelmed. Once the epidemic subsides, testing and contact tracing will be useful to prevent the epidemic from flaring back up.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Once the epidemic subsides, testing and contact tracing will be useful to prevent the epidemic from flaring back up.


hopefully by the end of summer we'll have enough tests for the fall wave that's coming. and knowing that having it guarantees immunity would be a huge plus too. if not immune, it's gonna be a bad fall/winter. and then what happens if you get covid and the seasonal flu at the same time? holy crap.
but yes, agree with everything you said.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> hopefully by the end of summer we'll have enough tests for the fall wave that's coming. and knowing that having it guarantees immunity would be a huge plus too. if not immune, it's gonna be a bad fall/winter. and then what happens if you get covid and the seasonal flu at the same time? holy crap.
> but yes, agree with everything you said.


I think we could be ready for testing and contact tracing to be implemented in areas that aren't heavily affected before summer begins. Areas like NY, it could be a while before containment strategies could be implemented. However, plenty of areas in the US could open up if we had a plan and system in place for containing the virus in areas where it isn't established.

The Republican administration isn't up to the task. Many state governments are, though. Also, it's their job now that Republicans have clearly dropped the ball. The largest problem would be stopping travel from highly affected areas into unaffected areas. Probably travel restrictions should be part of a system for containment. I believe that would take measures that the federal government is responsible for.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I think we could be ready for testing and contact tracing to be implemented in areas that aren't heavily affected before summer begins. Areas like NY, it could be a while before containment strategies could be implemented. However, plenty of areas in the US could open up if we had a plan and system in place for containing the virus in areas where it isn't established.
> 
> The Republican administration isn't up to the task. Many state governments are, though. Also, it's their job now that Republicans have clearly dropped the ball. The largest problem would be stopping travel from highly affected areas into unaffected areas. Probably travel restrictions should be part of a system for containment. I believe that would take measures that the federal government is responsible for.


in telluride and surrouding county (san juan I think), a guy who has a home there also owns a biotech firm in Europe. he paid for everybody to be tested in the entire county. somewhere like this would be where to test the strategy of test and trace and isolate. and leave it out of the hands of gov't.


----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump has the class of the hole in his ass


A sphincter creation.


----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> stay home. if you must go out wear a mask. swim in Purell. get delivery of everything you can.


Support the U.S. Postal Service.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 15, 2020)

Michigan has also entered the race for the Darwin awards this year.









'Operation Gridlock': Convoy in Michigan's capital protests stay-at-home orders


Protesters caused a traffic jam around the capitol building in Lansing.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2020)

Da Prezydint is a stuffed crust. Da, comrade!


----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Michigan has also entered the race for the Darwin awards this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make America Uneducated Agin'. "I'm hearing great things from Darwin, he's getting a lot of notice, more and more."


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2020)

topcat said:


> I don't see this as him caving, or a full retreat, at all and I don't think he views it that way, either. He's "authorizing" states and he'll put that authorization in his spin.


he's giving them an authority they already have.


----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he's giving them an authority they already have.


My comment was directed at the CNN report you posted. He certainly did not retreat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2020)

*Trump Can Lie About His Coronavirus Record, But People Remember His Early Inaction On The Threat*


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> But without legitimate testing, isn't that number just a 'cap' on number of tests/Covid+ ? So we don't really have any idea on if we are at an inflection point of the people becoming infected with covid-19 in the overall population or if we are just getting a steady flow of test kits in a couple states. And are finding those areas have about that much resources to put to cover patients.
> 
> Again I am not in the health community, so I could be wrong, but just am not sure we have the right data and are flying blind. Hopefully there are people out there working to figure it all out.


The limit on testing is intentional. 

If we were able to test widespread as we should, the numbers would be at least 10 times what they are now. That would make Trump look 10 times more stupid than he presently does. 

Make no mistake: Trump does not want widespread testing. Ever. He'll do anything to prevent it.


----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> The limit on testing is intentional.
> 
> If we were able to test widespread as we should, the numbers would be at least 10 times what they are now. That would make Trump look 10 times more stupid than he presently does.
> 
> Make no mistake: Trump does not want widespread testing. Ever. He'll do anything to prevent it.


He wants himself and his family to have patent rights to a test, as well as a vaccine.
Edit: Oh, and with his signature on them.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2020)

topcat said:


> He wants himself and his family to have patent rights to a test, as well as a vaccine.
> Edit: Oh, and with his signature on them.


lock him up...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 15, 2020)

topcat said:


> Make America Uneducated Agin'. "I'm hearing great things from Darwin, he's getting a lot of notice, more and more."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2020)

*Robert Reich: Trump's Failed Coronavirus Response*





Former Secretary of Labor Robert Reich provides a day-by-day account of Trump’s failed response to the coronavirus crisis, and explains how the administration’s incompetence and narcissism has cost countless lives.

"We pretty much shut it down."

"Coronavirus is very much under control."

"It's going to be down to close to zero."

Trump's priority has never been public health. It's been to downplay the virus in order to boost his shot at reelection. 

This is not leadership. This is the exact opposite of leadership.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 15, 2020)

topcat said:


> Make America Uneducated Agin'. "I'm hearing great things from Darwin, he's getting a lot of notice, more and more."


Some more photos from today. I like how some still wear masks lol. 

Anyone from Michigan that can confirm this mental shit is going on? 

Isn't this some kind of terrorist act? Like you're knowingly spreading a virus and even if you don't get sick you are endangering so many. The last picture shows them blocking emergency vehicles from traveling down the road to possibly save someone from the virus.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Some more photos from today. I like how some still wear masks lol.
> 
> Anyone from Michigan that can confirm this mental shit is going on?
> 
> Isn't this some kind of terrorist act? Like you're knowingly spreading a virus and even if you don't get sick you are endangering so many. The last picture shows them blocking emergency vehicles from traveling down the road to possibly save someone from the virus.


Vote republicans out.....


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This might be the weed talking, but I am getting tripped up by 'flattening of the curve' being a strategy, when it is just talking about when the inflection point on that graphs is no longer increasing at an increasing rate right?


No, it's currently the primary national strategy and it's not enough.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 15, 2020)

topcat said:


> He wants himself and his family to have patent rights to a test, as well as a vaccine.
> Edit: Oh, and with his signature on them.


And we all know what the outcome will be .....




Look at his fat face .... expression is telling .

WINNING


----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> And we all know what the outcome will be .....
> 
> View attachment 4535107
> View attachment 4535106
> ...


Only the freshest roadkill.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)

So, Donald was too lazy and incompetent to hire proper people to staff the administration and now he wants to suspend congress. It might be time for the inherent powers of the house. Who is gonna vote for the money to keep you alive if congress is suspended?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*What Prompted Trump's Threats To Adjourn Congress? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The president threatened Wednesday to adjourn Congress so he can unilaterally install nominees to federal positions that he said are pertinent to the coronavirus crisis. The Morning Joe panel discusses what would be an unprecedented move. Aired on 4/16/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)

So Donald is hoarding medical supplies for those red states that comply with his reopening efforts, it won't help them much if they follow his advice. Perhaps this will be the bitch slap back to reality the red states need, but I wouldn't count on it, it will end up like WWII and the final battle of Berlin.
The charlatan preachers in the mega churches all through the south are eagerly waiting for the collection plate to be passed around. If Donald can con ya, anybody can con ya, especially your preacher.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Is Trump Seeking A Red-State Reopening Effort? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The Morning Joe panel discusses the president's decision to temporarily halt funding to the WHO, Trump's plan to reopen the economy by May 1, the House Speaker's remarks on Trump and stimulus checks. Aired on 4/15/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Look at his fat face .... expression is telling .


He's wondering if someone spit in his food, Donald has eaten a lot of spit, until someone clued him in. That's why he eats cheeseburgers from McDonald's or has a goon stand over the cook and watch the waiter. Always treat those who serve you politely and with respect, or you too may eat their spit.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's wondering if someone spit in his food, Donald has eaten a lot of spit, until someone clued him in. That's why he eats cheeseburgers from McDonald's or has a goon stand over the cook and watch the waiter. Always treat those who serve you politely and with respect, or you too may eat their spit.


Spit? Trump eats shit pie, guaranteed


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> The limit on testing is intentional.
> 
> If we were able to test widespread as we should, the numbers would be at least 10 times what they are now. That would make Trump look 10 times more stupid than he presently does.
> 
> Make no mistake: Trump does not want widespread testing. Ever. He'll do anything to prevent it.


that's a bingo! -Christoph Waltz

try to tell them and they don't even get it..pretending that it's not true won't make it less scary..it's what he's doing, men- it's what he's doing and a very slippery slope to your worse fucking nightmare of hostile US takeover.


----------



## topcat (Apr 16, 2020)

OK, feeling a lot of anxiety, so...


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 16, 2020)

topcat said:


> OK, feeling a lot of anxiety, so...


Pretty amazing, I think winwood was only 15 when he recorded John barley corn. I seen him once at hsmf


----------



## hillbill (Apr 16, 2020)

May 1 active infections will be much higher than before we started social distancing. Virulence is the same, it is just as contagious and there are millions of potential spreading points now. To talk of relaxing now is just a sadistic whim of a malevolent fuckin pig. 

There is no cure or effective treatment.

“Everything donald trump touches dies”

JONESTOWN


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2020)

Ohio looks like an episode of Walking Dead.


----------



## topcat (Apr 16, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Pretty amazing, I think winwood was only 15 when he recorded John barley corn. I seen him once at hsmf


You might be thinking of him with the Spencer Davis Group, "John Barleycorn" came when Traffic reunited.
Edit: Yes, a multi-talented instrumentalist, plus that voice!


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 16, 2020)

topcat said:


> You might be thinking of him with the Spencer Davis Group, "John Barleycorn" came after Traffic reunited.


Ah, yes, thank you.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 16, 2020)

trumpvirus has killed 30,000 Americans
.
45 days and halfway to US losses in Vietnam

Piss poor and weak response by trump has made the most advanced and by far the richest country on the planet #1 in trumpvirus deaths.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Apr 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trumpvirus has killed 30,000 Americans
> .
> 45 days and halfway to US losses in Vietnam
> 
> Piss poor and weak response by trump has made the most advanced and by far the richest country on the planet #1 in trumpvirus deaths.


"Nobody knew there would be a pandemic..." Well, no _literate _person.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trumpvirus has killed 30,000 Americans
> .
> 45 days and halfway to US losses in Vietnam
> 
> Piss poor and weak response by trump has made the most advanced and by far the richest country on the planet #1 in trumpvirus deaths.


You got to protest afterwards or your government will keep walking over you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)

*Trump Repeats Coronavirus Failures in Push to "Reopen" Economy: A Closer Look*


----------



## topcat (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> in telluride and surrouding county (san juan I think), a guy who has a home there also owns a biotech firm in Europe. he paid for everybody to be tested in the entire county. somewhere like this would be where to test the strategy of test and trace and isolate. and leave it out of the hands of gov't.


Is Colorado going to be ready when it's time to do this?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Is Colorado going to be ready when it's time to do this?


i haven't heard anything about test results. or i missed it. 

but it would be interesting to see how people react: if they test positive, will they willingly give up info to help tracing? will they even self quarantine after testing pos? and for the people that do help, how efficiently will they be able to trace contacts both people and places? 
i think it was less than 5000 people in the county so it would be a good test.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i haven't heard anything about test results. or i missed it.
> 
> but it would be interesting to see how people react: if they test positive, will they willingly give up info to help tracing? will they even self quarantine after testing pos? and for the people that do help, how efficiently will they be able to trace contacts both people and places?
> i think it was less than 5000 people in the county so it would be a good test.


If we had a rational person in charge of the federal government, they would start small with testing and contact tracing by beginning in smaller-populated areas that aren't yet seeing coronavirus cases. As you point out, there are a lot of details to be worked out before we will be ready to open up.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> If we had a rational person in charge of the federal government, they would start small with testing and contact tracing by beginning in smaller-populated areas that aren't yet seeing coronavirus cases. As you point out, there are a lot of details to be worked out before we will be ready to open up.


yeah, for sure. even if you had a simulation where you tell people you tested pos, you tested neg, etc. here's what you need to do next kinda thing. maybe trump can appoint both of us as Virus Czars?


----------



## spek9 (Apr 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> maybe trump can appoint both of us as Virus Czars?


You're far too intelligent and open-minded to be appointed to any position by Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> yeah, for sure. even if you had a simulation where you tell people you tested pos, you tested neg, etc. here's what you need to do next kinda thing. maybe trump can appoint both of us as Virus Czars?


I wouldn't take the job unless it included the power to fire the President. Look at how the man-baby is wasting Dr Fauci's time, making him stand behind him for hours at a time. No way I'd work for him. He'd have to be subordinate to us. 

It was a risk and feels like a long time ago, maybe I shouldn't have done it but I don't regret holding the Apocalypse Now family bbq and tequila night on Friday 13th of March. It might be the last time I see some of those people. The Gov ordered people stay home and isolate the following week. Nobody got sick and we agreed it was the last time we'd get together. It was only a month ago but the world ended then. We are in a new one now.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Ohio looks like an episode of Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They want their cheeseburgers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)

I posted this because we are seeing signs of it here now, I don't particularly agree with some of the views expressed either! I live in Canada and there are reasons for my less passionate views on this topic. I trust my government and I believe in Canada we have competent, responsible government. Even if we do all the right things here, we are still gonna be punished by the criminally negligence of US federal response.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The Shutdown Backlash Is Coming Soon—With a Vengeance


It’s possible to support the stay-at-home order and still deeply resent it.




www.politico.com





*The Shutdown Backlash Is Coming Soon—With a Vengeance*
*It’s possible to support the stay-at-home order and still deeply resent it.*

Laughter has been banned indefinitely during the pandemic, by order of all but a few hold-out governors, on the unanimous recommendation of health experts.
Many people, however, found it challenging to abide by the rules early in the crisis, when libertarian Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky announced that he had caught coronavirus (or, more precisely, that coronavirus had caught him). They had to conceal their amusement by directing laughter and potential airborne germs into bent elbows.

What kind of sick person is entertained by the sickness of another person?

Well, the kind of person who enjoys discovering new evidence that the Political Gods have a sense of humor. Just as there are famously no atheists in a foxhole, it would seem that there are few small-government libertarians in the midst of a pandemic.
Paul himself was out of the Senate in quarantine, so he was spared the indignity a few days later of joining a 96 to zero vote of his colleagues (including many self-described fiscal conservatives) in passing a two-trillion dollar emergency coronavirus recovery bill, which it is now clear is only a down payment on the eventual cost of federal efforts to protect the country from economic catastrophe after a nationwide shutdown. Ideology, it seems, has been suspended; everyone is counting on Big Government now.
Now that Paul has recovered—he says he felt fine and symptom-free the whole time—it is a good time to ask: Are we sure that the pandemic joke will ultimately be on him?
What if the opposite is true? Far from rendering Paul’s brand of politics irrelevant, it seems possible, even probable, that the wake of the coronavirus will be a powerful boost to the animating spirit of libertarianism: Leave me alone.

Among the questions looming over American politics is about the nature of what promise to be multiple backlashes over different dimensions of the coronavirus crisis. Most obvious is what price Trump pays for his administration’s tardiness in responding to the contagion in its early stages. Less obvious is what price supporters of activist government pay for the most astounding and disruptive intervention in the everyday life of the nation since World War II.

The imminent libertarian surge is not a sure thing but it more than a hunch. In informal conversations, one hears the sentiment even from people I know to be fundamentally progressive and inclined to defer to whatever health officials say is responsible and necessary to mitigate the worst effects of coronavirus. It is possible both to support the shutdown and powerfully resent it — the draconian nature of the response, and the widespread perception that to voice skepticism of any aspect of its necessity is outside respectable bounds.
The absolutist nature of the country’s shutdown and the economic rescue package have democratic consent—enacted by a bipartisan roster of governors and overwhelming votes in Congress—but it was the kind of consent achieved by warning would-be dissenters, _Are you serious? There is no choice!_
Many people concluded that for now there is nothing to do but suck it up. It won’t be surprising if some of those people eventually have an intense desire to spit out.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)

43% of Americans still approve of Trump, you are screwed as far as enforcing personal distancing rules go, most of these fools won't cooperate to save their own lives, much less anybody else's.

The really scary part is if he stayed off TV, twitter and STFU his poll numbers will rise like magic, they really want to believe, they are trying to shut their eyes and squeezing them as hard as they possibly can, all will quickly be forgotten and forgiven. All Donald has to do, is simply dummy up and he would be reelected, even after all this bullshit. Some say it's not possible, I say it's not possible to have a 42% approval rating after all this shit, but he has one and is only 8% away from breaking even.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)

America needs to get into war mode and had better adopt the attitude soon, this is a challenge on the scale of WWII, only with a higher causality rate. Social orthodoxy must be enforced, these whining assholes need to be interned in camps, just as those who were a threat to society were then. I'm not talking about locking up minorities either, just nazi's, fools and traitors. It's a last resort, but one that must be used nonetheless, the situation warrants it, your economic and actual survival depend on it. It didn't have to be this way at all, but eventually it will be, Trump must be removed from office, it's not a matter of preference, but of national survival. The democrats must at least try and if they don't succeed, they will at least expose the facts and the republicans too.

This is not my policy recommendation, it is my prediction.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 16, 2020)

Putin is running the USA.


----------



## topcat (Apr 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 43% of Americans still approve of Trump, you are screwed as far as enforcing personal distancing rules go, most of these fools won't cooperate to save their own lives, much less anybody else's.
> 
> The really scary part is if he stayed off TV, twitter and STFU his poll numbers will rise like magic, they really want to believe, they are trying to shut their eyes and squeezing them as hard as they possibly can, all will quickly be forgotten and forgiven. All Donald has to do, is simply dummy up and he would be reelected, even after all this bullshit. Some say it's not possible, I say it's not possible to have a 42% approval rating after all this shit, but he has one and is only 8% away from breaking even.


Any other president would be at 85%. W was at 51% prior to 9/11 and shot to 90%, the all-time high. Kermit the frog would score higher than Individual 1.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)

topcat said:


> Any other president would be at 85%. W was at 51% prior to 9/11 and shot to 90%, the all-time high. Kermit the frog would score higher than Individual 1.


I hope you are 100% right, I look at his approval numbers and I'm stunned, I know that it means they won't vote for him, but still, the disconnection from reality is staggering. One of those spells of rage and frustration I guess, most people with a brain are doing that these days.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 16, 2020)

Oh my god I think we are over the hump after hearing the task force briefing and the 3 phase plan. I am going to sleep a lot better tonight . I have been having horrific nightmares every night. I put in For my vacation for 3 weeks in a July and will get that tracker install immediately in my phone to make sure I avoid all the positives out there. What a relief!!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i haven't heard anything about test results. or i missed it.
> 
> but it would be interesting to see how people react: *if they test positive, will they willingly give up info to help tracing*? will they even self quarantine after testing pos? and for the people that do help, how efficiently will they be able to trace contacts both people and places?
> i think it was less than 5000 people in the county so it would be a good test.


it's not an STD..why wouldn't they?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 43% of Americans still approve of Trump, you are screwed as far as enforcing personal distancing rules go, most of these fools won't cooperate to save their own lives, much less anybody else's.
> 
> The really scary part is if he stayed off TV, twitter and STFU his poll numbers will rise like magic, they really want to believe, they are trying to shut their eyes and squeezing them as hard as they possibly can, all will quickly be forgotten and forgiven. All Donald has to do, is simply dummy up and he would be reelected, even after all this bullshit. Some say it's not possible, I say it's not possible to have a 42% approval rating after all this shit, but he has one and is only 8% away from breaking even.


there's still 58% that don't..but the electoral college renders us diluted..if you're a hillbilly in flyover Red, your vote counts up to 4x as much.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *America needs to get into war mode* and had better adopt the attitude soon, this is a challenge on the scale of WWII, only with a higher causality rate. Social orthodoxy must be enforced, these whining assholes need to be interned in camps, just as those who were a threat to society were then. I'm not talking about locking up minorities either, just nazi's, fools and traitors. It's a last resort, but one that must be used nonetheless, the situation warrants it, your economic and actual survival depend on it. It didn't have to be this way at all, but eventually it will be, Trump must be removed from office, it's not a matter of preference, but of national survival. The democrats must at least try and if they don't succeed, they will at least expose the facts and the republicans too.
> 
> This is not my policy recommendation, it is my prediction.


Ahhhhhh, another vote for Revolution!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Ahhhhhh, another vote for Revolution!!


Not revolution in America, common sense, 86% of voters continue to support lockdowns in spite of the economic damage. Majority rules and they get interned under emergency regulations, it's law and order, not revolution.

If you don't vote for Joe against Trump you are a piece of shit, or insane.


----------



## ChristianGrowsitCrews (Apr 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Well it's official Ladies & Gentlemen, this morning the 2019 novel coronavirus (COVID-19)) was declared a global threat by the W.H.O.
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Live Updates: W.H.O. Declares Pandemic as Number of Infected Countries Grows
> ...


No virus spread in NYC. Hospitals are empty. I don't know what that stuff they are showing on TV is coming from. Really. NYC does not have a problem. There was a bust on fancy restaurants selling high-Adrenochrome blood as well as human trafficking stings, that's what New Rochelle shutdown was about. You should be fine, but wear a mask just in case.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not revolution in America, common sense, 86% of voters continue to support lockdowns in spite of the economic damage. Majority rules and they get interned under emergency regulations, it's law and order, not revolution.
> 
> *If you don't vote for Joe against Trump you are a piece of shit, or insane.*


everybody is entitled to vote and to exercise it in any manner they wish or not- the American way..is choice have you not seen a Cheesecake Factory menu?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2020)

ChristianGrowsitCrews said:


> No virus spread in NYC. Hospitals are empty. I don't know what that stuff they are showing on TV is coming from. Really. NYC does not have a problem. There was a bust on fancy restaurants selling high-Adrenochrome blood as well as human trafficking stings, that's what New Rochelle shutdown was about. You should be fine, but wear a mask just in case.


welcome new Trumper* sock..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> everybody is entitled to vote and to exercise it in any manner they wish or not- the American way..is choice have you not seen a Cheesecake Factory menu?


Yes or no, are you a piece of shit? Are you going to vote for Joe or stay home like a spoiled child, inquiring minds want to know if you are a waste of time.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yes or no, are you a piece of shit? Are you going to vote for Joe or stay home like a spoiled child, inquiring minds want to know if you are a waste of time.


i don't kiss and tell, Canadian.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)

ChristianGrowsitCrews said:


> No virus spread in NYC. Hospitals are empty. I don't know what that stuff they are showing on TV is coming from. Really. NYC does not have a problem. There was a bust on fancy restaurants selling high-Adrenochrome blood as well as human trafficking stings, that's what New Rochelle shutdown was about. You should be fine, but wear a mask just in case.


Looks like I got my answer, you are an enemy of America spreading dangerous disinformation in a time of national crises. @potroast should pull the pin on ya ASAP.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Putin is running the USA.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i don't kiss and tell, Canadian.


What are you ashamed of then, a patriot would be proud to do their part for the country. Shit or get off the pot and don't whine about Donald here again if you won't vote to remove him. Think not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country, someone who was fit for office once said that. If you won't vote against Trump you support him, there is no fence to sit on. Get in line or STFU, I've been nice, but this shit is costing American lives by the tens of thousands, and I have American friends. The poor are getting hurt the most and you only really care about yourself.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 16, 2020)

See, for every action, there is a reaction.
There is always a balance, and maybe this will help a little bit.








Global leaders back peace ceasefire so the world can fight coronavirus instead


INTERNATIONAL leaders have proposed a world peace ceasefire to focus efforts on battling coronavirus. France’s President Emmanuel Macron announced yesterday that President Trump, Prime Minist…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2020)

ChristianGrowsitCrews said:


> No virus spread in NYC. Hospitals are empty. I don't know what that stuff they are showing on TV is coming from. Really. NYC does not have a problem. There was a bust on fancy restaurants selling high-Adrenochrome blood as well as human trafficking stings, that's what New Rochelle shutdown was about. You should be fine, but wear a mask just in case.


Tard


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)

We are about a month away from many people losing their internet and cell phone accounts, many people will be completely cut off from outside sources of information soon. Many have never known a world without the internet and some young people are going to go through cell phone withdrawal. The state or federal governments are going to have to do something about this, internet access is a vital piece of infrastructure and how many access government programs. People will need to cooperate and share their wireless connections with neighbors and even split the cost 3 or 4 ways with neighbors.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 16, 2020)

Will the fat fuck sign everyone of those checks with his SHARPIE ? .... the Alabama Hurricane one ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2020)

*Michigan Health Care Worker Blasts 'Idiots' Protesting Stay-Home Order | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





James Smith, a health care worker from Lansing, Michigan took to social media to blast protesters clogging roads during a protest against the state's stay-at-home order. Aired on 4/15/2020.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2020)

If you support trump, you are a fascist also.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

Love the way this former republican puts things.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*“Baghdad Don”: Trump Blasted For Most Inept Response To “Any Crisis In History” | MSNBC*





Veteran strategist and former Republican Steve Schmidt argues President Trump has exhibited the most inept response of any president to any crisis in history. Schmidt tells MSNBC’s Ari Melber that many avoidable problems in the US response to the coronavirus pandemic revealed Trump’s failures as a president, and historians will look back on this as a time when a reality show star “New York con man” narrowly ended up as President and was simply not prepared. Aired on 4/16/2020.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2020)

Doing almost nothing until the middle of March has killed thousands of Americans through trump’s negligent homoside.


----------



## topcat (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> See, for every action, there is a reaction.
> There is always a balance, and maybe this will help a little bit.
> 
> 
> ...


He who fights and runs away, lives to fight another day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

Here is the way other countries are dealing with the pandemic, Singapore had an outbreak, but they test, trace and isolate the ill, they can detect and react quickly, America can't.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Coronavirus outbreak: Some Canadian businesses preparing to reopen; is it too early?*


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2020)

I just heard trumpvirus say “Go ahead punk, Make My Day”.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm not talking about locking up minorities either, just nazi's, fools and traitors.


The United States had the highest prison population before the virus scare. 

Would you say a forcible quarantine is at least a kind of "locking up" and does that mean it might be appropriate to say "Prison Nation" now, given the large percent of people who've had their movement restricted?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2020)

Pretty big stretch even for RR. Logic not present.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

*An idea for a COVID-19 victims memorial (repost)*
A Lincoln like memorial, with a marble Donald in the chair, tweeting on his phone in front of a stone TV, sitting alone in the cold stone edifice. Surrounding the monument for many square miles would be arrayed gravestones representing every victim of coronavirus from across the nation, it would dwarf all military graveyards. Donald in his columned house with 2' high TRUMP gold plated letters over the top, surrounded by the tombstones of a tens of thousands of victims, each one with KBT (Killed By Trump) engraved at the top over the name, each one spaced 6' apart. It can serve as Donald's "presidential library"of sorts, a monument to dereliction of duty, incompetence, unfitness for office and failure as commander and chief.

The government will seize his properties next year anyway for money laundering and tax evasion, this will be a good use for the golf courses. With in a year of being removed from office he will be in prison and won't have a pot to piss in unless it's provided by the prison authorities. Maybe he can tap his following of suckers for some cash, "Free Donald", will be their slogan, maybe Vlad might even kick in a few bucks.

Hopefully it will be sited on one of Donald's old golf courses, but I doubt there would be enough room, generations of Americans can visit and contemplate the importance of responsible government by an adult. It would be money very well spent, you don't want to forget this experience as a nation, it's far too valuable to lose and too dearly purchased. People can bring their kids and grandkids and explain what it was all about, like some war memorial. In a way it will be a war memorial, a civil war II war memorial, more costly than the first one in lives, the first time they wore grey kepies, this time it was red MAGA hats. All will die in roughly the same numbers, red or blue, winning...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> The United States had the highest prison population before the virus scare.
> 
> Would you say a forcible quarantine is at least a kind of "locking up" and does that mean it might be appropriate to say "Prison Nation" now, given the large percent of people who've had their movement restricted?


During war time you lock up antisocial elements and traitors, they did in briton and they did in America. German spies were summarily executed after military tribunals on presidential orders. The public health laws give the state tremendous power, they've been on the books for well over a hundred years and the courts agreed. Fuck your ideals, get out of line and we will fuck you, no argument, go straight to jail or an internment camp, you get your trial there. Remember Rob, almost all senior judges are older people who are very vulnerable to covid-19, most also have a brain in their head and want to survive.

YOUR MEANINGLESS QUESTIONS AND ILLOGICAL ARGUMENTS WILL IMPRESS THEM EVEN LESS THAN ME. Don't bother responding, I'm not the one you have to convince, that would be a judge in your own community.


----------



## topcat (Apr 17, 2020)

It's OK to be wrong, Trumpists. It's like _learning._


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> During war time you lock up antisocial elements and traitors, they did in briton and they did in America. German spies were summarily executed after military tribunals on presidential orders. The public health laws give the state tremendous power, they've been on the books for well over a hundred years and the courts agreed. Fuck your ideals, get out of line and we will fuck you, no argument, go straight to jail or an internment camp, you get your trial there. Remember Rob, almost all senior judges are older people who are very vulnerable to covid-19, most also have a brain in their head and want to survive.
> 
> YOUR MEANINGLESS QUESTIONS AND ILLOGICAL ARGUMENTS WILL IMPRESS THEM EVEN LESS THAN ME. Don't bother responding, I'm not the one you have to convince, that would be a judge in your own community.


Not that I'm a Constitution polisher, but couldn't a "traitor" be defined as a Politician acting outside the Constitution ? Which is happening all over the USA.

Aren't "the people" ultimately the judge of judges who work with Politicians / traitors ? 

Don't bother responding, the questions were rhetorical, slave.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2020)

No, we can't just make up definitions likes that.
You might say “Words have meanings”.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> No, we can't just make up definitions likes that.
> You might say “Words have meanings”.


People (ignorant people that is) do it all the time.

Example: surreal.

Years ago the word was very rarely used for a good reason. It means "very brightly colored" and "other worldly".

It defined the surrealist movement in art.

But then idiots started using it to mean "unreal" because they thought it made them sound smarter.

So now, that definition of surreal has been modified to also include unreal because a bunch of morons liked using the word incorrectly.

In the end, idiots in large numbers can change anything, even the definition of words.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 17, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> People (ignorant people that is) do it all the time.
> 
> Example: surreal.
> 
> ...


Literally.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2020)

People that keep saying literally piss me me off


----------



## topcat (Apr 17, 2020)

An acid trip is surreal, literally.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 17, 2020)

topcat said:


> An acid trip is surreal, literally.


Especially if you put on a marathon of 'The Universe'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

*Sen. Schumer Calls For Nationalized Testing, Boosting Small Business | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Sen. Chuck Schumer, D-NY, says the president's plan to reopen the economy is flawed due to a lack of testing. Sen. Schumer also discusses getting money into the hands of small businesses and the importance of government. Aired on 04/17/2020.


----------



## topcat (Apr 17, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Especially if you put on a marathon of 'The Universe'.


The Wizard of Oz was a fave.
Edit: If I were to take it today, (prefer mushrooms) I'd put on anything about Quantum physics.


----------



## topcat (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey, is Drumpf's hair colorist in isolation? His hair is now gray, to match his skin color. Spook.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 17, 2020)

anybody heard from @Jimdamick or @captainmorgan


----------



## topcat (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey, Trump: "Your time's comin', it better be soon, boy"


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 17, 2020)

*After Fauci urged caution in reopening the economy, Fox News turned to Dr. Phil for a second opinion .... the clown show continues *

After Anthony S. Fauci, the nation’s leading infectious disease expert, explained the White House’s new guidelines for states to slowly reopen their economies in a three-phase process, Fox News host *Laura Ingraham* ( Fox News in-house whore ) *sought another opinion* later in the show.

She turned to Phil McGraw, better known as Dr. Phil, television psychologist to the masses.
Yep ... Baldy McHack . Not a medical doctor but 
experience in psychology, sociology and observation. Other words ... a nobody. 

He acknowledged that the novel coronavirus is killing Americans — more than 33,000 as of early Friday — but also wondered why the economy would shut down over the pandemic but continues to function as people die from lung cancer, car crashes and pool drownings. (Unlike coronavirus, none of the causes of death listed by Dr. Phil are contagious.)

“We don’t shut the country down for that,” said Dr. Phil, after he cited inaccurate statistics on accidental deaths. “Yet we are doing it for this and the fallout is going to last for years because people’s lives are being destroyed.”

The conflicting views, one from the most qualified source available on the topic and the other from a talk-show host with questionable credentials, highlighted again how expert advice on the novel coronavirus has frequently been undermined by celebrity doctors with little to no infectious disease experience.

Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and a member of the White House coronavirus task force, urged a cautious approach on Ingraham’s show Thursday night. His advice was quickly undercut by Dr. Phil in a following segment, when he argued states should reopen their economies even if lives might be lost to the virus to prevent anxiety and depression.

“People are dying from the coronavirus,” Dr. Phil said. “I get that.”

Then, *he launched into his theories *about what might happen if people don’t return to work and school soon. In doing so, he cited incorrect statistics and repeated talking points Fauci and other experts have disputed.

The conversations came after President Trump released new federal guidelines on Thursday that lay out a three-phase plan to eventually return to normal in places with minimal cases of the coronavirus. The recommendations place the onus on governors and mayors to determine when and how to return to normalcy.

*Dr. Phil joins other social distancing naysayers, like Dr. Oz, another TV doctor who told Fox News’s Sean Hannity on Wednesday that an unmitigated coronavirus death toll might be a “trade-off” worth making to reopen schools. Dr. Drew, known for his 30 years as host of the radio show “Loveline” and as a reality TV regular, also sparked controversy when he compared the coronavirus to the flu. *(Unlike Dr. Phil, both Dr. Oz and Dr. Drew are physicians, *though neither is an expert* in infectious diseases.)


Fauci, who is a licensed physician and immunologist, joined Ingraham to discuss the guidelines he helped write for slowly reopening the economy. He ended up having to dispute questionable claims the Fox News host repeated that compared the novel coronavirus to HIV and SARS and downplayed the need for a vaccine. Fauci and others have suggested some level of social distancing guidelines may need to remain in place until a vaccine is developed.


“On the question of a vaccine, we don’t have a vaccine for SARS,” Ingraham said. “We don’t have a vaccine for HIV, and life did go on, right? So the idea that we’re definitely going to have a vaccine, we didn’t really approach much else in the same way as we’re pegging going back to normal with a vaccine, did we?”


Fauci responded by pointing out the stark differences between HIV, the virus that caused SARS and the novel coronavirus. He said HIV was “entirely different” because researchers developed effective treatments that allow people to live with HIV/AIDS. And SARS, he said, disappeared on its own, which ended efforts to develop a vaccine.


“I think it is a little bit misleading, maybe, to compare what we’re going through now with HIV or SARS,” Fauci told Ingraham. “They’re really different.”


“But, we don’t know,” Ingraham said in response. “This could disappear. I mean, SARS did pretty much disappear. This could as well, correct?”


“You know, anything could, Laura,” Fauci said. “But I have to tell you, the degree of efficiency of transmissibility of this is really unprecedented in anything that I’ve seen. It’s an extraordinarily efficient virus in transmitting from one person to another. Those kind of viruses don’t just disappear.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> anybody heard from @Jimdamick or @captainmorgan


Haven't seen the Captain since since Mar 28th and I PM'd him last night, when last on he was complaining of a sore throat and is in Michigan with a die in place order issued by the governor for guys like the Captain, no ventilators for seniors there.

Jimmy was on more recently and never indicated any new health issues, though he is in a hot spot, now I'm concerned about him too.

I figured we'd lose members over this bullshit, I hope I'm wrong about the Captain and hope to hear from jimmy soon.

Stay home and stay safe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *After Fauci urged caution in reopening the economy, Fox News turned to Dr. Phil for a second opinion .... the clown show continues *
> 
> After Anthony S. Fauci, the nation’s leading infectious disease expert, explained the White House’s new guidelines for states to slowly reopen their economies in a three-phase process, Fox News host *Laura Ingraham* ( Fox News in-house whore ) *sought another opinion* later in the show.
> 
> ...


Fauci will be fired soon, par for the course. The only thing stopping Donald from firing Dr Fauci is that he would lose control of him and he would be on TV doing alternate briefings that would compete with Donald's nightly dog and pony show. With a good producer, Dr Fauci and his panel of fellow experts would blow Donald out of the water as far as TV ratings go, the only metric Donald cares about. They would also fact check him in real time and constantly call for testing while offering useful advice to the nation and governors.

Fauci will be fired, we can see the familiar pattern, those who oppose Trump would be wise to give him a landing place and resources. I'm pretty sure Bill Gates would be on the phone to him with an offer of a billion or so to put at his disposal. He would end up on Biden's team and with a senior position in his administration, it's the only thing stopping Donald from firing him, fear. Soon anger will overcome that fear, Fauci deals in facts and reality, Donald hates both and acts impulsively.


----------



## vostok (Apr 17, 2020)

On my Mind as I have my Holidays in Sweden ................................. (wheres theirs no covid at least you think)

*Coronavirus: The untold story of America's biggest outbreak * (very Long but good)

just as bad as* ...Australia launches criminal probe into cruise ship *

and Today*: China raised its official Covid-19 death toll by 50%, adding 1,290 fatalities to the Wuhan Death Toll *


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Haven't seen the Captain since since Mar 28th and I PM'd him last night, when last on he was complaining of a sore throat and is in Michigan with a die in place order issued by the governor for guys like the Captain, no ventilators for seniors there.
> 
> Jimmy was on more recently and never indicated any new health issues, though he is in a hot spot, now I'm concerned about him too.
> 
> ...


That is commendable that although we may be faceless members here , we are reaching out from many points around .
I’m in California and honestly do look forward to the conversations here ... even with the trolls and non-believers. We have to realize this is a history making event that probably none of us could ever think we would see in a lifetime. Those people that become flagrant about the severity and seriousness of this pandemic , deserve their just deserts and will not garner any sympathy. I still see the rampant disregard to distance , cover and even basic hygiene efforts when in retail settings. Open sneezing , kids in tow , hugging , baby car seats in carts ( newborns ) , used PPE scattered about.

I rather follow the science than politics .... ironically this political forum is usually the “ last “ section of RIU , I would normally frequent.
Another eye opening result of this pandemic , is the huge flood of SOCK / NOOB members crawling out of Moscow or YouTube grows.

Hopefully in a foreseeable future , we all will have these “ war stories “ to pass on. And over a Massive RIU Smoke Sesh.

Although , I am a keyboard member in name only ... I wish all of you safety and wellness. 
Especially to those members missing in action.


----------



## vostok (Apr 17, 2020)

Protesters took to the streets in Michigan on Thursday to protest the "excessive quarantine"

whats wrong with this pic, too old, too close, lemme look atya gun?, unshaven ideal for virus
and they wanna go back to 'normal' life, as Trump wants to free up Democratic states as lab rats? first









Coronavirus: President Trump defends tweets against US states' lockdowns


He says some measures are "too tough", but health experts warn lifting them will increase infection.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 17, 2020)

vostok said:


> Protesters took to the streets in Michigan on Thursday to protest the "excessive quarantine"
> 
> whats wrong with this pic, too old, too close, lemme look atya gun?, unshaven ideal for virus
> and they wanna go back to 'normal' life, as Trump wants to free up Democratic states as lab rats? first
> ...


I believe you are on to something.....


----------



## vostok (Apr 17, 2020)

Shit and I was planning on building my own slide-on Camper for my Christmas escape ...lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 17, 2020)

FYI ... The fine print


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Well it's official Ladies & Gentlemen, this morning the 2019 novel coronavirus (COVID-19)) was declared a global threat by the W.H.O.
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Live Updates: W.H.O. Declares Pandemic as Number of Infected Countries Grows
> ...


HEY JIMMY, WE WERE WORRIED THE BUG GOT YA!  Glad to see yer still kicking.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 17, 2020)

vostok said:


> Protesters took to the streets in Michigan on Thursday to protest the "excessive quarantine"
> 
> whats wrong with this pic, too old, too close, lemme look atya gun?, unshaven ideal for virus
> and they wanna go back to 'normal' life, as Trump wants to free up Democratic states as lab rats? first
> ...


I always worry I am going to see my dad/brothers in one of these pics one day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I always worry I am going to see my dad/brothers in one of these pics one day.


Someone is gonna kill them with covid-19, if they want civil war someone is going to give it to them. Infecting them is one way to end this bullshit and someone will. You might want to bullshit them and say you've heard there is a plan among the libertards to do them in with covid-19 at these protests by having infected people show up. It might even save their lives.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> HEY JIMMY, WE WERE WORRIED THE BUG GOT YA!  Glad to see yer still kicking.


My real name is James, & I hate Jimmy because the people that used too abuse me in 3rd grade would always sing Jimmy Crack Corn, which rhymed with my last name, Coyne, and then procced to beat the fuck out of me 
Anyway, call me Jim/James/dickhead, anything but Jimmy, it just brings up bad memory's.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> My real name is James, & I hate Jimmy because the people that used too abuse me in 3rd grade would always sing Jimmy Crack Corn, which rhymed with my last name, Coyne, and then procced to beat the fuck out of me
> Anyway, call me Jim/James/dickhead, anything but Jimmy, it just brings up bad memory's.


Sure thing James, glad yer still with us, people were wondering, means they care.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 17, 2020)

topcat said:


> Hey, Trump: "Your time's comin', it better be soon, boy"


Fuck you Trump
Yea, he didn't realize that he's just an asshole


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> people were wondering, means they care.


And it is very, truly appreciated.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> And it is very, truly appreciated.


now only the captain is MIA. glad to see you around. slainte!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2020)

vostok said:


> Protesters took to the streets in Michigan on Thursday to protest the "excessive quarantine"
> 
> whats wrong with this pic, too old, too close, lemme look atya gun?, unshaven ideal for virus
> and they wanna go back to 'normal' life, as Trump wants to free up Democratic states as lab rats? first
> ...


They just need someone to snuggle them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> They just need someone to snuggle them.
> 
> View attachment 4536897


rumor has it biden is buying a girl's talent show so he can walk in on them naked. just kidding, trumptard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> They just need someone to snuggle them.
> 
> View attachment 4536897


Nice job of helping Trump by posting this bullshit. I wonder why you did it?


----------



## spek9 (Apr 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *After Fauci urged caution in reopening the economy, Fox News turned to Dr. Phil for a second opinion .... the clown show continues *
> 
> After Anthony S. Fauci, the nation’s leading infectious disease expert, explained the White House’s new guidelines for states to slowly reopen their economies in a three-phase process, Fox News host *Laura Ingraham* ( Fox News in-house whore ) *sought another opinion* later in the show.
> 
> ...


Dr. Phil?!? LMFAO!!

Damn. Really scraping the bottom of the barrel for scientific medical propaganda. The man's a fucking televised fruitcake.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 17, 2020)

This is good

Governor Cuomo finally, essentially tells Trump too shut the fuck up & do your job


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nice job of helping Trump by posting this bullshit. I wonder why you did it?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> rumor has it biden is buying a girl's talent show so he can walk in on them naked. just kidding, trumptard.


----------



## topcat (Apr 17, 2020)

A little entertainment. Indo Rock. Too muckin' fuch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4536922


You've still got time to take it down, so I've still got time to blame you fellow Canadian..
Trump is a real and present danger to our country and anything anybody does to help him get reelected is wrong, please take it down. Its propaganda and only a sucker would post it, a deliberate distortion of reality that tries to equate Biden with Trump.

You can remove it and should.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You've still got time to take it down, so I've still got time to blame you fellow Canadian..
> Trump is a real and present danger to our country and anything anybody does to help him get reelected is wrong, please take it down. Its propaganda and only a sucker would post it, a deliberate distortion of reality that tries to equate Biden with Trump.
> 
> You can remove it and should.


I agree with you on Trump, but he's still controlled by the corporations, just like Biden. I thought for sure Bernie was going to win and finally help the country, but the corporations said no.

I know trump is a perv and he grabs women by the pussy. I do also think this is creepy AF too though. Reminds me of my great uncle who would hug and squeeze my female cousins for way too long.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is good
> 
> Governor Cuomo finally, essentially tells Trump too shut the fuck up & do your job


no shit, i was wondering when he was gonna sack up and put Dotard on blast. about time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I agree with you on Trump, but he's still controlled by the corporations, just like Biden. I thought for sure Bernie was going to win and finally help the country, but the corporations said no.
> 
> I know trump is a perv and he grabs women by the pussy. I do also think this is creepy AF too though. Reminds me of my great uncle who would hug and squeeze my female cousins for way too long.
> 
> View attachment 4536946


Tard


----------



## topcat (Apr 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I agree with you on Trump, but he's still controlled by the corporations, just like Biden. I thought for sure Bernie was going to win and finally help the country, but the corporations said no.
> 
> I know trump is a perv and he grabs women by the pussy. I do also think this is creepy AF too though. Reminds me of my great uncle who would hug and squeeze my female cousins for way too long.
> 
> View attachment 4536946


We have a clear and present danger in the Out House. I don't like Biden, but he's getting my vote. Don't give ammunition to the enemy. Don't be "that guy."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I agree with you on Trump, but he's still controlled by the corporations, just like Biden. I thought for sure Bernie was going to win and finally help the country, but the corporations said no.
> 
> I know trump is a perv and he grabs women by the pussy. I do also think this is creepy AF too though. Reminds me of my great uncle who would hug and squeeze my female cousins for way too long.
> 
> View attachment 4536946


I'm not impressed, you are doing this bullshit for ideological reasons! It's not your goddamn country, these video loops are propaganda, who do you think produces these distortions of reality? Both sides are the same bullshit, it seems you've come out of your shell, you might as well rave about the fucking illuminati as far as I'm concerned. You appear to be a fool, you had an opportunity to correct a mistake, instead you doubled down on stupid like Trump.

You are merely pretending to be a progressive, you are really something else, prove me wrong and take down the posts or I'll make you own them here forever and call you a traitor for as long as you behave like one. This is no game, people are dying and you only care about your pet ideology, how are you different than any right wing trumper loonie. Posting this bullshit in a time of national crises. Who the fuck do you think you are impressing? The Americans here should go through you like shit through a goose for this crap and I'll help.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I agree with you on Trump, but he's still controlled by the corporations, just like Biden. I thought for sure Bernie was going to win and finally help the country, but the corporations said no.
> 
> I know trump is a perv and he grabs women by the pussy. I do also think this is creepy AF too though. Reminds me of my great uncle who would hug and squeeze my female cousins for way too long.
> 
> View attachment 4536946


Did your great uncle ever fly in 28 'calendar' girls for a private party for him and his pal Epstein?


Maybe next time you bring this up I can do another montage of Trump being a skeeve with his young daughter?

All adults touching kids is creepy. But you only have to listen to Trump's attempted rape confession to see one is not the same as the other.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 17, 2020)

I believe we finally outed Vilepuke as a Trumptard. @Unclebaldrick please add to Confederacy of Dunces


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 17, 2020)

Figure I would mod a scrubber for this .....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Figure I would mod a scrubber for this .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4537015


Attaching a face shield would be easy too, you could be making a fashion statement here...  The filter should last a year at least, now all ya gotta do is sell the healthcare workers on the design...


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 17, 2020)

White House to give $19B in farmer aid


President Donald Trump on Friday announced a $19 billion economic rescue package for farmers and ranchers, including a combination of direct payments and commodity purchases. Trump has counted farmers and rural voters among his most solid supporters, and he directed Secretary Sonny Perdue last...




news.google.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I believe we finally outed Vilepuke as a Trumptard. @Unclebaldrick please add to Confederacy of Dunces


Hey man, I don't appreciate being made fun of, thats like Trump low.
I grew up in a poor family, but I think I'm just as talented and bright as white kids. I agree with Biden on that note.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Figure I would mod a scrubber for this .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4537015


Lol, I just saw this picture trending on reddit. Is this actually you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Hey man, I don't appreciate being made fun of, thats like Trump low.
> I grew up in a poor family, but I think I'm just as talented and bright as white kids. I agree with Biden on that note.


I don't give fuck what color you are, you're posting pro Trump bullshit, take it down or own it. Born poor don't mean born stupid, but you're proving me wrong. You must be heading up the Canadian branch of blacks for Trump, supporting a racist is a strange attitude for a member of a minority.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't give fuck what color you are, you're posting pro Trump bullshit, take it down or own it. Born poor don't mean born stupid, but you're proving me wrong. You must be heading up the Canadian branch of blacks for Trump, supporting a racist is a strange attitude for a member of a minority.




If I'm not pro-Biden I'm automatically pro-Trump? Dafaq? Where does pro-Bernie and fuck the rest fit in? Dude was going to get you universal Healthcare and tax the billionaires to pay for it all like the 1950s. The other choices are some sort of a puppet. I can't be the only one that thinks the same way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4537079
> 
> If I'm not pro-Biden I'm automatically pro-Trump? Dafaq? Where does pro-Bernie and fuck the rest fit in? Dude was going to get you universal Healthcare and tax the billionaires to pay for it all like the 1950s. The other choices are some sort of a puppet. I can't be the only one that thinks the same way.


Don't post pro Trump propaganda made by Trumpers, if you don't want to be called a Trumper, then don't act like one, your actions speak louder than your words. Bernie dropped out, haven't you heard? He endorsed Biden as did the entire left wing of the party. This is not a normal situation and a normal person would not do what you are doing, if you believe as you claim. How does attacking Biden and helping the republicans move a progressive agenda forward?

I don't want to come down on you, but I will, I'm here to do war too, It's why I came here in the politics section in the first place, to oppose Trump and those who support him with their ACTIONS and words. I'm a Canadian patriot and member of the Liberal party of Canada, I have healthcare and if you are a Canadian you do too. If the American economy collapses where do you think we will end up?

I had the good grace to stay out of American politics during the primary, but that is over and I'm chopping heads off for Joe around here now and will continue to do so until election day or I'm banned. Get on board the only choice in town or get out of the way, you can take those disgusting posts down or you can own them, the editing window is still open, but it's your choice to correct a mistake or let it stand as an indicator of your character.

As election day approaches you can expect me to get more intense as I target trumpers, they are traitors and are gonna be prey, period. Blood has been spilled in huge amounts or haven't you noticed the misery and terror that surrounds you here. I don't want to make you my enemy, but I will if required.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't post pro Trump propaganda made by Trumpers, if you don't want to be called a Trumper, then don't act like one, your actions speak louder than your words. Bernie dropped out, haven't you heard? He endorsed Biden as did the entire left wing of the party. This is not a normal situation and a normal person would not do what you are doing, if you believe as you claim. How does attacking Biden and helping the republicans move a progressive agenda forward?
> 
> I don't want to come down on you, but I will, I'm here to do war too, It's why I came here in the politics section in the first place, to oppose Trump and those who support him with their ACTIONS and words. I'm a Canadian patriot and member of the Liberal party of Canada, I have healthcare and if you are a Canadian you do too. If the American economy collapses where do you think we will end up?
> 
> ...


You are a noble knight, fighting for whats right.

If you look at the photos I posted, many of them are making fun of Trump followers, like the people protesting in Ohio and Michigan.

I'm just sad Bernie didn't win.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> You are a noble knight, fighting for whats right.
> 
> If you look at the photos I posted, many of them are making fun of Trump followers, like the people protesting in Ohio and Michigan.
> 
> I'm just sad Bernie didn't win.


I'm not a knight, I'm just a Canadian who is pissed off at the evil I see. You ever wonder what those people in cages on the southern border are going through right now? The illegally caged refugees? The toddlers in cages? The two year olds appearing before judges being asked, "how do you plead"? The crying lonely small children in a fucking dog kennel with a silver blanket? You wanna know what moves me? Suffering moves me, stupid suffering. You can shit on me all day long, it does not bother me at all, unless you are right. Social and political stuff pisses me off, not people, not even Trump really, because I understand him. I'm not even angry at you, though I might come across that way in my posts. War is an impersonal thing with me, a task and a duty to be done, not enjoyed.

In the past few months things have taken an even more disastrous and dangerous turn and many lives have been lost unnecessarily and some of them have been Canadian lives too. It was all caused by racism, fear and hate. When I'm not waring I'm joking and trying to give hope and help my patriotic American friends in any way I can in the struggle for the soul of a nation. This is my community too and the battle is being fought in communities across America large, small and virtual.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> You are a noble knight, fighting for whats right.
> 
> If you look at the photos I posted, many of them are making fun of Trump followers, like the people protesting in Ohio and Michigan.
> 
> I'm just sad Bernie didn't win.


Here chill for a spell, I ain't that bad unless you are and then I can be a real prick  

See how vietnam did after they kicked they Americans out, I'm not on Uncle Sam's side in all things, typical Canadian eh.
*VIETNAM • 4K Cinematic FPV • FLog 120*


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 18, 2020)

How many Trumpers here dont think their $1200 stimulus is Social Aide funded by taxpayers? I guess if it has Trumps name on the check its not considered fiscally libtard to a broke fucktard. 
Conservatives should tear up their stimulus checks in protest against big government


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2020)

*Monologue: Bill's Home Box Office | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2020)

*New Rule: Panic Porn | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2020)

This guy is dangerous to Trump, many of his supporters might even listen to him, because he looks and sounds like a lot of them. He could even be getting through to a few of them.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about sunk costs and being wrong....*


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

Second Amendment, Electoral College, Fugitive Slave Act........ Too many concessions to Slavers haunting us til this day.

trump is a baby thug punk. 

Putin Puppet Baby


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


As a former paratrooper, this is 8up. In fact, the first thing you do when your parachute is not sufficiently slowing rate of descent, and you'd know exactly 4 seconds after you jump, is to jettison that shit and pop your reserve.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 18, 2020)

Nicolle Wallace from MSNBC actually had the audacity to call the POTUS a "punk" after he Tweeted support for his miscreants around the country that are protesting the Stay at Home rules (Why are they all Red States?)








Trump Encourages Protest Against Governors Who Have Imposed Virus Restrictions (Published 2020)


The president’s stark departure from his message on Thursday night, when he announced guidelines for governors to reopen their states and said they would “call your own shots,” suggested he was ceding any semblance of national leadership on the pandemic.




www.nytimes.com










She should have kept on going and called a spade a spade (an old saying) and just continued to call him what he really is, which is simply a low life, lying, pos skunk, and that of all the people on this Planet Earth, that fucker deserve to get COVID-19 and die from it.
He, along with the rest of his lunatic supporters.
That would justice.

Six more months until he's fucking finished though, but it's just too bad about all the Death & Destruction that he leaves in his wake.
Please, NO MORE FUCKING REPUBLICANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sweep the House & the Senate clean now, and once and for all get rid of those scourges that call themselves True Americans, when actually all they do is talk shit about making America great again, wave the Flag & enrich themselves all the while watching American's literally die as a result of their blind support of Trump & his policies.

Maybe this could be a positive result from the Virus, that finally the Republican Party is exposed as a fraud, a deadly fraud at that & finally, all of them, are voted out (at least until the next election  )


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> As a former paratrooper, this is 8up. In fact, the first thing you do when your parachute is not sufficiently slowing rate of descent, and you'd know exactly 4 seconds after you jump, is to jettison that shit and pop your reserve.


There is no reserve in this


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> There is no reserve in this


And yet the government is determined to open the economy despite a vaccine still being a very long way away.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

Now that is fucking nuts but here the government is trump. Many responsible people in government also think it’s nuts.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Now that is fucking nuts but here the government is trump. Many responsible people in government also think it’s nuts.


You are going to hate this as much as everyone else here. But the world's top food producers need to continue producing the world's food. At least, that's what the world needs. Those four countries are under lockdowns.


> *Who Produces The World's Food*
> 
> But on the whole, China, the US, India and Russia contribute a major chunk to the world’s food basket.











Who Produces the World's Food


We look at the top producers of the world's food basket.




www.investopedia.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> I don't like Biden


I love the guy 
Yea, he's an old stuttering fool sometimes, but I'll give him a break in November because I know he will actually surround himself with the best & the brightest from the Obama Administration, which is good enough for me
When he picks Warren for VP (he should) he will solidify the Progressives & Moderate Dems which will prove to be unstoppable in November.
Any port in a storm, as the saying goes, and I want Uncle Joe to be the Harbor Master come election time.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Don't give ammunition to the enemy.


Will you expound on this?


----------



## topcat (Apr 18, 2020)

Voting Republican has never been an option.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

Food production is going to change and adapt and costs will rise. I’ve worked in several food plants and the proximity of workers to each other is inches on many lines. Wide.y ranging environmental conditions in all of them and tons of stainless steel which is trumpvirus friendly.

We may see food workers in hazmat gear.

Lots of meat and poultry plants where I am now and they are trying to find ways to cope. Lots of underpaid people that are now in immediate danger. Some are dying.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 18, 2020)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Conservatives should tear up their stimulus checks in protest against big government


Exactly!!!
All those Red States that refused to implement Stay @ Home rules shouldn't get a fucking dime of the bailout money.
Fuck 'em, they're so intent on keeping the Feds out of they're lives, good for them, go for it, live free & die.
I have no pity


----------



## topcat (Apr 18, 2020)

But seriously folks, is that head kissing so creepy? I'm not a parent, but I am an observer and from my experience, _every_ parent kisses their baby on the head. I think that is a loving, holdover gesture. Is it creepy when a mother does it to her 8 yr. old son? It was embarrassing to me, only when my mom did it in public and I shied away, but I knew what her meaning was and it was comforting, it meant she loved me.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

I live in a red state


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 18, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> As a former paratrooper, this is 8up. In fact, the first thing you do when your parachute is not sufficiently slowing rate of descent, and you'd know exactly 4 seconds after you jump, is to jettison that shit and pop your reserve.


Does that mean our current parachute "quarantine" is working? Or should we jettison it early?


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Does that mean our current parachute "quarantine" is working? Or should we jettison it early?


Just means it's a terrible analogy.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 18, 2020)

Holy fuck, this made me laugh hard.
The sales of this "stuff in a can" has increased by over 50% in the last 4 weeks, making it one of the hottest stocks to buy in the market today, so fuck Apple, get in early & buy stock in the real moneymaker for the future of this World.








Chef Boyardee sales are hot during the coronavirus: Conagra Brands CEO


Conagra Brands' sales are rocking as consumers stock up amidst the coronavirus pandemic.




www.yahoo.com








Man, when I was 16 living in a single parent household this was my go too remedy for the munchies & continued on until I figured out how to cook real food (until I was 30)
Take my advice, go for the Beef Ravioli, it's the best (Spagetti & Meatballs blows)


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I live in a red state


That must be painful I imagine


----------



## spek9 (Apr 18, 2020)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Conservatives should tear up their stimulus checks in protest against big government


It's only socialism to them when The People are given taxpayer-funded handouts. When politicians and corporations receive the same handouts, it's 'helping preserve capitalism against socialism... or communism... or terrorism... or something'.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 18, 2020)

*Army Decides a Pandemic Is a Good Time to Give GOP Donors $569 Million to ‘Build the Wall’.... *


In the middle of a pandemic that has killed 27,000 Americans and counting, the Army this week gave a politically connected Montana firm half a billion dollars—not to manufacture ventilators or protective gear to fight the novel coronavirus, but to build 17 miles of President Trump’s southern border wall. 

This Is fucking shameful to me ... an army vet.

On Tuesday, the Army Corps of Engineers announced it awarded BFBC, an affiliate of Barnard Construction, $569 million in contract modifications for building “17.17 miles” of the wall in two California locations, El Centro and San Diego. That works out to over $33 million per mile—steeply above the $20 million-per-mile averagethat the Trump administration is already doling out for the wall. Construction is supposed to be completed by the end of June 2021.

And it’s only the latest wall contract the firm has gotten. BFBC, a reliable contributor to Republican politicians, has gotten over $1 billion in taxpayer money in less than a year to build a mere 37 miles worth of wall. Scott Amey, the general counsel at the Project on Government Oversight, urged federal watchdogs to investigate the new BFBC contract.

“$1 billion for 37 miles of wall is a travesty and it must be investigated and audited immediately,” Amey said. “That’s nearly $27 million per mile, which is well above other wall costs. These efforts might make good on a campaign promise, but who is minding the store and ensuring that military readiness and bases are not negatively impacted?” 

*And three days before BFBC got its latest windfall, several House Democrats wrote to the departments of Defense, Justice, and Homeland Security urging them to immediately stop wall construction. *

“In a time when our communities face the prospect of rationing ventilators and other life-saving care, all of our government’s resources should be spent on building hospitals and medical equipment, and ensuring that the public is safe and healthcare workers have all of the resources they need to face this unprecedented crisis,” wrote Reps. Raul Grijalva, Bennie G. Thompson, Filemon Vela, and Ann Kirkpatrick on April 8. The legislators noted that the additional construction endangered “border residents, and the communities of construction workers.”

“There’s no decency factor when it comes to this wall,” Grijalva told The Daily Beast. “These are cronies of Trump, the financial base, they’re getting taken care of. Irrespective of the pandemic, the opposition to the wall, the environment, health, indigenous [concerns], all the court cases, this vanity wall proceeds at a rapid pace.”

Vote the COVIDIOT REPUBS OUT !
FUCK YOU TRUMP AND YOUR CRONIES...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 18, 2020)

Even the First Moron Lady thought this would bring hope to those that are suffering ....

*Melania Trump Tested People With A White House Puzzle. It Did Not Go Well.*
Critics reminded the first lady of another kind of test that is urgently needed in the U.S. — one to detect the coronavirus. Ya think ?

Melania Trump on Friday tweeted a White House-themed word search she declared was “a great way to bond with your loved ones,” presumably as people spend more time together amid coronavirus lockdowns.

All from the worthless House of Trump ...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 18, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Just means it's a terrible analogy.


Jettison it May 1st, got it.


----------



## topcat (Apr 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Holy fuck, this made me laugh hard.
> The sales of this "stuff in a can" has increased by over 50% in the last 4 weeks, making it one of the hottest stocks to buy in the market today, so fuck Apple, get in early & buy stock in the real moneymaker for the future of this World.
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine where we'd be before canning...no don't, it's too depressing.


----------



## topcat (Apr 18, 2020)

spek9 said:


> It's only socialism to them when The People are given taxpayer-funded handouts. When politicians and corporations receive the same handouts, it's 'helping preserve capitalism against socialism... or communism... or terrorism... or something'.


Farmers (individuals) need to be bailed out because of Covid-19, but not because of self-inflicted tariffs. Corporate welfare is OK to Totalitarian.


----------



## topcat (Apr 18, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Even the First Moron Lady thought this would bring hope to those that are suffering ....
> 
> *Melania Trump Tested People With A White House Puzzle. It Did Not Go Well.*
> Critics reminded the first lady of another kind of test that is urgently needed in the U.S. — one to detect the coronavirus. Ya think ?
> ...


Be Best, Malaria.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 18, 2020)

Biden just needs to pump these kind of ads out nonstop.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Biden just needs to pump these kind of ads out nonstop.


Bloomberg already bought up a lot of the TV air time and those ads will be running on fox too. Bloomberg will snow the country under with those kinds of ads. The democrats will have offices in every state in the union and there will be no shortage of highly motivated volunteers to staff them too. If America doesn't have a landslide election over this you are finished as a country, the rot has gone too deep, a close, or even normal result would mean disaster eventually and does not seem to be possible to any reasonable person. There are many unreasonable people in America though, many still support Trump and approve of his job performance, they are perfectly willing to kill other Americans to keep him in power too.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2020)

40% corn goes to ethanol fuel, and now a bail out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Apr 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 40% corn goes to ethanol fuel, and now a bail out


Monsanto will make out, bigly.


----------



## topcat (Apr 18, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Figure I would mod a scrubber for this .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4537015


Copyright that, before Matt Gaetz wears one on the House floor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2020)

Beau here has a quarter of a million subs and they are growing, he is articulate, intelligent and sensible. It's amazing how many people you can talk to from your backyard shed, if you have something to say and can speak it clearly. A regular American citizen with a brain, all good ole boys should have half the sense.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about origin stories, blame, and irrelevant debates....*


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 18, 2020)

USA USA!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4538526


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Apr 19, 2020)

Could any other person have fucked up so badly so as to make the The US the world leader in trumpvirus deaths. The US has 1/4 of all trumpvirus deaths on the planet. Increasing the lead right now. This is fucking gruesome. Approximately 20% of patients are Healthcare Heroes.

JONESTOWN


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2020)

The spike this is going to cause in 2 weeks will be historic.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 19, 2020)

trump is actively promoting this horse#hit, what fucking victims complex. This prick is a danger to the life and health of each of us.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 19, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> The spike this is going to cause in 2 weeks will be historic.
> 
> View attachment 4538737View attachment 4538738View attachment 4538739
> View attachment 4538744


Crowd of oppressed white people, WTF


----------



## topcat (Apr 19, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> The spike this is going to cause in 2 weeks will be historic.
> 
> View attachment 4538737View attachment 4538738View attachment 4538739
> View attachment 4538744


And I won't forget to put roses on their graves.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 19, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> The spike this is going to cause in 2 weeks will be historic.
> 
> View attachment 4538737View attachment 4538738View attachment 4538739
> View attachment 4538744


Whoever that photographer is, it is telling that they are the only ones showing they understand the danger, full mask and gloves. 

Id love to be able to do a search on those people's total exposure to social media over the last 10 years or so. What buttons were pushed to get them to respond to the virus in the way that they were. How many times the websites they visited had this virus flashing in the threads/links, email spam, and friends online.

Reminds me of this:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2020)

As the stress levels caused by lockdowns go up, expect the level of emotion to do so as well, strong emotions distort our perspective of reality, much of the time in a negative way, in the context of a modern society. However this evolutionary fact is sometimes useful, when people become more desperate they become more fearful and and eventually angry. It is this anger and hunger too that will overcome their fear of authority, in those places where the government does not or can not support the population, or has a meaningful plan to reopen the economy in a sensible way. That is what is happening in poor countries and in America too, which is a third world country for the unemployed.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 19, 2020)

Not sure which image is more disturbing, lol.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Whoever that photographer is, it is telling that they are the only ones showing they understand the danger, full mask and gloves.
> 
> Id love to be able to do a search on those people's total exposure to social media over the last 10 years or so. What buttons were pushed to get them to respond to the virus in the way that they were. How many times the websites they visited had this virus flashing in the threads/links, email spam, and friends online.
> 
> Reminds me of this:


If you cough on someone that is a terrorist act. But if you gather in protest with a large group of people that is not a terrorist act?


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 19, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> If you cough on someone that is a terrorist act. But if you gather in protest with a large group of people that is not a terrorist act?



Stupid people just can't help themselves, they will continue to prove their stupidity.


"Thin the herd for November 3rd"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Stupid people just can't help themselves, they will continue to prove their stupidity.
> 
> 
> "Thin the herd for November 3rd"


Someone will be thinning the herd, they are gonna be showing up at Trumper gatherings and even organising them for the Trumpers to attend. A call to the asymptomatic or mildly ill will go out on social media to attend, it would be even more effective if it were publicly known (They like conspiracy theories, I say give them some). Donald wants to start the rallies back up in the red states and these folks want a civil war, they are now probably going to get one. Look for the confederacy to take some casualties in the coming weeks, civil war 2 is on, the weapon of choice are virus this time, not mini balls. They are wearing red hats not grey, but the death toll should end up about the same as the first time around, many died of disease then too.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2020)

Report: Americans At World Health Organization Told Trump Administration About Coronavirus ‘Late Last Year’


Americans based in Geneva provided information about the coronavirus to the White House as it emerged, the Washington Post reports.




www.forbes.com





*Report: Americans At World Health Organization Told Trump Administration About Coronavirus ‘Late Last Year’*

*TOPLINE*

The _Washington Post_ reported Sunday that *over a dozen Americans working at the World Health Organization provided “real-time” information about the emerging coronavirus to the White House*, seeming to undercut President Trump’s accusations that the WHO failed to communicate the extent of the disease’s threat. 

*KEY FACTS
U.S. physicians, researchers and public health experts⁠—many connected to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention⁠—were working at WHO’s Geneva headquarters as part of a years-long rotation, the Post reported, and they provided information about the coronavirus to the White House as it emerged late last year.

CDC officials were consulting with their WHO counterparts since the outbreak began, with sensitive information being shared with U.S. officials (including Secretary of Health and Human Services Alex Azar) in a CDC secure facility, the Post reported.*

The WHO often told CDC about its plans or announcements days in advance, the Post reported, citing an unnamed CDC official.

Trump earlier blamed WHO for delays in response to the virus as well as a lack of transparency, but an April 11 New York Times report said warnings issued to the administration by different parts of the federal government in January and February were ignored.

Three days after the Times report, Trump announced a hold on $500 million in funding from the U.S. to the WHO, a move that Democrats say is illegal.

China on Friday revised its death toll by 50% in Wuhan, where the virus was first detected, and Trump has accused the WHO of having “pushed China’s misinformation about the virus.”

CHIEF CRITICS
G-7 member nations, including France, Germany, Canada, Japan and the European Union. The nations got together Saturday for a Trump-hosted teleconference that the White House said focused on a “lack of transparency and chronic mismanagement of the pandemic by the WHO.” French president Emmanuel Macron “expressed support” for the WHO and highlighted “the key role it must play,” according to a statement from his office. German Foreign Minister Heiko Maas said WHO “cannot be weakened or in any way be called into question politically.” Canada, Japan and the EU offered similar statements of support for the WHO.

CRUCIAL QUOTE
“[WHO] should have been more skeptical about what the Chinese were telling them, but they’re totally at the mercy of what governments provide,” former Clinton administration United Nations ambassador Daniel Spiegel told the Post, adding that they have “no intelligence capabilities, and no investigatory power.”

KEY BACKGROUND
As U.S. cases of COVID-19 soar past 730,000 and the White House is criticized for being slow to respond and ramp up testing, Trump has accused state governors, the news media and former President Barack Obama⁠—along with the WHO⁠—for being responsible for the growing number of infections. Despite the Times report that says the White House ignored warnings about the virus in January and February, an Associated Press investigation found last week that China waited six days before warning its citizens of a likely coronavirus outbreak, which could support claims from critics like Trump. President Trump, however, first praised China’s efforts against the virus in January, but by March 21 had changed his tune, saying, “They could have been transparent much earlier than they were.”


----------



## topcat (Apr 19, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4538994View attachment 4538995


Nature is working. Cull the stupid and save the species.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


The Canadian government just extended the border closing for another 30 days, but I figure it will be closed for a long time. Things are about to go nuts in America, a deadly civil war of a peculiar kind will break out soon, CWI cost over 600,000, I wonder if they will top it with CWII. The confederacy looks like they might take bigly casualties soon and more overall in the long run. 

*War is Hell*
and
*War is the remedy that our enemies have chosen, and I say let us give them all they want.*
William Tecumseh Sherman


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2020)

This is from Feb 29. This shows that the information of how the virus is different and dangerous was out there and not acted on.









Home - Thailand Medical News


Thailand Medical News




www.thailandmedical.news





*Latest coronavirus research* by a team of researchers from Nankai University in Tianjin lead by Professor Ruan Jishou, a prominent virologists and *genomicist* have discovered that the new SARS-Cov-2 coronavirus that causes the Covid-19 disease has a mutated gene that is found in HIV virus. It is this unique feature that sets it aside from the rest of the known coronaviruses. 

The study is published this week on Chinaxiv.org, a platform used by the Chinese Academy of Sciences to release scientific research papers before they have been peer-reviewed .( http://www.chinaxiv.org/abs/202002.00082)

These findings have huge implications on the potency of the coronavirus and also what it can cause in humans, not just the Covid-19 disease. Furthermore, the Covid-19 disease should never be compared to like the common cold or influenza virus as this new coronavirus is in a separate league of its own.

Though it has not been peer reviewed, two other studies including one in Europe has confirmed the findings.

The combined findings from the three studies indicates that because of the HIV-like mutations, its ability to bind with human cells could be as much as 1,000 times more potent that the initial SARS virus of 2003.

The findings also indicate that the new SARS-CoV-2 has a ‘dual attack’ approach of binding to human cells.

The first is via the ACE2 receptors found on human cell membranes and it’s a typical mode of most coronaviruses. (The new SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus has a plus 80 percent genomic matching to the previous SARS virus, hence it explains this property that it possesses)

However it must be noted that the ACE2 protein does not occur in large quantities in healthy people, and this partly helped to limit the scale of the SARS outbreak of 2002/2003 which infected close to 8,000 people globally.

As the findings of the new study indicates that the new SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus has a mutated gene similarly found on the HIV virus, it is also able to attack human cells via the target called furin, which is an enzyme that works as a protein activator in the human body. Typically many proteins are inactive or dormant when they are produced and have to be “cut” at specific points to activate their various functions which furin does in the human cellular pathways.

Professor Ruan Jishou and his team at Nankai University in Tianjin discovered this new property of the SARS-CoV-2 when they were doing genome sequencing of the new coronavirus found a section of mutated genes that did not exist in the original SARS virus, but were similar to those found in HIV.

Professor Ruan Jishou told *Thailand Medical News* via a phone interview, “This finding suggests that 2019-nCoV coronavirus may be significantly different from the SARS coronavirus in the infection pathway and has the added potency of using the packing mechanisms of other viruses such as HIV.”

The findings of the study reveal that the mutation can generate a structure known as a cleavage site in the new coronavirus’ spike protein.

Typically, a virus uses the outreaching spike protein to hook on to the host cell, but normally this protein is inactive. The cleavage site structure’s role is to trick the human furin protein, so it will cut and activate the spike protein and cause a “direct fusion” of the viral and cellular membranes.

The result findings show that when compared to the initial SARs mode of entry, this binding method is more than a 1,000 times efficient.

Another research conducted also this month, by Professor Li Hua , another prominent virologist and genetic specialists, and his team from Huazhong University of Science and Technology in Wuhan, Hubei province, also confirmed Professor Ruan’s findings. http://www.chinaxiv.org/abs/202002.00062

The study indicated that the HIV-like gene found on the new SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus was not detected on any of the other coronaviruses including the MERS, original SARS and even the Bat-CoVRaTG13, a bat coronavirus that was considered the original source of the new coronavirus with 96 per cent similarity in genes.

Professor Li told *Thailand Medical News*,” This is maybe why the SARS-CoV-2 is more infectious than the other known coronaviruses.”

A European a study by French scientist professor Dr Etienne Decroly at Aix-Marseille University in France, which was published in the scientific journal _Antiviral Research_ , also found a “furin-like cleavage site” that is absent in similar coronaviruses, thus confirming the initial findings as well. (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32057769)

The new findings is bringing scientists and researchers towards understanding how the new coronavirus behaves and how it makes us ill plus helps in developing treatment protocols. Experts’ perception of the new coronavirus has changed dramatically over the past few weeks.

The link to the furin enzyme could shed light on the coronavirus’ evolutionary history before it made the jump to humans. The mutation, which Professor Ruan’s team terms as an “unexpected insertion”, could come from many possible sources such as a coronavirus found in rats or even a species of avian flu.

Initially, the new coronavirus was not considered a major threat, with the Chinese Centres for Disease Control and Prevention saying there was no evidence off human-to-human transmission. But this was later invalidated. Then it was said that it was not airborne, this too has become invalidated. Also came expert claims that the virus only had a 14 day incubation period and that it could only survive on surfaces for a few hours, all this have become invalidated.

As of today, Saturday 29 February 2020 we have almost close 90,000 infected cases worldwide, almost 3,000 deaths and more than a million suspected cases in a time span of about 9 weeks since the coronavirus was first detected.

Thailand Medical has been carefully studying and monitoring reports on various genomic sequencing studies to monitor the mutations of the coronavirus and almost all are proving that while the coronavirus is evolving with certain codon changes (no genetic or genomic expert knows what is these significance of these minute codon changes taking place as it passes from human to human, but we can safely assume that the virus is learning and adapting smartly).

However no major mutations have taken place as in the case of most typical coronaviruses when they replicate and lead to their inefficiency and eventual demise as in the case of the original SARS, these new coronavirus is extremely stable in transmissions and replications and is in fact becoming more virulent, indicating we are dealing with a strain that is going to be with us for a longtime.

It is also important for all experts to note that the coronavirus has a 96 percent match to the Bat-CoVRaTG13 coronavirus versus an approximate 82 per cent match to the original SARS coronavirus. Shifting a focus from the original SARS coronavirus which many experts tend to focus on when making doing studies and comparisons to instead the Bat-CoVRaTG13 coronavirus might also reveal more details about the new SARS-CoV-2 as these bat viruses have evolved over time and possess many unique properties that we have yet to understand.

The fact that reinfections are emerging and that we still do not know what latent viral loads in the body can do to us in the short term, midterm or long term as we have only been exposed to the new virus in the last 9 weeks or so makes it even more frightening.

One virologist from UK who says he wanted to remain anonymous as he might be accused of causing panic or misinformation warned that the new coronavirus can be described in basic terms as a “slow airborne killer that will never let its victim off, even if it loses the battle the first time”,implying that even in those so called recovered , they might face reinfections or that the existing viral loads in the body will eventually cause some other new chronic disease.

For the *latest coronavirus research* developments, keep checking at : https://www.thailandmedical.news/articles/coronavirus

(Note: No part of this article may be reprinted, republished or quoted or extracted without giving due credit to Thailand Medical News. We also appreciate help from readers to help share our articles and site as we want more people to have access to all developments about the coronavirus which is being restricted by certain governments)


----------



## topcat (Apr 19, 2020)

OK, it's stress relief time, so give us a smile!


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 19, 2020)

I've never actually been a big fan of Piers Morgan, but he's gained my respect with his concise criticism of both Trump and Johnson.






What gives me a really good giggle is imagining Trump's face when he watches it


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2020)

rollitup said:


> "Thin the herd for November 3rd"


Its catchy. I'm going to start using this.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Id love to be able to do a search on those people's total exposure to social media over the last 10 years or so. What buttons were pushed to get them to respond to the virus in the way that they were. How many times the websites they visited had this virus flashing in the threads/links, email spam, and friends online.


I know what you mean. A bunch of people are much more interested in being informed by stupid memes. There's this militant movement of people demanding the entire society be put under house-arrest despite there being no actual proof it works while almost every government in the world is in agreement that it's going to cause a famine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

*According to a new poll*
44% of Americans approve of Trump's handling of the coronavirus crises and 52% disapprove, a slim majority.
65% of people do say he never took the threat seriously enough, but 32% say he took it seriously, they are a reflection of his true unshakable base and probably where he will end up on election day, if he makes it that far. Still 36% beleive Trump about the coronavirus and not the experts while 52% think he's full of shit.

Looks like he'll have to kill a few hundred thousand or more and utterly destroy the economy to make an impression on some. Apparently destroying their lives can't break their faith in the great leader, they will eagerly drink the poisoned koolaid down to the last bitter drop. They want you to have some too and are forcing the cup to your lips, they want to take you with them down the path to perdition and death.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

Trump revs up for a state-by-state fight over coronavirus shutdowns


The president has said the onus for reopening states lies with their leaders, but he has also tried to pressure governors into restarting businesses.




www.politico.com





*Trump revs up for a state-by-state fight over coronavirus shutdowns*
*The president has said the onus for reopening states lies with their leaders, but he has also tried to pressure governors into restarting businesses.*

President Donald Trump is preparing for a long battle with America’s governors to save himself from the political fallout from coronavirus.

Over the next two weeks at the urging of the Trump administration, the map of the U.S. will start to resemble a patchwork quilt, with some states open for business while others remain locked down because of the spread of the virus.

Trump has said the onus for reopening states lies with their leaders, but he has simultaneously tried to pressure governors into restarting businesses and relaxing health guidelines as soon as possible.

Senior administration officials and Trump advisers say the level of hostility between the president and governors will probably only increase in the coming days, in part because Trump sees so much political opportunity in stoking those divisions during his reelection campaign. Governors have become his latest political foil, along with China and the World Health Organization, and he’s trying to bully and scapegoat them amid his administration’s response to the pandemic.

“People’s initial reaction is always to look to the president, but as time goes on and it becomes clear other states are doing other things, that blame and credit will shift to the governors, considering they are the ones making the calls,” one Trump political adviser said.

Small protests over the weekend in Texas, North Carolina, Michigan and New Hampshire only highlighted the frustration of some Americans about the shuttering of huge swaths of the economy. Trump aides and advisers are closely monitoring those protests because they think the demonstrations give momentum to the president’s argument to reopen the economy as soon as possible — not to mention a potential source of energy heading into the fall election.
*more...*


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> I know what you mean. A bunch of people are much more interested in being informed by stupid memes. There's this militant movement of people demanding the entire society be put under house-arrest despite there being no actual proof it works while almost every government in the world is in agreement that it's going to cause a famine.


Bullshit. There is no 'militant' movement forcing people inside here. And the only ones you see with guns are the nuts buying into what your saying about the lockdown that is not occurring here in the States.

I am sorry that you are going through what you are. Have you figured out how the pandemic is going to affect your business and how to do things differently in the aftermath?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 20, 2020)

Righties believe an incredible amount of “Alternative Facts”!


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Bullshit. There is no 'militant' movement forcing people inside here.


Yes, the house arrest crowd is quite adamant that everyone should be forced by government into lockdown. I don't think any of the idiots are trying to force anyone to do anything. They are idiots though for the most part. The only proof I have seen that forcing everyone into house arrest is a good solution are the bullshit memes on this thread.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 20, 2020)

Israelis maintain social distancing while protesting Netanyahu


Thousands of Israelis practiced social distancing Sunday while protesting against what they see as anti-democratic measures in the country under the coronavirus-era government of Prime Minister Ben…




nypost.com


----------



## Moldy (Apr 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I've never actually been a big fan of Piers Morgan, but he's gained my respect with his concise criticism of both Trump and Johnson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Trump is insane: And it's time for leading Democrats to say that out loud


Psychologists warn of the deadly consequences of the "silent partner" in abusive homes. When a father beats or sexually assaults a child, the family will often react by refusing to discuss the abuse, allowing silence to enable the predator and protect against confronting a reality that is too...




disq.us


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Yes, the house arrest crowd is quite adamant that everyone should be forced by government into lockdown. I don't think any of the idiots are trying to force anyone to do anything. They are idiots though for the most part.


Who are you to put people in a 'house arrest crowd' box like that? This shit is complex, and people are in different situations and have vastly different reasons to come to the same conclusion on this. And it is severe enough that there are many levels of what is going on that until you have a good reason to go out, you are safer staying inside. And here in the states if you have something you need to get done, of course go do it, but practice safe distances, gloves, masks, wash cloths/shower when you get home, and shit like that.

Commerce is closed and hopefully spending the time to figure out how to maintain a clean workspace/workforce. No more working sick. It is not like this is going to be the last pandemic we have.

It sucks, the thing that is not really getting a lot of respect is just how nasty this virus is. It is brutal. And absorbs a shit load of resources.



abandonconflict said:


> The only proof I have seen that forcing everyone into house arrest is a good solution are the bullshit memes on this thread.


It's a good thing nobody is doing that in the States. I feel for you guys not in here. Please understand nobody in America is getting locked down like that from what I have seen. Maybe some fines here and there for idiots partying, but nobody is hitting you with sticks to get back home here.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Who are you to put people in a 'house arrest crowd' box like that?


A disobedient citizen who wants the USA to continue being the world's biggest food exporter. You don't have to go outside though.

You saying you're opposed to the stay at home orders now?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> A disobedient citizen who wants the USA to continue being the world's biggest food exporter. You don't have to go outside though.
> 
> You saying you're opposed to the stay at home orders now?


Your absolutism is on you. 

If I had a farm I would be operating it, nature still going to grow even in a shutdown. I would have to figure out how to operate without risking my employees getting sick, so I would likely look for ways to acquire test kits for them and their families, and start from there to figure the rest out so I can reopen and be safe as soon as possible. 

If I had a retail store I would be trying to figure out how I could use my store as a staging area and parking lot as a way to hand off goods. And working on getting tests. And figuring out how to contact new vendors/food/packaged restaurant/kitchens prepared meals. And do a drive through in a parking lot kind of system, employees decked out in hazmat gear. 

idk, Something. This is a pause in our economy that we need to figure out how we do things a bit differently from now on. Unfortunately we have Trump out there having his minion pushing his online attack of the Democratic governor's so that he can do his remote hate rallies, and are not getting the leadership we deserve in this crisis because he is busy pulling out the copper incase he is about to be evicted. 

I am not opposed to what we have currently in Michigan, I am not sure at all where you are at what you are dealing with.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4539762


Link the article by Zhao.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Who are you to put people in a 'house arrest crowd' box like that? This shit is complex, and people are in different situations and have vastly different reasons to come to the same conclusion on this. And it is severe enough that there are many levels of what is going on that until you have a good reason to go out, you are safer staying inside. And here in the states if you have something you need to get done, of course go do it, but practice safe distances, gloves, masks, wash cloths/shower when you get home, and shit like that.
> 
> Commerce is closed and hopefully spending the time to figure out how to maintain a clean workspace/workforce. No more working sick. It is not like this is going to be the last pandemic we have.
> 
> ...


NPI's are only an interim measure to check the contagion and keep it from overwhelming not just the medical system. The nature of the contagion and it's rapid asymptomatic spread among the healthier members of society pose unique problems and opportunities too, but you need brains, a plan and serological testing to leverage it. America has blown the response and Trump has not just squandered the time, he has actively impeded progress in solving the problems, the federal government has been rendered not just moot, but dangerous to the country. America has no meaningful plan for testing and recovery, some governors and regions are trying to cobble together a proper response, but the Trump supporters will not allow it on any level. America's pandemic response will end up like that of India or the Philippines, though with a higher death rate, in developing countries you must be stronger to survive to begin with and there are less vulnerable people who are in better physical condition.

You are about to experience a monumental failure of government and subsequent economic collapse, with well over 50% unemployment by fall, in a defacto a third world country for the unemployed. I would suggest you plant a garden to survive the next year, you will most likely need it as will most Americans, while crops rot in the fields or are plowed under. Trump bankrupted a casino FFS, a place where they walk in the door and give you money for nothing more than bells, bright lights and whistles.

It's not the NPI's that are the problem, it's the squandering of resources and preparation that is the real problem. A complete lack of a real plan for testing (two kinds), contact tracing, mandatory personal isolation of the asymptomatic and the timely deployment of effective treatments (2 soon to be available IMHO). Effective treatments will help a lot, but I expect Trump will fuck that up too,* if *remdisovar is found to be highly effective, he will nationalise the supply and seek to have the power of life and death, by doling out supplies to those governors who suck his ass, he already did it with ventilators and PPE. He will also try to ban exports of the drug, but other countries are ramping up their own production anyway (on a hope at this point), it's no secret and production is not rocket science.

Every country's response will be different, America's will be a disaster, and all because of one man, Donald Trump and 32% are willing to die, so he can get another 4 years of power.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2020)

Minnesota is up for a darwin award. Does anyone here live in a state where this is going on? What is your reaction to people willingly spreading a virus that will most likely kill millions?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> NPI's are only an interim measure to check the contagion and keep it from overwhelming not just the medical system. The nature of the contagion and it's rapid asymptomatic spread among the healthier members of society pose unique problems and opportunities too, but you need brains, a plan and serological testing to leverage it. America has blown the response and Trump has not just squandered the time, he has actively impeded progress in solving the problems, the federal government has been rendered not just moot, but dangerous to the country. America has no meaningful plan for testing and recovery, some governors and regions are trying to cobble together a proper response, but the Trump supporters will not allow it on any level. America's pandemic response will end up like that of India or the Philippines, though with a higher death rate, in developing countries you must be stronger to survive to begin with and there are less vulnerable people who are in better physical condition.
> 
> You are about to experience a monumental failure of government and subsequent economic collapse, with well over 50% unemployment by fall, in a defacto a third world country for the unemployed. I would suggest you plant a garden to survive the next year, you will most likely need it as will most Americans, while crops rot in the fields or are plowed under. Trump bankrupted a casino FFS, a place where they walk in the door and give you money for nothing more than bells, bright lights and whistles.
> 
> ...


You had me at the start.

America is leaderless, which happens. All he can really do is be a baby screaming for attention and stop people from going to jail. And screw poor people hard. Because of this it will not be America that comes up with the win this timer the rest of the world. As soon as a country shows a roadmap to recovery, we will ride the tide like everyone else back to becoming fully functional once again. It sucks, but not much we can do about it. Maybe we get lucky and someone here steps up with the best solution, but it will just be luck if it gets "Dear Leader" approval. 

We will move past this period and be better off for it hopefully.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Link the article by Zhao.











Kentucky reports highest coronavirus infection increase after a week of protests to reopen state


"We are still in the midst of this fight against a deadly and highly contagious virus," Kentucky Governor Andy Beshear said.




www.google.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 20, 2020)

topcat said:


> Voting Republican has never been an option.


Not true. 

I would have voted for Eisenhower.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You had me at the start.
> 
> America is leaderless, which happens. All he can really do is be a baby screaming for attention and stop people from going to jail. And screw poor people hard. Because of this it will not be America that comes up with the win this timer the rest of the world. As soon as a country shows a roadmap to recovery, we will ride the tide like everyone else back to becoming fully functional once again. It sucks, but not much we can do about it. Maybe we get lucky and someone here steps up with the best solution, but it will just be luck if it gets "Dear Leader" approval.
> 
> We will move past this period and be better off for it hopefully.


You'll get over it, just like an amputee gets over losing his legs. Trump will remain in power until January of 2021, unless removed by congress. The best predictor of future performance is past behavior, this is more true for Trump than most, he is a creature of habit for he cannot learn. Just look at the news hanimmal, you can see the future, even if you do everything right in your state, the planes are still flying to Florida and it's never been cheaper. No national response, no recovery for responsible states without borders and that's unconstitutional, but Trump does not obey the constitution, the governors will, perhaps the local authorities can close the airports for health reasons, ya better hope they can.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2020)

Healthcare workers block people protesting.



http://imgur.com/NXvykRb


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Kentucky reports highest coronavirus infection increase after a week of protests to reopen state
> 
> 
> "We are still in the midst of this fight against a deadly and highly contagious virus," Kentucky Governor Andy Beshear said.
> ...


I call bullshit. Politicized bullshit.

273 new cases, first off, is a pretty small number and if we're going to attribute it to a week of protesting in Frankfort, then I would have to point out this graphic made by the state gov't:


Frankfort is in Franklin County. If the point is to say how dumb these people are for protesting against stay at home orders that very directly affect their livelihoods, at the very least, it should be honest and not politicized bullshit.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> I call bullshit. Politicized bullshit.
> 
> 273 new cases, first off, is a pretty small number and if we're going to attribute it to a week of protesting in Frankfort, then I would have to point out this graphic made by the state gov't:
> View attachment 4539778
> ...


----------



## topcat (Apr 20, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Not true.
> 
> I would have voted for Eisenhower.


It is true. I would have voted for Lincoln, but it wasn't an option.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Healthcare workers block people protesting.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/NXvykRb


Heroes vs heels, I wonder when they are gonna run over the doctors, MAGA. Here's an idea, anybody wanting "freedom" can have a free tattoo on their forehead and when it comes time to get treated for coronavirus, it will let the healthcare workers know who has priority for treatment, the innocent or the guilty. I mean if you are gonna be the cause of the healthcare system being overwhelmed and mass death, you need to take some individual responsibility for it and this assigns that responsibility.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Yes, the house arrest crowd is quite adamant that everyone should be forced by government into lockdown. I don't think any of the idiots are trying to force anyone to do anything. They are idiots though for the most part. The only proof I have seen that forcing everyone into house arrest is a good solution are the bullshit memes on this thread.


You seem upset


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 20, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You seem upset


You seem delighted.


----------



## topcat (Apr 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4539762


Hmm. Does Moscow Mitch have any underlying health conditions? He looks like he does. So, there's hope.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

topcat said:


> Hmm. Does Moscow Mitch have any underlying health conditions? He looks like he does. So, there's hope.


His lady opponent is a veteran and formidable enough to have a spare set of balls, she is out raising Mitch in fundraising and I figure he is gonna have the fight of his life this fall or be swept from power along with most of the GOP senators up for reelection this fall. Nancy is gonna make the cocksuckers carry Donald water one more time before the election, with oversight and perhaps impeachment over the coronavirus response and scandals. Donald is shovelling bailout money to his failing businesses by the truckload, he can't help himself anyway, but needs it badly now, he was headed for bankruptcy before this shit and the republicans couldn't let that happen in an election year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

*Biden Campaign Out With New Ad On Trump's Virus Response | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## hillbill (Apr 20, 2020)

Lincoln wouldn’t be a fucking republican in 2020.


----------



## topcat (Apr 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His lady opponent is a veteran and formidable enough to have a spare set of balls, she is out raising Mitch in fundraising and I figure he is gonna have the fight of his life this fall or be swept from power along with most of the GOP senators up for reelection this fall. Nancy is gonna make the cocksuckers carry Donald water one more time before the election, with oversight and perhaps impeachment over the coronavirus response and scandals. Donald is shovelling bailout money to his failing businesses by the truckload, he can't help himself anyway, but needs it badly now, he was headed for bankruptcy before this shit and the republicans couldn't let that happen in an election year.


Yep, Amy McGrath. I've never contributed to a politician before, but these are dire circumstances and though I'm out of state, I'll give to her campaign.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 20, 2020)

Me too!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

More morons should listen to this good ole boy.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about rights and responsibilities....*


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More morons should listen to this good ole boy.



Well, that's a conundrum! 

If morons could listen, they wouldn't be morons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

*Frontline Releases New Documentary 'Coronavirus Pandemic' | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





PBS NewsHour's Miles O'Brien discusses the new Frontline documentary 'Coronavirus Pandemic'. Dr. Leana Wen also joins the discussion. Aired on 4/20/2020.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Frontline Releases New Documentary 'Coronavirus Pandemic' | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This made me kind of sad. It was the first time I saw the date and realized that this is a 4/20...20..20 And it really is just moot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Well, that's a conundrum!
> 
> If morons could listen, they wouldn't be morons.


But he looks and sounds like so many of them, they can emphasize more easily and their empathic ability is somewhat retarded to begin with. That's why many will vote for Joe, for Joe is white as snow and that's all that matters to some, might as well use it against them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This made me kind of sad. It was the first time I saw the date and realized that this is a 4/20...20..20 And it really is just moot.


He says the intersection between science and politics is a pretty ugly place these days and we see evidence of it here among those who discuss science. Science is science and politics is politics, like mixing oil and water, integrity and bullshit. Science seeks answers from nature by asking questions, politics has a different purpose and like debate, it's about winning, not truth seeking. Debate is only useful in science when it's objective is find the truth and for that to happen it has to be conducted with integrity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This made me kind of sad. It was the first time I saw the date and realized that this is a 4/20...20..20 And it really is just moot.


Pot is legal here, but I quit, trouble is I just harvested some kickass, or so I've been told... 420, just made it harder to resist, thanks for pointing that out! Now if I succumb to temptation I can say ya made me do it, or the Devil... Not to worry, I'm quit for a spell and won't be blaming you for awhile at least. When I do smoke this shit at some future date, a crumb should more than do the job.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 20, 2020)

Governor Kemp is going to reopen Georgia this Friday, the same day he said last week was going to be our peak.

God help us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Governor Kemp is going to reopen Georgia this Friday, the same day he said last week was going to be our peak.
> 
> God help us.


Yep, he's governor and stole the election to get the job, character counts, for those who have it themselves. Now you are seeing the results of electing people who have no character, but hey, as long as they keep the brown folks in their place and trigger the libs, they can do anything they want, just like Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

*Trump Losing The Battle Of Public Opinion On Coronavirus: Poll | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





More than 60 percent think the president didn't take the threat of the coronavirus seriously enough at the beginning, according to new polling from NBC News and the Wall Street Journal. The panel discusses. Aired on 04/20/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks like Uncle Sam could be moving to a neighborhood near you, maybe Donald will be your neighbor! They might evacuate Washington, finally they are draining the swamp. Jesus Christ, evacuate the capital, ya can't make this shit up, truth is stranger than fiction. 42% approve of this moron's handling of the coronavirus crises, the latest polling shows Biden at 49% and Trump at 42%, ya can't make that astounding statistic up either. To win again in 2020 all Donald would have to do is stay off of TV, twitter and STFU, his poll numbers will rise like magic by 10 points, they really want to believe. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Exclusive: As Washington DC faces coronavirus spike, a secret military task force prepares to secure the capital


Behind the scenes, JTF-NCR is responsible for defending Washington and facilitating "continuity of government"--including moving civil and military leaders to secret locations if the order were given to evacuate the city.




www.newsweek.com





*EXCLUSIVE: AS WASHINGTON DC FACES CORONAVIRUS SPIKE, SECRET MILITARY TASK FORCE PREPARES TO SECURE THE CAPITAL*

District of Columbia Mayor Muriel Bowser yesterday ordered a one-month extension of the state of emergency, as cases in the region grow at a rapid pace. *Federal officials in the nation's capital expect a New York-like epidemic in the District, Maryland and Virginia, one that could potentially cripple the government.

"No one wants to talk evacuation, especially when there's nowhere to go," says a senior military officer working on continuity of government planning; he requested anonymity because he is not authorized to speak on the record.

But a little-known military task force charged with evacuating Washington has already been activated, a task force charged with the most sensitive government mission of "securing" Washington in the face of attackers, foreign and domestic—and if necessary, moving White House and other key government offices to alternate locations.*

Activated on March 16, Joint Task Force National Capital Region (JTF-NCR) is chartered to "defend" Washington on land, in the air, and even on its waterfronts. The special task force, the only one of its kind in the country, demonstrates how there are two sides of government preparedness. The public face, and even the day-to-day work of most men and women assigned to JTF-NCR, is the same as it is everywhere else in the country—medical support, delivering supplies, manning health-check stations.

But behind the scenes, JTF-NCR is responsible for what the military calls "homeland defense": what to do in the face of an armed attack on the United States, everything from guarding Washington's skies to preparing for the civil unrest that could occur if a nuclear weapon were detonated in the capital. But most immediate, JTF-NCR is charged with facilitating continuity of government, particularly moving civil and military leaders to secret locations were the order given to evacuate the city.

Ever since National Guards started to activate countrywide, Pentagon officials have insisted that men and women in uniform are not conducting secret missions and that they will not administer or enforce "stay at home" quarantines. The Pentagon has also rejected reports, including articles in _Newsweek_, about martial law or other extreme contingency plans, arguing that the Guard remains under strict control of state governors, while federal troops support civil agencies like FEMA.

And yet the activation of Joint Task Force National Capital Region, including almost 10,000 uniformed personnel to carry out its special orders, contradicts those assurances. JTF-NCR is not only real and operating, reporting directly to the Secretary of Defense for some of its mission, but some of its units are already on 24/7 alert, specially sequestered on military bases and kept out of coronavirus support duties to ensure their readiness.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

*Let's talk about operators, the tacticool, and public gatherings....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey President Dumbfuck... its “ already “ here you fucking imbecile .


----------



## hillbill (Apr 20, 2020)

US is the most infected nation with the most deaths so I’m sure this will help fight trumpvirus.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 20, 2020)

Waiting for that movie “ The Purge “ to happen outside me window ... got popcorn popped.

Just hate getting butter on the pistol grips tho.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

Kim Jong Un is in grave danger after surgery, seems he has serious health issues, no word of covid-19, they shoot people who catch it, so nobody is likely to admit it, or seek out a test!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kim Jong Un is in grave danger after surgery, seems he has serious health issues, no word of covid-19, they shoot people who catch it, so nobody is likely to admit it, or seek out a test!


Yeah , he was a no show at commie celebration. No white stallion- NADA. So either he ate himself to death or impacted colon ... who cares right ?

But since north korea is like “ china ultra “ on any reliable information , imagination can run wild. Maybe radiation poisoning from his little nuclear hopes .... now that would be hilarious. But in the end , maybe the regime will cart the corpse around ( sunglasses and all ) on a dolly - weekend at bernie’s style .

Happy 420


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yeah , he was a no show at commie celebration. No white stallion- NADA. So either he ate himself to death or impacted colon ... who cares right ?
> 
> But since north korea is like “ china ultra “ on any reliable information , imagination can run wild. Maybe radiation poisoning from his little nuclear hopes .... now that would be hilarious. But in the end , maybe the regime will cart the corpse around ( sunglasses and all ) on a dolly - weekend at bernie’s style .
> 
> Happy 420


Nobody is gonna miss him and many will feel relief, I wonder what slimeball of a sycophant will claw his way to power, let them sort it out we got bigger fish to fry and Donald ain't the guy to do shit about N. Korea or China. Ya gotta wait for Joe to get anything done and get out of the mess, the view from Canada about your prospects are dim, your national disaster has but a single cause and person, Donald Trump. Since Donald was such a close personal friend of Kim's, I wonder if he sent flowers? Think he will attend the funeral? It might be a good chance to meet with Vlad and get more instructions on how to handle the covid -19 crises... How many covid-19 funerals has he attended? 

My heart breaks when I watch the US news, if this shit keeps up you'll have a million dead and a collapsed economy by the end of the year. MAGA


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 20, 2020)

The orange Neanderthal will be missing those North Korean love letters I guess ......


Gonna wonder how to become a ” Canadian “ .... you gotta kiss a leaf or something ? Like red and white colors ?


----------



## spek9 (Apr 20, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> The orange Neanderthal will be missing those North Korean love letters I guess ......
> 
> 
> Gonna wonder how to become a ” Canadian “ .... you gotta kiss a leaf or something ? Like red and white colors ?


Becoming a Canadian? My wife got her Canadian citizenship (dual US/Canada now) a couple of years ago.

The immigration requirements were A) Lick a beaver, B) Shoot a hockey puck 200' into an open net, C) Say either "sorry" or "eh" every fourth word, D) Learn to identify cash by the colour of the bill and E) be friendly, kind, fair and decent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> The orange Neanderthal will be missing those North Korean love letters I guess ......
> 
> 
> Gonna wonder how to become a ” Canadian “ .... you gotta kiss a leaf or something ? Like red and white colors ?


It's hard to qualify, shit I might not even make it! I'm afraid the border is gonna be closed for sometime, for as long as trump's America is a festering cauldron of infection. I got my hopes pegged on remdisovar and convalescent plasma transfusions using the blood bank network to knock down the fatality rates to flu levels and dramatically reduce hospital resources. Right now its just a hope, but we will know more within a week, plasma transfusions are almost a sure thing and using both together I figure they should be able to save even the most vulnerable, that's my hope anyway.

That, social distancing, contact tracing and testing will reopen the economy and even make herd immunity an ethical possibility. Remove the fear and you open things up, people don't mind being sick for a bit, they just don't dying. Right now getting this bug is like playing Russian roulette, the older you are the more rounds in the revolver, effective treatments might remove the bullets from the gun altogether.









There's More to Gilead Sciences' Remdesivir Data Than Meets the Eye | The Motley Fool


Contextual analysis of leaked data from Gilead's remdesivir clinical trial shows we may be closer than we think to developing an effective treatment for the COVID-19.




www.fool.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 20, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Becoming a Canadian? My wife got her Canadian citizenship (dual US/Canada now) a couple of years ago.
> 
> The immigration requirements were A) Lick a beaver, B) Shoot a hockey puck 200' into an open net, C) Say either "sorry" or "eh" every fourth word, D) Learn to identify cash by the colour of the bill and E) be friendly, kind, fair and decent.


A) Ok beaver .... check ( hopefully shaved )
B) Hate hockey , can I just throw it ?
C) What about ... hoser ? ..... Like “Thanks you fucking hoser “ ... want to look like a local 
D) It’s green ? or You guys pushing fucking rainbows ? .... I will look at large numbers instead I guess. 
E) I think I could ... not throw a middle finger At everybody.

Sounds easy .... thanks hoser


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Becoming a Canadian? My wife got her Canadian citizenship (dual US/Canada now) a couple of years ago.
> 
> The immigration requirements were A) Lick a beaver, B) Shoot a hockey puck 200' into an open net, C) Say either "sorry" or "eh" every fourth word, D) Learn to identify cash by the colour of the bill and E) be friendly, kind, fair and decent.


Personally I like licking beavers, but speaking french will put you on the fast track in the door.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> The orange Neanderthal will be missing those North Korean love letters I guess ......
> 
> 
> Gonna wonder how to become a ” Canadian “ .... you gotta kiss a leaf or something ? Like red and white colors ?



no..

well It used to be different , before most canadians caught trump derangement syndrome

now all you have to do is kiss the hate trump pc cbc fake socialist fruit cake wagon and you're in..

or just walk across Roxham rd


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2020)

trump is and always has been a total fuck.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump is and always has been a total fuck.


...........who told everyone 20 years ago about relocating their manufacturing to China


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump is and always has been a total fuck.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2020)

Negative $37 for a 42 gallon barrel of US Crude.

That seems odd. Sounds like that could be below cost.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Negative $37 for a 42 gallon barrel of US Crude.
> 
> That seems odd. Sounds like that could be below cost.


Winning!


----------



## topcat (Apr 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump is and always has been a total fuck.


According to Stormy Daniels, not good at that, either.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 21, 2020)

At least there will be surplus gas for all the molotov cocktails thrown at politicians ...


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> At least there will be surplus gas for all the molotov cocktails thrown at politicians ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2020)

*Jimmy Kimmel’s Quarantine Monologue – Trump Encourages Stay at Home Protests*





In tonight’s #JimmyKimmelLiveFromHisHouse monologue, Jimmy talks about the celebration of 4/20, one of his favorite parts from the One World: Together at Home special he co-hosted over the weekend, making it into a “Jeopardy” question, people from all over the country protesting


----------



## topcat (Apr 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kim Jong Un is in grave danger after surgery, seems he has serious health issues, no word of covid-19, they shoot people who catch it, so nobody is likely to admit it, or seek out a test!


Will trump send "thoughts and prayers" in a "beautiful" gag envelope? Did they break up? I haven't seen any National Enquirer headlines.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2020)

All trump can do is play catcher anymore.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 21, 2020)

topcat said:


> Will trump send "thoughts and prayers" in a "beautiful" gag envelope? Did they break up? I haven't seen any National Enquirer headlines.


They have been kind of quiet ever since he got immunity in the Cohen case, where individual-1 just happens to be Dear Leader.

https://www.npr.org/2018/08/24/641490961/david-pecker-of-national-enquirer-publisher-said-to-have-immunity-in-cohen-case


I really look forward to the expose' on what they know about Trump's involvement with the Saudi's that they seem to have been doing a lot of work for:







And not to mention also being the leaks that the Saudi's hit job on Dear Leader's enemies:







Who just happened to have a journalist of the Washington Post's murdered. 


Dear Leader is screwed the day he is out of office.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Negative $37 for a 42 gallon barrel of US Crude.
> 
> That seems odd. Sounds like that could be below cost.


Or it sounds like a huge bailout will be handed to the oil sector...


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2020)

You might think the petro zillionaires could take a temporary hit for Uncle Sam. 

Wonder what they will give me to fill my propane tank.


----------



## topcat (Apr 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> They have been kind of quiet ever since he got immunity in the Cohen case, where individual-1 just happens to be Dear Leader.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/08/24/641490961/david-pecker-of-national-enquirer-publisher-said-to-have-immunity-in-cohen-case
> View attachment 4541009
> ...


Peckerwood.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> They have been kind of quiet ever since he got immunity in the Cohen case, where individual-1 just happens to be Dear Leader.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/08/24/641490961/david-pecker-of-national-enquirer-publisher-said-to-have-immunity-in-cohen-case
> View attachment 4541009
> ...


This is my favorite headline, a classic for the ages...


----------



## spek9 (Apr 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Or it sounds like a huge bailout will be handed to the oil sector...


See!?: https://www.axios.com/trump-oil-industry-bailout-0f117504-1b91-4619-b9f3-62e0b6dd7453.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2020)

*Let's talk about what a Mandarin and Cameron Diaz can teach us....*


----------



## topcat (Apr 21, 2020)

A little insight into Beau. Easter eggs.


----------



## topcat (Apr 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> All trump can do is play catcher anymore.


Let's hope he catches it.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 21, 2020)

This needs to go viral. Yeah I know. I said viral, lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Negative $37 for a 42 gallon barrel of US Crude.
> 
> That seems odd. Sounds like that could be below cost.


the barrel itself costs 4 bucks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> the barrel itself costs 4 bucks.


Are they gonna pay me to fill up now? Seems logical....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2020)

*Heilemann: ‘Cuomo Is Conducting A Symphony, While Trump Is Blowing His Own Horn’ | Deadline | MSNBC*





The Deadline White House panel reacts to New York Governor Cuomo’s meeting with President Trump to discuss testing. Aired on 04/21/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2020)

*Fox News Promotes Stay-At-Home Protests While Staying At Home | All In | MSNBC*





Fox News has had 87 individual segments in the past week discussing, advocating, and promoting the protests for stay-at-home orders. But the Fox News hosts themselves are staying home. Aired on 4/20/20.


----------



## topcat (Apr 21, 2020)

Quarantini's anyone?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 21, 2020)

*Coronavirus has mutated into at least 30 different strains, Chinese study finds ...*

Christ , what’s next ? The Dead will finally walk the earth ?

The novel coronavirus _*has mutated into at least 30 different genetic variations*_, according to a new study in China.

The results showed that medical officials have vastly underestimated the overall ability of the virus to mutate, in finding that different strains have affected different parts of the world, leading to potential difficulties in finding an overall cure.

The study, which was carried out by professor Li Lanjuan and colleagues from Zhejiang University in Hangzhou, China, was published in a non-peer reviewed paper released on Sunday.

The researchers analyzed the strains from 11 randomly chosen coronavirus patients from Hangzhou, where there have been 1,264 reported cases, and then tested how efficiently they could infect and kill cells. China’s coronavirus numbers, however, have been questioned, as they have not been verified.

*More than 30 different mutations of the virus were detected, of which 19 were previously undiscovered.*

MAYBE JUST NUKE CHINA ... Just to be sure. 

“Sars-CoV-2 has acquired mutations capable of substantially changing its pathogenicity,” Li wrote in the paper.

YIKES ! 
As of Tuesday afternoon, COVID-19 has infected more than 804,000 people in the United States and killed at least 43,200. More than 4 million tests have been conducted in the US, but experts believe that number must be increased in order to reopen society. Worldwide, there are at least 2.5 million cases of the disease.


Li’s team found that some of the most aggressive strains of the virus were able to generate 270 times the viral load as the weakest strains; in addition, the aggressive strains killed the human cells fastest.


According to their findings, the “true diversity” of the viral strains is underappreciated and must be understood in order to find a treatment or vaccine.


“Drug and vaccine development, while urgent, need to take the impact of these accumulating mutations, especially the founding mutations, into account to avoid potential pitfall,” the authors wrote.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Coronavirus has mutated into at least 30 different strains, Chinese study finds ...*
> 
> Christ , what’s next ? The Dead will finally walk the earth ?
> 
> ...


diversity is good, right?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2020)

19 Wisconsin voters and poll workers have trumpvirus because Republicans from state to Supreme Court forced people to vote in person. So called Pro Lifers.
Fuck trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

It appears senior citizens are jumping ship on Trump in a big way over his handling of the coronavirus crises and that 75% think only essential workers should be able to move around freely outside, just 16% think they should. Trump's approval rating among seniors fell almost 20% from mid march to mid april. Trump is trailing Biden by 9% with seniors, they don't like being thrown under the bus. A lot of Trump's base and fox news viewers are senior citizens, those who are 65+, I wonder how they are dealing with the cognitive dissonance!

If Trump and the republicans have lost senior citizens, women and minorities, who's left? Most of the white male population and some of their wives I guess...


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2020)

Republicans and conservatives are not like Nazis. They are the new Nazis.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2020)

Virus infects hundreds of Tyson workers and they refuse to close infected plants. They are literally sacrificing the lives of there workers for me money.

So called Prolife Republican governors refuse to force them to close. These Repugs are ready to kill older citizens for the Party. Evangelicals have no problems with the killings at all.

This is the shit we are really dealing with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Apr 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Virus infects hundreds of Tyson workers and they refuse to close infected plants. They are literally sacrificing the lives of there workers for me money.
> 
> So called Prolife Republican governors refuse to force them to close. These Repugs are ready to kill older citizens for the Party. Evangelicals have no problems with the killings at all.
> 
> This is the shit we are really dealing with.


Don't forget Jesus is coming to kill everyone anyways, if people die now it is gods will.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

*Let's talk about satire, irony, parody, and a goat....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

If Trump in incapable of doing the job, then others will step up to the plate and do his job for him. Add in a couple of effective treatments and ya got a plan.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rockefeller Foundation Plan To Test 30M People A Week To Reopen Country | Andrea Mitchell | MSNBC*





The Rockefeller Foundation releases an ambitious new proposal to test 30 million people a week, employ up to 300,000 contact tracers, and establish a digital data sharing platform. Rajiv Shah, President and CEO of the Rockefeller Foundation, and Kavita Patel, former health policy director in the Obama White House, join Andrea Mitchell to discuss this and other plans to reopen the country. Aired on 4/22/2020.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Trump in incapable of doing the job, then others will step up to the plate and do his job for him. Add in a couple of effective treatments and ya got a plan.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Rockefeller Foundation Plan To Test 30M People A Week To Reopen Country | Andrea Mitchell | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


I listened to the first couple of minutes but it was just another overhyped video. The plan is for Trump to sign off on paying $100 Billion. Do you think he and the Republican Senate will go for it?

It's pretty much just a hypothetical example to give us an idea of the scope of the job. IMO, Trump isn't going to sign off on it. The job is left to the states and that $100 billion will come from state-budgets. Some states will be able to afford it. Some won't and some of those are already opening up without testing and contact tracing in place. I'm sorry to break the news but hope doesn't change reality.

edit: same goes with the "effective treatments" you keep touting. They won't be ready for a while, assuming they are scale-able and effective, which is doubtful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I listened to the first couple of minutes but it was just another overhyped video. The plan is for Trump to sign off on paying $100 Billion. Do you think he and the Republican Senate will go for it?
> 
> It's pretty much just a hypothetical example to give us an idea of the scope of the job. IMO, Trump isn't going to sign off on it. The job is left to the states and that $100 billion will come from state-budgets. Some states will be able to afford it. Some won't and some of those are already opening up without testing and contact tracing in place. I'm sorry to break the news but hope doesn't change reality.


Considering how much this is costing America and Americans, $100 billion is a bargain, a steal, that is orders of magnitude less expensive than the alternative. I think they are almost through the bullshit phase now and will be ready to solve the problem, for their own benefit in november, not yours or the country's. The GOP don't wanna go into the election with this fiasco still going on and a second wave of infection devastating the country.

Senior citizen support has dropped off a cliff for Trump and the GOP, last time Trump won with seniors by 7%, he's down -20% with them in the past month and heading lower, much lower. Notice they stopped with the throw mamma under the bus talk and now it's all about "freedom"? The oversight hearings are gonna start this summer if not sooner and they will expose Trump's mismanagement and dereliction of duty. Joe is gonna latch onto this plan, or have one of his own that will be very similar, put together by his own experts, Trump will need to compete with Joe. Joe has not even begun yet, why should he, when your enemy is digging his own grave, get out of his way. Donald's coronavirus briefings are doing Joe's work for him at taxpayer expense every evening at 5:30 PM eastern time.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Considering how much this is costing America and Americans, $100 billion is a bargain, a steal, that is orders of magnitude less expensive than the alternative. I think they are almost through the bullshit phase now and will be ready to solve the problem, for their own benefit in november, not yours or the country's. The GOP don't wanna go into the election with this fiasco still going on and a second wave of infection devastating the country.
> 
> Senior citizen support has dropped off a cliff for Trump and the GOP, last time Trump won with seniors by 7%, he's down -20% with them in the past month and heading lower, much lower. Notice they stopped with the throw mamma under the bus talk and now it's all about "freedom"? The oversight hearings are gonna start this summer if not sooner and they will expose Trump's mismanagement and dereliction of duty. Joe is gonna latch onto this plan, or have one of his own that will be very similar, put together by his own experts, Trump will need to compete with Joe. Joe has not even begun yet, why should he, when your enemy is digging his own grave, get out of his way. Donald's coronavirus briefings are doing Joe's work for him at taxpayer expense every evening at 5:30 PM eastern time.


Republicans don't care about lives or cost and Trump won't pay for testing because that would mean he's taking ownership. He already said he accepts no responsibility. If that hundy $B were targeted for his hotel chain then it would shoot through the Senate and get to his desk like shit goes through a goose.

Trump is deliberately muddying the data and blocking aid for the states in order to create the catastrophe that he'll blame Democrats for. It's going to be a hot summer when those assholes with guns start firing them at counter protesters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Republicans don't care about lives or cost and Trump won't pay for testing because that would mean he's taking ownership. He already said he accepts no responsibility. If that hundy $B were targeted for his hotel chain then it would shoot through the Senate and get to his desk like shit goes through a goose.
> 
> Trump is deliberately muddying the data and blocking aid for the states in order to create the catastrophe that he'll blame Democrats for. It's going to be a hot summer when those assholes with guns start firing them at counter protesters.


Why confront them when you can just mingle with them if you are infected, they are unprotected, vulnerable and easy prey, they also want civil war. Someone is going to give them one and covid -19 too, or give them a juicy rumor to scare the shit out of the ones with a brain. Most of them show up armed with body armour on, but no masks. There most likely wouldn't be a need for malicious action by anybody though, nature does a pretty good job of infection all on its own, but the thought of being stalked by libertards will drive them up the fucking wall!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

Trump ain't just losing support among seniors, he's getting creamed and it's just begun, it's not just their health though, it's missing their kids and grandkids too. I'm a senior myself and understand what they are thinking, fearing and missing, they are paying close attention to this issue and are having a good close look at Donald every evening.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Hurting Himself With Key Groups Ahead Of Election | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The president appears to be losing support among senior citizens, a key demographic necessary for him to win reelection in November. The Morning Joe panel discusses. Aired on 04/22/2020.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why confront them when you can just mingle with them if you are infected, they are unprotected, vulnerable and easy prey, they also want civil war. Someone is going to give them one and covid -19 too, or give them a juicy rumor to scare the shit out of the ones with a brain. Most of them show up armed with body armour on, but no masks. There most likely wouldn't be a need for malicious action by anybody though, nature does a pretty good job of infection all on its own, but the thought of being stalked by libertards will drive them up the fucking wall!


I don't know what your point is here.

I'm saying that Trump doesn't care about this epidemic other than how it affects him politically. He'll never sign off on a bill that would pay for all the testing called for in that plan. We have at least 90% of the population that are not immune and 40,000 are dead with 10% exposed. Not to mention that hospitals in the hot zones are wrecked. 

It's going to be a hot summer. If we try to maintain a lockdown, the hillbillies will start shooting. If we open up without adequate testing even in a few states, the virus just starts eating its way through the 90%, with 40,000 dead each and every 10%. I vote to shoot the hillbillies when they get violent. Fewer dead that way. Also the guilty would be dying. Win-win.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know what your point is here


Lack of element number 3?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know what your point is here.
> 
> I'm saying that Trump doesn't care about this epidemic other than how it affects him politically. He'll never sign off on a bill that would pay for all the testing called for in that plan. We have at least 90% of the population that are not immune and 40,000 are dead with 10% exposed. Not to mention that hospitals in the hot zones are wrecked.
> 
> It's going to be a hot summer. If we try to maintain a lockdown, the hillbillies will start shooting. If we open up without adequate testing even in a few states, the virus just starts eating its way through the 90%, with 40,000 dead each and every 10%. I vote to shoot the hillbillies when they get violent. Fewer dead that way. Also the guilty would be dying. Win-win.


Trump only cares about himself and will only act in his own self interest, so will Moscow Mitch. Mitch knows the price they will pay at the polls for this and many of them will pay in the courts after.

I sometimes wonder if the protesters were black in this situation, say protesting the high mortality rate, if they would immediately be met with a riot squad and ordered to disperse, many would end up in jail. These people should have been arrested and charged in the blue states, $10,000 fines should do the job and videotape provide the evidence. They make up a small fraction of the populace and interning them or even shooting them should be no problem, in the blue states at least. People aren't gonna give up that easy roll over and die, they will be looking for a way through this.

I'm not bipolar, just optimistic, optimists win, pessimist lose, that's the way the world works, why bother even trying if you are already defeated in your own mind. As King David said, "as a man thinketh in his heart so shall he be". You'll need a plan to get out of this shit and all the good plans look a lot like the one in the video I posted. Joe will have a plan and Donald and the republicans had better have one working soon or suffer the consequences, that's a good enough point for now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

*Ex-vaccine chief says he was removed after questioning drug Trump praised*





Dr. Rick Bright, director of the office involved in developing a coronavirus vaccine, says he was abruptly dismissed from his post in part because he resisted efforts to widen the availability of a coronavirus treatment pushed by President Donald Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Ex-vaccine chief says he was removed after questioning drug Trump praised*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I was disgusted with you when you started regurgitating Trump's propaganda about Hydroxychloroquine and simply plowed through my objections. Of course, Trump would use his authority to quash real science on the subject. Yet you kept on repeating the bullshit pseudo-science from that hack site you love. 

It still kind of pisses me off, what you did.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump only cares about himself and will only act in his own self interest, so will Moscow Mitch. Mitch knows the price they will pay at the polls for this and many of them will pay in the courts after.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if the protesters were black in this situation, say protesting the high mortality rate, if they would immediately be met with a riot squad and ordered to disperse, many would end up in jail. These people should have been arrested and charged in the blue states, $10,000 fines should do the job and videotape provide the evidence. They make up a small fraction of the populace and interning them or even shooting them should be no problem, in the blue states at least. People aren't gonna give up that easy roll over and die, they will be looking for a way through this.
> 
> I'm not bipolar, just optimistic, optimists win, pessimist lose, that's the way the world works, why bother even trying if you are already defeated in your own mind. As King David said, "as a man thinketh in his heart so shall he be". You'll need a plan to get out of this shit and all the good plans look a lot like the one in the video I posted. Joe will have a plan and Donald and the republicans had better have one working soon or suffer the consequences, that's a good enough point for now.


Hope is a placebo and unreliable treatment for an illness.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> It still kind of pisses me off, what you did


I assume you are talking to DIY. i had to ignore him for a bit. it seemed like every post was bus station medicine or a link to a CNN article.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 22, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Don't forget Jesus is coming to kill everyone anyways, if people die now it is gods will.


So far the virus death toll has a long way to go to even equal the Viet Nam war deaths.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why confront them when you can just mingle with them if you are infected, they are unprotected, vulnerable and easy prey, they also want civil war.


If a strange man on a television set ordered you to wear a mask or hide under your bed for a few months would you obey him, if he said you should do it to avoid getting into a car accident and dying ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> This is why I was disgusted with you when you started regurgitating Trump's propaganda about Hydroxychloroquine and simply plowed through my objections. Of course, Trump would use his authority to quash real science on the subject. Yet you kept on repeating the bullshit pseudo-science from that hack site you love.
> 
> It still kind of pisses me off, what you did.


I was discussing HCQ before Trump or any of his minions like Elon Musk could pronounce the word, I was discussing it for the same reason many, and I mean, many doctors around the world were using it and talking about it, because doctors in China, Korea and Europe were using it. My posts mostly explained why they were using it, because it is a zinc ionophore. I was optimistic about it, but it never had that much efficacy, just availability, particularly in developing nations where it is as common as aspirin. As soon as Trump mentioned it and it became politicized, I stopped discussing it and came down hard on the side of wait and see. We waited and IMHO have seen enough, please don't conflate my discussion of a scientific and medical topic with what Trump did.

Likewise with the two leading contenders for treatment, there is a Helluva lot more cause for optimism based an available evidence for both of these treatments, we await the clinical trials. However, while we wait we should prepare, the drug companies are, just in case, likewise planning by the American red cross and preparation for convalescent plasma therapy, planning and organization are required to hit the ground running if the clinical trials indicate efficacy, lives are at stake. These are current public policy matters that concern the laity like us as well as the professionals, it is useful for citizens to have an understanding of the problems and issues.

People are working around Trump and I can understand your deep anger and frustration at the situation, if I were an American I'd be climbing the fucking walls. I hate suffering caused by stupid like sin, just like you, and I've had my moments of anger and frustration here too over this bullshit.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 22, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I assume you are talking to DIY. i had to ignore him for a bit. it seemed like every post was bus station medicine or a link to a CNN article.


His heart is in the right place but his mind goes every which way. Imagine what it would be like if he were piloting the flight you were on. 

For some reason, the only crap he posts that gets under my skin is the medical sciency bullshit stuff he's into. He's wide open to the right wing propaganda bullshit they drum up to distract the masses from Trump's bungling on the epidemic. 

There are no treatments anywhere near ready for wide scale implementation. We might even have a vaccine before that kind of stuff is ready for prime time. Yet, I'd bet dollars to doughnuts that he's going to show up with another one of Dr. Hack's (aka Trump's) elixers not long after I post this reply.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I assume you are talking to DIY. i had to ignore him for a bit. it seemed like every post was bus station medicine or a link to a CNN article.


Have a look at my Public health thread lately, I'm posting papers there that you can use to beat up AC, I'm done there! I've been improving myself!


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was discussing HCQ before Trump or any of his minions like Elon Musk could pronounce the word, I was discussing it for the same reason many, and I mean, many doctors around the world were using it and talking about it, because doctors in China, Korea and Europe were using it. My posts mostly explained why they were using it, because it is a zinc ionophore. I was optimistic about it, but it never had that much efficacy, just availability, particularly in developing nations where it is as common as aspirin. As soon as Trump mentioned it and it became politicized, I stopped discussing it and came down hard on the side of wait and see. We waited and IMHO have seen enough, please don't conflate my discussion of a scientific and medical topic with what Trump did.
> 
> Likewise with the two leading contenders for treatment, there is a Helluva lot more cause for optimism based an available evidence for both of these treatments, we await the clinical trials. However, while we wait we should prepare, the drug companies are, just in case, likewise planning by the American red cross and preparation for convalescent plasma therapy, planning and organization are required to hit the ground running if the clinical trials indicate efficacy, lives are at stake. These are current public policy matters that concern the laity like us as well as the professionals, it is useful for citizens to have an understanding of the problems and issues.
> 
> People are working around Trump and I can understand your deep anger and frustration at the situation, if I were an American I'd be climbing the fucking walls. I hate suffering caused by stupid like sin, just like you, and I've had my moments of anger and frustration here too over this bullshit too.


What "many doctors" were doing is acting in accordance with what they though were in the interests of their patients. It is also true that almost every patient admitted with COVID symptoms into a NY hospital was given hydroxychloroquine -- and monitored to keep them safe. They also kept records that could be used later to help other doctors decide whether or not to continue doing so. Turns out there is slightly worse results when people are treated with hydroxychloroquine, so probably not in the future. 

What YOU did was spew garbage right wing propaganda on the subject. You were used as a tool and it was obvious. Yet when called out for it, you kept right on doing it. "optimist" you said. Bullshit, I said and I was right. 

I keep saying and will keep saying. Instead of ignorantly repeating every goddamn idiotic bullshit fake science article on miracle cures for covid, how about not? You know something about meditation and mindfulness (or whatever you like to call it) in order to maintain a semblance of balance through this crisis. Focus on that, why don't you? You know nothing about medical science and it shows when you post crap on that.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have a look at my Public health thread lately, I'm posting papers there that you can use to beat up AC, I'm done there! I've been improving myself!


lulz

I haven't looked at your pubic health thread in a while because its garbage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Imagine what it would be like if he were piloting the flight you were on.


No need to imagine, but I don't fly this well, pack a spare pair...


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No need to imagine, but I don't fly this well, pack a spare pair...


Suggest you stick to this. It's in your wheelhouse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> What YOU did was spew garbage right wing propaganda on the subject. You were used as a tool and it was obvious. Yet when called out for it, you kept right on doing it. "optimist" you said. Bullshit, I said and I was right.


It became right wing bullshit after Donald spewed about it, I posted an article about how he found out, after he spewed and things went nuts, I preached caution and wait and see, i was saying wait and see before that too. It became a public policy matter and those who followed the medcram videos related to it posted here understood the issue very well. Science is tolerated in the politics section to the extent it impacts public policy, like in the climate change thread I recently posted that assembled some evidence sources etc.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 22, 2020)

WTF? Trump is back tracking on re-opening now?









Trump says he 'totally disagrees' with Georgia Gov. Kemp's decision to reopen businesses in the middle of coronavirus pandemic


"Would I do that? No. But I respect him and I will let him make his decision," Trump said. "But I told him, I totally disagree."




www.cnbc.com





_*This is a developing story. Please check back later for updates. *_

Huh? After agitating for protests against, now he's tossing Kemp under the bus for following his lead? Did Trump lose his nerve?

What's the opposite of "nerves of a burglar"?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> WTF? Trump is back tracking on re-opening now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm shocked, he double crossed him, imagine that!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2020)

Study shows if Social Distancing were started in the US 2 weeks earlier, when trumpfuck was calling it a hoax, approximately 90% of deaths would have been prevented.

“I don’t take responsibility at all.” trump

“Everything donald trump touches dies”

JONESTOWN


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

I wonder if the death threats have begun yet, looks like this guy is gonna be sitting before a house committee. Voice your support for science and call a republican senator near you, bitch and freak like a religious loonie.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NYT: Doctor Removed From Federal Post After Urging Vetting Of Treatments Embraced By Trump | MSNBC*


----------



## spek9 (Apr 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Did Trump lose his nerve?


Yeah, right. We all know he flippity-flops all over the place when he perceives it benefits himself or his image.

As the rest of the planet collectively facepalm over his outright nonsensical behaviour, US citizens pay the price.

How he hasn't been eliminated from his posting is beyond me. He's beyond incompetent. He's an outright liar who endangers lives, he makes up information on a whim (eg. fish tank corona fix, sharpie map etc), distorts and refuses to accept fact, is financially inept at the federal level (tariffs are "income"), he hires people completely unfit and inexperienced for high-level positions (or doesn't fill them at all) and is responsible for the US going back hundreds of years regarding human equality. I could go on forever, but I'm Canadian, so all I can do is sit here and shake my head when I think about how it got to that.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Yeah, right. We all know he flippity-flops all over the place when he perceives it benefits himself or his image.
> 
> As the rest of the planet collectively facepalm over his outright nonsensical behaviour, US citizens pay the price.
> 
> How he hasn't been eliminated from his posting is beyond me. He's beyond incompetent. He's an outright liar who endangers lives, he makes up information on a whim (eg. fish tank corona fix, sharpie map etc), distorts and refuses to accept fact, is financially inept at the federal level (tariffs are "income"), he hires people completely unfit and inexperienced for high-level positions (or doesn't fill them at all) and is responsible for the US going back hundreds of years regarding human equality. I could go on forever, but I'm Canadian, so all I can do is sit here and shake my head when I think about how it got to that.


As long as he has the Senate in his pocket, he can do anything he wants. He can even abuse the power of his office for personal gain, as we just saw from the impeachment trial.

So, we are stuck with him until we can vote him out. Some think he will win this fall. IDK, I just know that I'm as mystified as you are about the length of rope Republicans are handing to him. Then again, I didn't see what they saw in shrub or hated in Obama. Some things aren't readily available to rational logic.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 22, 2020)

Intermission Song of the Day
Some things never change, when you have a cunt Republican in the WH.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

Watching Chris Hayes tonight, it's stunning another major scandal, Redfield head of the CDC is next, Trump tried to get a retraction at the news conference and didn't get one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

Have a look at Trump in this video, he looks like he's got a hot poker shoved up his asshole. Fire Redfield will be the cry now, forget Fauci! Jesus Christ! The democrats are nuts is they don't make the GOP own this cocksucker over this summer with oversight hearings and if not an impeachment trial, an investigation at least. Make the republicans carry Donald's water by the barrel in the summer heat as their red states catch on fire and the panic begins. Let them support the withholding of documents and witnesses, good luck trying to muzzle the scientists over this, let them stand on the tracks in front of the freight train with Donald's water barrel on their back. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump, CDC's Redfield contradict each other over 2nd wave of virus being worse*





Robert Redfield, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said he was accurately quoted in an article, despite the president saying Redfield was misquoted.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2020)

If you haven't seen this, watch it, stunning and possibly impeachable, if a profit motive is proven, but impeachable for stupid anyway.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Chris Hayes On Trump Admin. Forcing Out Top Vaccine Doctor Amid Pandemic | All In | MSNBC*





Top vaccine doctor Rick Bright was sidelined because he pushed back against the President's constant shilling for an untested malaria drug as the “magical” cure for coronavirus. Chris Hayes says on the corruption scale from 1 to 10, this is an 11. Aired on 04/22/2020.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 23, 2020)

Stevens Johnson Syndrome, skin boils off the body is a possible side effect of the drug these fuckers were pimping. A couple cases popped up in Michigan recently.


Fogdog said:


> What "many doctors" were doing is acting in accordance with what they though were in the interests of their patients. It is also true that almost every patient admitted with COVID symptoms into a NY hospital was given hydroxychloroquine -- and monitored to keep them safe. They also kept records that could be used later to help other doctors decide whether or not to continue doing so. Turns out there is slightly worse results when people are treated with hydroxychloroquine, so probably not in the future.
> 
> What YOU did was spew garbage right wing propaganda on the subject. You were used as a tool and it was obvious. Yet when called out for it, you kept right on doing it. "optimist" you said. Bullshit, I said and I was right.
> 
> I keep saying and will keep saying. Instead of ignorantly repeating every goddamn idiotic bullshit fake science article on miracle cures for covid, how about not? You know something about meditation and mindfulness (or whatever you like to call it) in order to maintain a semblance of balance through this crisis. Focus on that, why don't you? You know nothing about medical science and it shows when you post crap on that.


Not to mention all the linking to it adds 'credibility' to those sources and increases the visibility on Youtube and search results. It is bullshit.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 23, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> So far the virus death toll has a long way to go to even equal the Viet Nam war deaths.


48k deaths from virus in America, 58k Americans died in Vietnam war. 10k people is a lot, but not necessarily a long way to go. Especially when you talk about the years that the war went on vs the months that the virus has been attacking us.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> 48k deaths from virus in America, 58k Americans died in Vietnam war. 10k people is a lot, but not necessarily a long way to go. Especially when you talk about the years that the war went on vs the months that the virus has been attacking us.


47k of those deaths have happened since march 23rd.

1 month


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> 48k deaths from virus in America, 58k Americans died in Vietnam war. 10k people is a lot, but not necessarily a long way to go. Especially when you talk about the years that the war went on vs the months that the virus has been attacking us.



Didn't millions of Vietnamese people die during the USA's terrorist false flag invasion of Vietnam? 

How come those deaths don't count ? Aren't "we all in this together" ?

Do you know how many Vietnamese have died from the scary virus ? When I checked it was zero. 

If a government is capable of brainwashing people so much they only tabulate "the home teams" deaths when calculating mortality comparisons, how hard would it be for them to brainwash Americans on other things? 

I think it's very possible you're being My Laied to.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

ginjawarrior said:


> 47k of those deaths have happened since march 23rd.
> 
> 1 month



That's interesting, but aren't you concerned about how many people were murdered in just ONE DAY ? "Aren't we all in this together" ?


Even if we choose not to include post-1946 deaths in the total, the 140,000 figure is far from universally accepted. Other surveys have the 1946 Hiroshima death toll at around 90,000.


There are numerous reasons for such confusion, not least the administrative chaos that prevailed in the aftermath of the bombing. Other factors that have complicated the process of arriving at a reliable estimate include uncertainty around the city’s population _before _the bombing and the fact that many bodies were completely vanished by the eviscerating power of the blast.


Such complexities are no less applicable to Nagasaki. Indeed, the estimated number of people killed by the “Fat Man” bomb at the end of 1945 ranges from 39,000 to 80,000. Source - Henry Atkins article


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 23, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> That's interesting, but aren't you concerned about how many people were murdered in just ONE DAY ? "Aren't we all in this together" ?
> 
> 
> Even if we choose not to include post-1946 deaths in the total, the 140,000 figure is far from universally accepted. Other surveys have the 1946 Hiroshima death toll at around 90,000.
> ...


ha ha ha

glad you've finally come to your senses and started to realize how big a problem this all is..

i mean if the only thing in scale left to compare it to, is fucking nuclear warfare. 

well........


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2020)

Very well aware of total war casualties not only in Vietnam but the pseudo War On Terror, Korea and WW2. Subject is American deaths in a pandemic, different shit.

trump and Repugs are directly responsible for most US deaths and must be held accountable even if it hurts. trump is nothing but a spoiled bully with an extremely twisted and sadistic personality. Reminds me of the redhead bully in “A Christmas Story “. Got his justice.

Read the book “Hiroshima”. Changed my life, 1967


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

ginjawarrior said:


> ha ha ha
> 
> glad you've finally come to your senses and started to realize how big a problem this all is..
> 
> ...


Except that's a bad example. Nuclear war was manmade and highly preventable. The idiotic reasoning behind incinerating tens of thousands of innocent civilians was to "protect muh freedumb" . 

The modus operandi of this virus, is to "control muh freedumb" .

Both are sponsored by your overlords. Will be glad when you come to your senses and realize how persistent a problem that is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Stevens Johnson Syndrome, skin boils off the body is a possible side effect of the drug these fuckers were pimping. A couple cases popped up in Michigan recently.
> 
> 
> Not to mention all the linking to it adds 'credibility' to those sources and increases the visibility on Youtube and search results. It is bullshit.


Here is who was pushing HCQ, I was discussing it and it's use by doctors. It is a commonly prescribed medication for the prevention of malaria and its treatment. Stop conflating me with this bullshit, you lost that discussion. You accuse others of using disinformation and here you are using it yourself, against an ally, trying to tar me with this dispicable bullshit. More guilt by association, like you tried with the medcram site, slagging American heroes like doctors.

AC is claiming that shut downs don't work and is giving support to those who are protesting against them, he has a right to do that though, we can debate him on it and disagree. Do you intend to lay covid-19 deaths at his doorstep? He is disagreeing with the majority after all and is a "dupe" of the right wing propaganda machine too. I guess you had better start dropping pictures of the corpses on his threads now. Do you intend to slag him with photos like the one you posted to try and slag me, as if I caused this injury? I can see why you are so focused on Russian disinformation and distortions, because you use them yourself and think like these people, you must, because you are behaving like them too.

Here's a little history as a reminder of who is actually responsible, note the dates on the opening video clips.
*Use Of Drug Boosted By Trump, Fox News Not Borne Out By Science | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 23, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Except that's a bad example.


you're the genius that thought of it


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Very well aware of total war casualties not only in Vietnam but the pseudo War On Terror, Korea and WW2. Subject is American deaths in a pandemic, different shit.
> 
> trump and Repugs are directly responsible for most US deaths and must be held accountable even if it hurts. trump is nothing but a spoiled bully with an extremely twisted and sadistic personality. Reminds me of the redhead bully in “A Christmas Story “. Got his justice.
> 
> Read the book “Hiroshima”. Change my life.


You may be correct that Trump isn't a very nice person. I've never met him, but don't hold him in high regard, he's a politician which makes him a thug by default. 

You were lied to about the reasons for the USA invading Iraq. That caused the deaths of 5*00,000 children* (estimated children killed as a result of USA invasion of Iraq) 

Are you saying it's not possible you're being lied to about things having to do with this virus? 

How comfortable would you be if a person told you he had murdered 500,000 children, but that's all in the past and you can trust me now ? Would you trust that person ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

ginjawarrior said:


> you're the genius that thought of it


Yes, I' m a genius, and clearly you are not, glad you thought of that. 

Too bad you didn't get the part where you swept aside some death data so you could recharge your echo chamber. Are you willing to let the same organization responsible for murdering millions be in control of your destiny over a virus, that is being used as an excuse to curtail dissent ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Study shows if Social Distancing were started in the US 2 weeks earlier, when trumpfuck was calling it a hoax, approximately 90% of deaths would have been prevented.
> 
> “I don’t take responsibility at all.” trump
> 
> ...



Studies have been done if the USA had never invaded the middle east, billions $ (trillions?) would not have been spent, so no need to further inflate the fiat currency today. (Which is part of the useful emergency distraction being used to today....look over there....a scary virus....pay no attention to that helicopter throwing bread into the crowd to buy sheep loyalty) 

Studies have been done allowing the lying liars from an organization that has killed millions to control things, will result in millions more dying.

"Everything Uncle Sam touches suffers, before it dies"


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2020)

America has not fought for it’s fre3dom since August 9 1945


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> America has not fought for it’s fre3dom since August 9 1945


If that is true, then would it be reasonable to extrapolate the death and destruction the USA has engaged in since then, has been done for "other reasons" than what the USA has stated? Yes it is.

Since that's true, what would prevent the USA from using more lies to advance a bad agenda of domination 
over it's "own people" (owned people ?) now ? The answer is.....nothing.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2020)

We defeated fascist thugs in 1945, here we go again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

This is splitting the republicans a lot more than the democrats, many of the republican senior citizens are peeling off from Trump and the GOP, this is an indicator of that and why Trump has been confused and spinning in place lately. America is not divided on this issue.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Nearly 70 Percent of Voters Back Limits to Public Activities Amid Protests


Over the weekend, protesters gathered at several state capitals to voice their opposition to stay-at-home orders and the continued closure of nonessential businesses in response to the coronavirus pandemic.




morningconsult.com





*Nearly 70 Percent of Voters Back Limits to Public Activities Amid Protests*
*Over a fifth say people should be able to move freely, even if the activities are nonessential, as pandemic continues*


Democrats are mostly likely (85%) to support restrictions on nonessential public activities.
56% of Republicans support limiting public activities, while about a third (32%) support allowing nonessential activities.
Over the weekend, protesters gathered at several state capitals to voice their opposition to stay-at-home orders and the continued closure of nonessential businesses in response to the coronavirus pandemic.
The protests received a lot of attention in the news and on social media, but a new survey indicates almostmost voters are not on board with lifting social and economic restrictions just yet.





Nearly 7 in 10 (69 percent) registered voters said people should be prohibited from moving freely outside for social, recreational or work-related activities unless they are essential, according to the Morning Consult survey, while 21 percent said people should be permitted to engage in these activities regardless of whether they are essential.
The poll was conducted April 17-19, 2020, among 1,995 registered voters and has a margin of error of 2 percentage points.

The protests against stay-at-home orders and business closures come as states and the federal government continue to consider options to reopen the economy. Last week, President Donald Trump laid out a plan that provides governors with guidance on how to reopen certain businesses, recreational venues and other institutions in three phases. While most states have enforced stay-at-home orders and other restrictions on nonessential businesses, the dates vary for when these guidelines expire. In most cases, governors are still debating whether to extend the deadlines.

The coronavirus-related restrictions on socialization and businesses have bipartisan support, with 85 percent of Democrats, as well as 56 percent of GOP voters and 63 percent of independents, saying people’s movements should be limited. Republicans were more likely to say people should be allowed to move freely outside — at 32 percent — compared to Democrats (9 percent) and independents (21 percent).


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> We defeated fascist thugs in 1945, here we go again.


So in order to help "defeat fascist thugs" will you be rejecting any kind of stimulus check you might receive ? You know a lot of that multi trillion dollar stimulus will go to "fascist thug corporations" right? 

Are you at all concerned about any rights violations by government during this "pandemic" which has caused FAR fewer deaths than the wars of aggression caused by the same organization taking your rights from you now ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nearly 7 in 10 (69 percent) registered voters said people should be prohibited from moving freely outside for social, recreational or work-related activities unless they are essential,


"Nearly 100% of raping slave holders, said raping slaves was an acceptable form of recreation" according to the Thomas Jefferson fucked my mama news agency


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Who is most likely to get sick and die from covid -19 before the election, republicans or democrats?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








COVID-19's Economic Impact Starts to Take Center Stage for GOP Voters


Over the past month, the majority of Republican voters have been more concerned about the public health impact of the coronavirus pandemic than its toll on the U.S. economy, but that’s begun to change.




morningconsult.com





*COVID-19’s Economic Impact Starts to Take Center Stage for GOP Voters*
*Republicans are 30 points more likely than Democrats to say they’re more worried about economic fallout*

Hundreds gather at the Washington state capitol in Olympia on April 19 to protest Democratic Gov. Jay Inslee's stay-at-home order. Morning Consult polling shows that a plurality of GOP voters now say they are more concerned by the economic impact of coronavirus than its harm to public health. (Karen Ducey/Getty Images)

BY ELI YOKLEYApril 22, 2020 at 12:01 am ET

50% of Republicans said they’re more concerned about how coronavirus is affecting the economy, while 44% were more worried about public health.
25% of GOP voters said coronavirus is a “severe threat” to their own community, compared with 45% of Democrats who said the same.
48% of voters approve of Trump’s plan for state-level reopenings, but half say his primary concern is how the pandemic is impacting his re-election chances.
Over the past month, the majority of Republican voters have been more concerned about the public health impact of the coronavirus pandemic than its toll on the U.S. economy, but that’s begun to change.

A new Morning Consult/Politico poll found half of Republican voters are now primarily worried about the economic impact of coronavirus, up 11 percentage points from a survey conducted in late March. The numbers, which mark the first time GOP voters have prioritized COVID-19’s effect on the stock market and unemployment figures over its potential to spread and cause more death, reveal an emerging rift between President Donald Trump’s base and the broader electorate as people organize anti-distancing protests and some red-state governors begin taking steps to reopen their economies.

The April 18-19 poll, which surveyed 1,991 registered voters, also found a growing concern for the economy among Democrats and independents, although most of those voters were still prioritizing public health.
That disparity was also evident in views on the government’s priorities during the crisis: Eighty-one percent of Democrats said it’s most important for the government to address the spread of coronavirus, compared with 54 percent of Republican voters. GOP voters were also more than three times as likely as Democrats to say the government should prioritize the economy.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Yep, throw American troops under the bus and kill them, it will make no more difference to the republican bigots than treason or criminal dereliction of duty. More consequences from the fiasco in Wisconsin.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Guard members experience symptoms of COVID-19 after working at the polls


Some Wisconsin National Guard members experienced symptoms of COVID-19 after serving as poll workers.




wkow.com





*Guard members experience symptoms of COVID-19 after working at the polls*

MADISON (WKOW) -- Some Wisconsin National Guard members experienced symptoms of COVID-19 after serving as poll workers during the April 7th election, according to the guard’s top commander.
Maj. General Paul Knapp said five guard members experienced symptoms -- one of the five was tested which came back negative. Knapp said the others were not offered a test by their doctor.
Other members have tested positive but Knapp said most of those we’re not exposed while responding to COVID-19 missions.
“The positive cases across the guard have been very low,” said Knapp. “The majority of them were not serving in response to COVID-19 they were either working their civilian jobs or at home.”

*Preserving Personal Protective Equipment:*
As the Wisconsin National Guard continues to step in to help works on the frontlines of the pandemic, Knapp said there's always a concern about running low on supplies to keep everyone safe.
He said they do have a backup plan in place as personal protective equipment is in high demand. Guard members are trained to use specialized equipment that goes beyond a typical N95 respirator.
“We have in our stockpile to use these for a number of missions that guard members are already trained on,” he said. “Then we can preserve those N95 masks for the frontline healthcare workers.”
The National Guard is staying busy, staffing mobile testing sites, conducting specimen collections, dropping off PPE shipments, and operating self-isolation facilities.
This week they will test all inmates and essential staff at the Dane County jail after four inmates from the same pod tested positive.
Some missions the guard has completed so far include helping a senior care facility in Ozaukee County to cover staff shortages after patients got sick and one man died from the coronavirus.
Last month they safely transported people to their homes after being in quarantine on the Grand Princess Cruise ship, which was docked in California after several passengers became infected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

AP poll: Despite nationwide protests, Americans overwhelmingly support coronavirus restrictions


Despite pockets of attention-grabbing protests, a new survey finds Americans remain overwhelmingly in favor of stay-at-home orders.




www.chicagotribune.com





*AP poll: Despite nationwide protests, Americans overwhelmingly support coronavirus restrictions*

Despite pockets of attention-grabbing protests, a new survey finds Americans remain overwhelmingly in favor of stay-at-home orders and other efforts to slow the spread of the coronavirus. A majority say it won’t be safe to lift such restrictions anytime soon, even as a handful of governors announce plans to ease within days the public health efforts that have upended daily life and roiled the global economy.
The survey from The Associated Press-NORC Center for Public Affairs Research finds that more than a month after schoolyards fell silent, restaurant tables and bar stools emptied, and waves from a safe distance replaced hugs and handshakes, the country largely believes restrictions on social interaction to curb the spread of the virus are appropriate.

Only 12% of Americans say the measures where they live go too far. About twice as many people, 26%, believe the limits don’t go far enough. The majority of Americans — 61% — feel the steps taken by government officials to prevent infections of COVID-19 in their area are about right.
About 8 in 10 Americans say they support measures that include requiring Americans to stay in their homes and limiting gatherings to 10 people or fewer — numbers that have largely held steady over the past few weeks.





A new AP-NORC poll shows a majority of Americans say restrictions in their area to prevent the spread of coronavirus are about right, but Republicans are more likely than Democrats to say they go too far.(AP)

“We haven’t begun to flatten the curve yet. We’re still ramping up in the number of cases and the number of deaths,” said Laura McCullough, 47, a college physics professor from Menomonie, Wisconsin. “We’re still learning about what it can do, and if we’re still learning about what it can do, this isn’t going to be the time to let people go out and get back to their life.”
While the poll reveals that the feelings behind the protests that materialized in the past week or so in battleground states such as Michigan, Ohio, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin are held by only a small fraction of Americans, it does find signs that Republicans are, like President Donald Trump, becoming more bullish on reopening aspects of public life.

Just 36% of Republicans now say they strongly favor requiring Americans to stay home during the outbreak, compared with 51% who said so in late March. While majorities of Democrats and Republicans think current restrictions where they live are about right, Republicans are roughly four times as likely as Democrats to think restrictions in place go too far — 22% to 5%.

More Democrats than Republicans, meanwhile, think restrictions don’t go far enough, 33% to 19%.
“They’ll be lifted, but there are still going to be sick people running around,” said 66-year-old Lynn Sanchez, a Democrat and retired convenience store manager from Jacksonville, Texas, where Gov. Greg Abbott has reopened state parks and plans to announce further relaxations next week. “And we’re going to have another pandemic.”
*more...*


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2020)

White right wing “Christian” fundamentalists believe a lot of stupid alternative facts


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2020)

Fucking Repugs forced my daughter to vote in person there.
Total fucking pricks.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

Democrat Catholic Presidents believe a lot of "conspiracy theories" .


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Fucking Repugs forced my daughter to vote in person there.
> Total fucking pricks.


Every political election features some massive fraud. EVERY ONE. Total fucking pricks.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2020)

Someone’s been listening to The Conspiracy Show far too long


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Someone’s been listening to The Conspiracy Show far too long


I don't know what that show is and to my knowledge have never listened to it , besides my ears were blown off during a bombing raid on my home in Nagasaki, Hiroshima, Korea, Vietnam, Grenada, Panama, Kuwait, Iraq, Bosnia, Afghanistan, Pakistan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Donald is only concerned about his reelection so this should concern him more than the lives of American citizens. Everybody is paying close attention to this, their lives and livelihoods depend on the competence and fitness for office of the president. The GOP could have removed him in January but did not, now they will pay the price (so will everybody else), even in Dixie. They will have to defend his ass one more time, later this summer, just before the election.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden Leads Trump In Two Key Battleground States: Poll | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Former VP Joe Biden is leading the president by eight points in the key battleground states of Pennsylvania and in Michigan, according to new polling. The panel discusses the new numbers. Aired on 04/23/2020.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 23, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Didn't millions of Vietnamese people die during the USA's terrorist false flag invasion of Vietnam?
> 
> How come those deaths don't count ? Aren't "we all in this together" ?
> 
> ...


I just set you up for your obvious troll.









DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is who was pushing HCQ, I was discussing it and it's use by doctors. It is a commonly prescribed medication for the prevention of malaria and its treatment. Stop conflating me with this bullshit, you lost that discussion. You accuse others of using disinformation and here you are using it yourself, against an ally, trying to tar me with this dispicable bullshit. More guilt by association, like you tried with the medcram site, slagging American heroes like doctors.
> 
> AC is claiming that shut downs don't work and is giving support to those who are protesting against them, he has a right to do that though, we can debate him on it and disagree. Do you intend to lay covid-19 deaths at his doorstep? He is disagreeing with the majority after all and is a "dupe" of the right wing propaganda machine too. I guess you had better start dropping pictures of the corpses on his threads now. Do you intend to slag him with photos like the one you posted to try and slag me, as if I caused this injury? I can see why you are so focused on Russian disinformation and distortions, because you use them yourself and think like these people, you must, because you are behaving like them too.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I had @Rob Roy to distract me from getting too worked up and started trolling. IDK if you are getting paid to post not, I choose to think of you as exactly what you are. But on forums/comment sections across the internet you will get spam trolls spamming the very links that you currently seem to enjoy watching on this forum. By doing this, even if it is innocuous, you are increasing their google ratings/exposure on the internet so that they show up in more and more peoples results.

Then when they get up there enough, the President can then easily just promote it using these daily press conferences to make American voters chase their tails following what the Don is saying. 

I dont hate on people for having jobs, people got to pay those bills. But it doesn't make what they are doing correct. 

I need to reread your post, I got distracted and just reread some of it. I don't know what your talking about with 'lost that one' with you because I chose not to go down that road after you posted your religious doomsday university approved video that Dear Leader was using to boost his snake oil's notoriety.


----------



## topcat (Apr 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have a look at Trump in this video, he looks like he's got a hot poker shoved up his asshole. Fire Redfield will be the cry now, forget Fauci! Jesus Christ! The democrats are nuts is they don't make the GOP own this cocksucker over this summer with oversight hearings and if not an impeachment trial, an investigation at least. Make the republicans carry Donald's water by the barrel in the summer heat as their red states catch on fire and the panic begins. Let them support the withholding of documents and witnesses, good luck trying to muzzle the scientists over this, let them stand on the tracks in front of the freight train with Donald's water barrel on their back.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump, CDC's Redfield contradict each other over 2nd wave of virus being worse*
> 
> ...






 Skip to 3:00, if you must.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I just set you up for your obvious troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you knew of people who were prominent members of an organization that featured murder, fraud and lying to their "citizens" on a regular and routine basis, would you also say it might not be a good idea to take other information / direction from them as holy gospel? 

I don't give a fuck about Trump, he has nothing to do with my question.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I just set you up for your obvious troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't pay any attention to Robs posts, I don't have him on ignore though. I figure people who use ignore, filter reality like the Trumpers do, I ignore nobody automatically, just consciously. You tried a propaganda troll on me for no good reason and attacked be like a fucking Trumper. You also attacked an American hero, a medical doctor without cause because you are conflating things and cannot think clearly about the issue. Fox news has got you as addled over this shit as a Trumper. I believe this is unacceptable behavior and you'll hear about too.

Put me on ignore if it upsets you emotionally, I ignore nobody, I deal in reality.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2020)

Katie Porter would be very high on any VP list.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I just set you up for your obvious troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troll those who deserve it, the Trumpers, focus on who the actual enemy is, it a more efficient and logical use of resources. Don't bother trolling AC though, he's have a discussion and seeking to defend his position in a debate, he's not a Trumper, he's just got an unpopular POV right now. Trumpers and right wingers are showing up on his threads and his arguments can be used by them to bolster their contentions, that's the way its suppose to work in a free society though. People can ridicule him for his positions, because they are ridiculous and we even have a word in the language for it, I don't usually do that shit though. 

People would be wrong to post pictures of body bags on his threads in an effort to silence him though and seek to blame him for the crimes of others. I can see why you folks require a 1st amendment though.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't pay any attention to Robs posts, I don't have him on ignore though. I figure people who use ignore, filter reality like the Trumpers do, I ignore nobody automatically, just consciously. You tried a propaganda troll on me for no good reason and attacked be like a fucking Trumper. You also attacked an American hero, a medical doctor without cause because you are conflating things and cannot think clearly about the issue. Fox news has got you as addled over this shit as a Trumper. I believe this is unacceptable behavior and you'll hear about too.
> 
> Put me on ignore if it upsets you emotionally, I ignore nobody, I deal in reality.


Whatever man, you are a fruit-loop and are just happening to spam nonstop, I can buy it. I am not doing anything other than pointing out what is going on around the internet to support Trump's trolling campaign on America and how those videos have become part of it. 

I will continue to mostly be polite to you, I am not putting anyone on ignore, because otherwise I wouldn't know what the next trolling to hit Americans with will be.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Troll those who deserve it, the Trumpers, focus on who the actual enemy is, it a more efficient and logical use of resources. Don't bother trolling AC though, he's have a discussion and seeking to defend his position in a debate, he's not a Trumper, he's just got an unpopular POV right now. Trumpers and right wingers are showing up on his threads and his arguments can be used by them to bolster their contentions, that's the way its suppose to work in a free society though. People can ridicule him for his positions, because they are ridiculous and we even have a word in the language for it, I don't usually do that shit though.
> 
> People would be wrong to post pictures of body bags on his threads in an effort to silence him though and seek to blame him for the crimes of others. I can see why you folks require a 1st amendment though.


Disinformation and propaganda is the enemy. It is being used effectively by Trump and Putin and whatever other would be dictators are to stir up fear and divide us up into nice little sections so that Trump and his troll nation can then further divide us in the best way to keep himself in power. 

And what you do add into that. Even if it is a honest mistake, I would recommend looking at everything you are seeing and reading and wonder how it is getting to you. And then when you understand the full picture of what is happening in the things you really care about (gained by reading from reputable news agencies like AP news or Reuters) make up your own mind on what is going on and vote accordingly. 



Rob Roy said:


> If you knew of people who were prominent members of an organization that featured murder, fraud and lying to their "citizens" on a regular and routine basis, would you also say it might not be a good idea to take other information / direction from them as holy gospel?
> 
> I don't give a fuck about Trump, he has nothing to do with my question.


I like you dude, I think you are missing the point that a 12 yr old boy is the one being molested by the older lady regardless of how he enjoyed it, but I would need some examples to make a guess knowing you are going to have some mildly clever legality loophole or illogical conclusion based on absolutely void of outside reality that might make that situation have more sense. 

But it seems like DYI wants to try to troll me today, so maybe we pick this up in the next weeks?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I will continue to mostly be polite to you,


Like.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Stevens Johnson Syndrome, skin boils off the body is a possible side effect of the drug these fuckers were pimping. A couple cases popped up in Michigan recently.
> 
> 
> Not to mention all the linking to it adds 'credibility' to those sources and increases the visibility on Youtube and search results. It is bullshit.


Man, Americans are this desperate for Trumpcare?


----------



## topcat (Apr 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Katie Porter would be very high on any VP list.


I think she's dedicated to her constituents, though. She did the seemingly impossible by flipping an Orange County seat. She's no second banana and is worthy of Presidential consideration. Not this year, though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Democrat Catholic Presidents believe a lot of "conspiracy theories" .
> 
> View attachment 4542753


RETARD


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2020)

My view of America. She can be a fucked up country due to the people who make the fucking rules. She can be just as evil as other countries due to the fucking people that make the fucking rules. She is most certainly in the top three of the most racist countries create.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

londonfog said:


> My view of America. She can be a fucked up country due to the people who make the fucking rules. She can be just as evil as other countries due to the fucking people that make the fucking rules. She is most certainly in the top three of the most racist countries create.


I'm starting to think there's hope for you. Now classism is becoming the new racism. 

You realize slaves weren't allowed to gather in groups right? Not allowed to travel, without "permission" or to do master's essential work ? Weren't allowed to read ? Weren't allowed to refuse master putting things into their bodies? Didn't really have any rights?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Whatever man, you are a fruit-loop and are just happening to spam nonstop, I can buy it. I am not doing anything other than pointing out what is going on around the internet to support Trump's trolling campaign on America and how those videos have become part of it.
> 
> I will continue to mostly be polite to you, I am not putting anyone on ignore, because otherwise I wouldn't know what the next trolling to hit Americans with will be.
> 
> ...


I don't want to troll you, it's an utter waste of my time and yours, I want to focus on finding solutions to the issues that are confronting us. I should say focused on the solutions others are finding to this crises, pharmacological, social and political too. My main focus remains on Trump and his removal though.

One thing you have motivated me to do is create a thread focused on the ways out of this crises and with a focus on NPI's, testing and therapies. I think I give it a catchy title too, kinda draw a lesson from AC and make a nice controversial one that will get lots of views, unlike my rather boring Public health thread which is concerned about public health and archiving papers and references for now.

How about "Possible drug treatments to get out of this crises", then when fox picks up on it you can accuse me of being a right wing dupe. Though I would prefer, "Science and public policy" as a thread title, nobody would bother visiting the thread, so it's gonna be a jucy title I guess.

Yep a good thread to spew about NPI's, testing, case isolation, potential drug treatments and therapies like convalescent plasma transfusions, the evidence base supporting them at this point and the possible impact of their use and efficacy on the public debate. Trump is going to force a debate on all of the above items and this will be a good way for folks to prepare for it, while we wait for the evidence of case studies and clinical trials. I'll also mention the difference between evidence and proof, evidence is used to obtain proof and is a starting point. Evidence is used to charge a crime in court and a proof is used by a jury to convict, people are presumed innocent unless proven guilty for a reason.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4542798


too bad you cant say you were wrong about a 12 year old being mature for sex with an adult. That puts you in a bad light with me


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey let’s all believe the new meme from the same retard who just got caught yet again posting completely made up shit


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm starting to think there's hope for you. Now classism is becoming the new racism.
> 
> You realize slaves weren't allowed to gather in groups right? Not allowed to travel, without "permission" or to do master's essential work ? Weren't allowed to read ? Weren't allowed to refuse master putting things into their bodies? Didn't really have any rights?


Blacks were also kicked out of public places due to color of skin. Something you support. So that is two things I hold against you... pedophilia and racism.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

londonfog said:


> too bad you cant say you were wrong about a 12 year old being mature for sex with an adult. That puts you in a bad light with me


Well, certainly if that were to happen it would meet with my personal disapproval and likely many others too. Except, I don't need to attack people when the things they do which I disapprove of are between consenting people etc. 

How does a group of persons disapproval provide evidence that the thing they disapprove of is an impossible thing ?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Well, certainly if that were to happen it would meet with my personal disapproval and likely many others too. Except, I don't need to attack people when the things they do which I disapprove of are between consenting people etc.
> 
> How does a group of persons disapproval provide evidence that the thing they disapprove of is an impossible thing ?


WTF . sorry guy but if I meet a man who fucks 12 year old girls , we are going to have problems. He will certainly not do that shit around me. I also don't support racism *at all*, you seem to make excuses for it. typical


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

londonfog said:


> Blacks were also kicked out of public places due to color of skin. Something you support. So that is two things I hold against you... pedophilia and racism.


You're wasting your energy then. Good and bad people come in all colors. Bad people force unwilling people to serve them, that's what slavery is.

I matured early and had sex when I was a young teen. I fully consented to it and wanted to do it, everyday. Crazy huh ? When you were stroking your developing beef to a tattered and stained copy of Jugs magazine huddled together with your buddies in your tree fort, I was out banging your consenting sisters.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2020)

Looks like you have the same view as trump on who is able to consent.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

londonfog said:


> WTF . sorry guy but if I meet a man who fucks 12 year old girls , we are going to have problems. He will certainly not do that shit around me. I also don't support racism *at all*, you seem to make excuses for it. typical


Well there are guys right on this website who have no qualms about forcibly injecting children without ANY consent whatsoever. 

I don't support racism either, that's why I think people who aren't racists get my business. Just because I don't like a racist, doesn't provide a right to me. to force an unwilling person to serve me though. 

I can't condone forced servitude / slavery as easily as you can.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> You're wasting your energy then. Good and bad people come in all colors. Bad people force unwilling people to serve them, that's what slavery is.
> 
> I matured early and had sex when I was a young teen. I fully consented to it and wanted to do it, everyday. Crazy huh ? When you were stroking your developing beef to a tattered and stained copy of Jugs magazine huddled together with your buddies in your tree fort, I was out banging your consenting sisters.


you were molested. On a happier note guess who was allowed to buy/get a bike 
Good things have come out of this pandemic


----------



## topcat (Apr 23, 2020)

We're getting testy, I feel it, too. Stay focused and work together.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Well there are guys right on this website who have no qualms about forcibly injecting children without ANY consent whatsoever.
> 
> I don't support racism either, that's why I think people who aren't racists get my business. Just because I don't like a racist, doesn't provide a right to me. to force an unwilling person to serve me though.
> 
> I can't condone forced servitude / slavery as easily as you can.


public versus private business fucks your argument in the arse


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Looks like you have the same view as trump on who is able to consent.


My view is only those who possess the mental wherewithal to form consent can consent. Only those who explicitly consent have consented. 

Usually the older a person is, the more likely they've developed that wherewithal, but not all people attain it at exactly the same age.

Which part of that do you disagree with ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

topcat said:


> We're getting testy, I feel it, too. Stay focused and work together.


At least you like good boogie music.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

londonfog said:


> you were molested. On a happier note guess who was allowed to buy/get a bike
> Good things have come out of this pandemic


Enjoy riding your bike in the freedom of your garage and pray for master to give you permission to travel soon.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Enjoy riding your bike in the freedom of your garage and pray for master to give you permission to travel soon.


Foolish mortal. I ride out ever since I got it. Not worried at all about being stopped.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2020)

londonfog said:


> public versus private business fucks your argument in the arse


For the record of all the things government has done that I disagree any person or group of persons has a right to do, this one is the one that I don't mind the outcome of as much as other things. Still actions against other people and their property to be rightful, must arise from a right to do it.

Of course racist business owners deserve my disdain, but that STILL doesn't provide me or anyone else a right to force anyone to serve me....and you don't have that right either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

This is not a performance, I figure it's how he and the majority of Americans feel, he really is this pissed, a former republican too.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Downplays The Threat Of Virus Returning | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





During Wednesday's coronavirus press briefing, the president again worked to downplay concerns of a second wave of the virus in the fall, which his doctors refuted. The panel discusses. Aired on 04/23/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Will Trump fire the entire medical team or just hound them out of office in the middle of a pandemic? Will he tweet out to the base that they should start making death threats against them? How about the next round of protests, will the base demand that the experts be fired? 

Donald cannot let this major public humiliation by the experts go, he must have his revenge, no matter what. They hurt baby's feelings and he must strike back, he knows no other way and cannot learn, the public and country as collateral damage means nothing to him.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2020)

These assholes talk about the pandemic using past tenses, like we are not the most infectious nation on the planet and 2000 or more Americans dying a painful, lonely and gruesome death to say nothing of those who “recover” but will never be the same and people who were “sicker than they had ever been.

That kind of dishonest propaganda shit pisses me off.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2020)

This neurotoxic, hepatoxic virus is all a hoax so that bill gates can mind control us with a vaccine that hooks our brains up to 5g towers!

Imagine being so mentally disturbed that you actually believe that and even try to convince other people it’s true


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Look how America got to become a world leader, in self destruction, and the impact of public policy on public health. See the magnitude of Trump's ineptitude and failure measured in human suffering. I believe the oaths says, " to protect and defend against all enemies", an utter and complete failure of leadership. Nobody really expected he could rise to the challenge and his current performance was entirely predictable, here is what that failure looks like statistically and graphically. It's based on testing too and America failed there as well, S Korea and the USA had their first reported cases on the same date, the increase in America would have been the same as there, but testing was done in S Korea and not in the USA.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*COVID-19 growth per country - 22nd April Coronavirus Update | The Data Show*




COVID-19 growth per country - 22nd April Coronavirus Update | The Data Show This video shows the daily growth of the number of coronavirus cases excluding china (as china makes the other countries data unreadable as they had so many more cases). Their official numbers are also very controversial.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

*Let's talk about reopening the economy...*


----------



## topcat (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 23, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> a vaccine that hooks our brains up to 5g towers!


Does it cure windmill cancer?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

If it wasn't for this crises, I think Trump would get elected for a second term. Look at these polling numbers, in spite of everything that has happened, he can still win in November, if he lets the experts deal with it, goes golfing, stays off twitter and STFU. If he did that, starting now, his poll numbers would rise and many will be eager to forgive and forget. In the critical period just before the last presidential election he went silent for a bit and his poll numbers rose just enough for him to squeak by. For many Americans Donald can do no wrong and if he didn't get in their face so much everyday, he would win, they want to believe and many need to, it's a pathetic spectacle. How many times do some people have to get punched in the fucking face, most Trumpers are like a speed bag for abuse. No wonder Trump holds them in such utter contempt, because they are such suckers, soon they will be losers, like many other Americans who did not vote for him. How many Trumpers are going to lose their businesses, jobs, health and lives for Donald? Millions will still fight like mad men to get him re-elected, even while he is fucking them silly.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Exclusive: Poll signals strengthening support for Biden over Trump in three battleground states


Republican President Donald Trump trails Democrat Joe Biden among registered voters in three battleground states that he narrowly carried in 2016 and are seen as crucial to winning November's election, according to an Ipsos public opinion poll conducted exclusively for Reuters.




www.reuters.com





*Exclusive: Poll signals strengthening support for Biden over Trump in three Midwest battleground states*

NEW YORK (Reuters) - Republican President Donald Trump trails Democrat Joe Biden among registered voters in three Midwestern battleground states that he narrowly carried in 2016 and are seen as crucial to winning November’s election, according to an Ipsos public opinion poll conducted exclusively for Reuters.

The poll, which ran from April 15-20 in Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania, showed 45% of registered voters said they would support Biden, the presumptive Democratic nominee, while 39% said they would support Trump.

It also found that Biden, vice president under Trump’s predecessor Barack Obama, has an advantage of 3 percentage points among registered voters in Wisconsin, 6 points in Pennsylvania and 8 points in Michigan.

The Ipsos poll shows Biden has maintained or slightly improved his lead over Trump in those states over the past few months, even though his campaign and the presidential primaries have been sidelined by the coronavirus pandemic. The United States has the most confirmed cases and deaths in the world with at least 821,000 people infected and at least 46,000 deaths.

Biden’s advantage in Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania over Trump averaged 3 to 4 percentage points in February and March, according to an aggregation of survey results by Real Clear Politics.
*More...*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 23, 2020)

Who is Brian Harrison? Former Labradoodle breeder reportedly led HHS response to coronavirus


Former dog breeder Brian Harrison, Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar's chief of staff, reportedly held a key role in the early U.S. response to the coronavirus despite having limited experience in public health.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

*Reich at Home: Alarming Lockdown Protests, Unemployment Benefits in Limbo, Mixed Families Ignored*






Former Labor Secretary Robert Reich is discussing the latest coronavirus developments, including how most of the promised $600 weekly extra unemployment benefits remain stuck in state offices overwhelmed with claims, what it will actually take for the economy to “reopen,” how American citizens in mixed status families are not receiving the economic stimulus, and the dangerous, right-wing protests against stay-at-home orders popping up across the country.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 23, 2020)

http://imgur.com/mRymwzw


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2020)

14% exposed to the virus and 20,500 dead, many more wounded in NY. Does anybody else want to promote the idea of just exposing everybody else right away so that we can just get this over with?


*New York antibody study estimates 13.9% of residents have had the coronavirus, Gov. Cuomo says

PUBLISHED THU, APR 23 2020 *

An estimated 13.9% of the New Yorkers have likely had Covid-19, according to preliminary results of coronavirus antibody testing released by Gov. Andrew Cuomo on Thursday.
The state randomly tested 3,000 people at grocery stores and shopping locations across 19 counties in 40 localities to see if they had the antibodies to fight the coronavirus, indicating they have had the virus and recovered from it.
With more than 19.4 million people residents, the preliminary results indicate that at least 2.7 million New Yorkers have been infected with Covid-19.









New York antibody study estimates 13.9% of residents have had the coronavirus, Gov. Cuomo says


The state's mortality rates remains persistently high at about 7.4%. The antibody testing indicates the actual death rate may be far lower.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


The people at the protests don't give a fuck about that kid, if she was white with blond hair, it might get their attention, this heartbreaking tragedy is seen as a victory by them in the civil war they are waging. Maybe some of her family who are contagious as Hell might want to attend one of those "protest" rallies, I could sure as Hell understand why they might want to shout in some assholes face over this. The truth is though they are probably much better people than that and will bear their sorrow stoically.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4543054


It's a warning, guess who is going to be deliberately showing up at future events like this and make those who are most responsible for Trump pay the ultimate price for stupidity and fear driven hate. Guns and body armour are no defense at all, an N95 mask would be, but a full beard renders it useless and most of these stupid fucks are to lazy to shave, much less wear PPE. People need to be threatening these folks a lot more with death online and make sure they have lots of rumors to feed upon about libertards looking to infect them. Force them to point those guns, video tape them and have the cops take their guns away, right there and then, later they can be sued.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Does it cure windmill cancer?


windmill cancer is real and so is bill gates mind control vaccine that hooks us up to 5g towers but covid 19 is a hoax


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

General McConnell, is part of the confederacy Andrew and you are the enemy, get it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Andrew Cuomo: McConnell's Bankruptcy Suggestion For States Is 'Really Dumb' | MSNBC*





New York Governor Andrew Cuomo called Sen. Mitch McConnell's suggestion that states could declare bankruptcy amid the coronavirus crisis "one of the really dumb ideas of all time." Aired on 4/23/2020.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is not a performance, I figure it's how he and the majority of Americans feel, he really is this pissed, a former republican too.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Downplays The Threat Of Virus Returning | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Don't you find that kind of format useless? There was about 1 minute of real information from experts followed by 12 minutes of appeals to emotion by a thought guide who is telling us what to think about that 1 minute of information.

That said, it was absolutely clear that Trump is not listening to his staff of doctors who are advising him. We didn't need the talking heads to tell us this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Don't you find that kind of format useless? There was about 1 minute of real information from experts followed by 12 minutes of appeals to emotion by a thought guide who is telling us what to think about that 1 minute of information.
> 
> That said, it was absolutely clear that Trump is not listening to his staff of doctors who are advising him. We didn't need the talking heads to tell us this.


I think it exemplifies the reaction of many responsible citizens and shows some folks they are not alone in how they feel about this situation. An emotional reaction is entirely appropriate and emotion is as much a part of the equation as facts and reason, it's what drives both sides. Sure facts matter to those who oppose Trump and it's because of those facts that so many people are pissed about the government response. They are also pissed because they are suffering now and know that they will into the foreseeable future. Pissed off people vote, they vote in spite of terror and in spite of fear, anger drives people to the polls, to drive bad people out of government. 

Anger born of fear brought you Trump and anger born of fear will remove him from office, either at the polls or in the senate. One thing I am certain of though, they will try to impeach him again and hang him around the republican's neck like a dead albatross.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't think Mitch's state bankruptcy idea will go over too well, he's got his head so far up Donald's ass that he's starting to pick up thoughts from his brain. I suppose it must work like one of them Vulcan mind meld things, only ya approach through the asshole and work yer way right up there next to the mind of the stable jenius...









'The Marie Antoinette of the Senate': GOP Rep. King slams McConnell for suggesting states go bankrupt


Rep. Peter King said the suggestion that states hurt by the coronavirus outbreak go bankrupt "makes McConnell the Marie Antoinette of the Senate."



www.usatoday.com





*'The Marie Antoinette of the Senate': GOP Rep. King slams McConnell for suggesting states go bankrupt*

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell drew scathing criticism from a Republican lawmaker Wednesday for saying he would prefer to see states file for bankruptcy than receive additional federal funds as they struggle to cover the costs of combatting the coronavirus outbreak.

Republican Rep. Peter King of New York blasted McConnell's for his comment in a tweet Wednesday night. He equated the senator from Kentucky's statement to the last queen of France's infamous (and apocryphal) "let them eat cake" response to the plight of starving peasants.

"McConnell's dismissive remark that States devastated by Coronavirus should go bankrupt rather than get the federal assistance they need and deserve is shameful and indefensible," King said. "To say that it is 'free money' to provide funds for cops, firefighters and healthcare workers makes McConnell the Marie Antoinette of the Senate."
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Perhaps Mitch is committing political suicide? Maybe they will find him hanging from the chandelier of his southern manson draped in the stars and bars. Like some Nazi at the end of WWII, they could not live without Der Fuhrer and had nothing left to live for, but their hate was not yet spent, just turned upon themselves.

Mitch might as well retire, Amy McGrath will rip his balls off and wear them around her neck as jewelry on the senate floor.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








McConnell Delivers ’Gut Punch' to His Home State, Dems Say


“If the city isn’t getting any revenue, which right now it basically is not, how are they going to pay their first responders?” asked Rep. John Yarmuth,




www.thedailybeast.com





*McConnell Delivers ’Gut Punch' to His Home State, Dems Say*

*FED FUNDS FOR ME, NOT FOR THEE
“If the city isn’t getting any revenue, which right now it basically is not, how are they going to pay their first responders?” asked Rep. John Yarmuth,*

Mitch McConnell had a clear message on Wednesday to state and local governments anxiously waiting on Washington for more relief aid to cope with the coronavirus: Don’t look at me.

“I mean, we all represent states. We all have governors regardless of party who would love to have free money,” McConnell told conservative radio host Hugh Hewitt. “My guess is their first choice would be for the federal government to borrow money from future generations to send it down to them now so they don’t have to do that. That’s not something I’m going to be in favor of.”

McConnell may be the Senate Majority Leader, a powerful lawmaker tasked with shaping legislation with national concerns in mind. But, as he noted to Hewitt, McConnell does indeed represent a state—and his comments echoed loud and clear there. 

“It was kind of like a punch in the stomach to read,” Joni Jenkins, the Democratic minority leader in Kentucky’s state House of Representatives, told The Daily Beast. She explained that Kentucky, like nearly every state and local government in the country, is staring down an unprecedented fiscal squeeze. With normal business and commerce ground to a halt, sales tax revenue is drying up; skyrocketing unemployment rates mean that state income tax revenues will crater, too. 

The Kentucky legislature, which just recessed for the year last week, passed a one-year austerity budget in response to the coronavirus’ economic damage. The functions of government are getting hard-hit: the University of Kentucky, for example, announced this week it faces a $70 million budget shortfall and is furloughing employees. 

Jenkins said that the legislature will have to reconvene if state revenues dip by more than five percent, which is likely. “Many of us were hoping for federal help,” she said. “I don’t see how we get out of this downward spiral without some help from the federal government.”
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 23, 2020)

*Trump adviser suggests reopening economy by putting 'everybody in a space outfit' ...... 

For the love of god ... please strike the repub idiots down ! .... amen. *

One of President Trump's economic advisers has an admittedly "crazy" idea for how to reopen the country amid the coronavirus pandemic: *space outfits.*

Stephen Moore, a member of Trump's economic task force, spoke to _The New York Times _this week about restarting the U.S. economy, saying he's been advising the president about how "we have to really get things opened" as soon as May 1st. But how are states to send people back to work in a safe way that doesn't endanger public health? Moore offered a bit of an ... out of the box ... suggestion.

*"I was thinking this morning, and this is just kind of a thought experiment because I was thinking about this — why don't we just put everybody in a space outfit or something like that?" Moore asked. "No. Seriously."*

The _Times _noted to Miller that "well, we'd have to make the space outfits," a fact he acknowledged while continuing to spitball.

"I mean, just thinking out loud, and maybe this is a crazy idea, but instead of just locking down the economy, putting everybody in a kind of — you're right," Moore said. "You have to make 200 million of these, but it wouldn't have cost $3 trillion to do that. ... I mean, I was looking online, and there are all these kinds of suits that they're building now that you're not exposed and you're breath — kind of ventilator."

The _Times _quickly moved on without nearly as many follow-up questions as expected, with Moore proceeding to claim the U.S. may not be able to "afford to wait" for more testing as experts have called for. Moore did, however, note multiple times in the interview that "I'm not a health expert" and at one point acknowledged while discussing one aspect of the pandemic, "Maybe I've got this wrong."


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 23, 2020)

States that helped Trump win see biggest job losses


Battleground states that handed Donald Trump the presidency four years ago are seeing higher-than-average layoffs amid an economic downturn wreaking havoc across the country — a dynamic that could hold major implications for November’s election. Job losses are piling up in places like Michigan...




news.google.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> States that helped Trump win see biggest job losses
> 
> 
> Battleground states that handed Donald Trump the presidency four years ago are seeing higher-than-average layoffs amid an economic downturn wreaking havoc across the country — a dynamic that could hold major implications for November’s election. Job losses are piling up in places like Michigan...
> ...


The Lord works in mysterious ways, sometimes not so much though....


----------



## topcat (Apr 23, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> States that helped Trump win see biggest job losses
> 
> 
> Battleground states that handed Donald Trump the presidency four years ago are seeing higher-than-average layoffs amid an economic downturn wreaking havoc across the country — a dynamic that could hold major implications for November’s election. Job losses are piling up in places like Michigan...
> ...


Human sacrifices for Dear Leader is worth it. Hellalewyuh.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 23, 2020)

I sent out a sub space message to the inhabitants in the Andromeda galaxy ..... Hopefully they answer.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 23, 2020)

*Virus pushes US unemployment toward highest since Depression*

NEW YORK (AP) — Unemployment in the U.S. is swelling to levels last seen during the Great Depression of the 1930s, with 1 in 6 American workers thrown out of a job by the coronavirus.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 23, 2020)

The U.S. is now a Paper Tiger


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think it exemplifies the reaction of many responsible citizens and shows some folks they are not alone in how they feel about this situation. An emotional reaction is entirely appropriate and emotion is as much a part of the equation as facts and reason, it's what drives both sides. Sure facts matter to those who oppose Trump and it's because of those facts that so many people are pissed about the government response. They are also pissed because they are suffering now and know that they will into the foreseeable future. Pissed off people vote, they vote in spite of terror and in spite of fear, anger drives people to the polls, to drive bad people out of government.
> 
> Anger born of fear brought you Trump and anger born of fear will remove him from office, either at the polls or in the senate. One thing I am certain of though, they will try to impeach him again and hang him around the republican's neck like a dead albatross.


So, you needed them to tell you what to think?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> The U.S. is now a Paper Tiger


If it's any comfort, everybody else got a kick in the nuts too, Uncle Sam also got kicked in the teeth by Trump.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If it's any comfort, everybody else got a kick in the nuts too, Uncle Sam also got kicked in the teeth by Trump.


Oddly it’s from an old Chinese phrase ..... so there’s that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> So, you needed them to tell you what to think?


I and others are interested in what they think, since they are generally better informed than most people, I can call balls and strikes as well as you, so can they. I'm interested in what people here think too, their opinions and beliefs.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 23, 2020)

Nancy got trolled by Trump and the Washington Post did a fact check on it. Newsy style.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Oddly it’s from an old Chinese phrase ..... so there’s that.


May you live in interesting times, is an old chinese curse, they have insured the imprication with their fucking virus, batshit crazy!


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I and others are interested in what they think, since they are general better informed than most people, I can call balls and strikes as well as you, so can they. I'm interested in what people here think too, their opinions and beliefs.


Let's just reset. That video contained one minute that was objectively factual and showed the listener all they needed to know about Trump's broken relationship with his medical advisers. One minute. The video was 13 minutes long. Most of it was emotional rhetoric that merely re-hashed what happened in the one minute of facts-based reporting. I agree with its message but am objecting to the way it appeals to emotion rather than tries to convince using facts. They weren't providing informed opinions either. At least 9 minutes of the recording was an appeal to an angry emotion. It is a manipulative piece of garbage. 

That kind of bullshit is used in other situations by Russian agents, Right wing propaganda outlets and Cult of Sanders to hammer on Democrats as if they are why Trump is so fucked up. So, I'm just asking if that kind of format is truly useful. I don't think it is. How did you find it useful?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Let's just reset. That video contained one minute that was objectively factual and showed the listener all they needed to know about Trump's broken relationship with his medical advisers. One minute. The video was 13 minutes long. Most of it was emotional rhetoric that merely re-hashed what happened in the one minute of facts-based reporting. I agree with its message but am objecting to the way it appeals to emotion rather than tries to convince using facts. They weren't providing informed opinions either. At least 9 minutes of the recording was an appeal to an angry emotion. It is a manipulative piece of garbage.
> 
> That kind of bullshit is used in other situations by Russian agents, Right wing propaganda outlets and Cult of Sanders to hammer on Democrats as if they are why Trump is so fucked up. So, I'm just asking if that kind of format is truly useful. I don't think it is. How did you find it useful?


It was entertaining and informative too IMHO, thanks for yours.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was entertaining and informative too IMHO, thanks for yours.


meh

some people like propaganda.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> meh
> 
> some people like propaganda.


We all live in our own information bubble I suppose, selection bias and all that stuff.


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 23, 2020)

US issues new guidance for small business loans, pressures public companies to return funds


- The Small Business Administration issued new guidance on Thursday that makes it "unlikely" that big publicly traded companies can access the next round of funding for the U.S. government's small business relief program. - Companies applying for coronavirus relief funds must certify that the...




news.google.com


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We all live in our own information bubble I suppose, selection bias and all that stuff.


some less than others.

How about that HCQ? There was all sorts of great stuff you posted on that a while back. Trump's team loved it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

How about we move on and try to stay in the moment, I've spoken to that extensively, Medcram is not a right wing site, it's a medical one. I know how you feel, for how you feel determines how you think, works like that for me too. It just seems logical and important, me too.

Here go beat up AC!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








New York antibody study estimates 13.9% of residents have had the coronavirus, Gov. Cuomo says


The state's mortality rates remains persistently high at about 7.4%. The antibody testing indicates the actual death rate may be far lower.




www.cnbc.com





*New York antibody study estimates 13.9% of residents have had the coronavirus, Gov. Cuomo says*
POINTS

An estimated 13.9% of the New Yorkers have likely had Covid-19, according to preliminary results of coronavirus antibody testing released by Gov. Andrew Cuomo on Thursday.
The state randomly tested 3,000 people at grocery stores and shopping locations across 19 counties in 40 localities to see if they had the antibodies to fight the coronavirus, indicating they have had the virus and recovered from it.
With more than 19.4 million people residents, the preliminary results indicate that at least 2.7 million New Yorkers have been infected with Covid-19.
An estimated 13.9% of the New Yorkers have likely had Covid-19, according to preliminary results of coronavirus antibody testing released by Gov. Andrew Cuomo on Thursday.

The state randomly tested 3,000 people at grocery stores and shopping locations across 19 counties in 40 localities to see if they had the antibodies to fight the coronavirus, indicating they have had the virus and recovered from it, Cuomo said.

With more than 19.4 million people residents, according to U.S. Census data, the preliminary results indicate that at least 2.7 million New Yorkers have been infected with Covid-19.

The results differed across the state with the largest concentration of positive antibody tests found in New York City at 21.2%. In Long Island, 16.7% of the people tested were positive and in Westchester, where the state’s first major outbreak originated, 11.7% of the tests were positive. The Covid-19 pandemic across the rest of the state is relatively contained with just 3.6% of positive test results.
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 23, 2020)

Tonight is crockpot chili ....


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about we move on and try to stay in the moment, I've spoken to that extensively, Medcram is not a right wing site, it's a medical one. I know how you feel, for how you feel determines how you think, works like that for me too. It just seems logical and important, me too.
> 
> Here go beat up AC!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


The subject you are dodging is your susceptibility propaganda or your propensity to disseminate propaganda, including that darling of the religious right, medcrap and Dr Sousa or whatever his name is. 

Why do you think that shit is useful?

Now is when you go off on vitamin D and lecture me about how I should be taking it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> The subject you are dodging is your susceptibility propaganda or your propensity to disseminate propaganda, including that darling of the religious right, medcrap and Dr Sousa or whatever his name is.
> 
> Why do you think that shit is useful?
> 
> Now is when you go off on vitamin D and lecture me about how I should be taking it.


Hysteria on the right has abated about HCQ, but I see it is still prevalent on the left in some quarters. Claiming HCQ does not work at this point is as bad as saying it does. Believe it or not efficacy is yet to be scientifically resolved. Personally I think it will be of limited value at best, just as you believe it to be dangerous and worthless, they are just opinions, here are some facts.









Can Chloroquine and Hydroxychloroquine Treat Coronavirus (COVID-19)? - GoodRx


Hydroxychloroquine (Plaquenil) and chloroquine are two drugs that have been in the headlines as potential COVID-19 treatments for the coronavirus disease. Will these anti-malarial medications successfully treat COVID-19 as it's been stated in the press? Here’s what we know about...



www.goodrx.com





*Can Hydroxychloroquine and Chloroquine Be Used to Treat Coronavirus (COVID-19)?*

Jennifer Tran, PharmD, RPh
Jennifer Tran, PharmD, is a managed care pharmacist on the GoodRx Research team. She is passionate about evidence-based medicine and is licensed to practice in CA and OR.
Posted on April 22, 2020

*Key takeaways:*

Hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine are two medications that have been used for many decades to treat malaria and autoimmune conditions like rheumatoid arthritis and lupus.
There is not enough medical data at this time to prove that hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine work for COVID-19 — while some small studies suggest the medications may be helpful, other studies saw no difference.
There have been no studies showing that these medications work for prevention.
There’s now a shortage of hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine, which means that people who normally take these medications to manage their health are having a harder time getting the treatment they need.
*More...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> The subject you are dodging is your susceptibility propaganda or your propensity to disseminate propaganda, including that darling of the religious right, medcrap and Dr Sousa or whatever his name is.
> 
> Why do you think that shit is useful?
> 
> Now is when you go off on vitamin D and lecture me about how I should be taking it.


Here is an interesting article from the same source, if folks want to discuss emerging treatments or stay informed.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








COVID-19 Treatments: An Updated List of Drugs and Medications in Development - GoodRx


How is coronavirus being treated? That answer seems to change by the hour. From hydroxychloroquine to remdesivir, here’s an updated list of COVID-19 treatments currently being studied and new drugs that are being developed.



www.goodrx.com





*The Latest Research on COVID-19 Treatments and Medications in the Pipeline*

Jennifer Tran, PharmD, RPh
Jennifer Tran, PharmD, is a managed care pharmacist on the GoodRx Research team. She is passionate about evidence-based medicine and is licensed to practice in CA and OR.
Posted on April 20, 2020

*Key takeaways:*

There are no approved coronavirus treatments at this time.
The drug that’s furthest along in clinical trials for treating COVID-19 is remdesivir, a new antiviral.
Researchers are also testing older medications (that are typically used to treat other conditions) to see if they are also effective in treating COVID-19.

Over 2 million people worldwide have tested positive for the novel coronavirus and that number is quickly growing. Our healthcare system is becoming increasingly strained and we are in desperate need of a safe and effective treatment for COVID-19. Scientists around the world are racing against time to find a cure. Here’s what we know so far about emerging treatments for coronavirus, and we will update this article as more information becomes available.
Hospitals and research labs all over the world are testing many different therapies on coronavirus-positive patients in an effort to find a potential COVID-19 treatment. Below we highlight a few medications and treatments that have been making a buzz in the science community.

*1) Remdesivir*
Remdesivir is an antiviral that is given by intravenous (IV) infusion in the hospital. This is a brand-new drug that has not been approved for use on the market yet, and is being tested in carefully controlled environments. It was previously shown to have some effect against SARS, MERS, and Ebola in cell and animal models. In a recent _in vitro_ study (studies done in a petri dish or test tube rather than in animals or humans), remdesivir prevented human cells from being infected with SARS-CoV-2 (the virus that causes COVID-19).
Doctors across the U.S. are enrolling patients with severe COVID-19 into clinical trials to see if remdesivir is an effective treatment. While we wait for results from larger trials, a small study of 61 patients who were severely ill with COVID-19 and received remdesivir through a compassionate use program was recently published. (Compassionate use is a way for people to receive experimental drugs without being in a clinical trial.) Data for 8 patients was unavailable, but for the remaining 53 patients, 36 (68%) needed less oxygen support after treatment, and 7 (13%) died.
Because this was through a compassionate use program, limited data was collected. For example, information about viral load (the amount of virus in the body) was not available, so we do not know if remdesivir was effective in clearing the virus. Additionally, there was not a comparison group, so it is difficult to know whether patients would have improved on their own without taking remdesivir.

*2) Hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine*
Hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine are two medications that have been used for many decades to treat malaria and autoimmune conditions like rheumatoid arthritis and lupus. A few small studies suggest that they may also be helpful for treating hospitalized patients with mild cases of COVID-19, while two studies showed that hydroxychloroquine did not make a difference. More robust studies are needed to confirm whether these medications actually work.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Jesus Christ Donald went completely off the rails today, he must be melting down, he's commander and chief. section 8 him, or 25th him, or impeach him, or do the fucker! FFS do something!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Jesus, I mean Cheeto Jesus! Some American wanna explain how this guy got elected? 

@Bugeye will be drinking hand sanitizer next, DON'T DO IT Buggie!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Suggests Injecting Disinfectant Into The Body To Treat Coronavirus | MSNBC*





President Trump responded to a presentation by Bill Bryan from the Department of Homeland security on how to fight COVID-19 by suggesting that injecting the body with disinfectant could serve as treatment. In Bryan’s presentation, he explained isopropyl alcohol can kill the virus in 30 seconds. Aired on 04/23/2020.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jesus Christ Donald went completely off the rails today, he must be melting down, he's commander and chief. section 8 him, or 25th him, or impeach him, or do the fucker! FFS do something!





DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is an interesting article from the same source, if folks want to discuss emerging treatments or stay informed.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


lulz

the two categories you listed were darlings on your medcrap site and now they are failing in trials as treatments for covid-19

You should stick to meditation. How is that going BTW?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Don't believe @UncleBuck or Donald @Bugeye, don't gargle with bleach buggy, the white teeth ain't worth it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> You should stick to meditation. How is that going BTW?


Meditation doesn't help much when ya see Donald's latest shit show live on TV! He's stark raving mad and he has you with in his power! It's cause for concern!


----------



## topcat (Apr 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jesus, I mean Cheeto Jesus! Some American wanna explain how this guy got elected?
> 
> @Bugeye will be drinking hand sanitizer next, DON'T DO IT Buggie!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


"What have you got to lose? Try it." The first one's free.



Sez Zippy!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

topcat said:


> "What have you got to lose? Try it." The first one's free.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543313
> Sez Zippy!


So help me Jesus, ya can either laugh or cry, either way yer reduced to tears...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> You should stick to meditation. How is that going BTW?


Note my act of compassion with buggy in hopefully avoiding a tragedy, I believe I gave wise counsel, it might not have been popular counsel...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 24, 2020)

Pat Robertson Suggests Same-Sex Marriage, Abortion Among Reasons For COVID-19


God won’t end the coronavirus pandemic until people repent of certain "sins," the televangelist indicated on "The 700 Club."




www.huffpost.com


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about we move on and try to stay in the moment, I've spoken to that extensively, Medcram is not a right wing site, it's a medical one. I know how you feel, for how you feel determines how you think, works like that for me too. It just seems logical and important, me too.
> 
> Here go beat up AC!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


That's clearly my fault and the study was obviously conducted by Trumptards who deny that humans have altered the climate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2020)

Maybe there's a business opportunity in Donald's latest brain droppings about UV light curing coronavirus. It would require a bit of capital, but it's doable! Make UVC tubes in the shape of a foot long dildos and sell them to Trumpers for, "internal use". Trump's own words can be used to market them! FDA approval should be no problem, you'll have an inside track, call the Trumper 2020 Terminator. A good project for an engineer...


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 24, 2020)

Publicly traded companies have 2 weeks to give back loans intended for small businesses or potentially face 'severe consequences,' Treasury Department says


FILE PHOTO: U.S. President Trump leads daily coronavirus response briefing at the White House in Washington Reuters - The Treasury Department is asking publicly traded companies to return their loans from the federal government by May 7, according to new guidance issued on Thursday. - Large...




news.google.com


----------



## topcat (Apr 24, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Pat Robertson Suggests Same-Sex Marriage, Abortion Among Reasons For COVID-19
> 
> 
> God won’t end the coronavirus pandemic until people repent of certain "sins," the televangelist indicated on "The 700 Club."
> ...


Well, of course, that's what he _does._


----------



## topcat (Apr 24, 2020)

Make America Sick Again.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 24, 2020)

I read 2 articles this morning about COVID-19 that made me shake my head, as if I needed more of an incentive.

One being that the poor have 2 weeks in NYC to pick up their loved ones bodies or they will be buried in a Potters Field on Harts Island due too overload.





__





2 Brothers Died of Covid. They’re Being Denied Their Last Wish.






www.msn.com





Then that cocksucker acutally injected politics into this tragedy and blames Blue states for the their problems dealing with the Virus, implying that he's going to follow McConnell's lead and allow the States that are run by Democrats to go broke.









Trump ties coronavirus outbreak to Democratic state leadership, potentially jeopardizing federal aid


President Trump suggested that there was a correlation between Democratic leadership of states and the scope of the coronavirus outbreak in those states.




www.yahoo.com





Jesus Christ Almighty, what have we done by electing this POS?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I read 2 articles this morning about COVID-19 that made me shake my head, as if I needed more of an incentive.
> 
> One being that the poor have 2 weeks in NYC to pick up their loved ones bodies or they will be buried in a Potters Field on Harts Island due too overload.
> 
> ...


This sums things up James!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2020)

Better hope Donald doesn't hear about this, he will cut their funding and demand the money back. Also, these YouTube people aren't doctors, they have no business telling people about medical secrets, lest the right wing pick up on it, they must also be part of some hidden agenda. I wonder could Putin be involved in this dastardly plot? 

If Donald mentions any of this stuff, you won't need to worry about the funding being cut off by the right, when the minds close on the left.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Race to Develop a Coronavirus Treatment in 60 Days*





This rapid response team has been preparing for a pandemic for years. Now, they’re developing a treatment for COVID-19 at breakneck speed. Here’s how


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2020)

Why things went nuts over HCQ, today's word is Lysol, or shoving a UVC tube up their assholes!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Vanity Fair Looks At Trump's Plan To Battle Virus With Unproven Drug | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








“Really Want to Flood NY and NJ”: Internal Documents Reveal Team Trump’s Chloroquine Master Plan


Forget testing, ventilators, and PPE. Donald Trump’s big plan to beat COVID-19 involved distributing millions of doses of an unproven drug. Behind the scenes, senior administration officials pushed hard to bend the rules and back up his boasts.




www.vanityfair.com





*“Really Want to Flood NY and NJ”: Internal Documents Reveal Team Trump’s Chloroquine Master Plan*
*Forget testing, ventilators, and PPE. Donald Trump’s big plan to beat COVID-19 involved distributing millions of doses of an unproven drug. Behind the scenes, senior administration officials pushed hard to bend the rules and back up his boasts.*

On the afternoon of Saturday, April 4, President Trump stood at the White House podium and escalated his marketing blitz on behalf of hydroxychloroquine, hyping the old malaria drug’s alleged promise in treating COVID-19, as well as his administration’s success in acquiring huge amounts of it.

“We have millions and millions of doses of it—29 million to be exact,” he said, as the official tally of COVID-19 cases in the U.S. topped 260,000 and governors across the country pleaded for federal support to acquire tests, ventilators, and protective gear for health care workers. “We’re just hearing really positive stories, and we’re continuing to collect the data.” That evening, according to emails obtained by Vanity Fair, Trump’s political appointees would ramp up the pressure on career health officials to make good on the president’s extravagant promises, despite clear warnings from federal clinicians about the risks and unproven benefits of chloroquine-based treatments for COVID-19.

Vanity Fair has assembled this account based on documents and interviews provided by multiple federal officials with knowledge of internal Trump administration proceedings.

The president had been touting hydroxychloroquine for weeks, sparking worldwide shortages of the drug and prompting negotiations with Indian prime minister Narendra Modi to lift export restrictions on its active ingredients. But on March 24, the federal government’s top interagency working group of clinicians and scientists privately threw cold water on his claims, according to a federal official with knowledge of the working group’s deliberations. In an internal consensus statement, a medical countermeasures group within Health and Human Services recommended that chloroquine-based COVID-19 treatments should be studied only in controlled, hospital-based clinical trials, as their safety and efficacy was “not supported by data from reliable clinical trials or from non-human primates” and carried “potential risks.” The medicines—which are used to treat malaria as well as autoimmune conditions such as lupus—can have serious side effects, including heart arrhythmias.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2020)

I was gonna make a coronavirus treatments thread, but I think I'll wait for a study or two to be released, there should be a couple coming out soon. Here are the kinds of things that would be posted there though, along with basic scientific information that will inform those interested. Treatments are coming soon, indeed convalescent plasma is being used now, while trials are underway for covid -19 efficacy and it will most likely be the first effective treatment deployed this summer, *we await proper studies and clinical trials*. Why you might see this treatment deployed first is that there are no real ethical issues with using it any more than giving a patient a regular plasma transfusion and that happens everyday.

More public policy and science, scientists should be making the calls and not psycho politicians, con men, syncopaths, or greed driven CEO's.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Big Pharma Is Meddling in the Race for a COVID-19 Treatment


A Yale researcher poised to start a crucial clinical trial received an ominous email from a pharmaceutical company. “There is undoubtedly a financial motivation,” he said—and there could be millions on the line.




www.vanityfair.com





*“I Take That as a Threat”: Big Pharma Is Meddling in the Race for a COVID-19 Treatment*
*A Yale researcher poised to start a crucial clinical trial received an ominous email from a pharmaceutical company. “There is undoubtedly a financial motivation,” he said—and there could be millions on the line.*
BY DIANA FALZONE
APRIL 24, 2020

The race to develop a COVID-19 vaccine is well underway, but given its extended timeline—12 to 18 months—the search for an existing drug to treat the virus is almost equally pressing. For many on the right, including the president, the method of choice was hydroxychloroquine, a malaria drug initially thought to combat the infection. But with a damning study out showing the drug is basically ineffective, and in fact may lead to increased death rates, even Fox News has quietly dispensed with that theory.

In New Haven, meanwhile, Dr. Joseph Vinetz, an infectious disease doctor at Yale School of Medicine, is seeking to launch a clinical study of the drug camostat mesylate, a generic medication approved in Japan to treat chronic pancreatitis that he hopes can be approved and marketed to treat COVID-19. If the trial succeeds, he said, this could be ”a total game changer.” But the process is proving fraught. Within hours of registering his trial on a National Institutes of Health website on April 20, he received an email from a large U.S. pharmaceutical company. “They are trying to take my project and engulf it for their proprietary [financial] gain,” Vinetz told me. “I take that email as a threat.”

Unlike hydroxychloroquine, camostat is a drug researchers believe may have promising effects on COVID-19. It’s also being studied in countries including Germany and Denmark. “The virus that causes COVID-19 requires a protein to get inside of the cells that line the respiratory tract,” Vinetz explained. In test tubes and in mice, he said, camostat has been shown to inhibit an enzyme that allows the virus to enter those cells. Another published experiment showed that camostat prevented mice from dying of the SARS virus. As of yet, there’s no data that shows how it could impact the novel coronavirus in humans. But if Vinetz’s study is successful, he hopes camostat can be administered both to infected COVID-19 patients and as a preventative.

The drug is manufactured in Japan; Ono Pharmaceutical, a massive company headquartered in Osaka, has committed to providing enough camostat pills for 300 patients over the course of Vinetz’s study. All he needs is FDA approval for the trial and his staff can begin testing. “We will be enrolling patients to come in daily for a swab test, receive medication, provide a symptom survey to ensure safety, and to look at any improvement [or lack thereof] after the drug or placebo is given,” he explained. “We will be closely following all participants, including looking at their oxygen levels by pulse oximeter to make sure that they do not need to be hospitalized.”

The email Vinetz received on April 20, after he registered the trial, threatened to throw a wrench in proceedings. In the email, a copy of which was reviewed by the Hive, a representative for a large pharmaceutical company wrote that the company was itself “exploring the opportunity with BARDA,” the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority, “and others to conduct clinical trials testing camostat mesylate in COVID-19,” and noted that it has an “open IND,” essentially a permission slip from the FDA to conduct a clinical trial. The email proposed that Vinetz, who has applied for an IND but has not yet received it, would need access to data the company has received through its IND, and that he’d need a letter of authorization from the company to get it. “We would appreciate gaining a better understanding of your study,” the email continued, proposing a call to discuss the matter.

Vinetz said he interpreted the email to mean “you have to go through us.” “They seem to want me to have to work under their authorization,” he said. “I viewed it as a threatening email,” he reiterated. “There is undoubtedly a financial motivation.” He theorized that the company might be hoping to get camostat designated as an orphan drug. The Orphan Drug Act, which Congress passed in 1983, uses financial incentives to encourage the development of drugs that treat rare diseases. Among other things, said Dr. Marion Mass, a Philadelphia-based pediatrician and cofounder of Practicing Physicians of America, the act gives drug makers seven-year market exclusivity (meaning no other company can advertise the same version of the drug), a 50% tax credit on the cost of conducting clinical testing, and access to grants to conduct that testing.
*more...*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 24, 2020)

I have spent over 2 weeks now trying to find out where my relief money was from the IRS (never got it), but when I contacted them for help, I found out there will be no online/voice help because the call centers are shut down due to the Virus.
I'm not especially concerned because my wife is a city employee as a teacher and has a guaranteed income & I'm retired & get my monthly check from Social Security, plus I sell herb (demand is way up), so we're really not hurting at the moment.
But, I just think of the millions of people that needed that $1200 which actually won't pay for more than rent/mortgage/food/utilities for a month.
Then, imagine trying to get unemployment today during this fucking mess.
I was unemployed during the Great Recession for a time (That's when I started to grow seriously) and it took me a month after jumping through hoops before I saw a dime.








Millions of Americans join unemployment line as coronavirus savages economy


A stunning 26.5 million Americans have sought unemployment benefits since mid-March, confirming that all the jobs gained during the longest employment boom in U.S. history have been wiped out as the novel coronavirus savages the economy.




www.reuters.com





I don't blame Trump for the Virus, only his lackadaisical response to it, and millions of people are suffering as a result & ten's of thousands are dying because of his fucking stupidity.

Six more months before we can change direction, but by then he will have, with the complicity of his fellow Republicans, will have destroyed the America as we once knew it, and that's a sad fucking fact.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I have spent over 2 weeks now trying to find out where my relief money was from the IRS (never got it), but when I contacted them for help, I found out there will be no online/voice help because the call centers are shut down due to the Virus.
> I'm not especially concerned because my wife is a city employee as a teacher and has a guaranteed income & I'm retired & get my monthly check from Social Security, plus I sell herb (demand is way up), so we're really not hurting at the moment.
> But, I just think of the millions of people that needed that $1200 which actually won't pay for more than rent/mortgage/food/utilities for a month.
> Then, imagine trying to get unemployment today during this fucking mess.
> ...


I applied for pua after waiting a month for the state to even set it up. Another 4-6 weeks before they send any money

so 2 and a half months from work stoppage to financial relief. I feel sorry for anyone who isn’t able to weather that shit.

trump sucks so fucking bad he can’t even hand out money. What a fat stupid tard


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 24, 2020)

This my Intermission Song of the fucking day, because Trump has actually in the span of 3.5 years, accomplished it


----------



## topcat (Apr 24, 2020)

Stress buster.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I read 2 articles this morning about COVID-19 that made me shake my head, as if I needed more of an incentive.
> 
> One being that the poor have 2 weeks in NYC to pick up their loved ones bodies or they will be buried in a Potters Field on Harts Island due too overload.
> 
> ...


We got what we deserved.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2020)

Vaping bleach on dr trump's recommendation, getting nuts now, JONESTOWN


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 24, 2020)

2020. Trump year.....


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 24, 2020)

Walking dead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2020)

I kinda like Cuomo's take on this shit, he's cut out for this particular leadership role, I can imagine why Donald might fear this guy, he should!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Gov. Cuomo RIPS stay-at-home protestors DURING their protest*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> I applied for pua after waiting a month for the state to even set it up. Another 4-6 weeks before they send any money
> 
> so 2 and a half months from work stoppage to financial relief. I feel sorry for anyone who isn’t able to weather that shit.
> 
> trump sucks so fucking bad he can’t even hand out money. What a fat stupid tard


His rich toadies had their money moments after he signed the bill. Billions were given out within days.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Vaping bleach on dr trump's recommendation, getting nuts now, JONESTOWN


He now claims he was being sarcastic to a reporter, you know...rewriting history


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> We got what we deserved.


I did not deserve it.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I did not deserve it.


We are all responsible. The people get the leaders that they deserve.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2020)

Comedy break...


crisnpropa said:


> We are all responsible. The people get the leaders that they deserve.


Ouch!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2020)

Does anybody deserve this? Even a fucking Canadian? The smell don't stop at the border and neither will the virus!

Watch the Dr. Birx video for an example of shock and awe! Jesus help us all (I'm an atheist). 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump suggests 'injection' of disinfectant to beat coronavirus and 'clean' the lungs


A Homeland Security official, under questioning from reporters, later said federal laboratories are not considering such a treatment option.




www.nbcnews.com





*CORONAVIRUS*
*Trump suggests 'injection' of disinfectant to beat coronavirus and 'clean' the lungs*
*A Homeland Security official, under questioning from reporters, later said federal laboratories are not considering such a treatment option*





*Watch: Dr. Birx reacts as Trump suggests 'injection' of disinfectant to beat coronavirus*


----------



## topcat (Apr 24, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> He now claims he was being sarcastic to a reporter, you know...rewriting history


It sounded to me he was being sarcastic about the weak excuse of being sarcastic. That bit yesterday certainly wasn't sarcastic. "You know, I have an uncle who was a very successful stand-up comedian, maybe it is in the genes and I could have gone into that line of work." That's sarcastic, but not far removed from what he's actually said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2020)

Gee Look what happened to Wolfie...

Locked
Thread watched
Wolfie's Social Experiment


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> The people get the leaders that they deserve


naive.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2020)

I am not responsible at all
fuck trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> fuck trump


They will, if not in congress, in the election and if he is removed from office, he is fucked a thousand times over, at some level he knows he will spend the rest of his life in an orange jumpsuit, a loser... He will have an awful lot of company behind bars too, hundreds, if not thousands, many are fearing the day of retribution in the courts because they are actually guilty. Legal fees will cripple many more, many old hands in the DOJ and FBI will be back in the saddle with Joe, they are eager to see justice reestablished and done, and we know who they are gonna do.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> We are all responsible. The people get the leaders that they deserve.


Horse shit

I voted for Clinton.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 24, 2020)

Just another reason too slit your wrists now and just get it over with, because we're all going too die under Trump

That #motheringfuckingsonofsatan stated that he disagreed with his head of the Virus task force because of Fauci's statement yesterday that the U.S. does not yet have the testing capacity that it needs to effectively contain the spread of the novel coronavirus as stay-at-home restrictions are relaxed.

"No, I don't agree with him on that. I think we are doing a grab job on testing," Trump told reporters at a White House briefing last night when asked about Fauci's recent remarks in a Time magazine interview.

This is what Dr Fauci, said yesterday morning

"We need to significantly ramp up not only the number of tests, but the capacity to perform them, so that you don't have a situation where you have a test but it can't be done because there isn't a swab, or because there isn't extraction media, or not the right vial," Fauci said.

"I am not overly confident right now at all that we have what it takes to do that. We are doing better, and I think we are going to get there, but we are not there yet," he continued.


"If he said that, I don't agree with him," Trump commented when asked by a reporter.

He then lied again (Wow, what a shock!!!) & described the U.S. as more advanced than other nations on testing, claiming that other countries (Puerto Rico? have inquired about American capabilities.

"We're doing very well on testing. We've tested far more than anyone else in the world and within a short period of time you'll be hearing about new tests that are coming out that are going to be incredible," Trump also blathered.

Yea, we're doing great, that why we lead the World in Deaths per Capita.

EVERYONE on the fucking Planet has done a better job dealing with the Virus, and he still talks pure shite thinking his lies will get him somewhere?

Anyway, it's time for a whiskey & a bowl & too chill out and listen to some Imagine Dragons (good song)

Have a good day & try to stay safe


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Horse shit
> 
> I voted for n





Fogdog said:


> Horse shit
> 
> I voted for Clinton.


US policy remains the same no matter who is elected. Two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 24, 2020)

Yea, the Virus is really a teeny, tiny vampire that hates light & Lysol is like Holy Water.






Oh my fucking God!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> US policy remains the same no matter who is elected. Two sides of the same coin.


Really?
Do a history search as far as which party started/engaged in the most wars, or better yet how many US soldiers died under Republican presidents vs Democratic presidents and tell me if they're the same. (FDR doesn't count)
Do the fucking math & then honestly tell me they're the same.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, the Virus is really a teeny, tiny vampire that hates light & Lysol is like Holy Water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good take.

We can expect the merits of garlic to make it into right wing and @DIY-HP-LED talking points very soon


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> US policy remains the same no matter who is elected. Two sides of the same coin.


not only is your post full of horse shit but naive horse shit.

congrats, you've plumbed the depths of right wing propaganda to levels we've never seen before. 

lulz

yes, I'm mocking and laughing at you. 

Booing too


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

US policy is to always be at war. This is fact.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2020)

Deficits decline under Democratic Presidents also. 

That same coin shit is foolish, sounds good, like Libertarian but really, Democrats typically try to make sure everyone can vote and that votes all count the same. Republicans are blindly loyal to an amoral authoritarian who wants nothing to do with democracy. A sadistic and malicious vindictive twisted monster.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

Well, my grandma always said: 'You're either young, or you're right.'


----------



## topcat (Apr 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I am not responsible at all
> fuck trump


And fuck Moscow Mitch McConnell and Susan Collins.
edit: all three are ripe for picking off.


----------



## topcat (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Well, my grandma always said: 'You're either young, or you're right.'


So, I read that as your grandma was old, that's all.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> So, I read that as your grandma was old, that's all.


Yes she was old and very wise. And you are wrong.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

Israel owns Trump and controls US policy. We have a mole in the White House. His name is Jared Kushner.


----------



## topcat (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Yes she was old and very wise. And you are wrong.


Wisdom comes with age. I hope you live long.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> US policy remains the same no matter who is elected


naive.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Israel owns Trump and controls US policy. We have a mole in the White House. His name is Jared Kushner.


lol, Netanyahu may have a piece of Trump, he did just bend over and give them the embassy right off the bat. But Trump is a sell out, he is at least in bed with Mr. Bonesaw himself MBS, and Putin set Trump up well too even if Russia wasn't the first to test the waters of how dirty Trump was, they are the ones that Trump stupidly did a shot out for.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> US policy remains the same no matter who is elected. Two sides of the same coin.


You are overgeneralizing, saying all Americans bear collective responsibility is like saying all American white people bear responsibility for Donald Trump, when in fact a sizable majority do, but not all though. At one level they do bear some collective responsibility, but that is only in minds not sufficiently nuanced to appreciate the details, and that is where the Devil lays, in the details. 

Treating people as a homogenous group is to treat them as the other, it's kinda like saying they all look alike to me...


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> Wisdom comes with age. I hope you live long.


And you as well.


----------



## topcat (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> And you as well.


I already have. Soon, it will be time to go.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> US policy is to always be at war. This is fact.


To say Republicans are same as Democrats is naive. 

To say humans have always been at war with each other would be extreme but not wrong.

To say that you are an idiot for conflating those two observations would be exactly correct.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

The pendulum of politics sways back and forth.
Doesn't matter which party is in power. War is the constant policy. The best defense is a strong offense.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> The best defense is a strong offense.


Defense wins championships, son. --Paul Bear Bryant


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

Defense does win championships.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> The pendulum of politics sways back and forth.
> Doesn't matter which party is in power. War is the constant policy. The best defense is a strong offense.


naive


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> To say Republicans are same as Democrats is naive.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2020)

Ron Paul is, well, Ron Paul.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 24, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4544257


You've been under surveillance ever since "Rob Roy" and "pedophile" were let loose into the internet years ago. Patriot Act.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> You've been under surveillance ever since "Rob Roy" and "pedophile" were let loose into the internet years ago. Patriot Act.


I've noticed my toaster has been acting a little suspicious these days.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Ron Paul is, well, Ron Paul.


Racecar spelled backwards is racecar.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> US policy is to always be at war. This is fact.


Your absolutely right, no doubt about it that the USA is a warrior nation.
As children we are trained for warfare (GI Joe & the Boy Scouts) & it never, ever ended.
The Spartans have nothing on us, we have our Yellow Ribbons & Gold Stars to prove it.


----------



## topcat (Apr 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Ron Paul is, well, Ron Paul.


He's that has-been that penned the column "The Coronavirus Hoax" a month ago. I haven't heard how his son is doing from the infection lately. Last I heard, he was having "complications", due to having his ass kicked by his neighbor.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> The best defense is a strong offense.


Study Tai Chi if you can.
It is a philosophy/martial art of balance that relies on the opponents offensive actions to defeat/weaken the attacker by letting them attack & simply moving away for a moment to allow the enemy to destroy itself on it's own, sorta like what the Chinese are doing now to the USA
Jeez, will the West never understand the Eastern way of thinking.
It seems like it will never happen, and we're going to lose as a result.
China is fucking 4000 years old & hasn't even started yet to Dominate the World, and by the end of the Virus, they will own it.
Just watch.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Study Tai Chi if you can.
> It is a philosophy/martial art of balance that relies on the opponents offensive actions to defeat/weaken the attacker by letting them attack & simply moving away for a moment to allow the enemy to destroy itself on it's own, sorta like what the Chinese are doing now to the USA
> Jeez, will the West never understand the Eastern way of thinking.
> It seems like it will never happen, and we're going to lose as a result.
> ...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Study Tai Chi if you can.
> It is a philosophy/martial art of balance that relies on the opponents offensive actions to defeat/weaken the attacker by letting them attack & simply moving away for a moment to allow the enemy to destroy itself on it's own, sorta like what the Chinese are doing now to the USA
> Jeez, will the West never understand the Eastern way of thinking.
> It seems like it will never happen, and we're going to lose as a result.
> ...


I heard Falun Gong practitioners could levitate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> US policy remains the same no matter who is elected. Two sides of the same coin.


What a stupid thing to say


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2020)

*Caught': Trump Flees His Own Briefing After Getting Busted For Toxic Misinformation | MSNBC*





In a rare move by President Trump, he dodged questions from reporters at his press briefing following his public suggestion of consuming toxic chemicals. Former RNC Chairman Michael Steele joins MSNBC’s Ari Melber to discuss Trump’s behavior, arguing he got “caught” for his dangerous suggestions.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> What a stupid thing to say


It was written, not said. You have anything intelligent to contribute?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> It was written, not said. You have anything intelligent to contribute?


The stupid thing you said was said in a written statement, and it was a stupid thing to say


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

Opinions are the cheapest commodity on the planet. Anyone will give you their opinion, for free.
Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Opinions are the cheapest commodity on the planet. Anyone will give you their opinion, for free.
> Thanks for your contribution.


The opinion that you shared earlier in a written statement was a stupid thing to say


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

Hmm. I wonder why my history teacher would teach us that.
Again, do you have anything intelligent to offer?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Hmm. I wonder why my history teacher would teach us that.
> Again, do you have anything intelligent to offer?


Because you have a stupid history teacher, or you are stupid, or both

That was a stupid thing to say


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Apr 24, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Why is going to the beach a bad thing?


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Apr 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> What a stupid thing to say


What a stupid thing to say


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> What a stupid thing to say


I am not a stupid person


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)

Donald owes 10's of millions of dollars to the bank of China and the loans are due soon, I wonder if that bail out money he's getting from Mitch is gonna pay them off, maybe he will just stiff them for the money, why not, he's POTUS? Imagine if Donald went bankrupt during the election, it wouldn't look good for that to happen to the stable jenius! Donald will get the most bailout money of all, he can't help himself and he has to anyway, he's probably less than broke now and living high on the hog on the government dole.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Schiff On ‘Profound And Disturbing Echo’ Of Impeachment In Trump Pandemic Response | All In | MSNBC*





Rep. Adam Schiff and Chris Hayes discuss how President Trump’s impeachment proceedings foreshadowed his chaotic and narcissistic pandemic response. Aired on 4/24.2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)

*Meanwhile down on the bread line... Are ya tired of winning yet? MAGA!*


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 25, 2020)

Ha Ha Ha!!!!!
These are 2 ad's released today by The Lincoln Project, a Republican Conservative group of which George Conway, Kelly Anne's husband (figure that one out if you can) is a founding member.












Pretty good, eh?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)

Trump owed tens of millions to Bank of China


The president's financial dealings with the state-owned bank complicate his attacks on Biden.




www.politico.com





*Trump owed tens of millions to Bank of China*
The president's financial dealings with the state-owned bank complicate his attacks on Biden.

or









Trump owed tens of millions to the Bank of China


One of US president’s most prized New York buildings was refinanced for almost US$1 billion in 2012, a chunk of which came from China.




www.scmp.com





*Donald Trump owes tens of millions to the Bank of China – and the loan is due soon*

One of US president’s most prized New York buildings was refinanced for almost US$1 billion in 2012, a chunk of which came from China
Revelation complicates Trump’s charge that ‘China will own the US’ if rival Joe Biden is elected president in November


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 25, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Anyone will give you their opinion, for free.


I charge $65 for an insurance appraisal which is really just an informed opinion


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Ha Ha Ha!!!!!
> These are 2 ad's released today by The Lincoln Project, a Republican Conservative group of which George Conway, Kelly Anne's husband (figure that one out if you can) is a founding member.
> 
> 
> ...


Considering it's a bunch of former republicans... Pretty strong stuff and it's gonna get worse, much worse, you'll need a nomex suit and flame shield to watch TV, the political ads will be hot!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)

Reasons for Hope: The Drugs, Tests and Tactics That May Conquer Coronavirus


With much of the world living in lockdown, the spread of the new coronavirus, SARS-CoV-2, that was first detected in China late last year is beginning to slow in some places. As of April 23, 2.7 million had been infected and 192,000 killed by COVID-19, the disease caused by the virus.




www.nytimes.com





*Reasons for Hope: The Drugs, Tests and Tactics That May Conquer Coronavirus*
By Reuters

April 24, 2020
(Reuters) - With much of the world living in lockdown, the spread of the new coronavirus, SARS-CoV-2, that was first detected in China late last year is beginning to slow in some places. As of April 23, 2.7 million had been infected and 192,000 killed by COVID-19, the disease caused by the virus.

While a safe, effective vaccine is still more than a year away, researchers are rushing to repurpose existing drugs and non-drug therapies as well as testing promising experimental drugs that were already in clinical trials.

Even moderately effective therapies or combinations could dramatically reduce the crushing demand on hospitals and intensive care units, changing the nature of the risk the new pathogen represents to populations and healthcare systems.

New drugs, together with new diagnostics, antibody tests, patient- and contact-tracing technologies, disease surveillance and other early-warning tools, mean the anticipated next "wave" of the global pandemic does not have to be nearly as bad as the first.

More than 70 vaccine candidates are also in development around the world, with at least five in preliminary testing in people. Below are some of the drugs, vaccines and other therapies in development:
(For a related graphic, open this in a web browser: https://reut.rs/3bhMUaE)

*DRUGS*

REMDESIVIR - GILEAD SCIENCES
Antiviral drug, originally developed to combat RNA viruses including respiratory syncytial virus. At least 13 trials underway in China, Europe and the United States with preliminary results expected as soon as May 2020. A February assessment by the WHO flagged this candidate as the most promising for battling COVID-19.

CAVEATS: Initial data are expected to come from studies of patients with relatively severe COVID-19. Because antivirals work best when patients are healthier, those results may show limited effectiveness.
STATUS: Repurposed Experimental
EARLY RESULTS: 0-3 months
FURTHER READING:
Exclusive: Trial of Gilead's potential coronavirus treatment running ahead of schedule, researcher says
Link: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-gilead-exclusive/exclusive-trial-of-gileads-potential-coronavirus-treatment-running-ahead-of-schedule-researcher-says-idUSKCN2262X3

Gilead increases enrollment target for remdesivir trial in COVID-19 patients

Link: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-gilead-sciences-stocks/gilead-increases-enrollment-target-for-remdesivir-trial-in-covid-19-patients-idUSKBN21Z25V

Report says COVID-19 patients respond to Gilead's remdesivir, shares surge

Link: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-gilead-sciences/report-says-covid-19-patients-respond-to-gileads-remdesivir-shares-surge-idUSKBN21Y3GV

Gilead starts two late-stage studies to test drug for coronavirus

Link: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-china-gilead-sciences/gilead-starts-two-late-stage-studies-to-test-drug-for-coronavirus-idUSKCN20K38J

Investors await data on coronavirus drugs as market rally builds

Link: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-treatments-stocks/investors-await-data-on-coronavirus-drugs-as-market-rally-builds-idUSKBN21P34G

Gilead asks FDA to revoke orphan drug status for potential coronavirus drug

Link: https://www.reuters.com/article/health-coronavirus-gilead-sciences/gilead-asks-fda-to-revoke-orphan-drug-status-for-potential-coronavirus-drug-idUSL4N2BI4NV

Two thirds of COVID-19 patients improve after Gilead drug: NEJM

Link: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-gilead-remdesivir/two-thirds-of-covid-19-patients-improve-after-gilead-drug-nejm-idUSKCN21S24G

Clinical Trials

Link: https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/results?cond=COVID&term=Remdesivir&cntry=&state=&city=&dist=
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 25, 2020)

Welp ....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 25, 2020)

Prez is in hiding mode - no briefing because ... 
“ why do it if , all they are gonna do is ask hostile questions and not hear the truth ?”

Time to hand it over to the real professionals , instead of listening to this orange colored bag of shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Prez is in hiding mode - no briefing because ...
> “ why do it if , all they are gonna do is ask hostile questions and not hear the truth ?”
> 
> Time to hand it over to the real professionals , instead of listening to this orange colored bag of shit.


Looks like if ya pound hard enough something gets through after all, seems even Donald has an upper limit on being called a moron. I wonder if it was all the cleaning product companies making panicked announcements? I mean if ya been drinking his Koolaid already, why not, what have ya got to lose? If you support Trump your soul fled in terror long ago and without one of those life ain't worth living, at least people have said!  

Yep I can see why they issued the warnings, we've all read the posts here by the Trumpers and will again. Where have they all gone? Have they gargled with clorox and bleached their socks?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)

Nervous Republicans See Trump Sinking, and Taking Senate With Him


The election is still six months away, but a rash of ominous new polls and the president’s erratic briefings have the G.O.P. worried about a Democratic takeover.




www.nytimes.com





*Nervous Republicans See Trump Sinking, and Taking Senate With Him*
*The election is still six months away, but a rash of ominous new polls and the president’s erratic briefings have the G.O.P. worried about a Democratic takeover.*

WASHINGTON — President Trump’s erratic handling of the coronavirus outbreak, the worsening economy and a cascade of ominous public and private polling have Republicans increasingly nervous that they are at risk of losing the presidency and the Senate if Mr. Trump does not put the nation on a radically improved course.

The scale of the G.O.P.’s challenge has crystallized in the last week. With 26 million Americans now having filed for unemployment benefits, Mr. Trump’s standing in states that he carried in 2016 looks increasingly wobbly: New surveys show him trailing significantly in battleground states like Michigan and Pennsylvania, and he is even narrowly behind in must-win Florida.

Democrats raised substantially more money than Republicans did in the first quarter in the most pivotal congressional races, according to recent campaign finance reports. And while Mr. Trump is well ahead in money compared with the presumptive Democratic nominee, Joseph R. Biden Jr., Democratic donors are only beginning to focus on the general election, and several super PACs plan to spend heavily on behalf of him and the party.

Perhaps most significantly, Mr. Trump’s single best advantage as an incumbent — his access to the bully pulpit — has effectively become a platform for self-sabotage.

His daily news briefings on the coronavirus outbreak are inflicting grave damage on his political standing, Republicans believe, and his recent remarks about combating the virus with sunlight and disinfectant were a breaking point for a number of senior party officials.

On Friday evening, Mr. Trump conducted only a short briefing and took no questions, a format that a senior administration official said was being discussed as the best option for the president going forward.

Glen Bolger, a longtime Republican pollster, said the landscape for his party had become far grimmer compared with the pre-virus plan to run almost singularly around the country’s prosperity.

“With the economy in free-fall, Republicans face a very challenging environment and it’s a total shift from where we were a few months ago,” Mr. Bolger said. “Democrats are angry, and now we have the foundation of the campaign yanked out from underneath us.”

Mr. Trump’s advisers and allies have often blamed external events for his most self-destructive acts, such as his repeated outbursts during the two-year investigation into his campaign’s dealings with Russia. Now, there is no such explanation — and, so far, there have been exceedingly few successful interventions regarding Mr. Trump’s behavior at the podium.

Representative Tom Cole, Republican of Oklahoma, said the president had to change his tone and offer more than a campaign of grievance.

“You got to have some hope to sell people,” Mr. Cole said. “But Trump usually sells anger, division and ‘we’re the victim.’”

There are still more than six months until the election, and many Republicans are hoping that the dynamics of the race will shift once Mr. Biden is thrust back into the campaign spotlight. At that point, they believe, the race will not simply be the up-or-down referendum on the president it is now, and Mr. Trump will be able to more effectively sell himself as the person to rebuild the economy.

“We built the greatest economy in the world; I’ll do it a second time,” Mr. Trump said earlier this month, road-testing a theme he will deploy in the coming weeks.

Still, a recent wave of polling has fueled Republican anxieties, as Mr. Biden leads in virtually every competitive state.

The surveys also showed Republican senators in Arizona, Colorado, North Carolina and Maine trailing or locked in a dead heat with potential Democratic rivals — in part because their fate is linked to Mr. Trump’s job performance. If incumbents in those states lose, and Republicans pick up only the Senate seat in Alabama, Democrats would take control of the chamber should Mr. Biden win the presidency.
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 25, 2020)

*Republican State Senator Dons Confederate Flag Mask, Then Things Get Weirder.... Remember to vote these fucks out .

*

A Michigan state senator wore a Confederate flag during a state senate vote on Friday, then denied the obvious by stating that the flag was not what it clearly was. Then, he ultimately half-heartedly apologized after also throwing his wife under the bus for the incident.

On Friday, State Senator Dale Zorn was confronted by WLNS-TV about wearing the Confederate flag mask and excused his behavior away with a litany of lies and half-baked excuses.

*“It wasn’t a Confederate flag*, it was a mask that my wife made for me, and she wanted me to wear it today. So I did, and I told my wife it probably will raise some eyebrows, but it was not a Confederate flag,” Zorn said.

So, a flag that, according to Zorn, “wasn’t a Confederate flag” would “raise some eyebrows.” Got it.

The senator continued by saying the Confederate flag is relevant for teaching children history, saying, “Our kids should know what that flag stands for.” But when asked what the flag stands for, Zorn ran into a little trouble.

“And I think even if it was a Confederate flag, we should be talking about teaching our national history, in schools. And that’s part of our national history, and it’s something we can’t just throw away because it is part of our history. And if we want to make sure that the astrosities [sic] that happened during that time doesn’t happen again, we should be teaching it, our kids should know what that flag stands for,” Zorn said.

Reporter Kiyerra Lake, then asked, “What does that flag stand for?”

“The Confederacy,” Zorn replied............ FACEPALM 






The senator went on to insist that the mask was not the Confederate flag, again blaming his wife, saying, “My wife said it’s more similar to the, I think she said Kentucky or Tennessee flag.” But WLNS-TV showed that comparison to be nothing close to the truth when they graphically overlayed those state flags during their airing of the interview.

Michigan’s Lt. Gov. Garlin Gilchrist, commented on the matter on Saturday, telling MSNBC, “As someone who has fought for civil rights his entire life … as the first black Lieutenant Governor in the history of Michigan, as the first black person to preside over the Michigan state Senate it was appalling and disgusting to see a confederate flag chosen as the face mask by a sitting state Senator.”

Gilchrist also took issue with signage and Confederate flags that littered the anti-stay-at-home protests at the Capitol last week.

“To see those Confederate flags and swastikas in the Capitol last week shows you what this was really all about,” Gilchrist said. “This was not about protesting orders to stay home and stay safe. This was about politics and partisanship. That was a Trump rally.”

Zorn released a statement on Saturday where he gave a lukewarm apology, tweeting, “I’m sorry for my choice of pattern on the face mask I wore yesterday on the Senate floor. I did not intend to offend anyone; however, I realize that I did, and for that I am sorry. Those who know me best know that I do not support the things this pattern represents.” Zorn continued, “My actions were an error in judgment for which there are no excuses and I will learn from this episode.”

Zorn made it clear during the interview that he knew what his “choice of pattern” symbolized when he spoke about how the Confederate flag should not be publically shelved. The senator’s behavior seems even more damning when he chose not to define what the flag stood for.

Therefore, the senator’s choice of an “I did not intend to offend anyone” apology is simply not good enough.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Prez is in hiding mode - no briefing because ...
> “ why do it if , all they are gonna do is ask hostile questions and not hear the truth ?”
> 
> Time to hand it over to the real professionals , instead of listening to this orange colored bag of shit.


Not worth the effort


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 25, 2020)

*Trump: Not responsible for 50K deaths, financial problems at US Postal Service .... *

Same song and dance from the orangutan in the White House. 
Destroy the U.S. ...... “ nothing to see here folks “


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 25, 2020)

http://imgur.com/zMLfBnu


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2020)

Thousands flood Wisconsin Capitol to protest stay-at-home orders


The protests in Madison followed similar demonstrations in recent days in Michigan, Pennsylvania, Ohio and Colorado.




www.nbcnews.com





*Thousands flood Wisconsin Capitol to protest stay-at-home orders*
*The protests in Madison followed similar demonstrations in recent days in Michigan, Pennsylvania, Ohio and Colorado.*


MADISON, Wis. — Thousands of protestors assembled on the state Capitol here Friday, expressing loud opposition to the extended stay-at-home order put in place by Democratic Gov. Tony Evers due to the coronavirus pandemic.

The anti-government protest in Madison was organized by a tapestry of online groups, including a group of Wisconsin business owners, as well as several rightwing Facebook groups, like Wisconsinites Against Excessive Quarantines.


Bob Tarantino, the leader of a group of business owners who helped plan the Madison rally, said his goal was to bring attention to the fact that Wisconsin’s “small businesses are suffering unbelievable financial harm.”

“The kind of harm that they may not recover from,” he told NBC News in an email.

Protests against state stay-at-home orders in various states have attracted a wide range of fringe activists and ardent Trump supporters, NBC News reported earlier this week. Present at the protest in Madison on Friday were anti-abortion activists as well as people carrying pro-Trump signs. According to local media reports, Facebook took down the event page for the protest Thursday because the event did not meet guidelines the social media platform had provided for events calling for protests of stay-at-home orders.





Protesters at the Capitol building in Madison, Wis., on April 24, 2020.Daniel Acker / Reuters
Madison’s protest came just days after Evers extended the state’s stay-at-home order — which included the closure of all non-essential businesses — through May 26. His initial order had been scheduled to expire Friday. Wisconsin officials have said the order was extended to allow time for more testing to be in place. The extended order, however, also allowed for some non-essential businesses to increase services to provide deliveries and curb-side pickups.

Wisconsin Republicans, earlier this week, filed suit against Evers in the state’s Supreme Court to block the extended order.

As of Friday morning, there have been more than 5,000 confirmed cases of COVID-19 and at least 257 deaths from the virus. Since March 14, about 393,000 Wisconsin residents (or about 1 in 8 workers in the state) have lost their jobs.

Organizers of the protest told NBC News they were expecting up to 11,000 people to attend, citing people who had expressed interest in the event on the event’s Facebook page. But, as of 3:00 p.m. local time, only a few thousand had so far shown up.
*more...*


----------



## hillbill (Apr 26, 2020)

Where do these spontaneous protesters get all the fucking trump the chump signs and hats and shit.

These are all rightie Repug rallies. Paid for by fascist and other conservative groups. 

52,000 dead in America you pro life fucks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2020)

The same kinds of people are protesting in Canada, here is what a conservative premier thinks about it. though nobody is busting heads yet. These are mostly small business owners who are being killed by the shutdown and who's lives are being destroyed. They make up a big part of Trump's base in the states and do a bit better on average than a well paid union worker and some do quite well, almost all are in businesses that are the most impacted by the shut down. They are also the kinds of businesses that won't come back because of public fear, even if the government opened things up, many of them are going to go from easy street to living on the street. Businesses that require concentrations of people to serve or entertain are screwed, from sporting events of all kinds to bars, restaurants and even churches. Air travel and tourism are off the table, as is any form of public transport, unless by necessity, the immune, young and healthy might travel, but only with in their own countries for the next a year or two. Even if the government opened up tomorrow, not too many people are going to attend public events and people will still avoid public events. Fear is the controlling factor for the economy, fear for ones health and fear for the health of others. Who wants to kill their own mother or father?

These folks will throw grandma under the bus, greed drives them, not need, though that will soon enough. Compassion is in short supply at these protests, fear and greed are not. It's all about individual rights and not about collective responsibility.

I would have prefered they all be ticketed and fined $1K apiece, maybe next time... I wonder what the hospitalisation rate will be in a couple of weeks, they should have identified every one of them for a warning next time and matched the information on illness rates.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ford slams Toronto anti-lockdown protesters*




Ontario Premier Doug Ford said protesters who rallied against lockdown measures in Toronto are "irresponsible" and "reckless."


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 26, 2020)

I thought, or at least hoped that American citizens would stand together as a family and work together to deal with this National threat, the coronavirus.
But nope, all the fucking Trump retards (I don't like that term, but it seems suitable in this case) still come up from under their rocks & fuck thing up.
Americans huh?
Fuck those self-serving, selfish pieces of shit that like to wave the American flag to prove their patriotism.
I'd like to shove those flags up they're asses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2020)

I think we need to know what the impact of these protests are on the spread of the pandemic! Do they lead to an increase in sickness and hospitalization rates in the following weeks? Well the cops can give them a thermometer that hooks up to a tracking app on their smartphone, along with their warning ticket. They will have to take one oral and one anal temperature check a day for the next two weeks while their contacts and movements are followed! Merry lockdown Cleetus!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I thought, or at least hoped that American citizens would stand together as a family and work together to deal with this National threat, the coronavirus.
> But nope, all the fucking Trump retards (I don't like that term, but it seems suitable in this case) still come up from under their rocks & fuck thing up.
> Americans huh?
> Fuck those self-serving, selfish pieces of shit that like to wave the American flag to prove their patriotism.
> I'd like to shove those flags up they're asses.


And those fucking yellow rags also, just says “I am a white fascist and racist”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I thought, or at least hoped that American citizens would stand together as a family and work together to deal with this National threat, the coronavirus.
> But nope, all the fucking Trump retards (I don't like that term, but it seems suitable in this case) still come up from under their rocks & fuck thing up.
> Americans huh?
> Fuck those self-serving, selfish pieces of shit that like to wave the American flag to prove their patriotism.
> I'd like to shove those flags up they're asses.


There are assholes everywhere James, America has no monopoly, assholes make up about a third of every country and like there are degrees of Hell, there are degrees of assholeness. The merely stupid assholes are amusing, the racist ones who went tribal and stupid, not so much...  

Remember you've been dealing with assholes all of your life, is this really any different? Just more intense!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 26, 2020)

View attachment 4545797


DIY-HP-LED said:


> The same kinds of people are protesting in Canada, here is what a conservative premier thinks about it. though nobody is busting heads yet. These are mostly small business owners who are being killed by the shutdown and who's lives are being destroyed. They make up a big part of Trump's base in the states and do a bit better on average than a well paid union worker and some do quite well, almost all are in businesses that are the most impacted by the shut down. They are also the kinds of businesses that won't come back because of public fear, even if the government opened things up, many of them are going to go from easy street to living on the street. Businesses that require concentrations of people to serve or entertain are screwed, from sporting events of all kinds to bars, restaurants and even churches. Air travel and tourism are off the table, as is any form of public transport, unless by necessity, the immune, young and healthy might travel, but only with in their own countries for the next a year or two. Even if the government opened up tomorrow, not too many people are going to attend public events and people will still avoid public events. Fear is the controlling factor for the economy, fear for ones health and fear for the health of others. Who wants to kill their own mother or father?
> 
> These folks will throw grandma under the bus, greed drives them, not need, though that will soon enough. Compassion is in short supply at these protests, fear and greed are not. It's all about individual rights and not about collective responsibility.
> 
> ...


The dumbest people in Canada come from that city.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I thought, or at least hoped that American citizens would stand together as a family and work together to deal with this National threat, the coronavirus.
> But nope, all the fucking Trump retards (I don't like that term, but it seems suitable in this case) still come up from under their rocks & fuck thing up.
> Americans huh?
> Fuck those self-serving, selfish pieces of shit that like to wave the American flag to prove their patriotism.
> I'd like to shove those flags up they're asses.


*Brad Pitt channels Dr. Fauci on 'SNL'*
In a surprise appearance, Brad Pitt played Dr. Anthony Fauci in the opening of Saturday's "SNL," which was produced remotely because of the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4545797
> 
> 
> The dumbest people in Canada come from that city.


A festering cesspit of scum and villainy, Rob Ford was the mayor of Sodom and Gomorrah!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A festering cesspit of scum and villainy, Rob Ford was the mayor of Sodom and Gomorrah!


What happened to issuing tickets to that shit? 

Also playgrounds are closed but feel free to linger on park benches?









Toronto will no longer issue tickets to people for sitting on park benches


Toronto bylaw and police officers have been out in full force in recent weeks issuing tickets to those caught not complying with social distancing ...




www.blogto.com


----------



## topcat (Apr 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nervous Republicans See Trump Sinking, and Taking Senate With Him
> 
> 
> The election is still six months away, but a rash of ominous new polls and the president’s erratic briefings have the G.O.P. worried about a Democratic takeover.
> ...


He'll be back and keep it up. The great divider cannot help himself, it's what he does.
edit: a great example for pro-choice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2020)

The T-2020 TERMINATOR, specifically designed to terminate the GOP, the death march of the damned into the political slaughterhouse.









Trump’s death march to November: If they’re not his voters, let ’em die


If you listen to Donald Trump, before him there was nothing. According to Trump, before he was elected, the United States military, which was fighting wars in two countries, confronting foreign navies on the high seas, launching drone attacks willy-nilly, and had soldiers stationed in more than...




www.rawstory.com





*Trump’s death march to November: If they’re not his voters, let ’em die*
If you listen to Donald Trump, before him there was nothing.

According to Trump, before he was elected, the United States military, which was fighting wars in two countries, confronting foreign navies on the high seas, launching drone attacks willy-nilly, and had soldiers stationed in more than 100 outposts around the world, had no ammunition. In the Rose Garden on March 30, Trump said, “I’ll never forget the day when a general came and said, ‘Sir’ — my first week in office — ‘we have no ammunition.'”

On Oct. 9 of last year, he told the same story: “When I took over our military, we didn’t have ammunition. I was told by a top general — maybe the top of them all — ‘Sir, I’m sorry. Sir, we don’t have ammunition.’ I said, ‘I’ll never let another president have that happen to him or her.’ We didn’t have ammunition.”

But now that Trump is in charge, according to him, “We have so much ammunition. You wouldn’t believe it, how much ammunition we have.”

Before Trump, we had no supplies of any kind: “The shelves were bare,” he has told us over and over at his coronavirus briefings. The shelves he’s referring to are those of the national stockpile of emergency medical equipment, the same shelves we’ve seen in photographs of a warehouse stacked with pallets filled with medical equipment, all of which has been there for years. But according to Trump, before he came along “the shelves were empty.”

Fuhgettaboutit it when it comes to testing for the coronavirus. “We took over a dead, barren system,” Trump told “Fox & Friends” on March 30. “We inherited a broken test.” The “broken” test was created in February of this year by Trump’s Centers for Disease Control.

At his briefing on April 18, Trump said, “I inherited broken junk. Just as they did with ventilators where we had virtually none, and the hospitals were empty.”

But not to worry, he reassured us at his briefing on Wednesday, when it comes to testing now, “We’re doing it at a level that’s never been done before. We’ve got ventilators like you’ve never seen before.”

There is so much about Trump like we’ve never seen before.

We have never seen hospitals so crowded that patients in their beds are lined up in hallways outside emergency rooms and intensive care units because those rooms are full. We have never seen refrigerated trucks lined up behind hospitals to carry away bodies from overloaded morgues. We have never seen doctors standing mute in the White House while a president of the United States stood before television cameras and advocated bringing ultraviolet light “inside the body,” and injecting patients with disinfectants like isopropyl alcohol and bleach, medical “experiments” that were carried out on Jews by Nazi doctors in places like Dachau and Buchenwald.

Before Trump, we have never seen 26.5 million people apply for unemployment benefits in just five weeks. Before Trump, we have never seen 50,000 Americans perish from a virus for which the United States government was singularly unprepared.

Before Trump, we have never seen a president who wakes up every day at 5 a.m. and obsessively watches television and sends out dozens of tweets all morning and waits until noon to descend from his living quarters to go to work in the West Wing. We have never seen a president who told more than 16,000 lies in his first three years in office, an average of nearly 15 a day.

Before Trump, we have never seen a president change the color of his aerosol-sprayed hair three times in three days, from yellow to gray and back to yellow again.

Before Trump, we have never seen an election when people may have to risk becoming infected with the coronavirus to go to the polls, the way voters did in Wisconsin two weeks ago.

Before Trump, Republicans suppressed Democratic votes with ID requirements and closed polls and registration purges. Before Trump, we have never seen tens of thousands prevented from voting because they’re dead and buried in the ground.

Has Trump decided to use the coronavirus to win in November?

It sure looks that way. The tip-off came with Trump’s wild swing between Wednesday and Thursday over opening businesses in Georgia. On Wednesday, Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp was a genius for allowing businesses like massage parlors and nail salons to open on Friday, with restaurants and bars opening on Monday. But less than 24 hours later, Trump had changed his mind.

“I wasn’t happy with Brian Kemp. I wasn’t at all happy,” Trump announced from the podium at the Thursday briefing. What had happened overnight to sour Trump on “liberating” Georgia? “Trump’s sudden shift came only after top health advisers reviewed the plan more closely and persuaded the president that Kemp was risking further spread of the virus by moving too quickly,” the Associated Press reported on Friday.

That same morning, the New York Times published a front page story with another clue right there in the title: “No Rallies and No Golf, Just the TV to Rankle Him: Feeling Alone, President stews Over Image.” Buried in the story was the news that among the few calls a frustrated Trump agrees to take as he molders away in the White House are from his campaign manager, Brad Parscale. After Trump has heard the bad news about the coronavirus from his medical experts at his daily press briefing, what do Trump and Parscale discuss? “The latest polling data,” the Times reports.

Bingo. At six o’clock he’s hearing that the body count has hit 50,000. At nine, he’s hearing how far he is behind Biden in the key swing states of Florida, Michigan, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin and Ohio. If he’s running behind now, with 50,000 dead, what’s it going to look like in October or November when the number tops 100,000?

Trump is balancing the grim news from his medical experts against the equally grim news from his campaign manager. When the choice is between dead people or his reelection, it’s an easy call. He is going to let it rip. His poll numbers are already so bad, he doesn’t have anything to lose. What’s another 50,000 to 100,000 dead compared to four more years of profiteering from the White House?

But the key to Trump’s plan is who dies. Watch the way he plays the game as the rest of the states make plans to reopen. He’s seen the facts and figures that social distancing works. He knows opening the economy will cost lives. He’s going to be very, very careful with states he expects to carry, but narrowly, like Georgia. The states that are a lock for Trump, or the states he doesn’t stand a chance in? Let them rip. Get the dying out of the way now. Maybe by the fall the coronavirus infection numbers will go down, maybe not.

The number of those killed won’t go down, but Trump doesn’t give a shit. He’s not the president of the United States. He’s the president of the Confederate States of MAGA. All he wants to do is win. If they’re not Trump’s voters, let ’em die.


----------



## topcat (Apr 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Thousands flood Wisconsin Capitol to protest stay-at-home orders
> 
> 
> The protests in Madison followed similar demonstrations in recent days in Michigan, Pennsylvania, Ohio and Colorado.
> ...


Breathe deeply, lemmings. Cough and sneeze on one another in obedient defiance. Liberate America of fools.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 26, 2020)

The most grotesque f'en imbecile slob on earth.

*13 hours of Trump: The president fills briefings with attacks and boasts, but little empathy*
A Post analysis reveals a president using the White House lectern to vent and rage, to dispense dubious and even dangerous medical advice and to lavish praise upon himself and his government.

By Philip Bump and Ashley Parker
2 hours ago


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> He'll be back and keep it up. The great divider cannot help himself, it's what he does.
> edit: a great example for pro-choice.


This is what the last chance for gas looks like on the highway to Hell, last stop on the road to perdition... The democrats will give them an exit ramp this summer with another impeachment (can stupidity be an article?), I wonder if they will take the off ramp this time or press the pedal to the metal. Cheeto Jesus take the wheel!


----------



## topcat (Apr 26, 2020)

Depublicans are too invested now. If they cave, it will mean they were wrong to vote for, and continue to support the maniac. That's too much of a price to pay for them. So, there ya' go, yawl.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> Breathe deeply lemmings. Cough and sneeze on one another in defiance. Liberate America of fools.


These people need to realise there are sick people (literally and figuratively) who hate their guts and will show up to shut them up with a real big viral load! Body armor and an AR-15 won't help at all if some unarmed febrile libertard is screaming at them, an N-95 mask and glasses might, but most of these morons have full beards. Even without any malicious intent, there are probably lots of asymptomatic and presymptomatic people there anyway, the place was like a giant measles party, more people are wearing masks though. I noticed the 1/3 hard core ones were packed on the stairs and most never wore masks, many others on the lawn on either side were practicing social distancing and wearing masks too.

The business owners in distress seem to be practicing personal distancing and wearing masks while protesting somewhat responsibly. Then there are the other kind, let's call them the "antisocial" elements, they crowd together, don't wear masks and often wear MAGA hats. You hear a lot about personal freedom from them and not to much about collective responsibility, they are far too greedy and disconnected for that! It's all about them, fuck you MAGA, the trouble is it's them who are getting fucked now and we know they aren't too good at dealing with reality.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 26, 2020)

Dance puppets.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> Depublicans are too invested now. If they cave, it will mean they were wrong to vote for, and continue to support the maniac. That's too much of a price to pay for them. So, there ya' go, yawl.



Aw c'mon Man!

A yawl is a two-masted sailboat that has the mizzen mast aft of the rudder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2020)

Give Them Liberty, and Give Them COVID-19


A photo essay from Wisconsin's anti-quarantine protest.




progressive.org





*Give Them Liberty, and Give Them COVID-19*
A photo essay from Wisconsin's anti-quarantine protest.
by Michael Makowski
April 25, 2020

On Friday, approximately 1,500 people gathered in Madison, Wisconsin, to protest Governor Tony Evers's extended Safer at Home order. Here are some images from the event.

Expand





A young child holding an American flag observes three protesters carrying assault rifles and wearing camouflage.
Expand





A man observes the crowd on the steps leading up to Wisconsin’s Capitol.
*more morons...*


----------



## topcat (Apr 26, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Aw c'mon Man!
> 
> A yawl is a two-masted sailboat that has the mizzen mast aft of the rudder.


Ah stan' kerrektid, you all.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Give Them Liberty, and Give Them COVID-19
> 
> 
> A photo essay from Wisconsin's anti-quarantine protest.
> ...


I'm surprised people who are infected aren't visiting these rallies. That would stop the protesting pretty quick.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I'm surprised people who are infected aren't visiting these rallies. That would stop the protesting pretty quick.


You can be sure there are plenty of Trump's infected supporters at those rallies attending who will infect more of his supporters.

When an opponent is screwing up, stay out of their way.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Prez is in hiding mode - no briefing because ...
> “ why do it if , all they are gonna do is ask hostile questions and not hear the truth ?”
> 
> Time to hand it over to the real professionals , instead of listening to this orange colored bag of shit.


I think he's hospitalized for the removal of a UV lamp he got stuck up his ass.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 26, 2020)

One would think trump with his obvious weight and body fat , would start feeling the stress of office , missteps , drama and basically have a massive coronary event....... no sarcasm ( * grins )

He HAS to have high blood pressure .... eating Mickey d’s like it’s going out of style , buckets of chicken , late day waking starts , etc. 
He has even been lazy in putting on his fake St. Tropez tan makeup. His boyfriend KIM basically clawed his chest out in some field , that fat fuck is only 36. And from what I know , apparently those with heart history or conditions conducive are at top of the most vulnerable list.

Hopefully nothing bad happens ....... ( now that is ... sarcasm )


----------



## topcat (Apr 26, 2020)

Dr. Birx has lost any credibility she had left with me. Previously, I'd given her somewhat of a break, thinking she's doing her best to walk a tightrope between giving true information and being fired. No longer. Now, she's just another apologist for the fool.








An aggrieved Trump blames press for furor over disinfectant comments as Birx defends him


The furor over President Donald Trump's toxic suggestion that the coronavirus might be treated with an injection of disinfectant mounted Sunday as the President avoided the briefing room and one of his top medical advisers insisted his remarks were misinterpreted.




www.cnn.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 26, 2020)

Making money off of sick people is so hot right now.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> Dr. Birx has lost any credibility she had left with me. Previously, I'd given her somewhat of a break, thinking she's doing her best to walk a tightrope between giving true information and being fired. No longer. Now, she's just another apologist for the fool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The job she accepted isn't the one she's in right now.. So what, if she's not going to say anything that will get her fired? Maybe that's for the best at this moment. If she were fired, Trump would not replace her with anybody who would be better

Speaking as somebody who has dealt with working for a narcissist fool while trying to address a science-based problem. Jobs, not lives were on the line but still, what I did during the day was more important than correcting my boss when he made stupid statements or dumb actions. So, I went out of my way to avoid criticizing him because it only made things worse.

I sucked it up and did my best for the people I worked with until the crisis was over. I fired my boss and went to work for somebody else afterward.

November, vote the sucker out.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 26, 2020)

Intermission song of the Day 






Made you smile & tap your toes, right?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 26, 2020)

I was cleaning out my bowl and thought that I could use a spaghetti sauce jar to soak it. And got it stuck...



Not to diminish the real pain people are going through in this pandemic, but this really sucks! It is really stuck in there and I am not sure if I am going to have a glass bowl for the rest of the pandemic.


----------



## topcat (Apr 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I was cleaning out my bowl and thought that I could use a spaghetti sauce jar to soak it. And got it stuck...
> 
> View attachment 4546552
> 
> Not to diminish the real pain people are going through in this pandemic, but this really sucks! It is really stuck in there and I am not sure if I am going to have a glass bowl for the rest of the pandemic.


Try putting it in the freezer for a while. The pipe might contract enough to get it out. Or, maybe hold ice on the pipe.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I was cleaning out my bowl and thought that I could use a spaghetti sauce jar to soak it. And got it stuck...
> 
> View attachment 4546552
> 
> Not to diminish the real pain people are going through in this pandemic, but this really sucks! It is really stuck in there and I am not sure if I am going to have a glass bowl for the rest of the pandemic.


That's a real problem.

Maybe try soapy water to help it slip out? 

What do you use as the cleaning agent? I've tried recommendations from others, such as, IPA and salt-scrub but that was a stinking mess. Also, I didn't want to pour that down the drain, so disposing was also an issue. Oxy-clean in hot water then immerse my pipe for a long soak does the job for me but I'm always looking for other ideas.


----------



## topcat (Apr 26, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Making money off of sick people is so hot right now.


It's the American way. Profit by any means.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> Try putting it in the freezer for a while. The pipe might contract enough to get it out. Or, maybe hold ice on the pipe.


Worth a shot ty.



Fogdog said:


> That's a real problem.
> 
> Maybe try soapy water to help it slip out?
> 
> What do you use as the cleaning agent? I've tried recommendations from others, such as, IPA and salt-scrub but that was a stinking mess. Also, I didn't want to pour that down the drain, so disposing was also an issue. Oxy-clean in hot water then immerse my pipe for a long soak does the job for me but I'm always looking for other ideas.


I was just using reg dish soap while cleaning it, if it would have fit I would have soaked it in nail polish remover.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I was cleaning out my bowl and thought that I could use a spaghetti sauce jar to soak it. And got it stuck...
> 
> View attachment 4546552
> 
> Not to diminish the real pain people are going through in this pandemic, but this really sucks! It is really stuck in there and I am not sure if I am going to have a glass bowl for the rest of the pandemic.


Take a pair of needle nose pliers and snap the neck off the DISPOSABLE Jar, remove the pipe and toss the broken pieces of glass...


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2020)

warm up the jar


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Take a pair of needle nose pliers and snap the neck off the DISPOSABLE Jar, remove the pipe and toss the broken pieces of glass...


That's the thing, it is not stuck 'inside the jar', it is lodged in the band somehow. I can break the jar, but the thin glass bowl is so fragile I am afraid if I break the top it will break the bowl. 

I will have to wait for it to freeze and see how that works.



Grandpapy said:


> warm up the jar


Ill try that afterwards, I was using hot water on it while cleaning it, so I will have to try that afterwards.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That's the thing, it is not stuck 'inside the jar', it is lodged in the band somehow. I can break the jar, but the thin glass bowl is so fragile I am afraid if I break the top it will break the bowl.
> 
> I will have to wait for it to freeze and see how that works.
> 
> ...


Don't stand it up in the freezer, lay it on its side so it doesn't "drop"


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 26, 2020)

Would the two types of glass contract differently when frozen? 
Would/could the outer glass "rim" contract to the point of braking the pipe?


----------



## topcat (Apr 26, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Would the two types of glass contract differently when frozen?
> Would/could the outer glass "rim" contract to the point of braking the pipe?


My guess is, the thinner glass of the pipe will contract before the thicker glass of the jar, so long as it's not left in the freezer too long.


----------



## topcat (Apr 26, 2020)

"It will disappear, like a miracle." Gimme dat magic bus.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2020)

It looks like you can still smoke out of it. You got
Lucky because the carb hole is still available. And you can still pack a bowl. Might just be a little awkward is all.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Apr 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> Dr. Birx has lost any credibility she had left with me. Previously, I'd given her somewhat of a break, thinking she's doing her best to walk a tightrope between giving true information and being fired. No longer. Now, she's just another apologist for the fool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The prezydint was just "musing" and we should move on.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 26, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It looks like you can still smoke out of it. You got
> Lucky because the carb hole is still available. And you can still pack a bowl. Might just be a little awkward is all.


I luckily had a few packs of rolling paper. It is so weird it is stuck in there, I froze it, but it was still just as stuck. I might have to try to smoke it sideways if I run out of joints.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I luckily had a few packs of rolling paper. It is so weird it is stuck in there, I froze it, but it was still just as stuck. I might have to try to smoke it sideways if I run out of joints.


Joint, 3 beers, & a hammer........


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 26, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Joint, 3 beers, & a hammer........


Yeah I have pretty much written it off. It is more of a matter of if I end up bloody at this point.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 26, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Would the two types of glass contract differently when frozen?
> Would/could the outer glass "rim" contract to the point of braking the pipe?


If you've got a propane torch, you can heat the top of the jar to hopefully slightly expand it. Don't do this though if the items are still frozen!


----------



## spek9 (Apr 26, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Joint, 3 beers, & a hammer........


Sounds like how I ended up married to my ex-wife.


----------



## topcat (Apr 26, 2020)

spek9 said:


> If you've got a propane torch, you can heat the top of the jar to hopefully slightly expand it. Don't do this though if the items are still frozen!


Maybe just a lighter would do it. Hell, I'm just "musing".


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I luckily had a few packs of rolling paper. It is so weird it is stuck in there, I froze it, but it was still just as stuck. I might have to try to smoke it sideways if I run out of joints.


I clean all my glass with these items. You can just put your bowl in a zip lock , add the salt and alcohol and shake it up really well. 
Take a q tip or toothpick for small crevices to clean out the inside resin build up and after you do all that run it under hot water to wash off the alcohol and any salt that gets stuck inside. 
Maybe try some cooking oil around the bowl and glass and let it sit bake in the sun for a while. It might loosen it apart.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I clean all my glass with these items. You can just put your bowl in a zip lock , add the salt and alcohol and shake it up really well.
> Take a q tip or toothpick for small crevices to clean out the inside resin build up and after you do all that run it under hot water to wash off the alcohol and any salt that gets stuck inside.
> Maybe try some cooking oil around the bowl and glass and let it sit bake in the sun for a while. It might loosen it apart.
> View attachment 4546814


I hate bong oils and IPA just spreads it all over. 


FWIW
If you ever want to try something that doesn't get bong oil all over the sink, try soaking you glassware in hot water treated with oxyclean. I use the unscented stuff. Oxyclean breaks down into hydrogen peroxide in water, so it's not a harsh chemical like bleach and leaves no residues after a good rinse.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I hate bong oils and IPA just spreads it all over.
> 
> 
> FWIW
> If you ever want to try something that doesn't get bong oil all over the sink, try soaking you glassware in hot water treated with oxyclean. I use the unscented stuff. Oxyclean breaks down into hydrogen peroxide in water, so it's not a harsh chemical like bleach and leaves no residues after a good rinse.


Lol, I was just chatting about the dangers of H2O2 in the Aussie thread. There is always that potential of residue. I really love 420 cleaner but it’s expensive and always leaves so much extra crystals at the bottom of the bottle. I will remember your Oxyclean suggestion to try out for fun.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 26, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


The original version of this meme said something else. It didn't say "capitalist propaganda" and the high five said "stay home be safe".


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I luckily had a few packs of rolling paper. It is so weird it is stuck in there, I froze it, but it was still just as stuck. I might have to try to smoke it sideways if I run out of joints.


Go for broke (pun intended).
Get a hammer, put the jar in a paper bag & smash the jar.
I'll bet the pipe survives & anyway you have nothing too lose.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2020)

PAM first
Hammer if you must.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2020)

If it went in, it will come out in the exact opposite move


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)

*I wonder where @Bugeye has gone...  

*


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2020)

trumpies really are that fucking Stupid.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2020)

Evangelicals by a wide margin consider trump to be honest and truthful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)

The process of dead Donald duck has begun, he's gonna skip the lame part, of course he won't form a committee, they would have to explain things to somebody then and nobody can explain or defend Trump, not even Trump! Yer fucked, he's stark raving mad! Cheeto Jesus Christ won't help ya, maybe Jesus can, but ya gotta repent!

40%+ of voters drank the Kool Aid and thousands are calling the state health hotlines about drinking Clorox, republicans are panicking cause he's killing off the base like Jim Jones did at Jonestown! Remember these people are stupid enough to believe Trump, so anything is possible, you can't make this shit up, not even the onion could. It kinda looks like natural selection forces will move America forward politically, interesting... The Trump effect?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*First Deadline For Possible Transition Of Power Nears | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The Trump administration has until May 3 to form a committee to begin transition planning according to federal law, but Democrats worry that Trump will be disruptive, according to new reporting from Carol Lee. Aired on 04/27/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Apr 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> If it went in, it will come out in the exact opposite move


You would think, but there is a slightly flat bottom to the bowl that somehow slipped just far enough in the jar to lodge it.

But great news! I put it in a box, and put a paper over the jar, hammered the jar, but it wouldn't break, hit it again a little harder and it still didn't break, but my bowl popped out!!!







My wife bought this faucet that has a sweet little jet spray that fits into the holes of my pipe so I can spray it out pretty good now.

Ill try the oxyclean thing too ty!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)

Red Cross Statement on Collecting Convalescent Plasma for Treatment of COVID-19


The American Red Cross is supportive of FDA’s effort and is committed to assisting with plasma collections from carefully-screened recovered COVID-19 patients to enable rapid access to treatment for the most seriously ill patients.




www.redcross.org





*Red Cross Statement on Collecting Convalescent Plasma for Treatment of COVID-19*
April 24, 2020
“During this uncertain time, the American Red Cross has quickly adapted to meet the extraordinary challenges of this coronavirus pandemic and fulfill our lifesaving mission to alleviate suffering as we confront an emergency unlike any we have faced in a century.

In late March, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration announced a new initiative to collect plasma from those who have recovered from this new coronavirus to treat patients with serious or immediately life-threatening COVID-19 infections.

Since that time, the Red Cross, FDA and our industry partners have worked around the clock to put this new initiative in place by establishing a process to identify, qualify and collect convalescent plasma safely from recovered COVID-19 individuals, at both Red Cross and local blood collection organizations. To date, the Red Cross has distributed a couple hundred convalescent plasma products and is projected to collect and process hundreds more this week. We are adding resources to qualify and collect from more donors in the weeks to come to help increase collections.

Thousands of potential donors have responded to our call to help patients seriously ill with active COVID-19 infections. However, it is important to note that at this time, less than 10% of these individuals initially meet FDA’s eligibility criteria, of having a verified COVID-19 diagnosis, as well as being symptom free for at least 28 days prior to donation or symptom free for at least 14 days prior to donation and having a negative COVID-19 test result.

The Red Cross is currently requesting and reviewing additional information from individuals who have submitted forms to donate convalescent plasma. However, this is a complex process as we work to ensure each potential donor is appropriately screened and has the proper documentation to verify every convalescent plasma product collected is safe for a patient battling COVID-19.

We are encouraged that FDA approved Ortho Clinical Diagnostic’s COVID-19 Antibody Test through an Emergency Use Authorization last week. The Red Cross is working with our partner, Creative Testing Solutions (CTS), to implement this test for convalescent plasma donations in the near future. This automated test will screen the donated convalescent plasma for the presence of COVID-19 antibodies, allowing the Red Cross to simplify the eligibility process and qualify more potential donors.

Please note that the Red Cross is NOT providing COVID-19 antibody testing for members of the public or routine Red Cross blood, platelet or plasma donors.

The Red Cross is grateful to recovered COVID-19 patients who have stepped up in an effort to help someone in need during this difficult time. We recognize that so many want to provide support during this pandemic and the Red Cross continues to work aggressively to fulfill these emerging needs for patients across the country through our humanitarian mission.

Learn more about this effort at RedCrossBlood.org/plasma4covid.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)

Give em the "cure" and a good buzz too, some RIU members plasma could render most folks unconscious! Gee doc I coulda swore I got high on that transfusion, or what was in that stuff!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Plasma Donations from Recovered COVID-19 Patients


In coordination with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), the Red Cross is seeking people who are fully recovered from the new coronavirus to sign up to donate plasma to help current COVID-19 patients.




www.redcrossblood.org





*Plasma Donations from Recovered COVID-19 Patients*
In coordination with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), the Red Cross is seeking people who are fully recovered from the new coronavirus to sign up to donate plasma to help current COVID-19 patients.
People who have fully recovered from COVID-19 have antibodies in their plasma that can attack the virus. This convalescent plasma is being evaluated as treatment for patients with serious or immediately life-threatening COVID-19 infections, or those judged by a healthcare provider to be at high risk of progression to severe or life-threatening disease.
*You may qualify to donate plasma for coronavirus patients if you meet specific convalescent plasma and regular blood donation eligibility requirements:*






You are at least 17 years old and weigh 110 lbs. Additional weight requirements apply for donors age 18 or younger.







In good health. You generally feel well, even if you're being treated for a chronic condition. View blood donation FAQ’s.







Have a prior, verified diagnosis of COVID-19, but are now symptom free and fully recovered from COVID-19.

If you’re fully recovered from a new coronavirus infection and meet the above criteria, please fill out the Donor Eligibility Form below. A Red Cross representative will follow up with prospective candidates to confirm eligibility.


----------



## topcat (Apr 27, 2020)

Top end fuel, alcohol and THC, oh right, antibodies, too. Now, there's no need to shoot bleach. Thanks, science!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)

The USA lost around 600 people on the worldometer so far today. If convalescent plasma transfusions worked to lower the mortality rates and hospital resource requirements lets say 5 times the death rate to get the plasma transfusion rate. say 3, 000 transfusions a day, that is easily doable. Now how effective are plasma transfusions in treating covid-19 and when are the best times to administer these treatments and to who? These questions are being answered in clinical trials right now.

If this treatment option is effective, and that has yet to be determined, it is also cheap and quick to implement and can dramatically reduce hospital stay times and resources like ventilators. As soon as serological testing becomes available there should be no shortage of plasma volunteers and no reason why this treatment option cannot be used on thousands of people a day, those likely to progress to severe illness, or those who have. Convalescent plasma therapy is cheap and any country with a blood donor network can do it on a large scale.

This is but one treatment option, artificial antibodies are another and then there are drug treatments some of which appear to be very promising. We are still waiting on data and studies, but we will not be waiting for long and are preparing nonetheless. It is possible by the middle of summer to have convalescent plasma and antibody therapy in widespread use and effective drug therapies coming online around then too. These therapies and drugs may also be used in combination to treat even the most severe cases.

What happens to the debate around opening the economy, if treatment options greatly expand the healthcare system capacity and lower mortality rates to seasonal flu levels? If we could achieve low mortality levels while protecting the vulnerable and elderly we could even talk about "herd immunity" in an ethical way.

Here is where things currently stand, we could expand this quite a bit.

*56 Facts about Blood*

More than 4.5 million patients need *blood* transfusions each year in the *U.S.* and Canada.
43,000 pints: amount of *donated blood* used *each day* in the *U.S.* and Canada.
Someone needs *blood* every two seconds.
Only 37 percent of the *U.S.* population is eligible to *donate blood* – less than 10 percent do annually**.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> Top end fuel, alcohol and THC, oh right, antibodies, too. Now, there's no need to shoot bleach. Thanks, science!


Better living through chemistry, though us old farts might be able to bleed the youth now like some medieval pope! If ya wanna go back to work or college young feller ya gotta pay in blood! No passport without a pint of plasma!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)

Past generations have paid in blood and young blood is the best! 

Draft em and bleed em! 

Selective service son, roll up yer sleeve, fill out the form, STFU and thank Jesus we don't make ya get a funny haircut and work out till ya barf. After that the real fun would begin as strange people try to kill yer ass in a strange and unpleasant land!


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 27, 2020)

I said on March 11 (doesn't that seem like an eternity ago?), when I started this fucking miserable thread, that I knew that Trump/COVID-19 would fuck us & to go out & buy a freezer if possible to prepare for Armageddon 




__





Groceries could see meat shortages by end of week






www.msn.com




When I went out & bought one that day my wife said I was over reacting
Well, all I know is that now I have 6 whole chickens, a multitude of thighs & legs, 2 turkeys, 6 boxes of Bubba Burgers, around 30 pork chops, 3 of each beef & pork tenderloins, shrimp , flounder, cod, 14 NY cut steaks frozen in my basement, & I'm going out tomorrow & get more.
All bullshit aside, this going from bad to worse rapidly.
What the fuck do you do if your food supply is interrupted & you don't have any meat? 
And you know that fresh produce is next on the list for shortages.
This should be interesting.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 27, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I said on March 11 (doesn't that seem like an eternity ago?), when I started this fucking miserable thread, that I knew that Trump/COVID-19 would fuck us & to go out & buy a freezer if possible to prepare for Armageddon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I said on March 11 (doesn't that seem like an eternity ago?), when I started this fucking miserable thread, that I knew that Trump/COVID-19 would fuck us & to go out & buy a freezer if possible to prepare for Armageddon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plow under yer lawn James and grow tatties or ya might be down on all fours eating the grass like a fucking sheep by election day MAGA! Potatoes taste better than grass.  Hook up the wife to the plow or the lad might be a good choice for busting sod!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)

Yep an old bicycle frame and a harness for the wife and yer set to homestead. MAGA and 40%+ approve of president Trump's handling of the coronavirus crises... What will you do the next time you see a MAGA hat and have a baseball bat? You'll be plenty strong, plowing is good exercise and you will have lost some weight too!

You would have done much better electing Rob Roy POTUS FFS


----------



## topcat (Apr 27, 2020)

Once the trucks stop rolling, you know you're in trouble. Go vegetarian and grow your own. Beans and nuts will provide the protein needed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)

Hope, perhaps, if it works and there is reasonable evidence that it does, it's cheap and could be quickly deployed, it could be a highly effective treatment option. More will be known soon as the case studies and clinical trials come in.









America's Blood Centers Partners with BARDA to Expand Collection of Convalescent Plasma for COVID-19 Patients


Department of Health and Human Services, are announcing a partnership to further promote collections of COVID-19 convalescent plasma (CCP) from individuals who have recovered from COVID-19 to assist COVID-19 patients in need. This partnership recognizes CCP as a potential therapy for COVID-19...




finance.yahoo.com





America's Blood Centers Partners with BARDA to Expand Collection of Convalescent Plasma for COVID-19 Patients
PR Newswire

WASHINGTON, April 27, 2020

Community Blood Centers Nationwide Remain at the Forefront of the National Response Efforts to Increase Access to COVID-19 Convalescent Plasma

WASHINGTON, April 27, 2020 /PRNewswire/ -- America's Blood Centers and the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority (BARDA), part of the Office of the Assistant Secretary for Preparedness and Response at the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, are announcing a partnership to further promote collections of COVID-19 convalescent plasma (CCP) from individuals who have recovered from COVID-19 to assist COVID-19 patients in need. This partnership recognizes CCP as a potential therapy for COVID-19 patients and the ongoing efforts of community blood centers to provide CCP to hospitals for treatments.

"The support of BARDA enhances the continued mobilization efforts by community blood centers to meet patient needs during the COVID-19 pandemic," said America's Blood Centers Chief Executive Officer Kate Fry, an organization that represents nearly 50 not-for-profit blood centers throughout the U.S. who collect close to 60 percent of the nation's blood supply. "Members of America's Blood Centers nationwide have provided thousands of shipments of CCP to hospitals and these efforts will only increase as more individuals recover from COVID-19. The opportunity to align the ongoing work of community blood centers to safely increase patient access to CCP is our ultimate goal."

The partnership further demonstrates that America's Blood Centers and its member blood centers are committed to continuing to collaborate with BARDA, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, and hospital partners to ensure and advance the safe collection and distribution of CCP from individuals who have recovered from COVID-19.

Though COVID-19 currently has no proven treatment, it is possible that convalescent plasma, a component of blood from patients that have recovered from COVID-19 may provide antibodies to fight the virus. Individuals who have had a confirmed case of COVID-19 and have since experienced a full recovery should contact their local blood center to determine their eligibility. Hospitals should also contact their regular blood provider regarding availability and with information about potential donors.

For individuals meeting the above criteria of recovery from COVID-19, the donor center will further evaluate their eligibility for donation which might include additional prescreen blood testing as well as routine donor screening. To be eligible to donate convalescent plasma, donors must meet all regular blood donor requirements.

To find your local blood center to schedule an appointment to donate blood or CCP, please visit: www.AmericasBlood.org. Additional information and donor center locations can also be found at: www.covidplasma.org.

About America's Blood Centers

Founded in 1962, America's Blood Centers is North America's largest network of community-based, independent blood programs. Recognized by the U.S. Congress for its critical work in patient care and disaster preparedness and response, the federation operates more than 600 blood collection sites providing close to 60 percent of the U.S., and a quarter of the Canadian blood supply.

These blood centers serve more than 150 million people and provide blood products and services to more than 3,500 hospitals and healthcare facilities across North America. Each year, our members help save the lives of nearly 3 million patients. America's Blood Centers' U.S. members are licensed and regulated by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration. Our Canadian member is regulated by Health Canada. America's Blood Centers is not affiliated with the American Red Cross. For more information visit www.AmericasBlood.org.



View original content to download multimedia:http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/americas-blood-centers-partners-with-barda-to-expand-collection-of-convalescent-plasma-for-covid-19-patients-301047328.html

SOURCE America's Blood Centers


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> Once the trucks stop rolling, you know you're in trouble. Go vegetarian and grow your own. Beans and nuts will provide the protein needed.


If they just redeployed the restaurant food going to waste to food banks it would help a lot. Pay the restaurants to deploy into tents and parking lots for the summer and have drive through soup kitchens, drive through meals, or box lunches. Open air patios and shade awnings will make sidewalk shopping and outdoor markets possible.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> Once the trucks stop rolling, you know you're in trouble. Go vegetarian and grow your own. Beans and nuts will provide the protein needed.


Just find all the survivalist types in yer area and go sniff the vents of their bunkers for the stench of decay. I figure most showed up at the lockdown protests and will soon be dead in their bunkers with a big cache of guns and ammo, perhaps even food too!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2020)

*Trump refuses to take responsibility for spike in calls to poison control*


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 27, 2020)

This is so fucked up.
The demand is there of course, but no way to process or transport or distribute.
Fucking nightmare.


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 27, 2020)

Irish Times opinion writer excoriates the state of affairs in the USA and calls out the grotesque fucking impeached slob that is a cancer to the United States


"The world has loved, hated and envied the US. Now, for the first time, we pity it."


Fintan O’Toole is one of Ireland’s many national treasures, a great writer who stands out in a country where great writing would be almost ordinary were it not so revered.
In today’s Irish Times, O’Toole writes:


> The grotesque spectacle of the president openly inciting people (some of them armed) to take to the streets to oppose the restrictions that save lives is the manifestation of a political death wish. What are supposed to be daily briefings on the crisis, demonstrative of national unity in the face of a shared challenge, have been used by Trump merely to sow confusion and division. They provide a recurring horror show in which all the neuroses that haunt the American subconscious dance naked on live TV.


----------



## topcat (Apr 28, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> View attachment 4547878


That comb over hides the horns well.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 28, 2020)

Good morning everyone!!!.
Do you want too start your day with a laugh in this age of COVID-19?
Well, this is pretty good 






Stay safe


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Ill try the oxyclean thing too ty!


Just get some 80% Isopropyl alcohol from your local drug store & soak it overnight & rinse, that's all you need.
Personally, I use Bacardi's I51 proof Rum & then do shots with it.
That also works wonderfully


----------



## topcat (Apr 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Good morning everyone!!!.
> Do you want too start your day with a laugh in this age of COVID-19?
> Well, this is pretty good
> 
> ...


"The coof"? Is that a Georgia bowling term? "Clin tawn"? "why divide your audience?" -priceless.


----------



## topcat (Apr 28, 2020)

More laughs with Stephen Colbert.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2020)

The Race to Get Convalescent Plasma to Covid-19 Patients


Blood centers across the nation are trying to get antibodies from coronavirus survivors to patients who want this experimental treatment. But it’s not easy.




www.wired.com





*The Race to Get Convalescent Plasma to Covid-19 Patients*
*Blood centers across the nation are trying to get antibodies from coronavirus survivors to patients who want this experimental treatment. But it’s not easy.*

ONE MORNING A few weeks ago, Rebecca Haley realized that her job had changed. Haley is the medical director for blood collection at Bloodworks Northwest, a nonprofit that serves 90 hospitals in the Pacific Northwest. But, Haley decided, regular blood and platelet donations weren’t the focus anymore. Like thousands of blood centers across the country, Bloodworks needed to collect something new: plasma from Covid-19 survivors.

Once someone is infected with the virus that causes Covid-19, their immune system begins to produce antibodies, specialized cell protectors that recognize the new coronavirus and fend it off. Once that person has recovered, their blood retains the antibodies. Transfusing those antibodies into a Covid-19 patient might be able to help them fend off their own infection, buying them time until their immune system starts producing its own antibodies. This treatment is known as convalescent plasma therapy, and it’s an old solution; doctors used it to help treat measles patients before a vaccine was developed and it has been used on Ebola, SARS, and MERS patients, as well as during the 1918 pandemic flu.

Scientists don’t know yet if this strategy works against Covid-19, but in early April the Food and Drug Administration approved two nationwide clinical trials that the agency would coordinate. As those trials get underway, blood centers around the country are mounting an unprecedented effort to collect the potentially life-saving substance—but they are also facing thorny logistical and ethical problems along the way.

“Nearly every blood center in the country has mobilized to help collect convalescent plasma,” says Kate Fry, CEO of America’s Blood Centers, a national network of 600 such centers. She says tens of thousands of people have reached out wanting to donate. “Thousands of units have already been shipped. We’re hoping for tens of thousands in the coming months,” she adds.

One of the upsides to trying convalescent plasma as a therapy is that it’s readily available from all those donors, and can be given to a patient as soon as 36 hours after being collected. But there are still many practical unknowns when it comes to using it for Covid-19. Should it be used only to help very sick patients, or should it be administered earlier in the course of the infection, before patients need to be put on a ventilator? How much do people need?

Researchers are running clinical trials to answer those questions, but the consensus right now is that, at the very least, convalescent plasma doesn’t seem to do much harm. With no proven treatments available for Covid-19, the FDA loosened restrictions on who can use the experimental therapy, allowing hospitals to join clinical trials or to use it in “compassionate use” cases, which are allowed for critically ill people when no other treatment options exist.
*more...*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 28, 2020)

America's billionaires have become even richer since Donald Trump became president, and it says a lot about the country's record-high wealth gap


Household wealth has remained relatively flat over the past 30 years. In 2018, the gap between the rich and the poor widened to an all-time high.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 28, 2020)

http://imgur.com/1eZwEA5


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2020)

Preliminary results from a remdesivir trial could come in a week or two, researcher says


Preliminary results from a clinical trial of remdesivir, an experimental antiviral drug being tested for coronavirus, could come in as little as one to two weeks, a top researcher said Sunday.




www.cnn.com





*Preliminary results from a remdesivir trial could come in a week or two, researcher says*

(CNN)Preliminary results from a clinical trial of remdesivir, an experimental antiviral drug being tested for coronavirus, could come in as little as one to two weeks, a top researcher said Sunday.
The final results aren't expected until mid-to-late May, said Dr. Andre Kalil, a principal investigator for the trial. But he said "we can potentially have some early data in the next one or two weeks," contingent on a preliminary analysis.
"In the next few weeks, we're going to do the analysis, and we're going to basically know if remdesivir is better or not than placebo," he told CNN.
Remdesivir was originally tested by Gilead Sciences as a potential treatment for Ebola, and it showed activity against the novel coronavirus in test tubes. But whether the drug is an effective treatment for Covid-19 remains unclear, and data released thus far have been conflicting and limited.




NIH Covid-19 treatment guidelines warn against drug combo pushed by Trump

The new study, sponsored by the National Institutes of Health, is a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial. That means it compares patients who received remdesivir with those who didn't, and neither the patients nor the doctors treating them know who is receiving the real drug and who is receiving a placebo.
That helps protect against bias and makes the study results more believable, and the design is thought to be the gold standard for clinical research.
Enrollment for the study was completed last Sunday, Kalil said, adding that "we enrolled more people than we actually predicted." He was unable to say how many patients total were in the trial, but said it was more than the 572 participants listed as a target.
Reuters reported on Friday that the study was running ahead of schedule, with results potentially coming soon.

*Study includes patients from around the world*
The trial began at the University of Nebraska Medical Center, where Kalil is a professor of medicine, but it has since expanded to nearly 70 sites around the world, from South Korea to Germany.


Remdesivir trial posted online prematurely was 'inconclusive,' Gilead says

Kalil said he wants to see results that show "meaningful clinical benefits" for patients. "We want to see something that really matters, something that really changed the outcomes of these patients," he said. The idea "is not just feeling a little bit better," such as a minor shortening of fever.
While the hope is that patients' infections will resolve more quickly on remdesivir, Kalil said he wouldn't speculate on the outcome of the trial. "This is not a time to guess, this is a time to really get the data," he said.
"If the drug works, great. If the drug doesn't work, we can remove the drug from the trial and try other therapies."

*Leaked data and early results paint a confusing picture*
The data on remdesivir are confusing at best. Earlier this month, the maker of the drug, Gilead, released information on 53 patients, the majority of whom showed clinical improvement after receiving infusions of remdesivir.
While Gilead called that data "encouraging," the study had no control group, making it difficult to know whether remdesivir actually helped the patients more than supportive care, the current standard.
Information leaked to STAT News also suggested that coronavirus patients receiving remdesivir in a clinical trial were recovering quickly. But STAT's report was based on a recorded discussion of the trial, and it offered few details.
Get CNN Health's weekly newsletter

Last week, the World Health Organization accidentally published a summary of results from a clinical trial of the drug in patients with severe Covid-19. A screenshot of the summary published by STAT showed "remdesivir use was not associated with a difference in time to clinical improvement."
But that trial was terminated early due to low enrollment, and Gilead said the results were posted prematurely. The study was inconclusive, the company said, and "the post included inappropriate characterizations of the study."


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 28, 2020)

Two months ago today someone that you know very well made these comments.

“Thirty-five thousand people on average die each year from the flu. Did anyone know that?”

“Thirty-five thousand, that’s a lot of people. It could go to 100,000. It could be 20,000. They say usually a minimum of 27, goes up to 100,000 people a year die — and so far we have lost nobody to coronavirus in the United States.”

“Nobody,”

Death toll today so far as I type this is 58, 946, with over 10,000 dead within 70 miles of where I live

“And it doesn’t mean we won’t, and we are totally prepared. It doesn’t mean we won’t. But think of it, you hear 35 and 40,000 people, and we’ve lost nobody. You wonder if the press is in hysteria mode.”

At a continued rate of mortality by the end of this week, we will have lost more lives than the entire Vietnam war, in 4 months.
https://theintercept.com/2020/04/27/in-just-months-the-coronavirus-kills-more-americans-than-20-years-of-war-in-vietnam/

Trump today said he plans to declare meat plants as a critical infrastructure, and cite the Defense Production Act to justify an order to keep them open, said two officials familiar with the discussions, speaking on condition of anonymity because the order is not yet completed. The officials said Trump could sign the order today

Earlier, Trump had said he did not fear any kind of food shortage.

Trump also said today that he would issue an executive order to shield meat plants from legal liability if they are sued by employees who contract coronavirus while on the job.

While Trump only mentioned Tyson Foods specifically, he suggested his order would protect other businesses from liability as well.

What the fuck can anyone say, besides just hope & pray your alive & heathy enough to go vote in November and end this nightmare of presidency.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Two months ago today someone that you know very well made these comments.
> 
> “Thirty-five thousand people on average die each year from the flu. Did anyone know that?”
> 
> ...


About the only printable response I could make to all that is to observe that landlords excel at dishing risk onto tenants while they collect the rewards. 

"Head I win, tails you lose"


----------



## topcat (Apr 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Two months ago today someone that you know very well made these comments.
> 
> “Thirty-five thousand people on average die each year from the flu. Did anyone know that?”
> 
> ...


Trumpy now tries to spin it as how many he's saved, if he had "done nothing", instead, giving ever higher numbers, up to _billions._ This, after he said we had it in "total control" and "soon, it will be down to zero". He relies on vague shouts of "if I hadn't shut it down", the reference being flights of nationals from China, conveniently neglecting to note 40,000 Americans and legal residents coming back that could only be presumed a percentage of were infected. Weak sauce, but a conman knows his crowd and reacts to their anger and fear, stoking the fires, and selling snake oil. "Ivanka's cure all elixir" will get a trademark.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> Trumpy now tries to spin it as how many he's saved, if he had "done nothing", instead, giving ever higher numbers, up to _billions._ This, after he said we had it in "total control" and "soon, it will be down to zero". He relies on vague shouts of "if I hadn't shut it down", the reference being flights of nationals from China, conveniently neglecting to note 40,000 Americans and legal residents coming back that could only be presumed a percentage of were infected. Weak sauce, but a conman knows his crowd and reacts to their anger and fear, stoking the fires, and selling snake oil. "Ivanka's cure all elixir" will get a trademark.


What really now makes me laugh/cry is that motherfucker & the GOP in general are trying too pin his ineptitude on the Chinese/Dems/W.H.O.
He NEVER FUCKING EVER admits a mistake, even when the facts are there, in print or in video, right in front of his/our eyes.
Vote every fucking Republican out of office this next election & start over, or we're truly fucked, but I think it's too late actually


----------



## topcat (Apr 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What really now makes me laugh/cry is that motherfucker & the GOP in general are trying too pin his ineptitude on the Chinese/Dems/W.H.O.
> He NEVER FUCKING EVER admits a mistake, even when the facts are there, in print or in video, right in front of his/our eyes.
> Vote every fucking Republican out of office this next election & start over, or we're truly fucked, but I think it's too late actually


In the old west, he'd have been tar and feathered, or run out on a rail, if he wasn't hanged for swindling hard working people's money. It's classic flimflam, complete with the hand motions. Old as dirt.


----------



## ToneOZ (Apr 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This thing is not going away any time soon, I expect the NFL season will be axed at some point.


Noooooo!


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 28, 2020)

Gotta play this, just in case it wasn't played or you didn't see it






(Fauci said he loved it  )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2020)

A shoot out at the OK corral between G men and the house Sergeant of Arms! MAGA! Are ya tired of winning yet? Arrest Bill Barr and build a fucking dungeon in the basement of the house, dig deeper if ya need the extra room! Have him appear in cuffs wearing a canary yellow jumpsuit, sing on the hot seat or rot in jail Billy! The Sergeant at Arms might hire a couple of hundred retired FBI agents and deputise them for some inherent powers of congress work of an arresting nature.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Judges worry Trump position on McGahn testimony could force Congress into extreme measures


The fight centers on one of the most urgent political and legal issues of Trump’s presidency.




www.politico.com





*Judges worry Trump position on McGahn testimony could force Congress into extreme measures*
*The fight centers on one of the most urgent political and legal issues of Trump’s presidency.

Barring Congress from enforcing its subpoenas in court could push lawmakers toward arresting senior Trump administration officials or pursuing even more extreme measures, several appeals court judges suggested Tuesday.

It was the second time in recent months that the D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals has openly mulled the bizarre and unnerving prospect of armed conflict between the House sergeant-at-arms and FBI agents if other, more peaceful options for the House to obtain information from the executive branch are closed off.*

The discussion occurred as lawyers for the House and Justice Department sparred over efforts by Democrats to force former White House counsel Don McGahn to testify about his knowledge of alleged wrongdoing by President Donald Trump.


Most of the nine judges who joined in the rare en banc session Tuesday seemed receptive to the House’s concerns, with one judge musing the Trump administration was so intent on sidelining the courts that the public would be left only with "revolution" as an alternative.

A lawyer representing the Trump administration offered a sweeping argument that Congress has no authority to take legal action to enforce its subpoenas because that power lies solely with the president. Rather, lawmakers must rely on a set of political tools — from choking off funding to blocking presidential nominations to impeachment — to bend a stonewalling president to the Congressional will.

“Issuing subpoenas — that's a prerogative of Congress. Enforcing subpoenas and enforcing laws — that’s a prerogative of the president,” Justice Department attorney Hashim Mooppan said.

The House’s top lawyer, Doug Letter, said DOJ’s position would upend decades of practice in congressional investigations and effectively leave lawmakers powerless to stand up to an obstructive administration.

“If the court goes with the Justice Department arguments … congressional oversight as it has been known for this country for years is going to change and be very, very different,” Letter said.

House Democrats are hopeful for a victory from the full appeals court, which is heavy with appointees of President Barack Obama and generally seen as more favorable to the House’s arguments than the three-judge panel which ruled against them 2-1 in February.

Most of the judges taking part in Tuesday’s arguments signaled early and often that they viewed DOJ’s stance with skepticism, repeatedly referencing the extreme notion of the House having to resort to arresting McGahn to get its questions answered or even a judicial resolution of Trump’s claims of executive privilege.

Judge Nina Pillard, an Obama appointee, said DOJ’s stance would leave the House with little but “huge, blunt, disproportionate nuclear options” to try to procure information.

The high-stakes battle over the House’s demand for testimony from McGahn could decide one of the most urgent political issues of Trump’s presidency — whether the White House can block Congress from using the legal system to force crucial witnesses to testify about alleged obstruction of justice by the president himself.

But it also has the potential to reshape the relationship between presidents and Congress for generations to come.

A decision by the courts seems increasingly unlikely to come in any definitive way on a timeline that would produce testimony from McGahn or other witnesses in advance of the November presidential election.

That reality, as some congressional Democrats feared, represents a win for Trump, whom they accused of tying up their case in unending litigation to prevent McGahn from publicly testifying about presidential wrongdoing. McGahn was a central witness in the two-year investigation led by former special counsel Robert Mueller into the Trump campaign’s contacts with Russians in 2016. He ultimately provided damning evidence that Trump repeatedly sought to obstruct the probe, though he declined to recommend criminal charges, citing a Justice Department prohibition on moving against a sitting president.

But even if the D.C. Circuit ultimately orders McGahn to testify, Justice Department lawyers are expected to ask the Supreme Court to step in. The justices may well decide to freeze the status quo, putting potential high court arguments in the case off until the fall or winter and pushing off a final decision until well after Trump is sworn in for a second term as president or Joe Biden is sworn in for a first.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Apr 28, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> I am not a stupid person


No, you're just a stupid troll. Carry on.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 28, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> No, you're just a stupid troll. Carry on.


That's what I always assume about people who have to try to convince others how smart they are. The quickest give-away is when they announce that they have a genius level IQ while constantly going around calling others retarded or crazy. It's something a "stable Jenius" would say.



UncleBuck said:


> My wife actually had her friends in grad school use me as a practice subject in administering those wais-IV iq tests
> 
> I tested in that exact range three years in a row.
> 
> So about 50 points higher than


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> No, you're just a stupid troll. Carry on.


No I’m not


----------



## hillbill (Apr 29, 2020)

I have never heard a highly intelligent person brag of their smartness, not one time ever. Of course in America intelligence and education are not very popular in some quarters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2020)

Speaking of intelligence, the latest poll:
*Who Americans want to handle the economy.* Says a lot (after all the shit and evidence of gross incompetence) IMHO.

Joe Biden ------- 51%
Donald Trump--- 44%

*A mere 7% spread!*

44% Are ok with blue states being insulted and extorted with supplies, are fine with Trump ignoring warnings and could care less about drinking Clorox and shooting Lysol. The same 44% would be ok with the states going bankrupt, a total lack of federal leadership in the midst of a catastrophe, the economy crashing and burning and 60,000 (as of now) deaths.

Ok I get that, I understand their loyalty, tribalism, the emotions that distort and filter their reality to drive their thoughts, words and deeds. 

*What I don't understand is: What's the payoff?*
What do they get out of the deal, other than fucked?
What do they imagine they are getting out of the deal with The Donald? 
Do you think they will end up with what his "investors" got, screwed?

44% want a guy who not only bankrupted a casino and lost his family fortune, but who also went 9 billion in debt, to manage the economy! A sociopathic russian money launderer and American traitor, who also happens to be an ignoramus and a moron, MAGA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2020)

44% want a guy who not only bankrupted a casino and lost his family fortune, but who also went 9 billion in debt, to manage the economy! A sociopathic russian money launderer and American traitor, who also happens to be an ignoramus and a moron, MAGA


----------



## topcat (Apr 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Speaking of intelligence, the latest poll:
> *Who Americans want to handle the economy.* Says a lot (after all the shit and evidence of gross incompetence) IMHO.
> 
> Joe Biden ------- 51%
> ...


The payoff is they get to "own the libs", and keep the fires of racism stoked. They are too invested now to bail on him, otherwise, they'd be proven wrong and they can't have that. They'll suffer first.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 29, 2020)

trumpism lets believers hate anyone unlike themselves which they enjoy and helps them enjoy their “better than them” place in our nation. There is even trump’s Insane Preacher Posse to salve the fundamentalist white Protestants conscience. His followers describe him as truthful and honest.

Truly is a cult and trump is their messiah. He represents their vision of God who is all powerful and mean as hell, vengeful and cruel. Little is ever said in this cult of love, forgiveness or even real facts. 

Have any trump supporters become better people by serving him?

“Everything donald trump touches dies”


----------



## hillbill (Apr 29, 2020)

So what about the forced labor camps of meat processing plants? No recourse or due process for workers if they get infected.

Republican Fascist Party


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2020)

I was looking at Trump on TV, nobody is mentioning a peep about treatment options to him! The experts are waiting on the results of convalescent plasma therapy and remdesiviar studies that should be available soon, but nobody is breathing a word about it to Donald and he's too stupid to find out for himself! I'm surprised fox news isn't touting these treatments, perhaps they are waiting for the studies too! Once Hannity or Tucker starts spewing about it then Donald will, you better hope these treatments work, because you could get them if they work or not, whether you want them or not! Yer already being force fed the poisoned Koolaid and the stink of Clorox is making yer eyes water...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2020)

*Fauci: Remdesivir Trial Is 'Opening The Door' To Possible Coronavirus Treatments | MSNBC*





Dr. Anthony Fauci discussed the positive results for a drug trial on remdesivir, claiming the results were "opening the door" to possible coronavirus treatments. Aired on 4/29/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2020)

Gilead says early results of coronavirus drug trial show improvement with shorter remdesivir treatment


Gilead Sciences said preliminary results of a coronavirus drug trial showed at least 50% of patients treated with a five-day dosage of remdesivir improved.




www.cnbc.com





*Gilead says early results of coronavirus drug trial show improvement with shorter remdesivir treatment*

Gilead said preliminary results of a coronavirus drug trial showed at least 50% of patients treated with a five-day dosage of remdesivir improved.

Gilead Sciences said Wednesday preliminary results of a coronavirus drug trial showed at least 50% of patients treated with a five-day dosage of remdesivir improved and more than half were discharged from the hospital within two weeks.
The company also said another trial by the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases met its main goal. It did not provide further details, however. 

Later Wednesday, White House health advisor Dr. Anthony Fauci said NIAID’s remdesivir drug trial, which enrolled about 800 patients, showed “quite good news” and that the drug would set a new standard of care for Covid-19 patients. Speaking to reporters from the White House, Fauci said he was told data from the trial showed a “clear-cut positive effect in diminishing time to recover.”
The Food and Drug Administration, in the meantime, has been in “sustained and ongoing” discussions with Gilead to make remdesivir available to Covid-19 patients “as quickly as possible, as appropriate,” said FDA senior advisor Michael Felberbaum.
Shares of Gilead were up by more than 6% in midday trading.
Gilead’s smaller clinical trial involved 397 patients with severe cases of Covid-19. The severe study is “single-arm,” meaning it did not evaluate the antiviral drug against a control group of patients who didn’t receive the drug.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I have never heard a highly intelligent person brag of their smartness, not one time ever. Of course in America intelligence and education are not very popular in some quarters.


Trump, @Rob Roy and @UncleBuck have all told us how intelligent they are. I respect one of them. Whether or not any of them are intelligent depends upon how one defines it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2020)

Fauci Calls Data From Gilead Virus-Drug Trial ‘Good News’


Gilead shares were halted, but the news appeared to lift the entire U.S. stock market.




www.bloomberg.com





Prognosis
*Fauci Calls Data From Gilead Virus-Drug Trial ‘Good News’*
April 29, 2020, 9:31 AM ADT Updated on April 29, 2020, 3:32 PM ADT

*Remdesivir helped patients recover more quickly, company says*
*Markets rally on hope treatment could help ease economic pain*

The U.S. government’s top infectious-disease expert said that early results of a closely watched clinical trial offered “quite good news” regarding a potential Covid-19 therapy made by the biotechnology company Gilead Sciences Inc.

Anthony Fauci, the head of National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, which is conducting the study, said at a White House meeting with President Donald Trump and Louisiana Governor John Bel Edwards that the trial showed a significant positive effect in treating the virus.

Early Wednesday morning, Gilead issued a news release saying it had become aware of results from the NIAID trial showing its experimental drug remdesivir helped patients recover more quickly than standard care, suggesting it could become the first effective treatment for an illness that has turned modern life inside-out.
*more...*


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm SO fucking pissed off.

New York Governor Andrew Cuomo said today that he was hearing the "music of a campaign season" in Washington's response to the coronavirus pandemic, warning that partisanship could drive a "hammer into the middle of this country."

Cuomo's wide-ranging remarks also criticized what he called the "extraordinarily dangerous" politicization of the response to a pandemic that has killed more than 58,000 Americans and left millions jobless.

"I've heard this music before. This is the music of a campaign season, this is the music of a rally, and balloons and 'It's us versus them' and 'We're good and they're bad' and that is poison right now as to where we are," Cuomo said

Cuomo, who previously blasted Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell's suggestion that states like New York should be able to declare bankruptcy if financially crippled by the crisis, took fresh aim at Florida Senator Rick Scott.

As part of his daily slide presentation Cuomo prepared one showing that Florida receives $30 billion more than it gives to the federal government on annual basis, while Kentucky, home to McConnell, is a net recipient of $37 billion in funds.

New York, in contrast, puts in $29 billion more annually than it gets back in federal assistance, Cuomo said.

"Who is we and who is them?" Cuomo asked rhetorically at the briefing. "New York state bails them out every year."

"We have to be at our best. When you start to politicize this situation and you start to say 'red' and 'blue', and 'this team' and 'that team', you may as well take a wedge and hammer it right into the middle of this country."

17,641 fucking dead AMERICANS alone in NY as I write this, and those Republican cocksuckers from those vampire states of Kentucky & Florida essentially say tough shit, that's your problem, go bankrupt.

What the fuck has happened to America in this age of Tump?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2020)

44% of those with* landlines.*

perspective men, perspective.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> 44% of those with* landlines.*
> 
> perspective men, perspective.


huh?

Make sense, woman. Or at least complete your sentences.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2020)

Trump is Master of Ceremonies of which he makes all decisions..the actors, the line-up, the direction, the script (haven't you noticed he's in every shot off to the left when someone else is at the podium? standing there lumbering and making faces; ready to interject at any moment for his 'personal' clarification).

He pretended (like a child) that he was going to take himself away not put up with staging (work) and getting nothing for it (adulation) any more however, no one cared (he wanted people to beg him) and he was back to Master of Ceremonies after a one day sojourn off the air. 



Trump is beloved by his base supporters _because_ he alienates everyone else, even if that alienation is the result of objective failures like suggesting that you can cure disease by injecting disinfectant into the human body. He is, truly, always spiraling and increasingly unhinged, but he never comes fully loose. He is Zeno’s President, halfway closer to being abandoned, then halfway closer again, heading for the target by a process that guarantees he can never reach it: a stupid paradox for our stupid era. 








The Press, for Like the 500th Time, Says Trump Is “Increasingly Isolated”


Zeno's president.




slate.com


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 29, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Trump, @Rob Roy and @UncleBuck have all told us how intelligent they are. I respect one of them. Whether or not any of them are intelligent depends upon how one defines it.


Hmmm. Tempting.


----------



## topcat (Apr 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> So what about the forced labor camps of meat processing plants? No recourse or due process for workers if they get infected.
> 
> Republican Fascist Party


It reminds me of "The Jungle", written by Upton Sinclair over 115 years ago. The more things change, the more they remain the same.








The Jungle - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## hillbill (Apr 29, 2020)

The first Republican Fascist Party was organized in Europe in Italy under Mussolini.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The first Republican Fascist Party was organized in Europe in Italy under Mussolini.


Hitler only got 33% of the popular vote in Germany in 1933, Trump stands at 42% approval after 3 and a half years of a complete shit show, a slam dunk impeachment trial and incompetently mishandling a national crises with catastrophic results causing tremendous economic damage and loss of life. He's still higher than Hitler in the polls, if Donald had any kind of fucking brain he would own America lock stock and fucking barrel, the next Donald won't be nearly as stupid as this one. America is a ripe for the picking, if Trump had two clues to rub together you'd be screwed forever, over 40% are willing to give him your country for another four years lifetime appointment in the fun house. MAGA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2020)

Time to turn up the heat on Donald and Mitch! Go ahead stand in front of the fright train, stand on the tracks and see what happens to ya! There will be elliphant blood and body parts on the tracks if they carry Trumps water over this bullshit! Nancy might pull out the inherent powers of the house and club the fuckers with arrest, since the courts seem to agree with the idea.

You just know that Donald couldn't keep his desperate greedy little hands off that pile of cash, it was a trap, but Donald couldn't help himself, his properties were going under before this shit happened. I will be found that Donald was the first and biggest recipient of government dole, it won't bother the base though, even though most of them will be starving.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Pelosi Names 7 Lawmakers To Coronavirus Oversight Committee


They have a range of expertise pertinent to tracking the federal government’s use of relief funds, but members of both parties question the need for the committee and its purpose.




www.forbes.com





*Pelosi Names 7 Lawmakers To Coronavirus Oversight Committee*

TOPLINE House Speaker Pelosi on Wednesday announced the names of seven Democratic House members who will sit on a select committee to oversee the White House’s administration of $3 trillion in relief funds, signaling the committee’s priorities and areas of focus.

KEY FACTS
Created in a party line vote last Thursday, it will be chaired by House Majority Whip James Clyburn, D-S.C., a former chair of the Congressional Black Caucus.

Joining him are Oversight Committee Chair Carolyn Maloney, D-N.Y., Financial Services Committee Chair Maxine Waters, D-Calif., and Small Business Committee Chair Nydia Velasquez, D-N.Y., who was given a presumptive coronavirus diagnosis after developing flu-like symptoms in March.

Other appointments include Bill Foster, D-Ill., a member of the Committees on Financial Services and Science, Space & Technology, Oversight Committee member Jamie Raskin, D-Md., and freshman Andy Kim., D-N.J., a member of the Small Business Committee.

Republican leader Kevin McCarthy has not yet said which members of his caucus will serve on the committee, having previously said he wanted to wait to see who Pelosi appoints, but Pelosi said “we’ve been in communication,” and hopes the GOP’s members will be named soon.

Pelosi said in her announcement that the committee “is about waste fraud and abuse, and making sure the money goes where it’s supposed to go,” adding “the committee will ensure that the coronavirus response puts working families first.”

KEY BACKGROUND
The committee has come under fire from both Republican and Democratic members of Congress, who question its purpose and placement within the already vast network of congressional oversight bodies. Republicans have accused Pelosi and Clyburn of aiming to use it for partisan purposes to criticize President Trump’s coronavirus response. They have also taken aim at Clyburn’s comments calling the committee “a tremendous opportunity to restructure things to fit our vision,” alleging that he intends to use it to push for progressive policies unrelated to coronavirus.

According to Politico, Democrats have likewise questioned the purpose of the committee and potential overlap with the House Oversight committee and the CARES Act Oversight Commission. The latter body, chaired by former Health and Human Services Secretary Donna Shalala, D-Fl., was created to oversee the administration’s handling of the $2 trillion stimulus package passed in March. Both committees have signaled intentions to investigate the White House’s response, raising questions about overlaps between the three oversight bodies.

WHAT TO WATCH FOR
Who the Republicans appoint to the committee will signal whether they want to steer the it towards hard-nosed scrutiny of the executive branch, or to play a more adversarial role against what they’ve decried as Democratic partisan gamesmanship. It also remains to be seen how the committee plans to conduct its sessions, with the possibility of instituting proxy voting and other remote working arrangements still up in the air.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2020)

Fintan O’Toole: ‘World has loved, hated and envied the U.S. Now, for the first time, we pity it’


Irish Times columnist Fintan O’Toole tells Lawrence O’Donnell that people in Ireland are “genuinely feeling pity for the U.S.” because Trump’s mixed messaging and lack of leadership has made the U.S. the epicenter of the pandemic: “I don’t think we’ve ever seen… a leader who has been active...




www.msnbc.com





*Fintan O’Toole: ‘World has loved, hated and envied the U.S. Now, for the first time, we pity it’*

Irish Times columnist Fintan O’Toole tells Lawrence O’Donnell that people in Ireland are “genuinely feeling pity for the U.S.” because Trump’s mixed messaging and lack of leadership has made the U.S. the epicenter of the pandemic: “I don’t think we’ve ever seen… a leader who has been active spreading a deadly virus, which is really what Trump has been doing.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 29, 2020)

*New York reportedly paid $69 million for ventilators to an engineer with no background in medical supplies at the recommendation of the White House coronavirus task force .... Fucking Winning !*


New York state paid $69 million for ventilators to an engineer with no background in medical supplies after he tweeted at President Donald Trump and the White House coronavirus task force recommended him as a vendor, BuzzFeed News reported.
The ventilators reportedly never arrived.
New York has since terminated its contract with the man, a Silicon Valley electrical engineer named Yaron Oren-Pines, and is working to recover its money.
Reached for comment by phone, Oren-Pines told BuzzFeed News, "Neither me nor my company is providing any comment on this," and hung up.
The state of New York paid $69 million for ventilators to a man with no background in medical supplies after he tweeted at President Donald Trump and the *White House coronavirus task force recommended him as a vendor,* BuzzFeed News reported.

*The ventilators never arrived.*

On March 27, as the novel coronavirus was surging through the US, Trump urged Ford and General Motors on Twitter to "START MAKING VENTILATORS, NOW!"

Yaron Oren-Pines, an electrical engineer in Silicon Valley, replied to the tweet, writing, "We can supply ICU Ventilators, invasive and noninvasive. Have someone call me URGENT."

BuzzFeed reported that New York shelled out $69.1 million to Oren-Pines three days later for 1,450 ventilators — at least three times the standard price for high-end models. A state official told the outlet that New York entered into the contract with Oren-Pines at the "direct recommendation" of the White House coronavirus task force. It's unclear who specifically authorized the recommendation.

New York has since terminated the contract and the state is reportedly trying to recover its money. *Reached for comment by phone, Oren-Pines told BuzzFeed News, "Neither me nor my company is providing any comment on this," and hung up.

In a similar case earlier this month, the Trump administration awarded a $55 million contract to a bankrupt company with no employees for N95 masks, according to The Washington Post.*

       

The company, Panthera Worldwide LLC, describes itself as a tactical training company for the US military and other government agencies, has no record of producing medical supplies or equipment, The Post said.

Panthera's parent company filed for bankruptcy protection last fall, and one of its owners last year said it'd had no employees since May 2018, The Post reported, citing sworn testimony. It is no longer listed as an LLC in Virginia, where its main office is located, after fees went unpaid.

The World Health Organization declared the coronavirus, which causes a disease known as COVID-19, a pandemic last month.

As of Wednesday evening, 3,187,030 people around the world have been infected, and the US is the global epicenter of the outbreak, with more than one million confirmed cases.

New York is the hardest-hit state, with 305,024 cases and 23,317 deaths. Gov. Andrew Cuomo said on Wednesday that the death rate in the state has been flat for three consecutive days but that the number of new hospital admissions for the coronavirus increased slightly for the first time in 12 days.

So much fucking WINNING !

Remove the Orange Meathead from office .... or please have Putin rub COVID on his rusky dick so he can gurgle on it. 
Anyone supporting this Neanderthal just needs to find a 10 story building and pretend you are a bird


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2020)

Note the denial of reality and wanting to wish bad news away, he operates this way in all things, he can't seem to grasp the consequences of his actions and never could. Still, if the virus didn't strike America he could have kept the con going, he still has over 40% support, even after completely fucking up the response to the crises that clearly demonstrated his utter failure as a leader and a manager. He cannot admit his mistakes and therefore cannot learn from them, cannot grow and cannot evolve as a human being, he might as well be dead.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Erupts At Campaign Manager Over Poll Numbers: Report | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





New 2020 battleground polls with Joe Biden in the lead are showing the impact Trump's handling of the coronavirus pandemic is having on his re-election effort. The president was also reportedly angry with campaign officials over his numbers. Aired on 4/30/2020.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *New York reportedly paid $69 million for ventilators to an engineer with no background in medical supplies at the recommendation of the White House coronavirus task force .... Fucking Winning !*
> 
> 
> New York state paid $69 million for ventilators to an engineer with no background in medical supplies after he tweeted at President Donald Trump and the White House coronavirus task force recommended him as a vendor, BuzzFeed News reported.
> ...


People managing this crisis were insane to consider funding a Silicon Valley start-up to build ventilators from scratch within months. We've a regular who posts here who said the same but he was just uninformed. There was no way that plan could work. OTOH, there is a good chance that the government official wasn't insane, he could have been corrupt.

The above just considers the practical difficulty of building a medical device with no prior experience. The other side is discussed here:









PolitiFact - Reports of 88% death rate for COVID-19 patients on ventilators leave out a big caveat


Even within the whirlwind of coronavirus news, a recent study quickly garnered headlines when it reported a high mortali/> <meta name=




www.politifact.com





It's not clear but the mortality rate is between 40% and 80% for Covid patients who go onto ventilator life support. With those kind of odds, we really needed the best equipment available for those so very ill and frail people. The last thing we need is to find that a number of deaths were due to inadequate equipment. This was not an area where cutting corners to reduce costs can be justified.

Also, sure enough, that buffet line of low-cost ventilators that were offered up during this crises caused disruption in the ICUs. An NPR article interviewed an ICU nurse who talked about how doctors were breaking out the manual in order to figure out how to run a ventilator that nobody knew anything about. Imagine if your loved one were the person who went on that ventilator and later died.

I'd be willing to bet good money that a wealthy patient wasn't on that ventilator.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *New York reportedly paid $69 million for ventilators to an engineer with no background in medical supplies at the recommendation of the White House coronavirus task force .... Fucking Winning !*
> 
> 
> New York state paid $69 million for ventilators to an engineer with no background in medical supplies after he tweeted at President Donald Trump and the White House coronavirus task force recommended him as a vendor, BuzzFeed News reported.
> ...


if you lie with rats, you'll be sure to get fleas.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2020)

Has Mnuchin received his Trillion dollar Venmo yet? Has he figured out his cunt Scottish wife is in it for the money..


----------



## waktoo (Apr 30, 2020)

vostok said:


> Protesters took to the streets in Michigan on Thursday to protest the "excessive quarantine"
> 
> whats wrong with this pic, too old, too close, lemme look atya gun?, unshaven ideal for virus
> and they wanna go back to 'normal' life, as Trump wants to free up Democratic states as lab rats? first
> ...



Looks alot like fat white male privilege...


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 30, 2020)

waktoo said:


> Looks alot like fat white male privilege...


Ah man you gotta give us a break, its so dark and depressingly grey for so long here, and the junk food tastes so good when it is cold out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> People managing this crisis were insane to consider funding a Silicon Valley start-up to build ventilators from scratch within months. We've a regular who posts here who said the same but he was just uninformed. There was no way that plan could work. OTOH, there is a good chance that the government official wasn't insane, he could have been corrupt.
> 
> The above just considers the practical difficulty of building a medical device with no prior experience. The other side is discussed here:
> 
> ...


Chinenglish instructions? The FDA has kinda thrown the regulation book out the window too.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The U.K. bought 250 ventilators from China. Doctors warn they could kill.


Exclusive: "We believe that if used, significant patient harm, including death, is likely," British doctors said in a letter.




www.nbcnews.com





*British doctors warn some Chinese ventilators could kill if used in hospitals*
*Exclusive: "We believe that if used, significant patient harm, including death, is likely," British doctors said in a letter.*
April 30, 2020, 5:30 AM ADT / Updated April 30, 2020, 9:27 AM ADT
By Alexander Smith
LONDON — Senior British doctors have warned that 250 ventilators the United Kingdom bought from China risk causing "significant patient harm, including death," if they are used in hospitals, according to a letter seen by NBC News.
The doctors said the machines had a problematic oxygen supply, could not be cleaned properly, had an unfamiliar design and a confusing instruction manual, and were built for use in ambulances, not hospitals.

The British case is not an isolated one, and it comes as a stark example of a procurement problem that has plagued many countries as the coronavirus has spread throughout the world.
https://www.nbcnews.com/video/u-k-airbus-plant-converted-into-coronavirus-ventilator-factory-82819141951
Since March, many governments have been scrambling to buy more medical equipment — much of it from China — to make up for large gaps in their supplies. While much of this equipment has been vital in combating the pandemic, some has been faulty or unsuitable.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> People managing this crisis were insane to consider funding a Silicon Valley start-up to build ventilators from scratch within months. We've a regular who posts here who said the same but he was just uninformed. There was no way that plan could work. OTOH, there is a good chance that the government official wasn't insane, he could have been corrupt.
> 
> The above just considers the practical difficulty of building a medical device with no prior experience. The other side is discussed here:
> 
> ...











As the coronavirus curve flattened, even hard-hit New York had enough ventilators


Thanks to these measures, hospitalized coronavirus patients had enough ventilators in the U.S.



www.usatoday.com





*As the coronavirus curve flattened, even hard-hit New York had enough ventilators*

As American doctors watched their Italian counterparts deny ventilators to senior citizens with coronavirus this year, they clamored for more devices and prepared to live out their greatest fear: denying a dying person the care they need because of a shortage.

But weeks after COVID-19 cases peaked in some of the hardest-hit U.S. states, doctors and administrators who spoke with USA TODAY say they are not aware that doctors turned away anyone for a ventilator. At the worst, some patients shared machines. 

“There was a lot of discussion about what would happen if we got to a place like that,” said Michelle Hood, the chief operating officer of the American Hospital Association. “Clinical leadership teams went through the thought process of what would happen. To the best of my knowledge we have not had to make that rationing decision.”

Hospitals did not have to use the triage plans their states drew up to decide who gets ventilators during a shortage. Instead, clinicians used other devices to pump oxygen into gasping patients, to “prevent the vent” as University of Chicago doctors called it.

And, doctors say, the lockdowns and other measures to slow the spread of the virus helped hold down caseloads just enough to make it to the other side of the peak. 


“It worked just in time in New Jersey,” said Shereef Elnahal, the CEO of University Hospital in Newark. “Had we (peaked) a week later or two weeks later, we would have seen an overwhelming overload of our healthcare system.

“The curve flattened just early enough for us to not have to make those agonizing decisions,” Elnahal said. “What it shows you, though, is that if we’re not vigilant, for example in the fall, about tracking these cases closely and taking action early … then we could face that easily.” 

Now, as public health officials warn about a fall resurgence of the virus, the ventilator supply is getting bigger. A nationwide hospital association is helping hospitals share about 5,000 ventilators. And the federal government has ordered an additional 187,000, with the first batch coming by May 4.

Peaks were earlier and flatter
Hospitals in hard-hit areas needed fewer ventilators than expected, experts say, because social distancing and lockdowns meant that COVID-19 cases peaked earlier and at lower numbers. 

The number of new coronavirus cases in New York showed signs of reaching a peak in early April. That’s nearly a month earlier than the early May summit that Gov. Andrew Cuomo had predicted in mid-March. 

Elnahal said his New Jersey hospital’s COVID-19 admissions peaked on April 10, earlier than he expected. He said the timeline kept getting earlier every time state officials ran the models. “Over time that date crept up by about a week,” he said.

On April 15, New York sent 100 ventilators to Michigan and 50 to Maryland. The following day, New York sent 100 to New Jersey. That’s a sign that the state has extra – even though Cuomo originally wanted 30,000 and didn’t get nearly that amount. 

Medical professionals aren’t faulting Cuomo for asking for so many ventilators because he was planning for the worst-case scenario.

“Responsible leadership at all levels needs to plan for the worst,” Elnahal said. 

Sharing a ventilator
The worst situation has been reported in New York, where doctors say a handful of patients had to split ventilators. 

Dr. Lewis Kaplan, a Philadelphia-based trauma surgeon and the president of the Society of Critical Care Medicine, said he is only personally aware of two New York patients who shared one ventilator.

“The need to put more than one person on a ventilator that was anticipated to be a widespread problem, that hasn’t really surfaced,” Kaplan said. “I don’t know of any place that has said, ‘Sorry we can’t take care of you. You need to go to the palliative care wing.’”

Dr. Scott Braithwaite, a professor at NYU Langone Health, confirmed that splitting happened, but he wouldn’t give specifics. 

“I don’t know to what extent that is still continuing,” Braithwaite said, and he said it’s unlikely that doctors or hospital administrators would discuss it publicly.

Splitting is a controversial and risky move that involves hooking multiple patients up to the same ventilator. It’s been proven in studies on artificial lungs and animals, but is considered a last resort in humans, used only when the alternative is denying someone a ventilator.

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration gave emergency approval for splitting in anticipation of a ventilator shortage because of COVID-19. 

Prisma Health, a subsidiary of Johnson & Johnson, distributed a Y-shaped pipe to split ventilators to 35 states, 94 cities, and 97 agencies. The company said in a statement it is not aware that the device was used to treat patients.

At SUNY Downstate Health Sciences University in Brooklyn, where one of the hospital’s emergency medicine doctors did the research proving splitting is possible, a spokesman said the hospital never hooked more than one patient to a single ventilator.

Getting creative
Instead of denying ventilators, many doctors changed the settings on anesthesia machines to pump air instead of the sleep-inducing medicine, hooked patients up to sleep apnea devices and cranked up the air pressure, and attached tight-fitting masks to oxygen tubes to keep people alive.

That’s in part because the Society of Critical Care Medicine in March recommended creative use of non-traditional types of ventilators. New York, for example, ordered 3,000 BiPAP machines – traditionally used for sleep apnea – to convert them into ventilators. 

“We found innovative ways to meet this need,” Kaplan said. “We found ways to manage things, but it begs the question, ‘Should we not have been far better prepared than what we were?’ and I think the answer to that is unequivocally, ‘Yes.’”

Major U.S. hospitals including Johns Hopkins Medicine, Massachusetts General Hospital, and the Veterans Administration ordered helmet-style ventilators, according to Advisory Board, a health-care consulting company. The devices surround a patient’s head like a space helmet and provide oxygen. 
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 30, 2020)

News Flash ! .... Breaking News 

Washington ( ap )
*Trump is still a Fucking Idiot .... *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> News Flash ! .... Breaking News
> 
> Washington ( ap )
> *Trump is still a Fucking Idiot .... *


Dealing with the pandemic is a big issue, but there have been plans gathering dust in empty offices for dealing with it. Warnings were repeatedly given and ignored starting in january, no preparation was done Donald wanted to "wish" it away with bullshit. Dealing with Donald and his "issues" has become the biggest concern, but I think the shot of Clorox in the Koolaid made the eyes of a few water from the stink. At least you know what to say to the Trumpers from now on, "Drink Clorox, you can use orange Koolaid as a mixer"!

PS: Save your empty Clorox and plastic Lysol containers, you might wanna toss them on the lawn of your local GOP candidate, or wherever you see a TRUMP Pence 2020 lawn sign. hanging one from the sign or sticking the Clorox label on the sign would be useful too..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2020)

How about a National Memorial day for the victims of Covid-19 on the National mall, say on July 4th. You can have 100,000+ foot high white crosses, each one topped by an upside down empty one gallon Clorox bottle. Or maybe 100,000+ empty Clorox bottles covering the reflecting pool, you'd have way bigger numbers than Donald had for his inauguration.

The oversight hearings should be rolling along by then and all kinds of other shit should be hitting the fan by then too, things like compelled testimony and Trump's taxes. It should be a long hot summer, for Donald at least, oversight of this fiasco will crush him and the GOP, if Nancy wants to make them carry Donald's water one last time.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> if you lie with rats, you'll be sure to get fleas.


rats get fleas too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2020)

I hope Amy McGrath wear's Mitch's balls as jewelry around her neck on the senate floor. Donate if ya hate Moscow Mitch! So Mitch wants to bankrupt the states, including his own, he's been picking up deadbeat Donald's thinking! Surely Mitch must be planning his own political suicide, not a senate majority.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









What the Polls Say About A Mitch McConnell vs. Amy McGrath Kentucky Senate Race - News Info Park


The Kentucky Senate race between Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell and his likely Democratic opponent Amy McGrath is shaping up to be one of the tightest, most contentious and expensive contests of the 2020 election cycle.Polls have shown the race to be incredibly close, with the candidates...




newsinfopark.com





*What the Polls Say About A Mitch McConnell vs. Amy McGrath Kentucky Senate Race*

*The Kentucky Senate race between Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell and his likely Democratic opponent Amy McGrath is shaping up to be one of the tightest, most contentious and expensive contests of the 2020 election cycle.

Polls have shown the race to be incredibly close, with the candidates either being tied or separated by single digits.*

In a Change Research poll conducted earlier this year, McGrath and McConnell were deadlocked at 41 percent support among likely voters. In another survey from Garin-Hart-Yang, McConnell was ahead of McGrath by 3 percentage points—although his victory was within the poll’s margin of error of plus or minus 3.5 percentage points.

Still, it could be too early to tell—for now, nonpartisan election forecasters estimate that the race will go to McConnell. The Cook Political Report has rated the election as “likely Republican.” Sabato’s Crystal Ball from the University of Virginia has also favored the contest as “safely Republican.”


Before she can take McConnell head-on, McGrath still has to win the state’s Democratic primary. There are still two other candidates in the running, progressive farmer Mike Broihier and state representative Charles Booker. The contest was scheduled for May has been pushed back to June 23 because of the coronavirus pandemic.

She’s also the most prolific fundraisers among Democrats with more than $14 million cash on hand. She even outraised McConnell by more than $5 million in the first three months of 2020, according to the latest federal campaign finance data.

So far this year, McGrath hauled in $12.8 million in contributions compared with McConnell’s $7.8 million. McConnell still has roughly the same amount of cash on hand as McGrath, with $14.8 million in the bank.

Related News: Coronavirus in Illinois updates: Here’s what’s happening Thursday

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) speaks during a news briefing at the U.S. Capitol April 21, 2020, in Washington, D.C. McConnell is likely to face his toughest re-election campaign in over a decade against Democrat Amy McGrath.
Chip Somodevilla/Getty
The massive amount of fundraising has spurred an ad war between McConnell and McGrath that dates back to the summer of 2019—an entire year before Election Day. McConnell’s latest ad, which aired statewide, slammed McGrath and touted his work on the coronavirus relief packages.

“Amy McGrath attacks Mitch McConnell for leading passage of the biggest economic rescue in American history. But while McGrath attacks, Mitch is working across the aisle to get hundreds of millions in federal dollars for Kentucky’s hospitals,” a narrator said in the video. “McGrath attacks. Mitch McConnell leads.”

McGrath fired back with an ad of her own, in which she called out McConnell’s controversial comment on favoring state bankruptcy amid the pandemic. The top Senate Republican has been under fire from governors on both sides of the aisle after he floated the idea of states declaring bankruptcy rather than passing another half-trillion-dollar coronavirus bill.

“Special interests win, we lose,” the narrator said in the 30-second ad.


----------



## topcat (Apr 30, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Has Mnuchin received his Trillion dollar Venmo yet? Has he figured out his cunt Scottish wife is in it for the money..


I'd bet she golfs, but not in a good way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2020)

For weeks, Russia said it had Covid-19 under control. Not anymore - CNN Video


Startling images from a hospital in the south of Russia show how Covid-19 is overstretching its health service. CNN's Matthew Chance reports.




www.cnn.com





*Russia's health system under pressure from Covid-19*
Startling images from a hospital in the south of Russia show how Covid-19 is overstretching its health service. CNN's Matthew Chance reports.
Source: CNN


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2020)

I wonder how it works with masks!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia under surveillance*





ABC News Moscow reporter Patrick Reevell looks at the way Russia’s facial recognition technology is being used to enforce stay-at-home orders during the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## topcat (Apr 30, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> if you lie with rats, you'll be sure to get fleas.


Rats, skunks, _snakes, _they're all there in the administration, but "you knew damn well I was a snake before you took me in". Drain the MAGA swamp!


DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope Amy McGrath wear's Mitch's balls as jewelry around her neck on the senate floor. Donate if ya hate Moscow Mitch! So Mitch wants to bankrupt the states, including his own, he's been picking up deadbeat Donald's thinking! Surely Mitch must be planning his own political suicide, not a senate majority.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...











Amy McGrath for Kentucky


Fed up with Mitch McConnell and the Washington swamp he created? Meet Amy McGrath — a Marine, fighter pilot, and mom running for Senate to take him on.




amymcgrath.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2020)

Russian prime minister says he tested positive for virus


First Deputy Prime Minister Andrei Belousov will temporarily perform Mikhail Mishustin’s duties.




www.politico.com





*Russian prime minister says he tested positive for virus*
*First Deputy Prime Minister Andrei Belousov will temporarily perform Mikhail Mishustin’s duties.*

MOSCOW — Russian Prime Minister Mikhail Mishustin says he has tested positive for the new coronavirus and has told President Vladimir Putin he will self-isolate.

First Deputy Prime Minister Andrei Belousov will temporarily perform Mishustin’s duties, but the prime minister said Thursday that he would stay in touch on key issues.
*more...*


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 30, 2020)

That fucking idiot doesn't even remember what he himself said the day before.









Trump's 'Operation Warp Speed' attempts to make 300m coronavirus vaccine doses by January


The programme would coordinate and streamline the efforts of pharmaceutical companies, federal agencies, and the US military




www.independent.co.uk






schuylaar said:


> Has he figured out his cunt Scottish wife is in it for the money.


I hope all that money is worth it too look up at that monkey faced sub-human while he's fucking you.
She and Melania are both whores simply put, and everyone knows it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That fucking idiot doesn't even remember what he himself said the day before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i might let Mnuchin enter me for a 100 million. lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2020)

*Chris Hayes On Door Number 3 For Reopening Society | All In | MSNBC*





Lockdown is not sustainable, but a precoronavirus world does not exist. Chris Hayes discusses what we need to do to reopen society without an uncontrolled pandemic or an economic depression. Aired on 04/29/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2020)

*Evidence Suggests Coronavirus Death Toll Much Higher Than Official Count | All In | MSNBC*





While coronavirus truthers say the virus “just isn’t that deadly and dangerous,” new data from the CDC suggests that we are significantly undercounting the deaths from COVID-19. Aired on 04/29/2020.


----------



## topcat (Apr 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That fucking idiot doesn't even remember what he himself said the day before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I didn't say it." This is what happens kids, when you don't attend to the syphilis infection. Use condoms.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255901755474403328


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (May 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i might let Mnuchin enter me for a 100 million. lol.


Only If he promised to pull out.
If he wanted to stay in, 125 minimum


----------



## Jimdamick (May 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255901755474403328


Where's a Mass Shooting when you really could use one?


----------



## Jimdamick (May 1, 2020)

I told ya before, get your own body bag/urn right now because they're gonna be like fucking toilet paper soon, all gone.
You think I'm joking/funny?
I'm not









US government orders 100,000 more body bags for possible coronavirus victims


Order was made ‘should there be any fall resurgence or need to respond to other disasters’




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2020)

Protesters!
Horseshit!
These are trump campaign rallies!


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2020)

What the fuck are they protesting? Their white privilege?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2020)

*Forced Retirement*





Senators Collins, Gardner, McSally, and Tillis put Donald Trump before their voters, every time. 
So let’s help force these Trump sycophants into retirement later this year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Where's a Mass Shooting when you really could use one?


When schools open again.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 1, 2020)

For anyone wondering what day it is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2020)

It’s Slowly Dawning on Trump That He’s Losing


The president is raging at his advisers, as they try to explain where he went wrong.




www.theatlantic.com





IDEAS
*It’s Slowly Dawning on Trump That He’s Losing*
*The president is raging at his advisers, as they try to explain where he went wrong.*
APRIL 30, 2020

It’s far too early to know who will win the 2020 presidential election, but at the moment, President Donald Trump is losing.

There’s ample polling to back that up. RealClearPolitics’s average has the presumptive Democratic nominee, Joe Biden, up 6.3 percent on Trump. Polling averages in each of the potentially decisive states show Biden up, too, save North Carolina—and even there, the most recent polls show Biden ahead by 5 percent. A survey of Texans released yesterday even has Biden up by a point in the Lone Star State.

But you don’t have to take the public polling at face value. Take the president’s and his campaign’s word for it.

“I don’t believe the polls,” Trump told Reuters yesterday. Claiming the polls are wrong is the last refuge of a struggling candidate. “I believe the people of this country are smart. And I don’t think that they will put a man in who’s incompetent.” (A bit late for that.)

David A. Graham: Why Trump just can’t quit his daily press conferences

Privately, however, Trump is not so sanguine. Late yesterday, a trio of stories arrived reporting on turmoil inside the president’s reelection campaign. It’s a throwback to the news-dump Fridays of the early Trump administration—or to the fractious leaks that characterized Trump’s 2016 campaign. CNN reported that Trump screamed at his campaign manager, Brad Parscale, last Friday over his sliding poll numbers, even threatening to sue him. (How serious the threat was, CNN notes, is unclear, and Trump issues empty lawsuit threats as reflexively as many people check their phone.)

_The New York Times_ confirms that account, and _The Washington Post_ adds more detail, saying that campaign, White House, and Republican National Committee officials held a de facto intervention, trying to impress upon the president the political peril he faces and to get him to rein in his catastrophic daily briefings.

None of this predetermines a Trump loss in November, of course. At this stage four years ago, the Trump campaign was fractious, dealing with a possibly overmatched novice campaign manager, and trailing in the polls to Hillary Clinton, and he shocked the world by winning the election.

That upset may help to explain Trump’s fury now. The president is still fighting the last war, trying to rerun the 2016 campaign in a new environment. Trump clearly has never really moved on from the previous race, tweeting about it as recently as this morning. No campaign rally is complete without a lengthy soliloquy on the 2016 race, and Trump never stopped holding campaign rallies, even in the first months of his term in office. As recently as this January, a (misleading) map of the 2016 election results has been spotted on the Resolute Desk in the Oval Office. He also continues to claim that the election was a landslide, rather than a loss in the popular vote—which he sometimes explains away with bogus claims of fraud.

David A. Graham: Why Trump was deaf to all the warnings he received

One can imagine the president’s side of this argument. In 2016, he did everything he was told not to do—by “smart” Republicans, by the media, and by many of his own aides—and still won. The engine of that victory, he believes, was his personal connection with American voters, cemented through the constant rallies he held. He’s feeling cabin fever and eager to get out of the house—you and me both, Mr. President—and back on the campaign trail. He said yesterday at a White House event that he plans to travel to Arizona next week. (One difference between you and me and the president is that while we’re all cooped up, he has hosted an endless procession of visitors from around the country for photo ops at the White House.)

Trump sees his poll numbers sliding and wants to get back on the trail to buck them up, no matter the public-health risks. And if he can’t do that, he wants to hold daily press appearances where he can thrust himself into the spotlight, a proxy for rallies. More than a few pundits have likened the daily briefings to rallies, with the added benefit of Anthony Fauci for a prop.

One can see the traces of this interpretation in the _Times _report:


> Mr. Trump demanded to know how it was possible that a campaign that had been projecting strength and invincibility for two years was polling behind a candidate he viewed as extremely weak and, at the moment, largely invisible from daily news coverage.


There are several problems with this analysis. First, Trump’s projection of strength was always flimsy; although Trump entered the election as a slight favorite, the race was always likely to be tight. Second, Biden was never quite so weak as Trump claims here, and probably stronger than Hillary Clinton (despite manifest flaws). Third, Biden’s invisibility looks like an asset; the Democrat is, by choice or necessity, letting Trump run against himself, to great effect. Finally, this account ignores the central political fact of the moment, which is that tens of thousands of Americans have died in a pandemic that polls show voters believe Trump has botched.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2020)

Meanwhile Donald is helping out in any way he can...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Dow Dives 600 Points As Stocks Sell Off On Trump Threat


The Dow Jones industrials plunged more than 600 points after President Trump threatened to slap tariffs on China over the coronavirus pandemic.




www.investors.com





*Dow Jones Dives 600 Points As Stock Market Sells Off On Trump's New Threat*

Stocks sold off Friday, sending the Dow Jones Industrial Average down more than 600 points after President Donald Trump threatened to slap tariffs on China over the coronavirus pandemic.

The Nasdaq plunged 3.6%, the S&P 500 dived 2.9% and the Dow Jones industrials shed 2.6% in the stock market today. Small caps tracked by the Russell 2000 fared even worse, down 4.8%. Volume was lighter on both major exchanges, lessening the sting a bit.

Despite the sell-off, the key indexes are on track for minor weekly losses as a volatile week comes to a close. The Dow Jones index is down 0.1%, the S&P 500 0.3% and the Nasdaq 0.5%. So the coronavirus stock market rally remains intact. Read The Big Picture each day for further detailed analysis of what's happening on Wall Street.

Late Thursday at a White House event, Trump said he could use tariffs to punish China over its handling of the Covid-19 outbreak.

Confirmed coronavirus cases worldwide topped 3.35 million with nearly 237,000 deaths, according to Worldometer data tracker. The U.K., Russia and the U.S. each added more than 6,000 cases. Cases in the U.S. rose past 1.1 million with more than 64,000 deaths.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2020)

*Chris Hayes On Trump Refusing To Release Relief Funding For Burials Amid Pandemic | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes on Trump refusing to authorize FEMA to release relief funding: “That small little bit of inaction, of utter cold-heartedness, says everything you need to know about the way that he has navigated this crisis.” Aired on 04/30/2020.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2020)

waktoo said:


> Looks alot like fat white male privilege...


my fave is the guy up front everything hanging off him with a chain to his wallet.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Chris Hayes On Trump Refusing To Release Relief Funding For Burials Amid Pandemic | All In | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doral, anyone? Sand traps are pre-dug burial pits.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Meanwhile Donald is helping out in any way he can...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


So Trump is driving the US into the ground just like his casinos and other businesses; the fix is bankruptcy for states?


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That fucking idiot doesn't even remember what he himself said the day before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know how when he's at the podium and can;t think of what he want's to say? he starts to make this sound uhhhhhhhhhhhhh but with a NY accent..that what he sounds like in bed.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> "I didn't say it." This is what happens kids, when you don't attend to the syphilis infection. Use condoms.


he does understand we live in a digital age now..doesn't he?


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> "I didn't say it." This is what happens kids, when you don't attend to the syphilis infection. Use condoms.


I watched him say it live..when he's caught in a lie he didn't see coming, and has no response for, his hands move faster and his eyes/head dart back and forth quickly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2020)

__





Loading…






www.nytimes.com




*The White House blocks Fauci from appearing before Congress.*
The White House is preventing Dr. Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, from testifying before the House next week, a spokesman for the House Appropriations Committee said on Friday.

Top Democrats on the panel had wanted Dr. Fauci to testify as part of an in-person hearing led by Representative Rosa DeLauro, Democrat of Connecticut, who oversees the subcommittee responsible for funding health, labor and education agencies and programs. But when the committee asked for Dr. Fauci to appear, the Trump administration denied the request and the committee was told by an administration official that it was because of the White House, according to Evan Hollander, a spokesman for the House Appropriations Committee.

A White House spokesman defended the decision as aimed at keeping the administration focused on its response to the virus. “It is counterproductive to have the very individuals involved in those efforts appearing at congressional hearings,” said the spokesman, Judd Deere. “We are committed to working with Congress to offer testimony at the appropriate time.”

The Washington Post first reported the White House’s decision.

Dr. Fauci, one of the most visible faces of the administration’s fight against the coronavirus, has often quietly contradicted many of Mr. Trump’s statements on how the administration is handling the outbreak and how quickly the country will be able to recover.

But the White House has directed government health officials and scientists to coordinate all statements and public appearances with Vice President Mike Pence’s office, in an effort to streamline the administration’s messaging. Dr. Fauci told associates in February that he had been instructed not to say anything else without clearance, but has become a media fixture as the toll of the pandemic has grown.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4551820


He's our country's cheerleader said so himself it's his job to be on the sidelines and bring new ideas like drinking Clorox to the table..


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It’s Slowly Dawning on Trump That He’s Losing
> 
> 
> The president is raging at his advisers, as they try to explain where he went wrong.
> ...


Right. So he yells at his campaign manager and threatens to sue, his campaign manager brings him revised numbers and he's happy.

He's officially a toddler.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2020)

*Mumbling*





So they want to talk about fitness for office? Then let's talk about fitness for office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2020)

Former republicans, actual patriotic conservatives, which is why they are former republicans.
*Lincoln Project co-founder Rick Wilson, at the historic Cooper Union*





Lincoln Project co-founder Rick Wilson, at the historic Cooper Union in NYC, reminding every American that we must listen to the call of history and put #CountryOverParty


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2020)

*Distracted*




Trump says his own impeachment “distracted” him from the #Coronavirus response. Let’s be clear: He was never distracted. He just didn’t care


----------



## topcat (May 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Mumbling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he saying "I don't love everybody"?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 1, 2020)

*“I Will Never Lie To You”: New White House Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany Holds Her First Briefing ...  *

White House Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany on Friday did something her predecessor never did: She held an official press briefing.

*“I will never lie to you. You have my word on this,” *she said in response to a question from Associated Press correspondent Jill Colvin.

I think I will leave it right there ...... *need a drink .... fucking lyin bitch


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2020)

*Monologue: Different Sh*t, Same Day | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2020)

*New Rule: Immunity Booster | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2020)

Canada has a more european approach to reopening the economy, its based on something called science and not on the whim of a demigod.
*Dickey: U.S. Has Abdicated Leadership During Worst Crisis In Memory | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





Paris-based World News Editor for The Daily Beast Christopher Dickey joins to discuss the Trump response to the coronavirus pandemic and how it's being viewed in Europe. Aired on 05/01/2020


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2020)

*Fox & Fiends*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2020)

From Dec 2019...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Republican Strategists Using Their Methods To Defeat The Republican President | Deadline | MSNBC*





GOP strategist Rick Wilson talks about The Lincoln Project, a super PAC created by conservatives to take down Donald Trump in the next election. Wilson is one of the group's co-founders. Aired on 12/17/19.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2020)

*Coronavirus Russia: Putin extends lockdown as cases surge | DW News*





Russian President Vladimir Putin has warned that the country's coronavirus outbreak has not yet peaked. He said the current lockdown would be extended until May 11. There's also been a significant increase in the number of COVID-19 cases, with an additional 5,800 infections in one day, bringing the nationwide total to over 99,000. The country's healthcare system is reaching its limits.


----------



## topcat (May 2, 2020)

"Pwezydint Pootin wuz vewy stwong an' powahful, wen he said dat."


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 2, 2020)

For the Trumpards and their dad ....

*Billie’s Dad is a Fudge Packer *


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2020)

I would be suspicious of trumpvirus death counts from “Red” states. Studies are being done now on disparities in average deaths in other years and those in 2020. Deaths that were attributed to Flu or Pneumonia or people that passed away at home.

Opening personal services and restaurants will kill more Americans.

When do the Thunderbirds do “flyovers” for Meat PlantWorkers?
5000 infected for Tyson and others!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2020)

Seems like a nice guy, for a CEO!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Remdesivir Company CEO: It’s ‘Not A Cure, But A Very Significant Treatment’ | TODAY*





In the wake of a government-sponsored clinical trial that showed promising results for the experimental drug remdesivir to treat coronavirus, Daniel O’Day, chairman and CEO of Gilead Sciences, talks to TODAY in an NBC News exclusive. He says it’s “not a cure, but a very significant treatment” that can “reduce the time it takes patients to get better,” reducing the strain on health care systems. He promises Gilead will work to make the drug “accessible and affordable,” and says they are looking at ways to use the drug for other patients besides the most severely ill.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 3, 2020)

topcat said:


> "I didn't say it." This is what happens kids, when you don't attend to the syphilis infection. Use condoms.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 3, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (May 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Former republicans, actual patriotic conservatives, which is why they are former republicans.
> *Lincoln Project co-founder Rick Wilson, at the historic Cooper Union*
> 
> 
> ...


i'm happy they did this buut too little too late..we had our chance to unseat this monster..because Mitch and the 400 sitting on his desk..Peolosi should've made this part of one of the packages- finish pending business which would help americans. that would make too much sense.


----------



## schuylaar (May 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



fvck that shite..i'm on the tRumpy* dole..the odds are forever in my favor now

Attention all Walmart Trumpers*..we're officially a Socialist Nation! THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!


----------



## Jimdamick (May 3, 2020)

I'm pretty high right now, (as usual  ) & I am still transferring albums to my PC just too pass the time while I'm waiting for a vaccine 
Anyway, this song caught my attention & I thought I would share it because it is rare, & I thought I'd make it the Intermission Song of the Day
I hope you like it as much as I do ( burn one & close your eyes)






Stay safe


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 3, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (May 3, 2020)

that's right OK..don't wear masks. i think they should resume life as normal..but you don't go to doctors when you'e sick, do you?


"In the short time beginning on May 1, 2020, that face coverings have been required for entry into stores/restaurants, store employees have been threatened with physical violence and showered with verbal abuse," Stillwater City Manager Norman McNickle said in a statement.
"In addition, there has been one threat of violence using a firearm. This has occurred in three short hours and *in the face of clear medical evidence* that face coverings helps contain the spread of Covid-19."









City's proclamation requiring face masks in stores and restaurants is amended after threats of violence


An emergency proclamation issued Thursday in Stillwater, Oklahoma, requiring the use of face masks in stores and restaurants was amended Friday after threats of violence.




www.cnn.com





there's only so many ways you can say 'morons'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2020)

*Stelter: Leaders acting like this is over are failing to tell a hard truth*




CNN's Brian Stelter breaks down the hard truths some leaders are refusing to talk about with the public.


----------



## topcat (May 3, 2020)

Ya' cain't fix stoopid, so's we laff's at it.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 3, 2020)




----------



## topcat (May 3, 2020)




----------



## topcat (May 3, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> View attachment 4554283


I was just thinking about those shirts, only with arrows pointing in all directions. I'd love to have the concession stand that sells them at his rallies.


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2020)

remember when Bengazi killed 4 people....and the republicans were outraged?.....
Vote republicans out


----------



## Jimdamick (May 4, 2020)

Being of Irish decent, this story made me smile in these days of sadness.








Irish dig deep to support virus-hit native Americans, repaying 150-year-old debt


Donations to native American tribes who have been badly hit by the coronavirus crisis are flooding in from Ireland as they repay a debt dating back to the 19th-century famine. At least 41 people have fallen victim to Covid-19 in the Navajo nation, with the spike in cases partly attributed to a...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## abandonconflict (May 4, 2020)




----------



## topcat (May 4, 2020)

doublejj said:


> remember when Bengazi killed 4 people....and the republicans were outraged?.....
> Vote republicans out


Now over 60,000 dead and "we're doing a great job" and boy-in-law Jarhead says "it's a great success story."


----------



## topcat (May 4, 2020)

Information with a comedic inflection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2020)

70,000 by tomorrow.

Arrogant incompetent and sadistic trump got us here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2020)

Donald watches this and it must drive him nuts!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe Reacts To Trump Tweet | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2020)

"Trump and McConnell appear bound together. Should the president lose in November, he could bring down Senate Republicans – perhaps even McConnell in Kentucky. Challenger Amy McGrath, a fighter pilot, outraised McConnell in the first three months of this year.

Defeat would be an ignominious end to a divisive career. Kurt Bardella, a former senior adviser for the House oversight committee, said: “History will not look back on Mitch McConnell kindly. He has been the most effective enabler of Donald Trump.

*“Everything Trump has inflicted on the American people has been done with the blessing of McConnell. Through this entire coronavirus pandemic, McConnell has displayed he is a soulless person who is willing to let people suffer so he can continue to wield power.”
*








Mitch McConnell could yet pay price for 'tone deaf' coronavirus response


The Senate majority leader oversaw a huge handout to big business and drew bipartisan ire for suggesting struggling states should go bankrupt




www.theguardian.com





*Mitch McConnell could yet pay price for 'tone deaf' coronavirus response*

*The Senate majority leader oversaw a huge handout to big business and drew bipartisan ire for suggesting struggling states should go bankrupt *

It was, New York’s governor, Andrew Cuomo observed, “one of the really dumb ideas of all time”. Larry Hogan, his counterpart in Maryland, called it “complete nonsense”. Congressman Pete King of New York said it was the work of the “Marie Antoinette of the Senate”.


Trump adviser: coronavirus relief aid threat to ‘sanctuary cities’ could happen
Read more
It would be an understatement to say Mitch McConnell’s suggestion that state and local governments should declare bankruptcy rather than seek more federal funding went down like a lead balloon. It was a rare instance of the Senate majority leader overplaying his hand.

It also showed that Donald Trump is not the only figure embodying liberal nightmares in the time of coronavirus. When historians contemplate a death toll in the tens of thousands and an economy fallen off a cliff, they will pay close attention to the president’s most important ally.

“I think Mitch McConnell is the guy to be watching and focusing on in terms of what’s going on,” said Larry Jacobs, director of the Center for the Study of Politics and Governance at the University of Minnesota. “His messaging around the coronavirus has been tone deaf.

“It’s not just the fact that McConnell was remarkably brutal in pairing Americans into red and blue states at a time of national crisis – that is pretty shameless – but I think it was also politically inept because he’s got his colleagues in tough races in blue states.”

McConnell’s role in the pandemic drama has been criticised. On 12 March, just before Trump declared a national emergency, the senator flew back to Kentucky for a celebration for Justin Walker, a young rightwing judge nominated to America’s second highest court. The ill-timed absence was noted. “#WheresMitch?” trended on Twitter.
*more...*


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2020)

http://imgur.com/L3YQXvF


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/L3YQXvF











Man Arrested For Camping At Abandoned Disney World Island


An Alabama man was arrested for camping at an abandoned island at Disney World. He said he was unaware he was trespassing and called the island a "tropical paradise."




www.npr.org


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> "Trump and McConnell appear bound together. Should the president lose in November, he could bring down Senate Republicans – perhaps even McConnell in Kentucky. Challenger Amy McGrath, a fighter pilot, outraised McConnell in the first three months of this year.
> 
> Defeat would be an ignominious end to a divisive career. Kurt Bardella, a former senior adviser for the House oversight committee, said: “History will not look back on Mitch McConnell kindly. He has been the most effective enabler of Donald Trump.
> 
> ...


Scary? This is what they are really doing..telling you to go back to work and so what if we lose a few? THEY SHOULD WANT TO DONATE THEIR LIFE FOR CAPITALISM. I think that's a little more than fvcked up.






Now get back to work!


----------



## spek9 (May 4, 2020)

Another bunch of deaths and infections, white armed trash fighting to get back to their manufacturing jobs which are rapidly going by the wayside, another war with China, and Trump, in all of his glory, claims that Abraham Lincoln got better press coverage than he does. Just another day in the King's USA.









Lincoln got better press treatment, Trump claims, as he ups pandemic death estimate


After admitting US coronavirus deaths could hit 90,000, President Donald Trump is bemoaning his own plight -- complaining that he has been treated worse by the press than Abraham Lincoln.




www.cnn.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



re: work sets you free

America is the only country where it's citizens are expected to work until they drop while being under paid. Get your own healthcare while Big Pharma and Big Health run roughshod over us..What? you expect to have a roof, food and clothing for your 40? Countries comparable to us retire at 50.

nothing says job well done! here's your Maui vacay be sure to stay in touch with your clients- a 7-hour time difference! we expect your to be at all of these meetings <manager hands you itinerary>.


----------



## topcat (May 4, 2020)

50 years ago today. A Memorial. "Let's see action, let's see people, let's see freedom, let's see who cares."-Pete Townsend


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2020)

topcat said:


> Information with a comedic inflection.


Jared says were going to be rocking by July..


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2020)

Nextdoor neighbor was there, knew her “dead on the ground”


----------



## topcat (May 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Jared says were going to be rocking by July..


"We're" to Jarhead is the same as "our" stockpile, not for the states, but for "the family" profit.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 4, 2020)

THE WOLF STREET REPORT: Nothing’s Fixed – What’s Behind the Corporate Debt Bailout


Nobody knew what would trigger the next financial crisis, but just about everyone knew it would involve the record pile of corporate debt. And so it happened. Now the Fed fixed it…



wolfstreet.com


----------



## dandyrandy (May 4, 2020)

Elevator broken?








Three Russian doctors fall from hospital windows, raising questions amid coronavirus pandemic


Three frontline health care workers have mysteriously fallen out of hospital windows in Russia over the past two weeks, heightening public attention to the working conditions for doctors and medical professionals amid the coronavirus pandemic.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (May 4, 2020)

On a bright note





__





Coronavirus may last 2 years, study warns. And its second wave could be worse.






www.msn.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2020)

topcat said:


> "We're" to Jarhead is the same as "our" stockpile, not for the states, but for "the family" profit.


he's fleecing us as we speak..Mnuchin is wiring money to him..they're going to take everything that's not nailed down. he know's there's a chance he might not make it and this opportunity will never come again.

this is going to being new meaning to 'we were robbed'.


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2020)

i love her cross.






now here's the truth..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2020)

Welcome to the GOP slaughterhouse, D. Trump manager, you'll be sacrificed on the altar of herd immunity, because Donald wants to keep his job and is too stupid to know that the best way to keep a job is to DO THE JOB! I say MOO, the fucker will be killing ya by the box carload come summer, unless the red states get burned badly and pull back in. Because the red states are where most of the deaths and overwhelmed hospitals on the local news will be, Donald will have lots of goodies from the national stockpile for them. He might ship them 10,000 ventilators, but who will operate them? Most of the medical staff in rural America have never even seen a ventilator, much less know how to use one.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Administration Privately Projects About 3,000 Daily Deaths By June | Andrea Mitchell | MSNBC*





Dr. Joshua Sharfstein, Vice Dean for Public Health Practice at the Johns Hopkins School for Public Health, joins Andrea Mitchell to discuss reporting from the New York Times that the Trump administration is privately projecting that daily case totals could rise to 200,000 by early June, and daily deaths could double to about 3,000, even as states begin to ease lockdown measures. Aired on 5/4/2020.


----------



## zeddd (May 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Welcome to the GOP slaughterhouse, D. Trump manager, you'll be sacrificed on the altar of herd immunity, because Donald wants to keep his job and is too stupid to know that the best way to keep a job is to DO THE JOB! I say MOO, the fucker will be killing ya by the box carload come summer, unless the red states get burned badly and pull back in. Because the red states are where most of the deaths and overwhelmed hospitals on the local news will be, Donald will have lots of goodies from the national stockpile for them. He might ship them 10,000 ventilators, but who will operate them? Most of the medical staff in rural America have never even seen a ventilator, much less know how to use one.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Administration Privately Projects About 3,000 Daily Deaths By June | Andrea Mitchell | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Isn’t it time for your nap?


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> re: work sets you free
> 
> America is the only country where it's citizens are expected to work until they drop while being under paid. Get your own healthcare while Big Pharma and Big Health run roughshod over us..What? you expect to have a roof, food and clothing for your 40? Countries comparable to us retire at 50.
> 
> nothing says job well done! here's your Maui vacay be sure to stay in touch with your clients- a 7-hour time difference! we expect your to be at all of these meetings <manager hands you itinerary>.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2020)




----------



## topcat (May 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> On a bright note
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second wave of the 1918 flu was worse, so it follows that this will be, too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2020)

zeddd said:


> Isn’t it time for your nap?


Yer right, ya need a lot of boxcars to hold 3,000 people a day, trainloads.


----------



## zeddd (May 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer right, ya need a lot of boxcars to hold 3,000 people a day, trainloads.


Is that dementia speak for “I paid my taxes”


----------



## topcat (May 4, 2020)

Stress relief with a little fun.


----------



## topcat (May 4, 2020)

Numbahs, we got numbahs heah, ya' can't tell the players without da' numbahs. Watch da' pea, is it heah, o deah? Con artist, a profession nearly as old as prostitute, and he married one.


----------



## spek9 (May 4, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Elevator broken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Elevators were non-operable, and the windows were installed in such a non-workmanlike manner, they fell out. My limited understanding tells me it was a Trump property 

...although that was joking sarcastically, windows have fallen out of a Trump property before, right in the downtown core of my hometown: https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/glass-falls-from-trump-tower-hotel-damaging-cars-1.1038561


----------



## topcat (May 4, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Yes. Elevators were non-operable, and the windows were installed in such a non-workmanlike manner, they fell out. My limited understanding tells me it was a Trump property
> 
> ...although that was joking sarcastically, windows have fallen out of a Trump property before, right in the downtown core of my hometown: https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/glass-falls-from-trump-tower-hotel-damaging-cars-1.1038561


Yeah, that'll happen when you stiff undocumented Polish workers. "Vacuums are hahribble, believe me." Sarcasm, good.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 4, 2020)

In other BAT SHIT CRAZY NEWS ....

Nick Cage set to play Joe Exotic in a limited run TV show !
Should be a hoot !


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Welcome to the GOP slaughterhouse, D. Trump manager, you'll be sacrificed on the altar of herd immunity, because Donald wants to keep his job and is too stupid to know that the best way to keep a job is to DO THE JOB! I say MOO, the fucker will be killing ya by the box carload come summer, unless the red states get burned badly and pull back in.* Because the red states are where most of the deaths and overwhelmed hospitals on the local news will be, Donald will have lots of goodies from the national stockpile for them. He might ship them 10,000 ventilators, but who will operate them? *Most of the medical staff in rural America have never even seen a ventilator, much less know how to use one.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Administration Privately Projects About 3,000 Daily Deaths By June | Andrea Mitchell | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


just in time for november.


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2020)

topcat said:


> Stress relief with a little fun.


this one is good too..


----------



## dandyrandy (May 4, 2020)

Man charged with assault & battery after allegedly wiping face on Michigan store clerk


The Holly Police Department have arrested the man captured on video wiping his nose and face on the shirt of a store clerk.




www.wxyz.com


----------



## hanimmal (May 4, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Man charged with assault & battery after allegedly wiping face on Michigan store clerk
> 
> 
> The Holly Police Department have arrested the man captured on video wiping his nose and face on the shirt of a store clerk.
> ...


Do they take old assholes into INCEL? There is no way he does that to a guy.


----------



## topcat (May 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Do they take old assholes into INCEL? There is no way he does that to a guy.
> 
> View attachment 4555438


That was my reaction. If it happened to me, his leg would look like Joe Theismann's and I'd be arrested. Worth it.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2020)




----------



## topcat (May 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> this one is good too..


It is, but I felt like I should choose just one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2020)

Donald's great red state die off is coming.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Growth In Coronavirus Cases Shifts To Outbreaks Across U.S. | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow reports on how the overall U.S. coronavirus statistic is being driven by outbreaks across the U.S., including Midwest states, instead of by the New York City area, and how the lack of any tools to fight the disease is allowing its spread to continue unchecked. Aired on 05/04/2020.


----------



## hanimmal (May 5, 2020)

lol Trump issuch a horrible President.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2020)

and here it is..what we've known all along..confirmed.









Blue-state coronavirus bailouts are unfair to Republicans, Trump says


WASHINGTON — States left cash-strapped by the coronavirus crisis shouldn’t count on federal bailouts — especially states run by Democrats, President Trump told The Post on Monday.…




nypost.com


----------



## spek9 (May 5, 2020)

topcat said:


> That was my reaction. If it happened to me, his leg would look like Joe Theismann's and I'd be arrested. Worth it.


In Canada, putting your bodily fluids on someone is assault in the criminal code sense. I would suspect with the pandemic going on, you could push for aggravated assault.

Breaking someone's legs if someone wiped their snot and saliva covered face on me would be justifiable self-defense in my humble opinion. I know I wouldn't think twice of doing it to ensure I'm not attacked again.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2020)

topcat said:


> That was my reaction. If it happened to me, his leg would look like Joe Theismann's and I'd be arrested. Worth it.


man are we headed for some, some.

there was a guy who knocked a MAGA hat off someone at a burger stop, he was jailed.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2020)

spek9 said:


> In Canada, putting your bodily fluids on someone is assault in the criminal code sense. I would suspect with the pandemic going on, you could push for aggravated assault.
> 
> Breaking someone's legs if someone wiped their snot and saliva covered face on me would be justifiable self-defense in my humble opinion. I know I wouldn't think twice of doing it to ensure I'm not attacked again.


oh, it's an assault here too especially if you're known to be ill in some way..when AIDS was raging same thing happened. This should be treated like someone tampering with your food- jail.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2020)

i'm starting to see 'no mask, no service' signs..it's gonna be up to our businesses to lay down the word.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2020)

oh goody, Trumpy* is travelling- he's gonna get it somewhere..no mask; puts everything in his mouth like a baby? it's a matter of time.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2020)

topcat said:


> It is, but I felt like I should choose just one.


it's okay, you can choose two


----------



## spek9 (May 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> oh goody, Trumpy* is travelling- he's gonna get it somewhere..no mask; puts everything in his mouth


The only thing Trump will put into his mouth on this rally trip is his foot.


----------



## topcat (May 5, 2020)

spek9 said:


> The only thing Trump will put into his mouth on this rally trip is his foot.


He loves the taste of shoe leather.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2020)

What I like about morning Joe is that Donald watches it compulsively!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Ad From Conservative Group Angers Trump | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





A new ad from conservative group The Lincoln Project criticizing the president's handling of the coronavirus is drawing Trump's anger. The panel discusses the ad and new projections for the virus. Aired on 5/5/2020


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2020)

Man wears KKK hood while grocery shopping in California


A day after San Diego residents were required to wear face coverings in public, a man went grocery shopping while wearing a Ku Klux Klan hood, according to a report. The hooded creep was seen roami…




nypost.com


----------



## Fogdog (May 5, 2020)

Beautiful day here in Oregon. The lockdown has driven down the epidemic in this state to the point where we can go out and enjoy some of this weather. A survey in Corvallis that is run using Oregon State University labs to test local population for the virus is half-way done and we'll have results in another week or so. 









Corvallis door-to-door coronavirus testing project enters second weekend


The project — short for Team-based Rapid Assessment of Community-level coronavirus Epidemics — aims to test 4,000 randomly-chosen city residents by going door-to-door each weekend for four weeks.




www.gazettetimes.com





*Corvallis door-to-door coronavirus testing project enters second weekend*
_The Corvallis School Board chair was one of the first people to be tested for the coronavirus through the TRACE-COVID-19 study, which began last weekend. The project — the acronym stands for team-based rapid assessment of community-level coronavirus epidemics — aims to test 4,000 randomly chosen Corvallis residents by going door to door each weekend for four weeks.
The study is a collaboration among Oregon State University, the Benton County Health Department and the Willamette Valley Toxicology Lab. In total, the TRACE project has around 100 people throughout the university system involved, plus health department staff and WVT lab researchers.

TRACE’s results would paint a broader picture of how many locals have been exposed to the virus.
“I was really happy to participate,” Al-AbdRabbuh said. “It was all self-administered.”


Staffers are maintaining a safe distance from people’s front doors. The testing teams — one local health professional and one OSU student — provide participating households with study information and test kits containing nasal swabs for each resident taking part in the project._


Note that this is a survey for active Coronavirus cases, not a serological survey for presence of antibodies. It's part of an orderly and logical process where we take small steps toward relaxing lockdown orders while monitoring results along the way. 

There were no deaths in Oregon for two days running. The gov is announcing reduced lockdown orders. The people in my area have been complying and we are seeing the benefit. 

The garden is starting to show bare spots and I'm re-planting summer vegetables. Tomatoes go into the ground today, basil and eggplant in a couple more weeks. The kids have shown my lack of planning because the garden can't keep up with us. Time to add more garden beds and put those walking appetites to work weeding them.


----------



## hanimmal (May 5, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/world/2020/05/05/locusts-africa-swarms-kenya-ethiopia/?hpid=hp_world1-8-12_kenyalocusts-110pm:homepage/story-ans&itid=hp_world1-8-12_kenyalocusts-110pm:homepage/story-ans


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/world/2020/05/05/locusts-africa-swarms-kenya-ethiopia/?hpid=hp_world1-8-12_kenyalocusts-110pm:homepage/story-ans&itid=hp_world1-8-12_kenyalocusts-110pm:homepage/story-ans
> View attachment 4556151


Swarms of locust and swarms of asteroids whizzing by too! A plague upon the land, the economy crashing and a moron is king...

Here is a glimpse of what is ahead this summer in America with Donald's great red state die off, he might send them 10,000 ventilators, but what about the tens of thousands of medical personal to go with them? With the health demographics and older nature of the rural population it will be a catastrophe in the heart of Trump land, his base is gonna get hammered soon.

*U.S. Is In For A Bumpy Ride With Virus, Says Doctor | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Drs. Ashish Jha and Michael Osterholm join Morning Joe to discuss the reopening of select portions of the country's economy and why the coronavirus isn't going away anytime soon. Aired on 5/5/2020.


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2020)

Trump sidelining Task Force by Memorial Day. He finally was convinced daily shit show was hurting his polls so they’re no longer needed. 

This reopening is going to go tragically bad, 

Be careful


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (May 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Trump sidelining Task Force by Memorial Day. He finally was convinced daily shit show was hurting his polls so they’re no longer needed.
> 
> This reopening is going to go tragically bad,
> 
> Be careful


So I'm assuming then that you don't put your trust in a President who flies off the handle on Twitter, calling people "Loser" among other derogatory names like a 12 year old, takes no responsibility, refuses any oversight while his own companies scam the taxpayer, and asks whether if UV light and disinfectants put into the human body will eradicate a virus.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Swarms of locust and swarms of asteroids whizzing by too! A plague upon the land, the economy crashing and a moron is king...
> 
> *Here is a glimpse of what is ahead this summer in America with Donald's great red state die off, he might send them 10,000 ventilators, but what about the tens of thousands of medical personal to go with them? With the health demographics and older nature of the rural population it will be a catastrophe in the heart of Trump land, his base is gonna get hammered soon.*
> 
> ...


Just in time for November.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2020)

9/11 changed everything; this will too.


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2020)

trump will “distance” his fat ass from the reopening if when it blows up andnwill blame “reckless” governors. He is such an over privileged spoiled bully. 

Seems to be getting more impaired by the day, these incredible strings of rage tweets and constant name calling is nuts, agreed. Hardly any solemn words or emotion for the dead and the suffering Americans.

Blood runs off Republicans' hands.
All Republicans hands.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2020)

Ousted vaccine director files whistleblower complaint alleging coronavirus warnings were ignored


Dr. Rick Bright, the ousted director of the office involved in developing a coronavirus vaccine, formally filed an extensive whistleblower complaint Tuesday alleging his early warnings about the coronavirus were ignored and that his caution at a treatment favored by President Donald Trump led to...




www.cnn.com





*Ousted vaccine director files whistleblower complaint alleging coronavirus warnings were ignored*

(CNN)Dr. Rick Bright, the ousted director of the office involved in developing a coronavirus vaccine, formally filed an extensive whistleblower complaint Tuesday alleging his early warnings about the coronavirus were ignored and that his caution at a treatment favored by President Donald Trump led to his removal.
Bright said in the complaint he raised urgent concerns about shortages of critical supplies, including masks, to his superiors in the Trump administration but was met with skepticism and surprise.
While Bright said some officials shared his concerns -- including top White House trade adviser Peter Navarro -- he describes an overall lack of action at the top of the administration even as the virus was spreading outside of China.
Bright had led the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority since 2016 when he was reassigned last month to a narrower position at the National Institutes of Health.

In his whistleblower complaint, Bright says he raised concerns about US preparedness for coronavirus starting in January but was met with "indifference which then developed into hostility" by leaders at the Department of Health and Human Services.
Later, he says he pushed back on HHS's leadership when they sought to make "potentially harmful drugs" available for treating Covid-19, including hydroxychloroquine, which had been repeatedly touted by Trump as a potential cure despite a lack of robust testing.
"His efforts to prioritize science and safety over political expediency and to expose practices that posed a substantial risk to public health and safety, especially as it applied to chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, rankled those in the Administration who wished to continue to push this false narrative," the complaint reads.
HHS declined a CNN request to comment on the complaint.

Bright's decision to go public with his concerns last month exposed months of turmoil inside one of the key divisions at HHS charged with responding to the coronavirus pandemic. His allegations raised serious questions about political bias creeping into the government's response to the pandemic and the extent to which Trump's preferences for a drug overshadowed its scientific merits.
After he initially aired his complaints, administration officials leveled a range of allegations against Bright, including accusing him of poorly managing his office, mistreating staff and failing to consult his superiors on consequential decisions. But Bright's most recent performance review from May 2019, a copy of which was obtained by CNN, delivered rave reviews for Bright's management of his office and included no criticisms.
His attorneys argue that Bright's removal from his post amounts to a violation of the Whistleblower Protection Act, claiming that Bright "has engaged in numerous instances of protected activity."
In the complaint, he says he is seeking reinstatement as BARDA's director and asking for a full investigation.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2020)

*Could The 2020 Senate Majority Be In Play? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The panel discusses if the Senate majority could be in play in the coming elections. Aired on 5/6/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2020)

*Most Worried States Will Lift Restrictions Too Quickly: Poll | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





63 percent of Americans are worried states will lift restrictions too quickly, according to new Monmouth polling. Aired on 5/6/2020.


----------



## schuylaar (May 6, 2020)

Trumper on their lack of social distancing:

'six feet means many different things, to many different people..'


----------



## schuylaar (May 6, 2020)

..so refreshing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2020)

MSNBC sure likes to run this ad for free, seems Donald saw it on Fox news late at night and started rage tweeting immediately, these former republican pricks know how to get under his skin. I hope Bloomberg is donating lots of bucks to them, they know how to run effective negative ads against him and he knows it. They have experience in fucking folks over, usually democrats, but not this time, they are going after GOP senators too with negative ads.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Triggered Trump Rages Over Ad Blasting His Coronavirus Response | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





Fmr. Republican Steve Schmidt reacts to the ad from his group, the Lincoln Project, taking on Trump's COVID-19 response which caused a furious reaction from the president. Aired on 5/5/2020.


----------



## topcat (May 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Trumper on their lack of social distancing:
> 
> 'six feet means many different things, to many different people..'


"Alternative facts"


----------



## topcat (May 6, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Beautiful day here in Oregon. The lockdown has driven down the epidemic in this state to the point where we can go out and enjoy some of this weather. A survey in Corvallis that is run using Oregon State University labs to test local population for the virus is half-way done and we'll have results in another week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you had rain? California is in another drought that isn't being reported because of everything else. We had one year of near normal rainfall and it was declared over, but actually, the drought has been ongoing for years, now. Here, we received _zero _rain in February. The weather is dry but beautiful, though.


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> Have you had rain? California is in another drought that isn't being reported because of everything else. We had one year of near normal rainfall and it was declared over, but actually, the drought has been ongoing for years, now. Here, we received _zero _rain in February. The weather is dry but beautiful, though.


Yeah, we have gotten plenty of rain. Snowpack was normal this year. I was aware of the drought declaration in CA and was astonished because we are having a pretty good water year. So far, that is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2020)

America's biggest problem is Donald Trump, not the pandemic, the pandemic is manageable, Trump is not. He's gonna drive America to the slaughter house of herd immunity and cause even more death and economic destruction. He's also gonna kill off his base like Jim Jones murdered his followers, death by Koolaid.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How Trump's Erratic Behavior Puts Americans At Risk | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





As the WH is set to wind down the coronavirus task force, even as new infections across the country continue, the panel discusses a new piece from conservative writer S.E. Cupp on the president's mental state. Aired on 05/06/2020.


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America's biggest problem is Donald Trump, not the pandemic, the pandemic is manageable, Trump is not. He's gonna drive America to the slaughter house of herd immunity and cause even more death and economic destruction. He's also gonna kill off his base like Jim Jones murdered his followers, death by Koolaid.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *How Trump's Erratic Behavior Puts Americans At Risk | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Republicans are a disease and Trump is a symptom.


----------



## topcat (May 6, 2020)

Likewise, Republicans are an infection and Trump is a vector.


----------



## schuylaar (May 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America's biggest problem is Donald Trump, not the pandemic, the pandemic is manageable, Trump is not. He's gonna drive America to the slaughter house of herd immunity and cause even more death and economic destruction. He's also gonna kill off his base like Jim Jones murdered his followers, death by Koolaid.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *How Trump's Erratic Behavior Puts Americans At Risk | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


task force is back by popular demand.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2020)

Here's something interesting that could cut covid-19 mortality rates significantly, if deployed properly, more study is required, but blood thinners are used for this purpose anyway and it's not even an off label use. An over doubling of the survival rate for those on ventilators is significant IMHO!
This might whittle the mortality rate down quite a bit on it's own, in developed countries at least.

"A total of 395 were placed on ventilators. *Among those who weren't given a type of blood thinner called an anticoagulant, 62.7 percent died, compared with 29.1 percent of those who were given the medications."*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








For sickest patients, blood thinners may be linked to reduced COVID-19 deaths, study finds


Faced with an increased risk of blood clots, patients with the coronavirus may benefit from blood thinning medications.




www.nbcnews.com





*CORONAVIRUS*
*For sickest patients, blood thinners may be linked to reduced COVID-19 deaths, study finds*
*Faced with an increased risk of blood clots, patients with the coronavirus may benefit from blood thinning medications.*

Blood thinners may help keep COVID-19 patients on ventilators alive longer, a study published Wednesday suggests.

In recent weeks, physicians have noticed that the sickest coronavirus patients are more prone to forming blood clots — an unexpected symptom for a respiratory virus.


*Full coverage of the coronavirus outbreak*

Clotting means "patients are at increased risk for deep vein thrombosis, strokes, heart attacks" and pulmonary embolisms, said Dr. Hugh Cassiere, a pulmonologist and the medical director of Respiratory Care Services at North Shore University Hospital on Long Island, New York.

Now, early data indicates that using these drugs may be beneficial.

In a study published Wednesday in the Journal of the American College of Cardiology, researchers at Mount Sinai Health System analyzed the health records of 2,773 COVID-19 patients.

A total of 395 were placed on ventilators. Among those who weren't given a type of blood thinner called an anticoagulant, 62.7 percent died, compared with 29.1 percent of those who were given the medications.

"Using anticoagulants should be considered when patients get admitted to the ER and have tested positive for COVID-19 to possibly improve outcomes," Dr. Valentin Fuster, the study's author and director of Mount Sinai Heart, wrote in a press release. However, Fuster added doctors should also carefully consider whether patients may have an increased risk for bleeding.

"This is an observational study and should be interpreted with caution," Fuster told NBC News. That means the research cannot prove the anticoagulants indeed led to fewer deaths or had any real therapeutic impact. More research, including randomized trials, will be needed to answer those questions.

Cassiere agreed. "This study doesn't help us figure that out, but it is helpful because we've been anticoagulating these patients anyway based on no data."

Anecdotally, the drugs are working.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2020)

For the sake of discussion, let's say without effective treatments and the current government federal policy (chaos) 1 million Americans would die, until a vaccine is developed. The most reliable mortality rate data I could find is .5% with good care in a developed country, that's one in every 200 people who die.
Say for the sake of argument that 100 of those people end up on a ventilator and the anticoagulant therapy mentioned above, over twice as many live now as before. In addition others who are not on ventilators are saved as well, especially younger patients, and never get to to a ventilator.

The mortality rate might go from .5% to .4% or even .3% if it is refined with better anticoagulant medications and treatment protocols, by using this treatment option alone. This might be one of many treatment options coming online now, along with redesivir and convalescent plasma therapy, provided studies confirm what is strongly suggested by the preliminary data. These three therapies could take a serious bite out of the mortality rate by summer and drive it below .09% or lower. Other antibody therapies are expected to be deployed by the end of summer and they might drive the mortality rate even lower. There are also other antiviral drugs that might be deployed this summer that attack different SARSCov 2 enzymes than remdesivir and might provide even more treatment options.

.1% of Americans dying will require a lot less body bags than if .5% die and if we can drive it down to .05%, is an order of magnitude better than no effective treatment options, its many orders of magnitude of less suffering. We need a bridge to a vaccine or ethical herd immunity, we might soon have several.


----------



## Justin-case (May 6, 2020)

Ordered a new tile saw today, spoke with a gentleman from Knoxville. He said the lines were out the doors at Mexican food restaurants yesterday. I was speechless. Wtf? Round two, coming up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Ordered a new tile saw today, spoke with a gentleman from Knoxville. He said the lines were out the doors at Mexican food restaurants yesterday. I was speechless. Wtf? Round two, coming up.


Where are ya? TN


----------



## schuylaar (May 6, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Ordered a new tile saw today, spoke with a gentleman from Knoxville. He said the lines were out the doors at Mexican food restaurants yesterday. I was speechless. Wtf? Round two, coming up.


i think it's great that Tubbies money is going for payroll and they have some left over for improvements


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Ordered a new tile saw today, spoke with a gentleman from Knoxville. He said the lines were out the doors at Mexican food restaurants yesterday. I was speechless. Wtf? Round two, coming up.


The red states who are opening with large populations who are buying into Trump's bullshit are gonna be decimated, he's gonna do a Jim Jones on his own base. The slaughter in the red states, he should have them good ole boys primed for november, MAGA! I'll bet a few red state governors and senators will be sweating soon


----------



## schuylaar (May 6, 2020)

OMG 24:00


----------



## topcat (May 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> OMG 24:00


The U.S. is #41 in the world in testing per 1 million people, but by all means, spin it.
Edit: I made it to 28:00, can anyone top that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2020)

*Chris Hayes: The White House Has A Plan. It Just Doesn’t Involve You Or Me. | All In | MSNBC*





The White House has implemented a robust testing regime to bring normalcy to the daily lives of the President and Vice President. So, they actually do have a plan. They are just applying it for two people. Aired on 05/06/2020.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> OMG 24:00


New puppet for the stupid puppet show ....


----------



## Justin-case (May 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Where are ya? TN


North eastern California in the Sierra Nevada mountains.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2020)

I thought so, ya threw me when ya said knoxville.


----------



## hillbill (May 7, 2020)

Mid South here and one Walmart in a conservative rural farm town with a poultry plant and maybe 5% wore masks and shopped in groups also, ten miles to another grocery store in a progressive community and 90% or more wore masks and shopped alone.


----------



## hanimmal (May 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Mid South here and one Walmart in a conservative rural farm town with a poultry plant and maybe 5% wore masks and shopped in groups also, ten miles to another grocery store in a progressive community and 90% or more wore masks and shopped alone.


The power of being able to micro-target your cult.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2020)

These are the '10 plain truths' about the coronavirus pandemic, according to former CDC Director Dr. Tom Frieden


Dr. Tom Frieden, the former director of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, laid out "10 plain truths" about Covid-19 on Wednesday as he spoke at a House Appropriations Committee hearing on the pandemic response.




www.cnn.com





*These are the '10 plain truths' about the coronavirus pandemic, according to former CDC Director Dr. Tom Frieden*

(CNN)*Dr. Tom Frieden, the former director of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, laid out "10 plain truths" about Covid-19 on Wednesday as he spoke at a House Appropriations Committee hearing on the pandemic response.*

"In my 30 years in global public health, I've never seen anything like this," Frieden, who now serves as president and CEO of Resolve to Save Lives, said. "It's scary. It's unprecedented."

Here are the 10 truths, according to Frieden:

*1. "It's really bad" in New York City*

"Even now with deaths decreasing substantially, there are twice as many deaths from Covid-19 in New York City as there are on a usual day from all other causes combined," Frieden said.
New York has the most confirmed coronavirus cases of any state in the country, with 321,192 total cases and 25,231 deaths, according to Johns Hopkins University data. In New York City alone, there are 173,288 cases with 43,676 hospitalized and 13,938 confirmed deaths.

*2. It's "just the beginning"*
Frieden said as bad as things seem now, he thinks we're still in the beginning phases of the pandemic.
Experts John Barry and Marc Lipsitch co-authored a new report that predicts that the coronavirus pandemic could last up to two more years, and they warn that the situation could get "considerably worse than what we've seen so far."

*3. Data is a "very powerful weapon against this virus"*
Frieden explained that data being used to monitor trends can help stop clusters before they turn into outbreaks. Data, he said, can help stop outbreaks from turning into epidemics.
Stanford University epidemiologist Dr. John Ioannidis has found from emerging data that coronavirus infections are more common than experts initially thought, and the risk of dying for the average person is lower than was first projected.

*4. We need to "box the virus in"*
While stay-at-home orders slowed the spread of the virus and flattened the curve in states such as New York and California, the virus continues to spread throughout the country with approximately 30,000 new cases a day for nearly a month.
With states across the US considering easing restrictions, the country opens itself up to infections increasing. That's why, Frieden said, we need to box in the coronavirus once the curve begins to flatten.

*5. We must find the balance*
The economy doesn't have to come at the expense of public health. Dr. Frieden said it is necessary to find the balance between restarting our economy and letting the virus run rampant.
A model from the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation at the University of Washington has released a revised toll that suggests that 134,000 Americans could die by August, likely taking into account the impact of state openings. And a draft internal report by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention that was obtained by The New York Times found that the daily death toll could reach 3,000 by June 1.

*6. Protect the "frontline heroes"*
"We must protect the health care workers and other essential staff, or the frontline heroes of this war," Frieden said.
According to an estimate by the CDC, more than 9,200 health care workers have been infected by the coronavirus.
Health care workers and essential staff are at the most risk, and hospitals have faced shortages of essential protective gear such as N95 masks to protect them.

*7. Protect our most vulnerable people, too*
Eight out of 10 deaths reported in the US have been from adults that are 65 years old and older, according to the CDC. And people with weak immune systems and underlying conditions such as asthma, heart disease, high blood pressure or diabetes are at more risk.
"In your everyday life, you're always fighting off pathogens," CNN Chief Medical Correspondent Dr. Sanjay Gupta said. "Most of the time you don't even realize it. If you have an underlying condition, it makes it more challenging to fight off a virus like this. You may develop a fever, shortness of breath or a cough more easily than someone who doesn't have a preexisting illness."

*8. Governments and private companies need to work together*
Both government and industry must collaborate to make "massive continued investments in testing and distributing a vaccine as soon as possible," Frieden said.
Dr. Anthony Fauci, the head of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said in March that a vaccine could potentially be available in a year to 18 months. However, experts are skeptical.
"I don't think it's ever been done at an industrial scale in 18 months," said Dr. Amesh Adalja, a senior scholar focused on emerging infectious disease at the Center for Health Security at Johns Hopkins University. "Vaccine development is usually measured in years, not months."
A coronavirus vaccine trial on humans has already begun in the UK.

*9. We must not neglect non-Covid health issues*
While the coronavirus pandemic has flooded and overwhelmed many hospitals with patients across the world, people are no longer suddenly immune to other diseases and sicknesses. Many elective procedures have been canceled or postponed, and patients with other illnesses wait in fear as they put treatment on hold. Many are too scared to venture out and visit hospitals out of fear of contracting the virus.

*10. Preparedness is paramount*
"Never again," Frieden said. "It is inevitable that there will be future outbreaks. It's not inevitable that we will continue to be so underprepared."


----------



## Jimdamick (May 7, 2020)

I never would have thought he could be for eloquent.

“As far as I’m concerned anyone can enjoy GNR 4 whatever reason n’ there’s truth 2 the saying ‘u can’t choose your fans’ n’ we’re good w/that… Having said that my personal position is that the Trump administration along w/the majority of Republicans in Congress n’ their donors that support him 4 their own agendas r doing r nation a disservice… We have an individual in the WH that will say n’ do anything w/no regard for truth, ethics, morals or empathy of any kind, who says what’s real is fake n’ what’s fake is real… Who will stop at nothing 4 power feeding off the anger n’ resentment he sows 24/7 while constantly whining how whatever doesn’t go his way is unfair… Most of us in America have never experienced anything this obscene at this level in r lifetimes n’ if we as a country don’t wake up n’ put an end 2 this nonsense now it’s something we definitely will all pay hard 4 as time goes on.”

Guess who wrote that?

I'll give you a hint


----------



## Jimdamick (May 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These are the '10 plain truths' about the coronavirus pandemic, according to former CDC Director Dr. Tom Frieden
> 
> 
> Dr. Tom Frieden, the former director of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, laid out "10 plain truths" about Covid-19 on Wednesday as he spoke at a House Appropriations Committee hearing on the pandemic response.
> ...


And then that fucking "it" does this


AP Exclusive: Admin shelves CDC guide to reopening country


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> And then that fucking "it" does this
> 
> 
> AP Exclusive: Admin shelves CDC guide to reopening country


At least 35% to 40% of the people will vote for him no matter what and they are gonna live and some die through the what. His scheme to force the economy back up again will backfire right into his face, all the red states and those who believe him are gonna get fucked over by the plague next, they are the ones opening up and lot's more republicans believe "don't need no stinkin mask"! I tell ya James Trump's koolaid is gonna kill some of the dumb bastards and kick the living shit out of a lot more of em. I wonder if he's gonna be holding any red state rallies, if he does he'll leave a trail of death and overwhelmed hospitals behind him, his fans won't social distance when sick and will infect lots more folks.

You'll see them start to die off in a month and if they stay stupid it's gonna get very bad for them for a long time, by november they will be fucked. The blue states that follow the advice of experts and where people wear masks shouldn't be affected as much, the red states will be hammered this summer though.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2020)

topcat said:


> The U.S. is #41 in the world in testing per 1 million people, but by all means, spin it.
> Edit: I made it to 28:00, can anyone top that?


did you see the guy with flag kits? it only started at 24:00.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers.... This could quickly solve America's biggest problem...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------









One of Trump's personal valets has tested positive for coronavirus


A member of the US Navy who serves as one of President Donald Trump's personal valets has tested positive for coronavirus, CNN learned Thursday, raising concerns about the President's possible exposure to the virus.




www.cnn.com





*One of Trump's personal valets has tested positive for coronavirus*

(CNN)A member of the US Navy who serves as one of President Donald Trump's personal valets has tested positive for coronavirus, CNN has learned Thursday, raising concerns about the President's possible exposure to the virus.
The valets are members of an elite military unit dedicated to the White House and often work very close to the President and first family. Trump was upset when he was informed Wednesday that the valet had tested positive, a source told CNN, and he was subsequently tested again by the White House physician.
In a statement, the White House confirmed CNN's reporting that one of the President's valets had tested positive.
"We were recently notified by the White House Medical Unit that a member of the United States Military, who works on the White House campus, has tested positive for Coronavirus," deputy White House press secretary Hogan Gidley said in a statement. "The President and the Vice President have since tested negative for the virus and they remain in great health."


A White House source said the valet, a man who has not been identified, exhibited "symptoms" Wednesday morning, and said the news that someone close to Trump had tested positive for coronavirus was "hitting the fan" in the West Wing.
Trump, Vice President Mike Pence and the senior staffers who regularly interact with them are still being tested weekly for coronavirus, two people familiar told CNN. The White House is continuing to use the rapid Abbott Labs test, which provide results in about 15 minutes. Several officials who have received the test said it's often administered in the Eisenhower Executive Office Building, next door to the West Wing on the White House grounds. A medical official swabs the staffer's nostrils and informs them that they'll be notified within the next several minutes if it's positive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2020)

Canada succeeded on coronavirus where America failed. Why?


Canada beat the US on coronavirus because its political system works.




www.vox.com





*Canada succeeded on coronavirus where America failed. Why?*
*Canada beat the US on coronavirus because its political system works.*

Canada and the United States are, in many respects, similar countries. With the coronavirus outbreak, the two North American nations had comparable risk profiles, sharing (for example) similarly aged populations and similar distance from the earliest hot spots in Europe and East Asia.

Yet the outbreak has been dramatically worse in the United States than its northern neighbor.

Per capita, the United States is currently seeing about twice as many confirmed coronavirus cases as Canada and about 30 percent more deaths. When you look at per capita cases and deaths across the course of the entire outbreak, the comparison looks even worse: the United States has over two times as many confirmed coronavirus cases as Canada and roughly twice as many deaths.

Canadian testing rates have been consistently higher, especially during critical early stages for the two countries: In mid-March, the Canadian testing rate was roughly five times higher than the American one.





Our World in Data
To explain this divergence, I spent the last week speaking with Canadian public health experts who had been following the situation in the two countries closely. These experts varied in their take on their own country’s performance during the pandemic, assessments ranging from middle of the pack by global standards to one of the very best in the world.

But they all shared the same view of the difference between the United States and Canada: The Canadian policy response has been orders of magnitude better than the American equivalent.


“We have a federal government that is supporting provinces’ responses,” says David Fisman, an epidemiologist at the University of Toronto. “You have a chief executive who is directly undermining the public health response.”

There are a number of factors that have enabled Canada to perform at a higher level than the United States, including more consistent pre-virus funding for public health agencies and a universal health care system. But one of the most important seems to have been a difference in political leadership.

The American response has become infected by partisan politics and shot through with federal incompetence. Meanwhile, Canada’s policies have been efficiently implemented with support from leaders across the political spectrum. The comparison is a case study in how a dysfunctional political system can quite literally cost lives.

The Canadian approach has not been perfect. Its death rate is currently much higher than best-in-class performers like Germany and South Korea; Canadian officials have fallen down, in particular, when it comes to long-term senior care and the indigenous population. But given the interdependence between these two large neighboring economies, Canadians are not only vulnerable as a result of their own government’s choices but also because of their southern neighbors’ failures.

“The biggest public health threat to Canada right now is importing cases from the United States,” says Steven Hoffman, a political scientist who studies global health at York University.

*The key political differences*
The easiest way to see the divergence between the two countries is to look at this chart of per capita cases across the epidemic, courtesy of Our World in Data:





Our World in Data
You can see in the data that cases began to tick up in the two countries at roughly the same time. But in March, the American caseload spikes significantly higher and faster than the Canadian equivalent, indicating greater Canadian success at “flattening the curve.” Through early May, the Canadian numbers remain consistently and significantly lower.

The most immediately visible reason for this divergence has been the choices made by each country’s political leadership.

Throughout the crisis, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has taken a consistent stance that the virus is a serious threat that requires a strong federal response. In mid-March, Trudeau’s wife Sophie Grégoire tested positive — causing the prime minister himself to enter strict self-isolation well before mandatory distancing became part of everyday life. He took over parenting duties from his sick wife and conducted socially distanced press briefings from his front lawn. Since his wife’s recovery, Trudeau has been consistently emphasizing the need for Canadians to stay the course and remain distanced — unlike his counterpart in the White House.

Of course, such rhetoric would seem like a performance if not backed up by actual policy. But the Trudeau government has won high marks from experts when it comes to core federal responsibilities. Two clear points of contrast with the US are personal protective equipment (PPE) and testing.

In Canada, the federal government has served as a centralized hub of PPE purchases — buying supplies in bulk and distributing them to the country’s provinces on the basis of need. In the United States, the federal government’s efforts in this area have been haphazard and marked by political favoritism.

Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan is currently hiding thousands of coronavirus tests, purchased from South Korea, in an “undisclosed location” protected by the National Guard. Hogan, a Republican Trump critic, is worried that the federal government might seize them. After the federal government seized 500 ventilators requested by Colorado’s Democratic governor, Trump sent 100 back to the state — crediting them to Sen. Cory Gardner, a Republican up for reelection in 2020.

Canada was ahead of the North American curve on testing because its federal government once again made the right choices. In mid-March, Canadian federal authorities launched a large-scale testing procurement program aimed at ensuring the country could test early and often. By contrast, Trump put his unqualified son-in-law, Jared Kushner, in charge of the country’s testing ramp-up. Kushner proceeded to hype a Google testing website that didn’t exist and spearhead a drive-through push that, as of early April, had built a grand total of five testing centers across the entire country.
*more...*


----------



## topcat (May 7, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> did you see the guy with flag kits? it only started at 24:00.


No. I started at 24:00 and ended at 28:00, when I began to taste bile in the back of my throat. That woman is difficult to look at, and even more difficult to listen to. Propaganda from a she-male.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2020)

topcat said:


> No.I started at 24:00 and ended at 28:00, when I began to taste bile in the back of my throat. That woman is difficult to look at, and even more difficult to listen to. Propaganda from a she-male.


you totally missed the wooden flag guy- the whole point..go back to 28:00..it was like watching SNL..you gotta go back or you won't know what SNL is talking about this week.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2020)

the 'rona is getting closer to our favorite germaphobe..









One of Trump's personal valets has tested positive for coronavirus


A member of the US Navy who serves as one of President Donald Trump's personal valets has tested positive for coronavirus, CNN learned Thursday, raising concerns about the President's possible exposure to the virus.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2020)

*Biden Leads Trump By Nine Points In New Polling | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Former VP Joe Biden is leading the president by nine points in a general election match up, according to new polling. The panel discusses. Aired 5/7/2020.


----------



## topcat (May 7, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you totally missed the wooden flag guy- the whole point..go back to 28:00..it was like watching SNL..you gotta go back or you won't know what SNL is talking about this week.


SNL has always been wildly inconsistent, so I'll remain blissfully unhip. Conversely, cartoons always satisfy.


----------



## hillbill (May 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Trump sidelining Task Force by Memorial Day. He finally was convinced daily shit show was hurting his polls so they’re no longer needed.
> 
> This reopening is going to go tragically bad,
> 
> Be careful


“I didn’t know they were so popular.”.........trump

They’re Baaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 7, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Ordered a new tile saw today, spoke with a gentleman from Knoxville. He said the lines were out the doors at Mexican food restaurants yesterday. I was speechless. Wtf? Round two, coming up.


And in the OKC McDonald’s bitches gettin super pissed for getting kicked out of the covid restricted areas, coming back in shooting the workers in the legs and arms and taking of with a happy meal and vanilla shake. The dollar stores, Walmart and now McDonalds! Okie Crazy crack head Covidiots. Stay safe out there folks!
People be loosin there shit and grabbing their guns Covid 19 revenge takes no prisoners ....


----------



## topcat (May 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> “I didn’t know they were so popular.”.........trump
> 
> They’re Baaaaaaaaaaaaack


He thinks _he's _popular, is all. Well good, he'll keep putting that stinkfoot in his festering gob.


----------



## topcat (May 7, 2020)

Ya' got stinkfoot, Donboy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2020)

*Obama administration acting CDC director says 'we can't accept that as a society'*





Former CDC director Dr. Richard Besser and CNN's Anderson Cooper discuss the economic effect that the coronavirus is having on some minority communities in the US.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2020)

*Chris Hayes: Trump’s Solution To Every Problem Is To Lie | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes: “We have seen the president and his administration do this over and over. And now they are going to lie their way through the worst disaster to befall the country in maybe a century.” Aired on 05/07/2020.


----------



## topcat (May 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> “I didn’t know they were so popular.”.........trump
> 
> They’re Baaaaaaaaaaaaack


The reality TV show "The art of the lie".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2020)

*Challenge Accepted: Great American Speeches*


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2020)

Don’t need any fucking Conservative screaming about being ProLife or Family Values. Or fucking “Death Panelsl”

What values?


----------



## Rob Roy (May 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Don’t need any fucking Conservative screaming about being ProLife or Family Values. Or fucking “Death Panelsl”
> 
> What values?


Would your values support defunding military empire and auditing / investigating the Pentagon ?


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2020)

That don’t have shit to do with righties' “values” in regard to this pandemic.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> That don’t have shit to do with righties' “values” in regard to this pandemic.


Paying attention to what people label themselves as, or what other people falsely label them as, rather than what people actually are and actually stand for, is part of the problem.

What is a "conservative" anyway? Which Politicians are conservative? Is that the same as being a "righty" ? 

Would you willingly pay men to enforce lockdown orders on your neighbors, even if they weren't sick? 

Okay with forcing them to close their businesses, unless they were large corporate or state protected businesses ? If you support that, does that mean you're a conservative or a liberal ?


----------



## topcat (May 8, 2020)

The draft dodger in-chief is now calling himself a "wartime president" and the citizens of the U.S. "warriors", so we should expect and accept the deaths to come and sacrifice ourselves for his beloved stock market. "Just remember: what you're seeing and what you're reading is not what's happening."


----------



## Rob Roy (May 8, 2020)

Hospitals get paid more if they report deaths as virus related. 

I'm sure that perverse incentive to report more deaths as "virus related" has nothing to do with the body count.


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2020)

Go turn on Alex Jones or something.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Go turn on Alex Jones or something.


I'm not into men and think Alex Jones may be right on some things, but supporting Trump isn't one of them. I don't pay much attention to Alex Jones.

It is sort of "Prison Planet" thing going on now though wouldn't you agree, that a lockdown has aspects of that?


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2020)

No


----------



## Rob Roy (May 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> No


So if people are "locked down" and prevented from going to certain places, doing certain things and gathering they aren't in at least some form of a Prison? 

When other people dictate your actions, and your consent or dissent is just an obstacle to be ignored, you're still free ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2020)

What if scientists found that smoking a joint a day of very strong pot protected you against coronavirus!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Cannabis promising in reducing coronavirus infection: Alberta study


The scientist emphasized the findings wouldn't lead to a vaccine — something 'less specific and precise' but nonetheless another possible weapon against…




calgarysun.com





*Cannabis promising in reducing coronavirus infection: Alberta study*






University of Lethbridge researcher Igor Kovalchuk is leading a study on medical cannabis as a potential therapy for COVID-19.Summited photo

*The scientist emphasized the findings wouldn't lead to a vaccine — something 'less specific and precise' but nonetheless another possible weapon against COVID-19*

Cannabis extracts are showing potential in making people more resistant to the novel coronavirus, says an Alberta researcher leading a study.
After sifting through 400 cannabis strains, researchers at the University of Lethbridge are concentrating on about a dozen that show promising results in ensuring less fertile ground for the potentially lethal virus to take root, said biological scientist Dr. Igor Kovalchuk.
“A number of them have reduced the number of these (virus) receptors by 73 per cent, the chance of it getting in is much lower,” said Kovalchuk.
“If they can reduce the number of receptors, there’s much less chance of getting infected.”
Employing cannabis sativa strains over the past three months, the researcher said the effective balance between cannabis components THC and CBD — the latter more typically associated with medical use — is still unclear in blocking the novel coronavirus.
*more...*


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2020)

Some time ago there was a concept of the common good. There was a time when dimn fat assholes with a microphone were ignored, not given formerly sacred awards by the Orange Messiah.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2020)

My Dr’s office called me yesterday to let me know they will be getting the antibody immunity test for Covid 19 and I was first on the list so she called and asked if I was still interested . My insurance doesn’t cover it and it will be $55.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My Dr’s office called me yesterday to let me know they will be getting the antibody immunity test for Covid 19 and I was first on the list so she called and asked if I was still interested . My insurance doesn’t cover it and it will be $55.


Depends on the test, the FDA is doing a show and tell with them now and they've got 10 days to submit data or stop selling, seems they were too loose with the regulations. There is a very good test being introduced soon by pfizer that requires a blood draw and not a finger prick, very accurate though.

They are your employer and this is employment related, health and safety, they should pay and make sure the test they are using is reliable too, many are not.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Depends on the test. the FDA is doing a show and tell with them now and they've got 10 days to submit data or stop selling, seems they were too loose with the regulations. There is a very good test being introduced soon by pfizer that requires a blood draw and not a finger prick, very accurate though.
> 
> They are your employer and this is employment related, health and safety, they should pay and make sure the test they are using is reliable too, many are not.


Ok I will see what they have .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ok I will see what they have .











FDA to require antibody test makers to promptly seek emergency use authorization


The US Food and Drug Administration will now require antibody test makers to promptly seek FDA authorization, as the agency aims to rein in unproven and fraudulent tests that have




www.fox5vegas.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2020)

Vice President Mike Pence's press secretary tests positive for coronavirus


Katie Miller, the Pence press secretary, also handled communications for the coronavirus task force. The news came a day after the revelation that a personal valet for President Trump tested positive.




www.cnbc.com





*Vice President Mike Pence staffer tests positive for coronavirus*

KEY POINTS

An aide to Vice President Mike Pence has tested positive for coronavirus.
The confirmation came one day after news that President Donald Trump’s personal valet had also tested positive.
WASHINGTON — An aide to Vice President Mike Pence has tested positive for coronavirus, a senior administration official confirmed to NBC News on Friday.

The confirmation comes a day after news broke that President Donald Trump’s personal valet had also tested positive.

A spokeswoman for Pence did not immediately respond to CNBC’s request for comment.

Pence was scheduled to travel to Des Moines, Iowa, in the morning, but his departure from Andrews Air Force Base was delayed by nearly an hour as staff dealt with news of the diagnosis. Reporters traveling with Pence said several staffers disembarked from Air Force Two just before takeoff.

As of Friday, more than 75,000 Americans have died of Covid-19, and more than 1.2 million have tested positive. 
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2020)

COVID-19 Found in Semen -- What Does That Mean?


Jury still out on implications for sexual transmission




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> COVID-19 Found in Semen -- What Does That Mean?
> 
> 
> Jury still out on implications for sexual transmission
> ...


What does it mean? No BJ's for the infected!


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What does it mean? No BJ's for the infected!


i thought that would catch your eye!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2020)

Trump gets tested, so I guess it works to control the spread in a work place...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pence Staffer Tests Positive For Coronavirus | Craig Melvin | MSNBC*





According to an administration official, a staff for Vice President Mike Pence has tested positive for coronavirus. The staffer was not traveling with the vice president today as he heads to Iowa. NBC's Hans Nichols reports from the White House. Aired on 5/8/2020.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 8, 2020)

This is fucking scary & amusing at the same time.
But hey, Americans are not noted for being that bright generally speaking, seeing that they elected Trump.
Anyway, a new poll shows that over 45% of the respondents will either not take a vaccine for COVID-19 or have to think about it.








New Yahoo News/YouGov coronavirus poll: Almost 1 in 5 say they won't get vaccinated


Asked whether they plan to get vaccinated against COVID-19 if and when a vaccine arrives, a majority of Americans say yes. But a significant minority say they won’t get vaccinated or they’re not sure. And that, more than anything else, is what the Yahoo News/YouGov poll found — that Americans...




www.yahoo.com







That's fine with me, go for it you dumb fucks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is fucking scary & amusing at the same time.
> But hey, Americans are not noted for being that bright generally speaking, seeing that they elected Trump.
> Anyway, a new poll shows that over 45% of the respondents will either not take a vaccine for COVID-19 or have to think about it.
> 
> ...


I wonder how many of them are Trumpers? Most of the rest probably don't vote. See what anti vaccer bullshit can do?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is fucking scary & amusing at the same time.
> But hey, Americans are not noted for being that bright generally speaking, seeing that they elected Trump.
> Anyway, a new poll shows that over 45% of the respondents will either not take a vaccine for COVID-19 or have to think about it.
> 
> ...


Anybody refusing the vaccine should be charged for the treatment if they end up in the hospital.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump gets tested, so I guess it works to control the spread in a work place...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Pence Staffer Tests Positive For Coronavirus | Craig Melvin | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


With Pence and Trumps inner circle now testing positive . Makes me question if either one of them tested positive for covid19 would we the public find out the truth about it ? With state of affairs being what it is I do question it .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2020)

A useful recap of Donald's response to the pandemic.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*As Deaths In U.S. Continue, A Look At Trump's Words On Virus | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





As of May 8, 2020, the coronavirus has claimed more than 76,000 lives in America despite the president insisting early on that he had it all under control. Morning Joe looks back at his claims. Aired 5/8/2020.


----------



## Fogdog (May 8, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> With Pence and Trumps inner circle now testing positive . Makes me question if either one of them tested positive for covid19 would we the public find out the truth about it ? With state of affairs being what it is I do question it .


good point. A desperate Republican Party might even commission a robot from Disney to stand if for Trump if that hoax epidemic should take out the current manifestation of Trump.


----------



## TacoMac (May 8, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> With Pence and Trumps inner circle now testing positive . Makes me question if either one of them tested positive for covid19 would we the public find out the truth about it ? With state of affairs being what it is I do question it .


You would never find out about it. It's actually protected information that you yourself have. No one is allowed to see your medical records without your expressed written permission.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 8, 2020)

All right then HIPPA it is . My brain wasn’t processing like that applied here w/either one of them in this climate .

But ok


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 8, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2020)

America is a richer country than Canada, note the difference in leadership. America could have leadership like this too, but its up to you, Trump and chaos or Joe and responsible government. We've got our issues and problems too, but at least the federal government is following the science and taking care of the people.

Dunno what happened to the video at 3:45 though, but it was funny! You'll know them by their actions and so far they've acted responsibly and with compassion.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Coronavirus outbreak: Trudeau says Canada's bleak job numbers only "tell us what we already knew"*





Canada shed nearly two million jobs in April, as the novel coronavirus pandemic tore through the Canadian economy. 

That, on top of an employment drop of over one million in March, brings the total job losses since the start of the COVID-19 shutdown to over three million, Statistics Canada said on Friday. 

Speaking to reporters later that day, Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said that bad as they were, those numbers only "tell us what we already knew" during these "unprecedented" times. 

Trudeau also announced the government’s wage subsidy program for employers will be extended past June.

The move, he said, would help “kickstart” Canada’s economic re-opening and boost jobs.

“We’ll have more details next week,” he said. “But to businesses hit by COVID-19, know this: The wage subsidy will continue to be there for you.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2020)

Obama Says DOJ's Dropping of Michael Flynn Case Risks Rule of Law


Audio of a private conversation shows the 44th president's unvarnished views about the former national security adviser's case and the White House's COVID-19 response.




www.newsweek.com





*OBAMA SLAMS DROPPING OF MICHAEL FLYNN CASE, CALLS WHITE HOUSE COVID-19 RESPONSE 'ABSOLUTE CHAOTIC DISASTER': REPORT*

Former President Barack Obama has taken a swipe at the Department of Justice's move to drop its case against the former White House national security adviser, Lt. Gen. Michael Flynn, saying that the "rule of law is at risk."

In audio from a private conversation with the Obama Alumni Association which was obtained by Yahoo News, the 44th president also criticized how the current White House administration was handling the coronavirus pandemic, saying that it should focus Democrats on unseating President Donald Trump in the November presidential election.


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4559665


is that a beer koozie on his face?


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Obama Says DOJ's Dropping of Michael Flynn Case Risks Rule of Law
> 
> 
> Audio of a private conversation shows the 44th president's unvarnished views about the former national security adviser's case and the White House's COVID-19 response.
> ...


no time like the present..


----------



## hillbill (May 9, 2020)

So refreshing compared to the self-absorbed drama queen trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My Dr’s office called me yesterday to let me know they will be getting the antibody immunity test for Covid 19 and I was first on the list so she called and asked if I was still interested . My insurance doesn’t cover it and it will be $55.











FDA publishes first validation results of 12 COVID-19 antibody tests


The FDA published results from the first batch of COVID-19 antibody diagnostics to have their accuracy independently evaluated by federal laboratories—starting with the 12 blood tests the | The FDA published results from the first batch of COVID-19 antibody diagnostics to have their accuracy...




www.fiercebiotech.com





*FDA publishes first validation results of 12 COVID-19 antibody tests*

The FDA published results from the first batch of COVID-19 antibody diagnostics to have their accuracy independently evaluated by federal laboratories—starting with the 12 blood tests the agency has already authorized for emergency use against the pandemic.


The data illustrates each test’s approximate ability to avoid false-positive and false-negative results, known as specificity and sensitivity, as well as their overall predictive value—essentially, how much a clinician could trust the likelihood of a correct reading when discussing the results with a patient, based on the test’s performance as well as the estimated prevalence of the novel coronavirus throughout the community.

The validation work is part of a project launched last month in collaboration with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the National Institutes of Health, and the results come just days after the agency clamped down on the broad marketing of antibody tests across the country.


Conducted by the National Cancer Institute’s Frederick National Laboratory for Cancer Research, the test data was also used by the FDA as it decided whether to grant the products a green light. In addition, the FDA last month issued a broad authorization for antibody tests that are voluntarily submitted and pass review by the program.

*EUA Authorized Serology Test Performance*








EUA Authorized Serology Test Performance


EUA Authorized Serology Test Performance




www.fda.gov


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 9, 2020)

*Trump says he couldn't have exposed WWII vets to COVID-19 because the wind was blowing the wrong way ... WTF ? 

*

President Trump commemorated the 75th anniversary of VE Day on Friday with eight World War II veterans, the youngest of whom was 96 and the oldest of whom was 100, CBS News reports. The president, however, did not wear a mask around the veterans despite the CDC's warning that anyone over the age of 65 is at a higher risk for severe illness if they catch COVID-19.

Trump, notably, could have been exposed to the virus by one of his personal valets, who tested positive for COVID-19 this week and potentially wasn't wearing a maskwhen he interacted with the president. Asked if Trump gave "any consideration to wearing a mask" with the veterans "given that his valet just tested positive," White House Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany said Friday that Trump is "regularly tested." She added that the veterans "made the choice" to attend the ceremony "because they've chosen to put their nation first. They wanted to be with their commander-in-chief on this momentous day. *And it was there choice to come here.*"

Please for the love of god , get this piece of shit out .


----------



## Jimdamick (May 9, 2020)

This a very sobering article about the future of this country & effectively the World.


Soaring joblessness could shake U.S. economy, politics for years


I said years ago that Trump would end life on this Planet as we knew it, and with his incompetency in dealing with the Virus, he has proven me right
I don't blame China or the W.H.O. or Obama like he does.
I blame him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> With Pence and Trumps inner circle now testing positive . Makes me question if either one of them tested positive for covid19 would we the public find out the truth about it ? With state of affairs being what it is I do question it .


They could die I suppose, hard to hide that one, I'm sure it would be a pleasure for some to intubate Donald with a foot long plastic tube shoved down his pie hole. Not to worry Donald has a stash of remdesivir and somebody's convalescent plasma on ice just incase, he'll be ok, everybody is tested everyday, not you though. Donald calls you a warrior, one sent into battle with no gun, no body armour, no support, no plan and no fucking hope, cannon fodder is the proper term.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 9, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Please for the love of god , get this piece of shit out .


Too late, the damage is done


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 9, 2020)

Yes ... the damage is done ..... not only in the U.S. but even globally.

The “ Orange Death “


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This a very sobering article about the future of this country & effectively the World.
> 
> 
> Soaring joblessness could shake U.S. economy, politics for years
> ...


Yep, we are trying to do the right thing up here, but are gonna get economically hammered along with the USA. The American economy going tits up because of Trump's failed premature restarts, mismanagement and stupidity is gonna hurt your largest trading partner too. I expect they will pull back in a few weeks or sooner when the body count goes through the roof in the red states who drank Trump's Koolaid. I wonder if he's gonna try to hold red state rallies again? He's stupid enough for anything and already he's doing a Jim Jones on his cult by killing off the morons in red states, along with the innocent who are forced back to work. The GOP governors and senators from those states will be freaking as the body count rises and local panic sets in with hospitals overflowing.


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2020)

Woman body-slammed by off-duty cop in Alabama Walmart grew disorderly after associate asked she wear a mask, police say


A woman who was body-slammed by police in an Alabama Walmart faces multiple charges, police say, in an incident they said may have been sparked over her refusal to wear a mask.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump says he couldn't have exposed WWII vets to COVID-19 because the wind was blowing the wrong way ... WTF ?
> 
> View attachment 4560160*
> 
> ...


it's okay, just drink a bleach shooter and you'll be good to go!


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, we are trying to do the right thing up here, but are gonna get economically hammered along with the USA. The American economy going tits up because of Trump's failed premature restarts, mismanagement and stupidity is gonna hurt your largest trading partner too. I expect they will pull back in a few weeks or sooner when the body count goes through the roof in the red states who drank Trump's Koolaid. I wonder if he's gonna try to hold red state rallies again? He's stupid enough for anything and already he's doing a Jim Jones on his cult by killing off the morons in red states, along with the innocent who are forced back to work. The GOP governors and senators from those states will be freaking as the body count rises and local panic sets in with hospitals overflowing.


well we still have two choices.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2020)

I’m not doing it unless it’s free.l


DIY-HP-LED said:


> FDA publishes first validation results of 12 COVID-19 antibody tests
> 
> 
> The FDA published results from the first batch of COVID-19 antibody diagnostics to have their accuracy independently evaluated by federal laboratories—starting with the 12 blood tests the | The FDA published results from the first batch of COVID-19 antibody diagnostics to have their accuracy...
> ...


i will talk to my doctor about it . 
I wasn’t able to get any information yesterday from the Lab. I am not paying for it so until they change if to free I am not interested at all. Hopefully the vaccine will come out soon and put this shit behind me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2020)

spek9 said:


> So I'm assuming then that you don't put your trust in a President who flies off the handle on Twitter, calling people "Loser" among other derogatory names like a 12 year old, takes no responsibility, refuses any oversight while his own companies scam the taxpayer, and asks whether if UV light and disinfectants put into the human body will eradicate a virus.


Looks like your wife can double dip, pick up so of uncle sam's cash
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/dual-citizens-canada-us-eip-1.5562506



*Dual Canadian-U.S. citizens qualify for Trump's COVID-19 emergency payments*

*Dual citizens in Canada can earn almost $150,000 more than U.S. residents and still get full benefit*

Millions of dollars in U.S. pandemic stimulus payments could find their way into Canada in the coming weeks and months.

Canadians with U.S. citizenship, who may not have paid taxes in the U.S. for decades, still qualify for the Trump administration's one-time pandemic support payment.

In order to get the payment, Canadians with dual U.S. citizenship and U.S. citizens living and working in Canada must have filed a tax return with the Internal Revenue Service for 2018 or 2019 reporting their global income.

In some cases, people who qualify for the payment can also get the full U.S. COVID-19 benefit payment while earning substantially more per year than they would if they lived in the United States because of special tax exemptions only available to American ex-pats.

Democrats Abroad, a Canadian-based group that helps Americans vote, file taxes and stay informed while living abroad, held a seminar last month explaining how its members could apply for the payment. 

"Most of them are surprised, really surprised about it, because … there are people who've been here 40 years and they've never gotten a cent from the U.S. government, except some who get U.S. social security cheques, and they aren't many — and now all of a sudden they are getting $1,600," said Ed Ungar, co-vice chair of Democrats Abroad.

"They are really happy to get it, but it wasn't something they counted on."


Wage subsidy program will be extended past June, says Trudeau
Afraid to return to work? CERB eligibility at risk if you don't
Canada lost nearly 2 million jobs in April amid COVID-19 crisis: Statistics Canada
Ungar said he does not know of anyone who has received the payment but said most of the people he's spoken to are convinced the payment will arrive within six months.

In the U.S., many Americans who have their banking details on file with the IRS already have received their payments. Many of those who don't are still waiting for their cheques.

The problem for many dual citizens in Canada is that while many have been filing their taxes with the IRS for years, there is no bank account attached to their filings because they have not had to pay penalties or receive payments. 

Without a U.S.-based bank account, Canadians with dual citizenship and Americans living and working here don't have a way to receive an electronic payment. They have to wait for cheques to be sent out to the addresses on their last income tax filings.

*Filing worldwide income to the IRS*
U.S. citizens living abroad who wish to retain their American citizenship are required to file a U.S. tax return every year detailing their worldwide income.

If it's determined that the U.S. citizen paid lower taxes abroad than they would have if they had earned the same income in the U.S., they are required to pay the difference to the IRS.

The IRS's economic impact payment, EIP, is similar to the Canada emergency response benefit, CERB — a cash payment offered to citizens across the country who are struggling financially because of the pandemic. 

Canadians who qualify for the CERB can claim it for a maximum of four four-week periods. The EIP is a one-time payment.

To qualify for the full EIP of $1,200 US, ($1,687 Cdn), plus an additional $500 US ($702) for each qualifying child, U.S. citizens can earn a maximum of $75,000 US ($105,400) as an individual, or $112,500 US ($158,100) if they are the head of a single-income family.

Married couples with joint earnings of no more than $150,000 US ($210,800) qualify for a joint benefit of $2,400 UD ($3,374).

A major difference between the Canadian and American pandemic benefits is that in Canada, people must apply to receive it, but in the U.S. the payment is automatically dispersed, providing the person filed a tax return in 2018 or 2019.

The U.S. EIP maximum payment is gradually reduced after people reach their maximum amount of earned income until the benefit is cut off at $99,000 US ($139,200) for individuals, at $136,500 US ($192,000) for single-income families and $198,000 US ($278,300) for families with two incomes.

*Earning more in Canada*
The major difference when it comes to U.S. citizens living abroad is that they are allowed to exempt up to $103,900 US ($146,000) of income from their 2018 tax filing, or $105,900 US ($149,000) of income from their 2019 return.

"Somebody living outside the U.S. would actually ... earn more income than somebody living in the U.S. and be eligible to receive that benefit because of this Foreign Earned Income Exclusion," said Kevin Kirkpatrick, a U.S. tax lawyer with the international firm Moody's.

In some cases, the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion can effectively lower a person's income to the level where they can still receive the benefit.


Ottawa, provinces and territories reach $4B deal to boost essential workers' pay
ANALYSIS
Can Canada 'restart' its economy when the ones earning the least face the highest risk?
For example, in 2018 an individual U.S. citizen living in Canada could have earned $250,000 Cdn while still qualifying for the full EIP — but if they lived in the U.S. they could have earned a maximum of about $105,000 while getting the same benefit. 

CBC has requested information from the IRS and the U.S. embassy in Ottawa on how many U.S. citizens live in Canada and file U.S. tax returns, but neither agency was able to provide that information.

Several follow up questions to both the embassy and the IRS were not returned by the time of publication. 

According to the 2016 census, 377,410 people in Canada identified themselves as being either fully or partly of American origin.


----------



## spek9 (May 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like your wife can double dip, pick up so of uncle sam's cash
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, very informative! 

Because I already do contracts in the US, I've got a tax attorney who handles most of the cross-border stuff (so I don't get over-taxed, or worse, taxed by both countries), and he's already aware that we're interested in him sorting out any ways we can benefit from this whole fiasco, so it's been in the works for some time now.

Although in my lines of work I'm more sheltered than most (I've worked out of my home office for years now, and client face-to-face meetings don't happen very often), but it has taken a decent hit on revenues coming in. Still enough to cover all expenses without spending capital, but that won't be sustainable forever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I’m not doing it unless it’s free.l
> 
> i will talk to my doctor about it .
> I wasn’t able to get any information yesterday from the Lab. I am not paying for it so until they change if to free I am not interested at all. Hopefully the vaccine will come out soon and put this shit behind me.


A vaccine is a year away at best, treatment options are already taking a bite out of this bug and will continue to do so over the summer. I'm hoping mortality rates (.5% now) will be a fraction of what they are now by fall when antibody therapies will become available to drive it down further. I've got more faith in convalescent plasma therapy than remdesivir though everything helps including blood thinners. Studies should be released with in a month on plasma therapy and depending on results you could see a big drive on for it, they are already preparing.

Someone like you dying from this bug will be greatly diminished over the next couple of months as treatments are rolled out, that's my hope anyway, we will see over the next several weeks.

Good luck, with effective treatments your fear level will be reduced, things won't go back to "normal" for a long time and they will be hard times until they do.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A vaccine is a year away at best, treatment options are already taking a bite out of this bug and will continue to do so over the summer. I'm hoping mortality rates (.5% now) will be a fraction of what they are now by fall when antibody therapies will become available to drive it down further. I've got more faith in convalescent plasma therapy than remdesivir though everything helps including blood thinners. Studies should be released with in a month on plasma therapy and depending on results you could see a big drive on for it, they are already preparing.
> 
> Someone like you dying from this bug will be greatly diminished over the next couple of months as treatments are rolled out, that's my hope anyway, we will see over the next several weeks.
> 
> Good luck, with effective treatments your fear level will be reduced, things won't go back to "normal" for a long time and they will be hard times until they do.


Yeah I know . That’s why I am planning on moving to a small town in Montana, Wyoming, Idaho, Colorado in the next few months.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah I know . That’s why I am planning on moving to a small town in Montana, Wyoming, Idaho, Colorado in the next few months.


Go where it's legal to grow, Colorado seems to suit you! I live in a small town, way better quality of life than a city, clean air and great water.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Go where it's legal to grow, Colorado seems to suit you! I live in a small town, way better quality of life than a city, clean air and great water.


Yeah that’s where I’m looking right now. 
they said on the radio this morning that Covid-19 can be transmitted via farts. But underwear and pants will contain it so try to steer clear of naked assholes if you can.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2020)

Now this looks interesting, I wonder if they will kiss and make up, or will Trump oppose his bid for the senate by supporting a competitor and make an opening for the democratic incumbent? Jeff still supports Trump though, even though he shits on him more than the WH toilet.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Sessions responds to Trump attack: 'I do not and will not break the law'


Former Trump-appointed Attorney General Jeff Sessions on Friday defended his 2017 decision to recuse himself from the Russia investigation, after President Donald Trump attacked Sessions for not "being a man" and quashing the probe.




www.cnn.com





*Sessions responds to Trump attack: 'I do not and will not break the law'*

Washington (CNN)Former Trump-appointed Attorney General Jeff Sessions on Friday defended his 2017 decision to recuse himself from the Russia investigation, after President Donald Trump attacked Sessions for not "being a man" and quashing the probe.
Sessions said in a statement that he recused himself because he was abiding by the law.

"To not recuse myself from that investigation, of which I was a target as a senior campaign official and a witness, would have been breaking the law. I do not and will not break the law," Sessions. "I did the right thing for the country and for President Trump. If I, as a target of the investigation, had broken the law by not recusing myself, it would have been a catastrophe for the rule of law and for the President."
Sessions became a source of Trump's public frustration when in early 2017 the then-attorney general recused himself from the Russia investigation. His recusal came after it was publicly revealed that he didn't disclose at his Senate confirmation hearing two pre-election meetings with Russia's then-ambassador to the US, Sergey Kislyak.


Trump told "Fox and Friends" Friday morning that he felt obligated to appoint Sessions to the job, calling him "very weak and very sad."
The President was asked during a Friday morning call to "Fox & Friends" if there would have been a Russia probe had Bill Barr, the current attorney general, been attorney general during the start of the Trump administration.
"No, there wouldn't be. He would have stopped it immediately. ... Jeff Sessions was a disaster. I made him -- I didn't want to make him attorney general but he was the first senator to endorse me so I felt a little bit of an obligation," Trump said.

Trump added that Sessions "came to see me four times, just begging me to be attorney general. He wasn't, you know, to me, equipped to be attorney general. But he wanted and wanted and wanted it."

Sessions said in his statement that he continues to support Trump and will vote for him in the fall, but he said he "never begged for the job of Attorney General, not 4 times, not 1 time, not ever."

On "Fox and Friends," Trump said of Sessions, "He goes in -- he was so bad in his nomination proceedings. I should have gotten rid of him there," adding that he "knew less about Russia than I did."

"But they got him standing on a line with Kislyak ... everyone in Washington knew Kislyak," he remarked.

"Instead of being a man and saying 'this is a hoax,' he recused himself," the President added, even though such an action by Sessions could have amounted to obstruction of justice. During the Russia investigation, Trump tried to get Sessions to curtail the probe, which special counsel Robert Mueller later said checked all the boxes for obstruction.

While past US presidents have largely left the Justice Department and, within it, the FBI, to be independent, Trump has said he has seen himself as the country's "chief law enforcement officer" -- a title typically used to refer to the attorney general.
Barr's Justice Department has acted more as an arm of Trump's defense than an independent arbiter of justice.

The current attorney general has disagreed with his own agency's watchdog report saying that Russia probe was justified. He has defended the removal of the intelligence community inspector general who notified Congress of the existence of a whistleblower complaint about Trump pressuring the Ukrainian President for political help. And most recently, he said the Justice Department had a "duty" to move to dismiss charges against Trump's first national security adviser, Michael Flynn, for lying to the FBI.

The request to drop the case drew criticism from former top FBI officials who had worked on the case. And former federal prosecutor Elie Honig told CNN Thursday that he had never seen such a flagrant political act by the Justice Department.

"The fix is in," said Honig, a legal analyst for CNN.

"This is an absolute injustice. Michael Flynn lied to the FBI, he pled guilty under oath in federal court to doing that, he took a plea, and then what does Bill Barr do? He says of all the tens of thousands of cases he's been in charge of in the Department of Justice, look at that one," Honig said. "And now we see Bill Barr doing Donald Trump's dirty work."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah that’s where I’m looking right now.
> they said on the radio this morning that Covid-19 can be transmitted via farts. But underwear and pants will contain it so try to steer clear of naked assholes if you can.


If the smell don't get ya the virus will! If ya can smell it, it can infect ya is my rule of thumb... Who knew a can of beans and bad manners could be lethal.


----------



## Fogdog (May 9, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah I know . That’s why I am planning on moving to a small town in Montana, Wyoming, Idaho, Colorado in the next few months.


Wouldn't you be moving right into where the next large wave of infections are already starting to show? Those states are full of exactly the kind of right wing Luddite who can be depended upon to do the wrong things. That said, you could pick worse places to live so long as you don't have high expectations for an enlightened community. 

I lived in Idaho for about 10 years. Loved the place. Loved the people though they are backward in many ways and very conservative.

Personally, I wouldn't live in a small town anywhere in Idaho, especially the lower eastern quadrant because those areas are dominated by Mormons. Still, though, if small towns with decent medical infrastructure is your objective, Cottonwood and Grangeville are nice. 

Avoid: Lewiston (!!!!), Twin Falls, Idaho Falls, Pocatello, Nampa, Weiser, Moscow

Might be good: Cascade, Sun Valley, Coer d'Alene. 

Boise was my home town when I lived there. Wonderful place, IMO. Very conservative compared to Western Oregon but it is Idaho's most liberal "city" (there are no large cities in Idaho). My sister in law was a nurse in the oncology department in Boise's hospital downtown and she really liked working there. Boise might be larger than you are looking for, the metropolitan area sprawls across several towns and cities with an overall population of about 400,000. 

Two quotes that stick in my mind from my days there:

_"if salmon were endangered you wouldn't find them in cans in the grocery store"

"if we didn't pay them so much, we wouldn't have so many of them"_ (a congresswoman from central Idaho said that about Idaho's state employees, about half of whom were paid so little that they qualified for food stamps). 

Butch Otter is governor (yuck)


----------



## Jimdamick (May 9, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah I know . That’s why I am planning on moving to a small town in Montana, Wyoming, Idaho, Colorado in the next few months.


There is no escape, don't you understand?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2020)

*Two Americans*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2020)

Global report: Anthony Fauci and two other White House Covid-19 taskforce members to self-quarantine


Fauci and heads of CDC and FDA potentially exposed to coronavirus; Boris Johnson to announce UK lockdown changes




www.theguardian.com





*Global report: Anthony Fauci and two other White House Covid-19 taskforce members to self-quarantine*
Fauci and heads of CDC and FDA potentially exposed to coronavirus; Boris Johnson to announce UK lockdown changes

Three members of the White House coronavirus taskforce have placed themselves in self-quarantine after contact with someone who tested positive for Covid-19. It comes as the British prime minister, Boris Johnson, prepares to unveil his “roadmap” to a new normality in a national broadcast and global infections pass four million.

Dr Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, Dr Robert Redfield, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, and the commissioner of the Food and Drug Administration, Stephen Hahn, are all expected to work remotely due to potential exposure to Covid-19.

Fauci’s institute said that he has tested negative for Covid-19 and will continue to be tested regularly. It added that he is considered at relatively low risk based on the degree of his exposure, and that he would be taking appropriate precautions to mitigate the risk to personal contacts while still carrying out his duties. While he will stay at home and telework, Fauci will go to the White House if called and take every precaution, the institute said.

Redfield will be teleworking for the next two weeks after it was determined he had a low-risk exposure to a person at the White House, the CDC said in a statement Saturday evening. The statement said he felt fine and has no symptoms.

A few hours earlier, the Food and Drug Administration confirmed that Hahn had come in contact with someone who had tested positive and was in self-quarantine for the next two weeks. He tested negative for the virus.

All three men were scheduled to testify before a Senate committee on Tuesday, and it’s understood they will be allowed to do that via videoconference.

Politico reported Hahn had come into contact with Katie Miller, vice president Mike Pence’s press secretary, who tested positive for the virus on Friday. Her husband, Stephen Miller, is a top advisor to Donald Trump. On Thursday the White House confirmed that a member of the military serving as one of Trump’s valets had also tested positive for Covid-19.

Trump, who publicly identified Miller’s positive test, said he was not worried about the virus spreading in the White House. However, officials said they were stepping up safety protocols.
*more...*


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2020)

There's a reason why I stay i inside. I have my ccw. Both the chicks with the 6" plus blades would be a memorial. 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/trashy/comments/ggoz43


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2020)

Here is a bit of prophecy that overlooks a couple of the most likely probabilities. One, that Donald Trump will be reelected, which is possible, but not probable. The second fact is that if he loses in November all Hell will break loose until January 20th, after which he will be quickly indicted on a variety and growing list of charges. A week after he appears before a judge he will have a gag order placed on him and a week later he will be jailed for violating it. I don't think it will be long before individual #1 is charged with the crime his lawyer already did time for and that is just the start.

We will be seeing and hearing about Donald for awhile after he's out of the presidency, but he's not a billionaire, I figure he's broke and is bailing himself out with government money to save Russian investments. That's why the GOP put so much cash in the pot, they couldn't have Donald going bankrupt in the middle of the election. Donald is going to prison and the only TV he's gonna see is the one he'll be watching there. That's why he's so dangerous, he's cornered and the only way out is to win in November and run out the clock, he will do anything to win, he knows what will happen if he does not.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*This could be President Trump's next job*








This could be President Trump's next job - CNN Video


President Donald Trump will one day leave the White House, whether it happens in January 2021 or four years from now. But that doesn't mean he'll be leaving the spotlight. Chris Cillizza explains the potential path for Trump after the presidency -- and how it could lead him back to the world of...




www.cnn.com





President Donald Trump will one day leave the White House, whether it happens in January 2021 or four years from now. But that doesn't mean he'll be leaving the spotlight. Chris Cillizza explains the potential path for Trump after the presidency -- and how it could lead him back to the world of television.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2020)

i predict the DOJ will let Flynn go; stare decisis no longer required..Team Trumpy* will get the 'Rona..but wait a minute..!


----------



## Jimdamick (May 10, 2020)

Just to add some humor to this depressing thread, here it is.
HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!!


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just to add some humor to this depressing thread, here it is.
> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!!


for 20 minutes i was somewhere else, then i had to come back.

there was something on my face, it felt familiar but i almost couldn't place this thing..this contorted thing.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 10, 2020)

Now, on a more serious note, here's where we as a Nation are headed with the supposed best Health Care system in the entire World.



Up to 43m Americans could lose health insurance amid pandemic, report says


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Wouldn't you be moving right into where the next large wave of infections are already starting to show? Those states are full of exactly the kind of right wing Luddite who can be depended upon to do the wrong things. That said, you could pick worse places to live so long as you don't have high expectations for an enlightened community.
> 
> I lived in Idaho for about 10 years. Loved the place. Loved the people though they are backward in many ways and very conservative.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info Dog. My past employer was based out of Boise and I really liked them a lot. Very cool people and paid and treated me very well. I am going to see if they have anything for me.


----------



## hillbill (May 10, 2020)

Male, Rural and white, millions have been radicalized since the 90s with talk radio and ownership of huge chunks of broadcast media since the deregulation of everything. MAGA freaks abound. Fascist “Political Correctness” expects all to line up for the trump shit show.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (May 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Male, Rural and white, millions have been radicalized since the 90s with talk radio and ownership of huge chunks of broadcast media since the deregulation of everything. MAGA freaks abound. Fascist “Political Correctness” expects all to line up for the trump shit show.


Maybe you meant fascist dogma?


----------



## topcat (May 10, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Wouldn't you be moving right into where the next large wave of infections are already starting to show? Those states are full of exactly the kind of right wing Luddite who can be depended upon to do the wrong things. That said, you could pick worse places to live so long as you don't have high expectations for an enlightened community.
> 
> I lived in Idaho for about 10 years. Loved the place. Loved the people though they are backward in many ways and very conservative.
> 
> ...


I guess Coeur d'Alene has cleansed itself of the white supremacy movement. Good for them.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Male, Rural and white, millions have been radicalized since the 90s with talk radio and ownership of huge chunks of broadcast media since the deregulation of everything. MAGA freaks abound. Fascist “Political Correctness” expects all to line up for the trump shit show.


but they can be outsmarted..nothing sweeter.


----------



## Fogdog (May 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> I guess Coeur d'Alene has cleansed itself of the white supremacy movement. Good for them.


Coeur d'Alene is a trendy tourist area that was never home to them. I think you are recalling the neo-nazi compound that was built in Bonner County, north of Cd'A. The town near them, Sandpoint was not welcoming to them either. 

It's all beautiful country.


----------



## topcat (May 10, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Coeur d'Alene is a trendy tourist area that was never home to them. I think you are recalling the neo-nazi compound that was built in Bonner County, north of Cd'A. The town near them, Sandpoint was not welcoming to them either.
> 
> It's all beautiful country.


Admittedly, I haven't kept up. Years ago, I had a co-worker who was racist move there and the rest of us winked at one another, knowingly. Beautiful country yes, but it doesn't stop outlaws from moving there. They love small towns to hide in.
Edit: I don't see a difference between white supremacy and nazi.


----------



## hillbill (May 10, 2020)

Today’s Republicans are obviously fascists.


----------



## Fogdog (May 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> Admittedly, I haven't kept up. Years ago, I had a co-worker who was racist move there and the rest of us winked at one another, knowingly. Beautiful country yes, but it doesn't stop outlaws from moving there. They love small towns to hide in.
> Edit: I don't see a difference between white supremacy and nazi.


nazi is easier to type.


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Coeur d'Alene is a trendy tourist area that was never home to them. I think you are recalling the neo-nazi compound that was built in Bonner County, north of Cd'A. The town near them, Sandpoint was not welcoming to them either.
> 
> It's all beautiful country.


Idaho?......I don't think so


----------



## Fogdog (May 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Idaho?......I don't think so
> View attachment 4561357
> 
> View attachment 4561358


I grew up about 20 miles south of SF on the peninsula. My next home was in Boise. After that, Oregon. I love all the places where I've lived. The CA that I grew up in is just a distant memory of the few who didn't migrate there. I miss it like I an earlier love. It's a nice memory but the current CA is different and has gotten kind of ugly. 

Idaho has its problems and many of them are due to self harm. It's still a beautiful state.


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I grew up about 20 miles south of SF on the peninsula. My next home was in Boise. After that, Oregon. I love all the places where I've lived. The CA that I grew up in is just a distant memory of the few who didn't migrate there. I miss it like I an earlier love. It's a nice memory but the current CA is different and has gotten kind of ugly.
> 
> Idaho has its problems and many of them are due to self harm. It's still a beautiful state.


do you think idaho would arrest me for this?.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> do you think idaho would arrest me for this?.....
> View attachment 4561416


Master grower JJ, quite the jungle ya got there! Harvest must be a bitch


----------



## Fogdog (May 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> do you think idaho would arrest me for this?.....
> View attachment 4561416


In a heartbeat, they would. 

It wasn't all that long ago you could have been arrested for that in CA. Same here in Oregon. I've always supported legal MJ, it took a long time but we got it. 

Still, though, I'm not a single issue voter. Idaho is a beautiful state. It just is. It's redneck, backward socially and has terrible environmental policies, not to mention its war on drugs. But its a beautiful state and I loved it when I lived there. I still have lots of friends there. I'd move back if my situation changed but I'd miss Oregon if I did. I feel as if I have one foot in and one foot out of both states.

I've turned down many offers to move back to CA. The wages are pretty good there, though. Good for your state. Also your state seems to be recovering from the blight brought on by Republican control, almost a decade ago. The rest of the country is going follow CA's lead, some later than others.


----------



## topcat (May 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> do you think idaho would arrest me for this?.....
> View attachment 4561416


"Have another hit of sweet California sunshine"


----------



## hillbill (May 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Have another hit of sweet California sunshine"


HAPPY TRAILS TO YOU


----------



## topcat (May 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> HAPPY TRAILS TO YOU


Look at the trails...and the colors...


----------



## hillbill (May 10, 2020)

Listening to the Dead “Ripple”, ripping that hippie flag today! TyeDye, Fuckin Eh!


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Master grower JJ, quite the jungle ya got there! Harvest must be a bitch


we have a crew for that....


----------



## Jimdamick (May 10, 2020)

I hope they all fucking die 



‘Scary to Go to Work’: White House Races to Contain Virus in Its Ranks


----------



## Fogdog (May 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I hope they all fucking die
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scary to Go to Work’: White House Races to Contain Virus in Its Ranks


I hope they learn that testing, contact tracing and quarantine protocols are needed to control this epidemic.

Failing that, I hope they all die gasping for air.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2020)

Trump needs to self isolate too since Pence's head is up his ass most of the time.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/mike-pence-self-isolate-aid-coronavirus-covid-19-1.5563955



*U.S. Vice-President Pence self-isolates after aide diagnosed with coronavirus: official*

*White House on Friday confirmed Mike Pence's press secretary tested positive*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2020)

Best case scenario Pence and Trump get coronavirus and die, then Pelosi becomes POTUS until the election, problem solved.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 10, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Failing that, I hope they all die gasping for air.


May all of them choke on every lie they have spoken in their tenure, and that should be good enough to get rid of all/most of them.
If that's the case, they're all the Walking Dead.
This skit gives me a thought about Negan working on the West Wing staff & smashing the shit out of they're fucking heads if they don't actually get COVID-19 and die


----------



## topcat (May 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> do you think idaho would arrest me for this?.....
> View attachment 4561416


Beats the hell out of me.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Best case scenario Pence and Trump get coronavirus and die, then Pelosi becomes POTUS until the election, problem solved.


Amen brother.
If that happens, then I would actually believe in a benevolent God, and go back to church again.
I promise, Oh Lord, sweet Jesus Christ in Heaven have Mercy on the unfortunate one's in the USA, and kill those motherfuckers


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2020)

*Vice President Pence To Work Remote After COVID-19 Exposure | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2020)

*Ezra Klein: Trump ‘Never Wanted To Do The Hard Work Of Daily Governance’ | The Last Word | MSNBC*





Ezra Klein, co-founder of Vox, tells Lawrence O’Donnell the federal government has completely failed to execute a coronavirus response plan, and as a result, “we’re all suffering for it.” He adds any other administration in President Trump’s position would develop and execute a detailed recovery plan and use it for their reelection campaign. Aired on 5/6/2020.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 11, 2020)

Can anyone answer this question?
Why is it that America seems too be disproportionally full of idiots?
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/wa-residents-who-complained-about-lockdown-violations-receive-threats/ar-BB13Sn04?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=spartanntp 
Check out the slide show especially.
Have a good day & stay safe


----------



## hanimmal (May 11, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Can anyone answer this question?
> Why is it that America seems too be disproportionally full of idiots?
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/wa-residents-who-complained-about-lockdown-violations-receive-threats/ar-BB13Sn04?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=spartanntp
> Check out the slide show especially.
> Have a good day & stay safe


We have more cameras to capture it.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 11, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Can anyone answer this question?
> Why is it that America seems too be disproportionally full of idiots?
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/wa-residents-who-complained-about-lockdown-violations-receive-threats/ar-BB13Sn04?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=spartanntp
> Check out the slide show especially.
> Have a good day & stay safe


White idiots. Alpha types.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Male, Rural and white, millions have been radicalized since the 90s with talk radio and ownership of huge chunks of broadcast media since the deregulation of everything. MAGA freaks abound. Fascist “Political Correctness” expects all to line up for the trump shit show.


I used to listen to Savage and art bell in the 90's. I was amazed. The internet has allowed the connection of like minded people such as here. At work I talked to tons of people. I'd just drop a talk show name and if they were right they would open up. This guy they hired to replace us old pharts was mid fifties. I got him to open up. He was evangelical. Married no kids. X navy. Sharp guy. He took his pastor to task because he wasn't teaching biblically. Turned him in to the church headquarters. Him and his neighbor were at odds for years. We would be riding around in a golf cart to go to another building to repair something and if he saw a ny plate driving by in the lot he shout at them " go back to new york". Big trumpkin. I worked with this guy for a couple years before I retired. They are laying off 50% in the aircraft engine group. I hope he doesn't get laid off........


----------



## TacoMac (May 11, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Can anyone answer this question?
> Why is it that America seems too be disproportionally full of idiots?
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/wa-residents-who-complained-about-lockdown-violations-receive-threats/ar-BB13Sn04?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=spartanntp
> Check out the slide show especially.
> Have a good day & stay safe


The honest answer is that the United States ranks 37th in the world in education, just behind Nigeria.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2020)

The results of the lock down protests in Michigan...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://patch.com/michigan/across-mi/location-data-protesters-without-masks-ppe-may-have-spread-coronavirus-north-west

*Location Data: Protesters Without Masks, PPE May Have Spread Coronavirus To North, West Michigan*
*The protest dubbed "Operation Gridlock," involved a crowd of about 4,000 people who used their vehicles to slow traffic in downtown Lansing.*

Conservatives who didn't exercise social distancing as they gathered April 15 at the Michigan Capitol to protest Gov. Gretchen Whitmer's "Stay Home, Stay Safe" order might have later spread COVID-19 to smaller communities, according to cell phone location data.
The protest dubbed "Operation Gridlock," involved a crowd of about 4,000 people who used their vehicles to slow traffic in downtown Lansing. Some participants claimed they intended to simultaneously protest and maintain social distancing by staying in their vehicles, but several hundred exited their cars and protested directly on the Capitol grounds.

Doctors with the Committee to Protect Medicare say those who got out of their vehicles without face masks or personal protective equipment (PPE) and didn't stand 6 feet apart likely helped spread COVID-19 to smaller communities that aren't prepared for disease outbreaks.
New data released Monday by location data firm VoteMap shows a little more than 300 devices equipped with geo-location technology were pinpointed in Lansing on April 15. Votemap pulled location data from devices that had geotagging-capable apps turned on during and after the protest.

VoteMap says the location data was anonymized to protect individuals' privacy.
After the protest ended, the mobile phones were tracked across Michigan as their owners dispersed. Several clusters popped up in West and northern Michigan.
West Michigan is seeing some of the biggest spikes in COVID-19 right now, with infections set to peak in that region in late May through June. Hospitals in both West and North Michigan are preparing for a wave of COVID-19 patients in early summer. Several are reporting a lack of personal protective equipment, testing materials and ventilators needed to handle larger surges of patients.
The data is a "bright red flag" that shows the irresponsible actions of a few hundred people could put medically under-equipped communities at risk of experiencing higher infection rates, according to Dr. Rob Davidson, an emergency physician in West Michigan who ran for Congress as a Democrat in 2018.
"Every public health expert and medical professional has been warning America that people who don't maintain physical distance could be dispersing a highly contagious, lethal virus into their communities and endangering their neighbors and their loved ones," Davidson said. "These reckless actions threaten to set back all our efforts to slow the spread of COVID-19 and reduce the rate of infections."
VoteMap and the Committee to Protect Medicare plan to release cell phone data later this week analysis from the smaller protest Thursday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2020)

The WH is an unsafe workplace...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pence Says He'd Be Happy To See Flynn Back In Government | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Vice President Mike Pence says in a new interview that he welcomes the idea of bringing Michael Flynn back into government, yet in 2017 Pence said he knew Flynn lied to him. The panel discusses. Aired on 05/11/2020.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 11, 2020)

They seem to be just like their minions. Liars.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> do you think idaho would arrest me for this?.....
> View attachment 4561416


----------



## Jimdamick (May 11, 2020)

I'm was/am in a bad mood anyway as a result of reading that Hawaii now has a unemployment rate of over 30% as a result of the loss of tourism due to the Virus, and is not expected to recover for at least a year.
Then I read this article which contained a 60 Minutes clip about how really fucked up this Administration is. 
Watch it and be prepared to scream.


Coronavirus research upended by politics


----------



## dandyrandy (May 11, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2020)

GOP senators are worried and should be, they are stuck in a hard place between the Devil and the deep blue sea, and there's a blue wave coming.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Republicans Grow Nervous Over Losing Senate In The Fall | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Republicans are increasingly nervous they could lose control of the Senate this fall because of the president's handling of the coronavirus as well as the economy, according to new reporting. Aired on 05/11/2020.


----------



## topcat (May 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The WH is an unsafe workplace...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Pence Says He'd Be Happy To See Flynn Back In Government | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


He lied to me and the prezydint was right to fire him, but we'd gladly take him back, he's our brand of patriot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4562145


*Why rural hospitals are closing*





As the coronavirus spreads across America, many struggling hospitals are seeing a massive loss of revenue after they were forced to cancel profitable non-emergency medical procedures. To save money, rural hospitals are furloughing thousands of workers like nurses and support staff at a time when healthcare professionals are needed the most. The question is, will rural hospitals go bankrupt buying ventilators?


----------



## WORDZREINCARNATE (May 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Why rural hospitals are closing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird how the coronda has made it so that nobody is getting sick anymore isn't it?


----------



## hanimmal (May 11, 2020)

WORDZREINCARNATE said:


> Weird how the coronda has made it so that nobody is getting sick anymore isn't it?


Why because if you can't see it, it didn't happen?


----------



## WORDZREINCARNATE (May 11, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Why because if you can't see it, it didn't happen?


yes if the hospitals are all empty it didn't happen.


----------



## topcat (May 11, 2020)

Another one. Joined today and came straight to the politics section of a grow site. Welcome, new troll. You are fake nooz.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2020)

WORDZREINCARNATE said:


> Weird how the coronda has made it so that nobody is getting sick anymore isn't it?


More likely the federal government and red state governments are falling down on the job with stupid policies and ideas. People are avoiding hospitals out of fear of getting the disease, their treatments have been cancelled and they lost their healthcare insurance when they lost their jobs or their businesses went tits up. Bad policy by Trump and the GOP in the middle of a pandemic that has killed over 80,000 Americans in less than 3 months. Trump is still trying to kill Obamacare in the courts, a more dumbass move than ever.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Why because if you can't see it, it didn't happen?


Yes that’s the ignorant mentality about this virus. And it’s all around this country. For all you selfish fuckers out there not wearing masks and not social distancing.... fuck you. Like anyone wants to do this shit and wear a mask and lock down. So many selfish bastards out there. I refuse to be apart of that mentality . people rely on me to stay safe, there lives are in my hands . I take great peace and pride knowing that I can help And be apart of a winning team . Anyone not wearing a mask out there is a straight up fucking LOSER!


----------



## hanimmal (May 11, 2020)

WORDZREINCARNATE said:


> yes if the hospitals are all empty it didn't happen.


And how do you know hospitals 'are empty'?


----------



## WORDZREINCARNATE (May 11, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> And how do you know hospitals 'are empty'?


because a few posts back someone shared a video about how rural hospitals are going to close down because they have no patients to take care of. Also the nurse twerk videos in empty hospitals backs up that they are all pretty much empty across the entire country.


----------



## hanimmal (May 11, 2020)

WORDZREINCARNATE said:


> because a few posts back someone shared a video about how rural hospitals are going to close down because they have no patients to take care of. Also the nurse twerk videos in empty hospitals backs up that they are all pretty much empty across the entire country.


There is a major reduction in the 'elective surgeries' so the hospitals are not 'empty' they just do not have the massive amount of people who would be getting surgery in them which is what pays to keep a lot of places open.

People are getting sick and staying home too.


----------



## WORDZREINCARNATE (May 11, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> There is a major reduction in the 'elective surgeries' so the hospitals are not 'empty' they just do not have the massive amount of people who would be getting surgery in them which is what pays to keep a lot of places open.
> 
> People are getting sick and staying home too.


So you think the best policy during a "health pandemic" would be to shut everything down so the entire hospital fails during the pandemic? that's why Trump wins. you guys want a shut down. you want businesses to shutter and then you want to be angry when the businesses fail. Who is paying taxes to pay for the subsidized healthcare we have right now? almost nobody! Now you side will have to come to terms with the fact that their isn't enough tax money to pay every business in america to stay closed and pay every person to stay home. it's impossible it will never work anyway. should have never happened. If you are scared go to church.


----------



## hanimmal (May 11, 2020)

WORDZREINCARNATE said:


> So you think the best policy during a "health pandemic" would be to shut everything down so the entire hospital fails during the pandemic? that's why Trump wins. you guys want a shut down. you want businesses to shutter and then you want to be angry when the businesses fail. Who is paying taxes to pay for the subsidized healthcare we have right now? almost nobody! Now you side will have to come to terms with the fact that their isn't enough tax money to pay every business in america to stay closed and pay every person to stay home. it's impossible it will never work anyway. should have never happened. If you are scared go to church.


Nice job of talking yourself into believing someone has taken a bullshit stance. Just because you say something doesn't make it true.

Nobody wants businesses and hospitals to suffer, nor people to suffer. We need our businesses and industries to re-open but safe, there is no reason 60k people die from the flu every year, we have been in need of figuring out how to be a cleaner species for a too long and it has caught up to us over and over again.


----------



## WORDZREINCARNATE (May 11, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Nice job of talking yourself into believing someone has taken a bullshit stance. Just because you say something doesn't make it true.
> 
> Nobody wants businesses and hospitals to suffer, nor people to suffer. We need our businesses and industries to re-open but safe, there is no reason 60k people die from the flu every year, we have been in need of figuring out how to be a cleaner species for a too long and it has caught up to us over and over again.


well I know I'm probably the only person on this site that gets insight to life through their grow rooms and sure shutting the lights off for months will solve an outbreak but it also kills the plants. seems on the same line as how our glorious government went about this outbreak.


----------



## hanimmal (May 11, 2020)

WORDZREINCARNATE said:


> well I know I'm probably the only person on this site that gets insight to life through their grow rooms and never one time during an outbreak has shutting off the lights for months led to solving the issue. it normally just leads to death.


idk, it works pretty good when you move the plant outdoors from the cloning rooms for me to shut the lights off. 

Luckily though I get my information about the health industry from someone who actually works in an American hospital.


----------



## WORDZREINCARNATE (May 11, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> idk, it works pretty good when you move the plant outdoors from the cloning rooms for me to shut the lights off.
> 
> Luckily though I get my information about the health industry from someone who actually works in an American hospital.


 I thought we are supposed to stay inside and wait for Trump to save us?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2020)

WORDZREINCARNATE said:


> So you think the best policy during a "health pandemic" would be to shut everything down so the entire hospital fails during the pandemic? that's why Trump wins. you guys want a shut down. you want businesses to shutter and then you want to be angry when the businesses fail. Who is paying taxes to pay for the subsidized healthcare we have right now? almost nobody! Now you side will have to come to terms with the fact that their isn't enough tax money to pay every business in america to stay closed and pay every person to stay home. it's impossible it will never work anyway. should have never happened. If you are scared go to church.


You don't want to stand behind what you say because you are using a sock to save yourself the embarrassment for saying stupid shit.
Let's see how yer doing in a couple of weeks.
How many socks is this now, have you lost count?
*WORDZREINCARNATE*
New Member · 40
Joined Today at 10:37 AM


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2020)

WORDZREINCARNATE said:


> because a few posts back someone shared a video about how rural hospitals are going to close down because they have no patients to take care of. Also the nurse twerk videos in empty hospitals backs up that they are all pretty much empty across the entire country.


You should have watched it.


----------



## WORDZREINCARNATE (May 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You don't want to stand behind what you say because you are using a sock to save yourself the embarrassment for saying stupid shit.
> Let's see how yer doing in a couple of weeks.
> How many socks is this now, have you lost count?
> *WORDZREINCARNATE*
> ...


yeah 100's of sock accounts that all link back to WORDZ. you canadians that are invested in American politics aren't very bright are you? I'll stand behind what I'm saying.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 11, 2020)

WORDZREINCARNATE said:


> because a few posts back someone shared a video about how rural hospitals are going to close down because they have no patients to take care of. Also the nurse twerk videos in empty hospitals backs up that they are all pretty much empty across the entire country.


Top secret youtube videos


----------



## hanimmal (May 11, 2020)

WORDZREINCARNATE said:


> I thought we are supposed to stay inside and wait for Trump to save us?


Unfortunately Trump is all about saving himself right now so we can't trust him for that. 

Whatever state you are in hopefully has a responsible governor and local officials that actually are listening to what the professionals in these areas are telling them and working with local businesses to keep their workforce and the public at large as safe as possible.

This is why it is so important people show up and vote Democrat up and down the ballot, we are being hung to dry by these Republicans.


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2020)

One big holdup is still PPE scarcity, as the trumpvirus is sucking up more PPE each day.


----------



## Fogdog (May 11, 2020)

WORDZREINCARNATE said:


> So you think the best policy during a "health pandemic" would be to shut everything down so the entire hospital fails during the pandemic? that's why Trump wins. you guys want a shut down. you want businesses to shutter and then you want to be angry when the businesses fail. Who is paying taxes to pay for the subsidized healthcare we have right now? almost nobody! Now you side will have to come to terms with the fact that their isn't enough tax money to pay every business in america to stay closed and pay every person to stay home. it's impossible it will never work anyway. should have never happened. If you are scared go to church.


What an interesting alternative universe you live in. 

Is this the president of your world?


----------



## Jimdamick (May 11, 2020)

Here's some good news 
Presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden continues to maintain his lead over President Donald Trump in polls, with a new analysis suggesting that the steadiness of the former vice president's polling results is "record breaking."
Recent polling results have Biden ahead of Trump by a range of 3 to 9 points. A survey published last week by Monmouth University in which possible Libertarian candidate Representative Justin Amash of Michigan was added to the mix also showed that the former vice president was still ahead of Trump by 7 points.
"Not only is he up 6 points over the last month or so, but the average of polls since the beginning of the year has him ahead by 6 points. Moreover, all the polls taken since the beginning of 2019 have him up 6 points," an analysis by CNN's Harry Enten published on Sunday explained.
"The steadiness in the polls is record breaking. Biden's advantage is the steadiest in a race with an incumbent running since at least 1944," he wrote.
A YouGov poll conducted from May 3 to 5 showed Biden ahead of Trump by 4 points, or 46 percent to the president's 42 percent. Similarly, a CNBC survey carried out from May 1 to 3 showed the former vice president ahead by 3 points, backed by 47 percent of respondents compared with Trump's 44 percent.
The recent Monmouth poll, which was conducted from April 30 to May 4, showed Biden with an even firmer advantage of 9 points. In that survey, Biden was backed by 50 percent of voters while Trump was supported by just 41 percent. However, the gap narrowed by a few points when respondents were given the option to vote for Amash, who garnered support from 5 percent of voters. With the possible Libertarian candidate on the ballot, that polling showed Biden would still be supported by 47 percent of voters. Trump would only be backed by 40 percent of them.
Ha Ha Ha!!!!


----------



## topcat (May 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> One big holdup is still PPE scarcity, as the trumpvirus is sucking up more PPE each day.


"That stockpile is for _us_, not the states"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2020)

The local restaurant wouldn’t hold the baby shower so they are having it in our fucking breakroom! AT a Cancer Center. I can’t believe this shit!!! They can count me out. Dumb fuckin Okies.


----------



## topcat (May 11, 2020)

Support the U.S. Postal Service!
Information with a comedic inflection.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 11, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dumb fuckin Okies


could have just said Okies. same/same. lol.


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2020)

you poor old sod, you see it's only me..


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2020)

'in paris it's a social contract, in the US it's about "me"'..on reopening.


----------



## TacoMac (May 11, 2020)

WORDZREINCARNATE said:


> So you think the best policy during a "health pandemic" would be to shut everything down so the entire hospital fails during the pandemic? that's why Trump wins. you guys want a shut down.


You're a complete idiot.

During a pandemic, or even an outbreak for that matter, the first thing hospitals do is shut down any and all elective services.

Since you're a troll, and obviously a republican which means you never made it past the 10th grade, I'll dumb it down to a level you can understand.

An elective service is anything you don't have to have. Hip replacement, mesh implants, knee replacements, things like that are all elective. You don't need them to survive.

The reason those services are shut down is simple: contamination. You can't risk bringing people in to a venue that is housing a virus. For one, it virtually guarantees that people will become infected and have complications after surgery. Secondly, it also guarantees that you (the hospital) will be sued clear to Mars for it when it happens.

Guess where hospitals make most of their money? Elective surgeries and services.

It's not coronavirus that is shutting down hospitals. It's hospitals on guidelines and insurance rules to prevent them from being sued that does it.

This especially hurts rural hospitals because they have far fewer patients of any kind, so what little income they had is instantly lost, and to make matters worse they don't really have that many covid-19 patients to take care of either.

But nobody waived a magic wand and shut down hospitals. That is the thought process of a complete idiot. It's the hospitals and their insurance companies that are doing it.

In short, they have nobody to blame but themselves.


----------



## topcat (May 11, 2020)

Wordzy don't have time fer reedin'. Ya gots ya some pitcher books? Gawd bless capitalism an' da almighty stock mercket.


----------



## Fogdog (May 11, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The local restaurant wouldn’t hold the baby shower so they are having it in our fucking breakroom! AT a Cancer Center. I can’t believe this shit!!! They can count me out. Dumb fuckin Okies.


lulz

You will come out of this with some stories to tell. That one is a peach.


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The results of the lock down protests in Michigan...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> https://patch.com/michigan/across-mi/location-data-protesters-without-masks-ppe-may-have-spread-coronavirus-north-west
> ...


ohhhhhhhh, they're just getting started..i predicted this place to be like a Tim Burton movie in 2016 by the time he's done with us..


----------



## Fogdog (May 11, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> You're a complete idiot.
> 
> During a pandemic, or even an outbreak for that matter, the first thing hospitals do is shut down any and all elective services.
> 
> ...


But they have gunz for protection.

Duh


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2020)

i know! too many suicides in the lake?- drain the lake!









Twitter Now Labels 'Potentially Harmful' Coronavirus Tweets


Tweets that contain information deemed misleading, disputed or unverified will now carry labels warning about problematic content as Twitter attempts to combat fake news on the platform.




www.npr.org





how about banning the offenders? or is that too offensive for offensive posting?

our world is gone, men..once he* refused to follow our constitution..that was it- the end..dare i say it?

Bye Bye American Pie:


----------



## Fogdog (May 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> our world is gone, men..once he* refused to follow our constitution..that was it- the end..dare i say it?
> 
> Bye Bye American Pie:


sure, say it.

You say lots of things that aren't true.


----------



## topcat (May 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i know! too many suicides in the lake?- drain the lake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"So throw your rubbers overboard, there's nobody here but men"- Martin Mull's "Men"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you poor old sod, you see it's only me..


There will be a lot of "Aqualungs" in America by the time Trump is done. The streets and park benches will be full of unemployed people who are recovered from the coronavirus but wiped out financially by the cost, the soup kitchens will be full and the breadlines long in Trumpworld. People are gonna be losing their internet accounts, cars and houses, 401Ks have been decimated and 10s of millions have will have no healthcare insurance at all. The plan so far is to send no more federal aid and force people into the slaughterhouse with no testing or other measures to insure success. Many people will have no jobs to go back to and most businesses won't do enough trade to stay alive. The spread of the virus will accelerate to intolerable levels in many places quickly and lack of testing means it will get away from them before it's detected, requiring a complete lockdown for an extended period.


----------



## Fogdog (May 11, 2020)

First round of baby steps toward implementing testing process is half-way done. First results are in:

*Corvallis door-to-door testing project suggests coronavirus has affected 2 of every 1,000 residents*









Corvallis door-to-door testing project suggests coronavirus has affected 2 of every 1,000 residents


Test subjects from the first weekend of the TRACE project have gotten their results back.




www.gazettetimes.com




_
Results from the first weekend of TRACE-COVID-19 door-to-door sampling by Oregon State University suggest that about two people per 1,000 in the Corvallis community had the novel coronavirus that causes COVID-19 when they were tested._

There is some gobbledygook in the statement:

_It’s impossible to know the true prevalence of coronavirus infections, he said, but research based on the 455 people tested in the first weekend points to a 95% level of confidence that 23 of every 10,000 people in the city have been infected.

That’s not to say that that many people have or will develop COVID-19, the disease that the coronavirus causes, but it injects some data into what the risk may be.
Dalziel cautioned that the math behind prevalence estimates is more complicated than simplifying a fraction.

“It would not be correct to say that two in a thousand would be one in 500,” he said. “Our results of two in a thousand do not imply a certain amount of positives in that 455.”_

If we actually have two infected per thousand people, it would neither be good or bad news. Right now, the way I look at results is, that we still have to follow social distancing guidelines but I don't need to be concerned about the person in front of me in line in the grocery checkout line. 

Given what he said and the number tested (455), I'm guessing they didn't find any positive results for Coronavirus infections. I think what's going on is they are estimating a 95% confidence upper boundary condition given 455 tests and zero positives. Something like "95% confidence that 23 or fewer per 10000 residents are infected". They aren't providing details, so this is just a guess on my part.

Testing will continue for two more weekends with many more tests to be done. What I find promising are statements about how they had to change plans as they learned how to carry out the tests. What is learned by doing this study is invaluable for rolling out a state-wide test plan. 

Many thanks to OSU and the David and Lucile Packard Foundation for funding this study. Hell would have frozen over before our federal government would do something like this.


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There will be a lot of "Aqualungs" in America by the time Trump is done. The streets and park benches will be full of unemployed people who are recovered from the coronavirus but wiped out financially by the cost, the soup kitchens will be full and the breadlines long in Trumpworld. People are gonna be losing their internet accounts, cars and houses, 401Ks have been decimated and 10s of millions have will have no healthcare insurance at all. The plan so far is to send no more federal aid and force people into the slaughterhouse with no testing or other measures to insure success. Many people will have no jobs to go back to and most businesses won't do enough trade to stay alive. The spread of the virus will accelerate to intolerable levels in many places quickly and lack of testing means it will get away from them before it's detected, requiring a complete lockdown for an extended period.


oh my friend, even in this climate they wish to do away with ACA.









Trump will urge Supreme Court to strike down Obamacare


Attorney General Bill Barr had urged the White House to soften its attack on the law during the pandemic.




www.politico.com





'if we test, then we'll know..' Donald J Trump* 5/10/20


----------



## topcat (May 11, 2020)

The coward-in-chief.


----------



## hanimmal (May 11, 2020)

topcat said:


> The coward-in-chief.


They need to do that to him every time. He is a punk, it sucks to have to do it, but you have to check people when they get full of themselves like he is. It is too important to too many people to let him just run over everybody with his bullshit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> You will come out of this with some stories to tell. That one is a peach.


I had a very angry day today. Very upsetting. I am seeing sick people that have not left their lockdowns for 2 months . They come to see me because they trust me so much. I make them feel safe enough to leave their homes to come and get the healthcare the need. Today one of them called me an angel. The other one told me he can’t remember the last time he was treated so respectfully and kindly. Where was I from? He asked . Not from here I say. Lol.
These days are so hard , so very hard .

I was the last one to get the card to sign . A card going around getting contaminated by everyone. Just brilliant. Lol.


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2020)

topcat said:


> The coward-in-chief.


the king has spoken.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2020)

CDC finds New York City coronavirus death toll may be much worse than official tally


There were an additional 5,293 deaths that weren't previously identified as confirmed or probable coronavirus cases that "might have been directly or indirectly attributable to the pandemic," the CDC says.




www.cnbc.com





*CDC finds New York City coronavirus death toll may be much worse than official tally*

KEY POINTS

U.S. health officials have identified 5,000 fatalities in New York City that may have been caused by Covid-19 but weren’t counted as part of the official coronavirus death toll, the CDC said Monday.
There were an additional 5,293 deaths that weren’t previously identified as confirmed or probable coronavirus cases that “might have been directly or indirectly attributable to the pandemic,” the agency said.
U.S. health officials have identified 5,000 fatalities in New York City between March and early May that may have been caused by Covid-19 but weren’t counted as part of the official coronavirus death toll, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Monday.
New York City health officials reported 18,879 total Covid-19 deaths between March 11 and May 2, — 13,831 of which were confirmed by a lab and 5,048 of which were categorized as probable cases based on the patients’ symptoms and other factors, according to a new CDC report.

There were an additional 5,293 deaths that weren’t previously identified as confirmed or probable coronavirus cases that “might have been directly or indirectly attributable to the pandemic,” the CDC said.
The number of confirmed or probable Covid-19 deaths might not include deaths among people with the virus “who did not access diagnostic testing, tested falsely negative, or became infected after testing negative, died outside of a health care setting, or for whom Covid-19 was not suspected by a health care provider as a cause of death,” the CDC wrote.
In addition, social distancing practices, the demand on hospitals and health-care providers, and public fear related to Covid-19 might lead to delays in seeking or obtaining lifesaving care, the agency said.
New York City is the epicenter of the outbreak in the United States. Since the city reported its first case on March 1, health officials have confirmed more than 184,000 cases and at least 19,789 deaths, according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University. U.S. health officials have suggested the true number of cases and deaths is likely much higher as some people infected with the virus go undetected.

Scientists have discovered that the virus attacks much more than the respiratory system, identifying circulatory, digestive and neurological problems tied to the virus. An uptick in strokes and heart attacks among otherwise healthy individuals has also been attributed to Covid-19.

The virus can take anywhere from two weeks to eight weeks from the first onset of symptoms before a patient is sick enough to die, according to the World Health Organization, citing early data from China. The median time from the first sign of symptoms to recovery for mild cases is approximately two weeks and between three and six weeks for patients with severe or critical disease, according to the WHO.
The CDC said excess deaths were determined using mortality data compiled by the New York City Department of Health and Mental Hygiene and calculated as the difference between the seasonally expected baseline number and the reported number of deaths.
The CDC report was released moments after the WHO warned that several countries that have lifted coronavirus restrictions and reopened businesses have seen jumps in cases.
In the U.S., some states are beginning to reopen businesses despite projections suggesting it will lead to a steady rise in the number of Covid-19 cases and deaths over the next couple of weeks.
Last month, the WHO told countries that they will need to manage around the coronavirus for the foreseeable future as cases level off or decline in some countries while peaking in others and resurging in areas where the Covid-19 pandemic appeared to be under control.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2020)

*Trump Made America ‘Sicker’, ‘Poorer’, ‘Weak’, ‘Divided’ | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*





While President Trump touts America as ‘number one’ in testing, reporting shows America still lags significantly is tests per capita. In a new interview with MSNBC’s Ari Melber, Republican Strategist Steve Schmidt critiques President Trump for his coronavirus response, arguing Trump has “failed his duty in a way no president in the history of the American Republican ever has.”


----------



## Fogdog (May 11, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I had a very angry day today. Very upsetting. I am seeing sick people that have not left their lockdowns for 2 months . They come to see me because they trust me so much. I make them feel safe enough to leave their homes to come and get the healthcare the need. Today one of them called me an angle. The other one told me he can’t remember the last time he was treated so respectfully and kindly. Where was I from? He asked . Not from here I say. Lol.
> These days are so hard , so very hard .
> 
> I was the last one to get the card to sign . A card going around getting contaminated by everyone. Just brilliant. Lol.


 astonishing. I'd be looking for Rod Serling to step in and start introducing the next Twilight Zone episode..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2020)

Watch this Biden ad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2020)

36% believe what Trump says about the coronavirus, yet 42% approve of the job he's doing and 41% say they will vote for him. So Donald's true core base is probably less than 40%, but there are a lot of people who want to believe and if he just STFU, let an expert do the job and go golfing he might still get elected! Donald's poll numbers have a habit magiclly rebounding to dangerous levels, there are many who want and need to believe in him, all Teflon Don has to do is stay off twitter and STFU.

Turn the heat up to red hot and the teflon tends to smoke, scorch and break down though.


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 36% believe what Trump says about the coronavirus, yet 42% approve of the job he's doing and 41% say they will vote for him. So Donald's true core base is probably less than 40%, but there are a lot of people who want to believe and if he just STFU, let an expert do the job and go golfing he might still get elected! Donald's poll numbers have a habit magiclly rebounding to dangerous levels, there are many who want and need to believe in him, all Teflon Don has to do is stay off twitter and STFU.
> 
> Turn the heat up to red hot and the teflon tends to smoke, scorch and break down though.


He can't do it. It's ingrained and not because he doesn't want to, he simply can't stay away from publicity, cameras, confrontation and the adulation he gets at his hate fests (notice how he claps for himself, he's "a cheahleadah"). Subsequently, he puts his foot in his mouth, a lot. He must like the taste of his toe jam.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2020)

topcat said:


> He can't do it. It's ingrained and not because he doesn't want to, he simply can't stay away from publicity, cameras, confrontation and the adulation he gets at his hate fests (notice how he claps for himself, he's "a cheahleadah"). Subsequently, he puts his foot in his mouth, a lot. He must like the taste of his toe jam.


*Trump Goes Off the Rails on Twitter and Fox News: A Closer Look*





Seth takes a closer look at Trump reeling off fantasies about the coronavirus just "going away" after two West Wing aides test positive and unemployment soars to its highest level since the Great Depression.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2020)

topcat said:


> He can't do it. It's ingrained and not because he doesn't want to, he simply can't stay away from publicity, cameras, confrontation and the adulation he gets at his hate fests (notice how he claps for himself, he's "a cheahleadah"). Subsequently, he puts his foot in his mouth, a lot. He must like the taste of his toe jam.


Trump watches Morning Joe and Joe deliberately baits him and the republicans who should know better than to follow him, but the majority of their shrinking base have become fanatical Trumpers. Less than 40% of the population are driving Trump's agenda and protecting him from congress, they have a racist agenda and it's the glue that binds their tribalism together. Donald has no ideology or agenda other than getting reelected so he can run out the clock on many of his crimes and try to avoid prison and humiliation in court. This former democrat from NYC, has no fixed policy positions or ideology, just a racist dog whistle blown into a bullhorn, those who still support him are driven by fear, hate and greed. He has gathered every con man, psycho, asshole, stupid dupe and racist sucker in America to his banner, for the fight of good vs evil that is the 2020 election.


----------



## hanimmal (May 12, 2020)

topcat said:


> He can't do it. It's ingrained and not because he doesn't want to, he simply can't stay away from publicity, cameras, confrontation and the adulation he gets at his hate fests (notice how he claps for himself, he's "a cheahleadah"). Subsequently, he puts his foot in his mouth, a lot. He must like the taste of his toe jam.


lol and he is also highly motivated by delaying his upcoming date with the law and really really doesn't want it to be in January. I think Trump is going to need to do everything he can to try to get off, and is going to do everything he can to get re-elected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2020)

Diplomacy is war by other means and elections can become civil wars by other means too and have become that in America. Trump took the Nixon southern strategy and put it on steroids and speed, the fact that a NYC liberal could so quickly capture the party base was the result of a long process of racist driven radicalisation and driving the RHINO's out of the party, anybody with a shred of integrity left when Trump became POTUS. The election of Obama cemented the GOP as a regional racist party and galvanized radical support, Trump completed the process of poisoning the party. Cheeto Jesus has separated the sheep from the goats and made all the ugliness plain to see. In a way he has left his supporters publicly naked in the stark light of day, exposing them and decent people can more easily see them for who they really are.


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> lol and he is also highly motivated by delaying his upcoming date with the law and really really doesn't want it to be in January. I think Trump is going to need to do everything he can to try to get off, and is going to do everything he can to get re-elected.


Yeah, he seems to think the divide thing is the best option he has and will pull out the stops, blaming everyone else he can, going back to Roosevelt.
Edit: Can't you just hear him say "Truman left us with no ammunition and bare shelves and the tests were broken"? It's not far off.


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Diplomacy is war by other means and elections can become civil wars by other means too and have become that in America. Trump took the Nixon southern strategy and put it on steroids and speed, the fact that a NYC liberal could so quickly capture the party base was the result of a long process of racist driven radicalisation and driving the RHINO's out of the party, anybody with a shred of integrity left when Trump became POTUS. The election of Obama cemented the GOP as a regional racist party and galvanized radical support, Trump completed the process of poisoning the party. Cheeto Jesus has separated the sheep from the goats and made all the ugliness plain to see. In a way he has left his supporters publicly naked in the stark light of day, exposing them and decent people can more easily see them for who they really are.


 A conman is an opportunist. He knows his audience and merely observes and listens to their fear and hostility, then gives them what they crave. There's no genius about it. It's nearly as old a profession as prostitute.


----------



## hanimmal (May 12, 2020)

topcat said:


> A conman is an opportunist. He knows his audience and merely observes and listens to their fear and hostility, then gives them what they crave. There's no genius about it. It's nearly as old a profession as prostitute.


He is basically a pimp.

What came first the prostitute, john, or the pimp? ...


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> What came first the prostitute, john, or the pimp?


if the whore has any talent whatsoever, the john came first.


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> He is basically a pimp.
> 
> What came first the prostitute, john, or the pimp? ...


Prostitute. You can't have either of the others without it. Ba dum tsh.


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2020)

The secret why Trump won't release his taxes (2019) - CNN Video


CNN's Chris Cillizza says President Donald Trump has constructed a narrative in which he clawed his way to the top by sheer will. The New York Times released a story that calls that narrative into question. Were Trump's financial successes heavily funded by his father Fred? (Spoiler alert: Yes.)




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2020)

look at these disrespectful, fat cows who say 'your life doesn't matter'..happy the state shut them down!











A Colorado Restaurant Hosted A Crowd On Mother's Day. It's Now Been Closed Down


Hundreds of people visited the C&C Coffee and Kitchen, including some who praised its defiance in allowing a capacity crowd to eat breakfast burritos in its dining room.




www.npr.org


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> if the whore has any talent whatsoever, the john came first.


Prostitutes don't come. "Ask Slovenia that question, don't ask me."


----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> look at these disrespectful, fat cows who say 'your life doesn't matter'..happy the state shut them down!
> 
> View attachment 4563191
> 
> ...


so glad Polis yanked their license.


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2020)

Does Rand Paul have ADD or something? What's with the constant fidgeting and spinning his chair around during the pandemic hearing?

He's going to screw himself into the floor.

oh! and go right ahead and open Kentucky..you have my blessing.


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2020)

Trumpy* has a new love- Elon Musk.






Donald J. Trump

@realDonaldTrump
·
4h

California should let Tesla & 
@elonmusk
open the plant, NOW. It can be done Fast & Safely!


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2020)

McConnell and his donors


----------



## captainmorgan (May 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260288780919070720


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260288780919070720


+rep

'Pandumbic..a man immune to information..'LMFAO..really well done!


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2020)

Bitch McCornhole is a liar! Not news, is it?


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2020)

Me, me..me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260177007490600960


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Me, me..me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260177007490600960
> View attachment 4563450


"The Federal stockpile is supposed to be _our stockpile_, not a stockpile for the states to then use." -boy-in-law Jarhead Kushner. (buy a pair of adult, male shoulders...sheesh!)


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 12, 2020)

topcat said:


> "The Federal stockpile is supposed to be _our stockpile_, not a stockpile for the states to then use." -boy-in-law Jarhead Kushner. (buy a pair of adult, male shoulders...sheesh!)


Broader shoulders, natural skin colour and a personality will be available in the latest Kushner model due out this summer


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2020)

topcat said:


> "The Federal stockpile is supposed to be _our stockpile_, not a stockpile for the states to then use." -boy-in-law Jarhead Kushner. (buy a pair of adult, male shoulders...sheesh!)


in other Jared news..hot off the press in no particular order of fail.









Jared Kushner's task force 'hampered coronavirus response'


The former insider complained the president's son-in-law's group is under-qualified and under-resourced to command such influence over the White House's response.




www.dailymail.co.uk












Jared Kushner Admits There's 'Risk' in Reopening the Country Too Soon


During TIME 100 Talks, Jared Kushner acknowledged that there was a "risk" in pushing Americans to get back to work too quickly.




time.com












Newly released transcript shows Jared Kushner misled Congress about a contact involving Russia


Kushner downplayed ties to a friend acting as a backchannel to Russia in House testimony.




www.motherjones.com


----------



## Jimdamick (May 12, 2020)

That supposedly an intelligent human, but definitely an asshole representing Kentucky, the home of sister/daughter fucking & generally a land of incest which they are noted for ( I'm not making this up  ), Sen. Rand Paul criticized Dr. Anthony Fauci today and suggested that he and the other leading U.S. health officials have incorrectly predicted how widespread the coronavirus pandemic would be in America.

"I think we ought to have a little bit of humility in our belief that we know what’s best for the economy," Paul said this morning during the Senate coronavirus response oversight hearing. "And as much as I respect you, Dr. Fauci, I don’t think you’re the end-all. I don’t think you’re the one person that gets to make a decision."

Who then makes that decision, that POS madman Trump in the WH, who said it will "simply go away"

"We’re opening up a lot of economies around the U.S., and I hope that people who are predicting doom and gloom and saying, 'Oh, we can’t do this, will admit that they were wrong if there isn’t a surge because I think that’s what’s going to happen,"

Asshole then continued (his neighbor who kicked the shit out of him should have finished the job & killed him) and then said

"In rural states we never really reached any sort of pandemic levels in Kentucky and other states. We have less deaths in Kentucky than we have in an average flu season."

"We really ought to be doing it school district by school district," he said. "The power needs to be dispersed because people make wrong predictions, and really, the history of this when we look back will be of wrong prediction after wrong prediction after wrong prediction."

More than 80,000 people have died of the coronavirus in the United States already, and there have been more than 1.3 million cases confirmed as of today, and this idiot basically said to Dr Fauci I think you are exaggerating the danger of the Virus?

Jesus fucking Christ, what has this country done to itself by electing, continuously, people like Rand Paul, Mitch McConnell, Jim Jordan & Matt Gaetz.

I guess we actually deserve too die, because we actually did bring it upon ourselves by electing these MINDLESS FUCKING FOOLS!!! to lead us.

Time for a drink now.

Slainte


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That supposedly an intelligent human, but definitely an asshole representing Kentucky, the home of sister/daughter fucking & generally a land of incest which they are noted for ( I'm not making this up  ), Sen. Rand Paul criticized Dr. Anthony Fauci today and suggested that he and the other leading U.S. health officials have incorrectly predicted how widespread the coronavirus pandemic would be in America.
> 
> "I think we ought to have a little bit of humility in our belief that we know what’s best for the economy," Paul said this morning during the Senate coronavirus response oversight hearing. "*And as much as I respect you, Dr. Fauci, I don’t think you’re the end-all. I don’t think you’re the one person that gets to make a decision."*
> 
> ...


Luckily, Rand Paul doesn't either.


----------



## hanimmal (May 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That supposedly an intelligent human, but definitely an asshole representing Kentucky, the home of sister/daughter fucking & generally a land of incest which they are noted for ( I'm not making this up  ), Sen. Rand Paul criticized Dr. Anthony Fauci today and suggested that he and the other leading U.S. health officials have incorrectly predicted how widespread the coronavirus pandemic would be in America.
> 
> "I think we ought to have a little bit of humility in our belief that we know what’s best for the economy," Paul said this morning during the Senate coronavirus response oversight hearing. "And as much as I respect you, Dr. Fauci, I don’t think you’re the end-all. I don’t think you’re the one person that gets to make a decision."
> 
> ...


He was there early choice of the Russians in 2014 before Trump jumped into the race.



They were using him to rally the racists.


----------



## hanimmal (May 12, 2020)

I can just imagine the spit take that had to have happened when Putin was brainstorming how to fuck our election and they were going through the list and they got to Trump's name and someone told the room what kompromat they had on Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2020)

Kim Jong Un had the virus and that's why he wasn't seen for awhile.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2020)

* A really big blue wave...*


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2020)

Greatest increases of covid deaths projected in Republican states. "Gee, that's too bad."









Greatest increases of COVID deaths projected in Republican states


A Yahoo Finance analysis of a University of Washington model has found that the greatest increase of coronavirus deaths will be in Republican states.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2020)

topcat said:


> Greatest increases of covid deaths projected in Republican states. "Gee, that's too bad."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's because it had to get there and spread which was interrupted by the stay at home order to flatten NY curve. it's their turn now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2020)

topcat said:


> Greatest increases of covid deaths projected in Republican states. "Gee, that's too bad."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those GOP senators up for election in november are getting real nervous, they will get a lot more worried when hospitals are overwhelmed and the death toll in their states start. If Nancy does oversight on this fiasco they will have a hard time supporting the blocking of witnesses and documents on this mess. I saw a glimmer of hope in the senate hearings today and when Donald is out of the picture things appear to get done. I think Donald might fire Fauci and maybe a few others who contradict him when he says stupid shit, which is all the time.


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Those GOP senators up for election in november are getting real nervous, they will get a lot more worried when hospitals are overwhelmed and the death toll in their states start. If Nancy does oversight on this fiasco they will have a hard time supporting the blocking of witnesses and documents on this mess. I saw a glimmer of hope in the senate hearings today and when Donald is out of the picture things appear to get done. I think Donald might fire Fauci and maybe a few others who contradict him when he says stupid shit, which is all the time.


#fireBirx


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> * A really big blue wave...*
> View attachment 4563578


My friend painted this


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My friend painted this
> 
> View attachment 4563846


Nice, your friend has talent, a pretty realistic looking blue wave, though I'm a philistine when it comes to art!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nice, your friend has talent, a pretty realistic looking blue wave, though I'm a philistine when it comes to art!


Some more of his work- he's really great at mixing mediums


----------



## Jimdamick (May 12, 2020)

Can you actually believe this shit spewed from Fox, which is actually murderous.

That Fox News bitch Laura Ingraham lauded that asshole Rand Paul for pressing the White House's top infectious disease expert about a range of policies and restrictions that have been adopted because of the coronavirus.

This morning, the Director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases Dr. Anthony Fauci testified before senators on the Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions Committee, including Rand Paul, who took the opportunity to raise skepticism about Fauci's response to the coronavirus pandemic.

This is what that flaming cunt then actually Tweeted

"What @RandPaul did today at the hearing was the clearest, most concise, informed, practical response to the unaccountable COVID health experts & shutdowns I've heard from any elected official. "Freedom, Period".

I would say to her if I could get within earshot, go into your closet or bedside drawer, or where ever, and pull out your biggest dildo (I'm pretty sure she has more than one  )
and 1st shove it up your flabby ass & then suck on it, because you not only a useless piece of shit, but your also a danger too society. 

But on the bright side, her listener's are all fucking idiots & believe her & hopefully listen to her advice & die as a result.

I just hope they don't infect anyone else on the way that is simply trying to survive in this pile of shit that her idol, Trump, created.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 12, 2020)

This is pretty good for a giggle


----------



## Jimdamick (May 12, 2020)

This is better (I've been drinking since the hearing, so you might want to ignore me  )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

*A new poll says that in Wisconsin with seniors 60 and over Biden leads Trump by 18+ points* and they will also influence their children's vote too. The seniors are scared, concerned, paying attention to the pandemic news and their tolerance of bullshit has gone way down lately. Seniors vote the most of any demographic grouping and the numbers turning against Trump and the GOP continue to grow, often with age comes wisdom, as well as senility!
55% to 37% and they haven't even had any oversight investigations of the coronavirus yet. Most seniors remember a time when a competently lead US government could get shit done and watched as men went to the moon. They know a failure of leadership and incompetence when they see it and they see it most clearly when their lives are on the line.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Can you actually believe this shit spewed from Fox, which is actually murderous.


The answer is yes. Yes I can.


----------



## topcat (May 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Can you actually believe this shit spewed from Fox, which is actually murderous.
> 
> That Fox News bitch Laura Ingraham lauded that asshole Rand Paul for pressing the White House's top infectious disease expert about a range of policies and restrictions that have been adopted because of the coronavirus.
> 
> ...


Laura Ingraham is a she-male. "Not that there's anything wrong with that." Fux gotta be careful who they pick up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

*How covid-19 could change the financial world order | The Economist*





America has dominated global finance for decades. But could covid-19 tip the balance of financial power in China's favour?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> #fireBirx


If she keeps doing shit shows with Donald she might hang herself with her own scarf! I thought she was gonna shit in her panties when Donald proposed his Lysol and light treatment, from the shocked look on her face it was obvious she realized she was dealing with a complete moron and ignoramus. It's a good thing she was frozen in fright or she would have covered her face with her hand like Fauci, when she thought, "Oh my fucking God", like everybody else who heard it. I know I did, had to pick my jaw up off the fucking floor when I saw the Clorox King video.


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

*WE ARE ON TRACK FOR NO ELECTION*

i don't care what lie he's pedaling- called it:

Washington (CNN)Jared Kushner on Wednesday sought to clarify comments casting doubt on whether the 2020 general election will take place as planned on November 3 due to the coronavirus pandemic, saying he wasn't aware of any efforts to change the date after suggesting that it's "too far in the future to tell" whether it will take place then.
Neither the President nor his staff can postpone the election, even in an emergency, according to a 2004 report from the nonpartisan Congressional Research Service. That power rests with Congress, which can pass a statute changing the date of the election, but cannot cancel it altogether. The Constitution also gives states wide latitude to regulate elections within their own borders.









No White House discussions on altering Election Day since Congress decides it, senior official says


There are no conversations inside the White House about altering the date of the general election due to the coronavirus pandemic because that's Congress' decision, a senior Trump administration official told CNN on Wednesday.




www.cnn.com





ask yourself when was the last time Trumpy* followed the Constitution or Congress rules.


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If she keeps doing shit shows with Donald she might hang herself with her own scarf! I thought she was gonna shit in her panties when Donald proposed his Lysol and light treatment, from the shocked look on her face it was obvious she realized she was dealing with a complete moron and ignoramus. It's a good thing she was frozen in fright or she would have covered her face with her hand like Fauci, when she thought, "Oh my fucking God", like everybody else who heard it. I know I did, had to pick my jaw up off the fucking floor when I saw the Clorox King video.


she already did.


----------



## topcat (May 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If she keeps doing shit shows with Donald she might hang herself with her own scarf! I thought she was gonna shit in her panties when Donald proposed his Lysol and light treatment, from the shocked look on her face it was obvious she realized she was dealing with a complete moron and ignoramus. It's a good thing she was frozen in fright or she would have covered her face with her hand like Fauci, when she thought, "Oh my fucking God", like everybody else who heard it. I know I did, had to pick my jaw up off the fucking floor when I saw the Clorox King video.


As far as I'm concerned, she's an enabler. First nodding in agreement in the background, like a good bobble head, then giving shit answers and using the term "granually". "We've got to think of this granually." What the fuck is that? Shop-talk double speak? Who else uses that term? Take some granules and shove them down you're gullet, Birx. Then you might get a feeling what a goose feels like


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> Laura Ingraham is a she-male. "Not that there's anything wrong with that." Fux gotta be careful who they pick up.


i thought jeanine pirro was..that shits dare i say it? nasty.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> *WE ARE ON TRACK FOR NO ELECTION*
> 
> i don't care what lie he's pedaling- called it:
> 
> ...


this is the best case scenario really. trump will not be potus, interim potus will be pelosi. and trump won't have immunity and hopefully charged with felonies which would stop his chance at re-election.


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> As far as I'm concerned, she's an enabler. First nodding in agreement in the background, like a good bobble head, then giving shit answers and using the term "granually". "We've got to think of this granually." What the fuck is that? Shop-talk double speak? Who else uses that term? Take some granules and shove them down you're gullet, Birx. Then you might get a feeling what a goose feels like


granually signifies 'micro'. by grain. as opposed to gradual which is more.


----------



## topcat (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i thought jeanine pirro was..that shits dare i say it? nasty.


They probably "hang" together.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> As far as I'm concerned, she's an enabler. First nodding in agreement in the background, like a good bobble head, then giving shit answers and using the term "granually". "We've got to think of this granually." What the fuck is that? Shop-talk double speak? Who else uses that term? Take some granules and shove them down you're gullet, Birx. Then you might get a feeling what a goose feels like


This is very serious shit and eventually everybody is gonna be held accountable for what they did and what the didn't do. I figure Trump and the republicans are headed for a wipeout in November and Donald will squirm and freak until the inauguration when things will suddenly change. A new congress sits on Jan 3rd and hopefully it will be democratic in the house and senate, then it's Donald's turn to go on Jan 20th when his term expires at high noon.


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> this is the best case scenario really. trump will not be potus, interim potus will be pelosi. and trump won't have immunity and hopefully charged with felonies which would stop his chance at re-election.


he doesn't just go away if there's no election, this is where he turns into full dictator..that's why this thought process that's being floated is so fvcking dangerous..are the ivanka trump voting booths that china gave patent, ready for install?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he doesn't just go away if there's no election, this is where he turns into full dictator..that's why this thought process that's being floated is so fvcking dangerous.


sure he does. pelosi as interim can have him physically removed. he doesn't carryover as potus until the elections are held again. that's not how it workss


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If she keeps doing shit shows with Donald she might hang herself with her own scarf! I thought she was gonna shit in her panties when Donald proposed his Lysol and light treatment, from the shocked look on her face it was obvious she realized she was dealing with a complete moron and ignoramus. It's a good thing she was frozen in fright or she would have covered her face with her hand like Fauci, when she thought, "Oh my fucking God", like everybody else who heard it. I know I did, had to pick my jaw up off the fucking floor when I saw the Clorox King video.


I believe she strokes Trump’s ego to ensure medical professionals are involved in the decision making process. He listens to her because he thinks she thinks he is smart.

Is she another apologist for Trump’s stupidity? Yes. But I believe she is doing it for her country. Unlike the other apologists who are doing it for money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he doesn't just go away if there's no election, this is where he turns into full dictator..that's why this thought process that's being floated is so fvcking dangerous..are the ivanka trump voting booths that china gave patent, ready for install?





schuylaar said:


> he doesn't just go away if there's no election, this is where he turns into full dictator..that's why this thought process that's being floated is so fvcking dangerous..are the ivanka trump voting booths that china gave patent, ready for install?


On Jan 20th 2021 when his term expires at high noon he becomes a regular citizen and felon.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> sure he does. pelosi as interim can have him physically removed. he doesn't carryover as potus until the elections are held again. that's not how it workss


If an election can be held during a civil war it can be held now.


----------



## topcat (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> granually signifies 'micro'. by grain. as opposed to gradual which is more.


I know what "granule" means. "Think of it granually" is just an insult to the intelligence and talking down to us.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 13, 2020)

I predict however there will be no debates. Trump can’t even handle a press briefing without a meltdown.


----------



## topcat (May 13, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I believe she strokes Trump’s ego to ensure medical professionals are involved in the decision making process. He listens to her because he thinks she thinks he is smart.
> 
> Is she another apologist for Trump’s stupidity? Yes. But I believe she is doing it for her country. Unlike the other apologists who are doing it for money.


I gave her that benefit, initially. I've lost respect.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> I gave her that benefit, initially. I've lost respect.


I get it. It’s disgusting to watch.


----------



## topcat (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he doesn't just go away if there's no election, this is where he turns into full dictator..that's why this thought process that's being floated is so fvcking dangerous..are the ivanka trump voting booths that china gave patent, ready for install?


That very CNN article itself makes clear that only Congress can postpone and cannot cancel an election. Does everything need to be ruled by the cowardly right majority of the Supreme Court ("please don't force us to make these decisions")? Since the virus "will go away", it's a moot point, isn't it?
Edit: who is this failure at real estate to be speaking about elections and the constitution? He's a nobody.


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Can you actually believe this shit spewed from Fox, which is actually murderous.
> 
> That Fox News bitch Laura Ingraham lauded that asshole Rand Paul for pressing the White House's top infectious disease expert about a range of policies and restrictions that have been adopted because of the coronavirus.
> 
> ...


if they want to go out, let them..open your business to no one..nobody's rushing out but the trumpers*.

as long as the government is paying me to stay home? that's what i'm going to do- a novel idea.


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> sure he does. pelosi as interim can have him physically removed. he doesn't carryover as potus until the elections are held again. that's not how it workss


cite it.


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> I know what "granule" means. "Think of it granually" is just an insult to the intelligence and talking down to us.


i'm sorry i didn't get that from your post..now i understand.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> cite it.


It's in the constitution, states run elections and congresses term expires on jan 31st too and the new congress replaces them on Jan 3rd. If only blue states hold elections, then only they would seat members in the new congress, no election, no state representation. Likewise when Trump's term expires he's gone too, only electoral votes from blues states who held elections would be counted, along with the red states that held elections too. To propose canceling an election, especially when you're trailing in the polls is to lose an election.


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's in the constitution, states run elections and congresses term expires on jan 31st too and the new congress replaces them on Jan 3rd. If only blue states hold elections, then only they would seat members in the new congress, no election, no state representation. Likewise when Trump's term expires he's gone too, only electoral votes from blues states who held elections would be counted, along with the red states that held elections too. T*o propose canceling an election, especially when you're trailing in the polls is to lose an election.*


like any good dictator..






when was the last time he followed the rules of our Constitution?


----------



## topcat (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> if they want to go out, let them..open your business to no one..nobody's rushing out but the trumpers*.
> 
> as long as the government is paying me to stay home? that's what i'm going to do- a novel idea.


"The crowd is staying away in droves"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

Rick Bright will warn Congress of 'darkest winter in modern history' without ramped up coronavirus response


Dr. Rick Bright, the ousted director of a key federal office charged with developing medical countermeasures, will testify before Congress on Thursday that the Trump administration was unprepared for the coronavirus pandemic and warn that the the US will face "unprecedented illness and...




www.cnn.com





*Rick Bright will warn Congress of 'darkest winter in modern history' without ramped up coronavirus response*

(CNN)Dr. Rick Bright, the ousted director of a key federal office charged with developing medical countermeasures, will testify before Congress on Thursday that the Trump administration was unprepared for the coronavirus pandemic and warn that the the US will face "unprecedented illness and fatalities" without additional preparations.

"Our window of opportunity is closing. If we fail to develop a national coordinated response, based in science, I fear the pandemic will get far worse and be prolonged, causing unprecedented illness and fatalities," Bright is expected to say Thursday, according to his prepared testimony obtained by CNN. "Without clear planning and implementation of the steps that I and other experts have outlined, 2020 will be darkest winter in modern history."
Bright is set to testify Thursday morning before the House Committee on Energy and Commerce's health subcommittee after he filed a whistleblower complaint last week alleging he was removed from his post in retaliation for opposing the broad use of a drug frequently touted by President Donald Trump as a coronavirus treatment.

Bright will reiterate that he believes he was removed from his post because he "resisted efforts to promote and enable broad access to an unproven drug, chloroquine, to the American people without transparent information on the potential health risks."

Bright is seeking to be reinstated to his position as the head of the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority (BARDA) and the Office of Special Counsel, which is reviewing Bright's complaint, has determined there is reason to believe his removal was retaliatory and is recommending he be reinstated during its investigation, according to Bright's attorneys.

A Department of Health and Human Services spokesperson responded that it was "a personnel matter that is currently under review" but said it "strongly disagrees with the allegations and characterizations."
Expanding on his whistleblower complaint, Bright is expected to testify that he sought to warn his superiors about potential shortages of critical medical supplies earlier this year, but that his "urgency was dismissed" and that he "faced hostility and marginalization from HHS officials" after conveying his concerns about shortages to a senior White House official, Peter Navarro.

"As I reflect on the past few months of this outbreak, it is painfully clear that we were not as prepared as we should have been. We missed early warning signals and we forgot important pages from our pandemic playbook," Bright will testify, according to his written testimony.
In his written testimony, Bright also calls for several key steps to improve the federal government's response to the pandemic and head off a spike in cases in the fall, including increasing public education of preventative measures, ramping up production of essential medical supplies and developing a national testing strategy.
"The virus is out there, it's everywhere. We need to be able to find it, to isolate it and to stop it from infecting more people," Bright plans to say. "We need tests that are accurate, rapid, easy to use, low cost, and available to everyone who needs them."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

In this day and age anybody can become a spy by using the picture or the video function on their cell phone, they can easily photograph documents that that come accross their desks and leak them to the press.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Leaked White House data: Infections spiking over 1,000% in some areas


Trump claims cases are falling everywhere. An unreleased task force report shows massive spikes in the heartland




www.salon.com





*Leaked White House data shows infections spiking more than 1,000% in rural areas that backed Trump*
*Trump claims cases are falling everywhere. An unreleased task force report shows massive spikes in the heartland*

A leaked unreleased White House coronavirus task force report showing cases spiking in areas across the country has undercut President Donald Trump's claim that cases are declining across the nation.

"You know, the numbers are coming down very rapidly all throughout the country, by the way," Trump declared at a Monday news conference. "There may be one exception, but all throughout the country, the numbers are coming down rapidly."


This is, of course, not true. Though cases are decreasing in 14 states, they are rising in nine states, according to The New York Times. A lack of widespread testing in 27 other states, plus Washington and Puerto Rico, suggests that cases in those areas are being undercounted.

But a leaked coronavirus task force report obtained by NBC News shows that some parts of the country — rural counties in Tennessee and Kansas — have seen cases balloon by more than 1,000% in a matter of one week. Other counties in Missouri, Nebraska, Minnesota and Wisconsin saw increases of more than 400%.

Dr. John Ross, a professor at Harvard Medical School, pointed out that all but one of the top 10 counties that saw the largest increases voted for President Donald Trump in 2016.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In this day and age anybody can become a spy by using the picture or the video function on their cell phone, they can easily photograph documents that that come accross their desks and leak them to the press.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


it's spiked in rural Weld County which is just east of Larimer where I am. JBS is in Weld, went back to business and NEVER tested the returning employees.

“They treat you like you’re nothing, like you’re an animal".” 









"The workers are being sacrificed": As cases mounted, meatpacker JBS kept people on crowded factory floors


With coronavirus outbreaks at two-thirds of the company's beef processing plants, employees are asking, "Why didn't they help protect us?"




www.motherjones.com


----------



## rkymtnman (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> cite it.


G-o-o-g-l-e


----------



## captainmorgan (May 13, 2020)

You can't fix stupid, maga idiots also think teachers are to blame for their illiteracy.










Almost 50% of Republicans blame the ‘scientific community’ for coronavirus death toll


Republican messaging on China’s culpability for the coronavirus outbreak seems to be working, according to a new Morning Consult poll that was published this Friday showing that 73 percent of U.S. now believe the Chinese government bears at least some responsibility for the outbreak. According...




deadstate.org


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

Her employer has started using software called Time Doctor. It downloads videos of employees' screens while they work. It also can enable a computer's webcam to take a picture of the employee every 10 minutes.

"If you're idle for a few minutes, if you go to the bathroom or whatever, a pop-up will come up and it'll say, 'You have 60 seconds to start working again or we're going to pause your time,' " the woman said.









Your Boss Is Watching You: Work-From-Home Boom Leads To More Surveillance


With more people now working from home, employers are increasingly relying on tracking software to monitor what employees do when they're on the clock.




www.npr.org





so employers need software to be able to tell if their employee is productive? you can't tell by their performance? so what if someone has their FB or YT open at the same time they are working on their job window? people have play lists and listen to music, podcasts etc in the background. . Fvckers


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> G-o-o-g-l-e


it was your claim that you need to prove or it's invalid. those are the rules. i cite most every thing i post to prove it's fact versus opinion.


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> You can't fix stupid, maga idiots also think teachers are to blame for their illiteracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


many years ago my dad told me my aunt died because she was hit by a car which released cancer in her body which ultimately she succumbed to- breast cancer..i was 13 at the time. He told me to stay away from the hospital because once you go in you won't come out..and as a child albeit a questioning one, i still started to believe what i was told but then i grew up and realized that was the superstitions of those who didn't understand facts and science and that if you ignore your body- you're right, you may never come out of the hospital

my aunt was hit by a car and went to the hospital where she was diagnosed with breast cancer..apparently since it was ignored she was already like in Stage 4 and that was 1973 soooooooooooo..to this day, i'm sure he'd swear 'Aunt Sophie got hit by a car and got cancer'.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it was your claim that you need to prove or it's invalid. those are the rules. i cite most every thing i post to prove it's fact versus opinion.


sorry dear but then you must first prove that Trump stays on as POTUS without an election. those are the rules, right?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it was your claim that you need to prove or it's invalid. those are the rules. i cite most every thing i post to prove it's fact versus opinion.


Citation?


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Citation?


any debater worth their salt provides citation, Bucky.


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> sorry dear but then you must first prove that Trump stays on as POTUS without an election. those are the rules, right?


No, it was you first who made the claim..that's how it works Trumper*.

However, I do seem to recall his 'wanting to look into president for life' comment and that's on tape.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> any debater worth their salt provides citation, Bucky.


Citation?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> any debater worth their salt provides citation, Bucky.


by all means, show us where Trump remains POTUS with a delayed election


----------



## rkymtnman (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> No, it was you first who made the claim..that's how it works Trumper*.


your post was first where you insinuated that Trump would remain POTUS if there was no election. You said you "called it. "


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> your post was first where you insinuated that Trump would remain POTUS if there was no election. You said you "called it. "


because i included citation in which it's been leaked that Boy Wonder is already floating the idea..duh!

all evidence that flows into my OPINION of he's not leaving..i likened him to a tick back in 2016 in which 'you'll need to get all the legs'..he has NO INTENTION OF LEAVING and HE'S TAKING US WITH HIM..

and like all CRAZY PEOPLE..HE'S TAKING US WITH HIM.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> because i included citation in which it's been leaked that Boy Wonder is already floating the idea..duh!


Citation?


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Citation?


 i'll get right on that..


----------



## rkymtnman (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> because i included citation in which it's been leaked that Boy Wonder is already floating the idea..duh!


ok, i'll play along.
Trump's term expires Jan 20, 2021. That was the 4 years that he was elected for. Similar to if trump/pence both croak, Pelosi takes over. same rules apply here.


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> ok, i'll play along.
> Trump's term expires Jan 20, 2021. That was the 4 years that he was elected for. Similar to if trump/pence both croak, Pelosi takes over. same rules apply here.


the handwriting is on the wall, friend.


----------



## topcat (May 13, 2020)

And now, for something completely different.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 13, 2020)

That thing, that fucking it, that piece of human garbage named Donald J Trump running/ruining/destroying this country, this morning described as not acceptable a warning given by the top U.S. infectious disease expert Anthony Fauci yesterday about the dangers of reopening the economy too quickly.





__





Trump calls Fauci remarks on risks to reopening economy unacceptable






www.msn.com





"To me it's not an acceptable answer," Trump told reporters at the White House, noting he was surprised by the response Fauci gave to lawmakers in testimony to the U.S. Senate yesterday.

Why is it not acceptable?

Because "deep down in my gut, I know it will go away"?

It WILL NEVER GO AWAY, YOU FUCKING IMBECILE, UNTIL A VACINE IS DEVELOPED!!!!

Jesus Christ, of all the times in the History of the World & Mankind & the USA we have Trump leading us all straight to Hell.

Nice


----------



## TacoMac (May 13, 2020)

I love when he was asked about the new child illness attached to Covid-19 and was it worth risking going back to school, Trump once again said,"well it's a very small number".

The guy is a ghoul.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

Vitamin D Determines Severity in COVID-19: Researchers Urge Government to Change Advice


Trinity College Dublin researchers point to changes in government advice in Wales, England and Scotland. Researchers from Trinity College Dublin are calling on the government in Ireland to change recommendations for vitamin D supplements. A new publication from Dr. Eamon Laird and Professor Ro



scitechdaily.com





*Vitamin D Determines Severity in COVID-19: Researchers Urge Government to Change Advice*

_Trinity College Dublin researchers point to changes in government advice in Wales, England and Scotland._

Researchers from Trinity College Dublin are calling on the government in Ireland to change recommendations for vitamin D supplements.

A new publication from Dr. Eamon Laird and Professor Rose Anne Kenny, School of Medicine, and the Irish Longitudinal Study on Ageing (TILDA), in collaboration with Professor Jon Rhodes at University of Liverpool, highlights the association between vitamin D levels and mortality from COVID-19.

The authors of the article, just published in the _Irish Medical Journal_, analyzed all European adult population studies, completed since 1999, which measured vitamin D and compared vitamin D and death rates from COVID-19.

Vitamin D is produced in the skin from UVB sunlight exposure and is transported to the liver and then the kidney where it is changed into an active hormone that increases calcium transport from food in the gut and ensures calcium is adequate to keep the skeleton strong and free of osteoporosis.

But vitamin D can also support the immune system through a number of immune pathways involved in fighting SARS-CoV-2. Many recent studies confirm the pivotal role of vitamin D in viral infections.

This study shows that, counter intuitively, countries at lower latitude and typically sunny countries, such as Spain and Northern Italy, had low concentrations of vitamin D and high rates of vitamin D deficiency. These countries also experienced the highest infection and death rates in Europe.

The northern latitude countries of Norway, Finland, and Sweden, have higher vitamin D levels despite less UVB sunlight exposure, because supplementation and fortification of foods is more common. These Nordic countries have lower COVID-19 infection and death rates. The correlation between low vitamin D levels and death from COVID-19 is statistically significant.

The authors propose that, whereas optimizing vitamin D levels will certainly benefit bone and muscle health, the data suggests that it is also likely to reduce serious COVID-19 complications. This may be because vitamin D is important in regulation and suppression of the inflammatory cytokine response, which causes the severe consequences of COVID-19 and ‘acute respiratory distress syndrome’ associated with ventilation and death.

Professor Rose Anne Kenny said:

“In England, Scotland and Wales, public health bodies have revised recommendations since the COVID-19 outbreak. Recommendations now state that all adults should take at least 400 IU vitamin D daily. Whereas there are currently no results from randomized controlled trials to conclusively prove that vitamin D beneficially affects COVID-19 outcomes, there is strong circumstantial evidence of associations between vitamin D and the severity of COVID-19 responses, including death.”

“This study further confirms this association. We call on the Irish government to update guidelines as a matter of urgency and encourage all adults to take supplements during the COVID-19 crisis. Deficiency is frequent in Ireland. Deficiency is most prevalent with age, obesity, in men, in ethnic minorities, in people with diabetes, hypertension and in nursing homes.”

Dr. Eamon Laird added:

“Here we see observational evidence of a link of vitamin D with mortality. Optimizing vitamin D intake to public health guidelines will certainly have benefits for overall health and support immune function. Research like this is still exploratory and we need further trials to have concrete evidence on the level of vitamin D that is needed for optimal immune function. However, studies like this also remind us how low our vitamin D status is in the population (even in sunny countries) and adds further weight to some sort of mandatory vitamin D fortification policy. If the Nordic countries are allowed to do this, there is no reason Ireland, the UK or rest of Europe can’t either.”


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vitamin D Determines Severity in COVID-19: Researchers Urge Government to Change Advice
> 
> 
> Trinity College Dublin researchers point to changes in government advice in Wales, England and Scotland. Researchers from Trinity College Dublin are calling on the government in Ireland to change recommendations for vitamin D supplements. A new publication from Dr. Eamon Laird and Professor Ro
> ...


triggered

I actually never thought your crap about meditation was worth a loose stool too. It's just that I don't think anybody was harmed by it.


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vitamin D Determines Severity in COVID-19: Researchers Urge Government to Change Advice
> 
> 
> Trinity College Dublin researchers point to changes in government advice in Wales, England and Scotland. Researchers from Trinity College Dublin are calling on the government in Ireland to change recommendations for vitamin D supplements. A new publication from Dr. Eamon Laird and Professor Ro
> ...


Weird. You'd think that the sunny countries wouldn't be vitamin d deficit. I wonder why?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Weird. You'd think that the sunny countries wouldn't be vitamin d deficit. I wonder why?


People wear more clothes these days and stay inside with AC to avoid the sun and heat, generally people are adapted to where they lived in evolutionary terms, the closer to the equator the darker the skin. Vitamin D is so important for human survival it turned people white when they moved to upper latitudes!


----------



## Justin-case (May 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> People wear more clothes these days and stay inside with AC to avoid the sun and heat, generally people are adapted to where they lived in evolutionary terms, the closer to the equator the darker the skin. Vitamin D is so important for human survival it turned people white when they moved to upper latitudes!


Superior sunshine absorption


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Superior sunshine absorption


and that's about it!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

Here is a fiasco in the making.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Wisconsin Supreme Court strikes down state's stay-at-home order


The Wisconsin Supreme Court has overturned the state's stay-at-home order, ruling it "unlawful" and "unenforceable" in a high-profile win for the state's Republican-led Legislature.




www.cnn.com





*Wisconsin Supreme Court strikes down state's stay-at-home order*

(CNN)The Wisconsin Supreme Court has overturned the state's stay-at-home order, ruling it "unlawful" and "unenforceable" in a high-profile win for the state's Republican-led Legislature.

In a 4-3 decision Wednesday, the court ruled that Democratic Gov. Tony Evers' administration overstepped its authority when the state Department of Health Services extended the order to May 26.

The ruling comes after the Legislature's Republican leaders filed a lawsuit last month arguing the order would cost Wisconsin residents their jobs and hurt many companies, asserting that if it was left in place, "our State will be in shambles."

The suit was filed specifically against state Department of Health Services Secretary-designee Andrea Palm and other health officials, who made the decision in mid-April to extend the state's "Safer at Home" emergency order. At the same time as the extension, the state loosened some restrictions on certain businesses, including golf courses, public libraries, and arts and crafts stores.
But the justices wrote in their decision Wednesday that "an agency cannot confer on itself the power to dictate the lives of law-abiding individuals as comprehensively as the order does without reaching beyond the executive branch's authority."

Evers, who had ordered Palm to issue the stay-at-home order in late March, has not yet released a statement on the ruling -- though he made his thoughts on the lawsuit clear when it was first filed.
"Republicans are exploiting a global pandemic to further their attempts to undermine the will of the people. But what's at stake goes far beyond political power--lives are on the line," he tweeted at the time.
"This isn't a game. This isn't funny," he wrote. "People die every day because of this virus -- often times painful and lonely deaths -- and the more we delay or play political games the more people die."

Still, Republican Assembly Speaker Robin Vos and Senate Majority Leader Scott Fitzgerald claimed in a joint statement after filing their lawsuit that there's "immense frustration regarding the extension" of the order and that Evers "has denied the people a voice through this unprecedented administrative overreach."
"Unfortunately, that leaves the legislature no choice but to ask the Supreme Court to rein in this obvious abuse of power," they said.
"Wisconsinites deserve certainty, transparency, and a plan to end the constant stream of executive orders that are eroding both the economy and their liberty even as the state is clearly seeing a decline in Covid infections."
Wisconsin Democrats, however, have argued that the health crisis "will only get worse if we end Safer at Home before it's safe to."
Public health professionals have repeatedly stressed the dangers of relaxing social distancing measures too early.

Experts widely agree that states and localities will need robust testing and contact tracing programs in order to control the pandemic without strict social distancing measures, but many states -- including Wisconsin -- have reported shortages of critical supplies needed to run coronavirus tests.
That's a problem because experts say the ability to quickly identify new coronavirus cases -- and then quarantine those who might have been exposed -- will be crucial to returning to normal life.

As of Wednesday, Wisconsin had more than 10,902 confirmed cases of coronavirus and 421 deaths, according to the state's Department of Health Services.


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2020)

even Biden thinks Trumpy* is going to pull some on why the election can't happen:

Joe Biden, told donors at a virtual fundraising event, "Mark my words, I think he is going to try to kick back the election some, come up with some rationale why it can't be held."









Jared Kushner's bizarre comment | CNN


Despite the odd evasiveness of Kushner's answer to a question about the Nov. 3 election, Trump can't postpone an election, writes Frida Ghitis. But the President may be pondering other options anyway, as he is transparently working to block mail-in voting efforts and claiming falsely that mailed...




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Jared Kushner's bizarre comment | CNN
> 
> 
> Despite the odd evasiveness of Kushner's answer to a question about the Nov. 3 election, Trump can't postpone an election, writes Frida Ghitis. But the President may be pondering other options anyway, as he is transparently working to block mail-in voting efforts and claiming falsely that mailed...
> ...


It's why Trump wants to kill the post office, so they can't mail in ballots, he's fucked and desperate, they all are starting to see the writing on the wall and it spells PRISON. Donald will do anything to win, its a matter of life and death to him and others, to lose is to go through Hell, be stripped of wealth and end up in federal prison. I suspect Bill Barr is into this shit even deeper than it appears and might end up in prison himself, other AG's have gone to jail before and Barr has about 2,000 former justice officials screaming for his fucking head. Joe will appoint an AG who will get the fuckers head too, if he broke the law and it sure as shit looks like he did with the Ukraine affair, he was part of a criminal conspiracy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

Looking at this I see that Canada needs to tighten up it's containment policies too.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*32 Countries Are Beating Coronavirus. The U.S. Isn't One. | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes looks at how the U.S.’s coronavirus response compares to that of other countries: “It's really hard to look at all this data and come to any conclusion other than that our leaders are failing.” Aired on 05/13/2020.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 13, 2020)

There won’t be a vaccine ... only supplement therapy. It’s like saying we have a cure for cancer and aids , we don’t.

Society has forever changed in this moment. I would never in my wildest dreams, thought that I would be living during a true global catastrophe.

Think about it ...... A brand new virus ( from Coronavirus family ) , we have barely scratched the surface on its true form , it has mutated , it is showing itself in more and more symptom mysteries. How utterly effective the hellish thing is ..... It lays in wait without symptoms showing , airborne , multi temp viability, explosive reproduction within body , showing up in bodily fluids , forces the body’s defenses to basically attack itself and destroy the lungs. It could easily mutate into a full human exterminating form , and There is not a fucking thing we could do about it . I try to be realistic about things .... men fight over policies , money , vanity , greed ........ just paper lives in the end. This virus has us by the balls and people “ need “ to focus on that instead .... We should be leading the largest uniform global response in history against it .... instead of burning bridges and pointing fingers. 

There are many “ human created “ diseases that have *never* officially been “ cured “ . Childhood diseases still thrive , HIV is still here , 
measles cases return .......... humans have always been the catalyst of disease. So it’s not a stretch that such a simple micron size organism could devastate humanity. We core the glacial sheets looking for early life , resurrecting bacteria / viruses to study. We take 
marrow / bone dna of old plague skeletons to isolate and study viruses that have decimated millions. Not even touching on the bioweapon research countries continue to do . Water supplies are contaminated with pathogens , cryptosporidium and sewage.

I have never been a fan of politics or all the yelling and paper shaking at each other. Government is one big chess game to me , position jockeying, the same monarchy type of rule that has been the [email protected] song and dance since the beginning of time. 

IMO I believe this virus will always be with us , babies are being born infected / exposed , it lives on all touch surfaces , it will piggyback on seasonal influenza ( yet another disease NEVER cured ) , life as it was a few months ago is forever changed. Cases are already to show spiking after some relaxation in policies. We will get a resurgence, that’s guaranteed, we are barely in the early stages of what unknown shit awaits us. People are dying “ daily “ all over the world ..... and there is nothing we can do about it. The numbers are going go up to a point that’s anyones guess ....

Here is something funny .... “ You Know in EVERY disaster movie , there is always a scientist NO ONE listens to ! “

Back to my beer ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> There won’t be a vaccine ... only supplement therapy. It’s like saying we have a cure for cancer and aids , we don’t.
> 
> Society has forever changed in this moment. I would never in my wildest dreams, thought that I would be living during a true global catastrophe.
> 
> ...


Here's your problem, solved in November hopefully, call it the national IQ test, or just a test of survival, same thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2020)

*Ousted Vaccine Chief Warns Of 'Darkest Winter' Ahead | NBC Nightly News*





Dr. Rick Bright will testify before a House committee on Thursday. He plans to tell lawmakers, "Our window of opportunity is closing. If we fail to develop a national coordinated response, based in science, I fear the pandemic will get far worse and be prolonged, causing unprecedented illness and fatalities.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

Biden leads nationally with seniors 65 and older by 15% in an election match up!
It seems they don't want to be sacrificed on the altar of herd immunity and can remember how competent presidents would handle something like this. In 2016 seniors went for Trump by 7 points, I wonder why he's lost 22% of them since then? Old folks are saying FUCK TRUMP!

Biden --57%
Trump--42%


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2020)

It wouldn't be the first virus to always be with us.

The flu, the common cold, etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

Could Donald be putting the heat on these two clowns?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FBI Seizes Sen. Richard Burr's Cellphone In Probe Over Stock Sales | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The FBI has seized the cellphone of Sen. Richard Burr, R-N.C., pursuant to a search warrant as part of an investigation of possible insider trading, a senior law enforcement official confirmed to NBC News. Aired on 05/14/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

Joe is rattling Donald's chain again, Biden is leading Trump in the national polls by a mere 5 points and seniors are putting him there with 15 points nationally. Biden leads in Wisconsin and Florida by 20 points among the elderly, it seems they are starting to watch more than Fox news, I'm sure many will influence their children's vote too. The pundits and experts discuss the latest polls.

It's still early days and there's a lot of dying to be done this summer, especially in the red states...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe Biden Leads Trump By Five Points Nationally: Poll | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Joe Biden leads the president by five points nationally, according to new CNN/SSRS polling. Trump is also trailing Biden by 15 points among voters over 65 in polling. The panel discusses. Aired on 05/14/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

It looks like Biden can beat Trump from his basement! He must be saving a ton of money watching Donald on TV dig his own political grave from the comfort of his basement rec room. It will take a lot of propaganda and Russian help to slather the makeup on and put lipstick on this particular pig. It's only going to get worse for Donald as the crisis unfolds and the congressional hearings begin as the death toll mounts in many red states, talk about timing. All of those 23 republican senators up for election will be worried by the time november rolls around if they spend the summer carrying Donald's water. Blocking witnesses and documents over this fiasco would be a monumental mistake on the part of Trump and the GOP, both with the public and the courts. Everybody in the country is being fucked over by this virus and bullshit and everybody is paying close attention and wants answers ASAP. This is where the rubber meets the road so expect some smoke and squealing from Trump, but it doesn't get more serious than this and people won't tolerate that bullshit over this urgent issue.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

Donald is so predictable, of course he's gonna lie and probably fire those who won't lie for him, I wouldn't be surprised if he fires Fauci. The number of deaths will be very hard to hide, there are lot's of independent sources of information, but Donald figures he can choke off the truth.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lawrence: Trump's Reelection Plan Is To Lie About Coronavirus Deaths | The Last Word | MSNBC*





Donald Trump claimed that Dr. Fauci's warning on reopening schools too soon is "not acceptable." Lawrence O'Donnell discusses some of Donald Trump's lies related to the coronavirus. Aired on 5/13/2020.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 14, 2020)

I hope you’re right DIY but we will see.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (May 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It looks like Biden can beat Trump from his basement! He must be saving a ton of money watching Donald on TV dig his own political grave from the comfort of his basement rec room. It will take a lot of propaganda and Russian help to slather the makeup on and put lipstick on this particular pig. It's only going to get worse for Donald as the crisis unfolds and the congressional hearings begin as the death toll mounts in many red states, talk about timing. All of those 23 republican senators up for election will be worried by the time november rolls around if they spend the summer carrying Donald's water. Blocking witnesses and documents over this fiasco would be a monumental mistake on the part of Trump and the GOP, both with the public and the courts. Everybody in the country is being fucked over by this virus and bullshit and everybody is paying close attention and wants answers ASAP. This is where the rubber meets the road so expect some smoke and squealing from Trump, but it doesn't get more serious than this and people won't tolerate that bullshit over this urgent issue.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe is rattling Donald's chain again, Biden is leading Trump in the national polls by a mere 5 points and seniors are putting him there with 15 points nationally. Biden leads in Wisconsin and Florida by 20 points among the elderly, it seems they are starting to watch more than Fox news, I'm sure many will influence their children's vote too. The pundits and experts discuss the latest polls.
> 
> It's still early days and there's a lot of dying to be done this summer, especially in the red states...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Did you see the CNN poll? It says Biden is up by nationally but Trump is up in battleground states. I'm voting for Biden, but I'm seriously worried we are in trouble.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=[URL]https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/05/13/politics/cnn-poll-2020/index.html&ved=2ahUKEwiGhLKm0bPpAhWWGs0KHQY4CacQFjAAegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw3ocdICe1goxupaBVXrY-G3&ampcf=1


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (May 14, 2020)

I can't even post a fucking link correctly.


----------



## topcat (May 14, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Did you see the CNN poll? It says Biden is up by nationally but Trump is up in battleground states. I'm voting for Biden, but I'm seriously worried we are in trouble.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=[URL]https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/05/13/politics/cnn-poll-2020/index.html&ved=2ahUKEwiIrpHtz7PpAhUPCM0KHW0fC1kQFjAAegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw3ocdICe1goxupaBVXrY-G3&ampcf=1[/URL]


No, I didn't, and I don't see it in that link you provided. That said, you have to take all polls with a grain of salt and see exactly who was polled, how many and what the questions were. I don't have time for that, there are cartoons to watch before I pass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hope you’re right DIY but we will see.


Donald has a lot more time to fuck up and there will be a major die off in the red states soon that should panic some GOP senators into shitting in their adult diapers. Oversight of this fiasco is coming and Donald is almost single handedly responsible for it without a doubt, he will have an extremely hard time hiding the facts this time.

For a Canadian this is like watching the drunken neighbors across the street through the living room window wrestle naked on their front lawn. Only there are dead bodies all over the place and they are starting to pile up. If they fuck themselves we get screwed too, even if we do all the right things, the damage will be enormous, much more so because of Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 14, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald has a lot more time to fuck up and there will be a major die off in the red states soon that should panic some GOP senators into shitting in their adult diapers. Oversight of this fiasco is coming and Donald is almost single handedly responsible for it without a doubt, he will have an extremely hard time hiding the facts this time.


Remember the impeachment trial? He should have been gone after that. I like your optimism but I’m not holding my breath



DIY-HP-LED said:


> For a Canadian this is like watching the drunken neighbors across the street through the living room window wrestle naked on their front lawn. Only there are dead bodies all over the place and they are starting to pile up. If they fuck themselves we get screwed too, even if we do all the right things, the damage will be enormous, much more so because of Trump.


Yes. I agree.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Remember the impeachment trial? He should have been gone after that. I like your optimism but I’m not holding my breath
> 
> 
> Yes. I agree.


Oh, they might impeach him, but the public will want answers by a large majority, there is not too much actual division among voters about this. I find it hard to believe that Nancy won't make them carry Donald's water over this fiasco one last time right before the election when lots of people are dying in red states or out of work and hurting. Everything in the 2020 campaign is now about the coronavirus and the inept federal response to it, there will be well over a hundred thousand dead to account for as well.

The only real question in America is will racism and bigotry lead to national suicide with president Jim Jones. A republic, if you can keep it, said Franklin, if you can't you'll get King Donald the first, and the shining city on the hill will be burned to the ground. Rome burned while Nero fiddled and America will die while Donald golfs, lies, bullies and blocks a proper federal response. He's worse than useless, he's dangerous, but he's just 5 points behind Biden in national polling, its a very dangerous time and Donald can't fuck up enough for 41% of the voters.


----------



## Fogdog (May 14, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> There won’t be a vaccine ... only supplement therapy. It’s like saying we have a cure for cancer and aids , we don’t.
> 
> Society has forever changed in this moment. I would never in my wildest dreams, thought that I would be living during a true global catastrophe.
> 
> ...


agree. Politics do matter, though. A good leader and can only do so much good but a bad leader's downside is endless. Also, ignorance. If good public education seems expensive, just look at how much ignorance is costing us. 

lulz at the disaster movie reference.


----------



## topcat (May 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Remember the impeachment trial? He should have been gone after that. I like your optimism but I’m not holding my breath
> 
> 
> Yes. I agree.


Keep breathing, but don't let the optimism fade. After all, it's about all we have left to keep sane. "If we couldn't laugh we would all go insane."-Jimmy Buffett, "Changes in Latitudes"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Did you see the CNN poll? It says Biden is up by nationally but Trump is up in battleground states. I'm voting for Biden, but I'm seriously worried we are in trouble.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=[URL]https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/05/13/politics/cnn-poll-2020/index.html&ved=2ahUKEwiGhLKm0bPpAhWWGs0KHQY4CacQFjAAegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw3ocdICe1goxupaBVXrY-G3&ampcf=1


The thing is, many of those are the same states showing a dramatic uptick in cases and soon deaths, how overwhelmed the hospitals get depends on how stupid the populace and government is. With all the shit coming out on Trump including his taxes, I don't see his poll numbers increasing, but steadily eroding down to his hardcore base of fanatics.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> Keep breathing, but don't let the optimism fade. After all, it's about all we have left to keep sane. "If we couldn't laugh we would all go insane."-Jimmy Buffett, "Changes in Latitudes"


You've got a choice laugh or cry, be a happy warrior and swing yer sword with joy while singing songs of war!  

What will be really interesting is what will happen if Donald loses in November. All the experts and pundits will be discussing his legal fate on TV and it doesn't look good, how long before he's indicted and for what will be the subject of much speculation. All of his minions and regular government people will be reluctant to carry out his illegal orders or destroy evidence of crimes. If he loses, I figure Donald will have a Helluva Christmas watching TV and might go berserk before the new year!


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is so predictable, of course he's gonna lie and probably fire those who won't lie for him, I wouldn't be surprised if he fires Fauci. The number of deaths will be very hard to hide, there are lot's of independent sources of information, but Donald figures he can choke off the truth.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Lawrence: Trump's Reelection Plan Is To Lie About Coronavirus Deaths | The Last Word | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


'if we test, then we'll know'- 45* 5/10/20


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Did you see the CNN poll? It says Biden is up by nationally but Trump is up in battleground states. I'm voting for Biden, but I'm seriously worried we are in trouble.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=[URL]https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/05/13/politics/cnn-poll-2020/index.html&ved=2ahUKEwiGhLKm0bPpAhWWGs0KHQY4CacQFjAAegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw3ocdICe1goxupaBVXrY-G3&ampcf=1


he doesn't have enough voters and will be a mathematical impossibility to win- only mother russia can change the numbers now..


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he doesn't have enough voters and will be a mathematical impossibility to win- only mother russia can change the numbers now..


https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/upshot/presidential-polls-forecast.html

He should be gone but anything’s possible.


----------



## Fogdog (May 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he doesn't have enough voters and will be a mathematical impossibility to win- only mother russia can change the numbers now..


I think you are saying that Trump doesn't have enough voters. If so, I hope you are right. But Trump doesn't need to win over a majority of voters.

What that article said is that Trump is winning in the same states that gave us a minority president via the electoral college. It's a concern. At least to me it is.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I think you are saying that Trump doesn't have enough voters. If so, I hope you are right. But Trump doesn't need to win over a majority of voters.
> 
> What that article said is that Trump is winning in the same states that gave us a minority president via the electoral college. It's a concern. At least to me it is.


It should be a concern to everyone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

Richard Burr to step down as Intelligence Committee chairman


Republican Sen. Richard Burr of North Carolina is stepping aside as chairman of the influential Senate Intelligence Committee while he's under investigation for stock trades he made ahead of the market downturn sparked by the coronavirus pandemic.




www.cnn.com





*Richard Burr to step down as Intelligence Committee chairman*

Washington (CNN)Republican Sen. Richard Burr of North Carolina is stepping aside as chairman of the influential Senate Intelligence Committee while he's under investigation for stock trades he made ahead of the market downturn sparked by the coronavirus pandemic.

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said in a statement Thursday that Burr "contacted me this morning to inform me of his decision to step aside as Chairman of the Intelligence Committee during the pendency of the investigation." He said Burr's resignation as chairman will be effective at the end of the day on Friday.
Burr's decision to step aside as chairman is a stunning development for the North Carolina Republican, who has led the Senate Intelligence Committee through its three-year investigation into Russian election interference that is nearing its completion.
Shortly after McConnell's announcement, Burr told reporters he is resigning as intelligence chair because "this is a distraction to the hard work of the committee and the members and I think the security of the country is too important to have any distractions."
Burr also said he has been cooperating with investigators "since the beginning" and will let the investigation play out.
He stepped down after the FBI served his lawyer with a search warrant and Burr surrendered his phone Wednesday, a senior Justice Department official told CNN. The use of the search warrant had been signed off at the highest levels of the Justice Department, as is protocol, the official said.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

Donald sure is keeping the courts busy and settling a lot of constitutional questions by pushing the envelope until it bursts.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Appeals court greenlights emoluments suit against Trump


The president's attorney said he will ask the Supreme Court to block inquiries into foreign patronage of D.C. Trump hotel.




www.politico.com





*Appeals court greenlights emoluments suit against Trump*
*The president's attorney said he will ask the Supreme Court to block inquiries into foreign patronage of D.C. Trump hotel.*

A lawsuit accusing President Donald Trump of violating the Constitution by accepting foreign government money through his luxury Washington hotel can proceed to fact-gathering about Trump's profits, a federal appeals court ruled Thursday.

The Richmond-based 4th Circuit Court of Appeals voted, 9-6, to reject Trump's bid to shut down the lawsuit the governments of Maryland and the District of Columbia brought alleging violations of the Constitution's emoluments clauses

Trump, who has vigorously fought a series of similar lawsuits for years, will now need relief from the Supreme Court if he wants to block Maryland and D.C. from pressing demands for his business records as his re-election campaign gets into full swing.


An attorney for President Trump, Jay Sekulow, told POLITICO Thursday that Trump will take the issue to the high court.
"We disagree with the decision of the Fourth Circuit," Sekulow said in a text message. "This case is another example of presidential harassment. We will be seeking review at the Supreme Court."
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I think you are saying that Trump doesn't have enough voters. If so, I hope you are right. But Trump doesn't need to win over a majority of voters.
> 
> What that article said is that Trump is winning in the same states that gave us a minority president via the electoral college. It's a concern. At least to me it is.


that's why it doesn't matter if you vote- electoral college.


----------



## Fogdog (May 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> that's why it doesn't matter if you vote- electoral college.


Citation?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

When there's trouble in Kansas...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








McConnell pines for Pompeo as Kansas chaos looms


Republicans fear they could lose a critical Senate seat if the secretary of State doesn't run.




www.politico.com





*McConnell pines for Pompeo as Kansas chaos looms*
*Republicans fear they could lose a critical Senate seat if the secretary of State doesn't run.*

Senate Republicans have a problem in Kansas. And they still think Mike Pompeo is the solution.

Staring at a messy primary, a credible Democratic challenger and a real battle for Senate control, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell is pushing for the secretary of State to jump into the race with just weeks to go until the filing deadline.
*more...*


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (May 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Citation?


Apparently she is not aware that Obama won both the electoral college and popular vote.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)




----------



## topcat (May 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> that's why it doesn't matter if you vote- electoral college.


What's the alternative? Not voting is succumbing. Voting is the only game in town. Until we change the rules of the game, we play it as is.


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When there's trouble in Kansas...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Pompeo would be downgrading and he isn't gong to do that.


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> What's the alternative? Not voting is succumbing. Voting is the only game in town. Until we change the rules of the game, we play it as is.


Everybody who is eligible to vote should.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

*4 key takeaways from whistleblower Rick Bright’s testimony *

Ousted vaccine director and whistleblower Rick Bright testified for more than three hours before the House Committee on Energy and Commerce's health subcommittee. 
Bright slammed the Trump administration’s coronavirus response and urged lawmakers to listen to the voices of scientists to prevent “unprecedented illness and fatalities."

*If you’re just tuning in, here are four key points Bright made in his testimony today:*

*Bright's warnings about supply shortages were ignored multiple times: *Bright said he began to get alerts that the supply chain for masks and other personal protective equipment was “diminishing rapidly” back in January. But when he forwarded the alerts to leadership in the US Department of Health and Human Services, as well as with national infrastructure and stockpile teams, Bright said they were “met with indifference.”
*"There were some attempts to bypass" a vetting process for hydroxychloroquine: *Bright said the Trump administration rushed out recommendations about the drug hydroxychloroquine to treat coronavirus. Asked about attempts to rely on politics rather than science in the response to the pandemic, Bright said: “There were some attempts to bypass that rigorous vetting process that caused me great concern.”
*Bright called for a coordinated strategy to combat the pandemic: *Bright said there is still no “master coordinated plan” and noted that a “comprehensive strategy” was needed to combat the coronavirus pandemic that included widespread testing, tracing and ongoing efforts to “develop a cure.” According to Bright, the Trump administration did not take “critical steps” in time to combat the virus. 
*He cast doubt on the 12- to 18-month timeline for a vaccine: *Bright called the White House’s vaccine timeline an "aggressive schedule” and warned that if the administration rushed too quickly to get out a vaccine, the country may not have a full assessment of the safety of a vaccine.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Everybody who is eligible to vote should.


And if your Progressive candidate isn't on the ballot (again), vote for Trump, right Trumper*??


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> that's why it doesn't matter if you vote- electoral college.


You're in Colorado and it's solid blue, so I guess your vote is about as good as a Canadian's if you choose to stay home. To not vote against Trump is to support him and to not vote at all is to support the republicans, even passive support is still support. There is no middle ground and no fence to sit on in the fight of good vs evil, the choice is stark. The only fences in no man's land are barbed wire, and they hurt the asses of even the women who try to sit on them.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 14, 2020)

They just opened up golf courses here in Ontario! Trying on my new Covid attire:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

This guy knows his shit.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'We're in deep s***,' whistleblower recounts unforgettable email*





Rick Bright, the ousted director of a federal vaccine agency, recalls a mask manufacturer's emailed warning about the lack of protective equipment amid the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4565695


The presidential seal on the carpet was a nice touch.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 14, 2020)

@CunningCanuk put up that kayleigh (new WH whore) and blow up doll pic again por favor. i want that on my facebook feed


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 14, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> @CunningCanuk put up that kayleigh (new WH whore) and blow up doll pic again por favor. i want that on my facebook feed


LMAO. I didn’t post that but when you find out who did I want to see it too.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> LMAO. I didn’t post that but when you find out who did I want to see it too.


shit, i thought it was you. it was awesome. a shot of kayleigh with mouth wide open at a podium and then the blow up doll. was funny as hell


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 14, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4565728


hahahaha!!!!! my man! mucho gracias, senor!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2020)

*Chris Hayes: Trump Continues Abusing Power To Punish ‘Enemies’ & Reward Associates | All In | MSNBC*





What do Richard Burr, Jeff Bezos, Michael Cohen, Barack Obama, and Joe Biden have in common? Chris Hayes explains why we can't trust the Trump administration does anything in good faith, including seizing the phone of Sen. Burr. Aired on 05/14/2020.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 15, 2020)

I wish that proven deadly imbecile Trump was in my State of CT visiting a factory producing PPE's, and yet still refusing too wear one.

He would have been arrested on site, but in PA, that dumb as fuck Red state, all is good





VOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Stay safe


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2020)

The phrase “stupid Trump supporter” is redundant and verbose. Simply saying “Trump supporter” will suffice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2020)

Did you know that 100,000 tombstones spaced 6 feet apart would make a line over 113 miles long!


----------



## topcat (May 15, 2020)

*A stress buster. I need it, I presume others do, too.




*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2020)

*Donald Trump: A Study in Leadership*


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I wish that proven deadly imbecile Trump was in my State of CT visiting a factory producing PPE's, and yet still refusing too wear one.
> 
> He would have been arrested on site, but in PA, that dumb as fuck Red state, all is good
> 
> ...


holy shite! the pic above looks like it was taken in front of the library on University Dr. in Coral Springs FL..


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Donald Trump: A Study in Leadership*


it was such a great idea to have today's press conference in the Rose Garden with all the construction in the neighborhood

does anyone notice now how he controls the mic? it's on for press during the question but turned off as soon as question is said but sometimes it's cut it before they're finished- he also controls volume. you see him standing their give direction.

i can't believe that stupid reporter suggested less deaths to him.


----------



## topcat (May 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Donald Trump: A Study in Leadership*


The "stable genius" doesn't know antibiotics have no effect on viruses (a "smart germ"). But, he's heard he has an uncle who taught at MIT, so maybe... "We'll see what happens." And I thought Dubbaya was dumb, this guy takes the cake. Pound cake.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it was such a great idea to have today's press conference in the Rose Garden with all the construction in the neighborhood


By the team who brought you “Live and Let Die” for campaign music during a pandemic. It really is amateur hour at the White House.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2020)

Dr. fauci is in the background with a mask on, but it kinda looks like a muzzle in the picture... Just imagine Donald's rushed and unsafe vaccine growing a set of horns on every American that took it! MAGA. Didn't the Klingons fuck up their foreheads like that on Startrek?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump names ex-pharma executive, Army general to lead coronavirus vaccine effort


Trump's suggestion that a coronavirus vaccine could come within months has been refuted by prominent health experts and veteran vaccine developers.




www.nbcnews.com







*Trump names ex-pharma executive, Army general to lead coronavirus vaccine effort*
*Trump's suggestion that a coronavirus vaccine could come within months has been refuted by prominent health experts and veteran vaccine developers.*

President Donald Trump on Friday announced a team of two men to lead his administration’s effort to develop a coronavirus vaccine, dubbed “Operation Warp Speed.”

The team consists of Moncef Slaoui, the former head of pharmaceutical giant GlaxoSmithKline's vaccines division, and Gen. Gustave Perna, a four-star U.S. Army general, Trump said during a press conference in the White House Rose Garden.

Slaoui will serve as the chief scientist for the White House initiative and Perna will serve as its chief operating officer, said Trump, whose suggestions that a coronavirus vaccine could come within months have been repeatedly refuted by prominent health experts and veteran vaccine developers.

Trump repeated his timeline objective Friday, saying he wanted a vaccine ready "by the end of the year if we can."

"We would love to see if we can do it prior to the end of the year. We think we are going to have some very good results coming out very quickly," he said.

Trump also indicated that he would urge state governments to reopen their economies regardless of whether the timeline was met, and at one point suggested, without providing evidence, that the virus could simply disappear even without the introduction of a vaccine.

"It's not solely vaccine-based. Other things have never had a vaccine and they go away," he said.

"I think we're going to have a vaccine in the pretty near future," the president said. "And if we do, we're going to really be a big step ahead. And if we don't, it'll be like so many other cases where you had a problem come in, it'll go away at some point, it'll go away. It may flare up and it may not flare up."

"Vaccine or no vaccine, we're back," he added.

Trump, who was not wearing a face covering, was flanked by several top administration officials and health experts, including Dr. Anthony Fauci, who the White House had said earlier this week would self-quarantine after possible exposure to COVID-19.

Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and a member of the White House coronavirus task force, was standing right behind Trump during the press conference Friday and was wearing a face mask.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dr. fauci is in the background with a mask on, but it kinda looks like a muzzle in the picture... Just imagine Donald's rushed and unsafe vaccine growing a set of horns on every American that took it! MAGA. Didn't the Klingons fuck up their foreheads like that on Startrek?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


and maybe it'll be ready next month

who's 'we' you FAT DIAPERINA?

lumbering fvcking mouth breather who can't stand still.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and maybe it'll be ready next month
> 
> who's 'we' you FAT DIAPERINA?
> 
> lumbering fvcking mouth breather who can't stand still.


If it grew horns on em they will have to punch horn holes in their MAGA hats!  Would you take a vaccine from the Clorox King? Trust me what have you got to lose? Yer already headed for the slaughterhouse of herd immunity, so horns would be appropriate, cause Donald's vaccine wouldn't work either!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2020)

dang  









Watch protesters harass local reporter at reopening rally - CNN Video


News 12 Long Island reporter Kevin Vesey was covering a reopening when protesters harassed and insulted him, and some invaded his personal space while refusing to wear a mask.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2020)

*DISTANCR - Urban Hypercine*





DISTANCR is a unique look at the recently empty urban areas in Denver, Colorado.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 15, 2020)

*Bullshit starts at 0:00  *

See and hear the stupidity....


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *DISTANCR - Urban Hypercine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's sad to see all the places I've been that will never happen again. I have a lot of good memories working there and I'm really going to miss it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 15, 2020)

Can somebody just splash that orange shitstain with some holy water and see if he bursts into flame ?


----------



## TacoMac (May 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Can somebody just splash that orange shitstain with some holy water and see if he bursts into flame ?


I'd rather he slowly melt in agony a'la wicked witch of the west.


----------



## topcat (May 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Bullshit starts at 0:00 *
> 
> See and hear the stupidity....


The Great Wall of cardboard. He says he lost "friends", so how many funerals has he attended? Remember, he "lost hundreds of friends on 9/11", yet didn't attend one funeral. Queer, ain't it?


----------



## topcat (May 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Can somebody just splash that orange shitstain with some holy water and see if he bursts into flame ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 15, 2020)

topcat said:


>


Thanks for freaking me the fuck out now that I am faded ..... good lookin out , bruh..... *sarcasm.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 15, 2020)

*More Trump : 

President Donald Trump on Thursday said former Vice President Joe Biden had "no idea what's happening" and seconds later accused New York Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez of wanting wind energy that "kills all the birds.".......*

"Joe has absolutely no idea what's happening," Trump said. "AOC is a disaster. She wants all fossil fuel out. She wants everything out. She wants wind, which is expensive — kills all the birds. You know, I'm also an environmentalist. But wind is a disaster."

It's not the first time the president has lamented renewable wind energy.

"I never understood wind. You know, I know windmills very much. I've studied it better than anybody," he said in December during a speech to young conservatives in Palm Beach, Florida, adding: "They're noisy. They kill the birds. You want to see a bird graveyard? You just go. Take a look. A bird graveyard. Go under a windmill someday. You'll see more birds than you've ever seen, ever, in your life."

"They'd be knocking out those birds left and right," Trump said at a campaign rally on December 10 in Pennsylvania. He also made a joke about climate change, saying, "Darling, there's no wind — the damn wind just isn't blowing like it used to because of global warming, I think."

"It's like a graveyard for birds," Trump said in April 2019. "If you love birds, you'd never want to walk under a windmill."

Everyday the dumbing down of America continues ..... Anybody hear back from Hinckley Jr. yet ?


----------



## topcat (May 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *More Trump :
> 
> President Donald Trump on Thursday said former Vice President Joe Biden had "no idea what's happening" and seconds later accused New York Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez of wanting wind energy that "kills all the birds.".......*
> 
> ...






Goodnight. There are no monsters under the bed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2020)

*Hayes To Right-Wing: Nothing Is Stupider Than Not Wearing Mask As 'Badge Of Honor' | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes: “For Donald Trump’s own stated aims [of reopening] and for the stated aims of the protesters out there...there is nothing stupider or more counterproductive you can do than turn NOT wearing a mask into some right-wing badge of honor.” Aired on 05/15/2020.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 16, 2020)

*Trump: Look Out World, America's Developing 'Super-Duper' Missiles ......*

On Friday, President Donald Trump unveiled the official flag of the United States Space Force and, in his latest display of unparalleled oratorical excellence, touted a new “super duper missile” from the Department of Defense that’s sure to make the likes of China and Russia pee their pants.

As part of an Oval Office ceremony commemorating the country’s newest military branch, Trump signed the 2020 Armed Forces Day Proclamation and declared America “the leader in space” alongside several senior military leaders. The flag’s design is based on Space Force’s seal, which was revealed back in January and will no doubt look eerily familiar to any Star Trek fans out there.

*“We’ve worked very hard on this and it’s so important from a defensive standpoint, from an offensive standpoint, from every standpoint there is,” Trump said.

Wait .... wtf ?*

Trump created (well, technically, reactivated) the much-hyped Space Force in December to establish defense operations for America’s space infrastructure and protect the nation’s satellites and other assets from foreign threats. After unveiling the branch’s official flag, which the president said will be displayed in the White House, he began talking up America’s military prowess, bragging that the nation’s developed “some of the most incredible weapons anyone’s ever seen” and is already outpacing adversaries like Russia and China. 


“*We have, I call it the ‘super-duper missile*.’ And I heard the other night [it’s] 17 times faster than what they have right now.”

As you can probably already guess, everyone had a lot of questions. And before you assume it’s yet another case of Trump taking a tiny nugget of intel and running off to God knows where with it, may I remind you that earlier on Friday he also announced “Operation Warp Speed” is now the official name of America’s coronavirus vaccine research project. In short, the U.S. has gone full Idiocracy LARP at this point and I doubt seeing the phrase “super-duper” on official government documents would raise anyone’s brow.

Later that same evening, Defense Department press secretary Jonathan Hoffman pushed out a tweet providing a “*translation” *of the president’s comments. Apparently, by “super-duper missile,” what Trump actually meant was “a range of hypersonic missiles to counter our adversaries” that the Defense Department currently has in development. 

See? Clear as mud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump: Look Out World, America's Developing 'Super-Duper' Missiles ......*
> 
> On Friday, President Donald Trump unveiled the official flag of the United States Space Force and, in his latest display of unparalleled oratorical excellence, touted a new “super duper missile” from the Department of Defense that’s sure to make the likes of China and Russia pee their pants.
> 
> ...


He learned a new phrase and word, I figured his brain was completely fossilized, but there's still something ugly squirming around in there.

*Super Duper Donald, he is really a super duper,* he's duped tens of millions, infact, there are a few of his dupes on this forum who regularly carry his considerable water.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2020)

Yer still trapped in the nut house with Donald, like some horror movie, I'm afraid the border is closed to the heathen till ya get better management!  
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Coronavirus outbreak: Trudeau praises "positive" collaboration with Trump admin on US/Canada border*





Speaking to reporters outside Rideau Cottage in Ottawa on Wednesday, Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau told reporters he's not ready to announce an extension for the U.S. / Canada border closure just yet. 

Trudeau did acknowledge that it's still too early to deal with the challenges that will come with re-opening the border.

Trudeau also praised what he called "constructive, positive" collaboration between his administration and that of U.S. President Donald Trump. In particular, Trudeau highlighted several recent phone calls between himself and Trump on interests of shared concern when it comes to combating the spread of COVID-19.

Trudeau has said that with regions on both sides of the border slowly returning to life, Canada will need to deploy additional resources to deal with a likely increase in arrivals from the U.S., regardless of the status of the travel ban.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2020)

*When The U.S. President Represents A Global Health Crisis | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow looks at Donald Trump's inability to manage public health leadership on the coronavirus crisis and shares passages from an editorial in The Lancet that explains how the compromised state of the CDC under Trump hurts the global disease response capability. Aired on 5/15/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2020)

*Trump Can't Quit Us*





Donald, it’s not us, it’s you. Your inaction, ineptitude, and instability have caused the worst economic collapse since the Great Depression. Do your job.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 16, 2020)

Hope they lock up more of these terrorists, fucking cults.









Man 'who made death threats against Michigan Gov. Whitmer' charged


Robert Tesh, 32, of Detroit, who was accused of making credible death threats against Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer and Attorney General Dana Nessel, was charged on a terrorism count.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Hope they lock up more of these terrorists, fucking cults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#1 - he’s 32?

#2 - if they want to prosecute about 200 more of these a day, they should get a facebook account


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Hope they lock up more of these terrorists, fucking cults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must be busy with death threats, between governors they don't like, Dr Fauci, and the judge in the Flynn case, they sure are working hard "dialing" for Donald these days. Max sentence I should think, ya wanna send a message, maybe Donald will pardon him from the federal charges (what federal charges), I don't think Whitmer will pardon him on the state ones.

Another "faces of the master race" candidate.


----------



## topcat (May 16, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump: Look Out World, America's Developing 'Super-Duper' Missiles ......*
> 
> On Friday, President Donald Trump unveiled the official flag of the United States Space Force and, in his latest display of unparalleled oratorical excellence, touted a new “super duper missile” from the Department of Defense that’s sure to make the likes of China and Russia pee their pants.
> 
> ...


"Try mighty hard to look like Gary Cooper, super duper...puttin' on the ritz."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> #1 - he’s 32?
> 
> #2 - if they want to prosecute about 200 more of these a day, they should get a facebook account


Probably most of the FB ones are out of state and out of reach, what is Bill Barr doing about this terrorist threat? Seems like a job for the DOJ & FBI, though Trump is keeping them busy investigating Biden.


----------



## schuylaar (May 16, 2020)

“I had a mask on, I had gloves on, I did my normal wipes routine...but obviously, you can still get it through your eyes,” Fair told NBC News.









Virologist hospitalized with COVID-19 believes he contracted coronavirus through his eyes


Joseph Fair, an NBC News medical contributor, believes he contracted the virus through his eyes on a flight.




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 16, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 16, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 16, 2020)

Spain did a study that shows only about 5% of their population has been infected, seen similar numbers for the USA. When they open everything up the numbers are going to explode because it's already spread everywhere now. The whole country will become a virus hot spot.


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Spain did a study that shows only about 5% of their population has been infected, seen similar numbers for the USA. When they open everything up the numbers are going to explode because it's already spread everywhere now. The whole country will become a virus hot spot.


It could be that we aren't seeing rises right now because coronavirus isn't as active during summer months. Agree with you that there is nothing in place to stop resurgence in infections some time soon.











What If Covid-19 and Flu Both Flare Up This Fall?


The second wave of Covid-19 could be worse, and there’s potential for a double whammy




elemental.medium.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> It could be that we aren't seeing rises right now because coronavirus isn't as active during summer months. Agree with you that there is nothing in place to stop resurgence in infections some time soon.
> 
> View attachment 4567774
> 
> ...


what we've done is, flatten the curve of the first peak *only* through mitigation. they need to test and trace; this isn't 1918.


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what we've done is, flatten the curve of the first peak *only* through mitigation. they need to test and trace; this isn't 1918.


I agree but I've given up on this as a national strategy. It's not going to happen other than in some states. Not unless Trump dies from it and a terrified Pence give the reins to a credible expert on the subject.


----------



## schuylaar (May 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I agree but I've given up on this as a national strategy. It's not going to happen other than in some states. Not unless Trump dies from it and a terrified Pence give the reins to a credible expert on the subject.


when i was a kid, i thought the worse thing that could happen would be to have someone like archie bunker in charge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2020)

One teflon Don down and another one to go, this guy should scare Donald! This guy should also make Bill Barr sweat.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Former federal judge who brought down 'Teflon Don' steps into Flynn case


On Wednesday, John Gleeson became the latest participant in the turbulent criminal case against President Donald Trump's former national security adviser Michael Flynn, after the federal judge overseeing the Flynn case appointed Gleeson to oppose the Justice Department's effort to drop it.




www.cnn.com





*Former federal judge who brought down the 'Teflon Don' steps into Flynn case*

New York (CNN)Nearly three decades ago, John Gleeson made his name by successfully prosecuting the man known as "The Teflon Don."

Now he finds himself mixed up in a case tied to the modern-day inheritor of that nickname.
On Wednesday, Gleeson became the latest participant in the turbulent criminal case against President Donald Trump's former national security adviser Michael Flynn, after the federal judge overseeing the case appointed Gleeson to oppose the Justice Department's effort to drop it.

An esteemed former federal judge himself, Gleeson, 66, entered the discourse around the Flynn case on Monday, when he and two other former Justice Department officials wrote in The Washington Post that among the steps US District Judge Emmet Sullivan could take would be to "appoint an independent attorney to act as a 'friend of the court,' ensuring a full, adversarial inquiry."
Saying the case "reeks of improper political influence," they wrote that "if prosecutors attempt to dismiss a well-founded prosecution for impermissible or corrupt reasons, the people would be ill-served if a court blindly approved their dismissal request. The independence of the court protects us all when executive-branch decisions smack of impropriety; it also protects the judiciary itself from becoming a party to corruption."
Now, according to Sullivan's order, Gleeson will articulate an argument against the Department of Justice's effort to end the prosecution and will weigh whether Flynn should face a perjury charge for contradictory statements he has given the court.
Former colleagues, contemporaries and friends of Gleeson's -- even some who have expressed sympathy for Flynn's position -- said they expect Gleeson's rigor, intellect and experience to be a welcome counterweight to the tumult of the case so far.
Through a spokesman at the law firm where he is a partner, Debevoise & Plimpton, Gleeson declined to comment for this story.
Known for his boyish looks, penchant for cardigans and sweater vests, and habit of eating tuna fish straight from a can for lunch even as a judge, Gleeson rose to prominence as a federal prosecutor in the Brooklyn US attorney's office in the early 1990s, when he won a murder and racketeering trial against Gambino crime boss John Gotti, known as "The Teflon Don."
"I have never been exposed to someone as prepared, as fair, as impartial, as unbiased and as precise in his language as John Gleeson," said James Gagliano, a retired FBI agent and a CNN law enforcement analyst who worked as an agent on the Gotti case when it went to trial. "John could spell a death knell for a case just in three or four words."
Gagliano was 26 years old when he was assigned to the Gotti case, but "John never treated me like a junior agent. He treated me as an equal and as a contemporary."
Though Gagliano has said he believes Flynn has been mistreated by law enforcement, he said: "When it comes to John Gleeson, there is no one that is going to question his credentials."
In the Brooklyn prosecutors' office, Gleeson served as chief of its organized crime section and chief of its criminal division, during which time he became close with a colleague, Andrew Weissmann, who would go on to become a top prosecutor in special counsel Robert Mueller's office.
Gleeson and Weissmann remain friends, according to a person who knows the men. Weissmann declined to comment.
In 1994, at the age of 41, Gleeson became one of the youngest federal judges after being nominated by President Bill Clinton. When Gleeson first arrived on the bench, some of his former colleagues from the Brooklyn US attorney's office anticipated he might be lenient when sentencing their cooperating witnesses.
Just before his appointment, Gleeson had won an extraordinary prison term for Salvatore Gravano, the Brooklyn mobster also known as "Sammy the Bull," who had been a star witness in the Gotti case.
Gravano, who admitted in testimony to participating in 19 murders, was sentenced to five years after Gleeson argued he had "rendered extraordinary, unprecedented, historic assistance to the government."
In his new role, however, Gleeson was no more forgiving than his black-robed colleagues.
"He wasn't influenced by the fact that as a prosecutor he advocated for leniency for important cooperators. He realized that as a judge he would have to be neutral and form a fact-based and precedent-based view," said Jodi Avergun, a white-collar defense attorney at the law firm Cadwalader, Wickersham and Taft who worked with and later tried cases before Gleeson.
Later in his career, Gleeson would go on to speak out about what he described as the "excessive severity" of the federal criminal justice system, and he became an advocate for alternatives to incarceration.
*more...*


----------



## topcat (May 16, 2020)

So, the deaths were all in the plans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2020)

topcat said:


> So, the deaths were all in the plans.


Donald doesn't know if his arsehole is punched or bored, much less what a plan is and doesn't have the vaguest idea of how to carry one out, or the even the ability.

Government by sociopath, you're talking about a guy who bankrupted a casino, lost his family fortune, went 9 billion in debt, screwed everybody he came into contact with and corrupted the rest. The best predictor of future behavior is past performance, yer screwed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Spain did a study that shows only about 5% of their population has been infected, seen similar numbers for the USA. When they open everything up the numbers are going to explode because it's already spread everywhere now. The whole country will become a virus hot spot.


The whole country IS a virus hotspot and the red states who open stupidly with no testing will catch on fire, Darwinian selection will be a factor moving forward, Trumpers don't like no stinkin masks, IT AIN'T MANLY!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2020)

This is about election cheating in 2020 as well as revenge and retaliation, Donald wants to smooth the way for Mike Pompeo's senate run, he has a problem about breaking the law. Donald has fired an awful lot of IG's to hide his mismanagement and crimes. He not done firing yet either, Fauci and others in the public health sphere are all on the line as Donald digs in.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Trump ousts State Department watchdog


Democrats blasted the Friday-night dismissal as an assault on the rule of law.




www.politico.com





*Trump ousts State Department watchdog*
*Democrats blasted the Friday-night dismissal as an assault on the rule of law.*

President Donald Trump has removed State Department Inspector General Steve Linick and replaced him with an ally of Vice President Mike Pence — the latest in a series of moves against independent government watchdogs in recent months.

Trump informed Congress of his intent to oust Linick, a Justice Department veteran appointed to the role in 2013 by then President Barack Obama, in a letter to House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) on Friday night.

The president said he "no longer" had the "fullest confidence" in Linick and promised to send the Senate a nominee "who has my confidence and who meets the appropriate qualifications." The executive branch is required to notify Congress 30 days ahead of time if it intends to remove an inspector general.


Trump's move infuriated Democrats who say he's trying to circumvent oversight of his administration, undermining the ability of other branches to hold him accountable. The move follows Trump's anger at being impeached, but it also comes as the White House struggles to combat the coronavirus pandemic just months before the presidential election.

“The president’s late-night, weekend firing of the State Department inspector general has accelerated his dangerous pattern of retaliation against the patriotic public servants charged with conducting oversight on behalf of the American people," Pelosi said in an statement. "Inspector General Linick was punished for honorably performing his duty to protect the Constitution and our national security, as required by the law and by his oath."
Rep. Eliot L. Engel (D-N.Y.), chairman of the House Committee on Foreign Affairs, called Linick's dismissal an "outrageous act of a president trying to protect one of his most loyal supporters, the secretary of State, from accountability."

Engel claimed: "I have learned that the Office of the Inspector General had opened an investigation into Secretary Pompeo. Mr. Linick’s firing amid such a probe strongly suggests that this is an unlawful act of retaliation."

A Democratic congressional aide said Linick had launched an investigation into Pompeo’s alleged misuse of a political appointee to perform personal tasks for him and Mrs. Pompeo. The State Department did not respond to an inquiry about the allegation.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2020)

Another example of red state political suicide, another Wisconsin election in November, people in masks lined up at few polling stations risking their lives to vote Trump out. Anger wins the day in such situations, it overrides fear, a mother will fight a bear to protect her child, fear is forgotten and the focus narrows to the objective, protect the child. People will vote to not just protect themselves, but their families as well, they will fight to the death for the same reason.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Texas Supreme Court halts expansion of mail-in voting during pandemic


The Texas Supreme Court on Friday halted the expansion of mail-in voting in the state during the coronavirus pandemic.The court issued the stay after Texas Attorney General Ken Paxto…




thehill.com





*Texas Supreme Court halts expansion of mail-in voting during pandemic*

The Texas Supreme Court on Friday halted the expansion of mail-in voting in the state during the coronavirus pandemic.

The court issued the stay after Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton (R) asked the Lone Star State's top court to take action in a letter earlier this week.

The state Supreme Court has set oral arguments in the case for Wednesday.

Democrats and voting rights advocates have pushed for mail-in voting to be expanded during the pandemic, while Paxton has repeatedly argued that large-scale mail-in voting will lead to rampant voter fraud and corruption.

"Among the State’s highest and most profound interests is protecting the integrity of its elections," Paxton wrote Wednesday. "To advance that interest, the Texas Legislature requires almost every voter to vote by personal appearance at a designated polling place, where trained poll workers confirm the voter’s identity before issuing him a ballot."

On Thursday, the 14th Court of Appeals of Texas upheld a previous ruling by a Texas state judge that deemed mail-in voting acceptable during the pandemic.

The Texas Supreme Court has not weighed in on the merits of the case, but its decision Friday means the initial ruling will be blocked until an appeal for that case moves forward.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (May 17, 2020)

this is bad news..like very bad- now try to ignore. Trumpy*, old chap, i do believe the ball in in your court.


The U.S. Navy says 13 sailors from the USS Theodore Roosevelt who had apparently recovered from the coronavirus and had received negative test results have now tested positive for a second time.








13 USS Roosevelt Sailors Test Positive For COVID-19, Again


They had been thought to be cleared of the virus, which infected hundreds of crew members on the U.S. aircraft carrier in recent weeks. The sailors are receiving medical support on Naval Base Guam.




www.npr.org


----------



## schuylaar (May 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another example of red state political suicide, another Wisconsin election in November, people in masks lined up at few polling stations risking their lives to vote Trump out. Anger wins the day in such situations, it overrides fear, a mother will fight a bear to protect her child, fear is forgotten and the focus narrows to the objective, protect the child. People will vote to not just protect themselves, but their families as well, they will fight to the death for the same reason.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


can't anyone request a mail vote? during normal times seniors do it all the time at least in florida..


----------



## TacoMac (May 17, 2020)

It's simply stunning how stupid he really is. How did anybody ever look at this guy and say, "Yeah. Let's loan him 10's of millions of dollars."?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> can't anyone request a mail vote? during normal times seniors do it all the time at least in florida..


No post office, no mail, no mail in ballot and he gets back at Bezos too, win win for Donald, or so he thinks!


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> It's simply stunning how stupid he really is. How did anybody ever look at this guy and say, "Yeah. Let's loan him 10's of millions of dollars."?


money laundering


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> this is bad news..like very bad- now try to ignore. Trumpy*, old chap, i do believe the ball in in your court.
> 
> 
> The U.S. Navy says 13 sailors from the USS Theodore Roosevelt who had apparently recovered from the coronavirus and had received negative test results have now tested positive for a second time.
> ...


"Testing is overrated"


----------



## londonfog (May 17, 2020)

Something good happened in this world today besides the awful pandemic. I lost my wallet yesterday with credit cards, DL, insurance cards, fishing license and 568 dollars in it. I really did not care about the money, but I did not want the hassle of having to get new everything else with everything still not open. Guess what I had a knock on my door today and some guy with his family in the car had my wallet wrap in plastic sandwich bag. Ask if I was ___***___. I said yes and he handed me my wallet . I opened it up and EVERYTHING was there. This man was walking back to his car. I stop him and offered him all the money. This guy refused it. FUCK THAT I thought. I went over to his wife and said please take this money. if any thing put it in the kids college account ( They had two boys in the car ). She laughed and said ok. I asked the boys how does it feel to have a hero of a dad ( I hope they were his kids, because I did assume so) They gave me the thumbs up and we all thank it other and went our way. Not many people would have done what that man did and it made me realize we still have some good in this world.


----------



## topcat (May 17, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> "Testing is overrated"


If you have more tests, you find more cases, so the solution is to stop testing, therefore fewer cases. "I don't like the numbahs." That fat stuffed sausage that is Trump is pushing the boundary of stupidity. "I have a very good you know what", pointing to his vacant skull. Yeah, this is the presydint.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2020)

*Let's talk about riches to rags and deflation spirals....*


----------



## Jimdamick (May 18, 2020)

Do you want too laugh your balls/vagina off?
Check out this Tweet that shithead posted Saturday 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261747580666552320
Yup, that imbecile really did post that.


----------



## TacoMac (May 18, 2020)

Oh for crying out loud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2020)

The USA has 4.3% of the world's population, yet has almost 30% of the coronavirus deaths, kinda tells ya something, the numbers do speak rather loudly, they scream, 100,000 dead by June 1st. The battle of the red states has begun in the war against reality under the leadership of General Trump, there will be many coffins draped in the stars and bars and quite a few covered in old glory, CWII will be costly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CDC Estimates More Than 100,000 Deaths By June 1 | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Do you want too laugh your balls/vagina off?
> Check out this Tweet that shithead posted Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


I like the one someone posted where they have him wearing a diaper in depends day I think.

Just shows ya how far gone the fucker is James and how low the GOP has fallen into the depths of political Hell, with Donald the Devil leading them ever deeper as the flames grow higher, some are starting to sweat. Hopefully they will stay in Hell for an eternity, their sin was great and the Lord should stomp em soon! The party is now a racist organisation and is closely associated with domestic terrorism, almost all the terrorists are republicans and vehement Trump supporters, all are white. The republicans poisoned themselves by drinking from the cup of hate and fear, the damage looks to be lethal, perhaps an actual conservative party will arise to compete with them splitting the right and taking most of the cash.


----------



## topcat (May 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Do you want too laugh your balls/vagina off?
> Check out this Tweet that shithead posted Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


Parody is another word that is not in his vocabulary.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Do you want too laugh your balls/vagina off?
> Check out this Tweet that shithead posted Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


One thing is for certain James, a dangerous minority of people really want to believe this kind of bullshit and every country has at least 30% of the population who are assholes, we've all worked with them! In fact the HR department's rule of thumb was 1/3 of employees over perform, a third are average and the final third is where they spend most of their resources!

You are going to have a large pool of vulnerable people running around in America, people who want to believe certain "facts" and a particular narrative of reality. The next Trump won't be as stupid as the current one, if Donald had two clues to rub together he'd own ya now with a chain around yer necks. He is "killing" the job and is a funny guy too, he's literal killing his fans and got them rolling in the isles, but not from laughter, the cause are the convulsions caused by extreme fever!

I tell ya James King Clorox the first is gonna kill ya off like flies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Parody is another word that is not in his vocabulary.


What really surprises me is why he doesn't have the 2' high gold plated TRUMP letters they removed from so many of his properties, up on the front of the WH? I guess we'd have to see if he wins the election, somebody must have talked him out of it for now, but I was sure we'd see TRUMP plastered over the front entrance to the WH in big bold, gold letters...


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 18, 2020)

Jim. That is some funny shit right there. LMAO.


----------



## topcat (May 18, 2020)

Now, it says that it's administration replaced the Obama playbook. What a surprise. Why wasn't this told us before? If true, the plan was to ignore, deflect and blame, then accept deaths. Oh, Kayleigh, you liar! But, that's to be expected.


----------



## topcat (May 18, 2020)

Praze Jayzus, da lawd will keep you safe. Kin ah git a a-men!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Praze Jayzus, da lawd will keep you safe. Kin ah git a a-men!


God is just... Live by bullshit, die by bullshit, works like a sword and doesn't respect race or ethnic background. The truth will not only set you free, it can help you to survive as well.


----------



## topcat (May 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> God is just...


gaud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> gawd.


Churches are gonna be a problem moving forward, many are filled with delusional people who are out of touch with reality and don't understand science, believe, or trust it. Many are led my egocentric and narcissistic personalities and a few are led by sociopathic con men, similar to Donald, only with a brain, if no heart. Churches revolve around social activities, they are social organisations and must regularly hold services, choir practice, sunday school and a host of other activities. The more disconnected they are from the greater reality around, them like evangelicals, the more dependent they are on these social activities and the more recalcitrant they will become. Besides, the collection plates are empty and the TV preachers and charlatans are muscling in on their action!


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2020)

for those who put their DIY on and hit play with some YTs..









DIY During Quarantine. What Could Possibly Go Wrong? Plenty


Stay-at-home orders have inspired many people to take on do-it-yourself projects and tackle their own home repairs. But sometimes a toolbox and YouTube videos aren't enough to prevent disasters.




www.npr.org


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Now, it says that it's administration replaced the Obama playbook. What a surprise. Why wasn't this told us before? If true, the plan was to ignore, deflect and blame, then accept deaths. Oh, Kayleigh, you liar! But, that's to be expected.


they're pulling this old chestnut out again?



blank pages that they wouldn't let a reporter near..you can tell they just got reams of paper separated in chunks and clipped. that's why the piles are so neat because they never went through mechanical printer- when it does the paper comes out 'aerated' and has a certain look. the above is not it.


----------



## topcat (May 18, 2020)

Is that the replacement for Obamacare he "promised"? Folders stuffed with blank sheets of paper.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Is that the replacement for Obamacare he "promised"? Folders stuffed with blank sheets of paper.


in kayleighs case, the first page has writing..their base is about cow IQ or horses with blinders level..so it doesn't take much for them to believe.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Churches are gonna be a problem moving forward, many are filled with delusional people who are out of touch with reality and don't understand science, believe, or trust it. Many are led my egocentric and narcissistic personalities and a few are led by sociopathic con men, similar to Donald, only with a brain, if no heart. Churches revolve around social activities, they are social organisations and must regularly hold services, choir practice, sunday school and a host of other activities. The more disconnected they are from the greater reality around, them like evangelicals, the more dependent they are on these social activities and the more recalcitrant they will become. Besides, the collection plates are empty and the TV preachers and charlatans are muscling in on their action!


and if you don't go to church, you can live in the bubble through Trumpy* TV and FOX TV.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> God is just... Live by bullshit, die by bullshit, works like a sword and doesn't respect race or ethnic background. The truth will not only set you free, it can help you to survive as well.


karma's a bitch and you can only be a shitty person before it catches up but really? it comes down to personal choice.

he chose to not believe what the scientists and data has told us. <shrug> montana's color is now that ugly Trumpy* red-orange same as NY..creeping covid is coming their way! yeeeeeha! their health facilities are all rural with low staffing- wait until their health staff gets sick like in NY, there will be no one for them.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One thing is for certain James, a dangerous minority of people really want to believe this kind of bullshit and every country has at least 30% of the population who are assholes, we've all worked with them! In fact the HR department's rule of thumb was 1/3 of employees over perform, a third are average and the final third is where they spend most of their resources!
> 
> You are going to have a large pool of vulnerable people running around in America, people who want to believe certain "facts" and a particular narrative of reality. The next Trump won't be as stupid as the current one, if Donald had two clues to rub together he'd own ya now with a chain around yer necks. He is "killing" the job and is a funny guy too, he's literal killing his fans and got them rolling in the isles, but not from laughter, the cause are the convulsions caused by extreme fever!
> 
> I tell ya James King Clorox the first is gonna kill ya off like flies.


1% of the populace are narcissists x 327M = Trumpy* base


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Do you want too laugh your balls/vagina off?
> Check out this Tweet that shithead posted Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


i'm really sad for this person..nothing but an empty shell of a human. he's deathly afraid of being laughed at too, that's why he lumbers in his press conferences. stands off to the side, arms swinging, his body swaying and constantly looking from speaker to audience and back again- a very ill man.


----------



## hanimmal (May 18, 2020)

Got to give it to him, he took that like a champ.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Got to give it to him, he took that like a champ.


dude, he didn't take it in the ass..


----------



## hanimmal (May 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> dude, he didn't take it in the ass..


She went deep in that nostril.


----------



## topcat (May 18, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2020)

topcat said:


>


A lot of republicans eagerly await their inheritances, some might not want to wait so long! Boarding school does that to many rich kids, besides the apple don't often fall far from the tree. Sure pull the plug on the ventilator, he had a good run, my turn on the throne now, unless he married some gold digging bimbo!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2020)

topcat said:


>


This time it will be guys in MAGA hats with half tons.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2020)

just heard:

'the VA, they're not fans of Trump..' Donald J Trump presser today on the hydroxy he's now taking and discounting the VA study of hydroxy which showed no efficacy.

good. maybe he'll die.


----------



## hanimmal (May 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> just heard:
> 
> 'the VA, they're not fans of Trump..' Donald J Trump presser today on the hydroxy he's now taking and discounting the VA study of hydroxy which showed no efficacy.
> 
> good. maybe he'll die.


If he is not just lying. It will be interesting to see his finances in his future trial if he has stock in a company pushing this. Or if some RICO'd friends of his do. 

He got so lucky Comey didn't just have cuffs slapped on him when they would have anyone else. Fallout be damned. If people are working with a foreign military to attack our elections it needs to get exposed. McConnell and the Republicans covering it up the entire time.


----------



## topcat (May 18, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> If he is not just lying. It will be interesting to see his finances in his future trial if he has stock in a company pushing this. Or if some RICO'd friends of his do.
> 
> He got so lucky Comey didn't just have cuffs slapped on him when they would have anyone else. Fallout be damned. If people are working with a foreign military to attack our elections it needs to get exposed. McConnell and the Republicans covering it up the entire time.


He's lying, as usual, but he does have a financial interest in the form of mutual funds his family is involved in that include a company that makes it. He's searching for a "game changer" and he's pushed the chloroquine, so he cannot back down now and be shown up. He also likes to cover all the bases, as far as comments, so he can point to the one that turns out correct, if any do. He's desperate and will do anything necessary to stay in office.


----------



## topcat (May 18, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2020)

topcat said:


>


Fauci is a prophet, there were lots, Prophets are seldom honored in their own land and Donald will most likely fire him, he contradicted him in public and he's way more popular and trusted. Fear of what Fauci might do and the fall out, is the only thing staying Donalds tiny hand, fire him and he'd be in congress testifying in a week.


----------



## TacoMac (May 19, 2020)

topcat said:


> He's lying, as usual, but he does have a financial interest in the form of mutual funds his family is involved in that include a company that makes it. He's searching for a "game changer" and he's pushed the chloroquine, so he cannot back down now and be shown up. He also likes to cover all the bases, as far as comments, so he can point to the one that turns out correct, if any do. He's desperate and will do anything necessary to stay in office.


It is funny what he says and then claims he never said. Here is the official timeline of everything that happened in the beginning and all of Trump's quotes/tweets from December of 2019 to March 25th, 2020 where he said "Nobody could see this coming". (Taken from EWOT)

*December 31, 2019*

China alerts the World Health Organization that it has several cases of an unusual pneumonia in Wuhan Province. The virus that was causing it was unknown.
*January 1, 2020*

Discovering that a number of those infected with the unknown virus all worked at the Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market, China shuts the market down.
Number of infections hits 40. Scientist go to work trying to identify the virus and its origin.
*January 5, 2020*

Chinese Officials rule out the possibility that the virus was a recurrence of the SARS virus that killed over 700 people in 2002-2003.
*January 6, 2020*

The Center for Disease Control in Atlanta issues a travel advisory for Wuhan, China. The CDC’s *Level 1* advisory tells travelers to “practice usual precautions.” It added: Travelers to Wuhan “should avoid living or dead animals, animal markets, and contact with sick people.” (Source)
*January 7, 2020*

China alerts the WHO that they have identified the virus. It is a novel virus of the coronavirus family (the same family as that of the common cold as well as the SARS virus) and it is named 2019-nCoV.
The CDC announces it is following/monitoring the virus closely but that there are no known cases in the United States.
*January 11, 2020*

China releases the genetic sequence of the virus to the world, allowing scientist world wide to begin researching and developing testing for the virus and a possible vaccine.
China announces its first death from the virus: a 61-year-old man who had purchased goods from the Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market.
*January 13, 2020*

The WHO announces a case of Covid-19 in Thailand. It was a woman who had recently arrived from Wuhan, China. It is the first case known outside of China.
*January 16, 2020*

The CDC holds a briefing on the virus and it is announced that the United States will begin screening people who arrived from or had passed through Wuhan, China.
*January 17, 2020*

China reports a second death in Wuhan.
The CDC announced “enhanced screening” for all people arriving from Wuhan, China at LAX, SFO, and JFK airports.



> “*This is a serious situation. We believe the current risk from this virus to the general public is low. The situation could indeed change quickly. Therefore, we are taking a cautious approach to this outbreak and we’re preparing ourselves to respond quickly to any new developments.*“
> Dr. Nancy Messonnier of the CDC


*January 20, 2020*

China reports a third death and 200 additional cases of the virus.
China confirms cases in Beijing, Shanghai and Shenzhen.
China confirms human to human transmission of the virus.
*January 21, 2020*

First case of Covid-19 confirmed in the United States. It is a 35-year-old man in Seattle, Washington just back from visiting family in Wuhan.
*January 22, 2020*


> *“We have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China, and we have it under control. It’s going to be just fine.”*
> Donald J. Trump in interview with CNBC


*January 23, 2020*

China puts the cities of Wuhan, Xiantao and Chibi in Hubei province under effective quarantine. All air and rail travel in or out is stopped.
The WHO says that the outbreak doesn’t constitute a public emergency of international concern and there was “no evidence” of the virus spreading between humans outside of China.
*January 24, 2020*


> *“China has been working very hard to contain the Coronavirus. The United States greatly appreciates their efforts and transparency. It will all work out well. In particular, on behalf of the American People, I want to thank President Xi!”*
> President Donald J. Trump on Twitter


*January 29, 2020*

The Coronavirus Task Force is created headed by Alex Azar of the Department of Health and Human Resources.
*January 30, 2020*

The WHO declares Covid-19 as “a public health emergency of international concern.
China’s death toll reaches 170 with over 7,700 cases.



> *“We only have five people. Hopefully, everything’s going to be great. They have somewhat of a problem, but hopefully, it’s all going to be great. But we’re working with China, just so you know, and other countries very, very closely. So it doesn’t get out of hand. But it’s, you know, it’s something that we have to be very, very careful with, right? We have to be very careful.”*
> President Donald J. Trump at a campaign rally in Des Moines, Iowa


*January 31, 2020*

Trump issues an executive order blocking entry to the US from anyone who has been in China in the last 14 days. It *does not apply* to US residents and family members or spouses of US residents or citizens. The law doesn’t become effective until February 2nd.
HHS Secretary Azar declares the coronavirus a public health emergency.



> *“I want to emphasize that this is a serious health situation in China, but I want to emphasize that the risk to the American public currently is low.”*
> CDC Director Robert Redfield at a coronavirus task force briefing


*February 2, 2020*

The Philippines report the first death from Covid-19 outside of China. He was a Chinese man from Wuhan.



> *“We pretty much shut it down coming in from China.”*
> President Donald J. Trump in an interview with Sean Hannity, when asked how concerned he was about the coronavirus.


*February 3, 2020*


> *“We expect to find additional cases of novel coronavirus infection in the United States. We expect to see more cases of person-to-person spread among close contacts.”*
> Dr. Nancy Messonnier of the CDC in a briefing with reporters.


*February 4, 2020*

The Food and Drug Administration gives emergency use to CDC test kits for Coronavirus.



> *“We are coordinating with the Chinese government and working closely together on the coronavirus outbreak in China. My administration will take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from this threat.”*
> President Donald J. Trump in his State of the Union Address.


*February 5, 2020*

The CDC begins shipping test kits for the coronavirus to select labs. It is soon discovered that one of the elements in these test kits is faulty.
The United States Senate acquits President Trump in his impeachment trial.
*February 6, 2020*

Malaysian authorities report the country’s first known human to human transmission.
The number of people infected with Covid-19 in Europe hits 30.
*February 7, 2020*

Li Wenliang, the doctor that was the first to sound the alarm over the coronavirus in China, dies of it.
Hong Kong announces prison sentences for anyone breaking quarantine rules. 
*February 9, 2020*

The death toll in China surpasses that of the 2002-03 SARS epidemic as they reach 811 deaths and 37,198 infections.
An investigative team led by experts from the WHO departed for China.
*February 10, 2020*

The death toll in China speeds up as they reach 908 confirmed deaths and a total of 40,171 infections.



> *“Looks like by April, you know, in theory, when it gets a little warmer, it miraculously goes away. I hope that’s true. But we’re doing great in our country. China, I spoke with President Xi, and they’re working very, very hard. And I think it’s going to all work out fine.”*
> President Donald J. Trump at a campaign rally in Manchester, New Hamshire.


Continued in next post.


----------



## TacoMac (May 19, 2020)

*February 11, 2020*

The WHO announces that the disease caused by the new coronavirus would be called “COVID-19”.



> *“In our country, we only have, basically, 12 cases and most of those people are recovering and some cases fully recovered. So it’s actually less.”*
> President Donald J. Trump in an interview with Geraldo Rivera.


*February 12, 2020*


> *“We can and should be prepared for this new virus to gain a foothold in the U.S. The goal of the measures we have taken to date are to slow the introduction and impact of this disease in the United States, but at some point, we are likely to see community spread in the U.S.”*
> Dr. Nancy Messonnier of the CDC in a briefing with reporters.


*February 13, 2020*

Japan confirms its first death from Covid-19.
*February 14, 2020*

Egypt becomes the firsts country in Africa to announce a case of Covid-19.
France becomes the first Nation in Europe to report a death from Covid-19.
*February 16, 2020*

Taiwan reports its first death from Covid-19.
*February 19, 2020*

Just hours after reporting its first cases of Covid-19, Iran reports its first deaths from the virus.
*February 21, 2020*

Israel reports its first confirmed case of Covid-19.
Death toll in China passes 2,000 with over 70,000 confirmed cases.
*February 23, 2020*

Italy confirms it’s third death.
Italy effectively shuts down the Venice Carnival and suspends all sporting events.
*February 24, 2020*

The Stock Market drops 1,000 points on coronavirus fears.
The Trump administration asks Congress for $2.5 billion in emergency funding to combat the spread of the coronavirus. Congressional Democrats and even some Republicans immediately say this isn’t enough.



> *“The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA. We are in contact with everyone and all relevant countries. CDC & World Health have been working hard and very smart. Stock Market starting to look very good to me!”*
> President Donald J. Trump Tweet.


*February 25, 2020*

Iraj Harirchi, Iran’s Deputy Health Minister, confirms he has Covid-19 just a day after giving a briefing on it.
*February 26, 2020*

The first known case of community transmission of the coronavirus is identified in California. The person never traveled to any hotspot and had no contact with anyone known to be sick from Covid-19.
President Donald J. Trump names Vice President Pence to lead the coronavirus response, replacing Azar as the top official on the coronavirus task force.



> *“The degree of risk has the potential to change quickly, and we can expect to see more cases in the United States.”*
> Alex Azar





> *“When you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that’s a pretty good job we’ve done.”*
> President Donald J. Trump during a coronavirus briefing.


*February 28, 2020*


> “We will use the Defense Production Act as necessary to enable that our contracts go to the front of the line on contracting. So that is an authority that we have, and we intend to use it to acquire anything that we need to acquire. We won’t use it unnecessarily, of course. We don’t want to be disruptive if that’s not needed. But if we need to, we will use it. We won’t hesitate.”
> Alex Azar in a briefing with reporters.





> “The reason you’re seeing so much attention to it today is they think this is going to be what brings down the president. That’s what this is all about.”
> Then White House Chief of Staff Mick Mulvaney at the CPAC Conference.





> “Now the Democrats are politicizing the coronavirus. One of my people came up to me and said, ‘Mr. President, they tried to beat you on Russia, Russia, Russia.’ That didn’t work out too well. They couldn’t do it. They tried the impeachment hoax. That was on a perfect conversation. They tried anything, they tried it over and over. And this is their new hoax.”
> President Donald J. Trump at a campaign rally in North Charleston, South Carolina.


*February 29th, 2020*

In an effort to increase testing capacity, the FDA allows Universities and State Lab facilities to start developing their own testing methods.
Health officials confirm the first death from Covid-19 in the United States. (_It is later found that two deaths occurred earlier in the month_.)
Trump suspends travel to the U.S. by people who have been in Iran in the previous 14 days. There are exceptions, including for U.S. citizens.
*March 3, 2020*

Vice President Mike Pence announces the CDC will issue new guidelines that say anyone can be tested for Covid-19, subject to a doctor’s orders. The truth is far different as most states do not have the ability to test even all of those with symptoms.
*March 4, 2020*

House of Representatives passes an 8.3 billion dollar emergency bill to help fight Covid-19.
President Trump faces increasing criticism for his administration’s lack of response to the virus. The president criticizes the Obama administration in an interview with TV network Fox News, saying the Obama administration “didn’t do anything about” swine flu. (_This statement is, of course, completely false._)
*March 5, 2020*

Saudi Arabia announces its first case of Covid-19.



> *“Gallup just gave us the highest rating ever for the way we are handling the CoronaVirus situation. The April 2009-10 Swine Flu, where nearly 13,000 people died in the U.S., was poorly handled.”*
> President Donald J. Trump on Twitter


*March 6, 2020*

Trump signs the 8.3 billion dollar Covid-19 response bill into law. It is more than three times the amount the Trump administration had suggested.



> *“Anybody that wants a test can get a test. That’s what the bottom line is.”*
> President Donald J. Trump on a tour of the CDC in Atlanta. This was false. At that time the national testing capacity was only 75,000 people per day.


*March 8, 2020*

Saudi Arabia locks down the eastern Qatif region and closes all schools and universities across the country until further notice.
*March 10, 2020*

Lebanon and Morocco announce their first deaths from Covid-19.



> *“This was unexpected. And it hit the world. And we’re prepared, and we’re doing a great job with it. And it will go away. Just stay calm. It will go away.”*
> President Donald J. Trump in a press conference.


*March 11, 2020*

The WHO declares Covid-19 a global pandemic.
Trump restricts travel from 26 European nations. As with the previous travel bans, there are exceptions for U.S. citizens and others. Initially, the United Kingdom and Ireland are exempt from the ban. They are later added albeit with the same exemptions for U.S. citizens and others.
Turkey, Ivory Coast, Honduras, Bolivia, Democratic Republic of the Congo, Panama and Mongolia confirmed their first cases.
In Qatar, infections jumped drastically from 24 to 262 in a single day.



> *“Bottom line, it’s going to get worse.”*
> Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases





> *“The vast majority of Americans, the risk is very, very low.”*
> President Donald J. Trump in an oval office address to the American Public.


*March 12, 2020*

The FDA authorizes the use of privately developed Covid-19 test kits for the first time.
Continued in next post.


----------



## TacoMac (May 19, 2020)

*March 13, 2020*

Washington Governor Jay Inslee closes all schools in the state and bans gatherings over 250 people.
Trump declares a national emergency and calls on states to request a “major disaster” designation as well. (_Within the month, all 50 states will have a national disaster designation, something President Trump brags about as if it’s a triumphant accomplishment._)
*March 15, 2020*

Kazakhstan, the Philippines and Austria tightened restrictions in a bid to contain the pandemic.



> *“We will have 1.9 million of these high-throughput tests available this week with numerous labs, up to 2,000, starting to turn the lights on beginning this week.”*
> – 1.9 million test weren’t completed until April, 6th, just over three weeks later.
> Admiral Brett Giroir, the testing czar at the Department of Health and Human Services.


*March 16, 2020*

Six San Francisco Bay Area counties announce a “shelter in place” order to reduce the spread of the Covid-19.
Trump announces his task force’s “15 days to slow the spread” social distancing guidelines for all Americans.



> *“My administration is recommending that all Americans, including the young and healthy, work to engage in schooling from home when possible. Avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people. Avoid discretionary travel. And avoid eating and drinking at bars, restaurants and public food courts. If everyone makes these critical changes and sacrifices now, we will rally together as one nation and we will defeat the virus. And we’re going to have a big celebration all together. With several weeks of focused action, we can turn the corner and turn it quickly.”*
> President Donald J. Trump on releasing “his” social distancing guidelines.


*March 17, 2020*


> *“We’re getting rid of this virus. That’s what we’re doing. That’s the best thing we can do. By the way, for the markets, for everything — it’s very simple, very simple solution. We want to get rid of it. We want to have very — as few deaths as possible. This is a horrible thing.”*
> President Donald J. Trump during a Covid-19 briefing.


*March 18, 2020*

Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison declared a “human biosecurity emergency” in the country. It is the first time any such declaration had ever been made.
Chile and Guatemala shut down their borders hoping strict measures would curb the spread of the virus.
President Trump announces he’ll be invoking the Defense Production Act “just in case we need it.”
*March 19, 2020*

California Governor Gavin Newsom issues a statewide “shelter in place” order.
*March 21, 2020*

As Europe became the new epicenter of the global pandemic and with Italy reporting 4,825 fatalities and 53,578 cases, the European Union took the unprecedented step of suspending rules on public deficits. This gave all EU members the ability to inject money into their own economies to help against the pandemic without penalty.
*March 22, 2020*

Ohio Governor Mike DeWine issues stay-at-home order. Over the course of the following week, numerous other states will do the same, telling residents they must stay home except for essential functions.



> “WE CANNOT LET THE CURE BE WORSE THAN THE PROBLEM ITSELF. AT THE END OF THE 15 DAY PERIOD, WE WILL MAKE A DECISION AS TO WHICH WAY WE WANT TO GO!”
> President Donald J. Trump on Twitter. All caps are his typing.


*March 23, 2020*


> *“America will again, and soon, be open for business — very soon — a lot sooner than three or four months that somebody was suggesting. A lot sooner. We cannot let the cure be worse than the problem itself. We’re not going to let the cure be worse than the problem.”*
> President Donald J. Trump at a task force briefing.


*March 24, 2020*


> *“Easter is a very special day for me. And I see it sort of in that timeline that I’m thinking about. And I say, wouldn’t it be great to have all of the churches full?”*
> President Donald J. Trump in a Fox News interview.


*March 25, 2020*


> *“Nobody would ever believe a thing like that’s possible. Nobody could have ever seen something like this coming, but now we know, and we know it can happen and happen again.”*
> President Donald J. Trump at a task force briefing.


----------



## topcat (May 19, 2020)

After all his denials, then on March 23 he say's "I've felt it was a pandemic long before it was called a pandemic." Another gem; "I like this stuff. I really get it."


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2020)

Trump won't host his predecessor at the White House for traditional ceremony because it's Obama, report says


The decision to axe an official White House portrait ceremony follows mounting tensions between the two presidents




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## hanimmal (May 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Trump won't host his predecessor at the White House for traditional ceremony because it's Obama, report says
> 
> 
> The decision to axe an official White House portrait ceremony follows mounting tensions between the two presidents
> ...


Trump couldn't get up enough humanity after the MAGA bomber tried to murder Obama, there is no reason to expect him to show any for this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

*Obama Speaks Out About Trump’s Coronavirus Failures: A Closer Look*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

Donald is going south among seniors, then there's minorities and women, who's left?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Is The President Losing Support Among Older Voters? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

How is this shit any different than what goes on in China? Are american facts and data now suspect, did other other red state officials knuckle under to the pressure, or just go along? Boy the Russians would have fun hacking and playing with this shit, why not, Uncle Sam's head is buried in the sand and his asshole is up in the air catching the sun.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Florida's scientist was fired for refusing to 'manipulate' COVID-19 data


Researchers fear a wave of data censorship after the manager of Florida's COVID-19 dashboard is removed from her post.



www.usatoday.com





*Florida's scientist was fired for refusing to 'manipulate' COVID-19 data*

BREVARD COUNTY, Fla. – The scientist who created Florida's COVID-19 data portal wasn't just removed from her position on May 5, she was fired on Monday by the Department of Health, she said, for refusing to manipulate data.

Rebekah Jones said in an email to the USA TODAY Network that she single-handedly created two applications in two languages, four dashboards, six unique maps with layers of data functionality for 32 variables covering a half a million lines of data. Her objective was to create a way for Floridians and researchers to see what the COVID-19 situation was in real time.

Then, she was dismissed. 

"I worked on it alone, sixteen hours a day for two months, most of which I was never paid for, and now that this has happened I'll probably never get paid for," she wrote in an email, confirming that she had not just been reassigned on May 5, but fired from her job as Geographic Information Systems manager for the Florida Department of Health. 
*more...*


----------



## spek9 (May 19, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> It is funny what he says and then claims he never said. Here is the official timeline of everything that happened in the beginning and all of Trump's quotes/tweets from December of 2019 to March 25th, 2020 where he said "Nobody could see this coming". (Taken from EWOT)
> 
> *December 31, 2019*
> 
> ...


January 15, 2020 - Canada enacts its emergency pandemic response after paying close attention to the information coming out of China since mid-December.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> *February 11, 2020*
> 
> The WHO announces that the disease caused by the new coronavirus would be called “COVID-19”.
> 
> ...


*April 8, 2020*


Schuylaar delivers first test kits and virus re-agent to Long's Peak, MCR and PVH. Lab personnel are anxiously waiting by the door 'we've been waiting for this'. Covid re-agent is leaking in it's bag when unpacked.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How is this shit any different than what goes on in China? Are american facts and data now suspect, did other other red state officials knuckle under to the pressure, or just go along? Boy the Russians would have fun hacking and playing with this shit, why not, Uncle Sam's head is buried in the sand and his asshole is up in the air catching the sun.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Republicans haven't yet learned they can't gaslight an epidemic. I know it's not even close to a realistic scenario, BUT, if Trump had been proactive about this virus in the early days, he'd be a hero right now. Maybe not to Democrats but to enough to matter in November. Instead, tens of thousands are dead and they still haven't caught on to the harm they are doing to themselves.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Republicans haven't yet learned they can't gaslight an epidemic. I know it's not even close to a realistic scenario, BUT, if Trump had been proactive about this virus in the early days, he'd be a hero right now. Maybe not to Democrats but to enough to matter in November. Instead, tens of thousands are dead and they still haven't caught on to the harm they are doing to themselves.


Unfortunately there is a lot of time between now and november to find out, as this virus ravages the red states that drank the Koolaid. Donald is doing a Jim Jones on his base from here on out, the wise will protect themselves as much as they can, it's gonna be a darwinian tragedy, many innocent will die along with the stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

As governors react to the rising death counts the protests will most likely start up again. If your small rural town has one of these MAGA clowns traveling 200 miles to attend a lock down rally, you are in deep shit as cell phone data is revealing about the recent protests in Michigan. It seems these morons brought a little something back home to their families and communities, death, illness and calamity at the local hospitals. Thanks guys MAGA, you might need your guns if your community finds out it was you, folks in small towns can get ornery when ya kill their kin folk.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Republicans haven't yet learned they can't gaslight an epidemic. I know it's not even close to a realistic scenario, BUT, if Trump had been proactive about this virus in the early days, he'd be a hero right now.


If he acted even remotely like a leader he would have won the election hands down. 

Thankfully he isn’t able to hide his narcissism and it should cost him the election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> If he acted even remotely like a leader he would have won the election hands down.
> 
> Thankfully he isn’t able to hide his narcissism and it should cost him the election.


Yer not from the east coast are ya Bubbles? The guy who plays him is from my neck of the woods, as are most of the "Boys"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> If he acted even remotely like a leader he would have won the election hands down.
> 
> Thankfully he isn’t able to hide his narcissism and it should cost him the election.


Even at this late date, if he were to get hit in the head with a large object ( say the chopper broke a blade) then changes his behavior to semi comatose and stopped appearing on TV and tweeting, he would still get elected, the stupid runs deep in America, as does the fear and hate that drives most of it. Any blows to the forehead would result in little behavioral change though, he has nothing to lose in the prefrontal area of the brain.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Republicans haven't yet learned they can't gaslight an epidemic. I know it's not even close to a realistic scenario, BUT, if Trump had been proactive about this virus in the early days, he'd be a hero right now. Maybe not to Democrats but to enough to matter in November. Instead, tens of thousands are dead and they still haven't caught on to the harm they are doing to themselves.


and if you repeat a lie enough times..?

he..just..won't..stop.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> If he acted even remotely like a leader he would have won the election hands down.
> 
> Thankfully he isn’t able to hide his narcissism and it should cost him the election.


For the sake of those mourning the loss of a loved one due to his negligence and malfeasance, I wish he'd been better. 

Then again, I wish Republicans were better too. There is a reason for partisan divide and it's not Democrats.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and if you repeat a lie enough times..?


Can't gaslight an epidemic. They keep lying and the result just keeps getting worse. We are looking at a large second wave of infections beginning late summer and peaking some time between the end of October and mid winter. They can gaslight a lot of their crappy results and corrupt acts but dead people aren't going to magically disappear.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Even at this late date, if he were to get hit in the head with a large object ( say the chopper broke a blade) then changes his behavior to semi comatose and stopped appearing on TV and tweeting, he would still get elected, the stupid runs deep in America, as does the fear and hate that drives most of it. Any blows to the forehead would result in little behavioral change though, he has nothing to lose in the prefrontal area of the brain.


if we go..you go too.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Trump couldn't get up enough humanity after the MAGA bomber tried to murder Obama, there is no reason to expect him to show any for this.


what is..MAGA bomber who tried to murder Obama? I never heard of this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> if we go..you go too.


Yep, that's one of the reasons I'm here, not that it makes any difference, but it feels good to shit on the bastards and it's the only way I can get at em! If America goes down we go down too, we're a bit like California, but with political independence but not economic. We are in bed with with an elephant and no matter how mild mannered the beast we are sensitive to every grunt and twitch. With Trump burning the shining city on the hill down to the ground we are gonna choke on smoke and have embers flying.

If Trump gets elected we will need a wall and will have to bribe Trump to get you to pay for it and hire a Canadian contractor to build it. We are gonna need a large public works project to help us recover and you might as well pay for it. It's easy when the POTUS is in yer pocket, dirt on Joe would clinch the deal for sure!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what is..MAGA bomber who tried to murder Obama? I never heard of this.


The guy with the stenciled on hair who was all gooned up on roids and had his van plastered with Trump shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

I'm afraid it's gonna be the summer of the "Ugly American" as far as international travel is concerned and they are shunned from many countries, I doubt if Mexico will want any! Even though there are immune people among them... If we don't get our act together soon they won't want any Canadians either! The passport will be an equal infection rate and sensible responsible action at home, I hear the Grand Canyon is rather nice...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Will the global tourism industry survive the pandemic? I Inside Story*





The global tourism industry has all but ground to a halt because of the coronavirus pandemic.
Most international flights have stopped and hotel bookings evaporated as countries closed their borders and imposed lockdowns.
That has put 100 million jobs at risk, according to the World Travel and Tourism Council.
However, countries with falling infection rates are now planning to ease some of those restrictions.
They plan to encourage travellers and their cash to venture abroad again.
So what's the future of the tourism industry?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer not from the east coast are ya Bubbles? The guy who plays him is from my neck of the woods, as are most of the "Boys"


I am originally from NB so I’m quite familiar with the boys and their lifestyle. I went to university in NS a million years ago too and I have many fond memories of NS. 

I’m not surprised you are a bluenoser. A more solid and down to earth people can’t be found


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2020)

If you grew up in Dartmouth I grew up straight across the Bay of Fundy in Saint John


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

Retired back to Cape breton from Winnipeg, but I made a pitstop in Moncton for a decade working for CN rail, the great socialist enterprise at the time. Did some time at St Francis Xavier and correspondence courses with Dal while I was there.

Here's a video of my home town, an experiment in videos with a shitty mount, I had to image stabilize the shit out of it to get rid of the jello! I did better takes with a better mount but I like this one the best. Music is from a Canadian, Guy in Quebec, copyright free Vexento is his handle.
I usually do drone videos but they would hang me if I posted any, strictly illegal in Canada, stupid fines, loss of pilots license etc, they've sucked a lot of the joy out of it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Retired back to Cape breton from Winnipeg, but I made a pitstop in Moncton for a decade working for CN rail, the great socialist enterprise at the time. Did some time at St Francis Xavier and correspondence courses with Dal while I was there.
> 
> Here's a video of my home town, an experiment in videos with a shitty mount, I had to image stabilize the shit out of it to get rid of the jello! I did better takes with a better mount but I like this one the best. Music is from a Canadian, Guy in Quebec, copyright free Vexento is his handle.
> I usually do drone videos but they would hang me if I posted any, strictly illegal in Canada, stupid fines, loss of pilots license etc, they've sucked a lot of the joy out of it.


Cool! I went to St FX.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Cool! I went to St FX.


Sydney campus back then, College of Cape Breton now, never went on to Antigonish, had lots of friends who did though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Cool! I went to St FX.


Partied at Acadia in Wolfville a lot, had friends there too.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The guy with the stenciled on hair who was all gooned up on roids and had his van plastered with Trump shit.


the freak from Florida? did he try to kill Obama? I missed that..he got arrested for something else.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the freak from Florida? did he try to kill Obama? I missed that..he got arrested for something else.


Caesar Something or other, said he was all fucked up on steroids, besides being all fucked up.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2020)

Judge allows fraud suit against Trump, family and company to proceed


A federal judge on Monday allowed a federal lawsuit accusing President Donald Trump, his three eldest children and his company of collaborating with a fraudulent marketing scheme to prey on investors to proceed.




www.cnn.com













Trump calls high US Covid-19 numbers "badge of honor" because it means more testing


The US coronavirus outbreak has altered daily life in almost every way. Here's the latest updates on US Covid-19 cases, deaths, reopenings, the government response, unemployment and more.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> If you grew up in Dartmouth I grew up straight across the Bay of Fundy in Saint John


Halifax is across the bay from Dartmouth, Annapolis Royal perhaps?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Halifax is across the bay from Dartmouth, Annapolis Royal perhaps?


I meant Digby. Sorry


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Cool! I went to St FX.


Here is a video of sydney harbor as seen from a flying pig, that swings long 7" props that I finally got balanced. This thing can stay in the air for 12 minutes before wanting to come home (GPS RTH) I wanna replace the Lipo battery with an Lion and get the fucker in the air for 30 minutes, it can go for miles with some "special" modifications to the transmitter and reconfiguring the receiver antennas. This Covid shit has put a crimp in things but I might might build the battery pack and flight test it just for fun. It flies like shit though, (that's my story and I'm sticking to it  ) so some adjustments to the flight control computer settings will have to be done too.
Here is a test flight around the local park set to a tune, no image stabilization required


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2020)

*Schmidt: Every Day Is The Result Of A 'New Stratosphere Of Abject Idiocy' From WH | All In | MSNBC*





Steve Schmidt: “This is the worst response by an American leader, certainly by a president, but by any American leader in a time of testing crisis in our nation’s history.” Aired on 05/19/2020.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2020)

Pompeo's elite taxpayer-funded dinners raise new concerns


The secretary of state's exclusive "Madison Dinners" have featured guest lists heavy on influencers but light on diplomatic invitees.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## hanimmal (May 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the freak from Florida? did he try to kill Obama? I missed that..he got arrested for something else.


I didn't realize he sent 2 to Biden, even Trump's deranged fans are most afraid of Joe it seems.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2018/10/25/bomb-timeline-list-people-targeted-with-packages-devices/



> Packages containing pipe bombs were sent to several prominent figures across the country this week, all of whom have criticized President Trump, sparking a sprawling nationwide investigation.
> 
> Authorities on Friday arrested Cesar Sayoc in connection with those incidents. Sayoc, 56, was previously known to law enforcement officials and had been arrested nearly a dozen times in Florida, including a 2002 arrest for making a bomb threat.
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 20, 2020)

Today states are opening up for business. Meanwhile, in northern China.......









More than 100 million people in China's northeast back under lockdown to thwart potential second wave







nationalpost.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 20, 2020)

A little preview of what's coming to the USA, surfs up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

The GOP are recruiting doctors to "prescribe" reopening, so look for some white coats on Fox news spouting the party line. I don't think they are gonna get too many doctors on their team, Dr Phil is not an MD and Oz is a quack. You can corrupt lawyers way easier than doctors.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 20, 2020)

You forgot Dr Drew, he's even been appearing on Fox sports shows.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

Joe is baiting Donald again, Donald watches this show compulsively, he personally knows these people, they are talking about him and Joe starts his day off right! Donald knows he's a stupid asshole because Joe tells him every week day morning, he might like fox & friends, but he's drawn to this like a moth to a flame.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe: Attacking Obama Won't Work Again In 2020 | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





President Trump has gone after President Obama in recent weeks, and the panel weighs in on the strategy and how it's likely to generate the turnout vote for Biden in November. Aired on 05/20/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> You forgot Dr Drew, he's even been appearing on Fox sports shows.


Just like the religious con men, he will draw out the charlatans everywhere and gather them around his banner for the war on reality, this time reality is gonna bite him on the ass and chew out his entrails real quick, corona ain't the congress or the courts, the more lies the faster it spreads.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> You forgot Dr Drew, he's even been appearing on Fox sports shows.


Think about the recent experience with HCQ and those who promoted it. Everybody with a brain knows what is gonna happen in a few weeks if they listen to Trump and all doctors know what will happen. As the body count goes up the level of shit on their faces will get thicker and they will be run out of the profession for killing people and breaking their oaths to "do no harm", a scientist would lose his job and never work in the field again.

Some red state body counts are gonna be big, though a lot of sensible folks are protecting themselves, but many crowd the bars and restaurants and with no testing they will need to lock down to survive when it hits them. The poor bastards in the medical system are screwed and dread the future.


----------



## topcat (May 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Judge allows fraud suit against Trump, family and company to proceed
> 
> 
> A federal judge on Monday allowed a federal lawsuit accusing President Donald Trump, his three eldest children and his company of collaborating with a fraudulent marketing scheme to prey on investors to proceed.
> ...


See how he tries to cover all the bases? He goes from not wanting a cruise ship to dock because he doesn't "want the numbers to go up", to it's "a badge of honor" for the number of cases. So obvious, even a caveman would spot it.


----------



## downhill21 (May 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Minnesota is up for a darwin award. Does anyone here live in a state where this is going on? What is your reaction to people willingly spreading a virus that will most likely kill millions?
> 
> View attachment 4539768
> View attachment 4539771View attachment 4539772
> View attachment 4539770


I live in such a state, which is to say a state with a Democrat governor. These are the states targeted by the “Conservative” groups that have organized all of these protests. This despite all such states adhering to the White House’s pandemic guidance.

Despite MI having a large self-appointed militia, protesters have been a very small, but colorful portion of our state. Some of the self-employed Michiganders who supported the spectacle have been disappointed as the gun nuts n abortion activists have hijacked what they thought was their cause. This comes from the Conservative PACs pulling in all allied activists in their effort to inflate their numbers. Actions of these HEAVILY armed activists in the state capital has had a heavy backlash on the gun nuts as new, more restrictive laws are being written n public opinion has not been sympathetic to the Live TV actions of the morons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

Another thing your missing with Donald, a heart, some people think it's important, especially those who lost loved ones.
An utter and complete failure as a human being on every level, he's a failure as a man and especially as a president.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Watch: The Key Challenge Trump Fails Against Every Other President Facing Crisis | MSNBC*





Presidents throughout history have led the nation to grieve during tragedy – until now. As over 90,000 Americans have died due to COVID-19, Pres. Trump is breaking the bipartisan custom of consoling the nation. During an entire month of briefings, Trump devoted less than one percent of his total time to condolences (as the Washington Post reported), a marked contrast to Presidents Bush, Clinton, Obama and Reagan. MSNBC Anchor Ari Melber delves into the historical footage, noting President’s action or inaction shapes “how the nation is protected,” adding, "this is not normal. We should not act like this is normal.”


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe is baiting Donald again, Donald watches this show compulsively, he personally knows these people and they are talking about him and Joe starts his day off right! Donald knows he's a stupid asshole because Joe tells him every week day morning, he might like fox & friends, but he's drawn to this like a moth to a flame.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Joe: Attacking Obama Won't Work Again In 2020 | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


it's really great he looks into the camera and calls him a moron- when in Rome..


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe is baiting Donald again, Donald watches this show compulsively, he personally knows these people and they are talking about him and Joe starts his day off right! Donald knows he's a stupid asshole because Joe tells him every week day morning, he might like fox & friends, but he's drawn to this like a moth to a flame.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Joe: Attacking Obama Won't Work Again In 2020 | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


thanks for posting i often miss this due to time change

re: attacking Obama..that is sooooooooo last decade.



bye bye Trumpy*..media is finally not reporting everything out of your mouth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> I live in such a state, which is to say a state with a Democrat governor. These are the states targeted by the “Conservative” groups that have organized all of these protests. This despite all such states adhering to the White House’s pandemic guidance.
> 
> Despite MI having a large self-appointed militia, protesters have been a very small, but colorful portion of our state. Some of the self-employed Michiganders who supported the spectacle have been disappointed as the gun nuts n abortion activists have hijacked what they thought was their cause. This comes from the Conservative PACs pulling in all allied activists in their effort to inflate their numbers. Actions of these HEAVILY armed activists in the state capital has had a heavy backlash on the gun nuts as new, more restrictive laws are being written n public opinion has not been sympathetic to the Live TV actions of the morons.


Many brought it home to their communities hundreds of miles away, as cell phone data has shown, some might need their guns in those places if folks find out they killed their kin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

One way violence could break out is:
Let's use the reopening "protesters" who went to the political events in blue state capitals, while encouraged by Trump and financed by right wing millionaires, as an example. Anonymized cell phone data has been used to track those who participated back to their communities hundreds of miles away in many cases, bringing death, suffering and overwhelmed hospitals back home. Many of these protesters were not wearing masks and there were a ton of photos taken and posted online, someone is gonna do a little "community facial recognition" on facebook and identify lots of these heavily armed morons, many of whom traveled for the Trump rally to storm the state legislatures. Many people will lose loved ones and will be plenty pissed if these stupid pricks brought the plague to their doorstep when they should have known better. Some will want to find those responsible, some will want to sue them, and others will want to do other things that might involve firearms and scopes, or even fists and baseball bats.

Five years down the road assholes are still gonna get the shit beat out of themselves in bars over this at the very least. If your next door neighbor attended one of these covid -19 "measles parties", and brought this to your family and killed some of them how would you feel? Some would burn the fucker's house to the ground and shoot him as he came out the door on fire.


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2020)

i figured it out..

he doesn't want mail-in because you can't change their existence, therefore, you can't change the numbers- they're going to change the election numbers.


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One way violence could break out is:
> Let's use the reopening "protesters" who when to the political events in blue state capitals, while encouraged by Trump and financed by right wing millionaires, as an example. Anonymized cell phone data has been used to track those who participated back to their communities hundreds of miles away in many cases, bringing death, suffering and overwhelmed hospitals back home. Many of these protesters were not wearing masks and there were a ton of photos taken and posted online, someone is gonna do a little "community facial recognition" on facebook and identify lots of these heavily armed morons, many of whom traveled for the Trump rally to storm the state legislatures. Many people will lose loved ones and will be plenty pissed if these stupid pricks brought the plague to their doorstep when they should have known better. Some will want to find those responsible, some will want to sue them, and others will want to do other things that might involve firearms and scopes, or even fists and baseball bats.
> 
> Five years down the road assholes are still gonna get the shit beat out of them at bars over this at the very least. If your next door neighbor attended one of these covid -19 "measles parties", and brought this to your family and killed some of them how would you feel? Some would burn the fucker's house to the ground and shoot him as he came out the door on fire.


Trumpy* couldn't have chosen a better time if he picked it himself..rural has yet to be hit which will happen right around election day.


----------



## CloudHidden (May 20, 2020)

Why is this observation not obvious to everyone? And by everyone, I mean his followers. You know the ones with TDS. Because you'd have to be deranged to believe/support him.


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> I live in such a state, which is to say a state with a Democrat governor. These are the states targeted by the “Conservative” groups that have organized all of these protests. This despite all such states adhering to the White House’s pandemic guidance.
> 
> Despite MI having a large self-appointed militia, protesters have been a very small, but colorful portion of our state. Some of the self-employed Michiganders who supported the spectacle have been disappointed as the gun nuts n abortion activists have hijacked what they thought was their cause. This comes from the Conservative PACs pulling in all allied activists in their effort to inflate their numbers. Actions of these HEAVILY armed activists in the state capital has had a heavy backlash on the gun nuts as new, more restrictive laws are being written n public opinion has not been sympathetic to the Live TV actions of the morons.


Astroturf protesters have been plaguing Portland Oregon for years with the same bullshit. A few hundred fly in from all across the country to project right wing racism and power by marching through our streets with their fascist flags and regalia. They show up armed to the teeth. The even set up a sniper pit in one parking garage. We know about it because that pit was busted and told to disperse. Now, they are showing up in other cities, albeit using a different excuse. 

I'm wondering how many of them are the same Proud Boys that we've seen in Portland. These guys are dirt poor. As you say, somebody is paying for these demonstrations.


----------



## topcat (May 20, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Why is this observation not obvious to everyone? And by everyone, I mean his followers. You know the ones with TDS. Because you'd have to be deranged to believe/support him.


 His followers are too invested in him by now. They cannot accept that they were wrong because that would mean defeat. Defeat is not acceptable and they'd rather vote against their own best interests. It's a cult mentality.


----------



## hanimmal (May 20, 2020)

topcat said:


> His followers are too invested in him by now. They cannot accept that they were wrong because that would mean defeat. Defeat is not acceptable and they'd rather vote against their own best interests. It's a cult mentality.


It is just like religion, the more someone not in it pushes against it, the harder people tend to defend it hardening their 'beliefs'.


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2020)

jesus it's pretty clear he can hardly be bothered with her.

"Great student, great school," tweeted the President. "Just what I need is a lawyer in the family. Proud of you, Tiff!" *A White House official told CNN Trump has invited his daughter to the White House Wednesday to congratulate her in person. *









Tiffany Trump graduates from law school


President Donald Trump on Wednesday tweeted his congratulations to Tiffany Trump, the fourth of his five children, in support of her graduation from law school. Tiffany Trump took part in virtual commencement ceremonies, along with the rest of the class of 2020, from Georgetown Law School on...




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2020)

here's hoping..









Trump faces 'historic defeat' because of the economy, new election model predicts


The economy has gone from President Donald Trump's greatest political asset to perhaps his biggest weakness.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2020)

Q: do you think he could manage (or they allow him) this on his own?


If the president (who is commander-in-chief of the armed forces) decides to order the use of nuclear weapons, he or she would be taken aside by the "carrier" and the briefcase would be opened. A command signal, or "watch" alert, would then be issued to the Joint Chiefs of Staff. The president would then review the attack options with the secretary of defense and the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff and decide on a plan, which could range from a single cruise missile to multiple ICBM launches. These are preset war plans developed under OPLAN 8010 (formerly the Single Integrated Operational Plan). Then, using Milstar, the aide, a military officer, would contact the National Military Command Center and NORAD to determine the scope of the pre-emptive nuclear strike and prepare a second strike, following which Milstar/Advanced Extremely High Frequency or Boeing E-4Bs and TACAMOs would air the currently valid nuclear launch code to all nuclear delivery systems operational. Where a two-person verification procedure would be executed following this, the codes would be entered in a Permissive Action Link.[_citation needed_]

Before the order can be processed by the military, the president must be positively identified using a special code issued on a plastic card, nicknamed the "biscuit".[6] The United States has a two-man rule in place at the nuclear launch facilities, and while only the president can order the release of nuclear weapons, the order must be verified by the secretary of defense to be an authentic order given by the president (there is a hierarchy of succession in the event that the president is killed in an attack). This verification process deals solely with verifying that the order came from the actual president. The secretary of defense has no veto power and must comply with the president's order.[6] Once all the codes have been verified, the military would issue attack orders to the proper units. These orders are given and then re-verified for authenticity. *It is argued that the president has almost sole authority to initiate a nuclear attack since the secretary of defense is required to verify the order, but cannot veto it.[7]**[*8][9]

The football is carried by one of the rotating presidential military aides, whose work schedule is described by a top-secret rota (one from each of the five service branches). This person is a commissioned officer in the U.S. military, pay-grade O-4 or above, who has undergone the nation's most rigorous background check (Yankee White).[10][11] These officers are required to keep the football readily accessible to the president at all times. Consequently, the aide, football in hand, is always either standing or walking near the president, including riding on Air Force One, Marine One, or the presidential motorcade with the president.[11]

*The operational plan for nuclear strike orders is entirely concerned with the identity of the commanding officer and the authenticity of the order, and there are no safeguards to verify that the person issuing the order is actually sane. Notably, Major Harold Hering was discharged from the Air Force in late 1973 for asking the question "How can I know that an order I receive to launch my missiles came from a sane president?" [12]*

The vice president, the secretary of defense, and the deputy secretary of defense also have nuclear footballs.[_citation neede_


----------



## topcat (May 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> jesus it's pretty clear he can hardly be bothered with her.
> 
> "Great student, great school," tweeted the President. "Just what I need is a lawyer in the family. Proud of you, Tiff!" *A White House official told CNN Trump has invited his daughter to the White House Wednesday to congratulate her in person. *
> 
> ...


Release the transcripts!


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Q: do you think he could manage (or they allow him) this on his own?
> 
> 
> If the president (who is commander-in-chief of the armed forces) decides to order the use of nuclear weapons, he or she would be taken aside by the "carrier" and the briefcase would be opened. A command signal, or "watch" alert, would then be issued to the Joint Chiefs of Staff. The president would then review the attack options with the secretary of defense and the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff and decide on a plan, which could range from a single cruise missile to multiple ICBM launches. These are preset war plans developed under OPLAN 8010 (formerly the Single Integrated Operational Plan). Then, using Milstar, the aide, a military officer, would contact the National Military Command Center and NORAD to determine the scope of the pre-emptive nuclear strike and prepare a second strike, following which Milstar/Advanced Extremely High Frequency or Boeing E-4Bs and TACAMOs would air the currently valid nuclear launch code to all nuclear delivery systems operational. Where a two-person verification procedure would be executed following this, the codes would be entered in a Permissive Action Link.[_citation needed_]
> ...


Scary shit.

I wouldn’t want to live in a blue state these days.


----------



## topcat (May 20, 2020)

Awe hell, we need a laugh.


----------



## topcat (May 20, 2020)

The heartless bag of Trump and his administration goes on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> jesus it's pretty clear he can hardly be bothered with her.
> 
> "Great student, great school," tweeted the President. "Just what I need is a lawyer in the family. Proud of you, Tiff!" *A White House official told CNN Trump has invited his daughter to the White House Wednesday to congratulate her in person. *
> 
> ...


She is the smart one, keeps her distance as much as she can, I hear she doesn't like or want to do anything to do with that bunch of idiots. I'm willing to give the kid an even break.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She is the smart one, keeps her distance as much as she can, I hear she doesn't like or want to do anything to do with that bunch of idiots. I'm willing to give the kid an even break.


I'll bet she knows what is in store for "Dad" in the near future, maybe she will be on the team that prosecutes him, that would be sweet indeed!


----------



## topcat (May 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She is the smart one, keeps her distance as much as she can, I hear she doesn't like or want to do anything to do with that bunch of idiots. I'm willing to give the kid an even break.


You're hearing things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

topcat said:


> You're hearing things.


Maybe so, but being on the bad side of Donald, usually means being on the right side of something. Dunno much about the kid but she seems to be choosing a different path, her aunt was a judge, so maybe she helped beat back Donald, none of the others appear to have enough brains to compete high school and Eric is an imbecile, a chip of the old intellectual block. If she finished law school she knows what's in store for dad.


----------



## topcat (May 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe so, but being on the bad side of Donald, usually means being on the right side of something. Dunno much about the kid but she seems to be choosing a different path, her aunt was a judge, so maybe she helped beat back Donald, none of the others appear to have enough brains to compete high school and Eric is an imbecile, a chip of the old intellectual block. If she finished law school she knows what's in store for dad.


Maybe there's hope for Barren, if mom can keep him away from the Trump-20 infection. There's a reason why SNL makes Eric so easy for laughs. He's a natural. Someone should tell him Chuck E Cheese is hiring.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 20, 2020)

There's something seriously wrong with Barron Trump, I think he inherited the bad wiring on dads side.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> There's something seriously wrong with Barron Trump, I think he inherited the bad wiring on dads side.


He’s autistic


----------



## captainmorgan (May 20, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> He’s autistic


Has tRUmp ever said that or is that a guess, I can't see the psycho ever admitting that anything is wrong with anyone with his genes.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 20, 2020)

Maybe he's just a stable super jenius, tRUmp says it runs in the family.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Maybe he's just a stable super jenius, tRUmp says it runs in the family.


I see in a new national poll Biden is leading Trump 50 to 39% and it's gonna get worse for him as the bodies pile up in the red states.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Maybe he's just a stable super jenius, tRUmp says it runs in the family.


I see in the same poll clinton was down by 9% with seniors in 2016 and Trump is down with them by 10% now and it too will get much worse with seniors.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Maybe he's just a stable super jenius, tRUmp says it runs in the family.


Well, we know what Donald is gonna do, he doesn't want you to vote Captain, I wonder why?  Donald is very worried now and desperate, he thought he would be able to cheat his way back in with his 45% base of racist morons. Another nail in his coffin with seniors in Michigan.

He's down in the battleground states including Michigan, I wonder why? Remember Donald didn't want to win last time but fucked up, this time he's his own campaign manager and desperately wants to win, he's failed at everything he ever tried to do and we all know why, he will fail here too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dumbfounded’: Michigan Sec. Of State Responds To Trump Attack Over Vote-By-Mail | All In | MSNBC*


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> There's something seriously wrong with Barron Trump, I think he inherited the bad wiring on dads side.


or horse teeth


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, we know what Donald is gonna do, he doesn't want you to vote Captain, I wonder why?  Donald is very worried now and desperate, he thought he would be able to cheat his way back in with his 45% base of racist morons. Another nail in his coffin with seniors in Michigan.
> 
> He's down in the battleground states including Michigan, I wonder why? Remember Donald didn't want to win last time but fucked up, this time he's his own campaign manager and desperately wants to win, he's failed at everything he ever tried to do and we all know why, he will fail here too.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Dumbfounded’: Michigan Sec. Of State Responds To Trump Attack Over Vote-By-Mail | All In | MSNBC*


his solution will be to stop/disrupt the mail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Maybe he's just a stable super jenius, tRUmp says it runs in the family.


He's got 3 adult kids headed for prison, Ivanka will not adapt well to an orange jumpsuit or being a lesbian sex toy. Mendel's ratio of inheritance at work Captain with 3 bad ones following Dad and one different and one uncertain, offspring from many mothers, so perhaps one avoided inherited metal impairment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

This is what the evil prick is up to now. These Doctors might regret standing in front of Donald and selling the snake oil of reopening, Donald has been known to stab people in the back. If they say dangerous shit the AMA will have their licenses over this, in a time of a national healthcare crises, other doctors who are dealing with this bullshit on the front lines will go ballistic as these clowns try to work them to death or kill them outright with covid-19.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








GOP fronts ‘pro-Trump’ doctors to prescribe rapid reopening


Republican political operatives are recruiting “extremely pro-Trump” doctors to go on television to prescribe reviving the U.S. economy as quickly as possible, without waiting to meet safety benchmarks proposed by the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to slow the spread of the...




www.spokesman.com





*GOP fronts ‘pro-Trump’ doctors to prescribe rapid reopening*

WASHINGTON – Republican political operatives are recruiting “extremely pro-Trump” doctors to go on television to prescribe reviving the U.S. economy as quickly as possible, without waiting to meet safety benchmarks proposed by the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to slow the spread of the new coronavirus.

The plan was discussed in a May 11 conference call with a senior staffer for the Trump reelection campaign organized by CNP Action, an affiliate of the GOP-aligned Council for National Policy. A leaked recording of the hourlong call was provided to The Associated Press by the Center for Media and Democracy, a progressive watchdog group.

CNP Action is part of the Save Our Country Coalition, an alliance of conservative think tanks and political committees formed in late April to end state lockdowns implemented in response to the pandemic. Other members of the coalition include the FreedomWorks Foundation, the American Legislative Exchange Council and Tea Party Patriots.

A resurgent economy is seen as critical to boosting President Donald Trump’s reelection hopes and has become a growing focus of the White House coronavirus task force led by Vice President Mike Pence.

Tim Murtaugh, the Trump campaign communications director, confirmed to AP that an effort to recruit doctors to publicly support the president is underway, but declined to say when the initiative would be rolled out.

“Anybody who joins one of our coalitions is vetted,” Murtaugh said Monday. “And so quite obviously, all of our coalitions espouse policies and say things that are, of course, exactly simpatico with what the president believes. … The president has been outspoken about the fact that he wants to get the country back open as soon as possible.”

During an emergency such as the current pandemic, it’s important that the government provide consistent science-based information to the public, said Dr. Wafaa El-Sadr, an epidemiology professor at Columbia University’s Mailman School of Public Health. Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation’s top infectious disease expert and a member of the White House’s coronavirus task force, has been among the most visible government experts warning that lifting lockdowns too quickly could lead to a spike in deaths.

El-Sadr said having doctors relay contradictory information on behalf of the president is “quite alarming.“

“I find it totally irresponsible to have physicians who are touting some information that’s not anchored in evidence and not anchored in science,” El-Sadr said. “What often creates confusion is the many voices that are out there, and many of those voices do have a political interest, which is the hugely dangerous situation we are at now.”

Murtaugh said the campaign is not concerned about contradicting government experts.

“Our job at the campaign is to reflect President Trump’s point of view,” Murtaugh said. “We are his campaign. There is no difference between us and him.”

On the May 11 call, Nancy Schulze, a GOP activist who is married to former Rep. Dick Schulze, R-Pa., said she had given the campaign a list of 27 doctors prepared to defend Trump’s reopening push.

“There is a coalition of doctors who are extremely pro-Trump that have been preparing and coming together for the war ahead in the campaign on health care,” Schulze said on the call. “And we have doctors that are . in the trenches, that are saying `It’s time to reopen.“’

The idea quickly gained support from Mercedes Schlapp, a Trump campaign senior adviser who previously served two years as the president’s director of strategic communications.

“Those are the types of guys that we should want to get out on TV and radio to help push out the message,” Schlapp said on the call.

“They’ve already been vetted. But they need to be put on the screens,” Schulze replied.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2020)

To Figure Out Who's A Citizen, Trump Administration Is Using These Records


After failing to get the now-blocked citizenship question onto 2020 census forms, the Trump administration is turning to IRS tax forms, Medicaid data and Interior Department law enforcement records.




www.npr.org


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's got 3 adult kids headed for prison, Ivanka will not adapt well to an orange jumpsuit or being a lesbian sex toy. Mendel's ratio of inheritance at work Captain with 3 bad ones following Dad and one different and one uncertain, offspring from many mothers, so perhaps one avoided inherited metal impairment.


don't the wealthy often prevail because they can afford to tie the courts up?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> don't the wealthy often prevail because they can afford to tie the courts up?


They prevail because the can afford good lawyers and private investigators, they can also afford to work their way up the appeals system and ya can get off at every stage, also they can make bail, can buy off plaintiffs and witnesses, and aren't subject to jailhouse informants or police abuse. They are handled with extreme caution and reluctance because the legal costs of prosecuting them can break some counties and even states. If all else fails they can bribe the judge or the state AG and as a last resort, buy a Trump or a state governor's pardon, even finance his whole campaign to get one, chump change. Equality under the law is a theory, not a practice.

If the feds want yer ass under a normal government in a high profile case and yer actual guilty, yer ass is grass. Most of the cases against the Trump's are documents based, open and shut, the feds prosecuting Donald would be so easy Tiffany could do it straight out of law school.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2020)

Here is a former federal prosecutor who would loooove to take Trump Down. News with expert analysis and opinion. You might see him in government a the DOJ next year.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Flynn tries to shut down Judge Sullivan; Trump fires (another) IG*


----------



## topcat (May 20, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> or horse teeth


Neigh, whinny, those are veneers. A family plan discount.


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, we know what Donald is gonna do, he doesn't want you to vote Captain, I wonder why?  Donald is very worried now and desperate, he thought he would be able to cheat his way back in with his 45% base of racist morons. Another nail in his coffin with seniors in Michigan.
> 
> He's down in the battleground states including Michigan, I wonder why? Remember Donald didn't want to win last time but fucked up, this time he's his own campaign manager and desperately wants to win, he's failed at everything he ever tried to do and we all know why, he will fail here too.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Dumbfounded’: Michigan Sec. Of State Responds To Trump Attack Over Vote-By-Mail | All In | MSNBC*


because he's going to change the numbers somehow and can't do this if there is a paper trail.


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> don't the wealthy often prevail because they can afford to tie the courts up?


That is so right, typical corporate shit, string things out until the plaintiff goes broke.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2020)

*DISTRACTION! - A Randy Rainbow Song Parody*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2020)

*New Ad Blasts Trump's Campaign Chief Brad Parscale | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2020)

Wanna know why Donald is freaking out more than usual? This might help explain. Looks like relaxing in his basement rec room is working for Joe, campaigning was never so easy or so cheap! Beat by a guy from his basement!

We haven't even seen the impact of deaths in the red states who opened stupid. Also oversight is coming too, people want answers and Donald's ass is high in the air while his head is in the ground. If this keeps up some in the GOP might cut and run.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Trails Biden By 11 Points Among Voters Nationally | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## downhill21 (May 21, 2020)

topcat said:


> His followers are too invested in him by now. They cannot accept that they were wrong because that would mean defeat. Defeat is not acceptable and they'd rather vote against their own best interests. It's a cult mentality.


I agree.


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2020)

JONESTOWN


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They prevail because the can afford good lawyers and private investigators, they can also afford to work their way up the appeals system and ya can get off at every stage, also they can make bail, can buy off plaintiffs and witnesses, and aren't subject to jailhouse informants or police abuse. They are handled with extreme caution and reluctance because the legal costs of prosecuting them can break some counties and even states. If all else fails they can bribe the judge or the state AG and as a last resort, buy a Trump or a state governor's pardon, even finance his whole campaign to get one, chump change. Equality under the law is a theory, not a practice.
> 
> If the feds want yer ass under a normal government in a high profile case and yer actual guilty, yer ass is grass. Most of the cases against the Trump's are documents based, open and shut, the feds prosecuting Donald would be so easy Tiffany could do it straight out of law school.


So then what you're saying is American Constitution really only applies if you have money..


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *New Ad Blasts Trump's Campaign Chief Brad Parscale | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


i can't wait to see it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2020)

Here is an interesting question that might become important someday.

What would happen if Joe won and the democrats took the house and got a majority in the senate and wanted to invoke a national plan to deal with covid-19 effectively. Let's say you need a national shut down and coordinated action by the states and some red states refused to cooperate and stayed open with high infection rates, places full of racist shitheads.

Could Joe quarantine the state and bar travel or make state border checkpoints or roadblocks, by enabling surrounding states who want to protect themselves for instance? Aside from the heat that Joe and the feds could put on these assholes by other means.

Could Joe quarantine a state or states for public health reasons to contain the virus and protect the nation from all enemies foreign and DOMESTIC?

I mean with the power of congress and the law at his back, not to mention a majority of Americans. It might come to that one day.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> So then what you're saying is American Constitution really only applies if you have money..


I know you’re not surprised about that.

Especially if you consider the constitution is a document that took almost a hundred years to add an amendment to endi slavery.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> So then what you're saying is American Constitution really only applies if you have money..


Sometimes it doesn't even work then, but not often. People have equal rights in theory, but those have rights who dare (and have the means) to defend them. Canada has a similar legal system as does Britain, but they are not nearly as corrupt and these days, far more equitable, they are also apolitical.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2020)

*Joe Biden Criticizes Trump for Promoting Unproven Coronavirus Treatments*


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 21, 2020)

“If the country had locked down two weeks earlier than it did, it could have prevented 84% of deaths and 82% of cases, according to the research.”









If US had started social distancing a week earlier, about 36,000 fewer people would have died, study says


If the United States had started social distancing just a week earlier, it could have prevented the loss of at least 36,000 lives to the coronavirus, according to new research.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> “If the country had locked down two weeks earlier than it did, it could have prevented 84% of deaths and 82% of cases, according to the research.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost as bad as Benghazi!


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Almost as bad as Benghazi!


Yep. Almost.


----------



## Casanova Frankenstein (May 21, 2020)

I guess this fucking idiot is Mask adverse .......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2020)

*Joe: I believe in U.S. exceptionalism; that’s why this crisis hard to accept | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2020)

The Russian response to the pandemic has been as bad as the American one, hard to know how many dead because you can't trust anything that come out of the place. It's safe to say the Russians are gonna get hammered by this too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2020)

*Gottlieb on cruises and the idea of herd immunity*





Former FDA Commissioner Dr. Scott Gottlieb comments on cruises and herd immunity in the age of the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## schuylaar (May 21, 2020)

Trump Administration Confirms U.S. Is Leaving Open Skies Surveillance Treaty


The 34-nation agreement allows the U.S., Russia and other countries to fly their aircraft over each other's territory. The Trump administration says it will negotiate a new deal with Russia.




www.npr.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2020)

Here is your next crises, China is gonna move on Hong Kong and wipe out their democracy there, Hong Kong is a major global financial hub because of the legal system used there, a left over from the British. Xi sees his chance with a weak American president and the country on its knees because of his incompetent response the covid -19, to take over Hong Kong militarily. We have a lot of Chinese Canadians who were hedging their bets with properties in Canada, but air travel is banned and they can't get out. Canada should help them, Hong Kong has one of the lowest infection rates in the world, so charter flights back should be no problem along with isolation protocols.

China is gonna take over Hong Kong soon and if it embarasses Trump enough, there could be trouble, America is very vulnerable and not ready to take on China right now, not with Trump. America owes trillions to China and a lot of PPE comes from there as do the feed stocks and chemicals for most drugs, including those that might be used to treat covid-19. China has got America over a barrel and Uncle Sam is in a bad strategic and tactical situation with China thanks to Donald. Donald can't play checkers, much less chess and these guys play go.

Donald needs a distraction too and a war is a good one, Donald is probably looking for one with Iran, China is too strong and Donald is a bully who picks on the weak.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2020)

you blend in the blue to fight red or make whiter- you don't just leave it because it looks..blue..you know, he makes a pretty shitty woman









Donald Trump's huge eye bags, sniffing and slurring spark yet more health fears


The president's appearance and demeanor during a speech on Thursday sparked fresh fears for his health




metro.co.uk


----------



## Gond00s (May 22, 2020)

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)31180-6/fulltext 
who would have guessed.


----------



## Gond00s (May 22, 2020)

now their gonna and say its anti trumper conspiracies


----------



## hanimmal (May 22, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> now their gonna and say its anti trumper conspiracies


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)31180-6/fulltext
> who would have guessed.


the proven prophylactic is zinc.


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is your next crises, China is gonna move on Hong Kong and wipe out their democracy there, Hong Kong is a major global financial hub because of the legal system used there, a left over from the British. Xi sees his chance with a weak American president and the country on its knees because of his incompetent response the covid -19, to take over Hong Kong militarily. We have a lot of Chinese Canadians who were hedging their bets with properties in Canada, but air travel is banned and they can't get out. Canada should help them, Hong Kong has one of the lowest infection rates in the world, so charter flights back should be no problem along with isolation protocols.
> 
> China is gonna take over Hong Kong soon and if it embarasses Trump enough, there could be trouble, America is very vulnerable and not ready to take on China right now, not with Trump. America owes trillions to China and a lot of PPE comes from there as do the feed stocks and chemicals for most drugs, including those that might be used to treat covid-19. China has got America over a barrel and Uncle Sam is in a bad strategic and tactical situation with China thanks to Donald. Donald can't play checkers, much less chess and these guys play go.
> 
> Donald needs a distraction too and a war is a good one, Donald is probably looking for one with Iran, China is too strong and Donald is a bully who picks on the weak.


needs new thread. I hope you don't mind if I hijack your post into one on this topic.


----------



## Gond00s (May 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the proven prophylactic is zinc.


nah just pure weeed


----------



## topcat (May 22, 2020)

A diversion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> needs new thread. I hope you don't mind if I hijack your post into one on this topic.


I figure it will deserve a thread soon, it could be a hot topic, China going after HK will be very bad and will put heat on Trump. If donald has a problem he always seems to make the wrong choice. America doesn't need this shit at this particular moment and especially with this POTUS, the pandemic is enough for now.


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2020)

topcat said:


> A diversion.


I remember that by Doug Clark And The Hot Nuts about 1969


----------



## topcat (May 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I remember that by Doug Clark And The Hot Nuts about 1969


Yeah, 1965. But these lyrics are different.
Edit: A cover of that song, but with augmented lyrics and a different tune.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2020)

*Chris Hayes: Trump Has Failed Us, But We Shouldn't Fail Each Other | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes: “This pandemic is a challenge and test for our federal government, which has thus far failed us. But it is also a challenge for us, for our society about what we value and who we value, and how we express that we are looking out for each other.” Aired on 05/22/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2020)

Here is how Trump is helping with super spreader events, singing praises to the Lord while packed into pews. Murder for a POTUS, plain and simple
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump slams governors, demands they open houses of worship 'right now'


The surprise announcement marked the president's latest attempt to ramp up the political stakes surrounding the country's coronavirus recovery efforts.




www.cnbc.com





*Trump slams governors, demands they open houses of worship ‘right now’*

KEY POINTS

President Donald Trump on Friday demanded that governors reopen churches, synagogues and mosques “right now,” threatening to override them if they do not do so by the weekend.
Trump said at a veterans event earlier Friday that he would soon issue a “very strong recommendation” on reopening churches. “We want our churches open, we want our places of faith, synagogues, we want them open,” the president said then.
More than 1.58 million cases and at least 95,052 deaths from the coronavirus have been confirmed in the U.S. so far, according to data from Johns Hopkins University.
President Donald Trump on Friday demanded that governors reopen churches, synagogues and mosques “right now,” and threatened to “override” state leaders’ restrictions if they do not do so by the weekend.

The surprise announcement marked the president’s latest attempt to ramp up the political stakes surrounding the country’s coronavirus recovery efforts. He is facing a tough reelection fight against apparent Democratic nominee Joe Biden.

Trump said it was an “injustice” that some state leaders have allowed “liquor stores and abortion clinics” to stay open amid the Covid-19 pandemic while closing houses of worship.

“It’s not right,” Trump said. “I’m calling houses of worship essential.”

“If there’s any question, they’re going to have to call me, but they’re not going to be successful in that call,” Trump said of state leaders.

“The governors need to do the right thing and allow these very important essential places of faith to open right now, for this weekend,” Trump said.

“If they don’t do it, I will override the governors.” 

But it’s far from clear if Trump has the authority to do so.

States, not the federal government, have imposed harsh restrictions on residents and businesses to try to slow the spread of the coronavirus. The White House has only released guidelines for states and regional leaders to follow as they combat the disease.

White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany, when asked what authority allows Trump to override a governor’s rules, did not provide a specific provision.

Instead, she said, “the president will strongly encourage every governor to allow their churches to reopen – and boy, it’s interesting to be in a room that desperately wants to seem to see these churches and houses of worship stay closed.”

A reporter in the room quickly objected to that characterization, saying that he is a churchgoer and would like to attend services again but questions remain about whether places of worship are being asked to reopen too quickly.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2020)

More "helpful" action by Trump along with starving ya out. His "numbers" are gonna be HUGE and with enough rope he will hang himself. The higher the numbers the easier oversight will be and the more damage to Donald when he refuses to cooperate. This might be the cost of liberty, this time around, it's often exacted in blood and misery.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








DOJ warns LA officials stay-home extension may be 'arbitrary and unlawful'


A Trump administration official wrote in a strongly worded letter Friday to Los Angeles officials that he was concerned that the mayor and county health director were taking "an arbitrary and heavy-handed approach to continuing stay-at-home requirements."




 www.cnn.com





*DOJ warns LA officials stay-home extension may be 'arbitrary and unlawful'*
(CNN)A Trump administration official wrote in a strongly worded letter Friday to Los Angeles officials that he was concerned that the mayor and county health director were taking "an arbitrary and heavy-handed approach to continuing stay-at-home requirements."

The letter from Eric Dreiband, assistant attorney general for the Justice Department's Civil Rights Division, came in response to comments from Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti, who had asserted in a "Good Morning America" interview last week that the city will "never be completely open until we have a cure" for the coronavirus, which has claimed more than 3,600 lives in California...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2020)

*Monologue: Entrance Strategy | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2020)

*New Rule: Prime Boss | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2020)

Some interesting ideas
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Thomas Friedman: Unfiltered | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> But it’s far from clear if Trump has the authority to do so.


It's perfectly clear that he does NOT have the authoritah to do so

Trump hates that pesky constitution


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It's perfectly clear that he does NOT have the authoritah to do so
> 
> Trump hates that pesky constitution


He'd better hope it's up held, particularly the part about cruel and unusual punishments, cause justice for Donald would be medievil in nature. Many would like to burn the fucker at the stake on the WH lawn and dance around the fire while he screams and roasts.


----------



## Casanova Frankenstein (May 22, 2020)

I will provide the ash wood for said fire , it burns hot and long. Excess lard and methane .


----------



## Casanova Frankenstein (May 22, 2020)

*Trump's press secretary may have flashed his personal banking information while displaying the check of his quarterly salary donation*


President Donald Trump's press secretary may have revealed his private bank account and routing numbers while displaying a check during a Friday press briefing, The New York Times reported. 
Kayleigh McEnany was displaying a check that showed Trump's quarterly salary donations. 
This time, the president donated $100,000 to the Department of Health and Human Services. 


I couldn’t see the red “ insufficient funds “ stamped on it .


----------



## schuylaar (May 23, 2020)

queu the locusts:

As many as 1.5 million cicadas per acre may emerge, and people living in Southwest Virginia, parts of North Carolina and West Virginia could witness this unique phenomenon, Virginia Tech says in a news release.









Millions of cicadas are expected to emerge after 17 years underground because, of course, it's 2020


As if we didn't have enough to worry about with giant murder hornets invading the US and a global pandemic, millions of 17-year cicadas will emerge from the ground this year.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 23, 2020)

No. They're not particularly worried that 38 million Americans have filed for unemployment benefits in recent months. No. They're certainly not worried that tens of millions of people are facing hunger, eviction notices and the possibility of losing their homes in the midst of the economic collapse.

No. That's not what is bothering them. What troubles them deeply, to the very core of their greedy souls, is that workers who normally earn starvation wages of $9 or $10 an hour are now, in the midst of this crisis, actually receiving an income they can live on. That's because Congress, appropriately, expanded unemployment benefits by an additional $600 a week.

Republicans, correctly, see these expanded unemployment benefits as an unprecedented threat to an economy which thrives on low-wage labor — where half of our workers live paycheck to paycheck. Think about it. If workers get used to a decent income, how can employers bring them back to jobs that keep them living in poverty?

Here is the truth:

The issue is not whether people are receiving more income through their unemployment benefits. The problem is that in America today millions of people make starvation wages. It is past time to create a living wage in this country.

The expanded unemployment benefit passed under the previous bill is set to expire in July. That is why, right now, it is imperative that we come together to demand that the next emergency relief package includes this important benefit.

The emergency relief package that was passed a couple months ago provided the largest expansion of unemployment benefits in the history of this country. That was the right thing to do because that is what this unprecedented crisis calls for.

That bill, rightly so, said that in the middle of this terrible economic crisis, you will be able to receive unemployment compensation if you are a gig worker, an independent contractor, or a server — people who were previously not eligible for unemployment benefits. Plus the bill added another $600 per week on top of the benefits a person would receive under their state unemployment plan.

So that's what's got my Republican colleagues rather upset. They had no problem a couple years ago giving $1 trillion in tax breaks for billionaires and large profitable corporations. But when it comes to working class people in the midst of a horrific crisis, maybe having enough money to pay the bills and feed their families, Republicans want to tell those people they must continue struggling to get by.

How cruel is that? What kind of values system is that?

There are many things that must be done to address the economic and health crises created by the pandemic. But one thing we must not do is punish low-income workers who may get a few dollars more through their unemployment benefits than they otherwise might have received.



In solidarity,


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2020)

Since these are dystopian times I figured this short, simple historical review might provide some context for what is going on today. If you want to avoid a dystopian future, vote Trump and the republicans out and restore responsible government by adults. If Trump and the republicans get in again you will most certainly have a dystopian future and may well have death camps in it, Donald is capable of any depravity. He may well destroy the country before he is removed, perhaps he has not begun to really damage America and all that has gone on before is but a preview. He will most likely want to use nukes before he's done, if only for a distraction.
*How to recognize a dystopia - Alex Gendler*


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 23, 2020)

MAGA !
Make American Graves Again !

Today’s Death Count ...



Interesting to see numbers after long weekend ..... Here in Los Angeles area , reports from last week reported over 800 calls to police over mass party clusters.

Fuck Trump to Hell ....
If that bothers you ....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2020)

Another anti Trump group doing Joe's work for him, this time it a bunch called republicans for the rule of law, dunno how they can still be republicans though.


----------



## schuylaar (May 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> MAGA !
> Make American Graves Again !
> 
> Today’s Death Count ...
> ...


ummmm, he's wearing black out of respect.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> ummmm, he's wearing black out of respect.


Being in the weeds show his golf skill ....


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 23, 2020)

*Marijuana could regulate the main gateway COVID-19 enters host cells in patients, new research concludes........ *



A new study published in the journal _Preprints_, which is not peer-reviewed, finds certain marijuana strains could prevent the spread and severity of COVID-19. It’s all tied to how the coronavirus is transmitted between patients. Like most respiratory illnesses, tiny droplets carrying the disease expelled by coughing or sneezing go airborne. Once a non-infected patient inhales those droplets, it typically enters your body through cells in your lungs and corresponding tissue.

The scientific community has recently identified the ACE2 protein as the primary gateway the coronavirus infects patients. Researchers suspect modulating the level of proteins present in a patients could prevent susceptibility to the disease. In a study completed before the pandemic, researchers had observed the combination of THC and CBD cannabinoids could lower gene expressions that produce and regulate ACE2 proteins.


This made researchers from the University of Lethbridge in Alberta, Canada curious. After all, it could mean cannabis might help prevent the coronavirus from infecting patients. The scientists corroborated the findings, though they were using cannabis oils on human cultures that contained ACE2 proteins.

Novel combinations of cannabinoids “may become a useful addition to the treatment of COVID-19,” the researchers wrote. “They may also be used to develop additional easy-to-use preventative strategies such as mouth wash and throat gargle products that may be tested for their potential to decrease viral entry via the oral cavity and may be used both in clinical practice and at-home treatment.”

According to the researchers, the most effective marijuana profiles to decrease ACE2 production were a 1:21 THC-to-CBD ratio oil and a 1:3 ratio oil. These disparate ratios caused scientists to conclude other cannabis properties could be playing a role in regulating reduced ACE2 activity. Israeli researchers recently identified cannabis terpenes as possible antiviral agents and have begun testing their effectiveness against the coronavirus.

RELATED: Israel Researchers Believe CBD Could Play Crucial Role In COVID-19 Treatment

“While our most efficacious extracts require further validation in a large-scale analysis and an animal model, our study is crucial for the future analysis of the effects of medical cannabis on COVID-19,” concluded the researchers. “Given the current dire and rapidly developing epidemiological situation, every possible therapeutic opportunity and avenue needs to be considered.”

*Lights fatass cone ... grins


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Researchers suspect modulating the level of proteins present in a patients could prevent


I'm modulating.


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Marijuana could regulate the main gateway COVID-19 enters host cells in patients, new research concludes........ *
> 
> View attachment 4574732
> 
> ...


lulz

Coronavirus has turned millions into wannabe medical researchers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Marijuana could regulate the main gateway COVID-19 enters host cells in patients, new research concludes........ *
> 
> View attachment 4574732
> 
> ...


It should be a popular article around here! Purest maybe critical though! Guess I'll go through it and perhaps repost it to drive foggy insane!


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm modulating.


So am I ....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Marijuana could regulate the main gateway COVID-19 enters host cells in patients, new research concludes........ *
> 
> View attachment 4574732
> 
> ...


I believe @potroast has some expertise in this area, perhaps he would like to comment. I'm sure the forum will be delighted with this article, it is a pot forum and many here tout its benefits. I haven't had a look yet but will and might comment on it, though some might not like my opinion on it, this is a discussion forum for pot users and medical people, so its only proper to have a peek.


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It should be a popular article around here! Purest maybe critical though! Guess I'll go through it and perhaps repost it to drive foggy insane!


I'll believe Fauci when he says it.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I'll believe Fauci when he says it.


Modulating? 
What do you have to lose??


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 23, 2020)

May be reaching on this .... but how about a vaporized inhaler ( like for asthmatics ) utilizing the cannaboidal ratios needed. ?

Fast , direct and dose dispensable .


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 23, 2020)

Doubt governments would *ever *embrace cannabis as an actual treatment or therapeutic.
They would bury the science ..... Fauci and other positioned doctors more than likely would back away from the research.
Although big pharma would find the money making model too attractive and would probably change the cannabis elements to some 
marketed name ... COVOXIN or some shit like that.


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Modulating?
> What do you have to lose??


Y'know,

I'll start saying I eat edibles because to protect myself from coronavirus. 

That's the ticket. 

And modulation. Oh the modulation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Doubt governments would *ever *embrace cannabis as an actual treatment or therapeutic.
> They would bury the science ..... Fauci and other positioned doctors more than likely would back away from the research.
> Although big pharma would find the money making model too attractive and would probably change the cannabis elements to some
> marketed name ... COVOXIN or some shit like that.


The study was from Canada and it's legal here and research is being done now, is is just the beginning, cannabinoid research is one of the most exciting areas of pharmacology as the endocannabinoid system is understood. The endocannabinoid system is ancient in animals and goes back to sponges, predating cannabis and flowering plants by hundreds of millions of years.

In America it's still schedule 1, unsafe for human use all research is stifled and has been for a very long time, though it is starting to change. If ya win in november I figure the democrats will legalise following the Canadian model, more or less, work has been done and politicians are lazy! This will free up research in America and stop the political interference.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The study was from Canada and it's legal here and research is being done now, is is just the beginning, cannabinoid research is one of the most exciting areas of pharmacology as the endocannabinoid system is understood. The endocannabinoid system is ancient in animals and goes back to sponges, predating cannabis and flowering plants by hundreds of millions of years.
> 
> In America it's still schedule 1, unsafe for human use all research is stifled and has been for a very long time, though it is starting to change. If ya win in november I figure the democrats will legalise following the Canadian model, more or less, work has been done and politicians are lazy! This will free up research in America and stop the political interference.


Yeah ... tired of seeing stories of people running afoul of the law seeking the medicinal benefits of RSO for their kids because of the
stranglehold over the stupid schedule 1 drug category. Resorting to stealthy interstate travel just to bring their kids healthy alternatives instead of pharmaceuticals. Definitely has to change.


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Doubt governments would *ever *embrace cannabis as an actual treatment or therapeutic.
> They would bury the science ..... Fauci and other positioned doctors more than likely would back away from the research.
> Although big pharma would find the money making model too attractive and would probably change the cannabis elements to some
> marketed name ... COVOXIN or some shit like that.


You got that right. If big pharma saw the opportunity to make big money from weed or some such form of THC, there would be nothing to stop them. Laws would change in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The study was from Canada and it's legal here and research is being done now, is is just the beginning, cannabinoid research is one of the most exciting areas of pharmacology as the endocannabinoid system is understood. The endocannabinoid system is ancient in animals and goes back to sponges, predating cannabis and flowering plants by hundreds of millions of years.
> 
> In America it's still schedule 1, unsafe for human use all research is stifled and has been for a very long time, though it is starting to change. If ya win in november I figure the democrats will legalise following the Canadian model, more or less, work has been done and politicians are lazy! This will free up research in America and stop the political interference.


I eat edibles to protect myself from coronavirus.

and modulation.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 23, 2020)

i Just want an age limit on real world leadership . There has to be a number where YOU ARE TO MOTHERFUCKING old to lead . Pick a number I give 2 shits but old assed great grand papa Mother’s fuckers trying to lead bucks !! I’m over that shit . Can’t even here it on the TV where I’m at it .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I eat edibles to protect myself from coronavirus.
> 
> and modulation.


Good for you, never read the study yet though, bed time soon, I noticed it was a pre print though.


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> i Just want an age limit on real world leadership . There has to be a number where YOU ARE TO MOTHERFUCKING old to lead . Pick a number I give 2 shits but old assed great grand papa Mother’s fuckers trying to lead bucks !! I’m over that shit . Can’t even here it on the TV where I’m at it .


I wanted somebody younger than Biden. In part because I thought Biden (and Bernie) was out of touch with today's issues. Or maybe not as in touch with today's issues as other candidates. Still, though, I honor the choice of the majority of my party. If people vote for them, it's their choice to make. Now that the primary choices are made, I vote tactically. I'm voting for the most liberal candidate on the ballot with a good chance at beating Trump.

I get the aggravation but do you really laws passed that prevents people from voting for the candidate that they prefer?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Modulating?
> What do you have to lose??


Not to worry if ya ain't modulated by now after all that dope ya never will be!  Why I bet ya hardy got an ACE2 receptor left! Yer immune to the coronavirus! We might be onto a cure! Call Donald and we'll get it legalised, maybe even have Donald smoke a joint on TV for shits and giggles!


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Good for you, never read the study yet though, bed time soon, I noticed it was a pre print though.


What do you have to lose?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2020)

Donald stoned would be interesting, I wonder what would happen? Liquor is easy to predict!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> What do you have to lose?


Apparently modulation of some kind, though I haven't read it I assume they refer to the down regulation of ACE2 receptor sites, I'll have peek in the morning.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I wanted somebody younger than Biden. In part because I thought Biden (and Bernie) was out of touch with today's issues. Or maybe not as in touch with today's issues as other candidates. Still, though, I honor the choice of the majority of my party. If people vote for them, it's their choice to make. Now that the primary choices are made, I vote tactically. I'm voting for the most liberal candidate on the ballot with a good chance at beating Trump.
> 
> I get the aggravation but do you really want a law passed that prevents people from voting for the candidate that they prefer?


Dude i think they are all mentally inept due to old ducking age . Are you not listening . No disrespect, how the fuck I’m i off . These times have to be a
Case study for mental health issues and old age .


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Dude i think they are all mentally inept due to old ducking age . Are you not listening . No disrespect, how the fuck I’m i off . These times have to be a
> Case study for mental health issues and old age .


Fauci is 79. And still mentally sharp. I don't mind old people, I might not want to hire them to do something like roofing maybe, but just because someone is old doesn't mean that they are not mentally sharp. 







In this election I prefer 50 years of evidence showing they are not a Russian puppet over someone younger but only a decade or so of time in office, which all coincides with the trolling of our democracy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Being in the weeds show his golf skill ....


He’s a notorious cheater at golf (I know, big surprise), so I’m surprised he found himself in the long grass.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald stoned would be interesting, I wonder what would happen? Liquor is easy to predict!


I’ve said it many times. Trump should be stoned. Can I throw the first rock?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’ve said it many times. Trump should be stoned. Can I throw the first rock?


I would leave the honor up to an American, they would throw a bigger one harder!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’ve said it many times. Trump should be stoned. Can I throw the first rock?


*Canadians are not the nice ones | Rob Bebenek*


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It's perfectly clear that he does NOT have the authoritah to do so
> 
> Trump hates that pesky constitution


Especially that "phony emoluments clause" at 2:20. He would have done it for "free".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Fauci is 79. And still mentally sharp. I don't mind old people, I might not want to hire them to do something like roofing maybe, but just because someone is old doesn't mean that they are not mentally sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just like any other form of bigotry that pigeons holes people, people are individuals and must be respected as such. Age, young or old though can give us certain general attributes that are a normal part of life's journey. The bars are normally full of 20 and 30 something's, no too many 60 something's there on a friday night.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Dude i think they are all mentally inept due to old ducking age . Are you not listening . No disrespect, how the fuck I’m i off . These times have to be a
> Case study for mental health issues and old age .


So, you'd pass laws that would deprive people their choices in voting to suit your own issues? 

Yeah, that's not how it works. Try convincing people to vote for who you'd like. But yeah, what you propose is making yourself the ruler. It's ok for you to want that, don't get me wrong. But like most so-called Progressives, you are talking more like a banana republic's military dictator.


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2020)

will the stench of sulpher come out of the drapes?..wondering for a friend.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> So, you'd pass laws that would deprive people their choices in voting to suit your own issues?
> 
> Yeah, that's not how it works. Try convincing people to vote for who you'd like. But yeah, what you propose is making yourself the ruler. It's ok for you to want that, don't get me wrong. But like most so-called Progressives, you are talking more like a banana republic's military dictator.


What ??? Ok cool ,you win !


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> Especially that "phony emoluments clause" at 2:20. He would have done it for "free".


trmpy* is a self-serving fool who does nothing for free.


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Fauci is 79. And still mentally sharp. I don't mind old people, I might not want to hire them to do something like roofing maybe, but just because someone is old doesn't mean that they are not mentally sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just like trmpy* evidence..?


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald stoned would be interesting, I wonder what would happen? Liquor is easy to predict!


al smith dinner.


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> just like trmpy* evidence..?


I dont understand, what would you like evidence of?


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I dont understand, what would you like evidence of?


the difference between mental clarity and not at 79. there was plenty of evidence that he was not fit to serve and yet still handed over just as easy as you please- some of us had prior experience with bad babysittr and knows what it's all about..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the difference between mental clarity and not at 79. there was plenty of evidence that he was not fit to serve and yet still handed over just as easy as you please- some of us had prior experience with bad babysittr and knows what it's all about..


there is zero evidence of that. joe biden is fine.

youre an idiot amplifying trumps lies and propaganda, and you are too stupid to even know that is what you are doing


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the difference between mental clarity and not at 79. there was plenty of evidence that he was not fit to serve and yet still handed over just as easy as you please- some of us had prior experience with bad babysittr and knows what it's all about..


A big one for Trump was he doesn't read and has no real want to learn anything, he knows it all.


https://www.apa.org/research/action/memory-changes


It goes on, there are some changes, 



> Psychologists are building evidence for a consistent pattern of change. Episodic (what did I have for breakfast?), source (where did I learn about that new car?), and flashbulb (where where you on Sept. 11, 2001?) memory decline the most. Semantic (words, facts and concepts) and procedural ("it's like riding a bicycle - you never forget") memory decline the least. Storage capacity is not the issue; the brain is not an overloaded hard drive. Rather, the changes appear to come in how people encode and retrieve information. Interference, such as distraction, blocks encoding more and slower processing may hurt retrieval, such as being able to remember names and dates. Still, even with these subtle changes, most older adults still seem to efficiently acquire new information and park it in long-term memory. And implicit learning - learning without conscious effort - seems to more or less be spared into old age.


I am not worried about Biden screwing up names and misquoting dates of figures, and there is not any evidence that anyone is weekending at Bernies with him. So I am not too concerned about him being what 81? when we get to vote in the next President, especially with Trump as the alternative.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> What ??? Ok cool ,you win !


So you first say older people should not be allowed to even run for office and now you just leave in a snit when somebody gives reasons why that's a bad idea.

Really, dude, you came here saying that people should be deprived of the right to run for an office on the basis of age. I didn't dive into the lack of reason behind that statement, I simply said that people have the ability and right to choose who to vote for whoever they please. We have those rights for good reasons.

I also make the observation that like you, Bernie Sanders has no issues with the kind of government banana republic dictators employ. I'm not much of a fan of restricting the rights of voters or placing irrational restrictions upon who can run.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> A big one for Trump was he doesn't read and has no real want to learn anything, he knows it all.
> 
> 
> https://www.apa.org/research/action/memory-changes
> ...


Having a loving wife who happens to be a doctor helps too, time to resign Joe!


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> there is zero evidence of that. joe biden is fine.
> 
> youre an idiot amplifying trumps lies and propaganda, and you are too stupid to even know that is what you are doing


and you're an establishment hack.

'dog-faced pony soldier' fvcking ring any bells in there?

now that we have a raging pandemic and our country is in the shitter?


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Having a loving wife who happens to be a doctor helps too, time to resign Joe!


Agreed, it really sucks that the the Russians started their attack on us to get Trump elected and the Republicans have let him leave us vulnerable because they benefit since he hijacked their 'base' voters.

I would have liked to have had Harris, but unfortunately the trolling using the 'squad' to drum up a bunch of racism and sexism makes too big of a gamble with how effective it was in 2016.


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and you're an establishment hack.
> 
> 'dog-faced pony soldier' fvcking ring any bells in there?
> 
> now that we have a raging pandemic and our country is in the shitter?







It is crazy how it updates quotes that are changed. When I posted it was in response to this:


But it updated with the rest you put into it.


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> A big one for Trump was he doesn't read and has no real want to learn anything, he knows it all.
> 
> 
> https://www.apa.org/research/action/memory-changes
> ...


forget about sanders.

uncle joe is a gaffe machine and *we could've had any one of* *MANY young accomplished candidates*..the one that fit if you go by looks and fvckability (since that seems to entice you men here) would've easily been Eric Swalwell; Tim Ryan would've also been a better pick; it's just that our current money laden system of 'who can outspend the most'? is what easily and without any lube sent us to Hell in a Handbasket..


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> So you first say older people should not be allowed to even run for office and now you just leave in a snit when somebody gives reasons why that's a bad idea.
> 
> Really, dude, you came here saying that people should be deprived of the right to run for an office on the basis of age. I didn't dive into the lack of reason behind that statement, I simply said that people have the ability and right to choose who to vote for whoever they please. We have those rights for good reasons.
> 
> I also make the observation that like you, Bernie Sanders has no issues with the kind of government banana republic dictators employ. I'm not much of a fan of restricting the rights of voters or placing irrational restrictions upon who can run.


I didn’t read any of this . I might at some point but probably not .


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It is crazy how it updates quotes that are changed. When I posted it was in response to this:
> View attachment 4575368
> 
> But it updated with the rest you put into it.


correct-o-mundo..i'm still editing my thought..suave, ceto..i know my posts are 'hot off the press' but perhaps you should wait a moment or two?


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> forget about sanders.
> 
> uncle joe is a gaffe machine and *we could've had any one of* *MANY young accomplished candidates*..the one that fit if you go by looks and fvckability (since that seems to entice you men here) would've easily been Eric Swalwell; Tim Ryan would've also been a better pick; it's just that our current money laden system of 'who can outspend the most'? is what easily and without any lube sent us to Hell in a Handbasket..


He is a known quantity to the entire world. Domestically we know what to expect, someone strongly Democratic with the best interests of our entire country in mind. And someone that went their entire career without cashing in on their political office, so not a crooked politician. We don't need a 'savior' just someone that can get the right bodies in the roles they have worked their entire lives to work for our country and sign whatever the Democratic party puts in front of him to get our country out of another Republican mess.



schuylaar said:


> correct-o-mundo..i'm still editing my thought..suave, ceto.


To respond more to what you said, Joe Biden has a long track record and won't scare the population in a time of this pandemic, and can reach out to the entire country to explain the attack on our country by the Russians to get Trump elected since he was there at the end of Obama's term when it was too late to do anything about it because McConnell was stonewalling everything.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> forget about sanders.
> 
> uncle joe is a gaffe machine and *we could've had any one of* *MANY young accomplished candidates*..the one that fit if you go by looks and fvckability (since that seems to entice you men here) would've easily been Eric Swalwell; Tim Ryan would've also been a better pick; it's just that our current money laden system of 'who can outspend the most'? is what easily and without any lube sent us to Hell in a Handbasket..


Democrats chose Biden while you would rather they chose somebody else. I'm actually in a similar position because I preferred Warren. You are free to honor the will of the majority of the party and vote for their choice or not. Because you aren't a Democrat, I don't understand why you should care. It doesn't really matter what you wanted anyway. All the matters now is you can vote for Trump, Biden or some nobody. It's your choice.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> forget about sanders.
> 
> uncle joe is a gaffe machine and *we could've had any one of* *MANY young accomplished candidates*..the one that fit if you go by looks and fvckability (since that seems to entice you men here) would've easily been Eric Swalwell; Tim Ryan would've also been a better pick; it's just that our current money laden system of 'who can outspend the most'? is what easily and without any lube sent us to Hell in a Handbasket..


biden wiped the floor with bernie and he didn't even spend any money while doing it

he literally beat bernie in several states without spending a penny there.

lol


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> So you first say older people should not be allowed to even run for office and now you just leave in a snit when somebody gives reasons why that's a bad idea.
> 
> Really, dude, you came here saying that people should be deprived of the right to run for an office on the basis of age. I didn't dive into the lack of reason behind that statement, I simply said that people have the ability and right to choose who to vote for whoever they please. We have those rights for good reasons.
> 
> I also make the observation that like you, Bernie Sanders has no issues with the kind of government banana republic dictators employ. I'm not much of a fan of restricting the rights of voters or placing irrational restrictions upon who can run.


you need to stop with sanders already- it's getting really old..no one even mentions him but YOU.


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Democrats chose Biden while you would rather they chose somebody else. I'm actually in a similar position because I preferred Warren. You are free to honor the will of the majority of the party and vote for their choice or not. Because you aren't a Democrat, I don't understand why you should care. It doesn't really matter what you wanted anyway. All the matters now is you can vote for Trump, Biden or some nobody. It's your choice.


no one chose him; we're in a pandemic and he was where we left off..FYI sanders only 'suspended', he can come back the moment uncle joe dies.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> no one chose him; we're in a pandemic and he was where we left off..FYI sanders only 'suspended', he can come back the moment uncle joe dies.


Sanders lost.

He said so himself.









Bernie Sanders endorses Joe Biden for president


Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders on Monday endorsed former Vice President Joe Biden for president, pledging to help him defeat President Donald Trump in the general election as the two agreed to launch a series of task forces to work jointly on policy matters.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

Free ads for Joe on morning Joe, Ole Joe should bait Donald good on this one, keep him tweeting and defending his big ego, doing stupid social shit all the way until nov. Great ad, that tells the horrifying truth, Nero fiddled while Rome burned, Trump golfed while America died. MAGA Make America Golf Again!
*New Biden Ad Slams Trump For Golfing As Death Rate Rises | MSNBC*


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> biden wiped the floor with bernie and he didn't even spend any money while doing it
> 
> he literally beat bernie in several states without spending a penny there.
> 
> lol


sanders suspended Buckley and come back as required when old uncle joe croaks..it's actually a good idea..sanders was smart, let old uncle joe do the remaining work and if he bites it before Nov 3?


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Sanders lost.
> 
> He said so himself.
> 
> ...


can you define 'suspended'?

Sanders' quick endorsement of Biden in mid-April, just five days after he suspended his campaign, was a stark contrast to the 2016 Democratic race, when Sanders continued to battle Hillary Clinton into June and waited until July to endorse her.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you need to stop with sanders already- it's getting really old..no one even mentions him but YOU.


It's become a trope that won't go away. Your kind are Cult of Sanders. "rigged" and all that.

Bernie did worse this year than he did in 2016. So much for his claim that a wave of energized heretofore nonvoters would sweep him in to the nomination. That was a crazy notion.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> can you define 'suspended'?
> 
> Sanders' quick endorsement of Biden in mid-April, just five days after he suspended his campaign, was a stark contrast to the 2016 Democratic race, when Sanders continued to battle Hillary Clinton into June and waited until July to endorse her.


"permanently suspended" lulz

He did that so he could keep the money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

More Joe, special 100,000 dead edition. Who speaks publicly for you?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Is Humanity Showing Through Everywhere Except In Trump? | MSNBC*


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> A big one for Trump was he doesn't read and has no real want to learn anything, he knows it all.
> 
> 
> https://www.apa.org/research/action/memory-changes
> ...


if you don't use you lose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

America has suffered 100,000 deaths already and lets just say you have an average of 1,000 deaths a day until the new year. There are 221 days until the new year, 320,000 American deaths, the first civil war cost over 600,000 dead. How many will the second one cost? This will go on for years, better hope effective treatment options are found and deployed or this might be the level of suffering. Hopefully governors in red states will get burned badly and it will cut the mortality rate, that I figure will be the pattern. Joe will inherit a bankrupt graveyard.

That was back of an envelope, here is a model to play with the variables a bit, I hope I'm spectacularly wrong about the death count, but it is a possibility given the current political reality.









United States: Coronavirus Pandemic Country Profile


United States: What has been the impact of the Coronavirus Pandemic (COVID-19)?




ourworldindata.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

This guy is a former JAG and federal prosecutor who explains if Donald can be charged with manslaughter. He goes over Donald's recent misdeeds and makes the case. A legal eagle who looks upon the DOJ as a temple of justice, a true believer in law and order, a patriot.
*Trump's Snake Oil Fail*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

How civil adults behave in public, dignity and respect, remember what it was like before Donald?
You need more Obamas and fewer Donald's...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Obama notes McCain's last laugh in eulogy request*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

3 minutes of contrast
*Opinion | An hour-by-hour comparison of Trump and Obama responding to school shootings*


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Free ads for Joe on morning Joe, Ole Joe should bait Donald good on this one, keep him tweeting and defending his big ego, doing stupid social shit all the way until nov. Great ad, that tells the horrifying truth, Nero fiddled while Rome burned, Trump golfed while America died. MAGA Make America Golf Again!
> *New Biden Ad Slams Trump For Golfing As Death Rate Rises | MSNBC*


powerful.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This guy is a former JAG and federal prosecutor who explains if Donald can be charged with manslaughter. He goes over Donald's recent misdeeds and makes the case. A legal eagle who looks upon the DOJ as a temple of justice, a true believer in law and order, a patriot.
> *Trump's Snake Oil Fail*


Maybe you should listen to this and stop posting bullshit sciency stuff because no good comes from selling fake science or overselling hope for a cure to people desperate for a solution.

This has been my consistent message to you all along.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe you should listen to this and stop posting bullshit sciency stuff because no good comes from selling fake science or overselling hope for a cure to people desperate for a solution.
> 
> This has been my consistent message to you all along.


Yer trying to associate me with trump's narrative, this guy lays out Trump's misdeeds, HCQ is one he could be busted for, it might be symbolic and useful, but redundant.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer trying to associate me with trump's narrative, this guy lays out Trump's misdeeds, HCQ is one he could be busted for, it might be symbolic and useful, but redundant.


I'm not associating you with Trump's narrative. I'm saying you are promoting Trump's propaganda war on science and people in general. You are a tool of his. What more does one need to convince you other than the story arc of HCQ? You were so all out hopeful and breathy about its prospects early on. I asked you then to tamp it down, there was very little cause for hope. Even today, you say "the jury is still out, HCQ may still be a game changer". It's not. HCQ was from the very beginning a tool of Trump's propaganda machine and you ate it up. It's still inside of you. Don't blame me, blame yourself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not associating you with Trump's narrative. I'm saying you are promoting Trump's propaganda war on science and people in general. You are a tool of his. What more does one need to convince you other than the story arc of HCQ? You were so all out hopeful and breathy about its prospects early on. I asked you then to tamp it down, there was very little cause for hope. Even today, you say "the jury is still out, HCQ may still be a game changer". It's not. HCQ was from the very beginning a tool of Trump's propaganda machine and you ate it up. It's still inside of you. Don't blame me, blame yourself.


What I'm promoting is the truth, science, what you are promoting is politics. When the scientists say the fat lady sings on it I will cover it too, Until then, you figure you know more than the experts and I beg to differ. Ethical experts determine when such things are to be ended, not you.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What I'm promoting is the truth, science, what you are promoting is politics. When the scientists say the fat lady sings on it I will cover it too, Until then, you figure you know more than the experts and I beg to differ. Ethical experts determine when such things are to be ended, not you.


"HCQ is a potential cure for Covid."

Truth and science according to @DIY-HP-LED


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> "HCQ is a potential cure for Covid."
> 
> Truth and science according to @DIY-HP-LED


Way back when before the newspapers even reported on it. Bury the bone foggy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

*The MAGA Church (Teaser)*


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Way back when before the newspapers even reported on it. Bury the bone foggy.


From the very instant you were mooning over the hope for a "game changing drug", I read the same stuff and rightly concluded it was bullshit. I told you so too. In very clear terms. You really ought to start listening to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> From the very instant you were mooning over the hope for a "game changing drug", I read the same stuff and rightly concluded it was bullshit. I told you so too. In very clear terms. You really ought to start listening to me.


Yer working overtime on this, like Donald tweeting on a weekend


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer working overtime on this, like Donald tweeting on a weekend


You've been replying 1:1. As have I. If you want to defend yourself, then defend the crap you post. Instead you use false debating tactics. Completely false because your posts are the ones that repeat Trump's propaganda and war on science, not mine. These are just the facts. Too bad for you that all you have are appeals to emotion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

Ancient history, in the press of events. America has other priorities now and this was the cause, the largest case of public jury tampering in American history. I figure they should impeach him again over the covid response, Nancy knows best, she is the expert in this realm.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Demand A Fair Trial*


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2020)

Do women nowadays still use those gaudy fake eyelashes? Oh Kayleigh, I guess it goes with the character. Dang, it's so 1962. Think The Supremes in black and white on the Ed Sullivan Show.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ancient history, in the press of events. America has other priorities now and this was the cause, the largest case of public jury tampering in American history. I figure they should impeach him again over the covid response, Nancy knows best, she is the expert in this realm.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Demand A Fair Trial*


lulz

unlikely but no argument against.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 24, 2020)

This is good
Fuck Mitch McConnel that sister fucking POS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is good
> Fuck Mitch McConnel that sister fucking POS.


Articulate and appropriately pissed, a patriot


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> Do women nowadays still use those gaudy fake eyelashes? Oh Kayleigh, I guess it goes with the character. Dang, it's so 1962. Think Supremes in black and white.


MAGE

Make Airheads Get Eyelashes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is good
> Fuck Mitch McConnel that sister fucking POS.


I'm sure he speaks for many, yourself included, I Love NY!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

Disinformation is a powerful thing.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about a poll and debunk a theory....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe you should listen to this and stop posting bullshit sciency stuff because no good comes from selling fake science or overselling hope for a cure to people desperate for a solution.
> 
> This has been my consistent message to you all along.


Do you think Fox should be charged with manslaughter along with Trump? Perhaps even a conspiracy with him? If the democrats win in Nov, can they permanently remove their broadcast license under existing law and regulations? It might be useful to prosecute Donald for this crime, it would be more than symbolic, it would be practical too. Let them bitch and whine, make your case and stand your ground, these people are culpable. see my most recent Beau video on the power of disinformation. Them fuckers would sweat in court!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

Desperation and Donald, he is the leader now and he calls the shots, a corrupt organisation, a terrorist group, a fascist party. Mitch knows that him and the wife might have a day in court for corruption, if he loses the election, he's all in. If he keeps his seat and loses his majority the democrats will bury and humiliate him with investigations, he and his wife will end up in front of a grand jury as will many including Pompeo, Rudy and the whole cast, I doubt Donald will pardon any of them preemptively, perhaps after the election they will have a pardon party and pass them out by the hundreds, no pardon for Donald though, he would be left holding the bag unless Pence pardoned him after he resigned, after first pardoning Pence. Only way out for the bastards, but no 5th amendment protections and no reason to remain silent and risk prison.

Why are so many of them so committed to Donald? Simple, most will go to prison with him, and all are all in.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








National Republicans sue California to block mail-ballot November election


“We’re on firm legal ground,” Gov. Gavin Newsom said, arguing that “public health is a nonpartisan issue.”




www.politico.com





*National Republicans sue California to block mail-ballot November election*

https://www.politico.com/states/california/story/2020/05/24/national-republicans-sue-california-to-block-mail-ballot-november-election-1286119

OAKLAND, Calif. — The Republican Party has thrown its full weight behind challenging California’s move to a mail-ballot November election during the coronavirus pandemic.

A lawsuit from the Republican National Committee, the National Republican Congressional Committee and the California Republican Party seeks to invalidate Gov. Gavin Newsom’s order that county election officials mail every registered California voter a ballot. While Newsom and California election overseers have said the switch is necessary to balance public health with civic participation, opponents argue that Newsom has overstepped his authority.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is good
> Fuck Mitch McConnel that sister fucking POS.


Wisdom comes from many places James, this one has been kind of a guide to me and others. Anger is natural and appropriate, a great motivator and overcomes fear, its birthplace. We should not fight our nature, but seek to use it skillfully, make the most with what ya got.

"Anybody can become angry - that is easy, but to be angry with the right person and to the right degree and at the right time and for the right purpose, and in the right way - that is not within everybody's power and is not easy".
- Aristotle

Think this guy got close to the mark with the old greek feller?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

I still figure Trump should be impeached, he can do too much damage, especially if he loses, he will set the country on fire and burn ya to the ground. People will ask why he was not impeached during the summer over the covid-19 and why the democrats did not act, Nancy knows this. This is the perfect storm for Donald, he can't distract from it and move on, he must perform, he must do the work and pass the test in the harsh light of day, he can't do the job and was revealed as an imbecile and incompetent fool. The challenge takes all the skills a good leader could muster, the danger and challenge to the nation are enormous and he has sworn an oath to protect and defend the nation, he is commander and chief. Leaders in a democracy must put the country and its people first to be successful, in terms of enriching the nation and helping its people to flourish in their pursuit of happiness. To do this they must first be normal people and care about others and their country first, to do it well they must be extraordinary human beings. Obama was an example of such a person and such a thing as this would never have happened if he was president, the response would have been more inline with other countries who are coping better with the pandemic,. Trump's failure will be measured by the body count and the economic destruction wrought. Make all the sacrifice count in November, make sure these folks lives will make a difference for America's future.

The choice is stark and could not be more clear, both for the presidency and the congress, America must choose, the time for compromising with evil is over. This is the struggle for the soul of a nation, is it to dwell in a utopian future fueled by science and reason, or a trumpian dystopia where you will dwell in Hell starving under the rule of King Clorox the first? My memorial day message to friends and others on RIU


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

Memorial Day


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

Perspective


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2020)

we're still in the first wave, it's only been 2.5 months and many are projected to die..seems like 1k/day. stay home, men.









WHO warns there could be a second peak, not a second wave


The coronavirus pandemic has brought countries to a standstill. Here's the latest updates on Covid-19 cases, deaths, government responses and more.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2020)

you have to ask yourself why..









The vote-by-mail cases that could decide the 2020 election | CNN


Elie Honig writes that Donald Trump's threats to stop mail-in votes seem to be less about actual legal imperatives than signaling to others his desire to fight hard to limit ballot access -- and to undermine confidence in the 2020 election.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Memorial Day


i like it but the average person will be confused and not get it..so, sadly, a waste.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *I still figure Trump should be impeached*, he can do too much damage, especially if he loses, he will set the country on fire and burn ya to the ground. People will ask why he was not impeached during the summer over the covid-19 and why the democrats did not act, Nancy knows this. This is the perfect storm for Donald, he can't distract from it and move on, he must perform, he must do the work and pass the test in the harsh light of day, he can't do the job and was revealed as an imbecile and incompetent fool. The challenge takes all the skills a good leader could muster, the danger and challenge to the nation are enormous and he has sworn an oath to protect and defend the nation, he is commander and chief. Leaders in a democracy must put the country and its people first to be successful, in terms of enriching the nation and helping its people to flourish in their pursuit of happiness. To do this they must first be normal people and care about others and their country first, to do it well they must be extraordinary human beings. Obama was an example of such a person and such a thing as this would never have happened if he was president, the response would have been more inline with other countries who are coping better with the pandemic,. Trump's failure will be measured by the body count and the economic destruction wrought. Make all the sacrifice count in November, make sure these folks lives will make a difference for America's future.
> 
> The choice is stark and could not be more clear, both for the presidency and the congress, America must choose, the time for compromising with evil is over. This is the struggle for the soul of a nation, is it to dwell in a utopian future fueled by science and reason, or A trumpian dystopia where you will dwell in Hell starving under the rule of King Clorox the first? My memorial day message to friends and others on RIU


i don't think our framers ever considered the possibility of two of the three co-equals would be able align and thwart the will of the people..as long as we have pardon to dangle that may keep us safe for the time being..remember it's all about self preservation with him and i know he has pardon on his list..which means he needs a bit of self control or not..he can terrorize, burn to the ground and still expecting pardon. this is a very weird juncture and all the intuition in the world cannot predict free will's outcome if changed.

thank dog nancy knows constitution and loopholes better than anyone..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

Think Morning Joe gets under Donald's skin, pisses him off and makes him do stupid social and political shit?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Twitter remains silent about Trump's appalling attack against Joe Scarborough*








Twitter remains silent about Trump's appalling attack against Joe Scarborough


President Trump's appalling tweets have real world consequences.




www.cnn.com





President Trump's appalling tweets have real world consequences.
Take his reckless posts about MSNBC host Joe Scarborough. For the past few weeks, Trump has been insinuating that Scarborough was responsible for the 2001 death of Lori Klausutis, who worked in his Florida office when he was a GOP congressman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

These concerns are kinda funny from a guy who refused to fund election security or take it seriously. If your concerned Donald, fund election security for the states.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump sees a ‘rigged election’ ahead. Democrats see a constitutional crisis in the making.


The president’s increasingly amped-up rhetoric surrounding the integrity of the November elections has many wondering how he might respond to a defeat.




www.politico.com





*Trump sees a ‘rigged election’ ahead. Democrats see a constitutional crisis in the making.*
*The president’s increasingly amped-up rhetoric surrounding the integrity of the November elections has many wondering how he might respond to a defeat.*

First he lit into Michigan and Nevada, threatening to withhold federal funding because of his assertion that both states were preparing to commit voter fraud through mail-in ballot applications. Then President Donald Trump followed up Sunday with two more broadly-worded warnings that November would be “the greatest Rigged Election in history.”

“The Democrats are trying to Rig the 2020 Election, plain and simple!” the president claimed.

Trump’s increasingly amped-up rhetoric surrounding the integrity of the November election is beginning to bring to center stage a previously muted conversation. With the president lagging behind Joe Biden in public opinion polls six months before the general election, his opponents are becoming increasingly anxious that Trump may attempt to undermine the results of the election if he loses — or worse, might attempt to cling to power regardless of the outcome.

"He is planting the seeds for delegitimizing the election if he loses," Vanita Gupta, a former head of DOJ’s civil rights division under President Barack Obama and now president of The Leadership Conference on Civil and Human Rights, said on Twitter on Sunday in reaction to Trump's "rigged election" claim. "It’s from the playbook. It’ll get more intense as he gets more freaked out."
*more...*


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i like it but the average person will be confused and not get it..so, sadly, a waste.


Another example of Lincoln’s incredible eloquence. Imagine if he had more than a year of formal education? Obviously reading Shakespeare helped him acquire such a mastery of the language.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i don't think our framers ever considered the possibility of two of the three co-equals would be able align and thwart the will of the people..as long as we have pardon to dangle that may keep us safe for the time being..remember it's all about self preservation with him and i know he has pardon on his list..which means he needs a bit of self control or not..he can terrorize, burn to the ground and still expecting pardon. this is a very weird juncture and all the intuition in the world cannot predict free will's outcome if changed.
> 
> thank dog nancy knows constitution and loopholes better than anyone..


Never corner a rat, lives might be saved if he were offered a way out, it would hurt like Hell, but mass death hurts more of the innocent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Another example of Lincoln’s incredible eloquence. Imagine if he had more than a year of formal education? Obviously reading Shakespeare helped him acquire such a mastery of the language.


Having a good heart helped a lot too, his intentions shone through like the sun and they were pure, motivating greatness.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Never corner a rat, lives might be saved if he were offered a way out, it would hurt like Hell, but mass death hurts more of the innocent.


the quicker we're rid of him the quicker we can get back to business..i wish she would offer him in lieu of stepping down..no vote- he just leaves and biden takes over..never say never, now with this guy, anythings possible..its best to minimize the damage.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Think Morning Joe gets under Donald's skin, pisses him off and makes him do stupid social and political shit?
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Twitter remains silent about Trump's appalling attack against Joe Scarborough*
> 
> ...


*-- David Frum: "Yesterday, the president accused a prominent citizen of murder. Surely the attorney general wants to get right on this important news? The US Attorneys? The crack investigative crew at Fox News? Judge Jeanine? Or do they all tacitly agree: Trump's words are just empty craziness?" 

#1 I HATE THAT SOCIAL ABORTION CALLED TWITTER..*

you mean..? Scarboroughgate? King Clorox has spoken..i think it's great joe get's 3 unfettered hours to speak his mind about The Donald he knows soooooo well.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These concerns are kinda funny from a guy who refused to fund election security or take it seriously. If your concerned Donald, fund election security for the states.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


really? i see a criminal with no way out..it's not getting biden elected that's going to be an issue; it's getting that fat diapered ass, Chumpy* to leave..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> really? i see a criminal with no way out..it's not getting biden elected that's going to be an issue; it's getting that fat diapered ass, Chumpy* to leave..


I think if Nancy impeached him over covid-19 in a month or two when the body count got high in the red states and the governors had to pull back with shit on their faces, it might stick. It would at least hold the republican senators feet to the fire and make them carry Donald's water one last time in the midst of a nation crises when their congressional delegations will be panicking. Imagine trying to support the withholding of documents and witnesses over this, the scientific whistle blowers will form a fucking orchestra! If the republicans acqiut the fucker (perhaps after their primaries?) they carry his water into the general election and it should have over 200,000 dead floating in it and more added everyday, it's gonna smell real bad by november. They could have a counter like the national debt counter at the bottom of the fucking screen reeling off the numbers of dead on CSPAN, as the trial proceeds. There are 23 republican senate seats are up for grabs and Nancy wants as many as she can get, Donald will provide lot's of them for her, Nancy is wise and Donald is a moron, Nancy also has experience in handling children.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 25, 2020)

tRUmptard store owner in Kentucky.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmptard store owner in Kentucky.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576311


How's business Cletus?


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmptard store owner in Kentucky.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576311


wonder what store that is..?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

I wonder why nobody wants the GOP "measles party", a medical disaster and unpaid bills left in the wake. A national embarrassment and a public menace, this is what America has been reduced to.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump says Republican National Convention might move from Charlotte—no other city wanted to host it


President Donald Trump has threatened to pull plans to hold the RNC in North Carolina if the state cannot commit to allowing "full attendance" at the event.




www.newsweek.com





*Trump Says Republican National Convention Might Move From Charlotte—No Other City Wanted to Host It*

*President Donald Trump has threatened to scrap plans to hold the upcoming Republican National Convention in North Carolina and move the event elsewhere if the state's governor does not agree to allow "full attendance" at the August event.*

Currently, under North Carolina's coronavirus response measures, gatherings of more than 10 people in indoor settings are not permitted under "most circumstances," while outdoor gatherings are limited to a maximum of 25 people.

Demanding an answer on whether Republicans would be able to move forward with a fully-attended convention in August, Trump said that if *North Carolina Gov. Roy Cooper, a Democrat*, could not commit to the allowance, the RNC would be reluctantly forced to move the convention and "all of the jobs and economic development it brings" to another state.

While the coronavirus pandemic could make it difficult for Trump to find another state willing to hold the mass event, another clear hurdle stands in the president's way: the fact that few states wanted to host the event in the first place.

An article published by New York Magazine's Intelligencer blog laid out the GOP's struggle with the headline: "GOP Awards Its 2020 Convention to the Only City That Sorta Kinda Wanted It."
*more...*


----------



## topcat (May 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I still figure Trump should be impeached, he can do too much damage, especially if he loses, he will set the country on fire and burn ya to the ground.


Enough with the he should be impeached, already.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder why nobody wants the GOP "measles party", a medical disaster and unpaid bills left in the wake. A national embarrassment and a public menace, this is what America has been reduced to.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


that's okay..the small pox wool blankets will adorn their master suites at the hotel..and you know he doesn't even pay his rally bills..like anyone wants it in their city sucking up resources.

how about they just don't hold the event?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

topcat said:


> Enough with the he should be impeached, already.


I figure it might be likely Topcat, it will be expected of the democrats and an opportunity to make the republicans pay in november. I fear for your country if he is doing badly in the polls and more so if he loses badly, We've all seen what he is capable of by now, also what he is not capable of. There are 23 senate seats up for grabs in nov, make as many of them go down with Donald as possible, whether they acquit the bastard or not, no way out for them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure it might be likely Topcat, it will be expected of the democrats and an opportunity to make the republicans pay in november. I fear for your country if he is doing badly in the polls and more so if he loses badly, We've all seen what he is capable of by now, also what he is not capable of. There are 23 senate seats up for grabs in nov, make as many of them go down with Donald as possible, whether they acquit the bastard or not, no way out for them.





topcat said:


> Enough with the he should be impeached, already.


If he is impeached it will force him to be a good boy until the trial is over, if he is removed it would be too late to do too much harm cause it would be sudden..


----------



## topcat (May 25, 2020)

It won't work, that's a certainty, and will backfire on the effort to win the election. Our only recourse is to vote him out of office. Only then, will he be brought to justice.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Never corner a rat, lives might be saved if he were offered a way out, it would hurt like Hell, but mass death hurts more of the innocent.


That’s why the solution is a bullet between those beady little eyes. It’s faster and less messy. 

The day of such an event should be celebrated as a new national holiday


----------



## spek9 (May 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> The day of such an event should be celebrated as a new national holiday


Make it an international holiday and I'll gladly enjoy a few cold ones to celebrate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Make it an international holiday and I'll gladly enjoy a few cold ones to celebrate.


We will throw a socially distant party!


----------



## Jimdamick (May 25, 2020)

These comments were made by that cunt Ann Coulter yesterday on Twitter, made my day today ( I'm still laughing as I type this  )

"3 years ago, a complete moron of a president told NBC's Lester Holt, "I was going to fire Comey. … [W]hen I decided to just do it I said to myself, I said, 'You know, this Russia thing with Trump and Russia is a made-up story.'" BAM! SPECIAL PROSECUTOR!

— Ann Coulter (@AnnCoulter) May 24, 2020

"The most disloyal actual retard that has ever set foot in the Oval Office is trying to lose AND take the Senate with him. Another Roy Moore fiasco so he can blame someone else for his own mess.

— Ann Coulter (@AnnCoulter) May 24, 2020

Trump didn't build the wall and never had any intention of doing so. The ONE PERSON in the Trump administration who did anything about immigration was Jeff Session. And this lout attacks him.

— Ann Coulter (@AnnCoulter) May 24, 2020

COVID gave Trump a chance to be a decent, compassionate human being (or pretending to be). But he couldn't even do that.

— Ann Coulter (@AnnCoulter) May 24, 2020

The media is salivating over the former football coach, Tommy Tuberville (choice of the most disloyal human God ever created, DJT).

— Ann Coulter (@AnnCoulter) May 24, 2020

GREAT WORK IN THE LAST ALABAMA SENATE RACE, MR. PRESIDENT! Keep it up and we'll have zero Republican senators. The next Republican president will be elected in the year 4820.

— Ann Coulter (@AnnCoulter) May 24, 2020

The most disloyal actual retard that has ever set foot in the Oval Office is trying to lose AND take the Senate with him. Another Roy Moore fiasco so he can blame someone else for his own mess.

— Ann Coulter (@AnnCoulter) May 24, 2020

Trump didn't build the wall and never had any intention of doing so. The ONE PERSON in the Trump administration who did anything about immigration was Jeff Session. And this lout attacks him.

— Ann Coulter (@AnnCoulter) May 24, 2020

COVID gave Trump a chance to be a decent, compassionate human being (or pretending to be). But he couldn't even do that.

— Ann Coulter (@AnnCoulter) May 24, 2020

The media is salivating over the former football coach, Tommy Tuberville (choice of the most disloyal human God ever created, DJT).

— Ann Coulter (@AnnCoulter) May 24, 2020

GREAT WORK IN THE LAST ALABAMA SENATE RACE, MR. PRESIDENT! Keep it up and we'll have zero Republican senators. The next Republican president will be elected in the year 4820.

— Ann Coulter (@AnnCoulter) May 24, 2020

Sessions HAD to recuse himself, you complete blithering idiot. YOU did not have to go on Lester Holt's show and announce you fired Comey over the Russian investigation. That's what got you a Special Prosecutor.

— Ann Coulter (@AnnCoulter) May 24, 2020

I can't wait to see what the media have in store for the former football coach, Tuberville. This is going to be another Roy Moore catastrophe – also engineered by Trump. #SaveTheSenate

— Ann Coulter (@AnnCoulter) May 24, 2020

Ha Ha Ha!!!!

Even the most prominent female Nazi in the country is turning against Trump.

Very nice, indeed


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2020)

*The Dream ..........





The Truth .......... 





+1Morgan*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

topcat said:


> It won't work, that's a certainty, and will backfire on the effort to win the election. Our only recourse is to vote him out of office. Only then, will he be brought to justice.


We shouldn't have to wait too long to find out, an oversight investigation for now and that's happening. This matter concerns the health and economic future of every American without exception, folks will be keenly interested covid-19 is the only game in town and will be for awhile. By the time Nancy gets around to doing him there will be more serious shit coming out and happening, Nancy know best, I'm just trying to figure out if and when it might happen. I pointed out some clear advantages to the democrats, including potential quick removal, if I can figure it out, Nancy has a longer list of pros and cons. Like I said the prize is the senate, Donald is already gone and if they get rid of him it will hurt them even more perhaps. If they let him run wild after acquittal they might not like the result. By then the red sate death count might be higher than the blue state and it will bite em back home real hard. We will see, something new everyday with Donald.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> These comments were made by that cunt Ann Coulter yesterday on Twitter, made my day today ( I'm still laughing as I type this  )
> 
> "3 years ago, a complete moron of a president told NBC's Lester Holt, "I was going to fire Comey. … [W]hen I decided to just do it I said to myself, I said, 'You know, this Russia thing with Trump and Russia is a made-up story.'" BAM! SPECIAL PROSECUTOR!
> 
> ...


You'll like this article, though he doesn't get to the real reasons of bigotry and tribalism, he describes a betrayal of values and puzzling hypocrisy. Some of these things may be familiar to you. Donald is a boy's idea of a man and a man's idea of a boy. 

Women hate Donald more than men by a large margin and this battle is being fought out around kitchen tables all across America. How many Clorox jugs were presented to husbands? How many kids laughed openly at their Dad? Sometimes Donald's water is especially hard to carry!  
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Donald Trump, the Most Unmanly President


Why don’t the president’s supporters hold him to their own standard of masculinity?




www.theatlantic.com





*Donald Trump, the Most Unmanly President*
*Why don’t the president’s supporters hold him to their own standard of masculinity?*

So many mysteries surround Donald Trump: the contents of his tax returns, the apparent miracle of his graduation from college. Some of them are merely curiosities; others are of national importance, such as whether he understood the nuclear-weapons briefing given to every president. I prefer not to dwell on this question.

But since his first day as a presidential candidate, I have been baffled by one mystery in particular: Why do working-class white men—the most reliable component of Donald Trump’s base—support someone who is, by their own standards, the least masculine man ever to hold the modern presidency? The question is not whether Trump fails to meet some archaic or idealized version of masculinity. The president’s inability to measure up to Marcus Aurelius or Omar Bradley is not the issue. Rather, the question is why so many of Trump’s working-class white male voters refuse to hold Trump to _their_ own standards of masculinity—why they support a man who behaves more like a little boy.

I am a son of the working class, and I know these cultural standards. The men I grew up with think of themselves as pretty tough guys, and most of them are. They are not the products of elite universities and cosmopolitan living. These are men whose fathers and grandfathers came from a culture that looks down upon lying, cheating, and bragging, especially about sex or courage. (My father’s best friend got the Silver Star for wiping out a German machine-gun nest in Europe, and I never heard a word about it until after the man’s funeral.) They admire and value the understated swagger, the rock-solid confidence, and the quiet reserve of such cultural heroes as John Wayne’s Green Beret Colonel Mike Kirby and Sylvester Stallone’s John Rambo (also, as it turns out, a former Green Beret.)
*more...*


----------



## topcat (May 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We shouldn't have to wait too long to find out, an oversight investigation for now and that's happening. This matter concerns the health and economic future of every American without exception, folks will be keenly interested covid-19 is the only game in town and will be for awhile. By the time Nancy gets around to doing him there will be more serious shit coming out and happening, Nancy know best, I'm just trying to figure out if and when it might happen. I pointed out some clear advantages to the democrats, including potential quick removal, if I can figure it out, Nancy has a longer list of pros and cons. Like I said the prize is the senate, Donald is already gone and if they get rid of him it will hurt them even more perhaps. If they let him run wild after acquittal they might not like the result. By then the red sate death count might be higher than the blue state and it will bite em back home real hard. We will see, something new everyday with Donald.


He'll _never _be convicted, that's proven.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2020)

topcat said:


> He'll _never _be convicted, that's proven.


It's another one of his endless rants that everybody else knows is false. He does that a lot. The more you point out to @DIY-HP-LED how stupid his rant is, the more deeply he digs in. 

Just watch, he can't help himself. 

@DIY-HP-LED , impeachment will never happen. Stop saying it will.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2020)

On Memorial Day weekend, Trump shows his true self









Opinion: On Memorial Day weekend, Trump shows his true self


Michael D'Antonio writes that President Donald Trump's behavior shows his true colors. On the eve of the US reaching 100,000 deaths due to coronavirus, the president spoke not of the lost, but took to Twitter to stir his base, and stepped out for a round of mask-less golf.




www.cnn.com





Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> These comments were made by that cunt Ann Coulter yesterday on Twitter, made my day today ( I'm still laughing as I type this  )
> 
> "3 years ago, a complete moron of a president told NBC's Lester Holt, "I was going to fire Comey. … [W]hen I decided to just do it I said to myself, I said, 'You know, this Russia thing with Trump and Russia is a made-up story.'" BAM! SPECIAL PROSECUTOR!
> 
> ...


Easy Jim. Sometimes I worry you’re going to explode.  

I don’t think this means much as she’s been a “never Trumper” from the beginning. 

It’s the only thing I like about her.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

topcat said:


> He'll _never _be convicted, that's proven.


Come on Topcat you know it ain't over till the fat lady sings!  Just listing some factors that might influence expert opinion, Nancy's, she knows more and better than us. I figure she'll pull the trigger on him and let the chips fall where they may, we'll see in the coming weeks how it turns out. I didn't say he would be convicted, just the predicament they would find themselves in either way and the fact that this is completely different than the last time. Shit happens and things change, I'll wait and watch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Easy Jim. Sometimes I worry you’re going to explode.
> 
> I don’t think this means much as she’s been a “never Trumper” from the beginning.
> 
> It’s the only thing I like about her.


There is something wrong with that women, she's not normal, she's got a real bug up her ass and has for a long time before Donald. A notable lack of empathy coupled with xenophobia and bigotry. She was merely lamenting the fact that he was fucking up the party and was a piss poor leader for the "cause" and she was really concerned about the GOP senate, which delighted me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Easy Jim. Sometimes I worry you’re going to explode.
> 
> I don’t think this means much as she’s been a “never Trumper” from the beginning.
> 
> It’s the only thing I like about her.


You will also note in her screed she didn't mention the suffering or death, she had higher priorities and when she said disloyal she ment to the party not America. Compassion was merely a word a too, just fake it for political expediency.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 26, 2020)

This nation is in a health crisis with almost 100,000 dead already (more too come for sure) & this farce/nightmare of a POTUS still refuses to wear a face mask in public?








November can't come soon enough.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 26, 2020)

*Twitter may not allow trumptard to spew Misinformation as he is now getting fact checked on his favorite platform....

Twitter labels Trump’s tweets with a fact-check for the first time ..... *
The action comes after years of criticism that social media companies have allowed the president to push misinformation unchecked ... poor orange baboon. 
Twitter on Tuesday slapped a fact-check label on President Trump’s tweets for the first time, a response to long-standing criticism that the company is too hands-off when it comes to policing misinformation and falsehoods from world leaders.

The move, which escalates tensions between Washington and Silicon Valley in an election year, was made in response to two Trump tweets over the past 24 hours. The tweets falsely claimed that mail-in ballots are fraudulent. Twitter’s label says, “Get the facts about mail-in ballots,” and redirects users to news articles about Trump’s unsubstantiated claim.... 

Waiting to see what tweet comes next from King Clorox and his Merry Morons !

BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## jacobgrows (May 26, 2020)

How do you guys think that COVID (or any other future pandemics) will affect the cannabis industry?
I remember when the pandemic started, everyone stocked up on cannabis which was great for dispensaries... but what happens when lock downs are 6+ months for example. Any ideas?


----------



## hillbill (May 26, 2020)

jacobgrows said:


> How do you guys think that COVID (or any other future pandemics) will affect the cannabis industry?
> I remember when the pandemic started, everyone stocked up on cannabis which was great for dispensaries... but what happens when lock downs are 6+ months for example. Any ideas?


PLANT MORE SEEDS


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2020)

jacobgrows said:


> How do you guys think that COVID (or any other future pandemics) will affect the cannabis industry?
> I remember when the pandemic started, everyone stocked up on cannabis which was great for dispensaries... but what happens when lock downs are 6+ months for example. Any ideas?


It is spring...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2020)

*Trump Escalates Political Feuds As U.S. Nears 100,000 COVID-19 Deaths | MTP Daily | MSNBC*





As the number of coronavirus related deaths near 100,000 in the U.S., the president continues to direct states to reopen as soon as possible. Aired on 05/26/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2020)

Love this guy and his attitude, not his ideology though, but he is a patriot.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*There Has Never Been A Crisis In U.S. History Where A President Has Performed This Poorly | MSNBC*





President Trump and former Vice President Joe Biden clearly show the divide playing out across the country in relation to the coronavirus pandemic. Former Republican strategist Steve Schmidt joins Stephanie Ruhle to discuss the upcoming presidential election and how images of one candidate wearing a mask and one not, could define it. Aired on 05/26/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2020)

Here is the guy doing the contract tracing in NY state, what he has to say is important and predicts your future.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sheekey: ‘President Is Clearly Ignoring’ Keeping People’s Livelihood Safe | Stephanie Ruhle | MSNBC*





A new coronavirus testing strategy from the Trump administration puts the responsibility on states. Kevin Sheekey has been tasked with contact tracing in New York and he joins Stephanie Ruhle to explain what needs to happen for it to be successful. Aired on 05/26/2020.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Escalates Political Feuds As U.S. Nears 100,000 COVID-19 Deaths | MTP Daily | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess the Trump Army of Morons forgot the U.S . Flag Code :

The *flag* should never be carried flat or horizontally, but always aloft and free. The *flag should* *never* be used as *wearing* apparel, bedding, or drapery. It should never be festooned, drawn back, nor up, in folds, but always allowed to fall free.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Guess the Trump Army of Morons forgot the U.S . Flag Code :
> 
> The *flag* should never be carried flat or horizontally, but always aloft and free. The *flag should* *never* be used as *wearing* apparel, bedding, or drapery. It should never be festooned, drawn back, nor up, in folds, but always allowed to fall free.


Did anybody post the 2020 Trump University Commencement speech on social media yet? We've all been in Trump University for over 3 and a half years now and because of the coronavirus the academic year has been accelerated considerably! Perhaps I'll take a shot at writing one for fun! Remember your degree is measured by the temperature of Hell and the lessons learned (along with the trauma and scares) will be with you for a lifetime and will serve you well. In a similar manner to leaning on a red hot stove for five minutes stoned drunk will .


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2020)

this is bad..very bad.









Boeing lays off nearly 7,000 workers


Boeing laid off 6,770 workers Wednesday, part of a plan to reduce 16,000 total jobs because of the rapid decrease in air travel during the Covid-19 pandemic.




www.cnn.com


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2020)

jacobgrows said:


> How do you guys think that COVID (or any other future pandemics) will affect the cannabis industry?
> I remember when the pandemic started, everyone stocked up on cannabis which was great for dispensaries... but what happens when lock downs are 6+ months for example. Any ideas?


Long live the black market.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> Long live the black market.


GroProTips..i learned on my own and am a proud student of DJ Short technique..most of my advanced is from him..tight and green in veg..plant training in flower. he would be proud some girl could pick up his technique and make money..

schuylaar still has a grow page here at RIU..i think @rollitup where are the grow pages? there used to be a link in the avi


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Guess the Trump Army of Morons forgot the U.S . Flag Code :
> 
> The *flag* should never be carried flat or horizontally, but always aloft and free. The *flag should* *never* be used as *wearing* apparel, bedding, or drapery. It should never be festooned, drawn back, nor up, in folds, but always allowed to fall free.


Abbie Hoffman was arrested for making a fashion statement in 1968! Who knew at the time that it would now be looked upon as "patriotic" to wear shirts, pants and comic foam hats in the image of the flag, all made in "Chine-ah"?


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2020)

100,112


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2020)

FCC reform is required to include social media, but FOX can be removed from the scene for breaking existing regulations and law, they are a public menace. The 60% who wear masks are the ones to target, they are the edges that can be nibbled around, especially as fear increases in their states, they will also pay closer attention to the oversight hearings, most will be locked down by then anyway.

_"Beyond partisan affiliation and political ideology, news diet is a powerful predictor of how Americans view the lethality of the coronavirus. For example, the likelihood that a hypothetical politically moderate independent with a conservative news diet would incorrectly answer this question increased four percentage points between mid-March to mid-April, compared with decreases of seven points for the same individual with a mixed news diet and 19 points with a liberal news diet."

"What the Gallup numbers affirm is that facts are under assault in this country. And in a situation like this global pandemic has created, ignorance of facts (or ignoring them) can get people killed". _
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Most Republicans *still* don't think coronavirus is more deadly than the flu | CNN Politics


As the United States nears 100,000 deaths from the coronavirus, a majority of Republicans still don't grasp this basic fact about the disease: it is considerably more deadly than the flu.




www.cnn.com





*Most Republicans *still* don't think coronavirus is more deadly than the flu*

(CNN)As the United States nears 100,000 deaths from the coronavirus, a majority of Republicans still don't grasp this basic fact about the disease: it is considerably more deadly than the flu.

Just 40% of self-identified GOPers in newly released Gallup data said that the coronavirus' mortality rate was higher than that of seasonal flu, which kills roughly 1 out of every 1,000 people who get it. That number is largely unchanged from a mid-March Gallup survey that showed 42% of Republicans believing that coronavirus is deadlier than the flu.

Those numbers stand in stark contrast to the 9 in 10 Democrats who told Gallup that coronavirus is killing more Americans than the flu and the two-thirds of independents who said the same.

It's also in stark contrast to the known facts regarding coronavirus' mortality rate.
Because Covid-19 is a new virus to humans, it's difficult to pinpoint a specific mortality rate. (We still don't know how many people had it without even realizing it, how many people died from it but those deaths were ascribed to other causes, etc.)

At the moment, the mortality rate for coronavirus in the US is around 6%, according to numbers from Johns Hopkins. But as The Washington Post notes:
"The crude case fatality rates, covering people who have a Covid-19 diagnosis, have been about 6 percent globally as well as in the United States. But when all the serological data is compiled and analyzed, the fatality rate among people who have been infected could be less than 1 percent."
Let's just say, for the sake of argument that the mortality rate for Covid-19 winds up at one of the lowest scientific estimates available right now: .6%. That would still mean that it is SIX times more deadly than the seasonal flu. And that is something very close to the best case for mortality rates from coronavirus.

So, why do so many Republicans simply not buy it?
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 27, 2020)

I say let them pool en masse in whatever stadium or venue they like ... crank up the ventilation system , yell , shake hands , praise their
” savior “ , contact every touch point possible , share their bathroom breaks .... *then *go home and croak.

Less repub trash to muck up the impending November vote ... like rats over a bucket of water.


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> 100,112


It's now "a badge of honor."


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> FCC reform is required to include social media, but FOX can be removed from the scene for breaking existing regulations and law, they are a public menace. The 60% who wear masks are the ones to target, they are the edges that can be nibbled around, especially as fear increases in their states, they will also pay closer attention to the oversight hearings, most will be locked down by then anyway.
> 
> _"Beyond partisan affiliation and political ideology, news diet is a powerful predictor of how Americans view the lethality of the coronavirus. For example, the likelihood that a hypothetical politically moderate independent with a conservative news diet would incorrectly answer this question increased four percentage points between mid-March to mid-April, compared with decreases of seven points for the same individual with a mixed news diet and 19 points with a liberal news diet."
> 
> ...


because King Clorox; they will be convinced soon enough.


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2020)

"It seems to me that if we do a really good job, we'll not only hold the...death down to a level that is...uh, much lower than the other way, had we not done a good job, uh..." -Individual 1. Yeah, it gets bizarre when you read what he says. Normally, he'd be pitied, but since he's the fargin' prezydint, you can read why he's a mockery. He's a travisty, a sham and a mockery, he's a travishamockery.


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i love her cross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIP, Bill Hicks


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> "It seems to me that if we do a really good job, we'll not only hold the...death down to a level that is...uh, much lower than the other way, had we not done a good job, uh..." -Individual 1. Yeah, it gets bizarre when you read what he says. Normally, he'd be pitied, but since he's the fargin' prezydint, you can read why he's a mockery. He's a travisty, a sham and a mockery, he's a travishamockery.


*See The Chilling Virus Warnings Trump Ignored – Before Pandemic Outbreak | The Beat With Ari Melber*





The coronavirus has upended most of the world, but there were key warnings about pandemics in general, and the virus specifically, that were often ignored, downplayed or even punished. MSNBC’s Ari Melber documents this crucial history – and what can be learned from it now – in this exhaustive special report spanning years of expert research, warnings and even the fateful final months as the virus approached the U.S. early 2020. Melber also discusses a "Cassandra effect," where some experts who got it right were sidelined and faced alleged retaliation by the Trump Administration.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2020)

the truth- a bitter pill.









Jonathan Steingard, Christian singer, reveals he no longer believes in God | CNN


Jonathan Steingard, frontman for the Christian rock band Hawk Nelson, has gone public with some personal news.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2020)

More Joe, I figure ya need a president now, here is a good choice.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe Biden Marks Solemn Occasion Of 100,000 Lives Lost To Virus | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2020)

i know it dated but funny as hell..this guy's very talented.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i know it dated but funny as hell..this guy's very talented.


Mail it to the Trumpers you know and post it on social media, saturate it with these things and anti trump ads like I posted. If ya don't wanna vote you can at least screw over Donald, I figure you'll like that! It's places like this many Trumpers get outside their bubble and many more lurk than post, those that do often use socks to hide their shame. Ad's, memes, cartoons and videos have a larger viewership than text, most folks just skim these days anyway.

Not much point in arguing with a Trumper, unless they argue earnestly and honorably, then go for the heart, addressing the feelings that evoke their thinking first. Much of this bullshit is learned behavior that rides upon instinctive pathways for men, like the compulsion to engage in and have an interest in team sports. We must form ourselves into distinct groups to do this and a simple color shirt can evoke riots as they did in ancient rome where horse racing was a big thing, along with feeding enemies to the lions for shits and giggles.

Mixed race sports teams seem to have little problem performing at least, they seem to win a lot, so it's more tribe than race. BTW There is only one race, the human one, these are just terms used to describe a social situation.


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the truth- a bitter pill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how does this matter? Jona, Jonathan who?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> And how does this matter? Jona, Jonathan who?


He's locally famous and like all of them will take a few with him into sin and set a bunch more half brainwashed kids to thinking. I'm surprised Donald doesn't want him burned at the stake for heresy. A big stir in a little world, people drop Jesus everyday of the week, some people help others to let go too.


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's locally famous and like all of them will take a few with him into sin and set a bunch more half brainwashed kids to thinking. I'm surprised Donald doesn't want him burned at the stake for heresy. A big stir in a little world, people drop Jesus everyday of the week, some people help others to let go too.


"Christian rock" is a contradiction in terms.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Christian rock" is a contradiction in terms.


So is gun owning Christian, and racist churches, hypocrisy abounds and oxymorons are common, so are actual morons. What kind of gun would Jesus own? Is a major theological question for many.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Christian rock" is a contradiction in terms.


Hymns set to a rock tune, gospel singing gospel preaching wannabes, generations of black musicians and legendary singers came out of the world of gospel, I guess they figure they have an audience with Christians too, but not near the talent!


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hymns set to a rock tune, gospel singing gospel preaching wannabes, generations of black musicians and legendary singers came out of the world of gospel, I guess they figure they have an audience with Christians too, but not near the talent!


Skip it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2020)

Shitty testing and a bad attitude can do a lot of damage, this is a taste of what is to come in the south and midwest.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Missouri Hair Salon Customer: Stylist With COVID-19 ‘Should Have Stayed home’ | MSNBC*





More than 100 people were exposed to the coronavirus while getting a hair cut in Missouri. Two hairdressers at a “Great Clips” in Springfield tested positive for the virus. Officials say one of the stylists worked for eight days while showing symptoms. A customer who spoke out said, “All of this because someone wasn’t responsible…they should have stayed home.” Aired on 05/25/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2020)

"Ms. Longwell said her focus groups had shown that there were still persuadable voters out there."

“I was surprised by how many people had just decided because of the coronavirus response,” Ms. Longwell said. *“They for the first time started watching the press conferences.”*

Looks like King Clorox might have made an impression on some with his press briefings, I know they impressed me!  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Get Republicans to Vote Against Trump? This Group Will Spend $10 Million to Try (Published 2020)


A new organization, Republican Voters Against Trump, is testing the premise of whether there are really any persuadable voters left.




www.nytimes.com





*Get Republicans to Vote Against Trump? This Group Will Spend $10 Million to Try*
*A new organization, Republican Voters Against Trump, is testing the premise of whether there are really any persuadable voters left.*

WASHINGTON — Four years ago, 50 of the country’s most senior Republican national security officials signed a letter declaring that Donald J. Trump would put the country at risk if he was elected president and that they would not vote for him.

But the collective voice of former cabinet officials and top aides to Republican presidents denouncing their party’s nominee did little to move the needle with regular Republican voters across the country, who were not swayed by opposition from the establishment.

Now, a new effort called Republican Voters Against Trump is hoping to chip away at Mr. Trump’s support from white, college-educated Republican voters in the suburbs, hoping a more surgical approach will help to elect Joseph R. Biden Jr., his expected Democratic opponent.

The new group is set to begin a $10 million digital and television advertising campaign that will use personal stories of conservative voters giving voice to their deep — and sometimes brand-new — dissatisfaction with the president.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> And how does this matter? Jona, Jonathan who?


they're starting to have..thoughts..perhaps some will come around and some who idolize this jona, may question His existence, too.


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> they're starting to have..thoughts..perhaps some will come around and some who idolize this jona, may question His existence, too.


Oh, the "they" you speak of are them thar evangelicals? Here I thought you wuz tawkin' 'bout atheists. Still, the name means nothing to me. Sorry, I didn't bother to read the article.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 28, 2020)

*Trump's press secretary says there are 'real concerns' with mail-in voting. YET ..... She's voted by mail 11 times..... *

Everybody’s Favorite Blonde Numbskull has words to say ....

Do as I say, not as I have done for the last decade.

White House Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany *has voted by mail 11 times in the past 10 years*, sending in a ballot for every Florida election she's participated in since 2010, The Tampa Bay Times reports. She reportedly last voted by mail in Florida's primary just two months ago, shortly before she told reporters there is supposed "bipartisan consensus on the fact that mass mail-in voting can lead to fraud."

*McEnany's voting history is similar to that of her boss, President Trump, who has routinely voted by mail while making a stink over others who do the same. SHOCKING *

"The president is, after all, the president, which means he's here in Washington. He's unable to cast his vote down in Florida, his state of residence," McEnany said last week about the president's voting decisions. *WTF ???*

McEnany's defense of Trump came after he incorrectly asserted that Michigan illegally distributed millions of absentee ballot applications to its residents and threatened to withhold funding to the state, which had just suffered a severe dam break.

She told reporters at the time that Trump "supports mail-in voting for a reason, when you have a reason that you are unable to be present," although an ongoing pandemic didn't seem to pass the test.

This week, McEnany wrote a series of tweets blasting the "real concerns" with mail-in voting, which included bribery, lost ballots, and ballot harvesting. It is unclear whether McEnany knew about these concerns before she cast 11 mail-in ballots.

Hopefully a reporter ...... throws that “ nasty “ question out there ... lol.


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump's press secretary says there are 'real concerns' with mail-in voting. YET ..... She's voted by mail 11 times..... *
> 
> Everybody’s Favorite Blonde Numbskull has words to say ....
> 
> ...


Right. Living in Washington doesn't prevent him from golfing at his residence in Florida. Transparent, though. Kids steal ballots out of mailboxes, everyone knows it, you read about it everywhere. Paraphrasing, but yeah, he just said that. The pyook is desperate.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 28, 2020)

Sometimes I hate reading stories about bitches I hate ..... 

*Betsy DeVos Demands That Public Schools Share Pandemic Aid With Private Schools .... Boo Ya !*

*In a controversial move, Education Secretary Betsy DeVos is demanding that public school districts share their COVID-19 rescue funds with private school students — regardless of income .... ZOWEE ! *

Education Secretary Betsy DeVos has announced she’s going ahead with a policy *that will take* millions of dollars in federal coronavirus relief funds issued to public schools, and hand them over to private primary schools and secondary schools across the nation. In a letter to the Council of Chief State School Officers, the republican official announced the controversial move, defending why she believes education funding from the Coronavirus Aid, Relief and Economic Security Act, or CARES Act, should be spent on the private sector.

*Check this out .....*
“The CARES Act is a special, pandemic-related appropriation to benefit all American students, teachers and families,” she wrote. “There is nothing in the act suggesting Congress intended to discriminate between children based on public or nonpublic school attendance, as you seem to do. The virus affects everyone.”

The _New York Times_ points out that, according to many education officials, the move would take “millions of dollars from disadvantaged students and force districts starved of tax revenues during an economic crisis to support even the wealthiest private schools,” — in essence taking from the poor and giving to the rich.

The association representing the nation’s schools superintendents, the Council of Chief State School Officers, also say that it could “significantly harm the vulnerable students who were intended to benefit the most,” per the _AP_. It also told districts to ignore the guidance, and at least two states — Indiana and Maine — said they would.

Jennifer McCormick, Indiana’s superintendent of public instruction, explained they are rejecting DeVos’ guidance, on the grounds that, legally, it amounts to no more than a recommendation. On Twitter she revealed that she plans to distribute the virus funding “according to Congressional intent and a plain reading of the law.”




“I will not play political agenda games with COVID relief funds. Our most at-risk students depend on this commitment,” she tweeted.

While private schools, responsible for educating around 5.7 million of the nation’s children, are thought to be brimming with finances, they claim that the pandemic has left them in crisis due to a decrease in enrollment and tuition revenues. According to DeVos’ letter, “a growing list of nonpublic schools have announced they will not be able to reopen, and these school closures are concentrated in low-income and middle-class communities.” The _NYT_ also points out that some private schools serve low-income students, many that live in districts with failing public school systems.

“I don’t understand why we have to pick winners and losers when everything we’re asking for is targeted at helping children and families,” Jennifer Daniels, the associate director for public policy for the United States Conference of Catholic Bishops, in support of DeVos.

Federal education law already requires school districts to use funding intended for their poorest students to provide “equitable services,” such as tutoring and transportation — not only for low-income public students, but private school students within their districts as well. However, with DeVos’ guidance, she would give private schools even more of a financial boost.

For decades DeVos has been an advocate of funneling public dollars into the private school sector, and admitted during a radio interview last week, reported by _Chalkbeat_, that she was using the current health pandemic to do so. During the interview DeVos was asked by Roman Catholic archbishop of New York, Cardinal Timothy M. Dolan, if she was using “*this particular crisis to ensure that justice is finally done to our kids and the parents who choose to send them to faith-based schools.” 

Her response? ........ “Absolutely.”*


----------



## Fogdog (May 29, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sometimes I hate reading stories about bitches I hate .....
> 
> *Betsy DeVos Demands That Public Schools Share Pandemic Aid With Private Schools .... Boo Ya !*
> 
> ...


I think I'm in love with Jennifer McCormick


----------



## Fogdog (May 30, 2020)

*Person who attended Lake of the Ozarks Memorial Day gathering tests positive for coronavirus*









Person who attended Lake of the Ozarks Memorial Day gathering tests positive for coronavirus | CNN


A person who partied in the Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri, area on Memorial Day weekend has tested positive for coronavirus -- and was possibly infectious over the holiday weekend.




www.cnn.com





_A person who partied in the Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri, area on Memorial Day weekend has tested positive for coronavirus -- and was possibly infectious over the holiday weekend.

*The Boone County resident visited multiple bars on May 24 and 25, according to the Camden County Health Department. They "developed illness" on Sunday and were possibly infectious before then.*

Video from that weekend shows partiers crowded together in a pool at Backwater Jacks Bar and Grill in Osage Beach on Saturday, according to Scott Pasmore, an anchor for CNN affiliate KTVK, who shot the footage._


Old, dumb fat fucks coming to a hospital near you:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264394565861232640


----------



## schuylaar (May 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump's press secretary says there are 'real concerns' with mail-in voting. YET ..... She's voted by mail 11 times..... *
> 
> Everybody’s Favorite Blonde Numbskull has words to say ....
> 
> ...


and isn't that refreshing?


----------



## schuylaar (May 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sometimes I hate reading stories about bitches I hate .....
> 
> *Betsy DeVos Demands That Public Schools Share Pandemic Aid With Private Schools .... Boo Ya !*
> 
> ...


faith- the ability to believe where no facts exist..that and $5.10 will get you a Venti Smokey Butterscotch Latte Xhot and Xpump butterscotch at Starbucks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2020)

Love those clips of Hitler coming apart at the seams, it must have been something like that at the WH when Trump found out covid was not just on his doorstep and an issue for others. Another laugh at the expense of the fuhrer, this one made me laugh, maybe you too.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hitler has Coronavirus and he is MAD!*


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 30, 2020)

Gotta love this one .....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Gotta love this one .....
> 
> View attachment 4580979


Hundreds of prison sentences and thousands of indictments, most will be convicted because they are guilty as sin and it can be proved, After Jan 2021 they may proceed to do so, if the democrats win. There are thousands of legal eagles, former DOJ officials and prosecutors eager to take as many down as they can lay hands upon. I see them on TV all the time and their outrage is not faked, they will be back in the saddle if Joe wins. Joe won't lift a finger against them in public or even private, he doesn't have to say a word, I've seen the kinds of people he will appoint to power.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 30, 2020)

Agree ... when the EXIT sign lights up at 1600 Pennsylvania , I believe the sweating will begin .
Might start a bulletin board with names just to see who lawyers up , wants immunity, etc. 

Lawyers are blood sucking ghouls but this time hilarious when turned on the repub idiots .
Interested if BARR and Giuliani become castaways on some island.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 30, 2020)

Have I missed something? Nobody on this forum has "I've got Covid-19" or "my mom died of Covid-19" tales?

Maybe it is a hoax. Damn lying WHO and (((New York Times and Washington Post))).

I'm going to turn to "Fox and Friends" for my newsy-things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Agree ... when the EXIT sign lights up at 1600 Pennsylvania , I believe the sweating will begin .
> Might start a bulletin board with names just to see who lawyers up , wants immunity, etc.
> 
> Lawyers are blood sucking ghouls but this time hilarious when turned on the repub idiots .
> Interested if BARR and Giuliani become castaways on some island.


I think the sweating has begun already with Trump and those in congress, they see the polls and they are bad, they will get much worse as covid takes it's toll in the south and midwest, the heart of Trumpland. I can't believe that Nancy won't hold their feet to the fire with an impeachment investigation at least, make the GOP senate and house carry his water over withholding documents and witnesses over this shit. This bullshit had one cause and one cause alone, Trump and it can be proven easily, it would have been a challenge for anyone, with Donald it is a disaster of epic proportions, mostly deliberate too.


----------



## topcat (May 31, 2020)

Pennsylvania Republicans hide the fact they are infected. All to appease the stock market and their cult leader. Democrat is livid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2020)

topcat said:


> Pennsylvania Republicans hide the fact they are infected. All to appease the stock market and their cult leader. Democrat is livid.


How would you define civil war? Trying to murder and assault democrats with covid is murder, the local news must be full of it, the reporters were exposed too. This will spread like wild fire on the local news, they will run this video there, it will get viewers, people like drama too. Others will email it to their friends and post it on social media.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 31, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)

*FLAG OF TREASON.*
The Confederate flag is a symbol of slavery and disunion. Its history is one of sowing division and oppression. Those who fly it proudly are celebrating the legacy of American slavery, the wrongful, and violent insurrection that followed, and the oppressive Jim Crow regime that came into power in many states.

No patriotic American should brandish or proudly celebrate the iconography of a rebellion that resulted in tremendous devastation, the loss of more than 620,000 American lives, and the continued subjugation of Black America.

Our namesake, Abraham Lincoln, fought to preserve the Union. The Lincoln Project will do the same during the course of this campaign.

The Lincoln Project
A * The Lincoln Proj
$6.66
06/01/2020 09:21PM
ID: dd2a0c5dbc99d56fe743c


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 1, 2020)

Your Orwellian Wish has come true ..... White Supremacy wanted a Race War you got that too.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2020)

Republican Fascist Party


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> Pennsylvania Republicans hide the fact they are infected. All to appease the stock market and their cult leader. Democrat is livid.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 1, 2020)

The Orange “ MORONAVIRUS “ managed a photo op , while security forces pepper spray / rubber bullet the protesters to clear the path. No speeches , no words .... just holding a bible. As Rome burns ..... Nero plays his fiddle.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)

in 3..2..and..


*Massachusetts GOP governor rips Trump's 'bitterness, combativeness and self-interest'*








Massachusetts GOP governor rips Trump's 'bitterness, combativeness and self-interest'


Massachusetts Gov. Charlie Baker on Monday excoriated President Donald Trump's "bitterness, combativeness and self-interest" as nationwide protests have intensified over the death of George Floyd.




www.cnn.com





"I heard what the President said today about dominating and fighting. I know I should be surprised when I hear incendiary words like this from him, but I'm not," Baker told reporters. "At so many times during these past several weeks when the country needed compassion and leadership the most, it was simply nowhere to be found."

"The murder of George Floyd at the hands of police was a horrible tragedy -- one of countless tragedies to befall people of color across the United States. The vast majority of protesters today did so peacefully, toward a common goal of promoting justice and equality," he said.
"I am deeply thankful for their voices and their positive, forceful message. I also want to express my gratitude to all the police officers and other first responders working to protect the people of Boston from the individuals whose violent actions, looting and property destruction was criminal and cowardly -- and distracted from the powerful statement made today by thousands of Massachusetts residents."


lead them away O Judas Goat..


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> Pennsylvania Republicans hide the fact they are infected. All to appease the stock market and their cult leader. Democrat is livid.


wow that was raw.

Couldn't watch it all. Details (I had to type that three times before I could spell it correctly, I'm so triggered) Details can be found below. But holy shit, what the hell is happening to this country? 

*‘Callous liars’: Pennsylvania Democrats say GOP put them at risk by hiding member’s positive covid-19 test*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/05/28/pennsylvania-coronavirus-test-republican/



Republican state Rep. Andrew Lewis released a statement Wednesday revealing he received his positive test result on May 20 — a jarring announcement that rattled House Democrats who said they had no idea he had been sick or other GOP members had been told to self-quarantine due to possible exposure.

Lewis, whose last appearance at the state Capitol was on May 14, said he immediately went into isolation after testing positive and informed House officials about his condition. He stressed “every member or staff member who met the criteria for exposure” was contacted and told to isolate. One of Lewis’s GOP colleagues confirmed on social media Wednesday that he had been asked to self-quarantine, but Democrats said they are aware of at least two other Republicans who were also instructed to stay home.

On Wednesday, outraged Democratic lawmakers condemned House Republicans for not disclosing that the novel coronavirus had infiltrated Pennsylvania’s state Capitol, with some demanding resignations and formal investigations into why details about Lewis’s diagnosis were withheld.
“While we are pleased to learn that this House member seems to have recovered, it is simply unacceptable that some House Republicans knew about this for more than a week and sat on that knowledge,” Pennsylvania House Democratic Leader Frank Dermody said in a statement. “Knowing how House members and staff work closely together at the Capitol, we should have been made aware of this much sooner.”


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Your Orwellian Wish has come true ..... White Supremacy wanted a Race War you got that too.
> 
> View attachment 4582909


this is everything wrong with america- the excess; the pure glut.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Jun 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> The Orange “ MORONAVIRUS “ managed a photo op , while security forces pepper spray / rubber bullet the protesters to clear the path. No speeches , no words .... just holding a bible. As Rome burns ..... Nero plays his fiddle.
> 
> View attachment 4583090


This man is a fucking pig
I am proudly and forever Anti-Fascist


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> The Orange “ MORONAVIRUS “ managed a photo op , while security forces pepper spray / rubber bullet the protesters to clear the path. No speeches , no words .... just holding a bible. As Rome burns ..... Nero plays his fiddle.
> 
> View attachment 4583090







Could you imagine him reading a verse? "Love others like you love yourself? What moron said that...Jesus?"


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 2, 2020)

Coincidence ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Coincidence ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583365


Question : Is that “ actually “ a bible or Mein Kampf ? .....


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Coincidence ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583365


nope, but noticeably absent are supporters. when he walked from rose garden to the church, there was quite the distancing from him..no one walked near him- let's face it no one wants to get caught in sniper fire..a drone would be soooooo easy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 2, 2020)

Obama seen the vid too ...


----------



## topcat (Jun 2, 2020)

"I think it's just an incredible, the whole bible is an incredible." Incredible means impossible to believe. _This _is what evangelicals worship, eh?









Definition of incredible | Dictionary.com


Incredible definition, so extraordinary as to seem impossible: incredible speed. See more.




www.dictionary.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2020)

if everyone can get together over the outrage of George Floyd then they have a few minutes to vote..way more of us than them- it's math.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Obama seen the vid too ...
> 
> View attachment 4583406


'What!?'
'Take the picture!'
mouth drops in impatience.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2020)

topcat said:


> "I think it's just an incredible, the whole bible is an incredible." Incredible means impossible to believe. _This _is what evangelicals worship, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


biden said instead of holding up the bible maybe he should open it up..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Could you imagine him reading a verse? "Love others like you love yourself? What moron said that...Jesus?"


Donald Trump* is such an idiot grifter, he fvcks up his own grift by not being prepared; preparation is everything.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Question : Is that “ actually “ a bible or Mein Kampf ? .....


The Trumpy* Family Bible an oxymoron to be sure..allegedly his mother was devout..at first I was worried it was the Lincoln Bible but they must keep that locked up so he can't get his paws on it..it's much smaller and weathered.

i'm really happy to see the quiet protest again working..keep up the good work! this IS THE WAY FORWARD- JUST BE PRESENT IS ENOUGH and vote.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Jun 2, 2020)

In Chicago very few protesters are wearing a mask, did people forget we are in a deadly pandemic?

Forget what I just said, I only been out here 10 minutes and had to take off my mask, it's just way too hot.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 2, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> In Chicago very few protesters are wearing a mask, did people forget we are in a deadly pandemic?
> 
> Forget what I just said, I only been out here 10 minutes and had to take off my mask, it's just way too hot.


I don't wear one. I just stopped tongue kissing strangers. 

It's easy. People here are ugly - inside and out.

What part of town ya from?


----------



## topcat (Jun 2, 2020)

Jesus wasn't a savior. He's a savior because he was crucified. I like people who weren't crucified. Okay?


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Jun 2, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't wear one. I just stopped tongue kissing strangers.
> 
> It's easy. People here are ugly - inside and out.
> 
> What part of town ya from?


I'm from North West Indiana (Gary). I just wanted to come out and show my support for George Floyd.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2020)

'Word of God as a political prop': GOP senators criticize Trump after George Floyd protesters forced out of park


GOP senators were split Tuesday with some criticizing President Trump after protesters were removed from the area around the White House Monday.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 3, 2020)

Check this out. Here's a report from Georgia back in May:



Here's a picture from yesterday:



Things are looking better, right?

Look at the scales on each image. They completely changed it to make it look like it was getting better, or a the very least not getting any worse.

Here's that same image recolored with the old scale they originally used:



It clearly shows that not only is it getting worse but it's spreading to surrounding areas.

And they are moving the goalpost each day to try to minimize how it looks.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 3, 2020)

That’s your God Fearing Republicans lying again, habitual, they do it by habit. I think that might be what they call “family values”.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

_"Well it was a false report. I was down during the day and I was there for a tiny, little short period of time. And it was much more for an inspection. There was no problem during the day."

"I've gone down two or three times, all for inspection. And, you go there, some day you may need it. I went down. I looked at it. It was during the day, and it was not a problem. And I read about it, in like, a big thing. There was never a problem ... nobody ever came close to giving us a problem."
"...They said it would be a good time to go down, take a look, because maybe some time you're going to need it."_








Donald Trump's 'bunker' story tells you everything you need to know about him


In an interview with Fox News Radio on Wednesday morning, President Donald Trump said something that is laughably untrue.




www.cnn.com





maybe we can lure him to a padded cell for 'an inspection'..?

he seems pretty stupid- amazing how you have to frame everything for The Toddler President.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> That’s your God Fearing Republicans lying again, habitual, they do it by habit. I think that might be what they call “family values”.


are you still out there in the hills? if so, what are you hearing about their comments on him being advised to bunker?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Check this out. Here's a report from Georgia back in May:
> 
> View attachment 4584034
> 
> ...


The testing situation is so fucked up. So, I take it all with a grain of salt. However, charts showing the number of cases is skewed to areas with the counties with large populations. Normalizing the number of cases by population in the county shows a different picture. 

I went to the CDC page that contains the images your post referred to. When I clicked on the button to show the "cases per hundred thousand" by county, it seems to indicate different areas are being hit very hard than if total cases are shown. I'm not all that familiar with Georgia but I'm guessing that the red areas are less populated and therefore don't show up if only total cases are shown. Are those areas rural or less populated? Or, perhaps they eased social distancing measures earlier than other counties?

In any case, the statewide figure that tracks cases over time shows you are right. It does seem that Georgia is experiencing a new wave in cases that began about a week after the lockdowns were eased.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 3, 2020)

Haven’t seen hardly any of my know militia types or trumpass suckers in months as we try to be safe. Relatively sparse density here at 40-45 people per square mile. Particularly eclectic people here with artists and musicians and craft makers from jewelry to beer. Many aging OG hippies from everywhere. 

Some friends and workmates even starch their new Levies! Others served hard time, several fly Confederate flags, others speak of transient beings and from time to time I hear some asshole lighting up an AK or M16 full auto or converted. Crank has been a constant background plague for 30 years. We know many gay and lesbian friends, worked for and with several “flaming gays” (their term) and several immigrants and their generations.

Lots of different aspects of locales and locals all over.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Haven’t seen hardly any of my know militia types or trumpass suckers in months as we try to be safe. Relatively sparse density here at 40-45 people per square mile. Particularly eclectic people here with artists and musicians and craft makers from jewelry to beer. Many aging OG hippies from everywhere.
> 
> Some friends and workmates even starch their new Levies! Others served hard time, several fly Confederate flags, others speak of transient beings and from time to time I hear some asshole lighting up an AK or M16 full auto or converted. Crank has been a constant background plague for 30 years. We know many gay and lesbian friends, worked for and with several “flaming gays” (their term) and several immigrants and their generations.
> 
> Lots of different aspects of locales and locals all over.


you'd be the first to feel those winds coming..they're all talk; no action..a hundred go to the capitol in militia gear..okay

without social media who ARE these people?

it's time to show-up or shut-up..


----------



## hillbill (Jun 3, 2020)

People that get ther3 info from Fux News or Newsmax or OANN or worse are just soooooooo fucked for truth and [email protected] and such nonsense.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Check this out. Here's a report from Georgia back in May:
> 
> View attachment 4584034
> 
> ...


there's no way they did 400k tests- they aren't available, if you can't test, you can't know.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 3, 2020)

Trump 6’3” 244lbs

Yeah, right. 285lbs maybe


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Trump 6’3” 244lbs
> 
> Yeah, right. 285lbs maybe


Jeb is 6'3
https://gunaxin.com/donald-trump-six-foot-one-inch-liar






Im no carnival worker, but I would guess Trump is about 6 foot pushing 300lbs easy I would bet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

White evangelicals among groups with slipping confidence in Trump’s handling of COVID-19


White evangelical Protestants are slightly less positive about the president's response to the coronavirus pandemic now than in March.




www.pewresearch.org





*White evangelicals among groups with slipping confidence in Trump’s handling of COVID-19*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

*Chris Hayes: Trump’s Attempts To Project Strength And Domination Are Not Working | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes: “The problem at the heart of all of this is that fundamentally the President is a weak man. Deep down. And he compensates for that fundamental weakness by projecting strength in the most pathetic and obvious ways.” Aired on 6/3/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

*Esper ‘Needs To Stay The Hell At The Pentagon’: Honore On Trump Military Threat | All In | MSNBC*





Lt. Gen. Honore on Mark Esper’s walk back: “I think we are happy to see the Secretary of Defense crawling back over to the Pentagon where he needs to stay.” Aired on 6/3/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

*Trump Outshined As Obama Confronts Police Killing, Touts Greatest Protests Of His 'Lifetime' | MSNBC*




In his first on camera address after the killing of George Floyd, President Obama delivered a”tragic” times facing our nation, but expressed feelings of “optimism” for “epic change.” Obama characterizes the recent protests “as profound as anything I’ve seen in my lifetime.” Harvard University Professor Leah Wright Rigueur joins MSNBC’s Ari Melber to discuss Obama’s address.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

More reaction to Donald's walk in the park.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Over Half Disapprove Of Trump's Handling Of Protests: Poll | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Jeb is 6'3
> https://gunaxin.com/donald-trump-six-foot-one-inch-liar
> 
> 
> ...


Trump wears heels. So, maybe less.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2020)

It’s OK to call this pig a fascist bastard.
When I was growing up everyone was antifa!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2020)

It’s also fine to use the term, Nazi.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> It’s OK to call this pig a fascist bastard.
> When I was growing up everyone was antifa!


he's retarded; it's like antivacc's..yes, please outlaw..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

what we've been waiting for..









Former Defense Secretary Mattis Issues Stunning Rebuke Of Trump


Jim Mattis, who resigned as Trump's defense secretary nearly a year and a half ago, accuses the president of dividing the nation and warns against "militarizing our response" to protests.




www.npr.org


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 5, 2020)

Today’s “ LOTTO “ numbers ..... winning


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Today’s “ LOTTO “ numbers ..... winning
> 
> View attachment 4586688View attachment 4586689


it's 1k/day..every day.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 5, 2020)

Slow response from trump killed tens of thousands. Reopening carelessly and not tight enough earlier are huge factors and more states are rapidly increasing cases as well as deaths.

Pandemics don’t go away because we may be distracted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

Love these Lincoln project ads, they know how to kick Donald square in the nuts and double him over. Forward to the Trumpers in your life and saturate social media with these effective ads. Don't argue with family and friends, let this do your talking as an email attachment or link. Very fast and very responsive to events, very effective.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mattis*


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 5, 2020)

The United States is facing three concurrent crises: a pandemic of a type not seen since 1918, an economic catastrophe of a type not seen since 1929, and an eruption of protests and police violence of a type not seen since 1968.
So, logically enough, on June 3 the Senate Judiciary Committee convened to discuss the pressing issues of the day: the origins of the Russia investigation, the text messages between Peter Strzok and Lisa Page, and the Steele dossier—with former Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein as a witness.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4586827
> 
> 
> The United States is facing three concurrent crises: a pandemic of a type not seen since 1918, an economic catastrophe of a type not seen since 1929, and an eruption of protests and police violence of a type not seen since 1968.
> So, logically enough, on June 3 the Senate Judiciary Committee convened to discuss the pressing issues of the day: the origins of the Russia investigation, the text messages between Peter Strzok and Lisa Page, and the Steele dossier—with former Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein as a witness.


Lindsey's hearings I believe and he is being outed as the Queen of Washington by gay patriotic young men, no wonder he was so attracted to a big strong man like King Clorox, they make such a fine couple!

If pictures come out of Lindsey sucking cock, it won't matter how much he sucks Trump's ass, under the bus with him! 

I expect some really good deep fakes at least!  @captainmorgan


----------



## topcat (Jun 5, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Today’s “ LOTTO “ numbers ..... winning
> 
> View attachment 4586688View attachment 4586689


"It's a great success story"- Jarhead Kushner
"It's a badge of honor"- Individual 1


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

*Monologue: Is America Great Enough For You Yet? | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

*Let's talk about why this D-Day anniversary is so important....*


----------



## hillbill (Jun 6, 2020)

D-Day was all in for Antifa, also known as The Allies!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

More things to email to friends and family


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

Here are a whole bunch of ads, pic a fav and email it to a Trumper, or others. MASA Make America Safe Again. or even Make America Smart Again!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Republicans for the Rule of Law


Republicans for the Rule of Law is a group of life-long Republicans dedicated to defending the institutions of our republic and upholding the rule of law. We...




www.youtube.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lindsey's hearings I believe and he is being outed as the Queen of Washington by gay patriotic young men, no wonder he was so attracted to a big strong man like King Clorox, they make such a fine couple!
> 
> If pictures come out of Lindsey sucking cock, it won't matter how much he sucks Trump's ass, under the bus with him!
> 
> I expect some really good deep fakes at least!  @captainmorgan


Apparently the Trump campaign had the dirt on Lady G and blackmailed him. 

That would finally explain Graham’s strange about face on Trump whom he detested before the election. It also explains his failure to stand up to Trump while he ridiculed and disrespected his best friend and mentor.


----------



## topcat (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2020)

Boy what a bunch of bullshit this was..no details as to location or proof of life..con man..wonder if he knows Trumpy*?









A treasure chest hidden in the Rocky Mountains for a decade has finally been found | CNN


Thousands of brave souls have ventured into the Rocky Mountains for the past decade, searching for a treasure chest filled with gold, rubies, emeralds and diamonds.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

Nothing is ever Donald's fault, that's why he can't learn from mistakes, because in his mind, he makes none. Someone else is to blame for Donald's bad judgement and retardation, looks like he might axe the Brain trust. Donald is in full panic mode, he's flailing and thrashing about in desperation, the pathological habitual behavior continues, in Donald's groundhog day life where predictable reactions and behaviors just repeat. Donald often impulsively blurts out his thinking (to the extent he can think) and intentions in public and more often in private, which is probably why we know what's in that tiny damaged brain. If Donald fires Parscale, he will fuck himself and his online campaign, Brad is Donald's digital brain and I'm sure he knows some things, illegal things and illegal plans too, look for Brad's book.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








“He’s Going to Broom Kushner and Parscale”: “Malignantly Crazy” About Bad Poll Numbers, Trump Is Thinking of Replacing His Son-In-Law


After a botched response to two national crises, Trump’s polls are cratering, and “no one is telling him what he wants to hear,” says a source, igniting a new round of grumbling about Kushner.




www.vanityfair.com





*“HE’S GOING TO BROOM KUSHNER AND PARSCALE”: “MALIGNANTLY CRAZY” ABOUT BAD POLL NUMBERS, TRUMP IS THINKING OF REPLACING HIS SON-IN-LAW*
*After a botched response to two national crises, Trump’s polls are cratering, and “no one is telling him what he wants to hear,” says a source, igniting a new round of grumbling about Kushner.*

In *Donald Trump*’s West Wing, being a member of the Trump family has historically been the ultimate job security. But that truism is being stress-tested after a run of polls consistently show Trump losing to *Joe Biden* at this stage of the race—a CNN poll this morning has him down 14 points. According to a source close to the White House, Trump has mulled taking oversight of the campaign away from his son-in-law *Jared Kushner.* “Trump is malignantly crazy about the bad poll numbers,” a former West Wing official said. “He’s going to broom Kushner and *[Brad] Parscale*—the numbers are not getting better,” a Republican close to the campaign said.

Long before the reelection campaign went sideways, Trump frequently blew up at Kushner. For instance, former West Wing officials recall how Trump hated when Kushner received too much positive press (In January, Trump was rankled when Kushner’s portrait graced the cover of _Time_). “Any time Jared is in the papers, Trump complains, ‘We have to get Jared back to New York!’” said a Republican who heard Trump make the comment. In the end, the source cautioned that Trump won’t push Kushner out. “This is typical with him and Jared,” the source said.

(The White House did not respond to requests for comment. Kushner declined to comment.)

The polling has gotten worse because Trump still hasn’t figured out how to handle the politics of the protest movement sparked by the police killing of George Floyd. Axios reported the campaign is debating whether Trump should talk about national unity. Trump took some solace in last week’s unemployment report, which was less horrendous than many economists expected. “He was in a good mood, he thinks the jobs numbers will turn things around,” said a Republican that spoke with Trump.

Last week, Trump’s former defense secretary *James Mattis* released a blistering statement criticizing Trump’s use of military force to clear peaceful protesters from Lafayette Square so Trump could stage a photo op outside of a church. Mattis had agonized for months about whether to speak out, a person close to him told me. Mattis told people that Trump is a “proto-neofascist” but Mattis worried it would politicize the military if he denounced Trump. “Mattis’s thinking was, you can’t involve the military in politics, plus Trump could go haywire,” said the source. But Lafayette Square changed his thinking.

*From the Archive:* _Jared Kushner, the Potemkin Prince_

Over the weekend, Trump called around to New York friends and outside advisers in hopes they would validate Trump’s belief that the polls are wrong. “He’s asking people to agree with him that the polls are biased. But no one is telling him what he wants to hear,” said a Republican briefed on the calls. Republicans know how bad things are, but the party still believes sticking with Trump is the best bet for holding the Senate. Last week, *Mitch McConnell* told Republican senators that they couldn’t abandon Trump, according to a source. McConnell reminded Republicans that former New Hampshire senator *Kelly Ayotte* lost her 2016 reelection bid after breaking with Trump over the _Access Hollywood_ video.

(Through a spokesperson, McConnell denied making the comment.)


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nothing is ever Donald's fault, that's why he can't learn from mistakes, because in his mind, he makes none. Someone else is to blame for Donald's bad judgement and retardation, looks like he might axe the Brain trust. Donald is in full panic mode, he's flailing and thrashing about in desperation, the pathological habitual behavior continues, in Donald's groundhog day life where predictable reactions and behaviors just repeat. Donald often impulsively blurts out his thinking (to the extent he can think) and intentions in public and more often in private, which is probably why we know what's in that tiny damaged brain. If Donald fires Parscale, he will fuck himself and his online campaign, Brad is Donald's digital brain and I'm sure he knows some things, illegal things and illegal plans too, look for Brad's book.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


but parscale and kushner are young and RICH thanks to dear leader..year or two at camp fed..? they have their youth and trumpy* has..?

all they have to do is tell king clorox what he wishes to hear..this game is rather simple really.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nothing is ever Donald's fault, that's why he can't learn from mistakes, because in his mind, he makes none. Someone else is to blame for Donald's bad judgement and retardation, looks like he might axe the Brain trust. Donald is in full panic mode, he's flailing and thrashing about in desperation, the pathological habitual behavior continues, in Donald's groundhog day life where predictable reactions and behaviors just repeat. Donald often impulsively blurts out his thinking (to the extent he can think) and intentions in public and more often in private, which is probably why we know what's in that tiny damaged brain. If Donald fires Parscale, he will fuck himself and his online campaign, Brad is Donald's digital brain and I'm sure he knows some things, illegal things and illegal plans too, look for Brad's book.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


of course he denied it. the words are out and everyone heard them..hell they could be on tape..you can't take them back. i think Moscow Mitch is losing his footing..Nancy plays this game way better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> but parscale and kushner are young and RICH thanks to dear leader..year or two at camp fed..? they have their youth and trumpy* has..?
> 
> all they have to do is tell king clorox what he wishes to hear..this game is rather simple really.


Dunno how deep Brad is in, but Kushner will be an old man before he sees the light of day and Ivanka will turn him into a cuck in no time flat, but she will be in prison too, poor thing. Daddy will most likely pardon them after losing the election. the only one who could pardon Donald at that point would be Pence and the heat will be intense on Pence! Donald would have to resign first though and give Pence a pardon before hand, provided he needed one, other than that Donald is fucked. He won't be giving out too many pardons either, everyone he gives out who is connected to him is potential witness against him with no 5th amendment rights. Jared would be eager to throw Donald under the bus, silence and perjury are not an option when you're home free with a pardon, fuck Donald he's going down anyway!


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 9, 2020)

Georgia again changed the scale on its map to make it look the same as always.

That's the third time I've seen it change.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

*A Majority Supports Protests Following George Floyd's Death: Poll | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 9, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Georgia again changed the scale on its map to make it look the same as always.
> 
> That's the third time I've seen it change.


I don't know about that. I think there is an autoscale feature in play. There are only 5 groupings between 1-max. The scale should change as the case counts go up. What I don't understand is why anybody would use the total case count to compare counties. Barring a horrendous outbreak, the most populous counties SHOULD have the largest case counts. For example, Cobb County has a population of more than 700,000, other counties have fewer than 8,000. 

Cases per 100k residents is what people should look at. The counties with the worst outbreaks, those with the most "per 100k residents" haven't changed in the past weeks. All of them (except one) are closer to the border with Florida. All of them have smaller populations but are case counts are high when normalized per 100k population.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 11, 2020)

Pence the prophet did an oopsey then *tried* to remove before being brought back from the delete 
file. The head of the corona task force did a major fuckup .... cant wait for the blonde numbskull try to “ explain “ this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pence the prophet did an oopsey then *tried* to remove before being brought back from the delete
> file. The head of the corona task force did a major fuckup .... cant wait for the blonde numbskull try to “ explain “ this.
> 
> View attachment 4591920


I see only one black guy and he is in the front of the store. Maybe we will get lucky and corona will get them.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 11, 2020)

Northwest Arkansas 
Fayetteville, Arkansas Washington Regional, “serious public health emergency”
“350% increase in hospitalizations”
trump, “We gotta get back”!
Gov. Asa Hutchinson, “We are moving on to phase 2 reopening.”

Fucking human sacrifice


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2020)

*Trump Sinks in Polls, Protesters Call to Defund the Police: A Closer Look*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Northwest Arkansas
> Fayetteville, Arkansas Washington Regional, “serious public health emergency”
> “350% increase in hospitalizations”
> trump, “We gotta get back”!
> ...


Yells “ everybody in the pool “


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 11, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pence the prophet did an oopsey then *tried* to remove before being brought back from the delete
> file. The head of the corona task force did a major fuckup .... cant wait for the blonde numbskull try to “ explain “ this.
> 
> View attachment 4591920
























Fetal alcohol spectrum disorder - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





just an educated guess...

BTW alcohol damages also regions of the human brain which is responsible for a cognitive trait dubbed "empathy". Some ppl just don't have much of that (think Hitler and other scum....)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> View attachment 4592145
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why there haven't been warning labels placed on alcohol bottles about drinking and pregnancy at least, is beyond me. One of the millions of dangers of powerful lobbying with tons of cash in corrupt political systems. We don't have them in Canada either and I wonder if it's because there is not enough "evidence" in scientific terms. I suppose their lawyer would demand a controlled double blinded study.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 11, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> View attachment 4592145
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow .... never looked at that ...
I assumed they were all incestuous inbreds .. 
Great detective skills ... lol.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 11, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> View attachment 4592145
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I suppose their lawyer would demand a controlled double blinded study.


THIS!... actually is a huge problem - we ALREADY KNOW (from experiments with white mice[*]) so many substances that cause DNA damage, mutation, cancer, endocrine disruption, or a bunch of other sicknesses... but all those "lobbyists" point out we don't have enough (causal) evidence on humans, although [*] species _mus musculus domesticus_ is regarded as role-model-organism for tests of medicaments (and all else...) for humans.

It's just a "technical" flaw, I mean, ofc we won't conduct lethal experiments on humans.... but the body of humans & mice actually work very very very similar. 
It boggles my mind we cannot do away with alot of shit just because "it only hurts animals" - when, in fact, in biology, humans are (correctly) ordered into the realm of animalia as well (Linnaues, Systema Naturae, 10th edition)

This world needs more _reasonable _leaders - not powermongering politicans.

When I read about the sheer number of humans being affected by FAS (the wiki article is well worth it) I nearly lost it - perhaps there is so much evil on our world because some humans are just born with a disfunctional brain? (the human brains incorporates about 120 different cognitive traits...)

I could go on... there are studies done on nigerian child soldiers which are dehumanized at a very young age - to make psychopaths (people without empathy) out of them - remorseless killers/terrorists. Nowadays we can even measure that by electrocardiographics.






Psychopathy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Dark triad - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> THIS!... actually is a huge problem - we ALREADY KNOW (from experiments with white mice[*]) so many substances that cause DNA damage, mutation, cancer, endocrine disruption, or a bunch of other sicknesses... but all those "lobbyists" point out we don't have enough (causal) evidence on humans, although [*] species _mus musculus domesticus_ is regarded as role-model-organism for tests of medicaments (and all else...) for humans.
> 
> It's just a "technical" flaw, I mean, ofc we won't conduct lethal experiments on humans.... but the body of humans & mice actually work very very very similar.
> It boggles my mind we cannot do away with alot of shit just because "it only hurts animals" - when, in fact, in biology, humans are (correctly) ordered into the realm of animalia as well (Linnaues, Systema Naturae, 10th edition)
> ...


I lived in Winnipeg MB for many years and it was a big problem among natives there with binge drinking the norm for some. Many natives live normal lives in the city, but many find adjusting difficult and are a very visible minority on the streets of Winnipeg. Their lives back on the res (reservation), downtrodden culture, lack of good education and culture shock, make them vulnerable to alcohol abuse and as in some asians, many don't have the metabolism to deal with alcohol and thus the effects are more profound on some. FAS affects all populations however, but it affects some worse than others and there is a lot of cognitive damage that goes along with it too. Sniffing glue, gasoline and other solvents is another big issue for natives as is drinking lysol, by punching the can with a rusty nail and mixing it with grapefruit juice. These were some of the social issues we were dealing with in Winnipeg and it is expected to be a majority first nation city in a decade. Police reform in Canada dealt mostly with their treatment of natives and has been ongoing for sometime, we recently had a truth and reconciliation commission on missing and murdered aboriginal women.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 11, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> THIS!... actually is a huge problem - we ALREADY KNOW (from experiments with white mice[*]) so many substances that cause DNA damage, mutation, cancer, endocrine disruption, or a bunch of other sicknesses... but all those "lobbyists" point out we don't have enough (causal) evidence on humans, although [*] species _mus musculus domesticus_ is regarded as role-model-organism for tests of medicaments (and all else...) for humans.
> 
> It's just a "technical" flaw, I mean, ofc we won't conduct lethal experiments on humans.... but the body of humans & mice actually work very very very similar.
> It boggles my mind we cannot do away with alot of shit just because "it only hurts animals" - when, in fact, in biology, humans are (correctly) ordered into the realm of animalia as well (Linnaues, Systema Naturae, 10th edition)
> ...


You aren't talking about enacting laws to prohibit the sale of alcohol, are you?

I'm all for public education and taxing stuff to help reduce consumption. Personally, I'd legalize all drugs and put War on Drugs money into harm reduction for those substances.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 11, 2020)

Trump wants his supporters to clap , then die.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 11, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I'm all for public education and taxing stuff to help reduce consumption. Personally, I'd legalize all drugs and put War on Drugs money into harm reduction for those substances


me too. drugs isnt the problem, its more the way people deal with them.

plus, hard drugs could be replaced by their original (coca leaf tea, opium pipe etc)

stuff would have much less shit in it (stretching, solvents)


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 11, 2020)

For me, drug using is sort of a ritual to willfilly enter another state of mind. I tried most stuff thats available, but most just a single time

From Hell (one of my favs)


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2020)

Highly addictive drugs are highly addictive to any people, alcohol has killed many of my very white friends and relatives.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump wants his supporters to clap , then die.


Me too!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Highly addictive drugs are highly addictive to any people, alcohol has killed many of my very white friends and relatives.


In my opinion and experience, excessive drinking is a sign that the user no longer wishes to live and has no sense of their importance to others. Something else is always behind the loss of self worth but the drinking or drug use becomes its own issue that gets in the way. There is a lot of anger in the hillbilly community that goes way back, why is that? The causes of stress, anger, abuse aren't being talked about enough. We go after the symptoms, such as drugs or abuse or anger management. All are important but the underlying causes are sometimes generational, sometimes our society doesn't fit the individual, sometimes it's the way we respond to stress there are many different causes that lead to the same issue of self-harm, including drug abuse.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 12, 2020)

Remember when Trump was saying the virus was a hoax? LOL!!!!









Trump campaign says it can't be held liable if rally attendees contract coronavirus


Attendees of President Donald Trump's upcoming rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma, must agree not to sue the campaign if they contract coronavirus.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Jun 17, 2020)

Mike Pence didn't learn nuthin during the first wave. He's trying to gaslight the second wave just like they tried to gaslight the first wave of this epidemic.









'As Pathetic As It Is Reckless': Mike Pence Hammered Over Coronavirus Op-Ed


The vice president was accused of gaslighting with his column for The Wall Street Journal.




www.huffpost.com




*Mike Pence Hammered Over Coronavirus Op-Ed: ‘As Pathetic As It Is Reckless’*

_Pence, who leads the White House coronavirus task force, attempted an upbeat assessment of the federal response to the public health crisis in the opinion piece ― headlined “There Isn’t a Coronavirus ‘Second Wave’” ― that The Wall Street Journal published Tuesday.
“We are winning the fight against the invisible enemy,” Pence declared, dismissing fears of a second wave of the pandemic, even as multiple states registered record numbers of new infections following the easing of lockdown orders._

woopsie:
*10 states are seeing their highest average of daily new Covid-19 cases since the pandemic started*








10 states are seeing their highest average of daily new Covid-19 cases since the pandemic started | CNN


Just as much of the US was improving, 10 states are seeing their highest seven-day average of new coronavirus cases per day since the pandemic started months ago, according to a CNN analysis of data from Johns Hopkins University.




www.cnn.com





_Just as much of the US was improving, 10 states are seeing their highest seven-day average of new coronavirus cases per day since the pandemic started months ago, according to a CNN analysis of data from Johns Hopkins University.
The data includes new cases reported by Johns Hopkins through Tuesday. The states seeing record-high averages are Alabama, Arizona, California, Florida, Nevada, North Carolina, Oklahoma, Oregon, South Carolina and Texas._

Gee, do you think there is a relationship between bungling this epidemic and declines in Trump's polling numbers?









RealClearPolitics - 2020 - Latest 2020 Presidential General Election Polls


Latest 2020 Presidential General Election Polls




www.realclearpolitics.com






*Wednesday, June 17*

*Race/Topic* (Click to Sort)*Poll**Results**Spread*General Election: Trump vs. BidenCNBCBiden 51, Trump 41Biden +10General Election: Trump vs. BidenEconomist/YouGovBiden 50, Trump 41Biden +9Pennsylvania: Trump vs. BidenCNBC/Change Research (D)Biden 49, Trump 46Biden +3Michigan: Trump vs. BidenCNBC/Change Research (D)Biden 47, Trump 45Biden +2Florida: Trump vs. BidenCNBC/Change Research (D)Biden 50, Trump 43Biden +7North Carolina: Trump vs. BidenCNBC/Change Research (D)Biden 47, Trump 45Biden +2Arizona: Trump vs. BidenCNBC/Change Research (D)Biden 45, Trump 44Biden +1Wisconsin: Trump vs. BidenCNBC/Change Research (D)Biden 48, Trump 44Biden +4


That said, it's not over. We still have five more months to go and as we've already seen, anything can happen between now and then.










Dingell: 'I don't believe these numbers' showing Biden with big lead


Two top Michigan Democrats urged caution Monday for supporters of Joe Biden despite favorable early polling for the former vice president



www.detroitnews.com





*Dingell: 'I don't believe these numbers' showing Biden with big lead*

_Lansing — Two top Michigan Democrats urged caution Monday for supporters of Joe Biden, arguing that backers of the former vice president shouldn't become complacent despite favorable polling ahead of the November election.

During an online event launching an effort called Michigan Women for Biden, U.S. Rep. Debbie Dingell, D-Dearborn, introduced herself as "Debbie Downer."

“Some people say, ‘Oh, look at the numbers,'" Dingell said. "I don’t believe these numbers.

“And look at what’s happened in five months. The world is upside down and not one of us on this phone call would have predicted that the world will be as it is today. And it is five months from now until November.”

Real Clear Politics currently shows Biden to have a 7.3% lead over President Donald Trump in its average of recent polling in Michigan and an 8.1% average polling lead nationally.

Four years ago, when polling showed Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton to have leads over Trump, Dingell voiced concerns before Trump became the first Republican presidential nominee to carry Michigan since 1988. Trump won the state by 10,704 votes against Clinton, his closest margin of victory nationally._


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2020)

John Bolton has some interesting tidbits. trump is a traitor


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 17, 2020)

Wife and I are together sans child for the first time in over three months. We have 210 minutes.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wife and I are together sans child for the first time in over three months. We have 210 minutes.



Well then, I'm sure that she's thrilled that you are posting on RIU.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 17, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Well then, I'm sure that she's thrilled that you are posting on RIU.


There is a 208 minute joke in there somewhere too.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 17, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Well then, I'm sure that she's thrilled that you are posting on RIU.


Tough crowd.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Tough crowd.


Didn't know about your troubles Baldrick.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Didn't know about your troubles Baldrick.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2020)

State by state figures for coronavirus. Some states are doing pretty good. Some, not so much. 










Where U.S. coronavirus cases are on the rise


The states where the outbreak is growing fastest




graphics.reuters.com








Fla, Ala, Tex, Ariz, CA, Miss are all hurting right now. 
I'm sorry for CA. The other residents made their beds. I suppose I should grieve for the children who won't get to know their gramps because their parents "weren't going to let the virus scare them". But y'know, given what their chosen leader has done, I can't say that I'm sorry for their loss. Or that its a loss whatsoever.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 19, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wife and I are together sans child for the first time in over three months. We have 210 minutes.


First time without the kids in over a full quarter. I suspect that if we have to do the holidemic again next year at this time, you'll have another kid to try to be sans of


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wife and I are together sans child for the first time in over three months. We have 210 minutes.


Whatcha gunna do for the other 209 mins?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2020)

here we go, the next shoe drops.

States with the situation under control are beginning to implement travel restrictions from states that don't.

*NY, NJ and CT require travelers from states with high coronavirus rates to quarantine for two weeks*








NY, NJ and CT require travelers from states with high coronavirus rates to quarantine for two weeks | CNN


New York, New Jersey and Connecticut issued a travel advisory Wednesday that requires people arriving from states with high coronavirus rates to quarantine for 14 days.




www.cnn.com





Probably not too far distant, the west coast will impose their own restrictions. This is a logical development and should not surprise but I'm sure we'll hear dear leader insist that we "tear down those walls". The narcissist in chief will see this as a repudiation of himself and not what it is. A sane reaction to other people's apparently insane actions.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Probably not too far distant, the west coast will impose their own restrictions.


I'm fine with a wall that goes from the east side of Alberta/Montana straight south. So long as I have a portion that blows over, has huge, gaping flood doors that are always open, portions that I can cut through with my sawzall, or huge swaths that don't exist yet, so I can go visit my Ma out east.


----------



## topcat (Jun 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> State by state figures for coronavirus. Some states are doing pretty good. Some, not so much.
> View attachment 4599934
> 
> 
> ...


In Sonoma County, the infections are mostly borne by Hispanics. The high cost of living and low wages make them have to double, or even triple up families in one house, or apartment. Nearly everyone abides by the mask rule, keeping the death rate down to 5, though the number of infections is spiking since the re-opening of businesses.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> here we go, the next shoe drops.
> 
> States with the situation under control are beginning to implement travel restrictions from states that don't.
> 
> ...


That is the smart thing to do . Now I hope people take this seriously and are being watched . Like my brother and sister in law who have plane tickets up from Florida to NJ for a family reunion . They best keep their asses down in Florida now. And they just moved down there from NJ. Moving from one epicenter to another. They were like are you coming to the reunion ? I was like fuck no, we are in a Pandemic! I’m not going to NJ. Bunch of COVIDidiots .


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is the smart thing to do . Now I hope people take this seriously and are being watched . Like my brother and sister in law who have plane tickets up from Florida to NJ for a family reunion . They best keep their asses down in Florida now. And they just moved down there from NJ. Moving from one epicenter to another. They were like are you coming to the reunion ? I was like fuck no, we are in a Pandemic! I’m not going to NJ. Bunch of COVIDidiots .


An invitation to a family reunion with people coming from across the states?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> In Sonoma County, the infections are mostly borne by Hispanics. The high cost of living and low wages make them have to double, or even triple up families in one house, or apartment. Nearly everyone abides by the mask rule, keeping the death rate down to 5, though the number of infections is spiking since the re-opening of businesses.


Oregon is spiking upward too. 1300 new cases during the week ending on June 21. And what you say is true, this time, the new cases are showing stratification by economic class. Of course, this is why Trump is so nonchalant about the whole mess. One only needs to read what Ivanka said during her pre-recorded graduation ceremonial address to get a view into how disconnected her kind are. "Make a tent in your living room and pretend its a campout with the children!!!!!". While she is tenting with the kiddies in her mansion, as you say, people in crowded living conditions are taking the hit. 

Meanwhile Moscow Mitch is promising aid to companies but nothing for people.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2020)

They do a pretty good job in my town with plexiglass at cash registers at the convienent stores and pharmacy's. There are Good markings on the floors for social distancing as well.

As far as mask wearing here right now, it’s about 50 / 50 in the shopping stores. but in the gas station / convienent stores mask wearing is more 80% not wearing to 20% wearing.

Hospital is 100% mandatory for patients but I hear that some employees are acting very lax and a student tested positive in the CT dept. and some of the techs were not wearing masks so they all had to get tested today, 8 days after exposure is now the new incubation period to test from contact.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is the smart thing to do . Now I hope people take this seriously and are being watched . Like my brother and sister in law who have plane tickets up from Florida to NJ for a family reunion . They best keep their asses down in Florida now. And they just moved down there from NJ. Moving from one epicenter to another. They were like are you coming to the reunion ? I was like fuck no, we are in a Pandemic! I’m not going to NJ. Bunch of COVIDidiots .


They might not let you in...

PS: DON'T tell them yer coming from from okie. Ya might get in as a red state refugee perhaps.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wow .... never looked at that ...
> I assumed they were all incestuous inbreds ..
> Great detective skills ... lol.


same here..that explains it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> For me, drug using is sort of a ritual to willfilly enter another state of mind. I tried most stuff thats available, but most just a single time
> 
> From Hell (one of my favs)
> View attachment 4592602


one of the best parts


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 24, 2020)

*Dozens of Secret Service officers and agents told to self-quarantine after Trump’s Tulsa rally*
Dozens of Secret Service officers and agents who were on site for President Trump’s rally in Tulsa last week were ordered to self-quarantine after two of their colleagues tested positive for the novel coronavirus, part of the fallout from Trump’s insistence on holding the mass gathering over the objections of public health officials


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I love your memes. We should have a thread just for yours. Cheers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2020)

When someone says it's a hoax just show them this.










Global Deaths Due to Various Causes and COVID-19


A Flourish data visualisation by Panos Kaissaratos



public.flourish.studio


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 25, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> *Dozens of Secret Service officers and agents told to self-quarantine after Trump’s Tulsa rally*
> Dozens of Secret Service officers and agents who were on site for President Trump’s rally in Tulsa last week were ordered to self-quarantine after two of their colleagues tested positive for the novel coronavirus, part of the fallout from Trump’s insistence on holding the mass gathering over the objections of public health officials


Trump actually referred to them as the SS the other day.

What an idiot, huh?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Trump actually referred to them as the SS the other day.
> 
> What an idiot, huh?


Remember, this is the president who didn’t know what the significance of Pearl Harbor was.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Remember, this is the president who didn’t know what the significance of Pearl Harbor was.


The press should have baited him with a leading question like, " Why did the Germans attack pearl harbor"? His press people would have literally jumped onto the resolution desk to end the interview!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Trump actually referred to them as the SS the other day.
> 
> What an idiot, huh?


First he kills and sickens the poor bastards en mass, now he's inferring they are like the mass murders of nazi Germany! Jesus Christ, expecting someone to take a bullet for this cocksucker is far too much to ask from any normal human being. He'll end up as some SS guy's human shield one of these days.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Trump actually referred to them as the SS the other day.
> 
> What an idiot, huh?


he's been doing that and saying how much he loves to call them that- it's in his tweets.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> First he kills and sickens the poor bastards en mass, now he's inferring they are like the mass murders of nazi Germany! Jesus Christ, expecting someone to take a bullet for this cocksucker is far too much to ask from any normal human being. He'll end up as some SS guy's human shield one of these days.


anything that says he MUST take a bullet?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



I, I, I..me..me..me..it's we, we, we..cute use of ADA and HIPAA..if you had your way they wouldn't be around to cite.

how does it feel to be protected class?

why do Trumpers* marry minorities since they hate them so much? Serious question..i see it all the time.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2020)

U.S. hits highest single day of new coronavirus cases with more than 45,500, breaking April record


The grim milestone reported Wednesday surpasses the peak hit in late April.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2020)

American Exceptionalism 
USA USA USA USA USA


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 25, 2020)

WINNING!!!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)

http://imgur.com/X2u5gOF


Unmute


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They might not let you in...
> 
> PS: DON'T tell them yer coming from from okie. Ya might get in as a red state refugee perhaps.


i wouldn’t have a choice my license plate is a dead giveaway . Soooooo embarrassing . Yes I am from Oklahoma But No .. No I’m Absolutely not from Oklahoma.  My hopes of getting out of here by next month have faded away . I actually got a job offer in NY But the pay sucked . It was a humiliating offer and was hoping to negotiate a higher pay but they wouldn’t Budge so I told them to take the job and shove it. NY is hella expensive and those fuckers wanted to pay me less then what I make in Oklahoma! What happened to hazard pay and being a Hero??. All talk no action. Now with everything spiking again hiring freezes will go into effect again. I am thinking I will not get out of her until next year or after the vaccine is out and the flood doors open up. I have way too much experience and skill to be giving my services away for shit Pay and high cost of living. Plus I’m have a pretty safe job and am in an isolated area at my job and watch the door who comes in and out and I know everything they touch so I am right on top of all contamination and decontamination At all times.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 25, 2020)

Yep. Best to sit tight and ride it out.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2020)

So my kid developed a persistent dry cough a while back. It has gotten worse lately. I doubt it is the Covid for several reasons. First, no other symptoms. Second, the wife and I have had no symptoms at all and it has been long enough that we would if it were.

But we contacted the doctor who said that it is probably allergies. That's what we think too. Nevertheless, we went through the drive in Corona virus test facility. This was Tuesday morning. Have not heard anything since.

It amazes me that getting a result takes this long.

MAGA!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i wouldn’t have a choice my license plate is a dead giveaway . Soooooo embarrassing . Yes I am from Oklahoma But No .. No I’m Absolutely not from Oklahoma.  My hopes of getting out of here by next month have faded away . I actually got a job offer in NY But the pay sucked . It was a humiliating offer and was hoping to negotiate a higher pay but they wouldn’t Budge so I told them to take the job and shove it. NY is hella expensive and those fuckers wanted to pay me less then what I make in Oklahoma! What happened to hazard pay and being a Hero??. All talk no action. Now with everything spiking again hiring freezes will go into effect again. I am thinking I will not get out of her until next year or after the vaccine is out and the flood doors open up. I have way too much experience and skill to be giving my services away for shit Pay and high cost of living. Plus I’m have a pretty safe job and am in an isolated area at my job and watch the door who comes in and out and I know everything they touch so I am right on top of all contamination and decontamination At all times.


Fuck that. Sure, the falafel is better but it doesn't matter if you can't afford one from time to time.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So my kid developed a persistent dry cough a while back. It has gotten worse lately. I doubt it is the Covid for several reasons. First, no other symptoms. Second, the wife and I have had no symptoms at all and it has been long enough that we would if it were.
> 
> But we contacted the doctor who said that it is probably allergies. That's what we think too. Nevertheless, we went through the drive in Corona virus test facility. This was Tuesday morning. Have not heard anything since.
> 
> ...


That sucks, I hope it's just allergies.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That sucks, I hope it's just allergies.


99.7% sure it is. We are not concerned. But you would think testing gets done a little quicker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So my kid developed a persistent dry cough a while back. It has gotten worse lately. I doubt it is the Covid for several reasons. First, no other symptoms. Second, the wife and I have had no symptoms at all and it has been long enough that we would if it were.
> 
> But we contacted the doctor who said that it is probably allergies. That's what we think too. Nevertheless, we went through the drive in Corona virus test facility. This was Tuesday morning. Have not heard anything since.
> 
> ...


Whooping cough should be on the radar too.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i wouldn’t have a choice my license plate is a dead giveaway . Soooooo embarrassing . Yes I am from Oklahoma But No .. No I’m Absolutely not from Oklahoma.  My hopes of getting out of here by next month have faded away . I actually got a job offer in NY But the pay sucked . It was a humiliating offer and was hoping to negotiate a higher pay but they wouldn’t Budge so I told them to take the job and shove it. NY is hella expensive and those fuckers wanted to pay me less then what I make in Oklahoma! What happened to hazard pay and being a Hero??. All talk no action. Now with everything spiking again hiring freezes will go into effect again. I am thinking I will not get out of her until next year or after the vaccine is out and the flood doors open up. I have way too much experience and skill to be giving my services away for shit Pay and high cost of living. Plus I’m have a pretty safe job and am in an isolated area at my job and watch the door who comes in and out and I know everything they touch so I am right on top of all contamination and decontamination At all times.


Well, dang. I was hoping to hear your story about snubbing your ignoramus boss. 

I don't understand why we aren't hearing more about unionizing. Essential workers are getting the short end again. Those same workers kept this country functioning while everyone else stayed safe at home. So pay up. Show how essential they are by offering a good wage, not just a living one. Offer medical coverage, vacation, sick time and a 401k with company matching contributions. 

Health care work should be top notch in compensation. We want the best working there, more people like you.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> 99.7% sure it is. We are not concerned. But you would think testing gets done a little quicker.


Trump killed federal funding for test and that ends this month. 

After that, it could take weeks. You may not even be able to get tested at all.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Whooping cough should be on the radar too.


Vaccinated


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 25, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Well, dang. I was hoping to hear your story about snubbing your ignoramus boss.
> 
> I don't understand why we aren't hearing more about unionizing. Essential workers are getting the short end again. Those same workers kept this country functioning while everyone else stayed safe at home. So pay up. Show how essential they are by offering a good wage, not just a living one. Offer medical coverage, vacation, sick time and a 401k with company matching contributions.
> 
> Health care work should be top notch in compensation. We want the best working there, more people like you.


That is exactly what I was telling my old coworker in Oregon. He really got the shaft with the Covid. They cut his hours and moved him to another department and tried to cut his pay with the move. He sweet talked his way With HR into keeping his original pay and that was Only due to his articulate and suave manner. Even the director commented utter shock finding he Was able to keep his pay the Same. I make significantly more in Oklahoma then I did in Oregon even though it’s more expensive in Oregon. It’s crazy how the health care system pay scale fluctuates so much in every state. 

we need to be unionized and rents need to be controlled and lowered for essential workers.

there are way way too many places in this country where the rents are very high and the wage is very low. We need to come together for this and start protesting these things.

I got a free month rent signing a new lease . My apartment is big . It’s not bad. It’s a 2bd 2bth So with the free month it is about $750 a month now which to me is very reasonable. If I were to rent this same apartment in NY it would be $1400 and I would Be getTing less pay. Finding a place with Faircost of living to fair wage distribution is very very Very hard these days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2020)

*Coronavirus Sacrifices ‘Squandered’ As Infections Reach Critical Levels In South, West | MSNBC*





The record job losses, closed businesses and social isolation Americans endured to try and control the spread of coronavirus successfully flattened the curve - for a while. But Chris Hayes and Rachel Maddow argue a lack of leadership at the top has led to a situation where COVID-19 is again reaching record levels. “We started to get it under control, under tremendous sacrifice that you made and we all made together as citizens in civil society. And it was squandered by our leadership and we’re going right back up again… *it’s not just that the president has botched this from the very beginning, he’s actively made it worse,”* said Hayes. Aired on 6/25/2020.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 26, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So my kid developed a persistent dry cough a while back. It has gotten worse lately. I doubt it is the Covid for several reasons. First, no other symptoms. Second, the wife and I have had no symptoms at all and it has been long enough that we would if it were.
> 
> But we contacted the doctor who said that it is probably allergies. That's what we think too. Nevertheless, we went through the drive in Corona virus test facility. This was Tuesday morning. Have not heard anything since.
> 
> ...


You should have just skipped the testing. Hasn't it been made clear to you that if you don't test, there's no problem?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2020)

*Trump Campaigns In Wisconsin As CDC Warns Coronavirus Outbreak | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





Trump went politicking in Wisconsin today as the CDC revealed the nation's COVID-19 outbreak may be way worse than previously thought. Aired on 06/25/2020.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2020)

spek9 said:


> You should have just skipped the testing. Hasn't it been made clear to you that if you don't test, there's no problem?


Got the results today, she cool.

Thanks Obama.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2020)

Dr Birx and Dr. Fauci are back. Nice slides and graphs!


----------



## spek9 (Jun 26, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice slides and graphs!


Sharpie free?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Sharpie free?


Lol. Dr. Birx was 100% sharpie free.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/X2u5gOF
> 
> 
> Unmute


do you remember when frying a hamburger was supposed to give you cancer?


----------



## spek9 (Jun 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> do you remember when frying a hamburger was supposed to give you cancer?


First, its "hamberder" and second, windmills cause cancer, not hamberders.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)

spek9 said:


> First, its "hamberder" and second, windmills cause cancer, not hamberders.


back in the 70s there was a huge deal over frying in a fry pan.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> back in the 70s there was a huge deal over frying in a fry pan.


You mean this is your brain on drugs?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You mean this is your brain on drugs?


no that was separate issue and later on in the 80s..i believe it to be a Reagan era commercial 'just say no'..

did you ever get your masks? i left the etsy.com for you all small business owners eager to fulfill requests and it helps our community by supporting neighbors' businesses.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)

wow reporter just stumped Pence..can't wait for the vid.

Q: why are you holding rallies when the pandemic is in full?

 he's leaving- questions are too hard..damn! he stumbled through that and made no sense..what a FLOP! such an ignoramus!





__





Five O'Clock Follies - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





it's here..start at 1:24:00.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> no that was separate issue and later on in the 80s..i believe it to be a Reagan era commercial 'just say no'..
> 
> did you ever get your masks? i left the etsy.com for you all small business owners eager to fulfill requests and it helps our community by supporting neighbors' businesses.


Oh yes ! Thank you so much !! I never got my N95 masks but I did get my snake mask. It was delayed 2 months because it was made in a small town in China and I think the shipper thought it was contaminated so it sat in Los Angeles for 2 months! Then they took it out of the original box and repacked it in Alabama!!! 
I do need to get more N95 masks.
I like the duck ones. Do you know anyone selling the duck ones?
This snake mask is not forEveryday work. It’s too nice. I might use it over an N95 to spruce it up a bit .


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2020)

I can't stop thinking about this being the same playbook as Vietnam. And in a lot of ways it kind of is the same. Trump is still going around just trying to avoid catching a virus in both cases at the very least. 

But every time I see them trying to burry details with numbers to try to spin this as some kind of 'win' for Dear Leader I think of how McNamara did the same for the war. Also data was just as garbage back then too.

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2009/07/11/mcnamara_the_smartest_fool_97401.html



> LOS ANGELES -- In the military, after action or a mission, officers are required to file "Lessons Learned" reports, basically reviewing what worked and what did not. From 1961 to 1968, the most important of those reports were sent to Secretary of Defense Robert McNamara, possibly the smartest fool ever to serve at the highest level of government in the United States.
> 
> What lessons are to be learned from the long life of McNamara, who died last week at the age of 93?
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2020)

He might as well take their guns while he's at it...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Biden says he would make wearing face masks mandatory for Americans amid coronavirus pandemic | CNN Politics


Presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden said if elected president, he would make wearing a face covering in public compulsory, furthering himself on the issue from President Donald Trump who has stressed that masks are voluntary and has flouted public health recommendations.




www.cnn.com





*Biden says he would make wearing face masks mandatory for Americans amid coronavirus pandemic*

(CNN)Presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden said if elected president, he would make wearing a face covering in public compulsory, furthering himself on the issue from President Donald Trump who has stressed that masks are voluntary and has flouted public health recommendations.

"The one thing we do know is these masks make a gigantic difference. I would insist that everybody out in public be wearing that mask. Anyone to reopen would have to make sure that they walked into a business that had masks," Biden told CNN's affiliate in Pittsburgh, KDKA, while wearing a black mask.

Pressed if he'd use federal power to mandate wearing a mask in public, Biden responded, "Yes, I would. From an executive standpoint, yes I would."
Asked again if that meant he would "in effect" mandate mask wearing, Biden said, "I would do everything possible to make it required that people had to wear masks in public."

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recommends that everyone "should wear a cloth face cover when they have to go out in public" to reduce transmission and slow the spread of the coronavirus, which is highly contagious.

At least 16 states and the District of Columbia have mandates on wearing cloth face masks in public, but masks have become a political flash point as some argue the requirement infringes upon their civil liberties.

Despite the advice from public health experts, Trump continues to defy health recommendations and has been reluctant to be seen wearing a mask in public. The White House maintains that everyone who comes in contact with the President is tested for coronavirus regularly.

Trump recently told The Wall Street Journal that masks are "a double-edged sword" and also suggested that masks are being worn as a political statement, rather than a health precaution, to show disapproval of him.

"People come in, they're talking through the mask for hours. They probably don't clean them after, you know, they get a little cocky, right? Then they take the mask, they put their finger on the mask, and they take them off, and then they start touching their eyes and touching their nose and their mouth. And then they don't know how they caught it," he told the paper.

Last month, Trump and the White House had mocked Biden for wearing a mask outdoors to a Memorial Day event, leading Biden to fire back in an interview with CNN, calling Trump "an absolute fool."


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 26, 2020)

http://imgur.com/GUXOOiS


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/GUXOOiS


Think about that, for every 10,000 people who catch the virus (these are only reported cases, not the real number of total cases) perhaps 2,000 people will require hospitalization, a day, in Florida alone, of those between 500 and a thousand will die, a day. Ditto for Texas and other red states, including California, but I expect they will hammer on the brakes, especially in hot spots. Most of these red states don't have the healthcare or public health infrastructure to cope and are already overwhelmed, this will drive the mortality rate up.

Supportive steroid therapies to deal with clotting issues are the only thing that will mitigate the mortality rate at this point, convalescent plasma will help some, though it's like a fart in the wind compared to the scale of the crises. Masks, sensible policy and NPRs will help the most.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i wouldn’t have a choice my license plate is a dead giveaway . Soooooo embarrassing . Yes I am from Oklahoma But No .. No I’m Absolutely not from Oklahoma.  My hopes of getting out of here by next month have faded away . I actually got a job offer in NY But the pay sucked . It was a humiliating offer and was hoping to negotiate a higher pay but they wouldn’t Budge so I told them to take the job and shove it. NY is hella expensive and those fuckers wanted to pay me less then what I make in Oklahoma! What happened to hazard pay and being a Hero??. All talk no action. Now with everything spiking again hiring freezes will go into effect again. I am thinking I will not get out of her until next year or after the vaccine is out and the flood doors open up. I have way too much experience and skill to be giving my services away for shit Pay and high cost of living. Plus I’m have a pretty safe job and am in an isolated area at my job and watch the door who comes in and out and I know everything they touch so I am right on top of all contamination and decontamination At all times.


try to get something remotely..work from home- many employers are moving towards this..you'd be surprised at what companies are doing this.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> try to get something remotely..work from home- many employers are moving towards this..you'd be surprised at what companies are doing this.


I could never work from home. Lol. I have direct patient contact . It is the only way to do my job. I can’t place an IV remotely. Lol. I’m front line in cancer care.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Think about that, for every 10,000 people who catch the virus (these are only reported cases, not the real number of total cases) perhaps 2,000 people will require hospitalization, a day, in Florida alone, of those between 500 and a thousand will die, a day. Ditto for Texas and other red states, including California, but I expect they will hammer on the brakes, especially in hot spots. Most of these red states don't have the healthcare or public health infrastructure to cope and are already overwhelmed, this will drive the mortality rate up.
> 
> Supportive steroid therapies to deal with clotting issues are the only thing that will mitigate the mortality rate at this point, convalescent plasma will help some, though it's like a fart in the wind compared to the scale of the crises. Masks, sensible policy and NPRs will help the most.


those are NY numbers, who with the leadership of Cuomo, got it under control. my fear is those red states don't have a leader like him and many more will die needlessly.

all because of Trump*.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)

Dick Cheney says WEAR A MASK. #realmenwearmasks


Cheney said in March that the US must address its health care crisis in order to restore the economy, as some of Trump's allies pushed to reopen the country despite the threat of the coronavirus pandemic.
"There will be no normally functioning economy if our hospitals are overwhelmed and thousands of Americans of all ages, including our doctors and nurses, lay dying because we have failed to do what's necessary to stop the virus," Cheney wrote on Twitter.
In April, Cheney pushed back against a false claim by Trump that he has "total" authority to decide to lift restrictions governors have imposed amid the coronavirus pandemic.
"The federal government does not have absolute power," Cheney tweeted at the time, though she did not mention the President explicitly.
The Wyoming Republican invoked the 10th Amendment to the Constitution in her tweet, saying, "'The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.' United States Constitution, Amendment X."
Cheney is not alone in calling for mask-wearing. Republican Sen. Marco Rubio, whose state of Florida has seen a recent surge of coronavirus cases, said Wednesday that "everyone should just wear a damn mask."


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I could never work from home. Lol. I have direct patient contact . It is the only way to do my job. I can’t place an IV remotely. Lol. I’m front line in cancer care.


i tried working from home but couldnt find a hammer that was long enough


----------



## topcat (Jun 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Think about that, for every 10,000 people who catch the virus (these are only reported cases, not the real number of total cases) perhaps 2,000 people will require hospitalization, a day, in Florida alone, of those between 500 and a thousand will die, a day. Ditto for Texas and other red states, including California, but I expect they will hammer on the brakes, especially in hot spots. Most of these red states don't have the healthcare or public health infrastructure to cope and are already overwhelmed, this will drive the mortality rate up.
> 
> Supportive steroid therapies to deal with clotting issues are the only thing that will mitigate the mortality rate at this point, convalescent plasma will help some, though it's like a fart in the wind compared to the scale of the crises. Masks, sensible policy and NPRs will help the most.


California is solid Blue.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> California is solid Blue.


There is still a lot of red state in rural and the southern quarter of CA.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jun 26, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> There is still a lot of red state in rural and the southern quarter of CA.


That's bound to happen, especially with over 40 million people. Katie Porter did the impossible by flipping a solid red Orange County seat in the House. She makes me proud. Farmers and the poorly educated across the nation tend to vote against their own best interests.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> That's bound to happen, especially with over 40 million people. Katie Porter did the impossible by flipping a solid red Orange County seat in the House. She makes me proud. Farmers and the poorly educated across the nation tend to vote against their own best interests.


I agree that California, as of this moment, looks to be controlled by Democrats for the foreseeable future. The same thing is happening in Oregon. Even Republican leaders in OR say this, which is why they have switched to the tactic of boycotting the legislature rather than allowing a bill authorizing the use of taxes in the form of a carbon tax to drive the switch away from fossil and other black or brown sources of energy. 

My impression of southern CA may be biased by accounts of how conservative it was. Maybe things have changed but as late as 2011, the people I worked with in San Diego were quite conservative. I've since lost touch with those people but they are still around. Just a couple of years ago, they had a health crisis because the SD city council was delaying funding for public toilets. An epidemic of Hep A broke out in area where there were a lot of people experiencing homelessness. That was about as dumbshit-conservative of a move as any Trump has made.


----------



## topcat (Jun 26, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I agree that California, as of this moment, looks to be controlled by Democrats for the foreseeable future. The same thing is happening in Oregon. Even Republican leaders in OR say this, which is why they have switched to the tactic of boycotting the legislature rather than allowing a bill authorizing the use of taxes in the form of a carbon tax to drive the switch away from fossil and other black or brown sources of energy.
> 
> My impression of southern CA may be biased by accounts of how conservative it was. Maybe things have changed but as late of 2011, the people I worked with in San Diego were quite conservative. I've since lost touch with those people but they are still around. Just a couple of years ago, they had a health crisis because the SD city council was delaying funding for public toilets. An epidemic of Hep A broke out in area where there were a lot of people experiencing homelessness. That was about as dumbshit-conservative of a move as any Trump has made.


It's looking a little pale down there, kind of pink, but through the central (San Joaquin) valley, it's red. I think they're still shouting for a State of Jefferson. That's not where the most voters are, though.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)

Reporter at Trump’s Tulsa rally tests positive for COVID-19


A journalist who attended President Donald Trump’s rally in Tulsa last week said Friday he has tested positive for COVID-19.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2020)

*Amid COVID-19 Surge, U.S. Stuck With ‘Same Horrible Choice’ As In Start Of Pandemic | All In | MSNBC*





hris Hayes: “We could have found our way to some form of normal life. But we did not do what was necessary to get there. So, we are stuck…back with exactly the same horrible choice we had fourteen weeks ago.” Aired on 06/26/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


what's with the price is right audience? it's actually creepy..i prefer pundits that got used to no audience- that means you're all in for the shift..stop trying to hold on.

bill you're old..go home.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Amid COVID-19 Surge, U.S. Stuck With ‘Same Horrible Choice’ As In Start Of Pandemic | All In | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm not sure if anyone realizes but the very week SAFER AT HOME started, he proclaimed pandemic over and 'back to business'.


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Dick Cheney says WEAR A MASK. #realmenwearmasks
> View attachment 4606878
> 
> Cheney said in March that the US must address its health care crisis in order to restore the economy, as some of Trump's allies pushed to reopen the country despite the threat of the coronavirus pandemic.
> ...


Holy crap. There is a first time for everything. I never thought I'd agree with him about anything.


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 27, 2020)

It's a miracle!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 27, 2020)

Idiots on parade ........


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 27, 2020)

Here’s a funny comparison..... Trumptards sport red shirts and they seem to be expendable like those guys in Star Trek.

In Star Trek , if you were a red shirt wearing crewman .... you were sure to die.


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 28, 2020)

If this is your go to excuse - think about it.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 28, 2020)

Shit like that keeps US leading the world in Covid deaths, and a president that sweats incompetence and lives in a world of just him. This country is about to be hit square in the face with the reality of exponential growth in rural areas and smaller cities. Two weeks ago Florida was adding 2500 cases a day, now up to 9500 new cases in a day.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 28, 2020)

the wave of the future..Trumpy* has shown us we CAN work from home large scale reducing carbon footprint and no longer paying high commercial rents..who owns commercial property large scale in the US?

win/win

Why is slack different?
*Slack* has changed the way team communication works. It's the excellent user experience that makes *Slack* stand out from the rest. It has a simple and hassle-free user on boarding where all you need to is enter your email address. ... Sharing code and files on *Slack* (both desktop and mobile app) is super easy.

*What makes Slack so different? - Quora*








Slack is your digital HQ


Slack is a new way to communicate with your team. It’s faster, better organized, and more secure than email.




slack.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Shit like that keeps US leading the world in Covid deaths, and a president that sweats incompetence and lives in a world of just him. This country is about to be hit square in the face with the reality of exponential growth in rural areas and smaller cities. Two weeks ago Florida was adding 2500 cases a day, now up to 9500 new cases in a day.


9500 x3..minimally.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 28, 2020)

While Trump fiddles and sings a song about too much testing is causing "the numbers" to go up,

*Houston Hospitals Seeing Surge In Coronavirus Admissions*









Houston Hospitals Seeing Surge In Coronavirus Admissions


Dr. Marc Boom, the president and CEO of Houston Methodist Hospital, says "the time is now" for people to change their behavior to help reduce the spread of the coronavirus.




www.npr.org





_"The time is now for everybody to dramatically change their behaviors to get this virus under control so that our hospitals for the weeks to come are there and able to handle this, and we feel confident we can as long as people act now and help bring the curve down over the next couple, three weeks," Boom said. _

Houston is facing the very real likelihood that people with non-covid heath emergencies will be turned away due an overwhelmed health care system. It was a horror show in NY and NOLA. This is just the first domino to fall. Alabama is experiencing shortages in ICU beds too. As said in the NPR story, once ICUs fill up, the Covid overflow ends up at the ER. Once the ER is tied up with Covid, there is no ER for anybody else. Don't have a heart attack in Houston. Tell your heart to put it off until a vaccine is available. 

Not just Texas, either. Although we are just in the beginning, already Oregon's contact tracing system is losing ground. We can't safely open up without that key component working properly. People are not going to go out and spend if they don't feel safe. This economy is on a crash course.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 29, 2020)

Well, the Virus has finally emerged in those states that flouted safe-distancing, wearing face masks & generally said I don't give a fuck about COVID-19, go fuck ya'll, grow some balls & deal with it, I'm staying open.
Ha Ha Ha!!! 


Arizona, Florida, Texas are latest coronavirus epicenters


You reap what you sow, motherfuckers, & you sowed death & disaster upon your citizens by ignoring the consequences of inaction, just like Trump did.
No pity here.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 29, 2020)

New photo of Bob the rabbit & Cheech, his best friend


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Well, the Virus has finally emerged in those states that flouted safe-distancing, wearing face masks & generally said I don't give a fuck about COVID-19, go fuck ya'll, grow some balls & deal with it, I'm staying open.
> Ha Ha Ha!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Not for the republican politicians and the stupid racist cunts who put them there, but many innocent will die too, along with those who deserve the law of causality. You have to help them nonetheless, it's one of the important things that's different, they are misguided Americans to you and there are innocent among them. To the base you are the enemy, deserving death and to be mocked for the unforgivable sin of being "race traitors" or just not white enough or of the "right religion", shit for some of them just dressing differently is enough to get you killed.

The Trumpers will show up at the ER along with the innocent and many have praised Trump and "triggered the libs" while they were shoving a foot long tube down their throats and putting them on a ventilator for the "Kung flu". The rally sure was fun though and I'm sure worth it. By november these assholes should be broken, Trump is trapped now, he would like to resign or say he's not gonna run again to avoid the humiliation of being a landslide loser, but can't, prison awaits. The GOP senate is getting a mite nervous now that the folks back home are dying like flies or soon will be, having to support Trump over the US troop bounty business might be the straw that breaks the elephant's back. The election is almost 4 months away and treason is on the table, again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2020)

Is treason impeachable?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 29, 2020)

Trump is going to lose in November, that's a given, but he will never admit that will happen due to his own failures as a human being.
It will always be the "Kung flu", voter fraud, the Media or the Deep State that finished him, never his ineptitude.
He was a contender, but now he's simply a has been, a bum & that will give him nightmares for the rest of his miserable life


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2020)

I think trump would rather resign than face a humiliating loss in November. Deep State plots or other “reasons” will be concocted, everything is so unfair, whatever! 
Alternatively, he could launch an attack on Iran in hopes of cementing some sort of patriotic response and support to win

Also, Putiin could give trump sanctuary and riches inRussia.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Is treason impeachable?


Treason is not an impeachable offense if the President says he was acting in the national interest.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Treason is not an impeachable offense if the President says he was acting in the national interest.


We had to destroy the nation in order to save it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I think trump would rather resign than face a humiliating loss in November. Deep State plots or other “reasons” will be concocted, everything is so unfair, whatever!
> Alternatively, he could launch an attack on Iran in hopes of cementing some sort of patriotic response and support to win
> 
> Also, Putiin could give trump sanctuary and riches inRussia.


Vlad will use him like toilet paper and flush Donald when he's done, besides Joe is gonna fuck him silly as it is, so forget sanctuary. Vlad will send him back and say he's a lying lunatic, and who can argue? Donald can't resign, he's trapped, as soon as he's out of office he will be charged, Barr will go out the door with him too and he has thousands of legal eagles who want his fucking head, many will be in the new DOJ.

The military will not support a politically motivated war from Trump, not with what they said about using troops against citizens and the latest betrayal of the troops by Trump. Fuck, if you ever got into a shooting war with Iran, all they would have to do is offer some dirt on Joe and a few bucks and Donald would throw American forces under the bus instantly. Donald can fight a pandemic, WTF is gonna trust him with a war and the lives of troops? You can't trust him with the lives of American citizens FFS, any politically motivated attack on Iran would result in instant massive sanctions on America by the international community, Canada too.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Treason is not an impeachable offense if the President says he was acting in the national interest.


That may not be a particularly strong argument


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> That may not be a particularly strong argument


After 2021 the prosecutor will deal with that argument in about 1 minute, before proceeding to nail his ass to the wall. America has to be in a declared shooting war for legal treason to take effect, the, facts, news and trump's own words speak to literal treason, not even metaphorical treason. It might not fit the tight legal definition, but it fits the dictionary and the vernacular. There are more than enough things to put Donald away forever, besides treason, the list is long and easily proved.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2020)

I wonder what old Rupert Murdoch, Donald's psycho partner in crime is doing to avoid covid? He probably paid ten or 20 grand for a couple of pints of primo convalescent plasma and has it on ice. Ditto for Donald, which is why he seems so unconcerned about getting infected, that and the hoarded antiviral drugs he and his friends would have on hand. I'm sure there are private hospitals in America who are buying plasma now for elite covid patients, the billionaires won't have to compete for a ventilator, they probably won't need one anyway. There's money to be made and there is a segment of the medical community who does this "business" regularly, special treatment for big bucks.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2020)

Swine flu pandemic possibly next, what the fuck.










Flu virus with 'pandemic potential' found in China


The new strain, scientists say, is carried by pigs but can infect humans and requires close monitoring.



www.bbc.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not for the republican politicians and the stupid racist cunts who put them there, but many innocent will die too, along with those who deserve the law of causality. You have to help them nonetheless, it's one of the important things that's different, they are misguided Americans to you and there are innocent among them. To the base you are the enemy, deserving death and to be mocked for the unforgivable sin of being "race traitors" or just not white enough or of the "right religion", shit for some of them just dressing differently is enough to get you killed.
> 
> *The Trumpers will show up at the ER a*long with the innocent and many have praised Trump and "triggered the libs" while they were shoving a foot long tube down their throats and putting them on a ventilator for the "Kung flu". The rally sure was fun though and I'm sure worth it. By november these assholes should be broken, Trump is trapped now, he would like to resign or say he's not gonna run again to avoid the humiliation of being a landslide loser, but can't, prison awaits. The GOP senate is getting a mite nervous now that the folks back home are dying like flies or soon will be, having to support Trump over the US troop bounty business might be the straw that breaks the elephant's back. The election is almost 4 months away and treason is on the table, again.


and they'll be sent home to die- the ER's are locked now..hospital are on lock down and have been since this began..you may not be aware because most folk only go when they're sick or to visit someone..and if some here are older and have existing conditions, you may just wish to give your local hospital a call and ask if you have an emergency how will the ER be accepting patients to be on the safe side.

to be clear..you can no longer walk into any hospital for treatment as all the doors are locked.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Swine flu pandemic possibly next, what the fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


while the old virus reemerges.









China reports 18 new cases, boosts testing in Beijing


More than 200 infections found in Beijing in last 10 days - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr













As coronavirus spikes in US, China locks down 400,000 people ... over 18 cases | CNN


As the number of people killed by the coronavirus passes 500,000 worldwide, China isn't taking any chances of a second wave gripping the country -- despite having largely contained its outbreak in recent months.




www.cnn.com





there's been a slight mutation with Covid19 having more 'spikes' and more flexibility to the spikes.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I think trump would rather resign than face a humiliating loss in November. Deep State plots or other “reasons” will be concocted, everything is so unfair, whatever!
> Alternatively, he could launch an attack on Iran in hopes of cementing some sort of patriotic response and support to win
> 
> Also, Putiin could give trump sanctuary and riches inRussia.


i agree. it would be on his terms; he would have more control.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> That may not be a particularly strong argument


it was one of the arguments made during impeachment..that americans wanted him to be president again so it was in national interest therefore not subject to impeach by treason.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it was one of the arguments made during impeachment..that americans wanted him to be president again so it was in national interest therefore not subject to impeach by treason.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2020)

Remdesivir Priced At More Than $3,100 For A Course Of Treatment


An experimental COVID-19 medicine that has been shown to shorten the time people with severe illness have to stay in the hospital finally has a price tag that's lower than some analysts expected.




www.npr.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2020)

A Sun Belt time bomb threatens Trump’s reelection


Rising Covid-19 caseloads in Florida, Arizona and Texas raise fresh doubts about the president's reelection prospects.




www.politico.com





*A Sun Belt time bomb threatens Trump’s reelection*
*Rising Covid-19 caseloads in Florida, Arizona and Texas raise fresh doubts about the president's reelection prospects.*

The explosion of Covid-19 cases in Sun Belt states is becoming another albatross for President Donald Trump’s reelection hopes — and creating a new opening for Joe Biden and Democrats in November.

Republican governors in Florida, Arizona and Texas followed Trump’s lead by quickly reopening their states while taking a lax approach to social distancing and mask-wearing. Now, each of them is seeing skyrocketing coronavirus caseloads and rising hospitalizations, and Republican leaders are in retreat.

It’s hard to overstate the gravity of the situation for Trump: Lose any one of the three states, and his reelection is all but doomed.

Liberal outside groups and the Biden campaign have launched digital and TV ads in Florida, Arizona and Texas hitting Trump for allowing a second wave of coronavirus. The developments have buttressed Biden’s main argument against Trump: that he’s incapable of bringing stability or healing in a time of crisis.

Anita Dunn, a senior adviser to Biden, said Trump’s actions have only exacerbated Republicans’ vulnerabilities in the three states. Polls indicate Florida is Biden’s best pickup opportunity, followed by Arizona and then Texas, a bigger reach.

“The reality is, when it comes to this president’s handling of the pandemic and the subsequent economic disaster that’s befallen our country — which was totally predictable coming out of the pandemic and his handling of it — Trump’s failed leadership has been exposed in a profound way,” Dunn told POLITICO. She added that it “makes him abnormally vulnerable in states that have not traditionally been as competitive as they are now.”
It’s still too soon to tell how the pandemic will affect voters in the three states. While RealClearPolitics lists Texas as a “toss-up,” Trump has led two of the past three polls in the reliably red state. Arizona was trending toward Democrats before the pandemic and polls show Biden with a small lead there, but Democrats expect a battle.



> *“Trump’s failed leadership has been exposed in a profound way."*
> Anita Dunn, a senior adviser to Joe Biden


Trump’s campaign accuses Democrats of exploiting tragedy.
“While President Trump has been leading the country through the coronavirus crisis, all Joe Biden and his allies have done is try to use a public health issue as a political weapon,” Trump campaign spokesman Tim Murtaugh said. “It’s despicable but typical. They really should focus their attention on New York, where they’ve had a disastrous response — 10 times worse than a state like Florida, which has a higher population.”
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 30, 2020)

This is a sobering article



MSN


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 30, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Remdesivir Priced At More Than $3,100 For A Course Of Treatment
> 
> 
> An experimental COVID-19 medicine that has been shown to shorten the time people with severe illness have to stay in the hospital finally has a price tag that's lower than some analysts expected.
> ...


"A federally funded study by the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases published at the end of April indicated that remdesivir can shorten COVID-19 patients' hospital stays by about four days. But it's unclear whether the drug also improves survival.

"If further data do not show a clear mortality benefit for remdesivir, then the price of the drug should be dramatically reduced," Pearson said in his written statement.

The drug price will send a message to companies working on other treatments, vaccines and cures for COVID-19. They have been watching remdesivir closely to find out what kind of reward they might expect for their investments, should their own treatments pan out.

At the announced price, Gilead is still expected to profit from remdesivir sales. That should be encouraging for companies currently investing and developing additional COVID-19 treatments and vaccines.

"Gilead will make a good amount of money selling this product," Craig Garthwaite, who directs the health care program at Northwestern University's Kellogg School of Management, told NPR. "And that's really the return other people have been looking at. In the end, really, the other firms aren't necessarily looking at the price Gilead charges. What they're really looking at is, what is the payoff that they get on their investment? "

So, it's still about the Almighty Fucking Dollar, eh?
Fuck Humanity or simply trying too do the right thing in this unique time of crisis.
It's always about the profit margin, right?
May all your mothers, sons & daughters get COVID-19 & fucking die, you profit hungry CEO's of those American companies that are still putting profit above all other concerns.
Fuck Capitalism, it a failed economic theory in my opinion, that leaves way too many people by the wayside causing crime and poverty, hand in hand, while a mere few, mostly scumbags, control the Destiney of hundreds of millions. 
Marx had it figured out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is a sobering article
> 
> 
> 
> MSN


Being in fear of your life for weeks while cut off from emotional support and family while being put on a ventilator is traumatic for the patients to say the least. Having large numbers of people die all around you while you feel powerless to help can be equally traumatic, all the while living in fear of catching it yourself and watching colleges get sick and some die, is traumatic too. Having it go on for weeks on end without a break while you're near worked to death and exhausted on all levels doesn't help either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> "A federally funded study by the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases published at the end of April indicated that remdesivir can shorten COVID-19 patients' hospital stays by about four days. But it's unclear whether the drug also improves survival.
> 
> "If further data do not show a clear mortality benefit for remdesivir, then the price of the drug should be dramatically reduced," Pearson said in his written statement.
> 
> ...


Convalescent plasma looks most promising right now and is ongoing, but a large good quality study is weeks away, if it shows positive results, the plasma program will kick start into high gear. Plasma is voluntary and free, we can collect, test (for quality & quantity of antibodies) and distribute tens of thousands of units a day without too much federal involvement. We currently transfuse over 40,000 people a day normally.

Plasma is free and the infrastructure is already in place, we await a credible study, if we get one expect it to make the news. States and the red cross can pull this one off. There will be logistical problems with most antiviral drug treatments, not so much for the steroids and other drugs they are using to save lots of lives in hospitals by dealing with inflammation and blood clotting issues.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 30, 2020)

Feed the Poor
Eat a Capitalist


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 30, 2020)

*Ex-Bush Aide Lays Blame For New Coronavirus Spike: ‘This Is Trump’s Plague Now’*

“What will happen in July is entirely Trump’s fault,” David Frum argued.


The blame for the second spike of the coronavirus that the United States is currently enduring can be *squarely laid on President Donald Trump*, said an ex-speechwriter for former President George W. Bush.


*“The first coronavirus spike, in late April, can be blamed on President Donald Trump’s negligence. The second spike, in June, is his own doing,” *David Frum argued Monday in a new column for The Atlantic, where he now works as a senior editor.


*“This is Trump’s plague now*,” he added.


Frum noted how the earlier sacrifices made by people mandated to stay-at-home for weeks had _now been thrown away_ with the premature reopening of the country for the sake of economy, without the proper safety measures in place to combat the spread of the contagion.


*What “has happened in the U.S. in June, and what will happen in July, is entirely Trump’s fault,”* said Frum.


“This time, though, reality will not be blustered away,” he continued. “*Tens of thousands are dead, and millions are out of work, all because Trump could not and would not do the job of disease control—a job that includes setting a positive example to those Americans who trust and follow his leadership.”*


“*How lethal will this new peak be? We will learn that the way we seem to learn everything in this era of Trump: the hard way,” Frum concluded. *


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 30, 2020)

The EU will formally block entry tomorrow for travelers from Russia, Brazil & of course, the USA, countries that have no fucking idea of how to deal with the Virus & have failed miserably in containment.
They're even going to allow the fucking Chinese in, which say's a lot.



E.U. Formalizes Reopening, Barring Travelers From U.S.



So for all you that were thinking about seeing France, Italy, Spain, Germany or going too smoke a joint in Amsterdam this year, your shit out of luck. 
Nice job Trump, because the buck does stop with you, you moronic, imbecilic fucking disaster of a fucking Human.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I know it's early (before noon) and I'm pretty high right now (a beer & 2 bowls  ), but that graph doesn't make any sense to me at all.
How the fuck was the USA prepared?
We failed, or should I say Trump failed the USA.
This is the latest data as of Wednesday last week on the infection rates in the World





He wants to call it the "Kung flu", the "China virus" or the "Wuhan virus" instead of what it is called by the scientific community, simply the coronavirus or COVID-19, thinking he's being witty.
You know what I will call it & I think a lot of other Americans are gonna call it.
Trump's Fucking Virus, that should have FUCKING NEVER REACHED THIS LEVEL IN THIS COUNTRY!!!!
But, on a bright note (I'm vicious), the Red States are getting slammed now thanks to listening to Trump & they're Republican Governors
So, a big dose of reality in settling into Florida, Arizona & Texas, where their cases are outpacing NYC in April, and it's only just begun.
Do ya think they're gonna wear masks now?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I know it's early (before noon) and I'm pretty high right now (a beer & 2 bowls  ), but that graph doesn't make any sense to me at all.
> *How the fuck was the USA prepared?*
> We failed, or should I say Trump failed the USA.
> This is the latest data as of Wednesday last week on the infection rates in the World
> ...


we had a robust system. he dismantled our pandemic response office and slowed the testing by not sending kits out.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2020)

“trumpvirus” is an acceptable and non racist name.
Quite descriptive


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 30, 2020)

I mean seriously what could be worse for the orange beluga Right now ?

Out of control U.S . Pandemic 
Hundred of thousands of civilian deaths , with more coming
No priorities
Destroyed economy 
Massive unemployment 
Food shortages 
Travel restrictions against American travel worldwide
Burned bridges with EU
Uncontrollable protests
Stoking racism 
Multiple scandals 
Criminal ties
Failed businesses
Blocking spending oversight
etc.

And now , Russian bounty probe that may finally rotate back to his “ dealings “ with Russia and his lax response to any information
pertaining to that country ..... 

Seriously ..... what could he possibly crow about in ANY upcoming “ rallies “ ? 
there is *nothing *left .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 30, 2020)

Kayleigh , time to walk up to the podium...... you bug eyed bitch. 
Let’s hear the spin.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I mean seriously what could be worse for the orange beluga Right now ?
> 
> Out of control U.S . Pandemic
> Hundred of thousands of civilian deaths , with more coming
> ...


Bounty on his head from Iran?..it says 'arrest warrant' but we know what they mean


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I mean seriously what could be worse for the orange beluga Right now ?
> 
> Out of control U.S . Pandemic
> Hundred of thousands of civilian deaths , with more coming
> ...


MAGA, are ya tired of winning yet?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I mean seriously what could be worse for the orange beluga Right now ?
> 
> Out of control U.S . Pandemic
> Hundred of thousands of civilian deaths , with more coming
> ...


I think some of the republicans are starting to run for the hills over this latest scandal, carrying water for Trump over the murder of US troops is a bridge too far. Besides, Donald is dropping like a fucking stone in the polls and when he drops low enough back home, the panic sets in, having the folks there dying like flies doesn't help the GOP at all in the red states. July and August are gonna end up as a slaughter in the red states and there are many senate seats up for grabs. States can't be gerrymandered, only the vote can be suppressed and that might backfire on them this time.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2020)

But his most vicious attacks, said the sources, were aimed at women heads of state. In conversations with both May and Merkel, the President demeaned and denigrated them in diatribes described as "near-sadistic" by one of the sources and confirmed by others. "Some of the things he said to Angela Merkel are just unbelievable: he called her 'stupid,' and accused her of being in the pocket of the Russians ... He's toughest [in the phone calls] with those he looks at as weaklings and weakest with the ones he ought to be tough with."

*The calls "are so unusual," confirmed a German official, that special measures were taken in Berlin to ensure that their contents remained secret.* The official described Trump's behavior with Merkel in the calls as "very aggressive" and said that the circle of German officials involved in monitoring Merkel's calls with Trump has shrunk: "It's just a small circle of people who are involved and the reason, the main reason, is that they are indeed problematic."









From pandering to Putin to abusing allies and ignoring his own advisers, Trump's phone calls alarm US officials


In hundreds of highly classified phone calls with foreign heads of state, President Donald Trump was so consistently unprepared for discussion of serious issues, so often outplayed in his conversations with powerful leaders like Russian President Vladimir Putin and Turkish President Recep...




www.cnn.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2020)

Haha, Joe is ripping Trump a new asshole right now ....Live .
It’s great Hearing how he is quoting all of Trumps idiot responses to the Pandemic. Hopefully some Covidiots are watching and listen to his good advice since he will be their president in a few months.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2020)

GOP Sens. Cornyn and Cruz say they don't understand why federal funds are being pulled from coronavirus testing sites


Members of the Texas congressional delegation on both sides of the aisle are asking the Trump administration to reconsider its decision to halt direct funding to several coronavirus testing sites in the Lone Star State, where there has been a surge of Covid-19 cases.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Kayleigh , time to walk up to the podium...... you bug eyed bitch.
> Let’s hear the spin.


as soon as she turns to the right page..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think some of the republicans are starting to run for the hills over this latest scandal, carrying water for Trump over the murder of US troops is a bridge too far. Besides, Donald is dropping like a fucking stone in the polls and when he drops low enough back home, the panic sets in, having the folks there dying like flies doesn't help the GOP at all in the red states. July and August are gonna end up as a slaughter in the red states and there are many senate seats up for grabs. States can't be gerrymandered, only the vote can be suppressed and that might backfire on them this time.


@hillbill said his neighbors aren't happy with this and that's what we needed to happen..it had to come from within.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 30, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> as soon as she turns to the right page..


yeah whats with that .... telephone book sized cliff notes.

I believe its actually a copy of the Necronomicon ( book of shadows ) or similar grimoire written in baby blood.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> yeah whats with that .... telephone book sized cliff notes.
> 
> I believe its actually a copy of the Necronomicon ( book of shadows ) or similar grimoire written in baby blood.


that's precisely what it is..Trumpy* approved response..so refreshing!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 30, 2020)

Waiting for the bonfires full of trump pence swag , red hats , effigies and everything trump.

Like old days of burning books , beatle records.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2020)

thwarted for now..  









Mary Trump’s Tell-All Book Temporarily Blocked in Court


Mary Trump’s upcoming, explosive tell-all about the president has hit a temporary setback as a judge grants Robert Trump a temporary restraining order to halt publication.




www.thedailybeast.com





but comey's announcement..?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think some of the republicans are starting to run for the hills over this latest scandal, carrying water for Trump over the murder of US troops is a bridge too far. Besides, Donald is dropping like a fucking stone in the polls and when he drops low enough back home, the panic sets in, having the folks there dying like flies doesn't help the GOP at all in the red states. July and August are gonna end up as a slaughter in the red states and there are many senate seats up for grabs. States can't be gerrymandered, only the vote can be suppressed and that might backfire on them this time.


and nobody likes a loser..they won't show.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2020)

Trump Brother Was in ICU Just Before Filing Suit Over Tell-All


Robert Trump, Donald’s younger brother, spent at least 10 days in a neuro intensive care unit just before launching legal action to stop the publication of his niece’s book.




www.thedailybeast.com













Revealed: The Family Member Who Turned on Trump


The president’s niece Mary Trump is set to publish a tell-all this summer—and to reveal that she was a primary source for The New York Times’ investigation into Trump’s taxes.




www.thedailybeast.com





One of the most explosive revelations Mary will detail in the book, according to people familiar with the matter, is how she played a critical role helping _The New York Times_ print startling revelations about Trump’s taxes, including how he was involved in “fraudulent” tax schemes and had received more than $400 million in today’s dollars from his father’s real estate empire.

As she is set to outline in her book, Mary was a primary source for the paper's Pulitzer Prize-winning investigation, supplying Fred Trump Sr.’s tax returns and other highly confidential family financial documentation to the paper.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2020)

*New data shows Canada making progress against coronavirus, but 'hotspots' to monitor: Trudeau*





The latest federal data suggests Canada continues to make progress in suppressing COVID-19, says Justin Trudeau. But the prime minister is urging Canadians to continue following public health measures, as there are still some significant hotspots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2020)

This looks like it has the potential to be very bad, fortunately the world is on high alert and travel has been restricted, Europe might want to reconsider opening travel up with China now. Where is the pandemic response US team? Didn't the Bible mention plagues, locusts and other assorted shit in the end times, could Cheeto Jesus be the antiChrist! Could God be punishing America for electing Trump? Or is it just cause and effect, elect an psychopathic moron and inevitable negative consequences flow from that. Betray the country, betray the constitution, betray the troops, break the law, break the economy and kill 125,000 Americans through dereliction of duty and incompetence, makes no difference to 40% of the population and the majority of white people in America who are bigots and thus fools.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Dr. Anthony Fauci says new virus in China has traits of 2009 swine flu and 1918 pandemic flu


The virus, which scientists are calling "G4 EA H1N1," has not yet been shown to infect humans but it is exhibiting "reassortment capabilities," Dr. Anthony Fauci told the Senate Health, Education, Labor and Pensions Committee during a hearing Tuesday.




www.cnbc.com





*Dr. Anthony Fauci says new virus in China has traits of 2009 swine flu and 1918 pandemic flu*

White House coronavirus advisor Dr. Anthony Fauci said Tuesday that U.S. health officials are keeping an eye on a new strain of flu carried by pigs in China that has characteristics of the 2009 H1N1 virus and 1918 pandemic flu.

The virus, which scientists are calling “G4 EA H1N1,” has not yet been shown to infect humans but it is exhibiting “reassortment capabilities,” Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, told the Senate Health, Education, Labor and Pensions Committee during a hearing. 

“In other words, when you get a brand new virus that turns out to be a pandemic virus it’s either due to mutations and/or the reassortment or exchanges of genes,” he told lawmakers. “And they’re seeing virus in swine, in pigs now, that have characteristics of the 2009 H1N1, of the original 1918, which many of our flu viruses have remnants of that in it, as well as segments from other hosts, like swine.”

The H1N1 swine flu and 1918 pandemic flu were both considered horrific viruses that spread across the globe.

The H1N1 swine flu emerged in Mexico in April 2009, infecting 60.8 million people in the United States alone and at least 700 million worldwide. An estimated 151,700 to 575,400 people died from the virus across the globe, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. It is now seen as one of a variety of seasonal flu viruses. 

The 1918 flu, which Fauci has often compared to Covid-19, is estimated to have killed between 30 million and 50 million people, according to the CDC. More than 20 million people died in World War I, by comparison. 

The new strain that is spreading in pig farms in China has been identified as having “all the essential hallmarks of a candidate pandemic virus,” scientists say.
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 30, 2020)

I think this scandal is *finally* the nail in the coffin for trump ... it is indefensible. No spin or deflection will ever hide it.
As a vet , I am horrified about the treasonous nature of it . I was stationed at Fort Stewart , Georgia as part of the Rapid Deployment Force with Hunter army air field rangers . I provided Air Defense Artillery support thru the Patriot Missile systems thru my MOS .
I cannot wrap my head around what if that happened during my tours and operations , the so called Commander in Chief laying down with the enemy. I mean we had a few guys get into trouble and end up in Fort Levinworth *on less .*

The fat commie bastard needs to go down hard .....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 30, 2020)

Florida .... jokes on you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

*Trump buys up entire stock of coronavirus drug remdesivir – sparking fury among medics*





The US has bought up virtually all stocks of a drug shown to work against Covid-19 - raising fears Brits won't be able to get hold of it until autumn. The decision by the Trump administration has sparked fury with leading scientists who have raised concerns over "fair access" to remdesivir. The anti-viral drug was originally developed for use against Ebola but trials showed that it helped patients hospitalised with coronavirus recover almost a third faster. Health Secretary Matt Hancock hailed it the "biggest step forward" in treating Covid-19 when it was given approval for use on the NHS in May. But now there are concerns patients in the UK won't get widespread access to the treatment after the US bought more than 500,000 doses. It makes up the entire global supply for July and 90 per cent of stocks for August and September. 

Read more Trump buys up ENTIRE stock of coronavirus drug remdesivir – sparking fury among medics https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/1199617...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

Looks like people are gonna start making their own, I'm sure this was anticipated and preparations are being made in Europe and elsewhere, this drug is grossly overpriced, not proven to be that effective an antiviral for this illness. Remdesivir works, but is no magic bullet, convalescent plasma is probably a more effective treatment (trial results pending soon), is free and can be scaled up massively in a short time, remdesivir also has logistical problems with supply.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








EU negotiating with remdesivir maker as US buys up world stock


The EU said that "multiple discussions" had been undertaken with the drug's manufacturer, Gilead, which included "production capacity".




www.euronews.com





*Remdesivir: US buys up world's stock of key COVID-19 drug *

The United States has bought nearly the entire world's supply of remdesivir, one of just two drugs proven to treat COVID-19.

The anti-viral drug patented by the US-based Gilead biotech firm is the only one approved by the European Medicines Agency (EMA) to treat patients with the novel coronavirus.

The announcement from the US Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) implies European health authorities may not be able to acquire any supplies until the autumn.

Euronews has contacted EMA and the European Commission for comment.

US authorities secured more than 500,000 treatment courses of the drug through September, which "represents 100 per cent of Gilead's projected production for July (94,200 treatment courses), 90 per cent of production in August (174,900 treatment courses), and 90 per cent of production in September (232,800 treatment courses)," the HHS said in a statement.

Remdesivir has been found to reduce recovery time for hospitalised COVID-19 patients — those with the most severe infections — from 15 to 11 days. The effect was not observed in patients with mild or moderate disease.

"To the extent possible, we want to ensure that any American patient who needs remdesivir can get it," HHS Secretary Alex Azar said.

"The Trump administration is doing everything in our power to learn more about life-saving therapeutics for COVID-19 and secure access to these options for the American people," he added.

The US is the most heavily impacted country in the world by the pandemic. As of Tuesday, it had recorded more than 127,000 COVID-related deaths and over 2.6 million confirmed cases.

A sharp surge in infections over the past week has prompted governors in Arizona, California, Florida, and Texas to reimpose lockdown restrictions in their states.

Dr Anthony Fauci, the leading infectious disease expert in the US, also warned on Tuesday that the country's tally of daily new cases could grow to 100,000 if Americans don't start following public health recommendations.

The other drug to have been found to have an effect on COVID-19 patients is dexamethasone, a low-cost, widely-available steroid. Authorised for use in the UK, it reduces the number of deaths in the most severely-impacted patients by up to a third, according to British researchers.


Coronavirus drug breakthrough: Dexamethasone found to reduce COVID-19 death rate
According to the HHS, a treatment course with Remdesivir requires an average of 6.25 vials of the drug and costs approximately $3,200 (€2,850). The drug has already been approved for use in the US, Japan and the EU.

Washington's approach to remdesivir echoes its strategy towards a potential vaccine.

The German government strongly condemned in March an alleged US attempt to acquire the exclusive rights to a vaccine being developed by CureVac, a pharmaceutical company based in the southwestern Germany city of Tübingen.

In May, the French government reminded home-grown pharmaceutical giant Sanofi that equal access for everyone to the vaccine being developed "is not negotiable" after the company's CEO told US media that Washington would be prioritised.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I think this scandal is *finally* the nail in the coffin for trump ... it is indefensible. No spin or deflection will ever hide it.
> As a vet , I am horrified about the treasonous nature of it . I was stationed at Fort Stewart , Georgia as part of the Rapid Deployment Force with Hunter army air field rangers . I provided Air Defense Artillery support thru the Patriot Missile systems thru my MOS .
> I cannot wrap my head around what if that happened during my tours and operations , the so called Commander in Chief laying down with the enemy. I mean we had a few guys get into trouble and end up in Fort Levinworth *on less .*
> 
> The fat commie bastard needs to go down hard .....


he told Xi concentration camps okay.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

A look at the graphs show that covid is hitting the republicans right in the base and is now ravaging the red states that followed Trump into Hell. With a major national security crisis unfolding in Washington and their (Donald's) track record on covid, the republicans are starting to fear Biden's mile long coattails in their states. It will be the blue side of the ballet from POTUS to dog catcher for many, fuck the GOP and fuck Trump.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Coronavirus: What's behind alarming new US outbreaks?


Cases are rising in Texas, Florida, Arizona and California - here's a look at the data and the theories.



www.bbc.com





*Coronavirus: What's behind alarming new US outbreaks?*

As coronavirus outbreaks are slowly brought to heel in many places around the world, the US is among a handful of countries facing a surge of new infections.

More than two dozen states are now seeing increases in new cases over the last 14 days.

Of these, Texas, Florida, Arizona and California have emerged as the country's latest virus epicentres.

But while cases are clearly rising, state leaders and health experts are divided on the cause.

Here's a look at these four US hotspots, the facts and figures raising alarm, and the theories that may help explain each surge.

*What about testing?*
First, it's important to note that across the US, more efficient testing has played some role in the climbing case count. The number of Covid-19 tests being administered now is nearly double what it was in April and May.


Living in Florida and Texas as virus cases surge
Is Trump right to say US does 'the greatest testing'?
Is the pandemic getting worse in the US?
But the positive test rate tells us that testing can't explain away the rise.

If lots of tests are being conducted and the spread of the coronavirus has been reduced, then the positive case rate would fall in tandem. The World Health Organization says that states should have a positive case rate at or below 5% for two weeks before they loosen restrictions on movement.

Even with testing success stories, it's clear that the southern and western US are seeing a particularly sharp spike in infections and their rate.










As of 30 June, Texas, Florida, Arizona or California all fall under that category - and all fail to meet the bar.
*more...*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder what old Rupert Murdoch, Donald's psycho partner in crime is doing to avoid covid? He probably paid ten or 20 grand for a couple of pints of primo convalescent plasma and has it on ice. Ditto for Donald, which is why he seems so unconcerned about getting infected, that and the hoarded antiviral drugs he and his friends would have on hand. I'm sure there are private hospitals in America who are buying plasma now for elite covid patients, the billionaires won't have to compete for a ventilator, they probably won't need one anyway.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 2, 2020)

*Trump ally Herman Cain who attended Tulsa rally hospitalised with coronavirus .... WINNING !*

Herman Cain, a Republican politician and 2011 primary candidate for the party's presidential nominee, has been hospitalised after testing positive for Covid-19.

Mr Cain, a conservative columnist and former CEO of Godfather's Pizza, is currently being treated in an Atlanta-area hospital.

A spokesman for the 74-year-old released a statement on Twitter on Thursday saying: "On Monday June 29, Herman Cain was informed that he had tested positive for Covid-19. By Wednesday, July 1, *Mr Cain had developed symptoms serious enough that he requires hospitalizations."*

You think Trump gives one single fuck ? 

Mr Cain is not on a respirator and is "awake and alert" according to the statement.

He is an ally of President Donald Trump – he serves as co-chair of Black Voices for Trump – and attended the president's rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma, on 20 June. At least two of the president's staffers at that event tested positive for the coronavirus in the days following the rally.

Video from the rally shows Mr Cain with other supporters sitting in the crowd while not wearing a mask.

"There is no way of knowing for sure how or where Mr Cain contracted the coronavirus, but we do know he is a fighter who has beaten *Stage 4 cancer*," the statement said. ..... 

ALL THIS WINNING MAKES ONE SICK ....... LITERALLY 



How much blood can one have on their fucking hands ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 2, 2020)

I guess trump will expect a few less votes .... unless he gets ballots distributed at each deathbed and funeral home .

MADNESS 


“ Please Jesus ... just knock the earth off it’s axis and hurl the fucking planet into the sun ..... mankind has pretty much wore out its welcome “ 

Freeman “ knows “ .... he played god for cryin out loud ..... lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 2, 2020)

Here is something to ponder ..... ( I’m high from Maui wowie sesh ) brain gears are turning.

What a sad reality when FUCKING movie “ presidents “ have the gravitas to get shit done than this LOSER of a human trump. 
At least Harrison Ford threw that Russian asshole off his plane .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump ally Herman Cain who attended Tulsa rally hospitalised with coronavirus .... WINNING !*
> 
> Herman Cain, a Republican politician and 2011 primary candidate for the party's presidential nominee, has been hospitalised after testing positive for Covid-19.
> 
> ...


Thoughts and prayers, every one of the fuckers in the picture is a psycho and con man/woman. They are delusional if they think they can "feel the love" in that place, influential voices in the black community I'm sure. I wonder how many were at a BLM protest and if they support confederate statues and all the racist rhetoric and symbols at the rally. Think they were called names by those in attendance? I can think of a few names many black Americans would use to describe them.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Thoughts and prayers, every one of the fuckers in the picture is a psycho and con man/woman. They are delusional if they think they can "feel the love" in that place, influential voices in the black community I'm sure. I wonder how many were at a BLM protest and if they support confederate statues and all the racist rhetoric and symbols at the rally. Think they were called names by those in attendance? I can think of a few names many black Americans would use to describe them.


Interesting note : that one pic can be enlarged for the eulogy for each of their funerals .

MAGA WINNING

( like trump would attend “ any ” of their funerals either.... jus sayin )


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump ally Herman Cain who attended Tulsa rally hospitalised with coronavirus .... WINNING !*
> 
> Herman Cain, a Republican politician and 2011 primary candidate for the party's presidential nominee, has been hospitalised after testing positive for Covid-19.
> 
> ...


Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 3, 2020)

I am very happy that this video is something I know about.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

*‘National Humiliation’: Chris Hayes Compares U.S. COVID-19 Crisis To Rest Of World | All In | MSNBC*





“The crisis we now find ourselves in is a human tragedy and an economic calamity,” says Chris Hayes. “But it is also a singular national humiliation. We’re living through a moment where the U.S. is a laughing stock and a subject of pity around the world."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *‘National Humiliation’: Chris Hayes Compares U.S. COVID-19 Crisis To Rest Of World | All In | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How trollish of you to post such an article, “Canadian”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> How trollish of you to post such an article, “Canadian”


It was an American commentary speaking to Americans and Chris spoke the plain truth articulately. Here's another one some won't like either, patriots will like it though, patriots deal with reality, Trump and the republicans do not.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about Trump, the Founders, and a list you need for July 4th....*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was an American commentary speaking to Americans and Chris spoke the plain truth articulately.


Yes, I know. Just as my thread that upset some was an article by an American


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

The White House repeatedly denied the CDC permission to brief the public on the coronavirus, report says


As the coronavirus spread across the US top officials from the CDC were largely absent from public briefings.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes, I know. Just as my thread that upset some was an article by an American


Viruses do respect borders it seems and I can't see any Americans getting into Canada unless they quarantine them for a couple of weeks, I can't see them getting into Mexico either. The world has spoken not out of malice, but out of self preservation, what is happening in America makes the quality and competence of their federal and some state governments apparent. Major international corporations are gonna move from America or to states where they can at least operate. This issue shows no sign of abating for as long as Trump is in power and it will take Joe at least 2 months to get a handle on it.

The one mitigating factor is the steroids they are using as part of supportive therapy that are cutting the death rate by a third among the seriously ill and reducing ventilator demand. Other drug therapies and convalescent plasma might also be having a small impact on mortality rates. Mask wearing and NPIs are the answer for now, desperation has driven them to it, but we should be doing more of it here too IMHO. We've got it stamped out and had a couple of cases come into the province last week, but they were isolated, tested and contact traced, we are putting out the embers as they arise, so far.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 3, 2020)

And that is if Russia/Saudi Arabia don't back the fuck out of our elections and things don't escalate into an actual war. Im sure a lot of major powers are pretty sick of these dicks fucking around with our citizens. 

I get that our countries also need to not be as involved in your countries too (outside of the life support we do give as a country to a lot of people globally), but your dictators are playing with fire.

We are actively killing ourselves right now because 'merika. What do you think will happen when these idiots wake up to your militaries attack on us and they really get pissed off. Nobody wants that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> The White House repeatedly denied the CDC permission to brief the public on the coronavirus, report says
> 
> 
> As the coronavirus spread across the US top officials from the CDC were largely absent from public briefings.
> ...


The great thing about having this thing knocked down is it frees up a lot of testing capacity for sentinel monitoring of certain types of high risk activities and businesses, also there is a small army of contract tracers sitting idle waiting to jump on any cases that popup. There is also much less demand on PPE and gives us a chance to build up reserves of everything we will need.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> And that is if Russia/Saudi Arabia don't back the fuck out of our elections and things don't escalate into an actual war. Im sure a lot of major powers are pretty sick of these dicks fucking around with our citizens.
> 
> I get that our countries also need to not be as involved in your countries too (outside of the life support we do give as a country to a lot of people globally), but your dictators are playing with fire.
> 
> We are actively killing ourselves right now because 'merika. What do you think will happen when these idiots wake up to your militaries attack on us and they really get pissed off. Nobody wants that.


They are involved in fucking with our elections too, how do you think Canada and your NATO allies can deal with facebook? That is aside from them directly attacking our and other NATO allies election processes and exploiting social divisions. When America gets back on side we will be there with you, this is OUR fight, ditto for dealing with China, we can do it better united.

Only a fool would think that your NATO allies are not gonna go all out in running interference with any Russian online efforts against America, we would be crazy not to step into the breach to the extent we can. We are not helpless in such matters and the British are legendary, Dutch intelligence recorded the webcams in the IRA as they were attacking America in real time and never forget the Germans are not lazy in this matter either. It's gonna be a fucking war online, I seriously believe we are gonna go all out against the Russians this summer and fall.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> And that is if Russia/Saudi Arabia don't back the fuck out of our elections and things don't escalate into an actual war. Im sure a lot of major powers are pretty sick of these dicks fucking around with our citizens.
> 
> I get that our countries also need to not be as involved in your countries too (outside of the life support we do give as a country to a lot of people globally), but your dictators are playing with fire.
> 
> We are actively killing ourselves right now because 'merika. What do you think will happen when these idiots wake up to your militaries attack on us and they really get pissed off. Nobody wants that.


We don't forget that at one point America has fed nearly every country on earth and helped them in their time of peril. We still send a christmas tree to Boston every year as thanks to the massive help in the aftermath of the *Halifax explosion in WWI.* They sent train loads of medical help and shiploads of supplies.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are involved in fucking with our elections too, how do you think Canada and your NATO allies can deal with facebook? That is aside from them directly attacking our and other NATO allies election processes and exploiting social divisions. When America gets back on side we will be there with you, this is OUR fight, ditto for dealing with China, we can do it better united.
> 
> Only a fool would think that your NATO allies are not gonna go all out in running interference with any Russian online efforts against America, we would be crazy not to step into the breach to the extent we can. We are not helpless in such matters and the British are legendary, Dutch intelligence recorded the webcams in the IRA as they were attacking America in real time and never forget the Germans are not lazy in this matter either. It's gonna be a fucking war online, I seriously believe we are gonna go all out against the Russians this summer and fall.


Like you said, they are also getting cock blocked in a lot of ways too by the right wing trolls the Russians got through their elections.

It is like everyone is just hunkered down waiting for Trump to no longer be POTUS or to decide whats next if he wins.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

I think a good nickname for Trump might be, Groundhog day Donald, he keeps repeating mistakes over and over, cannot learn from the most obvious of things and cannot foresee or discounts future consequences to a pathological degree. He doesn't seem to discount the legal consequences and fights hard to avoid them, looks like he might be looking ahead to the SDNY and the cases pending against him there though. Something imminent got his attention over this and Barr got him off his ass to try and nip it in the bud, but Barr fucked up badly. This is not the end of fucking with the SDNY, Donald and others now are desperate.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*U.S. Breaks Record For New Cases For Third Straight Day | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The great thing about having this thing knocked down is it frees up a lot of testing capacity for sentinel monitoring of certain types of high risk activities and businesses, also there is a small army of contract tracers sitting idle waiting to jump on any cases that popup. There is also much less demand on PPE and gives us a chance to build up reserves of everything we will need.


Apparently doctors in Texas and Florida are becoming overwhelmed. They are facing similar decisions (who gets treatment and who doesn’t) to those faced by Italian doctors in March.

Just think of all of the needless death. It’s fucking stupidity.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It is like everyone is just hunkered down waiting for Trump to no longer be POTUS or to decide whats next if he wins.


the results of the election may not matter.








CNBC founder claims Trump has a specific plan in hand to stay in office no matter what the voters decide


Appearing on MSNBC's "Morning Joe" with hosts Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski, the founder of CNBC walked viewers through a scenario where Donald Trump would attempt to remain president even if he is rejected by the voters in November.Speaking with hosts, Tom Rogers along with co-author...




www.rawstory.com





This is more believable to me than Trump resigning. I hope I’m wrong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Apparently doctors in Texas and Florida are becoming overwhelmed. They are facing similar decisions (who gets treatment and who doesn’t) to those faced by Italian doctors in March.
> 
> Just think of all of the needless death. It’s fucking stupidity.


I do, and it drives me and every other sane person mad with rage, everybody here (who's normal) goes through phases of anger and disgust on a regular bases. The comparison with other western democracies is telling, I doubt it would have made it into America with Obama incharge, if it did it would have been meet with testing contact tracing and case isolation, they might not even have had a thousand deaths. The most fair assessment though is to take Canada's death count and multiply it by 8.6, anything in excess of that Trump owns.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Apparently doctors in Texas and Florida are becoming overwhelmed. They are facing similar decisions (who gets treatment and who doesn’t) to those faced by Italian doctors in March.
> 
> Just think of all of the needless death. It’s fucking stupidity.


Compare the cases, not the deaths, they are pending and supportive treatment options will lower the mortality rate by say 25% from the NYC levels.









Coronavirus Update (Live): 137,841,497 Cases and 2,966,060 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info





8,642 / 2,783 USA/ Canada per mil of pop

The USA has over 50,000 new reported cases a day and headed for 100,000 a day. Canada has 253 reported new cases so far today (about 2,200 in US terms), the USA has a pop 8.6 times larger than Canada. The true damage that Trump has done is yet to unfold, that's just starting now in the red states.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Like you said, they are also getting cock blocked in a lot of ways too by the right wing trolls the Russians got through their elections.
> 
> It is like everyone is just hunkered down waiting for Trump to no longer be POTUS or to decide whats next if he wins.


It's as if Trump's presidency has already entered the Dog Days of summer. We don't expect anything good to happen and are just hanging in there, waiting for it to end.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

The coronavirus may have mutated to become more infectious, Dr. Anthony Fauci says


"The data is showing there's a single mutation that makes the virus be able to replicate better and maybe have high viral loads," Fauci said in an interview.




www.cnbc.com





*The coronavirus may have mutated to become more infectious, Dr. Anthony Fauci says*

KEY POINTS

The coronavirus has mutated in a way that might help the pathogen spread more easily, White House health advisor Dr. Anthony Fauci said Thursday.
Research is underway to confirm the possible mutation and its implications, Fauci said, adding that “there’s a little dispute about it.”
Viruses naturally mutate and scientists have previously said they have observed minor mutations in the coronavirus that have not impacted its ability to spread or cause disease in any significant way
The coronavirus has mutated in a way that might help the pathogen spread more easily, White House health advisor Dr. Anthony Fauci said Thursday.

Research is underway to confirm the possible mutation and its implications, Fauci said, adding that “there’s a little dispute about it.” Viruses naturally mutate and scientists have previously said they have observed minor mutations in the coronavirus that have not impacted its ability to spread or cause disease in any significant way.

The possible mutation that Fauci cited was reported on by investigators at Los Alamos National Laboratory in an article published by the journal Cell earlier Thursday. Virologists at Scripps Research in Florida also wrote about the mutation last month, saying it “enhances viral transmission.” It’s unclear when the mutation might have occurred.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

There is still no clinical trial that proves that convalescent plasma works, this study is just a step up from anecdotal evidence, but it indicates some benefit. Things are getting desperate in Texas and they are looking to increase this option greatly, this is a largely harmless therapy however, so there's not much to lose and a life to gain. Evidence on this should be forthcoming, there should have been enough studies by now, patent outcomes can be determined with in a month of treatment in many cases. Proof or not, I think they are gonna move forward with this.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Texas study shows COVID-19 convalescent plasma therapy is safe and helps most patients get better


Looking at 25 very sick patients, the study showed 76% improved after receiving convalescent plasma from those who’d already recovered from the virus.




www.kvue.com





*Texas study shows COVID-19 convalescent plasma therapy is safe and helps most patients get better*
*Looking at 25 very sick patients, the study showed 76% improved after receiving convalescent plasma from those who’d already recovered from the virus.*

AUSTIN, Texas — As doctors and researchers nationwide search for a treatment for COVID-19, there’s now research that shows the use of convalescent plasma on patients is safe and it helps most patients improve.

University of Texas researchers in Austin partnered up with Houston Methodist Hospital for the study. Looking at 25 very sick patients, it showed 76% improved after receiving convalescent plasma from those who’d already recovered from COVID-19. Eleven of them were also discharged from the hospital and, according to UT Researcher Jason Lavinder, 24 out of 25 patients survived.

This is the first peer-reviewed study of its kind in the country. Lavinder said the team at UT received more than 150 plasma donations, which really helped in the process.
“If we have enough donors in place, we're going to have better options, put it that way,” said Lavinder. “As you know, we can triage and screen more donors. And if we can find donors that have really high levels of antibodies in their blood, that's going to assist us, that's going to help us with treatment options.”
*RELATED: 
WHO scientist hopes for coronavirus vaccine by end of next year

Why wearing a mask is important to slow the spread of COVID-19, according to experts*

As part of the study, UT researchers created a test that measures the level of immunity or antibodies in a recovered patient's plasma. This then allowed them to make sure the strongest samples were given to the very sick patients who had COVID-19 at Houston Methodist.
“We would measure the antibody levels within the samples, report back to them the levels, and then they would use that data to essentially triage the samples, decide which ones had the most antibodies, the most immunity in it, and use those samples as donor samples for people who are severely ill,” said Lavinder.

The study also showed there are no adverse side effects from the plasma transfusion.
UT made the announcement about the study this month. According to the university, researchers started studying the patients in late March. Right now, the FDA is still looking into convalescent plasma as a treatment for COVID-19, though it is not yet approved.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

Stories like this will drive the demand for its use among politicians and the public at least.









Hospital uses convalescent plasma therapy for first time with COVID patient


Mercy Hospital Joplin has treated its first COVID-19 patient with convalescent plasma therapy, but the patient still will be on the road to recovery from home, doctors say.




www.joplinglobe.com





*Hospital uses convalescent plasma therapy for first time with COVID patient*

Mercy Hospital Joplin has treated its first COVID-19 patient with convalescent plasma therapy, but the patient still will be on the road to recovery from home, doctors say.

Martina Belland, who lives in McDonald County, was recently discharged from Mercy Joplin after receiving the new therapy, said Eden Esguerra, an infectious disease specialist. Plasma therapy is being studied by researchers to determine whether it is an effective treatment for COVID-19.

"If it works, can you imagine how beneficial this will be?" Esguerra said. "The patient that we gave it to did very well. I'm not going to say that it's the convalescent plasma that was solely responsible for her getting better — we can't say that; we have to study all the patients who receive plasma."


The patient, who was described by Esguerra as middle-aged with several medical problems, was diagnosed with COVID-19 nine days before she was hospitalized at Mercy. She actually had been previously treated for it but continued to have a fever and weakness, Esguerra said.

"Her chest X-ray did not look good," the doctor said. "She was requiring oxygen, and she needed to be put on a ventilator. She was in the ICU, of course. She was treated with antibiotics and was not doing well."

After a few more days, Esguerra suggested convalescent plasma therapy, for which the patient met the criteria.

The therapy is an experimental treatment that some doctors are using for people with severe COVID-19. According to Mayo Clinic, it works like this: People who have recovered from COVID-19 have antibodies — proteins the body uses to fight off infections — to the disease in their blood. The blood from people who have recovered is called convalescent plasma; plasma is the liquid portion of the blood.

Researchers hope that convalescent plasma can be given to people with severe COVID-19 to boost their ability to fight the virus. It also might help keep people who are moderately ill from becoming more ill and experiencing COVID-19 complications, the health care system said.

Thousands of coronavirus patients in hospitals around the world have been treated with convalescent plasma — including more than 20,000 in the U.S. — with little solid evidence so far that it makes a difference. One recent study from China was unclear, while another from New York offered a hint of benefit.


The new coronavirus has infected nearly 9 million people worldwide and killed more than 460,000, according to official tallies believed to be underestimates. With no good treatments yet, researchers are frantically studying everything from drugs that tackle other viruses to survivor plasma — a century-old remedy used to fight infection before modern medicines came along.
*more..*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

Here is a fascinating and informative article on Convalescent Plasma Therapy. I seems old farts might be more valuable than young bucks in the fight against covid, here is an interesting tidbit from the article. The sicker you get, to a point, the more antibodies you produce, with younger people the innate immune system might deal with it too effectively to generate much adaptive immunity, possibly a short immunity for the asymptomatic.

"*The researchers conclude that there were higher neutralizing antibody titers among older, hospitalized patients with a history of fever but no myalgia*. *At the same time, anti-RBD was higher in patients with a history of fatigue."*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Study assesses impact of anti-SARS-CoV-2 convalescent plasma in COVID-19 disease


The current COVID-19 pandemic is still very much active in most parts of the world. In the absence of effective antiviral drugs or vaccines, scientists are studying the use of blood plasma from convalescent COVID-19 patients, banking on its neutralizing antibody content.




www.news-medical.net





The study includes 103 donors, all of whom had CP collected 28 days or more after their symptoms resolved. The average duration of symptoms was 12 days, and less than 10% had other illnesses or had previously been hospitalized with the illness.

The antibody titers among donors on the day of CP collection has a wide range, from 0 to almost 1:4,000 for anti-RBD antibodies, and 0 to about 1:3,200 for anti-spike antibodies. Adjusting for multiple factors like age, sex, ABO blood type, and symptoms like cough, fatigue, and myalgia, they found that the following factors were predictive of a higher anti-RBD titer: age, fever, history of hospitalization, absence of myalgia, and fatigue.

Anti-spike antibody levels were predicted by the same factors, except fatigue. O blood type was linked to lower anti-RBD levels but not anti-spike.

*Effect of CP in COVID-19*
The second part of the study looked at 10 patients with severe or critical COVID-19, with an average age of 62 years. The average symptom duration was 12 days, and most of them were on supplemental oxygen. Among the 10 patients, 8 patients were discharged and 1 critically ill patient who had been on extracorporeal membrane oxygenation (ECMO) died, while one remained on ECMO.

Three recipients had no anti-RBD antibodies on the day of transfusion, day 0, and three had anti-spike titers. However, the antibody titer was very high in both ECMO patients on day 0, and this fell after CP transfusion. The other eight recipients had a rise in antibody titer after receiving CP, mostly within 3 days, but one showed a rise only on day 7 and day 14 for anti-spike and anti-RBD, respectively.
*more..*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 3, 2020)

*'We need to live with it': White House readies new message for the nation on coronavirus ... wow  *

The effort to craft a clearer response comes after months of Trump downplaying the health crisis and mixed signals from the administration.

WASHINGTON — After several months of mixed messages on the coronavirus pandemic, the White House is settling on a new one: *Learn to live with it.*


Administration officials are planning to intensify what they hope is a sharper, and less conflicting, message of the pandemic next week, according to senior administration officials, after struggling to offer clear directives amid a crippling surge in cases across the country. On Thursday, the United States reported more than 55,000 new cases of coronavirus and infection rates were hitting new records in multiple states.


At the crux of the message, officials said, is a recognition by the White House that the virus is not going away any time soon — and will be around through the November election.


As a result, President Donald Trump's top advisers plan to argue, the country must figure out how to press forward despite it. Therapeutic drugs will be showcased as a key component for doing that and the White House will increasingly emphasize the relatively low risk most Americans have of dying from the virus, officials said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

*See how Canada crushed the curve while the US struggles*





CNN'S Paula Newton explains what measures Canadians are taking to flatten the curve as countries continue to battle the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## RunningAmok (Jul 3, 2020)

Fauci is lying little gremlin. He keeps on contradicting himself. First he says the mask don't help and actually could do the opposite. The holes are way too big to stop a microscopic virus. Than he says everyone should wear a mask. Get over it people its hyped up cold virus! Old people die from the common flu every year! Fuck the hoax! And also fuck Billy goat! I think alot of you know deep down its bs. Your only reason to keeping covid 19 hoax going is so you can cheat on the mail in ballot. Also screw BLM! And BLM being allowed to protest without the mask completely exposed the covid 19 hoax! BLM is the new racist. These thugs been recently shooting randam white people in the head in their cars. Even the high class African Americans denounce them. BLM is the black version of the KKK! And I also hate the Democrat created KKK! All racist are dumb including BLM!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 3, 2020)

Don’t seem to be MENSA material


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Don’t seem to be MENSA material


Meth-sa maybe


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 3, 2020)

Watching that Rushmore Trainwreck and cant stop laughing. The “ band “ singing right now sounds like a bag of cats.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 3, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> Fauci is lying little gremlin. He keeps on contradicting himself. First he says the mask don't help and actually could do the opposite. The holes are way too big to stop a microscopic virus. Than he says everyone should wear a mask. Get over it people its hyped up cold virus! Old people die from the common flu every year! Fuck the hoax! And also fuck Billy goat! I think alot of you know deep down its bs. Your only reason to keeping covid 19 hoax going is so you can cheat on the mail in ballot. Also screw BLM! And BLM being allowed to protest without the mask completely exposed the covid 19 hoax! BLM is the new racist. These thugs been recently shooting randam white people in the head in their cars. Even the high class African Americans denounce them. BLM is the black version of the KKK! And I also hate the Democrat created KKK! All racist are dumb including BLM!


*Then
Shut the fuck up you gullible, rat fucking kook


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 3, 2020)

Eye of tiger theme playing right now ! ROFL


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 3, 2020)

Need help counting the mannequins.....


----------



## RunningAmok (Jul 3, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> *Then
> Shut the fuck up you gullible, rat fucking kook


Thats the truth bud look up yourself Fauci says the mask don't work than months later he flip flops. Anyone can easily look this up. Anyway just wanted to make the point that totally destroys your narrative. We can also talk about how Fauci should be in jail. But that's way too complicated for some of simple minds here. So anyway that's my 2 cents! Good day!


----------



## RunningAmok (Jul 3, 2020)

And by the way Trump is also an asshole for not firing Fauci and half way playing along with the covid19 hoax! Boogles my mind why he let that little liar spread his lies and destroy the economy. So not a die hard Trump supporter either! If thats what your simple mind wants to attack me on!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> Thats the truth bud look up yourself Fauci says the mask don't work than months later he flip flops. Anyone can easily look this up. Anyway just wanted to make the point that totally destroys your narrative. We can also talk about how Fauci should be in jail. But that's way too complicated for some of simple minds here. So anyway that's my 2 cents! Good day!


when did you start doing meth, nodrama?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> shut the fuck up bitch
> View attachment 4613828


LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> And by the way Trump is also an asshole for not firing Fauci and half way playing along with the covid19 hoax! Boogles my mind why he let that little liar spread his lies and destroy the economy. So not a die hard Trump supporter either! If thats what your simple mind wants to attack me on!


No use being an idiot unless you're going to speak up and prove it, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> when did you start doing meth, nodrama?


Meth?
What he needs is a large dose of LSD-25 too un-scramble his obviously scrambled brain.
There's no hope left though I'm afraid, because the good shit is all gone, except for the 1 vial of liquid 25 that I have been saving since 1973 too celebrate the demise of Henry Kissinger, and that motherfucker is still fucking alive!!!!!
This is not right nor fair, that POS should have dropped dead years ago 
But, hope rings eternal, right, so that dirty scumbag (I worked in his house once when he was hiding out on the Rockefeller Estate in Tarrytown, NY & I rubbed my ball sack on his pillow & that's a true story )
Anyway, I'll just keep hugging my vial & praying for the day when that last vestige of that fucked up war in Vietnam is finally in the ground.
Then my war will be over.


----------



## topcat (Jul 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Don’t seem to be MENSA material


Abortion survivor.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 3, 2020)

*Happy 4th of July from the White House ! ...... MAGA !*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 4, 2020)

Donald tRUmp jr's girlfriend the tranny known as Kimberly Guilfoyle has tested positive for covid-19.


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Donald tRUmp jr's girlfriend the tranny known as Kimberly Guilfoyle has tested positive for covid-19.


Thoughts and pra... ha, couldn't even print that with a straight face! trump-20 virus.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> Thats the truth bud look up yourself Fauci says the mask don't work than months later he flip flops. Anyone can easily look this up. Anyway just wanted to make the point that totally destroys your narrative. We can also talk about how Fauci should be in jail. But that's way too complicated for some of simple minds here. So anyway that's my 2 cents! Good day!


2 cents seems overvalued in this case.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

Damn scientists undermining the genius of Trump.








GOP Congressman Calls For Disbanding Coronavirus Task Force To Ensure Trump ‘Is Not Undermined’


“Dr. Anthony Fauci and Dr. Deborah Birx continue to contradict many of President Trump’s stated goals and actions for returning to normalcy,” said Rep. Andy Biggs.




www.forbes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Donald tRUmp jr's girlfriend the tranny known as Kimberly Guilfoyle has tested positive for covid-19.


Well, there is some hope that Donald ain't as safe as he thinks he might be, all those infected secret service agents, minions and staffers running around with unreliable testing... It's a good thing for Donald that breathing is more or less automatic or he'd fuck that up too and die.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Coronavirus test used by White House has questionable accuracy


President Donald Trump said part of the reason he doesn't regularly wear a mask is "everyone's tested" before they see him. But multiple studies have raised questions about the accuracy of a coronavirus test the White House has used, and the Food and Drug Administration has received dozens of...




www.cnn.com





*Coronavirus test used by White House has questionable accuracy*

(CNN)President Donald Trump said part of the reason he doesn't regularly wear a mask is "everyone's tested" before they see him. But multiple studies have raised questions about the accuracy of a coronavirus test the White House has used, and the Food and Drug Administration has received dozens of reports of potential problems with that test.

The federal government also continues to distribute thousands of the rapid coronavirus tests made by Abbott Laboratories each week throughout the country, spending what adds up to hundreds of millions of dollars on them, all while questions about the test's accuracy have mounted and some states are urging precautions for health care providers using them.

Abbott's point-of-care "ID NOW COVID-19" test, which was promoted by Trump at the White House, produces results in minutes rather than hours and is portable enough to be used in mobile testing sites and rural regions that lack easy access to labs.

A spokesperson for HHS did not respond to a question about the details of that requirement but said in a statement that HHS, including the FDA, is closely monitoring the efficacy of the ID NOW tests and working with Abbott on follow-up studies.

"We do believe Abbott positive tests are accurate and that the Abbott test remains critically important and accurate when used as directed especially for remote areas and during outbreak investigations. At this time we are not recommending to end the use of Abbott test devices or tests," the HHS spokesperson said.

An Abbott spokesperson said the test is delivering reliable results, that the company has delivered 4.3 million ID NOW tests to all states and that the rate of false negative complaints is 0.015%.

Yet studies have raised doubts about the Abbott device's accuracy. Abbott has disputed those findings and pointed to other studies with more favorable results, but a spokesperson for the FDA told CNN on Wednesday that the agency has received a total of 126 reports of "adverse events" about the ID NOW test. There are three other point-of-care tests authorized by the FDA, but the agency has not received any adverse event reports for those, the FDA spokesperson said.

In May, the FDA announced "possible accuracy concerns" with the device and said it had received 15 adverse event reports. The FDA this week did not specify the contents of all the adverse event reports, but in a statement to CNN, an Abbott spokesperson said the company has shared reports about false negatives with the FDA, meaning instances when tests show patients are not infected with Covid-19 when they are actually positive for the disease. Abbott also said the adverse events it is required to report are a small fraction of the tests that have been performed.

Despite such concerns raised in recent months, an office within the Department of Health and Human Services has signed contracts totaling more than $200 million to purchase Abbott's rapid test, according to contract data. That includes a $174 million contract signed on June 4 that said the agency "has a requirement to purchase" the tests.
*more...*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

Secret service agents are dropping like flies. The security detail must be getting a little thin.

Iran, if you’re listening.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> 2 cents seems overvalued in this case.


I can see why we got rid of the penny... This guy doesn't have to worry about two cents, he doesn't have two fucking clues to rub together.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I can see why we got rid of the penny... This guy doesn't have to worry about two cents, he doesn't have two fucking clues to rub together.


That’s right. 2 cents rounded down is zero. Still overvalued in this case.


----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think a good nickname for Trump might be, Groundhog day Donald, he keeps repeating mistakes over and over, cannot learn from the most obvious of things and cannot foresee or discounts future consequences to a pathological degree. He doesn't seem to discount the legal consequences and fights hard to avoid them, looks like he might be looking ahead to the SDNY and the cases pending against him there though. Something imminent got his attention over this and Barr got him off his ass to try and nip it in the bud, but Barr fucked up badly. This is not the end of fucking with the SDNY, Donald and others now are desperate.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *U.S. Breaks Record For New Cases For Third Straight Day | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


Too bad, back in the day, commander-in-chief snowflake wasn't more specific about all the winning...


----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 4, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Happy 4th of July from the White House ! ...... MAGA !*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4613867


That is fucking brilliant!


----------



## waktoo (Jul 4, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> Fauci is lying little gremlin. He keeps on contradicting himself. First he says the mask don't help and actually could do the opposite. The holes are way too big to stop a microscopic virus. Than he says everyone should wear a mask. Get over it people its hyped up cold virus! Old people die from the common flu every year! Fuck the hoax! And also fuck Billy goat! I think alot of you know deep down its bs. Your only reason to keeping covid 19 hoax going is so you can cheat on the mail in ballot. Also screw BLM! And BLM being allowed to protest without the mask completely exposed the covid 19 hoax! BLM is the new racist. These thugs been recently shooting randam white people in the head in their cars. Even the high class African Americans denounce them. BLM is the black version of the KKK! And I also hate the Democrat created KKK! All racist are dumb including BLM!


* “It's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt” *

― Mark Twain


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 4, 2020)

Look @RunningAmok .... We don’t like laughing at blithering idiots that discount the pandemic as a hoax , we embrace you .
You give us proof , that inbreeding among your relatives gives an insight we can’t have. So hold your chin up , Show America you stand strong in your pee pants , be proud in supporting your buffoon of a president.

So much winning , right ?

Lick a handrail , toilet seat or your fellow pee pant soaked brethren........ MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN !


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

There ya go Joey   
This is what makes America great!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279459804172316672


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 4, 2020)

I’ll stick to being pink taco champion thank you very much ....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> There ya go Joey
> This is what makes America great!!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279459804172316672


A greater feat is swallowing all of Trump's lies, yet morons do it everyday, surely there must be a Guinness world record or two there? Most bullshit swallowed or something, Trump got the one for liar clinched, the fucker lies like he breathes, naturally and unconsciously.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 4, 2020)

Figured I would celebrate the 4th .... my way . Told grand kids they will thank me when they get older. 
I celebrate each day im not sucking on a ventilator or selling plasma to eat. May this be the *LAST *4th of July under the orange regime. 
Maybe one day all us growers can round table some shit .... that would be nice. And put the trolls at the kids table. 


Beer , Bongs and Blunts .... Happy 4th .


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think a good nickname for Trump might be, Groundhog day Donald, he keeps repeating mistakes over and over, cannot learn from the most obvious of things and cannot foresee or discounts future consequences to a pathological degree.


I was thinking King Corona or King Covid.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 4, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Figured I would celebrate the 4th .... my way . Told grand kids they will thank me when they get older.
> I celebrate each day im not sucking on a ventilator or selling plasma to eat. May this be the *LAST *4th of July under the orange regime.
> Maybe one day all us growers can round table some shit .... that would be nice. And put the trolls at the kids table.
> 
> ...


Turn the balloons upside-down for maximum effect


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279286257986699268


----------



## RunningAmok (Jul 4, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Look @RunningAmok .... We don’t like laughing at blithering idiots that discount the pandemic as a hoax , we embrace you .
> You give us proof , that inbreeding among your relatives gives an insight we can’t have. So hold your chin up , Show America you stand strong in your pee pants , be proud in supporting your buffoon of a president.
> 
> So much winning , right ?
> ...


The only idiots are people like you falling for the mask propaganda and regurgitating mainstream media propaganda! That goes for Fox and CNN! Again how complicated is to understand the mask don't work cause the holes are too big? It's like putting a chain link fence up to block a mosquitto. The virus is real but just an overhyped flu virus. Never shut the country down for SARS or Ebola. It's called common sense monkey boy! Using your own mind! BLM all of sudden being the only ones that werent required to wear the mask by the hypocritical governors. When people were getting arrested not wearing the mask for protesting the lock down. The mayors and governors sang a different tune. Covid 19 is poltical bs. Whenever some dick in a store tells me to wear a mask, I tell him I have asthma and tell them to go fuck off. And guess what it legally exempts from your bs mask! And in fact if they keep on pushing you can sue them! And thats what I'm gonna continue to do slave mask boy! Oh make sure to take Billy Boys rushed vaccine with tons of side effects and see what happens! Hope you droll out your mouth like brain damaged sheep! People like you are gonna get what you deserve for trusting these so called philantriptist!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> The only idiots are people like you falling for the mask propaganda and regurgitating mainstream media propaganda! That goes for Fox and CNN! Again how complicated is to understand the mask don't work cause the holes are too big? It's like putting a chain link fence up to block a mosquitto. The virus is real but just an overhyped flu virus. Never shut the country down for SARS or Ebola. It's called common sense monkey boy! Using your own mind! BLM all of sudden being the only ones that werent required to wear the mask by the hypocritical governors. When people were getting arrested not wearing the mask for protesting the lock down. The mayors and governors sang a different tune. Covid 19 is poltical bs. Whenever some dick in a store tells me to wear a mask, I tell him I have asthma and tell them to go fuck off. And guess what it legally exempts from your bs mask! And in fact if they keep on pushing you can sue them! And thats what I'm gonna continue to do slave mask boy! Oh make sure to take Billy Boys rushed vaccine with tons of side effects and see what happens! Hope you droll out your mouth like brain damaged sheep! People like you are gonna get what you deserve for trusting these so called philantriptist!


Big data will identify you, when Americans are done with Trump and realise the magnitude of betrayal, they will be looking for those who supported and empowered him, his fellow traitors, people like you. They will be dragging your kind out of the closet and burning your houses to the ground for years to come, there is blood on your hands. Big data, lot's of liberals and patriots know how to use it, you are now a national security threat and will be treated as such. Happy new year asshole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)

*The Consequences of Attending a Trump rally - Stories from a Super-spreader*





We're learning about the public health fallout from Trump's Tulsa rally. Undeterred, and ignoring the guidelines published by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Trump doubles down on another event, this one at Mount Rushmore.


----------



## RunningAmok (Jul 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Big data will identify you, when Americans are done with Trump and realise the magnitude of betrayal, they will be looking for those who supported and empowered him, his fellow traitors, people like you. They will be dragging your kind out of the closet and burning your houses to the ground for years to come, there is blood on your hands. Big data, lot's of liberals and patriots know how to use it, you are now a national security threat and will be treated as such. Happy new year asshole.


I'd love to try to see one thos BLM fuckers try to burn my house down. I'm armed to the teeth you retard!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> The only idiots are people like you falling for the mask propaganda and regurgitating mainstream media propaganda! That goes for Fox and CNN! Again how complicated is to understand the mask don't work cause the holes are too big? It's like putting a chain link fence up to block a mosquitto. The virus is real but just an overhyped flu virus. Never shut the country down for SARS or Ebola. It's called common sense monkey boy! Using your own mind! BLM all of sudden being the only ones that werent required to wear the mask by the hypocritical governors. When people were getting arrested not wearing the mask for protesting the lock down. The mayors and governors sang a different tune. Covid 19 is poltical bs. Whenever some dick in a store tells me to wear a mask, I tell him I have asthma and tell them to go fuck off. And guess what it legally exempts from your bs mask! And in fact if they keep on pushing you can sue them! And thats what I'm gonna continue to do slave mask boy! Oh make sure to take Billy Boys rushed vaccine with tons of side effects and see what happens! Hope you droll out your mouth like brain damaged sheep! People like you are gonna get what you deserve for trusting these so called philantriptist!


Can’t suck trumps dick if you’re wearing a mask


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 4, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> The only idiots are people like you falling for the mask propaganda and regurgitating mainstream media propaganda! That goes for Fox and CNN! Again how complicated is to understand the mask don't work cause the holes are too big? It's like putting a chain link fence up to block a mosquitto. The virus is real but just an overhyped flu virus. Never shut the country down for SARS or Ebola. It's called common sense monkey boy! Using your own mind! BLM all of sudden being the only ones that werent required to wear the mask by the hypocritical governors. When people were getting arrested not wearing the mask for protesting the lock down. The mayors and governors sang a different tune. Covid 19 is poltical bs. Whenever some dick in a store tells me to wear a mask, I tell him I have asthma and tell them to go fuck off. And guess what it legally exempts from your bs mask! And in fact if they keep on pushing you can sue them! And thats what I'm gonna continue to do slave mask boy! Oh make sure to take Billy Boys rushed vaccine with tons of side effects and see what happens! Hope you droll out your mouth like brain damaged sheep! People like you are gonna get what you deserve for trusting these so called philantriptist!


One idiotic thing at a time please. This wall of text is so annoying when you cram in a million different pieces of propaganda.

1. Masks stop the majority of the bulk material from having a free pass to everything within several feet from you. It is about helping to not spread if/when you catch this virus. This helps others to have a reduced risk of touching/inhaling what you might be passing onto them. 

2. It is killing far more people and that was with the lockdown that has shown to have worked in other countries.

3. BLM was a protest, it is not the cult death rallies that Trump is using to whip up hate, fear, and racism.

4. So you are a dick that doesn't understand that the people you're yelling at are at a super high risk, and that assholes like yourself put them and their families in even more danger.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> I'd love to try to see one thos BLM fuckers try to burn my house down. I'm armed to the teeth you retard!


Your gun can’t protect you from bill gates’ vaccine injecting mosquito drones, retard


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> One idiotic thing at a time please. This wall of text is so annoying when you cram in a million different pieces of propaganda.
> 
> 1. Masks stop the majority of the bulk material from having a free pass to everything within several feet from you. It is about helping to not spread if/when you catch this virus. This helps others to have a reduced risk of touching/inhaling what you might be passing onto them.
> 
> ...


Good post but I don’t think your friend is going to appreciate it as much as I did.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 4, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> I'd love to try to see one thos BLM fuckers try to burn my house down. I'm armed to the teeth you retard!




All though I'm positive the BLM has no interest in burning down your trailer, done correctly you'd never see it coming.


----------



## RunningAmok (Jul 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> One idiotic thing at a time please. This wall of text is so annoying when you cram in a million different pieces of propaganda.
> 
> 1. Masks stop the majority of the bulk material from having a free pass to everything within several feet from you. It is about helping to not spread if/when you catch this virus. This helps others to have a reduced risk of touching/inhaling what you might be passing onto them.
> 
> ...


Of course the numbers are up asshole the test pick up every corna virus in the last 20 years. Its not looking exactly for the covid19 version. Anyone that was infected with any of the cornoa virus family in last 20 years can give a false positive. The test have alot of admitted problems. They also were counting people who died from car accidents and said they died from covid19 cause they tested postive. The regular flu kills 100,000s people a year. No fucking reason to shut down the country other than political clown show that you fell for!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 4, 2020)

Cornhole virus...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh my....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> Of course the numbers are up asshole the test pick up every corna virus in the last 20 years. Its not looking exactly for the covid19 version. Anyone that was infected with any of the cornoa virus family in last 20 years can give a false positive. The test have alot of admitted problems. They also were counting people who died from car accidents and said they died from covid19 cause they tested postive. The regular flu kills 100,000s people a year. No fucking reason to shut down the country other than political clown show that you fell for!


every single thing you just said is a lie


----------



## RunningAmok (Jul 4, 2020)

Anyway not here to convince anyone! But the other side needed to be heard! Needed to balance the shit storm of neo liberal propaganda on this thread! Have nothing wrong with the old hippy "CLASSICAL LIBERALS"! But screw you neo twisted liberals that wanna burn the constitution. 

Anyway please everyone take Bill Gates vaccine! In fact since you guys are soo trusting of the all mighty god Bill Gates volunteer for the pre trials and see what happens!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> Anyway not here to convince anyone! But the other side needed to be heard! Needed to balance the shit storm of neo liberal propaganda on this thread! Have nothing wrong with the old hippy "CLASSICAL LIBERALS"! But screw you neo twisted liberals that wanna burn the constitution.
> 
> Anyway please everyone take Bill Gates vaccine! In fact since you guys are soo trusting of the all mighty god Bill Gates volunteer for the pre trials and see what happens!


you did not need to be heard.

you need to be institutionalized, or better yet, shot.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> Anyway not here to convince anyone! But the other side needed to be heard! Needed to balance the shit storm of neo liberal propaganda on this thread! Have nothing wrong with the old hippy "CLASSICAL LIBERALS"! But screw you neo twisted liberals that wanna burn the constitution.
> 
> Anyway please everyone take Bill Gates vaccine! In fact since you guys are soo trusting of the all mighty god Bill Gates volunteer for the pre trials and see what happens!


“Go sell crazy somewhere else. We’re all stocked up here”


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 4, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> Anyway not here to convince anyone! But the other side needed to be heard! Needed to balance the shit storm of neo liberal propaganda on this thread! Have nothing wrong with the old hippy "CLASSICAL LIBERALS"! But screw you neo twisted liberals that wanna burn the constitution.
> 
> Anyway please everyone take Bill Gates vaccine! In fact since you guys are soo trusting of the all mighty god Bill Gates volunteer for the pre trials and see what happens!


Thank you for telling us how "your side" believes the virus is just the flu. 

It was Republican Senators who added the most recent amendment to their Constitution. They added this one: "The President may commit treason and get away with it if he says his actions are in the interests of the US. "

So sorry to hear that Mexico will not pay for his wall. Neither will the US. I guess he could go to the Koch PAC for the money.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Thank you for telling us how "your side" believes the virus is just the flu.
> 
> It was Republican Senators who added the most recent amendment to their Constitution. They added this one: "The President is empowered to commit treason if he says his actions are in the interests of the US. "
> 
> So sorry to hear that Mexico will not pay for his wall. Neither will the US. I guess he could go to the Koch PAC for the money.


what wall?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279286257986699268


Needs a rimshot


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 4, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> The only idiots are people like you falling for the mask propaganda and regurgitating mainstream media propaganda! That goes for Fox and CNN! Again how complicated is to understand the mask don't work cause the holes are too big? It's like putting a chain link fence up to block a mosquitto. The virus is real but just an overhyped flu virus. Never shut the country down for SARS or Ebola. It's called common sense monkey boy! Using your own mind! BLM all of sudden being the only ones that werent required to wear the mask by the hypocritical governors. When people were getting arrested not wearing the mask for protesting the lock down. The mayors and governors sang a different tune. Covid 19 is poltical bs. Whenever some dick in a store tells me to wear a mask, I tell him I have asthma and tell them to go fuck off. And guess what it legally exempts from your bs mask! And in fact if they keep on pushing you can sue them! And thats what I'm gonna continue to do slave mask boy! Oh make sure to take Billy Boys rushed vaccine with tons of side effects and see what happens! Hope you droll out your mouth like brain damaged sheep! People like you are gonna get what you deserve for trusting these so called philantriptist!


HEY PEE PANTS IS BACK !

Listen my low browed Neanderthal.... the mask used in the general population *isn’t *to fully filter the virus , it is to stop the droplets that carry . Like the particles of man goo that express over your halitosis. You are definitely incapable of understanding such an EASY METHOD OF CONTROL . Why to do you think that poor seriously ill child sitting at a children’s hospital *needs to wear a mask *?

To “ protect ” him ..... you pathetic trump licker. As far as any stores or other retail businesses....... they *can *tell you their policy.
Ever see the sign “ we reserve the right to refuse service “ ? ..... maybe not in Russia or the sauna room you frequent at the ymca.
It’s blithering idiots like you , that will set us backwards. Your lack of social responsibility is the problem , look for the nearest open mouth and suck in their breath ...... taste the rainbow ! You literally remind me of someone looking down a gun barrel as you clean it.

As far as vaccines, you must be one of those non vaxxer imbeciles that push conspiracy. Hey , moron .... I’m sure your mom was vaccinated at some point ( right ? ) during her life - unless she’s a traveling gypsy. She rolled over and told me she had her “ shots “ ... let’s hope so.


It is fucking incredible how dense you are ..... check your pants for more pee.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 4, 2020)

King Clorox mansplaining aircraft to Queen Disinfectant ...

Trumps 4th of July air show and ” the look “ .


----------



## RunningAmok (Jul 5, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> HEY PEE PANTS IS BACK !
> 
> Listen my low browed Neanderthal.... the mask used in the general population *isn’t *to fully filter the virus , it is to stop the droplets that carry . Like the particles of man goo that express over your halitosis. You are definitely incapable of understanding such an EASY METHOD OF CONTROL . Why to do you think that poor seriously ill child sitting at a children’s hospital *needs to wear a mask *?
> 
> ...


First of all who the fuck is pee pants you retard? Your logic still doesnt explain why everyone healthy should wear a mask. Shouldnt the only one wearing the mask be the sick person? Why should everyone wear a mask if they aren't sick with a runny nose coughing dick wad? If the person is immune compromised, stay fucking home not make everyone lose their jobs! Just like an immune compromised person should be worried about the common flu but not force their illness on everyone. Again why is this shit not required during ebola, Sars, etc douche bag?

Also shit for brains Fauci admited the vaccine could have side effects! You just ignore realtity! Tons of doctors have came forward and said this is overhyped! My wife has two friends that are very sick for volunteering for your savior Billy Goats vaccine! Dumb fucks never listened to my wife and called her a cook. And we feel they got what they deserved. Just like your monkey ass is gonna get what you deserve! Oh by the way Billy Goats bragging African Americans are the first to get the vaccine! Isn't Billy boy so generous monkey boy? I feel like I shouldnt even joke cause I really want you to get the vaccine!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 5, 2020)

Pee pants ... its ok .


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> Of course the numbers are up asshole the test pick up every corna virus in the last 20 years. Its not looking exactly for the covid19 version. Anyone that was infected with any of the cornoa virus family in last 20 years can give a false positive. The test have alot of admitted problems. They also were counting people who died from car accidents and said they died from covid19 cause they tested postive. The regular flu kills 100,000s people a year. No fucking reason to shut down the country other than political clown show that you fell for!


Are you a scientist that has some thourough understanding of the testing? Or are you akin to Trump's ridiculous son in law pretending like he has any reason to be involved in the pandemic response for our country?

Dear Leader has fucked up our response to this virus and left us all in a very unsafe position because he is a moron and has utterly failed at the only real job he has ever had in being our president.



We already have over double the deaths in America from this virus in about half the time. It is not the same, don't drink the Trump Kool-aid. 


Good luck getting out of your information bubble. It is hard when you are so full of anger because of all the propaganda that Trump's trolls are spamming you with. Especially if you live in a battle ground state, you are getting pummeled with bullshit.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 5, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> Of course the numbers are up asshole the test pick up every corna virus in the last 20 years. Its not looking exactly for the covid19 version. Anyone that was infected with any of the cornoa virus family in last 20 years can give a false positive. The test have alot of admitted problems. They also were counting people who died from car accidents and said they died from covid19 cause they tested postive. The regular flu kills 100,000s people a year. No fucking reason to shut down the country other than political clown show that you fell for!


So you blame trumps lax EPA rules for 140000 spike in deaths half way thru the year? Respiratory illnesses and all that crap.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 5, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> Of course the numbers are up asshole the test pick up every corna virus in the last 20 years. Its not looking exactly for the covid19 version. Anyone that was infected with any of the cornoa virus family in last 20 years can give a false positive. The test have alot of admitted problems. They also were counting people who died from car accidents and said they died from covid19 cause they tested postive. The regular flu kills 100,000s people a year. No fucking reason to shut down the country other than political clown show that you fell for!


Did Trump not say that it was a very accurate test, the best test in the world? Why would they shut down the country for anything but the virus? So there is no rise in the numbers yet the hospitals are, or have, reached maximum capacity in the States that opened up, please explain. Why are you not using credible numbers to prove your hypothesis (that means your guessing btw)?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 5, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> First of all who the fuck is pee pants you retard? Your logic still doesnt explain why everyone healthy should wear a mask. Shouldnt the only one wearing the mask be the sick person? Why should everyone wear a mask if they aren't sick with a runny nose coughing dick wad? If the person is immune compromised, stay fucking home not make everyone lose their jobs! Just like an immune compromised person should be worried about the common flu but not force their illness on everyone. Again why is this shit not required during ebola, Sars, etc douche bag?
> 
> Also shit for brains Fauci admited the vaccine could have side effects! You just ignore realtity! Tons of doctors have came forward and said this is overhyped! My wife has two friends that are very sick for volunteering for your savior Billy Goats vaccine! Dumb fucks never listened to my wife and called her a cook. And we feel they got what they deserved. Just like your monkey ass is gonna get what you deserve! Oh by the way Billy Goats bragging African Americans are the first to get the vaccine! Isn't Billy boy so generous monkey boy? I feel like I shouldnt even joke cause I really want you to get the vaccine!


Ok I asked you a few questions last post but don’t worry about answering them. I’ve got all the information I need re your understanding of the virus and your understanding of sciencey stuff.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 5, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> every single thing you just said is a lie


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2020)

trump rarely says anything that is, in fact, true. Think the opposite of most anything he says and your good to go. Also, being a very sick and cruel projectionist you can pretty well know that the very things he accuses his perceived enemies of doing are the exact things asshole is guilty of his own sick self.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> First of all who the fuck is pee pants you retard? Your logic still doesnt explain why everyone healthy should wear a mask. Shouldnt the only one wearing the mask be the sick person? Why should everyone wear a mask if they aren't sick with a runny nose coughing dick wad? If the person is immune compromised, stay fucking home not make everyone lose their jobs! Just like an immune compromised person should be worried about the common flu but not force their illness on everyone. Again why is this shit not required during ebola, Sars, etc douche bag?
> 
> Also shit for brains Fauci admited the vaccine could have side effects! You just ignore realtity! Tons of doctors have came forward and said this is overhyped! My wife has two friends that are very sick for volunteering for your savior Billy Goats vaccine! Dumb fucks never listened to my wife and called her a cook. And we feel they got what they deserved. Just like your monkey ass is gonna get what you deserve! Oh by the way Billy Goats bragging African Americans are the first to get the vaccine! Isn't Billy boy so generous monkey boy? I feel like I shouldnt even joke cause I really want you to get the vaccine!


as if you had a job


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 5, 2020)

Stump, meet your intellectual match. Runningamok meet stump.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 5, 2020)

Tiger attacks lady zookeeper at Swedish Zoo. Cause of death ruled Covid-19.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 5, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Tiger attacks lady zookeeper at Swedish Zoo. Cause of death ruled Covid-19.


Wow. That's powerful stuff you made up there.

Here's another fantasy: there are women who will have sex with you.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 5, 2020)

Sock puppet


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 5, 2020)

The mask debate is quite simple. Those that care for others wear masks. I wear a mask to protect others from me. In case I am asymptomatic. The ones that don't wear a mask are self centered like dumpy. I actually like the defining look. Let's me know who to avoid. Vote with your money!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Sock puppet


“Talkin'about the man in the mirror”


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 5, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Says the "Global" moderator. Is supporting a theory that defies the most basic laws of physics a prerequisite for being a Global moderator? Water is used as a tool in every facet of construction to make everything level. However Globetards believe it curves into a perfectly round sphere. *snickers*  Way to think critical and question the lying MSM.



We have us a flat-Earther here folks.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 5, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Tiger attacks lady zookeeper at Swedish Zoo. Cause of death ruled Covid-19.


Lockdowns work against this novel coronavirus. Not so much with tigers. 

It was a Swiss zoo, idiot.


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 5, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Tiger attacks lady zookeeper at Swedish Zoo. Cause of death ruled Covid-19.


Can you post a link to the story on that?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 5, 2020)

1212ham said:


> Can you post a link to the story on that?


Of course not. Making up fantasies is proof to a Trump supporter and flat-Earther.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 5, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Tiger attacks lady zookeeper at Swedish Zoo. Cause of death ruled Covid-19.


And their case count and death count per capita is still wildly lower than the US, and based on what you say, they apparently even count tigers!


----------



## spek9 (Jul 5, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We have us a flat-Earther here folks.


Kayne supporters hopping on the bandwagon early.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 5, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Lockdowns work against this novel coronavirus. Not so much with tigers.
> 
> It was a Swiss zoo, idiot.


He knows the Earth is flat but doesn't know the difference between Sweden and Switzerland.

God I love the internet-educated.

Please come back @RetiredGuerilla. You have a lot to share.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 5, 2020)

1212ham said:


> Can you post a link to the story on that?


A fact doesn't have to be true for it to be believed


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)

RunningAmok said:


> No your just a sheep that can't use common sense or your own mind! You need conflict of interest authority figures to tell you how to think like the almighty god mobster flip flopper Fauci! Thank god there's people that stand up for their rights like myself! Or we have no rights left. You people are so easily manipulated and brainwashed. Your too much of cowards to stand up to your friends and family. Fitting into your stupid social groups are more important than TRUTH! Most you still act like your in the High School mentality! Soo scared to have a different opinion. I sorta kinda in a twisted way, understand why the elites love fucking with you idiots. It's really said only 1% population gets what I'm saying. Monkey see Monkey do kinda world, just makes me sick!


What a rambling pile of shit that was.


----------



## RunningAmok (Jul 6, 2020)

Uh ohh looks like the Minister of Africa is really pissed off at Billy Goat and Fauci LMFAO!!!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279452484897927168


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

Some people are just so fucked


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 6, 2020)

If anyone thinks tRUmp is bungling the pandemic response because he's a idiot you haven't been paying attention. He doesn't want to stop or even slow down covid-19 and if you look at his actions from the start it's clearly the opposite. I think there are many things in play here. It's a great distraction from his current and past crimes and any investigations into them. He and his enablers are profiteering off the pandemic, the more death and suffering the more money they make. He will use it to try to stay in power by cheating and delegitimizing the election results, he and or his enablers know he doesn't have the votes to win. They know it kills a much higher percentage of minorities than whites. He is using it to punish those that do not worship him, he's bat shit crazy. I'm sure there are more reasons this treasonous psycho is doing it but you need to be insane or trained to understand the mentally ill to see all his motivations but the ones listed are probably the main ones.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

Might not agree with everything said by the captain but trump is sadistic, malevolent and devoid of any guilt or shame. Lying is a pastime to the prick. Almost like he has no soul.
“When you see the Abomination of Desolations.......”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> If anyone thinks tRUmp is bungling the pandemic response because he's a idiot you haven't been paying attention. He doesn't want to stop or even slow down covid-19 and if you look at his actions from the start it's clearly the opposite. I think there are many things in play here. It's a great distraction from his current and past crimes and any investigations into them. He and his enablers are profiteering off the pandemic, the more death and suffering the more money they make. He will use it to try to stay in power by cheating and delegitimizing the election results, he and or his enablers know he doesn't have the votes to win. They know it kills a much higher percentage of minorities than whites. He is using it to punish those that do not worship him, he's bat shit crazy. I'm sure there are more reasons this treasonous psycho is doing it but you need to be insane or trained to understand the mentally ill to see all his motivations but the ones listed are probably the main ones.


At his core he is a pigheaded asshole who won't listen to advice or counsel, he is seriously into reality denial. He is also emotionally and socially retarded, you can see it in his actions and are the cause of his problems. He is also deeply ignorant and stupid about most things, except how to manipulate, slime others and try to get away with this crimes and fuckups, he has vast experience in exploiting the weakness and flaws of others. Of course he will try to steal the election, he can't possibly win it, of course the republicans will try to help him do it, they always have. 

Will they succeed? That's up to you.

In spite of all that has happened these past 3 years, all the deaths, destruction and betrayals, he still has 40% who will vote for him and if he just STFU and stayed off twitter, he'd bounce back to dangerous levels in the polls pretty quick, many are eager to forgive Donald. If he wasn't such an utter incompetent asshole he'd be King of America in nov. Covid might kill you in large numbers, but it also might have given your freedom from a worse fate.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> At his core he is a pigheaded asshole who won't listen to advice or counsel, he is seriously into reality denial. He is also emotionally and socially retarded, you can see it in his actions and are the cause of his problems. He is also deeply ignorant and stupid about most things, except how to manipulate, slime others and try to get away with this crimes and fuckups, he has vast experience in exploiting the weakness and flaws of others. Of course he will try to steal the election, he can't possibly win it, of course the republicans will try to help him do it, they always have.
> 
> Will they succeed? That's up to you.
> 
> In spite of all that has happened these past 3 years, all the deaths, destruction and betrayals, he still has 40% who will vote for him and if he just STFU and stayed off twitter, he'd bounce back to dangerous levels in the polls pretty quick, many are eager to forgive Donald. If he wasn't such an utter incompetent asshole he'd be King of America in nov. Covid might kill you in large numbers, but it also might have given your freedom from a worse fate.


The reasons I stated were for tRUmp and his enablers, the psycho has different motivations than the people hoping to keep him in power and happy.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

He is surrounded by the most extreme of the Deplorables. 

Also Putin’s Russian subjects are permitted to criticize the Russian Government, The Kremlin. Putin’s number one rule is that Putin is not to be criticized or disparaged in any way.
And so it is with his American subject, donald trump. trump is so fucking owned.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 6, 2020)

Last week we had a guy call in with all the Covid symptoms. Manager of our branch has been gone for several weeks and did not return email. So we all discussed how to handle it. Four of us felt he would need a Covid test one felt it was his right to work if he felt ok. So I told him he would need a test to return or have to wait ten days since onset of symptoms.

Of course, he did not get tested and I had him stay home today. The branch manager returned today and rescinded our decision. So we have a young guy who will be working with about 45 people tomorrow with no mask who could be positive and contagious.

This is why it is spreading. Fucking bonehead right wingers.

I can't say shit about it due to PHI. There are people who have elderly parents living with them that are now at risk who would fucking shit if they knew.

Nothing can go wrong here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Last week we had a guy call in with all the Covid symptoms. Manager of our branch has been gone for several weeks and did not return email. So we all discussed how to handle it. Four of us felt he would need a Covid test one felt it was his right to work if he felt ok. So I told him he would need a test to return or have to wait ten days since onset of symptoms.
> 
> Of course, he did not get tested and I had him stay home today. The branch manager returned today and rescinded our decision. So we have a young guy who will be working with about 45 people tomorrow with no mask who could be positive and contagious.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the branch manager had covid himself and was down for the count. Many companies select psychopaths for upper management positions because they have leadership abilities, the talent of believably lying. At times, when he was at his peak Trump's lies were/are seductive for the weak minded, it's almost like the force in starwars for some. Psychos also have no problem calling you about work shit at home, or on weekends and generally don't give a fuck about subordinates, often holding lower employees in contempt. The company becomes just the core management team, everybody else is disposable and treated as such, management by fear, bullying and intimidation are promintate features. Been there done that and have seen supervisors barf blood in waste paper baskets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The reasons I stated were for tRUmp and his enablers, the psycho has different motivations than the people hoping to keep him in power and happy.


I figure at this point Trump wants to get away with his crimes and if he could, he'd resign, Pence is the only one who would pardon him and I imagine the heat is on him to do it and cut a "deal". It's his only way out, other than stealing the election which would start a civil war or a constitutional crises, but he would not remain in power, no matter what. All cards are on the table with Donald, whatever he figures he can get away with, his judgement is bad and he has no conscience, only an empty void of an ego. We think that Donald has no shame, but he is deeply ashamed of what and who he is, that's why he's a liar, a fake, a phoney and a loser, at his core he hates himself too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The reasons I stated were for tRUmp and his enablers, the psycho has different motivations than the people hoping to keep him in power and happy.


Whatever the details Captain, it's sufficient to say he's a fucked up asshole who is unfit to remain free much less POTUS. His minions are either psycho's narcissist or just old fashioned criminals. His supporters are racist and fools.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sounds like the branch manager had covid himself and was down for the count. Many companies select psychopaths for upper management positions because they have leadership abilities, the talent of believably lying. At times, when he was at his peak Trump's lies were/are seductive for the weak minded, it's almost like the force in starwars for some. Psychos also have no problem calling you about work shit at home, or on weekends and generally don't give a fuck about subordinates, often holding lower employees in contempt. The company becomes just the core management team, everybody else is disposable and treated as such, management by fear, bullying and intimidation are promintate features. Been there done that and have seen supervisors barf blood in waste paper baskets.


Nah, he was just on the East Coast in some training thing.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 6, 2020)

*Trump Defends Confederate Flag in Latest Race-Based Appeal to White Voters*
President Trump implied that NASCAR’s decision to prohibit Confederate flags at its races was a mistake while also falsely asserting that a top Black driver, Bubba Wallace, had engaged in a hoax involving a noose found in his stall.


*A MORE SINISTER, DASTARDLY, SHIT CHOKED, BALL-LESS AND SOUL-LESS SLOB IS HARD TO IMAGINE

*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nah, he was just on the East Coast in some training thing.


Too bad...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

Sweden's lax COVID-19 response caused too many deaths, country's top epidemiologist says


The country should have done more, he says.




www.livescience.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 6, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nah, he was just on the East Coast in some training thing.


Our policy is get tested and don’t step foot in the door until u do. Anyone who would let a symptomatic person enter the building should be fired.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Sweden's lax COVID-19 response caused too many deaths, country's top epidemiologist says
> 
> 
> The country should have done more, he says.
> ...


Well at least they were able to continue going to ikea for meatballs ......... abandon would be proud


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

in the prime of his life- no pre-existing.









Nick Cordero, Broadway actor who battled COVID-19, has died at age 41, wife says


Cordero's leg was amputated after he was sedated in the ICU for 18 days.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 7, 2020)

So, uh, the directive came down this morning. Everybody in our organization is now required to wear a mask.

Despite this and the fact that we have a person here working who is untested and exhibited Covid-19 symptoms, management declined to brief employees on the new policy. I am the only person wearing a mask.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So, uh, the directive came down this morning. Everybody in our organization is now required to wear a mask.
> 
> Despite this and the fact that we have a person here working who is untested and exhibited Covid-19 symptoms, management declined to brief employees on the new policy. I am the only person wearing a mask.


They just made mask wearing inside public places mandatory in my region. When I go out I’m one of maybe 20% who wear one. 

Should be an interesting few weeks......


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 7, 2020)

I ran out of coffee and had to make a CVS run. Did it early in the morning and only a couple people were in the store, masks on. 

Doesn't make me feel much better when I heard someone cough. 





Back into my hole for another couple weeks.

The worst thing though is as I am checking out, right on the counter next to the CC machine was a box of kit kats just sitting right in primetime breathing/viral shedding on area. That shit is just fucked up. It is like they are baiting fat people to catch this virus.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I ran out of coffee and had to make a CVS run. Did it early in the morning and only a couple people were in the store, masks on.
> 
> Doesn't make me feel much better when I heard someone cough.
> 
> ...


You sound like me out there, head on a swivel 
Stay safe and be careful. America needs people like you to get through this.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2020)

trump brings out the Pig in Capitalists


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 7, 2020)

I made a run on my motorcycle to pick up more diclofenac gel. I was totally geared up so I didn't need the mask. I flipped up the visor as I walked in, but saw that the Walgreens was pretty crowded and not a single person was wearing a mask and I flipped it right back down and snapped the front vent shut.

This on top of cases exploding here in Georgia and my county (Gwinnett) leading the entire state in cases.

It's stupidity on a level I just can't come to grips with.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 7, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> I made a run on my motorcycle to pick up more diclofenac gel. I was totally geared up so I didn't need the mask. I flipped up the visor as I walked in, but saw that the Walgreens was pretty crowded and not a single person was wearing a mask and I flipped it right back down and snapped the front vent shut.
> 
> This on top of cases exploding here in Georgia and my county (Gwinnett) leading the entire state in cases.
> 
> It's stupidity on a level I just can't come to grips with.


The salesman I recently purchased a tile saw from in Knoxville thought it was just a plan to take down Trump.

I must admit, Vlad got us good. These people will believe anything they're told.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So, uh, the directive came down this morning. Everybody in our organization is now required to wear a mask.
> 
> Despite this and the fact that we have a person here working who is untested and exhibited Covid-19 symptoms, management declined to brief employees on the new policy. I am the only person wearing a mask.


Sorry to hear about it Unclebaldrick. That sounds terrible . It sounds very stressful. You are not alone. I am very stressed as well. I picked up some shifts at the ER and didn’t realize how much additional stress it would give me. And now one of the dr.s at work came to work sick and then tested positive. He didn’t wear a mask all the time and I only heard about it through a chance meeting in the break room (12 feet apart chat) from a nurse that works with him . and when I asked if she would now get tested she said no even though she said she should. This is what I have feared from the beginning of this Pandemic back in March and now it’s happening With close contacts testing positive and then is Nothing being Said or done by management. I continue to do as much social distancing as possible . Always wear a mask and gear up with n95 with surgical mask on top , gown , face shield when working the ER or any direct patient contact and wash my hands a lot and disinfect all surfaces after every person. 

the Karma police have their hands full.

If you can double up on masks of get any filtered type mask that will help even more and a face shield really helps. Good luck! Take care and stay safe.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2020)

Anytime I’m out, which is rare, I’m always wearing an n95 with a bandana over it. Sunglasses and a hat too. 

Most everyone at the grocery store is masked up, not so much in other stores though. Usually pretty easy to keep 10 feet even from the cashier. 

I mix my own bleach solution once I get home and disinfect anything I touched from the truck to the house and anything I bought. We have washable reusable rags we bought once we ran out of Clorox wipes 

One thing I’ve been getting to do a lot more of now that I’m not working is to play golf again. You have to call in your payment and wear a mask until you get to the first tee. There’s little foam things in the cup so you don’t have to touch anything. I hear a lot of chatter along the lines of infowars conspiracies while warming up but luckily have not been paired with any of those types. It’s so contactless and distanced that I don’t have to worry at all.

Colorado has been holding up ok despite the retards. We go to Denver occasionally to see my wife’s parents. In the mornings and weekdays everyone is masked up everywhere. In the evenings and weekends it gets filled with maskless assholes dining together on open air patios. Seems like the cities are victims of crybaby out of town assholes who just need their meal out. 

Just incredible


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Anytime I’m out, which is rare, I’m always wearing an n95 with a bandana over it. Sunglasses and a hat too.
> 
> Most everyone at the grocery store is masked up, not so much in other stores though. Usually pretty easy to keep 10 feet even from the cashier.
> 
> ...


the native here in FOCO will tell you how great this place was 20 years ago until we came; they also tell you they will 'do what's right for themselves' which is walking Old Town maskless, letting dogs off leash then running up to you (maskless and breathing heavy) 'is your dog friendly?'


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)

I have to say it’s comforting to hear other people being very careful. Friends have been calling us with invitations to backyard get togethers and we keep saying no. My wife and I ask each other, are we the only crazy ones?

I’m not playing golf yet but I’m slowly working on getting my wife to allow me to.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)

We have our fair share of morons up here to.









Protesters ride TTC without masks to call for an end to mandatory face coverings in Toronto


The use of face coverings in indoor, publicly accessible settings became mandatory in the City of Toronto on Tuesday, and most of the GTA is moving in the same direction this week.



toronto.ctvnews.ca





check out the video. Hugs over masks. How insane.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2020)

Here in NS we haven't had a case in a month except for a couple that were imported, tested and isolated. About 10 to 20% of people are wearing masks and many have forgotten about social distancing. I think wearing a mask indoors should be mandatory, more masks mean more freedom of action for people, the economy and the healthcare system. When you can drive numbers down to a certain level it is possible to contact trace and isolate effectively, you also have a lot more testing capacity freed up to do sentinel and high risk group monitoring.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> We have our fair share of morons up here to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should identify them by video and issue a thousand dollar fine to each one, or whatever the max penalty, they wanted to make a statement, so should the government. A week in jail for each one would be better and send a clear message. Masks mean more freedom for everybody, increasingly evidence is pointing to airborne spread as the major route of transmission, social distancing, hand hygiene and masks will dramatically decrease the R0 of this disease. Bars and dine in restaurants are non starters, drunks cannot social distance, you need to be mindful for that, the wandering cell phone zombies are bad enough.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Anytime I’m out, which is rare, I’m always wearing an n95 with a bandana over it. Sunglasses and a hat too.
> 
> Most everyone at the grocery store is masked up, not so much in other stores though. Usually pretty easy to keep 10 feet even from the cashier.
> 
> ...


Ya know what Twain said about golf?
EDIT
Seems I was the victim of ignorance!
"*Golf* is a good walk spoiled." Popularly attributed to *Mark Twain*, but it was first used in 1948".


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 7, 2020)

I have an old 800 dollar set of Pro Select clubs in the garage that haven't been used in years.

I miss golf. I really do.

The neck, back and cancer surgeries ended that for me. And basketball as well. I miss it too.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya know what Twain said about golf?
> EDIT
> Seems I was the victim of ignorance!
> "*Golf* is a good walk spoiled." Popularly attributed to *Mark Twain*, but it was first used in 1948".


Golf is like sex. When it’s good, it’s great. When it’s bad, it’s still pretty good.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2020)

Golf is a great pastime, keeps people off the river.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Golf is like sex. When it’s good, it’s great. When it’s bad, it’s still pretty good.


Guess it depends on who yer having sex with...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Guess it depends on who yer having sex with...


Or who you’re golfing with


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 7, 2020)

Miss pee pants “ running amok “ on this thread ....


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 8, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Anytime I’m out, which is rare, I’m always wearing an n95 with a bandana over it. Sunglasses and a hat too.
> 
> Most everyone at the grocery store is masked up, not so much in other stores though. Usually pretty easy to keep 10 feet even from the cashier.
> 
> ...


First time I ever played the game was in Estes Park 35 years ago and I laughed so hard I almost passed out at the higher elevations ....... mountains suck lol.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> First time I ever played the game was in Estes Park 35 years ago and I laughed so hard I almost passed out at the higher elevations ....... mountains suck lol.


Sounds like you have the disposition of a perfect golfing partner


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2020)

Looks like the southern states are falling for the hoax.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like the southern states are falling for the hoax.


They are dropping like flies from it, making a few racist morons think twice about Donald and perhaps some will just stay home in Nov. Donald's redstate rampage is racking up the numbers and those governors who sucked his ass have shit on their faces and in their heads. The price of their citizens lives (congressmen & senators too) was a fucking mean tweet, the price of mass murder and stupidity. Never has human life been sold so cheaply, hundreds of thousands of people, for fear of a mean tweet, the GOP couldn't give two fucks for the country or its citizens. At least Hitler and Stalin had to kill & terrorize their minions to do that, Trump just needs a few minutes with his thumbs and they obey an obvious lunatic & traitor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

Reality strikes back... Now he wants to use the kids to wipe his ass with, schools reopening with the epidemic rising to unprecedented levels. 

Have any of these Trumpers noticed how other countries have dealt with this pandemic? Have they seen any graphs?

That's how destructive a force racism is and why it is a national security threat of the first order. ALL of Trump's base are motivated by racism and nothing else, not treason or even their own health and safety can change many minds. The more racist, the more committed to Trump, those who are soft racist are falling away, but if Donald just shut up, they would quickly forgive and forget. Many like what Donald is doing for the country and say so, it shows in his poll numbers, 40% still support him and I can't see it going below 35% no matter what.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*U.S. Hits 3,000,000 Confirmed COVID-19 Cases As Trump Applauds Response | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





The United States hit a grim milestone as officials confirmed the nation has had over three million coronavirus cases since the pandemic began as cases continue to surge in states across the country. Trump, meanwhile, still says his government's response has been a good one.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 8, 2020)

But Putin’s putting hits out on our soldiers is out of the headlines and cucktrump has been so compliant and just sits there silent.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> First time I ever played the game was in Estes Park 35 years ago and I laughed so hard I almost passed out at the higher elevations ....... mountains suck lol.


mountain golf is retarded and I hate it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> mountain golf is retarded and I hate it


You live in Colorado...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> But Putin’s putting hits out on our soldiers is out of the headlines and cucktrump has been so compliant and just sits there silent.


It's not out of the news, there is just no news about it at this time because Donald is doing nothing about it. The democrats are lining up their ducks and giving Donald rope to hang himself with each passing day of inaction, there is an election soon and oversight is coming, so are subpoenas. Do you think the public would be too upset if congress used its inherent powers to protect American troops? How about to defend American citizens votes from Barr? How about the response to covid, anybody want to support withholding documents from oversight on the response?

I figure Congress will end up using its inherent powers before this is over, I can't see them letting the republicans off the hook just before an election, or letting Bill Barr & Donald Trump conspire to steal the election so they can get away with their crimes. They will try to cancel or steal the election no matter the results, they have no other choice, it win or prison, Barr will most likely do himself in the end, Donald doesn't have the guts.

If the democrats win in November, they will use the inherent power of congress before the inauguration for sure, Donald will go nuts.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 8, 2020)

trump and Repugs are now killing Americans, Task Force is a joke anymore. Human Sacrifice to Wall Street and greed.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 8, 2020)

*Special Report: Bolsonaro bets 'miraculous cure' for COVID-19 can save Brazil - and his life ....  *

RIO DE JANEIRO/BRASILIA (Reuters) - Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro has gone all in on hydroxychloroquine to help his coronavirus-ravaged country beat COVID-19. He has pushed his government to make the malaria drug widely available and encouraged Brazilians to take it, both to prevent the disease and to treat it.


Now the far-right populist is putting his convictions to the ultimate test: Bolsonaro on Tuesday announced that he had tested positive for the disease and was taking hydroxychloroquine.


Bolsonaro said in a televised interview that he had taken an initial two doses, in conjunction with the antibiotic azithromycin, and felt better almost immediately. His only regret, he said, was not using it sooner.


“If I had taken hydroxychloroquine preventively, I would still be working” instead of heading into quarantine, Bolsonaro said.


Later, in a separate video, *he gulped down a third pill. *He said he was aware of other treatments, but noted none of them had been proven to work.


“*I trust in hydroxychloroquine*,” he said. “And you?”


Bolsonaro’s illness is a potent symbol of his government’s botched response to the outbreak. More than 1.7 million people in Brazil have tested positive for coronavirus and nearly 68,000 have died. Only the United States has performed worse.


A forceful critic of stay-at-home measures, Bolsonaro, 65, has largely shunned masks and derided the coronavirus as a “little flu.” Instead, he has placed his faith in hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine, turning them into the centerpiece of his government’s virus-beating playbook.


The two medications are often used against malaria, while hydroxychloroquine is also used to treat certain automimmune diseases. Some countries authorized the drugs to be tried on COVID-19 patients, and some doctors anecdotally have reported encouraging results.


Still, evidence is mounting that these drugs have no benefit for hospitalized patients. The U.S. Food and Drug administration in June, for example, revoked its emergency use authorization for hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine, saying it was no longer likely that the medications were effective at treating COVID-19 in these patients.


Bolsonaro has been undeterred by such pronouncements. He has pushed his Health Ministry to expand access to the drugs and dispensed with two Health Ministers - Luiz Henrique Mandetta and Nelson Teich - who had urged a more cautious approach.

*So where do i send the funeral flowers ? *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

I see Donald is planning on opening schools, in Canada some places have decided to do this, others have not yet. I think we have 2 months to aggressively test and contact trace to see if we can drive this down as much as we can. When we reopen schools, those small Spartan fast testing machines would sure come in handy, they've been manufacturing them en mass for months, but there were issues with the swabs that I assume are being resolved. Hopefully they will be able to hit the ground running with mass fast testing by the time schools reopen, it would help a lot to do it safely. Also monitoring the sewage of schools might be helpful, apparently they can detect a outbreak that way and if there is a case in the school it should detect it. If any cases are found in a school they can quickly hit it with massive testing and contact tracing.

We would never even think about opening schools until the public health officials say it is safe to do so, we won't throw our kids on the bonfire of Donald's vanity and psychopathy, will you? Does MAGA mean throwing your kids under the bus along with their grandparents? What an essay subject, how I caught covid in school and killed grandma. Jesus Christ, some people had better wake the fuck up before you are ankle deep in the blood of the innocent. Does anybody think with all these deaths and betrayal that this shit won't go on for years if Donald loses. Does anybody doubt that if Donald seizes power and cancels elections that it won't trigger a civil war? Would you live peacefully under Donald's thumb after he stole your vote, country and freedom?

I guess those kids in cages are covid victims too...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 8, 2020)

Has the Whitehouse reopened for public tours , Rhetorical . Things that make you same hum .


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 9, 2020)

DIY-
[QUOTE="DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Donald is planning on opening schools, in Canada some places have decided to do this, others have not yet. I think we have 2 months to aggressively test and contact trace to see if we can drive this down as much as we can. When we reopen schools, those small Spartan fast testing machines would sure come in handy, they've been manufacturing them en mass for months, but there were issues with the swabs that I assume are being resolved. Hopefully they will be able to hit the ground running with mass fast testing by the time schools reopen, it would help a lot to do it safely. Also monitoring the sewage of schools might be helpful, apparently they can detect a outbreak that way and if there is a case in the school it should detect it. If any cases are found in a school they can quickly hit it with massive testing and contact tracing.
> 
> We would never even think about opening schools until the public health officials say it is safe to do so, we won't throw our kids on the bonfire of Donald's vanity and psychopathy, will you? Does MAGA mean throwing your kids under the bus along with their grandparents? What an essay subject, how I caught covid in school and killed grandma. Jesus Christ, some people had better wake the fuck up before you are ankle deep in the blood of the innocent. Does anybody think with all these deaths and betrayal that this shit won't go on for years if Donald loses. Does anybody doubt that if Donald seizes power and cancels elections that it won't trigger a civil war? Would you live peacefully under Donald's thumb after he stole your vote, country and freedom?
> 
> I guess those kids in cages are covid victims too...


Ontario said it will be opening schools in September, that’s 6 weeks away! Canadian airlines have removed all distancing requirements. As for a civil war due to Donald not giving up his presidency I highly doubt that could/would happen but at this point I’m not betting he won’t try.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Ontario said it will be opening schools in September, that’s 6 weeks away! Canadian airlines have removed all distancing requirements. As for a civil war due to Donald not giving up his presidency I highly doubt that could/would happen but at this point I’m not betting he won’t try.


Ontario will obey the public health officials, if they say it's ok, most folks will agree, but they had better be up to snuff on rapid testing. I'm ambivalent about it myself, there is risk, but life has to go on somewhat, kids need school and parents need to work.

I don't think it will come to civil war either, it will be a landslide and everyday the election draws closer with Donald down in the polls, the more powerless he becomes. They will still try to steal the election, Bill Barr seems as desperate to avoid prison as Trump, he must have dirtied himself up real good, Donald did rat him out over the Ukraine affair. I figure congress will cut Bill Bar off at the knees, by impeaching him, he won't show for the subpoena, so congress can arrest him and hold him in their very own jail (or rent space from the city of DC). If they did that then they wouldn't have to worry about the senate letting him off on impeachment. They need to get Bill Barr behind bars, it will scare the shit out of the rest of Donald's minions and take Billy and any mischief he might make off the table. Bill Barr isn't too popular and nobody would give a shit if they impeached him, much less jailed him.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Has the Whitehouse reopened for public tours , Rhetorical . Things that make you same hum .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 9, 2020)

Arizona is the worlds #1 covid19 center ? Listening to talking heads last night shit on the Trump supporting governor from Az and how his leadership decisions have adversely impacted the state and it’s people in the last few months . 145 icu beds left in the state is 1 number that stood out to me ,holy shit ! No navy hospital ships gonna make that voyage to help in a relief effort . Fuck that guy .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2020)

It looks like the top health people are rebelling against Trump, Redfield will be fired over this and I think Fauci might be axed too, things appear to be coming to a head.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








CDC director says no revised school guidelines despite Trump's push


The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention will not revise its guidelines for reopening schools despite calls from President Donald Trump and the White House to do so, agency Director Dr. Robert Redfield said Thursday.




www.cnn.com





*CDC director says agency won't revise school reopening guidelines despite WH push*

(CNN)The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention will not revise its guidelines for reopening schools despite calls from the White House to do so, agency Director Dr. Robert Redfield said Thursday.
Instead, additional reference documents will be provided, Redfield told ABC's "Good Morning America."
"Our guidelines are our guidelines, but we are going to provide additional reference documents to aid basically communities in trying to open K-through-12s," Redfield said. "It's not a revision of the guidelines; it's just to provide additional information to help schools be able to use the guidance we put forward."
The comments risk further adding to a sense of confusion about how best to reopen schools as the new academic year approaches amid a surge in confirmed coronavirus cases. President Donald Trump has vehemently called for schools to reopen -- one of the keys to restarting the economy and getting the country back to a sense of pre-pandemic normalcy -- calling the existing guidelines "very tough and expensive," and going so far as to threaten to cut off school funding, though the federal government's ability to do so is limited.
*more...*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It looks like the top health people are rebelling against Trump, Redfield will be fired over this and I think Fauci might be axed too, things appear to be coming to a head.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like they’re hoping to get fired. Get off the sinking ship. 

If I was Fauci, I would have quit a long time ago and moved to New Zealand.........waving...... bye bye stupid motherfuckers!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2020)

How much will the United States deficit be after the pandemic has run its course of destruction . Getting schools back up under CDC guidelines would cost 300 billion is what I heard . Will it be in the 
quadrillion, quintrillion, sextillion, septillion, octillion, nonillion, or decillion?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2020)

I know I posted this first video somewhere before, it was very fun at the time (when the pandemic was first going in lockdowns).






But she did an update that to me is equally worth watching.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2020)

It just keeps getting worse.










Deadlier than Covid-19? China warns of unknown pneumonia in Kazakhstan


Statement from embassy warns that death rate is ‘much higher’ than coronavirus and says local authorities have yet to identify cause.




www.scmp.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2020)

So has the tRUmp virus mutated into a deadlier form or is this something new?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2020)

There are 28,000 hospitalized with this pneumonia in Kazakhstan and they tested negative for covid-19.


----------



## topcat (Jul 9, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We have us a flat-Earther here folks.


Well, after all, gravity is a made up hoax. Many people say.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 9, 2020)

topcat said:


> Well, after all, gravity is a made up hoax. Many people say.


Not a hoax but modern theories treat it as a perceived force, not a real one. The "force" of gravity is due to mass causing time-space to curve. discussed here:









The illusion of Gravity


The force of gravity and one of the dimensions of space might be generated out of the peculiar interactions of particles and fields existing in a lower-dimensional realm




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## topcat (Jul 10, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Not a hoax but modern theories treat it as a perceived force, not a real one. The "force" of gravity is due to mass causing time-space to curve. discussed here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're bein' all serious like.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> Now you're bein' all serious like.


 I guess the details are a boner killer to many. I find it interesting that gravity might not be a force in and of itself. 

Einstein's theory doesn't apply well in the sub-atomic scale and Newton's theory doesn't fit what occurs in solar-system or galactic-scale events. These contradictions to established theories tells us that we just have to keep on learning. We are still on the journey toward understanding. Don't know what happens when we finally solve these problems. Probably it will just present us with more to learn.


----------



## topcat (Jul 10, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I guess the details are a boner killer to many. I find it interesting that gravity might not be a force in and of itself.
> 
> Einstein's theory doesn't apply well in the sub-atomic scale and Newton's theory doesn't fit what occurs in solar-system or galactic-scale events. These contradictions to established theories tells us that we just have to keep on learning. We are still on the journey toward understanding. Don't know what happens when we finally solve these problems. Probably it will just present us with more to learn.


It _is _interesting. Quantum physics/theory is fascinating, as the whole experience is an illusion, a very real illusion and nothing exists until you focus on it. Perhaps. One must be open to _possibilities._ I was just funnin' is all. It's how I remain sane.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> We have our fair share of morons up here to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haven't your citizens seen enough of the American Covid-19 map to get it yet?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> It _is _interesting. Quantum physics/theory is fascinating, as the whole experience is an illusion, a very real illusion and nothing exists until you focus on it. Perhaps. One must be open to _possibilities._ I was just funnin' is all. It's how I remain sane.


similar to a tree falling in the woods does it make a sound i f no one is around to hear it?

the answer is a resounding 'yes', therefore no illusion, the sound is made there is nothing to register it though.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> haven't your citizens seen enough of the American Covid-19 map to get it yet?


Our country is the same in many ways. Thankfully we have a responsible federal government which has helped regarding COVID. Still, fools are everywhere. 

This is an interesting article on the subject:









Coronavirus: Japan's mysteriously low virus death rate


Japan had no lockdown, it has an elderly population - so why haven't more people died from Covid-19?



www.bbc.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Our country is the same in many ways. Thankfully we have a responsible federal government which has helped regarding COVID. Still, fools are everywhere.
> 
> This is an interesting article on the subject:
> 
> ...


Because (and I am guessing) masks have been used for a lot longer and using them wasn't able to be stigmatized.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Our country is the same in many ways. Thankfully we have a responsible federal government which has helped regarding COVID. Still, fools are everywhere.
> 
> This is an interesting article on the subject:
> 
> ...


before i even read the article the answer is: *discipline*..something the McD/Maga's viral spreader/shedder doesn't have..they're an island and shut down immediately and they understand they understand the seriousness of pandemic.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Because (and I am guessing) masks have been used for a lot longer and using them wasn't able to be stigmatized.


Yes. The article is worthy of your time. I highly recommend you leave the trolls alone for a bit and read it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2020)

this is new..what do you think?






The Electronic HEPA Filtering Face Mask - Hammacher Schlemmer


This is the HEPA filter face mask with a built-in, two-speed micro electric fan that provides boosted airflow compared to a typical mask.



www.hammacher.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes. The article is worthy of your time. I highly recommend you leave the trolls alone for a bit and read it.


the answer: discipline over 'muh fredums'- everyone wore a mask:

*Japan asked people to take care, stay away from crowded places, wear masks and wash their hands - and by and large, that is exactly what most people have done.*

i believe they're a less narcissist society where in America, narcissism is 1% of populace.

Trumpers* weren't out there with guns forcing shinzo abe to open up so they can go to the nail salon or get a hair cut, was probably why..but it's just a guess..


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> this is new..what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won’t block the virus.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> It won’t block the virus.


why not? bet you're going to say it has to do with microns.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 10, 2020)

Dr. Fauci, the nation's top infectious disease expert & the only one in this fucked up Administration that seemingly knows what he is doing in relation to the Virus, is Trumps Arch-Nemesis now because he speaks the truth about COVID-19, stated today he has not briefed President Donald Trump in at least two months and not seen him in person at the White House since June 2, despite a coronavirus resurgence that has strained hospitals and led several states to pause reopening, due too the fact the residents of those States are dropping like flies.

Fauci responded to reports he had not appeared as often on television as he had earlier in the pandemic, saying his reputation for "speaking the truth at all times and not sugar-coating things" could be "one of the reasons why I haven’t been on television very much lately." 
That seems to be the case with all of Trumps Administrators in this farce of a Presidency.
In the beginning, they were all the best & the brightest but once they started to speak out against Trumps incompetency, they became idiots, liars, part of the Deep State or just simply Trump haters.

Fauci also said Americans' distrust of authority made it hard to combat the pandemic and find a vaccine. 

He cited the nation's forefathers' "general spirit" of not trusting authority. The founders "had the guts to come by boat from Europe and wherever else," he said. 
That spirit had been taken to an "extreme," he said, laying "the foundation for the anti-vaccine movement, that we don’t trust what the government is telling us. That is very, very problematic right now.”

So, the government is the problem now?

Yea, they're right, this fucked up Federal Government is the problem, which has done fuck all too help the States, so it has always been one big clusterfuck.



Fucking Assholes


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Dr. Fauci, the nation's top infectious disease expert & the only one in this fucked up Administration that seemingly knows what he is doing in relation to the Virus, is Trumps Arch-Nemesis now because he speaks the truth about COVID-19, stated today he has not briefed President Donald Trump in at least two months and not seen him in person at the White House since June 2, despite a coronavirus resurgence that has strained hospitals and led several states to pause reopening, due too the fact the residents of those States are dropping like flies.
> 
> Fauci responded to reports he had not appeared as often on television as he had earlier in the pandemic, saying his reputation for "speaking the truth at all times and not sugar-coating things" could be "one of the reasons why I haven’t been on television very much lately."
> That seems to be the case with all of Trumps Administrators in this farce of a Presidency.
> ...


Governor Polis calls it 'western spirit'

it means narcissist redneck, who doesn't give a flying fvck about anyone but themselves; their motto is 'i'm going to do what's right for me'.

i don't know what state you're in, but colorado makes up in redneck for all the other states.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the answer: discipline over 'muh fredums'- everyone wore a mask:
> 
> *Japan asked people to take care, stay away from crowded places, wear masks and wash their hands - and by and large, that is exactly what most people have done.*
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4620435
> 
> View attachment 4620436


"We had nobody in the drone,” the president expounds after Iran’s strike.

really?

his niece confirmed his IQ is 78.


----------



## topcat (Jul 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Dr. Fauci, the nation's top infectious disease expert & the only one in this fucked up Administration that seemingly knows what he is doing in relation to the Virus, is Trumps Arch-Nemesis now because he speaks the truth about COVID-19, stated today he has not briefed President Donald Trump in at least two months and not seen him in person at the White House since June 2, despite a coronavirus resurgence that has strained hospitals and led several states to pause reopening, due too the fact the residents of those States are dropping like flies.
> 
> Fauci responded to reports he had not appeared as often on television as he had earlier in the pandemic, saying his reputation for "speaking the truth at all times and not sugar-coating things" could be "one of the reasons why I haven’t been on television very much lately."
> That seems to be the case with all of Trumps Administrators in this farce of a Presidency.
> ...


When I was a kid, the only ones wearing their ball cap backward were catchers and jokers. Jeez, that's a dumb look.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> why not? bet you're going to say it has to do with microns.


It should work to stop the most common way of transmitting the virus -- inhaling fine droplets of spit, saliva and water vapor from the mouths and airways of people who are infected. I don't know about aerosols of dry fine particles that can float in the air for quite a while after an infected person leaves an area. These small (<5um), stable and long lasting particles are becoming more of a concern as we learn more about this new virus.

_








What You Need to Know About Air Purifiers and the Coronavirus


Can an air purifier kill coronavirus? No. But Consumer Reports' experts explain how an air purifier could help protect your family if someone at home is sick with COVID-19.



www.consumerreports.org





HEPA filters are very effective, certified to capture 99.97 percent of particles that are precisely 0.3 micron in diameter. (Particles that size are perfectly suited to maneuver through the filter’s fibers, while larger and smaller particles, because of the various ways they move in the air, crash into the structure.) 
The novel coronavirus itself is 0.125 microns, but Marr says the droplets it travels in—when people cough, talk, or breathe—initially are larger, around 1 micron. That's a size easily captured by HEPA filters.

James Dickerson, CR’s chief science officer echoes the consensus that air purifiers could help in some situations, _

If a person spends all day with the public and doesn't want to wear the proven effective and approved n95 masks, it's a better alternative to the simple surgical masks that aren't all that effective at stopping air borne particles from being inhaled. It's your 175 bucks to spend as you like. Me, I'd either wear the proven effective and cheaper mask if I were working with the public.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> why not? bet you're going to say it has to do with microns.


I bet ya. But could hurt I guess. Let us know how it works out for ya.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2020)

has anyone seen this?

download an app..skillz.com..to gamble? from your phone i guess, it looks like you play cards of some sort and they give you $10 to sign up and play with just like Trump Plaza Casino in AC

i thought that was against the law? like selling drugs over the internet.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> I bet ya. But could hurt I guess. Let us know how it works out for ya.


Covid microns come in on other fluids but by themselves are very unstable, erratic zig-zag..they're looking to be attached to something..it's kind of interesting in that it has a two speed hepa fan so you could exercise and it's sealed from the outside.

was looking for others' opinions on pandemic gadgetry.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Covid microns come in on other fluids but by themselves are very unstable, erratic zig-zag..they're looking to be attached to something..it's kind of interesting in that it has a two speed hepa fan so you could exercise and sealed from the outside.


Perfect!!! Can’t wait to hear how it works for you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> his niece confirmed his IQ is 78.


He must have been given at least one IQ test in his life, dunno if Fred ever got him examined by a shrink, but during his education he must have been administered a few. He failed them like everything else (he knows this). I think it is fair to say that Donald doesn't have much "operational intelligence", he does have a particular skill set though, like some of the autistic can tell you the day of the week in the the year in 2050 in a second or two. Donald's special talent is bullying, lying fluently and seductively, and corrupting others, he has a talent as many psychopaths do of spotting the moral weakness in others, it is a universal trait of con men, the vast majority of whom are sociopaths (the correct term). Psychopaths are less impulsive, more intelligent often less obviously narcissistic and more calculating than sociopaths, who are more manipulative, that is my personal distinction, but it is really a distinction without a difference. These are just pigeonholes for the brain damaged, the socially and emotionally retarded. A Canadian guy called Hare was an authority on psychopathy and developed the standardized PCR-L test to quantify and qualify the affliction, MRI brain scans have since been used to confirm these empirical checklist based diagnosis. This is a spectrum disorder and can range from your average selfish asshole, to racists with low empathy scores, up to full blown psychos like Donald.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He must have been given at least one IQ test in his life, dunno if Fred ever got him examined by a shrink, but during his education he must have been administered a few. He failed them like everything else (he knows this). I think it is fair to say that Donald doesn't have much "operational intelligence", he does have a particular skill set though, like some of the autistic can tell you the day of the week in the the year in 2050 in a second or two. Donald's special talent is bullying, lying fluently and seductively, and corrupting others, he has a talent as many psychopaths do of spotting the moral weakness in others, it is a universal trait of con men, the vast majority of whom are sociopaths (the correct term). Psychopaths are less impulsive, more intelligent often less obviously narcissistic and more calculating than sociopaths, who are more manipulative, that is my personal distinction, but it is really a distinction without a difference. These are just pigeonholes for the brain damaged, the socially and emotionally retarded. A Canadian guy called Hare was an authority on psychopathy and developed the standardized PCR-L test to quantify and qualify the affliction, MRI brain scans have since been used to confirm these empirical checklist based diagnosis. This is a spectrum disorder and can range from your average selfish asshole, to racists with low empathy scores, up to full blown psychos like Donald.


yes, reference to Hare was in the essay i posted regarding trumpy* being a psychopath and how the diagnoses came about..i learned a lot from that of which, sadly, there is no fix for one missing gray matter..the best that we could do is not having this person in your life


----------



## topcat (Jul 10, 2020)

Ol' lady Karen.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> Ol' lady Karen.


that's why Japan didn't have any pandemic issue because their people are disciplined and cooperated with their government when asked..is it too much to ask to help save the life of another?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> Ol' lady Karen.


Good for Costco.

People like that old lady are why Oregon is seeing a spike in transmission of coronavirus.


----------



## topcat (Jul 10, 2020)

Nothing comes across like reading a transcript of what the boy says.









Trump still struggling to articulate his agenda for a second term


The president has been asked three times in the last two weeks to name his top priority items for a second term — and he has struggled to name them.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> Ol' lady Karen.


These psychos are everywhere. They are swimming in misery and have mental health issues. How are we supposed to deal with these people ? Stun gun em or handcuff them or punch them in the face?
Oh I know ! Call security !!!!!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> "We had nobody in the drone,” the president expounds after Iran’s strike.
> 
> really?
> 
> his niece confirmed his IQ is 78.


Ya pretty sure that gem was widely quoted at the time.

78 seems close. Remember back in 15, 16, 17 the giggling, groveling cucks breathlessly talking about 3 dimensional chess and how no one could keep up with trump's intellect. Lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 10, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Good for Costco.
> 
> People like that old lady are why Oregon is seeing a spike in transmission of coronavirus.


The town I live in just passed a mandatory mask mandate with a $500 fine starting tomorrow. Protests are expected tomorrow. Lol
This same mayor bowed down to these anti maskers 2 months ago and caved in and said we didn’t have enough police force To enforce Back then . It even made national news . I guess we now how more police force. Now that some very notable folks in town are dying of the Covid .


----------



## hillbill (Jul 10, 2020)

If trump would have began to wear a mask and encouraged everyone to do so, there would be nothing political about a mask.
Tens of thousands of people in America that are now dead or seriously ill would be healthy today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> If trump would have began to wear a mask and encouraged everyone to do so, there would be nothing political about a mask.
> Tens of thousands of people in America that are now dead or seriously ill would be healthy today.


I agree it sends the wrong message but there are still the mentally deranged and the criminally insane that need to be carefully monitored by social workers and they are not. They make up quite a large portion of the population, unfortunately.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> "We had nobody in the drone,” the president expounds after Iran’s strike.
> 
> really?
> 
> his niece confirmed his IQ is 78.


I still think he hired a chimp to take the test. And I thought it was 73. Still high from what I’ve seen.


----------



## topcat (Jul 10, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Ya pretty sure that gem was widely quoted at the time.
> 
> 78 seems close. Remember back in 15, 16, 17 the giggling, groveling cucks breathlessly talking about 3 dimensional chess and how no one could keep up with trump's intellect. LolView attachment 4620509


A round of applause for graduating to the big boy glass. Now, we practice using one hand. Who's a good boy? You're a good boy, yes you are!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> has anyone seen this?
> 
> download an app..skillz.com..to gamble? from your phone i guess, it looks like you play cards of some sort and they give you $10 to sign up and play with just like Trump Plaza Casino in AC
> 
> i thought that was against the law? like selling drugs over the internet.


I know some poker sites did this 15 years ago.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> If trump would have began to wear a mask and encouraged everyone to do so, there would be nothing political about a mask.
> Tens of thousands of people in America that are now dead or seriously ill would be healthy today.


If the Senate had done its duty, we wouldn't have had Trump treating the epidemic like it was a political problem and literally killing thousands. Say what you like about Pence (and I'm one of his detractors) but he'd have at least worn a damn mask.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

*Chris Hayes: GOP Is Becoming A Pro-Virus Party Before Our Eyes | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes on GOP: “This party is intellectually bankrupt, and entirely unable to meet the moment. It is so corroded ... that it will revolt against one of its own members when they do something right to fight the plague to save lives. It’s becoming a pro-COVID party before our eyes.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

Donald's covid red state rampage continues and is just getting started, it will be a fuckng disaster.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Report Shows Virus Surge Is Driven By States That Were Among First To Reopen | Deadline | MSNBC*





A look into how states whose governors took Trump’s advice and reopened early are now seeing their case numbers skyrocket, as Trump mounts a new pressure campaign to reopen schools.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

*Steve Schmidt On Ted Cruz, Josh Hawley: ‘Small And Silly Men At A Serious Hour’ | All In | MSNBC*





Steve Schmidt on GOP leaders: “Not only are they demagogues and silly people, they’re just empty vessels. They’re the type of soulless men and women we see in this terrible age that care nothing of the ideas and ideals of this country.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2020)

Does this qualify as fixing stupid?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Covid microns come in on other fluids but by themselves are very unstable, erratic zig-zag..they're looking to be attached to something..it's kind of interesting in that it has a two speed hepa fan so you could exercise and it's sealed from the outside.
> 
> was looking for others' opinions on pandemic gadgetry.


Erratic zig zag ...... they are looking to attach to something????


Fogdog said:


> It should work to stop the most common way of transmitting the virus -- inhaling fine droplets of spit, saliva and water vapor from the mouths and airways of people who are infected. I don't know about aerosols of dry fine particles that can float in the air for quite a while after an infected person leaves an area. These small (<5um), stable and long lasting particles are becoming more of a concern as we learn more about this new virus.
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking that question. I have been designing systems for the last 6 weeks for the now mandatory dentist offices and the filter in that mask is not even a true HEPA. Yes I’m sure it offers the same if not a bit better protection than a cloth mask but that’s not even a given. I think it’s pretty much bullshit hype. Check out the MERV rating 13 lol. Our systems either use high voltage or UVC to destroy the virus and have a MERV 17 filter (true hepa). A MERV 13 filter is a medium priced furnace filter.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Does this qualify as fixing stupid?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620896View attachment 4620898View attachment 4620899View attachment 4620900


If true it’s actually kind of sad that someone would lose their life by following the advice of the president (saying that made my stomach turn ). The guy needs to just go. I see Disney World opened today....... woohoo. I also see abandon hasn’t the balls to come back and admit his projections could have been wrong...... Texas at max capacity, hard choices of who lives and dies about to be a reality I fear .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 11, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> I also see abandon hasn’t the balls to come back and admit his projections could have been wrong.


I know I’ve said it before but, I sure miss that guy.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

This will be a very grim week in many “red” states.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

Tyson Foods has 9000 employees with COVID. 25 dead so we can have Chicken Nuggets.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Does this qualify as fixing stupid?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620896View attachment 4620898View attachment 4620899View attachment 4620900


i'm sure he had co-morbidity..just look at him.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Tyson Foods has 9000 employees with COVID. 25 dead so we can have Chicken Nuggets.


muh-fredums.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I know I’ve said it before but, I sure miss that guy.


he's disappeared for long stretches before that i thought he was dead or just moved on.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

Little choice, especially after fat prick had John Tyson to the White House and had Cicken and Meat Packing “Essential”More chicken plant workers are dying for Murica than military. No pension, no Purple Heart. Many are black and Hispanic.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Erratic zig zag ...... they are looking to attach to something????
> 
> Thanks for taking that question. I have been designing systems for the last 6 weeks for the now mandatory dentist offices and the filter in that mask is not even a true HEPA. Yes I’m sure it offers the same if not a bit better protection than a cloth mask but that’s not even a given. I think it’s pretty much bullshit hype. Check out the MERV rating 13 lol. Our systems either use high voltage or UVC to destroy the virus and have a MERV 17 filter (true hepa). A MERV 13 filter is a medium priced furnace filter.


that's why i posted the link..so you thanked @Fogdog for his insightful answer and i was just 'run along little girl and humor yourself if you wish'..?

gee, thanks.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Little choice, especially after fat prick had John Tyson to the White House and had Cicken and Meat Packing “Essential”More chicken plant workers are dying for Murica than military. No pension, no Purple Heart. Many are black and Hispanic.


it's for the better good- the billionaires' companies.

who's going to work them when we're all dead?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

The food processing system is really complex and closely timed for growing and processing, chickens are only 6 weeks old on your table. At 10 weeks they would all be dead if left to live.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Tyson Foods has 9000 employees with COVID. 25 dead so we can have Chicken Nuggets.


So the wealthy can profit for our desire for nuggets.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

Frozen seafood and vegetables are also having trouble, always “Winter” in those plants. Animals and fruit and veggies continue to enter the system. Farmers are giving away pigs in parts of USA.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The food processing system is really complex and closely timed for growing and processing, chickens are only 6 weeks old on your table. *At 10 weeks they would all be dead if left to live.*


why? do they over grow them like i heard, or is it a myth..i don't know much about this except when i moved to colorado and working way out east is the greeley meat processing plant and once again started questioning 'nothing with a face' principle- the outrage becomes deep and i'll go for a year or two as a pescatarian.

why oh why was barbeque invented?

one of my co-workers said he tried to get hired there for years and keeps getting turned down (whyyyyyyyyyyy would you want to?) for some reason he thinks it's a prestigious job..is it?

please enlighten if you wish


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Frozen seafood and vegetables are also having trouble, always “Winter” in those plants. Animals and fruit and veggies continue to enter the system. *Farmers are giving away pigs in parts of USA.*


as they should instead of euthanizing.

did you know the single, most effective way of reducing your carbon footprint that really make a difference that can be measured? don't eat meat.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

All big food companies have in-house Genetics Department, not near the antibiotics or steroids in use these days. They also employ scientists in plant or animal nutrition. 

They could get more distance between workers if they slowed the line speed (big subject in the industry). Profit, efficiency increases dramatically at a certain line speed.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> If true it’s actually kind of sad that someone would lose their life by following the advice of the president (saying that made my stomach turn ). The guy needs to just go. I see Disney World opened today....... woohoo. I also see abandon hasn’t the balls to come back and admit his projections could have been wrong...... Texas at max capacity, hard choices of who lives and dies about to be a reality I fear .


what was abandons projections?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2020)

Just left the Walmer. A fat white lady three feet away from me with no mask sneezed and made no attempt to cover it. I rudely said "thank you for wearing a mask.". She loudly said, "fer what, a HOAX?"

I turned to her husband and stage whispered, "I'm sorry, I didn't know she was retarded", and walked away.



Sometimes the oldies are the best choice.


----------



## topcat (Jul 11, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I still think he hired a chimp to take the test. And I thought it was 73. Still high from what I’ve seen.


Now the chimp has to sue him for his pay.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Just left the Walmer. A fat white lady three feet away from me with no mask sneezed and made no attempt to cover it. I rudely said "thank you for wearing a mask.". She loudly said, "fer what, a HOAX?"
> 
> I turned to her husband and stage whispered, "I'm sorry, I didn't know she was retarded", and walked away.
> 
> ...


she shed all over you..now you get to take it back to your wife and kid..and wait.

once they start knowing people they'll get with the program, but in the mean time many will die in the process..'how could we have known?'


----------



## topcat (Jul 11, 2020)

Individual 1's theme.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I still think he hired a chimp to take the test. And I thought it was 73. Still high from what I’ve seen.


i got the 78, from Mary Trumps book teaser..i believe the 73, was someone who 'places' a presidents IQ through observation.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i got the 78, from Mary Trumps book teaser..i believe the 73, was someone who 'places' a presidents IQ through observation.


Sad that we are discussing a presidents IQ in such a range.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sad that we are discussing a presidents IQ in such a range.


well when you're at that level every point makes a difference.


----------



## topcat (Jul 11, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Does this qualify as fixing stupid?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620896View attachment 4620898View attachment 4620899View attachment 4620900


Right to life, right to die, his choice.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

Just think of all the time trumpies have had to watch or hear Hannity, Alex Jones, Glen Beck, Tucker the fucker, Ingram, Pat Robertson,Paula White, Falwell, Kenny Copeland and all that other White Trash Media. Millions of hopelessly and willfully ignorant fuckers that are sure they know more than professional scientists.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Just think of all the time trumpies have had to watch or hear Hannity, Alex Jones, Glen Beck, Tucker the fucker, Ingram, Pat Robertson,Paula White, Falwell, Kenny Copeland and all that other White Trash Media. Millions of hopelessly and willfully ignorant fuckers that are sure they know more than professional scientists.


i still have a question about chickens at 10 weeks and why they can't survive past that?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

They die, heart can’t keep up with growth, people ought to know the cost of cheap food demanded by Americans.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i still have a question about chickens at 10 weeks and why they can't survive past that?


you don’t want to know


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> you don’t want to know


okay..thank you, i don't wish to have nightmares.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

Domestic turkeys cannot breed naturally.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what was abandons projections?


That it would run its course, herd immunity would prevail and hospitals would be in fine shape without a lockdown......... unless you had another take on it.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

4 meat processing companies supply 80% of American meat supply.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

USA don’t know what the fuck Monopoly or Antitrust mean.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Just left the Walmer. A fat white lady three feet away from me with no mask sneezed and made no attempt to cover it. I rudely said "thank you for wearing a mask.". She loudly said, "fer what, a HOAX?"
> 
> I turned to her husband and stage whispered, "I'm sorry, I didn't know she was retarded", and walked away.
> 
> ...


Went to the feed store this morning, all the employees were wearing masks, they told me some customers yell at them for wearing the masks, fucking retards.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Went to the feed store this morning, all the employees were wearing masks, they told me some customers yell at them for wearing the masks, fucking retards.




is this a Golden Corral?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 4 meat processing companies supply 80% of American meat supply.


And it seems Canada’s . Our beef prices have doubled in most places here. I did find a great local butcher that has kept prices lower but they are the exception.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> And it seems Canada’s . Our beef prices have doubled in most places here. I did find a great local butcher that has kept prices lower but they are the exception.


It's just a small part of the price we are all gonna pay for this shit, the Americans will pay more though. If their government doesn't come through with some cash for those folks they won't be buying food, they be starving in the midst of a plague. In the next month or two 20 to 40 million people could be evicted from their homes and will hit the streets. The banking and mortgage system will collapse, unless the government bails out the banks and fucks the people once more, the banks will freeze up and the economy goes down. Run for cover then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> And it seems Canada’s . Our beef prices have doubled in most places here. I did find a great local butcher that has kept prices lower but they are the exception.


I kinda regret not digging up the back yard and planting potatoes...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> And it seems Canada’s . Our beef prices have doubled in most places here. I did find a great local butcher that has kept prices lower but they are the exception.


everything at grocery is $5 or more per item a $50 run is now $80.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I kinda regret not digging up the back yard and planting potatoes...


i picked up a pack of uncooked potatoes with seasoning, $5- potatoes..those little potatoes maybe 8.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i picked up a pack of uncooked potatoes with seasoning, $5- potatoes..those little potatoes maybe 8.


They let millions of tons of them rot in the fields, a responsible government would have figured out a way to deliver them to food banks.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I kinda regret not digging up the back yard and planting potatoes...


Ya it’s the first time I haven’t had a garden in years but the drought is keeping me busy with my other garden


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They let millions of tons of them rot in the fields, a responsible government would have figured out a way to deliver them to food banks.


French fries? Sams with mushrooms that they threw away. I fucking love mushrooms .


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They let millions of tons of them rot in the fields, a responsible government would have figured out a way to deliver them to food banks.


they don't need any more ppe:









Trump administration ends 'Project Airbridge' effort to get supplies to the US | CNN Politics


The last overseas flight to expedite shipment of supplies through the Trump administration's "Project Airbridge" initiative is scheduled to arrive in Ohio on Tuesday, according to the Federal Emergency Management Agency.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4621161


A couple of the best humans on Earth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2020)

*Let's talk about Trump vs the Pediatricians....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> they don't need any more ppe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see, the stable jenus is cutting off supplies of PPE imports when there are shortages, in the very red states that support him most, while they are being assaulted by a pandemic that was largely Trump's and the GOP's fault. Donald is not watching and ignoring the news from those places, the local people are seeing it on the local news and many hear the wail of ambulances in the distance. Think this story will make the local news in red states with overwhelmed hospitals, no PPE and inadequate testing? Think this fiasco orchestrated by Trump the republicans and local republican politicians will harm them on a local, state and the federal level this fall? Redistricting for congress is also happening next year and many states and offices are up for grabs too, if it had to happen, the timing couldn't possibly be better for the democrats. The deaths are just starting in these states and when hospitals are overwhelmed the mortality rate goes up dramatically.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> A couple of the best humans on Earth.


sadly we weren't ready for them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2020)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.










Commissioner who Voted Against Masks in Critical Condition with COVID-19


BY @DemocracyInn St. Johns County Commissioner Paul Waldron caught the coronavirus and went into septic shock after voting against a motion to mandate masks for county employees last week. His daug…




democracyinn.wordpress.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 11, 2020)

Hell just froze over .....
Walter Reed Medical Center.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 11, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hell just froze over .....
> Walter Reed Medical Center.
> 
> View attachment 4621426


I want to make fun of him, but shit it is like watching a fragile vase teetering on a edge, any move and you are afraid it might fuck it up and he takes it off.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> that's why i posted the link..so you thanked @Fogdog for his insightful answer and i was just 'run along little girl and humor yourself if you wish'..?
> 
> gee, thanks.


What link? There’s nothing in the ad that talks about them zigzagging or wanting to attach to something...did I miss that? If I did I apologize and I also apologize if your feels were hurt for answering Fog and not you...how rude of me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2020)

Here is an interesting story and something that could help, if there is reluctance in the USA, what about Canada or Europe? We need every tool in the arsenal and these scientist make some good points about preparation, should studies on convalescent plasma show promise. The USA will not even begin to address the raging epidemic until Trump is gone, then they can begin the hard road back.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









A plasma shot could prevent coronavirus. But feds and makers won't act, scientists say


Scientists have devised a way to use the plasma of COVID-19 survivors for an upper arm injection that could inoculate people against the virus.




news.yahoo.com





*A plasma shot could prevent coronavirus. But feds and makers won't act, scientists say*
It might be the next best thing to a coronavirus vaccine.

Scientists have devised a way to use the antibody-rich blood plasma of COVID-19 survivors for an upper-arm injection that they say could inoculate people against the virus for months.

Using technology that’s been proven effective in preventing other diseases such as hepatitis A, the injections would be administered to high-risk healthcare workers, nursing home patients, or even at public drive-through sites — potentially protecting millions of lives, the doctors and other experts say.

The two scientists who spearheaded the proposal — an 83-year-old shingles researcher and his counterpart, an HIV gene therapy expert — have garnered widespread support from leading blood and immunology specialists, including those at the center of the nation’s COVID-19 plasma research.

But the idea exists only on paper. Federal officials have twice rejected requests to discuss the proposal, and pharmaceutical companies — even acknowledging the likely efficacy of the plan — have declined to design or manufacture the shots, according to a Times investigation. The lack of interest in launching development of immunity shots comes amid heightened scrutiny of the federal government’s sluggish pandemic response.

There is little disagreement that the idea holds promise; the dispute is over the timing. Federal health officials and industry groups say the development of plasma-based therapies should focus on treating people who are already sick, not on preventing infections in those who are still healthy.

Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases at the National Institutes of Health, said an upper-arm injection that would function like a vaccine “is a very attractive concept.”

However, he said, scientists should first demonstrate that the coronavirus antibodies that are currently delivered to patients intravenously in hospital wards across the country actually work. “Once you show the efficacy, then the obvious next step is to convert it into an intramuscular” shot.

But scientists who question the delay argue that the immunity shots are easy to scale up and should enter clinical trials immediately. They say that until there’s a vaccine, the shots offer the only plausible method for preventing potentially millions of infections at a critical moment in the pandemic.

“Beyond being a lost opportunity, this is a real head-scratcher,” said Dr. Michael Joyner, a Mayo Clinic researcher who leads a program sponsored by the Food and Drug Administration to capitalize on coronavirus antibodies from COVID-19 survivors. “It seems obvious.”

The use of so-called convalescent plasma has already become widespread. More than 28,000 patients have already received the IV treatment, and preliminary data suggest that the method is safe. Researchers are also looking at whether the IV drip products would prevent new infections from taking root.

The antibodies in plasma can be concentrated and delivered to patients through a type of drug called immune globulin, or IG, which can be given through either an IV drip or a shot. IG shots have for decades been used to prevent an array of diseases; the IG shot that prevents hepatitis A was first licensed in 1944. They are available to treat patients who have recently been exposed to hepatitis B, tetanus, varicella and rabies.

Yet for the coronavirus, manufacturers are only developing an intravenous solution of IG
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> that's why i posted the link..so you thanked @Fogdog for his insightful answer and i was just 'run along little girl and humor yourself if you wish'..?
> 
> gee, thanks.


What you said:

_"Covid microns come in on other fluids but by themselves are very unstable, erratic zig-zag..they're looking to be attached to something.. "_

A micron is a standard unit of measure, and equals 1-millionth of a meter in length. What is a "Covid micron"? What was the erratic zig-zag thing? Also, the virus is just a tangle of DNA, RNA and protein. It can't see and therefore doesn't look for anything. 

Dudley was being polite. He's an engineer and must have been just as mystified as I was by your comment. He was being nice. Something I admit I am not. I just let it slide until you started whining about being treated like a child. Do you prefer being treated like an ignoramus?


----------



## topcat (Jul 11, 2020)

Stress buster. Jorma Kaukonen and Jack Casady. Hot Tuna.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2020)

topcat said:


> Stress buster. Jorma Kaukonen and Jack Casady. Hot Tuna.


Don Ross Canadian guy, wanna hear clean? One take and no screwing around.


----------



## topcat (Jul 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> A couple of the best humans on Earth.


The only candidate I voted for that won.
Edit: I've voted for losing Democrats, or third party candidates for my own peace of mind. Voting Republican has never been an option.


----------



## topcat (Jul 11, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Gee, that's too bad."


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lard ass? he's a goner..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2020)

topcat said:


> Stress buster. Jorma Kaukonen and Jack Casady. Hot Tuna.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I want to make fun of him, but shit it is like watching a fragile vase teetering on a edge, any move and you are afraid it might fuck it up and he takes it off.


all they need to do is tell him how great he looks and he'll have one on 24/7.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> What link? There’s nothing in the ad that talks about them zigzagging or wanting to attach to something...did I miss that? If I did I apologize and I also apologize if your feels were hurt for answering Fog and not you...how rude of me.








The Electronic HEPA Filtering Face Mask - Hammacher Schlemmer


This is the HEPA filter face mask with a built-in, two-speed micro electric fan that provides boosted airflow compared to a typical mask.



www.hammacher.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hell just froze over .....
> Walter Reed Medical Center.
> 
> View attachment 4621426


----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> all they need to do is tell him how great he looks and he'll have one on 24/7.


He claims he likes the way it looks on him. "I look like the Lone Ranger." (The Lone Ranger wore a mask that covers his _eyes_, not his mouth and nose.)


----------



## hillbill (Jul 12, 2020)

Lone Ranger had one chin.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Lone Ranger had one chin.


And no vagina stuck to it..........cunt face?????


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 12, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> And no vagina stuck to it..........cunt face?????


He certainly cunt face up to his many disastrous mistakes.


----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> And no vagina stuck to it..........cunt face?????


Labia neck leads to sphincter mouth.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> What you said:
> 
> _"Covid microns come in on other fluids but by themselves are very unstable, erratic zig-zag..they're looking to be attached to something.. "_
> 
> ...


ask your physics friends about Brownian Motion.

notice how i don't disparage you as you do me.

there is much to learn from others, if you wish..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



the red patch between 'U' and 'S' is Denver.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

is it me or did the Canadians re-purpose unused cups from last hockey season, eh? hheyyyyyyy, wait a minute..you can'y fool us Americans.



porkbun.com | parked domain


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> is it me or did the Canadians re-purpose unused cups from last hockey season, eh? hheyyyyyyy, wait a minute..you can'y fool us Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> porkbun.com | parked domain


I wouldn’t market it like that! )


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wouldn’t market it like that! )


eau de trudeau


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


what's really funny is they are a very small percentage of the population but most vocal..so it seems like there's a lot.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the red patch between 'U' and 'S' is Denver.


Stay safe.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Stay safe.


i've been 'safer at home' this whole time and order everything i can in..amazon is here 3-4 times a day with daily fedex, ups and usps..i wear a mask everywhere i must go..remember, i know 2 people who had it..that's considered healthy after? *THAT *lingering cough?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

horse out; close barn door









Lindsey Graham says he will ask Mueller to testify before Senate Judiciary Committee


Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham, the chairman of the powerful Senate Judiciary Committee, said Sunday that he will grant a request by Democrats to have former special counsel Robert Mueller testify about his investigation before the committee.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> ask your physics friends about Brownian Motion.
> 
> notice how i don't disparage you as you do me.
> 
> there is much to learn from others, if you wish..


 The virus does not zigzag around and does not try and attach itself to surfaces. The Brownian theory you speak of does not apply to molecules in the air as they are randomly moved by the air currents. What Brownian is stating is that when there is a change of state (in a enclosed vessel there is a corresponding movement of molecules, my discipline (refrigeration and HVAC) is based on change of state and energy transfer jsyk....... good try though. Let’s review shall we.... you sarcastically bet I was going to talk about the viruses size which is basically the whole point of a mask. The mask you referred to is not even a true hepa but more a cheap furnace filter and yes with everything Covid most things are hype and bullshit including the mask. Hope this helps clear things up for you.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> The virus does not zigzag around and does not try and attach itself to surfaces. *The Brownian theory you speak of does not apply to molecules in the air as they are randomly moved by the air currents*. What Brownian is stating is that when there is a change of state (in a enclosed vessel there is a corresponding movement of molecules, my discipline (refrigeration and HVAC) is based on change of state and energy transfer jsyk....... good try though. Let’s review shall we.... you sarcastically bet I was going to talk about the viruses size which is basically the whole point of a mask. The mask you referred to is not even a true hepa but more a cheap furnace filter and yes with everything Covid most things are hype and bullshit including the mask. Hope this helps clear things up for you.


actually, it does + not all molecules are carried by air current such as a room with no ventilation- the outdoors is not as big of a concern as indoors.

i'm aware of the hype with gadgets which is why i asked for professional opinion from our library of members.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> actually, it does + not all molecules are carried by air current such as a room with no ventilation- the outdoors is not as big of a concern as indoors.


There is always movement due thermal differences ..... next!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> There is always movement due thermal differences ..... next!


but typically not like outside unless you choose it to be..your turn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> actually, it does + not all molecules are carried by air current such as a room with no ventilation- the outdoors is not as big of a concern as indoors.
> 
> i'm aware of the hype with gadgets which is why i asked for professional opinion from our library of members.


Einstein figured this one out, literally, so don't feel so bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> ask your physics friends about Brownian Motion.
> 
> notice how i don't disparage you as you do me.
> 
> there is much to learn from others, if you wish..


A micron is one-millionth of a meter. What is a covid micron? Brownian motion is better described as random movement, not zig-zags.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> There is always movement due thermal differences ..... next!


I'll know who to hit up for delta T calculations on my water cooled grow lights, except capacity is orders of magnitude above load!  Besides I made them from junk anyway.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

Medifino


Medifino



www.medifino.us


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Medifino
> 
> 
> Medifino
> ...


Those are really neat!
I wouldn’t mind trying one . They would be great for the hearing impaired.
I am trying to design a mask with plastic without sewing it together.
These is my first attempts with HoT glue which I am not going to use anymore .




I have already spent like over 40 bucks on some special “ killer “ masks. So it’s time I start designing and making my owns .
The Chucky , childs play mask I bought from an independent Canadian designer and I am sooo disappointed!

It’s cute fabric but is too loose. I am just going use it on my Chucky Doll.

The other 2 KILLER masks I am still waiting for .



One is in color and the other black and white .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

Haven't we seen this movie before, Lindsey's home state, maybe he should visit the sick...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Inside An Overcrowded South Carolina ICU Where COVID-19 Patients Fear For Their Lives | NBC News NOW*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Haven't we seen this movie before, Lindsey's home state, maybe he should visit the sick...
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Inside An Overcrowded South Carolina ICU Where COVID-19 Patients Fear For Their Lives | NBC News NOW*


Omg I’m wearing the same outfit!
I could only watch about 1 minute then I got bored.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

their deaths are going to be so high once it's had opportunity to set in and cause complication- two weeks by 7/31, Florida will become a mass grave.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Omg I’m wearing the same outfit!
> I could only watch about 1 minute then I got bored.


white shirt, red tie?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those are really neat!
> I wouldn’t mind trying one . They would be great for the hearing impaired.
> I am trying to design a mask with plastic without sewing it together.
> These is my first attempts with HoT glue which I am not going to use anymore .
> ...


they're pretty cheap like $15.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> white shirt, red tie?


No silly! Yellow gown, face shield, N 95 and surgical mask on top. Hair net and gloves!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> they're pretty cheap like $15.


That’s too much for me. I am a health care provider and should get em for free


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those are really neat!
> I wouldn’t mind trying one . They would be great for the hearing impaired.
> I am trying to design a mask with plastic without sewing it together.
> These is my first attempts with HoT glue which I am not going to use anymore .
> ...


Here get the genuine article, wear an N95 under it though...


*Plague Doctor Mask Long Nose Bird Beak*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here get the genuine article, wear an N95 under it though...
> View attachment 4622284
> 
> *Plague Doctor Mask Long Nose Bird Beak*


Why not, Okie is governed by superstition, this is not too far a reach from the state government's policies, they are about as science driven as this...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here get the genuine article, wear an N95 under it though...
> View attachment 4622284
> 
> *Plague Doctor Mask Long Nose Bird Beak*


That’s dope!
I found you the perfect mask DIY!!! It even has Zinc in it!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why not, Okie is governed by superstition, this is not too far a reach from the state government's policies, they are about as science driven as this...


You don’t need to tell me. I have been dealing with these morons now for over a year!! And my boss got the Covid now That stupid Okie is only now sending team messages about social distancing and masks. Now that everyone is getting it!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> but typically not like outside unless you choose it to be..your turn.


I’ve made my point lol.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 12, 2020)

No ties anymore 
Ceptin for tyedyed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You don’t need to tell me. I have been dealing with these morons now for over a year!! And my boss got the Covid now That stupid Okie is only now sending team messages about social distancing and masks. Now that everyone is getting it!


Sorry for laughing, but you seem to see some irony here.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sorry for laughing, but you seem to see some irony here.


Totally. She gave me shit for social distancing and asking for N 95 masks 4 months ago and now she is sick for being so stupid and I am one of the few left standing .

So you know what i say to her !


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You don’t need to tell me. I have been dealing with these morons now for over a year!! And my boss got the Covid now That stupid Okie is only now sending team messages about social distancing and masks. Now that everyone is getting it!


praise jesus! a miracle!

sad, the 136k dead were all fetuses once..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> praise jesus! a miracle!
> 
> sad, the 136k dead were all fetuses once..


They think Jesus is gonnA save them From the Covid. The mask mandate couldn’t go into effect until after church on Sunday. 
Florida is even worse!
the hospitals are at capacity and Disney World just opened up for super spreading .


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here get the genuine article, wear an N95 under it though...
> View attachment 4622284
> 
> *Plague Doctor Mask Long Nose Bird Beak*


crazy they knew exchange of breath and proximity were to blame but little else hence the 'beak' length to keep you at a distance and not breathe the patients breath.

@Fogdog would you like to add something?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They think Jesus is gonnA save them From the Covid. The mask mandate couldn’t go into effect until after church on Sunday.
> Florida is even worse!
> the hospitals are at capacity and Disney World just opened up for super spreading .
> View attachment 4622350


they're seriously crazy because if they were able to meet a recovered person, they may not be as quick to open..but that's an issue, many don't know anyone- yet..and once they do it'll be too late..of the 2 people i know, 1 got it from the VA and the other during work picking up labs with sick people still walking in to urgent care creating clouds of covid funk..they both have this really bad deep permanent cough now.

when you hear this cough there is absolutely no mistaking it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> they're seriously crazy because if they were able to meet a recovered person, they may not be as quick to open..but that's an issue, many don't know anyone- yet..and once they do it'll be too late..of the 2 people i know, 1 got it from the VA and the other during work picking up labs with sick people still walking in to urgent care creating clouds of covid funk..they both have this really bad deep permanent cough now.
> 
> when you hear this cough there is absolutely no mistaking it.


The first thing I do when they get to the ER is fit them with a mask and make sure they are comfortable in the mask . Sometimes I go through 3 different styles of mask until I find the one that they feel most comfortable with. They are severely struggling with breathing so I try to get them as comfortable with their mask so they don’t feel like pulling it off. It’s very sad to watch them struggle . I am doing my best to keep everyone as safe as possible while providing as much comfort as possible.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> crazy they knew exchange of breath and proximity were to blame but little else hence the 'beak' length to keep you at a distance and not breathe the patients breath.
> 
> @Fogdog would you like to add something?


I'm not much on fashion. My wife, on the other hand, she has style and pays attention to colors. I don't think that one would match her taste in apparel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They think Jesus is gonnA save them From the Covid. The mask mandate couldn’t go into effect until after church on Sunday.
> Florida is even worse!
> the hospitals are at capacity and Disney World just opened up for super spreading .
> View attachment 4622350


Why not, Donald is going after the kids now, pushing school reopening in the midst of a fucking public health catastrophe, trust that psychopathic asshole with your children's health and safety? Jesus Christ there is no bottom for him or the GOP.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not much on fashion. My *wife*, on the other hand, she has style and pays attention to colors. I don't think that one would match her taste in apparel.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why not, Donald is going after the kids now, pushing school reopening in the midst of a fucking public health catastrophe, trust that psychopathic asshole with your children's health and safety? Jesus Christ there is no bottom for him or the GOP.
> View attachment 4622369


in passing i heard something on school opening from a FOX pundit..*'you know, life means having to take chances, and the sooner children realize, the better'.*


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll know who to hit up for delta T calculations on my water cooled grow lights, except capacity is orders of magnitude above load!  Besides I made them from junk anyway.


If your out this way stop in and I’ll give you my window shaker I made into a 10,000 btu chiller, shut down the indoor grow a couple of years ago so it’s just taking up space .


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


my marriage be like


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> If your out this way stop in and I’ll give you my window shaker I made into a 10,000 btu chiller, shut down the indoor grow a couple of years ago so it’s just taking up space .


Don't need a chiller I run ambient and the water just moves the heat around and recovers it in winter, instead of blowing a ton of air through the carbon filter and out the vent. A car radiator can dissipate many kilowatts of power, if the delta T is high enough, I'm only looking to dump about a kilowatt of heat through the cooling system (1900 watts total) Keeps the grow cool as I want and quiet too except for the circulating fan. Lamps are protected with a 50 C thermal cutoff switch mounted on the cooling bars and in series with the hot, WELL GROUNDED TOO! I don't grow in july and august, but have 4 beauties in the backyard for a summer experiment with a new strain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> shut down the indoor grow a couple of years ago so it’s just taking up space .


I'm so lazy I have a gardener come in and do the day to day heavy lifting, a sharecropper if you will, but a very well rewarded one! Yes we social distance, he comes in the basement door and does his thing, I insisted on it when this shit started.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm so lazy I have a gardener come in and do the day to day heavy lifting, a sharecropper if you will, but a very well rewarded one! Yes we social distance, he comes in the basement door and does his thing, I insisted on it when this shit started.


make sure you clean the air in the room that he works, if he's in one breathing for more than a few minutes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> make sure you clean the air in the room that he works, if he's in one breathing for more than a few minutes.


He comes in in the morning and I'm often in bed, I don't go down too much and usually hours after, the basement windows are open a bit too and there is always air drawing through the flower room and out the filter. He also knows not to show up sick and we do a lot of our communications by text and phone. Life is so much easier when you can trust people and I trust him, he is also a meditation student.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> my marriage be like
> 
> View attachment 4622447


Mine be like.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why not, Donald is going after the kids now, pushing school reopening in the midst of a fucking public health catastrophe, trust that psychopathic asshole with your children's health and safety? Jesus Christ there is no bottom for him or the GOP.
> View attachment 4622369


That’s so funny. It’s so true. This is going to get interesting. The poor children. He is a real sick 0. 
oh I meant to tell you , I feel like 110% better now after taken my 50,000Vit d pill every week for the past 8 weeks . I have so much more energy and don’t get exhausted anymore. I am never tired during the day. It’s really revitalized my life. I wish I had done this about 5 years ago. I see the doc tomorrow and will get my blood tested for my current V D level and see how much it’s changed and see what the doc wants me take to keep my levels up. I feel like a new person . I also started taking an anti anxiety medicine and it’s really helping me as well.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The first thing I do when they get to the ER is fit them with a mask and make sure they are comfortable in the mask . Sometimes I go through 3 different styles of mask until I find the one that they feel most comfortable with. They are severely struggling with breathing so I try to get them as comfortable with their mask so they don’t feel like pulling it off. It’s very sad to watch them struggle . I am doing my best to keep everyone as safe as possible while providing as much comfort as possible.


It is good they have someone like you helping them. Please stay safe yourself.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> It is good they have someone like you helping them. Please stay safe yourself.


Its a pleasure , No Worries.... I got this!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 12, 2020)

"My patient caught Covid-19 twice. So long to herd immunity hopes?"


Emerging cases of Covid-19 reinfection suggest herd immunity could be wishful thinking.




www.vox.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> "My patient caught Covid-19 twice. So long to herd immunity hopes?"
> 
> 
> Emerging cases of Covid-19 reinfection suggest herd immunity could be wishful thinking.
> ...


This will be endemic, another common cold, eventually that is, the second round won't be as bad as the first, or so I've read, there is some residual immunity in most. This is nothing to be fucked with though, the first time around might be the last and if not, you might be fucked for life.


----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2020)

It's going to go away. Like a miracle, it's going to go away.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 12, 2020)

Like magic....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Like magic....


There's even a term for it, magical thinking, or good old fashioned denial is the one I prefer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Like magic....


If this keeps up Donald is gonna rack up more dead Americans than Hitler, how many died in the european theater anyway? He might have got there already! It will be a milestone that should be noted and it will probably happen well before the election. Might make a tragic meme, drive home the point with a pickaxe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There's even a term for it, magical thinking, or good old fashioned denial is the one I prefer.


Shit, if this keeps up he will exceed the body count for the entire second world war before inauguration day. Joe will inherit a bankrupt graveyard and he will be pissed, I can practically guarantee it, there will be no transition meetings or briefings, then they would have to explain things to someone and that is impossible for them. Joe will have to start to pick up the pieces from day one and will rush the inauguration, there will be too much to do, too many lives to try and save, I fear the work will end up killing the poor old fucker. This is Joe's time to shine and he will, brightly, even if he burns out doing it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This will be endemic, another common cold, eventually that is, the second round won't be as bad as the first, or so I've read, there is some residual immunity in most. This is nothing to be fucked with though, the first time around might be the last and if not, you might be fucked for life.


Or the body weakened by the first go round is overwhelmed the second time, there are too many unknowns at this point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Or the body weakened by the first go round is overwhelmed the second time, there are too many unknowns at this point.


Not to be trifled with for sure, but it will most likely be with us forever, like the common cold, apparently we've been here before with coronavirus, like they say, there is no cure for the common cold, or a vaccine and there is no guarantee of one either. Getting an annual artificial antibody booster shot might become part of life one day.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2020)

Well from all my reading on corona viruses and covid-19 I've come to the conclusion that a safe and effective vaccine is a pipe dream. The only chance this thing goes away is if there are world wide lock downs like the first Chinese one and that's a even bigger pipe dream, just looking at maga morons proves that. We just have to hope it mutates into a milder form, some scientists say the 1889-1890 pandemic was a corona virus and that it mutated into a milder form and is still with us today as one of the common cold viruses. The alternative is it keeps killing in large numbers till it runs out of people with pre existing conditions that make them susceptible or people with the genetics that make them susceptible. If it isn't eradicated or mutates into something less deadly or they don't come up with a vaccine it will destroy the current world economics and trade system. If not stopped it will transform the planet and destroy the world economy, people don't see it because it's such a slow moving disaster and it's effects will be slow until things reach a breaking point. When I talk to people about it they look at me like I'm one of those crazy guys on a street corner screaming about the end of the world.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2020)

Experts predict that 20 to 28 million evictions will happen in the US by October, if that doesn't scare you, you're brain dead already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well from all my reading on corona viruses and covid-19 I've come to the conclusion that a safe and effective vaccine is a pipe dream. The only chance this thing goes away is if there are world wide lock downs like the first Chinese one and that's a even bigger pipe dream, just looking at maga morons proves that. We just have to hope it mutates into a milder form, some scientists say the 1889-1890 pandemic was a corona virus and that it mutated into a milder form and is still with us today as one of the common cold viruses. The alternative is it keeps killing in large numbers till it runs out of people with pre existing conditions that make them susceptible or people with the genetics that make them susceptible. If it isn't eradicated or mutates into something less deadly or they don't come up with a vaccine it will destroy the current world economics and trade system. If not stopped it will transform the planet and destroy the world economy, people don't see it because it's such a slow moving disaster and it's effects will be slow until things reach a breaking point. When I talk to people about it they look at me like I'm one of those crazy guys on a street corner screaming about the end of the world.


With this bug willful ignorance will kill you and others, it was tailor made to exterminate Trumpers, unfortunately it kills and maims everybody else too. Even when it kills the Trumpers you can't help but feel sorry for the victims of lies and bullshit, there is no victory, there's only sorrow and misery for all. I'm hopeful for a treatment or a somewhat effective vaccine, I'm most hopeful about convalescent plasma and artificial antibody therapies that are beginning to be rolled out in Canada and America, there will be logistical issues with antiviral drugs.

Nobody could keep up with the scale of the catastrophe unfolding in the southern red states in the midst of summer. Republicans killed those folks, just like lining them up against a wall and shooting the poor fuckers, any moron could have seen this coming a mile away. Donald stabbed the very heart of his support and power in the back and kicked them in the face while they are down, Donald is losing in Texas and Florida bigly now and it's gonna get a lot worse there and for him. The GOP are in a panic the senate is not just in play but gone by a long shot, they are gonna break with Trump, but it's too little and far to late.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Experts predict that 20 to 28 million evictions will happen in the US by October, if that doesn't scare you, you're brain dead already.


Here is what Donald is doing to help, looks like Fauci is gonna be fired, Donald is winding up for the pitch.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*As Virus Surges, WH Seeks To Discredit Dr. Fauci | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The White House is seeking to discredit Dr. Anthony Fauci, the country's leading infectious disease expert, as the president works to marginalize Fauci and his warnings about U.S. response to coronavirus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Experts predict that 20 to 28 million evictions will happen in the US by October, if that doesn't scare you, you're brain dead already.


If it seizes up the banking system like in 2008, yer fucked, 30 million people will be fucked and on the street in the midst of a pandemic. People are out of money and the republicans won't give up any money unless you agree to let them raid the treasury again, starve. Millions of tons of food rotted in the fields or were plowed under, hunger will be widespread and food banks won't be able to keep up. Jesus Christ, no wonder he bankrupted a casino, lost his family fortune, owed near 10 billion and ripped off everybody in site. The most unsuccessful man in the world, he even lost when he won the presidency and didn't even want to win.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well from all my reading on corona viruses and covid-19 I've come to the conclusion that a safe and effective vaccine is a pipe dream. The only chance this thing goes away is if there are world wide lock downs like the first Chinese one and that's a even bigger pipe dream, just looking at maga morons proves that. We just have to hope it mutates into a milder form, some scientists say the 1889-1890 pandemic was a corona virus and that it mutated into a milder form and is still with us today as one of the common cold viruses. The alternative is it keeps killing in large numbers till it runs out of people with pre existing conditions that make them susceptible or people with the genetics that make them susceptible. If it isn't eradicated or mutates into something less deadly or they don't come up with a vaccine it will destroy the current world economics and trade system. If not stopped it will transform the planet and destroy the world economy, people don't see it because it's such a slow moving disaster and it's effects will be slow until things reach a breaking point. When I talk to people about it they look at me like I'm one of those crazy guys on a street corner screaming about the end of the world.


Your absolutely right, the World is pretty much fucked
This virus is constantly mutating making a specific effective vaccine almost impossible to attain.
It will boil down simply to the survival of the fittest it seems.
Oh well 
Anyway, enough Debbie Downer shite.
It's time too laugh


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

the word 'spike has been replaced with 'uptick' on the 'rona map..they're lying to us.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2020)

The ones in power know what's coming and choose not to tell the truth to the public. They're hoping people will go back work and school and accept the death all around them as the new normal to save the economy. What would happen if the powers that be went on TV and told the dire truth of the economic collapse coming if things don't change? Would it be worse than it happening without the public being at least warned of the consequences? They obviously think the public will freak and that will speed up the collapse but will it? If the whole ugly truth was told about the virus and the economic ruin that it brings was told to the public would it bring people together under a common goal to save their way of life or would it lead to a sped up of the collapse and chaos?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> If the whole ugly truth was told about the virus and the economic ruin that it brings was told to the public would it bring people together under a common goal to save their way of life or would it lead to a sped up of the collapse and chaos?


This would require federal leadership which unfortunately doesn’t exist right now. We can’t answer your question until that happens.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 13, 2020)

According to my wife who watches Russian news occasionally, Russia has already approved a vaccine for use and reopened summer camps for kids and restaurants for full dining.

Of course, most Russians are wise enough to realize that holds as much water as a colander, so there it is.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With this bug willful ignorance will kill you and others, it was tailor made to exterminate Trumpers,* unfortunately it kills and maims everybody else too.* Even when it kills the Trumpers you can't help but feel sorry for the victims of lies and bullshit, there is no victory, there's only sorrow and misery for all. I'm hopeful for a treatment or a somewhat effective vaccine, I'm most hopeful about convalescent plasma and artificial antibody therapies that are beginning to be rolled out in Canada and America, there will be logistical issues with antiviral drugs.
> 
> Nobody could keep up with the scale of the catastrophe unfolding in the southern red states in the midst of summer. Republicans killed those folks, just like lining them up against a wall and shooting the poor fuckers, any moron could have seen this coming a mile away. Donald stabbed the very heart of his support and power in the back and kicked them in the face while they are down, Donald is losing in Texas and Florida bigly now and it's gonna get a lot worse there and for him. The GOP are in a panic the senate is not just in play but gone by a long shot, they are gonna break with Trump, but it's too little and far to late.


the other countries have shown containment is possible..but you have to want to.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is what Donald is doing to help, looks like Fauci is gonna be fired, Donald is winding up for the pitch.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *As Virus Surges, WH Seeks To Discredit Dr. Fauci | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Fauci will be gone by Wednesday probably, because the wheels are obviously turning for his removal, and he's just going to be Trumps latest scapegoat in his feeble attempts to blame anyone or anything else for his own, very obvious failure to lead this Nation in this historic crisis.
Trump will never change, he just closes his ears to criticism and exiles the critics. 
Great timing, eh?
Trump & COVID-19 at the same fucking time.
I don't believe in God, but lately I'm not so sure about the Devil.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The ones in power know what's coming and choose not to tell the truth to the public. They're hoping people will go back work and school and accept the death all around them as the new normal to save the economy. What would happen if the powers that be went on TV and told the dire truth of the economic collapse coming if things don't change? Would it be worse than it happening without the public being at least warned of the consequences? They obviously think the public will freak and that will speed up the collapse but will it?* If the whole ugly truth was told about the virus and the economic ruin that it brings was told to the public would it bring people together under a common goal to save their way of life or would it lead to a sped up of the collapse and chaos?*


and there *is* a truth *not* being told..in the absence of, there already *is *collapse and chaos.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 13, 2020)

Would anyone be surprised to hear Chuck Woolery being named the new director of NIAID?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

dirty birds of a feather flock together and always come home to roost; and that is when you have most opportunity.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fauci will be gone by Wednesday probably, because the wheels are obviously turning for his removal, and he's just going to be Trumps latest scapegoat in his feeble attempts to blame anyone or anything else for his own, very obvious failure to lead this Nation in this historic crisis.
> Trump will never change, he just closes his ears to criticism and exiles the critics.
> Great timing, eh?
> Trump & COVID-19 at the same fucking time.
> ...


i would've preferred the cartoonist to not have filled in the black of pence's jacket..i just knew this was all fauci's fault!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Experts predict that 20 to 28 million evictions will happen in the US by October, if that doesn't scare you, you're brain dead already.


the courts would be completely overrun..you could pull a Trumpy* to protect yourself easy = bankruptcy and discharge back rent..take heart there is always a process you can tie up.

Trumpy* isn't the only one who can leverage loopholes- educate yourself with the law of your state.

think about it..he's kept himself out of jail this long with an IQ of 78.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Great timing, eh?
> Trump & COVID-19 at the same fucking time.
> I don't believe in God, but lately I'm not so sure about the Devil.


The virus however, did lay bare all of Trump's faults for more to see. Without this Trump definitely gets elected again. It's crazy he still has a chance. Maybe less people will die this way than armageddon happening in his second term.

Now, if that motherfucker should happen to die a slow and agonizing death with this disease, I'm going to fucking church every fucking Sunday. I'm going to fucking donate fucking huge to the fucking collection plate too...............I may even quit fucking swearing.............maybe.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well from all my reading on corona viruses and covid-19 I've come to the conclusion that a safe and effective vaccine is a pipe dream. The only chance this thing goes away is if there are world wide lock downs like the first Chinese one and that's a even bigger pipe dream, just looking at maga morons proves that. We just have to hope it mutates into a milder form, some scientists say the 1889-1890 pandemic was a corona virus and that it mutated into a milder form and is still with us today as one of the common cold viruses. The alternative is it keeps killing in large numbers till it runs out of people with pre existing conditions that make them susceptible or people with the genetics that make them susceptible. If it isn't eradicated or mutates into something less deadly or they don't come up with a vaccine it will destroy the current world economics and trade system. If not stopped it will transform the planet and destroy the world economy, people don't see it because it's such a slow moving disaster and it's effects will be slow until things reach a breaking point. When I talk to people about it they look at me like I'm one of those crazy guys on a street corner screaming about the end of the world.


Six months. 

It's a bit early to throw in the towel. Here is a summary of where we are in understanding this disease, six months in. A section was copied regarding immunity:









Five coronavirus mysteries scientists are still racing to solve


Six months into the outbreak, Nature looks at the pressing questions that researchers are tackling.




www.nature.com





*Six months of coronavirus: the mysteries scientists are still racing to solve*
_From immunity to the role of genetics, Nature looks at five pressing questions about COVID-19 that researchers are tackling.

*What’s the nature of immunity and how long does it last?*
Immunologists are working feverishly to determine what immunity to SARS-CoV-2 could look like, and how long it might last. Much of the effort has focused on ‘neutralizing antibodies’, which bind to viral proteins and directly prevent infection. Studies have found2 that levels of neutralizing antibodies against SARS-CoV-2 remain high for a few weeks after infection, but then typically begin to wane.

However, these antibodies might linger at high levels for longer in people who had particularly severe infections. “The more virus, the more antibodies, and the longer they will last,” says immunologist George Kassiotis of the Francis Crick Institute in London. Similar patterns have been seen with other viral infections, including SARS (severe acute respiratory syndrome). Most people who had SARS lost their neutralizing antibodies after the first few years. But those who had it really severely still had antibodies when re-tested 12 years later, says Kassiotis.

Studies5 of other coronaviruses suggest that ‘sterilizing immunity’, which prevents infection, might last for only a matter of months. But protective immunity, which can prevent or ease symptoms, could last longer than that, says Shane Crotty, a virologist at the La Jolla Institute of Immunology in California. _

Sorry that it's taking so long.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Would anyone be surprised to hear Chuck Woolery being named the new director of NIAID?


We have a reality show host for president, might as well have a game show host running NIAID.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

awesome place to get real news about the rona.









Medical News | Medpage Today


Medpage Today, a medical news service




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2020)

My state has gotten more serious about things because the numbers started rising again. The governor has closed the bars again last week and I just got back from Kroger and the rules this week are more serious. Enter and exist out of one entrance with a manager at the door and you are turned away without a mask, glad to see it. Things were getting way to relaxed with more and more people not wearing masks in stores.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the other countries have shown containment is possible..but you have to want to.


all countries except us.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> My state has gotten more serious about things because the numbers started rising again. The governor has closed the bars again last week and I just got back from Kroger and the rules this week are more serious. Enter and exist out of one entrance with a manager at the door and you are turned away without a mask, glad to see it. Things were getting way to relaxed with more and more people not wearing masks in stores.


yeah they were doing it here too last month i haven't gone today if we're back to the line with one exit and entrance all the maga start fights again with managers..why can't maga just get along with everyone else?

managers have to stand outside to babysit maga..i guarantee you it's management's least favorite activity especially in this heat.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 13, 2020)

A perspective on what happens when people in the Tampa area follow guidelines



The virus doesn't care if the person it infects is not a pansy. That tough guy who calls out people for wearing a mask, and his family, are just meat to it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> A perspective on what happens when people in the Tampa area follow guidelines
> 
> View attachment 4623113
> 
> The virus doesn't care if the person it infects is not a pansy. That tough guy who calls out people for wearing a mask, and his family, are just meat to it.


RIP Mr. Rose.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

Trump is exterminating us without the benefit of gas shower or oven- or family..you get to die alone..those who contract with any significance, i'm convinced will have lifelong respiratory and/or cardiovascular issue.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> RIP Mr. Rose.
> 
> View attachment 4623148


Obviously, my comments on your lack of empathy cut you deep. 

RIP Mr Rose. It is a shame that some people find your last days in pain something to celebrate.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


i electronically filed on 4/4/20:



i also blog against Trumpy*.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


The Fed doesn't print money.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



so did Reese Witherspoon and a whole bunch other alleged progs..i can't wait until the whole list is out to text them my thoughts..i'll make a day of it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the courts would be completely overrun..you could pull a Trumpy* to protect yourself easy = bankruptcy and discharge back rent..take heart there is always a process you can tie up.
> 
> Trumpy* isn't the only one who can leverage loopholes- educate yourself with the law of your state.
> 
> think about it..he's kept himself out of jail this long with an IQ of 78.


Where they put emergency relief from eviction into place they didn't stop landlords from still filing the paperwork. When they end the emergency relief the evictions will start quickly.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2020)

1919


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2020)

They even put a mask on their cat lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2020)

Trump Pushes Conspiracy Theory That Doctors Are Lying About COVID-19 to Damage His Re-Election Chances


As U.S. hits new case number records, the president retweeted the conservative conspiracy theorist and former game show host Chuck Woolery.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Where they put emergency relief from eviction into place they didn't stop landlords from still filing the paperwork. When they end the emergency relief the evictions will start quickly.





captainmorgan said:


> 1919
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623223


funny, they had the same issue back then but less science..many of those who died in the spanish flu were less than aged 30.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282699071124316160


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

WFLA NEWS
@WFLA
·
16m

'SHAME ON YOU!' A protester just interrupted Gov. Ron DeSantis' Florida coronavirus update, yelling that he's doing nothing and is lying as coronavirus cases surge. http://8.wfla.com/3gWoBS6



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282786740672040964


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> 1919
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623223


Awesome pictures. I love the cat .
I had a really bad experience today trying to get PPE apparel at work. They have it on high security stockpile lock down like some kind of hoarding bullshit. I could not find one fucking yellow isolation gown yesterday and trying to get a pack of 10 Was like pulling teeth and then when I did get em they gave us fucking Extra Large and we are both smalls!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 13, 2020)

Trump give ZERO FUCKS about children..... but we already knew that.







Lord Jesus , send a flaming bolt of lightning up his fat evil ass. Make him suffer. 
AMEN.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> WFLA NEWS
> @WFLA
> ·
> 16m
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282789040996130816


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 13, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump give ZERO FUCKS about children..... but we already knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could do without the spoon-feeding part 

Trump's own words suffice (or should) as his greatest indictment


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 14, 2020)

What's next?










Squirrel tests positive for bubonic plague


Officials confirm first case of the disease seen in Jefferson County




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## topcat (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2020)

Parents could be fined for not sending their kids to school. Let’s hope republican governors don’t catch wind of this idea. 









Parents 'could be fined' for not sending kids back to school in September, says Williamson – video


The education secretary said parents could be fined if they did not send their children back to school after their scheduled restart in England in September




www.theguardian.com


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 14, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> 1919



My Dad was 10 years old then. He told me that virus lasted for 3 years!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump give ZERO FUCKS about children..... but we already knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing is more heinous and cruel than british medieval torture- i'm leaning towards those methods.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Parents could be fined for not sending their kids to school. Let’s hope republican governors don’t catch wind of this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think that was the UK.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2020)

rollitup said:


> My Dad was 10 years old then. He told me that virus lasted 3 years!


  For fuck sake I had No idea you were so old . I always thought of you as an uncle , I guess your more like a great grandfather ......with long white hair and a white beard. Kinda like a Davidj


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> For fuck sake I had No idea you were so old . I always thought of you as an uncle , I guess your more like a great grandfather ......with long white hair and a white beard. Kinda like a Davidj
> View attachment 4624108


Where'd ya get my picture!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i think that was the UK.


Yes it was. They have the pandemic and politics over there too.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

boom!









Mary Trump free to promote her tell-all book after judge lifts temporary restraining order


Get ready to see Mary Trump on television.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes it was. They have the pandemic and politics over there too.


it said republican governor in the blurb..i thought republican was an american thing..it was first thing i saw before coffee.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it said republican governor in the blurb..i thought republican was an american thing..it was first thing i saw before coffee.


That part was me.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

so Trumpy* said people are dying by not being in school and more testing = more cases.

our children..he would do this to our children..for a few red votes.

there is a solution to break us free of this nightmare once and for all..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> That part was me.


we're all friends


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

@CunningCanuk do you get Sam Adams commercials? 'cousin from Boston'?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2020)

trump needs to use “Sympathy fo the Devil” at those mass spreading events.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it said republican governor in the blurb..i thought republican was an american thing..it was first thing i saw before coffee.


We call them conservatives here...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump needs to use “Sympathy fo the Devil” at those mass spreading events.


he wanted to use the Stones' music and they won't give Trumpy* permission

it would be fitting though.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

Trumpy* is losing sleep and needs a haircut- he's spiraling out of control..won't be much longer.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> @CunningCanuk do you get Sam Adams commercials? 'cousin from Boston'?


No. We don’t get those up here in “Canada”


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> No. We don’t get those up here in “Canada”


One of Schuylaar's emo son-in-law is from Boston so I can appreciate..there are so many guys like that up there











'we're all friends, now'


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 14, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> For fuck sake I had No idea you were so old . I always thought of you as an uncle , I guess your more like a great grandfather ......with long white hair and a white beard. Kinda like a Davidj
> View attachment 4624108



Well, thanks ... I guess!


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)

*Can Florida's governor admit he was wrong about coronavirus?*
_








Can Florida's governor admit he was wrong about coronavirus?


Over the weekend, Florida achieved the sort of record no one wants: It set a single-day record for coronavirus cases, with more than 15,000.




www.cnn.com





In response to a May 5 Orlando Sentinel article reporting that one projection suggested that the death toll in Florida from coronavirus could reach almost 4,000 by August, DeSantis' spokesperson Helen Aguirre Ferre tweeted this:

"This alarmist headline mimics the erroneous headlines of the recent past that were based on models that were wrong. If you want to get it right speak to @GovRonDeSantis."

More than 4,400 Floridians have died. And it is July 14.
When you push the we-were-right-and-everyone-else-was-wrong narrative, then you had better hope that the data backs you up. And, for DeSantis, it, well, doesn't.


The situation in Florida appears to be on the verge of becoming totally out of control -- if it's not there already. DeSantis seems unwilling to acknowledge that reality -- and how wrong he was about his state's battle against the virus. _

So, as an Oregonian, I sit here wondering what in hell is going on down there? CAN DeSantis admit he was wrong about coronavirus? If he doesn't and the epidemic continues to dine on Floridians in ever larger numbers while their health system crashes, will the good people of Florida change theirs about him and Republican rule? 

@schuylaar 
@too larry 
other Floridians?
The opinions of "Canadians" will be appreciated for their comic relief. As if from a little brother who is still teething.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Where'd ya get my picture!


Yeah right not at all how I picture you. You wish you were that sophisticated looking!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Well, thanks ... I guess!


Your welcomed, master.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> @schuylaar
> @too larry
> other Floridians?
> The opinions of "Canadians" will be appreciated for their comic relief. As if from a little brother who is still teething.


lulz

It was just announced today that the Canadian government is extending the border closure another 30 days.

Luckily for us teething little brothers up here, our government makes public health decisions based on science not politics.

I honestly wish you long toothed Americans were up here with us where it’s a little bit safer. Even you with all of your sanctimonious bullshit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> lulz
> 
> It was just announced today that the Canadian government is extending the border closure another 30 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## spek9 (Jul 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> It was just announced today that the Canadian government is extending the border closure another 30 days.


Yep, thanks to The Orange Embarrassment, it's looking less and less likely that I'll be having my annual get together with my US friends and family at my lake house.

Piece of shit needs to be used as fertilizer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Yep, thanks to The Orange Embarrassment, it's looking less and less likely that I'll be having my annual get together with my US friends and family at my lake house.
> 
> Piece of shit needs to be used as fertilizer.


At least we can go to europe this summer, I hear Paris is lovely this time of year...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> *Can Florida's governor admit he was wrong about coronavirus?*
> _
> 
> 
> ...


A level headed opinion for sure, it will be a slaughter of not just the citizens in Florida, but of elephants too.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4624192


ewwwwwwwwww, is that the guy who changes diaper donny?

can you imagine the smell from mario kart mushroom dick cheese, yeti pubes all wrapped by trumpy* ass and perineum.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> *Can Florida's governor admit he was wrong about coronavirus?*
> _
> 
> 
> ...


<shrug> i live in colorado..but did mention that the state will be one mass graveyard when it hit 15k/day..it was 15k for the whole country until recently.

the governor is a complete dick..who cheated Andrew Gillum..Dr. Brenda C. Snipes? cheated her brothers and sisters out of a deperately need democratic governor; she sold everyone out.

they refuse to do Medicaid expansion and unemployment max is $275 weekly..there literally is no safety net for folks unless you have minor children that reside. you can get SNAP if you qualify.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 14, 2020)

topcat said:


>


I had no idea Republicans read Jesus' teachings until this video.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> <shrug> i live in colorado..but did mention that the state will be one mass graveyard when it hit 15k/day..it was 15k for the whole country until recently.
> 
> the governor is a complete dick..who cheated Andrew Gillum..Dr. Brenda C. Snipes? cheated her brothers and sisters out of a deperately need democratic governor; she sold everyone out.
> 
> they refuse to do Medicaid expansion and unemployment max is $275 weekly..there literally is no safety net for folks unless you have minor children that reside. you can get SNAP if you qualify.


Is there a breaking point between Florida's electorate and the Republican Party?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> ewwwwwwwwww, is that the guy who changes diaper donny?
> 
> can you imagine the smell from mario kart mushroom dick cheese, yeti pubes all wrapped by trumpy* ass and perineum.


welp ... there goes lunch . Thanks a lot.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> welp ... there goes lunch . Thanks a lot.


well you put the meme up with that kind of filter what did you expect? glad i held back..i've changed a lot of diapers in my time.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

do you think trump* could be bothered to do a dry run through his notes before his press conference?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 14, 2020)

*GOP Senator Says They 'Can Kiss My A**' as Teachers Oppose School Reopening ..... *

Senator John Kennedy, a Republican from Louisiana, said, during a Monday evening interview with Fox News, that those who oppose schools' reopening "can kiss my a**," despite many educators and teacher's unions raising serious concerns about returning to the classroom during the coronavirus pandemic.

"*America's going through a rough patch right now. Some people seem to be enjoying it. Maybe they just hate America. Maybe they just enjoy watching the world burn. I think some are liking the chaos because they think it gives them a political advantage. Part of that chaos is caused by school's closing. For our kids, we need to open them," Kennedy said.


"There are some people who want to keep our schools closed because they think it gives them a political advantage. They are using our kids as political pawns. To them I say, unashamedly, that they can kiss my a**,"* he said. The GOP lawmaker noted, however, that there are some people who have "good faith" disagreements with his position.


Newsweek reached out to Kennedy's office for further comment, but it did not respond by the time of publication.

President Donald Trump and Secretary of Education Betsy DeVos have been pushing for schools to reopen in the fall, even as the new coronavirus pandemic surges in states across the country. Trump and DeVos have warned that funding could be cut to schools if they choose to remain physically closed at the end of summer, although it's unclear whether such a decision from the executive branch would be legally permissible.

Polling by Axios and Ipsos, which was published on Tuesday, showed that about 7 in 10 Americans view sending their children back to school as a large or moderate risk. That includes 82 percent of Democrats and 53 percent of Republicans. Educators and teachers' unions have raised significant concerns about the safety of returning to classrooms. Although children face relatively low risks from the virus, older teachers and parents face higher risks of having a serious, or even fatal, infection.


"There's no one that wants their kids back with us more than teachers.… But we want to open it safely," Lily Eskelsen García, president of the National Education Association, the largest teachers union in the U.S., told CNN last Wednesday.


"I double-dog dare Donald Trump to sit in a class of 39 sixth graders and breathe that air without any preparation for how we're going to bring our kids back safely," Eskelsen García said.


"I want to serve the students, but it's hard to say you're going to sacrifice all of the teachers, paraprofessionals, cafeteria workers and bus drivers," Hannah Wysong, a teacher at the Esperanza Community School in Tempe, Arizona, told The New York Times for an article published on Saturday.


"We had over 73 just of our school-based members pass away because of COVID," Michael Mulgrew, president of the United Federation of Teachers, told New York's PIX11 Morning News on Tuesday, stressing the need to reopen safely. "The fear and apprehension amongst teachers and the guidance counselors and the paraprofessionals is high because of what we've already gone through," he said.

Fuck the Republican Regime .... bring back the gallows.


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> *Can Florida's governor admit he was wrong about coronavirus?*
> _
> 
> 
> ...


He'll have to change course, that's for sure.
I'm thinking Floridians are going to be looking for someone to hang in a few months. Could impeachment be in his future?

Can he actually be the moron that he appears to be? Did he get a DNA transfusion from Trump?
Does Trump really have something big on him?
All of the above?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2020)

1212ham said:


> He'll have to change course, that's for sure.
> I'm thinking Floridians are going to be looking for someone to hang in a few months. Could impeachment be in his future?
> 
> Can he actually be the moron that he appears to be? Did he get a DNA transfusion from Trump?
> ...


I have family in Florida but we don't talk politics for good reason. I love my family even the conservative ones and their hearts are in the right place but the people they choose to lead them are awful and were obviously awful before they won office. So, I'm just asking if there is a breaking point or will DeSantis be given a free pass even if Florida becomes a morgue due to his incompetence. 

My little "Canadian" brothers should feel free to speak up on this subject. No reason why people with zero knowledge should feel left out.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2020)

Cannabis May Reduce Deadly COVID-19 Lung Inflammation: Researchers Explain Why


Researchers are recommending more research into how cannabis-derived CBD might help treat dangerous lung inflammation from the novel coronavirus. The authors detailed the evidence for how cannabis’ anti-inflammatory powers may help in this month's issue of Brain, Behavior, and Immunity.




www.forbes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Cannabis May Reduce Deadly COVID-19 Lung Inflammation: Researchers Explain Why
> 
> 
> Researchers are recommending more research into how cannabis-derived CBD might help treat dangerous lung inflammation from the novel coronavirus. The authors detailed the evidence for how cannabis’ anti-inflammatory powers may help in this month's issue of Brain, Behavior, and Immunity.
> ...


I wouldn't depend on it to save my ass!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

*Chris Hayes: RNC Mess Exemplifies Trump’s Coronavirus Failures | All In | MSNBC*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 14, 2020)

Little bitch ivanka thumbing her nose at critics.
Fucking whorebag.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wouldn't depend on it to save my ass!


Of course not but didn’t you think it was interesting? I thought it was something relatable on a pot growing site anyway.

It’s also not very politically charged so as not to offend some of our more sensitive members.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Little bitch ivanka thumbing her nose at critics.
> Fucking whorebag.
> 
> View attachment 4624783


She’s a piece a shit just like the rest of her fucking family.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 15, 2020)

I expect the COVID numbers will be looking better soon. 








Trump Administration Strips C.D.C. of Control of Coronavirus Data (Published 2020)


Hospitals have been ordered to bypass the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and send all patient information to a central database in Washington, raising questions about transparency.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *GOP Senator Says They 'Can Kiss My A**' as Teachers Oppose School Reopening ..... *
> 
> Senator John Kennedy, a Republican from Louisiana, said, during a Monday evening interview with Fox News, that those who oppose schools' reopening "can kiss my a**," despite many educators and teacher's unions raising serious concerns about returning to the classroom during the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> ...


The caveman party.... No real thinkers.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2020)

Kennedy is just batshit crazy nuts. Normal state of today’s Repugs, Libertarians too.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Little bitch ivanka thumbing her nose at critics.
> Fucking whorebag.
> 
> View attachment 4624783


Im pretty sure there is some laws about hawking merchandise as a government official.


----------



## topcat (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 15, 2020)

I have a feeling the pandemic will disappear just like the dear leader said it would.










Coronavirus hospital data will now be sent to Trump administration instead of CDC


Hospital data on coronavirus patients will now be rerouted to the Trump administration instead of first being sent to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the Department of Health and Human Services confirmed to CNN on Tuesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I have a feeling the pandemic will disappear just like the dear leader said it would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a feeling Trump will disappear soon, but not before he and the GOP kill another 100,000 or so citizens.


----------



## topcat (Jul 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I have a feeling the pandemic will disappear just like the dear leader said it would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No data, no cases, go back to jobs, go back to school, no need for masks, or vaccine, it's all better, sez doctah Drumpf


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

topcat said:


> No data, no cases, go back to jobs, go back to school, no need for masks, or vaccine, it's all better, sez doctah Drumpf


Something tells me that's not a winning strategy with reality knocking real hard on the front door. Donald on TV spewing lies, next to the local officials on the local TV news hyperventilating in panic, the hospitals overflowing, folks dying like flies at home and ambulances wailing in the neighborhood. Winning, all politics is local, as they say.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

topcat said:


> No data, no cases, go back to jobs, go back to school, no need for masks, or vaccine, it's all better, sez doctah Drumpf


At the rate things are going Trump might only win Alabama and they could even lose the senate senate, especially if Jeff Sessions ran as an independant, just to fuck over Donald. Why not, Donald destroyed his world and the game that supported it, he drove old Dixie down for the last time.


----------



## radrolley (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

radrolley said:


>


Were you trying to make a point?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

radrolley said:


>


Personally I like this one, boy those white folks sure look small.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

cuomo has trumpy* as man on the moon.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



nothing says 'back to school' like a death waiver.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4624951


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

make sure you FIND SOMETHING NEW because your unemployment is over in 2 weeks









New Ivanka Trump initiative tells out-of-work Americans to 'find something new'


Four months before the presidential election, Ivanka Trump, adviser to her father President Donald Trump, is promoting a new ad campaign dubbed, "Find Something New."




www.cnn.com





Aimed at helping unemployed Americans find new careers, the initiative launched Tuesday with a virtual roundtable hosted at the White House featuring Ivanka Trump and business leaders, including Apple CEO Tim Cook, and a reveal of one of the ads, a 30-second spot with a handful of people telling their employment stories.

*"Now, as a result of Covid, people need to, unfortunately, in some cases learn a completely new skill,*" *said Trump on Tuesday during the launch. "But that is also an opportunity to be put on for a new trajectory for themselves and their lives and we want to facilitate that connection back to the workforce and make it as smooth as possible."*

"Find Something New" was swiftly criticized on social media, most vociferously for its title, which can be interpreted as too simplistic a catchphrase to describe the unemployment meltdown happening for millions of Americans as a global pandemic continues to ravage physical and financial health.


teehee what a cunt! the fvcking pandemic her father caused?..they think BLM was issue at Lafayette Park? they haven't seen anything if they don't renew my shit..and i won't be alone.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 15, 2020)

Chuck Woolery’s Son Gets “COVID Connection,” Tests Positive for Virus After Game Show Host Said “Everyone is Lying”


Lost in the confusion of yesterday’s Tweets, ex game show host Chuck Woolery made a startling admission. His son has tested positive for coronavirus. That’s one day after Donald Trump r…



www.showbiz411.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> make sure you *FIND SOMETHING NEW* because your unemployment is over in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure you have an engineering degree and brand new tesla..who'd a thunk that delivering groceries for Wal-Mart or Domino's would be such a desirable trajectory..all those years of school..the job that you had to think in?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

5:00 Tom Hanks on Covid-19, he and his wife had very different reaction to this..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

the party of grotesque selfishness:









Headed to the Convention? Not I, More Republicans Are Saying (Published 2020)


“Everybody just assumes no one is going,” said one House member wary of the virus risks. But other delegates dismissed the health threat and said it was an honor to help nominate President Trump.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



wyoming is open container and open carry- they slink over the colorado line for devils lettuce that their state says they can't have..praise fvcking jesus! nothing says bible like drinking/driving/gun..


----------



## spek9 (Jul 15, 2020)

Canada has reduced its undesired population count by one today.









SIU investigating fatal police-involved shooting in Haliburton area after alleged assault at Minden grocery store | Globalnews.ca


OPP were warning residents to stay inside following an alleged assault at a grocery store in Minden that led officers to Haliburton.




globalnews.ca


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2020)

Some churches here have Gun Sunday, bring your guns to be prayed over. Father, Son and Holy Ghost and a Glock.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Canada has reduced its undesired population count by one today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't have Trumpers* there do you?

edit: whoa! you do..

According to witnesses, a man allegedly assaulted an employee at the Easton’s Valu-mart grocery store on Highway 35 in Minden, Ont., *after he was asked to put on a mask before entering the store.*

The man also allegedly crashed his vehicle into the store, nearly struck several people in the parking lot and drove away.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you don't have Trumpers* there do you?


I don't know if they're Trumpers or not, but some act like it. Some are just plain fearful and angry. I had to illegally swap my Texas plates off of one of my vehicles that I drive here in Canada periodically because the way people were behaving towards us.

People up here are especially fearful of US folk being up here. As sad as it may be, there's very good reason for it.

I mean I have a vehicle that has plates from one of the hardest hit states. My car doesn't announce that it hasn't been to the states since before the pandemic started, they just know the fucking bullshit going on in the US so they assume the worst.

Then you have assholes here in Politics who claim I'm some fucking Russian troll or something and I don't have a right to speak up about what's going on.

All of it is the responsibility and doings of Trump and the cocksuckers who suck his dick in public.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 15, 2020)

Trump is a byproduct of the toxic waste that the online attack on our citizens is being used to create. Our vulnerable are getting attacked nonstop whipping them up until they lash out like this. It is not a political, this is warfare being conducted on us, and it needs to be stopped.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 15, 2020)

Impotus has made us loved.....


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Trump is a byproduct of the toxic waste that the online attack on our citizens is being used to create. Our vulnerable are getting attacked nonstop whipping them up until they lash out like this. It is not a political, this is warfare being conducted on us, and it needs to be stopped.


Like Russian Intelligence penetrated voting systems in 20 states in 2016 but apparently didn’t do anything. 
Fuckshit


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I don't know if they're Trumpers or not, but some act like it. Some are just plain fearful and angry. I had to illegally swap my Texas plates off of one of my vehicles that I drive here in Canada periodically because the way people were behaving towards us.
> 
> People up here are especially fearful of US folk being up here. As sad as it may be, there's very good reason for it.
> 
> ...


he's not just doing it to you alone..everyone here knows who you are- ignore feature works well..some have to busy themselves with others' lives because they don't have one..post on friend and pay him no mind.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he's not just doing it to you alone..everyone here knows who you are- ignore feature works well..some have to busy themselves with others' lives because they don't have one..post on friend and pay him no mind.


I know and understand. Many people, when they are fearful and have no path forward point fingers and attempt blame laying.

It's all good. Besides, it wouldn't be Politics if everyone got along now would it?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Like Russian Intelligence penetrated voting systems in 20 states in 2016 but apparently didn’t do anything.
> Fuckshit


Yeah, it is scary how exposed he has left us. I was looking for the part in the bi-partisan senate report on the Russian attack where it says that actually all 50 states were actually attacked by the Russian military ,and came across this part:


It is telling that Trump instead of following their suggestions just doubled down on using the same tactics of the Russian militaries attacks on our vulnerable citizens.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah, it is scary how exposed he has left us. I was looking for the part in the bi-partisan senate report on the Russian attack where it says that actually all 50 states were actually attacked by the Russian military ,and came across this part:
> View attachment 4625288
> 
> It is telling that Trump instead of following their suggestions just doubled down on using the same tactics of the Russian militaries attacks on our vulnerable citizens.


Out of curiosity, what do you use to screen shot your source material with the highlighting like that? Is it just a standard PDF reader or something?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 15, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you use to screen shot your source material with the highlighting like that? Is it just a standard PDF reader or something?


I have the reports downloaded onto my computer so I can call them up and ss the part I am looking at.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you use to screen shot your source material with the highlighting like that? Is it just a standard PDF reader or something?


adobe is easier..it's one click.

quick screenshot is windows key + printscreen key pressed together.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> adobe is easier..it's one click.


I was just curious, as he's very consistent when he posts citations, so figured he had a single method for it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 15, 2020)

Still looks like an asshole ....


----------



## spek9 (Jul 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4625362


I don't know if you've created this blank for open Photoshop season, or you've found a picture of Ivanka holding up the finished border wall.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 15, 2020)

Fuck florida and the robotic trump dick lickers.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fuck florida and the robotic trump dick lickers.


Saw that interview live, such an attitude of privilege in the Deep South. What an arrogant fucking prick, of course he’s a Repug.


----------



## radrolley (Jul 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Personally I like this one, boy those white folks sure look small.


Were you trying to make a point?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

radrolley said:


> Were you trying to make a point?


This one is good too!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 15, 2020)

Now a GOYA puppet ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 15, 2020)

November can’t get here fast enough .....


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4625648


Georgia and Oregon have about the same sizes of populations. Last week, Oregon saw 12,000 new cases and Gov Brown implemented state-wide requirements that masks be worn. Georgia saw 116.000 new cases and the Gov did the opposite. I don't understand this. 

*Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp forbids cities, counties from requiring masks as coronavirus surges in the state*


https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/07/16/kemp-georgia-mask-mandates/



_
Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp (R) signed an executive order Wednesday night explicitly banning cities from enacting their own mask mandates, even as the state experiences a sharp rise in coronavirus cases and other Republican governors are turning to mask orders to try to quell the surge.

Kemp’s order voids existing mask mandates in more than a dozen cities or counties, while also extending other coronavirus social-distancing restrictions statewide._


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2020)

i say there's still 1; they say 6..when they put it this way?









The 6 Trump Bombshells Still Waiting to Explode


Reporters and historians describe the things we still don’t know about the president.




www.politico.com





It's as though Trump has turned history itself into an amphetamine addict—disoriented and sleep-deprived, craving more stimulation, no longer able to get high off standard dosages.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2020)

COVID-19 May Manifest in the Mouth in Some Patients


Pay attention to those with a rash, small case series from Spain advises




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4625648


----------



## topcat (Jul 16, 2020)

Da' Don, da' mental midget.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Georgia saw 116.000 new cases and the Gov did the opposite. I don't understand this.


Because you have a brain and can think logically, Brian Kemp is a moron like Trump who stole an election. Who is only in power, like the other morons, for the usual reasons, their states are paying for those reasons right now. It's how the USA ended up with a POTUS who is a malicious criminal psychopath with an IQ of 78, many of these red states are no different. Racism is a national security threat in my country and yours, it must be treated as such.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2020)

McConnell on masks: 'I'm here to tell you, put it on' | CNN Politics


Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell is continuing to hammer home his message about mask-wearing to fight the Covid-19 pandemic, saying that while he's not addressing the government's authority to implement rules requiring masks, everyone should be wearing one.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4626049


Good one.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 16, 2020)

Everyone hates Trump .....


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2020)

Just something new or a sign of the end times LOL.










KFC will sell plant-based fried chicken in these cities


KFC is launching a plant-based version of its fried chicken in about 50 locations in Los Angeles, Orange County and San Diego next week.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2020)

New tactic from the mentally ill.










Anti-mask protesters' new weapon: wearing masks that offer no COVID-19 protection


Face masks made of mesh, crochet (yarn) or lace are now popular items being offered by online retailers.




www.wthr.com


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2020)

Republican and Conservative politics are responsible for slaughtering Americans.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

Masks are mandatory now in Colorado; no opt out you Libertarian fvcks

Every time Polis speaks, I go outside and metaphorically kiss the ground and thank my lucky stars for a Democratic Governor who can make a decision and lead.

Amber Alerted, check!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

King of the swamp - over 130,000 dead and we get this .... time for straight jacket and pudding cups.
Get this shit stain out !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283861380966293506


----------



## spek9 (Jul 17, 2020)

Note the dates of the two tweets:


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 17, 2020)

*Texas orders extra body bags, mortuary trucks as it braces for more coronavirus deaths*
PUBLISHED FRI, JUL 17 202010:45 AM EDTUPDATED 57 MIN AGO


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Note the dates of the two tweets:
> 
> View attachment 4626942


send him a body bag emoji..


----------



## spek9 (Jul 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> send him a body bag emoji..


LOL. I might if I was on any of those social media platforms.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 17, 2020)

Magically disappear....


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Magically disappear....


people are dying because kids aren't in school.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> King of the swamp - over 130,000 dead and we get this .... time for straight jacket and pudding cups.
> Get this shit stain out !
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283861380966293506


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

spek9 said:


> LOL. I might if I was on any of those social media platforms.


they only had casket..but i did send Ivanka her meme that i posted..i was saving my 'block' for one that captured her essence.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> people are dying because kids aren't in school.


My son is getting gray hair quicker I think. 3 kids at home. His wife I'm sure would like them to go back. Safely.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> My son is getting gray hair quicker I think. 3 kids at home. His wife I'm sure would like them to go back. Safely.


as of yesterday, Trumpy* is now hiding Covid 19 numbers by making states send info to him instead of the CDC.

what this one man is doing, is going to affect the entire world populace and their economies.

'Iran if you're listening..'

The Trumptanic is taking on water and we need to do something quick before we can't.



we'll even forget about 1979..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2020)

Well I have had an extra horrible couple of weeks.

I work for a very large organization. They have been pretty proactive about COVID 19 shit. All the employees have to check in using their phone on an app to tell if they have had any recent Covid symptoms. But enforcement of this kind of depends on where you are and who is locally in charge. So we have had no enforcement. Recently we have had employees with the full range of symptoms and yet they wanted to return to work as soon as they felt better. Despite very clear guidelines that they cannot and them being instructed that they must either wait nearly two weeks or get a clean Covid test, they have been allowed to return without the test after a couple of days.

Then a mandatory mask edict was sent out - perversely on the same day as the potential carrier was allowed to return to work. All were ignored.

Let's just say that eventually, higher up people got involved after a while and masks were instituted. They were instituted begrudgingly and ineffectively.

I share an office with a woman who you could accurately call Karen. She looks like this if you give her about thirty additional years, all of which were spent being beaten with a heavy stick, and then she developed a severe case of alopecia.



She won't wear a mask despite sharing the office with four other people. I have had to ask her to wear one every day. She begrudgingly places it on her chin, leaving her mouth and nose exposed. When I ask her to put it on, she loudly abuses me and departs on a political diatribe. At night she spends most of her time ripping me with the other employees on Facebook. I seen it.

Today was particularly special. She had scrawled Trump 2020 on her mask (fine with me, I like it when people self identify as assholes) and finally put it on her chin while screaming about freedom. She told me I am not her boss (I'm not), and when I pointed out that we were all management and it was our responsibility to set an example and ensure that safety regulations are met, she flipped me off and used her middle finger to push it up over her mouth. One minute later it was back on her whiskery chin.

Anybody that says Trump isn't responsible for Covid-19 deaths is stupid enough to be a Trump supporter.

I guess I am looking for a new job.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2020)

BURNING DOWN THE HOUSE


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Well it's official Ladies & Gentlemen, this morning the 2019 novel coronavirus (COVID-19)) was declared a global threat by the W.H.O.
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Live Updates: W.H.O. Declares Pandemic as Number of Infected Countries Grows
> ...


South Carolina residents went from 13k plus in june to 65k plus as of today. These folks aren't trying social distancing much less masks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well I have had an extra horrible couple of weeks.
> 
> I work for a very large organization. They have been pretty proactive about COVID 19 shit. All the employees have to check in using their phone on an app to tell if they have had any recent Covid symptoms. But enforcement of this kind of depends on where you are and who is locally in charge. So we have had no enforcement. Recently we have had employees with the full range of symptoms and yet they wanted to return to work as soon as they felt better. Despite very clear guidelines that they cannot and them being instructed that they must either wait nearly two weeks or get a clean Covid test, they have been allowed to return without the test after a couple of days.
> 
> ...


Odds are she will catch covid and die, it's unfortunate, but problem solved, thoughts and prayers etc...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> South Carolina residents went from 13k plus in june to 65k plus as of today. These folks aren't trying social distancing much less masks.


Copy this and send it to a few, good for Bible thumpers, it will keep a few morons at home, its scriptural, so they should like it. Print up some and post them around, print them on self adhesive media and you can stick them to GOP and TRUMP Pence signs on lawns, provided you don't get shot by a redneck. Put them on the signs and doors of certain baptist churches too...  Most real Christian churches will put them up for you and might even copy them themselves! Particularly the Black congregations...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 17, 2020)

*White House blocks CDC from testifying on reopening schools next week*

By Jim Acosta, CNN

Updated 5:29 PM ET, Fri July 17, 2020









CNN)The White House is blocking US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Dr. Robert Redfield and other officials from the agency from testifying before a House Education and Labor Committee hearing on reopening schools next week, just as the debate over sending children back to classrooms has flared up across the US.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> BURNING DOWN THE HOUSE


Oh, I did.

I did.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I guess I am looking for a new job.


Fuck that shit, have her look for another job.
Obviously that woman is creating a hostile work environment so the next time she pulls this shit get an image/recording and relay it too the HR dept.
Don't let that bitch win, focus on making her life more miserable than yours is, that should be satisfying


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck that shit, have her look for another job.
> Obviously that woman is creating a hostile work environment so the next time she pulls this shit get an image/recording and relay it too the HR dept.
> Don't let that bitch win, focus on making her life more miserable than yours is, that should be satisfying


Oh she won't win. There are no winners in this situation.

But I understand scorched earth.

Time to move on.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh she won't win. There are no winners in this situation.
> 
> But I understand scorched earth.
> 
> Time to move on.


Can you get unemployment ? You might want to get another job before you quit.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Time to move on.


Just as long as it's on your own terms.
Good luck


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your situation Unclebaldrick . 

I had a good Covid experience happen today at work. I helped to get the monthly staff meeting to go virtual !


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh she won't win. There are no winners in this situation.
> 
> But I understand scorched earth.
> 
> Time to move on.


Yeesh. 

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can you get unemployment ? You might want to get another job before you quit.


Oh, I will.

Thanks for your concern. Need to get out of here.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well I have had an extra horrible couple of weeks.
> 
> I work for a very large organization. They have been pretty proactive about COVID 19 shit. All the employees have to check in using their phone on an app to tell if they have had any recent Covid symptoms. But enforcement of this kind of depends on where you are and who is locally in charge. So we have had no enforcement. Recently we have had employees with the full range of symptoms and yet they wanted to return to work as soon as they felt better. Despite very clear guidelines that they cannot and them being instructed that they must either wait nearly two weeks or get a clean Covid test, they have been allowed to return without the test after a couple of days.
> 
> ...


Bro decisions like that, (moving on) open paths to personal and professional development. It's a hero's journey to live your values.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well I have had an extra horrible couple of weeks.
> 
> I work for a very large organization. They have been pretty proactive about COVID 19 shit. All the employees have to check in using their phone on an app to tell if they have had any recent Covid symptoms. But enforcement of this kind of depends on where you are and who is locally in charge. So we have had no enforcement. Recently we have had employees with the full range of symptoms and yet they wanted to return to work as soon as they felt better. Despite very clear guidelines that they cannot and them being instructed that they must either wait nearly two weeks or get a clean Covid test, they have been allowed to return without the test after a couple of days.
> 
> ...


ionce worked for a karen 

Literally the exact haircut, this was back in 2007/2008

Her name was shauna. I feel that shauna and karen are interchangeable


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 17, 2020)

Got caught up again in some national media . . A “rosie the
riveter” @ 90+ plus making covid mask since the beginning. Her words were “if I can save just one life .Ive done my job “ your goddamn RIGHT !!

I just don’t do politics but this CUNT and his muppet state followers who put the people they are to be leading and safe guarding in harms way better not get a free pass . You just hear the double talk spewing now cause they misread .Im FUCKING HEATED .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

Take a look at Trump’s She Bitch struggle with facts. Line up some shots and take a swig everytime that hoebag deflects .

Absolute Gold ....


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Take a look at Trump’s She Bitch struggle with facts. Line up some shots and take a swig everytime that hoebag deflects .
> 
> Absolute Gold ....


I tried but my liver isn't up to the challenge. I made it into the second minute. When the campaign adviser said mask bans were about farmers in Iowa having to wear one while in the field on a tractor and the moderator had to wrest the mike away to correct her, I decided to seek a more cleansing path and took a dump.

If you watched that from the beginning to the end, you took one for the team and I thank you.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I tried but my liver isn't up to the challenge. I made it into the second minute. When the campaign adviser said mask bans were about farmers in Iowa having to wear one while in the field on a tractor and the moderator had to wrest the mike away to correct her, I decided to seek a more cleansing path and took a dump.
> 
> If you watched that from the beginning to the end, you took one for the team and I thank you.


Maybe I should have said 100 hits of weed challenge .....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

Here ya go .... I sent this to all my idiot family members that continue to support the Orange Imbecile.
Some have blocked me .....

Enjoy. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2020)

Well the first wave wasn't too bad here. 
Still under 2500 dead and been 8 days since the last recorded death. 
Not bad for a 5.5million population. 
I can see the second wave hitting hard though. 
Too many people just thinking that because lockdown is over they can do what they want. There's no social distancing really. 
Still gotta queue 2m in shops but everythings iether open or will be open by next week. 
It's still pretty bad in England too and those fuckers are all comming up here for holidays so that's gonna create a lot of tention in the comming months. 

Corona has become a pretty big political agenda because of the way England has handled it. Or more accurately not handled it. 

It's fucked up but the worse the second wave us the better it will be for Scotland in the long run. 
The more England fucks up, the more support our govornment gets. 
Of our 2500 dead, our FM took responsibility for about 1500 of them. 
She put her hands up and said look, I made an error in judgement. Things were overlooked and I made a mistake. Because of this our care homes got overly infected. 
I fucked up but leave it with me and I swear I'll get this sorted. 
And she did. 

The English PM made the same mistake but he's done fuck all to make it better and he's blaming it on the care home managers and saying it's got nothing to do with the govornment. 

The way the 2 govornments are behaving so differently and treating people so differently is creating a massive political divide here. 
It's downplayed in the media to try and slow us down but the UK won't exist for much longer at this rate. And corona virus will be the straw that finally broke the camels back.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 18, 2020)

Scotland deserves to be free, period.
England has been sucking the life's blood of that proud people long enough, and it is time for it to get straightened out.
You don't need them, they need you. 
My state of Connecticut in the US has had 4,396 deaths so far since March, so you doing pretty good
Keep up the good work & stay safe


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 18, 2020)

I live deeeeep in the Bible belt and lean more liberal than conservative. its so difficult being around these people!! The racism, hate, ignorance, and stupidity these people display is disgusting. Im around some of the most narrow minded, hateful people on earth.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 18, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> I live deeeeep in the Bible belt and lean more liberal than conservative. its so difficult being around these people!! The racism, hate, ignorance, and stupidity these people display is disgusting. Im around some of the most narrow minded, hateful people on earth.


Evangelicals believe tRUmp is sent by god so he must represent their perfect man. If that's the case, Jesus hates colored people, queers, liberals, feminists and basically anyone with more than a middle school education, praise the lord.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> I live deeeeep in the Bible belt and lean more liberal than conservative. its so difficult being around these people!! The racism, hate, ignorance, and stupidity these people display is disgusting. Im around some of the most narrow minded, hateful people on earth.


They are about to pay dearly for this bullshit, the solid south is shattered, there will be trouble in Dixie for the GOP. A lot of Racists are going to be singing the blues and freaking out. Wait until they are on the wrong side of the national security apparatus, enforcing new laws and they will be, racism is now a national security threat and that will change everything. The parties are polarized and nobody is gonna give a fuck about these good old boys, they will disappear from the national landscape, but they will still be around, though powerless and without a voice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Evangelicals believe tRUmp is sent by god so he must represent their perfect man. If that's the case, Jesus hates colored people, queers, liberals, feminists and basically anyone with more than a middle school education, praise the lord.


We crucified the last guy, so why not...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

Winning, how it's done the Donald way.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Doesn't Want To Be 'Distracted' By Pandemic Adviser Tells WAPO | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





The Washington Post is out with a new report quoting a Trump adviser who says the president has turned his attention away from the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO (Jul 18, 2020)

Yeah COVID sucked I was sick two months straight. I thought I had cancer had a breakdown thought I was dying sure felt like it!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2020)

Evangelicals (fundamentalists) really don’t teach what Jesus taught


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 18, 2020)

Being a Veteran i will never disrespect the POTUS office. No matter how I voted. But will say that Trump embarrasses me. Its also my opinion that he's unfit for the office. Did you know he and his family applied for 100s if patents when he decided to run for office? Its also true that hes the only POTUS in history who remains an uncharged co-conspirator in a hush money case. I believe that if hes not reelected, he'll be in some serious legal trouble. He said it correctly thought, when he said "The uneducated love me." Understatement of the century


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO said:


> Yeah COVID sucked I was sick two months straight. I thought I had cancer had a breakdown thought I was dying sure felt like it!


Yer lucky you weren't maimed for life, many are, many more than die from it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Being a Veteran i will never disrespect the POTUS office. No matter how I voted. But will say that Trump embarrasses me. Its also my opinion that he's unfit for the office. Did you know he and his family applied for 100s if patents when he decided to run for office? Its also true that hes the only POTUS in history who remains an uncharged co-conspirator in a hush money case. I believe that if hes not reelected, he'll be in some serious legal trouble. He said it correctly thought, when he said "The uneducated love me." Understatement of the century


Donald is in serious legal jeopardy and knows it, it's win or quickly become America's biggest loser in an orange jumpsuit, he won't be alone either. Donald is desperate and will do anything, stupid or not, to win, its win or die for him, you too BTW, so vote and drag a few with you, Ms Lindsey is nervous for a reason, Donald is terrified or will be.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 18, 2020)

I want a tshirt that says Individual #1 lol


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well I have had an extra horrible couple of weeks.
> 
> I work for a very large organization. They have been pretty proactive about COVID 19 shit. All the employees have to check in using their phone on an app to tell if they have had any recent Covid symptoms. But enforcement of this kind of depends on where you are and who is locally in charge. So we have had no enforcement. Recently we have had employees with the full range of symptoms and yet they wanted to return to work as soon as they felt better. Despite very clear guidelines that they cannot and them being instructed that they must either wait nearly two weeks or get a clean Covid test, they have been allowed to return without the test after a couple of days.
> 
> ...


report her immediately to HR..if they can't convince her, report employer to the Labor Board and OSHA..she's putting your whole household at risk..contact an employment attorney- they love when big corporations drop the ball..consult before you leave and document, document and document. make sure you screen shot everything..once your access disappears, so will network documents..the 2nd part of your post sounds like a hostile work environment to me..doesn't your state now have mandatory inside mask requirement?

there may be money here..best of luck, friend..hope you got some ideas

PS- no one goes to court anymore it's mostly about the Demand Letter and their typical policies pay up to $30K to keep it out of court..lawyer gets 30% and balance is yours..put it away for your sons future.

i'm sure your company has cameras everywhere but you may wish to consider:


you just won your case with the above and you'll have you're own copy of vid and not just the company cameras..you'd be surprised at how this^^ makes people behave.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation Unclebaldrick .
> 
> I had a good Covid experience happen today at work. I helped to get the monthly staff meeting to go virtual !


that was huge for them..how are they feeling on masks?


----------



## CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO (Jul 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer lucky you weren't maimed for life, many are, many more than die from it.


I have alot of after effects I kinda do feel maimed. Just tell myself people survive worse and to not be a pussy. It works most days, although I am starting to feel old now lol. Like I said shit feels like your dying from cancer, even months after. Just cant give up that will to live!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> I want a tshirt that says Individual #1 lol


Having a set of cuffs on Trump by sundown on inauguration day would be a wonderful way for the SDNY DA to keep their job. Joe is going to inherit a bankrupt graveyard with no transition meetings to help smooth the way, he will be fucking outraged. Joe is going to have to hit the ground running and there are old hands on his team who know where the levers of power are. Joe is an old man and this is his chance to not just make a difference, but for greatness, he will shine brightly, even if he burns out doing it. Churchill was great for the adversity he overcame, Joe knows this, such problems make great men, you will see what a real POTUS can accomplish. Give Joe a year with some willing hands (and there will be many) and ya won't know the place, until Trump and the republicans are gone it will be dystopia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO said:


> I have alot of after effects I kinda do feel maimed. Just tell myself people survive worse and to not be a pussy. It works most days, although I am starting to feel old now lol. Like I said shit feels like your dying from cancer, even months after. Just cant give up that will to live!!


Ya get an A for attitude! Many are going through this shit, maybe some help and solutions can be found online, folks with problems help each other and there are probably doctors and other experts involved too. I costs nothing to look, who knows ya might be able to class action sue Trump, get in line!


----------



## topcat (Jul 18, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> I want a tshirt that says Individual #1 lol


I can't find it in me to refer to him any other way than Individual 1, certainly not president and (ahem) Trump is just foul.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> that was huge for them..how are they feeling on masks?


We are doing well on masks. When the city mask mandate with $500 fine for not wearing went into effect last week I saw an improvement with a few staff members And patients . Some are even doubling up like me. Watch plastic face shields more often now as well.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We are doing well on masks. When the city mask mandate with $500 fine for not wearing went into effect last week I saw an improvement with a few staff members And patients . Some are even doubling up like me. Watch plastic face shields more often now as well.


i ordered these and this company donates 10%:






The 100% Human Face Mask 5-Pack


100% Human For 100% Human Rights We launched 100% Human as a way to bring people together amid the civil divisions following the 2016 election and advocate for the human rights of all. For every 100% Human product sold, we’re proud to donate 10% to the ACLU, which has been fighting tirelessly...




www.everlane.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i ordered these and this company donates 10%:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are bad ass. I would wear those on top of another mask with a filter. I have some that look like they might be the same spandex like material. They are really awesome because you can fold them up so small and tuck them into your jeans pocket. But protection wise very poor. Enough to keep you legal.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)

I can't shake Covid-19: Warnings from young survivors still suffering | CNN


Whether they contracted the virus in the snow-capped peaks of the Alps or in the heart of the outbreak in New York's borough of Queens, these young survivors are warning their generation of the long-term risk of drinking in a crowded bar.




www.cnn.com





Daniel Green is still hobbled by the severe viral infection that struck him in March and left him coughing up blood.

Three months ago, the 28-year-old postdoctoral research associate from Newcastle, United Kingdom, was on the road with friends in a band as they toured venues in the French Alps.

He came down with Covid-19 symptoms, and like many coronavirus patients, spent weeks in bed.

Unlike other people, however, Green's life hasn't returned to normal.

"Since then it's been on and off with extreme tiredness and fatigue," he said.

Every day he has brain fog, difficulty concentrating and problems with short-term memory that make reading, writing and speaking harder.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)

CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO said:


> Yeah COVID sucked I was sick two months straight. I thought I had cancer had a breakdown thought I was dying sure felt like it!


is your blood type B?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 18, 2020)

The ob/gym Dr. my wife works for made masks for everyone. Mine is red. Older woman from North Dakota. Retired USAF. She lives by herself on 50 acres. She's amazing. And hilarious.


----------



## CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO (Jul 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> I can't shake Covid-19: Warnings from young survivors still suffering | CNN
> 
> 
> Whether they contracted the virus in the snow-capped peaks of the Alps or in the heart of the outbreak in New York's borough of Queens, these young survivors are warning their generation of the long-term risk of drinking in a crowded bar.
> ...


I have no clue what my blood type is, but that sounds spot on for me. I experience all of those symptoms, and my depression is running rampant ever since meds just are not working anymore life is a blur!! Cant wait for better dayz ahead!!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)

thoughts?









Chat bots are becoming uncannily human. Can they be our friends?


While social media and mass communication technology have made connecting easier than ever, loneliness -- the sadness that comes from a perceived lack of social connection -- has been recognized as a serious problem. Tech is trying to help.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been a trend since the mass production of printed books 500 years ago and the cult of celebrity began in the 18th and 19th centuries with authors like dickens and twain and many poets too. Next came music, radio and film, then TV and cable, next the internet and today the wireless world of cell phones and 4G service. Every second we spend with these technologies is a second we don't spend directly interacting with other humans, if everybody does it a lot, it makes the world a lonelier place for everybody. Social/emotional skills fail to develop properly or atrophy, stress levels also increase and have been decade by decade as measured by standardised tests, in lock step with technology. Younger people are more stressed out than older folks who don't adopt the technology as much or as pervasively.

Back in the 50's they studied the last town to get TV before and after, the streets and restaurants emptied when, I Love Lucy was on, there was a marked social change in the community with one channel of black and white, radio had a similar impact in the 30's and 40's. The cumulative effect of all these technologies is to offer an enormous variety of entertainment options, in 1900 the only sound in your house was the ticking of the clock in the hall, folks socialised more.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This has been a trend since the mass production of printed books 500 years ago and the cult of celebrity began in the 18th and 19th centuries with authors like dickens and twain and many poets too. Next came music, radio and film, then TV and cable, next the internet and today the wireless world of cell phones and 4G service. Every second we spend with these technologies is a second we don't spend directly interacting with other humans, if everybody does it a lot, it makes the world a lonelier place for everybody. Social/emotional skills fail to develop properly or atrophy, stress levels also increase and have been decade by decade as measured by standardised tests, in lock step with technology. Younger people are more stressed out than older folks who don't adopt the technology as much or as pervasively.
> 
> Back in the 50's they studied the last town to get TV before and after, the streets and restaurants emptied when, I Love Lucy was on, there was a marked social change in the community with one channel of black and white, radio had a similar impact in the 30's and 40's. The cumulative effect of all these technologies is to offer an enormous variety of entertainment options, in 1900 the only sound in your house was the ticking of the clock in the hall, folks socialised more.


my grandparents from europe had that clock on the buffet. it sang its song every hour while my grandmother snuck me a cup of dark coffee with lots of cream and sugar..it's amazing the high you get from food..my first? Canadian maple candy at age 3.

i guess you could say my first remembered high was with a Canadian


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2020)

Brain fog, fatigue, breathlessness. Rehab centers set up across Europe to treat long-term effects of coronavirus | CNN


Professional diver Emiliano Pescarolo contracted coronavirus in March and spent 17 days in hospital in the Italian port city of Genoa before being discharged on April 10.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2020)

Over half of coronavirus patients in Spain have developed neurological problems, studies show


New research indicates that Covid-19 is causing a wide range of disorders in the nervous system and may be directly attacking the brain




english.elpais.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2020)

Well I don't know what the trigger will be but things are going to get medieval at some point soon. One third of people couldn't make their rent or house payment in July and the extra $600 in federal unemployment benefits is in it's last week. We're looking at a complete economic meltdown soon unless they come up with a effective vaccine very quickly, long shot is a understatement. This thing will make the great depression look like a picnic and chances are it will happen this year. When the food supply chain collapses is when things will really get ugly, you can't eat guns and ammo. We might have limited the impact if the virus would have been controlled but tRUmp made sure it wasn't. This all sounds like tinfoil hat stuff but it doesn't take that much research to see it coming like a freight train, good luck to everyone.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well I don't know what the trigger will be but things are going to get medieval at some point soon. One third of people couldn't make their rent or house payment in July and the extra $600 in federal unemployment benefits is in it's last week. We're looking at a complete economic meltdown soon unless they come up with a effective vaccine very quickly, long shot is a understatement. This thing will make the great depression look like a picnic and chances are it will happen this year. When the food supply chain collapses is when things will really get ugly, you can't eat guns and ammo. We might have limited the impact if the virus would have been controlled but tRUmp made sure it wasn't. This all sounds like tinfoil hat stuff but it doesn't take that much research to see it coming like a freight train, good luck to everyone.


he's going to take the fight to Florida where his secret police can work and DeSantis won't stop it..his MO, he provokes continually then when you respond, he goes psycho like he never provoked you in the first place..when it's one on one, you get away from that person; when it's your president..?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 20, 2020)

"Try something new" is that what all the unemployed will say when all the bankruptcies coming lead to 30% + unemployment. We're looking at whole sectors of the economy going belly up soon if the virus isn't stopped.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2020)

I knew all the talk about how great all these vaccine trials were going was horse shit. There's a reason why vaccines take years to develop, safety. I'm no anti vaccine guy but I'm also not a fucking guinea pig and you know all these companies will be protected from lawsuits.










Covid-19 Vaccines With ‘Minor Side Effects’ Could Still Be Pretty Bad


The risk of nasty side effects in the Moderna and Oxford trials should be made clear now, before it ends up as fodder for the skeptics.




www.wired.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I knew all the talk about how great all these vaccine trials were going was horse shit. There's a reason why vaccines take years to develop, safety. I'm no anti vaccine guy but I'm also not a fucking guinea pig and you know all these companies will be protected from lawsuits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Samwell Seed Well 

can we invoke the castle doctrine if the vaccines aren't safe and Trump says they are? Because I'm kind of scared by this.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 21, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> @Samwell Seed Well
> 
> can we invoke the castle doctrine if the vaccines aren't safe and Trump says they are? Because I'm kind of scared by this.


Hah you gonna cry all day about this huh, its ok, I got plenty of tissues for you and a big shoulder, cry my friend.

Its hard when someone disagrees with you huh


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 21, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Hah you gonna cry all day about this huh, its ok, I got plenty of tissues for you and a big shoulder, cry my friend.
> 
> Its hard when someone disagrees with you huh


I'm just trying to understand your anger.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 21, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I'm just trying to understand your anger.


You have a vivid imagination


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 21, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> You have a vivid imagination



How old are you really?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I knew all the talk about how great all these vaccine trials were going was horse shit. There's a reason why vaccines take years to develop, safety. I'm no anti vaccine guy but I'm also not a fucking guinea pig and you know all these companies will be protected from lawsuits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Donald will go first and take one for the home team! Lead from the front, roll up his sleeve and get his lollipop for the cameras, a great photo op.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I knew all the talk about how great all these vaccine trials were going was horse shit. There's a reason why vaccines take years to develop, safety. I'm no anti vaccine guy but I'm also not a fucking guinea pig and you know all these companies will be protected from lawsuits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer gonna bolster the anti vaxxer movement for sure! They will take this bone and run with it, facts don't matter much to that bunch.


----------



## MarineCannaMed (Jul 21, 2020)

On a side note ..... Anybody else see the prices of cannabis going up since Covid ? Or is it just because I live on an island ?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 21, 2020)

rollitup said:


> How old are you really?


Lol, thats cute...


----------



## MarineCannaMed (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm cute ? You're creepy ....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 21, 2020)

MarineCannaMed said:


> I'm cute ? You're creepy ....


Rolli has sock puppets?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer gonna bolster the anti vaxxer movement for sure! They will take this bone and run with it, facts don't matter much to that bunch.


It's a quality of life issue for me, don't want mine to get any worse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It's a quality of life issue for me, don't want mine to get any worse.


I'm not eager to grow a set of horns either! I figure it will be take it or leave it initially at least, I too am skeptical and if effective monoclonal antibody treatments are available, that also confirm limited immunity, I'll be even more skeptical about a rushed vaccine as the treatment options increase. There is no known covid in the province, but I'm skeptical about that too (its stealthy nature) and we are by no means out of the woods, but it is safe enough now, to not motivate a rash decision. I'll wait as long as I can, others can volunteer to be guinea pigs, I salute their courage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2020)

MarineCannaMed said:


> On a side note ..... Anybody else see the prices of cannabis going up since Covid ? Or is it just because I live on an island ?


Most here grow and if anything would profit more, prices are not a concern of mine, I always undercut the government substantially, but I only sell to limited number of friends to help support giving it away to others, I even have a gardener who does the work now, a friend and a sharecropper, he's a medical user too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2020)

Donald is gonna pay in Texas and the GOP are gonna cough up some house seats and maybe a senate seat too, the next state elections will be interesting. The results of selling out tens of thousands of citizens lives over fear of a Trump mean tweet, criminal stupidity and dereliction of duty, Donald ain't alone.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Beto O’Rourke: Texas GOP Is A ‘Death Cult’ That Wants You To Do The Dying | All In | MSNBC*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


>


These simple emotional ads will cut deep into Trump's base and many Americans find them amusing and appealing, they also feel these guys can move the base, better than the democrats, so they donate money, so some billionaires like say Bloomberg, gates or Bezos donate too. They pick the best of these kind of ads, that they cause patriots to saturate social media with, for TV, but new ads of the same format will be shown. Then there are the other anti Trump republican groups, who also seem to be getting some help or at least ideas from the Lincoln project. This is great, it means Joe doesn't have to dirty his hands with Trump much and can occupy the high ground with Trump in the gutter, where he belongs.

With Trump deploying secret police beating mom's, the republicans must be in a panic by now, too late for the rats to jump from the sinking Trumptanic, no matter how hard the swim they will get sucked under. What happens if Joe promises to fire every one of these "secret police" like Reagan did to the air traffic controllers? After they dig in deeper of course and violence spreads along with video footage, chaos will reign in their ranks and among their leaders as careers and pensions are on the line. Make no mistake, Joe is the most powerful man in America now and as the election approaches his power will grow. You only have one president at a time, but since you don't have one now, Joe might as well start early, after nov 3rd nobody will take Donald's orders without talking to Joe, no Bible required, just a responsible adult.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2020)

I find it remarkable how quickly these ads are generated and polished for viewing . They hit when the subject material is still fresh on the minds of the american people. You are correct that joe is wise to not mention them or its message , trump’s own words will sink him. No need for joe to parrot them .

Trump’s love for social media , tv , vanity will be cause of his undoing , all from his own lips. Maybe in a sleazy back alley warehouse they crown the Trump Library someday , these Ads will be looped . 
He leaves no legacy ... just death and embarrassment.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I find it remarkable how quickly these ads are generated and polished for viewing . They hit when the subject material is still fresh on the minds of the american people. You are correct that joe is wise to not mention them or its message , trump’s own words will sink him. No need for joe to parrot them .
> 
> Trump’s love for social media , tv , vanity will be cause of his undoing , all from his own lips. Maybe in a sleazy back alley warehouse they crown the Trump Library someday , these Ads will be looped .
> He leaves no legacy ... just death and embarrassment.


I agree, it is actually refreshing when a actual Biden ad hits too.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I knew all the talk about how great all these vaccine trials were going was horse shit. There's a reason why vaccines take years to develop, safety. I'm no anti vaccine guy but I'm also not a fucking guinea pig and you know all these companies will be protected from lawsuits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my grandmother got one of the first flu vaccs back in the late 60s early 70s; she swore she'd never get another..think i'll wear a mask and wait for some 3.0 version.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2020)

Trump has turned his presidential vision of a Reality TV show into an episode of SURVIVOR


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I find it remarkable how quickly these ads are generated and polished for viewing . They hit when the subject material is still fresh on the minds of the american people. You are correct that joe is wise to not mention them or its message , trump’s own words will sink him. No need for joe to parrot them .
> 
> Trump’s love for social media , tv , vanity will be cause of his undoing , all from his own lips. Maybe in a sleazy back alley warehouse they crown the Trump Library someday , these Ads will be looped .
> He leaves no legacy ... just death and embarrassment.


how best to fight your enemy, than with enemy of your enemy?

we've been doing this since dawn of man.

the right software, these are easy to produce with a subject that give plenty of copy- it's easy.

this was an excellent vid and time for my next install of $6.66, when they contact me for donation, this amount is already populated


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

Politics can make strange bedfellows, these are righties from the Republican stables. Even Sarah Palin's debate coach. But damn, they are professionals at this shit. Love em for now!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I find it remarkable how quickly these ads are generated and polished for viewing . They hit when the subject material is still fresh on the minds of the american people. You are correct that joe is wise to not mention them or its message , trump’s own words will sink him. No need for joe to parrot them .
> 
> Trump’s love for social media , tv , vanity will be cause of his undoing , all from his own lips. Maybe in a sleazy back alley warehouse they crown the Trump Library someday , these Ads will be looped .
> He leaves no legacy ... just death and embarrassment.


He will leave graveyards full and his "library" will be in the middle of one, people will bring their kids in years to come to stare and wonder, America doesn't want to forget this lesson, the price was too high.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4632954


FROM THE “LINCOLN PROJECT “ NO DOUBT


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> FROM THE “LINCOLN PROJECT “ NO DOUBT


Lincoln Project is giving me hope.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Politics can make strange bedfellows, these are righties from the Republican stables. Even Sarah Palin's debate coach. But damn, they are professionals at this shit. Love em for now!


there's a saying..'any port in the storm' will do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Lincoln Project is giving me hope.


They might be reacting to the activism in the streets and it's oppression, harnessing it quickly and trying to drive events. This shit is a mistake for Trump and they know it, so does anybody with a brain, something Donald lacks, a heart too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4632944


They have no problem wearing a white hood, so a mask under it ain't much to ask.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Politics can make strange bedfellows, these are righties from the Republican stables. Even Sarah Palin's debate coach. But damn, they are professionals at this shit. Love em for now!


When I think of someone as articulate as Steve Schmidt coaching Sarah, I can't help but think of the movie My Fair Lady and Professor Henry Higgins efforts...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

Sarah didn't get it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2020)

The tRUmp virus killed 13 nuns in my state.










Thirteen nuns from a Michigan convent die from COVID-19


The nuns who died, who all lived together at the Felician Sisters' convent in Livonia, Michigan, were all aged between 79 and 99 years of age.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The tRUmp virus killed 13 nuns in my state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you expect Captain, look what yer dealing with, the slaughter of the innocent continues. Your governor never sold you out over fear of a mean tweet though and that will become the narrative in the red states, Jesus help those responsible, they like guns a lot in some of those places.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2020)

*Glendale approves up to $2,000 fine for those not wearing face masks in public *
Hit the COVIDIOTS in the pocket , i say.

I am 100% behind this and hopefully those antivaxxers / antimask / karen retards finally got something to cry about. Hopefully Huntington Beach will do this to .... Too many fucktards grouping and refusing basic health protocols.


People in Glendale must wear a face covering in public or they will face a steep fine, beginning with the first offense, officials announced this week.

The Glendale City Council on Tuesday affirmed the imposition of fines for those who do not comply with the city’s public order, which was originally issued on April 10, to wear a face covering when outside of their household and in public.

In a statement, officials said Glendale “continues to take an aggressive approach to the fight against COVID-19 by enacting strict measures for the use of facial coverings.”


Under the new order, *the first offense will result in a $400 fine, the second a $1,000 fine and $2,000 for a third offense. The fines are the same for businesses.*

Glendale businesses are allowed to refuse service to anyone who does not wear a face covering or who fails to comply with social distancing. Businesses must also take all reasonable steps to ensure those in line or entering their business wear a mask and comply with physical distancing requirements.


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2020)

Granted, this is Fux Nooz, but it shows Individual 1 obsessed with the cognitive test. By the way, administered by Dr. Ronny Jackson (the candyman).


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

Glendale always brings New Riders of the Purple Sage to mind.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They might be reacting to the activism in the streets and it's oppression, harnessing it quickly and trying to drive events. This shit is a mistake for Trump and they know it, so does anybody with a brain, something Donald lacks, a heart too.


i'm worried about the deaths in between..the lost souls who had nothing to do with this.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

topcat said:


> Granted, this is Fux Nooz, but it shows Individual 1 obsessed with the cognitive test. By the way, administered by Dr. Ronny Jackson (the candyman).


even though he says 'cognitive' it's about the test..he doesn't take them and never had to. he's a basic lizard brain mind who is missing the adulation of a 'like' on his test.

i knew someone from here who craved same never looking at his 'likes' per se, just the tallied red number on top of the bell, is what he craved..the higher the better..it drove him to post more yet he could never look at his comments because the number would disappear..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'm worried about the deaths in between..the lost souls who had nothing to do with this.


There's not much that can be done, this will not distract from the covid crises in the key red states, the local news is driving events there and in portland too. Hopefully none will be killed in the violence, and treatments appear to be driving down covid death expectations, so far, we will see when the numbers are crunched. Until these places adopt statewide NPR's, masks and such, this will continue, with these infection rates only a strict lockdown can knock it back in a timely manner, or they will spend time on the pateau. Cases should be isolated, not sent home to infect others, it shortens the time a lot.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There's not much that can be done, this will not distract from the covid crises in the key red states, the local news is driving events there and in portland too. Hopefully none will be killed in the violence, *and treatments appear to be driving down covid death expectations,* so far, we will see when the numbers are crunched. Until these places adopt statewide NPR's, masks and such, this will continue, with these infection rates only a strict lockdown can knock it back in a timely manner, or they will spend time on the pateau. Cases should be isolated, not sent home to infect others, it shortens the time a lot.


our last million infected at 14 days..since inception it's transmitting by half the rate of time..'the treatments'? it takes time to become sick (people are spreading) time to get results of test (same people are still spreading)..you could be spreading for a whole month..then it takes times for the virus to sicken you to the point of hospitalization..death occurs another month after that. (loosely speaking)..it takes time.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have no problem wearing a white hood, so a mask under it ain't much to ask.


but then..there will be vaccine they don't take..and in this case? can't say i blame them.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

topcat said:


> Granted, this is Fux Nooz, but it shows Individual 1 obsessed with the cognitive test. By the way, administered by Dr. Ronny Jackson (the candyman).


a person who self medicates like Dr. Ronny Feelgood, has no business working for the government or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2020)

Wondering if Melania will be a divorcée on Nov. 4


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 23, 2020)

topcat said:


> Granted, this is Fux Nooz, but it shows Individual 1 obsessed with the cognitive test. By the way, administered by Dr. Ronny Jackson (the candyman).


Is this the one he does the two word association "Person-Woman-Man", and the only other thing his ego could remember was to look at the... "Camera-TV" ....


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Is this the one he does the two word association "Person-Woman-Man", and the only other thing his ego could remember was to look at the... "Camera-TV" ....


Yeah, it was over 2 years ago, too. He says a year, or less. He speaks of "extra points", which don't exist. The guy is incapable of turning around his poll numbers. He _simply _doesn't have the skill set, or mental capability.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 23, 2020)

The Russians have done the equivalent of a nuke in our society over masks.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 24, 2020)

Maskless ass rages at Smart and Final store then pussies out when cops show up ...

https://apple.news/AJ3GVuULTSt6aYT0oEwmhrw

God what a time to be alive !


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2020)

"A lot of people think that it goes away in April, with the heat, as the heat comes in, typically, that will go away in April, we're in great shape, though."


----------



## hillbill (Jul 25, 2020)

trump is delivering for Putin I every way 
Weaken NATO
Destroy US economy
Destroy public trust in government
Destroy public belief in science 
Remove the United States from it’s leadership role in the world.
Divided Americans amongst themselves at every opportunity.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump is delivering for Putin I every way
> Weaken NATO
> Destroy US economy
> Destroy public trust in government
> ...


"It's a great success story." -Jarhead Kushner
Edit: "By July, the country is really rockin'."


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2020)

topcat said:


> "It's a great success story." -Jarhead Kushner
> Edit: "By July, the country is really rockin'."


he's a military


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> he's a military
> 
> View attachment 4634796


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 25, 2020)

Scientists Uncover Evidence That a Level of Pre-Existing COVID-19 / SARS-CoV-2 Immunity Is Present in the General Population


Singapore scientists uncover SARS-CoV-2-specific T cell immunity in recovered COVID-19 and SARS patients, and in uninfected individuals. Singapore study shows that SARS-CoV-2-specific T cells are present in all recovered COVID-19 patients. These T cells were also found in all subjects who re



scitechdaily.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2020)

new gear.









MIT researchers created a reusable face mask that works like an N95 respirator | CNN


Nurses and doctors have gone to creative extremes to reuse the same masks, gloves and scrubs they need to treat contagious coronavirus patients. But if a prototype mask created by researchers proves widely effective, it may be a safer alternative for health care workers.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287144439358590984


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287144439358590984


You know what? They were confronted in the store and cited for trespass. Much love to Marshall Minnesota.

*“You’re sick. Yeah, you’re sick,”* the same shopper can be heard in the video as the woman wearing the swastika mask made an obscene gesture. “You have an illness.”









Minnesota couple wears swastika face coverings at Walmart


A couple wearing swastika face coverings caused a stir at a Walmart in southwest Minnesota on Saturday.




www.whio.com





_Marshall Police Department Sgt. Jason Buysse said a notice of trespass was issued to the couple. They left without incident, KARE reported.
“What happened today at our store in Marshall, MN is unacceptable,” Walmart officials said in a statement Saturday night. “We strive to provide a safe and comfortable shopping environment for all our customers and will not tolerate any form of discrimination or harassment in any aspect of our business. We are asking everyone to wear face coverings when they enter our stores for their safety and the safety of others and it’s unfortunate that some individuals have taken this pandemic as an opportunity to create a distressing situation for customers and associates in our store.”
Walmart said the trespass notices prevent the couple from visiting any Walmart facility for at least one year, KARE reported.
Mueller said she was born and raised in Germany. When she posted the video, she noted how her great-grandmother had fought in the underground against the Nazis during World War II, the Star-Tribune reported. She called the swastikas a symbol of hate.
“It’s been shown that, biologically, trauma passes down through the generations in your DNA,” Mueller said. “My immediate physical reaction was nausea and wanting to cry, so I can’t imagine what that must feel like for other people who lost family members in the Holocaust.”

© 2020 Cox Media Group_

Don't try that stunt in Portland, bitch.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> When the food supply chain collapses is when things will really get ugly, you can't eat guns and ammo


Your right, you can't eat guns & ammo, but with a gun, I sure as fuck can eat my Trump supporting neighbor if things get bad enough


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> You know what? They were confronted in the store and cited for trespass. Much love to Marshall Minnesota.
> 
> *“You’re sick. Yeah, you’re sick,”* the same shopper can be heard in the video as the woman wearing the swastika mask made an obscene gesture. “You have an illness.”
> 
> ...


Carry can goods be a patriot...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287144439358590984


Where is a big strong beserk man with a baseball bat when ya need one...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Where is a big strong beserk man with a baseball bat when ya need one...


public shaming and job loss is almost somehow more satisfying these days.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> public shaming and job loss is almost somehow more satisfying these days.


Agree. I'm kind of shocked at the suggestion of a baseball bat. She was publicly shamed, cited for trespass and told to leave. It was a nonviolent protest and the response was too.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Your right, you can't eat guns & ammo, but with a gun, I sure as fuck can eat my Trump supporting neighbor if things get bad enough


actually they can eat their guns with my blessing..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

What’s it pay to work for Trump? Here are the salaries of Kellyanne Conway, Ivanka Trump, Mike Pompeo, others.


The White House released its annual list of staff salaries.




www.nj.com





generally, it's $183k.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> What’s it pay to work for Trump? Here are the salaries of Kellyanne Conway, Ivanka Trump, Mike Pompeo, others.
> 
> 
> The White House released its annual list of staff salaries.
> ...


Hookers do more dignified work on their backs for less than that bitch makes.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 26, 2020)

So its taken 6 months to infect roughly 1.4 or 1.5 % of the American population. 4.4 million out of 328 million. Death rate of the infected is 3.5%, for perspective thats about 0.05% of your total population. Around 80% of those infected have mild symptoms and a large number are completely asymptomatic. 1.5% of you are sick. Out of those only 3.5% are dead and 80% of those infected have barley any symptoms at all. And you think is worth destroying your economy over? In comparison, how many ppl die of consumption based illnesses in the states each year? A LOT more than that but no one gave a fuck then. And you think vaccines will work? Obviously not many ppl in your country are taking precautions. To me that means they do not care or are not afraid. So why do you expect them to line up for vaccines? I am not saying they don't work, I am saying it seems clear to me that most ppl dont care. Even where I am from i would say about 5% are wearing masks most ppl really don't seem to give a shit. Most people DONT CARE. stop hoping that your leaders shoot your economy in the head anymore than has already been done.

80% asymptomatic or extremely mild symptoms. Its not that fucking scary.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> So its taken 6 months to infect roughly 1.4 or 1.5 % of the American population. 4.4 million out of 328 million. Death rate of the infected is 3.5%, for perspective thats about 0.05% of your total population. Around 80% of those infected have mild symptoms and a large number are completely asymptomatic. 1.5% of you are sick. Out of those only 3.5% are dead and 80% of those infected have barley any symptoms at all. And you think is worth destroying your economy over? In comparison, how many ppl die of consumption based illnesses in the states each year? A LOT more than that but no one gave a fuck then. And you think vaccines will work? Obviously not many ppl in your country are taking precautions. To me that means they do not care or are not afraid. So why do you expect them to line up for vaccines? I am not saying they don't work, I am saying it seems clear to me that most ppl dont care. Even where I am from i would say about 5% are wearing masks most ppl really don't seem to give a shit. Most people DONT CARE. stop hoping that your leaders shoot your economy in the head anymore than has already been done.
> 
> 80% asymptomatic or extremely mild symptoms. Its not that fucking scary.


When you have a new government there will be a national lock down and mandatory masks, those who do not comply will be interned, as in barbed wire interned, Joe won't fuck around with losers, nor should he.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When you have a new government there will be a national lock down and mandatory masks, those who do not comply will be interned, as in barbed wire interned, Joe won't fuck around with losers, nor should he.


Thats exactly what you hope for isn't it? So those number scare you that much that you want your fellow citizens to be locked away? Also, the vast VAST majority of those who have died have had underlying health issues. So the death tole for healthy humans is probably less than .5%.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Yep just what the south needs hurricane season, imagine a cat 5 whopping Florida or Texas in the next month or two, the poor infected fuckers will be streaming into other states, thanks GOP assholes! Thousands of severely ill patients and elderly to transport, power out and incompetent state and federal governments, Jesus Christ, a sharpie wouldn't help at all, maybe Donald will nuke it though... IQ 78 will come up with something to distract I'm sure, soon he will be reduced to running around the Washington monument butt naked to distract from the bad news.

How about several bad hurricanes hitting the plague ravaged south? Even if Donald wanted to help, he removed the levers of power and is too stupid to manage it or let an expert do it, Jared will fix it, and skim off the cash, they can stay at Trump's cockroach infested properties, except they might get hammered too, no worries send them there anyway! They will see how much their stable jenius helps them or hinders aid with greed and stupidity. Donald would hold up aid for weeks or months unless the "right" people got the contracts.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Hurricane Hanna brings more devastation to virus-ravaged Rio Grande Valley - The Monitor


There’s 2020, and then there’s 2020 in the Rio Grande Valley, where devastation has struck on two fronts in a perfect storm of disaster — all before summer’s end. While no one in the Valley needs a reminder that the area has endured a pandemic of biblical proportions for more than a month...




www.themonitor.com





*Hurricane Hanna brings more devastation to virus-ravaged Rio Grande Valley*
There’s 2020, and then there’s 2020 in the Rio Grande Valley, where devastation has struck on two fronts in a perfect storm of disaster — all before summer’s end.

While no one in the Valley needs a reminder that the area has endured a pandemic of biblical proportions for more than a month, things became shockingly worse Saturday as the region incurred a storm that only added to the suffering. Leaving some to wonder when the hordes of locusts and frogs and boils will arrive, and how long the people of the Valley can endure the torment of a year that doesn’t give The Monitor much opportunity to print good news.

Whether by coincidence or fate, Hidalgo County Judge Richard F. Cortez said a “tsunami” was coming long before Hurricane Hanna rained down a torrential downpour on the Valley for what seemed like an eternity Saturday evening. A deluge that for the fourth time in nearly as many years flooded our communities, and left structural damage and power outages affecting thousands in its wake.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> Thats exactly what you hope for isn't it? So those number scare you that much that you want your fellow citizens to be locked away? Also, the vast VAST majority of those who have died have had underlying health issues. So the death tole for healthy humans is probably less than .5%.


I live in Canada, we like the rest of the world are back to normal we won the fight, not the war yet, but the battle. Donald and people like you turned America into a loser, a failed state that murdered hundreds of thousands of its own citizens through incompetence. Republican, senators, congressmen, and governors sold out their oaths and citizens over a fucking worthless mean tweet. They sold out citizens lives, not by the individual, but by the tens of thousands over something of less substance than a fart in a strong fucking breeze Cleetus. Human life was never sold by cowards so cheaply, it is a CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY moron. There WILL be 300,000 Americans dead by the time Trump is done, I know you will take full responsibility, just like him.

Wanna defend that son?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> Thats exactly what you hope for isn't it? So those number scare you that much that you want your fellow citizens to be locked away? Also, the vast VAST majority of those who have died have had underlying health issues. So the death tole for healthy humans is probably less than .5%.


Look it's not like yer gonna have a choice about this, believe bullshit if you want, but you will do it behind barbed wire as a public health menace, welcome to camp covid Cleetus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> Thats exactly what you hope for isn't it? So those number scare you that much that you want your fellow citizens to be locked away? Also, the vast VAST majority of those who have died have had underlying health issues. So the death tole for healthy humans is probably less than .5%.


BTW Donald has a professionally assessed IQ of 78, he is a malicious psychopathic moron, are you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> Thats exactly what you hope for isn't it? So those number scare you that much that you want your fellow citizens to be locked away? Also, the vast VAST majority of those who have died have had underlying health issues. So the death tole for healthy humans is probably less than .5%.


Enough suffering for you? Wear a fucking mask!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> So its taken 6 months to infect roughly 1.4 or 1.5 % of the American population. 4.4 million out of 328 million. Death rate of the infected is 3.5%, for perspective thats about 0.05% of your total population. Around 80% of those infected have mild symptoms and a large number are completely asymptomatic. 1.5% of you are sick. Out of those only 3.5% are dead and 80% of those infected have barley any symptoms at all. And you think is worth destroying your economy over? In comparison, how many ppl die of consumption based illnesses in the states each year? A LOT more than that but no one gave a fuck then. And you think vaccines will work? Obviously not many ppl in your country are taking precautions. To me that means they do not care or are not afraid. So why do you expect them to line up for vaccines? I am not saying they don't work, I am saying it seems clear to me that most ppl dont care. Even where I am from i would say about 5% are wearing masks most ppl really don't seem to give a shit. Most people DONT CARE. stop hoping that your leaders shoot your economy in the head anymore than has already been done.
> 
> 80% asymptomatic or extremely mild symptoms. Its not that fucking scary.


cheeseburgers aren’t contagious


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> cheeseburgers aren’t contagious


Wants to challenge experts and a whole field of science with some back of the envelope calculations on a pot forum, jenius.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 26, 2020)

Lmao wow you guys are seriously touched. I wear a mask. I take precautions. Mainly because I care for the sick so I don't want to being them back anything. I simply said its not as bad as you make it seem. I used the numbers provided by science to make a point. You disagree with it, thats fine.

I DO NOT live in America, I have never even been there. I do not support donald trump and never have. Funny how you thought me quoting statistics meant I was a trump supporter. 

No cheeseburgers arn't contagious, but the issues in america that result from consumption are a bigger draw on your economy AND have a much higher death toll than covid ever will, that is unless you shut it all down and shoot yourselves in the foot. Or start an uprising over forced encampment etc etc. 

Well good luck to you. Always keep the math first. Less than a %1 mortality rate for the healthy. Good luck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> Lmao wow you guys are seriously touched. I wear a mask. I take precautions. Mainly because I care for the sick so I don't want to being them back anything. I simply said its not as bad as you make it seem. I used the numbers provided by science to make a point. You disagree with it, thats fine.
> 
> I DO NOT live in America, I have never even been there. I do not support donald trump and never have. Funny how you thought me quoting statistics meant I was a trump supporter.
> 
> ...


The mortality rate will be much higher, the healthcare systems are overwhelmed and rates could go a lot higher. What about the maimed as in my response to you above that showed that grim statistics? You tried to minimise the public health threat, I demonstrated to you that you were wrong, dead wrong. You insulted the intelligence of everybody here, except yourself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2020)

Cheeseburgers aren’t contagious but


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2020)

Imagine being so dumb that you actually type that


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The mortality rate will be much higher, the healthcare systems are overwhelmed and rates could go a lot higher. What about the maimed as in my response to you above the showed that grim statistics? You tried to minimise the public health threat, I demonstrated to you that you were wrong, dead wrong. You insulted the intelligence of everybody here, except yourself.


You are laughable. You insult the intelligence of everyone that can do basic math. You also claim to value life out one side of your mouth, then cheer for the imprisonment/the removal of freedom of anyone who disagrees with you. You sir are a champion of morality. I bow to your superior ability to perceive right and wrong.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Imagine being so dumb that you actually type that


Almost everything you say on here is akin to rancid shit spewing from the ass of a dying goat. Anyone who views you as an intelligent person might as well be labeled as lobotomized. Turn everything into anti trump, label me as a supporter, call me privileged and a racist and a moron but don't agrue any of the statistics i gave. Oh wait, did I just make your next 5 moves for you? Good luck with that brother.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Everything I said about statistical numbers was fact. Simple math. Your saying the predictions say its gonna get worse? Maybe so but thats not proof, or fact. Thats an opinion and its not shared by all who have high credentials, almost nothing in science is universally agreed upon. I base my opinions on facts and if that makes me a moron, then so be it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> Everything I said about statistical numbers was fact. Simple math. Your saying the predictions say its gonna get worse? Maybe so but thats not proof, or fact. Thats an opinion and its not shared by all who have high credentials, almost nothing in science is universally agreed upon. I base my opinions on facts and if that makes me a moron, then so be it.


Ever hear of a branch of science called epidemiology numbnuts? Who the fuck are you to argue with public health experts and offer a false narrative?
What about all the maimed and injured? The mortality rate of .5% is the overall mortality rate under optimum care conditions with excellent treatment, that won't happen in America because of criminal negligence on the part of certain elected officials. 

Get covid and report back to us on the results, tell us how easy a time you had, first hand reports are welcome, though credibility might be an issue and of course there's a higher than 1% chance you will croak since you are 40 years old, even in good health.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> You are laughable. You insult the intelligence of everyone that can do basic math. You also claim to value life out one side of your mouth, then cheer for the imprisonment/the removal of freedom of anyone who disagrees with you. You sir are a champion or morality. I bow to your superior ability to perceive right and wrong.


You are not living in America, where do you live? If you are going to try and convince Americans there is no real danger. Where are you from, let us see how your country did with covid.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jul 27, 2020)

well we are watching these diagrams from day 1 and when you see the constant & gradual, even sometimes exponential RISE how can you post this:


Five of diamonds said:


> Everything I said about statistical numbers was fact. Simple math. Your saying the predictions say its gonna get worse? Maybe so but thats not proof, or fact. Thats an opinion and its not shared by all who have high credentials, almost nothing in science is universally agreed upon. I base my opinions on facts and if that makes me a moron, then so be it.


these diagrams are done in order TO ANTICIPATE/ PREDICT the near future.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> Lmao wow you guys are seriously touched. I wear a mask. I take precautions. Mainly because I care for the sick so I don't want to being them back anything. I simply said its not as bad as you make it seem. I used the numbers provided by science to make a point. You disagree with it, thats fine.
> 
> I DO NOT live in America, I have never even been there. I do not support donald trump and never have. Funny how you thought me quoting statistics meant I was a trump supporter.
> 
> ...


I missed the convo, but that last sentence....?! Now we are basing mortality rate based on who's healthy? Correct me if I'm wrong, because what a concept. How does one even begin to debate these types of thoughts? People who think like that are everything thats wrong with this world. You "care" for the sick, but you consider them expendable when debating mortality rate. Nice to know.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> So its taken 6 months to infect roughly 1.4 or 1.5 % of the American population. 4.4 million out of 328 million. Death rate of the infected is 3.5%, for perspective thats about 0.05% of your total population. Around 80% of those infected have mild symptoms and a large number are completely asymptomatic. 1.5% of you are sick. Out of those only 3.5% are dead and 80% of those infected have barley any symptoms at all. And you think is worth destroying your economy over? In comparison, how many ppl die of consumption based illnesses in the states each year? A LOT more than that but no one gave a fuck then. And you think vaccines will work? Obviously not many ppl in your country are taking precautions. To me that means they do not care or are not afraid. So why do you expect them to line up for vaccines? I am not saying they don't work, I am saying it seems clear to me that most ppl dont care. Even where I am from i would say about 5% are wearing masks most ppl really don't seem to give a shit. Most people DONT CARE. stop hoping that your leaders shoot your economy in the head anymore than has already been done.
> 
> 80% asymptomatic or extremely mild symptoms. Its not that fucking scary.


False in many ways but the most important falsehood is the false choice between controlling the epidemic OR healthy economy. Your Bayesian analysis should change that from an or statement to an and statement. It's not a choice. Cannot have a vibrant economy unless the virus is properly managed, which other countries are doing. Do you think the US is technologically inferior to South Korea or Denmark? They are managing the epidemic and able to open up their economies in order to prosper. Why can't the US? There is no technical reason why so it's dumbasses like you that explain why. 

Most of the statistics you cite are either known to be wrong or just guesses because we don't really know. On NPR last week one analyst put the number that have been infected and recovered in the US at 9%. Because testing at the outset was muffed by the Trump administration and then later on, given improper funding and support, the numbers you cite are known to be wrong. For example many more people died due to the virus and weren't counted. We really don't know what the fatality rate is. From other countries, the fatality rate is between 1% to as high as 4%. Cannot directly use US test data to do the same analysis. 

We do know that this virus is very contagious compared to the flu. We do know that people are infectious days before they come down with symptoms. We do know that some people are asymtomatic while infectious. So, masks really are necessary. You pose a circular argument when you say we should stop insisting that people wear masks because you don't see a lot of people wearing masks. That's a really dumb statement. 

We had another fool person who had been respected in this forum who tried to use back of the envelope calculations to argue we should just go back to work. He was wrong too. He doesn't hang around here any more and I regret that. But the lockdown worked and Trump's administration throttled the ability of our very good medical experts and public health authorities to direct resources into the correct measures.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> Everything I said about statistical numbers was fact. Simple math. Your saying the predictions say its gonna get worse? Maybe so but thats not proof, or fact. Thats an opinion and its not shared by all who have high credentials, almost nothing in science is universally agreed upon. I base my opinions on facts and if that makes me a moron, then so be it.


I just caught on to the fishing lure avatar. 

Cute.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> You are laughable. You insult the intelligence of everyone that can do basic math. You also claim to value life out one side of your mouth, then cheer for the imprisonment/the removal of freedom of anyone who disagrees with you. You sir are a champion or morality. I bow to your superior ability to perceive right and wrong.


I can do basic math. What are we calculating here besides LIVES.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

*Epidemiologists grade how Canada, the U.S., and the world have fared in their pandemic responses*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> You sir are a champion or morality. I bow to your superior ability to perceive right and wrong.


You appear to be either immoral or amoral.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> Everything I said about statistical numbers was fact. Simple math. Your saying the predictions say its gonna get worse? Maybe so but thats not proof, or fact. Thats an opinion and its not shared by all who have high credentials, almost nothing in science is universally agreed upon. I base my opinions on facts and if that makes me a moron, then so be it.


Predictions? Are you kidding me? Come to my city, there is no open hospital beds as of days ago, and they are now turning people away from area hospitals. As in - not accepting. This is going to effect many more than just high - risk people, not that that even matters because everyone mattters healthy or not, but go on with all that.. Healthy people will die, without covid. Don't get in a car wreck!


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You appear to be either immoral or amoral.


Look at his avatar. He's saying up front that he's trolling. At least that's one interpretation.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> So its taken 6 months to infect roughly 1.4 or 1.5 % of the American population. 4.4 million out of 328 million. Death rate of the infected is 3.5%, for perspective thats about 0.05% of your total population. Around 80% of those infected have mild symptoms and a large number are completely asymptomatic. 1.5% of you are sick. Out of those only 3.5% are dead and 80% of those infected have barley any symptoms at all. And you think is worth destroying your economy over? In comparison, how many ppl die of consumption based illnesses in the states each year? A LOT more than that but no one gave a fuck then. And you think vaccines will work? Obviously not many ppl in your country are taking precautions. To me that means they do not care or are not afraid. So why do you expect them to line up for vaccines? I am not saying they don't work, I am saying it seems clear to me that most ppl dont care. Even where I am from i would say about 5% are wearing masks most ppl really don't seem to give a shit. Most people DONT CARE. stop hoping that your leaders shoot your economy in the head anymore than has already been done.
> 
> 80% asymptomatic or extremely mild symptoms. Its not that fucking scary.


Unbelievable. Smfh. Seriously? You're ideology and your numbers are fucked. Where are you from? It's going to take me a few minutes but yeah..let's talk numbers. And politics.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Look at his avatar. He's saying up front that he's trolling. At least that's one interpretation.


I noticed but wanted to insult the bastard!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Look at his avatar. He's saying up front that he's trolling. At least that's one interpretation.


I thought he was Russian for a minute, but they aren't that stupid, then I notice the lure.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I thought he was Russian for a minute, but they aren't that stupid, then I notice the lure.


I seen your reply a bit back and thought it was in Russian, I guess thats why lol. I was headed to bed and seen this pop up at the top so thought I'd take a peek.. Looks like he has left. Lol. I don't get pissy often, but dang really. People are throwing me with their random crazy thoughts - especially when they have no idea what they are saying, which he quite obviously did not.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> Unbelievable. Smfh. Seriously? You're ideology and your numbers are fucked. Where are you from? It's going to take me a few minutes but yeah..let's talk numbers. And politics.


Welcome to the RIU politics forum, where "a fact doesn't have to be true to be believed."


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> False in many ways but the most important falsehood is the false choice between controlling the epidemic OR healthy economy. Your Bayesian analysis should change that from an or statement to an and statement. It's not a choice. Cannot have a vibrant economy unless the virus is properly managed, which other countries are doing. Do you think the US is technologically inferior to South Korea or Denmark? They are managing the epidemic and able to open up their economies in order to prosper. Why can't the US? There is no technical reason why so it's dumbasses like you that explain why.
> 
> Most of the statistics you cite are either known to be wrong or just guesses because we don't really know. On NPR last week one analyst put the number that have been infected and recovered in the US at 9%. Because testing at the outset was muffed by the Trump administration and then later on, given improper funding and support, the numbers you cite are known to be wrong. For example many more people died due to the virus and weren't counted. We really don't know what the fatality rate is. From other countries, the fatality rate is between 1% to as high as 4%. Cannot directly use US test data to do the same analysis.
> 
> ...


I never said we should do nothing. I never said not to wear masks. I wear a mask. I said that most people I see DO NOT wear masks. I said most people dont seem to give a fuck, at least where I live. You see, you gave a good response. I respect you a lot more than those other two who didn't really have much to say. About the numbers. If anything we can logically ASSUME that the mortality rate is actually lower than what we have seen due to the fact the majority of asymptomatic people would probably not be tested. And according to what I thought were facts, those numbers (asymptomatic) are around 40%. Do you see where i am coming from here? I never said do nothing. I never said go back to work. I said its not as bad as it would seem and I also didn't say it wasn't going to get worse. I said that is not known. I am NOT an American and I agree they fucked the pooch on this. Lots did but they fucked that pooch a little harder. They should have shut everything down and closed borders when the very first case arrived in their country. Then it would be over by now or at least much easier to manage. BUT now, with the situation they are in, do you really think shutting it down will stop it? Maybe, but it will cost them heavily. Its no longer a viable option to close up shop in a certain city, certain area. Its huge areas and most cities. And to truly stop it it WOULD take draconian measures. Do you want that? What would that look like in reality? Because you damn well know millions of people out there would not follow the rules or listen. And the virus will stick around and come back again and again. Doesn't letting it run its course have some reason to it? Herd imunity? I dont think its as easy as we all wish and if there is one thing I am certain about, it's that it's no where near over.

Its going to draw out like a blade.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jul 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Enough suffering for you? Wear a fucking mask!
> View attachment 4636067


indeed, and that's only calculated if every person only becomes 1 time elligible to have that virus, and from then on, be immune.... but what if the virus mutates, comes back in another form, and you can get sick for a second/third.... time (like the flue) because this is what Corona/RNA-viruses are actually famous for... that could *shatter *the whole concept of herd immunity


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Look at his avatar. He's saying up front that he's trolling. At least that's one interpretation.


Honestly its not that, I just love actual fishing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I noticed but wanted to insult the bastard!


I was doing a little research and was curious about such creatures and ya go from general to specific. Looks like a flavor of antisocial personality disorder. I mean this guy, there's normal trolling everybody does, but these folks aren't normal, even the trigger the libs types, haven't seen to many lately cause they end up triggered themselves, Clorox spoiled it for them.








Troll (slang) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





"According to Tom Postmes, a professor of social and organisational psychology at the universities of Exeter, England, and Groningen, The Netherlands, and the author of Individuality and the Group, who has studied online behavior for 20 years, "Trolls aspire to violence, to the level of trouble they can cause in an environment. They want it to kick off. They want to promote antipathetic emotions of disgust and outrage, which morbidly gives them a sense of pleasure."[36] Someone who brings something off topic into the conversation in order to make that person mad is trolling.[40]"


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> . And to truly stop it it WOULD take draconian measures. Do you want that? What would that look like in reality? Because you damn well know millions of people out there would not follow the rules or listen. And the virus will stick around and come back again and again. Doesn't letting it run its course have some reason to it? Herd imunity? I dont think its as easy as we all wish and if there is one thing I am certain about, it's that it's no where near over.
> 
> Its going to draw out like a blade.


that would be a good general exercise for if a more sophisticated virus - a potential biological weapon - hits the US.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> I can do basic math. What are we calculating here besides LIVES.


Who cares what we are calculating? Do you think that its immoral to calculate such things? Also not everyone has the same viewpoint on value (of life).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Welcome to the RIU politics forum, where "a fact doesn't have to be true to be believed."


He's back, Hint, save the effort, just go back and copy paste the same arguments that were used to beat on abandon, why reinvent the wheel. Nite.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> Predictions? Are you kidding me? Come to my city, there is no open hospital beds as of days ago, and they are now turning people away from area hospitals. As in - not accepting. This is going to effect many more than just high - risk people, not that that even matters because everyone mattters healthy or not, but go on with all that.. Healthy people will die, without covid. Don't get in a car wreck!


I was talking about known statistics of the virus. The collateral damage will be massive. But so will the collateral damage from flattening the curve won't it? That's even if the Americans can manage that task. Is asking questions/talking inherently evil or something? I simply stated numbers and my opinion about them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> I was talking about known statistics of the virus. The collateral damage will be massive. But so will the collateral damage from flattening the curve won't it? That's even if the Americans can manage that task. Is asking questions/talking inherently evil or something? I simply stated numbers and my opinion about them.


Why don't you consult the experts? There are threads on this topic full of arguments that can bury you, we watched the data as it came in, there were a ton of expert resources, articles and research papers posted. People here were following this since january, it is a well covered topic, a hunt through the threads is more effort than I'll bother with. We have this epidemic battled back to the point where it is safe to go about, but we are issuing mask orders, even if there are no cases in the province and we contact trace. Monoclonal antibody therapies and convalescent plasma are worth the wait, it was criminal negligence and mismanagement that are causing major issues in the US now. Trump is a failure. Masks cut the R0 rate tremendously and the methods of contagion are better understood, NPIs (Non Pharmaceutical Interventions) supportive and antiviral treatments that confirm limited immunity will be the approach until a vaccine is found to cure or even significantly attenuate the virus.

We can do economic activity, just not mass events, bars and restaurants until extensive testing, contact tracing and case isolation are enacted, but after locking down to reduce the rate of infection in the community. That's what the experts say and that's who everybody who wants to live, listens to.

If you are wondering about the hostility, you appear to be promoting a dangerous public health narrative, America is being ravaged by covid, nowhere else except Brazil and Russia, all of America's peers have contained it and can go back to normal, more or less. There is division in America over masks and NPIs, there are many morons and the entire issue has become politicised by a sizable group of morons who are enthralled to Trump.

BTW where are you from? It would be helpful to others to know this information and it is general in nature and most likely will be publicly corrected by the admin if you should lie about it, you don't have a reason to lie or to conceal it. Many suspect Russian trolls, I thought you were one myself, but most are just the American variety, we do get those who are not too familiar with America, but your english is good American in fact and does not appear to be British. I'm from Canada, where are you from, purgatory might mean your Catholic, but it is not a country.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> Unbelievable. Smfh. Seriously? You're ideology and your numbers are fucked. Where are you from? It's going to take me a few minutes but yeah..let's talk numbers. And politics.


Your claiming those are not the real numbers? Sure are they 100%, no. But are these not the numbers we have to work with? Are these not the numbers that we DO know, not just what we suspect? 

How is my ideology fucked? Because I don't find a mortality rate for healthy human beings below 1% scary? Not everyone is afraid. Not everyone views things the same. Does that make them wrong? If so why are you so sure you are right? I also never advocated not wearing a mask, or anti vaccine shit. I didnt say it so dont pretend I did.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> I was talking about known statistics of the virus. The collateral damage will be massive. But so will the collateral damage from flattening the curve won't it? That's even if the Americans can manage that task. Is asking questions/talking inherently evil or something? I simply stated numbers and my opinion about them.


No you stated numbers and on another post said they were facts. They aren't. Your numbers are way off base and I only glanced. 1-1.5% americans infected? You mean X 9? I think you're underestimating the contagiousness of this virus and how many people it truly will effect if left to go unchecked. At this point the collateral damage economically is going to be massive no matter what we do, there's no logical reason to say it's ok for people to die based on numbers. If you look around, states are breaking case numbers daily. The virus is rapidly spreading because the country opened to soon and did not take precautions. Had we done things properly, the economic damage would have been alot less. You're saying people should pay with their lives because our leaders were idiots and fucked everything about this pandemic response up? Thats why I say you don't know what you're talking about.



Five of diamonds said:


> Everything I said about statistical numbers was fact. Simple math. Your saying the predictions say its gonna get worse? Maybe so but thats not proof, or fact. Thats an opinion and its not shared by all who have high credentials, almost nothing in science is universally agreed upon. I base my opinions on facts and if that makes me a moron, then so be it.


Ok, I went back a ways. I see. I wouldn't say everything about science has to be universally agreed upon (obviously..it's science) but there is certainly plenty of startling studies out there and factual statstics based on them. Perhaps if you were living here watching this unfold you would be of different opinion concerning science and more accurate numbers. Record cases daily. Hospitals full to the point where even emergencies will get delayed care, if they don't get sent to the next available hospital. People are getting sick more than once. Even though hospitals are full, state numbers still breaking daily records. Where will they go? Healthy people that didn't even realize they were sick are dying in their sleep from O2 levels going to low. An unexplained increase in the mortality rate when compared to prior years, I could go on and on. Its not rocket science. You just have to pay attention and do actual research, outside of your calculator. You're not here yet you think you know cuz of "numbers." I have been watching this very closely since the beginning. If the US economy truly tanks as your implying it's because of the lack of leadership and complete failure in handling this crisis. Other countries did this. They shut down, they stayed home, they opened up safely. They are now enjoying their summer, safely. Point blank - To be from another country and have no clue what the actual status of the US is you should really just stop with all that. You seriously have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> I never said we should do nothing. I never said not to wear masks. I wear a mask. I said that most people I see DO NOT wear masks. I said most people dont seem to give a fuck, at least where I live. You see, you gave a good response. I respect you a lot more than those other two who didn't really have much to say. About the numbers. If anything we can logically ASSUME that the mortality rate is actually lower than what we have seen due to the fact the majority of asymptomatic people would probably not be tested. And according to what I thought were facts, those numbers (asymptomatic) are around 40%. Do you see where i am coming from here? I never said do nothing. I never said go back to work. I said its not as bad as it would seem and I also didn't say it wasn't going to get worse. I said that is not known. I am NOT an American and I agree they fucked the pooch on this. Lots did but they fucked that pooch a little harder. They should have shut everything down and closed borders when the very first case arrived in their country. Then it would be over by now or at least much easier to manage. BUT now, with the situation they are in, do you really think shutting it down will stop it? Maybe, but it will cost them heavily. Its no longer a viable option to close up shop in a certain city, certain area. Its huge areas and most cities. And to truly stop it it WOULD take draconian measures. Do you want that? What would that look like in reality? Because you damn well know millions of people out there would not follow the rules or listen. And the virus will stick around and come back again and again. Doesn't letting it run its course have some reason to it? Herd imunity? I dont think its as easy as we all wish and if there is one thing I am certain about, it's that it's no where near over.
> 
> Its going to draw out like a blade.


Letting it run it's course is what happens if we fail at managing it. I totally agree that in some parts of the country we are failing. Where I live, we are still doing OK. But those failed states keep sending infected people our way. Eventually they will break us. We do have a long way to go and I'm willing to see our country go back into lockdown mode in order to get this thing back under control. Maybe then we will take the right steps.

Sweden is an example of what happens when you let the virus run its course. Actually it didn't run its course because people said "bullshit, I'm staying home." Enough people circulated about and some of them brought the disease into elder care facilities. As a result they ended up with more dead than neighboring countries and a moribund economy. Yet test data as of June showed they are only 25% exposed. That's doesn't work so let's just check that alternative off the list.

Let's talk about the cost in terms of lives. The people most likely to die or become severely ill are those over 60 and those with certain pre-conditions like asthma, high blood pressure, diabetes and so forth. For the aged, those over 80, this virus is practically a death sentence and a horrible death at that. I value the lives of these people. I value their civil rights too. We need a strategy that includes their well-being too. The "just let it rip" does not value their lives very much at all. So, from a humane perspective it fails.

Finally, it's a false choice to say "open up to save the economy" or "kill the economy to slow the spread". If workplaces aren't safe, if stores or places of commerce aren't safe then the economy can't come back because people will find ways to avoid going to work or shop. I'm completely offended by the idea of forcing workers to work without social distancing, PPE and clean facilities.

Circling back to the "asymptomatic" number of 40%. I found this in a cursory google search:









Whole-Town Study Reveals Large Percentage of Asymptomatic COVID-19 Cases – Global Biodefense


A study of COVID-19 in the quarantined Italian town of Vò, where most of the population was tested, reveals the importance of asymptomatic cases. The




globalbiodefense.com





_The testing revealed that at the start of the lockdown, 2.6 percent of the population (73 people) were positive for SARS-CoV-2, while after a couple of weeks only 1.2 percent (29 people) were positive. At both times, around 40 percent of the positive cases showed no symptoms (asymptomatic). The results also show it took on average 9.3 days (range of 8-14 days) for the virus to be cleared from someone’s body. _

That's "_40% of the people who tested positive"_, about 2% in that study overall tested positive -- a very small and limited study. Again. about 2% of the people tested in a town in Europe came out positive for the infection. 60% of those were symptomatic, 40% were not. All of them were able to spread the virus around. About 60 people in a town of 3200 tested positive and were symptomatic -- they are the kinds of people who get tested in the US. In the US of those who test positive and are symptomatic, about 4% die. Of people who test positive, end up in the hospital and live, 30% suffer long term disability. But not everybody who get sick get tested and not everybody who dies from the virus make it to the hospital, so they aren't counted. Not everybody who is exposed gains immunity. We don't know how long that immunity lasts. I look at all these eye watering numbers and all the unknowns and I can't see how they are useful. If you can't trust the data then don't use it. Find a different way to make a decision.

Because we don't have great intelligence on the state of this virus, the best we can do is listen to the advice from experts. They say be careful, maintain social distancing, don't go out to restaurants, stay safe. In other words, it's OK to conduct essential business but otherwise, this economy is going to suck for a while longer.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> Your claiming those are not the real numbers? Sure are they 100%, no. But are these not the numbers we have to work with? Are these not the numbers that we DO know, not just what we suspect?
> 
> How is my ideology fucked? Because I don't find a mortality rate for healthy human beings below 1% scary? Not everyone is afraid. Not everyone views things the same. Does that make them wrong? If so why are you so sure you are right? I also never advocated not wearing a mask, or anti vaccine shit. I didnt say it so dont pretend I did.


You're ideology is fucked, because you actually thought of and took the time to calculate "healthy" human beings instead of all human beings. Lord have mercy. The entire world is having protests right now for equality and you want to base your opinion on numbers that include only "healthy" people. I'm not afraid. I'm a realist and people are dying all around me. Young, old, healthy, sick, democrats, republicans, the virus don't care and you're fucked up ideology of America's situation isn't helping anyone in America. You're from another country on a forum, implying that high risk people don't matter. I didn't say anything about masks or vaccines because I got here late and I didn't see any of that. Everyone needs to social distance and be safe, or everyone will be effected. I don't mind having logical discussions over differences of opinion based on facts but you are not bringing true facts, just inaccurate statistics that can be proven invalid by other statistics.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> No you stated numbers and on another post said they were facts. They aren't. Your numbers are way off base and I only glanced. 1-1.5% americans infected? You mean X 9? I think you're underestimating the contagiousness of this virus and how many people it truly will effect if left to go unchecked. At this point the collateral damage economically is going to be massive no matter what we do, there's no logical reason to say it's ok for people to die based on numbers. If you look around, states are breaking case numbers daily. The virus is rapidly spreading because the country opened to soon and did not take precautions. Had we done things properly, the economic damage would have been alot less. You're saying people should pay with their lives because our leaders were idiots and fucked everything about this pandemic response up? Thats why I say you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I went back a ways. I see. I wouldn't say everything about science has to be universally agreed upon (obviously..it's science) but there is certainly plenty of startling studies out there and factual statstics based on them. Perhaps if you were living here watching this unfold you would be of different opinion concerning science and more accurate numbers. Record cases daily. Hospitals full to the point where even emergencies will get delayed care, if they don't get sent to the next available hospital. People are getting sick more than once. Even though hospitals are full, state numbers still breaking daily records. Where will they go? Healthy people that didn't even realize they were sick are dying in their sleep from O2 levels going to low. An unexplained increase in the mortality rate when compared to prior years, I could go on and on. Its not rocket science. You just have to pay attention and do actual research, outside of your calculator. You're not here yet you think you know cuz of "numbers." I have been watching this very closely since the beginning. If the US economy truly tanks as your implying it's because of the lack of leadership and complete failure in handling this crisis. Other countries did this. They shut down, they stayed home, they opened up safely. They are now enjoying their summer, safely. Point blank - To be from another country and have no clue what the actual status of the US is you should really just stop with all that. You seriously have no idea what you're talking about.


Where are you getting the x9 number? I agree its probably many more infected then they have tested. But your saying many more have died due to direct cause of the virus than is being reported? Where are you getting that info and how do you know its 100% accurate? I am basing my math on the positive tests done and the numbers of deaths reported due to covid. Not collateral damage, wait times etc etc. That number is not known therefore I didnt use it. How is one supposed to figure out the statistics without using the numbers given? 

The countries that have done better, are not in the clear. Do you think it won't come back? Do you think it didnt cost them to do what they did? If one thing can be said about America's strategy of ignorance and saying fuck it, its that IF herd imunity is a thing with this virus, it will be over for them long before it will be over most other countries. They will get it again and again no? Have to shut down again and again no? When it rears its head next time? Or do you expect compete eradication of the virus? If so i wish i had that faith.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Letting it run it's course is what happens if we fail at managing it. I totally agree that in some parts of the country we are failing. Where I live, we are still doing OK. But those failed states keep sending infected people our way. Eventually they will break us. We do have a long way to go and I'm willing to see our country go back into lockdown mode in order to get this thing back under control. Maybe then we will take the right steps.
> 
> Sweden is an example of what happens when you let the virus run its course. Actually it didn't run its course because people said "bullshit, I'm staying home." Enough people circulated about and some of them brought the disease into elder care facilities. As a result they ended up with more dead than neighboring countries and a moribund economy. Yet test data as of June showed they are only 25% exposed. That's doesn't work so let's just check that alternative off the list.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> I never said we should do nothing. I never said not to wear masks. I wear a mask. I said that most people I see DO NOT wear masks. I said most people dont seem to give a fuck, at least where I live. You see, you gave a good response. I respect you a lot more than those other two who didn't really have much to say. About the numbers. If anything we can logically ASSUME that the mortality rate is actually lower than what we have seen due to the fact the majority of asymptomatic people would probably not be tested. And according to what I thought were facts, those numbers (asymptomatic) are around 40%. Do you see where i am coming from here? I never said do nothing. I never said go back to work. I said its not as bad as it would seem and I also didn't say it wasn't going to get worse. I said that is not known. I am NOT an American and I agree they fucked the pooch on this. Lots did but they fucked that pooch a little harder. They should have shut everything down and closed borders when the very first case arrived in their country. Then it would be over by now or at least much easier to manage. BUT now, with the situation they are in, do you really think shutting it down will stop it? Maybe, but it will cost them heavily. Its no longer a viable option to close up shop in a certain city, certain area. Its huge areas and most cities. And to truly stop it it WOULD take draconian measures. Do you want that? What would that look like in reality? Because you damn well know millions of people out there would not follow the rules or listen. And the virus will stick around and come back again and again. Doesn't letting it run its course have some reason to it? Herd imunity? I dont think its as easy as we all wish and if there is one thing I am certain about, it's that it's no where near over.
> 
> Its going to draw out like a blade.


His response was well written and thats why I didn't come back with numbers response, because he basically said most of what I was going to. I do agree with you on this and it's my thoughts exactly that America is likely too far into this to stop it. The thing is, we need it to slow down, NOW, because many of our hospital systems in major areas are overwhelmed. Therefore, many people will start dying that shouldn't have and don't even have covid. Wrecks, heart attacks, all kinds of emergencies that will be delayed or go unattended. If we don't do something now, things will actually be out of control, and many are going to die unnecessarily. It is possible to close up shop in the areas where cases are skyrocketing and keep shop open in places that aren't. Social distance, wear masks. There has to be some kind of balance because at the current rate we are hospitalizing people, we will not keep up with healthcare.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> You're ideology is fucked, because you actually thought of and took the time to calculate "healthy" human beings instead of all human beings. Lord have mercy. The entire world is having protests right now for equality and you want to base your opinion on numbers that include only "healthy" people. I'm not afraid. I'm a realist and people are dying all around me. Young, old, healthy, sick, democrats, republicans, the virus don't care and you're fucked up ideology of America's situation isn't helping anyone in America. You're from another country on a forum, implying that high risk people don't matter. I didn't say anything about masks or vaccines because I got here late and I didn't see any of that. Everyone needs to social distance and be safe, or everyone will be effected. I don't mind having logical discussions over differences of opinion based on facts but you are not bringing true facts, just inaccurate statistics that can be proven invalid by other statistics.


My ideology is my own and I am fine with that. In my mind who doesn't want to know THEIR chances of survival? Assuming you are healthy that is. I don't view that as being morally bankrupt. I didnt say let them all die either. Just some % numbers based on the info that was available and some thoughts. Also, it is true I am not in American, but how is it wrong for me to discuss these things? Especially if you correct me and I learn about the situation more?


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> His response was well written and thats why I didn't come back with numbers response, because he basically said most of what I was going to. I do agree with you on this and it's my thoughts exactly that America is likely too far into this to stop it. The thing is, we need it to slow down, NOW, because many of our hospital systems in major areas are overwhelmed. Therefore, many people will start dying that shouldn't have and don't even have covid. Wrecks, heart attacks, all kinds of emergencies that will be delayed or go unattended. If we don't do something now, things will actually be out of control, and many are going to die unnecessarily. It is possible to close up shop in the areas where cases are skyrocketing and keep shop open in places that aren't. Social distance, wear masks. There has to be some kind of balance because at the current rate we are hospitalizing people, we will not keep up with healthcare.


Agreed. I THINK that a good use of federal money would be on emergency tent hospitals and mass production of ventilators. That would be money bette spent than on anything. But again thats a opinion amd I am no emergency response planner lol. I really didnt mean any disrespect, except to the first two assholes who responded to me.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> indeed, and that's only calculated if every person only becomes 1 time elligible to have that virus, and from then on, be immune.... but what if the virus mutates, comes back in another form, and you can get sick for a second/third.... time (like the flue) because this is what Corona/RNA-viruses are actually famous for... that could *shatter *the whole concept of herd immunity


The folks waiting for herd immunity puzzle me. Let's do some math on that. 2020 population est 321 mil. 40% asymptomatic which means according to several studies they are unlikely to have antibodies. Scientific studies have shown you basically have to be sick enough to be in ICU to retain antibodies, and even then many are only retaining for a matter of months. 70-90% of the population has to get sick enough to be in the ICU to "possibly" obtain herd immunity. The current death rate is 3.43% Based on the idea that might work, and numbers, people are waiting on millions of people to die. Seriously. Also, what you said coronavirus is famous for, has already happened. It's mutated several times.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> His response was well written and thats why I didn't come back with numbers response, because he basically said most of what I was going to. I do agree with you on this and it's my thoughts exactly that America is likely too far into this to stop it. The thing is, we need it to slow down, NOW, because many of our hospital systems in major areas are overwhelmed. Therefore, many people will start dying that shouldn't have and don't even have covid. Wrecks, heart attacks, all kinds of emergencies that will be delayed or go unattended. If we don't do something now, things will actually be out of control, and many are going to die unnecessarily. It is possible to close up shop in the areas where cases are skyrocketing and keep shop open in places that aren't. Social distance, wear masks. There has to be some kind of balance because at the current rate we are hospitalizing people, we will not keep up with healthcare.


Then a hurricane hits Houston and the city floods.

We are fucked. Or Texas is. l can't help them but still, I worry for the people who live there. 

Vote Republicans out.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> The folks waiting for herd immunity puzzle me. Let's do some math on that. 2020 population est 321 mil. 40% asymptomatic which means according to several studies they are unlikely to have antibodies. Scientific studies have shown you basically have to be sick enough to be in ICU to retain antibodies, and even then many are only retaining for a matter of months. 70-90% of the population has to get sick enough to be in the ICU to "possibly" obtain herd immunity. The current death rate is 3.43% Based on the idea that might work, and numbers, people are waiting on millions of people to die. Seriously. Also, what you said coronavirus is famous for, has already happened. It's mutated several times.


Agreed this doesn't seem like a good timeline. But what's the timeline on flattning the curve? Isn't it longer? Again, just asking your thoughts. Will this ever end?


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> It's mutated several times.


sure, like all living things you can expect some minor mutations, but these actually have to lead to a virus whose kapsid (and the epitops found spiking from it) is changed inb such a manner that the antibodies derived from the information stored in our T-helpercells ("memorycells") aren't helpfull anymore so the adaptive immunsesystem has to start anew...

so there's a huge difference in how a virus can mutate, but tthe more it does that the more it will increase the likelihood that the above may happen


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> Where are you getting the x9 number? I agree its probably many more infected then they have tested. But your saying many more have died due to direct cause of the virus than is being reported? Where are you getting that info and how do you know its 100% accurate? I am basing my math on the positive tests done and the numbers of deaths reported due to covid. Not collateral damage, wait times etc etc. That number is not known therefore I didnt use it. How is one supposed to figure out the statistics without using the numbers given?
> 
> The countries that have done better, are not in the clear. Do you think it won't come back? Do you think it didnt cost them to do what they did? If one thing can be said about America's strategy of ignorance and saying fuck it, its that IF herd imunity is a thing with this virus, it will be over for them long before it will be over most other countries. They will get it again and again no? Have to shut down again and again no? When it rears its head next time? Or do you expect compete eradication of the virus? If so i wish i had that faith.


Based on studies done by experts. I've been watching the actual research since January. I corrected my assumption on your numbers before when I seen you were using the actual data numbers. I think your chances of survival are based on a lot more factors than just being healthy, so that is a chance that is pretty hard to compute right now. 

Yes, I am saying more people have died from covid then reported. I'm not going to search for sources right now because I seriously need to go to bed. I can't remember off the top of my head, but you can look it up. The premise is based on the rate of death being considerably higher than prior years. There is an obvious reason for that. 

You don't figure it out based on numbers. You act like a research scientist and look at all the evidence. Plus the numbers. 

Of course I think it will come back. We need a vaccine. Until then, likely all we can do is control it by being safe, wearing masks, and staying 6 feet away from each other. Our world as we've known it has been irrevocably changed. All we can do at this point is take care of each other, do everything we can to fight it, and then rebuild. Again, I'm not saying to halt the economy. There is some things that just are not necessary. It's necessary right now, for them to be closed. There is actually plenty of jobs if people choose to work. Our government can afford to see us through this, until we recover our health. We spend billions on our millitary, please don't tell me we can't afford coronavirus. 

Herd immunity will not happen without an exteme and unacceptable loss of life. Anyone who thinks that lacks empathy, and is either selfish or uneducated. Millions upons millions of people will die before that will ever happen. I honestly don't believe its possible at all, due to the lack of antibodies being found in studies and the mutations. 



Five of diamonds said:


> My ideology is my own and I am fine with that. In my mind who doesn't want to know THEIR chances of survival? Assuming you are healthy that is. I don't view that as being morally bankrupt. I didnt say let them all die either. Just some % numbers based on the info that was available and some thoughts. Also, it is true I am not in American, but how is it wrong for me to discuss these things? Especially if you correct me and I learn about the situation more?


I'm high risk and I would love to know my chance. Can you compute that? I don't leave the house but all my groceries and services are delivered so there's that. Humans in my area are not wearing masks even though they are mandated, and our hospital systems are completely overwhelmed and shutting down in all major cities. I'm sick as fuck of living like this, but all I ever hear about is the healthy people and how this is all ok, but I can see from the data and everything around me that everything is NOT ok. It's frustrating. How do you think the old and high risk people are getting it? We are hiding in our homes. The healthy people are bringing it to us!!! How long are we expected to "just stay home??" There's danger in that as well.. I do view that as morally bankrupt and that is why I was so quick to snap, sorry. Honestly it's not due to my own situation, thats just the kind of empathetic person I've always been. Everyone is of equal risk and I just don't understand why anyone would be calculating heathy people. Healthy people have grandmas, and high risk family members too. Data has showed that the majority of people infecting people are family members, not the general public. The problem is, we have to shut down, because we need it to slow down. 

It's not wrong to discuss, and you're right. I try to convince people all the time to be nice and talk civil because that is truly the only way you will change someones mind, if it's able to be changed. Sorry. 




Five of diamonds said:


> Agreed this doesn't seem like a good timeline. But what's the timeline on flattning the curve? Isn't it longer? Again, just asking your thoughts. Will this ever end?


It's not. I don't know about flattening the curve but we may have to close in waves or areas on and off. I don't know. I have lots of thoughts but I'm tired and I'm down to very little time to sleep before work. I'll be back later today.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> sure, like all living things you can expect some minor mutations, but these actually have to lead to a virus whose kapsid (and the epitops found spiking from it) is changed inb such a manner that the antibodies derived from the information stored in our T-helpercells ("memorycells") aren't helpfull anymore so the adaptive immunsesystem has to start anew...
> 
> so there's a huge difference in how a virus can mutate, but tthe more it does that the more it will increase the likelihood that the above may happen


I understand that. These antibodies you speak of are not happening in very many people, and the ones who do get them are losing them within months. Then it has already been proven to have mutated many times, and becoming more and more contagious although symptoms do not appear to be worse. 

More contagious is not good. It's pretty wild contagious already. Research the mutations, it is very likely to happen.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> These antibodies you speak of are not happening in very many people


if these people you speak of don't get antibodies against SARS-2 - how is their body then actually able to clear the sickness?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2020)

Thank God The Diamond Freak's ideology is his own (Old Eppinger shit).
Obviously don’t believe in paragraphs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> Everything I said about statistical numbers was fact. Simple math. Your saying the predictions say its gonna get worse? Maybe so but thats not proof, or fact. Thats an opinion and its not shared by all who have high credentials, almost nothing in science is universally agreed upon. I base my opinions on facts and if that makes me a moron, then so be it.


moron


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> if these people you speak of don't get antibodies against SARS-2 - how is their body then actually able to clear the sickness?


My apologies, I was beyond exhausted. What I was trying to say is that many people are not retaining the antibodies after being sick. Many asymptomatic carriers for example, are testing negative for antibodies shortly after getting better. Those who do get sick enough to retain, are also losing them within months from what I understand. It's been about a week since I last researched that though, so maybe there's new info I'm not aware of. They are constantly doing studies on antibodies to understand.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> I used the numbers provided by science to make a point.


You used statistical numbers recorded to make a general point, contradicting Science. Science says the numbers are much higher as well as the cost to life. 

There are many things to consider when factoring the true scale of the pandemic's death tole. Only factoring counted statistics at this stage in the game is simply naive. Science has shown that.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2020)

Trump’s sharpie will make things all better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

I think I'll repost this, just to maintain a little perspective on the theory of "herd immunity" and only .5 or 1% die, or if the healthcare system breaks down 10% or MORE die.  I think this point needs to be reinforced, since there is suffering involved here on a massive scale and I kinda got an issue with that. Lest people lose sight of the magnitude of the calamity in the "debate".


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> My apologies, I was beyond exhausted. What I was trying to say is that many people are not retaining the antibodies after being sick. Many asymptomatic carriers for example, are testing negative for antibodies shortly after getting better. Those who do get sick enough to retain, are also losing them within months from what I understand. It's been about a week since I last researched that though, so maybe there's new info I'm not aware of. They are constantly doing studies on antibodies to understand.


it's completely normal for antibodies to be cleared out of your plasma... but the memory cells keep that antibody-buildplan, and once you get re-infected, this info can be used very swiftly by the plasmacells to release perfect antibodies, so the virus cannot break out anymore...


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump’s sharpie will make things all better.


Can't even rely on the collected numbers anymore, now that it's in his hands instead of the CDC. I go by science anyways but we need a base number to calculate. His disregard to human life in general (coronavirus and protestors) seriously makes me sick. It still blows my mind 4 years later that America elected someone so arrognant, negligent and just overall grossly incompetent. I truly feel he is a terrorist. He is declaring war on this country in general. "Liberate the states" has our cases skyrocketing. He has sent our troops to tear gas citizens. I could go on and on. He deserves to rot, and he will for what he has done. Karma will make sure of that.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> Based on studies done by experts. I've been watching the actual research since January. I corrected my assumption on your numbers before when I seen you were using the actual data numbers. I think your chances of survival are based on a lot more factors than just being healthy, so that is a chance that is pretty hard to compute right now.
> 
> Yes, I am saying more people have died from covid then reported. I'm not going to search for sources right now because I seriously need to go to bed. I can't remember off the top of my head, but you can look it up. The premise is based on the rate of death being considerably higher than prior years. There is an obvious reason for that.
> 
> ...


I agree on many points. I have a lot of doubts on things based on what I see people doing. Most people around me really are taking no precautions. Lots act like its all a joke. And seeing as I am actually trying not to bring it into the cancer patients I care for, I have come to realize how difficult it is to actually try and keep everything sanitized. Its damn near impossible. Everything touched has to be cleaned. After anyone or anything that isn't 100% for sure clean has touched it. I am successful in doing this but I think it's clear most people will NOT go through that much effort. I know they don't based on what I see. Usually the effort I see people trying to make is half assed, not nearly enough to make sure surfaces are clean or all possible contaminated objects get cleaned. And this is in a country that has done marginally well. We are spiking again now though, what a shock. Almost no mask wearing.

My point is it's impossible to get everyone to do it right. Its also borderline impossible to make everyone do something. America is such a torn country, the chances of them coming together to win, which is what would be needed, a healing if you will and working together, won't happen imo.

I still stand by my use of the numbers provided but concede to the idea that it's much worse and won't be getting better.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

W


Five of diamonds said:


> I agree on many points. I have a lot of doubts on things based on what I see people doing. Most people around me really are taking no precautions. Lots act like its all a joke. And seeing as I am actually trying not to bring it into the cancer patients I care for, I have come to realize how difficult it is to actually try and keep everything sanitized. Its damn near impoasible. Everything touched has to be cleaned. After anyone or anything that isn't 100% for sure clean has touched it. I am successful in doing this but I think it's clear most people will NOT go through that much effort. I know they don't based on what I see. Usually the effort I see people trying to make is half assed, not nearly enough to make sure surfaces are clean or all possible contaminated objects get cleaned. And this is in a country that has done marginally well. We are spiking again now though, what a shock. Almost no mask wearing.
> 
> My point is it's impossible to get everyone to do it right. Its also borderline impossible to make everyone do something. America is such a torn country, the chances of them coming together to win, which is what would be needed, a healing if you will and working together, won't happen imo.
> 
> I still stand by my use of the numbers provided but concede to the idea that it's much worse and won't be getting better.


When I said its impossible to get everyone to do it right, I am referring to the states and how far gone its become. It seems too far into now. It would have to be universally agreed upon and the vast majority would have to take full precautions. It can be done in other countries that are not so divided and not so deep into the shit pool.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2020)

150 qualified people like epidemiologists and doctors say a shut down is the only solution, for 8 weeks because asshole and asshole governors fucked everything up so bad and are now killing 1000 Americans a day.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> I agree on many points. I have a lot of doubts on things based on what I see people doing. Most people around me really are taking no precautions. Lots act like its all a joke. And seeing as I am actually trying not to bring it into the cancer patients I care for, I have come to realize how difficult it is to actually try and keep everything sanitized. Its damn near impossible. Everything touched has to be cleaned. After anyone or anything that isn't 100% for sure clean has touched it. I am successful in doing this but I think it's clear most people will NOT go through that much effort. I know they don't based on what I see. Usually the effort I see people trying to make is half assed, not nearly enough to make sure surfaces are clean or all possible contaminated objects get cleaned. And this is in a country that has done marginally well. We are spiking again now though, what a shock. Almost no mask wearing.
> 
> My point is it's impossible to get everyone to do it right. Its also borderline impossible to make everyone do something. America is such a torn country, the chances of them coming together to win, which is what would be needed, a healing if you will and working together, won't happen imo.
> 
> I still stand by my use of the numbers provided but concede to the idea that it's much worse and won't be getting better.


I agree with the way we have been doing things as a society, trying to stay 100% sterile is not really an option. 

That is why I try to remember this is the 2020 version of whatever year it was that humanity finally understood that throwing their bodily excrement out their windows in the cities was not going to work anymore.

You would think that the regular flu might have been what stopped us from going to work sick and causing about 60k people every year die of it. It wasn't.

And if it not this one, the next super bug might be what we finally wake up to how we live together. As bacteria become more and more virulent and become anti-biotic resilient making our current antibiotics almost useless (which is over-prescribed in the states by about 50% last time I checked as it has no use for virus infections).

We need to rethink how we live in our large groups and that might just mean shopping has to change considerably. No more touching/breathing all over everything in stores transmitting our germs to each other.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 150 qualified people like epidemiologists and doctors say a shut down is the only solution, for 8 weeks because asshole and asshole governors fucked everything up so bad and are now killing 1000 Americans a day.


But how does one manage a shutdown of 328 million people? And a true shut down? No one allowed out at all unless an emergency? Because if people are going to be able to go shopping etc. Then it won't be good enough in america because there are millions who won't follow guidelines. So if they are not allowed to leave their homes, then how do they get food and water? Delivery services? Then the virus would continue no? Being delivered here and there and infected people coming outside when they are not supposed to. And if they try and lock it down like that, let's say after the election and trump is out, then how will the tens of millions of anti left people react to being held down by a boot heel for their own good? We might not care in a sense what they think but we should care about what might happen no? You may have numbers on them, but there is still i would guess at least 50 million Americans (less than 1 in 6) who would NOT in any fashion go along with a science based solution put in place by a left leaning government. Hell most of them don't even believe in science! 

Yes it needs to be slowed, I am not staying that it's a bad plan. It may be the only plan, a shut down. I am just talking about what that would look like in AMERICA specifically. It really would need to be for the full 4-8 weeks. Because if done half assed, the virus will just return after awhile and then once everybody is going back to normal, it will explode again.... it would seem.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2020)

Sorry
1000 a day isn’t enough?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> But how does one manage a shutdown of 328 million people? And a true shut down? No one allowed out at all unless an emergency? Because if people are going to be able to go shopping etc. Then it won't be good enough in america because there are millions who won't follow guidelines. So if they are not allowed to leave their homes, then how do they get food and water? Delivery services? Then the virus would continue no? Being delivered here and there and infected people coming outside when they are not supposed to. And if they try and lock it down like that, let's say after the election and trump is out, then how will the tens of millions of anti left people react to being held down by a boot heel for their own good? We might not care in a sense what they think but we should care about what might happen no? You may have numbers on them, but there is still i would guess at least 50 million Americans (less than 1 in 6) who would NOT in any fashion go along with a science based solution put in place by a left leaning government. Hell most of them don't even believe in science!
> 
> Yes it needs to be slowed, I am not staying that it's a bad plan. It may be the only plan, a shut down. I am just talking about what that would look like in AMERICA specifically. It really would need to be for the full 4-8 weeks. Because if done half assed, the virus will just return after awhile and then once everybody is going back to normal, it will explode again.... it would seem.


Are you still talking about this?

How are things going in your own country? Is it so great that you feel entitled to come here to help the virus kill off as many as possible?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2020)

Must be a “*requirement” *for new members to haunt and troll the politics section. Jus sayin.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> I agree on many points. I have a lot of doubts on things based on what I see people doing. Most people around me really are taking no precautions. Lots act like its all a joke. And seeing as I am actually trying not to bring it into the cancer patients I care for, I have come to realize how difficult it is to actually try and keep everything sanitized. Its damn near impossible. Everything touched has to be cleaned. After anyone or anything that isn't 100% for sure clean has touched it. I am successful in doing this but I think it's clear most people will NOT go through that much effort. I know they don't based on what I see. Usually the effort I see people trying to make is half assed, not nearly enough to make sure surfaces are clean or all possible contaminated objects get cleaned. And this is in a country that has done marginally well. We are spiking again now though, what a shock. Almost no mask wearing.
> 
> My point is it's impossible to get everyone to do it right. Its also borderline impossible to make everyone do something. America is such a torn country, the chances of them coming together to win, which is what would be needed, a healing if you will and working together, won't happen imo.
> 
> I still stand by my use of the numbers provided but concede to the idea that it's much worse and won't be getting better.


As I read your response I think to myself how that mirrors exactly what I was thinking when covid made it to US. If no one is taking it seriously where you are, it won't be long and your country will likely be in the same struggle we are. Take it seriously, regardless of whatever others are doing. Science matters. Every single thing I predicted would happen from Feb on has came true. America is a mess.. 

I agree with everything you said. People will not listen or come togather for the sake of winning via covid. We were much too divided before covid even got here, it's surely worse now and I'm not quite sure how America will overcome this at it's current standing. I feel are darkest days are ahead. Which is why on another thread on onother day, I said if Trump is re-elected I'm gone. I will not sit in this country after fighting to live to be taken out by idiots who won't use science and common sense to do what needs to be done for the best of all. I want to live.

I'm a cancer patient, so I get it. We can agree to disagree on the use of numbers


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

And this part I dont really know. The vaccines for covid 19.


Budzbuddha said:


> Must be a “*requirement” *for new members to haunt and troll the politics section. Jus sayin.


How exactly am I haunting? I veiw this as talking and I am actually evolving myn opinion. Not worth the time i suppose.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Are you still talking about this?
> 
> How are things going in your own country? Is it so great that you feel entitled to come here to help the virus kill off as many as possible?



He's your neighbor, Man.

And he's posting from the same IP addy as Estaban Sebrador.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2020)

rollitup said:


> He's your neighbor, Man.
> 
> And he's posting from the same IP addy as Estaban Sebrador.


must be a cluster of ignorance in that household. I'd quarantine them.

Do you mean neighbor as in he's in Oregon? It does feel like a different country some days, what with the US government's occupation and all.

Edit: So, yeah, Canada. The US is paying a price for it's obnoxious "American Exceptionalism". Now that we are down, a whole lot of outsiders are enjoying the moment. Can't blame them, really.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Are you still talking about this?
> 
> How are things going in your own country? Is it so great that you feel entitled to come here to help the virus kill off as many as possible?


I feel entitled to discuss any topic and I dont view what I said as too out of line. At least I am considering things and agreeing to things and conceding to points.

I guess I should have remained in my previous state of mind and completely ignored the situation in america simply because I dont live there.

Things in my country are better than in America but they are getting worse again now that summer is upon us and most people are acting like its over. It will get bad again and a lot of the ground made will get taken back. Not to mention we are in extreme debt now, exteme.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

rollitup said:


> He's your neighbor, Man.
> 
> And he's posting from the same IP addy as Estaban Sebrador.


I regretted heavily revealing my location so I dropped the account, seeing as how it was no loss being new. I greatly appreciate you revealing it again for me. 

Most of what I was talking about was about my actual country of origin, not of where I live now. But in reality the situation here is not much different.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> But how does one manage a shutdown of 328 million people? And a true shut down? No one allowed out at all unless an emergency? Because if people are going to be able to go shopping etc. Then it won't be good enough in america because there are millions who won't follow guidelines. So if they are not allowed to leave their homes, then how do they get food and water? Delivery services? Then the virus would continue no? Being delivered here and there and infected people coming outside when they are not supposed to. And if they try and lock it down like that, let's say after the election and trump is out, then how will the tens of millions of anti left people react to being held down by a boot heel for their own good? We might not care in a sense what they think but we should care about what might happen no? You may have numbers on them, but there is still i would guess at least 50 million Americans (less than 1 in 6) who would NOT in any fashion go along with a science based solution put in place by a left leaning government. Hell most of them don't even believe in science!
> 
> Yes it needs to be slowed, I am not staying that it's a bad plan. It may be the only plan, a shut down. I am just talking about what that would look like in AMERICA specifically. It really would need to be for the full 4-8 weeks. Because if done half assed, the virus will just return after awhile and then once everybody is going back to normal, it will explode again.... it would seem.


There's never gonna be a "true" shutdown in that sense you're speaking of. It's impossible. The best we can do is close non essential businesses that attract groups of people, wear masks, and stay 6 feet apart. That will atleast slow the spread down to help relieve our hospital systems and allow for continued care of those who need it. Like I said before, if we don't slow this down now, we are gonna have a lot more deaths on our hands of people that don't even have covid. 

You can live just fine without leaving your home, I've been doing it for 5 months. My backyard is my playground. I work from home. Groceries are delivered outside no contact. I've already online shopped for years. I use disinfectant on everything before it comes in the house. I am stupid careful, because I'm technically not even in remission yet. It can be done and it's not even that hard to do! The hardest part about it is missing contact with friends and family. 

We know what will happen if everything is done half-assed, we already did that and 4-8 weeks is likely grossly underestimated. I'm curious to see what happens next. It honestly blows my mind that otherwise seemingly logical people can't wrap their brain around whats honestly happening. I don't even need science for that it's so obvious. 



Budzbuddha said:


> Must be a “*requirement” *for new members to haunt and troll the politics section. Jus sayin.


I've never been called a troll, thats a first. LOL. I will see myself out of your political section. I'm working anyways..


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> must be a cluster of ignorance in that household. I'd quarantine them.
> 
> Do you mean neighbor as in he's in Oregon? It does feel like a different country some days, what with the US government's occupation and all.
> 
> Edit: So, yeah, Canada. The US is paying a price for it's obnoxious "American Exceptionalism". Now that we are down, a whole lot of outsiders are enjoying the moment. Can't blame them, really.



No, sorry, I got him confused with someone else who is in Oregon.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> I feel entitled to discuss any topic and I dont view what I said as too out of line. At least I am considering things and agreeing to things and conceding to points.
> 
> I guess I should have remained in my previous state of mind and completely ignored the situation in america simply because I dont live there.
> 
> Things in my country are better than in America but they are getting worse again now that summer is upon us and most people are acting like its over. It will get bad again and a lot of the ground made will get taken back. Not to mention we are in extreme debt now, exteme.


Sure, feel free, we enjoy repeating the same things over and over again. After all, we are becoming experts at failing to control an epidemic and we are so glad to share our failure with everybody who insists we should just let the virus rip. 

The US is a mosaic of severity. Some states are doing pretty well, mine, for example, compared to, say, Georgia. Other states not good at all. As I see it the major difference is in people's behavior. Telltale signs of a community that is doing well are: proactive government that set up a rational system of testing, tracing, and isolating new case; high rates of people wearing masks, people following social distancing guidelines, people minimizing time spent in public spaces. Probably others but those are for starters. 

When you say your country is doing well, how do you know? Does everybody get tested who wants to or is there a testing protocol? Does the government report simple statistics or do they use those numbers in models to provide a better estimate for how many get sick? How many are being tested and is that enough to provide an accurate assessment? How confident are you that the numbers are accurate and why?

I keep hearing from others the complaint on the price of responding to the virus. You might as well complain about the weather. The virus changed everything, including economic health of nations. It arrived with a minimum cost in lives and resources. From there, anything we do can only increase those costs but won't reduce them below that starting point. The worldwide cost of this epidemic started off at a horrendously high number and it's getting worse by the day. When I hear people complain about the cost, it sounds an awful lot like the things people say about the cost of education, healthcare and roads. I see those as investments and not costs.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2020)

rollitup said:


> No, sorry, I got him confused with someone else who is in Oregon.


That guy can't finish a sentence without making a false comparison.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Sure, feel free, we enjoy repeating the same things over and over again. After all, we are becoming experts at failing to control an epidemic and we are so glad to share our failure with everybody who insists we should just let the virus rip.
> 
> The US is a mosaic of severity. Some states are doing pretty well, mine, for example, compared to, say, Georgia. Other states not good at all. As I see it the major difference is in people's behavior. Telltale signs of a community that is doing well are: proactive government that set up a rational system of testing, tracing, and isolating new case; high rates of people wearing masks, people following social distancing guidelines, people minimizing time spent in public spaces. Probably others but those are for starters.
> 
> ...


This!!!!!!!!


----------



## topcat (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> Honestly its not that, I just love actual fishing.


How's the fishing in Purgatory? Not good, not bad? Since you don't live in the U.S., you can't be in Colorado.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2020)

whoops?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> This!!!!!!!!


let me pose a question to you.

Is capitalism failing? Does that economic system even work during an epidemic? I'm beginning to think that it doesn't.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> But how does one manage a shutdown of 328 million people? And a true shut down? No one allowed out at all unless an emergency? Because if people are going to be able to go shopping etc. Then it won't be good enough in america because there are millions who won't follow guidelines. So if they are not allowed to leave their homes, then how do they get food and water? Delivery services? Then the virus would continue no? Being delivered here and there and infected people coming outside when they are not supposed to.


That is the propaganda talking man, there is not a true 'shutdown' here or anywhere that I know of in the states. 

But that doesn't mean that there are not rules in place to stop super spreader events from occurring (anything indoors with a lot of people is going to end up with a whole lot of virus spreading).

Delivery guys have a lot less contact with outside public than in a store setting. Groceries stores are all still open here, as are drug stores/gas stations, drive through and pick up food is still all open. Hardware stores here too are still all open, hospitals all that.

We had a bunch of storm damage and the power company still showed up and got the work done. 

The problem is in America we had a lot of people who work in those industries that are tip-base pay that are screwed, possibly forever. 


Five of diamonds said:


> And if they try and lock it down like that, let's say after the election and trump is out, then how will the tens of millions of anti left people react to being held down by a boot heel for their own good? We might not care in a sense what they think but we should care about what might happen no? You may have numbers on them, but there is still i would guess at least 50 million Americans (less than 1 in 6) who would NOT in any fashion go along with a science based solution put in place by a left leaning government. Hell most of them don't even believe in science!
> 
> Yes it needs to be slowed, I am not staying that it's a bad plan. It may be the only plan, a shut down. I am just talking about what that would look like in AMERICA specifically. It really would need to be for the full 4-8 weeks. Because if done half assed, the virus will just return after awhile and then once everybody is going back to normal, it will explode again.... it would seem.


As soon as you get into the political realm and correctly identify the tens of millions of 'anti-left' people that have attached themselves to Trump, you left reality by the political talking point of left is going to shut everything down with a 'boot heel', I would question where you heard anyone say this, because this is untrue. 

Science is saying we need to be careful, that working with a bunch of people in a confined area is going to end up spreading germs if we are not. Trump has wasted 7 months to get ahead of this virus. He should have just shut up and did his job like Clinton did when he was impeached, and got everyone in America PPE, and guidance on how to safely get about doing their daily life during the threat of the pandemic. I suggest checking this statement Biden put out a while ago for a better idea of what the 'left's' plans are talking about doing.

Instead Trump had to go on a couple months vacation as he was buzzing NASCAR, golfing and calling everything negative a 'hoax' because he is a rich spoiled brat that has no clue what he is doing other than the old sales technique, 'always be closing'. 

The problem is I have no idea what it is that you have seen that makes you feel the way you do, because that is the power of micro targeting.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> let me pose a question to you.
> 
> Is capitalism failing? Does that economic system even work during an epidemic? I'm beginning to think that it doesn't.


Absolutely. 100% failing. Everyone is each for their own, there is no sense of community, adaptability, problem solving capabilities being demonstrated in facing our most imminent threat. There is by some, don't get me wrong. But currently not enough to win. That's why we gotta battle online and in person with our friends, family, and strangers to change minds. At the risk of our relationships because really the price is much higher than the economy right now, it's literally our lives. Help people to realize we are all in this togather and the ultimate end game is going to effect each and every one of us. We always knew these types of things were a possiblility. Life will never be the same and the sooner people get used to that the better we can handle it, and get back to economics. Not just in the US but across the globe. US relationships with other countries. The ties to foreign affairs are stretched quite thin. Our ancestors have done it and rebuilt, we will do it too. 

The countries that are doing things rights says it all. That's why I say I rely on science for statistics but I don't even need science to speak truths. I can watch whats happening in the world, and see it. It's so obvious.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> Absolutely. 100% failing. Everyone is each for their own, there is no sense of community, adaptability, problem solving capabilities being demonstrated in facing our most imminent threat. There is by some, don't get me wrong. But currently not enough to win. That's why we gotta battle online and in person with our friends, family, and strangers to change minds. At the risk of our relationships because really the price is much higher than the economy right now, it's literally our lives. Help people to realize we are all in this togather and the ultimate end game is going to effect each and every one of us. We always knew these types of things were a possiblility. Life will never be the same and the sooner people get used to that the better we can handle it, and get back to economics. Not just in the US but across the globe. US relationships with other countries. The ties to foreign affairs are stretched quite thin. Our ancestors have done it and rebuilt, we will do it too.
> 
> The countries that are doing things rights says it all. That's why I say I rely on science for statistics but I don't even need science to speak truths. I can watch whats happening in the world, and see it. It's so obvious.


This is where conservatives complain about divisiveness.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2020)

The rise of extremists like Limbaugh, Hannity, Fux News, The Insane Preacher Posse, along with all the Conspiracy Theorists and Conservatives in general have divided Americans over and over. Now they outkill Osama Bin Laden twice a week.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That is the propaganda talking man, there is not a true 'shutdown' here or anywhere that I know of in the states.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that there are not rules in place to stop super spreader events from occurring (anything indoors with a lot of people is going to end up with a whole lot of virus spreading).
> 
> ...


He's Canadian and doesn't really understand what you said. I can only imagine how confusing it is to read up on what's happening here. So it's not completely his fault. How does somebody who isn't mainstreamed in the US society even keep up with what's going on here? DIY is making a pretty good effort but I think he's more the exception than the rule. Even then, one can tell that the information he gets is stale and filtered through his own societies norms. This fisherman, on the other hand seems to be obsessed with cost and not value.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2020)

*News Flash* : Trump injects clorox and shoves UV light up his ass.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> He's Canadian and doesn't really understand what you said. I can only imagine how confusing it is to read up on what's happening here. So it's not completely his fault. How does somebody who isn't mainstreamed in the US society even keep up with what's going on here? DIY is making a pretty good effort but I think he's more the exception than the rule. Even then, one can tell that the information





Fogdog said:


> Sure, feel free, we enjoy repeating the same things over and over again. After all, we are becoming experts at failing to control an epidemic and we are so glad to share our failure with everybody who insists we should just let the virus rip.
> 
> The US is a mosaic of severity. Some states are doing pretty well, mine, for example, compared to, say, Georgia. Other states not good at all. As I see it the major difference is in people's behavior. Telltale signs of a community that is doing well are: proactive government that set up a rational system of testing, tracing, and isolating new case; high rates of people wearing masks, people following social distancing guidelines, people minimizing time spent in public spaces. Probably others but those are for starters.
> 
> ...


If its a burden, then don't reply.

Investments in what exactly? Your future? Future of what? I do live in Canada atm and how much debt are we in now over this? Naw thats okay though, who cares. Its not like this is just the start and won't go on and on and deeper and deeper. I mean what would losing 10% of the population be worth to you? 20 trillion in debt? How about 30 trillion? Will that help your descendants? It's only just the beginning. If these are not worthy things to talk about then I'm sorry I offended you. And if you think those numbers are not really accurate, canada has 1/10 the population of America and we have only been shelling out money/shutting down the economy for 4 and a half months and its cost around 340 billion last i read .again what are the REAL numbers? True costs? I guess we don't know but I think we can assume if it's going to be a trillion for canada, then it will be at least 10x more for America, no? What if this goes on for 3-5 years? And again what would be the cost financially for doing nothing and the let it ride plan? Maybe a lot more. I don't think anyone knows. 

What the fuck is wrong with talking about this? Not everyone has the same veiw on value, life or money. Don't you consider that a subjective topic?


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> There's never gonna be a "true" shutdown in that sense you're speaking of. It's impossible. The best we can do is close non essential businesses that attract groups of people, wear masks, and stay 6 feet apart. That will atleast slow the spread down to help relieve our hospital systems and allow for continued care of those who need it. Like I said before, if we don't slow this down now, we are gonna have a lot more deaths on our hands of people that don't even have covid.
> 
> You can live just fine without leaving your home, I've been doing it for 5 months. My backyard is my playground. I work from home. Groceries are delivered outside no contact. I've already online shopped for years. I use disinfectant on everything before it comes in the house. I am stupid careful, because I'm technically not even in remission yet. It can be done and it's not even that hard to do! The hardest part about it is missing contact with friends and family.
> 
> ...


I probably didn't make myself clear. I don't actually think there will be a hard core true shutdown because I agree it's not possible. I am not saying there is some bullshit conspiracy and that the boot heel of the government will actually be used in that way.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> I feel entitled


That explains a lot.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 27, 2020)

Five of diamonds said:


> If its a burden, then don't reply.
> 
> Investments in what exactly? Your future? Future of what? I do live in Canada atm and how much debt are we in now over this? Naw thats okay though, who cares. Its not like this is just the start and won't go on and on and deeper and deeper. I mean what would losing 10% of the population be worth to you? 20 trillion in debt? How about 30 trillion? Will that help your descendants? It's only just the beginning. If these are not worthy things to talk about then I'm sorry I offended you. And if you think those numbers are not really accurate, canada has 1/10 the population of America and we have only been shelling out money/shutting down the economy for 4 and a half months and its cost around 340 billion last i read .again what are the REAL numbers? True costs? I guess we don't know but I think we can assume if it's going to be a trillion for canada, then it will be at least 10x more for America, no? What if this goes on for 3-5 years? And again what would be the cost financially for doing nothing and the let it ride plan? Maybe a lot more. I don't think anyone knows.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with talking about this? Not everyone has the same veiw on value, life or money. Don't you consider that a subjective topic?


This is exactly why I say we have dark days ahead. Some will value money. Some will value lives. Neither will be willing to sacrifice their beliefs due to the all around impact the virus is having on society. This nations divide runs deeper than the grand canyon. 

Many are more likely to be swayed to one side or the other based on their personal situation, rather than beliefs. There is already protests all over and trump would literally have to sic the whole millitary on us to attempt to control this nation. People are in flat out rebellion. Those are facts. They are not going to listen. Everyone is in "do what I want" mode. Some for the greater good, some for the greatest evil. It's a war and we don't have enough bullets. 

There's alot of "what ifs" in your reply. We haven't seen nothing yet. Pretty sure what he mean was taking care of Americans now is investing in our future. Because if it's left to play out like this - I wonder do we have a future. Yes, the expense to America to do what's necessary will be great. The expense if we don't will be greater. 

Thats why it's so important to keep talking to people, and communicating. Respectfully, if possible. We have all lived different lives, walked different paths, and have different idea's on how the world works, and should work. Even when we are like-minded we still are not the same. The only way we are gonna see this through is communication and compromise. 

I still have faith we can manage that one day.. atleast I hope so for the sake of all.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> That explains a lot.


Taken out of context. So you don't feel you have the right to discuss anything? If not I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> This is exactly why I say we have dark days ahead. Some will value money. Some will value lives. Neither will be willing to sacrifice their beliefs due to the all around impact the virus is having on society. This nations divide runs deeper than the grand canyon.
> 
> Many are more likely to be swayed to one side or the other based on their personal situation, rather than beliefs. There is already protests all over and trump would literally have to sic the whole millitary on us to attempt to control this nation. People are in flat out rebellion. Those are facts. They are not going to listen. Everyone is in "do what I want" mode. Some for the greater good, some for the greatest evil. It's a war and we don't have enough bullets.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree. I am not trying to be a prick or be rude either. I am MORE worried about the loss of life aspect than the economy. Its just gonna be real bad by the end. I don't want everything to get fucked.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2020)

Doctor Trump ( Trump University Alumni ) has found the way to test for Wuhan Virus .....


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2020)

Some things just come easy to some


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2020)

*Florida Man Receives $3.9 Million in COVID-19 Relief Funds, Buys a Lamborghini and Gets Arrested for Fraud .... *

A Florida man has been charged with fraud and other criminal offenses after receiving $3.9 million in COVID-19 relief funds and using the money to purchase, among other things, a Lamborghini.
David T. Hines, 29, was arrested on Friday and charged on Monday according to a statement by the Department of Justice. Over $3 million has been seized from his bank accounts along with the sports vehicle.

Authorities allege that Hines fraudulently applied for about $13.5 million in Paycheck Protection Program (PPP) loans for a few companies. PPP, part of the Coronavirus Aid, Relief, and Economic Security Act, was enacted on March 29 to provide small businesses with forgivable loans. Any money given to a company on behalf of the program is supposed to be used for rent or mortgage costs, employee salaries and utilities.

According to the DOJ’s statement, Hines lied on the loan applications and made inaccurate statements about the expenses of the companies, including the amount paid to employees.

“Those purported employees either did not exist or earned a fraction of what Hines claimed in his PPP applications,” U.S. Postal Inspector Bryan Masmela says in an affidavit, according to the Miami _Herald_. “Collectively, Hines falsely claimed his companies paid millions of dollars in payroll in the first quarter of 2020. State and bank records, however, show little to no payroll expense during this period.”
Hines was approved for funding and received $3.9 million. Just a few days after getting the money, he bought the Lamborghini for $318,000. He is also alleged to have purchased luxury items from stores and resorts.
In the past few weeks, Florida has become one of the hotspots for U.S. COVID-19 cases and recently passed New York for having the second-most confirmed cases in the country, behind California.

Hines was in federal custody over the weekend, released on bond on Monday and is scheduled to be arraigned on Oct. 14.

Much easier just to nuke Florida from orbit .......


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2020)

King Clorox was on his priority Coronavirus mission with Brett Favre while swinging golf clubs .
Melania is also helping redesign the WH rose garden .

Why anyone supports this Trainwreck of an administration is beyond belief , vote this fat orange sack of goo out .
Let him take that scary cryptkeeper bitch kellyanne , mannequin Kushner , blond inbred ivanka , Moscow Mitch , horse toothed Eric , Donny Dumbfuck jr. and the rest of his worthless band of grifters ...... and go fuck off.

yeah You too , Brett.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> King Clorox was on his priority Coronavirus mission with Brett Favre while swinging golf clubs .
> Melania is also helping redesign the WH rose garden .
> 
> Why anyone supports this Trainwreck of an administration is beyond belief , vote this fat orange sack of goo out .
> ...


I guess I'm OK with him staying away from the office for another 98 days.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I guess I'm OK with him staying away from the office for another 98 days.


Hopefully as those two “ stroked “ each other they shared a bug ......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hopefully as those two “ stroked “ each other they shared a bug ......


Most likely an STD, not corona, but one can always hope...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2020)

All that frivolous spending on Presidental corona testing multiple times “ to protect “ him and STILL disregards the basic health protocols.

It’s like watching a idiot light a bottle rocket out of his ass and seeing the explosion unfold.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> All that frivolous spending on Presidental corona testing multiple times “ to protect “ him and STILL disregards the basic health protocols.
> 
> It’s like watching a idiot light a bottle rocket out of his ass and seeing the explosion unfold.


If I taped a flight control computer to his forehead, could get enough thrust and vector it, I could make a pig fly, though he might be pitched near vertical, should work for Donald too, he is very pig like... No harm in trying


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2020)

Maybe that spray tan has some kind of molecular shielding we are not aware of.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> All that frivolous spending on Presidental corona testing multiple times “ to protect “ him and STILL disregards the basic health protocols.
> 
> It’s like watching a idiot light a bottle rocket out of his ass and seeing the explosion unfold.


Fun with flight control computers, I don't know if I like the flight more or the tune, wicked guitar work and wicked FPV flying. I'll bet it's a fav tune of yours.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fun with flight control computers, I don't know if I like the flight more or the tune, wicked guitar work and wicked FPV flying. I'll bet it's a fav tune of yours.


Holy shit ... that’s nice. Gotta get faded and throw that up on the big screen. 
Good call.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

*Liberal=Liberty, that's why they call you a libertard.*
"Here is and example of a libertard and left wing propaganda". They are confused and conflate two different things, one is about freedom and law, the other is about economic policy choices. Why do those on the right do this, why did they lead millions of Americans to believe that liberal meant something than what it really did? Why did they fuck with the langue and the meaning of things? To kill the spread of ideas, liberty and freedom for all, human progress, that's what they do, they always have.

What the good doctor says is true, I live the reality in Canada, at least where I live in a blue province, yeah here too, but not near as bad, we castrated the right and their cast of deplorables.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Cuomo: White House can't contain the virus within its own walls*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

Another liberal, be one too
*N.Y. Gov. Cuomo accuses Trump admin of possible criminal liability in Trusted Traveler lawsuit*





New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo threatened to sue the Trump administration for damages over banning state residents from the Department of Homeland Security's Trusted Traveler Program, saying the agency "abused government resources to advance political purposes."

New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo on Friday threatened to sue the Trump administration for damages over banning state residents from the Department of Homeland Security’s Trusted Traveler Program, saying the agency “abused government resources to advance political purposes.”

Cuomo accused two DHS officials, acting Secretary Chad Wolf and acting Deputy Secretary Ken Cuccinelli, of potential criminal liability. 

“I believe Mr. Wolf and Mr. Cuccinelli have possible criminal liability. I believe there is civil liability. It was a clear abuse of government power for political purposes,” he said at a press conference in Albany.

On Thursday, DHS said it would lift its ban on New Yorkers from participating in the program, which allows for quicker entry at airports for U.S. citizens returning to the country. Cuomo said DHS told the state around 2 p.m. Thursday that it lifted the ban after New York agreed to share with U.S. immigration agencies the DMV records of people applying for TSA Precheck and other Trusted Traveler programs.

Later in the day, the U.S. Attorney’s Office for the Southern District of New York told U.S. District Judge Jesse Furman in a letter that DHS was dropping its opposition to New York’s previously announced lawsuit over the program, admitting the agency had made “inaccurate or misleading” statements. 

“Defendants deeply regret the foregoing inaccurate or misleading statements and apologize to the court and plaintiffs for the need to make these corrections at this late stage in the litigation,” said Audrey Strauss, the acting United States attorney in Manhattan.

Cuomo told reporters at a press briefing Friday the DHS “made a startling revelation yesterday afternoon” that New York state isn’t the only state to have a Green Light law. 

“It is impossible that the Department of Homeland Security just figured that out yesterday afternoon,” Cuomo said, adding that it is widely known. “What happened yesterday is they got caught.”

He called on U.S. Attorney General William Barr to launch an investigation and said the state will also seek possible civil damages from the DHS. 

“The Department of Justice should do an investigation ... I think the Congress should investigate it because they lied and they did a lot of damage,” Cuomo said.

He said the state is trying to quantify the monetary damages. The ban backed up trucking and air cargo deliveries at New York borders for six months, costing the Port Authority more money to run the airports, he said. It also packed people into long lines waiting to be screened at airports at a crucial time when Covid-19 was just starting to circulate in the U.S. “How do you quantify that?” he asked.

The DHS and Customs and Border Protection did not immediately respond to CNBC’s requests for comment.

The U.S. offers several so-called trusted traveler programs that allow for quicker entry for U.S. citizens returning to the country. They include Global Entry, which for a $100 fee and a background check, allows air travelers to reenter the U.S. faster, and a program dedicated to commercial truck drivers crossing the border back into the U.S.


----------



## topcat (Jul 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If I taped a flight control computer to his forehead, could get enough thrust and vector it, I could make a pig fly, though he might be pitched near vertical, should work for Donald too, he is very pig like... No harm in trying


What's our vector, Victor? Roger. Huh?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> What's our vector, Victor? Roger. Huh?


Check out the jockstrap raiders vid I posted, funny as Hell, smoke a joint before it though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> What's our vector, Victor? Roger. Huh?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2020)

Outcomes of Cardiovascular Magnetic Resonance Imaging in Patients Recently Recovered From COVID-19


This cohort study evaluates the presence of myocardial injury in unselected patients recently recovered from coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19).




jamanetwork.com


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Outcomes of Cardiovascular Magnetic Resonance Imaging in Patients Recently Recovered From COVID-19
> 
> 
> This cohort study evaluates the presence of myocardial injury in unselected patients recently recovered from coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19).
> ...


There's a LOT we don't know about how badly that virus screws up the body.

I read a report the other day from a county coroner that stated every autopsy she did she found blood clots in every internal organ. God only knows how many "recovered" people will die in the coming months and years from things like that coming to fruition.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Outcomes of Cardiovascular Magnetic Resonance Imaging in Patients Recently Recovered From COVID-19
> 
> 
> This cohort study evaluates the presence of myocardial injury in unselected patients recently recovered from coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19).
> ...


This is really bad fucking news Captain, they only studied patients who presented, many didn't, what would happen if you tested 1000 random people using antigen testing (asymptomatic or mild cases) and did the same scan on them? Not just inquiring minds will want to know that one. If there are cardiac ACE 2 receptors, there is the potential for direct damage, then there is secondary damage caused by clotting and other factors. Also any study will have to factor in the new steroid supportive treatments many are getting, compare those who got it with those who didn't


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> There's a LOT we don't know about how badly that virus screws up the body.
> 
> I read a report the other day from a county coroner that stated every autopsy she did she found blood clots in every internal organ. God only knows how many "recovered" people will die in the coming months and years from things like that coming to fruition.


Most people don't have a clue how bad this thing is and the permanent damage it's doing to a lot of people. Two friends of mine think they had covid-19 in January, the husband started having memory issues out of the blue, doctors found out he's had a series of mini strokes and they can't figure out why and his doctor hasn't even bothered to test him for antibodies of covid-19. A recent study out of Italy shows antibodies in both cats and dogs in some pets in households that had covid infections. Dutch mink farms have been infected with covid and the minks are spreading it to the farm employees, this thing is more like the plague than the flu.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2020)

Well, it looks like the stupid cunt might fuck up the vaccine facility like he did the mask factory, where they had to throw out the production because the stupid pig wouldn't wear a mask and follow safety protocols. Maybe he'll set a vaccine back by a year this time, remember he DOES NOT learn from his mistakes, someone else is to always blame, a formula for uselessness. An IQ 78, has certain implications, none of them good for a psychopathic POTUS, Donald has neither a heart, nor brains enough to employee it. Big egos ain't wise and Donald is the most unwise man imaginable, back in NYC even the crooks would ROTF laughing, if ya called Donald a wise guy.

I'm sure this photo op visit will speed development too... Observe, Donald will scratch his nuts and day dream without a mask, what the fuck do they expect a retard like that to learn? The toadie and the toad pay a visit.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









HHS Secretary Azar says he and the president will observe vaccine development in North Carolina's Research Triangle


HHS Secretary Alex Azar on Monday provided an update on coronavirus treatment news that will be revealed in the near future.




www.foxnews.com





*HHS Secretary Azar says he and the president will observe vaccine development in North Carolina's Research Triangle*
*'The United States needs therapeutics and vaccines as quickly as possible,' he says*

The Trump administration is pushing for a coronavirus vaccine as quickly as possible, HHS Secretary Alex Azar said on Monday.

“We continue aggressively to work on contracting to bring monoclonal antibodies and convalescent plasma to people as additional therapies on top of the Remdesivir that President Trump has already gotten us and steroid treatments for people who with lung disease,” Azar told "Fox & Friends."

Azar said that he and Trump will travel to the Research Triangle in North Carolina on Monday.

“He’s going to get to see one of the five vaccines that we have invested in. Get to see how those are manufactured -- it’s incredibly complex. I’m excited to go with him,” Azar said.
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2020)

Fauci recently said that if everything goes well the vaccine may be ready mid next year, that's a big if.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 28, 2020)

Holy fuck ... with all this doom and gloom , i envy Matt Damon as The Martian .... I could shit in some red martian soil and grow potatoes well away from this planet too.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Maybe that spray tan has some kind of molecular shielding we are not aware of.


spray tans smell bad for the first few days and you're not supposed to shower..it's gross.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 28, 2020)

*Truth ........ 

*


----------



## topcat (Jul 28, 2020)

Why don't we get drunk, *we're screwed.*


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 28, 2020)

Trump’s New COVID Doctor Says Sex With Demons Makes You Sick


The president is pushing the coronavirus theories of a Houston doctor who also says sexual visitations by demons and alien DNA are at the root of Americans’ common health concerns.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 28, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump’s New COVID Doctor Says Sex With Demons Makes You Sick
> 
> 
> The president is pushing the coronavirus theories of a Houston doctor who also says sexual visitations by demons and alien DNA are at the root of Americans’ common health concerns.
> ...


Seen that Breitbart vid ... fake ass bullshit. 
Guess they grabbed some old witch doctor and gave them a cool white lab coat.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 28, 2020)

Maybe its the idiot that said trump can live to be 200 years old.

Jeezus .... UV up the rectum ... mainlining clorox into your veins , throwing chicken bones for miracles , blaming satan’s cock..... What in the holy fuck is going on ?

That “ shithole “ country trump used to crow about has become us.

*MAGA - Morons Are Governing America *


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 28, 2020)

Say amen flock.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 28, 2020)

“Hello Facebook put back my profile page and videos up or your computers with start crashing till you do,” she tweeted. “You are not bigger that God. I promise you. If my page is not back up face book will be down in Jesus name.”


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 28, 2020)

Her books leave me thinking I would want a second opinion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump’s New COVID Doctor Says Sex With Demons Makes You Sick
> 
> 
> The president is pushing the coronavirus theories of a Houston doctor who also says sexual visitations by demons and alien DNA are at the root of Americans’ common health concerns.
> ...


Jesus Christ!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2020)

I was hopeful watching Barr on the hot seat, but this just ruined my whole day! Yer fucked! She is gonna replace Fauci!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2020)

Your choice, bury the fucker, I'll throw rocks on the grave from across the border too!


----------



## topcat (Jul 28, 2020)

This is not such a stretch in the Trump Fascist Regime. Still, a good parody.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2020)

The jenius has made a deal with Kodak to make pharmaceuticals LOL. Yep a struggling camera company that has no experience in the industry just got 3/4 of a billion dollars to start a business that they have no idea about. I wonder how big the kickback is with this one?










Trump boasts deal with Kodak to fight coronavirus, calls Senate stimulus plan 'semi-irrelevant'


Trump touted a federal deal with Kodak to fund a division to produce active ingredients needed to make generic drugs while dismissing a GOP Senate plan to address economic fallout from the coronavirus.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2020)

Odds are that tRUmp bought a shit load of Kodak stock beforehand, a little pump and dump.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Odds are that tRUmp bought a shit load of Kodak stock beforehand, a little pump and dump.


I think it was Pfizer he plugged the other day and said they were going to buy a bunch of stuff from. I quit looking a while back, but I wonder if there was a stock increase during that political rally he held in the WH pressroom. 

This idiot is such a conman. I really can't wait for his trial and him to get a gag order placed on him.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 28, 2020)

You too can have the “ Trump Body “ you been dying for ..... 

Winning !


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 29, 2020)

4.4 million cases / 152k deaths ............. and we have a fucking baby.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 29, 2020)

Three-Quarters of Recovered Coronavirus Patients Have Heart Damage Months Later, Study Finds


Of the 100 patients studied, 78 had lingering heart damage despite being "mostly healthy … prior to their illness"




people.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Three-Quarters of Recovered Coronavirus Patients Have Heart Damage Months Later, Study Finds
> 
> 
> Of the 100 patients studied, 78 had lingering heart damage despite being "mostly healthy … prior to their illness"
> ...


This is something that needs to be spread around, hopefully it will scare the shit out of some people, it scares the shit out of me.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Seen that Breitbart vid ... fake ass bullshit.
> Guess they grabbed some old witch doctor and gave them a cool white lab coat.


trying to see what hospital they're associated..'America's Frontline Doctors'..what moron thought this up?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is something that needs to be spread around, hopefully it will scare the shit out of some people, it scares the shit out of me.


surely no one is surprised..


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2020)

This virus attacks the circulatory system, the lung damage is secondary and only because that's where the virus mainly enters the body. Studies are also showing that the damage to the circulatory system can break the blood brain barrier which is also very scary.


----------



## waktoo (Jul 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> trying to see what hospital they're associated..'America's Frontline Doctors'..what moron thought this up?


Trump?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2020)

Tea Party Fucks


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

waktoo said:


> Trump?


i can just see how it was tabled..'we'll call it America's Frontline Doctors..' the retards don't understand it's not a proper noun..it's a phrase.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This virus attacks the circulatory system, the lung damage is secondary and only because that's where the virus mainly enters the body. Studies are also showing that the damage to the circulatory system can break the blood brain barrier which is also very scary.


they've found it in the brain.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> they've found it in the brain.


yup. People with memory loss, problems with short term memory and depression. Symptoms that show up after severe concussion.


----------



## vuts (Jul 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is something that needs to be spread around, hopefully it will scare the shit out of some people, it scares the shit out of me.


These news articles anyone can create are usually designed to scare you so you click on them and generate revenue

Covid is scary and there’s a lot of ifs and maybes but I wouldn’t spend too much time reading news articles personally, it effects my mental health reading the negative latest ifs and maybes


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 30, 2020)

Stable genius at work 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288580322028736512


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 31, 2020)

Oompa Loompa .....

Lincoln Project is rockin !
Think I will tag the fatfuck on Twitter.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 31, 2020)

Trump Repub asshat tries to school Dr. Fauci ........ miserable fail.


----------



## topcat (Aug 1, 2020)

My friend, the witch doctor.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)

America is now unfortunately like a three ring circus of chaos, Donald is slaughtering American citizens like flies with in one ring with malicious in incompetence. In the center ring he has the elephants walking the highwire without a net, jumping through rings of fire and being shot out of cannons in terror. In the final ring he is openly trying to destroy the constitution, break the law and disenfranchise millions of citizens who face eviction from their homes and economic destitution. Their lives of but a year ago were a beautiful dream that floats up from memory, their current reality a fear driven Hell of death, economic uncertainty, eviction and deprivation. MAGA winning...

You wonder why he bankrupted a casino, lost the family fortune, ripped off investors and bankers for billions and little contractors and tradesmen for lesser amounts? Then illegally wrote off their losses on his taxes (never busted, yet). Everybody gets fucked with Donald, those who believe and support him the most, from bankers and billionaires to the little guy, everybody gets screwed over including Donald. Donald cannot manage himself much less anything else, he failed at everything he ever tried to do! America will continue to be dystopia until he is gone or politically castrated and has a knife at his throat, though he and Barr have nothing to lose, unless ya burn both of em at the stake, slowly...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 1, 2020)

You are correct .... Trump promised to run this presidency like a business ...... another failed business. He has cheated workers , contractors , staff , vendors and anyone else gullible enough to part of it. He has pages of unpaid debt and broken contracts.
Long list of pending and ongoing lawsuits from everything he touches. Brain washed supporters gave him the keys to the vault , to plunder and pillage as he sees fit.

One fat , vain and childish man has “ single-handily “ destroyed America from day one. All “ Trump “ emblazoned resorts and properties should just be changed to ” TRASH “ ( minor fix ). His family of grifters also are to blame , except maybe melania ( whom appears mainly tone deaf ). I truly feel she is trying to bide time until the election, and feel she will divorce him and take Barron with her.

What is one more scandal ? .... Ammirite ?

Here he is with a “ pregnant “ melania *and his mistress *Stormy Daniels. How fucking classless . But he relishes the attention regardless the fodder.



His disillusioned view of women fawning over him is ridiculous..... 

Projected COVID deaths are 180,000 Americans by end of august ........ *THIS MONTH ...*
People are expendable to him , he uses and tosses. He destroys America .... *daily.*

Wife asked me .... “ What do you think 4 more years of trump will be like .. “ 

I said .... 1936 Germany.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I said .... 1936 Germany.


1945 berlin would be more accurate...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 1, 2020)

Fuck Trump , Fuck Elon , Fuck Earth ..........

I‘m crawling into my cool Spaceboy Rocket trash can , fire up the liquid nitrogen and Mars here I come.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> You are correct .... Trump promised to run this presidency like a business ...... another failed business. He has cheated workers , contractors , staff , vendors and anyone else gullible enough to part of it. He has pages of unpaid debt and broken contracts.
> Long list of pending and ongoing lawsuits from everything he touches. Brain washed supporters gave him the keys to the vault , to plunder and pillage as he sees fit.
> 
> One fat , vain and childish man has “ single-handily “ destroyed America from day one. All “ Trump “ emblazoned resorts and properties should just be changed to ” TRASH “ ( minor fix ). His family of grifters also are to blame , except maybe melania ( whom appears mainly tone deaf ). I truly feel she is trying to bide time until the election, and feel she will divorce him and take Barron with her.
> ...


well if you take 1500 deaths daily and multiply it by 31 then add it to the 150k..if you insist(on math)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fuck Trump , Fuck Elon , Fuck Earth ..........
> 
> I‘m crawling into my cool Spaceboy Rocket trash can , fire up the liquid nitrogen and Mars here I come.
> 
> View attachment 4641286


The dumb cunt wants to start Elysium on Mars, I say let him, make sure Elon is on the first trip to where no one has gone before. By the time they get there radiation will have them fried into fucking vegetables, The surface is no more protection than the surface of the fucking moon, science. Elon is not a logical thinker, must be why he hangs with Donald. Mars just looks earth like from the pictures, it would end up as a Jim Jones colony, a fucking death trap, only morons need apply. Jesus Christ technology fanitists not realist, it's not like there is no data to support my contentions here! There are engineers among them FFS, they must need the money and the work is challenging and interesting, wonder if any of them will go along for the ride? Solar wind particles traveling at relativistic velocities make for a lot of radiation and neutrons flying around when they impact spacecraft, better bring lots of water, but not to drink.

Then there are the heavy ions, the cores of iron and other heavy atoms accelerated to relativistic velocities by cosmic forces whizzing around. Imagine getting struck by a gold ion traveling at 95% the speed of light, imagine trying to stop it or it's secondary effects.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> You are correct .... Trump promised to run this presidency like a business ...... another failed business. He has cheated workers , contractors , staff , vendors and anyone else gullible enough to part of it. He has pages of unpaid debt and broken contracts.
> Long list of pending and ongoing lawsuits from everything he touches. Brain washed supporters gave him the keys to the vault , to plunder and pillage as he sees fit.
> 
> One fat , vain and childish man has “ single-handily “ destroyed America from day one. All “ Trump “ emblazoned resorts and properties should just be changed to ” TRASH “ ( minor fix ). His family of grifters also are to blame , except maybe melania ( whom appears mainly tone deaf ). I truly feel she is trying to bide time until the election, and feel she will divorce him and take Barron with her.
> ...


anybody good at photoshop want to put one of those yellow caution signs on Moronia's belly that says Retard On Board ???


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> You are correct .... Trump promised to run this presidency like a business ...... another failed business. He has cheated workers , contractors , staff , vendors and anyone else gullible enough to part of it. He has pages of unpaid debt and broken contracts.
> Long list of pending and ongoing lawsuits from everything he touches. Brain washed supporters gave him the keys to the vault , to plunder and pillage as he sees fit.
> 
> One fat , vain and childish man has “ single-handily “ destroyed America from day one. All “ Trump “ emblazoned resorts and properties should just be changed to ” TRASH “ ( minor fix ). His family of grifters also are to blame , except maybe melania ( whom appears mainly tone deaf ). I truly feel she is trying to bide time until the election, and feel she will divorce him and take Barron with her.
> ...


how did they get the wind machine to do melania's face but not stormy's? engineering department?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fuck Trump , Fuck Elon , Fuck Earth ..........
> 
> I‘m crawling into my cool Spaceboy Rocket trash can , fire up the liquid nitrogen and Mars here I come.
> 
> View attachment 4641286


Oh man, that's so cool.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4643259


To bad trumpers don't read, much less the obits, you'll see it a lot with standard boilerplate paragraphs, I'll volunteer to write a few for them pro bono to tack on the end of obits. KBT might be a popular inscription on tombstones, KBT Killed By Trump, or maybe MBT&R Murdered By Trump & Republicans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4643259


Make a great Lincoln project ad with these obits


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> To bad trumpers don't read, much less the obits, you'll see it a lot with standard boilerplate paragraphs, I'll volunteer to write a few for them pro bono to tack on the end of obits. KBT might be a popular inscription on tombstones, KBT Killed By Trump, or maybe MBT&R Murdered By Trump & Republicans.


people often ask what they can do to change the others' minds- you can't. it must come from within = trumpers needlessly dying and the survivors no longer accepting of a cult leader..louie gohmert doubled down when he had the opportunity..he had a choice and could've been a hero for texas, you can see how deep this runs red v. blue..racism is much, much worse.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2020)

legos and paw patrol while being evicted..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2020)

I'll bet there are at least 10 million Americans who voted for Trump in 2016, who also feel like they signed their own death warrant. Hillary got 3 million more votes last time, how many will Joe get this time? How many red states will he win in 2020? Forget the swing states, they are in the rear view mirror, Texas and GEORGIA! are the new swing states, Florida is leaning democratic and Trump's covid nightmare ain't over for them yet, or other big red states with tons of electoral votes. Losing Texas would mean a huge loss of electoral college votes, as would Florida, Trump has no path to reelection, covid is only going to get worse in those places. The country needs to lock down nationally before the election to save itself from catastrophe, especially in the southern and rural red states. Hospital systems are being overwhelmed and it is going to get much worse in many of those places before it gets better, ya might see public panic in some, as the threat escalates and people are dying at home with lineups outside local hospitals on local TV. All news is local they say and in these circumstances people are going to be watching local news, Trump's words and actions will be filtered through that local context.









Teacher: I may have signed death warrant by voting for Trump - CNN Video


Nancy Shively, an Oklahoma teacher, voted for Trump in 2016. Now, amid a heated debate on reopening schools and watching his response to the pandemic, she says she fears for her life.




www.cnn.com





*Teacher: I may have signed death warrant by voting for Trump*

Nancy Shively, an Oklahoma teacher, voted for Trump in 2016. Now, amid a heated debate on reopening schools and watching his response to the pandemic, she says she fears for her life.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Stable genius at work
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288580322028736512


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet there are at least 10 million Americans who voted for Trump in 2016, who also feel like they signed their own death warrant. Hillary got 3 million more votes last time, how many will Joe get this time? How many red states will he win in 2020? Forget the swing states, they are in the rear view mirror, Texas and GEORGIA! are the new swing states, Florida is leaning democratic and Trump's covid nightmare ain't over for them yet, or other big red states with tons of electoral votes. Losing Texas would mean a huge loss of electoral college votes, as would Florida, Trump has no path to reelection, covid is only going to get worse in those places. The country needs to lock down nationally before the election to save itself from catastrophe, especially in the southern and rural red states. Hospital systems are being overwhelmed and it is going to get much worse in many of those places before it gets better, ya might see public panic in some, as the threat escalates and people are dying at home with lineups outside local hospitals on local TV. All news is local they say and in these circumstances people are going to be watching local news, Trump's words and actions will be filtered through that local context.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll bet a lot of people said the other day..'holy shit that fvcker died'- it became real for herman cain.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2020)

trump “I take no responsibility at all “


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> trump “I take no responsibility at all “


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4644081


i noticed it doesn't say death..a smart attorney and you have yourself a class action


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2020)

I would rather drive


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2020)

Here in NS we are having a case or two of covid pop up, but have it largely under control for a couple of months or more. A few days ago we had mask laws kick in for inside stores and restaurants, public transport etc, few were wearing them before, well over 90% are now from what I've seen 99%, most shoppers in the stores are women and they are generally smarter than men!  I haven't been out too much to stores and such and they aren't required outdoors and I'm just making quick trips to the park and there are no many masks there.

We had an early response and most cases came in from HFX international airport.









N.S. reports no new COVID-19 cases; 2 more cases resolved


Nova Scotia is reporting no new cases of COVID-19 on Monday, and two of the four active cases in the province are now considered resolved.



atlantic.ctvnews.ca





*N.S. reports no new COVID-19 cases; 2 more cases resolved*
HALIFAX -- Nova Scotia is reporting no new cases of COVID-19 on Monday, and two of the four active cases in the province are now considered resolved.

The QEII Health Sciences Centre's microbiology lab completed 215 COVID-19 tests on Sunday, and continues to operate 24-hours a day.

Nova Scotia has 64,412 negative test results of the virus, 1,071 positive COVID-19 cases, and 64 deaths. One-thousand-and-five cases are now considered resolved.

The cases in the province range from under 10 to over 90-years-old.

Nobody is currently in hospital being treated for the disease.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

Some good news on convalescent plasma









Convalescent Plasma Reduced Death Rate Among Covid-19 Patients, Study Data Signals


Hospitalized Covid-19 patients who received transfusions of blood plasma rich with antibodies from recovered patients reduced their mortality rate by about 50%, according to researchers running a large national study.




www.wsj.com





*Convalescent Plasma Reduced Death Rate Among Covid-19 Patients, Study Data Signals*
*Hospitalized patients who got earlier transfusions of blood plasma rich in antibodies to the coronavirus show a lower mortality rate*

*Hospitalized Covid-19 patients who received transfusions of blood plasma rich with antibodies from recovered patients reduced their mortality rate by about 50%, according to researchers running a large national study.*

The researchers presented their data analysis Saturday in a webinar for physicians interested in learning about so-called convalescent plasma, with data slides that were reviewed by The Wall Street Journal. The researchers said they saw signs that the treatment might be working in patients who received high levels...
Paywall


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

More on convalescent plasma treatment, this is an early look from a preprint article that is causing a buzz among the experts, locking down will do more in America right now. I would expect a major drive on for donations now and perhaps even Trump might push it, since the red states are getting hammered. Donald fucks up everything he touches thought and if it competed with a favorite pharmaceutical corporation he might also try to suppress it.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Convalescent plasma could reduce death from COVID-19, early data suggests


A new analysis hints that COVID-19 patients treated with the blood of those who have recovered from the infection die at significantly lower rates than those given standard treatments alone.




www.livescience.com





*Convalescent plasma could reduce death from COVID-19, early data suggests*

COVID-19 patients treated with the blood of those who have recovered from the infection die at significantly lower rates than those given standard treatments alone, according to a preliminary analysis.

In their analysis, posted July 30 to the preprint database bioRxiv, the researchers looked at a dozen trials where hospitalized COVID-19 patients received convalescent plasma (CP) therapy — a treatment that involves drawing blood plasma from recovered patients and injecting the antibody-rich fluid into sick patients. The 12 trials, conducted at various sites around the world, included more than 800 participants in total, and when taken together, suggest that patients given plasma were less than half as likely to die as patients given other treatments, according to the report. 

Specifically, the mortality rate among patients given plasma was 13%, compared with 25% among patients given standard treatments. While that's trending in the right direction, the new analysis wasn't peer reviewed, and neither was some of the trial data the analysis looked at. What's more, only three of the 12 studies were randomized controlled trials (RCTs), where patients are randomly assigned to receive a treatment or standard of care, which is the gold standard for assessing medical treatments.

"All studies come with limits, and basically what we're trying to do is provide a very high-level overview" of the data currently available, said author Dr. Michael Joyner, an anesthesiologist and physician-researcher at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minnesota.

"The report provides a signal of hope that CP is beneficial, although unfortunately, it does not provide the confidence that is required to be able to responsibly recommend CP for the treatment of COVID-19," Dr. Mila Ortigoza, an instructor in the Departments of Medicine and Microbiology at NYU Langone Health, who was not involved in the research, told Live Science in an email. Ortigoza, who is currently co-leading a clinical trial of CP therapy for COVID-19, noted that none of the randomized controlled trials included in the analysis "recruited a sufficient number of participants to be able to make conclusions about efficacy" on their own.

"What the current study really highlights is the need to continue supporting ongoing RCTs of CP" to ensure that they enroll enough patients to provide "indisputable evidence" that the therapy really works, she said.

*A positive signal *
As scientists design new medications for COVID-19, and clinicians repurpose existing drugs like remdesivir, doctors have also turned to CP therapy to treat the viral infection. 

"If you look at convalescent plasma, specifically … [it's] been applied to pandemics at least since the 1918 flu," Joyner said. CP therapies were subsequently used during the 2003 SARS outbreak, caused by a coronavirus related to the one that causes COVID-19, and the 2009 H1N1 pandemic, Ortigoza added. 

Because people who have recovered from a disease have mounted an effective immune response, CP therapy offers a way to treat infected patients by borrowing tools from the immune system itself — namely, antibodies that direct the immune system to attack a specific pathogen, or neutralize the bug directly, Live Science previously reported. 

Although promising on paper, CP has been difficult to study in practice. Trials of CP conducted during past pandemics often lacked control groups for comparison, meaning the effects of CP could not be weighed against those of an alternate therapy, or the standard of care, Ortigoza said. But in the context of a pandemic, well-controlled trials can be difficult to execute at the scale and speed required to draw clear-cut conclusions for people who may need treatment right away.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

Cigarjacki said:


> The pandemic will be over in November once it can't be used as a political weapon anymore.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2020)

Cigarjacki said:


> The pandemic will be over in November once it can't be used as a political weapon anymore.


no it won't.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2020)

Cigarjacki said:


> The pandemic will be over in November once it can't be used as a political weapon anymore.


"getting lucky" isn't a great strategy. 

"President Biden" has a good clean sound to it. Free from scandals and corruption.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 6, 2020)

Cigarjacki said:


> The pandemic will be over in November once it can't be used as a political weapon anymore.


So you really are pretending that if the Pandemic is over by November Trump won't run on it?


----------



## topcat (Aug 6, 2020)

Cigarjacki said:


> The pandemic will be over in November once it can't be used as a political weapon anymore.


"This thing's going away, it will go away, like things go away." "I'll be right, eventually. I will be right, eventually. You know I said, 'it's going to disappear', I'll say it again, It's going to disappear and I'll be right." Stable. Jeanyus. Individual 1.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2020)

High school in Georgia....


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2020)

how could we have known?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> High school in Georgia....View attachment 4646119


more fuel for the wildfire


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> High school in Georgia....View attachment 4646119


Jesus Christ, they live with elderly and more people who are evicted will move in with parents, it will be a slaughterhouse for teachers and staff, not to mention some of the kids. This is what Trump has brought the country to, but for many he can do no wrong, who are the parents of these kids? These are older kids and won't keep a parent from work, these are babysitters or are in some cases. This is just so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2020)

and one of those little fuckerS is wearing a Free Hugs T shirt! 
this is criminal!! don’t get me wrong, nice t shirt , but COMPLETELY inappropriate!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2020)

Wait .... there’s more . ” SAME COUNTY “

2 DAYS LATER


A Georgia elementary school has shut down a classroom after a *second-grade student* tested positive for the coronavirus just two days into the new academic year, while photos of students packed close together have raised questions over safety policies for in-person learning.


Cherokee and Paulding County, two of the first school districts in the country to reopen, resumed full five-day-a-week instruction on Monday. However, these early days of navigating educational instruction amid the COVID-19 pandemic are providing schools with new challenges.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2020)

It’s so repulsive. The hallways are filled Most likely fillled with A thick Covid viral air. Might even create a new more potent mutation of the disease . It must absolutely suck to in school these days. Glad I never had kids , and people still keep having more kids and getting pregnant with all this. It is mind blowing. I can’t relate in the slightest. Lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2020)

*A Mississippi town welcomed students back to school last week. Now 116 are home in quarantine. ....*

I believe this will the norm in news headlines sadly.








Last week, schools in Corinth, Miss., welcomed back _hundreds_ of students.

_By Friday ........... _one high-schooler tested positive for the novel coronavirus. By early this week, the count rose to six students and one staff member infected. _Now, 116 students have been sent home to quarantine_, a spokeswoman for the school district confirmed.

Despite the quick fallout, the district’s superintendent said he has “ no plans “ to change course.
“Just because you begin to have positive cases, that is not a reason for closing school,” Superintendent Lee Childress said in a Facebook Live broadcast on Tuesday on the school district’s Facebook page.

Other districts that have welcomed teachers or students back have faced similar challenges. After teachers returned to plan lessons in Georgia’s largest district, 260 district employees were barred from reentering schools because of either testing positive for the coronavirus or being in close contact with someone who had. In southeast Kansas, six school administrators tested positive _after attending a three-day retreat._

And within hours of opening, a school in Greenfield, Ind., was informed by the health department that a student had the virus.
Let that sink in ......

Children have now become the “ canary in the coal mine “


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2020)

If I was a student in high school I would want the choice to opt out of the school year. My parents , rip, especially my mom , Would have absolutely supported that decision. What’s one freakin year for fucks sakes. IT might even be a good thing for some kids.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2020)

Touch points , stagnant air , close proximity ( bus seats , hallways , locker rooms , quad areas ) , on and on.

It is absolutely mind blowing how parents / local leaders / school boards allow this madness. I have grandkids and have told them they are going to be home schooled or remote class. There is absolutely ZERO way I am sending them into harms way. They socialize on vid calls with friends / tik took dance with them so they are not “ isolated “ , we have picnics in park under a tree away from others , even ordered a “ bouncy house slide “ to entertain them on “ good behavior “ weekends.

For parents and others questioning “ mental health “ of children should realize there are ways to stimulate their minds and well being. 
We make cookies , we play board games , I don’t let them get a chance to become depressed - I inform them about how things are so they can try to grasp. I tell them by “ being safe you are keeping Nani and poppi safe “.

Today was my primary care appointment with VA .... I did that over video chat as VA is not having one on one. We just have to adapt .

The staff and logistical workers are all in the middle of these super spreader events and I feel for them.

Now that CDC data / modeling are deflected to White House , it stands to reason these events will spike numbers badly and not be reported properly.

DEATH is big business apparently.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Touch points , stagnant air , close proximity ( bus seats , hallways , locker rooms , quad areas ) , on and on.
> 
> It is absolutely mind blowing how parents / local leaders / school boards allow this madness. I have grandkids and have told them they are going to be home schooled or remote class. There is absolutely ZERO way I am sending them into harms way. They socialize on vid calls with friends / tik took dance with them so they are not “ isolated “ , we have picnics in park under a tree away from others , even ordered a “ bouncy house slide “ to entertain them on “ good behavior “ weekends.
> 
> ...


That’s the way to do it Budz! Keeping it safe and healthy like that for you and your family . It’s all bout creativity and being able to adapt. Those are valuable lessons you are teaching your grand children . They are very lucky to have you.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> If I was a student in high school I would want the choice to opt out of the school year. My parents , rip, especially my mom , Would have absolutely supported that decision. What’s one freakin year for fucks sakes. IT might even be a good thing for some kids.


online education is perfectly fine during a pandemic and the supposed fall out from our children not socializing? won't fvcking matter if families are dead.

we're forgetting our priorities.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> online education is perfectly fine during a pandemic and the supposed fall out from our children not socializing? won't fvcking matter if families are dead.
> 
> we're forgetting our priorities.


It’s pathetic. Failed leadership.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> online education is perfectly fine during a pandemic and the supposed fall out from our children not socializing? won't fvcking matter if families are dead.
> 
> we're forgetting our priorities.


Something must be wrong with me. I said nearly the same thing during a IRL discussion yesterday. 

I agree with schuy. shudder.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Something must be wrong with me. I said nearly the same thing during a IRL discussion yesterday.
> 
> I agree with schuy. shudder.


Have you gotten tested lately?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 6, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Have you gotten tested lately?


Does it jump through video monitors? I wear glasses when I'm on the computer. Isn't that enough? Does touching my keyboard while replying to her posts expose me? I need a keyboard dam. 

I'm going to go wash my hands. brb


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> online education is perfectly fine during a pandemic and the supposed fall out from our children not socializing? won't fvcking matter if families are dead.
> 
> we're forgetting our priorities.


That would be a worthwhile federl government initiative that Trump could do, get every kid a tablet with wifi for education.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That would be a worthwhile federl government initiative that Trump could do, get every kid a tablet with wifi for education.


That would be a great idea and tape a ballot to it


----------



## topcat (Aug 6, 2020)

Has Barren's school been pressured to open?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> That would be a great idea and tape a ballot to it


Make it a ballot, or a way to register and request one, securly. This election and covid are gonna change how elections are done in America, voting might be extended to a week for polling and mail in or state secured drop off boxes. In the future it might mean much larger participation and younger voters, the lessons of Trump won't be lost on a younger generation or two. It will mean another nail in the republican coffin.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That would be a worthwhile federl government initiative that Trump could do, get every kid a tablet with wifi for education.


what's in it for him?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what's in it for him?


Tell him he'll get 10% next year on the price of each tablet, Joe will sign the check...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2020)

Update : Student that filmed that Paulding school super spreader event got *suspended *for sharing on social media.


School principal over P.A. System “ threatened “ students that there will “ consequences “ if found out any further “ negative “
information is shown. ( and that was recorded and shared .... lol ) 

Welcome to America !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Update : Student that filmed that Paulding school super spreader event got *suspended *for sharing on social media.
> 
> 
> School principal over P.A. System “ threatened “ students that there will “ consequences “ if found out any further “ negative “
> ...


That should get the rebellious youth worked up, they need to bring back civics classes and tell them the constitution applies to them too, but there are certain duties and responsibilities. One of those responsibilities is to tell the principal to go fuck himself in public and get yourself suspended from a death trap for your family. Simple enough, not even any stigma attached, but a huge lawsuit might be.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

Donald Again! Killing people again.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Convalescent Plasma Studies Reportedly Delayed In Favor Of Trump-Touted Hydroxychloroquine


“You always have that hindsight and say, ‘Oh, man, we should have put our efforts into something else.’”




www.forbes.com





*Convalescent Plasma Studies Reportedly Delayed In Favor Of Trump-Touted Hydroxychloroquine*

TOPLINE NBC News reported Thursday that researchers delayed studying the effects of coronavirus patients receiving convalescent plasma in favor of hydroxychloroquine, the drug repeatedly promoted by President Trump that’s been found to have little benefit and potentially serious consequences for Covid-19 patients, but scientists are switching gears and ramping up their efforts to understand plasma.

*KEY FACTS*
At Vanderbilt University, NBC News reported, studies of hydroxychloroquine, an antimalarial drug, along with the antiviral remdesivir were prioritized over convalescent plasma.

Convalescent plasma is the liquid component of blood stripped of white and red blood cells that, in recovered Covid-19 patients, contains antibodies that could help patients still fighting the virus, according to the _New York Times_.

An expanded-access program for plasma has been led by the Mayo Clinic with financial support from the Trump Administration, with tens of thousands of coronavirus patients receiving plasma, the _Wall Street Journal_ reported.

Doctors, however, can’t say whether plasma helps coronavirus patients recover, because the Mayo program isn’t the gold standard of scientific research: a randomized, controlled trial, where some patients are given a placebo, giving doctors the chance to see how well the infusions actually work, NBC News says.

Preliminary data from one study reviewed by the _WSJ_ showed a reduced mortality rate for patients receiving a plasma infusion at three or four days after diagnosis, but the study has not been published in a journal or peer-reviewed.

Further complicating the study of plasma is that many doctors were unwilling to let patients possibly receive a placebo when they could get an infusion from the Mayo Clinic program, and declines of the outbreak in cities like New York also limited patient enrollment for controlled trials, according to the _Times_.

*CRUCIAL QUOTE*
“You always have that hindsight and say, ‘Oh, man, we should have put our efforts into something else,’” Vanderbilt University medical professor Dr. Todd Rice told NBC News about the prioritization of hydroxychloroquine over plasma.

*BIG NUMBER*
53,000. That’s how many coronavirus patients have received plasma infusions through the Mayo program, the _WSJ_ reported.

*KEY BACKGROUND*
Trump pushed hydroxychloroquine numerous times in March and April, calling it a “miracle” drug, and revealed in May he was taking it prophylactically despite a National Institutes of Health warning against it. Trump’s mentions of the drug declined in June, but emerged again last week when he shared a misleading video on Twitter promoting it. Adm. Brett Giroir, Trump’s coronavirus testing czar, said Sunday that the Administration needs to move on from hydroxychloroquine after five controlled studies showed little benefit. Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy Infectious Disease, told reporters Tuesday that a randomized, controlled trial for convalescent plasma needs to be done to determine its benefits—and, had it been prioritized, “we would’ve had the answer to that right now.”

*WHAT TO WATCH FOR*
Johns Hopkins University is enrolling 1,000 volunteers for a controlled trial of plasma in coronavirus patients, NBC News reported. Just 50 have signed up so far, but researchers hope to have their first results by mid-October.

*TANGENT*
Some famous plasma donors have surfaced during the pandemic. Tom Hanks—one of the first A-list celebrities to have contracted coronavirus—has donated plasma at least twice, according to his Instagram. Actor Bryan Cranston revealed in a video on the social media platform Friday that he had Covid-19, and showed himself donating plasma. Bravo television host Andy Cohen also had coronavirus. But, because he’s gay, Cohen said he’s not allowed to donate per FDA guidlines, a policy he called “discriminatory.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2020)

Mark your calendars! SUPER SPREADER EVENT !
Be sure to ride out to annual Sturgis ride.

*‘Screw COVID’: 250,000 Bikers to Defy Common Sense for Nine Days at Sturgis Rally .... *

Friday is the official start of the 80th annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally, where 250,000 people are expected to gather in the South Dakota town of that name for nine days of defying proven precautions against the spread of COVID-19.

“*Nobody* is social distancing and none of them are wearing masks,” local psychologist Michael Fellner told The Daily Beast. “*None*.”


As the rally’s Facebook page attests, the bikers come from across the country.


“Leaving from NH today. See ya soon!” posted Howard Saborn of New Hampshire.

“Coming for the 1st time on Saturday from Virginia,” Vickie Farmer announced.

“On our way now. Stopped in Missouri to sleep. Be there Thursday night,” Jesse Robison of Georgia posted.

“Be there Friday from San Angelo Tx.,” David Buckner said.

“On my way I ain’t scared of the *media flu* or as we call it round here *election flu *see ya soon sd,” J.F. Watson of Ohio said.

“Just call it a big protest !! And it be A-Ok!!” J. Toothman, also of Ohio, suggested.

Rod Florquest of Wyoming was among the thousands who had arrived early.

“You really have to look to see someone wearing a mask,” he reported, as though this was a good thing.

And, having come from seemingly everywhere with whatever virus they might happen to carry, they will all mingle and return home with any virus they happen to pick up. Some will have purchased one of the souvenir T-shirts that retired school counselor Linda Chaplin of Sturgis saw a street vendor selling. The front reads:

*“Screw COVID-19 ! “ *

Wonder how many sweet rides will be offered for sale after the tidal wave of mass infections take out riders.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Mark your calendars! SUPER SPREADER EVENT !
> Be sure to ride out to annual Sturgis ride.
> 
> *‘Screw COVID’: 250,000 Bikers to Defy Common Sense for Nine Days at Sturgis Rally .... *
> ...


Put razor wire around them with armed guards, tow in some FEMA trailers, containers of MREs and call it camp covid, only way out is with a test. Problem solved, wait for Joe though. Imagine these clowns will be carrying it all through America, Baby Boomer Freedom riders of Death, coming back home in a town near you, I'm sure some will arrive home sick and some will drop like flies on the highways of the nation. 

Many there will be 50 plus, hogs are expensive, a lot of them will end up for sale, as you say, look for a dip in used Harley prices in say 2 months as the market is saturated. Some geek probably graphs this shit online, like people used to collect stamps.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2020)

The enormity of ignorance is quite staggering .... as we officially became the MOST infected country on the planet.
I’m just finishing a toe to toe with a flag bandana wearing MAGA Moron that insists Dr. Fauci is “ no expert “ as he doesn’t “ see patients “ as in a medical office kind of way , therefore he knows nothing ....... really ?

I am shocked on how many people , how much of the U.S. Populace have become stupid and foolish.
Dr. Fauci’s credentials alone make him the central voice .... he has served various presidents doing the same thing for fucks sake.

Sample :



Darwin Awards available at the door.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> The enormity of ignorance is quite staggering .... as we officially became the MOST infected country on the planet.
> I’m just finishing a toe to toe with a flag bandana wearing MAGA Moron that insists Dr. Fauci is “ no expert “ as he doesn’t “ see patients “ as in a medical office kind of way , therefore he knows nothing ....... really ?
> 
> I am shocked on how many people , how much of the U.S. Populace have become stupid and foolish.
> ...


Francis Collins is at Fauci's back in the picture, a conservative catholic and renowned scientist, he is not holding a knife in his hand either.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> “On my way I ain’t scared of the *media flu* or as we call it round here *election flu *see ya soon sd,” J.F. Watson of Ohio said.


How is this not a terrorist event?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

Here's yer cue *hanimmal*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*As in 2016, the 2020 Election Under Attack by Both Foreign (Russia) & Domestic (Trump/Barr) Threats.*





Senator Richard Blumenthal sounded an alarm recently by stating (via Tweet) that he is "shocked and appalled - I just left a 90 minute classified briefing on foreign malign threats to our elections. From spying to sabotage, Americans need to see and hear these reports."

This fact, coupled with AG Bill Barr's recent declaration that he WILL announce (in violation of DOJ protocol) the results of US Attorney John Durham's investigation into the origins of the Trump-Russia probe, are exposing troubling parallels with what we experienced in the run-up to the 2016 elections. Shortly before the 2016 elections, FBI Director James Comey announced information that was deeply damaging to the candidacy of Hillary Clinton, while at the same time our government concealed from us the evidence it was uncovering of improper contacts and coordination between the Trump campaign and Russia.

We are now in a horrifically similar position: damaging information (ok, disinformation given that Barr will undoubtedly spin the findings and conclusions of the Durham report to Trump's advantage just as he did with the Mueller report) while our government hides from us the deeply troubling evidence of foreign interference referenced in Sen. Blumenthal's statement.

This is a call to all law-abiding members of Congress: step up, speak out, you have seen something, please say something to protect the integrity of our upcoming elections, the American voter and the republic.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2020)

*‘Burn Your Mask Bonfire’ Set Tonight by Anti-Masker of Starbucks Clash ... yet another anti covid tsunami ** San Diego *

Amber Lynn Gilles of Clairemont, who in June became the face of the anti-maskers when she called out a Starbucks barista, will co-host a local “Burn Your Mask Bonfire” on Friday night.


The 6 p.m. event at Ski Beach in Mission Bay also will feature leaders of the anti-vaccine movement, Gilles said in a Facebook video Thursday.

“The bonfire is to bring awareness and to stop the discrimination, leading to COVID digital vaccine and digital currency,” she said. “The little tattoo — they’re already doing a trial run of it in South Africa.”


Facebook event page for Friday night “Burn Your Mask Bonfire” with 36 “going” as of midnight......Gilles also says she is assembling a “pro-medical-freedom advocate army” in San Diego.


Earlier Thursday, the mother of three says she went for a job interview on the promise she didn’t have to wear a mask. But when she got to the lobby, a late-arriving interviewer balked at her face not being covered and told her to wait outside. So Gilles left.

Gilles also videotaped a confrontation Thursday with a Sprouts Farmers Market manager in Clairemont who wouldn’t let her enter without a mask.

As a worker wiped down carts, Gilles says: “This is Sprouts, and I’m sick of it,” referring to the mask requirement posted on a pink sheet outside the Genesee Avenue store.

Wonder if it will look like this ....


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *As in 2016, the 2020 Election Under Attack by Both Foreign (Russia) & Domestic (Trump/Barr) Threats.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These guys still support Trump. A relatively innocent photo of Falwell drives them insane but "Trump is our modern day Cyrus" no matter what. I'm not defending Falwell, just shocked at the hypocrisy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

Some observations of hacks and experts, talking heads whose business this is. I haven't seen much of the far left on MSNBC lately, corporate culture or election strategy, seeking the middle?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dem strategist Paul Begala On The 2020 Election: ‘Covid Has Changed Everything’ | Deadline | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *‘Burn Your Mask Bonfire’ Set Tonight by Anti-Masker of Starbucks Clash ... yet another anti covid tsunami ** San Diego *
> 
> Amber Lynn Gilles of Clairemont, who in June became the face of the anti-maskers when she called out a Starbucks barista, will co-host a local “Burn Your Mask Bonfire” on Friday night.
> 
> ...


Think, this is happening to millions of Trumpers, metaphorically speaking, as they watch 2020 and old Dixie go down the drain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *‘Burn Your Mask Bonfire’ Set Tonight by Anti-Masker of Starbucks Clash ... yet another anti covid tsunami ** San Diego *
> 
> Amber Lynn Gilles of Clairemont, who in June became the face of the anti-maskers when she called out a Starbucks barista, will co-host a local “Burn Your Mask Bonfire” on Friday night.
> 
> ...


*Dr. Gandhi: We Are Not Taking The Right Steps To Protect Our Children | The Last Word | MSNBC*





Dr. Pritesh Gandhi, Associate Chief Medical Officer at a Community Health Center in East Austin, Texas, tells Ali Velshi that "when you superimpose COVID-19 on a pre-existing set of inequities without having the kind of institutional support for these families, it’s a disaster.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

*Let's talk about good trouble in Paulding County, Georgia....*


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 8, 2020)

I just had the thought reading this blurb on the WP and thought about how I wouldn't trust that Trump to not troll us by giving a governor who has not been a cultist to not get a lift on AF1 a false positive test result so he couldn't fly.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 8, 2020)

That group photo now gets to double as the memorial in the yearbook.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> That group photo now gets to double as the memorial in the yearbook.


If any people in the photo die, someone will circle them and post it online again, surer than shit.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 8, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *‘Burn Your Mask Bonfire’ Set Tonight by Anti-Masker of Starbucks Clash ... yet another anti covid tsunami ** San Diego *
> 
> Amber Lynn Gilles of Clairemont, who in June became the face of the anti-maskers when she called out a Starbucks barista, will co-host a local “Burn Your Mask Bonfire” on Friday night.



That woman is too stupid to shut up! Her name is so well-known that she may never get a job again.

Just like all of the beach weasels who refuse to follow the recommendations, because they're entitled to use the beach. Those people are the reason that the curve isn't flattening.

Let her have her bonfire. The Ski Beach area has only one entrance, so the cops can just set up there, and stop every vehicle that is leaving.

But that would be the right thing to do, so the pigs will never do that!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2020)

rollitup said:


> That woman is too stupid to shut up! Her name is so well-known that she may never get a job again.
> 
> Just like all of the beach weasels who refuse to follow the recommendations, because they're entitled to use the beach. Those people are the reason that the curve isn't flattening.
> 
> ...


Call it a BLM protest by black radicals and Donald will send in the coast guard in full drug fighting battle dress. Make a FOX correspondent believe an ANTIFA army of super soldiers is gonna hold Satanic rituals around the fire. Do tear gas canisters float? It will be coordinated land sea and air attack with helicopters dropping flashbangs, raining down pepper balls and tear gas onto the mob by the glare of searchlights and parachute flares. D day in CA!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2020)

Some this is research that was done in Canada and there is a manufacturing facility in Winnipeg and one or more in the USA. It won't have much impact in America unless there is a lockdown and restart, in places like Canada, this and convalescent plasma can have a big impact. Every vulnerable patient can begin treatment immediately after testing and we can afford to be generous about who that might be. The number of infections are much lower here, so there is better treatment and therapeutics for all who need them.

We have no or not much covid in my province, but at the beginning of the month we mandated masks for inside public places, we also have other sensible measures in place too. Compliance went way up, over 95% from what I've seen locally, I feel a lot more comfortable going out to shop, masks are good for business. Public mandates make compliance easier for all and those who don't comply are seen as antisocial selfish people and they are put under social pressure. We don't need to vigorously enforce it legally either, just show leadership based on evidence, the situation in the states helps folks take it more seriously here.









Researchers hope manufactured antibodies could help treat COVID-19 - National | Globalnews.ca


Manufactured antibodies, which are used to treat some forms of cancer, could also be used for COVID-19, researchers say.




globalnews.ca





*Researchers hope manufactured antibodies could help treat COVID-19*

As the world awaits a COVID-19 vaccine, the next big advance in battling the pandemic could come from a class of biotech therapies widely used against cancer and other disorders — antibodies designed specifically to attack this new virus.

Development of monoclonal antibodies to target the virus has been endorsed by leading scientists. Anthony Fauci, the top U.S. infectious diseases expert, called them “almost a sure bet” against COVID-19.

When a virus gets past the body’s initial defenses, a more specific response kicks in, triggering production of cells that target the invader. These include antibodies that recognize and lock onto a virus, preventing the infection from spreading.

Monoclonal antibodies — grown in bioreactor vats — are copies of these naturally-occurring proteins.

Scientists are still working out the exact role of neutralizing antibodies in recovery from COVID-19, but drugmakers are confident that the right antibodies or a combination can alter the course of the disease that has claimed more than 675,000 lives globally.

“Antibodies can block infectivity. That is a fact,” Regeneron Pharmaceuticals executive Christos Kyratsous told Reuters.

Regeneron is testing a two-antibody cocktail, which it believes limits the ability of the virus’ to escape better than one, with data on its efficacy expected by late summer or early fall. “Protection will wane over time. Dosing is something we don’t know yet,” said Kyratsous.

The U.S. government in June awarded Regeneron a $450 million supply contract. The company said it can immediately begin production at its U.S. plant if regulators approve the treatment.

Eli Lilly and Co , AstraZeneca, Amgen, and GlaxoSmithKline were cleared by the U.S. government to pool manufacturing resources in order to scale up supplies if any of these drugs prove successful.

Even with that unusual cooperation among rivals, manufacturing these medicines is complex and capacity is limited. There is also a debate over whether a single antibody will be powerful enough to stop COVID-19.

AstraZeneca said it plans to start human trials of its dual-antibody combination within weeks.

Lilly, which began human testing in June of two antibody candidates in separate trials, is focusing on a one-drug approach.

“If you need a higher dosage or more antibodies, fewer people can be treated,” Lilly Chief Scientific Officer Dan Skovronsky said.

‘Instant immunity’
Unlike vaccines, which activate the body’s own immune system, the impact of infused antibodies eventually dissipates.

Still, drugmakers say monoclonal antibodies could temporarily prevent infection in at-risk people such as medical workers and the elderly. They could also be used as a therapeutic bridge until vaccines become widely available.

“In a prophylactic setting we think we may achieve coverage for up to six months,” said Phil Pang, chief medical officer of Vir Biotechnology, which aims to start testing an antibody in non-hospitalized patients next month with partner GSK.

“The advantage of an antibody is that it is basically instant immunity,” said Mark Brunswick, senior vice president at Sorrento Therapeutics, which aims to begin human trials next month of a single antibody candidate.

Safety risks for monoclonal antibodies are considered low, but their cost can be quite high. These type of drugs for cancer can cost over $100,000 a year.

There is also concern that the coronavirus could become resistant to specific antibodies. Researchers are already at work on second-generation compounds with targets other than the crown-like spikes the virus uses to invade cells.

“To avoid development of resistance you want to target different sites,” study author and Columbia University professor David Ho told Reuters.

*READ MORE: *Coronavirus antibodies decay fast, but that doesn’t mean protection is gone, study finds

There are also questions about when in the course of the illness it might be best to employ these new weapons.

“Giving an antibody later on after infection might not be that helpful, said Florian Krammer, microbiology professor at New York’s Icahn School of Medicine. “Given early, they probably work well.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 9, 2020)

*Nearly 100,000 children test positive for COVID-19 in past two weeks .... 

All that fucking winning ....*


97,000 children tested positive for COVID-19 from July 16 to July 30, according to the American Academy of Pediatrics.

Of the over five million coronavirus cases in the US, 338,000 were children.

Dr. Tina Hartert of Vanderbilt University says increased testing of children will be the key to determining children's role in transmitting the virus

She’s leading a government-funded study where DIY testing kits were sent to some 2,000 families to make testing more efficient

Universities like Tulane, Cornall, Yale, and Ohio State are making students sign pledges to wear masks, not attend parties, and stay on campus ahead of classes .


Today there are more than five million cases of COVID-19 in the country and over 162,000 deaths. Out of those infections more than 338,000 were children.


Dr. Tina Hartert of Vanderbilt University says increased testing of children will be the key to determining their role in transmitting the virus – data more important than ever as some school districts return to in-person class this month.


She’s leading a government-funded study where DIY testing kits were sent to some 2,000 families.

'The kits are shipped to the families, they are taught how to collect these samples, and then the samples are sent back by the families to a central repository,' she said in an interview with CBS News.


The _two largest school districts in California_ – Los Angeles and San Diego – which runs a combined K-12 student population of 720,000 decided to start the school year via remote learning due to rising coronavirus hospitalizations and rising infection rates in the state.

New York, on the other hand will be open this fall, as mayor Bill De Blasio pledged officials 'have worked incessantly to get this right'.

On Friday the mayor assured officials looked at examples of returning to in-person school 'from all around the world' to assure kids would be safe.

De Blasio said parents had until Friday night to register students for in-person instruction, remote learning or a hybrid system.

While the virus was initially said to hit children less severely than adults, more than 25 children died from the coronavirus in July alone.

Now teachers and school districts grapple with how to educate students while maintaining social distancing, protecting students, and themselves.

Realistically NO SCHOOL can open right now , it doesn’t take a scientist to see that.

School’s out forever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2020)

*Nearly 300K Could Die From COVID-19 By December, Model Projects | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Nearly 300,000 Americans could die from the coronavirus by early December, according to new projections from the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation at the University of Washington. Yet the number could be lower if more Americans wore masks


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2020)

*Lifelong GOP Voters In Michigan Describe Their Changing Views | NBC News NOW*





NBC News' Dasha Burns speaks to Republican voters in Michigan about how their views on the 2020 race have changed during the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 10, 2020)

By the smell of the restroom here it seems people finally having to succumb to eating road kill now with no money for groceries.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2020)

This should go over well...









Women who used marijuana during pregnancy were 1.5 times as likely to have a child with autism, the largest study of its kind has found


In a retrospective analysis of more than 500,000 people, marijuana use in pregnancy was linked to a 50% higher chance of having a child with autism.




www.insider.com





*Women who use marijuana during pregnancy are 1.5 times more likely to have a child with autism, according to the largest study of its kind*


Women who use marijuana during pregnancy are one and half times more likely to have a child with autism than those who don't. 
The study, involving more than a half million women, follows past research suggesting pot use is linked to lower birth weight. 
While the study had flaws like being unable to show cause-and-effect, the authors say it suggests pot use should be recommended against during pregnancy, just like alcohol is. 
Using marijuana during pregnancy is linked to 50% greater chance of having a child with autism, according to the largest study of its kind. 

The study, published in Nature Medicine on Monday, reviewed data from more than a half a million women in Ontario, Canada — about 3,000 of whom reported using cannabis during pregnancy and about 2,200 of whom reported using cannabis and no other substances. 

They found that 2.2% of women who used marijuana had children with autism compared to 1.4% of women who did not use cannabis but had similar characteristics, like age, education, and socio-economic status. 

The study authors say that while their study was imperfect, the results are worrying, especially given that cannabis was illegal in Canada during the period (2007 to 2012) the data was collected.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This should go over well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gawd. even the authors say the study was not good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> gawd. even the authors say the study was not good.
> 
> View attachment 4650567


Told ya it would go over like a turd in the punch bowl!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2020)

Maybe @abandonconflict will test it out for us, might not have a choice, if his goons grab ya and shoot ya up!
I'll bet Donald signs up America for a half billion a doses at a $1000 dollars a shot! Vlad will love the business, roll up yer sleeves America! This is it, there will be no money left for a real vaccine and Donald will cancel domestic production and research for Vlad's cure. Even contract out the CDC work to Russia. Why not they are doing the same work anyway? It would save money too! Same for the CIA, the FSB can do that work too, they already are anyway. The base and GOP congress will be all in for it too, they and an army of moral morons will sell it to the yokels and make em swaller real hard. No masks, but they will roll up their sleeves for Vlad and drop their drawers for Donald.

Sputnik my ass.









Philippines' Duterte has 'huge trust' in Russia vaccine, volunteers for trial


Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte has lauded Russia's efforts to develop a coronavirus vaccine and is willing to personally participate in trials, as he welcomed a supply offer from Moscow that he expects will be free of charge.




www.reuters.com





*Philippines' Duterte has 'huge trust' in Russia vaccine, volunteers for trial*

MANILA (Reuters) - Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte has lauded Russia’s efforts to develop a coronavirus vaccine and is willing to personally participate in trials, as he welcomed a supply offer from Moscow that he expects will be free of charge.

Russia on Tuesday became the first country in the world to grant regulatory approval for a COVID-19 vaccine, paving the way for mass domestic inoculation even as the final stage of clinical trials continue.

Russia has offered to supply or co-manufacture the vaccine in the Philippines, which said it was ready to work with Moscow on trials, supply and production.

The Philippines has among Asia’s highest case numbers, which rose by 2,987 to 139,538 on Tuesday.

“I will tell President (Vladimir) Putin that I have huge trust in your studies in combating COVID and I believe that the vaccine that you have produced is really good for humanity,” Duterte said late on Monday.

The global race to develop a COVID-19 vaccine has raised concern that speed and national prestige could compromise safety.

To allay public fears, Duterte offered to be a guinea pig and said: “I can be the first they can experiment on.”

In July, he made a plea to his Chinese counterpart to make the Philippines a priority if it develops a vaccine, amid concern in developing countries about availability.

He has restored a strict lockdown in and around the capital Manila as medical frontliners sought a “timeout” to control surging infections.

Speaking on Monday, when a record 6,958 new infections were reported, Duterte said he would deploy soldiers to enforce the lockdown if the situation becomes a “runaway contagion”.

The lockdown has been among the world’s longest and toughest and Duterte’s opponents and rights groups have voiced concern about his security-centred approach and the conduct of police.

Opposition Senator Risa Hontiveros on Tuesday said a comprehensive health-centred strategy should be adopted urgently, otherwise “our health infrastructure could collapse”.


----------



## vuts (Aug 12, 2020)

5-Second Rule shortened to 3 seconds amid growing health concerns


Nashville, TN - Global health organizations announced yesterday that they were shortening the recommended 5-second Rule to three seconds amid growing health concerns. Steven Maher, Director of the Hygiene Coalition Organization, said at a press conference, "The HGO has made this recommendation...




www.inquisitornashville.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm always cautious about covid and here in NS we've had our last most recent case resolved 9 days ago, we currently have no know cases. We started mandating masks over a month ago and compliance went to 95%+, because we don't want covid to come back. New Zealand went 109 days without a new case and recently had an outbreak, from an unknown source, so far. A dog recently died of coronavirus in the states and if it becomes endemic in a wild or domestic animal population, it could be very difficult to control. Let's hope not, the more it spreads the more chance it has to mutate and the greater the risk of something more serious evolving.

This is a concern until they figure out where it came from, they will be tracing the RNA of this strain to find it's etiology.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








New Zealand On Alert After 4 Cases Of COVID-19 Emerge From Unknown Source


The cases came after 102 days with no community spread. The four are members of the same family. Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern announced a three-day period of high restrictions due to the new cluster.




www.npr.org





*New Zealand On Alert After 4 Cases Of COVID-19 Emerge From Unknown Source*

More than three months after its last case of community spread, New Zealand has four new cases of the coronavirus from an unknown source. The island nation, seen as a global exemplar in the battle to contain the coronavirus, moved quickly to identify the source of transmission and halt further spread.

All four cases are members of the same family, who live in South Auckland, the government said Tuesday.

The first case identified in the cluster was a person in their 50s with no overseas travel history. The person has been symptomatic for five days and was confirmed positive on Tuesday. The six members of the person's household were then tested: three tested positive and three negative.

While the cases are all in one household, more than one workplace was affected, Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern said at a late evening press conference on Tuesday in which she announced a heightened state of alert for the country.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2020)

vuts said:


> 5-Second Rule shortened to 3 seconds amid growing health concerns
> 
> 
> Nashville, TN - Global health organizations announced yesterday that they were shortening the recommended 5-second Rule to three seconds amid growing health concerns. Steven Maher, Director of the Hygiene Coalition Organization, said at a press conference, "The HGO has made this recommendation...
> ...


i thought it was 10 seconds.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Mark your calendars! SUPER SPREADER EVENT !
> Be sure to ride out to annual Sturgis ride.
> 
> *‘Screw COVID’: 250,000 Bikers to Defy Common Sense for Nine Days at Sturgis Rally .... *
> ...


with NY rent control people used to peruse obituaries..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald Again! Killing people again.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


wanting to be proven correct outweighed the lives of Americans.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *‘Burn Your Mask Bonfire’ Set Tonight by Anti-Masker of Starbucks Clash ... yet another anti covid tsunami ** San Diego *
> 
> Amber Lynn Gilles of Clairemont, who in June became the face of the anti-maskers when she called out a Starbucks barista, will co-host a local “Burn Your Mask Bonfire” on Friday night.
> 
> ...


did the russians post it for Boogaloo?

they're good friends such the russians.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4647709
> 
> I just had the thought reading this blurb on the WP and thought about how I wouldn't trust that Trump to not troll us by giving a governor who has not been a cultist to not get a lift on AF1 a false positive test result so he couldn't fly.


cruelty is the point..it's going to get worse.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Lifelong GOP Voters In Michigan Describe Their Changing Views | NBC News NOW*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that guy who said 'i'll have to see what biden says (platform) and who he chooses..'? are you STILL QUESTIONING, really? we were left with psycho bad babysitter and i can't run fast enough to get away..but this guy still needs to hear from Biden..like he doesn't understand what the platform is..?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2020)

A very enlightening read about how the World ended up in this situation.



A Deadly Coronavirus Was Inevitable. Why Was No One Ready?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)

Some excerpts from a large covid antibody study in the UK, a surprisingly large number of people over 65 were asymptomatic. Perhaps past encounters with a similar coronavirus?





__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com





*Major Antibody Study Finds 3.4 Million in England Had Covid-19*
By
Tim Ross
August 13, 2020, 2:00 AM ADT

London had 13% infection rate, compared to 6% for England
Nearly one in three virus patients -- 32% -- had no symptoms
Around 3.4 million people in England -- 6% of the population -- have contracted coronavirus, with infection rates twice as high in London, a major antibody study found.

A mass survey of more than 100,000 people -- which the government says is the biggest of its kind in the world -- suggested the extent of the outbreak varied widely between different areas and population groups.

In London, 13% of people had antibodies while in the South West of England it was less than 3%, according to the research, released by the Department of Health and Imperial College London. People from Black, Asian and other minority ethnic groups, care workers, and people living in larger households were among the most likely to have been infected. 

The research involved 100,000 people testing themselves at home for coronavirus antibodies between June 20 and July 13. The government said there is no firm evidence that antibodies provide immunity. 

But the findings are significant because they are likely to influence the decisions officials will make about what kind of lockdown restrictions are needed in the future, and which groups are at greatest risk. Boris Johnson’s government has been attacked for its handling of the pandemic, which left the U.K. with the highest death toll in Europe and facing the deepest recession of any comparable country. 

*Heavy Burden*
There was no breakthrough on the quest for a home antibody test for general use among the public. Separate studies, also unveiled on Thursday, evaluated a range of finger-prick home antibody tests but found the results were not reliable enough to be given government approval for widespread use, officials said. The tests were still deemed to be suitable for surveillance studies such as the Imperial research.
The burden of Covid-19 “has fallen particularly heavily on ethnic minority groups and key workers, particularly in care homes and healthcare,” said Professor Helen Ward, one of the researchers involved. “Those in deprived and densely populated areas are most likely to have been exposed to the virus, and we need to do far more to protect people from any future waves of infection.”
The findings included:

Among the most likely to have been infected were care home workers (16%) and health care staff (12%).
In the wider population, 17% of people from Black backgrounds and 12% of people from Asian groups were infected.
People in the most deprived areas of England had higher antibody levels than those in the wealthiest areas.
*The study suggested one in three people with antibodies showed no symptoms, a feature that increased among the over-65s.*
This surveillance study will be repeated in autumn and will test a further 200,000 people for antibodies. The government urged more people to sign up.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)

*How The United States Failed To Control The Virus | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





David Leonhardt of The New York Times discusses his new reporting on America's failure to control the coronavirus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)

Government watchdog says Trump's acting homeland security chief is not legally eligible to serve in the role


Trump has repeatedly appointed people to top government roles in an acting capacity, bypassing the Senate confirmation process.




www.businessinsider.com





*Government watchdog says Trump's acting homeland security chief is not legally eligible to serve in the role*


Acting Homeland Security chief Chad Wolf and acting deputy secretary Ken Cuccinelli are legally ineligible to serve in their current roles, a government watchdog has concluded. 
Wolf and Cuccinelli are serving under an "invalid order of succession" under the Vacancies Reform Act, the Government Accountability Office said Friday. 
Trump has repeatedly appointed people to top government roles in an acting capacity, simultaneously bypassing the Senate confirmation process.
An independent government watchdog that reports to Congress has concluded that acting Homeland Security chief Chad Wolf and acting deputy secretary Ken Cuccinelli were invalidly appointed and are ineligible to serve in their current roles under the Vacancies Reform Act.

The Federal Vacancies Reform Act of 1998 governs how vacant executive agency positions that require presidential appointment with Senate confirmation can be temporarily filled. Per the law, Wolf and Cuccinelli are serving under an "invalid order of succession," the Government Accountability Office (GAO) said on Friday. The GAO said it's referring the matter to the inspector general of Homeland Security for review.

"Upon Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen's resignation on April 10, 2019, the official who assumed the title of Acting Secretary had not been designated in the order of succession to serve upon the Secretary's resignation," the GAO said. "Because the incorrect official assumed the title of Acting Secretary at that time, subsequent amendments to the order of succession made by that official were invalid and officials who assumed their positions under such amendments, including Chad Wolf and Kenneth Cuccinelli, were named by reference to an invalid order of succession."

In short, according to the GAO, Wolf and Cuccinelli have illegally been appointed to their present roles, which can be traced back to President Donald Trump tapping Kevin McAleenan as acting Homeland Security chief in 2019 after Kirstjen Nielsen resigned. By appointing McAleenan, the president bypassed a senior Homeland Security official who was legally designated to assume the temporary duty of leading the agency. The legality of the move was questioned by lawmakers at the time. 

Trump has habitually placed people in acting roles, simultaneously bypassing the Senate confirmation process. 

It's unclear what actions Trump will take to the GAO's conclusion, which is not legally binding. The White House did not immediately respond to a request for comment from Insider. 

The Department of Homeland Security (DHS). fervently rejected the GAO's report. 

"We wholeheartedly disagree with the GAO's baseless report and plan to issue a formal response to this shortly," DHS spokesman Nathaniel Madden said in a statement first reported by the Washington Post.

House Homeland Security Committee chairman Bennie Thompson and Rep. Carolyn Maloney chairwoman of the Committee on Oversight and Reform responded to the GAO's findings by calling on Wolf and Cuccinelli to resign. 

"GAO's damning opinion paints a disturbing picture of the Trump administration playing fast and loose by bypassing the Senate confirmation process to install ideologues," Thompson and Maloney said in a statement. "In its haste to circumvent Congress's constitutional role in confirming the government's top officials to deliver on the president's radical agenda, the administration violated the department's order of succession, as required by law."


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 14, 2020)

Trump brother hospitalized in New York: Sources


President expected to visit brother, sources said.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 14, 2020)

You can really see the bald spot in that picture. Probably too much water pressure...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)

*Trump Threatens COVID-19 Aid Because It Includes Funds For Mail-In Voting | MSNBC*





President Donald Trump says he opposes postal service funding in the coronavirus aid bill because it would be used to expand citizens’ ability to vote by mail during the pandemic. On the same day, Trump adviser Larry Kudlow described voting rights as a “wish list” item of the “really liberal left” rather than a right enshrined in the constitution.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> A very enlightening read about how the World ended up in this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> A Deadly Coronavirus Was Inevitable. Why Was No One Ready?


we were ready, Trumpy* closed the Pandemic Office at the WH in 2018.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> we were ready, Trumpy closed the Pandemic Office at the WH in 2018.


“Abomination of Desolations” or how about “Son Of Perdition”, maybe just “The Beast” or “Man Of Lawlessness”.

trump has 80% approval among White “Evangelicals” (another word for Fundamentalists) the “We’re a little bit better than you” folks.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 14, 2020)

Actually white evangelicals say they are the only way. I was brought up in the church of christ.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Actually white evangelicals say they are the only way. I was brought up in the church of christ.


Sorry for the pain 
I was raised a strict Roman Catholic, so I can relate


----------



## topcat (Aug 14, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump brother hospitalized in New York: Sources
> 
> 
> President expected to visit brother, sources said.
> ...


"Gee, that's too bad."


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2020)

12 years of Catholic schools here, all the rituals, the ceremony, The Sacraments, Punisher Nuns of NotreDame, but also some dedicated educators and very caring individuals. Very familiar also with the Fundamentalsts among us.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Sorry for the pain
> I was raised a strict Roman Catholic, so I can relate


me too..parochial school.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Gee, that's too bad."


does he have the plague?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Gee, that's too bad."


Womp womp


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Sorry for the pain
> I was raised a strict Roman Catholic, so I can relate


"I used to be Irish Catholic, but now I'm an American...you know, you grow." - George Carlin


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Actually white evangelicals say they are the only way. I was brought up in the church of christ.





hillbill said:


> “Abomination of Desolations” or how about “Son Of Perdition”, maybe just “The Beast” or “Man Of Lawlessness”.
> 
> trump has 80% approval among White “Evangelicals” (another word for Fundamentalists) the “We’re a little bit better than you” folks.


if all of that is true then why to go the hospital? that's science, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Punisher Nuns of NotreDame


Yea, I had Sisters of Charity & Dominican monks
A bunch of cunts/sadists that drove me away from religion forever (except for Buddhism)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)

Mueller prosecutor Glenn Kirschner: Trump is a "career criminal" guilty of "negligent homicide"


Career federal prosecutor on Trump's crimes, Bill Barr's schemes and where the Mueller investigation went wrong




www.salon.com





*Mueller prosecutor Glenn Kirschner: Trump is a "career criminal" guilty of "negligent homicide"*
*Career federal prosecutor on Trump's crimes, Bill Barr's schemes and where the Mueller investigation went wrong*

Donald Trump has inflicted mass death on the American people through his malevolent, indifferent and willfully cruel response to the coronavirus pandemic. In the United States more than 5 million people have been diagnosed and 166,000 people have now died — and the true numbers are likely much higher. Public health experts predict that the final death toll may be as high as 250,000 to 300,000.

Yale University public health expert Dr. Gregg Gonsalves summarized this dire situation in a recent conversation with Salon: 

Trump's pandemic response is not the same as Nazi Germany. It is not Rwanda. But Trump's response is something that is well beyond a policy mistake. One hundred thousand people are dead. There are likely to be 150,000 or perhaps even 200,000 dead from the coronavirus pandemic in the United States. The estimates are that two-thirds or more of the deaths could have been prevented. ...

Moreover, it was premeditated. There were people in the White House and elsewhere warning Donald Trump, "People are going to die. We need to do something about this." And the White House made a concerted policy decision to let people die…. What the Trump administration is doing in response to the coronavirus is something we have not seen in the United States in a long time, which is basically wiping out a whole group of people by public policy.

In a recent interview with Chris Wallace on Fox News, Trump responded to a question about deaths from the pandemic by saying, "It is what it is." 

Vanity Fair reports that Trump's son-in-law Jared Kushner (who was tasked with leading a so-called coronavirus task force) advised the president to abandon a plan for national testing because the pandemic, at the time, was primarily impacting Democratic cities and states. Kushner and the Trump regime made the grotesque decision that sick and dying people in New York, Boston, Chicago and California would somehow help Donald Trump's re-election chances.

Many of the Americans who have died (and will die) from the coronavirus pandemic would likely still be alive if Trump and his regime had treated the coronavirus as a serious public health emergency months ago instead of at first ignoring it, then sabotaging the response for personal and political reasons, and now continuing to risk human lives (including children and elderly people) in a quest to aid Trump's chances of victory by forcibly "reopening" the economy.
more...
In a new essay at the Atlantic, Ed Yong shows in rich and compelling detail how American government and society failed in its response to the pandemic, observing that Trump is himself a type of "comorbidity" for the pandemic disaster.

During congressional hearings in July, Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker summarized the Trump regime's abandonment of responsibility for the common good and general welfare as resembling a real-life version of the "Hunger Games" books and movies.

It has now been reported that Donald Trump did not care about the coronavirus pandemic until it started to sicken and kill "our people," meaning likely Republican voters in red states. This is more proof, if we needed it, that Trump feels no responsibility to the majority of Americans who do not support him and his regime.
*more...*


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mueller prosecutor Glenn Kirschner: Trump is a "career criminal" guilty of "negligent homicide"
> 
> 
> Career federal prosecutor on Trump's crimes, Bill Barr's schemes and where the Mueller investigation went wrong
> ...


He'll pay for it, one way or the other.
When he leave's office he's going to get ass fucked by at least the NY courts & his businesses will turn too dust,
Bet on it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2020)

Not much more on convalescent plasma therapy, it is difficult to organise large scale trials with placebo volunteers, permissions from large numbers of patients and hospitals are required. The virus has been knocked down in most places and is a fast moving target for gold standard double blinded studies, these problems have been encountered with all the antiviral drugs too. It is hard to gather enough evidence meeting a sufficient standard to call it proof, there will need to be a different approach taken to these issues, like federal regulations and standards of medical evidence in deadly and rapidly evolving pandemics on a risk vs potential benefit basis while evidence is gathered more systematically. A national computerised medical information system would help a lot here, states implement systems with limited customisation to compatibility standards set by the federal government.

For any country that has taken public health measures to knock this pandemic down, as have most countries, antiviral therapies like convalescent plasma, monoclonal antibody therapy (this fall), antiviral drugs and supportive theories like blood thinners and steroids, can have a major impact. I live in NS with a population of almost a million people, we have no current cases but had over a thousand, if someone were to become ill with covid this fall or winter, they might be treated immediately upon testing and showing symptoms with all of the above options. Also since our contact tracers are not busy at all, they would have a lot of them on the case. We hope to have a small rapid testing machine deployed by fall that should help monitor businesses and schools across the country and make reopening much safer. Even though there are no reported cases here, we still require masks to be worn inside or where ya can't social distance, because we want to keep it that way.

If America had responsible government and almost anybody else was president, the situation in the USA would be much like Canada or other developed countries and in some places, much like here in the Atlantic provinces with virtually no cases. After Joe is inaugurated, I believe it will take about 3 months minimum to get covid under control and by june you should be out of the woods, depending on how big a mess Donald is allowed to leave behind. 

Donald can be impeached after nov 3rd too ya know and there might be a lot of pissed off and future unemployed republicans in congress by then. They will have nothing to lose they might be looking for revenge and to rehabilitate their reputations by then. Besides Donald could be indicted by NY state by then too, Donald might be gone before Jan 20th. impeached by the house and removed by the senate almost overnight. Pence could follow Joe's orders until then, in exchange for lenient treatment, or even a pardon from Joe (Mitch too, if he plays ball), hire Joe's pandemic team in november and set to work earning redemption by saving lives. Pence is a rat, but a reasonable one who can be dealt with, give this rat a way out (and the presidency) and he will do whatever Joe wants, including appointing his man as AG, as well as his Pandemic team. He can also start holding transition talks with Joe and hand off power in a dignified manner, having Donald in jail by inauguration day would help his case a lot.

Perhaps if Nancy impeached Trump (pick a charge(s) and timed it so they held the senate trial after the election, America would be the jury for Trump's immediate removal in nov.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Study hints, can't prove, survivor plasma fights COVID-19


Mayo Clinic researchers reported a strong hint that blood plasma from COVID-19 survivors helps other patients recover, but it’s not proof and some experts worry if, amid clamor for the treatment, they'll ever get a clear answer...




apnews.com





*Study hints, can’t prove, survivor plasma fights COVID-19*

Mayo Clinic researchers reported a strong hint that blood plasma from COVID-19 survivors helps other patients recover, but it’s not proof and some experts worry if, amid clamor for the treatment, they’ll ever get a clear answer.

More than 64,000 patients in the U.S. have been given convalescent plasma, a century-old approach to fend off flu and measles before vaccines. It’s a go-to tactic when new diseases come along, and history suggests it works against some, but not all, infections.

There’s no solid evidence yet that it fights the coronavirus and, if so, how best to use it. But preliminary data from 35,000 coronavirus patients treated with plasma offers what Mayo lead researcher Dr. Michael Joyner on Friday called “signals of efficacy.”

There were fewer deaths among people given plasma within three days of diagnosis, and also among those given plasma containing the highest levels of virus-fighting antibodies, Joyner and colleagues reported.

The problem: This wasn’t a formal study. The patients were treated in different ways in hospitals around the country as part of a Food and Drug Administration program designed to speed access to the experimental therapy. That so-called “expanded access” program tracks what happens to the recipients, but it cannot prove the plasma — and not other care they received — was the real reason for improvement.

Rigorous studies underway around the country are designed to get that proof, by comparing similar patients randomly assigned to get plasma or a dummy infusion in addition to regular care. But those studies have been difficult to finish as the virus waxes and wanes in different cities. Also, some patients have requested plasma rather than agreeing to a study that might give them a placebo instead.

“For 102 years we’ve been debating whether or not convalescent plasma works,” said Dr. Mila Ortigoza of New York University, referring to plasma’s use in the 1918 flu pandemic. This time around, “we really need indisputable evidence.”

Ortigoza is co-leading one such study, which this week is expanding to three other states — Connecticut, Florida and Texas. Her team also is working to pool data with several other clinical trials in other regions, in hopes of faster answers.

“There’s concern about when there will be a clear answer,” agreed infectious disease specialist Dr. Jeffrey Henderson of Washington University in St. Louis.

He’s hopeful the clinical trials will push forward but said the Mayo report is consistent with smaller, earlier plasma studies and “an example of making the best you can of the data that’s available.”
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not much more on convalescent plasma therapy, it is difficult to organise large scale trials with placebo volunteers, permissions from large numbers of patients and hospitals are required. The virus has been knocked down in most places and is a fast moving target for gold standard double blinded studies, these problems have been encountered with all the antiviral drugs too. It is hard to gather enough evidence meeting a sufficient standard to call it proof, there will need to be a different approach taken to these issues, like federal regulations and standards of medical evidence in deadly and rapidly evolving pandemics on a risk vs potential benefit basis while evidence is gathered more systematically. A national computerised medical information system would help a lot here, states implement systems with limited customisation to compatibility standards set by the federal government.
> 
> For any country that has taken public health measures to knock this pandemic down, as have most countries, antiviral therapies like convalescent plasma, monoclonal antibody therapy (this fall), antiviral drugs and supportive theories like blood thinners and steroids, can have a major impact. I live in NS with a population of almost a million people, we have no current cases but had over a thousand, if someone were to become ill with covid this fall or winter, they might be treated immediately upon testing and showing symptoms with all of the above options. Also since our contact tracers are not busy at all, they would have a lot of them on the case. We hope to have a small rapid testing machine deployed by fall that should help monitor businesses and schools across the country and make reopening much safer. Even though there are no reported cases here, we still require masks to be worn inside or where ya can't social distance, because we want to keep it that way.
> 
> ...


during Ebola, we had two deaths under Obama..he shut that shit down quickly.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2020)

Another risk of having lots of cases, more chances for it to mutate. This strain if it is verified to be much more infectious, might mean it is more or less virulent or about the same.
*Malaysia detects new COVID-19 strain that is 10 times more infectious*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 18, 2020)

My pillow guy blasted by Anderson Cooper on oleander extract. ( poison ) 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295774256295563264


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2020)

Pillow Mike broke a sweat on that interview.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 18, 2020)

His crucifix couldn't save his sweaty ass from the interview.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, I had Sisters of Charity & Dominican monks
> A bunch of cunts/sadists that drove me away from religion forever (except for Buddhism)


St. Joseph's in Mendham NJ..Sr Thomasina (short little nun with a pinched red face) like to squeeze the back of little boys' necks and the ruler on knuckles.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 20, 2020)

When an employee says “ wear your mask / keep distance “ bettrr do it or get a can of whoop ass opened up.

Autozone


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> St. Joseph's in Mendham NJ..Sr Thomasina (short little nun with a pinched red face) like to squeeze the back of little boys' necks and the ruler on knuckles.


Sr. Mary Cyril, Sister of Fucking Charity ( Ha ha ha ) used too love to flick my ear lobe with her fingers, especially when it was very cold so she could inflict the most pain.
Brother DeBlaise, a fucking Mad Monk if there ever was one, once took me into the hall & proceeded to choke me because I didn't complete my Latin homework.
Ah, the good old day's when child abuse was rampant in the Catholic church (I was lucky/never was raped)


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 20, 2020)

Yep, my folks wanted something better me so in third grade they sent me to the local Lutheran School.

I came out of there with a chipped front tooth. Principal was just trying to help me shut up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2020)

*Losing Again: Trump's Postal Plot Backfires Amidst Bezos Feud | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*





Pres. Trump’s alleged efforts to subvert the Post Office for his own political agenda go beyond the current scandal over voting by mail. MSNBC’s Ari Melber reports on a long-running feud with billionaire Washington Post owner Jeff Bezos, including incriminating secret White House meetings reported by the Washington Post itself, and why the scandal matters now amidst allegations of election impropriety and the Postmaster General facing Congress, in a new installment of The Beat’s special Backstory series.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2020)

Another not so well known fact about covid









Opinion | Covid-19 Is Creating a Wave of Heart Disease (Published 2020)


Emerging data show that some of the coronavirus’s most potent damage is inflicted on the heart.




www.nytimes.com





*Covid-19 Is Creating a Wave of Heart Disease*
*Emerging data show that some of the coronavirus’s most potent damage is inflicted on the heart.*

SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes Covid-19, was initially thought to primarily impact the lungs — SARS stands for “severe acute respiratory syndrome.” Now we know there is barely a part of the body this infection spares. And emerging data show that some of the virus’s most potent damage is inflicted on the heart.

Eduardo Rodriguez was poised to start as the No. 1 pitcher for the Boston Red Sox this season. But in July the 27-year-old tested positive for Covid-19. Feeling “100 years old,” he told reporters: “I’ve never been that sick in my life, and I don’t want to get that sick again.” His symptoms abated, but a few weeks later he felt so tired after throwing about 20 pitches during practice that his team told him to stop and rest.
Further investigation revealed that he had a condition many are still struggling to understand: Covid-19-associated myocarditis. Mr. Rodriguez won’t be playing baseball this season.

Myocarditis means inflammation of the heart muscle. Some patients are never bothered by it, but for others it can have serious implications. And Mr. Rodriguez isn’t the only athlete to suffer from it: Multiple college football players have possibly developed myocarditis from Covid-19, putting the entire college football landscape in jeopardy.

I recently treated one Covid-19 patient in his early 50s. He had been in perfect shape with no history of serious illness. When the fevers and body aches started, he locked himself in his room. But instead of getting better, his condition deteriorated and he eventually accumulated gallons of fluid in his legs. When he came to the hospital unable to catch a breath, it wasn’t his lungs that had pushed him to the brink — it was his heart. Now we are evaluating him to see if he needs a heart transplant.

*An intriguing new study from Germany offers a glimpse into how SARS-CoV-2 affects the heart. Researchers studied 100 individuals, with a median age of just 49, who had recovered from Covid-19. Most were asymptomatic or had mild symptoms.

An average of two months after they received the diagnosis, the researchers performed M.R.I. scans of their hearts and made some alarming discoveries: Nearly 80 percent had persistent abnormalities and 60 percent had evidence of myocarditis. The degree of myocarditis was not explained by the severity of the initial illness.*

Though the study has some flaws, and the generalizability and significance of its findings not fully known, it makes clear that in young patients who had seemingly overcome SARS-CoV-2 it’s fairly common for the heart to be affected. We may be seeing only the beginning of the damage.
Researchers are still figuring out how SARS-CoV-2 causes myocarditis — whether it’s through the virus directly injuring the heart or whether it’s from the virulent immune reaction that it stimulates. It’s possible that part of the success of immunosuppressant medications such as the steroid dexamethasone in treating sick Covid-19 patients comes from their preventing inflammatory damage to the heart. Such steroids are commonly used to treat cases of myocarditis. Despite treatment, more severe forms of Covid-19-associated myocarditis can lead to permanent damage of the heart — which, in turn, can lead to heart failure.

But myocarditis is not the only way Covid-19 can cause more people to die of heart disease. When I analyzed data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, I found that since February nearly 25,000 more Americans have died of heart disease compared with the same period in previous years. Some of these deaths could be put down to Covid-19, but the majority are likely to be because patients deferred care for their hearts. That could lead to a wave of untreated heart disease in the wake of the pandemic.

Many patients are understandably apprehensive about coming back to the clinic or hospital. The American Heart Association has started a campaign called “Don’t Die of Doubt” to address the alarming reduction in people calling 911 or seeking medical care after a heart attack or stroke.
Since the beginning of the pandemic, it’s been clear that people with heart disease or related conditions such as diabetes or high blood pressure are at increased risk for severe Covid-19 illness. The C.D.C. recommends that the more than 30 million Americans living with heart disease practice extra precautions to avoid infection. Hospitals and clinics should work overtime both to ensure they are safe for patients and to bolster telemedicine services so that patients can be cared for without having to leave their homes.

Doctors and researchers should no longer think of Covid-19 as a disease of the lungs but as one that can affect any part of the body, especially the heart. The only way to prevent more people dying of heart disease, both from damage caused by the virus as well as from deferred care of heart disease, is to control the pandemic.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2020)

Trump “ presses “ FDA to use “ Plazma “ ( trump’s word ) to show a new therapeutic. Use of plasma antibodies from previous covid patients .


Hospitalized patients who received the plasma within three days of diagnosis, are under the age of 80 and not on mechanical ventilation, benefited the most, with a 35% improvement in survival 30 days after receiving the transfusion compared with patients who got plasma with low antibody levels, according to Dr. Marks.

“We’re confident that convalescent plasma is safe to use in this setting,” Dr. Marks added.

Convalescent plasma has been seen as a way to help people fight the disease and a bridge while other treatments are under development. The emergency-use authorization *doesn’t alleviate the need for a vaccine *or for therapies known as monoclonal antibodies that could stave off infection or at least reduce the seriousness of one.

Emergency-use authorization waives some regulatory requirements involved in using products during public health emergencies that aren’t yet FDA-approved..... Trump’s NOTHING NEWS to temper his polling free fall.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump “ presses “ FDA to use “ Plazma “ ( trump’s word ) to show a new therapeutic. Use of plasma antibodies from previous covid patients .
> 
> 
> Hospitalized patients who received the plasma within three days of diagnosis, are under the age of 80 and not on mechanical ventilation, benefited the most, with a 35% improvement in survival 30 days after receiving the transfusion compared with patients who got plasma with low antibody levels, according to Dr. Marks.
> ...


A lot of lessons are being learned the hard way with covid, lessions in law, regulation and science too. The way gold standard double blind studies are done must be looked at, the methodology is correct, but the practical implementation is a serious problem with a fast moving target like covid. This problem has repeatedly surfaced with a number of treatments concerning covid, the lack of reliable data has lead to confusion and delays in understanding. I believe this will be studied and new methodologies and standards of temporary evidence will be implemented, some of this will require new regulations and laws.

I think an AI managed central database(s) of treatments, symptoms and outcomes might be helpful for future pandemics. Remove the biases as much as possible for treatments in real time as the data comes in and is machine processed, most biases could be isolated to the algorithm and dealt with there. Fast and reasonably accurate, usable results are the objective, automate and standardise the information processing system as much as you can to get them. Make every sick patient you can count towards the data set, it starts with a tests, a form and checklist. Give the right people the right information in the the proper format and the scientists, programmers and statisticians can find the accurate answers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump “ presses “ FDA to use “ Plazma “ ( trump’s word ) to show a new therapeutic. Use of plasma antibodies from previous covid patients .
> 
> 
> Hospitalized patients who received the plasma within three days of diagnosis, are under the age of 80 and not on mechanical ventilation, benefited the most, with a 35% improvement in survival 30 days after receiving the transfusion compared with patients who got plasma with low antibody levels, according to Dr. Marks.
> ...


Fucking lies, convalescent plasma has shown very little difference in studies so far. They have not done a blind study with placebos which would show one way or other if it is making any real difference, I posted about this months ago.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A lot of lessons are being learned the hard way with covid, lessions in law, regulation and science too. The way gold standard double blind studies are done must be looked at, the methodology is correct, but the practical implementation is a serious problem with a fast moving target like covid. This problem has repeatedly surfaced with a number of treatments concerning covid, the lack of reliable data has lead to confusion and delays in understanding. I believe this will be studied and new methodologies and standards of temporary evidence will be implemented, some of this will require new regulations and laws.
> 
> I think an AI managed central database(s) of treatments, symptoms and outcomes might be helpful for future pandemics. Remove the biases as much as possible for treatments in real time as the data comes in and is machine processed, most biases could be isolated to the algorithm and dealt with there. Fast and reasonably accurate, usable results are the objective, automate and standardise the information processing system as much as you can to get them. Make every sick patient you can count towards the data set, it starts with a tests, a form and checklist. Give the right people the right information in the the proper format and the scientists, programmers and statisticians can find the accurate answers.









The Republicans after Obamacare passed and they used that to win the House to stop all bills to fix the dismantling they did in lawsuit spam. They stripped out all the innovations in the communications for our medical systems that Obama tried to get our nation.

https://www.vanityfair.com/news/politics/2013/09/republicans-know-obamacare-will-work
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/politics/2013/09/republicans-know-obamacare-will-work


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A lot of lessons are being learned the hard way with covid, lessions in law, regulation and science too. The way gold standard double blind studies are done must be looked at, the methodology is correct, but the practical implementation is a serious problem with a fast moving target like covid. This problem has repeatedly surfaced with a number of treatments concerning covid, the lack of reliable data has lead to confusion and delays in understanding. I believe this will be studied and new methodologies and standards of temporary evidence will be implemented, some of this will require new regulations and laws.
> 
> I think an AI managed central database(s) of treatments, symptoms and outcomes might be helpful for future pandemics. Remove the biases as much as possible for treatments in real time as the data comes in and is machine processed, most biases could be isolated to the algorithm and dealt with there. Fast and reasonably accurate, usable results are the objective, automate and standardise the information processing system as much as you can to get them. Make every sick patient you can count towards the data set, it starts with a tests, a form and checklist. Give the right people the right information in the the proper format and the scientists, programmers and statisticians can find the accurate answers.


You are still hooked on the war analogy, where taking higher risks can be justified against the threat of losing the war. Loss in war means losing everything. So, yes, on the battlefield when one side is losing, that side is likely to accept horrendous losses to stave off defeat and the enemy doesn't know what the other side will do. Surprise in a war against a human opponent can help overcome an otherwise losing situation. 

This is a medical emergency. The virus isn't "winning" and it can't be surprised or flanked or anything like that. The virus does what its RNA is designed to do. Humans respond to the virus, vaccines and treatments according to our own highly variable biology. We know a lot about this virus and the disease it causes in humans. There is much more that we don't know. As they say, you don't know what you don't know. If we move too fast, a promising new treatment can cause more problems than it solves due to what we don't know. We have plenty of experience to show us when corners are cut almost always we get surprised by the things we didn't know. To avoid doing harm new treatments are subjected to massive test programs. There is no good reason why we should stop following the tried and known effective test methods. 

So, no. We should not change double blind test methodologies right now. That kind of change should be examined and tested every bit as rigorously as the vaccine. It must be rigorously tested according to standard practices before I'd consider taking it. Research into better methods is fine. Use this situation and fund research into better testing methodologies. But no, don't cut corners and shoot for the moon this time around. Rely on what we know works. Because a mistake will make everything worse and there is time for us to get it right.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 23, 2020)

tRUmp will do everything he can to get a vaccine released before the election by removing safety protocols, safe or not. If he can do this and it kills or injures a bunch of people the public trust in vaccines will be severely damaged.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp will do everything he can to get a vaccine released before the election by removing safety protocols, safe or not. If he can do this and it kills or injures a bunch of people the public trust in vaccines will be severely damaged.


Yeah I was thinking he would do that . He should have his family take the vaccine first just like his friend Vlad did with the first registered Covid 19 vaccine called the 
Sputnik V. Out of Russia. Putin has his daughter injected as part of the trial. 
haven’t heard much about the daughter for a while . They said she has a fever the first 3 days after getting the vaccine. I am currently reading a book about people getting vaccinated For a flu shot and then they get a high fever die and then turn into zombies.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 23, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah I was thinking he would do that . He should have his family take the vaccine first just like his friend Vlad did with the first registered Covid 19 vaccine called the
> Sputnik V. Out of Russia. Putin has his daughter injected as part of the trial.
> haven’t heard much about the daughter for a while . They said she has a fever the first 3 days after getting the vaccine. I am currently reading a book about people getting vaccinated For a flu shot and then they get a high fever die and then turn into zombies.


Yeah, I don't want to turn into a zombie. I'd be OK if it made me super smart or gave me a super power. But Zombies have bad breath. I want this vaccine tested right before its released.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I don't want to turn into a zombie. I'd be OK if it made me super smart or gave me a super power. But Zombies have bad breath. I want this vaccine tested right before its released.


Yes , I agree. Zombies smell very bad. If it isn’t the breath then it’s the dried blood and open wounds and just over all poor hygiene . That was So mean of Vlad to force his daughter to get injected. She was so pretty before the injection and now she looks A bit worn down.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 23, 2020)

The Cryptkeeper's daughter?


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 23, 2020)

There's a reason why most vaccines take 10-15 years to develop and even that is no guarantee they can with this virus, Fauci has said recently that it looks promising but it's not a sure thing.


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> There's a reason why most vaccines take 10-15 years to develop and even that is no guarantee they can with this virus, Fauci has said recently that it looks promising but it's not a sure thing.


The reason is: the stock market. Don't want to stifle Don Dolt's narrative. (Donald J Dolt has a good ring to it.) There will be no vaccine, or treatment before the election. Oh, Skyler, remember I said that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm hoping that tRUmp gets Putins vaccine and offers it to his cult, another Jonestown would help get this country back on the right track.


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm hoping that tRUmp gets Putins vaccine and offers it to his cult, another Jonestown would help get this country back on the right track.


That would be "tits", as we used to say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> You are still hooked on the war analogy, where taking higher risks can be justified against the threat of losing the war. Loss in war means losing everything. So, yes, on the battlefield when one side is losing, that side is likely to accept horrendous losses to stave off defeat and the enemy doesn't know what the other side will do. Surprise in a war against a human opponent can help overcome an otherwise losing situation.
> 
> This is a medical emergency. The virus isn't "winning" and it can't be surprised or flanked or anything like that. The virus does what its RNA is designed to do. Humans respond to the virus, vaccines and treatments according to our own highly variable biology. We know a lot about this virus and the disease it causes in humans. There is much more that we don't know. As they say, you don't know what you don't know. If we move too fast, a promising new treatment can cause more problems than it solves due to what we don't know. We have plenty of experience to show us when corners are cut almost always we get surprised by the things we didn't know. To avoid doing harm new treatments are subjected to massive test programs. There is no good reason why we should stop following the tried and known effective test methods.
> 
> So, no. We should not change double blind test methodologies right now. That kind of change should be examined and tested every bit as rigorously as the vaccine. It must be rigorously tested according to standard practices before I'd consider taking it. Research into better methods is fine. Use this situation and fund research into better testing methodologies. But no, don't cut corners and shoot for the moon this time around. Rely on what we know works. Because a mistake will make everything worse and there is time for us to get it right.


I did say there was nothing wrong with the double blind studies, in fact they provide the best evidence, the problems with covid studies are well documented and discussed by the scientific community. I'm speaking of things like permissions from hundreds of different hospitals across several justictions, the collection and processing of data, tools for a more effective approach. These are ways of getting proper studies underway quickly, facilitating them and efficiently collecting data. I'm merely speaking of better data collection, more speedy analysis, leveraging technology, the fundamentals of good science remain the same. I'm sure the scientific situation would be better with some leadership too, sadly that leadership was in place before Trump.

There are similarities to war in that there are lives on the line and to a degree, freedom to be gained, strategies and tactics informed by experience and logistical problems born of incompetence etc


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Fucking lies, convalescent plasma has shown very little difference in studies so far. They have not done a blind study with placebos which would show one way or other if it is making any real difference, I posted about this months ago.


There are ethical as well as other issues at play here, doctors are very reluctant to include patients in placebo groups, among a host of other issues that plague the organisation of proper causation studies for a fast moving target like covid. Also leadership was lacking and convalescent plasma research and treatment was initiated ad hoc and later supported by the FDA.

Plasma therapy has a majority of expert opinion and some preliminary data going for it at this point, however there is a strong "signal" as they like to term it in the data. If things were organised properly we should have had definitive answers on convalescent plasma by now, yer dead or survive in a month with covid so answers should be forthcoming. I posted an article on the complexities of all this stuff a while back, the politics are another matter altogether.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2020)

Donald is touting plasma now, before his was hindering research into it, I posted news articles on it. Maybe he has some inside info on an about to be published study and wants to get ahead of the news? Another "miracle" cure? 

How about a national lock down Donald? Treatments are nothing when compared to common fucking sense public health measures. Soon there might be 2000 dead a day in America, from a largely preventable disease. There are now even effective treatments that greatly improve the chances of survival, more so in the coming months, if the numbers to sick people were driven down to those of America's peer nations.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 23, 2020)

That's all fine and dandy but studies are coming out that say a large majority of covid patients are showing heart and vascular damage after their recovery, even the ones with mild cases. Bottom line is if you get it, you only have a small chance of coming out of it without long term damage. Without a safe and effective vaccine we are fucked, end of story.


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> That's all fine and dandy but studies are coming out that say a large majority of covid patients are showing heart and vascular damage after their recovery, even the ones with mild cases. Bottom line is if you get it, you only have a small chance of coming out of it without long term damage. Without a safe and effective vaccine we are fucked, end of story.


Too true. That's the way I see it. And...humanity needs a reset. Mother Nature is getting rid of it's vector, naturally, and that is us.


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> The Cryptkeeper's daughter?
> View attachment 4662799


No. Killyenne is a cadaver. Don't know who that is on the left. It sure ain't Killyenne.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> That's all fine and dandy but studies are coming out that say a large majority of covid patients are showing heart and vascular damage after their recovery, even the ones with mild cases. Bottom line is if you get it, you only have a small chance of coming out of it without long term damage. Without a safe and effective vaccine we are fucked, end of story.


*What percentage of patients with COVID-19 need to be hospitalized?*
_
Most people (about 80%) recover from the disease without needing special treatment, and for the majority – especially for children and young adults – illness due to COVID-19 is generally minor. However, for some people it can cause serious illness.

Around 1 in every 5 people who are infected with COVID-19 develop difficulty in breathing and require hospital care. People who are aged over 60 years, and people who have underlying medical conditions such as diabetes, heart disease, respiratory disease or hypertension are among those who are at greater risk._


_We know that about 40 percent of hospitalized *COVID*-19 patients may *have heart problems*__ and stroke. Stroke patients may *have* increased risk for complications if they *are* affected by *COVID*-19. _


I might be wrong but doesn't that add up to 8% of people who contract the virus end up with heart and stroke problems?

20% who are infected require hospital care x 40% of those hospitalized have heart and stroke problems = 8%


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> The reason is: the stock market. Don't want to stifle Don Dolt's narrative. (Donald J Dolt has a good ring to it.) There will be no vaccine, or treatment before the election. Oh, Skyler, remember I said that.


Oh look, markets are up this morning on this talk.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2020)

Does anyone seriously think that all those big US corporations on the exchanges are worth more today than pre-pandemic?
Come fucking on! Trillions of dollars pored into the economy by taxpayers with nowhere to go so up go the mostly irrelevant markets. That’s the crutch supporting this shit. Lots of open air under those stock values to fall through.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2020)

Herd immunity is not possible with only short term immunity


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 24, 2020)

Told you, tRUmp is probably hoping to destroy the publics confidence in vaccines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> Too true. That's the way I see it. And...humanity needs a reset. Mother Nature is getting rid of it's vector, naturally, and that is us.


It sure seems like a lot of Americans are getting selected out of the evolutionary race, but random events are a big factor in extinctions too. I believe other countries have demonstrated that this pandemic can be managed with proper public health measures, it's not perfect and it's not pleasant sometimes. It costs and it sucks, but it can be done all other peer nations have proven this, covid has also proven how dangerous, incompetent and stupid Trump really is.

Get covid under reasonable control like NY state for instance and treatments can have an impact on mortality and maiming rates. There would be enough quality plasma, antibody and antiviral drugs combos for all, this along with blood thinners and steroids can make a big difference, one public health measures are implemented and results like NY attained. It's not perfect but it's better than nothing, letting this fucking thing run wild like Trump has done gives it more of a chance to mutate into something worse.

Now Trump is trying politise the only solution, a national lockdown, saying Joe will impose one, of fucking course he will impose a national reset to the extent he and the congress legally can. A national shut down is the only solution, only states like NY that are below a certain case threshold would be allowed restricted activities etc. Donald is now using this in his election bullshit, poisoning the waters for the only solution available to resolve the situation and begin recovery. Just one more example of how this stupid asshole will continue to murder people even after he's gone from power and in prison.

The good we do lives beyond us, so does the evil.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> *What percentage of patients with COVID-19 need to be hospitalized?*
> 
> _Most people (about 80%) recover from the disease without needing special treatment, and for the majority – especially for children and young adults – illness due to COVID-19 is generally minor. However, for some people it can cause serious illness.
> 
> ...


I posted an article on a recent german study on asymptomatic and mild case people a few pages back on this thread and the results on heart issues were shocking. If this illness results in heart damage to a significant portion of the infected population this can have big implications for America, it would be a pre existing condition for one thing and maim people for life for another. 

Perhaps in the future blood thinners and steroid anti inflammatories will be used on mildly ill and positive testing people while they are infected. maybe they will make an all in one pill for mild and positive cases, perhaps it might offer some protection for the heart and vascular system at least.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> *What percentage of patients with COVID-19 need to be hospitalized?*
> 
> _Most people (about 80%) recover from the disease without needing special treatment, and for the majority – especially for children and young adults – illness due to COVID-19 is generally minor. However, for some people it can cause serious illness.
> 
> ...


Here is a repost of the article, it's normally behind a paywall so here is the whole thing







*Opinion | Covid-19 Is Creating a Wave of Heart Disease*
Emerging data show that some of the coronavirus’s most potent damage is inflicted on the heart.




www.nytimes.com

*Covid-19 Is Creating a Wave of Heart Disease
Emerging data show that some of the coronavirus’s most potent damage is inflicted on the heart.*

SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes Covid-19, was initially thought to primarily impact the lungs — SARS stands for “severe acute respiratory syndrome.” Now we know there is barely a part of the body this infection spares. And emerging data show that some of the virus’s most potent damage is inflicted on the heart.

Eduardo Rodriguez was poised to start as the No. 1 pitcher for the Boston Red Sox this season. But in July the 27-year-old tested positive for Covid-19. Feeling “100 years old,” he told reporters: “I’ve never been that sick in my life, and I don’t want to get that sick again.” His symptoms abated, but a few weeks later he felt so tired after throwing about 20 pitches during practice that his team told him to stop and rest.
Further investigation revealed that he had a condition many are still struggling to understand: Covid-19-associated myocarditis. Mr. Rodriguez won’t be playing baseball this season.

Myocarditis means inflammation of the heart muscle. Some patients are never bothered by it, but for others it can have serious implications. And Mr. Rodriguez isn’t the only athlete to suffer from it: Multiple college football players have possibly developed myocarditis from Covid-19, putting the entire college football landscape in jeopardy.

I recently treated one Covid-19 patient in his early 50s. He had been in perfect shape with no history of serious illness. When the fevers and body aches started, he locked himself in his room. But instead of getting better, his condition deteriorated and he eventually accumulated gallons of fluid in his legs. When he came to the hospital unable to catch a breath, it wasn’t his lungs that had pushed him to the brink — it was his heart. Now we are evaluating him to see if he needs a heart transplant.

*An intriguing new study from Germany offers a glimpse into how SARS-CoV-2 affects the heart. Researchers studied 100 individuals, with a median age of just 49, who had recovered from Covid-19. Most were asymptomatic or had mild symptoms.

An average of two months after they received the diagnosis, the researchers performed M.R.I. scans of their hearts and made some alarming discoveries: Nearly 80 percent had persistent abnormalities and 60 percent had evidence of myocarditis. The degree of myocarditis was not explained by the severity of the initial illness.*

Though the study has some flaws, and the generalizability and significance of its findings not fully known, it makes clear that in young patients who had seemingly overcome SARS-CoV-2 it’s fairly common for the heart to be affected. We may be seeing only the beginning of the damage.
Researchers are still figuring out how SARS-CoV-2 causes myocarditis — whether it’s through the virus directly injuring the heart or whether it’s from the virulent immune reaction that it stimulates. It’s possible that part of the success of immunosuppressant medications such as the steroid dexamethasone in treating sick Covid-19 patients comes from their preventing inflammatory damage to the heart. Such steroids are commonly used to treat cases of myocarditis. Despite treatment, more severe forms of Covid-19-associated myocarditis can lead to permanent damage of the heart — which, in turn, can lead to heart failure.

But myocarditis is not the only way Covid-19 can cause more people to die of heart disease. When I analyzed data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, I found that since February nearly 25,000 more Americans have died of heart disease compared with the same period in previous years. Some of these deaths could be put down to Covid-19, but the majority are likely to be because patients deferred care for their hearts. That could lead to a wave of untreated heart disease in the wake of the pandemic.

Many patients are understandably apprehensive about coming back to the clinic or hospital. The American Heart Association has started a campaign called “Don’t Die of Doubt” to address the alarming reduction in people calling 911 or seeking medical care after a heart attack or stroke.
Since the beginning of the pandemic, it’s been clear that people with heart disease or related conditions such as diabetes or high blood pressure are at increased risk for severe Covid-19 illness. The C.D.C. recommends that the more than 30 million Americans living with heart disease practice extra precautions to avoid infection. Hospitals and clinics should work overtime both to ensure they are safe for patients and to bolster telemedicine services so that patients can be cared for without having to leave their homes.

Doctors and researchers should no longer think of Covid-19 as a disease of the lungs but as one that can affect any part of the body, especially the heart. The only way to prevent more people dying of heart disease, both from damage caused by the virus as well as from deferred care of heart disease, is to control the pandemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

BTW: Dexamethasone can be purchased without a prescription as a common health supplement, it is widely available, cheap and easily manufactured. Consult your doctor before taking supplements of any kind, but the pre Trump FDA has determined this is far safer than cannabis...

Dexamethasone will not prevent or directly treat covid, there is limited evidence that it helps prevent secondary damage through inflammation under the care of a doctor in a hospital, as part of a comprehensive treatment protocol.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a repost of the article, it's normally behind a paywall so here is the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's preliminary stuff most often only useful to get more grant money. From official publications, not preliminary studies it's bad, just not catastrophic. 8% of everybody who was hospitalized is a really awful thing to contemplate. It could be higher. This is why everybody should take this virus seriously. 

I'm agreeing that there is more risk than first believed. I am simply saying we don't know and bothered by numbers like "80%" being bandied about so casually. I really don't believe that. 

How is your recommendation on taking HCQ going?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> No. Killyenne is a cadaver. Don't know who that is on the left. It sure ain't Killyenne.


that's Claudia, her 15 yr old daughter. yikes!!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> BTW: Dexamethasone can be purchased without a prescription as a common health supplement, it is widely available, cheap and easily manufactured. Consult your doctor before taking supplements of any kind, but the pre Trump FDA has determined this is far safer than cannabis...
> 
> Dexamethasone will not prevent or directly treat covid, there is limited evidence that it helps prevent secondary damage through inflammation under the care of a doctor in a hospital, as part of a comprehensive treatment protocol.


but it might not be the right type or even soluble which is why people died from hydroxycloroquinone used to clean fish tanks.

hmmmm something safer than cannabis but isn't cannabis a Schedule 1 drug?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2020)

The governor Stitt of Oklahoma has been lying to the public and withholding Positive Covid 19 tests. The public school system in this little city just got News of the with held positives And yesterday at 4 pm the city Told the public they are going to virtual and shutting down the Public schools due to the huge increase of cases just added. Parents are scrambling and a lot of people did not show up to work.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> That's preliminary stuff most often only useful to get more grant money. From official publications, not preliminary studies it's bad, just not catastrophic. 8% of everybody who was hospitalized is a really awful thing to contemplate. It could be higher. This is why everybody should take this virus seriously.
> 
> I'm agreeing that there is more risk than first believed. I am simply saying we don't know and bothered by numbers like "80%" being bandied about so casually. I really don't believe that.
> 
> How is your recommendation on taking HCQ going?


Just posting an article from a reliable source, obviously much more work is required to get a clearer picture of what is going on. Preliminary studies by reputable people are done to see if a proper studies are warranted, if it's in the NYTimes, it's fair game. This is what is going on in the medical and scientific world right now, nobody is claiming to have the answers, but as we know ignorance is widespread.

HCQ was one of many treatments doctors were using and scientists were studying, just as they are using convalescent plasma now without solid evidence of efficacy. Trump politicized HCQ, as he has done with masks, as he is doing with plasma, as he will do with vaccines and as he will also do with a national lockdown, trying to ruin Joe's and America's chances of success by poisoning the well.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> The reason is: the stock market. Don't want to stifle Don Dolt's narrative. (Donald J Dolt has a good ring to it.) There will be no vaccine, or treatment before the election. Oh, Skyler, remember I said that.


@UncleBuck makes predictors all the time and yet..?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Does anyone seriously think that all those big US corporations on the exchanges are worth more today than pre-pandemic?
> Come fucking on! Trillions of dollars pored into the economy by taxpayers with nowhere to go so up go the mostly irrelevant markets. That’s the crutch supporting this shit. Lots of open air under those stock values to fall through.


wait until the 1st with massive amounts of people who previously paid their rent with the $600 weekly..Sept 1st will be landlord squeeze screaming bloody murder they can't pay *their* mortgages..no one is hoarding money unlike wealthy and goes right back into the economy ie landlords pockets.

what is wrong with this Trumpy's face?..it looks like he's ingested some slow acting poison..and his orange makeup amplifies every mark, every line.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Everything Trump touches dies, is the title of a book by Rick Wilson, in this case America died, literally and figuratively! At least 167,000 Americans literally died and the DOJ and much of the federal government is figuratively dead, brain dead that is, and the heart is missing all together. But unlike humans, fortunately Uncle Sam can go through a brain and heart transplant operation every four years.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The governor Stitt of Oklahoma has been lying to the public and withholding Positive Covid 19 tests. The public school system in this little city just got News of the with held positives And yesterday at 4 pm the city Told the public they are going to virtual and shutting down the Public schools due to the huge increase of cases just added. Parents are scrambling and a lot of people did not show up to work.


He also withheld a report from the Whitehouse Coronavirus Task Force that said Oklahoma should mandate mask wearing and bars should close. Also, as you say, Stitts has withheld reports on new cases and schools systems have been open in Oklahoma while their governor sat on information saying they should not.

*Gov. Stitt’s office withheld White House COVID-19 report recommendations from public*









Gov. Stitt’s office withheld White House COVID-19 report recommendations from public


White House reports focused on recommendations specifically for Oklahoma’s COVID-19 response have, until this week, been withheld from local health officials across the state. The most recent repor…




kfor.com





_The report said “*Oklahoma is in the red zone for cases,” 15th in the country for most new cases and 11th in the country for highest positivity* last week.
“What’s concerning is there’s a big discrepancy between what the national maps show and what the state health department cover map shows,” said Dr. Monks. “Our kids are going back to school right now and they’re relying on information, and nationally, Oklahoma is still shown as a red or at-risk state. It puts us all at risk if we’re not given this information, especially those in healthcare and education.”_

To me, Stitts is abusing the power of his office for personal gain. I don't understand how people of Oklahoma can remain such steadfast supporters of Trump and his Republican Party through all of this.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Does anyone seriously think that all those big US corporations on the exchanges are worth more today than pre-pandemic?
> Come fucking on! Trillions of dollars pored into the economy by taxpayers with nowhere to go so up go the mostly irrelevant markets. That’s the crutch supporting this shit. Lots of open air under those stock values to fall through.


Most people don't even think of the stock market and when they do, as you say they think the Dow Jones going up means better days are ahead. The market is not a predictor of economic prosperity. It does show that people with money prefer to put it into stocks than lending the money out. Low interest rates are a big part of the reason why the market hasn't dropped yet. Gold has gone up a lot too, btw. I figure a crash is coming, I predicted a crash by April, which happened and then the market recovered. 

My guess is, Trump has jiggered the system to prop prices up and we'll see the crash after the election is done. They will blame Biden, of course.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The governor Stitt of Oklahoma has been lying to the public and withholding Positive Covid 19 tests. The public school system in this little city just got News of the with held positives And yesterday at 4 pm the city Told the public they are going to virtual and shutting down the Public schools due to the huge increase of cases just added. Parents are scrambling and a lot of people did not show up to work.


less Oklahoma peeps is a good thing. (no offense to you Doc! but i'm talking the people that think that fracking 15000 wells in OK didn't result in all the earthquakes. 

even my daughter's school (less than 150 kids) could and should have tested everybody about 3 days prior to the start of school but didn't. hence why I'm homeschooling right now.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 24, 2020)

Tried watching RNC for trump ... phony applause and cheers from room ( im sure he will claim “ crowds ) , same incoherent thoughts , same finger pointing , same nickname calling ..... same nothingness.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> He also withheld a report from the Whitehouse Coronavirus Task Force that said Oklahoma should mandate mask wearing and bars should close. Also, as you say, Stitts has withheld reports on new cases and schools systems have been open in Oklahoma while their governor sat on information saying they should not.
> 
> *Gov. Stitt’s office withheld White House COVID-19 report recommendations from public*
> 
> ...


A betrayal of his citizens and his oath over fear of a mean tweet, he sold out people's lives over his own imagined fears and greed for power. Disgraceful and disgusting, a despicable act that rises to the level of a crime against humanity and he is not alone in having blood on his hands, many red state governors are just as guilty, as are many of the republican base, but they did not swear oaths to protect their citizens, as the politicians did.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 24, 2020)

Hinted at another COVID announcement for Thursday.... probably a rectal uvc lamp he is on some manufacturing board for.

Amazing the amount of koolaid drinkers in live comment feed - All fools . I mentioned the millions of infections here in states and hundreds of thousands of deaths attributed to his lack of leadership to control .... and they hated i brought that up ... lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A betrayal of his citizens and his oath over fear of a mean tweet, he sold out people's lives over his own imagined fears and greed for power. Disgraceful and disgusting, a despicable act that rises to the level of a crime against humanity and he is not alone in having blood on his hands, many red state governors are just as guilty, as are many of the republican base, but they did not swear oaths to protect their citizens, as the politicians did.


If only morality mattered.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Tried watching RNC for trump ... phony applause and cheers from room ( im sure he will claim “ crowds ) , same incoherent thoughts , same finger pointing , same nickname calling ..... same nothingness.


Thats, I am not bothering, turned to CSPAN-3 to listen to the hearing.



Budzbuddha said:


> Hinted at another COVID announcement for Thursday.... probably a rectal uvc lamp he is on some manufacturing board for.
> 
> Amazing the amount of koolaid drinkers in live comment feed - All fools . I mentioned the millions of infections here in states and hundreds of thousands of deaths attributed to his lack of leadership to control .... and they hated i brought that up ... lol.


Those comment sections are insane, the sheer volume of trolling on youtube is impossible to compete with unless you have a bot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hinted at another COVID announcement for Thursday.... probably a rectal uvc lamp he is on some manufacturing board for.
> 
> Amazing the amount of koolaid drinkers in live comment feed - All fools . I mentioned the millions of infections here in states and hundreds of thousands of deaths attributed to his lack of leadership to control .... and they hated i brought that up ... lol.


I'll bet all the Trumper sites are "moderated", no admins like here, start spouting the truth about Trump there and it will not just trigger them, it will be like setting off a fucking a bomb! Death threats within the first 5 posts for sure! I could create mayhem in such a place, as could most here!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hinted at another COVID announcement for Thursday.... probably a rectal uvc lamp he is on some manufacturing board for.
> 
> Amazing the amount of koolaid drinkers in live comment feed - All fools . I mentioned the millions of infections here in states and hundreds of thousands of deaths attributed to his lack of leadership to control .... and they hated i brought that up ... lol.


something like 70% of all Repubs polled thought 176000 deaths was "acceptable". wonder what they think when it hits a quarter million deaths ??


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Thats, I am not bothering, turned to CSPAN-3 to listen to the hearing.


Best to catch up on the RNC convention with Colbert and the late night comics, they will have the best, most accurate and least painful coverage...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> something like 70% of all Repubs polled thought 176000 deaths was "acceptable". wonder what they think when it hits a quarter million deaths ??


Wonder what they will think when it's them?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> If only morality mattered.


When the people of your community honor you with leadership, your first responsibility is their protection before all else, even your own safety, physical or political. This is the only way for a normally socialised leader to behave, they will use and manage all the resources at hand for this task by delegating responsibility to the appropriate experts who can also take action guided by experience and knowledge. Trump failed in every single aspect of the above.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Best to catch up on the RNC convention with Colbert and the late night comics, they will have the best, most accurate and least painful coverage...


It is not that, liars lie, anything Trump does is just propaganda at this point. Ill end up hearing enough while here anyways.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wonder what they will think when it's them?


God's will would be my guess


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When the people of your community honor you with leadership, your first responsibility is their protection before all else, even your own safety, physical or political. This is the only way for a normally socialised leader to behave, they will use and manage all the resources at hand for this task by delegating responsibility to the appropriate experts who can also take action guided by experience and knowledge. T


If only that were the norm.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> God's will would be my guess


Most aren't real christians, they bullshit themselves and then everybody else. The bible says, you will know them by their actions, it also says, the truth will set you free, more true than ever with Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> If only that were the norm.


America still has many good people as leaders, they all happen to be in the democratic party lately. The choice is stark and clear, classic good versus evil stuff, a real simple narrative, life and death.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America still has many good people as leaders, they all happen to be in the democratic party lately. The choice is stark and clear, classic good versus evil stuff, a real simple narrative, life and death.


Yeah, it's just America. That's the ticket.

Edit: I think a difference between Canada and the US is how we lean in the cooperative society vs competitive society spectrum. 

US leans hard into valuing competition and not so much value in cooperation.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Sputnik was a kick in the balls for America that had a lot of unforeseen consequences, like massive funding for K-12 science education and technology. We are continuing to benefit from that US educational reform and the GI bill before it, that educated millions of veterans, many already trained in related military technical fields.

Perhaps covid and the experience of Trumpian dystopia will spur meaningful reform from a majority in congress with a public mandate. Election, security, health care, media and educational reform must be priorities, the sheer level of ignorance must be addressed, both scientific and civic, along with the proliferation of bullshit and disinformation. The new government needs to step on Fox News and facebook like cockroaches, Fox news under existing law and regulation as a public health menace and facebook with new law and FCC regulation as America's biggest broadcaster.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2020)

so much for herd immunity. 








Man Gets COVID for Second Time, Doctors Confirm


One of the biggest questions that has yet to be answered by researchers 8 months into the pandemic involves how long immunity to COVID-19 lasts. While it has been established that there is a period of immunity after an individual recovers from the highly infectious and potentially deadly virus...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most aren't real christians, they bullshit themselves and then everybody else. The bible says, you will know them by their actions, it also says, the truth will set you free, more true than ever with Trump.


no bigger hypocrites on Earth than Christians IMO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, it's just America. That's the ticket.
> 
> Edit: I think a difference between Canada and the US is how we lean in the cooperative society vs competitive society spectrum.
> 
> US leans hard into valuing competition and not so much value in cooperation.


I think the political system promotes tribalism in the USA, particularly registering and identifying as a republican or a democrat, now coupled with the fire of ethnic identity, it promotes strong instinctual feelings that enhance existing social divisions. In Canada it costs (or used to) $10 bucks to join the liberal party and only a miniscule portion of Canadians belong to any party or even identify much with one. About a third of the country are are tories and about 2/3 something else, Trudeau went left of the NDP to gain power! Now we have a minority government and even though Trudeau has troubles, nobody has pulled the plug on him yet. Also political parties are much more hierarchical in Canada and in the UK too, the leaders will kill the cadacy of any racists or obviously corrupt candidate for instance, overriding the local riding vote.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> no bigger hypocrites on Earth than Christians IMO.


I'm taking more the Jimmy Carter type or mainstream Christians who attend regular churches and walk the walk as well as talk the talk and they don't do too much talking. None of those folks like Trump, the evangelicals, born yesterdays and megachurch con men suckers are all in for Trump. I'm an atheist myself and I won't disrespect a sincere person, hypocrites are another matter, even Jesus hated them, he mentioned them frequently.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think the political system promotes tribalism in the USA, particularly registering and identifying as a republican or a democrat, now coupled with the fire of ethnic identity, it promotes strong instinctual feelings that enhance existing social divisions. In Canada it costs (or used to) $10 bucks to join the liberal party and only a miniscule portion of Canadians belong to any party or even identify much with one. About a third of the country are are tories and about 2/3 something else, Trudeau went left of the NDP to gain power! Now we have a minority government and even though Trudeau has troubles, nobody has pulled the plug on him yet. Also political parties are much more hierarchical in Canada and in the UK too, the leaders will kill the cadacy of any racists or obviously corrupt candidate for instance, overriding the local riding vote.


From working with people in different cultures, I've seen very different values placed on cooperation and competition. This is a societal difference, not just politics. Japan places very high value on cooperation and consensus. Latin countries have very value in competition between men. Same with France, though less so. US, top to bottom and regardless of sex or gender, we are always looking at our neighbors and co-workers as competition, not people to work with. It's a good and bad thing. Not one or the other. 

I don't think somebody like Trump would ever stand a chance in Canada. He has a large following in the US, in part because his rhetoric is so aggressive and he has a history of fighting for every last dime. He's the opposite of cooperative and a lot of people like that in the US.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> He has a large following in the US


also his whole ostentatious facade of Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous with Robin Leech. until you peel away the onion skin and realize it's all smoke and mirrors. I'd be a billionaire if Putin let me borrow a billion too.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2020)

Evangelicals consider themselves the only “real” Christians, that is fact.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm taking more the Jimmy Carter type or mainstream Christians


the same that are 100% against abortions (and 100% against adoptions too)


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> From working with people in different cultures, I've seen very different values placed on cooperation and competition. This is a societal difference, not just politics. Japan places very high value on cooperation and consensus. Latin countries have very value in competition between men. Same with France, though less so. US, top to bottom and regardless of sex or gender, we are always looking at our neighbors and co-workers as competition, not people to work with. It's a good and bad thing. Not one or the other.
> 
> I don't think somebody like Trump would ever stand a chance in Canada. He has a large following in the US, in part because his rhetoric is so aggressive and he has a history of fighting for every last dime. He's the opposite of cooperative and a lot of people like that in the US.


This is why I have hope about our children taking over. They are teaching them more about inclusion and working together without the bias that the older generations (Anyone that knows what "Leave it to Beaver" is anyways without googling it) have.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> less Oklahoma peeps is a good thing. (no offense to you Doc! but i'm talking the people that think that fracking 15000 wells in OK didn't result in all the earthquakes.
> 
> even my daughter's school (less than 150 kids) could and should have tested everybody about 3 days prior to the start of school but didn't. hence why I'm homeschooling right now.


Sorry to hear about the testing issues you are having . I hope things get Better for you and your family and that home schooling works out well and is not too difficult for you or your daughter .

Oklahoma is just a pit stop on our way back to Philly/NJ area.No offense taken lol. Everyone that meets me knows I ain’t from these here parts. I guess all the new rage now are these new temp and mask reading devices at the medical clinics and hospital entrances. We just got one . The one we have looks like a masssive I phone type device.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> From working with people in different cultures, I've seen very different values placed on cooperation and competition. This is a societal difference, not just politics. Japan places very high value on cooperation and consensus. Latin countries have very value in competition between men. Same with France, though less so. US, top to bottom and regardless of sex or gender, we are always looking at our neighbors and co-workers as competition, not people to work with. It's a good and bad thing. Not one or the other.
> 
> I don't think somebody like Trump would ever stand a chance in Canada. He has a large following in the US, in part because his rhetoric is so aggressive and he has a history of fighting for every last dime. He's the opposite of cooperative and a lot of people like that in the US.


We've had an official government policy of multiculturalism for decades now, Trudeau's dad was sort of a philosopher king type intellectual, the original world's most interesting man and he kicked it off in Canada. With global migration and communications it has become very relevant to the present situation in western countries. Also our bill of rights was a fairly recent creation, again a product of the elder Trudeau and it incorporates strong human rights protections in it among other things.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oklahoma is just a pit stop on our way back to Philly/NJ area


that's where me and the wifey relocated from: Illadelphia!! Ship me out some cheese steaks, birch beer and an italian ice when you get there!


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We've had an official government policy of multiculturalism for decades now, Trudeau's dad was sort of a philosopher king type intellectual, the original world's most interesting man and he kicked it off in Canada. With global migration and communications it has become very relevant to the present situation in western countries. Also our bill of rights was a fairly recent creation, again a product of the elder Trudeau and it incorporates strong human rights protections in it among other things.


Yeah, so, how we ended up going off on this tangent about cooperation versus competition, your post:



DIY-HP-LED said:


> When the people of your community honor you with leadership, your first responsibility is their protection before all else, even your own safety, physical or political. This is the only way for a normally socialised leader to behave, they will use and manage all the resources at hand for this task by delegating responsibility to the appropriate experts who can also take action guided by experience and knowledge. Trump failed in every single aspect of the above.


^That right there is a cooperation model of behavior. The US is much more driven by competition and individual accomplishment. So, it's not really our societal norm that our leaders are expected to lead for the good of the people. We give lip service to that ideal but a lot of times it's ignored. 

Not 100% of people of the US value competition over cooperation but more than half. Also as hannimal points out, there might be a generation shift in behavior underway. So it's a dynamic in our society too. It's complicated.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> that's where me and the wifey relocated from: Illadelphia!! Ship me out some cheese steaks, birch beer and an italian ice when you get there!


Sure thing, I will also throw in some warm soft pretzels in brown paper bag from the off ramp. Lol. I use to eat them every morning for breakfast on my way to classes at Temple. And Hoagies for lunch. I had a terrible diet back then.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sure thing, I will also throw in some warm soft pretzels in brown paper bag from the off ramp. Lol. I use to eat them every morning for breakfast on my way to classes at Temple. And Hoagies for lunch. I had a terrible diet back then.


we moved out here from the Langhorne area. there was a pretzel factory that I could almost walk to and 3 awesome hoagie shops within 5 min drive. needless to say, horrible diet as well!! that's really about the only thing i miss here in CO is the food from back east. and then drive to Trenton for the best tomato pie in the world. and don't dare call it a pizza. lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> we moved out here from the Langhorne area. there was a pretzel factory that I could almost walk to and 3 awesome hoagie shops within 5 min drive. needless to say, horrible diet as well!! that's really about the only thing i miss here in CO is the food from back east. and then drive to Trenton for the best tomato pie in the world. and don't dare call it a pizza. lol.


Absolutely missing the food is one of the big reasons we are going back. People back East are way cooler As well but can’t touch the beautY of Colorado! The nY pizza is unbeatable . Sicilian is my favorite.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, so, how we ended up going off on this tangent about cooperation versus competition, your post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About the only things I know about co operative versus competitive behaviors is they have always co existed in different ratios in all societies. For instance psychological studies done with native children and white children, show a marked prevalence for co operative problem solving than the white kids did, this is more tribal versus civil or settled, small communities versus large impersonal communities that agrarianism fostered. The natives in Canada are fairly left wing, NDP or liberal and they are that way too in south and central America, where much of the strife is between those who perceive themselves as natives and those who see themselves as european is caused by this, the europeans had the power and still do.

I think in the end stress brings out the worst in people and cause a loss of emotional control, some one angry is more likely to use the N word among others, the veneer of civil behavior evaporates. I also think homogeneous societies like Japan, Germany and as America and the UK saw themselves in another age, could work cooperatively, there was more of a sense of caring and unity at all levels. In America as long a brown folks could be excluded deals could be made, but anything that could benefit african Americans in particular was vigorously opposed by a segment of the population that used to be divided among the parties, no longer.

We must form communities to be happy and when we are excluded from a community unjustly if harms society at large, those who refuse to form a community with others different from themselves are to blame for this problem, no one else. Tolerance is not enough, but it will do temporarily until a better generation can be raised who can form communities with those a bit different than themselves. When people form communities they cooperate more with in those communities, I'd say that was a general rule that applies to all of us humans and the first community is our family. Patriotism is about love, for our friends, families, communities and country, patriots want the best for all their fellow citizens and support efforts to attain that goal. Sometimes that might mean fighting in uniform or even on the streets, but always at the ballot box whenever you can.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

If you don't believe a small group of determined individuals working cooperatively can change the world, tell me when it has been otherwise?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

I mean a small gang of criminals sure changed the world for a lot of Americans lately, lead by Donald they rode into town on a ready made elephant who was all primed and ready to go. All Donald had to do was blow the dog whistle into a megaphone and it was love at first sight, any moron could have pulled it off and one did.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you don't believe a small group of determined individuals working cooperatively can change the world, tell me when it has been otherwise?





DIY-HP-LED said:


> I mean a small gang of criminals sure changed the world for a lot of Americans lately, lead by Donald they rode into town on a ready made elephant who was all primed and ready to go. All Donald had to do was blow the dog whistle into a megaphone and it was love at first sight, any moron could have pulled it off and one did.


You seem to be making a morality judgement according to your personal values.

That's OK, just don't expect everybody to simply agree. 

I've worked in Silicon Valley. Grew up in my career there. Very competitive, not always cooperative within the company, even between team members. We had a common objective that was linked to individual performance in order for us to achieve career and financial goals We kicked the worlds ass. I've worked in corporations that valued cooperation. Much better environment. Much more stable company that consistently achieved high quality products and customers that simply loved our product. Both were good places to work but very different. Once or twice, we astounded the world but not as often. However, I've always worked for US companies. Even at the most cooperative places, I saw nothing that compared to how it was done in Japan. I can say for sure. Japanese companies never kicked my ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> You seem to be making a morality judgement according to your personal values.
> 
> That's OK, just don't expect everybody to simply agree.
> 
> I've worked in Silicon Valley. Grew up in my career there. Very competitive, not always cooperative within the company, even between team members. We had a common objective that was linked to individual performance in order for us to achieve career and financial goals We kicked the worlds ass. I've worked in corporations that valued cooperation. Much better environment. Much more stable company that consistently achieved high quality products and customers that simply loved our product. Both were good places to work but very different. Once or twice, we astounded the world but not as often. However, I've always worked for US companies. Even at the most cooperative places, I saw nothing that compared to how it was done in Japan. I can say for sure. Japanese companies never kicked my ass.


Like anything else organisations are tools for good or evil, an entrepreneurial competitive environment is a good thing as long as start ups aren't crushed or bought up by large companies. Silicon valley is one of those places where a small group of people changed the world, starting in the fifties and sixties, other groups of people added and supplemented that change, as did the academic communities they were a practical extension of.

You have BLM a loose nit organisation that is becoming more organised and better financed, this intern spawned other chapters and organisations with a similar purpose. Other people form organisations for more sinister purposes, organisations are far more dangerous than individuals, in they tend to be effective at what they do. Division of labor and technical specialisation an age of technology has made getting complex things done possible.

Hitler had a disciplined paramilitary organisation that gave him power in the streets, then in government through intimidation and violence. Other organisations followed with more sinister purposes. He also had the financial backing of the industrialists in Germany and that made it all possible.


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Most people don't even think of the stock market and when they do, as you say they think the Dow Jones going up means better days are ahead. The market is not a predictor of economic prosperity. It does show that people with money prefer to put it into stocks than lending the money out. Low interest rates are a big part of the reason why the market hasn't dropped yet. Gold has gone up a lot too, btw. I figure a crash is coming, I predicted a crash by April, which happened and then the market recovered.
> 
> My guess is, Trump has jiggered the system to prop prices up and we'll see the crash after the election is done. They will blame Biden, of course.


My thought is, and I'm a nobody, is that there is too much money in the stock market to bail out of it. I had thought that a "correction" would have happened before Obama left office, but it didn't and hasn't since. Now, since the "economy" won't be buying stuff, the stock fucking market will crash with a big cymbal. That's just coming from an observer. Man, I love the flowering time, it makes me smile.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> My thought is, and I'm a nobody, is that there is too much money in the stock market to bail out of it.


i think they have to keep it propped up or a real correction would turn the recession into a full blown depression. once all these evictions, bankruptcies, foreclosure etc start rolling in, they can't let everything fail at the same time. the overvalued market will at least soften the upcoming blow. but like you, i'm just a bottom feeder in the market


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> Man, I love the flowering time, it makes me smile.


I personally like the drying time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2020)

Jesus Christ, now they are fucking with scientific data, pulling it out of their asses, these guys are the fucking government and scientists, not the popular press.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








F.D.A. ‘Grossly Misrepresented’ Blood Plasma Data, Scientists Say (Published 2020)


Many experts — including a scientist who worked on the Mayo Clinic study — were bewildered about where a key statistic came from.




www.nytimes.com





*F.D.A. ‘Grossly Misrepresented’ Blood Plasma Data, Scientists Say*
*Many experts — including a scientist who worked on the Mayo Clinic study — were bewildered about where a key statistic came from.*

At a news conference on Sunday announcing the emergency approval of blood plasma for hospitalized Covid-19 patients, President Trump and two of his top health officials cited the same statistic: that the treatment had reduced deaths by 35 percent.

Mr. Trump called it a “tremendous” number. His health and human services secretary, Alex M. Azar II, a former pharmaceutical executive, said, “I don’t want you to gloss over this number.” And Dr. Stephen M. Hahn, the commissioner of the Food and Drug Administration, said 35 out of 100 Covid-19 patients “would have been saved because of the administration of plasma.”

But scientists were taken aback by the way the administration framed this data, which appeared to have been calculated based on a small subgroup of hospitalized Covid-19 patients in a Mayo Clinic study: those who were under 80 years old, not on ventilators and received plasma known to contain high levels of virus-fighting antibodies within three days of diagnosis.

What’s more, many experts — including a scientist who worked on the Mayo Clinic study — were bewildered about where the statistic came from. The number was not mentioned in the official authorization letter issued by the agency, nor was it in a 17-page memo written by F.D.A. scientists. It was not in an analysis conducted by the Mayo Clinic that has been frequently cited by the administration.

“For the first time ever, I feel like official people in communications and people at the F.D.A. grossly misrepresented data about a therapy,” said Dr. Walid Gellad, who leads the Center for Pharmaceutical Policy and Prescribing at the University of Pittsburgh.

It is especially worrisome, he said, given concerns over how Mr. Trump has appeared to politicize the process of approving treatments and vaccines for the coronavirus. Over the next couple of months, as data emerges from vaccine clinical trials, the safety of potentially millions of people will rely on the scientific judgment of the F.D.A. “That’s a problem if they’re starting to exaggerate data,” Dr. Gellad said. “That’s the big problem.”

When asked where the 35 percent figure came from, an agency spokeswoman initially directed a reporter to a graph of survival statistics buried in the Trump administration’s application for emergency authorization. The chart, analyzing the same tiny subset of Mayo Clinic study patients, did not include numerical figures, but it appeared to indicate a 30-day survival probability of about 63 percent in patients who received plasma with a low level of antibodies, compared with about 76 percent in those who received a high level of antibodies.

On Monday, Dr. Peter Marks, the director of F.D.A.’s center for biologics, evaluation and research, said that the agency reviewed published studies of plasma and conducted its own analysis of data from the Mayo Clinic’s program of hospitalized patients who received plasma. Although the size of the benefit varied, he said in a statement, “there appears to be roughly a 35 percent relative improvement in the survival rates of patients” who received the plasma with higher versus lower levels of antibodies.

He added: “Given the safety profile observed, the totality of evidence regarding potential efficacy more than adequately met the ‘may be effective’ standard for granting an Emergency Use Authorization.”
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I personally like the drying time
> 
> View attachment 4663995


i hate the chop; i run small sets and get to know each and every one of them


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


nice for us but unless it's on FOX or OAN the Trumpers will never see this.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Jesus Christ, now they are fucking with scientific data, pulling it out of their asses, these guys are the fucking government and scientists, not the popular press.
> ------------------*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


100% would've been saved if we had a president..you know they've been having states report the numbers to them sidestepping CDC since the beginning of August, right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> 100% would've been saved if we had a president..you know they've been having states report the numbers to them sidestepping CDC since the beginning of August, right?


This is duplicity of another kind and level, Donald sidestepped the CDC because they would not commit scientific fraud, these SCIENTISTS and government employees are misrepresenting data that can affect treatments and medical decisions, it has profound professional implications for anybody associated with it.

There is a widespread belief in the professional community that convalescent plasma is of some value, how much is yet to be determined with any degree of accuracy or rigior, this bullshit just fucks things up. It's like public health measures, masks, medications, vaccines, testing and treatments, Donald fucks up everything he touches. His next target is fucking up any national lockdown Joe might impose after he is elected as part of a comprehensive national emergency covid recovery program. Already Donald is playing politics with the idea of nation wide coordinated action for a few months.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is duplicity of another kind and level, Donald sidestepped the CDC because they would not commit scientific fraud, these SCIENTISTS and government employees are misrepresenting data that can affect treatments and medical decisions, it has profound professional implications for anybody associated with it.
> 
> There is a widespread belief in the professional community that convalescent plasma is of some value, how much is yet to be determined with any degree of accuracy or rigior, this bullshit just fucks things up. It's like public health measures, masks, medications, vaccines, testing and treatments, Donald fucks up everything he touches. His next target is fucking up any national lockdown Joe might impose after he is elected as part of a comprehensive national emergency covid recovery program. Already Donald is playing politics with the idea of nation wide coordinated action for a few months.


the next two months will be the longest of my life.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i hate the chop; i run small sets and get to know each and every one of them


Yea, I think I know what you mean.
It's sad too me also when I cut a plant that I have been nurturing for 3 months.
But, when I burn it, I always give thanks for it's soul & the happiness it provided


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 25, 2020)

topcat said:


> My thought is, and I'm a nobody, is that there is too much money in the stock market to bail out of it. I had thought that a "correction" would have happened before Obama left office, but it didn't and hasn't since. Now, since the "economy" won't be buying stuff, the stock fucking market will crash with a big cymbal. That's just coming from an observer. Man, I love the flowering time, it makes me smile.


Today, Exxon and Raytheon were both dropped from the Dow. There is only one oil company left on the Dow now.

Apple is set to do a 4 to 1 stock split. 

Tesla is set to do a 5 to 1 split.

The crash you're talking about is coming.


----------



## topcat (Aug 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I personally like the drying time
> 
> View attachment 4663995


I get a little melancholy at that point, until I start more seeds for the indoor grow. I start salad greens, too. I just gotta grow, it makes me smile.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jesus Christ, now they are fucking with scientific data, pulling it out of their asses, these guys are the fucking government and scientists, not the popular press.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I get a visceral reaction whenever I see a shaky report touting treatments, medical claims that lack substance and exaggerated results in small trials. It starts with a slow burning anger. I can't help it. I know how much damage fake sciency articles and reports do. 

So, thanks for the corrective memo. For some reason, it lifted my spirits seeing that others had a similar response to the "35%" claim. 

Yeah, I'm an nerd.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2020)

Only America unfortunately has sufficient covid cases for large scale studies to be organised and carried out, in Canada we are hampered by the dearth of cases for the most part, as are other places. For a study to take place in the present environment first a scientist has to make a grant proposal and assemble several teams of specialists. Physicians to carry out the treatment and permissions from patients, hospitals and several justictions, then there is the separate team statisticians who will analyze the data, next the ethic specialists who will set the ground rules and halt the study for good or bad reasons, etc. Only after all the above has been addressed can a study begin and by the time all of the above is organized, the covid pandemic has subsided to low levels by using standard public health measures. In addition, with something like convalescent plasma, doctors are very reluctant to have patients in a placebo group, so are the patients.

I imagine Obama's Pandemic team would have foreseen much of this and would have the scientific teams ready to go and the research organised in a timely and logical manner. These are largely organisational and preparation issues, but they have greatly impeded research into all treatments thus far and I feel much can be done to expedite the process. I'm sure Joe's future pandemic team is looking at these issues,


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 25, 2020)

*GOLDENHAIR 007 - *

Hilarious


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 26, 2020)

__





Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2020)

From German TV on the long term effects for some people.

We have covid cases popping up here in NS, we can go weeks without a case, but currently have 5 active cases and one recent death, but most cases came from outside and were in clusters. We wear masks and are ramping up testing to higher levels in anticipation for schools and universities to open. We have a lot of foreign and students from other provinces, they are important to the economy and everybody goes through entry protocols of isolation and multiple testing. There is going to be a focus on the university communities because of certain social conditions ( young, stupid, horney, etc), schools will have appropriate measures too. The federal government just gave the provinces $2 billion in additional aid to prepare the education systems, if it were America's scale, the feds would be giving $15 billion to the states, based on population for education safety enhancement and covid preparation.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*More long-term damage caused by COVID-19 than expected | COVID-19 Special*





Thousands of people of all ages are staying sick for weeks -- even months. A study by Denmark's Aarhus University found a third of corona patients suffered long-term side effects. For some, the virus doesn't just come and go. It stays. The disease can damage the lungs, heart and brain, increasing the risk of long-term health problems.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2020)

Hopefully we have the bugs worked out of the swabs for this gizmo and can deploy it during the coming education and flu season. We will need widespread and fast testing to get through this winter and all it's usual respiratory disease contagion problems.









Spartan Bioscience says it's found fix for COVID-19 test, set to reapply for Health Canada approval | Ottawa Business Journal


Ottawa biotech firm voluntarily recalled test in May after federal regulatory agency expressed concern about its effectiveness.




obj.ca





*Spartan Bioscience says it's found fix for COVID-19 test, set to reapply for Health Canada approval*

An Ottawa bioscience firm that recalled a rapid test for COVID-19 in May after Health Canada expressed concern about its effectiveness says it has fixed the problem and is preparing to reapply for regulatory approval of the devices.

In a recent statement on its website, Spartan Bioscience says the delay in rolling out the product gave it time to “incorporate the latest information on COVID-19 and conclude 12 weeks of intense work where we tested approximately 10,000 samples as part of our solution,” adding it plans to “re-engage in the regulatory approval process in Canada in the coming days.”

The company says it hopes to launch formal clinical studies of its product, known as the Spartan Cube, “as soon as possible” once Health Canada gives it the green light. Spartan said it is aiming to have the test ready for final approval by mid-fall.

Spartan’s test involves inserting a cartridge containing a swab from a patient’s mouth into a machine about the size of a coffee cup that analyzes DNA for the presence of the coronavirus. The company says the device can deliver accurate results in as little as half an hour.

The federal government originally said it had approved the hand-held DNA analyzer in mid-April. Just weeks later, Spartan announced it was voluntarily recalling 5,500 tests that had been shipped nationally over concerns about the proprietary swab used in the test, adding that Health Canada did not raise concerns about the accuracy of the test reagents and portable analyzer device.

*Millions of dollars in sales*
The recall put a hold on Spartan’s plans to churn out thousands of the tests for customers including the federal government and the provinces of Ontario and Alberta, which had agreed to buy millions of dollars’ worth of the testing devices. Meanwhile, Air Canada said last month it was working with the Ottawa company “to assess how best to employ” the Spartan Cube to screen passengers and airline employees.

A spokesperson said Spartan CEO Paul Lem would not be available for comment Thursday. In its recent statement, the company said it “understands the difficulties and frustrations that product approval delays have caused our government and private-sector partners.”

While noting that it has “allocated significant resources” to set up a new production facility in the Greater Toronto Area with a manufacturing partner, the company stressed that it “has not received full payments for any contracts.” The statement said Spartan would be fully compensated for the orders only after Health Canada has approved the tests and the products have been delivered. 

“Spartan wishes to highlight that down payments from our partners have been critical in allowing us to scale test manufacturing capacity so that we are ready to mass produce immediately upon receipt of Health Canada approval,” the company added.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> JONESTOWN


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2020)

Looks like the US,Russia and China are going to push out vaccines that have not gone through full trials. This is insane and it will not go well, they don't care if it's safe or effective,next step will be making it mandatory. The vaccine makers are in negotiations for getting emergency approval from countries, that will protect the manufacturers when things go wrong.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2020)

The anti vaccination fools will have a heyday with an untested or improperly tested vaccine. Necessary rates of immunity will not happen in America in that situation. trump has so destroyed confidence in institutions, destroyed Truth.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2020)

I think their strategy must be herd immunity at all costs and they don't care how it happens. If you don't take their vaccine you'll eventually get it and they don't care about the outcome. If the vaccine gives immunity but kills or maims lots of people they don't care. If it all goes horribly wrong, it's a pandemic so they'll just blame it all on that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2020)

Last night tRUmps mindless puppets like Kudlow were talking about the tRUmp virus in the past tense like the pandemic is over. They are scaling back testing, suppressing the true numbers and pushing a fast track for a vaccine that hasn't been fully tested, this will not end well.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2020)

Fascist Bastards


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299415455203983360


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 30, 2020)

Tracking covid-19 excess deaths across countries


In many parts of the world, official death tolls undercount the total number of fatalities




www.economist.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 30, 2020)

The FDA is now just the marketing arm of big pharma pushing drug treatments even if they don't help.










COVID-19 Update: FDA Broadens Emergency Use Authorization for Veklury (remdesivir) to Include All Hospitalized Patients for Treatment of COVID-19


FDA broadened existing emergency use authorization for Veklury (remdesivir) to include treating all hospitalized adult and pediatric patients with COVID-19.




www.fda.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Last night tRUmps mindless puppets like Kudlow were talking about the tRUmp virus in the past tense like the pandemic is over. They are scaling back testing, suppressing the true numbers and pushing a fast track for a vaccine that hasn't been fully tested, this will not end well.


It's election season and Donald is very desperate, they can spout all they want about it being over, the people in the red states who are the base of his support are living a different reality.

In the end it's real simple, people with common sense will vote against Trump and racists will support him, we've all seen more than enough evidence of who and what Trump is. People who are on the fence are idiots, torn between common sense and past conditioning, the conditioning with this bunch wasn't strong enough to filter out reality completely. When I say conditioning, I don't mean it was someone else's fault, we condition ourselves with every thought too, it's not just the environment, but how we act within it.

The way I read it 40% will vote for this loser and his band of unhappy fascist worshipping syncopaths, the closer he gets to half the easier it is to steal the election. I don't think the USPS disruptions are going to have that big an impact and might affect both parties equally, most people will be using drop boxes or mailing in early. Only about a half dozen states have restrictive voting laws and they are red for the most part, Georgia is going to be a big one for cheating and suppression, and we should know about Florida on election night, they count mail in fast there.

The shit show has just begun.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 30, 2020)

Told you this was coming, only question I have, is tRUmp hoping it will work or is he hoping it will be a disaster?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Told you this was coming, only question I have, is tRUmp hoping it will work or is he hoping it will be a disaster?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669135


I just hope it is a wag the dog moment. And science wins out while Trump tries to politicize every angle from every angle.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-usa-hahn/fda-commissioner-says-willing-to-fast-track-covid-19-vaccine-ft-idUSKBN25Q0G7



> (Reuters) - The head of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is willing to fast-track a COVID-19 vaccine as quickly as possible, the Financial Times reported him as saying in an interview published on Sunday.
> 
> Dr. Stephen Hahn, the FDA Commissioner, said his agency was prepared to authorize a vaccine before Phase Three clinical trials were complete, as long as officials are convinced that the benefits outweigh the risks, the newspaper reported on.ft.com/3b8Uq8I.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Told you this was coming, only question I have, is tRUmp hoping it will work or is he hoping it will be a disaster?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669135


I figured it would too, it will throw more smoke into the air, the line will be: Joe will have a national lockdown and he will stop you from getting the miracle Russian vaccine. I'll wait for a consensus of expert opinion on vaccines in the west myself and I figure monoclonal antibody therapy and temporary immunity will be wide spread by the time any vaccine is approved.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 30, 2020)

When are you going to realize that tRUmp doesn't care about facts and science.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> When are you going to realize that tRUmp doesn't care about facts and science.


He doesn't know or care about science, but he does care about and is aware of certain facts, like retaining power and avoiding prison. There will be nothing but chaos and dystopia until he is removed from power. If Joe wins in November and the GOP take a pounding, Trump could even be impeached after the election, depending on what happens and how desperate the situation is. If Joe wins there have been and will be no transition meetings, so Joe might as well begin early and start making threats, promises and assembling a team to take over departments and demanding briefings from them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 30, 2020)

If he completes his take over by winning reelection the gloves will come off and he'll go full dictator.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hopefully we have the bugs worked out of the swabs for this gizmo and can deploy it during the coming education and flu season. We will need widespread and fast testing to get through this winter and all it's usual respiratory disease contagion problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flu shots are out..make sure everyone get's one.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> If he completes his take over by winning reelection the gloves will come off and he'll go full dictator.


yes, yes he will..he's acting (this is his nice) right now to get re-elected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> If he completes his take over by winning reelection the gloves will come off and he'll go full dictator.


Civil war, he will cheat and nobody will believe the results, you would not tolerate another 4 years of Trump and so will plenty of others. He would have to act against congress and the courts, he is coming due there on a state and even federal level, he couldn't do it without large scale violence.

I think Donald thought he could cheat a close election, but not a 10 point lead and not if he loses Florida or Georgia, and Texas is close. Donald's problem is he tried to fuck the blue states with testing and preparation, but instead fucked the red states and his base, who refuse to take public health measures and who will be impacted the most. Donald managed to shatter the solid south like a fumbled delicate glass vase, he is going to lose a few red states this time, perhaps a couple of big ones and last years swing states are long gone.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 31, 2020)

The new official strategy for the tRUmp virus is let it spread, thought that was the old strategy.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 31, 2020)

Of course they are.










FDA willing to fast-track COVID-19 vaccine before end of Phase Three trials


The head of the US Food and Drug Administration is willing to fast-track a coronavirus vaccine as quickly as possible — even before Phase Three clinical trials end — as long as official…




nypost.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2020)

what if we let it spread across america? -The Selfish Fuck

people will die -Dr Anthony S. Fauci MD NIAID, National Institute Allergy and Infectious Diseases


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2020)

It appears now that "The White House" is counting on "herd immunity", saying "everybody will get this" disease." I wonder how the pro-life movement and evangelicals think of that. Naw, just kidding. They only think the unborn are worthy of saving. Once born, you're on your own, get to work and earn your life here and starve if you don't. If you get sick after being born, pay for it yourself.
Edit: Herd immunity deaths are acceptable, it's god's will.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> It appears now that "The White House" is counting on "herd immunity", saying "everybody will get this" disease." I wonder how the pro-life movement and evangelicals think of that. Naw, just kidding. They only think the unborn are worthy of saving. Once born, you're on your own, get to work and earn your life here and starve if you don't. If you get sick after being born, pay for it yourself.
> Edit: Herd immunity deaths are acceptable, it's god's will.


Im guessing someone may have an example of another 'Wartime President' out there that waved the white flag after screwing everything up, but I can't think of one.


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Im guessing someone may have an example of another 'Wartime President' out there that waved the white flag after screwing everything up, but I can't think of one.


Not in this country, at least. Maybe Mussolini.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 1, 2020)

On November 1st tRUmp will announce the vaccine release, he'll make it sound like he personally developed it in his spare time. Three things I won't be doing this year, drink bleach, shove a UV light up my ass and drinking tRUmps koolaid, I mean take his experimental vaccine.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2020)

Mussolini party was Republican Fascist Party 

Trump party is Republican Fascist Party


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Mussolini party was Republican Fascist Party
> 
> Trump party is Republican Fascist Party


It's been that way since Nixon.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 2, 2020)

A Supercomputer Analyzed Covid-19 — and an Interesting New Theory Has Emerged


A closer look at the Bradykinin hypothesis




elemental.medium.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2020)

Over 200,000 more deaths in 2020 than running average in USA


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Over 200,000 more deaths in 2020 than running average in USA




https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/08/12/us/covid-deaths-us.html


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2020)

Trump ignores lessons of pandemic failures as election looms








Trump ignores lessons of pandemic failures as election looms


The fatal flaw of President Donald Trump's botched pandemic response has been a yearning for a quick return to normality that is dangerous and unattainable while the coronavirus still lies in wait.




www.cnn.com





“Trump's growing impatience coincides with multiple reports that the White House is growing receptive to the herd immunity, a theory reportedly advanced by the President's favorite new adviser Dr. Scott Atlas.”


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 2, 2020)

Trying hard to buy votes, he doesn't care if it's safe or effective.




https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/coronavirus/article245406245.html


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2020)

trump hasn’t spoken to Dr. Fauci in over 10 days. This is the guy trump is listening to now. 









Who Is Dr. Scott Atlas? Trump's New Covid Health Adviser Seen As Counter To Fauci And Birx


Often seen on Fox News, Atlas has downplayed the risk of the virus in younger people and pushed for college football to return.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Told you this was coming, only question I have, is tRUmp hoping it will work or is he hoping it will be a disaster?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669135


I want to see the entire Trump family/West Wing staff line up and get injected with that shit from Russia/China 1st.
Only then after around 3-4 weeks watching to see the consequences of injecting who knows what, would I consider doing it.
I need FDA approval.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 2, 2020)

FDA and CDC can't be trusted anymore.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Magically disappear....


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Magically disappear....


...as soon as the hot weather gets here. lol


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2020)

“Everything donald trump touches dies”


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 3, 2020)

And now, a bit of humor and good sportsmanship by Walgreens:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301190624020967424


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> And now, a bit of humor and good sportsmanship by Walgreens:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301190624020967424


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The new official strategy for the tRUmp virus is let it spread, thought that was the old strategy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670250


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2020)

Trump’s Vaccine Can’t Be Trusted


If a vaccine comes out before the election, there are very good reasons not to take it.




foreignpolicy.com





*Trump’s Vaccine Can’t Be Trusted*
*If a vaccine comes out before the election, there are very good reasons not to take it.*

True to the president’s word—or threat, perhaps—the United States government is preparing to roll out a COVID-19 vaccine on, or before, Nov. 1, even though none of the more than 150 vaccines in the research pipeline worldwide have completed Phase 3 safety and efficacy clinical trials. In its mad sprint to Election Day, the White House has funneled billions of dollars into drug companies and ordered government agencies to execute their public health duties at breakneck speeds that defy credulity. Like most experts closely watching these developments, I have no confidence that a safe, effective vaccine will be ready for use by Halloween. Worse, I can no longer recommend that anyone retain faith in any public health pronouncements issued by government agencies.

State and territorial governors across America have received a letter dated Aug. 27 from the director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), Robert Redfield, instructing them to grant facilities and licensing to a private contractor, McKesson Co., for mass immunizations. “CDC urgently requests your assistance in expediting applications for these distribution facilities,” Redfield wrote, “and, if necessary, asks that you consider waiving requirements that would prevent these facilities from becoming fully operational by November 1, 2020.”

With that mass vaccination date less than 58 days away—and, surely not coincidentally, two days before the national elections—states must scramble to submit their immunization scheme to the CDC for approval by Oct. 1. This must cover everything from logistics and personnel to public education and recruitment. The pace required here is astounding, dramatically more rapid than any prior drug or vaccine rollout in history. Though officials insist no corners are being cut, the timetable is simply too short for full safety analysis of any vaccine.
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 4, 2020)

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)31862-6/fulltext#.X1LcafAQnOA.twitter


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2020)

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/04/key-coronavirus-forecast-predicts-over-410000-total-us-deaths-by-jan-1.html



*Key coronavirus forecast predicts over 410,000 total U.S. deaths by Jan. 1: ‘The worst is yet to come’*

KEY POINTS
Covid-19 has so far killed at least 186,800 people in the U.S., according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University.
The model by IHME, whose models have previously been cited by the White House and state officials, forecasts that the death toll will double by Jan. 1.

IHME released three projections based on different assumptions: a worst-case scenario, a best-case scenario and a most likely scenario.

The U.S. will top more than 410,000 Covid-19 deaths by the end of the year as the country heads into the fall and winter, according to a new forecast from the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation at the University of Washington.

Covid-19 has already killed at least 186,800 people in the U.S., according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University. The model by IHME, whose models have previously been cited by the White House and state officials, forecasts that the death toll will more than double by Jan. 1 and could reach as high as 620,000 if states aggressively ease coronavirus restrictions and people disregard public health guidance.

“The worst is yet to come. I don’t think perhaps that’s a surprise, although I think there’s a natural tendency as we’re a little bit in the Northern hemisphere summer, to think maybe the epidemic is going away,” Dr. Christopher Murray, director of IHME, told reporters on a conference call Friday.

In June, IHME predicted that the death toll in the U.S. would reach 200,000 by October, which appears to be on track. Some epidemiologists and mathematicians, however, have criticized IHME for making predictions too far into the future. 

IHME previously projected 317,697 deaths by Dec. 1. The model now predicts that the daily death toll could rise to nearly 3,000 per day in December, up from over 800 per day now, according to Hopkins data.

IHME released three new projections based on different assumptions: a worst-case scenario, a best-case scenario and a most likely scenario. The most likely scenario estimates that Covid-19 will kill 410,450 people in the U.S. by Jan. 1. The worst-case scenario, which assumes that restrictions and mask directives will ease, projects up to 620,028 people in the U.S. will die by then and the best-case scenario, which assumes universal masking, predicts that 288,380 people in the U.S. will die from Covid-19 in 2020.

Government policies and compliance among the public will largely determine how many people die of Covid-19 this fall and winter, Murray said. He added on a call that he believes there is a seasonal element to the virus, as with other coronaviruses, and that it will spread more easily in the colder Northern climates later in the year. 

“We are facing the prospect of a deadly December, especially in Europe, Central Asia, and the United States,” Murray said in a statement. “But the science is clear and the evidence irrefutable: mask-wearing, social distancing, and lmits to social gatherings are vital to helping prevent transmission of the virus.”

On a call, Murray added that widespread mask use likely won’t be enough to drive down spread of the virus in the fall and winter. He said the question, from a policy perspective, is what kind of social distancing restrictions will be most effective, and there’s not enough public data to answer that question, he said.

Daily new cases of Covid-19 in the U.S. have fallen since they peaked in late July at more than 70,000 new cases per day. However, daily new cases appear to have plateaued again at over 40,000 new cases per day, a level of pervasive spread that top health officials have said is worrying headed into the fall. Despite the drop in new cases, the number of deaths caused by Covid-19 everyday in the U.S. has remained high, at nearly 1,000 new deaths per day, according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University.

Murray said daily new cases, both globally and in the U.S., may continue to plateau or even drop through September, but they will likely rise come October.

The group projects the global death toll, which currently stands at 869,600, will rise to roughly 2.8 million by Jan. 1. The best-case scenario — where there’s widespread adoption of masks and other safety precautions — forecasts a worldwide death toll of more than 2 million. The worst case scenario predicts 4 million cumulative global deaths by the end of the year.

IHME’s latest forecast is based on the assumption that cooler weather in the Northern hemisphere will have people spending more time indoors where the coronavirus more easily spreads, keeping the death toll high.

“People in the Northern Hemisphere must be especially vigilant as winter approaches, since the coronavirus, like pneumonia, will be more prevalent in cold climates,” Murray said.

Youyang Gu, a data scientist who runs a competing Covid-19 forecasting model called Covid-19 Projections, said he’s skeptical of IHME’s latest projections because they extend too far into the future. IHME and Gu’s model are both used by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to forecast the trajectory of the pandemic. The CDC gathers projections from dozens of major modelling groups and creates their own “ensemble forecast.”

The CDC’s most recent forecast, published on Thursday, projects that “deaths may decrease nationally over the next four weeks, with 3,300 to 7,500 new deaths reported during the week ending September 26.” It does not provide projections beyond that week.

IHME’s model predicts further out than most of its peers used by the CDC, Gu said. His own model estimates that there will be 220,300 total deaths by Nov. 1. He does not estimate beyond that because it would be “irresponsible,” he said.

“There’s just so much uncertainty... There are too many variables going on and no one really can know for sure what’s going to happen,” he said in a phone interview. “There is just really no data to work off of for a winter season.”


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 7, 2020)

Small Neutralizing Antibody Identified That May Prevent COVID-19 Infection


Researchers at Karolinska Institutet in Sweden have identified a small neutralizing antibody, a so-called nanobody, that has the capacity to block SARS-CoV-2 from entering human cells. The researchers believe this nanobody has the potential to be developed as an antiviral treatment against COVID-19.



scitechdaily.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 8, 2020)

Anyone surprised?









Sturgis Motorcycle Rally is now linked to more than 250,000 cases


One study estimates the public health cost of the super-spreading event is near $12 billion.




www.motherjones.com


----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2020)

Wholey sheyit! Ah, loves this guy!


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 8, 2020)

AstraZeneca Covid-19 vaccine study put on hold due to suspected adverse reaction in participant in the U.K.


AstraZeneca's Covid-19 vaccine study has been put on hold due to a suspected adverse reaction in participant in the U.K.




www.statnews.com


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 8, 2020)

View attachment 4677886


----------



## hillbill (Sep 8, 2020)

Well that is fucking bullshit


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 8, 2020)

On news today .... but figured as much. This whole year is a nightmare tho.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 9, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4677886View attachment 4677887


https://apnews.com/3acb089e6a333e051dbc4a465cb68ee1

WASHINGTON (AP) — Russian intelligence services are using a trio of English-language websites to spread disinformation about the coronavirus pandemic, seeking to exploit a crisis that America is struggling to contain ahead of the presidential election in November, U.S. officials said Tuesday.

Two Russians who have held senior roles in Moscow’s military intelligence service known as the GRU have been identified as responsible for a disinformation effort meant to reach American and Western audiences, U.S. government officials said. They spoke to The Associated Press on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak publicly. 

The information had previously been classified, but officials said it had been downgraded so they could more freely discuss it. Officials said they were doing so now to sound the alarm about the particular websites and to expose what they say is a clear link between the sites and Russian intelligence.

Between late May and early July, one of the officials said, the websites singled out Tuesday published about 150 articles about the pandemic response, including coverage aimed either at propping up Russia or denigrating the U.S.

Among the headlines that caught the attention of U.S. officials were “Russia’s Counter COVID-19 Aid to America Advances Case for Détente,” which suggested that Russia had given urgent and substantial aid to the U.S. to fight the pandemic, and “Beijing Believes COVID-19 is a Biological Weapon,” which amplified statements by the Chinese.

The disclosure comes as the spread of disinformation, including by Russia, is an urgent concern heading into November’s presidential election as U.S. officials look to avoid a repeat of the 2016 contest, when a Russian troll farm launched a covert social media campaign to divide American public opinion and to favor then-candidate Donald Trump over Democratic opponent Hillary Clinton. The U.S. government’s chief counterintelligence executive warned in a rare public statement Friday about Russia’s continued use of internet trolls to advance their goals.

Even apart from politics, the twin crises buffeting the country and much of the world — the pandemic and race relations and protests — have offered fertile territory for misinformation or outfight falsehoods. Trump himself has come under scrutiny for sharing misinformation about a disproven drug for treating the coronavirus in videos that were taken down by Twitter and Facebook.

Officials described the Russian disinformation as part of an ongoing and persistent effort to advance false narratives and cause confusion. 

They did not say whether the effort behind these particular websites was directly related to the November election, though some of the coverage appeared to denigrate Trump’s Democratic challenger, Joe Biden, and called to mind Russian efforts in 2016 to exacerbate race relations in America and drive corruption allegations against U.S. political figures.

Though U.S. officials have warned before about the spread of disinformation tied to the pandemic, they went further on Tuesday by singling out a particular information agency that is registered in Russia, InfoRos, and that operates a series of websites — InfoRos.ru, Infobrics.org and OneWorld.press — that have leveraged the pandemic to promote anti-Western objectives and to spread disinformation. 

Officials say the sites promote their narratives in a sophisticated but insidious effort that they liken to money laundering, where stories in well-written English — and often with pro-Russian sentiment — are cycled through other news sources to conceal their origin and enhance the legitimacy of the information. 

The sites also amplify stories that originate elsewhere, the government officials said.

An email to InfoRos was not immediately returned Tuesday.

Beyond the coronavirus, there’s also a focus on U.S. news, global politics and topical stories of the moment.

A headline Tuesday on InfoRos.ru about the unrest roiling American cities read “Chaos in the Blue Cities,” accompanying a story that lamented how New Yorkers who grew up under the tough-on-crime approach of former Mayors Rudy Giuliani and Michael Bloomberg “and have zero street smarts” must now “adapt to life in high-crime urban areas.”

Another story carried the headline of “Ukrainian Trap for Biden,” and claimed that “Ukrainegate” — a reference to stories surrounding Biden’s son Hunter’s former ties to a Ukraine gas company — “keeps unfolding with renewed vigor.”

U.S. officials have identified two of the people believed to be behind the sites’ operations. The men, Denis Valeryevich Tyurin and Aleksandr Gennadyevich Starunskiy, have previously held leadership roles at InfoRos but have also served in a GRU unit specializing in military psychological intelligence and maintain deep contacts there, the officials said.

InfoRos and One World’s ties to the Russian state have attracted scrutiny in the past from European disinformation analysts.

In 2019, a European Union task force that studies disinformation campaigns identified One World as “a new addition to the pantheon of Moscow-based disinformation outlets.” The task force noted that One World’s content often parrots the Russian state agenda on issues including the war in Syria.

A report published last month by a second, nongovernmental organization, Brussels-based EU DisinfoLab, examined links between InfoRos and One World to Russian military intelligence. The researchers identified technical clues tying their websites to Russia and identified some financial connections between InfoRos and the government.

“InfoRos is evolving in a shady grey zone, where regular information activities are mixed with more controversial actions that could be quite possibly linked to the Russian state’s information operations,” the report’s authors concluded.

On its English-language Facebook page, InfoRos describes itself as an “Information agency: world through the eyes of Russia.”


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2020)

Keep up that trump Russia First Chant


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2020)

Fox and Friends is calling hairy primates


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 9, 2020)

Italy has contacted tRUmp virus survivors and over half have say they still haven't fully recovered.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 9, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4678297


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 9, 2020)

I thought young athletes were immune to the tRUmp virus.










College football player Jamain Stephens dies at age 20 - ProFootballTalk


Jamain Stephens, a football player at California University of Pennsylvania and the son of a former Steelers first round-draft pick, has died at the age of 20 of what was initially described as COVID-19 complications but was later said to be unconfirmed.Stephens had played the last three seasons...




profootballtalk.nbcsports.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 9, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4677886View attachment 4677887


Funny. Especially considering the deaths are most definitely understated.

Florida, for example, only counts the deaths of permanent residents living in the state.









Trust Index: News 6 discovers discrepancy in COVID-19 deaths reported in Florida


News 6 has discovered a discrepancy in COVID-19 deaths reported across the state of Florida.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 9, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Funny. Especially considering the deaths are most definitely understated.
> 
> Florida, for example, only counts the deaths of permanent residents living in the state.
> 
> ...



In other news, I still refuse to wear a fear mask in stores. Am I going to hell?


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I thought young athletes were immune to the tRUmp virus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad news for his family etc., but an anomaly. 

Your "smoking gun" is lame, like a dog that can climb trees or the equivalent of a dedicated smokers rationalization. 

"No really my great uncle smoked 7 packs a day and HE lived to be 97".


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 9, 2020)

I see the mentally disturbed and retarded racist is trying his best to ruin another thread with his dementia ramblings


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 9, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> In other news, I still refuse to wear a fear mask in stores. Am I going to hell?


I don’t believe in the concept of heaven or hell so I would have to say no, you’re not going to hell.

That doesn’t mean you’re any less of an asshole though. My belief is that you should concern yourself more about being a shit stain on society than whether or not you go to hell.

You know, worry about the things you can control.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 10, 2020)

Oh gee, looks like the russians got caught lying again, what a surprise.










Scientists question ‘strange’ data in Russian coronavirus vaccine trial after 'unlikely' patterns


A group of experts have questioned the reliability of data published by Russian scientists on early clinical trials of its 'Sputnik V' coronavirus vaccine.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2020)

Robert Roy is apparently months behind what trump knew.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 10, 2020)

The unibomber burns his own shit for heat.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2020)

Every Republican in Congress has blood on their hands, except Romney.

trump could have been gone in February (not sure of constitutional details in removing a president after impeachment). Is Pence a piece of shit? Yes. Would Pence have done a better job handling the pandemic? Absolutely.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t believe in the concept of heaven or hell so I would have to say no, you’re not going to hell.
> 
> That doesn’t mean you’re any less of an asshole though. My belief is that you should concern yourself more about being a shit stain on society than whether or not you go to hell.
> 
> You know, worry about the things you can control.


If it weren't safe for me to wear a mask, would that be okay with you ?

Also my going to hell question was not meant in a literal sense. I'm going to be composted and used to enrich the soil. 

How does me being an asshole have anything to do with wearing a mask or not ?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> If it weren't safe for me to wear a mask, would that be okay with you ?
> 
> Also my going to hell question was not meant in a literal sense. I'm going to be composted and used to enrich the soil.
> 
> How does me being an asshole have anything to do with wearing a mask or not ?


How can you still not get it?????

Wearing a mask mitigates the spread. Wearing a mask isn’t about protecting you, it’s about protecting others. When you go into a store without wearing a mask you are potentially endangering other people..........and that’s why not wearing a mask has everything to do with you being an asshole.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Also my going to hell question was not meant in a literal sense. I'm going to be composted and used to enrich the soil.


Finally, in your death, you will have made a legitimate contribution to society.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> How can you still not get it?????
> 
> Wearing a mask mitigates the spread. Wearing a mask isn’t about protecting you, it’s about protecting others. When you go into a store without wearing a mask you are potentially endangering other people..........and that’s why not wearing a mask has everything to do with you being an asshole.


What if wearing a mask isn't safe for me though? 

Should everybody clear out of the store so those who aren't safe wearing masks can shop? 

I mean, "if we can save just one life" , right? (that's sarcasm on my part)


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> What if wearing a mask isn't safe for me though?
> 
> Should everybody clear out of the store so those who aren't safe wearing masks can shop?
> 
> I mean, "if we can save just one life" , right? (that's sarcasm on my part)


Can’t get Costco to deliver to the cabin?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Finally, in your death, you will have made a legitimate contribution to society.


I give food away to hungry people and respect others rights to self determine, been doing that for years. 

I've made lots of voluntary charitable acts, sometimes breaking a stupid law to do so. Is that wrong?


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Can’t get Costco to deliver to the cabin?


Not a Costco kind of guy, local food for me...but I do like a cup of coffee, gasoline and a few things that are hard to produce in my locale. Bananas, citrus, etc. 

So if it's okay to force everyone to wear a mask to "protect" the infinitesimal number of people who might die from it, why isn't it okay to force others to get the fuck out of a store so I can safely shop without a mask ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


That's sad, but a huge statistical outlier. More young people probably die from having a hamster inserted in their rectum than from covid 1984. (I admit I am hypothesizing for a sensational effect, but I'm guessing the hamsters don't think it's funny)


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 10, 2020)

Multidrug-Resistant <em>Candida auris</em> Infections in Critically Ill Coronavirus Disease Patients, India, April–July 2020


<em>Candida auris</em> Infections and Coronavirus Disease




wwwnc.cdc.gov


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2020)

Please send me the infinitesimal amount of $192,000.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Please send me the infinitesimal amount of $192,000.


Thank you for asking politely, however I am unwilling to fulfill your request. 

However if you wait just awhile for more Federal Reserve inflationary "money" expansion, I may reconsider.


----------



## bundee1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> In other news, I still refuse to wear a fear mask in stores. Am I going to hell?


Yes that and the pedophilia.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Can’t get Costco to deliver to the cabin?


it says he's in saskatchewan wtf is there..?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Thank you for asking politely, however I am unwilling to fulfill your request.
> 
> However if you wait just awhile for more Federal Reserve inflationary "money" expansion, I may reconsider.
> 
> ...


Bitcoin?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Not a Costco kind of guy, local food for me...but I do like a cup of coffee, gasoline and a few things that are hard to produce in my locale. Bananas, citrus, etc.


All of these things can easily be obtained if wearing a mask is “unhealthy” for you.

Why all the intrigue, Bob? You’ve been painfully obvious about your mental and moral afflictions. What is your health condition? Is wearing a mask really unsafe for you? It seems strange to me that someone who smokes pot would not be able to wear a mask.

I suspect it’s not a health issue at all and you just prefer to be a shit stain on society.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it says he's in saskatchewan wtf is there..?


Not a lot. The perfect environment for him.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303981542801174530


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 10, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303981542801174530


Just like in those scifi flicks - hazmat goons grabbing “ the infected “ ....now a reality.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it says he's in saskatchewan wtf is there..?


Prairie, they visit Winnipeg to see trees, if yer dog runs away you can still see him in the distance 2 days later...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> All of these things can easily be obtained if wearing a mask is “unhealthy” for you.
> 
> Why all the intrigue, Bob? You’ve been painfully obvious about your mental and moral afflictions. What is your health condition? Is wearing a mask really unsafe for you? *It seems strange to me that someone who smokes pot would not be able to wear a mask.*
> 
> I suspect it’s not a health issue at all and you just prefer to be a shit stain on society.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> What if wearing a mask isn't safe for me though?
> 
> Should everybody clear out of the store so those who aren't safe wearing masks can shop?
> 
> I mean, "if we can save just one life" , right? (that's sarcasm on my part)


No, but that person should call ahead and pre-order so that the store can go around the store getting what the person ordered and bring it out to them if they have a medical condition stopping them from wearing a mask safely. 

People have to suck it up and start to understand that this is one of those times that we learn as a society we need to do things a bit smarter because how we are acting is unsafe. Same reason we developed plumbing as a species.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> I give food away to hungry people and respect others rights to self determine, been doing that for years.
> 
> I've made lots of voluntary charitable acts, sometimes breaking a stupid law to do so. Is that wrong?


I don't believe you've done anything altuistic/noble that hasnsn't directly benifited you.
It doesn't seem too fit your profile.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2020)

Only a fool or a selfish prick would have a problem wearing a mask.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2020)

*Watch All In With Chris Hayes Highlights: September 9 | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2020)

Opinion: Why Canada flattened the curve -- and the US didn't


Michael Bociurkiw writes that as the US has struggled to flatten the curve on the coronavirus pandemic, its neighbor to the north -- Canada -- has successfully managed to slow the spread of Covid-19.




www.cnn.com





*Why Canada flattened the curve -- and the US didn't*


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I don't believe you've done anything altuistic/noble that hasnsn't directly benifited you.
> It doesn't seem too fit your profile.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> No, but that person should call ahead and pre-order so that the store can go around the store getting what the person ordered and bring it out to them if they have a medical condition stopping them from wearing a mask safely.


Masks are like pacifiers though and often serve as a psychological crutch, not to mention a political statement.

If government stayed out of it, there would be some retailers with mask policies and some without. That would be a more peaceful way of dealing with it. Of course since major media is owned by the same people that "own" government, and they want to foment crisis my idea will not be allowed.

Being forced to wear a mask isn't safe though, since it contains a threat for noncompliance to otherwise peaceful people.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Masks are like pacifiers though and often serve as a psychological crutch, not to mention a political statement.
> 
> If government stayed out of it, there would be some retailers with mask policies and some without. That would be a more peaceful way of dealing with it. Of course since major media is owned by the same people that "own" government, and they want to foment crisis my idea will not be allowed.
> 
> Being forced to wear a mask isn't safe though, since it contains a threat for noncompliance to otherwise peaceful people.


Just because you say something doesn't make it true. 

Nobody is 'forcing' you to wear a mask. You can still operate without going into stores if you can't wear a mask. You are just pushing a false shitty narrative.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Just because you say something doesn't make it true.
> 
> Nobody is 'forcing' you to wear a mask. You can still operate without going into stores if you can't wear a mask. You are just pushing a false shitty narrative.


So you're okay with masks, lockdowns and quarantines as "suggestions" rather than orders ?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> So you're okay with masks, lockdowns and quarantines as "suggestions" rather than orders ?


Your lame attempt to pretend like responsible actions that are needed during a pandemic are hurting your freedom is just sad. You can call ahead and order online if you don't want to wear a mask to keep people around you safe and not feel terrorized by you breathing all your potentially super spreading moisture out of your pie hole. 

It is ok, you don't have to be a dick to everyone just because you can be.


----------



## bundee1 (Sep 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Your lame attempt to pretend like responsible actions that are needed during a pandemic are hurting your freedom is just sad. You can call ahead and order online if you don't want to wear a mask to keep people around you safe and not feel terrorized by you breathing all your potentially super spreading moisture out of your pie hole.
> 
> It is ok, you don't have to be a dick to everyone just because you can be.


He's that asshole.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Your lame attempt to pretend like responsible actions that are needed during a pandemic are hurting your freedom is just sad. You can call ahead and order online if you don't want to wear a mask to keep people around you safe and not feel terrorized by you breathing all your potentially super spreading moisture out of your pie hole.
> 
> It is ok, you don't have to be a dick to everyone just because you can be.


Would it be responsible of government to mandate allowable body fat percentages, since we know obesity related causes kill more people than covid alone ?

Pie hole !!! ??? My breath smells manly and virile, if you got a whiff of it, your hair would grow thicker, stomach would flatten, immune system improve and your testosterone level would soar.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Would it be responsible of government to mandate allowable body fat percentages, since we know obesity related causes kill more people than covid alone ?
> 
> Pie hole !!! ??? My breath smells manly and virile, if you got a whiff of it, your hair would grow thicker, stomach would flatten, immune system improve and your testosterone level would soar.


Can you super spread obesity because Dear Leader keeps having super spreader events and lying to his cult? No. No you can't.

You are clearly not in the right with wearing a mask and put people around you in danger by not mitigating the spread of your mouth emissions.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Can you super spread obesity because Dear Leader keeps having super spreader events and lying to his cult? No. No you can't.
> 
> You are clearly not in the right with wearing a mask and put people around you in danger by not mitigating the spread of your mouth emissions.


I think Trump is a clown though. 

You have choice though, if a business had a "we don't give a fuck if you wear a mask or not" policy couldn't YOU go someplace else or stay home or have your stuff brought out to you while you tremble uncontrollably in your car imagining you are flirting with death every time you haven't donned your fear mask ?


----------



## waktoo (Sep 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Only a fool or a selfish prick would have a problem wearing a mask.


Covidtards whining about violation of their freedom because they're first asked, and then mandated (due to lack of responsible citizenship), to wear a mask in public during a global fucking pandemic...

Why no fake rage directed towards, "No Shirt, No Shoes, No Service"....

Idiots.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> I think Trump is a clown though.
> 
> You have choice though, if a business had a "we don't give a fuck if you wear a mask or not" policy couldn't YOU go someplace else or stay home or have your stuff brought out to you while you tremble uncontrollably in your car imagining you are flirting with death every time you haven't donned your fear mask ?


You trying to make fun of people who are trying to be safe and not spread this virus is bullshit, shortsighted, and shitty. And obvious.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

waktoo said:


> Covidtards whining about violation of their freedom because they're first asked, and then mandated (due to lack of responsible citizenship), to wear a mask in public during a global fucking pandemic...
> 
> Why no fake rage directed towards, "No Shirt, No Shoes, No Service"....
> 
> Idiots.


Except it's not really a pandemic, it's a puppet show. 

If a business wants you to wear a shirt or shoes etc. and isn't under duress from government to adopt that policy, I would try hard to respect their policy. Except that's not what's going on.

Do you wear your mask to bed ? How do you suck your thumb then?


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You trying to make fun of people who are trying to be safe and not spread this virus is bullshit, shortsighted, and shitty. And obvious.



I'm all for personal safety, which is why I think it's wrong to be blindly obedient to authority.

You have every right to wear a mask if that makes you feel less fearful. You have no right to dictate that's how other people will treat their property and themselves though. 

I'm not trying to make fun of people, I AM making fun of people.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm all for personal safety, which is why I think it's wrong to be blindly obedient to authority.
> 
> You have every right to wear a mask if that makes you feel less fearful. You have no right to dictate that's how other people will treat their property and themselves though.
> 
> I'm not trying to make fun of people, I AM making fun of people.


Your stupid little trolls about wearing a mask being about being 'fearful' is wrong. It is about keeping others safe that are working in a dangerous situation.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Can you super spread obesity because Dear Leader keeps having super spreader events and lying to his cult? No. No you can't.


Donald Trump "spreading obesity" by feeding a visiting football team crap from McDonalds.

So, yes, Trump can spread obesity.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Your stupid little trolls about wearing a mask being about being 'fearful' is wrong. It is about keeping others safe that are working in a dangerous situation.


Safe from a statistically improbable death from Covid, while truckloads of obese people die everyday !!???

C'mon man, Fat lives matter !!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> major media is owned by the same people that "own" government, and they want to foment crisis


oh look another jew hating neo nazi conspiracy theory


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Safe from a statistically improbable death from Covid, while truckloads of obese people die everyday !!???
> 
> C'mon man, Fat lives matter !!!!




Ok troll.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> oh look another jew hating neo nazi conspiracy theory



Murray Rothbard disagrees with you. You must hate Jews.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Murray Rothbard disagrees with you. You must hate Jews.
> 
> View attachment 4680110


LMAO the propaganda machine that is the Von MIses institute, tricking feeble minded people into believing their 'math is bad' economic bullshit is your fallback?

You going to try to convince people contrails are real next?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2020)

Contrails are real, really.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Contrails are real, really.


Sure, regular pollution from burning millions of gallons of jet fuel in the sky where the super hot pollutants are being pumped out the back of the engines causing trails pollution that can be seen from the ground.

But not the government is creating crazy chemicals to get loaded up and secretly spread across our world to change things because the super elite are trying to whatever crazy shit people are tricked into believing. 






Sorry if you were just being sarcastic and I misunderstood.

It always amazes me when people believe that government is dumping chemicals in the air to change our weather patterns but don't believe in human pollution caused global climate change.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2020)

Chemtrails are not real.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> LMAO the propaganda machine that is the Von MIses institute, tricking feeble minded people into believing their 'math is bad' economic bullshit is your fallback?
> 
> You going to try to convince people contrails are real next?


No, I'm going to continue trying to convince people that they own themselves, but they don't own other people. It's always the feeble minded that need the most convincing...like you.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2020)

Not very convincing


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> No, I'm going to continue trying to convince people that they own themselves, but they don't own other people. It's always the feeble minded that need the most convincing...like you.









"Own" is just another human definition if we took your stupidity to the ultimate position, everything we do is made up. 

Your position on masks (taking the most idiotic position and then pretending like it has anything to do with reality) is irresponsible and extremely unsafe for the people around you. 

Your death cult bullshit is causing hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths in our country and harming us all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Not very convincing


he loses every debate he’s in because he’s a retard


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 10, 2020)

https://media.tenor.com/images/35fa7e460c78c6880657b14efebd4c61/tenor.gif


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 10, 2020)

Fuck Trump



Married Couple Die of Coronavirus 4 Minutes Apart, Holding Hands for the Last Time: 'They Were a Blessing'


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 10, 2020)

Reporter bosses up on chump ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304148164262408192


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 10, 2020)

*CNN cuts away from White House press briefing, says Kayleigh McEnany is 'lying’ ..... ( Link Below ) ....*

LYING BITCH


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2020)

*Woodward's Tapes, Trump's Covid Admissions & a Homicide Prosecutor's Take on Criminal Liability*





With the release of Bob Woodward's recorded conversations with Donald Trump, it's time to revisit Trump's potential criminal liability for the resulting coronavirus deaths. As a 30-year federal prosecutor (22 years handling murder cases in Washington, DC), here is a review of the legal elements of the crimes of manslaughter and second degree murder. Please have a look at how Donald Trump's conduct compares to the elements of those two crimes.


----------



## CloudHidden (Sep 11, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Would it be responsible of government to mandate allowable body fat percentages, since we know obesity related causes kill more people than covid alone ?
> 
> Pie hole !!! ??? My breath smells manly and virile, if you got a whiff of it, your hair would grow thicker, stomach would flatten, immune system improve and your testosterone level would soar.


Duh. Well of course it would be the responsible thing for the government to do. Especially when government funds go toward medical costs associated with the diseases associated with obesity. Things most cardiovascular disease and diabetes are food borne illnesses. While they're at it they could do something about allowing corporations to keep producing and marketing the poisonous shit they pass off as "food".


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 11, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Duh. Well of course it would be the responsible thing for the government to do. Especially when government funds go toward medical costs associated with the diseases associated with obesity. Things most cardiovascular disease and diabetes are food borne illnesses. While they're at it they could do something about allowing corporations to keep producing and marketing the poisonous shit they pass off as "food".


So there should be regulations on what free people can and cannot put into their own bodies then ?


----------



## waktoo (Sep 11, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> he loses every debate he’s in because he’s a retard


Since when do false narratives, hypotheticals, and wild speculation qualify as debate?

The retard part is accurate, however.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 11, 2020)

waktoo said:


> Since when do false narratives, hypotheticals, and wild speculation qualify as debate?
> 
> The retard part is accurate, however.


Okay let's debate. 

Here is my premise, government grants itself rights that none of the people it claims to represent have. That is a mathematical impossibility and exemplifies mental capture of government advocates and / or willful deceit. 

Also, you are a rude person and probably suffer from delusions. That is not part of my debate though, I'm offering that as titillation in the interim while you form your lame and easily deconstructed counter argument.

Your turn. refute my premise.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 11, 2020)

I am fine that individuals are not able to declare war or to levy their own taxes. Silly shit.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I am fine that individuals are not able to declare war or to levy their own taxes. Silly shit.


So if individuals don't have a right to declare wars of aggression (use offensive force as opposed to defensive force) or levy taxes how could any individual possibly delegate that nonexistent right to a "representative" ?

Don't you have to possess a right in order to delegate it ? YES, YOU DO

By the way I am eating a delicious nothing burger, would you like a bite ? Oh wait, I can't give you a bite, because a nothing burger doesn't exist. Sorry.


Okay, you're done. next clown please .


----------



## hillbill (Sep 11, 2020)

War of Aggression is not what we are discussing here. Of course, government has the right and power and often the duty to do those things individuals are not allowed to do. Anarchy is a poor “solution”, even in Clownville.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> War of Aggression is not what we are discussing here. Of course, government has the right and power and often the duty to do those things individuals are not allowed to do. Anarchy is a poor “solution”, even in Clownville.


Government may have the power, but power acquired thru threats of violence against otherwise peaceful people is not rightful. Therefore an involuntary government in that situation does not have "the right". 

Government, an involuntary organization, wherein it assumes consent when none is actually given, IS in a sense, a perpetual and omnipresent war of aggression. If I told you I started an organization to protect you, and gave you no choice to not belong, and then threatened to hurt you if you didn't comply, about how "protected" would you be?

I'm not sure we have the same definition for "anarchy" either. Could you define your meaning please so we can have some clarity?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2020)

"certain" special elites control the federal reserve, the money supply, the media, and the government but im not pushing some neo nazi jew hating conspiracy theory!


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 11, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> "certain" special elites control the federal reserve, the money supply, the media, and the government but im not pushing some neo nazi jew hating conspiracy theory!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 11, 2020)

?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 11, 2020)

*North Korea issues shoot-to-kill orders to prevent virus: US ..... *

Well looks like North Korea is taking care of COVID issues by means of a bullet or two ...... 

Pyongyang closed its border with China in January to try to prevent the coronavirus from entering
North Korean authorities have issued shoot-to-kill orders to prevent the coronavirus entering the country from China, according to the commander of US forces in the South.

The impoverished North -- whose crumbling health system would struggle to cope with a major virus outbreak -- has not confirmed a single case of the disease that has swept the world since first emerging in China, the North's key ally.

Pyongyang closed its border with China in January to try to prevent contamination, and in July state media said it had raised its state of emergency to the maximum level.


The North introduced a new "_*buffer zone, one or two kilometers up on the Chinese border,"*_ Abrams told an online conference organized by the Center for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) in Washington on Thursday.

*"They've got North Korean SOF (Special Operations Forces) out there. ... Strike forces, they've got shoot-to-kill orders in place."*

The border closure had effectively "accelerated the effects" of economic sanctions imposed on the North over its nuclear programs, he added, with imports from China plunging 85 percent.

The isolated country is also grappling with the aftermath of Typhoon Maysak, with its state media reporting more than 2,000 houses have been destroyed or inundated.

As a result, Abrams did not expect to see any major provocations from Pyongyang in the near future, although he said it might show off a new weapons system at next month's celebrations of the 75th anniversary of the founding of Kim Jong Un's ruling party.

"The regime right now –- the military -– is focused principally on getting their country recovered and to help mitigate the risk of Covid-19," he said.

"We're not seeing any indications right now of any sort of lashing out."

But CSIS published on its website a satellite image of North Korea's Sinpo South naval shipyard, which its experts believe shows activity that could indicate preparations for a test of a submarine-launched ballistic missile.

A new North Korean missile test would be yet another sign of the lack of progress in denuclearization talks between the US and Pyongyang, which have been stalled despite multiple meetings between Kim and US President Donald Trump.

Trump, who is seeking reelection in November, was the first sitting US leader to meet a member of the Kim dynasty, which has ruled North Korea since its founding.

*On Thursday, Trump tweeted, without further explanation: "Kim Jong Un is in good health. Never underestimate him!"*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 11, 2020)

You can just see the aura of lies just radiating from this bitch ..... she’s another one of the cronie crew that should end up in a prison jumper. Just want to give this bimbo a righteous “ Glasgow Kiss “ to her forehead.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2020)

South Dakota governor takes federal COVID-19 rescue cash, spends $5M of it on tourism ad
The 30-second ad is designed to draw people to the state, at a time when many regions are hoping to keep visitor numbers to a minimum

Read in National Post: https://apple.news/AmDEeA-MiQ0uxecoSg3m-nA


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 12, 2020)

COVID-19 #CoronaVirus Infographic Datapack — Information is Beautiful


Updated daily, now with global vaccination stats




informationisbeautiful.net


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> South Dakota governor takes federal COVID-19 rescue cash, spends $5M of it on tourism ad
> The 30-second ad is designed to draw people to the state, at a time when many regions are hoping to keep visitor numbers to a minimum
> 
> Read in National Post: https://apple.news/AmDEeA-MiQ0uxecoSg3m-nA


C3 is their tourism motto Come Catch Covid! They are in a hard fought battle with North Dakota for Covid capital of the world. The people of this state will most likely fail the national IQ test, not even Donald can fuck em hard enough to knock some sense into em. Now think how much these morons depend on the USPS for everything imaginable and the fact that Donald is fucking them over personally. Shit, rural red state voters might be affected the most by fucking up the USPS, I'm pretty sure blue states or purple ones with democratic secretaries of state, will have plenty of ballot drop off boxes, more in urban areas. There might be 100 million ballots handled by the USPS over 2 months, but the USPS processes and delivers over 475 million pieces of mail a day and many ballots have already been received in some states.

Donald's efforts to fuck up the USPS might back fire on him affecting more of his voters than democratic ones. I figure the only issues will be in red states where they are going to try to cheat, but bear in mind congressmen, and state politicians are on many ballots along with a slew of senators, it ain't just Donald. The blue states will have no problem getting their results certified by congress in December as required by the constitution and seating their congressional delegations on Jan 2nd. If there are USPS ballot delivery issues, it will tend to affect the GOP more than the democrats, most democratic voters are voting early and dropping it off if the can. Others will wait in lines for many hours, masks, lawn chairs, umbrellas and lunches, in black areas of red states, the white folks will just stroll into plentiful polling places, no hours long lines for them. The black folks are highly motivated though, as is anybody with brains enough to see what and who Trump is.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 12, 2020)

Biden on Covid: What did he know and when did he know it?

asked by Karl Rove? could that have been him?


----------



## CloudHidden (Sep 12, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> So there should be regulations on what free people can and cannot put into their own bodies then ?


No. I didn't say that, and neither did you. You said "responsible" for government to mandate. Kinda like the mandated mask thing it wouldn't make any difference.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 13, 2020)

Covid-19 May Cause Prolonged Gut Infection, Scientists Say


Covid-19 patients have active and prolonged gut viral infection, even in the absence of gastrointestinal symptoms, scientists found.




www.bloomberg.com














Googling for Gut Symptoms Predicts Covid Hot Spots, Study Finds


Internet searches on gastrointestinal symptoms predicted a rise in Covid-19 cases weeks later, researchers at Massachusetts General Hospital found, demonstrating a novel early warning system for hot spots of the pandemic disease.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 13, 2020)

India has taken over as the top spot for infections and deaths, so much for the rights talking point of it's just killing fat people.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2020)

Face masks could be giving people Covid-19 immunity, researchers suggest
Download the free Telegraph app

Read in The Telegraph: https://apple.news/An9uNFDcwSTi7dD5kk9hCrg


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Face masks could be giving people Covid-19 immunity, researchers suggest
> Download the free Telegraph app
> 
> Read in The Telegraph: https://apple.news/An9uNFDcwSTi7dD5kk9hCrg


It might give the immune system time to react in subtle ways, kinda like a vaccine using micro doses of the pathogen in some cases, not enough to infect, but enough to partly train the immune system, a heads up if you will. An interesting conjecture, mortality rates are down, but there are supportive treatments now that contribute to this, as do antiviral therapies and drugs. Also the data on mortality rates falling is in summer, when vitamin D levels are highest in the northern populations. 40% of the US population is Vitamin D deficient, winter is coming and there is mounting evidence that vitamin D deficiency can led to bad covid out comes.

Masks are a good idea for many reasons, any government that does not mandate them inside public places is failing in its responsibility to protect the public health.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 13, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Chemtrails are not real.


Yes they are
But you need to drop enough acid too see them.
That's the secret


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 13, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Face masks could be giving people Covid-19 immunity, researchers suggest
> Download the free Telegraph app
> 
> Read in The Telegraph: https://apple.news/An9uNFDcwSTi7dD5kk9hCrg



Wow, Canada is certainly a backwards country!

We stopped using the telegraph 100 years ago.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> India has taken over as the top spot for infections and deaths, so much for the rights talking point of it's just killing fat people.


they don't have this:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Wow, Canada is certainly a backwards country!
> 
> We stopped using the telegraph 100 years ago.


We're upgrading from the 4 drum network


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2020)

*Glenn Kirschner: Trump's guilt of 250k counts of 2nd degree murder.*





MSNBC Legal Analyst, Glenn Kirschner, talks about Trump's culpability in the growing number of American deaths due to COVID.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Glenn Kirschner: Trump's guilt of 250k counts of 2nd degree murder.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well once it gets to too many to name- you've got to go with crimes against humanity.

<shrug>'who knew..?'


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm posting this pile shit on this thread for posterity.






In 100 years when this thread is historical & in the Library of Congress/Trump's Presidential Library (  ) I want people too know what miserable, lying sub-humans Pirro & Trump actually were.

If you want to watch this interview, be forewarned, be ready to puke.

49 more days until this curse Trump is voted out & Pirro is also out of a job hopefully.


----------



## topcat (Sep 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm posting this pile shit on this thread for posterity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, oh...I'm gunna hurl! Well, I was warned. That Pirro person is a male, many people say. She's going under the knife in a very short period of time, I hear. It's a hahribble situation, hahribble. You look around and you see what's going on...well I don't want to panic anyone...that I can tell you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2020)

They don't fuck with covid fools in La Bell Province.









You Can Now Get Fined $4,500 for Not Wearing a Mask in This Canadian City


In an effort to prevent a second wave of COVID-19 affecting Quebec, officials for the city have approved new rules that will allow police to issue fines for people who don't wear masks in public places.




www.newsweek.com





*You Can Now Get Fined $4,500 for Not Wearing a Mask in This North American City*

In an effort to prevent a second wave of COVID-19 affecting Quebec, officials for the city have approved new rules that will allow police to issue fines for people who don't wear masks in public places.

The Montreal Gazette reported that Public Security Minister Genevievé Guilbault shared that the Cabinet gave the approval for police to issue tickets to people that didn't wear face coverings when at indoor public places.

In a tweet announcing the rule on Friday afternoon, Guilbault wrote that while many residents in her city had respected the rules, the police will enforce the penalty for people that won't listen.

"The vast majority of Quebecers respect health rules and I thank them for that. For the [unwilling], the fines for refusing to wear the mask in indoor public places will be from $400 to $6,000. This tool will be available to police from tomorrow," she wrote.

The high end of those fines translates from $6,000 Canadian dollars to $4,553.22 in U.S. dollars at the current exchange rate, according to Google Finance. The minimum fine of $400 in Canadian dollars equals $303.55 in American dollars.

Quebec Premier (the head of the government in the province) François Legault spoke about the precautions that must be taken to prevent a second wave during a press conference on Friday. Legault said that combatting the virus was important if Quebecers wanted to return to normal life. "If we want to return to a normal life, if we want to take up challenges like that of the economy, well, there is something like a prerequisite, there is a kind of first condition which is to have control of this pandemic, there, to stop the spread of the virus as much as possible," he said.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 15, 2020)

Updated: Pitt scientists host press conference on discovery of antibody for Covid-19 drug, revealing more details plus timeline


They hope to use it to both treat those who have COVID-19, and to prevent infection in vulnerable populations.




nextpittsburgh.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Updated: Pitt scientists host press conference on discovery of antibody for Covid-19 drug, revealing more details plus timeline
> 
> 
> They hope to use it to both treat those who have COVID-19, and to prevent infection in vulnerable populations.
> ...


Dunno how long it might be before the rubber meets the road on this one, but monoclonal antibody therapy is a proven technology and there are several effective antibodies from Llamas and sheep for instance that are similar small sized and very effective too.

The longer you can avoid getting this bug the better your chances of survival if you do. Get rid of Trump and your odds of catching covid will go way down in the first 90 days after the inauguration. I figure if Joe wins and especially if he has a mandate, he will start short circuiting Trump, you normally have one president at a time, but for a time you might have two, there have been no transition meetings as required. If Donald loses all his minions and henchmen will run for the door and Donald will be dealing directly with career people, who will call Joe first. Donald will try to leave as big a mess as he can, he will burn the shining city on the hill to the fucking ground, Joe will need to step in and stop him.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 16, 2020)

Maybe something we should do here.










Eight people in Indonesia who refused to wear face masks ordered to dig graves for COVID-19 victims as punishment


“There are only three available gravediggers at the moment, so I thought I might as well put these people to work with them,” an official said.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Maybe something we should do here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The holes would be filled with morons in red MAGA hats, most doing the first real work in their lives. You'd have to stand over the cocksuckers with a whip in one hand and a shotgun in the other though, a shock collar would be helpful too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 16, 2020)

Fuck these anti mask morons. Remember that wedding reception in Maine where they broke all the rules. There are now 7 dead tied to that event that didn't even attend, hope the happy couple can live with killing 7 people. I hope someone sends them a card every year on their anniversary to remind them they killed those people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2020)

Donald should go nuts over this!  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Woodward: Trump Failed Himself, He Failed The Country And The GOP | Morning Joe | MSNBC*






Washington Post journalist and author of the new book 'Rage,' Bob Woodward, discusses his series of interviews with the president and why he says Trump he failed himself, the country, the Republican Party and the office of the presidency.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks to the deep state, no vaccines before Election Day. I expect the same timeline for Canada and other countries as well. 

Most Americans probably won't be able to get a Covid-19 vaccine until mid-2021, CDC director says








'Mix of science and politics' leading to people's uncertainty about Covid-19 vaccine, NIH director says | CNN


The hesitancy of many people to get a Covid-19 vaccine when it becomes available is an issue that needs to be urgently addressed, National Institutes of Health Director Dr. Francis Collins said Wednesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2020)

More pearls of wisdom from the great leader, Woodward is gonna make a killing, but this son of a prosecutor and judge, might be prosecuting in his own way. He has damaged Donald at a crucial time and along with other recent scandals centered around disrespecting the military and vets, it will hopefully keep Biden's lead a wide one. If Donald loses Florida, it could be all over on election night and they count mail in ballots very quickly there, losing Florida would cause the TV networks to call the election for Trump on election night.

Woodward is doing Donald in his own unique way, Donald's brain calcified in the 80's and Woodward was legendary for a long time starting in the 70's an important person in Donald's little mind. Donald still has news dumps on Friday nights FFS, he thinks journalists don't work weekends and the only news it TV network news. Today news is 24/7 and the senior journalists and pundits hit the ground running on Monday morning with the story anyway, leading with the weekend news.

This interview and fresh recordings made news recently, Colbert is as good as the news, most late night comics will tell ya what is happening better than the news. Donald was made for comedy more than news, he spouts his own original material daily.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bob Woodward: President Trump Ridiculed Me For Mentioning Black Lives Matter*





Bob Woodward, author of the new book "Rage," describes a conversation in which the President expressed his deep disdain for the Black Lives Matter movement.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 17, 2020)

It's been six months now since I started this fucked up thread.
On that day, there were 3 positive case's of COVID-19 in this Nation & as I am typing this right now we are at 199,746 dead as a result of Trump's virus with 6,724,179 infected, & by the time I post this, it is almost/will be a certainty that 200,000 souls will have perished as a direct result of Trump's failure as a Human/POTUS.
Then, if COVID-19 wasn't enough to shatter the psyche of the USA, we have experienced the National/World wide rage expressed over the murder of George Floyd, resulting in the worst violence in America's cities in decade's.
Coupled with Mother Nature's assault with Fire/Storm on major sections of this country, such as in California/Washington/Oregon/Alabama/ Mississippi/Louisiana/ Florida/Texas this country is in a very fucked up place right now, a place that it will take decades to recover from.
This has been the Summer of Hell for sure, the worst time that I have ever existed in as a American citizen in my opinion, & sad too say, it's looks like it's going to get fucking worse.
I really pity Biden, he's going to inherit a hellscape.
Anyways, please try to stay safe & strong & peace out.
Anyone like Motown?
I do (turn it up & sing along, you'll feel better  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 17, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> The NHL has called off the season for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Not that anybody is going to notice.


I'll fucking notice.
I've been bringing my son to see hockey games for almost 20 years & now it's over for the foreseeable future.
This shit fucking sucks


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 17, 2020)

Ain't never too much Motown


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 21, 2020)

Of course they will, you need protection when you're cutting corners.










HHS secretary says all 'Warp Speed' vaccines will have 'liability protection' from lawsuits


Pharmaceutical companies that produce COVID-19 vaccines through the federal government's "Warp Speed" program will automatically have liability protection, Health and Human Services (HHS) Secretary Alex Azar said on Monday.Azar was asked about the progress of COVID-19 vaccine trials during an...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## CloudHidden (Sep 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Of course they will, you need protection when you're cutting corners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just another form of corporate welfare. Man, those corporations sure do like their free shit.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 22, 2020)

Sacrificing Chicken and Pork Plant employees as “Essential Workers” and not allowing any distancing for the sake of stockholders was and is as fucking heartless and immoral as it gets.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 22, 2020)

Fuck the elderly or one's with preexisting conditions, they really are useless & about to die anyway, right?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308209927274536961


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 23, 2020)

200,000 Americans fucking dead as of today, and we're still hearing this bullshit from this cunt


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Sacrificing Chicken and Pork Plant employees as “Essential Workers” and not allowing any distancing for the sake of stockholders was and is as fucking *heartless and immoral as it gets.*


he's gonna fvck us up so we can't go back; talking about 'disappearing and won't see me again' at the rally if not re-elected? he's got nothing to lose.

he pulled Ivana's hair out BY THE CHUNKS and RAPED HER after his unsuccessful scalp surgery; it was her doctor.

i don't know what it's going to be but we may not be able to talk after..the BTK killer's daughter wrote an article about the striking similarities between her father and Trumpy*..let that sink in..a serial killers daughter had to write an article to try to bring us to our senses.

this article is as spot on as it gets; some act upon their urges and others just torture those in their lives.









Psychopath-in-Chief


"Trump reminds me of my dad, the serial killer," Kerri Rawson writes.




gregolear.substack.com





credit to @captainmorgan for original article post.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 23, 2020)

tRUmp pushed hard for schools to open so his virus could do it's work. Grade school and college students are spreading it far and wide to fuel a huge wave of the virus that will just so happen to coincide with the election, and don't forget about his mask free rallies helping to spread it to.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4693626


i can't wait for federally sanctioned mandate- that's next..take the last train to Auschwitz and I'll meet you in the showers and don't be slowwwww ohhh no no no..sing it Schuylaar!

Yesterday when at the market, The Denver Post headline was UNFATHOMABLE with a HUGE pic of a little old man dying of plague his little old wife holding his hand; mouth agape for his last breaths. came home to post online; online version is different..damn!

Trumpy* is getting booooed at visit to Ginsburg.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 24, 2020)

__





Scientists discover genetic and immunologic underpinnings of some cases of severe COVID-19


NIH investigator co-led international research effort.




www.nih.gov


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2020)

There is a nice girl who works at a local foodery. She's pretty, but has amazing green eyes - like deep emerald eyes. Now that everybody is wearing masks, her eyes really stand out. So I asked her if she's getting a lot of attention nowadays. She says, "yeah, so much attention that I was thinking of having a mask made that says 'Hey, my boobs are down here!'"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 1, 2020)

So if they come up with a safe and effective vaccine for covid-19 it's looking like you will need it yearly like the flu vaccine.










35-year study hints that coronavirus immunity doesn't last long


Seasonal coronaviruses can give us hints about our immunity to COVID-19.




www.livescience.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

Trump fuels and inspires morons in Canada too, other countries as well, Thanks America! Covid disinformation capital of the world.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Study: Trump Is ‘Single Largest Drive’ Of Coronavirus Disinformation | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes: “The strongest ally that the virus has in this country is the President of the United States. He has turned not wearing a mask into a right-wing badge of honor. And not only does he refuse to acknowledge reality, he actively spreads disinformation. More than anyone.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

Live by the lie, die by the lie, suicide by covid, Donald's October surprise. It would solve a lot of problems in a hurry, thoughts and prayers...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump test positive for Covid-19


President Donald Trump announced early Friday that he and his wife both tested positive for the coronavirus, an extraordinary development coming months into a global pandemic and in the final stretch of his reelection campaign in which he has flouted experts' guidance on preventing the disease's...




www.cnn.com





*Trump says he and first lady will begin 'quarantine process' after top aide Hope Hicks tests positive for Covid-19*

(CNN)President Donald Trump confirmed on Thursday night that top aide Hope Hicks has tested positive for coronavirus and said he and first lady Melania Trump will begin their "quarantine process" while waiting for their own test results.

The President's public schedule for Friday, released just after his appearance on Fox News' "Hannity" earlier in the evening, showed he was set to attend a fundraiser at his Washington hotel and travel to Sanford, Florida, for a campaign rally.
"Hope Hicks, who has been working so hard without even taking a small break, has just tested positive for Covid 19. Terrible! The First Lady and I are waiting for our test results. In the meantime, we will begin our quarantine process!" Trump tweeted Thursday night.

*Hicks has traveled with the President multiple times recently, including to the debate in Cleveland on Tuesday, and was seen boarding Marine One, along with several other of the President's closest aides -- Jared Kushner, Dan Scavino and Nicholas Luna -- none of whom wore masks, on Wednesday as Trump was heading to a campaign rally in Minnesota.*

"She did test positive, I just heard about this. She tested positive. She's a hard worker. Lot of masks, she wears masks a lot but she tested positive. Then I just went out with a test. I'll see -- you know, because we spent a lot of time -- and the first lady just went out with a test also. So whether we quarantine or whether we have it, I don't know," Trump said during a call-in appearance on Fox News' "Hannity."

He added, "I just went for a test and we'll see what happens, I mean, who knows. ... I spent a lot of time with Hope and so does the first lady, and she's tremendous."

*While it's unclear what the President's "quarantine process" will look like, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention guidelines state that a 14-day quarantine should take place after the last known exposure to someone who has tested positive for Covid-19. *This is because the incubation period for the novel coronavirus can be up to two weeks.

News of Hicks' positive test comes amid continued efforts by the Trump administration to blatantly disregard science and best public health practices during the pandemic, with West Wing staff actively eschewing masks and the President defying recommendations from his own coronavirus task force, proceeding with a busy schedule of packed campaign rallies. Trump and his key aides have shown little interest in changing practices of his staff to meet the needs of the moment.

Trump, in his Fox News interview, speculated that Hicks could have contracted the virus from an interaction with a supporter.
"She's a very warm person. She has a hard time, when soldiers and law enforcement comes up to her, you know, she wants to treat them great, not say, 'Stay away, I can't get near you.' It's a very, very tough disease," he said.

*A source close to Hicks told CNN that she is experiencing symptoms and is back in Washington. It is unclear how severe her symptoms are at this point. CNN has reached out to Hicks for comment.*

"The President takes the health and safety of himself and everyone who works in support of him and the American people very seriously," White House spokesman Judd Deere told CNN in a statement when asked about the level of contact between Hicks and Trump.

The White House made no mention of Hicks by name, nor did it confirm she had tested positive.
"White House Operations collaborates with the Physician to the President and the White House Military Office to ensure all plans and procedures incorporate current CDC guidance and best practices for limiting COVID-19 exposure to the greatest extent possible both on complex and when the President is traveling," Deere added.

Some White House staffers who were in close proximity were notified of the positive test result today, one official said.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 2, 2020)

trump has tested positive for hoax virus


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 2, 2020)

Not only did Trump do nothing about Putin spreading propaganda about the virus (even though Trump spread more lies about it), but now this.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/10/02/trumps-strange-pre-spin-his-coronavirus-diagnosis-it-came-military-police-who-want-hug-kiss-you/

A couple of weeks ago, President Trump was fending off a brutal, anonymously sourced story in the Atlantic about comments he had allegedly made disparaging military veterans and the nation’s war dead. The comments sounded like things Trump had said publicly before, particularly about the late senator John McCain, yet he denied he would ever be so insensitive.

But in the hours after we learned that counselor to the president Hope Hicks had tested positive for the novel coronavirus and before we learned Trump himself had it, he offered some strange comments that seemed to lay the groundwork for how he could explain his impending diagnosis: It might have come from the military or law enforcement.

“You know, it’s very hard, when you’re with soldiers, when you’re with airmen, when you’re with Marines, and I’m with — and the police officers,” Trump said. “I’m with them so much. And when they come over here, it’s very hard to say, stay back, stay back. It’s a tough kind of a situation.”

Trump then turned to his own test and to Hicks. “So, I just went for a test, and we’ll see what happens. I mean, who knows? But you know her very well. She’s fantastic. And she’s done a great job.”

And then he again returned to the alleged potential spreaders.

“But it’s very, very hard when you are with people from the military or … law enforcement, and they come over to you, and they want to hug you, and they want to kiss you, because we really have done a good job for them,” Trump said. “And you get close, and things happen.”



The confluence of circumstances Thursday night led to plenty of speculation. The White House has access to rapid-response tests, so how could Trump not know at that point whether he had tested positive? Hicks reportedly fell ill Wednesday and was quarantined on Air Force One. But by Thursday night, Trump still didn’t have a final word? (Trump’s White House has rarely been forthcoming with his health information.)

It was also an odd way to explain Hicks’s positive test. However much military members and law enforcement appreciate what the Trump White House has done for them, are they really going up to Trump’s low-profile senior counselor, who rarely speaks publicly, to hug her and try to kiss her?

It’s clear Trump was setting the stage for how he would explain either Hicks’s positive test or his own. His and the White House’s cavalier posture toward mask-wearing and continuing to hold large public rallies and events was suddenly looking more foolhardy than ever, and Trump sought to pre-blame it on something else — something that, conveniently, reflected a deep affection for Donald Trump.

His explanation also tracks with his often questionable stories about just how much affection supporters show him in private. Just this week, he cited a construction worker who he said was crying in gratitude when they met. He has told very similar stories about a coal miner, a steelworker, a farmer and a man who looked like a football player, as CNN’s Daniel Dale notedWednesday, often with plenty of “sirs” interspersed. There is no doubt supporters will be in awe and perhaps become emotional when meeting a president, but Trump’s history of fabulismlooms over his descriptions.

Whether there’s some truth to it, here was the president effectively blaming military members and law enforcement for not being more careful when meeting their country’s leaders; there’s no other way to read it. It also didn’t allow for the idea that there should have been precautions to prevent these alleged scenes, which the Secret Service is more than capable of providing.

But Trump has never been interested in all of that, and he clearly set the tone for the coronavirus being allowed to spread — whether it’s in how the White House or his campaign has handled precautions such as masks and social distancing, or in how he has downplayed the severity of the virus, which has led his supporters to eschew such basic precautions, much like Trump has.

This is unquestionably a sad moment in U.S. history; any president coming down with a serious illness can be destabilizing, not just for the country but for the world. But Trump’s effort to pre-spin this one is a thoroughly odd one, and it’s one that glosses over so much of what probably contributed to an outcome that health officials and his critics have long warned about — and has now happened.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 3, 2020)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/political-memes-only-to-prove-your-political-points.913980/post-15750724


----------



## Moldy (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2020)

COVID-19: Scientists raise the vitamin D alarm


A group of researchers and doctors have formed an international alliance aiming to encourage governments to increase recommendations for vitamin D intake to 4,000 IU daily as they believe this would reduce COVID-19 hospitalisations.




www.nutraingredients.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4702521
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/political-memes-only-to-prove-your-political-points.913980/post-15750724


Superimpose the election map onto this one and the results in nov will become apparent, covid counts, so do votes. This won't stop with Trump, but will be reflected in the house, senate and state legislatures, a landslide is looming.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2020)

__





Mysterious Post-COVID Syndrome Found in Kids Is Now Also Affecting Adults


Months after the discovery of a "multisystem inflammatory syndrome" tied to COVID-19 in children, health officials are warning that a similar condition can strike adults as well.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2020)

The hospital I work at is at surge capacity with a shortage or beds and staff due to Covid cases. At the same time The parents of the town are suing the city because they are demanding in school classes for their kids, complaining of depression affecting the children due to isolation .
I am so disgusted I don’t want to return to work at the hospital to provide care to this community anymore. I feel so humiliated and disrespected as a healthcare worker here. I am trying to evaluate how I can get out of being a healthcare worker and change careers. It’s an absolutely thankless career . I see no salary increases anywhere in this country, if anything there is a decrease in pay . There is still no hero bonus pay that we were promised to receive for working during the entire lockdown period from the very beginning and I see no indication of a bonus to all front line healthcare workers in the new stimulus package . This is the unfortunate Culture towards healthcare workers in our country . They are willing to dish out money to save the airlines and transit system but not give to the ones saving lives. I’m done in healthcare. By this time next year My goal is to be completely finished with my 15 plus years in healthcare .


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 4, 2020)

Look at how they care for our military veterans, the powers that be don't give a shit about anyone that isn't rich, it's that simple.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Look at how they care for our military veterans, the powers that be don't give a shit about anyone that isn't rich, it's that simple.


True. I have a couple other degrees that I could pursue teaching with. Yes, another thankless job. I did it before I got into healthcare but I am ready to go back and give it another try plus I would get 3 months off a year. In healthcare the most they ever gave me was 3 weeks and it was an exception.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2020)

A nice little look at Donald's covid party and we can watch as the leaders of the cult get infected and put children and the vulnerable at risk of being infected too. Donald's attempt to create an alternative reality for his base is having serious consequences. This kind of critical look is being repeated on TV across America today by almost all the networks.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Members Of Trump's Inner Circle Test Positive For Covid-19 | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Several members of the president's inner circle have tested positive for Covid-19 since Trump's diagnosis on Friday, including RNC Chairwoman Ronna McDaniel and fmr. NJ Gov. Chris Christie. The panel discusses.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 6, 2020)

Study finds altered mental state in nearly one-third of COVID-19 patients


Nearly a third of hospitalized COVID-19 patients experienced some type of altered mental function — ranging from confusion to delirium to unresponsiveness — in the largest study to date of […]



www.boston.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Study finds altered mental state in nearly one-third of COVID-19 patients
> 
> 
> Nearly a third of hospitalized COVID-19 patients experienced some type of altered mental function — ranging from confusion to delirium to unresponsiveness — in the largest study to date of […]
> ...


lmao, well we all know Trump has always had problems paying bills, and I doubt he has ever cooked in his life.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Study finds altered mental state in nearly one-third of COVID-19 patients
> 
> 
> Nearly a third of hospitalized COVID-19 patients experienced some type of altered mental function — ranging from confusion to delirium to unresponsiveness — in the largest study to date of […]
> ...


Trump is showing the signs IMHO, the huffing and puffing maskless salute was weird even for him, strange look on his face too. I think it's the general leading from the front of the herd, as in herd immunity, image he wants to covey, strong man shit.

Like all strong men, Donald is riding the tiger, he dare not fall off lest the beast devour him.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2020)

One fucking thing after another, this shit is bad. My sister had scarlet fever as a child with a fever of 107, years later when her adult teeth came in they were discolored from the fever.






__





A Historical Epidemic Has Been Making a Scary Comeback Due to a Bacterial 'Clone'


Once a leading cause of death for children across the western world, scarlet fever was nearly eradicated thanks to 20th century medicine.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2020)

One day it will just disappear, that day isn't any fucking time soon, Covid Donald's handiwork. Fauci is sounding the alarm, deaths are soon to skyrocket.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2020)

Wash your fucking hands.










Coronavirus can survive on skin for 9 hours


The new coronavirus can linger on human skin much longer than flu viruses can, according to a new study from researchers in Japan.




www.livescience.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> One day it will just disappear, that day isn't any fucking time soon, Covid Donald's handiwork. Fauci is sounding the alarm, deaths are soon to skyrocket.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706854View attachment 4706855


Yeah, but he sure triggered the libs...


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2020)

Wisconsin opened a FEMA hospital on it's state fair grounds, shit's starting to hit the fan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Wisconsin opened a FEMA hospital on it's state fair grounds, shit's starting to hit the fan.


All I can say is Donald's timing is impeccable and his behavior lately has been perfect, for losing an election by a fucking landslide.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Wisconsin opened a FEMA hospital on it's state fair grounds, shit's starting to hit the fan.


It's gonna get worse for Trump as it gets worse in the Midwest and south, Trump states, not red states, they own the fuck now if they vote for him. Covid is driving this election, as well as Trump. Trump self immolated himself with his debate fiasco and the WH covid disaster will have a similar effect.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Battleground Polling Shows Biden Up In Key States | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





New battleground polling shows Joe Biden up in Pennsylvania, Michigan and Wisconsin. Different Florida polling shows Biden and Trump tied as well as Biden in the lead. The panel discusses.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2020)

The New England Journal of Medicine released an editorial today, the 1st in it's history, condemning Trump & his response to COVID-19.
In case you don't know, this is one of the most highly regarded medical publication's in the World & I feel that it's important to be seen here in it's entirety.

Read it & weep/cry/scream & then vote

*Dying in a Leadership Vacuum*

Covid-19 has created a crisis throughout the world. This crisis has produced a test of leadership. With no good options to combat a novel pathogen, countries were forced to make hard choices about how to respond. Here in the United States, our leaders have failed that test. They have taken a crisis and turned it into a tragedy.

The magnitude of this failure is astonishing. According to the Johns Hopkins Center for Systems Science and Engineering,1 the United States leads the world in Covid-19 cases and in deaths due to the disease, far exceeding the numbers in much larger countries, such as China. The death rate in this country is more than double that of Canada, exceeds that of Japan, a country with a vulnerable and elderly population, by a factor of almost 50, and even dwarfs the rates in lower-middle-income countries, such as Vietnam, by a factor of almost 2000. Covid-19 is an overwhelming challenge, and many factors contribute to its severity. But the one we can control is how we behave. And in the United States we have consistently behaved poorly.

We know that we could have done better. China, faced with the first outbreak, chose strict quarantine and isolation after an initial delay. These measures were severe but effective, essentially eliminating transmission at the point where the outbreak began and reducing the death rate to a reported 3 per million, as compared with more than 500 per million in the United States. Countries that had far more exchange with China, such as Singapore and South Korea, began intensive testing early, along with aggressive contact tracing and appropriate isolation, and have had relatively small outbreaks. And New Zealand has used these same measures, together with its geographic advantages, to come close to eliminating the disease, something that has allowed that country to limit the time of closure and to largely reopen society to a prepandemic level. In general, not only have many democracies done better than the United States, but they have also outperformed us by orders of magnitude. 

Why has the United States handled this pandemic so badly? We have failed at almost every step. We had ample warning, but when the disease first arrived, we were incapable of testing effectively and couldn’t provide even the most basic personal protective equipment to health care workers and the general public. And we continue to be way behind the curve in testing. While the absolute numbers of tests have increased substantially, the more useful metric is the number of tests performed per infected person, a rate that puts us far down the international list, below such places as Kazakhstan, Zimbabwe, and Ethiopia, countries that cannot boast the biomedical infrastructure or the manufacturing capacity that we have.2 Moreover, a lack of emphasis on developing capacity has meant that U.S. test results are often long delayed, rendering the results useless for disease control.

Although we tend to focus on technology, most of the interventions that have large effects are not complicated. The United States instituted quarantine and isolation measures late and inconsistently, often without any effort to enforce them, after the disease had spread substantially in many communities. Our rules on social distancing have in many places been lackadaisical at best, with loosening of restrictions long before adequate disease control had been achieved. And in much of the country, people simply don’t wear masks, largely because our leaders have stated outright that masks are political tools rather than effective infection control measures. The government has appropriately invested heavily in vaccine development, but its rhetoric has politicized the development process and led to growing public distrust.

The United States came into this crisis with enormous advantages. Along with tremendous manufacturing capacity, we have a biomedical research system that is the envy of the world. We have enormous expertise in public health, health policy, and basic biology and have consistently been able to turn that expertise into new therapies and preventive measures. And much of that national expertise resides in government institutions. Yet our leaders have largely chosen to ignore and even denigrate experts.

The response of our nation’s leaders has been consistently inadequate. The federal government has largely abandoned disease control to the states. Governors have varied in their responses, not so much by party as by competence. But whatever their competence, governors do not have the tools that Washington controls. Instead of using those tools, the federal government has undermined them. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which was the world’s leading disease response organization, has been eviscerated and has suffered dramatic testing and policy failures. The National Institutes of Health have played a key role in vaccine development but have been excluded from much crucial government decision making. And the Food and Drug Administration has been shamefully politicized,3 appearing to respond to pressure from the administration rather than scientific evidence. Our current leaders have undercut trust in science and in government,4 causing damage that will certainly outlast them. Instead of relying on expertise, the administration has turned to uninformed “opinion leaders” and charlatans who obscure the truth and facilitate the promulgation of outright lies.

Let’s be clear about the cost of not taking even simple measures. An outbreak that has disproportionately affected communities of color has exacerbated the tensions associated with inequality. Many of our children are missing school at critical times in their social and intellectual development. The hard work of health care professionals, who have put their lives on the line, has not been used wisely. Our current leadership takes pride in the economy, but while most of the world has opened up to some extent, the United States still suffers from disease rates that have prevented many businesses from reopening, with a resultant loss of hundreds of billions of dollars and millions of jobs. And more than 200,000 Americans have died. Some deaths from Covid-19 were unavoidable. But, although it is impossible to project the precise number of additional American lives lost because of weak and inappropriate government policies, it is at least in the tens of thousands in a pandemic that has already killed more Americans than any conflict since World War II.

Anyone else who recklessly squandered lives and money in this way would be suffering legal consequences. Our leaders have largely claimed immunity for their actions. But this election gives us the power to render judgment. Reasonable people will certainly disagree about the many political positions taken by candidates. But truth is neither liberal nor conservative. When it comes to the response to the largest public health crisis of our time, our current political leaders have demonstrated that they are dangerously incompetent. We should not abet them and enable the deaths of thousands more Americans by allowing them to keep their jobs.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 8, 2020)

Mink in Wisconsin test positive for coronavirus


Dead mink at a Taylor County mink farm tested positive for SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19 in humans, a news release said.




www.channel3000.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 8, 2020)

Rudy Giuliani Tests Positive For Slew Of Obscure Bat Diseases Unrelated To Covid-19


NEW YORK—After undergoing tests to rule out the possibility of coronavirus infection, sources close to Rudy Giuliani confirmed Friday that the attorney tested positive for several dozen obscure bat diseases completely unrelated to Covid-19. “As of now, we have confirmed 27 diseases and counting...




www.theonion.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Mink in Wisconsin test positive for coronavirus
> 
> 
> Dead mink at a Taylor County mink farm tested positive for SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19 in humans, a news release said.
> ...


It's endemic and won't go away, even like "magic", it has animal hosts and victims now too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Rudy Giuliani Tests Positive For Slew Of Obscure Bat Diseases Unrelated To Covid-19
> 
> 
> NEW YORK—After undergoing tests to rule out the possibility of coronavirus infection, sources close to Rudy Giuliani confirmed Friday that the attorney tested positive for several dozen obscure bat diseases completely unrelated to Covid-19. “As of now, we have confirmed 27 diseases and counting...
> ...


Whenever he turns into a bat they afflict him, he's generally ok when he's sleeping in his casket.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 8, 2020)

'Flood the streets': Scientist details the White House note that made him speak out








Ousted coronavirus vaccine director on speaking out against Trump administration - CNN Video


Rick Bright, the ousted director of the office involved in developing a coronavirus vaccine, explains to CNN's Jake Tapper why he is speaking out against the Trump administration.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

*Worst Person No. 1. Donald Trump: Mass Murderer Who Will Kill 150,000 More Of Us This Year*





While Trump is claiming getting Covid was a "gift from God," the reality is, he's an inhuman creature and a terrorist whose fear of wearing a mask will kill thousands unnecessarily. His reign of terror must end.

Watch my first political commentaries since The Resistance in this newest episode of my new series on Trump and the 2020 election: The Worst Person In The World With Keith Olbermann (or if the spelling overwhelms you, Olberman Oberman Oblerman Obermann and of course Kieth). The countdown, so to speak, is over! You know: the countdown with Keith Olbermann


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2020)

I gave blood today for a Covid 19 antibody test . We get one free one at my job and was only made aware of this yesterday so jumped on the opportunity to find out if indeed I might have already had it. They told me it’s a chemistry based test and I should have the results tomorrow. So far I have taken 3 Covid 19 nasal swab tests. 2 have come back negative and I am waiting for my third . We are getting rapid testing on site in 2 weeks So I am looking forward to seeing how that works out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I gave blood today for a Covid 19 antibody test . We get one free one at my job and was only made aware of this yesterday so jumped on the opportunity to find out if indeed I might have already had it. They told me it’s a chemistry based test and I should have the results tomorrow. So far I have taken 3 Covid 19 nasal swab tests. 2 have come back negative and I am waiting for my third . We are getting rapid testing on site in 2 weeks So I am looking forward to seeing how that works out.


Many Trumpers left on the hospital staff?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Many Trumpers left on the hospital staff?


I have no idea . I have one coworker in my dept . We are very isolated and he is a Trump hater, more of a Bernie baby. He is very clean and mask supporter And takes the virus very seriously . I had to interview hundreds of candidates to find him . I don’t really socialized with many people because they mostly repulse me
And I have absolutely nothing in common with them and they are completely cultureless and boring. Plus I don’t want to risk them infecting me.


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> So if they come up with a safe and effective vaccine for covid-19 it's looking like you will need it yearly like the flu vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Start the money machine...


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2020)

* A potential role for vitamin B in COVID-19*





https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7428453/


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2020)

COVID-19 outbreak kills thousands of minks on Utah fur farms


A coronavirus outbreak has killed thousands of minks in Utah fur farms over 10 days beginning in late September, forcing cautionary quarantines at nine farms in the state. The virus was likely tran…




nypost.com


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2020)

And the GOP are starting the herd immunity bullshit again, it's more like culling the herd.










Coronavirus: third of mild cases suffering from Long Covid in Swiss study


An ongoing study by unisanté in Lausanne has found around a third of mild Covid-19 cases in Switzerland were still suffering symptoms two months after infection, a condition known as Long Covid. ©




lenews.ch


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

Donald is holding an illegal campaign event at the WH and giving a speech from the Truman (now Wussolini) balcony. No doubt to a carefully selected audience, if they let the general public in it would be a most unpleasant event for Donald, the booing would be like thunder. Perhaps there will be some sounds of protest from beyond the distant fences.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








US sees highest number of daily coronavirus cases since August | CNN


The recent uptick in coronavirus cases across the United States has emergency physicians fearing it could represent the start of a "dreaded second wave."




www.cnn.com





*Several regions sound alarm as US reports most Covid-19 daily cases in nearly 2 months*

(CNN)Just as the US reported the highest number of daily Covid-19 infections in nearly two months, several experts offered grim outlooks if Americans don't take the right precautions.

Johns Hopkins University reported a total of 57,420 new positive cases of coronavirus in the United States on Friday.
That is the most reported cases in a single day since August 14, when there were 64,601 new cases, the data show.
Friday's surge of 57,420 cases marks the third consecutive day of 50,000+ reported cases in the US, Johns Hopkins says. The last time the US reported three consecutive days of more than 50,000 cases was also in mid-August.
Now Florida, which over the summer became the country's hotspot, is "ripe for another large outbreak," an infectious disease expert told CNN. Late last month, the state cleared the way for bars and restaurants to fully reopen and this week reported more than 6,000 cases over a two day-period.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 10, 2020)

Trump
Long covid
Moving on him like a bitch
Grab him by the pussy neck 
Rudy’s next
Coughing like a tb ward
Easily the worst political administration 
Of the current era
Hope it ends next month.
Fucking pukes


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is holding an illegal campaign event at the WH and giving a speech from the Truman (now Wussolini) balcony. No doubt to a carefully selected audience, if they let the general public in it would be a most unpleasant event for Donald, the booing would be like thunder. Perhaps there will be some sounds of protest from beyond the distant fences.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just saw here in Oklahoma we broke a record high with 1,580 positives yesterday And 1,240 the day before . My hospital has been at surge capacity for 2 weeks now. With Trump getting so cocky about beating the virus, And down playing the severity of it might be making the situation worse! Pence’s remark at the debate about masks and freedom was painful to hear. He fuels the fire with that type of Manipulative thinking Which I think is like brainwashing his base with weird government take over ideas that fuel conspiracy theory’s and give rise to more of these domestic terrorist groups like the one that was just taken down in Michigan. That gang of 13 armed militia men, who wanted to kidnap , rape and kill governor Gretchen Whitmer are the types that feed into that garbage talk.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2020)

It doesn't look good right now and we are just beginning the cold and flu season. I can see right now that Oregon is going to be pretty well locked down for quite a while. Our neighbor-state, Idaho is a breeding ground for the virus. We are going to have to be vigilant or we will go their way. 











Tracking the coronavirus around the U.S.: See how your state is doing


View NPR's maps and graphics to see where COVID-19 is hitting hardest in the U.S., which state outbreaks are under control and where cases are still spreading.




www.npr.org


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2020)

My antibody test was negative . 
Hee Haw!! Lol
Have a good weekend ! Stay safe and stay high!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

It is difficult to predict what Donald will do in the event of a landslide election, there would be no point to rallies, unless they are to armed groups. He will be completely consumed with his ego and his ass, will of course claim the election was rigged and try to go smoke and mirrors to the max. He will try to call his supporters into the streets, for what purpose and to what plan? These morons will stand around armed talking to the cops who will buy them coffee, are they gonna storm election offices? Vacant legislatures? If they have a hierarchical organizational or command structure it has been infiltrated already.

Donald should lose interest in covid completely when a cure or vaccine is no longer useful as a gimmick. Donald could be impeached post election too, if enough republican senators are pissed off about losing and Donald becomes a big enough pain in the ass or danger. Donald could also die, he still has covid, or at least got the shit beat out of himself by it, he could even be maimed and off the golf course for good. He should be considered contagious for another 10 days minimum and independently tested before they let him out of the cage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My antibody test was negative .



But your body is positive! 

so I've heard.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah, I just saw here in Oklahoma we broke a record high with 1,580 positives yesterday And 1,240 the day before . My hospital has been at surge capacity for 2 weeks now. With Trump getting so cocky about beating the virus, And down playing the severity of it might be making the situation worse! Pence’s remark at the debate about masks and freedom was painful to hear. He fuels the fire with that type of Manipulative thinking Which I think is like brainwashing his base with weird government take over ideas that fuel conspiracy theory’s and give rise to more of these domestic terrorist groups like the one that was just taken down in Michigan. That gang of 13 armed militia men, who wanted to kidnap , rape and kill governor Gretchen Whitmer are the types that feed into that garbage talk.


I saw your post and that's what triggered me to check the overall situation. Oklahoma missed the first surge in cases but apparently the good people of that state needed to be burned by the stove and couldn't learn from other states. It sounds like you have made some good accommodations for yourself. 

Trump is bringing out the worst in some people. But still, when the fascists show up, they are met with a much larger crowd of counter-demonstrators. So, now they are trying to menace the crowds and suppress their votes. Witmer has strong support in Michigan. Fascists like those white terrorists who wanted to kidnap and kill her don't care about democracy, just their own personal grievances.

https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/05/20/republican-men-views-coronavirus/5227671002/

*Poll: Michigan voters show support for Gov. Whitmer's handling of coronavirus*

_Michigan voters appear to be generally in agreement over the severity of the threat posed by coronavirus, widely supportive of Gov. Gretchen Whitmer's handling of the crisis and taking recommended steps, like wearing face masks, to stop the spread.

All except for one group: Republican men.

A new statewide poll released Wednesday by the Detroit Regional Chamber of Commerce showed that while many of the demographic and partisan subgroups shared views regarding the pandemic and its response in Michigan, voters self-identifying as strongly Republican — and particularly strongly Republican men — were an outlier._

For once, conservative white men are on the outside looking in and they don't understand that nobody cares what they say. 

I'm hopeful that Biden and Harris can bring reason and calm into the national dialogue. We need it so very much.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2020)

rollitup said:


> But your body is positive!
> 
> so I've heard.


No way man, don’t jinx me!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I saw your post and that's what triggered me to check the overall situation. Oklahoma missed the first surge in cases but apparently the good people of that state needed to be burned by the stove and couldn't learn from other states. It sounds like you have made some good accommodations for yourself.
> 
> Trump is bringing out the worst in some people. But still, when the fascists show up, they are met with a much larger crowd of counter-demonstrators. So, now they are trying to menace the crowds and suppress their votes. Witmer has strong support in Michigan. Fascists like those white terrorists who wanted to kidnap and kill her don't care about democracy, just their own personal grievances.
> 
> ...


Yes, me too. To have compassionate caring leadership will be so helpful . To have Joe speak to the nation with sound reason and take questions and respond with Answers filled with love and care. It’s so long over due it hurts.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2020)

COVID-19 reinfection tracker


NOTE: This page is no longer being updated. The table below shows confirmed cases of COVID-19 reinfection. The first confirmed case of reinfection was reported in Hong Kong in late August 2020, and 543 other cases were reported over the next year, along with nearly 180,000 suspected cases...




bnonews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is difficult to predict what Donald will do in the event of a landslide election, there would be no point to rallies, unless they are to armed groups. He will be completely consumed with his ego and his ass, will of course claim the election was rigged and try to go smoke and mirrors to the max. He will try to call his supporters into the streets, for what purpose and to what plan? These morons will stand around armed talking to the cops who will buy them coffee, are they gonna storm election offices? Vacant legislatures? If they have a hierarchical organizational or command structure it has been infiltrated already.
> 
> Donald should lose interest in covid completely when a cure or vaccine is no longer useful as a gimmick. Donald could be impeached post election too, if enough republican senators are pissed off about losing and Donald becomes *a big enough pain in the ass or danger*. Donald could also die, he still has covid, or at least got the shit beat out of himself by it, he could even be maimed and off the golf course for good. He should be considered contagious for another 10 days minimum and independently tested before they let him out of the cage.


how big does it have to be, to be big enough?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2020)

Covid reinfection: Man gets Covid twice and second hit 'more severe'
The report raises questions about how much immunity can be built up to the virus and how long it may last.

Read in BBC News: https://apple.news/AatKyFyX2RAaXO9kVV_zUdQ


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Covid reinfection: Man gets Covid twice and second hit 'more severe'
> The report raises questions about how much immunity can be built up to the virus and how long it may last.
> 
> Read in BBC News: https://apple.news/AatKyFyX2RAaXO9kVV_zUdQ


There is hope for Donald, I figure his temporary immunity will wear off just when he hits prison, the first trial won't be long and he can appeal from his cell. I figure by February at the latest, he'll be in court with a ball gag in his pie hole, much less a mask on this mug.

Here's an idea, incorporate a ball gag into a mask, just for the likes of Donald, a new design, something fresh.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 14, 2020)

It took the government 6 months to publicly admit that covid is airborne, how long will it take for them to admit that there is no long term immunity?










Dutch woman dies after catching Covid-19 twice


An elderly Dutch woman has become the first known person to die from catching Covid-19 twice, according to experts, raising serious questions about how long immunity and antibodies can last.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 14, 2020)

35-year study hints that coronavirus immunity doesn't last long


Seasonal coronaviruses can give us hints about our immunity to COVID-19.




www.livescience.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I saw your post and that's what triggered me to check the overall situation. *Oklahoma missed the first surge in cases *but apparently the good people of that state needed to be burned by the stove and couldn't learn from other states. It sounds like you have made some good accommodations for yourself.
> 
> Trump is bringing out the worst in some people. But still, when the fascists show up, they are met with a much larger crowd of counter-demonstrators. So, now they are trying to menace the crowds and suppress their votes. Witmer has strong support in Michigan. Fascists like those white terrorists who wanted to kidnap and kill her don't care about democracy, just their own personal grievances.
> 
> ...


they didn't miss anything; it's *just* getting there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It took the government 6 months to publicly admit that covid is airborne, how long will it take for them to admit that there is no long term immunity?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Donald is gone, the "government" will be someone like Dr. Fauci when it comes to public health, as it normally is. The government will tell the people the truth, no harm in that and no blame for them.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 14, 2020)

Dutch woman dies after catching COVID-19 twice, the first reported reinfection death


An elderly Dutch woman has become the first known person to die from catching COVID-19 twice, according to experts, raising serious questions about how long immunity and antibodies can last.




www.ctvnews.ca





First re-infection death.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It took the government 6 months to publicly admit that covid is airborne, how long will it take for them to admit that there is no long term immunity?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's been said by medical experts from day 1. The only thing they couldn't say for sure was how long a person stays immune.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> That's been said by medical experts from day 1. The only thing they couldn't say for sure was how long a person stays immune.


When you vaccinate try to hit everybody at once and tell the Trumpers they can use Donald's antibodies for 3 months of protection. That and NPI's should knock it down quick, periodic booster shots until something better comes along. By the time Joe starts, the scientific payoffs should be coming into use, this might help to get things under control. Antibodies, antiviral drugs, reliable rapid testing and even convalescent plasma should help a lot, along with masks and NPIs


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Joe is promoting masks and public heath measures now, he will not await until he is inaugurated to further spread this message, what is Donald gonna say, it's all fake? After he is president elect and announces his pandemic team, this message will become more intense, right up to inauguration day. If Joe were smart, he would have a stack of executive orders and perhaps a few bills ready to sign a foot high on the podium and after a short speech, he will begin signing right there and then. A new congress sits on the first of the year and if heavily democratic, could have an emergency bill or two ready to go in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When you vaccinate try to hit everybody at once and tell the Trumpers they can use Donald's antibodies for 3 months of protection. That and NPI's should knock it down quick, periodic booster shots until something better comes along. By the time Joe starts, the scientific payoffs should be coming into use, this might help to get things under control. Antibodies, antiviral drugs, reliable rapid testing and even convalescent plasma should help a lot, along with masks and NPIs


Brilliant! No one thought of that and I'm so glad that you posted this here. 

Send a note to fauci:

[email protected]


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Brilliant! No one thought of that and I'm so glad that you posted this here.
> 
> Send a note to fauci:
> 
> [email protected]


Common sense ain't hard to figure out I guess, too used to dealing with Donald's world! I blame Donald and so should you!


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 14, 2020)

One more poignant ad by the Lincoln Project that deserves to be seen/remembered in this sadly epic thread


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Brilliant! No one thought of that and I'm so glad that you posted this here.
> 
> Send a note to fauci:
> 
> [email protected]


Tell Fauci to be more mindful and meditate more oh yeah and get jacked up on vitD.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

zeddd said:


> Tell Fauci to be more mindful and meditate more oh yeah and get jacked up on vitD.


He was touting vitamin D himself last week (currently recommended levels), though there is a major effort underway in the scientific community to up the recommended dose to 4000IUs, was in the news last week.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Mooo, if you don't wanna go to the slaughter house, vote. Donald is immune now, so herd immunity is on the table, front and center.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*White House Embraces Herd Immunity Despite High Death Toll Projections*





Oct 14, 2020
Global healthy policy expert Dr. Vin Gupta, Morgan State University professor Jason Johnson and health policy analyst Laurie Garrett speak to the dangers of the latest plan embraced by the White House to combat the coronavirus, as trials for a vaccine and antibody treatment were halted over safety concerns.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Barron Trump tested positive for coronavirus, Melania Trump reveals


Barron, 14, tested positive but ‘exhibited no symptoms’, according to the first lady in statement about her own experience of Covid




www.theguardian.com





*Barron Trump tested positive for coronavirus, Melania Trump reveals*

Barron, 14, tested positive but ‘exhibited no symptoms’
First lady made disclosure in statement on own experience
Melania Trump revealed on Wednesday that Barron, her 14-year-old son with the president, had at one point tested positive for the coronavirus, but has subsequently tested negative.

The first lady’s disclosure was in a statement about her own experience with the coronavirus. Donald Trump announced nearly two weeks ago that both he and the first lady had tested positive.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 15, 2020)

New blood test predicts which COVID-19 patients will develop severe infection


Scientists have developed, for the first time, a score that can accurately predict which patients will develop a severe form of Covid-19.



eurekalert.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2020)

Novel antiviral strategy for treatment of COVID-19


A research team led by Professor Hongzhe SUN, Norman & Cecilia Yip Professor in Bioinorganic Chemistry, Department of Chemistry, Faculty of Science, and Professor Kwok Yung YUEN, Henry Fok Professor in Infectious Diseases, Department of Microbiology, Li Ka Shing Faculty of Medicine of the...




phys.org





*Novel antiviral strategy for treatment of COVID-19*
A research team led by Professor Hongzhe SUN, Norman & Cecilia Yip Professor in Bioinorganic Chemistry, Department of Chemistry, Faculty of Science, and Professor Kwok Yung YUEN, Henry Fok Professor in Infectious Diseases, Department of Microbiology, Li Ka Shing Faculty of Medicine of the University of Hong Kong (HKU), has discovered a novel antiviral strategy for treatment of COVID-19.

hey discovered that a class of metallodrugs currently used in the treatment of other infectious diseases is showing efficacy to potently suppress SARS-CoV-2 replication and relieve viral-associated symptoms in an animal model.

The findings provide a new and readily available therapeutic option with high clinical potential for infection with SARS-CoV-2. This ground-breaking work has been published online in a top-class scientific journal Nature Microbiology. A related patent has been filed in the US.

SARS-CoV-2 is an emerging coronavirus that has caused over 30 million laboratory-confirmed cases and more than 1 million deaths globally of COVID-19 since December 2019. As the process of developing an effective vaccine is still ongoing, another approach for prevention and treatment of the disease is to identify anti-COVID-19 agents from existing virus-specific antiviral drugs to repurpose their uses to target the new virus. Remdesivir, a broad-spectrum antiviral drug, has been reported to show efficacy towards SARS-CoV-2. However, global shortage of the drug, its relatively high price and lack of significant clinical benefits in severe cases, are factors that have limited its wider applications. Clinical trials on a series of antiviral agents are still ongoing which have yet to demonstrate therapeutic efficacies. Therefore, greater efforts are needed to extend the evaluation to cover a wider spectrum of clinically approved drugs, which hopefully could open the way to alternative treatment strategies against the disease through some readily available channels.

Generally, metal compounds are used as anti-microbial agents; their antiviral activities have rarely been explored. After screening a series of metallodrugs and related compounds, the research team identified ranitidine bismuth citrate (RBC), a commonly used anti-ulcer drug which contains the metal Bismuth for treatment of Helicobacter pylori-associated infection, as a potent anti-SARS-CoV-2 agent, both in vitro and in vivo.

RBC targets the vital non-structural protein 13 (Nsp13), a viral helicase essential for SARS-CoV-2 to replicate, by displacing the crucial zinc(II) ions in the zinc-binding with Bismuth-ions, to potently suppress the activity of the helicase.

RBC has been demonstrated to greatly reduce viral loads by over 1,000-folds in SARS-CoV-2-infected cells. In particular, in a golden Syrian hamster model, RBC suppresses SARS-CoV-2 replications to reduce viral loads by ~100 folds in both the upper and lower respiratory tracts, and mitigates virus-associated pneumonia. RBC remarkably diminishes the level of prognostic markers and other major pro-inflammatory cytokines and chemokines in severe COVID-19 cases of infected hamsters, compared to the Remdesivir-treated group and control group.

RBC exhibits a low cytotoxicity with a high selectivity index at 975 (the larger the number the safer the drug), as compared to Remdesivir which has a low selectivity index at 129. The finding indicates a wide window between the drug's cytotoxicity and antiviral activity, which allows a great flexibility in adjusting its dosages for treatment.

The team investigated the mechanisms of RBC on SARS-CoV-2 and revealed for the first time the vital Nsp13 helicase as a druggable target by RBC. It irreversibly kicks out the crucial zinc(II) ions in the zinc-binding domain to change it to bismuth-bound via a distinct metal displacement route. RBC and its Bi(III) compounds dysfuntionalised the Nsp13 helicase and potently inhibited both the ATPase (IC50=0.69 μM) and DNA-unwinding (IC50=0.70 μM) activities of this enzyme.

The research findings highlight viral helicases as a druggable target, and the high clinical potential of bismuth(III) drugs and other metallodrugs for treatment of SARS-CoV-2 infections. Hopefully, following this important breakthrough, more antiviral agents from readily available clinically approved drugs could be identified for potential treatment of COVID-19 infections. They can be in the form of combination regimens (cocktails) with drugs that exhibit anti-SARS-CoV-2 activities including RBC, dexamethasone and interferon-β1b.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2020)

Big global study finds remdesivir doesn't help Covid-19 patients | CNN


Remdesivir has "little or no effect on mortality" for patients hospitalized with coronavirus and it doesn't seem to help Covid-19 patients recover any faster, either.




www.cnn.com





*Big global study finds remdesivir doesn't help Covid-19 patients*

(CNN)In a study it described as both conclusive and disappointing, the World Health Organization said the antiviral drug remdesivir has "little or no effect on mortality" for patients hospitalized with coronavirus and it doesn't seem to help patients recover any faster, either.

Until now, remdesivir has been the only drug that appeared to have specific effects for coronavirus. It was the only drug with an Emergency Use Authorization for Covid-19 from the US Food and Drug Administration.
Results of the WHO study have not been published in a peer-reviewed medical journal. But WHO posted them to a pre-print server.

The WHO study reviewed remdesivir and three other repurposed drugs: hydroxychloroquine, the HIV combination of lopinavir and ritonavir and interferon. None of them helped patients live any longer or get out of the hospital any sooner, WHO said.

The trial was able to generate conclusive evidence on the impact the drugs had on mortality, the need for ventilation, and duration of hospital stay.

"For each drug in the study, the effect on mortality was disappointingly unpromising," WHO said in a statement.
Several other studies had found that hydroxychloroquine, an anti-malarial drug, was of no benefit to coronavirus patients, as had several studies looking at the HIV drug combination.

The study covered more than 11,000 coronavirus patients in 30 countries. "The protocol was designed to involve hundreds of potentially over-stressed hospitals in dozens of countries," the international team of researchers wrote. They said they have submitted their findings to a medical journal.

Prior to the WHO study, a large controlled study of remdesivir in the US found that it shortens recovery time by about a third in severely ill, hospitalized adults with Covid-19, but does little to help those with milder cases.
Gilead Sciences, the drug's maker, said the findings did not mean the drug, sold under the brand name Veklury, is of no benefit.

"The emerging data appear inconsistent with more robust evidence from multiple randomized, controlled studies published in peer-reviewed journals validating the clinical benefit of Veklury (remdesivir). We are concerned that the data from this open- label global trial have not undergone the rigorous review required to allow for constructive scientific discussion," Gilead said in a statement.

"The benefits of Veklury have been demonstrated in three randomized, controlled clinical trials, including a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled clinical trial -- the gold standard for evaluating the efficacy and safety of investigational drugs."

The WHO-led researchers say their trial, called the Solidarity trial, will continue. "Newer antiviral drugs, immunomodulators and anti-SARS COV-2 monoclonal antibodies are now being considered for evaluation via the Solidarity Therapeutics trial," WHO said.

Monoclonal antibody treatments include Regeneron's dual antibody cocktail and Eli Lilly and Co's double antibody therapy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

In my region of Canada we normally welcome tourists...

*The Atlantic Bubble Song | 22 Minutes*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 17, 2020)

And one day it will magically disappear.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2020)

Pro Life Republicans have no problem with killing older people or healthcare workers for trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> New blood test predicts which COVID-19 patients will develop severe infection
> 
> 
> Scientists have developed, for the first time, a score that can accurately predict which patients will develop a severe form of Covid-19.
> ...





schuylaar said:


> COVID-19 affects men more than women; type A blood the most; type O the least.
> 
> the answer is in our blood..type O is resistant to Coronavirus ie common cold in general.
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Pro Life Republicans have no problem with killing older people or healthcare workers for trump.


whatever happened to separation of Church and State? i don't get it- don't want an abortion because of YOUR religious views? don't have one. 

why are they making this decision for me; for all americans?

christ until coney barrett, i didn't realize there is stare decisis on contraception being legal for a married couple- who's business is it of theirs? is it really necessary? crazy to think that is had to be made a law.

if religious institutions wish to keep their kushy non-profit status then they cannot be involved in making law, yet they are; they do have it both ways in this country.

all hail corporate america and their non-profits.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 17, 2020)

Microsoft will let employees work from home permanently


Most of Microsoft's 150,000 employees will be able to take advantage of the offer to work remotely in some capacity.




www.weforum.org





First giant tech company to offer life long remote jobs for their employees. I guess this is another reason why people are leaving major cities.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2020)

*Trump holds indoor rally for hundreds of seniors*





Donald Trump rallies support from seniors in Florida, saying they’ll be first in line for a vaccine and suggests “the light at the end of the tunnel is near” on the COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 18, 2020)

Health Care Billionaires Got Even Richer From Pandemic, Report Finds


Their collective wealth went up 36% between April 7 and July 31. Health care stocks have surged this year and tend to rally when potential COVID-19 treatments or vaccines are announced.




khn.org


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump holds indoor rally for hundreds of seniors*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That light is an oncoming train you fucking moron.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Health Care Billionaires Got Even Richer From Pandemic, Report Finds
> 
> 
> Their collective wealth went up 36% between April 7 and July 31. Health care stocks have surged this year and tend to rally when potential COVID-19 treatments or vaccines are announced.
> ...


Meanwhile....


Zakaria: Virus ushering in greatest economic inequality in decades








Fareed Zakaria: Virus ushering in greatest economic inequality in decades | CNN


CNN's Fareed Zakaria takes a look at how the coronavirus pandemic has worsened inequality globally and in the US.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 19, 2020)

They are opening field hospitals in stadiums in Europe and FEMA hospitals here. Things are just getting started,months ago they had to store bodies in trucks,soon they will need refrigerated rail cars or warehouses, MAGA.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2020)

trump and enablers need to be held criminally responsible for killing tens of thousands of us.

This damn president can’t find it within his worthless self to condemn militia terrorists, and I hear very little from Republthugs at all either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)

Johns Hopkins Researchers Identify Immune System Pathway That May Stop COVID-19 Infection


Blocking Immune System Pathway May Stop COVID-19 Infection, Prevent Severe Organ Damage While the world waits eagerly for a safe and effective vaccine to prevent infections from severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2), the virus behind the COVID-19 pandemic, researchers also



scitechdaily.com





*Johns Hopkins Researchers Identify Immune System Pathway That May Stop COVID-19 Infection*

Blocking Immune System Pathway May Stop COVID-19 Infection, Prevent Severe Organ Damage

While the world waits eagerly for a safe and effective vaccine to prevent infections from severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2), the virus behind the COVID-19 pandemic, researchers also are focusing on better understanding how SARS-CoV-2 attacks the body in the search for other means of stopping its devastating impact. The key to one possibility — blocking a protein that enables the virus to turn the immune system against healthy cells — has been identified in a recent study by a team of Johns Hopkins Medicine researchers.

Based on their findings, the researchers believe that inhibiting the protein, known as factor D, also will curtail the potentially deadly inflammatory reactions that many patients have to the virus.

Making the discovery even more exciting is that there may already be drugs in development and testing for other diseases that can do the required blocking.

The study was published recently in the journal Blood.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Microsoft will let employees work from home permanently
> 
> 
> Most of Microsoft's 150,000 employees will be able to take advantage of the offer to work remotely in some capacity.
> ...


this is good fallout from trump years. with the pandemic we have discovered the US to dramatically reduce carbon footprint due to remote working..can we remote work? a resounding yes! they now realize the job will get done even if we put in a load of laundry. corporations if they're smart will stop paying for those lucrative leases which next to payroll is huge..a big saving they can convert into better pay, benefits and a savings overall..consider if you didn't have to no longer pay a mortgage(s), how much would you save.

employees save by not commuting etc.

microsoft is smart.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump and enablers need to be held criminally responsible for killing tens of thousands of us.
> 
> This damn president can’t find it within his worthless self to condemn militia terrorists, and I hear very little from Republthugs at all either.


crimes against humanity.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump holds indoor rally for hundreds of seniors*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're not rounding the corner when your state has as many new infected in the last week, than they did all year.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump and enablers need to be held criminally responsible for killing tens of thousands of us.
> 
> This damn president can’t find it within his worthless self to condemn militia terrorists, and I hear very little from Republthugs at all either.


They are not real I am convinced it is almost all a bunch of trolls pretending that there is all this online support for Trump so that people think it is ok to vote for him, when it is not.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-russian-military-behind-spread-of-coronavirus-disinformation.1025725/

And the occasional real person coming online to verbally get off before bedtime after they get all fluffed up by hate radio and Trump tv.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)

How America compares to Canada on covid, so far, we are currently seeing an uptick in cases in Canada. The impact of supportive treatments in lowering mortality rates significantly is another factor in play for months now and moving forward. America has almost 5 times as many cases currently, yet less than 2.5 the mortality rate and I expect treatment options and protocols to have a continued and increasing impact on mortality rates. The quality of care is equal in both countries, better in Canada because we have much less demand on medical resources and drug stock piles. 

Antibody therapies are being produced in both countries and Donald's "miracle" cure is awaiting the results of clinical trials. If it works for everybody like it worked for Donald (he's still alive) antibodies and sensible public health measures might make a big difference after the new year, with responsible government.

Cases/million-------- Deaths/million
USA= 25,303 ----------- 678
CDN= 5,236 ---------- 258


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 19, 2020)

Not looking good for Europe.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 19, 2020)

Doctors probe whether COVID-19 is causing diabetes


Mario Buelna, a healthy 28-year-old father, caught a fever and started having trouble breathing in June. He soon tested positive for COVID-19.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 19, 2020)

Waiting for him to burst into flame .... Trump looks at money he may need for lawyers ...lol. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318125886311337984


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318277307442843648


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)

Winter is coming so make sure you're topped up on vitamin D, read the article to see why it might be a good idea.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








SARS-CoV-2 positivity rates associated with circulating 25-hydroxyvitamin D levels


Until treatment and vaccine for coronavirus disease-2019 (COVID-19) becomes widely available, other methods of reducing infection rates should be explored. This study used a retrospective, observational analysis of deidentified tests performed at a national clinical laboratory to determine if...




journals.plos.org





*SARS-CoV-2 positivity rates associated with circulating 25-hydroxyvitamin D levels*


Abstract
Until treatment and vaccine for coronavirus disease-2019 (COVID-19) becomes widely available, other methods of reducing infection rates should be explored. This study used a retrospective, observational analysis of deidentified tests performed at a national clinical laboratory to determine if circulating 25-hydroxyvitamin D (25(OH)D) levels are associated with severe acute respiratory disease coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) positivity rates. Over 190,000 patients from all 50 states with SARS-CoV-2 results performed mid-March through mid-June, 2020 and matching 25(OH)D results from the preceding 12 months were included. Residential zip code data was required to match with US Census data and perform analyses of race/ethnicity proportions and latitude. A total of 191,779 patients were included (median age, 54 years [interquartile range 40.4–64.7]; 68% female. The SARS-CoV-2 positivity rate was 9.3% (95% C.I. 9.2–9.5%) and the mean seasonally adjusted 25(OH)D was 31.7 (SD 11.7). The SARS-CoV-2 positivity rate was higher in the 39,190 patients with “deficient” 25(OH)D values (<20 ng/mL) (12.5%, 95% C.I. 12.2–12.8%) than in the 27,870 patients with “adequate” values (30–34 ng/mL) (8.1%, 95% C.I. 7.8–8.4%) and the 12,321 patients with values ≥55 ng/mL (5.9%, 95% C.I. 5.5–6.4%). The association between 25(OH)D levels and SARS-CoV-2 positivity was best fitted by the weighted second-order polynomial regression, which indicated strong correlation in the total population (R2 = 0.96) and in analyses stratified by all studied demographic factors. The association between lower SARS-CoV-2 positivity rates and higher circulating 25(OH)D levels remained significant in a multivariable logistic model adjusting for all included demographic factors (adjusted odds ratio 0.984 per ng/mL increment, 95% C.I. 0.983–0.986; p<0.001). SARS-CoV-2 positivity is strongly and inversely associated with circulating 25(OH)D levels, a relationship that persists across latitudes, races/ethnicities, both sexes, and age ranges. Our findings provide impetus to explore the role of vitamin D supplementation in reducing the risk for SARS-CoV-2 infection and COVID-19 disease.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 20, 2020)

New CDC report finds that 299,028 excess deaths occurred from late January to October 3


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2020)

More "fake news" from those dumb bastards.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump says we're 'rounding the turn' on Covid-19. Here are the facts*





President Donald Trump told Fox News that the US was "rounding the turn" on Covid-19, despite the surge in coronavirus cases. CNN's John King lays out the facts.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2020)

299,028 excess deaths in US over normal.

Big heart felt thanks to trump

And an Even bigger FUCK YOU


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 20, 2020)

Apparently Melania is going to battle covid with “ natural ” methods ( no specifics ) and has refused to do the treatments that the Great Pumpkin has done.

Sources state melania has a lingering cough.

BE BEST


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 20, 2020)

Natural methods from my pillow guy ....

OLEANDRIN ( hemlock works better ) 
Rectal UV lamp ... 
Bleach bath with clorox mimosas 
New Set of My Pillows ( To hack lungs into )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 20, 2020)

*Lawyers spurn Trump campaign in individual donations, including from Jones Day

*

(Reuters) - Lawyers at Jones Day, which has earned millions as outside counsel to U.S. President Donald Trump’s re-election campaign, have donated nearly $90,000 to the campaign committee of Trump’s Democratic rival Joe Biden. Contributions to the Trump campaign by Jones Day lawyers totaled just $50, records show.

A Reuters analysis of Federal Election Commission records shows a wide gulf between individual lawyer donations to the candidates, with nearly $29 million going directly to Biden’s campaign and just under $1.75 million to Trump’s between Jan. 1, 2019 and Aug. 31, 2020. Lawyers at several other law firms representing Trump or his campaign also heavily favored Biden.

The figures reflect individual giving, not law firm contributions, and they rely on donors’ self-identification by occupation and employer. Reuters analyzed data on more than 120,000 contributions reported by the candidates’ principal campaign committees to the FEC on Sept. 20, which includes donations made up to Aug. 31. The data doesn’t include donations to political action committees, law firm PAC donations to federal candidates, or giving from lawyers’ spouses or dependents.

Lawyers have long donated more to Democratic presidential candidates than to Republicans, data shows. The profession leans left overall, according to a 2015 report by professors at Stanford University, the University of Chicago and Harvard University, partly because much of Big Law is based in liberal-leaning cities like New York and Los Angeles.

The firms whose lawyers have donated most to Biden’s campaign in the current election cycle, using rounded figures drawn from FEC data, are plaintiff-side giant Morgan & Morgan; the campaign’s outside counsel firm Covington & Burling; and Sidley Austin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

In spite of all the obstacles thrown in it's way by Trump, medical science nonetheless is making progress and is hopefully going to soon make major strides in antiviral treatments too. If you get it, your odds of surviving covid have improved greatly over the past several months, even if your odds of getting it have greatly increased. Overwhelm the medial system and nobody gets treated or the quality of care diminishes.









Studies Point To Big Drop In COVID-19 Death Rates


More hospitalized patients are surviving than early in the pandemic. Improved treatments make a big difference, but so does flattening the curve to keep hospitals from overfilling, researchers say.




www.npr.org





*Studies Point To Big Drop In COVID-19 Death Rates*

Two new peer-reviewed studies are showing a sharp drop in mortality among hospitalized COVID-19 patients. The drop is seen in all groups, including older patients and those with underlying conditions, suggesting that physicians are getting better at helping patients survive their illness.

"We find that the death rate has gone down substantially," says Leora Horwitz, a doctor who studies population health at New York University's Grossman School of Medicine and an author on one of the studies, which looked at thousands of patients from March to August.

The study, which was of a single health system, finds that mortality has dropped among hospitalized patients by 18 percentage points since the pandemic began. Patients in the study had a 25.6% chance of dying at the start of the pandemic; they now have a 7.6% chance.

That's a big improvement, but 7.6% is still a high risk compared with other diseases, and Horwitz and other researchers caution that COVID-19 remains dangerous.

The death rate "is still higher than many infectious diseases, including the flu," Horwitz says. And those who recover can suffer complications for months or even longer. "It still has the potential to be very harmful in terms of long-term consequences for many people."
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 21, 2020)

Here is a fucking big xmas gift ... oh rudy 

BORAT got you , you fucking idiot ! LOL.



Hands down, Rudy Giuliani might star in one of the most awkward scenes in Sacha Baron Cohen's new 'Borat Subsequent Moviefilm,' which will be released on Amazon Prime Friday.

The Guardian reported that Giuliani is interviewed by Borat's 'daughter' Tutar, posing as a conservative reporter, who then brings him to a hotel room, where he reclines on a bed and seemingly puts his hand down his pants, only to be interrupted by Cohen's Borat character. 

'She's 15. She's too old for you,' Cohen screams and waves Giuliani off his 'daughter,' played by actress Maria Bakalova.

Too funny.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 21, 2020)

Bad news for the MAGA crowd, it will take the average cult member from not to bright to village idiot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Bad news for the MAGA crowd, it will take the average cult member from not to bright to village idiot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721165


Well Donald did get stupider after covid, but it is hard to tell with one as naturally stupid as Donald, what would be the benchmark?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 21, 2020)

North Dakota has the highest infection rate in the world, and they like bike rallies.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 21, 2020)

*“ ByeDon 2020 “ *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318930412610211841


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 22, 2020)

COVID-19 vaccine volunteer in Brazil's AstraZeneca trial dies, but authorities say trial to continue


A volunteer in Brazil's trial of AstraZeneca's experimental coronavirus vaccine has died, the Brazilian health agency Anvisa announced on Wednesday, but organizers said there was no reason to stop the trial -- an indication that the death is not linked to the vaccine.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2020)

An angry Azar floats plans to oust FDA’s Hahn
 

Fights over vaccine standards have created an unbridgeable divide within HHS, officials said, but White House is unlikely to approve any changes until after the election.




www.politico.com





*An angry Azar floats plans to oust FDA’s Hahn*
*Fights over vaccine standards have created an unbridgeable divide within HHS, officials said, but White House is unlikely to approve any changes until after the election.*

Infuriated by the FDA’s defiance in a showdown over the Trump administration’s standards for authorizing a coronavirus vaccine, health secretary Alex Azar has spent recent weeks openly plotting the ouster of FDA chief Stephen Hahn.

Azar has vented to allies within the Health and Human Services Department about his unhappiness with the top official in charge of the vaccine process, and discussed the prospect of seeking White House permission to remove him, a half-dozen current and former administration officials said.

During some of those conversations, he’s gone as far as to float potential replacements for Hahn, said one current and two former administration officials familiar with the talks, identifying HHS testing czar Brett Giroir and a pair of career civil servants – FDA Principal Deputy Commissioner Amy Abernethy and longtime regulator Janet Woodcock – as prime candidates to step in as acting commissioner should Hahn be removed.

The discussions come amid deep frustration with Hahn over his insistence that a Covid-19 vaccine meet stricter-than-normal safety standards — a contentious decision that rendered it impossible for President Donald Trump to fulfill his oft-expressed desire for a vaccine just before Election Day.

Earlier this month, Hahn ended a lengthy standoff over the rules under which the FDA would grant emergency authorization for a vaccine by flouting the White House and ordering their publication. The move won widespread praise from the nation’s public health community.

But it angered Azar and others who viewed it as the latest in a recent pattern of Hahn breaking with the broader administration in an effort to bolster his own reputation, current and former officials said.

White House officials are unlikely to greenlight Hahn’s firing in the next two weeks despite their own reservations about him, five current and former administration officials said, over concerns about the optics of removing an FDA commissioner soon after his agency ruled out a pre-election vaccine.

Still, Hahn — who has endured a turbulent 10-month run — is viewed as a long-shot to return if Trump wins a second term. In a sign of awareness of his rocky standing, Hahn has largely avoided traveling to the White House of late, two administration officials said, preferring to call in to its coronavirus task force meetings.

In the meantime, the last few weeks have marked a new low point in an extraordinary feud between Azar’s health department and its subordinates at the FDA that has played out in the press and behind the scenes during the nation’s worst pandemic in 100 years.

That months-long battle has disrupted efforts to combat the virus by slowing down internal decision-making and sowing confusion, according to 10 current and former administration officials and others with knowledge of the situation. It’s decimated morale and, at various times, forced the White House to intervene.

And at a time when the administration is fighting to develop the therapeutics and vaccines that can curb a disease killing 800 Americans a day, the Azar-Hahn feud has effectively severed the link between the two men at the center of that high-stakes effort.

“It’s broken,” one senior administration official said of the relationship between Azar and Hahn. “There is minimal interaction.”

In response to a series of questions, HHS and FDA spokespeople separately insisted that Azar and Hahn maintain a good relationship and speak regularly. An HHS spokesperson did not directly address whether Azar has discussed firing Hahn, and declined to say whether he still had confidence in his FDA commissioner, citing policy against conducting “personnel reviews in the press.”

But six administration officials said the disintegration of the relationship between Azar and Hahn is the result of a series of disagreements, missteps and slights that began within weeks of Hahn’s arrival in Washington last December and steadily built to a boiling point. A radiation oncologist and longtime academic with no political experience, Hahn was thrust into the middle of a pandemic response just a month after becoming the agency’s latest leader — and the fourth in 2019 alone, after former commissioner Scott Gottlieb and acting heads Ned Sharpless and Giroir.
*more...*


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> An angry Azar floats plans to oust FDA’s Hahn
> 
> 
> Fights over vaccine standards have created an unbridgeable divide within HHS, officials said, but White House is unlikely to approve any changes until after the election.
> ...


This is why I really appreciate how the Federal Reserve is set up. As a Quasi-government entity, they are really outside the political whims of a dip-shit politician.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 23, 2020)

Donald Trump’s COVID-19 plan


Everyone who's seen President Trump's COVID-19 plan says it's tremendous.




trumpcovidplan.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

*Half million COVID-19 deaths possible by February, study says*





The COVID-19 death toll could reach a half million in the U.S. by February unless nearly all Americans wear face masks, researchers said, a day after the number of new infections reported across the country approached a record high.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

Bad time to deport 12,000 doctors, also other countries like Canada will scoop them up.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Some doctors fighting the pandemic now have another thing to worry about


For months Dr. Jinendra Satiya has faced fears on the front lines of a deadly pandemic, treating coronavirus patients.




www.cnn.com





*Some doctors fighting the pandemic now have another thing to worry about*

"*What the visa change would do*
Satiya is one of about 12,000 doctors who are foreign nationals in the United States on a J-1 visa, according to the Educational Commission for Foreign Medical Graduates (ECFMG). Visitors on J-1 visas are admitted to the US for the length of their training program -- for doctors, it's typically a one-year contract at a hospital, renewed annually for the duration of their residency.
When physicians on J-1 visas complete their competency reviews and get their contracts extended for another year, they then apply for visa renewal through the ECFMG.
But under the proposed rule, the annual visa renewal would require an additional step -- applying through US Customs and Immigration Services. That processing time could take 5 to 19 months, according to the USCIS website, and interrupt doctors' ability to continue working at their hospitals".

"The Association of American Medical Colleges projects a shortage of up to 139,000 physicians in the US by 2033"


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 24, 2020)

Are there any regular RIU posters that stopped posting during Covid? Could they have...you know...?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 24, 2020)

The number of missing items from grocery store shelves around here has been slowly growing in the last few weeks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Are there any regular RIU posters that stopped posting during Covid? Could they have...you know...?


Statistically it is very probable among the American users, many in the politics section are seniors or getting close. Covid is spiking in the USA a week before the election with red states getting hammered the most by Trump and republican stupidity, but the vast majority of states are experiencing serious outbreaks now. Way to go stable jenius, imagine if covid never happened, the Americans would have a chain around their necks by now. If Trump went golfing and let the experts handle covid he would be unbeatable now, in spite of everything he has done and said. Thank Jesus he's a fucking moron, if he had a brain he would be truly dangerous, a half a million dead would be nothing.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 24, 2020)

We will see over 100,000 new cases a day by election day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The number of missing items from grocery store shelves around here has been slowly growing in the last few weeks.


I've noticed some items seem to be missing myself (made in the states) and it's not surprising given the conditions.

Another four years of Trump and Americans would be starving and wearing rags, the economy collapsed and the banks shut down. Nobody's bank or credit cards would work and even if you had 10K in your checking account the bank would be closed, there is not nearly enough real cash in circulation. Shit it could even happen before the asshole leaves office, especially if he removes his moratorium on eviction that will expire at the end of the year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> We will see over 100,000 new cases a day by election day.


Donald says you've turned the corner and it's all in the past, it magically went away, like the thousand people a day it's killing. Meanwhile the maskless death cult super spreader rallies continue in covid hotspots as Donald paves the road to Joe's victory with corpses.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 24, 2020)

Almost a thousand cases in Ontario. The highest yet with hospitalizations increasing. It’s going to be bad everywhere. 



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-record-cases-covid-19-1.5775692


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Almost a thousand cases in Ontario. The highest yet with hospitalizations increasing. It’s going to be bad everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-record-cases-covid-19-1.5775692


Still quite in NS and keeping my fingers crossed, they have flu shots available yet up there?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Still quite in NS and keeping my fingers crossed, they have flu shots available yet up there?


Yes, by appointment. I’m getting mine on Nov 2


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Almost a thousand cases in Ontario. The highest yet with hospitalizations increasing. It’s going to be bad everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-record-cases-covid-19-1.5775692


Yeah it’s very bad. I keep thinking it’s best to avoid traffic and driving or any possible situation you could possibly get into an accident and need to go to the hospital because of an emergency because there will not be a bed available for you. I don’t even want to ride my bicycle anymore at this point.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 24, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah it’s very bad. I keep thinking it’s best to avoid traffic and driving or any possible situation you could possibly get into an accident and need to go to the hospital because of an emergency because there will not be a bed available for you. I don’t even want to ride my bicycle anymore at this point.


I’ve been thinking about that too. Stay safe brother.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes, by appointment. I’m getting mine on Nov 2


I am so glad your getting one ! That’s one thing that they got covered easily here in the USA. They given em out at the local Walmart shop and shot.


CunningCanuk said:


> I’ve been thinking about that too. Stay safe brother.


I will try . Stay safe sister!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes, by appointment. I’m getting mine on Nov 2


They started here about a week ago and I'm waiting for the initial rush to die off at the pharmacy, probably tomorrow.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/halifax-pharmacist-300-per-cent-flu-shot-increase-1.5774006



*N.S. pharmacies seeing huge demand for flu shots*
*'It's been the busiest we've ever seen,' says pharmacist Graham MacKenzie*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The number of missing items from grocery store shelves around here has been slowly growing in the last few weeks.


Maybe its time for white people to start picking crops. Increase those American job numbers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Maybe its time for white people to start picking crops. Increase those American job numbers.


They will, Mexicans won't want to come to America, the covid mortality rate among Hispanics is horrific. An uncontrolled epidemic has consequences, America will have travel restriction imposed upon it until spring when they hopefully have responsible government. If Trump were to get back in, I would suggest gardening for Canadians, with a focus on growing enough potatoes to survive. Our bank and credit cards will continue to work, but if America goes under economically, we will get hammered hard here in Canada. A Trump Kleptocracy, or Trumptocracy will see many American refugees overwhelming Canada, we'll need a fucking wall!


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 24, 2020)

Has anyone told you that you're not a very good troll?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

Trumptocracy, but crazycracy would be more descriptive.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will, Mexicans won't want to come to America, the covid mortality rate among Hispanics is horrific. An uncontrolled epidemic has consequences, America will have travel restriction imposed upon it until spring when they hopefully have responsible government. If Trump were to get back in, I would suggest gardening for Canadians, with a focus on growing enough potatoes to survive. Our bank and credit cards will continue to work, but if America goes under economically, we will get hammered hard here in Canada. A Trump Kleptocracy, or Trumptocracy will see many American refugees overwhelming Canada, we'll need a fucking wall!


Yeah if Trump gets in and this winter sees an increase in the pandemic I'm selling my house in the city and buying a country home. I think cities are going to take a hit in sales this spring and an increase in rural areas will go up. For the first time ever there is more to do in the country than in cities.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Yeah if Trump gets in and this winter sees an increase in the pandemic I'm selling my house in the city and buying a country home. I think cities are going to take a hit in sales this spring and an increase in rural areas will go up. For the first time ever there is more to do in the country than in cities.


If Trump gets in again, many people will be changing plans and lives for the worse, it would be like some vision of a chaotic dystopia, this is but a preview of the reign of King Donald. Fortunately I believe the Americans will take their country back and that will lead to large scale reforms, provided they have a mandate and the senate seats. Though I think an economic and banking collapse is possible, God help us if Trump is in power and it happens. If you thought covid was something, a bank freeze up would close banks and render everybody's bank and credit cards useless. American economic activity is completely dependent on this private banking technology and businesses would go under by the thousands daily. The well to do, the middle class and the poor would all be in the same boat in a week or two, destitute.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 24, 2020)

Superbug may be spreading in hospitals overrun with COVID-19


COVID-19 hospitalizations may be spurring the spread of a drug-resistant fungus.




www.livescience.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


I figure Trump will get about 38% of the national vote and hopefully takes a big bunch of republican senators with him when he goes. I'm watching Texas, some interesting things are happening on the ground there, it might be shifting under their feet.

Joe said if he wins he won't wait for inauguration day to take action on covid, when he is president elect he will begin publicly countering some of Donald's more lethal impulses. This will humiliate Trump as real power shifts to Joe after Dec 14th, this is not how it normally happens, but Joe will do it to save American lives, you would too. If Joe wins by a landslide and has a few democratic new senators at his back, he will have a mandate for change and the wind of real power at his back.

Donald can still do a lot of damage, but after the 14th, if Joe wins, he can publicly counteract Trump on covid and if required threaten to fire anybody who follows illegal orders and make whole anybody who did not break their oaths of service and were fired. Joe's team will be briefed and consulted by department heads and cabinet officials, I wonder who Joe's AG will be and how Barr is going to explain things to them, that would be an interesting conversation.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


Meanwhile....

White House chief of staff: 'We are not going to control the pandemic'








White House chief of staff: 'We are not going to control the pandemic'


White House chief of staff Mark Meadows said Sunday that the US is "not going to control" the coronavirus pandemic, as cases surge across the country and nearly 225,000 Americans have died from the virus.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


That was a great piece. So true that people are technically dying from Covid but actually dying from incompetence. 

Seeing Stephen Miller carrying a copy of the pandemic playbook was like a slap in the face.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> That was a great piece. So true that people are technically dying from Covid but actually dying from incompetence.
> 
> Seeing Stephen Miller carrying a copy of the pandemic playbook was like a slap in the face.


It kinda pins it on him and I'm sure congress and a special commission on the covid response will want to talk to him about it, he did have the pandemic play book in his hands... I wonder if Stephen is rich? He'll need to be, Washington lawyers are expensive and he will need them for years, if he's not rich he will be ruined.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They started here about a week ago and I'm waiting for the initial rush to die off at the pharmacy, probably tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay safe brother


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Stay safe brother


I hope to stay safe in my Atlantic bubble until antibody treatments are widely deployed at least, vaccines are a year away I figure. 

If you can knock it down, you can keep it down with masks and NPI's, contact tracing and even antibody treatments will only be effective if they are not overwhelmed with unnecessary cases. Test and case isolate if you want to drop the curve quickly and not just plateau it as family members become sick from home isolation. Winter is coming and we need to take this shit way more seriously as recent outbreaks in Europe and other places have shown. We need rapid testing and lot's of it, I want that *spartan cube rapid testing device* or somebody's fucking ass on a pike.

Or perhaps this








Songbird flying high with Health Canada approval of double biomarker COVID-19 test device


TORONTO – Health Canada has approved a portable COVID-19 test kit which began as a testing regime for identifying pathogens, microbes and viruses in the European food and natural products industry. The Hyris Bcube developed by Guelph, Ontario-based Songbird Life Science Inc., in partnership with...




www.bioworld.com


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 25, 2020)

Haven't watched this yet, but will - streaming on Hulu.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Stay safe brother











Spartan Bioscience targeting fall approval for rapid COVID-19 test upgrades | Ottawa Business Journal


Ottawa firm says it has applied to Health Canada to begin clinical trials on a fix for its rapid COVID-19 testing device after the agency had concerns about the test’s effectiveness.




www.obj.ca





*Spartan Bioscience targeting fall approval for rapid COVID-19 test upgrades*
Ottawa’s Spartan Bioscience says it has applied to Health Canada to begin clinical trials on a fix for its rapid COVID-19 test after the agency expressed concern earlier this year about the test’s effectiveness.

In a statement on its website late last month, Spartan says it was awaiting Health Canada’s approval to conduct “formal clinical validation studies” on upgrades to its Spartan Cube COVID-19 testing device. The company said it hopes to get the green light to market the Spartan Cube later this fall. 

“We look forward to doing our part to improve COVID-19 testing capabilities and to help keep Canadians safe and productive during this pandemic,” the statement said.

Spartan’s test involves inserting a cartridge containing a swab from a patient’s mouth into a machine about the size of a coffee cup that analyzes DNA for the presence of the coronavirus. The company says the device can deliver accurate results in as little as half an hour.

The federal government originally said it had approved the hand-held DNA analyzer in mid-April. Just weeks later, Spartan announced it was voluntarily recalling 5,500 tests that had been shipped nationally over concerns about the proprietary swab used in the test, adding that Health Canada did not raise concerns about the accuracy of the test reagents or portable analyzer device.

Sales put on hold
The recall put a hold on Spartan’s plans to churn out thousands of the tests for customers including the federal government and the provinces of Ontario and Alberta, which had agreed to buy millions of dollars’ worth of the testing devices. 

The federal government announced last week it would buy 7.9 million rapid COVID-19 tests from U.S.-based Abbott Laboratories in a bid to take pressure off the country’s strained testing infrastructure.

Still, Health Canada has come under fire from some critics who say it waited too long to procure rapid tests. When asked recently if the department was being extra-cautious with approvals in the wake of earlier setbacks, Dr. Supriya Sharma, senior medical adviser to the department's deputy minister, said the Spartan case offered “lessons learned” for regulators.

Meanwhile, Air Canada said this summer it was also working with Spartan “to assess how best to employ” the Spartan Cube to screen passengers and airline employees. Then last week, the airline announced that it too was finalizing an order with Abbott for its rapid-test kits.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 25, 2020)

Everything is a bribe or a payoff with tRUmp.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> An angry Azar floats plans to oust FDA’s Hahn
> 
> 
> Fights over vaccine standards have created an unbridgeable divide within HHS, officials said, but White House is unlikely to approve any changes until after the election.
> ...


all trump has to do is get a few tables and pile them high with what looks like vaccine but don't let the media too close kind of like he did with the folders of blank paper..i can't even remember why he did that now without googling there has been too much.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Everything is a bribe or a payoff with tRUmp.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724730


so true then he wouldn't be able to steal..he gets a trusted children's fable to deliver the dirty?..what's next? Easter Bunny then it'll be Tooth Fairy..let's just skip it and directly go to the Ice Cream Truck dude..oh wait!


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Donald Trump’s COVID-19 plan
> 
> 
> Everyone who's seen President Trump's COVID-19 plan says it's tremendous.
> ...


but did you hear about what 'Obama did..?'


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Still quite in NS and keeping my fingers crossed, they have flu shots available yet up there?


wouldn't Ontario be 'over' there instead of 'up'?

without my google, isn't NS east of Ontario?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> That was a great piece. So true that people are technically dying from Covid but actually dying from incompetence.
> 
> Seeing Stephen Miller carrying a copy of the pandemic playbook was like a slap in the face.


you mean they dug it out of the storage closet where past presidents portrait are since that the moron felt threatened by them?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Haven't watched this yet, but will - streaming on Hulu.


i'm going to watch now..thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> wouldn't Ontario be 'over' there instead of 'up'?
> 
> without my google, isn't NS east of Ontario?


It's always down east in Canada for some reason and up there in Ontario, there are no elites on the east coast here, power was in the center of the country, Ontario and Quebec.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

*Brian Stelter: Trump isn't fighting the media, he's resisting reality*





CNN's Brian Stelter breaks down President Donald Trump's attempts to play down the Covid-19 pandemic as cases surge across the country and nearly 225,000 Americans have died from the virus.


----------



## topcat (Oct 26, 2020)

Lesley Stahl claims Trump's healthcare plan doesn’t contain an actual plan on '60 Minutes'


Stahl pushed President Trump for details of his healthcare plan, and once she saw them, the takeaway was not favorable to the president.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


that looks like dropsy to me- it's what happens when your heart is not completing..body takes on water and you get 'skin slip' while you're still alive which literally means your dying since skin slip happens when you're dead. bandages are often part of it because their skin 'slipped off'.

christ! how long do these fvckers think they're going to live anyway?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


it's what happens just before you die.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 27, 2020)

None of the other corona viruses have long lasting immunity in humans, why would this one be the exception? I think this has been known by the scientists and downplayed.










British study shows evidence of waning immunity to Covid-19 | CNN


A study of hundreds of thousands of people across England suggests immunity to the coronavirus is gradually wearing off - at least according to one measure.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

Herd immunity can't work with covid, it can take years for this pandemic to work it's way through the population and it is endemic now. Vaccines will most likely be rolled into future annual flu shots. Even though antibodies wane with time the immune system has nonetheless been "trained" to respond to this pathogen and the second round might not be as bad as the first or last as long, but don't count on it.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Studies show long-term COVID-19 immune response


Also, severity of disease may be predictive of longer-lasting antibody protection.




www.cidrap.umn.edu





*Studies show long-term COVID-19 immune response*

The durability of the immune response to SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19 is critical for understanding community outbreaks and serologic testing data, and to predict the longevity of vaccine protection. Two new studies demonstrate how severity of disease is predictive of longer-lasting antibody production and detail how immunity wanes over time but may exist for up to 7 months.

*Severe disease and longer-lasting immune response*
A UK study in Nature Microbiology today examined 65 individuals with polymerase chain reaction (PCR)-confirmed SARS-CoV-2 infection and 31 seropositive healthcare workers (HCWs).

The study authors sampled patients—with symptoms ranging from asymptomatic to critical—for antibody responses in serum collected up to 94 days after symptom onset using enzyme-linked immunoassay.

More than 95% of patients showed seroconversion—the presence of detectable SARS-CoV-2 antibodies—and neutralizing antibodies in samples 8 days after symptom onset, but the magnitude of the neutralizing antibody response appears to depend on disease severity, with lower peak antibody levels in individuals exhibiting milder disease.

The researchers found that SARS-CoV-2 antibody response is typical of other acute viral infections, with an initial peak antibody response followed by declining levels. Immunoglobulin (Ig) A and IgM antibodies approached baseline levels in some patients by 60 days after symptom onset, with IgG remaining high in most patients up to 94 days after onset.

In some individuals with low initial levels of peak neutralizing antibodies (mean infectious dose [ID50], 100 to 300), antibodies were undetectable after 50 days, while some patients with high initial levels (ID50, 1,000 to 3,500) maintained neutralizing antibodies for more than 60 days after initial symptoms.

"In some individuals, SARS-CoV-2 infection generates only a transient neutralizing antibody response that rapidly wanes," the authors suggest. In contrast, antibody levels in patients with high initial levels (ID50 > 4,000) declined but remained in the 1,000 to 3,500 range through the end of the study period.

*Antibodies up to 7 months after infection*
Similar findings emerged from a Portuguese study last week in the European Journal of Immunology that examined antibody levels in more than 500 hospitalized patients, healthcare workers, and volunteers who had recovered from COVID-19. The researchers found that 90% of SARS-CoV-2–positive individuals had detectable antibodies from 40 days up to 7 months post-infection, with higher levels in patients with more severe disease.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

Covid can make ya stupid and many Trumpers don't have far to go, Donald was lucky with antibodies or he might be drooling, provided he survived. A future Alzheimer's pandemic?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








COVID's cognitive costs? Some patients' brains may age 10 years


People recovering from COVID-19 may suffer significant brain function impacts, with the worst cases of the infection linked to mental decline equivalent to the brain ageing by 10 years, researchers warned on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com





*COVID's cognitive costs? Some patients' brains may age 10 years*

LONDON (Reuters) - People recovering from COVID-19 may suffer significant brain function impacts, with the worst cases of the infection linked to mental decline equivalent to the brain ageing by 10 years, researchers warned on Tuesday.

A non-peer-reviewed study of more than 84,000 people, led by Adam Hampshire, a doctor at Imperial College London, found that in some severe cases, coronavirus infection is linked to substantial cognitive deficits for months.

“Our analyses ... align with the view that there are chronic cognitive consequences of having COVID-19,” the researchers wrote in a report of their findings. “People who had recovered, including those no longer reporting symptoms, exhibited significant cognitive deficits.”

Cognitive tests measure how well the brain performs tasks –- such as remembering words or joining dots on a puzzle. Such tests are widely used to assess brain performance in diseases like Alzheimer’s, and can also help doctors assess temporary brain impairments.

Hampshire’s team analysed results from 84,285 people who completed a study called the Great British Intelligence Test. The findings, which have yet to be reviewed by other experts, were published online on the MedRxiv website.

The cognitive deficits were “of substantial effect size”, particularly among people who had been hospitalised with COVID-19, the researchers said, with the worst cases showing impacts “equivalent to the average 10-year decline in global performance between the ages of 20 to 70”.

Scientists not directly involved with the study, however, said its results should be viewed with some caution.

“The cognitive function of the participants was not known pre-COVID, and the results also do not reflect long-term recovery - so any effects on cognition may be short term,” said Joanna Wardlaw, a professor of applied neuroimaging at Edinburgh University.

Derek Hill, a professor of medical imaging science at University College London, also noted that the study’s findings could not be entirely reliable, since they did not compare before and after scores, and involved a large number of people who self-reported having had COVID-19, who had no positive test.

“Overall (this is) an intriguing but inconclusive piece of research into the effect of COVID on the brain,” Hill said.

“As researchers seek to better understand the long term impact of COVID, it will be important to further investigate the extent to which cognition is impacted in the weeks and months after the infection, and whether permanent damage to brain function results in some people.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

They pull no punches nor should they.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> None of the other corona viruses have long lasting immunity in humans, why would this one be the exception? I think this has been known by the scientists and downplayed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well in the body it presents like a cold or flu in which there is no immunity and why we get flu shots but we're always behind because this years flu shot has last years flu.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Herd immunity can't work with covid, it can take years for this pandemic to work it's way through the population and it is endemic now. Vaccines will most likely be rolled into future annual flu shots. Even though antibodies wane with time the immune system has nonetheless been "trained" to respond to this pathogen and the second round might not be as bad as the first or last as long, but don't count on it.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


for all practical purposes it would be like saying herd immunity for a cold or flu..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

The USA has a population 8.7 times larger than Canada and if Trump had done as well on covid as Trudeau, America would have 87,000 deaths and not 226,000. Our response was about average for a western industrialized nation, nothing special and could be improved upon. Trump owns almost 140,000 deaths so far, if you discount the 87,000 who might have died with any competent administration running the response.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Canada marks 10,000 deaths from COVID-19*





Canada has surpassed 10,000 deaths from COVID-19 since the pandemic began. But behind that number there's much loss, some lessons learned and fears of worse to come.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

*The Full Story of Trump and COVID-19 | NowThis*





THE FULL STORY OF TRUMP & COVID: More than 7 million Americans have suffered from COVID-19, including Pres. Trump. Emmy winner Jeffrey Wright narrates the documentary detailing how four years of Trump's actions brought America to this moment (warning: distressing images).


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 28, 2020)

Might want to get used to this type of headline.










Lilly antibody drug fails in study of hospitalized Covid patients, other trials go on


It's a setback for one of the most promising treatment approaches for Covid-19.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 28, 2020)

Oh look, another one.










UK vaccine chief says impact of early COVID-19 jabs may be limited


Environment Minister George Eustice said on Wednesday that a vaccine would be the answer to the COVID-19 crisis, but that Bingham's analysis was "probably right." Bingham also cautioned that the global manufacturing capacity for vaccines was vastly inadequate for the billions of doses that were...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 28, 2020)

Lots of these now, are you getting the hint yet?










Is a weak Covid-19 vaccine good enough? Scientists debate how much to lower the bar


Vaccines capable of preventing any coronavirus symptoms should qualify for widespread use, some experts say. Others want larger trials.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 28, 2020)

Man I need to quit smoking weed before clicking into this thread.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The USA has a population 8.7 times larger than Canada and if Trump had done as well on covid as Trudeau, America would have 87,000 deaths and not 226,000. Our response was about average for a western industrialized nation, nothing special and could be improved upon. Trump owns almost 140,000 deaths so far, if you discount the 87,000 who might have died with any competent administration running the response.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Canada marks 10,000 deaths from COVID-19*
> 
> ...


Most of that is the French and their stupid anti-mask protests. They are like the MAGAs of Canada.


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Covid can make ya stupid and many Trumpers don't have far to go, Donald was lucky with antibodies or he might be drooling, provided he survived. A future Alzheimer's pandemic?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Now wait. I don't think you're considering the possible upside. It trump's brain "ages" 10 years then he'll at least start acting like a 12 year old.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Most of that is the French and their stupid anti-mask protests. They are like the MAGAs of Canada.


Shortly after the second world war, while referring to De Gaul, Churchill remarked, " The cross of Loraine was the heaviest cross I had to bear"! Interestingly it's a double cross...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Shortly after the second world war, while referring to De Gaul, Churchill remarked, " The cross of Loraine was the heaviest cross I had to bear"! Interestingly it's a double cross...
> 
> View attachment 4727475


The irony.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> The irony.


Frenchmen have always been notorious to deal with, though De Gaul was an extra special asshole. He pissed off FDR so much he wanted to do the fucker in, but Churchill saved his ass! We gotta live next door to these fuckers Franklin!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Frenchmen have always been notorious to deal with, though De Gaul was an extra special asshole. He pissed off FDR so much he wanted to do the fucker in, but Churchill saved his ass! We gotta live next door to these fuckers Franklin!


Next? I lived with them for 2 years. I also use to live in China and I felt more welcome by the people there than any day in Quebec.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Frenchmen have always been notorious to deal with, though De Gaul was an extra special asshole. He pissed off FDR so much he wanted to do the fucker in, but Churchill saved his ass! We gotta live next door to these fuckers Franklin!


Even the Muslims hate the French.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 28, 2020)

According to the WH, the pandemic is over, good, I was starting to get worried.










White House science office takes credit for 'ending' pandemic as infections mount


It’s the latest inaccurate claim from the administration on the severity of the pandemic.




www.politico.com


----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you mean they dug it out of the storage closet where past presidents portrait are since that the moron felt threatened by them?


Hi , I am Halman9000 replying .
Open minded versus stacks of cash , Just look at the commercials on TV . They have 10 new Schizophrenia Drugs being advertised on TV. 

Found a decent chart that probably has nothing to do with the Novel Corona Virus Sars 2 . It is funny how they call the virus Covid-19 , which is only one of the many conditions this virus can cause .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Most of that is the French and their stupid anti-mask protests. They are like the MAGAs of Canada.











Thousands of anti-maskers protest in Toronto and everyone agrees they're idiots


If you had the misfortune of being anywhere near Toronto's Yonge-Dundas Square over the weekend, you likely witnessed the anti-lockdown protesters ...




www.blogto.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2020)

Officials in Trump's administration say, despite public denial, that the president is actually pushing for a herd-immunity strategy for COVID-19


Marc Lipsitch, an epidemiologist, said in August that herd immunity "is not a strategy or a solution" but "surrender to a preventable virus."




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Next? I lived with them for 2 years. I also use to live in China and I felt more welcome by the people there than any day in Quebec.


You’ve made several references to being treated poorly in Quebec. Did you consider the problem might be that they see your prejudice and don’t want to waste time talking to an asshole?

Food for thought.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Thousands of anti-maskers protest in Toronto and everyone agrees they're idiots
> 
> 
> If you had the misfortune of being anywhere near Toronto's Yonge-Dundas Square over the weekend, you likely witnessed the anti-lockdown protesters ...
> ...


Yeah Toronto has a ton of dummies too.


----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Now wait. I don't think you're considering the possible upside. It trump's brain "ages" 10 years then he'll at least start acting like a 12 year old.


 Barren has the little brother he always wanted.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> You’ve made several references to being treated poorly in Quebec. Did you consider the problem might be that they see your prejudice and don’t want to waste time talking to an asshole?
> 
> Food for thought.


Ouch, I'm guessing you're on of the few English speaking Canadians that like the French? Have you been to Quebec during Canada day? The lockdown had more people in the streets. We should of let them go years ago when they wanted to separate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Yeah Toronto has a ton of dummies too.


Right. Stupidly has no borders.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Right. Stupidly has no borders.


Most of Ontario is in stage 3 while Toronto is still behind in stage 2. That should tell you something.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Ouch, I'm guessing you're on of the few English speaking Canadians that like the French? Have you been to Quebec during Canada day? The lockdown had more people in the streets. We should of let them go years ago when they wanted to separate.


“One of the few”? I would question your assumption that most English speaking Canadians are bigoted. Not all of us have the obvious bias against Quebec and the French that you do. 

As I’ve said before, I’ve spent a lot of time in Quebec and Montreal and have not had the same experiences you say you’ve had. 

Canada is a better country with Quebec and Quebec is a better place within Canada. Nobody’s talking about separation in Quebec now but they are talking about it in Western Canada. Would you be happy if Alberta separates too, or is it just a French thing with you?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> “One of the few”? I would question your assumption that most English speaking Canadians are bigoted. Not all of us have the obvious bias against Quebec and the French that you do.
> 
> As I’ve said before, I’ve spent a lot of time in Quebec and Montreal and have not had the same experiences you say you’ve had.
> 
> Canada is a better country with Quebec and Quebec is a better place within Canada. Nobody’s talking about separation in Quebec now but they are talking about it in Western Canada. Would you be happy if Alberta separates too, or is it just a French thing with you?


Did you actually live there for years like me or just visit a couple of times? There are nice French Canadians, but the vast majority are biased towards English speaking Canadians. They don't celebrate Canada day either, they view it as conformity because they don't want to lose their French culture. The only good part of Quebec was the drive back to Ontario.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> Hi , I am Halman9000 replying .
> Open minded versus stacks of cash , Just look at the commercials on TV . They have 10 new Schizophrenia Drugs being advertised on TV.
> 
> Found a decent chart that probably has nothing to do with the Novel Corona Virus Sars 2 . It is funny how they call the virus Covid-19 , which is only one of the many conditions this virus can cause .
> ...


you'll never out debate me:









Trump's White House moves Bush, Clinton portraits to disused room


In a break with tradition, the White House of President Donald Trump has removed the portraits of two recent presidents, Bill Clinton and George W Bush, from the building's entrance hall, CNN reported Friday.




www.thejakartapost.com





trump truth is really fvcked up isn't it?- worse when it's undeniably in your face..pretty hard to defend it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Did you actually live there for years like me or just visit a couple of times? There are nice French Canadians, but the vast majority are biased towards English speaking Canadians. They don't celebrate Canada day either, they view it as conformity because they don't want to lose their French culture. The only good part of Quebec was the drive back to Ontario.


I’m starting to understand why Quebecers don’t like you.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m starting to understand why Quebecers don’t like you.


he doesn't like poutine? it is hard to look at.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> “One of the few”? I would question your assumption that most English speaking Canadians are bigoted. Not all of us have the obvious bias against Quebec and the French that you do.
> 
> As I’ve said before, I’ve spent a lot of time in Quebec and Montreal and have not had the same experiences you say you’ve had.
> 
> Canada is a better country with Quebec and Quebec is a better place within Canada. Nobody’s talking about separation in Quebec now but they are talking about it in Western Canada. Would you be happy if Alberta separates too, or is it just a French thing with you?


The francophone community in Canada is larger than Quebec, it includes Manitoba, Ontario, New Brunswick and even here in Nova Scotia. The French in Quebec are reacting to the massive influence of the global Anglo culture on their own, they are not alone in this either, many smaller ethno/nations have taken measures to protect their langue and cultures from the influence of English. Many people mistake this for old fashioned bigotry, but it's more about cultural preservation and a different social attitude too.

When people complain the civil government suppresses Muslims (clothing), they forget the civil government at times persecuted the Catholic church too! In many Catholic countries priests are forbidden to wear robes in public, sometimes Americans view things through the lens of absolute religious freedom and many places in Europe still have state religions supported by the government.

I have a good friend who is Acadian French and there are cultural as well as linguistic differences, I lived in both solitudes for a spell.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m starting to understand why Quebecers don’t like you.


Easy big fella, don't be such a downer. You only have like 5 days more of me in this section. Put on that Canadian kindness and not the French bad attitude.

They don't celebrate Canadian events like we do, they don't care for Canada like we do.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/canada-quebec-150-parade-celebration-1.4184718


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he doesn't like poutine? it is hard to look at.


Original. You should throw in an igloo and eh joke in there too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m starting to understand why Quebecers don’t like you.


He was bitter and continues to hold resentment about his treatment in America during his salad years, and now he is bitter and resentful about his social rejection by the people of Quebec, I too am beginning to see a pattern.

Once long ago a man took a ferry across a wide river and during the trip he asked the ferryman what the people on the other side of the the river were like. The old man responded, what are the people like where you came from?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He was bitter and continues to hold resentment about his treatment in America during his salad years, and now he is bitter and resentful about his social rejection by the people of Quebec, I too am beginning to see a pattern.
> 
> Once long ago a man took a ferry across a wide river and during the trip he asked the ferryman what the people on the other side of the the river were like. The old man responded, what are the people like where you came from?


I'm just telling it how it is. There are many Americans that make fun of Canadians.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Easy big fella, don't be such a downer. You only have like 5 days more of me in this section. Put on that Canadian kindness and not the French bad attitude.
> 
> They don't celebrate Canadian events like we do, they don't care for Canada like we do.
> 
> ...


I’m just pointing out your obvious prejudice that’s on display, even in this post. Did all the French girls in college reject you?

Yeah, that didn’t happen to me. 

Back to the topic of the thread....

Atlas push to 'slow the testing down' tracks with dramatic decline in one key state








Atlas push to 'slow the testing down' tracks with dramatic decline in one key state


Shortly after joining the White House as President Donald Trump's pandemic adviser, Dr. Scott Atlas launched a quiet effort that seemed counterintuitive to some of his colleagues -- encouraging officials to limit Covid-19 testing mainly to people experiencing symptoms.




www.cnn.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m just pointing out your obvious prejudice that’s on display, even in this post. Did all the French girls in college reject you?
> 
> Yeah, that didn’t happen to me.


I didn't know you were such a stud. Got a picture to back that up or was it just the ugly French girls?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I didn't know you were such a stud. Got a picture to back that up or was it just the ugly French girls?


I wonder if you’ve even been to Quebec now. 

I scored a bit. No pictures, I’m a hideous looking individual but, unlike you, I don’t have a chip on my shoulder and a much more pleasing personality.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wonder if you’ve even been to Quebec now.
> 
> I scored a bit. No pictures, I’m a hideous looking individual but, unlike you, I don’t have a chip on my shoulder and a much more pleasing personality.


Not only lived there but I had a Quebec health card. Shit, I even still have a 514 number because the plans are so cheap there.

I know you have a great personality, you dont need to keep reminding us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I'm just telling it how it is. There are many Americans that make fun of Canadians.


Oh I'm just poking the stick.

There are also many Canadians unfortunately making fun of Americans right now and laughing at them. I try to laugh with them sometimes because of the sheer stupidity of it all, but I cry along with them too from time to time. I figure when your friend is down you lend a helping hand to get him on his feet again and stand by him until he does, you don't kick them in the head. We learn bitter lessons in life, both as individuals and as nations, America didn't just touch the hot stove top, it leaned on it and roasted it's hand, such lessons are not quickly forgotten.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Not only lived there but I had a Quebec health card. Shit, I even still have a 514 number because the plans are so cheap there.


No place is perfect and I have a problem with Quebec’s provincial government and their racist laws. If you talked about that I would have more respect for your position. 



VILEPLUME said:


> I know you have a great personality, you dont need to keep reminding us.


It’s only fair. Like I said, I’m hideous looking.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh I'm just poking the stick.
> 
> There are also many Canadians unfortunately making fun of Americans right now and laughing at them. I try to laugh with them sometimes because of the sheer stupidity of it all, but I cry along with them too from time to time. I figure when your friend is down you lend a helping hand to get him on his feet again and stand by him until he does, you don't kick them in the head. We learn bitter lessons in life, both as individuals and as nations, America didn't just touch the hot stove top, it leaned on it and roasted it's hand, such lessons are not quickly forgotten.


It a tragedy what is happening in America. From the border children in cages to a pandemic with 1/3 of the country with no healthcare, to still to this day in 2020 many racist law enforcement.

Making fun of the U.S government is all good fun, but nothing but sympathy for the low income people.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> No place is perfect and I have a problem with Quebec’s provincial government and their racist laws. If you talked about that I would have more respect for your position.
> 
> 
> It’s only fair. Like I said, I’m hideous looking.


Have you driven around Montreal? They let the mob control their construction contracts and the roads are terrible.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2020)

I’d move to Canada because I love Justin. He is so cool. How long will he be able to be in charge? I love his beard , he is so down to earth.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I’d move to Canada because I love Justin. He is so cool. How long will he be able to be in charge? I love his beard , he is so down to earth.


You're not the only one


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> You're not the only one
> 
> View attachment 4728315


Oh pleeeeeeaaaassee!!I am more interested in his intellectual capacity. that bitch is in in need of some sexual satisfaction she can’t find with her creepy limp dick husband. She can keep dreaming. he wouldn’t touch that skank.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I’d move to Canada because I love Justin. He is so cool. How long will he be able to be in charge? I love his beard , he is so down to earth.


He just cut a deal with the NDP (left) party and currently has a minority government in parliament, elections must be held every 5 years, but the government party can call them whenever they want or if they lose a confidence or budget vote in parliament. The last Canadian federal election was held on October 21, 2019, so perhaps 2024 and then he goes for another election.

In Canada you vote for your MP, the party picks the leader and he becomes PM, sometimes someone else will become PM if the PM becomes sick or resigns.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh pleeeeeeaaaassee!!I am more interested in his intellectual capacity. that bitch is in in need of some sexual satisfaction she can’t find with her creepy limp dick husband. She can keep dreaming. he wouldn’t touch that skank.


Have you seen the new Borat movie on Amazon Prime? Justin makes a surprise appearance at the start of the movie.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Have you seen the new Borat movie on Amazon Prime? Justin makes a surprise appearance at the start of the movie.


No not yet but I will! I love the Borat movies. I just watched one last week. The one where he goes to America, lands in NYC and falls in love with Pamela Anderson and then travels across the country to California. Good one!


----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> It is funny how they call the virus Covid-19


Hilarious. Dullard J. Drumpf should include it in his standup routine. "Covid, Covid, Covid." "Covid, Covid, Covid, Covid, Covid." Like a little boy who just learned a new word.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

topcat said:


> Hilarious. Dullard J. Drumpf should include it in his standup routine. "Covid, Covid, Covid." "Covid, Covid, Covid, Covid, Covid." Like a little boy who just learned a new word.


Trump will enter the American lexicon, as in: Man you really Trumped that one up!


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2020)

About 1 in 6 fully recovered COVID-19 patients still test positive for the virus


Researchers add that recovered COVID-19 patients still dealing with a sore throat and stuffy nose were more likely to have a new positive test.




www.studyfinds.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org










President Donald Trump and Food and Drug Administration Commissioner Stephen Hahn (right) met with Daniel O’Day (left), CEO of Gilead Sciences, when remdesivir received an emergency use authorization in May.
AP PHOTO/ALEX BRANDON
*The ‘very, very bad look’ of remdesivir, the first FDA-approved COVID-19 drug*
By Jon Cohen, Kai KupferschmidtOct. 28, 2020 , 7:05 PM
*Science’s COVID-19 reporting is supported by the Pulitzer Center and the Heising-Simons Foundation.*

October was a good month for Gilead Sciences, the giant manufacturer of antivirals headquartered in Foster City, California. On 8 October, the company inked an agreement to supply the European Union with its drug remdesivir as a treatment for COVID-19—a deal potentially worth more than $1 billion. Two weeks later, on 22 October, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approved remdesivir for use against the pandemic coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 in the United States—the first drug to receive that status. The EU and U.S. decisions pave the way for Gilead’s drug into two major markets, both with soaring COVID-19 cases.

But both decisions baffled scientists who have closely watched the clinical trials of remdesivir unfold over the past 6 months—and who have many questions about remdesivir's worth. At best, one large, well-designed study found remdesivir modestly reduced the time to recover from COVID-19 in hospitalized patients with severe illness. A few smaller studies found no impact of treatment on the disease whatsoever. Then, on 15 October—in this month’s decidedly unfavorable news for Gilead— the fourth and largest controlled study delivered what some believed was a coup de grâce: The World Health Organization’s (WHO’s) Solidarity trial showed that remdesivir does not reduce mortality or the time COVID-19 patients take to recover.

FDA did not respond to Science’s request to discuss why it opted against convening the committee, noting only that it is “at the discretion” of division directors. But FDA’s inaction stands in sharp contrast to its handling of potential COVID-19 vaccines. Last week, the agency convened an advisory group to discuss the mere possibility of such a vaccine passing regulatory muster.

As to the EU agreement, Gilead confirmed to Science that WHO in “late September” provided the company with a manuscript about the study results, but a spokesperson for the European Commission, the EU executive arm, said these weren’t revealed during its negotiations. The company has aggressively called into question the validity of the Solidarity data, in part because the study was carried out in vastly different countries around the world with different health care standards. In a 15 October statement, Gilead went so far as to say “it is unclear if any conclusive findings can be drawn from the study results.”

That criticism has angered investigators in the Solidarity study, including Marie-Paule Kieny, director of research at the French medical research agency INSERM and a former WHO officer. “It's appalling to see how Gilead tries to badmouth the Solidarity trial,” Kieny says. “Pretending the trial has no value because it is in low-income countries is just prejudice.”
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

Death Rates Have Dropped for Seriously Ill Covid Patients (Published 2020)


Survival rates have improved with medical advances and less crowded hospitals, studies say. But the latest record-breaking surge in infections could reverse the gains.




www.nytimes.com





*Death Rates Have Dropped for Seriously Ill Covid Patients*
*Survival rates have improved with medical advances and less crowded hospitals, studies say. But the latest record-breaking surge in infections could reverse the gains.*

The coronavirus struck the United States earlier this year with devastating force. In April, it killed more than 10,000 people in New York City. By early May, nearly 50,000 nursing home residents and their caregivers across the country had died.

But as the virus continued its rampage over the summer and fall, infecting nearly 8.5 million Americans, survival rates, even of seriously ill patients, appeared to be improving. At one New York hospital system where 30 percent of coronavirus patients died in March, the death rate had dropped to 3 percent by the end of June.

Doctors in England observed a similar trend. “In late March, four in 10 people in intensive care were dying. By the end of June, survival was over 80 percent,” said John M. Dennis, a University of Exeter Medical School researcher who is first author of a paper about improved survival rates in Britain, accepted for publication in the journal Critical Care Medicine. “It was really quite dramatic.”

Though the virus has been changing slowly as it spreads, and some have speculated that it has become more easily transmissible, most scientists say there is no solid evidence that it has become either less virulent, or more virulent. As elderly people sheltered inside and took precautions to avoid infection, however, more of the hospitalized patients were younger adults, who were generally healthier and more resilient. By the end of August, the average patient was under 40.

Were the lower death rates simply a function of the demographic changes, or a reflection of real progress and medical advances in treatment that blunted the impact of the new pathogen?

Researchers at NYU Langone Health who zeroed in on this question, analyzing the outcomes of more than 5,000 patients hospitalized at the system's three hospitals from March through August, concluded the improvement was real, not just a function of changing demographics. Even when they controlled for differences in the patients’ age, sex, race, underlying health problems and severity of Covid symptoms — like blood oxygen levels at admission — they found that death rates had dropped significantly, to 7.6 percent in August, down from 25.6 percent in March.

“This is still a high death rate, much higher than we see for flu or other respiratory diseases,” said Dr. Leora Horwitz, director of NYU Langone’s Center for Healthcare Innovation & Delivery Science and senior author of the paper in Journal of Hospital Medicine. “I don’t want to pretend this is benign. But it definitely is something that has given me hope.”

Other doctors agreed. “The mortality rates are way lower now,” said Dr. Robert A. Phillips, chief physician executive at Houston Methodist and author of a research letter in JAMA that compared the first and second surges of Covid-19 patients in Houston. But he emphasized that the disease remains “not only deadly — 10 times more deadly probably than a bad influenza — but it also has long-term complications. You don’t have that from the flu.”

While the studies evaluated the death rate, they did not assess the burden of what Dr. Phillips called “post-Covid syndrome,” which leaves many patients with lasting respiratory and neurologic problems, cardiac complications, and other lingering issues.

“It’s relatively easy to measure death, but that doesn’t capture all the other health issues,” said Dr. Preeti Malani, an infectious disease expert at the University of Michigan. Many hospital patients face grueling and protracted recoveries and may require long-term care, while even those who had mild bouts of disease are often left with continuing health problems, like headaches, chronic fatigue or cognitive problems. “It will take a long time to understand the full clinical spectrum of this disease.”

And even as the rates of death decline, the raw numbers of deaths are expected to rise, driven by the increasing cases across the country. According to combined modeling forecasts cited by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the number of weekly deaths in the United States could surpass 6,000 by Nov. 7, and cumulative deaths could reach 250,000 by Nov. 21.

The study from England analyzed the outcomes of 14,958 critical care and intensive care patients hospitalized throughout England from March 1 to May 30. Even after adjusting for differences in age, sex, ethnicity and underlying health conditions, the authors concluded survival improved by about 10 percent each week after the end of March for patients in critical care and high intensity care units (the English study did not adjust for severity of Covid-19 illness at admission).

A combination of factors contributed to the improved outcomes of hospital patients, the authors of the two studies and other experts said. As clinicians learned how to treat the disease, incorporating the use of steroid drugs and non-drug interventions, they were better able to manage it.

The researchers also credited heightened community awareness, and patients seeking care earlier in the course of their illness. Outcomes may also have improved as the load on hospitals lightened and there was less pressure on the medical staff, both of which had been overwhelmed by a surge of patients in the spring.

“We don’t have a magic bullet cure, but we have a lot, a lot of little things, that add up,” Dr. Horwitz said. “We understand better when people need to be on ventilators and when they don’t, and what complications to watch for, like blood clots and kidney failure. We understand how to watch for oxygen levels even before patients are in the hospital, so we can bring them in earlier. And of course, we understand that steroids are helpful, and possibly some other medications.”

For clinicians combating the disease, caused by a new pathogen that was unknown before it emerged in Wuhan, China, late last year, the learning curve has been steep. Doctors shared information and gleaned insights from a barrage of studies shared with unprecedented speed, but there were also missteps. At first, the focus was on the illness’ effects on the lungs; understanding the deleterious impact on other organs came later.

Early on, physicians were placing patients on mechanical ventilators to assist with their breathing; over time they learned to position patients on their stomachs and provide them with supplemental oxygen through less invasive means, and postpone ventilation or avoid it altogether if possible.

By mid-June, clinical trials in England had proven that treatment with a cheap steroid drug, dexamethasone, reduced deaths of patients on ventilators by one-third, and death in patients getting supplemental oxygen by one-fifth. But the early recommendations from China and Italy were “to absolutely not use steroids, even though a lot of us thought it made sense to use them,” said Dr. Gita Lisker, a critical care physician at Northwell Health. “I think it’s making a big difference. But when we started with this in March, the data and recommendations from China and Italy were saying, ‘Do not use them, steroids are bad.’”

Doctors also weren’t aware at first that the Covid-19 illness caused by the new virus caused life-threatening blood clots. Now patients are put on blood thinners early on in treatment when necessary.

But the other problem in the spring was that hospitals in hard-hit areas like New York City were overwhelmed. Doctors who hadn’t worked in critical care for many years were being drafted to care for seriously ill patients, nurses were short-staffed, and equipment was in short supply. “There was a sheer overwhelming tidal wave that overtook the health care system,” Dr. Lisker said. “You had critical care units run by doctors who hadn’t done critical care in 10 years, or even ever.”

She added, “There is no question that whether you lived or died in April, some of it had to do with what unit you landed in.”

Indeed, she said, “The whole idea of flattening the curve was to avoid overwhelming the health care system.”

Medical experts are worrying that the surges in cases around the country could reverse or roll back those gains. The number of hospitalized Covid patients has increased by 40 percent over the last month, and more than 41,000 patients are now hospitalized in the United States. Hospital administrators in Idaho, Utah and Kansas City, Mo., have warned they are already close to capacity. Some have turned ambulances away, and others are drawing up plans to ration care if they run out of beds and have said they may be forced to transfer patients to facilities in other states.
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2020)

On our current trajectory they are now saying by christmas it will be up to 3,000 dead each day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> On our current trajectory they are now saying by christmas it will be up to 3,000 dead each day.


Merry Christmas from Donald America, but he will still feel aggrieved and mistreated. If he loses in a landslide I think he will try to hold post election rallies, just to feel the love. That's what's going on now, the rallies are doing far more harm than good to Donald's campaign (there is research on this), they are being held solely to meet Donald's emotional needs. Donald will need bigly emotional support after the election and if he loses in a landslide he will need someone to vent, bleat and whine to, so will his fans. I predict post election rallies where Donald will whine about a rigged election and encourage his fans to take up arms against the "deep state".


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2020)

43% of people now being tested in South Dakota are positive, that's uncontrolled exponential growth of the virus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> 43% of people now being tested in South Dakota are positive, that's uncontrolled exponential growth of the virus.


There is something lemming like about people who vote for Trump, a death wish almost. Here they are voting for Trump while getting bitch slapped by reality and stomped by covid, a hoax according to Donald.

I think the damage to the republicans will take a bit of time and retrospection on the part of many in that state, after the dust settles and folks calm down and think a bit, to the extent that they can think that is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

Unless you or a loved one are one of the victims, more "winning" from Don Jr, crown price of darkness.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Don Jr. dismisses coronavirus deaths: ‘The number is almost nothing’


Roughly 1,000 Americans died from Covid-19 on the day the president’s son appeared on Fox News to downplay the U.S. death toll.




www.politico.com





*Don Jr. dismisses coronavirus deaths: ‘The number is almost nothing’*
*Roughly 1,000 Americans died from Covid-19 on the day the president’s son appeared on Fox News to downplay the U.S. death toll.*

Donald Trump Jr., the president’s eldest son, falsely claimed on Thursday that the number of Americans dying from the coronavirus amounts to “almost nothing.”

More than 8.9 million people in the United States have been infected with Covid-19, according to the latest data from Johns Hopkins University, resulting in more than 228,000 deaths. The U.S. tallied a single-day record of more than 83,000 coronavirus cases last Friday and reported a new daily peak of more than 88,000 cases on Thursday. Deaths, an indicator that typically lags behind the number of cases, have also been on the rise.

Deaths have indeed declined relative to last spring, in part because doctors have learned to manage the disease better and because of drugs that have proven to be helpful in combating it. Nursing homes, where thousands of Americans have died from the coronavirus, have also done a better job of slowing infection, although they face challenges protecting their highly vulnerable residents as Covid-19 continues to spread across the country.

But the deaths are not “almost nothing” — and they are rising. Roughly 1,000 Americans died from the disease on Thursday, as Trump Jr. appeared on Fox News host Laura Ingraham’s show to downplay the U.S. death toll. And among those who survive the coronavirus, many have long-term damage to vital organs and lingering chronic symptoms.

“The reality is this: If you look, I put it up on my Instagram a couple days ago, because I went through the CDC data, because I kept hearing about new infections,” Trump Jr. said. “But I was like, ‘Well, why aren’t they talking about deaths?’ Oh, oh, because the number is almost nothing. Because we’ve gotten control of this, and we understand how it works.”

Those remarks resemble other misleading or outright untrue rhetoric put forth in recent days by President Donald Trump, who has been increasingly dismissive of the pandemic’s threat ahead of Election Day. “More Testing equals more Cases. We have best testing. Deaths WAY DOWN,” he tweeted on Friday morning.

Trump has repeatedly said the U.S. is “rounding the turn” in its fight against Covid-19 — an assertion contradicted by his own White House task coronavirus task force.

According to notes of a private task force call with governors on Friday, task force coordinator Deborah Birx acknowledged the severity of the spread, particularly in the northern U.S. She said 1,200 counties — one-third of the country — qualify as “hot spots.” In only one state are cases falling, and in only seven are hospitalizations decreasing.

She told the governors that reaching a plateau — stabilizing the virus, not even bringing it down — will take “every single person in your states moving forward with” wearing masks, maintaining social distance, avoiding gatherings, and handwashing.

The administration’s coronavirus testing czar also expressed concern this week about the trajectory of the pandemic, pointing to the growing number of deaths to correct the president. “The cases are actually going up. And we know that, too, because hospitalizations are going up,” Adm. Brett Giroir told NBC’s “Today” show on Wednesday, adding: “We do know that deaths are increasing, unfortunately.”

Public health experts predict an even greater death toll throughout the fall and winter months, as the U.S. coronavirus outbreak collides with the annual flu season. “If things do not change, if they continue on the course we’re on, there’s going to be a whole lot of pain in this country with regard to additional cases and hospitalizations and deaths,” Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation’s top infectious disease expert, told CNBC on Wednesday.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The francophone community in Canada is larger than Quebec, it includes Manitoba, Ontario, New Brunswick and even here in Nova Scotia. The French in Quebec are reacting to the massive influence of the global Anglo culture on their own, they are not alone in this either, many smaller ethno/nations have taken measures to protect their* langue and cultures from the influence of English. Many people mistake this for old fashioned bigotry, but it's more about cultural preservation and a different social attitude too.*
> 
> When people complain the civil government suppresses Muslims (clothing), they forget the civil government at times persecuted the Catholic church too! In many Catholic countries priests are forbidden to wear robes in public, sometimes Americans view things through the lens of absolute religious freedom and many places in Europe still have state religions supported by the government.
> 
> I have a good friend who is Acadian French and there are cultural as well as linguistic differences, I lived in both solitudes for a spell.


like the amish but they're not the nicest of people either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

I figure 10 million infections by the end of voting day in America, a stunning failure of leadership and national management at all levels. New models are projecting as many as 600,000 covid deaths by February and that is with supportive treatments that are saving large percentages of people now, if it wasn't for NAC, other supportive therapies, treatment protocols and perhaps convalescent plasma, the death toll would be in the millions by February. Antibody therapies, provided they worked wouldn't make much difference because the system is overwhelmed and the supply is limited, initially anyway.

A national lockdown, masks and common sense, America is only 4 to 6 weeks away from sanity and a fresh start.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2020)

We just hit 100,000 new cases a day and it's accelerating.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2020)

Seem to be rounding a corner, but I think we're heading for a cliff.










Utah sent every phone in the state an emergency alert warning about rapidly rising Covid-19 cases and overwhelmed hospitals


The alarming alert was sent to everyone in Utah who had a phone capable of receiving one: the state has reached a record number of Covid-19 cases, and it was time to get serious.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Seem to be rounding a corner, but I think we're heading for a cliff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I guess that’s the best this country can do with tracing applications. Pathetic.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2020)

The cruise industry is getting ready to take idiots to sea soon,the dear leader says it's ok.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Unless you or a loved one are one of the victims, more "winning" from Don Jr, crown price of darkness.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The cruise industry is getting ready to take idiots to sea soon,the dear leader says it's ok.


All Trump supporters, no doubt . it’s like a karma death cruise. You voted for Trump so now you die.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

Regeneron stops enrolling critically ill COVID-19 patients for antibody drug trial


The suspension is due to a safety concern.




thehill.com





*Regeneron stops enrolling critically ill COVID-19 patients for antibody drug trial*
*The suspension is due to a safety concern. *

Story at a glance

The enrollment of patients receiving high-flow oxygen or mechanical ventilation will be on hold pending the collection and analysis of additional data.
Trials will continue to test the antibody cocktail in hospitalized patients requiring little or no extra oxygen.
Other trials involving mild or moderately ill patients can also move forward.
Regeneron Pharmaceuticals has paused enrollment of critically ill COVID-19 patients in its trial studying the antibody cocktail treatment that was given to President Trump earlier this month. The decision is due to potential safety concerns. 

The drug maker on Friday said it was suspending the enrollment of hospitalized COVID-19 patients requiring high-flow oxygen or mechanical ventilation after an independent monitoring committee observed “a potential safety signal and an unfavorable risk/benefit profile at this time.” 

The enrollment of patients in this category will be on hold pending the collection and analysis of additional data. 

Trials will continue to test the antibody cocktail in hospitalized patients requiring little or no extra oxygen. Other trials involving mild or moderately ill patients can also move forward. 

The drug has shown encouraging results. Regeneron on Wednesday said early data showed the therapy reduced COVID-19 related medical visits by 57 percent. 

Regeneron earlier this month asked the Food and Drug Administration for emergency approval and said it would make doses available to the American people at no cost. The drug maker said it could have enough doses for 300,000 people in the coming months. 

On Monday, a study of Eli Lilly’s monoclonal antibody in hospitalized patients was stopped after it was found the treatment did not provide any benefit to COVID-19 patients. 

Earlier this month, Trump was given a single 8 gram dose of Regeneron’s experimental treatment under a compassionate-use request and credited the drug for helping him overcome the illness.


----------



## casperd (Oct 30, 2020)

great year


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

casperd said:


> great year


Pivotal year


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2020)

Over 1,000 deaths a day now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Seem to be rounding a corner, but I think we're heading for a cliff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will still vote for Trump, it might take awhile for it to sink in, but fatal damage has been done to the republicans in these red states, this will not be forgotten in the years to come.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

Covid-19 antibodies diminish over time, but experts say there's no reason to be alarmed


Most experts agree that drops in antibody levels over time are expected, and that these declines are not altogether concerning.




www.nbcnews.com





*Covid-19 antibodies diminish over time, but experts say there's no reason to be alarmed*
*Most experts agree that drops in antibody levels over time are expected, and that these declines are not altogether concerning.*

Coronavirus antibodies may provide protection against reinfections even if they wane over time, according to experts, who say people shouldn’t be alarmed by recent studies that had seemingly contradictory results.

Antibodies and other immune responses have been a major focus of coronavirus research because there are important implications for how long people could be protected before a vaccine is available. If antibodies confer immunity that is long-lasting, for example, people who have been infected may be protected until there is a viable vaccine. But waning antibodies could mean that Covid-19 survivors may be at risk of reinfection.

A pair of studies released this week raised some confusion because of their divergent findings. One paper published in the journal Science, led by scientists in New York, found that Covid-19 antibodies developed by the immune system lingered at stable levels for around five months. But two days earlier, a preprint study that has yet to be peer-reviewed, found that among hundreds of thousands of participants across England, antibody levels declined rapidly, falling more than 26 percent over a three-month period.

Most experts agree that drops in antibody levels over time are expected, and that these declines are not altogether concerning.

“If you think about basic immunology, you should have an antibody response initially and then that antibody response should go away,” said Ritesh Tandon, an associate professor of microbiology and immunology at the University of Mississippi Medical Center, who was not involved with either study. “Antibodies are dynamic — they are not made one time and stay in the blood.”

Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation’s top infectious disease expert, echoed that sentiment, adding that declining antibody levels do not necessarily translate into a lack of immunity.

“Just because the level of antibodies diminish, that doesn’t mean you lose protection,” he said Thursday in a press briefing from the National Institutes of Health.

In the recent study published in Science, researchers at the Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai used a database of immune responses from 30,000 New Yorkers who tested positive for the coronavirus between March and October and monitored 121 volunteers over time.

The researchers found that antibody responses peaked roughly two to three months after infection. And in 90 percent of the people who recovered, antibody levels subsequently dropped but remained stable for around five months, said Dr. Ania Wajnberg, an associate professor of medicine at the Icahn School of Medicine and a co-author of the Mount Sinai study.

A “majority of patients have a relatively robust response and so far, that is persisting over time,” she said.

In the U.K. study, scientists at Imperial College London found that antibody prevalence in the British participants fell from 6 percent at roughly the end of June to 4.4 percent in September. And using at-home tests that were distributed to more than 365,000 people, the researchers observed a more than 26 percent decline in antibody levels over three months.

But there were limitations with the British study. Although the study had hundreds of thousands of participants, the researchers did not follow the same people over time. The study also did not precisely measure antibody levels.

“The sensitivity between the two tests is a major difference,” said Alan Wu, a professor of laboratory medicine at the University of California, San Francisco, who was not involved with either study. “It’s a little bit apples and oranges, in the sense that the studies are not done in the same way.”

But despite the seemingly divergent results from the two studies, they can both be true, according to Dr. Arturo Casadevall, chair of the molecular microbiology and immunology department at the Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health. It’s not unreasonable — or particularly alarming — if antibody levels decline rapidly after a person recovers and then persist for some time at a much lower level, he said.

“We know that other coronaviruses tend to elicit immunity that is not long-lasting,” Casadevall said. “The question is: How much antibodies do you need to prevent reinfection? It may be that you need very little.”

Still, antibodies are not the only weapons in the immune system’s arsenal. There are cellular immune responses that could recognize a virus and provide some protective immunity. People who have been infected with a virus also typically produce “memory cells” that can recall certain pathogens and quickly mobilize a defense against reinfection.

“Antibody immunity is only one part of immunity,” Casadevall said. “If you have immunological memory, it means that if you confront the coronavirus again, your body doesn’t need two weeks to figure out how to react. That memory could kick in right away.”

There is no easy way to detect memory cells and cellular immune responses in recovered patients, but it is an active area of research, according to Tandon. And so far, immune responses to the coronavirus are more or less in line with other known coronaviruses, he added.

“It does play by the rules of immunology — it’s not an alien virus that we seem to know nothing about,” Tandon said. “I haven’t seen anything that makes me think this is a virus that is very different from anything we’ve seen before.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

18 Trump rallies have led to 30,000 COVID-19 cases: Stanford University study


A new study from Stanford University found that 18 of President Trump’s campaign rallies have led to over 30,000 confirmed coronavirus cases and likely led to over 700 deaths. Researchers exam…




thehill.com





*18 Trump rallies have led to 30,000 COVID-19 cases: Stanford University study*

A new study from Stanford University found that 18 of President Trump’s campaign rallies have led to over 30,000 confirmed coronavirus cases and likely led to over 700 deaths. 

Researchers examined rallies held between June 20 and Sept. 22, 2020, only three of which were held indoors.

The researchers then compared spread of the virus in the counties that held the rallies to counties that were on similar case trajectories before the rallies occurred. 

The authors concluded that the rallies increased subsequent cases of COVID-19 by over 250 infections per 100,000 residents. They found that the events led to over 30,000 new cases in the country and likely resulted in over 700 deaths, but recognized that the deaths were “not necessarily among attendees.” 

“Our analysis strongly supports the warnings and recommendations of public health officials concerning the risk of COVID-19 transmission at large group gatherings, particularly when the degree of compliance with guidelines concerning the use of masks and social distancing is low,” the authors wrote in the paper. “The communities in which Trump rallies took place paid a high price in terms of disease and death.

The study was published to preprint platform SSRN on Friday. 

In a statement to The Hill, the Trump campaign deputy national press secretary Courtney Parella said that, "Americans have the right to gather under the First Amendment to hear from the President of the United States." 

'We take strong precautions for our campaign events, requiring every attendee to have their temperature checked, providing masks, they’re instructed to wear, and ensuring access to plenty of hand sanitizer," Parella said. "We also have signs at our events instructing attendees to wear their masks.”

Biden campaign spokesperson Andrew Bates said in a statement to The Hill that Trump is “costing hundreds of lives and sparking thousands of cases with super spreader rallies that only serve his own ego.” 

The study comes as the U.S. set a new single-day record for coronavirus cases on Friday, logging 97,080 new cases according to COVID Tracking Project, shattering the previous record of 88,521 on set Thursday.

The study results come as public health experts have warned that the fall and winter seasons could lead to a disastrous third wave of coronavirus cases as the colder weather forces people to congregate indoors. 

The president, however, has repeatedly dismissed the new surge in cases, claiming that the nation is “rounding the turn” on the pandemic. He has also blamed the media for the intense focus on COVID-19.

On Friday, he drew backlash for claiming that doctors are improperly counting coronavirus deaths for personal and monetary gain. 

Trump has drawn scrutiny for holding rallies with thousands of mostly unmasked people despite the pandemic. Supporters at his rallies are also not seen social distancing. 

One of the events evaluated in the Stanford study was the president’s controversial rally in Tulsa, Okla., in June. before the event, officials raised concerns that it could lead to a spike in cases.

The Tulsa rally is thought to be where the late Herman Cain contracted the virus, as he was not wearing a mask at the event. 

The former presidential candidate died on July 30 from complications of the virus, and Trump has said he doesn’t believe that Cain caught the virus at the rally.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

Looks like Vlad has found a way to avoid paying out all those pensions in rural Russia where many of the old folks live.
If ya don't wear a mask there it won't be long before you're behind barbed wire in a camp covid.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/russia-hospitals-covid-19-1.5783119



*As COVID-19 sweeps across Russia, hospitals buckle under the strain*
*Russia says its vaccine will make disease manageable by next summer but many have doubts*

When COVID-19 was ravaging densely populated parts of the U.S., Europe and India throughout the spring and summer, many in Russia hoped the country's vast emptiness would act as a kind of natural physical distancing and slow the spread of the coronavirus.

But that optimism has evaporated this fall as poorly funded and ill-equipped hospitals in rural towns and cities struggle under an avalanche of new COVID-19 cases.

Russia set yet another record for daily new infections on Friday, recording 18,283 — well beyond the spring's daily peak of 15,000. While the highest concentration of positive tests is in Moscow, the spread of COVID-19 is intensifying most dangerously in remote regions beyond the capital.

Some of the worst stories have come from the city of Barnaul in the Altai Krai region of Siberia. 

Social media video that circulated last week showed the basement of Hospital No. 12 packed with more than 30 corpses in black body bags lining corridors and storage rooms.
*more...*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 1, 2020)

*Infections Stemming From Trump Rallies*
The researchers used a statistical model to extrapolate infections tied to 18 rallies, and the study’s figures were not based on individual cases traced directly to particular campaign events.













A rally for President Trump in Phoenix in June. Public health officials in states and counties where such rallies have been held said in interviews that it was impossible to tie particular infections to the gatherings.Credit...Doug Mills/The New York Times

By Sheryl Gay Stolberg

Oct. 31, 2020




WASHINGTON — A group of Stanford University economists who created a statistical model estimate that there have been at least 30,000 coronavirus infections and 700 deaths as a result of 18 campaign rallies President Trump held from June to September.
The numbers, which will surely reignite accusations from Democratic leaders and public health officials that the president is putting voters at risk for political gain, are not based on individual cases traced directly to particular campaign events.
Instead, the Stanford researchers, led by Professor B. Douglas Bernheim, the chairman of the university’s economics department, conducted a regression analysis. They compared the 18 counties where Mr. Trump held rallies with as many as 200 counties with similar demographics and similar trajectories of confirmed Covid-19 cases before the rally date.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 1, 2020)

I pulled this from the Washington Post's interview with Dr. Fauci on Friday



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/fauci-covid-winter-forecast/2020/10/31/e3970eb0-1b8b-11eb-bb35-2dcfdab0a345_story.html



President Trump’s repeated assertions the United States is “rounding the turn” on the novel coronavirus have increasingly alarmed the government's top health experts, who say the country is heading into a long and potentially deadly winter with an unprepared government unwilling to make tough choices.
“We’re in for a whole lot of hurt. It’s not a good situation,” Anthony S. Fauci, the country’s leading infectious-disease expert, said in a wide-ranging interview late Friday. “All the stars are aligned in the wrong place as you go into the fall and winter season, with people congregating at home indoors. You could not possibly be positioned more poorly.”
Fauci, a leading member of the government’s coronavirus response, said the United States needed to make an “abrupt change” in public health practices and behaviors. He said the country could surpass 100,000 new coronavirus cases a day and predicted rising deaths in the coming weeks. He spoke as the nation set a new daily record Friday with more than 98,000 cases. As hospitalizations increase, deaths are also ticking up, with more than 1,000 reported Wednesday and Thursday, bringing the total to more than 230,000 since the start of the pandemic, according to health data analyzed by The Washington Post.
Even as new infections climb in 42 states, Trump has downplayed the virus or mocked those who take it seriously. “Covid-19, covid, covid, covid,” he said during one event, lamenting that the news media gives it too much attention. In another rally, he baselessly said that U.S. doctors record more deaths from covid-19, the disease the coronavirus causes, than other nations because they get more money.
“I mean our doctors are very smart people. So what they do is they say, ‘I’m sorry but everybody dies of covid,’ ” Trump said Friday at a rally in Waterford Township, Mich., without offering any evidence.
Fauci said former vice president Joe Biden’s campaign “is taking it seriously from a public health perspective.” Trump, Fauci said, is “looking at it from a different perspective.” He said that perspective was “the economy and reopening the country.”
He also lamented that Scott Atlas, a neuroradiologist and Trump’s favored pandemic adviser, who advocates letting the virus spread among young healthy people and reopening the country without restrictions, is the only medical adviser the president regularly meets with. 
“I have real problems with that guy,” Fauci said of Atlas. “He’s a smart guy who’s talking about things that I believe he doesn’t have any real insight or knowledge or experience in. He keeps talking about things that when you dissect it out and parse it out, it doesn’t make any sense.”
Fauci said he actually appreciated chief of staff Mark Meadows saying last weekend on CNN that the administration was not going to control the pandemic. “I tip my hat to him for admitting the strategy,” he said. “He is straightforward in telling you what’s on his mind. I commend him for that.”
Judd Deere, a White House spokesman, offered blistering criticism of Fauci for his comments in a statement to The Washington Post on Saturday. Deere said Fauci “knows the risks [from the coronavirus] today are dramatically lower than they were only a few months ago.”
“It’s unacceptable and breaking with all norms for Dr. Fauci, a senior member of the President’s Coronavirus Task Force and someone who has praised President Trump’s actions throughout this pandemic, to choose three days before an election to play politics,” Deere said. “As a member of the Task Force, Dr. Fauci has a duty to express concerns or push for a change in strategy, but he’s not done that, instead choosing to criticize the President in the media and make his political leanings known by praising the President’s opponent — exactly what the American people have come to expect from The Swamp.” 

We are so fucked 
Be/stay safe & wear a mask


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)

Which state or province is winning today.









COVID-19 in the U.S.: How do Canada's provinces rank against American states?


Looking at confirmed coronavirus cases per million people, how do the U.S. states compare to Canada's provinces and territories?




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

Covid is a challenge for everybody, more so with winter coming, because of Trump it is a catastrophe in America.

Here is how Canadian provinces and American states compare, Manitoba has a large urban native population who are especially vulnerable to covid, like all north American natives.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









COVID-19 in the U.S.: How do Canada's provinces rank against American states?


Looking at confirmed coronavirus cases per million people, how do the U.S. states compare to Canada's provinces and territories?




www.ctvnews.ca





*COVID-19 in the U.S.: How do Canada's provinces rank against American states?*

TORONTO -- How do Canadian provinces compare to American states in terms of COVID-19 cases? We’ve calculated reported cases per million people each day of the pandemic to get an idea of how the two countries stack up. Overall, even Canada’s highest-reporting regions are low compared to places south of the border.

When you create a sorted list of the provinces and states (including Washington, D.C.), Canada's first province, Manitoba, ranks 38th when it comes to recent cases per capita. Currently, 14 states have fewer average daily cases per million.
Even at their peaks, Canada’s provinces are still relatively low – Manitoba tops the list for Canada at 46th overall in terms of highest all-time average daily cases per million people.

Below is an updated list of the states and provinces sorted by the current number of cases being reported. We’re showing the average number of daily cases over a seven day period by default.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Which state or province is winning today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat me to it!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

But Trump said you were rounding the corner, at high speed I might add, and sliding towards the opposite ditch as the semi truck approaches head on. Donald's got the peddle to the metal and is hunched over the wheel while the passengers in the back scream in terror.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








White House unleashes on Fauci after criticism of Trump's pandemic response


The White House on Saturday unleashed on Dr. Anthony Fauci, the country's leading infectious disease expert, following his comments to the Washington Post that criticized the Trump administration's response to the pandemic, including Dr. Scott Atlas, who the president has relied on for advice on...




www.ctvnews.ca





*U.S. 'in for a whole lot of hurt': Fauci unleashes on White House coronavirus approach days before election*
As U.S. President Donald Trump fights his way through the final days of the presidential campaign denying the pandemic — by lashing out at doctors, disputing science and slashing the press for highlighting rising coronavirus case counts — the long-running rift between the White House and Dr. Anthony Fauci burst into the open Saturday night.

For months as Trump undercut his own medical experts, sidelined scientists and refused to take basic steps to control the virus while mocking former vice president Joe Biden for wearing a mask, the nation's top infectious disease specialist held his tongue and took the president's attacks in stride as he continued to plead with the American people to socially distance and wear masks.

But Fauci's restraint appeared to have evaporated in a Washington Post interview that was published Saturday night, in which he called out the White House for allowing its strategy for fighting the virus to be shaped in part by a neuroradiologist with no training in the field of infectious disease and said he appreciated chief of staff Mark Meadows' honesty when he admitted to CNN's Jake Tapper during a recent interview that the administration has given up controlling the spread of the virus.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

2 days before an election and you have this, in the middle of an out of control pandemic that was and is Trump's fault, you would have had the pandemic, just not the catastrophe and tragedy.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Dr. Scott Atlas, White House Coronavirus Task Force adviser, apologizes for interview with Russian propaganda network


Dr. Scott Atlas, an adviser on the White House Coronavirus Task Force, apologized after appearing in an interview with Russian state broadcaster RT, just days before Election Day.




www.cnn.com





New York (CNN Business)Dr. Scott Atlas, an adviser on the White House Coronavirus Task Force, apologized after appearing in an interview with Russian state broadcaster RT, just days before Election Day.

In his apology, Atlas claimed he was unaware RT was a registered foreign agent.

RT is owned by Russian state-owned news agency RIA Novosti and subsidiary RT America is registered with the US Justice Department as an agent of the Russian government. The Kremlin uses RT to spread English-language propaganda to American audiences, and was part of Russia's election meddling in 2016, according to a 2017 report from the US Office of the Director of National Intelligence.

Twitter labeled a video from the Russian-state controlled broadcaster RT as election misinformation on Thursday. YouTube videos posted by RT carry the disclaimer: "RT is funded in whole or in part by the Russian government."
Earlier this year, an internal intelligence bulletin issued by the Department of Homeland Security said Russia was amplifying disinformation about mail-in voting as part of a broader effort "to undermine public trust in the electoral process."

In its filing to register as a foreign agent, RT's production company in the United States said its role is to "inform, not influence" and "are not aimed to primarily benefit any foreign government or political party."
A senior White House official told CNN Sunday that Atlas did not have clearance from the Trump administration for his interview with RT. The official said Atlas "did it on his own without approval by the White House." Senior aides raised concerns internally after Atlas appeared on RT, the source said. RT said the interview was done from the White House property.

*Dubious claims*
In the 27-minute interview on Saturday, Atlas made a series of dubious claims. For example, Atlas misrepresented the effectiveness of masks, suggested that lockdowns kill people and discouraged testing of asymptomatic people. He also dismissed forecasts from the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation at the University of Washington School of Medicine that forecasts 399,000 coronavirus deaths in the US by February 1 under current conditions.

"The IHME model is really sort -- it's absurd to start looking at this model at this point," Atlas said. "At this point in time anybody who's even focusing on models has not learned from the past."

In July, the IHME model predicted 208,255 Americans would have died from coronavirus by Nov. 1. In fact, according to Johns Hopkins University, 230,566 people have died as of Nov. 1.

Atlas is a radiologist and who has no expertise in infectious diseases or epidemiology.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 2, 2020)

Notice all the fat fucks that aren’t concerned. Hope those fuckers get it bad.


Rural public health workers say they feel 'hated'. Hear resident's shocking response








Ozarks public health workers feel 'hated' in Covid-19 spike | CNN


Covid-19 is on the rise in rural America. CNN's Elle Reeve visits Carter County, Missouri, to speak with public health officials who have become unlikely villains to the town's residents.




www.cnn.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm putting this here for fucking posterity.
This thread sucks


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2020)

*Let's talk about Stanford's study about Trump's rallies....*


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm putting this here for fucking posterity.
> This thread sucks


I regret that I have but one vote to give to my country.


----------



## topcat (Nov 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Over 1,000 deaths a day now.





casperd said:


> great year


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about Stanford's study about Trump's rallies....*


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK Trump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 2, 2020)

This is what I've been saying and most worried about. I've already lived through one life changing illness and I want no part of another.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This is what I've been saying and most worried about. I've already lived through one life changing illness and I want no part of another.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732363


Fauci says winter will be Hell, Donald says he will fire him and Joe says he will hire him. Joe will push masks post election to try and save lives, these stupid pricks will keep spreading it far and wide until caged behind razor wire.

I figure Donald will hold post election rallies if he can, if only to feel the love and whine to his base about a rigged election. He might even call for armed insurrection at his rallies while invoking the insurrection act, even with a landslide election. Nancy will have anybody thinking of following his orders by the nuts before sundown the next day using inherent powers as the constitutional gloves come off and the congressional dungeon fills.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2020)

Winter is coming

This map from NPR, updated today, Nov 3. The northernmost western and midwestern states are aflame with the virus. This is what happens when a population with too many careless people spend more time indoors. I'm going to see how this map overlays with schools being open. Cold weather and kids coming home after a day inside a public school room seem like the best conditions for coronavirus to spread. 

Governors will have to hard choices to make very soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2020)

Here's one for the biotech little critters to pump out in bioreactors when programmed. The needle in the haystack has been found, used a magnet. This one should be in production and use (we hope) by the time Joe is inaugurated, Joe and America are gonna reap the pay off stage of modern science. Now just knock the numbers down with appropriate public health responses and 3 layer masks minimum (we went to that recommendation here today) and some of this shit can work to save whoever is unfortunate enough to get covid.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Rapid method finds potent COVID-19 monoclonal antibody among a trillion possibilities


University of Pittsburgh School of Medicine scientists have discovered the fastest way to identify potent, neutralizing human monoclonal antibodies against SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19.




medicalxpress.com





*Rapid method finds potent COVID-19 monoclonal antibody among a trillion possibilities*

University of Pittsburgh School of Medicine scientists have discovered the fastest way to identify potent, neutralizing human monoclonal antibodies against SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19.

The method—as well as a trio of successful animal studies on an antibody called "Ab1"—are described today in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences. Ab1 is on track for human clinical trials by early next year.

At any given time, the human body contains up to 10 billion different antibodies. With samples from a few hundred people, senior author Dimiter Dimitrov, Ph.D., director of Pitt's Center for Antibody Therapeutics (CAT), and his team over the last several years built multiple libraries containing a total of 1 trillion human antibodies. With such a large number, odds are that these libraries contain an effective antibody against any pathogen—the challenge is in identifying the right antibodies in the libraries, something the Pitt team has mastered.

"Making a diverse antibody library is an art," said co-author John Mellors, M.D., chief of the Division of Infectious Diseases at Pitt and UPMC. "Not everyone can do it. Dr. Dimitrov and his team not only identified potential therapies in record time, before most Americans were even aware that a pandemic was looming, but by publishing their method, they've also better prepared the world for future emerging diseases."

In contrast, the major method used this year to identify antibodies that neutralize SARS-CoV-2 was to find patients who have recovered from COVID-19, isolate their cells that produce antibodies against the virus and extract the antibodies from those cells. Large numbers of antibodies then must be screened to find those that bind most tightly to the virus, which adds more time to the discovery process. So while the Pitt team had identified Ab1 back in February, major companies didn't have their monoclonal antibodies until the end of March or early April.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2020)

Antibodies might wane after a few months, but the cells that produce them appear to remember the virus and stick around, apparently if you get covid again (6 months so far), you will probably have a rapid immune response and not become as sick. Considering what might happen to you if you do get sick, it might be best to avoid covid, even if you've had it before.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Immune cells are responding to Covid six months after infection, study finds


Cellular, or "T-cell," immunity against Covid-19 is likely to be present within most adults six months after primary infection, a new study said.




www.cnbc.com





*Immune cells are responding to Covid six months after infection, study finds*

KEY POINTS

Cellular, or “T-cell,” immunity against Covid-19 is likely to be present within most adults six months after primary infection, a new study said.
Research by the U.K. Coronavirus Immunology Consortium (UK-CIC), Public Health England and Manchester University NHS Foundation Trust has found “robust T-cell responses” to the coronavirus virus six months after infection.
Cellular, or “T-cell,” immunity against Covid-19 is likely to be present within most adults six months after primary infection, a new study said.

Research by the U.K. Coronavirus Immunology Consortium (UK-CIC), Public Health England and Manchester University NHS Foundation Trust has found “robust T-cell responses” to the coronavirus six months after infection.

T-cells are a part of our immune system that attack cells which have been infected with a virus or other kind of pathogen and they help other antibody-producing cells in the immune system. Scientists have been investigating T-cell responses to the coronavirus to see how lasting any immune response might be in individuals who have caught, and recovered from, Covid-19.

This latest study looked at 100 individuals who had tested positive for the coronavirus in March and April of 2020 but had not been hospitalized with the virus. All 100 individuals had experienced either mild or moderate symptoms or were asymptomatic (56 versus 44 people), the study noted.

Serum samples were collected monthly to measure antibody levels, and blood samples were taken after six months to assess the cellular (T-cell) response to the virus.

A range of analyses were carried out to assess different aspects of the T-cell response including the magnitude of response and the response to different proteins from the virus, the study noted.

“T-cell responses were present in all individuals at six months after SARS-CoV-2 infection,” it said, indicating “that a robust cellular memory against the virus persists for at least six months.”

The study found, however, that “the size of T-cell response differed between individuals, being considerably (50%) higher in people who had experienced symptomatic disease at the time of infection six months previously.” The study has not yet been published in a medical journal or peer-reviewed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2020)

Meanwhile back at the ranch. After getting rid of Trump in the election, this is where the national priority is, or should be.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Task force warns new coronavirus cases are increasing 'exponentially' in weekly state reports*









Task force warns new coronavirus cases are increasing 'exponentially' in weekly state reports | CNN Politics


Despite President Donald Trump's claims at campaign rallies that the pandemic would vanish on November 4 and members of the media would stop covering it, rising cases, hospitalizations, and deaths nationwide are causing the White House coronavirus task force to sound dire warnings in weekly...




www.cnn.com





(CNN)Despite President Donald Trump's claims at campaign rallies that the pandemic would vanish on November 4 and members of the media would stop covering it, rising cases, hospitalizations, and deaths nationwide are causing the White House coronavirus task force to sound dire warnings in weekly reports released to states.

"There is a continued increase in cases, hospitalizations, and fatalities nationally, spreading southward from the coldest climates as the population moves indoors and cases increase exponentially," the task force said in multiple state reports dated November 1 and obtained by CNN.

Maps that show the rise in Covid-19 cases nationally over time, the reports said, "demonstrate the previous impact of comprehensive mitigation efforts when implemented effectively in many areas and that partial or incomplete mitigation leads to prolonged community spread, hospitalizations, and increased fatalities."

Those maps also show "significant deterioration in the Sunbelt as mitigation efforts were decreased over the past 5 weeks," the reports said.

In multiple states, the task force warned state and local officials that "there must be clear messaging ... to act now," which largely focused on masks. Those strong recommendations come as the White House has continued to send mixed signals and has failed to model mask usage.

The task force recommended the following key messages: "Do not gather without a mask with individuals living outside of your household," "Always wear a mask in public places," and, "Stop gatherings beyond immediate household until cases and test positivity decrease significantly."

It also warned of "eroding" behaviors in university towns leading to increasing cases and test positivity. Ahead of the holiday season, the task force suggested colleges and universities test students "before they leave campus for Thanksgiving break to mitigate exposure to family and community."


----------



## hillbill (Nov 5, 2020)

trump slaughter continues


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump slaughter continues


Once Joe wins, hopefully today, he will start talking covid and masks and Donald will hear a lot about covid after the election, there is gonna be bigly heat put on Trump to get off his ass and act or get the fuck out of the way.

Joe will be a president and if a president has an opportunity to save over 100,000 American lives, don't get in his way. If you or I were in his position with his responsibilities it would be a serious mistake to get in the way of saving lives.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 5, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m just pointing out your obvious prejudice that’s on display, even in this post. Did all the French girls in college reject you?
> 
> Yeah, that didn’t happen to me.
> 
> ...


my perception of french-canadians are they don't like canada either but i do not know one iota of your history except this is the 2nd Trudeau for prime minister and you burned down our WH for some odd reason.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Once Joe wins, hopefully today, he will start talking covid and masks and Donald will hear a lot about covid after the election, there is gonna be bigly heat put on Trump to get off his ass and act or get the fuck out of the way.
> 
> Joe will be a president and if a president has an opportunity to save over 100,000 American lives, don't get in his way. If you or I were in his position with his responsibilities it would be a serious mistake to get in the way of saving lives.


i heard a pundit briefly describe how he will be in a mood we've never seen and to brace for it.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i heard a pundit briefly describe how he will be in a mood we've never seen and to brace for it.


I bet Trump is Karen'ing like a mofo right now.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 5, 2020)

104,000 new cases in USA Today shatters yesterday’s record of 100,000. Gruesome


----------



## Moldy (Nov 5, 2020)

We lost another grifter, lying asshole from Covid. He thought it was caused by fornication. thoughts and shit.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 6, 2020)

Danish Covid-19 mink variant could spark new pandemic, scientists warn


Mutations in mink herds and wildlife such as weasels, badgers, ferrets may pose risk to human health and vaccine development




www.theguardian.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Danish Covid-19 mink variant could spark new pandemic, scientists warn
> 
> 
> Mutations in mink herds and wildlife such as weasels, badgers, ferrets may pose risk to human health and vaccine development
> ...


Does anyone buy fur coats anymore?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 6, 2020)

More than 200 people diagnosed with mink-related coronavirus in Denmark


Strain found to be less sensitive to human antibodies, potentially undermining efficacy of future vaccines, scientists say




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 6, 2020)

Right around 145,000 new cases *today*...for everyone distracted by the fornicating howler


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2020)

*Covid-19 infections could double in next month according to Harvard epidemiologist*
From CNN Health’s Shelby Lin Erdman

Coronavirus infections could double over the next month as the virus continues to spread across the United States, Harvard epidemiologist Marc Lipsitch predicted during an online discussion Friday. 
The US recorded more than 121,000 new Covid-19 cases on Thursday, the highest single-day total since the pandemic began. Cases have also surpassed 100,000 on Friday.


> "I think if caseloads double in the next month, I will not be at all surprised. If it goes more than that I would be somewhat surprised but not completely shocked," Lipsitch, a professor of epidemiology at the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, said during a chat with the Journal of the American Medical Association.


But Lipsitch said he doesn’t like to make predictions because he still believes coronavirus mitigation efforts can work to bring down transmission rates.
"It's not that I don't want to make them, it's that making projections gives the impression that it's not in our hands, that it’s some kind of hurricane where we can stand there, but we can’t do anything about it," he said.
The number of daily cases and how much the virus continues spreading "depends on our responses," Lipsitch added.
At the current pace, the spread will "grow exponentially," he said, because we're "not very close to herd immunity" in most places. In some places, he added, the spread could be slowed somewhat increased immunity. 
Lipsitch also said people should expect lockdowns again, and stay-at-home orders, if intensive care units are overloaded.
"I think it really depends on how much capacity has been built up over the time that we've had to prepare, thanks to the intense control measures that were put in place early on in some places, and how much places continue to get overwhelmed," Lipsitch said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2020)

If this is happening to France, it will be bad in America, Canada too.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Record number of Covid-19 cases in France for second day in a row*
From CNN’s Barbara Wojazer and Arnaud Siad 






Medical personnel attend to a suspected Covid-19 patient at the emergency service of the Robert Boulin hospital in Libourne, southwestern France, on November 6, 2020. Philippe Lopez/AFP/Getty Images

France has registered a new record number of coronavirus cases in the last 24 hours, according to data released by the French Health Ministry on Friday.
The country saw the highest numbers of coronavirus cases for the second day in a row with 60,486 new cases reported on Friday. It had previously seen a record of 58,046 cases on Thursday.
According to data from Johns Hopkins University, France has the most Covid-19 cases in Europe after Russia and the third highest fatality count after the UK and Italy.
There are now 28,955 coronavirus patients in hospital in France, and 4,321 in ICU, according to the Health Ministry, and the overall death toll stands at 39,865.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

Mark Meadows has coronavirus-check


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Does anyone buy fur coats anymore?


Still big in Russia and eastern Europe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2020)

Some People Already Have Antibodies That Recognize Covid-19, Thanks to Common Colds


A new study suggests that a small portion of the population carries antibodies that respond to the coronavirus behind covid-19 without having been infected—antibodies lifted from previous bouts with the common cold caused by related viruses.




gizmodo.com





*Some People Already Have Antibodies That Recognize Covid-19, Thanks to Common Colds*

A new study suggests that a small portion of the population carries antibodies that respond to the coronavirus behind covid-19 without having been infected—antibodies lifted from previous bouts with the common cold caused by related viruses.

The research is the latest to indicate that some people may have a degree of preexisting immunity to the coronavirus. But though it’s possible these findings could help explain some trends in the pandemic, such as children being less vulnerable to severe illness, it’s still unclear just how protective this borrowed immunity could really be.

The new study, published in Science on Friday, tested blood samples collected from adults and children in the UK prior to the known start of the pandemic in December 2019, as well as from people early on in the pandemic who tested negative for SARS-CoV-2, the coronavirus responsible for covid-19. These samples were compared to people who had confirmed covid-19.

*Common Cold Coronaviruses Might Prime the Immune System to Recognize SARS-CoV-2*
A group of scientists think they’re closer to understanding why some people’s immune systems seem…
Read more

As expected, most of the confirmed cases had a diverse group of antibodies geared to respond to the virus’s spike protein, used by the virus to infect cells. These came from all three of the antibody types that combat viral infection (IgG, IgM, IgA). But in some uninfected patients, including those confirmed to have a recent common cold coronavirus infection, the researchers also found antibodies that appeared to react to SARS-CoV-2. “Our results from multiple independent assays demonstrated the presence of preexisting antibodies recognizing SARS-CoV-2 in uninfected individuals,” the researchers wrote.
*more...*


----------



## Moldy (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2020)

BIDEN FUCKING WINS

LAME DUCK trump


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 7, 2020)

AP calls Biden president so he must be.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> AP calls Biden president so he must be.


Although I thought it was weird they called Arizona so early. 

I was happy that the rest of the news was waiting for any last minute shenanigan's that Trump might have had before they called it. 

The Republicans were pulling so much scams with the last day revision ballots it left room that they could cry foul if things were called too early.

I wouldn't be surprised if Arizona flips back (based on last numbers I saw), luckily Pennsylvania ended any chances Trump has. 

The Democrats did about as well as they could IMO, Georgia gives them a chance to win the senate in January and have the ability to get some real work for our nation done. 

Otherwise we will have to wait until 2022 with all the stupid games Mitch, the gremlin that attached himself to McCain, and the rest of the Republicans playing games in the senate.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 7, 2020)

This doesn't sound good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2020)

Coronavirus Mutation Concern Verified by Largest COVID-19 Viral Sequence Analysis in U.S.


Argonne computational resources supported the largest comprehensive analysis of COVID-19 genome sequences in the U.S. and helped corroborate growing evidence of a protein mutation. Before COVID-19 first entered the United States in March, Houston Methodist Hospital had already begun preparations



scitechdaily.com





*Coronavirus Mutation Concern Verified by Largest COVID-19 Viral Sequence Analysis in U.S.*

Argonne computational resources supported the largest comprehensive analysis of COVID-19 genome sequences in the U.S. and helped corroborate growing evidence of a protein mutation.

Before COVID-19 first entered the United States in March, Houston Methodist Hospital had already begun preparations to test for and sequence the virus on a large scale, given the news coming out of Wuhan, China.

Between March 5, when the first case turned up in metropolitan Houston, and July 7, physician/researchers at Houston Methodist sequenced the genome of over 5,085 strains of the virus. These accounted for nearly 10 percent of the COVID-19 cases that came through the 2,400-bed Houston Methodist health system, during two distinct waves that occurred in that time frame.

“99 percent isn’t 100 percent. If there is a mutation that accounts for just one percent of the population, and you suppress or eradicate the majority, you can drive up some trait of that one percent, whether it’s virulence or transmissibility, and then it’s a different ballgame.” — James Davis, Argonne staff scientist

Collaborators from the University of Texas at Austin, Weill Cornell Medical College, the University of Chicago and the U.S. Department of Energy’s (DOE) Argonne National Laboratory worked together to analyze the data and try to correlate patient outcomes with viral traits.

“This is the largest viral sequence analysis in the U.S. right now and it’s one of the most comprehensive, continual snapshots of sequences that dates to the beginning of the outbreak,” said James Davis, a staff scientist in Argonne’s Data Science and Learning division. “It also provides a much clearer picture of how the strains are evolving.”

During the course of the research, the group helped solidify mounting observations and concerns internationally that a mutation in the virus’s spike protein had become dominant, driving COVID-19’s transmissibility rates as witnessed by the second wave that surged through Houston around mid-May.

A paper describing their methods and results was published in the journal mBio on October 30 ,2020.

That mutation in the spike — responsible for infiltrating the human immune system and the current target of vaccine research — was in an amino acid called Gly614 and was the result of one protein, aspartic acid, mutating into another, glycine.

During the earliest parts of the pandemic, March through April, Gly614 was just one variant among many others. But during the second wave in May, Davis recalls, all of the cases they were sequencing at Houston Methodist showed that Gly614 had proliferated to the point of becoming the dominant amino acid in the spike protein.

In fact, it was found in over 99 percent of the sequenced variants.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2020)

Here is a way to potentially grow a lot of vaccines or perhaps even antibodies cheaply in a short period of time. I imagine you could use cannabis plants to do this too. The next pandemic we could be waiting for harvest time!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





First-Ever Flu Vaccine Derived From Tobacco Plants Just Smashed Clinical Trials


A new flu vaccine grown in plants has been put to the test in two large-scale clinical trials, a first for vaccine research.




www.sciencealert.com





*First-Ever Flu Vaccine Derived From Tobacco Plants Just Smashed Clinical Trials*
CLARE WATSON9 NOVEMBER 2020
A new flu vaccine grown in plants has been put to the test in two large-scale clinical trials, a first for vaccine research.

The vaccine contained virus-like particles which resembled circulating flu strains, extracted from native Australian tobacco relatives that were genetically instructed to produce the viral proteins.

The two trials combined involved nearly 23,000 people and the results suggest that the plant-derived vaccine is not only safe, but comparable to current commercial flu vaccines.

"To the best of our knowledge, these studies and the clinical development programme that preceded them are the largest demonstration to date of the potential for a plant-based platform to produce a human vaccine that can be safe, immunogenic, and effective," the research team wrote.

Every year, the vaccines that protect us against influenza have to be reformulated for the next flu season, which is a huge undertaking.

The influenza virus is a chameleon of sorts, constantly changing the protein molecules it displays on its outer surface, and this has researchers feverishly looking for ways to improve our current vaccine technology. 

Most influenza vaccines are currently made using virus particles grown in and harvested from chicken eggs or lab-grown cells, which takes months even after scientists work out which flu strains (and surface proteins) they need to target.

Plants, which can be engineered to produce select proteins and cultivated at scale, could be an alternative, helping to boost our capacity to produce seasonal flu vaccines.

The technique might also help to overcome complications encountered in the way current flu vaccines are manufactured that sometimes renders vaccines less effective. 

In this system, the researchers used an Australian relative of the tobacco plant, Nicotiana benthamiana, engineered to produce just the outer shell of influenza viruses. These virus-like particles are then extracted and purified under strict conditions to make a flu vaccine. 

The researchers tested their plant-derived vaccine in two clinical trials, funded by the Canadian biotech company which developed the technique, and no major safety concerns were reported.

Phase III trials testing safety and efficacy like this are usually one of the last hurdles vaccines need to clear before they can be approved for widespread use.

But keep in mind that even if a flu vaccine is approved as safe and effective, any manufacturer needs to be able to produce millions of doses every year, which could be a challenge for vaccine-producing plants.

The first trial involved more than 10,100 adults from Asia, Europe and North America, aged 18 to 64 years, and it was designed to show that the vaccine could prevent 70 percent of people in the trial from developing flu-like or other respiratory illnesses in one flu season.

Although this high benchmark was not reached in the trial, the vaccine did protect about a third of people from flu strains circulating in the 2017-2018 Northern Hemisphere winter that were a match for the viral particles in this vaccine.

That result might sound low, but the efficacy of commercial flu vaccines often varies year to year depending on how well a vaccine matches the different flu strains circulating that winter.

The researchers concluded, based on data collected during 2017-2018, that their plant-derived vaccine provided a "broadly similar" level of protection as commercial vaccines used in that particularly long flu season, which is a fair result.

The second study recruited another 12,700 people aged 65 years and over. This is quite important because elderly people's immune systems tend to wane with age, making them more vulnerable to contracting infections. 

"Like other influenza vaccines, antibody responses to the [plant-derived] vaccine also diminished with age," the researchers said.

The plant-derived vaccine stimulated less of an antibody response in older people, a somewhat expected result, but it did activate a substantial increase in immune cells ready to respond to flu-like infections.

Promisingly, the protection the vaccine granted people from flu-like illnesses in the 2018-2019 flu season was still on par with a commercially available flu vaccine used that season.

"The field of plant-derived vaccines has grown a lot in the past 28 years, since it was first shown [in 1992] that viral proteins could be expressed in plants," John Tregoning, an infectious disease researcher from Imperial College London, said in a commentary about the latest trial results. 

"This is the first time a plant vaccine has been tested in a [human] clinical trial," Tregoning added. "It is a milestone for this technology and sows the seeds for other plant-based vaccines and therapeutics."

If all goes well, this research might one day give us another way to manufacture seasonal flu vaccines that could also be scaled up in the event of another flu pandemic. 

In their paper, the researchers claim that their plant-based system can produce the first doses of a newly designed flu vaccine within two months of identifying an emerging influenza strain.

But there is likely still a long road ahead navigating regulatory approvals for this vaccine, so watch this space. 

The research was published in The Lancet.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 9, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 104,000 new cases in USA Today shatters yesterday’s record of 100,000. Gruesome


it's a cuomo blue state hoax to steal votes! STOP THE COUNT!..oh wait..what?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some People Already Have Antibodies That Recognize Covid-19, Thanks to Common Colds
> 
> 
> A new study suggests that a small portion of the population carries antibodies that respond to the coronavirus behind covid-19 without having been infected—antibodies lifted from previous bouts with the common cold caused by related viruses.
> ...


Type O..has the more immune effect; they also get less colds.

Type O- is the universal type and can be given to anyone for blood transfusion.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 13, 2020)

Well, here it is, back to Oregon's governor orders business restrictions like what we had last March only this time, the number of people coming down with Trump's flu is staggeringly higher.

*Freeze, Oregon: Gov. Kate Brown restricts businesses again as COVID-19 cases surge*

_Restrictions under the new framework apply statewide, not just in counties with acute coronavirus spread. And the new restrictions will be in place in some parts of Oregon for more than two weeks. Brown said Multnomah County will be under the new guidelines for at least four weeks, and other hot spots will also face longer restrictions.

“Maybe we thought the fight was over, but it’s not," said Dr. Dean Sidelinger, the state epidemiologist. "This is likely the most dangerous time in Oregon.”

New regulations include:_


_Limiting restaurants and bars to take-out service only._
_Closing gyms and other indoor recreational facilities, museums, and indoor entertainment like theaters._
_Closing outdoor recreational facilities, zoos, gardens, and entertainment venues. City parks and playgrounds will remain open._
_Requiring all businesses to mandate that employees work from home when possible, and to close offices to the public._
_Limiting grocery and retail stores to 75% capacity and encouraging curbside pickup service._
_Prohibiting visits at nursing homes and other long-term care facilities._
_Limiting social get togethers, whether indoors or out, to no more than six people from two households._
_Limiting worship services to 25 people when indoors and 50 people when outdoors._
_The increased regulations are the toughest steps Brown has taken since a series of executive orders in the early days of the pandemic. But they also aren’t as widespread._

This is going to piss off the people who live on the east side of the state:

_While Brown’s new directive includes a lighter touch for some businesses than the last shutdown, the governor also promised Friday to take a hard line with individuals who ignore restrictions on social gatherings — a key reason for exponential case growth the state has seen. Brown said she’s directing Oregon State Police to work local law enforcement on potentially ticketing, or even arresting, people for breaking the rules.

“In terms of individuals, I am not asking you,” Brown said. “I am ordering you.”_

Our right wing authoritaryian types are going to go into full blown melt down hearing that from a woman who is both liberal and a lesbian. They are fine with the orange man sending troops to beat, gas and arbitrarily snatch Portlanders from the streets. The others. But orders that affect THEM? Might as well tell them we are coming for their guns. Oh, the humanity!

_Breaking a governor’s emergency order is a class C misdemeanor in Oregon. Businesses have long faced possible penalties for flouting regulations.

Despite looming warnings of a case surge in the fall, Oregon officials have shied away from once again shutting down portions of the state economy, but have also warned that it could be necessary if COVID-19 spread gets out of control.


The increase in cases is believed to be at least partly due to colder autumn weather, which is driving people indoors for small gatherings that would otherwise occur in the open air.

“What’s causing this spread?" Sidelinger said. “Two words: Social gatherings.”_

So, that's it. Whatever hopes we had of getting together with others over the holidays are over. The kids are going to be a mess. But it's what we have to do. As Trump put it, I am going to "let the virus dominate me".









Freeze, Oregon: Gov. Kate Brown restricts businesses again as COVID-19 cases surge


The order will last at least two weeks and also restricts private gatherings and worship services. Some businesses and schools will be allowed to continue operations.



www.opb.org


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Well, here it is, back to Oregon's governor orders business restrictions like what we had last March only this time, the number of people coming down with Trump's flu is staggeringly higher.
> 
> *Freeze, Oregon: Gov. Kate Brown restricts businesses again as COVID-19 cases surge*
> 
> ...


I live in Newtown Connecticut (yea, that one) & we've had a mandatory face mask rule in effect since April, due to the fact that we are 70 miles from the epicenter of COVID-19 on the East Coast, New York City
Wednesday the Governor announced a curfew from 10:00 PM until 5:00 AM & yesterday my wife came home from her school where she teaches & told me that her school, the largest one in the State of CT (1200 students) is shutting it's doors next week and going totally virtual.
This school is in Bridgeport, the largest city in CT, and primarily serves mostly low income children of color/immigrants
They're fucked now because some don't even have internet, nevermind a PC & how do you teach kindergarteners online?
Plus, how are the parents going to deal with it?
It's going to be some fucked up winter that's for sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Well, here it is, back to Oregon's governor orders business restrictions like what we had last March only this time, the number of people coming down with Trump's flu is staggeringly higher.
> 
> *Freeze, Oregon: Gov. Kate Brown restricts businesses again as COVID-19 cases surge*
> 
> ...


After Jan she will have the Feds at her back, until then hold the fort as best you can, razor wire and camp covid are the final option for those who won't comply. Storming legislatures armed to the teeth will get someone killed next time, or charged with insurrection. Joe is gonna take this shit as seriously as you would and if someone is in the way of saving hundreds of thousands of lives, they won't be for long.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

Common Coronavirus Mutation May Actually Make COVID-19 More Susceptible to a Vaccine


Mutation is not expected to interfere with effectiveness of vaccines under development. A new study published in Science confirms that SARS-CoV-2 has mutated in a way that's enabled it to spread quickly around the world, but the spike mutation may also make the virus more susceptible to a vaccine



scitechdaily.com





*Common Coronavirus Mutation May Actually Make COVID-19 More Susceptible to a Vaccine*

Mutation is not expected to interfere with effectiveness of vaccines under development.

A new study published in Science confirms that SARS-CoV-2 has mutated in a way that’s enabled it to spread quickly around the world, but the spike mutation may also make the virus more susceptible to a vaccine.

The new strain of coronavirus, called D614G, emerged in Europe and has become the most common in the world. Research at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill and the University of Wisconsin-Madison shows the D614G strain replicates faster and is more transmissible than the virus, originating in China, that spread at the beginning of the pandemic.

There were bright spots in the study findings: While the D614G strain spreads faster, in animal studies it was not associated with more severe disease, and the strain is slightly more sensitive to neutralization by antibody drugs.

The study published on November 12, 2020, provides some of the first concrete findings about how SARS-CoV-2 is evolving.

“The D614G virus outcompetes and outgrows the ancestral strain by about 10-fold and replicates extremely efficiently in primary nasal epithelial cells, which are a potentially important site for person-to-person transmission,” said Ralph Baric, professor of epidemiology at the UNC-Chapel Hill Gillings School of Global Public Health and professor of microbiology and immunology at the UNC School of Medicine.

Baric has studied coronaviruses for more than three decades and was integral in the development of remdesivir, the first FDA-approved treatment for COVID-19.

Researchers believe the D614G strain of coronavirus dominates because it increases the spike protein’s ability to open cells for the virus to enter. These crown-like spikes give the coronavirus its name.

The D614G mutation causes a flap on the tip of one spike to pop open, allowing the virus to infect cells more efficiently but also creating a pathway to the virus’ vulnerable core.

With one flap open, it’s easier for antibodies — like the ones in the vaccines currently being tested — to infiltrate and disable the virus.

For the recent study, Baric Lab researchers — including first author Yixuan J. Hou — worked in collaboration with Yoshihiro Kawaoka and Peter Halfmann, both virologists on faculty at the University of Wisconsin-Madison.

“The original spike protein had a ‘D’ at this position, and it was replaced by a ‘G,'” Kawaoka said. “Several papers had already described that this mutation makes the protein more functional and more efficient at getting into cells.”

That earlier work, however, relied on a pseudotyped virus that included the receptor-binding protein but was not authentic. Using reverse genetics, Baric’s team replicated a matched pair of mutant SARS-CoV-2 viruses that encoded D or G at position 614 and compared basic property analysis using cell lines, primary human respiratory cells, and mouse and hamster cells.

Kawaoka and Halfmann contributed their unique coronavirus study model, which uses hamsters. The University of Wisconsin-Madison team — including Shiho Chiba, who ran the hamster experiments — performed replication and airborne transmission studies with both the original virus and the mutated version created by Baric and Hou.

They found that the mutated virus not only replicates about 10 times faster — it’s also much more infectious.

Hamsters were inoculated with one virus or the other. The next day, eight uninfected hamsters were placed into cages next to infected hamsters. There was a divider between them so they could not touch, but air could pass between the cages.

Researchers began looking for replication of the virus in the uninfected animals on day two. Both viruses passed between animals via airborne transmission, but the timing was different.

With the mutant virus, the researchers saw transmission to six out of eight hamsters within two days, and to all the hamsters by day four. With the original virus, they saw no transmission on day two, though all of the exposed animals were infected by day four.

“We saw that the mutant virus transmits better airborne than the [original] virus, which may explain why this virus dominated in humans,” Kawaoka said.

The researchers also examined the pathology of the two coronavirus strains. Once hamsters were infected, they presented essentially the same viral load and symptoms. (The hamsters with the mutated strain lost slightly more weight while sick.) This suggests that while the mutant virus is much better at infecting hosts, it doesn’t cause significantly worse illness.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I live in Newtown Connecticut (yea, that one) & we've had a mandatory face mask rule in effect since April, due to the fact that we are 70 miles from the epicenter of COVID-19 on the East Coast, New York City.
> Now, Wednesday the Governor announced a curfew from 10:00 PM until 5:00 AM & yesterday my wife came home from her school where she teaches & told me that her school, the largest one in the State of CT (1200 students) is shutting it's doors next week and going totally virtual.
> This school is in Bridgeport, the largest city in CT, and primarily serves mostly low income children of color/immigrants
> They're fucked now because some don't even have internet, nevermind a PC & how do you teach kindergarteners on line?
> ...


We never even opened up schools in my district except for special needs kids. Online learning sucks and not just for kindergarten either. What teenager is going to stay behind a computer desk during school hours without supervision? It's completely unrealistic. Even with internet access, my HS age kids fell behind last year when we went virtual. I've taken measures to keep my kids on track this year. Other parents don't have the options I have. As you say, some don't even don't have internet access. We simply aren't prepared for this. Also, as you say, our public school system meets more than just educational needs. This is going to fuck up a generation. 

I think we are going to need to keep schools open throughout the year in order to give kids the chance to catch up. Also smaller class sizes, more teachers, more counseling. You just watch, the Republican controlled Senate is going to fight Biden and Pelosi tooth and nail to prevent them from funding mitigation measures. 

Fuck Trump and his "it will go away, don't test for it because I might be proven wrong" presidency.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> We never even opened up schools in my district except for special needs kids. Online learning sucks and not just for kindergarten either. What teenager is going to stay behind a computer desk during school hours without supervision? It's completely unrealistic. Even with internet access, my HS age kids fell behind last year when we went virtual. I've taken measures to keep my kids on track this year. Other parents don't have the options I have. As you say, some don't even don't have internet access. We simply aren't prepared for this. Also, as you say, our public school system meets more than just educational needs. This is going to fuck up a generation.
> 
> I think we are going to need to keep schools open throughout the year in order to give kids the chance to catch up. Also smaller class sizes, more teachers, more counseling. You just watch, the Republican controlled Senate is going to fight Biden and Pelosi tooth and nail to prevent them from funding mitigation measures.
> 
> Fuck Trump and his "it will go away, don't test for it because I might be proven wrong" presidency.


Georgia is to be decided and Donald has more headlines to make, cross your fingers and toes. What happened to America after sputnik? What was the reaction to it and what were the economic consequences of it in the decades after? Regan killed the federal department of education as the first order of business, there's your answer and it is an old one that does not change. History and civics are viewed as useless topics by citizens who don't know who they are and what they are suppose to stand for.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> This is going to fuck up a generation.


They've named/designated certain generations Boomers/Gen X/Gen Z/Millennials & now we have the Generation COVID-19, which truly is fucked.
Think about it.
The lost education/job opportunities/social interaction that will never, ever be regained.
Fucking tragic for sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> We never even opened up schools in my district except for special needs kids. Online learning sucks and not just for kindergarten either. What teenager is going to stay behind a computer desk during school hours without supervision? It's completely unrealistic. Even with internet access, my HS age kids fell behind last year when we went virtual. I've taken measures to keep my kids on track this year. Other parents don't have the options I have. As you say, some don't even don't have internet access. We simply aren't prepared for this. Also, as you say, our public school system meets more than just educational needs. This is going to fuck up a generation.
> 
> I think we are going to need to keep schools open throughout the year in order to give kids the chance to catch up. Also smaller class sizes, more teachers, more counseling. You just watch, the Republican controlled Senate is going to fight Biden and Pelosi tooth and nail to prevent them from funding mitigation measures.
> 
> Fuck Trump and his "it will go away, don't test for it because I might be proven wrong" presidency.


You can transform a society in 20 years with education, it's really the only way and social/emotional training should be as important as PE, there is plenty of evidence to support this too. Pour on not just money, but resources and caring and it can happen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> They've named/designated certain generations Boomers/Gen X/Gen Z/Millennials & now we have the Generation COVID-19, which truly is fucked.
> Think about it.
> The lost education/job opportunities/social interaction that will never, ever be regained.
> Fucking tragic for sure.


What they lost in school they have made up for while attending Trump University for 4 years, it provides a truly excellent education and we've all been there with them.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> We never even opened up schools in my district except for special needs kids. Online learning sucks and not just for kindergarten either. What teenager is going to stay behind a computer desk during school hours without supervision? It's completely unrealistic. Even with internet access, my HS age kids fell behind last year when we went virtual. I've taken measures to keep my kids on track this year. Other parents don't have the options I have. As you say, some don't even don't have internet access. We simply aren't prepared for this. Also, as you say, our public school system meets more than just educational needs. This is going to fuck up a generation.
> 
> I think we are going to need to keep schools open throughout the year in order to give kids the chance to catch up. Also smaller class sizes, more teachers, more counseling. You just watch, the Republican controlled Senate is going to fight Biden and Pelosi tooth and nail to prevent them from funding mitigation measures.
> 
> Fuck Trump and his "it will go away, don't test for it because I might be proven wrong" presidency.


I think school for life is where we should go. Let anyone who wants to learn have the ability to put in the work inside a structure that helps them do as much as they can. Education should be 24/7/365. 

People come from too many situations to kill their ability to access school before they are an adult.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 14, 2020)

In today’s news, the latest one-day increase in new cases (for yesterday) is ~184,000....


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> They've named/designated certain generations Boomers/Gen X/Gen Z/Millennials & now we have the Generation COVID-19, which truly is fucked.
> Think about it.
> The lost education/job opportunities/social interaction that will never, ever be regained.
> Fucking tragic for sure.


I can't help but hold out the hope that we take this generational gap seriously. I think Biden's talk about getting additional funds to schools is the first thing to act on. If that doesn't happen then game over.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I think school for life is where we should go. Let anyone who wants to learn have the ability to put in the work inside a structure that helps them do as much as they can. Education should be 24/7/365.
> 
> People come from too many situations to kill their ability to access school before they are an adult.


I don't know about the 7/24/365 bit. Kids have to play too. That's where they develop creativity. For the next year or so, catching up is needed. So, yeah, we all need to step up if we are going to avoid a lost generation. Not kids. Adults need to step up. 

Or not, in which case we've lost a generation. 

I'm trying to be optimistic but I don't see enough people who understand what their role is.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2020)

A year or so of interruption is not a Lost Genetation


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know about the 7/24/365 bit. Kids have to play too. That's where they develop creativity. For the next year or so, catching up is needed. So, yeah, we all need to step up if we are going to avoid a lost generation. Not kids. Adults need to step up.
> 
> Or not, in which case we've lost a generation.
> 
> I'm trying to be optimistic but I don't see enough people who understand what their role is.


I mean the schools are open around the clock. Have resources available at all times for people to be able to use to advance their education on their own time. 

Have everything some kind of hybrid of home and school for adults to be able to come in and work in a structured environment for things like testing and when they are getting stuck on something, special topics etc. We are more and more a 24 hour society.

I am talking a bit out of my depth with it, but I just think of all that unused infrastructure closing down buildings 70% (bullshit statistic, but schools close about 4 pm to 6am, and breaks) of the time. 

The only thing I know is we would of course keep kids away from adult students. Because too many weirdo's.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> A year or so of interruption is not a Lost Genetation


Pretty fucking close.
In my area they went into at home learning in May too a large degree.
Now, they're going 100% and I think/know that they've lost a year of development so far.
My wife simultaneously had to teach 10 students in class & 4 students who were online thru Zoom (They're parents didn't want any exposure at all)
Fucked up for sure, anyway you look at it.
Yea, the loss of social interaction is gone for this year ( at least) forever, and that really, really fucking sucks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Pretty fucking close.
> In my area they went into at home learning in May too a large degree.
> Now, they're going 100% and I think/know that they've lost a year of development so far.
> My wife simultaneously had to teach 10 students in class & 4 students who were online thru Zoom (They're parents didn't want any exposure at all)
> ...


Ah, but you are forgetting the effects of Trump University on their civics and political education. Trump University educated a generation of Americans in the value of democracy and political activism. Trust me the experience is one that money just cannot buy and that they can't make up, it's stranger than fiction. This is something a generation will share and carry forward into the future and it might have unintended consequences, we'll see...


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> A year or so of interruption is not a Lost Genetation


Doesn't have to be. 

But a year of education is hard to replace without extra effort afterward. 

Some studies are showing that many kids are not just losing time but regressing. The kids won't be "lost", we'll know where they are but I learned to read and write in 1st and 2nd grades. By third grade, I was reading fairly complex stories. Also fascinated with Dinosaurs. No way my parents could have filled in the gap if Mrs. Brummer wasn't there.


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

And now, for something completely different.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

Another fucking Canadian telling you what to do! Ok he's a duel citizen now... Seduced by the big bucks, but he's still obviously a Canadian! They pay in gringo dollars...  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*On Coronavirus: ‘Lead, Follow Or Get Out Of The Way’ | MSNBC*





The United States is still breaking coronavirus records as President Trump continues to disrupt the transfer of power. With 67 days to inauguration, there are limits to how much President-elect Joe Biden can do to beat the virus. It’s time for President Trump to allow for a normal transition so Biden can bring science back into the White House.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 15, 2020)

They have jail inmates in El Paso working to deal with all the dead bodies at the hospitals.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 15, 2020)

Doctors are saying that since the tRUmp virus causes vascular damage they expect some survivors to have erectile dysfunction as a result of the virus. This will just push tRUmptards over the edge, not only are they cucks and incels but now their dicks won't work at all lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 15, 2020)

On the bright side, it may also cause fertility problems in tRUmptards.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> On the bright side, it may also cause fertility problems in tRUmptards.


Still the funniest opening scene IMO.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 15, 2020)

Idiocracy is a documentary from the future.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Idiocracy is a documentary from the future.


It does feel like that.

But luckily those kids that get produced by Klevon are just as likely to be successful in life as anyone else (if society allows them to).


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327004015683657729


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2020)

Meet Ron, Joe's man and Donald's worst nightmare. This is the guy who will oversee the assembly of a foot high stack of executive orders Joe will sign right on the podium or shortly thereafter. They will be sheets of paper and not fancy leather binders, they will come later and there will be no time to hold them up to the camera, as Joe works on a bad case of writer's cramp.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Full Ron Klain: 'This Is Just The Reality. Joe Biden Won This Election' | Meet The Press | NBC News*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2020)

*10% of Secret Service Officers Sidelined by COVID: ‘These Are The Things They Did Not Sign Up For’*





Washington Post reporter Carol Leonnig finds that 130 Secret Service officers “have either tested positive for COVID-19 or had to quarantine for 2 weeks” due to exposure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2020)

I thought I would put this here, it is worth watching and gives you some insight into the damage Trump's disinformation is doing, the lives it is costing and the compassionate hearts it is breaking.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump's Mishandling of Covid Impacts Medical Professionals. An ER Nurse Shares Her Experience.*





An emergency room nurse in South Dakota relates her telling experiences with Covid patients who are unwilling to accept their diagnosis because of the continued disinformation from Trump and company. The only way to fix what Trump broke is education, accurate information, empathy and patience.


----------



## Moldy (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 16, 2020)

Update on my wifes school situation.
She was told to come in today & when she got there, the school was shut down
Fucking cunts never called her.
She just called me and told me there was an emergency shutdown of the school because 7 teachers had tested positive, one of which was in the classroom next to my wife's classroom.
She was advised to get a test ASAP, which she is doing as I type.
This is extremely fucked up.
If she get's it & I get it, I'm a fucking dead man, seeing as I'm over 60 & have COPD.
Fucking nightmare


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The only way to fix what Trump broke is education, accurate information, empathy and patience.


Or a fucking bullet between Trump's eyes.
Actually, the damage is done, but it would make me feel a whole lot better.
Motherfucker is the worst fucking Human on the planet Earth.
Can something sue him for manslaughter/criminal negligence, because that's what should happen.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Update on my wifes school situation.
> She was told to come in today & when she got there, the school was shut down
> Fucking cunts never called her.
> She just called me and told me there was an emergency shutdown of the school because 7 teachers had tested positive, one of which was in the classroom next to my wife's classroom.
> ...


Don’t worry , COPD isn’t one of the highest risk factors . Diabetes is. Plus I think you need a large viral lode of the shit and you have been sheltering in place. If I were you I would be using a different room then your wife for sleeping and use another bathroom if you have one . Wear a mask around your wife and limit the time you spend with her. Good Luck!


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Update on my wifes school situation.
> She was told to come in today & when she got there, the school was shut down
> Fucking cunts never called her.
> She just called me and told me there was an emergency shutdown of the school because 7 teachers had tested positive, one of which was in the classroom next to my wife's classroom.
> ...


Jim don't get worked up man. Try to stay calm. I have all the bad shit that Dr Amber says is worse. I try not to think about it. I smoke weed all day and stay off the news networks. I wont give in.

Stay safe man and I hope your wife is fine. Keep your fingers crossed cause it's better than thoughts and prayers any day.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Update on my wifes school situation.
> She was told to come in today & when she got there, the school was shut down
> Fucking cunts never called her.
> She just called me and told me there was an emergency shutdown of the school because 7 teachers had tested positive, one of which was in the classroom next to my wife's classroom.
> ...


Update on my update.
My wife just came home and told me the entire Bridgeport school system, the largest in the State of Connecticut has shut down for at least a week while they disinfect all the schools.
Motherfucker


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Update on my update.
> My wife just came home and told me the entire Bridgeport school system, the largest in the State of Connecticut has shut down for at least a week while they disinfect all the schools.
> Motherfucker


That sounds like a really great plan.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 16, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Don’t worry , COPD isn’t one of the highest risk factors . Diabetes is. Plus I think you need a large viral lode of the shit and you have been sheltering in place. If I were you I would be using a different room then your wife for sleeping and use another bathroom if you have one . Wear a mask around your wife and limit the time you spend with her. Good Luck!


Yea, she/me/son are wearing a mask now in the house & I'm sleeping on the couch until her test results come in.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Jim don't get worked up man. Try to stay calm. I have all the bad shit that Dr Amber says is worse. I try not to think about it. I smoke weed all day and stay off the news networks. I wont give in.
> 
> Stay safe man and I hope your wife is fine. Keep your fingers crossed cause it's better than thoughts and prayers any day.


Excellent advice . Sorry to hear about your health but you are smart and know how to take care of yourself and sounds like will weather the storm just fine.


Jimdamick said:


> Yea, she/me/son are wearing a mask now in the house & I'm sleeping on the couch until her test tresults come in.


I think air circulation and open the windows and vacuum and dust and change all the air filters and get a couple small room air purifiers to ease your worries might help if you are not already doing it . And keep washing and disinfecting.
I know you can get through this! 
I have this one i white in my bedroom and it works really well .
good luck !


----------



## topcat (Nov 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Doctors are saying that since the tRUmp virus causes vascular damage they expect some survivors to have erectile dysfunction as a result of the virus. This will just push tRUmptards over the edge, not only are they cucks and incels but now their dicks won't work at all lol.


Maybe their dicks qualify for unemployment insurance. Dicks on the dole.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 16, 2020)

Are Dogs Spreading SARS-CoV-2? Study Finds Living With a Dog Increases Risk of Contracting COVID-19


A study conducted by the University of Granada and the Andalusian School of Public Health has analyzed the main risk factors in the transmission of SARS-CoV-2 during the national lockdown in Spain, including going out to work or living with patients diagnosed with COVID-19. The authors warn of th



scitechdaily.com


----------



## topcat (Nov 16, 2020)

Beau will walk the talk.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 16, 2020)

It's a CULT.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328319845012824065


----------



## topcat (Nov 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It's a CULT.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328319845012824065


That it is. Groundhog Day is what comes to mind.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Coronavirus live updates: California 'sounding the alarm' with widespread closures; Dr. Anthony Fauci encouraged by Moderna's vaccine news


Positive news from Moderna on vaccines. British PM Boris Johnson is self-isolating. Costco no longer OK with mask exemptions. Latest COVID news.



www.usatoday.com





*Coronavirus live updates: Fauci encouraged by Moderna's vaccine news*

The results are preliminary, but they are encouraging: Another candidate vaccine has proven extremely effective against COVID-19. Moderna, working with the federal government, has early results that show a 94.5 percent efficacy rate for its shots.

It's the latest good news on the vaccine front. Earlier this month, a candidate from Pfizer/BioNTech released results that their candidate was 90 percent effective. 

Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation's top infectious disease expert, said on NBC's "Today" show that the news from Moderna "is really quite impressive." He said the Moderna and Pfizer news “is something that foretells an impact on this outbreak.”

“So now we have two vaccines that are really quite effective, so I think this is a really strong step forward to where we want to be about getting control with this outbreak,” Fauci said, predicting vaccines for those at high-risk could be available by the end of December.

All vaccines, once administered, are expected to cause sore arms and a day or two of fatigue and flu-like symptoms. Before the companies can apply to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for authorization to provide their vaccine to the public, they must jump through several more hurdles.

More developments:

Dr. Scott Atlas, a member of President Donald Trump's coronavirus task force, faced heavy criticism after telling Michiganders to "rise up" against Gov. Gretchen Whitmer's stringent new COVID restrictions.
As Trump continues to delay a transition of power to president-elect Joe Biden, health officials are decrying the postponement.
Unless you are under the age of 2, you must cover your face to shop at Costco. No more medical exemptions are being tolerated.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It's a CULT.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328319845012824065


Cognitive Dissonance til the end.
Cult of Personality 
JONESTOWN


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Canada has a contract with these guys too.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Moderna says its COVID-19 vaccine is 94.5 per cent effective*





Infectious disease specialist Dr. Isaac Bogoch weighs in on Moderna's vaccine and how it compares to Pfizer's own.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Our immune systems can cope with Covid-19 – it's our politicians who can't | Angela Rasmussen


The psychological impact of the virus is profound, but there is nothing to suggest its physical effects can’t be overcome, says the virologist Angela Rasmussen




www.theguardian.com





*Our immune systems can cope with Covid-19 – it's our politicians who can't*
Angela Rasmussen

*The psychological impact of the virus is profound, but there is nothing to suggest its physical effects can’t be overcome*

great deal of conflicting information has emerged about the immune response that develops in patients who have recovered from Covid-19. A recent study in the UK showed declining antibodies in more than 350,000 people, leading to headlines that immunity wanes rapidly just months after infection.

The next day, another study concluded the opposite: in more than 30,000 patients in New York City, the majority showed high levels of IgG antibodies, which are the type of antibodies that typically neutralise Sars-Cov-2, the virus that causes Covid-19. Naturally this is very confusing. Is Sars-Cov-2 a superpowered virus that can subvert the immune systems that protect us so effectively against many other pathogens? Can people who have recovered from Covid-19 expect to have long-lasting protective immunity or not?

The good news is that we are unlikely to be reinfected with Sars-Cov-2 repeatedly until it eventually wipes us all out. Most of the evidence in both Covid-19 patients and animal models shows that the immune response to this is quite typical for an acute viral infection. Initially, the body ramps up high levels of IgG antibodies, but after the infection is cleared, those antibodies drop to a baseline level, which may be below the limit of detection of some serological tests.

Antibodies are produced by B-cells, a specialised type of immune cell that recognises a specific antigen, or viral target. When an infection is cleared, B-cells producing antibodies convert from being plasma cells, which are specialised to pump out massive quantities of Sars-Cov-2-specific antibodies, to being memory B-cells. These cells produce lower levels of IgG antibody; but, importantly they persist in the body for years. If they are re-exposed to Sars-Cov-2, they rapidly convert to plasma cells and begin producing high levels of antibody again.

There is no indication that most Covid-19 patients are not developing immune memory, and animals experimentally infected with Sars-Cov-2 are protected against rechallenge with high doses of virus. Most people who recover from Covid-19 have detectable neutralising antibodies months after infection. This suggests that Sars-Cov-2 infection does produce an immune response that is protective, at least for several months. To determine how long this protection lasts, unfortunately, we have no choice but to wait. Sars-Cov-2 has been circulating in the human population for less than a year, and there is no way to study immune durability other than to wait and see.

Furthermore, antibodies are not the only important part of the immune system. T-cells are also a key component to the immune response. They come in two flavours: helper T-cells, which coordinate immune responses and facilitate immunological memory, and killer T-cells, which kill infected cells. Previous studies have shown that Sars-Cov-2 infection induces robust T-cell responses.

Interestingly, some people who have never had Covid-19 have memory T-cells from prior common-cold coronavirus infections that cross-react with Sars-Cov-2, suggesting that there may be some existing protection in the population . It’s important to note that the role of T-cells in protecting against Sars-Cov-2 is largely unknown and this is an active area of research. T-cells alone are unlikely to provide complete immune protection, but they are a key contributor to immune memory, and illustrate that antibody levels alone do not tell the full story of protective immunity.

The responses of these cells further underscore that Sars-Cov-2 is not an anomalous virus capable of miraculous feats of immune evasion. Sars-Cov-2 can certainly suppress some antiviral responses, which is probably how it causes severe Covid-19 in some people, but it is not invulnerable to our immune defences.

While there have been some reported cases of reinfection, there is currently no evidence that this is common. It is also possible that reinfection in people with partial immunity may result in milder disease, although that is still an untested hypothesis. There needs to be more research into reinfection to understand how common it is, but we should not regard it as evidence that immunity is useless and there is no hope for preventing Sars-Cov-2 in the future.

On the contrary, there are promising findings in animal studies and clinical trials that candidate vaccines elicit antibody levels equivalent to recovering patients with the highest levels of antibodies and these antibodies endure. This is true of the Pfizer vaccine that was recently announced to be protective against symptomatic Covid-19 cases after an interim analysis of the phase 3 trial data. This suggests that vaccines may provide more potent, durable protection than natural infection.

Our search for functional immunity to Sars-Cov-2 is less a biological quandary than a psychological one. To explain the widespread transmission and death, the chronic debilitating illness that has resulted in many Covid-19 patients who have cleared the infection but not recovered from the disease, and the severe disruption to our everyday lives, it is tempting to think that the virus is a singular pathogen the likes of which we have not seen before.

In reality, it is our inadequate policies and lack of evidence-based public health strategy that has gotten us to where we are today in the US, the UK and most of the rest of Europe. Our immune systems are mostly responding to this virus the way we’d expect; it is our leadership whose responses have failed.

• Angela Rasmussen is a virologist and affiliate of the Georgetown Center for Global Health Science and Security


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

A tiny peak into a small part of the science, science that will make the next pandemic, "disappear like magic". Monkeys get covid too, so it benefits them too I suppose.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Identification of the SARS-CoV-2 virus features that cause COVID-19


Features of the SARS-CoV-2 virus causing COVID-19, which could be useful for developing vaccines and treatment strategies, were identified using a nonhuman primate model developed at the Korea Research Institute of Bioscience and Biotechnology (KRIBB).




medicalxpress.com





*Identification of the SARS-CoV-2 virus features that cause COVID-19*
by National Research Council of Science & Technology





Credit: Pixabay/CC0 Public Domain

Features of the SARS-CoV-2 virus causing COVID-19, which could be useful for developing vaccines and treatment strategies, were identified using a nonhuman primate model developed at the Korea Research Institute of Bioscience and Biotechnology (KRIBB).

The work was initiated in February this year by the research team led by Dr. Jung Joo Hong at the KRIBB National Primate Research Center, and resulted in successful development of a nonhuman primate model of COVID-19 infection, the fourth model reported worldwide, following China, the Netherlands and the US. The results of the study were part of a larger research project aiming to identify key features of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus-2(SARS-CoV-2), the virus causing COVID-19, and to test for the efficacies of COVID-19 vaccines and treatments using the primate model.

In the primate study, vascular abnormalities due to the infection, reasons underlying fatality of COVID-19 infection, particularly in immunocompromised patients, sites of SARS-CoV-2 multiplication inside human body, and the time-course and were investigated.

The research team showed, for the first time, that SARS-CoV-2 caused vascular inflammation and that the endotheliitis persisted three days after the infection. Further, they confirmed immunosuppression, which is typically observed in patients with immunodeficiency, when the viral load increased precipitously during COVID-19 infection (first two days after infection).

This study was featured on the cover of the _Journal of Infectious Diseases_, a world-class academic journal in the field of infectious diseases. The issue's online edition became available on August 3, 2020, and the article will be printed the November 15 issue.

The research team observed that the virus multiplied rapidly in the upper and lower respiratory tracts of the experimental primates in first two days after the viral infection. Subsequently, the viral load decreased quickly, and the viral activity was not detected seven days after the infection.

These findings are expected to provide novel insights regarding the diagnostic challenges associated with a false positive test, i.e., a positive result of the reverse transcriptase polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR) test for an asymptomatic.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 16, 2020)

Montana is one of the hardest hit states after the Dakotas, but it also has had a mask mandate since July. It's the ONLY hard hit state with a mask mandate for that long...the problem is, NO ONE wears a mask even with the mandate, not even businesses. There is zero enforcement. Now 1 in 24 Montanans has Covid 19 and half the hospitals in the state are at 100%, and there are only 2, maybe 3 hospitals in the state you want to be in if you have anything remotely serious. People are crazy...an ER nurse from South Dakota was on the news saying some of her patients deny having Covid 19 right up until they die. They say they must have the flu or lung cancer...their belief in Trump's BS is that strong. Sad


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> Montana is one of the hardest hit states after the Dakotas, but it also has had a mask mandate since July. It's the ONLY hard hit state with a mask mandate for that long...the problem is, NO ONE wears a mask even with the mandate, not even businesses. There is zero enforcement. Now 1 in 24 Montanans has Covid 19 and half the hospitals in the state are at 100%, and there are only 2, maybe 3 hospitals in the state you want to be in if you have anything remotely serious. People are crazy...an ER nurse from South Dakota was on the news saying some of her patients deny having Covid 19 right up until they die. They say they must have the flu or lung cancer...their belief in Trump's BS is that strong. Sad


If trump fucks up the vaccine with disinformation, everybody but his base will get it and they will get immunity the old fashioned way, or gobble up the supply of antibody therapeutics.

Donald knows he will look bad compared to Joe, so he is salting the earth for him and will do everything he can to slow Joe down, especially on covid. With the tools that will be at his disposal Joe will lick covid in 3 months or less with a significant portion of the population vaccinated, but before that the numbers will be knocked down. It is hospitals overwhelmed and mortality rates skyrocketing that cause governments to put the brakes on no matter how red they are. There is no reserve of medical personnel, when you burn through these you are fucked, many will drop, some will die, some will strike and some will walk away to more responsible states.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Joe needs the senate, he has a lot of government cleaning to do and Donald has left cockroaches behind, or is trying to. The senate can impeach these assholes quickly and they will resign in droves, Joe has other fish to fry and a senate can help with the frying. Ditch Mitch by wining Georgia, no one needs to light a fire under Stacey Abrams ass!  Ditch Mitch and move forward in a big way, get rid of the bastard, or it will be an echo of the tea party and a tight fist, with the return of the grim reaper. If Alito choked and died tomorrow he would still try to ram through a judge, if he died a day after Joe was inaugurated, Joe's pick would not be confirmed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> Montana is one of the hardest hit states after the Dakotas, but it also has had a mask mandate since July. It's the ONLY hard hit state with a mask mandate for that long...the problem is, NO ONE wears a mask even with the mandate, not even businesses. There is zero enforcement. Now 1 in 24 Montanans has Covid 19 and half the hospitals in the state are at 100%, and there are only 2, maybe 3 hospitals in the state you want to be in if you have anything remotely serious. People are crazy...an ER nurse from South Dakota was on the news saying some of her patients deny having Covid 19 right up until they die. They say they must have the flu or lung cancer...their belief in Trump's BS is that strong. Sad


That’s really fucked up! I thought they were dumb fucks here in Oklahoma but they aren’t that bad where I am at, thank goodness!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

I've been watching the news and Joe and his team are starting to pour the heat on Donald, he is now a direct public health menace and impediment to vaccine logistics. I think they are building towards impeaching him or threatening Mitch with a walk behind the barn before Georgia. Impeaching Donald over this in a week or two would be sweet, especially if they threw in the Stormy Daniels election fraud, nothing sells like sex and the courts will vindicate them on that part, history will vindicate them on the rest.

I can't see this going on for long, the democrats are gonna light a fire under some one's ass soon. The time of soothing Donald's hurt feelings are done, come across or face an early exit, Mitch can carry his water all the way to Georgia if he wants, don't count on it though. Mitch wants Georgia bad and Donald is gonna ruin the rest of his fucking life.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s really fucked up! I thought they were dumb fucks here in Oklahoma but they aren’t that bad where I am at, thank goodness!!


I saw the story on the news, shocking. Something needs to be done about bullshit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I saw the story on the news, shocking. Something needs to be done about bullshit.


I don’t know if there could be.? Have you ever heard that saying , you can’t fix stupid . Maybe better education and teaching kids in school about what has happened with this pandemic and Trump and discussions on brainwashing and cults might be helpful .


----------



## Dryxi (Nov 16, 2020)

He says 4 years for life to go back to "normal" even with vaccines coming out. Mask mandates without enforcement are worthless and relying on people to just wear one out of the goodness of their hearts seems worthless too since people just don't wear them. Biden might be grappling with the pandemic his entire time in office.









Even with a vaccine, COVID-19 will last for years, expert says


While Dr. Anthony Fauci of the National Institutes of Health and other health experts are hopeful vaccines will make a real difference in managing COVID-19, some of the pandemic's challenges are likely to persist for a long time. Dr. Nicholas Christakis, a physician and sociologist at Yale...




www.pbs.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> He says 4 years for life to go back to "normal" even with vaccines coming out. Mask mandates without enforcement are worthless and relying on people to just wear one out of the goodness of their hearts seems worthless too since people just don't wear them. Biden might be grappling with the pandemic his entire time in office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Moderna vaccine is 94% effective, is based on new mRNA technology and production is rapid and cheap, it can be stored in regular fridges and produces a high level of antibodies even in older people.
"By year's end, it expects to have 20 million doses of the vaccine ready to ship in the U.S., and it remains on track to manufacture 500 million to 1 billion doses globally next year".

This will knock it back considerably, other countries will be producing it under license as well, Canada has contracts with both companies. I believe the pandemic will be on it's last legs by summer in north America and antibody therapies will be available too and they confer temporary immunity, the vaccine should produce as much immunity as catching a severe case of covid, only you won't be fighting for your life and living in Hell while doing it. The social effects will take some time and healing, some economic effects are permanent.

This is very good news, we have a way out and a timeline, more importantly we have hope. Joe just got what he needed and it will be ready to go when he hits the WH, Joe is gonna be a hero.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Covid-19 vaccine candidate 94.5 percent effective, Moderna says


"A vaccine for Covid is a real probability and ... having more than one supplier should help assure better and more equitable global availability," one expert said.




www.nbcnews.com





*'Truly striking': Covid-19 vaccine candidate 94.5 percent effective, Moderna says*
"*A vaccine for Covid is a real probability and ... having more than one supplier should help assure better and more equitable global availability," one expert said.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Perhaps not older people should get this vaccine first, but younger people, those who are more socially active and harder to control, they will need to get it before school season in the fall and I imagine the priority will be dependent on the infection rate. I'm sure they have a plan, with the most vulnerable getting it first, those most likely to land in a hospital and ICU. By summer with Joe running the show and a vaccine rolled out for over 6 months I imagine the infection rate will be manageable, but it would be nice to get the kids vaccinated by school season or during the beginning of it at the latest.

It looks like this Moderna vaccine is unusually effective in older people too, so if the vulnerable can be protected, older people and those ethic groups who are more vulnerable, then with antibody therapies, the mortality rate should be next to nothing by the end of summer. Back to whatever normal will be then, but we won't have covid on our backs any more.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 16, 2020)

Moderna tests were conducted with 30,000 people in the study. It's a pretty good sample size and enough to say that it is effective. Probably by as much as 90% effective. But other conclusions such as "works better in older people", it's too early to say something like that.









Moderna’s Covid Vaccine: What You Need to Know (Published 2020)


Does this mean the end of the pandemic? Who was in the trial? Is it part of Operation Warp Speed? And other questions answered.




www.nytimes.com





What are the data that goes into this conclusion?

30,000 test subjects, all more that 18 years of age. Half were given a placebo in a blind randomized selection process..
The trial began in July.
During that time 95 people became sick due to covid.
90 of them were given the placebo
5 were given the vaccine.

Based upon these results, they claim 94.5% effective. People should assume it's not really 94.5% effective because, I mean, wow, that's pretty small number of positive results upon which to claim three significant figures in test accuracy. 90% is probably better. Of the 11 people who became really ill due to covid, none were given the vaccine. 

Only an idiot would say from these tests that the vaccine is "unusually effective" for older people. Simply not enough data to support that. But there is enough data to say the vaccine is very effective and that it seems to be just as effective for older people as for younger. So, hooray, that's a good thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Moderna tests were conducted with 30,000 people in the study. It's a pretty good sample size and enough to say that it is effective. Probably by as much as 90% effective. But other conclusions such as "works better in older people", it's too early to say something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I could gather in the interview with the chief scientist, he said a quarter of the people were over 65, most flu vaccines are much less effective in older people. This new technology uses mRNA to cause our cells to create the spike proteins only and our immune response is similar to a bad case of covid, like an older person might get.

We have no real data yet, nothing peer reviewed, just their word, but they did release more info than the other guys and had a better clinical trial result, thus far. The most exciting thing is they have this tough liposome that they package the mRNA strand in and it can stand room temps for 10 hours and just needs a regular freezer.

Naturally everything has to be taken with a grain of salt, but I expect Health Canada will be getting the data along with the FDA, we have a contract too. If you can't rely on the Trump FDA, perhaps health Canada can help temporarily. I think this one will be a winner and a game changer, Fauci is enthusiastic as are the other experts, so me too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Moderna tests were conducted with 30,000 people in the study. It's a pretty good sample size and enough to say that it is effective. Probably by as much as 90% effective. But other conclusions such as "works better in older people", it's too early to say something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they post the interview with chief scientist at Moderna on Youtube I'll post it, he gave a bit more info than was in the raw data they released which wasn't much.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 16, 2020)

Covid-19 may never leave us and we may need a yearly vaccine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Not the same interview I saw.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Moderna chief scientist on promising new vaccine data*





Moderna’s shares soared after the company said its potential vaccine to prevent Covid-19 produced a “robust” immune response in all 45 patients in its early stage human trial, according to newly released data published Tuesday evening in the peer-reviewed New England Journal of Medicine. Tal Zaks, Moderna chief medical officer, joins CNBC's Meg Tirrell and "Squawk Box" to discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Covid-19 may never leave us and we may need a yearly vaccine.


Add it to the annual flu shot, this is version 1, I'm sure they are working on version 2 as we speak.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

This guy should know.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dr. Gottlieb on Moderna vaccine: We can effectively end Covid-19 pandemic in 2021*





CNBC's "Squawk Box" team discusses progress on the coronavirus vaccine front. Moderna's mRNA vaccine was just announced to have a 94.5% efficacy rate. Dr. Scott Gottlieb, former FDA commissioner and board member of Illumina and Pfizer, discusses how it will affect the economic recovery and public health efforts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Fortunately covid does not mutate much, at least the part they are targeting with the latest mRNA vaccines and they work a bit differently than other vaccines.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Why Flu Vaccines Don’t Work as Well in the Elderly


Why Flu Vaccines Don’t Work as Well in the Elderly




www.discovermagazine.com





*Why Flu Vaccines Don’t Work as Well in the Elderly*

The adage that “the older you are, the wiser you get” doesn’t always apply to our immune systems. Despite being exposed to a lifetime’s worth of illnesses, immune systems in the elderly are worse at fighting stealthy, shape-shifting viruses like the flu.

Why aging decreases our immune system’s abilities has been a mystery to researchers. But a new study published in Cell Host & Microbe finds that our infection-battling B-cells become blunted with age, making us less equipped to fight off the flu and other illnesses in our advanced years. And because most vaccines rely on a B-cell response to work, the finding may explain why the influenza vaccine is less effective in this population.

*New Mutations, Old Tools*
A research team compared how B-cells and antibodies from younger adults (ages 22 to 64) and elderly adults (ages 71 to 89) responded to vaccines for recent flu strains. The B-cells of younger people were good at recognizing mutations of the virus and producing protective antibodies. But the older people’s B-cells were less adept at fighting the rapidly changing influenza virus. Their B-cells were stagnant and the antibodies they produced were less diverse and less potent than the younger people’s.

“[Their B-cells] are ‘stuck in the past.’ The influenza viruses mutate and evolve with time, but with age, our B-cells can no longer keep up,” said senior study author Patrick Wilson, a researcher at the University of Chicago. “They don’t have quite the right tool to fight it.”

Our immune systems learn from exposure, and B-cells play a major role in the immunity process. With the help of other cells in the immune system, B-cells churn out antibodies when we get sick or receive an immunization. Antibodies are Y-shaped proteins that bind to harmful invaders and mark them for destruction. Once the infection is cleared, a type of record-keeping B-cell, known as memory B-cells, remain in the bloodstream and stand ready to produce antibodies if the threat is encountered again.

As we age, something hampers our immune system’s ability to produce ever-stronger antibodies in response to infections. As a result, older people are relying on mostly memory B-cells to make antibodies from long-past immune responses that are ill-equipped to squash rapidly evolving pathogens like the flu virus.

*Immune Imprinting*
While new flu strains threw the elderly participant’s B-cells for a loop, they were very proficient at combatting mutations of the virus that circulated during their childhoods. Young people’s B-cells, however, struggled when faced with older strains of the flu.

Although each person’s timeline is different, the strength of our immune response diminishes over time once we hit a certain age. The researchers observed that participants between 50 and 70-years-old had intermediate declines in their influenza-fighting power, with steeper drops typical after age 70.

That’s why vaccines are so necessary for the elderly. But because the ever-changing flu virus is capable of outsmarting young and old immune systems alike, even a well-matched vaccine may only reduce the chances of illness by 40 to 60 percent in the general population. Effective rates are typically less for the elderly, but Wilson stressed that “not as effective” does not mean “not at all effective.”

“Vaccination still helps even if not as effective with age,” he said. “With vaccination, the duration and severity of illness will be reduced, which is extremely important for older people as the severity of infection is already much worse.”

As the research community toils toward a universal flu vaccine that would provide lifetime immunity, there have been advancements in the interim. New high-dose flu vaccines for older adults are now available and can unleash more protective antibodies.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 16, 2020)

The reason the flu shot is yearly is partly because we import a slightly mutated version from China and elsewhere in asia every year, where weather conditions, dense populations, and poor treatment of animals, allow for an ongoing transmission. The most common flu strain, H3N2, originated from Hong Kong in 1968. The more recent swineflu from 2009, now part of the yearly flu vaccin, resulted in nearly 100k deaths since, and 1mil hospitalizations in the US alone. Swine flu v 2 was discovered in china earlier this year and has the potential of going global. as well.

The dominant SARS-CoV-2 virus type is already a mutated version, and tests have shown antibodies still work, and thus so will vaccins. Mutating doesn’t always mean new or reoccurring vaccin.

Assuming enough people will vaccinate to create herd immunity (yeah big assumption), it will definitely require a yearly shot IF there are untreated areas from which the virus is imported every year AND if the virus mutates so much it’s no longer recognized by antibodies. Neither of those conditions are a given, in which case a shot may be required only when traveling to/from certain areas. There’s still reason to be hopeful covid-19 will “leave us”. 

It seems unlikely the rest of the world will continue to allow china to spread deadly and economically costly viruses unchecked, and if there’s any country that can force its citizens to vaccinate it’s china. On the other hand, this year they will double the amount of flu shots, from 25mil to 50mil, which is nothing (little over 4%) on their total population.

“China virus” isn’t xenophobic or racist, it’s just not specific enough. Which fucking china virus... the world is still in panic mode, but some day soon the world needs to have a talk with china. About how they treat their animals for example.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Sativied said:


> The reason the flu shot is yearly is partly because we import a slightly mutated version from China and elsewhere in asia every year, where weather conditions, dense populations, and poor treatment of animals, allow for an ongoing transmission. The most common flu strain, H3N2, originated from Hong Kong in 1968. The more recent swineflu from 2009, now part of the yearly flu vaccin, resulted in nearly 100k deaths since, and 1mil hospitalizations in the US alone. Swine flu v 2 was discovered in china earlier this year and has the potential of going global. as well.
> 
> The dominant SARS-CoV-2 virus type is already a mutated version, and tests have shown antibodies still work, and thus so will vaccins. Mutating doesn’t always mean new or reoccurring vaccin.
> 
> ...


In Canada we ordered 10 doses of various vaccine candidates, including the 2 recently in the news, for every citizen, the unused ones will end up in other poorer countries. This is not a static situation, but a dynamic one, there will be other vaccines and treatments for this pandemic. We had a vaccine in months for this disease, a lot of time was spent safety testing and clinical trials. We will be ready for the next pandemic and many of the tools for dealing with it quickly are being developed now. Pandemic prevention and mitigation will receive military level priority, not just in America either. In 5 years we will be much better at dealing with viral infections.

Donald made a crises that would be a challenge for any government into a catastrophe and we all know the reasons and results. America has 8.6 times the US population and we are the closest model to America, we have 300,000 total cases, in American terms about 2.6 million cases, America under Trump has over 11,000,000 cases, almost four and a half times as many per capita than Canada. At least 9 million cases can be placed at Trump's feet. Our response was average for an industrialized nation, below average in the beginning I figure.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 16, 2020)

Texas prisoners paid $3 an hour to load bodies into overflow coronavirus morgues







www.9news.com.au


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 16, 2020)

Having strong body odor helps keep people at bay


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2020)

It’s called TRUMPVIRUS


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> It’s called TRUMPVIRUS


Joe's people are turning up the heat on Donald and the head of the GSA, she will be fired hours after signing the papers and on Jan 20th any way. I don't think the democrats are putting the heat on her too much yet, every day the transition is delayed hurts the republicans in Georgia, it's in no way their fault though. When they feel it might start costing lives, especially since the announcement of two vaccine candidates, the heat will be turned up as it recently has. Joe's experts want in on the vaccine data, the production logistics and distribution plan, access to everything else goes along with it. After Dec 14th Joe becomes president elect legally and constitutionally, if Donald isn't transitioning by then on at least the public health end, I don't see him lasting his term. He would cost them 2 senate seats Georgia (all they care about) and either the 25th or impeachment would move forward, too many lives would be on the line not to.

Their main problem is they would have to explain things to Joe's people, who are old hands, they don't have an explanation, nobody does, not even Donald. You will see over the next year how bad a half staffed shit show of an administration he used to run the country into the ground. The DOJ transition will be interesting, if it happens at all, if Bill Barr isn't called a cocksucker to his face by the new AG, I'd be surprised.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 17, 2020)

Researchers Identify Melatonin as Possible COVID-19 Treatment


A new study suggests that one potential treatment for the virus could be found at your local pharmacy: the common sleep aid melatonin.




www.verywellhealth.com


----------



## Sativied (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In Canada we ordered 10 doses of various vaccine candidates, including the 2 recently in the news, for every citizen, the unused ones will end up in other poorer countries.


So you ordered 5 times the doses you’d need for Canada, to be able to give away the surplus to poorer countries? It seems unlikely you will get all those and the surplus before the rest of the western world has enough for their entire population too, or at least enough to bring R rate below 1. Sounds like a ’nice’ initiative, but it will require a massive international effort and funding and lot more doses to vaccinate the rest of the world. The reason to order now is to avoid being in the back of the line, ordering ahead for countries that will still be last in line seems more symbolic than practical. Not like the vaccine factories will stop after the pre-orders. It would be better to contribute to an international fund.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald made a crises that would be a challenge for any government into a catastrophe and we all know the reasons and results. America has 8.6 times the US population and we are the closest model to America, we have 300,000 total cases, in American terms about 2.6 million cases, America under Trump has over 11,000,000 cases, almost four and a half times as many per capita than Canada. At least 9 million cases can be placed at Trump's feet. Our response was average for an industrialized nation, below average in the beginning I figure.


A few weeks ago we, in NL, had more daily cases per 100,000 citizens than the US. Blaming 9 out of 11 cases on Trump isn’t realistic. Presidents don’t start or stop the spread, people do, and in most countries they act like the idiots people just are, regardless of their government’s good or bad intentions.

“tested positive per 100k population”

Difference between first wave and second is partly due to the large difference in amount of testing. Now roughly 1.5% of the population gets tested per day, with roughly 15% testing positive. Number of deaths and hospitalizations is actually lower than in first wave, which is why we let it get so high before taking sufficient action.

The reason for the fast decline over the past 2-3 weeks is closing bars/restaurants again, limiting group gatherings, only go out in pairs max, and finally, finally most people started wearing masks (voluntarily). R-rate went from 1.38 to 0.91 in just 3 weeks. In a country where “rules are for sheep” and laws mostly considered guidelines that can be bend. 

Plenty of other countries where at points the rates were higher and the response to each wave shows leaders underestimated the situation, while they don’t have an idiot like Trump calling the shots. It’s too easy for americans to blame the high infection numbers and deaths on Trump. In fact it’s quite silly to depend on and wait for Trump to take action. One of the stats the media frequently throws around is “if 95% of the population in the US would start wearing masks, X thousand people less will die by feb 2021”. Trump or Biden, I don’t see that happening regardless because in the end its about people acting responsible and adapting, which conservatives aren’t particularly good at regardless of which president they elected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Sativied said:


> So you ordered 5 times the doses you’d need for Canada, to be able to give away the surplus to poorer countries? It seems unlikely you will get all those and the surplus before the rest of the western world has enough for their entire population too, or at least enough to bring R rate below 1. Sounds like a ’nice’ initiative, but it will require a massive international effort and funding and lot more doses to vaccinate the rest of the world. The reason to order now is to avoid being in the back of the line, ordering ahead for countries that will still be last in line seems more symbolic than practical. Not like the vaccine factories will stop after the pre-orders. It would be better to contribute to an international fund.
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago we, in NL, had more daily cases per 100,000 citizens than the US. Blaming 9 out of 11 cases on Trump isn’t realistic. Presidents don’t start or stop the spread, people do, and in most countries they act like the idiots people just are, regardless of their government’s good or bad intentions.
> ...


We ordered one of everything that looked good as did most counties, most of these will probably work to some degree or another and might even be useful domestically. It will take years to roll out and those vaccines we don't need, but work, will be shipped to poor places and most countries will take this approach too. One way or another most of the world will get vaccinated. There are over 200 vaccines for covid under development now and several are due to also release clinical trial data soon. By the time Joe hits office there should be a half dozen or more vaccines ready to go of varying efficacies, the FDA was originally gonna accept 50% efficacy and Modera's is well above the usual efficacy rates for viral vaccines. Fauci is so happy he is near pissing his pants with joy as is every expert I've seen, they have a great deal of confidence in the tech and the people doing the work, good enough for now.

In Canada 70% of people are willing to take the vaccine already public confidence is that high, even with the side effects of a powerful immune response like fever and fatigue for a day or two. That's herd immunity right there and hopefully we will be at it by fall or winter, America too. I don't see that there will be much difference in public confidence on the vaccine, Joe's people will get access by dec 14th, or Donald will go early one way or another. Joe will be POTUS elect officially and this shit is killing Mitch's hopes for 2 senate seats in Georgia.

This pandemic is a major challenge for every government on the planet, the magnitude of the failure is Trump's alone. America has almost four and a half times the cases per capita than Canada, all the excess is Trump's responsibility. We are all in for a rough winter and it will be a struggle to get through to vaccine deployment and some measure of herd immunity. Vaccinating the vulnerable first will dramatically cut the mortality quickly, get the most vulnerable 10% of the population identified and vaccinated and the death drops like a stone. Vaccinate healthcare workers and other front line folks and you do a lot to stop the spread and mitigate the consequences, teachers and other workers in schools could be protected first too, as could vulnerable students, a little can go a long way fast if deployed intelligently and it will be.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2020)

trump totally fucked up, we lead the world in Covid deaths.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America has almost four and a half times the cases per capita than Canada, all the excess is Trump's responsibility.


Yeah that’s just not how it works. Canada isn’t some standard that can be used to blame responsibility for numbers in a completely different country. Comparing to a large amount of countries instead of just Canada obviously paints a more realistic picture.

Comparing deaths US to Canada shows less than 3 times the deaths in the US. Considering obesity percentage is 50% higher in US than Canada, a mayor impacting factor on death rates, different population density, there’s a whole more to it than blaming Trump. Obviously Trump handled it poorly, but not as poorly as you and dems in US try to make it seem. Trump makes a perfect scapegoat, but again, in the end it’s the populations responsibility to stop the spread.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 17, 2020)

Sativied said:


> So you ordered 5 times the doses you’d need for Canada, to be able to give away the surplus to poorer countries? It seems unlikely you will get all those and the surplus before the rest of the western world has enough for their entire population too, or at least enough to bring R rate below 1. Sounds like a ’nice’ initiative, but it will require a massive international effort and funding and lot more doses to vaccinate the rest of the world. The reason to order now is to avoid being in the back of the line, ordering ahead for countries that will still be last in line seems more symbolic than practical. Not like the vaccine factories will stop after the pre-orders. It would be better to contribute to an international fund.
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago we, in NL, had more daily cases per 100,000 citizens than the US. Blaming 9 out of 11 cases on Trump isn’t realistic. Presidents don’t start or stop the spread, people do, and in most countries they act like the idiots people just are, regardless of their government’s good or bad intentions.
> ...


I blame Trump and the Russian military for creating super spreader events, and manipulating what is essentially a radicalized domestic terrorist potentially spreading a virus terrorizing people they come in contact with because of whatever reason it is that they have been convinced about online or through Trump's noise factory.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-russian-military-behind-spread-of-coronavirus-disinformation.1025725/

Also Trump could have ramped up production of testing and not wasted hundreds of millions and broke the law he signed by ignoring the oversight role so he could reward his buddies.

I am not saying you are not correct in the above, but I don't know where you are getting the blaming 9 out of 11 people with the virus on Trump. Nor how any of this has anything to do with Democrats. Im sure someone somewhere is analyzing how many cases come out of Trump's super spreader events and will get a decent understanding of how much of a impact Trump has actually had on this pandemic.

Really though as POTUS he did the absolute worse job on combating this virus. From start to finish he bungled everything and I would say it is hard pressed to say did less harm than he helped the situation and the Republicans are doing everything they can to melt our economy. 

So I guess that it what it has to do with the Democrats, because it is a Republican mess they are leaving to troll the Democrats with while they force them to clean it up once again.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 17, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> but I don't know where you are getting the blaming 9 out of 11 people with the virus on Trump


From the post I replied to. 

And yes, Trump sucks at his job. That was obvious 4 years ago already. Blaming 9 out if 11 cases on Trump, or the common accusation he killed 200k+ people, is almost as far from reality as his supporters are.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 17, 2020)

Sativied said:


> From the post I replied to.


Oh ok, that makes sense. Not what you were responding to, I am not going to bother to read that. 



Sativied said:


> And yes, Trump sucks at his job. That was obvious 4 years ago already. Blaming 9 out if 11 cases on Trump, or the common accusation he killed 200k+ people, is almost as far from reality as his supporters are.


No worries, I think you might be getting sucked down a black hole with that one. 

Remember you always have your ignore list when trolling becomes obvious.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Sativied said:


> Yeah that’s just not how it works. Canada isn’t some standard that can be used to blame responsibility for numbers in a completely different country. Comparing to a large amount of countries instead of just Canada obviously paints a more realistic picture.
> 
> Comparing deaths US to Canada shows less than 3 times the deaths in the US. Considering obesity percentage is 50% higher in US than Canada, a mayor impacting factor on death rates, different population density, there’s a whole more to it than blaming Trump. Obviously Trump handled it poorly, but not as poorly as you and dems in US try to make it seem. Trump makes a perfect scapegoat, but again, in the end it’s the populations responsibility to stop the spread.


I think with the introduction of steroids that have caused the death rate to plummet, mortality rates are no longer a good metric, cases and hospitalizations are. These drugs and antiviral therapeutics have caused the mortality rate to plummet, so the only real measure is testing and the rate of infections found during tests. Soon North America and Europe, where there are more vulnerable people, will be vaccinated by spring at the latest and the mortality rate will drop to nearly zero.

Trump fucked this up very badly and we have yet to see what damage he will do to the vaccine effort. He didn't cause covid, but he made it much worse than it had to be, it also revealed weaknesses in American society and healthcare, weaknesses caused by policies distorted by greed racism and bigotry. The same things that fuck up any community of humans, fear, hate and greed, natural propensities gone out of control in individuals and causing harm to the community, we call them character flaws and moral failures.


----------



## Dryxi (Nov 17, 2020)

I think it just isn't realistic to think vaccinations are going to stop this in the next year. We all know a number of people who do not go to the doctor much or that work insane hours. There won't be a way to force all these people to go to the doctor and get a vaccine, and then the booster a week or so later. Add to that the many millions of people that for one reason or another will refuse to take the vaccine right away or anytime soon.

There is really no way they convince 50%+ to accept this vaccine/ get it, we can't even convince a large majority of people to vote every 4 years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> I think it just isn't realistic to think vaccinations are going to stop this in the next year. We all know a number of people who do not go to the doctor much or that work insane hours. There won't be a way to force all these people to go to the doctor and get a vaccine, and then the booster a week or so later. Add to that the many millions of people that for one reason or another will refuse to take the vaccine right away or anytime soon.
> 
> There is really no way they convince 50%+ to accept this vaccine/ get it, we can't even convince a large majority of people to vote every 4 years.


I can only point to an expert and I think he has integrity and knows what he is talking about. I posted this a little bit back in this thread, one page I think
*Dr. Gottlieb on Moderna vaccine: We can effectively end Covid-19 pandemic in 2021*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> I think it just isn't realistic to think vaccinations are going to stop this in the next year. We all know a number of people who do not go to the doctor much or that work insane hours. There won't be a way to force all these people to go to the doctor and get a vaccine, and then the booster a week or so later. Add to that the many millions of people that for one reason or another will refuse to take the vaccine right away or anytime soon.
> 
> There is really no way they convince 50%+ to accept this vaccine/ get it, we can't even convince a large majority of people to vote every 4 years.


In Canada a recent poll on these vaccines found almost 70% would take the vaccine and confidence will build over time. 70% is herd immunity territory and the innocent will be protected at least, those who think it's fake news or a hoax, covid offers immunity too, as well as death. There should be a menu of antibody therapies by then as well and they also confer limited immunity. Depending on vaccine distribution and uptake America should be at herd immunity by school season and the rate knocked down enough and workers protected enough to open schools in the fall as normal. When schools get back to normal, it does a lot for normal.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We ordered one of everything that looked good as did most counties, most of these will probably work to some degree or another and might even be useful domestically. It will take years to roll out and those vaccines we don't need, but work, will be shipped to poor places and most countries will take this approach too. One way or another most of the world will get vaccinated. There are over 200 vaccines for covid under development now and several are due to also release clinical trial data soon. By the time Joe hits office there should be a half dozen or more vaccines ready to go of varying efficacies, the FDA was originally gonna accept 50% efficacy and Modera's is well above the usual efficacy rates for viral vaccines. Fauci is so happy he is near pissing his pants with joy as is every expert I've seen, they have a great deal of confidence in the tech and the people doing the work, good enough for now.
> 
> In Canada 70% of people are willing to take the vaccine already public confidence is that high, even with the side effects of a powerful immune response like fever and fatigue for a day or two. That's herd immunity right there and hopefully we will be at it by fall or winter, America too. I don't see that there will be much difference in public confidence on the vaccine, Joe's people will get access by dec 14th, or Donald will go early one way or another. Joe will be POTUS elect officially and this shit is killing Mitch's hopes for 2 senate seats in Georgia.
> 
> This pandemic is a major challenge for every government on the planet, the magnitude of the failure is Trump's alone. America has almost four and a half times the cases per capita than Canada, all the excess is Trump's responsibility. We are all in for a rough winter and it will be a struggle to get through to vaccine deployment and some measure of herd immunity. Vaccinating the vulnerable first will dramatically cut the mortality quickly, get the most vulnerable 10% of the population identified and vaccinated and the death drops like a stone. Vaccinate healthcare workers and other front line folks and you do a lot to stop the spread and mitigate the consequences, teachers and other workers in schools could be protected first too, as could vulnerable students, a little can go a long way fast if deployed intelligently and it will be.


Where do you get the idea that 70% of people, none of whom have been really asked, are willing to take a vaccine that in the end was rushed to market as fast as possible? I am just curious as I am in Canada and work in a hospital but have not heard this claim?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In Canada a recent poll on these vaccines found almost 70% would take the vaccine and confidence will build over time. 70% is herd immunity territory and the innocent will be protected at least, those who think it's fake news or a hoax, covid offers immunity too, as well as death. There should be a menu of antibody therapies by then as well and they also confer limited immunity. Depending on vaccine distribution and uptake America should be at herd immunity by school season and the rate knocked down enough and workers protected enough to open schools in the fall as normal. When schools get back to normal, it does a lot for normal.


Oh I see, it was a poll that encompassed a tiny group. Time will tell what the reality is, let's hope this poll is right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Where do you get the idea that 70% of people, none of whom have been really asked, are willing to take a vaccine that in the end was rushed to market as fast as possible? I am just curious as I am in Canada and work in a hospital but have not heard this claim?


I saw it on the CBC news, apparently they did a quick poll of 1500 people, not too sure if the sample included much of the second vaccine. I saw it on the text at the bottom of the screen during an interview on this latest vaccine. It fits with past surveys, apparently it has a lot to do with who makes it and if the experts are enthusiastic about it Fauci convinced many in Canada too, he is trusted, so are other doctors and experts.

As a healthcare worker you are first in line, voluntarily of course, much depends on pending work, but these people would not quote time frames and the vaccine has been in production for some time now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Oh I see, it was a poll that encompassed a tiny group. Time will tell what the reality is, let's hope this poll is right.


Covid is one Helluva an incentive for folks, especially the vulnerable and the more vulnerable you are the less risk with a vaccine, covid confers immunity too. I'm sure the polling on public confidence is gonna be extensive, public health officials need it for planning etc. There will be more in depth polling available soon and over time as this is deployed, there will be several vaccines by spring using more traditional methods, but I think this mRNA one will be the most effective, 95% is almost astounding efficacy for a viral vaccine.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Covid is one Helluva an incentive for folks, especially the vulnerable and the more vulnerable you are the less risk with a vaccine, covid confers immunity too. I'm sure the polling on public confidence is gonna be extensive, public health officials need it for planning etc. There will be more in depth polling available soon and over time as this is deployed, there will be several vaccines by spring using more traditional methods, but I think this mRNA one will be the most effective, 95% is almost astounding efficacy for a viral vaccine.


Here is hoping for all our sakes they find something that works and we can convince everyone to take it. I get people's apprehension, no one want to grow a second head 5 or 10 years down the road for taking a drug rushed into creation or get cancer from it. In the end this horror story needs to be put to rest so I hope they can sort it out before too many more die. Here is wishing us all luck.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2020)

Its normally the 3rd world countries mass testing new drugs. It gets to be Americans turn. Ironic or what?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

*The COVID conversation | 22 Minutes*


----------



## Northwood (Nov 17, 2020)

Sativied said:


> Difference between first wave and second is partly due to the large difference in amount of testing.


A 15% national positivity rate and you say the difference is largely due to testing? I want your weed because it's better than mine, or else the koolaid you've been drinking. Good lord, if your positivity rate is over 1%, for sure you're not doing enough testing nationally. Heck some states are over 20%, even 40%! Too much testing? Yeah right... stop the testing - stop covid! 

When the positivity rate goes down while positive tests increase, that means you're doing more testing thus revealing more cases. That's just not happening in the USA.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 17, 2020)

No, I didn’t say “largely”, I said partly. “Large“ was in regards to the difference in the amount of testing. The fact is that during the first wave people, in NL, people were barely tested, not until they were very sick and needed care. My point is not that there are more cases now because of testing.... the first wave however was in reality much higher than the graph shows, because the low amount of testing then. Nowadays everyone with just the slightest symptoms gets tested, exposing a more completely picture.

Trump already lost, no longer needed to refute his nonsense with half-truths. Given a steady rate of infection, more testing does result in more cases _on paper_, and less testing results in less results on paper. Of course the amount of testing doesn’t change the actual amount of infections, but guess what... the number of cases in a graph or a report are never a completely accurate representation of reality, they depend heavily on the amount of testing.

Clearly your own weed impairs you’re reading ability too much already so you’re not ready for mine yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Sativied said:


> No, I didn’t say “largely”, I said partly. “Large“ was in regards to the difference in the amount of testing. The fact is that during the first wave people, in NL, people were barely tested, not until they were very sick and needed care. My point is not that there are more cases now because of testing.... the first wave however was in reality much higher than the graph shows, because the low amount of testing then. Nowadays everyone with just the slightest symptoms gets tested, exposing a more completely picture.
> 
> Trump already lost, no longer needed to refute his nonsense with half-truths. Given a steady rate of infection, more testing does result in more cases _on paper_, and less testing results in less results on paper. Of course the amount of testing doesn’t change the actual amount of infections, but guess what... the number of cases in a graph or a report are never a completely accurate representation of reality, they depend heavily on the amount of testing.
> 
> Clearly your own weed impairs you’re reading ability too much already so you’re not ready for mine yet.


I believe there were antibody tests early on that established the rate of infection in NL. I posted one here using blood donations to detect those who had been infected and serum converted. There is another factor at play here, apparently a more infectious strain has appeared, a minor mutation that affects the R0, but not the virulence, I posted about it a few pages back on this thread with a link. Apparently they think the new strain is more vulnerable to the current vaccines than the one it largely replaced by natural selection forces.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2020)

Can someone please explain to me why my coworker was told to quarentine home for 2 weeks because his roommate tested positive and ...As soon as he found out she was positive he went and got tested and went into quarantine . His test results negative after waiting 3 days and still had to stay off work for another week!!! With no more tests required. Leaving me up shits creek without a paddle. This is not making any sense at all!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can someone please explain to me why my coworker was told to quarentine home for 2 weeks because his roommate tested positive and ...As soon as he found out she was positive he went and got tested and went into quarantine . His test results negative after waiting 3 days and still had to stay off work for another week!!! With no more tests required. Leaving me up shits creek without a paddle. This is not making any sense at all!


I have no idea. I understand medical staff in some hard hit states are at the breaking point from exhaustion and there are no replacements. It's not like the stupid bastards who ran the state into the ground weren't told, even begged by medical people. People are fucking ready to drop and dropping, those sons of bitches didn't stab them in the back, the cut their throats while looking them in the eye. People in their states will soon be fucked and the regular people who need hospitals will suffer and die too. Mortality rates will go from less than .5% to over 10% with people dying at home in droves with out treatment.

You are a victim of this bullshit and consider yourself lucky, from what I've seen in some place there on TV. Stay safe we are too close to the end of the tunnel Amber, be extra cautious, good luck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can someone please explain to me why my coworker was told to quarentine home for 2 weeks because his roommate tested positive and ...As soon as he found out she was positive he went and got tested and went into quarantine . His test results negative after waiting 3 days and still had to stay off work for another week!!! With no more tests required. Leaving me up shits creek without a paddle. This is not making any sense at all!


If Donald doesn't fuck things up too much, you could be vaccinated by January, if you want it, since you are a healthcare worker and they are first up, near the top of the list. They've been manufacturing this Moderna vaccine for awhile and I imagine it's being ramped up and internationally licensed for production. I understand they should have 20 million doses ready by the end of the year and much more on the way in the new year. I expect Donald will fuck this up too, by how much is to be determined, by Joe's people.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I have no idea. I understand medical staff in some hard hit states are at the breaking point from exhaustion and there are no replacements. It's not like the stupid bastards who ran the state into the ground weren't told, even begged by medical people. People are fucking ready to drop and dropping, those sons of bitches didn't stab them in the back, the cut their throats while looking them in the eye. People in their states will soon be fucked and the regular people who need hospitals will suffer and die too. Mortality rates will go from less than .5% to over 10% with people dying at home in droves with out treatment.
> 
> You are a victim of this bullshit and consider yourself lucky, from what I've seen in some place there on TV. Stay safe we are too close to the end of the tunnel Amber, be extra cautious, good luck.


Thanks. He comes back in a couple days and I am so stressed out and tired as fuck. I can’t go on much longer without him at this rate. Colleagues are dropping out with Covid left and right these days . Even the Infection Control Officer for the hospital got it and had to check into the hospital gasping for air !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

'It's not real': In South Dakota, which has shunned masks and other COVID rules, some people die in denial, nurse says


Jodi Doering, a South Dakota nurse, gained national attention for her account of working on the front lines in a state with high rates of COVID-19.



www.usatoday.com





*'It's not real': In South Dakota, which has shunned masks and other COVID rules, some people die in denial, nurse says*

South Dakota's high rates of COVID-19 and low virus regulation have sparked criticism even as some dying of the virus there don't believe it poses a real threat.

That's according to Jodi Doering, a South Dakota nurse who has gained national attention for her account of working on the front lines in a state where leaders have long minimized the impact of the virus and refused to implement rules like mask mandates.

"I have a night off from the hospital. As I’m on my couch with my dog I can’t help but think of the Covid patients the last few days. The ones that stick out are those who still don’t believe the virus is real," Doering wrote in a Saturday tweet. 

"They tell you there must be another reason they are sick. They call you names and ask why you have to wear all that 'stuff' because they don’t have COViD because it’s not real. Yes. This really happens."

In an interview with CNN, Doering said her description wasn't about a single patient. She tweeted after her frustration boiled over, as she recalled numerous patients whose dying words echoed the same theme: "This can't be happening. It's not real."

'This is unacceptable by any standards':The Dakotas are 'as bad as it gets anywhere in the world' for COVID-19

Other health professionals have accused South Dakota's leaders of also being in denial.

“You in the Dakotas … you knew it was coming,” Dr. Ali Mokdad, a professor at the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation at the University of Washington in Seattle, told USA TODAY this month. “You denied it ... even today you are denying it.”

Mokdad was responding to South Dakota Republican Gov. Kristi Noem saying her state's per capita death rate was better than New York's over the course of the pandemic. 

While many patients accept that they are sick with the virus, the ones who do not will often lash out in anger and grasp at other explanations, suggesting they have the flu or even lung cancer, she said. Doering said she often watches these patients' conditions deteriorate as she tries to convince them to say goodbye to loved ones.

'Our neighbors, our family members':Small-town hospitals overwhelmed by COVID-19 deaths

Mokdad said such comparisons are misleading, given how early and hard New York City was hit this spring. He pointed to a number of factors that have made both North and South Dakota vulnerable to the virus' spread, including higher rates of preexisting conditions and economic inequality, in addition to health care that lags behind the U.S. standard.

Tuesday data from the COVID Tracking Project shows that South Dakota and neighboring North Dakota continue to have the highest per capita rates of COVID-19 infection and death in the nation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Over 900 Mayo staff have gotten COVID-19 in past two weeks


All 32 beds in dedicated Covid ICU at Mayo are now full, clinic adding more beds




www.postbulletin.com





*Over 900 Mayo staff have gotten COVID-19 in past two weeks*
All 32 beds in dedicated Covid ICU at Mayo are now full, clinic adding more beds

ROCHESTER, Minn. — Over 900 Mayo Clinic staff have contracted COVID-19 in the past two weeks, according to a briefing on Tuesday, Nov. 17, by Dr. Amy Williams, dean of clinical practice.

Williams said that 93% of staff who have contracted the virus did so in the community, and that the majority of those who contracted the virus at work did so while eating in a break room with a mask off.

"It shows you how easy it is to get COVID-19 in the Midwest," said Willams, during an afternoon press call. "Our staff are being infected mostly due to community spread, and this impacts our ability to care for patients. We need everyone in the communities we serve to do their part to limit the spread of COVID-19."

The 900 staff newly diagnosed with COVID-19 equals over one-third of the 2,981 Mayo employees diagnosed since the start of the outbreak. When you add in staff who are quarantined or taken offline in order to care for relatives, the clinic is currently experiencing a stable shortage of 1,500 staff systemwide, 1,000 in Rochester.

In other news, with 32 COVID-19 patients hospitalized in the clinic's General Medicine ICU dedicated for the care of COVID-19, the clinic has filled all of its allotted ICU beds for the virus in Rochester, and is in the process of expanding that center by 12 to 13 beds. "We have 32 COVID patients needing tertiary care, and that's not good," Williams said. "It tells us we're in a surge."
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Coronavirus immunity could 'last for years,' new study suggests


An encouraging new study conducted by several leading labs, including the La Jolla Institute of Immunology, found that most people who have recovered from a coronavirus infection within the last eight months likely have enough immune cells to fight off serious reinfections, The New York Times...




news.yahoo.com





*Coronavirus immunity could 'last for years,' new study suggests*
An encouraging new study conducted by several leading labs, including the La Jolla Institute of Immunology, found that most people who have recovered from a coronavirus infection within the last eight months likely have enough immune cells to fight off serious reinfections, The New York Times reports.

While it's still unclear exactly how long immunity may last, or whether it could prevent transmission (though that is certainly plausible), the new study has eased experts' concerns of short-lived protection based on studies that pointed to declining antibodies. Antibodies, after all, are just one facet of the body's complex immune system, and the new study indicated that other factors like T cells showed only a slight decay several months out from infection, while B cells, which produce new antibodies as needed, had actually grown in number in most participants.

The new findings, the Times notes, appear to line up with another recent discovery that survivors of SARS, which was also caused by a coronavirus, still carry important immune cells 17 years after infection. And while there have been cases of reinfection, they seem to be rare, per the Times.

More studies will be required to back up the not-yet-peer-reviewed findings, but it's not "unreasonable to think that these immune memory components would last for years," Deepta Bhattacharya, an immunologist at the University of Arizona told the Times. It may also be another layer of good news on the vaccine front, since vaccinations typically provide better, longer-lasting protection than natural infections. If that holds true in the case of COVID-19, people would theoretically get to avoid an annual booster shot. Read more at The New York Times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

The cult of the individual turns into the cult of death.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








These GOP governors long resisted mask mandates and coronavirus rules. Now their states are in crisis.


Since Covid-19 hit US shores, Republican governors in the Upper Midwest and Northern Plains have largely taken a hands-off approach. The results of that strategy have been poor.




www.cnn.com





*These GOP governors long resisted mask mandates and coronavirus rules. Now their states are in crisis.*

(CNN)Since Covid-19 hit US shores, Republican governors in the Upper Midwest and Northern Plains have largely taken a hands-off approach. The results of that strategy have been poor.

When adjusted for population, no states have had more new Covid-19 infections, hospitalizations and deaths over the past seven days than North and South Dakota. The nearby states of Iowa, Wyoming, Nebraska and Idaho are not far behind.

This surge has pushed hospitals to the brink even as businesses have struggled to keep up a healthy work force. In response, several of these governors have acknowledged the failures of their permissive strategies and pushed for stricter health rules and mask mandates to prevent the virus's spread.

"We've relied on people to be responsible," Wyoming Gov. Mark Gordon said Friday, "and they're being irresponsible."
Yet other governors, including in South Dakota, have continued to resist taking actions like requiring masks.
Here's a look at how these governors have dealt with the fall surge.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

I used to live in Manitoba, America is not alone with covid, Canada is facing a tough winter too in some places. We also have our morons who won't wear masks. My own opinion is they should be arrested and interned, right at the protest and right on camera. Cuffs and spit bags on the heads of everybody and off into a van, bye for awhile and after a big fine. Send a message, try this shit and you will be in camp covid behind razor wire, or in jail if appropriate. It's a simple moral and ethical decision for me, the public health laws are on the books, use them to save lives. Lives vs bullshit is no decision at all and I don't give a fuck what they believe or how they feel.
*Manitoba may use ice rinks as COVID-19 wards as hospitals run out of space*


----------



## Dryxi (Nov 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I used to live in Manitoba, America is not alone with covid, Canada is facing a tough winter too in some places. We also have our morons who won't wear masks. My own opinion is they should be arrested and interned, right at the protest and right on camera. Cuffs and spit bags on the heads of everybody and off into a van, bye for awhile and after a big fine. Send a message, try this shit and you will be in camp covid behind razor wire, or in jail if appropriate. It's a simple moral and ethical decision for me, the public health laws are on the books, use them to save lives. Lives vs bullshit is no decision at all and I don't give a fuck what they believe or how they feel.
> *Manitoba may use ice rinks as COVID-19 wards as hospitals run out of space*


sounds more authoritarian than Trump :/


----------



## topcat (Nov 18, 2020)

Governors Call On Gretchen Whitmer To Shut Down Their States So Residents Won’t Get Mad At Them


LANSING, MI—In an effort to take decisive action against the rapid spread of the coronavirus, governors across the country called on Michigan governor Gretchen Whitmer this week to shut down their states this week so their residents won’t get mad at them. “It is long overdue that we buckle down...




politics.theonion.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> sounds more authoritarian than Trump :/


There are public health laws on the books for over a century, I'm a liberal, but I'm no fool. Ideals are important, but human lives and the truth are more important, responsibilities are more important than rights, if they weren't, the government couldn't draft you and give you a death sentence in the army.

This is a moral and ethical question and it can be simplified, are these people putting others first? Being part of a community means putting others first and all communities have rules, heroes put others first, it's why they are heroes, heels put themselves first, that's why they are assholes. Rights come with responsibilities, even the second amendment was created so the community could draft you and your gun in it's defense. If you didn't want to fight in your community's defense, they would simply take your gun and give it to someone who would.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2020)

I had the most racist patient of my life yesterday. She was an older white women and she really caught me off guard. That’s the thing with healthcare you treat everyone with dignity and respect and compassion and care and they can be the most horrible people but we look past that and soldier on and get no respect. It truely is a horrible profession to be especially right now. I say all the anti mask wearers and Trump supporters go to the back of the line into the hospital that you so desperately need . Give the beds to the people that respect the ones putting their lives in the line to save your life.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Coronavirus immunity could 'last for years,' new study suggests
> 
> 
> An encouraging new study conducted by several leading labs, including the La Jolla Institute of Immunology, found that most people who have recovered from a coronavirus infection within the last eight months likely have enough immune cells to fight off serious reinfections, The New York Times...
> ...


I am of the belief that a can of fruit cocktail (extra cherry) every morning helps boost Covid-19 immunity


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> I am of the belief that a can of fruit cocktail (extra cherry) every morning helps boost Covid-19 immunity
> View attachment 4745621


These guys got more cred than either of us, they got them thar letters behind their names!


----------



## topcat (Nov 18, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> I am of the belief that a can of fruit cocktail (extra cherry) every morning helps boost Covid-19 immunity
> View attachment 4745621


Good if you don't have any soup on hand.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

Here is some great news for us old farts! The new mRNA vaccines are almost as effective in older people as younger, way better than the flu vaccine. 
"And don’t worry about the elderly not responding to the vaccine; the efficacy only drops to 94% in people older than 65, the companies said in a press release. "
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




__





Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org









The Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine candidate has 95% efficacy according to the latest analysis offered by the companies.
BIONTECH
*‘Incredible milestone for science.’ Pfizer and BioNTech update their promising COVID-19 vaccine result*
Not to be outdone by a rival with a similar product, Pfizer and BioNTech today provided an update on the previously announced success of their COVID-19 vaccine. The U.S. pharma giant and its German biotech partner now report 95% efficacy for their vaccine candidate, drawing on the final analysis of a 43,000-person study. And don’t worry about the elderly not responding to the vaccine; the efficacy only drops to 94% in people older than 65, the companies said in a press release.

As opposed to the vague initial report last week that their vaccine had greater than 90% efficacy, Pfizer and BioNTech are providing more specific data now that the study has reached enough COVID-19 cases to end. In all, the trial had 162 confirmed cases of symptomatic COVID-19 in the placebo group versus eight among those who received the two scheduled doses of the vaccine. The efficacy, which was measured 7 days after the second dose of the vaccine, was the same in different races and ethnicities, the companies say—although subgroup analyses always have more uncertainty. Nine of the 10 people who had severe cases of COVID-19 during the trial received the placebo, which indicates that even if the vaccine fails to prevent symptomatic disease, it still offers powerful protection from serious harm. No serious side effects surfaced, the companies report, although 3.7% of the vaccinated reported fatigue after the injections.
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 19, 2020)

Covid-19 mink variants discovered in humans in seven countries


Denmark has already launched a nationwide cull of its farmed mink herd after concerns for vaccine efficacy




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Covid-19 mink variants discovered in humans in seven countries
> 
> 
> Denmark has already launched a nationwide cull of its farmed mink herd after concerns for vaccine efficacy
> ...


The question is does the vaccine work on it too and even on the minks, we might end up vaccinating domestic animals too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2020)

The great thing about mRNA vaccines is they are relatively easy to produce and can be adapted very quickly to this pandemic or others. Once confidence is established and safety concerns addressed, the thing about the technology is it's promise and the efficacy is extremely good with covid, even in older people. These could also make influenza vaccines in older people more effective in the future. The tools to rapidly map genomes and understanding them are evolving rapidly and the equipment for producing RNA and even DNA sequence strands is quite old. Moderna has made a breakthrough in the liposome packaging and strand stabilizing that will be useful, not just for covid, but a host of future vaccines that this technology can make cheaply and quickly. Multiple mRNA strands can be packed in a liposome to do various tasks, even in coordination.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 19, 2020)

“Although Denmark is the only country to order a nationwide mink cull, others, including the Netherlands, Spain and, most recently, Greece, are killing mink with Covid-19”.

That’s not entirely correct. In NL we don’t kill just the mink with covid, the entire farm is closed permanently. It was already planned to end mink farming in 2024, now because of covid they’ll have to close before march next year. Many farms are already closed and millions of mink have been gassed.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> The question is does the vaccine work on it too and even on the minks, we might end up vaccinating domestic animals too.


The vaccines will likely work just as well on the mutated versions except for one that isn’t widespread. These mink are not used as domestic animals but bred for fur and stuffed together in many small cages allowing for an unusal easy spread.









COVID mink analysis shows mutations are not dangerous — yet


The analysis found the mutations probably won’t jeopardize vaccines, but scientists say the rampant spread means the animals still need to be killed.




www.nature.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2020)

Sativied said:


> “Although Denmark is the only country to order a nationwide mink cull, others, including the Netherlands, Spain and, most recently, Greece, are killing mink with Covid-19”.
> 
> That’s not entirely correct. In NL we don’t kill just the mink with covid, the entire farm is closed permanently. It was already planned to end mink farming in 2024, now because of covid they’ll have to close before march next year. Many farms are already closed and millions of mink have been gassed.
> 
> ...


I agree with the ethical concerns and necessity of these places, the point is, let's say covid infests pork or poultry production? These mRNA vaccines might be the answer, their production is rapid and easy, once facilities crank them out with improved encapsulation, their cost, speed of production, effectiveness and flexibility holds promise for many future vaccines and rapid response. In animal populations safety is not as great a concern and response can be more rapid. A couple of hundred people in a dedicated facility can produce enormous quantities of these vaccines in a short period of time, once the technology is developed further.

Covid is endemic now and we might have to inoculate domestic animals too, including dogs and cats.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 19, 2020)

Here’s one way to make sure you get your bailout money.  









7 U.S. Airlines Threaten They'll Be Unable To Ship Vaccines Without A Second Government Bailout - View from the Wing


The CEOs of the 7 largest U.S. airlines told Congress that unless they get a second bailout by the end of the year, don't expect them to ship vaccines. It's an idle threat. They're telling their own workers they're ready and eager for the vaccine shipping business. Subsidizing flight attendant...




viewfromthewing.com


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 19, 2020)

CDC expecting 300,000 dead by Dec. 12 and 350,000 dead by January. In 9 months. You know. Just like the flu.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 20, 2020)

Interesting perspective of a doctor who is thinking government response to covid is very disproportionate.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 20, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Interesting perspective of a doctor who is thinking government response to covid is very disproportionate.


IMO the guy in the audio pulls off the incredulous voice and states a lot of his feelings, but doesn't actually back anything up.

The only thing that he had to say that could be checked was his saying that masks don't work, and that no studies show that, but he is wrong. There are studies that show they are effective.

Im sure a lot of people back in the day were just as ardent with their telling government that the cost of creating a sewage system was just too much and the dangers of tossing shit out the window was over-exaggerated. Didn't make them right then, or the people saying we shouldn't wear masks instead of basking in everyone else bodily excretions are today.

Mask up, there is a pandemic going on.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 20, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> I am of the belief that a can of fruit cocktail (extra cherry) every morning helps boost Covid-19 immunity
> View attachment 4745621


Yikes! How many pit stops you make on a trip?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 20, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Interesting perspective of a doctor who is thinking government response to covid is very disproportionate.


Didn’t look. What did I miss?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 20, 2020)

More shit from the outskirts of reason and logic from Doctor of the Apes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> More shit from the outskirts of reason and logic from Doctor of the Apes.


That’s what I thought.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 20, 2020)

More than 2,000 deaths today, christmas we'll see 3,000 a day or more.


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 20, 2020)

smfh. So many Americans dead from Trump's egomania...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

I see Don jr and Rudy's son tested positive for covid, how Rudy got away, if he did, is a mystery. Maybe he does turn into a bat at night and the bat immune system fights off the bat virus. Rudy was melting because he was out in daylight, you know what that does to them! More "proof" Rudy is a vampire!









Don Jr. Latest to Test Positive in Trumpworld COVID Outbreak


Numerous people close to Don Jr. had tested positive in recent months, including his father and his girlfriend, Kimberly Guilfoyle.




www.thedailybeast.com





*Don Jr. Tests Positive for Coronavirus: Report*

*A MATTER OF TIME
Numerous people close to Don. Jr had tested positive in recent months, including his father and his girlfriend, Kimberly Guilfoyle.*


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 20, 2020)

No greater karmic law needs to be observed than Rudy getting covid. His son, of course, works in the white house.


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

worrying things for me:
The Mink cull was due to Mink catching CV-19 then returning it to the human population. 
Meaning:
CV-19 crosses the species barrier (and not just in mink). That is, historically speaking, a very serious concern (especially as most of the world won't be able to check into this issue too well - across all their indigenous animal species).


My other concern is with the vaccines. 
If the natural antibodies (you get from having CV-19) disappear after 3 months (max) of having the virus. 
i.e. After three months, you can catch CV-19 again (rinse and repeat this cycle infinitum).
Therefore; 
how can a vaccine be viable beyond that 3 month period? 
Vaccines are expected to never be as effective as the natural antibodies you get from a virus. So, how can these vaccines work any longer than the three months nature antibodies last for?

I know medical professors/teachers that are asking this same question ..and getting no reply. 
Maybe it is down to research secrecy, but it is quietly annoying the medical teaching community (who are by nature 'non profit' and about sharing information).

Peace.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

Puff_Dragon said:


> worrying things for me:
> The Mink cull was due to Mink catching CV-19 then returning it to the human population.
> Meaning:
> CV-19 crosses the species barrier (and not just in mink). That is, historically speaking, a very serious concern (especially as most of the world won't be able to check into this issue too well - across all their indigenous animal species).
> ...


Go back a few pages in this thread for answers from scientists in the articles posted, covid immunity apparently lasts a long time, but time will tell! the antibodies disappear after 3 months, but the B cells that make them and other components that "remember" it are around for quite sometime in similar diseases.

These new mRNA vaccines work differently than most traditional vaccines, they are almost as effective in the elderly as in the young, also they produce a very strong immune response, like having a bad case of covid and immunity will be the same as having a bad case of covid. This virus does not mutate much and the one that has made it more contagious and even the mink mutation appear to make it even more vulnerable to the vaccine. This is endemic now and domestic animals an even pets might have to be inoculated too. Fortunately mRNA vaccines will be quick, cheap and easy to produce and are very flexible for a host of viral diseases, just change the strand of mRNA inside the protective capsule, this is just the beginning, wait a few years. Covid does not rapidly mutate like influenza viruses do, but the more infections the more opportunity.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Don jr and Rudy's son tested positive for covid, how Rudy got away, if he did, is a mystery. Maybe he does turn into a bat at night and the bat immune system fights off the bat virus. Rudy was melting because he was out in daylight, you know what that does to them! More "proof" Rudy is a vampire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! I love it!! I hope he dies.
Hahaha! I saw Rudy sweating bullets as well. That’s hysterical. Your so funny!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ah! I love it!! I hope he dies.
> Hahaha! I saw Rudy sweating bullets as well. That’s hysterical. Your so funny!


Rudy croaking would put the capstone on the Trump presidency. I don't wish death upon him, but he did help to kill many thousands with covid and work folks like you near to death and sometimes death. He held the knife that cut your throat too, he should know the risks and flaunted them.


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Go back a few pages in this thread for answers from scientists in the articles posted, covid immunity apparently lasts a long time, but time will tell! the antibodies disappear after 3 months, but the B cells that make them and other components that "remember" it are around for quite sometime in similar diseases.
> 
> These new mRNA vaccines work differently than most traditional vaccines, they are almost as effective in the elderly as in the young, also they produce a very strong immune response, like having a bad case of covid and immunity will be the same as having a bad case of covid. This virus does not mutate much and the one that has made it more contagious and even the mink mutation appear to make it even more vulnerable to the vaccine. This is endemic now and domestic animals an even pets might have to be inoculated too. Fortunately mRNA vaccines will be quick, cheap and easy to produce and are very flexible for a host of viral diseases, just change the strand of mRNA inside the protective capsule, this is just the beginning, wait a few years. Covid does not rapidly mutate like influenza viruses do, but the more infections the more opportunity.


Thanks for the info. I had avoided media outlets. As they were not giving out the correct info for my liking (too knee jerk), so I stuck with only asking medical professionals (sometimes, involved in the study of CV-19). 
I have a family member who has conducted autopsies on those who have died of CV-19. Part of the ongoing (non profit) research. Working on the lung and heart damage (as well as the other, deeper, effects that are still being researched but not reported so well).
I will ask her the next time I see her about this info (I see her every month or so). She will break down the true 'pros and cons'  and I'll report back about what a medical professor thinks.
As you mention though 'time will tell'. i.e. we don't really know yet.

Stay safe and vigilant (all).
Peace.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rudy croaking would put the capstone on the Trump presidency. I don't wish death upon him, but he did help to kill many thousands with covid and work folks like you near to death and sometimes death. He held the knife that cut your throat too, he should know the risks and flaunted them.


Ben Carson said he was knocking on deaths door with Covid but recovered. At
Least he suffered . Rudy didn’t look too good. I hope he dies a painful death, he is nothing but a selfish bastard. What a total wack job. Did you see his hair. It was dyed too dark for his completion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ben Carson said he was knocking on deaths door with Covid but recovered. At
> Least he suffered . Rudy didn’t look too good. I hope he dies a painful death, he is nothing but a selfish bastard. What a total wack job. Did you see his hair. It was dyed too dark for his completion.


Rudy was a complete disaster, Rudy and Donald both are brain damaged, one is a drunk and the other a psycho, both are desperate and mentally unbalanced, what could go wrong?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ben Carson said he was knocking on deaths door with Covid but recovered. At
> Least he suffered . Rudy didn’t look too good. I hope he dies a painful death, he is nothing but a selfish bastard. What a total wack job. Did you see his hair. It was dyed too dark for his completion.


Rudy is helping the democrats in Georgia right now, if you want progress, then win the two in Georgia, it's the elephant in the room of the transition. Win Georgia and baby you will have justice and progress, you'll be tired of winning, trust me!


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 20, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ben Carson said he was knocking on deaths door with Covid but recovered. At
> Least he suffered . Rudy didn’t look too good. I hope he dies a painful death, he is nothing but a selfish bastard. What a total wack job. Did you see his hair. It was dyed too dark for his completion.


Carson ended up taking the oleander extract sold by MyPillowGuy and credits his recovery for it. 
Also, Mypillowguy helped post Kyle Rittenhouse's $2mil bail. https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/20/us/kyle-rittenhouse-bail-kenosha.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Carson ended up taking the oleander extract sold by MyPillowGuy and credits his recovery for it.
> Also, Mypillowguy helped post Kyle Rittenhouse's $2mil bail. https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/20/us/kyle-rittenhouse-bail-kenosha.html


You can't believe a word these psychos and charlatans say, he was probably paid by the my pillow murder who no doubt is scamming it like a snake oil salesman. Donald attracted all the cockroaches in America to his fluttering banner, I wouldn't be surprised to see My Pillow asshole indicted for some sleazery or another. I figure well over a thousand of these assholes will be in prison or squeal deals before it's over. Just wait till the FBI opens up this can of worms, they will have to recall several thousand agents from recent retirement, experienced hands who can lead hundreds of investigative teams. I'm sure much leg work has already been done and evidence collected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

Conservative premier, conservative mayor.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Canada's largest city is going into lockdown for at least 28 days


The coronavirus pandemic has brought countries to a standstill. In many places, as countries reopen, Covid-19 cases are on the rise. Follow here for the latest.




www.cnn.com





*Canada's largest city is going into lockdown for at least 28 days*
Toronto, Canada's biggest city, is going into lockdown for at least 28 days to limit the spread of Covid-19, according to a news release from the Office of the Premier of Ontario published Friday.

The lockdown will go into effect Monday and it includes Peel Region, which is part of the Greater Toronto Area.

Ontario Premier Doug Ford said in the news release that Covid-19 numbers are "rising rapidly in certain regions," adding the lockdown will protect "hospitals, long-term care and retirement homes, and every person in this province."

"We cannot afford a province-wide lockdown, so we are taking preventative action today by moving Toronto and Peel into lockdown level restrictions ... We need to take decisive action to stop the spread of this deadly virus," Ford said.
These are the lockdown rules:

Indoor social gatherings or events won't be allowed except with members of the same household, and outdoor gatherings will be limited to no more than 10 people, according to the release.

Wedding services, funerals, and religious ceremonies where physical distancing can be maintained indoors or outdoors will also be limited to no more than 10 people.

Retail will be allowed to operate for curbside pick-up or delivery only. Certain businesses such as grocery stores and pharmacies will be allowed to open at 50% capacity.

Schools and childcare will remain open, and post-secondary education will move to virtual learning except for training that can only be provided in person.

Other parts of the province will move to higher levels of restrictions starting Monday as well, according to the release.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 21, 2020)

Possible COVID-19 treatment identified by scientists at St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital


The research has been published in the journal, Cell.




www.pennlive.com


----------



## topcat (Nov 21, 2020)

smokinrav said:


> smfh. So many Americans dead from Trump's egomania...


"It is what it is. They're going to die, anyway."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

Don't plan on making any dry ice hash for a while. Joe would be working on Moderna to cut a deal for their improved liposome encapsulation technology and licensing rights, Pfizer and others could use this for their mRNA vaccines too. The encapsulation stabilizes the unstable mRNA strand and Moderna's method can use regular fridges and it can be keep at room temp for 10 hours. The savings in infrastructure could be used to pay off Moderna, Joe would be arranging shotgun marriages.

We might see large scale drive in vaccination centers, where some vaccines can be stored at cold temps in cities and large towns, mobile units.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The world's now scrambling for dry ice. It's just one headache in getting coronavirus vaccines where they need to go | CNN


Vaccines like to be kept cool, none more so than the Pfizer candidate for Covid-19, which has to be deep-frozen. And that's going to be an issue for developing countries -- and for rural areas in the developed world.




www.cnn.com





*The world's now scrambling for dry ice. It's just one headache in getting coronavirus vaccines where they need to go*

(CNN)Vaccines like to be kept cool, none more so than the Pfizer candidate for Covid-19, which has to be deep-frozen. And that's going to be an issue for developing countries -- and for rural areas in the developed world.

The "cold chain" is just one of the challenges in distributing vaccines worldwide.
There are plenty of others: decisions about priority populations and databases to keep track of who's received what vaccine, where and when. Additionally, different vaccines may have more or less efficacy with different population groups; and governments will need PR campaigns to persuade people that vaccines are safe.

But the logistics of transporting and storing vaccines -- getting them from the factory gate to the patient's arm -- are critical. And as most vaccines are likely to require two doses, the whole chain needs must be repeated within weeks.

*Unique challenges*
The Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine needs to be kept at around -70 degrees Celsius (-94 degrees Fahrenheit) while it's transported. That's 50 degrees Celsius colder than any other vaccine currently used.

Moderna says its vaccine can be kept in freezers typically available in pharmacies, and in a refrigerator for 30 days. But there are likely to be fewer doses of the Moderna vaccine than of the Pfizer's available over the next year.
Phase 3 trials have shown both vaccines to be around 95% effective but the results haven't yet been reviewed by regulators.

On Wednesday, the CEO of BioNTech, the German biotech company partnering with Pfizer, acknowledged the issue of temperature control.

"We are working on formulation which could allow us to ship the vaccine even maybe at room temperature," Ugur Sahin told CNN. "We believe that in the second half of 2021 we will have come up with a formulation which is comparable to any other type of vaccine."

But in the meantime US Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar believes the Moderna candidate is "more flexible" for settings like a local pharmacist. Pfizer's, he said Monday, would be better suited to "big institutional vaccination, say a whole hospital setting, several nursing homes at once."

Pfizer plans to ship up to 1.3 billion doses next year, requiring a lot of dry ice (carbon dioxide in solid form at around -78 degrees Celsius), and a lot of isothermic boxes. The boxes will hold up to 975 vials (4,875 doses) and can be refilled with dry ice for up to 15 days of storage.

Pfizer is testing the supply chain in four US states. Its CEO, Albert Bourla, said Wednesday he has "zero concerns" about the cold chain requirements.

But shipping such a vaccine can pose big challenges. Dr. Jarbas Barbosa, assistant director of the Pan American Health Organization, told CNN that "the rural and the urban areas in any country in the world are not ready to manage this vaccine today."

"So, who is prepared in the world? No one."
One issue is the availability of dry ice.

The Compressed Gas Association says carbon dioxide production capacity in the US and Canada is about 30,000 tons a day and is confident its members can meet demand for dry ice. It says that vaccine supply-chain officials believe less than 5% of dry ice production will be needed to support ultra-cold storage of Covid-19 vaccines in the United States and Canada.

Others in the industry expect bottlenecks. Several dry ice producers in the US told CNN they've already had offers for their entire output. Buddy Collen at Reliant and Pacific Dry Ice told online publication GasWorld: "We are in scramble mode trying to manipulate our production plants."

Sam Rushing, president of Florida-based Advanced Cryogenics, told CNN there are already regional shortages in the US.
The main problem, Rushing says, is fewer vehicles on the road during the pandemic, meaning lower production of ethanol, from which carbon dioxide is a byproduct. European ethanol production has also fallen sharply this year.

US officials are confident enough dry ice will be available. Paul Ostrowski, director of supply, production and distribution for Operation Warp Speed, told CNN last week that courier UPS had pledged to "provide dry ice reshipments throughout all of America upon demand."

But Rushing cautions that dry ice is not very user-friendly and can be hazardous if stored improperly, especially in a confined space. The Federal Aviation Administration classifies it as hazardous cargo.

Peter Gerber, CEO of Lufthansa Cargo, told CNN that the need for dry ice "clearly reduces also the transport capacity because if you have to load more ice you can't load so much vaccine. And of course the procedures have to be very special in order to ensure that it always has this degree of coldness."

US courier DHL is adapting distribution plans according to each vaccine's specifications. David Goldberg, CEO of Global Forwarding US for the company, says "there's a restriction on the amount of dry ice used on an aircraft -- typically 500-1,000 kilos depending on a number of factors."

Once they arrive, Pfizer vials can be stored at between 2 and 8 degrees Celsius for up to five days before deteriorating. Pfizer says it has developed a "just-in-time system which will ship the frozen vials direct to the point of vaccination." It will also monitor the temperature of every box being shipped.

Julie Swann, an expert in supply chains at North Carolina State University, says that large hospital systems, which often have ultra-cool freezers, may have a role as distribution hubs. But not all US states have them; Hawaii said last week none of its hospitals had such freezers.

Breaking down shipments of a frozen vaccine for rural areas or small groups of essential workers -- without compromising their temperature -- will be another headache, Swann said.
When a vaccine needs to be used within a few days, providers will need to ensure they are ready. "You can't just wait to see who shows up," Swann told CNN. "And we don't really have good data yet defining where and who the priority populations are."

The more links in the supply chain, the more risk that the vaccine's temperature will be compromised. Last month the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention advised states they "should limit transport of frozen or ultra-cold vaccine products."

Prashant Yadav, a supply chain expert and senior fellow at the Center for Global Development, said: "It's a question of how soon can we start thinking about multiple packaging formats."
*more...*


----------



## topcat (Nov 21, 2020)

Quarantini's anyone?


----------



## topcat (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 21, 2020)

"It will go away, it's going away, it's going away, it will go away and we will have a great success. It's a hoax, a democrat hoax, okay?"


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 21, 2020)

Fox News is mocking CDC guidance for Thanksgiving gatherings








Fox News is mocking CDC guidance for Thanksgiving gatherings | CNN Business


Amidst a raging pandemic, the CDC has recommended against traveling for Thanksgiving, while also offering up guidelines for how to safely celebrate the holiday. Meanwhile, prominent commentators and hosts on Fox News have mocked the guidelines offered by health experts.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 21, 2020)

36 Texas national guard are brought into El Paso to help deal with the bodies piling up in the morgues.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

I thought ben carson wasn’t doing well still.

please let don cokehead jr suffer from this democratic hoax.

why does he get to go away with his son anyway? I can’t go 100 miles to see my dad. Fuck all those bitches hard with a crowbar.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> 36 Texas national guard are brought into El Paso to help deal with the bodies piling up in the morgues.


Did they run out of convicts for $3/hr?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

Enough said, what is the current US infection rate and death count? Donald would be low man there, everybody else did far better. Egos cost lives, Joe should have been invited as an observer or more.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump attends his final G-20 summit but does not participate in pandemic preparedness session


President Trump did not participate in a virtual G-20 event on pandemic preparedness, even as Covid-19 infections surge and break daily records across the U.S.




www.cnbc.com





*Trump attends his final G-20 summit but does not participate in pandemic preparedness session*

KEY POINTS

Major leaders among the world’s 20 largest economies delivered video messages for the virtual session on the surging pandemic.
Trump did not deliver a message for the event, and there did not appear to be any American presence in the session focused on pandemic preparedness.
Trump participated briefly in the opening ceremonies of the virtual summit hosted by Saudi Arabia with the rest of the G-20 leaders.
The president later went to his golf course, Trump National Golf Club in Sterling, Virginia, where he’s spent the last several weekends since the election.
President Donald Trump on Saturday did not participate in a virtual G-20 session on global response efforts to the coronavirus and improved pandemic preparedness, even as Covid-19 cases surge and break daily records in the U.S.

Major leaders among the world’s 20 largest economies delivered video messages for the virtual session on pandemic preparedness, including the leaders of Saudi Arabia, France, Germany, Italy and South Korea. Trump did not deliver a message for the event, and there did not appear to be any American presence in the session.

Trump participated in the opening ceremonies of the virtual summit hosted by Saudi Arabia with the rest of the G-20 leaders. The president later went to his golf course, Trump National Golf Club in Sterling, Virginia, where he’s spent the last several weekends since losing the presidential election.

The White House, in a statement released later Saturday, said Trump discussed with world leaders the need to restore economic growth and jobs as the world battles the coronavirus, and reaffirmed the importance of the G-20 for future prosperity


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I thought ben carson wasn’t doing well still.
> 
> please let don cokehead jr suffer from this democratic hoax.
> 
> why does he get to go away with his son anyway? I can’t go 100 miles to see my dad. Fuck all those bitches hard with a crowbar.


Visit dad after the new year, when you've both been inoculated, fuck knows how many people are gonna kill their parents and grandparents this Thanksgiving and Christmas. We are only weeks away from vaccine deployment and that will be the real tragedy, this winter will take many, stupidity will take more.

If you are vulnerable or elderly you will be among the first to be offered inoculation and both of you might be good to go by the end of February, it will be over for you then.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Fox News is mocking CDC guidance for Thanksgiving gatherings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a bunch of goofy media people. Who is taking anyone to jail for gathering together. No one is just the CDC suggestion. They are great at creating anxiety and paranoia . Isolation is going to kill people? Isolation is going to save people. It’s just a couple holidays to skip because of unprecedented times . Are we really that spoiled of a fucking society we have to be pampered even during a pandemic? It’s really frustrating to hear these people.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Visit dad after the new year, when you've both been inoculated, fuck knows how many people are gonna kill their parents and grandparents this Thanksgiving and Christmas. We are only weeks away from vaccine deployment and that will be the real tragedy, this winter will take many, stupidity will take more.
> 
> If you are vulnerable or elderly you will be among the first to be offered inoculation and both of you might be good to go by the end of February, it will be over for you then.


I’m super vulnerable and I’m not too sure about taking it right away.
I would never buy a first year car. I know this is different but no one knows what covid may really do to us long term.
I’m not worried about the drug itself, just Covid 19. Shit my buddy worked on the Pfizer vaccine so I do trust it.
I just don’t want to get any sicker than I already am, you know.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m super vulnerable and I’m not too sure about taking it right away.
> I would never buy a first year car. I know this is different but no one knows what covid may really do to us long term.
> I’m not worried about the drug itself, just Covid 19. Shit my buddy worked on the Pfizer vaccine so I do trust it.
> I just don’t want to get any sicker than I already am, you know.


This one comes with a kick and fever, your doctor is your best guide on that one, id seek their counsel. It should be very effective as you know, whether it will trigger an adverse immune reaction and exacerbate RA, it's the doctor's call and yours too, you sound pretty informed.

One good thing about this shit is they have got a way better handle on inflammatory reactions now and I would expect therapeutics to blunt specific immune inflammatory responses, some recent work at St Jude's was important in this regard.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This one comes with a kick and fever, your doctor is your best guide on that one, id seek their counsel. It should be very effective as you know, whether it will trigger an adverse immune reaction and exacerbate RA, it's the doctor's call and yours too, you sound pretty informed.
> 
> One good thing about this shit is they have got a way better handle on inflammatory reactions now and I would expect therapeutics to blunt immune specific inflammatory responses, some recent work at St Jude's was important in this regard.


Yeah, biologics haven’t worked for me. I’m pretty screwed. Even the $5000 humira pop didn’t do shit.
But there’s weed!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah, biologics haven’t worked for me. I’m pretty screwed. Even the $5000 humira pop didn’t do shit.
> But there’s weed!


There are two was out of suffering for you Science (therapeutics) and MBSR, I'd recommend and 8 week evidence based program near you, your insurance might even pay for it. If smoking dope does not affect you too much and you are an older adult the two are not mutually exclusive. Pain is the inevitable result of the human condition, but we can have a choice when it comes to suffering, it takes training, but not as long as you might think. Do it with your partner, something to do together, here is a short video by my favorite fellow Buddhist geek, it's very much a female thing too.

This is not the whole story but a salient part for you, 8 weeks to change your world and make you happier for sure.

*What Science Can Teach Us About Practice*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are two was out of suffering for you Science (therapeutics) and MBSR, I'd recommend and 8 week evidence based program near you, your insurance might even pay for it. If smoking dope does not affect you too much and you are an older adult the two are not mutually exclusive. Pain is the inevitable result of the human condition, but we can have a choice when it comes to suffering, it takes training, but not as long as you might think. Do it with your partner, something to do together, here is a short video by my favorite fellow Buddhist geek, it's very much a female thing too.
> 
> This is not the whole story but a salient part for you, 8 weeks to change your world and make you happier for sure.
> 
> *What Science Can Teach Us About Practice*


Uh what?
I’m 54. RA, Palindromic Arthritis, Osteoarthritis, MCTD, Fibromyalgia, Lupus (thanks Humira), COPD (thanks RA), ILD (RA as well), take steroids every day along with 2 dmards and 12 other scripts.
I smoke the shit out of weed. I can’t walk 20 yards but at least I’m high.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Uh what?
> I’m 54. RA, Palindromic Arthritis, Osteoarthritis, MCTD, Fibromyalgia, Lupus (thanks Humira), COPD (thanks RA), ILD (RA as well), take steroids every day along with 2 dmards and 12 other scripts.
> I smoke the shit out of weed. I can’t walk 20 yards but at least I’m high.


Oh yeah and my arm is shattered and my hands are always on fire.
I don’t chant but I can disassociate just fine


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Uh what?
> I’m 54. RA, Palindromic Arthritis, Osteoarthritis, MCTD, Fibromyalgia, Lupus (thanks Humira), COPD (thanks RA), ILD (RA as well), take steroids every day along with 2 dmards and 12 other scripts.
> I smoke the shit out of weed. I can’t walk 20 yards but at least I’m high.


Yer tailor made for MBSR, it was designed for people like you and worse, though lots of other people take the course too for a variety of reasons. Many programs are offered in hospitals, to be an MBSR instructor requires a masters level in psych and 5 years experience as a practitioner. Kinda like a physiotherapist, very fulfilling work, you don't burn out, compassion makes ya stronger.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

FDA authorizes emergency use of Regeneron antibody treatment given to Trump


Regeneron expects to have treatment doses ready for some 80,000 patients by November's end.




www.axios.com





*FDA authorizes emergency use of Regeneron antibody treatment given to Trum*

The Food and Drug Administration announced Saturday evening it has granted emergency use authorization for Regeneron Pharmaceuticals' antibody cocktail given to President Trump to treat his COVID-19 infection last month.

*Why it matters: *Regeneron's two monoclonal antibodies, casirivimab and imdevimab, are for people who tested positive for the coronavirus and "who are at high risk for progressing to severe COVID-19," including people who are 65 and older, and/or people with certain chronic illnesses, per an FDA statement.

*Of note: *"The safety and effectiveness of this investigational therapy for use in the treatment of COVID-19 continues to be evaluated," the FDA said.


"Casirivimab and imdevimab are not authorized for patients who are hospitalized due to COVID-19 or require oxygen therapy due to COVID-19."
*Driving the news: *A clinical trial of patients with COVID-19 found that when the two antibodies were administered together, they "were shown to reduce COVID-19-related hospitalization or emergency room visits in patients at high risk for disease progression within 28 days after treatment when compared to placebo," the FDA said.


Regeneron president and chief scientific officer George Yancopoulos said in a statement this trial of roughly 800 non-hospitalized patients "showed significant reductions in virus levels within days" of receiving the treatment, called REGEN-COV2, "which were associated with significantly fewer medical visits."
*What to expect: *Regeneron expects to have doses of REGEN-COV2 ready for some 80,000 patients by the end of November, about 200,000 patients by the first week of January, and approximately 300,000 patients in total by the end of January 2021.

*For the record: *The FDA issued a similar emergency use authorization for Eli Lilly's antibody therapy, bamlanivimab, earlier this month.

*Go deeper: *Regeneron CEO: Trump's success with antibody cocktail is not evidence of cure


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

Moderna to charge $25-$37 for COVID-19 vaccine: CEO tells paper


Moderna will charge governments between $25 and $37 per dose of its COVID-19 vaccine candidate, depending on the amount ordered, Chief Executive Stephane Bancel told German weekly Welt am Sonntag (WamS).




in.reuters.com





*Moderna to charge $25-$37 for COVID-19 vaccine: CEO tells paper*

FRANKFURT (Reuters) - Moderna will charge governments between $25 and $37 per dose of its COVID-19 vaccine candidate, depending on the amount ordered, Chief Executive Stephane Bancel told German weekly Welt am Sonntag (WamS).

“Our vaccine therefore costs about the same as a flu shot, which is between $10 and $50,” he was quoted as saying.

On Monday, an EU official involved in the talks said the European Commission wanted to reach a deal with Moderna for the supply of millions of doses of its vaccine candidate for a price below $25 per dose.

“Nothing is signed yet, but we’re close to a deal with the EU Commission. We want to deliver to Europe and are in constructive talks,” Bancel told WamS, adding it was just a “matter of days” until a contract would be ready.

Moderna has said its experimental vaccine is 94.5% effective in preventing COVID-19, based on interim data from a late-stage clinical trial, becoming the second developer to report results that far exceeded expectations after Pfizer and its partner BioNTech.

The EU has been in talks with Moderna for its experimental COVID-19 vaccine at least since July.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

Maybe Donald skipped the meeting because he didn't want to associate himself with this and tarnish his reputation..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/g20-brussels-pandemic-debt-1.5811304



*G20 leaders pledge to fund fair distribution of COVID-19 vaccines*
*'We recognize the role of extensive immunization as a global public good'*

Leaders of the world's 20 biggest economies on Sunday will pledge to pay for a fair distribution of COVID-19 vaccines, drugs and tests around the world so that poorer countries are not left out and to extend debt relief to them, a draft G20 communique showed.

"We will spare no effort to ensure their affordable and equitable access for all people, consistent with members' commitments to incentivize innovation," the leaders said in the draft G20 statement, seen by Reuters. "We recognize the role of extensive immunization as a global public good."

The draft also calls on private creditors to join the debt-servicing moratorium, which the G20 wants to extend until the middle of 2021 and possibly longer, and endorses a common framework for dealing with debt issues beyond that.

"There is a lack of participation from private creditors, and we strongly encourage them to participate on comparable terms when requested by eligible countries," it said.

Canada could share any excess vaccine supply with poorer countries: Reuters sources
The leaders also recognized the specific challenges faced by countries in Africa and small island developing states, reflecting growing recognition that even some middle-income countries may need debt relief as a result of the pandemic.

Keen to be better prepared for any potential pandemic that might come, G20 leaders also said they would commit "to advancing global pandemic preparedness, prevention, detection and response" and "to the continued sharing of timely, transparent and standardized data and information."

The leaders attending the virtual summit, hosted by Saudi Arabia, said the global economy was starting to pick up, but the recovery remained "uneven, highly uncertain and subject to elevated downside risks."

The leaders pledged to continue to use all available policy tools as long as needed to safeguard lives, jobs and incomes, and they encouraged the multilateral development banks to strengthen their efforts to help countries deal with the crisis.

The European Union has called for $4.5 billion US by the end of the year from the G20 to pay for COVID-19 fighting tools for poorer countries.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh yeah and my arm is shattered and my hands are always on fire.
> I don’t chant but I can disassociate just fine


I've selected a guru for you, you can thank Jesus she became a Buddhist nun and not a Catholic one! She musta went through men like shit through a goose, tongue like a razor.

You might like the personality and imagine what she would be like if she never meditated! A great no shit teacher, this is the traditional method, or one of them. Tons of her videos online, a character, used to watch her back in the day.
*Be Your Own Therapist*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2020)

I was just headed into my morning meditation as well!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was just headed into my morning meditation as well!
> View attachment 4748910


Sculpt your mind, DON'T TWIST IT!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2020)

We have Thanksgiving earlier in Canada and guess what happened to covid cases? Read and heed.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Will the U.S. heed Canada's Thanksgiving lesson?


Canada's staring down a Covid surge that has been blamed on social gatherings. And as Americans contemplate their holiday plans, Canadians are desperately trying to save Christmas.




www.politico.com





*Will the U.S. heed Canada's Thanksgiving lesson?*
Canada's staring down a Covid surge that has been blamed on social gatherings. And as Americans contemplate their holiday plans, Canadians are desperately trying to save Christmas.

The war on Christmas has come for Thanksgiving, with U.S. health officials warning against holiday travel as Canada serves as a cautionary tale of what happens when families get together in a pandemic.

Six weeks after Canada’s Thanksgiving, the Covid-19 crisis is hitting a break-glass moment in the nation of 37 million after holiday gatherings appeared to catalyze the spread of the coronavirus. Canada has gone from diagnosing more than 2,000 cases per day in mid-October to an average of 4,776 cases daily in the past week, according to Public Health Agency of Canada modeling released Friday.

Few Canadians fly to grandma’s house for a turkey dinner, so the spike there could offer just a taste of the pain Americans could see after next week’s holiday — usually preceded by the biggest travel day of the year in the U.S.

Health experts are desperately warning Americans not to fly, train or drive to see family and say that absent changes to Americans' typical holiday season behavior, a traditional Thanksgiving dinner could lead to thousands more funerals by Christmas.

More than 250,000 Americans have died from the disease since March. Canada had kept the pandemic in check compared with its neighbor to the south, but the new surge has officials there sounding caution as well.

An urgent warning against travel came this week from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention after more than a million new Covid cases were recorded over seven days. Some governors and state officials have been even more blunt: stay home.

"What's at stake is basically the increased chance of one of your loved ones becoming sick and being hospitalized and dying," said Dr. Henry Walke, the CDC’s Covid-19 incident manager. "And around these holidays, we tend to get people together from multiple generations."

AAA forecasts Thanksgiving travel to drop at least 10 percent from 2019 — the biggest one-year decline since the 2008 recession — but notes that CDC and state guidance will likely convince even more prospective travelers to stay home. Still, the high end of that forecast is 50 million Americans hopping in cars or onto planes to sit down to tables with all the trimmings.

So while some Americans are planning for Zoomsgiving, Canadians are dealing with a post-Thanksgiving surge. And now, talk about Christmas is dire.

New public health modeling projects that Canada could see up to 60,000 new cases of Covid per day — more than a dozen times current levels — by the end of December if people increase their contacts and celebrate the holidays as normal. Even the status quo for Canadians would translate to more than 20,000 new cases daily, according to the projections, or about five times higher than today. The runaway numbers have been attributed in part to Thanksgiving gatherings.

Trudeau implored Canadians on Friday to stay home and avoid traveling if they can. "In the coming weeks, we need to flatten this curve," he said.

The comments were a significant change in tone for the prime minister who suggested to Canadians throughout the fall that they had "a shot at Christmas," provided they hunker down. "We all want to try and have as normal a Christmas as possible even though a normal Christmas is, quite frankly, right out of the question," Trudeau said Friday.

Provincial premiers have been reluctant to reimpose the stark measures from the spring on their residents for fear of further damaging economies. Still, some have flirted with greater restrictions as cases continue to mount — Ontario just announced new lockdowns in hot spots, and Quebec has a plan to allow gatherings of up to 10 people for four days around Christmas while imploring residents to self-quarantine for a week before and after the events.

Throughout the U.S., governors are increasingly instituting limits on public and private gatherings and testing and quarantine requirements for those who choose to travel out of state.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4749054


Ditto for wieners


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4749054


Too bad this mRNA technology wasn't further along, some clever scientist might have inserted the mRNA to grow a stunning set of goat horns in the WH batch of covid vaccines... Trouble is the base won't have an issue with it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2020)

The devil went down to Georgia...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2020)

Confidence in the 2 new vaccines is growing fast, we will see how many really think it's a hoax soon.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Why coronavirus vaccine polling numbers are mostly good news


Poll of the week: A new Gallup poll finds that 58% of Americans said they would get vaccinated against the coronavirus if there was an FDA-approved vaccine available right now at no cost.




www.cnn.com





*Why coronavirus vaccine polling numbers are mostly good news*

(CNN)Poll of the week: A new Gallup poll finds that 58% of Americans said they would get vaccinated against the coronavirus if there was an FDA-approved vaccine available right now at no cost.

That's up from mid-September when just 50% said they would get vaccinated.

What's the point: There's been mostly good news on the coronavirus vaccine front. Two separate vaccine makers (Moderna and Pfizer) say their vaccines are about 95% effective with no major safety concerns, and Pfizer has applied to the Food and Drug Administration for emergency authorization. The hope is that many people can begin to get immunized by April, according to the National Institutes of Health Director Dr. Francis Collins.

A vaccine at this high efficiency could be a game changer.

A vaccine, however, isn't worth much if Americans won't actually get it. A look at the polling trendline on a coronavirus vaccine and history suggests it is, again, mostly good news when it comes to people being willing to get it.

As the Gallup data reveals, folks are more willing to get the vaccine than were a few months ago. We see a similar trend in the data from the Axios/Ipsos poll. In a slightly different question, 45% of Americans say they are likely to immediately be vaccinated as soon as possible. That's up from 38% in September.

When you dig deeper, you see that much of the concern with a vaccine has to do with safety and efficiency. In the Axios/Ipsos poll, 68% of Americans said they'd likely get the vaccine if proven safe and effective by public health officials. Among the 42% of Americans who said they wouldn't take the vaccination in the Gallup poll, 63% cited either a rushed timeline or waiting to see if it's safe as the reason.

In other words, a lot of folks just want to know that the vaccine is safe and effective. If it is, the percentage of folks willing to get vaccinated is likely to climb.

Just the latest news on Pfizer and Moderna vaccines could boost the percentage willing to get the vaccination.
In the Axios/Ipsos poll conducted before Moderna's released their initial findings and after Pfizer's initial findings (but before they released more details and asked for emergency authorization), 61% of Americans said they'd take the vaccine if the pharmaceutical companies told them it was at least 90% effective. This up from the 45% baseline who said they'd get immediately vaccinated without knowing any more information in the same poll. The two companies have now said their vaccines were 94.5% and 95% effective.

If 70% of the population got the vaccine, it could be huge in defeating the virus. A vaccine that covers 65% to 70% of the population is likely to get us population immunity through vaccination, according to the World Health Organization.
A look at the public opinion as Jonas Salk's polio vaccine was being tested indicates more potential good news. In an almost identical finding to Gallup's most recent poll on coronavirus, 60% of those who had heard about the polio vaccine told Gallup in May 1954 that they would take it. A similar percentage said they'd have their children get it.

Once the vaccine was shown to be effective, the necessary number of Americans got the vaccine.

The polio vaccine ended up being one of the most successful vaccination programs in world history. Within a few years, the number of new cases a year fell from 15,000 to 100. America was able to knock out what once was one of the worst epidemics in its history, and no cases have originated in the country for more than 40 years.

Now, we obviously don't know how the coronavirus vaccines will turn out. History is only a guide.

Perhaps the most important variable to watch over the next few months is a partisan divide on coronavirus vaccinations. Right now, there isn't much of one. In Gallup's poll, 69% of Democrats and 49% of Republicans said they would get vaccinated against the coronavirus if there was an FDA-approved vaccine available right now at no cost. We get closer to 90-point gaps on how Democrats and Republicans vote for president.

Hopefully, the vaccine uptake is bipartisan when the vaccine hits the market. A lot of lives could depend on it.
This is why it's so important for both Democratic and Republican leaders to back up the scientists if they say a vaccination is safe.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 22, 2020)

Just a note from Oregon regarding the seriousness with which we are taking the recent spike in new cases.

Drove over to the coast yesterday with the family. Beautiful day. Sun out, light breeze, cool but not uncomfortably so.

Lots of people out enjoying the day. Kayaks on the bay, surfers along the coast, dogs running on the beach unleashed, people out strolling and talking. No masks evident. Not much effort at social distancing. People were just having a good old time as if the epidemic weren't spreading rapidly.

We ate lunch in the car. Did not go for a walk on the beach as planned. We headed inland where we could hike in the woods without being exposed to the virus by idiots. 

We are so fucked right now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Just a note from Oregon regarding the seriousness with which we are taking the recent spike in new cases.
> 
> Drove over to the coast yesterday with the family. Beautiful day. Sun out, light breeze, cool but not uncomfortably so.
> 
> ...


Awesome day! I love the Oregon Coast. My favorite place being the Dunes. Those little forest island pits hidden in the dunes were so trippy! Great forest hiking trail leading you into the dunes . Up and down huge sand piles with the trail tracking poles over the sand dunes to find your way back to the forest trail that would finally lead you to the ocean . What a great escape!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2020)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/covid19-vaccination-us-december-1.5812032



*U.S. could begin COVID-19 vaccine rollout by mid-December, top health official says*
*FDA meeting on Dec. 10 will discuss authorization of Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine*

The head of the U.S. effort to produce a coronavirus vaccine said the first inoculations could happen as soon as 24 hours after the Food and Drug Administration grants approval, which would kick off the largest inoculation campaign in U.S. history starting in mid-December.

"Within 24 hours from the approval, the vaccine will be moving and located in the areas where each state will have told us where they want the vaccine doses," Dr. Moncef Slaoui, the chief scientific adviser for the government's "Operation Warp Speed" vaccine program, told NBC's Meet the Press.

The FDA's outside advisers will meet on Dec. 10 to discuss whether to authorize the COVID-19 vaccine developed by Pfizer and German partner BioNTech for emergency use. Slaoui told CNN he expects vaccinations would begin on the second day after approval, Dec. 12.

Moderna Inc is expected to seek approval later in December for its COVID-19 vaccine.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 22, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Awesome day! I love the Oregon Coast. My favorite place being the Dunes. Those little forest island pits hidden in the dunes were so trippy! Great forest hiking trail leading you into the dunes . Up and down huge sand piles with the trail tracking poles over the sand dunes to find your way back to the forest trail that would finally lead you to the ocean . What a great escape!


We were at Alsea bay, north of the dunes area. Driving across the bridge of the bay, it was clear and calm on the bay with stacks of waves breaking at the bar. Beyond that, the ocean was calm and blue. Visibility was unlimited. It was a strikingly beautiful day. 

The woods were damp but still sunny. We hiked in an area where we had found chanterelle mushrooms. before We found a few but maybe people were there ahead of us, IDK. It was like an Easter egg hunt. Picked enough to add to some grilled cheese sandwiches this afternoon. 

Not many days like that left. Pretty soon the winter storms will blow in and we'll just have to hunker down until it breaks next year.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> We were at Alsea bay, north of the dunes area. Driving across the bridge of the bay, it was clear and calm on the bay with stacks of waves breaking at the bar. Beyond that, the ocean was calm and blue. Visibility was unlimited. It was a strikingly beautiful day.
> 
> The woods were damp but still sunny. We hiked in an area where we had found chanterelle mushrooms. before We found a few but maybe people were there ahead of us, IDK. It was like an Easter egg hunt. Picked enough to add to some grilled cheese sandwiches this afternoon.
> 
> Not many days like that left. Pretty soon the winter storms will blow in and we'll just have to hunker down until it breaks next year.


Hopefully you have a some luck and the storms hit during the week leaving some glorious winter weekends to get out and explore . When I arrived in Oregon in Feb 2016 it was a lucky season and so many weekends were gorgeous . We explored the entire coast line that year on the weekends and it was a lot of fun. I have many good memories to reflect on and they help me get through life right now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hopefully you have a some luck and the storms hit during the week leaving some glorious winter weekends to get out and explore . When I arrived in Oregon in Feb 2016 it was a lucky season and so many weekends were gorgeous . We explored the entire coast line that year on the weekends and it was a lot of fun. I have many good memories to reflect on and they help me get through life right now.


With any luck you'll be on the road again this summer and safer soon, the hospital crowd must be thrilled with the vaccine, those with a fucking brain! Less PPE might make life easier too, but I imagine it will still be used for covid patients, masks for all staff for awhile though. When are ya going back to the Jersey shore, the garden state, where civilized folk live?  

Looks like back to somewhat normal for summer, so there's something to look forward to and take some comfort from. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With any luck you'll be on the road again this summer and safer soon, the hospital crowd must be thrilled with the vaccine, those with a fucking brain! Less PPE might make life easier too, but I imagine it will still be used for covid patients, masks for all staff for awhile though. When are ya going back to the Jersey shore, the garden state, where civilized folk live?
> 
> Looks like back to somewhat normal for summer, so there's something to look forward to and take some comfort from. Stay safe.


Actually with any luck I will get this job I am interviewing for today and will be out of here by next month . Jersey is a pipe dream . I seriously doubt I am going back for the family reunion in the summer because I don’t want to be around my younger sister and her jerky cigar smoking husband who both voted for Trump . I have had nothing but bad luck with all the jobs I have applied for there and the pay scale sucks . Looking at them going legal but you can’t even grow your own. Seriously? Fuck them. This entire country has issues. I’m going where the money takes me with a good retirement plan and some room for growth within a good reputable organization. Getting away from hospitals system would be nice, since they are all in serious debt right now and many are shutting their doors. I am thinkin if I can’t get a gig out of Okie by March or April I will quit and take the rest of the year off. Travel and enjoy life a bit more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

*AstraZeneca Says Vaccine Can Be Around 90 Percent Effective | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





AstraZeneca said on Monday that its Covid-19 vaccine could be up to 90 percent effective in preventing the disease — the third promising breakthrough in the fight against a pandemic that has killed nearly 1.4 million people worldwide


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

Moderna’s Covid Vaccine: What You Need to Know (Published 2020)


Does this mean the end of the pandemic? Who was in the trial? Is it part of Operation Warp Speed? And other questions answered.




www.nytimes.com





*Moderna’s Covid Vaccine: What You Need to Know*
Last Updated
Nov. 20, 2020, 6:08 p.m. ETNov. 20, 2020
Nov. 20, 2020, 6:08 p.m. ET
*Does this mean the end of the pandemic? Who was in the trial? Is it part of Operation Warp Speed? And other questions answered.*

On Monday, the Massachusetts-based company Moderna reported promising preliminary results from its coronavirus vaccine trial. Coming just a week after similar news from Pfizer and BioNTech, the announcement immediately gave the stock market a fresh jolt. It offered more hope that there’s going to be a way out of the pandemic.

Like Pfizer, however, Moderna released only early data from their trial. There’s more work to be done before they’ll know if the vaccine really is safe and effective. And even if Moderna’s vaccine gets the green light from the F.D.A., it will take months to reach widespread distribution. In the meantime, the United States is suffering a devastating explosion of new cases of Covid-19.

Here’s where things stand with the development of coronavirus vaccines.

What did these scientists find out?
The scientists randomly assigned volunteers to get either the Moderna vaccine or a placebo. The trial was blinded, meaning that neither the volunteers nor the people running the trial knew who got what.

Over time, some of the volunteers got sick with Covid-19. To get a preliminary sense of how the trial was going, an independent board of experts took a look at the first 95 participants who got sick. Ninety of them had received the placebo, and only five had been given the vaccine. Based on that data, the board estimated that the vaccine is 94.5 percent effective.
— Carl Zimmer

Do the new vaccine trial results mean the end to the pandemic?
In the short term, no. The soonest that coronavirus vaccines could possibly become widely available would be in the spring. But if effective vaccines do indeed become available — and if most people get them — the pandemic could drastically shrink. As coronavirus infections became rarer, life could gradually return to normal.
— Carl Zimmer

Covid-19 can lead to a mild illness, or it can lead to a severe case that requires hospitalization and oxygen support. Out of the 95 people who got sick in the Moderna study, 11 experienced severe disease. None of those 11 people were vaccinated. In other words, the five vaccinated people who got sick experienced only mild symptoms, and all of the severe cases were participants from the placebo group.

“It couldn’t be a more favorable split,” said Natalie Dean, a biostatistician at the University of Florida.

The split suggests that Moderna’s vaccine doesn’t just block the virus in most cases, but also shields the people who do get sick from the worst outcomes of the disease. It also eases concerns that a vaccine for Covid-19 may make the disease worse, not better.
— Carl Zimmer

Who participated in the vaccine trial?
Moderna recruited 30,000 volunteers across the United States to participate in its trial. A quarter of the participants are 65 years or older. White people make up 63 percent of the volunteers; 20 percent are Hispanic; 10 percent are Black; and 4 percent are Asian Americans.

The 95 people who got sick with Covid-19 reflect the diversity of Moderna’s volunteers: Fifteen were 65 or older. The group also included 12 Hispanic volunteers, four Black participants, three Asian Americans and one multiracial person. The efficacy and safety appeared the same in all of the subgroups, Moderna said in its announcement. But researchers will have to wait for the trial to advance further to confirm this finding.
— Carl Zimmer

Is Moderna in Operation Warp Speed?
Very much so. The United States government provided $1 billion in support for the design and testing of the Moderna vaccine. Researchers at the National Institutes of Health oversaw much of the research, including the clinical trials. Moderna also received an additional $1.5 billion in exchange for 100 million doses if the vaccine proved to be safe and effective.

Although Pfizer has its own advance purchase agreement for its vaccine, it did not take Operation Warp Speed money to support its design or testing.
— Carl Zimmer
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

More excepts from the above article.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Moderna’s Covid Vaccine: What You Need to Know (Published 2020)


Does this mean the end of the pandemic? Who was in the trial? Is it part of Operation Warp Speed? And other questions answered.




www.nytimes.com





What about other vaccine candidates?

The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines are similar not only because they use mRNA but also because they coax our cells to make the same viral protein, called spike. Other vaccines that don’t use mRNA also make the spike protein their target. The success of Moderna and Pfizer may bode well for them as well.

A number of teams have created vaccines based on another virus called an adenovirus, for example. The adenovirus slips into cells, delivering the gene for the spike protein. On Wednesday, a sponsor of a Russian vaccine announced that its adenovirus-based vaccine, called Sputnik V, was over 90 percent effective. Outside experts wanted to see more data, however, because the announcement was based on just 20 sick volunteers — far fewer than in the Moderna and Pfizer trials.

AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson are also conducting Phase 3 trials on adenoviruses that carry the spike protein gene. And other companies, including Novavax and Medicago, are running advanced trials on vaccines that deliver the spike protein itself, or pieces of it, to the body.
— Carl Zimmer

What do the Pfizer and Moderna reports mean together?
Pfizer and Moderna used the same basic design to build their vaccines. Both vaccines contain a genetic molecule called messenger RNA, which is wrapped in an oily bubble. The bubble can fuse to a muscle cell and deliver the RNA. Encoded in that molecule are instructions for building a single coronavirus protein called spike. When a vaccinated cell releases copies of the spike protein, the immune system learns to make antibodies against it.

While scientists have investigated mRNA vaccines for years, no vaccine has yet been licensed as safe and effective to use in people. When Moderna and other vaccine makers began designing mRNA vaccines for coronaviruses, skeptics wondered how well they would work. The two preliminary reports from both Moderna and Pfizer suggest this type of vaccine may work very well. Neither trial has uncovered serious side effects from the vaccines, although studies on their safety are continuing.

“I would expect some similarities in how they perform,” said Natalie Dean, a biostatistician at the University of Florida. “I think I would have had a lot of questions if they got different results.”
— Carl Zimmer

*What happens next?*






Construction on a building in Visp, Switzerland, where the Moderna vaccine will be produced.Credit...Denis Balibouse/Reuters

Both the Moderna and Pfizer trials are continuing to gather more data from large studies. The two companies expect to apply to the Food and Drug Administration in the next few weeks for an emergency use authorization to begin vaccinating the public.

The F.D.A. will review the applications and consult with its own external committee of experts before making a decision. If it authorize the vaccines — as experts think it will — a committee at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention will then make recommendations for who should be first to receive a vaccine.

It’s possible that the distribution of one or both vaccines will begin by the end of the year.
— Carl Zimmer

— Carl Zimmer


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

What all the GP physicians and state or provincial medical record people should be doing right now, is trolling trough their records and databases for vulnerable patients and setting them up for early vaccination ASAP. Get the elderly and vulnerable vaccinated first and fast along with healthcare works and other frontline people and watch the mortality rate plummet, even if the pandemic roars on, if the numbers of infected can be controlled, the limited amount of antibodies could be deployed to reduce the toll even further and reduce long term effects for many.

Thanksgiving will be a disaster for millions and thousands will have regrets come Christmas with grand ma, or mom, or dad dead or dying of covid in the hospital. We are not just responsible for ourselves, we have larger responsibilities and obligations than that, we owe others, particularly those we claim to love.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4743933


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Researchers Identify Melatonin as Possible COVID-19 Treatment
> 
> 
> A new study suggests that one potential treatment for the virus could be found at your local pharmacy: the common sleep aid melatonin.
> ...


zinc has been proven to interrupt replication of rhino and corona viruses.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2020)

@Fogdog 
Mushrooms and Politics . 
Your mentioning mushroom picking I thought of you when I just read a passage in Obama’s new book. lol. The book is great so far .


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 23, 2020)

Doctors say CDC should warn people the side effects from Covid vaccine shots won't be 'a walk in the park'


Doctors urge the CDC to be transparent about the side effects people may experience after getting their first shot of a coronavirus vaccine.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

It appears Ben Carson got antibody treatment, or said Chris Hayes tonight and suggested Donald, friends are getting it, the elites I guess. I wonder if Joe got covid would he get antibodies too, or would the drug companies have to give it to him directly?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Doctors say CDC should warn people the side effects from Covid vaccine shots won't be 'a walk in the park'
> 
> 
> Doctors urge the CDC to be transparent about the side effects people may experience after getting their first shot of a coronavirus vaccine.
> ...


It can be a bitch for a few days they say, perhaps the newly announced oxford vaccine might be better tolerated, they've found a half dose in the first injection followed up by the booster later was 90% effective and appear to produce fewer side effects. I saw an interview with the head of the program.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2020)

Best way I can describe the scene at my job is like the infrastructure to the building is cracking and no one has a plan to fix it. Everyday more and more people are out and no one is communicating anything about the huge gaps of loss and how to manage any of it. One colleague came back today after 11 days quarantine Covid positive. I was so excited to see her and asked how she was doing . She looked terrible and said she was really tired and has a headache . A couple hours later I heard she went home. It’s weird because it’s like people don’t want to admit who has Covid and is out . Like it’s some kind of hush thing so we are left guessing why and when are they coming back. It is beyond weird and management has no plan and pretending like the earth ain’t spitting up under our feet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

*Ted Cruz Mocks Covid-19 Safety Warnings As Texans Die | All In | MSNBC*




Sen. Ted Cruz offers nothing but memes as Texas inmates carry bodies out of mobile morgues.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Doctors say CDC should warn people the side effects from Covid vaccine shots won't be 'a walk in the park'
> 
> 
> Doctors urge the CDC to be transparent about the side effects people may experience after getting their first shot of a coronavirus vaccine.
> ...


They should also tell people that are vulnerable to talk to their doctor about it and for the rest of the people who eat hotdogs and baloney, not to be such pussies! Be a fucking man and rollup yer Godamn sleeve, need a lollipop?  

Though love is sometimes required and often the stupid have to be told what to do! Catching covid confers immunity too and also often has side effects, like death.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

Make the unvaccinated wear a white feather!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Best way I can describe the scene at my job is like the infrastructure to the building is cracking and no one has a plan to fix it. Everyday more and more people are out and no one is communicating anything about the huge gaps of loss and how to manage any of it. One colleague came back today after 11 days quarantine Covid positive. I was so excited to see her and asked how she was doing . She looked terrible and said she was really tired and has a headache . A couple hours later I heard she went home. It’s weird because it’s like people don’t want to admit who has Covid and is out . Like it’s some kind of hush thing so we are left guessing why and when are they coming back. It is beyond weird and management has no plan and pretending like the earth ain’t spitting up under our feet.


Looks like a failure of leadership to me, disposable people, they wipe their asses with people and expect to dispose of them after this shit is over. If you win in Georgia there might be increased employment for services if people end up with single payer healthcare, there will be a large pent up demand and the health issues that come with covid recovery will be an issue moving forward. The great thing about healthcare, is you can get a decent job nearly anywhere and with an aging demographic trade will grow. It's also a human business, automation has an impact as does technology, but it's not so great at compassion or providing actual care, it hard to make a machine care.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It appears Ben Carson got antibody treatment, or said Chris Hayes tonight and suggested Donald, friends are getting it, the elites I guess. I wonder if Joe got covid would he get antibodies too, or would the drug companies have to give it to him directly?











Herman Cain dies from coronavirus


Herman Cain, a onetime Republican presidential candidate and former CEO of Godfather's Pizza, has died from coronavirus, according to an obituary sent from his verified Twitter account and Newsmax, where he was launching a television show.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Nov 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Herman Cain dies from coronavirus
> 
> 
> Herman Cain, a onetime Republican presidential candidate and former CEO of Godfather's Pizza, has died from coronavirus, according to an obituary sent from his verified Twitter account and Newsmax, where he was launching a television show.
> ...


that was posted earlier.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2020)

Well this looks like some more good news about covid, in a string of good news, with 3 vaccines using 2 different methods appearing to be effective and safe. Antibody therapeutics are being approved and supportive therapies and treatment protocols have lowered the case mortality rate. We are in the pay off period of a lot of science and a lot of effort.

Now if we can just stop people from killing each other with fucking stupidity, a war on stupidity is required now, like the economy, it too is linked to the pandemic.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Good COVID News: None of the SARS-CoV-2 Genetic Mutations Appear to Increase Transmissibility


None of the mutations currently documented in the SARS-CoV-2 virus appear to increase its transmissibility in humans, according to a study led by University College London researchers. The analysis of virus genomes from over 46,000 people with COVID-19 from 99 countries is published today (Novemb



scitechdaily.com





*Good COVID News: None of the SARS-CoV-2 Genetic Mutations Appear to Increase Transmissibility*

None of the mutations currently documented in the SARS-CoV-2 virus appear to increase its transmissibility in humans, according to a study led by University College London researchers.

The analysis of virus genomes from over 46,000 people with COVID-19 from 99 countries is published today (November 25, 2020) in Nature Communications.

First and corresponding author Dr. Lucy van Dorp (UCL Genetics Institute) said: “The number of SARS-CoV-2 genomes being generated for scientific research is staggering. We realized early on in the pandemic that we needed new approaches to analyze enormous amounts of data in close to real time to flag new mutations in the virus that could affect its transmission or symptom severity.

“Fortunately, we found that none of these mutations are making COVID-19 spread more rapidly, but we need to remain vigilant and continue monitoring new mutations, particularly as vaccines get rolled out.”

Coronaviruses like SARS-CoV-2 are a type of RNA virus, which can all develop mutations in three different ways: by mistake from copying errors during viral replication, through interactions with other viruses infecting the same cell (recombination or reassortment), or they can be induced by host RNA modification systems which are part of host immunity (e.g. a person’s own immune system).

Most mutations are neutral, while others can be advantageous or detrimental to the virus. Both neutral and advantageous mutations can become more common as they get passed down to descendant viruses.

The research team from UCL, Cirad and the Université de la Réunion, and the University of Oxford, analyzed a global dataset of virus genomes from 46,723 people with COVID-19, collected up until the end of July 2020.

The researchers have so far identified 12,706 mutations in SARS-CoV-2, the virus causing COVID-19. For 398 of the mutations, there is strong evidence that they have occurred repeatedly and independently. Of those, the researchers honed in on 185 mutations which have occurred at least three times independently during the course of the pandemic.

To test if the mutations increase transmission of the virus, the researchers modeled the virus’s evolutionary tree, and analyzed whether a particular mutation was becoming increasingly common within a given branch of the evolutionary tree — that is, testing whether, after a mutation first develops in a virus, descendants of that virus outperform closely-related SARS-CoV-2 viruses without that particular mutation.

The researchers found no evidence that any of the common mutations are increasing the virus’s transmissibility. Instead, they found most common mutations are neutral for the virus. This includes one mutation in the virus spike protein called D614G, which has been widely reported as being a common mutation that may make the virus more transmissible. The new evidence finds that this mutation is in fact not associated with significantly increasing transmission.

The researchers found that most of the common mutations appear to have been induced by the human immune system, rather than being the result of the virus adapting to its novel human host. This situation is in contrast with another analysis by the same team of what happened when SARS-CoV-2 later jumped from humans into farmed minks.

Dr. van Dorp said: “When we analyzed virus genomes sourced from mink, we were amazed to see the same mutation appearing over and again in different mink farms, despite those same mutations having rarely been observed in humans before.”

Lead author Professor Francois Balloux (UCL Genetics Institute) added: “We may well have missed this period of early adaptation of the virus in humans. We previously estimated SARS-CoV-2 jumped into humans in October or November 2019, but the first genomes we have date to the very end of December. By that time, viral mutations crucial for the transmissibility in humans may have emerged and become fixed, precluding us from studying them.”

It is only to be expected that a virus will mutate and eventually diverge into different lineages as it becomes more common in human populations, but this does not necessarily imply that any lineages will emerge that are more transmissible or harmful.

Dr. van Dorp said: “The virus seems well adapted to transmission among humans, and it may have already reached its fitness optimum in the human host by the time it was identified as a novel virus.”

The researchers caution that the imminent introduction of vaccines is likely to exert new selective pressures on the virus to escape recognition by the human immune system. This may lead to the emergence of vaccine-escape mutants. The team stressed that the computational framework they developed should prove useful for the timely identification of possible vaccine-escape mutations.

Professor Balloux concluded: “The news on the vaccine front looks great. The virus may well acquire vaccine-escape mutations in the future, but we’re confident we’ll be able to flag them up promptly, which would allow updating the vaccines in time if required.”

Reference: 25 November 2020, Nature Communications.
DOI: 10.1038/s41467-020-19818-2

The study was supported by the Newton Fund UK-China NSFC initiative and the Biotechnology and Biological Sciences Research Council (BBSRC).


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 25, 2020)

So Covid has entered my world pretty hard in the last couple of weeks. Several people that I work very closely with have it (as well as a handfull of those I don't share air with all day) and there are a couple more every day.

I feel much better about my decision to not attend Thanksgiving with my septuagenarian in-laws now. I think they were kind of pissed at first but they understand now.

Stay safe everybody and have a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2020)

COVID Vaccine Side Effects Include High Fever, Body Aches and Bad Headaches, Experts Say



*COVID Vaccine Side Effects Include High Fever, Body Aches and Bad Headaches, Experts Say*

As the world inches closer to effective COVID-19 vaccines becoming available, public health experts are warning that people should be prepared for the possibility that they could experience severe, but ultimately unharmful, side effects after being given the vaccines.

Vaccines from Moderna and Pfizer, both given in two doses approximately one month apart, could soon be approved for public use after data released from clinical trials showed that they may be up to 95 percent effective in providing immunity against the virus. While neither vaccine is believed to come with significant life-threatening side effects, experts are warning that those who receive the vaccines should be ready for unpleasant but temporary reactions.

"We really need to make patients aware that this is not going to be a walk in the park," Dr. Sandra Fryhofer of the American Medical Association said during a recent meeting of a group of experts who advise the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) on vaccines, according to a Monday report from CNBC.

"They are going to know they had a vaccine," Fryhofer added. "They are probably not going to feel wonderful. But they've got to come back for that second dose."

In the Moderna vaccine trials, the only common "severe" side effect seen after the first dose was pain at the injection site, occurring in 2.7 percent of patients. After the second dose, the most common severe side effect was fatigue, which was seen in 9.7 percent of participants. Muscle aches or pains were experienced by 8.9 percent, while 5.2 had joint pain. Another 4.5 percent had headaches and 4.1 percent experienced pain at the injection site.

Luke Hutchison, a 43-year-old computational biologist who participated in the Moderna trials, told Science magazine that he endured an "unbearable" 102 degree fever after getting an injection of what he assumes was the vaccine, although he can't be certain because participants do not know whether they received a placebo instead.

"I started shaking. I had cold and hot rushes... I was sitting by the phone all night long thinking: 'Should I call 911?'" Hutchison said of his symptoms, which were gone after about 12 hours. "Nobody prepared me for the severity of this."

All vaccines come with a list of possible side effects, including rare but serious side effects. However, experts have long stressed that with modern vaccines it is not possible to contract the pathogen that one is being vaccinated against by taking the vaccine itself, while any side effects that do occur are nearly always short-lived and far less serious than the disease it provides protection against, even if they are unpleasant.

Detailed safety data from late stage trials of Pfizer's vaccine, developed in collaboration with the German company BioNTech, has not yet been released, but the companies said the vaccine does not present "any serious safety concerns." Initial data showed that fatigue and headaches were the most common side effects, both occurring in fewer than 4 percent of trial participants after the second dose.

Since both vaccines have the potential to result in severe but temporary side effects, possibly more often than other common vaccines like flu shots, some experts have urged doctors and public health officials to inform the public that effects like a temporary but high fever are possible, while taking care to counter those who would use the ultimately harmless side effects to promote anti-vaccination conspiracy theories.

"Public health professionals are going to have to have a story that gets out in front of [stories like Hutchison's]—that responds to the way that people are going to try to make that a story about vaccine injury," Bernice Hausman, a vaccine controversy expert at the Pennsylvania State University College of Medicine, told Science.

Newsweek reached out to CDC for comment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2020)

Why Oxford-AstraZeneca COVID Vaccine Could Be Key to Ending Pandemic


"We have a vaccine for the world," said Professor Andrew Pollard from the University of Oxford. So, how does it compare to other contenders? What are its other advantages? And who might get it first?




www.newsweek.com





*Why Oxford-AstraZeneca COVID Vaccine Could Be More Important Than Pfizer and Moderna's in Ending Pandemic*

The COVID-19 vaccine being developed by British-Swedish pharmaceutical giant AstraZeneca with the University of Oxford could be key to curbing the pandemic in many low- and middle-income countries, despite its seemingly lower effectiveness compared to the other leading candidates, experts have said.

On Monday, AstraZeneca and Oxford announced interim data from its large Phase III trial indicated that its vaccine candidate is "effective at preventing COVID-19 and offers a high level of protection."

*How effective is each vaccine?*
The news follows announcements over the past month from U.S. companies Pfizer and Moderna, and the Russian Gamaleya Research Institute that their vaccine candidates have an efficacy of 95 percent, 95 percent and 92 percent respectively.

AstraZeneca and Oxford tested two different dose regimens in their study: one group were given a half dose followed by a full dose, while another were given two full doses.

In the latter group, the vaccine was found to have an efficacy of 62 percent, while in the former efficacy rose to around 90 percent.

When combining data from the two dosing regimens, Oxford and AstraZeneca said the vaccine is 70.4 percent effective—although we still have to wait for the conclusion of the study and publication of the results in a peer-reviewed scientific journal before the effectiveness of the jab can be fully assessed. 

Despite the seemingly lower efficacy compared to the other leading candidates, the scientific community has welcomed the AstraZeneca-Oxford announcement given that the candidate appears to comfortably surpass the minimum threshold of 50 percent efficacy that is usually required by regulators.

In addition, the AstraZeneca-Oxford candidate appears to have some key advantages over its peers: it is much cheaper and easier to distribute.

*What are AstraZeneca's advantages?*
According to the developers, the vaccine also reduces virus transmission as well as illness—although this has yet to be confirmed. Most experts think that if a vaccine prevents illness it will also prevent transmission to a greater or lesser extent.

Scientists think that having several safe and effective vaccines is key to bringing the pandemic to an end, but the advantages of the AstraZeneca-Oxford vaccine could mean it has a wider reach, even if it turns out to have slightly less efficacy.

"It's a really exciting day," chief investigator for the vaccine, Professor Andrew Pollard from Oxford, said at a press conference. "We have a vaccine for the world... It's effective, prevents hospitalization. It can be stored at fridge temperature and distributed through the normal system."

Dr. Colin Butter, from the University of Lincoln, in the U.K., said the vaccine offers a "clear pathway out of the present pandemic" and "advantages" over the Pfizer and Moderna candidates.

"Firstly, it requires only a conventional cold chain, used for many products by every surgery and pharmacy in the county," Butter said in a statement.

In comparison, the Pfizer and Moderna candidates need to be kept at ultracold temperatures, making them more difficult to transport and store.

"Secondly, although the manufacturers have not reported the number of doses presently available ... a reduced priming dose further reduces the actual requirement. Lastly, the trial provides evidence that the vaccine reduces not only clinical disease but also onwards transmission, giving the possibility of achieving head immunity."

Professor Stephen Evans from the London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine said the fact that the vaccine can be stored in ordinary refrigerators is helpful in high-income countries, but is of "enormous importance for low-income countries," enabling more equitable access.

*Which countries will get vaccines first?*
AstraZeneca have said it will provide the vaccine to all nations on a not-for-profit basis for as long as the COVID outbreak is designated a pandemic. For developing nations, this deal will last indefinitely.

The pharmaceutical firm has said its jab will cost between $3 and $4 for a single dose under this approach, which is significantly less than what Pfizer and Moderna are currently charging for their candidates which are based on mRNA technology.

"It is unquestionably more good news for the COVID pandemic, and given its much lower price, this could be the vaccine that reaches more parts of the global community than the mRNA vaccines," Dr. Gillies O'Bryan-Tear from the Faculty of Pharmaceutical Medicine, also in the U.K., said in a statement.

In fact, the AstraZeneca-Oxford accounts for more than 40 percent of the doses going to lower- and middle-income nations, according to deals tracked by London-based research firm Airfinity, _Bloomberg_ reported.

Meanwhile, wealthier nations have already snapped up most of the initial supplies of the Pfizer and Moderna shots. The U.S. for example has ordered 100 million doses of the Pfizer vaccine contender, while Moderna has also committed to supply the country with another 100 million doses.

Lower- and middle-income nations—where most of the global population live—are also reliant on other vaccine candidates from the likes of Novavax Inc. and Johnson & Johnson. But AstraZeneca has said it has the capacity to manufacture around three billion doses in 2021—roughly a third of all the doses that have been committed by various developers.

"There's a lot riding on the Astra vaccine," Suerie Moon, co-director of the Global Health Centre at the Graduate Institute of International and Development Studies in Geneva, told Bloomberg. For lower-income countries, "it's huge."

The vaccine will also be produced in several countries around the world, including India and Brazil, which will help to fast-track its roll-out.

"This is a watershed moment for the world. To have an economically viable vaccine that is up to 90 percent effective, that can be stored at fridge temperature and distributed across the whole planet, gives us real hope of ending this terrible pandemic," Denis Mizne, CEO of the non-profit Lemann Foundation—which established the very first trial of the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine in São Paulo, Brazil—said in a statement.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2020)

They will be passing out a Nobel prize for medicine over covid, I wonder if some right wing loony will nominate Trump for it, Sweden is still on herd immunity I believe, I wonder what the fall out will be from that, with a vaccine less than 9 months from their outbreak and 11 months since it all began. Some one should have shit on their face over that, calling Dr Atlas


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2020)

Let's put this one in the grave along with the victims.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Top epidemiologist says Sweden has no signs of herd immunity curbing coronavirus


Sweden’s top infectious disease expert said Tuesday that the country has not seen evidence of herd immunity slowing the spread of the coronavirus in the country.“The issue of herd immunity is…




thehill.com





*Top epidemiologist says Sweden has no signs of herd immunity curbing coronavirus*
Sweden's top infectious disease expert said Tuesday that the country has not seen evidence of herd immunity slowing the spread of the coronavirus in the country.

“The issue of herd immunity is difficult,” Anders Tegnell, Sweden's state epidemiologist, said at a news briefing, according to Bloomberg News.

“We see no signs of immunity in the population that are slowing down the infection right now," Tegnell said.

Sweden has seen a resurgence of the virus in recent weeks, with the rate of new infections more than doubling from earlier this year.

The country has recorded roughly a quarter of a million confirmed COVID-19 cases, and about 6,500 deaths from the disease, according to figures compiled by Johns Hopkins University.

Some U.S. officials including Dr. Scott Atlas, a member of President Trump's coronavirus task force, have promoted a strategy of herd immunity despite repeated warnings from health experts that such a plan would be insufficient for controlling the spread of the virus or limiting deaths in the U.S.

Advocates of the idea have pointed to Sweden as an example, citing the country's unwillingness to implement lockdown measures inhibiting public life to stop the virus's spread.

Tegnell has fought back against those views, however, and in an interview last month pushed back against the idea that Sweden had pursued a strategy of herd immunity.









Surge in coronavirus cases forces Sweden to rethink strategy


New measures command "both fear and respect," said Pady Cortinez, adding that she had stopped going out to bars and "did not hug."




www.nbcnews.com





*Covid-19 case surge forces Sweden to rethink strategy praised by U.S. conservatives*
*New measures command "both fear and respect," said Pady Cortinez, adding that she had stopped going out to bars and "did not hug."*

STOCKHOLM — Sweden once found cheerleaders among conservative commentators and activists in the United States for its light-touch approach to the coronavirus pandemic.

But as the numbers of deaths and infections surge, Sweden's government has been forced to introduce much tougher regulations to prevent the virus from spreading.

Beginning Tuesday, the number of people who can gather in public will be reduced to eight from 50. Only eight diners per table will be allowed in restaurants.

Swedish Prime Minister Stefan Löfven issued a stern warning on Sunday night as he explained the new rules.

"Tonight, in late November 2020, it is clear that it will be some time before we can return to normal," he told the nation in a televised address. "Many have neglected the advice during the autumn."

"All the things you would like to do, but that are not necessary: cancel, postpone," he added.

Dr. Karin Tegmark Wisell, chief physician at the Public Health Agency of Sweden's microbiology department, welcomed the new rules, which the government issued unilaterally.

"Large gatherings risk infection," she said Thursday, adding that limiting them was "a positive thing."

She said people had become tired of following the initial recommendations, "so we needed to take tougher measures."

The central government issued a recommendation to regional governments this month to make people avoid public gatherings like concerts, theater performances and lectures.

It also banned the serving of alcohol after 10 p.m. Special local recommendations, including avoiding public transportation and shops, are also in place across much of the country.

Unlike many other European countries, including its Scandinavian neighbors, where strict rules and lockdowns were introduced, Sweden had previously relied on recommendations that people wash their hands, socially distance and work from home.

But the number of cases started to rise significantly late last month, a trend that has continued into November. Almost 6,406 people have died from the virus, and almost 208,295 cases have been recorded, according to John Hopkins University. As a result, the government has been forced to act.

"It is very frustrating and worrying to hear about the increasing number of sick and dead people," said Mats Jerresten, 75, adding that the new rules will make little difference to him, as he has been limiting his time in public since March.

However, he said, he will have to wait even longer to see his 12 grandchildren.

For Pady Cortinez, a communications project manager, the new measures command "both fear and respect."

"You just try to adapt to the situation," said Cortinez, 48, adding that she had stopped going out to bars and "did not hug."

As numbers rise, medical facilities, like Karolinska University Hospital in Sweden's capital, Stockholm, are also having to prepare.

The CEO, Dr. Björn Zoëga, said Thursday that elective surgery and other procedures had been canceled but that other acute operations for cancer or cardiac patients would continue.

His colleague Dr. Björn Persson, the head of intensive care and thoracic surgery, added that the hospital had raised its capacity in case there was a spike in patients but that it was not full.

Sweden "was not prepared like other societies" for the rapid spread of the disease this year, Zoëga said.

"This came fast," he said, adding that most of the government's decisions "have been quite good."

His opinion was not shared by Dr. Cecilia Söderberg-Nauclér, a physician and professor at the Karolinska Institute, who said last week that health authorities "gave up" very early on

"They saw that the virus was entering Sweden. We didn't have test capacity, so we couldn't do testing and contact tracing, and they didn't get that up to speed. So they kind of resigned," she said.

"There were many things that we said they should do that they didn't, and it just took off," she said, adding that she disagreed with the government's claim that it was listening to the scientists.

Long-term Covid-19 patients remained a concern because they were not being monitored properly, which meant it was difficult to learn the best way to treat and rehabilitate them, she said.

Such patients "were basically put at risk at an unacceptable level during the spring" and were not being treated properly now, she said.

Calling the situation "concerning," she said, "We don't know how they are going to recover, because we don't know enough about this disease at the present time."

However, all were hopeful that a vaccine would be available soon. But Persson warned that there needed to be a balance "between rushing the vaccine and safety."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4751635


He is so cute!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> He is so cute!


Perfect mascot for the democrats, an ass! I wanna see the GOP change from an elephant to a pig.

Some one should make him talk online, like a Mr. Ed the talking horse and use him to troll Trumpers!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 26, 2020)

In a 5-4 ruling, Supreme Court sides with religious groups in a dispute over Covid-19 restrictions in New York








In a 5-4 ruling, Supreme Court sides with religious groups in a dispute over Covid-19 restrictions in New York


In a 5-4 ruling, the US Supreme Court sided with religious organizations in a dispute over Covid-19 restrictions put in place by New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo limiting the number of people attending religious services.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> In a 5-4 ruling, Supreme Court sides with religious groups in a dispute over Covid-19 restrictions in New York
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much for all the conspiracy theories about what powers the government got during 9/11.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

Don't forget to kiss grandma during your visit on Thanksgiving you fucking idiots. Yep many kids are giving thanks to their parents for the values they taught them, or forgot to.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*One expert predicts daily Covid deaths will double in just a matter of days*
• Physician fears 'the darkest days in modern American medical history' are coming


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 26, 2020)

I have always wanted to avoid my family during the Holidays and thanks to the Trump virus I have the perfect excuse

Thanks Donald


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> I have always wanted to avoid my family during the Holidays and thanks to the Trump virus I have the perfect excuse
> 
> Thanks Donald


There may be more relief than pining, nobody should be traveling in the shit WTF is wrong with these people, Joe would have restricted air travel for a week. Lead, let them whine, you are right and they are wrong, end of argument.


----------



## topcat (Nov 26, 2020)

So much for praising Sweden's approach to herd immunity.









Swedish surge in Covid cases dashes immunity hopes


Country has opted for light-touch, anti-lockdown approach since start of pandemic




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

FDA clears a 'new generation' of Covid antibody test designed to tell how well someone is protected against the virus


The new test is important because it can be used by researchers to further study the relationship between Covid-19 antibodies and protection against the virus.




www.cnbc.com





*FDA clears a ‘new generation’ of Covid antibody test designed to tell how well someone is protected against the virus*

KEY POINTS

The FDA authorized one of the first Covid-19 tests designed to measure the specific amount of antibodies produced by the body’s immune system after infection or vaccination.
Unlike many previously authorized Covid antibody tests that read a positive or negative, the new test, called COVID-SeroKlir, measures the specific levels of Covid-19 neutralizing antibodies.
Kantaro Biosciences said the test produces accurate positive results 98.8% of the time and accurate negative results 99.6% of the time.
The FDA on Wednesday authorized one of the first Covid-19 tests that measures the amount of neutralizing antibodies produced by the body’s immune system after exposure to the virus — a “new generation” of coronavirus test that is designed to tell how well someone is protected against infection.

A person’s immune system produces antibodies to combat viruses and other foreign pathogens that invade the body. When it comes to Covid-19, it remains unclear how much protection antibodies provide and how long that might last, but this test could help researchers better understand the role of Covid antibodies in immune protection.

Unlike many previously authorized antibody tests that can tell if you’ve had the virus or not, the COVID-SeroKlir test measures your specific levels of Covid-19 neutralizing antibodies. The Food and Drug Administration has previously authorized some tests that estimate the level of antibodies, but not specifically for neutralizing antibodies.

The FDA cautioned that much remains unknown about the nature of Covid-19 neutralizing antibodies in humans and that a high level of antibodies does not necessarily guarantee immunity against the virus.

But the new test is important because it can be used by researchers to further study the relationship between Covid-19 antibodies and protection against the virus. That’s relevant for protection generated by both previous Covid-19 exposure and by a vaccine, once one is distributed, which could be next month in the U.S.

The test was developed by Kantaro Biosciences, a joint venture between the Mount Sinai Health System and Renalytix, a diagnostics start-up that went public earlier this year. Through a partnership with research and development firm Bio-Techne, which has a market cap of $11.7 billion, the companies are now manufacturing about 10 million tests per month, Mount Sinai’s chief commercial innovation officer, Erik Lium, said in a phone interview.

“It’s going to broadly enable studies of immunity and the relationship between immunity and the level of antibodies that an individual has,” Lium said, adding that the technology is already being used in studies. “A second use of this test is in vaccination.”

He said the test could be used to determine who already has high levels of neutralizing antibodies due to previous exposure, and may not immediately need the vaccine. Lium said he’d “defer to public health officials” on decisions of how to allocate the limited doses, but added that it would “not be unreasonable to focus efforts on those who have no antibodies to Covid-19.”

Lium said it also gives patients and clinicians more information about immunity to the virus whether someone recovers from an infection or gets immunized. For example, he said, it could be used to evaluate the effect of a vaccine and whether it provoked a robust immune response in someone.

“As we understand the relationship between the amount of antibodies that an individual has to these key components of the virus and immunity, a test like this can really start to provide peace of mind once we understand that relationship in the coming months,” he said.

Kantaro said the test has demonstrated 98.8% sensitivity and 99.6% specificity for detecting Covid-19 antibodies against two virus antigens, the full-length spike protein and its receptor-binding domain, two key elements of this virus. That means 98.8% of all positive diagnoses are accurate and 99.6% of all negative diagnoses are correct.

“We think that our test is really one of the first in a new generation of antibody tests that provide much more meaningful information to individuals and clinicians on whether an individual’s been infected and developed an immune response,” Lium said, “and then what’s the level of antibodies that they have.”

The test uses a blood sample and must be processed in a clinical laboratory, but it does not require any proprietary equipment, Kantaro said. It received a CE mark, which indicates approval by European regulators, in October and is in use in the European Union.

“With this EUA [emergency use authorization] in hand, we are ready to immediately supply this best-in-class serologic assay to clinicians across the U.S.,” Chuck Kummeth, CEO of Bio-Techne, said in a statement. “We anticipate that COVID-SeroKlir will play an increasingly important role in the decision making of healthcare providers and policymakers and are prepared to scale up to meet additional demand.”


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 26, 2020)

King Soopers and COVID-19: Chain With Most Outbreaks on Safety Now


A spokesperson boasts about thirty safety procedures and policies.




www.westword.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> So much for praising Sweden's approach to herd immunity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was a bad call.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> So much for all the conspiracy theories about what powers the government got during 9/11.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752330


'sided with religious organization'. when do we pull religions 501(c)(3)? can't have it both ways..in this corrupt America can we?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2020)

Saw a interview with a nurse that has been moving around the country working the worst hot spots for the tRUmp virus since the start. What she said was shocking to hear, many of these nurses do not have health insurance for one. Another was that she talked like it was common knowledge that immunity only lasts a few months and many health professionals have had the virus more than once and that each time you get it it's worse. She talked like most of these type people that are working the hot spots are nearing their breaking point and many have panic attacks and PTSD and are seeking counseling. She said that it may come to a point that the nurses may stage a walk out because of the working conditions and stress. She talked about cases that were quite shocking, like one with a young woman that spontaneously bled out, blood literally came out of every opening of her body. If they showed hospital video of some of this stuff on tv maybe it would wake people up. And she also talked about how many people deny having it and saying it's a hoax, right up to the time they shove a tube down their throats.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 26, 2020)

that's because it's a circulatory disease that comes in via respiratory hence the bleed out..doctors and nurses are outsourced now, hospitals no longer hire leaving it up to agencies that don't provide health or benefits.

the people that need to see this stuff don't watch the right channel(s)..they do things like 'heard' 'think' 'believe' their information from folks at work, neighbors and people on the street.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm surprised the CDC is allowed to say anything, maybe they are speaking out now because of the dire emergency, they will be fired for it!

So there will be almost 100 million immune Americans by the time the vaccine is deployed?
A new government report calculates that by the end of September as many as 53 million Americans had actually been infected; that is just under eight times the confirmed cases reported at the time
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









US still missing 8 coronavirus infections for every 1 counted, CDC say


The daily death toll spiked to 2,284 on Wednesday which is the highest since May 7. The number of people hospitalized also reached a single day record of 89,954. A hospital in Texas is main.




www.dailymail.co.uk





*Daily COVID fatalities for the U.S. hit the highest since May with 2,284 deaths as CDC warns EIGHT coronavirus infections are missed for every one counted and it's feared Thanksgiving will be 'the mother of superspreader events'*

*The daily death toll across the country spiked to 2,284 on Wednesday which is the highest since May 7*
*The number of people hospitalized on Wednesday also reached a single day record of 89,954 *
*A new government report calculates that by the end of September as many as 53 million Americans had actually been infected; that is just under eight times the confirmed cases reported at the time *
*The number of people testing positive Wednesday hit 182,573; the seven day average stands at 172,081*
*Both California and Texas recorded their highest single-day case count to date, COVID tracking shows*
*Despite the devastating figures and the fact that hospitals are already overwhelmed in parts of the country, the death toll is only expected to surge with millions defying official warnings and traveling for Thanksgiving *
By LAUREN FRUEN FOR DAILYMAIL.COM and ASSOCIATED PRESS

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has warned that the United States is still missing nearly eight coronavirus infections for every one counted.

Daily US deaths from COVID-19 on Wednesday hit 2,284, the highest since May 7, according to data from The Covid Tracking Project.

It is the second day running that more than 2,000 people have died.


The number of people hospitalized on Wednesday reached a single day record of 89,954, the 16th day of record hospitalizations; the seven day average is 84,840.

The record numbers came as a CDC report calculates that by the end of September as many as 53 million Americans had actually been infected - just under eight times the confirmed cases reported at the time.

Previously, the CDC estimated that one of every 10 infections were being missed.

The latest CDC calculation is meant to give a more accurate picture of how many people actually have caught the virus since the pandemic began. Of the 53 million estimated infections, the CDC says about 45 million were sick at some point and about 2.4 million were hospitalized. 







+30


Daily US deaths from COVID-19 on Wednesday hit 2,284, the highest since May 7 data from The Covid Tracking Project show; it was the second day running more than 2,000 people have died. The number of people hospitalized on Wednesday reached a single day record of 89,954, the 16th day of record hospitalizations; the seven day average is 84,840






+30


California and Texas both recorded their highest single-day case count to date. A new government report calculates that by the end of September as many as 53 million Americans had actually been infected. That is just under eight times the confirmed cases reported at the time. Previously, the CDC estimated that one of every 10 infections were being missed






+30


The daily death toll across the country spiked to 2,146 Tuesday, which had been the highest since May 8
The number of people testing positive Wednesday hit 182,573; the seven day average stands at 172,081. Both California and Texas recorded their highest single-day case count to date.

Around 1.7 million people were tested Wednesday. The US currently leads the world with the highest number of deaths and cases with the death toll surpassing 262,000 and infections nationwide topped 12.7 million.

And former White House medical team adviser Dr Jonathan Reiner warned that Thanksgiving would lead to a massive surge in cases.

'It's potentially the mother of all superspreader events,' Reiner told CNN. 

Nine states, including North Dakota, Ohio, Washington, Indiana, Missouri, Wisconsin, Oregon, Maine and Alaska, reported record numbers of deaths Tuesday.

The US has repeatedly set daily records for the number of hospitalizations for the past month and 30 of the 50 states have reported a record number of COVID-19-related hospitalizations in November alone.

Dr Anthony Fauci has already warned that the true impact of Thanksgiving travel and gatherings won't be seen for another three weeks when infections and hospitalizations could surge even higher.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2020)

Do I have Trump Derangement Syndrome? Lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do I have Trump Derangement Syndrome? Lol.


Me too, I must confess!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do I have Trump Derangement Syndrome? Lol.


If Donald hasn't driven you near insane at times, you are either already insane or dead. The Dali Lama would sucker punch Donald after 5 minutes with him, they'd have to drag HH off the fucker!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

*Man arrested after assault of Walmart employee who asked him to wear face mask, B.C. RCMP say*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

*Nearly 60,000 Americans could die of Covid-19 in the next three weeks*
• ICU nurse's take on 'How It Started ...' meme goes viral
• *Live Updates: *Trump says Covid-19 vaccine will start being delivered 'in the next week and the week after'


----------



## topcat (Nov 27, 2020)

Seema Vermin


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2020)

Could COVID cause your teeth to fall out?


Some are losing teeth, but oral experts aren't sure yet if the virus alone is causing this




www.newser.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2020)

blood flow issue is circulatory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Could COVID cause your teeth to fall out?
> 
> 
> Some are losing teeth, but oral experts aren't sure yet if the virus alone is causing this
> ...


No wonder most Trumpers don't care about covid, no teeth! A mystery solved.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

This is where I live...








Canada's 'Atlantic bubble' has been a sanctuary. But it may be bursting soon | CNN


At Canada's outer edge, the country's "Atlantic bubble" is just a six hour drive from Boston, but a world away from the Covid-19 reality. Here, 2.5 million people have been living with limited Covid-19 cases due to strict regional restrictions. Yet, the bubble itself is vulnerable as a new wave...




www.cnn.com





*Canada's 'Atlantic bubble' has been a sanctuary. But it may be bursting soon*
New Day

At Canada's outer edge, the country's "Atlantic bubble" is just a six hour drive from Boston, but a world away from the Covid-19 reality. Here, 2.5 million people have been living with limited Covid-19 cases due to strict regional restrictions. Yet, the bubble itself is vulnerable as a new wave approaches. CNN's Paula Newton reports. 
Source: CNN


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

Holiday season starts under pall of more than 100,000 new Covid-19 cases. And 20 states did not report numbers on Thanksgiving Day | CNN


America enters the somber holiday weekend following a Thanksgiving Day that saw more than 100,000 new Covid-19 cases and 1,200 deaths -- skyrocketing numbers given that 20 states did not report data.




www.cnn.com





*Holiday season starts under pall of more than 100,000 new Covid-19 cases. And 20 states did not report numbers on Thanksgiving Day*

(CNN)America enters the somber holiday weekend following a Thanksgiving Day that saw more than 100,000 new Covid-19 cases and 1,200 deaths -- skyrocketing numbers given that 20 states did not report data.

Traditionally the start of a time of shopping and giving, the final days of November have seen record highs in the worsening pandemic -- surpassing previous surges and showing no signs of slowing down in the precarious winter months.

The US on Friday marked the 25th day in a row with more than 100,000 new cases, including cases from states that didn't report on the holiday. Hospitalizations hit a new high Thursday -- for the 17th consecutive day -- with more than 90,400 Covid-19 patients nationwide, according to the COVID Tracking Project.

The country's death toll since the pandemic's start is now more than 264,000. And nearly another 60,000 people could lose their lives over the next three weeks, according to an ensemble forecast published by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention this week.

The number of daily deaths will likely double in the next 10 days, prolonging a sense of loss and isolation in a season traditionally spent with family and friends.
*more...*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2020)

Yeah it’s going to get really bad. It’s been a long what, 9 months now. But this is going to be the most important time for a lot of us to really think carefully about our every move. I try to imagine people who are healthy and not familiar with going to the ER or understanding the hospital system. One might take for granted it’s going to be there for you no matter what , if you get into an accident , if you get into a freak accident you need to be aware there is not going to be a bed for you or anyone available to tend to you. Can you imagine that? You suffering in pain and scared and they tell you to go wait in your car or go home or something like that. Or the ambulance isn’t there to pick you up and you just die with no help. If you think your going to be just fine getting Covid because your super healthy but start to get really sick and need help. There isn’t going to be anyone to help you. That’s reality right now . Good luck everyone! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah it’s going to get really bad. It’s been a long what, 9 months now. But this is going to be the most important time for a lot of us to really think carefully about our every move. I try to imagine people who are healthy and not familiar with going to the ER or understanding the hospital system. One might take for granted it’s going to be there for you no matter what , if you get into an accident , if you get into a freak accident you need to be aware there is not going to be a bed for you or anyone available to tend to you. Can you imagine that? You suffering in pain and scared and they tell you to go wait in your car or go home or something like that. Or the ambulance isn’t there to pick you up and you just die with no help. If you think your going to be just fine getting Covid because your super healthy but start to get really sick and need help. There isn’t going to be anyone to help you. That’s reality right now . Good luck everyone! Wishing you all the best!


Stay safe dear and sit a bit to deal with the tragedy you will face, stay with the moment and in your senses, it will reduce the impact on you, if you deal with it a bit at a time while it is happening. The more you can concentrate the more you will relax and get compassionate before you sit, it helps with focus. 

Best advice I can give to someone a month or two from vaccination and facing an onslaught of risk and suffering. You know how it's done, I suggest you do it, lest you be scarred by the experience and stress.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Stay safe dear and sit a bit to deal with the tragedy you will face, stay with the moment and in your senses, it will reduce the impact on you, if you deal with it a bit at a time while it is happening. The more you can concentrate the more you will relax and get compassionate before you sit, it helps with focus.
> 
> Best advice I can give to someone a month or two from vaccination and facing an onslaught of risk and suffering. You know how it's done, I suggest you do it, lest you be scarred by the experience and stress.


I am doing well. I feel like I have really come full circle and am completely at ease for this moment because I have been at it so long and preparing for so long and I meditate a lot and it helps so much . I have the tools in need to get through this. I will be fine . Thanks for the concern. I am very relieved that thanksgiving is over , so relieved really! The damage has been done and now we will see the results . Do people even realize Christmas isn’t going to happen this year? Maybe a little of , you killed
Your relatives during Thanksgiving or we will be in lockdown?? Uncharted territory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am doing well. I feel like I have really come full circle and am completely at ease for this moment because I have been at it so long and preparing for so long and I meditate a lot and it helps so much . I have the tools in need to get through this. I will be fine . Thanks for the concern. I am very relieved that thanksgiving is over , so relieved really! The damage has been done and now we will see the results . Do people even realize Christmas isn’t going to happen this year? Maybe a little of , you killed
> Your relatives during Thanksgiving or we will be in lockdown?? Uncharted territory.


At least there is hope and light at the end of the tunnel, both for the country and covid, we are so close and yet so very far away, 100,000 lives away or more.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 27, 2020)

Hairy Ape has had an escape


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The US currently leads the world with the highest number of deaths and cases with the death toll surpassing 262,000 and infections nationwide topped 12.7 million.


Trump = gross incompetency/dereliction of duty/ accessory to manslaughter/perjury
Those are just a few of the crimes that he could/would/should be charged with after leaving office
I say make an example of that motherfucker & prosecute him.
If I had a family member that died of COVID-19, I would hire a lawyer & sue the fuck out of him.
He likes litigation?
I'd make him bleed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Trump = gross incompetency/dereliction of duty/ accessory to manslaughter/perjury
> Those are just a few of the crimes that he could/would/should be charged with after leaving office
> I say make an example of that motherfucker & prosecute him.
> If I had a family member that died of COVID-19, I would hire a lawyer & sue the fuck out of him.
> ...


People will be demanding justice, when the facts come out and the testimony begins. As you know I figure Stormy Daniels will take him down first and fast, he will be pleading pretty quick I think, and a Pence pardon would be the only way out for him. To walk into court with a self pardon would be like holding a tissue up to stop a bullet. I also think as soon as he pleads or holds up his self pardon, the judge will muzzle him pretrial and jail him a week later for violating the court order. If Pence pardons him there are state charges too.

If Donald goes down for the Stormy Daniels crimes he's looking at a decade alone for that according to the sentencing guidelines he should get 3X Cohen's sentence. Donald is also covid immune but they might jab a needle in his arse anyway before the shove him in the cell, self isolating won't be an issue for him.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am doing well. I feel like I have really come full circle and am completely at ease for this moment because I have been at it so long and preparing for so long and I meditate a lot and it helps so much . I have the tools in need to get through this. I will be fine . Thanks for the concern. I am very relieved that thanksgiving is over , so relieved really! The damage has been done and now we will see the results . Do people even realize Christmas isn’t going to happen this year? Maybe a little of , you killed
> Your relatives during Thanksgiving or we will be in lockdown?? Uncharted territory.


I've been watching the spike upward and it's like nothing we've seen.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> People will be demanding justice, when the facts come out and the testimony begins. As you know I figure Stormy Daniels will take him down first and fast, he will be pleading pretty quick I think, and a Pence pardon would be the only way out for him. To walk into court with a self pardon would be like holding a tissue up to stop a bullet. I also think as soon as he pleads or holds up his self pardon, the judge will muzzle him pretrial and jail him a week later for violating the court order. If Pence pardons him there are state charges too.
> 
> If Donald goes down for the Stormy Daniels crimes he's looking at a decade alone for that according to the sentencing guidelines he should get 3X Cohen's sentence. Donald is also covid immune but they might jab a needle in his arse anyway before the shove him in the cell, self isolating won't be an issue for him.


Donald John Trump is a PERFECT example of a psycotic indvidual.
He exists in an alternative Universe, one that he has created in his own fucked up mind, one that formed a a very young age, example his parents sending him away to a boarding school at 16.
Trump Sent to 'Reform School' As Teen for Bullying, Niece's Book Says (newsweek.com) 
He lies/disregards fact with no aplomb at all.
Obviously he has no morals or any sense of common decency 
He will NEVER, ever admit defeat.
It will always be in his mind that he is not appreciated enough, simply a victim
There will always be the "Deep State" & "Fake News" in his corrupted mind.
He is actually a pathetic invidual.
So, at least he's gone in January
Too bad that we as a Nation had to deal with this fucking madman for four fucking years.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 27, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I've been watching the spike upward and it's like nothing we've seen.


I've known for years that your average American is the dumbest fuck on the Planet Earth, & actually my supposition is supported by hard data.
Now, it is being proven, right in front of our eyes.
Arguments over face masks/social distance/infringements on religion during a FUCKING PANDEMIC????????
Is there any reason to wonder why we as a Nation have the most deaths by gun violence in the entire World?
That we have the highest prison population in the World
And now, because of shear stupidity the highest infection/death rate in the fucking World due to COVID-19?
Yea, we're just awesome.
Bunch of fucking idiots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Man arrested after assault of Walmart employee who asked him to wear face mask, B.C. RCMP say*


OHHHH MYYYYYY GOD! The Canadians are beating up the disabled Walmart Greeter now like Gretsky against the boards-they also broke his flip phone. these are not sunny people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I've known for years that your average American is the dumbest fuck on the Planet Earth, & actually my supposition is supported by hard data.
> Now, it is being proven, right in front of our eyes.
> Arguments over face masks/social distance/infringements on religion during a FUCKING PANDEMIC????????
> Is there any reason to wonder why we as a Nation have the most deaths by gun violence in the entire World?
> ...


it was the same in 1918; and before that and before that..25% of populace buys into conspiracy, bible, Q..they always have and they always will.



it has to be the spin: *Birth Freedom Benefits*..'you will be given $1k monthly guaranteed, Medicare for all and a voucher for $400 food monthly'..you are guaranteed at birth and once you turn 18 you can sign away these rights..the government will contact you with necessary paperwork to end* Birth Freedom Benefits*.

not too long ago in a state that ranks 46 out of 50, they used to call the ACA 'Obamacare' but then no one would sign up- once they called it KYnect..it was a miracle! what? free health you say?!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> OHHHH MYYYYYY GOD! The Canadians are beating up the disabled Walmart Greeter now like Gretsky against the boards-they also broke his flip phone. these are not sunny people.


The point of the post is there are assholes everywhere and this loser is gonna be inside for a spell and get his head checked along the way, something tells me the cops are familiar with him. Walmart should have a real security guard there too, they knew there would be stupid fucks like this all over, why should staff have to deal with this shit? Walmart should be in shit for this nation wide, if they were smart they would be hiring security guards from coast to coast right now.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 28, 2020)

If people are concerned about masks, a free market approach can address that. 

Those people who prefer to run their business as "mask required" and those people who want to run their business as "no mask required" should be allowed to. It should always be the property / business owner who sets the rules of conduct. I mean if people want to wear a mask to protect them from something they have a far less than 1% chance of dying from (if it is even real) it's not my business to stop them.

Some people just can't stop forcibly minding others business for them, can they ?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 28, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> If people are concerned about masks, a free market approach can address that.
> 
> Those people who prefer to run their business as "mask required" and those people who want to run their business as "no mask required" should be allowed to. It should always be the property / business owner who sets the rules of conduct. I mean if people want to wear a mask to protect them from something they have a far less than 1% chance of dying from (if it is even real) it's not my business to stop them.
> 
> Some people just can't stop forcibly minding others business for them, can they ?







But masks.......


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 28, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4754300


----------



## hillbill (Nov 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4754302


TRUTH


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

70 million Americans are traveling for thanks giving in the middle of a catastrophe, there will be tears and regrets by Christmas. Millions more will rapidly become ill and a surge of people will hit already overwhelmed hospitals where staffs are at the breaking point and beyond. It's gonna be one Helluva Christmas in America with covid killing 3 to 4 thousand a day or more, Donald sending infected troops to war in Iran for the Saudis and Israel Doing his best to crash the economy and starve as many Americans as he and Mitch can. Even with Donald gone the republican agenda will be to burn down the house, the base made it clear, that's what they want, the destruction of America.

Your healthcare system is about to collapse in most of the country and the mortality rate will skyrocket, buckle up.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









U.S. sets record of more than 90,000 COVID-19 patients in hospitals and health-care workers warn situation is dire


The U.S. set a fresh record for hospitalizations with the coronavirus illness COVID-19 on Thanksgiving Day, with more than 90,000 Americans in U.S....




www.marketwatch.com





*U.S. sets record of more than 90,000 COVID-19 patients in hospitals and health-care workers warn situation is dire*

*CDC model estimates that true U.S. case tally was close to 58 million through September and is closer to 100 million now*

The U.S. set a fresh record for hospitalizations with the coronavirus illness COVID-19 on Thanksgiving Day, with more than 90,000 Americans in U.S. hospitals, the most since the start of the pandemic.

The U.S. counted at least 103,116 new cases on Thursday, according to a New York Times tracker. That’s below recent daily tallies that have come closer to 200,000, but some states did not report their numbers for the holiday, which means the true tally is likely higher.

There are now 90,481 COVID-19 patients in U.S. hospitals, according to the COVID Tracking Project, breaking the record of 89,959 set a day ago. The U.S. leads the world by cases, at 12.9 million, and fatalities, at 263,462, according to data aggregated by Johns Hopkins University.

Case numbers have been rising across the U.S. in recent weeks, and health-care workers are reported to be exhausted and stressed as hospitals and intensive-care-unit beds fill. The governors of Iowa and North Dakota have reversed their stances on face masks and mandated them in public spaces.

In Wisconsin, hundreds of health-care workers at one system signed an open letter pleading with Dairy State residents to follow safety measures and avoid gatherings that would put them at risk.

“Wisconsin is in a bad place right now with no sign of things getting better without action,” said the letter from UW Health, the state university’s medical center and health system.

“We are, quite simply, out of time. Without immediate change, our hospitals will be too full to treat all of those with the virus and those with other illnesses or injuries,” said the letter.

Local officials elsewhere who have resisted mask wearing are continuing to test positive for COVID-19. Wyoming Gov. Mark Gordon, a Republican, tested positive on Wednesday. His office said he has mild symptoms and would continue to work while isolating.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The point of the post is there are assholes everywhere and this loser is gonna be inside for a spell and get his head checked along the way, something tells me the cops are familiar with him. Walmart should have a real security guard there too, they knew there would be stupid fucks like this all over, why should staff have to deal with this shit? Walmart should be in shit for this nation wide, if they were smart they would be hiring security guards from coast to coast right now.


the right attorneys are going to make bank off of this pandemic that's why they (Senate and King Clorox) were so stuck on 'liability' in the Heroes Act that hasn't happened..from working front line carrying covid19 re-agent leaking medical couriers bag losing your job to assault to death.

Your basic Crimes Against Humanity all the while knowing 'if you're the right person'.

WalMart is in deep shit..other corporations are hiring undercover guns/guards and will continue to do so to protect their property, but in this case it was an expendable human..wasn't it, WalMart?

I'm going to say at bare minimum that flip phone turns into an i12Professional with a mini if he wants..but that's just for starters.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 28, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> If people are concerned about masks, a free market approach can address that.
> 
> Those people who prefer to run their business as "mask required" and those people who want to run their business as "no mask required" should be allowed to. It should always be the property / business owner who sets the rules of conduct. I mean if people want to wear a mask to protect them from something they have a far less than 1% chance of dying from (if it is even real) it's not my business to stop them.
> 
> Some people just can't stop forcibly minding others business for them, can they ?


At a boy, Bob. Don’t let science or common sense sway you.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2020)

In Wednesday's case, the fivesome on the right wing had written that the New York restrictions "single out houses of worship for especially harsh treatment," in contrast to the Trump's travel ban, which the court two years ago had deemed "neutral."

Sotomayor noted that the Roman Catholic Diocese had argued that certain statements made by Cuomo reinforced its arguments that he had impermissibly targeted religious activity. Cuomo had rejected that characterization, as did Sotomayor as she said the court should not apply the toughest constitutional scrutiny to the New York occupancy limits.

"Just a few Terms ago, this Court declined to apply heightened scrutiny to a Presidential Proclamation limiting immigration from Muslim-majority countries, even though President Trump had described the Proclamation as a 'Muslim Ban,' originally conceived of as a 'total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States until our country's representatives can figure out what is going on.
'
*Concluded Sotomayor: "If the President's statements did not show 'that the challenged restrictions violate the 'minimum requirement of neutrality' to religion, it is hard to see how Governor Cuomo's do."*









Analysis: The Supreme Court's latest ruling exposes personal fissures among the nine justices


The Supreme Court's rejection of New York's pandemic limits on religious services exposed personal fissures among the nine justices and offered the starkest rendering yet of President Donald Trump's impact on the bench.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hillbill (Nov 28, 2020)

CD from the Primate is just too much


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I've been watching the spike upward and it's like nothing we've seen.


It is indeed. I just saw today in OK 6,300 new positives . That’s a huge increase and Tulsa hospitals have moved to Tier 3 .
the article reported the anticipated wait for this new drug to be a game changer, so a bit of hopeful help .

“For those who are going to their primary care doctors or emergency rooms and end up testing positive for COVID-19 but aren’t sick enough to be hospitalized, Forrest said a new drug is “a game changer.” The drug, Bamlamivimab (bam-luh-MIH-VIH-mahb), which recently was given FDA emergency use authorization, will go from research use to general use Wednesday at Ascension St. John.

Because the drug can can cut the risk of having to later be hospitalized for COVID-19 by 75%, he said, “The more all of us in health care can get this into people who meet the criteria, we’re flattening the curve that way.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

I guess we know why Trump never seized all the vaccine for American use only. Moderna`s vaccine is made in Germany and the latest Oxford one made in the UK, looks like we are all in this together. America is first, because America has the biggest problem and initial distribution is based on need, we in Canada will wait until after the new year, but people are dying here too. Caring more about your rights than responsibilities to others has consequences that extend beyond America, we are all in this together.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








First doses of Pfizer coronavirus vaccine have flown to US from Belgium: report


The first doses of Pfizer’s coronavirus vaccine candidate have been flown to the U.S. from Belgium, a source familiar with the United Airlines COVID Vaccine Readiness Task Team plan…




thehill.com





*First doses of Pfizer coronavirus vaccine has flown to US from Belgium: report*

The first doses of Pfizer's coronavirus vaccine candidate have been flown over to the U.S. from Belgium, a source familiar with United Airlines' COVID Vaccine Readiness Task Team planning confirmed to NBC on Saturday.

On Friday, the Wall Street Journal reported that United commenced chartering flights to send doses of the vaccine to the United States. In a statement to The Hill on Friday, the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) also confirmed that it was "supporting the first mass air shipment of a vaccine."
A source told the network the FAA is allowing United to carry 15,000 pounds of dry ice per flight, which is five times over the permitted limit.

Pfizer's vaccine must be kept at below-freezing temperatures to maintain efficacy of the dosages.

United would not confirm details of the flight to The Hill but said it would "support a vaccine distribution effort on a global scale," noting its shipment run is through the United Cargo division of the airline.

Pfizer's vaccine candidate is developed in partnership with the German biotechnology company BioNTech, and last week, Pfizer applied for emergency use authorization (EUA) with the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). The vaccine will be distributed once it is approved.

According to a Financial Times Saturday report, the United Kingdom is slated to approve Pfizer's vaccine as early as next week.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess we know why Trump never seized all the vaccine for American use only. Moderna`s vaccine is made in Germany and the latest Oxford one made in the UK, looks like we are all in this together. America is first, because America has the biggest problem and initial distribution is based on need, we in Canada will wait until after the new year, but people are dying here too. Caring more about your rights than responsibilities to others has consequences that extend beyond America, we are all in this together.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the plane doesn’t crash. I want one of them doses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I hope the plane doesn’t crash. I want one of them doses.


With the shit storm American healthcare workers are about to face, I sure as shit hope so, the PPE situation in America is dire, we've been working the problem here for many months and are making home grown as well as importing. Healthcare workers will be front of the vaccine line, if the system goes down the mortality rate goes through the fucking roof. Healthcare workers are not the front line, that's our job, they are the last line of defense and that line is thin and breaking, Merry Christmas.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 28, 2020)

Godspeed Amber. Things look like there exploding there. Hopefully people get smart here and there and slow it down at least.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

Table: Anti-SARS-CoV-2 Monoclonal Antibodies Clinical Data | COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines


Review clinical data on the use of anti-SARS-CoV-2 monoclonal antibodies for the treatment of COVID-19.



www.covid19treatmentguidelines.nih.gov





*The COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines Panel’s Statement on the Emergency Use Authorization of Bamlanivimab for the Treatment of COVID-19*
Last Updated: November 18, 2020

Bamlanivimab (also known as LY-CoV555 and LY3819253) is a neutralizing monoclonal antibody that targets the receptor-binding domain of the spike protein of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2). Because this drug may block SARS-CoV-2 entry into host cells, it is being evaluated for the treatment of COVID-19.

On November 9, 2020, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) issued an Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) to make bamlanivimab available for the treatment of nonhospitalized patients with mild to moderate COVID-19 who are at high risk for progressing to severe disease and/or hospitalization (see the specific EUA criteria for its use below).1 The issuance of an EUA does not constitute FDA approval of a product. The COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines Panel (the Panel) reviewed the available evidence from the published data on bamlanivimab for the treatment for COVID-19 and the FDA fact sheet that supported the EUA.

*Based on the available evidence, the Panel has determined the following:*


At this time, there are insufficient data to recommend either for or against the use of bamlanivimab for the treatment of outpatients with mild to moderate COVID-19.
Bamlanivimab* should not be considered* the standard of care for the treatment of patients with COVID-19.
An interim analysis of the BLAZE-1 study, a Phase 2, randomized, placebo-controlled trial, suggested a potential clinical benefit of bamlanivimab for outpatients with mild to moderate COVID-19. However, the relatively small number of participants and the low number of hospitalizations or emergency department visits make it difficult to draw definitive conclusions about the clinical benefit of bamlanivimab.
More data are needed to assess the impact of bamlanivimab on the disease course of COVID-19 and to identify those people who are most likely to benefit from the drug. Health care providers are encouraged to discuss participation in bamlanivimab clinical trials with their patients.
Given the possibility of a limited supply of bamlanivimab, as well as challenges distributing and administering the drug, patients at highest risk for COVID-19 progression should be prioritized for use of the drug through the EUA. In addition, efforts should be made to ensure that communities most affected by COVID-19 have equitable access to bamlanivimab.
Bamlanivimab should not be withheld from a pregnant individual who has a condition that poses a high risk of progression to severe COVID-19, and the clinician thinks that the potential benefit of the drug outweighs potential risk (see the criteria for EUA use of bamlanivimab below).
Patients who are hospitalized for COVID-19 *should not receive* bamlanivimab outside of a clinical trial.
The Panel will continue to evaluate emerging clinical data on the use of bamlanivimab for the treatment of outpatients with mild to moderate COVID-19 and anticipates updating these recommendations as more information becomes available.
*Clinical Trial Data*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

Lilly and the Government of Canada sign an agreement for the supply of bamlanivimab to treat COVID-19 in Canada


/CNW/ - Eli Lilly Canada announced today that Lilly and the Government of Canada have signed an agreement for the supply of bamlanivimab to Canada. Lilly will...




www.newswire.ca





*Lilly and the Government of Canada sign an agreement for the supply of bamlanivimab to treat COVID-19 in Canada*

_*Bamlanivimab is a SARS-CoV-2-neutralizing antibody that emerged from the collaboration between Lilly and Vancouver-based AbCellera*_

TORONTO, Nov. 24, 2020 /CNW/ - Eli Lilly Canada announced today that Lilly and the Government of Canada have signed an agreement for the supply of bamlanivimab to Canada. Lilly will supply Canada with an initial quantity of 26,000 doses of bamlanivimab over the three-month period between December 2020 and February 2021, for US$32.5 million. Lilly is taking a data-driven approach to the worldwide allocation of bamlanivimab according to our guiding principles that prioritize countries according to their medical need. Additional doses will be supplied to Canada on a monthly basis according to the medical need in Canada and the availability of supply.

The Government of Canada will be working with provincial and territorial partners to equitably allocate supply, while recognizing the need for flexibility based on COVID-19 activity across the country.

Bamlanivimab received authorization for its use as a treatment of adults and pediatric patients 12 years of age or older with mild to moderate COVID-19 who weigh at least 40 kg and are at high risk of progressing to severe COVID-19 illness and/or hospitalization on November 20, 2020 under the Interim Order Respecting the Importation, Sale and Advertising of Drugs for Use in Relation to COVID-19.

"From the beginning of our collaboration with AbCellera in March, through the interim authorization for the use of bamlanivimab in November, to an agreement on supply just days later, Lilly is bringing the full force of our expertise to meeting the challenge of COVID-19 in Canada, and around the world," said Rhonda Pacheco, President and General Manager, Lilly Canada. "We're grateful to the Government of Canada for their collaboration in working to quickly make this medicine available for Canadians."

*About bamlanivimab*
Bamlanivimab is a recombinant, neutralizing human IgG1 monoclonal antibody (mAb) directed against the spike protein of SARS-CoV-2. It is designed to block viral attachment and entry into human cells, thus neutralizing the virus, potentially treating COVID-19. Bamlanivimab emerged from the collaboration between Lilly and AbCellera to create antibody therapies for the prevention and treatment of COVID-19. Lilly scientists rapidly developed the antibody in less than three months after it was discovered by AbCellera and the scientists at the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) Vaccine Research Center. It was identified from a blood sample taken from one of the first U.S. patients who recovered from COVID-19.

Lilly has successfully completed a Phase 1 study of bamlanivimab in hospitalized patients with COVID-19 (NCT04411628). A Phase 2 study in people recently diagnosed with COVID-19 in the ambulatory setting (BLAZE-1, NCT04427501) is ongoing. A Phase 3 study of bamlanivimab for the prevention of COVID-19 in residents and staff at long-term care facilities (BLAZE-2, NCT04497987) is also ongoing. In addition, bamlanivimab is being tested in the National Institutes of Health-led ACTIV-2 study in ambulatory COVID-19 patients.

*About BLAZE-1*
BLAZE-1 (NCT04427501) is a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled Phase 2 study designed to assess the efficacy and safety of bamlanivimab alone or in combination with a second antibody for the treatment of symptomatic COVID-19 in the outpatient setting. To be eligible, patients were required to have mild or moderate symptoms of COVID-19 as well as a positive SARS-CoV-2 test based on a sample collected no more than three days prior to drug infusion.

The monotherapy arms of the trial enrolled mild to moderate recently diagnosed COVID-19 patients, studying three doses of bamlanivimab (700 mg, 2800 mg, and 7000 mg) versus placebo. The primary outcome measure for the completed arms of the BLAZE-1 trial was change from baseline to day 11 in SARS-CoV-2 viral load. Additional endpoints include the percentage of participants who experience COVID-related hospitalization, ER visit or death from baseline through day 29, as well as safety.

The study is ongoing with additional treatment arms. Across all treatment arms, the trial will enroll over 800 participants.

Data from the monotherapy arms of BLAZE-1 were published in the _New England Journal of Medicine_.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

An Oregon mink farm has reported a Covid-19 outbreak 

*An Oregon mink farm has reported a Covid-19 outbreak*

(CNN)An Oregon mink farm has reported an outbreak of coronavirus among mink and farmworkers.

Ten mink samples submitted all came back positive for coronavirus, the Oregon Department of Agriculture (ODA) said in a news release on Friday. The farm has been placed under quarantine, meaning "no animal or animal product can leave the farm until further notice," according to ODA.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4754302


the flip? they can re-sanitize and use for food again. winfvckingwin.








Refrigerated trucks used as morgues during coronavirus pandemic can transport food again, FDA says


What happens to a truck used as a temporary morgue as COVID-19 fatalities climbed? The FDA says it can be cleaned and begin transporting food again.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the flip? they can re-sanitize and use for food again. winfvckingwin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would seem the trickle down effect of trumps policies just keep trickling, like an enlarged prostate .


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With the shit storm American healthcare workers are about to face, I sure as shit hope so, the PPE situation in America is dire, we've been working the problem here for many months and are making home grown as well as importing. Healthcare workers will be front of the vaccine line, if the system goes down the mortality rate goes through the fucking roof. Healthcare workers are not the front line, that's our job, they are the last line of defense and that line is thin and breaking, Merry Christmas.


until there is 100% compliance we are on our own until vaccine. just walking the dog yesterday the maskless think because they're outside they're safe young and old alike- one wipe of the bare nose with the bare hand touch a door knob or call of duty dispenser? or the mouthbreather lady in the elevator where she just dropped liters into a covid tent in that lift- licking all the buttons was possible..i waited for the 2nd.

i leave not without a mask..if you look at me again cowboy hat it's getting flicked off with my new nordic walking pole.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> It would seem the trickle down effect of trumps policies just keep trickling, like an enlarged prostate .


i happened to run across a pic of that versus normal yesterday on google- looks painful man.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> It would seem the trickle down effect of trumps policies just keep trickling, like an enlarged prostate .


this is as close to 'spew' as i could get.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2020)

@blu3bird are they trying to commandeer your trailer yet?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> At a boy, Bob. Don’t let science or common sense sway you.


what an experiment that would be..my mind is running wild. bookmarked for when the sun comes up in the east and on my second pot of coffee.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i happened to run across a pic of that versus normal yesterday on google- looks painful man.


So far so good here but like everything else I’m sure I’ll find out ........ growing old is great....said no one ever .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> So far so good here but like everything else I’m sure I’ll find out ........ growing old is great....said no one ever .


it's like a light switch you aren't then boom! as i'm paying someone at thrift shop mentions 'wednesday is senior day 50% off'..i'm in all black mask coat beanie and sunglasses my hair up in the beanie which is blonde not gray..WTF? i don't have senior hands yet so WTF?


----------



## topcat (Nov 30, 2020)

"Come die in South Dakota", new tourism ad. (not really)









South Dakota Unveils New ‘Come Die Here’ Tourism Campaign


PIERRE, SD—In an effort to attract visitors to a state that is home to some of the worst Covid-19 infection rates in the world, South Dakota officials launched a new tourism initiative Friday that will be centered around the slogan “Come Die Here.” “For years, people have flocked here to see...




www.theonion.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Come die in South Dakota", new tourism ad. (not really)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone else posted this yesterday and i'm like what about Colorado and Oregon? we have right to die


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2020)

wow she is one crazy bitch..The Trump Plague Tree.


Highlights of this year's display -- coming during a global pandemic -- include a tribute to essential workers in the Red Room, including a light-up ceramic post office, and a tree with ornaments celebrating frontline workers, including a trash truck, scientist, caregiver, lab coat and nurse hat.











Melania Trump's White House holiday decor spotlights essential workers | CNN Politics


'Tis the holiday season at the White House. All of the halls, from the East Room to the Red Room, were decked by over 125 volunteers this weekend and unveiled Monday to feature classic holiday décor with an "America the Beautiful" theme for the Trumps' final Christmas in office.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2020)

‘Absolutely remarkable’: No one who got Moderna’s vaccine in trial developed severe COVID-19 | Science | AAAS (sciencemag.org)





This man in Ohio was among the tens of thousands who received Moderna’s experimental COVID-19 vaccine in a recent trial that demonstrated 94.1% efficacy.
UNIVERSITY OF CINCINATTI HEALTH
*‘Absolutely remarkable’: No one who got Moderna’s vaccine in trial developed severe COVID-19*
By Jon CohenNov. 30, 2020 , 7:00 AM

*Science’s COVID-19 reporting is supported by the Pulitzer Center and the Heising-Simons Foundation.*

Continuing the spate of stunning news about COVID-19 vaccines, the biotech company Moderna announced the final results of the 30,000-person efficacy trial for its candidate in a press release today: Only 11 people who received two doses of the vaccine developed COVID-19 symptoms after being infected with the pandemic coronavirus, versus 185 symptomatic cases in a placebo group. That is an efficacy of 94.1%, the company says, far above what many vaccine scientists were expecting just a few weeks ago.

More impressive still, Moderna’s candidate had 100% efficacy against severe disease. There were zero such COVID-19 cases among those vaccinated, but 30 in the placebo group. The company today plans to file a request for emergency use authorization (EUA) for its vaccine with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), and is also seeking a similar green light from the European Medicines Agency.

The data released today bolster an interim report from the company two weeks ago that only analyzed 95 total cases but produced similarly impressive efficacy. “I would still like to see all of the actual data, but what we’ve seen so far is absolutely remarkable,” says Paul Offit, a vaccine researcher at the Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia who is a member of an independent committee of vaccine experts that advises FDA.

Moderna’s vaccine against SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, relies on a novel technology that uses messenger RNA (mRNA) to code for a protein called spike that studs the surface of the pathogen. Pfizer and BioNTech have developed a similar mRNA vaccine against COVID-19 and also reported excellent results, with an efficacy of 95%, in the final analysis of their 45,000-person trial. In that study, which ended after 170 cases of COVID-19 were identified, only 10 severe cases occurred, and just one was in the vaccinated group.

Moderna and the Pfizer/BioNTech collaboration say their vaccines worked to about the same degree in all different groups, ethnicities, and genders. (More than 7000 participants were over age 65 and more than 5000 were under 65 but had diseases putting them at a higher risk of severe COVID-19; the study also included more than 11,000 people from communities of color.) That equal success is vital information for bodies trying to prioritize the use of the new vaccines, such as an advisory panel to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) that is meeting tomorrow. The committee’s recommendations influence CDC’s decisions about vaccine prioritization, but individual states come up with their own guidelines.

Moderna received $1 billion from the U.S. government’s Operation Warp Speed to help develop its mRNA vaccine. (Pfizer passed on such development money, but has signed an advanced purchase order for its vaccine with Warp Speed.) Moderna CEO Stéphane Bancel says all of the federal money went toward staging the clinical trials, and that without it, progress surely would have been delayed. Investors in May contributed another $1.3 billion to help the young company, which has no products on the market, build facilities to produce its vaccine.

Pfizer filed an EUA request for its vaccine last week, which led FDA to announce it will convene a meeting of its vaccine advisory committee to discuss the data in depth on 10 December. Bancel says FDA has told the company it might convene the committee again as early as 17 December to review its EUA application. He says the agency could issue an EUA 24 to 72 hours later.

Bancel imagines the Moderna vaccine, given its high efficacy against both mild and severe disease, will have the most impact if given to people at the greatest risk from SARS-CoV-2. “Give it to health care workers, give it to the elderly, give it to people with diabetes, overweight, heart disease,” he says. “A 25-year-old healthy man? Give him another vaccine.”

Moderna plans to charge $32 to $37 per dose of the vaccine in developed countries, Bancel says, but will have cheaper pricing for other parts of the world. The company is negotiating with the COVID-19 Vaccines Global Access Facility, a nonprofit that aims to reduce global vaccine inequities by purchasing and distributing approved products. “We want to have this vaccine available at a tiered price for low-income countries,” he says.

Bancel stresses that he wants other COVID-19 vaccines to succeed as well. “The world needs several manufacturers to make it to the finish line to stop this awful pandemic,” he says. U.K. pharma giant AstraZeneca, in partnership with the University of Oxford, has reported preliminary evidence of efficacy for its COVID-19 vaccine, as has the Gamaleya Research Institute of Epidemiology and Microbiology in Russia.

Moderna hopes to provide the U.S. government with 20 million doses by the end of the year, and Pfizer says it should have 50 million doses to split between the United States and other countries that made advanced purchase agreements.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 1, 2020)

No mask mandate. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## go go kid (Dec 1, 2020)

I KNEW 2020 WOULD END IN TIERS


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2020)

How about declaring a Month of Mandatory Masks, fucking idiot.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 1, 2020)

I consider this thread a time capsule in a way, one that can be read in the future by my fellow heads so they can get an understanding of what it was like too exist in this Age of COVID-19 in 2020.
This interview of Billie Eilish by Vanity Fair therefore should be be included.






She's cool


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 2, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 4756807View attachment 4756808View attachment 4756809
> No mask mandate. Thoughts and prayers.
> View attachment 4756810


FUCK GOD, he/she/it is a murderer & that's a fucking fact


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> FUCK GOD, he/she/it is a murderer & that's a fucking fact


Thoughts and prayers, science is bad, I'm sure he's gonna refuse the vaccine for his state and pray the covid away. Considering how much trump won the state by did you expect any less, how about showing people how to pray in a mask. If their faith in God is so weak that they cannot skip their weekly brain washing sessions for a spell, they should consider atheism, it's safer.

A lot of republican governors are guilty of manslaughter and it can be proven in court, all someone has to do is indict them. Public officials must be held to account for their actions, if those actions or lack of them killed thousands of citizens. The federal government needs to issue a report on its own response, but also the response of all 50 states and criminal liability needs to be discussed at least and perhaps recommended.

Much of the future depends on winning the senate, then they might do things like issue reports on the covid response and regulating broadcasters and large social media companies


----------



## hillbill (Dec 2, 2020)

There needs to de justice for trump and Republicans enabling the present slaughter. These NexttoNazis are responsible for killing multiple tens of thousands of Americans.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> There needs to de justice for trump and Republicans enabling the present slaughter. These NexttoNazis are responsible for killing multiple tens of thousands of Americans.


Crimes Against Humanity fits; and no he cannot be pardoned.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 2, 2020)

More than 2,500 dead yesterday,maga.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> More than 2,500 dead yesterday,maga.


It doesn't matter. Magats will just say that this is a way for the hospitals to cash in on the Jewish plot to forceably inject microchips into every American so they can put us all in concentration camps.

They are very dumb. Right @JoeBlow5823?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 2, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> forceably inject microchips into every American so they can put us all in concentration camps.


So you think a vaccine would come with a microchip. Ok. But you dont think they want full control over technology in order to track everyone, only to trace the virus? C'mon MAN!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It doesn't matter. Magats will just say that this is a way for the hospitals to cash in on the Jewish plot to forceably inject microchips into every American so they can put us all in concentration camps.
> 
> They are very dumb. Right @JoeBlow5823?


Just concentrate on keeping them out of power, even with thin majorities, but you also need to be proactive in addressing root economic concerns. The country is polarized and those who voted for Trump cannot be swayed, so there is little point in appeasing the hard core base, issues must be found that divide them. Racism and bigotry are the cement that binds the aggregate of grievance together, for most of them the issue is black and white, people that is. Economic and social stress exacerbate this and bring people's biases to the fore, everybody becomes an asshole on many levels when they are stressed out.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> So you think a vaccine would come with a microchip. Ok. But you dont think they want full control over technology in order to track everyone, only to trace the virus? C'mon MAN!


I hope you are the recipient of a Christmas miracle of becoming about 30% smarter than you currently are. This is about what you would need to gain the self awareness necessary to recognize that you are very stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I hope you are the recipient of a Christmas miracle of becoming about 30% smarter than you currently are. This is about what you would need to gain the self awareness necessary to recognize that you are very stupid.


Wearing masks makes it easy to track you too, those masks help with facial recognition software!  
Yer cellphone does a pretty good job of tracking you, even without special software installed...


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 2, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I hope you are the recipient of a Christmas miracle of becoming about 30% smarter than you currently are. This is about what you would need to gain the self awareness necessary to recognize that you are very stupid.


30% improvement on being retarded is still retarded.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer cellphone does a pretty good job of tracking you, even without special software installed...


Thats why i keep it in a lead case which doubles as a snack when i get hungry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2020)

*Trump, Fox News Misinformation Affliction Complicates Covid-19 Response | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Donald McNeil, science and health reporter for the New York Times, talks with Rachel Maddow about the challenge of convincing people whose minds have been poisoned by misinformation to take Covid-19 seriously, and the idea of appealing to "thought leaders" like Fox News hosts that following scientific recommendations is in their interest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Thats why i keep it in a lead case which doubles as a snack when i get hungry.


That explains your posts.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2020)

so media is bitching this morning there will be a presser at the WH today but know in advance he won't take questions..do any of you have kids?

why are you giving him the presser?

never reward a bad child.

you're giving him the soap box hoping for a crumb of a lie to somehow be truth.

maybe..just maybe..media should not show.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 3, 2020)

She beat the Spanish flu and Covid-19 twice,one tough lady at 102.










102-year-old woman beats COVID-19 twice


A 102-year-old woman living in New York has contracted the coronavirus — and beaten it — twice.




thehill.com


----------



## topcat (Dec 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> More than 2,500 dead yesterday,maga.


Time to golf.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 3, 2020)

This belongs in the Time caspule


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 3, 2020)

Add this also


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This belongs in the Time caspule


Saw the Biden Harris interview, the contrast between them and Trump Pence was stark, a stunning display of normalcy, competence and professionalism. It was humiliating for Trump in the eyes of any objective viewer and humiliating for 75 million Trump voters, I wonder how many of them realize the magnitude of their shame? To get back to reality and be able to look honest people in the eye, they will have to crawl through there own vomit and shame, not many have the guts. Over the coming weeks and months some are going to realize they made a serious mistake in voting for Trump and will be ashamed at how fucking stupid they were. They will ask themselves, how they could have voted for someone like that, the answer is simple, they are racist, even if they don't admit it or deny it, their actions spoke louder than their words. Racism and bigotry turn "nice" people into fucking animals and I don't give a fuck if they are somebody's relatives either.

Anybody who can make you believe absurdities can make you commit atrocities, most Trumpers are too stupid to comprehend this simple truth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2020)

When is Trump gonna fire Fauci? I don't think he can though, but he will probably try anyway.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can Trump fire Fauci? Technically, no - CNNPolitics 

*Can Trump fire Fauci? Technically, no*
(CNN)President Donald Trump on Monday sought to downplay tension with Dr. Anthony Fauci after a White House official shared a statement that appeared to undermine the nation's leading infectious disease expert.

"I have a very good relationship with Dr. Fauci, I've had for a long time," Trump said at the White House during a roundtable event honoring police officers. "I find him to be a very nice person. I don't always agree with him."
A senior administration official also told CNN on Monday that recent frustration with Fauci does not stem from a lack of confidence in him. "It's not a crisis in confidence or a warning shot," the official said, adding it would be difficult to fire Fauci.

Under federal law, Trump doesn't have the power to directly fire Fauci, a career civil servant, and remove him from government. And while Trump could try ordering his political appointees to dismiss the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, Fauci could appeal -- a time-consuming process.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When is Trump gonna fire Fauci? I don't think he can though, but he will probably try anyway.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Can Trump fire Fauci? Technically, no - CNNPolitics
> 
> ...


mostly everyone has decided not to carry trump live anymore except for Epoch Times..the one place you're forced- the newsstand..but it is next to Rooster and you know


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This belongs in the Time caspule


Retrumplicants


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Add this also


ohhhhhhhh STFU already! didn't this mealy mouth motherfvcker vote for Amy?


----------



## topcat (Dec 4, 2020)

Laugh of the day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 4, 2020)

How much longer until we can get a fucking massage? Is anyone else dying for one? The knots in my back are full of toxins and need desperately to be released .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 5, 2020)

'I'm the guy who's stealing Christmas': Canadian premier makes urgent holiday plea | CNN


As coronavirus cases rise, Manitoba Premier Brian Pallister issued an impassioned plea to his constituents, urging them to refrain from gathering over the upcoming Christmas holiday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> 'I'm the guy who's stealing Christmas': Canadian premier makes urgent holiday plea | CNN
> 
> 
> As coronavirus cases rise, Manitoba Premier Brian Pallister issued an impassioned plea to his constituents, urging them to refrain from gathering over the upcoming Christmas holiday.
> ...


They need to put a covid head on a Grinch body and blame the "covid Grinch" for stealing Christmas. Seriously, red state governors can use it to deflect the blame, the base will believe anything. I see the republicans are already calling it a war on Christmas, I guess thanksgiving didn't kill enough for them, wait a week or two.

This large scale suffering has got me pissed, somethings are worth being pissed about though and this malicious stupidity is one of them. How many will the bastards murder this time, how many hearts will be broken and lives destroyed so they can cling to power and their base can war on black folks for mere shits and giggles. You only war on people who are a threat to you, unless you are a worthless asshole who enjoys inflicting suffering on the weak, or a moral failure who supports them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 5, 2020)

Another Reason to Wear a Mask: COVID-19 May Cause Erectile Dysfunction


Although COVID-19 treatments have improved and a vaccine is on the way, even a mild case of the virus can cause long-term complications — including the possibility of erectile dysfunction. Infectious disease expert Dr. Dena Grayson joined LX News with a warning not to let our guards down as we...




www.nbcphiladelphia.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 5, 2020)

Brilliant marketing strategy.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 6, 2020)

Projections say over 600,000 dead by April 1.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Projections say over 600,000 dead by April 1.


I figure when they add it all up, Donald will make a million, dead citizens that is, Many of Donald's victims will die on Joe's watch. Nobody has seen the Trump vaccine distribution plan yet, connected billionaires and pro athletes will be at the top of his list. He better make sure family and friends get vaccinated first, dunno when prison populations are due to be immunized. If Donald got back in power, he would personally determine who got vaccinated and who didn't, the power of life and death. The republican senate would go along with anything, up to and including death camps for opponents and minorities, there is no bottom, they have proved it repeatedly. They would have helped him steal a closer election, if they calculated they could gotten away with it, four more years of Hell, death and national destruction, winning.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 6, 2020)

Rudy Giuliani has Covid.
WTF took so long?
I hope he joins Herman Cain.


----------



## topcat (Dec 6, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> Rudy Guiliani has Covid.
> WTF took so long?
> I hope he joins Herman Cain.


That explains the excessive flop sweat, flatulence and oil leak.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> That explains the excessive flop sweat, flatulence and oil leak.


That woman sitting next to him at that hearing that he farted on not only has to smell his ass, but now she will probably get sick and possibly die.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> That explains the excessive flop sweat, flatulence and oil leak.


the question is does King Klorox pardon him or give him the steroid Regeron that could possiblity save his life and maybe make him look better especially when ascending the North Portico steps at sundown?

only two takes were necessary for that infomercial.


----------



## topcat (Dec 6, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> That woman sitting next to him in that hearing that he farted on not only has to smell his ass, but now she will probably get sick and possibly die.


She can't un-remember that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2020)

*Trump Era Maxim: It Doesn't Matter How Great The Car Is If You Can't Drive | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow points out that at the start of the coronavirus pandemic, Donald Trump bragged about the preparedness of the United States. Unfortunately, the incompetence of the Trump administration meant the U.S. could not take advantage of that preparedness.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> That explains the excessive flop sweat, flatulence and oil leak.


He needs a head gasket.


----------



## topcat (Dec 6, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> He needs a head gasket.


Are they still made in that size?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> Are they still made in that size?


Custom


----------



## topcat (Dec 8, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Custom


Ah, okay. Form-a-gasket.


----------



## topcat (Dec 8, 2020)

Georgetown Hospital Staff Saddened By Elderly Patient Repeatedly Insisting He Used To Be America’s Mayor


WASHINGTON—Surveying an enfeebled Rudy Giuliani with a mixture of bewilderment and pity, the Georgetown Hospital staff were reportedly saddened Monday by the elderly patient repeatedly insisting he used to be “America’s mayor.” “A lot of people are pretty far gone by the time they come to us...




www.theonion.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2020)

I see that EU scooped up the 200 million doses, after Trump refused the offer repeatedly. Canada ordered 78 (double doses) million doses of Pfizer's vaccine and enough doses of the 9 other best candidates for every citizen, 38 million immunizations for each. We'll will end up giving away 9 times more than we need or reassign the contracts to others in need, if all of them work and are approved.

Trump is now trying to fuck things up with an executive order, but, he will be gone in 34 days and his executive orders shortly thereafter, Joe will have a sore signing hand for a spell. I expect he might walk from the podium to a large stack of documents and begin signing while Ron is on the phone kicking Donald off of AF1, if he is stupid enough to hold a press conference from there during the inauguration. Kick him to the back of the bus right on national TV, if he refuses to sit in the press section, the SS will drag him there live on national TV. There he will sit freaking out in the midst of reporters who will be hammering him with questions and no escape until the plane lands. 12:01 they will interrupt him in mid lie on live TV and say sir you need to move to the back of the plane now. No consideration should be shown and no honor given, he deserted his post and that post was the inauguration of his successor. Sowing national division during the inauguration should find him left at some deserted airfield in Georgia along with a secret service agent and whatever press wanted to follow him around and hear him whine.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*White House declined Pfizer's offer to secure more Covid-19 vaccine doses: Board member Gottlieb*


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 9, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> That woman sitting next to him at that hearing that he farted on not only has to smell his ass, but now she will probably get sick and possibly die.


She got it also


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2020)

Trump, self-described dealmaker-in-chief, opted not to buy millions of doses of coronavirus vaccine | Salon.com 

*Trump, self-described dealmaker-in-chief, opted not to buy millions of doses of coronavirus vaccine*
*Distribution of coronavirus vaccines in the US will likely be greatly delayed by Trump's misstep*

President Donald Trump ran his 2016 presidential campaign on the promise that he was an expert dealmaker, a political outsider whose expertise lay in the business realm. Yet curiously, the self-described dealmaker-in-chief passed up the chance to purchase millions of doses of Pfizer/BioNTech's novel coronavirus vaccine, a decision that will slow the rate at which Americans can access the vaccine. 

The company made several efforts to convince Trump to purchase more than the 100 million doses of the company's vaccine candidate that it had reserved over the summer for $1.95 billion, according to The New York Times. Yet Trump turned down the offers, which gave other nations like the United Kingdom the opportunity to lock them down first. After Pfizer and BioNTech announced last month that they had seen success in developing their vaccine candidate, and submitted an emergency use authorization request to the Food and Drug Administration (FDA), the Trump administration began talks with the company for more of its vaccine. Yet the company is not sure it can deliver more than the initial 100 million promised doses before the summer of 2021.

Because the vaccine requires two shots to be effective, this means that only 50 million Americans will be able to get the Pfizer vaccine before then, with priority being given to health care workers and residents at nursing homes.

Moncef Slaoui, the official in charge of Operation Warp Speed (the government's vaccine development program), told ABC on Tuesday that the government did not know which vaccine candidates would work and which ones would not.

"No one reasonably would buy more from any one of those vaccines because we didn't know which one would work and which one would be better than the other," Slaoui said.

Scott Gottlieb, a board member of Pfizer who worked as a Food and Drug Administration (FDA) commissioner under Trump, confirmed to CNBC on Tuesday that "Pfizer did offer an additional allotment coming out of that plan, basically the second-quarter allotment, to the US government multiple times." He added that the company did this "as recently as after the interim data came out and we knew this vaccine looked to be effective" and speculated that the Trump administration was "betting that more than one vaccine is going to get authorized and there will be more vaccines on the market .... perhaps [that] could be why they didn't take up that additional 100 [million] option agreement."

Perhaps in response to the news about his administration's failure to get a better deal on Pfizer's vaccine, Trump announced on Tuesday that he is going to sign an executive order stating that Americans will receive priority over other countries in obtaining a coronavirus vaccine. The White House has not offered any specifics on how its executive order will accomplish this, however, and Slaoui told ABC News that he did not know anything about the order's contents. Representatives from Pfizer and Moderna, the other pharmaceutical company to announce a recent coronavirus vaccine breakthrough, declined to attend a White House "Vaccine Summit" event also held on Tuesday, according to STAT News.

A number of people took to Twitter to question the wisdom of Trump's decision to not accept Pfizer's offer.

"Why would the trump administration turn down the opportunity to buy more of the pfizer vaccine," tweeted Molly Jong-Fast, editor at large at The Daily Beast. "What was the thinking here? I'm fascinating by how stupid this is."

Garrett M. Graff, director of the Aspen Institute's Cybersecurity Program, tweeted that "it's hard to imagine more deflating pandemic news than the that Trump administration botched ordering additional doses of the Pfizer vaccine and as many as 100 million Americans will have to wait months longer for a life-saving treatment."

Harvard law professor Laurence Tribe had his own speculative theory, tweeting, "Who among us would be surprised if Trump or some of those close to him had financial interests that accepting Pfizer's offer could have compromised? Isn't that very prospect a devastating indictment of the corrupt family running this administration?"

Writing to Salon, Tribe observed that while "it's well beyond my capacity to conduct any such inquiry. I was careful in my tweet just to raise the question, not to offer an answer. Given the vast web of financial holdings in the Trump orbit, and this president's past history of corrupt dealings, it's a natural question to raise. And my main point was that the very fact such a question would seem plausible with respect to a sitting president is a sad comment on where we find ourselves."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> She got it also


Looks like the vaccination program in Russia will fail. You better hope the same no drinking doesn't apply to our vaccines!  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No drinking for two months after COVID-19 vaccine, Russia says (nypost.com) 

*No drinking for two months after COVID-19 vaccine, Russia tells citizens*

Russian officials are warning citizens to avoid alcohol for two months after receiving the country’s COVID-19 vaccine — tough-to-swallow news for one of the world’s heaviest drinking countries.

The warning came from Russian Deputy Prime Minister Tatiana Golikova, who said in an interview that Russians will have to observe extra precautions during the 42 days it takes for the Sputnik V coronavirus vaccine to become effective.

“[Russians] will have to refrain from visiting crowded places, wear face masks, use sanitizers, minimize contacts and refrain from drinking alcohol or taking immunosuppressant drugs,” Golikova told TASS News Agency.

Anna Popova, the head of Rospotrebnadzor, Russia’s consumer safety watchdog, echoed the sentiments in an interview with Radio Komsomolskaya Pravda, as reported in the Moscow Times.

“It’s a strain on the body. If we want to stay healthy and have a strong immune response, don’t drink alcohol,” she said.

According to the World Health Organization, Russia is the fourth largest consumer of alcohol per person in the world. The average Russian consumes 15.1 litres of alcohol a year, according to the agency.

Russia’s efforts to vaccinate its population began in earnest over the weekend in Moscow. Health authorities in the country estimate that 100,000 people have already been inoculated.

“By the end of the week, all regions of the country will join this campaign,” Golikova said.

Russian health officials say the Sputnik V vaccine is over 90-percent effective, but reports say that medical workers who have taken the shot have come down with COVID-19. Russian President Valdimir Putin has reportedly refused to take it.

Western experts have expressed skepticism at the speed at which the purported vaccine was developed and Russia hasn’t provided any data to back up their claims for the shot.

There have been 2.4 million coronavirus cases recorded in Russia, as well as over 42,000 deaths from the disease.


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like the vaccination program in Russia will fail. You better hope the same no drinking doesn't apply to our vaccines!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> No drinking for two months after COVID-19 vaccine, Russia says (nypost.com)
> 
> ...







Well, looks like you can scratch me off the Covid-19 vaccine list then. No fucking way am I not having 1 beer after I get home from work. Give my vaccine shots to someone else.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump, self-described dealmaker-in-chief, opted not to buy millions of doses of coronavirus vaccine | Salon.com
> 
> *Trump, self-described dealmaker-in-chief, opted not to buy millions of doses of coronavirus vaccine*
> *Distribution of coronavirus vaccines in the US will likely be greatly delayed by Trump's misstep*
> ...


Geez, what a fucking shock!!!!
I mean that carnival barker/liar/bull-shit artist & now Murderer/Assassin (my opinion) Trump has a storied history of being a complete failure as a business man.
How many bankruptcies?
Oh that's right!! Fucking six times (gotta love it  )
Trump Casino=failure
Trump Vodka/Winery's=failure
Trump water=failure
Trump airlines=failure
Trump steaks=failure
Trump University=failure
But nope, the American people choose to elect him to run the most dynamic economy on this Planet.
What did we expect to happen, that all of a sudden he would get his shit together?
Nope, never did/never will happen.
Instead we are literally dying by the hundreds of thousands due to his innate failure as a Human Being and facing a cataclysmic meltdown of our economy.
Who would/could have thunk that would be a possibility?
Well, it is what it is.
No do overs
We fucked ourselves, big time.
Wear a mask/stay as safe as you fucking can/Peace out


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You better hope the same no drinking doesn't apply to our vaccines!


If it does, I'm a dead man.
I'd rather die with a smile on my face


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> She got it also


300,000 dead, the virus ran throughout the White House and not one of those fuckers died. You would think that at least one of the pieces of shit Republicans in Congress or the dipshits working in the west wing would die. No. Herman Caine dies and Stephen Miller lives.

Coroni ain’t nothin to worry about if you have lots of money and power.

Same old fucking shit.....


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 9, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> 300,000 dead, the virus ran throughout the White House and not one of those fuckers died. You would think that at least one of the pieces of shit Republicans in Congress or the dipshits working in the west wing would die. No. Herman Caine dies and Stephen Miller lives.
> 
> Coroni ain’t nothin to worry about if you have lots of money and power.
> 
> Same old fucking shit.....


Until they all leave on January 20th and have to deal with the same medical system as everybody else.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 9, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Custom




blown and foaming at the mouth..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2020)

*TRUMP BLEW IT ON VACCINES. AGAIN. HE PASSED ON 100 MILLION MORE DOSES.*





While thousands of British citizens got the Pfizer vaccine TODAY, all we got was a Trump "White House Vaccine Summit" at which he did not explain why he, the great deal maker, turned down 100,000,000 more doses of the Pfizer Vaccine. He BLEW IT.

Trump also promptly turned the "summit" into a call for the Supreme Court or state legislators or Superman or somebody to have the "courage" to overturn the democratic process and declare him an unelected dictator. As the SCOTUS decision against his bullshit suit in Pennsylvania suggests, he blew THAT too.

Behind the authoritarianism and the insanity, we are reminded again that Trump is a terrible businessman who simply cannot get anything done, except to complain. His imbecility and lack of empathy about the pandemic means thousands more Americans will die unnecessarily - and he and his Troglodyte henchmen should rot in jail for it.


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)

3055 Americans died of Covid 19 yesterday. For my GOP friends, that is like 1.06 Benghazi's every two minutes.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 10, 2020)

3rd wave in the Netherlands started, again amongst the worst in Europe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2020)

Donald has a secret stash of antibodies, they saved his ass and he is using them as power and favors, Rudy wasn't that worried about covid for a reason. So how many thousands of doses of antibodies did Donald steal? How many thousands will die because of this theft? The base won't mind, covid is fake news for many, even if Trump got it, maybe they think that because its killing so many blacks and Hispanics that sacrifices have to be made and efforts to spread it must continue as a biological weapon.

47% of voters are ok with this and Trump wouldn't lose a vote over it, they are far too gone for that, besides not just reality can be faked, history can be too.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trump and Friends Got Coronavirus Care Many Others Couldn’t - The New York Times (nytimes.com)

*Trump and Friends Got Coronavirus Care Many Others Couldn’t*
*Rudolph W. Giuliani became the latest in President Trump’s inner circle to boast about the treatment he received for Covid-19, as hospitals across the country ration care.*

WASHINGTON — Ben Carson, Chris Christie and Donald J. Trump are not the sturdiest candidates to conquer the coronavirus: older, in some cases overweight, male and not particularly fit. Yet all seem to have gotten through Covid-19, and all have gotten an antibody treatment in such short supply that some hospitals and states are doling it out by lottery.

Now Rudolph W. Giuliani, the latest member of President Trump’s inner circle to contract Covid-19, has acknowledged that he received at least two of the same drugs the president received. He even conceded that his “celebrity” status had given him access to care that others did not have.

“If it wasn’t me, I wouldn’t have been put in a hospital frankly,” Mr. Giuliani, the president’s personal lawyer, told WABC radio in New York. “Sometimes when you’re a celebrity, they’re worried if something happens to you they’re going to examine it more carefully, and do everything right.”

Mr. Giuliani’s candid admission once again exposes that Covid-19 has become a disease of the haves and the have-nots. The treatment given to Mr. Trump’s allies is raising alarms among medical ethicists as state officials and health system administrators grapple with gut-wrenching decisions about which patients get antibodies in a system that can only be described as rationing.

“We should not have Chris Christie and Ben Carson — and in the case of Carson with intervention by the president — get access,” said Arthur Caplan, a medical ethicist who works with drug companies on how to ration scarce medicines, referring to the secretary of housing and urban development’s admission that the president “cleared” him for the therapy. “That is not the way to secure public support for difficult rationing systems.”

The treatments — a monoclonal antibody developed by Eli Lilly and a cocktail of two monoclonal antibodies developed by Regeneron — won emergency use authorization, or an E.U.A., from the Food and Drug Administration last month for outpatients with “mild to moderate” disease who are at high risk for progressing to severe disease or for being hospitalized.

With cases soaring, the pool of potential patients is vast.
“One of the challenges is the E.U.A. criteria really are so broad, it could be half of the people with Covid could qualify, but there is clearly not enough,” said Erin Fox, the senior pharmacy director for University of Utah Health, who has helped her state draft criteria to determine who is eligible for the drugs. “Unfortunately, that leaves each hospital or each state to develop their own rationing criteria.”
Even some top officials at the F.D.A. — both career employees and political appointees — have privately expressed concern in recent months that people with connections to the White House appeared to be getting access to the antibody treatments, according to three senior administration officials.
Mr. Giuliani, 76, appeared unaware of the scarcity issues, telling interviewers that politicians have taken masks and business closures too far now that Covid-19 is “a treatable disease.”

In fact, the antibody treatments are so scarce that officials in Utah have developed a ranking system to determine who is most likely to benefit from the drugs, while Colorado is using a lottery system. Dr. Matthew Wynia, director of the Center of Bioethics and Humanities at the University of Colorado, said that giving the powerful access was patently unfair.

“That’s one of the reasons why we decided that we would allocate this only through the state and only through this random allocation process,” he said, “so that no one could get a leg up by virtue of their special connections.”

And there are other complicating factors keeping many people from getting the therapies as well. The infusions must be administered in outpatient settings, but infusion centers, which also care for immune-suppressed cancer patients, are loath to treat people who have an infectious disease. And many emergency rooms are so overrun that they do not have the space.

In Utah, Dr. Fox said her hospital had shipped much of the supply of antibodies to rural hospitals, which had more room. Both she and Dr. Wynia in Colorado expressed concern that the therapies might not be distributed equitably across racial and ethnic lines, with hard-hit minority communities not getting their fair share.

The scarcity is such a problem that the National Academies of Sciences, Engineering and Medicine is holding a session next week to help medical professionals sort their way through rationing questions.

“We’ve been trying to get the word out so that as patients might get a positive test they could get information that they might qualify for treatment, but that only works for people with a lot of resources,” Dr. Fox said.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2020)

Sativied said:


> 3rd wave in the Netherlands started, again amongst the worst in Europe.
> 
> View attachment 4764858
> 
> View attachment 4764859


Wow , that’s surprising I thought they were intelligent ?...... what happened ? 

Earlier in the year the Dutch government adopted a strategy of "intelligent lockdown" that avoided strict national restrictions and did not shut down as much of public life as in many other countries.

At the time Mr Rutte described the Netherlands as a "grown-up country" where people were glad to be "treated as adults".


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2020)

This is a picture of the parking lot in Reno Nevada converted into a Covid overflow ward. Very weird. Those beds look terribly uncomfortable and so close together. The look like the convertible bed to coffin set up. It’s very sad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is a picture of the parking lot in Reno Nevada converted into a Covid overflow ward. Very weird. Those beds look terribly uncomfortable and so close together. The look like the convertible bed to coffin set up. It’s very sad.
> View attachment 4764951


That's the same one they are calling fake news


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is a picture of the parking lot in Reno Nevada converted into a Covid overflow ward. Very weird. Those beds look terribly uncomfortable and so close together. The look like the convertible bed to coffin set up. It’s very sad.
> View attachment 4764951


I can't remember where I saw it, (Newshour, BBC or Amanpour and Co) but somewhere they are using wards again. Everyone there has covid, so no issue with spread. And the socializing seems to help their outcome.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2020)

Trump's last official act will be to fire the entire WH government staff, especially the cleaning staff. The base will be delighted by the news and enthusiastic, not too many will feel enough shame to change.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Expect a White House deep clean when Biden moves in - CNNPolitics 

*Expect a White House deep clean when Biden moves in*

(CNN)When the White House welcomes a new first family it gets a thorough cleaning in the five hours allotted for the turnover. But with a global pandemic raging -- and an outgoing President whose orbit is rife with people shunning public health guidelines and coming down with Covid-19, this January 20 is expected to include a deeper, more exhaustive cleaning, according to a White House official.

It's one of many changes expected around how the White House operates when President-elect Joe Biden takes over. His campaign has diligently modeled public health guidelines with mask wearing and social distancing even as he campaigned against outgoing President Donald Trump, who instead held large rallies packed with people, many of whom did not wear masks.

While there are not "firm plans" for execution, the agency in charge of things, the General Services Administration, is handling what will be a "thorough disinfecting and cleansing" of every surface in the 55,000 square foot mansion.
Rugs and window treatments, if kept, will also be deep-cleaned, according to the official. The executive residence will be deep-cleaned and likely sprayed "in the same manner as the West Wing and the rest of the White House has been since Covid regulations and guidelines were implemented months ago."

The official said the details of the cleanser and timing of rounds of cleansing, and how many, are all questions for the GSA.

In November, after at least two outbreaks of Covid-19 occurred in the White House, one affecting the first family, GSA contracted a company to regularly "mist" disinfectant cleaner throughout the interior.
Press have witnessed some of the current cleaning, which involve staff in full hazmat-looking suits misting widely used areas such as the briefing room.

These misters are now a frequent and welcome presence to those who work in the building, as science has determined the highly contagious coronavirus can linger on surfaces, as well as be passed through air.
The misters, and the cleaners, will have to tackle the White House's 132 rooms, which consist of 16 bedrooms, 35 bathrooms, six levels of the residence, 412 doors, 147 windows, 28 fireplaces, 8 staircases and at least three elevators.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's the same one they are calling fake news


I saw it on cnn this morning . Is it really fake?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> If it does, I'm a dead man.
> I'd rather die with a smile on my face


I think you'll be ok, about the same as drinking with the flu, but the side effects if any only last for a day. I dunno for sure, but the mRNA vaccines might be safer in this regard than an adenovirus based vaccine, but I'm sure you'll be told if before you get the jab. IMHO cut back for a day or two and just maintain an even strain, better than covid, it's hard to drink while intubated. Just do your best to stay safe for a couple of months, the latest news is a single dose of the mRNA vaccines confers significant immunity 70% or better and there is talk of stretching the vaccines by using single doses initially with healthy healthcare workers and doubling the low risk ones covered.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I saw it on cnn this morning . Is it really fake?


It's real enough, but there are some who continue to spread the lie, they are no better than murders. CNN and all the mainstream media are telling the absolute truth about this pandemic anything else is murdering bullshit and it's people like you that they are looking to murder or work to death. I don't think there will be many republicans left in the healthcare community after Trump, but there are idiots everywhere. You don't live through this kind of shit without it changing you and causing enough nightmares to last a lifetime.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow , that’s surprising I thought they were intelligent ?...... what happened ?
> 
> Earlier in the year the Dutch government adopted a strategy of "intelligent lockdown" that avoided strict national restrictions and did not shut down as much of public life as in many other countries.
> 
> At the time Mr Rutte described the Netherlands as a "grown-up country" where people were glad to be "treated as adults".


I can only speculate. It’s not me, I can tell you that. My wife and I both work from home, I do groceries late in the evening when there’s barely any people outside. I started using hand sanitizers and wearing masks since late Feb. People looking at me like I was nuts, even was refused service at a gas station once. Now masks are mandatory for everyone in public spaces, bars and restaurants have been closed again for quite a while already. 

You basically already answered part of “what happened?”. Rutte also described NL as slightly anarchic, and said he liked that. Liberal isn’t just a political flavor for him. We historically suck at following rules, orders, and laws. They are all considered to be mere guidelines, even when our own lives depend on it, let alone some strangers like our neighbors. Which can be a good thing when the Germans, the Spanish, the Italians (romans), Napoleon himselfs, or the church wants to dictate the rules, but freedom in today’s covid context comes with a level of responsibility many people just can’t handle, and it only takes a few bad apples to spoil the bunch. Though I’m not sure that’s what’s going on. Seems many people who carefully follow the rules still get infected.

This almost Pavlov-ish opinionated and defiant behavior is expected to become a challenge with vaccinations too. Otherwise rational people who know covid is real and dangerous, aren’t religious, tried many types of drugs bought from sketchy folks in dark alleys, are suddenly very skeptical when it comes to vaccines.

Rutte is smart though, very smart. They guy is like a machine. No relationship, completely dedicated to his job, and the best talker. Up to a point where it becomes sneaky. In a battle of wits, he’d beat any other leader in the world. He knows if he were to more forcefully tell us what to do, he might just reach the opposite, he wouldn’t get reelected, and he would have to admit his ideas of liberalism (people can and should take care of themselves without a government holding their hands) isn’t a great approach for every situation.

To show how far he takes that, the sole reason for a massive nearly 2 trillion euro covid stimulus package from the EU still being stuck after months, is because Rutte wanted to add a clause that Hungary and Poland stop their fascist ways before they get a cent. Just days ago they agreed, adding their condition the european court is involved. That and conditions about economic reforms made NL more unpopular than ever. From south to east europe, many wished we’d catch covid and die. 

It’s not like covid-deniers and vaccine conspiracies is a big thing here though. The mask mandate is just a few weeks old, but 6feet distance has been a rule since march. Hand sanitizers in every store. Many people working from home. Schools still open (weren’t during that “intelligent lockdown”). Religious gatherings only up to 30 people. No more than 3 visitors at home. Everytime the rules change they work for a week or two and then people get tired of following them. Pretty much everyone follows the mask mandate though.

In practice what happens is that as long as there are plenty of IC beds available people aren’t scared enough to care enough. Hospitalizations and death rates are still far below what they were during the first wave. 

Sweden took an even more loose approach and when comparing to other countries, the waves occur at different times, but in the end it doesn’t seem to make much of a difference both in terms of infections. At least not enough that could also be explained by population density and other factors. Perhaps in a decade or so we’ll know why.

Basically we’re the opposite of Taiwan, where they don’t accept the virus, have huge fines, yet now get to have major parties again.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2020)

Sativied said:


> I can only speculate. It’s not me, I can tell you that. My wife and I both work from home, I do groceries late in the evening when there’s barely any people outside. I started using hand sanitizers and wearing masks since late Feb. People looking at me like I was nuts, even was refused service at a gas station once. Now masks are mandatory for everyone in public spaces, bars and restaurants have been closed again for quite a while already.
> 
> You basically already answered part of “what happened?”. Rutte also described NL as slightly anarchic, and said he liked that. Liberal isn’t just a political flavor for him. We historically suck at following rules, orders, and laws. They are all considered to be mere guidelines, even when our own lives depend on it, let alone some strangers like our neighbors. Which can be a good thing when the Germans, the Spanish, the Italians (romans), Napoleon himselfs, or the church wants to dictate the rules, but freedom in today’s covid context comes with a level of responsibility many people just can’t handle, and it only takes a few bad apples to spoil the bunch. Though I’m not sure that’s what’s going on. Seems many people who carefully follow the rules still get infected.
> 
> ...


I don’t see what’s so complicated about all this. I have been doing the steps now for 10
Months. I drive to work , put on the mask, clock in, wash my hands , gloves on ,disinfect the entire work area. All the counters , door knobs, light switch plates , keyboards , phone and mouse and everything that could have been touched. Fresh start . When working with patients , wash hands put on a face shield and gown and gloves . Work fast and No one in the building is maskless. Stay 6 feet away at all times possible. End of shift, Wash handsClock out , get in car, take off mask, go directly home . Strip clothes off , wash them and take a shower. Repeat. My bubble is small. Just me and my husband. No socializing, no traveling. The only things we do are at home or go for a walk, run or hike. It’s not that hard. I haven’t gotten the virus although plenty of my colleagues have . You slip and you pay the price. You dumb and you pay the price. I am not willing to risk it. I know how it’s transferred and there is no way I am getting it. When I have to use a door handle without a glove I use my long shirt sleeve pulled down over my hand or my elbow to push the door open. Pay attention to what you touch and immediately wash your hands or use hand sanitizer until you can wash your hands. I have been doing it so long no it’s second nature . Stay way from maskless people. Just walk away.
the “intelligent way “in the Netherlands didn’t prepare them for the winter. Not very smart if you ask me. Now they are playing catch up on how this is done correctly. They are rookies when a lot of us in the USA are experts at this at this point . I actually can’t even imagine the day I won’t be following my routine at work.
Good Luck.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t see what’s so complicated about all this. I have been doing the steps now for 10
> Months. I drive to work , put on the mask, clock in, wash my hands , gloves on ,disinfect the entire work area. All the counters , door knobs, light switch plates , keyboards , phone and mouse and everything that could have been touched. Fresh start . When working with patients , wash hands put on a face shield and gown and gloves . Work fast and No one in the building is maskless. Stay 6 feet away at all times possible. End of shift, Wash handsClock out , get in car, take off mask, go directly home . Strip clothes off , wash them and take a shower. Repeat. My bubble is small. Just me and my husband. No socializing, no traveling. The only things we do are at home or go for a walk, run or hike. It’s not that hard. I haven’t gotten the virus although plenty of my colleagues have . You slip and you pay the price. You dumb and you pay the price. I am not willing to risk it. I know how it’s transferred and there is no way I am getting it. When I have to use a door handle without a glove I use my long shirt sleeve pulled down over my hand or my elbow to push the door open. Pay attention to what you touch and immediately wash your hands or use hand sanitizer until you can wash your hands. I have been doing it so long no it’s second nature . Stay way from maskless people. Just walk away.
> the “intelligent way “in the Netherlands didn’t prepare them for the winter. Not very smart if you ask me. Now they are playing catch up on how this is done correctly. They are rookies when a lot of us in the USA are experts at this at this point . I actually can’t even imagine the day I won’t be following my routine at work.
> Good Luck.


Your careful and intelligent responsible behavior sums up what Rutte expected from people during the intelligent lockdown, and is what most of us did during the first wave. Most still do, but not consisted enough. As soon as the curve goes down, people become more careless and it goes up again.

Despite the whole way he brought it, including the name, short of a full lockdown we had and have very similar rules to other countries that have better results. So it’s not a matter of lack of expertise (and the USA overall is statistically doing even worse so probably not the best example of how it’s done correctly), we look carefully at other countries too, and decisions are based heavily on input of scientists and medical experts. The problem is all the resulting rules aren’t effective when not enough people actually change their behavior for more than a couple of weeks. There’s also a lack of enforcement, fines are low and people get away with a warning. In Germany and many other nearby countries fines are higher and some even have jail sentences. The mistake Rutte made and continues to make is insisting enough people in NL can be responsible adult enough to do what you and I have been doing for the past 10 months. If not for themselves, for the sake of others. Turns out not enough people are, Who would have thought... well, I did, cause “idiots everywhere“. Good luck to you too, stay healthy!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2020)

Sativied said:


> Your careful and intelligent responsible behavior sums up what Rutte expected from people during the intelligent lockdown, and is what most of us did during the first wave. Most still do, but not consisted enough. As soon as the curve goes down, people become more careless and it goes up again.
> 
> Despite the whole way he brought it, including the name, short of a full lockdown we had and have very similar rules to other countries that have better results. So it’s not a matter of lack of expertise (and the USA overall is statistically doing even worse so probably not the best example of how it’s done correctly), we look carefully at other countries too, and decisions are based heavily on input of scientists and medical experts. The problem is all the resulting rules aren’t effective when not enough people actually change their behavior for more than a couple of weeks. There’s also a lack of enforcement, fines are low and people get away with a warning. In Germany and many other nearby countries fines are higher and some even have jail sentences. The mistake Rutte made and continues to make is insisting enough people in NL can be responsible adult enough to do what you and I have been doing for the past 10 months. If not for themselves, for the sake of others. Turns out not enough people are, Who would have thought... well, I did, cause “idiots everywhere“. Good luck to you too, stay healthy!


The whole “ we are in this altogether “ is a joke. It’s a nice idea but not a reality. It only takes a few non compliant groups to reek wildfire spread .Being a healthcare provider and working this entire pandemic I have been through so many ups and downs and so much disappointment from my boss and colleagues and leadership of my state and the president it’s been so very disappointing. I don’t get upset anymore and I don’t expect anything but the worse behavior from everyone I encounter. All myself and husband can do is protect ourselves from everyone else and in turn we protect my colleagues and patients with no ill feelings or resentment.
How it’s handled is a cultural thing and the USA has a culture of ignorance and naivete fueled by President Trumps irresponsibility .
I have a friends and family in Amsterdam and was told about the lax mask wearing . That’s failed leadership. Just wearing a mask on mass transit ain’t going to cut it.
The testing here is only to conclude you are positive but it’s 3 days for results so people are walking around positive and spreading all over the place . Then once positive your out for quarantine for 10 days and back at work without another test and still very likely spreading when returning. The only safety net is the mask and distance and washing your hands.
hopefully both your country and mine will have stricter enforcement in the near future but by that time the most death and damage will have already occurred unnecessarily . All we can hope for is the vaccine will save our asses.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2020)

so they were able to pass The Cares Act however, with the very same Congress, somehow can't pass the exact same thing for The Heroes Act.

the..exact..same..law makers.









Hawley introduces bill for second round of stimulus checks


Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) on Thursday introduced legislation to provide a second round of stimulus checks to most Americans as negotiations on a larger coronavirus relief package struggle …




thehill.com





anyone?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2020)

Never a country fan, just a background presence in my live for me, a marker of change and of personal tragedy. I wonder how many hearts Charlie opened up among those who needed it most? One more victim of covid and Trump.

When ya play music with someone, you have to connect and there are few racists among musicians of any note.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charley Pride: Country music legend dies at 86 - CNN

(CNN)Country music legend Charley Pride died Saturday at age 86, a representative for the singer announced.

Pride died in Dallas of complications from Covid-19, the release said.
Born on March 18, 1934, in Sledge, Mississippi, the singer was a sharecropper's son who rose to become country music's first black superstar.

His baritone voice was featured on more than 50 Top 10 country hits and he was the first Black member of the Country Music Hall of Fame.

He fell in love with the genre while listening to Grand Ole Opry radio shows in his youth.

But his first swing at professional success came when he played Negro League baseball at 16, eventually becoming an all-star player.

Pride sang in music clubs in his spare time but decided to make it a full-time endeavor after a failed tryout with the New York Mets.

Pride arrived in Nashville in 1963 and was eventually signed to RCA Records in 1965 by country guitarist and record executive Chet Atkins.

His first single, 1967's "Just Between You and Me," broke into the Top 10 on country charts and garnered Pride his first Grammy nomination. Pride quit his job at a Missouri smelting plant and embarked on a career that spanned more than four decades.

Between 1967 and 1987, Pride had 52 Top 10 country hits, won Grammy awards, and became RCA Records' top-selling country artist, his representative said.

Pride's early singles were released without mention of his race or a photo of him.
"We're not color blind yet, but we've advanced a few paces along the path and I like to think I've contributed something to that process," Pride wrote in his memoir.

Some of Pride's biggest hits include "Is Anybody Goin' to San Antone" and "Just Between You and Me." In 1971, his recording of "Kiss an Angel Good Mornin'" became his biggest hit, reaching No. 1 on the country charts and crossing over to No. 21 on the Billboard Hot 100.

Pride was inducted into the Grand Ole Opry in 1993 and the Country Music Hall of Fame in 2000.

His final performance was on November 11 when he received the Country Music Association's lifetime achievement award at the annual CMA Awards show. He performed "Kiss An Angel Good Mornin'" with Jimmie Allen at the event, though several other groups skipped the show due to positive Covid-19 tests or exposure.

Fellow country music legend Dolly Parton paid tribute to Pride on Twitter, calling him one of her "dearest and oldest friends."

"It's even worse to know that he passed away from COVID-19," Parton wrote. "What a horrible, horrible virus. Charley, we will always love you."

Pride is survived by his wife, Ebby Rozene Cohran Pride, three children, five grandchildren, and two grandchildren, his representative said.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2020)

Well known people are succumbing in recent days. Maybe some of trump’s shine will dull in the next horrid weeks. He seems to have had some kind of psychic break in early November.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 13, 2020)

In a very short period of time.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 13, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4767789


God you are such a jackass.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> God you are such a jackass.


Thanks!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 13, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was just headed into my morning meditation as well!
> View attachment 4748910


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2020)

Everyone loves a little ass, no one likes a Smart Ass.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Everyone loves a little ass, no one likes a Smart Ass.


Haha. My father always said this.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 14, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hopefully both your country and mine will have stricter enforcement in the near future but by that time the most death and damage will have already occurred unnecessarily .


Lockdown in NL starts at midnight, ends on Jan 19. Our neighbor Germany announced a lockdown last week. Last time they did and we didn’t, many of them came over here. With christmas and new years eve coming up that’s not an option this time. It appears black friday caused a major bump in infections, which is stupid cause we don’t even have thanksgiving.... ugh...


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 14, 2020)

Sativied said:


> Lockdown in NL starts at midnight, ends on Jan 19. Our neighbor Germany announced a lockdown last week. Last time they did and we didn’t, many of them came over here. With christmas and new years eve coming up that’s not an option this time. It appears black friday caused a major bump in infections, which is stupid cause we don’t even have thanksgiving.... ugh...


So what will happen to you if you disobey orders to lockdown?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 14, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> So what will happen to you if you disobey orders to lockdown?


Do you mean besides increasing the chance of picking up a devastating airborne virus?


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 14, 2020)

Scientists warn of new coronavirus variant spreading across Europe | Free to read


Genetic mutation that originated in Spain transmitted by returning holidaymakers, researchers find




www.ft.com


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Do you mean besides increasing the chance of picking up a devastating airborne virus?


Admit it, you ask mommy to shine a light under your bed to make sure there's no monsters hiding there before she tucks you in don't you ?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 14, 2020)

*Disney World was digitally adding masks onto maskless parkgoers in ride photos*






Rob Roy said:


> Admit it, you ask mommy to shine a light under your bed to make sure there's no monsters hiding there before she tucks you in don't you ?


*seriously**?*
sob boy, never shy about revealing his miserably, shit filled beliefs and the imagination of a cowering, broken child.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4767789


*You are no better than a murdering asshole, disinformation kills and this puts blood on your hands.* @potroast RIU needs to remove disinformation that murders American citizens. Back it up with facts, the Russians are running an anti vaccination disinformation program against America and this useful idiot is doing the work of a hostile foreign power. Is RIU more ethical than twitter and Facebook who ether remove or label such stupidity? Covid will kill over a half million Americans and Rob is helping it do it, you are in the midst of a national catastrophe. This is like shouting fire in a crowded theater when there is none and even in the USA that is illegal.

Rob whines about his "rights", but never about his responsibilities, just like every selfish asshole I've seen whine about wearing a mask to protect others, including the healthcare workers who will try to save his miserable ass. Rob is a moral moron as well as an intellectual one, he has gone from being a harmless fool to being a dangerous one.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *You are no better than a murdering asshole, disinformation kills and this puts blood on your hands.* @potroast RIU needs to remove disinformation that murders American citizens. Back it up with facts, the Russians are running an anti vaccination disinformation program against America and this useful idiot is doing the work of a hostile foreign power. Is RIU more ethical than twitter and Facebook who ether remove or label such stupidity? Covid will kill over a half million Americans and Rob is helping it do it, you are in the midst of a national catastrophe. This is like shouting fire in a crowded theater when there is none and even in the USA that is illegal.
> 
> Rob whines about his "rights", but never about his responsibilities, just like every selfish asshole I've seen whine about wearing a mask to protect others, including the healthcare workers who will try to save his miserable ass. Rob is a moral moron as well as an intellectual one, he has gone from being a harmless fool to being a dangerous one.


I read something about 85% of people that get covid report wearing masks all the time. 

Would you like a tissue and a minute to compose yourself ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 14, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> *Disney World was digitally adding masks onto maskless parkgoers in ride photos*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768310
> ...


That's not a very good argument. 

If you want to wear a mask, go ahead. If you want people that come to your property, (assuming you aren't government affiliated) that should be your call. Choice is what makes people free.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 14, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> So what will happen to you if you disobey orders to lockdown?


Roughly $100 fine if you do it in groups of more than 2 people from same home, which was aleady the case for a few months. Can still go out to jog or walk the dog for example. The biggest change is closing non-essential stores and schools and musea etc. Restaurants and bars were already closed. With the crappy weather this time of year it’s not a major issue for most except for shopping.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> I read something about 85% of people that get covid report wearing masks all the time.
> 
> Would you like a tissue and a minute to compose yourself ?


I'd like a peer reviewed study posted by someone with brains enough to understand statistical analysis, that ain't you. Do you have anything to say about covid that doesn't involve murdering American citizens with disinformation, cause I haven't seen it. It might be time for the monkey to go, but that's the ADMINS call. I figure RIU is better than twitter and Facebook and they have banned people for less and can change the TOS at will. If it were my call you'd be history and you'd be history on most other platforms, except the parlor where I'm sure you already have an account.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 14, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Admit it, you ask mommy to shine a light under your bed to make sure there's no monsters hiding there before she tucks you in don't you ?


Nope, if there is a monster under my bed it is likely a 160 pound dog whose bone rolled under it.

You like trying to shame people into believing your cult leader's lies? Kind of makes you seem like a controlling dick. Especially with how much you like to pretend you are against anything and everything that places boundaries on people. 

The whole do as I say not as I do vibe is thick with you.



Rob Roy said:


> I read something about 85% of people that get covid report wearing masks all the time.
> 
> Would you like a tissue and a minute to compose yourself ?


And we are supposed to just believe what you 'read' when your last link was to a nazi conspiracy theorist? 

Your anti-masking trolling is bullshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> That's not a very good argument.
> 
> If you want to wear a mask, go ahead. If you want people that come to your property, (assuming you aren't government affiliated) that should be your call. Choice is what makes people free.


Hate and disinformation turn them into slaves, not democratically elected governments. You to have a choice, grab your gun, do yourself and make it a final one. I have no problem with making the suggestion either, it's just math, you dead= more lives saved, it's the same formula I use with Trump. It's how you reduce a moral question to an ethical one, and in your case the call ain't hard to make.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 14, 2020)

tRUmptards like rob only need to here someone say something to believe it, not interested in facts, it's about feelings.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2020)

Most trump supporters think the fucker is honest and truthful. Okay


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2020)

“I read somewhere”


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 14, 2020)

"People are saying" might be my favorite.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 14, 2020)

So what do you think about that @Rob Roy ? In some European countries they beat you up for disobeying lockdown rules and/or you need a pass to show it’s work related. While I don’t agree with your radical ideas of anarchism (nor your flawed mask logic(, it is an interesting point of view as it is one of the two extreme sides between which most governments try to find a balance. People in NL are quick to refer to fascism and nazi gestapo shit with even the slightest enforcement of rules (“fur ihre Sicherheit”is what the nazis said, for your own safety is what the governments say now). Just as Americans, we’re a bunch of Braveheart wannabees who value our freedom. But we also value life just enough to do the things that seem obvious sound approaches to a life and health threatening virus. I’m not happy with the lockdown even though practically I don’t terribly mind cause it doesn’t change my planning much (still 3 visitors allowed with Xmas) but I rather save my resistance for the time it matters and is necessary instead of doing the cry fascism thing now and waste ammo. So far it’s been pretty democratic here. We didn’t get a mask mandate till most people wanted it, same with lockdown. Most people have been asking for more strict measures for a while.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 14, 2020)

Los Angeles has only 56 ICU beds available and Orange county has none, fuck tRUmp.


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd like a peer reviewed study posted by someone with brains enough to understand statistical analysis, that ain't you. Do you have anything to say about covid that doesn't involve murdering American citizens with disinformation, cause I haven't seen it. It might be time for the monkey to go, but that's the ADMINS call. I figure RIU is better than twitter and Facebook and they have banned people for less and can change the TOS at will. If it were my call you'd be history and you'd be history on most other platforms, except the parlor where I'm sure you already have an account.


I saw a chart like this one when I went in to get my new glasses a couple three weeks ago. I liked it a lot. Simple and easy to understand. Not sure if it's peer reviewed or not, but it does impress that the biggest benefit of mask wearing is for folks who are covid carriers and don't realize it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2020)

Here too
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Coronavirus: First COVID-19 vaccines administered in Canada*





Canada is finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel as the first COVID-19 vaccines were administered in Canada on Monday. 

In Ontario, the first vaccines were given to long-term care workers and will continue to be doled out to those considered high risk to the virus. But the overall delivery of the vaccine to the Canadian public is unlikely to begin until 2021. Eric Sorensen reports on the process unfolding in Ontario. 

Quebec was the other province to see vaccines administered on Monday, with long-term care homes seeing the first doses. The Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine needs to be kept ultra cold and was deemed too complex to move vaccinations beyond inside hospitals in many jurisdictions. 

But Quebec overcame that and as Mike Armstrong explains, some of the most vulnerable Quebecers are the first to be protected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2020)

injinji said:


> I saw a chart like this one when I went in to get my new glasses a couple three weeks ago. I liked it a lot. Simple and easy to understand. Not sure if it's peer reviewed or not, but it does impress that the biggest benefit of mask wearing is for folks who are covid carriers and don't realize it.


N95 masks protect healthcare workers who work in a sea of infection. In Canada they they now recommend a three layer mask and if you are vulnerable an N95 is recommended. There have been new studies done on mask wearing that indicate they offer substantial protection from infection, depending on the quality of course. I haven't looked into it too closely though for sometime, masks are a good idea for protection of others and oneself, especially an N95 with a surgical mask over it as a prefilter. Avoiding social contact or indoor spaces does more good though, a mask shows you care about others, including the healthcare workers who are at the end of their rope. Like Trump, masks are a good way to find out who the assholes in your life are.


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> N95 masks protect healthcare workers who work in a sea of infection. In Canada they they now recommend a three layer mask and if you are vulnerable an N95 is recommended. There have been new studies done on mask wearing that indicate they offer substantial protection from infection, depending on the quality of course. I haven't looked into it too closely though for sometime, masks are a good idea for protection of others and oneself, especially an N95 with a surgical mask over it as a prefilter. Avoiding social contact or indoor spaces does more good though, a mask shows you care about others, including the healthcare workers who are at the end of their rope. Like Trump, masks are a good way to find out who the assholes in your life are.


There is a good real world study on mask wearing. Emirates Airlines require 100% testing and mask wearing on their flights. The tests are not rapid, so some people do travel with covid. But they are able to see how many people on the planes caught if from those positive travelers. Here's the story from NPR.









Do Masks On Plane Flights Really Cut Your Risk Of Catching COVID-19?


On an eight-hour Emirates flight, with mask-wearing enforced, a whopping 27 coronavirus-positive people boarded the plane in Dubai. Guess how many passengers got infected?




www.npr.org


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 15, 2020)

Looks like you have to be in the inner circle to get the special cocktail.









White House Official Recovers From Severe Covid-19, Friend Says


A White House official who fell ill with Covid-19 in September is recovering after three months in the hospital, though he lost his right foot and lower leg in his battle against the virus, according to a friend.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 15, 2020)

I didn't know what to with this or where to place it, but it is important in my mind that it be noticed/remembered, so I'm placing it here.
2020 sucked on so many levels, but in the future there lies Hope, right?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 15, 2020)

Sativied said:


> So what do you think about that @Rob Roy ? In some European countries they beat you up for disobeying lockdown rules and/or you need a pass to show it’s work related.


Slaves needed passes to travel too, didn't they ? 

It will only end when people rise up.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2020)

Some people have known oppression and others just throw words around.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 15, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Slaves needed passes to travel too, didn't they ?
> 
> It will only end when people rise up.
> 
> View attachment 4769437


I know it might not seem all that revolutionary, but America did just rise up and pushed out a tyrant.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I know it might not seem all that revolutionary, but America did just rise up and pushed out a tyrant.
> 
> View attachment 4769472



Hating Trump might make sense. Loving Biden because he isn't Trump will come with unintended consequences. 

Both are idiots, enjoy your new master.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2020)

The right is where Cult of Personality resides.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 15, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Hating Trump might make sense. Loving Biden because he isn't Trump will come with unintended consequences.
> 
> Both are idiots, enjoy your new master.


Your absolutism is flawed.


----------



## printer (Dec 15, 2020)

Have been avoiding this thread as there is too much to catch up on. But since you are on lockdowns we have our own going in Manitoba. They have shown a graph of infections. We were as high a count per 100,000 as any of the worst states. As you can see the direction we are heading in has changed. And this is with a government dead set (sorry) against taking drastic measures. 







I talked to a buddy of mine that works in our largest hospital. He had a list of wards that have been changed to covid wards, it shocked me. I have been keeping up with what was happening in the US and our area and knew our ICU's wer close to maximum but the amount of not quite that sick but in hospital made an impression.

As I have said I try to educate some of your NewsMax brethren in the hope of a few will get it. There was an article about the security manager at the White House getting the virus and losing a toe and part of the leg. Of course there was the unbelievers saying he had previous conditions and just happened to have the virus at the same time. I told them that the virus destabilizes the body and messes up with any precondition. 

I said he probably lost it because of blood clots (the virus does that also) and diabetics are susceptible to problems in their extremities. Of course they blamed it on being diabetic, no way it could be blood clots. Anyway found a good medical paper and afterward a couple sort of layman's version of it. 









A Supercomputer Analyzed Covid-19 — and an Interesting New Theory Has Emerged


A closer look at the Bradykinin hypothesis




elemental.medium.com













Supercomputer Tapped Into COVID's-19 Mind - News about Energy Storage, Batteries, Climate Change and the Environment


Much food for thought emerged when the Oak Ridge supercomputer tapped into COVID-19’s mind. We shall watch this story with interest.




www.upsbatterycenter.com





An image of what the virus can do. Not all there is to it but where these researchers were heading with it.







Thought some here would find it informative.


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2020)

Here is how the two mRNA vaccines rolling out work and why the medical community is so exited about the technology. Less than 2 minutes to find out how they work and why they are different than other traditional vaccines, with potentially fewer side effects or adverse reactions than most other vaccine approaches. It's just an mRNA strand that makes the required spike proteins using your cell's machinery, nothing else and it is packaged and stabilized inside of a fat bubble. If you are unsure about this new vaccine and reluctant, have a peek.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Covid-19: understanding mRNA vaccines | AFP*





Hopes for massive vaccination campaigns against Covid-19, which should begin before the end of the year, were reinforced by the announcement of a third vaccine. Two of these vaccines are based on "messenger RNA" technology. How do these vaccines work?


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Some people have known oppression and others just throw words around.


Right, if this guy is from the states, he has no fuckin idea what true oppression is, no idea. smfh


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 16, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> I read something about 85% of people that get covid report wearing masks all the time.
> 
> Would you like a tissue and a minute to compose yourself ?


"I read something" lmao!

You realize that my mask protects you and your mask protects me? I can wear a mask all day but if the fucker next to me isnt, my chance of getting it is still really high. Now if both of us wear them the chances of that are cut considerably. Not to mention, yeah masks are nice, but wearing the correct type is just as important. So your "logic" is flawed as always. Troll


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's the same one they are calling fake news


If someone called it "fake news" then more then likely its true and its just a way to dismiss it in its entirely without any real thought


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 16, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> "I read something" lmao!
> 
> You realize that my mask protects you and your mask protects me? I can wear a mask all day but if the fucker next to me isnt, my chance of getting it is still really high. Now if both of us wear them the chances of that are cut considerably. Not to mention, yeah masks are nice, but wearing the correct type is just as important. So your "logic" is flawed as always. Troll


You’re wasting your breath and time with Bob. He doesn’t give a fuck about anyone but himself.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 16, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> If someone called it "fake news" then more then likely its true and its just a way to dismiss it in its entirely without any real thought


Although I think of it as a block for people to point out actual fake news with 'fake news'. 

I think of it like the propagandists wanted to take the words power away.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 16, 2020)

Right wing fucks always projecting on and accusing those people they hate, while doing the exact shit they are accusing others of doing. Gives cover to themselves and serves to inoculate the public if they are accused. General strategy of Limbaugh, Beck and that little fucker, Tucker for decades.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 16, 2020)

Don't want rain on anyones parade about the vaccines but you should read this and temper expectations. They may be a band-aid and not a cure, too little is known about covid-19 and the length of natural or vaccine immunity and whether these vaccines stop infection.










Threader - Good threads every day


Welcome to Threader, a place to read and discover stories and knowledge from Twitter. Get a selection of good threads every day.




threader.app


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Although I think of it as a block for people to point out actual fake news with 'fake news'.
> 
> I think of it like the propagandists wanted to take the words power away.


I trying to use other terms, like professional media or respectable media, it takes conscious effort to avoid mainstream media, but there is nothin inherently wrong with the term. Just like liberal, nothing wrong with that either, when someone calls you a libertard, ask them what they have against liberty. Someone deliberately decontextualized the word it means "socialist" to many morons, or more often it is intended as an insult, fascist do that when they want to kill an idea.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I trying to use other terms, like professional media or respectable media, it takes conscious effort to avoid mainstream media, but there is nothin inherently wrong with the term. Just like liberal, nothing wrong with that either, when someone calls you a libertard, ask them what they have against liberty. Someone deliberately decontextualized the word it means "socialist" to many morons, or more often it is intended as an insult, fascist do that when they want to kill an idea.


What do you mean by 'media'?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't want rain on anyones parade about the vaccines but you should read this and temper expectations. They may be a band-aid and not a cure, too little is known about covid-19 and the length of natural or vaccine immunity and whether these vaccines stop infection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If everybody is vaccinated or has been infected once, it could turn into something no more serious than other human cold coronaviruses. There are early indications that the mRNA vaccines reduce contagion and symptoms of those who do become sick and protection starts as soon as 10 days after inoculation, but the older you are the longer immunity takes. We simply don't know how long immunity lasts for this vaccine the data thus far indicates it will be for awhile. It could become part of the annual flu vaccine in the future and future influenza vaccines will probably be mRNA based too. They can package more than one kind of mRNA strand inside those fat bubbles. 95% effective vaccines are rare and this is an indication of a robust immune response and good "training" of the immune system. We will see, science will have some breathing room once this vaccine gets rolled out and there will be no shortage of bucks for future work.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 16, 2020)

I've seen too many videos posted by doctors and nurses working the covid wards to believe much coming out of the large media outlets. One thing that disturbed me was they talked like it was common knowledge that many are becoming infected a second time and that the second infection usually was worse than the first.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> What do you mean by 'media'?


Print, video and audio from whatever source, social media algorithms most often drive people to these media sources or present them. Anybody with a cellphone can make videos and we all have a publishing house at our finger tips with a PC. Sources of information and narratives of events are more important than ever, so professional sources are the only ones to be trusted, journalistic or scientific, science has a lot of reputable reporting and a lot of trash published, just like politics. 

In science though we follow the journey of discovery, the successes and failures until proper causation studies indicate the truth of the matter. In some areas of science like medicine there are competing interests in emergency situations and biases easily creep into emotionally charged situations, hence double blinded studies that try to determine causation, not correlation. Other areas of science use different approaches, double blind studies are not used in physics much, math and data confirmed by peers is the method used. Not too many people get emotional about particle physics and it is seldom mentioned in politics, except for funding grants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I've seen too many videos posted by doctors and nurses working the covid wards to believe much coming out of the large media outlets. One thing that disturbed me was they talked like it was common knowledge that many are becoming infected a second time and that the second infection usually was worse than the first.


I'll wait for the data, if there is an issue there are plenty of people studying it right now. The data we do have appears to indicate immunity will last long enough for science to get a better grip on it. I figure immunity will last for a year minimum, but that is just my own opinion based on my reading of the data and expert opinion. Right now we are in the middle of the crises and these folks are under a lot of stress, in the middle of a firestorm. We can afford to wait for the data on this one, we have a solution in hand now and it should do until we come up with something better, if required.

The 1918 pandemic went away after a few years without a vaccine, though it killed many before it did, with global vaccination, this one could too.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 16, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't want rain on anyones parade about the vaccines but you should read this and temper expectations. They may be a band-aid and not a cure, too little is known about covid-19 and the length of natural or vaccine immunity and whether these vaccines stop infection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm curious how they came up with the 95% effective rate. If the 95% number comes from the percentage of people that were given the vaccine but never developed covid that can be misleading. That number merely comes from people that were given the vaccine that have not contracted covid. That may or may not be due to the vaccine. It could also be because they were never exposed to the virus and would be covid free even without the vaccine. 

This entire process has been politicized and rushed through just to get something out there to inject people with. Already they are finding different strains of covid. They have no idea if any of the current vaccines will work for the new variants out there. Just like with a flu shot. They say things like "It doesn't work for the new strain but take one anyway". 


*Will I get COVID-19 if I participate in a trial?*
No. None of the vaccines will infect you with COVID-19. *We also won’t expose you to or give you COVID-19 after the vaccinations*. However, some people in the trial may test positive for COVID-19 just from being out in the community, not from the vaccine itself. 









Frequently Asked Questions About COVID-19 Vaccine Studies


Scientists are working hard to create a vaccine to prevent COVID-19, as it is our best hope for protecting people from infection and ending the pandemic. Right now, there are no vaccines to protect against COVID-19 approved for widespread use.




www.dukehealth.org






If they didn't expose people to covid after vaccination then how the hell do they know that it's 95% effective?


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 16, 2020)

The amount of pom pom waving with these vaccines is troubling considering there are so many unanswered questions about covid-19 and the vaccines, it's fine to be optimistic but they seem to be glossing over anything negative or unanswered. Here's another situation that should be followed, Japan is dealing with the worst bird flu pandemic on record, lets hope it doesn't jump to humans.







Bird flu spreads to a quarter of Japan prefectures


TOKYO, Dec 16 (Reuters) - Japan's worst bird flu outbreak on record spread to new farms this week and has been found in around a quarter of the country's 47 prefectures, with officials ordering more cullings.About 32,000 birds will be slaughtered and buried in Sukumo city in Kochi prefecture in...




www.agriculture.com


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Print, video and audio from whatever source, social media algorithms most often drive people to these media sources or present them. Anybody with a cellphone can make videos and we all have a publishing house at our finger tips with a PC. Sources of information and narratives of events are more important than ever, so professional sources are the only ones to be trusted, journalistic or scientific, science has a lot of reputable reporting and a lot of trash published, just like politics.
> 
> In science though we follow the journey of discovery, the successes and failures until proper causation studies indicate the truth of the matter. In some areas of science like medicine there are competing interests in emergency situations and biases easily creep into emotionally charged situations, hence double blinded studies that try to determine causation, not correlation. Other areas of science use different approaches, double blind studies are not used in physics much, math and data confirmed by peers is the method used. Not too many people get emotional about particle physics and it is seldom mentioned in politics, except for funding grants.


The problem is how do people go about knowing enough about any situation to be able to tell a scam from something legitimate? 

If people with the means to make something look very impressive (say a 'the Hill'/OANN video) and spam enough to give the tabloid 'credibility' by increasing its views, further amplifying false credibility, pay a bunch of online trolls through micro donations and click farms to generate HQ propaganda that makes their stuff 'seem' more credible (all the second tier (Joe Rogan's and the mass of lower level trolls posting clickbait) with the titles and a semi-legit post form 'the Hill' with a clickbait title makes it to being a 'source' on Fox and it is all just one big circle jerk of Trump's militarized trolling (foreign and domestic).

That ends with all of our views on those stories showing in real time just where we fall in an election and how best to troll that person if it mathematically makes sense.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> I trying to use other terms, like professional media or respectable media, it takes conscious effort to avoid mainstream media, but there is nothin inherently wrong with the term.


I would say you should further refine it down to 'factual journalistic news media' or something because what you are saying is 'mainstream media' vs professional/respectable is just as fuzzy. It could just be the clickbait that seems legit but is fun to listen to and you end up brainwashed on the micro targetable level.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just like liberal, nothing wrong with that either, when someone calls you a libertard, ask them what they have against liberty. Someone deliberately decontextualized the word it means "socialist" to many morons, or more often it is intended as an insult, fascist do that when they want to kill an idea.


I don't know what this has to do with anything. People are programmed to say stupid shit from years of hate radio and Fox talking heads. The Vince Vaughn quick talk bullshiting is fun and all, but it is bullshit. All those brandnames IMO is just more trigger words being planted.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I trying to use other terms, like professional media or respectable media, it takes conscious effort to avoid mainstream media, but there is nothin inherently wrong with the term. Just like liberal, nothing wrong with that either, when someone calls you a libertard, ask them what they have against liberty. Someone deliberately decontextualized the word it means "socialist" to many morons, or more often it is intended as an insult, fascist do that when they want to kill an idea.


 Lol im an independent and i love when people call me a liberal. Like, yes, those values you hold so dear, freedom of speech/religion/voting (and many others) are literally called Western *LIBERAL* values.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> What do you mean by 'media'?


Here is a typical spun news story from Foxnews and it will be carried a long time, other things that contradict the narrative will disappear real quick. It's not hard to see what the purpose of this story is and the promotion of a nobody to national prominence and linking her with Biden. This isn't news so much as Rupert Murdoch's dick and it is a propaganda narrative, not really news. Rupert blurs the line and sees what he can get away with on the edge of truth, Goebbels said all propaganda is based on the truth, then there is the big lie, repeated often, that was Donald's area of expertise.

Fox only gets a link from me and only to illustrate how they operate. Win the senate and new laws with FCC regulation of cable and broadcasters* on the internet can put fox in a box They can remove OAN and newsmax from the public spaces too using their covid coverage against them, ditto for putting fox in a box. Rural highspeed internet should be coupled with free basic cable that have the major private and public broadcasters only and no opinion channels. It will give the companies a chance to sell their other packages and channels, no free content from right wing billionaires on basic cable.

Don't worry about the first amendment and the SCOTUS most of the conservative judges are actually conservatives and not fascists. They watch the regular news and are hearing and seeing the same kind of liberal "radicalization" that are labeling republicans traitors, seditious and disloyal to the constitution. They intrepid the meaning of constitution and their thinking and perceptions are altered in the same way as yours, their republican party no longer exists, but fascism and national division does and they don't like it. The last couple of Trump SCOTUS cases and the signing on of high government officials to near sedition made an impression on them too.

Linda Sarsour, too radical for Joe Biden, to campaign for Ossoff and Warnock in Georgia Senate race | Fox News


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I don't know what this has to do with anything. People are programmed to say stupid shit from years of hate radio and Fox talking heads. The Vince Vaughn quick talk bullshiting is fun and all, but it is bullshit. All those brandnames IMO is just more trigger words being planted.


Words are the currency of propaganda and deliberately recontextualizing their meaning is common. Take the term socialism, it's more of a dog whistle, if it was for whites only they would be all for it. It's all about not forming a sharing caring community with others, sure there have always been the greedy, but most who profess to hate socialism depend on it and would like to depend more. So much about America is about the avoidance of forming a community, like the myth of the rugged "individual", an emphases on individual rights and an abhorrence of individual responsibility, much less a collective one. Words are used to promote ideas and to kill them and are the first line of battle in a war on propaganda.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 16, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I'm curious how they came up with the 95% effective rate. If the 95% number comes from the percentage of people that were given the vaccine but never developed covid that can be misleading. That number merely comes from people that were given the vaccine that have not contracted covid. That may or may not be due to the vaccine. It could also be because they were never exposed to the virus and would be covid free even without the vaccine.
> 
> This entire process has been politicized and rushed through just to get something out there to inject people with. Already they are finding different strains of covid. They have no idea if any of the current vaccines will work for the new variants out there. Just like with a flu shot. They say things like "It doesn't work for the new strain but take one anyway".
> 
> ...


95% is usually based on the data saying that unless something crazy happened it is very unlikely that it is not the case that it is effective. Basically we can't ever be 100% certain based on observations that nothing will happen. 

It has been politiczed for sure, everything Trump has touched has been politicized, that doesn't mean that the scientists are out there just guessing at what they are doing. Ill put my faith in those people who dedicated their lives, working their asses off, to trying to save us from ourselves. They got us this far.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> 95% is usually based on the data saying that unless something crazy happened it is very unlikely that it is not the case that it is effective. Basically we can't ever be 100% certain based on observations that nothing will happen.
> 
> It has been politiczed for sure, everything Trump has touched has been politicized, that doesn't mean that the scientists are out there just guessing at what they are doing. Ill put my faith in those people who dedicated their lives, working their asses off, to trying to save us from ourselves. They got us this far.


Them being first in line to take it helps build confidence too, put yer ass where your mouth is impresses many. 71% of Americans now say they will become immunized, the holds outs in the African American community will come around, the Trumpers not so much. 80% plus those who refuse the vaccine, but have "natural" immunity, is more than enough for everybody to go mooow by next fall.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Them being first in line to take it helps build confidence too, put yer ass where your mouth is impresses many. 71% of Americans now say they will become immunized, the holds outs in the African American community will come around, the Trumpers not so much. 80% plus those who refuse the vaccine, but have "natural" immunity, is more than enough for everybody to go mooow by next fall.


We'll see.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> We'll see.


In deed we shall, but if I had to bet, I'd say a 80%+ uptake of the vaccines by fall. Kids are not covered yet though, but the vulnerable among them might be later. Antibody therapies will be available in quantity next year too and as serious cases diminish because of vaccination, they should have a pretty big impact on those who will become seriously ill, provided they are given early enough. The main thing is when mortality rates drop this spring, they should also drop among those remaining to be immunized as well, antibodies confer temporary immunity too. In the meantime we know what to do, masks and social distancing etc.


----------



## printer (Dec 16, 2020)

How effective is the vaccine? They looked at the placebo group. When a certain amount of people got infected they then looked at the vaccinated group. So if they (for an easy number crunching) said when 100 of the placebo group got infected they look at the vaccinated group and found only 5 people infected. That says the vaccine is 95% effective in the same population.

As far as the vaccine reducing infections, hmm...

At the moment we need people not ending up in hospitals. We will figure out what is next when thousands are not dying.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 16, 2020)

Masks, social distancing, hygiene like washing your hands frequently, are individually not complete solutions to the problem, but all contribute to bringing down the R-rate. Keeping the reproduction rate lower than 0.9 or better relatively quickly reduces the number of infections. A vaccine with just 50% effectiveness would make a huge difference already IF everyone would take it. With 90% or better you need just 60-70% of the people to get vaccinated. There’s little debate whether that does the trick to bring down the R-rate enough to at least reduce the number of patients to a point where it’s not such a major issue and comparisons with the regular flu might actually become more realistic. And testing would no longer be overloaded, and outbreaks small enough to be mananged. While vaccines are getting developed and applied, so are the treatments of infected people getting better and better. Instead of yearly vaccination, it’s quite possible there will be a cure or treatment in a few years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2020)

*Let's talk about for whom the bell tolls and an update....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2020)

This article says al lot about republicans vs democrats and covid.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rep. Joe Wilson tests positive for Covid-19 - CNNPolitics 

"Wilson, 73, joins a considerable number of lawmakers from both parties and chambers of Congress who have announced they've tested positive for Covid-19 in recent weeks. According to CNN's tally, 48 lawmakers -- *37 House members (26 Republicans, 11 Democrats) and 11 senators (nine Republicans and two Democrats) -- have tested positive for coronavirus or for its antibodies.* Included in that total are two members who were diagnosed in March as "presumed positive" before tests were widely available".


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This article says al lot about republicans vs democrats and covid.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Rep. Joe Wilson tests positive for Covid-19 - CNNPolitics
> 
> "Wilson, 73, joins a considerable number of lawmakers from both parties and chambers of Congress who have announced they've tested positive for Covid-19 in recent weeks. According to CNN's tally, 48 lawmakers -- *37 House members (26 Republicans, 11 Democrats) and 11 senators (nine Republicans and two Democrats) -- have tested positive for coronavirus or for its antibodies.* Included in that total are two members who were diagnosed in March as "presumed positive" before tests were widely available".


we should probably be calling it the republican virus


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The amount of pom pom waving with these vaccines is troubling considering there are so many unanswered questions about covid-19 and the vaccines, it's fine to be optimistic but they seem to be glossing over anything negative or unanswered. Here's another situation that should be followed, Japan is dealing with the worst bird flu pandemic on record, lets hope it doesn't jump to humans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Average chicken farmer here will raise 160,000 birds here and they will be caught by a factory crew for slaughter in 6 weeks. Houses are then cleaned and ready for the next 160,000 chicks. There are hundreds of chicken houses in the surrounding counties and across several states.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 17, 2020)

Sativied said:


> Masks, social distancing, hygiene like washing your hands frequently, are individually not complete solutions to the problem, but all contribute to bringing down the R-rate. Keeping the reproduction rate lower than 0.9 or better relatively quickly reduces the number of infections. A vaccine with just 50% effectiveness would make a huge difference already IF everyone would take it. With 90% or better you need just 60-70% of the people to get vaccinated. There’s little debate whether that does the trick to bring down the R-rate enough to at least reduce the number of patients to a point where it’s not such a major issue and comparisons with the regular flu might actually become more realistic. And testing would no longer be overloaded, and outbreaks small enough to be mananged. While vaccines are getting developed and applied, so are the treatments of infected people getting better and better. Instead of yearly vaccination, it’s quite possible there will be a cure or treatment in a few years.


What if I can get the first dose of the vaccine but move to another state far away and I am not able to get the second dose?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What if I can get the first dose of the vaccine but move to another state far away and I am not able to get the second dose?


You might have an issue, when are you planning on moving? You should be covered by the end of February. Since things are state by state with little coordination and no federal help, expect issues. If ya gotta go though, I figure someone thought about it or will soon be confronted by the problem, hundreds of thousands of people move around the country every month. Stay in healthcare until you are covered or move to the back of the line, even in healthcare they are triaging those at most risk like ICU staff and those in contact with patients, admitting too.


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I'm curious how they came up with the 95% effective rate. If the 95% number comes from the percentage of people that were given the vaccine but never developed covid that can be misleading. That number merely comes from people that were given the vaccine that have not contracted covid. That may or may not be due to the vaccine. It could also be because they were never exposed to the virus and would be covid free even without the vaccine. . . . . . . .


I think it's the difference in the folks who got the placebo and got the vaccine. Looks like two lines were the same through day 10-11.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You might have an issue, when are you planning on moving? You should be covered by the end of February. Since things are state by state with little coordination and no federal help, expect issues. If ya gotta go though, I figure someone thought about it or will soon be confronted by the problem, hundreds of thousands of people move around the country every month. Stay in healthcare until you are covered or move to the back of the line, even in healthcare they are triaging those at most risk like ICU staff and those in contact with patients, admitting too.


I will be starting a new job in healthcare and expect they will be offering the vaccine as well but it probably won’t be until late Jan or Feb. and I don’t know which one they will have. I need to get my ass to the new job by the first week in Jan. It’s a very weird timing thing.


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Average chicken farmer here will raise 160,000 birds here and they will be caught by a factory crew for slaughter in 6 weeks. Houses are then cleaned and ready for the next 160,000 chicks. There are hundreds of chicken houses in the surrounding counties and across several states.


When I used to post on tractor by net, there was a farmer on there who had a few chicken houses. Since most users of that forum are suburb drealers with a SCUT and a 1/4 acre, he was asked to detail his operation. It is just like you stated. 6 weeks of rapid growth, a day to slaughter, a day to clean, then do it again. The one thing I did learn was that antibiotics are no longer used for growth. They can only be used when needed for sickness.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 17, 2020)

900 billion Covid stim package. That’s it?! The fucking Republican cheap bastards fuck us over once again. What a waste of time this deal was . That was proposed like 6 months ago. Now the dems are pushed into the corner and so many are going get fucked over by Republicans once again and not get enough to survive this Pandemic . The Republican party needs to be crushed and removed for good. Once and for all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> 900 billion Covid stim package. That’s it?! The fucking Republican cheap bastards fuck us over once again. What a waste of time this deal was . That was proposed like 6 months ago. Now the dems are pushed into the corner and so many are going get fucked over by Republicans once again and not get enough to survive this Pandemic . The Republican party needs to be crushed and removed for good. Once and for all.


Mitch said that lack of covid relief was killing the two senate seat chances in Georgia, he had to do something, not for you, for himself.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 17, 2020)

There still isn’t a deal and time is running out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> There still isn’t a deal and time is running out.


Why should he care? He was elected for life recently by a big margin in his own state, they gained in the house and still have the senate. Shit even Trump came pretty close after a nightmare campaign and catching covid and looking like a bigger fool than ever. He has utter contempt for the stupid fucks he's conning and I don't blame him.

Seriously there are over 300,000 dead in America, gross incompetence, treason and an open attempt stealing the election by disenfranchising millions of voters BEFORE the election FFS and they could care less. They eagerly PARTICIPATED in it, the suppression of the mail in vote is a good example where they fucked themselves, Trump too, they didn't mail in their ballots because they thought Trump would fuck up the USPS, he tried and was partly succeeded. Many Trumpers showed up on election day, they were participants and that proves it. Other participants make death threats and run air condition guys off the road and point guns at their heads looking for "stolen" nonexistent ballots.

The structure of the democracy needs tweaking, it's not the country that's the problem, its half the population. Don't let this past election fool you, Trump was an extraordinarily bad candidate and would have won if he was only a slightly better asshole, in spite of covid and probably in spite of his lies. One side is wrong, there is no ambiguity at all, the constitution makes this clear along with the oath to protect and defend it. In fact it's so clear cut it is dangerous to those who are in the right, seldom are things so obvious, the nazis and the second world war is the only thing that comes to mind.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2020)

Paul Alexander is apparently a Canadian who helped commit mass murder in America. If he should ever come back here I want him arrested and sent to the Hague, provided Uncle Sam doesn't want his ass first, then it will be handed over on a silver platter. Most Canadians try to help save American lives, this one kills them. Perhaps you should ask your politicians how come a foreigner is mass murdering Americans? We call this kind of stuff crimes against humanity or at least adding and abetting it.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
'We want them infected,' Trump HHS appointee said in email pushing to expose infants, kids and teens to Covid (cnbc.com)

HEALTH AND SCIENCE
*‘We want them infected,’ Trump HHS appointee said in email pushing to expose infants, kids and teens to Covid to reach ‘herd immunity’*

KEY POINTS

A Trump Health and Human Services Department appointee repeatedly discussed pursuing a so-called herd immunity approach to the Covid-19 outbreak this summer, new emails obtained by a House subcommittee show.
Rep. James Clyburn, D-S.C., chairman of the Select Subcommittee on the Coronavirus Crisis, which obtained the emails, said the documents demonstrate “a pernicious pattern” of political interference.
Ousted HHS scientific advisor *Paul Alexander*, who was brought in by longtime Trump ally Michael Caputo, sent the emails around to other HHS officials.
A Trump appointee at the Department of Health and Human Services repeatedly pushed this summer to adopt a Covid-19 strategy in the U.S. that would keep businesses open while exposing “infants, kids, teens” and others to the coronavirus in an attempt to achieve so-called herd immunity, according to emails obtained by House lawmakers.

Rep. James Clyburn, D-S.C., chairman of the Select Subcommittee on the Coronavirus Crisis, which obtained the emails, said Wednesday the documents demonstrate “a pernicious pattern of political interference by Administration officials.”

The emails surfaced as part of an investigation by the House coronavirus subcommittee into alleged political interference by the Trump administration. The probe came about after former HHS scientific advisor Paul Alexander and longtime Trump ally Michael Caputo were accused this summer of meddling with the work of career scientists at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation’s leading infectious disease specialist.

Alexander was ousted when Caputo, assistant secretary for public affairs, departed HHS on medical leave in September.

HHS Secretary Alex Azar has denied in congressional testimony the allegations of political interference in his department.

Alexander wrote in a July 4 email to Caputo and six other HHS communications officials that the U.S. needed to establish herd immunity by allowing “non-high risk groups expose themselves to the virus.

“Infants, kids, teens, young people, young adults, middle aged with no conditions etc. have zero to little risk....so we use them to develop herd...we want them infected....and recovered...with antibodies,” he wrote.

Alexander later brought the proposed strategy to Food and Drug Administration Commissioner Dr. Stephen Hahn, another email shows.

“It may be that it will be best if we open up and flood the zone and let the kids and young folk get infected as we acutely lock down the elderely and at risk folks” to get to “natural immunity…natural exposure,” he wrote on July 24 to Hahn, Caputo and other HHS officials. Caputo asked Alexander to look further into the idea, further emails show.

Caputo, who recruited Alexander, left HHS for a 60-day medical leave in September after he said in a video posted on his personal Facebook page that scientists at the CDC were engaged in “sedition” against Trump. Alexander’s departure was disclosed in the announcement of Caputo’s medical leave.

“His emails absolutely did not shape department strategy,” an HHS spokesperson said Wednesday. “Dr. Paul Alexander previously served as a temporary Senior Policy Advisor to the Assistant Secretary for Public Affairs and is no longer employed at the Department.“

The new emails present a striking look into Caputo and Alexander’s attempts to downplay the pandemic as the coronavirus spread rapidly across the country, especially the Sun Belt, and the death toll rose.

“As the virus spread through the country, these officials callously wrote, ‘who cares’ and ‘we want them infected,‘” Clyburn said in a statement. “They privately admitted they ‘always knew’ the President’s policies would cause a ‘rise’ in cases, and they plotted to blame the spread of the virus on career scientists.” 

On June 24, amid the post-Memorial Day surge in cases, Alexander wrote to Caputo and two other HHS officials, “we always knew as you relax and open up, cases will rise.” He then questioned, “but are the new cases problematic???”

“We need also to tout the good stories as we know of elderly with serious conditions who get it and survive…this is key to tell,” he added.

Throughout the emails, Alexander heavily criticized top government scientific advisors, including Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases. In a July 3 email to Caputo and other HHS communications officials when U.S. cases stood at just under 2.8 million, Alexander lamented that Fauci warned the public to “expect a dramatic increase in spread.” 

“He just wont stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He cant keep quiet….and he is not on the same page of the govn….does he think he is the President???” Alexander added.

More than 16.7 million people in the U.S. have been diagnosed with Covid-19 so far and more than 306,000 people have died in less than a year, according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mitch said that lack of covid relief was killing the two senate seat chances in Georgia, he had to do something, not for you, for himself.


which is why he deserves no 'applaud'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2020)

I seen on Chris Hayes tonight that the new target of the domestic disinformation network is now vaccines and they are starting to pump up the antivaxer message. Considering who their audience is many won't consider this a bad thing at all, the less morons the better. This overlooks a few facts however, the objective is herd immunity and vaccinations won't work for everybody, there will still be vulnerable people around, but there will be antibody therapeutics, provided you get them early. It will also make it harder to wipe out the pandemic and will lengthen the strain on the medical system and cost. Then there are the costs when they start chopping off limbs and dealing with the long term effects of maiming.

If they follow through with this antivaccer message, it will be another bitter lesson for America. Unless you win the senate, you won't stop it either unless the DOJ indicts them for manslaughter. The republicans will call it censorship and scream 1st amendment, just like guns, just like masks, FREEDOM! Most everybody will be vaccinated including the ones sending out the antivaccer, Qanon and Trumpism propaganda disinformation to the suckers and losers. Also small groups of antivaccers are coordinating tiny protests at hospitals with slick expensive signs financed by someone, they are trying to make a big splash on local news and the pretty faces with empty heads who do local news wanna hear both sides of the story and are more interested in how people "feel" about things than science, hey it's content and they have time slots to fill.

Their content is once again in lock step with Russian disinformation, perhaps it's just cheaper to let Vlad's guys write the content for them..

Opinion: With vaccine rollout comes onslaught of disinformation - CNN 

*With vaccine rollout comes onslaught of disinformation*

(CNN)The rollout of the Pfizer vaccine is welcome news for this country. But as states gear up for a vaccination roll out of epic proportions and Americans start receiving their first doses, they will need to be on heightened alert for Russian disinformation attacks. Based on the country's long history of health-related disinformation and their more recent operations surrounding the virus, Vladimir Putin likely sees this period as a moment of opportunity to hurt the US further.

Health crises -- including global ones -- have long been weaponized by the Kremlin.
*more...*


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 17, 2020)

Just another sad entry into this fucked up thread, but one that should be remembered

She Saved Thousands of Best Friends. Then Covid-19 Killed Her. - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


----------



## Halman9000 (Dec 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yup, he and Whitman are also on my poetry list of must reads, and Edgar Allan Poe.
> Do you like Asimov, he's on my list, alongside Steinbeck as being one of my favorite American authors
> But it's a long list.


Comment from Halman9000
Walt Whitman






Halman9000


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 18, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> Comment from Halman9000
> Walt Whitman
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 18, 2020)

I'll finish my poetry rant with this one.
When I was young, it confused me
Now, I understand.
Stay safe


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 18, 2020)

Fuck it, one more poem 
This is one of my favorites.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> 900 billion Covid stim package. That’s it?! The fucking Republican cheap bastards fuck us over once again. What a waste of time this deal was . That was proposed like 6 months ago. Now the dems are pushed into the corner and so many are going get fucked over by Republicans once again and not get enough to survive this Pandemic . The Republican party needs to be crushed and removed for good. Once and for all.


And once again most of it is for businesses, not people.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> And once again most of it is for businesses, not people.


Corporatism .The frontline workers and healthcare providers will get nothing. The forgotten hero’s. There was once talk of giving us a nice $5,000 for our service during the pandemic for risking our lives but that never came to fruition.


hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4771462


It’s so obviously a sock.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Corporatism .The frontline workers and healthcare providers will get nothing. The forgotten hero’s. There was once talk of giving us a nice $5,000 for our service during the pandemic for risking our lives but that never came to fruition.
> 
> It’s so obviously a sock.


THANK YOU!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Corporatism .The frontline workers and healthcare providers will get nothing. The forgotten hero’s. There was once talk of giving us a nice $5,000 for our service during the pandemic for risking our lives but that never came to fruition.
> 
> It’s so obviously a sock.


The base only sees in black and white, if they don't care about their country or their neighbors enough to wear a mask they don't care a rat's ass for you or anybody else who is standing tall in the face of danger. They don't care about bounties on US troops lives FFS, and they would gladly chant let em die, about you at a rally. Fucking you and even themselves is not even a question worth asking them, you've already seen their answer.

The greedy are using idiots to stop social and policy change for two reasons, they don't want to pay taxes and they want "freedom" from the law and any sense of fairness or social justice. Owning and using morons to fuck themselves and everybody else is a very old game of divide and conquer. Mitch plays it by the traditional rules, but they are not working too well in recent years. They have recently discovered Donald's way is better, including getting help from the Russians when they can. That's why their messaging is so close to Russian disinformation, in fact it is often the same, it's free advertising and support. The fact that Russia just did a pearl harbor attack on America that crippled it for months and even years makes no difference to them, Donald has said nothing, just like with the Russian bounties on US troops. They won't lose a single vote over it and since the recent election they now know it. Don't let the flag waving and flag apparel fool you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The base only sees in black and white, if they don't care about their country or their neighbors enough to wear a mask they don't care a rat's ass for you or anybody else who is standing tall in the face of danger. They don't care about bounties on US troops lives FFS, and they would gladly chant let em die, about you at a rally. Fucking you and even themselves is not even a question worth asking them, you've already seen their answer.
> 
> The greedy are using idiots to stop social and policy change for two reasons, they don't want to pay taxes and they want "freedom" from the law and any sense of fairness or social justice. Owning and using morons to fuck themselves and everybody else is a very old game of divide and conquer. Mitch plays it by the traditional rules, but they are not working too well in recent years. They have recently discovered Donald's way is better, including getting help from the Russians when they can. That's why their messaging is so close to Russian disinformation, in fact it is often the same, it's free advertising and support. The fact that Russia just did a pearl harbor attack on America that crippled it for months and even years makes no difference to them, Donald has said nothing, just like with the Russian bounties on US troops. They won't lose a single vote over it and since the recent election they now know it. Don't let the flag waving and flag apparel fool you.


What if I get 3 doses of the vaccine? One from Pfizer and 2 from moderna?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What if I get 3 doses of the vaccine? One from Pfizer and 2 from moderna?


Christ only knows, but I doubt you'll grow a set of horns, that question might be best directed to your doctor. I understand you get quite a bit of immunity 10 days after the first shot of either, but a second one is require to put the cap on it and perhaps make it last longer. We don't know a lot about this stuff yet and will only know how long the vaccine lasts when people experience it. If you are going right into another healthcare job, you should be first in line, provided you are in contact with patients, even admitting them. It could be a tough call for you and depends on when they roll it out at your hospital, so look for a guy with a cooler!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Christ only knows, but I doubt you'll grow a set of horns, that question might be best directed to your doctor. I understand you get quite a bit of immunity 10 days after the first shot of either, but a second one is require to put the cap on it and perhaps make it last longer. We don't know a lot about this stuff yet and will only know how long the vaccine lasts when people experience it. If you are going right into another healthcare job, you should be first in line, provided you are in contact with patients, even admitting them. It could be a tough call for you and depends on when they roll it out at your hospital, so look for a guy with a cooler!


My doctor wouldn’t know! No one knows. The experiment has never taken place . I would be a guinea pig . and the way I figure I would get triple the protection. So why not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My doctor wouldn’t know! No one knows. The experiment has never taken place . I would be a guinea pig . and the way I figure I would get triple the protection. So why not.


Come to think of it there is a website that might give you the answers or an estimate, heard about it on the news. Put in your age and job etc and they will spit it out.

Here is some news, the started a few days ago in Okie for folks like you and a few weeks later you can get the second one. If they know you are leaving though, some asshloe might have struck you from the list. There is a list at your hospital and the older and vulnerable workers will go first, find the list and you will have the answer. Once they give you the first one, they gotta follow through on the second.

COVID-19 vaccine arrives in Oklahoma | ER nurse receives first shot (fox23.com)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Come to think of it there is a website that might give you the answers or an estimate, heard about it on the news. Put in your age and job etc and they will spit it out.
> 
> Here is some news, the started a few days ago in Okie for folks like you and a few weeks later you can get the second one. If they know you are leaving though, some asshloe might have struck you from the list. There is a list at your hospital and the older and vulnerable workers will go first, find the list and you will have the answer. Once they give you the first one, they gotta follow through on the second.
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine arrives in Oklahoma | ER nurse receives first shot (fox23.com)


The vaccine is here, across the street. They started giving them out. I am waiting for them to call my name any time now. They are so dumb here they won’t know I am leaving . Once they give me the first shot and they Have to follow through , good luck finding me. Lol. I will be 1,500 miles away . What they gonna do extradite my ass back to Okie for the second shot. Lol


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The vaccine is here, across the street. They started giving them out. I am waiting for them to call my name any time now. They are so dumb here they won’t know I am leaving . Once they give me the first shot and they Have to follow through , good luck finding me. Lol. I will be 1,500 miles away . What they gonna do extradite my ass back to Okie for the second shot. Lol


Don't laugh, I'm sure that tRUmptards will believe that Biden will have vaccine police.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2020)

The UK and South Africa have announced new Covid-19 variant with mutations to the spike and they appear to be more infectious, no word on if this is one or two new variants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't laugh, I'm sure that tRUmptards will believe that Biden will have vaccine police.


Yep and they is equipped with vaccine dart guns and they has them thar bill gates microchips so they can track ya fur the second dose then control yer brain from Soros's secret bunker! It gotta be true, why I heard it straight from Alex Jones on that thar infowars channel that the deep state is trying to suppress!  STOP THE STEAL STUPID!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


I was thinking of you and NYC... We got rain, not much snow and warm weather coming  I was even thinking of mowing the lawn, but that would look stupid a few days before Christmas in Canada. Climate change.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was thinking of you and NYC... We got rain, not much snow and warm weather coming  I was even thinking of mowing the lawn, but that would look stupid a few days before Christmas in Canada. Climate change.
> 
> View attachment 4772051


Not too bad, around 14" but it wasn't a heavy/wet snow.
Very cold though


----------



## Sativied (Dec 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What if I can get the first dose of the vaccine but move to another state far away and I am not able to get the second dose?


If that’s a likely scenario you perhaps shouldn’t be taking that first dose. One of the main challenges in getting everyone vaccinated is keeping track of who got which vaccine. A challenge cause governments and IT don’t mix and match. Whether the different vaccines can be mixed and matched will be tested (at least in UK) as soon as a second vaccine has been approved. Even though they might, as you pointed out you’d be a guinea pig risking side effects of two different vaccines as wel as of the combination. The second shot and every after are basically booster shots. When using a different vaccine (with a different approach) it’s possible you won’t be protected.

It’s also possible you would have a better protection but seems too risky to bet on that now








'Mix-and-match' coronavirus vaccines to be tested


Trials are being planned in the UK to see if combining Covid vaccines might give the best protection.



www.bbc.com





Regardless of the outcome, the producers of the vaccines will very likely say their product should not be mixed with others and the first two shots should be of the same. A recommendation that will likely be followed unless they don’t do the trick, in which case we might all get a covid vaccine cocktail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Not too bad, around 14" but it wasn't a heavy/wet snow.
> Very cold though


Had a dusting of snow and colder than a witch's tit for a few days and now warm again suppose to be around 50 in American degrees on Tue. Imagine if Joe went metric, Jesus the Trumpers and republicans would lose their minds and the democrats would lose power with that liberal plot! Socialism, why the next thing ya know the money would be metric too!


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 19, 2020)

The Thanksgiving coronavirus death surge is here, and it's horrific - Business Insider


----------



## topcat (Dec 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4771462


He borrowed them from mother for the photo op.


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)

I heard a program last night on NPR about the cat who make the mumps vaccine. Which at four years had been the fastest vaccine in history until this year. He's a scientific super star that most of us have never heard of. It's worth the listen.









Maurice Hilleman - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









__





The Great Vaccinator


A foul-mouthed, chicken-loving Montanan completely altered the course of human health. His story also lays bare the struggles inherent in our global effort to create a covid-19 vaccine.




www.wnycstudios.org


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 19, 2020)

This is an often overlooked, excellent Christmas movie that I think will bring a smile upon your face, and we can all use that now, right?
I hope you can enjoy it as much I do.
And have a Merry Christmas/Hanukkah/Kwanza


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2020)

Sativied said:


> If that’s a likely scenario you perhaps shouldn’t be taking that first dose. One of the main challenges in getting everyone vaccinated is keeping track of who got which vaccine. A challenge cause governments and IT don’t mix and match. Whether the different vaccines can be mixed and matched will be tested (at least in UK) as soon as a second vaccine has been approved. Even though they might, as you pointed out you’d be a guinea pig risking side effects of two different vaccines as wel as of the combination. The second shot and every after are basically booster shots. When using a different vaccine (with a different approach) it’s possible you won’t be protected.
> 
> It’s also possible you would have a better protection but seems too risky to bet on that now
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think that’s a really good idea. It was just that I want the vaccine so bad. I keep thinking about how it will feel. Now that so many interviews are taking place . Dr. Guptas injection interview was so amazing. He said it was really intense . That is what I was thinking I would feel like as well. He said it was such a profound moment for him and in another interview a nurse in Florida broke down in tears and then excused herself telling reports had to get Back to her patients . I have felt like maybe I would too feel like that as well . That incredible relief and all the crazy up and down emotions and helllish long rollercoaster ride finally coming to an end and the fear and anxiety shed away. Now that it’s here it’s hard to imagine passsing it up but is really for the best . Its time to hit the dirt and will soldier on just a little bit longer when I can get it done properly. 
I have a feeling there are going to be a lot of problems with 2 doses for a lot of people and heard of having to pay people an incentive to take time to get the second dose .
It will be so great Johnson and Johnson get approved by Feb . They have the one shot. Nice and simple .


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2020)

Looks like the new variant in the UK is more infectious but doctors are not noticing any increase in the death rate so far.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 19, 2020)

Gotta put this in here for posterity.
Fuck 2020 & Trump


----------



## Sativied (Dec 19, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like the new variant in the UK is more infectious but doctors are not noticing any increase in the death rate so far.


And, so far they still assume it’s ‘merely’ a variant but still enough the same virus that the vaccines will work for it too.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 19, 2020)

UK nixes Christmas gatherings, shuts London shops over virus (yahoo.com)


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

Don't worry Bill Gates has Aspergers. I can imagine his intentions are great. The reason they stopped the use of Ivermectin was for our own good. You see Ivermectin kills covid transmission 100%. Since Aug of 2019 it was available and the WHO and Billy have slammed the door on this cheap and proven safe in humans for over 10 years drug. Its almost like the hyper focus on vaxing the world is an issue?

I may have a little insight for you. My son, now 14 is mildly autistic, Asperger's. We always say that he "goes by the book". That means, in his mind that all rules must be "obeyed". So in relating to our dogs, if a dog is naughty like, jumping up, he must be stopped "at all costs", even if it's loud or violent behavior. In his mind he's helping the dog do the right thing because rules must not be broken. I have seen in autistic children that there aren't any gray areas, only black and white. That can also explain how violence can be justified if "rules are being broken" in the mind of an autistic child. This also makes my child a straight "A" student because he follows directions so well and has the cleanest bedroom of all of us! 

Dont worry Billy and the Gang have the ability to force thier way so you can see they are right and they are more than happy to do whatever it takes to fig this out.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Don't worry Bill Gates has Aspergers. I can imagine his intentions are great. The reason they stopped the use of Ivermectin was for our own good. You see Ivermectin kills covid transmission 100%. Since Aug of 2019 it was available and the WHO and Billy have slammed the door on this cheap and proven safe in humans for over 10 years drug. Its almost like the hyper focus on vaxing the world is an issue?
> 
> I may have a little insight for you. My son, now 14 is mildly autistic, Asperger's. We always say that he "goes by the book". That means, in his mind that all rules must be "obeyed". So in relating to our dogs, if a dog is naughty like, jumping up, he must be stopped "at all costs", even if it's loud or violent behavior. In his mind he's helping the dog do the right thing because rules must not be broken. I have seen in autistic children that there aren't any gray areas, only black and white. That can also explain how violence can be justified if "rules are being broken" in the mind of an autistic child. This also makes my child a straight "A" student because he follows directions so well and has the cleanest bedroom of all of us!
> 
> Dont worry Billy and the Gang have the ability to force thier way so you can see they are right and they are more than happy to do whatever it takes to fig this out.


Is this some weird way to link vaccines to the nonsense garbage science that people want to believe caused their kids differences?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2020)

Ivermectin works great on worms. Sounds real Antivax.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Don't worry Bill Gates has Aspergers. I can imagine his intentions are great. The reason they stopped the use of Ivermectin was for our own good. You see Ivermectin kills covid transmission 100%. Since Aug of 2019 it was available and the WHO and Billy have slammed the door on this cheap and proven safe in humans for over 10 years drug. Its almost like the hyper focus on vaxing the world is an issue?
> 
> I may have a little insight for you. My son, now 14 is mildly autistic, Asperger's. We always say that he "goes by the book". That means, in his mind that all rules must be "obeyed". So in relating to our dogs, if a dog is naughty like, jumping up, he must be stopped "at all costs", even if it's loud or violent behavior. In his mind he's helping the dog do the right thing because rules must not be broken. I have seen in autistic children that there aren't any gray areas, only black and white. That can also explain how violence can be justified if "rules are being broken" in the mind of an autistic child. This also makes my child a straight "A" student because he follows directions so well and has the cleanest bedroom of all of us!
> 
> Dont worry Billy and the Gang have the ability to force thier way so you can see they are right and they are more than happy to do whatever it takes to fig this out.


wut?

Bill Gates has Aspergers.
My 14 y/o son is mildly autistic and wants to follow rules and have a tidy bedroom.
Conclusion: Bill Gates wants to force his evil ways on us.

Hopefully in just a few years your son will be able to explain to you what is wrong with your thought process.


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

Sativied said:


> wut?
> 
> Bill Gates has Aspergers.
> My 14 y/o son is mildly autistic and wants to follow rules and have a tidy bedroom.
> ...


Many scientists are on the autism spectrum, goes with the territory and "logical" well ordered thinkers. It's associated with mathematical ability too. It can more accurately described as a way of being and not a pathology, where a propensity becomes problematic. These links have been noticed and work in ongoing

Scientists and autism: When geeks meet : Nature News
*Scientists and autism: When geeks meet*
Psychologist Simon Baron-Cohen thinks scientists and engineers could be more likely to have a child with autism. Some researchers say the proof isn't there.

Meet the Autistic Scientists Redefining Autism Research | The Scientist Magazine® (the-scientist.com) 

*Meet the Autistic Scientists Redefining Autism Research*
*Growing ranks of researchers on the spectrum are overcoming barriers—from neurotypical bias to sensory sensitivities—to shape autism science*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Don't worry Bill Gates has Aspergers. I can imagine his intentions are great. The reason they stopped the use of Ivermectin was for our own good. You see Ivermectin kills covid transmission 100%. Since Aug of 2019 it was available and the WHO and Billy have slammed the door on this cheap and proven safe in humans for over 10 years drug. Its almost like the hyper focus on vaxing the world is an issue?
> 
> I may have a little insight for you. My son, now 14 is mildly autistic, Asperger's. We always say that he "goes by the book". That means, in his mind that all rules must be "obeyed". So in relating to our dogs, if a dog is naughty like, jumping up, he must be stopped "at all costs", even if it's loud or violent behavior. In his mind he's helping the dog do the right thing because rules must not be broken. I have seen in autistic children that there aren't any gray areas, only black and white. That can also explain how violence can be justified if "rules are being broken" in the mind of an autistic child. This also makes my child a straight "A" student because he follows directions so well and has the cleanest bedroom of all of us!
> 
> Dont worry Billy and the Gang have the ability to force thier way so you can see they are right and they are more than happy to do whatever it takes to fig this out.


Yep I'm sure he's the mass murder you are saying he is with your very first post on RIU an antivaccer message. So you figure Bill Gates is a party to mass murder and who is he giving most of his fortune away to? Yep the guy and his foundation have damn near developed a vaccine for Malaria and might save millions of kids a year, giving most of his vast fortune away, pure evil alright.

So here you are with your very first post on RIU spreading lethal disinformation and bullshit without a single link or source to back up your lies. Most people like Bill, a lot of scientists and engineers are on the mild end of the autism spectrum, it's just a way of being, not a pathology.

So you believe Bill is mass murdering people and an unproven antiviral is the answer and there is a conspiracy to keep the miracle cure from thousands of dying people so Bill can track them with micro chips? You better start providing links and fleshing out your theory, cause this Canadian is calling you a fucking idiot or worse a fucking murdering idiot.

You are either the source of this shit or a victim, either way you are a moral and intellectual failure. So "jenius", how about some links to newsmax or perhaps that Russian account on facebook where you read it.

We need more details on how these microchips would operate, there seems to be some issues with basic physics and the engineering would be a real bitch. Here are a few of the challenges. Think much?
1)Powering. RF powered would be difficult considering the antenna size required, the wave length would have to be in the nanometer range.
2) Transmit the signal and at what strength. The heat generated in transmitting would be problematic considering the high frequency required.
3) What data could they collect? Body Temps? and how would you read and collect the data 5G towers will not do and the frequency used would be far too low.

I could make quite a list of problems and holes, but I can think and some folks can't. Your cell phone does a pretty good job of tracking your geographic location and collects all the info on you anybody could want.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2020)

has anyone noticed Melania has gotten tons of blonde highlights for her new life?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Don't worry Bill Gates has Aspergers. I can imagine his intentions are great. The reason they stopped the use of Ivermectin was for our own good. You see Ivermectin kills covid transmission 100%. Since Aug of 2019 it was available and the WHO and Billy have slammed the door on this cheap and proven safe in humans for over 10 years drug. Its almost like the hyper focus on vaxing the world is an issue?
> 
> I may have a little insight for you. My son, now 14 is mildly autistic, Asperger's. We always say that he "goes by the book". That means, in his mind that all rules must be "obeyed". So in relating to our dogs, if a dog is naughty like, jumping up, he must be stopped "at all costs", even if it's loud or violent behavior. In his mind he's helping the dog do the right thing because rules must not be broken. I have seen in autistic children that there aren't any gray areas, only black and white. That can also explain how violence can be justified if "rules are being broken" in the mind of an autistic child. This also makes my child a straight "A" student because he follows directions so well and has the cleanest bedroom of all of us!
> 
> Dont worry Billy and the Gang have the ability to force thier way so you can see they are right and they are more than happy to do whatever it takes to fig this out.


police only see black and white as well; they test out psychologically as criminal too. it's a weird fine line.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> has anyone noticed Melania has gotten tons of blonde highlights for her new life?


If she gets enough cash she will probably move back to Slovenia at least for the summers. It might not be a bad idea considering the shit Donald will be in and that she might be called to testify and could end up in prison herself along with everybody else who came into close contact with Donald. He spreads corruption and trouble like a covid super spreader.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If she gets enough cash she will probably move back to Slovenia at least for the summers. It might not be a bad idea considering the shit Donald will be in and that she might be called to testify and could end up in prison herself along with everybody else who came into close contact with Donald. He spreads corruption and trouble like a covid super spreader.


a wife doesn't have to testify against her husband? no?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> has anyone noticed Melania has gotten tons of blonde highlights for her new life?


Yeah, I did notice that. I am sure she is getting her pre FLOTUS slutty wardrobe dry cleaned and ready to go . I will never forget those skin tight black leather pants and glitter tube top and push up bra she was wearing during her first few weeks at FLOTUS . Lol. I was like wow, she is really one dumb broad. Someone had to sit her down and have a serious talk with her because she began the slow metamorphosis into the more conservative long flower print dresses of a more uppity class distinction. Shit I would never be caught dead in but presents herself to her title better. I am sure the construction going on I her new bedroom includes lots of mirrors and a strippers pole and lots of new Russian dildos.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Is this some weird way to link vaccines to the nonsense garbage science that people want to believe caused their kids differences?


I was thinking the same thing when I read that post.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2020)

I never masturbated until I took the Polio Vaccine, now I cant stop.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I read that post.


Could be the case here, but the shit spouted was just too stupid, a little human interest sandwiched between an antivaccer conspiracy that slanders a good man and undermines his good works. Years back I did my share of swearing at Bill and dealing with his nightmare OS, but since his mom died and he had kids, he changed or revealed what he really was, a good man. You will know them by their actions and actions speak loudest about intentions.

This clown thinks nothing of dragging his name through the mud on his first post without as much as a link from an antivaccer site to back him up. Maybe he has a kid with issues, Bill Gates has kids too, spouting and spreading lies and bullshit is malicious and dangerous. I really don't think he's as stupid as he's acting, we are to believe Bill Gates runs the WHO now and tells them what to do in some secret qanon like conspiracy, Jesus. It's not suppose to be believed, just repeat it enough until people become numb and conditioned to it, like Trump's antics.

A drop in the disinformation firehose, we need to shut off the valve, not get wet dealing with the nozzle.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

I will erase my crap shortly. . Please consider me crazy if it makes you feel comfortable.

First off Billy needs to hire a "normal" convince-er ( real word and shit) to help him manage his inability to see more than the numbers as he "drills" down on a plan that Must be, regardless of other variables that involve negative outcomes. This normal dude (convince-er) is used in Africa when billy is trying to turn his black and white must do list into a desire for a chief or leader in a third world country. So far the only way Billy can convince third world people to play ball is to shut his face, smile alot and let a human do the talking. As long as less than half of the people die it’s still a success that will require a little work. Rna manipulation has only been allowed due to forced desperation. Billy is so excited. Do your own research.

Lets say I don’t need a political side to tell me what’s right or wrong and I don’t play video games or have a fantasy football team, pathetic bunch of distractions to keep your mind busy. Liberals and conservative fanboys are the same, suckers. I have had inside access to billy land and I know some other details from other sources. I don’t rely on this screen for the truth. I have spent years contracting with both Canadian government and the American gov.
California school system was a very interesting disaster of trama victims and sociopaths playing finance with your kids’ lives. Canada followed California’s other program in throwing all vulnerable people and “expensive contracts” on the street. Tent cities went up and we had the largest number of dead kids ever. Killing kids for cash is a new program; I can’t imagine you will do more than hide instead of checking the bullshitters on their bullshit. I sat in board rooms full of your hard earned tax dollars while they did this crap. I don’t need your approval. You need to start owning your own life.
Some facts for you terrified screen watchers. Saved money is worth way more than earned money. A lifelong client dead at 18-30 is less than half the bill. Ever wonder how California systems can’t solve the most basic of basic problems?? A church full of bible thumper terrified of their own shadow can do a better job. One of the programs I am aware of was this program to kill the most vulnerable people in society in front of the public. Politics will beg for help while destroying real services or systems used to maintain humanity. This plan was not local in origin and so neither political side will change the outcome. Ask anyone in the military what the intent of road blocks are. Dare ya. Control is the name of the game. Now ask a real thinker in camo why you would subjugate the masses to death and poverty with no solution, daily! Try this on for size. You are now the leader of a country, try to manage it. It’s not easy and easy tools and tool makers like Billy and goggle are very attractive. It is amazing how stupid people can be.

Like Hitler, Billy had started off with great ideas and great intentions. Many vaccines are great and needed. Billie’s disability is a great benefit that comes from a loss in other very important areas. ( side note: It is not a loss if we were a society that threw less than ideal people in a sack at birth. We are not that group so we have the burdens that get in the way of black and white thinking; people willing to drill down at “all” costs. )

Without proper management of people like billy it is easy to let go of humanity for the dreams and drilling down of these lopsided expressions of human variability. Who are the "deciders??" Not you or even your politicians. The solutions coming forward now are very very reckless and yes the de worm meds kick Covid ass. The fact is "they" forced ivermectin be dumped. The goal is to force the "proof". The percentage of damage to innocent life (black and white) is worth proving the theory that rna is the best way forward….for billy and his crew to “win”. Then the perfectly normal people killing kids for cash will use it for good intentions.

Now tell me why children services can access your child if you are bad? You registered your kid “gave them away". Ask a lawyer, any lawyer to confirm for yourself. Dare anyone to not register your kid, you will need a big gun to keeop that up. So when billy is experimenting you will rely on him as a "doctor??". Don’t worry the state owns your child and has no problem letting you know this. This is not anything but fact. Dare you to put down that socially approving starbucks coffee and put away that new I phone used to tell everyone how special you are; put away all your Salvador Dali crutches and walk to your lawyer’s office. You don’t own your children and they are children of the state, just like you.

If you have seen what I have seen and didn’t waste your time with division / sides you would know the truth. The truth is I have watched the systems in place now carefully set up with a clear and simple goal. For example CARF is in Canada and is US based, Canada is now a state. A lovely lady wrote a book about the cost of buying Canada, LOL it was taken/sold by Harper. The people making these plans are human so they will fail as usual, that said fighting over who is going to rape your life is a silly game for the terrified or stupid.

I believe for reasons I can’t explain or share that Ivermectin works. I am happy to be wrong but it has been proven to be safe in humans. I have not used it and don’t plan on using it, I use well planned days with a mask and six feet between me and others. Put down your leash (phone) use cash and watch how fast you see the new structure. Here is a near future trick you will like. Tesla will be offering insurance programs. Electric cars will take away a lot of freedom and like with your phone the exchange will be your rights and individuality. Soon, cars and ownership will be gone. You will subscribe and only the “they” will own anything, including your children. The American system is and has been messy. The new system will be neat, clean, black and white with much less humanity.

I have spent 28 years working in or contracting with the government and have moved onto designing grow systems that work in both extreme temps. I am not poor and believe it or not I'm even sane and grounded in reality. I have friends and access into areas that most people do or did not. I socialized (past) with people of power and you have no idea how human these idiots are. Accountability, real accountability and oversight are the solutions and will work like bleach.

Carlin had it right, it was not a joke.

Good luck!


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> I will erase my crap shortly. . Please consider me crazy if it makes you feel comfortable.
> 
> First off Billy needs to hire a "normal" convince-er ( real word and shit) to help him manage his inability to see more than the numbers as he "drills" down on a plan that Must be, regardless of other variables that involve negative outcomes. This normal dude (convince-er) is used in Africa when billy is trying to turn his black and white must do list into a desire for a chief or leader in a third world country. So far the only way Billy can convince third world people to play ball is to shut his face, smile alot and let a human do the talking. As long as less than half of the people die it’s still a success that will require a little work. Rna manipulation has only been allowed due to forced desperation. Billy is so excited. Do your own research.
> 
> ...


There is a whole lot of stuff in this. 

Congrats on your business. Im not sure what special insight you are saying you have from contracting with the government. I think depending on what it is would matter. Or are you just talking about bureaucracy? 

Whose Billy? Im guessing Bill Gates, but not sure what you are saying about him/Microsoft? It got a bit lost.

As for California, and the homeless problem. I would suggest that if you actually cared you would look to the red/rural areas of our nation that push out their 'problems' and expect the cities to deal with them, and then sit back and blame it on those 'liberal' policies, when it is clearly not.

Best of luck with your grow.

I disagree with a lot of your fortune telling about some 'new system'.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2020)

Cool story, where do I get my barcode tattoo?


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 20, 2020)

Too long for me.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> There is a whole lot of stuff in this.
> 
> Congrats on your business. Im not sure what special insight you are saying you have from contracting with the government. I think depending on what it is would matter. Or are you just talking about bureaucracy?
> 
> ...


Easy to get lost in that mess of run on sentence. let me not say what I am needing to say so I dont get thumped for saying what I want to say. 

I dont take sides lib or con. 

Using a label to walk away from details is one of the problems. "bureaucracy" look into soft language and Non violent communication. 

There are programs and systems that could work. I mention C.A.R.F. becasue it is a part of the system that pushes agencies in the direction of destruction. 

In canada right now: Harm reduction program. illegally used to provide children with hard drugs instead of using doctors to administer with the goal of control of child to move toward trauma informed response/ sobriety. Foster parents are also told to purchase smokes for underage kids, wont find that in the contract. Now tell me the issues of caring for children is a red or blue state issue. It is not. The accountants decide based on "Money Saved". They use the capacity of these people to trick them into using thier "rights" to walk out of service onto the street. Dont worry Meth and Heroin will end them before 30 and the state will save millions. The paperwork landing in the court to subvert a child's rights often arrives blank other than the social workers comments. Mental health issues associated with children molested in care become a way to subvert and throw on the street. Hacks over medicating causing children and vulnerable youth end up "mental health". Then they all choose with their proven diminished capacity to care for themselves with candy from the candy man now allowed to provide meds. 

This comes from the US and Canada's creditors, not going to share my experiences in this area. 

I also have some background connections with data management systems and social control systems. 

The people controlling others will always lie in your best interest as a way to justify the actions they "must" take. Been on all sides of that mess.
look up evil on youtube..maybe his name was Phillip something...

The "new" system is already here. Honestly you know better but dont have time. Two very diffrent truths. Might want to ask why Time/ Money trumps Kids/ Humanity.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 20, 2020)

Still too much to read for me.
I guess I'm just simple.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> I dont take sides lib or con.


You don't know right from wrong or your arse from a hot rock. I've been known to make long posts myself, but they are coherent and the content makes fucking sense at some level. You are spouting hard right horse shit and listening to a rightwing nutbar and sound like one yourself.


grass_fish said:


> In canada right now: Harm reduction program. illegally used to provide children with hard drugs instead of using doctors to administer with the goal of control of child to move toward trauma informed response/ sobriety. Foster parents are also told to purchase smokes for underage kids, wont find that in the contract.


An example of stupidity, ignorance and a head filled with nutbar crap.

I no longer think you're a paid troll, just a willing victim of disinformation and hate. Stop posting and embarrassing yourself, I just skimmed your shit spew and I'm not even gonna bother going through it and reaming your ass. You are among informed educated adults here and are gonna get a hard dose of reality right between the eyes.
I'm a Canadian so stop spreading bullshit conspiracy theories about my country and about treatment programs you know shit about except for what some rightwing psycho spouts at you.

Start backing up things you say with links and be prepared to stand behind what you say or I'm gonna start the painful task of reading your posts and you in detail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> Still too much to read for me.
> I guess I'm just simple.


Nope, it's just a combination of ignorance, bullshit and low intelligence on his part. If he actually made sense on any level I'd concern myself more, but his lack of communications skills make him harmless to others. We have morons in Canada too, same ratio as Americans, we just haven't collected them all into one political party here!  Here they roam the political wilderness and sometimes sneak into the conservative party, but they have to be careful cause they've got sense enough and the ability to kick them out.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2020)

Countries are closing their borders because of the new variant of covid-19, too late it's already spread and it may be in California already.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> There is a whole lot of stuff in this.
> 
> Congrats on your business. Im not sure what special insight you are saying you have from contracting with the government. I think depending on what it is would matter. Or are you just talking about bureaucracy?
> 
> ...


I stopped reading after the “Hitler had good intentions” part.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 20, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> Still too much to read for me.
> I guess I'm just simple.


I’m with ya but it’s not like we’re missing a Ted Talks, I assume.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2020)

This is normal for Russia but why a covid scientist.










Russian scientist working on COVID-19 vaccine plummets to death in St. Petersburg


A prominent Russian scientist who was working on a COVID-19 vaccine was found dead with a stab wound after plummeting out his window in St. Petersburg, according to news reports.




nypost.com


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

Mi


MickFoster said:


> Still too much to read for me.
> I guess I'm just simple.


I spent 28 years helping people and learned from the inside what is happening, planned and


DIY-HP-LED said:


> You don't know right from wrong or your arse from a hot rock. I've been known to make long posts myself, but they are coherent and the content makes fucking sense at some level. You are spouting hard right horse shit and listening to a rightwing nutbar and sound like one yourself.
> 
> An example of stupidity, ignorance and a head filled with nutbar crap.
> 
> ...


You sure are Funny. Liberal and conservative fan boys are all alike. Zero facts or arguing points just insults and bullshit backed by angry comments. When I get your kind of comment it usually means I am right. 

Thank you.
Have a Nice day


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Mi
> 
> I spent 28 years helping people and learned from the inside what is happening, planned and
> 
> ...


I will, I mediate and it helps a lot, medication might be your answer. BTW Stop listening to Ezra Levant he is filling your head with shit, if not him someone else is and it's so full it's coming out of your mouth. Look what bullshit did for America that's why I'm glad we have our criminal liable laws.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2020)

Creepy










Founder of vaccine safety website, ex-pharma insider found dead - LifeSite


'If something were to happen to me,' Brandy Vaughan wrote in late 2019, 'it’s foul play and you know exactly who and why.'




www.lifesitenews.com


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

Completely unrelated to the "plandemic" (I put Plandemic in to specifically set DIY HP LED / Liberal fan boy off on an ego masturbation session). The truth about child services and care for vulnerable people in Canada is full of dangerous choices and horrible acts.

I had been asked to help and saw first hand the list of insane programs and activities.

I was attacked by a law firm in Vancouver for trying to share information about the horrible acts.

I have proof about the majority of my "claims". Proof that I can’t share unless I want to get destroyed. If you would like to sign a NDA and have the six figure income to support it I will gladly show you damaging information about MCFD:

Small list:

Social workers who had their own children removed and continue to work for mcfd.

Illegal Harm reduction programs used to later manipulate foster parents or program managers Doctors can do this but then it would be documented.

Illegal cigarette purchases required when caring for children. No doctor or legal structure involved. 

Supporting papers for undermining children’s rights in court left blank while heaped with MCFD notes and justifications. I am sure you know a social workers written opinion is fact in law until proven otherwise, right? So the child is guilty until proven innocent.

Parents told to help criminalize their child to use the legal system to get them help. Truth is diminishing a child’s value through criminalization destroys their value and word. Later parents came to me destroyed and it was too late. The child receives no help at all, just harm.

A agency allowing a child to be molested in the Mcfd office and the child was then paid and signed a NDA. This makes the child a legal prostitute for the Canadian government so a damaged (trauma) Social worker can rape children when they are triggered. That social worker was never fired and continues to this day.

I contacted my MLA and MCFD attacked me for exposing the facts.

I contacted the lovely RCY and they hung up.

I have e mails, legal documents from my lawyer, and text messages all proving what I have shared.

That is just a small sample of the information I have about just MCFD.

I will not protect my word on other portions of my intentionally messy posts becasue I have kids to feed and I like breathing.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 20, 2020)

I just love story time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Completely unrelated to the "plandemic" (I put Plandemic in to specifically set DIY HP LED / Liberal fan boy off on an ego masturbation session). The truth about child services and care for vulnerable people in Canada is full of dangerous choices and horrible acts.
> 
> I had been asked to help and saw first hand the list of insane programs and activities.
> 
> ...


You are a nutbar, period. Lot's of claims and no links or documents. Nobody would let you near kids with issues, you have no education or skills and nobody wanted your help. You are full of shit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I just love story time.


They need to find him and run him down with a fucking butterfly net.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Creepy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The link is a religious loony site that is antivaccer. One of the "must reads" from the site.
*FDA approves emergency use of abortion-tainted Moderna COVID-19 vaccine*
The new vaccine has a small piece of COVID-19 genetic material (messenger RNA) that 'instructs' cells in the human body 'to make the virus’s distinctive "spike" protein.'


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are a nutbar, period. Lot's of claims and no links or documents. Nobody would let you near kids with issues, you have no education or skills and nobody wanted your help. You are full of shit


He’ll be gone soon. That’s the first post I finished from the clown. Just another idiot. Looks like this ones from BC.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They need to find him and run him down with a fucking butterfly net.


Again


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’ll be gone soon. That’s the first post I finished from the clown. Just another idiot. Looks like this ones from BC.


I've got a special place outside my heart for antivaccers, anybody who murders children doesn't get much sympathy from me. I don't care if they use a gun, a knife or disinformation or kills their souls by putting them in cages as toddlers, or supports such shit. This time around there are millions of lives on the line, hundreds of thousands of deaths and more maimed so the stakes have just gone up, for me at least. If I find the cocksuckers in my country I will jump on then with both feet and work to have them charged with manslaughter. I consider parents who don't vaccine their children to be child abusers and unfit parents who are not to be trusted to be in the custody of the vulnerable.

If they kill their kid because they are idiots they are still murders, they are not victims and they had to by pass expert information to find the horse shit they swallow, they are responsible for their actions and the information they consume. If some nutbar tells them to pick up a gun and over throw the government are they victims? NO, they are in Darwin's waiting room.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

So DIY HP LED can be rude and obnoxious, I guess he has justifications. pretty much it. Cute. I was told places like this exist but wow I never thought they were real. 

Bye Now.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are a nutbar, period. Lot's of claims and no links or documents. Nobody would let you near kids with issues, you have no education or skills and nobody wanted your help. You are full of shit


 As if one would have links to legal documents. run along sport. Wow.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

Like I said if you want proof i can provide it but you will have to sign a NDA. that is a non disclosure agreement. You will have to support it with a six figure income not that job at the gas station.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

Leaving now. wow just blows my mind how closed and ignorant people can be. Remember when you find out I was correct...run in traffic.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2020)

LOL


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This is normal for Russia but why a covid scientist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he didn't find the vaccine first.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Leaving now. wow just blows my mind how closed and ignorant people can be. Remember when you find out I was correct...run in traffic.


Bye


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

The suckers and losers can believe the shit Rupert put's out for power and profit, but Rupert is smarter than that. All the owners and staff of the disinformation networks in America are getting vaccinated while pushing the antivaccer message or a "controversy" about it. Manslaughter like some red state governors? Or perhaps mass second degree murder like Trump and this shit could be a nail in their coffin. Getting vaccinated oneself while selling the antivaccer message is not just hypocritical and malicious, it is criminal.

Rupert Murdoch gets vaccine as Fox News pushes misinformation (cnn.com) 

*Rupert Murdoch gets vaccine as Fox News pushes misinformation*
CNN's Brian Stelter and Oliver Darcy discuss Fox News' continued promotion of misinformation surrounding Covid-19 vaccinations, despite Rupert Murdoch himself receiving a dose earlier this week.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The suckers and losers can believe the shit Rupert put's out for power and profit, but Rupert is smarter than that. All the owners and staff of the disinformation networks in America are getting vaccinated while pushing the antivaccer message or a "controversy" about it. Manslaughter like some red state governors? Or perhaps mass second degree murder like Trump and this shit could be a nail in their coffin. Getting vaccinated oneself while selling the antivaccer message is not just hypocritical and malicious, it is criminal.
> 
> Rupert Murdoch gets vaccine as Fox News pushes misinformation (cnn.com)
> 
> ...


Prove it .


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm sorry you're retarded,did your mother drop you on your head?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Prove it .


I thought you were leaving?
There is a link and Rupert said he got the shot or jab as they say in the UK
Now just leave will ya? I don't feel good about beating on the mentally handicapped, even if you were here before and appear not to have all yer marbles in the bag. As for manslaughter and second degree murder charges check out US law and also pay close attention to the standards of evidence and culpability in Canadian law. The first thing that will happen to you in prison here or there is a covid vaccination, it's mandatory there. I could post an expert video talk, but you wouldn't watch it.

Now just go away, you are a danger to yourself and others.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm sorry you're retarded,did your mother drop you on your head?


 Asked for proof not for the girlfriend to chime in. Now if you want to use the brain and be cool I will treat you likewise. 

DIY HP LED is a bully and has some real anger issues. Needs in a very bad way to be right all the time, all the time. 
So its time for the keyboard tough guy to prove it outside of some lame bias link. 

labeling other opinions bad and using it as an excuse to attack and spout little man anger is not being right. Its weak.
Paid for networks are all alike and just like soft drinks and teams they all have fan boys like DIY HP Led.

Cheering is not facts!
Prove it.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I thought you were leaving?
> There is a link and Rupert said he got the shot or jab as they say in the UK
> Now just leave will ya? I don't feel good about beating on the mentally handicapped, even if you were here before and appear not to have all yer marbles in the bag. As for manslaughter and second degree murder charges check out US law and also pay close attention to the standards of evidence and culpability in Canadian law. The first thing that will happen to you in prison here or there is a covid vaccination, it's mandatory there. I could post an expert video talk, but you wouldn't watch it.
> 
> Now just go away, you are a danger to yourself and others.


He said she said and becasue you are spouting it then its fact?? Sounds like hearsay. yeah that's what it is.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

Prove it, becasue you are wrong and I know it. This was intended for (light bulb) DIY HD LED.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Asked for proof not for the girlfriend to chime in. Now if you want to use the brain and be cool I will treat you likewise.
> 
> DIY HP LED is a bully and has some real anger issues. Needs in a very bad way to be right all the time, all the time.
> So its time for the keyboard tough guy to prove it outside of some lame bias link.
> ...


Why should I prove a negative? I don't really have anger issues, I just know the appropriate response of a liberal democracy to bullshit. You should read a little history to see what liberal democracies are capable of when they defend themselves from existential threats. In Canada the law and the government can do amazing things by American standards and they can do some pretty radical stuff too, read some history.

A house divided cannot stand neither can a country or a church, that's why they used to burn people at the stake for heresy. There are not two realities there is only one and yes conspiracies do exist, but so do people who push them for power and profit. You are uneducated and ignorant of the facts also your thinking is disordered and I suspect you have mental health issues.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2020)

Manic episode?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Manic episode?


Could be anything, seems like borderline schizophrenia, hard to tell at a distance, if he's older probably a history of hospitalization when he was younger. The drugs can do amazing things, but the side effects are a bitch for many and if the crazy feels good why not? It is only those who suffer more than the side effects who take them. He could be bipolar though if older, that often becomes a more serious issue later in life.

In any case I don't really feel like beating on this poor soul, makes me feel like I'm beating up a mentally handicapped person and it's not a good feeling to have.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Easy to get lost in that mess of run on sentence. let me not say what I am needing to say so I dont get thumped for saying what I want to say.
> 
> I dont take sides lib or con.
> 
> ...


prove it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Manic episode?


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why should I prove a negative? I don't really have anger issues, I just know the appropriate response of a liberal democracy to bullshit. You should read a little history to see what liberal democracies are capable of when they defend themselves from existential threats. In Canada the law and the government can do amazing things by American standards and they can do some pretty radical stuff too, read some history.
> 
> A house divided cannot stand neither can a country or a church, that's why they used to burn people at the stake for heresy. There are not two realities there is only one and yes conspiracies do exist, but so do people who push them for power and profit. You are uneducated and ignorant of the facts also your thinking is disordered and I suspect you have mental health issues.


You obviously have no clue and can’t prove it. That’s ok Ill let that go because you also labeled a guy with all his vaccinations an anti vaxer. Maybe stop labeling and stop worrying about being right all the time.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Could be anything, seems like borderline schizophrenia, hard to tell at a distance, if he's older probably a history of hospitalization when he was younger. The drugs can do amazing things, but the side effects are a bitch for many and if the crazy feels good why not? It is only those who suffer more than the side effects who take them. He could be bipolar though if older, that often becomes a more serious issue later in life.
> 
> In any case I don't really feel like beating on this poor soul, makes me feel like I'm beating up a mentally handicapped person and it's not a good feeling to have.


When desperate you insult and debase yourself while pretending a political opinion provides some sort of value. This cant protect you from your own rude childish attempt at control. You sure are funny.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Completely unrelated to the "plandemic" (I put Plandemic in to specifically set DIY HP LED / Liberal fan boy off on an ego masturbation session). The truth about child services and care for vulnerable people in Canada is full of dangerous choices and horrible acts.
> 
> I had been asked to help and saw first hand the list of insane programs and activities.
> 
> ...


we had somebody here before that sounded like you, @mustbetribbin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> You obviously have no clue and can’t prove it. That’s ok Ill let that go because you also labeled a guy with all his vaccinations an anti vaxer. Maybe stop labeling and stop worrying about being right all the time.


Did your parents a give them to you? Perhaps you need to be more clear in your posts where you stand on a specific issue like vaccinations and not be all over the map. It's hard to follow you and when ya say Hitler had a point, normal folks stop reading. I could ask you some specific questions but you were leaving remember, and I won't rattle your chain myself.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

If you had not insulted me and been so rude I would have done the same. You are at least smart enough to know you will solicit this response and use this trolling to feel better about yourself. 

I noticed you pump out alot of opinion with a strong left side to lean on when looking for a newsworthy cheerleader. I bet you are capable of doing better without all the labels and valueless rude comments. it would require work and the ability to be wrong however, that requires strength.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> we had somebody here before that sounded like you, @mustbetribbin


Hint, your anger monkey ( light bulb) is a troll and leaves zero opportunity for anyone to actually discuss outside his opinion. For the most part no one could prove half the dribble he spouts/ repeats. So when someone shows up saying or acting like a victim Dippy cant resist. 

This means this is a cheerleading club full of yess boys for LightBulb ( DIY HP LED). No discussion, just following whatever lightbulb says. .


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Prove it, becasue you are wrong and I know it.


You know what I know, after reading your obnoxious, insulting posts?
That is, that your a fucking imbecilic clown act, but also may I add, there is no room anymore here in Politics for, simply put, assholes.
You use this term often, "Prove it"
You prove by presenting a rational argument that you are worthy of respect, otherwise go the fuck away & stfu.
Got it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> If you had not insulted me and been so rude I would have done the same. You are at least smart enough to know you will solicit this response and use this trolling to feel better about yourself.
> 
> I noticed you pump out alot of opinion with a strong left side to lean on when looking for a newsworthy cheerleader. I bet you are capable of doing better without all the labels and valueless rude comments. it would require work and the ability to be wrong however, that requires strength.


Don't take it to heart son, if I thought you were anything other than confused with mental health issues I would be a lot worse and you'd be losing sleep tonight. Speaking of sleep I'm off to have a little sit as soon as my cat is done with me and I gotta type over the little beast now. 

Try it, it will help you get over the trauma. Breathing in I know that I'm breathing in while feeling the whole body and breathing out I know that I am breathing while feeling the whole body, when my mid wanders I bring my attention back to the exercise and soon I relax more and more with each breath while maintaining awareness in this moment as much as I can. All the days troubles and arguments fall back into a larger perspective and it helps me sleep. Though sometimes my two cats have other ideas about meditation and sleep too.

If I didn't meditate folks like yerself would suffer and so would I unfortunately.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You know what I know, after reading your obnoxious, insulting posts?
> That is, that your a fucking imbecilic clown act, but also may I add, there is no room anymore here in Politics for, simply put, assholes.
> You use this term often, "Prove it"
> You prove by presenting a rational argument that you are worthy of respect, otherwise go the fuck away & stfu.
> Got it?


Nice to meet you Jim, looks like you misunderstood my post. I was asking (lightbulb) why he was being so rude and pointing out he could not prove what he required others to prove. He has opinions like the rest of us, that's all. Its ok If he is wrong, totally fine. I have been wrong a few times myself. I am not wrong about light bulb but I am willing to admit being human. I am referring to HID HD LED when I say lightbulb.

I think Lightbulb regrets being so silly and rude and maybe feels like he bit down hard on something that might not been a easy target. Lightbulb likes easy targets, makes him feel powerful. Maybe he ran away. Yeah he ran away.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

As for the pandemic alot of people are being destroyed by this mismanaged mess. Sad to see the lack of leadership when it comes to action for Canadians. I still cant find a reason for letting large American stores stay open while crushing Canadian small business.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't take it to heart son, if I thought you were anything other than confused with mental health issues I would be a lot worse and you'd be losing sleep tonight. Speaking of sleep I'm off to have a little sit as soon as my cat is done with me and I gotta type over the little beast now.
> 
> Try it, it will help you get over the trauma. Breathing in I know that I'm breathing in while feeling the whole body and breathing out I know that I am breathing while feeling the whole body, when my mid wanders I bring my attention back to the exercise and soon I relax more and more with each breath while maintaining awareness in this moment as much as I can. All the days troubles and arguments fall back into a larger perspective and it helps me sleep. Though sometimes my two cats have other ideas about meditation and sleep too.
> 
> If I didn't meditate folks like yerself would suffer and so would I unfortunately.


No one is afraid of you, dont worry. Sorry you are such a angry person I hope your cat helps you relax. 
Night Lightbulb.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Hint, your anger monkey ( light bulb) is a troll and leaves zero opportunity for anyone to actually discuss outside his opinion. For the most part no one could prove half the dribble he spouts/ repeats. So when someone shows up saying or acting like a victim Dippy cant resist.
> 
> This means this is a cheerleading club full of yess boys for LightBulb ( DIY HP LED). No discussion, just following whatever lightbulb says. .


The anger is all yours. 

Prove it!!!!

lulz


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Nice to meet you Jim


I'm not sure that the feeling is mutual.
You've been a member for around a week now & seem to have entered Politics on a mission to antagonize,
Personally, I'm fed the fuck up with that kind of dialog/attitude.
Discuss/debate civilly/intelligently, no problem, but insults, like using the term "Lightbulb" too describe @DIY-HP-LED annoys me.
Life/Existence is hard the fuck enough now as it is, no need for more aggravation in these trying times.
So, I bid you welcome to RIU/Merry Christmas, but please try to remember/understand that we are/should be Brothers/Sisters.
Play nice/Peace out/wear a mask


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

Ivermectin according to the WHO.

https://www.who.int/apoc/cdti/ivermectin/en/

Ivermectin according to real doctors. Notice this real doctor is not behind a computer screen, notice how he is not an evil anti vaxer? Notice other doctors invited this doctor due to past revelations that were true and helpful. 




I can provide more information or “proof” as you see it. None of this has to do with anti vax .

I am so glad they found this option considering that the current covid vax cannot be used on pregnant women or children. There are no dangers with Ivermectin. So glad these doctors have taken the step to take real action.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm not sure that the feeling is mutual.
> You've been a member for around a week now & seem to have entered Politics on a mission to antagonize,
> Personally, I'm fed the fuck up with that kind of dialog/attitude.
> Discuss/debate civilly/intelligently, no problem, but insults, like using the term "Lightbulb" too describe @DIY-HP-LED annoys me.
> ...


If he had not went at me I would have played nice. I will play nice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> If he had not went at me I would have played nice. I will play nice.


If you weren't such an utter asshole spouting lies and disinformation I might be nice like I am to normal people. I was a good sit now off to the sack. To sleep the sleep of the just I might add.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 20, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> If he had not went at me I would have played nice. I will play nice.


Very cool 
We, all, everyone, must re-learn moderation/inclusion/empathy it seems now in this Age of COVID-19
Trump & his bellicose attitude has become too fucking acceptable/the norm.
We can not survive as a healthy Society in that manner.
Fucking poison for the Soul.
You have a lovely holiday/stay safe @grass_fish
Peace out
James


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2020)

New Sox stink just as bad as all the other Sox that show up here so fuck ya.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Ivermectin according to the WHO.
> 
> https://www.who.int/apoc/cdti/ivermectin/en/
> 
> ...


So the Republicans found someone to talk up the drug to kill worms?



>


Besides saying he has a 'miracle cure' a bunch of times, and selling his book and manuscripts, he really didn't say anything, but he said it like a true believer.

As much as it would be nice to believe these people, until the science is done in a double blind test, it is a lot of wishful thinking and not proof.




> CLAIM: The antiparasitic drug ivermectin “has a miraculous effectiveness that obliterates” the transmission of COVID-19 and will prevent people from getting sick.
> 
> AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. There’s no evidence ivermectin has been proven a safe or effective treatment against COVID-19.
> 
> ...


We had a local hospital here trying to sell Trump's snake oil earlier too, and it proved to be bullshit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This is normal for Russia but why a covid scientist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty unlucky to not only fall from a building but to also land on a knife.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 21, 2020)

Fig I would share this becasue this man I feel has some great opinions without too much drama from either side.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2020)

My dog has extra worming pills!


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> My dog has extra worming pills!


Save them incase your ever in Mexico ......


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Fig I would share this becasue this man I feel has some great opinions without too much drama from either side.


Prove it!!!!

lulz

Didn't watch the video.


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 22, 2020)

Covid present in Europe as early as September 2019, blood studies show. Satellite data shows Covid present in Wuhan as early as August.

Business Insider: Coronavirus was circulating in Europe and China before Wuhan outbreak - Business Insider.








Suspicions mount that the coronavirus was spreading in China and Europe as early as October, following a WHO investigation


Findings from a recent WHO investigation to China may confirm the coronavirus was circulating months before Wuhan authorities reported the first case.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2020)

smokinrav said:


> Covid present in Europe as early as September 2019, blood studies show. Satellite data shows Covid present in Wuhan as early as August.
> 
> Business Insider: Coronavirus was circulating in Europe and China before Wuhan outbreak - Business Insider.
> 
> ...


Italy is a major point of entry for Chinese goods and I think that's where the virus entered Europe and I think the virus started in rural China and didn't take off till it entered the large city of Wuhan.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Italy is a major point of entry for Chinese goods and I think that's where the virus entered Europe and I think the virus started in rural China and didn't take off till it entered the large city of Wuhan.


Or, on the otherhand, Italy was the origin.
Why not?


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)

smokinrav said:


> Covid present in Europe as early as September 2019, blood studies show. Satellite data shows Covid present in Wuhan as early as August.
> 
> Business Insider: Coronavirus was circulating in Europe and China before Wuhan outbreak - Business Insider.
> 
> ...


Antibodies were found in blood donations from September in the midwest. It was everywhere before we knew about it.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 22, 2020)

Shows we need the vaccines to save our ass, else it will keep coming back even if it seems there are zero infection.



Jimdamick said:


> Or, on the otherhand, Italy was the origin.
> Why not?


Nobody knows with 100% certainty atm, but it’s more than likely from China, just like new flu variants, including swine flu. If we”d close off China with their unhygienic treatment of animals and people, we wouldn’t have to update the flu vaccine every year. Trump’s not wrong calling it the China virus, just as Ebola was named after the river near where it originated. Ignoring the cause because Trump calls it China virus is cutting off our own nose to spite Trump. In feb or march the WHO will send a team of people to China to investigate the origin. The team includes the nr1 viroligist from NL and experts from 9 other countries including the US, UK, Australia, Germany, Japan, Russia and a few others. So sooner or later, I think we’ll know for sure.

Cap Morgan is probably right though, the Wuhan market was likely a superspreader event and not the origin. There’s at least 1 earlier patient who hasn’t been at the market and it’s not known where he got infected.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Or, on the otherhand, Italy was the origin.
> Why not?


It came from a rural bat population in China, the locals are semi-immune to it, this has been known for a long time.


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 22, 2020)

injinji said:


> Antibodies were found in blood donations from September in the midwest. It was everywhere before we knew about it.


I wonder if they were calling official causes of death pneumonia...


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)

smokinrav said:


> I wonder if they were calling official causes of death pneumonia...


A lot of the old folks who died early on were not counted. There may be lab samples that can be tested for some of them, but the numbers will always be lower.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 22, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Prove it!!!!
> 
> lulz
> 
> Didn't watch the video.


HAHAHAHA. Not that exciting. Honestly most people just dont and wont get it. If you go in the woods with a axe how long before you come out with a cell phone. 

Lots more room for jokes here.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 22, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> So the Republicans found someone to talk up the drug to kill worms?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I respect your point and I take "all" of this witha grain of salt. That said I read and look into it all. I dont take sides. No doctor is going to throw away his reputation in front of the senate to make Trump happy or to win a political stand off. So far the Doctors from california that were labeled stupid and wrong have turned out to be deadly correct. I still dont see anyone calling back and saying the liberal narrative was wrong to label them. 

I still see people blaming trump, a hack politician for the spike in numbers across the us, yet the same spike is all over the world. I find the team playing can make people stupid when they know better. Both sides. The goal posts have been moved and its pure soap opera. Its a joke with zero accountability.

If that ivermectin is a complete hox it wont kill me or mess me up. If the rushed vax is bad then it has been proven to be fatal for the wrong people. I never take flu vax becasue more often than not it failed, waste of time. I otherwise dont get the flue.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2020)

Nobody gives a shit about the pretend world you live in.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2020)

@grass_fish, wins over two more friends through his charm and wit.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 23, 2020)

smokinrav said:


> You're an uninformed moron. Please don't breed.


 Funny but I am guesing you have nothing to prove or justify your point. More of a "me too" get a kick in. Yet when I stand up you run away like the rest. I was never rude to you so please understand when I rip a strip out of you later it is directly based on you and your choice. You could be a man and contribute more than an insult, maybe even back up your weak comment. Probably wont and that's typical with weak people.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> @grass_fish, wins over two more friends through his charm and wit.


HAHAHA not too worried dont need a pat on the back. Not personal for me. Its easy to agree like most lemmings on either side of this controlled narrative. Both sides are told what to think and how to think it. Its pathetic, sad and a long time ago I thought one could help. I however learned from George Carlin it hopeless and just to watch it play out.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 23, 2020)

Still has it right.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 23, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> I respect your point and I take "all" of this witha grain of salt. That said I read and look into it all. I dont take sides. No doctor is going to throw away his reputation in front of the senate to make Trump happy or to win a political stand off.


There are actually a lot of doctors that will do just that if it means that they can sell some books/get funding. I think back to all those doctors that would be paraded out to say things like cigarettes were safe.


There has always been conmen (and women) that are willing to say anything for a buck. That is why science requires double blind tests whose results are repeatable by other scientists/doctors. 



grass_fish said:


> So far the Doctors from california that were labeled stupid and wrong have turned out to be deadly correct. I still dont see anyone calling back and saying the liberal narrative was wrong to label them.


Im not sure what you are talking about here. The internet is a vast place and it is impossible for me to guess what it could be that you mean.



grass_fish said:


> I still see people blaming trump, a hack politician for the spike in numbers across the us, yet the same spike is all over the world. I find the team playing can make people stupid when they know better. Both sides. The goal posts have been moved and its pure soap opera. Its a joke with zero accountability.


You say zero accountability like it is a bad thing (which I agree zero accountability is bad) but then make it seem like people blaming Trump are out of line, because everywhere is having a spike (because winter). 


Trump stopped the masks being sent out to all the citizens by the post office early on, and played down the dangers. And even if he didn't actively help the spread of it early on in our spreading of the virus, Trump himself understood at one point that the buck stops with the POTUS.


Then in April he started pushing his potential domestic terrorists into a summer long protest of any sane government response to the pandemic.



Then in June he had enough and started hosting super spreader events for his cult.



And so many more examples of the man with the most powerful megaphone and a digital army pushing his agenda actively harming our nation's ability to sanely combat this virus. 



grass_fish said:


> If that ivermectin is a complete hox it wont kill me or mess me up. If the rushed vax is bad then it has been proven to be fatal for the wrong people. I never take flu vax becasue more often than not it failed, waste of time. I otherwise dont get the flue.


Im not a doctor and don't know enough to answer this. But I do see the problem with being able to say you have never taken the flu vaccine, and that more often than not it failed. Because those points are contradictory. You can't know it failed if you never taken it.

The thing I do understand about the vaccines though is that it doesn't necessarily stop you from getting the virus, but it does help your system to keep it from getting as severe of a case if you do. 

And this vaccine has been being developed for decades. Science builds from all the science done before it.

My wife is scheduled to take it this week, and I couldn't be more relieved once she has. This virus is very real, and very dangerous. 

I hope you and your family keep healthy and safe.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2020)

George Carlin did become a bitter old man that wasn’t funny anymore. Get off my lawn!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2020)

After the worm pills, how about an Ultraviolet light up your ass?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> After the worm pills, how about an Ultraviolet light up your ass?


That sounds wonderful!


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 23, 2020)

injinji said:


> A lot of the old folks who died early on were not counted.


That's true. Also, to this day, many places like Florida are intentionally writing off older folk's deaths as anything but Covid. They die of a heart attack brought on by Covid then they died of a heart attack.

Even with intentionally changing cause of death away from Covid-19, Florida has gone blazing past the 20,000 deaths mark. I imagine that number is closer to 35,000 or so at least.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> That's true. Also, to this day, many places like Florida are intentionally writing off older folk's deaths as anything but Covid. They die of a heart attack brought on by Covid then they died of a heart attack.
> 
> Even with intentionally changing cause of death away from Covid-19, Florida has gone blazing past the 20,000 deaths mark. I imagine that number is closer to 35,000 or so at least.


I think Florida will show true numbers are much higher, may be a few months but truth will show.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I think Florida will show true numbers are much higher, may be a few months but truth will show.


Over half the people there don't give a fuck how many die, how big a margin was *Matt Gaetz* re elected by?

Election 2020: Matt Gaetz shuts out Phil Ehr for third term (pnj.com) 

Explain how this piece of trash even got to run for office much get elected to it, if racism was not the largest factor by far. His district is full of suckers and losers. Matt does nothing but screw them and is most likely a sociopath like Trump.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I think Florida will show true numbers are much higher, may be a few months but truth will show.


Just look at excess deaths for 2020, I imagine it's getting near 400,000 by now, may even be more than that.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2020)

Republican administrations across the country have been and continue be complicit in tens and tens of thousands of people dying, total failures of responsibility to us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Just look at excess deaths for 2020, I imagine it's getting near 400,000 by now, may even be more than that.


DeSantis should have no problem getting re elected, he can't kill enough for the base, they only have one real issue, nothing else matters, nothing. Many even die of covid with Trump's lies on their lips, or their last words are it's not real and must be something else, before the plastic tube is shoved down their throats. The doctors and nurses continue to be stunned by their willful ignorance and stupidity. Nope, history will be rewritten by then and none of this will have happened for almost half the country, as they blame Trump's tax increases on Joe and the democrats. It's not hard to convince someone who really wants to believe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm beginning to think the democrats should get rid of socialism, by ending equalization payments to loser states. I mean if these places can't make it on their own, let them starve. NC gets $7 for every $1 they put in and Texas uses the federal money so they don't have to pay state income taxes and are stealing the rich away from states where they do. Let the winner states like NY and CA decide how their tax dollars are spent in the loser states, just cut the feds out of the picture altogether. They could then decide what to fund in economically dependent red states that cut education budgets and suppress minorities by forming a council to determine who gets what. 

Or a less extreme option
Remember socialism is bad, down right evil in fact, they could even use the money saved to have single payer healthcare. Win the senate and make it "voluntary" for states to pay in, those states that don't like big government don't have to pay to support it, but don't get anything from it either. Make it a state referendum tied to single payer healthcare, the racist red states can be relied upon to cut their own throats. The more racist the state the more resistance to single payer healthcare or any form of "socialism", fine. They can opt out and the rest of the country can have single payer healthcare and equalization payments.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2020)

More bad news,the variants in the UK and South Africa are different, the SA one has more mutations than the UK variant. The bad news is they have found the SA variant in the UK now. Covid was supposed to be a virus that was more stable than the flu with less mutation, which was a good thing for vaccine development. Doesn't seem to be the case, there have been 3 major mutations so far and the SA variant appears to be more deadly to the young and healthy.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> That's true. Also, to this day, many places like Florida are intentionally writing off older folk's deaths as anything but Covid. They die of a heart attack brought on by Covid then they died of a heart attack. . . . . . . . .


Yesterday was my last trip to town before Christmas, so I went by and gave the three thrift stores I frequent a few bucks. They all do good work, and I support them. The Re-store (Habitat for Humanity) requires mask and will give you one if you don't have one. Some days they do temp checks at the door, but not always. The other two are Christian based, and they don't wear mask or ask their customers to do so. In the past when I've talked to them about the pandemic, they parrot GOP talking points. Yesterday a lady who has been my friend for several years was telling me she knew for a fact they were counting car wrecks as covid deaths. She also said the virus was not airborne, and she was not going to wear a mask, take a test, take the vaccine or do any other measure except wash her hands. She knew it was over hyped because she had traveled for Thanksgiving and nothing happened to her.

We will get through the pandemic. It will take a year or two, but thanks the vaccine, there is light at the end of the tunnel. Sadly there is no stupid vaccine. My NW Florida neighbors will continue to be the way they are for years to come. In the long run, that could be more dangerous.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> There are actually a lot of doctors that will do just that if it means that they can sell some books/get funding. I think back to all those doctors that would be paraded out to say things like cigarettes were safe.
> View attachment 4775846
> 
> There has always been conmen (and women) that are willing to say anything for a buck. That is why science requires double blind tests whose results are repeatable by other scientists/doctors.
> ...


I typed wrong on the vax issue. I never did and used my family members as a reference. Recently a vax Nazi friend of mine had his whole family take the reg flu vax. They were pounded by a little flue that didn't touch me. Not covid. He works in the medical industry around people who are at risk daily. He had to stay home for 5 days while that vax tore a strip out of him.

I am sure you will enjoy this funny that you have done. while pointing out my errors you made one of your own all at the same time. Funny as hell. 

Go to the top of the page and then relate that opinion about doctors to the bottom of the page when you say " And this vaccine has been being developed for decades. Science builds from all the science done before it." From what I have read the m-rna use was slammed for potential issues and concerns about its inability to be considered safe. I only read this a few times and a friend of the family is a solid doctor who said it wont kill ya but it is a big risk they are taking considering the fact they are messing with rna. No company will have liability and the governments involved have insurance in place to pay to your loved ones when their experiment kills you. Sick to use valuless money to compensate for harm or death.

Honestly I think that Dr Pierre kory is telling the truth, I could be wrong but usually I am right.

If your wife is a front line worker my thanks go out to her. It is a scary job right now.

I also do front line work and help with local street people, the people the gov throws on the street. Often out till 1 am dealing with the destruction our lovely hacks have thrown on the street. The same people who pretend to care, cute pictures on a website does not mean they are telling you the truth.

I believe you are right and know for sure the virus is deadly and at best a long term destruction for many. The truth of getting ill is no joke. 

That said hate towards any politician and blaming him for outcomes related to covid is weak. In the case of Covid it is clear that it has yet to do its real damage. So far its truly hype and abuse of a situation that is going on. Our new fianance minister live on the radio was clear that she plans on pouring more and more cash out with hopes of destroying our economy, cuz the other guys are.

Look up what a quarantine actually is. If the government didn't have its head up its ass both Canada and the US would have been much better off, initially. It is clear that this virus is not being stopped by cloth masks or hard protocols and the current deaths are not as bad as we thought they would be. 

I "feel" as if next year will give us a surprise that the gov is again not ready for. So far of all the talking youtube heads the canadian prepper has been pretty close on time lines.

Canada's problem is Tru dope, not Dump. I dont have words for how corrupt and destructive the liberals have been. It started with Harper but wow Justin is truly disgusting. I have seen the programs and garbage pumped into our system. Sick demented people in that liberal party. The liberals have actually done to Canada what Dump suggested people do with bleach. Lol, Dump suggested it like a moron and Justin ran and did it to our systems / lifelines. 

Good luck.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> After the worm pills, how about an Ultraviolet light up your ass?


Carlin was not humor anymore and if you were smart you listened. That said you are offering to jam your little light bulb in my ass. Now that is funny and interesting. I dont speak your pronoun on command and never will I make your sexual preference a concern of mine. What you do behind closed doors is a you problem, period. Put your tiny light sabre away little Jedi.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2020)

Uk variant 70% more contagious, SA variant 80-90% more contagious, and doctors are warning that with the SA variant doctors are seeing young people and otherwise healthy people having higher viral loads and getting sicker then before.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm from Canada and you are a lying asshole, nothing you said was true including about the flu vaccine. You are a fabulist as well as a psycho, they often go together. Keep spewing shit though, cause you're not doing any real harm here and have been banned from facebook. Like the other racist idiots who spew here, you have no impact, morons do lurk though, but you are not really gaining any new ground with them, just losing it with those on the fence, who are very few and mostly confused.


Lightbulb I get that the truth hurts and I dont mean you harm. How am I raciest? I don't use facebook. Just for further references it could get embarrassing in the future if you get invested in that silly idea I am like the liberal lemmings. Cheerleading people who dont know or care about you is a waste of time. You have a fantasy hockey team too? Please say no. 

I see you feel this is based on a need to be validated or to be "right". Just sharing is all I am doing. Free speech is very very important even your angry drivel is needing the respect of free speech. Here ya go, try this on for size. 



 This is a wonderful man who can help even the most depraved, even you can gain wonderful knowledge from this basic intro to non violent communication.

Cheers Buddy
Have a Nice Day


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Dec 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm from Canada and you are a lying asshole, nothing you said was true including about the flu vaccine. You are a fabulist as well as a psycho, they often go together. Keep spewing shit though, cause you're not doing any real harm here and have been banned from facebook. Like the other racist idiots who spew here, you have no impact, morons do lurk though, but you are not really gaining any new ground with them, just losing it with those on the fence, who are very few and mostly confused.


this idiot sounds very much like @Jeffferson1977 aka @oddish

he's a fkn fraud for sure


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2020)

How come these new “members” to RIU, a well known 420 site show their stupids ass in Politics first off? It’s bullshit.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 23, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> I typed wrong on the vax issue. I never did and used my family members as a reference. Recently a vax Nazi friend of mine had his whole family take the reg flu vax. They were pounded by a little flue that didn't touch me. Not covid. He works in the medical industry around people who are at risk daily. He had to stay home for 5 days while that vax tore a strip out of him.


Do you think that could be because you have less risk of catching a gnarly bug than someone working in a hospital? I don't know how you are saying it was the vaccine that tore him up though. That is not how it works unless he had some allergic reaction to it.



grass_fish said:


> I am sure you will enjoy this funny that you have done. while pointing out my errors you made one of your own all at the same time. Funny as hell.


I apologize, it gets difficult to know who i trolling and who is not. All the anti-vaccine nonsense gets old and the disinformation/propaganda is flowing hard. So I shouldn't have let that impact my response to you.



grass_fish said:


> Go to the top of the page and then relate that opinion about doctors to the bottom of the page when you say " And this vaccine has been being developed for decades. Science builds from all the science done before it." From what I have read the m-rna use was slammed for potential issues and concerns about its inability to be considered safe. I only read this a few times and a friend of the family is a solid doctor who said it wont kill ya but it is a big risk they are taking considering the fact they are messing with rna. No company will have liability and the governments involved have insurance in place to pay to your loved ones when their experiment kills you. Sick to use valuless money to compensate for harm or death.
> 
> Honestly I think that Dr Pierre kory is telling the truth, I could be wrong but usually I am right.
> 
> If your wife is a front line worker my thanks go out to her. It is a scary job right now.


The replicable results is the key to why it is better to trust the science and not just the doctors. Thanks for the compliment about my wife, I am pretty proud of her too. 



grass_fish said:


> I also do front line work and help with local street people, the people the gov throws on the street. Often out till 1 am dealing with the destruction our lovely hacks have thrown on the street. The same people who pretend to care, cute pictures on a website does not mean they are telling you the truth.
> 
> I believe you are right and know for sure the virus is deadly and at best a long term destruction for many. The truth of getting ill is no joke.
> 
> ...


It is important work you are doing too. It is horrible how we treat our fellow human beings. 

I disagree with you about the economic stimulus being bad for an economy, history shows otherwise. And I agree that both our nations should be doing a far better job. Although if we could actually get people to wear there masks we would have had far less that the at least 300,000 deaths here from this virus.

I won't argue you that in Canada Trump is not necessarily your problem. 

Good luck to you too. Stay safe.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> DeSantis should have no problem getting re elected, he can't kill enough for the base,


That asshole knows where his bread is buttered.........one of the first places the vaccine went to was The Villages.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 23, 2020)

Ivermectin - A Game Changer for COVID-19?


Just to try and help others have an option. Consider the lack of dangers compared to rushed vax. Hope this helps . 



I am glad to be wrong but I am pretty sure I am not. 

Good luck.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2020)

What happen to your last miracle cure that when combined with a UV butt plug was unbeatable.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2020)

A 37 year old California man has killed his 82 year old hospital roommate by crushing his skull with a oxygen tank,they both had covid.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 23, 2020)

[


captainmorgan said:


> What happen to your last miracle cure that when combined with a UV butt plug was unbeatable.


Thats going to stay in my private stash, if your lucky I might invite you over..shhhh dont tell. hahahaha


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 23, 2020)

More Ivermectin data without a preference. Just data.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2020)

Your video says the evidence is not proof and proper studies are needed.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2020)

I find it amusing that the evidence comes from Florida.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 24, 2020)

Another new variant in Nigeria that may be worse than the SA one.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Your video says the evidence is not proof and proper studies are needed.


This time listen and you will find this has been known for a very long time and was squashed until this doctor was able to come forward. Funny how a solution that does not cost the public billions of dollars was squashed...who makes money from squashing the possibility of alternatives to the vax??? Fauchi and billy are two. No long term trials with the vax, just profit for a very few.

I am sure at a later date this will all be proven along with the pure zombie like following the news watching cheerleaders are willing to do for fear of peer pressure. Who is messed up, the weak fearful news following public is who. Very few are willing to risk anything let alone the average guy with a fantasy hockey team.

Don't worry if you forget I will remind you. It terrifies me how zombie like people are even when their own children and loved ones are on the line. Billy lies along with the rest of the compromised monsters. 






That's right this guy is smarter than all keyboard monkeys combined. That's right he must be a buddy of trump becasue your stupidity knows no bounds. Not just you but all the cheerleaders who dont do the work, just wait for cnn and cbc to tell you who to hate.






I fear for man kind, way to many boys.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## WordzCatz (Dec 24, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> This time listen and you will find this has been known for a very long time and was squashed until this doctor was able to come forward. Funny how a solution that does not cost the public billions of dollars was squashed...who makes money from squashing the possibility of alternatives to the vax??? Fauchi and billy are two. No long term trials with the vax, just profit for a very few.
> 
> I am sure at a later date this will all be proven along with the pure zombie like following the news watching cheerleaders are willing to do for fear of peer pressure. Who is messed up, the weak fearful news following public is who. Very few are willing to risk anything let alone the average guy with a fantasy hockey team.
> 
> ...


There is something wrong with people that would question the ethics of the pharmaceutical industry. it's safe they said so.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 24, 2020)

I don't doubt you two should be wormed but I'll wait for real evidence and not just some anecdotal stories.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 24, 2020)

Fox is so fucked


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 24, 2020)

@grass_fish @WordzCatz The dear leader endorses this doctor, I'm considering switching to her.










Trump’s New COVID Doctor Says Sex With Demons Makes You Sick


The president is pushing the coronavirus theories of a Houston doctor who also says sexual visitations by demons and alien DNA are at the root of Americans’ common health concerns.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 24, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> This time listen and you will find this has been known for a very long time and was squashed until this doctor was able to come forward. Funny how a solution that does not cost the public billions of dollars was squashed...who makes money from squashing the possibility of alternatives to the vax??? Fauchi and billy are two. No long term trials with the vax, just profit for a very few.
> 
> I am sure at a later date this will all be proven along with the pure zombie like following the news watching cheerleaders are willing to do for fear of peer pressure. Who is messed up, the weak fearful news following public is who. Very few are willing to risk anything let alone the average guy with a fantasy hockey team.
> 
> ...


How did you first hear about this doctor? And who called this doctor into the senate hearing? 


Has that senator been a trustworthy source of information during this pandemic? Or during any other hearings/speeches did they push lies?


----------



## WordzCatz (Dec 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> @grass_fish @WordzCatz The dear leader endorses this doctor, I'm considering switching to her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do agree sex with demons will probably make you sick. I don't care about Trump though. We are building back better.


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 24, 2020)

I find it amusing they believe


WordzCatz said:


> I do agree sex with demons will probably make you sick. I don't care about Trump though. We are building back better.


Why do you agree with that? Have you ever had sex with a demon? It could be the best sex in your life ever.........................or the only sex in your life ever


----------



## WordzCatz (Dec 24, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> I find it amusing they believe
> 
> Why do you agree with that? Have you ever had sex with a demon? It could be the best sex in your life ever.........................or the only sex in your life ever


I'm not going to teach a demon how to sex bro.


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 24, 2020)

WordzCatz said:


> I'm not going to teach a demon how to sex bro.


Bro u wish you could teach anything about sex. I'd fuck a demon in a heartbeat. Then me and the demon would fuck you


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 24, 2020)

WordzCatz said:


> I do agree sex with demons will probably make you sick. I don't care about Trump though. We are building back better.


I didn’t look at the link but I can tell you sex with a demon is great until the divorce .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> I didn’t look at the link but I can tell you sex with a demon is great until the divorce .


Ya aren't suppose to marry them! But as the Russians say, the trouble with women is they "develop" personalities, once yer done being cunt struck.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 25, 2020)

For posterity

Hospital Workers Start to ‘Turn Against Each Other’ to Get Vaccine (msn.com)


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm sure you guys saw this, but my dear Gov is pandering to his base again.









DeSantis sends COVID vaccines to seniors 65 and older before essential workers


Against CDC advisors' recommendation, Florida's governor puts elderly before frontline essential workers for coronavirus vaccine



www.palmbeachpost.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 26, 2020)

Murderer


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 26, 2020)

Murderers


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 26, 2020)

They say the new variant is so contagious that it will take a hard lock down to even slow the spread.







Estimated transmissibility and impact of SARS-CoV-2 lineage B.1.1.7 in England


Combining multiple behavioural and epidemiological data sources with mathematical models, we analysed the transmissibility and impact of novel SARS-CoV-2 Variant of Concern 202012/01 in England.




cmmid.github.io


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 26, 2020)

Black market vaccine to the highest bidder.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 27, 2020)

California, the wealthiest and most populous state of the world’s wealthiest country, is simply put, fucked.
Central and Southern California Have 0 Percent I.C.U. Capacity (msn.com) 
California is the first U.S. state to report more than 2 million coronavirus cases so far. On Friday, the weekly average of new cases per day in the state was 36,418, according to a New York Times database. That is a 21 percent increase from two weeks prior.
The situation is now out of control, officials and health care workers have warned.
At Martin Luther King Jr. Community Hospital in South Los Angeles, resources are so stretched that gurneys have been placed in the gift shop and the lobby is being used to treat patients
And Trump's reaction yesterday?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2020)

This Vaccine uses the same weakened adenovirus genetically modified method to produce covid19 spike proteins, as the J&J vaccine. It is cheap and quick to produce, both this and mRNA vaccines end up producing the spike proteins that train your immune system to produce antibodies.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AstraZeneca: ‘Winning’ vaccine formula is 100% effective against severe COVID-19 | The Times of Israel

*AstraZeneca: ‘Winning’ vaccine formula is 100% effective against severe COVID-19*
*Following criticism over initial trial, pharma giant’s CEO believes general efficacy will be equal to Pfizer-BioNTech, Moderna; says data will be published ‘at some point’*

LONDON — The COVID-19 vaccine developed by the British drug group AstraZeneca and the University of Oxford has achieved a “winning formula” for efficacy, the company’s chief executive said on Sunday.

The vaccine, currently being evaluated by Britain’s independent medicines regulator, provides “100 percent protection” against severe COVID disease requiring hospitalization, Pascal Soriot said in an interview with the Sunday Times newspaper.

He added he believes trials will show his firm has achieved a vaccine efficacy equal to Pfizer-BioNTech at 95 percent and Moderna at 94.5 percent.

“We think we have figured out the winning formula and how to get efficacy that, after two doses, is up there with everybody else,” the chief executive said, while saying only that data would be published at “some point.”

The UK government announced on December 23 that the developers of the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine had submitted their data to the Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA).

Approval is expected to be granted to roll out the shot on January 4, The Sunday Telegraph newspaper reported.

The Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine was the first coronavirus shot to be authorized for use by the UK’s independent medicines regulator and has been given to 600,000 of the country’s most vulnerable people since last month.

Earlier trials had shown varying outcomes in the AstraZeneca shot’s efficacy. The vaccine initially showed an average 70 percent effectiveness but that level jumped to 90 percent depending on dosage.

*‘Storm’ over data*
Behind this average figure from large-scale trials in the UK and Brazil was a 62% effectiveness for those who were vaccinated with two full doses of the shot.

For volunteers who received a half-dose first and then a full dose one month later, however, the vaccine was found to have 90% efficacy.

Soriot said he was “surprised” by the initial findings. “We would have preferred a simpler set of results,” he added.

The lack of clarity and transparency over the discrepancy in the results was widely criticized. Soriot said he had not expected the pushback that followed.

“We assumed people would be a bit disappointed, that’s for sure,” he said. “But we didn’t expect that storm.”

Great hopes have been placed in the AstraZeneca shot, originally based on a weakened version of a chimpanzee virus, because of its low cost.

AstraZeneca’s vaccine also enjoys a logistical advantage over the Pfizer-BioNTech alternative, as it can be stored, transported and handled at normal refrigerated conditions of between two and eight degrees Celsius (36-46 Fahrenheit) for at least six months.

That is a far cry from the -70C needed for Pfizer/BioNTech’s offering and could allow use of the existing refrigerated supply chain to cut costs.

*‘Light at the end of the tunnel’*
In a vote of confidence for its homegrown vaccine, the bulk of Britain’s requirements are expected to be met by the shot.

The government has ordered 100 million doses, with 40 million doses scheduled to be available by the end of March.

UK officials will hope that confidence is rewarded, not least because the country has been one of the countries most affected by the pandemic with more than 70,000 deaths.

A surge in cases has hit nationwide over the past week, falling especially on the southeast of England and blamed on a new strain of the virus believed to be more infectious, which was first identified in the UK.

According to one British study the strain is 50 percent to 74 percent more contagious.

In an effort to contain the spread of the disease, millions across Britain were placed under tougher lockdown restrictions that came into force on 26 December.

Dozens of countries have also imposed travel restrictions on the UK to stop the spread of the new strain.

Writing in the Mail on Sunday newspaper, Finance Minister Rishi Sunak acknowledged it had been “a tough year for everyone in this country.”

However, he added that “the early roll-out of vaccines – and the incredible work of our scientists and NHS – means we can now see light at the end of the tunnel.”

Nearly 200 million doses of the AstraZeneca vaccine will be made before the end of the year, the UK drug manufacturer has said, and more than 700 million globally by the end of March next year.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 27, 2020)

Remember you are in a mix of division and fear. Ivermectin may or may not be a definite for everyone solution for stopping covid transmission. However in the beginning it was pointedly sabotaged and eventually brought back into the light as a option. A option that already existed that was already proven relatively safe with other illnesses. 

My mother inlaw and myself got along like a house on fire. Had alot of laughs. She told me "Pull the plug if the idiots try and keep me alive". No wake or any sort of visitors, " If they couldent come to see me when I was alive then fuck em". She used THC to kill her cancer. Remember THC that horrible idiot drug only pontificated on by hippies and worthless stoners?? Remember? Remember the billy and fauchies of the world laughing at and shunning. Did you forget? 
The doctors would not operate on her cancer becasue she did not stop cancer with radiation.
Radiation is much like the push for the new Covid vaccine; or you are a crazy tinfoil hat type, any group that uses shame are truly desperate and full of shit.
She did eventually die as the doctor told her she had a blood clot, same as her mother died from. However she choose to not medicate and instead relax on the way out. She beat cancer on her own terms and did not give a crap what some dipshit looking for approval thought about her choice to use THC. 





Maybe stop eating junk and take some vitamin D.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 27, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Remember you are in a mix of division and fear. Ivermectin may or may not be a definite for everyone solution for stopping covid transmission. However in the beginning it was pointedly sabotaged and eventually brought back into the light as a option. A option that already existed that was already proven relatively safe with other illnesses.
> 
> My mother inlaw and myself got along like a house on fire. Had alot of laughs. She told me "Pull the plug if the idiots try and keep me alive". No wake or any sort of visitors, " If they couldent come to see me when I was alive then fuck em". She used THC to kill her cancer. Remember THC that horrible idiot drug only pontificated on by hippies and worthless stoners?? Remember? Remember the billy and fauchies of the world laughing at and shunning. Did you forget?
> The doctors would not operate on her cancer becasue she did not stop cancer with radiation.
> ...


huh


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 28, 2020)

The point is Ivermectin is not given the chance by many as they treat it the same way "weed" was treated when it was initially toted as healing. My own experience with Family fighting cancer is to point out that I am not asking others for my opinion or data. Carlin is just funny and pisses off the Nazi types. Vitimin D and that vid point out the hormone related component/stage of vitamin D and although helpful on its own it also points out the door to dealing with Covid 19, it seems Ivermectin can work in this manner as well, very roughly speaking. 

Another funny no partisan point of view.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 28, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> The point is Ivermectin is not given the chance by many as they treat it the same way "weed" was treated when it was initially toted as healing. My own experience with Family fighting cancer is to point out that I am not asking others for my opinion or data. Carlin is just funny and pisses off the Nazi types. Vitimin D and that vid point out the hormone related component/stage of vitamin D and although helpful on its own it also points out the door to dealing with Covid 19, it seems Ivermectin can work in this manner as well, very roughly speaking.
> 
> Another funny no partisan point of view.


'seems'








grass_fish said:


> Remember you are in a mix of division and fear. Ivermectin may or may not be a definite for everyone solution for stopping covid transmission. However in the beginning it was pointedly sabotaged and eventually brought back into the light as a option. A option that already existed that was already proven relatively safe with other illnesses.
> 
> My mother inlaw and myself got along like a house on fire. Had alot of laughs. She told me "Pull the plug if the idiots try and keep me alive". No wake or any sort of visitors, " If they couldent come to see me when I was alive then fuck em". She used THC to kill her cancer. Remember THC that horrible idiot drug only pontificated on by hippies and worthless stoners?? Remember? Remember the billy and fauchies of the world laughing at and shunning. Did you forget?
> The doctors would not operate on her cancer becasue she did not stop cancer with radiation.
> ...


Im sorry about your mom.

As far as the rest of the medical advice, Ill stick to double blind replicable studies that convince my doctor of the best medicine/vaccines to use to stay safe and healthy.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2020)

I firmly believe that a UV light up trump’s ass cured him


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 28, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> The point is Ivermectin is not given the chance by many as they treat it the same way "weed" was treated when it was initially toted as healing. My own experience with Family fighting cancer is to point out that I am not asking others for my opinion or data. Carlin is just funny and pisses off the Nazi types. Vitimin D and that vid point out the hormone related component/stage of vitamin D and although helpful on its own it also points out the door to dealing with Covid 19, it seems Ivermectin can work in this manner as well, very roughly speaking.
> 
> Another funny no partisan point of view.


Thanks for giving me strength to see to it that my kids get a better education.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> California, the wealthiest and most populous state of the world’s wealthiest country, is simply put, fucked.
> Central and Southern California Have 0 Percent I.C.U. Capacity (msn.com)
> California is the first U.S. state to report more than 2 million coronavirus cases so far. On Friday, the weekly average of new cases per day in the state was 36,418, according to a New York Times database. That is a 21 percent increase from two weeks prior.
> The situation is now out of control, officials and health care workers have warned.
> ...


I don't think one can completely blame Trump for this. CA went pretty hard for Biden. Still, though So. Cal has always found ways to do stupid things. Los Angeles, for example. 



It will be ironic if Newsom loses the next election because the crowds in LA/SD/Bakersfield couldn't stay safe. 

Magnets how do they work?


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> 'seems'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point of bringing up my mother in law was she beat Cancer with THC, it was not long ago that was laughed at and people were arrested for selling oil.

So "seems" I am wrong. If Ivermectin does not work like vitimin D (wink) how does it work? 

I mean I would hate for people to just shoot down opinions without something to back it up. Something with more substance than a meme.

No disrespect towards you and you are still allowed to have a opinion. Assuming you are from Canada the allowed comments is related to the fact that Harper sold Canada's sovereignty to the G20 who is dictated to by the IMF. I mean you still have inalienable rights but they wont last long if you keep bending over. 



 




So what is your alternative point of view with data to back it up? Actually a better core question would be. Do you pay parking tickets/notices?

Waiting to be told is not an opinion its a joke.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2020)

Looks more like the “Flat Earth” thread everyday.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 28, 2020)

tRUmptards ruin everything.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 28, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I don't think one can completely blame Trump for this. CA went pretty hard for Biden. Still, though So. Cal has always found ways to do stupid things. Los Angeles, for example.
> 
> View attachment 4780200
> 
> ...


California from locals. I lived there for about eight years, got out just in time.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I firmly believe that a UV light up trump’s ass cured him


That's some deep thinking. Don't worry joe and elon can help you.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 28, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> California from locals. I lived there for about eight years, got out just in time.


don't reply to my messages. you aren't worthy.


----------



## grass_fish (Dec 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmptards ruin everything.


Such a helpful guy you are. The good news is we need all types to fill the freeway. That's how people who hate get a pass. What is your solution for the dynamic scenario western culture has found itself in? Covid Included. Please enlighten thouse who you have labeled through a screen. Pour some more enlightening Hate onto the screen. LOL


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2020)

“Look how good I am.” Looks like trump in drag.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 28, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> Such a helpful guy you are. The good news is we need all types to fill the freeway. That's how people who hate get a pass. What is your solution for the dynamic scenario western culture has found itself in? Covid Included. Please enlighten thouse who you have labeled through a screen. Pour some more enlightening Hate onto the screen. LOL


Eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 28, 2020)

grass_fish said:


> The point of bringing up my mother in law was she beat Cancer with THC, it was not long ago that was laughed at and people were arrested for selling oil.
> 
> So "seems" I am wrong. If Ivermectin does not work like vitimin D (wink) how does it work?
> 
> ...


How you think it is going:








grass_fish said:


> So what is your alternative point of view with data to back it up? Actually a better core question would be. Do you pay parking tickets/notices?
> 
> Waiting to be told is not an opinion its a joke.









Ill go with the thousands of years of human science and point to the advancements and marvels it has built over your feels.


grass_fish said:


> Do you pay parking tickets/notices?


Not since I was a kid and quit parking like a dick.



grass_fish said:


> Waiting to be told is not an opinion its a joke.


I don't know what this means.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 28, 2020)

Something we should do here.










Anti-maskers in Indonesia are being forced to dig graves for COVID-19 victims


Two people were assigned to each grave — one to dig and to line the hole with wooden boards.




fox2now.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 29, 2020)

It's been confirmed that the new more contagious variant is in the US and it's way worse.










‘We Are Entering a Dark Period of Hell in This Country,' Says Infectious Disease Expert


Even though a new strain of COVID-19 is not proven to be more deadly, it can spread more quickly and has the potential to overwhelm the health care system more rapidly. Infectious disease expert Dr. Dena Grayson joined LX News with a grim warning as we enter a New Year with historic infection...




www.lx.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2020)

Darwin Award winner, it's a start.










Luke Letlow, 41, Held Maskless Campaign Events. He Died Before Taking His Seat in Congress.


Congressman-elect Luke Letlow, 41, has died in a Shreveport, La., hospital after falling ill with COVID-19.




www.deepsouthvoice.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2020)

Covid has killed Mary Ann from Gilligans Island.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Covid has killed Mary Ann from Gilligans Island.


I just saw that. I am so sad! I loved her.


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> California, the wealthiest and most populous state of the world’s wealthiest country, is simply put, fucked.
> Central and Southern California Have 0 Percent I.C.U. Capacity (msn.com)
> California is the first U.S. state to report more than 2 million coronavirus cases so far. On Friday, the weekly average of new cases per day in the state was 36,418, according to a New York Times database. That is a 21 percent increase from two weeks prior.
> The situation is now out of control, officials and health care workers have warned.
> ...


That's going to happen with more than 40 million people. The stock market might prevail, though. I hope more people leave the state. We're full.


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Covid has killed Mary Ann from Gilligans Island.


Fuck. Just fuck.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2020)

Basically tRUmp killed Mary Ann.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Basically tRUmp killed Mary Ann.


You think China had no part in this?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 30, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You think China had no part in this?


hmmm, makes sense kill all the workers that make American Corporations great.

China didn’t have an accident involving bio labs like Russia did 4 weeks before the spread.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 30, 2020)

ass_fish said:


> Such a helpful guy you are. The good news is we need all types to fill the freeway. That's how people who hate get a pass. What is your solution for the dynamic scenario western culture has found itself in? Covid Included. Please enlighten thouse who you have labeled through a screen. Pour some more enlightening Hate onto the screen. LOL


Fish_Ass, STFU, SHIT CHOKED KOOK



i neglected to Welcome New Member
Messages47 Reaction score1, <--- a rare achievement


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> Fuck. Just fuck.


It’s upsetting . She loved smoking weed. She was busted back in 2008 in Idaho for having some weed in her car and did 6 months probation . That’s when they started calling her “Mary Jane” instead of Marianne.
RIP Dawn Wells.


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s upsetting . She loved smoking weed. She was busted back in 2008 in Idaho for having some weed in her car and did 6 months probation . That’s when they started calling her “Mary Jane” instead of Marianne.
> RIP Dawn Wells.
> 
> View attachment 4782465View attachment 4782466


Damn, she kept up her good looks for a long time. I'm sad. Time for some trainwreck. Fuck, I'm next.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> Damn, she kept up her good looks for a long time. I'm sad. Time for some trainwreck. Fuck, I'm next.


She did! I think she was the last remaining Gilligans island cast to die . Now they are all gone. The Brady Bunch will be next. I dont want you to be next. Please don’t do it .


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She did! I think she was the last remaining Gilligans island cast to die . Now they are all gone. The Brady Bunch will be next. I dont want you to be next. Please don’t do it .
> 
> View attachment 4782479


I drink too much beer, but it's not because I want to end this life. There's too much to accomplish. Rave on, John Donne!


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> . . . . . . I hope more people leave the state. We're full.


The same could be said for Florida. We are way too crowded.

I never want folks I care about to die, but looking at things from a fiscal point of view, cigarettes are the best thing going. We save billions of dollars a year thanks to them. When the telemarketers call asking for money for cancer research I always tell them if we go curing cancer we'll never get a parking place at Walmart.


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2020)

Today I found out my across the river neighbor has covid. A teenage boy. So far the mother and father don't have it, and the other son was house sitting, so when he's done with that, he'll stay in their RV until it's safe. Now I have to check the wind direction all the time, not just when I'm having a safety meeting.

Edit: yesterday we had 25 new cases. In a county with 15K folks.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She did! I think she was the last remaining Gilligans island cast to die . Now they are all gone. The Brady Bunch will be next. I dont want you to be next. Please don’t do it .
> 
> View attachment 4782479


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 31, 2020)

Vaccinated U.S. nurse contracts COVID-19, expert says Pfizer shot needed more time to work - ABC


A nurse in California tested positive for COVID-19 more than a week after receiving Pfizer Inc's vaccine, an ABC News affiliate reported https://bit.ly/2L8iBel on Tuesday, but a medical expert and the U.S. drug maker said the body needs more time to build up protection.




www.reuters.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 31, 2020)

Another piece of shit that deserves to die an agonizingly slow death. 

Read in HuffPost Canada: https://apple.news/AkwOwGc4iSxyw_LpOKLvsTQ


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Vaccinated U.S. nurse contracts COVID-19, expert says Pfizer shot needed more time to work - ABC
> 
> 
> A nurse in California tested positive for COVID-19 more than a week after receiving Pfizer Inc's vaccine, an ABC News affiliate reported https://bit.ly/2L8iBel on Tuesday, but a medical expert and the U.S. drug maker said the body needs more time to build up protection.
> ...


Only one jab?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2020)

Goodbye 2020! Happy New Year!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 31, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Only one jab?


Yeah, It’s probably nothing to get too concerned about. It just hits home the importance of maintaining social distance and mask wearing even after the first shot.


----------



## topcat (Dec 31, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Another piece of shit that deserves to die an agonizingly slow death.
> 
> Read in HuffPost Canada: https://apple.news/AkwOwGc4iSxyw_LpOKLvsTQ


Jim Jordan likes the butt stuff. Many people say. I'm not sayin' that, but a lot of people do. Oh, those rasslin' day's gone by...lament. I hear Lindsey and he are very close, if you know what I mean. I'm not sayin' it, that's what I've heard, so take it where you can. #fecesferjordan. Ooh, that smell! (apologies to Lynyrd Skynyrd) Weze jus' havin' fun, y'all.


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 4782861


Something is going to melt.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 31, 2020)

I hate that I can't see that picture and not think about Lewinsky.


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I hate that I can't see that picture and not think about Lewinsky.


I hate that you mentioned that. lol


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

Back to covid. The positivy rate in my county is north of 25% while the state of Florida as a while is around 10%.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 31, 2020)

injinji said:


> Back to covid. The positivy rate in my county is north of 25% while the state of Florida as a while is around 10%.


I can't wait until we can trust data to not be politicized again.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 31, 2020)

You can't trust any of Florida's stats. DeSantis has been screwing with them all along. The positivity rate there is probably closer to 30%.


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 31, 2020)

Breaking news, Senator David Perdue is in quarantine after being exposed. Bummer.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2020)

1212ham said:


> Breaking news, Senator David Perdue is in quarantine after being exposed. Bummer.


Is he that Republican in Georgia running for the senate ?


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 31, 2020)

1212ham said:


> Breaking news, Senator David Perdue is in quarantine after being exposed. Bummer.


No he's not.

He's hiding because not only did he dodge two debates after Ossoff made him look like the idiot he is, he just blew a softball interview on Fox News the other day and once again looked like the village idiot that he is.

His campaign manager made this up to keep him off the air, out of interviews and away from any press until after the election.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> No he's not.
> 
> He's hiding because not only did he dodge two debates after Ossoff made him look like the idiot he is, he just blew a softball interview on Fox News the other day and once again looked like the village idiot that he is.
> 
> His campaign manager made this up to keep him off the air, out of interviews and away from any press until after the election.


Damn , 2 bad he is faking it . I was hoping he would die.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Only one jab?


It takes 10 days minimum in a young healthy person to build significant immunity and they were probably infected shortly after vaccination. One of the things covid does is suppress the immune response to it in the early stages and this might be the case here as well. Nonetheless, she would most likely have a mild case, if the vaccine effect took hold before she became infected.

These kind of cases were anticipated and will be closely studied.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2020)

1212ham said:


> Breaking news, Senator David Perdue is in quarantine after being exposed. Bummer.


He did say nice things about Donald, but if Donald didn't get him antibody's and let him die he would get back at Mitch for not stealing it for him. It's ALL Mitch's fault now and will be more so as Donald starts believing his own lies, he regularly eats his own shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2020)

Blown debates, fucked up interviews and fucking over constituents won't matter to republicans, they don't care if their politicians are corrupt hypocrites, none of that matters to them. They are really single issue voters, everything else is smoke and mirrors, the smoke they blow up their own asses and yours too. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Georgia Senate race: David Perdue quarantines after Covid contact (cnbc.com) 

*Sen. David Perdue quarantines after contact with someone infected with Covid, days before Georgia runoff*

KEY POINTS

Sen. David Perdue of Georgia is quarantining after contact with a person positive for Covid.
The Georgia runoff between Republican Perdue, who is negative for coronavirus, and Democrat Jon Ossoff is one of two Senate races that will determine which party controls the chamber in 2021.
Sen. Kelly Loeffler faces Raphael Warnock in her own runoff in Georgia.
President Donald Trump will campaign in the state for both GOP senators next week.


----------



## topcat (Dec 31, 2020)

The spawn of Douchey gets punked.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 31, 2020)

1212ham said:


> Breaking news, Senator David Perdue is in quarantine after being exposed. Bummer.


He's faking.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 31, 2020)

The Mutated Virus Is a Ticking Time Bomb


There is much we don’t know about the new COVID-19 variant—but everything we know so far suggests a huge danger.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 31, 2020)

4,000 dead in a single day, happy new year.


----------



## topcat (Dec 31, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> 4,000 dead in a single day, happy new year.


Finally, we're great, again. Hell a loo ya.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 31, 2020)

With this new variant we could see 200,000 dead in January if people don't pull their heads out of their asses and wear a damn mask.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 31, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> With this new variant we could see 200,000 dead in January if people don't pull their heads out of their asses and wear a damn mask.


I did some last minute shopping. uck. The store was crowded and the checkout counters were understaffed. Everybody wore masks but it was impossible to maintain 6 foot distancing in the aisles, especially when staff were trying to re-stock at the same time that people were shopping. 

That's the thing. Its not just the masks. It's six feet distancing at the least, wash hands frequently, avoid crowds, avoid poorly ventilated spaces. I feel as if we've failed. You are right. IF this new strain is more easily transmitted then its as if we added gasoline to the kerosene. 

Perhaps you've come across more definitive information. There is only indirect data saying the virus is more transmissible. A researcher saw a surge in cases that coincided with detection of this new strain. Drawing conclusions using metadata like the researcher gathered is not bad but not good either. I'm not ignoring these findings, I'm just skeptical when a researcher who draws a conclusion by connecting two otherwise independent findings. I've done the same, I admit, but I've also been wrong when I did.









The U.K. Coronavirus Mutation Is Worrying but Not Terrifying


There is evidence the new variant could be more transmissible, yet vaccines work very well against it




www.scientificamerican.com





B_ased on mathematical models, calculations by the COVID-19 Genomics UK consortium suggest that B.1.1.7 might be up to 70 percent more transmissible than the original virus. “It’s a shocking valuation, clearly something new that’s circulating,” says Ali Mokdad, a population health expert at the University of Washington. “Any mutation out there is a concern for us. This is a stubborn and opportunistic virus.”

Some researchers, however, doubt that the rapid spread of the new variant in the U.K. necessarily means it is more transmissible. “I do agree we should look into these things. But until we have some data, we should really be careful about what we say,” says Vincent Racaniello, a virologist at Columbia University. The best information on transmissibility will come from studies of animals that look at whether this variant moves more easily from one creature to another, and that work has not yet been published. Because the majority of COVID-19 outbreaks are caused by superspreaders, Racaniello says, it is conceivable that one person or a few individuals spread the new variant widely._


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 31, 2020)

A study has already come out saying it's 50-70% more transmissible,it's not peer reviewed but they are confirming now. They also think it causes higher viral loads.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> 4,000 dead in a single day, happy new year.


A new high record for Trump, but he's got 20 days to top it and will leave Joe a disaster on multiple fronts. Reality no longer matters to the republican base, they can twist and shape it into whatever they want, ditto for history. Donald showed Mitch the way and showed them all the degree that their voters were suckers and losers who will tolerate being screwed.

140 republican house members and a hand full of senators will make a spectacle for Trump on Dec 6th. Remember them, they are the worst of a bad bunch, every one of them is throwing their country under the bus to pander to the worst of their base. 

Two House Republicans tell CNN they expect at least 140 House Republicans to vote against counting electoral votes - CNNPolitics


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 31, 2020)

tRUmptard wants to get in on the killing,the dear leader can't have all the fun.










Employees at suburban Milwaukee clinic unknowingly gave out 57 shots with deliberately ruined vaccine; pharmacist arrested


Authorities arrested a suburban Milwaukee pharmacist Thursday suspected of deliberately ruining hundreds of doses of vaccine.




www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> A study has already come out saying it's 50-70% more transmissible,it's not peer reviewed but they are confirming now. They also think it causes higher viral loads.


Plan for the worst and hope for the best, the only ones doing any planning are Biden's team. There is not much we can do about new variants except to vaccine globally and eliminate opportunities for it to mutate further, fortunately the adenovirus vaccines are cheap and quick to produce in volume. I'd also vaccine domestic animals and perhaps even pets eventually, new variants can popup there too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmptard wants to get in on the killing,the dear leader can't have all the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are gonna fuck that guy, prison will be the least of his worries, someone is gonna have a lifelong hardon for this clown. If anybody died from covid who got the bad vaccine, he would be really screwed, as it stands he will be sued out of financial existence. Looks like a psycho to me, someone who would have killed in the future anyway, clearly unfit for the responsibility.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2020)

This is a conservative provincial government in Canada.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rod Phillips resigns after vacation controversy*





Rod Phillips is packing up again...this time it's his finance minister portfolio. Caryn Ceolin on Phillips' cabinet resignation just hours after returning home from a controversial vacation.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 1, 2021)

In Los Angeles if you're accepted by ambulance in the ER it takes 8 hours before you get any care.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> In Los Angeles if you're accepted by ambulance in the ER it takes 8 hours before you get any care.


Almost 600 dead from Covid in Cali today. Very sad.  Reading the LA times and all the heart breaking stories . So sad.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 1, 2021)

Early this week some hospitals in Los Angeles were running low on oxygen and were turning new patients away. Covid patients require so much oxygen that some of the oxygen lines in the hospitals are freezing because of the demand on them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2021)

That’s what I read as well. Hopefully the national guard or someone comes in to help at this point like they did in NYC back in April when we are
In lock downs. Seems like an eternity ago in a lot of ways but I remember those days well because it was so traumatic for me .
and got called into my bosses office and reprimanded for too
Much social distancing . Those fuckers!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2021)

Welcome to America new covid variant, the land of opportunity...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Mutated Coronavirus Is a Ticking Time Bomb - The Atlantic

*The Mutated Virus Is a Ticking Time Bomb*
*There is much we don’t know about the new COVID-19 variant—but everything we know so far suggests a huge danger.*

A new variant of the coronavirus is spreading across the globe. It was first identified in the United Kingdom, where it is rapidly spreading, and has been found in multiple countries. Viruses mutate all the time, often with no impact, but this one appears to be more transmissible than other variants—meaning it spreads more easily. Barely one day after officials announced that America’s first case of the variant had been found in the United States, in a Colorado man with no history of travel, an additional case was found in California.

There are still many unknowns, but much concern has focused on whether this new variant would throw off vaccine efficacy or cause more severe disease—with some degree of relief after an initial study indicated that it did not do either. And while we need more data to feel truly reassured, many scientists believe that this variant will not decrease vaccine efficacy much, if at all. Health officials have started emphasizing the lack of evidence for more severe disease.
All good and no cause for alarm, right? Wrong.

A more transmissible variant of COVID-19 is a potential catastrophe in and of itself. If anything, given the stage in the pandemic we are at, a more transmissible variant is in some ways much more dangerous than a more severe variant. That’s because higher transmissibility subjects us to a more contagious virus spreading with exponential growth, whereas the risk from increased severity would have increased in a linear manner, affecting only those infected.

Increased transmissibility can wreak havoc in a very, very short time—especially when we already have uncontrolled spread in much of the United States. The short-term implications of all this are significant, and worthy of attention, even as we await more clarity from data. In fact, we should act quickly _especially_ as we await more clarity—lack of data and the threat of even faster exponential growth argue for more urgency of action. If and when more reassuring data come in, relaxing restrictions will be easier than undoing the damage done by not having reacted in time.

To understand the difference between exponential and linear risks, consider an example put forth by Adam Kucharski, a professor at the London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine who focuses on mathematical analyses of infectious-disease outbreaks. Kucharski compares a 50 percent increase in virus lethality to a 50 percent increase in virus transmissibility. Take a virus reproduction rate of about 1.1 and an infection fatality risk of 0.8 percent and imagine 10,000 active infections—a plausible scenario for many European cities, as Kucharski notes. As things stand, with those numbers, we’d expect 129 deaths in a month. *If the fatality rate increased by 50 percent, that would lead to 193 deaths. In contrast, a 50 percent increase in transmissibility would lead to a whopping 978 deaths in just one month*—assuming, in both scenarios, a six-day infection-generation time.

Transmissibility increases can quickly—very quickly—expand the baseline: Each new infected person potentially infects many more people. Severity increases affect only the infected person. That infection is certainly tragic, and this new variant’s lack of increase in severity or lethality thankfully means that the variant is not a bigger threat to the individual who may get infected. It is, however, a bigger threat to society because it can dramatically change the number of infected people. To put it another way, a small percentage of a very big number can easily be much, much bigger than a big percentage of a small number.
*more...*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Welcome to America new covid variant, the land of opportunity...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The Mutated Coronavirus Is a Ticking Time Bomb - The Atlantic
> 
> ...


That shits in Canada too by now.Welcome to Canada!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s what I read as well. Hopefully the national guard or someone comes in to help at this point like they did in NYC back in April when we are
> In lock downs. Seems like an eternity ago in a lot of ways but I remember those days well because it was so traumatic for me .
> and got called into my bosses office and reprimanded for too
> Much social distancing . Those fuckers!


Did you get the jab yet? Or any word on when you will? Many places are going with the first inoculation and hoping the second one will come with new supplies. I think you are gonna see this strategy employed in some states too, the first round will offer protection, reduce the severity of illness and hospitalizations. The new more infectious variant may start driving decisions about this, the elderly, vulnerable and perhaps healthcare workers might get two rounds and everybody else waits for a booster shot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That shits in Canada too by now.Welcome to Canada!!!


Yep and in some provinces they are going with a single shot and not reserving the second one, but hoping for new supplies. I think this new variant might cause an adjustment in plans, a 70% increase in transmission has very serious implications. The article I posted makes it clear that hospitals will be overwhelmed quickly. "If the fatality rate increased by 50 percent, that would lead to 193 deaths. In contrast, a 50 percent increase in transmissibility would lead to a whopping 978 deaths in just one month". That's over 4 times as many deaths and over 4 times the load on hospitals and hospitals in some places are at the breaking point, so are the staffs.

This new covid variant will go through the anti maskers like shit through a goose, there was a big rally of them in BC Canada on new year's eve. When it hits Okie you will be busy unless ya get out of Dodge after your first jab, I figure there will be plenty of single shot people running around in a month or two.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did you get the jab yet? Or any word on when you will? Many places are going with the first inoculation and hoping the second one will come with new supplies. I think you are gonna see this strategy employed in some states too, the first round will offer protection, reduce the severity of illness and hospitalizations. The new more infectious variant may start driving decisions about this, the elderly, vulnerable and perhaps healthcare workers might get two rounds and everybody else waits for a booster shot.


No . I will find out more next week.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep and in some provinces they are going with a single shot and not reserving the second one, but hoping for new supplies. I think this new variant might cause an adjustment in plans, a 70% increase in transmission has very serious implications. The article I posted makes it clear that hospitals will be overwhelmed quickly. "If the fatality rate increased by 50 percent, that would lead to 193 deaths. In contrast, a 50 percent increase in transmissibility would lead to a whopping 978 deaths in just one month". That's over 4 times as many deaths and over 4 times the load on hospitals and hospitals in some places are at the breaking point, so are the staffs.
> 
> This new covid variant will go through the anti maskers like shit through a goose, there was a big rally of them in BC Canada on new year's eve. When it hits Okie you will be busy unless ya get out of Dodge after your first jab, I figure there will be plenty of single shot people running around in a month or two.


I ain’t in Okie any more and very happy that there are zero Canadian Geese here like inOK where I was . I was so sick of those fucking birds.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2021)

topcat said:


> Finally, we're great, again. Hell a loo ya.


Aren't you from North Bay though, and not even in the US? That's by Saskatoon Eh?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No . I will find out more next week.


Here is what a single shot of the Pfizer vaccine will do, the Moderna one should be similar. As you can see one jab does a lot and if you do catch covid after a couple of weeks, it should be a mild or asymptomatic one. After 10 days you start getting some serious protection from a single shot.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2021)

My wife got her first shot last week. She gets another in a few more weeks. She works at a hospital though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I ain’t in Okie any more and very happy that there are zero Canadian Geese here like there where there. I was so sick of those fucking birds.


Lived in Winnipeg and Geese were an issue, nobody hunts them anymore, Dunno why they call them Canada geese they spend as much time in the States! We call them the Canadian air force and they are our secret weapon to attack America!

Back in NJ? Not CA I hope, from the frying pan into the fire!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is what a single shot of the Pfizer vaccine will do, the Moderna one should be similar. As you can see one jab does a lot and if you do catch covid after a couple of weeks, it should be a mild or asymptomatic one. After 10 days you start getting some serious protection from a single shot.
> View attachment 4784206


I spoke with a women from the health department about getting a shot and she told me it’s a shit show right now and the lines are long and people camping out over night and first come first serve. She told me they will hopefully start making appointments next week. If my new employer seems clueless I will keep pursuing it on my own time. Thanks for the information . I left Oklahoma before I was ever even offered a jab. I could have camped out overnight here but had know idea what the hell was going on until it was too late . I am hoping to escape contracting this virus by the skin of my teeth . I don’t know what I am stepping into at the new gig .


----------



## topcat (Jan 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Aren't you from North Bay though, and not even in the US? That's by Saskatoon Eh?


Incorrect.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lived in Winnipeg and Geese were an issue, nobody hunts them anymore, Dunno why they call them Canada geese they spend as much time in the States! We call them the Canadian air force and they are our secret weapon to attack America!
> 
> Back in NJ? Not CA I hope, from the frying pan into the fire!


Too many anti gun people anymore, lol. We called them Honkers when I was in South Dakota. Click Click Boom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Too many anti gun people anymore, lol. We called them Honkers when I was in South Dakota. Click Click Boom.


Just eat what ya kill, that's sport, most people these days eat turkey. Killing for pleasure is always wrong.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2021)

topcat said:


> Incorrect.


Let me guess, San Francisco? That would make sense.


----------



## topcat (Jan 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Let me guess, San Francisco? That would make sense.


Now, you make sense. What took you? Skip it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just eat what ya kill, that's sport, most people these days eat turkey. Killing for pleasure is always wrong.


Ya, I eat everything I kill except the woodpeckers that peck on the house sometimes. I don't believe in senseless killing. I actually feel bad for the animals when I kill them, but it's kinda better than living your life in a cage before you get a bolt driven into your skull.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Too many anti gun people anymore, lol. We called them Honkers when I was in South Dakota. Click Click Boom.


Hunting is dying and has been for decades, I have a buddy who was a forest ranger and used to give gun safety courses, required for a hunting license. He told be 30 years ago that every year there were fewer people applying. Most people these days are urban and have lost their connection to the land even in Canada. I grew up on the edge of a small town in a rural area and used to hunt with my dad and as a young man. We had guns at home and I trained with many types of small arms in the military. Until the 70's gun ownership rates in Canada and America were about the same, after that America went nuts and we started to regulate firearms. In Canada you need a FAC (Firearms Acquisition Certificate) to buy a gun or ammunition, a popular decision. Handguns are restricted and self defense is not a valid reason to own a hand gun, target practice is and so is collecting.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hunting is dying and has been for decades, I have a buddy who was a forest ranger and used to give gun safety courses, required for a hunting license. He told be 30 years ago that every year there were fewer people applying. Most people these days are urban and have lost their connection to the land even in Canada. I grew up on the edge of a small town in a rural area and used to hunt with my dad and as a young man. We had guns at home and I trained with many types of small arms in the military. Until the 70's gun ownership rates in Canada and America were about the same, after that America went nuts and we started to regulate firearms. In Canada you need a FAC (Firearms Acquisition Certificate) to buy a gun or ammunition, a popular decision. Handguns are restricted and self defense is not a valid reason to own a hand gun, target practice is and so is collecting.


That's freaking crazy that Self Defense doesn't qualify as a reason to own a hand gun. And you can defend yourself against more than just humans with them. You guys gotta have grizzly bears around.

I can't stand the fact that just because some people are idiots, so we all have to suffer for their bullshit. If I do something stupid with my guns, put my ass in jail, but don't punish the whole fucking World.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's freaking crazy that Self Defense doesn't qualify as a reason to own a hand gun. And you can defend yourself against more than just humans with them. You guys gotta have grizzly bears around.
> 
> I can't stand the fact that just because some people are idiots, so we all have to suffer for their bullshit. If I do something stupid with my guns, put my ass in jail, but don't punish the whole fucking World.


The vast majority of Canadians support the law, self defense from humans, we pay police for that. You have to store your weapons and ammunition securely too and for hand guns you need permission to take it to the range and have to keep it in the trunk. America is the outlier in this matter all the other Anglo countries have similar laws on guns as do most other developed counties in the world. America is like a prison, everybody carries a shive, cause everybody else does. Guns impose high costs on society in general and add to social stress, if you get stopped by the cops you don`t get a gun shoved in your face with a freaked out cop behind it. Here is what gun ownership looks like in America, there might be almost 400 million guns in the US, but only a small fraction own most of them .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2021)

'Inexcusable': Mitt Romney Blasts Lack of Comprehensive Vaccination Plan (newsweek.com) 

*'Inexcusable': Mitt Romney Blasts Lack of Comprehensive Vaccination Plan*

Utah Republican Senator Mitt Romney released a statement on Friday that calls for a more thorough and urgent plan to distribute COVID-19 vaccines, while also harshly rebuking the current rollout.

"That comprehensive vaccination plans have not been developed at the federal level and sent to the states as models is as incomprehensible as it is inexcusable," he said.

Romney's remarks come a few days after President-elect Joe Biden criticized the Trump administration's pace of the vaccine rollout and pledged to step it up when he assumes office.

Romney's statement opened with praise for the NIH, the FDA, and the pharmaceutical companies who all contributed to developing vaccines. He then voiced his displeasure in the government, saying "the vaccination process itself is falling behind."

"It was unrealistic to assume that the health care workers already overburdened with COVID care could take on a massive vaccination program," said the senator. "So too is the claim that CVS and Walgreens will save the day: they don't have excess personnel available to inoculate millions of Americans. Nor are they equipped to deal with the rare but serious reactions which may occur. Doctor offices are well-suited but the rate of patient throughput in doctor offices is predictably slow."

He admitted to not possessing medical experience, yet also said he knows when a current plan isn't working properly and when a better alternative must be developed—"particularly when hundreds of thousands of lives are at stake."

The senator and the 2012 Republican nominee for president also offered suggestions for a better distribution program. He proposed to first seek advice and information from people who have worked on other widespread vaccination programs.

Next, he said "every medical professional, retired or active, who is not currently engaged in the delivery of care" should be mobilized in the effort. Along with EMS professionals, he said this effort should include veterinarians, combat medics and corpsmen, medical students, first responders, and anyone else who could possibly be trained to vaccinate people.

He noted: "Congress has already appropriated funding for states so that these professionals can be fully compensated."

Romney also called on vaccination sites being set up—possibly in schools—in every state, as well as proposed a rough vaccination timetable. His statement read: "Schedule vaccinations according to a person's priority category and birthdate: e.g., people in group A with a January first birthday would be assigned a specific day to receive their vaccination."

He closed his statement by declaring that the plan currently in place "is woefully behind" and that without major changes "deadly delays may be compounded as broader and more complex populations are added." He said: "We are already behind; urgent action now can help us catch up."

Aside from Biden, the administration's pace of the rollout has also come under fire from health professionals such as Dr. Ashish Jha, who tweeted Monday: "So a lot of chatter happening on the slow vaccine roll out. Personally, I'm incredibly frustrated. Did we not know that vaccines were coming? Is vaccine administration a surprise?"

In response, Operation Warp Speed spokesman Michael Pratt said in a statement, as reported by CNBC: "Operation Warp Speed remains on track to have approximately 40 million doses of vaccine and allocate 20 million doses for first vaccinations by the end of December 2020, with distribution of the 20 million first doses spanning into the first week of January as states place orders for them."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 2, 2021)

Amid 'viral tsunami,' Army Corps of Engineers will aid L.A. hospitals facing oxygen problems


Some hospitals don't have the infrastructure to supply all the oxygen needed by COVID-19 patients gasping for breath. Federal engineers are coming to assist.




www.latimes.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 2, 2021)

You can't fix stupid.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345091183110881281


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2021)

Good luck with treatment in LA, maybe Donald will send him some antibodies, this might be bye, bye Larry.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Larry King hospitalized with COVID-19 (pagesix.com) 

*Larry King hospitalized with COVID-19*

Veteran talk show host Larry King has been hospitalized in Los Angeles with COVID-19.

The 87-year-old broadcasting legend has survived multiple health scares in the past, including a heart attack, a stroke, prostate and lung cancer and diabetes. 

He spent his 87th birthday, in November, hospitalized with a blood-flow issue.

The former CNN powerhouse has been ill for 10 days, Roger Friedman’s Showbiz 411 reported.

Neither King’s wife, Shawn, or their two sons, Chance and Cannon, can visit him in the hospital. The couple is in the process of divorcing but is said to be on good terms, the Daily Mail reported.

King also has an older son, Larry Jr. Two of his children died in 2020: Andy, 65, from a heart attack and Chaia, 51, from lung cancer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2021)

Off topic, but health related and of importance to many members.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Drug Reverses Age-Related Mental Decline Within Days | UC San Francisco (ucsf.edu) 

*Drug Reverses Age-Related Mental Decline Within Days*
*Rapid Rejuvenation of Mental Faculties in Aged Mice Implicates Reversible Physiological ‘Blockage’ Behind Age-Related Cognitive Losses*

Just a few doses of an experimental drug can reverse age-related declines in memory and mental flexibility in mice, according to a new study by UC San Francisco scientists. The drug, called ISRIB, has already been shown in laboratory studies to restore memory function months after traumatic brain injury (TBI), reverse cognitive impairments in Down Syndrome, prevent noise-related hearing loss, fight certain types of prostate cancer, and even enhance cognition in healthy animals.

In the new study, published Dec. 1, 2020, in the open-access journal _eLife_, researchers showed rapid restoration of youthful cognitive abilities in aged mice, accompanied by a rejuvenation of brain and immune cells that could help explain improvements in brain function.

“ISRIB’s extremely rapid effects show for the first time that a significant component of age-related cognitive losses may be caused by a kind of reversible physiological “blockage” rather than more permanent degradation,” said Susanna Rosi, PhD, Lewis and Ruth Cozen Chair II and professor in the departments of Neurological Surgery and of Physical Therapy and Rehabilitation Science.

“The data suggest that the aged brain has not permanently lost essential cognitive capacities, as was commonly assumed, but rather that these cognitive resources are still there but have been somehow blocked, trapped by a vicious cycle of cellular stress,” added Peter Walter, PhD, a professor in the UCSF Department of Biochemistry and Biophysics and a Howard Hughes Medical Institute investigator. “Our work with ISRIB demonstrates a way to break that cycle and restore cognitive abilities that had become walled off over time.”

*Could Rebooting Cellular Protein Production Hold the Key to Aging and Other Diseases?*
Walter has won numerous scientific awards, including the Breakthrough, Lasker and Shaw prizes, for his decades-long studies of cellular stress responses. ISRIB, discovered in 2013 in Walter’s lab, works by rebooting cells' protein production machinery after it gets throttled by one of these stress responses – a cellular quality control mechanism called the integrated stress response (ISR; ISRIB stands for ISR InhiBitor).

The ISR normally detects problems with protein production in a cell — a potential sign of viral infection or cancer-promoting gene mutations — and responds by putting the brakes on cell’s protein-synthesis machinery. This safety mechanism is critical for weeding out misbehaving cells, but if stuck in the on position in a tissue like the brain, it can lead to serious problems, as cells lose the ability to perform their normal activities, Walter and colleagues have found.

In particular, recent animal studies by Walter and Rosi, made possible by early philanthropic support from The Rogers Family Foundation, have implicated chronic ISR activation in the persistent cognitive and behavioral deficits seen in patients after TBI, by showing that, in mice, brief ISRIB treatment can reboot the ISR and restore normal brain function almost overnight.

The cognitive deficits in TBI patients are often likened to premature aging, which led Rosi and Walter to wonder if the ISR could also underlie purely age-related cognitive decline. Aging is well known to compromise cellular protein production across the body, as life’s many insults pile up and stressors like chronic inflammation wear away at cells, potentially leading to widespread activation of the ISR.

“We’ve seen how ISRIB restores cognition in animals with traumatic brain injury, which in many ways is like a sped-up version of age-related cognitive decline,” said Rosi, who is director of neurocognitive research in the UCSF Brain and Spinal Injury Center and a member of the UCSF Weill Institute for Neurosciences. “It may seem like a crazy idea, but asking whether the drug could reverse symptoms of aging itself was just a logical next step.”

*Improves Cognition, Boosts Neuron and Immune Cell Function*
In the new study, researchers led by Rosi lab postdoc Karen Krukowski, PhD, trained aged animals to escape from a watery maze by finding a hidden platform, a task that is typically hard for older animals to learn. But animals who received small daily doses of ISRIB during the three-day training process were able to accomplish the task as well as youthful mice, much better than animals of the same age who didn’t receive the drug.

The researchers then tested how long this cognitive rejuvenation lasted and whether it could generalize to other cognitive skills. Several weeks after the initial ISRIB treatment, they trained the same mice to find their way out of a maze whose exit changed daily – a test of mental flexibility for aged mice who, like humans, tend to get increasingly stuck in their ways. The mice who had received brief ISRIB treatment three weeks before still performed at youthful levels, while untreated mice continued to struggle.

To understand how ISRIB might be improving brain function, the researchers studied the activity and anatomy of cells in the hippocampus, a brain region with a key role in learning and memory, just one day after giving animals a single dose of ISRIB. They found that common signatures of neuronal aging disappeared literally overnight: neurons' electrical activity became more sprightly and responsive to stimulation, and cells showed more robust connectivity with cells around them while also showing an ability to form stable connections with one another usually only seen in younger mice.

The researchers are continuing to study exactly how the ISR disrupts cognition in aging and other conditions and to understand how long ISRIB’s cognitive benefits may last. Among other puzzles raised by the new findings is the discovery that ISRIB also alters the function of the immune system’s T cells, which also are prone to age-related dysfunction. The findings suggest another path by which the drug could be improving cognition in aged animals, and could have implications for diseases from Alzheimer’s to diabetes that have been linked to heightened inflammation caused by an aging immune system.

“This was very exciting to me because we know that aging has a profound and persistent effect on T cells and that these changes can affect brain function in the hippocampus,” said Rosi. “At the moment, this is just an interesting observation, but it gives us a very exciting set of biological puzzles to solve.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2021)

*Broad Effects Exemplify ‘Serendipity’ of Basic Research*
Rosi and Walter were introduced by neuroscientist Regis Kelly, PhD, executive director of the University of California’s QB3 biotech innovation hub, following Walter’s 2013 study showing that the drug seemed to instantly enhance cognitive abilities in healthy mice. To Rosi, the results from that study implied some walled-off cognitive potential in the brain that the molecule was somehow unlocking, and she wondered if this extra cognitive boost might benefit patients with neurological damage from traumatic brain injury.

The labs joined forces to study the question in mice, and were astounded by what they found. ISRIB didn’t just make up for some of the cognitive deficits in mice with traumatic brain injury – it erased them. “This had never been seen before,” Rosi said. “The mantra in the field was that brain damage is permanent – irreversible. How could a single treatment with a small molecule make them disappear overnight?”

Further studies demonstrated that neurons throughout the brains of animals with traumatic brain injury are thoroughly jammed up by the ISR. Using ISRIB to release those brakes lets brain cells immediately get back to their normal business. More recently, studies in animals with very mild repetitive brain injury – akin to pro athletes who experience many mild concussions over many years – showed that ISRIB could reverse increased risk-taking behavior associated with damage to self-control circuits in the frontal cortex.

“Added to this, Karen’s new results in aging mice are just amazing. It’s not often that you find a drug candidate that shows so much potential and promise,” Walter added. “This project also shows the power of the UCSF community – Susanna and I didn’t know each other and were living in different worlds until Regis Kelly brought us together, making this powerful connection that neither of us had realized before.”

“Amazing breakthroughs like this need more than the brilliance and experimental skills of Susanna and Peter,” said Kelly. “They also need donors like the Rogers Family Foundation willing to bridge the gap between great basic research and products that could be highly beneficial to society.”

ISRIB has been licensed by Calico, a South San Francisco, Calif. company exploring the biology of aging, and the idea of targeting the ISR to treat disease has been picked up by many other pharmaceutical companies, Walter says.

One might think that interfering with the ISR, a critical cellular safety mechanism, would be sure to have serious side effects, but so far in all their studies, the researchers have observed none. This is likely due to two factors, Walter says. First, it takes just a few doses of ISRIB to reset unhealthy, chronic ISR activation back to a healthier state, after which it can still respond normally to problems in individual cells. Second, ISRIB has virtually no effect when applied to cells actively employing the ISR in its most powerful form – against an aggressive viral infection, for example.

Naturally, both of these factors make the molecule much less likely to have negative side effects – and more attractive as a potential therapeutic. “It almost seems too good to be true, but with ISRIB we seem to have hit a sweet spot for manipulating the ISR with an ideal therapeutic window,” Walter said.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2021)

*UK scientists worried vaccines may not work on S.African coronavirus variant - ITV*
Scientists are not fully confident that COVID-19 vaccines will work on a new variant of the coronavirus found in South Africa, ITV's political editor said on Monday, citing an unidentified scientific adviser to the British government.

Read in Reuters Canada: https://apple.news/AGuZTmZqFRAe6te8yAMPpwg


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2021)

We don't like no big guberment and we don't like no stink'n masks, FREEDOM! Yep if this hits North America they will be breaking up anti mask rallies with flamethrowers. Not just in the states either, this UK strain alone might lead to four times the deaths and hospitalizations, hospitals are near capacity and exceeding it in many places. If the new SA strain is vaccine resistant and just as contagious we are fucked, with overloaded hospitals, exhausted staffs and skyrocketing death rates. A large percentage of the 20% of people who normally would end up in hospital would probably die, mortality could be as high as 10% in the untreated.

Once these strains are let loose in the USA it will be a nightmare and not much better in Canada, if the SA variant is vaccine resistant it will be a catastrophe of mass death. There will be very little tolerance of anti maskers and "fakenews" types, things will get very ugly very quickly for them, if the threat level increases dramatically. This is gonna end up as a race of vaccination rates against new variant infection rates. We had better hope the new SA variant if not resistant to the existing vaccines or things could get ugly real fucking fast. If the vaccines won't work with the new strain, neither will the immunity of those who were infected with older strains of covid.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Britain’s Mutant Coronavirus Strain Has Swamped the Nation, But a Worse Variant Has Already Arrived*

*GOING UNDER
The daily rate of cases has more than tripled in little over a month and the measures that worked last year are simply not enough this time round.*

EDINBURGH, Scotland—It’s only been a few weeks since people in Britain were planning a relatively normal Christmas time with their families thanks to relaxed pandemic rules. Now, with the mutant coronavirus variant fuelling a near-vertical spike in new daily cases, huge parts of the country are starting the new year by being slammed back into the harshest of lockdowns.

The speed of the turnaround has been astonishing and terrifying. At the end of November, following a nationwide lockdown in England, Britain’s case numbers had declined to around 13,000 a day. Now the country has recorded more than 50,000 cases for six days in a row.

By way of comparison, England has recorded 476.9 cases per 100,000 people in the past week—a rate nearly five times worse than California, the worst-affected U.S. state, which, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, is recording 98.8 cases per 100,000. The message to the world appears to be clear—the new variant spreads faster, and, without strict preventative measures, this will happen to you too.



Britain’s surge comes despite the planned Christmas relaxation being scrapped, schools closing down for Christmas, and the biggest city, London, being in the top-tier of lockdown for two weeks. Experts have been warning for weeks that the new variant spreads so quickly that rules that may have been worked last year are no longer enough. Political leaders are now scrambling to find how to knock it back, or face catastrophe.

Scotland has gone first. Its devolved nationalist government had already closed the border to England after Prime Minister Boris Johnson confirmed that the new variant was running wild down south. On Monday, Scotland’s first minister, Nicola Sturgeon, announced a lockdown every bit as strict as the one in spring. Her message—stay at home, and keep your kids out of school, or we’ll end up as screwed as England.

Sturgeon has estimated that Scotland is now about four weeks behind England’s surge, but the new rules—which force Scots by law not to leave their homes but for a few essential purposes—are designed to prevent the country from spiralling out of control like their neighbors. Scotland is recording 188.3 cases per 100,000, less than half the rate of England over the past seven days, according to government figures.

Meanwhile, Johnson has been under intense pressure for prevaricating while cases in England have seen spike upon spike upon spike. That may come to an end on Monday, as the prime minister is due to address the nation and he’s warned that measures are bound to tighten. It’s not clear, however, exactly what the new action will be.

Asked what was taking him so long to do something, Johnson said: “What we have been waiting for is to see the impact of the tier four measures on the virus and it is a bit unclear, still, at the moment. But if you look at the numbers, there is no question that we are going to have to take tougher measures and we will be announcing those in due course.”

Health Secretary Matt Hancock has admitted that the rules that had worked since spring’s lockdown are “no longer strong enough.”

Even more worryingly, though, is Hancock’s belief that the new British variant may not even be the biggest threat facing an already engulfed nation. He said Monday that he’s “incredibly worried” about a South African variant that has been deemed even more transmissible than the British one—and two cases of it have been confirmed in Britain.

Hancock told the BBC on Monday: “This is a very, very significant problem... even more of a problem than the U.K. new variant.”

One reason for that concern may be that British experts have openly queried whether the current vaccines will work on the South African mutant. John Bell, a University of Oxford professor and government vaccine adviser, has said there’s a “big question mark” as to whether the existing vaccines will work on the South African variant.

It’s clear that Britain is in a bad situation—what’s much less clear is if this is as bad as it will get, if new measures will be enough to control the virus mutant, and what happens if an even worse one takes hold.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2021)

The new variant of covid is estimated to be 50% to 70% more infectious than the existing strains that means a minimum of four times as many deaths, in America that could mean 10,000 to 20,000 deaths a day, assuming good medical treatment and hardly anybody would be getting it at that point. If people are not treated the case mortality rate could go from 2.7% in Canada to 10%. In America they have a case mortality rate of 1.7%, but the level of care in Canada and America are the same, so there might be something wrong with the US numbers.

If the number of cases increases by 4 times, the death rate will increase by 4 times at least with overwhelmed hospitals. That could mean 50,000 to 100,000 people dying a day in the USA.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We don't like no big guberment and we don't like no stink'n masks, FREEDOM! Yep if this hits North America they will be breaking up anti mask rallies with flamethrowers. Not just in the states either, this UK strain alone might lead to four times the deaths and hospitalizations, hospitals are near capacity and exceeding it in many places. If the new SA strain is vaccine resistant and just as contagious we are fucked, with overloaded hospitals, exhausted staffs and skyrocketing death rates. A large percentage of the 20% of people who normally would end up in hospital would probably die, mortality could be as high as 10% in the untreated.
> 
> Once these strains are let loose in the USA it will be a nightmare and not much better in Canada, if the SA variant is vaccine resistant it will be a catastrophe of mass death. There will be very little tolerance of anti maskers and "fakenews" types, things will get very ugly very quickly for them, if the threat level increases dramatically. This is gonna end up as a race of vaccination rates against new variant infection rates. We had better hope the new SA variant if not resistant to the existing vaccines or things could get ugly real fucking fast. If the vaccines won't work with the new strain, neither will the immunity of those who were infected with older strains of covid.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


It's already here. We don't monitor virus strains in the US but somebody has checked and found it present in the US including LA area. Some speculate that the surge seen in SoCal is due to this strain. It's like adding gasoline to kerosene and the epidemic is going to swamp hospitals across the US. I wish I could say I was surprised.

Given the politicization of this disease in the US, I don't see anything stopping it until June at the earliest, when we might finally get enough people vaccinated to protect those who won't or can't be vaccinated. Another mutation is on the way, I'm sure of it.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 4, 2021)

I think it has been here a while also. We have about the most piss poor testing in the world.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The new variant of covid is estimated to be 50% to 70% more infectious than the existing strains that means a minimum of four times as many deaths, in America that could mean 10,000 to 20,000 deaths a day, assuming good medical treatment and hardly anybody would be getting it at that point. If people are not treated the case mortality rate could go from 2.7% in Canada to 10%. In America they have a case mortality rate of 1.7%, but the level of care in Canada and America are the same, so there might be something wrong with the US numbers.
> 
> If the number of cases increases by 4 times, the death rate will increase by 4 times at least with overwhelmed hospitals. That could mean 50,000 to 100,000 people dying a day in the USA.


Yeah, we are in the same boat in Canada and for many of the same reasons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yeah, we are in the same boat in Canada and for many of the same reasons.


They better get rolling on vaccinations here ASAP, we are way down on the list of industrialized countries in terms of shots in arms. I think it might be wise to go with a single shot until supplies come online, the risk is negligible and the benefits enormous, healthcare and the vulnerable should still be first inline for the second round. What is happening in the UK is a headlong panic by the government and it's got me wondering about the SA variant. If this little monster is vaccine resistant we are in a world of hurt and death, I don't think it is though, at least I hope it's not. The new UK variant (the one the vaccine works on) that is from 50 to 70% more contagious will break the medical systems here and in America.

If the new SA variant is resistant to vaccines it should be reinfecting people who had the earlier covid strain infections. We should be seeing people who had covid before coming down with it again, perhaps with mild or asymptomatic cases. These spike protein antibodies are the primary way we fight this virus, but there are other antibodies that the body uses too.

If we have the supplies of vaccines (we don't) it should be a 24/7 effort. There should be one trained person giving shots and two people training to do it with them and giving shots too, until they can give them on their own.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yeah, we are in the same boat in Canada and for many of the same reasons.


I think we need to change how we deal with pandemics by changing public health laws and perhaps the constitution. Pandemic responses have to be national efforts, countries have borders and can control entry and exit, provinces can restrict movement but not by much. National mask mandates and lockdowns are required to control spread of pandemics, piecemeal approaches don't work. Once a pandemic emergency is declared the feds need to take charge of some aspects of public health, otherwise it's public health as usual and a provincial matter. The federal government needs the authority to order masks, lockdowns and perhaps even vaccines, they might even consider locking people up and truly stupid large life changing fines for non compliance.

I've seen video of people having to leave a plane because a couple of people didn't want to wear masks. Wrong approach, warn once then taze, cuffs and a bag over their head while they are dragged off the plane ASAP, not zero tolerance, intolerance. These people are antisocial assholes with no point whatsoever, fuck them and fine them bigly, thousands of dollars and ban them from flying for a year of two minimum. I'm sick of these selfish antisocial assholes being handled with velvet gloves, I don't care if they believe bullshit either.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm scheduled to get my vax tomorrow morning.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 4, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I'm scheduled to get my vax tomorrow morning.


Congrats man. My wife is 1 for 2. 1st was no problems.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2021)

Turns out he's a Qtard.










Prosecutor: Wisconsin pharmacist thought vaccine was unsafe


MADISON, Wis. (AP) — A Wisconsin pharmacist convinced the world was “crashing down” told police he tried to ruin hundreds of doses of coronavirus vaccine because he believed the shots would mutate people’s DNA, according to court documents released Monday...




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Turns out he's a Qtard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A mental case, took a gun to work twice apparently, potential mass or workplace killer. He's not exactly off the hook, there might be other charges, but he is mental case so they might go easy. How much is a dose of the Pfizer vaccine worth? There were over 500 doses destroyed @$15/dose, or about $8K he should have to pay in restitution. If he goes to jail they might vaccinate him!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Turns out he's a Qtard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wish list data set on all these crazies gets another nut's entire internet history added to it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346356435169509376


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2021)

How Nine Covid-19 Vaccines Work


See how the leading vaccines train the immune system to fight the virus.



www.nytimes.com





*How Eight Covid-19 Vaccines Work*
Researchers are testing 64 coronavirus vaccines in clinical trials on humans. Here are explanations about how eight of the leading vaccines work.

*Messenger RNA Vaccines*

Comirnaty
*How the Pfizer-BioNTech Vaccine Works*
The vaccine, known as *Comirnaty*, has been approved or authorized for emergency use in several countries, including the United States. Clinical trials showed the vaccine has an efficacy of 95 percent.

mRNA-1273
*How Moderna’s Vaccine Works*
The vaccine, known as *mRNA-1273*, has been approved in Canada and authorized for emergency use in the United States. Clinical trials showed the vaccine has an efficacy of 94.5 percent.


*Adenovirus-Based Vaccines*

AZD1222
*How the Oxford-AstraZeneca Vaccine Works*
The vaccine, known as *AZD1222* or *Covishield*, is authorized for emergency use in Britain, India and Argentina. Clinical trials showed the vaccine has an efficacy of approximately 70 percent, depending on dosage.

Ad26.COV2.S
*How the Johnson & Johnson Vaccine Works*
The vaccine, called *Ad26.COV2.S*, is in Phase 3 trials and has not been authorized by any country. Trial results are expected in January.


*Protein-Based Vaccines*

NVX-CoV2373
nanoparticle
*How the Novavax Vaccine Works*
The vaccine, known as *NVX-CoV2373*, is in Phase 3 trials. The vaccine has not been authorized by any country.


*Inactivated Coronavirus Vaccines*

CoronaVac
*How the Sinovac Vaccine Works*
阅读简体中文版 · 閱讀繁體中文版
The vaccine, known as *CoronaVac*, is approved in China and authorized for emergency use in Bahrain and the United Arab Emirates. Turkey announced the vaccine has an efficacy of 91 percent, and full results from Phase 3 trials are expected in January.


BBIBP-CorV
*How the Sinopharm Vaccine Works*
The vaccine, known as *BBIBP-CorV*, is authorized for limited use in China. Sinopharm says the vaccine has an efficacy rate of 79.34 percent.

Covaxin
_New_ · *How Bharat Biotech’s Vaccine Works*
The vaccine, known as *Covaxin*, is authorized for emergency use in India, despite a lack of published Phase 3 trial results. The vaccine’s efficacy is not yet known.

See the Coronavirus Vaccine Tracker for the status of other vaccines in development.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 5, 2021)

Son-in-law got first dose Moderna this morning, Maintenance at long term mental health facility!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 5, 2021)

I got the pfizer vax this morning. So far so good. I own some shares in pfizer and I like that they were not part of trumps operation warp speed so I am glad it is what was being offered to me locally.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2021)

Bill Gates can now control your brain remotely LOL.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Bill Gates can now control your brain remotely LOL.


the wifi speed is incredible.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 5, 2021)

radiant Rudy said:


> Fish_Ass, STFU, SHIT CHOKED KOOK
> 
> View attachment 4782425
> 
> ...



LOL As much fun as I was having It was not coming from a good space. I wrote this becasue It was not fair and not what I wanted to be contributing to.

Sorry for being so aggressive. I did go out of my way to draw you out using ego and a few other tricks. It wasn’t fair and was clearly offside. I have spent the last 28 years caring for and helping people. I do develop systems to help growers who use wheelchairs as well as systems for growing food ( Hobby). I also help people with disabilities across all spectrum's. It is recently that I encountered the stress of watching the system fail and watching the most vulnerable get destroyed without the ability to help them. These are people I spent the last 15 years helping succeed with work and life. Not only were they using tax payer dollars to receive services but when working they were paying taxes. They had pride and real construction based contracting jobs. The trauma of watching them loose their right to work and get thrown on the street pretty much destroyed my filters. I now meet them on the street where they use Meth, Heroin, and struggle with thier new reality. This is not your problem and I am sorry for using you to unload my anger and frustration. If you dont "understand" CaptainMorgan that's a Real apology for my being an ass and playing games with your logic.

I will always be open to alternative points of view but like you I do use a real science lens and check my sources. Not the fun I posted but the real science. That said I never leave out flexibility and the importance of knowing that in the past we had assumptions that today have been proven wrong. I believe it’s important to avoid negative outcomes from ridged thought even if the idea is currently socially rewarding, self soothing.

Sincerely I am sorry for getting so aggressive. You didn’t deserve that.

Humbly
Ass_Fish the Denier


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2021)

This sounds bad.










Threader - Good threads every day


Welcome to Threader, a place to read and discover stories and knowledge from Twitter. Get a selection of good threads every day.




threader.app


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2021)

Found those death panels the GOP have been talking about, didn't realize they were on wheels.


----------



## MickFoster (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm afraid we ain't seen nothin yet.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 5, 2021)

MickFoster said:


> I'm afraid we ain't seen nothin yet.


Its crazy because we are doing worse now than any point in 2020 and all media attention is on the moron in chief' desperate attempts to steal the election.


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I'm scheduled to get my vax tomorrow morning.


That is great news. Sister has her name on the list. They will call when her number comes up. Here in Florida they are letting anyone 65 or older try to get the vaccine. I say try because the demand is far outpacing supply at this point. My county got it's first few shots this week. Folks at the hospital, nursing homes, fire chief were the first ones.


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4787584


Just for easy math, I've been using double the cases numbers. 21M would be 42M. But would not be surprised if it was nearly four times. (testing would tell us)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2021)

Shit, more bad news, very fucking bad news folks, new antibody drugs are required and new vaccines. Not quite square one for mRNA vaccines though, they would just modify the strand and package different mRNA strands in a liposome to produce multiple antibody responses. Testing and clinical trials take time and this is a moving target.









South African Covid variant appears to ‘obviate’ antibody drugs, Dr. Scott Gottlieb says


Dr. Scott Gottlieb explains why vaccinating Americans against Covid is critical, especially as the South Africa variant appears to inhibit antibody drugs.




www.cnbc.com





*South African Covid variant appears to ‘obviate’ antibody drugs, Dr. Scott Gottlieb says*

KEY POINTS

“The South Africa variant is very concerning right now because it does appear that it may obviate some of our medical countermeasures, particularly the antibody drugs,” Dr. Scott Gottlieb said.
The South African variant is also known as 501.V2, and in mid-December officials reported that 501.V2 had been largely replacing other strains of the coronavirus as early as November.
More than 17 million Covid doses have been distributed to states, but only 4.8 million Americans have received their first shot according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
Dr. Scott Gottlieb warned that vaccinating Americans against Covid is more critical than ever, especially as the new South Africa variant appears to inhibit antibody drugs. 

“The South Africa variant is very concerning right now because it does appear that it may obviate some of our medical countermeasures, particularly the antibody drugs,” said the former FDA chief in the Trump administration in an interview on CNBC’s “The News with Shepard Smith” on Tuesday evening. “Right now that strain does appear to be prevalent in South America and Brazil, the two parts of the world, right now, that are in their summer, but also experiencing a very dense epidemic, and that’s concerning. 

The South African variant is also known as 501.V2, and in mid-December officials reported that 501.V2 had been largely replacing other strains of the coronavirus as early as November. South Africa has already sustained the more than 1.1 million COVID-19 cases and more than 30,000 deaths, the most on the African continent. 
Gottlieb cited experimental evidence from Bloom Lab, and explained 501.V2 does appear to partially escape prior immunity. It means that some of the antibodies people produce when they get infected with Covid, as well as the antibody drugs, may not be quite as effective.

“The new variant has mutated a part of the spike protein that our antibodies bind to, to try to clear the virus itself, so this is concerning,” Gottlieb said. “Now, the vaccine can become a backstop against these variants really getting more of a foothold here in the United States, but we need to quicken the pace of vaccination.”

Operation Warp Speed’s director of supply production and distribution Ret. Lt. Gen. Paul Ostrowski told host Shepard Smith on Dec. 3 that everyone who wants a vaccine will be able to get one by June. Projections are currently falling short, however. More than 17 million Covid doses have been distributed to states, but only 4.8 million Americans have received their first shot according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. 

Gottlieb suggested working through prioritized categories of people more quickly, expanding the number of vaccination sites, and stockpiling a smaller percentage of dosages in order to vaccinate more Americans. 

“It really is a race against time trying to get more vaccine into people’s arms before these new variants become more prevalent here in the United States,” said Gottlieb.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2021)

CDC has not seen emergence of a highly contagious U.S. variant of coronavirus


The White House coronavirus task force said there could be a new variant of the virus that evolved in the U.S. and is driving spread, a document obtained by NBC News said.




www.cnbc.com





*White House Covid task force warns of possible new ‘USA variant’ driving spread*

The White House coronavirus task force said there could be a new variant of the virus that evolved in the U.S. and is driving spread, according to a document obtained by NBC News.

The new variant, in addition to the U.K. variant, is already spreading in communities and may be 50% more transmissible, according to the report that was issued to states on Jan. 3.

Representatives for the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the Department of Health and Human Services did not immediately return CNBC’s requests for comment.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> CDC has not seen emergence of a highly contagious U.S. variant of coronavirus
> 
> 
> The White House coronavirus task force said there could be a new variant of the virus that evolved in the U.S. and is driving spread, a document obtained by NBC News said.
> ...


Hey, I got an idea!
Trump is asking/wants something named after himself after/before he leaves office on the 20th?
He has suggested airports/warships
Let's fucking give it to him
The Trump COVID-19 strain.
He owns/deserves it


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> CDC has not seen emergence of a highly contagious U.S. variant of coronavirus
> 
> 
> The White House coronavirus task force said there could be a new variant of the virus that evolved in the U.S. and is driving spread, a document obtained by NBC News said.
> ...


This is why Biden said he’s not holding back vaccines. This is bad news and I guarantee this variant is in Canada too and the reason for the spikes we’re seeing. 

Our vaccine rollout has been a disgrace. I hope we get our shit together soon.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 8, 2021)

Dread looking at the news, wary to go outside, people can't travel 5 miles in a car to go and do exercise here in the UK two women fined for that today, facial recognition with masks now, the old Scot in dad's Army had it right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Hey, I got an idea!
> Trump is asking/wants something named after himself after/before he leaves office on the 20th?
> He has suggested airports/warships
> Let's fucking give it to him
> ...


I was thinking it wouldn't be too difficult to persuade the medical community to rename hemorrhoids to TRUMPS...  

For now, let's just say Uncle Sam has got a real nasty pain in the ass, but will feel much better after a good shit on the 20th.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> This is why Biden said he’s not holding back vaccines. This is bad news and I guarantee this variant is in Canada too and the reason for the spikes we’re seeing.
> 
> Our vaccine rollout has been a disgrace. I hope we get our shit together soon.


They took a break vaccinating here from the 31st to the 6th of Jan, 7 fucking Days? Supplies are limited though and only old folks 75 and over, plus medical staff for now.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/first-long-term-care-northwood-covid-19-vaccine-1.5866521


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 8, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Dread looking at the news, wary to go outside, people can't travel 5 miles in a car to go and do exercise here in the UK two women fined for that today, facial recognition with masks now, the old Scot in dad's Army had it right.


I'm very sorry
I can definitely emphasize with you
Peace out/stay strong


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Dread looking at the news, wary to go outside, people can't travel 5 miles in a car to go and do exercise here in the UK two women fined for that today, facial recognition with masks now, the old Scot in dad's Army had it right.


Yes it’s designed to stop people dying, the old racist in dads army had it wrong.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 8, 2021)

zeddd said:


> Yes it’s designed to stop people dying, the old racist in dads army had it wrong.


Rascist, eh, which character are we talking about here?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Shit, more bad news, very fucking bad news folks, new antibody drugs are required and new vaccines. Not quite square one for mRNA vaccines though, they would just modify the strand and package different mRNA strands in a liposome to produce multiple antibody responses. Testing and clinical trials take time and this is a moving target.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfizer is reporting their vaccine appears to be effective against the South African variant but there will no doubt be more variants with the way things are going.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Rascist, eh, which character are we talking about here?


You?


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 8, 2021)

zeddd said:


> You?


Why thank you.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 8, 2021)

White House warned governors about 'USA variant' of Covid-19, but no such discovery has been made | CNN Politics


The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention shot down reports from the White House coronavirus task force that warned states of a more transmissible, homegrown "US variant" of coronavirus -- a misperception that began on a call with governors, an administration official told CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2021)

More covid news from my neck of the woods. My niece and her family came from Denver for the holidays. Her husband and daughter left on the 27th, with niece and the boys staying another week. The daughter has been sick a few days now, and the 1st test came back negative. She continued to be sick, and 2nd test came back positive yesterday. It looks like after being stuck in the woods for a week, when my grandniece got back home, she hung out with all her friends, went to malls, traveled to see her grandparents, etc, etc. Now my sister's ex and his wife have it. He is having a rough time of it. Other family members are waiting on test to get back.

The wife and I are counting backwards and hoping we are in the clear. The wife has been really sick this week, but not straight covid symptoms.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> More covid news from my neck of the woods. My niece and her family came from Denver for the holidays. Her husband and daughter left on the 27th, with niece and the boys staying another week. The daughter has been sick a few days now, and the 1st test came back negative. She continued to be sick, and 2nd test came back positive yesterday. It looks like after being stuck in the woods for a week, when my grandniece got back home, she hung out with all her friends, went to malls, traveled to see her grandparents, etc, etc. Now my sister's ex and his wife have it. He is having a rough time of it. Other family members are waiting on test to get back.
> 
> The wife and I are counting backwards and hoping we are in the clear. The wife has been really sick this week, but not straight covid symptoms.


Good luck man.


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Good luck man.


ty


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Good luck man.


Ditto, hope you all be alright.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 9, 2021)

False Reports of a New ‘U.S. Variant’ Came From White House Task Force (Published 2021)


Reports of a highly contagious new variant, published on Friday by multiple news outlets, were based on speculative statements made by Dr. Deborah Birx.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 9, 2021)

If you ever have a serious illness you soon realize that good doctors and nurses are a minority.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> If you ever have a serious illness you soon realize that good doctors and nurses are a minority.


And they bury their mistakes.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> False Reports of a New ‘U.S. Variant’ Came From White House Task Force (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Reports of a highly contagious new variant, published on Friday by multiple news outlets, were based on speculative statements made by Dr. Deborah Birx.
> ...





>


Got to wonder who wrote up that report. 

I am not a fan of how Birx Macnamara'd numbers for Trump to confuse the public with, but her speculating to other researchers what may be causing the increased spread being selectively edited is just par for the course with Trump and his political trolls.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 9, 2021)

It's people not follwing guidance, that's in UK anyway.


----------



## injinji (Jan 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> False Reports of a New ‘U.S. Variant’ Came From White House Task Force (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Reports of a highly contagious new variant, published on Friday by multiple news outlets, were based on speculative statements made by Dr. Deborah Birx.
> ...


The good news is that only 0.1% of cases the last couple three weeks are the UK variant. (1 in 1000) The bad news is the other 99.9% is normal covid, which is already kicking our ass. So when the new variant does take hold, we are fucked.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 9, 2021)

injinji said:


> The good news is that only 0.1% of cases the last couple three weeks are the UK variant. (1 in 1000) The bad news is the other 99.9% is normal covid, which is already kicking our ass. So when the new variant does take hold, we are fucked.


It’s why the vaccine rollout is so critical.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 9, 2021)

trump held a Super Spreader Event on Wednesday.


----------



## injinji (Jan 9, 2021)

hillbill said:


> trump held a Super Spreader Event on Wednesday.


I was just watching a Newshour podcast, and the reporters said they were the only ones wearing masks. And the crowd was telling them to take their mask off if they wanted to talk to them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> This is why Biden said he’s not holding back vaccines. This is bad news and I guarantee this variant is in Canada too and the reason for the spikes we’re seeing.
> 
> Our vaccine rollout has been a disgrace. I hope we get our shit together soon.


I believe everybody is gonna go with the half vaccine dose regime for a spell, exceptions for the fragile and very vulnerable perhaps. One dose prevents hospitalizations and serious outcomes in older and vulnerable people with medical conditions, they know who these at risk people are. I don't foresee any issue with people getting the second round late. It's getting vaccines in arms that is the issue in many places, as soon as logistical issues including primary supply are taken care of. I expect to see arena, mall, drive thru and pharmacy vaccine sites here in Canada over the next couple of months. The new Oxford adenovirus vaccine is quick and easy to produce and will be coming online here too.

Here in NS the age is 75 and over for the first go round, I turned 66 today, so I'll be waiting for a couple of months. Stay in if ya can, wear a mask, wash yer hands. Too many people are too casual about this shit, though public mask wearing compliance here is good


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 9, 2021)

I think I will get my Jab on my Bday weirdly enough, 13th May


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 9, 2021)

695 dead today in California, they are running low on oxygen and running out of space to store the dead.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2021)

2 gorillas at the San Diego Zoo have tested positive for COVID-19 after falling ill, and a 3rd appears to be symptomatic


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 695 dead today in California, they are running low on oxygen and running out of space to store the dead.


They had a lady proprietor of a funeral home somewhere in California on the news last night.

They had stacked all the pews against the wall in the chapel and had caskets covered with moving blankets all stacked up in it. The hallways were lined with caskets. They had several offices lined with them. They had a refrigerated semi trailer out back full of bodies.

She said she had already turned away at least 1000 people who had loved ones that had passed away from covid.

Just horrid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348906184053555202


----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348906184053555202


In a couple three weeks they will be number one.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 12, 2021)

They're in the top 10 already I think.


----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> They're in the top 10 already I think.


Yea, we have friends in south Alabama, and they are staying home and wearing masks. They are MAGA folks, so you know it's bad.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2021)

This will be a refreshing change.










Incoming CDC director vows to tell the truth, restore trust


The incoming director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) vowed in a New York Times op-ed published Monday to tell the public the truth, “even when the news is bleak.”…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2021)

Ontario declares state of emergency, issues stay-at-home order


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Ontario declares state of emergency, issues stay-at-home order




Numbers are definitely up in Canada. Death toll of all of Canada by age since April.





__





COVID-19 epidemiology update - Canada.ca


This summary of COVID-19 cases across Canada contains detailed data about the spread of the virus over time and in different regions of the country. Includes breakdowns by age and sex or gender. Provides an overview of testing, variants of concern, cases following vaccination and severe illness...




health-infobase.canada.ca


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2021)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-restrictions-state-of-emergency-rules-jan-12-1.5870215?fbclid=IwAR0ZhkkZtHLxTh6HonSaTN5u_ohdXSbnStD7n4v2X8PMf1kGU914t1tmcRM


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2021)

Razer has created a concept N95 mask with RGB and voice projection


This concept aims to let people see your lips and hear you speak more clearly.




www.theverge.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Razer has created a concept N95 mask with RGB and voice projection
> 
> 
> This concept aims to let people see your lips and hear you speak more clearly.
> ...


I doubt it would work very well with prescription glasses but it’s really nice. I wear glasses and need to tuck my mask under my glasses or the glasses don’t sit correctly. The hard plastic on this mask dose not appear very flexible.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 12, 2021)

Anyone seen this ? 




Interesting data on your immune system remember the SARS-CoV-2 virus "pretty well".

So vax is salty Nano butter that may or may not mess you up. Depends on the person. However if you already had the virus and kicked it you have the same ability, again depending on the person. No fear or hate in this video and no hate towards others based on political views. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 12, 2021)

Fuck me
Fuck Trump
This is just another post I guess on this tragic thread that I needed to make


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2021)

tRUmp knew early on that the virus was harder on minorities, that's why he was trying to spread it, he even sabotaged the vaccine roll out.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2021)

More deaths in America yesterday than South Korea or Japan has had in the whole pandemic.

Fascist Repugs are responsible, Pro Life fucks!


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Ontario declares state of emergency, issues stay-at-home order


They do that if they find 5 cases.

The U.S. is yet to do it at all.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2021)

New projections show daily deaths peaking over 5500 a fucking day by mid February, trump and Repug response has been criminal.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 13, 2021)

Poor gut health could be a factor with severe cases. 

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coronavirus/severe-cases-of-covid-19-could-be-associated-with-poor-gut-health-scientific-review-1.5263044


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 13, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> They do that if they find 5 cases.


Not quite.









Ontario reports 2,903 new coronavirus cases, along with 8 more cases of highly contagious U.K. variant | Globalnews.ca


Tuesday's case count marks a drop in new infections and is the lowest daily increase in cases reported since Jan. 1 when 2,476 new infections were recorded.




globalnews.ca


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 13, 2021)

Jesus.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 13, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Jesus.



You rang?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not quite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how dare you question the legal equivalent of Rudy Guiliani here at RIU!!!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how dare you question the legal equivalent of Rudy Guiliani here at RIU!!!!!


I wish he was correct on this point.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2021)

Ohio researchers say they've identified two new Covid strains likely originating in the U.S.


Jason McDonald, a spokesman for the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said in a statement to CNBC the agency is looking at the new research.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 13, 2021)

rollitup said:


> You rang?


Well, shit.

In 53 years you never answered. Now I have no idea what to say.

Oh! Yeah. New Orleans, 1992 outside Pat O'Brien's...sorry about that!


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 13, 2021)

A great book, requires reading to understand. Good news it is on Amazon so all political filters can access this information. The down side is it wont justify hate or fear.
Requires reading, a missing action in most angry partisan types. https://www.amazon.com/COVID-19-Politics-Pandemic-Moral-Panic/dp/098789546X/ref=sr_1_1?crid=FRNZDFS2HTG&dchild=1&keywords=the politics of a pandemic moral panic&qid=1610553964&sprefix=the politics of a pandemic,aps,158&sr=8-1


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> A great book, requires reading to understand. Good news it is on Amazon so all political filters can access this information. The down side is it wont justify hate or fear.
> Requires reading a missing action in most angry bipartisan types. https://www.amazon.com/COVID-19-Politics-Pandemic-Moral-Panic/dp/098789546X/ref=sr_1_1?crid=FRNZDFS2HTG&dchild=1&keywords=the politics of a pandemic moral panic&qid=1610553964&sprefix=the politics of a pandemic,aps,158&sr=8-1


nah, not going to read it.

For laughs, this is what people who read that crap like:


lulz

a bookshelf of "alternative facts"

How about reading something from people who aren't pushing a peculiar radical right wing authoritarian agenda?









Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)


CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> nah, not going to read it.
> 
> For laughs, this is what people who read that crap like:
> 
> ...


Sorry its not "right wing" or any other fear based lable. Unfortunatly if you can read and let information past your ego barriers you would be able to see without fear. Fear of reading alternative points of view is sad and narrows a persons focus. I read and watch all info and am not actually "right wing". I find otherwise "normal" people in this state of "right", fascinating. What if being "right" and the need for that format is an addiction to fear. Fascinating stuff. Looking into the discussions around fear, evil, and ego boundaries provides some illuminating information. I too once spewed hate and pointed at "others" with a pat on the back from society. I know its nice to have that safty and bias support, however as soon as you get on the other side of the counter you learn the full picture. Fear and anger sells and reduces management costs on a global scale. Managing people ( tax farms) is not easy. Narrowing the complications of systems and social enviroments down to simple lables is for simple people. People in this environment are thinkers and I fig the experiences with alternative medication would give enough insight to provide less fear and more independent thought. Im ok with being wrong, but I am not one of your delusions.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 13, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Sorry its not "right wing" or any other fear based lable. Unfortunatly if you can read and let information past your ego barriers you would be able to see without fear. Fear of reading alternative points of view is sad and narrows a persons focus. I read and watch all info and am not actually "right wing". I find otherwise "normal" people in this state of "right", fascinating. What if being "right" and the need for that format is an addiction to fear. Fascinating stuff. Looking into the discussions around fear, evil, and ego boundaries provides some illuminating information. I too once spewed hate and pointed at "others" with a pat on the back from society. I know its nice to have that safty and bias support, however as soon as you get on the other side of the counter you learn the full picture. Fear and anger sells and reduces management costs on a global scale. Managing people ( tax farms) is not easy. Narrowing the complications of systems and social enviroments down to simple lables is for simple people. People in this environment are thinkers and I fig the experiences with alternative medication would give enough insight to provide less fear and more independent thought. Im ok with being wrong, but I am not one of your delusions.


Are you a doctor in infectious diseases or something?

If not I would call bullshit that you know enough about this to be so adamant that you are not in the wrong for posting that material.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2021)

Just another idiot troll


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2021)

Carp


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Sorry its not "right wing" or any other fear based lable. Unfortunatly if you can read and let information past your ego barriers you would be able to see without fear. Fear of reading alternative points of view is sad and narrows a persons focus. I read and watch all info and am not actually "right wing". I find otherwise "normal" people in this state of "right", fascinating. What if being "right" and the need for that format is an addiction to fear. Fascinating stuff. Looking into the discussions around fear, evil, and ego boundaries provides some illuminating information. I too once spewed hate and pointed at "others" with a pat on the back from society. I know its nice to have that safty and bias support, however as soon as you get on the other side of the counter you learn the full picture. Fear and anger sells and reduces management costs on a global scale. Managing people ( tax farms) is not easy. Narrowing the complications of systems and social enviroments down to simple lables is for simple people. People in this environment are thinkers and I fig the experiences with alternative medication would give enough insight to provide less fear and more independent thought. Im ok with being wrong, but I am not one of your delusions.


Look, you do the alternative reality that for some reason is pushed by the authoritarian and radical right. I'm not reading that crap. "Coronavirus False Alarm" lulz. This isn't a moral dilemma, it's a fucking virus. It doesn't care about morality. It just wants to feed. Trump completely botched his response to this epidemic. Plain and simple. Your kind make it so complicated. 

I'll stick to reality that for some reason, moderates, left and right hew to. Epidemics are nothing new. People who study them have good reasons for their recommendations. It's not a moral choice to wear a mask and follow other guidelines from the CDC, it's completely rational.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 13, 2021)

Once I read the first sentence. “A great book, requires reading to understand.” I read no further.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 13, 2021)

When real men share the truth smart men listen. Much like Gun fear many have abused the fear around many issues.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> When real men share the truth smart men listen. Much like Gun fear many have abused the fear around many issues.


Yeah, about that.

Is it too much to ask that the US have the same low rate of gun homicide that Canada has?


----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)

A big covid news day here on the sandhill. Sister had a 0900 appointment for her Moderna jab. She had been sick, and they wouldn't give it to her because she had had a fever. They did give her a test though. About noon they called to let her know she was not covid positive.

A little later in the afternoon we heard from the Denver bunch. The middle kid has tested positive. The youngest has symptoms, but they didn't test him. So far my niece and nephew (the kids' parents) are still testing negative.

Right at 1500 the health department called the wife, telling her someone had cancelled, and if she could get there by 1600 she could get her jab to day. So we jump in the car and head to town. 20 minute drive, 4 minutes to do paperwork, 1 minute to get the shot, then 10-15 minute wait to check for bad reactions. She was so stoked. She will worry about shit if given time, so this was the best possible way to get it. No time to worry.

I'm not saying it's 100% that the wife got Sister's shot, but. . . . . . .


----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)

The health department lady is a long time customer of mine. (or was before the world turned sideways) She said she would keep me in mind if they had any extra at the end of the day like they did today. I'm still a week away from 60, but she said not to worry about it. It would be better than wasting a shot. So far they have given over 1K shots and no wasted vaccine. So good on them. County is about 14K total population, with 1.4K cases.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 14, 2021)

Moderna CEO says the world will have to live with Covid 'forever'


"We are going to live with this virus, we think, forever," he said during a panel discussion at the JPMorgan Healthcare Conference.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 14, 2021)

Georgia is now code red and ranked 16th in the nation for Covid-19. 

Schools are shutting down again this week going full digital. 

Hospitals are at or beyond capacity. 

Grady Memorial (the largest hospital in Atlanta) has stopped taking patients. 

MAGA!!!

WINNING!!!


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Moderna CEO says the world will have to live with Covid 'forever'
> 
> 
> "We are going to live with this virus, we think, forever," he said during a panel discussion at the JPMorgan Healthcare Conference.
> ...


How convenient


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2021)

A while back I posted a 30 year study of the known corona virus before SARS, immunity in those viruses never lasted more than a year. They used a group that was blood tested for antibodies yearly for over 30 years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> A while back I posted a 30 year study of the known corona virus before SARS, immunity in those viruses never lasted more than a year. They used a group that was blood tested for antibodies yearly for over 30 years.


Looks like future annual flu shots are gonna be mRNA based and have multiple strains of mRNA packaged in them for covid and the flu. mRNA vaccines are important to quickly address pandemics and mutations, once the technology is developed further, most industrialized countries can have fairly modest vaccination production facilities for a reasonable cost.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 14, 2021)

Remember last spring when it was all a hoax and yahoo's flaunted measures to stop the spread? Scenes of idiots flocking to the beaches of Florida for spring break and then going home to spread the virus all across the country. 

These are the yahoo's I'm talking about. I wonder how this spring is going to turn out and if we'll see people doing the right thing. I wonder how many of these fools took the virus back home and got family members sick.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Remember last spring when it was all a hoax and yahoo's flaunted measures to stop the spread? Scenes of idiots flocking to the beaches of Florida for spring break and then going home to spread the virus all across the country.
> 
> These are the yahoo's I'm talking about. I wonder how this spring is going to turn out and if we'll see people doing the right thing. I wonder how many of these fools took the virus back home and got family members sick.


It shouldn't be too hard if you can get raw data. Not selected data but raw data. Right now raw data tends to be hard to find. 

The number of people would help, or count heads in pic and double?

Then you need the death rate for the first wave of the virus. Again based on real raw data. be careful to classify people who are already very ill or on death doorstep in a separate category. 

You could expand a little and assume the rate of transmission of the first wave would also help get you a "real" hypothesis of your infected baseline. 

Then take the number of hypothesized people and apply the rate of death and even "long haulers" if you wish. 

The chances are you would be close but not "right" or exact. 

Whatever you do dont use fact checker data becasue right now the ability to get actual facts outside of bias is impossible. " they" are currently only offering bias facts and controlling narratives for a desired outcome, usually people would be upset but for now most people are terrified like a rabbit.

I am going to broad stroke guess that these young people were used to freedom and trusted their government and government agents as far as they could throw them. Most of these people probably did alot of preserving their rights and standing up for a constitution. Many of them probably voted to legalize weed becasue we all know the government and doctors were right and honest when they fact checked US citizens about reefer madness. 




When Microsoft told them to follow orders they more than likely failed to as Microsoft reminded them of their parents, not a unbiased doctor that can be trusted. 

A reminder about kids and young adults, if they did not rebel and fight their parents they would never leave home. They would never grow or add their unique perspectives to the dynamic whole of humanity. Kids that follow "orders" would just stand around eating your food agreeing with you like a dog. 

The truth is people make mistakes and usually always learn through experience. The world will never ever be safe or ideal for everyone. Attempts to protect humanity from this pandemic has killed more people globally than the pandemic has. Its how we learn, by failing and hurting ourselves. The pain response is a great teacher within a lifetime. Right now we are experiencing the next learning of a whole new generation, repeating their parents and grandparents mistakes. Nothing can be done and the human reality will always remain the same. Even AI is tainted with human failings that will lead it down the same path.

How long did reefer madness go on? You knew the fact checkers to be correct and followed their rules and guidance, right? Whats that?? they lied to you and even imprisoned people over a lie, fascinating. Good thing the fact checkers are not like that anymore. Good thing people have learned from the past , good thing.


Cheers.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 14, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> It shouldn't be too hard if you can get raw data. Not selected data but raw data. Right now raw data tends to be hard to find.
> 
> The number of people would help, or count heads in pic and double?
> 
> ...


How helpful would a optimal healthy hospital system death rate compare to a overfilled ICU and hospital staff with the virus taking it's year long toll on them? 

How do you think that number changes when people are suffering this virus at home and not in the hospital getting treatment?


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> How helpful would a optimal healthy hospital system death rate compare to a overfilled ICU and hospital staff with the virus taking it's year long toll on them?
> 
> How do you think that number changes when people are suffering this virus at home and not in the hospital getting treatment?


That's hard to say but I have some doctors in my family who now build software for hospitals. I could try and ask them for an opinion.
I have no clue and without the data I cant make assumptions that lead to facts.

Alot of variables that I dont know.

At no time am I suggesting it is black or white .

when its all over the system we have offers money to solve the loss of life or destruction of peoples livelihoods. Money will not bring people back from the dead. People have a right to be careful about what they put in their body. (Vaccines and medications.)

A question that might help both of us, do you need a draconian social structure to be capable of caring for emergency situations?


I believe you are right and the under provided medical structure ( Canada) is unable to meet demand. I agree this increases the harm. 

Taking away from health systems in canada and the US has gone on since 1994 or even back further. The direction came from Canada's creditors. Politicians were forced by the threat of higher interst on national debt if they did not comply. 1994 the NDP closed hospital beds, the NDP is pro union and pro people, the creditors enjoyed using the very party that stood for hospital unions to crush the hospitals.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 14, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> That's hard to say but I have some doctors in my family who now build software for hospitals. I could try and ask them for an opinion.
> My opinion is checked by my own knowledge I have no clue and without the data I cant make assumptions that lead to facts.
> 
> Alot of variables that I dont know. Did they increase staff, quality of staff and equipment. The nature of the hospitals reaction to the situation, for example a hospital using a parking lot to serve overcrowding will do much worse than a hospital with a closed wing that is repurposed.
> ...


Pretty wordy way to pretend like the answer may not be yes it would increase the (already bullshit) death rates (because Dear Leader has been cooking the books).



grass_fish said:


> Good people go bad for a few bucks and its very destructive. Weak people who looked and acted strong do immense damage that cannot be undone. when its all over the system we have offers money to solve the loss of life or destruction of peoples livelihoods. Money will not fix the one or many people that could be harmed from any number of actions, including any medication.


Ok? 

Is there a point to the vagueness of these sentences?



grass_fish said:


> A question that might help both of us, do you need a draconian social structure to be capable of caring for emergency situations?


Im not sure how this helps us, but no, there are infinite ways to do things. Shit in real life is complex and every varying. And draconian systems are really just due to historically speaking there are very few people making decisions that impact the real world events of many many more people. And because nobody has had the ability to have and process perfect information it is impossible for them to know what they don't know when they make those decisions. 



grass_fish said:


> Instead of finding the assumed problem, maybe looking for the solution while preserving what the majority of Americans and Canadians have desired and assumed they earned, rights. I know it can be done, however usually to get this to work we have to take away from the few skimming off the top of societies value. the people who skim and now are stealing out in the open.


I am not sure what 'assumed problem' you are referring to. Is this some propaganda pretending like ICU's across the nation are not filled with very sick people who have a very serious virus?

And then piling on more lies by pretending like the doctors are somehow scamming the system because they have to go through a lot of extra work/expensive treatment to deal with this pandemic that people are being radicalized to not believe by bad actors like the Russian military and Trump?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-russian-military-behind-spread-of-coronavirus-disinformation.1025725/



grass_fish said:


> I believe you are right and the under provided medical structure is unable to meet demand. This increases the harm.


Oh good, you eventually got to the correct answer to my question. This virus is deadly, and people acting like it is not are the ones that will be causing the overwhelming of the hospitals. And yes that will increase the harm to us all.



grass_fish said:


> This taking away from health systems in canada and the US has gone on since 1994 or even back further. The direction came from Canada's creditors. Politicians were forced by the threat of higher interst on national debt if they did not comply. 1994 the NDP closed hospital beds, the NDP is pro union and pro people, the creditors enjoyed using the very party that stood for hospital unions to crush the hospitals. Dare you to find out the exact name of thous creditors. Same people who directed the actions in the US. Right now just under the creditors that made choices in 1994 is 188 fed investors whos names you will never know. Get that info and then ask them, Why they enjoy playing God with your country.


Im going to call bullshit on your fed conspiracy theory. 

Feel free to school me.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2021)

Grass fish are carp, all of them.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 14, 2021)

I tend to be wordy, it annoys even my closest friends. I respect your feelings about that. I will try and be less wordy, try.

I wanted to point out its not fair to leave out all the variables that are involved in your question. I assume we are both right when we make assumptions about the hospital system. I assume they are not built to handle this load or any big emergency. That said, maybe some are? I dont have the facts or raw data.



My point about draconian systems is they are bad based on history teaching us this. Using a situation to justify them does not work or make the choice a real choice, its evil considering we all know draconian systems fail and hurt the innocent. 

By "assumed problem" I mean the act of looking back and pointing the finger with a bias. We are both aware that a slant on any subject can give potentially radical differences.

Commerce and our social systems: ( hospitals) Commercial law was used to push past human rights. Justifications as a burden on you and I is the reason systems are not built for the people but built for speed and growth of wealth as a greater than of the human lives involved. Lack of accountability so money can flow faster for example.

My "right" answer: Its ok if people dont agree with you and it does not mean they are stupid or a threat. Its perfectly fine for either you or I to be wrong. People are caught up in this with anger and intense hate, who gave you this narrative about people you dont truly know. I have no hate or ill will towards you and dont need to be "right".



Conspiracy theory

"Conspiracy theory " All top down government structures run by human beings are full of Conspiring at one point or another and considerably more than you know. Schools, Care for vulnerable people in our society, hospital patients, police at all levels to name a few. look into the radiation reading for Canada and when they changed, look closely at the details and you will find another gem.

The only bullshit on my part about Canada and its hospital beds ( 1994) is I cant prove who the creditors are or how it works before the finance minister. Ill dig up the video clip of Elisabeth May talking about the NDP government succumbing to the "creditors" to preserve Canada's credit rating at the expense of hospital beds.

I witnessed california school districts forcing violent autistic children into mixed special ed classrooms to increase funding ....not to help anyone. Money controlled the show and tax payers dropped millions on these idiots ( school system) with a massive number of "soft" contracts for lawyers. This was California education dollars pissed away. Three lawyers every time I met with the school and a parent.

In Canada Mcfd has harm reduction programs that has the tax payer dollar being used to feed underage foster children cigarettes. They will not use a legal program with a doctor overseeing it, I asked. No where will you find this in foster care contracts or in the duties of a social worker, yet if you ask they will tell you its a stretch of the truth or a lie ( Conspiracy theory). However you will find under age foster children across Canada being bought smokes by foster parents. Don't ask me about how Mcfd allowed children to be raped in tent cities or other lovely facts. Gets sad and scary to know how things really work.

Bad cops?? Naw that's a conspiracy too. I have seen bad cops first hand. I know you are not stupid and I know some things are bull, I get it. That said dont white wash anything you dont like as a conspiracy, that is definitely not in anyone's best interest.

Cheers


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 14, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Grass fish are carp, all of them.


Shhh ever since cheech light me up I have been a Trout.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 14, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> I tend to be wordy, it annoys even my closest friends. I respect your feelings about that. I will try and be less wordy, try.
> 
> I wanted to point out its not fair to leave out all the variables that are actually involved. I assume we are both right when we make assumptions about the hospital system. I assume It or they are not built to handle this load or any big emergency. that said maybe some are? I dont have the facts or raw data about this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 14, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> How convenient


Yea, I kinda figured that.
I hope the vaccine works, because otherwise we're fucked
Inevitable


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4796440


I found that clip of Elisabeth May. the rest of the video is more for younger people with no understanding of our monetary system. 



Dont worry its also on the imf site, you know the Imf who you voted in?? The same imf that is told what to do by who?? Dare you too look up where the IMF has its offices, then find out who sets policy and directs action. Go ahead, dare you. The IMF does not hide the details by the way and any Canadain can look up these details for free. Most dont care and dont bother. Most are to afraid to know the details. Then to take it further look up the bonds of Canada the corporation being traded on the open market. Your home and land is on the bond market. Not what people are sold. You will notice Iceland kicked these guys to the curb. Thier value has shot through the roof, not owned by the private banks.

When Canada paid the IMF for the privilege to join the G20 a book came out. The book had a title relating to the cost for the US to buy Canada and its resources. This book even broke down how much value each Canadian should have been paid if the country was sold. That value was not only given away but the tax payer paid the US/IMF considerably more to be enslaved by this system. Did you vote for this change? Naww you were too busy blaming people the Tv told you to blame/ hate.

If a kid can fig this out you can too, but why dont people spend the time on this?? Boring..so they move on and get played.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 14, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> I found that clip of Elisabeth May. the rest of the video is more for younger people with no understanding of our monetary system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/pandemic-2020.1008556/post-16073554


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 14, 2021)

Hospitals and our management of crisis is dictated by who? Not doctors or even politicians. That's a fact . The pandemic we are dealing with could have been better managed but the greed for power has turned into a killer of innocent people. 

Cheers, and good luck becasue we are going to need it.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 14, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Shhh ever since cheech light me up I have been a Trout.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/pandemic-2020.1008556/post-16073554
> 
> View attachment 4796577


That's a yes with why, with facts. Its more complicated than regurgitating CNN, fact checkers or any of the news outlets. 
Enjoy that Reefer Madness. 

Here is a question for you. Was it Justin's idea or was it the W.H.O's idea to legalize cannabis in Canada? 

Cheers


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 14, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> That's hard to say but I have some doctors in my family who now build software for hospitals. I could try and ask them for an opinion.
> My opinion is checked by my own knowledge I have no clue and without the data I cant make assumptions that lead to facts.
> 
> Alot of variables that I dont know. Did they increase staff, quality of staff and equipment. The nature of the hospitals reaction to the situation, for example a hospital using a parking lot to serve overcrowding will do much worse than a hospital with a closed wing that is repurposed.
> ...


Dumb


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 14, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> I tend to be wordy, it annoys even my closest friends. I respect your feelings about that. I will try and be less wordy, try.
> 
> I wanted to point out its not fair to leave out all the variables that are actually involved. I assume we are both right when we make assumptions about the hospital system. I assume It or they are not built to handle this load or any big emergency. that said maybe some are? I dont have the facts or raw data about this.
> 
> ...


Nice try.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Dumb


Exactly what do you mean? Hockey has returned to the screen, too bad horseshit is stopping people from playing. The real question: Would you wear a gas mask so you could play Hockey?


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 14, 2021)

CTV News | Watch news from Canada and around the world


Watch LIVE events from Canada and around the world. Live breaking news, national news, sports, business, entertainment, health, politics and more from CTV News. Daily top stories and updated news headlines. CTV National News with Lisa LaFlamme, CTV News Channel and more.




www.ctvnews.ca




Anyone else have the South African Covid?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 15, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> That's a yes with why, with facts. Its more complicated than regurgitating CNN, fact checkers or any of the news outlets.
> Enjoy that Reefer Madness.
> 
> Here is a question for you. Was it Justin's idea or was it the W.H.O's idea to legalize cannabis in Canada?
> ...




lmao I don't know man, Canadian politics have no real bandwidth in my brain. They do a pretty good job of being our less unstable neighbor. 

And it is very difficult to actually take you seriously, because you are spouting a lot of nonsense.

A lot. Almost like brute force trolling.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2021)

Brute force trolling is speed trolling for Northern.


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> . . . . . . . .And it is very difficult to actually take you seriously, because you are spouting a lot of nonsense.
> 
> A lot. Almost like brute force trolling.


A good judge of a RIU troll's efficiency is to see how long it takes them to become a "well known" member. @carpfish is over a month and counting.

Even a half way decent Russian troll would know to google popular songs from the 60's and post on song of the day until they got enough likes, then ease into the trolling. So this leads me to believe he is what he appears to be. (not too smart)


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> A good judge of a RIU troll's efficiency is to see how long it takes them to become a "well known" member. @carpfish is over a month and counting.
> 
> Even a half way decent Russian troll would know to google popular songs from the 60's and post on song of the day until they got enough likes, then ease into the trolling. So this leads me to believe he is what he appears to be. (not too smart)


Or they burnt so many socks here they are just trying a different tactic.

Try to keep it together for a couple posts, then just apply a preprogrammed bot on a slow timer.

Who knows though you might be right, it is impossible to tell. But I haven't seen that troll answer one question legitimately yet.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 15, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Exactly what do you mean? Hockey has returned to the screen, too bad horseshit is stopping people from playing. The real question: Would you wear a gas mask so you could play Hockey?


More word diarrhea that doesn’t make sense. 

At least it was short.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4797096
> 
> lmao I don't know man, Canadian politics have no real bandwidth in my brain. They do a pretty good job of being our less unstable neighbor.
> 
> ...


He’s not a troll, just a simpleton that believes he’s smart.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s not a troll, just a simpleton that believes he’s smart.


Schrodinger's cat. Unless you know him in real life?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Schrodinger's cat. Unless you know him in real life?


Fair enough. 

I hope I don’t know him in real life.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Brute force trolling is speed trolling for Northern.


got any tips for catching them under the ice?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> got any tips for catching them under the ice?


Dead Schmelt!


----------



## xtsho (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s not a troll, just a simpleton that believes he’s smart.


Purely hypothetical question :

If a "dumb" person gets a bunch of "smart" people to waste their time responding to obvious trollbait, who are the real dumb ones? 

There's an old saying that goes something like "Never argue with an idiot. They drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2021)

As of now, Publix stores are only offering vaccine in Florida counties won by Republicans | Creative Loafing Tampa Bay


DeSantis said the initial rollout has focused on areas where hospital systems might need assistance and where there are large senior populations.




www.cltampa.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 15, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Purely hypothetical question :
> 
> If a "dumb" person gets a bunch of "smart" people to waste their time responding to obvious trollbait, who are the real dumb ones?
> 
> There's an old saying that goes something like "Never argue with an idiot. They drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience."


“Never wrestle with a pig....”

I will admit, it’s fun to poke them with a stick now and then. Guilty of that myself.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 15, 2021)

Or use them like homework to figure out what the trolling looks like in real time.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Or use them like homework to figure out what the trolling looks like in real time.


Yes. They serve a few purposes.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Dead Schmelt!


couldn't get them but i got whole sardines last year. i let them sit in the sun so they stunk to high heaven too. never even got a nibble. also tried waterdogs too (infant salamanders). i hate trout so pike are waht i'm after.


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2021)

More sandhill covid news. This week three people I know died of Covid. One of my ex board members died earlier in the week. Just saw in the paper that it was covid. Three or four days ago my wife's best friend's uncle died of covid, and yesterday Cousin Dewayne died of covid. None in my county, but I knew them all personally. They were all in their 70's.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2021)

New COVID-19 strain spreads faster in US than previous variants


“It might be more easily transmissible than other variants, and its impact on vaccines is uncertain” – study • same mutation may be occurring independently around the world




www.jpost.com


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 15, 2021)

A death every 6 minutes in LA where my son is attending school. It is sad & astounding to me how reckless people are being.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 15, 2021)

It just keeps getting worse.

There is no reserve vaccine. The Trump rollout blew it all.

Why am I not surprised?









Despite administration pledge, there appear to be no more "reserve" second vaccine doses to release


The coronavirus pandemic has brought countries to a standstill. Meanwhile, vaccinations have already started in some countries as cases continue to rise. Follow here for the latest.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2021)

Scheduled


injinji said:


> More sandhill covid news. This week three people I know died of Covid. One of my ex board members died earlier in the week. Just saw in the paper that it was covid. Three or four days ago my wife's best friend's uncle died of covid, and yesterday Cousin Dewayne died of covid. None in my county, but I knew them all personally. They were all in their 70's.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## injinji (Jan 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Scheduled
> 
> So sorry for your loss.


Thanks. I didn't have much interactions with any of them. But still, even here in the sticks. death is all around us. Our positivity rate is over 20% most weeks, while the state stays around 10%.


----------



## injinji (Jan 16, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> It just keeps getting worse.
> 
> There is no reserve vaccine. The Trump rollout blew it all.
> 
> ...


Looks like Azar was being less than truthful on the 12th when he spoke.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2021)

Not good.










23 die in Norway after receiving Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine, 13 were nursing home patients - Times of India


Europe News: Twenty-three people died in Norway within days of receiving their first dose of the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine with 13 of those deaths apparently related




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Not good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'According to New York Post'.

I will wait for it to be in a real news report before I worry.

Wife just got her second Pfizer shot this morning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> 'According to New York Post'.
> 
> I will wait for it to be in a real news report before I worry.
> 
> Wife just got her second Pfizer shot this morning.


Yeah but there is this also.

A Pfizer rep said the company is "aware of reported deaths" ..


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah but there is this also.
> 
> A Pfizer rep said the company is "aware of reported deaths" ..


I checked to see if AP had something, found this:
https://apnews.com/article/denmark-coronavirus-pandemic-norway-coronavirus-vaccine-europe-51e350b246b4bc4ad92e009626c15844



> COPENHAGEN, Denmark (AP) — Norwegian officials have adjusted their advice on who gets the COVID-19 vaccine in light of a small number of deaths in older people, leaving it up to each doctor to consider who should be vaccinated.
> 
> The Norwegian Medicines Agency on Thursday reported a total of 29 people had suffered side effects, 13 of them fatal. All the deaths occurred among patients in nursing homes and all were over the age of 80.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2021)

injinji said:


> Thanks. I didn't have
> much interactions with any of them. But still, even here in the sticks. death is all around us. Our positivity rate is over 20% most weeks, while the state stays around 10%.


Your doing great! Keep on the good healthy safe practices. We are. I tested negative again!! This was a very cool test site. Scheduled an appointment Between 8-830 and drove to the stadium. The car line was like a mile or 2 long but it moved very quickly . So did the long line of people. Only took 25 minutes in line. Super fast, super organized and I got a nose swab that did not hurt me at all and the test results came to me 10 minutes later. I am looking forward to getting
The vaccine soon. Take care!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 16, 2021)

Any Canadians see this?


----------



## injinji (Jan 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your doing great! Keep on the good healthy safe practices. We are. I tested negative again!! This was a very cool test site. Scheduled an appointment Between 8-830 and drove to the stadium. The car line was like a mile or 2 long but it moved very quickly . So did the long line of people. Only took 25 minutes in line. Super fast, super organized and I got a nose swab that did not hurt me at all and the test results came to me 10 minutes later. I am looking forward to getting
> The vaccine soon. Take care!


That's great news. Both the negative test and that it went so smooth. Early on our parking lot was used for drive thru testing. We have one of the biggest lots in town, but they didn't really need much of it. There was never over 10 cars in line at any one time. That was several months ago. Our lawyers said if we were closed, we couldn't let the parking lot be used either.

I've seen the long lines for the vaccine in South Florida, so was pleasantly surprised when my wife's jab went so quick the other day. It was a drive thru setup in the health dept back parking lot. They had three lanes marked off, looking something like this.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> More word diarrhea that doesn’t make sense.
> 
> At least it was short.


You have posted below your comment

“Can’t we have just one day of no yelling and no horse shit and just play some fucking hockey?”


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 16, 2021)

I dont share a lean towards left or right, that does not make me a troll.

Most of the drivel here is a cnn or related lean with zero real fact checking or raw data.

Just becasue some one requires more than a link to a news network does not mean they voted for Trump.

The lot of you CNN humping tools are a complete waste of time. Zero facts and pure cheerleading drama. 

Why does this bother me? Why give a shit? Idiots that cheerleader for the good feeling of a pat on the head destroy all the work my family and other families died for. Those rights you have, you didn't earn.

Fact is the majority of the drivel you spout is wrong. Cant be the coolaid is bad, no CNN told me "Good". Rushing a vax is a brilliant idea.

A "brilliant" asburgers wonder boy with massive conflicts of interest was paid billions to sell you a rushed goop, and had you sign a waiver to be sure that he wouldent be responsible for killing your grandpa. Idiots.

None of this is rocket science. Quarantine is not what we are doing. What is happening is you are getting destroyed as a society and you are too weak and stupid to pull your head out of the sand. 

The 80's destroyed the western world and today the ass clowns are cashing in.

You want to keep your rights? Do you even know what they are and how they work? Naw you are too busy waiting for another pat on the head. It wont be long and the "bad" people will be saving your useless asses, again.

Go ahead show me someone else's opinion and tell me how proud you are to be their bitch, do it again.






The truth about media.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2021)

LOL


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2021)

Yeah, and hockey sucks.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> In Los Angeles if you're accepted by ambulance in the ER it takes 8 hours before you get any care.


That was Ontario’s before the virus, been there, done that. Now they drive you 100 miles to another hospital. What I don’t get is why not transport the ones that are not infected to other locals proactively to make room for the covid cases instead of transferring the infected to non outbreak hospitals? Guess that’s better answered by the smarter than me politicians .


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Yeah, and hockey sucks.


Hey now. Us Canadians will tolerate a lot, but you're getting pretty close to the line with a statement like that. 


grass_fish said:


> I dont share a lean towards left or right, that does not make me a troll.
> 
> Most of the drivel here is a cnn or related lean with zero real fact checking or raw data.
> 
> ...


You claim to not be left or right but you joined a weed growing forum to post right wing talking points with your oh-so-edgy libertarian twist?

Yeah, not transparently pathetic at all. Ah well, the ignore list grows.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2021)

Early morning trolling for carp.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2021)

Should be reaching 400,000 deaths today. It didn’t need to be this way.
Now China has built a bunch of new hospitals in 5 days due to a huge surge in cases they say have been brought into their country from the Virus found on frozen fish. Here we go again.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2021)

The real number is over 500,000 now, they are still suppressing the numbers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Yeah, and hockey sucks.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Early morning trolling for carp.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 17, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> I dont share a lean towards left or right, that does not make me a troll.
> 
> Most of the drivel here is a cnn or related lean with zero real fact checking or raw data.
> 
> ...


"only I can fix it."

When have I heard that before?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2021)

This is what I've been saying since early on, the damage this virus does to the survivors is going to be worse than the people that die quickly.










Third of Covid patients discharged from hospital re-admitted in five months


One in eight Covid patients who are discharged from hospital die within 140 days - with patients suffering heart problems, diabetes, liver and kidney conditions




www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 18, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Hey now. Us Canadians will tolerate a lot, but you're getting pretty close to the line with a statement like that.
> 
> You claim to not be left or right but you joined a weed growing forum to post right wing talking points with your oh-so-edgy libertarian twist?
> 
> Yeah, not transparently pathetic at all. Ah well, the ignore list grows.


That's cute. H.A is left leaning? You crack me up.

I know the bike scean changed and a bunch of left leaning tools bought the lifestyle. they rode in pretending to have earned the bad ass in biker.

Same with the current home grower. Zero risk, never worrying if they were going to loose everything. Never sticking their neck out. More like Home, "Boys".

Sorry If this is a bunch of hacks riding the coattails of real growers and builders of the movement. If thats the case then I am terrribly sorry for causing t then you are right.


Fogdog said:


> "only I can fix it."
> 
> When have I heard that before?


HAHaHA Not quite but I get your point. Too bad the majority of you "haters" and labelers cant be so introspective. 

This is just like Parler, yes it is. It is a single side being echoed to a level of stupidity found in all the polarized environments. Usually full of fear. 

Here is a fact for ya, Most of the firearms ( guns) and ammo across all of north America have been bought up. Almost all of them. Its not just the bad right wing white guys, they all already have guns and food to last a year. 

Its people who are afraid and showing as a community we are aware of what can happen next. Biden and Trump have no power compared to the people. The jerk off games the "right" and "left" have been playing has casued a real issue. Both the right and the left ( idiots that take sides) have killed innocent people and destroyed the lives of honest buisness people across the united states. The bullshit I have seen here contributes to that.

Allowing division is the weakness I am trying to point out, something you are and have been supporting. You and people like you are the problem. Division is being supported and gun makers just cashed in, food is next. A suggestion becasue I care about people in general, go buy yourself some extra dry food or canned goods you usually eat anyway, just in case. 

Maybe make friends with a right wing or a "sorta" lefty who has guns and a plan. Maybe think past that Costco bag for emergency supplies, maybe.

I'm gonna fuck off now sorry for interupting your Fantasy.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 18, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> That's cute. H.A is left leaning? You crack me up.
> 
> I know the bike scean changed and a bunch of left leaning tools bought the lifestyle. they rode in pretending to have earned the bad ass in biker.
> 
> ...


not hating, just pointing out that I've read your shit and it is banal. Shallow, even. Also much of it based upon a stupid and made up libertarian philosophy.

Your post made absolutely no sense other than an attempt at trolling. Mixed messages, hyperbole and fake shit.

You must know that most people in this country are just days away from going hungry. We neither want nor need your civil war which would mean the deaths of tens of millions beginning with the aged, the infirm and children. What we want (most of us) is peace and the continuation of our democracy, we have neither with Republicans in charge. 

So, let me make this all less complicated.

Trump lost the election because he was a terrible president.


----------



## topcat (Jan 18, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> I'm gonna fuck off now


That's a relief.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> That's cute. H.A is left leaning? You crack me up.
> 
> I know the bike scean changed and a bunch of left leaning tools bought the lifestyle. they rode in pretending to have earned the bad ass in biker.
> 
> ...


What is it with you guys that troll the same old both sides nonsense being such snowflakes when people push back on what you have been programmed to believe?

Is it that hard to actually stop and consider what people are saying? And not just assuming we haven't read your super awesome points before and may have something that we have seen that shows it is bullshit, or is it something else?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2021)

Bye Felicia


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 18, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Bye Felicia


awww

I was hoping you would hook one of those carp and tell me how it tasted.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 18, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> I'm gonna fuck off now sorry for interupting your Fantasy.


You keep saying that but you never do. Don’t talk about fucking off, just do it already.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You keep saying that but you never do. Don’t talk about fucking off, just do it already.


Or @grass_fish sack up and have a real conversation and not the propaganda you are pushing and pretending to be upset when people call it out for what it is.

Ill start.

Are you an American?

And if so are you ok with the Russian military attacking our citizens?

Because I am an American. And I can tell you that I am not happy about our nation currently being under attack from a foreign nation.

Right now that is my bullshit line in the sand of what 'side' I am on. Everything else is secondary if we can't even have an actual discussion with (non cherry picked/half true) facts.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I am an American, and I am not happy about our nation currently being under attack from a foreign nation.


Honestly not trying to start a pissing match, but I was thinking about this the other day and I wonder if I could get your thoughts (and anyone else who wants to jump in).

How do you reconcile calling what your country does "intelligence gathering", while calling it "spying" when someone does it to the US?

Why are attempts to influence or even overthrow governments in other countries called "protecting America's interests abroad" but when it is done to you it is an "attack by a foreign nation"?

Again, not looking for a fight, but it seems the dual nature of the US viewpoint goes beyond Democrat/Republican and Black/white. I've recently learned of the concept of "American Exceptionalism" and it sure seems to fit the majority of what I've witnessed.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2021)

American Exceptionalism closely akin to Manifest Destiny through Cognitive Dissonance.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Honestly not trying to start a pissing match, but I was thinking about this the other day and I wonder if I could get your thoughts (and anyone else who wants to jump in).


No worries, happy to share.



H G Griffin said:


> How do you reconcile calling what your country does "intelligence gathering", while calling it "spying" when someone does it to the US?


I don't think they are different technically. And generally the crime is the laws they break to gather that intelligence from what I thought. It is why Butina only got like 3 months. 

I can totally understand a foreign nation wanting to gather intelligence about our nation and differentiate that from actively breaking our laws to coerce our politicians or any other way they get our politicians to break our laws and work with them.



H G Griffin said:


> Why are attempts to influence or even overthrow governments in other countries called "protecting America's interests abroad" but when it is done to you it is an "attack by a foreign nation"?


A foreign nation, working with a politician, to break our laws to do shitty things like convince our citizens that it is safe for them to go suck in everyone's air while cheering for Dear Leader at a super spreader event because they have been under constant surveillance/manipulation by a foreign military, is clearly an attack.

Unfortunately we as a nation got involved in a area of the world that was devastated by centuries/millenia of European nations ripping them apart, and a few people with imperfect information and perspective needed to make better decisions fucked up and made a bigger mess (maybe, I don't know enough to say that part for sure in every area we have entered into in the last century).

Are they different? I try to remember the 2 old ladies that each broke their arm when they got pushed down by a young guy.

One guy was pushing the lady out of the way of a oncoming bus. And the other pushed her down to take her purse.

I wish I knew more about the people we put in power, because that is a conversation where you can look at the alternative (at the time) and decide which guy America was. 

Russia however has been working to elect the worst possible candidates to use to further manipulate our citizens for their benefit. 

If this turns into a war because Putin gets mad that the democracies of the world that haven't been taken over by right wing trolls sanction the shit out of Russia and starts one, that is on him alone. I hope he decides to stand down and go with a 'just trolling' stance, but we will see. We are just shaking off this continued attack, I can't wait for that 9/11 moment when people finally wake up to the fact that we all have been attacked and it just cost us about half a million people.



H G Griffin said:


> Again, not looking for a fight, but it seems the dual nature of the US viewpoint goes beyond Democrat/Republican and Black/white. I've recently learned of the concept of "American Exceptionalism" and it sure seems to fit the majority of what I've witnessed.


No worries at all again. If it seems like I am trolling you, just let me know, sometimes it is just how things come out typed.

This is the reason why I step back to the furthest point. Are you an American, and if so are you ok with the attack that the Russian military is conducting on our citizens. Really it can be expanded to are you a citizen of a democracic nation, and if so are you ok with the attack Russia is conducting on your nation's citizens?


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 18, 2021)

Thank you for a thoughtful response. It was appreciated. It is nice to be able to exchange thoughts and ideas without instant hostility.
----------------
I guess it comes down to the perception of who the good guys are.

The USA has always portrayed itself as a movie cowboy in a white hat, riding in to defeat the godless heathens and the savages.

The reality, as shown over and over again, is that the US has often treated the rest of the world and its inhabitants as sources of raw material and labour, with minimal to zero concern for humanity or decency or even human life.

As an example, I recently watched the first season of _Narcos_, and I kept asking myself "I wonder how Americans would feel about foreign agents acting with impunity within US borders and with the knowledge of the US government? If those agents were committing all manner of crimes up to and including murder?"

If the USA wants to proclaim itself Defender of Democracy and Human Rights, and a Leader in world affairs, you have a lot of work to do within your own borders first, if you want any credibility on the world stage. I sincerely believe that until your own house is in order, you have no right assuming you hold the high ground in international disputes, if all you have to base that claim upon is "C'mon, we're the US. We're the good guys".

Being less evil does not make you good.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 18, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> "protecting America's interests abroad"


“spreading democracy”



hanimmal said:


> One guy was pushing the lady out of the way of a oncoming bus. And the other pushed her down to take her purse.


“We’re the good guys” 

“The Russian president, [...] told CBS news yesterday [in 2005] that, unlike the US, Russia would not "poke its nose" into America's democratic system.” 

That was a warning the US ignored. Hillary continued to piss off Putin big time by meddling in their elections (Bush jr. already started that in 2005). Putin had his revenge. Moral of the story, don’t fuck with Putin. To us Europeans, Americans and Russians are far more alike than either would want to admit. A major difference is Russia’s effort are ultimately directed inward, pretending to be a super power and player on the world stage to fool its own population.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2021)

Sativied said:


> “spreading democracy”
> 
> 
> “We’re the good guys”
> ...


I was thinking more not allowing genocide of people in a area kind of stuff with America involvement in some of these foreign nations, but I understand that I don't really know a lot about post European/Russian occupated nations after (shit or pre) WW2. So I am not going to pretend like we haven't overstepped. But I doubt everything is as clean cut as America bad everywhere we stepped into it.

Putin is attacking neighbors if I am not mistaken. Actual war with other nations that caused American officials to call Putin out. To pretend like that is the same as the Russian military actively trolling over 120 million Americans to brainwash them to the point that they were able to squeak Trump into the White House, a act that has directly led to the shit federal response that has allowed the deaths of about half a million people, is I'm pretty sure the definition of gas lighting (not saying you are). 


>


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2021)

So many people have died in Los Angeles County that officials have temporarily suspended air-quality regulations that limit the number of cremations.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> But I doubt everything is as clean cut as America bad everywhere we stepped into it.


It’s not, and I don’t think anyone implied it is. It was just funny you pretty much gave the classic American “but we‘re the good guys” response. This is how the world thinks about who the greatest threat is to world peace. Hopefully this will improve with Biden, but I don’t expect Russia to replace the US on this map anytime soon or later.




hanimmal said:


> Putin is attacking neighbors if I am not mistaken


You mean Ukraine 6 years ago? Where most people speak Russian, share their religion, culture, media, and are as fanatic in online attacks as the mother country. That really is hardly “another nation”. Also notice who that nation thinks is the biggest threat to world peace.

“_By our panics and hyperbole, not only are we in effect encouraging [Putin] to consider more adventures, we are giving him greater global clout than the leader of a declining, impoverished, underpopulated country stuck between a prosperous Europe and a rising China deserves. At present, the West is Putin’s PR team._”








Don't buy the hype: Russia's military is much weaker than Putin wants us to think


The Russian military has improved under Putin, but it's still a work in progress.




www.vox.com





I’d say at the present, 4 years later, it’s mainly the US who’s Putin‘s PR team (pr directed towards his own people). Americans are generally the worst source of info when it comes to Russia. Both your governments have been fanatic in spreading propganda about each other‘s country. For decades, and still. The Russianz are not coming. It’s not Russia that has the ambition to be the unelected “leader of the world”. The US being their enabler, giving more power to Russia than they actually have, only strengthens the perceived power of Putin in Russia, making it harder for its population to free themselves from their Trump (Putin). Kim Yong-Un is immitating Russia for the same purpose. Iran too. Our leader must be strong if our greatest enemy is the most powerful country in the world.

Anyway, not sure how I led you to think I’m saying calling out Russia is the same as Russia’s propaganda efforts, but I’m not. I’m saying the US has been meddling in Russian elections _before_ Putin decided it’s payback time. Putin‘s main priority wasn’t getting Trump elected, it was making sure Hillary wasn”t, it was about preventing him from be ousted by the US. It’s why Putin supports other authoritarians, cause he knows he could be next. It’s why he damaged the credibility of the US when it comes to judging fair elections, twice. So yeah, in regards to pushing democracy on Russia, the US overstepped... or maybe understepped.






Even without Russia, Trump and his magats were inevitable. American exceptionalism is Ubermensch. The display of American patriotism is what we call flag-horny nationalism. We’ve seen what that leads to and thus Trump is no surprise. Putin exploited a weakness that was already there. Giving Putin all the power of having determined your elections automatically implies the solution would be in more fighting with Russia with more drama as a result. Sure you got all the right to be mad at Putin, but the US should put her hand in her own bosom as well.



hanimmal said:


> a act that has directly led to the shit federal response that has allowed the deaths of about half a million people,


Trump had a terrible influence but is not responsible for half a million deaths, nor by extension is Russia. It’s not like without Trump you would have been like New Zealand. In many countries where you’d expect a proper response to covid and have leaders with the best intentions and qualified experts, they still foolishly underestimated the problem and failed. North west Europe was still partying in the streets when Italy’s hospitals filled up and raised the alarm all day. 



hanimmal said:


> If this turns into a war because Putin gets mad that the democracies of the world that haven't been taken over by right wing trolls sanction the shit out of Russia and starts one, that is on him alone.


Starting an actual war because he gets mad, a war he can’t win, a war he can’t afford in more ways than economically, is not like Putin at all. It would expose how weak they truly are, the very opposite of what he wants.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 18, 2021)

_"But I doubt everything is as clean cut as America bad everywhere we stepped into it."_

Why does it have to be clean cut? Are you saying that if they aren't all bad then none of them are bad?

What percentage of foreign operations are allowed to be manipulative and abusive before it concerns you?




hanimmal said:


> Putin is attacking neighbors if I am not mistaken. Actual war with other nations that caused American officials to call Putin out. To pretend like that is the same as the Russian military actively trolling over 120 million Americans to brainwash them to the point that they were able to squeak Trump into the White House, a act that has directly led to the shit federal response that has allowed the deaths of about half a million people, is I'm pretty sure the definition of gas lighting (not saying you are).


Excusing your misdeeds by saying that others do worse is known as the Tu Quoque Logical Fallacy.

* Example I *

"It is clear that a tu quoque response to an accusation can never refute the accusation. Consider the following:


Wilma: _You cheated on your income tax. Don't you realize that's wrong_
Walter: _Hey, wait a minute. You cheated on your income tax last year. Or have you forgotten about that?_
Walter may be correct in his counter-accusation, but that does not show that Wilma's accusation is false."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 19, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Thank you for a thoughtful response. It was appreciated. It is nice to be able to exchange thoughts and ideas without instant hostility.
> ----------------
> I guess it comes down to the perception of who the good guys are.
> 
> ...


Like I have said before half my ancestors got slaughtered until they were far enough south to be called Mexicans. I have no illusion that somehow 'America' leaders have some actual difference that helps them be better leaders than any other human. But other countries pretending like the world is how it is because of America, is them just being disingenuous.

I am not too concerned with us gaining 'credibility' as much as to not have idiots like Trump out there embarrassing us and making very poor decisions. 



Sativied said:


> It’s not, and I don’t think anyone implied it is. It was just funny you pretty much gave the classic American “but we‘re the good guys” response. This is how the world thinks about who the greatest threat is to world peace. Hopefully this will improve with Biden, but I don’t expect Russia to replace the US on this map anytime soon or later.


No, just not a let's shit on America stance. 

We will see about that map when it is shown that virtually everywhere that has a American flag on it is brought up to speed that their citizens have been under constant assault from the Russian military since at least 2014.

As for the rest of your post, it is weird that you are sounding like the Putin apologist that you claimed I was doing about America.

It will be too long to reply to each part (post limits) so don't think I am ignoring it.



H G Griffin said:


> _"But I doubt everything is as clean cut as America bad everywhere we stepped into it."_
> 
> Why does it have to be clean cut? Are you saying that if they aren't all bad then none of them are bad?
> 
> What percentage of foreign operations are allowed to be manipulative and abusive before it concerns you?


With better information and not just one demographic controlling all of our national decisions I have a lot of hope about our involvement in the rest of the world. 

I am not saying it needs to be clean cut. You are taking it to the opposite extreme. I would consider looking at the entirety of a situation if I was going to draw a particular conclusion about something America has done though if I was going to pretend like I was taking some side to what we did as a nation and if it was us stepping into a decades/centuries long mess.




H G Griffin said:


> Excusing your misdeeds by saying that others do worse is known as the Tu Quoque Logical Fallacy.
> 
> * Example I *
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information.

But I am not excusing anything, so I guess that would be some kind of logical fallacy too that you are doing to me right?

I am sure Putin has produced all kinds of disinformation about what America has done to them, no question. But Putin has also used his nation's military to attack our citizens in our own nation. 

Clinton making a statement as secretary of state that Putin did something is not the same by a mile.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 19, 2021)

It is Covid-19's birthday in the United States today.

On this day in 2020, the first known case of Covid-19 walked into a hospital in Washington State.

400,000 deaths in one year.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> We will see about that map when it is shown that virtually everywhere that has a American flag on it is brought up to speed that their citizens have been under constant assault from the Russian military since at least 2014.


“it’s the Russians’ fault” isn’t going cut it for the reasons I layed out in my previous post. 



hanimmal said:


> As for the rest of your post, it is weird that you are sounding like the Putin apologist that you claimed I was doing about America.


Yes it is a bit weird that that is how it sounds to you. Same for “let’s shit on America”. I always enjoy reading your posts in this forum and I find it very commendable you still try to talk sense into magats, but it seems this issue is a bit too sensitive still to be debating so I’ll leave it at:

”If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle.”
― _Sun Tzu, the Art of War_


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 19, 2021)

Sativied said:


> “it’s the Russians’ fault” isn’t going cut it for the reasons I layed out in my previous post.


You boiling down everything I have said about this attack on our nation down to that bullshit line is not going to cut it either.



Sativied said:


> Yes it is a bit weird that that is how it sounds to you. Same for “let’s shit on America”. I always enjoy reading your posts in this forum and I find it very commendable you still try to talk sense into magats, but it seems this issue is a bit too sensitive still to be debating so I’ll leave it at:
> 
> ”If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle.”
> ― _Sun Tzu, the Art of War_


It is a shame you decided what I am all about disregarding the fact that I have repeatedly stated that I don't think America is not to blame and that everything that happens is not as simple as people would like to pretend it is and that I am the one at fault here when you bring up Ukraine attack by Russian military being spoken out against by our secretary of state is the one in the wrong. I would expect the world to cry out if America decided to take over Ontario too. 

But it's cool, best of luck to you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 19, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


H G Griffin said:


> Honestly not trying to start a pissing match, but I was thinking about this the other day and I wonder if I could get your thoughts (and anyone else who wants to jump in).
> 
> How do you reconcile calling what your country does "intelligence gathering", while calling it "spying" when someone does it to the US?
> 
> ...


Well here it is. You asked and Trump documented American Exceptionalism for you.



https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/The-Presidents-Advisory-1776-Commission-Final-Report.pdf


_In other respects, however, the United States is unusual. It is a republic; that is to say, its government was designed to be directed by the will of the people rather than the wishes of a single individual or a narrow class of elites. Republicanism is an ancient form of government but one uncommon throughout history, in part because of its fragility, which has tended to make republics short-lived. Contemporary Americans tend to forget how historically rare republicanism has been, in part because of the success of republicanism in our time, which is derived in no small part from the very example and success of America._


In the document, they explain why slavery was good and the civil rights movement was not. It's all clear to me now. I'm glad to have such a wonderful and clear explanation to give you. Trump! Four More Years!

What a wonderful circular argument the President's 1776 Commission gives us. 

_the success of republicanism in our time, which is derived in no small part from the very example and success of America._

America is successful because of our success!


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Like I have said before half my ancestors got slaughtered until they were far enough south to be called Mexicans. I have no illusion that somehow 'America' leaders have some actual difference that helps them be better leaders than any other human. But other countries pretending like the world is how it is because of America, is them just being disingenuous.
> 
> I am not too concerned with us gaining 'credibility' as much as to not have idiots like Trump out there embarrassing us and making very poor decisions.
> 
> ...


The US is still the largest risk to world peace and will be for years to come. The reason the US is the largest risk to world peace is because we've shown the people of other nations that we have an unstable government. Rule of law is no longer followed by almost half the people in this country. Each incoming president reverses the policy decisions of the previous one. Treaties, negotiations, UN resolutions are all at the whim of whoever sits in the WH. This situation will remain for at least a decade. So, yeah, I agree that the US is the largest risk to world peace right now. Considering what Russia and China are doing, the fact that the US is worse says something.

Regarding the excuse that "Putin did it". Propaganda was used by both Russian and US operators. The attack came from within and without. It wasn't so much of a conspiracy than it was sharp operators attacking an obvious weakness in the US. Despite the onslaught, a majority in the population were not won over. Not even close. Why do you think that is? Why did that propaganda mostly affect racist leaning white men who are pretty well off? That was intended to be a leading question and indicates how I would answer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2021)

400,000 dead today and at least Joe is fitting in a remembrance at the Lincoln memorial tonight before he begins the job officially. Donald can't be bothered with such a remembrance or ceremony, it would be admitting a mistake and mass murder.
*WATCH LIVE | Biden hosts vigil for coronavirus victims at Lincoln Memorial*





President-elect Joe Biden and Vice President-elect Kamala D. Harris will attend a vigil for coronavirus victims the evening before their inauguration on Jan. 19. The ceremony will feature lights around the Lincoln Memorial Reflecting Pool and the ringing of church bells around Washington, D.C.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The US is still the largest risk to world peace and will be for years to come. The reason the US is the largest risk to world peace is because we've shown the people of other nations that we have an unstable government. Rule of law is no longer followed by almost half the people in this country. Each incoming president reverses the policy decisions of the previous one. Treaties, negotiations, UN resolutions are all at the whim of whoever sits in the WH.


We are the largest economy by far, that alone of course makes us one of the biggest 'risks'.

As for 'half the people' not following the rule of law, I disagree strongly. 

New presidents can as we have unfortuntnalty saw undo the non-binding executive orders and force a trade war with about 25% tariffs. But I didn't see any evidence that they could do shit about the actual treaties when they get passed through the congress and signed into law by the POTUS. There is a reason why Trump had to act like a baby and couldn't do shit but act like a spoiled brat with the EU.

If nothing else this should help other nations to understand the importance of doing actual treaties with our nation and not just hope for the best with how they want it to be but not actually making the changes necessary to get it signed into law here.



Fogdog said:


> This situation will remain for at least a decade.


I disagree. I am not saying that the Democrats (and ultimately the Republicans that haven't acted as seditionists) don't have to keep focused for the next decade to plug all the holes Trump has exposed, but Trump is gone tomorrow, the heaviest lifting was done by over 81 million American voters who for the next decade will still be there to make sure the 76 million brainwashed Americans don't vote in another would be dictator.



Fogdog said:


> This situation will remain for at least a decade. So, yeah, I agree that the US is the largest risk to world peace right now. Considering what Russia and China are doing, the fact that the US is worse says something.


We just got rid of our would be dictator in one term by voting them out. What are China and Russia going to do with theirs?





Fogdog said:


> Regarding the excuse that "Putin did it". Propaganda was used by both Russian and US operators. The attack came from within and without.


Wow. I am not sure if you are trying to troll me with this shit.

The Russian military attacked a couple hundred million Americans. Not some dick sitting on their mom's couch, the Russian military. A foreign nation used their resources, yes along with too many American traitors, to attack our citizens with a constant propaganda trolling attack to get Trump elected in 2016. 

To diminish the role Putin has played in this is extremely insulting. As is pretending like this is just an American issue, Brexit, Yellow Vest rioting, the rise in right wing politicians across Europe, Sweden's 'herd immunity', on and on are all examples of other nations getting attacked by the same attack that the Russian military has been conducting unchecked on our society because Trump needed it to have any chance at getting re-elected.

And I do not just claim it is Russia alone. I have made it a point that Saudi's, UAE, Netanyahu, etc all have their hands in this attack that has been conducted. But as of right now, the Russian military is the only one that has been shown over and over again to have been attacking our citizens. 



Fogdog said:


> It wasn't so much of a conspiracy than it was sharp operators attacking an obvious weakness in the US.


A obvious weakened within humanity. None of us were ready for the speed and pinpoint accuracy of the attack that was conducted, and we all were impacted.



Fogdog said:


> Despite the onslaught, a majority in the population were not won over. Not even close.


True.



Fogdog said:


> Why do you think that is?


Because Putin picked the worst possible candidate to keep his mouth shut and not let the world in on the con.





But for that and the idiots criminals that Trump surrounded himself with, we may have not even found out about the Russian attack.




Fogdog said:


> Why did that propaganda mostly affect racist leaning white men who are pretty well off? That was intended to be a leading question and indicates how I would answer.


Because they were already being propagandized for decades/their entire lives. 

And were the demographic that had the perfect blend of enough privilege to have cable TV (Fox), internet access to get his with the troll propaganda.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> We are the largest economy by far, that alone of course makes us one of the biggest 'risks'.
> 
> As for 'half the people' not following the rule of law, I disagree strongly.
> 
> ...


You see it as America was brainwashed but can recover. I see it as America was always like this. Authoritarian white power was baked into our country at the beginning with slavery and it continued with little interruption until recently. Since the inception of this country the status quo has been an authoritarian state with white people given more freedom than all others. White people's role has been to maintain the authoritarian status quo for the elites who hold the majority of the power. Demographic shift and social change is eroding the status quo. Authoritarian leaders and followers are hostile to social change. Authoritarian white supremacists now represent about 40% of our society at this time. Putin saw their susceptibility to propaganda as did the authoritarian leader/elite in the US. Foreign and domestic propagandists converged rather than conspired to pump out the propaganda that has so radicalized the authoritarian whites who are every bit as violent today as they were fifty years ago.

The US is in the early stages of a shift from authoritarian racist state with a privileged voting class to a diverse and universal democracy. The propaganda is just fuel to the fire. 80% of the Republican Party supports Trump. That kind of representation in our society cannot be called "fringe". We aren't going to change, or even have a good response to their antidemocratic insurrection unless we recognize that the people who sent a mob to sack our Capitol Building and attempt to murder Trump's political enemies is as much a part of our society as those who object to what they did.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You see it as America was brainwashed but can recover.




I see it as America was conned while simultaneously attacked by a foreign military, and can recover.



Fogdog said:


> I see it as America was always like this.


I can almost agree with this. But it's not correct. 66% of our nation's population now has a say in the direction of our nation that historically did not. 

The 33% still have far more power than they should, but fortunately a large portion of that 33% understand the value of working with the awesome potential of 100% of our nation.



Fogdog said:


> Authoritarian white power was baked into our country at the beginning with slavery and it continued with little interruption until recently. Since the inception of this country the status quo has been an authoritarian state with white people given more freedom than all others. White people's role has been to maintain the authoritarian status quo for the elites who hold the majority of the power.


True. Although White women got the shit end of the stick of white privilege.




Fogdog said:


> Demographic shift and social change is eroding the status quo. Authoritarian leaders and followers are hostile to social change. Authoritarian white supremacists now represent about 40% of our society at this time. Putin saw their susceptibility to propaganda as did the authoritarian leader/elite in the US. Foreign and domestic propagandists converged rather than conspired to pump out the propaganda that has so radicalized the authoritarian whites who are every bit as violent today as they were fifty years ago.


Again false with some misleading and playing down of the over 100 contacts between the Trump campaign and Russian military prior to the 2016 election. Sure I do think that Russia would have continued on their attack without Trump, the coordination was what made it especially potent. Trump weaponizing the email scam that the Russian's cooked up being an example of this.

And 23% of our nation voted for Trump, not 40%. I don't know why people continue to use misleading stats with this. 

Of that 23% I would say easily half were victim of the propaganda war that Trump had sparked with his attack on protestors and white supremacists using the cover of the protests as cover to scare people into voting for him had nothing to do with them being violent. 11% is still a huge number, but my estimate would put the true believers and white nationalists under that.

The real genius (as much as I hate to give credit to them for this it is true) of this attack was to push the propaganda of 'both sides' in order to nudge out voters on the left that would never vote for Trump. Shaving those votes (in key districts/states) was what worked to push Trump over Clinton in 2016.



Fogdog said:


> The US is in the early stages of a shift from authoritarian racist state with a privileged voting class to a diverse and universal democracy.


I agree, it is about 30-50 years in the making. And that was to get one party to finally get to the point that they are representing 100% of our nation. Once the Republicans shake off their single demographic roots, the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda can finally take a hint and join in with the rest of the country to work to get things we need done. 



Fogdog said:


> The propaganda is just fuel to the fire. 80% of the Republican Party supports Trump.


It is understandable since the propaganda attack has not stopped.

When you get people to think crazy shit like Democrats pull babies from their mothers arms and severe their spines, drink baby blood, are going to force your little girl to pee next to a big cross dressing trucker, force your religion to break up, indoctrinate your children into communism with schools, dump chemicals out of planes to kill crops, flood the country with brown immigrants, on and on, supporting the person who was supposedly fighting all this just makes sense.

Let's see where they are in a couple months when the reality of this attack can finally get discussed and declassified.



Fogdog said:


> That kind of representation in our society cannot be called "fringe".


You are pretending like I am playing down the dangerous impact of the attack that the Russian military and Trump have been conducting on the American people. I am not. But the truly batshit crazy, is the fringe, 10 million people in a society of over 320 million people is still the fringe.



Fogdog said:


> We aren't going to change, or even have a good response to their antidemocratic insurrection unless we recognize that the people who sent a mob to sack our Capitol Building and attempt to murder Trump's political enemies is as much a part of our society as those who object to what they did.


We will see. 

Over 81 million people stood up to the assault on our democracy.

And to quote a truly fucking horrible person.





And on November 3rd 2020, and again on January 5th 2021, and a third time on January 6th 2021. Democracy won over the foreign military and domestic dictator and his minions attack on it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2021)

'Pharmacy of the World will deliver': India begins COVID-19 vaccine exports - ABC News (go.com) 

*'Pharmacy of the World will deliver': India begins COVID-19 vaccine exports*
*India said it will be shipping to Bhutan, Maldives, Bangladesh and more.*

LONDON -- India has begun exporting Covid-19 vaccines to neighboring countries with the first batches being shipped Wednesday to Bhutan, Maldives, Bangladesh, Nepal, Myanmar and Seychelles, the foreign ministry said.

“First consignment takes off for Bhutan!” was the first of a flurry of tweets from the Foreign Ministry spokesman, Anurag Srivastava, as he posted pictures of batches leaving and arriving at different destinations, “Indian vaccines reach Maldives, reflects our special friendship.”

“India is deeply honoured to be a long-trusted partner in meeting the healthcare needs of the global community,” Prime Minister Narendra Modi tweeted Tuesday as he announced the first shipments would be sent today.

India is sending these vaccine batches “under grant assistance”, a foreign ministry press release said, as the government had “received several requests for the supply of Indian manufactured vaccines from neighboring and key partner countries.”

Dubbed “Neighbourhood First”, Prime Minister Modi’s foreign policy focus has often been on improving ties with India’s immediate neighbors, which would explain the destination of these first vaccine shipments.

India’s External Affairs minister Subrahmanyam Jaishankar said his country was fulfilling “its commitment to give vaccines to humanity…The Pharmacy of the World will deliver to overcome the COVID challenge,” he tweeted . India is home to the world’s largest vaccine producer by volume, the Serum Institute of India (SII), based in Pune.

The Serum Institute is producing the vaccine developed by Oxford University and Astra Zeneca under the local brand name COVISHIELD and will distribute it to India, its neighboring countries and other low and middle income countries.

SII is currently producing approximately 60 million doses of COVISHIELD a month and aims to increase this to a 100 million doses by March. SII has also agreed to supply COVAX, the WHO backed alliance created to ensure equitable access to vaccines, with 200 million doses to be distributed at the beginning of 2021.
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2021)

New COVID-19 variant defeats plasma treatment, may reduce vaccine efficacy


The new COVID-19 variant identified in South Africa can evade the antibodies that attack it in treatments using blood plasma from previously recovered patients, and may reduce the efficacy of the current line of vaccines, scientists said on Wednesday. Researchers are racing to establish whether...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4801874
> 
> I see it as America was conned while simultaneously attacked by a foreign military, and can recover.
> 
> ...


There has always been a violent white supremacist faction in the US. Putin didn't radicalize these young men:



They grew older, joined the Republican Party in the 1980's and are by now in their 80's. They and their children make up the base of Trump. It appears to me that they were already violence-prone racists.

We have been given some great advice through two SNL openings by Dave Chappelle that lampooned the shock white people had when confronted by election results that showed there are a LOT of racist white people:











Chappelle doesn't seem to think that we should be surprised that Trump won in 2016 or that Trump got 74 million votes in 2020. He tells us that it's no surprise to him. The story that I think is closer to the truth is that we have a tens of millions of people who are authoritarian white racists and the propaganda was meant to agitate and motivate them. It did not create them. More than half of all white people in this country are violence prone white supremacists. They would be like that without the propaganda.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> There has always been a violent white supremacist faction in the US. Putin didn't radicalize these young men:
> 
> View attachment 4802387
> 
> ...







Connecting like minded racists that are found through data analysis and setting up bullshit 'counter-protests' as well as the actual protest is something that the Russian military can do to increase the division and amplifying the feelings that each group has to use again and again until you get a mob of idiots showing up on Jan 6th 2021 to storm the capital.


>



I never said we should be surprised. And I am not, and was not outside of the 2016 election because I was not aware of the suppression/data analysis portion of the trolling attack that the Russian military was doing to our citizens. I was never naive about the real racism and sexism that existed. 

As for 'creating' the racists, we should be careful with not thinking that some people were turned into racists through extreme propaganda spam showing them the worst things going on in 'minority cities'. Just like we can look at the attack on the hispanic communities and the radicalization of people against (for example) 'Black Lives Matter'.

This attack is too pinpoint accurate at any and all of our vulnerabilities as a society to stick to too many generalizations.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 21, 2021)

We’ll probably hear a lot more stories like this in the coming months:


Biden inheriting nonexistent coronavirus vaccine distribution plan and must start 'from scratch,' sources say








Biden inheriting nonexistent coronavirus vaccine distribution plan and must start 'from scratch,' sources say


Newly sworn in President Joe Biden and his advisers are inheriting no coronavirus vaccine distribution plan to speak of from the Trump administration, sources tell CNN, posing a significant challenge for the new White House.




www.cnn.com


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 21, 2021)

Oh hell.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We’ll probably hear a lot more stories like this in the coming months:
> 
> 
> Biden inheriting nonexistent coronavirus vaccine distribution plan and must start 'from scratch,' sources say
> ...


Of course he is.

If Biden and his team wasn't ready for that he really needs to step up and realize that the only things that actually got done from the Republicans and the Trump administration are not things that are necessarily helping us as a nation. Yesterday was nice and all, but it is time for him to get to work. We should already have plans on everything that must get dealt with right away flooding the airwaves with his administration. 

I am sure they are already busy behind the scenes, but Trump broke our news, and they are going to go back to shit talking everything if they are not given information overload.


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2021)

I heard on NPR this morning that new cases peaked about a week ago. But we are at such a high rate that even if this proves to be the high point, we are still in for a world of hurt.

(before asking for a link, look it up yourself. I'm busy this morning)


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> I heard on NPR this morning that new cases peaked about a week ago. But we are at such a high rate that even if this proves to be the high point, we are still in for a world of hurt.
> 
> (before asking for a link, look it up yourself. I'm busy this morning)


Saw the same report. Overall new cases dropped around 10% but that's really not saying much when you're still talking about numbers still in the 200,000 range per day.


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Saw the same report. Overall new cases dropped around 10% but that's really not saying much when you're still talking about numbers still in the 200,000 range per day.


No doubt it's still really bad. Plus there is a new variant down in Brazil that is kicking ass of folks who had covid already. When that one gets here it's going to be really really bad. But I'll take any good news that comes our way.


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2021)

Oh, the busy part. Had a major malfunction in the pumphouse down at the riverhouse. Turned out to be not as bad as first feared. Just one trip to the hardware and a couple three trips up to the sandhill house and it's all back together.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> Oh, the busy part. Had a major malfunction in the pumphouse down at the riverhouse. Turned out to be not as bad as first feared. Just one trip to the hardware and a couple three trips up to the sandhill house and it's all back together.
> 
> View attachment 4803004View attachment 4803005


It can't happen on a warm day can it? Nope, overcast, cold and wet. Now that's living!


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It can't happen on a warm day can it? Nope, overcast, cold and wet. Now that's living!


Actually it happened two or three days ago. I just turned off the breaker and waited for warmer weather. Each day it got a little warmer, with today being in the high 60's. Because of the spray I stripped off to my underwear yesterday and looked it over. Then this morning I started working on it. I'm no handyman, so getting it back together before lunch with less than 2 bucks spent was a big deal. Plus this being the first time I've had to work around the pump down there, I learned a few things that will make it easier next time.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 24, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Hey now. Us Canadians will tolerate a lot, but you're getting pretty close to the line with a statement like that.
> 
> You claim to not be left or right but you joined a weed growing forum to post right wing talking points with your oh-so-edgy libertarian twist?
> 
> Yeah, not transparently pathetic at all. Ah well, the ignore list grows.


Laughing. Love how its always too late for the fools taken in by ego. Good luck.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 24, 2021)

Blah
Blah
Blah


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 24, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Laughing. Love how its always too late for the fools taken in by ego. Good luck.


lmao, the only thing that must suck worse than having to have the need to troll for Trump would be having to troll for t.b.d. knowing that Trump already totally exposed the scam.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 24, 2021)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!

Birx: No "full-time team" working on COVID in Trump White House (yahoo.com)






Trump & his Administration are fucking murderers
Fact


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2021)

*NFL hosting 22,000 fans at Super Bowl in Tampa*


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 24, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Laughing


About what?


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 24, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Laughing. Love how its always too late for the fools taken in by ego. Good luck.


----------



## topcat (Jan 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!
> 
> Birx: No "full-time team" working on COVID in Trump White House (yahoo.com)
> 
> ...


Fuck Birx. She's an enabler. Brianna Keilar takes her apart.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> Fuck Birx. She's an enabler. Brianna Keilar takes her apart.


Birx is just another fuckup, in an unfortunately seemingly endless list/line of fuckups in the Trump administration
Am I surprised?
No
Why should I be?
They listened too/obeyed Trump
What the fuck else could you expect?


----------



## topcat (Jan 25, 2021)

I expect the _truth._ And before anyone says "what about Fauci and face masks" at the beginning, understand that he knew there would be a run on those and deprive the _real _first responders who needed them most. Fauci contradicted much of what Individual 1 said and was eventually never heard from again. 
Birx was out to save her _job. _She gets zero respect from me by saying Individual 1 reads, understands and thinks about the data.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> I expect the _truth._ And before anyone says "what about Fauci and face masks" at the beginning, understand that he knew there would be a run on those and deprive the _real _first responders who needed them most. Fauci contradicted much of what Individual 1 said and was eventually never heard from again.
> Birx was out to save her _job. _She gets zero respect from me by saying Individual 1 reads, understands and thinks about the data.


Trump lied 35,000 times. Every one of those times people had to decide if they wanted to keep their job or throw it away because Trump demands service and not honesty from those working in his administration. 

From what she said, at the time she felt she could save lives if she stayed. If she left or was fired for speaking truth over Trump's lies, one of his toadies would have been assigned to her job and even more would have died. I don't know if she is a hero or a coward but I think she probably saved lives by staying on. One must ask who would Trump have replaced her with?


----------



## topcat (Jan 25, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Trump lied 35,000 times. Every one of those times people had to decide if they wanted to keep their job or throw it away because Trump demands service and not honesty from those working in his administration.
> 
> From what she said, at the time she felt she could save lives if she stayed. If she left or was fired for speaking truth over Trump's lies, one of his toadies would have been assigned to her job and even more would have died. I don't know if she is a hero or a coward but I think she probably saved lives by staying on. One must ask who would Trump have replaced her with?


One must ask if they trust Harold Bornstein, or Scott Atlas to tell us the truth? Birx did nothing to give us direction. She is trying to save her reputation.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 26, 2021)

Why You Should Double-Mask To Prevent COVID-19 (And How To Do It) | HuffPost Canada Wellness









You Probably Should Double-Mask Now. Here's How To Do It Properly.


Wearing two face masks during the pandemic may be an effective way to protect yourself against the virus.




www.huffingtonpost.ca


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lmao, the only thing that must suck worse than having to have the need to troll for Trump would be having to troll for t.b.d. knowing that Trump already totally exposed the scam.


You didn't watch the clip or you have zero comprehension. It talks about your investment in the left right battle and the issue of ego investment. I could care less about Trump, that's the point, you however have picked a flavor and your ego is owned. Its damaging not only to the truth and generations to come but also to you. Remember "winning" means you just "lost". If this is too complicated spit some hate and run off the cliff with the rest of the lemmings, right and left. 

Good luck Cheerleader.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 27, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> You didn't watch the clip or you have zero comprehension. It talks about your investment in the left right battle and the issue of ego investment. I could care less about Trump, that's the point, you however have picked a flavor and your ego is owned. Its damaging not only to the truth and generations to come but also to you. Remember "winning" means you just "lost". If this is too complicated spit some hate and run off the cliff with the rest of the lemmings, right and left.
> 
> Good luck Cheerleader.


You are a troll, that has been shown. You using the 'I could care less about Trump' line is just more trolling. It's a lot like the troll line of 'I would never vote for Trump', no shit, people living in foreign nations that are not American's can't vote in our election.

And your reading comprehension with my post shows that same nonsensical response.

Your troll video sucked, but as bad at you are at trolling, I wouldn't expect much more. Which is why I stand by my original post.

Good luck troll.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2021)

Carp are an invasive species


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2021)

*Chris Hayes Calls For Formal Investigation Into Trump Covid Failure*





“There needs to be a full investigation,” says Chris Hayes. “We need some formalized process for getting to the bottom of what happened with Covid, so that we never go through this kind of disaster again.”


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 27, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Laughing. Love how its always too late for the fools taken in by ego. Good luck.


What a moron. Glad your new....hope you don’t stick around. Leave with the rest of the Trumpers.

Trumpers have the biggest ego of all Americans. I loved watching them lose and then break down and riot. And they call themselves Americans.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 27, 2021)

I am not trying to troll you as a main process. However I am a bleeding heart and I hate to see my fellow democrats suckered into division with forced echo chambers like this one. In a place that is full of "free thinkers" not willing to bend over for the conspiracy of ...?? go back again, reefer madness. I have met many right wing "bad guys" who are no different than anyone else but your hate and ego investment has you acting weak and exactly like the real right wing nuts. Your ego wont let go of hate and judgment, "cant do it" as another Canadian comedian once said. 




You would never shut this guys free speech down, yet here in Hotel fear you push hate and your ego investment shows. 




Trump is clearly a response that he didn't even expect. Look at the number of crazies that came forward. this did not happen in a void, what caused this crazy push?? Regan? Naw it was the knowledge of the changes happening. Changes that are against the US and its freedom. They needed a belligerent idiot that would stand up and fight on their behalf. Remember the environment that built this disaster was unchecked pedo pres Clinton and it was clear the continuation of criminal activities grew uncontrolled. People are and were tired of zero accountability for people who treat their fellow man like crap. Out of desperation the people voted or cheated trump into power in the same way the democrats had been doing for years. Now the last four years of temper tantrum ClintBama lead to stupid that will be pushed again and again destroying any trust in this system. 

I lived in the US for 8 years and was offered citizenship, I read the writing on the wall ( california) and left. Hahah Most Canadians make Californians look like republicans. Have you ever been to lego land and seen our perfectly similar gas stations with manicured highways? Have you met the turd prime dickhead who has built in control of our language and the words we can use in contradiction to our weak charter of rights? No? well meet your future. Canad however it talks treats the vulnerable and aboriginal like shit. Its a dick-tater-ship. 

Keep cheer leading and you too can become a Dick Tater Ship. 




Good luck.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> I am not trying to troll you as a main process. However I am a bleeding heart and I hate to see my fellow democrats suckered into division with forced echo chambers like this one. In a place that is full of "free thinkers" not willing to bend over for the conspiracy of ...?? go back again, reefer madness. I have met many right wing "bad guys" who are no different than anyone else but your hate and ego investment has you acting weak and exactly like the real right wing nuts. Your ego wont let go of hate and judgment, "cant do it" as another Canadian comedian once said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pemember that the same right wing media echo chamber that manufactured many claims about the Clintons is the same one that gave Trump his platform to rally radical right wing authoritarians to sack the Capitol Building.

You suck at propaganda.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 27, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> I lived in the US for 8 years and was offered citizenship


No, you weren't. 

You have to apply for citizenship. Nobody is ever offered or asked. 

All the other complete bullshit in your post I could stomach, but not that one.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 28, 2021)

Why you might want to start wearing better masks — even outdoors



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/masks-coronavirus-variants-canada-1.5890893


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Why you might want to start wearing better masks — even outdoors
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/masks-coronavirus-variants-canada-1.5890893


We are in a vaccine race against the mutants! Seems everybody has a crimp in their plans for vaccine rollout, hopefully the Oxford and J&J adenovirus based vaccines will be approved soon, they've been stock piling them and there are not nearly as many logistical issues like extreme refrigeration. I see the spartan testing cube has been finally approved for use, but I dunno what the N95 mask supply situation is like in the country. I figure we should have significant numbers of the vulnerable and frontline workers inoculated by April and things should be getting back to somewhat normal over the summer. We just need to get through this winter!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are in a vaccine race against the mutants! Seems everybody has a crimp in their plans for vaccine rollout, hopefully the Oxford and J&J adenovirus based vaccines will be approved soon, they've been stock piling them and there are not nearly as many logistical issues like extreme refrigeration. I see the spartan testing cube has been finally approved for use, but I dunno what the N95 mask supply situation is like in the country. I figure we should have significant numbers of the vulnerable and frontline workers inoculated by April and things should be getting back to somewhat normal over the summer. We just need to get through this winter!


The numbers are coming down in Ontario since the stay at home orders have been put in place. 

Hopefully things go as planned and vaccines will do the trick. In the meantime, wear a mask and stay safe, my friend.


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 28, 2021)

Ok pretty soon it's gonna be full body condoms and giant bubbles. I'm done with this. I'm injecting myself with all the variants and staying home for 2 weeks. Or I'll cyas on the other side


----------



## injinji (Jan 28, 2021)

South Carolina officials have announced the United States' first two confirmed cases of a more contagious coronavirus strain first spotted in South Africa.
There is no known travel history or connection between the cases, both adults, according to a release Thursday from the South Carolina Department of Health and Environmental Control.
Both cases were originally tested in early January, according to Dr. Brannon Traxler, the health department's interim public health director.









South Carolina detects first US cases of coronavirus strain first seen in South Africa | CNN


South Carolina officials have announced the United States' first two confirmed cases of a more contagious coronavirus strain first spotted in South Africa.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 29, 2021)

Johnson & Johnson Covid-19 vaccine is 66% effective in global trial, but 85% effective against severe disease, company says









Johnson & Johnson Covid-19 vaccine is 66% effective in global trial, but 85% effective against severe disease, company says | CNN


Johnson & Johnson's Covid-19 single-shot vaccine was shown to be 66% effective in preventing moderate and severe disease in a global Phase 3 trial, but 85% effective against severe disease, the company announced Friday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2021)

*Single-shot vaccine results released*

BREAKING NEWS
*Johnson & Johnson's trials show 85% efficacy against severe Covid disease. Company will apply for FDA emergency authorization next week.*
*LIVE UPDATES Johnson & Johnson plans to submit an emergency use application to FDA next week, company official says*


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2021)

Read this shit
‘It’s a mess’: Biden’s first 10 days dominated by vaccine mysteries (msn.com) 
My wife, who is a teacher in Connecticut, had her appointment for the vaccine canceled on Wednesday due to a shortage/they don't know where the fuck it is.
Un-fucking believable.
Trump & his entire Administration/supporters are fucking murderers.
Fact


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Read this shit
> ‘It’s a mess’: Biden’s first 10 days dominated by vaccine mysteries (msn.com)
> My wife, who is a teacher in Connecticut, had her appointment for the vaccine canceled on Wednesday due to a shortage/they don't know where the fuck it is.
> Un-fucking believable.
> ...


True, they want people to die. 
keep up good safe practices now more these ever with the new more contagious strains going around . Be patient all will be sorted out soon. I still haven’t been offered the vaccine but my organization is working hard with the state calling the senator and governor letting them know our cancer patients and us healthcare workers are getting left out . The zoom meeting we had last week the Dr.s told us that state officials were unaware that we were a private cancer care center so we slipped through the cracks. They said we should have the vaccine within 2 weeks. It seems like it has taken forever to get the vaccine but it really hasn’t been that long since it got into the market. People where I live are very greedy and impatient and selfish about getting the vaccine . The wealthiest got it first and the poor are left far behind. The distribution is stupid . They are hoarding the second doses in fear that they will not get more. That’s the bottleneck bullshit that makes a 2 dose vaccine so problematic . If they would just release all the second doses and stop hoarding and worrying so much. this shit is fucking crazy. Good luck!


----------



## injinji (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## grass_fish (Jan 30, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Nice clean info. This woman is so right. I have seen the political games played in california when things were going well. Remember the doctor in the ivermectin video? remember who he said was targeted ? Black, brown, aboriginal, and elderly people are disproportionately targeted. He had never ever in his professional career seen a virus target in this manner. It also points out that the real division is between the common people and the destructive politicians on both sides. Much like Hurricane Katrina No TV heroes are coming to help. 

I would also suggest looking into what a mask that will stop the virus looks like. The Canadain Prepper has some great info on this. A rag on your face is a joke if you think it "stops" any virus. The rags they offered were just to slow the process, not to save lives. 

A bit of Vaccine info that is important to know. I am not a "anti vax" guy but you might want to consider that the current Vaccine was also rushed, many nurses and doctors have misgivings about taking the current vaccine, alot of wait and see. Make your own choice. https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/06/jon-rappoport/dangerous-nano-particles-contaminating-many-vaccines-groundbreaking-study/

All that said If I'm dying I am going to do whatever I can, like anyone else. 

Good luck


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 30, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> * I am not a "anti vax" guy but *



Yeah, we've never heard that before. LMAO


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Why You Should Double-Mask To Prevent COVID-19 (And How To Do It) | HuffPost Canada Wellness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great info. I just ordered some of those nr95 masks in black and I will be double masking now. Thanks!


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 30, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> No, you weren't.
> 
> You have to apply for citizenship. Nobody is ever offered or asked.
> 
> All the other complete bullshit in your post I could stomach, but not that one.


Go to the bottom for short answer.

My lawyer who also brought in Hockey players for the Mighty Ducks did all my paperwork . I was "vaxd" to the limit even though I had been vaxed while in Canada. Just to point out "I aint no anti vaxer". When I had spent a few years with my green card I was approached by people in the community and in the immigration office. People in the community were just proud Americans. The two people in the immigration office were proud Americans and were just sharing their love of their country. They told me I could now get the ultimate and apply to become a citizen. They were excited and nice, good people. I was kind but becasue of my information and knowledge about the collapsing systems in California I made a choice to leave. This was more about California then the whole US . I was also told by actual Mexicans that the majority of so called Mexicans are really Spaniards and they need to shut it about owning California. You see I worked with all demographics regardless of political affiliations or income. I worked in gang territories and in "gated" communities. I would visit homes with bullet holes and homes with grotesque privilege. I spent time in communities where their was gunfire and no police called. I'm a tall white guy and when I walked into a damaged community the odds of me coming out alive are slim, except I was there to help their children with zero prejudice. I saw section eight housing where the mother was busy turning tricks to get her fix while her children were jumping on a couch in front of their government "home". Not the woman's fault or the children's fault, the fault lies squarely on the cheerleaders and politicians jurking off to their own image. I have had access to all areas of government becasue people are people before they are rules. I help people so people trust and provided me information. 

For example: A police officer in a farm area told me when the speed traps / planes were not around so I could test out my new car. I was helping him with his children. I am sure that is not policy. I am sure I forgot his name and dont recall much about that day.

The point is it is not how you may think it is and yes I was asked multiple times, not with government letter head but in person by nice people.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Nice clean info. This woman is so right. I have seen the political games played in california when things were going well. Remember the doctor in the ivermectin video? remember who he said was targeted ? Black, brown, aboriginal, and elderly people are disproportionately targeted. He had never ever in his professional career seen a virus target in this manner. It also points out that the real division is between the common people and the destructive politicians on both sides. Much like Hurricane Katrina No TV heroes are coming to help.
> 
> I would also suggest looking into what a mask that will stop the virus looks like. The Canadain Prepper has some great info on this. A rag on your face is a joke if you think it "stops" any virus. The rags they offered were just to slow the process, not to save lives.
> 
> ...


Oh look! It's the stupid both sides bad anti vax cynical "Canadain". 

point and laugh at the idiot.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Why you might want to start wearing better masks — even outdoors
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/masks-coronavirus-variants-canada-1.5890893


This guy has been ahead of the curve through this whole thing. One of my fav sources for more sources.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 30, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Much like Hurricane Katrina No TV heroes are coming to help.


Hmm, Did you say thank you?
President Vicente Fox sent an army convoy and a naval vessel laden with food, water and medicine. By the end of their three-week operation in Louisiana and Mississippi, the Mexicans had served 170,000 meals, helped distribute more than 184,000 tons of supplies and conducted more than 500 medical consultations.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Hmm, Did you say thank you?
> President Vicente Fox sent an army convoy and a naval vessel laden with food, water and medicine. By the end of their three-week operation in Louisiana and Mississippi, the Mexicans had served 170,000 meals, helped distribute more than 184,000 tons of supplies and conducted more than 500 medical consultations.


I am fully aware and I bet most did not say Thank you. Most went into the usual divisional politics full of hate. To this day both sides use racism to separate the will of the people. I have friends and family in Mexico and Panama. Some of the best people I know.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 30, 2021)

grass_fish said:


>





grass_fish said:


>


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2021)

grass_fish said:


>





grass_fish said:


>


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 30, 2021)

Copied your (Hanimmals) actions and?? you said? "The butt hurt is strong with this one". Get it?? Naw you can't see past yourself. You are the troll, as is Hanimmal.

The actions you feel fine taking are attacked when others do the same, you cant handle your own "game"! Obviously whatever you are smoking is not doing shit, maybe I should teach ya how to grow some real herb?? Yeah sport, want some help?

Now your ego should be rolling forward like an out of control lunatic spouting off, invested in winning.

If I ever decided you were important you would be filling your electric car with supplies getting ready to come find me one house at a time. I am not the troll here. I could be if you got on one knee and begged.

Think about it and let me know.

Cheers


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Copied your (Hanimmals) actions and?? you said? "The butt hurt is strong with this one". Get it?? Naw you can't see past yourself. You are the troll, as is Hanimmal.
> 
> The actions you feel fine taking are attacked when others do the same, you cant handle your own "game"! Obviously whatever you are smoking is not doing shit, maybe I should teach ya how to grow some real herb?? Yeah sport, want some help?
> 
> ...


What language was that?

I mean, every word can be found in an English dictionary but together they made no sense.

Other than you are triggered and just babbled.

Oh, I just answered my question. It was enraged babble.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 30, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Copied your (Hanimmals) actions and?? you said? "The butt hurt is strong with this one". Get it?? Naw you can't see past yourself. You are the troll, as is Hanimmal.
> 
> The actions you feel fine taking are attacked when others do the same, you cant handle your own "game"! Obviously whatever you are smoking is not doing shit, maybe I should teach ya how to grow some real herb?? Yeah sport, want some help?
> 
> ...









You propaganda trolls are easy to troll with facts and reality.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2021)

Looks like a Stable Genius in our midst

Burn One Down


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You propaganda trolls are easy to troll with facts and reality.


Hahaha That is exactly what i think of when I see your posts.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 30, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What language was that?
> 
> I mean, every word can be found in an English dictionary but together they made no sense.
> 
> ...


You and your friend are the trolls. Only you are allowed to harass or project an opinion, here. When anything other than your view shows up you get triggered as you aptly pointed out. Maybe since your buddy spouted "YUP" maybe you can spout "FINE". It would fit so nicely. 

The stupid memes and Gifs were used to get the response, it's exactly how you work, not me. You can go back to forcing just what you agree with.

Good Luck.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> You and your friend are the trolls. Only you are allowed to harass or project an opinion, here. When anything other than your view shows up you get triggered as you aptly pointed out. Maybe since your buddy spouted "YUP" maybe you can spout "FINE". It would fit so nicely.
> 
> The stupid memes and Gifs were used to get the response, it's exactly how you work, not me. You can go back to forcing just what you agree with.
> 
> Good Luck.


Typical tactic. Not new

Geobbels was famous for doing the same.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 30, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Typical tactic. Not new
> 
> Geobbels was famous for doing the same.


Its not a "Tactic". Anyone wanting to share a opinion or information should not have to deal with your drivel. However when faced with your own style of crap you go off like a child sending memes and gifs, Its pathetic. If I show any vulnerability you cant pass up the chance to harm as a form of interaction, you dont want to know what that means. You label so you dont have to deal. Pretending your a "good" guy is a joke. You are a weak troll at best. 

lumping people in categories is a weakness you might want to hide, Hitler had the same problem. 


Good Luck


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Its not a "Tactic". Anyone wanting to share a opinion or information should not have to deal with your drivel. However when faced with your own style of crap you go off like a child sending memes and gifs, Its pathetic. If I show any vulnerability you cant pass up the chance to harm as a form of interaction, you dont want to know what that means. You label so you dont have to deal. Pretending your a "good" guy is a joke. You are a weak troll at best.
> 
> lumping people in categories is a weakness you might want to hide, Hitler had the same problem.
> 
> ...


So, you switched from Nazi doublespeak to angry babbling.

but neither are a good look. Maybe an improvement from what you really are, but still. Not a good look.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 30, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> lumping people in categories is a weakness you might want to hide, Hitler had the same problem.


What category do you think Putin has placed you in? (hack, hack hack.)


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2021)

@grassfish has a thin skin. He can't take even the mildest jab. Snowflake just pm'ed me. Didn't open it. He has nothing of interest to say.

Just like Goebbels.


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 30, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> @grassfish has a thin skin. He can't take even the mildest jab. Snowflake just pm'ed me. Didn't open it. He has nothing of interest to say.
> 
> Just like Goebbels.


Not one of your posts are about anything other than support of far left idealism. Decided to take a look at all your drivel. So you are here to dump far left political crap. I sent you a note and you returned here for attention. It is clear you are a weak troll pushing an agenda. You have zero credibility. 
I went to a pm format so we weren't ruining the thread about the pandemic. I forgot you need this attention and dont give a shit about the forum or the other people who posted this thread.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Hahaha That is exactly what i think of when I see your posts.


Facts and reality, thank you I try hard.



grass_fish said:


> Not one of your posts are about anything other than support of far left idealism. Decided to take a look at all your drivel. So you are here to dump far left political crap. I sent you a note and you returned here for attention. It is clear you are a weak troll pushing an agenda. You have zero credibility.
> I went to a pm format so we weren't ruining the thread about the pandemic. I forgot you need this attention and dont give a shit about the forum or the other people who posted this thread.


aka


----------



## blu3bird (Jan 31, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So, you switched from Nazi doublespeak to angry babbling.
> 
> but neither are a good look. Maybe an improvement from what you really are, but still. Not a good look.



@grass_fish


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Not one of your posts are about anything other than support of far left idealism. Decided to take a look at all your drivel. So you are here to dump far left political crap. I sent you a note and you returned here for attention. It is clear you are a weak troll pushing an agenda. You have zero credibility.
> I went to a pm format so we weren't ruining the thread about the pandemic. I forgot you need this attention and dont give a shit about the forum or the other people who posted this thread.


Yup, that's me. 99 out of 100 right wing trolls do not recommend my posts. One made a mistake, I think.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 31, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Not one of your posts are about anything other than support of far left idealism. Decided to take a look at all your drivel. So you are here to dump far left political crap. I sent you a note and you returned here for attention. It is clear you are a weak troll pushing an agenda. You have zero credibility.
> I went to a pm format so we weren't ruining the thread about the pandemic. I forgot you need this attention and dont give a shit about the forum or the other people who posted this thread.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 31, 2021)

Don't like Canada's new mandatory quarantine? It's part of why New Zealand is now back to normal







 nationalpost.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2021)

On the local radio station here reported The new SA variant has been found now in Maryland. It’s 50% more contagious and resistant to the current vaccines out? That is crazy! The super spreading super bowl parties are next weekend.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> On the local radio station here reported The new SA variant has been found now in Maryland. It’s 50% more contagious and resistant to the current vaccines out? That is crazy! The super spreading super bowl parties are next weekend.


I don’t believe the vaccines are resistant to the new variant but they may have less efficacy.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 31, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> My lawyer


Stopped reading right there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t believe the vaccines are resistant to the new variant but they may have less efficacy.


The 2 people originally tagged with the SA variant never went to SA or around anyone form SA so I am calling it the South Carolina variant because that is where it first muted here in the states , Does that make sense to you?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The 2 people originally tagged with the SA variant never went to SA or around anyone form SA so I am calling it the South Carolina variant because that is where it first muted here in the states , Does that make sense to you?


The mutations will keep happening, unfortunately. Hopefully we can get everyone vaccinated soon.

Did you get your vaccines yet?


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The 2 people originally tagged with the SA variant never went to SA or around anyone form SA so I am calling it the South Carolina variant because that is where it first muted here in the states , Does that make sense to you?


Most likely someone from South Carolina came from SA with it, and now there is community spread. It also turned up in Maryland (or New Jersey) in the last couple of days. Which means it is on the loose and will be everywhere soon.

But the really scary one is the Brazilian variant. Cities in the Amazon reached herd immunity fast when covid first came through. It just raced through the population, so they got back to a somewhat normal life for a while. Now those people who have already had it are dying at an alarming rate. The antibodies from the first time around are not working on this variant.

You being in the medical profession may know the actual number better than I do, but let's say the virus will mutate on average once every 10K cases. So the more cases, and the faster they come, the more mutations there will be. That is one of the main reasons we need to get as many folks their shots as fast as we can, so there is less chance of more bad variants. Here is a good look at the ones going around now.









Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)


CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The 2 people originally tagged with the SA variant never went to SA or around anyone form SA


That's what they're telling you.


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Stopped reading right there.


As much fun as it is to hook into a @carpfish once in a while, the ignore button is a great stress reliever.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The mutations will keep happening, unfortunately. Hopefully we can get everyone vaccinated soon.
> 
> Did you get your vaccines yet?


No I haven’t been offered the vaccine yet. It is not easy to get one where I live unless you have money and the time to be on the phone to try making an appointment for hours on end . I work full time so I don’t have time to try to hunt down an appointment . I work for an oncology group in the private sector and we are not connected to a hospital and because of that we fell through the cracks and got left out. The leaders at my organization are working hard to get us the vaccine and on the zoom town hall virtual meeting we had last week they were very hopeful we would have it in a week or two! I am getting really excited about it . I hope my side effects aren’t too severe so that I don’t have to miss a day of work. How about you? Did you get it yet?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

Fucking INSANITY!!!!
Dodger Stadium vaccination site shut down amid protest - Los Angeles Times (latimes.com)
Why are Americans soo fucked up?
I really have a hard time understanding it
I wish my parents never came here
Sad fucking fact


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No I haven’t been offered the vaccine yet. It is not easy to get one where I live unless you have money and the time to be on the phone to try making an appointment for hours on end . I work full time so I don’t have time to try to hunt down an appointment . I work for an oncology group in the private sector and we are not connected to a hospital and because of that we fell through the cracks and got left out. The leaders at my organization are working hard to get us the vaccine and on the zoom town hall virtual meeting we had last week they were very hopeful we would have it in a week or two! I am getting really excited about it . I hope my side effects aren’t too severe so that I don’t have to miss a day of work. How about you? Did you get it yet?


I don’t expect to get the vaccine for at least a few months. Canada’s vaccine rollout has been abysmal.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking INSANITY!!!!
> Dodger Stadium vaccination site shut down amid protest - Los Angeles Times (latimes.com)
> Why are Americans soo fucked up?
> I really have a hard time understanding it
> ...


Those assholes should have been arrested and locked up. Gov of Ca is a loser. The gov or WA brought in the national guard to help with vaccine distribution why isn’t Gavin? Like Kaitlyn, The mortician said... complete lack of gment effort. I don’t get it. Glad I am not in Cali anymore. My heart goes out to the good people of California, they are in a terrible situation .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t expect to get the vaccine for at least a few months. Canada’s vaccine rollout has been abysmal.


Hang in there, your doing great. Keep up the good safe practices and you will be fine.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hang in there, your doing great. Keep up the good safe practices and you will be fine.


You too sister.

It’s a lot easier for me as I can stay at home. I hope you get your vaccine soon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You too sister.
> 
> It’s a lot easier for me as I can stay at home. I hope you get your vaccine soon.


Thanks . I have made it this far without getting infected , so fingers crossed I make it to the finish line without getting sick.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

My mom got her first shot on Wednesday. Such a relief to see that we are nearer the end of this than the beginning.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those assholes should have been arrested and locked up. Gov of Ca is a loser. The gov or WA brought in the national guard to help with vaccine distribution why isn’t Gavin? Like Kaitlyn, The mortician said... complete lack of gment effort. I don’t get it. Glad I am not in Cali anymore. My heart goes out to the good people of California, they are in a terrible situation .


One of the people they stopped was a dentist who had driven an hour to get the vaccine. It's maddening. 

Sounds like you have made a great move, amber. Glad to hear that your workplace has a proactive management rather than the reactive one you dealt with earlier. Hope it's stays good for you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> My mom got her first shot on Wednesday. Such a relief to see that we are nearer the end of this than the beginning.


That’s great news Foggy! Congratulations for making it , I know how painful difficult it was for you not to be able see your mom and be able to hug your mom . I am so happy for you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s great news Foggy! Congratulations for making it , I know how painful difficult it was for you not to be able see your mom and be able to hug your mom . I am so happy for you.


And do you know what she said when she got the shot?

"I'm not going to live that much longer anyway, somebody who needs it should get it."

She's a tough bird, that one. Fearless.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> One of the people they stopped was a dentist who had driven an hour to get the vaccine. It's maddening.
> 
> Sounds like you have made a great move, amber. Glad to hear that your workplace has a proactive management rather than the reactive one you dealt with earlier. Hope it's stays good for you.


Lol. It’s actually not a very well managed place and I almost quit already. I am walking on eggshells there and feel very insecure with the job as a long term prospect. It’s a week by week thing at this point. And i have to set strong boundaries with my manager or feel he will take advantage of me like a switch and bait job. It’s still better than being left to rot in Oklahoma though . Hoping for the best but expecting the worst.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. It’s actually not a very well managed place and I almost quit already. I am walking on eggshells there and feel very insecure with the job as a long term prospect. It’s a week by week thing at this point. And i have to set strong boundaries with my manager or feel he will take advantage of me like a switch and bait job. It’s still better than being left to rot in Oklahoma though . Hoping for the best but expecting the worst.


Well, that didn't last long.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Well, that didn't last long.


I am going to try for a year because I got a relocation sign on for a year but if this job ends sooner I am getting out of doing this work for good. Take a break and find something else that I enjoy more.


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . I hope my side effects aren’t too severe so that I don’t have to miss a day of work. How about you? Did you get it yet?


My wife got her first shot about 2 1/2 weeks ago. Her arm was really sore and hot to the touch for a few days, but that was it for the side effects. The county health department made the appointment for the 2nd shot when she got the first one. They said not to call, to just show up at the appointed time. Knowing her, she will call. Just to make sure. In Florida anyone over 65 can get it. I'm only 60, but hoping to get mine soon if there are any extra shots at the end of the day. Small towns, that sort of thing can happen.

Also my cousin and his wife got theirs on Friday. Haven't heard from them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> My wife got her first shot about 2 1/2 weeks ago. Her arm was really sore and hot to the touch for a few days, but that was it for the side effects. The county health department made the appointment for the 2nd shot when she got the first one. They said not to call, to just show up at the appointed time. Knowing her, she will call. Just to make sure. In Florida anyone over 65 can get it. I'm only 60, but hoping to get mine soon if there are any extra shots at the end of the day. Small towns, that sort of thing can happen.
> 
> Also my cousin and his wife got theirs on Friday. Haven't heard from them.


That’s awesome!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2021)

This nut job should not be a pharmacist, he's not stable and he's a threat to others.


https://www.thedailybeast.com/wisconsin-vaccine-saboteur-steven-brandenburg-is-a-flat-earther-fbi-document-reveals


----------



## bernie344 (Jan 31, 2021)

City lockdown over 1 new case.








Man 'tests positive' to Covid-19 as Perth goes into five-day lockdown


Philip Latour was suffering from 'breathing difficulties' and took himself to Fiona Stanley Hospital's emergency department in Perth on Saturday and posted his positive test result on social media.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## grass_fish (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## grass_fish (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> And do you know what she said when she got the shot?
> 
> "I'm not going to live that much longer anyway, somebody who needs it should get it."
> 
> She's a tough bird, that one. Fearless.


Fucking awesome statement/comment
I love her
Tell her that @Fogdog 
Best wishes/stay safe & strong


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2021)

Dough balls work


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 1, 2021)

Now people are reinventing the mask. Looks like big headgear is gonna be in fashion. Full face masks are about to hit the market in a big way. Canadian prepper will be right again and the gov will be using tax payer dollars to augment the cost . Great way to kill more of the Canadian economy. The funny part is face coverings will kill facial recognition and destroy a tech that has already cost the gov billions. Cops will have to knock on your face covering to get you to drop the tint. 












Ont. brother and sister create high-tech helmet for COVID-19 protection


A Toronto brother and sister have found an innovative way to protect their family members and others against COVID-19 with a 360-degree shielded helmet with a built-in air purification system.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2021)

grass_fish said:


>


quack


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 1, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> quack


Ok but she is a doctor and still a doctor, how can you, not a doctor, prove your opinion? Just need to see some papers.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Ok but she is a doctor and still a doctor, how can you, not a doctor, prove your opinion? Just need to see some papers.


she's a quack. look it up yourself lazy man.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2021)

grass_fish said:


>


not a quack


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)

Here a quack, there a quack. . . . .


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 1, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Ok but she is a doctor and still a doctor, how can you, not a doctor, prove your opinion? Just need to see some papers.


She's has an MD in neurology. She knows exactly jack shit about epidemiology.

Listening to her tell you about vaccines would be about like letting a history professor tell you about why you should never change out your crank shaft bearings against the advice of an ASE Certified Mechanic.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 1, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> She's has an MD in neurology. She knows exactly jack shit about epidemiology.
> 
> Listening to her tell you about vaccines would be about like letting a history professor tell you about why you should never change out your crank shaft bearings against the advice of an ASE Certified Mechanic.


However the crank shaft bearings only get premature wear because the ASE followed the dealership mandate to use crappy oil with low zink content. It saves them a few pennies and Joe schmoe has to buy a new engine or fight for the free engine at double the cost. Yeah the ASE Mechanic working for ford will put that fucked up engine right back in with the exact same parts that are the problem, becasue he is told to. 

Not a good example and makes her point exactly.

Maybe be able to back up talk with proof when you are talking crap about any doctor. Proof is a cool idea when talking shit.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 1, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> she's a quack. look it up yourself lazy man.


Ok, sounds fun.

Found the usual suspects saying the same thing you did with zero data. What quack to listen to seems to be the question. I will dig deeper and try and get some "data or facts". Its like global warming when a weather station that used to be in the middle of a field ends up being in the middle of a mall parking lot. The heat from the blacktop and the cars around the unit tend to give bullshit readings. These details are important when making choices.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 1, 2021)

Just for the record I have not made up my mind yet, need another source for the graphs and data she shared. Yes, I knew it would get you to regurgitate CNN group think and couldent help myself. I am the usual asshole with Petro Masculinity issues.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Ok, sounds fun.
> 
> Found the usual suspects saying the same thing you did with zero data. What quack to listen to seems to be the question. I will dig deeper and try and get some "data or facts". Its like global warming when a weather station that used to be in the middle of a field ends up being in the middle of a mall parking lot. The heat from the blacktop and the cars around the unit tend to give bullshit readings. These details are important when making choices.


quack


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 1, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> However the crank shaft bearings only get premature wear because the ASE followed the dealership mandate to use crappy oil with low zink content. It saves them a few pennies and Joe schmoe has to buy a new engine or fight for the free engine at double the cost. Yeah the ASE Mechanic working for ford will put that fucked up engine right back in with the exact same parts that are the problem, becasue he is told to.
> 
> Not a good example and makes her point exactly.
> 
> Maybe be able to back up talk with proof when you are talking crap about any doctor. Proof is a cool idea when talking shit.


Quack.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2021)

I'll take CNN for facts over anything Fux News or worse


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2021)

Or NPR, PBS, CBS, ABC or NBC or MSNBC or whatever.


----------



## topcat (Feb 1, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What language was that?
> 
> I mean, every word can be found in an English dictionary but together they made no sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## topcat (Feb 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The 2 people originally tagged with the SA variant never went to SA or around anyone form SA so I am calling it the South Carolina variant because that is where it first muted here in the states , Does that make sense to you?


The Lindsey Graham mutation.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2021)

Someone commented that they haven't seen me lately
That's correct, because I end up screaming viewing my thread's, which is not good for one's soul, so yea, I have backed off.
I started these fucked up threads hoping they would go no where, but instead, they actually have become dominant
That's fucking sad
I wish it wasn't so
Anyway, it's time for music/dancing in my mind
These 2 tunes will do for a start 











Peace out/stay safe & strong


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Someone commented that they haven't seen me lately
> That's correct, because I end up screaming viewing my thread's, which is not good for one's soul, so yea, I have backed off.
> I started these fucked up threads hoping they would go no where, but instead, they actually have become dominant
> That's fucking sad
> ...


One more tune (I fucking love this man/song  )


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 2, 2021)

Statler doesn't like all the negative press that bats have been getting since covid entered our lives, bat lives matter.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356306957863440385


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 2, 2021)

A star is born, Statler looks like he's held together with baling wire and chewing gum but is still loving life.


----------



## injinji (Feb 3, 2021)

Last night's Frontline on PBS was about the response to Covid-19 from the Chinese. Worth the watch.









FRONTLINE | China's COVID Secrets | Season 2021 | Episode 4


The untold story of the beginning of the coronavirus pandemic and how China responded.




www.pbs.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2021)

Powerful Antiviral Treatment for COVID-19 Discovered That Could Change How Epidemics Are Managed (scitechdaily.com) 

*Powerful Antiviral Treatment for COVID-19 Discovered That Could Change How Epidemics Are Managed*

Researchers from the University of Nottingham have discovered a novel antiviral property of a drug that could have major implications in how future epidemics / pandemics — including Covid-19 — are managed.

The study, published in _Viruses_, shows that thapsigargin is a promising broad spectrum antiviral, highly effective against Covid-19 virus (SARS-CoV-2), a common cold coronavirus, respiratory syncytial virus (RSV), and the influenza A virus.

Given that acute respiratory virus infections caused by different viruses are clinically indistinguishable on presentation, an effective broad-spectrum that can target different virus types at the same time could significantly improve clinical management. An antiviral of this type could potentially be made available for community use to control active infection and its spread.

The study is a collaborative project led by Professor Kin-Chow Chang and experts at the University of Nottingham (Schools of Veterinary Medicine and Sciences, Biosciences, Pharmacy, Medicine, and Chemistry), and colleagues at the Animal and Plant Health Agency (APHA), China Agricultural University and the Pirbright Institute.

In this ground-breaking study, the team of experts found that the plant-derived antiviral, at small doses, triggers a highly effective broad-spectrum host-centered antiviral innate immune response against three major types of human respiratory viruses — including Covid-19.

The key features based on cell and animal studies, which make thapsigargin a promising antiviral are that it is:

effective against viral infection when used before or during active infection
able to prevent a virus from making new copies of itself in cells for at least 48 hours after a single 30-minute exposure.
stable in acidic pH, as found in the stomach, and therefore can be taken orally, so could be administered without the need for injections or hospital admission.
not sensitive to virus resistance.
at least several hundred-fold more effective than current antiviral options.
just as effective in blocking combined infection with coronavirus and influenza A virus as in single-virus infection.
safe as an antiviral (a derivative of thapsigargin has been tested in prostate cancer).
Professor Chang said: “Whilst we are still at the early stages of research into this antiviral and its impact on how viruses such as Covid-19 can be treated, these findings are hugely significant.

“The current pandemic highlights the need for effective antivirals to treat active infections, as well as vaccines, to prevent the infection. Given that future pandemics are likely to be of animal origin, where animal to human (zoonotic) and reverse zoonotic (human to animal) spread take place, a new generation of antivirals, such as thapsigargin, could play a key role in the control and treatment of important viral infections in both humans and animals.”

Indeed, influenza virus, coronavirus, and RSV are global pathogens of humans as well as animals. Thapsigargin represents a lead compound in the development of a new generation of powerful host-centered antivirals (as opposed to conventional antiviral drugs that directly target viruses) that could even be adopted in a holistic “One Health” approach to control human and animal viruses.

Professor Chang adds: “Although more testing is clearly needed, current findings strongly indicate that thapsigargin and its derivatives are promising antiviral treatments against COVID-19 and influenza virus, and have the potential to defend us against the next Disease X pandemic.”

Reference: 2 February 2021, _Viruses_.


----------



## printer (Feb 3, 2021)

_"Thapsigargin_ is a cell-permeable sesquiterpene lactone derived from the plant Thapsia garganica that acts as a tumor promoter in mammalian cells ..."

Could be an issue.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 3, 2021)

Oklahoma has $2 million of hydroxychloro that they can't get rid of. LOL.


----------



## printer (Feb 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Oklahoma has $2 million of hydroxychloro that they can't get rid of. LOL.


Advertise it on Parlor.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 3, 2021)

printer said:


> Advertise it on Parlor.


every order gets a free My Pillow topper.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2021)

I see that the Buckaroo Banzai of Nova Scotia has just posted his first of the year, newest, favorite woo woo sciencey article about "Although more testing is clearly needed, " cure-all.

Maybe if it's mixed with HCQ, the potency will go up. 9 out of 10 (quack) doctors say they would prescribe it if Trump said so.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> every order gets a free My Pillow topper.


how do you make a MyPillow topper, it's all shredded shit. glue it back together?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I see that the Buckaroo Banzai of Nova Scotia has just posted his first of the year, newest, favorite woo woo sciencey article about "Although more testing is clearly needed, " cure-all.
> 
> Maybe if it's mixed with HCQ, the potency will go up. 9 out of 10 (quack) doctors say they would prescribe it if Trump said so.


why are you being mean?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> why are you being mean?


Woo woo science kills people.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Woo woo science kills people.


look to your better angel.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 3, 2021)

printer said:


> Advertise it on Parlor.


*Parler

You have to misspell it to get it right.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 3, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> how do you make a MyPillow topper, it's all shredded shit. glue it back together?


who knows how that crackhead makes his crappy stuff. dominion is gonna own half his company pretty soon anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2021)

printer said:


> _"Thapsigargin_ is a cell-permeable sesquiterpene lactone derived from the plant Thapsia garganica that acts as a tumor promoter in mammalian cells ..."
> 
> Could be an issue.


Known as the Death Carrot! Very poisonous to herbivores etc. A candidate for research at this point and perhaps something might come of it one day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Woo woo science kills people.


So does Clorox and they horked that down too.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> look to your better angel.


Coming from you, that rings hollow.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So does Clorox and they horked that down too.


No disagreement there. 

woo woo science kills.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Coming from you, that rings hollow.


tough shit; grow up.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> tough shit; grow up.


I'd suggest that you look to your better angel, except none would have you.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'd suggest that you look to your better angel, except none would have you.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 4, 2021)

This is a anti vaxer. I honestly don’t hate her because of her political view and its clear people on both sides of these issues need care and understanding to get past the division pushed by politicians and media. This has been radicalized from both sides equally. I think she probably has good reasons for not trusting the system.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> This is a anti vaxer. I honestly don’t hate her because of her political view and its clear people on both sides of these issues need care and understanding to get past the division pushed by politicians and media. This has been radicalized from both sides equally. I think she probably has good reasons for not trusting the system.




Both sides troll.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 4, 2021)

More “Both Sides” bullshit.

trump beat in 2020, NoMore Bullshit


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4816519
> 
> Both sides troll.


 I knew you couldent resist being special. Would ya feel better If I said you were right? Is that what ya need? That's cute and flattering but it wont fix what ails you. Your ego is massively invested in Division and the desire to be right above all else. Actually even if right you will hunt for a new adversary as you will never be satisfied, healed. 

Good Luck


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 4, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> I knew you couldent resist being special. Would ya feel better If I said you were right? Is that what ya need? That's cute and flattering but it wont fix what ails you. Your ego is massively invested in Division and the desire to be right above all else. Actually even if right you will hunt for a new adversary as you will never be satisfied, healed.
> 
> Good Luck


Eat a bag of dicks troll.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Eat a bag of dicks troll.


So you are lonely and desire negative attention? You so evil, feel better? Glad to help.

Good Luck


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> I knew you couldent resist being special. Would ya feel better If I said you were right? Is that what ya need? That's cute and flattering but it wont fix what ails you. Your ego is massively invested in Division and the desire to be right above all else. Actually even if right you will hunt for a new adversary as you will never be satisfied, healed.
> 
> Good Luck


Id feel better if you understood that 'both sides' is disingenuous I geuss.

And even if you have to push that nonsense to get those dimes, you are telling your family at the very least to make sure that they are safe from the propaganda that trolls like yourself push. This shit is generating false cover for some very dangerous attacks on our citizens.

I don't want us to be divided. There is no reason for it, we need 100% of our population to have the ability to thrive for our societies to be able to do the best they can. That is why this is not a 'both sides' issue, only one party is still actively fighting that reality. 

And they are conning a large portion of our citizens to keep them in power.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 4, 2021)

I would like to point out that at no point did I start this sharing of perspective with insults. This is imperative when addressing the important problem of vaccine acceptance. All perspectives and data should be shared and open. Honesty is also needed with out political garbage. Real people are being harmed and real lives being damaged. Instead of attacking and pointing you might see the value in knowing where the fear and complications come from. 

If that was too much read your own insults and know they are projections. 

Good Luck


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> I would like to point out that at no point did I start this sharing of perspective with insults. This is imperative when addressing the important problem of vaccine acceptance. All perspectives and data should be shared and open. Honesty is also needed with out political garbage. Real people are being harmed and real lives being damaged.


It insults our intelligence to spread the dangerous lies that is in the 'both sides' propaganda.

Which data? And "All perspectives" being shared is just bullshit. Nobody is stopping the quacks from saying what they want. But that doesn't mean that they have any actual credibility. The only political nonsense is when people do what you did and 'both sides' it like we should just ignore that only one side is actively pushing lies and propaganda. 

Pointing this out is not insulting you.



grass_fish said:


> Instead of attacking and pointing you might see the value in knowing where the fear and complications come from.


It comes form the fact that a dangerous virus is running rampant through our populations and foreign nations have militarized trolls to spread the nonsense you come here and push. 



grass_fish said:


> If that was too much read your own insults and know they are projections.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> foreign nations have militarized trolls to spread the nonsense you come here and push.


Soooo, you have been co opted into a conspiracy theory that I am paid by or militarized by foreign governments??? WOW! Laughing out Loud. You sure are extra special. Gota love you though. Keep on keeping on.

Good luck, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 4, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Soooo, you have been co opted into a conspiracy theory that I am paid by or militarized by foreign governments??? WOW! Laughing out Loud. You sure are extra special. Gota love you though. Keep on keeping on.
> 
> Good luck, thanks for the laugh.


How did you avoid indoctrination? Help your countrymen understand.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> How did you avoid indoctrination? Help your countrymen understand.


I watched Dodge Ram commercials. 



 Shh dont tell.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 4, 2021)

People who could care less about the people of any country are abusing this otherwise easy to manage situation and turning it into an attack on all things rational. I am so surprised that more people watching their neighbors suffer have not fought for reason vs cronyism. Large corps stay open while regular stores are slammed shut . 600.00 wont heal this mess and retroactive money wont fix the damage. Closing stores never helped. Retro money wont un rape a little girl.

I can wear a paper mask and pile into Costco in canada or the united states. If your little corner store is opened in many parts of the countries you are attacked. Even if I wear a mask and the numbers in your store are low your store is shut down. This does not help at all and builds fear and hysteria.

That also creates distrust and pushes people into crazy crazy ideas. Right now the damage from this forced lock-down is doing real damage to innocent people. Right now that damage is not stopping Covid. If they wanted to "stop" Covid they would have given you a different mask.
no conspiracy just common sense.





Forgot to mention Borat did not tell me to use common sense. Any one or group willing to harm children deserves death by rusty spoon, just my opinion.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 4, 2021)

Sorry to break it to you, the earth is round like a ball.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 4, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> I watched Dodge Ram commercials.
> 
> 
> 
> Shh dont tell.



Poor Paul didn't get to voice his opinion on the russia exxon deal. Perhaps you wouldn't have seen a Gas Guzzling Ad.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Sorry to break it to you, the earth is round like a ball.


That's a nice opinion; however I suggest you prove it. This is so you don’t get left out. Just take your phone with you and start running for-u-st. Maybe bring Charles with you so your make up is perfect the entire time. Remember it was the governments of the world that kept that round conspiracy theory crushed for a long long time. A nut job let the cat out of the bag and today we know the conspiracy of the planet being round to be a truth. So either you are wrong or you are wrong, win win situation. 

Have fun with that.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 4, 2021)

The kern county boys were right and wrong about alot, cringe at times. However they were and are right about the miss use of lock downs and the formats used to manage this mess. They are continually right about the damage to children and families across many countries. Brutal and destructive overlords pissing on the lives of the "little people". It backfired at the capital ( takes two to tango) and it will backfire again. The people who suffer are the normal good people following the rules. 




To be clear I use masks, I own the kind of mask that actually stops viruses and I use social distancing. I was alerted before most about the first mutations and bought equipment then. Real equipment, when everyone was told to not buy masks.

Good Luck


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 5, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Soooo, you have been co opted into a conspiracy theory that I am paid by or militarized by foreign governments??? WOW! Laughing out Loud. You sure are extra special. Gota love you though. Keep on keeping on.
> 
> Good luck, thanks for the laugh.


So you push their manufactured lies for yourself?

That just makes you a useful idiot.



grass_fish said:


> That's a nice opinion; however I suggest you prove it. This is so you don’t get left out. Just take your phone with you and start running for-u-st. Maybe bring Charles with you so your make up is perfect the entire time. Remember it was the governments of the world that kept that round conspiracy theory crushed for a long long time. A nut job let the cat out of the bag and today we know the conspiracy of the planet being round to be a truth. So either you are wrong or you are wrong, win win situation.
> 
> Have fun with that.


You are a flat earther?



You are just a mess if you are not a paid troll.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 5, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> It'll be long gone by then. It's going to be a hell of a problem for a few months, but that's about it.
> 
> By September when the NFL season starts, it won't be a problem.


Yeah. That didn't age well AT ALL, did it?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2021)

Fuck Paul Harvey, self righteous asshole


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 5, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Soooo, you have been co opted into a conspiracy theory that I am paid by or militarized by foreign governments??? WOW! Laughing out Loud. You sure are extra special. Gota love you though. Keep on keeping on.
> 
> Good luck, thanks for the laugh.


I thought about it. 

If you are not a paid troll cat fishing us with the propaganda and trying to 'both sides' everything so that people get sick of defending against the big lies and the hate mongers behind your spam get to creep back into relevance, I am willing to have a conversation with you. And apologize to you for dismissing you as another paid troll.

So let's reset. I will take you for your word as what you say you are. But you need to be a real person and not just a personality that is identical to what a paid foreign troll would respond with.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2021)

How ironic, a trolling fish. 

Does anyone else get the feeling when the troll says “good luck”, he/she doesn’t mean it?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I thought about it.
> 
> If you are not a paid troll cat fishing us with the propaganda and trying to 'both sides' everything so that people get sick of defending against the big lies and the hate mongers behind your spam get to creep back into relevance, I am willing to have a conversation with you. And apologize to you for dismissing you as another paid troll.
> 
> So let's reset. I will take you for your word as what you say you are. But you need to be a real person and not just a personality that is identical to what a paid foreign troll would respond with.


If only my ex-wives had your patience.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 5, 2021)

Please try and grasp I am sure of the power of division and its use. Please understand I have spent 28 years traveling between the united states and canada working for the government, managing their failures . Usually quit a few lawyers involved and usually I get attacked for trying to actually help the victim.

As for my status in your world: I am a nobody and you are not important enough to be bothered by paid trolls. That would be ego talking up your anger.

I do however take responsibility for disliking your Bully tactics and your troll tactics. It is ironic and quite common for the oppressed to become bully's. Couldn't help but apply some personal ego/justice. You are acting just like the troll you pretend into existence, ego again. 

I know of a woman who was molested as a child who then went on to become a social worker, who then raped a child in care, the child was paid out therefore the Canadian government turned a molested child that was molested by a molestation victim into a prostitute, by definition. I was attacked by a law firm for even suggesting I tell anyone about this. I attempted to help children the Canadain Gov were destroying for "saved" funds. Ask an accountant, saved funds are worth more than earned funds. The "killing kids for cash" program is alive and well in canad and the US. The female social worker that molested a child was never charged and instead protected, today they mandate she only work with groups of kids. If a man did what she did he would be in jail for 14 years. This was a white chick in a aboriginal office.

If you have enough money I can show you how ugly the real world you are spoon fed, Is. The Kern county guys should be watched becasue they proved even doctors make mistakes but not completely. Some of what they said was real, right, and correct. You cant just throw them away with another propaganda line form and news network. I wish it was that easy and clean. I wish people were smart enough or willing to see the truth. So often the nut bar has many truths and are destroyed for trying to share.

Good Luck can mean either good luck or the opposite, its a mirror. Ask yourself what you see. Most people are not all bad, you included.





Now imagine what its like being the shooter but not being able to protect the child in this clip. 



I'm not a killer type but that is how the character in this clip functions. In my mind death to the offenders i know of would be a gift to them. Right now a law firm is turning as many molested or tortured children in canada into prostitutes with a class action suit. Guess who will pay for the legalizing of this massive harm? The tax payer, for years and years to come. The molesters will walk away with a pension. If my family could ever be safe enough I would make the names and addresses of the offenders public, that's justice.

If i did tell the truth and share names they would label me as you have and let you do the rest.

Hey do me a favor join the Pornhub petition or join Plan usa or canada and help young girls all over this planet that are pushed into marriage at crazy young ages. Every time I piss you off or make you mad, go actually help a kid.









Sign the Petition


Shut Down Pornhub and Hold Its Executives Accountable for Aiding Trafficking




www.change.org




https://www.planusa.org/ This one is a big deal and very helpful, maybe ask why they dont help western children, maybe that will change.

Seriously, Good Luck, currently the only reason some of us dont have this stupid virus.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 5, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Please try and grasp I am sure of the power of division and its use. Please understand I have spent 28 years traveling between the united states and canada working for the government, managing their failures . Usually quit a few lawyers involved and usually I get attacked for trying to actually help the victim.
> 
> As for my status in your world: I am a nobody and you are not important enough to be bothered by paid trolls. That would be ego talking up your anger.
> 
> ...


So that is a no, you can't be real.


----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> I can wear a paper mask and pile into Costco in canada or the united states. If your little corner store is opened in many parts of the countries you are attacked. Even if I wear a mask and the numbers in your store are low your store is shut down. This does not help at all and builds fear and hysteria.
> 
> That also creates distrust and pushes people into crazy crazy ideas. Right now the damage from this forced lock-down is doing real damage to innocent people. Right now that damage is not stopping Covid. If they wanted to "stop" Covid they would have given you a different mask.
> no conspiracy just common sense.


Somehow I was left out of notifications, stumbled in it again, forgive me if I missed some of the finer points.

You do realize the reason the governments did not want people to wear medical grade masks, especially N-95 ones was because the medical community was already short of masks 'real' masks and competing with the general public for them would be a recipe for disaster? It would have been advantageous to have people wearing cloth masks at the time but the idea of them did not take off until medical people had to make their own.

So why has the government not given people adequate protection if they want to stop the spread? Because there is not enough being made for the general public to use. You seem quite intelligent, how did this little detail escape you?



> Right now a law firm is turning as many molested or tortured children in canada into prostitutes with a class action suit. Guess who will pay for the legalizing of this massive harm? The tax payer, for years and years to come.





> the child was paid out therefore the Canadian government turned a molested child that was molested by a molestation victim into a prostitute, by definition.


So the Canadian government paid the child beforehand? So any victim that gets compensated afterward is a prostitute? Sorry, you are in troll territory now. Why not blame the child for enticing the person in doing it? After all, prostitutes advertise their services, otherwise they would have no clientele. The children were advertising? You are a sick puppy. Or a troll. 

Quit embarrassing my country.


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2021)

So there is a little good news nationwide. Cases are down 16%, hospitalizations down 15% and deaths down 8%. But on the local level I saw where Panama City had the 2nd highest rate of infection in the county. Guess who won't be going to PC any time soon.

PANAMA CITY, Fla. (WMBB) — The New York Times ranked Panama City second in the nation for new coronavirus cases this week.
The paper tracks cases nationwide on their website.
In the last two weeks Panama City was in the top 10 and at times number two in the nation on a per capita basis for the highest amount of new average daily cases for the last two weeks. The number is based on the amount of new cases per 100,000 people.
There have been nearly 3,000 new cases in the last two weeks with nearly 110 new cases every day.

I guess it's fluid, cause in the actual NYT story PC is down to 6th.









Monitoring the Coronavirus Outbreak in Metro Areas Across the U.S. (Published 2020)


In many places across the U.S., cases and deaths appear to have peaked or are starting to flatten. But there is a lot of regional variation.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> You are wrong about masks. Glad to disagree and leave it at that. Proof will just force you to dig in and deal with the fact you have been played. Do you really think the government wants to tell the truth? You really need a gas mask with filters to protect yourself from the virus. People would panic and the crazies would pour out ready for a gun fight. People would panic. It would be just as easy to produce gas masks with filters as it was to make other masks. Note the points the Canadian Prepper made long before this bull came down. Look up his mask videos.
> 
> As for children being molested by the vast number of people in positions of caring with know trauma issues: No, and the semantics of prostitution is not the depravity that I am pointing out. That's you. I am pointing out that the state or country that pays a child without forcing accountability all the way up the chain are pissing away the real damage. They cheapen this horror and the value of that child's life with a quick quiet payment. Just so you know after the kid signs for the cash in turn for their molestation they also sign a Non disclosure agreement that means they can't say shit afterwards. In other words after they are raped they are payed and told to shut up. You hated trump for doing this to prostitutes but social workers get a pass.
> 
> ...


Wrong about masks in what way? You say leave it at that and then go off misdirecting to uphold your claim. I will not leave it at that, An as I spent ten years in a hospital and used a N-95 mask around infectious patients I kind of know a thing or two about it. I also know that the masks were in short supply even without Trump cutting off Canada's normal shipments.

As far as being a prostitute, I guess I was signing a NDA. Ibarely made it through one day of mediation, I was told my case would have been a two week trial. And no, I am no dipshit, I said don't embarks my Canada with your trolling. I never said you were not, I just do not care for your cheapening the country with your trolling.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 5, 2021)

printer said:


> Wrong about masks in what way? You say leave it at that and then go off misdirecting to uphold your claim. I will not leave it at that, An as I spent ten years in a hospital and used a N-95 mask around infectious patients I kind of know a thing or two about it. I also know that the masks were in short supply even without Trump cutting off Canada's normal shipments.
> 
> As far as being a prostitute, I guess I was signing a NDA. Ibarely made it through one day of mediation, I was told my case would have been a two week trial. And no, I am no dipshit, I said don't embarks my Canada with your trolling. I never said you were not, I just do not care for your cheapening the country with your trolling.






 the video I was pointing out. Also my thought and experience. I have also worked in hospitals. I was a part of the union for some time. I would be called when they could not manage a difficult child from a behaviour stand point. Turns out I a non Doctor had to point out that youth forensics had been supporting a doctors failure to listen to his patient. Turns out the patient had a diabetic response to the forced medication.









Diabetes insipidus - Symptoms and causes







www.mayoclinic.org





In this case the perfectly normal girl has permanent kidney damage and to get rid of her they sabotaged her self actuated sobriety. When they sent her off to emergency psyc. the doctor on at the time was pissed as she had four male staff holding down a girl who had no psyc issue warranting the action. While held down she was traumatized and was screaming / reliving verbally out loud what her foster father ( a doctor who was never charged) did to her. Turns out the label of "crazy" was needed to subvert her will and value. The doctor was shut up and MCFD got their way. Youth forensics mcfd and the rcy all pushed her on the street, alone. She called me and apologized for having to prostitute herself to survive. She does not have the cognitive ability and is now on Heroin. Yet people look at street people not aware of what happens. Tell ya what you come to B.C I can introduce her to you. Maybe you can help. I was attacked for threatening to tell the truth. I have documentation to prove it. Recordings of meeting where youth forensics would scream and yell demanding that I force her to take pills that I begged them to stop. Have proof of my lawyer sending youth forensics a cease and desist order that had them running away. Pretty hard to get forensics to leave any table. They were trying to use my agreement with MCFD allowing a harm reduction program, against me. The girl was allowed to smoke weed at home so she was not on the street. This eventually pulled the bad influences out of her life and she was able to get clean on her own accord. A program that mcfd was a part of until the government told them to pull away as weed was about to be legalized with restrictions that would cause liability. That pull away showed up in the news like in Manitoba (https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/foster-home-operator-says-drug-use-improper-discipline-allegations-false-and-intended-only-to-embarrass-1.4704282). When I acted to protect her rights in court the court squashed her right for a Gladue. I called and was able to get help from Anisha White from the Gladue society. In the end the "crown" told me "i " would get my gladue another day. To this day if you ask anyone in power at mcfd they will find she is in a wonderful private program in vancouver bc and they will pass on your interest to connect with her, she will never call becasue she is really on the street in victoria B.C doing Heroin. or they are hiding her in a unit at the jubilee hospital.






They begged me to help this girl and when I succeeded they tried everything they could to harm myself and my name. This is just one of many cases I dealt with. I have recordings of the rcy disingenuously asking the mcfd rep to keep the girl safe. I have the same tape showing the social worker being forced to take the case she did not want to take. her supervisor threatened her, forced her. I went to my MLA who is a friend of the family. I was one of three other complaints. Nothing was done other than I was threatened. 

You have no clue how the system truly works or how depraved it truly is. 

Honestly you might want to look into what the "crazy" people say, alot of buried truth on the street.


----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> the video I was pointing out. Also my thought and experience. I have also worked in hospitals. I was a part of the union for some time. I would be called when they could not manage a difficult child from a behaviour stand point. Turns out I a non Doctor had to point out that youth forensics had been supporting a doctors failure to listen to his patient. Turns out the patient had a diabetic response to the forced medication.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which all has what to do with the pandemic? Guess what, life sucks when you have little power. Don't care to watch you vids as they are not related to the topic. You have an axe to grind, great. Start a thread of your own and take it wherever you want. But getting pissy with the guys here because life is unfair in your neck of the woods will not get you far. I fought institutions, unions, bureaucracies, doctors, lawyers, I have a story that a reporter for human rights and health just could not believe really happened. Can't tell it as the deck was stacked against me and I signed a NDA for a pittance. Why? The mediator said arbitrators get picked because they split the difference, you get half a loaf or just lose half a loaf. Had Human Rights Commission yanked out from under my feet by a judge's ruling on another case. So yeah, life can suck, it is hard to do something against people in an organization that has a couple billion dollar budget. Back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> So there is a little good news nationwide. Cases are down 16%, hospitalizations down 15% and deaths down 8%. But on the local level I saw where Panama City had the 2nd highest rate of infection in the county. Guess who won't be going to PC any time soon.
> 
> PANAMA CITY, Fla. (WMBB) — The New York Times ranked Panama City second in the nation for new coronavirus cases this week.
> The paper tracks cases nationwide on their website.
> ...


I have been following the numbers on , https://covidtracking.com/data . I am pleasantly surprised the hospitalized number went down as it did but the deaths broke the 5,000 mark.

February 4, 2021446,1345,212

Which makes sense as deaths are delayed from admissions. Got over the Thanksgiving/Christmas hump. The scary part is the new more infectious strains that are suppose to be dominant in March. We did a severe lock down where I live to get our numbers down. We are running a marathon and I am guessing we are only at the half way mark yet.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 5, 2021)

printer said:


> Which all has what to do with the pandemic? Guess what, life sucks when you have little power. Don't care to watch you vids as they are not related to the topic. You have an axe to grind, great. Start a thread of your own and take it wherever you want. But getting pissy with the guys here because life is unfair in your neck of the woods will not get you far. I fought institutions, unions, bureaucracies, doctors, lawyers, I have a story that a reporter for human rights and health just could not believe really happened. Can't tell it as the deck was stacked against me and I signed a NDA for a pittance. Why? The mediator said arbitrators get picked because they split the difference, you get half a loaf or just lose half a loaf. Had Human Rights Commission yanked out from under my feet by a judge's ruling on another case. So yeah, life can suck, it is hard to do something against people in an organization that has a couple billion dollar budget. Back to our regularly scheduled program.





printer said:


> Which all has what to do with the pandemic? Guess what, life sucks when you have little power. Don't care to watch you vids as they are not related to the topic. You have an axe to grind, great. Start a thread of your own and take it wherever you want. But getting pissy with the guys here because life is unfair in your neck of the woods will not get you far. I fought institutions, unions, bureaucracies, doctors, lawyers, I have a story that a reporter for human rights and health just could not believe really happened. Can't tell it as the deck was stacked against me and I signed a NDA for a pittance. Why? The mediator said arbitrators get picked because they split the difference, you get half a loaf or just lose half a loaf. Had Human Rights Commission yanked out from under my feet by a judge's ruling on another case. So yeah, life can suck, it is hard to do something against people in an organization that has a couple billion dollar budget. Back to our regularly scheduled program.



This was from you: 
"You do realize the reason the governments did not want people to wear medical grade masks, especially N-95 ones was because the medical community was already short of masks 'real' masks and competing with the general public for them would be a recipe for disaster? It would have been advantageous to have people wearing cloth masks at the time but the idea of them did not take off until medical people had to make their own.

So why has the government not given people adequate protection if they want to stop the spread? Because there is not enough being made for the general public to use. You seem quite intelligent, how did this little detail escape you? " watch the video.

You are wrong.


----------



## Justlove growing (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank god I live in Tasmania Australia we seem to have done a fair job compared to the rest of the world stay safe everyone


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 5, 2021)

printer said:


> Which all has what to do with the pandemic?


Good point. Too much to read and or watch when you could be pretending everything is the way the news tells you it is. Easy to piss it away becasue otherwise the work to get real justice or truth is not worth it. The fact is the bullshit the government feeds you is just that, especially in canada. My point is I am not a troll or a weak run along. I have fought and still fight. I have worked in this system and the American system for 28 years and know how the structure bullshit works.

So when you say I am full of it you are wrong. The assumptions people are fed by the media are pure bullshit. Both the left and right. You want a side and someone to spoon feed you comfort, there is no comfort and the truth is the last thing you want to hear. If you ever decide you want the actual truth it starts at the IMF and you can even find youtube videos where they say accountability for their actions on Canada or the US are not their problem. They show in cute writing on their website exactly what they intend the countries do and how to do it. Government and "sides/ teams" are a distraction for weak people who dont want to spend the time to get the truth.

Democrat or republican means nothing, Fox or CNN means nothing. I cant believe how brain dead people are. label each other and let the freaks walk all over you while you crush one another in the process. Covid lock downs are a military approach for control. Not a solution for a virus. The same as counter attack programs used to manage drunk drivers. In Canada when A cop pulls you over for cellphone or drinking and driving offense it starts as a insurance funded program and the cop is working for the insurance company, a monopoly in BC Canada. So when the cop working for the insurance company breaks the law and subverts your rights he would have to call himself on himself to stop that illegal action he is performing for the insurance company. So when he stops you and you have not been drinking but harasses you and stops you and detains you, he is breaking the law and pissing away your rights. You dont want to look like a tinfoil hat guy so you roll over like a bitch and piss away one of your remaining Canadian rights.

Same with Covid. closing some stores, small stores is fine becasue you believe they are some how more infectious than Costco. Really sport??? You want to make that argument? If everyone was wearing a proper mask as pointed out on that video the virus would die down. What about animals?? Oh boy this just got complicated didn't it? Even with a vaccine animals will still maintain the virus as it can mutate and come back again. Use your brain.

The bull you are fed comes from the same idiots who lie and cover up rape and damage to the most vulnerable in our society, yet you believe them now cuz ???

WOW!!


----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Covid lock downs are a military approach for control. Not a solution for a virus.


No, it is just a tool to keep the sick from overwhelming the health system. We went from the mid teens in positive tests to under 4%. And the government would rather have had business up and running but things were starting to get out of hand. I would love for them to close the borders to only essential traffic. The virus does not care one bit of your control theories.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If only my ex-wives had your patience.


It's reached the limit. 

I find what this troll says as offensive as anything UB has ever said. 

And is far more dangerous.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 5, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Good point. Too much to read and or watch when you could be pretending everything is the way the news tells you it is. Easy to piss it away becasue otherwise the work to get real justice or truth is not worth it. The fact is the bullshit the government feeds you is just that, especially in canada. My point is I am not a troll or a weak run along. I have fought and still fight. I have worked in this system and the American system for 28 years and know how the structure bullshit works.
> 
> So when you say I am full of it you are wrong. The assumptions people are fed by the media are pure bullshit. Both the left and right. You want a side and someone to spoon feed you comfort, there is no comfort and the truth is the last thing you want to hear. If you ever decide you want the actual truth it starts at the IMF and you can even find youtube videos where they say accountability for their actions on Canada or the US are not their problem. They show in cute writing on their website exactly what they intend the countries do and how to do it. Government and "sides/ teams" are a distraction for weak people who dont want to spend the time to get the truth.
> 
> ...


that right there, that's a large stinky pile of crap.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 5, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It's reached the limit.
> 
> I find what this troll says as offensive as anything UB has ever said.
> 
> And is far more dangerous.


What has UB ever said that was offensive?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 5, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Good point. Too much to read and or watch when you could be pretending everything is the way the news tells you it is. Easy to piss it away becasue otherwise the work to get real justice or truth is not worth it. The fact is the bullshit the government feeds you is just that, especially in canada. My point is I am not a troll or a weak run along. I have fought and still fight. I have worked in this system and the American system for 28 years and know how the structure bullshit works.
> 
> So when you say I am full of it you are wrong. The assumptions people are fed by the media are pure bullshit. Both the left and right. You want a side and someone to spoon feed you comfort, there is no comfort and the truth is the last thing you want to hear. If you ever decide you want the actual truth it starts at the IMF and you can even find youtube videos where they say accountability for their actions on Canada or the US are not their problem. They show in cute writing on their website exactly what they intend the countries do and how to do it. Government and "sides/ teams" are a distraction for weak people who dont want to spend the time to get the truth.
> 
> ...


Hmm, so it's a right that you drive on the Queens highway. It's a privilege here so the need to be careful can be lifesaving.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 5, 2021)

I get it and know what they are doing. It is actually the reduction of spray and the distance it travels that is mitigated with a N95.

Still does not stop mutations harboring in animals. This has already happened in the uk.

Still does not cover the conflict of interest around vaccines with zero accountability to the companies who sell them.

Keeping Costco open and destroying small business families is not a benefit in any way. Not towards Covid management or management of the potential outcomes. The outcome is more people to coopt Trump and storm whatever location they have been directed. More people to protest and call the Rebel news. These people are left in the cold with no other option, and for a reason, not by accident.

There is no good reason that is backed by real science that states Costco is safer for people to walk in. People pile in and don’t social distance. In the beginning the Costco restaurant was open while small independents were forced to close. Force causes hysteria and distrust. It would have been cheaper to push for delivery systems to support businesses and get a better level of management. 

The reason Canada had such a rush of immigrants, border crossing, was not to make us feel special, or to actually help people. The reason is we have a serious population problem. We broke all the rules and did not manage it correctly. Canadian citizens were hurt and harmed in the process, for years now. Any talk about it is squashed or labeled. Children have been harmed (more girls molested) and the management of people who are coming in as well as the people already here has been criminal. Boomers are on the way out and we need a class willing to work for less. Canada has a serious population issue.

I can’t prove the intent for this but the finance minister on cbc was clear, she is spending us to the point that we are keeping up with the rest of the massive deficits. Crazy high as fast as she can spend. I am sure they are very concerned about how that will hurt you and the value of your dollar. So sure they care.

If the country was locked down and Justin did not return the sick troops home from China we could have used the proper masks and hunkered down as a country for a year or two. We have enough resources and could have remained mostly managed at very low levels.

If people were handed gas masks without a plan and told everything would be fine, yeah it would have been an all-out panic. Idiots in power didn’t want to lose face so they wait until the liability could be used as an excuse. The entire process has zero concern for you your safety or the health or well-being of the working or business class.

In the end the control part is a side effect of the power they have under this emergency status. Now any spending, taxes, or structure changes can happen quickly and easily. That is what we call a dick tater ship.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 5, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> In the end the control part is a side effect of the power they have under this emergency status. Now any spending, taxes, or structure changes can happen quickly and easily. That is what we call a dick tater ship.


Who is this dictator that wants to provide for the common good?


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Hmm, so it's a right that you drive on the Queens highway. It's a privilege here so the need to be careful can be lifesaving.


Blocking traffic with construction equipment during morning rush hour to use the opportunity to give out tickets. You see the "construction" was not shared and no one was aware they were going to be made late for work or for an interview or doctors appointment. In the back of the dump truck was a cop with a scope and as the poor fools called or texted at a stand still the tickets rolled out. That is illegal. When a cop walks out into traffic to sneak up on people looking through windows it can cause an accident. It does not matter who does it, its illegal. Its also weak as a format. 

As a related component, cops are now hurting for tickets and are reaching. They pull over anyone they can to try and rack up a bill. Now out of desperation they will pump anyone they pull over with any test they can use. I have encountered it first hand. pulled me over for zero reason, lied to me and pulled the usual bullshit. Ran every test like a desperate boy scout.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Who is this dictator that wants to provide for the common good?


All of them, they are useful idiots. Helping people help themselves does not need a dictator. Only a dictator needs a dictator.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 5, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Blocking traffic with construction equipment during morning rush hour to use the opportunity to give out tickets. You see the "construction" was not shared and no one was aware they were going to be made late for work or for an interview or doctors appointment. In the back of the dump truck was a cop with a scope and as the poor fools called or texted at a stand still the tickets rolled out. That is illegal. When a cop walks out into traffic to sneak up on people looking through windows it can cause an accident. It does not matter who does it, its illegal. Its also weak as a format.
> 
> As a related component, cops are now hurting for tickets and are reaching. They pull over anyone they can to try and rack up a bill. Now out of desperation they will pump anyone they pull over with any test they can use. I have encountered it first hand. pulled me over for zero reason, lied to me and pulled the usual bullshit. Ran every test like a desperate boy scout.


Zero reason, I understand.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 5, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> I get it and know what they are doing. It is actually the reduction of spray and the distance it travels that is mitigated with a N95.
> 
> Still does not stop mutations harboring in animals. This has already happened in the uk.
> 
> ...


'Zero accountability' is bullshit. Just thought I would point that out bullshit statement that I noticed before the rest of your verbal brute force trolling turned me off of reading it all.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 5, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> 'Zero accountability' is bullshit. Just thought I would point that out bullshit statement that I noticed before the rest of your verbal brute force trolling turned me off of reading it all.







The accountability at best is the government takes some of that public cash and gives it to you to "fix" the problem. Sorry about your family member or kid. Does this make ya happy?? Run along now. This is the same reason they cant force a vaccine it in normal times. It is always a risk. 






Canad has prepared ahead of time with money at the ready. 



 You might enjoy this. Justin has a big sweaty wad of money for anyone with a dead loved one . Don't mistake your position in this situation.


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Zero reason, I understand.


Here is the real answer, the queens highway only apply s the rules to commerce. Shh lets not bore everyone with the difference of traveling and commerce. Happy now?


----------



## grass_fish (Feb 5, 2021)

The point is trusting the news for your opinion harms everyone. Use your head and know the government could care less about you. They will lie to you as a rule. Take care of you. Dare you to actually look into the reality of the structure you live in. I can prove for days every point I make, you spit out cnn garbage and wait for a sticker. 

All that crap said sorry I dont back down. No one was willing to discuss anything and never through messages. 

Good luck


----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2021)

Well that was rather odd, wasn't it?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> The accountability at best is the government takes some of that public cash and gives it to you to "fix" the problem. Sorry about your family member or kid. Does this make ya happy?? Run along now. This is the same reason they cant force a vaccine it in normal times. It is always a risk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?

How does any of that have anything to do with your big lie that businesses don't have any accountability? 



grass_fish said:


> The point is trusting the news for your opinion harms everyone.


False. Believing the nonsense trolling propaganda that you like to push is what is harming everyone. If everyone that is caught up in the vicious cycle of disinformation that you pretend like you believe actually instead listened to the actual news and scientists working to stop this virus we would not have over 440k people dead of it.





grass_fish said:


> Use your head and know the government could care less about you. They will lie to you as a rule. Take care of you. Dare you to actually look into the reality of the structure you live in. I can prove for days every point I make, you spit out cnn garbage and wait for a sticker.
> 
> All that crap said sorry I dont back down. No one was willing to discuss anything and never through messages.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> Blocking traffic with construction equipment during morning rush hour to use the opportunity to give out tickets. You see the "construction" was not shared and no one was aware they were going to be made late for work or for an interview or doctors appointment. In the back of the dump truck was a cop with a scope and as the poor fools called or texted at a stand still the tickets rolled out. That is illegal. When a cop walks out into traffic to sneak up on people looking through windows it can cause an accident. It does not matter who does it, its illegal. Its also weak as a format.
> 
> As a related component, cops are now hurting for tickets and are reaching. They pull over anyone they can to try and rack up a bill. Now out of desperation they will pump anyone they pull over with any test they can use. I have encountered it first hand. pulled me over for zero reason, lied to me and pulled the usual bullshit. Ran every test like a desperate boy scout.


they have to give you 'cause' for pulling you over..what did he say was the cause?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> How does any of that have anything to do with your big lie that businesses don't have any accountability?
> 
> ...


i dunno..you might be losing your favorite nemesis here..giving back his SAG membership? a first sign of suicide..giving everything away.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 6, 2021)

I feel so terrible that righties have so many troubles


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i dunno..you might be losing your favorite nemesis here..giving back his SAG membership? a first sign of suicide..giving everything away.


Im incredibly ok with the loss of 'nemesis' in our political system. Get a bunch of hyper competent people voted into office to replace them that represent and understand the particular needs and ways to efficiently increase the standard of living for everyone.

I am sick of incompetence that these political personality (Ron Paul, Cruz, Kennedy, at least 61 house members) click bait trolls bring to the table. Citizens need to understand what is going on and using actual factual information and vote for the best candidates and not allowing the big lies to be used by politicians to keep power in the hands of the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only demographic.


----------



## printer (Feb 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> they have to give you 'cause' for pulling you over..what did he say was the cause?


Most likely speeding. The cops did it here also, mind you it was a real construction zone that had a reduced speed. Just like the lady on my street complaining of the noise of construction when a neighbor had his house expanded. "How dare they bother me? They house was fine the way it was."


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2021)

I got my KN95 masks in the black color. They are really awesome. They fit very snug and are super comfy. I like the way they look like a teepee shape . that shape allows a nice tawnt solid shape that stays off of my mouth at all times so that when I talk no material touches my lips. it’s a solid well made durable and thick mask because it actually suctions up to my face like a medical grade N95 does. I feel a lot safer wearing it then the other masks now with the new variants out there . It is a 10 pack for like $34 on Amazon .


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got my KN95 masks in the black color. They are really awesome. They fit very snug and are super comfy. I like the way they look like a teepee shape . that shape allows a nice tawnt solid shape that stays off of my mouth at all times so that when I talk no material touches my lips. it’s a solid well made durable and thick mask because it actually suctions up to my face like a medical grade N95 does. I feel a lot safer wearing it then the other masks now with the new variants out there . It is a 10 pack for like $34 on Amazon .


I need to buy better masks. But I'm sporting a pandemic beard. Will have to shave to get that good seal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> I need to buy better masks. But I'm sporting a pandemic beard. Will have to shave to get that good seal.


What’s a pandemic beard?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4818979


I would love to see a vaccine game for healthcare workers that have been providing direct patient care since the beginning . I am going to try to get an appointment fora vaccine on my birthday in March . The day the pandemic was officially declared . What a year.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

printer said:


> Well that was rather odd, wasn't it?


This comes to my fucked up mind
Awesome movie/person
RIP Hunter


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s a pandemic beard?


Think, ZZ Top


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

One more


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s a pandemic beard?


It's a beard grown when you don't give a fuck about how you look, because you know your about to die soon & don't bother to shave
I haven't shaved since March (my wife hates it  )


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Think, ZZ Top
> 
> View attachment 4819175


Lol! That’s repulsive . It looks like a rusted Brillo pad.


----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2021)

*UK says COVID-19 booster and annual vaccinations very probable*
A COVID-19 booster in the autumn and then annual vaccinations are very probable, Britain’s vaccine deployment minister said on Sunday as countries race to administer injections in the face of new variants. 

“We see very much probably an annual or a booster in the autumn and then an annual (vaccination), in the way we do with flu vaccinations where you look at what variant of virus is spreading around the world,” Nadhim Zahawi told the BBC’s Andrew Marr Show. 








UK says COVID-19 booster and annual vaccinations very probable


A COVID-19 booster in the autumn and then annual vaccinations are very probable, Britain's vaccine deployment minister said on Sunday as countries race to administer injections in the face of new variants.




www.reuters.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2021)

Coronavirus Mutations In Boston Patient May Hold Clues To Variant Origins :









Extraordinary Patient Offers Surprising Clues To Origins Of Coronavirus Variants


Scientists are looking at a possible link between the mutations in the U.K. and South Africa — and those in a patient in Boston who had living, growing virus in his body for five months.




www.npr.org


----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Coronavirus Mutations In Boston Patient May Hold Clues To Variant Origins :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a good thing they decided to sequence the blood samples.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2021)

Ron Wright, GOP congressman, dies following Covid diagnosis - CNNPolitics 

*GOP Rep. Ron Wright dies following Covid diagnosis*


Washington (CNN)Republican Rep. Ron Wright of Texas has died, his congressional office announced in a statement Monday, saying that he had been admitted to the hospital after contracting Covid-19.

"Congressman Ron Wright passed away peacefully at the age of 67 on Feb. 7, 2021. His wife Susan was by his side and he is now in the presence of their Lord and Savior," the statement read. "For the previous two weeks, Ron and Susan had been admitted to Baylor Hospital in Dallas after contracting COVID-19."
Wright is the first sitting member of Congress to die after contracting Covid. In December, Congressman-elect Luke Letlow died after being diagnosed with the disease.
Wright's congressional office announced that he had tested positive for Covid-19 on January 21 with the congressman saying at the time in a statement, "I am experiencing minor symptoms, but overall, I feel okay and will continue working for the people of the 6th District from home this week."
House GOP Leader Kevin McCarthy said in a statement Monday, "Our hearts are heavy with the news of Ron's passing. Judy and I send our heartfelt prayers to Susan and their children during this very difficult time."
"Ron Wright was a fighter who passionately served his constituents, Texas, and America," McCarthy said.
House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, a California Democrat, also issued a statement with condolences to Wright's family and lauding the late GOP congressman's "life of public service to the people of Texas."
"As we grieve Congressman Wright's passing, Members of Congress are united in sorrow and pray for the families and loved ones of the over 460,000 Americans who have been killed by the vicious coronavirus," Pelosi said in her statement. "Each death is a tragedy that breaks our hearts and demands strong, urgent action."
The statement from Wright's office on Monday noted that the congressman has also battled cancer.
"Over the past few years, Congressman Wright had kept a rigorous work schedule on the floor of the U.S. House of Representatives and at home in Texas' Congressional District 6 while being treated for cancer," it said.
During his cancer fight, GOP members paid tribute to Wright in December by donning bow ties at the Capitol, which he frequently wore.
Wright had represented Texas's sixth congressional district since January 2019.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's a beard grown when you don't give a fuck about how you look, because you know your about to die soon & don't bother to shave
> I haven't shaved since March (my wife hates it  )


That'll teach her to hole up with the likes of you, won't it?


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s a pandemic beard?


I shave every Friday afternoon as I'm getting ready for work. I haven't worked since March.


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Coronavirus Mutations In Boston Patient May Hold Clues To Variant Origins :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard that this morning. That's crazy. It just keep tossing out changes until one takes hold.


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Think, ZZ Top
> 
> View attachment 4819175


I have trimmed mine once. Most years I grow a winter beard, ie between the winter solstice and spring equinox. Since I already had a full beard I trimmed it on the solstice when I cut my hair.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 8, 2021)

I used to shave regularly, as my wife would require it before I performed cunninlinlgus
Fuck it, I gave up both endeavors


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I used to shave regularly, as my wife would require it before I performed cunninlinlgus
> Fuck it, I gave up both endeavors


So I looked up cunnilingus for shits and giggles to find a pic. Lo and behold Wikipedia and their hot lez sex pics. I almost got a boner 

Hot lez sex pic


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I used to shave regularly, as my wife would require it before I performed cunninlinlgus
> Fuck it, I gave up both endeavors


What's more, you've gone full blown National Geographic into the sexual activities of bunnies and felines.

I don't think I'm alone in thinking you just MIGHT need to get out more. Safely, of course. With a mask. But out. Somewhere.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 9, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> What's more, you've gone full blown National Geographic into the sexual activities of bunnies and felines.
> 
> I don't think I'm alone in thinking you just MIGHT need to get out more. Safely, of course. With a mask. But out. Somewhere.


Nah, fuck it
I'm retired/been working since I was 12
I'm planning on sitting on my sofa, smoking weed & sipping whiskey for the rest of my life
I've decided that is what works best for me
Sad?
Maybe
Who the fuck really knows though, right?


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Nah, fuck it
> I'm planning on sitting on my sofa, smoking weed & sipping whiskey for the rest of my life
> I've decided that is what works best for me


Every time I smoke weed after I drink I get the spins and throw up for 2 hours. This has happened since I'm a teen. I have never been able to do both at the same time for the rest of my life


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 9, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Every time I smoke weed after I drink I get the spins and throw up for 2 hours. This has happened since I'm a teen. I have never been able to do both at the same time for the rest of my life


Stay with the herb/fuck the alcohol/you'll live longer/be happier
I know that for a fucking fact
Listen to me
Peace out & stay safe & strong


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2021)

So many of my patients are getting vaccinated ! I am so excited for them. They tell
Me when their second shot is scheduled and it just feels really awesome to know they are being protected . I feel like this is the beginning of the end of this nightmare . I submitted my name and information online for the shot and now I just wait for a reply with an appointment time . Fingers crossed its relatively soon. I hope everyone is staying safe and doing well and getting in line as quickly as possible! Take care.


----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2021)

The wife got her 2nd shot this afternoon. The operation in the parking lot at the health department was smooth and easy. There were two cars waiting the 15 minutes post shot when we go there. There were two more who came after us while we were waiting. That's a pretty good flow for our little town.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> The wife got her 2nd shot this afternoon. The operation in the parking lot at the health department was smooth and easy. There were two cars waiting the 15 minutes post shot when we go there. There were two more who came after us while we were waiting. That's a pretty good flow for our little town.


My wife arm hurt pretty bad and she felt flu-ey starting about a day after the shot for 2 days and on the 3-4 she felt decent but still gross.

Then it was gone and she hasn't had any issues since.

Best of luck! That is great news.


----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> My wife arm hurt pretty bad and she felt flu-ey starting about a day after the shot for 2 days and on the 3-4 she felt decent but still gross.
> 
> Then it was gone and she hasn't had any issues since.
> 
> Best of luck! That is great news.


My wife had injection site pain for several days after the first shot. She also had some fever in her arm. So far no issues after the 2nd shot. Other than sleeping in front of the TV, but she does that every night. . . . .

I'm excited about her being able to go to the grocery story in a couple of weeks. Sister has been doing a goodly amount of our shopping, but she will be going to Denver as soon as spring gets here. We've been taking advantage of the free shipping at Walmart for dry goods, but there are still things you have to buy in person. I'm going into work half a day a week, so I hit the local grocer then. But the choices suck, as well as the prices. About once a month I go to the bigger town and do Walmart (and my thrift stores).

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## MickFoster (Feb 11, 2021)

I get my first vaccination shot tomorrow morning.


----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)

MickFoster said:


> I get my first vaccination shot tomorrow morning.


Congratulation. I'm only 60, but I'm already putting my name in the hat at the health department. I want to be among the first to get it when they open up to the under 65 crowd. It doesn't hurt that those guys have been customers of mine for years.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 15, 2021)

I have a slightly askew sense of humor. Perhaps for this reason, I have acquired a supply of things that sometimes just sit around for a few decades before being used. You know, things like smoke bombs, German stink bombs (in lovely glass ampules), etc. I mean, there is no downside to having them just sitting around for when you might need them.

Well, I have a nice pack of French blood capsules that I have literally had for decades and it recently occurred to me that masks make these thing particularly useful for a couple of reasons. First, you don't really have to spend much time practicing a convincing death-grimace due to the mask, second, because the blood soaking through the mask will broadcast much, much better than just a trickle out of the corner of your mouth.

So, what opportunities are there? I could use it at work, wait for somebody to bump into me, bite down and fall to the floor writhing. But we take safety very seriously as the possibility of real injury exists. It would be terribly unfair to my co-workers and would probably get me fired for good reason. Or maybe at the Walmer, where I could get in an argument with a non-mask wearing shopper and make sure things get a little heated before letting loose.

Probably the most horrible idea I have had would be to wait until I get the Covid-vaccine and issue a mask-full of blood. Of course you would have to be filming it so you could capture the look of confusion and horror on the nurse's face as she tries to process how an injection could be responsible for such an injury. It might even go viral if I posted it to TikTok.

But I would never do this - and this is why I could never be an "influencer". Its a truly bad idea. You can hold me responsible for for even thinking about it - I wouldn't blame you. My feelings on it are a mixture of amusement at the thought-concept and revulsion that I came up with it.

I'll probably have these blood capsules for another ten years. Its just so hard to figure out a good use for them.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 15, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have a slightly askew sense of humor. Perhaps for this reason, I have acquired a supply of things that sometimes just sit around for a few decades before being used. You know, things like smoke bombs, German stink bombs (in lovely glass ampules), etc. I mean, there is no downside to having them just sitting around for when you might need them.
> 
> Well, I have a nice pack of French blood capsules that I have literally had for decades and it recently occurred to me that masks make these thing particularly useful for a couple of reasons. First, you don't really have to spend much time practicing a convincing death-grimace due to the mask, second, because the blood soaking through the mask will broadcast much, much better than just a trickle out of the corner of your mouth.
> 
> ...


There is an April Fools joke in those capsules, I'm sure of it. Maybe you could enlist the help of your little one to play a joke on mama?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> There is an April Fools joke in those capsules, I'm sure of it. Maybe you could enlist the help of your little one to play a joke on mama?


She knows me far too well.

Kind of reminds me of Dick Shawn, a great comic - he played Lorenzo St. DuBois in the original film of The Producers.

On April 17, 1987, during a performance at University of California, San Diego's Mandeville Hall, Shawn suffered a heart attack and collapsed face-down on the stage. The audience initially assumed that it was part of his act; but *after he had remained motionless on the stage for several minutes*, a stage hand examined him and asked if a physician was present.











According to the LA Times:

Witnesses said Shawn, 57, was left lying on the stage for nearly five minutes before the audience realized it was not part of his act, and an ambulance was called. Hospital spokeswoman Diane Yohe said he received cardiopulmonary resuscitation in the Scripps emergency room, but was pronounced dead at 9:55 p.m.

“He literally was probably on the stage five minutes until it was realized that it was serious,” said Tom Wartelle of San Diego, a member of the audience of about 500. “The stagehand came out several times and obviously thought it was part of the act.

“It all blended in very well,” Wartelle added. “There were comments from the audience like, ‘Take his wallet!’ Finally a doctor came from back of the wings, felt for his pulse and realized something had happened. He flipped him over. The audience reaction by then was, ‘Boy, this is out of taste.’ ”

University officials said Shawn’s son Adam had attended the performance.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> There is an April Fools joke in those capsules, I'm sure of it. Maybe you could enlist the help of your little one to play a joke on mama?


I'll probably be looking for a Trump rally to celebrate his March 4th inauguration as the 19th President. It won't be hard to provoke one of the local mouth breathers to initiate contact.

I'll be needing a cameraman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'll probably be looking for a Trump rally to celebrate his March 4th inauguration as the 19th President. It won't be hard to provoke one of the local mouth breathers to initiate contact.
> 
> I'll be needing a cameraman.


They will hold "free Donald" (Free Willy the Killer Whale) rallies when the courts convict him, there's your chance. Perhaps you could set up a crowd funding page for his legal defense, after paying yourself expenses of course! Why not, his base have been marked as marks and better you get the money than Donald!  Make stupid pay Baldrick.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 15, 2021)

It sucks being responsible sometimes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 17, 2021)

Uptick in COVID-related respiratory illness in children 









Uptick in COVID-related illness in children


An alarming number of children are being rushed to Rady Children's Hospital for "MIS-C," an illness that stems from COVID-19.




www.10news.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 17, 2021)

this person crossed me in business (personally) and i'm glad to see he got what he deserved though it took a few years but then again cancer takes a little while- it was a surprise..surprise Arne!









Marriott CEO Arne Sorenson Dies at Age 62


The hospitality executive made Marriott International the world’s largest hotel company and talked often about business leaders’ need to speak out on important social issues.




www.wsj.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2021)

When I started my present job 30 years ago, part of my duties was walking over to the grade school and collecting the boss's kids. Lots of times their friend Jack was included since he lived in their neighborhood and was on the baseball team with them. (and I had replaced his dad at my work) They would hang out in my office until the boss knocked off for the day. Jack was the same age as the boss's son, about 7 or 8 at the time. This week Jack died of Covid-19. I can't say I have thought of him much in the years in between, but it hit me hard when I heard he had died. Too damn young.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 17, 2021)

injinji said:


> When I started my present job 30 years ago, part of my duties was walking over to the grade school and collecting the boss's kids. Lots of times their friend Jack was included since he lived in their neighborhood and was on the baseball team with them. (and I had replaced his dad at my work) They would hang out in my office until the boss knocked off for the day. Jack was the same age as the boss's son, about 7 or 8 at the time. This week Jack died of Covid-19. I can't say I have thought of him much in the years in between, but it hit me hard when I heard he had died. Too damn young.


have you gotten Covid 19? (rhetorical)

everyone has choices.


----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> have you gotten Covid 19? (rhetorical)
> 
> everyone has choices.


No, I have not. I'm staying home, ie, in the woods, most of the time.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 17, 2021)

injinji said:


> No, I have not. I'm staying home, ie, in the woods, most of the time.


precisely..you can choose reality or an alternate version because someone said so. it cost that person his life and half a million others.

the truth is it's contracted through respiration but it's a circulatory disease. a doctor recently bled out after getting vaccine because he had thrombocytopenia (low blood platelet disorder)..his blood literally seeped through his veins and vessels..got the telltale rash and he was dead.








Officials Investigate Physician's Death After COVID Vaccination


Onset of rare blood disorder should not be interpreted as causal, experts say




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 17, 2021)

*Global COVID-19 cases have dropped by half, and experts are looking for explanations*

Stronger public-health measures, adherence to rules borne out of fear of faster-spreading variants, and the natural seasonality of coronaviruses could all be playing a part, observers say

Read in The Globe and Mail: https://apple.news/AgZN1d7W4RT6R7HIb2tMMKA


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *Global COVID-19 cases have dropped by half, and experts are looking for explanations*
> 
> Stronger public-health measures, adherence to rules borne out of fear of faster-spreading variants, and the natural seasonality of coronaviruses could all be playing a part, observers say
> 
> Read in The Globe and Mail: https://apple.news/AgZN1d7W4RT6R7HIb2tMMKA




All those super spreading events Trump was throwing must have had a bigger impact than I thought.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4829690
> 
> All those super spreading events Trump was throwing must have had a bigger impact than I thought.


I’m sure thats part of it but it’s happening all over the world. Interesting.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 18, 2021)

This is fucked up

New York City waitress fired after not getting the Covid-19 vaccine (yahoo.com) 

Just saying


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 18, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is fucked up
> 
> New York City waitress fired after not getting the Covid-19 vaccine (yahoo.com)
> 
> Just saying


I'm taking quotes on having some work done in my backyard. One fellow that came by yesterday wasn't wearing a mask. He's an anti-vaxxer. He and his family have already had Covid-19.

We talked about it after we had gone out back and I had shown him what I wanted done. I'm keeping about 10 feet away, wearing a mask.

He's not going to get the vaccine because he doesn't trust it. OK. Fine. Doesn't mean I can't do business with him.

But you can bet it does mean I'm not inviting him into my house for dinner.

If you're going to be in people's face, handling their food? Yeah. Get vaccinated or find yourself a job you don't have to be near people.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)

I would also add, can’t she and her partner wait a few months before trying to have kids?

Unless there’s something I haven’t considered, I’m with the management on this one.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2021)

This is why Stinky wanted the virus to spread, it kills minorities at a much higher rate.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This is why Stinky wanted the virus to spread, it kills minorities at a much higher rate.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829755


The final solution by proxy.


----------



## printer (Feb 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m sure thats part of it but it’s happening all over the world. Interesting.


We just dropped our numbers in half. But we shut down everything and you could only buy essential items in the stores. Not a perfect isolation but had the right effect. Might just be coincidence it happened when we shut down for a month.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)

printer said:


> We just dropped our numbers in half. But we shut down everything and you could only buy essential items in the stores. Not a perfect isolation but had the right effect. Might just be coincidence it happened when we shut down for a month.


Im sure it’s a combination of things. What’s happening in India is particularly interesting.









What's behind the drop in COVID-19 cases in Canada and other parts of the world?


Canada's recent drop in COVID-19 cases can be attributed to people's good behaviour and following public health guidelines, according to an infectious disease specialist.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## printer (Feb 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Im sure it’s a combination of things. What’s happening in India is particularly interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*In first for the world, Britain OKs challenge trial exposing volunteers to COVID-19*
Britain became the first country in the world on Wednesday to give the go-ahead for human challenge trials in which volunteers will be deliberately exposed to COVID-19 to advance research into the disease caused by the novel coronavirus.

The trial, due to start within a month, will see up to 90 healthy volunteers aged between 18 and 30 exposed to the smallest amount of the virus needed to cause infection, scientists behind the plans told reporters at a news briefing.

Volunteers will be screened for possible health risks before being allowed to take part, and kept in quarantine for close monitoring by medical staff for at least 14 days in a specialist unit at London's Royal Free Hospital.








In first for the world, Britain OKs challenge trial exposing volunteers to COVID-19


Britain became the first country in the world on Wednesday to give the go-ahead for human challenge trials in which volunteers will be deliberately exposed to COVID-19 to advance research into the disease caused by the novel coronavirus.




www.ctvnews.ca





I think I will wait for the shot.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 18, 2021)

printer said:


> Britain became the first country in the world on Wednesday to give the go-ahead for human challenge trials in which volunteers will be deliberately exposed to COVID-19 to advance research into the disease caused by the novel coronavirus.


You left out the sub-text
(Only Irish need to apply  )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You left out the sub-text
> (Only Irish need to apply  )


They are the only ones who volunteered ...


----------



## printer (Feb 18, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You left out the sub-text
> (Only Irish need to apply  )


No Irish. They wanted volunteers with no preexisting issues. We all know the Irish have issues. 

Wait, or was that the Scots?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)

US life expectancy dropped a full year in first half of 2020, according to CDC









US life expectancy dropped a full year in first half of 2020, according to CDC | CNN


Life expectancy in the US dropped a full year in the first half of 2020, according to a report published Thursday by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's National Center for Health Statistics. Experts say that Covid-19 was a significant factor contributing to the decline.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> US life expectancy dropped a full year in first half of 2020, according to CDC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some OD's and suicides in the new numbers, but it was mostly covid. And blacks had been making gains for the last 10 years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> US life expectancy dropped a full year in first half of 2020, according to CDC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Trump effect.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Trump effect.


“ We’re going to win so much, you’ll be sick and tired of winning.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> “ We’re going to win so much, you’ll be sick and tired of winning.”


Sick to death of winning, imagine 25% of the worlds covid deaths and 4% of population in the richest most prepared country on earth! He still only got 4% less votes than Biden, Jesus, reality makes no difference to these people at all.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sick to death of winning, imagine 25% of the worlds covid deaths and 4% of population in the richest most prepared country on earth! He still only got 4% less votes than Biden, Jesus, reality makes no difference to these people at all.


Maybe they are already sick of it?


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sick to death of winning, imagine 25% of the worlds covid deaths and 4% of population in the richest most prepared country on earth! He still only got 4% less votes than Biden, Jesus, reality makes no difference to these people at all.


It's scary to think that if Mr Trumpf had just pretended to care about the dead and dying just a little bit, he would have won in a landslide. We are lucky he is as bad as he is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> It's scary to think that if Mr Trumpf had just pretended to care about the dead and dying just a little bit, he would have won in a landslide. We are lucky he is as bad as he is.


If he had a brain he'd be dangerous, he was bad enough without one, I'm just glad he didn't nuke anybody, though I'm sure he tried. If he just let the experts handle covid and went golfing he'd be unbeatable, inspite of it all, if the American infection rate was inline with other peer countries. America was lucky he was so fucking stupid and such an utter asshole, the next one will be smarter though.


----------



## printer (Feb 19, 2021)

*Pfizer says vaccine can be stored in normal freezers*
The Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine does not need to be stored in expensive deep freezers that have posed challenges to the vaccination campaign, the company announced Friday.

Pfizer submitted data to the Food & Drug Administration (FDA) showing the vaccine is stable when stored between -13 degrees and 5 degrees Fahrenheit, temperatures commonly found in pharmaceutical freezers and refrigerators.

The company is asking the FDA to update its authorization of the vaccine to allow for vials to be stored at these temperatures for a total of two weeks as an alternative or complement to colder freezers.








Pfizer says vaccine can be stored in normal freezers


The Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine does not need to be stored in expensive deep freezers that have posed challenges to the vaccination campaign, the company announced Friday.Pfizer submitted dat…




thehill.com





That should help.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 19, 2021)

Exclusive: Two variants have merged into heavily mutated coronavirus


The UK and California variants of coronavirus appear to have combined into a heavily mutated hybrid, sparking concern that we may be entering a new phase of the covid-19 pandemic




www.newscientist.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 20, 2021)

Two Florida women ,34 and 44 year old, dresses up like grannies to try to get their second shot but got busted. Now they can’t get the second shot . They avoided getting arrested.
fuckin sluts should get some sort of punishment .


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 20, 2021)

FEMA okayed export of N95 masks as workers cried for more | CNN


In the hours before President Joe Biden was inaugurated, the Federal Emergency Management Agency allowed a Texas mask maker to ship the high-quality masks overseas.




www.cnn.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> FEMA okayed export of N95 masks as workers cried for more | CNN
> 
> 
> In the hours before President Joe Biden was inaugurated, the Federal Emergency Management Agency allowed a Texas mask maker to ship the high-quality masks overseas.
> ...


same reason trump sent 17 tons of PPE to china. putin paid him to fail and for america to suffer.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> FEMA okayed export of N95 masks as workers cried for more | CNN
> 
> 
> In the hours before President Joe Biden was inaugurated, the Federal Emergency Management Agency allowed a Texas mask maker to ship the high-quality masks overseas.
> ...


Wow, that is so fucked up.


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Exclusive: Two variants have merged into heavily mutated coronavirus
> 
> 
> The UK and California variants of coronavirus appear to have combined into a heavily mutated hybrid, sparking concern that we may be entering a new phase of the covid-19 pandemic
> ...


There was a doctor on last night's Firing Line (PBS) saying he was sure we were in for much worse in the future with all the variants going around.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 20, 2021)

injinji said:


> There was a doctor on last night's Firing Line (PBS) saying he was sure we were in for much worse in the future with all the variants going around.


Yuck, that's not very optimistic, is it? It's only been a year with this thing. US life expectancy dropped by one full year in 2020. So much that we don't know and so little that we do.

This thing is a bitch and the US is a huge breeding ground for new strains. US has 5% of world's population and 25% of the deaths.

Still though, progress is being made at the home front. As primary care giver for her mother, my wife was high on the list and got her first jab last week. Earliest for me is in April. Six weeks or so to go.


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> One thing that gives me a concern is how we are about to neck down the population of unvaccinated people to children. (per a report on NPR, children won't get vaccinated until early winter). Won't this will favor strains with the ability to infect children, who, until now, are mostly unaffected by Covid and not very likely to even become infected.


I worry enough adults will pass on the chance that we don't get to heard immunity.

I got my name on the county health department's waiting list for the shot. I'm only 60 (65 and older getting shots in Florida at present), but figure if they have any left at the end of the day, they might give me a call.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 20, 2021)

I would think that maybe it might be worth thinking about some kind of closed campus/quarantine/boarding school set up for kids. 

Make sure the adults are fully vaccinated that are caring for the kids/education, and test the kid prior to parents picking them up to visit/vacation with.

It would be a lot easier to keep the kids from exposure to off campus disease, keep the staff safe, and parents the ability to not worry about their kids getting sick or unsocialized while hurting their education.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I would think that maybe it might be worth thinking about some kind of closed campus/quarantine/boarding school set up for kids.
> 
> Make sure the adults are fully vaccinated that are caring for the kids/education, and test the kid prior to parents picking them up to visit/vacation with.
> 
> It would be a lot easier to keep the kids from exposure to off campus disease, keep the staff safe, and parents the ability to not worry about their kids getting sick or unsocialized while hurting their education.


I can see plenty of ways that could go wrong. No offense but we aren't nearly ready as a society for that.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I can see plenty of ways that could go wrong. No offense but we aren't nearly ready as a society for that.


No offense taken, just seems like if it is good enough for rich kids and Harry Potter, it might be something to consider instead of trying to get kids into old crumbling schools when it is inevitable that future breakouts of something will occur.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> No offense taken, just seems like if it is good enough for rich kids and Harry Potter, it might be something to consider instead of trying to get kids into old crumbling schools when it is inevitable that future breakouts of something will occur.


It's outside the box thinking, I'll give you that.


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2021)

In almost all cases, transmission is higher in the community than in the schools. 60% of kids are in schools already. And the federal government has no real say in what happens. President Joe Rob needs to tread lightly. No need to get bogged down in something you have no control over. But he is right to say schools are the key to economic recovery. The vast majority of jobs lost are women. Get the kids back in school, and those ladies can get back to work.

Because the teacher's unions tend to be blue, red states are not going to put teachers to the front of the line. Hell, most blue states haven't put them to the front of the line. In Florida we are still on 65 and older.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> In almost all cases, transmission is higher in the community than in the schools. 60% of kids are in schools already. And the federal government has no real say in what happens. President Joe Rob needs to tread lightly. No need to get bogged down in something you have no control over. But he is right to say schools are the key to economic recovery. The vast majority of jobs lost are women. Get the kids back in school, and those ladies can get back to work.
> 
> Because the teacher's unions tend to be blue, red states are not going to put teachers to the front of the line. Hell, most blue states haven't put them to the front of the line. In Florida we are still on 65 and older.


We need to step it up when it comes to our education. 

Fighting back on the Republican dumbing down of our curriculum to placate the evangelicals and systemic racism in our urban schools, has been a very real problem.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 21, 2021)

This is one fucked-up virus

A COVID-19 long-hauler details his year of 'hell' (yahoo.com)

And it ain't over/still mutating


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 21, 2021)

50% of mild, moderate COVID patients have symptoms after 6 months - study


Participants were interviewed up to four times over the course of the study.




www.jpost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2021)

*A tragic milestone as US sees fresh warning signs*

*The United States will within hours record its 500,000th death from Covid-19 paradoxically at a moment of rare hope in the pandemic*
*LIVE UPDATES Biden to mark upcoming 500,000 US Covid-19 deaths with candle lighting ceremony*


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 50% of mild, moderate COVID patients have symptoms after 6 months - study
> 
> 
> Participants were interviewed up to four times over the course of the study.
> ...


This is a point most people miss because they're too narcissistic to give a damn. Even if we wiped out this virus today, there are roughly 30 million people that have contracted it. God doesn't even know what sort of health crisis that's going to turn into over the next 5 years or so.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2021)

https://www.utsouthwestern.edu/newsroom/articles/year-2021/covid-19-infections-in-the-us-nearly-three-times-greater-than-reported.html


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> https://www.utsouthwestern.edu/newsroom/articles/year-2021/covid-19-infections-in-the-us-nearly-three-times-greater-than-reported.html


I'm sure deaths are the same.


----------



## printer (Feb 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> We need to step it up when it comes to our education.
> 
> Fighting back on the Republican dumbing down of our curriculum to placate the evangelicals and systemic racism in our urban schools, has been a very real problem.


Your science is not going to do you any good in heaven. And no more peeking with those darn big telescopes anymore.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 22, 2021)

printer said:


> Your science is not going to do you any good in heaven. And no more peeking with those darn big telescopes anymore.


Yeah between that and end times always 'coming soon' anything dealing with long term issues that take generations to see to fruition tend to easily fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2021)

printer said:


> Your science is not going to do you any good in heaven. And no more peeking with those darn big telescopes anymore.


Do flat earthers believe in alien abduction?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 22, 2021)

For posterity
He's a good man
(I hate this fucking thread I started/just letting you know)


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 23, 2021)

For the first time in I'm not sure how long, some good news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364087549111713792


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> For posterity
> He's a good man
> (I hate this fucking thread I started/just letting you know)


Outstanding, the mistake does not detract, indeed it makes it more human, beautiful.

This has to be the greatest speech of the century and up the top with all time ones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2021)

No shit Sherlock! Trump is responsible more than anybody else for hundreds of thousands of unnecessary covid deaths and millions of illnesses.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
US coronavirus: 'We've done worse than most any other country,' Fauci says as US marks grim Covid-19 death toll - CNN 

*'We've done worse than most any other country,' Fauci says as US marks grim Covid-19 death toll*

(CNN)The US has now surpassed the devastating milestone of half a million Covid-19 deaths. It's a staggering figure that experts say did not have to be this high.

"I believe that if you look back historically, we've done worse than most any other country and we're a highly developed, rich country," Dr. Anthony Fauci told George Stephanopoulos on ABC's "Good Morning America" on Monday.
"It's so tough to just go back and try and do a metaphorical autopsy on how things went. It was just bad," Fauci added.

The US Covid-19 death toll is by far the highest of any country -- and more than double that of Brazil's, which according to Johns Hopkins University data has the next highest number of virus-related fatalities.
Here are the stories of lives lost to Covid-19

The US has also reported the most infections, with now more than 28 million Americans having tested positive for Covid-19. That number is more than double India's case count -- second in line, according to Johns Hopkins data -- and nearly triple that of Brazil.

Experts have pointed to several factors that may have contributed to a worsening pandemic, including a lack of clear messaging from the country's leadership, state and local leaders loosening restrictions too quickly, large holiday celebrations and continued resistance to face masks and other safety precautions.
"A mask is nothing more than a life-saving medical device, and yet it got categorized in all sorts of other ways that were not factual, not scientific and, frankly, dangerous," National Institutes of Health Director Dr. Francis Collins told "Axios on HBO" earlier this week.

"I think you can make a case that tens of thousands of people died as a result," Collins added.

*What the US needs to do now*
Emergency physician Dr. Leana Wen said the milestone was a reminder of "all the lives that we could have saved." And now, she says she's worried about what could come.

"My biggest fear right now is complacency," Wen told CNN on Monday.

While states across the country may be reporting encouraging trends, experts including Wen have cautioned now is absolutely not the time to let up -- especially with coronavirus variants circulating.

"The best way for us to get back to normal is to double down right now, not to throw off our masks, not to eat indoors, not to do other things that we know can risk reigniting outbreaks," said Dr. Craig Spencer, director of global health in emergency medicine at New York-Presbyterian/Columbia University Medical Center.

"The majority of people in this country, despite previous infections and despite two months of vaccine, the majority of people still have no protection against Covid and can get infected," he told CNN. "This isn't over and we need to double down."

That means continuing to mask up, social distancing, avoiding crowded areas, regularly washing hands and practicing the safety measures that have so far worked to curb the spread of infections.

Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said during a Covid-19 briefing Monday that while numbers may be trending in the right direction, "cases, hospital admissions and deaths remain at very high levels."
New cases have declined steadily for five weeks, Walensky said. But the US continues to add tens of thousands of new infections daily. February alone has seen more than two million new Covid-19 cases.

Hospitalizations have plummeted since their January 6 peak of more than 132,400 Covid-19 patients. But more than 55,400 people remain hospitalized with the virus, according to the COVID Tracking Project.

And every single day, hundreds of lives are lost to Covid-19. More than 1,300 deaths were reported Monday, according to Johns Hopkins data -- and more than 52,000 have been reported this month.

"While the pandemic is heading in the right direction there is still much work to do," Walensky said.


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2021)

Of course people will bristle at the tyrantry, the shackles, "It is my life and I will do as I please." Oh wait, what is it I hear already?

*North Dakota House passes bill forbidding mandatory mask wearing*
The North Dakota House of Representatives passed a bill on Monday that would make future mask mandates illegal.

The bill comes three months after North Dakota Gov. Doug Burgum (R) imposed a statewide mask mandate, though the governor himself had previously expressed skepticism over such a move.

The bill’s sponsor, state Rep. Jeff Hoverson (R), called mask mandates “diabolical silliness,” characterizing them as a conspiracy run by “unelected, wealthy bureaucrats who are robbing our freedoms and perpetuating lies,” the Herald reported.




__





Pandemic 2020


We need to step it up when it comes to our education. Fighting back on the Republican dumbing down of our curriculum to placate the evangelicals and systemic racism in our urban schools, has been a very real problem. Your science is not going to do you any good in heaven. And no more peeking...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 24, 2021)

California's coronavirus strain looks increasingly dangerous - Los Angeles Times









California's coronavirus strain looks increasingly dangerous: 'The devil is already here'


California's coronavirus strain is more transmissible than its predecessors, is more resistant to vaccines and may cause more severe cases of COVID-19.




www.latimes.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 24, 2021)

This is why we are never going to beat this fucking disease. Human fucking nature will bite you in the ass every time.

Fined? They don’t want to quarantine in a hotel than I say these fucks should be thrown in jail. Beans and wieners on Saturday, they’ll love it.

https://www.insauga.com/international-travelers-are-walking-out-of-mississaugas-pearson-airport-ignoring-quarantine-rules


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 24, 2021)

One year ago today:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2021)

Biden administration to send millions of masks to Americans (thedenverchannel.com) 

*Biden administration to send millions of masks to Americans*

WASHINGTON — President Joe Biden says the administration expects to send millions of masks to people around the country “very shortly.”

Such a plan was considered and dropped by Donald Trump’s administration.

Biden didn’t provide details, including cost, timing and the type of mask to be shipped. The White House didn’t immediately respond to a request for comment.

The president confirmed the plan during a virtual roundtable discussion Tuesday with four Black essential workers: a St. Louis firefighter and EMT, a Chicago pharmacist, a child-care center employee in Columbus, Ohio, and a grocery store district manager in Cedar Rapids, Iowa.

Biden has asked everyone to wear face masks for the first 100 days of his term. He also required mask-wearing in federal buildings and on public transportation.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Biden administration to send millions of masks to Americans (thedenverchannel.com)
> 
> *Biden administration to send millions of masks to Americans*
> 
> ...


Hopefully it’s a quality one . I would prefer a KN95 with a cool patriotic design. Looking forward to getting mine. I will wear it with pride and take good care of it.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 24, 2021)

Got my first Moderna last Friday and wonderful wife is scheduled this Friday!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Got my first Moderna last Friday and wonderful wife is scheduled this Friday!


Congratulations! That is such great news. I am so happy for you and your family.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Got my first Moderna last Friday and wonderful wife is scheduled this Friday!


Congrats. Today marks the two weeks post second shot for my wife. So she should be fully protected.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 24, 2021)

Fuck Israel
They simply suck
Dispute it
I dare you

Israel Gives Vaccine to Far-Off Allies, as Palestinians Wait (yahoo.com)


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Israel
> They simply suck
> Dispute it
> I dare you
> ...


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 25, 2021)

printer said:


>


And they would always spit it out, instead of swallowing.
Very rude, indeed


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 25, 2021)

Unbelievable, just for the record Israel won a war with nations surrounding them in 6 days ffs, they again beat them years later again in a few days, I am not an Israel lover, far from it in fact, I am the opposite, but to say they suck is unbelievably naive, ignorant and plain wrong.

I think the last sentence points to me ffs.


----------



## printer (Feb 25, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Unbelievable, just for the record Israel won a war with nations surrounding them in 6 days ffs, they again beat them years later again in a few days, I am not an Israel lover, far from it in fact, I am the opposite, but to say they suck is unbelievably naive, ignorant and plain wrong.


They suck in not sending some vaccine doses to the Palestinians. It is a question of morality, not how big a gun they have.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Unbelievable, just for the record Israel won a war with nations surrounding them in 6 days ffs, they again beat them years later again in a few days, I am not an Israel lover, far from it in fact, I am the opposite, but to say they suck is unbelievably naive, ignorant and plain wrong.


What happened 50 years ago has little to do with Israel's recent behavior. Choking the economic life out of Palestinian territories is THE REASON why the Palestinian government do not have funds for the vaccine. 

So, yeah, for their recent actions, for continuing to support the right wing nationalist leader who perpetrated those actions and for being a gluttonous pig over the vaccine, Israel sucks.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 25, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Unbelievable, just for the record Israel won a war with nations surrounding them in 6 days ffs, they again beat them years later again in a few days, I am not an Israel lover, far from it in fact, I am the opposite, but to say they suck is unbelievably naive, ignorant and plain wrong.


I think Netanyahu and the same right wing rhetoric is really the only gripe I have with how at least the one political party makes them seem. Im sure it is the same with us and Trump/Republicans and the rest of the world.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 25, 2021)

printer said:


> They suck in not sending some vaccine doses to the Palestinians. It is a question of morality, not how big a gun they have.


Agreed


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> . . . . . . . . . . Israel Gives Vaccine to Far-Off Allies, as Palestinians Wait (yahoo.com)


All countries should give 5% of their vaccines to African countries, not just Palestine. Not out of goodness of heart, but because it will keep us safer.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 26, 2021)

injinji said:


> All countries should give 5% of their vaccines to African countries, not just Palestine.


Palestine is in Asia, not Africa.


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Palestine is in Asia, not Africa.


The dividing line is closer today than it used to be. Historically Europeans placed Egypt in Asia. But Palestine looks African to me.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 26, 2021)

injinji said:


> But Palestine looks African to me.


So these people:



Look like these people:



To you?

Really?

Seriously?


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> So these people:
> 
> View attachment 4837936
> 
> ...


Not the people. The land. Rubbing up against the most iconic African county of them all.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2021)

injinji said:


> Not the people. The land. Rubbing up against the most iconic African county of them all.


Don’t mind him. He’s just an asshole that thinks he knows everything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2021)

*Brian Williams: Never Forget The Deadly Cost Of Covid Denialism |*





One year later and over 500,000 lives lost in America, MSNBC's Brian Williams looks at the impact on the nation from those who denied the deadly risk Covid-19 poses.


----------



## printer (Feb 27, 2021)

*Collins urges Biden to revisit order on US-Canada border limits *
Collins said she hoped they could work to an “equitable solution” for communities along the U.S.-Canadian border that takes into account localized risk levels. 

“Due to the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic, strict travel restrictions at land ports of entry between the United States and Canada have been in effect for nearly one calendar year,” Collins wrote. “While I appreciate the need to limit nonessential travel into the United States in order to prevent further spread of COVID-19, these restrictions should reflect the localized risk levels along our border, and allow for certain common-sense exceptions, such as visits among close relatives or day-to-day local commerce in low-COVID-19 transmission areas,” she continued.








Collins urges Biden to revisit order on US-Canada border limits


Sen. Susan Collins (R-Maine) urged the Biden administration to revisit an order on U.S.-Canadian border restrictions amid the coronavirus pandemic.




thehill.com





As much as I like having the US as neighbors, I think I would want to keep things as they are until Canadians get vaccinated more.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 28, 2021)

My wife Jill, who is a teacher in Bridgeport, Connecticut finally got vaccinated yesterday, 2 fucking weeks after OJ Simpson got his
Figure that the fuck out
Oh well, that's realty
Me & my son are still waiting
Peace out/stay strong


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2021)

Maybe Joe should build a wall...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Feb 28, 2021)

Well, in his defense (again), they have to keep OJ alive so he can keep searching all those golf courses for Nicole's killer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2021)

Joe has 72.8 million doses administered and we are less than 40 days into his administration, by the time he hits 100 days most folks who want a vaccine will be able to get one. Get the vulnerable and elderly vaccinated and the deaths and hospitalizations will drop dramatically, even a single dose of the double dose vaccines offers a lot of protection just a couple of weeks after the first shot. I think most people over 50 will be able to get vaccinated in America by spring, we have our own vaccine roll out and supply issues in Canada, but should be in a similar position by spring too.

Once we get ahead of covid there will be no looking back with new vaccines, modified ones to deal with variants and anti viral therapeutics that will be coming online over the next year. Covid might be with us forever or awhile, but we will have the tools to mitigate and manage it.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
U.S. administers 72.8 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines: CDC (msn.com)
*U.S. administers 72.8 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines: CDC*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/new-exotic-invasive-snake-is-captured-in-everglades-national-park-it-s-likely-a-released-pet/ar-BB1e4So3

*(Reuters) - The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said 72,806,180 doses of COVID-19 vaccines had been administered in the country as of Saturday morning and it had distributed 96,402,290 doses.*

The tally is for both the Moderna and Pfizer/BioNTech vaccines as of 6 a.m. ET Saturday, the agency said. Both the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines involve two doses.

The CDC on Friday had reported a tally 70,454,064 vaccines doses administered and 94,300,910 doses distributed.

The agency said that as of Saturday, 48,435,536 people had received at least one vaccine dose while 23,698,627 had received the two doses.

A total of 7,043,540 vaccine doses have been administered in long-term care facilities, the agency said.

(Reporting by Maria Ponnezhath in Bengaluru; Editing by Leslie Adler)


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe has 72.8 million doses administered and we are less than 40 days into his administration, by the time he hits 100 days most folks who want a vaccine will be able to get one. Get the vulnerable and elderly vaccinated and the deaths and hospitalizations will drop dramatically, even a single dose of the double dose vaccines offers a lot of protection just a couple of weeks after the first shot. I think most people over 50 will be able to get vaccinated in America by spring, we have our own vaccine roll out and supply issues in Canada, but should be in a similar position by spring too.
> 
> Once we get ahead of covid there will be no looking back with new vaccines, modified ones to deal with variants and anti viral therapeutics that will be coming online over the next year. Covid might be with us forever or awhile, but we will have the tools to mitigate and manage it.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I think the 72M is total, not just since President Joe Rob has been in office. Still a great job and he is well ahead of the 1M per day rate.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 28, 2021)

Over 2 million yesterday!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> I think the 72M is total, not just since President Joe Rob has been in office. Still a great job and he is well ahead of the 1M per day rate.


About 50 million of those doses during his watch, but more importantly, he cares, wants to solve the problem has a plan and a lot of excellent help who he has freed to act. He is also using the defense production act and has a plan to get vaccines in arms with the help of the military and other federal resources. Joe is fighting a war and he is winning early with masks, public health measures and vaccines. He was both prepared for the moment and lucky to get the scientific payoff at the beginning of his administration and will make the most of it, his honeymoon is yet to begin.

Great challenges make great presidents and disastrous ones too, I think Joe is up to the challenge, give him and the democrats a year and ya won't know the place.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Over 2 million yesterday!


i have a funny story..so i saw a pop-up tent at Colorado Health Network and said to myself YES! because the vaccines expire and they're having a pop-up event. so i'm like fourth in line and when i get there asked which vaccine they have and they told me all they have is suboxxone and nar-can.

foiled again!


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2021)

*Israel will give COVID-19 vaccine to Palestinian laborers*
Israel will make thousands of Palestinian laborers who work in Israel and the occupied West Bank area eligible for COVID-19 vaccinations, according to the Israeli government's Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories (COGAT).

COGAT officials told Reuters on Sunday that Palestinian medical teams would be put in place near checkpoints separating the West Bank from Israeli territory, where eligible Palestinians can receive Moderna's COVID-19 vaccine.








Israel will give COVID-19 vaccine to Palestinian laborers


Israel will make thousands of Palestinian laborers who work in Israel and the occupied West Bank area eligible for COVID-19 vaccinations, according to the Israeli government’s Coord…




thehill.com





After all, you would not want the workers to bring it out of the territories and infect Israelis.


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2021)

*Trump tells fans to get vaccinated during CPAC address*
"Everybody go get your shot," he said.

He also briefly mocked his successor, President Biden, for suggesting earlier this month that the U.S. "didn't have" a COVID-19 vaccine on the market before he took office.

"Joe Biden is only implementing the plan that we put in place, and if we had an honest media -- which we don't -- they would say it loud and clear," he said.








Trump tells fans to get vaccinated during CPAC address


Former President Trump called on his supporters to get their COVID-19 vaccines during his address to the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) on Sunday, while taking credit for the …




thehill.com





The plan to let the States implement their own plan?


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2021)

*New Orleans archdiocese calls for Catholics to avoid Johnson & Johnson vaccine*
The Catholic Archdiocese of New Orleans urged Catholics on Friday against taking a vaccine for COVID-19 manufactured by Johnson & Johnson because the vaccine is developed from stem cells obtained from two abortions.

In a statement on the archdiocese's website, the organization argued that Johnson & Johnson's vaccine was "morally compromised."

"[T]he archdiocese must instruct Catholics that the latest vaccine from Janssen/Johnson & Johnson is morally compromised as it uses the abortion-derived cell line in development and production of the vaccine as well as the testing," the statement read.

"[W]e advise that if the Moderna or Pfizer vaccine is available, Catholics should choose to receive either of those vaccines rather than to receive the new Johnson & Johnson vaccine because of its extensive use of abortion-derived cell lines," the archdiocese continued.








New Orleans archdiocese calls for Catholics to avoid Johnson & Johnson vaccine


The Catholic Archdiocese of New Orleans urged Catholics on Friday against taking a vaccine for COVID-19 manufactured by Johnson & Johnson because the vaccine is developed from stem cells o…




thehill.com





It is a wonder bible waving Trump threw a billion at J&J given the fact.


----------



## injinji (Mar 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *New Orleans archdiocese calls for Catholics to avoid Johnson & Johnson vaccine*
> The Catholic Archdiocese of New Orleans urged Catholics on Friday against taking a vaccine for COVID-19 manufactured by Johnson & Johnson because the vaccine is developed from stem cells obtained from two abortions.
> 
> In a statement on the archdiocese's website, the organization argued that Johnson & Johnson's vaccine was "morally compromised."
> ...


The Pope said the J&J jab was alright.


----------



## MickFoster (Mar 2, 2021)

Who gives a shit about what a bunch of pedophiles think?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump tells fans to get vaccinated during CPAC address*
> "Everybody go get your shot," he said.
> 
> He also briefly mocked his successor, President Biden, for suggesting earlier this month that the U.S. "didn't have" a COVID-19 vaccine on the market before he took office.
> ...


Who cares what the fascist bastards do?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 2, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Who cares what the fascist bastards do?


Viruses living in those idiots mutating impact us all.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Viruses living in those idiots mutating impact us all.


True


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 2, 2021)

Vaccines have been shipping out to local pharmacies at a really fast rate. It started as a trickle, then became an unsteady stream - now its flowing out daily in increasing numbers.

Glad about this.

Have not gotten it yet but I expect to pretty soon.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm over 60 but won't be eligible for the vaccine in my state till May as things stand now.


----------



## mooray (Mar 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm over 60 but won't be eligible for the vaccine in my state till May as things stand now.


I'd say that's somewhat a good thing as long as you can stay healthy. Nothing wrong with being on the sidelines for a couple more months.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm very careful so I don't mind waiting, plus the extra time will help with the knowledge base for covid and the vaccines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2021)

Heard on the news that Joe delivered 2.5 million doses in arms last week. The roll out is accelerating here in NS Canada, but our rate of vaccination is not too good so far, though this is changing as supplies increase. I expect it might be April or May before I get the jab at 66, but we have few cases of covid where I live, so far.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm over 60 but won't be eligible for the vaccine in my state till May as things stand now.


I think it might be sooner.

We got our first COVID case in a while this week. His second time in three months. Hello variants.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2021)

*Gov. Greg Abbott says he's rescinding statewide mask mandate and capacity limits on businesses*
Gov. Greg Abbott announced Tuesday that he will end Texas' statewide mask mandate next week and will allow all businesses to operate at full capacity.

“It is now time to open Texas 100%,” Abbott said from a Mexican restaurant in Lubbock, arguing that Texas has fought the coronavirus pandemic to the point that “people and businesses don’t need the state telling them how to operate” any longer.

Abbott urged Texans to still exercise "personal vigilance" in navigating the pandemic. "It's just that now state mandates are no longer needed," he said.
But soon after the announcement, the grocery chain H-E-B indicated in a statement that it won't require customers to wear masks. 








Gov. Greg Abbott says he's rescinding statewide mask mandate and capacity limits on businesses


The change, which comes as the seven-day average of new coronavirus deaths remains above 200, will go into effect March 10.




www.texastribune.org





What the heck, what is a few more deaths especially with the new strains that have arived?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2021)

This is what a POTUS is suppose do, his job.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden Announces Johnson & Johnson And Merck Partnership To 'Accelerate' Covid Vaccine Production*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is what a POTUS is suppose do, his job.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Biden Announces Johnson & Johnson And Merck Partnership To 'Accelerate' Covid Vaccine Production*


President Joe Rob knows both of the CEO's. Got them on the phone and worked his magic. It didn't hurt that Merck had stuck out with their vaccine.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm over 60 but won't be eligible for the vaccine in my state till May as things stand now.


Georgia is dead last in vaccine distribution. I'm 53. At our present rate, I'll not get vaccinated until late August.


----------



## garybo (Mar 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> favor men over 60 that smoke & drink


That's me, "good-by cruel world".


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2021)

Michigan just announced that 50 year olds and up with disabilities or health problems will be eligible starting Monday and everyone 50+ can get it starting March 22.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 4, 2021)

Time for a calculated risk.  I need to get back to Chicago, get some weed, spend a few hours looking at art, buy some groceries (good eastern european bread, more spices, little french cornichons, homemade sausages and smoked piggy tenderloins, good veggies [baby bok choy, broccoli rabe, maybe some fresh figs if I am lucky], good feta and olives, mung bean cakes, proper bagels, farfel, some of them kringles, cypriot grilling cheese, some deep dish pizzas, good beer, fresh tortillas,, etc) and meet up with my friends at a heavy metal burger joint where I can spend $17 on a damn burger while freezing my ass off on a patio after getting my temperature taken by a goth nurse in latex. In other words, a normal life.

God I hate it here.

I leave in 11 hours.

Not much of a risk considering the fact that I work with a bunch of mouth-breathing retards who take no precautions and the positivity rate here is 16% compared to Chicago's 4%.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Time for a calculated risk. I need to get back to Chicago, get some weed, spend a few hours looking at art, buy some groceries (good eastern european bread, more spices, little french cornichons, homemade sausages and smoked piggy tenderloins, good veggies [baby bok choy, broccoli rabe, maybe some fresh figs if I am lucky] mung bean cakes, proper bagels, farfel, some of them kringles, cypriot grilling cheese, some deep dish pizzas, good beer, fresh tortillas,, etc) and meet up with my friends at a heavy metal burger joint where I can spend $17 on a damn burger while freezing my ass off on a patio after getting my temperature taken by a goth nurse in latex. In other words, a normal life.
> 
> God I hate it here.
> 
> ...


Is this where you live, do the bars have chicken wire? Long for some Chicago Blues? America hasn't changed much in 40 years!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Is this where you live, do the bars have chicken wire? Long for some Chicago Blues? America hasn't changed much in 40 years!


Both kinds.

My late friend owned a record store in Chicago and had a divider (you know, one of those label/divider things) for C&W labelled "Both Kinds".


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2021)

Sister got her 2nd jab this morning. So me and the BIL are the only ones on hill who haven't had it. (and I'm not sure if he wants it) I'm 60, so hope to be in the next round, but here in Florida, they don't tell you what they are going to do until they do it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 4, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Time for a calculated risk. I need to get back to Chicago, get some weed, spend a few hours looking at art, buy some groceries (good eastern european bread, more spices, little french cornichons, homemade sausages and smoked piggy tenderloins, good veggies [baby bok choy, broccoli rabe, maybe some fresh figs if I am lucky], good feta and olives, mung bean cakes, proper bagels, farfel, some of them kringles, cypriot grilling cheese, some deep dish pizzas, good beer, fresh tortillas,, etc) and meet up with my friends at a heavy metal burger joint where I can spend $17 on a damn burger while freezing my ass off on a patio after getting my temperature taken by a goth nurse in latex. In other words, a normal life.
> 
> God I hate it here.
> 
> ...


I’d trade one of my toes for a Lou Malnati’s pizza right now.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’d trade one of my toes for a Lou Malnati’s pizza right now.


Going to have to settle for frozen. I never really feel like sitting down and eating one when travelling.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2021)

So many unknowns still, are the anti mask and anti vaccine morons driving the infections or is immunity from infection and or vaccine that short lived. Hospitalizations and deaths are down but infections continue, herd immunity may not happen, one positive I've read was that the vaccine seems to help covid long haulers. It's looking like this thing is not going away anytime soon.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 5, 2021)

It can't go away when every single time things start to look a little bit better everybody acts like it's over and goes back to business as usual.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2021)

If the bodies immune response from natural infection and the vaccine are weak and short lived, herd immunity will never happen. If that's the case we have to hope that the virus evolves into a weaker form, problem is, the virus seems to be going in the opposite direction and becoming more infectious and deadly.


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> . . . . . . . . . we have to hope that the virus evolves into a weaker form, problem is, the virus seems to be going in the opposite direction and becoming more infectious and deadly.


There are lots of mutations. The weak ones die off, so we don't hear about them.


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2021)

There is hope the vaccinations should be at least good for a year. By that time most (intelligent people) should have received a shot. But that is most of the developed world. The virus can continue on in Uganda and wherever else.


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2021)

printer said:


> There is hope the vaccinations should be at least good for a year. By that time most (intelligent people) should have received a shot. But that is most of the developed world. The virus can continue on in Uganda and wherever else.


All that is keeping Africa from crashing and burning right now is the fact most of the folks there are real young. After this the average age will be even younger.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> If the bodies immune response from natural infection and the vaccine are weak and short lived, herd immunity will never happen. If that's the case


That does not seem to be the case.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 5, 2021)

You would think that the ability to wipe clean about 60,000 deaths to the regular flu every year with masks and social distancing would have been enough to get us to change how we do things as a society.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)

The rate of flu and other respiratory illnesses is very low this season, the covid prevention measures work for them too as they did in Australia.

It appears that either the vaccine or an infection will confer at least 18 months of immunity in most people and that this immunity is partly effective against the new emerging variants. Modifications to the mRNA vaccines have already been made to deal with variants too. Our body's immune system targets more than the spike proteins and so do other antiviral therapeutics in development. We may indeed require annual booster shots along with our flu vaccine to deal with this pandemic. I believe once you've had covid or have been vaccinated and get a variant case, it will most likely be a mild one, vaccines reduce hospitalizations and ICU bed usage dramatically, even with the new variants.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2021)

Front line health workers have been saying many of them were getting reinfected after 3 to 4 months right from the start and many of the reinfections were worse than the first.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2021)

Oh, so we are back to repeating anecdotes and non-peer reviewed studies again.

I guess I can do the same.









COVID reinfections are unusual — but could still help the virus to spread


Large study of UK health-care workers suggests that most people are immune for months after catching COVID-19 for the first time.




www.nature.com





Most people who catch and recover from COVID-19 are likely to be immune for several months afterwards, a study of more than 20,000 health-care workers in the United Kingdom has found.

The study — called SARS-CoV-2 Immunity and Reinfection Evaluation (SIREN) and published on the preprint server medRxiv on 15 January1 — concluded that immune responses from past infection reduce the risk of catching the virus again by 83% for at least 5 months.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2021)

Yeah, everything is puppies and rainbows.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah, everything is puppies and rainbows.


I don't believe this is an intractable problem, we already have many effective solutions and it's just getting started. I believe humanity had previous dealings with a coronavirus pandemic in the late 19th century, one of the current common cold viruses.

I feel a lot better about this shit with vaccines rolling out and Joe running the show in America. We are still in the early days of the scientific pay off period and much has been learned and new therapeutics are coming. I don't think a pandemic is gonna catch us unprepared again, unless ya elect another Donald that is.

I dunno when the exact end of this shit will happen, but hope has already arrived with vaccines and we now have a selection of those. Also I hear there is a good supply of antibody therapeutics in America now, they might not be as effective with some of the new variants, but they did save Donald and Rudy's asses.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)

I guess ya gotta ask for it in Michigan, soon ya will have to send it to Texas!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Michigan has surplus of effective COVID treatment (wilx.com) 

*Michigan has surplus of effective COVID treatment*
*There could be thousands of doses of monoclonal antibody treatment sitting in state warehouses*

LANSING, Mich. (WILX) - An effective COVID-19 treatment is rarely being used in Michigan.

There could be thousands of doses of it sitting in state warehouses.

The state got more than 4,300 courses of monoclonal antibody treatment from the federal government.

The issue is it only works on a specific group of people.

Monoclonal antibody treatment has been approved to treat COVID-19 in the U.S. since November.

It uses man-made molecules as a substitute for antibodies to trigger the patient’s immune system.

The federal government bought 300,000 doses of the treatment.

But Ingham County Health Officer Linda Vail said this treatment isn’t for everybody.

“Monoclonal antibody treatment really is for severe cases. It’s not the number one go-to,” said Vail.

Because of that, the Michigan Department of Health and Human Services has a stockpile of the antibody treatment sitting in a state warehouse.

The state has sent letters to providers encouraging them to use it.

MSU Epidemiology professor Nigel Paneth said he’d like to see this treatment used more.

“These are not expensive interventions. That’s one good thing about them. We should keep that in mind,” said Paneth.

The treatment is designed for people who are at risk of being hospitalized or dying from COVID.

That includes people with chronic diseases like diabetes.

The trick is those people would need to get the IV treatment before they’re sick enough to be hospitalized.

“Everyone who’s very sick started out not so sick. If you wait, it is too late. The same is true for all forms of passive antibody treatment,” said Paneth.

The state said every hospital that asked for monoclonal antibodies has gotten them and is expanding distribution.

The state said it’s not sure how the antibody treatment will interact with the COVID vaccines.

The CDC recommends waiting for 90-days to get the vaccine if you were treated with antibodies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)

New evidence COVID-19 antibodies, vaccines less effective against variants: Worrisome new coronavirus variants can evade antibodies that neutralize original virus -- ScienceDaily 

*New evidence COVID-19 antibodies, vaccines less effective against variants*
*Worrisome new coronavirus variants can evade antibodies that neutralize original virus*

Summary:
New research has found that new variants of the virus that causes COVID-19 can evade antibodies that work against the original form of the virus that sparked the pandemic, potentially undermining the effectiveness of vaccines and antibody-based drugs now being used to prevent or treat COVID-19.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)

Monoclonal Antibody "Cocktail" Blocks COVID-19 Variants: Study (newswise.com) 

*Monoclonal Antibody "Cocktail" Blocks COVID-19 Variants: Study*
5-Mar-2021 3:15 PM EST, by Vanderbilt University Medical Center

Newswise — A monoclonal antibody “cocktail” developed at Vanderbilt University Medical Center (VUMC) to neutralize the COVID-19 virus is effective against all known strains, or variants, of the virus, according to a report published in the journal _Nature Medicine_. 

That was one of the findings reported by a multi-institutional team led by researchers at Washington University School of Medicine in St. Louis. 

In cell-culture studies, the researchers determined the ability of monoclonal antibodies as well as antibodies isolated from the “convalescent plasma” of previously infected people to neutralize highly transmissible variants of the SARS-CoV-2 virus that have arisen in the United Kingdom, South Africa, Brazil and elsewhere. 

In general, most of the monoclonal antibodies that have been developed to combat COVID-19 showed “diminished neutralizing potency,” specifically against strains of the virus bearing a specific mutation at position 484 in the surface “spike” protein, which enables the virus to attach to and enter its host cell in the body.

However, several other highly neutralizing monoclonal antibody cocktails, including those developed at VUMC, showed intact or only mildly diminished activity against the variants tested, possibly because they target sites on the spike protein other than the highly mutable E484K residue. 

The study indicated substantially reduced neutralization of variants viruses containing this E484K mutation by antibodies in the sera of both previously infected and COVID-19 vaccinated individuals, further highlighting the need for variant-resistant treatments like the VUMC antibody cocktail. 

“This study highlights the importance of rationally designed antibody cocktails like those we developed,” said James Crowe, Jr., MD, director of the Vanderbilt Vaccine Center (VVC) and Ann Scott Carell Professor in the Departments of Pediatrics and Pathology, Microbiology and Immunology at Vanderbilt. 

“We chose two antibodies to create a mixture that specifically would resist escape by SARS-CoV-2,” Crowe said. “Fortunately, this work and several other papers recently published show that the protection mediated by the antibodies we discovered that are now in six different phase 3 clinical trials should extend to all current variants of concern.” 

Robert Carnahan, PhD, associate VVC director and associate professor of Pediatrics, added, “These findings that the antibodies we are developing inhibit the new SARS-CoV-2 variants well are made even more important by the fact that some previously approved monoclonal antibody treatments look very unlikely to protect against these variants. 

“Using our variant-resistant antibody cocktails likely will provide an important new tool for controlling the COVID-19 pandemic,” Carnahan said. 

During the past two-and-a-half years, VUMC researchers have developed ultra-fast methods for discovering highly potent antiviral human monoclonal antibodies and validating their ability to protect small animals and non-human primates.

The VUMC antibodies described in the paper published today – COV2-2196 and COV2-2130 -- were isolated from the blood of a couple from Wuhan, China, who were diagnosed with COVID-19 after traveling to Toronto in January 2020. They were two of the earliest confirmed cases of COVID-19 in North America. 

The antibodies were among six that were licensed to the global biopharmaceutical company AstraZeneca in June for advancement into clinical development. In October the company announced it was advancing into phase 3 clinical trials an investigational therapy consisting of two long-acting antibodies discovered at VUMC and optimized by AstraZeneca.

Today’s study also included researchers from the University of Texas Medical Branch in Galveston, the University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center in Dallas, and the Swiss firm Vir Biotechnology. 

Others from VUMC who contributed to the research were Naveen Suryadevara, PhD, Pavlo Gilchuk, PhD, and Seth Zost, PhD.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2021)

Yeah I know about the 1890 pandemic, I first posted about it like a year ago. All I'm saying is we are not out of the woods yet and there are too many unknowns to think we are past the worst just yet. Hell we don't even know the long term damage from it to the human body or the fate of the long haulers. Sure we have better treatments to lower the severity but we don't know the true damage it does.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah I know about the 1890 pandemic, I first posted about it like a year ago. All I'm saying is we are not out of the woods yet and there are too many unknowns to think we are past the worst just yet. Hell we don't even know the long term damage from it to the human body or the fate of the long haulers. Sure we have better treatments to lower the severity but we don't know the true damage it does.


Oh I agree, but the science of this thing is well known now and there are hundreds of other antibody therapeutics and antivirals being looked at, some are broad spectrum.

Remember these new antibodies will be turned into mRNA vaccines quickly, the mRNA strands will just crank out the new antibodies and perhaps highly effective broad spectrum ones. Approval times for modified vaccines should be faster in the future too as experience and confidence is gained. Now that the CDC, FDA and the rest of the government has been un muzzled and unleashed to act, I expect progress to speed up and bottle necks to be eliminated.

Like I said before, we are in the early payoff period of scientific research and that pay off will accelerate at an increasing pace over the next year or two. Double blinded studies and clinical trials slow things down quite a bit in this area of science, safety comes first.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2021)

In Oregon, Scientists Find a Virus Variant With a Worrying Mutation (Published 2021)


In a single sample, geneticists discovered a version of the coronavirus first identified in Britain with a mutation originally reported in South Africa.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah I know about the 1890 pandemic, I first posted about it like a year ago. All I'm saying is we are not out of the woods yet and there are too many unknowns to think we are past the worst just yet. Hell we don't even know the long term damage from it to the human body or the fate of the long haulers. Sure we have better treatments to lower the severity but we don't know the true damage it does.


Very true. I had a patient yesterday that was exposed to Covid with no symptoms of Covid instead she got abdominal lymphoma cancer. She knows she was exposed to Covid because she tested positive for the antibodies!


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> In Oregon, Scientists Find a Virus Variant With a Worrying Mutation (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> In a single sample, geneticists discovered a version of the coronavirus first identified in Britain with a mutation originally reported in South Africa.
> ...


This is the worrying one.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 6, 2021)

‘When will it end?’: New data suggests COVID-19 could become endemic - National | Globalnews.ca








‘When will it end?’: New data suggests COVID-19 could become endemic - National | Globalnews.ca


Scientists now believe that SARS-CoV-2 will not only remain with us as an endemic virus but will likely cause a significant burden of illness and death for years to come.




globalnews.ca


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 6, 2021)

No shit, it would be supremely optomistic to think this thing will be a memory anytime soon, The Chineese as always are dicking the WHO team around chances of finding out true genesis and origin of Covid on par W/hitting Powerball.ccguns


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> That does not seem to be the case.


The Brazilian variant is killing folks who had the wild (original) virus. The longer it's out there spreading, the more risk we are in.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 6, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> No shit, it would be supremely optomistic to think this thing will be a memory anytime soon, The Chineese as always are dicking the WHO team around chances of finding out true genesis and origin of Covid on par W/hitting Powerball.ccguns


How do you know this?

I highly recommend checking out the AP site on how the propaganda has been spread on this, they have some really nice interactive charts that show the spread.

https://apnews.com/article/pandemics-beijing-only-on-ap-epidemics-media-122b73e134b780919cc1808f3f6f16e8


> I think that the Chinese government is wrong in their suppression of their people, but it is hard to argue that once Trump started his propaganda attack on them to use for his re-election campaign that they had to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be interesting if they included Trump's state funded criminal syndicate in the propaganda too.


There is no question that the Chinese government was actively involved in spamming propaganda about the virus. 

It just sucks Trump's ending our pandemic response team, entering a trade war with China that put us in a combative position, then when it wasn't going his way after his impeachment he used it as a political statement using the loudest megaphone in human history to attack China with the virus.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm especially pissed at how China has Weaponized their success in dealing w/Covid to propogandize the superiority of their system compared to western democracies.CAVEAT the Chineese Govt.(nothing against regular Chineese people)ccguns


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 6, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm especially pissed at how China has Weaponized their success in dealing w/Covid to propogandize the superiority of their system compared to western democracies.CAVEAT the Chineese Govt.(nothing against regular Chineese people)ccguns


It helps when the leader of the nation is not actively trying to get people to spread the virus.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah, everything is puppies and rainbows.


It’s not all hellhounds and fireballs either. 

Nuance is dead on most news outlets, and then skewed some more when shared on social media. Much of it is clickbait meant to illicit a “we’re all gonna die” response.

If anything, the numbers in Israel show how well vaccination works. Same for countries that focus on age groups and already show major improvements in those age group. in more than one way. Total infections down, hospitalizations way down, deaths even more down, even after one jab the risk of severe sickness becomes minimal. R-rate of British variant of china virus can be kept under 1.0 easily as well, which is what really matters. Anti-bodies have shown to last over 8 months already, and likely will much longer. The ‘news’ that claims otherwise is typically focused on a single aspect of the immune system, in which anti bodies do longer work on just one of many ways they do. Whether it’s through vaccines or ‘enough’ people getting infected, some level of herd immunity is inevitable. Full herd immunity is no requirement, partial in combination with testing, better care, and standard preventative measures will do.

More deadly versions aren’t necessarily bad either. Virusses that kill the host aren’t evolving in a for them beneficial way. Arguably covid isn’t deadly enough and it spreads too slow (else more people and governments would act responsible).

Cases worldwide dropped with 50% in the first 6 weeks of 2021, partly due to partial immunity for those who were vaccinated or infected. South Africa is a good example where partial immunity slowed the spread significantly. Additionally, it appears to be at least to some extent (nuance...) seasonal, or at least worst in winter, meaning the numbers will drop even further and faster soon. By next season, most people will have had their first jab, reducing hospitalizations and severe sickness to a point the hospitals are no longer overloaded.

It’s going to be a good summer. Might even get a cat-puppy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 6, 2021)

Sativied said:


> It’s not all hellhounds and fireballs either.
> 
> Nuance is dead on most news outlets, and then skewed some more when shared on social media. Much of it is clickbait meant to illicit a “we’re all gonna die” response.
> 
> ...


It’s somewhere in between the sky is falling and everything is gonna be normal.

I read something that there is concern that the cases in Israel have seemed to plateau. I don’t have a link.

There is still much we don’t know and erring on the side of caution is always best with diseases.We still don’t know what the long range health issues will be for anyone who gets it.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I read something that there is concern that the cases in Israel have seemed to plateau. I don’t have a link.
> 
> There is still much we don’t know and erring on the side of caution is always best with diseases.


Erring on the side of caution is generally wise but different from being pessimistic or even apocalyptic. Best to draw conclusions based on what we know instead of what we don’t know. 

”In the past few weeks, over a million Israeli students returned to their classrooms,”
+
”Some 4,298 people with new coronavirus infections were identified on the previous day, about half of them under the age of 19.” 

Last sunday 43% of all cases were in age group 0-19. 

That million is a 9th of its population, least vaccinated. Almost half a million more going back to school next week. Of course that’s going to lead to more infections for a while. Youngsters generally don’t get as sick but are superspreaders. Meanwhile 90% of people over 50 have had at least 1 jab, 

That age distribution combined with the fact they partially opened up and the median age of the severe ill dropping everytime an older age group is vaccinated leaves no doubt when it comes to the effectiveness of vaccination.

As for variants, look at this beautiful rainbow:








COVID research: a year of scientific milestones


Nature waded through the literature on the coronavirus — and summarized key papers as they appeared.




www.nature.com





And then we’re not even talking about emerging treatments and cures yet.



CunningCanuk said:


> It’s somewhere in between the sky is falling and everything is gonna be normal.


It’ll be close to the latter sooner on later. Only question is how long and how many more casualties it will take.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 6, 2021)

Agreed. Treatments will improve over time as well.




__





Covid-19 Pill Shows Promise in Preliminary Testing - WSJ


The antiviral reduced infectious virus in Covid-19 patients in a mid-stage study




www.wsj.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Agreed. Treatments will improve over time as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a number of antiviral therapeutics in the pipeline at various stages along with more powerful broad spectrum antibodies (that can be turned into vaccines). We will need a variety of treatments to deal with this monster but I figure once we are on top of it there will be no looking back as new vaccines and therapeutics come online. I expect the situation to be much different a year from now and hope for much improvement over the spring and summer. I think the later part of this summer and fall will be somewhat normal and we could have mass high school and college vaccinations by fall too. 

Having the Americans onboard is a big boost to the fight against covid, Joe will harness their massive resources for the global fight and it must be a global effort. Allowing this thing to fester in undeveloped countries or even in rich ones would be a bad idea.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2021)

*Why The Flu Season This Winter Was Virtually Nonexistent *





There was basically no flu season in the U.S. this winter. Turns out, when you take steps to make it harder for germs to travel from person to person, you suppress infectious diseases.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Why The Flu Season This Winter Was Virtually Nonexistent *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zero registered cases of flu in NL. Also far less cases of diarrhea thanks to increased hygiene. So there’s that.


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2021)

The Unwashed Right point to the lack of Fue cases and say the hospitals are treating Flu cases but call them Covid as id makes the hospitals more money.


----------



## oldmustang (Mar 6, 2021)

It's all a hoax, always has been. Masks=control. They pushed and pushed to see just how much you sheeple would take and you ate it up you poor suckers!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 7, 2021)

Can you believe this?
What the fuck?
Families burn masks at rally against COVID-19 emergency order at Idaho Capitol (msn.com) 
Americans are the dumbist fucks on the planet Earth
Fact/sorry too say


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 7, 2021)

oldmustang said:


> It's all a hoax, always has been. Masks=control. They pushed and pushed to see just how much you sheeple would take and you ate it up you poor suckers!


Says the account that is parroting the propaganda aimed at keeping our society unsafe.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-russian-military-behind-spread-of-coronavirus-disinformation.1025725/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-the-super-spreaders-behind-top-covid-19-conspiracy-theories.1046193/


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

Sativied said:


> . . . . . Also far less cases of diarrhea thanks to increased hygiene. So there’s that.


No shit? Some of my best Who's Your Daddy strains came from Un-Washed Hands, so it's not all bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

Merck says study shows COVID-19 drug causes quick reduction in virus (yahoo.com) 

*Merck says study shows COVID-19 drug causes quick reduction in virus*

(Reuters) - U.S. drugmaker Merck & Co Inc said on Saturday the experimental antiviral drug molnupiravir it is developing with Ridgeback Bio showed a quicker reduction in infectious virus in its phase 2a study among participants with early COVID-19.

"The secondary objective findings in this study, of a quicker decrease in infectious virus among individuals with early COVID-19 treated with molnupiravir, are promising," said William Fischer, Associate Professor of Medicine at the University of North Carolina School of Medicine, in a statement from the companies.

The antiviral is being currently tested in a Phase 2/3 trial that is set to be completed in May.

Merck decided to focus on therapeutics after its two COVID-19 vaccines failed to generate desired immune responses, prompting it to abandon the program in January.


----------



## mooray (Mar 7, 2021)

oldmustang said:


> It's all a hoax, always has been. Masks=control. They pushed and pushed to see just how much you sheeple would take and you ate it up you poor suckers!


I suspect this is sarcasm, which is great to bring up the point about how people feel so incredibly imposed upon by the smallest of gestures to our fellow citizens. Perhaps the downside of a nation founded on the rights of the individual, it's apparently fostered a really high level of selfishness and narcissism. Pretty much anytime you see a Trumper yelling and waving a flag, it's the same as yelling, "MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 4EVERRRRR!!!!". The only unity they've found is that they have their own self-interests in common, which is kind of like having no unity and nothing in common.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> I suspect this is sarcasm, which is great to bring up the point about how people feel so incredibly imposed upon by the smallest of gestures to our fellow citizens. Perhaps the downside of a nation founded on the rights of the individual, it's apparently fostered a really high level of selfishness and narcissism. Pretty much anytime you see a Trumper yelling and waving a flag, it's the same as yelling, "MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 4EVERRRRR!!!!". The only unity they've found is that they have their own self-interests in common, which is kind of like having no unity and nothing in common.


I suppose 500,000 coffins and all these emergency room icu footage from around the world of these poor gasping for air souls is a Fn hoax also, WHO is that guy?ccguns


----------



## mooray (Mar 7, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I suppose 500,000 coffins and all these emergency room icu footage from around the world of these poor gasping for air souls is a Fn hoax also, WHO is that guy?ccguns


I have some friends that are closet/discreet-Trump supporters and their angle is, "I don't see piles of dead people". The depth and scale of the people required for the scam they suggest with comments like that would have to be in the tens of millions, in which case I should probably reply with, "I don't see any scam". Maybe next time.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> I have some friends that are closet/discreet-Trump supporters and their angle is, "I don't see piles of dead people". The depth and scale of the people required for the scam they suggest with comments like that would have to be in the tens of millions, in which case I should probably reply with, "I don't see any scam". Maybe next time.


Yeah, I mean I can't believe this shit is actually happening,once again that customized algorythm news feed is at work.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 7, 2021)

It wasn’t sarcasm. He’s a dumbass.


----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2021)

*Texas patrons threaten to call ICE on Mexican restaurant for keeping mask mandate*
“We’ve had threats of calling ICE," O’Sullivan said. "I had one guy just stand there and berate one of my bartenders and tell her, ‘You’re an absolute idiot, you don’t know what you’re doing. If you think these masks are going to save your life, you’re stupid,’ blah, blah, blah. Nobody wants to deal with that stuff.” 









Texas patrons threaten to call ICE on Mexican restaurant for keeping mask mandate


Patrons at a Mexican restaurant in Texas threatened to call Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) on employees over their refusal to work maskless, according to the establishment’s o…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2021)

*Dr. Osterholm: US in 'Eye Of Hurricane' as COVID Pandemic Continues*
“We are in the eye of the hurricane right now,” he said. “It appears that things are going very well. You would see blue skies. We've been through a terrible, terrible year. What we know is about to come upon us is the situation with this … variant, a virus that originated in the United Kingdom that today is wreaking havoc in Europe.” 

Comments,

So what. I haven't worn a mask yet, and won't. We are in the eye of a hurricane alright - a hurricane of government tyranny. 

Heaven forbid we use HCQ or Ivermectin, safe, cheap, and effective preventives and treatments. Let's keep the fear high so frightened people will rush in to take the poison jab. Animal tests of these implants have not been promising since all of the test animals died when exposed to viruses after they had been inoculated. Not to mention the over 750 people who have died here within one day of taking that crap into their systems. Or the miscarriages caused by it from placental detachment. Good luck, any of you who ran in to get that stuff. 

The death rate WITH covid will drop as bye-dunce and his CCP/WHO/DNC/tech/msm handlers start counting only those FROM covid about 6% of the total!
It will be declared a bye-dunce miracle and everyone will sing kumbaya and dance the night away even though the daily death rate from all diseases and actions will remain the same, ie: 3200/day from cancer and heart disease alone, which will no longer be classified as covid deaths!
Biggest con job in US history used to enable the biggest election con in US history!

This virus bull reminds of little children and they're 'imaginary friends' (vaccines) and 'monsters under the bed'. (viruses). Except these adults are making billions. 

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!! The eye of the hurricane, the calm before the storm, blah blah blah. Soak it up you ignorant sheep. 









Dr. Osterholm: US in 'Eye Of Hurricane' as COVID Pandemic Continues


A prominent infectious disease official said Sunday the United States is in the "eye of the hurricane" amid the yearlong coronavirus pandemic.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## mooray (Mar 7, 2021)

So...those comments are your comments, or just a clip of the typical bozo comments you find at the end of most articles? I don't usually waste my time with those.


----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> So...those comments are your comments, or just a clip of the typical bozo comments you find at the end of most articles? I don't usually waste my time with those.


The level of the comments on a Spreading Trump Lies site. It was one thing to gauge the thoughts of people with a different opinions but now stupidity rues the roost it seems. Ever since Fox readers needed a new home since election day.

My comments? You are new to the political section?


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 7, 2021)

Just get vaccinated.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2021)

ChubbyGreaser said:


> Just get vaccinated.


congrats! Which one?


----------



## mooray (Mar 7, 2021)

printer said:


> The level of the comments on a Spreading Trump Lies site. It was one thing to gauge the thoughts of people with a different opinions but now stupidity rues the roost it seems. Ever since Fox readers needed a new home since election day.
> 
> My comments? You are new to the political section?


That was the nice thing about the pre-Trump era, the severe levels of stupidity were kept internal, or to small private groups. Now it's empowered and legitimized, what a step backwards in an already existing down trend.

I didn't think you were a bozo, but I don't have everyone's vibe committed to memory just yet.


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> congrats! Which one?


Try em all


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

It will be higher once the results of vaccinations become apparent as more people are vaccinated and confidence grows. Many of the elderly and vulnerable are being protected so I would expect mortality rates to drop at least over the next couple of months.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*68% of Americans Support Biden's Pandemic Response, Most Say Lifting Restrictions Too Fast: Poll*

More than two-thirds of Americans approve of President Joe Biden's response to the coronavirus pandemic, according to an ABC News/Ipsos poll released Sunday.

The survey found that 68 percent of Americans support Biden's COVID-19 response, including 98 percent of Democrats, 35 percent of Republicans, and 67 percent of independents.

Biden's approval rating regarding his management of the COVID-19 pandemic has been consistent since he took office in January. According to an ABC News/ Ipsos poll conducted from January 22 to January 23, 69 percent of Americans back Biden's COVID-19 response, including 97 percent of Democrats, 40 percent of Republicans, and 70 percent of independents.

In comparison, the highest approval rating former President Donald Trump received for his handling of the pandemic was in mid-March of 2020, when 55 percent of Americans approved of his response.

The new poll was conducted from March 5 to March 6 and randomly sampled 521 adults. The results have a margin of error of 4.8 points.

Biden has pledged to make tackling the pandemic a focus of his presidency. During his first day in office on January 20, he signed an executive order that enacted a face mask mandate and social distancing requirements in federal buildings and on federal land.

Biden's administration also hopes to work with Congress to pass his $1.9 trillion stimulus plan. The plan was passed by the Senate on Saturday and now moves to the House of Representatives for approval.

The legislation included $1,400 stimulus payments for individuals making less than $75,000 a year, an increase in the child tax credit and direct funding to state and local governments, as well as hundreds of billions of dollars for school reopenings, aid to small businesses, and coronavirus vaccine rollouts.

As Biden works to boost the federal response to COVID-19, some states, including Texas and Mississippi, have rolled back coronavirus restrictions, such as removing mask mandates and reducing capacity limits for businesses.

Health experts, including Dr. Anthony Fauci, have warned against reopening too soon.

"I would advise the people of Texas and Mississippi to just abide by the public health measures that we talk about all the time: Uniform wearing of masks, physical distancing, avoiding congregate settings, particularly indoors, washing your hands frequently, we just have to keep doing that because we know it works," Fauci said during a Thursday appearance on MSNBC.

According to Sunday's ABC News/Ipsos poll, the majority of Americans think that loosening mask mandates and COVID-19 restrictions on public gatherings are happening too fast, 56 percent and 50 percent respectively.

_Newsweek_ reached out to the White House, but didn't hear back in time for publication.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 8, 2021)

We'll have another big spike next month. 

We've got spring break, Daytona bike week coming up and Florida has no covid restrictions.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 8, 2021)

The percentage of the more infectious variants is rising and nearing the tipping point. Stinky and the GOP are pushing hard to lift all restrictions in order to sabotage Biden's pandemic response because they know this too. Between the stupidity of the public and the sabotage from the right I see another surge coming too.


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The percentage of the more infectious variants is rising and nearing the tipping point. . . . . . .


The UK variant is about 20% of new cases nationwide, but 30% of new cases in Florida. Y'all come on down for spring break, we're open.


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2021)

Speaking of Florida. The Governor announced today the age limit is being lowered to 60 year old's starting the 15th, next Monday. I'll take which ever is offered.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2021)

What a difference 48 days of adult supervision can make!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COVID-19 vaccine, scarce now, could be in surplus across US by April (usatoday.com) 

*America could soon be swimming in COVID-19 vaccine. The shift from scarcity to surplus could bring its own problems.*

In just two months, the United States may be swimming in COVID-19 vaccine. Literally swimming. The 500 million 0.5 or 0.3-milliliter doses expected to be shipped by then are enough to fill a 55,000-gallon swimming pool.

As hard as it is to imagine now as people frantically call, click and line up to get vaccinated, the nation is close to shifting from a situation of scarcity to one of abundance.

“It's not a switch that flips, but it's a sliding scale that happens differently community by community,” said Andy Slavitt, White House senior advisor for the COVID Response Team. “This is not something that will start at some magical day in the future. It has begun today, and it's something that we have to make sure we're addressing."

With a plentiful supply of vaccine, there will be more urgency to convince the reluctant to accept it, experts say. Otherwise, the abundance of vaccine will become a stagnating surplus that threatens to undermine the nation's ability to move beyond the pandemic. 

"When we start to have more vaccine available, we're really going to be in bad shape because what we're going to see is a lot of people who don't want to get vaccinated," said Bernadette Boden-Albala, dean of the public health program at the University of California, Irvine. 

So far, about 18% of all Americans  have been immunized against COVID-19. Boden-Albala thinks there will be vaccine surpluses in some areas as soon as early April.

Then, the challenges will start.

"If we've got whole states in this country that don't want to mask and don't want to socially distance, then I'm very concerned we'll have people there who don't want to be vaccinated either," she said.

*Spreading the message: Free vaccine*
Messaging will matter, experts say.

The easiest group to reach will be those who've simply put it off because of the hassle to get an appointment.

For them, the message needs to be that immunization's quick, easy and free, said Christopher Morse, an expert on health communication at Bryant University in Smithfield, Rhode Island.

"You want to tell them it's free and how easy it is to get an appointment," he said. "Something like, 'In the time it takes you to order a cup of coffee, you could be vaccinated against COVID-19.'"

The message should not be "we've got tons of vaccine," because then people will be convinced they can put it off for longer, he said.

Some people who haven't gotten vaccinated simply haven't had the time or felt rushed to do so. Messages about why it's worth their while will be needed, experts say.

"You might say, 'Get vaccinated, spend Easter with your family,' Or a church might encourage people to be fully vaccinated so they can sing together," said Dr. Kelly Moore, deputy director of the nonprofit Immunization Action Coalition.

Younger people who don't necessarily feel at risk might be convinced to get vaccinated to help others. But they might be more enticed so they can go out to the movies again, eat dinner with friends or hang out in bars. 

"They're going to be focusing more on the social impact versus the health impacts," Morse said.

Mobile clinics, pop-up vaccination sites and public service announcements from local leaders will be important to reach those in low-income communities of color where vaccine uptake has lagged because of access and hesitancy.

*The value of community health centers:*For the most vulnerable Americans, these clinics are trusted, accessible and vital to vaccine rollout

Such efforts have begun in some places, but they must ramp up significantly as a greater percentage of the population is immunized and the extent of vaccine reluctance becomes clear, experts say.

In California, Orange County is sending eight-person vaccination travel teams into homeless camps, jails and other hard-to-reach populations.

"They come in a van, no appointments required," and they vaccinate whoever is available, said Margaret Bredehoft, deputy agency director of public health services. 
*more...*


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 9, 2021)

Well, with over 33,000 dead, they've run out of 65+ people to vaccinate.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm down for a shot this sat. 3/13/21, can't wait to begin to get this FN nightmare over!!!ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 9, 2021)

I just hope that between people who can't get over their phobias to get vaccinated and stupid Governors who completely throw caution to the wind opening up don't combine to keep Covid mutating into some super pathogen. We're already at the stage where we'll be getting shots for yrs. similar to influenza. But the longer this thing can mutate it could hit the lottery and turn into something even more horrific HOPE NOT!!!ccguns


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I just hope that between people who can't get over their phobias to get vaccinated and stupid Governors who completely throw caution to the wind opening up don't combine to keep Covid mutating into some super pathogen. We're already at the stage where we'll be getting shots for yrs. similar to influenza. But the longer this thing can mutate it could hit the lottery and turn into something even more horrific HOPE NOT!!!ccguns


And this is just this one virus, this one period of time. Humanity should have figured this out when there were 60k people dying every year with the flu. 

Hopefully we will figure out new ways to do things to reduce the exposure to each other's particular brews. Because if we just go back to business as usual, the next pandemic is just a matter of time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2021)

Do republican state officials really want to start this shit? I mean what about Trump's response to the pandemic? Or how about many republican state governors and public health officials? The feds might be able the indict an awful lot of republican officials for manslaughter, starting with Trump and he can go down for mass second degree murder.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Macomb County Prosecutor says criminal charges possible against Governor Whitmer over nursing home deaths (wxyz.com) 

*Macomb County Prosecutor says criminal charges possible against Governor Whitmer over nursing home deaths*

(WXYZ) — Criminal charges could be in the works against Governor Gretchen Whitmer over putting COVID patients inside nursing homes used as hubs early in the pandemic.

New Macomb County Prosecutor Peter Lucido says people who lost loved ones to COVID as residents or staff inside nursing homes should go back to get the vital information about the circumstances of their death and take that to local police and make a complaint as a wrongful death.

Lucido says with HIPAA laws, he can’t get that information in his own investigation.

New York Governor Andrew Cuomo is currently under investigation for allegedly doctoring the number of COVID deaths inside nursing homes. Lucido says only 5 states including Michigan and New York used the care facilities as hubs.

Lucido tells 7 Action News, “If we find there’s been willful neglect of office if we find there’s been reckless endangerment of a person’s life by bringing them in then we would move forward with charges against the Governor. Of course, we would. Nobody’s above the law in this state.”

Anyone who’s had loved ones inside nursing homes during the last year knows about the pain of COVID deaths in isolation with no in-person visits.

Lucido started looking into this last year as a State Senator. He issued a statement in August that said more than 2,000 residents and 21 staff died in nursing homes, 32% of all deaths.

Lucido is asking people to go back to the nursing homes and gather the vital information surrounding deaths and take it to local police to file a wrongful death report.

He will be meeting with Macomb County Police to instruct them on how to process and verify the information and bring it to his office.

“Why did my mom or why did my dad, brother, sister, or aunt die? Was it because of the policy by bringing in COVID-infected patients that spread to my mom that killed my mother?” Lucido said.

After becoming Prosecutor this year, Lucido asked fellow county prosecutors to form a Blue-Ribbon Committee for consistency investigating these cases.

That Association as a group declined and said Lucido should make the request to the Michigan Attorney General and feds. Lucido provided letters showing he did that last May.

The Attorney General said there was not a proper basis to open a criminal investigation. The U. S. Attorney said they would look into his request.

“I didn’t receive a very warm welcome. This is not political everyone. This is about people who passed away at the behest of a policy that was created by the Governor,” Lucido tells 7 Action News.

We got a statement from Governor Whitmer that says:



> Our top priority from the start has been protecting Michiganders, especially seniors and our most vulnerable. The administration’s policies carefully tracked CDC guidance on nursing homes, and we prioritized testing of nursing home residents and staff to save lives. Early in the pandemic, the state acted swiftly to create a network of regional hubs with isolation units and adequate PPE to prevent the spread of COVID-19 within a facility. In addition, we have offered 100 percent of nursing home resident priority access to the vaccine. Both the former head of AARP, as well as an independent U-M study, praised our work to save lives in nursing homes.
> 
> Mr. Lucido’s comments are shameful political attacks based in neither fact nor reality. Even his former colleague, Republican Sen. Ed McBroom, has said they "have not seen any evidence or testimony that says that a nursing home was forced to take someone against their will." And there’s a reason why Mr. Lucido’s colleagues have publicly rebuked this politically-motivated waste of taxpayer dollars. Michiganders are tired of these petty partisan games, and we won’t be distracted by them either.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 9, 2021)

I remember Obama in 2014 I think,setting up a rapid response team of Epidemiologists and Virologists to respond and immediately isolate any threats of this nature only to have it disbanded by that very smart genius CHEETOMAN.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm also beginning to think that these Rep. Governors are deliberately trying to torpedoe the Biden Adm. with their actions concerning Covid hope this is not true it would be an act of National Treason.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 9, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> We'll have another big spike next month.
> 
> We've got spring break, Daytona bike week coming up and Florida has no covid restrictions.


ABSOLUTELY, I can see it a coming ccguns


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2021)

Just got a call from the county health department. I got my appointment for the first shot next Thursday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2021)

*Andy Slavitt: 'For Once We Are Not Only Dealing With Today, But We Are Planning For The Future'*





Andy Slavitt, White House Senior Advisor for Covid Response, joins Katy Tur with his thoughts on the newly passed relief bill, and the latest on the efforts to get America vaccinated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2021)

*How covid-19 is boosting innovation | The Economist*





Covid-19 has accelerated the adoption of technologies and pushed the world faster into the future. As businesses and organisations look towards the post-pandemic era, what lessons can be learned about innovation? Read more here: https://econ.st/3t6T7yM


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2021)

Here it comes, things are also unraveling in Brazil as the variant there is reinfecting the survivors of the last year and each day brings a new record death toll. It's on track to do the same in the USA.










‘We now have two pandemics’: Variant COVID-19 cases soar in Ontario


As original coronavirus cases fall, variants threaten to spark a third wave that could outpace vaccinations




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Here it comes, things are also unraveling in Brazil as the variant there is reinfecting the survivors of the last year and each day brings a new record death toll. It's on track to do the same in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found out that my vaccination date 3/13/21 is going to be w/Cadillac of vaccines PFIZER also said to be effective vs. Brazilian variantccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Here it comes, things are also unraveling in Brazil as the variant there is reinfecting the survivors of the last year and each day brings a new record death toll. It's on track to do the same in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vaccination rates in Canada are lagging far behind the USA, we can't seem to get the supplies since we don't make them here, but that is gonna change! The new Brazilian variant might be reinfecting some of those who had cases before, but what is their condition compared to those who were not infected before? Does a previous infection lower the severity of subsequent disease? There are credible reports that the Pfizer vaccine is effective against this variant too, my concern is the low rate of vaccination in Canada. Not much point ragging on the government, they are taking what they can get and made all the arrangements long ago, we now have 4 approved vaccines here. Like in America, vaccination rates are ramping up rapidly though.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vaccination rates in Canada are lagging far behind the USA, we can't seem to get the supplies since we don't make them here, but that is gonna change! The new Brazilian variant might be reinfecting some of those who had cases before, but what is their condition compared to those who were not infected before? Does a previous infection lower the severity of subsequent disease? There are credible reports that the Pfizer vaccine is effective against this variant too, my concern is the low rate of vaccination in Canada. Not much point ragging on the government, they are taking what they can get and made all the arrangements long ago, we now have 4 approved vaccines here. Like in America, vaccination rates are ramping up rapidly though.


Ford says anybody from Ontario that wants a vaccine can get one by the end of August, so we’ll see.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm also beginning to think that there is no way that the whole world population is going to be vaccinated in time to beat Covid ,it would take a level of co-operation and charity between nations that I have'nt seen. So inevitably I think when US reaches herd immunity there will be a lot of travel bans.Also due to this outcome yearly shots w/tweaked vaccines to combat the inevitable mutations will be the norm unfortunately.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ford says anybody from Ontario that wants a vaccine can get one by the end of August, so we’ll see.


We should be on par with the states at least, considering Trump was running the show down there 50 days ago and we've been cutting deals with manufacture's right from the beginning and have grossly over ordered (that's ok, we can give it away or sell it). I wanna see future domestic mRNA vaccine production and it's already happening in Alberta I believe, mRNA technology will allow countries like Canada to produce their own vaccines economically in the future.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vaccination rates in Canada are lagging far behind the USA, we can't seem to get the supplies since we don't make them here, but that is gonna change! The new Brazilian variant might be reinfecting some of those who had cases before, but what is their condition compared to those who were not infected before? Does a previous infection lower the severity of subsequent disease? There are credible reports that the Pfizer vaccine is effective against this variant too, my concern is the low rate of vaccination in Canada. Not much point ragging on the government, they are taking what they can get and made all the arrangements long ago, we now have 4 approved vaccines here. Like in America, vaccination rates are ramping up rapidly though.


Ramp it up Canada sure don't want to see a country that I have fond thoughts for suffer.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Ramp it up Canada sure don't want to see a country that I have fond thoughts for suffer.ccguns


Ditto, brother


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Ramp it up Canada sure don't want to see a country that I have fond thoughts for suffer.ccguns


We ordered lot's early, but are in line with everybody else. Joe is a hard act to follow!  See what happens when ya got a real president with a brain!


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2021)

What would Washington have done in this situation? Here is Beau's take.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We should be on par with the states at least, considering Trump was running the show down there 50 days ago and we've been cutting deals with manufacture's right from the beginning and have grossly over ordered (that's ok, we can give it away or sell it). I wanna see future domestic mRNA vaccine production and it's already happening in Alberta I believe, mRNA technology will allow countries like Canada to produce their own vaccines economically in the future.


Any competent leadership other than CHEETOMAN'S adm. would have us 3-6 months ahead of where we are at now.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2021)

The Canadian government ordered lots of extra vaccines for the purpose of helping poorer countries.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ford says anybody from Ontario that wants a vaccine can get one by the end of August, so we’ll see.


If we could vaccinate 2.2 million a day like the Americans we would have the country covered in three of weeks!


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We ordered lot's early, but are in line with everybody else. Joe is a hard act to follow!  See what happens when ya got a real president with a brain!


Joe has been ordering vaccine like I order seeds after harvest, just have Trudeau call him I'm sure w/USA surplus Canada would be first in line W/our countries history of close friendship.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2021)

Some troubling vaccine problems have shown up, blood clots and other reactions from Astra and Moderna.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The Canadian government ordered lots of extra vaccines for the purpose of helping poorer countries.


Canada, huge geography,small population,big heart.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Joe has been ordering vaccine like I order seeds after harvest, just have Trudeau call him I'm sure w/USA surplus Canada would be first in line W/our countries history of close friendship.ccguns


Supplies are allocated according to need I believe and Canada has a much lower infection rate than America, though with Joe that is rapidly changing, or was until asshole governors decided to fully reopen. Where I live in NS infection rates are pretty low, so we are on the tail end of supply.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Canada, huge geography,small population,big heart.ccguns


About 80% live in a 100 mile wide strip along the US border, I live on an island at the end of the world hundreds of miles from the border, covid shows up here too, from time to time. Rates of infection are low enough that we test, contact trace and isolate cases. I'm 66 and expect to get a vaccine by April sometime I figure.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> About 80% live in a 100 mile wide strip along the US border, I live on an island at the end of the world hundreds of miles from the border, covid shows up here too, from time to time. Rates of infection are low enough that we test, contact trace and isolate cases. I'm 66 and expect to get a vaccine by April sometime I figure.


Hope you get taken care of ASAP my man, how's that frontier lifestyle treating you ?Have to be super tight w/neighbors under those circumstances.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Hope you get taken care of ASAP my man, how's that frontier lifestyle treating you ?Have to be super tight w/neighbors under those circumstances.ccguns


Not exactly frontier on the east coast of Canada! Cape Breton Island is connected to NS by a causeway (1955) and has over 100, 000 people, I live in a small town of about 6000. We had coal and steel but that all closed down in the 70's and 80's, we got a jump on rust belt America by a decade or two!

Here is a drivethru tour of my hometown on Sydney harbor


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not exactly frontier on the east coast of Canada! Cape Breton Island is connected to NS by a causeway (1955) and has over 100, 000 people, I live in a small town of about 6000. We had coal and steel but that all closed down in the 70's and 80's, we got a jump on rust belt America by a decade or two!
> 
> Here is a drivethru tour of my hometown on Sydney harbor


Sorry for my ignorance,that island talk instantly had me in Jordan of the Islands land, figured you were on Van. island or something of the like.I'm what they term a Masshole, Southeastern Ma. to be precise. A city of 88,000 beat down by loss of old textile ind. to China. I work for the wealthy on a priv. golf course on a enchanting strip of land w/atlantic on both sides good place to earn a living SCENIC and outdoors barely affected by Covid thank God.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Sorry for my ignorance,that island talk instantly had me in Jordan of the Islands land, figured you were on Van. island or something of the like.I'm what they term a Masshole, Southeastern Ma. to be precise. A city of 88,000 beat down by loss of old textile ind. to China. I work for the wealthy on a priv. golf course on a enchanting strip of land w/atlantic on both sides good place to earn a living SCENIC and outdoors barely affected by Covid thank God.ccguns


BTW your area sounds close to Halifax (very imp. duringWW2) also seen a doc of USO sightings in I believe Sag Harbor is that also in your area.ccguns


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not exactly frontier on the east coast of Canada! Cape Breton Island is connected to NS by a causeway (1955) and has over 100, 000 people, I live in a small town of about 6000. We had coal and steel but that all closed down in the 70's and 80's, we got a jump on rust belt America by a decade or two!
> 
> Here is a drivethru tour of my hometown on Sydney harbor


When I can count more fire hydrants than people I know I like it!!


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> When I can count more fire hydrants than people I know I like it!!


Sad to say, but I believe your right these days.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> BTW your area sounds close to Halifax (very imp. duringWW2) also seen a doc of USO sightings in I believe Sag Harbor is that also in your area.ccguns


Halifax is about 300 miles away. Many people from this area migrated to New England and the Boston area back before WW2. A couple of hundred years before and many of the people here were kicked out of the states as loyalists! We have a similar history, climate and lifestyle.


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not exactly frontier on the east coast of Canada! Cape Breton Island is connected to NS by a causeway (1955) and has over 100, 000 people, I live in a small town of about 6000. We had coal and steel but that all closed down in the 70's and 80's, we got a jump on rust belt America by a decade or two!
> 
> Here is a drivethru tour of my hometown on Sydney harbor


When I was writing, one story was mostly set in 1718 Saint Johns with a watering stop near Shag Rock. Looking at the coves, I can't remember which one it was without looking back at my notes. I can't believe the amount of time I put into charting moon and tide cycles. Pre RIU for sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

*Pfizer Confirms High Coronavirus Vaccine Effectiveness*





Pfizer Chairman and CEO Albert Bourla joins Morning Joe to discuss a new report on the vaccine's effectiveness in fighting the coronavirus.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Pfizer Confirms High Coronavirus Vaccine Effectiveness*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, now we'll see how shot affects me, buddies wife in health care ind. got both Moderna shots 2nd knocked her on her ass. will report.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

GSK Covid treatment shows ‘profound efficacy’ in initial trial | Financial Times (ft.com) 

*GSK Covid treatment shows ‘profound efficacy’ in initial trial*
*Data from 583 patients shows 85% reduction in hospitalization or death*

GlaxoSmithKline plans to apply for emergency use authorization for an experimental Covid-19 treatment after initial clinical trial results showed an 85 per cent reduction in hospitalization or death. 

GSK, which developed the antibody treatment with Vir Biotechnology, said separate lab tests of the drug suggested it was also effective against some of the virus variants in circulation. 

An independent data monitoring committee recommended stopping the GSK/Vir Biotechnology trial early due to evidence of “profound efficacy”, the companies said on Thursday. 

That recommendation was based on an interim analysis of data from 583 non-hospitalized patients, which found an 85 per cent reduction in hospitalization or death compared with a placebo. 

Chris Corsico, GSK’s senior vice-president for development, said the result was “an overwhelmingly positive outcome”. The drug is currently administered intravenously but developers are looking to create a formulation that could be given by intramuscular injection, he told the Financial Times.

GSK and Vir will seek emergency use authorization from the US “immediately” as well as approvals in other countries. 

The US Food and Drug Administration has already authorised some antibody treatments for Covid-19 but there is not yet robust data showing their efficacy against virus variants. 

Antibody treatments aim to boost the natural defenses of patients that struggle to mount their own immune response.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

Denmark halts AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine over blood clots (nypost.com) 

*Denmark is latest country to halt AstraZeneca COVID vaccine over blood clots*

Denmark became at least the sixth European country to scale back the use of AstraZeneca’s COVID-19 vaccine after some people who received it developed blood clots.

Health officials say they’re investigating the cases, but there’s no evidence so far that the British drugmaker’s jab caused the clots.

The Danish Health and Medicines Authority halted the rollout of AstraZeneca’s jab for at least two weeks on Thursday following “severe cases” of blood clots in vaccinated people, one of which was related to a death.

Danish officials say they need to take time to probe those incidents even though there’s good evidence the AstraZeneca vaccine is safe and effective.

Magnus Heunicke, Denmark’s health minister, said it is not yet clear whether there’s a link between the shot and the blood clots. Danish officials are waiting for European Union authorities to investigate the potential link.

“Right now we need all the vaccines we can get. Therefore, putting one of the vaccines on pause is not an easy decision,” Søren Brostrøm, director of Denmark’s National Board of Health, said in a statement. “But precisely because we vaccinate so many, we also need to respond with timely care when there is knowledge of possible serious side effects.”

Denmark’s decision came after five EU nations — Austria, Estonia, Lithuania, Luxembourg and Latvia — stopped using doses from a single batch of the AstraZeneca vaccine this week over blood clot concerns.

Three people in Austria have developed blood clots after getting the jab, including one who died 10 days after vaccination, according to the European Medicines Agency, the EU’s drug regulator.

A fourth patient developed a pulmonary embolism, a condition in which a blockage forms in the lungs’ arteries, officials said.

The European Medicines Agency said there was “currently no indication” that AstraZeneca’s vaccine caused those conditions, which are not listed as side effects for the shot.

EU officials are investigating the quality of the affected batch — which includes about 1 million doses delivered to 17 nations — even though “a quality defect is considered unlikely at this stage,” the agency said.

In all, 22 cases of blood clots had been reported as of Tuesday among the 3 million people who had received AstraZeneca’s vaccine in the 29-nation European Economic Area, officials said.

“The information available so far indicates that the number of thromboembolic events in vaccinated people is no higher than that seen in the general population,” the European Medicines Agency said in a Wednesday statement.

An AstraZeneca spokesperson noted that the vaccine’s safety has been “extensively studied” in clinical trials and peer-reviewed data have confirmed the shot is “generally well tolerated.”

“Patient safety is the highest priority for AstraZeneca,” the company spokesperson said in a statement. “Regulators have clear and stringent efficacy and safety standards for the approval of any new medicine, and that includes COVID-19 Vaccine AstraZeneca.”


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 11, 2021)

It's the one year anniversary of this fucked up thread today
A good friend of mine, Joai, who lived in San Paulo, Brazil died 3 days ago from COVID-19 I just found out
I'm just very,very fucking sad right now
I hate this fucking thread
I wish I never started it or it existed
Peace out/stay safe


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Here it comes, things are also unraveling in Brazil as the variant there is reinfecting the survivors of the last year and each day brings a new record death toll. It's on track to do the same in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plan on boosters.









Beating the Covid-19 crisis: the role of vaccine boosters


Covid-19 vaccine boosters can improve the immune response against the original virus, as well as help to tackle emerging viral variants.




www.pharmaceutical-technology.com


----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Supplies are allocated according to need I believe and Canada has a much lower infection rate than America, though with Joe that is rapidly changing, or was until asshole governors decided to fully reopen. Where I live in NS infection rates are pretty low, so we are on the tail end of supply.


No, our rate is about the same. My province was beating out all but a few States. Thankfully we are prioritizing Natives as they seem to spread it more (given their overcrowding I can see it) and with all their lifestyle diseases. I was a little disapointed that one reserve got their shots and right after they all partied. A third of the reserve ended up with it afterward. I guess they did not understand it takes a while to build up antibodies.


----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Denmark halts AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine over blood clots (nypost.com)
> 
> *Denmark is latest country to halt AstraZeneca COVID vaccine over blood clots*
> 
> ...


That is interesting as the virus causes blood clots and mucks up a few organs because of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

printer said:


> No, our rate is about the same. My province was beating out all but a few States. Thankfully we are prioritizing Natives as they seem to spread it more (given their overcrowding I can see it) and with all their lifestyle diseases. I was a little disapointed that one reserve got their shots and right after they all partied. A third of the reserve ended up with it afterward. I guess they did not understand it takes a while to build up antibodies.


Last time I checked our national rate was around 5.4% and the Americans are around 10+% and administering 2.2 million doses a day. I understand the situation is changing quickly though as supplies come in. In NS the vaccination rate is 3% and it better change soon! We have a lot of older people in the Maritimes and should have a higher vaccination rate by now.

COVID-19 vaccine tracker: How many people in Canada have received vaccinations? | CTV News


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

printer said:


> That is interesting as the virus causes blood clots and mucks up a few organs because of it.


It's one of the four we have approved, I believe it is adenovirus based vaccine. We will see, a large number have been administered, so they will have to look at the data further, it's too early to say.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 11, 2021)

Fucking Trump/Republicans fucked us
Dispute it
I fucking dare you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking Trump/Republicans fucked us
> Dispute it
> I fucking dare you


Well Joe is getting ya unfucked at a pretty quick pace considering what he was up against and you'll get some cash from Uncle Sam. Merrick Garland started work at the DOJ today and he will fuck the fuckers for ya. They got their pants down, their heads in the sand and their asses up in the sunshine. Among Washington lawyers it will be known as "the happy time" as they clean the fuckers out for millions while they fight for their lives in court and congress. One day Donald is gonna have to talk to the FBI and a grand jury (no lawyers there), how do you think that will go?


----------



## mooray (Mar 11, 2021)

States are reopening too soon. I get it, people want to have a nice spring/summer, but if everyone could just hold off until end of May, maybe we get half the nation vaccinated, or more, and would be in a much better position to enjoy summer. We've come this far, would be a shame to screw it up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

*Let's talk about a one year anniversary, failure, and hope....*


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Cool, now we'll see how shot affects me, buddies wife in health care ind. got both Moderna shots 2nd knocked her on her ass. will report.ccguns


The 2nd shot did the same to my wife, sister and a couple of cousins. 1st one was just injection site pain.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about a one year anniversary, failure, and hope....*


Well spoken/wise commentary
Fucking sad it had to occur/happen
Just saying
Stay safe & strong


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2021)

LA County could reopen as early as Monday; Biden wants all US adults eligible for vaccine by May 1: COVID-19 updates


LA County could reopen as soon as Monday, one year since the WHO declared the coronavirus a pandemic. Here are the latest COVID updates.



www.usatoday.com





hey @Jimdamick these were your two..i always thought injecting air was a bad thing maybe i'm thinking of IV injection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

*Dr. Hotez: ‘Most Vaccine-Hesitant Group Are People From The Conservative Right’*





Dr. Peter Hotez, Founding Dean of the National School of Tropical Medicine at Baylor College of Medicine, explains the findings of a new study that show just how big a role the misinformation about covid coming out of the Trump White House still plays.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> The 2nd shot did the same to my wife, sister and a couple of cousins. 1st one was just injection site pain.


Hope Pfizer is diff. got too much shit to do than be hangin around incapacitated by a shot, we'll see and I will let everybody know what's up w/Phizer. Last week the location I'm getting my shot at had the one time Johnson+Johnson shot ,kind of wanted it, less trouble, But I'm trying to sell myself on fact that the Pfizer vaccine is most effective one out there.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2021)

Take whatever you can get. 

It’s likely the end of summer before I get jabbed.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Take whatever you can get.
> 
> It’s likely the end of summer before I get jabbed.


may 1









Biden directs states to open vaccinations to all adults by May 1


Addressing a pandemic-worn nation a year after coronavirus brought life to a halt, President Joe Biden on Thursday offered a plan to lift the country from crisis using a pair of upcoming dates: May 1, by which he will order states to allow all adults to receive vaccines; and July 4, when he said...




www.cnn.com


----------



## MickFoster (Mar 12, 2021)

Got my second Moderna shot this morning.
The first one was just injection site pain.

My brother got sick for about day after his second shot with Moderna.

I'll let you guys know tomorrow......lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Take whatever you can get.
> 
> It’s likely the end of summer before I get jabbed.


I think if you are 60+ it will be a lot sooner than that, things are ramping up here too as supplies come in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Take whatever you can get.
> 
> It’s likely the end of summer before I get jabbed.


With what Joe is doing in the states, the heat is gonna be on Justin!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2021)

*Dr. Patel: Had Biden Been President A Year Ago, Covid Toll ‘Would Be Nowhere Near What It Is Today’*





Former Obama White House Health Policy Director Dr. Kavita Patel compares President Biden’s hope-filled speech to Donald Trump’s a year earlier, and says she thinks many deaths could have been prevented if Joe Biden was president when this crisis began.


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> may 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart move by President Joe Rob. If any states drag their feet, it's on them now.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 13, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Hope Pfizer is diff. got too much shit to do than be hangin around incapacitated by a shot, we'll see and I will let everybody know what's up w/Phizer. Last week the location I'm getting my shot at had the one time Johnson+Johnson shot ,kind of wanted it, less trouble, But I'm trying to sell myself on fact that the Pfizer vaccine is most effective one out there.ccguns


It's not down to the shot you get. It's totally down to the makeup of your immune system.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 13, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> It's not down to the shot you get. It's totally down to the makeup of your immune system.


Hear you on that,I hardly ever get sick,was just saying that on availlable info the Phizer shot seems to have the best numbers,less reactions than Moderna from what I've seen and the highest efficacy rating of all vaccines that I've looked at.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 13, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Hear you on that,I hardly ever get sick,was just saying that on availlable info the Phizer shot seems to have the best numbers,less reactions than Moderna from what I've seen and the highest efficacy rating of all vaccines that I've looked at.ccguns


I'm about 3 hours away from getting stabbed W/Phizer,we'll see what happens.ccguns


----------



## injinji (Mar 13, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Hear you on that,I hardly ever get sick,was just saying that on availlable info the Phizer shot seems to have the best numbers,less reactions than Moderna from what I've seen and the highest efficacy rating of all vaccines that I've looked at.ccguns


Keep in mind the JJ was tested in South Africa, where that bad mama jama was going around. Not sure what the others would have done if tested in that environment.


----------



## MickFoster (Mar 13, 2021)

Got my second Moderna shot yesterday.
Other than some soreness at the injection site..........no ill effects at all.
Life is good.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 13, 2021)

injinji said:


> Keep in mind the JJ was tested in South Africa, where that bad mama jama was going around. Not sure what the others would have done if tested in that environment.


You've got a point there Bro, J+J def. had more of a trial by fire, tested against stronger more mutated strains of Covid for sure


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 13, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> You've got a point there Bro, J+J def. had more of a trial by fire, tested against stronger more mutated strains of Covid for sure


Just received my first Phizer jab 2hrs ago so far so good, wonder what kind of juice I'll have for my morning workout ,Sunday is heavy day(squat,deadlift,b.press,all heavy) gonna be interesting.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 14, 2021)

Spring break crowds in Florida, this will kick off another wave.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Spring break crowds in Florida, this will kick off another wave.


From last years Spring Break.
https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2020/3/26/1931608/-Startling-Visualization-of-how-COVID-19-could-spread-because-of-Spring-Break-Revelers


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Just received my first Phizer jab 2hrs ago so far so good, wonder what kind of juice I'll have for my morning workout ,Sunday is heavy day(squat,deadlift,b.press,all heavy) gonna be interesting.ccguns


Just finished workout 8:00 am, no weakness to note,kind of surprised cuz I'm beat down from mixing a lot of cement for a foundation water/cellar project, plus the fact that I'm down about 10lbs.dealing w/being alone in house w/ old lady's health [email protected] shot 3 weeks4/3/21.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Spring break crowds in Florida, this will kick off another wave.


Yeah,like the wave in the old Hawaii5-0 series in the intro.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 14, 2021)

47% of people that voted for Stinky say they won't get the vaccinated.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2021)

In that case the wave will be like the one that flooded Fukashima Japan in 2011.ccguns


----------



## smokinrav (Mar 14, 2021)

Good, they can die early then. Fewer elections for them and fewer conspiracy theory bullshit. Win/win


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Good, they can die early then. Fewer elections for them and fewer conspiracy theory bullshit. Win/win


Just can't believe the FN ignorance Where has common sense gone or is it extinct, Can these states take ANYTHING seriously?ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 14, 2021)

Scientists believe that the latest Ebola outbreak was started by a survivor of the last one. They think it laid dormant for 5 years in a survivor then reared it's ugly head again. I'm reading some troubling things about covid and long haulers that makes this Ebola story relevant. The more we learn the worse it gets.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 14, 2021)

Italy prepares for an Easter lockdown as Covid-19 cases grow exponentially









Italy prepares for an Easter lockdown as Covid-19 cases grow exponentially | CNN


Italy is facing another national lockdown over Easter, as the government attempts to reign in a recent surge of coronavirus cases, marred by the presence of new variants.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Italy prepares for an Easter lockdown as Covid-19 cases grow exponentially
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe should cancel selected domestic flights or shut down domestic air travel for a week, he could save several tens of thousands of lives. These new variants are not to be fucked with, the young and horny will spread them far and wide.


----------



## injinji (Mar 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> . . . . . . . . . . I'm reading some troubling things about covid and long haulers that makes this Ebola story relevant. The more we learn the worse it gets.


A lady who used to work with my wife got covid and died from it. But her daughter got it and six months later is still having lots of problems. From what I hear, up to one third of folks have symptoms long after the initial infection. Even if the vaccine does stop the spread, we will still have adverse health implications for a long, long time.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Just finished workout 8:00 am, no weakness to note,kind of surprised cuz I'm beat down from mixing a lot of cement for a foundation water/cellar project, plus the fact that I'm down about 10lbs.dealing w/being alone in house w/ old lady's health [email protected] shot 3 weeks4/3/21.ccguns


So glad to see that we are in the end game for this epidemic. Not that we can let up with guidelines, just glad to see more and more people vaccinated and each of them lowers the risk not just for themselves but also for everybody else.

It's probably time to start betting on the over-under for how many exit summer vaccinated. 

What do you say? 80% vaccinated. Would you bet over or under that?


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2021)

A heartwarming read.

*Woman arrested at Texas bank after bucking business mask mandate: 'What are you going to do, arrest me?'*








Woman detained at Texas bank after bucking business mask mandate: ‘What are you going to do, arrest me?’


A Texas woman was detained last week after allegedly violating a bank’s mask policy and then refusing to leave the business.In police body camera footage, the woman later ident…




thehill.com


----------



## mooray (Mar 14, 2021)

ITS NAWT A PRIVUTE BIDNESS IF ITS REGLATED BY A GOVT WHICH ONLY EXISTS DO TOO THE THEFT OF ARE RITES

-RR


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> ITS NAWT A PRIVUTE BIDNESS IF ITS REGLATED BY A GOVT WHICH ONLY EXISTS DO TOO THE THEFT OF ARE RITES
> 
> -RR


OK, this reminds me of a story. 

A few years back I was coming home from work catching my bus. It is a connecting stop where we get off one bus and onto a busy route. The problem we get when it gets real cold some people leave their cars at home and take the bus. By the time the bus get to our stop there is no more room, talking people getting pretty personal with each other, good thing we have bulky clothing on. Some buss drivers are kind enough to cram people right up to the door, when we get to a stop and someone wants to get off some of the people in the front pile off at the stop, let them off and then get back on. But we are ok with that as long as we are on a bus and don't see them pass us by. At -20, -30 and on top of that the wind you don't want to be standing around for half an hour.

The stage is set, well, other than the fact that buses that stop every stop and express buses stop at our stop. And every once in a while there is some fool that does not pay attention and gets on an express when they wanted one of the others. So here we have a full bus, someone is yanking on the cord to tell the bus driver they want off. But the person (in this case the woman) is above reading what the next stop is as displayed at the front. So she is yelling to stop, she makes her way up to the front of the bus. The bus driver tells her the bus is an express. "Well you changed the display after I got on." Yeah right. After a bunch of back and forth he stops at the side of the road and lets her off. He then says, "So what bus is this?" And almost everyone shouts out, "XXXXX Express!"

So I can relate to the people in the story, stupid people, even when they are wrong will not accept resposibility for themselves in our shared world.


----------



## mooray (Mar 14, 2021)

Hahaha, that's pretty good. The scene makes me think of something you'd find in a silly 80's movie, Naked Gun or something.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So glad to see that we are in the end game for this epidemic. Not that we can let up with guidelines, just glad to see more and more people vaccinated and each of them lowers the risk not just for themselves but also for everybody else.
> 
> It's probably time to start betting on the over-under for how many exit summer vaccinated.
> 
> What do you say? 80% vaccinated. Would you bet over or under that?


I'd hope for greater than 80% but my gut tells me that the Donald worshipers will continue to refuse vaccination, unfortunately herd immunity might not materialize, only hope is the Donald(who has been quietly vaccinated along w/Melania) tells his cult to take the shot(fat chance of that)or option 2 is that so many people in states w/no measures in place start another wave of positives and hospitals buckle under the strain again might scare enough people to get the shot(s).ccguns


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 15, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I'd hope for greater than 80% but my gut tells me that the Donald worshipers will continue to refuse vaccination,


I don't think so.

I think they're all just like Trump: they'll talk all kinds of shit about the vaccine and how they'll never take it, but then they'll drive to the other side of town where nobody knows them and secretly get vaccinated.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I think they're all just like Trump: they'll talk all kinds of shit about the vaccine and how they'll never take it, but then they'll drive to the other side of town where nobody knows them and secretly get vaccinated.


Possibly, but I've also seen many people (who seem reasonably intelligent) adamantly state that they refuse to be vaccinated, I've gotten 1Phizer dose and the emergency approval thing is a bit sketchy but people have gotten shots months before me and it seems relatively OK. if people in the Med. Industry all highly educated are fine w/it it's good enough for me.Additionally if the Gov. is granting emergency approvals it just goes to show how serious this whole Covid situation really is.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2021)

Cannabis compound inhibits SARS-CoV-2 replication in human lung cells


Researchers in the United States have conducted a study showing that a cannabis plant compound inhibited infection with severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) in human lung cells.




www.news-medical.net


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

Most won't have a choice about vaccines, most employers will require it. A lot of those Trumpers who whine about vaccines will quietly get one and STFU about it, if they want to keep their job. If it becomes a real issue they can have vaccination passports, no passport, no travel by plane train, boat, or bus, all federally regulated. Covid will give them immunity too, or kill and cripple them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Cannabis compound inhibits SARS-CoV-2 replication in human lung cells
> 
> 
> Researchers in the United States have conducted a study showing that a cannabis plant compound inhibited infection with severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) in human lung cells.
> ...


I'm immune!


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most won't have a choice about vaccines, most employers will require it. A lot of those Trumpers who whine about vaccines will quietly get one and STFU about it, if they want to keep their job. If it becomes a real issue they can have vaccination passports, no passport, no travel by plan train, boat, or bus, all federally regulated. Covid will give them immunity too, or kill and cripple them.


As always good points , can you Canadians export some common sense to the US along w/Xmas trees,lumber, and paper products.ccguns


----------



## Dryxi (Mar 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most won't have a choice about vaccines, most employers will require it. A lot of those Trumpers who whine about vaccines will quietly get one and STFU about it, if they want to keep their job. If it becomes a real issue they can have vaccination passports, no passport, no travel by plan train, boat, or bus, all federally regulated. Covid will give them immunity too, or kill and cripple them.


Hmm under EUA (emergency use authorization) the vaccines cannot be mandatory, so let's wait on your predictions. The EUA is set to stand for 2 years to allow these vaccine companies time to collect enough data for actual licensing.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 15, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> As always good points , can you Canadians export some common sense to the US along w/Xmas trees,lumber, and paper products.ccguns


Don’t forget about hockey players and dirty oil.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Hmm under EUA (emergency use authorization) the vaccines cannot be mandatory, so let's wait on your predictions. The EUA is set to stand for 2 years to allow these vaccine companies time to collect enough data for actual licensing.


In extreme circumstances You'd be surprised at what the government can do. I believe EUA is a CDC regulation and Joe alone can change those, though with him it would be with the advice and probably insistence of scientists. 

We are seeing lock downs in Europe as the new more contagious and deadly variants are on the rise. Last time Europe and Italy in gave an early warning and they appear to be now. Joe is getting vaccines in arms at an Amazing rate and the death and hospitalizations should drop as the pandemic roars on as the elderly and vulnerable are protected. By fall the hospitals will be full of Trumpers and anti vaccers, as I figure 80% of the adults in the country will be vaccinated or immune through previous infection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Don’t forget about hockey players and dirty oil.


Hey we gave them Ted Cruz, show some gratitude!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> As always good points , can you Canadians export some common sense to the US along w/Xmas trees,lumber, and paper products.ccguns


We also gave you Ted Cruz...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> As always good points , can you Canadians export some common sense to the US along w/Xmas trees,lumber, and paper products.ccguns


Kinda like telling someone ya gave them the crabs!


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We also gave you Ted Cruz...


Ted Cruz, how does his wife sleep next to this sad ass MF who let CHEETOMAN bad mouth the shit out of herand also accuse his father of participating in Kennedy assasination , then become one of his biggest buttswabs. Absolutely vile that people of his ilk can actually be a Senator. I don't even think that cretins of his caliber existed in politics 20-30yrs ago. Good dad excuse bailing Texas fiasco 2weeks ago,JOKE, can't be a good dad wmoral make up of pond scum.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Ted Cruz, how does his wife sleep next to this sad ass MF who let CHEETOMAN bad mouth the shit out of herand also accuse his father of participating in Kennedy assasination , then become one of his biggest buttswabs. Absolutely vile that people of his ilk can actually be a Senator. I don't even think that cretins of his caliber existed in politics 20-30yrs ago. Good dad excuse bailing Texas fiasco 2weeks ago,JOKE, can't be a good dad wmoral make up of pond scum.ccguns


He's running again in 2024 and Beto near beat him the last time, he will be running on his record and with Trump's baggage on his back, along with a shattered party controlled by lunatics. The republicans could also lose the statehouse in 2022, it's going kinda purple and with covid and the power grid fiasco, it might push them over the edge.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 15, 2021)

Money and power.


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2021)

Under on the 80%. 49% of GOP men say they will never take one. Then factor in black folks who have a lifetime of medical fears already baked in, we will be lucky to get to 75%.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's running again in 2024 and Beto near beat him the last time, he will be running on his record and with Trump's baggage on his back, along with a shattered party controlled by lunatics. The republicans could also lose the statehouse in 2022, it's going kinda purple and with covid and the power grid fiasco, it might push them over the edge.


There was a time before the Donald that politicians never really annoyed me that much, I was able to take garden variety corruption, scandals,etc. in stride. But some of these Fnuts have completely enraged me w/their seditious antics, never thought I would see shit like this. I used to find a way to respect leaders on both sides, guess I never really questioned their loyalty to the Constitution. But the train is off the rails now, I mean the two ladies in House of Reps,Green and Bobert, you've got to be kidding me,how can a person justify casting a vote for them. ARE WE EVEN FROM THE SAME FN planet?


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> Under on the 80%. 49% of GOP men say they will never take one. Then factor in black folks who have a lifetime of medical fears already baked in, we will be lucky to get to 75%.


That is my fear, Ignorance is going to be the factor that Covid will rely on, allowing it to stay in circulation while it plays the genetic lottery looking to hit big by mutating into something maybe we can't handle.ROLL UP YOUR FN SLEEVES FELLOW AMERICANS PLEAAAAAAASE!ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> Under on the 80%. 49% of GOP men say they will never take one. Then factor in black folks who have a lifetime of medical fears already baked in, we will be lucky to get to 75%.


I believe you are around 75% now, many of his supporters are like trump, they will get the vaccine and keep quiet. Like I said covid gives ya immunity too and many of the anti maskers/ anti vaccers are cases waiting to happen. Also minority communities are responding to their leaders who are pushing vaccines heavily. It appears just the Trumpers and hardcore anti vaccers will be left by fall, along with the kids and I expect school vaccine programs in the fall. As long as the elderly and vulnerable are protected, those who are vaccinated won't mind the anti vaccers and anti maskers quite so much, suicide is a personal choice.


----------



## Dryxi (Mar 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In extreme circumstances You'd be surprised at what the government can do. I believe EUA is a CDC regulation and Joe alone can change those, though with him it would be with the advice and probably insistence of scientists.
> 
> We are seeing lock downs in Europe as the new more contagious and deadly variants are on the rise. Last time Europe and Italy in gave an early warning and they appear to be now. Joe is getting vaccines in arms at an Amazing rate and the death and hospitalizations should drop as the pandemic roars on as the elderly and vulnerable are protected. By fall the hospitals will be full of Trumpers and anti vaccers, as I figure 80% of the adults in the country will be vaccinated or immune through previous infection.


Gonna have to agree to disagree on what Biden will do there. The government already gave the vaccine makers 0 liability for these vaccines, if Biden changes the rule to make it mandatory, who becomes liable if something goes wrong? What happens to future efforts to vaccinate the population if a mandatory vaccine (fast tracked to be EUA at the moment) becomes an issue and Biden made the decision to change rules?

There is so much more to it than simply making it mandatory.


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> That is my fear, Ignorance is going to be the factor that Covid will rely on, allowing it to stay in circulation while it plays the genetic lottery looking to hit big by mutating into something maybe we can't handle.ROLL UP YOUR FN SLEEVES FELLOW AMERICANS PLEAAAAAAASE!ccguns


There is a Russian disinformation campaign on social media too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Gonna have to agree to disagree on what Biden will do there. The government already gave the vaccine makers 0 liability for these vaccines, if Biden changes the rule to make it mandatory, who becomes liable if something goes wrong? What happens to future efforts to vaccinate the population if a mandatory vaccine (fast tracked to be EUA at the moment) becomes an issue and Biden made the decision to change rules?
> 
> There is so much more to it than simply making it mandatory.


I don't think the government will do anything like make it mandatory unless the situation becomes dire with variants. Employers might be another matter, especially those dealing with the public, hospitals for instance.


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe you are around 75% now, many of his supporters are like trump, they will get the vaccine and keep quiet. Like I said covid gives ya immunity too and many of the anti maskers/ anti vaccers are cases waiting to happen. Also minority communities are responding to their leaders who are pushing vaccines heavily. It appears just the Trumpers and hardcore anti vaccers will be left by fall, along with the kids and I expect school vaccine programs in the fall. As long as the elderly and vulnerable are protected, those who are vaccinated won't mind the anti vaccers and anti maskers quite so much, suicide is a personal choice.


It's 21% with at least one shot, 10.9% with both.









How are the COVID-19 vaccine and booster campaigns going in your state?


The U.S. is striving to vaccinate as many people as possible against COVID-19 — and keep them up-to-date with boosters. But some states are lagging behind. See how yours is faring.




www.npr.org


----------



## Dryxi (Mar 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think the government will do anything like make it mandatory unless the situation becomes dire with variants. Employers might be another matter, especially those dealing with the public, hospitals for instance.


Even employers have a decision to make there. The government is unwilling to take the liability and license the vaccines, the vaccine makers are unwilling to take liability for a vaccine they created, if my boss forces me to get the vaccine or be fired, are they not liable if I get sick from it? Some will make that decision soon, but I would expect most to wait for the FDA to actually license the vaccine before they go full force.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe you are around 75% now, many of his supporters are like trump, they will get the vaccine and keep quiet. Like I said covid gives ya immunity too and many of the anti maskers/ anti vaccers are cases waiting to happen. Also minority communities are responding to their leaders who are pushing vaccines heavily. It appears just the Trumpers and hardcore anti vaccers will be left by fall, along with the kids and I expect school vaccine programs in the fall. As long as the elderly and vulnerable are protected, those who are vaccinated won't mind the anti vaccers and anti maskers quite so much, suicide is a personal choice.


I guess I can go w/glass half full approach,but this whole thing has planted some phobias to be dealt with.I mean when is the last time you grabbed a door handle in a highly trafficked business and then rubbed your eyes or touched your face.Basically shit you used to never give a real thought to, when do we stop wiping down our groceries?It's going to be a epic adjustment getting over some of these behaviors forced upon us by a combination of fear and prudence.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> It's 21% with at least one shot, 10.9% with both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was speaking of those willing to be vaccinated, Joe's roll out has been impressive, much faster than other countries like Canada, though we can't get enough supply.

As Vaccine Confidence Grows, So Do Concerns About Doubters | Voice of America - English (voanews.com)


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> There is a Russian disinformation campaign on social media too.


Not surprised, giving Vlad the key to our digital world is like giving a 16 y/o boy the keys to a Ferrari.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Even employers have a decision to make there. The government is unwilling to take the liability and license the vaccines, the vaccine makers are unwilling to take liability for a vaccine they created, if my boss forces me to get the vaccine or be fired, are they not liable if I get sick from it? Some will make that decision soon, but I would expect most to wait for the FDA to actually license the vaccine before they go full force.


I don't think it will end up being an issue, the vaccines are reported effective against the variants and there are new antibody therapeutics and antivirals in the pipeline for treatment, but ya got to catch it early. It's overloaded hospitals and soaring deaths that causes lockdowns and extreme measures, if the vulnerable and elderly are protected that won't happen.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was speaking of those willing to be vaccinated, Joe's roll out has been impressive, much faster than other countries like Canada, though we can't get enough supply.
> 
> As Vaccine Confidence Grows, So Do Concerns About Doubters | Voice of America - English (voanews.com)


 Really empathize w/poor folks dealing w/shitty websites and getting dicked around in the process who actually want and need the shots. From what I witnessed in MA, is your standard people w/connections getting served 1st. I know of people under 30 getting shots that are not in high risk occupations. In other words its par for the course.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think it will end up being an issue, the vaccines are reported effective against the variants and there are new antibody therapeutics and antivirals in the pipeline for treatment, but ya got to catch it early. It's overloaded hospitals and soaring deaths that causes lockdowns and extreme measures, if the vulnerable and elderly are protected that won't happen.


Yeah but Covid is just unpredictable enough that you can't categorize it. Just enough younger and healthier people have had it bad enough that you can't really draw solid conclusions.BTW My boss got it last year, headache mostly but the weirdest thing months after recovery a blue toe on one foot STRANGE, the dudes in his 40'sccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

Fewer people take a ‘wait and see’ approach to COVID-19 vaccine — here’s what changed their minds - MarketWatch

*Fewer people take a ‘wait and see’ approach to COVID-19 vaccine — here’s what changed their minds*
Though access to COVID-19 vaccines remains limited, polling suggests a slice of Americans want to “wait and see” how the shots work for other people before they get vaccinated themselves.

But experts say that getting the vaccine as soon as it’s available to you will be vital for protecting yourself and others, stopping virus variants in their tracks, and resuming some level of normalcy.
...


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fewer people take a ‘wait and see’ approach to COVID-19 vaccine — here’s what changed their minds - MarketWatch
> 
> *Fewer people take a ‘wait and see’ approach to COVID-19 vaccine — here’s what changed their minds*
> Though access to COVID-19 vaccines remains limited, polling suggests a slice of Americans want to “wait and see” how the shots work for other people before they get vaccinated themselves.
> ...


All the intel you need is 1st responders have gotten vaccinated since Dec. I haven't seen to many alarming reactions from people who have had shots 3+ months ago.Pretty much all you need to know when this disease has filled 500,000 + coffins.ccguns


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> Under on the 80%. 49% of GOP men say they will never take one. Then factor in black folks who have a lifetime of medical fears already baked in, we will be lucky to get to 75%.


Firm replies:

@CCGNZ - under
@TacoMac - over
@Fogdog - over
@injinji - under

Vague:
@DIY-HP-LED - over?

It's pretty much a tie with over under betting line at 80% take-rate. But even 70% would be an acceptable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Firm replies:
> 
> @CCGNZ - under
> @TacoMac - over
> ...


82%! Adult uptake by the end of the year and 75% by fall, since were making educated guesses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Firm replies:
> 
> @CCGNZ - under
> @TacoMac - over
> ...


The main thing is it will be enough, overloaded hospitals and soaring deaths create extreme measures, the vulnerable, elderly and willing will be protected.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4853960


with rose colored glasses...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371532627488935940


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371532627488935940


I think most folks already knew that, this merely confirms it. If there is talk about Cuomo being culpable over mortality data, what will they make of this fraud? American taxpayers paid for accurate, timely and trustworthy information and scientific data was manipulated and ignored for purely callus political reasons. This false information caused many deaths, public health issues and political problems, experts were ignored and the response deliberately impleaded. The testing fiasco under Trump is but one small example of maliciously motivated dereliction of duty and negligent gross incompetence.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2021)

How many American kids will end up like this?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

*Nearly Half Of Trump Voters Say They Won’t Get Vaccinated. Can They Be Convinced?*





One of the most vaccine-hesitant groups is white, Republican Trump voters. So, what is the most effective way to reach them?


----------



## mooray (Mar 15, 2021)

Their club is way too Manson/Jonestown, there is no education/information method. They will simply benefit from 3/4 of the nation being vaccinated and continue thinking they're superhero patriots.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2021)

mooray said:


> Their club is way too Manson/Jonestown, there is no education/information method. They will simply benefit from 3/4 of the nation being vaccinated and continue thinking they're superhero patriots.


I was going to write along that line as well as they are the ones thinking Liberals are riding on their coattails.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fewer people take a ‘wait and see’ approach to COVID-19 vaccine — here’s what changed their minds - MarketWatch
> 
> *Fewer people take a ‘wait and see’ approach to COVID-19 vaccine — here’s what changed their minds*
> Though access to COVID-19 vaccines remains limited, polling suggests a slice of Americans want to “wait and see” how the shots work for other people before they get vaccinated themselves.
> ...


I've decided that I'll just be in the wait category, not wait and see, just wait. I want to be sure that everyone who needs the vaccine can get theirs first. Elderly, medical staff, veterans and physically higher risk folks I have no issue waiting behind.

I'm not too worried about Covid, I'm fairly healthy and take necessary precautions. I'm not saying I'm invincible, but I'm willing to bet you that I've been exposed to shit worse than Covid. You have to remember I'm at truckstops and rest areas often, ground zero for some of the worst nastiest germs you can imagine, things that would probably make Covid run and hide. I believe my immune system is a finely trained killing machine. My immune system is my rifle


----------



## Sativied (Mar 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One of the most vaccine-hesitant groups is white, Republican Trump voters. So, what is the most effective way to reach them?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2021)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 4854655


Yep make an incentive and issue dart guns, $10 a head reward!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I've decided that I'll just be in the wait category, not wait and see, just wait. I want to be sure that everyone who needs the vaccine can get theirs first. Elderly, medical staff, veterans and physically higher risk folks I have no issue waiting behind.
> 
> I'm not too worried about Covid, I'm fairly healthy and take necessary precautions. I'm not saying I'm invincible, but I'm willing to bet you that I've been exposed to shit worse than Covid. You have to remember I'm at truckstops and rest areas often, ground zero for some of the worst nastiest germs you can imagine, things that would probably make Covid run and hide. I believe my immune system is a finely trained killing machine. My immune system is my rifle


Here, some trucker porn for ya!

Jack's Chrome Shop - YouTube


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2021)

What's this, republican men don't want to bare arms! What a bunch of pussies, give them a fucking lolipop!  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Republican Men Don’t Want the Vaccine & Trump Looks Fantastic!*


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 16, 2021)

injinji said:


> There is a Russian disinformation campaign on social media too.


A Swedish official was asked how they handled Russian disinformation campaigns. 

The official looked at the American reporter and said,"We have a good educational system."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2021)

Small number of Facebook users responsible for most Covid vaccine skepticism – report | Facebook | The Guardian

*Small number of Facebook users responsible for most Covid vaccine skepticism – report*
*Washington Post reported on the study which confirmed what researchers have long argued about: the echo chamber effect*

A small subset of Facebook users is reportedly responsible for the majority of content expressing or encouraging skepticism about Covid-19 vaccines, according to early results from an internal Facebook study.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> A Swedish official was asked how they handled Russian disinformation campaigns.
> 
> The official looked at the American reporter and said,"We have a good educational system."


I don't know much about Buzzfeed, but this clickbait title sums up my immediate thoughts about that official's quote:


> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/lesterfeder/how-sweden-became-the-most-alt-right-country-in-europe


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One of the most vaccine-hesitant groups is *white*, Republican Trump voters. . . . . .


Flagged for redundancy.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2021)

More covid news from the home front. The 35'ish year old son of my wife's best friend tested positive and was out of work for two weeks. He's back at work now. Hope he is not one of the long haulers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2021)

New variant that eludes testing, what's next.










France investigating new coronavirus variant detected in Brittany


A new coronavirus variant has been found in the French region of Brittany, the French health ministry said in a statement late Monday, adding that an initial analysis did not show this new variant to…




www.france24.com


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 16, 2021)

Shit.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2021)

I always assumed the EU had good sense. I guess I was wrong. Although the number of blood clots are within the background numbers, they have slammed the door on a vaccine. They have a crazy right wing problem just like we do.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 17, 2021)

injinji said:


> I always assumed the EU had good sense. I guess I was wrong. Although the number of blood clots are within the background numbers, they have slammed the door on a vaccine. They have a crazy right wing problem just like we do.


The position of the EMA (EU’s medicine regulation agency) is that the benefits of the vaccine outweigh the possible risks. Individual nations are free to choose whatever they want to do with that though. And although the number of people with blood clots are within the background numbers, the combination with low platelet counts is not. Nothing to do with right wing nut jobs though.They generally make up 15-20% of the voters and are excluded from coalitions in most cases. I got to vote today (in NL), and pick one of 37 parties  As usual by now, the nazis only get 16%, which like in Sweden makes them the second largest, yet gives them no power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2021)

*Chris Hayes: Tucker Carlson’s Not Stupid, He Just Thinks His Audience Is*





"They disingenuously stoke skepticism and fear in the most cowardly way possible—by posing as brave truth tellers in the guise of just flinging nonsense at people and leading to more people getting sick," says Chris Hayes discussing Fox News' vaccine disinformation.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 17, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I've decided that I'll just be in the wait category, not wait and see, just wait. I want to be sure that everyone who needs the vaccine can get theirs first. Elderly, medical staff, veterans and physically higher risk folks I have no issue waiting behind.
> 
> I'm not too worried about Covid, I'm fairly healthy and take necessary precautions. I'm not saying I'm invincible, but I'm willing to bet you that I've been exposed to shit worse than Covid. You have to remember I'm at truckstops and rest areas often, ground zero for some of the worst nastiest germs you can imagine, things that would probably make Covid run and hide. I believe my immune system is a finely trained killing machine. My immune system is my rifle


I'm 67 yrs old. Age will bitch slap you. I have to put on suntan lotion to combat rosacea because I sit in front of 3 monitors most of the day. Be careful. Even your own immune system can attack you.

That being said, I'm still a sexy hunk in my mind with just a few more blemishes to hide.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2021)

We had a guy call off today after taking a test yesterday - for mono. Somehow I find mono hilarious now. Just hilarious.

Strange times.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> New variant that eludes testing, what's next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Britney. Why won't they leave her alone?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> I'm 67 yrs old. Age will bitch slap you. I have to put on suntan lotion to combat rosacea because I sit in front of 3 monitors most of the day. Be careful. Even your own immune system can attack you.
> 
> That being said, I'm still a sexy hunk in my mind with just a few more blemishes to hide.


That’s hysterical. I sit in front of 10 monitors everyday , no issues. It’s most likely because I have a dimmer on my ceiling lights , 


Unclebaldrick said:


> We had a guy call off today after taking a test yesterday - for mono. Somehow I find mono hilarious now. Just hilarious.
> 
> Strange times.


Mono is the best. The kissing disease !!I had it in high school. A mild case. I got it from my sisters boyfriend . It’s not what you think !
He took his temp at our house and I took the thermometer and stuck it in my mouth . Lol. I wanted to get out of going to school. Got out for a week and just lied out in the sun working on my tan all week. Lol


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 17, 2021)

I have a lot of Scottish/Irish blood. My father had rosacea for a spell but his went away. I thought the dermatologist was pulling my leg when she first prescribed suntan lotion for rosacea due to the radiation from the monitors. It might be just that the zinc in the lotion helps rosacea symptoms but it works whether it's due to the zinc blocking the radiation or some other physiological reason. It is about the only thing that has worked against my rosacea. I bought the suntan lotion from the dermatologist. I honestly don't trust the dermatologist but if somehting is working I'm sticking to it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2021)

Promising At-Home Treatment for COVID-19 Discovered: FDA Approved Drug for Leprosy (scitechdaily.com) 

*Promising At-Home Treatment for COVID-19 Discovered: FDA Approved Drug for Leprosy*

*Phase 2 clinical trial could begin immediately for clofazimine, an FDA-approved drug on WHO’s List of Essential Medicines.*

A _Nature_ study authored by scientists at Sanford Burnham Prebys Medical Discovery Institute and the University of Hong Kong shows that the leprosy drug clofazimine, which is FDA approved and on the World Health Organization’s List of Essential Medicines, exhibits potent antiviral activities against SARS-CoV-2 and prevents the exaggerated inflammatory response associated with severe COVID-19. Based on these findings, a Phase 2 study evaluating clofazimine as an at-home treatment for COVID-19 could begin immediately.

“Clofazimine is an ideal candidate for a COVID-19 treatment. It is safe, affordable, easy to make, taken as a pill and can be made globally available,” says co-senior author Sumit Chanda, Ph.D., professor and director of the Immunity and Pathogenesis Program at Sanford Burnham Prebys. “We hope to test clofazimine in a Phase 2 clinical trial as soon as possible for people who test positive for COVID-19 but are not hospitalized. Since there is currently no outpatient treatment available for these individuals, clofazimine may help reduce the impact of the disease, which is particularly important now as we see new variants of the virus emerge and against which the current vaccines appear less efficacious.”

*Promising candidate revealed by screening drug library*
Clofazimine was initially identified by screening one of the world’s largest collections of known drugs for their ability to block the replication of SARS-CoV-2. Chanda’s team previously reported in _Nature_ that clofazimine was one of 21 drugs effective in vitro, or in a lab dish, at concentrations that could most likely be safely achieved in patients.

In this study, the researchers tested clofazimine in hamsters–an animal model for COVID-19–that were infected with SARS-CoV-2. The scientists found that clofazimine lowered the amount of virus in the lungs, including when given to healthy animals prior to infection (prophylactically). The drug also reduced lung damage and prevented “cytokine storm,” an overwhelming inflammatory response to SARS-CoV-2 that can be deadly.

“The animals that received clofazimine had less lung damage and lower viral load, especially when receiving the drug before infection,” says co-senior author Ren Sun, Ph.D., professor at the University of Hong Kong and distinguished professor emeritus at the University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA). “Besides inhibiting the virus, there are indications that the drug also regulates the host response to the virus, which provides better control of the infection and inflammation.”

Clofazimine also worked synergistically with remdesivir, the current standard-of-care treatment for people who are hospitalized due to COVID-19, when given to hamsters infected with SARS-CoV-2. These findings suggest a potential opportunity to stretch the availability of remdesivir, which is costly and in limited supply.

*How clofazimine works*
The study showed that clofazimine stops SARS-CoV-2 infection in two ways: blocking its entry into cells and disrupting RNA replication (SARS-CoV-2 uses RNA to replicate). Clofazimine was able to reduce the replication of MERS-CoV, the coronavirus that causes Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (MERS), in human lung tissue.

“Potentially most importantly, clofazimine appears to have pan-coronavirus activity, indicating it could be an important weapon against future pandemics,” says co-senior author Kwok-Yung Yuen, M.D., chair of Infectious Diseases at the University of Hong Kong, who discovered the coronavirus that causes severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS). “Our study suggests that we should consider creating a stockpile of ready-made clofazimine that could be deployed immediately if another novel coronavirus emerges.”

In July 2020 Sumit Chanda shared more about his team’s race to find a treatment for COVID-19:
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2021)

Coronavirus strains first detected in California are officially 'variants of concern,' CDC says | CNN


Two coronavirus strains first detected in California are now officially "variants of concern," according to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2021)

Variant wave building in the EU, Germany has exponential growth, Poland back in partial lock down, numbers going up every where.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2021)

Yea, he's right, unfortunately


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Mar 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, he's right, unfortunately


This conversation needs to be front and center. On one hand, I can see RR's desire to get rid of government, but you'd still have a couple hundred million shitty people and you'd still have a shitty country, which is why I think it'd be better/smarter/wiser to invest in making better people.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> This conversation needs to be front and center. On one hand, I can see RR's desire to get rid of government, but you'd still have a couple hundred million shitty people and you'd still have a shitty country, which is why I think it'd be better/smarter/wiser to invest in making better people.


At some point it (health) will be a matter of national security.


----------



## mooray (Mar 17, 2021)

So true and it's a bummer that wanting healthy/smart Americans is so politicized, even among those of us that want the same thing.


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, he's right, unfortunately


Won't nitpick everything but, well there are a few miss truths just watching offhand. (Federal Provincial, Local, Sales,) tax, insurance only take 11% of the average Canadian wage? I wish. We do pay higher taxes than the US, but when you add in health insurance Americans pay more. A number of years ago when I first started talking to some Americans online about the horrors of the Canadian health system to try and set them right, I was shocked to hear what health insurance for a family of four costs. It was almost the amount two working parents here pay. American health costs are not 5X Canadian. It is higher, no more than 50% though. 

But people have more freedom and they can chose what kind of life they want in the US I was told. That is unless you want to do something like change jobs but if you do you will not be covered by your preexisting condition (as an example I had been told). In Canada, if you want to up and move to a different province for a new job, go right ahead. Each province has its own system and things are run a little differently but you will be covered by the province if you end up needing treatment. 

So the vid does seem to be exaggerating things when really it does not have to. And you wonder why people do not believe what they are being told, that is unless they believe everything they are being told. One thing that does make the US medical system more expensive is you have more slack in the system, more workers, machines and the like. So things happen faster, if your insurance company agrees. We have lists for procedures and the people that need them in a hurry is put in the front of the line. So if you have something funny and need an MRI to check it out it may be months before you get in (my knee was acting up and told my doctor, went for an xray that day, nothing found so scheduled for a MRI. Had one done half a year later and nothing showed up. My knee does act up once in a while, probably hasn't for a year or more.) But if you come to Emergency and need an MRI you will get one that day. (I know, I worked in a hospital)

So at my age there is no way I would consider moving to the US just for the medical insurance costs alone. We do not have the insurance company overhead as the US does and it makes our system cheaper just on that point. Both countries are struggling to keep the healthcare costs down. The thing is, the end of care costs are the ones that suck the most out of the systems. But it does take a lot of resources to keep a person alive when otherwise they would have dropped dead.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 18, 2021)

mooray said:


> On one hand, I can see RR's desire to get rid of government, but you'd still have a couple hundred million shitty people and you'd still have a shitty country,


You know what you get when you get rid of government and you digress to a city state / village structure where a bunch of different factions constantly struggle for power?

Ireland.

You become Ireland.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 18, 2021)

printer said:


> So at my age there is no way I would consider moving to the US just for the medical insurance costs alone. We do not have the insurance company overhead as the US does and it makes our system cheaper just on that point. Both countries are struggling to keep the healthcare costs down. The thing is, the end of care costs are the ones that suck the most out of the systems. But it does take a lot of resources to keep a person alive when otherwise they would have dropped dead.


Poor soul, you'll never know the absolute joy of meeting your $8000 deductible, by April.


----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Poor soul, you'll never know the absolute joy of meeting your $8000 deductible, by April.


Until today the thought never occurred to me. To be said, we still have drug costs mostly not covered by our government. I do have a limited level of health insurance, it does cover 80% of my pill costs, basically pays for itself. We do have insurance we can buy, most employers have some form, where you get dental, chiropractic, physio and other non-hospital type of things covered. I just looked up our Provincial drug assistance, there is a sliding scale but we roughly have a 5% of your income deductible on drugs then the government pays the rest. Also there are some drugs that the government lowers the price on, so there are some costs to us, but there are programs to help out depending on circumstances.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2021)

The US vaccine effect: rapid rollout starts to bear fruit | Financial Times (ft.com)

*The US vaccine effect: rapid rollout starts to bear fruit*
*Analysis of official figures shows sharper decline in hospitalizations and deaths of older people*

The rapid rollout of Covid-19 vaccines across the US is starting to work, according to a Financial Times analysis of official data that shows the number of deaths and hospital admissions are falling more quickly among older people than in the wider population.

The US has overseen one of the fastest vaccination programmes in the world, administering more doses than any other country and vaccinating a large proportion of its population.

Older people and those in nursing homes were first in line for vaccinations, resulting in a rapid decline in Covid-19 hospitalisations and deaths among these groups in the past few weeks. The declines in these groups has been faster than in the rest of the population, which has also seen a broad-based reduction since the winter peak.



Tom Frieden, the former director of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said: “Vaccines are already saving thousands of lives in the United States. Rapid declines in the number and proportion of deaths among nursing home residents are the direct result of vaccines saving lives.”

The US has suffered more in terms of overall fatalities than any other country from Covid-19, with over 500,000 deaths. But it has also proved more successful at vaccinating large numbers of people, having now administered nearly 33 doses per 100 people.

The first groups to be vaccinated have been healthcare workers and those working and living in nursing homes, which states started inoculating in December, as soon as the US drugs regulator authorized the first vaccine.

*"The safest place in the country to be right now as far as Covid-19 goes is a nursing home".
Ruth Katz, LeadingAge *

In the first month of the rollout, an estimated 78 per cent of nursing home residents were vaccinated, according to a study last month by the CDC. Since then that number has continued to rise, according to those working in the sector, who say they think that in many homes almost all residents have now received at least one shot.

Government data show that cases and deaths among nursing home residents started to fall around a week after the rollout began, even as both cases and deaths across the country as a whole continued to climb.



In the following two months until the end of February, cases among nursing home residents dropped 96 per cent, while deaths fell 87 per cent. 

During the same period, cases among people aged 18-54, the least likely group to have been vaccinated, fell by 72 per cent, while deaths dropped by 80 per cent.
*more...*


----------



## mooray (Mar 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Poor soul, you'll never know the absolute joy of meeting your $8000 deductible, by April.


And the really cool thing about hitting that $8000 deductible is that....you actually had to pay for that plan. You have to pay a decent about every month, *just for the opportunity* to pay a whole lot more. Awesome. Richest country in the world.....provided we're not talking about integrity and morality and empathy and...


----------



## mooray (Mar 18, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> You know what you get when you get rid of government and you digress to a city state / village structure where a bunch of different factions constantly struggle for power?
> 
> Ireland.
> 
> You become Ireland.


Nah, Americans don't have that caveman playground alpha superiority complex, so we'd be fine.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 18, 2021)

Numbers increasing in India.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Numbers increasing in India.


They're increasing here in the U.S. again as well.


----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2021)

It is to be expected with the new variants. They are going to remind us we are not out of the woods yet.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 18, 2021)

The US has 5% of the world's population and 25% of the deaths due to Covid.

Last year, average life expectancy in the US dropped by one full year. Eff Trump and the Republican Party.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 18, 2021)

France going back to partial lockdown.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 18, 2021)

Fuck Rand Paul, that perfect example of how fucked up the GOP is


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372573094494285829


----------



## mooray (Mar 18, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Rand Paul, that perfect example of how fucked up the GOP is
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372573094494285829


That's what happens when narcissists think they're experts at everything. Working in congress isn't so different from being a manager, where the job should really just be about delegating and making sure those you delegate to have what they need to be successful. The only thing an eye-doctor-turned-politician has any business doing is asking someone like Fauci to explain the situation, not to effing challenge him on it like he knows anything about viruses.


----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2021)

*The ex-Pfizer scientist who became an anti-vax hero*
Michael Yeadon was a scientific researcher and vice president at drugs giant Pfizer Inc. He co-founded a successful biotech. Then his career took an unexpected turn.

Late last year, a semi-retired British scientist co-authored a petition to Europe’s medicines regulator. The petitioners made a bold demand: Halt COVID-19 vaccine clinical trials.

Even bolder was their argument for doing so: They speculated, without providing evidence, that the vaccines could cause infertility in women.

The document appeared on a German website on Dec.1. Scientists denounced the theory. Regulators weren’t swayed, either: Weeks later, the European Medicines Agency approved the European Union’s first COVID-19 shot, co-developed by Pfizer Inc. But damage was already done.

Social media quickly spread exaggerated claims that COVID-19 jabs cause female infertility. Within weeks, doctors and nurses in Britain began reporting that concerned women were asking them whether it was true, according to the Royal College of Obstetricians & Gynaecologists. In January, a survey by the Kaiser Family Foundation (KFF), a non-profit organization, found that 13% of unvaccinated people in the United States had heard that “COVID-19 vaccines have been shown to cause infertility.”








The ex-Pfizer scientist who became an anti-vax hero.


The ex-Pfizer scientist who became an anti-vax hero.




www.reuters.com





One person can cause so much damage.


----------



## injinji (Mar 18, 2021)

I got my first dose of the Moderna vaccine this afternoon. A little bit of injection site pain, but not too bad yet. Everyone around here said it hurt worse after a couple three days.


----------



## MickFoster (Mar 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> I got my first dose of the Moderna vaccine this afternoon. A little bit of injection site pain, but not too bad yet. Everyone around here said it hurt worse after a couple three days.


Mine was very sore the next day.......and it subsided gradually after about 3 days.......same with the second one.
My brother got flu like symptoms for about 12 hrs. the day after his second.
Glad you got it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 18, 2021)

Michigan has the second most B117 cases and the numbers are on the rise here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

*Disastrous Trump Covid Response Runs Deeper Than Mere Mismanagement*





Rachel Maddow looks at how on Trump official, Michael Caputo, not only scandalized the CDC by corrupting their communications on Covid, but also turns up in connection to Russian efforts to manipulate the 2020 election in Donald Trump's favor.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2021)

Here we go again, exponential growth, seeing more and more reports of vaccinated people testing positive and spreading covid to relatives and friends. The vaccines seem to make it less deadly but infections continue, so much for getting back to normal.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 19, 2021)

Things getting worse fast again in NL too. 

That’s without latest update of: 7400 cases, almost double of daily amount a month ago. Only 2 mil jabs so far (on 17 mil people). Lockdown and evening curfew still in effect, non-essential stores still closed. Major contributor is having opened schools again in combi with british variant.

Last year the first wave ended in May, but people were more scared and careful back then. Despite the slow start, it’s expected everyone (who wants it) will be vaccinatedby July. The new dutch vaccin (Janssen) will make that target just slightly more realistic... or less unrealistic.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2021)

ICUs in France are full again, the average age in them is 55, so much for it's just killing the old. Quick, someone get me a puppy and a pic of a rainbow.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Quick, someone get me a puppy and a pic of a rainbow.


I can beat that.

How about Fred Rogers wearing a Bob Ross shirt getting a hug from Steve Irwin under a rainbow?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> ICUs in France are full again, the average age in them is 55, so much for it's just killing the old. Quick, someone get me a puppy and a pic of a rainbow.


As the old are vaccinated it will give them enough protection to stay out of the ICU with the new strains, some of them are more virulent than others and the average ages in ICU's should go down too. The average age of ICU patients going down seems to prove vaccines are effective with new strains since many of the elderly were vaccinated or were first in line.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2021)

Some German cities returning to full lockdown.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I can beat that.
> 
> How about Fred Rogers wearing a Bob Ross shirt getting a hug from Steve Irwin under a rainbow?
> 
> View attachment 4857413



Thanks, everything is fine now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

Vaccine roll out in Canada and Europe is a fraction of the US numbers, expect different results. Joe already has 100 million vaccinated and there were 25 million infected (natural immunity), we are in a race against the variants.


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I can beat that.
> 
> How about Fred Rogers wearing a Bob Ross shirt getting a hug from Steve Irwin under a rainbow?
> 
> View attachment 4857413


You win the internet for today.


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2021)

President Joe Rob said the US will lend vaccines to our North American neighbors.









Biden administration finalizing plans to send millions of AstraZeneca vaccine doses to Canada and Mexico | CNN Politics


The Biden administration is finalizing plans to send millions of AstraZeneca Covid-19 vaccine doses stockpiled and waiting for official usage approval in the US over the border to Mexico and Canada, according to White House press secretary Jen Psaki.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2021)

AstraZeneca: German team discovers thrombosis trigger – DW – 03/19/2021


Scientists at Greifswald teaching hospital claim they have discovered the cause of blood clots among a small number of AstraZeneca vaccine recipients. Doctors say a targeted treatment can now be used.




www.dw.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

*Covid-19 vaccines: Moderna vs. Pfizer vs. Johnson & Johnson comparison*





We asked Dr. Stephen Thomas, chief of Infectious Diseases at SUNY Upstate Medical University, what we need to know about the vaccines right now and what we could learn in the coming months.

Watch the video for a deeper explanation about the three vaccines currently available in the U.S. — Moderna, Pfizer/BioNTech and Johnson & Johnson. Moderna and Pfizer are messenger RNA, or mRNA vaccines and Johnson & Johnson is a viral vector vaccine. All three are designed to protect against Covid-19.

According to the CDC, rather than inject the body with a weakened version of the coronavirus, these vaccines teach the body to make a protein which triggers an immune response. It’s those antibodies that our bodies produce that help keep us safe when confronted with the actual virus.

Side Effects
The mRNA vaccines have been administered to over 80 million people in the United States and they are safe and effective, Thomas said. Thomas was the lead principal investigator for the worldwide Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine trial.

In data from the trials, Thomas noted, “The safety profile of these vaccines are all pretty similar, most people will experience some kind of pain at the site the vaccine was injected and most people say the pain is mild to moderate.

Dr. Thomas also mentioned these other common side effects:
• Mild to moderate headache
• Mild to moderate fatigue
• 30 to 40 percent of people might have muscle aches or joint pain
• About ten to fifteen percent of people might develop a fever

“The good news is if it’s going to happen to you, because it doesn’t happen to everyone, it happens pretty soon after you get vaccinated and once it starts it goes away within a couple of days,” Thomas said.

“With Pfizer and Moderna rolling out over 80 million doses of vaccine the side effects continue to be the same as the data from the trials and we aren’t seeing any new side effects or more severe side effects,” he added.

What about the variants?
Work is being done in laboratories with the Moderna and Pfizer vaccines, testing people’s antibodies to see if the antibodies will neutralize the variants.

Thomas said, “They are not as good at neutralizing those variants as they are against the predominant strain in the United States which is from China. But experiments are continuing and there is some concerning data there, which is why it’s important that we vaccinate as many people as possible, because it’s a race against the variants.”

Thomas noted that the vaccines are still working at fifty to sixty-percent efficacy against the new variants.

“Just to put it in context, the annual flu vaccine is about forty-five percent efficacious,” he said.

How important is the two-dose vaccine time schedule?
Thomas said it’s important to get these vaccines as close to the schedule as possible as they were tested in the trials. If a change is unavoidable, Thomas recommends delaying the second dose rather than getting it ahead of schedule.

What is herd immunity and when will we have it?
Herd immunity is achieved when enough of the population has become immune to a disease (generally through vaccinations) that it makes it difficult for that disease to spread.

That would mean even those who are not immune would be protected.

“Right now, about fifteen percent of the country has received at least one dose of vaccine, but that’s a far cry from the 70 to 80-percent that we are going to need to achieve herd immunity,” Thomas said.

Thomas doesn’t think it’s going to be a vaccine supply issue, but more of a willingness for people to be vaccinated. “We’re vaccinating 2 million people a day, if that were to go to 3 million, and we have 320 million people in the country, we could achieve herd immunity by late summer.”


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 19, 2021)

That's a load off.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 19, 2021)

I am a healthcare worker and I still haven’t been offered the shot! Most of my patients had theirs and they are like can’t believe I haven’t been offered. I feel so betrayed and sad. I have tried scheduling appointment online many times and thought I was in a que but nothing! I have to ask my patients the question if they got the vaccine as part of their work up. They all have their stories and many are corrupt stories of wealth and “luck” who you know and who you blow. I have never been more humiliated in my life .


----------



## printer (Mar 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> President Joe Rob said the US will lend vaccines to our North American neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not approved in the US yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

printer said:


> Not approved in the US yet.


They have millions of doses sitting on the shelf with millions more a month coming in the door already, it kinda makes sense from a logistical POV. America won't be safe with open borders again until their neighbors are protected, but that really goes for the entire globe too. If you allow this thing to fester in poor countries it might come back to bite ya in the ass with new variants. We are getting a "loan" of the vaccine and will pay it back, we've got more doses ordered of the top vaccines than most other countries and we got our orders in early too.

Time to look into domestic production of mRNA vaccines as soon as the mass production technology gets up to speed. mRNA vaccines should allow countries like Canada to have economical domestic vaccine production, including seasonal flu vaccines and be useful for other medical treatments as well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am a healthcare worker and I still haven’t been offered the shot! Most of my patients had theirs and they are like can’t believe I haven’t been offered. I feel so betrayed and sad. I have tried scheduling appointment online many times and thought I was in a que but nothing! I have to ask my patients the question if they got the vaccine as part of their work up. They all have their stories and many are corrupt stories of wealth and “luck” who you know and who you blow. I have never been more humiliated in my life .


What state are you in? I would expect that to change pretty quickly with Biden's roll out, he hit 100 million less than half way through his 100 days. I'd say the odd's of you getting a shot in the next month are pretty good, cause Joe is shooting for another 100 million plus by his first 100 days. You guys are light years ahead of Canada, but we can't get the vaccine supplies. BTW thanks for the 1.5 million Astra Zeneca doses (un approved in the US), supply is not an issue for you folks, getting vaccines in arms appears to be the big issue. I expect you'll be up to 3 million or more doses a day, see what a difference a good federal government can make? When the guy running the show gives a fuck and has a brain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

Scientists may have figured out how SARS-CoV-2 jumped from animals to humans | Salon.com

*Scientists may have figured out how SARS-CoV-2 jumped from animals to humans*
*A WHO investigative team fixates on wildlife farms in China as a point of origin for the virus*

The origin story for the novel coronavirus was always a bit nebulous. We know the outbreak began in Wuhan, China; and the discovery of SARS-CoV-2 antibodies in bats and pangolins in Thailand suggested that the virus may have crossed over from those animals. But the data points in-between animals, and a human in Wuhan, were never entirely clear.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am a healthcare worker and I still haven’t been offered the shot! Most of my patients had theirs and they are like can’t believe I haven’t been offered. I feel so betrayed and sad. I have tried scheduling appointment online many times and thought I was in a que but nothing! I have to ask my patients the question if they got the vaccine as part of their work up. They all have their stories and many are corrupt stories of wealth and “luck” who you know and who you blow. I have never been more humiliated in my life .


I'm really sorry to hear that you are still waiting. Enough vaccine is available. But it's all ramping up fast now and I'm guessing it won't be much longer for you. That said, your emotional response to hearing how somebody gamed the system while you play by the rules and have to wait is completely appropriate.

I'll find out how bad it is in Oregon after I become eligible at the end of this month. People around me have gotten vaccinated using OHA scheduling tools and not by jumping the line, though there has been some frustration vented when the topic came up. 

What is really strange to me is that younger "frontline workers" who are not EMT or working with elders or working with others who are at high risk are not scheduled to be vaccinated until mid-April in Oregon. If you are working in an oncology treatment center, you should on a VIP status, not at the back of the pack. 

Link, if curious about Oregon's scheduling:


https://sharedsystems.dhsoha.state.or.us/DHSForms/Served/le3527A.pdf


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> what is the issue in Canada? Availability? Slow scale-up of vaccinations? Funding?


Availability for now, I expect things to improve quite a bit by April. We have about a dozen active cases in NS with a population of close to a million, puts us low down on the priority list I suppose.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am a healthcare worker and I still haven’t been offered the shot! Most of my patients had theirs and they are like can’t believe I haven’t been offered. I feel so betrayed and sad. I have tried scheduling appointment online many times and thought I was in a que but nothing! I have to ask my patients the question if they got the vaccine as part of their work up. They all have their stories and many are corrupt stories of wealth and “luck” who you know and who you blow. I have never been more humiliated in my life .


Head for a state with a democratic governor, they actually believe in science.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

Here is how things stand in Canada, we have a large elderly population in the Atlantic provinces, but are lagging on vaccination rates. Vaccination rates are higher up north to protect the native population, vulnerable minorities, the elderly and vulnerable along with healthcare workers are the priorities. Even in NS where vaccination rates are low, nursing homes and healthcare workers have been covered. Our problem is obtaining enough supplies from the many contracts we've made early on in the pandemic. The new variants have created a race to vaccinate ASAP.

COVID-19 vaccine tracker: How many people in Canada have received vaccinations? | CTV News


----------



## HGCC (Mar 19, 2021)

Man, you know what I hate about covid. When my dumb fucking inlaws that all work in Healthcare and are all rampant trumpers that called it the ching Chong flu or whatever and berated people over masks and social distance get it, I can't ring the "told ya so" bell.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> President Joe Rob said the US will lend vaccines to our North American neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


biden said it was conditional: we will need a new Bob and Doug movie before we send any vaxs up north.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> biden said it was conditional: we will need a new Bob and Doug movie before we send any vaxs up north.


They are currently doing Uber takeout commercials.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> biden said it was conditional: we will need a new Bob and Doug movie before we send any vaxs up north.


Since we also gave ya Ted Cruz, I figure we're lucky to get anything at all! Kinda like giving someone the crabs.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are currently doing Uber takeout commercials.


no shit? maybe there is hope then!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> biden said it was conditional: we will need a new Bob and Doug movie before we send any vaxs up north.


My bad Wayne's world are doing the Uber thing.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Availability for now, I expect things to improve quite a bit by April. We have about a dozen active cases in NS with a population of close to a million, puts us low down on the priority list I suppose.


The European vaccine manufacturers screwed us over. The Canadian government didn’t want to put all their eggs in one basket. They purchased from the European manufacturers because they didn’t trust the erratic Trump administration. 

The Canadian government did a good job in ordering vaccines early. They even ordered extra to help poorer countries. 









Why Canada is falling behind in Covid vaccinations


The country is lagging in its vaccination plans amid a delayed delivery of doses.



www.bbc.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2021)

Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 20, 2021)

Infections in NYC on a steep rise.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2021)

New outbreak at Mar a Lago. They had to shut it down. Spring breakers are super spreading all week. Watch the stats start to go up in the next few weeks.


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Head for a state with a democratic governor, they actually believe in science.


In Florida anyone over 60, healthcare, cops, teachers, etc, over 50 can get the shot.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2021)

Did the complaint that I made yesterday about the injustice of putting front line workers at the back of the line for the vaccine get heard?

_








Oregon moves up timeline for frontline workers to receive COVID-19 vaccines: ‘It’s a big step forward’


Oregon’s frontline workers will become eligible to receive COVID-19 vaccinations on April 19.




www.oregonlive.com





*Oregon moves up timeline for frontline workers to receive COVID-19 vaccines: ‘It’s a big step forward’*
Updated Mar 19, 2021; Posted Mar 19, 2021_

Many big juju this forum have.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 20, 2021)

Brazilian variant in NYC patient with no travel history.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 20, 2021)

Miami Beach declares emergency because of spring break crowds.


----------



## topcat (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2021)

injinji said:


> In Florida anyone over 60, healthcare, cops, teachers, etc, over 50 can get the shot.


So can tourists and foreigners. I hear the competition is fierce. Everyone and their uncle went down to Florida to get The vaccine. Once the snow birds leave some real progress will be made but until then good luck is what I heard. Impossible for some of the front line is also quite common. Florida is one serious corrupt state and DeSantis and Rubio are paid off assholes who should be removed from office for their approach to the vaccine rollout .


----------



## mooray (Mar 20, 2021)

Wonder what exactly he's referring to with "bad intentions"....?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> Wonder what exactly he's referring to with "bad intentions"....?


He means they want to super spread and don’t care who gets infected .


----------



## mooray (Mar 20, 2021)

As in....people currently infected with Covid intentionally going to crowded areas to spread it??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> As in....people currently infected with Covid intentionally going to crowded areas to spread it??


Oh yeah, they are wild and reckless and out of control. It’s the ultimate party spot right now. Sizzling hot with gorgeous beach babes and ripped muscular hot guys oozing out Covid -19 from every pore of their sweaty bods.
I just ordered another pack of some Black KN95
Masks. The price went down a lot from 2 months ago. Now for 25 masks its$32. Before it was 10 masks for $32. I know I will need some still for a while. They are sometimes hard to breath through but sooooo comfy.


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Miami Beach declares emergency because of spring break crowds.


Who could have seen that coming?


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So can tourists and foreigners. I hear the competition is fierce. Everyone and their uncle went down to Florida to get The vaccine. Once the snow birds leave some real progress will be made but until then good luck is what I heard. Impossible for some of the front line is also quite common. Florida is one serious corrupt state and DeSantis and Rubio are paid off assholes who should be removed from office for their approach to the vaccine rollout .


I'm out in the sticks so things are a little different. I had my name on the backup list (I'm 60) when it was 65 and older. As soon as the age was lowered to 60, they called me and set up an appointment. We had a really bad thunderstorm early the morning I had my shot. They are setup in the parking lot at the Health Department, so they called everyone with an early appointment and set them back a little. When I drove up, the line was out in the street. Maybe 12-15 cars ahead of me. But it went really fast. I had a book with me, and didn't get a whole lot of reading done before I was finished.

The crossing of state lines for the shot works both ways though. We have a state wide radio show, the Florida Round Table (or some such) every Friday on NPR. A man called in from Tally saying him and his wife had put their names on the back up list in Bainbridge Georgia, and got put on the regular list after a couple of weeks. They got their shots last week. Now Snowbirds have to show a power bill or something showing they live in Florida part time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> I'm out in the sticks so things are a little different. I had my name on the backup list (I'm 60) when it was 65 and older. As soon as the age was lowered to 60, they called me and set up an appointment. We had a really bad thunderstorm early the morning I had my shot. They are setup in the parking lot at the Health Department, so they called everyone with an early appointment and set them back a little. When I drove up, the line was out in the street. Maybe 12-15 cars ahead of me. But it went really fast. I had a book with me, and didn't get a whole lot of reading done before I was finished.
> 
> The crossing of state lines for the shot works both ways though. We have a state wide radio show, the Florida Round Table (or some such) every Friday on NPR. A man called in from Tally saying him and his wife had put their names on the back up list in Bainbridge Georgia, and got put on the regular list after a couple of weeks. They got their shots last week. Now Snowbirds have to show a power bill or something showing they live in Florida part time.


It was ok for snowbirds to FLY down to Florida in the fall with the Pandemic in full surge but now they won’t go back North until they get the shot. How convenient ! And fucking selfish.


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 21, 2021)

Despite my advanced age/“priority”, I had no luck getting a shot...or even being able to *register* for the waiting list...until the mass vaccination sites opened. I got word they were opening on a Friday, and by Saturday night I had an appointment for *MONDAY* - the site’s first day of operation. First day being what it usually is, it took me two hours to get in, get shot, and get out...but I got my second shot at the same location (exactly three weeks later), and it only took me one hour, from drive-in to drive-out.

Check “my vaccine<your_state>.com”: it should show you a list of mass sites for your state & let you pre-register. The rest of the process was easy and simple. Hope this helps y’all get taken care of!


----------



## mooray (Mar 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh yeah, they are wild and reckless and out of control. It’s the ultimate party spot right now. Sizzling hot with gorgeous beach babes and ripped muscular hot guys oozing out Covid -19 from every pore of their sweaty bods.
> I just ordered another pack of some Black KN95
> Masks. The price went down a lot from 2 months ago. Now for 25 masks its$32. Before it was 10 masks for $32. I know I will need some still for a while. They are sometimes hard to breath through but sooooo comfy.


That would have to be criminal. Can't see how it wouldn't be considered assault. 

Haven't been in a position where I've needed to use them yet, but I printed these: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4308925

And they fit amazing on a clean shaven face.


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

OK, you can't call these folks Florida Man. They are on Spring Break.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/03/21/miami-beach-state-of-emergency/



As curfew struck and police moved to clear Miami Beach’s iconic Ocean Drive on Saturday, throngs of revelers stood shoulder to shoulder, packing the street. In footage captured by local media, people danced on top of cars, some clutching liquor bottles. One man threw out fistfuls of cash.

Then, with sirens blaring and the sound of pepper balls being fired, those in the crowd began to run, briefly causing a stampede.
The chaotic scene played out the first night police enforced a curfew in response to an “overwhelming” volume of spring break visitors. City officials had declared a state of emergency earlier that day, pointing to several instances in which crowds of partyers turned disruptive and violent.

During an emergency meeting on Sunday, city commissioners voted to extend emergency orders imposing an 8 p.m. curfew in the entertainment district and limiting access to causeways leading to the island city. The measures are now set to continue Thursday to Sunday until April 11, the end of the spring break period.


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2021)

Fuck 'em








Column: Half of Republican men say they don't want the vaccine. They're mooching off the rest of us


"We've never seen an epidemic that was polarized politically before," said Robert J. Blendon, a health policy scholar at Harvard.




www.yahoo.com





Let them die
It would be a better World
No doubt about it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2021)

*AstraZeneca Covid Vaccine Found To Be Effective Against Severe Cases*





Dr. Kavita Patel discusses the new data showing how effective the AstraZeneca Covid-19 vaccine is at preventing severe and fatal cases and why some may be hesitant to receive it.


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2021)

I wonder what would happen if you asked any of the women on the Florida beaches if the had the Brazilian variant?

On a lighter note, they reduced the age where I live to 65. Getting closer.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2021)

COVID-19 Vaccine in The Form of a Pill Is Set to Enter First Clinical Trials


A coronavirus vaccine which exists in pill form could enter the first phases of clinical trials this year.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 23, 2021)

U.S. Health Officials Raise Concerns Over AstraZeneca Vaccine Data


Officials said they were told AstraZeneca may have released outdated information in its disclosure of trial results for its Covid-19 vaccine that could have “provided an incomplete view of the efficacy data.”




www.wsj.com





U.S. officials said they were told AstraZeneca PLC may have released outdated information in its disclosure of trial results for its Covid-19 vaccine that could have “provided an incomplete view of the efficacy data.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2021)

printer said:


> On a lighter note, they reduced the age where I live to 65. Getting closer.


Which province are you in?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2021)

printer said:


> I wonder what would happen if you asked any of the women on the Florida beaches if the had the Brazilian variant?
> 
> On a lighter note, they reduced the age where I live to 65. Getting closer.


it's open season here in a DEMOCRATIC STATE- if you want a vaccine you can get a vaccine. they keep bugging me for mine and with recent developments i will now only go to my doctor where i know they have a manned locked door with bullet proof glass (you know that Columbine thing) and want J&J one and done. she told me they're only getting Moderna. I had the 1st Shringrex and almost died there's no way i'm going back for the booster since it's known to be worse. the 2nd one is always worse.

i'll find J&J somewhere.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

printer said:


> I wonder what would happen if you asked any of the women on the Florida beaches if the had the Brazilian variant?
> 
> On a lighter note, they reduced the age where I live to 65. Getting closer.


They'd probably think you meant bikini as in the brazilian cut of bikini, for those awesome brazilian asses on beaches in Brazil,one of their greatest ASSETS, some of the best ases in the world IMO. LOL ccguns


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> COVID-19 Vaccine in The Form of a Pill Is Set to Enter First Clinical Trials
> 
> 
> A coronavirus vaccine which exists in pill form could enter the first phases of clinical trials this year.
> ...


That’s insane. I can’t believe it. Lol.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it's open season here in a DEMOCRATIC STATE- if you want a vaccine you can get a vaccine. they keep bugging me for mine and with recent developments i will now only go to my doctor where i know they have a manned locked door with bullet proof glass (you know that Columbine thing) and want J&J one and done. she told me they're only getting Moderna. I had the 1st Shringrex and almost died there's no way i'm going back for the booster since it's known to be worse. the 2nd one is always worse.
> 
> i'll find J&J somewhere.


Missed JJ by one week I'm halfway down the Phizer road,please don't make me paranoid w/2nd shot talk, i got absolutely 0 reaction to 1st,15 hrs. later worked out w/deadlift,b.press, and squat. Hope result is the same and 2nd shot doesnt TKO my ass.ccguns


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> They'd probably think you meant bikini as in the brazilian cut of bikini, for those awesome brazilian asses on beaches in Brazil,one of their greatest ASSETS, some of the best ases in the world IMO. LOL ccguns


Those Brazilian women are tuff! It must hurt like a bitch getting your ass crack waxed.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Hope result is the same and 2nd shot doesnt TKO my ass.ccguns


If it does it won’t be for long.

take a day or two off. Treat yourself. Eat some carbs.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If it does it won’t be for long.
> 
> take a day or two off. Treat yourself. Eat some carbs.


Thanks, my Canadian bro, Problem is when I lay my tired ass to rest I look back on the day and asked myself "what did I accomplish today" and if the answer is nothing it's unacceptable to me, I'm a Gemini, the hardest relationship I have is with myself.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Thanks, my Canadian bro, Problem is when I lay my tired ass to rest I look back on the day and asked myself "what did I accomplish today" and if the answer is nothing it's unacceptable to me, I'm a Gemini, the hardest relationship I have is with myself.ccguns


I hear ya brother. Fellow Gemini here.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those Brazilian women are tuff! It must hurt like a bitch getting your ass crack waxed.


One of those big brazilian booties twerking on my johnson would probably have me making a appt. w/a urology doctor.LOL ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Missed JJ by one week I'm halfway down the Phizer road,please don't make me paranoid w/2nd shot talk, i got absolutely 0 reaction to 1st,15 hrs. later worked out w/deadlift,b.press, and squat. Hope result is the same and 2nd shot doesnt TKO my ass.ccguns


everyone is different. i just got the Death Rash from a new medication and was in bed for two days..the doctor said it only happens with those of Asian decent..i think she said that to get me to take it.

those with reaction to the 2nd shot usually feel fatigued maybe feverish and take it easy for the day.

i'm very sensitive and not big strong russian like you


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hear ya brother. Fellow Gemini here.


OMG, then you KNOW how that shit goes, get this I'm also a southpaw just to make things more interesting, I went to a catholic school w/french nuns who tried to discourage it left handed in latin is SINESTRE translation sinister.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those Brazilian women are tuff! It must hurt like a bitch getting your ass crack waxed.


you pull the skin tight so when the wax is stripped it doesn't hurt as much. you work with your waxer and a good waxer you don't feel much + you get used to it..it's a good pain.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> everyone is different. i just got the Death Rash from a new medication and was in bed for two days..the doctor said it only happens with those of Asian decent..i think she said that to get me to take it.
> 
> those with reaction to the 2nd shot usually feel fatigued maybe feverish and take it easy for the day.
> 
> i'm very sensitive and not big strong russian like you


Well I'm 50% slavic but of Polish heritage, I once was talking to a Belarussian dude at a martial arts seminar and he said it's good to have someone from same hood, I said great,tell that to Joseph Stalin.LOL ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> ask your friends about a Libra female..i take the cake


Haha.

I’ll take your word for it cause I’m VERY happy with my Taurus wife. Hopefully she puts up with me for a long to me.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> OMG, then you KNOW how that shit goes, get this I'm also a southpaw just to make things more interesting, I went to a catholic school w/french nuns who tried to discourage it left handed in latin is SINESTRE translation sinister.ccguns


When I started school they made you write right handed.

It wasn't until the 3rd grade I couldn't take it anymore and switched to my left. 

The odd thing is I write left handed, throw right handed, bat left handed, golfed right handed, kicked left footed, shot pool left handed...

Of course the kicking, golfing, batting I can't do anymore, but I'm a mixed bag on handedness.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> OMG, then you KNOW how that shit goes, get this I'm also a southpaw just to make things more interesting, I went to a catholic school w/french nuns who tried to discourage it left handed in latin is SINESTRE translation sinister.ccguns


Catholic school here too. It’s crazy what those nuns got away with.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'll find J&J somewhere


clear creek county is where we got ours


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> When I started school they made you write right handed.
> 
> It wasn't until the 3rd grade I couldn't take it anymore and switched to my left.
> 
> ...


ME to, I started in baseball batting right but switched to left, so I inevitably could bat both, I'm certainly not a pro. mucisian but I play guitar right handed, just screw around basically, started late, it helped loosen up my fingers which I think were starting to get a little arthritic.I figured when I started that Hendrix and McCartney look strange playing leftie and since I was at ground zero figured I'd learn orthodox for once in my life.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> clear creek county is where we got ours


i can't drive and i'm not going to lauren boebertland..but thank you.

come get me we'll spark up a bowl..


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i can't drive _55_


fify


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i can't drive and i'm not going to lauren boebertland..but thank you.
> 
> come get me we'll spark up a bowl..


is foco getting one of the large vax sites? they are aiming for 6000 per day at each site. springs, denver, pueblo, etc.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Catholic school here too. It’s crazy what those nuns got away with.


Man,the stories I have,would'nt trade it though, when they hit me I did'nt cry to mommy and daddy, shit parents backed up the teachers then.some real no nonsense ladies,once had a lump on my forehead from a faceplant on asphalt,Sister Evette tried to press it back into my skull with a key,LOL, no concussion protocal in those days.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> is foco getting one of the large vax sites? they are aiming for 6000 per day at each site. springs, denver, pueblo, etc.


i don't know but we're getting a new mini Target on Mulberry and College it's replacing an old fitness place. Lucky's Market is right across the street and they're keeping this one and the one in Boulder.

they're doing a good job gentrifying that corner of Old Town.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i can't drive and i'm not going to lauren boebertland..but thank you.
> 
> come get me we'll spark up a bowl..


Boebert is another one that I can't believe got elected COO-COO-COO-COO, she probably killed the Whie male vote w/her gun stance thing and then she's also a pretty good looker,so there you have it I guess.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i don't know but we're getting a new mini Target on Mulberry and College it's replacing an old fitness place. Lucky's Market is right across the street and they're keeping this one and the one in Boulder.
> 
> they're doing a good job gentrifying that corner of Old Town.


Damn, you people are right on top of the latest mass shooting craziness, incredible that shit like that barely raises much of a eyebrow now that it is so FN common SAD.ccguns


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Boebert is another one that I can't believe got elected COO-COO-COO-COO, she probably killed the Whie male vote w/her gun stance thing and then she's also a pretty good looker,so there you have it I guess.ccguns


claims she started carrying at her restaurant b/c someone was murdered out back. dude died of a drug overdose. 

and food from her place got many people sick at a rodeo. lol. 

she's 1 and done in Congress.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Man,the stories I have,would'nt trade it though, when they hit me I did'nt cry to mommy and daddy, shit parents backed up the teachers then.some real no nonsense ladies,once had a lump on my forehead from a faceplant on asphalt,Sister Evette tried to press it back into my skull with a key,LOL, no concussion protocal in those days.ccguns


I would get the strap on a regular basis and it never bothered me as long as they didn’t call home.

I was more worried about parental punishment than the strap.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> When I started school they made you write right handed.
> 
> It wasn't until the 3rd grade I couldn't take it anymore and switched to my left.
> 
> ...





CCGNZ said:


> ME to, I started in baseball batting right but switched to left, so I inevitably could bat both, I'm certainly not a pro. mucisian but I play guitar right handed, just screw around basically, started late, it helped loosen up my fingers which I think were starting to get a little arthritic.I figured when I started that Hendrix and McCartney look strange playing leftie and since I was at ground zero figured I'd learn orthodox for once in my life.ccguns


Me too!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those Brazilian women are tuff! It must hurt like a bitch getting your ass crack waxed.


Profiles in courage lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you pull the skin tight so when the wax is stripped it doesn't hurt as much. you work with your waxer and a good waxer you don't feel much + you get used to it..it's a good pain.


Sounds like you have some experience! That must suck to have a hairy ass crack. Lol .


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sounds like you have some experience! That must suck to have a hairy ass crack. Lol .


thanks for ruining my breakfast.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> claims she started carrying at her restaurant b/c someone was murdered out back. dude died of a drug overdose.
> 
> and food from her place got many people sick at a rodeo. lol.
> 
> she's 1 and done in Congress.


Hope your right cause it's to the point where I can't take some of these elected officials seriously anymore for Christ's sake.Never thought things could really deteriorate to this level, it's actually stunning that so many inept people hold high o


TacoMac said:


> Me too!
> 
> View attachment 4860666


Some fantastic LES PAULS you have there, All I've got is a 70's vintage D'aghostino Acoustic and 2 little Fender Squires one has the image of Cheech+Chong on it CERTAINLY can't compare to what you're packing The red and black LES PAULS look extremely$$$$$$ good for you my man.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Hope your right cause it's to the point where I can't take some of these elected officials seriously anymore for Christ's sake.Never thought things could really deteriorate to this level, it's actually stunning that so many inept people hold high o
> 
> Some fantastic LES PAULS you have there, All I've got is a 70's vintage D'aghostino Acoustic and 2 little Fender Squires one has the image of Cheech+Chong on it CERTAINLY can't compare to what you're packing The red and black LES PAULS look extremely$$$$$$ good for you my man.ccguns


Hope I did'nt F up on the red one is it a Gretsch?ccguns


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 23, 2021)

It's a 355 Gibson. My father gave both the Gibsons to me.

The Stratocaster was my first in 87. The Epiphone was my second in 94. It's by far the best sounding of them all. It has TV Jones pickups and a Jimmy Page wiring rig in it.

The black one on the far right I built for my daughter. It's all Seymour Duncan. It's based on Kurt Cobain's Black Stratocaster.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 23, 2021)

Here's my pedal board and one of my amps.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

Damn, You're light years beyond me,you must be in a band,I mean that pedalboard, you mean business,certainly not a rhythem guitarist, that set up rivals that of any good lead axman. Me I just pick up the acoustic F around 15minutes here and there, helps loosen up my fingers. Just put some chords and a few scales together.BUT I WISH I WAS A GUITAR HERO.ccguns


----------



## printer (Mar 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Which province are you in?


Manitoba.


----------



## printer (Mar 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Damn, You're light years beyond me,you must be in a band,I mean that pedalboard, you mean business,certainly not a rhythem guitarist, that set up rivals that of any good lead axman. Me I just pick up the acoustic F around 15minutes here and there, helps loosen up my fingers. Just put some chords and a few scales together.BUT I WISH I WAS A GUITAR HERO.ccguns


I made wrong choices in life and never really started to lean to play, like you said, some scales and some open chords. Trying to spend more time at it now. The funny thing is I had a fork in the road and thought I would never be a good player so I decided to build guitars instead. Now looking back if I kept it up I probably could play well enough.


----------



## printer (Mar 23, 2021)

*Police say man cut off caravan transporting COVID-19 vaccines, held National Guardsmen at gunpoint*
Larry Harris of Wilcox, Ariz., is accused of following National Guardsmen as they drove vans of the vaccine doses heading toward Matador, Texas, allegedly attempting “multiple times” to run the vans off the road. Idalou Police Chief Eric Williams said Harris turned his vehicle into oncoming traffic to halt the three vans two miles east of Idalou.

Harris, who was arrested after the incident, allegedly identified himself as a detective and requested to search the vehicles while holding a National Guardsman at gunpoint. He later told police he thought the people in the vans had kidnapped a woman and child. 

After arriving on the scene, Idalou Police arrested Harris “without further incident,” and none of the 11 uniformed Guardsmen were injured, Williams said. Police found Harris in possession of a loaded Colt 1911 .45 caliber pistol and two additional loaded magazines, with one on his person and one in his truck. 

Williams said Harris “appeared to be mentally disturbed.” 








Police say man cut off caravan transporting COVID-19 vaccines, held National Guardsmen at gunpoint


Texas police say a man cut off a caravan of National Guardsmen transporting doses of COVID-19 vaccine and held them at gunpoint on Monday morning. Larry Harris of Wilcox, Ariz., is accused of …




thehill.com


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Here's my pedal board and one of my amps.View attachment 4860677









Sorry for going OT guys...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2021)

Here it comes.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Here it comes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860747


People are tired of this epidemic and ready to get on with life. (insert irony font)


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 23, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Sorry for going OT guys...


I'm really digging the Tele. Very nice!


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

printer said:


> I made wrong choices in life and never really started to lean to play, like you said, some scales and some open chords. Trying to spend more time at it now. The funny thing is I had a fork in the road and thought I would never be a good player so I decided to build guitars instead. Now looking back if I kept it up I probably could play well enough.


i I wish I could have been a guitar hero in one of the mid 80's glam metal bands, all the dolled up women,I know that music is kind of reviled now for its shallowness and that scene got ridiculous at the end,but at least it was just mostly fun, sexy, party vibes. Grunge is ok,liked Nirvana,Alice in Chains,etc but the shit was kind of to dark.Have a friend who had a guitar shop in his cellar,made some $, but in the end had to go work for a heartless beverage distribution co to pay the bills sucks when dreams die.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2021)

The long covid clinics are full of people who had mild cases, not the ones hospitalized with severe cases.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I'm really digging the Tele. Very nice!


Mod'd Squier CVC 

In regard to this thread. I brought my Mom (80) in for her 1st shot a couple weeks ago and she had no issues but a slightly sore arm. 2nd shot coming first week April.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Sorry for going OT guys...


Another guy who can blow the FN roof off, is this a weed forum I'm on LOL.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2021)

'I was sort of stunned': Fauci and U.S. officials say AstraZeneca released 'outdated information' from Covid-19 vaccine trial


U.S. health officials raised concerns early Tuesday that positive results that AstraZeneca announced Monday for its Covid-19 vaccine may have been based on “an incomplete view of the efficacy data” from a clinical trial.




www.statnews.com


----------



## printer (Mar 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> i I wish I could have been a guitar hero in one of the mid 80's glam metal bands, all the dolled up women,I know that music is kind of reviled now for its shallowness and that scene got ridiculous at the end,but at least it was just mostly fun, sexy, party vibes. Grunge is ok,liked Nirvana,Alice in Chains,etc but the shit was kind of to dark.Have a friend who had a guitar shop in his cellar,made some $, but in the end had to go work for a heartless beverage distribution co to pay the bills sucks when dreams die.ccguns


I never wanted to be glamorous on stage, although I liked some of the glam rock of the 70's (The Alex Harvey Band to Japan (first two albums). The only reason I wanted to play was I had friends that did and getting together and playing songs was fun. Now I just want to do it as a new thing to learn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 24, 2021)

printer said:


> I never wanted to be glamorous on stage, although I liked some of the glam rock of the 70's (The Alex Harvey Band to Japan (first two albums). The only reason I wanted to play was I had friends that did and getting together and playing songs was fun. Now I just want to do it as a new thing to learn.


Bowie,New York Doll,and Sweet were some of the early influential pioneers of the glam rock era.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 24, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Bowie,New York Doll,and Sweet were some of the early influential pioneers of the glam rock era.ccguns


I've also had many forks in the road Bro,we can't turn back, just "lesson learned" when we choose the wrong one.ccguns


----------



## topcat (Mar 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck 'em
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natural selection. It's organic.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2021)

Finally got it! Sucked it right down, no problem .


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 24, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> When I started school they made you write right handed.
> 
> It wasn't until the 3rd grade I couldn't take it anymore and switched to my left.
> 
> ...


and I bet you do something else with both hands. Come on big guy admit it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2021)

12 people are behind most of the anti-vaxxer disinformation you see on social media (mashable.com) 

*12 people are behind most of the anti-vaxxer disinformation you see on social media*

If you catch your old college roommate sharing COVID-19 vaccine misinformation on Facebook, the odds are that these falsehoods are coming from one of twelve people.

That’s right. Just _twelve_ individuals.

A new report from the Center for Countering Digital Hate and Anti-Vax Watch found that up to 65 percent of “anti-vaccine content” on Facebook and Twitter originated from twelve influencers within the anti-vaxxer movement. 

The report focused on these twelve accounts after an analysis of content that was shared and posted on Facebook and Twitter 812,000 times between Feb. 1 and March 16.

On Facebook alone, the content from these individuals, which the reports dubs as the “Disinformation Dozen,” accounts for 73 percent of all anti-vaxxer content posted or shared on the platform in the last two months.

The largest anti-vaxxer influencer on social media, according to the report, is Joseph Mercola. Mercola is an alternative medicine promoter who runs a multimillion dollar online business selling treatments and dietary supplements. The FDA recently sent Mercola a warning over his sham treatments for COVID-19. 

Another major culprit is Robert F. Kennedy, Jr. Kennedy, the nephew of John F. Kennedy, is perhaps one of the most high profile influencers in the anti-vaxxer community. Last month, Instagram banned him from the platform for violating the site’s coronavirus vaccine misinformation policy. 

However, despite calls to deplatform him from Twitter and Instagram’s parent company, Facebook, Kennedy’s accounts remain on those social media services.

The other social media users in the “Disinformation Dozen” include Ty and Charlene Bollinger, Sherri Tenpenny, Rizza Islam, Rashid Buttar, Erin Elizabeth, Sayer Ji, Kelly Brogan, Christiane Northrup, Ben Tapper, and Kevin Jenkins.

While Facebook and Twitter have both committed to banning anti-vaccine content and the users who spread disinformation about vaccines, a majority of these twelve users have active accounts on Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram. According to the report, all of them have an active account on at least one of these platforms.

Health misinformation was a huge problem in 2020 amid the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic. According to the Center for Countering Digital Hate, more than 59 million people were reached on social media platforms at the end of last year by the 425 anti-vaxxer accounts which the organization tracks. 

And, as the pandemic continues, the problem has not gone away. In fact, as coronavirus vaccines have begun to roll out over these past few months, anti-vaccination content has continued to surge. 

For example, a recent report from Media Matters For America found that beyond the 12 major influencers mentioned in this article, “micro-influencers” are having a moment on Instagram. Smaller accounts pushing misinformation are growing a following, violating Instagram’s vaccine misinformation policies, and operating undetected on the platform.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Finally got it! Sucked it right down, no problem .
> View attachment 4861764


Another vaccinated soldier, welcome to the Covid army,we have to win.ccguns


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Another vaccinated soldier, welcome to the Covid army,we have to win.ccguns


Thanks . It feels great .


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 25, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Another vaccinated soldier, welcome to the Covid army,we have to win.ccguns


I waited three hours for a left over dose last Saturday, well worth it.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 25, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> I waited three hours for a left over dose last Saturday, well worth it.


Piece of mind for sure,do your part, to think people don't WANT it is crazy,When this all started and New York was completely overwhelmed along w/pictures of poor Italians gasping for air in ICU units if you were to say effective vaccines will be in circulation in less than a year who would believe it?Man, Dr. Fauci was saying he'd be happy w/a vaccine w/a efficacy % of 65%, We've easily surpassed that in record time and there are people who DON'T WANT IT. INCREDIBLE ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2021)

Coronavirus: 'Double mutant' Covid variant found in India


This comes as India reported 47,262 cases and 275 deaths on Wednesday, its highest tally this year.



www.bbc.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 'I was sort of stunned': Fauci and U.S. officials say AstraZeneca released 'outdated information' from Covid-19 vaccine trial
> 
> 
> U.S. health officials raised concerns early Tuesday that positive results that AstraZeneca announced Monday for its Covid-19 vaccine may have been based on “an incomplete view of the efficacy data” from a clinical trial.
> ...


New numbers out. 67% instead of 69%. Humans are such idiots. Why would they do this to themselves.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2021)

Michigan's COVID-19 case rate is 3rd worst in US, schools go virtual, hospitals fill up


Michigan now has the third highest COVID-19 case rate per capita in the U.S., the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported Wednesday.



www.freep.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2021)

Karma is a bitch.










After a year of misinformation, Fox News senior employee dies of COVID-19 at the age of 52


Maria Bartiromo’s Fox News gig has been a long march into the bottom of an ocean awash in fearmongering, bigotry, and misinformation. Like most Fox News programming this past year, Bartiromo’s programs have been showcases for easily...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Coronavirus: 'Double mutant' Covid variant found in India
> 
> 
> This comes as India reported 47,262 cases and 275 deaths on Wednesday, its highest tally this year.
> ...


They found samples with multiple mutations in Brazil also. There are some mutations that are the same in different parts of the world and it seems they occured naturally without being transported there. It does make sense that it could happen given the amount of replications in the body and multiplied that by the amount of people getting infected.

The new more contagious varients are the result of the spike which docks with out cells has been changed and 'sticks' better to the docking site on the cells. The vaccines have been designed to reproduce the spike portion of the virus and the body makes antibodies that identifies the spike as the virus cells. The change in the spike shape that the new variants carry can evade the antibodies a little better. There was talk about the change in the spike where it changed enough that the vaccine antibodies do not reconize it and they would have to re-engineer the vaccines and we may need booster shots. So life may get back to sort of normal but we won't be free of this virus for a while.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2021)

Merck (MRK) Molnupiravir Pill Could Change the Fight Against Covid - Bloomberg 

*Merck’s Little Brown Pill Could Transform the Fight Against Covid*
*The antiviral drug molnupiravir, still in clinical trials, would give doctors an important new treatment and a weapon against coronaviruses and future pandemics*

The story of what might become the next major breakthrough in Covid-19 treatment starts on a hotel hallway floor in January 2020, months before you were worried about the virus, weeks before you likely knew it existed. A scientist and a business executive were at a health-care conference in San Francisco, hatching a plan to get a promising drug out of academia and into research trials for regulatory approval. George Painter, president of the Emory Institute for Drug Development, and Wendy Holman, chief executive officer of Ridgeback Biotherapeutics, had met at the Handlery Union Square Hotel to discuss a compound Painter had started developing with funding from the National Institutes of Health. They got so enthusiastic about the possibilities that their meeting ran long and a group of lawyers kicked them out of their room. So they continued on the hall floor, hours after they’d started. 

Painter and Holman weren’t talking about targeting Covid at the time. The disease and the coronavirus that causes it, SARS-CoV-2, weren’t major concerns at the J.P. Morgan-run conference, where handshakes and cocktail parties with hundreds of guests were still the norm. Rather, Painter was hoping his drug, molnupiravir, could get more funding to speed up flu studies. Holman was eager to see if it worked on Ebola. That’s the thing about molnupiravir: Many scientists think it could be a broad-spectrum antiviral, effective against a range of threats.

A few days later, Holman arrived in Atlanta to see the labs at Emory and pore through the early data. As she and Painter hashed out the terms of a deal in which Ridgeback would buy the drug and start studying its safety and efficacy in people, Covid was seeping into the public consciousness. By the time Ridgeback announced its acquisition of molnupiravir, on March 19, the world had shut down, and it was clear which threat the drug needed to be tested on right away. Clinical trials for the pill kicked off in April. The next month, Merck & Co., which has a deep history of public-health development work, including on HIV and Ebola, struck a deal to buy molnupiravir from Ridgeback and start the types of large-scale trials that could get it authorized by regulators. Those began in the fall.

Even as vaccines are rolling out worldwide, the coronavirus and its mutations still pose a major health threat. Not everyone who’s eligible for a shot will agree to get one. The hundreds of thousands of people who continue to contract Covid each day have few treatment options. There’s no simple, inexpensive pill that can prevent those at the earliest stages of infection from later needing to be hospitalized. The monoclonal antibody therapies that doctors now have available for those most at risk of getting severely ill need to be administered by infusions at specialized medical centers. And for those who do become hospitalized, the antiviral remdesivir, from Gilead Sciences Inc., speeds recovery, but hasn’t been shown to reduce deaths.

Drugmakers see an opportunity to add to the arsenal of potential therapies. There are 246 antivirals in development, according to the Biotechnology Innovation Organization, an industry trade group. And companies as big as Pfizer Inc. and as little-known as Veru Inc. are testing them in pill form. Merck’s molnupiravir is among the furthest along. Its developers hope the pills can be prescribed widely to anyone who gets sick. Think Tamiflu for Covid.

The hurdle, beyond ensuring the drug works, is making sure it’s safe. Developers of antivirals have been dealing with the thorny issues they pose for decades. Should Merck succeed in demonstrating that molnupiravir is effective and free of serious side effects, it could be a boon to the company, and to society, for many years to come.

Viruses are uniquely difficult to attack with drugs. They hijack human cells and set up machinery to churn out copies of themselves, creating a challenge: destroying the virus without harming the cells. Success, when it comes, can be fleeting, because viruses mutate to survive.

The first antiviral approved in the U.S. was idoxuridine, a herpes treatment regulators green-lit in 1963, generations after the discovery of antibiotics. It’s among a widely used class of drugs called nucleoside analogues—synthetic versions of nucleosides, critical building blocks of DNA and its counterpart, RNA, the messenger molecule that delivers instructions to a cell’s protein-making factories. Nucleoside analogues prevent viruses from replicating, or from replicating effectively, inside cells.

Concerns that idoxuridine was toxic to the heart led it to be recommended only for topical use—the sort of hurdle that kept antiviral drug development slow. The AIDS crisis of the 1980s invigorated the field. “Until HIV came along, there were precious few antivirals,” says Saye Khoo, a professor of pharmacology and therapeutics at the University of Liverpool. Rising death rates and the public outcry about the virus prompted companies and governments to pour millions of dollars into an area that hadn’t seen that kind of investment before.

The breakthroughs were meaningful. Khoo says scientists discovered that some people appeared to have a natural resistance to getting HIV—they lacked a receptor allowing the virus to enter cells—leading to a new class of drugs. They also realized that antivirals would need to be adaptable enough to deal with mutations, and that potent combination therapies involving multiple drugs could prevent the evolution and spread of drug resistance. At the same time, some of the new treatments had serious side effects, including anemia and liver problems, pushing drugmakers to continually improve upon their treatments.

During this era, the U.S. government also started to boost its pandemic preparedness, with an emphasis on guarding against bioterrorism. President Bill Clinton, alarmed after reading the Richard Preston novel _The Cobra Event_, in which a terrorist unleashes a virus that causes a fictional ailment called brainpox, convened a group of cabinet members and scientists in April 1998 to assess such threats. That led to the formation of what’s now called the Strategic National Stockpile, whose objective was to have enough emergency medicines and materials to deploy within 12 hours of an official request in times of crisis. Following the Sept. 11 and anthrax attacks of 2001, the Bush administration directed the stockpile to procure products such as smallpox vaccines. Then, in 2006, Congress authorized the formation of the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority, or Barda, to help develop treatments and vaccines for public-health threats.
*more...*


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 25, 2021)

Astro-Zeneca has been the funkiest most distrustful of all vaccine candidates, it's to the point that their credibility is shot, glad US is not relying on it, feel bad for Euro's, lot of paranoia and drama w/Astro-Zenica, sure as hell happy that US isn't using it.ccguns


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Merck (MRK) Molnupiravir Pill Could Change the Fight Against Covid - Bloomberg
> 
> *Merck’s Little Brown Pill Could Transform the Fight Against Covid*
> *The antiviral drug molnupiravir, still in clinical trials, would give doctors an important new treatment and a weapon against coronaviruses and future pandemics*



They announced it at Woodstock, "don't eat the brown pill!"


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Astro-Zeneca has been the funkiest most distrustful of all vaccine candidates, it's to the point that their credibility is shot, glad US is not relying on it, feel bad for Euro's, lot of paranoia and drama w/Astro-Zenica, sure as hell happy that US isn't using it.ccguns


Canada thanks you for your Astro-Zeneca vaccines you are loaning us. I think.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't usually post FOX stuff, but this is relevant and seems on the up and up. A lot of older folks have been immunized in Michigan and it's starting to show. Protect the elderly and vulnerable and hospitalizations and deaths should drop, I assume this data includes some of the new variants too.

I wonder when insurance companies will start dropping covid coverage for those who choose not to be vaccinated? These folks will cost someone a lot of money and we all know republicans care about money!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
'Alarming' rise in COVID-19-related hospitalizations among unvaccinated adults in Michigan: officials | Fox News

*Alarming' rise in COVID-19-related hospitalizations among unvaccinated adults in Michigan: officials*
*Data showed a correlation between hospitalization rates and vaccination rates among older populations*

While recent seven-day averages concerning COVID-19-related hospitalizations across the country have remained stable, health officials in Michigan have noted an "alarming" rise among unvaccinated individuals. In the first three weeks of March, officials tallied a 633% increase in hospitalizations among adults ages 30-39, and an increase of 800% among those ages 40-49.

"Michigan is making progress at ultimately defeating the COVID-19 pandemic through increasing vaccination rates, but the war is not yet over," Gary Roth, DO, Michigan Health & Hospital Association (MHA) medical officer, said in a news release. "Now is not the time to let our guard down and risk contracting COVID-19 with more contagious variants emerging and vaccines becoming widely available."

On Monday, the state opened up vaccine eligibility to adults ages 50 and up, as well as people ages 16 and up who have disabilities or other medical conditions. Caregivers and guardians of eligible people ages 16 and up are also now able to get the vaccine. The state will open up eligibility to all adults beginning April 5.

"My prescription to all Michiganders is to wear your mask, wash your hands, avoid crowds and when it is your turn, get your vaccine," Roth said. "You must continue to take preventative measures even after you’re vaccinated because it takes at least two weeks for a vaccine’s full protection to kick in following the last dose, and it will take time to vaccinate everyone."

The data showed a correlation between hospitalization rates and vaccination rates among older populations. Those aged 80 and over had both the highest vaccination rate hovering between 40 and 50%, and also saw the lowest hospitalization rates near 0%. Officials said the correlation shows the effectiveness of the vaccines.

"The data also indicates that, although older adults still have a higher risk of hospitalizations, the percentage of hospitalized patients who are younger than 40 years old has doubled, showing that adults of any age are vulnerable to complications from the disease," the news release said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2021)

Will insurance companies send out notices to people telling them if the choose not to be vaccinated and are hospitalized for covid they won't be covered? 

After vaccinations have been offered, your health insurance could require a vaccination for coverage on covid and related conditions. We don't worry about that stuff in Canada, but your insurance company might be interested in saving many billions of dollars! Since the healthcare insurance lobbyist own the GOP establishment in congress and the democrats want as many people to be vaccinated as possible ASAP... 

I wonder what the cutoff date will be?


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Will insurance companies send out notices to people telling them if the choose not to be vaccinated and are hospitalized for covid they won't be covered?
> 
> After vaccinations have been offered, your health insurance could require a vaccination for coverage on covid and related conditions. We don't worry about that stuff in Canada, but your insurance company might be interested in saving many billions of dollars! Since the healthcare insurance lobbyist own the GOP establishment in congress and the democrats want as many people to be vaccinated as possible ASAP...
> 
> I wonder what the cutoff date will be?


That would have to be written in the contract.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2021)

Try not to be jealous, we have all the variants.










MAP: Search COVID-19 Variants of Concern by county across Michigan


The Michigan Department of Health and Human Services is reporting that as of August 20, the state has 797 confirmed cases of the B.1.617.2 Delta variant. Twenty-nine of those cases reported are labeled as "out of state."




www.wxyz.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 26, 2021)

printer said:


> Canada thanks you for your Astro-Zeneca vaccines you are loaning us. I think.


I don't know bro, hope you get the Pfizer or Moderna at your age,might be prudent to pass on As.Zen if offered to you(to many lies from them),can't be much longer for you,until then 6ft++++.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2021)

Scientists Find Evidence That Novel Coronavirus Infects Cells in the Mouth – Saliva May Play Role in COVID Transmission


NIH-funded findings point to a role for saliva in SARS-CoV-2 transmission. An international team of scientists has found evidence that SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, infects cells in the mouth. While it's well known that the upper airways and lungs are primary sites of SARS-CoV-2 inf



scitechdaily.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2021)

I was looking at the states increases In Covid positives yesterday. Not looking good at all. What is going on ? There was a sharp decline and now people are just not wearing masks, social distancing and washing hands? Only a few states are still improving like Arizona.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I don't know bro, hope you get the Pfizer or Moderna at your age,might be prudent to pass on As.Zen if offered to you(to many lies from them),can't be much longer for you,until then 6ft++++.ccguns


Not lies. They were just pushing the PR 3-4%. Vaccine is totally safe and effective. Keep in mind all the early vaccines were tested against the wild (original) virus. These later ones are tested with the new variants raging.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 26, 2021)

injinji said:


> Not lies. They were just pushing the PR 3-4%. Vaccine is totally safe and effective. Keep in mind all the early vaccines were tested against the wild (original) virus. These later ones are tested with the new variants raging.


You make good points, but there no doubt that more controversy surrounds AS/Zen than any other Western developed vaccine.ccguns


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> You make good points, but there no doubt that more controversy surrounds AS/Zen than any other Western developed vaccine.ccguns


Yes, with this last bit self inflicted. But we found no problem with blood clots in the trials here in this country, which is the main problem to date. It's going to be the vaccine for the poor and displaced around the world. And as such, large batches of it are being made in India. There has been problems with labeling, that sort of thing coming out of the factory there. But the folks in all the poor countries around the world will be taking it. They have no choice.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 26, 2021)

injinji said:


> Yes, with this last bit self inflicted. But we found no problem with blood clots in the trials here in this country, which is the main problem to date. It's going to be the vaccine for the poor and displaced around the world. And as such, large batches of it are being made in India. There has been problems with labeling, that sort of thing coming out of the factory there. But the folks in all the poor countries around the world will be taking it. They have no choice.


If it helps get the world over this FN scourge, Then Hail AstroZenica!!! ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2021)

I’d take the AstroZenica this afternoon if I could get it.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’d take the AstroZenica this afternoon if I could get it.


Sounds like the Chinese knockoff version of ”AstraZeneca” but yeah me too. If only they’d deliver as promised.









Coronavirus: EU stops short of vaccine export ban


The bloc tells AstraZeneca to honour its EU contracts but backs global supply chains.



www.bbc.com





New factory for AstraZeneca in NL in Leiden soon, same city where Janssen vaccine is created. In Australia they’re also about to open a factory to create 50mil AZ vaccine for the majority of their population.


----------



## printer (Mar 26, 2021)

I might not go for the Russian or Chinese ones but otherwise shoot me up.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 26, 2021)

printer said:


> I might not go for the Russian or Chinese ones but otherwise shoot me up.


5 bucks says Putin took the Moderna vaccine.


----------



## printer (Mar 26, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> 5 bucks says Putin took the Moderna vaccine.


Not taking that bet.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I don't know bro, hope you get the Pfizer or Moderna at your age,might be prudent to pass on As.Zen if offered to you(to many lies from them),can't be much longer for you,until then 6ft++++.ccguns


nah,

Bad publicity won't kill anybody. The AstraZeneca vaccine is safe and effective.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> nah,
> 
> Bad publicity won't kill anybody. The AstraZenica vaccine is safe and effective.


I agree, it’s safe and effective and people should be happy to get it. It might even be the best one out there! How is the roll out going in Oregon ? Will you be able to get yours soon?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I agree, it’s safe and effective and people should be happy to get it. It might even be the best one out there! How is the roll out going in Oregon ? Will you be able to get yours soon?


I will be eligible in a few days. Our parents are vaccinated and my wife is too. The rollout took a couple of months to get up to speed but it's been going well. I don't care which jab I get, I'm going as soon as I can. I've doubled down on social distancing and avoiding crowds. I'm NOT going to get Covid now that the end is in sight.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I will be eligible in a few days. Our parents are vaccinated and my wife is too. The rollout took a couple of months to get up to speed but it's been going well. I don't care which jab I get, I'm going as soon as I can. I've doubled down on social distancing and avoiding crowds. I'm NOT going to get Covid now that the end is in sight.


That’s awesome! Your almost there. That would be terrible to get it now after all this time. A coworker of mine has been out all week with “a fever” it’s still out there and it’s concerning. So vey happy I got my first jab. I didn’t realize how relieved I would feel now that I finally got it . It’s like a rock has been lifted from my shoulders. Good luck


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Sounds like the Chinese knockoff version of ”AstraZeneca” but yeah me too. If only they’d deliver as promised.


 That’s how we spell it in Canada.


----------



## HGCC (Mar 26, 2021)

Feel like a butt, had the chance to jump ahead of the line so I took it as the doses were going to go to waste due to people backing out. I did the Moderna one, felt a little sick the afternoon after each dose but no big deal. My wife was sick for a couple of days after the second dose. Anywho, its fine folks. Get the damn shot so we can get back to things being not so shitty.

Edit: my inlaws are all coming down with it, hope they are OK but I am having a hard time mustering sympathy as they barely acknowledge its an actual real disease.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s awesome! Your almost there. That would be terrible to get it now after all this time. A coworker of mine has been out all week with “a fever” it’s still out there and it’s concerning. So vey happy I got my first jab. I didn’t realize how relieved I would feel now that I finally got it . It’s like a rock has been lifted from my shoulders. Good luck


So glad for you. It makes me happy every time I hear about somebody getting it. In May, my teenage boys will be eligible too. Extended family are getting vaccinated. By end of June, I'll be able to hold the post-apocalypse party that will bookend the "Apocalypse Now" party I held March 13th last year just before the lockdowns ended large gatherings.



Fogdog said:


> Just lemons. They call them "medium" but they are as big as my hand. Pacific oysters from Yaquina bay. 12 bucks a dozen. Bought five dozen of them this morning directly at the oyster farm. I open them, take the flat half off, perch them in the shell on the hot grill until they start to steam. A strip of crumpled aluminum foil helps keep them from spilling the liquor. Serve 'em hot in their juices with lemon or whatever people want. I have on hand tabasco, cocktail sauce, horseradish and lemon wedges. I prefer just a squeeze of lemon then the whole slurping mess goes down the hatch. I like a cold European lager like Becks or Stella with it. But chardonnay and margaritas will be served at my Apocalypse Now family feed tonight.


It feels like an eternity since we held that one. The hang over from that last one was epic. Maybe I'll be more careful this time...not.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Feel like a butt, had the chance to jump ahead of the line so I took it as the doses were going to go to waste due to people backing out. I did the Moderna one, felt a little sick the afternoon after each dose but no big deal. My wife was sick for a couple of days after the second dose. Anywho, its fine folks. Get the damn shot so we can get back to things being not so shitty.
> 
> Edit: my inlaws are all coming down with it, hope they are OK but I am having a hard time mustering sympathy as they barely acknowledge its an actual real disease.


Why would you feel like a butt? Better the vaccine goes into any arm than to get wasted. They are precious.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Feel like a butt, had the chance to jump ahead of the line so I took it as the doses were going to go to waste due to people backing out. I did the Moderna one, felt a little sick the afternoon after each dose but no big deal. My wife was sick for a couple of days after the second dose. Anywho, its fine folks. Get the damn shot so we can get back to things being not so shitty.
> 
> Edit: my inlaws are all coming down with it, hope they are OK but I am having a hard time mustering sympathy as they barely acknowledge its an actual real disease.


You have nothing to regret. Happy for you.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s how we spell it in Canada.


Must be that French influence


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> When I started school they made you write right handed.


Yea, me too
Sisters of Charity nuns
I said go fuck yourself
Now, I'm a alcoholic/pot grower
Who was right?
Riddle me this?


----------



## HGCC (Mar 26, 2021)

Eh, the situation was what it was, but still, my kids teacher should have gotten it before me, but yep, was going to go to waste otherwise.

Thank you Russians, a majority of the staff where I got it are very Russian and not sure what news they were looking at but all backed out at the last minute except the dentists that own the place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2021)

Eli Lilly: US government stops distribution of Covid-19 antibody treatment due to spread of coronavirus variants - CNN

*US government stops distribution of Eli Lilly Covid-19 antibody treatment due to spread of coronavirus variants*

(CNN)The US government in coordination with Eli Lilly said it will no longer distribute the Covid-19 monoclonal antibody therapy bamlanivimab for use on its own. The halt is due to the "sustained increase" in coronavirus variants in the United States.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2021)

What we already knew...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trump’s Policies Resulted In The Unnecessary Deaths Of Hundreds Of Thousands Of Americans: Lancet Report (forbes.com)

*Trump’s Policies Resulted In The Unnecessary Deaths Of Hundreds Of Thousands Of Americans: Lancet Report*

TOPLINE Decades of policy failures that the Trump Administration exacerbated resulted in more than 450,000 unnecessary American deaths in 2018, with tens of thousands of additional deaths in other years also attributable to President Donald Trump's actions, according to a report published Thursday from a commission of health experts convened by the British medical journal The Lancet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2021)

I think they are being conservative, the US covid death numbers should be about 8.6 X the Canadian numbers. In Canada there are about a million cases and 22,800 deaths, if it was the USA the death total would be less than 200,000 right now. 400,000 died under Trumps watch, but another 100,000 sick people died in the month after he left so I figure he's responsible for 300,000 deaths minimum.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Analysis of Trump's COVID-19 Response Says 40% of US Deaths Avoidable (businessinsider.com)

*Damning analysis of Trump's pandemic response suggested 40% of US COVID-19 deaths could have been avoided*


*A report on the Trump administration's policies suggested 40% of US COVID-19 deaths were avoidable.*
*Compared with six similarly wealthy countries, the US failed to protect citizens' health in the pandemic.*
*Trump publicly downplayed COVID-19 and often undermined health guidelines.*
About 40% of US COVID-19 deaths "could have been averted," a new analysis of President Donald Trump's public-health policies found.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Eh, the situation was what it was, but still, my kids teacher should have gotten it before me, but yep, was going to go to waste otherwise.
> 
> Thank you Russians, a majority of the staff where I got it are very Russian and not sure what news they were looking at but all backed out at the last minute except the dentists that own the place.


That is so fucking weird. Backing out at the last minute? What a bunch of idiots. Why people are scared of getting the shot is so stupid! I guess they want to wait for that Sputnik one. Anyway, glad you got it . Have a nice weekend. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## topcat (Mar 26, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, me too
> Sisters of Charity nuns
> I said go fuck yourself
> Now, I'm a alcoholic/pot grower
> ...


I went through the same stuff. I argued that turkey's fly. The nun said, no they don't. (shit, it's right there on the whiskey bottle label). I spent the whole day outside on a very chilly day, without my jacket. Granted, it was in So. California, not what those north would consider cold, but it was still infuriating. (Well, it _was _cold, just sitting on a bench) That said, I'm glad for my education. 
Most "left handers", (my brother) I've met are actually somewhat ambidextrous. Not exactly equally, but they do tasks with one, or the other hand.
Rave on, John Donne.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2021)

oink.









Hospital exec resigns after Trump Tower workers given improper access to COVID-19 vaccines


An executive at Chicago's Loretto Hospital resigned after revelations that the hospital improperly gave COVID-19 vaccinations to Trump Tower workers.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2021)

topcat said:


> I went through the same stuff. I argued that turkey's fly. The nun said, no they don't. (shit, it's right there on the whiskey bottle label). I spent the whole day outside on a very chilly day, without my jacket. Granted, it was in So. California, not what those north would consider cold, but it was still infuriating. (Well, it _was _cold, just sitting on a bench) That said, I'm glad for my education.
> Most "left handers", (my brother) I've met are actually somewhat ambidextrous. Not exactly equally, but they do tasks with one, or the other hand.
> Rave on, John Donne.


i've seen turkey fly IRL.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2021)

When the lie is so obvious and repeatedly shown on TV to be untrue it cuts into his base support, everybody saw the footage of the capital sacking, they were Trumpers and they were violent. Another case of don't believe what your lying eyes tell ya, believe me instead. The trouble is this is all out in the open and on video, it's different than the "stop the steal" big lie, there is no amuguity


topcat said:


> I went through the same stuff. I argued that turkey's fly. The nun said, no they don't. (shit, it's right there on the whiskey bottle label). I spent the whole day outside on a very chilly day, without my jacket. Granted, it was in So. California, not what those north would consider cold, but it was still infuriating. (Well, it _was _cold, just sitting on a bench) That said, I'm glad for my education.
> Most "left handers", (my brother) I've met are actually somewhat ambidextrous. Not exactly equally, but they do tasks with one, or the other hand.
> Rave on, John Donne.


*Dave Allen on Religion*





Comedian Dave Allen remembers his introduction to religion - his first day of school!


----------



## printer (Mar 26, 2021)

No, they were Antifa, you can tell by all their social network footprints. Only a few Trump supporters there and they were only trying to... ...visit the halls during the festivities. Who knew something like this might have occurred?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2021)

BC Canada is having a large surge of the Brazilian variant. This is a bad looking variant from what I see coming out of Brazil, huge wave that is also killing the recovered survivors of the previous waves.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think they are being conservative, the US covid death numbers should be about 8.6 X the Canadian numbers. In Canada there are about a million cases and 22,800 deaths, if it was the USA the death total would be less than 200,000 right now. 400,000 died under Trumps watch, but another 100,000 sick people died in the month after he left so I figure he's responsible for 300,000 deaths minimum.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Analysis of Trump's COVID-19 Response Says 40% of US Deaths Avoidable (businessinsider.com)
> 
> ...


*'It's hard to imagine how they could've done it worse'*

is it hard to imagine doing nothing? because that's what they did..nothing- literally.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i've seen turkey fly IRL.


woah


----------



## printer (Mar 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> *'It's hard to imagine how they could've done it worse'*
> 
> is it hard to imagine doing nothing? because that's what they did..nothing- literally.


No, they tried to tell everybody to stay calm.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> BC Canada is having a large surge of the Brazilian variant. This is a bad looking variant from what I see coming out of Brazil, huge wave that is also killing the recovered survivors of the previous waves.


We also have a much lower vaccination rate than the USA due to supply problems. I've seen various reports on the efficacy of the vaccines on variants and it appears they are partially effective against the known variants and prevent hospitalizations and deaths. You might get a milder case of covid from what I can tell, the vaccines appear to give your immune system a heads up and a head start. They have already tweaked the vaccine for emerging variants, but I don't know what kind of approval they would need for minor changes, the mRNA vaccines can respond quickly to variants, but the approval time might be the big delay.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2021)

printer said:


> No, they tried to tell everybody to stay calm.


one word: CUOMO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2021)

*Covid Vaccination Showing Great Success; Variants A Concern For Unvaccinated*





Rachel Maddow points out the current contrast in coronavirus numbers, as higher age groups, being the most vaccinated, are showing a major drop in per capita Covid deaths, but younger, unvaccinated groups are seeing another increase in cases with the growth of variants.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Covid Vaccination Showing Great Success; Variants A Concern For Unvaccinated*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe's on a roll 58 days for the first 100M..HALF of the time quoted..Leadership of the Left LIVES!

brought up to speed by kamala this ain't your dad's cup 'o joe (moderate) he's in quite the unique position to put bad genie back in the bottle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> *'It's hard to imagine how they could've done it worse'*
> 
> is it hard to imagine doing nothing? because that's what they did..nothing- literally.


Trump did worse than nothing, he impeded the supply of PPE and testing while spreading disinformation and suppressing helpful information from the CDC. His actions and examples on masks and social distancing with his super spreader rallies cost tens of thousands of lives. Trump mass murdered American citizens for political purposes, because he thought he could lie his way out of a pandemic (this, among other things, demonstrates how profoundly stupid he is).


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump did worse than nothing, he impeded the supply of PPE and testing while spreading disinformation and suppressing helpful information from the CDC. His actions and examples on masks and social distancing with his super spreader rallies cost tens of thousands of lives. Trump mass murdered American citizens for political purposes, because he thought he could lie his way out of a pandemic (this demonstrates how profoundly stupid he is, among other things).


precisely.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2021)

Younger Brazilians Are Dying From Covid in an Alarming New Shift


Staggering under its worst period of the pandemic, with daily records of caseloads and deaths, Brazil is facing a daunting development: a rising number of deaths among the young.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Younger Brazilians Are Dying From Covid in an Alarming New Shift
> 
> 
> Staggering under its worst period of the pandemic, with daily records of caseloads and deaths, Brazil is facing a daunting development: a rising number of deaths among the young.
> ...


They haven't vaccinated in Brazil at all and the asshole running the place is another version of Trump, who also has Brazil's version of Joe breathing down his neck after being absolved of trumped up crimes. The new variant is 60 to 70% more lethal, as well as being more contagious, so it's natural that it would afflict younger people more as it became more virulent.


----------



## printer (Mar 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They haven't vaccinated in Brazil at all and the asshole running the place is another version of Trump, who also has Brazil's version of Joe breathing down his neck after being absolved of trumped up crimes. The new variant is 60 to 70% more lethal, as well as being more contagious, so it's natural that it would afflict younger people more as it became more virulent.


But it is a great place to test new vaccines!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> *'It's hard to imagine how they could've done it worse'*
> 
> is it hard to imagine doing nothing? because that's what they did..nothing- literally.


If only they did nothing, things would be better.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> BC Canada is having a large surge of the Brazilian variant. This is a bad looking variant from what I see coming out of Brazil, huge wave that is also killing the recovered survivors of the previous waves.


I heard about this one from the BBC a couple of months ago. It was running wild in the Amazon at the time. They said then it was killing people who had had the wild (original) virus.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

printer said:


> But it is a great place to test new vaccines!


Sad but true. You really need someplace where it's raging to get a good test.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

No nuns were involved in my education. In fact I was raised in an Assembly of God church (I left at 13) and didn't meet my first Catholic or Jew until I was in college. I guess because they had been so vilified by the evangelicals, I had a soft spot for them. My biggest gardening buddy is an 85 year old Filipino lady I met at the Catholic Church thrift store.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If only they did nothing, things would be better.


oh i know they did things to hold supplies etc up which is why this would fall under Crimes Against Humanity.

Trump should be drawn, quartered and made in wagon wheel grease except his head which will sit on WH pike to rot while maggots eat away at the flesh for all to see. The lips cut off and made into a key ring.

Schuylaar just went somewhere and had to stop there.


----------



## printer (Mar 27, 2021)

injinji said:


> I heard about this one from the BBC a couple of months ago. It was running wild in the Amazon at the time. They said then it was killing people who had had the wild (original) virus.


*Brazil researchers find people infected with two different coronavirus strains*
Researchers in southern Brazil said they have discovered patients infected with two different strains of the new coronavirus simultaneously, reflecting concerns about the growing number of variants in the country. 

The patients, both in their 30s, were infected in late November with the P.2 variant of coronavirus identified in Rio, also known as the B.1.1.28 lineage, and simultaneously tested positive for a second variant of the virus. 

“These co-infections can generate combinations and generate new variants even more quickly than has been happening,” said the study’s lead researcher Fernando Spilki, a virologist at Feevale University in Rio Grande do Sul state.

“It would be another evolutionary pathway for the virus,” Spilki added.








Brazil researchers find people infected with two different coronavirus strains


Researchers in southern Brazil said they have discovered patients infected with two different strains of the new coronavirus simultaneously, reflecting concerns about the growing number of variants in the country.




www.reuters.com





Aww... ...just let it run through the population until we have herd immunity. Maybe not.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2021)

Covid variant with most mutations discovered in Tanzania travellers


Little is know about the disease in Tanzania, which stopped publishing data last year




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 27, 2021)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/masks-coronavirus-variants-canada-1.5890893


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2021)

Hospitals near colapse, this is going to get ugly with their version of tRUmp in charge.










As daily deaths near 4,000, worst may lie ahead for Brazil


RIO DE JANEIRO (AP) — Brazil currently accounts for one-quarter of the entire world’s daily COVID-19 deaths, far more than any other single nation, and health experts are warning that the nation is on the verge of even greater calamity...




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/masks-coronavirus-variants-canada-1.5890893


Vaccine roll out is unacceptably slow in Canada, we need our own production facilities and should ally with other countries like ours to create cheap mRNA facilities that can create mRNA vaccines and a host of future applications like cancer treatments. The strand data for pandemics can be sent by email, or the GMO's that produce the mRNA strands can be sent from whoever does the research and produces the prototype vaccine. If there is a market some company will specialize in producing the equipment and facilities as the technology matures in the coming years. In a pandemic it's every man for himself when it comes to vaccines and treatments, international agreements can breakdown under the stress of events.

Any news on when you'll get the jab in Ont? Vaccine supplies in NS have been abysmal and I'm hoping for some improvement soon, Joe is rolling out 3 million plus shots in arms a day and we are barely protecting the vulnerable.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vaccine roll out is unacceptably slow in Canada, we need our own production facilities and should ally with other countries like ours to create cheap mRNA facilities that can create mRNA vaccines and a host of future applications like cancer treatments. The strand data for pandemics can be sent by email, or the GMO's that produce the mRNA strands can be sent from whoever does the research and produces the prototype vaccine. If there is a market some company will specialize in producing the equipment and facilities as the technology matures in the coming years. In a pandemic it's every man for himself when it comes to vaccines and treatments, international agreements can breakdown under the stress of events.
> 
> Any news on when you'll get the jab in Ont? Vaccine supplies in NS have been abysmal and I'm hoping for some improvement soon, Joe is rolling out 3 million plus shots in arms a day and we are barely protecting the vulnerable.


Nothing concrete yet. They’ve allowed people with certain underlying conditions to pre-book an appointment, whatever that means. Probably nothing. I’m ok though. I don’t have to go anywhere and we are all able to stay in our bubble, fortunately. 

N.S.’s case counts are still pretty low though, right? 

My parents in N.B. got their first jab. I’m was happy about that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> N.S.’s case counts are still pretty low though, right?


NS has 5 new cases and around 25 total, New Brunswick about a dozen with 110 active cases. We have about 25 cases in total so I guess that's why we're sucking the hind tit, but we do have a lot of elderly in the Atlantic provinces. The surge in cases must be the new more contagious variants I guess. I see things have improved over the past week as far as vaccine roll out goes, but it's not near fast enough IMHO, but we are in the same boat as the EU and other similar countries, even though we ordered early and lots of contenders.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2021)

*Study: Trump Likely Cost The U.S. 400k Excess Covid Deaths*





“A new study by an UCLA economist estimates that 400,000 people in this country died of Covid who could have been saved if Donald Trump and the Republican Party had implemented a more effective health strategy,” says Chris Hayes. “400,000 people who are dead who did not have to be.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

The vaccine effect, deaths and hospitalizations drop dramatically if the elderly and vulnerable are protected. Wisconsin has 16% vaccinated, here's how it breaks down:

Here’s a look at who’s received at least one dose, by age group - approximations and percentages:

*16-17: *4 out of 100 (3.8%)
*18-24: *1 out of 7 (14.4%)
*25-34:* 1 out of 5 (21.5%)
*35-44: *1 out of 4 (27.0%)
*45-54: *1 out of 4 (27.7%)
*55-64:* 1 out of 3 (34.3%)
*65+: *3 out of 4 (74.5%)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 in 6 Wisconsin residents fully vaccinated against COVID-19; deaths fall to average 3 a day (wbay.com) 

*1 in 6 Wisconsin residents fully vaccinated against COVID-19; deaths fall to average 3 a day*
*Wisconsin could reach a milestone 1 million residents fully vaccinated early next week*

MADISON, Wis. (WBAY) – Wisconsin continues on pace to reach 1 million residents fully vaccinated against COVID-19 early next week.

The Department of Health Services reported Saturday that 978,416 people have completed their vaccinations -- whether that’s one dose of the Johnson & Johnson vaccine or two doses of the Pfizer or Moderna vaccines.

That’s 29,651 more people completing their vaccinations since to Friday’s report. The state is averaging 20,433 residents getting fully vaccinated every day over the past 7 days.

Currently, 16.8% of Wisconsin’s population is fully vaccinated. That’s more than 1 in 6 people.

Data show the state usually sees a drop in vaccinations over the weekend, so that 1 million milestone will most likely be reached Monday or Tuesday.

So far, 1,674,882 Wisconsin residents had at least one shot of a COVID-19 vaccine. That’s almost 40,000 more (39,905) than vaccinators reported Friday and represents 28.8% of the population.

The 7-day average was close to a record for all COVID-19 vaccinations, including residents and non-residents. Vaccinators reported an additional 68,558 doses administered since Friday. That’s 10,000 fewer doses than Friday, but the 7-day average of 55,566 shots a day is just a couple hundred shy of Friday’s record.

Vaccination numbers for Northeast Wisconsin counties appear later in this article.

1 in 3 Wisconsin women received at least one dose of a vaccine compared to just under 1 in 4 men.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

Basically Brix says that Trump owns most of the dead over 100,000 and that number is inline with Canada's per capita mortality rate. Canada had 961,000 total cases (we tested) and America has had 30 million cases, in Canadian terms that would be less than 9 million total covid cases in America, Trump owns the difference. So far Canada lost 22,852 people to covid, X 9 for American numbers = 205,668 dead, instead of 545,000.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Birx shares her chilling conclusion as America arrives at a moment of introspection on the coronavirus - CNNPolitics

*Birx shares her chilling conclusion as America arrives at a moment of introspection on the coronavirus*

(CNN)The US may finally be getting a handle on the coronavirus pandemic, but for so many Americans, it's too late, and that disconnect is raising fresh questions about why the US couldn't have done more earlier.


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2021)

Birx did very little pushing back against the crappola sandwich Mr Trumpf was serving us. While Faici did try to be diplomatic at it, he always told the truth no matter what Trumpf had said.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2021)

Mexico's real COVID-19 death toll now stands at over 321,000


MEXICO CITY (AP) — Mexico’s government acknowledged Saturday that the country's true death toll from the coronavirus pandemic now stands above 321,000, almost 60% more than the official test-confirmed number of 201,429.




apnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2021)

Rising sharply almost everywhere.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> Birx did very little pushing back against the crappola sandwich Mr Trumpf was serving us. While Faici did try to be diplomatic at it, he always told the truth no matter what Trumpf had said.


Trump couldn't fire Fauci, he was a ten year appointment, he could fire Brix.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump couldn't fire Fauci, he was a ten year appointment, he could fire Brix.


i believe they are having at 9PM EST COVID WAR on CNN all those doctors interviewed. should be good.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i believe they are having at 9PM EST on CNN all those doctors interviewed. should be good.


I'm checking that out, maybe some new insight into the pressure of working for the CHEETOMAN, trying to balance service and knowledge to the public while being muzzled with threats of being fired and of course the TWEETS of a Pres. in complete denial of science.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 28, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm checking that out, maybe some new insight into the pressure of working for the CHEETOMAN, trying to balance service and knowledge to the public while being muzzled with threats of being fired and of course the TWEETS of a Pres. in complete denial of science.ccguns


FAUCI is a rock star the man is a national treasureIMOccguns


----------



## mooray (Mar 28, 2021)

And he's 80 years old! Definitely a badass.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2021)

I see field hospitals being built in Toronto, wave coming.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> And he's 80 years old! Definitely a badass.


The man's integrity is off the charts, CHEETOMAN tried forcing him out w/pressure and baiting him w/tweets but he realized his country needed him so he had the discipline not to bite,which Cheeto so badly wanted so he could shitcan him for another lackey yes man to spout his BS. the man exudes nothing but class.ccguns


----------



## mooray (Mar 28, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> The man's integrity is off the charts, CHEETOMAN tried forcing him out w/pressure and baiting him w/tweets but he realized his country needed him so he had the discipline not to bite,which Cheeto so badly wanted so he could shitcan him for another lackey yes man to spout his BS. the man exudes nothing but class.ccguns


Word. He's what old school dedicated gov't servants look like. So was Marie Yovanovitch. Lots of good contributing careers ruined.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> Word. He's what old school dedicated gov't servants look like. So was Marie Yovanovitch. Lots of good contributing careers ruined.


Everyone who rubs up against the Donald gets destroyed, he chews people up and spits them out to serve his purposes with no regard at all, thats his MO and I simply stunned that intelligent people don't detect the pattern,it's pretty much blown my FN mind.ccguns


----------



## mooray (Mar 28, 2021)

Right there with you being stunned. I think it's one of two things...

1. What they get is more important to them than what they need to give. You wonder how any Christian or veteran could support Trump, but it's simple; their hate for liberals/minorities/whatever grossly outweighs their love for god and/or country. The extreme mental gymnastics come naturally once that occurs.

2. It's a skillset, or a lack thereof. Same as how you or I would probably make terrible pilots or doctors without a lot of training, these people are terrible at recognizing the obvious. They're the reason why the Nigerian Prince scam is still profitable.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I see field hospitals being built in Toronto, wave coming.


Yup but you can get a haircut now ..... WOOHOO...... . They have started transferring patients east to my area in Kingston. Highest numbers since the peak in January with the UK variant now dominant. But yup a haircut, oh and the bars close at 10 now ...... oh the hardships . Fucking idiots!!!!


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> Word. He's what old school dedicated gov't servants look like. So was Marie Yovanovitch. Lots of good contributing careers ruined.


He got AIDS under control here in this country. Him and Bush the first pretty much saved the lives of millions of Africans living with AIDS by getting the drug companies to cut their prices when selling to 3rd world countries. He's been at the top of his profession for a long long time.


----------



## mooray (Mar 28, 2021)

That's something many people don't know about Dubya. Always like hearing about the good things that shitty people have done, then of course the inverse. It's unhealthy to view people as being binary, imo, as behavior is so complex.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I see field hospitals being built in Toronto, wave coming.


We could use some more vaccine supplies, I understand Uncle Sam has more than he can stick in arms at the moment with lot's more coming every week. Thanks for the 1.5 million doses Sam, can we have a loan of some more? The US unapproved Astra Zeneca will do just fine thank you, it's approved here! I understand ya got tens of millions of doses in warehouses, so perhaps ya could spare a few?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Yup but you can get a haircut now ..... WOOHOO...... . They have started transferring patients east to my area in Kingston. Highest numbers since the peak in January with the UK variant now dominant. But yup a haircut, oh and the bars close at 10 now ...... oh the hardships . Fucking idiots!!!!


The vaccine rate is far too low and the variants far too contagious and in some cases virulent, for that kind of bullshit! We are just starting to ramp up and our supply situation is abysmal even though we got our orders in early. We need to look into domestic mRNA vaccine production when the technology matures a bit more, I figure we won't be alone for this kind of market. It can be used to produce annual flu shots, covid boosters and even for cancer treatment and other conditions. When a pandemic strikes it's every one for themselves, mRNA strand data and developed strand production GMO's can be shared much more easily than vaccines.


----------



## mooray (Mar 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We could use some more vaccine supplies, I understand Uncle Sam has more than he can stick in arms at the moment with lot's more coming every week. Thanks for the 1.5 million doses Sam, can we have a loan of some more? The US unapproved Astra Zeneca will do just fine thank you, it's approved here! I understand ya got tens of millions of doses in warehouses, so perhaps ya could spare a few?


The Nation of Me says, NO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Yup but you can get a haircut now ..... WOOHOO...... . They have started transferring patients east to my area in Kingston. Highest numbers since the peak in January with the UK variant now dominant. But yup a haircut, oh and the bars close at 10 now ...... oh the hardships . Fucking idiots!!!!


My hair is getting a bit longer than I like it, but no more haircuts until I and the guy giving the hair cut are vaccinated. Vaccinating barbers, hairdressers and others is a no brainer if they wanna be open, ditto for anybody dealing with the public like cops, bus and cab drivers. We only have a month or two until most vulnerable folks are vaccinated, if supply levels increase as promised. Uncle Sam is sitting on a lot of American unapproved Astra Zeneca vaccine and has more supply than they can inject, so perhaps they might help out a bit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> The Nation of Me says, NO.


I figure Joe will come through once he's sitting on enough supply, has 200 million vaccinated and that won't be long at the rate he's going. We will repay it, and it along with the many extra doses we ordered will be given away to poor countries or sold to others, just like the excess US supplies. We have 4 approved vaccines in Canada now and production and delivery is ramping up, though not quick enough with the new variants on the loose. We gave up vaccine production in this country, free trade, just like PPE production, that's gonna change.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My hair is getting a bit longer than I like it, but no more haircuts until I and the guy giving the hair cut are vaccinated. Vaccinating barbers, hairdressers and others is a no brainer if they wanna be open, ditto for anybody dealing with the public like cops, bus and cab drivers. We only have a month or two until most vulnerable folks are vaccinated, if supply levels increase as promised. Uncle Sam is sitting on a lot of American unapproved Astra Zeneca vaccine and has more supply than they can inject, so perhaps they might help out a bit.


I had my first poke 2 weeks ago but the girlfriend (hairdresser) will not be eligible for months, she’s a bit younger than me. My second shot, I was told could be up to 14 weeks. Also my health unit had a trial run and after that our numbers spiked as the lock down people flocked here . Also the university students had mega parties that contributed about 65 cases ...... smart they are not .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

Here is a good thread subject, what's the maximum daily vaccination rate will Joe get up to? 
How many shots in arms a day?
He's already got up to over 3 million a day, around 1% of the population in a single day! 

At that rate Canada would be covered in less than 10 days with 100% of the population immunized, say a week or less if you count the hold outs, kids and those already vaccinated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I had my first poke 2 weeks ago but the girlfriend (hairdresser) will not be eligible for months, she’s a bit younger than me. My second shot, I was told could be up to 14 weeks. Also my health unit had a trial run and after that our numbers spiked as the lock down people flocked here . Also the university students had mega parties that contributed about 65 cases ...... smart they are not .


Apparently the longer wait has a greater effect and you're partly protected right now, the data looks pretty good after 10 days with a single dose. Bummer about your girl friend, but things might change, I figure Biden might loosen up a bit on the Astra Zeneca vaccine supplies they've been hoarding and we might get some more of it. At the clip they are going Joe will have well over 200 million shots in arms in his first 100 days, luck of the Irish there! They haven't approved the Astra Zeneca yet and it's piling up in warehouses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

Safe, stable, sold at cost: AstraZeneca’s vaccine deserves celebration, not scorn | Pharmaceuticals industry | The Guardian

*Safe, stable, sold at cost: AstraZeneca’s vaccine deserves celebration, not scorn*
The company has struggled, like its rivals, to keep up with demand. But it has achieved great things at low prices

AstraZeneca is one of the shining stars of the pandemic. Not only did it produce a vaccine where other big players failed, the UK-Swedish company has pledged to sell it at cost until it is able to declare the pandemic over.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I see field hospitals being built in Toronto, wave coming.


Wave here .


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes the vaccine from our southern friends would be a nice gesture but I have a bigger favour to ask. Please put a hole in Don jr’s head.......that would be so cool, thank you!!!


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My hair is getting a bit longer than I like it


You have hair? woah


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2021)

*Cases of coronavirus variants spiking in Florida*
The number of COVID-19 cases in Florida stemming from the virus's variants has more than doubled over the past two weeks, according to a report released Sunday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).

The new report shows Florida having a total of 2,330 variant cases — the highest in the country. On Thursday, 1,075 variant cases were reported. An additional 1,255 were included in Sunday's report, USA Today noted.








Cases of coronavirus variants spiking in Florida


The number of COVID-19 cases in Florida stemming from the virus’s variants has more than doubled over the past two weeks, according to a report released Sunday by the Centers for Disease…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> You have hair? woah


Full head of blond and grey, more grey by the day though!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

For Biden, a New Virus Dilemma: How to Handle a Looming Glut of Vaccine (yahoo.com)

*For Biden, a New Virus Dilemma: How to Handle a Looming Glut of Vaccine*

WASHINGTON — Biden administration officials are anticipating the supply of coronavirus vaccine to outstrip U.S. demand by mid-May if not sooner, and are grappling with what to do with looming surpluses when vaccine scarcity turns to glut.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 29, 2021)

injinji said:


> Birx did absolutely zero pushing back against the crappola sandwich Mr Trumpf was serving us with the exception of several shocked looks when he suggested injecting bleach and shoving UV lights up our asses. While Faici did try to be diplomatic at it, he always told the truth no matter what Trumpf had said.


Fixed.


----------



## printer (Mar 29, 2021)

*Redfield says Azar pressured him to revise COVID-19 data reports*
"The one time that was the most egregious was not only was I pressured by the secretary and his office and his lawyers, but as I was driving home, his lawyer and his chief of staff called and pressured me again for at least another hour," Redfield told Gupta on CNN's "Covid War: The Pandemic Doctors Speak Out."

"Even to the point of, like, accusing me of failing to make this change that would cost, you know, thousands of lives," he said.

"I finally had a moment in life where I said, you know, enough is enough,” Redfield added. “You know? If you want to fire me, fire me. I'm not changing the MMWR."








Redfield says Azar pressured him to revise COVID-19 data reports


Former Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) Director Robert Redfield said in an interview that aired Sunday that former Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar pressured him to re…




thehill.com


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 29, 2021)

This is all stuff we pretty much already knew.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 29, 2021)

Altering government documents sounds like a crime if you ask me.
And don't forget, Redfield believes AIDS is a punishment from god on gay people.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2021)

I added the iron on letters to my Covid shirt .


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My hair is getting a bit longer than I like it, but no more haircuts until I and the guy giving the hair cut are vaccinated. Vaccinating barbers, hairdressers and others is a no brainer if they wanna be open. . . . . . .


In case I haven't mentioned it, I'm tight with a buck. In the fall of 1983 when I was getting out of the Navy I paid 4 bucks for a haircut. Had no choice in the matter. Since then I have not paid for a single haircut. After a few times of Mamma cutting it, I've done it myself. Back when I was young and dumb, I could always tell when it needed cutting by 3 ladies telling me how good it looked. Since I'm old and married now, I just cut it on the changing of the seasons. So last week I did my spring cutting. Today I cut my wife's hair. Her first since the very beginning weeks of the pandemic. Not too bad if I do say so myself.

Before they died, I cut both Mamma's and Mother in Law's hair pretty regular. If I ever make it to hike the AT I'll be taking my scissors. When I get short on cash, I can always put out my shingle. Will cut hair for Mountain House.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Altering government documents sounds like a crime if you ask me.
> And don't forget, Redfield believes AIDS is a punishment from god on gay people.


That's the beauty of it.

They never asked anybody to "alter a document". They asked people to "modify their expressed opinions on national TV". You'll notice nobody ever published any of the documents stating false numbers. They were all "quoted" on it.

They think that resolves them of wrongdoing.


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2021)

printer said:


> *Cases of coronavirus variants spiking in Florida*
> The number of COVID-19 cases in Florida stemming from the virus's variants has more than doubled over the past two weeks, according to a report released Sunday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).
> 
> The new report shows Florida having a total of 2,330 variant cases — the highest in the country. On Thursday, 1,075 variant cases were reported. An additional 1,255 were included in Sunday's report, USA Today noted.
> ...


That's why I'm not going back to work full time. We are not going to open the building to inside events until July, but I got the word we are taking reservations for small groups in the screened in cookshed. I was asked to work Sunday and I told them no. Not sure if the event happened or not. I'm willing to work weeknights, as most of those events are small. Even after I get my 2nd shot, I'm not going to expose myself to big crowds.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2021)

*Let's talk about Birx, Fauci, Trump, and advising the former president....*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 29, 2021)

__





'I'm scared': top US official shares sense of 'doom' as Covid cases rise | Coronavirus | The Guardian


Dr Rochelle Walensky, the CDC director, notes new US cases are now at about 70,000 a day




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It ain't just in America that people are getting antsy, Canada and Europe have had reopening protests, though not to the extent in the USA, ditto for mask wearing, I see a lot of compliance around here. People have become numb to the danger and feel they are used to the situation, the trouble is with new variants the situation is changing.

Unless we get a serious move on and some supply it might be quite awhile until everybody here is covered, but I figure most of the vulnerable should be covered by summer. The main thing is death, hospitalizations and maiming are avoided by inoculating the elderly, middle aged and vulnerable first, when the hospitals fill, the society shuts down, appears to be how it works.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It ain't just in America that people are getting antsy, Canada and Europe have had reopening protests, though not to the extent in the USA, ditto for mask wearing, I see a lot of compliance around here. People have become numb to the danger and feel they are used to the situation, the trouble is with new variants the situation is changing.
> 
> Unless we get a serious move on and some supply it might be quite awhile until everybody here is covered, but I figure most of the vulnerable should be covered by summer. The main thing is death, hospitalizations and maiming are avoided by inoculating the elderly, middle aged and vulnerable first, when the hospitals fill, the society shuts down, appears to be how it works.


The ability to wait and delay gratification for greater gain is a mark of above average intelligence and a strong indicator of future success. The law of averages says that a whole lot of people aren't above average. So, we have to deal with at least half the population that can't wait even if they know the smarter action is to just wait it out. 

I mean, damn man, it could be all over in few weeks if people could follow good advice. But no, people are going out and breeding the next and worse variant.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2021)

Momentum is starting to build for accountability and reckoning. I think a lot of countries including Canada are going to have to nationalize pandemic public health responses, borders are national and that is the salient fact.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Olivia Troye Says There Should Be A Full Investigation Into Trump Admin. Covid Response*





Former White House coronavirus task force member Olivia Troye, former senator Claire McCaskill, and senior Washington correspondent for the Washington Post Philip Rucker react to former Trump officials revealing that the administration’s covid response was worse than previously known.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Momentum is starting to build for accountability and reckoning. I think a lot of countries including Canada are going to have to nationalize pandemic public health responses, borders are national and that is the salient fact.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Olivia Troye Says There Should Be A Full Investigation Into Trump Admin. Covid Response*
> 
> ...


So, Birx also said (in a different interview, I didn't watch this one) that she felt at the moment she could save lives if she could stay in her post. She is one of the country's foremost expert in virus epidemiology. It's hard for me to believe that her leaving would have done anything other than end with even more dead. The professional community has all but killed Birx's future for a career. For good reason -- the public will no longer be trust her, given what has happened. Birx is paying a price for being near a hand grenade when it went off. But I don't see how that makes her culpable. The responsibility for excessive deaths last year falls on Trump and his toadies.

But I can relate. I've been in a less lethal but every bit as difficult position, where our business was falling apart and our boss refused to accept the facts. My choice was to leave or stay and deal with a boss who would fire people for standing against some actions that were exactly the opposite of what we needed to do. I was the expert on the problem. If I left, it would have made recovery even more difficult and there was a good chance that thousands would lose their jobs. So I shut up when confronted by a boss who said and did the wrong things while I helped where I could in spite of him. Eventually, he was replaced and within a matter of weeks we had solutions in place. I'm glad I stuck it out along with others on the team who had to play politics when the real problem was technical.

If she had left, Trump would have replaced her with an incompetent boob while slapping gag orders on Birx. I fail to see how that would have made the situation better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So, Birx also said (in a different interview, I didn't watch this one) that she felt at the moment she could save lives if she could stay in her post. She is one of the country's foremost expert in virus epidemiology. It's hard for me to believe that her leaving would have done anything other than end with even more dead. The professional community has all but killed Birx's future for a career. For good reason -- the public will no longer be trust her, given what has happened. Birx if paying a price for being near a hand grenade when it went off. But I don't see how that makes her culpable. The responsibility for excessive deaths last year falls on Trump and his toadies.
> 
> But I can relate. I've been in a less lethal but every bit as difficult position, where our business was falling apart and our boss refused to accept the facts. My choice was to leave or stay and deal with a boss who would fire people for standing against some actions that were exactly the opposite of what we needed to do. I was the expert on the problem. If I left, it would have made recovery even more difficult and there was a good chance that thousands would lose their jobs. So I shut up when confronted by a boss who said and did the wrong things while I helped where I could in spite of him. Eventually, he was replaced and within a matter of weeks we had solutions in place. I'm glad I stuck it out along with others on the team who had to play politics when the real problem was technical.
> 
> If she had left, Trump would have replaced her with an incompetent boob while slapping gag orders on Birx. I fail to see how that would have made the situation better.


I agree, the blame should be focused on Trump, his cronies and henchmen, not on hapless and powerless professionals unused to dealing with extreme mendacity and malice. The difference between Fauci and Brix was Brix worked for the WH and Fauci was in a 10 year appointment and hard for Trump to fire. The FBI and DOJ, people used to dealing with criminals faired even worse than the scientists, the republican politicians were the biggest cowards of all.

The reckoning will fall on Trump, Pence, Kushner, Redfield and Azar along with others like Atlas and that Canadian asshole Alexander. As far as I'm concerned guilt is largely determined by intention and Brix's intentions were as good as Fauci's. I can understand her being dumb struck when Trump raved about bleach, I had to lift my jaw off the floor when I saw it too!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I agree, the blame should be focused on Trump, his cronies and henchmen, not on hapless and powerless professionals unused to dealing with extreme mendacity and malice. The difference between Fauci and Brix was Brix worked for the WH and Fauci was in a 10 year appointment and hard for Trump to fire. The FBI and DOJ, people used to dealing with criminals faired even worse than the scientists, the republican politicians were the biggest cowards of all.
> 
> The reckoning will fall on Trump, Pence, Kushner, Redfield and Azar along with others like Atlas and that Canadian asshole Alexander. As far as I'm concerned guilt is largely determined by intention and Brix's intentions were as good as Fauci's. I can understand her being dumb struck when Trump raved about bleach, I had to lift my jaw off the floor when I saw it too!











Trump lashes out at Fauci and Birx after CNN documentary


The former president released a fact-challenged statement criticizing the former advisers after they criticized his administration’s pandemic response.




www.politico.com





As President, Trump would have buried anybody who defied him over his baseless and political claims about the virus last year. Even a year later, 500,000 dead and his removal from office won't stop him from contradicting the facts.

*Trump lashes out at Fauci and Birx after CNN documentary*
The former president released a fact-challenged statement criticizing the former advisers after they criticized his administration’s pandemic response.

_Former President Donald Trump on Monday attacked Anthony Fauci and Deborah Birx, his administration’s top coronavirus advisers, in a highly personal — and at times inaccurate — statement released after the two criticized the administration for its response to the pandemic.

“Based on their interviews, I felt it was time to speak up about Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx, two self-promoters trying to reinvent history to cover for their bad instincts and faulty recommendations, which I fortunately almost always overturned,” Trump said. “They had bad policy decisions that would have left our country open to China and others, closed to reopening our economy, and years away from an approved vaccine — putting millions of lives at risk_

Even now, when all the facts are still coming to light Trump lays down a barrage of character assassination, lies, vitriol and threats against his own science advisors.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Trump lashes out at Fauci and Birx after CNN documentary
> 
> 
> The former president released a fact-challenged statement criticizing the former advisers after they criticized his administration’s pandemic response.
> ...


Fauci has secret service body guards for a reason, they were subject to Trump's stochastic terrorist threats, as well as employer pressure. Cross Trump and it wasn't just your job on the line, but you life and that of your family too, this too must be taken into account. Trump was a life long criminal who ran a criminal organization and a criminal presidency, he was at the center on many criminal conspiracies with all of his cronies, to work for him was to conspire with him.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2021)

Mutations could render current Covid vaccines ineffective in a year or less, epidemiologists warn


Mutations of the coronavirus could render current vaccines ineffective within a year, according to a survey of experts.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Mutations could render current Covid vaccines ineffective in a year or less, epidemiologists warn
> 
> 
> Mutations of the coronavirus could render current vaccines ineffective within a year, according to a survey of experts.
> ...


This is what keeps me up at night. By the time we can get a vaccine, it may be useless.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

Hopefully when Uncle Sam gets most of his people vaccinated we will get more in Canada, one good thing though as far as supply goes, over half of republican men say they won't get vaccinated, so more vaccine for those who want it! It's dangerous to society, but more dangerous to them.

So far in real world studies of vaccinated populations, it appears the vaccines are effective against most variants, a variant's ability to spread faster than others, determines who wins Darwin's race and predominates. We already have vaccines tweaked to deal with variants and are pulling ahead in this arms race scientifically, but still lagging where the rubber meets the road. I understand there is not as much of a regulatory delay in "tweaking" a vaccine to deal with variants, than to start from scratch.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'We Can Get There!': Stunning Pace Of U.S. Vaccinations Puts Pandemic's End In Sight*





Rachel Maddow reports on the astounding pace of vaccinations in the United States, and notes new research that shows that vaccines not only significantly protect against Covid symptoms but for the most part, actually block infection, which means they also prevent the spread of the virus.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2021)

Vertical climb on infections, looks like it's going to be a bigger wave than the last one.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2021)

tRUmptards are driving the high infection rates in Michigan. The hot spots are where they worship Stinky, low in vaccinations and high in refusing to wear masks. They scream "freedumb" while infecting their family and freinds and sending them to hospitals and the cemeteries. Stinky wanted covid to spread because minority death rates are much higher so he told his cult that it's a hoax to help in the spread. I think Darwin will play a role in solving the problem of Stinkys support, vaccinate believers in truth and science and natural selection will take care of the rest. The koolaid for Stinkys cult will be not getting vaccinated.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 30, 2021)

But we all suffer from their stupidity. The longer this disease transmits and mutates, the more chance of vaccines becoming useless.


----------



## smokinrav (Mar 30, 2021)

My mom and stepfather and grandfather(he got infected) who told me early on CV will go away with warm weather, it's a media hoax to bring down trump, CV is not as bad as the flu, infection rates were up because testing was up, and who stopped watching Fox because it was too liberal.....

Have all received both shots. Sigh.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2021)

Can you imagine trying to force tRUmptards to vaccinate, vaccinate the willing and nature will take care of the rest.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't like this and the people she needs to convince won't listen..it's got to go like this:

Because they signed a law against black people voting, God got pissed and sent you that storm..PS more on the way..oh wait! what just recently happened in Texas?..why are all the Southern states getting smited by God..double infected with virus?

God is furious and coming down on you!!!

don't believe me?

get your fvcking vaccine, put a mask on and you see things will change!!! 

i guarantee it.

does anyone happen to know what time of the year it is? coincidence..?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Can you imagine trying to force tRUmptards to vaccinate, vaccinate the willing and nature will take care of the rest.


just like 1918, but they didn't have a vaccine it was a struggle to get people to cover their mouth/nose. it was specifically known to be transmitted this way.

sadly, there are many selfish people in this world.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 30, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> My mom and stepfather and grandfather(he got infected) who told me early on CV will go away with warm weather, it's a media hoax to bring down trump, CV is not as bad as the flu, infection rates were up because testing was up, and who stopped watching Fox because it was too liberal.....
> 
> Have all received both shots. Sigh.


Glad for you GF made it,not all do.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i didn't like this and the people she needs to convince won't listen..it's got to go like this:
> 
> Because they signed a law against black people voting God got pissed and sent you that storm..PS more on the way..oh wait! what just recently happened in Texas?..why are all the Southern states getting smited by God?
> 
> ...


How much more FN ignorance and insanity do we have to witness in this Pandemic,we get lucky enough to get effective vaccines in record time and still manage to FK up as a country, I mean can we get on the same page over anything or is it too much to ask? How many diff. issues are there that make me rub my eyes thinking my focus is FKD, No masks, Covid hoax,QNon BS,and voter fraud WTF is up here? It's relatively easy to see CHEETOMAN was soinept and polarizing that record numbers of previously unmotivated voters would turn out to send him packing,Is THAT so hard to figure out?ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Can you imagine trying to force tRUmptards to vaccinate, vaccinate the willing and nature will take care of the rest.


Sure,but what about the doctors and nurses and related personnel that have to deal w/wave after wave.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Sure,but what about the doctors and nurses and related personnel that have to deal w/wave after wave.ccguns


These people have no grasp on reality, good luck trying to save them from themselves. I was out running errands yesterday and no masks on any employees at 3 small businesses I went to and I was the only customer wearing a mask. Vaccinate the willing and fuck these idiots.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2021)

Here's a quote from a tRUmptard, try reasoning with them.

"Are the vaccine passports going to be yellow, shaped like a star, and sewn on our clothes?"


----------



## waktoo (Mar 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> But we all suffer from their stupidity. *The longer this disease transmits and mutates, the more chance of vaccines becoming useless.*


THIS is what the scientifically illiterate do not understand...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376900032184586245


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> These people have no grasp on reality, good luck trying to save them from themselves. I was out running errands yesterday and no masks on any employees at 3 small businesses I went to and I was the only customer wearing a mask. Vaccinate the willing and fuck these idiots.


FUUUUUUNY, same thing happened to me at guess,A FN HYDRO STORE!ccguns


----------



## printer (Mar 30, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Sure,but what about the doctors and nurses and related personnel that have to deal w/wave after wave.ccguns


They are getting tired. We shut down for over a month and now have restrictions in place to try and keep things manageable. Sadly Ontario is looking bad. Sorry for the big graphic.


----------



## printer (Mar 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376900032184586245


This post below is really disgusting. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376698713582796804


----------



## mooray (Mar 30, 2021)

Jesus. If it were my last day on earth, I'd shoot the guy that kicked her, then the security guard, then the guy that closed the door.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2021)

printer said:


> This post below is really disgusting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376698713582796804


They have decent pics of the psycho so maybe they'll catch him.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 30, 2021)

printer said:


> They are getting tired. We shut down for over a month and now have restrictions in place to try and keep things manageable. Sadly Ontario is looking bad. Sorry for the big graphic.


A FN MT. Everest infection graphic,scary shit,lessons not being learned,people tired of restrictions I guess,ME pictures of IC units w/people practically suffocating is all I need to keep me straight.ccguns


----------



## printer (Mar 30, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> A FN MT. Everest infection graphic,scary shit,lessons not being learned,people tired of restrictions I guess,ME pictures of IC units w/people practically suffocating is all I need to keep me straight.ccguns


People here are doing pretty good so far, we would be much better but a lot of the increase is the new variant. It is time to get out the N-95's. I spent enough hours around ICU's that when this first started last year I beat the drum on protecting yourself and others.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 30, 2021)

Guys............just fucking wow.

Does anyone think about the security or whoever the fuck they were. They could be married with kids. Maybe thinking the sick fuck had a gun and if they went running out there they could have been shot dead. Anyone think of that before spouting off and getting these guys SHAME fucked for the rest of their lives. 

It's a quick choice, do I go out there or do I not go. He's already being a psycho and attacking this woman. He also reaches into his back near his waist. Not sure if he was fixing his shirt or making sure something there didn't fall out. 

But man oh man if that happened in front of me I don't know what I would have done. It would have had to be a split moments decision because if I went out there he never gets a second kick off. If I stay IN the building then I'm SCREAMING BLOODY MURDER for someone to call the cops that a woman is getting attacked outside.

That's what I really see wrong here. He stood there and WATCHED and did NOTHING while she was kicked over and over again. Then some fuckhead comes over and closes the door. Total fucking bullshit worth 20 finger smileys. He did nothing at all. That was the real problem here. Not they they went and played hero, but they did absolutely nothing. Fuck them. They deserve the shame and loss of job IMO


----------



## printer (Mar 30, 2021)

And you assume the critizism was about not stopping the guy. No, the major criticism was in closing the door on her.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2021)

Heads up Canada.










Mysterious brain disease 'cluster' under investigation in Canada


Symptoms of the mystery illness include memory loss and hallucinations.




www.livescience.com


----------



## smokinrav (Mar 30, 2021)

Hallucinations? Where do I sign up?


----------



## Sativied (Mar 30, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> It's a quick choice, do I go out there or do I not go. He's already being a psycho and attacking this woman.


You must be of the post Knight Rider generation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

Covid variants: Study shows promising immune response against variants (cnbc.com) 

*NIH study shows promising immune cell response against some Covid variants that could be good news for vaccines*

KEY POINTS

*A type of T-cell responsible for destroying cells infected with virus was able to recognize three Covid-19 variants in a small U.S. study, researchers said Tuesday.*
*It is a promising sign that the vaccines should still protect against new, emerging strains, the researchers from the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases said.*
*Further studies examining immune responses are still needed, they emphasized, including whether a booster shot would be effective against emerging variants.*
A type of T-cell responsible for destroying cells infected with virus was able to recognize three Covid-19 variants in a small U.S. study, a promising sign that the vaccines should still protect against new, emerging strains, researchers at the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases said Tuesday.
Researchers, led by NIAID staff scientist Andrew Redd, investigated whether T cells found in blood samples of patients who recovered from the original strain of the virus recognized B.1.1.7, the variant first detected in the U.K., B.1.351, originally found in South Africa, and P.1, first seen in Brazil. The NIAID is part of the National Institutes of Health, which published the study.

Each of the three variants scientists looked at included mutations in the so-called spike protein the virus uses to enter human cells. Mutations in this spike protein region could make it less recognizable to T cells and neutralizing antibodies, another important part of the immune response, following infection or vaccination, the researchers said.

In the study, which used blood samples from 30 recovered Covid-19 patients, the T cell responses “remained largely intact and could recognize virtually all mutations in the variants studied,” they said, adding that larger studies are still needed.

“The researchers note that their findings suggest that the T cell response in convalescent individuals, and most likely in vaccines, are largely not affected by the mutations found in these three variants, and should offer protection against emerging variants,” the U.S. agency wrote in a press release.

The study’s findings may offer some hope to public health officials as they race to vaccinate the U.S. and other parts of the world. New variants have been a concern for health officials, as studies have shown variants have the ability to reduce the effectiveness of current vaccines. White House chief medical advisor Dr. Anthony Fauci has pushed Americans to get vaccinated as quickly as possible before potentially more dangerous variants emerge.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

Joe is expanding pharmacy's involvement in vaccination efforts significantly and soon America will be up to 5 or 10 million doses a day, 37% of the country has had one dose or more of vaccine and one dose is 80% effective after a couple of weeks. Soon you will be up against the reluctant and the anti vaccers, but the results of the vaccine studies are helping to drive this number down. African Americans and other minorities are coming around to vaccination too and of course the rate goes up as the age increases. When it's no longer killing black people or the Trumpers get that impression, many of them will be lining up to get vaccinated too. Since they can't use the virus as a weapon anymore and will get hit harder by more contagious and virulent strains that will take them down at younger ages. The effect of vaccines is evidenced by the lack of vaccinated old people in the hospitals or even getting seriously ill, this is making an impression on many. The efficacy of the vaccines, provided there are no serious issues with variants should see older and middle aged people driving the economy again by summer, people will have the confidence to go out more, even with a mask on, but studies are showing this might not be required.

I figure when Joe gets Americans covered and has a reserve supply, Canada might get more too!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Heads up Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's Mad Cow making a return.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> that's Mad Cow making a return.


Or some other yet to be discovered form of brain rot, as medicine gets better more things are discovered, including diseases.


----------



## printer (Mar 30, 2021)

Local hospitalizations of the variants is running at 8%. And 25% of the hospitalized are in ICU. In other provinces younger people are getting it and hospital stays are longer. A third of the infections are now the new variant, they were barely on the radar before.

Vaccine age has dropped to 64. At the rate we are going it will be two weeks to make an appointment. I think I can hang out for another month. But it is getting hard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

printer said:


> Local hospitalizations of the variants is running at 8%. And 25% of the hospitalized are in ICU. In other provinces younger people are getting it and hospital stays are longer. A third of the infections are now the new variant, they were barely on the radar before.
> 
> Vaccine age has dropped to 64. At the rate we are going it will be two weeks to make an appointment. I think I can hang out for another month. But it is getting hard.


We need more vaccine supplies and are getting some, but I figure we need more ASAP and at the clip the Americans are going I think enough people will be covered to get some more. The Astra Zeneca vaccine has been discontinued for under 55, but there are plenty of people over that age who will want it. A single dose of the mRNA vaccines is 80% effective and I think we should go with that cause the supply situation is improving all the time and delayed second doses are even more effective according to research.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

From this data I'd say over 80% of American adults will get the vaccine by fall and the rest might get a new nasty variant of covid sooner than they think, covid gives immunity too. As the vaccine rolls out confidence grows, especially with the positive studies we've seen thus far. In a month or two vaccine supply should start outstripping demand in the US, with the addition of new vaccines and increased production of approved ones.

The hospitals filling with younger people with the new more virulent strains, might also make an impression on the younger and middle aged groups and increase the vaccination rate further.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Poll: 61% of Americans have been vaccinated or intend to be (yahoo.com)

*Poll: 61% of Americans have been vaccinated or intend to be*


----------



## HGCC (Mar 30, 2021)

Think the count is now at 6 of the inlaws having covid. The grandpa is in the hospital. Multiple people had to go over and make the grandma stay home as she was bound and determined to keep her weekly hair appointment. It's just so weird, they all work or worked in healthcare...but zero cognitive ability to follow basic reasonable health precautions. 

And again...dammit, this really warrants an I told you so but well, not a dick and hope they get better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Think the count is now at 6 of the inlaws having covid. The grandpa is in the hospital. Multiple people had to go over and make the grandma stay home as she was bound and determined to keep her weekly hair appointment. It's just so weird, they all work or worked in healthcare...but zero cognitive ability to follow basic reasonable health precautions.
> 
> And again...dammit, this really warrants an I told you so but well, not a dick and hope they get better.
> View attachment 4867109


If they caught it early there's a good chance they might get antibody treatment, especially if they are older, they pulled one antibody, but there are a few others that are effective against variants and there is a good supply. Trump would be in Hell now if it weren't for antibodies, but ya gotta catch it in time, Trump just got in under the wire, but it took a round or two out of the fucker.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 31, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/us-news-coronavirus-pandemic-coronavirus-vaccine-43b33e2b90ee8660c5a4d9d161331f9e



> Pfizer announced Wednesday that its COVID-19 vaccine is safe and strongly protective in kids as young as 12, a step toward possibly beginning shots in this age group before they head back to school in the fall.
> 
> Most COVID-19 vaccines being rolled out worldwide are for adults, who are at higher risk from the coronavirus. Pfizer’s vaccine is authorized for ages 16 and older. But vaccinating children of all ages will be critical to stopping the pandemic — and helping schools, at least the upper grades, start to look a little more normal after months of disruption.
> 
> ...


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 31, 2021)

Finally got my first shot yesterday.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 31, 2021)

printer said:


> People here are doing pretty good so far, we would be much better but a lot of the increase is the new variant. It is time to get out the N-95's. I spent enough hours around ICU's that when this first started last year I beat the drum on protecting yourself and others.


Hear ya,my man from the great white north,wish you and other Canadians I've met here could export your common sense SOUTH, the fractured response to Covid by Cheeto Adm.,Rep Governors,and all unmaskers,and antivacc. people has made US look very vulnerable to the world IMO.Guess I shouldn't be suprised thar commom sense didn't prevail though as previous 31/2 anarchic yrs. laid a great foundation for a CLUSTERFK to occur.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe is expanding pharmacy's involvement in vaccination efforts significantly and soon America will be up to 5 or 10 million doses a day, 37% of the country has had one dose or more of vaccine and one dose is 80% effective after a couple of weeks. Soon you will be up against the reluctant and the anti vaccers, but the results of the vaccine studies are helping to drive this number down. African Americans and other minorities are coming around to vaccination too and of course the rate goes up as the age increases. When it's no longer killing black people or the Trumpers get that impression, many of them will be lining up to get vaccinated too. Since they can't use the virus as a weapon anymore and will get hit harder by more contagious and virulent strains that will take them down at younger ages. The effect of vaccines is evidenced by the lack of vaccinated old people in the hospitals or even getting seriously ill, this is making an impression on many. The efficacy of the vaccines, provided there are no serious issues with variants should see older and middle aged people driving the economy again by summer, people will have the confidence to go out more, even with a mask on, but studies are showing this might not be required.
> 
> I figure when Joe gets Americans covered and has a reserve supply, Canada might get more too!


Absolutely have to hook up our friends up north,the longest peaceful border in the world,also a nice National Anthem, can I also interest you in some F35 fighter jets WILL SELL AT COST LOLccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 31, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Finally got my first shot yesterday.


Good for you Taco,my 2 Pfizer is this Sat, what did you get jabbed with, and do you have to convert any reluctant neighbors in Dixie.ccguns


----------



## printer (Mar 31, 2021)

*Top Trump adviser pursued his own COVID-19 medical supply deals, documents show*
In a memo dated March 1, 2020, former White House trade adviser Peter Navarro warned Trump of the urgent need to “MOVE IN TRUMP TIME" to "STAY AHEAD OF VIRUS CURVE.”

According to the memo, Navarro said there was "not enough movement" on key actions and urged the administration to invest in drug ingredients, especially those that could not be manufactured in the U.S., as well as rapid, handheld coronavirus tests.

Navarro criticized the speed of the administration's response and noted that he had been focusing on ensuring sufficient personal protective equipment and procuring accurate diagnostics ever since the first news of a viral outbreak in China.

"There is NO downside risk to taking swift actions as an insurance policy against what may be a very serious public health emergency. If the covid-19 crisis quickly recedes, the only thing we will have been guilty of is prudence,” Navarro wrote.

Navarro was rebuffed by Trump, who publicly said the U.S. should not be in the business of acquiring and sending supplies to states.

"The federal government is not supposed to be out there buying vast amounts of items and then shipping. You know, we’re not a shipping clerk," Trump said later that month.

But after being ignored, the documents from the committee show that Navarro and other White House officials pursued their own strategies, pushing federal agencies to issue noncompetitive contracts.

Navarro gave a $765 million loan to Eastman Kodak to produce ingredients for generic drugs, a $354 million contract for pharmaceutical ingredients to a new company called Phlow and a $96 million sole-source contract to the AirBoss Defense Group (ADG) for powered respirators and filters.








Top Trump adviser pursued his own COVID-19 medical supply deals, documents show


A top adviser to former President Trump pursued his own ad hoc strategy for procuring key medical supplies after the president and others in the administration ignored his warnings and failed to im…




thehill.com


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 31, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> what did you get jabbed with, and do you have to convert any reluctant neighbors in Dixie.


Pfizer.

And there's no converting them. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 31, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Pfizer.
> 
> And there's no converting them. You can't fix stupid.


Gotcha,your a man on a island in the peach state,Augusta coming up soon, I work at a private Golf Club also.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 31, 2021)

Researchers in Brazil have found a new coronavirus variant which is similar to the one first found in South Africa - Reuters


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 31, 2021)

Surfs up.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Guys............just fucking wow.
> 
> Does anyone think about the security or whoever the fuck they were. They could be married with kids. Maybe thinking the sick fuck had a gun and if they went running out there they could have been shot dead. Anyone think of that before spouting off and getting these guys SHAME fucked for the rest of their lives.
> 
> ...


They could have called 911 with no risk. If they are that scared, they need to get a new line of work. Them and the building management are shamed. It is something you do to yourself.


----------



## mooray (Mar 31, 2021)

He was a big dude, for sure. At the minimum you could yell something about the police and see if that gets him scurrying off. To close the door, probably because she was yelling for help, that's just when you're dead inside.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 31, 2021)

France is closing schools again.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Pfizer.
> 
> And there's no converting them. You can't fix stupid.


Good deal on getting your jab. I get my 2nd one two weeks from tomorrow.

Yea, the only political statements I make around my neck of the woods is mask wearing.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm rooting for the virus in this case.










Sarah Palin encourages mask wearing after revealing COVID-19 diagnosis


Former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin (R) says that she previously tested positive for coronavirus and is encouraging Americans to mask up in order to slow its spread.Palin, 57, confirmed her COVID-19 dia…




thehill.com


----------



## mooray (Mar 31, 2021)

Which one?


----------



## printer (Mar 31, 2021)

mooray said:


> Which one?


The nasty one?


----------



## mooray (Mar 31, 2021)

Hahaha we're still not any closer.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2021)

Wow J and J really screwed up. a couple workers at the Baltimore plant ruined 15 million doses! I was wondering what was going on with the roll out. What an unfortunate mistake.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 31, 2021)

Ontario is going into lockdown for a month.


----------



## printer (Mar 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow J and J really screwed up. a couple workers at the Baltimore plant ruined 15 million doses! I was wondering what was going on with the roll out. What an unfortunate mistake.


You are not suppose to pee in the vat unless it is beer you are making.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 31, 2021)

Sarah Palin is now part of the Deep State......








Sarah Palin Tests Positive for COVID


Sarah Palin has tested positive for COVID-19, and she's urging others to continue taking the pandemic seriously




people.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 31, 2021)

It's a nice change having someone that gives a shit running the country.










Coronavirus (COVID-19) Update: FDA Continues to Advance Over-the Counter and Other Screening Test Development


FDA Continues to Advance COVID-19 Test Development.




www.fda.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2021)

Human immune systems have been in the war for a very long time and perhaps have evolved ways of dealing with viral variants, since most viruses mutate.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your Immune System Evolves to Fight Coronavirus Variants - Scientific American 

*Your Immune System Evolves to Fight Coronavirus Variants*
Antibodies can change to counter new forms of the shape-shifting virus, research hints

A lot of worry has been triggered by discoveries that variants of the pandemic-causing coronavirus can be more infectious than the original. But now scientists are starting to find some signs of hope on the human side of this microbe-host interaction. By studying the blood of COVID survivors and people who have been vaccinated, immunologists are learning that some of our immune system cells—which remember past infections and react to them—might have their own abilities to change, countering mutations in the virus. What this means, scientists think, is that the immune system might have evolved its own way of dealing with variants.

“Essentially, the immune system is trying to get ahead of the virus,” says Michel Nussenzweig, an immunologist at the Rockefeller University, who conducted some recent studies that tracked this phenomenon. The emerging idea is that the body maintains reserve armies of antibody-producing cells in addition to the original cells that responded to the initial invasion by SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID. Over time some reserve cells mutate and produce antibodies that are better able to recognize new viral versions. “It’s really elegant mechanism that that we’ve evolved, basically, to be able to handle things like variants,” says Marion Pepper, an immunologist at the University of Washington, who was not involved in Nussenzweig’s research. Whether there are enough of these cells, and their antibodies, to confer protection against a shape-shifting SARS-CoV-2 is still being figured out.

Last April, when the pandemic was reaching its first peak in New York City, Nussenzweig and his colleagues sprang into action and began collecting the blood of COVID survivors. There were disturbing early reports of reinfection and waning antibodies, and the scientists wanted to understand how long the immune system could sustain its ability to respond to the novel threat. They took blood samples from people who had been hit by SARS-CoV-2 one month after the infection and then again six months later. What the scientists found was somewhat encouraging. Blood collected at the later date did have lower levels of circulating antibodies, but that made sense because the infection had cleared. And levels of the cells that make antibodies, called memory B cells, remained constant or even increased in some people over time. After an infection, these cells hang around in the body’s lymph nodes and maintain the ability to recognize the virus. If a person gets infected a second time, memory B cells activate, quickly produce antibodies and block the virus from creating a second serious infection.

In a follow-up test, the Rockefeller scientists cloned these reserve B cells and tested their antibodies against a version of SARS-CoV-2 designed to look like one of the new variants. (The experimental virus lacked the ability to replicate, which made it safer to use in the lab.) This virus had been genetically engineered to have specific mutations in its spike protein, the part of the coronavirus that attaches to human cells. The mutations mimicked a few of the ones currently found in the variants of concern. When researchers tested the reserve cells against this mutated virus, they saw some cells produced antibodies that glommed on to the mutated spike proteins—even though these spikes were different than those on the original virus. What this means is that the antibodies had changed over time to recognize different viral features. The research was published in _Nature_ in January. “What the paper shows us is that, in fact, the immune response is evolving—that there’s some dynamic changes over this period of time,” Nussenzweig says.
*more...*


----------



## Sativied (Apr 1, 2021)

Moderna and Pfizer COVID-19 vaccines may reduce coronavirus transmission


The mRNA vaccines are about 90 percent effective at blocking coronavirus infection, which could lead to reduced transmission, real-world data suggest.




www.sciencenews.org





_“Vaccines against COVID-19 are about 90 percent effective at blocking coronavirus infections, real-world studies of health care workers, firefighters, police, teachers and other essential workers suggest.”_


----------



## Sativied (Apr 1, 2021)

Ongoing trial shows Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine remains highly effective after six months


The ongoing Phase 3 clinical trial of Pfizer/BioNTech's coronavirus vaccine confirms its protection lasts at least six months after the second dose, the companies said Thursday. The trial continues and protection is expected to last longer than six months.




edition.cnn.com





Hopefully it’ll turn out to be at least a year in most cases. I’m suffering from travel withdrawal. Must be nice to live in a country where you can drive for more than 2 hours before ending up abroad or in the ocean.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2021)

printer said:


> You are not suppose to pee in the vat unless it is beer you are making.


That’s why I never drink Canadian.


----------



## Yande (Apr 1, 2021)

I hear you Sativied.. Here in Australia, we have been just lucky. Nothing to do with Gov't management, (for they couldn't organise a chook raffle on a Friday night) more so, living on an island, albeit a F***ing big one. As for travel, this 7th Gen Australian is missing my annual trip to China, where I can live like the rich and famous on my beer budget. Never a popular statement, but I miss China, and if anyone thinks otherwise, well, you ain't been there, and just go believing what the MSM tells ya!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2021)

Communist China is def not in my bucket list no one could convince me otherwise.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 1, 2021)

I've seen numbers quoted like 20% or more end up with long covid, the UK is admitting that over a million people have long covid. 










Almost third of UK Covid hospital patients readmitted within four months


BMJ analysis of 48,000 records also finds one in eight patients die within four months of discharge




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I've seen numbers quoted like 20% or more end up with long covid, the UK is admitting that over a million people have long covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s terrible! I fell so bad for them. The suicide rate must be high.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 1, 2021)

Yande said:


> I hear you Sativied.. Here in Australia, we have been just lucky. Nothing to do with Gov't management, (for they couldn't organise a chook raffle on a Friday night) more so, living on an island, albeit a F***ing big one. As for travel, this 7th Gen Australian is missing my annual trip to China, where I can live like the rich and famous on my beer budget. Never a popular statement, but I miss China, and if anyone thinks otherwise, well, you ain't been there, and just go believing what the MSM tells ya!


You just made my travel withdrawal worse by mentioning Australia. I want to go back so badly, plan is next winter (your summer...) but not counting on it yet. Living on a island helps but you ozzies have more solidarity towards each other too. As soon as people here in NL figured out 90% of people on IC are either fat or immigrant they stopped caring.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2021)

Sativied said:


> You just made my travel withdrawal worse by mentioning Australia. I want to go back so badly, plan is next winter (your summer...) but not counting on it yet. Living on a island helps but you ozzies have more solidarity towards each other too. As soon as people here in NL figured out 90% of people on IC are either fat or immigrant they stopped caring.


My Aunt lives in Amsterdam and she is fat and rich.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My Aunt lives in Amsterdam and she is fat and rich.


Then she should be even more careful than others.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I've seen numbers quoted like 20% or more end up with long covid, the UK is admitting that over a million people have long covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This worries me. 

What if the longer you carry it, the more it mutates and the stronger it gets?

It's a scary thought.


----------



## Yande (Apr 1, 2021)

Sativied said:


> You just made my travel withdrawal worse by mentioning Australia.


I spent 2 bizarre weeks in NL. Started out we flew from Sydney to Japan, and than I ask then g/f, how to get to Amsterdam from Japan. USSR was a thing then. Next stop Anchorage Alaska, then over the North Pole on a beautiful clear sunny "night" and into Schipol. Flying Japan airlines, I drank a bottle of Sake between Alaska and Amsterdam. Picked up at airport and a few dutch joints later, 2 weeks had passed, I was in love and on a train to Southern Germany with a yummy foreign student I met. Ended up in Istanbul! That's not half of it. The Humaniversity at Egmond aan Zee, now that was a trip.


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> This worries me.
> 
> What if the longer you carry it, the more it mutates and the stronger it gets?
> 
> It's a scary thought.


That is what bugged me about the people I tried to convince about taking it seriously. First they did not seem to understand exponential growth. The saying that it has a 99.98% survival rate, then it will mutate to a less harmful form, then if people get it it will not reinfect them. All bassed off of the Tooth Fairy. (sorry Tooth Fairy)


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2021)

this is why Schuylaar would rather stay home and wait until a year or so. i'm too sensitive and anything can happen. they said no one has died from vaccine but there was that doctor with thrombocytopenia who bled out. if you have any kind of low platelet situation?








Officials Investigate Physician's Death After COVID Vaccination


Onset of rare blood disorder should not be interpreted as causal, experts say




www.medpagetoday.com





i'm not saying don't get a vaccine..everyone who wants one should be able to get one- they called me again YESTERDAY to remind me. first challenge must be met everyone who wants one; gets one because i'm boycotting but i already know there's a possibility with my medical history that i've become sensitive to vaccine and medications- Shingrex was a nightmare 1st shot of 2. Another medication gave me 'death rash' a few short weeks ago. 

You must be the ultimate decision maker of YOU.









Botched J&J Vax Batch; More Pfizer Efficacy Boasts; New OTC Tests OK'd


A daily roundup of news on COVID-19 and the rest of medicine




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2021)

Yande said:


> I spent 2 bizarre weeks in NL. Started out we flew from Sydney to Japan, and than I ask then g/f, how to get to Amsterdam from Japan. USSR was a thing then. Next stop Anchorage Alaska, then over the North Pole on a beautiful clear sunny "night" and into Schipol. Flying Japan airlines, I drank a bottle of Sake between Alaska and Amsterdam. Picked up at airport and a few dutch joints later, 2 weeks had passed, I was in love and on a train to Southern Germany with a yummy foreign student I met. Ended up in Istanbul! That's not half of it. The Humaniversity at Egmond aan Zee, now that was a trip.


no question about, it was the sake..that shit's right up there with tequila.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 1, 2021)

Long covid has been my main concern since early on, the media seemed to ignore these reports for the most part until recently. The media seemed to go with the assumption that if it didn't kill you, you would recover and you would be immune to it after. Anyone that closely followed covid coverage from around the world from early on could see the flashing red lights and hear the sirens warning that this thing was not like the flu and that recovery and immunity was not a given. Seems like every time I saw a scientist sound a alarm early on they were marginalized as over reacting or fear mongering. I think many governments pressured scientists to not scare the public with their concerns unless they had absolute proof. This left the anti vaccine and hoax psychos with the loudest voices in the media and led to our current situation of denial among so many. At best this will be with us for years and vaccines and other treatments will lessen the death and chronic illness. At worse this thing will continue to mutate and become more deadly and infectious and immunity will be short lived. They need to get serious about travel and mandate serious quarantine for anyone crossing borders. Unless they come up with some huge breakthrough in treatment or prevention things are still going downhill.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2021)

I think the covid maiming issue will become more prominent in the media when people are vaccinated and the pandemic is brought under limited control in industrialized nations. As for now the focus is on vaccine roll out, cause folks need some good news too and Joe is providing it.

When we talk about long haulers the vast majority of them have damage from the infection and this is spectral, ranging from the barely perceptible to the life altering, many are re admitted to hospital, but the virus is cleared. The second bunch of long haulers are more insidious and dangerous, these are people who never fully clear the virus and become variant factories, it is suspected many variants originate there. Hopefully antiviral treatments and vaccines will help there too. The other source of variants will be the global unvaccinated population, which is why it must be a global effort and perhaps include some domestic animals too, but this virus is probably in wild primate species as well by now.

I figure in America most adults who want it or are required to have a vaccine should be covered by the end of June. 37 -40% of the US adult population have had at least one shot and most of the elderly, the impact on hospitalization demographics lately is making an impression, they are younger and unvaccinated.

This will be an issue moving forward, but apparently tweaking an existing vaccine is a lot quicker process than starting from scratch, perhaps boosters will be required. Also there are new therapeutics coming online, antivirals and newer more effective antibodies that are not affected by variants much if at all. We have several vaccines in less than than year that are in the 90% efficacy range and several antibody treatments, that is astounding in of itself.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 1, 2021)

Even some countries that have been very aggressive in vaccinating are reporting record numbers of new infections.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Even some countries that have been very aggressive in vaccinating are reporting record numbers of new infections.


Only a few countries like Israel and now America have vaccination rates that can prove this, there may be vulnerable people with impaired immune systems showing up. The big numbers are starting to come in, in America as the vaccine roll out continues, there are thousands of studies underway covering every aspect of this disease and I'm sure a few hundred are looking at variant resistance. Often when they design a vaccine or treatment these days, they use a two pronged or multi pronged approach to "trap" the virus evolutionarily and block multiple reproductive paths at once.

The progress we've seen is a result of knowledge and understanding, drugs and even antibodies are "targeted" and existing drugs that might be of use are scanned by AI and candidates selected. Scientists understand how viruses work and and how this one does in particular and use a systematic approach to destroying it. We've only been in this fight with covid for a year and science has gotten a much better handle on the situation and has geared up for battle, research and studies are ongoing and there is much to be optimistic about.

Pandemics will receive as much priority and attention as the military moving forward and not just in America either, lot's of lessons have been learned. This cost America trillions, over 500,000 dead and millions maimed, not many wars damaged America as much.

Trump did the most the most damage though, even before the pandemic he disbanded the pandemic response team and threw the pandemic planning manual in the garbage, while he lied his head off and did everything he could to implead progress in the fight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2021)

Ya know, someone is gonna have a hard look at the 600,000 or 700,000 deaths covid will have caused in America when the count is in. They will try to figure out how many would have voted for the republicans and how many would have voted democrat, I wonder what the ratio would be, since many of the victims are elderly and middle aged and they lean republican. Also moving forward with new more virulent variants and a majority of republican men refusing to wear masks, saying they won't get vaccinated and new variants taking them down at younger ages.
2:1
2:3
4:3
More republican than democrat victims?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2021)

Keep yer fingers crossed on the new variants that might pop up, I suspect this might be true for all the approved vaccines, certainly Moderna's mRNA vaccine. This is prevention folks and that is important for getting back to normal, it will mean 90% of vaccinated people won't get it or spread it and will act as a barrier between those who do and the vulnerable, it means vaccines will stop this thing and it's current crop of known variants. Even those vaccinated who end up with a case (9%), it's a milder illness and likely non fatal.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 shot 91% effective in updated data, protective against South African variant | Reuters

*Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 shot 91% effective in updated data, protective against South African variant*

(Reuters) - Pfizer Inc and BioNTech said on Thursday their vaccine is around 91% effective at preventing COVID-19, citing updated trial data that included participants inoculated for up to six months.

The shot also showed early signs of preventing disease in a small subset of study volunteers in South Africa, where a concerning new variant called B.1.351 is circulating.

Although lower than the stunning 95% efficacy result reported from its 44,000-person clinical trial in November, overall efficacy of 91.3% shows the vaccine to be a powerful tool against an evolving virus. The virus now has more transmissible forms and those that have been shown to evade antibody protection in lab studies and real-world clinical trials.

“These data reinforce our view that we have some really potent vaccines,” said Danny Altmann, a professor of immunology at Britain’s Imperial College London, who was not involved in the Pfizer trial.
*more...*


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow J and J really screwed up. a couple workers at the Baltimore plant ruined 15 million doses! I was wondering what was going on with the roll out. What an unfortunate mistake.


But it is reassuring that they found the mistake and shitcanned those doses. If everything was 100% right all the time, that would worry me more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2021)

*Why You Can Be Forced To Get The Covid Vaccine*





A large portion of the U.S. population still doesn’t want to get the new Covid vaccine, but they might not have a choice. Powers at the federal and state level, not to mention the legal rights granted to employers under U.S. labor law, may make it impossible for Americans to escape inoculation against the coronavirus.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya know, someone is gonna have a hard look at the 600,000 or 700,000 deaths covid will have caused in America when the count is in. They will try to figure out how many would have voted for the republicans and how many would have voted democrat, I wonder what the ratio would be, since many of the victims are elderly and middle aged and they lean republican. Also moving forward with new more virulent variants and a majority of republican men refusing to wear masks, saying they won't get vaccinated and new variants taking them down at younger ages.
> 2:1
> 2:3
> 4:3
> More republican than democrat victims?


Where do I lay down my bet?

I put the under/over at 1.5 Republicans to Democrats. The ratio is affected by unequal size of each group. Just saying, there are more Democrats and that will drive the ratio down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Where do I lay down my bet?
> 
> I put the under/over at 1.5 Republicans to Democrats. The ratio is affected by unequal size of each group. Just saying, there are more Democrats and that will drive the ratio down.


Ok per capita ratio...


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2021)

The GOP has no problem with killing children, they pushed hard to open the schools here.










COVID-19 cases spike in Michigan, fueled by infections among kids


Children under 10 years old had the biggest increase in cases, followed closely by those ages 10 to 19.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The GOP has no problem with killing children


Unless they're in cellular form. Then of course they're dead set against it.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Where do I lay down my bet?
> 
> I put the under/over at 1.5 Republicans to Democrats. The ratio is affected by unequal size of each group. Just saying, there are more Democrats and that will drive the ratio down.


There are a higher % of black and brown folks dying from covid. On average they tend to trend more to the Blue team. But there were a lot of really old folks dying in nursing homes. More white folks there, and prime GOP base material, but do we know how many of them were still voting? I'm sure both sides have teams working out the numbers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> There are a higher % of black and brown folks dying from covid. On average they tend to trend more to the Blue team. But there were a lot of really old folks dying in nursing homes. More white folks there, and prime GOP base material, but do we know how many of them were still voting? I'm sure both sides have teams working out the numbers.


The best anybody can do is an estimate, ya can't poll the dead! With vaccine roll out, new more virulent variants and republican men not wearing masks, engaging in risky behavior and half refusing the vaccine, I would expect the ratio to change. I figure about an 80% uptake in adults by fall and guess who a big part of the 20% unvaccinated will be. Fortunately for them, over time their risk will decrease as more people around them are protected and break the chain of contagion. The new vaccines apparently prevent covid too and that is very important for controlling the spread.

Anyway ya cut it I figure this will take down more republicans than democrats before it's over, the covid experience and the response to it might even make some independents or even democrats among them. Donald did an extraordinarily bad job and Joe an excellent one so far, the contrast in competence is stark.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> . . . . . . . . . . Donald did an extraordinarily bad job and Joe an excellent one so far, the contrast in competence is stark.


The one thing the USA was number 1 in was covid deaths, and President Joe Rob had to screw it up. Now Brazil had taken our spot away from us.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2021)

A QAnon-Curious Mom Helped Lead Michigan Back to COVID Hell


Michigan is dealing with coronavirus variants and right-wing restaurateurs. It’s also dealing with a very specific kind of rebel.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2021)

Michigan is now the worst covid hot spot in the country.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4869381


how do you spell relief?

v a c c i n e


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> how do you spell relief?
> 
> v a c c i n e


got my 2nd Pfizer shot today....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2021)

*U.S. Maintains Robust, Record Breaking Covid Vaccination Rate*





Ali Velshi reports that the U.S. administered a record four million Covid vaccine doses in a single day as the Biden administration continues to push to get ahead of new mutations of the virus.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 3, 2021)

From record deaths to record vaccinations. Yet some people still can’t tell the difference between Trump and Biden.

Situation still bad in NL, though curve seems to go down a bit now 1/6th of the population is vaccinated. That’s only 2.7mil doses. We have almost a million more in stock... stupid, it’s mostly a reserve for the second shot. As if there won’t be any new vaccines delivered by the time people need that second shot. We’re also giving away nearly 200k doses ‘extra’ to some eastern europea countries cause they suck even more at handling covid. Out of “solidarity“. As if we’re not already paying for the vaccines and stimulus measures in the EU. I’m all for helping other countries but to me it’s like oxygen masks in a crashing airplane, always put on your own first. Still in dutch variant of lockdown (not sure they understand the meaning of the word....), still evening curfew (starts at 22:00 so meh). NL was one of the first to make deals with vaccine developers, handed over the contract to EU so they could divide it per country based on population, and now we’re giving away vaccines on top of that.  Hey but if you’re ship gets stuck who you’re gonna call  

EU was supposed to be merely a monetary and economic union but well, can’t blame the UK for leaving.









Covid: Europe's vaccine rollout 'unacceptably slow' - WHO


The WHO says the situation in the wider Europe region is more worrying than it has been in several months.



www.bbc.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2021)

So the this rumor looks true.










Some Covid-19 long haulers say vaccines may be relieving their symptoms. Researchers are looking into it | CNN


Doctors have struggled to find answers to treat Covid long haulers, some sick more than a year. Now a portion of them report they're finding relief for debilitating fatigue and brain fog after getting vaccinated.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Unless they're in cellular form. Then of course they're dead set against it.


Never could figure out the swiss cheese position of Reps. Pro life (some even against abortion for rape pregnancies) but talk about baby machines,welfare,etc so let me conclude your against abortion and against virtually any assistance for struggling families w/children or single mothersw/multiple children. Isn't that a sado-masochist position that basically says your poor and pregnant and can't afford more children but you have to have the child and struggle evenmore cause life is precious but not so precious to be given more help, so have the child so we can mock and stereotype you even more for our amusement, is this it or is it me?ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

Sativied said:


> From record deaths to record vaccinations. Yet some people still can’t tell the difference between Trump and Biden.
> 
> Situation still bad in NL, though curve seems to go down a bit now 1/6th of the population is vaccinated. That’s only 2.7mil doses. We have almost a million more in stock... stupid, it’s mostly a reserve for the second shot. As if there won’t be any new vaccines delivered by the time people need that second shot. We’re also giving away nearly 200k doses ‘extra’ to some eastern europea countries cause they suck even more at handling covid. Out of “solidarity“. As if we’re not already paying for the vaccines and stimulus measures in the EU. I’m all for helping other countries but to me it’s like oxygen masks in a crashing airplane, always put on your own first. Still in dutch variant of lockdown (not sure they understand the meaning of the word....), still evening curfew (starts at 22:00 so meh). NL was one of the first to make deals with vaccine developers, handed over the contract to EU so they could divide it per country based on population, and now we’re giving away vaccines on top of that.  Hey but if you’re ship gets stuck who you’re gonna call
> 
> ...


And don't forget those tulips we all need at EASTER time, probably should just jab more unvaccinated Dutch w/Pfizer as stats have now shown 1st shot at least 80% protection after 2-3 wks.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> And don't forget those tulips we all need at EASTER time, probably should just jab more unvaccinated Dutch w/Pfizer as stats have now shown 1st shot at least 80% protection after 2-3 wks.ccguns


My 2nd Pfizer is hrs. away ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2021)

He Joe, we could use some extra up north and if you don't want it...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Global tally of COVID cases edges closer to 130 million, as Fauci says U.S. may not need AstraZeneca vaccine - MarketWatch 

*Global tally of COVID cases edges closer to 130 million, as Fauci says U.S. may not need AstraZeneca vaccine*

*FDA says Moderna will add new doses to each vial, bolstering vaccine drive*

The global tally of confirmed cases of the coronavirus-borne illness COVID-19 edged closer to 130 million on Friday, with the U.S. accounting for about a quarter of that total, with 30.5 million, as positive vaccine news weighed against a continued rise in case numbers.

Dr. Anthony Fauci, head of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and President Joe Biden’s top medical adviser, said AstraZeneca PLC’s COVID-19 vaccine, which has been plagued by problems during its rollout, may not even be needed in the U.S.

In an interview with Reuters, Fauci said that even if AstraZeneca’s AZN AZN vaccine wins U.S. regulatory authorization, the country may have enough vaccine doses already secured to take care of the entire U.S. population, including possible boosters.

The U.S. has already granted emergency-use authorization to three vaccines: one developed by Pfizer Inc. PFE and German partner BioNTech SE BNTX 22UA , one developed by Moderna Inc. MRNA , and one from Johnson & Johnson JNJ . It has secured contracts for hundreds of millions of doses. Novavax NVAX , which last year signed a $1.6 billion contract with the U.S. government as part of Operation Warp Speed, is hoping to get emergency-use authorization for its vaccine from the Food and Drug Administration by May.

“If you look at the numbers [of doses] that we’re going to be getting, the amount that you can get from J&J, from Novavax, from Moderna if we contract for more, it is likely that we can handle any boost that we need, but I can’t say definitely for sure,” Fauci said.

Separately, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration said it has authorized two changes to Moderna’s vaccine that will produce more doses from each vial, the Associated Press reported, further bolstering the U.S. vaccine drive.

The agency OK’d new vials that can contain up to 15 doses each, compared with the original Moderna vials designed to hold 10 doses. Additionally, regulators said providers can safely extract up to 11 doses from the original 10-dose vials. Those changes will be added to instructions for healthcare workers.

The FDA has also authorized the Moderna vaccine to be kept at room-temperature conditions for 24 hours after being removed from refrigeration, up from a previous 12 hours. A punctured vial can be used for up to 12 hours, an increase from the previous 6 hours. The new guidelines have been updated in the company’s emergency-use authorization, and Moderna plans to start shipping the new 15-dose vials in the coming weeks.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s vaccine tracker is showing that as of 6 a.m. on Thursday, 200.5 million doses had been delivered to states; 153.6 million doses had been administered; and 99.6 million people had received at least one dose, equal to 30% of the population.

A full 56 million people are fully vaccinated, equal to 16.9% of the population. In the 65 years–and–older group, 28.5 million people are fully vaccinated, equal to 52% of that population.
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2021)

14 players for the Canucks have the Brazil variant and some of them are very ill.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 14 players for the Canucks have the Brazil variant and some of them are very ill.


Who gives a fuck? They are a bunch of dumb hockey players who make millions of dollars running around chasing a puck .


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2021)

Someone is having a bad day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 14 players for the Canucks have the Brazil variant and some of them are very ill.


We gotta double down on masks and distancing until vaccinated, here in Canada that's a long time coming so far. We will soon see how the vaccines do against the Brazil variant. It looks like ya can't buy yer way to a vaccine, cause they would have got one. I figure many wealthy and connected as well as the sleazoids have jumped the line in the states though.

This fucking thing is coming down to a race between the new variants and the vaccines. Thank Jesus ya got Joe, if Trump was still running the show the country would have come apart at the seams and the vaccine rollout would be a disaster.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Long covid has been my main concern since early on, the media seemed to ignore these reports for the most part until recently. The media seemed to go with the assumption that if it didn't kill you, you would recover and you would be immune to it after. Anyone that closely followed covid coverage from around the world from early on could see the flashing red lights and hear the sirens warning that this thing was not like the flu and that recovery and immunity was not a given. Seems like every time I saw a scientist sound a alarm early on they were marginalized as over reacting or fear mongering. I think many governments pressured scientists to not scare the public with their concerns unless they had absolute proof. This left the anti vaccine and hoax psychos with the loudest voices in the media and led to our current situation of denial among so many. At best this will be with us for years and vaccines and other treatments will lessen the death and chronic illness. At worse this thing will continue to mutate and become more deadly and infectious and immunity will be short lived. They need to get serious about travel and mandate serious quarantine for anyone crossing borders. Unless they come up with some huge breakthrough in treatment or prevention things are still going downhill.


citizens are dropping the mask and our state is back to 50%- but wearing a mask? a weird reversal of citizen peer pressure.

this Genie's not going back in the back in the bottle and we have one person to thank for American participation.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 3, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Unless they're in cellular form. Then of course they're dead set against it.


if they're in cellular form is a business still a person?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Long covid has been my main concern since early on, the media seemed to ignore these reports for the most part until recently. The media seemed to go with the assumption that if it didn't kill you, you would recover and you would be immune to it after. Anyone that closely followed covid coverage from around the world from early on could see the flashing red lights and hear the sirens warning that this thing was not like the flu and that recovery and immunity was not a given. Seems like every time I saw a scientist sound a alarm early on they were marginalized as over reacting or fear mongering. I think many governments pressured scientists to not scare the public with their concerns unless they had absolute proof. This left the anti vaccine and hoax psychos with the loudest voices in the media and led to our current situation of denial among so many. At best this will be with us for years and vaccines and other treatments will lessen the death and chronic illness. At worse this thing will continue to mutate and become more deadly and infectious and immunity will be short lived. They need to get serious about travel and mandate serious quarantine for anyone crossing borders. Unless they come up with some huge breakthrough in treatment or prevention things are still going downhill.


unlike flu, this is circulatory and since it's found in the brain it crosses blood brain barrier- bad. in the beginning he said it was like a slightly worse flu while lying the whole time. if the stupid bitches out there don't want to wear a mask or get vaccinated? when do we get to bring suit against Trump? US Capitol Police just did for putting them in danger above and beyond. that's exactly what this fucker did. he put us in danger above and beyond. Biden's going to be paying us for a while.

Long Covid should qualify for free medical..this was Tuskeegee en masse.


----------



## conservative (Apr 3, 2021)

It seems simple enough. You will get universal income soon. It won't be enough though. Frankly, it would never be enough.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2021)

Another good reason to keep on going and ramping up vaccine production, a lot of people from Mexico enter the US one way or another, even if the border is closed.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A Mexican tragedy: country's crippling Covid crisis comes into sharp focus (yahoo.com)

*A Mexican tragedy: country's crippling Covid crisis comes into sharp focus*

"Mexico’s Covid crisis has made fewer international headlines than the catastrophes in the US and Brazil, where almost 900,000 people have died, accounting for about a third of the global total, and the reckless responses of rightwing populists Donald Trump and Jair Bolsonaro have been condemned. Bolsonaro’s anti-scientific handling of a disease he calls a “bit of a cold” and the spread of a more infectious variant linked to the Amazon has earned his nation particular infamy on the world stage.

But the revelation this week that Mexico’s death toll was far higher than previously reported suggests a calamity of similar proportions has played out under its leader, the populist Andrés Manuel López Obrador. Last weekend Mexican officials discreetly acknowledged more than 294,000 Covid deaths – just shy of Brazil’s official death toll which was then 310,000. Brazil has a much larger population, with 212 million inhabitants compared with Mexico’s 126 million".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2021)

*B.C. CEO says life-saving COVID-19 treatment is 'sitting on the shelf'*





The CEO of a Vancouver-based biotech firm says the company's coronavirus antibody treatment could be saving lives, but is sitting in storage. Canada purchased 26,000 doses of the treatment last year.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 14 players for the Canucks have the Brazil variant and some of them are very ill.


I was just reading some post from a Canadian on my forum talking about that. Ontario had 3000 new cases on Saturday and a good many are that Brazilian variant.

That thing is dynamite.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 4, 2021)

2nd Pfizer 18 hrs. ago, can't say I'm FKD(nochills,headache,body aches,or fever) but I certainly don't feel much MOJO either.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2021)

conservative said:


> It seems simple enough. You will get universal income soon. It won't be enough though. Frankly, it would never be enough.


that would depend on what it's meant to cover.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I was just reading some post from a Canadian on my forum talking about that. Ontario had 3000 new cases on Saturday and a good many are that Brazilian variant.
> 
> That thing is dynamite.


they have a major airport and welcome diversity from other countries. you have a forum? where would this be located?


----------



## printer (Apr 4, 2021)

*Variants are driving rise in younger, sicker patients needing specialized care to receive oxygen: doctors*
A disturbing trend is gaining ground in Ontario — more COVID-19 patients in the ICU who are younger and sicker than before, with the new variants blamed for these infections. 

“Our ICU is already full today,” he said. “As are most of the ICU around the GTA. I think we're all quite concerned about what's going to happen in the next few weeks.” 

“Now it's this wall of people who are all in their 30s,” she said. “It's not a novelty anymore.”
She wants the public to know that, “Yes, this is a young person’s illness too.”
Most worrisome is that these younger patients are becoming very sick fast.
“Seems that variants of concern are now the dominant COVID-19 that's circulating in Ontario,” Ferguson said.

Because the variants are much more transmissible, “more patients and people who will get infected with variants are more likely to have severe disease,” he explained, “progressing much more quickly from being well [to] being extremely sick, over the course of just a few days.”








Variants are driving rise in younger, sicker patients needing specialized care to receive oxygen: doctors


Coronavirus variants are believed to be behind an increase in younger and sicker COVID-19 patients in the ICU, who are in need of specialized care only available at a handful of hospitals.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 4, 2021)

printer said:


> *Variants are driving rise in younger, sicker patients needing specialized care to receive oxygen: doctors*
> A disturbing trend is gaining ground in Ontario — more COVID-19 patients in the ICU who are younger and sicker than before, with the new variants blamed for these infections.
> 
> “Our ICU is already full today,” he said. “As are most of the ICU around the GTA. I think we're all quite concerned about what's going to happen in the next few weeks.”
> ...


More scary shit indeed,I remember earlier in this Pandemic that epidemiologists were saying coronaviruses in general do not mutate like the influenza virus does, you know how they base the seasonal flu shot on whatever strain shows up in Australia where the yearly influenzaseason begins. Yet influenza mutates so quickly that 6 mos. later the shot has only been less than 50% effective in some years.WELL it sure is beginning to look like they missed on their assumption that coronaviruses don't mutate as much because this particular coronavirus has been jumping through hoops the last 6-8 months changing itself quickly and frequently. Another miss on their part just like very early on when they said healthy people didn't need to mask up and also the surface transmission was pretty off base also as this coroavirus is being transmitted predominently by aerosol spray.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 4, 2021)

Idiots are what's driving this, everywhere I go less people are wearing masks, some businesses I'm the only one.




https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/04/01/michigan-covid-cases-spike/


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Idiots are what's driving this, everywhere I go less people are wearing masks, some businesses I'm the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you'll be the one to survive in your area without CovidCloud too..this is circulatory and crosses blood/brain.

i maintain with SD mask get my deliveries in; fuck everyone else let those morons be sick for the rest of their lives like with permanent concuss.

apparently, Bouldeer and Denver are going to start dispensary delivery but for some reason not here but they'll fix that FC has CSU main campus.

Drizly what a unique concept. back in the 60s you could get anything delivered.

often i'm the only one but this way i get to stay away from people that i hate anyway..win/win.

if i'm on your ignore then you can ignore this post; just let others read this.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Idiots are what's driving this, everywhere I go less people are wearing masks, some businesses I'm the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is always michigan? From Terry nichols to militias planning to murder the governor. The place seems like it rife with white fake Christian terrorist.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 4, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Why is always michigan? From Terry nichols to militias planning to murder the governor. The place seems like it rife with white fake Christian terrorist.



Michigan is full of morons and wack jobs, anti-vaccine to anti-government, we have way more than most states.


----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Why is always michigan? From Terry nichols to militias planning to murder the governor. The place seems like it rife with white fake Christian terrorist.


Yep, a good friend, with most family still there, calls it Michiganistan.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan is full of morons and wack jobs, anti-vaccine to anti-government, we have way more than most states.


Apparently, my gf's aunt lives there, her husband looks sickly and pale with the dark rings under his eyes. Fortunately I think they only fall into the moron category.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> *Why is always michigan?* From Terry nichols to militias planning to murder the governor. The place seems like it rife with white fake Christian terrorist.


you know why..because it's not Florida or Colorado this time..we have to take turns.


----------



## printer (Apr 4, 2021)

Masks are mandated in businesses in Manitoba or everywhere really. We did go for a month long shut down to get our infection rate down to a quarter now, even with the new variants. Other that a few pockets of crazies most people here understand the science of it. Still at least two weeks or more for my shot here. Not so bad, warmer weather is here now and at least I can get out a little.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 4, 2021)

Draw a straight line on a map from Michigan to Florida and that tells you everything you need to know. It's the migratory route of wack jobs and the mentally ill, most people in that line move north and south for seasonal vacations. Michigan,Ohio,Kentucky,Tennessee,Georgia,Florida, need I say more.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Draw a straight line on a map from Michigan to Florida and that tells you everything you need to know. It's the migratory route of wack jobs and the mentally ill, most people in that line move north and south for seasonal vacations. Michigan,Ohio,Kentucky,Tennessee,Georgia,Florida,* need I say more.*


i've noticed an uptick with the unhoused now that the weather is getting warmer and the weed opportunity flows more here than those places except michigan. this is why they make it real hard to get your mule and 7 acres here.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Who gives a fuck? They are a bunch of dumb hockey players who make millions of dollars running around chasing a puck .


Which begs the question, why haven't they got the vaccine? I can see college players waiting in line, but pros?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan is full of morons and wack jobs, anti-vaccine to anti-government, we have way more than most states.


upper peninsula is basically Canada.


----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2021)

For a little lighten up.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 4, 2021)

The UP of Michigan is a completely different world, I used to spend time in Marquette in my younger days and I've met people from the area that lived without running water or electricity out in the woods.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2021)

topcat said:


> For a little lighten up.


Gaetz' GF is 17 and the 17th letter is Q


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The UP of Michigan is a completely different world, I used to spend time in Marquette in my younger days and I've met people from the area that lived without running water or electricity out in the woods.


yeah, Unabomber living quarters..Ted would do just fine up there if they'd let him go.

Did you see my recipe for Upper Peninsula Pasties?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2021)

injinji said:


> Which begs the question, why haven't they got the vaccine? I can see college players waiting in line, but pros?


That country is totally fucked up. I use to think they were smart but with this rollout my opinion of them has changed significantly . I see too many good people suffering at the hand of the government and it makes me sick.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 5, 2021)

Back to normal, 2nd Pfizer Sat,Apr.3 2:00pm est. Sun Apr.4 no outright reaction (fever,aches,nausea,or diarrea) just a feeling of lethargy in general, another bro. same reaction, but another said he got sick as a MF, so I guess it's a dice roll people.ccguns


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Back to normal, 2nd Pfizer Sat,Apr.3 2:00pm est. Sun Apr.4 no outright reaction (fever,aches,nausea,or diarrea) just a feeling of lethargy in general, another bro. same reaction, but another said he got sick as a MF, so I guess it's a dice roll people.ccguns


I think it reacts differently according to everyone's immune system.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 5, 2021)

Once the world gets a stranglehold on Covid-19 whenever that occurs,What will be the next health related issue. Bet it's not 100 yrs later as was case w/Spanish Flu(unusually deadly influenza strain)1918 to Covid-19(new and deadly coronavirus).Are we talking another airborne viral pathogen, a known disease that mutates where existing treatments no longer work. My bet is a new bacteria or fungus that no known antibiotics can counter. A fungus called e candida auris made some news a couple years ago. IT was super resistant to all but the most powerful antibiotics in modern medicine's arsenal and even then it was highly resistant. Any patient in hospital w/this fungus, had to be isolated and to sanitize the room was a nightmare, spores were in the plumbing and even the ceiling tiles. e candida was only in news briefly then went away,really don't know if or when or how this was resolved as once Covid came upon the scene all news was centered around it. That is the type of thing that could be next as drug co's don't have a ton of incentive to dev. new and powerful antibiotics as these are not as profitable as the drugs that are prescribed for chronic use. Hence not many new antibiotics have been dev. recently while all afflictions that they treat are developing resistance to the ones that are now being used this is a major concern in the future.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> I think it reacts differently according to everyone's immune system.


Hear Ya, man I'm grateful to be in the "no effect" camp, seen some people get pretty FD up.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2021)

This is troubling, Chile is top 5 in vaccinations, 30% of the population is vaccinated, they have had closed borders and strict lock downs yet their numbers are higher now than the last wave. They are using the Chinese vaccine so maybe that's the reason, if not it's a bad sign.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2021)

Today's projection is that Michigan's current wave will exceed the last.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Today's projection is that Michigan's current wave will exceed the last.


any theories as to why you guys are getting hammered with this new wave?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This is troubling, Chile is top 5 in vaccinations, 30% of the population is vaccinated, they have had closed borders and strict lock downs yet their numbers are higher now than the last wave. They are using the Chinese vaccine so maybe that's the reason, if not it's a bad sign.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871575


That is terrible! They are using the China vaccine? What the fuck? It obviously does not work. They must be sooo pissed. Maybe they will want to go to war with them now. This is very sad.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This is troubling, Chile is top 5 in vaccinations, 30% of the population is vaccinated, they have had closed borders and strict lock downs yet their numbers are higher now than the last wave. They are using the Chinese vaccine so maybe that's the reason, if not it's a bad sign.


Says little without seeing the infectiions per different age groups. What’s going on in a lot of countries is that the number of infections in vaccinated older age groups is dropping significantly, while partly due to new variants more young people get infected. Due the higher R rate of the british variant this scenario was already projected months agp. Maybe they bred their own more contagious variant but then still, how many of the new infections are people of that 30% that got vaccinated?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> any theories as to why you guys are getting hammered with this new wave?


All those white people north of Detroit (thumb area) getting radicalized to being safe during this virus is my guess.
https://www.michigan.gov/documents/coronavirus/20210330_Data_and_modeling_update_vSHARE_720922_7.pdf


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> any theories as to why you guys are getting hammered with this new wave?


The virus is spreading the worst in areas of high tRUmp support and under served minority areas, so it's the stupid and the poor driving this wave, plus the UK variant taking over.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Says little without seeing the infectiions per different age groups. What’s going on in a lot of countries is that the number of infections in vaccinated older age groups is dropping significantly, while partly due to new variants more young people get infected. Due the higher R rate of the british variant this scenario was already projected months agp. Maybe they bred their own more contagious variant but then still, how many of the new infections are people of that 30% that got vaccinated?


Chile is dealing with the Brazilian variant also, the closed border didn't stop it.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The virus is spreading the worst in areas of high tRUmp support and under served minority areas, so it's the stupid and the poor driving this wave, plus the UK variant taking over.





captainmorgan said:


> Chile is dealing with the Brazilian variant also, the closed border didn't stop it.


They're going through the same thing in Canada as well. According to my resident Canadian, Ontario and Quebec are the hot spots going through the same thing that Chile is going through.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2021)

30 to 50 year olds are getting hammered in Michigan, they say schools and school athletics are driving the spread also, the GOP has taken away some of the governors authority for lockdowns so you can thank the GOP for opening the schools and everything else too soon.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2021)

The double mutant variant from India is now in California.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The double mutant variant from India is now in California.


These mutants are not necessarily from other places, when America had the highest infection rate in the world and has been a breeding ground for variants with 25% of the worlds cases. America never tested for variants much until recently, but other countries did which is why they spotted them and are named for them. These variants pop up independently all over the globe and don't necessarily start with one geographic location only, the more cases the more possibility of variants. Sometimes these variants are more contagious, but are less virulent, but it can go the other way too. The ability to spread is the biggest determinate, not virulence and higher mortality rates would lead to more active control measures. Get above 10% mortality with hospitals full and they will be breaking up anti-mask rallies with flame throwers, the attitude will be "fuck them".

Fortunately it still appears the vaccines (we have approved) seem to work, even with variants, even if you do get a case of covid after vaccination, it won't be as severe as it would normally be. So far so good on vaccines, but we have our fingers crossed with some variants.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> any theories as to why you guys are getting hammered with this new wave?


take one look outside- all the rednecks threw away their masks on 4/3 because Polis didn't sign another Mask Mandate for 30 like he was supposed to but it was Easter..and rednecks are cunts..i got iinto two fight this weekend but i have a plan- The Wall of Shame.

i'm taking pics of all those in my building who refuse to wear their mask inside common areas. i will then prepare a Power Point Slide show of maskless faces projected on the side of our building. i will set up lawn chair and supply popcorn.

Shame is the only way.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This is troubling, Chile is top 5 in vaccinations, 30% of the population is vaccinated, they have had closed borders and strict lock downs yet their numbers are higher now than the last wave. They are using the Chinese vaccine so maybe that's the reason, if not it's a bad sign.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871575


A pattern is emerging perhaps?









Hungary first in European Union for vaccinations, and deaths


BUDAPEST, Hungary (AP) — Hungary has vaccinated more of its population than any other country in the European Union, according to figures from an EU agency, but it continues to be one of the world's worst in the number of COVID-19 deaths per capita...




apnews.com





_The Central European country has given at least a first dose of a vaccine to 21.6% of its population, according to the European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control, just ahead of the small island nation of Malta and surpassing the 27-member bloc’s average of 12.3%.

But Hungary’s high vaccination rate, a product of *a procurement strategy that secured doses from China and Russia* in addition to those provided by the EU, has been unable to slow a surge in the pandemic that has given it the highest two-week mortality rate per capita in the world, according to Johns Hopkins University._


----------



## Sativied (Apr 5, 2021)

Hungary‘s infection rate is expected tp plateau within a couple of weeks then drop fast.

It’s working well in the UK, who started earlier with vaccinating. Two free tests per person per week. Pubs reopening soon.


No that’s not a large image, your screen’s just small


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 5, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Hungary‘s infection rate is expected tp plateau within a couple of weeks then drop fast.
> 
> It’s working well in the UK, who started earlier with vaccinating. Two free tests per person per week. Pubs reopening soon.
> 
> ...


By "it's working" in the UK, do you mean the AstraZeneca vaccine?

I'm just connecting dots, like every armchair amateur epidemiologist does nowadays. 

Chile has a very high rate of Coronavirus vaccinations as does Hungary but they both have very high death rates. They both relied heavily on the Chinese vaccine. 

You may now proceed to tell me about small sample sizes, cognitive bias, snap judgement and poor reasoning skills. I have all of them in spades. Especially when it comes to the Chinese government.


----------



## printer (Apr 5, 2021)

The amount of people vaccinated in Chile is still a smaller portion of their population. Given the Brazilian variant next door and the rest of the population could be sitting ducks. It could have been worse with a lower vaccination rate. Once a certain trajectory is rolling it is not easy to knock it down in an instant. We took over a month with everything closed and only bare essentials available in stores.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2021)

The Russian and Chinese vaccines were rolled out before proper testing and evaluation from totalitarian regimes. You cannot trust data generated by these vaccines, particularly with the new variants, one of the Chinese vaccines uses chemically killed covid viruses FFS! The two mRNA vaccines appear to be working against all the variants as does the Astra Zeneca and J&J Vaccines, though perhaps with less efficacy, they still appear to prevent hospitalizations and deaths. Indeed the mRNA vaccines are over 90% effective against the original strain, an extraordinary successful rate of protection, perhaps if they were only 60% effective (acceptable to the FDA at the time) there might be more of an issue with variants.

Tweaked vaccines are coming, in fact they have already been produced, apparently it doesn't take as long to get approval on a tweaked vaccine as it does to start from scratch. I figure if we are gonna get future booster shots, it will be with a tweaked mRNA vaccine, perhaps one containing multiple mRNA strands to cover all bases. They try to design these things to entrap the virus evolutionarily, by blocking multiple reproductive pathways.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 5, 2021)

printer said:


> The amount of people vaccinated in Chile is still a smaller portion of their population. Given the Brazilian variant next door and the rest of the population could be sitting ducks. It could have been worse with a lower vaccination rate. Once a certain trajectory is rolling it is not easy to knock it down in an instant. We took over a month with everything closed and only bare essentials available in stores.


Brazil relies heavily on Sinovac too.

It's not as if anything is proven but Sinovac IS a product overseen by the Chinese government and they have no credibility. Not to me. Then, these news reports show up about countries with exceptionally high death rates due to covid despite high vaccination rates.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> By "it's working" in the UK, do you mean the AstraZeneca vaccine?
> 
> I'm just connecting dots, like every armchair amateur epidemiologist does nowadays.
> 
> ...


I meant vaccinations in general (they also use Moderna and Phizer in UK). 

Hungary uses 7 different vaccines, I don’t know how heavily they rely on the chinese in particular but the whole reason they use so many including Russian and Chinese is cause they suck at dealing with covid. A huge portion of that roughly 5th that got a shot still needs the second, and a huge portion got it so recently they haven’t developed enough anti-bodies yet. Effectively maybe 10-15% is protected by now, and just a portion of that is by chinese vaccin. I don’t think that’s enough to conclude anything about the chinese vaccin just yet. Maybe the Chinese vaccin is crap and doesn’t prevent spread in addition to getting sick but pretty sure the high death rates are still among the nonvaccinated. And as informative as death rates are, they do lag behind a lot. 

The same thing‘s happening in NL and other eu countries, vaccinations go up, but so do/did infections and hospitalizations. So that can happen without the chinese vaccin too. Just as with Chile, it would be interesting to see the infections per age groups (assuming they vaccinated per age group).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Brazil relies heavily on Sinovac too.
> 
> It's not as if anything is proven but Sinovac IS a product overseen by the Chinese government and they have no credibility. Not to me. Then, these news reports show up about countries with exceptionally high death rates due to covid despite high vaccination rates.


I'm sure someone is keeping an eye on these vaccines, they might have been somewhat effective against the original strain, but could be useless against the new variants or some of them. Now that they are in a real world situation where the rubber meets the road, the truth will soon emerge, after the deaths of course. 

We (Canada too) must produce vaccines for these countries, people are desperate, I'm gonna move heaven and earth on this end to make sure we produce our own vaccines and PPE, there will be no political future for anybody who opposes it as far as I'm concerned. We have vaccine production facilities too, but are not producing covid vaccines yet. This pandemic will go on for years globally and perhaps take new more lethal forms, so it's worth the effort and expense.

I compare this to the economic and social damage, death and maiming caused by war and the response should be on the same level as defense spending and have the same priority. Not many wars have cost our country's so much in terms of economic damage and death, so it makes sense to have a robust response and be prepared for future onslaughts.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 5, 2021)

Sativied said:


> I meant vaccinations in general (they also use Moderna and Phizer in UK).
> 
> Hungary uses 7 different vaccines, I don’t know how heavily they rely on the chinese in particular but the whole reason they use so many including Russian and Chinese is cause they suck at dealing with covid. A huge portion of that roughly 5th that got a shot still needs the second, and a huge portion got it so recently they haven’t developed enough anti-bodies yet. Effectively maybe 10-15% is protected by now, and just a portion of that is by chinese vaccin. I don’t think that’s enough to conclude anything about the chinese vaccin just yet. Maybe the Chinese vaccin is crap and doesn’t prevent spread in addition to getting sick but pretty sure the high death rates are still among the nonvaccinated. And as informative as death rates are, they do lag behind a lot.
> 
> The same thing‘s happening in NL and other eu countries, vaccinations go up, but so do/did infections and hospitalizations. So that can happen without the chinese vaccin too. Just as with Chile, it would be interesting to see the infections per age groups (assuming they vaccinated per age group).


I fully admit that I'm biased against the Chinese government. 

Hungary differentiated itself from other European countries by jumping to Sinovac and kudos to them for taking the initiative and risk in order to give its people a fighting chance. But now, they are differentiated for high covid death rates. 

You are right, there are plenty of other factors involved and I'm being completely pig headed by jumping to "lying CCP selling a crap vaccine because that's just who they are". But that's what I'm doing. eff em.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

Here is some incomplete data and it is too early to draw any conclusions. I imagine variants are involved here and I hope they test all patients. Not everybody develops immunity with in 2 weeks of vaccination, older and obese people can take longer and the response is not as robust. I don't know if this is a future trend or an anomaly, but the variants are being watched closely now in America and a lot more viral genetic testing is now being done. If the new vaccines are say only 70 or 80% effective against the worst variants, we should be seeing a signal in the data that supports this article.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
246 vaccinated residents diagnosed with COVID; 3 dead, Michigan reports (detroitnews.com)

*246 vaccinated residents diagnosed with COVID; 3 dead, Michigan reports*

As many as 246 Michigan residents considered fully vaccinated against COVID-19 were later diagnosed with the virus, and three have died, state officials confirmed Monday.

The cases were reported between Jan. 1 and March 31, and the 246 had a positive test 14 or more days after the last dose in the vaccine series, said Lynn Sutfin, a spokeswoman for the Michigan Department of Health and Human Services, in an email.

"Some of these individuals may ultimately be excluded from this list due to continuing to test positive from a recent infection prior to being fully vaccinated," she said.

"These cases are undergoing further review to determine if they meet other CDC criteria for determination of potential breakthrough, including the absence of a positive antigen or PCR test less than 45 days prior to the post-vaccination positive test. In general, these persons have been more likely to be asymptomatic or mildly symptomatic compared with vaccinated persons."

The department had hospitalization data for 117 of the cases, but 129 were incomplete, she said.

"Of the 117 with hospitalization data entered, 11 were hospitalized, 103 were not hospitalized, and 3 are reported as unknown," Sutfin said.

The three deaths were "all persons 65 years or older, and two of which were within three weeks of completion of vaccination," she said. "While the majority of the population develops full immunity within 14 days of completion of their vaccine series, a small proportion appear to take longer to mount a full antibody response. CDC is actively working to better understand the risk characteristics of this group."

The figures come as Michigan COVID-19 cases continue to rise, and officials work to boost vaccinations.

On Monday, the state surpassed 700,000 cases and still leads the nation in new cases by population.

Hospitalizations for confirmed cases of COVID-19 are increasing at a faster rate than before Gov. Gretchen Whitmer shuttered indoor dining and suspended in-person high school classes in the fall.

Last week, Whitmer said she was increasing the state's goal from 50,000 shots administered per day to 100,000 shots per day.

As of April 4, about 2.95 million residents, or about 36.5% of Michigan's population, have been vaccinated, either with one or two doses, according to the state website. About 4.7 million doses had been administered.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2021)

this dials it right in for your area:









Find COVID‑19 vaccine locations near you


Vaccines.gov helps you find clinics, pharmacies, and other locations that offer COVID‑19 vaccines in the United States.



vaccinefinder.org





hmmmmmmm says US only..Justin? Justinnnnnnnnnnn?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

Here these guys managed to jump ahead of everybody in the line and now they appear not to want to pay for 2.5 million vaccines already delivered.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pfizer Halts Shipment of COVID Vaccines After Israel Doesn't Pay: Report (insider.com)


*Pfizer halts shipment of 700,000 COVID vaccines to Israel after the country reportedly failed to make payment*

Pfizer halted a shipment of 700,000 COVID vaccines scheduled to arrive in Israel on Sunday.
Pfizer stopped the shipment when Israel failed to pay for the last 2.5 million doses sent there.
Israeli media reported that Pfizer staff called Israel a "banana republic" amid fears of further payment delays.


----------



## injinji (Apr 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Today's projection is that Michigan's current wave will exceed the last.


I saw this last night on the Newshour. Does not look good in your neck of the woods.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That country is totally fucked up. I use to think they were smart but with this rollout my opinion of them has changed significantly . I see too many good people suffering at the hand of the government and it makes me sick.


I’m 59 with heart disease and I can’t even pre register yet for a vaccine. It’s a fucking disgrace.


----------



## injinji (Apr 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Chile is dealing with the Brazilian variant also, the closed border didn't stop it.


When folks have been walking mountain paths to trade across borders for a couple three hundred years, they are not going to stop just because of covid.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here these guys managed to jump ahead of everybody in the line and now they appear not to want to pay for 2.5 million vaccines already delivered.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Pfizer Halts Shipment of COVID Vaccines After Israel Doesn't Pay: Report (insider.com)
> 
> ...


fvcking deadbeats.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> this dials it right in for your area:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are all set to go and have been for awhile, but we can't get vaccine supplies from international vendors, that is gonna change and we make our own vaccines and PPE, or we will have get another government. We ordered very early in the game and we ordered lots of several different kinds. Here in NS we only have 8.6% of the people with one dose and a large elderly population, but we have very few cases, yet.

Here is the situation in Canada, compare it to the US vaccine roll out, with free trade we depended on the USA and EU for vaccines, even though we have vaccine manufacturing facilities, it's a mistake we won't repeat. In the UK the government got on domestic production right away, probably over Brexit fears.
COVID-19 vaccine tracker: How many people in Canada have received vaccinations? | CTV News


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m 59 with heart disease and I can’t even pre register yet for a vaccine. It’s a fucking disgrace.


are you serious? come here..you can have mine


----------



## injinji (Apr 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m 59 with heart disease and I can’t even pre register yet for a vaccine. It’s a fucking disgrace.


I feel for you guys up there. Florida is opened up to 16 years of age and older. If you can get your hands on a Florida light bill or rent payment in your name, you can get your shot here.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> this dials it right in for your area:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin is a better drama teacher than a Prime Minister. Too bad he didn’t stick with face painting and dressing up.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 6, 2021)

The vaccine finder web search is useless in the Michigan system. The pharmacies that show they have vaccines never do when you try to make a appointment, been trying daily for a week with it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> are you serious? come here..you can have mine


Thank you for the thought.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Thank you for the thought.


the last time they called me i told them until everyone can have one, please don't call they probably thought i was crazy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m 59 with heart disease and I can’t even pre register yet for a vaccine. It’s a fucking disgrace.


Check this out, it depends on how much pot you smoke and if you grow, that can be a lot. Cannabis could exacerbate heart disease, check out these google results. I'm not sure if this is because of smoking or THC, so if it's smoking, edibles would be ok.

I'm off to the doctor myself today and a ticker check is on my list, too much fatigue, but I am in pretty bad shape right now and do far too much desk sitting, something I'm changing. Dunno when I'm getting a vaccine here, but that is on the doctor's laundry list too.

cannabis induced cardiomyopathy
cannabis induced cardiomyopathy - Google Search


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2021)

they just reported all will be eligible 4/19 in every state instead of 5/1 ages 16+


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> I feel for you guys up there. Florida is opened up to 16 years of age and older. If you can get your hands on a Florida light bill or rent payment in your name, you can get your shot here.


I have a feeling Joe is gonna sell us some more Astra Zeneca from the US stock pile, it's not approved in America but is in Canada and Mexico, Fauci said you probably don't need it anyway. Once Americans are covered and supplies roll in a bit more they will most likely let up on the Astra Zeneca first. Joe is president of the USA, not Canada, when a pandemic strikes it's every country for themselves when it comes to treatments, vaccines and PPE. Our domestic vaccine production is a victim of free trade and NAFTA, this is gonna change and these things will be excluded from NAFTA or there won't be a NAFTA. This won't happen again and anybody in the way of change will be run over and voted out of office ASAP. We don't have the same political dynamic concerning covid that exists in America, it is not politicized here.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the last time they called me i told them until everyone can have one, please don't call they probably thought i was crazy.


Narrator: “They did, and she is.”


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Check this out, it depends on how much pot you smoke and if you grow, that can be a lot. Cannabis could exacerbate heart disease, check out these google results. I'm not sure if this is because of smoking or THC, so if it's smoking, edibles would be ok.
> 
> I'm off to the doctor myself today and a ticker check is on my list, too much fatigue, but I am in pretty bad shape right now and do far too much desk sitting, something I'm changing. Dunno when I'm getting a vaccine here, but that is on the doctor's laundry list too.
> 
> ...


i would think this is Sativa though- i have to be very careful and the only one i carry is Blue Dream..i guess the Blueberry is enough Indica.

i only smoke indie leaning hybrids to indies to heavy indies and i've actually had less hearbeat skips and very few seizures.

too many Diet Cokes can induce cardiomyopathy.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Narrator: “They did, and she is.”


sorry. the last time the doctors office called..i prefer to think of myself as standing for a cause and I advised the doctors office of my stand for a cause.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m 59 with heart disease and I can’t even pre register yet for a vaccine. It’s a fucking disgrace.


It is! I understand your frustration and anger. It has been a complete disaster. There is a 60 minutes show just posted recently that exposes the corruption in Florida and how the wealthy skipped to the Front of the vaccine line like something out of the Hinger games. DeSantis is questioned about how Publix got the vaccine deal and strange how they donated 100,000 dollars to him just one week before the deal was made . When questioned He is on video having a major melt down. His face gets red and he raised his voice and looked like he had some serious anger management issues . Pure guilt is what I saw. 2 of the wealthiest counties in the state just happened to get the first batches of the vaccine. Oh what luck , what a coincidence. It’s never the poorest counties or the most vulnerable . As the signs say “ seniors first “ it should really say “Rich seniors first” if they want to be honest .
Now Florida opened up to 16 ur old and up. Bad idea. They don’t have enough vaccines down there and nobody I know can get a fucking appointment again. The struggle is real .


----------



## Sativied (Apr 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I fully admit that I'm biased against the Chinese government.
> 
> Hungary differentiated itself from other European countries by jumping to Sinovac and kudos to them for taking the initiative and risk in order to give its people a fighting chance. But now, they are differentiated for high covid death rates.
> 
> You are right, there are plenty of other factors involved and I'm being completely pig headed by jumping to "lying CCP selling a crap vaccine because that's just who they are". But that's what I'm doing. eff em.


That doesn’t sound biased to me, sounds like common sense.

In the UAE sinopharm has shown to be more effective against serious illness than phizer and moderna, while causing less side effects. It has shown to be less effective, but still effective enough, against the South African variant, which has the same anti-bodies evading mutation as the brazilian variant. Some people are offered a third shot because they still haven’t developed enough antibodies after the first two and they fade quickly.

So I guess it’s like most chinese products, most of them work fine initially but best to order 1 extra. I’m all for the idea CCP is evil and can’t be trusted but I think it’s still just the chinese virus and not the use of the chinese vaccine that’s causing the high death rates in Hungary.

There’s a lot of politics at play here. Orban, pm of Hungary, is Europe’s last dictator, hated by rest of EU leaders. He and Putin and CCP are using eachother to bash the EU and are all equally untrustworthy.

Serbia (borders south of hungary) is going to manufacture Sinopharm locally, and is already offering it to tourists too. Hmmm, that’s 1100miles drive...


----------



## Sativied (Apr 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> sorry. the last time the doctors office called..i prefer to think of myself as standing for a cause and I advised the doctors office of my stand for a cause.


Sorry too, for breaking it to you, you’re not helping anyone with not getting vaccinated while you can. You declining doesn’t change the schedule or make someone else move up in the line. It does cause extra work having to call you again, and again, time that could have been spent on saving someone else. Meanwhile it will take longer for you to be vaccinated and protected, risking extra pressure and more work for healthcare pros. Getting yourself vaccinated isn’t just for you, it’s also to protect others. Want to stand up for a cause, get your ass vaccinated asap.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i would think this is Sativa though- i have to be very careful and the only one i carry is Blue Dream..i guess the Blueberry is enough Indica.
> 
> i only smoke indie leaning hybrids to indies to heavy indies and i've actually had less hearbeat skips and very few seizures.
> 
> too many Diet Cokes can induce cardiomyopathy.


I've recently quit smoking pot yet again, I start and stop regularly to reset myself, but this time I have health concerns and I'm quitting for a long time. I have some health and fitness goals I want to achieve and pot just get in the way of self regulation and exercise. I'm 66 and as we get older our health, diet and exercise becomes more of a focus and issue.

I would suggest you read a few of these articles and make some informed decisions about your health.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It is! I understand your frustration and anger. It has been a complete disaster. There is a 60 minutes show just posted recently that exposes the corruption in Florida and how the wealthy skipped to the Front of the vaccine line like something out of the Hinger games. DeSantis is questioned about how Publix got the vaccine deal and strange how they donated 100,000 dollars to him just one week before the deal was made . When questioned He is on video having a major melt down. His face gets red and he raised his voice and looked like he had some serious anger management issues . Pure guilt is what I saw. 2 of the wealthiest counties in the state just happened to get the first batches of the vaccine. Oh what luck , what a coincidence. It’s never the poorest counties or the most vulnerable . As the signs say “ seniors first “ it should really say “Rich seniors first” if they want to be honest .
> Now Florida opened up to 16 ur old and up. Bad idea. They don’t have enough vaccines down there and nobody I know can get a fucking appointment again. The struggle is real .


DeSantis is an asshole, as bad as Trump and just as fucking stupid, anybody who would vote for him is pretty stupid too. By making it a free for all he can roll out quickly and get credit for a high number of vaccinations, even if it's a stupid and ineffective policy. Here in Canada we are finding the hospitals are filling with younger front line workers and there is gonna be a priority shift in vaccine policy. We have a pretty limited supply when compared to the USA, so we have to deploy it as wisely as we can, we are covering the elderly and healthcare workers first.

Hopefully Joe will have America covered enough within a month, the faster you roll out and control the situation, the faster we get the supplies we ordered at the beginning of the pandemic. It won't happen again.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m 59 with heart disease and I can’t even pre register yet for a vaccine. It’s a fucking disgrace.


Since I'll be 55 in June, I was able to pre-register with Shoppers Drug-mart here in Ontario. It'll be the Astra. 

Not sure what's at play here but my sister (49yo) works at TD Bank (back office, not teller) and they her got the Pfizer shot last week. TD provided 4hrs paid time to get the shot, and will pay her another 4hrs to get the follow-up dose. 



https://shoppers-drug-mart.c.eforms.loblaw.ca/#/covid/covid-19-vaccine-patient-registration/Welcome/0?lang=en


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4871485





DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4871485





DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Russian and Chinese vaccines were rolled out before proper testing and evaluation from totalitarian regimes. You cannot trust data generated by these vaccines, particularly with the new variants, one of the Chinese vaccines uses chemically killed covid viruses FFS! The two mRNA vaccines appear to be working against all the variants as does the Astra Zeneca and J&J Vaccines, though perhaps with less efficacy, they still appear to prevent hospitalizations and deaths. Indeed the mRNA vaccines are over 90% effective against the original strain, an extraordinary successful rate of protection, perhaps if they were only 60% effective (acceptable to the FDA at the time) there might be more of an issue with variants.
> 
> Tweaked vaccines are coming, in fact they have already been produced, apparently it doesn't take as long to get approval on a tweaked vaccine as it does to start from scratch. I figure if we are gonna get future booster shots, it will be with a tweaked mRNA vaccine, perhaps one containing multiple mRNA strands to cover all bases. They try to design these things to entrap the virus evolutionarily, by blocking multiple reproductive pathways.


Absolutely on point DIY,gettin ready to roll up sleeve again this fall prob. for some kind of booster I pretty much see it as inevitable, At this point I certainly won't laminate my vacc. card as YOU KNOW 2 shots aren't gonna finish this BS w/so many ignorant MF's who will keep Covid circulating, just hope it doesn't morph into something really crazy.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> DeSantis is an asshole, as bad as Trump and just as fucking stupid, anybody who would vote for him is pretty stupid too. By making it a free for all he can roll out quickly and get credit for a high number of vaccinations, even if it's a stupid and ineffective policy. Here in Canada we are finding the hospitals are filling with younger front line workers and there is gonna be a priority shift in vaccine policy. We have a pretty limited supply when compared to the USA, so we have to deploy it as wisely as we can, we are covering the elderly and healthcare workers first.
> 
> Hopefully Joe will have America covered enough within a month, the faster you roll out and control the situation, the faster we get the supplies we ordered at the beginning of the pandemic. It won't happen again.


DESANTIS, anther Rep. MF that makes you say WTF were people thinking casting a vote for this terd.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m 59 with heart disease and I can’t even pre register yet for a vaccine. It’s a fucking disgrace.


Sorry to hear that shit my man, just keep yourself straight until you get vaccinated,your close don't take any chances.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Check this out, it depends on how much pot you smoke and if you grow, that can be a lot. Cannabis could exacerbate heart disease, check out these google results. I'm not sure if this is because of smoking or THC, so if it's smoking, edibles would be ok.
> 
> I'm off to the doctor myself today and a ticker check is on my list, too much fatigue, but I am in pretty bad shape right now and do far too much desk sitting, something I'm changing. Dunno when I'm getting a vaccine here, but that is on the doctor's laundry list too.
> 
> ...


You,Cunning, and all other Canadians, I feel for you guy's Why doesn't Trudeau shout out to Biden explaining the severity of Canada's sit. and tell him you need vaccines pronto, I mean we share one of the longest borders in the world ,it's not like it isn't in US interests either WTF man Joe help a Bro out.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It is! I understand your frustration and anger. It has been a complete disaster. There is a 60 minutes show just posted recently that exposes the corruption in Florida and how the wealthy skipped to the Front of the vaccine line like something out of the Hinger games. DeSantis is questioned about how Publix got the vaccine deal and strange how they donated 100,000 dollars to him just one week before the deal was made . When questioned He is on video having a major melt down. His face gets red and he raised his voice and looked like he had some serious anger management issues . Pure guilt is what I saw. 2 of the wealthiest counties in the state just happened to get the first batches of the vaccine. Oh what luck , what a coincidence. It’s never the poorest counties or the most vulnerable . As the signs say “ seniors first “ it should really say “Rich seniors first” if they want to be honest .
> Now Florida opened up to 16 ur old and up. Bad idea. They don’t have enough vaccines down there and nobody I know can get a fucking appointment again. The struggle is real .


so tiny.



Sativied said:


> Sorry too, for breaking it to you, you’re not helping anyone with not getting vaccinated while you can. You declining doesn’t change the schedule or make someone else move up in the line. It does cause extra work having to call you again, and again, time that could have been spent on saving someone else. Meanwhile it will take longer for you to be vaccinated and protected, risking extra pressure and more work for healthcare pros. Getting yourself vaccinated isn’t just for you, it’s also to protect others. Want to stand up for a cause, get your ass vaccinated asap.


wake up.






Publix buys itself a vaccine contract.


Just when you thought it couldn't get any more swampy. https://exposingwot.com/index.php?threads/publix-buys-itself-a-vaccine-contract.245/



www.rollitup.org


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I've recently quit smoking pot yet again, I start and stop regularly to reset myself, but this time I have health concerns and I'm quitting for a long time. I have some health and fitness goals I want to achieve and pot just get in the way of self regulation and exercise. I'm 66 and as we get older our health, diet and exercise becomes more of a focus and issue.
> 
> I would suggest you read a few of these articles and make some informed decisions about your health.


this RARE side effect happened to me:

has been associated with a rare, but serious and life-threatening adverse reaction called hemophagocytic lymphohistiocytosis (HLH), which *can* lead to multi-organ failure resulting in hospitalization or *death*, particularly if diagnosis and treatment are delayed.

think I'll stick with CBDs Terps and THC.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

*Vaccine milestone: 10 million doses delivered to Canada*





As of Monday, 10 million COVID-19 vaccines were delivered to provinces and territories, says Health Minister Patty Hajdu, and nearly 2.2 million more doses are expected to arrive this week.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Vaccine milestone: 10 million doses delivered to Canada*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There ya go my Canadian Bros. GET SOMEccguns


----------



## Churchlady (Apr 6, 2021)

lol. Chchldy.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> You,Cunning, and all other Canadians, I feel for you guy's Why doesn't Trudeau shout out to Biden explaining the severity of Canada's sit. and tell him you need vaccines pronto, I mean we share one of the longest borders in the world ,it's not like it isn't in US interests either WTF man Joe help a Bro out.ccguns


Same with Mexico.


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2021)

We are dead last in terms of which province got their supply of vaccine into arms. The current government in my province is a joke. But at least we are holding the infections flat the last month. Test positive rate about 4%. At the rate they are going with the vaccinations I might get an appointment in two weeks. Wait, didn't I say that last week?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

Oddly enough I heard today that it is around that date eligibility for vaccines here in NS will be open for 60 to 70 year old's, I'm 66 and hope to get a shot at a shot by the end of the month. The hospitals in the covid hotspots (we have low cases here, so far) are filling with younger sicker people, mostly front line workers with new variants, so there's talk of covering them too. They might even consider "ring vaccinations" to control outbreaks.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden: All Adults Eligible For Vaccine Starting April 19*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2021)

quick before it's too late.









Heinz ketchup shortage 2021: The condiment is in high demand at restaurants, fast-food chains


Heinz tomato ketchup is the next COVID-related shortage. The small individual packages restaurants give with pickup and takeout orders are in demand.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> You,Cunning, and all other Canadians, I feel for you guy's Why doesn't Trudeau shout out to Biden explaining the severity of Canada's sit. and tell him you need vaccines pronto, I mean we share one of the longest borders in the world ,it's not like it isn't in US interests either WTF man Joe help a Bro out.ccguns


We've been talking and Joe knows the score, he is president of the USA and when his responsibilities are covered I figure he will loosen up supply from the USA. The Astra Zeneca vaccine is not approved in America and Fauci said you probably won't need it, Canada and Mexico already got several million doses of it from the states. Supply issues appear to be getting resolved moving forward as increased production comes online, but we are in a race against new variants now.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We've been talking and Joe knows the score, he is president of the USA and when his responsibilities are covered I figure he will loosen up supply from the USA. The Astra Zeneca vaccine is not approved in America and Fauci said you probably won't need it, Canada and Mexico already got several million doses of it from the states. Supply issues appear to be getting resolved moving forward as increased production comes online, but we are in a race against new variants now.


don't we always take care of each other except when you burned down our White House in 1814?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> don't we always take care of each other except when you burned down our White House in 1814?


We were kinda hoping you forgot about that! Just us and the MAGATS invaded the capital, though we did have the good grace to declare war first.


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2021)

It was a marshmello roast that got out of hand.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 6, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Since I'll be 55 in June, I was able to pre-register with Shoppers Drug-mart here in Ontario. It'll be the Astra.
> 
> Not sure what's at play here but my sister (49yo) works at TD Bank (back office, not teller) and they her got the Pfizer shot last week. TD provided 4hrs paid time to get the shot, and will pay her another 4hrs to get the follow-up dose.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I’ve pre registered now. Fingys crossed.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 6, 2021)

printer said:


> We are dead last in terms of which province got their supply of vaccine into arms. The current government in my province is a joke. But at least we are holding the infections flat the last month. Test positive rate about 4%. At the rate they are going with the vaccinations I might get an appointment in two weeks. Wait, didn't I say that last week?


Good luck brother.


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good luck brother.


I don't have a burning desire to get out for the next few weeks. Other than groceries I can wait it out. Can't wait to see some live music though.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 6, 2021)

printer said:


> I don't have a burning desire to get out for the next few weeks. Other than groceries I can wait it out. Can't wait to see some live music though.


Me too. Live music and teeth cleaning are the things I miss the most.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Me too. Live music and teeth cleaning are the things I miss the most.


I miss camping in state parks.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I miss camping in state parks.


My idea of camping is staying in a 3 star hotel. 

Having said that, I hope you and your family will be able to camp in State parks soon brother.


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Me too. Live music and teeth cleaning are the things I miss the most.


I was thinking of making an appointment soon, it is overdue. And I can do the camping thing if it does not involve me sleeping with a layer of canvas between me and the outdoors.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

printer said:


> I was thinking of making an appointment soon, it is overdue. And I can do the camping thing if it does not involve me sleeping with a layer of canvas between me and the outdoors.


Used to love camping when I lived in Winnipeg I was out most summer weekends with my pup tent air mattress and a nice camp fire burning. I was gonna do some camping here in Cape Breton, but I live in a bit of a resort town compared to Winnipeg have a great backyard with trees all round and a fire pit on the patio just down from the back deck. I also was acquired by a cat, then two and I'm now a trapped man servant to these two little fuckers!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

printer said:


> I was thinking of making an appointment soon, it is overdue. And I can do the camping thing if it does not involve me sleeping with a layer of canvas between me and the outdoors.


I can also see the stars from my backyard and the milky way too, in Winnipeg you had to go many miles outside of town for dark sky's and good seeing, only the brightest stars were visible in Winnipeg, perhaps a dozen of the brightest. These days I'm lazy and use a phone app to id stars, just hold the fucker up to the sky, easy as pie.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 6, 2021)

NEW—One in three #COVID19survivors received a neurological or psychiatric diagnosis within six months of infection, an observational study of more than 230,000 patient health records published in 
@TheLancetPsych
estimates. Read https://hubs.li/H0KD0fx0


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Used to love camping when I lived in Winnipeg I was out most summer weekends with my pup tent air mattress and a nice camp fire burning. I was gonna do some camping here in Cape Breton, but I live in a bit of a resort town compared to Winnipeg have a great backyard with trees all round and a fire pit on the patio just down from the back deck. I also was acquired by a cat, then two and I'm now a trapped man servant to these two little fuckers!


My go-to camping is at the coast. We have some very nice state parks where I set up camp and go diving. In the summer there are some nice lakes in the mountains where I take my boat and go sailing. Also whitewater rafting. Some weekend trips included three or more families and ten or fifteen people in the camp.

I like go camping for at least a few days each month except December and January. It all stopped on March 15 2020. Associations have unraveled since then. It's going to take a while before the new normal is established. 

We've had as many as three cats and had no problems with leaving them in the house for a few days. Our cats were indoor cats. We never let them out, so it wasn't much different to them. When we were gone for longer, we had somebody look after them for us. I'm not sure they even knew we were gone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> NEW—One in three #COVID19survivors received a neurological or psychiatric diagnosis within six months of infection, an observational study of more than 230,000 patient health records published in
> @TheLancetPsych
> estimates. Read https://hubs.li/H0KD0fx0


The media needs to emphasize the maiming aspects of this disease, I figure when the vaccines are rolled out and the mass hospitalizations and deaths stop, people will start paying more attention to the aftermath. I guess it's gonna mean that the evangelicals and Trumpers are gonna be even more fucked up than before, provided they survive. With these new more contagious and lethal variants circulating it won't be long before they become infected, their only hope will be to hide in the herd with those who have sense and brains.

I wonder how the medical community and hospitals will feel about these assholes by next fall and winter when they show up in ICUs. At least the innocent will be protected by summer and the fools and assholes will suffer and die, there is at least some justice in it I suppose.

How's your friend with covid doing? There are antibody therapies available for early intervention, they saved Donald and Rudy. Hope she's gets through ok, her chances are better these days, even with most of the variants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> My go-to camping is at the coast. We have some very nice state parks where I set up camp and go diving. In the summer there are some nice lakes in the mountains where I take my boat and go sailing. Also whitewater rafting. Some weekend trips included three or more families and ten or fifteen people in the camp.
> 
> I like go camping for at least a few days each month except December and January. It all stopped on March 15 2020. Associations have unraveled since then. It's going to take a while before the new normal is established.
> 
> We've had as many as three cats and had no problems with leaving them in the house for a few days. Our cats were indoor cats. We never let them out, so it wasn't much different to them. When we were gone for longer, we had somebody look after them for us. I'm not sure they even knew we were gone.


I used to camp in Winnipeg to get out of the city, have a nice little camp fire to sit by and stargaze, I used field glasses, don't have much use for a telescope, except for the planets all stars are just points of light, if I want a better view I use the internet.

Used to snorkel as a kid and moved into SUBA as a teen, used a wet suit back in the day, but I only dove in summer, sold my gear when I moved to Moncton back in 78 and my air card expired decades ago!

I could leave the cats if I wanted to go camping, but where I live now is pretty rural, and I don't feel the need. Here is a car drive starting from about 3 minutes away from my driveway. I was testing out my Runcam2 on the hood of the car and set it to a nice tune.
*A Drive on Johnson Rd to Christie's Beach*


----------



## injinji (Apr 6, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> DESANTIS, anther Rep. MF that makes you say WTF were people thinking casting a vote for this terd.ccguns


He ran against the black progressive mayor of Tally, and just barely won. I'm a Blue Dog and was a big supporter of Gwen Graham. I feel like she could have easily won, but all that is water under the bridge now.


----------



## injinji (Apr 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Me too. Live music and teeth cleaning are the things I miss the most.


My crown came off eating my cousin's Christmas pound cake. I had to go get it put back on, so I went ahead and scheduled a cleaning. It was good to see everyone at the office, but my cleaning girl had gained a stone or three. (I can't really talk, I'm 214 myself)


----------



## injinji (Apr 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I miss camping in state parks.


State Parks are open here. Duh, it's Florida, so everything is open. (not really. My work will be closed until after the 4th of July)


----------



## injinji (Apr 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> NEW—One in three #COVID19survivors received a neurological or psychiatric diagnosis within six months of infection, an observational study of more than 230,000 patient health records published in
> @TheLancetPsych
> estimates. Read https://hubs.li/H0KD0fx0


We heard about that tonight. Scary times we are living in.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 6, 2021)

printer said:


> I was thinking of making an appointment soon, it is overdue. And I can do the camping thing if it does not involve me sleeping with a layer of canvas between me and the outdoors.


There are a few people in Winnipeg that speak Plautdietsch. The word noaktich comes to mind. 

My brother has camped/fished at least one of the 100k lakes in Manitoba with great enjoyment. The mosquitoes however were relentless. My Dad's sister lives in Rosenort. Beautiful country I'm told - one if the few provinces I haven't been to, yet.


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> The mosquitoes however were relentless.


Oh, I never heard that before.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> My go-to camping is at the coast. We have some very nice state parks where I set up camp and go diving. In the summer there are some nice lakes in the mountains where I take my boat and go sailing. Also whitewater rafting. Some weekend trips included three or more families and ten or fifteen people in the camp.
> 
> I like go camping for at least a few days each month except December and January. It all stopped on March 15 2020. Associations have unraveled since then. It's going to take a while before the new normal is established.
> 
> We've had as many as three cats and had no problems with leaving them in the house for a few days. Our cats were indoor cats. We never let them out, so it wasn't much different to them. When we were gone for longer, we had somebody look after them for us. *I'm not sure they even knew we were gone.*


they didn't; you live with them.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We've been talking and Joe knows the score, he is president of the USA and when his responsibilities are covered I figure he will loosen up supply from the USA. The Astra Zeneca vaccine is not approved in America and Fauci said you probably won't need it, Canada and Mexico already got several million doses of it from the states. Supply issues appear to be getting resolved moving forward as increased production comes online, but we are in a race against new variants now.


Hear Ya, all I can say is hang in,stay away ,and stay safe. The way this is playing out it's almost like it would have been worthwile to catch a bout w/Covid in earlier days when it seemed to be milder, now (Brazilian Variant) has world class athletes (Van. Canucks) kind of on their ass sick,so double down on the safety measures guys.ccguns


----------



## Moflow (Apr 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I am in pretty bad shape right now and do far too much desk sitting, something I'm changing.


Try a bike desk.....


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2021)

Looks like the supply chain for things like hand sanitizer and masks is back to full supply or maybe oversupply. Walgreens has hand sanitizer for 50% off on clearance. $2.49 for 16 ounce bottles. I remember at the beginning seeing those little travel size bottles costing close to $5.00.

But last time I was at Smart Food Service the latex gloves were close to $20 a box when they were $6 before the pandemic.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> My go-to camping is at the coast. We have some very nice state parks where I set up camp and go diving. In the summer there are some nice lakes in the mountains where I take my boat and go sailing. Also whitewater rafting. Some weekend trips included three or more families and ten or fifteen people in the camp.
> 
> I like go camping for at least a few days each month except December and January. It all stopped on March 15 2020. Associations have unraveled since then. It's going to take a while before the new normal is established.
> 
> We've had as many as three cats and had no problems with leaving them in the house for a few days. Our cats were indoor cats. We never let them out, so it wasn't much different to them. When we were gone for longer, we had somebody look after them for us. I'm not sure they even knew we were gone.


Oregon coast is gorgeous . Have you been to John Dellenback Dunes Trail? That was my favorite . So trippy and peaceful . Camping overnight to experience the sunrise over the dunes was breathtaking. The shadows cast at that time of day are heavenly.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oregon coast is gorgeous . Have you been to John Dellenback Dunes Trail? That was my favorite . So trippy and peaceful . Camping overnight to experience the sunrise over the dunes was breathtaking. The shadows cast at that time of day are heavenly.


I done a lot of camping and hiking in the area but I don't think I've done that trail yet. Thanks for the tip. The whole area is amazing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2021)

Moflow said:


> Try a bike desk.....
> View attachment 4873222


I'm bringing the exercise bike out of the basement and I'm buying a new regular one and plan on being on it as much as possible. I've got arthritis in the right foot pretty bad and it makes distance walking painful, but more after the fact than while walking. I've been hunkered down since last spring doing the pandemic thing, but apparently I'm eligible for the shot on the 12th of this month. I'm doing some lifestyle changes now and hope to be out and about a lot more this summer. It's time to do some flying and I haven't been flying for awhile, when ya crash ya gotta do the "walk of shame", so there's exercise involved in that too!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I done a lot of camping and hiking in the area but I don't think I've done that trail yet. Thanks for the tip. The whole area is amazing.


One more I have to mention is a Must just in case you haven’t done it either. It’s up the coast quite a bit from the other one. It’s
Cascade Head Trail , Nature Preserve in Tillamook County. Here is a picture of the view.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2021)

I used to follow a lady on YT named Hike Oregon. She highlighted a bunch of trails from that neck of the woods. I think she is in a new line of work these days, but she did leave a lot of good videos.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm bringing the exercise bike out of the basement and I'm buying a new regular one and plan on being on it as much as possible. I've got arthritis in the right foot pretty bad and it makes distance walking painful, but more after the fact than while walking. I've been hunkered down since last spring doing the pandemic thing, but apparently I'm eligible for the shot on the 12th of this month. I'm doing some lifestyle changes now and hope to be out and about a lot more this summer. It's time to do some flying and I haven't been flying for awhile, when ya crash ya gotta do the "walk of shame", so there's exercise involved in that too!


Good to hear you are getting the shot soon. I got the astrazeneca 1st dose 8th March, awaiting a call for second one.
My missus gets her second one next week. Hurrah!
The only places open here are the supermarkets and grocery stores who are raking the money in.
We are the only part of the UK that still hasn't produced a roadmap outta this disaster yet.


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2021)

On Long-Covid.








Long Covid symptoms aren’t as unique as we thought


The nagging symptoms long-haulers experience reveal a frustrating blind spot in medicine.




www.vox.com


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 8, 2021)

People keep forgetting that this covid outbreak has only been going for barely over a year. They'll be studying this thing and its effects for decades.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Sorry too, for breaking it to you, you’re not helping anyone with not getting vaccinated while you can. You declining doesn’t change the schedule or make someone else move up in the line. It does cause extra work having to call you again, and again, time that could have been spent on saving someone else. Meanwhile it will take longer for you to be vaccinated and protected, risking extra pressure and more work for healthcare pros. Getting yourself vaccinated isn’t just for you, it’s also to protect others. Want to stand up for a cause, get your ass vaccinated asap.


thank you for your post.

you put a lot of stock into Americans..are you aware of the anti-vacc polulace here in the states? no? Google is your friend before you need to 'break it to me'..as for saving lives? it's my Primary's office; there's no life saving there..the message says 'if you are having an emergency hang up and dial 911' emergencies aren't handled in the states by doctors offices you go to the hospital where they are bound to treat and stabilize you (by law regardless of ability to pay) for 72-hours..every market and drug store here has vaccines..we are overrun with places to go..they can't give 'em away.

ummmmmmm you know..wearing a mask can do more than a vaccine? fact.

i have a bit of an immunity issue right now and i'm going to advocate for myself..not too long ago a doctor suggested a beta-blocker for a certain ailment (not heart) until i reminded HIM that i have asthma..he looked into his computer and said 'oh yeahhhhhh, that wouldn't work'. like it was a joke. FYI beta blockers can cause death in asthmatics.

i didn't think it was funny.

PS within the next few weeks ALL Americans 16+ will be able to get a shot if they wish because not enough people are and with expirations they are now forced to offer..my job is now done. see?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2021)

Human Rhinovirus Infection Blocks Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus 2 Replication Within the Respiratory Epithelium: Implications for COVID-19 Epidemiology


Human rhinovirus triggers an innate immune response that blocks severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 replication within human respiratory epithelium.




academic.oup.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2021)

Michigan's infection rate is twice the rate of the second place state NJ.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> thank you for your post.
> 
> you put a lot of stock into Americans..are you aware of the anti-vacc polulace here in the states? no? Google is your friend before you need to 'break it to me'..as for saving lives? it's my Primary's office; there's no life saving there..the message says 'if you are having an emergency hang up and dial 911' emergencies aren't handled in the states by doctors offices you go to the hospital where they are bound to treat and stabilize you (by law regardless of ability to pay) for 72-hours..every market and drug store here has vaccines..we are overrun with places to go..they can't give 'em away.
> 
> ...


“you put a lot of stock into Americans”
More so in some than others. 

The narrator post was just a joke from one of my many online personas, I meant no offense. I use salbutamol and fluticasone propionate daily, so this post is from one asthmatic to another.

Nothing of what you said can sensibly lead to the conclusion you should delay your vaccination even longer. On the contrary. Since you have plenty to go around, and “your job is done”, and you have a bit of an immune issue, and there are many anti-vaxxers, and you’re asthmatic, you should get your ass vaccinated asap.

There are anti-vaxxers everywhere, it’s not a US thing. The percentage of the population that is willing to get a vaccine in the US is very similar to other countries, and is barely enough to reach herd immunity. That’s only more reason to get vaccinated.

Wearing a mask is in no way a substitute for a vaccine. Stay healthy and good luck with your decision.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Human Rhinovirus Infection Blocks Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus 2 Replication Within the Respiratory Epithelium: Implications for COVID-19 Epidemiology
> 
> 
> Human rhinovirus triggers an innate immune response that blocks severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 replication within human respiratory epithelium.
> ...


I think I'll depend more on the vaccine, than catching the cold to prevent covid! Perhaps a possible alternative for the Trumpers and anti vaccers! 

Covid was an insidious disease, bad, but not bad enough to cause the social changes required to control it.

If the mortality rate was a few percent higher and the virus as contagious as it is now, we would be in a completely different situation, anti mask and anti lock down rallies would be broken up with flamethrowers and any survivors would be behind razor wire, as would anybody breaking lockdown or not wearing a mask. That would apply to all western countries, not just the USA and there would be mandatory vaccinations too, they would simple grab those who refused, vaccinate them and intern them until the second dose was administered. This is how societies and people work, it's not even my opinion, but a fact like gravity.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2021)

Sativied said:


> “you put a lot of stock into Americans”
> More so in some than others.
> 
> The narrator post was just a joke from one of my many online personas, I meant no offense. I use salbutamol and fluticasone propionate daily, so this post is from one asthmatic to another.
> ...


first, i'm getting the vaccine..second if i listened to every doctor, I'd have been committed by now or dead (because they've made mistakes that i caught)..but they can do that anymore- there's something called HIPAA. I wear my mask and social distance wish i could say the same about others- such a small thing to put on a mask..men and women possess different sensibilities and we are the ones charged with child birth. men? not so much with their single thought at a time mindset.









Why Masking Matters Even With COVID-19 Vaccines


Quality face masks remain an important part of our fight against the virus, as most people are still unvaccinated. New virus variants may mean extended mask wearing.



www.contagionlive.com





gavel-to-gavel coverage has resumed on HLN.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> first, i'm getting the vaccine..second if i listened to every doctor, I'd have been committed by now or dead (because they've made mistakes that i caught)..but they can do that anymore- there's something called HIPAA. I wear my mask and social distance wish i could say the same about others- such a small thing to put on a mask..men and women possess different sensibilities and we are the ones charged with child birth. men? not so much with their single thought at a time mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've alway's seen woman as able to carry a heavier burden and keep things together than men are,no argument from me, also been amazed at how some mothers can juggle a overwhelming amount of things to do day in and day out without complaining, all you need now is to be able to kick our asses and you could reduce us to drone bees.LOLccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I've alway's seen woman as able to carry a heavier burden and keep things together than men are,no argument from me, also been amazed at how some mothers can juggle a overwhelming amount of things to do day in and day out without complaining, all you need now is to be able to kick our asses and you could reduce us to drone bees.LOLccguns


hard to be all that when you're a hysterical female


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> hard to be all that when you're a hysterical female


That is why you keep us men around.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2021)

printer said:


> That is why you keep us men around.


for the seeding.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think I'll depend more on the vaccine, than catching the cold to prevent covid! Perhaps a possible alternative for the Trumpers and anti vaccers!
> 
> Covid was an insidious disease, bad, but not bad enough to cause the social changes required to control it.
> 
> If the mortality rate was a few percent higher and the virus as contagious as it is now, we would be in a completely different situation, anti mask and anti lock down rallies would be broken up with flamethrowers and any survivors would be behind razor wire, as would anybody breaking lockdown or not wearing a mask. That would apply to all western countries, not just the USA and there would be mandatory vaccinations too, they would simple grab those who refused, vaccinate them and intern them until the second dose was administered. This is how societies and people work, it's not even my opinion, but a fact like gravity.


Yeah, they really missed the ball on the mutation predictions, I remember "experts saying that they predicted years for Covid mutations to take place WRONG, just likr they were on the original masking policy, remember healthy individuals only needed to maintain social distancing, also quite mistaken on the surface contamination thing(though it is probable that it stopped flu season in its tracks), as covid transmission is probably at least 90% aerosol spread.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Yeah, they really missed the ball on the mutation predictions, I remember "experts saying that they predicted years for Covid mutations to take place WRONG, just likr they were on the original masking policy, remember healthy individuals only needed to maintain social distancing, also quite mistaken on the surface contamination thing(though it is probable that it stopped flu season in its tracks), as covid transmission is probably at least 90% aerosol spread.ccguns


Covid has a very low mutation rate compared to other viruses, it was the sheer number of cases and increased possibility for mutation. I dunno about the years part, everybody knew it could mutate. As for masks, they were discouraging them because there was a severe supply shortage for hospitals, people had to reuse PPE until recently, once the mask supply became more stable, they first recommended DIY masks and then as supplies became available, surgical ones. In Canada they have been recommending n-95s now that supply issues are resolved and the variants are on the loose. There are a lot of fake n95 and KN95 masks out there so ya gotta be carful.

The only thing that appears to be mutating with covid19 are the spike proteins that infect cells, the most infectious winning the evolutionary race. I believe these approved vaccines are effective against all strains, some more than others, but they prevent hospitalizations and deaths, probably most of the maiming too. Future vaccine booster shots will be modified to deal with variants too.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

The fear of vaccinated people contracting and testing positive for the virus appears to be overblown:

*.01% of fully vaccinated people in Washington state test positive for COVID-19*
_Among the more than 1 million Washingtonians who have been fully vaccinated against COVID-19, 102 people have tested positive for COVID-19 more than two weeks after their vaccinations, the state Department of Health said Tuesday.

Those cases include eight people who have been hospitalized. Two deaths are also being investigated as possible “vaccine breakthrough” cases, the department said.

The vaccine breakthrough cases, which the department says are expected with any vaccine, represent .01% of the people who have been fully vaccinated and were tallied since Feb. 1, says a DOH news release issued Tuesday.

Clinical trials have shown COVID-19 vaccines reduce the risk of contracting the coronavirus by up to 95%, but a small percentage of fully vaccinated people can still be expected to get it, the release says.

Clinical trials have shown COVID-19 vaccines reduce the risk of contracting the coronavirus by up to 95%, but a small percentage of fully vaccinated people can still be expected to get it, the release says.

Breakthrough cases have been identified in 18 counties. Most of the people with confirmed vaccine breakthrough experienced only mild symptoms, if any, according to DOH. The two patients who died were both older than 80 and had underlying heath conditions._


Can somebody explain the apparent contradiction? 

COVID-19 vaccines reduce the risk of contracting the coronavirus by 90 - 95%. BUT only 0.01% of people who are fully vaccinated test positive for Covid-19.

Does anybody understand how both of those statement can be true?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

I assume ya got the jab @Jimdamick, so here's some good news.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Coronavirus: 'No issues': Drinking alcohol won’t affect COVID-19 vaccine efficacy, doctors say | CTV News 
*'No issues': Drinking alcohol won't affect COVID-19 vaccine efficacy, doctors say*


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The fear of vaccinated people contracting and testing positive for the virus appears to be overblown:
> 
> *.01% of fully vaccinated people in Washington state test positive for COVID-19*
> _Among the more than 1 million Washingtonians who have been fully vaccinated against COVID-19, 102 people have tested positive for COVID-19 more than two weeks after their vaccinations, the state Department of Health said Tuesday.
> ...


The results do not come from them actively searching for and testing people who are fully vaccinated, only tells of the people who felt the need to get tested after being fully vaccinated. I am sure of the 1 million people who are fully vaccinated, not all of them are going to get covid tested if they feel some type of way (most likely mild if any symptoms). You can't really compare the effectiveness and the 0.01% that tested positive afterwards


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The fear of vaccinated people contracting and testing positive for the virus appears to be overblown:
> 
> *.01% of fully vaccinated people in Washington state test positive for COVID-19*
> _Among the more than 1 million Washingtonians who have been fully vaccinated against COVID-19, 102 people have tested positive for COVID-19 more than two weeks after their vaccinations, the state Department of Health said Tuesday.
> ...


Not without seeing the homework behind the numbers. I think they were being very conservative in their efficacy estimates. I'm not sure what their goal post was in the trials, but subsequently they have found that most people who are vaccinated do not catch it at all and those who do are much less contagious. I think they might have to start breaking the numbers down by variants from here on out, all covid types are not equal in terms of R0, virulence and vaccine response. The UK strain appears to be the most contagious and is winning the race to infect the most people, it also appears to be more virulent and is afflicting younger people.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> The results do not come from them actively searching for and testing people who are fully vaccinated, only tells of the people who felt the need to get tested after being fully vaccinated. I am sure of the 1 million people who are fully vaccinated, not all of them are going to get covid tested if they feel some type of way (most likely mild if any symptoms). You can't really compare the effectiveness and the 0.01% that tested positive afterwards


So, it's an artifact of a crappy testing program. If what you say is true. I figured that was a possibility but it's not what the newspaper said. 

Whatever. 90-95% effective at preventing infection by the wild strain of coronavirus is pretty good. We'll see if the new strains get enough steam up to make us go through another cycle of death.


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Yeah, they really missed the ball on the mutation predictions, I remember "experts saying that they predicted years for Covid mutations to take place WRONG, just likr they were on the original masking policy, remember healthy individuals only needed to maintain social distancing, also quite mistaken on the surface contamination thing(though it is probable that it stopped flu season in its tracks), as covid transmission is probably at least 90% aerosol spread.ccguns


There was an initial strain in Wuhan, it did not leave the area but was crowded out by two variants that got out of China. Then one traveled west to Europe and the other went to the other Asian countries and then got to the West Coast of the US. They have been tracking the movements of the virus by its mutations right from the start.

This is an interesting page that shows how the new variants pushed the others aside.









CoVariants: Per Country


CoVariants: Plots of Frequencies by Country




covariants.org





And the mutations. I can not seem to find the page I want.







There was a page that you could view the data, put your pointer over the dots and read which mutation it is. You could view the tree over time, it stepping through the data and it showing the movement across the world.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Can somebody explain the apparent contradiction?
> 
> COVID-19 vaccines reduce the risk of contracting the coronavirus by 90 - 95%. BUT only 0.01% of people who are fully vaccinated test positive for Covid-19.
> 
> Does anybody understand how both of those statement can be true?


They’re not. “COVID-19 vaccines reduce the risk of contracting the coronavirus by 90 - 95%”. Unfortunately that’s not really what that 90-95% means, it means 0-10% of a nonvaccinated population gets symptomatic covid over a period of time (the trial period) given a certain spread rate. That efficiacy percentage is based on the difference with the vaccinated and the placebo group. The actual effectiveness is typically lower but can be higher. If in an unvaccinated population 1000 out if 100k get sick, it would mean 90-95% less (so 50-100 people) get sick in a vaccinated population of the same size.

To draw any conclusions about the efficiacy of vaccination from the fact only 0.01% of the million Washingtoners got sick you’d have to compare it to a million who haven’t been vaccinated. Based on the claimed efficiacy however, there should be, in theory, 10-20 times as many sick in a million unvaccinated Washingtoners. To draw any hard conclusions about the effectiveness is much harder, as there are many other reasons why those vaccinated Washingtoners didn‘t get infected, and sick, than getting vaccinated.

If that sounds confusing it’s cause it is. Simply put 90-95% efficiacy means 90-95% less zombies than without vaccination. It doesn’t say anything about how much of the population turns into zombies, and it doesn’t mean 5-10% of the population becomes a zombie.

Is Washingtoner a word? 

(edited: oops)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Is Washingtoner a word?


In German, in English it's Washingtonian


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2021)

Found it. There are arrows and a row of dots at the left top which steps you through different options. 





__





auspice







nextstrain.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

printer said:


> Found it. There are arrows and a row of dots at the left top which steps you through different options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A useful scientific tool for professionals, timely information sharing speeds up scientific progress. We are not swinging blindly in the dark here, the power of our knowledge and response is evolving much quicker than the virus can, we do things exponentially too these days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

Here is a market for some enterprising company to develop and build scaled mRNA facilities in a number of countries, there are many eager customers out there. mRNA strand data can be emailed FFS and we all cooperate on the front end of vaccine development and produce our own vaccines as well as for others. These facilities can be used to produce future flu vaccines and cancer treatments, as well as standing by for pandemic response. If trade agreements interfere in any way with this, they are dropped or renegotiated, we need a domestic supply chain too for vaccines and PPE. Never again.

I wanna know how many Canadians died because of this oversight and I want it corrected, I'm a liberal party member and I made it clear to certain people that I'll vote for a fucking Tory if they don't do it! I figure lot of people think that way and the government knows it. The liberals are still doing well in the polls, despite this screw up, but they know they better have a plan or more come election day, cause the other two parties will.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lack of vaccine capacity propels Canada into global race to attract drug companies - POLITICO

*Lack of vaccine capacity propels Canada into global race to attract drug companies*
*Canada has had to rely entirely on over-burdened foreign supply chains for a Covid vaccine rollout that has lagged international peers.*

OTTAWA — Canada's race for Covid vaccines quickly exposed a flaw: It lacked the capacity to produce any.
The absence of domestic manufacturing forced the Trudeau government from the get-go into a global competition to attract drug producers to the country’s shores.

So far, Canada has had to rely entirely on over-burdened foreign supply chains for a Covid vaccine rollout that has lagged international peers, including the United States.

“We started, I would say, in a position that I don’t want to find ourselves to be in the future, whatever may come next,” Industry Minister François-Philippe Champagne told POLITICO in a recent interview.
But even as the government works to get the country ahead of Covid variants, it's determined to establish better footing for the next pandemic. It's not alone.

“Many countries of the world have drawn the same conclusion as Canada, that they would want to have more domestic capacity. ... Part of the challenge is getting [companies’] attention and attracting them to Canada,” Champagne added.

*Lessons from the fallout:* The biomanufacturing scarcity in Canada has highlighted the health risks of foreign dependence as well as the political ones.

Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has faced flak for Canada’s program to get doses into arms. Trudeau has predicted everyone who wants to get vaccinated will be able to by September, though he’s recently said the timeline could end up being shorter. Just 1.76 percent of Canadians were fully vaccinated as of March 27 and only around 10 percent had received one dose, says the Public Health Agency of Canada.

Last year, his government signed contracts totaling more than C$1 billion with eight drug companies to line up promising vaccine candidates from abroad. Canada, however, won’t have the capacity to produce its own Covid-19 vaccine until the end of 2021 at the earliest.

Criticism has focused on whether Canada could have produced its own vaccines, rather than depending on international drug shipments, some of which have seen delays.

Trudeau has acknowledged the pandemic caught the world off guard and there’s been much to learn from it.

*Canada’s pitch to pharma: *Champagne, who is Trudeau’s point person on rebuilding vaccine manufacturing in Canada, said he’s been working the phones with pharma CEOs trying to entice them to invest in the country.
The minister’s sales pitch includes promoting Canada’s research institutes, its highly skilled labor force and how it has the smallest population in the G-7.

“That is a true advantage because on one hand you can come here and satisfy our domestic needs relatively quickly and you can use Canada as a base to export to the world,” he said, noting Canada has trade deals with the Pacific Rim, Europe and North America.

The biggest obstacle? Champagne, who was foreign minister until Trudeau shuffled him into his new job in January, says it’s getting the companies’ attention in a crowded global field.

*Future planning:* Dr. Alan Bernstein, a member of Canada’s Covid-19 Vaccine Task Force, said in an interview that the pandemic has reinforced the need for governments to partner with the private sector.
For example, he said the U.S. government has had success by partnering with drugmakers on a vaccine through the Trump administration’s accelerator Operation Warp Speed. In contrast, he said the European Union decided it would only be a consumer.

“And look who’s in bad shape these days,” said Bernstein, who’s also president and CEO of CIFAR, a Canadian-based global research organization. “When there’s a pandemic — and there will be another one, of course … there’s a public interest at stake and therefore there has to be a public investment on the line.”

Bernstein argued Canada falls somewhere in between the U.S. and the EU because it secured vaccine doses and started investing in its own production capacity for the future.

*From bad to worse: *He said successive governments over the past 25 years failed to encourage drug companies to stay in Canada.

“We never worried about it because, of course, we had supply,” Bernstein said. “There was always lots of it around, so it was never viewed as being an issue until this pandemic came along.”

Pamela Fralick, who heads the pharma industry association in Canada, said that conditions in the country haven’t been hospitable to the sector for decades. In recent years, she said the Trudeau government's costly regulatory measures made it worse.

Fralick, the president of Innovative Medicines Canada, said that prior to the pandemic relations between government and industry were at a low point. Global pharma CEOs, who have the power to direct the investments, reached out to the Trudeau government four times pre-pandemic and “effectively didn’t get any kind of meaningful response,” she said.
“We couldn’t even really get meetings with a minister as an association here in Canada,” said Fralick, who added that the pandemic has lowered the tensions and led to a “fragile, but positive change.”

Trudeau himself has highlighted his direct conversations in recent months with the top global pharma executives, including Pfizer’s Dr. Albert Bourla.

*The global race:* Bernstein said the pandemic has forced countries to find ways to shore up vaccine supplies, an environment that has created bidding wars with manufacturers.

"[They want] to make sure that, for the next pandemic, they’re not caught with their pants down," he said. “Every politician is highly motivated to fix this situation.”

Fralick said the pandemic has indeed launched an international contest.

“Just about every country in the world will feel blindsided by this pandemic. ... Canada’s certainly not alone,” she said, noting only a handful of countries produce the vaccines. “We were caught flat footed.”

*The effort, so far:* Last week, Champagne announced a federal investment of up to C$415 million towards a new Sanofi flu vaccine manufacturing facility in Toronto. The deal offered a roughly 50-50 split between governments and industry.
Fralick, who doesn’t know the terms of the deal, said “50-cent dollars” must have taken precedence over the company’s concerns about some of the other issues.

In February, Trudeau announced a memorandum of understanding with Novavax Inc. that would see the company produce its Covid-19 vaccines at a new Montreal facility, which received C$126 million in funding.

The facility is expected to be ready to produce vaccine in late 2021. The Novavax vaccine is still under review and has yet to receive Health Canada approval.

The government has also announced deals to expand biomanufacturing with domestic companies, including investments of up to C$173 million with Medicago and C$25.1 million with Precision NanoSystems Inc.

*What’s next: *Champagne says Canada is in talks with numerous players. “We’re trying to advance as many of them as possible and I think you’ll see more coming,” he said. “I don’t have a crystal ball, but I think we need to be better prepared for whatever may come next.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

This should help to heat up the fire under Justin's ass. The problem is international supply, not coordination, just a squabble about limited supply.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As the U.S. Vaccinates Millions for Covid-19, Most Canadians Are Still Waiting - WSJ

*As the U.S. Vaccinates Millions for Covid-19, Most Canadians Are Still Waiting*
*Canada’s vaccine rollout has been among the slowest in major economies, and it is imposing fresh lockdowns as virus variants spread*

The U.S. economy is opening up and Covid-19 vaccines are increasingly available. But its neighbor to the north has had one of the slowest vaccine rollouts among developed economies, and is now imposing new lockdowns to stem a surge in infections.

Canada’s lockdowns come as new, more contagious variants of the coronavirus have taken hold in the country. The rapid spread of the B.1.1.7 variant, first identified in the U.K., and P.1 variant, which originated in Brazil, has forced authorities in Canada’s biggest provinces to impose new stay-at-home orders and in some cases, shut down schools.

The country’s vaccine rollout, stymied by supply-chain problems and a lack of coordination at the federal and provincial levels, contrasts with its initial, aggressive response to securing doses earlier in the pandemic. Canada clinched deals with eight vaccine makers, the bulk of them completed before late last year, for access to as much as 404 million doses—the most doses per capita of any advanced economy.

But Canada has been slow to get those shots into people’s arms, and Canadians have watched with envy the progress in the U.S.

Data collected by the University of Oxford’s Our World in Data shows Canada had provided one or more doses to about 16% of its population as of Tuesday, whereas the U.S. had covered 32% of its population, the U.K. was at 47% and Israel had reached 61%.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 8, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I've alway's seen woman as able to carry a heavier burden and keep things together than men are,no argument from me, also been amazed at how some mothers can juggle a overwhelming amount of things to do day in and day out without complaining, all you need now is to be able to kick our asses and you could reduce us to drone bees.LOLccguns


My wife can kick my ass, as well.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 8, 2021)

Sativied said:


> They’re not. “COVID-19 vaccines reduce the risk of contracting the coronavirus by 90 - 95%”. Unfortunately that’s not really what that 90-95% means, it means 0-10% of a nonvaccinated population gets symptomatic covid over a period of time (the trial period) given a certain spread rate. That efficiacy percentage is based on the difference with the vaccinated and the placebo group. The actual effectiveness is typically lower but can be higher. If in an unvaccinated population 1000 out if 100k get sick, it would mean 90-95% less (so 50-100 people) get sick in a vaccinated population of the same size.
> 
> To draw any conclusions about the efficiacy of vaccination from the fact only 0.01% of the million Washingtoners got sick you’d have to compare it to a million who haven’t been vaccinated. Based on the claimed efficiacy however, there should be, in theory, 10-20 times as many sick in a million unvaccinated Washingtoners. To draw any hard conclusions about the effectiveness is much harder, as there are many other reasons why those vaccinated Washingtoners didn‘t get infected, and sick, than getting vaccinated.
> 
> ...


I finished smoking a joint a few minutes before I read this. After reading it 3 more times I still don’t get it. 

I’ll try again later when I come down. You better answer my PM if I send you one.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I finished smoking a joint a few minutes before I read this. After reading it 3 more times I still don’t get it.
> 
> I’ll try again later when I come down. You better answer my PM if I send you one.


I’d fire myself too if I was Biden and on my staff  Not my most clear post ever and can’t even spell efficacy.

“_Efficacy is the degree to which a vaccine prevents disease, and possibly also transmission, under ideal and controlled circumstances – comparing a vaccinated group with a placebo group. Effectiveness meanwhile refers to how well it performs in the real world. Although a vaccine that has high efficacy – such as Moderna’s COVID-19 vaccine with 94.5% efficacy and Pfizer’s with 90% efficacy – would be expected to be highly effective in the real world, it is unlikely to translate into the same effectiveness in practice.
_
*WHAT IS EFFICACY?*
_A vaccine with an efficacy of 90% in a trial, for instance, means there was a 90% reduction in cases of disease in the vaccinated group compared to the unvaccinated (or placebo) group. But efficacy in laboratory conditions does not always translate to effectiveness, and so an efficacy trial can overestimate a vaccine’s impact in practice._”









What is the difference between efficacy and effectiveness?


The two terms used to describe how well a drug or vaccine works are often used interchangeably, but they are not actually the same thing – here’s why.




www.gavi.org





Or from Canada’s CCV:


https://www.who.int/influenza_vaccines_plan/resources/Session4_VEfficacy_VEffectiveness.PDF



Don’t tell the anti-vaxxers lol

With flu vaccines it seems the effectiveness is at the low end of the efficacy range of 40-60%, which just shows how awesome the covid vaccines are in comparison regardless.

Anyway, feel free to PM. Codeword is the name of the most awesome coolest Canadian who ever lived.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Or from Canada’s CCV:
> https://www.who.int/influenza_vaccines_plan/resources/Session4_VEfficacy_VEffectiveness.PDF


That document looks like it was formatted for the legally blind! Jesus what a fucking mess!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 9, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Anyway, feel free to PM. Codeword is the name of the most awesome coolest Canadian who ever lived.


Got it. Codeword Celine Dion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Got it. Codeword Celine Dion.


I would have thought Gretzkey, "The Great One"


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I would have thought Gretzkey, "The Great One"


I prefer Yzerman, but imo when it comes to Canadians, 'The Great One' will always mean someone else.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Got it. Codeword Celine Dion.


"_In maybe some alternate Canadian universe. Would you fuck her?_" - Anthony Burdain 

You’re all wrong, it’s obviously the legendary Léo Major, aka the One-eyed ghost, aka Quebec’s Rambo aka the Great Canadian Liberator (ok I made up the last one). 




__





Léo Major


Léo Major, DCM and Bar, soldier and war hero (born 23 January 1921 in New Bedford, Massachusetts, died 12 October 2008 in Montreal, QC). Major was a veteran ...




www.thecanadianencyclopedia.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

Sativied said:


> "_In maybe some alternate Canadian universe. Would you fuck her?_" - Anthony Burdain
> 
> You’re all wrong, it’s obviously the legendary Léo Major, aka the One-eyed ghost, aka Quebec’s Rambo aka the Great Canadian Liberator (ok I made up the last one).
> 
> ...


Well Canada did develop a strong relationship with Holland during the war and after, we helped liberate and feed the country in it's time of need and sheltered the Royal family for the duration. We get thousands of tulips every year for thanks. We send a Christmas tree to Boston every year too, after the Halifax explosion in 1917 they helped a lot with trainloads of supplies and help then shiploads.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 9, 2021)

One of the counties in Michigans thumb now has over 30% positive test rate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm glad Americans are getting vaccinated at a very fast rate, you folks have suffered greatly and the variants are giving you one last kick in the teeth. We are getting pounded up this way too in some places and the virus is on the rise everywhere, including here in NS, where we've been kinda blessed this past year with low case counts. Joe will have all Americans who want a vaccine covered by the end of the month, here in NS Canada it's by the end of June. Those over 55 and healthcare workers etc will be covered by the end of the month here and that should help quite a bit. However the variants are now afflicting younger people and that is the emerging issue, especially front line workers. I expect the border will be opened back up by around July, though I suspect a vaccine passport will be required both ways.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Canada's third wave on track to become its worst yet as hospitalizations spike - CNN

*Canada's third wave on track to become its worst yet as hospitalizations spike*

Covid-19 variants are putting younger Canadians in intensive care

(CNN)Canada's third wave of the pandemic is now more serious than the previous two, as hospitalizations and critical care admissions spike and the vaccine rollout is unlikely to change things over the next few weeks.

"The end is definitely in sight but we're not there yet. This third wave is more serious and we need to hang in there for another few weeks to make sure that we can flatten that curve, drop those numbers down again, to give a chance for vaccines to take hold," said Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau during a press conference in Ottawa Friday.

The situation is most serious in Ontario, Canada's most populous province, where officials say the province is close to its 'worst case scenario' projections for the third wave. The province came dangerously close on Friday to shattering a record for a single day increase in cases and has already set a record this week for intensive care unit admissions related to Covid-19.

"We're seeing more and more young people being admitted to hospital with Covid-19. So to young people: There are more contagious and more serious variants out there, even if you're younger, you can get sick very, very quickly," Trudeau said.

Across the country, Canadian health officials say ICU admissions are up more than 20% in the last week alone as all of Canada's most populous provinces cope with a third wave more threatening to the health care system than the last two.

"I can understand the frustration, the anxiety, the concern that Canadians right across the country are feeling in seeing these numbers rise, I share it. I think we're all recognizing that we don't want to be in this third wave but we're here," Trudeau said.

*Vaccine rollout will not slow new growth in cases*
Although Canada broke a record this week for vaccine doses administered, Dr. Theresa Tam, Canada's chief public health officer, says the vaccine rollout will not slow the rapid growth in cases as more contagious variants spread throughout the country.

"Right now my concern is ... the ICUs filling up, not just hospitalizations, because there is an absolute limit to ICU capacity, not necessarily because of equipment, but because of people," Tam said during Friday's press conference.

The province of Ontario, including Canada's most populous city, Toronto, imposed a provincewide stay-at-home order for at least four weeks beginning Thursday as the third wave threatens to overwhelm hospitals. However, restrictions have only moderately decreased new infections despite the fact that cities like Toronto have been in some form of lockdown since late November.

Ontario Premier Doug Ford imposed the province's third state of emergency since the pandemic began. Nonessential retail stores including malls will close to in-person shopping with only grocery stores, pharmacies and garden centers open to the public.

Restaurant dining rooms, personal care services, and gyms were already closed across the province as last week province official shut down many places but stopped short of a stay-at-home order.

Toronto and the adjacent region of Peel moved students to virtual learning earlier this week just ahead of a previously scheduled spring break. The Ford government says its priority is to keep schools open throughout the province.

Outside of Canada's Atlantic provinces, the third wave of the pandemic is straining hospitals throughout most of the country.

In a statement released Wednesday, Tam underscored the threat of variants spreading and leading to more infections and severe illness, especially among younger Canadians.

"While COVID-19 continues to impact people of all ages in Canada, infection rates are highest among those aged 20 to 39 years of age. As well, we are seeing an increased number of adults, under the age of 60 years being treated for COVID-19 in hospital, including in intensive care units," Tam said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

Alberta is about the closest we have to a "red state" the government there is to the right of the national conservatives. It is interesting to note the rural urban divide, rural people think they are less vulnerable to covid, but experience has proved them wrong repeatedly (especially in the states). Even with in a Canadian conservative party there is a rural urban divide over the pandemic response and issues like guns, here too folks.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kenney's divided house: COVID pandemic widens urban-rural rift within Alberta government | National Post

*Kenney's divided house: COVID pandemic widens urban-rural rift within Alberta government*
*The intersection of political persuasion and geography on lockdown views in Alberta has been evident in polling throughout the pandemic*

EDMONTON — Alberta’s rural-urban divide has become a deeper problem for Alberta Premier Jason Kenney, as the province enters the third wave of the COVID-19 pandemic.

Earlier this week, Kenney announced another round of restrictions, saying it was his job to “make tough choices,” and taking the province back to strict rules that were in place in February during the second wave, when cases had grown rapidly and there were concerns the hospital system would be overrun.

“The only responsible choice to save lives and to protect our health-care system is to take immediate action,” Kenney said on Tuesday.

The premier also hinted some Albertans — and some in his caucus — weren’t going to be happy about it.

“I fully expect to hear some of those opinions publicly, in the coming days, and I welcome that,” Kenney said. “I just ask that the debate be informed by facts.”

By Wednesday night, it was clear just how many politicians felt that way: Seventeen out of 63 United Conservative Party caucus members — fully one-quarter — signed a letter addressed to Kenney, saying they disagreed with returning to more stringent restrictions.

For months there has been a handful of disgruntled UCP MLAs who’ve opposed further restrictions, or in some cases, advocated for an approach that treats parts of the province differently.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2021)

Donald Trump killed nuns and it wasn't over by *Easter 2020*..gave their lives for the caring of the afflicted and those who aren't wanted, now all dead because no one cared about them.



This combination of photos provided by Felician Publications from July 2020 to April 2021 shows 21 nuns from the Felician order who have died from COVID-19. Top row from left are Sisters Mary Clarence Borkoski, Mary Madeleine Dolan, Mary Felicia Golembiewski-Dove, Mary Alice Ann Gradowski, Victoria Marie Indyk, Mary Evelyn Labik and Celine Marie Lesinski. Middle row from left are Sisters Mary Seraphine Liskiewicz, Mary Christinette Lojewski, Mary Michele Mazur, Mary Bronisia Muzalewski, Christine Marie Nizialek, Mary DeAngelis Nowak and Mary Estelle Printz. Bottom row from left are Sisters Mary Patricia Pyszynski, Mary Martinez Rozek, Mary Danatha Suchyta, Thomas Marie Wadowski, Mary Luiza Wawrzyniak, Rose Mary Wolak and Mary Janice Zolkowski. (Felician Publications via AP)









'How many of us will be left?' Catholic nuns face loss, pain


GREENSBURG, Pa. (AP) — The nuns’ daily email update was overtaken by news of infections. Ambulances blared into the driveways of their convents. Prayers for the sick went unanswered, prayers for the dead grew monotonous and, their cloistered world suddenly caving in, some of the sisters’...




apnews.com


----------



## printer (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Alberta is about the closest we have to a "red state" the government there is to the right of the national conservatives. It is interesting to note the rural urban divide, rural people think they are less vulnerable to covid, but experience has proved them wrong repeatedly (especially in the states). Even with in a Canadian conservative party there is a rural urban divide over the pandemic response and issues like guns, here too folks.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Kenney's divided house: COVID pandemic widens urban-rural rift within Alberta government | National Post
> 
> ...


“I fully expect to hear some of those opinions publicly, in the coming days, and I welcome that,” Kenney said. “I just ask that the debate be informed by facts.”


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 10, 2021)

Canada is losing the race between vaccines and variants as the 3rd wave worsens



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/coronavirus-variants-canada-covid-19-vaccine-third-wave-1.5978394


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Canada is losing the race between vaccines and variants as the 3rd wave worsens
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/coronavirus-variants-canada-covid-19-vaccine-third-wave-1.5978394


And I get "no appointment available" on the website! No too much panic here as the case counts are still low, we do testing, contact tracing and case isolation. Still there are a disproportionate number of older people in the Maritimes and if it got away we could end up like the Italian villages last spring, full of the dead elderly .


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

Most kids with serious inflammatory illness had mild initial cases of COVID


Some cases, especially those that follow silent, undiagnosed COVID-19 infections, may be mistaken for Kawasaki disease, a rare condition that can cause red skin, swelling and heart problems.




www.wfla.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And I get "no appointment available" on the website! No too much panic here as the case counts are still low, we do testing, contact tracing and case isolation. Still there are a disproportionate number of older people in the Maritimes and if it got away we could end up like the Italian villages last spring, full of the dead elderly .


I’m thankful my parents who are both in their 80’s are vaccinated. They are in the southern part of NB and the majority of cases there are in the north.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2021)

Might be time for a Pandemic 2021 thread eh.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Might be time for a Pandemic 2021 thread eh.


Naw, covid 19 was the name and 2020 was the year that it nailed our asses, 2021 should be called "Pandemic 2021 the recovery". Even in Canada, I figure we will largely be out of the woods by late July. I would expect the border to reopen by the first of July too, though we might need proof of vaccination to cross it either way.

As everybody who wants a vaccine gets one and immunity, they will care less and less about the unvaccinated because they will be perceived as less of a personal or family threat, the hospitals and medical community will care though. I think when people are immunized and only the anti vaccers show up at the hospital, they will be making the local news.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Naw, covid 19 was the name and 2020 was the year that it nailed our asses, 2021 should be called "Pandemic 2021 the recovery". Even in Canada, I figure we will largely be out of the woods by late July. I would expect the border to reopen by the first of July too, though we might need proof of vaccination to cross it either way.
> 
> As everybody who wants a vaccine gets one and immunity, they will care less and less about the unvaccinated because they will be perceived as less of a personal or family threat, the hospitals and medical community will care though. I think when people are immunized and only the anti vaccers show up at the hospital, they will be making the local news.


We'll see.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

WTF! Are these morons going to Michigan for a fun fucking weekend or what? Jesus Christ, I'm gonna be on the fucking blower tomorrow and crucify my liberal MP! Are these people fucking morons, with our vaccination rate? I live hundreds of miles from the border, if I lived in Ontario I'd freak out on the government.  Change in policy, all Canadians returning by land from the USA get a free stay for two weeks at the razor wire motel, just inside the border, accommodations under canvas.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Canadians are flocking to US border cities to take advantage of a travel loophole — and it's creating lucrative opportunities on both sides of the closed border*






A "Welcome to Canada" sign at the US-Canada border. Shutterstock.com

Canadian tourists are driving up business in US border towns to avoid strict quarantines in Canada.
Those arriving in Canada by land can save as much as $2,000 (Canadian) by not having to quarantine in a hotel.
Transportation firms in cities like Buffalo, New York, are reaping the benefits with costly fares.
Canadian tourists are once again stimulating the economies of American border cities and bringing back the "Buffalo shuffle" despite the border between the two countries remaining closed to non-essential travel.

Transportation companies in Buffalo, New York, are experiencing a long-awaited boom in business by catering to Canadians heading north, CBC is reporting, and the reason is a loophole that allows them to avoid mandatory COVID-19 hotel quarantines when arriving back home.

Recently enacted travel restrictions in Canada require that residents returning by air quarantine in a hotel at their expense, up to $2,000 (Canadian), according to CBC. Canadians traveling across the land border, however, need only submit to a home quarantine while undergoing extensive testing for the coronavirus, in addition to providing a recent negative test to border guards.

Buffalo is one outpost that's seen an uptick in Canadian visitors, but not directly from Canada. Visitors from the north have been arriving by air from parts of the US and making the last stretch of their journey home by land, crossing the world's longest border by car.

One transportation company, Buffalo Limousine, told CBC that it transports an average of 50 Canadians per day and business has increased by 50%. The pandemic nearly decimated the company, along with countless businesses that relied on Canadian customers.

A Buffalo Limousine trip from Buffalo-Niagara International Airport across the border to Fort Erie, Ontario costs around $120 one-way for the 17-mile trip, CBC said.

Public transportation options before the pandemic included Megabus Canada and Amtrak, which took passengers from Buffalo to Toronto with stops along the way. Both have stopped cross-border services during the pandemic, according to their websites.

*Reviving the Buffalo shuffle*
Prior to the pandemic, America's neighbor to the north was more than willing to cross the southern border to save on everything from gasoline to airfare. Canadian visa holders also frequently visited the now-closed Consulate General of Canada in downtown Buffalo in order to apply for certain extensions that could only be done outside of the country, a trip known as the Buffalo shuffle.


----------



## smokinrav (Apr 12, 2021)

This would be funny if not so disturbing









Poll shows vast majority of Republicans trust Trump for medical advice over CDC, Biden and Fauci


Related: Coronavirus in numbers The vast majority of Republicans surveyed in a new poll said they trusted former President Donald Trump on medical advice – even after he suggested that injecting disinfectants could cure Covid-19 during a White House press briefing. At least 66 per cent of...




news.google.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> This would be funny if not so disturbing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have been distilled down to their essence, as the ones subject to reason and facts have gone independent or democrat, the republican party has shrunk down in size considerably. About half of independents now are really "soft" republicans and they are the competent, nice old white man's target. The democrats can get a lot more done under Joe's cover than they ever could with Obama, the reaction will be much less intense. Joe is the kinda guy who grows on ya and he is growing on those independent voters and even left wing democrats with an eye on 2022.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 12, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> This would be funny if not so disturbing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

“We have 28 people waiting for a bed": Q&A with Michael Warner, the Toronto doctor who's gone viral sharing his patients’ stories


"I want to set the record straight so people understand the severity of the situation, especially when communication from the government has been inconsistent at best"




torontolife.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> “We have 28 people waiting for a bed": Q&A with Michael Warner, the Toronto doctor who's gone viral sharing his patients’ stories
> 
> 
> "I want to set the record straight so people understand the severity of the situation, especially when communication from the government has been inconsistent at best"
> ...


They need to lock down even more and hit anti lockdown and anti mask idiots hard, surround their rallies, jail and heavily fine all involved, lock them all up for a two week quarantine period. Unfortunately many people are not responsible enough to make the right decisions and we need to enforce the laws on the books vigorously and with out exception, send a message, particularly to young people. This is not a matter of individual choice, but of collective action, common sense and law, Their rights end where my nose begins, plus six feet and a mask in public.

I hope they are surging anti body supplies in the hot spots, there is suppose to be a good supply, but it has to be given early and it's hard to predict lately who will do badly. I don't like being a hard ass about these things, but events have repeatedly proven that these behaviors have killed far too many innocent and stupid people. It's bad enough with inconsistent and stupid government policies. Freedom comes with responsibility and if the government can conscript you, confiscate your property and demand taxes for the common good and as part of your civic responsibility, this is small potatoes in comparison. Besides we owe the people working in the hospitals a Hell of a lot more as a society than working them to death and killing them with covid. How would you like to work is a sea of covid for the past fucking year with out a cure or treatment while putting your family at risk every day or not even seeing them out of fear of sickening them.


----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

*If you’re considering a trip to Europe this summer, here’s what to keep in mind.*

With the number of people in the United States vaccinated against the coronavirus climbing, Americans are starting to explore their prospects for international travel this summer, a season when Europe is traditionally a big draw.

Most of Europe has been off-limits to most U.S. residents for over a year, and the continent is grappling with a third wave of coronavirus infections and a surge in more contagious variants, making it unclear when borders will reopen. But some European countries have started to welcome vaccinated travelers, including American tourists, and others are making preparations to ease restrictions in time for the summer season.

In the United States, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention still recommends against travel. And ultimately the course of the virus will determine what travel looks like across the world. But here’s what we know about how European countries are preparing to resume tourism.

“The current focus is on opening up internal markets within the E.U. and U.K. and then, depending on reciprocity agreements, more third countries will be included,” said Eric Dresin, the secretary general of the European Travel Agents’ and Tour Operators’ Association. “But right now, we are not talking about Americans visiting Europe.”

Travelers coming from the United States do have some options, though: Having brought the virus under control, Iceland is allowing all vaccinated travelers to enter without being subject to Covid-19 testing or quarantine measures.

Greece said it would reopen for all tourists in mid-May, as long as they show proof of vaccination, antibodies or a negative Covid-19 test result before traveling. Turkey said that it would not require international travelers to be vaccinated this summer, and that it would re-evaluate testing policies after April 15.
*more...*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *If you’re considering a trip to Europe this summer, here’s what to keep in mind.*
> 
> With the number of people in the United States vaccinated against the coronavirus climbing, Americans are starting to explore their prospects for international travel this summer, a season when Europe is traditionally a big draw.
> 
> ...


That’s something to consider. There might be some really good deals out there!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s something to consider. There might be some really good deals out there!


For the vaccinated, the unwashed, not so much.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> For the vaccinated, the unwashed, not so much.


I am getting my 2nd jab in exactly a week from today . Time to start looking at vacation plans.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2021)

Well, I took a peek at travel for vaccinated . It appears Greece is open and accepting vaccinated . Sounded appealing at first but then I remembered about them eating the animals out of the zoo in desperation .
the country is having issues, no thanks. Iceland not so appealing, boring and Macedonia sounds scary, it might not be but no thanks. Maybe I will just wait for Paris to open up to vaccinated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am getting my 2nd jab in exactly a week from today . Time to start looking at vacation plans.


You might not be alone in those thoughts, I'll bet lot's of people have itchy feet and the vast majority of those who might travel will be vaccinated anyway. There will be masks on planes and at airports for a long time though.

Getting my 1st Pfizer on the 24th and the second 105 days later in August. We ordered 800 million doses of the top candidates early including the 4 approved and it's trickling in, enough to vaccine the population 10x over. We are gonna be making our own mRNA's from here on out and cooperate on the front end of development and trials etc with others in the same boat and America. Never again.

Better to have everybody 80 percent covered than half not covered at all, the vulnerable might get the second shot earlier. We should have adults who want it covered a couple of months after you folks, but they will be hard months with the variants. Where I live in NS cases are still low at around 3 dozen, in other places it's getting pretty bad.


----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Well, I took a peek at travel for vaccinated . It appears Greece is open and accepting vaccinated . Sounded appealing at first but then I remembered about them eating the animals out of the zoo in desperation .
> the country is having issues, no thanks. Iceland not so appealing, boring and Macedonia sounds scary, it might not be but no thanks. Maybe I will just wait for Paris to open up to vaccinated.


It was the early 80's when I was in Greece. There were no shortage of issues then either.

I don't want to go anywhere unless a backpack is involved.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 15, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am getting my 2nd jab in exactly a week from today . Time to start looking at vacation plans.


I'm getting mine on 420. The irony.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

Might want look at the P1 variant which is from Brazil, it's now taking over the UK and out competing the B117. Looking like it will become the dominant strain every where until a worse variant pops up. BC Canada is in trouble with P1 and it will spread everywhere unless we shut down international travel, but it won't happen.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 15, 2021)

The human race has simply become too stupid to live. It's simply mind boggling people are acting like everything is back to normal already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Might want look at the P1 variant which is from Brazil, it's now taking over the UK and out competing the B117. Looking like it will become the dominant strain every where until a worse variant pops up. BC Canada is in trouble with P1 and it will spread everywhere unless we shut down international travel, but it won't happen.


The global village is as hard to lock down as any other village, international travel is not required much for business these days or can be curtailed quite a bit, then there are family reasons, but then there are frivolous reasons. It demonstrates that vaccination will have to be a global effort and might even include some domestic animals.

Once we get ahead of this virus and ramp up vaccine production with improved vaccines and have a stock pile of effective treatments, I feel this will be manageable for the few years necessary to eliminate it or turn it into a sniffle. I don't think some of the Chinese and perhaps the Russian ones will be very effective against the Brazilian variant. If it's filling hospitals and killing unvaccinated young people, the unvaccinated older population mortality rate must be astronomical, especially as it tends to overwhelm healthcare systems. Brazil with their version of Trump running the show is a disaster and will make what happened in America pale in comparison.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> The human race has simply become too stupid to live. It's simply mind boggling people are acting like everything is back to normal already.


that's why we weren't ready for Technology, we don't evolve quickly enough..soon we'll have the capability to just print guns..oh wait!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

Pfizer CEO says third Covid vaccine dose likely needed within 12 months


Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said people will "likely" need a third dose of a Covid-19 vaccine within 12 months of getting fully vaccinated.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Pfizer CEO says third Covid vaccine dose likely needed within 12 months
> 
> 
> Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said people will "likely" need a third dose of a Covid-19 vaccine within 12 months of getting fully vaccinated.
> ...


I was wondering if they're going to have to start coming up with booster shots or something.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I was wondering if they're going to have to start coming up with booster shots or something.



Did you see the 30 year study on immunity of the other corona viruses that effect humans that I posted a while back, natural immunity only lasted for 1 year at the most with them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Did you see the 30 year study on immunity of the other corona viruses that effect humans that I posted a while back, natural immunity only lasted for 1 year at the most with them.


I'm thinking that you may get sick, but your immune system has seen it before and you might not get as sick, but why take the chance, if you don't have too. We will soon see what will happen as vaccines lapse in America, you would be the first to show the effects, FIFO, first in first out.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> The human race has simply become too stupid to live. It's simply mind boggling people are acting like everything is back to normal already.


not in Oregon. We are still following CDC guidelines. At least, in my area we are.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Did you see the 30 year study on immunity of the other corona viruses that effect humans that I posted a while back, natural immunity only lasted for 1 year at the most with them.


Yeah. Scary shit.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

WOW, strapping people down and putting in ventilator tubes without sedatives, it's getting medieval there.










Brazil's hospitals running out of sedatives as COVID-19 rages


Brazil's hospitals were running out of drugs needed to sedate COVID-19 patients on Thursday, with the government urgently seeking to import supplies amid reports of the seriously ill being tied down and intubated without effective sedatives.




www.reuters.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

Michigans GQP took away the governors emergency authority and won't do anything to stop this.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 15, 2021)

Covid 19 from cylons ..... I knew it !


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2021)

Got my 2nd shot this morning. The health department ladies were out working in the pouring rain. The line was backed up in the street again, but it went pretty fast. I was out of there in just over half an hour, and 15 minutes of that was the post shot waiting period.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigans GQP took away the governors emergency authority and won't do anything to stop this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879707


And they'll be blaming her for her failed leadership and telling everybody she did nothing to stop it. 

And moronic republicans will believe it. Again.

Seriously, republicans have become a threat to national security and the survival of the human race.


----------



## garybo (Apr 16, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Seriously, republicans have become a threat to national security and the survival of the human race.


Perhaps the republican party's current dogma may be that threat your concerned about, but I've found republicans (some of them) to be God fearing, Country loving, and law abiding citizens, as well as many democrats'. Heck I've even known a few libertarian's to be decent folks.


----------



## mooray (Apr 16, 2021)

Those are called "conservatives" and they're the exact opposite of a republican. They're not the worst people in the world because they have an ideology and you can work with someone that adheres to an ideology, but they're also very difficult to find. Republicans are impossible to work with because they have no ideologies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2021)

garybo said:


> Perhaps the republican party's current dogma may be that threat your concerned about, but I've found republicans (some of them) to be God fearing, Country loving, and law abiding citizens, as well as many democrats'. Heck I've even known a few libertarian's to be decent folks.


It's the republican base that's a threat, any remaining republicans are race driven fools, all the good people left and are now independents. The republican party has been distilled down to it treasonous base of racists that we saw at the capital sacking. The largest block of voters are independents now followed by the democrats and half of the independents are really republicans too ashamed to admit it or are thinking twice about Trump. This is the nice competent old white man's target and Joe is white as snow, besides Joe is the kinda guy who grows on ya. I'm sure many of today's republicans are "fine" people, until ya talk to them and listen closely to what they say and believe, if they are not weak minded, they are evil. Cheeto Jesus separated the sheep from the goats to paraphrase the Bible.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

I've not met a single republican that isn't a hypocritical, homophobic, racist, conspiracy theory, womanizing, pervert since 1986.


----------



## garybo (Apr 16, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I've not met a single republican that isn't a hypocritical, homophobic, racist, conspiracy theory, womanizing, pervert since 1986.


Perhaps you need to get out more often.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

garybo said:


> Perhaps you need to get out more often.


I live in the south. That is the only type of republican here. It's been that way for decades.

Why do you think they're busy writing voter suppresion laws?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2021)

garybo said:


> Perhaps the republican party's current dogma may be that threat your concerned about, but I've found republicans (some of them) to be God fearing, Country loving, and law abiding citizens, as well as many democrats'. Heck I've even known a few libertarian's to be decent folks.


That right there is a good example of contradiction in logic . Those "God fearing, Country loving and law abiding citizens" voted for a person and government that was the exact opposite. Judging Republicans by their actions, they aren't all that decent of a folk. Pretty much a nasty lot.


----------



## garybo (Apr 16, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I live in the south


I too live in the south, born and bred there. I'm not aware of laws being written concerning voter suppression, so I cannot reply to your question. Seems as though I'm the one that needs to get out more often.


----------



## garybo (Apr 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Pretty much a nasty lot


Wow, that's scary knowing a third of the folks in the US are nasty, I better keep a closer eye on my neighbors.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2021)

garybo said:


> Wow, that's scary knowing a third of the folks in the US are nasty, I better keep a closer eye on my neighbors.


Where ya been, Gary?


----------



## garybo (Apr 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Those are called "conservatives" and they're the exact opposite of a republican.


Sound logic


----------



## garybo (Apr 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Where ya been, Gary?


Southerner by the birth, American by the grace of God


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2021)

garybo said:


> Wow, that's scary knowing a third of the folks in the US are nasty, I better keep a closer eye on my neighbors.


Totally agree. Those votes to overturn our election just hours after their leader raised a mob to sack the Capitol Building are pretty hard to overlook.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2021)

garybo said:


> Southerner by the birth, American by the grace of God


Wow. And you missed this? 









What Georgia’s Voting Law Really Does (Published 2021)


The New York Times analyzed the state’s new 98-page voting law and identified 16 key provisions that will limit ballot access, potentially confuse voters and give more power to Republican lawmakers.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Wow. And you missed this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was done by decent folks, so it's all good. Right @garybo ?


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 16, 2021)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## garybo (Apr 16, 2021)

No, I have read articles from other sources, the Post being one of them.


----------



## garybo (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Can't we all just get along?


Hi there twentyeight, all is well here, just having fun messing with others of different strokes. Anyway, time is getting short and I need to get into town, Tractor Supply is having a sale on mower batteries and mine is all but dead.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Can't we all just get along?


We are.

We are discussing whether or not a Trump-voter can be a decent person. Gary started it and I joined in.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 16, 2021)

garybo said:


> Hi there twentyeight, all is well here, just having fun messing with others of different strokes. Anyway, time is getting short and I need to get into town, Tractor Supply is having a sale on mower batteries and mine is all but dead.


I never post in the Politics section, I MUST be bored. The two party system is a lot of the problem. It pits one side vs another, almost the same as black and white. Sorry think they just went off topic. Hope you get that tractor running.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I never post in the Politics section, I MUST be bored. The two party system is a lot of the problem. It pits one side vs another, almost the same as black and white. Sorry think they just went off topic. Hope you get that tractor running.


I hope my mentioning that Republicans supported the sacking of our Capitol Building and attempted murder of Trump's political enemies didn't offend you. I mean, it was such a divisive thing for me to say. You just go and forget about it, that's a good boy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Can't we all just get along?


Does that include black people who are the victims of social warfare by bigots for no reason at all? Does it include voting rights for those people too? "Grab them by the pussy" doesn't sound like getting along, it sounds like a serial sexual predator and criminal. It sounds like moral failure on the part of republican voters, "Russia if you're listening" sounds like treason to me.

How would you suggest we get along, compromise with evil, and those if given their way would set up death camps for blacks and brown folks, or support it, or not care, or would look the other way? If black and brown people are the "problem" with America and in the way of a "white homeland", then to eliminate the problem you eliminate the people. Get along with that, get along with Nazis.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I hope my mentioning that Republicans supported the sacking of our Capitol Building and attempted murder of Trump's political enemies didn't offend you. I mean, it was such a divisive thing for me to say. You just go and forget about it, that's a good boy.


You've got me pegged wrong my friend. I watched that happen in disbelief and horror. It's a shame that every single person that participated couldn't have been held accountable for their actions.


----------



## mooray (Apr 16, 2021)

The problem is always the people and deferring to something else like the quantity of parties, or capitalism, or socialism, or something'ism, is misguided, imo, and even worse is that it never actually addresses anything. Any system works great with great people. There's a reason why we've been fighting the same problems for a hundred years and have never been able to address any of them: because our ego keeps us from picking up a mirror.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I hope my mentioning that Republicans supported the sacking of our Capitol Building and attempted murder of Trump's political enemies didn't offend you. I mean, it was such a divisive thing for me to say. You just go and forget about it, that's a good boy.


very black and white.


----------



## garybo (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I never post in the Politics section, I MUST be bored. The two party system is a lot of the problem. It pits one side vs another, almost the same as black and white. Sorry think they just went off topic. Hope you get that tractor running.


Posting in this section is like diving into the dark web, you never know what to expect to see. Personally, I'm the curious type and like playing head games with others of different strokes. Most of the folks here have some sound comments, perhaps different than mine but sound enough to hear them out. Having said that, there are others that are very good at short sentences, such as derogatory statements and discussing language, these are the folks that probably are lacking IQ strength. 
And about that battery, I wanted to finish off the Black Sugar I had early rolled.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> You've got me pegged wrong my friend. I watched that happen in disbelief and horror. It's a shame that every single person that participated couldn't have been held accountable for their actions.


Obviously we can't get along with them, but must lock them up. Both sides are not the same and you sound like there's equivalency. One side supports the constitution the rule of law and the founding ethos of the nation, the other side opposes it and despises liberals, liberalism means supporting liberty, freedom under the constitution and law. Some folks need this clarified.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> You've got me pegged wrong my friend. I watched that happen in disbelief and horror. It's a shame that every single person that participated couldn't have been held accountable for their actions.


your post smacks of something else.


----------



## garybo (Apr 16, 2021)

Twentyeight, you have rattled some cages here, good job. Keep up the good work


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How would you suggest we get along,


It starts with everyone trying their best to judge people on how they treat you. Not based on their race, sexual orientation, economical status, etc. 

It's not easy, but we have to try and we have to teach out children to do the same.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Both sides are not the same and you sound like there's equivalency.


Both sides are the same, we are all equal. The problem is when we go in with preconceptions and don't treat others as equals.

When laws are broken, people should be held accountable for their actions. Because they may of one party or another doesn't mean that everyone of that party is the same.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 16, 2021)

garybo said:


> Posting in this section is like diving into the dark web, you never know what to expect to see. Personally, I'm the curious type and like playing head games with others of different strokes. Most of the folks here have some sound comments, perhaps different than mine but sound enough to hear them out. Having said that, there are others that are very good at short sentences, such as derogatory statements and discussing language, these are the folks that probably are lacking IQ strength.
> And about that battery, I wanted to finish off the Black Sugar I had early rolled.


My lack of words doesn't mean I don't know how to get my point across.

This one smiley fills in quite nicely when needed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> It starts with everyone trying their best to judge people on how they treat you. Not based on their race, sexual orientation, economical status, etc.
> 
> It's not easy, but we have to try and we have to teach out children to do the same.


How they treat others is important too and having a heart with brains enough to use it helps too. The choice between good and evil in America has never been more stark and sharply defined. Liberalism is a historic process that started before America, in deed it was why America was created, eventually it will include everybody, this has been the trend across multiple cultures. There is nothing wrong with America that and upgrade to the voters won't fix.

Glad yer on the right side of history and not politics.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2021)

garybo said:


> Having said that, there are others that are very good at short sentences, such as derogatory statements and discussing language, these are the folks that probably are lacking IQ strength.


Thanks. 







I like to keep it pithy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Because they may of one party or another doesn't mean that everyone of that party is the same.


It tells other people what you stand for and if you are a republican, you stand for nothing but hate and fear. Four years of Trump and over 500,000 dead is not enough for 76 million Americans, every one is a bigot or a fool. Trump is psychopathic moron with an IQ of 78 and it is painfully obvious. The republicans had no platform in 2020 remember, it was what every Donald pulled out of his asshole in that moment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to rant and rave!


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It tells other people what you stand for and if you are a republican, you stand for nothing but hate and fear. Four years of Trump and over 500,000 dead is not enough for 76 million Americans, every one is a bigot or a fool. Trump is psychopathic moron with an IQ of 78 and it is painfully obvious. The republicans had no platform in 2020 remember, it was what every Donald pulled out of his asshole in that moment.


I guess your extreme hate for the Republican party has you blind to judging people individually. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## garybo (Apr 16, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> My lack of words doesn't mean I don't know how to get my point across.


Makes sense to me.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I guess your extreme hate for the Republican party has you blind to judging people individually. Sorry to hear that.


"doesn't support what happened on Jan 6"

"Why you all so hating about Republicans"

No contradiction there?


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> "doesn't support what happened on Jan 6"
> 
> "Why you all so hating about Republicans"
> 
> No contradiction there?


Not at all. Do you know every Republican? You are going to judge everyone of the party based on the actions of some? 

Close quote too.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Both sides are the same, we are all equal. The problem is when we go in with preconceptions and don't treat others as equals.
> 
> When laws are broken, people should be held accountable for their actions. Because they may of one party or another doesn't mean that everyone of that party is the same.


Are you talking about what's taught in Sunday school to kids or what Republicans actually do?

*Former President Donald Trump acquitted in 2nd impeachment trial*
_
Exactly a month and a week after insurrectionists incited a riot at the Capitol on Jan. 6, former President Donald Trump's second impeachment trial came to a climactic end on Saturday afternoon, with Trump being acquitted for his alleged role of inciting the deadly event. A majority of senators voted to convict the former president, but failed to reach the super majority threshold needed for a conviction. _

Republicans also voted to throw the results of free and fairly run elections. So, I can't help but read what you just said as: "do as I say, not as I do".


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Are you talking about what's taught in Sunday school to kids or what Republicans actually do?
> 
> *Former President Donald Trump acquitted in 2nd impeachment trial*
> 
> ...


I typed it as I meant it, read it however you want.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Not at all. Do you know every Republican? You are going to judge everyone of the party based on the actions of some?
> 
> Close quote too.





twentyeight.threefive said:


> I typed it as I meant it, read it however you want.


Of course you did. Authoritarians compartmentalize their beliefs and don't think about the contradictions. I got on this thread because @garybo did the same thing.

It's all one to me. If you support the Congressmen who sustained Trump through TWO impeachments and voted to overturn the results of our election then you lack decency. You said Republicans preach about following the law but obviously fail to do so IRL. 

Need I go on about their anti-science propaganda that is literally killing people? Something like 500,000 dead because of Republican leadership failures. 

nope, can't do those things or support the people who do and be decent. Not in fact. Maybe in bizzaro world.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 16, 2021)

garybo said:


> Hi there twentyeight, all is well here, just having fun messing with others of different strokes. Anyway, time is getting short and I need to get into town, Tractor Supply is having a sale on mower batteries and mine is all but dead.


I just picked up some strawberries from there to plant in a new bed, and the next couple days it has been snowing here in the mitten.



twentyeight.threefive said:


> I never post in the Politics section, I MUST be bored. The two party system is a lot of the problem. It pits one side vs another, almost the same as black and white. Sorry think they just went off topic. Hope you get that tractor running.


Right now I would say it is why our democracy was so easily hacked.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You said Republicans preach about following the law but obviously fail to do so IRL.


What the fuck are you going on about? I never said such a thing. Talk about living in your own world.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Not at all. Do you know every Republican?


I know every single one of them voted against covid relief.

I know every single one of them but 1 voted to acquit Trump the first time.

I know all but 9 voted to acquit the second time.

I know all of them voted to block Merrick Garland from a SCOTUS hearing and vote for nearly a year because they said it was an election year.

I know all of them rammed a Christian, anti abortion nut job onto the SCOTUS 8 days before the election.

I know 10's of thousands of Republicans ransacked the nation's capital trying to overthrow the duly elected government.

I know that every republican governor and body is refusing to do anything about covid.

So tell me again about how we should all be more understanding of Republicans.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 16, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I know every single one of them voted against covid relief.
> 
> I know every single one of them but 1 voted to acquit Trump the first time.
> 
> ...


You got me. You know every person in the world in the Republican party. My bad.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> What the fuck are you going on about? I never said such a thing. Talk about living in your own world.


You aren't keeping track very well.

What you said:

_"When laws are broken, people should be held accountable for their actions. Because they may of one party or another doesn't mean that everyone of that party is the same. "_

The above does not describe the behavior of Republicans very well. Actually, not at all. Not their leadership and not the people who vote for them. I get that there is the desire to "just move on" but that's pretty much the same as an abuser telling his victim to just forget about the beating.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> It starts with everyone trying their best to judge people on how they treat you. Not based on their race, sexual orientation, economical status, etc.
> 
> It's not easy, but we have to try and we have to teach out children to do the same.


As long as this is not a troll about how we should also not consider the generational suppression of our minority communities so that funding doesn't go into those areas to fix the very real issues that was the result of white flight in the post ww2 suburban sprawl, I agree.




twentyeight.threefive said:


> Both sides are the same, we are all equal. The problem is when we go in with preconceptions and don't treat others as equals.
> 
> When laws are broken, people should be held accountable for their actions. Because they may of one party or another doesn't mean that everyone of that party is the same.


If you mean that the blank slate of what it means to be humans, sure 'both sides' have all the same rights. 

The problem with accountability comes with the fact that the Republicans are shielding themselves from that accountability by flat out lying to their voters using every dirty trick they have designed into the laws over the last couple hundred years to keep the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda alive and well. 

We need some herd immunity from the propaganda being spread as a nation before we can change that unfortunately. And we are just finding out yesterday that Trump was selling Americans out to the Russian military to be spam attacked with custom made narratives. Hopefully people who think the 'both sides' trolling will get it soon. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-news-trump-campaigns-russia-contacts-grave-threat-senate-says.1028063/post-16271224



twentyeight.threefive said:


> Not at all. Do you know every Republican? You are going to judge everyone of the party based on the actions of some?
> 
> Close quote too.


I think there were about 147 Republicans that voted for a insurrection. And it is only the Republicans who are banking on disinformation and propaganda as their re-elction platforms.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> You got me. You know every person in the world in the Republican party. My bad.


You just asked if he knew every republican.

Pal, we don't have to. We watch what they do. And all of them keep getting voted in. McConnell with a 28% approval got voted in.

Why? Because stupid, moronic, racist, sleeping with their sisters, drinking Jack Daniel's, looking out for UFO's, buying into QAnon republicans figure, "Well, caint vote fer no dem so bad as he is guess we gotta vote him back in."

And now they're all busy writing voter suppression laws.

And they're passing anti trans gender laws when they've never even come across one or even know what one is 'cause JEZUUS.

Yeah. You do know all republicans. They are all the same. They stand for, vote for and advocate nothing but racist, womanizing, homophobic bullshit. That's why they do what they are and have been doing.

And not a single damn one of them has come out and said "this is nuts". Not one.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2021)

Republicans are just mindless drones, they do and say as they are ordered from the leadership. They are in lock step together, kinda like a nazi goose step.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> As long as this is not a troll about how we should also not consider the generational suppression of our minority communities so that funding doesn't go into those areas to fix the very real issues that was the result of white flight in the post ww2 suburban sprawl, I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a troll post at all. The country needs diversity. It needs to appropriately show the representation of the country as a whole. 

I've been speaking of Republicans in general across the country, not elected officials. They are not equal, at least in my mind and hopes.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I've been speaking of Republicans in general across the country, not elected officials.


How the hell do you think your Nazi, womanizing, sleeping with minors, selling the nation out to Russia elected officials got elected?

Republicans in general.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 16, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> How the hell do you think your Nazi, womanizing, sleeping with minors, selling the nation out to Russia elected officials got elected?
> 
> Republicans in general.


Keep generalizing, you're as bad as others.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 16, 2021)

I know some republicans who are decent folks, despite my strong disagreement on their political opinions. I also know democrats who are horrible humans, although we do agree on politics.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Keep generalizing, you're as bad as others.


That's not a generalization, nimrod. That is a FACT. Without the "republicans in general" they would never have been elected. If any number of "republicans in general" were even remotely decent people, they would never have voted for all those toxic, racist, womanizing, child molesting assholes.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Not a troll post at all. The country needs diversity. It needs to appropriately show the representation of the country as a whole.
> 
> I've been speaking of Republicans in general across the country, not elected officials. They are not equal, at least in my mind and hopes.


The US is not a two-party Democracy anymore. That ended when Republicans refused to accept losing on November 3. That's not exactly "being accountable" or following the laws of the land. In fact, it was the beginning of a seditious act against the rule of law. It's due to nothing that I did, so don't blame me for the division.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 16, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> That's not a generalization, nimrod. That is a FACT. Without the "republicans in general" they would never have been elected. If any number of "republicans in general" were even remotely decent people, they would never have voted for all those toxic, racist, womanizing, child molesting assholes.


There we go. To the personal insults, proving your point now. You're definitely right.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2021)

it's starting to smell like patronization in here..so let's see who's new?


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 16, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> That's not a generalization, nimrod. That is a FACT. Without the "republicans in general" they would never have been elected. If any number of "republicans in general" were even remotely decent people, they would never have voted for all those toxic, racist, womanizing, child molesting assholes.


Again you're completely right. The only toxic, racist, womanizing, child molesting assholes are Republicans.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since when does sounding like a wind bag be an indicator of IQ?


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Again you're completely right. The only toxic, racist, womanizing, child molesting assholes are Republicans.


Well, name a current democrat being investigated for trafficking a minor and paying for sex with a minor.

Republicans are being arrested for it hand over fist. Last dem I know that did really stupid crap like that was Anthony Weiner.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

Here's a taste of your "republicans in general":









A former GOP and Senate staffer, 27, has been arrested on child pornography charges


Ruben Verastigui, a pro-life campaigner, was arrested on Friday on charges of distributing, receiving, and possessing images of child pornography.




www.businessinsider.com







https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2021/02/06/ruben-verastigui-child-porn-charges/











Pennsylvania State Senator Resigns After Arrest On Child Porn Charges


Mike Folmer, 63, was arrested at his home on Tuesday. According to court documents, he told police that he "had been dealing with some personal problems."




www.npr.org





And that's in less than 5 seconds on a Google search. The first ones in line.

No wonder QAnon and Republicans made a conspiracy about child trafficking. They're NECK DEEP in it.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 16, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Again you're completely right. The only toxic, racist, womanizing, child molesting assholes are Republicans.


Think density. Sure their are very likely some Democrats that are (in office in DC) but the Democrats are not going to provide them cover and a nice safe space like the Republicans have done with their molestors.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> "doesn't support what happened on Jan 6"
> 
> "Why you all so hating about Republicans"
> 
> No contradiction there?


because he's a Trumper trying to blend back in.


----------



## mooray (Apr 16, 2021)

I think a pretty solid objective case could be made for Republicans in general(i.e. 51% or better), being of poor moral quality.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> I think a pretty solid objective case could be made for Republicans in general(i.e. 51% or better), being of poor moral quality.


Or at least tricked into thinking that they are not. 

Remember who cares about long term climate change when the world is going to end in a rapture in a few years anyways. And when you think that Democrats eat babies that they murder by the hundreds of thousands, what is a little (insert scandal)?


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> I think a pretty solid objective case could be made for Republicans in general(i.e. 51% or better), being of poor moral quality.


It's closer to at least 90%. If they didn't have at least a 90% rate of "I don't care how evil he is I'm voting republican" then there's just no way they get elected to begin with.

When you STILL have every republican running for office going down to Mar a Lago kissing Trump's ass trying to get his blessing because the republican party BELONGS to Trump and republican voters LOVE Trump, then sorry. There's no other plausible statement to make other than:

Republicans in general are completely morally bankrupt.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I know some republicans who are decent folks, despite my strong disagreement on their political opinions. I also know democrats who are horrible humans, although we do agree on politics.


I have family who are avid Limbaugh listening (RIP) Trump supporting Republicans. I love my brother and that's just the way it is. But I think the person is judged best through what they do and it's simply not possible to be called "decent" and support white nationalism. It's not a conservative party, it's a white nationalist authoritarian party. Republican Party abandoned our democratic process on Nov 3. So, also anti-democratic.

You go ahead and like your Republican friend. If you want to think of them as decent, no skin off my back. But you are being naive. The Republican Party is not what it was 5 or 10 years ago

This is the new Republican Party. Time to ditch the elephant. They are the leopards eating people's faces party. They won't eat YOUR face, so, it's OK what they do.



Just saying, there is a difference between behaving decently in front of others and being a decent person.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I have family who are avid Limbaugh listening (RIP) Trump supporting Republicans. I love my brother and that's just the way it is. But I think the person is judged best through what they do and it's simply not possible to be called "decent" and support white nationalism. It's not a conservative party, it's a white nationalist authoritarian party. Republican Party abandoned our democratic process on Nov 3. So, also anti-democratic.
> 
> You go ahead and like your Republican friend. If you want to think of them as decent, no skin off my back. But you are being naive. The Republican Party is not what it was 5 or 10 years ago
> 
> ...


I didn't say they were my friends. I said they are people I know. Additionally I don't believe that the people I'm referring to voted for Trump (although I could be mistaken). Where I'm at there is a fairly high percentage of registered republicans who didn't vote for Trump in the last election regardless of their party affiliation.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I didn't say they were my friends. I said they are people I know. Additionally I don't believe that the people I'm referring to voted for Trump (although I could be mistaken). Where I'm at there is a fairly high percentage of registered republicans who didn't vote for Trump in the last election regardless of their party affiliation.


Oh, OK. 

So, you say Republicans who don't vote for Republicans are decent folk. 94% of Republicans voted for Trump nationally. Yeah, maybe I should have said Republicans who voted for Trump, but that 6% didn't seem worth mentioning to me. If you want to focus on that tiny stub of potentially decent people, I'd say you are a bit myopic. 

Shoot them all and let God sort them. (sarcasm font)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2021)

About time Rob! Should have done it long ago, only jail plus fines and held until the plea hearing, minimum. This is what a conservative government and premier looks like in Canada, liberals are stricter and it wouldn't come to this in the first place.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ontario gives cops authority to stop people, vehicles, ask purpose of travel*





Ont. Premier Doug Ford and his top cabinet members took questions after announcing new restrictions and limiting interprovincial travel.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 17, 2021)

The Fast Lane for COVID Testing Has Opened Up in the U.S.


Recently approved rapid antigen tests are likely to help mitigate the chain of transmission and put the U.S. on par with other countries that have them




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The Fast Lane for COVID Testing Has Opened Up in the U.S.
> 
> 
> Recently approved rapid antigen tests are likely to help mitigate the chain of transmission and put the U.S. on par with other countries that have them
> ...


Well ya would never know they are using them here from the infection rates in Ontario and other places. We've supposedly been doing this since January and this is the latest one approved.
Aurora Biomed announces Health Canada approval for FaStep Rapid COVID-19 Antigen Test (newswire.ca) 

_Vancouver-based company launches Rapid Covid-19 Test Device in Canada_

VANCOUVER, BC, March 24, 2021 /CNW/ - Aurora Biomed, one of Canada's leading suppliers of innovative laboratory solutions, is pleased to announce that it will start distributing the FaStep COVID-19 Antigen Rapid Test Device in Canada this week. Assure Tech's FaStep COVID-19 Antigen Rapid Test Device has recently obtained Health Canada authorization and the first batch of inventory arrived into the country this week.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 19, 2021)

Otters at Georgia Aquarium test positive for coronavirus


The Georgia Aquarium in Atlanta says its Asian small-clawed otters tested positive for the virus that causes Covid-19.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 19, 2021)

BinaxNOW COVID‐19 Antigen Self Test by Abbott (2 Count) - Walmart.com


Tomorrow Buy BinaxNOW COVID‐19 Antigen Self Test by Abbott (2 Count) at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Otters at Georgia Aquarium test positive for coronavirus
> 
> 
> The Georgia Aquarium in Atlanta says its Asian small-clawed otters tested positive for the virus that causes Covid-19.
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> About time Rob! Should have done it long ago, only jail plus fines and held until the plea hearing, minimum. This is what a conservative government and premier looks like in Canada, liberals are stricter and it wouldn't come to this in the first place.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Ontario gives cops authority to stop people, vehicles, ask purpose of travel*
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 4882769


Good one @CunningCanuk will love it and have a new avatar in no time flat!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> About time Rob! Should have done it long ago, only jail plus fines and held until the plea hearing, minimum. This is what a conservative government and premier looks like in Canada, liberals are stricter and it wouldn't come to this in the first place.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Ontario gives cops authority to stop people, vehicles, ask purpose of travel*
> 
> ...


I live in Waterloo Region and the regional police force has stated publicly that they will NOT pull people over randomly to see if they should be on the road. 

Gotta love Canada.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I live in Waterloo Region and the regional police force has stated publicly that they will NOT pull people over randomly to see if they should be on the road.
> 
> Gotta love Canada.


I was kinda surprised by that, guess they didn't wanna take the heat for Rob's fuck up, he waited until he had to hit the panic button. They still need to enforce the lockdown to a reasonable degree, it's gonna be a fucking disaster with the Brazilian variant on the lose.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was kinda surprised by that, guess they didn't wanna take the heat for Rob's fuck up, he waited until he had to hit the panic button. They still need to enforce the lockdown to a reasonable degree, it's gonna be a fucking disaster with the Brazilian variant on the lose.


People are brain dead. Our neighbours are having people over regularly, the roads are busy and everyone is acting like it’s 1999. 

I’m done blaming Ford, Trudeau or any government official. Nobody listens anyway. Human nature and the incredible amount of stupid motherfuckers that exist in our world is the reason this covid shit will never go away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> People are brain dead. Our neighbours are having people over regularly, the roads are busy and everyone is acting like it’s 1999.
> 
> I’m done blaming Ford, Trudeau or any government official. Nobody listens anyway. Human nature and the incredible amount of stupid motherfuckers that exist in our world is the reason this covid shit will never go away.


That's why I'm somewhat authoritarian when it comes to public health, if they can't act like adults then don't treat them like adults. I'm afraid some people need a hard master, but it's been a long slog, especially for the young and horny. With the Brazilian variant and vulnerable children, this could get ugly and serious for those who are reluctant to get the vaccine because they are selfish chicken shits. Some folks have medical reasons and should talk to their doctor and soon get the shot there, but their number is vanishingly small. With adults protected, the hospitals full of sick kids and adult morons, things might get nasty. In Brazil 1300 infants have died of the their home grown variant.

Funny thing is when we get all our vaccine orders in, Canada could nearly vaccinate the entire continent of South America by ourselves with the leftovers of 800 million doses on back order.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> People are brain dead. Our neighbours are having people over regularly, the roads are busy and everyone is acting like it’s 1999.
> 
> I’m done blaming Ford, Trudeau or any government official. Nobody listens anyway. Human nature and the incredible amount of stupid motherfuckers that exist in our world is the reason this covid shit will never go away.


In the States, with 66 million fully vaccinated there are only .008% break through cases (dunno the % of the Brazilian variant) among the fully vaccinated and of those few, only 7% require hospitalization. This is real world data on effectiveness as opposed to clinical trial data indicating efficacy. It's a no brainer, but about 30% of people apparently have no brain.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's a no brainer, but about 30% of people apparently have no brain.


I think it’s much higher than 30%. Some of the idiots are getting the vaccine but getting the vaccine doesn’t immunize people from stupidity, unfortunately.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> People are brain dead. Our neighbours are having people over regularly, the roads are busy and everyone is acting like it’s 1999.
> 
> I’m done blaming Ford, Trudeau or any government official. Nobody listens anyway. Human nature and the incredible amount of stupid motherfuckers that exist in our world is the reason this covid shit will never go away.


Ya know if ya encouraged people to record shit on cellphones and rat the fuckers out, it could have some impact. 
Here's a line the government can use in ads. "Report lockdown violators and get half of the $10,000 dollar fine, if they are convicted, so be sure to use the video feature on your cellphone"! Call the rat line today 1-800- COVIDRAT and start making cash! Operators are standing by...  Sometimes I have a truly evil imagination.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 19, 2021)

New COVID-19 Vaccine May Offer Broad Protection Against Existing and Future Coronavirus Strains at a Cost of $1


A COVID-19 vaccine that could provide protection against existing and future strains of the COVID-19 coronavirus, and other coronaviruses, and costs about $1 a dose has shown promising results in early animal testing. Vaccines created by UVA Health’s Steven L. Zeichner, MD, PhD, and Virginia Tech



scitechdaily.com


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2021)

• Heightened restrictions are in effect as of Tuesday morning. Households may have only two designated visitors indoors; outdoor gatherings on public and private property will be limited to a maximum of 10 people, including household members; faith-based gatherings will be limited to 25 per cent capacity or 50 people, whichever is lower; and weddings and funerals will be reduced to 10 people, in addition to an officiant and photographer. As of Wednesday, retail store capacity will also be limited to one-third of the store or up to 333 people, whichever is lower. The restrictions will remain in place until May 12. 

Just weeks ago our Premier started loosening up. If the above does not put a dent in things we will be shutting down again. Mind you, people are suppose to quarantine if they come into the province and some have not. There was a craft sale last week with vendors coming in from Alberta, Saskatchewan and Ontario, none of them did. Yes, they have to make a living, people are tired of it all, it sucks but this is where we are.

Had to drive my sister to pick up my 92 year old mother that had an infected tooth and got it pulled today. My sister realized she did not have her mask, gave her an extra I had in the car. She told me she forgot to put one one a while back and went into a store. She couldn't figure out why everyone was looking at her and why they seemed on edge. One of the staff said she had to have a mask while in the store, she did a OMG, she forgot her mask. They gave her one and everyone relaxed. She was just absentminded, not one of these 'I have a right to not wear a mask.' types (No, you do not, it is the law here.). About the same time there was some woman and her son in a store and she pulled a "I don't have to." thing. The security guard was escorting her out and she started fighting with him. My sister can be stupid at times but she is no fool.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

Darwin at work, there are assholes everywhere, we should feel we have a monopoly in North America! I wonder what his last words were before they intubated him. Live by the lie, die by the lie.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Prominent COVID-19 conspiracy theorist dies from virus he questioned -- after spreading it at illegal parties - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism 

*Prominent COVID-19 conspiracy theorist dies from virus he questioned -- after spreading it at illegal parties*
A Norwegian conspiracy theorist has died from the coronavirus he insisted was no big deal.

Hans Kristian Gaarder had gained notoriety by claiming COVID-19 was no worse than a cold or mild case of the flu before dying from the virus on April 6, just days after hosting illegal gatherings March 26 and 27 at his barn, reported Metro.

The 60-year-old Gaarder had insisted the virus did not spread through person-to-person contact, but several guests at those gatherings have been infected and passed the virus to others, and police are trying to determine how many people attended those events.

Gaarder, who also questioned mitigation efforts against the 2009 swine flu pandemic, refused to be tested for the virus and allegedly hid his symptoms from others, but local officials confirmed he had died from COVID-19.

Norway has experienced some of the lowest rates of infections and deaths during the pandemic but imposed stricter measures last month after a spike in hospitalizations blamed on more contagious variants.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Darwin at work, there are assholes everywhere, we should feel we have a monopoly in North America! I wonder what his last words were before they intubated him. Live by the lie, die by the lie.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Prominent COVID-19 conspiracy theorist dies from virus he questioned -- after spreading it at illegal parties - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism
> 
> ...


I fuckin love feel good stories like this.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 20, 2021)

This is far from over.










Covid-19 deaths are accelerating, WHO warns, as world records most cases ever in a single week


Covid-19 infections have been rising at an alarming rate for eight consecutive weeks, the World Health Organization (WHO) has warned, as the virus sweeps unabated through hotspots in several corners of the globe.




www.cnn.com


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This is far from over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every single time there's the trend of things getting better, everybody says it's over and goes nuts.

People are, by and large, too stupid to live. It's the idiot celebrating his pick six, high stepping along and fumbling the ball at the goal line.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 20, 2021)

In evolving to infect mink, SARS-CoV-2’s risk for humans changes


It's less infective, but it has a lower immune profile.




arstechnica.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 21, 2021)

H5N8 bird flu has jumped to humans,this has been going on at the same time covid has, over 7 million dead birds. Workers cleaning up infected farms tested positive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> H5N8 bird flu has jumped to humans,this has been going on at the same time covid has, over 7 million dead birds. Workers cleaning up infected farms tested positive.


Got a link? How virulent is it (at this point), cause that one mutates like a mother fucker compared to covid. Usually they mutate down to the most contagious strain, irrespective of virulence and often become less virulent, but it can go either way. I believe this is the same family as the one that caused the 1918 pandemic. I'm pretty sure Joe's CDC is on it though, covid has caused a heightened level of pandemic surveillance globally.

With the level of concern about global pandemics and the progress of medical science in this area, in 5 years it will be a whole different ballgame when it comes to pandemic detection and response. This will have a military level priority and spending in most developed countries, as the government money pours into research and preparedness.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 21, 2021)

It was behind a paywall, it started in Russia and is in India now too, infected workers are not showing symptoms so far.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 21, 2021)

Covid has reached a new high for new infections world wide.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Covid has reached a new high for new infections world wide.


My biggest concern is the new variants are gonna be kid killers, we will soon be protected, but it will be a long time before young children and infants are immunized. Having a child maimed for life or killed from this shit is unnecessary and on the heads of those who refuse vaccination for no good reason other than bullshit and irrational personal fear. This I believe will be increasingly emphasized to drive up vaccination rates and has captured my focus.

If they wanna go anywhere near small children, they better be vaccinated and wear a fucking mask or parents will be punching their lights out in public. They will tell anybody in their lives to get lost and not come near them or their family if they aren't responsible enough, or care enough to protect themselves. Believing bullshit will have further social consequences for the vaccine hesitant. Now that us older folks are protected and covid has mutated into deadlier more contagious strains that affect and kill infants and kids, we need to shift focus onto protecting the vulnerable and innocent. Pour the fire of social pressure on them until the burst into flames or get the fucking jab.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 21, 2021)

Antibody response induced by mRNA vaccination differs from natural SARS-CoV-2 infection


Researchers tested the antibodies elicited from mRNA vaccination and compared them to those from natural SARS-CoV-2 infection. They found the vaccine did not have antibodies to the virus nucleocapsid protein but had potent RBD antibodies.




www.news-medical.net


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 21, 2021)

Things are out of control in India, over a billion people to infect and create variants, not good.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 21, 2021)

WTF?!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 21, 2021)

A hospital in India yesterday had a major oxygen leak and it killed a bunch of covid patients on ventilators.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 21, 2021)

Organized crime is selling fake covid vaccines around the world, human beings are horrible.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Organized crime is selling fake covid vaccines around the world, human beings are horrible.


Some are, Donald demonstrated that a psychopath can do a lot of damage, but so can others who don't see their victims, are driven and blinded by greed, like these guys and some shareholders, like those who own Newscorp stock.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 21, 2021)

Confirmed cases are always only a fraction of all cases as not every infected person is tested and diagnosed. The question is, how large of a fraction? The IHME model for India suggests that the number of total cases is 29-times higher than the number of confirmed cases. That would be 6.76 million cases a day now.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 21, 2021)

The death toll in India could get unimaginable and produce many bad variants that could restart waves in vaccinated countries.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The death toll in India could get unimaginable and produce many bad variants that could restart waves in vaccinated countries.



I'm gonna keep checking your posts to see when I can peek my head out from under the covers.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I'm gonna keep checking your posts to see when I can peek my head out from under the covers.


He has a talent for finding the worst news.  No one come close.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> He has a talent for finding the worst news.  No one come close.


Let's see if I can top @captainmorgan fer being a glum chum. Congratulations America yer growing yer own variants now.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
New, antibody-resistant coronavirus variant discovered in Texas (sfchronicle.com) 

*New, antibody-resistant coronavirus variant discovered in Texas*
Researchers at Texas A&M University this week reported a new strain of the coronavirus called the BV-1.

The BV-1 variant was found in a saliva sample taken from a student who lives off campus and tested positive for the coronavirus on March 5, the university announced Monday.

Researchers have not found the strain in other individuals but called its genetic make-up “concerning” because it may be resistant to antibodies.

“We do not at present know the full significance of this variant, but it has a combination of mutations similar to other internationally notifiable variants of concern,” Ben Neuman, chief virologist at the university’s Global Health Research Complex, said in a statement.

He added: “This variant combines genetic markers separately associated with rapid spread, severe disease and high resistance to neutralizing antibodies.”

*Researchers said the student tested positive for the virus for about a month, “indicating the variant may cause a longer lasting infection than is typical of COVID-19 for adults ages 18-24.”*

Scientists said they have alerted the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention about BV-1, which is named after its origin in the Brazos Valley region of Texas.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 21, 2021)

DIY likes to post the puppy dog and rainbow end of the spectrum, I bring a little balance with the end of the world stuff lol.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> DIY likes to post the puppy dog and rainbow end of the spectrum, I bring a little balance with the end of the world stuff lol.


He's so cute at times. I want to pet him and give him a belly rub


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> He's so cute at times. I want to pet him and give him a belly rub


Sometimes the old dog has teeth and takes a bite out of the morons around here who try to kill folks with misinformation and bullshit. In the current situation there ain't a thing in the world wrong with trying to scare the shit out of people and shun them if they won't play ball to save lives. We will see how it goes, but it looks like the hospitals might be full of young people and kids soon, along with the adult fools who put them there. If that happens you will see the social heat turned up on those who refuse the vaccination over bullshit to white hot. It will be awhile before children are immunized and if variants start sickening and even killing them, parents will shun those in their lives who wanna be stupid and put their kids at risk. In Brazil over 1300 infants have died of their variant and the hospitals are full of younger people.

This pandemic is world wide and an unspeakable tragedy is unfolding in the developing world that might come back to bite us all with new variants. Kudos to @captainmorgan for bringing awareness to this and our ultimate duty to help these people and the whole world to put this pandemic behind us and we will, but it might take a few years and some bucks. Canada will have over 700 million vaccine doses left over when our back orders come through, enough to nearly inoculate the entire continent of South America, much less Brazil and I figure that's where they will be going, if Uncle Sam doesn't get there first.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

For a reliable update of the global covid situation this fellow has been supplying them since the start, he has a PHD in public health.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*High death numbers in India*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> He has a talent for finding the worst news.  No one come close.


I dread checking this thread when he posts. Lol.


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2021)

Today the wife and I were walking into a store when we realized we had forgot our masks in the car. We've both had both our shots, so we decided to go on in without them. As we were waiting in the checkout I was looking around at the other folks in line. About half had on mask. I whispered to the wife, "these people are going to mistake up for Republicans."


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> Today the wife and I were walking into a store when we realized we had forgot our masks in the car. We've both had both our shots, so we decided to go on in without them. As we were waiting in the checkout I was looking around at the other folks in line. About half had on mask. I whispered to the wife, "these people are going to mistake up for Republicans."


I think I am just going to go pandemic rules for the rest of my life.

You would have thought by now that with however many tens of millions of people every year that catch the flu that we would have figured out to minimize indoor activities as a society. 

But who knows, maybe it is electricity and being able to be indoors with huge amounts of people that is causing this to be a issue. So maybe there are reasons we didn't figure this out a long time ago.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I think I am just going to go pandemic rules for the rest of my life.
> 
> You would have thought by now that with however many tens of millions of people every year that catch the flu that we would have figured out to minimize indoor activities as a society.
> 
> But who knows, maybe it is electricity and being able to be indoors with huge amounts of people that is causing this to be a issue. So maybe there are reasons we didn't figure this out a long time ago.


OK, you take my teenagers then. I've had it with them in my bubble. 

They are scheduled for the vaccine in a couple of weeks. Happy, happy, happy.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> OK, you take my teenagers then. I've had it with them in my bubble.
> 
> They are scheduled for the vaccine in a couple of weeks. Happy, happy, happy.


https://thebestschools.org/features/best-boarding-schools-in-us/




Grats on getting them vaccinated! That must be a relief.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://thebestschools.org/features/best-boarding-schools-in-us/
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884395
> ...


8 weeks feels like a long time but just in time for summer. I can start planning camping trips again. In-person schooling can start this summer too. I can go back to working full time. If feels like a weight has been lifted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> 8 weeks feels like a long time but just in time for summer. I can start planning camping trips again. In-person schooling can start this summer too. I can go back to working full time. If feels like a weight has been lifted.


When you're younger the time goes much slower than when you you're older, to your kids it seemed like forever, the days get shorter as the years go by.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 22, 2021)

obviously the pandemic has been terrible in so many ways but it’s possible that without it we would have never discovered the dancing pallbearers. something to consider 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246347372503822337


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

Flu is highly transmissible via surface contact and covid much less so, so washing hands and hygiene measures along with masks stopped it cold. This also proves that covid is way more transmissible with airborne spread than flu. We never wasted our time with hand washing and sanitizing for covid, we saved thousands of lives by preventing a flu season.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Flu Vanished During the Pandemic. What Will Its Return Look Like? - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


There have been fewer influenza cases in the United States this flu season than in any on record. About 2,000 cases have been recorded since late September, according to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. In recent years, the average number of cases over the same period was about 206,000.

As measures to stop the spread of the coronavirus were implemented around the country in March 2020, influenza quickly disappeared, and it still has not returned. The latest flu season, which normally would have run until next month, essentially never happened.

After fears that a “twindemic” could batter the country, the absence of the flu was a much needed reprieve that eased the burden on an overwhelmed health care system. But the lack of exposure to the flu could also make the population more susceptible to the virus when it returns — and experts say its return is certain.

“We do not know when it will come back in the United States, but we know it will come back,” said Sonja Olsen, an epidemiologist at the C.D.C.

Experts are less certain about what will happen when the flu does return. In the coming months — as millions of people return to public transit, restaurants, schools and offices — influenza outbreaks could be more widespread than normal, they say, or could occur at unusual times of the year. But it’s also possible that the virus that returns is less dangerous, having not had the opportunity to evolve while it was on hiatus.

“We don’t really have a clue,” said Richard Webby, a virologist at the St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital in Memphis. “We’re in uncharted territory. We haven’t had an influenza season this low, I think as long as we’ve been measuring it. So what the potential implications are is a bit unclear.”

Scientists do not yet know which public health measures were most effective in eradicating the flu this season, but if behaviors like mask-wearing and frequent hand-washing continue after the coronavirus pandemic is over, they could help to keep influenza at bay in the United States.

Much also depends on the latest flu vaccines, their effectiveness and the public’s willingness to get them. The recent drop in cases, however, has made it difficult for scientists to decide which flu strains to protect against in those vaccines. It’s harder to predict which strains will be circulating later, they say, when so few are circulating now.

*What happened to the flu?*
When the reality of the coronavirus pandemic set in last year, the country was still in the throes of the normal flu season, which had peaked in February. Then schools closed, travel halted and millions began working from home, and the number of new flu cases quickly dropped to historic lows, even as the coronavirus surged.




And the decline has not been because of a lack of testing. Since late September, 1.3 million specimens have been tested for influenza, more than the average of about one million in the same period in recent years.

The public’s history of exposure to influenza, scientists say, may partially explain why the flu virtually disappeared while the coronavirus continued to spread after safety measures were implemented.

“For something like Covid, where you have a fully susceptible population at the start of a pandemic, it takes a lot more work to slow the spread of the infection,” said Rachel Baker, an epidemiologist at Princeton University.

In other words — unlike with the coronavirus — the population has some natural immunity to the flu, from years of being exposed to various strains of the virus. People are susceptible to new strains of the flu each year, but less so than they are to wholly unfamiliar viruses.

The mere presence of the coronavirus may have also played a role in suppressing flu cases, said Dr. Webby, because there is often just one dominant respiratory virus in a population at a given time. “One tends to keep the other out,” he said.

And influenza was not the only virus that disappeared over the last year; there were also substantial drops in other respiratory illnesses, including the respiratory syncytial virus, or R.S.V., which is the most common cause of pneumonia in infants.
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 22, 2021)

Benny hill had the right idea ....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 23, 2021)

A COVID triple-mutant found in India could be much more deadly

A new threat has emerged in India's fight against COVID — a triple mutant variant of the virus. The mutant strain was found in samples in Bengal, and may have evolved from preexisting double mutations. Researchers in India say this new threat could potentially affect vaccine efficacy, but more studies need to be done. See more stories on Insider's business page.

Read in Business Insider: https://apple.news/AbW3g3dqxTleA_bC9gy2RNg


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> A COVID triple-mutant found in India could be much more deadly
> 
> A new threat has emerged in India's fight against COVID — a triple mutant variant of the virus. The mutant strain was found in samples in Bengal, and may have evolved from preexisting double mutations. Researchers in India say this new threat could potentially affect vaccine efficacy, but more studies need to be done. See more stories on Insider's business page.
> 
> Read in Business Insider: https://apple.news/AbW3g3dqxTleA_bC9gy2RNg


Great, just what we need a triple threat, if this shit keeps up and starts killing kids en mass and turns more lethal, there will be mandatory vaccinations in many places with sore arms and asses. Kids are already being sickened by the UK variant, which infects kids, is more contagious, but no more virulent than the original strain. However there is a Brazilian variant that is killing large numbers of kids and younger adults that is well established in North America.

There is a new imperative to get the recalcitrant adult pussies vaccinated, the protection of children and reopening schools in the fall, with these new variants, schools and unvaccinated elementary school children along with infants and preschoolers are vulnerable. Also, we might all be vulnerable to new mutations, but the mutagenic potential of this virus is low and somewhat limited according to the experts. With new strains many vaccinated people could be asymptomatic and kids could be sick or dead.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 23, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253721510570844162


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

The global covid situation as of yesterday and the effectiveness of vaccines.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I dread checking this thread when he posts. Lol.


Yeah right. You love it.


----------



## printer (Apr 23, 2021)

*COVID-19 hospitalizations among older Americans plunge more than 70 percent*

The United States entered this year at the peak of one of the worst waves of the ongoing coronavirus pandemic, which has killed 567,352 Americans. Since then, however, COVID-19 hospitalizations have dropped by 70 percent among older Americans, who are one of the most vulnerable populations, and deaths have fallen by half, according to recent reports. 

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) reports that two-thirds of adults older than 65 have been fully vaccinated, and nearly 81 percent have received at least one dose of a vaccine. Some older Americans with underlying conditions may be unable to receive a vaccine, but the population is nearing a point of herd immunity — at least amongst themselves. 








COVID-19 hospitalizations among older Americans plunge more than 70 percent


Death rates are falling too.




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Apr 23, 2021)

*Ron Johnson questions 'big push' to vaccinate 'everybody'*
Sen. Ron Johnson (R-Wis.) in a Thursday podcast interview cast doubt on the importance of vaccinating the nation for COVID-19, saying he’s getting “highly suspicious” of the “big push to make sure everybody gets the vaccine.”

“The science tells us that vaccines are 95 percent effective, so if you have a vaccine, quite honestly, what do you care if your neighbor has one or not?” Johnson said during an appearance on “The Vicki McKenna Show.” He also asked “what’s the point” of striving to get “everybody” the COVID-19 shot. 

“Why is this big push to make sure everybody gets a vaccine, and it's to the point where you better impose it, you’re gonna shame people, you’re gonna force them to carry a card to prove that they’ve been vaccinated so they can just be in society,” he added. 








Ron Johnson questions ‘big push’ to vaccinate ‘everybody’


Sen. Ron Johnson (R-Wis.) in a Thursday podcast interview cast doubt on the importance of vaccinating the nation for COVID-19, saying he’s getting “highly suspicious” of the “big push to make sure …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

printer said:


> *Ron Johnson questions 'big push' to vaccinate 'everybody'*
> Sen. Ron Johnson (R-Wis.) in a Thursday podcast interview cast doubt on the importance of vaccinating the nation for COVID-19, saying he’s getting “highly suspicious” of the “big push to make sure everybody gets the vaccine.”
> 
> “The science tells us that vaccines are 95 percent effective, so if you have a vaccine, quite honestly, what do you care if your neighbor has one or not?” Johnson said during an appearance on “The Vicki McKenna Show.” He also asked “what’s the point” of striving to get “everybody” the COVID-19 shot.
> ...


When unvaccinated kids die, this will be one of the cocksuckers helping to kill them, he regularly spreads Russian disinformation and has been warned about it, so he knows he's a fucking traitor. The republican party is full of scumbags, and psychos, it has become a prerequisite.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When you're younger the time goes much slower than when you you're older, to your kids it seemed like forever, the days get shorter as the years go by.


The lockdown sucked for everybody. My oldest's senior year in HS went poof. At least he made it through the year with grades good enough to graduate and move on to college. My youngest is probably going to be OK, we'll know in a couple of years. He's going to need summer school in order to catch up. Online learning sucks as far as they are concerned. I took time off from work just so that I could keep them even remotely on track. 

Last year dragged on and on. 

But we made it. Everybody healthy. Both mothers still with us. It got tense when the rona made it to her assisted living facility but they did a good job at isolating and locking the facility down and contained the spread. By mid-June, every close family member will be fully vaccinated. I don't know if my redneck brother will be but he lives in another state. 

Of course, the troglodytes can still eff this up for the sentients in this society by breeding and spreading some new variant. And why would I expect them to behave this year when they were so intent on spreading the wild virus last year? They killed 500,000 people in the US and call it liberty.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The lockdown sucked for everybody. My oldest's senior year in HS went poof. At least he made it through the year with grades good enough to graduate and move on to college. My youngest is probably going to be OK, we'll know in a couple of years. He's going to need summer school in order to catch up. Online learning sucks as far as they are concerned. I took time off from work just so that I could keep them even remotely on track.
> 
> Last year dragged on and on.


My wife and I were just talking about the changes in our daughter’s scholastic effort last night. She has done remarkable well with the online classes (Grade 7). She is really quite gifted (but a bit lazy) and this experience made her a better student. She felt like she wasn’t the smartest kid in her class anymore so she buckled down and became more committed to getting her work done. 

She’s made new friends that push her more and we hope she will keep in touch with them. Silver linings. 

It sucks about your son graduating through this though. I feel bad for kids that are missing out on that right of passage.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2021)

printer said:


> *COVID-19 hospitalizations among older Americans plunge more than 70 percent*
> 
> The United States entered this year at the peak of one of the worst waves of the ongoing coronavirus pandemic, which has killed 567,352 Americans. Since then, however, COVID-19 hospitalizations have dropped by 70 percent among older Americans, who are one of the most vulnerable populations, and deaths have fallen by half, according to recent reports.
> 
> ...


The old folks are so compliant! It’s the younger ones that have issues. I hear it from my older patients all the time that


Fogdog said:


> The lockdown sucked for everybody. My oldest's senior year in HS went poof. At least he made it through the year with grades good enough to graduate and move on to college. My youngest is probably going to be OK, we'll know in a couple of years. He's going to need summer school in order to catch up. Online learning sucks as far as they are concerned. I took time off from work just so that I could keep them even remotely on track.
> 
> Last year dragged on and on.
> 
> ...


They will breed monster Covid babys that hard working taxpayers
Will have to take care of. Assholes!


----------



## HGCC (Apr 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> Today the wife and I were walking into a store when we realized we had forgot our masks in the car. We've both had both our shots, so we decided to go on in without them. As we were waiting in the checkout I was looking around at the other folks in line. About half had on mask. I whispered to the wife, "these people are going to mistake up for Republicans."


Lol I worry about that as well. I want a "fuck off, I let Bill gate shoot nano semen in me. It's fine." shirt.

It's really weird having restaurants and such back to full capacity. Hit a hibachi place tonight and it was just weird being around that many people, crowds never bothered me but I guess it's just been a long time.

Edit: restaurant week is kicking off here in Denver, places all over the city and burbs are doing various specials. Hope to get out at least once or twice more as I am a firm believer in local independent eateries and it has been rough on them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

South African variant may 'break through' Pfizer vaccine protection, but vaccine highly effective, Israeli study says | Reuters 
*South African variant may 'break through' Pfizer vaccine protection, but vaccine highly effective, Israeli study says*

The coronavirus variant discovered in South Africa can break through the protection provided by Pfizer Inc and BioNTech's COVID-19 vaccine to some extent, a real-world data study in Israel found. However, the variant's prevalence in Israel is very low and the vaccine remains highly effective.

The study was released on the medRxiv pre-print site on April 9 and has not been peer reviewed. It compared almost 400 people who had tested positive for COVID-19, after they received one or two doses of the vaccine, against the same number of unvaccinated patients with the disease.

It matched age and gender, among other characteristics.

The South African variant, B.1.351, was found to make up about 1% of all the COVID-19 cases across all the people studied, according to the study by Tel Aviv University and Israel's largest healthcare provider, Clalit.

But among patients who had received two doses of the vaccine, the variant's prevalence rate was eight times higher than those unvaccinated - 5.4% versus 0.7%.

This suggests the vaccine is less effective against the South African variant, compared with the original coronavirus and a variant first identified in Britain that has come to comprise nearly all COVID-19 cases in Israel, the researchers said.

The researchers said the study was not intended to assess overall vaccine effectiveness against any variant, since it only looked at people who had already tested positive for COVID-19, not at overall infection rates.

Separate real-world Israeli studies on the vaccine's overall effectiveness, including by Clalit, have shown the Pfizer shot to be more than 90% effective. L1N2KU3L6

"We found a disproportionately higher rate of the South African variant among people vaccinated with a second dose, compared to the unvaccinated group. This means that the South African variant is able, to some extent, to break through the vaccine's protection," said Tel Aviv University's Adi Stern.

In an update to the study posted on April 16, the researchers noted that within the group of people who received two doses, which comprised eight people, all of the B.1.351 infections occurred within a week to 13 days after the second shot. None of them tested positive for it 14 days or more after the second dose.
*more...*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 24, 2021)

Some COVID-19 patients are now deteriorating so quickly that they die before they can seek medical attention, Ontario's chief coroner says. He calls it an "unfortunate and sad" phenomenon that shows how serious the virus can be.

Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/A1dBEXVLkQqqXd0KDckQqfQ


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4886200


The medicos need to be pushing ED side effect of Covid. If more men knew they were risking a limp dick the rest of their lives, they might change their minds about the vaccine.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> The medicos need to be pushing ED side effect of Covid. If more men knew they were risking a limp dick the rest of their lives, they might change their minds about the vaccine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

The funny thing is many of the people who are concerned about vaccines probably eagerly horked this shit down and some died. He is crying FREEDOM, sound familiar?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Florida man indicted for selling over $1 million worth of toxic COVID-19 'miracle cure' that was bleach - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism 

*Florida man indicted for selling over $1 million worth of toxic COVID-19 'miracle cure' that was bleach*
According to a report from BayNews9, a 62-year-old man and his three adult sons were indicted on Friday for selling a COVID-19 "miracle cure" that was essentially industrial bleach.

The report states that Mark Grenon, 62, of Bradenton, along with his sons Jonathan Grenon, 34, Jordan Grenon, 26, and Joseph Grenon, 32 were hit with federal charges for refusing to stop selling the toxic substance.

"The indictment alleges that the Grenons took in more than $1 million from selling tens of thousands of bottles of it," the report states, adding they "manufactured, promoted and sold 'Miracle Mineral Solution,' which contained sodium chlorite and water," which, "when ingested, the solution became chlorine dioxide, typically used for treatment or bleaching textiles, pulp and paper, the release said."

According to the report the men, "threatened a federal judge that they would 'pick up guns' and instigate 'a Waco' should the government attempt to enforce court orders that halted their distribution of their product."

According to the report, "the indictment charges each of the Grenons with one count of conspiracy to commit fraud and two counts of criminal contempt," and they could face life imprisonment.

You can read more here.


----------



## printer (Apr 24, 2021)

But Trump said it was effective. Are they overcharging for it? Is that the problem? Maybe they should be less greedy and have a 50% off sale?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

printer said:


> But Trump said it was effective. Are they overcharging for it? Is that the problem? Maybe they should be less greedy and have a 50% off sale?


Maybe the feds should secretly rebrand one of the vaccines as "The Real Jesus Miracle" and give it to the hucksters who prey upon these morons for a discount and they can sell it to them. Say Jesus himself peed in the vaccine bottles (add some yellow food dye) and that it kills socialist and they won't take it! If there is profit involved their churches could sell the vaccine too! Promote it as the "white man's vaccine" and liberals can't get it! Make them pay for it though, anything given away will be viewed with suspicion...


----------



## printer (Apr 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe the feds should secretly rebrand one of the vaccines as "The Real Jesus Miracle" and give it to the hucksters who prey upon these morons for a discount and they can sell it to them. Say Jesus himself peed in the vaccine bottles (add some yellow food dye) and that it kills socialist and they won't take it! If there is profit involved their churches could sell the vaccine too! Promote it as the "white man's vaccine" and liberals can't get it! Make them pay for it though, anything given away will be viewed with suspicion...


So, like Holly Watter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

printer said:


> So, like Holly Watter.


There's a thought, call it holy water! Only this miracle is injected with a special Trump branded syringe! Give Donald a buck a shot and he will convince his base, anything for a buck. The government will get the money back anyway when they seize his assets while they seize his ass.


----------



## printer (Apr 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There's a thought, call it holy water! Only this miracle is injected with a special Trump branded syringe! Give Donald a buck a shot and he will convince his base, anything for a buck. The government will get the money back anyway when they seize his assets while they seize his ass.


No, you really have to spell it my way otherwise the church will seen their hit squad after you. Just blame it on copyright reasons.


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2021)

printer said:


> No, you really have to spell it my way otherwise the church will seen their hit squad after you. Just blame it on copyright reasons.


Have you read Tom Robbin's Another Roadside Attraction? (spoiler alert: the Pope has his own hit squad)


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> Have you read Tom Robbin's Another Roadside Attraction? (spoiler alert: the Pope has his own hit squad)


How is the book? The premise sounds interesting.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 25, 2021)

Significant number' of young people are dying at home with COVID-19: Ontario coroner
People who have died at home ranged in age from in their 30s to in their 80s

Read in National Post: https://apple.news/A-RNfkCMLQJKSxEMU-c1g0A


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2021)

*WHAT THE FUCK!!!

Charges to be laid after 'one of the largest services' held at Aylmer, Ont. church on Sunday*
Aylmer police say they are investigating and will be pressing charges after "one of the largest services" was held at an Aylmer, Ont. church Sunday morning that has continually defied the province's COVID-19 rules.

The Church of God at Aylmer held an in-person Sunday service that was also live streamed, where dozens of people were seen congregating indoors while not wearing masks or following physical distancing protocol. 

This comes after four people were charged on Tuesday when officers received a tip about a gathering taking place at the church. Police say upon attending, they found 18 people not following public health rules.

Aylmer police Chief Zvonko Horvat told CBC News. "As a result of the gathering today and in anticipation of emergency order breaches, we monitored a church service and observed a large number of participants who attended," Horvat said. "This is probably one of the largest services that we've seen at the Church of God and although we don't have exact count, it would be in excess of 100 for sure."

MPP Randy Hillier and MP Derek Sloan were among those in attendance during Sunday's service and spoke alongside Pastor Henry Hildebrandt. 

Kristen Nagle, a London, Ont. nurse who was fired after speaking out against lockdown measures and organizing anti-lockdown rallies also attended Sunday's service.

An anti-lockdown protest was held in Stratford, Ont. later Sunday where Hillier, Sloan and Nagle were also seen attending.

Horvat said Aylmer police have and will continue to take a "gradual" approach to educate and liaison with the church and churchgoers.

"We've done that, we've done that over the course of the last 13 months and there doesn't seem to be any will to abide by the current rules," he said. "We're at the stage right now where we have no other option, but to proceed with the charges with those who are identified."


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/london/aylmer-church-defies-province-sunday-service-1.6001630


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 25, 2021)

printer said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK!!!
> 
> Charges to be laid after 'one of the largest services' held at Aylmer, Ont. church on Sunday*
> Aylmer police say they are investigating and will be pressing charges after "one of the largest services" was held at an Aylmer, Ont. church Sunday morning that has continually defied the province's COVID-19 rules.
> ...


Two of the people charged on Tuesday were cops from Toronto. Provocateurs, the lot of them, many from out of town stoking the flames. Plus pastor Henry is a serious public health nuisance with his disinformation regarding masks, vaccines, etc. Many signs stapled to utility poles throughout the community for the pastor. His son assaulted an 84 yo man and cracked his ribs. 

W5 did a documentary of the Aylmer church of God a couple weeks ago. Buy bull belt. 

He's held freedom marches throughout the province, including Aylmer and Ottawa. Yet his cult followers are told how to dress including undergarments - no wonder they want freedom.

They were having outdoor services for a while over FM radio. My brother wanted me to build a 15watt FM transmitter to jam their signal but I'm busy - got shit to do -eat, sleep, trim, hike, ride.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Two of the people charged on Tuesday were cops from Toronto. Provocateurs, the lot of them, many from out of town stoking the flames. Plus pastor Henry is a serious public health nuisance with his disinformation regarding masks, vaccines, etc. Many signs stapled to utility poles throughout the community for the pastor. His son assaulted an 84 yo man and cracked his ribs.
> 
> W5 did a documentary of the Aylmer church of God a couple weeks ago. Buy bull belt.
> 
> ...


The lot of them should be interned under the federal emergency powers act. The fucker should be holding services inside razor wire. A six month or 1 year mandatory minimum sentence and held without bail, followed up by life altering fines should fix the problem, or them. Let me guess, the MPP and MP were Tories, they are the only ones stupid and irresponsible enough to do this kind of bullshit.

I fly FPV drones and RC planes and the fines for that relatively harmless purist with no known fatalities or even serious injuries has stupidly large fines in the 10K range if you break the law, fly unlicensed, or with an unregistered aircraft over 250 gm. Just for comparison, it wasn't too long ago you could get 5 years for growing pot FFS. Every one of these assholes should be wearing a GPS ankle bracelet minimum.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2021)

Black or 'Other'? Doctors may be relying on race to make decisions about your health | CNN


Race correction in medicine is the use of a patient's race in a scientific equation that can influence how they are treated. Race correction in medicine has pitted medical students against their teachers, attracted the attention of Congress and led to a big lawsuit against the NFL.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Two of the people charged on Tuesday were cops from Toronto. Provocateurs, the lot of them, many from out of town stoking the flames. Plus pastor Henry is a serious public health nuisance with his disinformation regarding masks, vaccines, etc. Many signs stapled to utility poles throughout the community for the pastor. His son assaulted an 84 yo man and cracked his ribs.
> 
> W5 did a documentary of the Aylmer church of God a couple weeks ago. Buy bull belt.
> 
> ...


i'd make the time to jam their signal if i had that engineering capability.


----------



## injinji (Apr 26, 2021)

printer said:


> How is the book? The premise sounds interesting.


All Tom Robbin books are off the chain. Even Cowgirls get the Blues is my fav, but there is not a bad one.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The funny thing is many of the people who are concerned about vaccines probably eagerly horked this shit down and some died. He is crying FREEDOM, sound familiar?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Florida man indicted for selling over $1 million worth of toxic COVID-19 'miracle cure' that was bleach - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism
> 
> ...


the con is deep in this one..they never registered with the state either i checked to see if they had non profit status and he's not even there.

They allegedly sold it under Genesis II Church of Health and Healing, “an entity they are accused of creating to avoid government regulation of MMS and shield themselves from prosecution,” the news release said.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'd make the time to jam their signal if i had that engineering capability.


Oh it'd be a lot of fun for sure, but disrupting a church service seems to be more frowned upon than them congregating mask less during a pandemic. My lifelong disdain for religion is valid for many reasons. But hatred is too powerful of an emotion to waste on somebody you really don't like. I'd prefer he bored a hole in himself and let the sap run out - a public service of sorts. Hell, I'd even invite you to try out a stiletto on his jugular.

In my early days, circuit boards were made using fingernail polish for the traces then etched to remove unwanted copper. Built an in-line FM transmitter for landlines nearly 40 years ago that used the phone line for its power - virtually undetectable. Riding the bus in high school, I jammed the AM radio because the music sucked.

Electronics has always been my passion. Starting with vacuum tubes before the age of ten, to (re)configuring 40 different wavelengths, each carrying 400Gbps of data over a piece of glass only 9 micron in diameter - aka fibre optics. Loving life long learning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Oh it'd be a lot of fun for sure, but disrupting a church service seems to be more frowned upon than them congregating mask less during a pandemic. My lifelong disdain for religion is valid for many reasons. But hatred is too powerful of an emotion to waste on somebody you really don't like. I'd prefer he bored a hole in himself and let the sap run out - a public service if sorts. Hell, I'd even invite you to try out a stiletto on his jugular.
> 
> In my early days, circuit boards were made using fingernail polish for the traces then etched to remove unwanted copper. Built an in-line FM transmitter for landlines nearly 40 years ago that used the phone line for its power - virtually undetectable. Riding the bus in high school, I jammed the AM radio because the music sucked.
> 
> Electronics has always been my passion. Starting with vacuum tubes before the age of ten, to (re)configuring 40 different wavelengths, each carrying 400Gbps of data over a piece of glass only 9 micron in diameter - aka fibre optics. Loving life long learning.


I used to "harvest" power from AM radio signals using a crystal radio circuit and my 50 foot antenna as a kid. I imagine you could light up an LED these days or use it with low power electronics, instead of just moving a multimeter needle. I believe you could configure 4X 1N34a diodes into a bridge rectifier and use multiple iterations tuned to different frequencies running off the same antenna to increase power levels.

There are probably better more efficient components for this today though than 1N34a germanium diodes.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Oh it'd be a lot of fun for sure, but disrupting a church service seems to be more frowned upon than them congregating mask less during a pandemic. My lifelong disdain for religion is valid for many reasons. But hatred is too powerful of an emotion to waste on somebody you really don't like. I'd prefer he bored a hole in himself and *let the sap run out* - a public service of sorts. Hell, I'd even invite you to try out a stiletto on his jugular.
> 
> In my early days, circuit boards were made using fingernail polish for the traces then etched to remove unwanted copper. Built an in-line FM transmitter for landlines nearly 40 years ago that used the phone line for its power - virtually undetectable. Riding the bus in high school, I jammed the AM radio because the music sucked.
> 
> Electronics has always been my passion. Starting with vacuum tubes before the age of ten, to (re)configuring 40 different wavelengths, each carrying 400Gbps of data over a piece of glass only 9 micron in diameter - aka fibre optics. Loving life long learning.


what would the flavor be?

AM did and does suck.

are you doing anything these days with your skill?

you could always jam selectively; like when he speaking and getting to the point..? jam then unjam; jam then unjam again..i'd do it once to say i did it..look at glitter bomb guy.


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 26, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Two of the people charged on Tuesday were cops from Toronto. Provocateurs, the lot of them, many from out of town stoking the flames. Plus pastor Henry is a serious public health nuisance with his disinformation regarding masks, vaccines, etc. Many signs stapled to utility poles throughout the community for the pastor. His son assaulted an 84 yo man and cracked his ribs.
> 
> W5 did a documentary of the Aylmer church of God a couple weeks ago. Buy bull belt.
> 
> ...


You would of been a good nazi bootlicker.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> You would of been a good nazi bootlicker.


and you're a shitty troll..ahhhhhhhhh the circle of life!


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> and you're a shitty troll..ahhhhhhhhh the circle of life!


Enjoy your prions. lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> You would of been a good nazi bootlicker.


Boot licking seems more your thing, apparently you believe bullshit that only a fucking ignorant moron would buy into.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Enjoy your prions. lol


Truly hilarious that you should mention prions. First, they have nothing to do with Coronavirus or vaccines and so your post was a non-sequitur fallacy. Without medical science, the same scientific understanding that made these wonderful vaccines, your kind would be shaking magic juju sticks over your soup to protect yourself from Mad Cow disease. Also dropping like flies from a whole host of other nasty diseases.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Enjoy your prions. lol


i don't eat meat, moron.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Truly hilarious that you should mention prions. First, they have nothing to do with Coronavirus or vaccines and so your post was a non-sequitur fallacy. Without medical science, the same scientific understanding that made these wonderful vaccines, your kind would be shaking magic juju sticks over your soup to protect yourself from Mad Cow disease. Also dropping like flies from a whole host of other nasty diseases.


maybe we should start sacrificing our children to the Gods again? that'll be sure to stop it..or lets go to some Texas football stadium and pray for rain? i'm certain we can pray away the prions.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 26, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Enjoy your prions. lol


I shall. And while I’m doing that I will imagine you getting hooked up to a ventilator. Brazilian style.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 26, 2021)

So here’s an interesting story to show how fucked up the Ford government is. 

We get an email today from the school. We have until May 3rd (one fucking week) to decide if we are putting our 13 year old daughter in a remote or in person classroom. Once locked in, no changing. 

They can’t even tell us when she can get vaccinated. This fucking government, that couldn’t organize a piss up in a brewery, expects us to make a decision like that in a week. A decision that can only be properly made if we knew what the fuck the government is doing. All we know for sure is that the government doesn’t know what it’s doing. 

My wife is writing nasty emails to our representative. I told her to choose both because when it’s safe (even if it’s November) our daughter will be going to in person school.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> So here’s an interesting story to show how fucked up the Ford government is.
> 
> We get an email today from the school. We have until May 3rd (one fucking week) to decide if we are putting our 13 year old daughter in a remote or in person classroom. Once locked in, no changing.
> 
> ...


Told ya you should have changed yer avatar to the Doug Ford Bubbles fusion!

I've been practicing more these past few weeks and the effects are starting to take hold more in my mind. I find I can't watch American news too much these days because I realize how much the stupid pisses me off. I'm on the breath and then I'm on to politics for 5 fucking minutes before I catch myself! Canadian news and politics ain't much better either! I'm not "distressed", just pissed, and pissed and meditation are not compatible at all!  Traditionally those on the path to peace eschew politics for this reason and I guess I need more lumps than average, but I'm trying to keep my distance for now. Perhaps focus on my more immediate surroundings and clean up the yard etc, turn off the TV and just read about it every now and again. Other than that things are going great here in CB.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Told ya you should have changed yer avatar to the Doug Ford Bubbles fusion!
> 
> I've been practicing more these past few weeks and the effects are starting to take hold more in my mind. I find I can't watch American news too much these days because I realize how much the stupid pisses me off. I'm on the breath and then I'm on to politics for 5 fucking minutes before I catch myself! Canadian news and politics ain't much better either! I'm not "distressed", just pissed, and pissed and meditation are not compatible at all!  Traditionally those on the path to peace eschew politics for this reason and I guess I need more lumps than average, but I'm trying to keep my distance for now. Perhaps focus on my more immediate surroundings and clean up the yard etc, turn off the TV and just read about it every now and again. Other than that things are going great here in CB.


I should give meditation a try cause I’ve been cranky as hell lately.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I should give meditation a try cause I’ve been cranky as hell lately.


I should clarify a bit, I'm trying to get back into deep concentration practice and it takes a cleaner mind than I currently posses! There are two kinds of practice, concentration that makes ya bliss out and a lighter practice where you examine the contents of your mind without judging (mindfulness). Concentration practices lead to jhana states and mindfulness practices drop yer baggage but give you a more sensitive conscience, a balance is required IMHO. Beginners only need to worry about putting their attention on the sensations of the breath and putting it back there when they catch their mind wandering. Try counting your breaths while attending to them and see how far ya get before being blown out of the water! What blows ya out of the water the most, is what's driving yer ass around and working yer pie hole!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> what would the flavor be?
> 
> AM did and does suck.
> 
> ...


The flavour would be apple caramel - achieved by mixing maple syrup with vanilla in a 9:1 ratio, diced apples slightly poached, on oatmeal is a fantastic breakfast with cinnamon and oat milk.

My long wire antenna was for shortwave reception on my Philco Model 38-3, which still works. Even if it was just the time station for GMT, it was cool to receive signals from so far away. My watch was always accurate. Damn OCD.

Gladly, I'm a bit of a wasted resource these days in the technical realm. Admittedly I sleep in too often. I stay busy with gardening, exercise, 11 chickens, 4 outdoor cats and looking after Mom's needs. Somehow I don't envision ever working for someone again - too many rules. Inanimate, electronic components are predictable and consistent in how they behave - that's why they fascinate me. Humans on the hand are complicated, as I'm learning here. 

Finally have an appointment for the vaçcine first week of May. It'll be great to see the Gkids again - go camping, adventure hikes, fishing, burnt hot dogs/marshmallows, etc. Optimistic for a great future, while reminiscing about what technological advances I've been fortunate to participate in.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 27, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


>


I approve this message


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

New more contagious variants and politically driven policy that pandered to religious interests, they recently had a big crowded Hindu festival and big political rallies.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Coronavirus Ravages India as Cases Rise Exponentially | The Mehdi Hasan Show*





Rep. Ro Khanna and Dr. Ashish Jha help Mehdi understand the global public health threat and geopolitical risk posed by India's Covid crisis, and why the U.S. could be playing a larger role in helping the nation get the outbreak under control.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 27, 2021)

injinji said:


>


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2021)

How COVID-19 Worms Its Way Into the Brain – Explaining Baffling Neurological Symptoms


Study helps explain baffling neurological symptoms — and why they're so unpredictable. New research offers an up-close view of how SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, can spread to the brain. The study helps explain the alarming array of neurological symptoms reported in some patients wit



scitechdaily.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> How COVID-19 Worms Its Way Into the Brain – Explaining Baffling Neurological Symptoms
> 
> 
> Study helps explain baffling neurological symptoms — and why they're so unpredictable. New research offers an up-close view of how SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, can spread to the brain. The study helps explain the alarming array of neurological symptoms reported in some patients wit
> ...


The fact that covid can turn you into a retard, will have little effect on the retards who won't wear masks or get vaccinated because they believe bullshit or want to make some dumb ass point. 

I believe the last statistic I saw on this and posted on vaccine thread, was about 30% of covid victims experience neurological difficulties. Since the brain controls the body and may of it's autonomic functions, perhaps some of the physical difficulties of long haul or recovered covid patients could be neurological in origin, though covid attacks many organs in the body and damages them. One day they might find out, on average it will take years off the life expectancy of many people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> How COVID-19 Worms Its Way Into the Brain – Explaining Baffling Neurological Symptoms
> 
> 
> Study helps explain baffling neurological symptoms — and why they're so unpredictable. New research offers an up-close view of how SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, can spread to the brain. The study helps explain the alarming array of neurological symptoms reported in some patients wit
> ...


I feel even better about getting the jab and can't wait for a sore arm and misery on the second one!  The first jab of Pfizer was a breeze, as it is apparently for most folks.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 27, 2021)

so i saw a 'traveler' yesterday put his cigarette out on the railing while going into a store..'are you that much of a moron people are going to put their hand on that'?..he licks his hand and wiped off the railing.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

COVID-19 Silences the Immune Response in Infected Cells in the Gut


Scientists transform human intestinal cells into 'mini guts' to follow the infection process. In an effort to determine the potential for COVID-19 to begin in a person's gut, and to better understand how human cells respond to SARS-CoV-2, the scientists used human intestinal cells to create organ



scitechdaily.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

Saw a picture from India of a son and his brother in law transporting his mother that died from covid. The 3 were on a motorcycle with the dead mom sitting upright inbetwenn the men, a policeman was questioning them.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Saw a picture from India of a son and his brother in law transporting his mother that died from covid. The 3 were on a motorcycle with the dead mom sitting upright inbetwenn the men, a policeman was questioning them.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387179479102107651


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

I wonder what is going on in India with their sky funeral tradition, it's a nice way of saying eaten by vultures.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I wonder what is going on in India with their sky funeral tradition, it's a nice way of saying eaten by vultures.


They've got mass cremation sites up and running, I know that.

But they can't burn them fast enough. Word around the campfire is that India's testing is so far behind and misreported that they have over half a BILLION active cases at least.

For those keeping track, that's just over a third of their entire population of 1.33 billion people.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387179479102107651


politics should stay out of science! this didn't have to happen..and what happens when you cave @PJ Diaz (didn't we used to be friends?)

right now they're saying Texas is all clear 4.28.21..i'm subbing this post for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I wonder what is going on in India with their sky funeral tradition, it's a nice way of saying eaten by vultures.


is that real?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I wonder what is going on in India with their sky funeral tradition, it's a nice way of saying eaten by vultures.


It's only really done in Tibet as far as I know and that's inside China these days and I'm not sure of the current situation there. Perhaps some Tibetans who are living in India with the Dali Lama do it, I wonder if HH got the vaccine, he's living in Dharamshala.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> They've got mass cremation sites up and running, I know that.
> 
> But they can't burn them fast enough. Word around the campfire is that India's testing is so far behind and misreported that they have over half a BILLION active cases at least.
> 
> For those keeping track, that's just over a third of their entire population of 1.33 billion people.


yes, i am keeping track that's why i said it's going to wipe out their country- that's Military's next stop out of Afghanistan. have to clear the dead or they will have to seal off the country and do things.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's only really done in Tibet as far as I know and that's inside China these days and I'm not sure of the current situation there. Perhaps some Tibetans who are living in India with the Dali Lama do it, I wonder if HH got the vaccine, he's living in Dharamshala.


those are monks that see no one. who is HH?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> is that real?


Why wouldn't it be? This is reality in India and these are middle class people not poor people. With a half million new cases a day this is what Hell looks like, what exponential growth looks like.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

The vultures in India were dying off years ago because of sky funerals, turned out to be because of a prescription drug that people took, they were trying to outlaw the drug back then.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The vultures in India were dying off years ago because of sky funerals, turned out to be because of a prescription drug that people took, they were trying to outlaw the drug back then.


wtf is a sky funeral? dead person in a tree? how about make a tree?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

There were buildings for these funerals, they were basically large elevated platforms with short walls around them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

This is what the road to herd immunity looks like folks in the age of covid variants, littered with corpses and the maimed. This was the path Trump wanted America to follow, herd immunity and Hell in the completely overwhelmed hospitals. Sounds like they need to call in Dr. Scott Atlas, an expert on herd immunity, one who I'll bet is vaccinated by now. Thank Joe and vaccines or there but for the grace of God...


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is what the road to herd immunity looks like folks in the age of covid variants, littered with corpses and the maimed. This was the path Trump wanted America to follow, herd immunity and Hell in the completely overwhelmed hospitals. Sounds like the need to call in Dr. Scott Atlas, an expert on herd immunity, one who I'll bet is vaccinated by now. Thank Joe and vaccines or there but for the grace of God...


i'm going to spend the $5, and send Uncle Joe a card and thank him- handwritten using cursive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> those are monks that see no one. who is HH?


His holiness the Dali Lama and Buddhist monks live in communities for the most part that are open to the public for teaching and religious purposes. The Buddhist traditions vary, but Theravadin monks beg for alms every morning from the laity and are not allowed to keep food or posses money. It used to be the middle way thousands of years ago, but is considered ascetic by today's standards.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The vultures in India were dying off years ago because of sky funerals, turned out to be because of a prescription drug that people took, they were trying to outlaw the drug back then.


There are few Buddhists in India, except for Tibetan refugees and converted Hindu untouchables. There are many international Buddhist pilgrims to holy sites though. Most Indians are Hindu and Hindu's and Buddhist are cremated, there are about 200 million Muslims and they are buried. In Northern India, Tibet, Mustang, Nepal and other places around the region sky burials might be happening though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> wtf is a sky funeral? dead person in a tree? how about make a tree?
> 
> View attachment 4889324


Here read a bit
Sky burial - Wikipedia


----------



## HGCC (Apr 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe the feds should secretly rebrand one of the vaccines as "The Real Jesus Miracle" and give it to the hucksters who prey upon these morons for a discount and they can sell it to them. Say Jesus himself peed in the vaccine bottles (add some yellow food dye) and that it kills socialist and they won't take it! If there is profit involved their churches could sell the vaccine too! Promote it as the "white man's vaccine" and liberals can't get it! Make them pay for it though, anything given away will be viewed with suspicion...


Put some ketchup on it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

A story came out saying 30% of health care workers are considering changing professions because of covid.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> A story came out saying 30% of health care workers are considering changing professions because of covid.


And we're still short handed as it is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

I was out to the grocery store early this morning to pick up a few items and saw the assistant manager, who is also a friend I used to talk RC plane and drone with. I hadn't seen this forty something in many months, he was working in a different area of the store. He's high school educated, intelligent, personable, not politically off the wall and to my surprise vaccine resistant. We had a polite conversation that started when I asked if he and the other staff who work with the public got the jab yet. I didn't stay long as it was a bit busy and we didn't speak for very long, but I did point out a few facts to him. I think his employer will insist on vaccination though, once supplies are sufficient, anybody working with the public and contacting large numbers of the public every day should be required to get the jab. I never mentioned this to him though, but focused on the brain damage and maiming statistics.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 28, 2021)

Covid-19: How India missed its vaccination target


India is lagging behind in its vaccine target as demand falls.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> A story came out saying 30% of health care workers are considering changing professions because of covid.


Can you blame them when they were repeatedly thrown under the bus by asshole governors and premiers here in Canada because restaurant owners and other such are running their parties for the most part. Treat soldiers like that and they would be turning their guns on you! Being worked to death in a sea of covid and having your governor tell people not to wear masks and pander to lunatics in the midst of a pandemic is enough to cut the heart out of most people. So was working in garbage bags for PPE and recycling masks and other PPE while these lunatics shoveled more victims in the door daily.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

A friends daughter got out last fall, couldn't take all the death, she drives for Amazon now.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> A story came out saying 30% of health care workers are considering changing professions because of covid.


and they're paid shit because of managed health care. i'm surprised people still want to go to medical school.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> A friends daughter got out last fall, couldn't take all the death, she drives for Amazon now.


Moving forward with an increasingly older population and all the maiming and other issues in the wake of covid, it's gonna be rough for awhile. I don't think we will see another pandemic like this one, next time we will be ready and the science in this area greatly advanced. This will have a military level of preparedness and response after this experience, we always prepare for the last war. Any pandemic is most likely to be an airborne highly contagious virus like covid, we stopped the flu in it's tracks this year with public health measures and hand washing, not so much with covid.

If Trump didn't kill the pandemic response team and plan Obama left in place and just went golfing, things would have been much different in America. No matter what Joe does to remedy the situation another republican Trump will just destroy it, along with the country. If they can't have the country, they are determined to burn it to the ground.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

seems GOOGLE has an interest in India..sayyyyyyyyy how's those adjusted algorthms working out for you?..thanks for the Trump years









Google CEO Sundar Pichai pledges support to India amid worsening Covid crisis







www.indiatoday.in





apparently he's going on CNN to plead to the people.

CNN and NOT FOX? i wonder what would make him think we care what HE CARES ABOUT.

fate my friends..i'm all for helping India any way possible but NOT the GOOGLE CEO who had a hand in what happened.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

Private Florida school won't employ vaccinated teachers


MIAMI (AP) — A private school founded by an anti-vaccination activist in South Florida has warned teachers and staff against taking the COVID-19 vaccine, saying it will not employ anyone who has received the shot...




apnews.com





whoa! that was a close one..anti-vaxxers be free!


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 28, 2021)

> "Centner Academy has campuses in Miami’s Design District and Edgewater. School co-founder Leila Centner wrote to parents, without citing any scientific evidence, saying “vaccinated persons may be transmitting something from their bodies that could harm others who aren’t vaccinated — impacting fertility and the development of children.”











Parents ‘flabbergasted’ Miami school is forbidding teachers to get vaccines


Some parents of students at Centner Academy say they are alarmed after the Miami private school’s co-founder released a policy forbidding faculty from getting COVID-19 vaccines.




www.local10.com





LOL turns out vaccinations are contagious... I would re-think my choice of private school in this case.

@schuylaar You were too fast


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Parents ‘flabbergasted’ Miami school is forbidding teachers to get vaccines
> 
> 
> Some parents of students at Centner Academy say they are alarmed after the Miami private school’s co-founder released a policy forbidding faculty from getting COVID-19 vaccines.
> ...


cite it, squirrel and not using the anti-vaxxer's article.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> cite it, squirrel and not using the anti-vaxxer's article.


I was being sarcastic. The article I did cite is clearly against the school's policy.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

Blood clots from covid are huge problem compared to the rare ones from vaccine, link below.






__





DEFINE_ME






www.thelancet.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Blood clots from covid are huge problem compared to the rare ones from vaccine, link below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree but now they are going to pause again. the stores that have it weren't taking appointments and now probably won't. Covid is a circulatory disease that's transmitted through respiratory.


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2021)

So how will they know which teachers were vaccinated? They are the last ones standing?


----------



## injinji (Apr 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was out to the grocery store early this morning to pick up a few items and saw the assistant manager, who is also a friend I used to talk RC plane and drone with. I hadn't seen this forty something in many months, he was working in a different area of the store. He's high school educated, intelligent, personable, not politically off the wall and to my surprise vaccine resistant. We had a polite conversation that started when I asked if he and the other staff who work with the public got the jab yet. I didn't stay long as it was a bit busy and we didn't speak for very long, but I did point out a few facts to him. I think his employer will insist on vaccination though, once supplies are sufficient, anybody working with the public and contacting large numbers of the public every day should be required to get the jab. I never mentioned this to him though, but focused on the brain damage and maiming statistics.


My boss and coworker are not going to get the vaccine. They do very little mask wearing too. I talk to them a little, but don't harp on it.


----------



## injinji (Apr 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Private Florida school won't employ vaccinated teachers
> 
> 
> MIAMI (AP) — A private school founded by an anti-vaccination activist in South Florida has warned teachers and staff against taking the COVID-19 vaccine, saying it will not employ anyone who has received the shot...
> ...


I saw that on the Newhour last night. Maybe one of the crazy Cubans?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> My boss and coworker are not going to get the vaccine. They do very little mask wearing too. I talk to them a little, but don't harp on it.


Do they interact with people in public a lot?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> politics should stay out of science! this didn't have to happen..and what happens when you cave @PJ Diaz (didn't we used to be friends?)


How can you be friends with anyone who wants you to suffer simply due to your difference of opinion? Herd mentality is trampling civil discussion in 2021.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 28, 2021)

printer said:


> So how will they know which teachers were vaccinated? They are the last ones standing?


She looks healthy, shoot!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How can you be friends with anyone who wants you to suffer simply due to your difference of opinion? Herd mentality is trampling civil discussion in 2021.


"You must be polite!" pleads the retard knowingly spreading a contagious and deadly virus


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 28, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> "You must be polite!" pleads the retard knowingly spreading a contagious and deadly virus


So if I get tested for covid twice a week, I'm somehow knowingly spreading it? Brilliant!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How can you be friends with anyone who wants you to suffer simply due to your difference of opinion? Herd mentality is trampling civil discussion in 2021.


huh? when did i say that or even imply herd immunity is the way to go? if you mean that because my immune system is compromised because of medication i'm taking and i have to wait to get all my doctors permissions? other than some occasional trolling..? i'm allowed one happiness.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So if I get tested for covid twice a week, I'm somehow knowingly spreading it? Brilliant!


ut oh..ocd on the covid? do you work medical?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> huh? when did i say that or even imply herd immunity is the way to go? if you mean that because my immune system is compromised because of medication i'm taking and i have to wait to get all my doctors permissions? other than some occasional trolling..? i'm allowed one happiness.


I didn't say any of that, or even mention herd immunity at all. Please read completely before answering.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> ut oh..ocd on the covid? do you work medical?


Live entertainment.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So if I get tested for covid twice a week, I'm somehow knowingly spreading it?


Yes


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

printer said:


> So how will they know which teachers were vaccinated? They are the last ones standing?


they'll be shedding virus since it makes you contagious.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How can you be friends with anyone who wants you to suffer simply due to your difference of opinion? Herd mentality is trampling civil discussion in 2021.


So is disinformation and people who believe unreasonable things unsupported by evidence. One needs to have a common set of facts for a difference of opinion on the significance of them. Different sets of facts means there's nothing to discuss other than determining the truth. Once confronted with the truth though some will argue about the source (fake news), some will deny reality and some will simply distract. Most of the time what you choose to believe is your own business as is most of your behavior, but covid is not a private matter, but a public health issue that involves the lives of others.

As I said before, it's your choice to not take the vaccine and I know a couple of good men who won't, but they don't generally discourage others from taking something that will save their lives. I encourage people to get vaccinated because I'm following the advice and counsel of medical experts and from my own personal knowledge, it makes sense and I believe it to be good and true.

Whose advice are you following and what evidence base do you reference? What would be the result of success? 

I know you post stories about vaccine issues and that's ok by me, people have a right to know stuff, from reliable sources. I haven't seen anything though that warrants someone not taking the vaccine in light of the risks to one's self and others. I just watched an ad on TV about some prescription medication, may cause blood clots and death was mentioned in the ad by the announcer, it's also on the label and product monogram. Risks of taking the vaccine are orders of magnitude less than taking aspirin. You should be crusading against aspirin, it causes far more deaths than all the approved vaccines combined.


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> huh? when did i say that or even imply herd immunity is the way to go? if you mean that because my immune system is compromised because of medication i'm taking and i have to wait to get all my doctors permissions? other than some occasional trolling..? i'm allowed one happiness.


Oh yeah?


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You should be crusading against aspirin, it causes far more deaths than all the approved vaccines combined.


But asprin is natural, it comes from trees.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

printer said:


> But asprin is natural, it comes from trees.


Death angel mushrooms are natural and organic too, so are night shade berries, there is a long list... 


"Amanita ocreata, commonly known as the *death angel*, *destroying angel*, *angel* of *death* or more precisely western North American *destroying angel*, is a deadly poisonous basidiomycete *fungus*, one of many in the genus Amanita. Occurring in the Pacific Northwest and California floristic provinces of North America"


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So is disinformation and people who believe unreasonable things unsupported by evidence. One needs to have a common set of facts for a difference of opinion on the significance of them. Different sets of facts means there's nothing to discuss other than determining the truth. Once confronted with the truth though some will argue about the source (fake news), some will deny reality and some will simply distract. Most of the time what you choose to believe is your own business as is most of your behavior, but covid is not a private matter, but a public health issue that involves the lives of others.
> 
> As I said before, it's your choice to not take the vaccine and I know a couple of good men who won't, but they don't generally discourage others from taking something that will save their lives. I encourage people to get vaccinated because I'm following the advice and counsel of medical experts and from my own personal knowledge, it makes sense and I believe it to be good and true.
> 
> ...


For me personally a big reason it's the fact that I have literally hundreds of long-standing medically diagnosed allergies, and have had a major allergic reaction to an injection in the past.

I also don't take aspirin fyi.


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2021)

I had more of a reaction from a Flu shot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> For me personally a big reason it's the fact that I have literally hundreds of long-standing medically diagnosed allergies, and have had a major allergic reaction to an injection in the past.
> 
> I also don't take aspirin fyi.


Then follow your doctor's advice and if required give him/her yer EpiPen and get jabbed in the office or at a clinic. If you choose to under go the ordeal, pick an mRNA vaccine that is likely to have few side effects or allergens. Soon your doctor will be able to give you a fractional "test shot" rather than a full one, to see if there are any adverse reactions. No harm in asking. If you end up in the hospital with covid, they will be pumping all kinds of shit into you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

printer said:


> I had more of a reaction from a Flu shot.


I had no reaction and no sore arm, some say round two is the kicker though, but not until August for me. Wish I could have a sore arm earlier, but others need a shot at life too, 80% protection will do just fine for now. One concern is asymptomatic spread in the country though, 80% might not stop it as effectively as 95%, but 80% keeps ya out of the hospital and morgue.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> For me personally a big reason it's the fact that I have literally hundreds of long-standing medically diagnosed allergies, and have had a major allergic reaction to an injection in the past.
> 
> I also don't take aspirin fyi.


Are you one of those people who have to make everyone feel like dicks too when they ask about their mom and they get to tell everyone they died.

You seem to have a legitimate reason to not take the vaccine (assuming not just trolling). That sucks man, I hope you don't get unlucky from all the people who are not getting it because of whatever reason they have been brainwashed into thinking is a legit reason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Are you one of those people who have to make everyone feel like dicks too when they ask about their mom and they get to tell everyone they died.
> 
> You seem to have a legitimate reason to not take the vaccine (assuming not just trolling). That sucks man, I hope you don't get unlucky from all the people who are not getting it because of whatever reason they have been brainwashed into thinking is a legit reason.


Him trying to convince others not to get vaccinated does seem rather counter productive, like some kind of suicide mission methinks.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 28, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Are you one of those people who have to make everyone feel like dicks too when they ask about their mom and they get to tell everyone they died.
> 
> You seem to have a legitimate reason to not take the vaccine (assuming not just trolling). That sucks man, I hope you don't get unlucky from all the people who are not getting it because of whatever reason they have been brainwashed into thinking is a legit reason.


No, I'm one of those kind of people who honors the dissenting opinions of others. I'm fairly certain that my whole family got covid in Feb 2020. It was brutal, but none of us had to be hospitalized. There wasn't even any covid testing available at that time, and by the time there was covid testing, we had all been weeks recovered.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Him trying to convince others not to get vaccinated does seem rather counter productive, like some kind of suicide mission methinks.


I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything. I think people should do what they want to do. I also think it's worthwhile to examine the possible risks rather than immediately discounting them.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, I'm one of those kind of people who honors the dissenting opinions of others. I'm fairly certain that my whole family got covid in Feb 2020. It was brutal, but none of us had to be hospitalized. There wasn't even any covid testing available at that time, and by the time there was covid testing, we had all been weeks recovered.


Are you all for vulnerable people having those 'opinions' manipulated by militarized propaganda?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 28, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Are you all for vulnerable people having those 'opinions' manipulated by militarized propaganda?


I'm not a fan of propaganda in general.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not a fan of propaganda in general.


And you are aware that currently there is a militarized campaign aimed at convincing people to not be safe during this pandemic?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> I saw that on the Newhour last night. Maybe one of the crazy Cubans?


i guess the kids that go to that school live in a bubble; not sure how that's possible in Miami.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> And you are aware that currently there is a militarized campaign aimed at convincing people to not be safe during this pandemic?


are you aware that the Social Security Department discourages you from getting a replacement SS card? do you really need one? when was the last time you used it? it's rarely required (these questions are literally on their website)..went through their BS and they wouldn't approve me for a replacement.

i've literally had to use that card everywhere since i've been in Colorado..unlaminated..must be able to see all four corners..mine is in such bad shape i'm about to put it in a mason jar and carry it around that way..it's from the voter suppression efforts in 2010..seems there was a black man running again who needed to be made a 'one term president'.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> are you aware that the Social Security Department discourages you from getting a replacement SS card? do you really need one? when was the last time you used it? it's rarely required (these questions are literally on their website)..went through their BS and they wouldn't approve me for a replacement.
> 
> i've literally had to use that card everywhere since i've been in Colorado..unlaminated..must be able to see all four corners..mine is in such bad shape i'm about to put it in a mason jar and carry it around that way..it's from the voter suppression efforts in 2010..seems there was a black man running again who needed to be made a 'one term president'.


That sucks, I keep mine taped in a bag in a cabinet door incase. But I really have no idea last time I used it.

I really hope that Michigan doesn't go red again any time soon.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I didn't say any of that, or even mention herd immunity at all. Please read completely before answering.


which of your civil discussions have i trampled as part of the herd?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> which of your civil discussions have i trampled as part of the herd?


Sorry I didn't take better notes of when you got caught up in the enthusiasm of finally having a whiff acceptance from the local politics bullies here, while you attempted to ride on their coattails in the most pathetic way, and I'm frankly not interested in digging through your trash to find it. To be honest though, I don't remember ever being your friend. If I stood up on your behalf once, that's because I'm not a fan of bullies, and saw you being bullied. That doesn't make us friends.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

COVID-19 alters human genes, explaining mystery behind coronavirus 'long haulers'


The most affected genes include ones controlling the body's inflammatory response.




www.studyfinds.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> COVID-19 alters human genes, explaining mystery behind coronavirus 'long haulers'
> 
> 
> The most affected genes include ones controlling the body's inflammatory response.
> ...


The study found changes in genetic expression not the genes themselves, this is similar and maybe epigenetic in nature. Environmental factors can cause different genetic expression and are most likely caused by proteins the virus makes while fucking up during reproduction, something it does all the time. Covid SARS2 is an RNA virus and cannot make permanent genetic changes to cells, but can affect the expression of those genes. The article says as much, but the title is click bait.

That's not to say that this doesn't fuck someone over real good and for a long time, sometimes permanently, how it does this is not nearly as important as the fact that it does.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> For me personally a big reason it's the fact that I have literally hundreds of long-standing medically diagnosed allergies, and have had a major allergic reaction to an injection in the past.
> 
> I also don't take aspirin fyi.


The solution is simple then. You should be sacrificed. It’ll probably save many lives.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The solution is simple then. You should be sacrificed. It’ll probably save many lives.


I'm not at all surprised to see that you are a fan of Eugenics.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not at all surprised to see that you are a fan of Eugenics.


Blow it out your ass, snowflake.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Blow it out your ass, snowflake.


Ok Mr Eugenics.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Ok Mr Eugenics.


Where’s your buddy? Must be lonely just you against the world....


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Where’s your buddy? Must be lonely just you against the world....


Naw, I got eugenicists like you to keep me company, at least until you push me into the gas chamber.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Naw, I got eugenicists like you to keep me company, at least until you push me into the gas chamber.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## CikaBika (Apr 29, 2021)

So now vaccinated people in US need to Wear Mask in public??

Like wtf?


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 29, 2021)

CikaBika said:


> So now vaccinated people in US need to Wear Mask in public??
> 
> Like wtf?


If it's a crowded, indoor environment, yes. If it's socially distanced or outdoors, no.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2021)

CikaBika said:


> So now vaccinated people in US need to Wear Mask in public??
> 
> Like wtf?


who's vaccinated and who's not?


----------



## mooray (Apr 29, 2021)

CikaBika said:


> So now vaccinated people in US need to Wear Mask in public??
> 
> Like wtf?


It's funny how yourself an Rob Roy don't know how a standard flu vaccine works.


----------



## waktoo (Apr 29, 2021)

CikaBika said:


> So now vaccinated people in US need to Wear Mask in public??
> 
> Like wtf?


It's a safety precaution. They do not yet have data relevant to how well antibodies spread to nasal and throat mucosa, which is how the disease is spread the easiest. Persons who are vaccinated are protected, but they can still potentially carry enough viral load in the nasal mucosa to spread to others. This explains it better than I can.









Here’s Why Vaccinated People Still Need to Wear a Mask (Published 2020)


The new vaccines will probably prevent you from getting sick with Covid. No one knows yet whether they will keep you from spreading the virus to others — but that information is coming.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Do they interact with people in public a lot?


Not really. We are closed due to the covid, so hardly anyone comes into the office. She does do the grocery shopping, but try's to go at off peak times. She is a wait and see on the vaccine. The cleaning/maintenance guy is a hard no. His girlfriend runs a breakfast joint, so he is in there a lot.


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)

Today marks two weeks since my second shot. So I'm as well protected as I'm going to be. (I'm living on the edge. I didn't mask up to go inside and pay for my three cans of tractor diesel today)


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 29, 2021)

You are one wild and crazy guy.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> Today marks two weeks since my second shot. So I'm as well protected as I'm going to be. (I'm living on the edge. I didn't mask up to go inside and pay for my three cans of tractor diesel today)


Next Wednesday will be two weeks for me. I am going to see if my barber is still alive. My last real haircut was February of last year.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> Today marks two weeks since my second shot. So I'm as well protected as I'm going to be. (I'm living on the edge. I didn't mask up to go inside and pay for my three cans of tractor diesel today)


I am not going to go into a store mask-less once I am vaccinated fully. Not while there is still a pandemic.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 30, 2021)

Teeth cleaning will be my first appointment when it’s safe. It’s been almost a year and a half since my last cleaning. Gross.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## V256.420 (Apr 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Teeth cleaning will be my first appointment when it’s safe. It’s been almost a year and a half since my last cleaning. Gross.


Gross is right plaque man!! I've been getting mine done since last August every 3 months


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 30, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Gross is right plaque man!! I've been getting mine done since last August every 3 months


I’m usually every 6 months and I’m a habitual flosser so I’m not long in the chair. I’m expecting a painful experience when I eventually get my appointment this time though. 

We’ve avoided every risk during this pandemic and our approach was to always err on the side of caution.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m usually every 6 months and I’m a habitual flosser so I’m not long in the chair. I’m expecting a painful experience when I eventually get my appointment this time though.
> 
> We’ve avoided every risk during this pandemic and our approach was to always err on the side of caution.


Ya the cleaner is going to say, "CC, it's been too long. You need a DEEP cleaning and scaling. We need to dig real deep for that plaque." 

ouchiewawa


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 30, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Ya the cleaner is going to say, "CC, it's been too long. You need a DEEP cleaning and scaling. We need to dig real deep for that plaque."
> 
> ouchiewawa


That reminds me. My last tooth cleaning was a couple weeks before my last haircut.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 30, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> That reminds me. My last tooth cleaning was a couple weeks before my last haircut.


$1400 for a deep cleaning for some dentists here in S. Florida. Total rip offs. I found a new dentist last year and they charge $79 for a regular cleaning. My kind of dentist


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 30, 2021)

I have insurance. I pay nothing.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 30, 2021)

I heard disinfectant the kind Trump recommended for the virus also whitens teeth


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 30, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> That reminds me. My last tooth cleaning was a couple weeks before my last haircut.


Why bother cleaning your last tooth? Just pull it already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Why bother cleaning your last tooth? Just pull it already.
> View attachment 4890870


Putting people on ignore has consequences!


----------



## injinji (Apr 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I am not going to go into a store mask-less once I am vaccinated fully. Not while there is still a pandemic.


I didn't really plan it. I was all the way across the parking lot to the door when I realized I didn't have it.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> I didn't really plan it. I was all the way across the parking lot to the door when I realized I didn't have it.


I did that at Cycle Gear last week. Luckily, a fellow biker customer had several spares and gave me one.


----------



## injinji (Apr 30, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> $1400 for a deep cleaning for some dentists here in S. Florida. Total rip offs. I found a new dentist last year and they charge $79 for a regular cleaning. My kind of dentist


Up here in the sticks I pay 65 per cleaning, but every other time they make you see the doctor, so that is another 20-25 bucks.

I had gone a long time without a cleaning, but over the Christmas holidays I lost a crown. So when I went in to have it glued back on, I went ahead and scheduled a cleaning.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4890862


The Republican rejoinder: "Learn a skill and pull yourself up by your own bootstraps!"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 1, 2021)

I clean my own teeth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I clean my own teeth.


Good luck with that...


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I clean my own teeth.


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4892722


Damn. A walk down memory lane. I haven't seen a Ferengi in years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Damn. A walk down memory lane. I haven't seen a Ferengi in years.


You must have missed Rudy on TV


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You must have missed Rudy on TV


I see what you mean.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2021)

*A Regina COVID-19 patient has a message for those in charge of enforcing public health laws:*





Do Your Job. Government officials and police say they're listening. But as CBC's Jason Warick reports, critics are sceptical.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2021)

America has no monopoly on stupid bastards and in Alberta they are lead by them.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Alberta's COVID-19 situation worsens as protesters hold defiant rodeo*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2021)

Had our second Covid double dipper at work today.


----------



## hanimmal (May 3, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Had our second Covid double dipper at work today.


Did Karen scream fake news?


----------



## TacoMac (May 3, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Had our second Covid double dipper at work today.


Care to define the nomenclature?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Had our second Covid double dipper at work today.


Someone calling in sick with covid a second time? Time off work or new variants? Perhaps you could ask them to come in and see Karen to make sure they are really sick? Just give her a private office to conduct the interview. I wonder how the office will react to mandatory vaccinations by your employer? Could be a useful strategy for shedding morons and those in management who can't think logically!


----------



## captainmorgan (May 3, 2021)

Since early on I've had the belief that covid leaked from the lab accidentally. The wet market story doesn't hold water, if it spread from there why wasn't there any outbreaks at the wildlife farms supplying the Wuhan market?










Origin of Covid — Following the Clues


The Covid-19 pandemic has disrupted lives the world over for more than a year. Its death toll will soon reach three million people. Yet the origin of pandemic remains uncertain: the political agendas…




nicholaswade.medium.com


----------



## Grandpapy (May 3, 2021)

Biosecurity experts questioned whether it was a deliberate attack, and international security analysts and biodefense experts deliberated how to read the situation—acutely aware that biosafety breaches in a similar facility 40 years ago had caused a large and deadly anthrax outbreak that eventually exposed the Soviet Union’s prohibited biowarfare activities.


https://thebulletin.org/2019/11/what-happened-after-an-explosion-at-a-russian-disease-research-lab-called-vector/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Someone calling in sick with covid a second time? Time off work or new variants? Perhaps you could ask them to come in and see Karen to make sure they are really sick? Just give her a private office to conduct the interview. I wonder how the office will react to mandatory vaccinations by your employer? Could be a useful strategy for shedding morons and those in management who can't think logically!


We have had two people test positive for Covid about six months after they tested positive originally (we demand documentation in order to qualify for the two week disability pay).

Mask wearing rate is down to about 30% and social distancing, difficult at best considering the physical layout of the operation, is pretty much non existent despite corporate's entreaties.

Just putting it out there for anybody that may think they are invulnerable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Since early on I've had the belief that covid leaked from the lab accidentally. The wet market story doesn't hold water, if it spread from there why wasn't there any outbreaks at the wildlife farms supplying the Wuhan market?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An interesting essay and convincing, it's sure to rock some boats in the scientific community, there should be a split emerging between virologists and epidemiologist. There are a lot of pissed off people in the medical world and scientific community and I doubt if this will be suppressed, if other qualified people see any validity to it. I'd look for funding in this problematic area of viral research to be quietly curtailed as an initial move and more tightly regulated in the future. As for a public scientific shit storm, we will see, you'd have to have your ducks lined up real good to start destroying careers and reputations. This guy is a science reporter so he has little skin to lose, but this work could spark a deeper dive by others.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 3, 2021)

Those aren't wild animals sold at the wet markets, China set up a farm system to raise those animals. There were never any reports of covid at the farms early on. China has since shut down that system claiming it was the source but there was never any reports coming from it, I think the shut down was to take attention away from the lab.


----------



## TacoMac (May 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The wet market story doesn't hold water,


That was pretty much debunked nearly a year ago.

What they believe happened is the virus jumped from animal to human somewhere in a western province, that it spread to several people there, and that it was brought into Wuhan by people dealing in that wet market where it started spreading there very rapidly in the more heavily populated area.

It's not that the wet market caused it, it's that the travel from the animal farmers in the west brought it there while they were sick and probably didn't even know it yet.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

"This was surprising because both the SARS1 and MERS viruses had left copious traces in the environment. The intermediary host species of SARS1 was identified within four months of the epidemic’s outbreak, and the host of MERS within nine months. Yet some 15 months after the SARS2 pandemic began, and a presumably intensive search, Chinese researchers had failed to find either the original bat population, or the intermediate species to which SARS2 might have jumped, or any serological evidence that any Chinese population, including that of Wuhan, had ever been exposed to the virus prior to December 2019. Natural emergence remained a conjecture which, however plausible to begin with, had gained not a shred of supporting evidence in over a year"

I looked it up. Yes they found the intermediate host, civets in the wet markets, as they tested the animal and it had the virus. So it is not a question of they found it so easy why have they not found the host this time? Basically it was right under their nosed, no reason it has to be. It took them years of sampling bat viruses until they found the bat that carried the original virus. In the author's language in the article he shows his bias. Even he says his is just conjecture.


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2021)

'every stain has a story'






hell, they'll make reality tv out of anything these days..they literally want you to pay $4.99 for access to this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Let em die!, at least the republicans are consistently sociopathic, they seem to be allergic to decency and integrity.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
House Republicans urge opposition to vaccine patent waiver | TheHill 

*House Republicans urge opposition to vaccine patent waiver*
Republicans on the House Judiciary Committee on Tuesday urged the U.S. trade representative to continue opposing a waiver to loosen patent and intellectual property protections on coronavirus vaccines.

The Biden administration is facing pressure from the international community, drug pricing advocates and congressional Democrats to back a move that would waive an international intellectual property agreement that protects pharmaceutical trade secrets.

The waiver proposal is being spearheaded by India and South Africa, which argue it would enable lower-income countries to manufacture the vaccines themselves, especially in light of the record-breaking wave of COVID-19 infections in India.

The Biden administration is expected to set its position clearly at a World Trade Organization meeting on Wednesday.

In a letter to U.S. Trade Representative Katherine Tai, the Republicans, led by Reps. Jim Jordan (Ohio) and Darrell Issa (Calif.), said the waiver would do little to improve public health.
....


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 5, 2021)

*We probably won't reach herd immunity against COVID-19 any time soon, but it's OK, experts say*

Herd immunity looks like an increasingly high bar, and it may be out of reach. But that's no reason to despair. It's not herd immunity or bust. The closer we get, the more we can return to normal life.

Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/AMKkjpVwZStejSORqVCJWCw


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *We probably won't reach herd immunity against COVID-19 any time soon, but it's OK, experts say*
> 
> Herd immunity looks like an increasingly high bar, and it may be out of reach. But that's no reason to despair. It's not herd immunity or bust. The closer we get, the more we can return to normal life.
> 
> Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/AMKkjpVwZStejSORqVCJWCw


I think for now, we should be talking about the vaccination rate of adults over 18, in Canada kids 12-18 might be protected by fall, if we are lucky. Vaccine supplies should be rolling in at a much higher rate moving forward than they've been. I've seen more optimistic figures than those quoted in the article of 80 to as high as 90% of Canadian adults getting the jab. If you factor in incentives to younger people like cash payments for vaccination and disincentives like travel restrictions, educational and employment requirements we should achieve high rates of immunization. I can see just the hardcore religious lunatics and antisocial assholes left among the adult population. We don't have a rightwing sucker collection and disposal system like they have in the states, but do get influenced by their doings. 

I think by fall we should be up near the 80% inoculation rate among adults over 18, but these people do this shit for a living. I think mask wearing is a good predicter of vaccine acceptance, many of those who eschew a mask will probably do the same for a vaccine. I also think that the adult vaccination rate will vary quite a bit from province to province for cultural reasons, ditto for the states. Some provinces on the east coast may get as high as 90% among adults by fall and Alberta will most likely be at less than 70%.


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2021)

Great news. The pandemic has been cancelled in Florida.









Florida Gov. DeSantis suspends all remaining Covid restrictions: 'We are no longer in a state of emergency'
 

Private businesses can still require masks and enforce social distancing and other protective measures.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> Great news. The pandemic has been cancelled in Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So has the right to vote if you're black and peacefully protest. They're on a roll!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

Great news for us single shot Canadians and Americans too, but perhaps it might make some hesitant about the second jab and they might think they don't need it or the pain in the arm that goes with it.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S.Korea says AstraZeneca, Pfizer COVID-19 vaccines 87% effective after first shot | Reuters 

*S.Korea says AstraZeneca, Pfizer COVID-19 vaccines 87% effective after first shot*

One dose of COVID-19 vaccines from AstraZeneca Plc (AZN.L) and Pfizer (PFE.N) was *86.6% effective in preventing infections among people aged 60 and older, real world data* released by South Korea showed on Wednesday.

Data by the Korea Disease Control and Prevention Agency (KDCA) showed the *Pfizer vaccine, jointly developed by BioNTech , was 89.7% effective in preventing infection at least two weeks after a first dose was given, while the AstraZeneca shot was 86.0% effective.*

Its analysis is based on more than 3.5 million people in South Korea aged 60 and older for two months from Feb. 26 and included 521,133 people who received a first dose of either Pfizer or AstraZeneca shot.

There were 1,237 COVID-19 cases in the data and only 29 were from the vaccinated group, the KDCA said.

"It is shown that both vaccines provide a high protection against the disease after the first dose. (People) should get full vaccinations according to recommended schedule, as the protection rate will go up further after a second dose," it said.

The findings come as South Korea seeks to drum up participation in its immunisation drive after reports about potential safety issues discouraged some people from getting vaccinated. read more

"Around 95% of people who died from the coronavirus in our country were senior citizens aged 60 or older, and the vaccines will sharply lower risks for those people," health ministry official Yoon Tae-ho told a briefing on Wednesday.

Yoon said the possibility of side effects including blood clotting are "extremely low" and they are mostly curable.

South Korea has so far vaccinated 6.7% of its 52 million strong population, but has set an ambitious target of giving shots to 70% of its people by September and reaching herd immunity by November.

Starting on Wednesday, South Koreans who are fully vaccinated and show a negative COVID-19 test and no symptoms will be exempted from the two-week mandatory quarantine upon their return from overseas travel, to encourages more vaccinations.

The KDCA reported 676 new COVID-19 cases as of midnight on Tuesday, bringing the country's total infections to 124,945, with 1,847 deaths.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

The India variant B1617 is now surging in the UK pushing out the highly contagious B117.


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

And since we didn't bother restricting any flights from India until yesterday, you can bet it's already here and already spreading like wildfire.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

There are some claims that B1617 is much more infectious but less deadly. That may mean milder cases but is there any difference in long term damage and long covid?


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> There are some claims that B1617 is much more infectious but less deadly. That may mean milder cases but is there any difference in long term damage and long covid?


Let's hope so on the former.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

No one can find the animal that gave people covid-19


Here’s your guide to the WHO-China search for the origins of the coronavirus.




www.technologyreview.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

The origin of COVID: Did people or nature open Pandora’s box at Wuhan?


If the case that SARS2 originated in a lab is so substantial, why isn’t this more widely known? As is now obvious, there are many people who have reason not to talk about it.




thebulletin.org


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Watching the NIH briefing now. Fauci has been going through slides showing the efficacy of the Pfizer vaccine against all known variants.

I'm feeling good about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

Given how effective single doses of the mRNA and AZ vaccines appear to be, perhaps only those who are at risk should receive a second dose. I'll go with my 90% effective Pfizer single shot for a spell, as long as it keeps me out of the hospital or morgue. We are getting our back orders from the states now that they have eased up on export restrictions. So perhaps we should do a rethink on vaccinations, as long as we get enough for everyone to get a single dose and the vulnerable a second one. Maybe we might just wait for the improved booster shots. Americans need to realize though that exporting vaccines and many pharmaceuticals to Canada in the future will not be possible and will be excluded from any trade agreements, or those agreements will be terminated. Next time Canada will be part of the vaccine solution, not the vaccine shortage problem.

We are currently in the midst of a wave of covid infections and many places are near crises levels with most provinces locked down hard until vaccinated. If they are shitting on Canada over this, imagine what they are saying about the Americans!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*WHO calls out Canada over COVID-19 vaccine inequity*





The World Health Organization has called out richer countries, including Canada, for not helping international efforts toward COVID-19 vaccine equity, despite vaccinating their populations at a much faster rate than poorer countries.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389976819470725122


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389976819470725122


Joe should draft Dr. Scott Atlas and send America's expert on herd immunity there immediately to help out in the hospitals. He can get to see his theory in action, since he never had the chance to in America. I wonder if Scotty got vaccinated or is he gonna go with the natural immunity?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 6, 2021)

Now that Stinky isn't hiding the real numbers we can see the real horror show.










New Study Estimates More Than 900,000 People Have Died Of COVID-19 In U.S.


The total, estimated by researchers at the University of Washington, is 57% higher than the official death toll. Worldwide, they said, COVID-19 deaths are nearing 7 million, twice the official total.




www.npr.org


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe should draft Dr. Scott Atlas and send America's expert on herd immunity there immediately to help out in the hospitals. He can get to see his theory in action, since he never had the chance to in America. I wonder if Scotty got vaccinated or is he gonna go with the natural immunity?


He worked in Trump's Whitehouse. The hottest hot spot for the disease anywhere in the US at the time. Pretty sure he was vaccinated way ahead of everybody else. Or he got it. No way he's free from antibodies. 

Fun fact: Did you know that when a hundred Stanford Medical School professors, most of whom experts in the field of epidemiology and viral diseases, released a letter signed by them to refute Scott Atlas's* statements about the epidemic ("Rise Up, Michigan and defy Meg Witmer"), they were threatened with a lawsuit by Atlas. The scrambled and found pro-bono legal support and after they refused, Scott did not follow through on his threats.

(*Scott is a neuro-radiologist and expert in health policy and at the time was on leave from Stanford's Hoover Institute)


----------



## injinji (May 6, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> And since we didn't bother restricting any flights from India until yesterday, you can bet it's already here and already spreading like wildfire.


It was in three states a few days ago. Will be all over the country soon.


----------



## mooray (May 7, 2021)

People from India in the US are like, "ahhhh fuuuuuck...".









Colorado identifies Indian coronavirus variant in at least 5 residents


Health officials in Colorado have identified five cases of a coronavirus variant first discovered in India.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## TacoMac (May 7, 2021)

Anybody with a brain knew it was here weeks ago. There have been non stop incoming flights from India up until yesterday. 

Trust me, that variant is all over the U.S. right now.


----------



## mooray (May 7, 2021)

Get ready to see videos of old Indian ladies getting their asses kicked.


----------



## TacoMac (May 7, 2021)

Yep. Those manly MAGA men have to prove their manliness against old women.


----------



## printer (May 7, 2021)

A quarter of our province's infections are the UK variant. It would be no surprise if the others are here also.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)

printer said:


> A quarter of our province's infections are the UK variant. It would be no surprise if the others are here also.


Every variant in existence is in circulation in North America and has been for awhile, original, UK, Brazilian, Indian and others including some American creations. The UK variant is 70% more contagious and infects children more easily, kids are no longer immune from covid, if they ever were to begin with.

The good news is Health Canada approved the Pfizer vaccine for Kids 12 and up and many places figure they will be vaccinated by fall. If they can get vaccines approved down to age 7 by fall, it will protect kids, make school openings much easier and help working families a lot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 7, 2021)

SALEM — Oregon health officials say at least 74 people linked to a church in Salem have contracted COVID-19. 

"The church’s website and Facebook page indicates in-person services and events continue to be held there, including Mother’s Day services scheduled for Sunday." 

"Last year, People’s Church joined nine other Oregon churches in a legal effort to overturn Gov. Kate Brown’s COVID-19 restrictions. The complaint, filed by California-based Pacific Justice Institute, argued that restrictions on churches violate constitutional protections for religious freedom."

"According to the church’s Facebook page, lead pastor Scott Erickson and his wife, Bonnie, both were hospitalized with COVID-19 last month."









74 sickened in COVID-19 outbreak at People’s Church in Salem


The church’s website and Facebook page indicates in-person services and events continue to be held there, including Mother’s Day services scheduled for Sunday.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## TacoMac (May 8, 2021)

Christians.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Every variant in existence is in circulation in North America and has been for awhile, original, UK, Brazilian, Indian and others including some American creations. The UK variant is 70% more contagious and infects children more easily, kids are no longer immune from covid, if they ever were to begin with.
> 
> The good news is Health Canada approved the Pfizer vaccine for Kids 12 and up and many places figure they will be vaccinated by fall. If they can get vaccines approved down to age 7 by fall, it will protect kids, make school openings much easier and help working families a lot.


Around here they are pre-registering children between 12 - 16 so it may be sooner than fall.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 8, 2021)

What's the Valneva COVID-19 vaccine, the French shot that's supposed to be 'variant proof'?


It sounds too good to be true, a vaccine that can protect against future virus variants. But governments around the world are keen to learn more.




theconversation.com


----------



## HGCC (May 8, 2021)

So I decided it's all a conspiracy...but not in the way you would think. It's all an elaborate plot to make kids ears stick out weird. Keep those masks on applying gentle pressure pulling the ears forward and nobody will notice. It's a gradual shift, like braces, but watch out, could be permanent. 

PROVE ME WRONG!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2021)

HGCC said:


> So I decided it's all a conspiracy...but not in the way you would think. It's all an elaborate plot to make kids ears stick out weird. Keep those masks on applying gentle pressure pulling the ears forward and nobody will notice. It's a gradual shift, like braces, but watch out, could be permanent.
> 
> PROVE ME WRONG!!!!


The Obama ears conspiracy! If you include that "fact" it will really take off and compete with Qanon!


----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Anybody with a brain knew it was here weeks ago. There have been non stop incoming flights from India up until yesterday.
> 
> Trust me, that variant is all over the U.S. right now.


Two weeks ago it was in three states. Last week in six. So. . . . . . .


----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Yep. Those manly MAGA men have to prove their manliness against old women.


I've seen lots of black men doing the hating. Not saying they are not MAGA, but that is what I've seen on the news.


----------



## HGCC (May 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Obama ears conspiracy! If you include that "fact" it will really take off and compete wiht Qanon!


Lol, didn't even think of it...but I am now...oh jeeze, real rabbit hole here folks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2021)

This can explain a lot and perhaps some of the temporary effects of the vaccines. It also demonstrates that those who won't get vaccinated are playing with fire and long term maiming. Covid can screw you for live and this is one of the ways it does it.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COVID-19 Is a Vascular Disease: Coronavirus’ Spike Protein Attacks Vascular System on a Cellular Level (scitechdaily.com) 

*COVID-19 Is a Vascular Disease: Coronavirus’ Spike Protein Attacks Vascular System on a Cellular Level*

*Salk researchers and collaborators show how the protein damages cells, confirming COVID-19 as a primarily vascular disease.*

Scientists have known for a while that SARS-CoV-2’s distinctive “spike” proteins help the virus infect its host by latching on to healthy cells. Now, a major new study shows that they also play a key role in the disease itself.

The paper, published on April 30, 2021, in _Circulation Research_, also shows conclusively that COVID-19 is a vascular disease, demonstrating exactly how the SARS-CoV-2 virus damages and attacks the vascular system on a cellular level. The findings help explain COVID-19’s wide variety of seemingly unconnected complications, and could open the door for new research into more effective therapies.

“A lot of people think of it as a respiratory disease, but it’s really a vascular disease,” says Assistant Research Professor Uri Manor, who is co-senior author of the study. “That could explain why some people have strokes, and why some people have issues in other parts of the body. The commonality between them is that they all have vascular underpinnings.”

Salk researchers collaborated with scientists at the University of California San Diego on the paper, including co-first author Jiao Zhang and co-senior author John Shyy, among others.

While the findings themselves aren’t entirely a surprise, the paper provides clear confirmation and a detailed explanation of the mechanism through which the protein damages vascular cells for the first time. There’s been a growing consensus that SARS-CoV-2 affects the vascular system, but exactly how it did so was not understood. Similarly, scientists studying other coronaviruses have long suspected that the spike protein contributed to damaging vascular endothelial cells, but this is the first time the process has been documented.

In the new study, the researchers created a “pseudovirus” that was surrounded by SARS-CoV-2 classic crown of spike proteins, but did not contain any actual virus. Exposure to this pseudovirus resulted in damage to the lungs and arteries of an animal model—proving that the spike protein alone was enough to cause disease. Tissue samples showed inflammation in endothelial cells lining the pulmonary artery walls.

The team then replicated this process in the lab, exposing healthy endothelial cells (which line arteries) to the spike protein. They showed that the spike protein damaged the cells by binding ACE2. This binding disrupted ACE2’s molecular signaling to mitochondria (organelles that generate energy for cells), causing the mitochondria to become damaged and fragmented.

Previous studies have shown a similar effect when cells were exposed to the SARS-CoV-2 virus, but this is the first study to show that the damage occurs when cells are exposed to the spike protein on its own.

“If you remove the replicating capabilities of the virus, it still has a major damaging effect on the vascular cells, simply by virtue of its ability to bind to this ACE2 receptor, the S protein receptor, now famous thanks to COVID,” Manor explains. “Further studies with mutant spike proteins will also provide new insight towards the infectivity and severity of mutant SARS CoV-2 viruses.”

The researchers next hope to take a closer look at the mechanism by which the disrupted ACE2 protein damages mitochondria and causes them to change shape.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2021)

Mucormycosis: The Black Fungus Affecting COVID-19 Patients | BOOM


Mucormycosis is a serious but rare fungal infection that is occurring as a post-Covid-19 complication.




www.boomlive.in


----------



## mooray (May 10, 2021)

I guess PJ Diaz missed that one. He likes to use the one-in-a-million stats to guide his life.


----------



## printer (May 10, 2021)

Manitoba closure. One gem,

ORDER1919(1)All indoor recreational businesses, such as an escape room, trampoline park, laser tag facility, go-kart track, axe-throwing centre or climbing facility, must be closed while these Orders are in effect.

I did not know we had an axe throwing center never mind three of them. But I guess all those lawn bowlers don't have much to do when the snow is on the ground. Basically another 3 week closure, stores are limited to 10% capacity, no going over to visit friends. Hope people do as they are told otherwise it will stretch on.

Some statistics causing the closures.

20% cases school aged children, up 67%.
School staff cases up 25%, 
Second highest rate in Canada five-day test positivity rate that rose to 13% variants now make up at least 38 per cent of Manitoba's active COVID-19 caseload 
44 per cent of its adult population now partially immunized,


----------



## TacoMac (May 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> I guess PJ Diaz missed that one. He likes to use the one-in-a-million stats to guide his life.


Well, he DID win 20 dollars on a scratcher card in 2003, so...


----------



## captainmorgan (May 11, 2021)

Dozens of bodies wash up on the banks of Ganges River in India


The bodies of at least 71 people have been pulled from the banks of the Ganges River in eastern India, as a second Covid-19 wave ravages the country and engulfs its healthcare system.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2021)

printer said:


> I did not know we had an axe throwing center never mind three of them.


This is Canada ya know!


----------



## captainmorgan (May 12, 2021)

82% of People Hospitalized With COVID-19 Develop Neurological Problems


Patients with clinically diagnosed neurological symptoms associated with COVID-19 are six times more likely to die in the hospital than those without the neurological complications, according to an interim analysis from the Global Consortium Study of Neurologic Dysfunction in COVID-19 (GCS-NeuroCOVI



scitechdaily.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This can explain a lot and perhaps some of the temporary effects of the vaccines. It also demonstrates that those who won't get vaccinated are playing with fire and long term maiming. Covid can screw you for live and this is one of the ways it does it.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> COVID-19 Is a Vascular Disease: Coronavirus’ Spike Protein Attacks Vascular System on a Cellular Level (scitechdaily.com)
> 
> ...


so i EM my specialist because Vacc sites want me to sign a waiver- 'well it does outweigh the risk' but then how come everyone else doesn't have to sign a waiver just me..like why do i have to be the guinea pig? that waiver says we have not tested it with people that are sick as you are so roll the dice if you wish but your family can't bring suit against us. i don't like that. but CBD/Weed is EVIL. that's because Big Pharma has no say except lobby

so men, i tried but i'm not signing away my families right to bring suit if they kill me..if this came in on emergency approval? then give it to those who've been trialed- it's unfair to shame a sick person because like they'd like to have what's rest of their life without exception. i will continue to mask up and socially distance. i don't even like it out there anymore, people are assholes..there are more travelers now and of course the tweeker traveler.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> so i EM my specialist because Vacc sites want me to sign a waiver


? What is EM? As far as I know most vaccination sites in the states will just jab you and many states don't even care enough to provide POV.


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 82% of People Hospitalized With COVID-19 Develop Neurological Problems
> 
> 
> Patients with clinically diagnosed neurological symptoms associated with COVID-19 are six times more likely to die in the hospital than those without the neurological complications, according to an interim analysis from the Global Consortium Study of Neurologic Dysfunction in COVID-19 (GCS-NeuroCOVI
> ...


man do i not trust this.


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> ? What is EM? As far as I know most vaccination sites in the states will just jab you and many states don't even care enough to provide POV.


OMG!!! it's acronym for email


----------



## schuylaar (May 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> ? What is EM? As far as I know most vaccination sites in the states will just jab you and many states don't even care enough to provide POV.


POV=Point of View? of course dear, they won't, you EM your specialist.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> so i EM my specialist because Vacc sites want me to sign a waiver- 'well it does outweigh the risk' but then how come everyone else doesn't have to sign a waiver just me..like why do i have to be the guinea pig? that waiver says we have not tested it with people that are sick as you are so roll the dice if you wish but your family can't bring suit against us. i don't like that. but CBD/Weed is EVIL. that's because Big Pharma has no say except lobby
> 
> so men, i tried but i'm not signing away my families right to bring suit if they kill me..if this came in on emergency approval? then give it to those who've been trialed- it's unfair to shame a sick person because like they'd like to have what's rest of their life without exception. i will continue to mask up and socially distance. i don't even like it out there anymore, people are assholes..there are more travelers now and of course the tweeker traveler.


You're worried about your estate suing some vaccine manufacturer? The risks have been spelled out and if something happens, it won't be the fault of the manufacturer, that's just common sense. Perhaps the government should indemnify people for a million bucks, or cover the costs of vaccine reactions. There have been so few deaths, that it wouldn't have cost much at all paying out a million for each vaccine caused death or injury.

I hope you got vaccinated, there is not much of an excuse not to, very few health concerns warrant skipping it and not many doctors would recommend that you do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> POV=Point of View? of course dear, they won't, you EM your specialist.


In this context POV is Proof Of Vaccination, though it can mean more than a view point too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 82% of People Hospitalized With COVID-19 Develop Neurological Problems
> 
> 
> Patients with clinically diagnosed neurological symptoms associated with COVID-19 are six times more likely to die in the hospital than those without the neurological complications, according to an interim analysis from the Global Consortium Study of Neurologic Dysfunction in COVID-19 (GCS-NeuroCOVI
> ...


Nightmares were common in people with fever and I wonder if this had anything to do with it. Large numbers of fucked up people are gonna be costly to the healthcare system, insurance premiums should go through the roof for everybody. 

Once the mRNA vaccines come out of emergency use statues, insurance companies are gonna take a pretty dim view of the unvaccinated clowns. After the cutoff date, showing up at a hospital with covid will be plenty of proof you weren't vaccinated and are probably a fool as well. If they show up early in their illness, antibodies can help them, if they show up too late, it can be expensive and fatal.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2021)

Neurological problems? Like being in the GOP?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

printer said:


> Neurological problems? Like being in the GOP?


That's a preexisting condition called stupidity.


----------



## TacoMac (May 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 82% of People Hospitalized With COVID-19 Develop Neurological Problems
> 
> 
> Patients with clinically diagnosed neurological symptoms associated with COVID-19 are six times more likely to die in the hospital than those without the neurological complications, according to an interim analysis from the Global Consortium Study of Neurologic Dysfunction in COVID-19 (GCS-NeuroCOVI
> ...


That's another reason I'm terrified of getting it.

I'm on medication to tone down my nervous system because it's already so heavily damaged from injuries and degenerative disc disease.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> That's another reason I'm terrified of getting it.
> 
> I'm on medication to tone down my nervous system because it's already so heavily damaged from injuries and degenerative disc disease.


My neurological condition amplifies my pain response, just getting the Flu can be agony. No way I will roll the die with the virus.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 12, 2021)

Evolutionary-spreading model predicts another devastating COVID-19 peak around July 2021


The emergence of this variant highlighted the uneven pace of mutation and selection of variants. New bioinformatics tools are the need of the hour to clarify this and confirm a dynamic evolution by tracking the mutation rates of the spike protein. It generally takes 1 – 6 months for current...




www.news-medical.net


----------



## captainmorgan (May 13, 2021)

Public Health England reports sharp rise in B.1.617.2, a coronavirus variant first found in India. 1,313 cases so far, up 152% from last week


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Public Health England reports sharp rise in B.1.617.2, a coronavirus variant first found in India. 1,313 cases so far, up 152% from last week


This war ain't over by a long shot, but the first battle is being won in North America, for now. There are booster shots and other types of broad spectrum vaccines in the future that should end this fucking nightmare.

How were the vaccinated people holding out in terms of catching covid and hospitalization rates? Is this strain producing asymptomatic or mild covid cases in fully vaccinated people?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 13, 2021)

Case study describes consequences of undetected SARS-CoV-2 infection during mRNA vaccination


Now, a new report describes a case of a coincidental mRNA vaccination and SARS-CoV-2 infection in a 31-year-old doctor, addressing the theoretical considerations for potential risks and further required actions in case more cases appear in the future.




www.news-medical.net


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)

I dunno how much a threat this is to people who are fully vaccinated.

Britain labels coronavirus “variant of concern” linked to travel from India | Reuters


----------



## printer (May 13, 2021)

Pretty nurse in the paper died at 26 and just got her nursing pin in February. Autopsy said covid.


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

Turns out the idea of a lab leak in Wuhan as the cause of Covid-19 is still viable. 






Science | AAAS







science.sciencemag.org


----------



## printer (May 14, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Turns out the idea of a lab leak in Wuhan as the cause of Covid-19 is still viable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will always be viable. Even if it did not happen you have an almost impossible task time proving a negative.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

Yep, we know how to handle morons here in NS, fuck them! I hope they keep the assholes in jail until the end of the fucking pandemic in 2024. Furthermore I think evidence of past gatherings should be obtained and fines levied for each one. No masks, don't believe in social distancing and most are probably anti vaccine. Now it's time for some other provinces in this country to start enforcing the law and stop coddling these murdering assholes. It will be fall by the time we're out of the woods in Canada.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Province gets injunction to block all anti-public health order protests | CBC News

*Province gets injunction to block all anti-public health order protests*

*Ban prevents groups from staging illegal gatherings in defiance of public health orders*

The provincial government has been granted an injunction that will put a stop to all anti-vaccine and anti-public health order protests, including an anti-mask rally that was planned for Saturday in Halifax.

A lawyer for the province appeared before a justice of the Nova Scotia Supreme Court on Friday to make an urgent request for the ban.

The ban prevents Freedom Nova Scotia and similar groups from staging illegal gatherings in defiance of Nova Scotia's public health orders.

Dr. Robert Strang, the province's chief medical officer of health, was called to testify as an expert witness on the dangers of COVID-19 and the risks posed by a large gathering of people standing close together without wearing masks.

Nova Scotia reports 117 new cases of COVID-19, 1 death
Here are all the potential COVID-19 exposure sites in Nova Scotia
"We're in a very serious situation. We're in the middle of a global pandemic," Strang said at a COVID-19 briefing Friday.

"We cannot let a small group of individuals who willfully dismiss the science, willfully dismiss the evidence around how their actions could put other people at significant risk. We cannot allow that to happen and I'm very pleased with the judgment."

Justice Scott Norton also heard from Hayley Crichton, an investigator for the provincial Justice Department.

Crichton provided an overview of demonstrations and gatherings over the past few weeks that have violated provincial regulations on crowd size and mask protocols.

Crichton singled out the activities of Worldwide Rally for Freedom and Democracy, the group behind Saturday's proposed gathering.

Premier Iain Rankin said the injunction was necessary to "crush" the third wave.

"We knew that there was some social media activity encouraging people to come out and willfully break the public health protocols that were put in place to keep people safe," Rankin said at the briefing.

"There's no question — these people don't believe in science, they don't believe in masks, vaccines — this is nothing more than an alt-right group that wants to protest things like science and we're pleased with the decision."

He added that the injunction would allow police to arrest and detain individuals attending these gatherings, as it would be a clear violation of a court order.

The injunction will remain in effect until the provincial state of emergency is lifted.



The new ban prevents Freedom Nova Scotia and similar groups from staging illegal gatherings in defiance of Nova Scotia's public health orders. (Freedom Nova Scotia/Facebook)

*Protest organizers not notified of court action*
Norton's order describes Saturday's rally as an illegal public gathering and says not only is it banned, but it is also illegal for anyone to try to promote such a gathering on social media.

Friday's court hearing is what is called an _ex parte_ application, meaning the organizers of the protest weren't notified ahead of time that the court action was taking place and they did not attend the hearing.

But on its Facebook page, Rally for Freedom said the gathering was being cancelled "under duress."


----------



## captainmorgan (May 14, 2021)

Convalescent plasma doesn't help.



DEFINE_ME


----------



## captainmorgan (May 14, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Turns out the idea of a lab leak in Wuhan as the cause of Covid-19 is still viable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are reports that the lab was shut down in October and a scheduled conference at the lab in November was cancelled. Many scientists believe the outbreak started in October, a case was found in France in November. There were bat corona virus databases associated with the lab and they were taken offline around the same time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Convalescent plasma doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> DEFINE_ME


They didn't mention antibody therapies and the it appears plasma was given late in the course of the illness, antibody therapies are equally ineffective when given late, after the damage is done. Trump just made it under the line when he was hospitalized with covid and whacked with 8 grams of antibodies and remdesivir. Even then it was apparent that covid took a couple of rounds out of the fucker and I'll bet caused some permanent damage.

Plasma was a desperation treatment and by the time almost any treatment is given to a hospitalized covid patient it's too late, most show up when they have difficulty breathing. Prevention is the way to go and vaccines are the means.


----------



## printer (May 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, we know how to handle morons here in NS, fuck them! I hope they keep the assholes in jail until the end of the fucking pandemic in 2024. Furthermore I think evidence of past gatherings should be obtained and fines levied for each one. No masks, don't believe in social distancing and most are probably anti vaccine. Now it's time for some other provinces in this country to start enforcing the law and stop coddling these murdering assholes. It will be fall by the time we're out of the woods in Canada.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Province gets injunction to block all anti-public health order protests | CBC News
> 
> ...


Relaxing shooting squirrels in the city using a 22, at least in the vicinity of illegal protests should solve the problem quick enough.


----------



## TacoMac (May 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> There are reports that the lab was shut down in October and a scheduled conference at the lab in November was cancelled. Many scientists believe the outbreak started in October, a case was found in France in November. There were bat corona virus databases associated with the lab and they were taken offline around the same time.


Very telling, isn't it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

printer said:


> Relaxing shooting squirrels in the city using a 22, at least in the vicinity of illegal protests should solve the problem quick enough.


Just having the cops surround and intern them would be sufficient, only the ringleaders and organizers need to be detained for any length of time, big fines for everybody though. Clearly these people are refusing to wear masks in accordance with the law. Would they be tolerated if the were naked and protesting the wearing of clothes? Think most of the clowns at these mask protests would be outraged at nude protesters, especially the religious loonies?

Coddling these assholes was a mistake from the beginning everywhere, lockdown and mask protests should have been surrounded and everybody interned behind razor wire, either that, or they spend time with regular criminals in jail.

Nipping such things in the bud is always best and what we do with hate crimes in Canada, we still have them, but they are at a lower scale and the criminals suffer consequences. The closest hate and racism can come to political power here are the Tories and they keep such bullshit on a very tight leash. In America one of two political parties provided a home for such bullshit, to gain and hold political power, and it consumed them completely. The republicans played with fire while soaked in gasoline and got self immolated, they might yet burn the entire country down and we will get roasted too, if they do. All they need is another Trump, only this one will have brains enough to put lipstick on the pig.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 15, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Very telling, isn't it?


I've believed from early on it was a lab leak from incompetence. They were doing dangerous and controversial research on bat corona viruses with humanized mice and weren't doing it safely. I don't believe it was deliberately released, if it had been they would have developed a better vaccine ahead of time, instead of the crappy one they have now, and they would not have released it in their own country.


----------



## printer (May 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They were doing dangerous and controversial research on bat corona viruses with humanized mice and weren't doing it safely.


Found the source for this.

*Wuhan lab infected 'humanized mice' with bat coronaviruses in 2019*
The revelation that a researcher at the Wuhan Institute of Virology (WIV) had been infecting "humanized mice" with new bat SARS coronaviruses in 2019 raises the question of whether an accident during these experiments led to the COVID-19 pandemic.

The director of the Center for Emerging Infectious Diseases at WIV, Shi Zhengli (石正麗), also known as "Bat Woman," since 2007 has been researching how spike proteins in natural and chimeric SARS-like coronaviruses bind to the ACE2 receptors in the cells of humans, bats, and other animals. That year, she created a number of chimeras by inserting different segments of the SARS-CoV S spike protein into that of a bat virus (SL-CoV S) which was used as a backbone.

The conclusion of Shi's team was that a minimal insert region (amino acids 310 to 51 was enough to "convert the SL-CoV S from non-ACE2 binding to human ACE2 binding." In other words, as far back as 2007, the lab had discovered how to convert a virus that only infected bats into one that could infect humans.








Wuhan lab infected 'humanized mice' with bat coronaviruses in 2019 | Taiwan News | 2021-01-11 10:39:00


Did experiments with new bat viruses in transgenic mice lead to COVID-19 pandemic? | 2021-01-11 10:39:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw





Well then the US were doing dangerous and controversial research on bat corona viruses. North Carolina.
*New SARS-like virus can jump directly from bats to humans, no treatment available*
Researchers from the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill have discovered a new bat SARS-like virus that can jump directly from its bat hosts to humans without mutation. However, researchers point out that if the SARS-like virus did jump, it is still unclear whether it could spread from human to human. 








New SARS-like virus can jump directly from bats to humans, no treatment available: Findings provide an opportunity to develop drugs and vaccines for coronaviruses before they emerges from animals to cause a human epidemic


A new bat SARS-like virus has been discovered that can jump directly from its bat hosts to humans without mutation. However, researchers point out that if the SARS-like virus did jump, it is still unclear whether it could spread from human to human.



www.sciencedaily.com





Seems the Taiwan article (no bias against China in Taiwan) is not all that truthful about a bat virus not being able to infect humans being changed into one that can. SARS infected humans and it came from bats, seems without the 'Bat Lady" helping.

*Review of Bats and SARS*
Bats have been identified as a natural reservoir for an increasing number of emerging zoonotic viruses, including henipaviruses and variants of rabies viruses. Recently, we and another group independently identified several horseshoe bat species (genus _Rhinolophus_) as the reservoir host for a large number of viruses that have a close genetic relationship with the coronavirus associated with severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS). Our current research focused on the identification of the reservoir species for the progenitor virus of the SARS coronaviruses responsible for outbreaks during 2002–2003 and 2003–2004. In addition to SARS-like coronaviruses, many other novel bat coronaviruses, which belong to groups 1 and 2 of the 3 existing coronavirus groups, have been detected by PCR. The discovery of bat SARS-like coronaviruses and the great genetic diversity of coronaviruses in bats have shed new light on the origin and transmission of SARS coronaviruses. 


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3291347/




I think it is a possibility that the virus escaped the lab. Also think people create articles to push an agenda and they may not be 100% truthful.


----------



## TacoMac (May 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I've believed from early on it was a lab leak from incompetence.


I'm well aware.

I'm also well aware of the fact I pushed back on that narrative due to the press releases at the time stating it was a migratory infection. I have no problem admitting I was wrong. If they're conceding this now, odds are very good you were right all along.


----------



## printer (May 15, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I'm well aware.
> 
> I'm also well aware of the fact I pushed back on that narrative due to the press releases at the time stating it was a migratory infection. I have no problem admitting I was wrong. If they're conceding this now, odds are very good you were right all along.


Who is conceding it?


----------



## printer (May 15, 2021)

*Coronavirus Variant Tracker*

New variants of SARS-CoV-2 are rapidly spreading through the U.S. These coronavirus variants are being studied because they may be more transmissible, cause more severe disease, or reduce the efficacy of current vaccines. Our live tracker keeps you updated with the key information you need to know.

*The big picture:* Multiple coronavirus variants are now spreading rapidly around the world, supplanting the original virus in some parts of the United States. 

*Details:* In autumn 2020, researchers began spotting new coronavirus variants that seemed to spread faster than the virus that was first detected more than a year ago.

The B.1.1.7 variant, which was first found in the U.K., began to spread around the globe. Others popped up in Brazil, South Africa, Japan, the U.S., and elsewhere.
Data now show these new, more transmissible variants make up a majority of sequenced coronavirus samples in the United States.
*March was a pivotal month in the United States.* Data for the month are only just becoming available, but a new study in the journal _Cell_ estimates that as data catch up, they will show that B.1.1.7 became the dominant variant in many U.S. states by late March.









Coronavirus Variant Tracker: where different strains are spreading


Our live tracker keeps you updated with the need-to-know info on the new coronavirus variants now spreading through the United States.




www.axios.com





Interesting images.

Fore those north of the border.


ProvinceB.1.1.7B.1.351P.1B.1.617Screened*Canada163,5351,2378,927363163,942Ontario106,0436251,8533833,003Alberta38,0031312,248668,544British Columbia6,3481094,42730625,045Quebec5,237312251119,962Saskatchewan4,341108754,472Manitoba3,058285742,672Newfoundland and Labrador1876110New Brunswick1804100Nova Scotia7312100Northwest Territories260000Nunavut210000Prince Edward Island150020Yukon30100
 

In addition to these four variants, some provinces have identified cases of other variants of interest not currently reflected in our data. Updates may be made if the Public Health Agency of Canada designates new variants of concern.
CTVNews.ca’s variant tracker is keeping a daily count of these VOCs, with a provincial breakdown by variant that you can see in the above tables.
Additionally, CTVNews.ca is now tracking ‘screened’ COVID-19 cases, which have been identified as mutations but are yet to be confirmed which variant they belong to. The provinces that have started to identify these screened cases include Ontario, Quebec, Manitoba and Saskatchewan. 









Tracking variants of the novel coronavirus in Canada


As COVID-19 continues to spread, CTVNews.ca is tracking new variants of the novel coronavirus in Canada.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2021)

People have been locked down saving money and getting government stimulus checks, one consequence of this is many now have enough for a down payment on a new home.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> People have been locked down saving money and getting government stimulus checks, one consequence of this is many now have enough for a down payment on a new home.
> 
> View attachment 4903603


It depends on where you plan to buy. Houses around here are selling for hundreds of thousands over asking price. The value of our house has doubled in 4 years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It depends on where you plan to buy. Houses around here are selling for hundreds of thousands over asking price. The value of our house has doubled in 4 years.


Housing prices in NS have gone up since the pandemic, we had it pretty good for awhile with covid, until the new much more contagious variants arrived. Apparently a lot of people who have resources, or can work from home are now opting for small town life.

Housing prices were high before, but the pandemic made them much worse. I think the government should get into the low cost housing business again, it will take some of the heat off the market and provide housing for low income folks. There is another problem however, the housing market in Canada is becoming internationalized, as many see Canadian houses as investment opportunities. You are seeing nonresident surcharges on property taxes in more places now.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2021)

<sigh>









Anti-vaxxers are now convinced they’ll inherit the earth as lone survivors after vaccines kill everyone else


Some users on the TikTok social media app seem to think they'll be left with the world to themselves after vaccinated people die off.The videos, hashtagged with "#unvaccinated" and other high-interest terms designed to appear on users' "For You" recommendations, have been viewed thousands and...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It depends on where you plan to buy. Houses around here are selling for hundreds of thousands over asking price. The value of our house has doubled in 4 years.


because so much supply line has been interrupted, it translates right down to the minutia. everything is expensive if it has computer chips that weren't being made. new cars are going for sticker which raises the cost of pre-owned and it rolls on down from their. Canada is expensive too always $25 book US is $35 Canadian.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2021)

Fifty Indian doctors die from Covid in a day


Fifty Indian doctors died from coronavirus in a single day on Sunday as the country struggles with a punishing second wave of infections and deaths made more difficult by a cyclone.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> because so much supply line has been interrupted, it translates right down to the minutia. everything is expensive if it has computer chips that weren't being made. new cars are going for sticker which raises the cost of pre-owned and it rolls on down from their. Canada is expensive too always $25 book US is $35 Canadian.


Also adding to the used car pinch is the fact all the rental car guys sold off more than usual at the start of the pandemic. Now they are not adding cars to the used market at their usual rate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

Canada invests nearly $200M to help Ontario facility produce mRNA vaccines (yahoo.com)
*Canada invests nearly $200M to help Ontario facility produce mRNA vaccines*
Prime Minister Justin Trudeau announced Tuesday that the Canadian government would invest $199.16 million to help Ontario's Resilience Biotechnologies Inc. increase its manufacturing of a number of vaccines and therapeutics, including those using mRNA technology.

Coronavirus: With Novavax deal, Canada could be producing COVID-19 vaccine domestically by the fall | CTV News

*With Novavax deal, Canada could be producing COVID-19 vaccine domestically by the fall*
OTTAWA -- Prime Minister Justin Trudeau says a deal has been struck with Novavax to produce its COVID-19 vaccine in Canada, but the pharmaceutical company isn’t expected to be ready to roll out doses domestically until the fall at the earliest.

The federal government has signed a “memorandum of understanding” with Novavax to pursue options to produce its COVID-19 vaccine at a new Montreal facility that is under construction.

While the prime minister is calling this a “major step forward,” it could be months before this potential first made-in-Canada vaccine candidate is approved, let alone shipped to delivery sites nationwide.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2021)

Indian data suggests runaway COVID infections as deaths hit daily record


Nearly two-thirds of people tested in India have shown exposure to COVID-19, a chain of private laboratories said on Wednesday, indicating a runaway spread of the virus as the daily death toll rose to a record 4,529.




www.reuters.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2021)

India Loses 270 Doctors in Second Wave of Coronavirus; 50 Deaths in 24 Hours


The report comes on a day when India registered strange figures of coronavirus cases, logging the highest single-day death toll at 4,329, and the lowest number of infections in four weeks at 2,63,533.




www.india.com


----------



## TacoMac (May 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Indian data suggests runaway COVID infections as deaths hit daily record
> 
> 
> Nearly two-thirds of people tested in India have shown exposure to COVID-19, a chain of private laboratories said on Wednesday, indicating a runaway spread of the virus as the daily death toll rose to a record 4,529.
> ...


Something up with that.

They're running constant daily cases of over 400,000. We had a record of several days just over 300,000.

Yet somehow they're showing roughly the same record death rates we did? I don't think so. I think so many are just dropping dead and being cremated on the outs that they can't count them all. I'm betting their daily death toll is closer to 7,000 at least.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2021)

It's all way under counted, they are finding unknown mass graves and the rivers are being used to dispose of the bodies and like you say how many undocumented cremations.


----------



## printer (May 19, 2021)

*US-Canadian border restrictions to be extended through June: report*
Restrictions on nonessential travel across the U.S.-Canadian border will be extended through June, Canadian news outlet CTV News reported Tuesday. 

Prime Minister Justin Trudeau suggested on Tuesday that three-quarters of Canadians would have to be vaccinated before the border could be reopened, according to The Canadian Press.

Over 46 percent of Canada's population has received at least one dose of the coronavirus vaccine. By comparison, 60.2 percent of the U.S. adult population has received one dose, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). 








US-Canadian border restrictions to be extended through June: report


Restrictions on nonessential travel across the U.S.-Canadian border will be extended through June, Canadian news outlet CTV News reported Tuesday. The report comes two days before the most rec…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> It's all way under counted, they are finding unknown mass graves and the rivers are being used to dispose of the bodies and like you say how many undocumented cremations.


So, if the population of India is around 1.4 billion and they achieve herd immunity with say 1% ( most will be untreated) of the population dying, that would be 140 million dead. That's a lot of bodies to burn, considering that probably 200 million people die there every year from natural causes anyway. They should see a big increase in deaths this year and next, until people are vaccinated. Since many of the elderly an vulnerable will be gone already, the next few years should see a decrease in mortality.

If 30% of people who get covid are maimed in some way then it will be an even bigger disaster.

Edit: Brain fart, 14 million dead, not 140 million dead @ 1% mortality and 20 million a year not 200 million!


----------



## TacoMac (May 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395214104441331715


----------



## captainmorgan (May 20, 2021)

Infectious-disease scientists at Canada’s high-security lab collaborated with China


Seven scientists at the National Microbiology Laboratory in Winnipeg and Chinese military researchers have conducted experiments and co-authored six studies on infectious diseases




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Infectious-disease scientists at Canada’s high-security lab collaborated with China
> 
> 
> Seven scientists at the National Microbiology Laboratory in Winnipeg and Chinese military researchers have conducted experiments and co-authored six studies on infectious diseases
> ...


Not exactly a secret when you publish a half dozen scientific papers. Getting future research money to work with the Chinese might be an issue though. If the virus did come from a lab fuck up, I would expect the biggest impact will be in China. I can only imagine how they feel about dodging the bullet with this pandemic and I would expect viral research to have a tight leash on it there from here on out. The negative implications for them grow with the number of dead in India and other places in the undeveloped world. North America and Europe will be vaccinated sooner that they will themselves and the undeveloped world.


----------



## CatHedral (May 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So, if the population of India is around 1.4 billion and they achieve herd immunity with say 1% ( most will be untreated) of the population dying, that would be 140 million dead. That's a lot of bodies to burn, considering that probably 200 million people die there every year from natural causes anyway. They should see a big increase in deaths this year and next, until people are vaccinated. Since many of the elderly an vulnerable will be gone already, the next few years should see a decrease in mortality.
> 
> If 30% of people who get covid are maimed in some way then it will be an even bigger disaster.


1% of 1.4bn is 14 million


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> 1% of 1.4bn is 14 million


My bad, you are correct 14 million dead, wrote without thinking, nothing new!


----------



## printer (May 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Infectious-disease scientists at Canada’s high-security lab collaborated with China
> 
> 
> Seven scientists at the National Microbiology Laboratory in Winnipeg and Chinese military researchers have conducted experiments and co-authored six studies on infectious diseases
> ...


All major labs in the world work with each other. North Carolina worked with Wuhan's Bat Lady on.

*SARS-like virus in bats shows potential to infect humans, study finds*
_By_ Helen Branswell Nov. 9, 2015

Viruses that are related to SARS and that are found in some species of bats could become a source of future human outbreaks, according to a new study released Monday. And it appears that there are fewer barriers to that spillover than scientists initially thought.

*Researchers at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill said a virus in the same family as SARS — severe acute respiratory syndrome — appears to be able to infect human respiratory tract cells. The finding came as a surprise because the team thought the virus would have had to go through a process known as adaptation — meaning it would have had to acquire the ability to infect human cells by first learning how to infect the cells of another mammal.*

It’s believed that is how SARS went from being a bat virus to a major international outbreak that infected 8,400 people in 2003, killing at least 916 of them. In the case of SARS, the virus was probably passed from bats to palm civets and from palm civets to people.

The new study was published in the journal Nature Medicine.

The UNC scientists wanted to see if cousin viruses — coronaviruses that are carried by Chinese horseshoe bats — also posed a threat to people. They used one, SHC014, as a representative of the group.

*They inserted a key part of the virus, its spike protein, into a SARS virus and then ran experiments to see if the hybrid virus could infect human respiratory tract cells (in a dish) and mice that were vulnerable to the SARS virus.*

It did.

“I think the existence of viruses that can jump directly is the important part, that was unanticipated,” lead author Vineet Menachery, who researches viral immunology, told STAT in an interview.

“Based on what was known in the literature, we would have expected that viruses coming out of bats would have needed that one-in-million mutation.”

Another coronavirus expert, Dr. Stanley Perlman at the University of Iowa, suggested the paper was a useful investigation. But he noted the hybrid virus was attenuated — weakened — and said the virus would probably need to adapt more in people before it could spread widely.

He and his co-authors noted they had to stop some of their work because of US government policies. The US has a moratorium on so-called gain-of-function research, which includes some research that enhances the ability of a pathogen such as a virus to infect people or spread among them. 









SARS-like virus in bats shows potential to infect humans, study finds


A cousin of the SARS coronavirus appears to be able to infect human respiratory tract cells — which came as a surprise to the scientists who tested the bat virus.




www.statnews.com





So, did Americans back in 2015 (actually earlier as that was the date the paper was released) make the virus we now have?


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> It's all way under counted, they are finding unknown mass graves and the rivers are being used to dispose of the bodies and like you say how many undocumented cremations.


dead bodies in the rivers? that's going to mess up their potable water system..although everything that's drained from mortuary goes right down the drain and into the water system. i found that to be very gross and told my professor i can't believe that's legal. apparently is.


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My bad, you are correct 14 million dead, wrote without thinking, nothing new!


nothing better than a man that can see his error and apologize- it has to go together though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> dead bodies in the rivers? that's going to mess up their potable water system..although everything that's drained from mortuary goes right down the drain and into the water system. i found that to be very gross and told my professor i can't believe that's legal. apparently is.


Hindus are cremated and the ashes scattered in the holy Ganges river, if they have no money for cremation, then they are buried on the river banks or simply tossed into the river. 80% of India are Hindus and they are cremated, the 200 million Muslims are buried. In addition many Hindus who live abroad are cremated and have their ashes scattered in the Ganges river.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 20, 2021)

As the country contends with a COVID crisis, 2 Indian states have declared black fungus an epidemic, too


The fungus, known as mucormycosis, affects the sinuses, brain, and lungs, and is life-threatening.




www.insider.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 20, 2021)

New Coronavirus Detected In Patients At Malaysian Hospital; The Source May Be Dogs


A previously unknown novel coronavirus capable of infecting people has been discovered in Borneo, says a team of researchers from Duke University.




www.npr.org


----------



## hanimmal (May 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> New Coronavirus Detected In Patients At Malaysian Hospital; The Source May Be Dogs
> 
> 
> A previously unknown novel coronavirus capable of infecting people has been discovered in Borneo, says a team of researchers from Duke University.
> ...


So time for a new thread?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> nothing better than a man that can see his error and apologize- it has to go together though.


Hey I fuck up all the time and I hope too for sometime to come! I was bouncing around between housework and getting ready for yard work etc. Not paying enough attention to what I was writing.


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> As the country contends with a COVID crisis, 2 Indian states have declared black fungus an epidemic, too
> 
> 
> The fungus, known as mucormycosis, affects the sinuses, brain, and lungs, and is life-threatening.
> ...


isn't that the Chinese Drywall mold? practically a whole town in south florida was built with it.


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> As the country contends with a COVID crisis, 2 Indian states have declared black fungus an epidemic, too
> 
> 
> The fungus, known as mucormycosis, affects the sinuses, brain, and lungs, and is life-threatening.
> ...


and that cunt the other day who didn't have the guts to confront me and had to mask shame me driving her truck?

you just go for it girlfriend.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So, if the population of India is around 1.4 billion and they achieve herd immunity with say 1% ( most will be untreated) of the population dying, that would be 140 million dead. That's a lot of bodies to burn, considering that probably 200 million people die there every year from natural causes anyway. They should see a big increase in deaths this year and next, until people are vaccinated. Since many of the elderly an vulnerable will be gone already, the next few years should see a decrease in mortality.
> 
> If 30% of people who get covid are maimed in some way then it will be an even bigger disaster.
> 
> Edit: Brain fart, 14 million dead, not 140 million dead @ 1% mortality and 20 million a year not 200 million!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)

Face masks effectively limit the probability of SARS-CoV-2 transmission | Science (sciencemag.org) 

*Face masks effectively limit the probability of SARS-CoV-2 transmission*

*Abstract*
Airborne transmission by droplets and aerosols is important for the spread of viruses. Face masks are a well-established preventive measure, but their effectiveness for mitigating SARS-CoV-2 transmission is still under debate. We show that variations in mask efficacy can be explained by different regimes of virus abundance and related to population-average infection probability and reproduction number. For SARS-CoV-2, the viral load of infectious individuals can vary by orders of magnitude. We find that most environments and contacts are under conditions of low virus abundance (virus-limited) where surgical masks are effective at preventing virus spread. More advanced masks and other protective equipment are required in potentially virus-rich indoor environments including medical centers and hospitals. Masks are particularly effective in combination with other preventive measures like ventilation and distancing.


----------



## printer (May 20, 2021)

Just for kicks, people around me are saying they never got a cold or the Flu this year. Strange.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2021)

I remember when I had people around me


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2021)

I protected myself through this to such an extent that I've become comfortable with reclusiveness


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 21, 2021)

BioNTech CEO says COVID-19 vaccine expected to be up to 75 per cent effective against variant first detected in India | Watch News Videos Online


Watch BioNTech CEO says COVID-19 vaccine expected to be up to 75 per cent effective against variant first detected in India Video Online, on GlobalNews.ca




globalnews.ca


----------



## injinji (May 21, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I protected myself through this to such an extent that I've become comfortable with reclusiveness


I've semi retired from my job of 30 years because my anti social nature has really taken over in the year we've been closed. Looks like we are going to reopen after the 4th. But I told them to find someone else to do weekends. (when we do the bulk of our business) I'll still do weeknight events, but most weeks that will be one night, with the same group every week.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 21, 2021)

The variant from India is confirmed in Texas and Louisiana.


----------



## printer (May 21, 2021)

"Manitoba is asking the federal government for dozens of health-care workers to help fight rising COVID-19 numbers. Manitoba needs up to 50 critical care nurses, 20 respiratory therapists and up to 50 contact tracers from Statistics Canada, Premier Brian Pallister said after talking with Prime Minister Justin Trudeau on Friday. Officials from the two levels of government have been discussing the idea for about a week, Pallister said. "

So much for them saying we have more ICU capability. I was surprised by the statement before, I at the largest hospital with the greatest capacity and wondered where it would be coming from. There is a lot more involved that sticking some equipment in a room. But that can be done with the need driving it, we had about 100 maintenance staff with all the trades with the skills needed to pull it off. We could pull guys off other duties, pull overtime to get it done. But to staff it then with the highly skilled people to keep patients alive, not something you pull out of thin air.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2021)

printer said:


> "Manitoba is asking the federal government for dozens of health-care workers to help fight rising COVID-19 numbers. Manitoba needs up to 50 critical care nurses, 20 respiratory therapists and up to 50 contact tracers from Statistics Canada, Premier Brian Pallister said after talking with Prime Minister Justin Trudeau on Friday. Officials from the two levels of government have been discussing the idea for about a week, Pallister said. "
> 
> So much for them saying we have more ICU capability. I was surprised by the statement before, I at the largest hospital with the greatest capacity and wondered where it would be coming from. There is a lot more involved that sticking some equipment in a room. But that can be done with the need driving it, we had about 100 maintenance staff with all the trades with the skills needed to pull it off. We could pull guys off other duties, pull overtime to get it done. But to staff it then with the highly skilled people to keep patients alive, not something you pull out of thin air.


If Pallister wasn't busy sucking the asses of religious loonies for political purposes it might not have come to this.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 22, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I protected myself through this to such an extent that I've become comfortable with reclusiveness


It has validated my need for reclusiveness lol. I do feel for my partner that can’t hold her grandkids often (yes she bends the rules a bit) or hasn’t worked this year but for me it’s ok, I hate people for the most part lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2021)

*Study says those who have had COVID-19 may need just one dose of the vaccine*





Some researchers say those who have been infected with COVID-19 may only need one dose of a vaccine but still can't say for sure how strong natural immunity is.


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

printer said:


> Just for kicks, people around me are saying they never got a cold or the Flu this year. Strange.


Many didn't. The masks, cancellation of huge gatherings and sporting events and people staying indoors away from others is mostly responsible for that.


----------



## printer (May 22, 2021)

A Winnipeg church that has repeatedly flouted public health orders appears to have held an in-person graduation ceremony without masks — in violation of Manitoba's current pandemic restrictions.

Springs Church posted a series of photos on Instagram Friday, one of which shows more than a dozen people dressed in formal attire standing on a stage. It's not clear when or where the photos were taken, but a backdrop behind the people in the photo reads "Springs College Graduation 2021."

According to its Instagram page, the college is a full-time program for students age 18 to 25. The college offers a biblical studies program, and a leadership and management program, its website says.

Screengrabs of the pictures continue to circulate on social media, prompting criticism of the church. Current public health orders, in effect since May 8, prohibit all indoor religious, cultural and community gatherings in the province. Dozens of Manitoba clergy have also spoken out against Springs in the past, saying that congregation's actions are not in line with Christian teachings to love your neighbour.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/springs-church-graduation-covid-19-1.6037683


----------



## Budley Doright (May 22, 2021)

printer said:


> A Winnipeg church that has repeatedly flouted public health orders appears to have held an in-person graduation ceremony without masks — in violation of Manitoba's current pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Springs Church posted a series of photos on Instagram Friday, one of which shows more than a dozen people dressed in formal attire standing on a stage. It's not clear when or where the photos were taken, but a backdrop behind the people in the photo reads "Springs College Graduation 2021."
> 
> ...


They are just validating how stupid their religion (cough....cult) makes them in the eyes of everyone else. We also have a few here in eastern Ontario. One practices aversion therapy .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2021)

printer said:


> A Winnipeg church that has repeatedly flouted public health orders appears to have held an in-person graduation ceremony without masks — in violation of Manitoba's current pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Springs Church posted a series of photos on Instagram Friday, one of which shows more than a dozen people dressed in formal attire standing on a stage. It's not clear when or where the photos were taken, but a backdrop behind the people in the photo reads "Springs College Graduation 2021."
> 
> ...


They know Palliser isn't finished sucking their asses yet. The whole congregation should be jailed and then those who will protest it should be surrounded and interned. He wants federal and American help, but won't even help himself. Well Brian, the Lord helps those who help themselves. Unless this clown starts enforcing public health laws like he's obligated to do, the medical people coming from Newfoundland should go back home. Why should anybody help someone who won't lift a finger to help himself? There should be circles of razor wire on the prairie and these fucks should be inside them and vaccinated when they are put in them. A couple of weeks after they get their second dose they can be released, but they will have to wait for that like everybody else.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> They are just validating how stupid their religion (cough....cult) makes them in the eyes of everyone else. We also have a few here in eastern Ontario. One practices aversion therapy .


It's only Tory governments who ass kiss these religious lunatics and antisocial assholes, here in Nova Scotia our liberal government locks the fuckers up. Hold an anti mask rally or a protest against public health policy and go to jail.

Injunction Granted to Stop Anti-Vaccine, Anti-Lockdown Protests - Government of Nova Scotia, Canada 

*Injunction Granted to Stop Anti-Vaccine, Anti-Lockdown Protests*
The Supreme Court of Nova Scotia has ordered a halt to anti-vaccine and anti-public health order protests, effective immediately.

The province obtained a court injunction today, May 14, preventing Freedom Nova Scotia and others from staging illegal gatherings in defiance of Nova Scotia’s public health orders.

Protestors had planned protests for Saturday, May 15. People attending previous demonstrations organized by the group ignored public health orders and refused to wear masks and maintain physical distancing.



> “Nova Scotia is in a state of emergency. People have lost their lives. Our collective responsibility is to keep everyone safe,” said Premier Iain Rankin. “All Nova Scotians must respect the public health orders and directives. This is particularly important as the province and our health-care employees work around the clock to care for people in this third wave of the pandemic.”


The injunction, granted by Justice Scott Norton, prohibits any rally that would contravene the province’s public health directives. It also prohibits organizers from continuing to promote the rallies on social media and authorizes police to ensure compliance with the Health Protection Act.

The court accepted that the injunction is necessary to prevent and reduce the spread of SARS-CoV-2, which causes COVID-19.



> “Masking, physical distancing and the other public health measures are essential to reducing the risk of COVID-19, especially with the variants we are seeing in Nova Scotia,” said Dr. Robert Strang, Nova Scotia’s chief medical officer of health. “With almost 100 people in hospital, we all have a responsibility to our fellow Nova Scotians to keep them safe and stop that number from getting higher.”


The injunction remains in effect until the state of emergency is lifted.


----------



## printer (May 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They know Palliser isn't finished sucking their asses yet. The whole congregation should be jailed and then those who will protest it should be surrounded and interned. He wants federal and American help, but won't even help himself. Well Brian, the Lord helps those who help themselves. Unless this clown starts enforcing public health laws like he's obligated to do, the medical people coming from Newfoundland should go back home. Why should anybody help someone who won't lift a finger to help himself? There should be circles of razor wire on the prairie and these fucks should be inside them and vaccinated when they are put in them. A couple of weeks after they get their second dose they can be released, but they will have to wait for that like everybody else.


The problem is the 80% of the rest of us suffer when Palliser gets his face spite. It does not effect him personally, he (before the pandemic) would spend weeks in his southern getaway saying he is doing his job from there, even without cell phones or other connectivity devices. He said he gets more work done on paper. Yeah right. He is of the privileged class. It also might be some racism (have little doubt of this from past comments) when 75% of the people in ICU's are Native.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's only Tory governments who ass kiss these religious lunatics and antisocial assholes, here in Nova Scotia our liberal government locks the fuckers up. Hold an anti mask rally or a protest against public health policy and go to jail.
> 
> Injunction Granted to Stop Anti-Vaccine, Anti-Lockdown Protests - Government of Nova Scotia, Canada
> 
> ...


Well it’s lucky that the courts and not the government is dealing with it here for the most part.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Well it’s lucky that the courts and not the government is dealing with it here for the most part.


The problem is they are not wise enough to know what to tolerate and what not to. Blatantly disregarding and encouraging others to disregard public health measures during a deadly pandemic is not acceptable at all. This virus kills people and those who refuse to wear masks or social distance are equivalent to murderers and should be treated as such. I feel much the same way about those who refuse the vaccine because they believe bullshit or think they are "special", they will sicken or kill the immunocompromised and children. I'll draw the line on rounding the fuckers up and jabbing them though, but it's a thin fucking line!

This was a mistake that almost all liberal democracies made and the more conservative the government, the more they pandered to minority lunatic religious interests or antisocial assholes. They seem to have forgotten it's about collective rights and responsibilities and not individual rights or feelings of entitlement.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 23, 2021)

Fauci still has doubts of covid's origin,believes it should be investigation further.










Poynter @Poynter


United Facts of America Day 2: Join PolitiFact in conversation with Dr. Anthony Fauci after a year of dangerous misinformation and a public health crisis. WATCH NOW >>




www.pscp.tv


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 23, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> They are just validating how stupid their religion (cough....cult) makes them in the eyes of everyone else. We also have a few here in eastern Ontario. One practices aversion therapy .


A local preacher's daughter has a Rife machine - basically a frequency generator & amplifier, then some handheld wands and foot plates attached to it. She claims it cures Lyme disease, cancer, parasites, etc, you name it - just 3hrs/week @ $60/hr - but it may take 6 years of treatment to cure you. Her name tag may as well be BJ Piaz. Deja vu.


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2021)

printer said:


> A Winnipeg church that has repeatedly flouted public health orders appears to have held an in-person graduation ceremony without masks — in violation of Manitoba's current pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Springs Church posted a series of photos on Instagram Friday, one of which shows more than a dozen people dressed in formal attire standing on a stage. It's not clear when or where the photos were taken, but a backdrop behind the people in the photo reads "Springs College Graduation 2021."
> 
> ...


We have so many churches like that. Like this:

*More COVID-19 cases linked to Peoples Church as pastor vows to keep in-person services*









 More COVID-19 cases linked to Peoples Church as pastor vows to keep in-person services


Oregon health officials have linked 13 more COVID-19 cases to Peoples Church in Salem, bringing the total to 87 cases over the past five weeks.



www.statesmanjournal.com





_Oregon health officials have linked 13 more COVID-19 cases to Peoples Church in Salem, bringing the total to 87 cases over the past five weeks and making it the state’s largest workplace outbreak this year.

The additional cases were reported three days after Pastor Scott Erickson vowed to never stop holding in-person services.

“We have been open for the last 68 years and I don’t think it’s appropriate to close down now,” Erickson said during one of three in-person Mother’s Day services Sunday.

The services, which were broadcast live, showed children standing shoulder-to-shoulder singing, without masks. Adults, too, sung maskless.

Oregon’s COVID-19 restrictions require faith institutions to ensure people wear masks and stay six feet apart.

Church officials did not respond to an interview request Thursday.

During the service, Erickson said cases linked to the church were simply part of an uptick in cases regionwide.

He said those calling for a pause in in-person services were trying to muzzle the church or limit its influence.

“We are providing a safe and anointed environment where people who want to be in God’s presence can experience the facts and the blessing of being with God’s people,” he said.

*It was Erickson’s first sermon after he and his wife, Bonnie, were hospitalized with COVID-19.*_


The rona put that guy AND his wife in the hospital, sickened 85 others and he talks about his church providing a safe environment while ignoring statewide safety protocols. Also "anointed" whatever that's worth. God help them because they won't help themselves.


----------



## mooray (May 23, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> A local preacher's daughter has a Rife machine - basically a frequency generator & amplifier, then some handheld wands and foot plates attached to it. She claims it cures Lyme disease, cancer, parasites, etc, you name it - just 3hrs/week @ $60/hr - but it may take 6 years of treatment to cure you. Her name tag may as well be BJ Piaz. Deja vu.


That shit is so offensive. Too bad it doesn't actually kill parasites.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> We have so many churches like that. Like this:
> 
> *More COVID-19 cases linked to Peoples Church as pastor vows to keep in-person services*
> 
> ...


They cut "religion" way too much slack, here and in America, conservative parties pander to them the most, because these loonies always vote "conservative". In America the constitution is pretty bare bones when it comes to religion and basically says the state can't establish one, like in the Church of England, Anglican, or suppress them, it says nothing about taxing them. It's kinda fuzzy about who gets to decide what is a religion and what the criteria are for membership in one.

If your religion demands human sacrifice, the state has something to say about it, because you are murdering someone. The way I see it, public health orders, masks and vaccines are not much different IMHO and the state has the power to intervene. Let them pray all they want behind razor wire, they can hold services 3 times a day 7 days a week for all I care. Only let them out after they've been vaccinated, plus 2 weeks, since they can't be trusted to wear a mask, or be honest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> A local preacher's daughter has a Rife machine - basically a frequency generator & amplifier, then some handheld wands and foot plates attached to it. She claims it cures Lyme disease, cancer, parasites, etc, you name it - just 3hrs/week @ $60/hr - but it may take 6 years of treatment to cure you. Her name tag may as well be BJ Piaz. Deja vu.


How come Health Canada and the local prosecutor aren't charging her with a crime? She is making false health claims.
*Rife machine* my ass, her old man is a conman and it runs in the family, "Christians" are prequalified suckers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Fauci still has doubts of covid's origin,believes it should be investigation further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump's China virus bullshit and current anti Asian violence make the process of getting to the bottom of this crap problematic. Another factor would be the humongous international legal liability that China would face, it would wipe them out for a century!

You'll know when they quietly, but dramatically tighten up the rules around viral research in China, they must apprehend the danger by now! If this thing got away from a lab and they know it, I would expect some changes around research and facilities, but no public announcements about it. They are a much more open society these days and secrets are gonna be hard to keep.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2021)

You can see the vaccine effect plainly in this animation, Canada is behind the USA in vaccinations, thought we now have half the population with one dose of vaccine. You can see Canada climb up the rankings as the new variants spread and the Americans got vaccinated at a much higher rate.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Coronavirus cases timelapse: An interactive ranking of states and provinces | CTV News 

*Watch the timelapse showing the spread of COVID-19 cases in Canada and the U.S.*
TORONTO -- Since the World Health Organization declared a global pandemic on March 11, 2020, Canada’s provinces have faced their own individual battles, struggling against surging COVID-19 case counts at different times throughout multiple waves of virus transmission.

The tool below shows regional tallies cresting and falling over time, animating average daily cases and comparing those numbers against American states over the same time span.

Choose the starting date, speed and sorting method of the list, and hit the play button to watch the data play out.

*Note:* American data updates once per day in the mornings with state data for the previous day. To see current provincial data from today compared to state data, check out our original tracker.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> That shit is so offensive. Too bad it doesn't actually kill parasites.


Allegedly, an international traveler client of hers has tapeworms, and with the right frequency she'll be able to get rid of them with the Rife machine. Every organ has a resonant frequency according to her. 

Told her that as an electronics engineering technician, I knew long ago that standing in front of a microwave oven wasn't a great idea - nor was spending time behind a cathode ray tube television. The only place audible frequencies should enter your body is through your ears isn't something she wanted to hear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2021)

*In-Depth: Study suggests COVID-19 can alter DNA*





New research from a team of prominent scientists suggests the pandemic coronavirus doesn’t just hijack our cells; in some cases it can actually alter our DNA.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How come Health Canada and the local prosecutor aren't charging her with a crime? She is making false health claims.
> *Rife machine* my ass, her old man is a conman and it runs in the family, "Christians" are prequalified suckers.


She's also an RMT, sees about 60 ppl/month and resides in the country. 

I mentioned that I'd been spanked, as a youngster, for not always portraying the sequence of events accurately. And now we have preachers broadcasting lies about Covid without recourse. To which she remarked, " You have to admit the government is corrupt." Um, no I don't was my response. The objective of sharing my personal experience regarding falsehoods was lost on her. 

A local pastor this week claimed that "we're killing more people with the cure than the virus killed." How is that even possible? Cures don't kill people to my knowledge. Oh well, he did get a $117 000 fine and the locks were changed on the church.

Re spanking - it was the 70's and with 5 boys and a baby sister, it wasn't easy for them. The strap as we called it was doled out by Dad who worked afternoons, so one was given time to prepare for it. I placed hockey cards in my back pockets and sometimes put on a second pair of underwear to lessen the impacts. I now know/believe he was right - that it hurt him more than it did us. There was no yelling, harsh words or cuffs up side the head. Defined expectations, with tangible consequences is how I see it.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 23, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> She's also an RMT, sees about 60 ppl/month and resides in the country.
> 
> I mentioned that I'd been spanked, as a youngster, for not always portraying the sequence of events accurately. And now we have preachers broadcasting lies about Covid without recourse. To which she remarked, " You have to admit the government is corrupt." Um, no I don't was my response. The objective of sharing my personal experience regarding falsehoods was lost on her.
> 
> ...


My mother doled out the punishment and she be a crazy bitch . I do know that it worked with two boys but I never ever laid a hand on my kids. Being sent to their room was a devastating event in their life.


----------



## TacoMac (May 24, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (May 24, 2021)

I was thinking about all the weird shit on the internet regarding wearing masks, both now that it's lifting and back in the beginning. 

What sort of pathetic fucker gets their jollies "owning" some random store clerk. It's such weak ass bullshit. What is wrong in your life that a teenager bagging groceries is your imagined enemy that you try and win some victory over.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 24, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I was thinking about all the weird shit on the internet regarding wearing masks, both now that it's lifting and back in the beginning.
> 
> What sort of pathetic fucker gets their jollies "owning" some random store clerk. It's such weak ass bullshit. What is wrong in your life that a teenager bagging groceries is your imagined enemy that you try and win some victory over.



An estimated 26% of *Americans* ages 18 and older -- about 1 in 4 adults -- suffers from a diagnosable *mental disorder* in a given year. Many people suffer from more than one *mental disorder* at a given time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> An estimated 26% of *Americans* ages 18 and older -- about 1 in 4 adults -- suffers from a diagnosable *mental disorder* in a given year. Many people suffer from more than one *mental disorder* at a given time.


Funny thing is, that's about the same percentage of Americans who are still republicans, around 25%...


----------



## captainmorgan (May 24, 2021)

Evangelicals are about 16% which is a subset of the 26%.


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> A local preacher's daughter has a Rife machine - basically a frequency generator & amplifier, then some handheld wands and foot plates attached to it. She claims it cures Lyme disease, cancer, parasites, etc, you name it - just 3hrs/week @ $60/hr - but it may take 6 years of treatment to cure you. Her name tag may as well be BJ Piaz. Deja vu.


i was reading up on Deja Vu and apparently it's really memories buried deep but not from a past life but from your current. I'm not certain i agree with that because i've had Deja Vu (as i'm sure many here and i know i've never been in this situation before at least in this life if there are multi lives).


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've semi retired from my job of 30 years because my anti social nature has really taken over in the year we've been closed. Looks like we are going to reopen after the 4th. But I told them to find someone else to do weekends. (when we do the bulk of our business) I'll still do weeknight events, but most weeks that will be one night, with the same group every week.


work remote. it's all the rage. nobody's going back if they have to- negotiate it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i was reading up on Deja Vu and apparently it's really memories buried deep but not from a past life but from your current. I'm not certain i agree with that because i've had Deja Vu (as i'm sure many here and i know i've never been in this situation before at least in this life if there are multi lives).


I remember you posting this before.


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Fauci still has doubts of covid's origin,believes it should be investigation further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Error*
*Something went wrong, and it's not your fault.

i think they mean 'fail'..account ended 13 days ago.*


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I remember you posting this before.


could you at least give the post above a 'like'?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> could you at least give the post above a 'like'?


Huh? Which post?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Huh? Which post?


It causes short term memory loss, wasn't that your question?


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> work remote. it's all the rage. nobody's going back if they have to- negotiate it.


It wouldn't work in my case. I staff the building while events are going on. Mostly I turn on the lights and air, then wait around to turn them off after it's all over.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 24, 2021)

Gottlieb says there's growing circumstantial evidence that Covid may have originated in a lab


With other coronaviruses, SARS and MERS, researchers were able to identify the animal those diseases emerged from at this point in those outbreaks.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Gottlieb says there's growing circumstantial evidence that Covid may have originated in a lab
> 
> 
> With other coronaviruses, SARS and MERS, researchers were able to identify the animal those diseases emerged from at this point in those outbreaks.
> ...


Growing circumstantial evidence.

I wonder which one of those three words I should ignore if I really really wanted to believe that I am not harming people by not getting vaccinated (assuming I don't have a serious allergy to shit)?


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Growing circumstantial evidence.
> 
> I wonder which one of those three words I should ignore if I really really wanted to believe that I am not harming people by not getting vaccinated (assuming I don't have a serious allergy to shit)?


It's pretty interesting if you look at the science. There's a lot of things which needed to mutate in order for covid-19 to become a thing. Typically this many mutations do not occur in nature. I'm not a fan of Rand Paul, but he was right to question Fauci about Gain of Function research, which really needs to be stopped for the sake of humanity.


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's pretty interesting if you look at the science. There's a lot of things which needed to mutate in order for covid-19 to become a thing. Typically this many mutations do not occur in nature. I'm not a fan of Rand Paul, but he was right to question Fauci about Gain of Function research, which really needs to be stopped for the sake of humanity.


Welp, if it was found, genetically(?) manipulated and weaponized, what better way to cover up the release of it than to dump it into area that has a wet market and another government's lab.

That is why your conspiracy theory level bullshit on this vaccine/virus is bullshit. You can just say anything you like and pretend like you know something.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 24, 2021)

Will Biden Declassify the Truth About Covid-19?


Yes, the virus origin is natural. But that's not the whole story. Here’s the rest of it.




dearmrputin.substack.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Welp, if it was found, genetically(?) manipulated and weaponized, what better way to cover up the release of it than to dump it into area that has a wet market and another government's lab.
> 
> That is why your conspiracy theory level bullshit on this vaccine/virus is bullshit. You can just say anything you like and pretend like you know something.


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


>


So are you moving the fence to being upset about China not being entirely open about it?

No shit, with the Republicans cheering him on,Trump was actively picking a fight with them and started his little (to the tune of trillions in economic activity lost) trade war with China, would you think they would be ready to be perfectly open? 

Trump's little trade deal signing in Jan 2020 makes a lot more sense when he already knows that there is a pandemic in the making but he was too much of a spoiled brat to step up and be the POTUS we all needed him to be because he got caught strong-arming another countries leader into manufacturing political dirt.

I am not even sure what your game is anymore if it is not to just throw shade on 'the government/science' establishment.

Are you saying that this somehow means that the vaccine is not extremely safe and effective at stopping a deadly virus that tore through our nation because of some 'but china' troll that may or may not pan out to be reality of what occurred?


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So are you moving the fence to being upset about China not being entirely open about it?
> 
> No shit, with the Republicans cheering him on,Trump was actively picking a fight with them and started his little (to the tune of trillions in economic activity lost) trade war with China, would you think they would be ready to be perfectly open?
> 
> ...


I'm just watching it all unfold. I'm not sure why you think I have some weird agenda. I don't. I'd just like to see the truth, but of course I'm sure the powers that be think that we can't handle the truth.


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm just watching it all unfold. I'm not sure why you think I have some weird agenda. I don't.


Maybe it is because you say weird shit like:



PJ Diaz said:


> I'd just like to see the truth, but of course I'm sure the powers that be think that we can't handle the truth.


To save their own asses from something bad is virtually always the answer for why.

But pretending like the vast consensus of science is because of 'powers that be' is why I call bullshit.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> It wouldn't work in my case. I staff the building while events are going on. Mostly I turn on the lights and air, then wait around to turn them off after it's all over.


Ummm WIFI . I started working from home last March. Went back for a few months and now I’m home for the rest of my career and love it. At first it was mentally taxing though, 40 years of going to the office was a hard habit to break. My office


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Maybe it is because you say weird shit like:
> 
> 
> To save their own asses from something bad is virtually always the answer for why.
> ...


Dude, all I did was post two articles, and you came up with all of your bias assessments towards why you think I ostensibly posted them. You are looking for a fight when there doesn't have to be one, and your inability to discuss anything logically with me simply shows that your bias towards me overrides your ability to consider alternate viewpoints. Brilliant!


----------



## hanimmal (May 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Dude, all I did was post two articles, and you came up with all of your bias assessments towards why you think I ostensibly posted them. You are looking for a fight when there doesn't have to be one, and your inability to discuss anything logically with me simply shows that your bias towards me overrides your ability to consider alternate viewpoints. Brilliant!


Ok I apologize.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 24, 2021)

U.S. should dig deeper into theory that Covid originated in a Wuhan lab, ex-Clinton official says


An ex-Clinton official explains why the U.S. should be playing a larger role in getting to the bottom of the theory that Covid leaked from a Wuhan lab.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## hanimmal (May 25, 2021)

@33:30 Chris Hayes go through the right wing push to make the 'Covid origions' into something to divert attention away from the Republican and Trump's utter failure during this pandemic.


----------



## printer (May 25, 2021)

*Trump takes credit for vaccine rollout: 'One of the greatest miracles of the ages'*
Former President Trump on Tuesday gave himself credit for the current coronavirus vaccine rollout, calling it “one of the greatest miracles of the ages.” 
Trump issued a statement saying that without his administration’s help with the purchase and distribution of the COVID-19 vaccine, the U.S. wouldn’t be where it's at in terms of the number of vaccinated Americans, adding that it took his team just nine months to develop a vaccine while “everyone was saying it would take at least 3-5 years.” 

“New United States COVID cases, because of the record-breaking development of the vaccine and its early purchase and distribution by the Trump Administration, has hit its lowest level in more than one year, and falling fast. I want to thank all within the Trump Administration who pushed so hard for a vaccine and got it done in less than nine months when everybody was saying it would take at least 3-5 years, and probably not happen,” Trump said in his statement. “Without the vaccine the world would be a much different place right now.” 

Trump also thanked his administration and the U.S. military for their help on “Operation Warp Speed.” 
Trump also issued a statement on Friday in which he complained that his administration hasn't been given enough credit for the early vaccine rollout, citing that without vaccines this would've been “another 1917 Spanish Flu.” 
And he took aim at the current Biden administration saying that it had nothing to do with it. 








Trump takes credit for vaccine rollout: ‘One of the greatest miracles of the ages’


Former President Trump on Tuesday gave himself credit for the current coronavirus vaccine rollout, calling it “one of the greatest miracles of the ages.”




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Will Biden Declassify the Truth About Covid-19?
> 
> 
> Yes, the virus origin is natural. But that's not the whole story. Here’s the rest of it.
> ...


The main problems are legal liability issues, this pandemic cost trillions of dollars and millions of lives. An accident at a poorly run government laboratory that released this pathogen onto the world and a cover up that impeded the response would put China on the hook for a lot of money. Lawsuits in America alone would wipe out Chinese assets there in a heartbeat and put them on the hook for trillions more in punitive damages, over 600,000 Americans died from this lab accident in China.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The main problems are legal liability issues, this pandemic cost trillions of dollars and millions of lives. An accident at a poorly run government laboratory that released this pathogen onto the world and a cover up that impeded the response would put China on the hook for a lot of money. Lawsuits in America alone would wipe out Chinese assets there in a heartbeat and put them on the hook for trillions more in punitive damages, over 600,000 Americans died from this lab accident in China.


That report you linked to said this:

_Furthermore, we can now see action from Western intelligence on revealing what happened; that Covid-19 was being weaponized in a laboratory in Wuhan, escaped from that laboratory by mistake, and then the fatal error and weaponized nature of the virus being covered up by China’s government._

The story she pitches sounds reasonable but it's without proof. Yes three researchers who work in that lab became ill. Yes, the source of the Coronavirus is almost certainly from bats living in the area. The part that is not substantiated is this:

_Sources linked to the intelligence community assert that the COVID-19 virus arose naturally in bats, but was being worked on by Chinese intelligence in an effort to ‘weaponize’ the virus. This version of the virus is the one that escaped from the biowarfare laboratory in Wuhan, China, due to simple sloppiness of the scientists there._

To be skeptical is not the same as refuting what she said in the above quote. It's just that two objectively established facts -- (1) three people who worked in a bioweapons lab near Wuhan became ill and (2) the coronavirus originated from bats in the area -- don't justify her conclusion. But she doesn't stop there. She goes over the top toward the end of the piece:

_The only reasonable conclusion is that Xi wanted to infect and kill the West so that the economic catastrophe that was hitting China would be shared around the world. _

I call bullshit. Not because she leaps to a conclusion without providing good evidence but because she takes a second leap by claiming to know what Xi is thinking -- her "reasonable" conclusion is inflammatory and therefore subject to higher standards of evidence than she provides.

Not saying I've made up my mind. Just skeptical. The "act of war" bit discredits the piece.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> That report you linked to said this:
> 
> _Furthermore, we can now see action from Western intelligence on revealing what happened; that Covid-19 was being weaponized in a laboratory in Wuhan, escaped from that laboratory by mistake, and then the fatal error and weaponized nature of the virus being covered up by China’s government._
> 
> ...


I agree that the article the Captain posted was a bit over the top in terms of making accusations not supported by facts, at this point. What is becoming apparent is that this virus originated in a Chinese government lab working with indigenous bat viruses. That has very serious implications for China!

I was just trying to explain that no matter how much evidence there is, getting China to own up to it will be a problem because of the huge amount of legal liability involved globally across many jurisdictions. I would expect them to hide evidence and even snuff people over this, the civil liabilities are beyond calculation!


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I agree that the article the Captain posted was a bit over the top in terms of making accusations not supported by facts, at this point. What is becoming apparent is that this virus originated in a Chinese government lab working with indigenous bat viruses. That has very serious implications for China!
> 
> I was just trying to explain that no matter how much evidence there is, getting China to own up to it will be a problem because of the huge amount of legal liability involved globally across many jurisdictions. I would expect them to hide evidence and even snuff people over this, the civil liabilities are beyond calculation!


No, I don't think its apparent "this virus originated in a Chinese government lab working with indigenous bat viruses". It's inferred and there are other alternatives that also fit the facts at hand. I'm not saying "no way", just saying there is insufficient evidence, captain.

Also, Pompeo, Rosenstien and Fox say as you do. Fauci doesn't. He just says not convinced it was not released from the lab.

*Dr. Fauci says there’s no evidence coronavirus created in a lab; Trump hints there is*



https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article242513611.html



The headline speaks to why I'm skeptical. Trump lied more than 30,000 times. If he says it, then the standard for what can be called evidence of proof goes up.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 25, 2021)

It will in most likely hood never be truly proven given the control over the citizens of China. Maybe they were quite brilliant in having a bio lab so close to a wet market ....... just in case .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> No, I don't think its apparent "this virus originated in a Chinese government lab working with indigenous bat viruses". It's inferred and there are other alternatives that also fit the facts at hand. I'm not saying "no way", just saying there is insufficient evidence, captain.
> 
> Also, Pompeo, Rosenstien and Fox say as you do. Fauci doesn't. He just says not convinced it was not released from the lab.
> 
> ...


I said it's becoming apparent, not yet an established fact, but there appears to be more evidence of this today, than last week. I'm not convinced of the lab origin story either, but there is mounting evidence pointing to this, but it is by no means conclusive. My main point is about the legal implications for China, if this were to be proved in a court of law, in say an American civil suit. This alone makes China's cooperation in any investigation of the viral origins unlikely. I doubt those 3 lab workers who got sick or the doctors who treated them will be talking to anybody about it!

China is fully enmeshed in the global economic system and to a certain extent the global legal system because their global assets are vulnerable to civil judgements brought by states and individuals. They now have a lot to lose.


----------



## Sativied (May 25, 2021)

Things finally looking up in NL. Only 2500 new cases today, down from 6-9K per day a month ago. Several counties and cities with zero new cases.



8.5 mil shots delivered, target is 15mil people or so. 9 out of 10 want to get vaccinated _if_ they can get pfizer. Got pfizered myself today. It was an emotional moment for me... realizing 8.4mil shots were delivered before it was my turn just seems wrong.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 25, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Things finally looking up in NL. Only 2500 new cases today, down from 6-9K per day a month ago. Several counties and cities with zero new cases.
> 
> View attachment 4909162
> 
> 8.5 mil shots delivered, target is 15mil people or so. 9 out of 10 want to get vaccinated _if_ they can get pfizer. Got pfizered myself today. It was an emotional moment for me... realizing 8.4mil shots were delivered before it was my turn just seems wrong.


I actually felt guilty as I was up before essential workers due to age restrictions relating to the AZ shot. I think Canada has finally got their shit together re vaccine rollouts. But it’s also the same as the first wave when numbers started to fall off in the warmer weather. Hopefully this is not just another cycle and the shots are the main reason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I actually felt guilty as I was up before essential workers due to age restrictions relating to the AZ shot. I think Canada has finally got their shit together re vaccine rollouts. But it’s also the same as the first wave when numbers started to fall off in the warmer weather. Hopefully this is not just another cycle and the shots are the main reason.


I think these new more contagious variants are all weather beasts! We are seeing the vaccine effect take hold across multiple nations in various climates. It appears when the vaccination rate, even with a single shot, gets around 50% the numbers of new infections falls off and if those 50% vaccinated are older more vulnerable people, the hospitalizations and deaths drop off dramatically. The vaccines work against all the known variants, though some more so than others. I think when half of the 18 to 30 year old's get a jab the numbers of new infections will drop quite a bit, since they are the most socially active demographic and the biggest spreaders.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think these new more contagious variants are all weather beasts! We are seeing the vaccine effect take hold across multiple nations in various climates. I appears when the vaccination rate, even with a single shot, gets around 50% the numbers of new infections falls off and if those 50% vaccinated are older more vulnerable people, the hospitalizations and deaths drop off dramatically. The vaccines work against all the known variants, though some more so than others. I think when half of the 18 to 30 year old's get a jab the numbers of new infections will drop quite a bit, since they are the most socially active demographic and the biggest spreaders.


Hope so .


----------



## Sativied (May 25, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> But it’s also the same as the first wave when numbers started to fall off in the warmer weather. Hopefully this is not just another cycle and the shots are the main reason.


That crossed my mind too a couple of times. We had only about 100 cases per day this time last year. But then the decline seems much larger and faster this time. Which could be partly because we did far less testing back then. The fact the age groups that got vaccinated first also dropped earlier in number of cases is a very clear sign vaccinating the population works, but we’ll have to wait and see what next fall/winter brings. Few more weeks and I’m going to pretend it’s over and have a worryless summer,

Notice how the pink and purple (first to be fully vaccinate) didn’t peak like the rest over the past months, and the groups that peaked the most were the completely unvaccinated youngest.




Budley Doright said:


> I actually felt guilty as I was up before essential workers due to age restrictions relating to the AZ shot.


I feel bad I got my second shot planned before others get their first, that’s seriously wrong. I’m considering delaying it anyway. Results of second pfizer shot after 12 weeks appear to be much better than after 5 weeks. Would be nice if the world comes up with more standardized better approaches cause it’s been messy and disappointing so far.


----------



## printer (May 25, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> It will in most likely hood never be truly proven given the control over the citizens of China. Maybe they were quite brilliant in having a bio lab so close to a wet market ....... just in case .


How close is close? 8-9 miles by the way the crow flies. And across the Yangtze river which is half a miler wide at that point. The Winnipeg Level 4 lab is 3 km from Portage and Main.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 26, 2021)

printer said:


> How close is close? 8-9 miles by the way the crow flies. And across the Yangtze river which is half a miler wide at that point. The Winnipeg Level 4 lab is 3 km from Portage and Main.


Not all warm and fuzzy about the Winnipeg lab either lol.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 26, 2021)

Glad to see that you guys are finally starting to come around to reality.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Glad to see that you guys are finally starting to come around to reality.


We are looking at the evidence, you believe conspiracy theories, I doubt anything will be proven.

Even a broken clock is right twice a day...


----------



## printer (May 26, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Not all warm and fuzzy about the Winnipeg lab either lol.


Where would you put it, Piniwa?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2021)

printer said:


> Where would you put it, Piniwa?


The researchers and their spouses want to live close to Winnipeg. It doesn't matter much where a biology lab is, unless it's on the fucking moon, viruses are much more dangerous than nuclear power. At least distance brings a measure of safety with nukes, not so much with a virus like SARSCOV2 that have asymptomatic cases in some people and an ability to mutate in the wild. Perhaps they should surround the place with old folks homes, they can act as canaries in the coal mine!  

It's either do research on these beasts or be blindsided by the next one, decades of viral research were behind the covid vaccines. I think you will see not only more research money poured into this area of science, but a much greater emphasis on lab safety. If the Chinese believe that covid escaped from a lab, then they will quietly tighten up lab safety quite a bit and other countries will follow suit, or get sued if they fuck up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2021)




----------



## printer (May 26, 2021)

*Sask. to accept ICU patients from Manitoba as COVID-19 increases demand*
Saskatchewan health officials say the province will start accepting intensive care patients from Manitoba on Wednesday. The interprovincial agreement comes as COVID-19 hospitalizations push Manitoba’s ICU capacity to its limits. 

As of Tuesday, there are 79 COVID-19 patients in Manitoba ICUs. The province has sent 18 patients to out-of-province hospitals so far. 








Sask. to accept ICU patients from Manitoba as COVID-19 increases demand


Saskatchewan health officials say the province will start accepting intensive care patients from Manitoba on Wednesday.



regina.ctvnews.ca





Our Premier is blaming it on people that are not getting vaccinated and people not getting tested. He is taking no responsibility as he took no action when Ontario and Saskatchewan had to close down to get on top of the spike, guess he thought it would not happen here. But as long as you got somewhere to send the patients it is a good business move I guess.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 26, 2021)

115,000 healthcare workers have died of Covid.


----------



## Fogdog (May 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are looking at the evidence, you believe conspiracy theories, I doubt anything will be proven.
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day...


Adorable that an ignoramus like PJ would believe what he thinks regarding the origins of the epidemic matters.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 26, 2021)

printer said:


> Where would you put it, Piniwa?


Why do you hate Piniwa? .


----------



## printer (May 26, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Why do you hate Piniwa? .


Not so much hate it but we have the old nuclear labs, thinking we can develop some Godzilla strain of something there.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 26, 2021)

printer said:


> Not so much hate it but we have the old nuclear labs, thinking we can develop some Godzilla strain of something there.


I’ve only been through Manitoba once and I slept till Ontario lol.


----------



## printer (May 26, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I’ve only been through Manitoba once and I slept till Ontario lol.


Best way to see Saskatchewan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2021)

printer said:


> Best way to see Saskatchewan.


They come to Winnipeg to see trees.

If your dog runs away you can see him in the distance two days later.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They come to Winnipeg to see trees.
> 
> If your dog runs away you can see him in the distance two days later.


Pretty sure I fell asleep at the Alberta border and woke up at the Ontario border when it was my turn to drive lol.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Pretty sure I fell asleep at the Alberta border and woke up at the Ontario border when it was my turn to drive lol.


Back in my younger days I left Surrey BC and hightailed it home, took a two hour snooze in Saskatchewan and made it to Winnipeg in 23 or 24 hours, don't remember which. Saw a few people pulled over for tickets but got lucky the cops saw them first. Think my average was 60 mph, foot to the floor outside of Calgary to Brandon. Thought great, I'm almost home. Nope, another three hour.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> Back in my younger days I left Surrey BC and hightailed it home, took a two hour snooze in Saskatchewan and made it to Winnipeg in 23 or 24 hours, don't remember which. Saw a few people pulled over for tickets but got lucky the cops saw them first. Think my average was 60 mph, foot to the floor outside of Calgary to Brandon. Thought great, I'm almost home. Nope, another three hour.


I’ve been to BC a few times but always flew. Drove to Alberta and back once, ya won’t do that again lol. It’s really fucking cold there in November lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 27, 2021)

This one will kill a bunch of tRUmptards.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This one will kill a bunch of tRUmptards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910762


Looks very contagious compared to even the very contagious UK variant. Considering the large percentage of people vaccinated in the UK, it appears to spread like wildfire among the unvaccinated. Even if someone with a single shot vaccine in them for a couple of weeks might not even notice they had it and would probably be asymptomatic.

Yep it looks like a Trumper killer alright, soon nobody will be wearing masks and folks are gathering in crowds again. Some places have a high vaccine uptake and lot's of people in some places believe bullshit that will either kill them or maim them and make them suffer greatly. It should go through the born yesterday and mega churches like shit through a goose when they are singing hymns and passing the collection plate around.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

Here is one graphic,















Evolutionary-spreading model predicts another devastating COVID-19 peak around July 2021


The emergence of this variant highlighted the uneven pace of mutation and selection of variants. New bioinformatics tools are the need of the hour to clarify this and confirm a dynamic evolution by tracking the mutation rates of the spike protein. It generally takes 1 – 6 months for current...




www.news-medical.net


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 28, 2021)

Even in highly vaccinated countries such as Chile, Seychelles and the UAE, new surges are defying predictions about how quickly COVID-19 can spread – and countries whose rates are still low are watching with concern

Read in The Globe and Mail: https://apple.news/ATlPiWbWlTci8BMLcrBKZUQ


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2021)

B.1.617.2 is now confirmed in Oregon.


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks very contagious compared to even the very contagious UK variant. Considering the large percentage of people vaccinated in the UK, it appears to spread like wildfire among the unvaccinated. Even if someone with a single shot vaccine in them for a couple of weeks might not even notice they had it and would probably be asymptomatic.
> 
> Yep it looks like a Trumper killer alright, soon nobody will be wearing masks and folks are gathering in crowds again. Some places have a high vaccine uptake and lot's of people in some places believe bullshit that will either kill them or maim them and make them suffer greatly. It should go through the born yesterday and mega churches like shit through a goose when they are singing hymns and passing the collection plate around.


all these church people..ergo the collection plate, i completely forgot about..of course! that's how church goers are getting it.


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> B.1.617.2 is now confirmed in Oregon.


i want to go and lick some door knobs to check my vaccine efficacy.


----------



## V256.420 (May 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i want to go and lick some door knobs to check my vaccine efficacy.


I had other thoughts on this matter.............................but will refrain from my usual outburst


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I had other thoughts on this matter.............................but will refrain from my usual outburst


it's that right eye..it fvcking blinks.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i want to go and lick some door knobs to check my vaccine efficacy.


ell
Really the only way to do a proper experiment is head to the ICU and lick an infected body part. No pun intended re head btw, any part will probably work well.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2021)

Lick a toilet seat at the bus station, that will be a true test of the vaccine.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Lick a toilet seat at the bus station, that will be a true test of the vaccine.


If the only thing you don’t catch is the covid it works .


----------



## Fogdog (May 28, 2021)

This was kind of expected. Federal commission gives greenlight to businesses that want to make vaccinations a condition of employment:









Employers Can (Mostly) Require Vaccines For Workers Returning To The Office


Guidance from the U.S. Equal Employment Opportunity Commission says employers can legally require workers to get a COVID-19 vaccine before returning to the office. But workers can claim exceptions.




www.npr.org




_ 
It's not a new concept. The federal workplace watchdog has allowed companies to mandate flu and other vaccines but allowed employees to claim exemptions where appropriate. Workers can still keep their jobs while opting out of receiving the vaccine by claiming medical or religious exemptions.

Many long-term care operators have begun mandating that their workers get immunized to keep their jobs, according to AARP._

If a person wants to put their job on the line by lying about a religious belief, they can. But the people they work with, including their supervisor would know. What happens next is not in the liars hands to control. Is it really worth lying over?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2021)

The right will whine like a whipped dog about that.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2021)

Video shows Wuhan lab scientists admit to being bitten by bats | Taiwan News | 2021-01-15 10:22:00


Chinese scientists shown using little to no PPE while handling bats in wild, samples in lab | 2021-01-15 10:22:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Video shows Wuhan lab scientists admit to being bitten by bats | Taiwan News | 2021-01-15 10:22:00
> 
> 
> Chinese scientists shown using little to no PPE while handling bats in wild, samples in lab | 2021-01-15 10:22:00
> ...


Taiwan news, Taiwan and China are almost at war and China has been hitting them pretty hard with vaccine disinformation. So I'd take this with a grain of salt, not saying it's not true, just noting the source.


----------



## TacoMac (May 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Lick a toilet seat at the bus station, that will be a true test of the vaccine.











Your Cell Phone Is 10 Times Dirtier Than a Toilet Seat


Here's what to do about it




time.com


----------



## printer (May 28, 2021)

I saw another article from the Taiwan News, while reading it I knew it was false from other stuff I read explaining their accusations away. So I do have a skeptical view on them, not to say this article may not be true. I am putting it in the Maybe column. I can see it.


----------



## Fogdog (May 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Taiwan news, Taiwan and China are almost at war and China has been hitting them pretty hard with vaccine disinformation. So I'd take this with a grain of salt, not saying it's not true, just noting the source.


The footage was from 2017 and I see no reason to doubt what was shown. 

Taiwan times is rated by mediabias fact check:


*Overall, we rate Taiwan News Left-Center Biased based on socially liberal editorial positions. We also rate them Mostly Factual in reporting, versus High, due to a failed fact check.*
So, yeah, not perfect but again, nothing like Fox News:


*We rate Fox News strongly Right-Biased due to editorial positions and story selection that favors the right. We also rate them Mixed factually and borderline Questionable based on poor sourcing and the spreading of conspiracy theories.*


----------



## printer (May 28, 2021)

The biggest problem with Fox is that idiots take their talk show hosts as news rather than opinion.


----------



## Sativied (May 28, 2021)

Whether it’s from a lab, a wild animal farm, nasty eating habits, or animal sex, it’s above all the result of reckless behavior and they should be held accountable. 3 million people in concentration camps and millions of slaves in and out china isn’t good enough reason to boycott the factory of the world, so even if anyone could prove major negligence in a lab it wouldn’t change a thing. Cheap labor turns out to come at a very high price.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Whether it’s from a lab, a wild animal farm, nasty eating habits, or animal sex, it’s above all the result of reckless behavior and they should be held accountable. 3 million people in concentration camps and millions of slaves in and out china isn’t good enough reason to boycott the factory of the world, so even if anyone could prove major negligence in a lab it wouldn’t change a thing. Cheap labor turns out to come at a very high price.



Many now believe the worst is over, B.1.617.2 will be a reminder that things can still get worse. I think the India variant will kill millions and could lead to even worse variants.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 28, 2021)

printer said:


> The biggest problem with Fox is that idiots take their talk show hosts as news rather than opinion.


Agreed. But sadly, that's the case for most major media outlets these days. It just seems more like news to us, when we agree with the opinions.


----------



## printer (May 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Agreed. But sadly, that's the case for most major media outlets these days. It just seems more like news to us, when we agree with the opinions.


No, really, the tree did fall.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 28, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Your Cell Phone Is 10 Times Dirtier Than a Toilet Seat
> 
> 
> Here's what to do about it
> ...


I don't have a cell phone

I do have germs though


----------



## captainmorgan (May 29, 2021)

Vietnam reports a new variant that has traits from the India and Uk variants.


----------



## TacoMac (May 29, 2021)

I'm still curious who builds a viral lab right next door to a very crowded open air market.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 29, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I'm still curious who builds a viral lab right next door to a very crowded open air market.


It's easier for the lab employees to get lunch.


----------



## Don't Bogart (May 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Video shows Wuhan lab scientists admit to being bitten by bats | Taiwan News | 2021-01-15 10:22:00  Chinese scientists shown using little to no PPE while handling bats in wild, samples in lab | 2021-01-15 10:22:00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was listening to a report on NPR about some biologists in China, Americans I think, taking samples of bat guano in caves and in some forested areas. They're all hasmatted up hunting for viruses. In the mean time tourists with guides are strolling through these places with flip-flops, short sleeves, cameras clicking. The woman being interviewed was amazed that these people didn't even flinch when seeing them in their protection gear. They just took pictures.

As far as China "creating" this bug. It's possible. What Country doesn't play with bio-chemical stock.



TacoMac said:


> I'm still curious who builds a viral lab right next door to a very crowded open air market.


 I'm in Massachusetts.
The city of Cambridge took a knutty when they found out that M.I.T. wanted to build a level 4 Bio lab.
Anybody remember the movie "The Andromeda Strain"? Cool movie. Twelve Monkeys? The Kingsmen?
That last one is cheecky.
How many movies have we seen that portray some whacko running around the world with a vial of something with the soul intent of devastation.

Think of it. Create a bug that spreads fast. You have a vaccine. Or as in what just happened, release it on your public. You have had practice with SARS, I think a few others of containing it.
One just around the bend https://www.bbc.com/news/health-53218704
Your population has a value of about a-dime-a-dozen. But the world...well.
I hope it's just natural jump.
Did you see that documentary on the Spanish flu? I didn't know it started here.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 29, 2021)

The closest wild virus they've found is is only 96.2% genetically the same as the original covid 19. Chimps are 98.8% genetically the same as humans.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 29, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I'm still curious who builds a viral lab right next door to a very crowded open air market.


Not only that but why are open live markets still in use with all the evidence of diseases hopping around at them ,looks like we're in for more of the same in the future, I'd like to see some of these cultures scale back they're protein choices,seems to me that the Chinese eat everything that moves on land and everything that is brought up in the fishnet,damn they're adventurous culinarily speaking.ccguns


----------



## Don't Bogart (May 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The closest wild virus they've found is is only 96.2% genetically the same as the original covid 19. Chimps are 98.8% genetically the same as humans


So it doesn't like bananas and doesn't even have a thumb.


----------



## Don't Bogart (May 29, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Not only that but why are open live markets still in use


Culture. It's normal. Has been for centuries. They think we're nuts for eating fig newtons.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 29, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Culture. It's normal. Has been for centuries. They think we're nuts for eating fig newtons.


I know they have a remarkable ancient culture but more than enough pathogens have hopped off in these places to affect some kind of change,no ccguns


----------



## hanimmal (May 29, 2021)

This makes me think about Rhinos.

And that made me think, why didn't they just consider harvesting a bit of horn at a time and farm rhino horn instead of murdering them and cutting it off. So wasteful we are as a species.


----------



## Don't Bogart (May 29, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I know they have a remarkable ancient culture but more than enough pathogens have hopped off in these places to affect some kind of change,no ccguns


I think China is coming around to realizing the deadly consequences of letting this continue without some "overview".



hanimmal said:


> And that made me think, why didn't they just consider harvesting a bit of horn at a time and farm rhino horn instead of murdering them and cutting it off. So wasteful we are as a species


Supply and demand. How far would a tiny piece of horn go? Besides will never run out there are thousands of them. (sarcasm).
And the harvesting still continues. 
I say no courts. Just shoot the poachers on site. And take their horns.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 29, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I was listening to a report on NPR about some biologists in China, Americans I think, taking samples of bat guano in caves and in some forested areas. They're all hasmatted up hunting for viruses. In the mean time tourists with guides are strolling through these places with flip-flops, short sleeves, cameras clicking. The woman being interviewed was amazed that these people didn't even flinch when seeing them in their protection gear. They just took pictures.
> 
> As far as China "creating" this bug. It's possible. What Country doesn't play with bio-chemical stock.
> 
> ...


Hey fellow MASSHOLE, I hope Covid is natural too, just because we don't need another beef w/China adding to what is already a deteriorating relationship, not down w/China creating it for weaponization, but working w/it in lab setting and technicians becoming sick is a possibility. It is also accentuated by China's whitewash WHO report in which they tailored the whole thing to promote their narrative, I sure hope none of this is true but Mr. Xi and his gov. give me a queezy feeling that no previous Chinese leader going back to Mao has.ccguns


----------



## hanimmal (May 29, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I think China is coming around to realizing the deadly consequences of letting this continue without some "overview".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We really need to have entire vet/gaurds/livestream/governments working in real time around the clock in these areas to help these species to survive. We can and should do much better for them, and there is no reason not to other than our priorities being all screwed up.



CCGNZ said:


> Hey fellow MASSHOLE, I hope Covid is natural too, just because we don't need another beef w/China adding to what is already a deteriorating relationship, not down w/China creating it for weaponization, but working w/it in lab setting and technicians becoming sick is a possibility. It is also accentuated by China's whitewash WHO report in which they tailored the whole thing to promote their narrative, I sure hope none of this is true but Mr. Xi and his gov. give me a queezy feeling that no previous Chinese leader going back to Mao has.ccguns


It's the 'sure hope' thing that I would point to as the reason to focus on something actually real.

Like the fact that the Chinese did jump headfirst into the manipulation of real time information people were getting by pushing bullshit virus information.
https://apnews.com/article/pandemics-beijing-only-on-ap-epidemics-media-122b73e134b780919cc1808f3f6f16e8

Im not sure we know all of the things they were pushing were not in response to how Trump was using our government to troll them at the time, but them trolling the internet to spread lies was recorded. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/pandemic-2020.1008556/post-16189149






But we do need to find out. 

The hearings need to include what Snowden smuggled to the Chinese and the Russians.


----------



## Sativied (May 29, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Culture. It's normal. Has been for centuries. They think we're nuts for eating fig newtons.


Culture explains why countries/people eat different foods, but the reason for much of the weird shit in china is much more recent and entirely political. The CCP has sucked from the start when it comes to providing the population with enough food. A history of extreme famine in the past century extended their scope of what’s edible. When you’re hungry and there’s no cows and pigs around, and only the rich can afford duck, fried bat-on-a-stick starts to look really good.


----------



## printer (May 29, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I'm still curious who builds a viral lab right next door to a very crowded open air market.


Being that there is a 3/4 km wide river between them and about 12 km distance as the crow flies, assuming they have crows there....


----------



## printer (May 29, 2021)

*Death bed denials, pandemic 'hoax' accusations common in southern Manitoba hospital patients, doctor says*
Staff at Boundary Trails Health Centre are routinely hearing from sick and unvaccinated patients who believe the pandemic is a hoax — some remaining defiant even on the brink of death.

"We hear this almost every day, and I know that's startling," said Dr. Ganesan Abbu. "It's difficult ... to know that almost 100 per cent of our admissions have not been vaccinated."

Abbu is an anesthetist and special care unit doctor at Boundary Trails, located over 100 kilometres southwest of Winnipeg and between Morden and Winkler.

The hospital has converted two of its medicine and surgery units into COVID-19 areas, he said. The hospital also experienced an oxygen shortage over the weekend based on the increasing number of COVID-19 patients being put on ventilators. 

Though Abbu says it's only a "vociferous minority" of people in the Southern Health Region who don't take COVID-19 seriously, what Boundary Trails staff are seeing in the hospital is part of a larger issue.

"I think nurses have found it difficult to handle a community, certain segments of the community, who believe that this is a hoax, that the virus doesn't exist, and other untruths, like the vaccine is going to put a chip into each one of us who's been vaccinated and people will be able to track us," he said. 

Southern Health has the lowest vaccine uptake rates by region in Manitoba. Just over 40 per cent of people there have received at least one dose, which is about 15 to 20 per cent lower than any of the other four regions. As of Friday, about 12 per cent of the Stanley health district, which surrounds Winkler and Morden, had received a dose — a figure twice what it was a month ago.

Rates in Winkler health district increased from just shy of 14 per cent late last month to almost 24 per cent. Vaccination rates were 49 per cent in the Morden health district specifically on Friday, compared to 36 per cent in neighbouring Altona health district, and about 37 per cent in Hanover and Steinbach districts.

Provincial officials and religious leaders in the south have explained that vaccine hesitancy is linked to distrust of government with roots that stretch back decades or longer. That includes religious groups who have experienced historic harms at the hand of governments abroad before immigrating to Canada, including Mennonite communities.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/winkler-doctor-hospital-vaccine-hesitancy-1.6044904


----------



## MarsSP (May 29, 2021)

Not vaccinated by your own choice?
Die at home or go to a church die in there.

The president of the country where I live denials to buy vaccines to please jesus freaks. Less than a quarter of population is fully vaccinated. Death count: almost 500.000!
That asshole will pay for this.


----------



## printer (May 29, 2021)

MarsSP said:


> Not vaccinated by your own choice?
> Die at home or go to a church die in there.
> 
> The president of the country where I live denials to buy vaccines to please jesus freaks. Less than a quarter of population is fully vaccinated. Death count: almost 500.000!
> That asshole will pay for this.


Canadian socialized healthcare can not turn its citizens away. Sorry.


----------



## MarsSP (May 29, 2021)

printer said:


> Canadian socialized healthcare can not turn its citizens away. Sorry.


Sorry for me, anywhere cans. 
But who don't want to take their shot should just die at home. But the cowards don't.


----------



## printer (May 29, 2021)

MarsSP said:


> Sorry for me, anywhere cans.
> But who don't want to take their shot should just die at home. But the cowards don't.


Not a simple situation. There is an article in our paper today on some of the people not getting the shots. Many work where they do not have the option to work from home, at least 10% of our sick are infected at work. The doctor, who is Filipino, says many of his patients coming in are also Filipino, Black or Indigenous. Most are just struggling in lower paying jobs and can not afford to be off work. That is the reason one guy I worked with said. He said he always gets sick from the Flu shot and he can not afford to be off sick. The doctor says we should have a paid sick leave for any that take the shot and gets sick. The guy I mentioned, I have heard him talking to creditors on the phone, he already has part of his paycheck garnished and picks and chooses which bills to pay so he can make his rent and feed his kids. 

To some people it is not an easy choice.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 31, 2021)

The UK has a new wave started and 3/4 of the cases are the India variant.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

I'm sure there are other Atlantic ports in other states that are eager to get this business and I'm sure folks are talking. They don't have a snowball's chance in Hell of making this stupid politically motivated law to stick. DeSantis is doing good in the polls there, them good ole boys just love it!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DeSantis' culture war on vaccine passports threatens to sink Florida cruise industry (yahoo.com)


*DeSantis' culture war on vaccine passports threatens to sink Florida cruise industry*

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis is on a collision course with one of the state's biggest industries over a law he signed banning businesses from asking customers whether they've been vaccinated against Covid-19.

Cruise ship operators, who sail out of Florida's large southern ports, say the order will make it make it harder for them to safely return to the seas, possibly imperiling a major economic driver in the state.

The GOP, under the influence of former President Donald Trump, has pursued cultural fights that roil its base at the expense of traditional conservative values, like free-market capitalism, with DeSantis, who is considering a presidential bid in 2024, and others picking fights with companies that they say undermine American values.


The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention gave the go-ahead Wednesday to begin work toward restarting cruises for the first time in over a year after the massive ships became some of the first superspreader locations for the coronavirus.

With populations the size of small cities packed into close quarters, cruise ships are uniquely vulnerable to viral spread. So to comply with CDC guidance and keep passengers and crew members safe, several cruise liners want to require nearly everyone onboard to be fully vaccinated.

But that could now be illegal in Florida, the center of the American cruise industry, under a law DeSantis signed this month that prohibits businesses from discriminating against unvaccinated customers.

"In Florida, your personal choice regarding vaccinations will be protected, and no business or government entity will be able to deny you services based on your decision," DeSantis said of the law, which codified executive orders he had already issued.

The law is the last thing the cruise industry needs, said travel industry analyst Patrick Scholes, managing director of Truist Securities, as they try to reassure passengers that it's safe to return to their all-you-can-eat buffets after 15 months.
...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2021)

Cruise ships should be banned in Florida. There is too much environmental impact. The manatees are dying at an alarming rate this year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Cruise ships should be banned in Florida. There is too much environmental impact. The manatees are dying at an alarming rate this year.


DeSantis will probably drive them away and his war on POV documents will make life difficult for people there to access services or travel. The law is unconstitutional and they could fight it in court, or they could just move ports to a more responsible state.

The rednecks love DeSantis and he can do no wrong with this kind of bullshit as far as they are concerned, he's doing quite well in the polls.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> DeSantis will probably drive them away and his war on POV documents will make life difficult for people there to access services or travel. The law is unconstitutional and they could fight it in court, or they could just move ports to a more responsible state.
> 
> The rednecks love DeSantis and he can do no wrong with this kind of bullshit as far as they are concerned, he's doing quite well in the polls.


If he can help save the manatee by fixing the water infrastructure quickly he wins some points with me. Florida has a serious red tide problem that has not been addressed properly. The state is in a drought and the manatees have no food to eat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> If he can help save the manatee by fixing the water infrastructure quickly he wins some points with me. Florida has a serious red tide problem that has not been addressed properly. The state is in a drought and the manatees have no food to eat.


From what I've seen, endangered species or environmental concerns are not high on the republican priority list. The republican base is completely disconnected from reality and owned by Trump, who did more to harm the environment than and single person in history, Trump owns the base and the base owns the republican politicians. The democrats are the only ones who give a fuck about anything, the country, the people and the environment. Unfortunately America has become a one party state for patriots and those who care about others, reality, democracy and the world in general.


----------



## Sativied (May 31, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The UK has a new wave started and 3/4 of the cases are the India variant.


That 75% is a worst case guesstimate. It was 38% variant Delta of the china virus 4 days ago. Daily cases just 1/20th of what they were in jan. It’s just a ripple, so far.

pfizer shows 88% efficacy for variant Delta (Indian) and 93% for variant Alpha (brit). AZ 60% vs 66% respectively. Most used in UK is AZ. 2/3rd had first shot (only 30 efficacy for variant delta), just over a third had both shots and is fully vaccinated.

So that does leave room for that ripple to become a wave (albeit with lower hospitalization rate), especially with the weather finally getting good, and so many vaccinated, people are about done with covid.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From what I've seen, endangered species or environmental concerns are not high on the republican priority list. The republican base is completely disconnected from reality and owned by Trump, who did more to harm the environment than and single person in history, Trump owns the base and the base owns the republican politicians. The democrats are the only ones who give a fuck about anything, the country, the people and the environment. Unfortunately America has become a one party state for patriots and those who care about others, reality, democracy and the world in general.


I don’t feel that way. Joe says it’s not a Republican thing or a Democratic thing but an American thing and that’s how the game is played now. We will come together and build back better!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t feel that way. Joe says it’s not a Republican thing or a Democratic thing but an American thing and that’s how the game is played now. We will come together and build back better!!


I'm afraid the republicans broke the rules and stole the ball, you don't have politics in America anymore, you have a cold civil war between the future and the past.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm afraid the republicans broke the rules and stole the ball, you don't have politics in America anymore, you have a cold civil war between the future and the past.


You don’t even live in this country! What makes you such a know it all? Your such a downer. America is coming back stronger than ever. Sorry you live in such a lame country and have all this hatred for America. You haven’t a clue .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You don’t even live in this country! What makes you such a know it all? Your such a downer. America is coming back stronger than ever. Sorry you live in such a lame country and have all this hatred for America. You haven’t a clue .


So you think what's going on in America is normal politics? I don't hate America, but almost half your voting population is ready to toss your democracy down the tubes because they are racist fucks. WTF do you think is gonna happen when the hundreds of new voter suppression laws that the red states are passing kick in? What do you think will happen if the republicans retake the house in 2022, other than impeaching Biden? Your country is in extreme danger of coming apart at the seams or turning into a fascist dictatorship and is closer to a hot civil war than you think.

If America loses it's democracy because almost half the voters are racists and moral failures, how safe do you think Canada will be? If you lose your freedom, I'll lose mine shortly thereafter. I watch the same TV that you do, when you watch the news and what I'm seeing worries every sensible person and almost everybody who posts in politics.

I'm a big fan of Joe, but he needs patriots to help him get America back on track. Also, DeSantis is an asshole, there's no disputing that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So you think what's going on in America is normal politics? I don't hate America, but almost half your voting population is ready to toss your democracy down the tubes because they are racist fucks. WTF do you think is gonna happen when the hundreds of new voter suppression laws that the red states are passing kick in? What do you think will happen if the republicans retake the house in 2022, other than impeaching Biden? Your country is in extreme danger of coming apart at the seams or turning into a fascist dictatorship and is closer to a hot civil war than you think.
> 
> If America loses it's democracy because almost half the voters are racists and moral failures, how safe do you think Canada will be? If you lose your freedom, I'll lose mine shortly thereafter. I watch the same TV that you do, when you watch the news and what I'm seeing worries every sensible person and almost everybody who posts in politics.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Joe, but he needs patriots to help him get America back on track. Also, DeSantis is an asshole, there's no disputing that.


I don’t watch TV. Lol. America is coming back stronger, I work and live and play all over this country and it’s a strong country. Don’t worry so much . It’s going to be OK. In fact it’s going to be Amazing!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You don’t even live in this country! What makes you such a know it all? Your such a downer. America is coming back stronger than ever. Sorry you live in such a lame country and have all this hatred for America. You haven’t a clue .


Here have a look at this and tell me everything is hunky dory because Biden won, the real test is coming in 2022.

*Poll: 28% Of Republicans Believe Core Q-Anon Beliefs*





In a shocking new poll, Public Religion Research found that nearly one in four Republicans believe core QAnon beliefs, such as a “Satan-worshipping pedophile” conspiracy theory.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here have a look at this and tell me everything is hunky dory because Biden won, the real test is coming in 2022.
> 
> *Poll: 28% Of Republicans Believe Core Q-Anon Beliefs*
> 
> ...


I’m sorry I didn’t mean to upset you .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t watch TV. Lol. America is coming back stronger, I work and live and play all over this country and it’s a strong country. Don’t worry so much . It’s going to be OK. In fact it’s going to be Amazing!


I'm optimistic, but like many American's, I'm concerned about the short term danger, these people are fucking nuts! If you can get through the next few election cycles while keeping republicans out of power, you should be OK. Joe in smart and wise, and he has a first class team behind him, but even if the democrats win in 2022, they will still lose by having the election stolen. HR1 and the voters rights bills will help to level the playing field and counter what the republicans are doing in the states, but they have to be made into law first.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 31, 2021)

Sativied said:


> That 75% is a worst case guesstimate. It was 38% variant Delta of the china virus 4 days ago. Daily cases just 1/20th of what they were in jan. It’s just a ripple, so far.
> 
> pfizer shows 88% efficacy for variant Delta (Indian) and 93% for variant Alpha (brit). AZ 60% vs 66% respectively. Most used in UK is AZ. 2/3rd had first shot (only 30 efficacy for variant delta), just over a third had both shots and is fully vaccinated.
> 
> So that does leave room for that ripple to become a wave (albeit with lower hospitalization rate), especially with the weather finally getting good, and so many vaccinated, people are about done with covid.



The graph I saw showed a steep rise in infections not just a small blip, I'm not saying how big the wave will be, just that one is starting. The UK is about to ease pandemic rules even more and with how infectious the India variant is it could get bad quickly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I’m sorry I didn’t mean to upset you .


Your naivety is distressing to me, your country is on fire and the shining city on the hill is in danger of burning down. There is a bare majority that is committed to the constitution and founding ethos of the nation, 74 million moral failures almost made Trump a King. You had the tradition of 240 years of the peaceful transfer of power destroyed by a violent insurrection at the capitol that killed people on Jan 6th and the republicans don't want to investigate it because they were complacent. The republicans have formed an alliance with a hostile foreign power that has thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at US, your NATO partner, not just you. Trump betrayed US, your NATO allies, not just America, so yeah, I got skin in the game.

I like America and found it distressing that Trump's malicious incompetence and lies killed 600 hundred thousand of you folks, more than were lost in WW2. Joe turned it around in 4 months and turned America from an object of pity to one of vaccine envy, leadership counts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The graph I saw showed a steep rise in infections not just a small blip, I'm not saying how big the wave will be, just that one is starting. The UK is about to ease pandemic rules even more and with how infectious the India variant is it could get bad quickly.


There is a new variant coming out of Vietnam that is also concerning, each new one seems to be more contagious than the one before. That's all that counts to Darwin, the fastest spreader, not the most virulent, though a virus that is more contagious is often more aggressive in terms of the speed of infection and does not give the immune system as long a time to react. More contagious is far worse in terms of mortality than more virulent. These new strains are gonna hit the unvaccinated like a ton of bricks when they dominate. Those who refuse vaccination usually don't like masks either and don't social distance, 98% of covid ICU cases are unvaccinated, the others are people with comorbidities or immune system issues.

Vaccine chickenshits, Trumpers and religious loonies are gonna be filling the hospitals. Many deny they have covid and show up when it's too late to treat them with antibodies. Shit, many of them are still in denial while they are being intubated and after the doctors and medical staff have repeatedly informed them of their diagnoses and test results.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 31, 2021)

Shit will hit the fan in July.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 31, 2021)

The company I work for still gives two weeks disability for Covid. So now we have a bunch of young dumbasses taking no precautions, getting Covid, recuperating for a week and vacationing for a week. One of them will end up in a hospital or worse.

Time to yank this benefit for anybody that cannot medically take the vaccine. It is actually contributing to the spread.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 31, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Shit will hit the fan in July.


Later.


----------



## Fogdog (May 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So you think what's going on in America is normal politics? I don't hate America, but almost half your voting population is ready to toss your democracy down the tubes because they are racist fucks. WTF do you think is gonna happen when the hundreds of new voter suppression laws that the red states are passing kick in? What do you think will happen if the republicans retake the house in 2022, other than impeaching Biden? Your country is in extreme danger of coming apart at the seams or turning into a fascist dictatorship and is closer to a hot civil war than you think.
> 
> If America loses it's democracy because almost half the voters are racists and moral failures, how safe do you think Canada will be? If you lose your freedom, I'll lose mine shortly thereafter. I watch the same TV that you do, when you watch the news and what I'm seeing worries every sensible person and almost everybody who posts in politics.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Joe, but he needs patriots to help him get America back on track. Also, DeSantis is an asshole, there's no disputing that.


Trump did one thing that no Democratic party leader has managed since FDR. Energize and unite Democrats to vote for Democrats.


----------



## printer (May 31, 2021)

If you think we are having fun now, just wait until fall when many have spent the summer out doors or with well ventilated window open areas and we get shut in again. It will be mask time again. Or maybe a booster shot. Everybody line up again.

Boy I hope not.


----------



## MarsSP (May 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You don’t even live in this country! What makes you such a know it all? Your such a downer. America is coming back stronger than ever. Sorry you live in such a lame country and have all this hatred for America. You haven’t a clue .


Strong than ever? Thanks to Biden.
Reps are just a joke. Lose in Vietnam, Korea... Democrats are doing the job. Reps tried to invade your own White House. Cowards speechless. Bla bla bla against who's going after it.
Denial, keep being a joke.


----------



## MarsSP (May 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You don’t even live in this country! What makes you such a know it all? Your such a downer. America is coming back stronger than ever. Sorry you live in such a lame country and have all this hatred for America. You haven’t a clue .


I don't live in that shit cuz I don't want it. But I'm paid by one of the biggest companies in this country, cuz you aren't able to do the job. Keep quiet, loser.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Shit will hit the fan in July.


The shit will hit harder in Canada with our single shot summer, I hope they move my 2nd dose up from August 5th. I figure if you have 2 doses of mRNA you should be ok, but the new Indian variant is extremely contagious and is dominating the already very contagious UK variant. If the one from Vietnam is more contagious it will dominate and the vaccines aren't as effective against some of these variants, so expect asymptomatic cases among the vaccinated. It will be open season on the unvaccinated and immunocompromised and the hospitals will be full of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

printer said:


> If you think we are having fun now, just wait until fall when many have spent the summer out doors or with well ventilated window open areas and we get shut in again. It will be mask time again. Or maybe a booster shot. Everybody line up again.
> 
> Boy I hope not.


India is a tropical country and so is Brazil, the more contagious variants are causing havoc in them and mass deaths, we won't have to wait for winter. The original covid was way more contagious than flu and each successive variant is more contagious than the last, the most contagious wins Darwin's race. People fully vaccinated with the mRNA vaccines should be protected from hospitalizations, maiming and death, but not asymptomatic cases with the Indian and perhaps Vietnamese variants. I believe even a single shot of AZ will help a lot with these variants, but people may still become ill, but not seriously ill. Here in Canada we are gonna have a single shot summer for most people and we might get hit harder than the Americans. Hopefully by the fall we should have second shots for everybody with a fucking brain.


----------



## printer (May 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> India is a tropical country and so is Brazil, the more contagious variants are causing havoc in them and mass deaths, we won't have to wait for winter. The original covid was way more contagious than flu and each successive variant is more contagious than the last, the most contagious wins Darwin's race. People fully vaccinated with the mRNA vaccines should be protected from hospitalizations, maiming and death, but not asymptomatic cases with the Indian and perhaps Vietnamese variants. I believe even a single shot of AZ will help a lot with these variants, but people may still become ill, but not seriously ill. Here in Canada we are gonna have a single shot summer for most people and we might get hit harder than the Americans. Hopefully by the fall we should have second shots for everybody with a fucking brain.


Our ICU space is capped off, we have 30 people airlifted to Saskatchewan and Ontario. I think we had another 70 admitted to hospital over it. Right now my home town is the shit storm. The only reason we have the restrictions in place here is because of all the yoyo's that are ignorant, if it were not for them our hospitals could handle the people trying not to get sick. I had flu-like symptoms over the weekend, mild mind you. Not much Flu going around though, quite conceivable I picked it up but fought it off. Maybe if it was the virus and I get my second shot I'll be really fortified.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

printer said:


> Our ICU space is capped off, we have 30 people airlifted to Saskatchewan and Ontario. I think we had another 70 admitted to hospital over it. Right now my home town is the shit storm. The only reason we have the restrictions in place here is because of all the yoyo's that are ignorant, if it were not for them our hospitals could handle the people trying not to get sick. I had flu-like symptoms over the weekend, mild mind you. Not much Flu going around though, quite conceivable I picked it up but fought it off. Maybe if it was the virus and I get my second shot I'll be really fortified.


Palliser is pandering to these religious fanatics, that is the main problem as I see it, these stupid pricks are spreading it and he is abetting it by not enforcing the law, or giving it enough teeth to bite hard enough. I imagine they eschew vaccines as well as masks, the stupid usually happens in clusters. They should tell the stupid fucks to go to the church and not the hospital, their preacher who gave them their medical advice will care for them and pray for their recovery. If they don't need a mask or vaccine, they don't need oxygen either, let Jesus save them or the Devil take them, thy will be done. If they were actually Christians they would be vaccinated and wearing masks, love thy neighbor, not fuck thy neighbor. Being a good citizen and obeying just laws is part of the Christian faith too, do unto others, not do others in.

I take it you had a single shot of Pfizer? The UK strain is probably the dominate one out there and the Pfizer offers good protection against it. If you had/have covid, the second shot should kick like a mule, since your immune system will be well primed.


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> If he can help save the manatee by fixing the water infrastructure quickly he wins some points with me. Florida has a serious red tide problem that has not been addressed properly. The state is in a drought and the manatees have no food to eat.


The seagrass is going, so they have nothing to eat. It's bad this year. I've been pleasantly surprised by our governor on climate issues. He's not good, but he's not as bad as I thought he would be.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2021)

MarsSP said:


> I don't live in that shit cuz I don't want it. But I'm paid by one of the biggest companies in this country, cuz you aren't able to do the job. Keep quiet, loser.


Next time you need help from a physician or nurse, do it yourself.


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2021)

*Lauren Boebert stated there hadn't been a single COVID-19 death in Texas since mask restrictions ended in March. Data shows thousands had, in fact, died.*
Rep. Lauren Boebert of Colorado falsely claimed that Texas hasn't recorded a single COVID-19 death since it lifted mask restrictions two months ago. 

Speaking to right-wing commentator Gina Loudon on "Dr.Gina Primetime" on Wednesday, Boebert ridiculed the House chamber's mask mandate and said she "enjoys" telling Speaker Nancy Pelosi to "kiss my mask."

"Leftists won't even listen to the bureaucrats at the CDC, and it just goes to show that this party's 'Follow the Science' slogan is a total joke, just like this entire administration, just like the entire Democrat Party," Boebert said, according to Right Wing Watch. "They want to tell you to listen to science and listen to data and facts, but they haven't done that for more than a year."








Lauren Boebert stated there hadn't been a single COVID-19 death in Texas since mask restrictions ended in March. Data shows thousands had, in fact, died.


3,600 Texans have died from COVID-19 since March 2, which was the day restrictions were lifted, said the Texas Department of State Health Services.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Lauren Boebert stated there hadn't been a single COVID-19 death in Texas since mask restrictions ended in March. Data shows thousands had, in fact, died.*
> Rep. Lauren Boebert of Colorado falsely claimed that Texas hasn't recorded a single COVID-19 death since it lifted mask restrictions two months ago.
> 
> Speaking to right-wing commentator Gina Loudon on "Dr.Gina Primetime" on Wednesday, Boebert ridiculed the House chamber's mask mandate and said she "enjoys" telling Speaker Nancy Pelosi to "kiss my mask."
> ...


she's an idiot.....sheesh


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> she's an idiot.....sheesh
> View attachment 4914059


No she is not an idiot. She knows there are people out there that are idiots and will believe her, and in the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2021)

printer said:


> No she is not an idiot. She knows there are people out there that are idiots and will believe her, and in the Tooth Fairy.


easter bunny too.......or a dead bird flying....


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2021)

*China's strict travel restrictions in Guangzhou show the country is taking extreme measures to control its COVID numbers and avoid the fate of other Asian nations*
China put in place a slate of strict measures to fight COVID in the southern port city of Guangzhou on Monday night in an attempt to suppress a potential fresh wave of cases and avoid the fate of other Asian countries struggling to curb the virus.

Strict travel restrictions came into effect at 10 p.m. local time on Monday, and mandate that the Guangzhou residents show proof of a negative COVID test within 72 hours before traveling out of the Guangdong province.

Guangzhou is a sprawling Chinese city located around 80 miles northwest of Hong Kong. It boasts a population of 15.3 million residents — nearly twice the size of New York City — and is situated within Guangdong, home to around 115 million people.

The new restrictions resulted in some 500 flights being canceled at Guangzhou and Shenzhen's airports, per the South China Morning Post.

The Chinese authorities attributed these new cases to the fast-spreading and deadly B1617 COVID variant first detected in India, reported the SCMP. The news outlet noted that mass testing is in progress across Guangdong province, with detailed COVID screening and swabbing procedures for Foshan and Shenzhen cities in particular.

Like Singapore and Taiwan, China's COVID response has been shaped by a COVID Zero approach, in which even one case is too many. But countries like the UK and the US have begun treating COVID as an endemic problem in which people are learning to live with the virus rather than waiting to eradicate it completely before resuming normal life. 

The SCMP reported on May 19 that the country is ramping up its vaccination rollout, with some 15 million COVID shots being administered daily. On May 24, the Chinese government also announced that it administered 546 million COVID vaccine doses, inoculating around 19.5% of its 1.39 billion-strong populace. 








China's strict travel restrictions in Guangzhou show the country is taking extreme measures to control its COVID numbers and avoid the fate of other Asian nations


Guangzhou's 15.3 million residents are restricted from traveling outside the province over fears of spreading the B1617 COVID variant that has ravaged India.




www.insider.com


----------



## MarsSP (Jun 1, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Next time you need help from a physician or nurse, do it yourself.


I use to go to a hospital, don't need cuz take care of my health not being a overweighted lazy person. Doctors exists far before than mayflower.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 1, 2021)

MarsSP said:


> I use to go to a hospital, don't need cuz take care of my health not being a overweighted lazy person. Doctors exists far before than mayflower.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2021)

This only happens if vaccines work and enough of the population are vaccinated. Soon the only ones dying will be the vulnerable and vaccine chickenshits and anti vaccers who swallowed bullshit.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Covid: Zero daily deaths announced in UK for first time - BBC News

*Covid: Zero daily deaths announced in UK for first time*

*The UK has announced zero daily Covid deaths within 28 days of a positive test for the first time since March 2020.*
The latest figures also reported another 3,165 new cases, compared with 3,383 on Monday and 2,493 one week ago.
It comes amid concern over a recent small rise in cases linked to the variant first identified in India.

Reports of daily deaths are often lower at weekends and at the start of the week.

This is because less counting takes place while statisticians are off - and adding in the bank holiday weekend will make this figure less certain still.

Any deaths that happen on Tuesday will be reported in days to come.

Health Secretary Matt Hancock said the whole country would be "so glad" to hear the news.

He added: "The vaccines are clearly working - protecting you, those around you and your loved ones.

"But despite this undoubtedly good news we know we haven't beaten this virus yet, and with cases continuing to rise please remember hands, face, space and let in fresh air when indoors, and of course, make sure when you can you get both jabs."
Meanwhile, Public Health England's medical director Dr Yvonne Doyle said the death figure was "encouraging", but echoed the health secretary's call for people to get a vaccine due to rising cases.

t is a blessed relief for the government to announce no deaths in their daily figures for the first time since the pandemic got going.
There are always ifs and buts.

Today's deaths tell us what was happening with infections a month ago and, right now, it looks like the virus is on the rise again from its current low base.

And the daily count isn't a perfect picture: some people who died over the bank holiday may have their passing reported on Wednesday.

In fact, according to the UK's current definition, deaths within four weeks of a positive test, there was a day with no reportable deaths last summer - on 30 July.

But the government did announce some deaths on that day as they were using a different definition at the time.

The pandemic is far from over, but this is a unique day in its history to date.

We can celebrate it and hope that we'll see more like it in the near future.



he UK's daily death rate, the number of people being admitted to hospital and those catching the virus have fallen from a peak reached in January.

This comes against the backdrop of the increasing numbers of people receiving the first or second dose of a vaccine.
More than a third of the adult population have now received both doses.

The latest figures show 25,734,719 people in the UK have had two jabs, while 39,477,158 - some 74.9% of the adult population - have received a first dose.

However, the success of the UK's vaccination programme does not mean that the battle with Covid is over, a scientist advising the government has said.


----------



## Dryxi (Jun 2, 2021)

In case anyone is concerned about whether covid was a leak vs natural, this episode on Twiv is very informative. They interview a researcher that does a very good job explaining the evidence for this being a naturally evolving virus, and discusses the evidence (or lack of) given for the other theory.

If you don't know a little about genetics, this is a very science filled podcast. Good stuff though, and a spoiler: it isn't a gain of function experiment..
Couple timestamps and papers discussed:
Actual podcast: 





the-proximal-origin-of-sars-cov-2 (8:56 min)

early-appearance-of-two-distinct-genomic-lineages-of-sars-cov-2-in-different-wuhan-wildlife-markets-suggests-sars-cov-2-has-a-natural-origin (38:18 min) (explains how 2 separate strains circulated various live markets at the same time, in the beginning.)

spike-protein-sequences-of-cambodian-thai-and-japanese-bat-sarbecoviruses-provide-insights-into-the-natural-evolution-of-the-receptor-binding-domain-and-s1-s2-cleavage-site (1:06:06 min) (explains the recent paper being promoted as proving it was man-made... rather explains why that paper is wrong)


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2021)

*'Helicopter never stopped coming'*
*Winkler-Morden COVID-19 ward doctor reflects on heavy weight of pandemic weekend*
Abbu leads the Boundary Trails Health Centre’s special care unit, which treats its COVID-19 patients.

The hospital, which sits between Winkler and Morden at the connection of Highways 3 and 14, has struggled under the weight of COVID-19’s impact on the Southern Health region in the third wave of the pandemic.

It’s had to close operating rooms to deploy more staff to treat COVID-19 patients, and has brought in backup oxygen to support its most severely ill.

Abbu said this past weekend was the busiest of the entire pandemic. He believes around 40 per cent of all patients transferred to Winnipeg and Brandon intensive care units from rural areas over the weekend came from the 94-bed hospital.

"The helicopter never stopped coming on Saturday night, into Sunday morning," he said in an interview. "At four in the morning, we needed another transfer — and they said, ‘Everyone’s tired, the earliest we can come is at seven (a.m.).’ So we had to do that one by ground transfer."

There were currently some 20 COVID-19 patients at Boundary Trails — none of which, Abbu said, had been vaccinated.

"There are the absolute deniers, where even if they’re dying from COVID, they’re saying, ‘No, this is not COVID, it’s something else,’ and the alternatives they propose would be influenza, another virus, cancer even," he said.

“They don’t want to hear that this is COVID, because in their minds, they’re convinced COVID is a hoax. It is something that the government is using to impose control over their lives." — Dr. Ganesan Abbu "They don’t want to hear that this is COVID, because in their minds, they’re convinced COVID is a hoax. It is something that the government is using to impose control over their lives. So it’s a clash of different worldviews in this area."

Some patients, Abbu said, acknowledge the reality of COVID-19 only when they themselves have become gravely ill. Boundary Trails staff tell of patients, just before they are intubated, asking loved ones to get vaccinated, he said.

"It’s sad that it takes that degree of illness to convince someone, perhaps, that vaccination is a good thing."

COVID-19 is a multi-faceted crisis to tackle by design, Schneider suggested: some God-fearing folks may choose to ignore its severity or refuse a vaccine in the name of accepting the divine’s omnipotence in deciding a person’s health, while those more prone to conspiracy may point to the ever-changing nature of scientific discovery (for example, the changing discourse around wearing face masks outdoors as a safety measure) as proof the virus is overblown or not real.

“I feel that we still need to show compassion, we need to build trust. I’ve lived in this community for over 20 years. These are good people.” — Dr. Ganesan Abbu "There has to be a set of conditions that would lend itself to conspiracy theories taking root and taking hold," Schneider said.

"So to people who already have a strong belief in science or a strong trust in government, this would act as a shield or deterrent to these conspiracy theories... But for those who don’t have that, who might believe in things that are already fantastical or don’t correspond with reality, coupled with a distrust in the government, this I think would provide fertile ground."








Jun 2021: Winkler-Morden COVID-19 ward doctor reflects on heavy weight of pandemic weekend


Over the weekend, Dr. Ganesan Abbu thinks he got, give or take, seven hours of sleep. Abbu leads the Boundary Trails Health Centre’s special care unit, which treats its COVID-19 patients. The ho...



www.winnipegfreepress.com


----------



## mooray (Jun 2, 2021)

> Some patients, Abbu said, acknowledge the reality of COVID-19 only when they themselves have become gravely ill. Boundary Trails staff tell of patients, just before they are intubated, asking loved ones to get vaccinated, he said.
> 
> "It’s sad that it takes that degree of illness to convince someone, perhaps, that vaccination is a good thing."


Poignant.


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> spike-protein-sequences-of-cambodian-thai-and-japanese-bat-sarbecoviruses-provide-insights-into-the-natural-evolution-of-the-receptor-binding-domain-and-s1-s2-cleavage-site (1:06:06 min) (explains the recent paper being promoted as proving it was man-made... rather explains why that paper is wrong)


"The RBD of the Cambodian bat coronavirus provides a divergent example of a sequence that binds ACE2. The binding specificity of Cambodian bat coronavirus RBD remains to be determined. In this regard, there is no evidence that the ACE2 binding solution that SARS-CoV-2 shares in part with Cambodian bat coronavirus as well as RaTG13 and GD pangolin coronavirus is specific for human ACE2. On the contrary, SARS-CoV-2 binds efficiently to ACE2 of several animal species (Wu F et al., 2020; Shang et al., 2020), thereby invalidating claims that the SARS-CoV-2 RBD was either selected or specifically optimized for human ACE2 binding (Zhan, Deverman, and Chan, 2020; Piplai et al., 2020). Further evidence that the SARS-CoV-2 RBD is not specifically adapted to human ACE2 is provided by repeated examples of human-to-animal transfers that require few, if any, RBD mutations (Garry, 2021). Moreover, the RBD is the site of several mutations in newly detected SARS-CoV-2 variants: this suggests that the human ACE2 binding is not optimal and is still subject to adaptive evolution as the virus spreads through the human population (Rambaut et al., 2020; Tegally et al., 2020; Faria et al., 2022). "

"The new sequences of sarbecoviruses from bats captured in Cambodia, Thailand and Japan fill important gaps in the evolutionary history of the sarbecoviruses. Recently, an additional sarbecovirus has been sampled from a Manis pentadactyla (Chinese pangolin) collected in 2017 in Yunnan province, China (GISAID ID EPI_ISL_610156) (Li et al., 2021). This new independently-derived sequence from a different pangolin species provides strong confirmation that the original pangolin coronavirus sequences were genuine and accurate despite some supposition to the contrary (Chan and Zhan, 2020). In addition, Wacharapluesadee and co-workers (2021) detected SARS-CoV-2 neutralizing antibodies in a pangolin at a wildlife checkpoint in Southern Thailand. Hence, pangolins appear to be naturally infected by viruses from at least two sarbecovirus lineages, although their role, if any, in the genesis of SARS-CoV-2 is uncertain. "

I will try and get a chance to listen to the other links later.


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2021)

Well I was feeling more upbeat for us until I visited this site again. At least we are learning more due to the virus.









Home - Thailand Medical News


Thailand Medical News




www.thailandmedical.news


----------



## Dryxi (Jun 2, 2021)

printer said:


> "The RBD of the Cambodian bat coronavirus provides a divergent example of a sequence that binds ACE2. The binding specificity of Cambodian bat coronavirus RBD remains to be determined. In this regard, there is no evidence that the ACE2 binding solution that SARS-CoV-2 shares in part with Cambodian bat coronavirus as well as RaTG13 and GD pangolin coronavirus is specific for human ACE2. On the contrary, SARS-CoV-2 binds efficiently to ACE2 of several animal species (Wu F et al., 2020; Shang et al., 2020), thereby invalidating claims that the SARS-CoV-2 RBD was either selected or specifically optimized for human ACE2 binding (Zhan, Deverman, and Chan, 2020; Piplai et al., 2020). Further evidence that the SARS-CoV-2 RBD is not specifically adapted to human ACE2 is provided by repeated examples of human-to-animal transfers that require few, if any, RBD mutations (Garry, 2021). Moreover, the RBD is the site of several mutations in newly detected SARS-CoV-2 variants: this suggests that the human ACE2 binding is not optimal and is still subject to adaptive evolution as the virus spreads through the human population (Rambaut et al., 2020; Tegally et al., 2020; Faria et al., 2022). "
> 
> "The new sequences of sarbecoviruses from bats captured in Cambodia, Thailand and Japan fill important gaps in the evolutionary history of the sarbecoviruses. Recently, an additional sarbecovirus has been sampled from a Manis pentadactyla (Chinese pangolin) collected in 2017 in Yunnan province, China (GISAID ID EPI_ISL_610156) (Li et al., 2021). This new independently-derived sequence from a different pangolin species provides strong confirmation that the original pangolin coronavirus sequences were genuine and accurate despite some supposition to the contrary (Chan and Zhan, 2020). In addition, Wacharapluesadee and co-workers (2021) detected SARS-CoV-2 neutralizing antibodies in a pangolin at a wildlife checkpoint in Southern Thailand. Hence, pangolins appear to be naturally infected by viruses from at least two sarbecovirus lineages, although their role, if any, in the genesis of SARS-CoV-2 is uncertain. "
> 
> I will try and get a chance to listen to the other links later.


Actual podcast link, didn't mean to forget that


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2021)

*Anheuser-Busch to launch its largest beer giveaway in history to support White House vaccination effort*
Once 70 percent of American adults receive their shots the company will give away free beer.
Anheuser-Busch is giving away beer to promote President Biden’s 70 percent of adults being partially vaccinated initiative by Independence Day.

Since late April, the rate of people getting fully vaccinated has been in decline, presenting a challenge to businesses who want to return to normalcy.

For Anheuser-Busch, however, the company does not want business as usual, it wants a better experience between its retailers and event partners and its consumers.

The company, in its own words, is “doubling down on its pledge to use its unique capabilities and deep connection to consumers to lead a strong and safe recovery by encouraging consumers to get vaccinated,” by giving away its products, which include Budweiser, Busch, Michelob, Bud Light, and Natural Light.

Once the White House 70 percent goal has been reached, users can sign up on MyCooler.com/Beer to redeem a beer from Anheuser-Busch.
“At Anheuser-Busch, we are committed to supporting the safe and strong recovery of our nation and being able to be together again at the places and with the people we have missed so much. This commitment includes encouraging Americans to get vaccinated, and we are excited to buy Americans 21+ a round of beer when we reach the White House goal,” CEO Michel Doukeris said. “We pride ourselves on stepping up both in times of need and in times of great celebration, and the past year has been no different. As we look ahead to brighter days with renewed optimism, we are proud to work alongside the White House to make a meaningful impact for our country, our communities and our consumers.”








Anheuser-Busch to launch its largest beer giveaway in history to support White House vaccination effort


The company will give away free beer once 70 percent of American adults receive their shots.




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2021)

MarsSP said:


> I use to go to a hospital, don't need cuz take care of my health not being a overweighted lazy person. Doctors exists far before than mayflower.


Treat yourself the next time you get sick.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 2, 2021)

People are starting to act like it's all over, I believe the worst is yet to come. The highly vaccinated countries may be safer for now but covid is going to ravage poor countries and spawn many variants that will elude the vaccine.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2021)

printer said:


> *'Helicopter never stopped coming'*
> *Winkler-Morden COVID-19 ward doctor reflects on heavy weight of pandemic weekend*
> Abbu leads the Boundary Trails Health Centre’s special care unit, which treats its COVID-19 patients.
> 
> ...


It's important to understand these people. But I don't see any attempt on their part to understand us.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> People are starting to act like it's all over, I believe the worst is yet to come.


We'll know here in a couple weeks. After all the big sporting events and vacations over Memorial Day Weekend, two weeks from now if cases start going back up we'll know that once again it was too soon.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 2, 2021)

Peru’s COVID death toll more than doubles


Peru is one of the worst hit countries in Latin America, with a crippling fresh wave of cases at the beginning of the year pushing doctors to breaking point and causing a critical shortage of inten…




www.pe.com


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's important to understand these people. But I don't see any attempt on their part to understand us.


*Hospitalized with COVID-19, once-hesitant Manitoba Mennonite woman urges others to get vaccines*
*Social Sharing*
Katharina Giesbrecht didn't plan to get vaccinated. It took a terrifying brush with COVID-19 to convince the once-hesitant Mennonite woman to change her mind and book her jab.

"I was very against the vaccine for the longest time," she said. "I said, 'You know what, let's just let God deal with it.… He knows what the next step is, whether we die or we don't.'"

Giesbrecht is sharing her story in hopes of persuading vaccine-hesitant members of her faith community to reconsider — something that could be a challenge, given pockets of southern Manitoba, home to many Mennonites, have the lowest vaccination rates in the province.

As Giesbrecht grew ill in mid-May, for the first few days, she considered waiting it out alone at home. She didn't initially believe she had COVID-19, in part because she says she adhered to masking and public health guidelines.

Then, her condition deteriorated. She got tested in her home community of Altona, and her results came back positive a few days later.
Giesbrecht, 33, was hospitalized at Boundary Trails Health Centre, between Winkler and Morden, just over 100 kilometres southwest of Winnipeg.

She developed pneumonia and could barely breathe. "I was freaking out and panicking," Giesbrecht said. "Prayer has always been very powerful and that's what helped me get through my stay at the hospital due to COVID." Giesbrecht spent four days alone on oxygen before being discharged.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/southern-manitoba-winkler-covid-vaccine-hesitancy-1.6049024



I would like to have God deal with my taxes also.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2021)

printer said:


> *Hospitalized with COVID-19, once-hesitant Manitoba Mennonite woman urges others to get vaccines*
> *Social Sharing*
> Katharina Giesbrecht didn't plan to get vaccinated. It took a terrifying brush with COVID-19 to convince the once-hesitant Mennonite woman to change her mind and book her jab.
> 
> ...


"I got sick from Covid" isn't much of an attempt at building bridges. Maybe it will convince some of her fellow holy rollers to take the vaccine, so I guess it's not all bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's important to understand these people. But I don't see any attempt on their part to understand us.


I used to live out that way and I understand them just fine, they are religious lunatics (basically Baptists), largely ignorant of science (evolution) and somebody shit in their ear and it sank into their brain. They are Mennonites and so is the conservative premier of the province, who sucked their asses and because he did, he is partly responsible for their deaths. Enforcing public health laws would have saved many lives, most of these asshole don't believe in covid, much less masks and vaccines.

The ideal of freedom is nice, but some people need to be held down kicking and screaming for the jab, they don't have the mental/emotional capacity to call their own shots. As a citizen of Canada, I'm paying for their health care costs and one of the reasons we have seat belt and helmet laws is to reduce those costs. Yep I'm for mandatory vaccinations alright, just as soon as they come out of emergency use, if they could keep covid to themselves I'd say let Darwin deal with them, but they kill other people and cost me money.


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I used to live out that way and I understand them just fine, they are religious lunatics (basically Baptists), largely ignorant of science (evolution) and somebody shit in their ear and it sank into their brain. They are Mennonites and so is the conservative premier of the province, who sucked their asses and because he did, he is partly responsible for their deaths. Enforcing public health laws would have saved many lives, most of these asshole don't believe in covid, much less masks and vaccines.
> 
> The ideal of freedom is nice, but some people need to be held down kicking and screaming for the jab, they don't have the mental/emotional capacity to call their own shots. As a citizen of Canada, I'm paying for their health care costs and one of the reasons we have seat belt and helmet laws is to reduce those costs. Yep I'm for mandatory vaccinations alright, just as soon as they come out of emergency use, if they could keep covid to themselves I'd say let Darwin deal with them, but they kill other people and cost me money.


They are half the ICU cases we have. Our ICU capacity is all used up and we are over 50% of our capacity with them being treated in other provinces. The reason we have the restrictions we have is partly due to our hospitals are swamped. The rest of us are paying for their actions. Never thought them as baptists but it is not a bad comparison. They may learn though. When SARS hit the Native community also was not trusting of the government and medical community and they paid a heavy price in terms of deaths and people getting ill. This time around the vaccination effort was taken seriously with them and they have greater than 80% vaccination rate.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2021)

they just announced we're sending Canada more vaccine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> they just announced we're sending Canada more vaccine.


Just let us fill our back orders! We already paid for them, we ordered 800 million doses of the top vaccine candidates and will be passing along well over a half billion doses ourselves, when our orders come through. We are also getting back into the vaccine manufacturing business and won't be caught short again.

Most Canadians are gonna have a "single shot" summer, we now have 58% vaccinated with a single dose.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Canada now among top countries for 1st doses of COVID-19 vaccines. So how high can we go? | CBC News 

*Canada now among top countries for 1st doses of COVID-19 vaccines. So how high can we go?*

*58 per cent of Canadians have been vaccinated with at least one dose, but next steps could get harder*

After lagging behind other countries in the early months of vaccination, Canada is now among the leaders when it comes to the percentage of the population vaccinated against COVID-19 with at least one dose.

So far, Canada has vaccinated 58 per cent of the total population with at least one dose, putting the country just behind Israel, which has plateaued at around 63 per cent of its population, and roughly neck-and-neck with the U.K.

That means Canada is among the highest ranks of other large countries, and not far behind the global front-runner for first dose — an island nation in the Indian Ocean.

Seychelles has already hit more than 70 per cent of the country being vaccinated — though it's worth noting that country only has a population of around 97,000. It primarily used the Sinopharm vaccine developed in China, which hasn't been approved for use in Canada.

The United States, which is also aiming for a 70 per cent vaccine coverage by July 4, is now seeing an increase in people willing to take the vaccine after several months of stagnant vaccination rates. This comes after states and communities put in place financial incentives or other types of rewards to encourage people to get the jab.

Still, the U.S. has only hit roughly half of the population being vaccinated with at least one dose so far, though the country does have a much higher rate of fully-vaccinated residents.

On this side of the border, some experts are now optimistic that we're headed for the benchmarks set by chief public health officer Dr. Theresa Tam for safely reopening before summer.

"If supply and vaccine hesitancy levels allow, we should be sitting at maybe 75 per cent with the first shot, and 20 per cent with the second shot, by end of June," said Dr. Dominik Mertz, an infectious diseases physician and McMaster University associate professor of medicine.

But there's a caution: while vaccine demand has been high, the next portion of the population could be harder to reach.

*How high can we go?*
According to federal officials, high vaccination rates and low infection rates are crucial for easing public health measures safely. 

With vaccines approved in Canada for anyone aged 12 and up, the latest federal goal is having at least 66 per cent of the total population vaccinated with first doses — or 75 per cent of those eligible for shots.

That high target hasn't stopped multiple provinces from already rolling out reopening plans while more and more Canadians are getting their shots, and several experts say Canada could aim even higher.

Mertz said that when he first heard about the 75 per cent threshold, he was concerned about how long it would take and wondered if it was an unrealistic goal. 

But the swift uptake in vaccination across the country over the past month made him change his mind, he said, pointing out that *close to one per cent of the Canadian population was now getting vaccinated each day.*

The oldest adults, who had first access, also show the highest uptake. On the West Coast in B.C., more than 90 per cent of those aged 85 and up have had at least one shot. On the East Coast in Nova Scotia, that high percentage has been reached for those aged 65 and up.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2021)

9-year-old lion dies after testing positive for COVID-19 at a zoo in southern India - Reuters


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis is on a collision course with one of the state's biggest industries over a law he signed banning businesses from asking customers whether they've been vaccinated against Covid-19.


As far as I know, this law would not apply to cruise vessels as most of them if not all are flagged under other nations. Therefore are not subject to DeSantis' legislation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> As far as I know, this law would not apply to cruise vessels as most of them if not all are flagged under other nations. Therefore are not subject to DeSantis' legislation.


Trains, planes, buses and boats are under federal jurisdiction anyway, anything that crosses state lines is federally regulated. The lawyers will sort it out, but the POV documentation in Florida is shit and they might require finger prick quick blood tests as proof of vaccination, if the documentation is not up to snuff. The last thing they want is to cut a cruise short because some asshole had fake vaccine documents and came down with covid on a cruise. Covid on board is bad for business and if they have to, they would move out of Florida, many want their business, so I imaging offers are pouring in.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

Fauci’s emails don’t prove a Wuhan conspiracy, but raise further questions


Why were U.S. scientists so quick to dismiss the possibility of bioengineering as the potential origin of the Covid-19 virus?




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2021)

China's COVID-19 vaccines don't appear to be effective at preventing outbreaks in the real world (yahoo.com) 

*China's COVID-19 vaccines don't appear to be effective at preventing outbreaks in the real world*

The World Health Organization recently granted emergency use approval to China's Sinopharm and Sinovac COVID-19 vaccines, but the countries that have put the Chinese-made vaccines in the arms of their residents are reporting mixed results, at best.

"In the Seychelles, Chile, and Uruguay, all of whom have used Sinopharm or ... Sinovac in their mass vaccination efforts, cases have surged even as doses were given out," _The Washington Post_ reports. And in Bahrain, one of the first countries to embrace the Sinopharm shot, _The Wall Street Journal_ adds, "daily COVID-19 deaths have leapt to 12 per million people in recent weeks — an outbreak nearly five times more lethal than India's — prompting the island nation's government to shut down shopping malls and restaurants in an effort to limit the spread."

Dr. Waleed Khalifa al Manea, Bahrain's undersecretary of health, told the _Journal_ that the recent upsurge in cases "came mainly from family gatherings — we had Ramadan, which is a very social event in Bahrain," but he also said the country is urging older people and those with chronic illness to get a six-month booster shot with the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine. Bahrain and the neighboring United Arab Emirates started offering booster shots in late May "after studies showed that some of those vaccinated had not developed sufficient antibodies," the _Post_ reports.

"In Dubai, the most populous of the seven members of the UAE, the emirate's health authorities have also quietly begun revaccinating with Pfizer-BioNTech those residents who had been fully inoculated with Sinopharm," the _Journal_ reports.

"Despite the concern about Sinopharm's effectiveness, experts say the vaccine still works as intended in most cases and that it could play a significant role in shortages of vaccine doses around the world," the _Post_ reports. The WHO says it has a low level of confidence in the vaccine's effectiveness in older people, due to a lack of data.

A peer-reviewed study published May 26 found the Sinopharm vaccine was 78 percent effective against symptomatic illness, but the trial participants were mostly healthy young men, the _Journal_ reports. "In a separate, unpublished, real-world study of Sinopharm in Serbia, 29 percent of 150 participants were found to have zero antibodies against the virus three months after they received the first of two shots of the vaccine. The average age of the people who participated in the Serbian study was higher than 65."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)

*Sweden makes COVID vaccines in powder form*





Swedish scientists are making COVID-19 vaccines in powder form in an effort to overcome delivery and storage problems. They have developed an air-drying process that is far cheaper and easier than freeze-drying. It is hoped the process will help developing countries to produce their own vaccine stocks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)

Here in NS they are now providing vaccine breakthrough data, this is demonstrating how effective the (mostly Pfizer) vaccines are in the real world. It also demonstrates the continued need for masks until most people are fully vaccinated. Over 90% of adults over 65 in NS have had one dose of vaccine.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
N.S. data on 'breakthrough cases' proves COVID-19 vaccines are working, expert says | CBC News

*N.S. data on 'breakthrough cases' proves COVID-19 vaccines are working, expert says*

*People with 2 vaccine doses made up less than 1% of new cases during spring surge*

Initial data on "breakthrough cases" proves that COVID-19 vaccines are working in Nova Scotia, according to a researcher at Dalhousie University.

People are considered a breakthrough case when they become infected with the virus more than 14 days after receiving one or two doses of the vaccine.

On Friday, Nova Scotia announced it will start reporting those case numbers each week.

Information provided on Friday shows that people who received one vaccine dose made up less than five per cent of the overall cases during Nova Scotia's third wave. 

People who had received both doses made up less than one per cent. 

"We're looking at real-time vaccine effectiveness," said Noni MacDonald, a professor of pediatric infectious diseases, who specializes in vaccine research.

"Overall, I was very impressed by what the numbers already showed us. These vaccines are really working."

Dr. Robert Strang, the province's chief medical officer of health, explained the breakthrough case data at the COVID-19 briefing on Friday.

Between March 15 and June 1, there have been 3,902 COVID-19 cases. Of those:

3,691 (94.6 per cent) were unvaccinated.
187 (4.8 per cent) were partially vaccinated.
24 (0.6 per cent) were fully vaccinated.
Of the 242 individuals who were hospitalized:

214 (88.4 per cent) were unvaccinated.
26 (10.7 per cent) were partially vaccinated.
Two (0.8 per cent) were fully vaccinated.
Of the 19 individuals who died:

16 (84.2 per cent) were unvaccinated.
Two (10.5 per cent) were partially vaccinated.
One (5.3 per cent) was fully vaccinated.
Strang reminded Nova Scotians that breakthrough cases will happen because no vaccine is 100 per cent effective.

"The vast majority of people get good protection from the vaccine. But there are some who don't get as good protection, especially older people and people with underlying immune conditions," he said at the briefing.

"That's one of the key reasons why we have to have high levels of uptake in the overall population, to protect those around us who may not individually respond as well to the vaccine."

MacDonald said people are eager to understand the effectiveness of the vaccines, and it's important to inform the public about the breakthrough cases.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2021)

U.S. surpasses 300 million COVID vaccine shots administered - Axios 

*More than 300 million COVID vaccine shots administered in U.S.*

More than 300 million COVID-19 vaccines doses have now been administered in the U.S., the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention confirmed Sunday.

*Why it matters: *The latest CDC figures show that 41.9% of the U.S. population has been fully vaccinated against the coronavirus and 51.5% has received at least one dose.

The vaccination milestone comes as the U.S. has seen new infections fall to the lowest level since March 2020, when the pandemic began.
*By the numbers: *As of Sunday, 301,638,578 COVID-19 doses have been administered across the U.S., according to the CDC.

The seven-day average of new daily infections reported has dropped from 65,053 on April 1 to 12,780 as of June 5, per the CDC reported.
The seven-day average of new deaths from the coronavirus confirmed in a single day has fallen from 681 to 367 during the same period.
*Yes, but: *The vaccination rate has slowed down to just over 1 million COVID-19 doses per day after a high of 3.3 million a day in April, according to CDC statistics.

That's despite anyone over the age of 12 being eligible for a dose since last month.
*What to watch: *NIAID director Anthony Fauci warned Friday that vaccine complacency could lead to another surge, "particularly with variants floating around," and "that could set us back to the time when we had to shut down things, CNN reports.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 7, 2021)

They are predicting a wave in the southern states because Qtards won't get vaccinated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They are predicting a wave in the southern states because Qtards won't get vaccinated.


Having red state waves of infection will lead to a surge in vaccinations, as the local news and overwhelmed hospitals frighten many into getting the jab. Of course the feds will surge antibodies, personnel and equipment into those states, but if they won't impose mask mandates and lockdowns to protect themselves, the demand will be endless. Perhaps lockdowns and mask requirements should be a requirement for receiving extra federal help with personnel and supplies, in states with low vaccination rates. Mask mandates and lockdowns will be very unpopular in those states when the rest of the country is running round having fun this summer.


----------



## printer (Jun 7, 2021)

*Chinese province locks down areas to stop spread of Indian variant of COVID-19*
Officials in Guangdong have identified the highly transmissible Delta COVID-19 variant, which was first detected in India, as the main force behind the flare up since the end of May, according to CNBC.

Guangzhou, which has a population upward of 15 million people, has reported 96 of the more than 100 recent cases in Guangdong, CNBC reported.

Liwan, a city where the first case of the Delta variant was reported in the province in May, has imposed stringent lockdowns on certain streets, according to CNBC. In some areas, people are not allowed to enter or exit certain zones, and in others, residents are not permitted to leave their buildings.

According to CNBC, 24-hour checkpoints have been established to observe movement in and out of the zones.

Restaurants and entertainment venues have reportedly been forced to close amid the spike, and tight travel restrictions are in place.

In areas of the province where the flare up is of lesser concern, however, some restaurants and bars are offering takeout menus.

Hundreds of domestic flights from Guangzhou’s Baiyun International Airport have also been canceled, CNBC reported.
The province reportedly completed 16 million tests between May 26 and midnight on June 5.








Chinese province locks down areas to stop spread of Indian variant of COVID-19


The Chinese province of Guangdong is locking down and carrying out mass testing as officials work to tame a spike in coronavirus cases in the city of Guangzhou.Officials in Guangdong have identifie…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 7, 2021)

Early in the pandemic I posted about Chinese scientists being banned from a Canadian level 4 lab they had been working in, no explanation was given for the ban. Turns out these scientists were affiliated with the Wuhan lab, I don't believe in coincidence.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 8, 2021)

HIV patient had COVID for over 7 months, infection mutated over 30 times


Of the mutations found in the patient, both the UK and South African variants were noted to be present at one point or another throughout the length of the woman's infection.




www.jpost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> HIV patient had COVID for over 7 months, infection mutated over 30 times
> 
> 
> Of the mutations found in the patient, both the UK and South African variants were noted to be present at one point or another throughout the length of the woman's infection.
> ...


This was noticed and conjectured months ago, that some covid long haulers who don't clear the infection from their systems become ‎variant factories. I guess more and better antiviral medications and antibody therapies will be needed for some people, as well as better next generation and booster vaccines for everybody. The Indian delta variant appears to be particularly nasty and given the partial immunity, even a full vaccine gives, it should lead to many mild and asymptomatic cases among the fully vaccinated. The unvaccinated will be road kill, as this thing is very contagious, even in summer and it seems to make people sicker.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 8, 2021)

The variant from India is going to kill a lot of people and will be on the rise here soon too.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The variant from India is going to kill a lot of people and will be on the rise here soon too.




So bend over and spread 'em, Peej.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 8, 2021)

Gangrene, Hearing Loss Show Delta Variant May Be More Severe


The coronavirus variant driving India’s devastating Covid-19 second wave is the most infectious to emerge so far. Doctors now want to know if it’s also more severe.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Early in the pandemic I posted about Chinese scientists being banned from a Canadian level 4 lab they had been working in, no explanation was given for the ban. Turns out these scientists were affiliated with the Wuhan lab, I don't believe in coincidence.


No coincidence. Both are Level 4 labs.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 9, 2021)

It is funny how little people talk about the Russian lab that was in the news around the same time.

No way it could be a misdirection from Putin spreading this virus in China to cover their mess?

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-49727101


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2021)

J&J vaccine is relatively easy to produce in quantity and America has millions of doses about to expire, America's and Canadians are opting for mRNA vaccines. However many places would be eager to get them and more besides, I also believe it is also a non profit effort, similar to the Oxford AZ vaccine, that also uses an adenovirus vector.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 Vaccine Induces Strong T-Cell Response To Variants : Shots - Health News : NPR 

*New Evidence Suggests COVID-19 Vaccines Remain Effective Against Variants*
The emergence of new and more infectious variants of the coronavirus has raised a troubling question: Will the current crop of COVID-19 vaccine prevent these variants from causing disease?

A study out Wednesday in the journal _Nature_ suggests the answer is yes.

The research was fairly straightforward. Scientists took blood from volunteers who had received the Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccine and looked at the levels of neutralizing antibodies, the kind that prevent a virus from entering cells.

"What we showed is that the neutralizing antibodies are reduced about fivefold to the B.1.351 variant," says Dan Barouch, director of the Center for Virology and Vaccine Research at Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center in Boston. Under the new nomenclature proposed by the World Health Organization, B.1.351 is now called Beta. It first appeared in South Africa.

"That's very similar to what other investigators have shown with other vaccines," he says. "But what we also showed is that there's many other types of immune responses other than neutralizing antibodies, including binding antibodies, FC functional antibodies and T-cell responses."


And it's that last immune response, the T-cell response, that Barouch says is critically important. Because T cells, particularly CD8 T cells, play a crucial role in preventing illness.

"Those are the killer T cells," Barouch says. "Those are the types of T cells that can basically seek out and destroy cells that are infected and help clear infection directly."

They don't prevent infection; they help keep an infection from spreading.
"The T-cell responses actually are not reduced — at all — to the variants," Barouch says. It's not just the Beta variant, but also the Alpha and Gamma variants.

That may help explain why the Johnson & Johnson vaccine prevented serious disease when tested in volunteers South Africa, where worrisome variants are circulating.

"The data is very solid," says Alessandro Sette, an immunologist at the La Jolla Institute for Immunology. "Dan Barouch's data really show very nicely that there is no appreciable decrease in [CD8 T-cell] reactivity."

Sette's lab has had similar results with the Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna COVID-19 vaccines. So has Marcela Maus at Massachusetts General Hospital. Although it will take studies in people to be certain the vaccines will work against variants, "Anything that generates a T-cell immune response to the SARS-CoV-2, I would say has promise as being potentially protective," Maus says.

What's not clear yet is how long the T-cell response will last, but several labs are working to answer that question.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 10, 2021)

Say no to crack …


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402646586379878409


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 11, 2021)

The India variant is 60% more transmissible than the UK variant, the Uk variant is 80% more transmissible than the original virus.
The india variant accounts for 90% of new infections in the UK.
The number of new cases in the UK has almost quadrupled in the last week.
The UK and USA have about the same percentage of fully vaccinated people.
Here we go again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The India variant is 60% more transmissible than the UK variant, the Uk variant is 80% more transmissible than the original virus.
> The india variant accounts for 90% of new infections in the UK.
> The number of new cases in the UK has almost quadrupled in the last week.
> The UK and USA have about the same percentage of fully vaccinated people.
> Here we go again.


Here is NS 90% of people over 65 have got a single dose (mostly Pfizer), but only 7% of people in Canada have had the second round. We should have everybody who wants a vaccine including kids vaccinated by fall.

If you have a full Pfizer in ya you should be ok, the hospital data shows younger unvaccinated people and a few breakthrough cases among the fully and partially vaccinated. The number of people over 60 being hospitalized for covid has dropped like a stone among the vaccinated.

There might be other unpleasant things associated with the delta variant than a higher R0 for contagion, this one has other unpleasant side effects, infects younger people and depletes the immune system. The current vaccines are not as effective against it either:

Delta Variant and COVID-19 Vaccines: What to Know (webmd.com) 

*Delta Variant and COVID-19 Vaccines: What to Know*

Study finds two doses needed to block *Delta *variant.
*6,000 *die from COVID-19 in single day in India.
Delta now *dominant *strain in U.K. 
June 10, 2021 -- As the highly transmissible Delta coronavirus variant continues to devastate India and spread to other nations, health experts are reiterating the importance of getting the COVID-19 vaccine – both doses of the shot, that is.

A study conducted in the United Kingdom that was cited by the Biden administration finds that one dose of the Pfizer vaccine provided about 33% protection against the Delta variant, which is officially designated B.1.617.2.

Two doses of the Pfizer vaccine, meanwhile, provided about 88% protection. The study is a pre-print and has not yet been peer reviewed. (Click here to learn more about coronavirus variants.)

“If you've gotten your first dose, make sure to get that second dose,” Anthony Fauci, MD, White House medical advisor, said Tuesday, noting that the Delta variant accounts for about 6% of new U.S. cases. That number could be higher, however, as the U.S. system for tracking coronavirus variants is lacking. “For those who have not been vaccinated, please get vaccinated.”

In Northern Ireland, the gap between the first and second doses of the AstraZeneca and Pfizer vaccines is being cut to 8 weeks from 10-12 weeks to offer more protection against the Delta variant, the BBC reported.

"It seems this variant can get past our first dose of vaccine," says Queen's University Belfast virologist Connor Bamford, according to the BBC. "So, we need to make sure as many people as possible get their two doses and even think about decreasing the length between dose one and two because that's going to be critical going forward."

The studies have not included the two-shot Moderna vaccine or the one-dose Johnson & Johnson vaccine. Fauci, however, told _The Washington Post_ he believes the Moderna’s vaccine would be as effective as the Pfizer shot.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 11, 2021)

Missouri cases on a steep rise, steepest in the country, India variant confirmed, at least the tRUmptards won't have to worry about being magnetized by the vaccine.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 11, 2021)

For fuck sakes. Why do I even open this thread?


----------



## printer (Jun 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> For fuck sakes. Why do I even open this thread?


You hate missing good news?

I got my second shot today. We really need a happy feet smiley.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

Is COVID-19 more common in pets than we previously thought?


A small study that tested the pets of people with COVID-19 suggests that 31% of dogs and 40% of cats contracted the new coronavirus.




www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Moflow (Jun 12, 2021)

Magnet Man


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

Network medicine links SARS-CoV-2/COVID-19 infection to brain microvascular injury and neuroinflammation in dementia-like cognitive impairment - Alzheimer's Research & Therapy


Background Dementia-like cognitive impairment is an increasingly reported complication of SARS-CoV-2 infection. However, the underlying mechanisms responsible for this complication remain unclear. A better understanding of causative processes by which COVID-19 may lead to cognitive impairment is...




alzres.biomedcentral.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 12, 2021)

Oh that's just wonderful. We've heard anecdotal reports that some people develop memory problems after being sick with Covid. Science is just now catching up and confirming a nasty side effect from inflammation caused by the disease, not just the virus. 

_20% of recovered patients reported ongoing memory impairment [3]. Evidence now supports similar complications after COVID-19, which due to the global pandemic, is poised to potentially lead to a surge in cases of Alzheimer’s-like dementia or other forms of neurocognitive impairment in the near future_

Apparently, people like PJ, who are already at high risk of Alzheimer's are even more likely to lose cognitive ability.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

I personally know 3 people that had covid and now have neurological problems.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

__





The “Lab-leak” inquiry at the State Department:


An Open Letter by former Assistant Secretary Christopher Ford




christopherashleyford.medium.com


----------



## printer (Jun 12, 2021)

*People’s Party leader Maxime Bernier charged after anti-rules rallies in Manitoba*
The leader of the far-right party only made it to his second of 10 scheduled events on his so called Mad Max Manitoba Tour through a number of southern Manitoba communities on Friday before being arrested outside of St Pierre around 2:30 on Friday afternoon by St Pierre RCMP.

A former federal Conservative who served as a cabinet minister in Stephen Harper’s government, Bernier’s tour was to have included a stop at The Forks in Winnipeg on Saturday afternoon, as well as one in Winkler on Friday evening, as he was hoping to spread an anti COVID-19 health order message to his followers.

“It is the duty of the RCMP to enforce the laws of Manitoba, and those include public health orders,” RCMP spokesperson Tara Seel said in an email to the Winnipeg Sun. “Mr. Bernier knew of the health orders and has already received a ticket. The continuation of the offence of violating the current public health orders in Manitoba has resulted in his arrest. St. Pierre-Jolys RCMP arrested Mr. Bernier just outside of St. Pierre. He is charged under the Public Health Act with Contravening a Provision of the Act for assembling in a gathering at an outdoor public place and for failing to self-isolate in accordance with the Order upon arrival in Manitoba.

Bernier had already received a ticket for violating health orders, when he appeared at his first event in Niverville on Friday.

One local leader who will not be disappointed in the news of the arrest is Mayor Martin Harder of Winkler, where Bernier was scheduled to appear on Friday evening at an event billed as the Winkler Freedom Driving Rally.

“You can’t just have people saying ‘my freedom and the constitution are being violated, so we’re just going to violate every health order there is,’” he said. The Mayor also admitted he has received many messages online from Manitobans pushing lies about COVID-19 and the vaccines.








People’s Party leader Maxime Bernier charged after anti-rules rallies in Manitoba


People’s Party of Canada leader Maxime Bernier was arrested just outside St Pierre on Friday for violating public health orders.




www.thestar.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

Worrying news from China. Doctors in the country say patients with the Delta variant are becoming sicker and their conditions are worsening more quickly than they did with the initial version.


----------



## printer (Jun 12, 2021)

*Ten people connected to Delta variant outbreak at Calgary hospital were fully immunized*
Most people who tested positive at a Calgary hospital for the more contagious COVID-19 variant first reported in India had mild symptoms, except one person who was admitted into intensive care.

Several people connected to the Delta variant outbreak at Foothills Medical Centre were also fully immunized before testing positive, health officials confirmed earlier in the week.

Sixteen patients on two units of the hospital tested positive for the variant, as well as six health-care workers.

“It's important to remember that even after immunization, it's still possible to contract COVID-19,” Kerry Williamson, spokesman for Alberta Health Services, said in an email Friday.

“However, if immunized with either one or two doses, people are less likely to experience severe illness or require hospitalization.”

Williamson could not say if the person who needed treatment in ICU was vaccinated.

He said of those infected with the variant, six patients and five health-care workers were fully immunized with two doses of vaccine. Seven patients and one health-care worker had one dose.

“(The vaccines) are about 33 per cent effective against the Delta variant after the first dose and rise to more than 80 per cent after the second dose,” Williamson said. “Which is why it's so important to get immunized, with both first and second doses.” 








Ten people connected to Delta variant outbreak at Calgary hospital were fully immunized


Most people who tested positive at a Calgary hospital for the more contagious COVID-19 variant first reported in India had mild symptoms, except one person who was admitted into intensive care.




www.cp24.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

Things a heating up in South Africa again, India variant confirmed a month ago.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

Steep rise of India variant cases in Russia, new wave coming.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

Russia has less than 10% of population vaccinated, the people don't trust Putin.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

India variant in Fiji.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Russia has less than 10% of population vaccinated, the people don't trust Putin.


I don't get my second Pfizer jab until august 5th, I'm hoping they can move the date up a bit, cause the Delta variant might land on my doorstep before then!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

July will be a deadly month for the world.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> India variant in Fiji.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922011


Warm weather and outside makes no difference at all to this one, it will be worse here in the fall and winter, much more contagious than the rest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> July will be a deadly month for the world.


Unvaccinated people gathering in groups with no masks and lots of vaccinated people with mild or asymptomatic cases, recipe for disaster.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> July will be a deadly month for the world.


I dunno when mRNA vaccines will come out of emergency use statues, but when they do, I expect the vaccinated numbers will go up dramatically. Employers and healthcare insurance companies will require it, so will schools and universities. If say 1% (like in the hospital) refuse to comply that's 99% who do, if their employer requires it, I imagine it would be the same for schools. Hopefully the statues of these vaccines will change this summer by say August. If a delta variant wave starts decimating the unvaccinated, it might also drive up vaccination rates as hospitals fill. In most places 80to 90% of people over 60 have been vaccinated, here 90% of 65 and older have had one shot.


----------



## printer (Jun 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Russia has less than 10% of population vaccinated, the people don't trust Putin.


Just laughing at the people not trusting Putin.


As far as people can stay more outdoor or keep windows open to let in fresh air it will help. Confined air is a major problem. Air exchanges in buildings were designed for lowest cost with (what was thought then) adequate ventilation. Wonder if that will change in the future?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2021)

printer said:


> Just laughing at the people not trusting Putin.
> 
> 
> As far as people can stay more outdoor or keep windows open to let in fresh air it will help. Confined air is a major problem. Air exchanges in buildings were designed for lowest cost with (what was thought then) adequate ventilation. Wonder if that will change in the future?


The delta variant likes fresh air and bright sunshine, spreads fast through warm tropical countries, summer won't help and winter should be even worse.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

printer said:


> Just laughing at the people not trusting Putin.
> 
> 
> As far as people can stay more outdoor or keep windows open to let in fresh air it will help. Confined air is a major problem. Air exchanges in buildings were designed for lowest cost with (what was thought then) adequate ventilation. Wonder if that will change in the future?



Russians don't like open windows, apparently they are clumsy and fall out of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Russians don't like open windows, apparently they are clumsy and fall out of them.


I think Joe might have to surge vaccines, equipment and personnel into some red states with low vaccination rates. This delta variant, crowds, no restrictions and no masks is gonna add up to trouble in some regions with low vaccination rates. Vaccinated people can get mild or asymptomatic cases of it and kids can spread it too, the unvaccinated are gonna be fucked.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2021)

Coronavirus: Moscow orders new restrictions as COVID-19 infections soar | CTV News 

*Moscow orders new restrictions as COVID-19 infections soar*
MOSCOW -- Moscow's mayor on Saturday ordered a week off for some workplaces and imposed restrictions on many businesses to fight coronavirus infections that have more than doubled in the past week.

The national coronavirus task force reported 6,701 new confirmed cases in Moscow, compared with 2,936 on June 6.

Nationally, the daily tally has spiked by nearly half over the past week, to 13,510.

After several weeks of lockdown as the pandemic spread in the spring of 2020, the Russian capital eased restrictions and did not reimpose any during subsequent case increases.

But because of the recent sharp rise, "it is impossible not to react to such a situation," Moscow Mayor Sergei Sobyanin said.

He ordered enterprises that do not normally work on weekends to remain closed for the next week while continuing to pay employees.

Food courts and children's play areas in shopping centers also are to close for a week beginning Sunday, and restaurants and bars must limit their service to takeout from 11 p.m. to 6 a.m.

Earlier in the week, city authorities said enforcement of mask- and glove-wearing requirements on mass transit, in stores and in other public places would be strengthened and that violators could face fines of up to 5,000 rubles (US$70).

Although Russia was the first country to deploy a coronavirus vaccine, its use has been relatively low; many Russians are reluctant to get vaccinated.

President Vladimir Putin on Saturday said 18 million Russians have received the vaccine -- about 12 per cent of the population.

For the entire pandemic period, the task force has reported nearly 5.2 million infections in the country of about 146 million people, and 126,000 deaths. However, a report from Russian state statistics agency Rosstat on Friday found more than 144,000 virus-related deaths last year alone.

The statistics agency, unlike the task force, counts fatalities in which coronavirus infection was present or suspected but is not the main cause of death.

The agency's report found about 340,000 more people died in 2020 than in 2019; it did not give details of the causes of the higher year-on-year death toll.

The higher death toll and a lower number of births combined to make an overall population decline of 702,000, about twice the decline in 2019, Rosstat said.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

Read that in some part of Russia, ambulances were lined up with a 3 hour wait to offload covid patients.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 12, 2021)

Its unreal what some people believe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Read that in some part of Russia, ambulances were lined up with a 3 hour wait to offload covid patients.


I don't think they can produce any volume of their sputnik V vaccine domestically, they were looking to contract that out and license others like India.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Its unreal what some people believe.


Says the Qtard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Says the Qtard.


Well, Vlad will be paying out a lot fewer old age pensions next year, so there's that I suppose...


----------



## printer (Jun 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The delta variant likes fresh air and bright sunshine, spreads fast through warm tropical countries, summer won't help and winter should be even worse.


How does it like fresh air and sunshine?


----------



## printer (Jun 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Read that in some part of Russia, ambulances were lined up with a 3 hour wait to offload covid patients.











https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/covid-19-russia-spike-cases-1.5533647



Doesn't like the picture.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

Some areas in Russia are running low on oxygen.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Says the Qtard.


Whats a qtard?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Whats a qtard?


Are you near a mirror?


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Are you near a mirror?


Do you always answer questions with questions?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2021)

printer said:


> How does it like fresh air and sunshine?


It seems to have no trouble spreading in warm climates and summer should offer little relief from it, winter should be hard on the unvaccinated with the delta variant.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2021)

Pharmacist who intentionally destroyed COVID vaccine doses gets 3 years in prison – DeadState 

*Pharmacist who intentionally destroyed COVID vaccine doses gets 3 years in prison*



This Tuesday, a federal judge handed down a sentence in the case of a Wisconsin pharmacist who admitted to destroying 500 doses, NBC News reports. *Steven Brandenburg* pled guilty to two counts of attempting to tamper with consumer products with reckless disregard back in January.

After completing his 3-year prison sentence, Brandenburg will serve another three years of supervised release. He was also ordered to pay $83,000 in restitution.


“The purposeful attempt to spoil vaccine doses during a national public health emergency is a serious crime,” Acting Assistant Attorney General Brian Boynton said in a statement. “The Department of Justice will continue working with its law enforcement partners to safeguard these life-saving vaccine.”

According to WTMJ, Brandenburg told the court that he was “desperately sorry and ashamed” for his actions.

“I just want to finish by saying I am greatly ashamed and I thank you, your honor, for allowing me to say that,” he said.

According to prosecutors, Brandenburg intentionally removed doses of the Moderna vaccine from a refrigerator while working overnight shifts in December, potentially rendering them ineffective. He then returned the doses to the refrigerator after knowing the’y’d been left out for some time. His actions resulted in 57 people being injected with the potentially ineffective doses.

Police said Brandenburg is an “admitted conspiracy theorist” who “told investigators that he believed that Covid-19 vaccine was not safe for people and could harm them and change their DNA.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2021)

GOP lawmaker charged with opening Capitol doors to rioters now has a ‘really bad case of COVID’ – DeadState 

*GOP lawmaker charged with opening Capitol doors to rioters now has a ‘really bad case of COVID’*

A Republican state lawmaker charged with opening the Oregon Capitol building doors to rioters says he has fallen ill with COVID-19, The Oregonian reports.

Rep. *Mike Nearman* (R-Independence) was criminally charged last month for letting right-wing protesters enter the state Capitol on Dec. 21 during a special session.

“I have a really bad case of COVID and I’m kind of on the mend a little bit,” Rep. Mike Nearman said on a conservative radio talk show.

As The Oregonian pointed out last month, *Nearman*‘s first-degree official misconduct charge is for “allegedly knowingly taking action that constituted an unauthorized exercise of his official duties to benefit someone else.” He’s also charged for “allegedly abetting another person to enter and remain in the Capitol.”

“The Oregon State Police spent over four months investigating me. … Do you think these guys have anything better to do?” Nearman told the Lars Larsen Show on Wednesday.

While lawmakers were debating whether to extend the state’s eviction moratorium and other COVID-related funding on Dec. 21, demonstrators had gathered outside to protest the state’s COVID restrictions. Security video shows Nearman opening a door to the state Capitol, allowing protesters to breach the building. They then fought with Oregon State Police and Salem police who tried to push them back. The police were ultimately overrun by the protesters — some of whom were armed with guns — after they sprayed police with a chemical substance. The protesters then made their way into the vestibule, where they were met by police who were ultimately able to contain the situation and remove them.

Despite his COVID diagnosis, Nearman thinks pandemic restrictions should be voluntary.

“Let’s set up some options where people have freedom to do what they want,” Nearman said. “If you want to be masked and you want to be quarantined, go be quarantined. If you want to be out in public and that’s an acceptable risk to you, then you can do that.”


----------



## topcat (Jun 12, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Say no to crack …
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402646586379878409


"Yea, so if somebody can explain this to me, that would be great. Any questions?"
The right doesn't send their best and brightest.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Unvaccinated people gathering in groups with no masks and lots of vaccinated people with mild or asymptomatic cases, recipe for disaster.


AND yet good ol japan still wants olympic games with hardly any of their populous vaccinated …


Expect covid to be with us for a very long time.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

Shocking Live Blood Analysis After Vax – LOOK | Principia Scientific Intl.


This was posted on a social media site. We are expecting more Dark Field Microscope Images will be posted showing the CATASTROPHIC changes in the blood of people who have taken the deadly injection…which is NOT a ‘vaccine’ by ANY stretch. Here’s the text that was posted with this image. “I have...




principia-scientific.com


----------



## Moflow (Jun 13, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> AND yet good ol japan still wants olympic games with hardly any of their populous vaccinated …
> 
> View attachment 4922131
> Expect covid to be with us for a very long time.


At least they are supplying free condoms.......









160k condoms at Olympics despite bonk ban


There’s going to be a whole lot of sport at the Olympics but one that is banned in Tokyo is the time honoured tradition of horizontal bedroom gymnastics.




www.news.com.au


----------



## injinji (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Shocking Live Blood Analysis After Vax – LOOK | Principia Scientific Intl.
> 
> 
> This was posted on a social media site. We are expecting more Dark Field Microscope Images will be posted showing the CATASTROPHIC changes in the blood of people who have taken the deadly injection…which is NOT a ‘vaccine’ by ANY stretch. Here’s the text that was posted with this image. “I have...
> ...


Bless your heart.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2021)

Chinese doctors say Delta variant's symptoms different, more dangerous | TheHill 

*Chinese doctors say Delta variant's symptoms different, more dangerous*

Doctors in China say symptoms of the Delta COVID-19 variant, which was first detected in India, are different and more dangerous than the original version of the coronavirus, as the strain continues to spread across the globe.

Chinese doctors, according to The New York Times, have found that patients infected with the Delta variant are becoming sicker and their conditions are worsening at a quicker speed.

As many as 12 percent of patients have become severely or critically ill within three to four days after symptoms first developed, the Times reported, citing Guan Xiangdong, director of critical care medicine at Sun Yat-sen University in the city of Guangzhou.

Previously, only 2 or 3 percent of patients had become severely or critically ill within that time period, with the number sometimes creeping up to 10 percent, according to Xiangdong.

Four-fifth of symptomatic cases reportedly developed fevers, doctors told state-run television, according to the Times, though they said it is unclear how that statistic compared to other versions of the virus.

The new information from doctors in China comes as global concerns are growing regarding the Delta variant, which has spread to a number of countries.

The regional director of the World Health Organization’s Europe office said on Thursday that the strain is “poised to take hold” on the continent, as the United Kingdom faces an outbreak of the variant.

On Friday, the U.K.’s health secretary said the Delta variant makes up 91 percent of new cases in the country, according to the BBC.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Do you always answer questions with questions?


What do you mean?


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Shocking Live Blood Analysis After Vax – LOOK | Principia Scientific Intl.
> 
> 
> This was posted on a social media site. We are expecting more Dark Field Microscope Images will be posted showing the CATASTROPHIC changes in the blood of people who have taken the deadly injection…which is NOT a ‘vaccine’ by ANY stretch. Here’s the text that was posted with this image. “I have...
> ...


I slummed it a little and read some articles on the site. Seems there is Climate Engineering going on resulting in earthquakes and the western US drought. I was a little disappointed in that they never actually said how we are engineering the climate or who is doing it. I am guessing it was "Them".


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Read that in some part of Russia, ambulances were lined up with a 3 hour wait to offload covid patients.


that happened here and the wait was longer.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2021)

printer said:


> I slummed it a little and read some articles on the site. Seems there is Climate Engineering going on resulting in earthquakes and the western US drought. I was a little disappointed in that they never actually said how we are engineering the climate or who is doing it. I am guessing it was "Them".


whoaaaaaa..i went there, it was like having maple sugar high.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2021)

printer said:


> *Ten people connected to Delta variant outbreak at Calgary hospital were fully immunized*
> Most people who tested positive at a Calgary hospital for the more contagious COVID-19 variant first reported in India had mild symptoms, except one person who was admitted into intensive care.
> 
> Several people connected to the Delta variant outbreak at Foothills Medical Centre were also fully immunized before testing positive, health officials confirmed earlier in the week.
> ...


is this similar to one person wishing to exit a Delta flight while at 35,000 feet?









Off-duty flight attendant identified as 'unruly passenger' who forced Delta flight to divert


A Delta flight was forced to divert Friday because of an incident with an "unruly passenger," later identified as an inactive airline employee.



www.usatoday.com





maybe he found a note too.









Delta pilot finds note marking 'apocalyptic, surreal' pandemic moment. It sat in a plane for more than a year.


One Delta pilot left a note as a "time capsule" thinking there would just be a 14-day quarantine. A year later, the note was found.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

More people have died _*because of the Covid Vaccines*_ in 6 months than people who have died of Covid-19 in 15 months









IT’S OFFICIAL – Official Data shows more people have died because of the Covid Vaccines in 6 months than people who have died of Covid-19 in 15 months


We can officially confirm that the number of people to have died due to the Covid vaccines has surpassed the number of people who have died of Covid-19. However the numbers are most likely much wor…




dailyexpose.co.uk


----------



## mooray (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> More people have died _*because of the Covid Vaccines*_ in 6 months than people who have died of Covid-19 in 15 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a trash site. Have you been able to confirm their message on a less trashy site?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

What do you expect from a Qtard.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Its unreal what some people believe.


Yeah

Did you hear the one about the vaccine making aluminum keys magnetic?


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> That looks like a trash site. Have you been able to confirm their message on a less trashy site?



CDC website


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah
> 
> Did you hear the one about the vaccine making aluminum keys magnetic?


I have, and Jim Stone did a write-up on it today.




__





Jimstone.is - World Class Investigative Truth







82.221.129.208


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> What do you expect from a Qtard.


You literally bring nothing to the conversation.


----------



## mooray (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> You literally bring nothing to the conversation.


You literally don't know what literally means.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> You literally bring nothing to the conversation.




You must be a member of "short bussers for tRUmp".


----------



## waktoo (Jun 13, 2021)

Seems there's a close correlation between mental retardation, scientific illiteracy, and the Qtard movement....


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I have, and Jim Stone did a write-up on it today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very interesting. Seeing as how you are up on all the latest fake conspiracy and false beliefs of the day, Plasma beings. I want to know about Plasma Beings.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You must be a member of "short bussers for tRUmp".


I rest my case.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I rest my case.


Joined Tuesday.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Joined Tuesday.


So?
I wasn't born on Tuesday.
Whats your point?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 13, 2021)

You joined on Tuesday and now you’re trolling and spreading lies about Covid.

Whats funny about it is you don’t realize how fucking stupid you look.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> So?
> I wasn't born on Tuesday.
> Whats your point?


Plasma Beings. Tell us about Plasma Beings pls.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You joined on Tuesday and now you’re trolling and spreading lies about Covid.
> 
> Whats funny about it is you don’t realize how fucking stupid you look.


To be fair, don't most call center people understand that they are mostly just pissing people off with their phone spam?

I kind of figure it is very similar for sock puppet trolls.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> spreading lies about Covid


What lies have I spread?
Do tell...


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 13, 2021)

Plasma Beings.. Jacob and Trevor

Prove me wrong


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> Plasma Beings.. Jacob and Trevor
> 
> Prove me wrong
> 
> View attachment 4922565


Those are people, not Plasma Beings. Prove me wrong.


Tell us about Plasma Beings.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> More people have died _*because of the Covid Vaccines*_ in 6 months than people who have died of Covid-19 in 15 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gets info from fucking bullshit rag ..
Stupid ass sock



Go get your ticket for the Fuck Off Express …


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

Not hard to “ expose “ dailyexpose - basement dwelling fucktards circle jerking over a keyboard.

Eat shit


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> You literally bring nothing to the conversation.


Hi, welcome to our little sandbox. Sure, if you bring some credible information we will look at it. But keep in mind we have been at this covid thing for a long time. The politics around it also. No, the vaccines are not perfect, no vaccine is 100% perfect for everyone. 

Keeping that in mind it is a case of the lesser of evils. How many people died as a result of covid? The biggest killer of people is pnemonia cause by the virus. But if on a death certificate the cause is listed as pneumonia due to covid the death is not a covid death to some (not mentioning any names, I am being kind). The same goes for blood clotting, the covid virus mucks up the blood and you get strokes, organs shutting down due to restricted blood flow. There is a whole host of issues caused by the virus. One year in and they are still learning.

So when a new person comes here and posts less than credible information backing up a minimalist argument we see it as just another troll or misguided Trump-QAnon Southern Baptist. Or a Russian facsimile. Keep in mind we have seen many come and go. What really is confusing is your purpose to drop in and say hi. We take it that a Russian (or those in their employ) just want to bring the West down to Russia's level. Indirectly the Southern Baptists want the same thing. Narrow minds to the point where others are even dumber than they are (there are some knowledgeable and compassionate SB's, I am not including them in here). 

So, bringing something to the conversation. We have seen your kind before and none lasted long. This is due to them being so easily to expose. It is not even fun sport anymore. So we tend to be dismissive, basically why bother?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 13, 2021)

That's right, Man, I'm especially dismissive.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

Trolls : ZERO

TurdSurfer ( Trfsrfr ) makes a run for it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

These boneheads remind me of those ” 1st amendment Auditors “ on video ….


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> More people have died _*because of the Covid Vaccines*_ in 6 months than people who have died of Covid-19 in 15 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more people have died because of Meth than have died of because Cocaine.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2021)

rollitup said:


> That's right, Man, I'm especially dismissive.


how come my Biden/Putin Summit got closed? please answer since i can't PM you. thank you.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

Figured I would help the sad tin foil types ….

Here ya go …


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

printer said:


> But keep in mind we have been at this covid thing for a long time. The politics around it also.


So have I, probably more so than most. And I didn't fall off the turnip truck yesterday.
Lets re-visit this in one year and we'll see who's talking shit and who's dead.
Until then I'll keep researching, (I.E- getting a second opinion) and basing my decisions off all available data.
Keyword "all".
But go ahead and keep on attacking the messenger.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

Ok retard.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

Have VLAD send it in a pdf … thanks


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Lets re-visit this in one year and we'll see who's talking shit and who's dead.


Let’s. 

Here’s to hoping you’re dead.


----------



## mooray (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> So have I, probably more so than most. And I didn't fall off the turnip truck yesterday.
> Lets re-visit this in one year and we'll see who's talking shit and who's dead.
> Until then I'll keep researching, (I.E- getting a second opinion) and basing my decisions off all available data.
> Keyword "all".
> But go ahead and keep on attacking the messenger.


You posted a link to a site that looked obviously trashy and chose to put that one forward, implying an odd selection to choose as the winner of your "research". Just looking around the site, it has that pandering-inflammatory-all-caps-hey-look-at-me thing going on with its articles. I don't like to attack the messenger, except that in this circumstance it's hard not too, because your filtering abilities are what's presenting the problem. Usually when we see that around here, it's because there are no legitimate sources and a person's confirmation bias is what's hindering their filtering abilities.


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> So have I, probably more so than most. And I didn't fall off the turnip truck yesterday.
> Lets re-visit this in one year and we'll see who's talking shit and who's dead.
> Until then I'll keep researching, (I.E- getting a second opinion) and basing my decisions off all available data.
> Keyword "all".
> But go ahead and keep on attacking the messenger.


Actually I was 'attacking' the sources of information and the intent of the messenger. I would like to think different, you have free reign to convince me otherwise. As far as the vaccine is concerned, had my second shot on Friday, was pretty tired yesterday with a sore arm, today I feel fine. In a year I expect to feel fine also. The province I live in has had its ICU capacity overloaded to the point where we are sending 50% of our capacity out of province for care. 

"Provincial health officials announced 169 new cases of COVID-19 and two more deaths Monday. There are 3,962 active cases in Manitoba, with 308 people in hospital, 66 of them in intensive care. Another 36 Manitobans are receiving ICU treatment outside the province.Monday's reported deaths included a man and woman, both in their 60s from the Winnipeg health region, and both linked to the B.1.1.7 variant."

As a person that has spent more than a few hours in ICU wards I do not want to roll the dice on whether I end up in a bed. It just did not look like a fun time.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

Flat earthers are smarter than anti-vaccers.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

The only good thing out of all the Anti Vax ….. The *MORE *the antivaxxers … The *LESS Antivaxxers . ( Darwin ) 





*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 13, 2021)

How could someone that stupid get through Med School?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

*M*ake
*A*merica
*G*o full tard* 
A*gain


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How could someone that stupid get through Med School?


Once you find the answer to this question, all your other questions will be answered too.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How could someone that stupid get through Med School?


Easy … Trump university


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Once you find the answer to this question, all your other questions will be answered too.


Yeah, thanks, Obi Wan.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yeah, thanks, Obi Wan.


Any time young Skywalker.


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


>


"It is not right to treat unvacinated people as sick individuals..."

I have no problem with un-vaccinated people as long as they do not keep the transmission of the virus going. We are in a boat, and where that boat goes depend on the people rowing in it. Some say, "We do not want to row but we want to sit in the boat with you." So the rest of us have to suffer with you holding your arms crossed.

As long as the virus is still passed around at a great rate then it has more chance to mutate into something even worse than the Delta variant. The Delta variant makes the originating strain look quaint, almost like there is nothing to worry. If we all pulled together way back then there would not be any Delta variant.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

printer said:


> The Delta variant makes the originating strain look quaint, almost like there is nothing to worry.


Honest question;
How do you know this?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Honest question;
> How do you know this?


Science, retard.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

UK pre-print study showing people infected with the delta variant (B.1.617.2, first identified in India) were 64% more likely to transmit the virus to household members than those infected with alpha (B.1.1.7/UK). 
Children were 46% more likely to transmit than young adults.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

* sigh 

As ”scientists/ virologists “ study and sequence the the hellish thing , variants will happen . Viruses mutate … *adapt *to survive .
We are only year in from first exposures and science is working around the clock to deal with an ever changing new covid - sars class.
Follow science not politicians or anti Vax fruitcakes …. Even with active vaccinations, covid is still killing people as we reach 600,000.

These are but just a few that have shown itself since the original strain …. More and possibly lethal variants will emerge as we witness its evolution as time moves on. One would think you would see the concern .


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

Yesterday's news release by out local government (Manitoba Canada, where are you from?)"

"Provincial health officials announced 169 new cases of COVID-19 and two more deaths Monday. There are 3,962 active cases in Manitoba, with 308 people in hospital, 66 of them in intensive care. Another 36 Manitobans are receiving ICU treatment outside the province.Monday's reported deaths included a man and woman, both in their 60s from the Winnipeg health region, and both linked to the B.1.1.7 variant."

*More young Canadians getting severe COVID-19, being hospitalized: experts*
Doctors across Canada are warning that they are seeing an increase in young Canadians being hospitalized with more severe complications from COVID-19.

Infectious disease specialist Dr. Abdu Sharkawy previously told CTV's Your Morning that the third wave of the COVID-19 pandemic is infecting those under the age of 40 more, largely due to increased circulation of more transmissible variants.

"We're seeing younger, healthier people develop this disease because they're unvaccinated and these variants are just likely to hit them," Sharkawy said on Wednesday.

"You don't know where you're going to end up on that dial and unfortunately, we're seeing some pretty tragic consequences of that," he added.

Canada’s Chief Public Health Officer Dr. Theresa Tam said that as of Friday, over 7,100 variant cases have been reported across Canada, with the B.1.1.7 variant accounting for more than 90 per cent of those infections.

During a press conference, Tam said that coronavirus variants may be impacting younger Canadians more than older generations because many seniors and vulnerable groups have already been vaccinated.

Dr. Raywat Deonandan, an epidemiologist at the University of Ottawa, told CTV News Channel on Friday that the variants have almost created "a brand new pandemic."

"This is not the same disease we've been dealing with for the past year. The new variants are a dire threat, they're… more transmissible and lethal so our old mitigation strategies might not be sufficient," Deonandan explained.

However, he reiterated that COVID-19 vaccines will still work against most of these variants.

"Our best bet to get out of this quickly is to restrain ourselves from unnecessary exposure and to ramp up vaccination as much as we can," Deonandan said.

"…That circulation of COVID-19 in younger, more mobile and socially connected adults presents an ongoing risk for spread into high-risk populations and settings, and continuing transmission in the community," Tam said.








More young Canadians getting severe COVID-19, being hospitalized: experts


Doctors across Canada are warning that more transmissible coronavirus variants may be taking a greater toll on young Canadians amid an increase in those under the age of 40 being hospitalized with more severe complications from COVID-19.




www.ctvnews.ca





I just picked one of many reports. How do I know they are true and not just some mass media attempt to control the population? I retired from working in a major hospital and I a fair amount of my time was spent in isolating infection patients so others would not get sick. My buddy that took over my duties after I retired has said thing have gone nuts, they converted whole floors of hospital wings into isolation wards.

We did not need this level of care before. And because of it routine medical procedures that were scheduled have been put off so staff can take care of the covid patients. So that hernia you have? sit on it a while as we are busy. That knee replacement? Come back later. The longer this goes on the bigger bulge of patients that should have been treated is going to delay people's treatments for years.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> July will be a deadly month for the world.


Don’t know about the rest of the world but in NL looks like July is going to be like last year, as in very few cases. It’s already gone in quite a few areas, except of course the bible belt and other christian areas.



As usual by now, rules are being relaxed, lockdown ended, so it might go up again soon. Good weather finally arrived, changing peoples’ behavior in a positive way, going more outside above all. From my point of view, July is looking like a month of baking in the sun and lots of cold beer, so like a typical July. Not much of the Indian variant here, at least not yet. Hopefully most people will have had their second shot by the time it does.

Perhaps interesting, based on extensive research and tracing over the past x months, it shows 75-80% of infections occur at home from visits. Bars and schools were closed so it’s kind iof obvious but it shows lockdowns don’t work when you still allow as little as 2 person visits.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

Hard truth with *ANY VIRUS

*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> easter bunny too.......or a dead bird flying....


Or Trump won the election.


Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Or Trump won the election.
> 
> 
> Lol


Hell be reinstated by August:^)


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Don’t know about the rest of the world but in NL looks like July is going to be like last year, as in very few cases. It’s already gone in quite a few areas, except of course the bible belt and other christian areas.
> 
> View attachment 4922773
> 
> ...



The vast majority of the world is not vaccinated, the vaccinated are fairly safe for the time being.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Science, retard.


I'm sorry, where in my above post did I ask _you_ for your opinion?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

I don't need your permission to post, retard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I'm sorry, where in my above post did I ask _you_ for your opinion?


he didnt express an opinion, retard


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

printer said:


> Yesterday's news release by out local government


So you dont really _know_, you just believe what your government tells you.
What if your gov't was lying to you?


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

As far as infections go, we have reduced the rising trend by shutting down to the point where you can not sit down for something to eat or get a haircut. We also are vacinating like made, at least the places that will take it. Some communities over 80% have been vaccinated, some are down to under 20%.













In April we really started getting serious about vaccinations. Imagine how the previous graphe would have increased if all those people did not get vaccinated.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't need your permission to post, retard.





UncleBuck said:


> he didnt express an opinion, retard


If I would have known you two were 17 years old I would've just come straight to you for answers, because it seems like you have them all.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

The only thing I know for sure is, you're a retard.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

printer said:


> Imagine how the previous graphe would have increased if all those people did not get vaccinated.


I dont believe that. Not saying you're lying, just that I dont personally believe that to be the case.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The only thing I know for sure is, you're a retard.


You keep using that word. I dont think it means what you think it means.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I dont believe that. Not saying you're lying, just that I dont personally believe that to be the case.


Cool now test out gravity


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> You keep using that word. I dont think it means what you think it means.


I think hes using it correctly


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> So you dont really _know_, you just believe what your government tells you.
> What if your gov't was lying to you?


If you bothered to read closely, you would have read that I worked in the major hospital, I will add we have 8,000 people working there. I said that I was a part of infection control, working in ICU's and isolation rooms. I said that my buddy took over my duties when I retired. I said that he informed me on how things are going there. It is hard for out government to pretend that the hospitals are full when people's operations are canceled. "I KNOW THE PEOPLE THAT WORK IN THE HOSPITAL AND I STILL TALK TO THEM." 

So who should I believe? The people I worked with for ten years or someone who has not shown that the virus is not effecting hospital operations?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> You keep using that word. I dont think it means what you think it means.



It's a verb, retard.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> It's a verb, retard.


Kid, just stop. You're not doing yourself any favors.


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I dont believe that. Not saying you're lying, just that I dont personally believe that to be the case.


And what do you have to base it on?


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

printer said:


> If you bothered to read closely, you would have read that I worked in the major hospital, I will add we have 8,000 people working there. I said that I was a part of infection control, working in ICU's and isolation rooms. I said that my buddy took over my duties when I retired. I said that he informed me on how things are going there. It is hard for out government to pretend that the hospitals are full when people's operations are canceled. "I KNOW THE PEOPLE THAT WORK IN THE HOSPITAL AND I STILL TALK TO THEM."
> 
> So who should I believe? The people I worked with for ten years or someone who has not shown that the virus is not effecting hospital operations?


I cant tell you who to believe. But I know there are a lot of people out there believing a lot of shit that just isn't true. I'm sure things are different in Canada, but this whole thing is born from lies.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Kid, just stop. You're not doing yourself any favors.


I sense that you do not comprehend that I don't care what retards think or say.


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

*Winnipeg hospitals planning to postpone elective surgeries due to rising COVID-19 cases: memo*
WINNIPEG -- It appears elective surgeries are set to be postponed in Winnipeg because of increasing COVID-19 case numbers.

An internal memo from Grace Hospital, obtained by CTV Winnipeg, tells staff the provincial leadership team has ordered an “expedited reduction” in surgical slates at the hospital as of Friday.

“Understandably, there will be very upset, scared patients who have been cancelled and moved many times over the last few months,” the memo reads.

It goes on to say the most urgent surgeries will be prioritized over the next four weeks.

An internal e-mail dated Thursday, also obtained by CTV Winnipeg, shows staff members at Health Sciences Centre are preparing for a “worst-case scenario at present.”

It says nurses may be needed for the ICU and surgical wards may have to be converted to COVID-19 wards.

“Bottom line is that if numbers continue to rise and hospital admissions rise, surgical activity will have to slow down around the region,” the e-mail states.

In a statement, a spokesperson for Shared Health said they have been seeing increased hospitalizations and ICU admissions in the province, especially among younger people.

“Increasing capacity across acute care sites to care for patients has resulted in the temporary postponement of some non-urgent, elective surgeries,” the spokesperson said. “However, it’s important to note that all urgent and life-threatening surgeries remain prioritized and Manitobans experiencing medical emergencies will continue to receive high-quality care when they need it.”








Winnipeg hospitals planning to postpone elective surgeries due to rising COVID-19 cases: memo


It appears elective surgeries are set to be postponed in Winnipeg because of increasing COVID-19 case numbers.



winnipeg.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

printer said:


> And what do you have to base it on?


Years of personal experience dealing with psychopathic liars, and common sense.


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I cant tell you who to believe. But I know there are a lot of people out there believing a lot of shit that just isn't true. I'm sure things are different in Canada, but this whole thing is born from lies.


But how do you account the lie taking over the whole world, every country?


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

Did


printer said:


> But how do you account the lie taking over the whole world, every country?


Easy. Compartmentalization. It's how they do it.
Truth be told, they've been lying to everyone forever.
And fear.


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Years of personal experience dealing with psychopathic liars, and common sense.


So you have no medical background, do not know people in the field, you are just getting information from the internet?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I cant tell you who to believe. But I know there are a lot of people out there believing a lot of shit that just isn't true. I'm sure things are different in Canada, but this whole thing is born from lies.


Do you get the feeling that everyone thinks you're a mentally ill retard


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Did
> 
> Easy. Compartmentalization. It's how they do it.
> Truth be told, they've been lying to everyone forever.


"They."

How did "They" get the Isralies, the Palistinians, the Chinese, Iran, Somalians.... ,how did they get everyone to cooperate in the lie when we have never cooperated on this level before?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

I bet he communicates with plasma beings.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Do you get the feeling that everyone thinks you're a mentally ill retard


Nope. Never.
And I know what my IQ is. 
Do you?


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

printer said:


> "They."
> 
> How did "They" get the Isralies, the Palistinians, the Chinese, Iran, Somalians.... ,how did they get everyone to cooperate in the lie when we have never cooperated on this level before?


Again, its real easy.
Spread fear.
It's their MO, and how they control populations.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Again, its real easy.
> Spread fear.
> It's their MO, and how they control populations.


oh, HI!

All u say is very interesting. 

Tell us about Plasma Beings. plz


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Again, its real easy.
> Spread fear.
> It's their MO, and how they control populations.


But how do they fake all the people in hospitals? Let's face it, there has got to be one or two people to notice the wards are empty when "They" are saying they are full. The people doing the autopsies, are they going to fake the dead bodies and death certificates? How can you believe everyone will go along? In Canada that would be unheard. Where are you from? I am trying to understand your reasoning.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm American.
And our hospitals are and were empty.
Did you not see all the social media video's going around of all the hospital nurses dancing, all choreographed?
Here in the US we have nurses being layed off! In a pandemic?!
The entire "pandemic" is a hoax.

The virus may be real, but the hysteria that came up around it was all a fear campaign.
It was NEVER about the virus, it has ALWAYS been about the vaccine.
Think about that for a minute.
This has been PLANNED for a very long time.
They want everybody vaxxed, for reasons that are truly evil.

Instead of people running around calling others names and trying to enforce their low intelligence opinions, which do nothing but divide us, we all need to unite and fight this very real war we are in.


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Did
> 
> Easy. Compartmentalization. It's how they do it.
> Truth be told, they've been lying to everyone forever.
> And fear.


This from somebody promoting content from Hecka Much Magazine


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

grapenut2457 said:


> What a dick.


Plenty of them here it seems. And they think they're smarter than everyone.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> This from somebody promoting content from Hecka Much Magazine


I didn't "promote" anything.
I offered a different perspective.


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I didn't "promote" anything.
> I offered a different perspective.


That is a tired old lie. 

By posting their scabrous content you are endorsing, promoting and propagating it. Vaxtard.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> That is a tired old lie.
> 
> By posting their scabrous content you are endorsing, promoting and propagating it. Vaxtard.


Okay smart guy, lets talk in a year and see how you're doing.
My guess is it wont be very well.
But dont worry, someone will pray for you.


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I'm American.
> And our hospitals are and were empty.
> Did you not see all the social media video's going around of all the hospital nurses dancing, all choreographed?
> Here in the US we have nurses being layed off! In a pandemic?!
> ...


Now I might agree with you if it were just happening in the US. But while the US thinks itself the center of the world, much of the world goes on its way even when the US acts bizarrely. But whole economies are damaged by this and it will take years to recover. The politicians certainly did not all get together and plan this. Who planned it? Who has the resources to make every hospital in the world pretend that they have all these patients? How do you possibly organize something like that on a world scale?

On the vaccine. What is the vaccine suppose to do that they have been working on for so long? What is in it that will do, what? Will it have microchips in it? That is what my brother in-law's sister thinks is in it. That "They" want to locate all of us. I find that funny as I an an electronics guy. Unless it is alien technology nothing we have could barcode us and send a signal to receivers.

What are they trying to do to us with the vaccine? Some people have been vaccinated for over a year now, what has it done to them? Do you have any sources to point to. Well except that nurse that thinks she is now magnetic. I was so disappointing that someone of some schooling does not understand physics. So tell me, what makes more sense? That someone (Dr Evil) is trying to take over the world or we are going through a pandemic sort of like what happened a century ago with the Spanish Flu?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

Stupid doomsayers … just eat an aids dick already


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

Only the retard can decipher all the government lies.


----------



## mooray (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I'm American.
> And our hospitals are and were empty.
> Did you not see all the social media video's going around of all the hospital nurses dancing, all choreographed?
> Here in the US we have nurses being layed off! In a pandemic?!
> ...


You could have omitted the first sentence, because it was already implied from the rest of your q-tweeker nonsense.


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Okay smart guy, lets talk in a year and see how you're doing.
> My guess is it wont be very well.
> But dont worry, someone will pray for you.


I owe exactly the square root of nothing to someone who holds up Principia Scientific International as a valid source of information.

It's amazing that the unscience sites use such science-y names.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

Apparently with a IQ of 80, one can clearly see through the lies of the new world order, idiocy brings clarity.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> So you dont really _know_, you just believe what your government tells you.
> What if your gov't was lying to you?


Do you like George Carlin?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Nope. Never.


seems like a mistake


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2021)

grapenut2457 said:


> What a dick.


it was a fair question


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

Actually I wanted to know why (s)he had the ideas he/she has. I have talked to some people who do not trust the vaccine as it was approved quickly but I have never talked to anyone who thinks the vaccine was brought about for nefarious reasons.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

printer said:


> That someone (Dr Evil) is trying to take over the world


As crazy as it sounds, this is the truth.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

printer said:


> it was approved quickly


It is only approved for emergency use. It's not been long-term tested, and is experimental gene therapy.
This is fact.
Anyone who says differently is either a blithering idiot (feel free to chime in you guys) or is selling something.


printer said:


> Actually I wanted to know why (s)he had the ideas he/she has.


I would be more than happy to discuss this with you further as you seem genuinely interested and a decent person. But the children here make it difficult. So I'll just drop things and you can decide for yourself.
Long story short - this is a battle between good and evil.
We are in the fog of war.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

Qtard


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Qtard


I feel sorry for you, I really do.
Having such a small vocabulary must make life difficult for you.
Oh well, "The world needs ditch diggers too Johnny".


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

Pre-planned.








WATCH: 2018 Video Shows Wuhan Lab Partner Scheming on How to Make Money from a Pandemic.


While speaking at a conference in 2018, Wuhan Institute of Virology collaborator Dr. Ralph Baric advised attendees on how to "make money" in the next pandemic.




thenationalpulse.com


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

The truth is right in front of you.





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

Are you a shaman?


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Are you a shaman?


Kid, are you going to bring anything useful to the conversation or are you just going to ask stupid questions?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

Do you communicate with plasma beings?


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

That's what I thought.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2021)

Are you psychic?


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

An autistic 15 year old girl with down syndrome died 3-4 days after taking the Moderna vaccine from cardiac arrest.
This is happening all over.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> View attachment 4922886


Because it’s a “ general use “ mask moron …. Not N95 or KN95 which filter particulates more effectively


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

Levothyroxine can cause irregular heartbeats , and has side effects that list possible heart issues.
She was heavily affected with various conditions that most like had some effect on her general health.
Regardless of moderna. Nice try.

Since thyroid hormone occurs naturally in the body, almost anyone can take levothyroxine. However, you may not be able to take this medicine if you have certain medical conditions. Tell your doctor if you have:


an untreated or uncontrolled adrenal gland disorder;
a thyroid disorder called thyrotoxicosis; or
symptoms of a heart attack (chest pain or heavy feeling, pain spreading to the jaw or shoulder, nausea, sweating, general ill feeling).
And had damaged bronchi / dysplasia ( destruction).


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 13, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Because it’s a “ general use “ mask moron …. Not N95 or KN95 which filter particulates more effectively


Except that the coronavirus is small enough to pass right through a N95 or KN95...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 13, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Except that the coronavirus is small enough to pass right through a N95 or KN95...


so does your tin foil hat ..… if you feel safer under a rock then so be it. 
Your misinformation quest is futile.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Except that the coronavirus is small enough to pass right through a N95 or KN95...


The virus that causes *COVID*-19 is approximately 0.125 *micron* (125 nanometers) in *diameter*. It falls squarely within the *particle*-*size* range that *HEPA filters* capture with extraordinary efficiency: 0.01 *micron* (10 nanometers) and above. Since I wear said type masks for my work , they must meet particular standards ATSM 3502 or similar . I use 3m 821l0 / 8557 . Mostly in chemical exposure situations but they still provide respiratory protection . F3502 masks need to hit a minimum sub-micron filtration score of 20% in order to qualify for the standard. This means stopping at least 1 in 5 nano-meter-sized particles from penetrating the mask material and reaching your lungs. Fine aerosols are the tiniest type of airborne particulates, within the same size ballpark as the coronavirus itself, However there are high amounts of counterfeit masks floating out there.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

You're slipping, you forgot to tell me to fuck off, or offer up some other childish retort.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> You're slipping, you forgot to tell me to fuck off, or offer up some other childish retort.


fk off arsehat.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> fk off arsehat.


Oh look, more children.
How cute.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Oh look, more children.
> How cute.


Thats me young fella, cute as.
Did you graduate from Trump university or the Flat earth college?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Nope. Never.
> And I know what my IQ is.
> Do you?


No I don’t know what your IQ is but if I was to guess, I’d put you in the mid 60’s.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 14, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Say no to crack …
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402646586379878409


Fun fact: Keys aren't magnetic. They're an alloy engineered specifically NOT to be magnetic.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I'm American.
> And our hospitals are and were empty.
> Did you not see all the social media video's going around of all the hospital nurses dancing, all choreographed?
> Here in the US we have nurses being layed off! In a pandemic?!
> ...


You are a fucking lying moron, and there are still pages to go.

This post is full of shit, nurses and many other people were laid off because the pandemic hammered every aspect of our economy, down to the surgeries to do shit like knee replacements, which caused hospitals to lost a lot of money that they needed to keep their hospitals fully functional.

I don't know what make believe place you are posting from, but here in Michigan our hospitals were full.

And I know this from my wife who works in hospitals here in Michigan, not some Facebook post that is being spammed by some paid propaganda troll.



Trfsrfr said:


> Lol!
> You aren't the sharpest tool in the shed, but you're funny.
> Do you guys ever get tired of being wrong? Or is it so ingrained into your daily lives you just roll with it.
> A wise man once said, "its better to sit back, say nothing, and be thought an idiot, than to speak up and confirm it".
> ...


Because a sock puppet troll who is spreading the same bullshit lies that hate mongering propagandists have been paying to get spread?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-the-super-spreaders-behind-top-covid-19-conspiracy-theories.1046193/


----------



## mooray (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> It is only approved for emergency use. It's not been long-term tested, and is experimental gene therapy.
> This is fact.
> Anyone who says differently is either a blithering idiot (feel free to chime in you guys) or is selling something.
> 
> ...


Post support for the gene therapy part please. Gene therapy either replaces or removes and unwanted gene. Please show something that says that's what mrna's do.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Lol!
> You aren't the sharpest tool in the shed, but you're funny.
> Do you guys ever get tired of being wrong? Or is it so ingrained into your daily lives you just roll with it.
> A wise man once said, "its better to sit back, say nothing, and be thought an idiot, than to speak up and confirm it".
> ...


What IS your IQ?


----------



## mooray (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> You're slipping, you forgot to tell me to fuck off, or offer up some other childish retort.


Why is it that you complained that people weren't discussing the issue, so the guy posts about the issue, and this is your reply?

He also posted some info about Levothyroxine and you didn't even reply to it, but you keep replying to the name calling posts while simultaneously complaining about them.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Except that the coronavirus is small enough to pass right through a N95 or KN95...


Viruses don't typically fly around without being attached to a large glob of mucus.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 14, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What IS your IQ?


I guessed mid 60’s but he said I was wrong.

Mid 50’s, maybe?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 14, 2021)

Found him


----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2021)

_Please excuse the quick pasting the comments here. I have been working on something and I have to get back to it but I wanted to reply to you._


Actually I wanted to know why (s)he had the ideas he/she has. I have talked to some people who do not trust the vaccine as it was approved quickly but I have never talked to anyone who thinks the vaccine was brought about for nefarious reasons.




Trfsrfr said:


> The truth is right in front of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Science is a thing that can grow and change given more time. I have added to it myself and it was not a linear thing, it was not an 'Ah Ha' moment. Mind you I found out that I had the answer a year before I found the answer, I just did not know I had it. As far as the CDC having all the answers, we know they do not. We are all doing the best we can._

That someone (Dr Evil) is trying to take over the world?



Trfsrfr said:


> As crazy as it sounds, this is the truth.


_I would like to know more of this. No really. I have been observing society for some time to see where it is going. _



"it was approved quickly"

_Yes. We did not have years to pay scientists to pay off their cottage, we needed a fix quickly. Given the time period we did fairly well. What was the alternative? _



Trfsrfr said:


> It is only approved for emergency use. It's not been long-term tested, and is experimental gene therapy.
> 
> This is fact.
> 
> ...


_
Thank you. I have talked to people with different opinions from mine. Who is right? More like a little you, a little me. I doubt one person has the answer. More times I see it as people looking at the same facts but from a different perspective. _






Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com






Trfsrfr said:


> Pre-planned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_On a person selling, "We are going to see another pandemic." That is a safe bet. That is why we have the vaccines that we have. The technology was accelerated when SARS hit. That is part of what the experts got wrong. They thought it was another SARS virus that would behave like SARS. That is why the big push on hand washing. But we learned it is more airborne transmitted._





Trfsrfr said:


> Except that the coronavirus is small enough to pass right through a N95 or KN95...


_Yes, if you just think in terms of the virus. But it is usually suspended in spit. People spray each other all the time. They did a laser
experiment with people talking, showing the spray. Any barrier can catch some droplets. The first masks they wanted everyone to wear were cloth (because there was a shortage of medical quality masks), and they were to catch what you exhale. Afterward they found that they can give some protection for the wearer. We are in the mist of probably the biggest science experiment the world has seen (I am sure you agree). 

But back to the N-95 masks that catch particles smaller than the hole size in the mask. They do it by electrostatic attraction. The guy that invented it (I vaguely remember it being 20 years ago but I could be wrong) changed the world with it, at least the PPE world._

Effectiveness of Surgical and Cotton Masks in Blocking SARS–CoV-2: A Controlled Comparison in 4 Patients | Annals of Internal Medicine 

The First Randomized, Controlled Clinical Trial of Mask Use in Households to Prevent Respiratory Virus Transmission - International Journal of Infectious Diseases 





__





N95-electrocharged filtration principle based face mask design using common materials


The content on this webpage is now out of date. Further work was undertaken after this webpage was created. The full details of this work can now be accessed from the published manuscript at: M. M. Bandi, "Electrocharged facepiece respirator fabrics using common materials", Proc. Roy. Soc. A...




groups.oist.jp








Trfsrfr said:


> The truth is right in front of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Again, science is updating what you know from new information.



I am only making a brief answer to some of the points you bring up. As I said I have been into this since it started. My interest is in part driven by my time working in a hospital. I was part of a crew that took care of the heating, cooling, air delivery. This included isolation rooms up to a dozen we upgraded for Ebola. I also contracted a condition due to my work and it was an odd one. When I showed my doctor the papers I used to describe what happened to me he said, "You realize no doctor will know this?" Sad to say that is true. My pain doctor said I should publish a paper, maybe one day. I have a lot of life to make up. 

I can easily say I have read more than a thousand medical papers. Or at least skimmed them to eliminate them as they do not help me. But I learned a fair bit of the body and the science behind it. One Neurologist I saw at the time said, "A person could learn a lot on a narrow area (this is the part I do not remember her words). Not sure if she was congratulating me but I think more she felt threatened that I may know more than her in my condition but she knows much more outside of my sliver of knowledge. I can concede that to her gladly. In the end she was one of the people that screwed me rather than help me. I was a square peg with people wanting only round holes.

Sometimes I ramble. But the point is I am not a medical professional but I am a good sponge for knowledge. I am a knowledge junky you might say. Anyway, that is my background why I have my opinions. I see through things with science in mind (my day job before the hospital was in engineering and then teaching. I was suppose to only be at the hospital briefly, sort of got stuck there). 

I have read papers where the people got the wrong answer but I understand why they thought they were right. Given what they had to work with they came up with the best answer they could. I just was lucky that I stumbled onto some information they did not have (cue my doctor saying no doctor would know this). So yes I am interested in what you think is going on. I may not agree with you, I may take bits and pieces to augment my views. Hopefully I can enlighten others with my scant pieces of reality. But reality is a fluid thing. I look in anticipation for it to change as the future becomes the now. I would find life boring if we knew everything._


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

printer said:


> _Please excuse the quick pasting the comments here. I have been working on something and I have to get back to it but I wanted to reply to you._
> 
> 
> Actually I wanted to know why (s)he had the ideas he/she has. I have talked to some people who do not trust the vaccine as it was approved quickly but I have never talked to anyone who thinks the vaccine was brought about for nefarious reasons.
> ...


DM me.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

Donald Trump is saving the whole world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 14, 2021)

Fuck Donald Trump and on his birthday no less.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Donald Trump is saving the whole world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh, Hi!!!!

Plasma Beings. Tell us about Plasma Beings. plz. tku


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2021)

Stinky is a loser.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What IS your IQ?


Took the Weschler Adult Intelligence Scale Fourth Edition (WAIS-IV) in 2019.
Composite score - 125, of a possible 141.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 14, 2021)

EDIT: Is there any research on people with natural immunity to covid?


----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2021)

*Study Suggests Delta COVID-19 Variant Doubles Risk of Hospitalization*

The COVID-19 Delta variant has a hospitalization rate about double that of the Alpha variant that spread throughout the United States, according to new research from Public Health Scotland and the Universities of Edinburgh and Strathclyde published on Monday by The Lancet.

“In summary, we show that the Delta VOC [Variant of Concern] in Scotland was found mainly in younger, more affluent groups,” the study reads in summary.

“Risk of COVID-19 hospital admission was approximately doubled in those with the Delta VOC when compared to the Alpha VOC, with risk of admission particularly increased in those with five or more relevant comorbidities. Both the Oxford–AstraZeneca and Pfizer–BioNTech COVID-19 vaccines were effective in reducing the risk of SARS-CoV-2 infection and COVID-19 hospitalisation in people with the Delta VOC, but these effects on infection appeared to be diminished when compared to those with the Alpha VOC.” 








Study Suggests Delta COVID-19 Variant Doubles Risk of Hospitalization


The COVID-19 Delta variant has a hospitalization rate about double that of the Alpha variant that spread throughout the United States, according to new research from Public Health Scotland and the Universities of Edinburgh and Strathclyde published on Monday by The...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> EDIT: Is there any research on people with natural immunity to covid?


no that i know of honestly


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> EDIT: Is there any research on people with natural immunity to covid?


I'm sure there probably is, but I'm not aware of it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no that i know of honestly


My sister told me because she has that blood type negative 0 she must likely is immune.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2021)

Who know about negative B?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My sister told me because she has that blood type negative 0 she must likely is immune.


idk bout that love...i would suggest she get the vaccine anyways honestly. Me and my wife haven't gotten it yet, but we are. We've been doing as much research as we can cause we both have COPD, and she has MS........and there is really not much out there as far as researched material for both....or either....js


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> EDIT: Is there any research on people with natural immunity to covid?


Dead people?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My sister told me because she has that blood type negative 0 she must likely is immune.


Oh?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> idk bout that love...i would suggest she get the vaccine anyways honestly. Me and my wife haven't gotten it yet, but we are. We've been doing as much research as we can cause we both have COPD, and she has MS........and there is really not much out there as far as researched material for both....or either....js


She still got her vaccine. What does your doctor say about getting it. I know a lot of people with COPD that got the vaccine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She still got her vaccine. What does your doctor say about getting it. I know a lot of people with COPD that got the vaccine.


ah ok cool glad she got it......i've put in request to talk to my doc and get his opinion. She has her MS appointment in July so we can ask her dr too and find out.......so we are getting there....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh?


She s a fucking idiot though . I mean she voted for Trump ffs! She is the only Republican in my family.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> idk bout that love...i would suggest she get the vaccine anyways honestly. Me and my wife haven't gotten it yet, but we are. We've been doing as much research as we can cause we both have COPD, and she has MS........and there is really not much out there as far as researched material for both....or either....js


I would do a whole helluva lot more research before you get the jab if I were you. People are dropping dead all over the place from this jab.
Its EXPERIMENTAL GENE THERAPY!
Do you want to reprogram your genetic make-up?
Plenty of info on this out there if you look.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She s a fucking idiot though . I mean she voted for Trump ffs!


Sounds pretty smart to me.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 14, 2021)

The reason i was asking about immunity is because I have been exposed to Covid twice. My coworker was in my office for 2 hours sitting right next to me 72hrs prior to him getting a fever. He was Vaxx'd, his whole crew got sick. 2nd time this has happened. I have yet to get sick or test positive.

My daughter lives with her mom, that whole household with the exception to my daughter tested positive and got sick..


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> The reason i was asking about immunity is because I have been exposed to Covid twice. My coworker was in my office for 2 hours sitting right next to me 72hrs prior to him getting a fever. He was Vaxx'd, his whole crew got sick. 2nd time this has happened. I have yet to get sick or test positive.
> 
> My daughter lives with her mom, that whole household with the exception to my daughter tested positive and got sick..


It’s because you were wearing a mask .


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She s a fucking idiot though . I mean she voted for Trump ffs! She is the only Republican in my family.


Unless you have a very small family, you're lucky.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> View attachment 4923374


That’s the stupidest shit. Ass backwards southern inbred bullshit.


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> People are dropping dead all over the place from this jab.


? link to the numbers supporting this claim


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> ? link to the numbers supporting this claim


The info is out there, but you wont be getting it from the MSM.




__





covid vaccination deaths at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> The info is out there, but you wont be getting it from the MSM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like the take from a low-level web search.

Please indicate and isolate the bit where a peer-reviewed source gives numbers supporting your claim.

Otherwise this is as sad and pathetic as some tard quoting Principia Scientific International as a credible source.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2021)

He loves the two time impeached loser, that tells you everything you need to know about this retard.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

So you want me to do your research for you?


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> He loves the two time impeached loser, that tells you everything you need to know about this retard.


Now thats ripe, coming from someone who brings nothing to the conversation but insults and slurs.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

Have a nice day ladies.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Now thats ripe, coming from someone who brings nothing to the conversation but insults and slurs.


That's all you deserve,retard.


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> So you want me to do your research for you?


Said every troll ever. Thank you for clarity.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2021)

The retard claims to be a Jenius, just like his hero Stinky.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2021)

The retard is probably a trump university graduate.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

this guy must work for sky aussie news outlet........


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


yep, big time


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Unless you have a very small family, you're lucky.


Yea I hear you . There is nothing like getting together with family and being able to share like minded political beliefs. I had a wonderful time last weekend discussing what an absolute train wreck of a president Trump was and how could anyone support such a scum bag with no compassion or empathy . How people could buy into his shit is mind bafflingly scary. And idiots who actually airbrush Trumps portrait on their pickup Trucks ruining them forever. Nothing screams WACKO louder than that. Omg scary.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> So you want me to do your research for you?


Are you absolutely sure no ones ever called you mentally ill


----------



## waktoo (Jun 14, 2021)

Apparently, IQ isn't indicative of critical thinking skills...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> So you want me to do your research for you?


Tyler?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 14, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Tyler?



I think it's Joe Arpaio.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Sounds pretty smart to me.


trump got the vaccine, dumbass


----------



## waktoo (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Have a nice day ladies.


Bedtime at the Kremlin troll farm?


----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> The info is out there, but you wont be getting it from the MSM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems your Australian directive of the vaccine has disappeared just as I was going to reply. I did some research. It seems you are taking the word 'poison' to conclude the vaccine is a danger to us all. That is not quite what the act that the Standard falls under implies. Schedule 5 tells of how the 'Poison' is to be labeled and used.

I can not get below the table below to give my impression of what you were trying to imply with the picture. I got the impression that you were posting the picture with the word 'poison' being used as we do here in North America. Seems Australians use it another way. But that does not seem to bother you in twisting the meaning to something more nefarious than what Australians use. I just picked out some odd ones on schedule 5.

*SCHEDULE 5*

ACETIC ACID (excluding its salts and derivatives) in preparations containing more than 30 per cent of acetic acid (CH3COOH) *except*:
a) when included in Schedule 2 or 6; or
b) for therapeutic use.
ACETONE *except* in preparations containing 25 per cent or less of designated solvents.
ASPIRIN for the treatment of animals, in divided preparations when packed in blister or strip packaging or in a container with a child-resistant closure.
CINNAMON BARK OIL *except*:
a) in food additives; or
b) in preparations containing 2 per cent or less of cinnamon bark oil.
CLOVE OIL for topical use in the mouth in a pack containing 5 mL or less of clove oil *except* in preparations containing 25 per cent or less of clove oil.

One I use all the time, CA glue.

CYANOACRYLATE ESTERS in contact adhesives *except*:
a) when labelled with the warning:
KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN. Avoid contact with skin and eyes and avoid breathing vapour. Bonds on contact. Should fingers stick together apply a solvent such as acetone to contact areas then wash off with water. Do not use solvents near eyes or open wounds. In case of eye contact immediately flush with water

HYDROGEN PEROXIDE (excluding its salts and derivatives):
a) in hair dye preparations containing 12 per cent or less of hydrogen peroxide *except* in hair dyes containing 6 per cent or less of hydrogen peroxide

LEMON OIL
LEMONGRASS OIL
LIDOCAINE
LIME OIL
NITRIC ACID
NUTMEG OIL
ORANGE OIL
PETROL
SODIUM CHLORATE 
SPINOSAD
SULFAMIC ACID
THYME OIL




https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2020L01716



*PRINCIPLES OF SCHEDULING*
Poisons are not scheduled on the basis of a universal scale of toxicity. Although toxicity is one of the factors considered, and is itself a complex of factors, the decision to include a substance in a particular Schedule also takes into account many other criteria such as the purpose of use, potential for abuse, safety in use and the need for the substance.
This Standard lists poisons in ten Schedules according to the degree of control recommended to be exercised over their availability to the public.
Poisons for therapeutic use (medicines) are mostly included in Schedules 2, 3, 4 and 8 with progression through these Schedules signifying increasingly restrictive regulatory controls.
For some medicines and agricultural, domestic and industrial poisons, Schedules 5, 6 and 7 represent increasingly stricter container and labelling requirements with special regulatory controls over the availability of the poisons listed in Schedule 7. Products for domestic use must not include poisons listed in Schedule 7.

“*Poison*” means any substance or preparation included in a Schedule to this Standard.

*1.3 Primary packs and immediate containers*
(1) The primary pack and immediate container of a poison must be labelled as follows:
a) with the signal word or words relating to the Schedule in which the poison is included and the purpose for which it is to be used, as shown in the following table:

*Schedule**Purpose**Signal words required*2for any purpose*PHARMACY MEDICINE*3for any purpose*PHARMACIST ONLY MEDICINE*4for human use*PRESCRIPTION ONLY MEDICINE*4for animal use*PRESCRIPTION ANIMAL REMEDY*5for any purpose*CAUTION*6for any purpose*POISON*7for any purpose*DANGEROUS POISON*8for any purpose *CONTROLLED DRUG*
 written:


i) on the first line or lines of the main label; and
ii) in bold-face sans serif capital letters of uniform thickness; and
iii) in letters at least half the height of the largest letter or numeral on the label but need not be larger than:
A) 6 millimetres on labels for packages having a nominal capacity of 2 litres or less; or
B) 15 millimetres on labels for packages having a nominal capacity of more than 2 litres; and
iv) if the poison:
A) is a Schedule 5 poison, with nothing, other than a Class label as specified in the _Australian Code for the Transport of Dangerous Goods by Road and Rail_ or a statement of the principal hazard of the poison, written on that line; or



*Schedule 5**Caution* – Substances with a low potential for causing harm, the extent of which can be reduced through the use of appropriate packaging with simple warnings and safety directions on the label.*Schedule 6**Poison* – Substances with a moderate potential for causing harm, the extent of which can be reduced through the use of distinctive packaging with strong warnings and safety directions on the label.*Schedule 7**Dangerous Poison* – Substances with a high potential for causing harm at low exposure and which require special precautions during manufacture, handling or use. These poisons should be available only to specialised or authorised users who have the skills necessary to handle them safely. Special regulations restricting their availability, possession, storage or use may apply.*Schedule 8**Controlled Drug* – Substances which should be available for use but require restriction of manufacture, supply, distribution, possession and use to reduce abuse, misuse and physical or psychological dependence.*Schedule 9**Prohibited Substance* – Substances which may be abused or misused, the manufacture, possession, sale or use of which should be prohibited by law except when required for medical or scientific research, or for analytical, teaching or training purposes with approval of Commonwealth and/or State or Territory Health Authorities.


----------



## mooray (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Have a nice day ladies.


So you're trying to convey what you think is an intellectually superior position, but have somehow missed the irony of trying to make the men here feel feminine/gay by creating a negative connotation to the female gender, which if you're a man and are using "women" as a pejorative, would imply that you're also gay.


----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> So you're trying to convey what you think is an intellectually superior position, but have somehow missed the irony of trying to make the men here feel feminine/gay by creating a negative connotation to the female gender, which if you're a man and are using "women" as a pejorative, would imply that you're also gay.


If I was a lady I probably could get it more. I feel ripped off.


----------



## mooray (Jun 14, 2021)

You just gotta get creative...



http://imgur.com/7gzwPvb


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2021)

He's a tRUmptard, how deranged do you need to be to worship a psycho like Stinky.


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 14, 2021)

printer said:


> Seems your Australian directive of the vaccine has disappeared just as I was going to reply. I did some research. It seems you are taking the word 'poison' to conclude the vaccine is a danger to us all. That is not quite what the act that the Standard falls under implies. Schedule 5 tells of how the 'Poison' is to be labeled and used.
> 
> I can not get below the table below to give my impression of what you were trying to imply with the picture. I got the impression that you were posting the picture with the word 'poison' being used as we do here in North America. Seems Australians use it another way. But that does not seem to bother you in twisting the meaning to something more nefarious than what Australians use. I just picked out some odd ones on schedule 5.
> 
> ...


please do not use sodium chlorate as baking soda


----------



## mooray (Jun 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> He's a tRUmptard, how deranged do you need to be to worship a psycho like Stinky.


If you're straight up white trash, then all the white trash flags, aren't flags. It just looks normal. Some people don't find all caps punctuation-less chainmails about the government coming for your guns as being very funny, but of course...some of us do.

PS FORWARD THIS TO AT LEEST TWENNY MORE PPL OR YOUL HAVE BAD LUCK


----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I would do a whole helluva lot more research before you get the jab if I were you. People are dropping dead all over the place from this jab.
> Its EXPERIMENTAL GENE THERAPY!
> Do you want to reprogram your genetic make-up?
> Plenty of info on this out there if you look.


People drop dead all the time. Just to let you know, we all will.

It is not GENE therapy. It is dropping a small piece of a protein in your body so your imune system reacts to the invader. More than 2.39 billion people got the vaccine. Actually different ones. So you are saying that the vaccine splices itself into our DNA? What proof do you have?

"They do not affect or interact with _our DNA in_ any way. mRNA never enters _the_ nucleus of _the_ cell, which is where _our DNA_ (genetic material)"

The mRNA does get into cells, same as a virus, inside the cell the RNA strand is reproduced. Same like a Flu virus does every year. The Flu does not become part of our DNA.

Either you do not have much of a grasp on the virus and the vaccine or you are intentionally spinning threads. I thought you were the one telling others to do their research.


----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> please do not use sodium chlorate as baking soda


Oops, I have a slow computer and sometimes it dose not copy what I want. Or rather I do not wait long enough for it. I have a faster computer next to it but it is my 'clean' machine. I use this one when I want to slum around and not have a digital fingerprint follow my identity around. Bad way of putting it but my brain is fried right now. I will fix the post.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 14, 2021)

Did *Turdsurfer *leave ?


----------



## 1212ham (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Now thats ripe, coming from someone who brings nothing to the conversation but insults and slurs.


We like to elevate the conversation when dealing with socks and trolls. BTW, were you a flat earther before you became a Qtard?


----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> You just gotta get creative...
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7gzwPvb


Yeah, I guess I am more of a giver than a taker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2021)

The Delta variant is producing different COVID-19 symptoms than usual, researchers say (yahoo.com) 

*The Delta variant is producing different COVID-19 symptoms than usual, researchers say*

The COVID-19 strain fueling infections across the U.K. is linked to a different set of symptoms, including headache, sore throat, and runny nose, BBC reported on Monday. The Delta variant, which was first found in India, now accounts for 90 percent of U.K. cases.

Professor Tim Spector, leader of the Zoe COVID Symptom Study, said top symptoms since the start of May are "not the same as they were" previously. Instead of the traditional cough, fever, and loss of taste and smell, infected individuals are now complaining of headache, sore throat, and runny nose, with fever and cough coming in fourth and fifth, respectively. Loss of smell doesn't even make the top 10, _The Guardian_ writes.

Spector added that the Delta variant seems to be working "slightly differently," and that possible COVID-19 infection could feel "just like a bad cold or some funny 'off' feeling." As the new strain is reportedly more contagious and more likely to lead to hospitalizations, Spector urged the two-thirds of the U.K. still vulnerable to symptomatic infection — likely younger adults waiting for vaccines — to stay home and get tested should they feel sick, per the _Guardian_.

The Delta variant now accounts for about 10 percent of cases in the U.S., _The New York Times_ reports. The good news, however, is that data suggests "if you've been fully vaccinated, you remain protected, that the vaccines hold up." Read more at _The New York Times_ and _The Guardian_.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Now thats ripe, coming from someone who brings nothing to the conversation but insults and slurs.


Oh hi,

I know you are really busy and probably forgot to answer an earlier question from me but being how facile you are with false beliefs and fake news, I'd appreciate if you could tell us all about Plasma Beings. plz.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2021)

Pfizer ready to make COVID vaccines for new variants, CEO says (yahoo.com)

*Pfizer ready to make COVID vaccines for new variants, CEO says*

Pfizer's CEO is expressing confidence about the efficacy of his company's COVID-19 vaccine against the Delta variant, which was first discovered in India and has America's top scientists sounding the alarm.

"I feel quite comfortable that we cover it," Pfizer CEO and Chairman Albert Bourla told CBS News' Jan Crawford. "We will not need a special vaccine for it. The current vaccine should cover it."

The United States is about to reach 600,000 recorded coronavirus deaths, even with conditions dramatically improving thanks to widespread vaccination. Over the weekend, leaders from the world's seven wealthiest democracies committed to donating more than one billion vaccine doses to poorer countries over the next year. The U.S. is contributing about half of those doses through a partnership with Pfizer.

And Bourla believes Pfizer is ready to leap into action with new vaccines to protect against the possible variants within 100 days.

"We have surveillance systems in all the countries — all over the world —when a new variant emerges, immediately, we are testing how the current vaccine behaves compared to this variant," he said.

The Pfizer CEO said a need for booster shots to existing vaccines has not yet been determined, but studies were running to find out whether it was necessary.

But based on the data, he said Pfizer is anticipating people will need a booster shoot — essentially a third dose — within eight to 12 months of their second shot.

By fall, Pfizer also hopes to reformulate its COVID-19 vaccine so it will not require super cold storage, and it anticipates the vaccine will also be approved for children as young as five.

Bourla explained that the goal was herd immunity.

"When you reach herd immunity, you protect the others as well, and kids will play a significant part in doing that," he said.

Joining the U.S.-led effort to make vaccines more available, Pfizer has committed to donating a total of two billion doses over the next year and a half, most of them going to lower-income countries.

"I would like to think first and foremost because it is the right thing to do, but also setting aside the moral concerns, I think it is also very important for controlling globally the pandemic," Bourla said.

Despite the fastest-ever development of a vaccine, one of Bourla's biggest concerns is people's hesitancy to take it.

With vaccination rates slowing down, Bourla shared a message for those who are still reluctant.

"I try to explain to them that the decision to vaccinate or not is not only going to affect only your life," he said. "But unfortunately will affect the health of others and likely will affect the health of people you like and you love the most."

"When you try to explain that their fear could stand in the way of protecting their loved ones, I think this is the argument that mostly works."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2021)

Delta variant doubles risk of COVID hospitalisation - Scottish study (yahoo.com)

*Delta variant doubles risk of COVID **hospitalization** - Scottish study*

LONDON (Reuters) -The Delta coronavirus variant doubles the risk of hospitalization compared with the previously dominant variant in Britain, but two doses of vaccine still provide strong protection, a Scottish study found on Monday.

The study said early evidence suggested the protection from vaccines against the Delta variant, first identified in India, might be lower than the effectiveness against the Alpha variant, first identified in Kent, southeast England.

British Prime Minister Boris Johnson is expected to delay the ending of COVID-19 restrictions in England on Monday, following a rapid rise in cases of the Delta variant, which is also more transmissible than the Alpha variant.

The study, published in a research letter in the Lancet, looked at 19,543 community cases and 377 hospitalizations among 5.4 million people in Scotland, 7,723 cases and 134 hospitalizations of which were found to have the Delta variant.

Chris Robertson, Professor of Public Health Epidemiology, University of Strathclyde, said that adjusting for age and comorbidities, the Delta variant roughly doubled the risk of hospitalization, but vaccines still reduced that risk.

"If you test positive, then two doses of the vaccine or one dose for 28 days roughly reduces your risk of being admitted to hospital by 70%," he told reporters.

Two weeks after the second dose, Pfizer BioNTech's vaccine was found to have 79% protection against infection from the Delta variant, compared to 92% against the Alpha variant. For Oxford-AstraZeneca's vaccine, there was 60% protection against Delta compared with 73% for Alpha.

The researchers cautioned against using the data to compare the vaccines against each other due to differences in the cohorts which received each type of shot, and differences in how quickly immunity is developed with each shot.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

Straight from the horses mouth.

Former Pfizer VP and Virologist, Dr. Michael Yeadon, is one of the most credentialed medical professionals speaking out about the dangers of the Covid19 vaccines.








PFIZER VP: “THE THING TO BE TERRIFIED OF IS YOUR GOVERNMENT”


PFIZER VP: “THE THING TO BE TERRIFIED OF IS YOUR GOVERNMENT” Former Pfizer VP and Virologist, Dr. Michael Yeadon, is one of the most credentialed medical professionals speaking out about the dangers of the #Covid19 vaccines, yet it has fallen on…




www.bitchute.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Took the Weschler Adult Intelligence Scale Fourth Edition (WAIS-IV) in 2019.
> Composite score - 125, of a possible 141.


Have you ever been diagnosed with some sort of condition?


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

Byram Bridle, a viral immunologist and associate professor at _University of Guelph, *Ontario*_ said the medical community “made a big mistake” deploying spike protein programs through mass vaccination campaigns.









Experimental covid vaccines are bioweapon delivery systems that flood vital organs and the blood stream with inflammatory spike proteins


After the Fauci emails were released, it is now clear that top public health officials conspired to conceal the origin of the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein, a laboratory toxin which is now being injected as messenger RNA and translated in human cells. The inflammatory spike proteins are now being...




www.vaccinedeaths.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 15, 2021)

Misinformation pencil dick is back with more Russian bullshit sites

Update ; Fucktard site has no about page - only general email. Ironically one of the ” writers “ I tracked across web is ghost , commenting on various antigov sites . He even is linked to another site that *strangely* runs the exact web page template headers and all ( trump.news ).

Another turd got surfed.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Byram Bridle, a viral immunologist and associate professor at _University of Guelph, *Ontario*_ said the medical community “made a big mistake” deploying spike protein programs through mass vaccination campaigns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't answer my question.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 15, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Straight from the horses mouth.
> 
> Former Pfizer VP and Virologist, Dr. Michael Yeadon, is one of the most credentialed medical professionals speaking out about the dangers of the Covid19 vaccines.
> 
> ...




Couldn’t find any articles in Der Adler to share?

Keep up the good work on your “research”, fucking moron.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 15, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Byram Bridle, a viral immunologist and associate professor at _University of Guelph, *Ontario*_ said the medical community “made a big mistake” deploying spike protein programs through mass vaccination campaigns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bullshit.

There's an actual picture, article and interview with the team that used a new microscope to view the spike protein in Popular Mechanics.

Idiot.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Misinformation pencil dick is back with more Russian bullshit sites
> 
> Update ; Fucktard site has no about page - only general email. Ironically one of the ” writers “ I tracked across web is ghost , commenting on various antigov sites . He even is linked to another site that *strangely* runs the exact web page template headers and all ( trump.news ).
> 
> Another turd got surfed.


Niiiice.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2021)

Confirmed Qtard on gab, what a loser.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 15, 2021)

When you ask a typical redhat Maga tard about facts … Run Turdsurfer Run


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Byram Bridle, a viral immunologist and associate professor at _University of Guelph, *Ontario*_ said the medical community “made a big mistake” deploying spike protein programs through mass vaccination campaigns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already showed that the guy is a bit of a flake a number of pages back here when you brought him up. And the "big mistake" has had more happy customers than McDonald's hamburgers, billions and billions. Given that the associate professor of veterinary sciences does not give an alternative to get the virus beat down (Oh wait, it is the same prof that said it would take years to develop a vaccine), does he expect the world to just develop natural immunity to the virus? To let it mutate until we have an Iota, Kappa or Lambda variant? 

You said the virus was released as an excuse to get the vaccine into our arms. That it was plotted. So tell us, what it the effect that the plotters wanted to achieve by getting us all vaccinated? You fail to let us know important details like that. And no, I will not bother reading your PM, the last one has shown me you are beyond help.


----------



## mooray (Jun 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4923707
> 
> Couldn’t find any articles in Der Adler to share?
> 
> Keep up the good work on your “research”, fucking moron.


Man....all you have to do is look at that site. It's looks like the "Ow My Balls" segment from Idiocrasy. It's funny how people visit obvious trash sites and think, "yeah this looks legit". Like anything else, it's a skill, or lack thereof. These people are exactly why the nigerian prince scams exist, because they actually work on some people.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 15, 2021)

mooray said:


> Man....all you have to do is look at that site. It's looks like the "Ow My Balls" segment from Idiocrasy. It's funny how people visit obvious trash sites and think, "yeah this looks legit". Like anything else, it's a skill, or lack thereof. These people are exactly why the nigerian prince scams exist, because they actually work on some people.


Did you read any of the comments people posted? A collection of racial slurs and misspelled words.


----------



## mooray (Jun 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did you read any of the comments people posted? A collection of racial slurs and misspelled words.


Who knew the uneducated were so stupid??


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2021)

*Byram Bridle’s claim that COVID-19 vaccines are toxic fails to account for key differences between the spike protein produced during infection and vaccination, misrepresents studies*

Many posts and articles (see examples here and here), like this article from LifeSiteNews, based this claim on a 28 May 2021 radio interview between the Canadian broadcaster Alex Pierson and the immunologist Byram Bridle. The interview received more than 39,000 interactions on Facebook, according to the social media analytics tool CrowdTangle.

During the interview, Bridle claimed that the spike protein produced through COVID-19 vaccination, which generates immunity against the disease, enters the bloodstream and can damage the blood vessels and brain. Scientists who reviewed this claim for Health Feedback found it misleading because it misrepresented the results from scientific studies and was based on cherry-picked information.








Byram Bridle’s claim that COVID-19 vaccines are toxic fails to account for key differences between the spike protein produced during infection and vaccination, misrepresents studies


The spike protein of SARS-CoV-2 allows the virus to bind to and infect cells, making it an ideal target for vaccine development. Recent studies suggested that the spike protein produced during infection alone might cause cardiovascular damage in COVID-19 patients. While the three COVID-19...




healthfeedback.org


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2021)

printer said:


> I already showed that the guy is a bit of a flake a number of pages back here when you brought him up. And the "big mistake" has had more happy customers than McDonald's hamburgers, billions and billions. Given that the associate professor of veterinary sciences does not give an alternative to get the virus beat down (Oh wait, it is the same prof that said it would take years to develop a vaccine), does he expect the world to just develop natural immunity to the virus? To let it mutate until we have an Iota, Kappa or Lambda variant?
> 
> You said the virus was released as an excuse to get the vaccine into our arms. That it was plotted*. So tell us, what it the effect that the plotters wanted to achieve by getting us all vaccinated?* You fail to let us know important details like that. And no, I will not bother reading your PM, the last one has shown me you are beyond help.


you're forgetting- the Microsoft microchip..and then we'll become magnetic..how come i'm the only one that can remember the rightie conspiracy theory around here?


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you're forgetting- the Microsoft microchip..and then we'll become magnetic..how come i'm the only one that can remember the rightie conspiracy theory around here?


But that does not explain why "They" want us to be magnetic, what the chip is to do. Also with over a billion doses give, you would think the people claiming that there are chips in the vaccine would get hold of a spoiled bottle or one of the used ones. They could put a sample under a microscope and prove to us there are chips in the vaccine.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Byram Bridle, a viral immunologist and associate professor at _University of Guelph, *Ontario*_ said the medical community “made a big mistake” deploying spike protein programs through mass vaccination campaigns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will tell you the first Pfizer i received they just took it out of the freezer and i could feel sitting in my muscle then when i stood up i had to hold on to the shopping cart because it gave me euphoria not like narcotic but close- they indoctrinated my brain to like whatever that shit was.

2nd shot..nada..i guess the chip was properly placed.


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i will tell you the first Pfizer i received they just took it out of the freezer and i could feel sitting in my muscle then when i stood up i had to hold on to the shopping cart because it gave me euphoria not like narcotic but close- they indoctrinated my brain to like whatever that shit was.
> 
> 2nd shot..nada..i guess the chip was properly placed.


Wonder why they need to give us two chip doses? Maybe because you can't stop at one?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2021)

printer said:


> But that does not explain why "They" want us to be magnetic, what the chip is to do. Also with over a billion doses give, you would think the people claiming that there are chips in the vaccine would get hold of a spoiled bottle or one of the used ones. They could put a sample under a microscope and prove to us there are chips in the vaccine.


well the chip is so we can become slaves to Microsoft and Bill Gates' evil empire of getting everyone vaccinated so we can become kind of a cross between K from Blade Runner 2049..see? it's going to take until 2049 to do this and Prometheus Travelers.

+ the chip is invisible and you can only see it with Microsoft Microscope.


----------



## mooray (Jun 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> well the chip is so we can become slaves to Microsoft and Bill Gates' evil empire of getting everyone vaccinated so we can become kind of a cross between K from Blade Runner 2049..see? it's going to take until 2049 to do this and Prometheus Travelers.


Or....let me throw out an alternative here...it makes you gay and brown so that you vote democrat.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2021)

printer said:


> Wonder why they need to give us two chip doses? Maybe because you can't stop at one?


just in case the first didn't take..that's why i had all those feelings on the first one and not the second. the first one placed itself properly and let me tell you it was complete brain..i've never felt anything like that complete brain euphoria as it settled into my cerebral cortex.


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> just in case the first didn't take..that's why i had all those feelings on the first one and not the second. the first one placed itself properly and let me tell you it was complete brain..i've never felt anything like that complete brain euphoria as it settled into my cerebral cortex.


So you are saying we pee out the first one that does not take or the second that is not needed? That must not be good for the environment.


----------



## Dryxi (Jun 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> just in case the first didn't take..that's why i had all those feelings on the first one and not the second. the first one placed itself properly and let me tell you it was complete brain..i've never felt anything like that complete brain euphoria as it settled into my cerebral cortex.


You have to get the shot in a different arm each time to stop the chip parts from combining to build the full conspiracy.


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> You have to get the shot in a different arm each time to stop the chip parts from combining to build the full conspiracy.


Darn, I got it in the same one. I was wondering why I have been having cravings to go visit Newsmax.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> You have to get the shot in a different arm each time to stop the chip parts from combining to build the full conspiracy.


Welcome back trumptard


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did you read any of the comments people posted? A collection of racial slurs and misspelled words.









Nothing like hardening people to seeing the very worst things and thinking 'I seen racism, and what I am saying is not racist'.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> You have to get the shot in a different arm each time to stop the chip parts from combining to build the full conspiracy.


i didn't do that they wanted me to be able to write with the correct hand when signing the waiver for what..? i don't know who reads that shit?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 15, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Straight from the horses mouth.
> 
> Former Pfizer VP and Virologist, Dr. Michael Yeadon, is one of the most credentialed medical professionals speaking out about the dangers of the Covid19 vaccines.
> 
> ...


Plasma Beings, plz. Want to know more about Plasma Beings.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2021)

printer said:


> So you are saying we pee out the first one that does not take or the second that is not needed? That must not be good for the environment.


no it's already attached to your cerebral cortex that's why you get that weird euphoria- your logic is there and it has to take that part for you to submit..i guess it's the last thing you feel when you're truly human- if it took, you don't feel anything the second time not even arm pain.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Plasma Beings, plz. Want to know more about Plasma Beings.


fetal position need only apply.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 15, 2021)

*19-Year-Old College Freshman Dies From Heart Problem One Month After Second Dose of Moderna Vaccine*








19-Year-Old College Freshman Dies From Heart Problem One Month After Second Dose of Moderna Vaccine


Simone Scott underwent a heart transplant one month after developing what her doctors believe was myocarditis following her second dose of Moderna. She received the second vaccine May 1 and died June 11.




childrenshealthdefense.org


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> *19-Year-Old College Freshman Dies From Heart Problem One Month After Second Dose of Moderna Vaccine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never answered my question. So I guess you must have received a diagnosis. My guess is schizophrenia.

Hyuck.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 15, 2021)

Turdsurfer is suffering from Uv light up the ass and bleach injections as per the Orange idiot.

Betting he is thinking that trump will be reinstated too … lol.

If you are clouded by vaccines and fact , try “ Diamondback “ therapy … Stick tongue out at rattler , accept fangs and lay down …. Feel the medicine . 

Plenty out there in AZ as you are aware of. 
Watch for plasma beings


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Turdsurfer is suffering from Uv light up the ass and bleach injections as per the Orange idiot.
> 
> Betting he is thinking that trump will be reinstated too … lol.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the Billy Jack movie, except for the plasma beings. Are the females hot, not in the plasma way, just hot?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Turdsurfer is suffering from Uv light up the ass and bleach injections as per the Orange idiot.
> 
> Betting he is thinking that trump will be reinstated too … lol.
> 
> ...


Amazing that the same people who got conned into thinking Trump was smart, an amazing businessman, did right by America and loves and respects his supporters think they understand what is going on with the vaccine.

There seems to be no limit to their dumbness.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 15, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Reminds me of the Billy Jack movie, except for the plasma beings. Are the females hot, not in the plasma way, just hot?


You'd have to ask an expert about that. 



@Trfsrfr ??????


----------



## topcat (Jun 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How could someone that stupid get through Med School?


It's perplexing.





Edit; Graduated from University of Calabar, in Nigeria. Now practices in a private clinic at a strip mall in Texas. Light the candles and incense.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 15, 2021)

topcat said:


> It's perplexing.


Why yes, isn’t it right!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2021)

I sure hope the next pandemic doesn't have a vaccine and a very high fatality rate. Republicans will have to deny the vote to a lot of people.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 15, 2021)

I asked a Bushdoctor …


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 15, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I sure hope the next pandemic doesn't have a vaccine and a very high fatality rate. Republicans will have to deny the vote to a lot of people.


Maybe natural selection will make the GOP the Dodo bird of political parties.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You'd have to ask an expert about that.
> 
> View attachment 4923967
> 
> @Trfsrfr ??????


Well that’s an awesome piece of head gear. I bet the quickest way to become a plasma being is wear that on a golf course in a lightning storm.


----------



## topcat (Jun 15, 2021)

Ooh, ee, ooh, ah ah, ting tang, walla walla bing bang.


Budzbuddha said:


> I asked a Bushdoctor …
> 
> View attachment 4924014


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 15, 2021)

topcat said:


> Ooh, ee, ooh, ah ah, ting tang, walla walla bing bang.


NICE


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 15, 2021)

Sure this thread went off the rails but bitch slapping trump turds bring smiles


----------



## topcat (Jun 15, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Well that’s an awesome piece of head gear. I bet the quickest way to become a plasma being is wear that on a golf course in a lightning storm.


----------



## topcat (Jun 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sure this thread went off the rails but bitch slapping trump turds bring smiles


 Awe, dey kin' take a little funnin'. We'ze all frendz.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 15, 2021)

Surprised nobody linked this …… plasma being / magnetic spoons and all.


----------



## topcat (Jun 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Surprised nobody linked this …… plasma being / magnetic spoons and all.


I'm not that hip. Good one!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sure this thread went off the rails but bitch slapping trump turds bring smiles


Trumpism could be considered a pandemic. The only vaccine is a functioning brain.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 15, 2021)

Here is the most *Glaring fact *about the pandemic and vaccines…… 

*Antivaxxers* *ARE **the control group . *



Suck on that trumptards


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here is the most *Glaring fact *about the pandemic and vaccines……
> 
> *Antivaxxers* *ARE **the control group . *
> 
> ...


The control group are the only ones ending up in the hospital or dying from covid now lol


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 16, 2021)

"I would, therefore, like to draw your attention to the high number of covid-19 vaccine-attributed deaths and ADRs that have been reported via the Yellow Card system between the 4th January 2021 and the 26th May 2021. In total, 1,253 deaths and 888,196 ADRs (256,224 individual reports) were reported during this period."



https://b3d2650e-e929-4448-a527-4eeb59304c7f.filesusr.com/ugd/593c4f_b2acdef3774b4e9ca06e9fae526fd5cd.pdf


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 16, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> "I would, therefore, like to draw your attention to the high number of covid-19 vaccine-attributed deaths and ADRs that have been reported via the Yellow Card system between the 4th January 2021 and the 26th May 2021. In total, 1,253 deaths and 888,196 ADRs (256,224 individual reports) were reported during this period."
> 
> 
> 
> https://b3d2650e-e929-4448-a527-4eeb59304c7f.filesusr.com/ugd/593c4f_b2acdef3774b4e9ca06e9fae526fd5cd.pdf


Do you hear voices every day or just every other day?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Do you hear voices every day or just every other day?


I get lonely when the voices stop .


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 16, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> *19-Year-Old College Freshman Dies From Heart Problem One Month After Second Dose of Moderna Vaccine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her name is Simone Scott.

She died after having a heart transplant you blithering idiot.









Medill freshman Simone Scott dies following heart transplant


Medill freshman Simone Scott died Friday morning following a heart transplant, Vice President for Student Affairs Julie Payne-Kirchmeier announced Saturday in a message to the community. Scott came to Northwestern from Mason, Ohio, and joined Northwestern News Network as a reporter and anchor...




dailynorthwestern.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 16, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> "I would, therefore, like to draw your attention to the high number of covid-19 vaccine-attributed deaths and ADRs that have been reported via the Yellow Card system between the 4th January 2021 and the 26th May 2021. In total, 1,253 deaths and 888,196 ADRs (256,224 individual reports) were reported during this period."
> 
> 
> 
> https://b3d2650e-e929-4448-a527-4eeb59304c7f.filesusr.com/ugd/593c4f_b2acdef3774b4e9ca06e9fae526fd5cd.pdf


I hope the Darwin Award people are aware of your fine work and research. You are a worthy recipient and I hope you get your award presentation like most others. Posthumously.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 16, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> "I would, therefore, like to draw your attention to the high number of covid-19 vaccine-attributed deaths and ADRs that have been reported via the Yellow Card system between the 4th January 2021 and the 26th May 2021. In total, 1,253 deaths and 888,196 ADRs (256,224 individual reports) were reported during this period."
> 
> 
> 
> https://b3d2650e-e929-4448-a527-4eeb59304c7f.filesusr.com/ugd/593c4f_b2acdef3774b4e9ca06e9fae526fd5cd.pdf



Hey Qtard, how are things over at gab?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sure this thread went off the rails but bitch slapping trump turds bring smiles


his name is Trailer Surfer hence his avi name.

i hope this brightens your day.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 16, 2021)

printer said:


> *Ten people connected to Delta variant outbreak at Calgary hospital were fully immunized*
> Most people who tested positive at a Calgary hospital for the more contagious COVID-19 variant first reported in India had mild symptoms, except one person who was admitted into intensive care.
> 
> Several people connected to the Delta variant outbreak at Foothills Medical Centre were also fully immunized before testing positive, health officials confirmed earlier in the week.
> ...


I had Covid-19, which theoretically should make me imune & prevent me from getting it again. I don't give a fuck what they say, I got a shot yesterday & will continue to wear a mask, forever if nessecery
Too many variants for me to feel really safe & 
I definitely don't want to go thru this shit again.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 16, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I had Covid-19, which theoretically should make me imune & prevent me from getting it again. I don't give a fuck what they say, I got a shot yesterday & will continue to wear a mask, forever if nessecery
> Too many variants for me to feel really safe &
> I definitely don't want to go thru this shit again.


I dont trust the immunity after being sick with it, so glad you got the shot and are keeping safe man. Best of luck, hopefully you don't have any lingering shit to deal with.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I had Covid-19, which theoretically should make me imune & prevent me from getting it again. I don't give a fuck what they say, I got a shot yesterday & will continue to wear a mask, forever if nessecery
> Too many variants for me to feel really safe &
> I definitely don't want to go thru this shit again.


i'm putting my mask back on; the smells i'm smelling aren't good and i closed the elevator on someone for sneezing more than once..as i went up i could hear her sneeze like over and over; she didn't cover her nose..WTF? 90% is still 10% of no efficacy.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I dont trust the immunity after being sick with it, so glad you got the shot and are keeping safe man. Best of luck, hopefully you don't have any lingering shit to deal with.


did you get it?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 16, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> I'm American.
> And our hospitals are and were empty.
> Did you not see all the social media video's going around of all the hospital nurses dancing, all choreographed?
> Here in the US we have nurses being layed off! In a pandemic?!
> ...


I've been on my back for almost 6 weeks as a result of getting Covid-19.
The facility I'm recovering in hàd 63 deaths as a result of Covid-19 & that's à fucking fact.
Y6u imply that you hàve a. high IQ.
You might but that won't stop you from being a fool, which you seem to be


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 16, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> did you get it?


Get what?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 16, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> "I would, therefore, like to draw your attention to the high number of covid-19 vaccine-attributed deaths and ADRs that have been reported via the Yellow Card system between the 4th January 2021 and the 26th May 2021. In total, 1,253 deaths and 888,196 ADRs (256,224 individual reports) were reported during this period."
> 
> 
> 
> https://b3d2650e-e929-4448-a527-4eeb59304c7f.filesusr.com/ugd/593c4f_b2acdef3774b4e9ca06e9fae526fd5cd.pdf


Tess Lawrie ( Mbbch , Phd ) … for those wondering what is a MBBCH … a bachelor degree in medicine .
All these degrees are Bachelors degrees meaning that you can leave secondary school (high school) and go straight to medical school for 5 or 6 years, then leave as a doctor. But if she continued to MBBS then it would equal an MD as this count
Non epidemiologist or virology… hmmmm.

Proposes a “ review “ of Ivermectin for covid- 19.
Ivermectrin is a parasitical compound , used in some degree against some viruses ( dengue I believe). But of course this is another futile attempt to push *NON PEER REVIEWED , or Non clinical trial / Non placebo control …. Subjective push to make her paper relevant. *



Again Turd Surfer you Dullard … you fail in the misinformation game. Vlad should fire you. Most
would have egg on their face but you got shit.


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> "I would, therefore, like to draw your attention to the high number of covid-19 vaccine-attributed deaths and ADRs that have been reported via the Yellow Card system between the 4th January 2021 and the 26th May 2021. In total, 1,253 deaths and 888,196 ADRs (256,224 individual reports) were reported during this period."
> 
> 
> 
> https://b3d2650e-e929-4448-a527-4eeb59304c7f.filesusr.com/ugd/593c4f_b2acdef3774b4e9ca06e9fae526fd5cd.pdf


The Yellow Card scheme (similar to the Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System in the U.S.) can be added to by anyone, whether a clinician or a member of the public. The scheme aims to help regulators identify potential side effects involving medicines or vaccines that had not been detected or are more common than seen in clinical trials.

However, the figures reported through the scheme are not sufficient to establish a proven side effect. The U.K.’s Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA), which runs the Yellow Card scheme, says:

_“The nature of Yellow Card reporting means that reported events are not always proven side effects. Some events may have happened anyway, regardless of vaccination. This is particularly the case when millions of people are vaccinated, and especially when most vaccines are being given to the most elderly people and people who have underlying illness.”_

In other words, it may simply be a coincidence that an adverse event, such as a cancer diagnosis or a speech disorder, happened within a short period after vaccination. Detailed analysis is needed to understand whether an adverse event happens at a higher rate than would be expected in the population.

The director of The Evidence-Based Medicine Consultancy Ltd, Tess Lawrie, wrote to the head of the MHRA about the adverse events reported for the COVID-19 vaccines. In the letter, which was quoted heavily in the article on America’s Frontline Doctors, Lawrie said that she would “like to draw your attention to the high number of covid-19 vaccine-attributed deaths”. However, as previously explained, deaths or any adverse events reported through the Yellow Card scheme were not attributed to vaccination.

In the letter, Lawrie stated that she recognized the limitations of the data and understood “that information on reported Adverse Drug Reactions should not be interpreted as meaning that the medicine in question generally causes the observed effect or is unsafe to use.” However, she contradicted this by concluding:

_“The MHRA now has more than enough evidence on the Yellow Card system to declare the COVID-19 vaccines unsafe for use in humans.”_

As evidence for her statements, Lawrie cited the numbers of various adverse events identified through the Yellow Card scheme. However, these reports can’t be used to establish a causal relationship between the vaccine and the occurrence of an adverse event. In addition, the raw numbers lack the context necessary to establish whether the vaccines are safe for use or not. Among the factors to consider are the expected side effects from vaccination, adverse events that would have happened regardless of vaccination, and the benefits of vaccination.

*Expected side effects*

The figures used by Lawrie overlook the fact that most of the reported adverse events are minor and transient, consisting of expected immune system responses associated with the use of vaccines. For instance, almost half of the nervous system disorders reported were headaches, which is listed as a very common side effect of the vaccines. There are also many reports of other common side effects such as pain, nausea, fever, and fatigue. The MHRA website clarified:

_“For all vaccines, detailed review of all reports has found that the overwhelming majority relate to injection site reactions (sore arm for example) and generalised symptoms such as a ‘flu-like’ illness, headache, chills, fatigue (tiredness), nausea (feeling sick), fever, dizziness, weakness, aching muscles, and rapid heartbeat. Generally, these happen shortly after the vaccination and are not associated with more serious or lasting illness. These types of reaction reflect the acute immune response triggered by the body to the vaccines, are typically seen with most types of vaccine and tend to resolve within a day or two.”_

*Expected adverse events in the population*

About 40 million people in the U.K. have received at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine since December 2020. Among such a large group of people, we would naturally expect to observe many medical conditions to arise that would have happened regardless of vaccination. The numbers reported through the Yellow Card Scheme do not provide this context, which would be necessary to determine whether an adverse event is occurring at an increased rate. The MHRA said:

_“The total number and the nature of Yellow Cards reported so far is not unusual for a new vaccine for which members of the public and healthcare professionals are encouraged to report any suspected adverse reaction.”_

*Benefits of the vaccine*

Each drug or vaccine is expected to cause a certain degree of side effects. However, this is weighed against the benefits of such an intervention to establish whether the public should use it. Lawrie does not appear to consider the benefits of vaccination in reducing deaths and hospitalizations due to COVID-19. The MHRA said:

_“The expected benefits of the vaccines in preventing COVID-19 and serious complications associated with COVID-19 far outweigh any currently known side effects. As with all vaccines and medicines, the safety of COVID-19 vaccines is continuously monitored and benefits and possible risks remain under review.”_

The Yellow Card scheme and its equivalents in other countries have already shown their use in identifying rare adverse events that may be linked to vaccinations. Regulators investigated following reports of an extremely rare specific type of blood clot in the brain, known as cerebral venous sinus thrombosis, occurring together with low levels of platelets (thrombocytopenia). Investigations found evidence for an increased risk of these rare blood clots among younger people after receiving the AstraZeneca vaccine. This led to many countries changing the vaccination guidelines, preferring an alternative COVID-19 vaccine for younger people.

Similarly, rare occurrences of anaphylaxis (a severe allergic reaction) also led to changes in guidance and information on the choice of vaccines for susceptible individuals.

In summary, the reports identified by Lawrie do not indicate any unexpected side effects from the COVID-19 vaccines. The Yellow Card scheme does not assign a cause to medical events following vaccination. The MHRA regulatory body collects this data to prompt further investigation if they have concerns. The MHRA analyzed the data and confirmed that the benefit of the COVID-19 vaccines “far outweigh any currently known side effects”.









Yellow Card scheme for adverse events does not suggest any new side effects of COVID-19 vaccines


Adverse event reporting systems, such as the Yellow Card scheme in the U.K. or VAERS in the U.S., are designed to help health authorities monitor the safety of medical products such as the COVID-19 vaccines. However, the databases contain unverified information and cannot demonstrate that...




healthfeedback.org


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 16, 2021)

Misinformation bullshit like this needs to be called out at *every *turn ……. Leading people into false remedies and pseudoscience will get people killed or harmed. You of course don’t care about your fellow man and deserve to be put on blast …. You bring nothing to this topic . You rather peddle dead ends and false hopes.

Being this is a grow site , you would think you would stick to burning up your seedlings with that mars hydro light you have on top of.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 16, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> You're slipping, you forgot to tell me to fuck off, or offer up some other childish retort.


why you want abuse?

I just want to know about Plasma Beings. Tell us about Plasma Beings plz


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 16, 2021)

RNA (and the mRNA in the COVID vaccine) can rewrite human DNA.
Not only do most researchers claim this is impossible, but the safety of the COVID vaccine is wholly dependent upon this errant claim.
The vaccines reprogram your cells to produce the deadly spike protein - and they may even permanently alter your DNA.






Discovery Identifies a Highly Efficient Human Reverse Transcriptase that can Write RNA Sequences into DNA







www.jefferson.edu


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> RNA (and the mRNA in the COVID vaccine) can rewrite human DNA.
> Not only do most researchers claim this is impossible, but the safety of the COVID vaccine is wholly dependent upon this errant claim.
> The vaccines reprogram your cells to produce the deadly spike protein - and they may even permanently alter your DNA.
> 
> ...


The genetic biologist has logged on


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2021)

You dont know shit turdsurfer


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 16, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> RNA (and the mRNA in the COVID vaccine) can rewrite human DNA.
> Not only do most researchers claim this is impossible, but the safety of the COVID vaccine is wholly dependent upon this errant claim.
> The vaccines reprogram your cells to produce the deadly spike protein - and they may even permanently alter your DNA.
> 
> ...


yes, yes, the vaccine mythology you post is nice but repetitive. Tell us about Plasma Beings.

Want to know about Plasma Beings plz.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2021)

Delta variant: How will it affect US cases, vaccine efficacy? (usatoday.com) 

*Delta is the 'most serious' COVID-19 variant, scientists say. How will it affect the US?*

As the Delta variant of COVID-19 tore through India last month, there was a lot of concern, but few answers about what would happen when it arrived in the United States.

Now that it accounts for at least 6% of this country's infections, there are a few more answers.

But it's still unclear whether Delta will go the mostly harmless way of other variants – or pose a serious threat to people who choose to skip COVID-19 shots.

"Globally, Delta is the most serious development that we know of in terms of the evolution of the virus," said William Hanage, an epidemiologist at the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health.

The real danger, if any, will be to people who have chosen not to get vaccinated, he and others said.

"Until a few weeks ago, I would have said they're probably going to get away with (being unvaccinated)," said Dr. Robert Wachter, chair of the Department of Medicine at the University of California, San Francisco. But "if Delta really takes off, that choice looks worse and worse." 

Vaccinated people should remain safe, he and others said. Even if they do get infected, they're likely to get a mild case of COVID-19.

But Wachter said a few new facts have made him worried about Delta's impact on unvaccinated Americans.

First, he's now convinced that Delta will take over as the main cause of COVID-19 in the U.S. because it's more contagious than previous variants.

It's still unclear whether Delta is also more dangerous, but early data can't rule that out, and on Tuesday the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention upgraded Delta to "a variant of concern," a more serious category than it had been in before. 

With a virus that is more contagious, a larger percentage of the population needs to be protected through vaccination or natural infection to keep the virus from spreading.

A new study shows that vaccinated people are safe against the Delta variant – but only after they get a second dose, meaning it'll take a minimum of five or six weeks between the time someone decides to get vaccinated and when they're protected. So anyone who changes their mind after cases start rising probably won't have time to get protected, said Wachter, who laid out his concerns in a recent Twitter thread. 

And he's concerned about what will happen to the unvaccinated in the fall, when cases are expected to climb, as flu does, with the season.

"Two weeks ago," he said, he would have predicted minor surges in the fall and the winter. "I'm now much more worried about Michigan-type surges."

*More:*What is the new coronavirus Delta variant, and should Americans be worried?

Dr. Paul Offit, director of the Vaccine Education Center at Children's Hospital of Philadelphia, shares his concern.

"When people choose not to be vaccinated, they're essentially contributing to an unfortunate natural experiment" to see what Delta will do, Offit said.

Although COVID-19 cases are way down in the United States – more than 90% since January – there is still enough virus circulating to cause a resurgence with just a small push, like the change of seasons, Offit said. "This is a winter virus at its heart."

Think of protection as a line, Wachter said. The more protected you are, the further you are over the line.

Two shots probably push people further past the line than a mild case of disease. People who are immunocompromised because of age or a medical condition don't get as far. And as immunity wanes over time, everyone gets closer to that dividing line. 

On the opposite side, a variant like Delta moves the line, making it harder to get and stay protected, Wachter said. 

His message to the unvaccinated: "You are less safe than you think you are and less safe than we would have thought two weeks ago now that we're understanding what's going on with Delta."

*Message from abroad: UK cases are climbing*
In the United Kingdom, where vaccination rates are similar to the U.S.'s, cases are climbing by 64% per week and are doubling each week in the country's hot spots, according to the BBC. On Monday, U.K. prime minister Boris Johnson delayed his country's planned reopening until July 19 to allow more people to get fully vaccinated.

Also Monday, Public Health England said the Pfizer-BioNTech and AstraZeneca-Oxford vaccines performed just as well against the Delta variant after two doses as against the original strain, with both more than 90% effective.

Some worry that the United States may be just a few weeks behind the U.K.

Hanage said the U.S. is so big and diverse that different areas are likely to see different outbreaks.

"I don't think we're going to get a national surge," he said. "Countrywide, the number of vaccinations are going to be hard for Delta to evade."

An area with 90% vaccination may be safe, and not see any outbreak at all, he said. Unless the 10% who are unvaccinated "all work in the same meatpacking plant," in which case that could spur a serious local problem.
...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2021)

ah shit not this phuckin guy...smh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2021)

China's COVID-19 vaccines are being called into question after infections surged in countries using Chinese shots (yahoo.com) 

*China's COVID-19 vaccines are being called into question after infections surged in countries using Chinese shots*


Two Chinese shots have been welcomed by vaccine-deprived lower-income countries.
But in some, cases of COVID-19 are surging even after widespread vaccination.
In response, observers are questioning how well the shots work, angering China.
By March, the Seychelles was one of the world's most vaccinated countries. With over half of its population fully inoculated from COVID-19, the island nation off Africa was outpacing even Israel.

This speedy rollout was largely thanks to China - imports of its Sinopharm shot made up 57% of all doses delivered there.

So when the Seychelles saw a sharp rise in virus cases in mid-May, despite some 60% of the population being fully vaccinated, that came as a surprise.

Later the surprise deepened as health officials confirmed, on May 10, that more than one third of Seychelles residents to fall sick had indeed already taken their vaccines.

Since then, more countries that use Chinese vaccines have been seeing rises in cases, prompting a reckoning for China as experts reassess the effectiveness of its widespread shots.

*Vaccines exported to 95 countries worldwide*
While Europe and the US were hoarding the Western-made AstraZeneca, Moderna, and Pfizer vaccines, China distributed its jabs widely. It was a lifeline for lower-income countries that had little hope of securing American or European jabs.

China's two flagship vaccines, made by biotech companies Sinovac and Sinopharm, quickly became a soft power tool in China's foreign policy.

According to the Beijing-based Bridge Consultancy, 95 countries have received doses of the Chinese vaccines. Out of almost 800 million doses promised by China, 272 million had been delivered as of mid-June.


It is not only the Seychelles. Two other countries which are highly vaccinated and rely heavily on the Sinopharm BBIB-P vaccine - Bahrain and Mongolia - have also seen a spike in cases.

Both countries have said they still trust the vaccines. Bahrain's undersecretary of health said that more than 90% of those hospitalized there were not vaccinated.

A policy adviser to the Mongolian Government told The Daily Telegraph that the spike in cases was due to the end of a lockdown, not problems with the vaccine.

Nonetheless, some are looking to limit exposure to the Chinese shots. Bahrain and the UAE, another early adopter of Sinopharm, have started offering the option of a Pfizer booster shot to those who had been fully vaccinated with the Sinopharm vaccine.

China's other flagship vaccine, Sinovac's CoronaVac jab, is also being closely scrutinized.

Santiago, the capital of Chile capital, imposed another lockdown on Saturday, as cases are sharply rising in spite of almost 60% of the country being fully immunized. Chile's vaccination program uses mostly Sinovac shots.

Variants probably have a role to play in the surge, Dr Susan Bueno, a professor of immunology from the Pontifical Catholic University, previously told the BBC. Even so, variants are present in Western nations without so pronounced an effect.

*The vaccines are protective against severe disease, but maybe not against infection and mild disease*
"You really need to use high-efficacy vaccines to get that economic benefit because otherwise they're going to be living with the disease long term," Raina MacIntyre, head of the biosecurity program at the Kirby Institute of the University of New South Wales in Sydney, Australia, told The New York Times for a recent article.

"The choice of vaccine matters."

If the vaccine is not protective against transmission of the virus, the countries might not be able to reach the elusive state of herd immunity, when enough people in the population are protected to stop the virus from spreading.

Israel seems to have recently passed that threshold. Earlier this month, when 60% of the country's population was fully vaccinated, cases dropped to about 15 a day, and are now hovering around zero. Israel used Western shots.

An expert previously told Insider that Israel's example suggests that other countries can reach herd immunity with a similar level of immunization.

Whereas Moderna and Pfizer shots are based on new mRNA technology, Sinovac and Sinopharm's vaccines use an inactivated virus in their shot. This is an older vaccine technology, used successfully in other diseases for decades.

Both Chinese shots have been given emergency use authorization by the WHO within the past six weeks.

According to published data, Sinopharm's vaccine is 79% effective at stopping symptomatic COVID-19. But there are caveats to that study, as it is based on a cohort of people under 60, mostly men, and on average pretty young, around 31 years old. Most serious COVID-19 cases are in far older people.

Looking at the data from the Seychelles, vaccine expert Dr. Kim Mulholland told The New York Times that the Sinopharm vaccine's efficacy was closer to about 50%.

This would be consistent with the protection seen with the Sinovac vaccine. The WHO says this shot gives 50.6% against symptomatic disease, based on data from a large study in Brazil.

By comparison, Pfizer and Moderna shots confer over 90% protection.

China does not hide that its vaccines probably don't give comprehensive protection from COVID-19.

In an interview with state-owned Chinese National Business Daily published on June 7, Shao Yiming, Chinese Centre for Disease Control and Prevention expert, said the Chinese vaccines available in China are designed to prevent severe illness, not all infections.
...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 16, 2021)

@Trfsrfr


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 16, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> RNA (and the mRNA in the COVID vaccine) can rewrite human DNA.
> Not only do most researchers claim this is impossible, but the safety of the COVID vaccine is wholly dependent upon this errant claim.
> The vaccines reprogram your cells to produce the deadly spike protein - and they may even permanently alter your DNA.
> 
> ...











Fact Check-mRNA vaccines do not turn humans into ‘hybrids’ or alter recipients’ DNA


Contrary to claims on social media, COVID-19 vaccines using messenger RNA (mRNA) technology do not transform recipients from humans into “hybrids,” nor do they alter human DNA through nanotechnology. The Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna vaccines use a new mRNA technology involving...




www.reuters.com





Dumbass.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 16, 2021)

Mr. Burns got vaccinated… now he’s a hybrid / plasma being


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> RNA (and the mRNA in the COVID vaccine) can rewrite human DNA.
> Not only do most researchers claim this is impossible, but the safety of the COVID vaccine is wholly dependent upon this errant claim.
> The vaccines reprogram your cells to produce the deadly spike protein - and they may even permanently alter your DNA.
> 
> ...


*Fact check: Genetic materials from mRNA vaccines do not multiply in your body forever*
A video shared online in which a man discusses mRNA vaccines includes numerous false claims, including that the vaccines become part of recipients’ bodies, that they alter DNA, and that they haven’t been tested.

The video begins with a man describing how the new vaccines used to protect against COVID-19 are different from vaccines that have been released before (here Timestamp 5.1. Both the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines that are available in the UK are mRNA vaccines.

The man says of the new vaccines: “Once you get this COVID-19 vaccine, and this little bit of genetic material, it becomes part of you. And those cells in your body will start multiplying and you will have parts of the genetic material of a foreign entity in your body for the rest of your life, there’s nothing that you can do about it. It now becomes part of you. You have been genetically engineered. Your DNA is now different from what it was prior to getting the vaccine.” (Timestamp 7.47)

Reuters has previously debunked claims that mRNA vaccines alter recipients’ DNA (here) While these types of vaccines do involve the injection of a small part of the virus’s genetic code to stimulate immune response in a patient without an infection (here) in contrast to the more widespread “conventional” vaccines (here) which use a whole pathogen or fragment, the mRNA from the vaccine does not alter the recipient’s DNA, is broken down shortly after vaccination and does not stay in the body (here). 








Fact check: Genetic materials from mRNA vaccines do not multiply in your body forever


A video shared online in which a man discusses mRNA vaccines includes numerous false claims, including that the vaccines become part of recipients’ bodies, that they alter DNA, and that they haven’t been tested.




www.reuters.com





Every (here) is a link to a page with the information they use to debunk the claim. 

Please realize you are being programed to believe nonsense. I still am waiting to hear what "They" want to achieve by injecting us with the vaccine.


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4924654
> @Trfsrfr


*Trump Turds.*


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 16, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump Turds.*



I'm thinking that he is an obvious troll. His one-week stay has been solely troll posts. In the grow section he is asking newbie questions and making ridiculous claims. Then in this forum he is saying anything that will rile people up and garner attention.


I doubt he will have a second week.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2021)

The Chinese are known for their cheap low quality products.










Hundreds of vaccinated Indonesian health workers get COVID-19, dozens in hospital


More than 350 doctors and medical workers have caught COVID-19 in Indonesia despite being vaccinated with Sinovac and dozens have been hospitalised, officials said, as concerns grow about the efficacy of some vaccines against more infectious variants.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 17, 2021)

I remember when “ Made in Japan “ or “ Made in Taiwan “ was a bad thing .

*shrugs


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 17, 2021)

It's been reported elsewhere so this report about long haul Covid diseases isn't a surprise. The number of people who were either asymptomatic or just mildly ill with Covid and later developed long haul symptoms surprised me. 









Many Post-Covid Patients Are Experiencing New Medical Problems, Study Finds (Published 2021)


An analysis of health insurance records of almost two million coronavirus patients found new issues in nearly a quarter — including those whose Covid infection was mild or asymptomatic.




www.nytimes.com





_Post-Covid health problems were common even among people who had not gotten sick from the virus at all, the study found. While nearly half of patients who were hospitalized for Covid-19 experienced subsequent medical issues, so did 27 percent of people who had mild or moderate symptoms and 19 percent of people who said they were asymptomatic.

the most common issue for which patients sought medical care was pain — including nerve inflammation and aches and pains associated with nerves and muscles — which was reported by more than 5 percent of patients or nearly 100,000 people, more than a fifth of those who reported post-Covid problems.

Breathing difficulties, including shortness of breath, were experienced by 3.5 percent of post-Covid patients.

Nearly 3 percent of patients sought treatment for symptoms that were labeled with diagnostic codes for malaise and fatigue,

Other new issues for patients, especially adults in their 40s and 50s, included high cholesterol, diagnosed in 3 percent of all post-Covid patients, and high blood pressure, diagnosed in 2.4 percent, the report said._


And people say they are afraid to take the vaccine.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's been reported elsewhere so this report about long haul Covid diseases isn't a surprise. The number of people who were either asymptomatic or just mildly ill with Covid and later developed long haul symptoms surprised me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read today that 7-8% of children that had covid are long haulers in the UK.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 17, 2021)

And I thought Victoria Secret shitcanning their “ angels “ because they were no longer “ relevant “ was bad news.

*Texas man who declined COVID-19 vaccine speaks out after undergoing double lung transplant ……. *

Joshua Garza *had* a chance to get vaccinated against COVID-19 in January *but he passed it up, thinking he didn't really need it.*

Now, the 43-year-old Texan is hoping to inspire others to get the shot after he became so ill following his COVID-19 diagnosis that he needed a rare double lung transplant to survive.

"COVID ended up attacking my lungs," Garza, of Sugarland, told ABC News.

After testing positive for COVID-19 in late January, Garza's health deteriorated rapidly. On Feb. 2, when he ended up falling while trying to walk, his wife called for an ambulance to take him to the hospital. He was ultimately transferred to Houston Methodist, where he was put on an extracorporeal membrane oxygenation (ECMO) machine to pump and oxygenate his blood for him.

"It was quick, it was within three weeks, the lungs were already shot," said Garza, who works in the oil and gas industry.

"They're telling you your lungs are failing, so you don't know if you're going to go to bed tonight and wake up tomorrow," he said.

Garza was put on the lung transplant list, and on April 13, successfully underwent surgery. He spent several more weeks recovering and rehabilitating to regain his strength after two months on life support before being released from the hospital on May 27.

Lung transplants are a rare intervention for COVID-19 patients "with no other options," Dr. Howard Huang, the medical director of lung transplantation at Houston Methodist and one of the doctors who treated Garza, told ABC News.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 17, 2021)

*Ricky “ Dickhead “ Schroeder ( Silver Spoon up Rectum guy ) back in the news ….*


*Ricky Schroder protests Foo Fighters show over vaccine mandate ..
But of course. *

*Not that I would personally waste money on that band …. But that’s me. *

The Foo Fighters played their first full-capacity concert since the start of the COVID-19 pandemic, but one of the more recognizable faces wasn't in the audience. Child actor Ricky Schroder ventured over to the Canyon Club in Agoura Hills, Calif. on Tuesday night to join protesters upset over the concert's vaccine mandate.

Schroder, 51, was photographed with a group of several dozen protestors holding signs like "Foo Fighters fight to bring segregation back" and "event for vaccinated only, unvaccinated not allowed," per _Variety_. 


What they’re doing is saying only vax people, separating humans is not OK," one of the protesters told CBS Los Angeles. "Those of us who have healthy immune systems should be able to enjoy these freedoms just like everybody else."

The Foo Fighters required attendees to show proof they received a COVID-19 vaccine in order to purchase tickets, which were only sold in-person last weekend. Schroder made his stance on that very clear in a Facebook post earlier this week.

"Dave Grohl is an ignorant punk who needs slapped for supporting Discrimination. Ignorance comes in all shapes & sizes," _The Champ _star wrote.


----------



## printer (Jun 17, 2021)

*Winkler pastor mourns father who died in Ontario ICU*
'If he got out of the hospital, he was going to get the vaccine'


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/winkler-pastor-father-covid-19-icu-wfpcbc-wfp-1.6069385


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 17, 2021)

Seen DEVO at that club a number of years back … bought me an energy dome.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2021)

The ongoing wave in South America doesn't seem to make the news much. It must be primeval down there with all the never ending death.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2021)

Oman now reporting that covid patients are dying of black mold infections.


----------



## printer (Jun 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The ongoing wave in South America doesn't seem to make the news much. It must be primeval down there with all the never ending death.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Jun 17, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Ricky “ Dickhead “ Schroeder ( Silver Spoon up Rectum guy ) back in the news ….*
> 
> 
> *Ricky Schroder protests Foo Fighters show over vaccine mandate ..
> ...


I honestly hope that the Delta virus does not waste many of those people or their families. 

But it will. The next 12 months will be filled with stories of antivaxxers coughing up their lives and leaving loved ones behind. Many more will suffer long haul Covid. All for a preventable disease.

I'm vaccinated but that doesn't mean I don't care. It's their choice and the consequences are theirs to face. They will tell us so if we ask. Right @PJ Diaz ?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I honestly hope that the Delta virus does not waste many of those people or their families.
> 
> But it will. The next 12 months will be filled with stories of antivaxxers coughing up their lives and leaving loved ones behind. Many more will suffer long haul Covid. All for a preventable disease.
> 
> I'm vaccinated but that doesn't mean I don't care. It's their choice and the consequences are theirs to face. They will tell us so if we ask. Right @PJ Diaz ?


I'm not a fan of Ricky at all. He's a self-entitled asshole IMO. But yeah, I agree that people's choices should be theirs to make, and of course every decision comes with "consequences", but as long as people are willing to own up to the decisions that they make, and understand that they create their own destiny, instead of blaming others, I'm good with that.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 17, 2021)

Fact Check-British Airways is not in ‘crisis talks’ with the government over vaccinated pilots


Claims that British Airways is in “crisis talks” with the British government due to the deaths of three pilots who received COVID-19 shots are unfounded, a company representative and British medicines regulator spokesperson has told Reuters.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 17, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Fact Check-British Airways is not in ‘crisis talks’ with the government over vaccinated pilots
> 
> 
> Claims that British Airways is in “crisis talks” with the British government due to the deaths of three pilots who received COVID-19 shots are unfounded, a company representative and British medicines regulator spokesperson has told Reuters.
> ...


oh hi

Plasma Beings. Tell us about Plasma Beings.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2021)

Qtard is back.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 17, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405546158785806341


----------



## printer (Jun 17, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405546158785806341


*Fact Check-British Airways is not in ‘crisis talks’ with the government over vaccinated pilots*
Claims that British Airways is in “crisis talks” with the British government due to the deaths of three pilots who received COVID-19 shots are unfounded, a company representative and British medicines regulator spokesperson has told Reuters.

Shared in the form of a voice recording on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter, an unidentified male says he has spoken to a “friend who’s a BA pilot” and explains “things are getting crazy” after three fellow pilots passed away (here , here and here).

“They’ve had the third BA pilot die in the last seven days, yeah? Third pilot dead in the last week,” says the man heard in the recording. “The first two guys were in their forties and fifties; this guy, mid-thirties, perfectly fit, no underlying conditions. He gets his second jab and he’s dead within days, exactly the same with the first two.

“Because of this, BA are now in crisis talks with the government about whether to allow vaccinated pilots to fly. The issue with that of course is that about 80%, according to my friend in BA, 80-85% have been injected.”

The man then goes on to say only “10% of pilots will be able to fly,” branding it a “serious issue”.

On Twitter, some users have also shared a photo of what appears to be four books of condolence next to framed pictures of four men in a British Airways-themed lounge (here). “I believe it was actually FOUR young pilots who died due to the Maxine,” tweeted one user.

Reuters presented the claims to British Airways, which said they were unfounded and that no such talks were underway with the government. The spokesperson, however, confirmed the authenticity of the four condolence books, as four company pilots had recently passed away. “Our thoughts are with their family and friends,” they said, adding that none of the deaths was linked to vaccines.

In a statement to Reuters, the UK’s Medicines & Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) also denied any such crisis talks with Britain’s flagship air carrier.

“We have not been made aware of deaths of BA pilots after receiving the Covid-19 vaccine and have not had discussions with BA or other airlines, about preventing pilots from flying after receiving the COVID-19 vaccine,” said Dr. Sarah Branch, the director of vigilance and risk management of medicines for the MHRA. “There are currently no restrictions on aviation or other industries and activities post vaccination.

“Our advice remains that the benefits of the vaccine outweigh the risks in the majority of people. It is still vitally important that people come forward for their vaccination and for their second dose when invited to do so.

“We ask anyone who suspects they have experienced a side effect linked with their COVID-19 vaccine to report it to the Coronavirus Yellow Card website.”

*VERDICT*
False. British Airways is not in “crisis talks” with the British government about vaccinated pilots. Four pilots have recently died – and British Airways says none of these is linked to vaccines.

This article was produced by the Reuters Fact Check team. Read more about our work to fact-check social media posts here .








Fact Check-British Airways is not in ‘crisis talks’ with the government over vaccinated pilots


Claims that British Airways is in “crisis talks” with the British government due to the deaths of three pilots who received COVID-19 shots are unfounded, a company representative and British medicines regulator spokesperson has told Reuters.




www.reuters.com





Please get help. Baring that, try fact checking before you post.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The ongoing wave in South America doesn't seem to make the news much. It must be primeval down there with all the never ending death.


Would YOU go down there to report on it?

I sure as hell wouldn't.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The ongoing wave in South America doesn't seem to make the news much. It must be primeval down there with all the never ending death.


We don’t hear much about India anymore either.

I guess everything is all good now.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 18, 2021)

India's numbers have been falling pretty dramatically, they did a hard lock down, people wouldn't even leave home for food.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 18, 2021)

Moscow reports 9,056 new coronavirus cases, the biggest one-day increase on record


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 18, 2021)

Only 10% of Russians have been vaccinated . No one wants the Sputnik vaccine. It lost its approval for distribution throughout the world.


----------



## printer (Jun 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Only 10% of Russians have been vaccinated . No one wants the Sputnik vaccine. It lost its approval for distribution throughout the world.


Now if they took out the chips. In Russia's case they actually are putting one in. And it is not like they tried making it small enough that you can't see it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 18, 2021)

Important study out of UK Worth your time.
Researchers examined brain MRIs of people before and after they got COVID, matched with controls.
What did they find?
Substantial loss of grey matter in those who had gotten but recovered from COVID 










Brain imaging before and after COVID-19 in UK Biobank


There is strong evidence for brain-related pathologies in COVID-19, some of which could be a consequence of viral neurotropism. The vast majority of brain imaging studies so far have focused on qualitative, gross pathology of moderate to severe cases, often carried out on hospitalised patients...




www.medrxiv.org


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405546158785806341


lulz

That one was debunked in a matter of minutes.

So, tell us something pertinent, interesting and unprovable. Plasma Beings. Tell us about Plasma Beings.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Important study out of UK Worth your time.
> Researchers examined brain MRIs of people before and after they got COVID, matched with controls.
> What did they find?
> Substantial loss of grey matter in those who had gotten but recovered from COVID
> ...


I was reading about this elsewhere. Apparently, it doesn't effect republicans. I wonder why.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 18, 2021)

printer said:


> Now if they took out the chips. In Russia's case they actually are putting one in. And it is not like they tried making it small enough that you can't see it.


I don’t know why Biden gave Putin a couple gifts when they met. What a waste of money! I saw Hilarys interview on the morning Joe the other day and it was fantastic. She should be our president today really. It’s a great interview . I would love to see her bitch slap Putin. No more mansplainig bullshit allowed motherfuckers. Maybe she will still become President one day. She would be amazing .


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t know why Biden gave Putin a couple gifts when they met. What a waste of money! I saw Hilarys interview on the morning Joe the other day and it was fantastic. She should be our president today really. It’s a great interview . I would love to see her bitch slap Putin. No more mansplainig bullshit allowed motherfuckers. Maybe she will still become President one day. She would be amazing .







Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 18, 2021)

Turdsurfer has returned


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Moscow reports 9,056 new coronavirus cases, the biggest one-day increase on record


no wonder Putin is scared. something i gleaned from Biden is that Putin doesn't have a plan because he doesn't have a government and they're going to try to help him through it. self-interest is self-interest..we're going to trade them and they're going to trade us..deliverables TBD. unless Putin acts up then we can pull right the fvck out.

9056? one day? he needs help.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t know why Biden gave Putin a couple gifts when they met. What a waste of money! I saw Hilarys interview on the morning Joe the other day and it was fantastic. She should be our president today really. It’s a great interview . I would love to see her bitch slap Putin. No more mansplainig bullshit allowed motherfuckers. Maybe she will still become President one day. She would be amazing .


she sucked and that's why she's not president right now. it has to do with attitude.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> she sucked and that's why she's not president right now. it has to do with attitude.


What attitude is that?

I hope you held your nose and voted for her in 2016. If not, you share responsibility for trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> What attitude is that?
> 
> I hope you held your nose and voted for her in 2016. If not, you share responsibility for trump.


of course i voted her..i'm insulted that you would think i didn't.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 18, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405606519631007748


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not a fan of Ricky at all. He's a self-entitled asshole IMO. But yeah, I agree that people's choices should be theirs to make, and of course every decision comes with "consequences", but as long as people are willing to own up to the decisions that they make, and understand that they create their own destiny, instead of blaming others, I'm good with that.


Shit the fuck up and stop killing people


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 18, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405461665643118595


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Thanks for the heads up.


Your welcome , it’s always a pleasure. I was just made aware of the most fascinating information regarding a possible positive reaction from the Moderna vaccine! I wish it happened to me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> she sucked and that's why she's not president right now. it has to do with attitude.


Lol, she sucked? No, You suck. Stop trolling me.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405606519631007748


is this a chain letter?


----------



## printer (Jun 18, 2021)

*Airline pilot in mystery death*
A British Airways airline pilot died in a tragedy at a well-known mountain trail bike park.

Edward Brice-Bennett, 33, was spotted unconscious by a sharp-eyed member of the public on a trail by the side of his bike in Tidworth, Wiltshire.

Emergency services dashed to the scene – but the father of one, described as ‘wonderful’, Mr Brice-Bennett was confirmed dead 45 minutes later.

Wiltshire Police stressed: ”There appears to be no suspicious circumstances related to this incident.”

A post mortem examination showed two conditions, abdominal trauma and haemoperitoneum, but no cause of death had yet been ascertained, 








Airline pilot in mystery death - New Valley News


A British Airways airline pilot died in a tragedy at a well-known mountain trail bike park. Edward Brice-Bennett, 33, was spotted unconscious by a sharp-eyed member of the public on […]




www.newvalleynews.co.uk





*"Hemoperitoneum* is a type of internal bleeding. When you have this condition, blood is accumulating in your peritoneal cavity. The peritoneal cavity is a small area of space located between your internal abdominal organs and your inner abdominal wall."

*"Abdominal trauma* is an *injury* to the *abdomen*. Signs and symptoms include *abdominal* pain, tenderness, rigidity, and bruising of the external *abdomen*."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> of course i voted her..i'm insulted that you would think i didn't.


I was pretty sure you didn’t vote for trump but I know people that did because they felt like you did about Hillary.

I didn’t mean to insult you


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 18, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405606519631007748


That fake story is so old it was pressed into a clay tablet. Even then, it was laughed at for being fake .

Plasma Beings plz. Tell us about Plasma Beings.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 18, 2021)

Turd mongering


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2021)

great i'm excited about buying less as a boycott measure.









Grocery stores are excited to charge you higher prices | CNN Business


You might not be excited about paying higher prices for meat and vegetables, but your grocery store is thrilled.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Read today that 7-8% of children that had covid are long haulers in the UK.


It definitely affected my breathing.
Walking normally I experiençe shortness of breath like I had ran a mile.
Hopefully with exercise it will improve.
Good news!!!
I am being released on Monday
Hallelujah!!!
Àlmost 6 weeks of pure Hell, but I survived & consider myself fortunate.
Be sàfe everyone & wear a mask & get the vaccine,
Don't take a chance


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 18, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405546158785806341


Jesus Christ, you açtually believe that shit?
I actually pity you


----------



## topcat (Jun 18, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Turdsurfer has returned
> 
> View attachment 4925887


From Dogtown. Bolinas, CA.
Dogtown, Marin County, California - Wikipedia


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> great i'm excited about buying less as a boycott measure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the American way
What's the surprise?
If you get the chance, màke the money
Fuck morality.


----------



## printer (Jun 18, 2021)

"..... for instance, Dr. Brent Roussin, who has been front and centre throughout the pandemic. As the province’s chief public health officer, he plays a essential role in the response to COVID-19. Standing above the political fray, his position is critical in the messaging to Manitobans. The more he is trusted, the more able we will be to flatten the curve for good.

In October, before the second wave hit, Roussin’s approval levels were impressive as 81 per cent of Manitobans gave the doctor the thumbs up; however, as the third wave dragged Manitoba into the spotlight as the worst COVID hotspot in North America, Roussin’s approval rating fell to 67 per cent.

He’s still head and shoulders ahead of Brian Pallister’s approval rating of 29 per cent, but Roussin’s approval rating actually fell further than that of the premier, dropping 14 points since the fall compared to the 12-point decline for Pallister in the same period."

Funny, a society that believes its medical experts. The 20% was surely our bible-belters and hard core, I can't think of a nice word to call them, sorry. I can understand the drop in popularity, "The kids are still in the house!" No, it has not been easy for some.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 19, 2021)

Sure looks like the start of a Delta wave, we're about 3 weeks behind the UK.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 19, 2021)

lol this thread gets me every damn time. I am enjoying myself and then BAM.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2021)

printer said:


> "..... for instance, Dr. Brent Roussin, who has been front and centre throughout the pandemic. As the province’s chief public health officer, he plays a essential role in the response to COVID-19. Standing above the political fray, his position is critical in the messaging to Manitobans. The more he is trusted, the more able we will be to flatten the curve for good.
> 
> In October, before the second wave hit, Roussin’s approval levels were impressive as 81 per cent of Manitobans gave the doctor the thumbs up; however, as the third wave dragged Manitoba into the spotlight as the worst COVID hotspot in North America, Roussin’s approval rating fell to 67 per cent.
> 
> ...


why did they do this?


----------



## printer (Jun 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> why did they do this?


God will protect.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2021)

printer said:


> God will protect.


tell that to those being cremated in makeshift parking lot crematoriums because so many people died all at once.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 19, 2021)

The bible belt region I reside in (14,000ppl in 285sq km) has the second lowest vaccine rate in the province at under 40%. The only region with a lower rate has 16 000ppl in 400 000sq km. 

One local pastor was charged again yesterday -$90k - which adds to his previous fines of $117k & $66k. Their brains are infected by devils.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2021)

The Latest: Daily infections soar in Russia; Moscow hard hit (yahoo.com) 

*The Latest: Daily infections soar in Russia; Moscow hard hit*

MOSCOW — Russia’s national coronavirus taskforce on Saturday reported 17,906 new infections, more than double the daily tally from early June.

More than half of the new infections are in Moscow, where cases have tripled this month. The soaring case count has caused alarm among officials, who have increased measures to obstruct the spread.

Moscow, its outlying area and two other Russian regions this week ordered mandatory vaccinations for workers in retail, education and other service sectors. Moscow has closed food courts in shopping centers and restricted restaurants and bars in the capital to takeout orders from 11 p.m. to 6 a.m.

Russians are widely resistant to vaccinations and only about 12% of the population has received a shot. Nearly 5.3 million cases have been reported in the country of 146 million, with 128,911 deaths, but experts consider both numbers undercounts.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 19, 2021)

let these fuckwads just keel over already …. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405660367808778243


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 19, 2021)

% circulating in USA


----------



## mooray (Jun 19, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> let these fuckwads just keel over already ….
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405660367808778243


Why is he working the "you don't need a vaccine if you've recovered from covid" angle so incredibly hard? That doesn't even seem like a point that people are disputing.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 19, 2021)

mooray said:


> Why is he working the "you don't need a vaccine if you've recovered from covid" angle so incredibly hard? That doesn't even seem like a point that people are disputing.


Is it really even a point? Or is it just bullshit that he is pretending is out there based on some troll interpretation and statistical manipulation?


----------



## mooray (Jun 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Is it really even a point? Or is it just bullshit that he is pretending is out there based on some troll interpretation and statistical manipulation?


Yes, that! He's creating a false conflict so that he can be right about something that isn't even a point of contention.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 19, 2021)

mooray said:


> Yes, that! He's creating a false conflict so that he can be right about something that isn't even a point of contention.


I think of is as the the jedi mind trick troll.







It is not clever, and people don't believe it, but they are so sick and tired of the bullshit that they might not say anything because they consider the effort is wasted energy.


----------



## printer (Jun 19, 2021)

That is it, I am just going to go out and get infected. Oh wait, I already had my two shots. Two days of feeling, a little crapy. I guess I ciuld have takken a Tylenol or something, didn't feel crapy enough I guess.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2021)

This essay on the tragedy of education during the pandemic was pretty good. The author shares my opinion of online learning. Last year was an effing disaster in my area. It's going to take a a while to get my youngest back on track:

*I Taught Online School This Year. It Was a Disgrace.*









Opinion | I Taught Online School This Year. It Was a Disgrace. (Published 2021)


Remote learning needs to end with the pandemic.




www.nytimes.com





_I am still bewildered and horrified that our society walked away from this responsibility, that we called school inessential and left each family to fend for itself. Meanwhile nurses, bus drivers and grocery workers all went to work in person — most of my students’ parents went to work in person — not because it was safe but because their work is essential. Spare me your “the kids are all right” Facebook memes. Some children may have learned to do laundry or enjoy nature during the pandemic. Many others suffered trauma and disconnection that will take years to repair.

I don’t know the first thing about public health. I won’t venture an opinion on what impact the school closures had on controlling the spread of Covid. What I do know is that the private schools in our city quickly got to work upgrading HVAC systems, putting up tents, cutting class sizes and rearranging schedules so that they could reopen in relative safety. Public schools in other states and countries did the same.
More of our public school systems should have likewise moved mountains — repurposed buildings, reassigned staff, redesigned programming, reallocated funding — to offer consistent public schooling, as safely as possible, to all children.

Instead we opened restaurants and gyms and bars while kids stayed home, or got complicated hybrid schedules that many parents turned down because they offered even less stability than virtual school. Even now, with vaccinations rising and case rates dropping, some families remain reluctant to send their kids back to us in the fall. I can’t help thinking that’s because we broke their trust.
Does virtual learning work for some kids, in some circumstances? Sure. So does home-schooling, or not attending school at all. But I am profoundly relieved that most districts, including my own, plan to shut down or restrict the online option_


I quit the idea of enrolling him in summer school when I heard it will be online. He's vaccinated, got a job washing dishes so he's going to have his own money in his pocket and I hope he catches up on being a kid again. He's had enough time around me. It's time to go out and do stuff he can't tell me about.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I think of is as the the jedi mind trick troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this has been before but not with the internet.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> This essay on the tragedy of education during the pandemic was pretty good. The author shares my opinion of online learning. Last year was an effing disaster in my area. It's going to take a a while to get my youngest back on track:
> 
> *I Taught Online School This Year. It Was a Disgrace.*
> 
> ...


is your youngest alive?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2021)

They lost their loved ones to Covid. Then they heard from them again


Some people say they've been contacted in recent months -- via visions, voices and symbols -- by a loved one who died from coronavirus. These encounters that may sound implausible, but they're in fact part of a historical pattern.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I hope he catches up on being a kid again. He's had enough time around me. It's time to go out and do stuff he can't tell me about.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> This essay on the tragedy of education during the pandemic was pretty good. The author shares my opinion of online learning. Last year was an effing disaster in my area. It's going to take a a while to get my youngest back on track:
> 
> *I Taught Online School This Year. It Was a Disgrace.*
> 
> ...


He is lucky to have you as his father ! Happy Father’s Day, dog.
speaking of dog.... wasnt Champ the most beautiful dog? Rip. He was such a cute puppy. I feel so bad for the Biden’s.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> is your youngest alive?


we dealt with the pandemic as best we could. The first term in spring of 2020, I did not realize how badly prepared I was. I figured working from home would be enough to keep track of their online schooling. I was wrong. Eventually I went part-time at work so that I could keep track of them during the school day and help them out when they lost focus. But I was late in realizing how badly things were going that semester and both kids fell behind in their progress. 

I'm not a teacher so I took online learning classes. Cooperative learning. Things are so different from when I was in HS. This year, my oldest graduated with not great grades but was accepted at the university of his choice and we'll see how it goes next year. Youngest regressed, not just in his education but socially. He still has a couple of years to go before graduation. We are seeing a counselor. Although I consider their education to be their main job, I encouraged him to get a part time job this summer in order to get him out and among people again. We're trying figure it out. Other people have had different results but for me, my kids need in-person classroom learning.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 20, 2021)

Delta now accounts for 96% of new infections in the UK and in the USA it has gone from 10% to 31% in the last week, here it comes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Delta now accounts for 96% of new infections in the UK and in the USA it has gone from 10% to 31% in the last week, here it comes.


Very important to get that second vaccination because it’s the biggest threat to partially vaccinated individuals . 
The research found that two doses of a COVID vaccine provided 81 percent protection against the B.1.617.2 variant (compared with 87 percent protection against the B.1.1.7 variant). One dose only provided 33 percent protection against symptomatic infection from B.1.617.2 (compared with 51 percent protection against B.1.1.7). That means, according to a _Financial Times_ analysis, that a single dose is 35 percent less effective against B.1.617.2 than it is against B.1.1.7.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> we dealt with the pandemic as best we could. The first term in spring of 2020, I did not realize how badly prepared I was. I figured working from home would be enough to keep track of their online schooling. I was wrong. Eventually I went part-time at work so that I could keep track of them during the school day and help them out when they lost focus. But I was late in realizing how badly things were going that semester and both kids fell behind in their progress.
> 
> I'm not a teacher so I took online learning classes. Cooperative learning. Things are so different from when I was in HS. This year, my oldest graduated with not great grades but was accepted at the university of his choice and we'll see how it goes next year. Youngest regressed, not just in his education but socially. He still has a couple of years to go before graduation. We are seeing a counselor. Although I consider their education to be their main job, I encouraged him to get a part time job this summer in order to get him out and among people again. We're trying figure it out. Other people have had different results but for me, my kids need in-person classroom learning.


it's okay; it's been a big change for all of us with different outcomes because you know why. 

my point was your family is safe and sound.

priorities friend


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 21, 2021)

I read that it's usually fatal there.










Tens of thousands of COVID-19 survivors in India are developing deadly 'black fungus' infections that can lead to blindness


The number of infections have shot up to 31,000 in the past few weeks. Doctors believe a lack of bottled oxygen may be to blame for the rise.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## waktoo (Jun 21, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I'm thinking that he is an obvious troll. His one-week stay has been solely troll posts. In the grow section he is asking newbie questions and making ridiculous claims. Then in this forum he is saying anything that will rile people up and garner attention.
> 
> 
> I doubt he will have a second week.


Time to take out the trash...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not a fan of Ricky at all. He's a self-entitled asshole IMO. But yeah, I agree that people's choices should be theirs to make, and of course every decision comes with "consequences", but as long as people are willing to own up to the decisions that they make, and understand that they create their own destiny, instead of blaming others, I'm good with that.


getting vaccine in the 60s was sacred and you wanted to have everything to go to school- there wasn't this bullshit. everybody did it and was happy to, unlike other countries that couldn't afford them. We as Americans, were lucky back then, before the internet and fvcking crazy people.


----------



## mooray (Jun 21, 2021)

Not just the internet, but before the "everyone is awesome" generation. The target was confidence, but we overshot into narcissism.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406738374203949065


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 21, 2021)

Here we go again …. TurdSurfer just dropped another deuce.

Hey dummy you know even that fat orange fuck and his tard family got the shot … right ? 
They just kept it secret from the turds like you.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 21, 2021)

The Qtard is a serious snowflake afraid of it's own shadow.


----------



## waktoo (Jun 21, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406738374203949065


Re-posting Twats that affirm the propaganda you're spreading doesn't lend credibility to the propaganda that you're spreading.

Twat.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> getting vaccine in the 60s was sacred and you wanted to have everything to go to school- there wasn't this bullshit. everybody did it and was happy to, unlike other countries that couldn't afford them. We as Americans, were lucky back then, before the internet and fvcking crazy people.


Everyone smoked cigarettes in the 60's too. Using what "people did in the 60's" is really not a good benchmark for how to live a healthy life today.


----------



## mooray (Jun 21, 2021)

It doesn't look like that's what was being suggested, that everything was better.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 21, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406738374203949065


It's called Pericardial effusion. It takes between 2 and 6 months to form.

So it's physically impossible for his vaccination shot to have caused it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2021)

waktoo said:


> Re-posting Twats that affirm the propaganda you're spreading doesn't lend credibility to the propaganda that you're spreading.
> 
> Twat.


you know what's funny about no *known* health problems?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Everyone smoked cigarettes in the 60's too. Using what "people did in the 60's" is really not a good benchmark for how to live a healthy life today.


everyone didn't smoke..nasty, disgusting habit it is.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 21, 2021)

Get your Turdsurfer swag … forget tin foil - experience the power of poop ! Powerful anti covid benefits ! …. CODE BROWN for 15% off yo shit !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2021)

'Breathtaking stupidity': Trump critics stunned by his 'genocidal' plan to ship COVID patients to Guantánamo - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism 

*'Breathtaking stupidity': Trump critics stunned by his 'genocidal' plan to ship COVID patients to Guantánamo*

According to a bombshell report in the Washington Post, Donald Trump suggested shipping Americans infected with COVID-19 to Guantánamo as the pandemic began to spread across the United States.

Based upon the book "Nightmare Scenario: Inside the Trump Administration's Response to the Pandemic That Changed History," by the Post's Yasmeen Abutaleb and Damian Paletta, the report states, "In the early days of the coronavirus pandemic, as White House officials debated whether to bring infected Americans home for care, President Donald Trump suggested his own plan for where to send them, eager to suppress the numbers on U.S. soil," with Trump asking aides, "Don't we have an island that we own? What about Guantánamo? We import goods. We are not going to import a virus."

The report notes that the ex-president's aides were "stunned" by his suggestion -- and it was quickly dropped.

Equally stunned were critics of the one-term president as the report spread on Twitter, with one commenter calling out Trump for his "genocidal callousness."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 21, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406738374203949065


This guy just got his second shot too.









Suspected fatal shark attack in New Caledonia


Rescue services in New Caledonia were Thursday searching for the body of a fisherman believed to have been killed by a shark, following a spate of fatal attacks in the South Pacific territory this year.



phys.org


----------



## Sativied (Jun 21, 2021)

Daily cases dropped far below 1000 in NL over the past week, only 582 today, some hospitals closing covid sections. In a few days almost all measures will end, except for 5 feet distance (and only when that's not possible a mask is mandator, as well as in public transport ).



5% of infections are Delta variant, 14 mil shots on 17 mil population. Experts as well as government consider it a realistic scenario the numbers will go up again affer the summer ends. 85% or so wants to get vaccinated so it’s hopefully not going to be as bad as it’s been. Cases are even relatively lower across the border in Germany but they are holding on to a few measures for now,
like masks.

Because of all the measures there have barely been any flu cases. That might not be the case next fall/winter. Especially with travelling restrictions being lifted. The EU in their endless lack of wisdom decided mandatory testing for travellers should be free. Something we opposed as it removes an incentive to get vaccinated (vaccine is free, 2 tests costs more than a flight to a Spanish beach).

Anyway, looks like we can stick our heads in the sand for a couple of months.


----------



## topcat (Jun 21, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406738374203949065


Show the death certificate.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406738374203949065


That is so boring.

Plasma beings. Tell us about Plasma Beings, pls.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2021)

topcat said:


> Show the death certificate.


Autopsy report!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 21, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406738374203949065


It could happen, here's proof


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 21, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Daily cases dropped far below 1000 in NL over the past week, only 582 today, some hospitals closing covid sections. In a few days almost all measures will end, except for 5 feet distance (and only when that's not possible a mask is mandator, as well as in public transport ).
> 
> View attachment 4928018
> 
> ...



You guys should be in good shape if you get to 85%, it's looking like we'll be lucky to get over 60%, too many brainwashed Qtards here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You guys should be in good shape if you get to 85%, it's looking like we'll be lucky to get over 60%, too many brainwashed Qtards here.


Here in NS we've got nearly 80% with a single shot 12+ years old and more getting vaccinated all the time, I hope we should see around 90% fully vaccinated here by fall. I got an email about moving my 2nd Pfizer ahead the other day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2021)

There appears to be a slight leveling of the upward curve, but we are almost at 80% (79.3%) now, I don't see why we shouldn't make 90% by fall. Those who get the first dose will most likely get the second, now if we can just beat the delta variant before it hits us hard.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> . . . . . . . . . it's looking like we'll be lucky to get over 60%, too many brainwashed Qtards here.


It's much lower than that in the red states. There was a story on NPR earlier tonight about the car companies rethinking their placement of so many factories in the south. Toyota said that they only had 15% of their Mississippi workers get the vaccine. I think the highest was 50%. All auto workers are still wearing mask on the line. Looks like they won't be going away anytime soon.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Get your Turdsurfer swag … forget tin foil - experience the power of poop ! Powerful anti covid benefits ! …. CODE BROWN for 15% off yo shit !
> 
> View attachment 4928147


It's the slogan that sold me.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You guys should be in good shape if you get to 85%, it's looking like we'll be lucky to get over 60%, too many brainwashed Qtards here.


What also plays a role, especially with youngsters, is that over 60% of the population goes on vacation abroad, people are eager to get a vax passport/app. Over the past 2 weeks, 40% of people 500 people returning from a vacation in Spain and Portugal alone were infected. Delta variant now at 9%. That’s only 50 people but it’s expected to become the dominant variant within a month or two.

The main hurdle now is to get that 85% to actually get the second shot. With zero cases in many areas, people may be less eager to follow up. Although largely overlapping the vaccinated part, at least 12% of the population already had covid, likely many more. If herd immunity is an option, we shoudl have some good relevant data later this year.

I’m scheduled this week for my second pfizer shot and not looking forward to it. First one felt like how some described the second. Felt lilke I had the flu and just wanted to sleep for days. If the Delta variant didn’t exist, I’d skip or at least delay the second shot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2021)

Sativied said:


> What also plays a role, especially with youngsters, is that over 60% of the population goes on vacation abroad, people are eager to get a vax passport/app. Over the past 2 weeks, 40% of people 500 people returning from a vacation in Spain and Portugal alone were infected. Delta variant now at 9%. That’s only 50 people but it’s expected to become the dominant variant within a month or two.
> 
> The main hurdle now is to get that 85% to actually get the second shot. With zero cases in many areas, people may be less eager to follow up. Although largely overlapping the vaccinated part, at least 12% of the population already had covid, likely many more. If herd immunity is an option, we shoudl have some good relevant data later this year.
> 
> I’m scheduled this week for my second pfizer shot and not looking forward to it. First one felt like how some described the second. Felt lilke I had the flu and just wanted to sleep for days. If the Delta variant didn’t exist, I’d skip or at least delay the second shot.


Every shot is different. You might not get any symptoms at all from your next shot. I wish people would stop overthinking getting the shot and just Do It. This pussification is pathetic. We are crisis for fucks sakes.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 22, 2021)

*A coronavirus outbreak hit a Florida government building. Two people are dead but a vaccinated employee wasn't infected*

Two people are dead and four of their coworkers were hospitalized after a Covid-19 outbreak swept through a government building in Manatee County, Florida.


The outbreak began in the IT department, according to Manatee County Administrator Scott Hopes, who is also an epidemiologist. Another person who worked on the same floor but in a different department also tested positive for coronavirus last week. 

Of the six people infected, five were hospitalized. One employee who was in the hospital died and another employee who was not hospitalized also died, Hopes told CNN's Erin Burnett.

*The only exposed employee in the IT office who was vaccinated did not get infected, Hopes said.*

"The clinical presentation gives me concern that we're dealing with a very infectious variant that is quite deadly," Hopes told Burnett. 

The government building was closed on Friday as a precaution. It reopened Monday but officials didn't implement a mask requirement, instead keeping them optional.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *A coronavirus outbreak hit a Florida government building. Two people are dead but a vaccinated employee wasn't infected*
> 
> Two people are dead and four of their coworkers were hospitalized after a Covid-19 outbreak swept through a government building in Manatee County, Florida.
> 
> ...


These are the stories that there will be enough of to hopefully tune out the noise being produced by the hate mongers behind the death cult propaganda.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 22, 2021)

25 Confirmed cases of Delta in Michigan, my county is one of five that has them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 22, 2021)

Delta Plus, this cycle will keep repeating until the world is vaccinated.


----------



## Dryxi (Jun 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Delta Plus, this cycle will keep repeating until the world is vaccinated.


Which will never actually happen (the world being vaccinated I mean). The virus is here to stay in one form or another.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 22, 2021)

Freedumb or death, ok maybe both.










A Colorado county's vaccination rate is below 50%. Now its COVID-19 hospitalizations are spiking


As much of the rest of Colorado looks toward a normal summer, Mesa County is in the throes of its worst COVID-19 spike since the fall, which has left its




gazette.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2021)

*Trump’s Shadow Looms Over The Red State Covid Response*





“We are seeing the effects of the toxic, devastating legacy of Donald Trump right now in the places that supported him the most,” says Chris Hayes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2021)

Delta variant rates doubled in the US in 2 weeks, Fauci said: from 9.9% to 20.6%. It could derail the US COVID-19 recovery. (yahoo.com) 

*Delta variant rates doubled in the US in 2 weeks, Fauci said: from 9.9% to 20.6%. It could derail the US COVID-19 recovery.*


The Delta variant is the "greatest threat" to US COVID-19 efforts, Dr. Anthony Fauci said Tuesday.
He said its prevalence in the US doubled within 2 weeks, a worrying sign.
The variant is more transmissible and dangerous than other types of the coronavirus.
The proportion of Delta variant coronavirus cases in the US doubled in two weeks, Dr. Anthony Fauci said on Tuesday.

Speaking at a press briefing, Fauci, the White House chief medical advisor, said the variant was currently the "greatest threat" to the US efforts to eliminate COVID-19.

20.6% of the COVID-19 in the US are now due to the Delta variant. That is about double the rate seen on June 5, when the variant made up 9.9% of cases.

On May 22, 2.7% of cases were caused by the Delta variant, Fauci said.

He said the US seems to be "following the same pattern" as the UK, where the variant quickly became dominant and now makes up 99% of cases.

In an interview with "Good Morning America" on Friday, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention director Dr. Rochelle Walensky warned that the variant would likely become dominant in the US in the coming months.

On Monday, the World Health Organization called the Delta variant the "fittest" strain of the coronavirus yet.

That is because, compared to the Alpha variant, which to date still dominant in the US, the Delta variant is a lot more transmissible.

It also appears to cause more hospitalizations and seems more likely to break through the protection given by one dose of the Pfizer and AstraZeneca vaccines.

Two doses of those vaccine are still effective at preventing symptomatic disease.

It is not clear how much protection the Moderna and Johnson and Johnson vaccines give against the variant.

On Friday, President Joe Biden urged Americans to get fully vaccinated.

He warned that young adults are particularly vulnerable, as they are less likely to be vaccinated and more likely to be socializing than older people.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2021)

nice sticky wicket he got us into..healthcare workers must be vaccinated it was so before the black years and it is so now.

you can always look at it as how lucky you are to be a recipient of mRNA technology so many years sooner and in our lifetime.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Delta variant rates doubled in the US in 2 weeks, Fauci said: from 9.9% to 20.6%. It could derail the US COVID-19 recovery. (yahoo.com)
> 
> *Delta variant rates doubled in the US in 2 weeks, Fauci said: from 9.9% to 20.6%. It could derail the US COVID-19 recovery.*
> 
> ...


i think it's pretty crazy how they are monitoring the variant through sewage treatment plant testing.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2021)

Long COVID in a prospective cohort of home-isolated patients - Nature Medicine


Analysis of a prospectively enrolled cohort of patients with SARS-CoV-2 infections in Bergen, Norway, reveals a high proportion of patients who experienced long COVID symptoms at 6 months, despite being relatively young and having only mild to moderate acute COVID-19 symptoms.




www.nature.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2021)

Colorado has 2nd most Delta variant cases in US, health officials say


The Delta variant is considered more contagious and could make patients sicker, which makes vaccination more important than ever, according to CDPHE.




www.9news.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2021)

Delta is so contagious that just crossing someones path can infect you, read this morning that the Delta Plus variant is even more contagious.










The 'scarily fleeting' encounter caught on CCTV that has health authorities worried


It's a "scarily fleeting" encounter between two people out shopping captured on CCTV that has health authorities in NSW concerned. Premier Gladys Berejiklian says the footage shows "how contagious" the Delta strain of COVID-19 is




www.abc.net.au


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Delta is so contagious that just crossing someones path can infect you, read this morning that the Delta Plus variant is even more contagious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mesa County, Grand Junction CO. it's all down there. uh buh bye Pillbillies..on a side note that area has the most Denture Doctors per Capita.


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm pretty much ok with shitheads who reject being vaccinated also being killed for their ignorance.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I'm pretty much ok with shitheads who reject being vaccinated also being killed for their ignorance.


I’m am too, as long as they die before they infect someone who has been advise not to be vaccinated due to health reasons. 
if they stay among their own kind and they all die, no problemo. Those idiots deserve what they get. The selfishness and ungratefulness is despicable!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The selfishness and ungratefulness is despicable!



Deplorables ended up as the perfect description of them.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 23, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I'm pretty much ok with shitheads who reject being vaccinated also being killed for their ignorance.


Most are, it's that they take 6 to 8 people down with them that's the deplorable part.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I’m am too, as long as they die before they infect *someone who has been advise not to be vaccinated due to health reasons.*
> if they stay among their own kind and they all die, no problemo. Those idiots deserve what they get. The selfishness and ungratefulness is despicable!


there's no doctor saying you are too sick to get vaccine except charlatans.

even transplant doctors are saying to get the shot.

people were just as selfish and ungrateful one hundred years ago and one hundred years before that and so on.



the difference now? we have vaccine and you get heckled if you wear a mask.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 23, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I'm pretty much ok with shitheads who reject being vaccinated also being killed for their ignorance.


It might actually be good for humanity.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2021)

Explainer: What is the Delta variant of coronavirus with K417N mutation?


India said on Wednesday it has found around 40 cases of the Delta coronavirus variant carrying a mutation that appears to make it more transmissible, and advised states to increase testing.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Explainer: What is the Delta variant of coronavirus with K417N mutation?
> 
> 
> India said on Wednesday it has found around 40 cases of the Delta coronavirus variant carrying a mutation that appears to make it more transmissible, and advised states to increase testing.
> ...


The arguments for wealthy countries cooperating to produce 10 billion plus doses of vaccine are mounting with each new covid variant. Self interest alone should motivate this war like approach FFS, we need to get on board with mass production ASAP.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2021)

did the delta fly on delta? I’m sure it did. Has anyone seen their stocks drop?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2021)

His wife died by suicide after a 13-month battle with long-haul Covid. He hopes help is on the way for others


Filmmaker Nick Guthe says in the months before his wife, Heidi Ferrer, died by suicide, she suffered debilitating long-haul Covid symptoms.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2021)

This is from FOXnews, so they know the truth of the matter, if it ain't ignorance, it must be stupidity. I wonder what the vaccination rate is for those Missourians over 60? This place should be overwhelmed with the delta variant in a month or two, if this keeps up.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unvaccinated Missourians fuel COVID: ‘We will be the canary’ | FOX 2 (fox2now.com) 

*Unvaccinated Missourians fuel COVID: ‘We will be the canary’*

KANSAS CITY, Mo. (AP) — As the U.S. emerges from the COVID-19 crisis, Missouri is becoming a cautionary tale for the rest of the country: It is seeing an alarming rise in cases because of a combination of the fast-spreading delta variant and stubborn resistance among many people to getting vaccinated.

Intensive care beds are filling up with surprisingly young, unvaccinated patients, and staff members are getting burned out fighting a battle that was supposed to be in its final throes.

The hope among some health leaders is that the rest of the U.S. might at least learn something from Missouri’s plight.

“If people elsewhere in the country are looking to us and saying, ‘No thanks’ and they are getting vaccinated, that is good,” said Erik Frederick, chief administrative officer at Mercy Hospital Springfield, which has been inundated with COVID-19 patients as the variant first identified in India rips through the largely non-immunized community. “We will be the canary.”

The state now leads the nation with the highest rate of new COVID-19 infections, and the surge is happening largely in a politically conservative farming region in the northern part of the state and in the southwestern corner, which includes Springfield and Branson, the country music mecca in the Ozark Mountains where big crowds are gathering again at the city’s theaters and other attractions.

While over 53% of all Americans have received at least one shot, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, most southern and northern Missouri counties are well short of 40%. One county is at just 13%.

Cases remain below their winter highs in southwestern Missouri, but the trajectory is steeper than in previous surges, Frederick said. As of Tuesday, 153 COVID-19 patients were hospitalized at Mercy and another Springfield hospital, Cox Health, up from 31 just over a month ago, county figures show.

These patients are also younger than earlier in the pandemic — 60% to 65% of those in the ICU over the weekend at Mercy were under 40, according to Frederick, who noted that younger adults are much less likely to be vaccinated — and some are pregnant.

He is hiring traveling nurses and respiratory therapists to help out his fatigued staff as the rest of the country tries to leave the pandemic behind.

“I feel like last year at this time it was health care heroes and everybody was celebrating and bringing food to the hospital and doing prayer vigils and stuff, and now everyone is like, ‘The lake is open. Let’s go.’ We are still here doing this,” he said.

There are also warning signs across the state line: Arkansas on Tuesday reported its biggest one-day jump in cases in more than three months. The state also has low vaccination rates.

Lagging rates — especially among young adults — are becoming an increasing source of concern elsewhere around the country, as is the delta variant.

The mutant version now accounts more than 20% of new COVID-19 infections in the U.S., doubling in just two weeks, the CDC said Tuesday. It is responsible for half of new cases across a swath that includes Missouri, Iowa, Kansas, Nebraska, Colorado, Montana, North Dakota, South Dakota, Utah and Wyoming.

“The delta variant is currently the greatest threat in the U.S. to our attempt to eliminate COVID-19,” said Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation’s top infectious disease expert. He said there is a “real danger” of local surges like the one in Missouri in places with deep vaccine resistance.

To help counter the threat, administration officials are stepping up efforts to vaccinate Americans ages 18 to 26, who have proved least likely to get the shot when it’s available to them.

Elsewhere around the world, Britain, with an even higher vaccination rate than the U.S., has postponed the lifting of remaining restrictions on socializing in England because of the rapid spread of the variant. Israel, another vaccination success story, is reacting by tightening rules on travelers.

In Missouri, Republican Gov. Mike Parson has taken the position that it is better to ask people to take “personal responsibility” than to enact restrictions.

Missouri never had a mask mandate, and Parson signed a law last week placing limits on public health restrictions and barring governments from requiring proof of vaccination to use public facilities and transportation.

Missouri Health Department spokeswoman Lisa Cox said the agency is encouraging people to get vaccinated, but confessed: “This is the Show-Me State and Missourians are skeptical.”

Frederick said some people in the heavily Republican state are resistant because they feel as if Democrats are pushing the vaccine.

“I keep telling people, while we are busy fighting with each other, this thing is picking us off one by one,” he said. “It takes no sides. It has no political affiliation. It is not red. It is not blue. It is a virus. And if we don’t protect ourselves, we are going to do a lot of damage to our community.”

Steve Edwards, CEO of Cox Health, lamented in a tweet that while a number of major news organizations have contacted the hospital about the rise in cases, Fox News was not among them.

“Fox,” he tweeted, “is the most popular cable news in our area — you can help educate on Delta, vaccines and can save lives.”

Lisa Meeks, 49, of Springfield, is among those who haven’t been vaccinated. She said that she is a Christian and that God gave her a strong immune system.

“As of right now, nobody knows anything long term or short term about these vaccines because they are brand new,” she said, despite months of real-world evidence that the vaccines are highly safe and effective. “And so people are now basically the lab rats.”

An offer of free beer from Mother’s Brewing Co. in Springfield for those who get vaccinated drew a disappointing 20 to 50 people to each of the first three clinics.

“We keep trying,” said Jeff Schrag, owner and founder of Mother’s Brewing. “It is a game of inches.”

As immunizations slow, the delta variant has become the predominant form of the virus in the region. Aaron Schekorra, a spokesman for the Springfield-Greene County Health Department, said it makes up 93% of the random sample of cases that the county is sending for analysis, up from 70% three weeks ago.

He said that unvaccinated people gathering for graduation celebrations and Memorial Day festivities also fueled the spread of the virus. The events came just as the community lifted its mask mandate.

“My concern,” he said, “would be that this is a preview of what is to come in other parts of the country that don’t have higher vaccination rates.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2021)

Life expectancy for Americans during Trump's presidency dropped by nearly 2 years!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
U.S. life expectancy drops by 'horrific' amount during pandemic (yahoo.com) 

*U.S. life expectancy drops by 'horrific' amount during pandemic*

Average life expectancy in the United States plummeted in 2020, widening the life expectancy gap between the U.S. and other high-income countries. The decline was particularly sharp among Hispanic and Black Americans, a new study found.

Health experts anticipated life expectancy would drop during the pandemic, but how much it did came as a surprise.

“I naively thought the pandemic would not make a big difference in the gap because my thinking was that it’s a global pandemic, so every country is going to take a hit,” said Steven Woolf, director emeritus of the Center on Society and Health at Virginia Commonwealth University, who led the new study. “What I didn’t anticipate was how badly the U.S. would handle the pandemic.”

The new study used data from the National Center for Health Statistics, which is part of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, and the Human Mortality Database to measure changes in life expectancy between 2018 and 2020 among Black, white and Hispanic Americans. The available data did not allow the researchers to include Asian, Pacific Islander, American Indian and Alaska Native populations in the comparison. The results were published Wednesday in The BMJ.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2021)

Even Doctors Won’t Take Putin’s Vaccine as COVID-19 Rages in Russia (yahoo.com)

*Even Doctors Won’t Take Putin’s Vaccine as COVID-19 Rages in Russia*

MOSCOW—After the Kremlin had all but declared victory against the COVID-19 pandemic in Russia—many across the country now believe they’re back to square one.

This month, a raging new wave hit Russia’s big cities. Hospitals quickly turned into “red zones” for infected patients, scientists say they are expecting more than 20,000 new COVID-19 cases a day by the end of June, and all the while, Russian people remain hesitant to take the government at its word.

The Kremlin claimed to be the first country in the world to register a coronavirus vaccine last summer. Throughout the fall and winter, bars, restaurants and theaters remained open, with officials saying they had infection rates under control.

President Vladimir Putin claimed his government’s handling of the pandemic was better than that of the U.S. and the European Union: “It turns out we are better at mobilizing,” he said in February.

And now, just a few months later, the country appears to be falling into yet another COVID-19 spiral. Moscow’s intensive care units are crowded with COVID-19 patients, and deaths are mounting. On Tuesday, the Russian capital registered a tragic new daily record of 86 people dead, and almost 700 people on ventilation. The director of Sklifosovsky Research Institute, Sergey Petrikov, has described the new wave as more aggressive, and “much more severe for young people, too.”

Putin’s Vaccine Really Works but Russians Don’t Believe it

The clearest explanation for this new wave is a failing vaccination campaign, rooted in public distrust in the government’s stamp of approval. Only 10 percent of the population have received both shots—the rest appear to be in no hurry to get their jabs. Some people waited until Putin got vaccinated in late March, others hesitated even after government vaccine researchers said that Sputnik was more than 90 percent effective.

Even Russian doctors are undermining scientists by refusing to take Russian-made vaccines. One third of Russian doctors—36 percent—have doubts about the effectiveness of the Russian vaccine, and almost half of them say they want to wait for more evidence of the vaccine’s effectiveness, according to a social study by Spravochnik Vracha (Doctor’s Manual) last month. Even blessings from a well-regarded medical magazine, _The Lancet_, did not convince skeptical Russian doctors.

Instead of addressing the doubts of the people, authorities are blaming the new wave on what they describe as a “declining natural immunity” from people who came down with COVID-19 last year. When infection counts jumped by more than 40 percent in a single week this month*, *the mayor of Moscow, Sergey Sobyanin, said it was the result of “a sharp decrease” in collective immunity. “We should have a different approach to calculating public immunity now… one needs a much stronger immunity to resist it,” he declared on Friday.

To ordinary people, that explanation is a hard sell.

“First they said we’d beat the virus, then that the immunity would last for a couple years. Now they say the story is not over, that we’d have to get vaccinated again after six months,” a beautician at a manicure salon, Diana, told The Daily Beast. “I don’t want to get a toxic vaccine injected in me every six months, so I am glad I have not got Sputnik. I will wait and see what else they have to tell us.”

But ignorance can kill. A research associate at Moscow Institute of Molecular Biology, Alexander Ivanov, recounted his experience with one such doubtful patient, a 40-year-old woman named Daria who he had watched die in an intensive care unit.

“She was one of COVID-19 dissidents, she wasted more than 10 days going around some fortune tellers instead of receiving proper treatment. And now 100 percent of her lungs have been damaged, her temperature is falling,” Ivanov told The Daily Beast in an interview on Monday. “Both Daria and 15 members of her family in Tula doubted state reports on vaccination.”

There are many cases similar to Daria’s, Ivanov said, of people feeling skeptical about official coverage of the pandemic.

“It is even more frustrating to hear some absolutely ignorant comments by professional doctors that fuel myths about COVID-19 vaccine–they should be sweeping streets, and not treating people.”

Most Russians Say ‘Hell, No!’ They're Not Taking Putin’s COVID-19 Vaccine

In an effort to persuade citizens to take the vaccine, public officials, journalists, and celebrities all over Russia have been promoting the jab as safe and effective in recent months. On Tuesday, the head of the Federal Service for Surveillance on Consumer Rights in the Far East, Tatyana Detkovskaya, broke down the most popular myths about Sputnik for a local news outlet: No, the vaccine does not harm fertility—and no, it does not alter human DNA, she said.

Putin admitted last month that the pace of the vaccination process was slowing. As such, the Kremlin has resorted to a familiar fix: Pressure.

Russian Minister of Labor and Social Protection, Anton Kotyakov, said on Sunday that once regional authorities make a decision about mandatory vaccination, employers should suspend workers who have not been vaccinated without paying them salaries. Moscow has also demanded that a majority of city employees be fully vaccinated, including more than 100,000 taxi drivers.

Until recently, I had rarely met a cab driver who had been vaccinated.

“They inject something in hospitals that kills people,” Aleksey Sobolev, a Yandex taxi driver, told The Daily Beast. “Doctors told me that the vaccine is bad for us.”


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 24, 2021)

Saw a claim that said Delta is so contagious that it will take 90% vaccination for herd immunity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Saw a claim that said Delta is so contagious that it will take 90% vaccination for herd immunity.


85% is the minimal number I've seen mentioned a bit by experts, but no one knows for sure. The higher the vaccination rate the fewer the hospitalizations and deaths and those are the things that lock places down, overwhelmed hospitals. I think the delta variant and the real world results of vaccinations will drive vaccination rates up, along with employer and institutional mandates.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2021)

Saw now that deplorables can upgrade to first class with the Delta Plus . First class ticket to death.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 24, 2021)

Scotland reports a record for the biggest one day increase in covid cases, Delta will do this everywhere.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 24, 2021)

A COVID outbreak that spread throughout Yukon can be traced back to one person who attended a party full of people. Yukon now has the highest infection rate in Canada, despite also having the highest vaccination rate. 111 out of 132 cases are unvaccinated. https://cbc.ca/news/canada/no


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 24, 2021)

Delta


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 24, 2021)

Delta


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 24, 2021)

Delta rising sharply in Colorado and Kansas.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 24, 2021)

The USA had over 18,000 deaths in May from covid, only 150 of those were fully vaccinated.


----------



## printer (Jun 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The USA had over 18,000 deaths in May from covid, only 150 of those were fully vaccinated.


See, the vaccine does not work.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 24, 2021)

The Delta Plus variant is already here, 83 cases confirmed as of last Friday.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 24, 2021)

Deleted COVID-19 genetic fingerprints show it's still possible to dig for lab leak evidence


By 'deeply probing' data digitally archived outside China – from grant reports to reviews of scientific papers –more clues may be found.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 24, 2021)

*Israel says the Delta variant is infecting vaccinated people, representing as many as 50% of new cases. But they're less severe.*


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jun 24, 2021)

I got the vaccine and it made me sleepy for 2 entire days. Does this mean that my DNA has been altered by Bill Gates nanobots in preperation for a transition of ownership of the human species from the Annunaki to a new species of dark alien overloards from the Andromeda???


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> *Israel says the Delta variant is infecting vaccinated people, representing as many as 50% of new cases. But they're less severe.*


It will make the unvaccinated road kill in no time flat, if vaccinated people get asymptomatic or mild cases. For the vaccinated it might mean improved immunity, for the unvaccinated, suffering, maiming and death.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> I got the vaccine and it made me sleepy for 2 entire days. Does this mean that my DNA has been altered by Bill Gates nanobots in preperation for a transition of ownership of the human species from the Annunaki to a new species of dark alien overloards from the Andromeda???


They are still debating the Annunaki part.


----------



## printer (Jun 24, 2021)

So does that mean if us vaccinated ones get the virus we can go cough on those that don't plan on getting the vaccine?

Wait, the whole point is to get society back to normal. Skip that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

Parts of Sydney Australia are in lock down because of a Delta outbreak.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will make the unvaccinated road kill in no time flat, if vaccinated people get asymptomatic or mild cases. For the vaccinated it might mean improved immunity, for the unvaccinated, suffering, maiming and death.


Wear a mask & don't fuck around
I'm wearing one until this shit is completely gone.
Besides, I look better covering up 1/2 my face


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Wear a mask & don't fuck around
> I'm wearing one until this shit is completely gone.
> Besides, I look better covering up 1/2 my face


This delta variant is a killer, I'm trying to move up the date of my second Pfizer shot, but they are still booked up pretty solid right now, I'm scheduled for August 7th for the second go round.

I imagine they are gonna either cut ya loose soon, or chain ya to the bed, hope you've been trying some meditation for R&R, since they don't serve beer in the place and a toke would be frowned upon! Getting a vaccine might not be a bad idea either, when your doctors says it is, lots of people who are vaccinated or who had covid are getting the delta variant, though they are not getting fucked as badly as the virgins!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Deplorables ended up as the perfect description of them.


Isn't it a shame they exist?
And Donald Trump is their Pied Piper, calling them out from underneath their rocks & out from their trailers.
And there are droves pf them.
We (sane people) are fucked it seems.
It shouldn't be like this.
Their insane miscreants, how the fuck do they have so much power?
Thanks GOP, you singlehandedly have destroyed America.
Fucking sad, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> hope you've been trying some meditation for R&R,


Hey man, I know this will make you smile 
Today is my 1st class studying Tai Chi.
I gotta do something now that I stopped drinking (yea, I really did  )
I always wanted to study it, so here I go.
Should be cool.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Isn't it a shame they exist?
> And Donald Trump is their Pied Piper, calling them out from underneath their rocks & out from their trailers.
> And there are droves pf them.
> We're (sane people) are fucked it seems.
> ...


Donald appears to have whittled them down to the 33% of assholes, miscreants and mentally ill who exist in every country, race and culture. Add to them the racists, bigots and the duped and you've got a problem, the elected republicans are following the lead of their base and half of them are following Trump. Wait until Donald gets indicted in NY and goes on trial, then you will see the circus kick into high gear, as Trump has every republican member of congress he can get howling and dancing on the courthouse steps. I hope his fans try to storm the courthouse in NY, get strong soon and get a shillelagh, just in case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Hey man, I know this will make you smile
> Today is my 1st class studying Tai Chi.
> I gotta do something now that I stopped drinking (yea, I really did  )
> I always wanted to study it, so here I go.
> Should be cool.


Try the mantra meditation I PM'd to you, it will make you feel like a million bucks after and pretty good while practicing it too.


----------



## Jerry Cush (Jun 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Hey man, I know this will make you smile
> Today is my 1st class studying Tai Chi.
> I gotta do something now that I stopped drinking (yea, I really did  )
> I always wanted to study it, so here I go.
> Should be cool.


If ten years from now you are able say, "still doing my Tai Chi everyday. Loving it!" 
Then you will have done something
Otherwise it will have been just another entry in a long string of passing fads


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> mentally ill who exist in every country, race and culture.


Nothing like here.
More gun violence/mass murders/people in jail/victims of the death penalty
Yea, we're #1 alright and God's gift to Society, right?
We fucking blow.
Face it


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2021)

Jerry Cush said:


> Otherwise it will have been just another entry in a long string of passing fads


I'm not into fads that much (don't use Twitter or Facebook) but I aways wanted to try it, so here I go 
We shall see if it works out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Nothing like here.
> More gun violence/mass murders/people in jail/victims of the death penalty
> Yea, we're #1 alright and God's gift to Society, right?
> We fucking blow.
> Face it


I'll wait for the dice to stop rolling in 2022 and probably 2024, before deciding if yer fucked! The fight ain't over yet James, the battle lines have merely been drawn and are stark, though I am worried about the 2022 midterms. The republicans are unfit to hold public office and a lot is riding on keeping them out of power, if they should ever gain it again, they won't want to give it up. I expect real trouble if the republicans lose some states in 2022, they are changing the rules and who counts the ballots, setting up for stealing the 2022 election with new election laws. The state republicans appear to be crazier than the federal ones FFS and I'm hoping it will hurt them at the ballot box.


----------



## Jerry Cush (Jun 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm not into fads that much (don't use Twitter or Facebook) but I aways wanted to try it, so here I go


Looks like a very cool thing to do. Enjoy. 

By fad, I just meant a 'passing fancy', but no matter, you have begun, and that's the important part. 


Zen people would also recommend silence.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2021)

Jerry Cush said:


> Zen people would also recommend silence.


So you can hear the World around you






Gotta play this


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2021)

6 warning signs that the Delta variant is coming for unvaccinated Americans (yahoo.com) 

*6 warning signs that the Delta variant is coming for unvaccinated Americans*

How many unvaccinated Americans are willing to die easily preventable deaths from COVID-19 each day?

As the hyper-contagious and potentially more severe Delta variant becomes dominant here in the coming weeks, the 140 million eligible U.S. residents who haven’t been fully vaccinated yet might want to start asking themselves that question.

“COVID-19 vaccines are available for everyone ages 12 and up,” Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Rochelle Walensky said Tuesday at a White House briefing. “They are nearly 100 percent effective against severe disease and death — meaning nearly every death due to COVID-19 is particularly tragic, because nearly every death, especially among adults … is at this point entirely preventable.”
...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will make the unvaccinated road kill in no time flat, if vaccinated people get asymptomatic or mild cases. For the vaccinated it might mean improved immunity, for the unvaccinated, suffering, maiming and death.


Published numbers out of the UK are showing that the Delta variant affects vaccinated and unvaccinated people pretty much equally, except for the little fact that more vaxxed people have died from the Delta variant than unvaxxed (from Public Health England):


https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/993879/Variants_of_Concern_VOC_Technical_Briefing_15.pdf


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Published numbers out of the UK are showing that the Delta variant affects vaccinated and unvaccinated people pretty much equally, except for the little fact that more vaxxed people have died from the Delta variant than unvaxxed (from Public Health England):
> 
> View attachment 4930772




You're full of shit as usual, Israel reports that Delta is evenly split with vaccinated and non vaccinated but that the vaccinated show no symptoms or mild ones.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You're full of shit as usual, Israel reports that Delta is evenly split with vaccinated and non vaccinated but that the vaccinated show no symptoms or mild ones.


I posted info from Public Health England, and linked to the source. Show me where I'm wrong according to the official numbers in that publication. What I mentioned had nothing to do with symptoms. I showed more deaths to vaccinated vs unvaxxed. So I guess it's all good to have lessor symptoms if you are vaxxed, that is of course unless you die.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm not into fads that much (don't use Twitter or Facebook) but I aways wanted to try it, so here I go
> We shall see if it works out.


I always have a chai tea just before tai chi.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I posted info from Public Health England, and linked to the source. Show me where I'm wrong according to the official numbers in that publication. What I mentioned had nothing to do with symptoms. I showed more deaths to vaccinated vs unvaxxed. So I guess it's all good to have lessor symptoms if you are vaxxed, that is of course unless you die.



So how much education and training do you have on how medical studies are run and how to interpret the data collected?


----------



## printer (Jun 25, 2021)

*Nearly all COVID deaths in US are now among unvaccinated*
Nearly all COVID-19 deaths in the U.S. now are in people who weren’t vaccinated, a staggering demonstration of how effective the shots have been and an indication that deaths per day — now down to under 300 — could be practically zero if everyone eligible got the vaccine.

An Associated Press analysis of available government data from May shows that “breakthrough” infections in fully vaccinated people accounted for fewer than 1,200 of more than 853,000 COVID-19 hospitalizations. That’s about 0.1%.

And only about 150 of the more than 18,000 COVID-19 deaths in May were in fully vaccinated people. That translates to about 0.8%, or five deaths per day on average.

In Arkansas, which has one of the lowest vaccination rates in the nation, with only about 33% of the population fully protected, cases, hospitalizations and deaths are rising.

“It is sad to see someone go to the hospital or die when it can be prevented,” Gov. Asa Hutchinson tweeted as he urged people to get their shots.

In Seattle’s King County, the public health department found only three deaths during a recent 60-day period in people who were fully vaccinated. The rest, some 95% of 62 deaths, had had no vaccine or just one shot.

In the St. Louis area, more than 90% of patients hospitalized with COVID-19 have not been vaccinated, said Dr. Alex Garza, a hospital administrator who directs a metropolitan-area task force on the outbreak. 








Nearly all COVID deaths in US are now among unvaccinated


Nearly all COVID-19 deaths in the U.S. now are in people who weren’t vaccinated, a staggering demonstration of how effective the shots have been and an indication that deaths per day — now down to under 300 — could be practically zero if everyone eligible got the vaccine.




apnews.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> So how much education and training do you have on how medical studies are run and how to interpret the data collected?


This is Peej working his day job.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> So how much education and training do you have on how medical studies are run and how to interpret the data collected?


It doesn't take rocket science to do basic math. If you interpret them somehow differently, please feel free to enlighten us. What I'm seeing in that study is that out of around 35,000 cases of the Delta variant of covid among unvaccinated people, there were 34 deaths. Meanwhile, out of 17,500 cases of the delta variant among vaccinated people, 37 died. That's around double the % of deaths among vaxxed vs unvaxxed, but if you have a different way of looking at it, please do tell.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

Cherry pick all the numbers you want, without context to those numbers they are worthless. You should stick to DJing, maybe branch out to karaoke.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

Seems a little gain of functiony.









Researchers Find COVID-19 Virus Was "Highly Human Adapted" – Exact Origins Still a Mystery


Scientists using computer modeling to study SARS-CoV-2, the virus that caused the COVID-19 pandemic, have discovered the virus is most ideally adapted to infect human cells — rather than bat or pangolin cells, again raising questions of its origin. In a paper published in the Nature journal Scien



scitechdaily.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I always have a chai tea just before tai chi.


I went to the class today, but did not participate, just observed.
My legs are still weak & my balance is not that great yet.
The class did this form, called Swimming Dragon.







Look's easy, right?
They left out stances/foot placement.
When combined with the upper movements, the leg position/stance make this form pretty challenging.
Sounds perfect


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I went to the class today, but did not participate, just observed.
> My legs are still weak & my balance is not that great yet.
> The class did this form, called Swimming Dragon.
> 
> ...


Glad you’re on the mend, James. Hope you can partake soon.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Glad you’re on the mend, James. Hope you can partake soon.


Tuesday I put on 5lb,ankle weights & walked/hobbled around with them & did some easy leg exercises & didn't push it at all.
Then I did some seated curls with 5lb. dumbells. No push at all again.
I woke up the next morning in paiin from my knees to my lower back. It felt like my hamsrings were destroyed.
Today I felt better, but still sore/imbalanced
Fucking getting old.
I'm REALLY, sick of this shit.
Oh well, it is what it is,right?
'


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I posted info from Public Health England, and linked to the source. Show me where I'm wrong according to the official numbers in that publication. What I mentioned had nothing to do with symptoms. I showed more deaths to vaccinated vs unvaxxed. So I guess it's all good to have lessor symptoms if you are vaxxed, that is of course unless you die.


some people prefer masturbation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Tuesday I put on 5lb,ankle weights & walked/hobbled around with them & did some easy leg exercises & didn't push it at all.
> Then I did some seated curls with 5lb. dumbells. No push at all again.
> I woke up the next morning in paiin from my knees to my lower back. It felt like my hamsrings were destroyed.
> Today I felt better, but still sore/imbalanced
> ...


Don't those places usually have a jacuzzi? Or at least a hot bath! They even have a hoist to fish ya back out after ya turn to jello.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Cherry pick all the numbers you want, without context to those numbers they are worthless. You should stick to DJing, maybe branch out to karaoke.





hanimmal said:


>


You are simply choosing to intentionally disregard facts which counter your current position, by calling those facts "cherry picking". Not too open minded, eh? 

The context is obvious, and I posted the source if you would like to debunk the context, go right ahead. Posting silly memes just shows that you can't engage in a debate because you are uninformed.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You are simply choosing to intentionally disregard facts which counter your current position, by calling those facts "cherry picking". Not too open minded, eh?
> 
> The context is obvious, and I posted the source if you would like to debunk the context, go right ahead. Posting silly memes just shows that you can't engage in a debate because you are uninformed.


No I am choosing not to play your little propaganda troll game that is the same bullshit death cult lies/half truths/cherry picked statistics/etc that has been shown to come from bad actors like the Russian military and cut right to it calling you out for the troll that you are.

You are not a doctor right? Thought you said something about being a roadie or something, but you feel that you are able to sift through all the noise and have it right. I call bullshit on it and you not being anything but a troll.

Oh, and you are right I am not 'informed' on this, because I did not spend 8 years + in college learning the science necessary to be able to actually be informed on this. That false bullshit feels that people like to think is them being confident in their 'information' when they don't have not done the work to gain that technical expertise in any particular subject is just bro-science at best, and while you may trick yourself into thinking you 'know', you don't.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't those places usually have a jacuzzi? Or at least a hot bath! They even have a hoist to fish ya back out after ya turn to jello.


I came home Monday.
It's great to be home (almost 6 weeks in hospital/rehab), but essentially I still feel like shit. 
My legs are still weak & my balance sucks.
I don't know if it's the virus or the Lyme's disease, but I still find it hard to do anything.
Even walking up a flight of stairs is a challenge.
Fucking blows


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I came home Monday.
> It's great to be home (almost 6 weeks in hospital/rehab), but essentially I still feel like shit.
> My legs are still weak & my balance sucks.
> I don't know if it's the virus or the Lyme's disease, but I still find it hard to do anything.
> ...


I bought one of these for under a hundred bucks and it might help you to get back into shape by tracking your activities and offering motivation. Start slow, just light activities and frequent rests should be enough, meditation walking is slow for instance.

This thing tracks your sleep too and from what I understand does a pretty good job, it works great for heart rates and training zones etc. Eat healthy, meditate, exercise and time my friend, every day you will get stronger.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I came home Monday.


Welcome home BTW!
Covid took a round or two out of ya and it will take some time to get back your strength. You already came back from the death bed to the hospital bed, then to rehab and now home, so your are making progress. Set some easily attainable fitness goals for the next few weeks and work at it.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> No I am choosing not to play your little propaganda troll game that is the same bullshit death cult lies/half truths/cherry picked statistics/etc that has been shown to come from bad actors like the Russian military and cut right to it calling you out for the troll that you are.
> 
> You are not a doctor right? Thought you said something about being a roadie or something, but you feel that you are able to sift through all the noise and have it right. I call bullshit on it and you not being anything but a troll.
> 
> Oh, and you are right I am not 'informed' on this, because I did not spend 8 years + in college learning the science necessary to be able to actually be informed on this. That false bullshit feels that people like to think is them being confident in their 'information' when they don't have not done the work to gain that technical expertise in any particular subject is just bro-science at best, and while you may trick yourself into thinking you 'know', you don't.


Since you are not informed, maybe you shouldn't be blindly regurgitating your own propaganda. You do realize that there is propaganda on both sides right? I try to post facts, not opinion articles. You never debate facts, you just post silly memes, and narrative articles.

No I'm not a doctor, and I'm also not a "roadie". I was a roadie about 15 years ago, before my kids were born, but settled down when my first kid came. You don't really care what I do though. You just want to disagree with anything I say blindly, because you are not open-minded. You are so embedded in your beliefs that you can't even look at alternate information. I look at info from all sides on this issue daily, and have for months. You can't debate with me, because I am more informed on the issues than you are.


----------



## mooray (Jun 26, 2021)

Since you're interested in facts and are no doubt interested in conveying balanced and unbiased information, then...without disappearing for ten minutes and googling, can you let us know what your research has shown in regard to covid risks to pregnancies? Genuinely asking, because I haven't done any research on it. I'd just like to make sure you're actually unbiased and can provide the other side of the story off the top of your head while it's fresh in mind, since you've unquestionably been reading about the other pregnancy risks as well....right?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 26, 2021)

mooray said:


> Since you're interested in facts and are no doubt interested in conveying balanced and unbiased information, then...without disappearing for ten minutes and googling, can you let us know what your research has shown in regard to covid risks to pregnancies? Genuinely asking, because I haven't done any research on it. I'd just like to make sure you're actually unbiased and can provide the other side of the story off the top of your head while it's fresh in mind, since you've unquestionably been reading about the other pregnancy risks as well....right?


I'm not sure what you are asking from me exactly. I'm pointing out potential risks, which most seem to turn a blind eye too. You want me to point out the non risks as well, in effort to present a balanced position? Should I write a thesis?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

She took her mask off in public.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408818414081224708


----------



## mooray (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking from me exactly. I'm pointing out potential risks, which most seem to turn a blind eye too. You want me to point out the non risks as well, in effort to present a balanced position? Should I write a thesis?


If you're pointing out the risks surrounding pregnancies, of course that includes vaccine risks, and also the direct risk. As in, what happens when a pregnant woman catches it? Are there additional risks to them? Risks to the baby? Are high fevers connected to miscarriages? And of course let's discuss the risks from getting vaccinated. That's a balanced conversation. If you're concerned about pregnancy issues, then be concerned about pregnancy issues. Don't be selective about it only choosing the confirmation bias risks.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

He's afraid of the microchip.


----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> He's afraid of the microchip.


I was glad to get mine. You see, I don't have a cell, so no one is tracking me. I figured if I ever needed to know where I'd been, I could just ask Bill Gates and he would give me the password.


----------



## mooray (Jun 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> She took her mask off in public.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408818414081224708


Every country has their rednecks.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

She was feeling sick and took her mask down to get more air, she actually fainted during her re-education.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Since you are not informed, maybe you shouldn't be blindly regurgitating your own propaganda. You do realize that there is propaganda on both sides right? I try to post facts, not opinion articles. You never debate facts, you just post silly memes, and narrative articles.
> 
> No I'm not a doctor, and I'm also not a "roadie". I was a roadie about 15 years ago, before my kids were born, but settled down when my first kid came. You don't really care what I do though. You just want to disagree with anything I say blindly, because you are not open-minded. You are so embedded in your beliefs that you can't even look at alternate information. I look at info from all sides on this issue daily, and have for months. You can't debate with me, because I am more informed on the issues than you are.


'Both sides' troll?

Yeah, you can put yourself in some stupid box posting cherry picked propaganda and think that you know while pretending like you got me somehow, but that shit is on you. But times are hard man I get it. It is a shame that there are people that are like what you are pretending to be right now that are actively harming themselves because they developed some feels on the internet and think they know.

You are not qualified to know shit about what you are reading. It is a shame that you don't seem to realize that and are brainwashed (or just a paid troll regurgitating whatever narrative you are told to) into buying your 'alternative narrative' that is being pushed (and shown over and over again) by dictators and cultists.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> 'Both sides' troll?
> 
> Yeah, you can put yourself in some stupid box posting cherry picked propaganda and think that you know while pretending like you got me somehow, but that shit is on you. But times are hard man I get it. It is a shame that there are people that are like what you are pretending to be right now that are actively harming themselves because they developed some feels on the internet and think they know.
> 
> You are not qualified to know shit about what you are reading. It is a shame that you don't seem to realize that and are brainwashed (or just a paid troll regurgitating whatever narrative you are told to) into buying your 'alternative narrative' that is being pushed (and shown over and over again) by dictators and cultists.


I'm not qualified, but you are? Superiority complex much?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not qualified, but you are? Superiority complex much?


Says the guy that boasts about his IQ score.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I bought one of these for under a hundred bucks and it might help you to get back into shape by tracking your activities and offering motivation. Start slow, just light activities and frequent rests should be enough, meditation walking is slow for instance.
> 
> This thing tracks your sleep too and from what I understand does a pretty good job, it works great for heart rates and training zones etc. Eat healthy, meditate, exercise and time my friend, every day you will get stronger.


We think alike
Fucking sad, isn't it?
I just got this Wednesday on Amazon for $40.
I like the large digital time numerals.
I don't have to squint anymore to see what time it is, which is nice.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not qualified, but you are? Superiority complex much?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> We think alike
> Fucking sad, isn't it?
> I just got this Wednesday on Amazon for $40.
> I like the large digital time numerals.
> ...



Good to see you back. I have a friend that had covid bad and is still trying to recover after more than two months, she was hospitalized twice and was on oxygen for weeks, dodged the ventilator barely, think her pulse ox was 76% She was supposed to get some minor knee surgery but they won't do it because her blood work is very abnormal. Do you have any blood work problems?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 26, 2021)

My blood work was OK, but it was recommend to have a complete physical checkup.asap.
Kinda spooky


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Good to see you back. I have a friend that had covid bad and is still trying to recover after more than two months, she was hospitalized twice and was on oxygen for weeks, dodged the ventilator barely, think her pulse ox was 76% She was supposed to get some minor knee surgery but they won't do it because her blood work is very abnormal. Do you have any blood work problems?


"Good to see you back"
Thanks!
It's good to be back


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2021)

Someone from Perth visited Sydney and brought Delta back with them, was not tested for a couple days, good chance it's spreading there now.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2021)

Today's UK data from https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk. 7-day totals showing 54% rise in cases, 10% rise in hospital admissions and 61% rise in deaths. A total of 18,270 cases in one day is very worrying.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Someone from Perth visited Sydney and brought Delta back with them, was not tested for a couple days, good chance it's spreading there now.


They are just starting to vaccinate down there, being in a covid bubble put them at the back of the priority list, delta has changed that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2021)

Russia has gone vertical with Delta infections, may have the highest death rate on the planet.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2021)

18 million Australians, or 70% of the population, are now under some form of restrictions amid COVID-19 flare-ups across the country


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2021)

Gottlieb says parts of U.S. could see "very dense outbreaks" as Delta variant spreads - CBS News 

*Gottlieb says parts of U.S. could see "very dense outbreaks" as Delta variant spreads*
_Washington —_ As the U.S. continues to navigate its way through the COVID-19 pandemic, Dr. Scott Gottlieb, the former commissioner of the Food and Drug Administration, said areas of the country could experience "very dense outbreaks" with the concerning Delta variant continuing to circulate. 

"It's going to be hyper-regionalized, where there are certain pockets of the country [where] we can have very dense outbreaks," Gottlieb said Sunday on CBS News' "Face the Nation." 

The most vulnerable areas continue to be those with low vaccination rates and low rates of immunity from prior infections. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, many southern states have vaccination rates that lag behind the national average.

"I think as you look across the United States, if you're a community that has low vaccination rates and you also think that there was low immunity from prior infection, so the virus really hasn't coursed through the local population, those communities are vulnerable," he said. "So, I think governors need to be thinking about how they build out health care resources in areas of the country where you still have a lot of vulnerability." 

Governor Asa Hutchinson of Arkansas, a state where hospital admissions are up 30%, expressed concern about the Delta COVID-19 variant and low vaccination rates in his state. 

"The Delta variant is a great concern to us. We see that impacting our increasing cases and hospitalizations," Hutchinson said on "Face the Nation." The governor also noted that vaccine hesitancy is high in his state, which he attributed to conspiracy theories, the pause in Johnson & Johnson's one-shot regimen in April and individuals simply not believing in the efficacy of the virus.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 28, 2021)

Why COVID-19 vaccines can provide stronger immunity than natural infection


Eighteen months after the first officially reported SARS-CoV-2 cases appeared in Wuhan we can now begin to investigate questions that were impossible to answer early on in the pandemic, such as what kind of immunity is generated from a natural infection, how long could one be protected from…




newatlas.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2021)

There are some good side effects from the vaccine. I have noticed , along with several other people I have talked with, taste has increased. You know how one of the side effects of getting Covid is losing taste buds. The vaccine seems to bring them up a notch in some people. Has anyone else experienced any positive side effects ? Have a nice day!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> There are some good side effects from the vaccine. I have noticed , along with several other people I have talked with, taste has increased. You know how one of the side effects of getting Covid is losing taste buds. The vaccine seems to bring them up a notch in some people. Has anyone else experienced any positive side effects ? Have a nice day!


Not me personally but my 35 year old son swears he felt a huge energy boost for a couple of days.


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> There are some good side effects from the vaccine. I have noticed , along with several other people I have talked with, taste has increased. You know how one of the side effects of getting Covid is losing taste buds. The vaccine seems to bring them up a notch in some people. Has anyone else experienced any positive side effects ? Have a nice day!


I have more wood in my... ...wood. 

Nah, just kidding, nothing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not me personally but my 35 year old son swears he felt a huge energy boost for a couple of days.


That’s awesome! Modern medicine is fantastic. Everyday we are hearing of mind blowing advancements . This morning , while listening to npr UP First podcast on Amazon music , they discussed the medical advancement called “crisper”. It can help with a variety of illnesses and seems especially effective treating amyloidosis.


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s awesome! Modern medicine is fantastic. Everyday we are hearing of mind blowing advancements . This morning , while listening to npr UP First podcast on Amazon music , they discussed the medical advancement called “crisper”. It can help with a variety of illnesses and seems especially effective treating amyloidosis.


Trump will take credit for CRISPR.

But yeah, it is a cool technology. Mind you,

*Genetic Engineering Home Lab Kit $1,420.00 *

*Now includes all the materials for our Bioengineering 101 course free with this kit!


Choose our payment plan option on check-out to make 4 monthly payments. See more information here.*


This DIY Lab starter kit provides all the equipment, reagents and materials you need to get started in molecular biology and genetic engineering. Also, includes a Genotyping Kit and supplies from our DIY CRISPR Kit so you can run your first experiments! Comes with tutorials explaining the Science and how to use the equipment.


 * Good value




*
Posted by Jen Huen on 7th Feb 2020 

Great deal for the items in this kit: the 10k microfuge, proPCR machine (Manifest Biology), 3 pipettes, electrophoresis power source are terrific and not easy to find at this price. Gel box leaves something to be desired due to leakiness but nothing loads of glue can't fix. Blue light isn't ideal but suitable for visualization and inspired to build diy blue light box. Bacteria, plasmids, and other consumables will give me weeks of fun and entertainment. Overall, the kit is terrific for the price.









Genetic Engineering Home Lab Kit


Making Science and Genetic Engineering Accessible and Affordable




www.the-odin.com





So you can get a gene editing kit for home use with a free Bioengineering 101 course? Nothing a little glue won't fix.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> There are some good side effects from the vaccine. I have noticed , along with several other people I have talked with, taste has increased. You know how one of the side effects of getting Covid is losing taste buds. The vaccine seems to bring them up a notch in some people. Has anyone else experienced any positive side effects ? Have a nice day!


My brother's sense of smell has somewhat returned since covid but would likely attribute that to wearing a mask. He works in a dusty metal fabrication facility and is also a long term user of nasal spray for allergies. 

My Mom (76) went into a two day baking spree after her first shot (Pfizer). No extra baked treats after her second one though. (Moderna) 

The most positive aspects seem to be psychological - attitudes have improved and knowledge of the vaccine's efficacy have conquered people's fear. Thnx for all you do Dr.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> There are some good side effects from the vaccine. I have noticed , along with several other people I have talked with, taste has increased. You know how one of the side effects of getting Covid is losing taste buds. The vaccine seems to bring them up a notch in some people. Has anyone else experienced any positive side effects ? Have a nice day!


My most positive side-effect has been the amelioration of a sense of dread


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> There are some good side effects from the vaccine. I have noticed , along with several other people I have talked with, taste has increased. You know how one of the side effects of getting Covid is losing taste buds. The vaccine seems to bring them up a notch in some people. Has anyone else experienced any positive side effects ? Have a nice day!



I think that my Barolo still tastes very good, but one thing has not changed ...

my friends say that I have no taste.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2021)

Study finds Pfizer and Moderna vaccines may offer COVID protection for years, as Australia struggles to contain delta variant - MarketWatch 

*Study finds Pfizer and Moderna vaccines may offer COVID protection for years, as Australia struggles to contain delta variant*

The vaccines developed by Pfizer with German partner BioNTech and Moderna using mRNA technology may offer protection against the coronavirus-borne illness COVID-19 for years, according to a new study published Monday.

The study, conducted by researchers at Washington University in St. Louis, suggests that people vaccinated with those shots may not need boosters, as long as the virus does not mutate or give rise to new vaccine-resistant variants. It also found that people who have recovered from COVID before being vaccinated “produced the most robust serologic responses,” showing they enjoy a strong immune response.

The study has been peer-reviewed, according to Nature, although it published it before copy editing and proofing.
Separately, an Oxford University study found that a third dose of the AstraZeneca AZN, 1.03% AZN, +1.96% vaccine administered more than six months after the second could boost protection against COVID-19. The researchers found that a third dose leads to a substantial increase in antibodies and induces a strong boost to immune response against the virus, including variants. The findings, which have not yet been peer-reviewed, were published in a preprint study on Monday.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 28, 2021)

Here's some good news that's guaranteed to bring a smile to your face
Personally I actuslly laughed out lou.d.
The increasingly Republican pandemic (yahoo.com)
Dumb fucks, keep it up & help too make America great again
I can't think of a better solution to help eradicate the malaise gripping this countryI
I know it works for me
A bunch of Republicans dropping like flys.
Nice


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2021)

Every wave of covid is more contagious than the last with the mutations of the variants, Delta is now more contagious than small pox. If it mutates to evade the vaccines and continues to become more contagious we're looking at dying on the scale of the black death.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Every wave of covid is more contagious than the last with the mutations of the variants, Delta is now more contagious than small pox. If it mutates to evade the vaccines and continues to become more contagious we're looking at dying on the scale of the black death.


If we don't get the planet vaccinated soon, you won't need any more mutations to do the job. Once delta becomes dominate in America the Trumpers and antivaxxers will be among the victims, it's increasingly becoming a republican and red state issue. Fortunately for them the feds should have the ability to surge support and personal to these areas when it hits them hard enough. Expect lockdowns and mask mandates in unexpected places this summer as the red states with low vaccination rates desperately try to slow down the delta variant.

Donald should help with his super spreader rallies this summer, where thousands of maskless morons can crowd in to hear him whine about the election and getting fucked by the courts.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2021)

Things are headed in a bad direction, some early numbers coming from Delta waves in the higher vaccinated countries say around 1/4 of the cases are vaccinated people. They are saying the vast majority of these vaccinated people with positive Delta tests are asymptomatic. The troubling thing about this is we already know that even asymptomatic people can have damage to their health.


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2021)

I wonder if they will see the lies fed them as more of them drop like flies. Mind you, it is only 1% of them, hardly enough to get worked up over.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Things are headed in a bad direction, some early numbers coming from Delta waves in the higher vaccinated countries say around 1/4 of the cases are vaccinated people. They are saying the vast majority of these vaccinated people with positive Delta tests are asymptomatic. The troubling thing about this is we already know that even asymptomatic people can have damage to their health.


If you have health issues you're not exactly asymptomatic, are you?


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If we don't get the planet vaccinated soon, you won't need any more mutations to do the job. Once delta becomes dominate in America the Trumpers and antivaxxers will be among the victims, it's increasingly becoming a republican and red state issue. Fortunately for them the feds should have the ability to surge support and personal to these areas when it hits them hard enough. Expect lockdowns and mask mandates in unexpected places this summer as the red states with low vaccination rates desperately try to slow down the delta variant.
> 
> Donald should help with his super spreader rallies this summer, where thousands of maskless morons can crowd in to hear him whine about the election and getting fucked by the courts.


Imagine being such an idiot you thought this would all end after the election.


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Imagine being such an idiot you thought this would all end after the election.


Of course it should have ended after the election, it was fake after all.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 29, 2021)

printer said:


> Of course it should have ended after the election, it was fake after all.


They called it election infection.

The republican party has been irreparably damaged.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Imagine being such an idiot you thought this would all end after the election.


A lot of people thought Trump and the republicans would be defeated in a landslide in 2020, but in spite of everything that happened these past 5 years, 74 million moral morons said otherwise. More than any poll, the last election revealed the true state of the nation and how badly white America is captured by fear and tribalism. The democrats will be lucky to keep the house in 2022, or gain much in the senate, if they can make some gains then things might change.


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2021)

It does not help many Republicans do not take in real news.


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)

printer said:


> It does not help many Republicans do not take in real news.


It's a huge help to the leaders of the GOP. Not so much the rest of us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2021)

*'So Many Missteps': Inside Trump WH's Handling Of The Coronavirus*





Reporters Yasmeen Abutaleb and Damian Paletta join Morning Joe to discuss their new book on the Trump administration's handling of the coronavirus and how former President Trump's battle with the virus was more serious than officials alleged.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 29, 2021)

What happened to Turdsurfer, super double secret Gab agent ?

miss the insane rambling

Maybe there was BOGO churros at the Q meeting


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 30, 2021)

Nearly half of Australia's population is now on coronavirus lockdown


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Nearly half of Australia's population is now on coronavirus lockdown


They need to up their vaccination game with delta, it can overwhelm contact trace and isolate systems pretty fast. We are having trouble tamping down delta outbreaks here in NS and recently had a surge in cases with over 80% of the eligible population with a single dose and over 90% of those over 65. We are continuing to vaccinate first and second doses at a fast pace and so far have things more or less under control.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 30, 2021)

Delta is rising fast in mostly red states so far, wave coming.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 30, 2021)

No explanation is needed, it's Mississippi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Delta is rising fast in mostly red states so far, wave coming.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933814


It starts dropping like a stone after inauguration day, levels out when there were vaccine supply issues and then drops again along with vaccine roll out. This time it will be mostly the Trumpers and the stupid getting hammered, and not so many of the innocent. I figure some red states will low vaccination rates might be forced to lock down and back into masks, if it gets bad enough. Usually when the hospitals are overwhelmed the state shuts down, no matter how red it is, but the feds will be surging help to those in trouble I suppose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2021)

I wonder if he also had a Pfizer back up! Show me the video Vlad! Vlad has his hands full with covid back home and if you thought vaccine resistance was something in America, Russia is a nest of vaccine paranoia.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Putin Finally Confirms He Took Russian-Made Sputnik V Vaccine (thedailybeast.com) 

*Putin Finally Confirms He Took Russian-Made Sputnik V Vaccine*
SURE VLAD SURE

Vladimir Putin usually loves nothing more than flaunting his flesh on camera—so some people in Russia thought it was pretty weird that he refused to get his coronavirus vaccine live on television as his country was ravaged by the virus. Some speculated that it was because he didn’t want to be seen taking a foreign vaccine, and that speculation became more intense when the Kremlin repeatedly refused to disclose which vaccine the Russian president had taken. However, Putin finally tried to clear up the confusion on Wednesday by claiming that he had taken the Russian-made Sputnik V shot. The Russian president said on state news on Wednesday: “I knew that I needed to be protected for as long as possible, so my decision was to get the Sputnik V jab.” Earlier this year, a poll showed that 62 percent of Russians did not want to be vaccinated with Sputnik V, so Putin’s statement could be seen as an attempt to encourage more people to take the homegrown shot.


----------



## printer (Jun 30, 2021)

*Close contact numbers continue to confound*
Close contact numbers cloud public health vision ... health restrictions were eased, at least one Winnipegger who got sick with COVID-19 had 49 close contacts, ... chief provincial public health officer Dr. Brent Roussin said Monday during a noon-hour news conference.

"Another person from the Northern Health region who caught the virus had 121. "

"About 15% of close contacts develop a Covis-10 infection."

"Interlake-Eastern region had one person with 41 contacts."

The record was set by a Winipegger who had 240 close contacts."

In general, prolonged exposure is considered to be a period of 10 minutes in a 24 hour period."









Close contact numbers cloud public health vision


Before patio beverages and picnics in the park were permitted, Manitobans were already collecting dozens of close contacts — including more than 100 people forced to self-isolate after one tested positive for COVID-19. New data from the province shows the week before public health restrictions...




www.winnipegfreepress.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 30, 2021)

A large waterpark near me that is run by the county will not open this year because they couldn't hire enough life guards, nobody wants to work with the infected public.


----------



## printer (Jun 30, 2021)

*Steinbach pastor says he's been flooded with angry messages after being featured in vaccine campaign*
'People would call ... and say I'm going to hell,' says Kyle Penner after hearing from anti-vaccine crowd

A Steinbach pastor says he's been getting abusive phone calls, emails and Facebook messages since becoming part of a provincial campaign encouraging Manitobans to get vaccinated. 

Kyle Penner, an associate pastor at Grace Mennonite Church in Steinbach, is one of the faces of the Manitoba government's Take a Seat ad campaign, which features various community members talking about the importance of getting vaccinated so Manitobans can get back to the shared experiences they love. 

Penner also wrote an article for the campaign's website about his decision to get vaccinated and his experience doing so. 

After the ads went live on social media last week, people started commenting on his public Facebook posts, questioning his faith and accusing him of taking money to be part of the campaign, which he says isn't true. 

Penner said he thought he'd seen the last of the nasty messages, until he showed up for work on Monday, where he was welcomed with dozens of angry voicemails and emails. 

"Then my phone rang a bunch today [Tuesday] and they just really wanted to tell me I was wrong," he said. 

While he was prepared for some criticism, Penner says he underestimated how much anger is out there. 

"I was shocked, I would say, I was surprised that some people would call a stranger and say I'm going to hell. Like, thanks," he said 

"I don't know what to do. Like, I don't want to be the person who hangs up on these people who are calling me because that doesn't help anything. But I don't know what else to do. I had some conversations with them and they didn't really help. So I don't know what to do there either," he said. 

Though rates in Steinbach have been slowly climbing, as of Tuesday, just under 51 per cent of people in the health district had received at least one shot of a COVID-19 vaccine, compared with 73 per cent provincially. 

In neighbouring Hanover, only 37.1 per cent of people have been vaccinated. 


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/pastor-angry-messages-vaccine-campaign-reaction-1.6085543


----------



## mooray (Jun 30, 2021)

Differing ideologies, though it should be expected and not shocking. If a person is generally driven by something/someone they hate, they become a christian/republican. And, his job is to teach about love/humanity/humility to people that have none of it. It's an uphill battle, but that's what fighting the good fight looks like if you believe in that stuff. Not a big fan of religion, but there are definitely some aspects that are admirable, like I'm sure he'll put his head down and get back to work.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 30, 2021)

Told ya shit was going to hit the fan in July.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 30, 2021)

It's beginning. Patients in southwest #Missouri are starting to be transferred to other hospitals, hundreds of miles away, as hospitals become filled with COVID patients. Only 38% of #Missouri is fully vaccinated & #DeltaVariant infections are surging. https://news-leader.com/story/news/loc


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 30, 2021)

A Coronavirus Epidemic Broke Out in East Asia More Than 20,000 Years Ago


An international study has discovered a coronavirus epidemic broke out in the East Asia region more than 20,000 years ago, with traces of the outbreak evident in the genetic makeup of people from that area. Professor Kirill Alexandrov from CSIRO-QUT Synthetic Biology Alliance and QUT's Centre for



scitechdaily.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 30, 2021)

Early estimate for the number of people expected to be infected with Delta is 36 million in the US.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 30, 2021)

UK deaths:

Daily infections in the UK now roughly the same as in late Jan and Nov last year, while deaths - obviously lagging behind - are still nowhere near the same. Unless the number of deaths increase 50-100x in a few weeks it is very unlikely it will get anywhere near as bad as it has been. And while delta+ won’t be the last more dangerous variant, a dog can’t mutate into a bird.


June 26th was the first day since september there were zero covid deaths in NL. Also zero new ICU patients a couple of days ago. Daily infections plateaued around 500, 10% is delta variant. About half is delta in Amsterdam, but that’s only ~25 daily cases. Mask mandate lifted last week. A strange sight, seeing crowds without masks. As I expected, there’s no such thing as a new normal, turns out it takes about 48-72 hours of no measures for people to get back to normal as if there never was corona. The experts are optimistic about the next month or two and hopeful the fall will show no major increase in hospitalizations and deaths despite an expected increase in cases.

Last week they opened a hotline for a J&J shot. 2million people called, that’s almost all our youngsters. The main reasons they are so eager is not necessarily to gain protection against covid but needing only 1 shot to be able to go to “festivals” and “vacations abroad” without having to get tested every time. Regardless of their reasons, if needed in the fall, they only need to be motivated to get one more shot. Those festivals are huge outdoor designer drug field labs so shouldn’t be very exciting for them.

Got my second pfizer shot a few days ago. Asked the girl who stuck the needle in my arm if she heard any good new 5G jokes. She had no idea what I was talking about. Akward... I guess she doesn’t facebook.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> It's beginning. Patients in southwest #Missouri are starting to be transferred to other hospitals, hundreds of miles away, as hospitals become filled with COVID patients. Only 38% of #Missouri is fully vaccinated & #DeltaVariant infections are surging. https://news-leader.com/story/news/loc


The show me State. Looks like they’re about to get shown.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 1, 2021)

COVID-19 Mutation: SARS-CoV-2 Virus Can Find Alternate Route to Infect Cells


COVID-19 drugs, vaccines still effective against mutating virus. Early in the COVID-19 pandemic, scientists identified how SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, gets inside cells to cause infection. All current COVID-19 vaccines and antibody-based therapeutics were designed to disrupt this ro



scitechdaily.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2021)

U.K. offers a cautionary tale as Ontario battles the more contagious Delta variant







ottawacitizen.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Steinbach pastor says he's been flooded with angry messages after being featured in vaccine campaign*
> 'People would call ... and say I'm going to hell,' says Kyle Penner after hearing from anti-vaccine crowd
> 
> A Steinbach pastor says he's been getting abusive phone calls, emails and Facebook messages since becoming part of a provincial campaign encouraging Manitobans to get vaccinated.
> ...


I would be willing to bet that the majority of these idiots that are calling and harassing people are just paid trolls mostly. The same ones that call CSPAN with their talking points. I wish they would ask people if they get paid to make those calls while they are on air. It gets pretty obvious.


----------



## printer (Jul 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I would be willing to bet that the majority of these idiots that are calling and harassing people are just paid trolls mostly. The same ones that call CSPAN with their talking points. I wish they would ask people if they get paid to make those calls while they are on air. It gets pretty obvious.


No, the people are not getting paid. They are truly brainwashed. My brother in law's sister (from the area) is one of them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 1, 2021)

Widespread SARS-CoV-2 mutation escapes vaccine- and infection-induced CD8 T-cell responses


Researchers in the UK have warned that a widespread mutation that has arisen in the spike protein of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) appears to escape recognition by CD8 T-cell responses in both convalescent patients and recipients of the current coronavirus disease...




www.news-medical.net


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 2, 2021)

Pets can catch Covid from owners, study suggests


Pet owners with Covid could infect about 20% of cats and dogs, although most symptoms are mild.



www.bbc.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> It's beginning. Patients in southwest #Missouri are starting to be transferred to other hospitals, hundreds of miles away, as hospitals become filled with COVID patients. Only 38% of #Missouri is fully vaccinated & #DeltaVariant infections are surging. https://news-leader.com/story/news/loc


Southwest Colorado hospitals capacity is near max.

i was listening to excerpts from our framers regarding Independence Day..'Freedom from Theology' was one..they never said 'Freedom from Science'.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2021)

I tried calling one of my patients for her appointment on Tuesday and she is in the hospital with Covid!! She never got her vaccination. It’s going to be spreading like wildfire over here now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2021)

Germany recommends combination of AstraZeneca, mRNA shots (yahoo.com) 

*Germany recommends combination of AstraZeneca, mRNA shots*

BERLIN (AP) — Germany is recommending that all people who get a first shot of the AstraZeneca coronavirus vaccine switch to a different type of vaccine for their second shot. The aim is to increase the speed and effectiveness of vaccinations as the more contagious delta variant spreads.

Health Minister Jens Spahn conferred with his colleagues from Germany's 16 states on Friday, the day after the country's standing committee on vaccination issued a draft recommendation. In a statement, the committee said that “according to current study results,” the immune response from a mixture of AstraZeneca with an mRNA vaccine was “significantly superior” to that from two doses of AstraZeneca.

It recommended that the second dose with an mRNA vaccine — Germany uses those made by BioNTech-Pfizer and Moderna — be administered four weeks or more after the first AstraZeneca shot. That is much shorter than the nine to 12 weeks the committee recommends between two doses of AstraZeneca.

The committee, known by its German acronym STIKO, didn't detail what studies its conclusion was based on. Germany's disease control center noted that it was a draft, and that a final recommendation with more detail and sourcing will follow. Researchers have said that mixing vaccines is likely safe and effective, but are still gathering data to be sure.

German authorities already decided in April that under-60s who had received a first AstraZeneca shot should as a rule get a second shot of an mRNA vaccine. The decision came after the AstraZeneca vaccine was linked to extremely rare blood clots in younger people. Germany recommends that under-60s consult with a doctor before taking it.

Spahn said Friday that enough mRNA vaccine is available to implement the new recommendation quickly and that it “makes the AstraZeneca vaccine more attractive,” with large quantities now arriving and the prospect of a much shorter wait for the second shot.

He said the head of STIKO told ministers that the combination of AstraZeneca and BioNTech “protects as least as well as BioNTech-BioNTech as a combination, in some cases even better.” But he also stressed that two doses of AstraZeneca give good protection. BioNTech-Pfizer has been the mainstay of Germany's campaign, with AstraZeneca a distant second in terms of doses administered.

Germany is keen to keep upping the pace of its vaccination campaign even as new infections have sunk to their lowest level in months, pointing to the rise of the delta variant. Authorities believe it now accounts for more than half of new cases, and are keen to ensure that people get their second vaccine shots.

“Only double-vaccinated protects well against delta,” except in the case of the single-shot Johnson & Johnson vaccine, Spahn said.

As of Wednesday, Germany had given at least one shot to 55.1% of its population, and 37.3% were fully vaccinated. “That's a good figure, but it's still not enough,” Spahn said.

Chancellor Angela Merkel, who is 66, recently received a second shot of Moderna's vaccine after taking a first shot of AstraZeneca. Her spokesman said that was a conscious effort to encourage people not to be afraid if they are advised to get a mix of shots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4935302


So true. This past week at the clinic I heard some really off the wall things about the vaccine from patients. I had one guy ask my if he could safely get a CT scan because he was vaccinated . he read that the vaccine has metal in it. He was so embarrassed when I said “what are you talking about ?” ( and looked at him like he was completely nuts ) and he said “ nevermind , it was just something I read that I guess wasn’t true.” and quickly changed the subject.
Lol. He was such a jerk. I was surprised he even got the vaccine. He admitted he didn’t want it and told me he had given up all hope for the world anyway , so decided to throw in the towel and like he would practically be committing suicide getting the vaccine. I saw the governor of Arkansas today report that vaccinations are up since last month and more and more people are getting vaccinated in the state because they are scared now that they can see their friends and family members getting Covid. I guess this was what had to happen to get these people to see the big picture . In this case ignorance is not bliss, it’s embarrassing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2021)

Delta Variant Brings Calamity to Countries Stuck Waiting for Covid-19 Vaccines - WSJ 

*Delta Variant Brings Calamity to Countries Stuck Waiting for Covid-19 Vaccines*
*Sparsely vaccinated developing countries have been left exposed while shots protect wealthy nations from surges in hospitalizations and deaths*

SINGAPORE—The fast-spreading Delta variant of the coronavirus is driving up infections around the world, both in countries that have achieved large-scale vaccination and those that haven’t. There is one crucial difference, though: Vaccines are helping wealthy nations escape steep rises in severe cases and deaths while developing countries short on shots battle deadly surges. 

Indonesia, where Covid-19 cases have reached new highs, has reported about 500 deaths a day in the past week—almost triple the daily levels recorded in early June—data from its health ministry shows. Authorities are racing to add hospital beds as medical workers in parts of the country face shortages of ventilators and isolation rooms. Patients are traveling for hours for proper medical care, said the International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies, which runs a hospital in West Java province and recently set up emergency tents on-site to accommodate the flow. 

“Every day we are seeing this Delta variant driving Indonesia closer to the edge of a Covid-19 catastrophe,” Jan Gelfand, who leads the group’s delegation in the country, said recently. “We need lightning-fast action globally so that countries like Indonesia have access to the vaccines needed to avert tens of thousands of deaths.”

In the U.K., by contrast, the variant is dominant and has pushed reported daily cases up by 67% in the past week compared with the week before, but deaths are down 1.6%, government data shows. Israel, another wealthy nation with high inoculation levels, has reported small new outbreaks but just one fatality in the last two weeks of June, according to data from the World Health Organization. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases in the U.S., where the variant is highly prevalent, says that vaccines are effective against it. “If you look at the share of the population fully vaccinated in the United States and world-wide, they’re dramatically different, as is the dynamics of infection,” he said.

The divergence is the result of months of inequitable vaccine supply that has left the developing world exposed. The U.S. and U.K. have fully inoculated about half their populations, but across the African continent, just over 1% of people have been fully vaccinated. Mortuaries in Zambia are full and patients are dying in hospital hallways in South Africa waiting for care.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2021)

We need to help these countries for our own good, if not for the humanity.


----------



## garybo (Jul 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We need to help these countries for our own good, if not for the humanity


what a crock of your post is. Dumb fucks like you being born with privilege will never get it.
Great job Canuk!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2021)

garybo said:


> what a crock of your post is. Dumb fucks like you being born with privilege will never get it.
> Great job Canuk!


Don’t be upset, Gary. You don’t have enough ammo for this fight.


----------



## garybo (Jul 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> this fight.


So, now we're fighting....?


----------



## printer (Jul 5, 2021)

garybo said:


> what a crock of your post is. Dumb fucks like you being born with privilege will never get it.
> Great job Canuk!


You obviously do not understand the concept of mutations and the fact that travel makes those mutations just one flight away.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2021)

printer said:


> You obviously do not understand the concept of mutations and the fact that travel makes those mutations just one flight away.


There’s a lot he doesn’t understand.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2021)

garybo said:


> what a crock of your post is. Dumb fucks like you being born with privilege will never get it.
> Great job Canuk!


Do you agree with the idea of fighting a war 'over there' so you don't have to fight it 'over here'?


----------



## garybo (Jul 5, 2021)

printer said:


> You obviously do not understand the concept of mutations and the fact that travel makes those mutations just one flight away.


Your correct about that sir, assuming your discussing Covid or it's kissing cousin. .


----------



## garybo (Jul 5, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Do you agree with the idea of fighting a war 'over there' so you don't have to fight it 'over here'?


Why would you ask that?.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 5, 2021)

garybo said:


> what a crock of your post is. Dumb fucks like you being born with privilege will never get it.
> Great job Canuk!


Shithole Countries just might bite you in the ass.


Try looking ahead 10 years.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2021)

garybo said:


> Why would you ask that?.


Because it is something that I thought you might be able to look at it as.

If we allow the virus to continually mutate into a more deadly version in the poor regions of our world, that will make it more likely that a future virus will make it's way here. 

So I was saying fight that fight 'over there' by helping these nations vaccinate their citizens so that they stop incubating this disease so that if it starts to spread everywhere we don't have to fight it here.

Like we are with this new 'Delta variant' of the cover virus.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2021)

It's not just these so called "shithole" countries we need to worry about mutations developing. It's states like Arkansas with low vaccination rates and a surge in infections.


----------



## garybo (Jul 5, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Because it is something that I thought you might be able to look at it as.


Yes I hardly agree with your statement and thankz for it.


----------



## garybo (Jul 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Shithole Countries just might bite you in the ass.


Well said Grandpapy


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2021)

garybo said:


> Yes I hardly agree with your statement and thankz for it.


lol I can't tell if you are making fun of me or agreeing, hardly or heartily? 

Either way man, I hope your dog enjoys the walk!



xtsho said:


> It's not just these so called "shithole" countries we need to worry about mutations developing. It's states like Arkansas with low vaccination rates and a surge in infections.


That was why I stuck with 'poorer regions'.


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's not just these so called "shithole" countries we need to worry about mutations developing. It's states like Arkansas with low vaccination rates and a surge in infections.


My county in NW Florida is less than 30% vaccinated. When Delta comes to town, my red hat neighbors will be able to provide a control group.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> My county in NW Florida is less than 30% vaccinated. When Delta comes to town, my red hat neighbors will be able to provide a control group.


That's sad. 

Multnomah county where I'm at is 64% vaccination rate and some zip codes are over 80%. Overall Oregon has surpassed 70% of the population receiving at least one shot but many of the red parts of the state are still in the low 30's.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 5, 2021)

garybo said:


> Well said Grandpapy


6 years ago we left Africa it is now controlled (being nice) by the PLA.
There is no such thing as a shithole countries, only opportunities for Democracies/spreading good health.
Being nice comes around full circle.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 5, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's not just these so called "shithole" countries we need to worry about mutations developing. It's states like Arkansas with low vaccination rates and a surge in infections.


Shithole States..we didn't need to look outward; we have plenty right here.

West side of the Rockies is red sewer water; east side Banana Belt- it was 65 Farenheit this AM.

i got a robo call for Steamboat street repair from UI their hobos over there don't want to work- Landslide was playing in the background.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> My county in NW Florida is less than 30% vaccinated. When Delta comes to town, my red hat neighbors will be able to provide a control group.


Rural areas were losing population before the pandemic. Early on last year, it seemed that the epidemic reversed that trend. But maybe not.









Impacts of the COVID-19 pandemic on rural America


Rural people have been left out of the vast majority of research on the impacts of the COVID-19 pandemic. As such, our evidence-based understanding of the pandemic in the United States is incomplete, and rural recovery policies risk being informed by anecdotal or urban-centric information. We...




www.pnas.org





_we find that the effects of the COVID-19 pandemic on rural populations have been severe, with significant negative impacts on unemployment, overall life satisfaction, mental health, and economic outlook. Further, we find that these impacts have been generally consistent across age, ethnicity, education, and sex. We discuss how these findings constitute the beginning of a much larger interdisciplinary COVID-19 research effort that integrates rural areas and pushes beyond the predominant focus on cities and nation-states._

What do you thnk, injunji? Is your area going to return to pre-pandemic times?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Rural areas were losing population before the pandemic. Early on last year, it seemed that the epidemic reversed that trend. But maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll answer that question for myself and I believe that it ain't happening, (normalcy) in my lifetime. Just look around, there too many dummies, especially here in the US, who won't get vaccinated.
But we shall soon see whether or not we can conquer the Delta variant or the next variant ( you know there's going to be another one and it's a long alphabet, right?)
But you know someone or someplace will say fiddlesticks, we have this under control.
I seems that man is British Prime Minister Boris Johnson, who announced the move on Monday, noting that the government is planning to end all restrictions on July 19. He also stated that the first step of removing restrictions would include getting rid of formal mandates including wearing masks and working from home.
Under the proposed new plans, social distancing will no longer be enforced, capacity limits will end and night clubs will be reopened, the news service noted.
Oh yea?
I'll check back in 6 months, and if your still standing, I might consider removing my mask.
Until then, I'm wearing a mask, at least until Delta is under control.
I'm following the Jew's lead (they are noted for their intelligence  )

Israel may have to reimpose COVID-19 restrictions this week as the Delta variant drives a rise in new cases (yahoo.com)


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 5, 2021)

I posted weeks ago about Peru having the highest death rate,but now the vaccines might not work against it, better hope it's not more contagious too.










Fears arise that lambda COVID-19 variant from Peru may be resistant to vaccines


The Lambda mutation, or C.37, appears to have emerged in Peru last August — and is now being blamed for the country having the highest pandemic death rate in the world.




nypost.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll answer that question for myself and I believe that it ain't happening, (normalcy) in my lifetime. Just look around, there too many dummies, especially here in the US, who won't get vaccinated. b
> But we shall soon see whether or not we can conquer the Delta variant or the next variant ( you know there's going to be another one and it's a long alphabet, right?)
> But you know someone or someplace will say fiddlesticks, we have this under control.
> I seems that man is British Prime Minister Boris Johnson, who announced the move on Monday, noting that the government is planning to end all restrictions on July 19. He also stated that the first step of removing restrictions would include getting rid of formal mandates including wearing masks and working from home.
> ...


Totally agree, jimi. We don't know what we don't know and need to give this thing some time while we monitory the situation. Lambda variant is the next variant that might break everything we've managed to accomplish. Maybe it knocks us back into lockdown mode. We'll find out in time.

For myself and my family, we are opening up and going back to pre-pandemic life. There are still a few restrictions to observe when visiting our elders. Some have very little function left in their immune system and we will be careful with them.

What I was asking inji is how his area is doing and does he think it can recover -- but I meant recover its economy and avoid yet more migration to urban areas. I don't think anybody says with certainty that we are out of the woods with the virus just yet. Rural society has been on the decline for decades. I'm wondering if coronavirus accelerated the trend.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I posted weeks ago about Peru having the highest death rate,but now the vaccines might not work against it, better hope it's not more contagious too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait til the Tri Lambda variant shows up.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> wait til the Tri Lambda variant shows up.
> View attachment 4937288


Just wait until omega gets here.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Just wait until omega gets here.


not the Omega Moos by chance???


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> not the Omega Moos by chance???


----------



## waktoo (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Rural areas were losing population before the pandemic. Early on last year, it seemed that the epidemic reversed that trend. But maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most everything is open. To look around you wouldn't know there was a pandemic. Mask wearing never got over about 50%, even when it was really bad. (My work is one of the few still closed. And we should be back sometime this month) But when it comes to population and employment, the hurricane is still having a big impact. Lots of housing destroyed, so folks who rented moved somewhere else. We still haven't replaced all of them.

But I will not be returning to my pre-pandemic life style. I've worked nights and weekends for 30 years. We host events like weddings, birthday parties, family reunions, training, etc.etc. I'm not doing weekends anymore. That's the bulk of my hours, so I will be semi retired when we open. Will not be that big a change, as I'm working one day a week now.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> Most everything is open. To look around you wouldn't know there was a pandemic. Mask wearing never got over about 50%, even when it was really bad. (My work is one of the few still closed. And we should be back sometime this month) But when it comes to population and employment, the hurricane is still having a big impact. Lots of housing destroyed, so folks who rented moved somewhere else. We still haven't replaced all of them.
> 
> But I will not be returning to my pre-pandemic life style. I've worked nights and weekends for 30 years. We host events like weddings, birthday parties, family reunions, training, etc.etc. I'm not doing weekends anymore. That's the bulk of my hours, so I will be semi retired when we open. Will not be that big a change, as I'm working one day a week now.


I'm thinking your situation isn't all that unusual. If so, rural areas are in for another drop in economic activity. This is the "divide: that people talk about. It's something we need to reverse.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 5, 2021)

When the stimulus money and it's effect end the bottom is going to fall out, has anyone asked the question, how is the stock market setting records during a global pandemic?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> When the stimulus money and it's effect end the bottom is going to fall out, has anyone asked the question, how is the stock market setting records during a global pandemic?


The stock market isn't the same as the economy.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> When the stimulus money and it's effect end the bottom is going to fall out, has anyone asked the question, how is the stock market setting records during a global pandemic?


Low interest rates were driving the market prior and during the pandemic, tech, and service industry have obviously been preforming well since. There may be a dip, but I doubt a blow out, Republicans aren't in charge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2021)

There will be an end to this pandemic, it might take a few years and a couple of boosters or new types of vaccine shots to do it, but it will be done, at least in the developed world. This first generation of vaccines has given us a fighting chance and the next generation of vaccines, antibody therapeutics and antivirals will most likely finish the job. Scientists have only been dealing with this pandemic for a year and a half and we are just entering the scientific payoff period and there been a lot of science and money thrown at this problem.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Scientists identify natural SARS-CoV-2 super immunity against 23 variants (news-medical.net) 

*Scientists identify natural SARS-CoV-2 super immunity against 23 variants*

A team of international scientists has recently identified ultrapotent anti-severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) antibodies from convalescent donors.

The antibodies are capable of neutralizing a wide range of SARS-CoV-2 variants even at sub-nanomolar concentrations. In addition, the combinations of these antibodies reduce the risk of generating escape mutants _in vitro_. The study is published in the journal _Science_.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2021)

Foxnews reporting successes in their antivaxxer campaign. Does Tucker get a bonus for extra deaths? Has Tucker been vaccinated? Just asking questions mind you! Hint: They've all had the jab, from Murdock on down, yet spread doubt about the vaccine and offer support and rationalizations for idiots who won't get vaccinated.

I'm sure the feds and vaccinated states will have plenty of ventilators to spare for them, the feds will surge help to hard hit states. They can do this because Biden is president and much of the country has been vaccinated and can spare the resources.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Missouri hospital faces ventilator shortage amid COVID-19 hospitalization surge | Fox News 

*Missouri hospital faces ventilator shortage amid COVID-19 hospitalization surge*
*The city’s two hospitals were treating 213 COVID-19 patients as of Monday, up from 168 on Friday*

A Missouri hospital ran out of ventilators over the Fourth of July weekend amid a surge in COVID-19 hospitalizations potentially caused by the spreading Delta variant.

Coronavirus hospital patients in Springfield — a city of over 160,000 people — jumped about 27 percent over the holiday weekend as the area grapples with low immunization rates.

The city’s two hospitals — CoxHealth and Mercy Springfield — were treating 213 COVID-19 patients as of Monday, up from 168 on Friday.

Back on May 24, the two hospitals were treating just 31 coronavirus patients. 

With the patient uptick, Mercy Springfield ran out of ventilators over the weekend, but was able to borrow more before another patient arrived, according to Erik Frederick, the hospital’s chief administrative officer.

"After what we’ve seen in the last month everyone is just holding their breath, especially after a holiday weekend like this, knowing that there were large gatherings," Frederick told the Associated Press.

Missouri has the most new COVID-19 cases per capita over the past 14 days of any state in the country.

Just shy of 45 percent of the state’s residents have received at least one dose of the vaccine. The national rate is 54.7 percent.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Foxnews reporting successes in their antivaxxer campaign. Does Tucker get a bonus for extra deaths? Has Tucker been vaccinated? Just asking questions mind you! Hint: They've all had the jab, from Murdock on down, yet spread doubt about the vaccine and offer support and rationalizations for idiots who won't get vaccinated.
> 
> I'm sure the feds and vaccinated states will have plenty of ventilators to spare for them, the feds will surge help to hard hit states. They can do this because Biden is president and much of the country has been vaccinated and can spare the resources.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Missouri requested help from new COVID-19 federal response teams as the delta variant continues to spread, with surging case numbers and hospitalizations throughout the state.
Missouri reported 4,271 new COVID-19 cases in the past week, and 945 people throughout the state are hospitalized. Of those hospitalized, 265 are in the intensive care unit and 121 are on ventilators, according to state data.

Southwest Missouri emerged in recent weeks as a hotspot for the delta variant with a more infectious strain of COVID-19. The results have strained hospitals, made national headlines and frustrated health care leaders.

Steve Edwards, president and CEO of CoxHealth in Springfield, posted the hospital's daily virus report — a 32% symptomatic positive case rate — alongside a message of frustration Thursday.

"If you are making wildly disparaging comments about the vaccine, and have no public health expertise, you may be responsible for someone's death," Edwards wrote. "Shut up."

I say set up roadblocks and keep those cretins/inbreeders quarantined in that shit-hole state until they get vaccinated or die (I prefer the latter)
It would serve them right, dumb fucks as they are.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 6, 2021)

Delta is dominant in some African countries already and the number of vaccinated people is very low.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Delta is dominant in some African countries already and the number of vaccinated people is very low.


It's gonna cut through the underdeveloped world this summer, Russia is getting hammered too and everybody who has access is in a race against the delta variant. It will hammer Trump country too and already has in some places, it's a lot more contagious than the original strain and even more so that the UK or alpha strain. If enough vaccinated people get mild or asymptomatic cases, it could be very bad for those unvaccinated and increase the spread much more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2021)

White House launches COVID surge response teams to tackle Delta variant | Fox News 

*White House launches COVID surge response teams to tackle Delta variant*
*White House moves to close mass vaccination centers and will focus on community-based locations instead*

President Biden on Tuesday said the White House is launching "COVID-19 surge response teams" in an effort to prevent another spike in coronavirus cases amid the rising threat from the Delta variant. 

As part of a five-phase response to the Delta variant – now active in every U.S. state—Biden said the teams will be made up of people tasked from the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA), the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), and other government-based groups. 

"They’re going to help states," Biden said during a press event. The teams will "prevent, detect and respond" to the coronavirus cases in communities with low vaccination rates.

Biden said that the U.S. will have 160 million fully vaccinated individuals by the end of the week – a goal that misses his July 4 target date by roughly a week. 

But despite the drastic increase in the number of shots administered since he took office in January, some states still have "very low" vaccination rates.

"We are going to deploy things like testing to expand detection of the virus, medicines to help treat the infected, and we’re going to provide federal personnel to fill gaps in staffing and technical experts to help investigate outbreaks," Biden told reporters. He added: "Cause they’re going to happen in states with very low vaccination rates.

"The bottom line is my administration is doing everything it can to lead a whole government response at the federal, state, and local level to defeat the pandemic."

Biden said that coronavirus cases and deaths have decreased by 90 percent since the beginning of the year. 

But the Delta variant has become an increasing threat and now accounts for half of all coronavirus cases.

"It’s more easily transmissible and potentially more dangerous," Biden said Tuesday in a plea to unvaccinated Americans. "Since early May, virtually every COVID-19 hospitalization and death in the United States has been among the unvaccinated."

Biden urged people who have not yet been vaccinated to go and get the shot, saying it is the "patriotic thing to do."

In an effort to encourage more Americans to get the vaccine, Biden said vaccination sites will shift to be more "community" focused by increasing vaccines at pharmacies and local doctor offices. 

Family doctors' offices can also expect to receive more vaccines so kids ages 12- 18 can get their shots when they get their physical for fall sports. 

Mobile clinics and work-based vaccine opportunities will also be prioritized as mass vaccination centers are shut down. 

The U.S. has reported 33.5 million cases of the coronavirus, along with more than 600,000 deaths during the pandemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2021)

*'Unnecessary Deaths': Fox Insider Slams Network For Covid-19 Lies*





As President Biden urges Americans to get vaccinated, a former Fox News executive is out with a blistering op-ed saying the network is “poison” for America and that the “channel has contributed substantially and directly to the unnecessary deaths of many Americans.” Dr. Jason Johnson discusses the importance of getting vaccinated with epidemiologist Dr. Eric Feigl-Ding.


----------



## printer (Jul 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There will be an end to this pandemic, it might take a few years and a couple of boosters or new types of vaccine shots to do it, but it will be done, at least in the developed world. This first generation of vaccines has given us a fighting chance and the next generation of vaccines, antibody therapeutics and antivirals will most likely finish the job. Scientists have only been dealing with this pandemic for a year and a half and we are just entering the scientific payoff period and there been a lot of science and money thrown at this problem.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Scientists identify natural SARS-CoV-2 super immunity against 23 variants (news-medical.net)
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2021)

Camp Covid, looks like they couldn't pray the plague away.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Texas church's summer camp ends with 125 kids testing positive for coronavirus (msn.com) 

*Texas church's summer camp ends with 125 kids testing positive for coronavirus*

*More than a hundred students and adults tested positive for the coronavirus after returning home from a Texas church's summer camp last month.*

Clear Creek Community Church of League City, Texas, issued a statement on Facebook Saturday confirming the news of more than 125 attendees receiving the positive test results. Hundreds more at the camp were exposed to the virus.

The Galveston County Health District was notified of the first positive case tied to the camp on June 27, according to a district statement.

The health district confirmed the youth group did not leave the campground during its stay and did not have contact with counselors from the church. No other campers were on site. 

“This is a reminder that COVID-19 is still here, and we have to take precautions,” said Dr. Philip Keiser, Galveston County's local health authority. “If you’re old enough to get vaccinated and haven’t, now is the time. These vaccines are safe and offer the best protection against COVID-19 to you, your family and your community.”

The health district urged camp attendees who feel sick or have been in close contact with someone who was positive for the virus to get tested and quarantine at home while waiting for results.

In response to the outbreak, the Clear Creek Community Church canceled its weekly services until July 11. 

"From the beginning of the pandemic, we have sought to love our neighbors by practicing strict safety protocols. We are surprised and saddened by this turn of events. Our hearts break for those infected with the virus. Please pray for a speedy and complete recovery for all of those affected," the church statement read.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2021)

COVID and the brain: researchers zero in on how damage occurs (nature.com) 

*COVID and the brain: researchers zero in on how damage occurs*
*Growing evidence suggests that the coronavirus causes ‘brain fog’ and other neurological symptoms through multiple mechanisms.*

How COVID-19 damages the brain is becoming clearer. New evidence suggests that the coronavirus’s assault on the brain could be multipronged: it might attack certain brain cells directly, reduce blood flow to brain tissue or trigger production of immune molecules that can harm brain cells.

Infection with the coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 can cause memory loss, strokes and other effects on the brain. The question, says Serena Spudich, a neurologist at Yale University in New Haven, Connecticut, is: “Can we intervene early to address these abnormalities so that people don’t have long-term problems?”

With so many people affected — neurological symptoms appeared in 80% of the people hospitalized with COVID-19 who were surveyed in one study1 — researchers hope that the growing evidence base will point the way to better treatments.

*Breaking into the brain*
SARS-CoV-2 can have severe effects: a preprint posted last month2 compared images of people’s brains from before and after they had COVID-19, and found loss of grey matter in several areas of the cerebral cortex. (Preprints are published without peer review.)

Early in the pandemic, researchers speculated that the virus might cause damage by somehow entering the brain and infecting neurons, the cells responsible for transmitting and processing information. But studies have since indicated3 that the virus has difficulty getting past the brain’s defence system — the blood–brain barrier — and that it doesn’t necessarily attack neurons in any significant way.

One way in which SARS-CoV-2 might be accessing the brain, experts say, is by passing through the olfactory mucosa, the lining of the nasal cavity, which borders the brain. The virus is often found in the nasal cavity — one reason that health-care workers test for COVID-19 by swabbing the nose.

Even so, “there’s not a tonne of virus in the brain”, says Spudich, who co-authored a review of autopsies and other evidence that was published online in April4.

But that doesn’t mean it is not infecting any brain cells at all.

Studies now suggest that SARS-CoV-2 can infect astrocytes, a type of cell that’s abundant in the brain and has many functions. “Astrocytes do quite a lot that supports normal brain function,” including providing nutrients to neurons to keep them working, says Arnold Kriegstein, a neurologist at the University of California, San Francisco.

In a preprint posted in January, Kriegstein and his colleagues reported5 that SARS-CoV-2 preferentially infects astrocytes over other brain cells. The researchers exposed brain organoids — miniature brain-like structures grown from stem cells in the lab — to the virus. SARS-CoV-2 almost exclusively infected astrocytes over all other cells present.

Bolstering these lab studies, a group including Daniel Martins-de-Souza, head of proteomics at the University of Campinas in Brazil, reported6 in a February preprint that it had analysed brain samples from 26 people who died with COVID-19. In the five whose brain cells showed evidence of SARS-CoV-2 infection, 66% of the affected cells were astrocytes.

Infected astrocytes could explain some of the neurological symptoms associated with COVID-19, especially fatigue, depression and ‘brain fog’, which includes confusion and forgetfulness, argues Kriegstein. “Those kinds of symptoms may not be reflective of neuronal damage, but could be reflective of dysfunctions of some sort. That could be consistent with astrocyte vulnerability.”
*more...*


----------



## printer (Jul 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Camp Covid, looks like they couldn't pray the plague away.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Texas church's summer camp ends with 125 kids testing positive for coronavirus (msn.com)
> 
> ...


Praise The Lord!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2021)

printer said:


> Praise The Lord!


And pass the covid.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jul 7, 2021)

Lots of numbers thrown around, please post the CFRs. All these articles seem to leave them out for some reason.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 7, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Lots of numbers thrown around, please post the CFRs. All these articles seem to leave them out for some reason.


Lots of TLAs (three letter abbreviations) thrown around, please post the full name at least once. All these new posters seem to leave them out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Lots of numbers thrown around, please post the CFRs. All these articles seem to leave them out for some reason.


They don't include the FFL (Fucked For Life) numbers of those maimed either, those who have neurological and physical issues and the covid long haulers. The CFR is the same as it's always been among the unvaccinated, though there is evidence that the delta variant causes more severe illness, not so much among the vaccinated.


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Camp Covid, looks like they couldn't pray the plague away.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Texas church's summer camp ends with 125 kids testing positive for coronavirus (msn.com)
> 
> ...


I've been ragging my evangelical friends by thanking them for finally doing something about their carbon footprint. When they ask wtf I'm talking about. I tell them their preachers are playing up the dangers of the vaccine and playing down the dangers of the virus. End result is less carbon released into the atmosphere.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've been ragging my evangelical friends by thanking them for finally doing something about their carbon footprint. When they ask wtf I'm talking about. I tell them their preachers are playing up the dangers of the vaccine and playing down the dangers of the virus. End result is less carbon released into the atmosphere.


It's filtering out the actual Christians from those who just say they are to fit in with their tribe. The Bible says, do unto others as you would have them do onto you, not do others in. Love thy neighbor, not fuck thy neighbor, real Christians don't own guns, they turn the other cheek. You get to heaven by attaining a state of grace and the baggage of bigotry and hate ain't allowed through the pearly gates or it wouldn't be heaven. Most of these evangelical born yesterday Christians have as much chance of getting into the divine North Korea as Trump himself, the epitome of the 7 deadly sins.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 7, 2021)

12 months after their symptoms started, only 23% of Covid patients in a new study from Germany were completely free of symptoms. 










Persistent Symptoms in Adult Patients 1 Year After Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19): A Prospective Cohort Study


Neurocognitive long-COVID symptoms can persist at least for 1 year after acute COVID-19 and reduce life quality significantly. Several neurocognitive symptoms w




academic.oup.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Lots of numbers thrown around, please post the CFRs. All these articles seem to leave them out for some reason.


Your mom cfr's me (Comes and Fucks my Rod)


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 7, 2021)

printer said:


>


I agree, the Pandemic will end sooner or later.
Our next dilemma is climate change, and I believe that it's too late to reverse it.
Maybe slow it down a little, but that's about all we can do now in my opinion
Too fucking late.
Look at California.
If the drought & fires continue, it wil become a wasteland
Fucking scary thought, isn't it.
Every carbon emitting device on this planet should be eliminated, from power plants to cars, if not we are totally screwed
We have the technology, like solar/wind/nuclear/battery powered cars for instance.
Fucking use it


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 12 months after their symptoms started, only 23% of Covid patients in a new study from Germany were completely free of symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been around 8 weeks since I 1st got ill, and I haven't gotten back to normal yet and can't do much.
I envy those that recovered quickly 
Covid-19 fucked me hard.
Also when I went to the hospital they told me I had pneumonia, Lyme's disease & Covid, all at once
Fucking trifecta of shit.
Luck of the Irish?
Thats a fucking joke 
Anyway, this tune suits my mood 






One more Albert King with Stevie Ray Vaughan
This will make me feel better
Put my feet up, burn one and relax


----------



## printer (Jul 7, 2021)

*Mercy St. Louis sending ventilators to Springfield as hospitalizations spike in Missouri*
The number of hospitalized COVID-19 patients jumped by nearly 27% over the Fourth of July weekend in a hard-hit area of Missouri where immunization rates are low, leading to a temporary ventilator shortfall and a public call for help from respiratory therapists.

The delta variant, first identified in India, is spreading rapidly, straining hospitals in Springfield and raising fresh fears that the situation could soon grow worse as holiday gatherings seed fresh cases. Missouri leads the nation with the most new cases per capita in the past 14 days.

As of Monday, CoxHealth and the city’s other hospital, Mercy Springfield, were treating 213 COVID-19 patients, up from 168 on Friday. As recently as May 24, the two hospitals had just 31 patients.

“After what we’ve seen in the last month everyone is just holding their breath, especially after a holiday weekend like this, knowing that there were large gatherings,” said Erik Frederick, the chief administrative officer of Mercy Springfield.

Many communities that held off on Fourth of July festivities last year held them this year.

Republican Gov. Mike Parson tweeted a picture of himself at a fireworks celebration in the tourist town of Branson, a large crowd behind him. In the surrounding county, just 29.3% of residents have received at least one COVID-19 vaccine shot, state data shows. That is below the state rate of 44.7% and the national rate of 54.7% but not unlike several other southwest Missouri communities. Some have vaccination rates in the teens.

Parson last week urged people to get vaccinated. But he has consistently declined to enact restrictions to control the spread of the virus, instead asking residents to take “personal responsibility.” Missouri never had a mask mandate, and Parson signed a law last month placing limits on public health restrictions and barring governments from requiring proof of vaccination to use public facilities and transportation.








Mercy St. Louis sending ventilators to Springfield as hospitalizations spike in Missouri


“Unfortunately we are living in a region where the vaccine has not been adopted. It has not been accepted and here we are with hospitals full of COVID patients"




www.ksdk.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2021)

*GOP Stoking Vaccine Culture War At The Cost Of American Lives*





“One political movement is trying to turn the vaccine into a culture war wedge so that their people don't get vaccinated—so they can stick up their middle finger at the other parts of America at the cost of American lives,” says Chris Hayes.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 7, 2021)

printer said:


> *Mercy St. Louis sending ventilators to Springfield as hospitalizations spike in Missouri*
> The number of hospitalized COVID-19 patients jumped by nearly 27% over the Fourth of July weekend in a hard-hit area of Missouri where immunization rates are low, leading to a temporary ventilator shortfall and a public call for help from respiratory therapists.
> 
> The delta variant, first identified in India, is spreading rapidly, straining hospitals in Springfield and raising fresh fears that the situation could soon grow worse as holiday gatherings seed fresh cases. Missouri leads the nation with the most new cases per capita in the past 14 days.
> ...


Fuck 'em.
They asked for it & now their getting it
Dumb fucks


----------



## Sativied (Jul 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> @Sativied any thoughts on what's driving this?
> 
> Netherlands reports 3,688 new coronavirus cases, an increase of 482% compared to last week. Government seeking advice to determine if measures are needed.




One week since almost all restrictions were lifted and the (yesterday's) number of cases almost quintupled to 2250. Add 1400 more today. In Amsterdam also a 500+% increase in cases over the past week, and then 200% increase again today. From ~50 to 500. Hospitalizations, ICU patients and deaths still very low to zero even though it seems inevitable those will rise at least to some extent.

So far though, almost all of the increase is in the age groups under 30, the least vaccinated group. Over 40 the number of cases per 100k population is still stable and very low.


Our gov decided it would be a good idea to motivate youngsters to get vaccinated asap, expecting delta to take over this month. Get vaccinated and you can get access to venues and events where social distancing and masks are no longer required. They decided to not add a waiting period after the Jansen shot (or second other vax shot). Get a shot today, go dancing tomorrow was the unofficial slogan. After all the goal was to get them vaccinated to protect everyone more so than themselves. So that’s what they did, massively.

At least, till they couldn’t keep up with supply. As an alternative, the gov tasked a thirdparty organization called “Testing for Access” with testing people. Get a negative test for free, and you still get to go dancing. This resulted in a huge increase in testing in an age group who before last week had little reason or desire to get tested, and exposed far more cases than expected. The genie was already out of the bottle though. Hordes of horny youngsters were desperate to go out again after such a long lockdown ended. Bars and clubs were just as eager to finally reopen. The Testing for access org failed to fully deliver results on the first day, so kids borrowed QR codes (of negative test or vax) from friends and many venues didn’t check rigorously at the entrance.

One club with a capacity of 600 visitors or so resulted in over 160 cases on one evening. One infected person got a negative test result due to human error and went on to infect dozens in a small bar. A party in Rotterdam led to over 80 new cases. Just a few of these super spreading events made up the majority of the tested cases.

Most of the new cases over the past week were asymptomatic youngsters. Most of them got tested because they were at a known super spreading event, or wanted access without having been vaccinated, and not because they are sick or even had symptoms... yet.

There is now a 2-week waiting period after getting fully vaxxed. Locking the barn after the horse got the flu... They basically achieved the opposite of what they wanted. These super spreading events caused the delta variant to become the dominant variant faster and the number of cases higher sooner than expected. 

The next several weeks will show if the nr of deaths and hospitalizations will heavily increase too. If that doesn’t happen, masks will stay off regardless of the number of infections. Still, people are pissed. Because of the increasing number of cases anyone going on holiday abroad will likely have to go into quarantine when they arrive at a destination. 

No idea what the next days/week will bring. There’s a festival with 20k maskless packed-together visitors soon. So far everyone still acts as if covid is gone. Haven’t seen a mask in a week.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2021)

On a positive note, at least tRUmptards won't be breeding anymore.










COVID-19 and lasting erectile dysfunction: Here's what we know


There are several possible reasons why COVID-19 can impair male sexual health, health experts say.




www.latimes.com


----------



## Sativied (Jul 8, 2021)

NL today: 5475 cases, another 66% increase compared to yesterday. 5 hospitalizations, 1 new ICU patient, 2 deaths. Still primarily youngsters who bump the numbers. 10 fold increase nationwide in just a little over a week. Very few areas left with zero infections. Seems more lockdowns are inevitable. That won't go well with the public, people are fed up. Especially those who are vaccinated. As long as it's mostly unvaccinated people who die the vaccinated don't gaf.

In Germany there were 4000 break through cases among fully vaccinated, compared to 975000 cases among the rest. That's a vaccine efficacy of over 99%.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2021)

Sativied said:


> As long as it's mostly unvaccinated people who die the vaccinated don't gaf.


If their ignorance didn’t potentially create variants and problems for the rest of us, I wouldn’t give a fuck about them either. As long as it’s a choice and not because of vaccine shortages, no pity from me. The quicker they die, the less chance they can spread the virus.


----------



## printer (Jul 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If their ignorance didn’t potentially create variants and problems for the rest of us, I wouldn’t give a fuck about them either. As long as it’s a choice and not because of vaccine shortages, no pity from me. The quicker they die, the less chance they can spread the virus.


But them dying off in numbers will effect the economy. Mind you that is only short term, long term it may be a plus. Tough call.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2021)

I feel bad for all the people working in the hospitals that are being burnt out dealing with these entirely preventable disease.

Anti-vaxxers are on par with Jehovah Witnesses not accepting blood when it could easily save them and their children's lives.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jul 8, 2021)

printer said:


> But them dying off in numbers will effect the economy. Mind you that is only short term, long term it may be a plus. Tough call.


Numbers like 0.01%?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Numbers like 0.01%?


.01 * 330,000,0000 will give a big number.


Are you one of those people who think the world is only a coupe thousand years old and that people rode dinosaurs?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Numbers like 0.01%?


Hurry up and die, asshole.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Numbers like 0.01%?


My dick has been in 100% of your moms pussy


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 8, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Numbers like 0.01%?


This is why your kind are dying out.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> On a positive note, at least tRUmptards won't be breeding anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that article helps me to understand/explain my problem.
Ever since I had Covid and got home from the hospital/rehab facility, my dick has been as limp as an old stalk of celery that was laying in the fridge for a month.
I wasn't sure what the cause was.
Now I know.
It wasnt the fact that my wife had gained a 100 lbs. since we were married, it's fucking Covid.
Now I can explain to my wife that the reason my dick is aways limp when that fat moose is around, it's becuse of Covid, not your bloated body.
That's a relief


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 8, 2021)

Where the next round of ventilator shortages will occur:




Texas, Missouri, Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia.









Five undervaccinated clusters put the entire United States at risk | CNN


A new data analysis identifies clusters of unvaccinated people, most of them in the southern United States, that are vulnerable to surges in Covid-19 cases and could become breeding grounds for even more deadly Covid-19 variants.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I feel bad for all the people working in the hospitals that are being burnt out dealing with these entirely preventable disease.
> 
> Anti-vaxxers are on par with Jehovah Witnesses not accepting blood when it could easily save them and their children's lives.


The bad thing is, up to 40% of health workers are not going to get the jab.


----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2021)

When my boss came into work this morning, she told me her husband was at urgent care getting tested for covid. They had all got together for the 4th, and found out later her son has covid. Test came back negative for her husband.

She said she never expected it to sneak up on her like that. I've been saying for a year you can have it and not know it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2021)

Everywhere I go hardly anyone wears a mask, I stick out like a sore thumb with my N95 on.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)

injinji said:


> The bad thing is, up to 40% of health workers are not going to get the jab.


We will see. My guess is hospital mandates will fix that percentage. Nobody wants to have people getting sick and not showing up for work because they have been brainwashed online to believe the nonsense that is being spread.


captainmorgan said:


> Everywhere I go hardly anyone wears a mask, I stick out like a sore thumb with my N95 on.


lol I was walking into Home Depot a couple months ago and some dick was giving me the shit eye (I was masked he wasn't) from a distance and I was just looking off into the isles like I didn't notice. I was smiling the entire time, and as he was getting close to passing me, I shifted my eyes right to him and glared, just to see what would happen.

It was almost like I did a cup check on the guy the way he jumped lol.

I think there is a lot of subtly to wearing a mask that I am learning to enjoy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> No, you were a major douchebag prior to this all.


You were an asshole from the moment you showed up, a typical Trumper.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> But we shall soon see whether or not we can conquer the Delta variant or the next variant ( you know there's going to be another one and it's a long alphabet, right?)


It's here

What The Lambda COVID-19 Variant Means For Us Right Now (yahoo.com)


----------



## CCGNZ (Jul 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Where the next round of ventilator shortages will occur:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939336
> ...


The Confederacy 2.0, you are looking at the pot that will cook up Variant X of Covid requiring more FKN shots this fall GUARANTEED, this whole mess the last 16 months has pretty much convinced me that our country is incapable of uniting to face a common challenge.ccguns


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> We will see. My guess is hospital mandates will fix that percentage. Nobody wants to have people getting sick and not showing up for work because they have been brainwashed online to believe the nonsense that is being spread.


I heard a report on NPR a couple three weeks ago. Colleges get most of their funding from the states, so red state schools can't mandate the jab or they are in risk of losing their funding. I'm sure hospitals are in the same boat.


----------



## printer (Jul 9, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Numbers like 0.01%?





Jimdamick said:


> It's here
> 
> What The Lambda COVID-19 Variant Means For Us Right Now (yahoo.com)


I saw a vid of a doctor breaking down the information they have of this variant and it is another up and comer but it does not seem to be worse than the delta. Yet.


----------



## printer (Jul 9, 2021)

*Ken Paxton to Newsmax: Biden's Door-to-Door Vaccine Push Won't Fly in Texas*
Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton insisted on Newsmax Thursday that President Joe Biden's call for a "door-to-door" COVID-19 vaccination drive won't be happening in his state, because the "last thing" the state needs is for the federal government checking in on them. 

"It should be completely up to individuals to decide what their own personal risks are, what their health situation is, and the fact that the government might know whether you've been vaccinated is disturbing," Paxton said on Newsmax's "National Report." "From a privacy standpoint, the last thing we want the government to know about his our personal health information."

White House press secretary Jen Psaki, while commenting on the plan, said the administration wants to make sure Americans have the information on the safety and accessibility of the vaccine but also said that the federal government's goal is to protect Americans but that it is still up to individuals to decide if they'll get their shots. 

Meanwhile, Paxton said his office is looking at legal action through the courts to stop people from going door-to-door over the vaccines. 

"We're definitely going to be looking at our opportunities in court to stop them from going door to door and then we're also going to get into the whole issue of what information do they have about us?" said Paxton.









Ken Paxton to Newsmax: Biden's Door-to-Door Vaccine Push Won't Fly in Texas


Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton insisted on Newsmax Thursday that President Joe Biden's call for a "door-to-door" COVID-19 vaccination drive won't be happening in his state, because the "last thing" the state needs is for the federal government checking in on them. "It...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2021)

printer said:


> But them dying off in numbers will effect the economy. Mind you that is only short term, long term it may be a plus. Tough call.


and they spend money on..?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> We will see. My guess is hospital mandates will fix that percentage. Nobody wants to have people getting sick and not showing up for work because they have been brainwashed online to believe the nonsense that is being spread.
> 
> lol I was walking into Home Depot a couple months ago and some dick was giving me the shit eye (I was masked he wasn't) from a distance and I was just looking off into the isles like I didn't notice. I was smiling the entire time, and as he was getting close to passing me, I shifted my eyes right to him and glared, just to see what would happen.
> 
> ...


i get to mouth all sorts of words that i couldn't if not for wearing a mask..it's empowering.


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)

printer said:


> *Ken Paxton to Newsmax: Biden's Door-to-Door Vaccine Push Won't Fly in Texas*
> Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton insisted on Newsmax Thursday that President Joe Biden's call for a "door-to-door" COVID-19 vaccination drive won't be happening in his state, because the "last thing" the state needs is for the federal government checking in on them.
> 
> "It should be completely up to individuals to decide what their own personal risks are, what their health situation is, and the fact that the government might know whether you've been vaccinated is disturbing," Paxton said on Newsmax's "National Report." "From a privacy standpoint, the last thing we want the government to know about his our personal health information."
> ...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I agree, the Pandemic will end sooner or later.
> Our next dilemma is climate change, and I believe that it's too late to reverse it.
> Maybe slow it down a little, but that's about all we can do now in my opinion
> Too fucking late.
> ...


Heat wave builds across West after hottest June on record in U.S. - The Washington Post 

Extreme heat in California shows effects of climate chang - Los Angeles Times (latimes.com)

There goes most of the vegetables grown in the US and you can bet on some failures with the power grid & blackouts due to demand ( AC's mostly )
Shortages/cost increases are inevitable.
In other words, we're fucked.

This is LA in 50 years (wanna bet?)


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2021)

Covid-19 originated naturally and not in lab, virologists conclude









Covid-19 originated naturally and not in lab, virologists conclude


Multiple opportunities existed in Wuhan animal markets for ‘spillover into humans’




www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Covid-19 originated naturally and not in lab, virologists conclude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shit
Remember when they were saying it was a biological weapon being developed by China that escapedd from a lab.
What were those idiots thinking, that the Chinese were suicidal & wanted to destroy mankind?
Give me a break.
We just have to stop those barbarians from eating bats. 
Problem solved


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Covid-19 originated naturally and not in lab, virologists conclude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything with Jeremy Farrar's name on it is a tacit lie.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 10, 2021)

Regardless …. This will *not *be the last animal to human pandemic .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 10, 2021)

Also … last I read somewhere is that scientists are thawing protozoan / bacterial / viral elements from deep below artic permafrost .
Things that haven’t been around for thousands and perhaps hundreds of thousands years ago. Just to research them.

Some were actually reanimated and living.

Mankind will be the death of mankind.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 10, 2021)

Here is an excerpt…


With the continuous evolution and emergence of new unknown pathogens in the last decades, such as *SARS, MERS, Ebola*, and recently *SARS2 (Covid-19)*, it is clear that international public health faces severe challenges. However, the re-emergence of serious infectious diseases which were previously partially or completely eradicated represents a similar public health hazard. One of the main reasons for the re-occurrence of eradicated diseases is attributed to the global warming. Among the most underestimated harmful effects of the global warming is the melting of the ice layer and the release of buried materials since decades including radioactive wastes (Colgan et al. 2016), and liberates billions of tons of carbon dioxide and methane gas into the air (Knoblauch et al. 2018), and could even release a huge amount of trapped heavy metals to the surrounding environment and groundwater (McConnell et al. 2018).
*Thawing of frozen snow may also liberate frozen biological materials since tens and hundreds of thousands of years, including ancient viruses and bacteria.* Microbiological examination of tissue samples obtained from a frozen mammoth in Siberian revealed the presence of members of the genera _Carnobacterium_ and _Lactosphera_, which could be cultured on anaerobic media (El-Sayed and Kamel 2020; Pikuta et al. 2011). Similarly, examination of the gut microbiome of the frozen body of rhinoceros, which represents another extinct animal species, could detect the presence of _Firmicutes_ (mainly members of the family _Clostridiaceae_), _Proteobacteri_a, _Actinobacteria_, TM7, and _Bacteroidetes_ (Mardanov et al. 2012). *Ancient bacteria were also isolated from environmental samples rather than the bodies of frozen animals. The diversity of newly detected bacterial species in ice is huge.* Climatic changes that may lead to thawing of ice and the revival of bacteria will have potential effects with *unexpected consequences.* (Brouchkov et al. 2017). A 300,000-years-old virus and 8 million years old bacteria could be isolated from Siberian and Antarctica, respectively. Fourteen bacterial isolates could also be isolated from 750,000-year-old ice samples obtained from the Tibetan Plateau. *In 2016, ancient anthrax spores stored in frozen soil in Siberian resulted in the death of a child died and hospitalization of an additional 20 persons* (El-Sayed and Kamel 2020; Christner et al. 2003). However, the melted snow also released unknown bacteria/viruses that were trapped and preserved for thousands and possibly millions of years. Microbiological investigation of ice samples obtained from the Tibetan Plateau revealed four types of known viruses in addition to 28 novel viral genera and abundant bacteria. *Similarly, the investigation of frozen samples from Siberia described for the first time a 30,000-year-old giant virus. The virus retained its viability and infectivity (Legendre et al. 2015).*

For the full horror show - link here 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7567650/


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 10, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Also … last I read somewhere is that scientists are thawing protozoan / bacterial / viral elements from deep below artic permafrost .
> Things that haven’t been around for thousands and perhaps hundreds of thousands years ago. Just to research them.
> 
> Some were actually reanimated and living.
> ...


That does sound quite awful. How do you feel about the Gain of Function research on viruses that the NIH has been funding?









NIH Lifts Funding Pause on Gain-of-Function Research


Today, the National Institutes of Health announced that it is lifting a funding pause dating back to October 2014 on gain-of-function (GOF) experiments involving influenza, SARS, and MERS viruses.




www.nih.gov


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 11, 2021)

ooooh 'gain of function'









> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK285583/
> 
> it goes on.





Budzbuddha said:


> Regardless …. This will *not *be the last animal to human pandemic .


Currently in lower Michigan we are getting hammered by mosquitoes which sucks.

But you are right, which is why I am happy that people are dedicating their lives to keeping humanity a step ahead of the next thing that devastates us.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> ooooh 'gain of function'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you don't mind the gain of Function research that Peter Daszak and his colleagues have done to make the original Sars virus more contagious? Interesting.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So, you don't mind the gain of Function research that Peter Daszak and his colleagues have done to make the original Sars virus more contagious? Interesting.


Wow, I mean if a random account online (who has been pushing death cult propaganda) says it, it must be true huh?




>



Using your youtube science degree again I see.


Looks like you are just pushing more Trump spam.



> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/14/health/WHO-covid-daszak-china-virus.html
> 
> 
> too long to post entire article.


----------



## printer (Jul 11, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here is an excerpt…
> 
> 
> With the continuous evolution and emergence of new unknown pathogens in the last decades, such as *SARS, MERS, Ebola*, and recently *SARS2 (Covid-19)*, it is clear that international public health faces severe challenges. However, the re-emergence of serious infectious diseases which were previously partially or completely eradicated represents a similar public health hazard. One of the main reasons for the re-occurrence of eradicated diseases is attributed to the global warming. Among the most underestimated harmful effects of the global warming is the melting of the ice layer and the release of buried materials since decades including radioactive wastes (Colgan et al. 2016), and liberates billions of tons of carbon dioxide and methane gas into the air (Knoblauch et al. 2018), and could even release a huge amount of trapped heavy metals to the surrounding environment and groundwater (McConnell et al. 2018).
> ...


The scientists take samples to get a jump on what is happening naturally. We have buildings, rail lines, roads that are shifting because they were built with the thought that the frozen ground will remain frozen. Large sections of permafrost is thawing and there are tones of bugs and animals that are going to come into contact with the long frozen viruses and bacteria. Maybe this covid-19 episode is a mild wake up call for us. There will be future pandemics, this last one might one day be seen as a walk in the park.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> No shit
> Remember when they were saying it was a biological weapon being developed by China that escapedd from a lab.
> What were those idiots thinking, that the Chinese were suicidal & wanted to destroy mankind?
> Give me a break.
> ...


there are so many people it is not unusual for someone to consume bat droppings outside a wet market, Jim.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Also … last I read somewhere is that scientists are thawing protozoan / bacterial / viral elements from deep below artic permafrost .
> Things that haven’t been around for thousands and perhaps hundreds of thousands years ago. Just to research them.
> 
> Some were actually reanimated and living.
> ...


AI will be the death of mankind.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> AI will be the death of mankind.


If nothing else it is a race to see if it is the death or if it will be the savior.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 11, 2021)

Cable news and easy access to misinformation could be the death of mankind.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So, you don't mind the gain of Function research that Peter Daszak and his colleagues have done to make the original Sars virus more contagious? Interesting.


is there a youtoob video we can watch on this, peejers


----------



## printer (Jul 11, 2021)

Bat guano, organic weed.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Wow, I mean if a random account online (who has been pushing death cult propaganda) says it, it must be true huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I watched him say it on C-SPAN, is that ok with you?


UncleBuck said:


> is there a youtoob video we can watch on this, peejers


Probably, but I prefer the C-SPAN video here:








Pandemics


Sonia Shah moderated a forum on emerging infectious diseases and the next pandemic. The event began with Ms. Shah discussing her book, [Pandemic: Tracking Contagions, From Cholera to Ebola and Beyond].




www.c-span.org


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 11, 2021)

For those who don't know. Peter Daszak is the person who received NIH funding, and then passed the funding on to Shi Zhengli, who is a virologist at Wuhan Institute of Virology, and researches SARS-like coronaviruses of bat origin.


----------



## printer (Jul 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> For those who don't know. Peter Daszak is the person who received NIH funding, and then passed the funding on to Shi Zhengli, who is a virologist at Wuhan Institute of Virology, and researches SARS-like coronaviruses of bat origin.


You do realize the US and China as well as a number of other countries were colaborating in tracking possible future pandemic viruses after SARS showed there was a danger?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 11, 2021)

printer said:


> You do realize the US and China as well as a number of other countries were colaborating in tracking possible future pandemic viruses after SARS showed there was a danger?


Yes, and unfortunately they were also conducting Gain of Function research on viruses, to make them more infectious. Peter Daszak openly admitted it in the past.


----------



## printer (Jul 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yes, and unfortunately they were also conducting Gain of Function research on viruses, to make them more infectious. Peter Daszak openly admitted it in the past.


And the US were doing the same thing. It is a thing that is known in the research world that many have carried out this type of investigation. Not necessarily to find a weapon but to see how the viruses tick.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 11, 2021)

printer said:


> And the US were doing the same thing. It is a thing that is known in the research world that many have carried out this type of investigation. Not necessarily to find a weapon but to see how the viruses tick.


Yeah, the problem as I see it is that scientists sometimes don't know when to stop, and end up crossing the line, like Peter Daszak and his buddies did when they made the SARS virus more transmissible (Gain of Function), as he has openly proclaimed years prior to the pandemic.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, the problem as I see it is that scientists sometimes don't know when to stop, and end up crossing the line, like Peter Daszak and his buddies did when they made the SARS virus more transmissible (Gain of Function), as he has openly proclaimed years prior to the pandemic.


You in the room with a lot of top scientists enough to make that kind of statement?

Also love the repeated use of the scare tactic terminology.


> https://smallbusiness.chron.com/repetition-advertisement-technique-24437.html
> *ypes of Repetition*
> The idea behind repetition is that when the consumer goes to buy a particular product, the name of your brand is the first one that comes to mind. There are several different types of advertising repetition. One is simply to repeat the same advertisement, such as a television commercial, over and over. For example, the same commercial may be broadcast at each ad break of a show.
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, the problem as I see it is that scientists sometimes don't know when to stop, and end up crossing the line, like Peter Daszak and his buddies did when they made the SARS virus more transmissible (Gain of Function), as he has openly proclaimed years prior to the pandemic.


Yeah! Fucking scientists. If only they directed their efforts to the development of a vaccine.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2021)

What the Delta variant's trajectory in Israel and the UK could mean for the US








Delta variant's trajectory in UK and Israel provides hope for US -- if we can keep vaccinating


All eyes are on the Delta variant that is now dominant in the United States as new Covid-19 cases rise week-to-week and the variant -- first identified in India and also known as B.1.617.2 -- accounts for a growing share.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2021)

*One mutation may have set the coronavirus up to become a global menace*

A single change in a key viral protein may have helped the coronavirus behind COVID-19 make the jump from animals to people, setting the virus on its way to becoming the scourge it is today. That mutation appears to help the virus’ spike protein strongly latch onto the human version of a host protein called ACE2 that the virus uses to enter and infect cells, researchers report July 6 in Cell. That ability to lock onto the human cells was stronger with the mutated virus than with other

Read in Science News Magazine: https://apple.news/A6ymjB6wBPMC52C2lSaSRyQ


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You in the room with a lot of top scientists enough to make that kind of statement?
> 
> Also love the repeated use of the scare tactic terminology.


So, am I understanding correctly that you are a supporter of Gain of Function research?


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, the problem as I see it is that scientists sometimes don't know when to stop, and end up crossing the line, like Peter Daszak and his buddies did when they made the SARS virus more transmissible (Gain of Function), as he has openly proclaimed years prior to the pandemic.


Yes it is a concern, one that had been brought up by scientists and discussed in private and out in the open. It seems that a number of eager students have taken things a little too far in the past. I can see a problem with the accessibility of the technology to the general public to play with in their basement. I posted a while back with a lab setup for a person to begin splicing stuff together for a few thousand dollars. I am more concerned with this than experiments being done in an appropriate lab. The Blade Runner era may be just about upon us. What are your thoughts on home gain of function research?





__





Splice It Yourself


Who needs a geneticist? Build your own DNA lab.




www.wired.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So, am I understanding correctly that you are a supporter of Gain of Function research?

















idk why you think that I would be informed enough (not being a specialist in these highly scientific (that take years of rigorous study to be proficient) fields) to make a non bullshit conclusion of it one way or another.

But that being said, here is a interesting read of a discussion of it.


> https://www.nap.edu/read/21666/chapter/5
> 
> 
> it goes on in the link


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2021)

Peejers' mom gives my penis gain of function


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4942174
> 
> 
> idk why you think that I would be informed enough (not being a specialist in these highly scientific (that take years of rigorous study to be proficient) fields) to make a non bullshit conclusion of it one way or another.
> ...


Where is this from? (quite interesting)


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 12, 2021)

printer said:


> Where is this from? (quite interesting)


lol if you mean the peewee herman thing, it was a late 80's early 90's kid show.






If you mean the chapter of that book, the link is right above the ss I took on the National academies of science, engineering, and science academies press.


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol if you mean the peewee herman thing, it was a late 80's early 90's kid show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn fine print.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2021)

This appears to track the 2020 and perhaps 2022 election map.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2021)

We have 78.5% of eligible people with a single dose already and should end up with nearly 90% fully vaccinated by fall in most places.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Coronavirus: Canada to reach 55M vaccine doses by week's end | CTV News 

*Canada to reach 55M vaccine doses by week's end, catching up to U.S. on second doses*

OTTAWA -- Canada is expecting vaccine shipments to keep rolling in this week as the country inches closer to matching the percentage of people in the United States fully vaccinated against COVID-19.

The federal government expects another 1.4 million doses of the shot from Pfizer-BioNTech to arrive in the next seven days.

It also plans to distribute the 1.5 million doses from Moderna that came in last Friday.

By the end of the week, Canadian officials expect to have received a total of more than 55 million doses including the latest shipments, though those figures may change.

The federal government has promised that it would reach 68 million shots delivered by the end of July and says it's still on track to hit that target.

To date, around 42.7 per cent of Canadian residents have received two doses of COVID-19 vaccine, giving them full protection against the virus.

The figures come courtesy of COVID-19 Tracker, a volunteer-run project that relies on data from provincial and territorial governments.

The U.S.'s Centers for Disease Control and Prevention data tracker lists 48 per cent of that country's population as being fully immunized.


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2021)

*Top Tennessee COVID-19 vaccine official says she was terminated *
The top state vaccination official in Tennessee said she was terminated on Monday for no reason but claimed she was being used as a scapegoat to please state lawmakers upset about her department's efforts to increase vaccinations among teenagers, The Tennessean reports.

Michelle Fiscus, medical director for vaccine-preventable diseases and immunization programs at the Tennessee Department of Health, told The Tennessean that she was fired Monday afternoon. Her termination comes as COVID-19 cases are on the rise in the state.

"It was my job to provide evidence-based education and vaccine access so that Tennesseans could protect themselves against COVID-19," Fiscus told the newspaper in a statement. "I have now been terminated for doing exactly that."

The Tennessean notes that state lawmakers criticized Fiscus by name last month during a committee hearing, expressing anger over a letter she had sent to medical providers about the “Mature Minor Doctrine,” which allows minors over the age of 14 to get vaccinated without their parents' consent.

This legal mechanism has been in place since 1987 and has been publicly available online since 2008.

With Fiscus' termination, the Volunteer State joins around two dozen other states that have been left without a top vaccine authority, all for various reasons but most often because the official left.

Fiscus shared a 1,200-word statement with The Tennessean following her firing on Monday.

In it, she wrote she would "not sit quietly by while our public health infrastructure is eroded in the midst of a pandemic."

"We are a group of dedicated public health professionals who have worked endless hours to make COVID-19 vaccines, the ONE tool we have to effectively end the scourge of the COVID-19 pandemic, available to every person in our jurisdictions," she wrote, bemoaning how health experts have been "disparaged, demeaned, accused, and sometimes vilified" by the public throughout the pandemic.

"I am not a political operative, I am a physician who was, until today, charged with protecting the people of Tennessee, including its children, against preventable diseases like COVID-19," Fiscus added.








Top Tennessee COVID-19 vaccine official says she was terminated


The top state vaccination official in Tennessee said she was terminated on Monday for no reason, claiming she was being used as a scapegoat to please state lawmakers upset about her department…




thehill.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4942174
> 
> 
> idk why you think that I would be informed enough (not being a specialist in these highly scientific (that take years of rigorous study to be proficient) fields) to make a non bullshit conclusion of it one way or another.
> ...


So you want to make fun of something that you don't understand? Honestly it's not that tricky. "Gain of Function" virology involves giving viruses new functions in a lab setting (get it? the virus gains a new function that it didn't previously have); as an example to make a virus more communicable.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 12, 2021)

https://academic.oup.com/jid/article/213/9/1364/2459266


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So you want to make fun of something that you don't understand? Honestly it's not that tricky. "Gain of Function" virology involves giving viruses new functions in a lab setting (get it? the virus gains a new function that it didn't previously have); as an example to make a virus more communicable.


i make my penis communicable with your mom.


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2021)

But the concern of GOF with the Covid-19 virus is no longer a issue, other countries have found the same type of virus after looking for it in samples that were taken in countries neighboring China years before the pandemic. My money is that the Wuhan lab had the virus and it infected a worker, after which the lab and then the the Chinese government tried to wash the stain away.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 12, 2021)

Not hard to “ Trojan horse “ a person … think Typhoid Mary. Send infected fuckers all over. 
Biological warfare labs and off government black sites exist … looking for that perfect strain or Bio weapon.

China lies , Russia lies , we fucking lie ….. so who knows where it originated.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 12, 2021)

IMHO GOF research has more than likely contributed to the rapid release of these vaccines in such a short time. I understand the trepidation of some to acknowledge the safety due to the timeframe, but I'm personally very comfortable with how far the medical and science communities have come. In the vaccine as well as many other medical technologies. All of it is moving faster than a number of people really can appreciate fully.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So you want to make fun of something that you don't understand? Honestly it's not that tricky. "Gain of Function" virology involves giving viruses new functions in a lab setting (get it? the virus gains a new function that it didn't previously have); as an example to make a virus more communicable.


Better than being panicked about a term that you don't understand because some death cult troll is trying to get it to become the next programmed trigger phrase. And I am not making fun of it, I am making fun of you with your little trigger phrases you are trying to pretend like means anything other than some buzzword for people to cling to when they talk about these things to make themselves think they 'know'. 

Obviously a definition of it is nice and all, but thinking that gives you actual understanding of what the benefits of it vs the risks is bullshit. I would ask if you read that chapter of that book I linked, but that is not part of your narrative is it?



Dorian2 said:


> IMHO GOF research has more than likely contributed to the rapid release of these vaccines in such a short time. I understand the trepidation of some to acknowledge the safety due to the timeframe, but I'm personally very comfortable with how far the medical and science communities have come. In the vaccine as well as many other medical technologies. All of it is moving faster than a number of people really can appreciate fully.


I agree. Data analysis is amazing, and it has advanced the medical professions immeasurably over the last couple decades. The ability to precisely evaluate enormous data sets and then run accurate simulations for the researchers to use to figure out what they need to is as wonderful for our society.

Unfortunately it is also bad that dictators use this same technology to attack us all in real time using all with the same type of propaganda that the death cult trolls like to spread to the people who are most likely to fall for it.



printer said:


> But the concern of GOF with the Covid-19 virus is no longer a issue, other countries have found the same type of virus after looking for it in samples that were taken in countries neighboring China years before the pandemic. My money is that the Wuhan lab had the virus and it infected a worker, after which the lab and then the the Chinese government tried to wash the stain away.


Doesn't Russia border China?

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-49727101



> *A major Russian research centre studying lethal viruses including Ebola and HIV says there was no biological contamination from an explosion and fire in one of its buildings.*
> 
> The fire was caused by the explosion of a gas canister during refurbishment work at the Vektor centre in Koltsovo, a town near Novosibirsk in Siberia.
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So you want to make fun of something that you don't understand? Honestly it's not that tricky. "Gain of Function" virology involves giving viruses new functions in a lab setting (get it? the virus gains a new function that it didn't previously have); as an example to make a virus more communicable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

States with low vaccination numbers had Covid-19 case rates last week 3 times higher than others where people are fully vaccinated (wtva.com) 

*States with low vaccination numbers had Covid-19 case rates last week 3 times higher than others where people are fully vaccinated*

When you compare states with high vaccination rates to states that are lagging, the difference in the number of people getting Covid-19 is staggering.

Over the past week, states that have fully vaccinated more than half of their residents have reported an average Covid-19 case rate that is about a third of that in states which have fully vaccinated less than half of their residents, according to a CNN analysis of data from Johns Hopkins University and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Alabama, Mississippi and Arkansas are the only states to have fully vaccinated fewer than 35% of their residents. Average daily case rates in each state were among the 10 worst in the country last week.

Vermont leads the nation with about 66% of its population fully vaccinated -- and while case rates there increased compared to last week, the state still had the lowest case rate in the country last week, with an average of less than one new case per 100,000 people each day.

States that have fully vaccinated more than half of their residents reported an average of 2.8 new Covid-19 cases per 100,000 people each day last week, compared to an average of about 7.8 cases per 100,000 people each day in states that have vaccinated less than half of their residents.

"We really need to get more people vaccinated, because that's the solution," Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said Monday on "CBS This Morning." "This virus will, in fact, be protected against by the vaccine."

Across the country, more than 99% of US Covid-19 deaths in June were among unvaccinated people, said Dr. Rochelle Walensky, director of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Dr. Howard Jarvis, an emergency medicine physician in Springfield, Missouri, told CNN on Monday that his sick patients are all unvaccinated.

"If they're sick enough to be admitted to the hospital, they are unvaccinated. That is the absolute common denominator amongst those patients," he said. "I can see the regret on their face. You know, we ask them, because we want to know, are you vaccinated? And it's very clear that a lot of them regret (not being vaccinated)."

The pace of vaccinations has dropped sharply in recent months. About 246,000 people initiated vaccination each day over the past week, down 88% from the April peak, and about 278,000 people became fully vaccinated each day over the past week, down 84% from the April peak, CDC data shows.

About 56.2% of Americans 12 or older are fully vaccinated.


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2021)

"You test more you are going to get more cases."

"The number of cases does not mater as long as they are not in the hospital."

"The people in the hospital are not a problem with the treatments to treat the virus." 

"99.99% of people recover anyway."

"The numbers are fake."


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2021)

*Group behind church court challenges hired private investigator to follow judge*
A group supporting multiple churches across the country in court challenges against COVID-19 public health orders has admitted to hiring a private investigator to follow a Manitoba judge.

"I accept full responsibility and sole responsibility for my decision to retain private investigation firms for observation of public officials," said John Carpay, president of the Justice Centre for Constitutional Freedoms.

Carpay apologized for his "poor judgment" during a special hearing Monday called by the judge overseeing a court challenge of COVID-19 restrictions in Manitoba. He argued, however, the validity of conducting surveillance of other public officials in the country.

Court of Queen's Bench Chief Justice Glenn Joyal said he realized he was being followed by a vehicle after leaving the courthouse last week. 

He said a person, who appeared to be a teenage boy, also went to his home and spoke with his daughter. There was also information his private cottage was observed.

Joyal said it soon became clear a private investigation agency was hired "for the clear purpose of gathering what was hoped would be potentially embarrassing information in relation to my compliance with COVID public health restrictions."

Joyal heard a constitutional challenge from seven Manitoba churches represented by the Justice Centre in May. The churches argued their right to worship and assemble was violated by COVID-19 restrictions. 

"If we are now in an era where a sitting judge, in the middle of a case, can have his or her privacy compromised as part of an attempt to gather information intended to embarrass him or her, and perhaps even attempt to influence or shape a legal outcome, then we are indeed, in unchartered waters," Joyal said. 

Carpay defended his group's decision to organize private investigation surveillance on a number of public officials across the country.
"We believe the public has the right to know whether or not government officials are complying with public health orders," he told court. 








Group behind church court challenges hired private investigator to follow judge


WINNIPEG — A group supporting multiple churches across the country in court challenges against COVID-19 public health orders has admitted to hiring a private investigator to follow a Manitoba judge.




www.piquenewsmagazine.com


----------



## Sativied (Jul 13, 2021)

printer said:


> "You test more you are going to get more cases."


Well, with a little more nuance this is not untrue. Test more, expose more existing cases. The simplistic conclusion some people draw from that fact ('stop testing and corona will go away') is obviously ridiculous. 



printer said:


> "The number of cases does not mater as long as they are not in the hospital."


Again, with a little more nuance not entirely untrue. The number of cases always matters, but is not a more important indicator than number of hospitalizations, deaths and ICU patients.

The other claims are nonsense.

In Germany calls from experts to look at hospitalizations and deaths instead of x per 100K cases are growing.








Germany to base COVID restrictions on more than case numbers


BERLIN (AP) — With COVID-19 cases again on the rise, German officials said on Monday said that authorities need a “broader focus” beyond the country’s infection rate to fully gauge the impact the pandemic is having on the health system and the kind of measures that should be taken.




apnews.com







CunningCanuk said:


> If their ignorance didn’t potentially create variants and problems for the rest of us, I wouldn’t give a fuck about them either. As long as it’s a choice and not because of vaccine shortages, no pity from me. The quicker they die, the less chance they can spread the virus.


Same shift in attitude is happening in neighboring/nearby countries like Germany, UK and France. More and more of the vaccinated demand privileges and an end to most or all restrictions. At some point the increase in vax willingness becomes too slow for the vaccinated to wait any longer. Despite the fiasco we had in NL over the past weeks, other countries with a lower vaccination rate and similar high infection rates are opening up.

France is going to make a covid passport mandatory for all public areas (includes bars etc) start aug 1








Mandatory vaccination, Covid-19 pass and access to PCR tests: the main points from Macron's address


French President Emmanuel Macron gave a televised address on Monday night as the Delta variant of Covid-19 surges in the country. He announced further measures to slow the spread of the more infectious…




www.france24.com





Next week, UK will "irreversible" lift restrictions on what they refer to as Freedom day.








‘Freedom Day’ Coming to England, Ready or Not (Published 2021)


Prime Minister Boris Johnson is set on lifting all restrictions on July 19 despite a surge in cases. Critics predict mass confusion.




www.nytimes.com





NL today:




Still by far most are youngsters but they are infecting older people too. As shown in the first image, the number of hospitalizations is starting to rise now too. Few days ago we had as many new cases on a single day as we had last xmas, almost a record. The R rate is now 2.17, as high as feb 20 2020. No festivals and other major parties till aug 13th, bars and clubs need to close at midnight. The testing for access fiasco is still active, as it does expose more cases among youngsters who normally wouldn't bother to get tested. The idea is to get enough people vaccinated before late august (new school year) when a new major wave is expected.

It's not like there's no concern about long covid and variants, but clearly it's not a dictating factor. When most people are vaccinated, it just isn't an option to continue with lockdowns and other heavy restrictions. The number of deaths now is likely to remain lower than a bad flu season. That's a major indicator people here look at. The unvaccinated who get infected will contribute to herd immunity as well. When those youngsters see friends getting hospitalized, suffer from the aftermath of even a mild infection, it'll increase vax willingness again. Although it's looking bad now, I think we're still on track towards better times.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2021)

@Sativied Looks like you have a big problem started there.


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Well, with a little more nuance this is not untrue. Test more, expose more existing cases. The simplistic conclusion some people draw from that fact ('stop testing and corona will go away') is obviously ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Again, with a little more nuance not entirely untrue. The number of cases always matters, but is not a more important indicator than number of hospitalizations, deaths and ICU patients.
> ...


Oh I feel so bad you went through the trouble of replying. I just took a few of the right wing talking points to discount the virus and thought it was so blatantly wrong that it would not be taken seriously and would laugh at it instead. Sigh. Bad me.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 13, 2021)

printer said:


> Oh I feel so bad you went through the trouble of replying. I just took a few of the right wing talking points to discount the virus and thought it was so blatantly wrong that it would not be taken seriously and would laugh at it instead. Sigh. Bad me.


Don't feel bad, it was obvious where those quotes originated. The first two statements just aren't as laughable as they appear.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 13, 2021)

printer said:


> Oh I feel so bad you went through the trouble of replying. I just took a few of the right wing talking points to discount the virus and thought it was so blatantly wrong that it would not be taken seriously and would laugh at it instead. Sigh. Bad me.


You should add this to your posts.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 13, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Although it's looking bad now, I think we're still on track towards better times.


I hope so. If the hospitalizations and deaths remain low, we could be on the way out of this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

printer said:


> "You test more you are going to get more cases."
> 
> "The number of cases does not mater as long as they are not in the hospital."
> 
> ...


It's the numbers of people in the hospitals and overwhelmed healthcare systems that lock places down and mandate masks wearing. We can still have lot's of people infected with mild or asymptomatic cases of the delta variant, they don't tend to end up in the hospitals or on ventilators, the unvaccinated do though. We've seen it repeated many times in many places, when the hospitals overload and the death count goes up, the government is forced to lock down.

I expect lot's of vaccinated people will catch mild or asymptomatic cases of covid and this will make it spread to the unvaccinated even quicker, since it is already much more contagious than the original strain. Since not many places are distancing or wearing masks and there are large public gatherings, I expect things will get bad in some areas of the country with low vaccination rates. There are millions of personal disasters waiting to happen because people believe bullshit.


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Don't feel bad, it was obvious where those quotes originated. The first two statements just aren't as laughable as they appear.


No, I tried to lead down the garden path with progressively worse remarks. And that is the problem with a number of them being used. It is not that they are all wrong, it is that they are not said with any context and one little scrap of information is used to discount all that has been done. One silly thing is they use the current numbers and say, "We could live with this level of deaths, we do not need the methods in place used to reduce the spread." Yes but the number would be worse if we did not employ the methods. A little fact that is omitted.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2021)

Delta Variant: Everything You Need to Know


Cases are growing exponentially across the world. Again. If you don’t know where this is going, a historical refresher might help. India has suffered about two million COVID deaths, the majority of them during its latest surge caused by Delta.Victims of COVID-19 are cremated in funeral pyres in...




unchartedterritories.tomaspueyo.com


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Delta Variant: Everything You Need to Know
> 
> 
> Cases are growing exponentially across the world. Again. If you don’t know where this is going, a historical refresher might help. India has suffered about two million COVID deaths, the majority of them during its latest surge caused by Delta.Victims of COVID-19 are cremated in funeral pyres in...
> ...


I like this guy as he puts the science in a form us ordinary people can consume. Mind you I get what he says and wish he cuts down the presentation by half the time. A paper came out on deformed cells in the bloodstream and why they may cause the Long Haul effect in some people. The paper link is in the video's description.

Long-term changes to blood cells triggered by Covid-19 infection


----------



## Sativied (Jul 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hope so. If the hospitalizations and deaths remain low, we could be on the way out of this.


Right, best case scenario it'll show to be a too early poorly executed exit strategy. Worst case scenario we're all gonna die from a Dutch variant. It usually takes a week or longer for infected to be potentially hospitalized, and weeks more for them to potentially die so it's really hard to say at this point. We have a relatively low number of ICU units for our population, the remaining capacity has been the major dictating factor for new restrictions and lockdowns. Out of 1200 ICU beds, 75 are now occupied (9 less than yesterday). That's the lowest since sep last year..... ....at the start of the second wave. Given the high vaccination rates among the elder, and the majority of cases being youngsters it's very unlikely it will overwhelm hospitals again.



captainmorgan said:


> @Sativied Looks like you have a big problem started there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942759


Because the daily average exceeds the weekly average that line is still going up. In absolute numbers however, cases dropped ~25% from the most recent peak already, within a few days. 65% of new cases were contracted at clubs, parties etc. The whole 'Dansen [dancing] after Janssen' campaign is responsible for a large portion of the direct cases. Specifically, being able to enter clubs etc the day after the J&J shot. This has been increased to 2 weeks and was more strictly enforced last weekend. 

When you zoom in on the last 5 weeks of that graph it paints a different picture:


Usually today is around the peak of the week (less testing in weekend). It would be a first if that changes.

Obviously it's bad either way but it's in practice not a big problem yet and heading in the right direction again. The government apologized for fucking up, they expected a rise similar to UK but not this quickly.



printer said:


> No, I tried to lead down the garden path with progressively worse remarks. And that is the problem with a number of them being used. It is not that they are all wrong, it is that they are not said with any context and one little scrap of information is used to discount all that has been done. One silly thing is they use the current numbers and say, "We could live with this level of deaths, we do not need the methods in place used to reduce the spread." Yes but the number would be worse if we did not employ the methods. A little fact that is omitted.


Yes sure, not arguing. At some point however, like we have in NL now, pretty much all restrictions are gone and within the next few weeks or months even we'll know what level of deaths there will be without all the restrictions. Same in UK starting next week. Covid isn't going away, and we can't / don't want to force vaccination on 100% of the population, there's going to be a point where we got to live with it.


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2021)

printer said:


> "You test more you are going to get more cases."
> 
> "The number of cases does not mater as long as they are not in the hospital."
> 
> ...


You forgot "they were all old anyway."


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2021)

injinji said:


> You forgot "they were all old anyway."


I don't want to mention that one at my age.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

This might make a big difference in the developing world.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quarter-dose of Moderna COVID vaccine still rouses a big immune response (nature.com) 

*Quarter-dose of Moderna COVID vaccine still rouses a big immune response*
*Results hint that dose stretching could help to address the world’s acute vaccine shortage.*

A little bit of coronavirus vaccine goes a long way towards generating lasting immunity.

Two jabs that each contained only one-quarter of the standard dose of the Moderna COVID-19 vaccine gave rise to long-lasting protective antibodies and virus-fighting T cells, according to tests in nearly three dozen people1. The results hint at the possibility of administering fractional doses to stretch limited vaccine supplies and accelerate the global immunization effort.

Since 2016, such a dose-reduction strategy has successfully vaccinated millions of people in Africa and South America against yellow fever2. But no similar approach has been tried in response to COVID-19, despite vaccine shortages in much of the global south.

“There’s a huge status quo bias, and it’s killing people,” says Alex Tabarrok, an economist at George Mason University in Fairfax, Virginia. “Had we done this starting in January, we could have vaccinated tens, perhaps hundreds, of millions more people.”

*The just-right dose?*
In the earliest trial of Moderna’s mRNA-based vaccine, study participants received one of three dose levels: 25, 100 or 250 micrograms3. The top dose proved too toxic. The low dose elicited the weakest immune response. The middle dose seemed to offer the best balance: it triggered strong immunity and had acceptable side effects.

That 100-microgram dose ultimately became the one authorized for mass use in dozens of countries. But Moderna scientists later showed that a half-dose seemed to be just as good as the standard dose at stimulating immune protection4.

To find out whether a low dose might offer protection, scientists analysed blood from 35 participants in the original trial. Each had received two 25-microgram jabs of vaccine 28 days apart.

Six months after the second shot, nearly all of the 35 participants had ‘neutralizing’ antibodies, which block the virus from infecting cells, the researchers reported in a preprint published on 5 July1. Participants’ blood also contained an armada of different T cells, both ‘killer’ cells that can destroy infected cells and a variety of ‘helper’ cells that aid in general immune defence.
...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This might make a big difference in the developing world.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Quarter-dose of Moderna COVID vaccine still rouses a big immune response (nature.com)
> 
> ...


As I mentioned previously in a different thread, Moderna didn't come up with the amount of the dosage amount based on a scientific study. There were basically two camps of thought within Moderna; one camp thought that 50mcg was a good amount, and the other camp wanted to go with 200mcg, so they basically split the difference. Not too surprising since this is still experimental.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> As I mentioned previously in a different thread, Moderna didn't come up with the amount of the dosage amount based on a scientific study. There were basically two camps of thought within Moderna; one camp thought that 50mcg was a good amount, and the other camp wanted to go with 200mcg, so they basically split the difference. Not too surprising since this is still experimental.


How are you going to avoid the delta variant?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How are you going to avoid the delta variant?


T-Cells


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> T-Cells


That’s it? No mask? Good luck. It’s hunting for your virgin T-cells, and it’s quite determined to find your dumb ass.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s it? No mask? Good luck. It’s hunting for your virgin T-cells, and it’s quite determined to find your dumb ass.


I wear a mask indoors when around other people as a courtesy. Taking a T-cell detect test is a great way to determine if you have natural immunity. It's been shown that people who have gotten the vax and people who have previously been infected have essentially the same chance of reinfection.









T-Detect


T-Detect is currently available for research use only. If you are a provider or patient with questions about your previous T-Detect COVID test, contact Clinical Services at [email protected] or call 833-T-DETECT (833-833-8328). For Providers Patient reports are available via...




www.t-detect.com













If You Had COVID-19, Can You Get the Delta Variant?


People who previously had COVID-19 are wondering how strongly they are protected from being reinfected with the Delta variant. Studies have shown that, in general, reinfection is rare due to the complex nature of our immune system. The vast majority of reinfections that have occurred have been mild.




www.healthline.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I wear a mask indoors when around other people as a courtesy. Taking a T-cell detect test is a great way to determine if you have natural immunity. It's been shown that people who have gotten the vax and people who have previously been infected have essentially the same chance of reinfection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each individual has a different level of immunity after getting the virus. Some have immunity longer than others. What’s the length of your immunity?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Each individual has a different level of immunity after getting the virus. Some have immunity longer than others. What’s the length of your immunity?


At this point that is as much of a question as is the length of protection from the vaccine. That said I'm happy to get a T-detect test every 6 months to confirm continuous immunity. I should say however that t cells from the first SARS virus have been shown to last over a decade.


----------



## CatHedral (Jul 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s it? No mask? Good luck. It’s hunting for your virgin T-cells, and it’s quite determined to find your dumb ass.


He has a unique view of T-cells.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> At this point that is as much of a question as is the length of protection from the vaccine. That said I'm happy to get a T-detect test every 6 months to confirm continuous immunity. I should say however that t cells from the first SARS virus have been shown to last over a decade.


What do you suggest a person to do if they have not had the first SARS virus ? Get the vaccine or get infected and possible die ?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> T-Cells


You’re getting it, peej. It’s guaranteed. Hopefully it doesn’t kill you. Maybe you’ll be lucky and get a double lung transplant, like this guy:









‘He wished he had gotten the vaccine:’ Local man battling COVID-19 from ICU for months


Blake Bargatze, 24, was the only one in his family to not get vaccinated and now he remains in a hospital ICU more than three months after contracting COVID-19.




www.wsbtv.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 14, 2021)

I don't know if anyone remembers my snide remark that I made a few weeks ago that we ain't seen nothing yet & there are more letters in the Greek alphabet available to name the future variants of the Alpha, Covid-19.
Delta was the next one used.
Now we have the next letter used for the latest variant which was formed in Peru in December, 2020.
Lamda is it's name and it was designated a "variant of interest" in June by the World Health Organization.
It differs from Covid-19 & Delta in that along with damage to the lungs, it causes neurological damage.
It has spread to at least 30 countries around the world and may be more resistant to COVID-19 vaccines compared to other strains. It is also suggested that the Lambda variant is more infectious than Covid-19 or the Gamma variant.
Fucking excellent, right?
And it ain't even fall yet when these fuckers are supposed to really take off.
Wear a mask & social distance & try to stay safe.
Don't believe the hype that it again is safe to go to bars/restaurants & parties.
It isn't.
Good luck/Peace out


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What do you suggest a person to do if they have not had the first SARS virus ? Get the vaccine or get infected and possible die ?


The first SARS virus has nothing to do with SARS CoV-2, so not sure what you're on about.


CunningCanuk said:


> You’re getting it, peej. It’s guaranteed. Hopefully it doesn’t kill you. Maybe you’ll be lucky and get a double lung transplant, like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already had it, that's how you get t cells, dummy.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You’re getting it, peej. It’s guaranteed. Hopefully it doesn’t kill you. Maybe you’ll be lucky and get a double lung transplant, like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the story about that nitwit.
He went to Florida like a fool.
His whole family got the vacination (they're fine) & he refused to follow suit because he was concered there might be side effcts
The dumb fuck said he was going to wait a "couple of years" before he got the shot.
I found this funny in my fucked up brain,
As they were wheeling him into the emergency room he asked if he could get the shot now, and the nurse had to tell him, nope, it's too late now, you jerk, you got it now, have fun  (Well, that actually is not what was said, but I bet the nurse was thinking it).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers my snide remark that I made a few weeks ago that we ain't seen nothing yet & there are more letters in the Greek alphabet avaiable to name the future variants of the Alpha, Covid-19.
> Delta was the next one used.
> Now we have the next letter used for the latest variant which was formed in Peru in December, 2020.
> Lamda is it's name and it was designated a "variant of interest" in June by the World Health Organization.
> ...


Yeah, I agree . It’s not safe at all. My husband and I were talking about how we ( both fully vaccinated) are going to be back on full protective pandemic mode like in the beginning. Mask up everywhere and social distancing avoiding crowds and being on alert in all public places. It’s not safe and i have direct Patient contact with lots of patients that refuse to get vaccinated . I treat at them now like they are 100% infected and find their attitudes quite upsetting .


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah, I agree . It’s not safe at all. My husband and I were talking about how we ( both fully vaccinated) are going to be back on full protective pandemic mode like in the beginning. Mask up everywhere and social distancing avoiding crowds and being on alert in all public places. It’s not safe and i have direct Patient contact with lots of patients that refuse to get vaccinated . I treat at them now like they are 100% infected and find their attitudes quite upsetting .


Yeah, back to curbside pickup of groceries here too.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s not safe and i have direct Patient contact with lots of patients that refuse to get vaccinated


Those assholes, the unvaccinated, are going to kill us all.
Missouri Coronavirus Map: Tracking the Trends - Mayo Clinic
It has been proven that hot spots, like most of the state of Missouri are breeding grounds for variants.
If I was a neighboring state of Missouri, the Land of the Fucking Idiot, I would stop every car with Missouri plates and tell them to turn the fuck around, your a purveyor of Death & Pestilence.
Florida did it to cars with New York plates & Rhode Island did it to both New York & Connecticut cars.
I wouldn't let anyone from Georgia near me.
Tough shit


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah, back to curbside pickup of groceries here too.


My wife is going back to teach at the largest school in Connecticut in six weeks (Thank God  ), with a student population of over1200, ranging from kindergarten to 12th grade & they haven't yet figured out what they're going to do, even relating to masks.
I personally would say masks are mandatory for all, and if your over 12 (That is the age considered safe for vaccination) get a vaccination or stay the fuck home.
This is no bullshit.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 14, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> He has a unique view of T-cells.
> 
> View attachment 4943875








T cells recognize recent SARS-CoV-2 variants


NIH research suggests protective effects of vaccination remain intact.




www.nih.gov


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> T cells recognize recent SARS-CoV-2 variants
> 
> 
> NIH research suggests protective effects of vaccination remain intact.
> ...


When I look for information about SARS CoV-2, I don't consult uneducated stage hands


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> When I look for information about SARS CoV-2, I don't consult uneducated stage hands


Either do I, which I why I posted a link to the NIH website.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2021)

Throw the book at the psycho bitch!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
California woman first to face federal charges over fake COVID immunizations, vaccination cards | Fox News

*California woman first to face federal charges over fake COVID immunizations, vaccination cards*
*Juli A. Mazi was accused of wire fraud and false statements related to health care matters*

A homoeopathic doctor in California became the first person in the United States to face federal charges over fake COVID-19 immunizations and falsified coronavirus vaccine cards.

Juli A. Mazi, 41, of Napa was arrested Wednesday and charged with one count of wire fraud and one count of false statements related to health care matters, the Department of Justice said in a press release.

"This defendant allegedly defrauded and endangered the public by preying on fears and spreading misinformation about FDA-authorized vaccinations, while also peddling fake treatments that put people’s lives at risk. Even worse, the defendant allegedly created counterfeit COVID-19 vaccination cards and instructed her customers to falsely mark that they had received a vaccine, allowing them to circumvent efforts to contain the spread of the disease," said Deputy Attorney General Lisa O. Monaco.

Authorities were first tipped off to Mazi's alleged scheme in April, when a person contacted the Department of Health and Human Services Office of Inspector General’s hotline. The tipster said family members had purchased immunization pellets from the doctor that "contained the COVID-19 virus and would create an antibody response in the immune system," the DOJ said.

Along with the pellets, Mazi also reportedly sent COVID-19 vaccination record cards that falsely stated the Moderna vaccine was administered. She allegedly instructed the customers to falsely state on the cards that they received the Moderna vaccine on the date they ingested the pellets. 

The affidavit states that Mazi expanded her pre-existing immunization scheme during the pandemic and promised customers that the pellets would provide "lifelong immunity to COVID-19."

She also allegedly encouraged customers to purchase the pellets by claiming the FDA-approved vaccines contain "toxic ingredients," and said children could also take the pellets, as the "dose is actually the same for babies."

As part of the scheme, Mazi allegedly coached customers on how to falsify the vaccine cards with specific Moderna vaccine lot numbers and guidance on how to select false dates of immunization to evade suspicion.

"This doctor violated the all-important trust the public extends to healthcare professionals — at a time when integrity is needed the most," said Special Agent in Charge Steven J. Ryan of the Department of Health and Human Services Office of Inspector General (HHS-OIG). "Working closely with our law enforcement partners, our agency will continue to investigate such fraudsters who recklessly endanger the public’s health during the unprecedented COVID-19 crisis." 

The charges come months after the FBI warned that people face harsh penalties for falsifying vaccine cards, noting it is a federal offense.

"The unauthorized use of an official government agency’s seal is a crime and may be punishable under Title 18 United States Code, Section 1017, and other applicable laws," the FBI said in a statement in May.

"If people are selling fraudulent vaccine cards, they are endangering everyone," said Siobhan Johnson with the FBI in May. "So yes, we are looking at those cases and investigating them and there can be severe penalties."


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2021)

I just met a cancer patient who has long haulers from Covid . He got Covid back in Jan 2020. He went on to get fully vaccinated with Moderna in Jan and Feb of this year. He recently participated in a study to check to see if he has Antibodies to Covid . The study was for people with his cancer diagnosis. he found out he has no antibodies .

The study revealed most people with his type cancer and on cancer medications do not have antibodies even with being vaccinated ....and for him, even having Covid, did not give him antibodies .

This is why it’s so critical for everyone to get vacccinated. Cancer patients undergoing treatment are most likely not protected, no fault of their own. I wish more people would Be kind and try thinking of others and how it might feel if you were walking in their shoes .

I do hope that at home antibody testing hits the market soon. Everyone has the right to know if they are protected against Covid or not and then be able to go get another booster shot . Until then I can’t believe anyone is safe . Take care and good luck !


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 15, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I just met a cancer patient who has long haulers from Covid . He got Covid back in Jan 2020. He went on to get fully vaccinated with Moderna in Jan and Feb of this year. He recently participated in a study to check to see if he has Antibodies to Covid . The study was for people with his cancer diagnosis. he found out he has no antibodies .
> 
> The study revealed most people with his type cancer and on cancer medications do not have antibodies even with being vaccinated ....and for him, even having Covid, did not give him antibodies .
> 
> ...



tRUmptards don't care, they will never give up their freedumb.


----------



## smokinrav (Jul 15, 2021)

99.7% of recent covid deaths are the unvaccinated. 70% of the right wont get the vaccine. At some point, this may become a simple math problem for Republican leadership.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Either do I, which I why I posted a link to the NIH website.


The issue with your posts are they are "sciency". Some are good like that one while most are either new age antivax crap, wishful thinking or malicious lies. You don't understand the subject. It's like listening to a child telling a story. Except, when an old man tells it like a child, it's not cute. 

When I look for information about SARS CoV-2, I don't consult uneducated stage hands.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> this is still experimental.


i experiment with your mom


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The issue with your posts are they are "sciency". Some are good like that one while most are either new age antivax crap, wishful thinking or malicious lies. You don't understand the subject. It's like listening to a child telling a story. Except, when an old man tells it like a child, it's not cute.
> 
> When I look for information about SARS CoV-2, I don't consult uneducated stage hands.


Thanks for the tacit acknowledgment that T-Cell immunity has been shown to be as effective in combating covid variants as the vax is. 

Maybe once you can set aside your biases and ad homonym attacks we could have a constructive conversation. However you don't seem especially interested in that sort of thing, as you are more interested in re-living your bully personality in an anonymous sort of way. I'm guessing that you also don't consult carpenters for information on SARTS CoV-2, but you sure don't seem to have any issue with them making statements on this board, so long as it is in line with your presupposed narrative.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 15, 2021)

Peej doing research.


----------



## printer (Jul 15, 2021)

*Ex-top Tennessee COVID-19 vaccine official says she was sent dog muzzle before firing*
Michelle Fiscus was terminated from the Tennessee Department of Health on Monday, alleging she was used as a scapegoat to please state lawmakers who were upset about the agency’s efforts to increase vaccinations among teenagers.

Fiscus told CNN’s Anderson Cooper on Wednesday that she was sent the dog muzzle a week before she was fired, which at first she thought was a joke.

“At first, I thought that was a joke and contacted a few friends. And then when no one claimed it realized it was something that was sent to me as some kind of a message, I suppose,” Fiscus said. 

“They obviously didn't know me because they sent me a size 3, which is for beagles, and I'm obviously a pitbull, which requires a size 6,” she recalled quipping to her husband. 

The Tennessee Department of Safety and Homeland Security confirmed to The Hill that it is investigating “an incident involving Dr. Michelle Fiscus being sent a muzzle." 

State lawmakers criticized Fiscus over a letter she sent to medical providers about a legal mechanism that allows minors over the age of 14 to get vaccinated without parent’s consent. 

The doctrine, called the Mature Minor Doctrine, had been around since 1987 and publicly available on the health department’s website since 2008. 








Ex-top Tennessee COVID-19 vaccine official says she was sent dog muzzle before firing


Tennessee’s former top COVID-19 vaccine official says she was sent a dog muzzle before she was fired. Michelle Fiscus was terminated from the Tennessee Department of Health on Monday, alleging she …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 15, 2021)

*LA health official: No COVID-19 patient at major hospital system has been fully vaccinated*
"To date, we have not had a patient admitted to a [Department of Health Services] hospital who has been fully vaccinated, with either the J&J, Pfizer or Moderna vaccine," county health services director Christina Ghaly told the Board of Supervisors on Tuesday, CNN reports.

She added, "Every single patient that we've admitted for Covid is not yet fully vaccinated."

Ghaly's comments come as Los Angeles County is experiencing a surge in COVID-19 cases as the highly contagious delta variant spreads.

There are around 400 people hospitalized for coronavirus throughout the region, and the disease positivity rate has increased to 3 percent — a figure last seen in the area in February, according to CNN. Last week, the county reported a 165 percent rise in coronavirus infections in a single week.

More than 60 percent of Californians have been fully vaccinated against COVID-19.

"It’s painful for me to know that nearly every death we are seeing now from COVID-19 could have been prevented," Murthy said. "I say that as someone who has lost 10 family members to COVID-19, and who wishes each and every day that they had the opportunity to get vaccinated." 








LA health official: No COVID-19 patient at major hospital system has been fully vaccinated


The Los Angeles County Department of Health Services said no patients admitted to its four hospitals and 19 health care centers for COVID-19 have been fully vaccinated against t…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Thanks for the tacit acknowledgment that T-Cell immunity has been shown to be as effective in combating covid variants as the vax is.
> 
> Maybe once you can set aside your biases and ad homonym attacks we could have a constructive conversation. However you don't seem especially interested in that sort of thing, as you are more interested in re-living your bully personality in an anonymous sort of way. I'm guessing that you also don't consult carpenters for information on SARTS CoV-2, but you sure don't seem to have any issue with them making statements on this board, so long as it is in line with your presupposed narrative.


Biased? Too funny that you think being biased against somebody who repeatedly copies and posts false information is a negative. You lost all credibility with your posts on this subject. Why shouldn't a person point that out? Why shouldn't we be biased against a spreader of harmful disinformation. 

You either don't understand the subject or you are a paid for troll. There isn't much else to say about the ravings from an uneducated stage hand.

If I need advice on lighting, I wouldn't hesitate to ask a stage hand for their opinion. Because experience matters. Too funny that your overblown ego makes you feel that you are an expert in immunology, or even qualified to copy and paste something on the subject.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2021)

A little late, a little lame and far too few.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GOP Leaders Back COVID-19 Vaccines As Red States Struggle With Shots (businessinsider.com) 

*Republican leaders are championing COVID-19 shots as red states struggle with vaccination rates and the Delta variant rips across the US*


Three Republican leaders have spoken out in favor of COVID-19 vaccines.
Mitt Romney said that the politicization of vaccination was "an outrage" and "moronic." 
Red states tend to have lower vaccination rates than blue states.
Three Republican leaders have spoken out in favor of COVID-19 shots as red-leaning states struggle to get people vaccinated while the highly infectious Delta variant rips across the US.

Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah told the New York Times on Wednesday that it was an "enormous error for anyone to suggest that we shouldn't be taking vaccines." "Look, the politicization of vaccination is an outrage and frankly moronic," he said.

Sen. John Cornyn of Texas said Wednesday that most vaccine skepticism was "based on conspiracy theories, unfortunately." Sen. Mitch McConnell of Kentucky said Tuesday that "we need to keep preaching that getting the vaccine is important."

Romney said that President Trump "moved heaven and earth to get vaccines developed on a timely basis" and it would be "an insult to the accomplishment" if people still failed to get the shots, per the Times.

Meanwhile, many Republicans remain skeptical of COVID-19 vaccines, believing the public health campaign to be an infringement on personal liberty. On Monday, several GOP state lawmakers proposed a new law to make it illegal to "discriminate" against people who aren't vaccinated. 

*Read more:* _Experts explain why the mRNA tech that revolutionized COVID-19 vaccines could be the answer to incurable diseases, heart attacks, and even snake bites: 'The possibilities are endless'_

Utah, Texas, and Kentucky, which are all red-leaning states, have below-average vaccine rates with respectively 45%, 43%, and 44% fully vaccinated, according to Johns Hopkins University. The national average is 48.2%. 

Insider reported on Tuesday that the highest number of new cases caused by the highly infectious Delta coronavirus variant are mostly in states with low vaccination rates — which on the whole are Republican.

Utah and Kentucky fit this trend with more than 80% of new infections caused by the Delta variant, according to Scripps Research Outbreak.info, which uses data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. In Kentucky, the formerly dominant Alpha variant accounts for about 60% of new infections, and Delta 30%. The exact numbers of Delta infection may vary because not all positive tests are sequenced.


----------



## printer (Jul 15, 2021)

U.S. COVID Risk & Vaccine Tracker


Covid Act Now has real-time tracking of your community's COVID risk level. Explore how your community is doing.




covidactnow.org


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The issue with your posts are they are "sciency". Some are good like that one while most are either new age antivax crap, wishful thinking or malicious lies. You don't understand the subject. It's like listening to a child telling a story. Except, when an old man tells it like a child, it's not cute.
> 
> When I look for information about SARS CoV-2, I don't consult uneducated stage hands.











Antibodies fight off the new coronavirus, but what do T cells do?


In this Special Feature article, we explain what T cells are, their role in COVID-19, and how scientists are studying them.




www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2021)

The counties to my north and east are both hot spots right now. A 70% increase in one, and over a dozen folks at the jail with covid at the other. All three counties shop at the same Walmart, so it's just a matter of time before our numbers go up too.


----------



## printer (Jul 15, 2021)

*Top health expert says delta variant will surge in US for months*
Former head of the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) Scott Gottlieb says the more contagious delta variant of the coronavirus will continue spreading across the U.S. for several months with “the worst is yet to come.” 

The variant has become dominant in many parts of the U.S. and cases are on the rise as infections soar among many parts of the country with lagging vaccination rates. 

“If you’re in a location where there is dense spread, and there’s parts of the country where it’s very dense right now, I think people need to start taking precautions, including people who are fully vaccinated if you’re a vulnerable individual,” former FDA commissioner Scott Gottlieb told CNBC’s “Squawk Box” Wednesday. 

“The delta variant is going to move its way through the country over the course of August and September, maybe into October. That’s what the modeling shows, that’s what we expected, that the peak of this epidemic would really be sometime around the end of September, back-to-school season,” he said. 

“It’s going to get worse before it gets better in terms of the spread of this infection right now,” he added. 

The rate of new cases over this past week are at least 10 percent higher than the week prior in 47 states, with 35 states experiencing increases of more than 50 percent, according to Johns Hopkins University data. 

Officials say nearly all hospitalizations and deaths are occurring among those who have yet to receive the vaccine, as the current immunizations being administered have shown to protect against the variant. 








Top health expert says delta variant will surge in US for months


Cases in the U.S. are on the rise as delta spreads.




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Antibodies fight off the new coronavirus, but what do T cells do?
> 
> 
> In this Special Feature article, we explain what T cells are, their role in COVID-19, and how scientists are studying them.
> ...


credibility:

US Surgeon General >>> uneducated stage hand


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> credibility:
> 
> US Surgeon General >>> uneducated stage hand


Cool. What does the US Surgeon General have to say about T-cells? Is he disagreeing with what the NIH says here?..





T cells recognize recent SARS-CoV-2 variants


NIH research suggests protective effects of vaccination remain intact.




www.nih.gov


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Cool. What does the US Surgeon General have to say about T-cells? Is he disagreeing with what the NIH says here?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have zero credibility, peejiot.

So, let's review your line of argument:

1) I think I've had Covid. I don't know that I do but I was sick in January or Feb 2020.
2) I'm afraid of the vaccine, even though the preponderance of evidence is that the vaccine is safe and effective.
3) Numerous discredited woo woo sciency articles talk about vaccine side effects.
4) I'm afraid of the vaccine and refuse it.
5) Studies show their is a natural immune response and people can get long lasting immunity.
6) I'm afraid of the vaccine.
7) I think I've had Covid so I should be allowed to interact with people who may still be susceptible to the disease.


Did I get it mostly right?

You know nothing and your story is foolish.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You have zero credibility, peejiot.
> 
> So, let's review your line of argument:
> 
> ...


No, you got it mostly wrong, and also used the incorrect form of their [sic]. Additionally you seemingly forgot to mention what the US Surgeon General has to say about t-cells.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2021)

*U.S. Surgeon General: Health Misinformation Is ‘Costing Us Lives’*





“Health misinformation is costing us lives. It’s hurting us. This is not a new problem, but it has gotten far worse—aided and abetted by technology platforms,” says U.S. Surgeon General Vivek Murthy.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 15, 2021)

WHO chief: ‘Premature’ to rule out COVID-19 lab leak theory


The World Health Organization (WHO) chief said on Thursday that there was a “premature push” to rule out the COVID-19 lab leak theory without enough evidence.WHO Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghe…



thehill.com


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 15, 2021)

Well, starting this Saturday, Los Angeles is going back to wearing mask indoors mandate. Shit is surging crazy in LA right now.


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Well, starting this Saturday, Los Angeles is going back to wearing mask indoors mandate. Shit is surging crazy in LA right now.


At least they are willing to make a move. I saw where they were having to open more vaccine locations as demand was way up.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, you got it mostly wrong, and also used the incorrect form of their [sic]. Additionally you seemingly forgot to mention what the US Surgeon General has to say about t-cells.


translation: I'm afraid of the vaccine.

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> At least they are willing to make a move. I saw where they were having to open more vaccine locations as demand was way up.


Like the Poseidon Adventure, people didn’t want to climb the Christmas tree til the water came rushing in. Lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> translation: I'm afraid of the vaccine.
> 
> Thanks for the correction.


Yeah, and the boogie man too. Dun forget about that.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2021)

The idiot who claims he "caught it already" even though he doesn't really know is blowing smoke about t cells.

This is what the CDC says on the subject.

*Reinfection with COVID-19*
Updated Oct. 27, 2020
Languages
Print
Cases of reinfection with COVID-19 have been reported, but remain rare.
In general, reinfection means a person was infected (got sick) once, recovered, and then later became infected again. Based on what we know from similar viruses, some reinfections are expected. We are still learning more about COVID-19. Ongoing COVID-19 studies will help us understand:

How likely is reinfection
How often reinfection occurs
How soon after the first infection can reinfection take place
How severe are cases of reinfection
Who might be at higher risk for reinfection
What reinfection means for a person’s immunity
If a person is able to spread COVID-19 to other people when reinfected
The real answer from the CDC is: we aren't certain if people who recover from covid are as well protected as people who accept one of the approved vaccines.

Credibility:

CDC >>> uneducated stagehand.

@PJ Diaz you are an ignorant coward. Plain and simple.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, and the boogie man too. Dun forget about that.


afraid of a vaccine. 90 year old grandmothers are taking it and results are very good. PJ is skeered. For no good reason too.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 15, 2021)

Oh yay, I’m in the deep red zone baby, sin city about to be shitin your pants after you die from COVID city


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The idiot who claims he "caught it already" even though he doesn't really know is blowing smoke about t cells.
> 
> This is what the CDC says on the subject.
> 
> ...


You think your CDC info from Oct 2020 is more relevant than my NIH info from March of this year? Nice try.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2021)

It must suck having to sell your death cult troll so hard man. I wish you and your family the best, but hope that your bullshit is seen by everyone for what it is.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I wish you and your family the best, but hope that your bullshit is seen by everyone for what it is.


I hope he’s hooked up to a ventilator soon.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hope he’s hooked up to a ventilator soon.


In all fairness the troll could just be a bot mostly.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4944750
> 
> It must suck having to sell your death cult troll so hard man. I wish you and your family the best, but hope that your bullshit is seen by everyone for what it is.
> 
> ...


I suppose that knowing @PJ Diaz to be a coward might give a skilled salesperson something to work with. How about it @schuylaar? What strategies would be used to convince a chicken, craven fearful and sissy coward to buy?

*Definition of coward*

_one who shows disgraceful fear or timidity_

*Synonyms: Noun*

_*chicken*_*, *
_*craven, *_
_cur, _
_dastard, _
_funk, _
_poltroon, _
_recreant, _
_*sissy*_
*Antonyms: Noun*

*hero*_*, *_
_*stalwart, *_
*valiant*


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You think your CDC info from Oct 2020 is more relevant than my NIH info from March of this year? Nice try.


lulz Translation: "I'm a coward and skeered of a vaccine that 90 year old grandmothers have not hesitated to take."

the excuse: "bbbut t-cells"

What you are doing is called jumping to a conclusion. The CDC info that I posted is current. BTW, peej, have you been tested for antibodies? You've never said if you have.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I suppose that knowing @PJ Diaz to be a coward might give a skilled salesperson something to work with. How about it @schuylaar? What strategies would be used to convince a chicken, craven fearful and sissy coward to buy?
> 
> *Definition of coward*
> 
> ...


i won't sell an account like that, he has 'chargeback' written all over him. so if you're looking for a word?


----------



## printer (Jul 16, 2021)

My mother is 92 and she went for her second shot last week.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Well, starting this Saturday, Los Angeles is going back to wearing mask indoors mandate. Shit is surging crazy in LA right now.


sign at the ER door.

'No Vaccine; No Service'. why should everyone have to risk themselves (healthcare workers and OTHER patients) for someone who could have completely avoided? they need to go back home and handle sickness there with family who cares- because we don't! you brought this on yourself!

it's going to become unmanageable in red by the holidays (4th QTR 2021).

EDIT: the irony - mass graves just like their forefathers who fought in the Civil War..maybe they'll have Wal-Mart pyres.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

I’ll tell you what I’m in a high risk area, I’ll start licking door handles and if I dies I’ll let you know


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I’ll tell you what I’m in a high risk area, I’ll start licking door handles and if I dies I’ll let you know


best places to go are grocery store cart handle for lick #1 then the bread box handle for lick #2.

good luck!

No Vaccine; No Hospital Service.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I’ll tell you what I’m in a high risk area, I’ll start licking door handles and if I dies I’ll let you know


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> best places to go are grocery store cart handle for lick #1 then the bread box handle for lick #2.
> 
> good luck!


I was thinking casino bathrooms, but suggestion taken!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4944920


Not a tough guy, Iv just lived through a good couple things that should have killed me, I guess I’m just not that lucky :/


----------



## mooray (Jul 16, 2021)

Hot hand fallacy with people's lives, noice.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Hot hand fallacy with people's lives, noice.


Do you believe in the Big Bang ? Iv always wondered if the Big Bang is the origin of our universe then arnt we all living in the aftershock of a blast, so free will is not possible ? Like how they can calculate the outcome of a explosion with enough maths , whooaaa braaaaa


----------



## mooray (Jul 16, 2021)

Sure maybe, but I don't understand the connection. How does living in the aftershock of a blast remove free will?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Sure maybe, but I don't understand the connection. How does living in the aftershock of a blast remove free will?


Yes ? Cause ultimately you could calculate the trajectory and speed of every atom where they will collide and how they will move from there, and so on and so fourth


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

I’m no Neil degrass Tyson or Brian green but that always tripped me out


----------



## mooray (Jul 16, 2021)

Dude...just parallel it to anything. It's like thinking that nothing could grow just because there's motion. Give Rob his phone back.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

if i was from another planet, and came across earth and did some investigation i'd determine that the animals and earth is wonderful, but it's infested with humans.
if i could rid the planet of these humans, much like u get rid of fleas on a dog, earth might be a great place to colonize.
lots of ufos.
history hasn't been written yet.
human to human transmission.

just a theory.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> if i was from another planet, and came across earth and did some investigation i'd determine that the animals and earth is wonderful, but it's infested with humans.
> if i could rid the planet of these humans, much like u get rid of fleas on a dog, earth might be a great place to colonize.
> lots of ufos.
> history hasn't been written yet.
> ...


Humans are the cancer of the earth, we’re killing our host


----------



## mooray (Jul 16, 2021)

We're really not so different from plants or animals. Everything grows like cancer until something else stops it.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> We're really not so different from plants or animals. Everything grows like cancer until something else stops it.


COVID!!!!


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Do you believe in the Big Bang ? Iv always wondered if the Big Bang is the origin of our universe then arnt we all living in the aftershock of a blast, so free will is not possible ? Like how they can calculate the outcome of a explosion with enough maths , whooaaa braaaaa


"Believe" is a weird word for the assumption that when you look at the way space is moving in the way it is expanding that doing the math to figure out where everything would have started out and how long it would take for things to get where they are now. Who knows everything may have expanded and contracted over and over again. Is that still 'big bang'? What do you mean by 'big bang'?

Is this some religious thing? Is the other option that everything is like 5k years old or something?



Bublonichronic said:


> Yes ? Cause ultimately you could calculate the trajectory and speed of every atom where they will collide and how they will move from there, and so on and so fourth


Why would you think that it is not random? It is a lot easier to look backwards at how things have happened and then you can estimate what will happen from there, but



Bublonichronic said:


> Not a tough guy, Iv just lived through a good couple things that should have killed me, I guess I’m just not that lucky :/


You'd think you would just start being safer.


cancerkiller said:


> if i was from another planet, and came across earth and did some investigation i'd determine that the animals and earth is wonderful, but it's infested with humans.
> if i could rid the planet of these humans, much like u get rid of fleas on a dog, earth might be a great place to colonize.
> lots of ufos.
> history hasn't been written yet.
> ...


It is highly unlikely that they evolved in a place with our particular temperatures/chemical mixture is my guess. It would be a pain in the ass to colonize another planet like we live here.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

Lol


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lol


It does feel like that responding to trolls here a lot of the time, that is funny.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> "Believe" is a weird word for the assumption that when you look at the way space is moving in the way it is expanding that doing the math to figure out where everything would have started out and how long it would take for things to get where they are now. Who knows everything may have expanded and contracted over and over again. Is that still 'big bang'? What do you mean by 'big bang'?
> 
> Is this some religious thing? Is the other option that everything is like 5k years old or something?
> 
> ...


yet the neanderthals here think it's a good idea.








Space Colonization


NASA.gov brings you the latest images, videos and news from America's space agency. Get the latest updates on NASA missions, watch NASA TV live, and learn about our quest to reveal the unknown and benefit all humankind.




www.nasa.gov


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> yet the neanderthals here think it's a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really think they are going to be out walking the dog or chilling on the porch in their skivies while in space?

Anywhere we go it will have to almost be 100% contained environment is my guess. Space movies are mostly just entertaining bullshit.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

Didn’t Elon musk want to thermo nuke the ice caps on Mars in hope of total recalling the planet ?


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

Alien civilizations may have explored the galaxy and visited Earth already, a new study says. We just haven’t seen them recently.


The answer to the Fermi paradox could be that aliens have already visited Earth, a study says. But it might have been more than 10 million years ago.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

u have been warned!
jeff's newspaper.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/ufo-report-aliens-seti/2021/06/09/1402f6a8-c899-11eb-81b1-34796c7393af_story.html


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

In all seriousness I’m not against the vax, but for me personally and mind you I’m not a virologist or anything it just feels rushed…but I also have a lot of distrust in big Pharma and my past experiences when I was a kid and being a guine pig for the new antidepressant/phycotics of the time that left me with permanent damage, so I acknowledge I’m bias


----------



## mooray (Jul 16, 2021)

At some point you have to draw a line with any medicine. What if it takes fifty years to find something out about anything? There are tons of new things we've taken/consumed without such levels of scrutiny. It's also important to introspect a bit and see if there are any tribalistic alignments causing hazy vision. Just because a bunch of nazi's think schnitzel is delicious, doesn't mean it isn't delicious.


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2021)

Just a note. Humans are animals.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> At some point you have to draw a line with any medicine. What if it takes fifty years to find something out about anything? There are tons of new things we've taken/consumed without such levels of scrutiny. It's also important to introspect a bit and see if there are any tribalistic alignments causing hazy vision. Just because a bunch of nazi's think schnitzel is delicious, doesn't mean it isn't delicious.


True, but I don’t think I could ever put my trust in pharma again, at least not in this lifetime, but I genuinely don’t want to see people in the same position I’m in, but like I say I really don’t know enough about it to make a decision so I just use my past experience


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> In all seriousness I’m not against the vax, but for me personally and mind you I’m not a virologist or anything it just feels rushed…but I also have a lot of distrust in big Pharma and my past experiences when I was a kid and being a guine pig for the new antidepressant/phycotics of the time that left me with permanent damage, so I acknowledge I’m bias


Id focus on why it 'feels' rushed IMO. A lot of money has gone into getting people to feel that way.

And I have no idea how old you are man, but I am guessing that 'big Pharma' wasn't writing the prescription or treating you for whatever it is that you were dealing with back then. Sorry to hear about your experiences, it is hard to get past not having good healthcare.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)


CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




www.cdc.gov




i figure i'm the canary in the coal mine. 
not everybody likes isolation like i do.
severely weakened immune system.
no vaccine. that means a human that can't socially distance like me, can have mine.
zero contact with humans since 2-2020.
i know that's hard to comprehend, but at this stage of dying, it's what i prefer.
supposedly now they have determined, it is human to human transmission, and not transmissable on surfaces so i don't have to open my deliveries in my hazmat suit anymore.

so if i get covid, this human to human transmission thing is bullshit.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Id focus on why it 'feels' rushed IMO. A lot of money has gone into getting people to feel that way.
> 
> And I have no idea how old you are man, but I am guessing that 'big Pharma' wasn't writing the prescription or treating you for whatever it is that you were dealing with back then. Sorry to hear about your experiences, it is hard to get past not having good healthcare.


Honestly I think I was just a little shit with a lot of energy, then a teacher suggested I be on meds and my parents liked her so they listened, then the trials…but it is what it is


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 16, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Honestly I think I was just a little shit with a lot of energy, then a teacher suggested I be on meds and my parents liked her so they listened, then the trials…but it is what it is



and now you're just a big shit who is a heroin addict. 

Yeah, blame your teacher!


----------



## mooray (Jul 16, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> True, but I don’t think I could ever put my trust in pharma again, at least not in this lifetime, but I genuinely don’t want to see people in the same position I’m in, but like I say I really don’t know enough about it to make a decision so I just use my past experience


Sure, and I'm just popping in here after a break, so I haven't read back and have no idea what your specific situation is. My wife has been dealing with a blood clot for twenty years and was hospitalized for it at one point, so we had no idea what those 1:1M odds really were for her. We're rural and don't have to head into an office everyday for work and we observe the basic precautions when we do head out, so we felt like we were in a good position to wait a bit to see how prevalent the negative reactions were.


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

injinji said:


> Just a note. Humans are animals.


the difference is, animals can't be assholes, although cats do try.
in the context of this thread also.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7725765/


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

rollitup said:


> and now you're just a big shit who is a heroin addict.
> 
> Yeah, blame your teacher!


Clean for over a year, thanks


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

ya gotta be careful posting any info with big brother watching that's why i repost their shit that i mostly believe true.
it's up to the reader to do their own research.
getting medical advice from the internet is crazy.
this loon rick simpson on fb said cannabis would kill my terminal cancer. 7 years ago.



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7989954/


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

more from the govt.








Δ9-Tetrahydrocannabinol Prevents Mortality from Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome through the Induction of Apoptosis in Immune Cells, Leading to Cytokine Storm Suppression - PubMed


Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome (ARDS) causes up to 40% mortality in humans and is difficult to treat. ARDS is also one of the major triggers of mortality associated with coronavirus-induced disease (COVID-19). We used a mouse model of ARDS induced by Staphylococcal enterotoxin B (SEB)...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 16, 2021)

This is Florida's GOP & Governor DeSantis response to the ongoing & exploding Covid-19/Delta crisis in that fucked up state (they really did this) Fucking (almost) unbelievable





This is your reality now & also your future the way things are going in your fucked state you shitheads.
But Republicans dont understand apparently (I hope they and their families all get the Virus & fucking die, I really do)


*1 in 5 cases of COVID-19 in the US are now happening in Florida alone, White House official says*
Natalie Musumeci,Andrea Michelson
Fri, July 16, 2021, 11:47 AM·2 min read







A nurse prepares paperwork with a patient during the Vaccinate at the Plate event at Tropicana Field on June 16, 2021 in St Petersburg, Florida. Julio Aguilar/Getty Images

Four states accounted for more than 40% of national COVID-19 cases in the past week.
Florida alone has seen more than 23,000 new cases this week.
Fortunately, states with the highest case rates are also seeing more people getting vaccinated.
See more stories on Insider's business page.
One in five new coronavirus cases are occurring in Florida alone, a White House official said Friday.
"Four states accounted for more than 40% of all [COVID-19] cases in the past week, with one in five of all cases occurring in Florida alone," White House Coronavirus Response Coordinator Jeff Zients said during a virtual press briefing.
In the past week, Florida has seen more than 23,000 new cases of COVID-19, according to data from Johns Hopkins University.

Boo fucking Hoo, you dumb fucks.

Here are some images of Florida now & it's future the way things are going.











Fucked up, right?
Not to Republicans or Gov. DeSantis, and that's very evidentl


----------



## mooray (Jul 16, 2021)

I feel very fortunate that the tough lessons I've had to learn in life didn't result in myself, or someone else, dying from it.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

this is about therapeutics.








Cannabis and COVID-19 patients: new insights from Israel


STERO Biotechs, headquartered in Israel, provides insight into the use of cannabis and CBD as potential treatment for COVID-19 and other conditions




www.healtheuropa.eu


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 16, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Clean for over a year, thanks


Very nice/keep it up/fuck that drug


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

i used to own an hvac company.
if i had to be any where near humans, i would get a vaccination and mask up and avoid indoors as much as possible.
some vector sneezes near a return air and all those pathogens are distributed throughout the supply registers.
casinos probably are the safest indoors because they have giant electronic air cleaners throughout their smoking gamimg floors(smoke eaters).
as long as amazon, walmart, tractor supply keeps delivering, i'm golden.
i shouldn't have to say this but this is just my opinion.
one human might get covid and it be nbd, i personally know some, others die.
i think ur immune system has a lot to do with ur outcome.

i'm not married but i wondered how families coped with social distancing among their family members.
suppose i had been married and my wife is out running to the stores and visiting friends, am i gonna chance her infecting me.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Very nice/keep it up/fuck that drug


It’s not easy, I will always be an addict, can’t drink or really even smoke weed anymore aside from the occasional edible, that drug is kind of a double edge sword brings you the lowest lows but if your able to pull out of that hole can give a good amount of perspective, it’s cliche but it really is one day at a time


----------



## timmah1979 (Jul 16, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is Florida's GOP & Governor DeSantis response to the ongoing & exploding Covid-19/Delta crisis in that fucked up state (they really did this) Fucking (almost) unbelievable)
> 
> View attachment 4945029
> 
> ...


It says NYC from a year ago. LOL


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> It says NYC from a year ago. LOL


You think it looks much different this year when people get really sick from it?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> ya gotta be careful posting any info with big brother watching that's why i repost their shit that i mostly believe true.
> it's up to the reader to do their own research.
> getting medical advice from the internet is crazy.
> this loon rick simpson on fb said cannabis would kill my terminal cancer. 7 years ago.
> ...


Absolutely agree about doing your own research. I set up a DIY lab to research zoonotic diseases. I learned more in a few days than the CDC did in a hundred years. The was only one accidental release of Marburg. I tightened my protocols after that one. Haven't had another accidental release since, except for the plague rat that got away.

I have a gofundme account to help set up my DIY marine research vessel so that I don't have to rely on deep state propaganda about the decline in fisheries and rising ocean temperature. Check it out. A few more hundred million dollars and I'll be ready to get started.

The one area where I can't get traction is DIY research about plasma beings. Any suggestions?

I'm a big believer in doing your own research. Who needs to study? Just go forth and do research. It's a great hobby.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> It says NYC from a year ago. LOL


Yeah, they don't wear wool coats like that in the summer in Florida. But I think you miss the point.

Those shots in the hospitals and morgues. Do you think they look any different in Florida? I mean, go ahead and photoshop a palm tree into the picture. It won't change the effect that disease has on its victims, the health care staff or the deceased's family.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> the difference is, animals can't be assholes, although cats do try.
> in the context of this thread also.
> 
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7725765/


My neighbor's dog is an asshole.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Absolutely agree about doing your own research. I set up a DIY lab to research zoonotic diseases. I learned more in a few days than the CDC did in a hundred years. The was only one accidental release of Marburg. I tightened my protocols after that one. Haven't had another accidental release since, except for the plague rat that got away.
> 
> I have a gofundme account to help set up my DIY marine research vessel so that I don't have to rely on deep state propaganda about the decline in fisheries and rising ocean temperature. Check it out. A few more hundred million dollars and I'll be ready to get started.
> 
> ...


u don't need to build ur own lab. there's a zillion studies online to peruse.








Cannabis Policies For the New Decade


Douglas C. Throckmorton, M.D., before the House Committee on Energy and Commerce, Subcommittee on Health




www.fda.gov


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> u don't need to build ur own lab. there's a zillion studies online to peruse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reading other people's research papers is called research?

I call that reading original source material, not research. But whatever. As you point out, who needs all that education, time spent in labs, learning from world renowned experts and years of experience in the field. Go read a paper. We all are part of the universe and knowledge is gained from listening to the chorus of the cosmos. Also polar bears.

BTW, do you have any suggestions on where I should do "research" about plasma beings?


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Reading other people's research papers is called research?
> 
> I call that reading original source material, not research. But whatever. As you point out, who needs all that education, time spent in labs, learning from world renowned experts and years of experience in the field. Go read a paper. We all are part of the universe and knowledge is gained from listening to the chorus of the cosmos. Also polar bears.
> 
> BTW, do you have any suggestions on where I should do "research" about plasma beings?


nope, can't help u on plasma beings, but if u get terminal cancer like i did 7 years ago, u should look up rick simpson and dennis hill for starters.
so yeah, research saved my life.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I was thinking casino bathrooms, but suggestion taken!


they're cleaner than the aforementioned..a study was done on the most infected 'touches'..a subway seat is cleaner than the shopping cart handle. #3 was elevator button.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> nope, can't help u on plasma beings, but if u get terminal cancer like i did 7 years ago, u should look up rick simpson and dennis hill for starters.
> so yeah, research saved my life.


I'm sorry. I was being sarcastic because I'm pretty down on this idea that one can read a few papers and know more on the subject than somebody who spends decades studying a subject.

There is nothing WRONG with reading up and it does most certainly help the patient make decisions that only they can make. Just, if something I hear from some stage hand who read a paper contradicts guidance from the CDC, I'm going to lean hard towards what the professionals say.

I AM a research scientist and I can't tell you the number of times I've dealt with people who cling to something they read that confirms their bias without them really understanding the subject. I've seen a great deal of harm done when those people are in charge. Bankruptcies, thousands of jobs lost. My industry isn't critical and nobody dies if we make a mistake but people can lose their livelihood when we make decisions based upon false assumptions.

Take @PJ Diaz , for example. He thinks that because a paper (a good one) says that t cells can be long lasting after a person contracts and recovers from Covid, that means he shouldn't take the vaccine. (he doesn't really know that he's been infected and recovered but says he "thinks he was") 

That is not the guidance from the CDC. They give a list of things they want to know before they would make that call. After all, people die from this disease. They want to know more than just "t-cells". 

They think that the results regarding t-cells is a good indication that there is good reason to think that natural immunity is pretty good. They also take a wider view. It's not just about t-cells:

*Reinfection with COVID-19*
_Updated Oct. 27, 2020

Cases of reinfection with COVID-19 have been reported, but remain rare.
In general, reinfection means a person was infected (got sick) once, recovered, and then later became infected again. Based on what we know from similar viruses, some reinfections are expected. We are still learning more about COVID-19. Ongoing COVID-19 studies will help us understand:_

_How likely is reinfection_
_How often reinfection occurs_
_How soon after the first infection can reinfection take place_
_How severe are cases of reinfection_
_Who might be at higher risk for reinfection_
_What reinfection means for a person’s immunity_
_If a person is able to spread COVID-19 to other people when reinfected_
The above represents a system level view of the subject that takes a great deal of reading, hands on research, and experience. 

So, I'm sorry to hear that you had a brush with death over cancer. I completely agree that people should read up and become as informed as possible when they are making healthcare decisions. But I don't think a lay person can read a few papers and become better informed than a proficient and thorough medical professional. I know I can't. So, I'll listen to Fauci first and last.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Reading other people's research papers is called research?
> 
> I call that reading original source material, not research. But whatever. As you point out, who needs all that education, time spent in labs, learning from world renowned experts and years of experience in the field. Go read a paper. We all are part of the universe and knowledge is gained from listening to the chorus of the cosmos. Also polar bears.
> 
> BTW, do you have any suggestions on where I should do "research" about plasma beings?


I always wondered, your fadedawg right ?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I always wondered, your fadedawg right ?


Tell us about Plasma Beings. Need to know more about Plasma Beings.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Tell us about Plasma Beings. Need to know more about Plasma Beings.


I been out the weed game for a while but I remember you were kinda the authority on extracts back when BHO really started poppin, crazy what people are doing nowadays


----------



## printer (Jul 16, 2021)

*White House: Florida accounts for 20 percent of all new COVID-19 infections*
Cases are rising across the nation as a whole as the more transmissible delta variant spreads but are concentrated in areas with low vaccination rates. 

"Just four states accounted for more than 40 percent of all cases in the past week, with 1 in 5 of all cases occurring in Florida alone," White House COVID-19 coordinator Jeff Zients told reporters during a briefing Friday. 

"We will likely ... continue to experience an increase in COVID cases in the weeks ahead, with these cases concentrated in communities with lower vaccination rates," Zients said

Florida is seeing some of the highest coronavirus hospitalizations, new infections and deaths per capita in the country. The numbers bottomed out as vaccinations became available but recently have been climbing.

Currently, the state is reporting an average of 29 new infections for every 100,000 people per day — more than four times the national average. 

The positivity rate is hovering around 10 percent, and according to federal data, the seven-day moving average is more than 5,600 cases a day.

Gov. Ron DeSantis's (R) campaign team this week began selling "Don't Fauci My Florida" merchandise, the latest in a string of conservative attacks on the nation's top infectious diseases doctor, Anthony Fauci. 








White House: Florida accounts for 20 percent of all new COVID-19 infections


Nearly 20 percent of the nation’s new coronavirus infections are now happening in Florida alone, according to a White House official.Cases are rising across the nation as a whole as the more …




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 16, 2021)

Senior Biden officials finding that Covid lab leak theory as credible as natural origins explanation


Senior Biden administration officials overseeing an intelligence review into the origins of the coronavirus now believe the theory that the virus accidentally escaped from a lab in Wuhan is at least as credible as the possibility that it emerged naturally in the wild -- a dramatic shift from a...




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Senior Biden officials finding that Covid lab leak theory as credible as natural origins explanation
> 
> 
> Senior Biden administration officials overseeing an intelligence review into the origins of the coronavirus now believe the theory that the virus accidentally escaped from a lab in Wuhan is at least as credible as the possibility that it emerged naturally in the wild -- a dramatic shift from a...
> ...


Here is the leap that I am not sure is ever made:



>


Am I wrong in thinking that the officials are not saying 'Wuhan lab' and CNN is making that leap? And the lady basically just verbatim states the set up by Trump by trolling the virus with his racist names.


----------



## mooray (Jul 16, 2021)

Something I don't like on the left is, the harder people fight where it came from, the bigger the potential victory is for republicans, and all on something that just doesn't matter. It should have been treated in a more diffusing manner, something like, "yeah maybe it did, we're not sure, we're just focusing on helping people get better". That way there's zero "gotcha!!!" later on. Why risk credibility on being so sure about something we're unsure about, and all for what, tribalism? Blah.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Something I don't like on the left is, the harder people fight where it came from, the bigger the potential victory is for republicans, and all on something that just doesn't matter. It should have been treated in a more diffusing manner, something like, "yeah maybe it did, we're not sure, we're just focusing on helping people get better". That way there's zero "gotcha!!!" later on. Why risk credibility on being so sure about something we're unsure about, and all for what, tribalism? Blah.


Im not sure that I have seen anyone do anything more than repeat that is what the 'left' is doing that they heard from some Republican. 

The only thing I really remember was all the race bait words Trump was pushing months before it was known for certain and the Democrats calling them out for what they were doing, triggering dangerous brainwashed people into doing violence on 'them'. Then the Republicans kept moving the bar until now it is something that nobody would have been able to say with any certainty at all one way or another and then trolling is as something 'the left' believes.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 16, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> It says NYC from a year ago. LOL


I just used the images as an example.
No, not all are from Florida
Sorry for the confusion
Come back in a couple of weeks & I think I will be able to update with pure Florida


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm sorry. I was being sarcastic because I'm pretty down on this idea that one can read a few papers and know more on the subject than somebody who spends decades studying a subject.
> 
> There is nothing WRONG with reading up and it does most certainly help the patient make decisions that only they can make. Just, if something I hear from some stage hand who read a paper contradicts guidance from the CDC, I'm going to lean hard towards what the professionals say.
> 
> ...


my 3 months to live in 2014 terminal cancer didn't go anywhere, it's still a handball size tumor deep inside me causing me problems 24/7.
a brush with death over cancer, might be what u would say to somebody that has had their cancer surgically removed and they think they are good.
i'm just survivng terminal cancer daily and someday i'll die.
the cancer part isn't over.
look up the stats on cancer and alzheimer's.
alzheimer's is growing rapidly and there is no cure, although researchers are looking into thc for removing beta amyloid plaques they think causes it.

i never say "cannabis cures cancer" because i think what thc does is kill cancer cells.
so thc's job is to kill more cancer cells than the cancer can make.
so, inside my body is this little war going on 24/7 of my 1600mg of solventless decarboxylated cannabis flower extract daily, which is probably 90% thc, and my cancer.
so far, 7 years 3 months, so good.
haven't seen a doctor since sept 23, 2014, and i don't take any other pills other than my 4/400mg extract pills daily.
what i find hilarious, is that the govt thinks my extract is recreational.
hahahaha!
anybody wanna do 400mg of extract orally, not fun, i don't recommend it until u have spent some weeks working up to it.
i'm pretty sure the reason more humans don't use extract to save themselves is because of the mental side effects.
i didn't like it, i don't like it, but presently taking 1600mg, which is like consuming 2/3rds of an oz daily, but after watching my father pass away from prostate cancer in 1994,
i'll continue to do it.
most humans get the news u have three months to live because of ur inoperable cancer, and in three months or sooner, u never hear from them again.
i'm just stubborn and determined to prove the doctors and big pharma wrong.
smoking cannabis and taking extract orally are two very different things.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

here's florida.


----------



## mooray (Jul 16, 2021)

Stay away from sugar. Eat green superfoods.

Best wishes to you regardless of any political disagreements.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Stay away from sugar. Eat green superfoods.
> 
> Best wishes to you regardless of any political disagreements.


mostly peanut butter on white bread, protein bars, it's all trial and error.
u will know what works and what doesn't real quick.
this is what radiation does to u. 
i can't eat at a restaurant, i'll die.
google "radiation food borne illnesses". 
it's all part of surviving cancer.
look at how long olivia newton john has been going with the help of her husband, john easterling.
but i wholeheartedly appreciate ur thoughts. 
funny how u change when ur research and ur cancer doc both determine u only have three months to live.
i was relieved, i figured about a month.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> here's florida.
> View attachment 4945226


New cases are on the rise in Florida. Most, by far in this country. We'll see the number of deaths per day double or more in about three weeks. 

Too bad for unvaccinated people. Maybe they thought they were doing the right thing when they listened to the "research" that convinced them to refuse. I don't think their research helped them.

It was their right to ignore advice from experts. Too bad for them that they did.


----------



## mooray (Jul 16, 2021)

I know you have to get down what you can and what you're doing seems to be working for you, but the cancer also likes those foods. Of course if I were in your shoes and had a routine down and the cancer wasn't spreading, I sure as shit wouldn't change what I'm doing.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> I know you have to get down what you can and what you're doing seems to be working for you, but the cancer also likes those foods. Of course if I were in your shoes and had a routine down and the cancer wasn't spreading, I sure as shit wouldn't change what I'm doing.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> I know you have to get down what you can and what you're doing seems to be working for you, but the cancer also likes those foods. Of course if I were in your shoes and had a routine down and the cancer wasn't spreading, I sure as shit wouldn't change what I'm doing.


for my prostate cancer, the worst thing is high testosterone, and mine was 884 after a couple months of extract(cannabis lowers ur testosterone)so the doctors insisted on castration drugs and all kinds of other bullshit, said i was wasting my time and theirs for not taking them.
i have a folder full of research papers and data showing me how great castration drugs and how my life expectancy would be nil without them.
and as many years of schooling these researchers , scientists and doctors had, none of them had heard of cannabis extract or the endocannabinoid system circa 2014.
hell, i'm sure most haven't heard of either yet.
doctors generally are not computer literate, that's beneath them.
ecs isn't taught in med school.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> for my prostate cancer, the worst thing is high testosterone, and mine was 884 after a couple months of extract(cannabis lowers ur testosterone)so the doctors insisted on castration drugs and all kinds of other bullshit, said i was wasting my time and theirs for not taking them.
> i have a folder full of research papers and data showing me how great castration drugs and how my life expectancy would be nil without them.
> and as many years of schooling these researchers , scientists and doctors had, none of them had heard of cannabis extract or the endocannabinoid system circa 2014.
> hell, i'm sure most haven't heard of either yet.
> ...


What you are doing, I would call folk medicine. We still don't know enough about medical MJ to fully understand how to use it. Given how many are benefitting through their own ad hoc trials, medical science is still lagging folk medicine on this.

There has been an outright ban on any US research into medical uses of cannabis for something like 80 years. This was a decision by politicians, not doctors. I can't blame medical doctors for not knowing. They have been bound by FDA restrictions against even studying the plant. I think it was 2015 before lab reports were available that showed THC killed cancer cells. NIH did acknowledge that those reports were valid and then hewed to pollical demands that it remain schedule 1. That contradiction says it all.

Still, we are not doing enough real research into medical MJ. You took a shot in the dark. I'm glad for you that it worked.

What does this have to do with Covid vaccines?


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

in case u miss this,
from my own "research" of doing min1000mg of thc daily for 7 years,
although i never thought i had alzheimer's or memory problems, i just didn't give a shit what ur name was honestly, 
but i do think my memory is better.
in my profession, i was a baby, so my professional contacts are all ten plus years older and i'm 67 so i see their decline.
they know it.
my sister has dementia.
pandemic, cancer, alzheimer's, everything is out to get us.
i used to be braver before surviving cancer so long, now i'm a scaredy cat.
could be lower testosterone








Marijuana compound removes Alzheimer's-related protein from nerve cells


Researchers find the active compound in marijuana - THC - reduces levels of beta-amyloid in nerve cells, a protein that is a hallmark of Alzheimer's.




www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What you are doing, I would call folk medicine. We still don't know enough about medical MJ to fully understand how to use it. Given how many are benefitting through their own ad hoc trials, medical science is still lagging folk medicine on this.
> 
> There has been an outright ban on any US research into medical uses of cannabis for something like 80 years. This was a decision by politicians, not doctors. I can't blame medical doctors for not knowing. They have been bound by FDA restrictions against even studying the plant. I think it was 2015 before lab reports were available that showed THC killed cancer cells. NIH did acknowledge that those reports were valid and then hewed to pollical demands that it remain schedule 1. That contradiction says it all.
> 
> ...


this is pandemic 2020 thread not the vaccination thread.
look up cytokine storm and cannabis.
report back.

i think in a hundred years, if humans survive, and they will look at doctors of today like quacks and butchers, because that's what i think now.
opinions are like assholes, everybody has one, that's mine, and u won't change it.
i know waaaaay too many doctors, when they were my "patient".


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> in case u miss this,
> from my own "research" of doing min1000mg of thc daily for 7 years,
> although i never thought i had alzheimer's or memory problems, i just didn't give a shit what ur name was honestly,
> but i do think my memory is better.
> ...


Sorry, but I don't know how to have a rational discussion on this subject.

I'm glad it works for you. The science on the subject is a little thin. I don't doubt there is real benefit for some but for others, maybe not. We just don't know enough.


cancerkiller said:


> this is pandemic 2020 thread not the vaccination thread.
> look up cytokine storm and cannabis.
> report back.


I'm not interested enough in the subject to spend much time reading up on it. There is a shit ton of stuff out there. Sorting the good from the bad is not where I am going to put my time. That said, out of respect to you, if you cite something you find is worthy, I'll read it. I don't promise to believe it but I'll read it and comment back.

It's up to you. At some point, people have to show confidence in their own work and show it to others.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7451410/


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

Δ9-Tetrahydrocannabinol Prevents Mortality from Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome through the Induction of Apoptosis in Immune Cells, Leading to Cytokine Storm Suppression - PubMed


Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome (ARDS) causes up to 40% mortality in humans and is difficult to treat. ARDS is also one of the major triggers of mortality associated with coronavirus-induced disease (COVID-19). We used a mouse model of ARDS induced by Staphylococcal enterotoxin B (SEB)...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

ya, i agree more research. decriminalize it.









Use of Cannabinoids to Treat Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome and Cytokine Storm Associated with Coronavirus Disease-2019


SARS-CoV-2 has caused a pandemic triggering human misery, death, and severe economic loss.SARS-CoV-2 uses viral "spike" (S) protein to attach to a glycoprotein receptor called the angiotensin-converting enzyme 2 (ACE2) which is widely expressed in the body not only on cells in the lower...




www.frontiersin.org


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 16, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I will always be an addict


I disagree
Yea, you were an addict once but not now, right?
If you got high today, then your an addict.
If not, you are not an addict, a recovering addict, yes, but not a full blown active addict, hopefully never again
I am not an addict now (cocaine was my drug of choice, 3 years active & average 2 / 3 grams a day),but I guess I could be termed a recovering addict, but I haven't used in around 40 years, therefore I am not an addict now in my opinion.
Anyway, let me give you some advice.
You will find that you have a lot of free time now that your not using & it must be filled with something constructive.
Meetings are somewhat useful I guess (never worked for me), but they only are an hour and that leaves a lot of time left to fill now that you are not all fucked up.
So, what to do?
Lot's 
I exercised like a fuck (relieves stress)
I studied martial arts.
I went to cooking school
I started to garden
I started to paint/draw
I got a shit load of pets (really works/you feel better & to care for them takes a lot of time)
And my favorite, I started to grow herb seriously (that takes a lot of time & you can make $)
You MUST fill your time with constructive/healthy actions.
Makes all the difference in the World.
I would say good luck in your endeavor, but I don't believe in luck, hard work, yes, luck, fuck that.(never had any except when I got busted with 3 lbs of herb, 40 grams of hash & 75 Quaaludes, but the cops fucked up the search warrant and the case was dismissed)   
So simply do your best & work hard.
You'll be fine, guaranteed
Stay safe/wear a mask & get the shot
Peace out brother


----------



## printer (Jul 16, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> ya, i agree more research. decriminalize it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe start a thread outside the Political forum? Fitness and Well being seems like a fit.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 16, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> here's florida.
> View attachment 4945226


Old saying "You shall reap what you sow"
Well, it seems DeSantis is doing a great job sowing Death.
Motherfucker


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

printer said:


> Maybe start a thread outside the Political forum? Fitness and Well being seems like a fit.


the top of my page says 
"politics"
and then underneath it it says
"pandemic 2020".


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 16, 2021)

in case big brother is watching, could u please give some clarification on this.
i use pour on ivermectin on my cattle and if if helps with covid, that's great.
for the cows, not humans. don't go pour ivermectin on u.
just an interesting article.
i've used ivermectin for decades but i had no idea it was safe for humans. not gonna start sharing my dog's heartgard.
vaccines in 9 months but still searching for therapeutics.








Ivermectin for Prevention and Treatment of COVID-19... : American Journal of Therapeutics


mortality, in secondary outcomes, and in chemoprophylaxis, among people with, or at high risk of, COVID-19 infection. Data sources: We searched bibliographic databases up to April 25, 2021. Two review authors sifted for studies, extracted data, and assessed risk of bias. Meta-analyses were...




journals.lww.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Not a tough guy, Iv just lived through a good couple things that should have killed me, I guess I’m just not that lucky :/


Maybe your luck will change soon and we can all catch a break.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> Sure maybe, but I don't understand the connection. How does living in the aftershock of a blast remove free will?


He’s a clown and I bet not old enough to have pubes.


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> the top of my page says
> "politics"
> and then underneath it it says
> "pandemic 2020".


I have no problem you posting on the pandemic. Thought that you being taken seriously on the cancer thing and having a discussion of your theories on it might be taken more seriously in its own thread. You seem to want to talk about it. But whatever.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I have a gofundme account to help set up my DIY marine research vessel so that I don't have to rely on deep state propaganda about the decline in fisheries and rising ocean temperature.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


That’s the first funny/clever thing you’ve posted. Good job


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)

The new surge has reached my county. We went from 5-6 new cases a week to 30 something. Just found out this morning the son of an old friend is in a bad way. Incubated and all that. Not sure of his age, but his mom is in her late 50's. Too damn young to be dying though.


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> in case big brother is watching, could u please give some clarification on this.
> i use pour on ivermectin on my cattle and if if helps with covid, that's great.
> for the cows, not humans. don't go pour ivermectin on u.
> just an interesting article.
> ...


The jury is still out. 

*Ivermectin: arguments for AND against its use as Covid-19 treatment*

*Ivermectin: Studies come thick and fast; Regulators remain unmoved*

*By William Saunderson-Meyer**

Three significant studies of Ivermectin in COVID-19 have been released in the past week, with two sets of meta-analyses delivering contradictory results and the third — a randomised, double-blind placebo trial — finding no significant effect on hospitalisation, writes _MedicalBrief_. In South Africa, the national Department of Health’s most recent evidence review (18 June) remains firm that Ivermectin “does not suggest any clear benefits with respect to mortality, clinical improvement, or viral clearance” in COVID-19.









Ivermectin: arguments for AND against its use as Covid-19 treatment - BizNews.com


In this article by William Saunderson-Meyer, editor of Medical Brief, both sides of the Ivermectin argument are very clearly presented.




www.biznews.com


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

printer said:


> I have no problem you posting on the pandemic. Thought that you being taken seriously on the cancer thing and having a discussion of your theories on it might be taken more seriously in its own thread. You seem to want to talk about it. But whatever.


ya, the cancer thing is important.
10,000,000 died from cancer (ten million) est in 2020. compare that to pandemic deaths.
and cancer isn't age discriminatory.

the best thing, and God bless him, dr trushar patel did, and he teaches robotic prostatectomy,
even though i had great $900 a month insurance,
he said my prostate was inoperable and i should get my affairs in order, make funeral arrangements, etc.
that's when it gets real.
if u don't die of something else, eventually, u get that talk, my father got it also, but he died a month later, i've just stretched my month 7 years 3 months now.
my motto is, live like ur sleeping in a surfside condo tn, u never know, appreciate ur dog.

remember, if ur old enough, steve mcqueen got cancer, and went to mexico for treatment,
well now with the internet u can search worldwide for treatments.
and after getting shut down at one of the top cancer clinics in the world,
i was forced to make my way on my own.
no help from anybody.
obviously had all the help i needed from God. 
there's no atheists in a foxhole.

so the only reason i post is obviously not for u, u probably haven't been told u have 3 months to live with terminal cancer, but if there's ten million plus that are gonna die this year from cancer, maybe one will be inspired by my journey and do their own research and heal themselves.
like rick simpson and dennis hill did for me.

i've taken up to 3000mg a day, that did ding my liver, but at lower levels of 1600mg, i seem to be fine.
7 plus years of taking extract in large quantities with no bad side effects.
the mental side effects seem to scare away those that try.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

More Evidence Cannabis Can Calm a Cytokine Storm | Health And Medicine


A new study out of Canada lends further evidence to the idea that cannabis components may help to calm the cytokine storm that is a feature of acute inflam | Health And Medicine




www.labroots.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> ya, the cancer thing is important.
> 10,000,000 died from cancer (ten million) est in 2020. compare that to pandemic deaths.
> and cancer isn't age discriminatory.
> 
> ...


More copy/paste?


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> More copy/paste?


nope, why do u care, i'm curious?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> nope, why do u care, i'm curious?


Because you are fascinating.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

this is the only reason i post.
i figure in 2021 if adult humans haven't figured out thc kills cancer, with all the information available, screw em.
but their kids, their dogs and cats have to suffer at their hands. 
go sit in a radiation center's waiting room someday.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> this is the only reason i post.
> i figure in 2021 if adult humans haven't figured out thc kills cancer, with all the information available, screw em.
> but their kids, their dogs and cats have to suffer at their hands.
> go sit in a radiation center's waiting room someday.
> ...


Everyone is anti-sick kids.

That is why I appreciate the great work that folks like the Shiner's and all the doctors, nurses, and the rest of the hospitals' staff and everyone else that contributes to helping them.






And find it extremely dangerous when death cult trolls try to convince people to not get safe effective vaccines/treatments because of their feels/need to pay the rent.


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> More Evidence Cannabis Can Calm a Cytokine Storm | Health And Medicine
> 
> 
> A new study out of Canada lends further evidence to the idea that cannabis components may help to calm the cytokine storm that is a feature of acute inflam | Health And Medicine
> ...


"The researchers, all experts in the field, already had a good idea of the type of cannabis cultivars that presented the most anti-inflammatory efficacy before the study began. So they selected strains that would likely work best, based on what their studies and experience told them."

"Their results pinpointed three particular strains that had high efficacy in damping down the most destructive cytokines and pathways relating to inflammation and fibrosis.

These are not strains that you can go out and buy as yet, but the authors provided the cannabinoid profiles of each in their write up of the study in Aging."

So they selected strains that their studies and experience told them will work and yet you can not buy these strains? I would think that they tried strains that people have tried, and if people have tried them then they are available. Unless they are working with soomeone to develop the strain and then market it. But that would seem to be a conflict of interest.


cancerkiller said:


> ya, the cancer thing is important.
> 10,000,000 died from cancer (ten million) est in 2020. compare that to pandemic deaths.
> and cancer isn't age discriminatory.
> 
> ...


I rushed to the hospital when I got a call that the fans blowing air to and back from D5 were out. D5 is a ward with isolation rooms for cancer patients who are undergoing Kemo and they need to be protected from infection as the treatment kills their immune system. There is no evacuating them to a different area. When I got there it was approaching 30 C in the ward. Other than the same ward for children, the surgeries, the mouse house, no other areas gets me more excited. The mouse house is a floor used to house the mice used for cancer research. They are easily million dollar mice.

I cheated the systems and got the fans and cool air going. Then I troubleshoot the problem why they shut down. Until I got the fans going I was feeling more than a bit stressed, just needed to concentrate on the equipment and forget about the people. The nurses were very apreciative when I told them they were going to be OK. Hate seeing the kids in their isolation ward. The hospital staff is pretty good at taking care of them though.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Everyone is anti-sick kids.
> 
> That is why I appreciate the great work that folks like the Shiner's and all the doctors, nurses, and the rest of the hospitals' staff and everyone else that contributes to helping them.
> 
> ...


i agree, if u have to be around humans, until ventilators are mothballed, 
i'd get all the vaccines i needed and wear the best properly fitting mask or respirator i could find.
idk, but i have a feeling, when they put u in a coma and on a ventilator, that may or may not be ur last memory of this world.
nothing much worse than drowning in ur own snot.
and if u do recover, chances are ur lungs are permanently damaged.
been there, done that, and treat cows unfortunately yearly.
that's why the ivermectin thing is so interesting.

if unsure about the vaccine, talk to ur doctor.
i don't have a doctor and i doubt any would approve of my medicine.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> i agree, if u have to be around humans, until ventilators are mothballed,
> i'd get all the vaccines i needed and wear the best properly fitting mask or respirator i could find.
> idk, but i have a feeling, when they put u in a coma and on a ventilator, that may or may not be ur last memory of this world.
> nothing much worse than drowning in ur own snot.
> ...


Im already vaccinated so no worries here. Well outside of all the people who are falling for death cult trolls pretending like they are unsafe because (insert literally anything here) that their 'feels' tricked them into not trusting science.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

printer said:


> So they selected strains that their studies and experience told them will work and yet you can not buy these strains? I would think that they tried strains that people have tried, and if people have tried them then they are available. Unless they are working with soomeone to develop the strain and then market it. But that would seem to be a conflict of interest.


my opinion, again i shouldn't have to preface every statement like that,
in 2014, with a gun to my head and a 3 month window, 
it was easier researching "cancer cannabis" than it is now.

back then, everybody wasn't trying to sell u something.
like that article about "we have isolated this special strain"
bullshit.

now i try to look for anything new about canabis or cancer or thc, it's like, before u go, let me tell u about our cbd.

extract had been knocking out colds for thousands of years before they started pushing robitussin.

this is a cannabis forum. u can try it for urself.
next time u think ur getting a cold, right before bedtime, take some extract, and see if that doesn't dry u up. 
u gotta be smart about it.
i don't drive, don't even own a licensed vehicle.
after ur first oral dose of cannabis, u will understand why.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> my opinion, again i shouldn't have to preface every statement like that,
> in 2014, with a gun to my head and a 3 month window,
> it was easier researching "cancer cannabis" than it is now.
> 
> ...


Why shouldn't you have to prefrece every statement when you go onto give an opinion? These are dangerous times in every thread like this across the internet. Propangda is being spread that is causing people to act very unsafe radicalizing them to think they know better than the people who dedicated their lives to medicines' collective knowledge.

Also it was impossible to not read the rest of your post in the voice of a sham wow commercial.


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> i agree, if u have to be around humans, until ventilators are mothballed,
> i'd get all the vaccines i needed and wear the best properly fitting mask or respirator i could find.
> idk, but i have a feeling, when they put u in a coma and on a ventilator, that may or may not be ur last memory of this world.
> nothing much worse than drowning in ur own snot.
> ...


My sister's lungs are scared from SARS, she told me she was dying and looked out the window at the beluga whales thinking, "They are really beautiful." They were going to airlift her to the hospital where I worked but she pulled through. She wants me to make some oil for her as she can not smoke or vape anything.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


You doxxed me

Yep, that's me, just before we made world shaking discoveries after a few hours of research. The admiring gaze of the red headed reporter was appropriate.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

and i'm not anti-pharma,
if big pharma wasn't such a rip off and made extract like i do, i'd buy theirs, but insurance won't pay for it.
like, what are poor humans suppose to do.
my daily cannabis dosage at the dispensary is $200, which is still cheaper than many cancer meds, but insurance pays for it.
"The cost for Epidiolex oral liquid (100 mg/mL) is *around $1,492 for a supply of 100 milliliters*, depending on the pharmacy you visit. Prices are for cash paying customers only and are not valid with insurance plans. Epidiolex is available as a brand name drug only, a generic version is not yet available"


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7451410/


That is not research, it says so in the document. It's an editorial that says maybe THC can help reduce the effects of contracting Covid in some patients. I see a plea for grant money. Not that there is anything wrong with that.

It's interesting but not useful.

I'm glad that we are now doing actual research into medical uses of MJ. Maybe in a few years we'll know something.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

printer said:


> My sister's lungs are scared from SARS, she told me she was dying and looked out the window at the beluga whales thinking, "They are really beautiful." They were going to airlift her to the hospital where I worked but she pulled through. She wants me to make some oil for her as she can not smoke or vape anything.


if u do, and she'll take it, that's great, start with the tiniest dose u can and put it between her gum and cheek.
if she continues with it, my word af advice is hydrate with water constantly.
the extract dehydrates u, cotton mouth, right. 
but oral consumption is different and the dehydration is serious.
if i start feeling bad, it's probably because i need water.
i probably drink two gals a day.


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> my opinion, again i shouldn't have to preface every statement like that,
> in 2014, with a gun to my head and a 3 month window,
> it was easier researching "cancer cannabis" than it is now.
> 
> ...


I have spent years reading medical papers trying to find out what happened to me and what to do about it. With the medication I am on and with cannabis I can lead a more pain free life. One day I may give up being able to drive.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 17, 2021)

Another example of how fucked up Republicans are in dealing with the Pandemic.
'Extremely cruel move:' Jobless workers brace for early end to unemployment benefits in 25 states (yahoo.com)
Here's a map of the affected states (geeze, all Republican run, what a surprise!!!!! )



Starting today, 4.5 million workers (future homeless) in 25 Republican led states will loose the additional unemployment benifits offered to those states by the Federal goverment.
All of the Governors refused the additional aid.
One of the main excuses is that they, the benefits, are making people lazy
Another is that employers are having trouble filling they're shit/low paying jobs (increase the fucking minimum NOW, before we add to the homeless situation)
Oh well, it is what it is, right?
So maybe, just maybe those voters in those states will think twice before they elect a Republican again to office, who only look after themselves & they're wealthy donors.
Probably not, it seems they don't mind being fucked over.
Fucking suckers


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> if u do, and she'll take it, that's great, start with the tiniest dose u can and put it between her gum and cheek.
> if she continues with it, my word af advice is hydrate with water constantly.
> the extract dehydrates u, cotton mouth, right.
> but oral consumption is different and the dehydration is serious.
> ...


That is also the thing I don't care for. Waking up this morning as a good example. I am trying to find a strain that I can live with.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> That is not research, it says so in the document. It's an editorial that says maybe THC can help reduce the effects of contracting Covid in some patients. I see a plea for grant money. Not that there is anything wrong with that.
> 
> It's interesting but not useful.
> 
> I'm glad that we are now doing actual research into medical uses of MJ. Maybe in a few years we'll know something.


there's like 25 references to other scholarly scientific articles.


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Another example of how fucked up Republicans are in dealing with the Pandemic.
> 'Extremely cruel move:' Jobless workers brace for early end to unemployment benefits in 25 states (yahoo.com)
> Here's a map of the affected states (geeze, all Republican run, what a surprise!!!!! )
> 
> ...


"Damn fuckers sitting at home collecting tax money from out of my pocket."


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> there's like 25 references to other scholarly scientific articles.


Yes it it very interesting.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2021)

https://www.hhs.gov/sites/default/files/surgeon-general-misinformation-advisory.pdf


>


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> the usa has lost credibility with me, actually for a long time now, like my whole life.
> they could restore credibilty, i think, at least mine, if they finally admitted their mistake 80 plus years ago.
> i mean it's legal for so many states and yet cannabis legalization is rarely ever brought up.
> 
> ...


You don't have faith in American because of prohibitionists?

I would put mine in the sciences that have helped us basically double our lifespan in the last 140 years.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> T-Cell immunity has been shown to be as effective in combating covid variants as the vax is.


no it hasnt you stupid little girl


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

ya, after having to screw with the govt for the last 48 years, like being across the counter or in front of politicians, 
i know the govt is f**ked up.
the less intrusion into my life the better.
oh yeah, btw, i read an interesting article about life expectancy, i'll see if i can find it for u.

back on topic, like i've said, i'm deathly afraid of this pandemic.
this absolutely beautiful young girl, 5'11", blonde, friend of mine, moved from ft lauderdale to like literally a mile from me and natuarally wanted to come see me.
it was like april 2020, and i wouldn't let her and i felt guilty, for awhile, until texting her later on and finding out she got covid, i think she got it twice.
so sorry, human to human transmission means no humans in my life.
and i'm presently selling off pieces of land but i won't do face to face mtgs with anybody.
just inked a deal for $5.6mil for 14 acres.
nbd, i'v been doing real estate transactions remotely and digitally, since 1999.

folks from canada are driving up land prices.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, you got it mostly wrong, and also used the incorrect form of their [sic]. Additionally you seemingly forgot to mention what the US Surgeon General has to say about t-cells.


Your appeal to authority cites a guy who says to go get vaccinated?

Smart


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

i wish this pandemic could just fast forward and be over.

unfortunately selling land means i'll have all kinds of humans here doing due diligence, 
and even though everybody thinks ima dick, 
i really hate treating everybody like lepers.


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

What about small business owners, how much of the above minimum wage work force do(or did rather, lost of businesses have gone under)they account for again?


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> i wish this pandemic could just fast forward and be over.
> 
> unfortunately selling land means i'll have all kinds of humans here doing due diligence,
> and even though everybody thinks ima dick,
> i really hate treating everybody like lepers.


I do go out shopping and do show up when the family gets together but otherwise I did not do anything else with people around. Mind you, other than work I have lived that life for ten years. Not virus related but so I could recover from what the day's activity did to my body. Between my illness and covid I lost track of a pretty little lass myself.


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> just don't understand how this squares with "no medicinal use" by the dea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless it is marketed by the drug companies we don't want to do it.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

printer said:


> Unless it is marketed by the drug companies we don't want to do it.


it's the lawyers.
u can't sue a plant.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> it's the lawyers.
> u can't sue a plant.


No but you should be able to sue the dude that sells a bunch of flower that molded up, fucking people up for a profit.

That is a great thing about our pharmaceutical industry standards. Yeah there are many examples of humans preying on others for a profit in these companies, but as a whole there is no question how great it is for our nation that we are the world leaders in these sciences.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> What about small business owners, how much of the above minimum wage work force do(or did rather, lost of businesses have gone under)they account for again?


did you have an aneurysm as you typed this


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> did you have an aneurysm as you typed this


No serious question, or is it fuck the small business owners and be more like the welfare/unemployment whores ?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> No serious question, or is it fuck the small business owners and be more like the welfare/unemployment whores ?


Is this in response to something someone said? You didn't have anyone quoted so I had no clue if you maybe meant it for a different thread or something. I didn't see anyone talking about minimum wage in this thread, or am I missing something.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2021)

Republicans have become the Death Wish Party - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism 

*Republicans have become the Death Wish Party*

"Death Wish" was a hit movie in 1974, starring Charles Bronson as a violent vigilante. Now it's the primary motivation for the Republican Party. As of this week, in 13 states you have a legal right not merely to have a death wish but to inflict it on others by refusing to get vaccinated against COVID. In 21 more states, bills have been introduced that would limit any requirements that individuals produce evidence that they have been vaccinated. In six of those states, the laws specify that schools, including public primary and secondary schools and public colleges, cannot require coronavirus vaccines, even while the same schools continue to require vaccinations against whooping cough, polio, measles and chicken pox.

_This article first appeared in Salon._

"It seems to be kind of a mixed bag of all the things going on here — there's the limiting of requiring proof of vaccine, there's the limiting of requiring the vaccination itself, the prohibition of the mandates. So, there's a lot," Lori Tremmel Freeman, chief executive officer of the National Association of County and City Health Officials, told CNN.

These bills are being called "vaccine freedom laws," as in, you have a right to be free of the vaccines against COVID. What's not a mixed bag is the political leaning of the states. All the states where such laws are in effect are controlled by Republican governors and legislatures: Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Missouri, Montana, North Dakota, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Texas and Utah.

You could call them the death wish states, or the Kevorkian states, after the infamous Dr. Jack Kevorkian, who was jailed for eight years after assisting a man to commit suicide who suffered from ALS, otherwise known as Lou Gehrig's disease. So if you want to enjoy your freedom to catch COVID and possibly die, those 13 states are the states for you. In six of them, you are guaranteed the freedom to subject your unvaccinated children to the virus as well.

At the same time the Republican Party is moving to protect your right to refuse the COVID vaccine, rates of infection are on the rise across the country. According to Johns Hopkins University, the new case rate is 10 percent higher in 46 states than it was last week. According to CNN, "In 31 states, new cases this past week are at least 50% higher than new cases the previous week."

Dr. Rochelle Walensky, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, told CNN that more than 99 percent of deaths from Covid in June were unvaccinated patients. CNN reports that "the vast majority of new Covid-19 cases, hospitalizations and deaths … are among unvaccinated people, doctors say."

The Delta variant of the virus is causing more infections among children and young adults than before. In Missouri, where just 39 percent of the population has been fully vaccinated, the situation is so bad that the CDC and FEMA have sent teams of specialists to the state to help stop the spread of the disease. "We've been seeing a much younger population," Dr. Harold Jarvis, an emergency physician in Springfield, Missouri, told CNN. "We're seeing a lot of people in their 30s, 40s, early 50s. We're seeing some teenagers and some pediatric patients as well."

Missouri is one of the states that has passed a law forbidding the requirement of a COVID vaccine or evidence of vaccination such as a so-called vaccine passport.

In Mississippi, where the vaccination rate is only 33 percent, seven children are in intensive care with COVID disease and two are on ventilators, according to the state health officer, Thomas Dobbs. On Monday, Dobbs tweeted "Pretty much ALL cases in MS are Delta variant right now. Vast majority of cases/hospitalizations/deaths UNVACCINATED." By Wednesday, Dobbs was tweeting that the state had suffered a "Big jump," and reported 641 new cases and five deaths in one day, along with 36 new outbreaks of the virus in long-term care facilities such as nursing homes and rehabilitation centers.

Mississippi has three bills pending before the state legislature that would prohibit issuing a "vaccine passport" and prohibit businesses and state facilities from requiring proof of vaccination.. One bill has passed both houses of the legislature and is awaiting the governor's signature.

But it's in Tennessee that promotion of the Republican death wish has reached its nadir. On Monday, the state fired its top immunization official for her efforts to get teenagers vaccinated against the COVID virus. "This is about a partisan issue around covid vaccines and around people in power in Tennessee not believing in the importance in vaccinating the people, and so they terminated the person in charge of getting it done," Michelle Fiscus told the Washington Post. She was director of all immunization programs at the Tennessee Department of Health. "The government is sacrificing public health to be in the good graces of our legislators; it's a horrid dereliction of duty," she said on Monday. The Tennessean, the state's largest daily newspaper, reported on Tuesday that the state would stop promoting vaccinations for all teenagers, and would cease sending out reminders for teenagers who had received one vaccination to get their second dose.

That's more than a death wish. With 99 percent of all deaths from Covid among the unvaccinated, that is more like the organized and state-sanctioned killing of children.

I've been reading these stories all week and trying to figure out what's driving this madness. The evidence is out there for everyone to see. There can't be a state legislator or governor in this country who isn't aware that virtually all people who come down with COVID today, and 98 or 99 percent of those who die from the disease, are unvaccinated. They have to be aware of the fact, and it is a _fact_, that if you want to avoid being hospitalized with this disease and dying from it, a vaccination will not only help, it will absolutely prevent both outcomes.

They're not just standing up and speaking out against the COVID vaccines, they are passing laws with the express purpose of making it easier for people to refuse vaccinations. In some cases, these laws are specifically aimed at school-age children. It's one thing to put your adult neighbors and employees and fellow workers at risk. It's quite another to put not only your children, but _all _children at greater risk of getting sick with a virus that, with the spread of the Delta Variant, is showing signs of being deadly to children as well as adults.

The only answer I've been able to come up with is the obvious one. It's about politics, and not just any politics. These Republican death wish laws have one purpose: they are designed to make President Biden's push to get all Americans vaccinated fail. Republicans at the CPAC gathering last week in Dallas were laughing at references to Biden's goal of vaccinating 70 percent of the population by the Fourth of July. One speaker received an ovation when he told the crowd, "The government was hoping they could sucker 90% of the population into getting vaccinated. And it isn't happening."

"The government," of course, is no longer being run by the man the whole CPAC conference was designed to celebrate, former president Donald Trump. It's run by the man who beat him, Joe Biden, and the Republican Party seems determined to do as much damage to his vaccination program as they can, even if that means enacting laws that will surely cause more people to get sick from the virus and die.

Republicans have become the death wish party. Unsatisfied with passing laws to take away people's right to vote, they have moved on to passing laws that will, without a doubt, take away people's right to life.


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)

More local covid news. Sister and the wife went into town today. They had lunch at my buddy's girlfriend's place. She was telling them that her sister, the ex and a couple three of their kids had it. (her mom also has it, but she isn't local)

All this is going on as we are set to open back up at work.


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

"...whooping cough, polio, measles and chicken pox" - All white man diseases, not chinkie fake diseases no worse than a cold.

"...if you want to enjoy your freedom to catch COVID and possibly die, those 13 states are the states for you..."- Freedom, what this country was built on.

"...more than 99 percent of deaths from Covid in June were unvaccinated patients..." - More fake news.

"Better to die free and un-vaccinated than bow down to the Liberal Left."


*Newsmax*
Texas AG Paxton: Obama Didn't Have Right to Enact DACA
Dershowitz: Breyer Will Retire Next Year, Barring 'Pressure'
Sen. Marsha Blackburn: Singers for Marxism Would Be Owned by It
Rep. Tenney: Dems Have 'No Interest' in Working With GOP
*Sen. Ron Johnson: COVID Turned Big Govt Into Big Brother
Jerome Adams: Going Without Shots, Masks Riskier With Delta Variant*
Rep. James Comer: Hunter Art Stinks of 'Conflicts,' Hypocrisy 
Arizona AG Calls for Voter Fraud Referrals From State
*Pope Francis Faces Backlash Over Mass Restrictions*
OPEC+ Progresses Toward Deal, Calls Sunday Meeting
Report: Russia Offered US Use of Bases for Afghan Intel
Cuban President: Unrest a 'Lie,' 'Unconventional War'
Over 1M Cubans Evade Internet Curbs With US-Backed Tech
Florida Rep. Charlie Crist Wants Direct Financial Aid for Cuban People
Rep. Mike Garcia to Newsmax: Biden Administration 'Hell Bent' on Helping 'Bad Guys' in Cuba
Chicago Plan to Send Mental Health Professionals on 911 Calls Is a 'Smoke Screen'*
US Charges 2 in Plot to Blow Up California's Dem HQ
Haiti Probe Reveals Colombian Ex-Soldiers Sought Globally for 'Private Security'*
6-Year-Old Killed, 5 Others Wounded in DC Shooting
Jenner Still Running for Calif. Gov Despite TV Commitment
NYPD Probing Assault on Jewish Man as Hate Crime
Goodbyes for La. Flamboyant Ex-Gov. Edwin Edwards
Europe Flood Death Toll Tops 150, Costly Rebuilding Ahead
*Biden Says Social Media Misinformation on COVID 'Killing People'
Sen. Mike Lee: Administration, Facebook Censoring Free Speech on COVID*
Trump: 'No Talk of Coup'
Trump Picked Milley For JCS Chairman Over Choice of Pentagon Brass
Pence: Biden Admin Unleashed 'Tidal Wave of Left-Wing Policies'
Rep. Rosendale to Newsmax: Americans Want to See Athletes Compete, Not Protest
*House Republicans Introduce Bill to End 'Tyrannical' Federal Mask Mandates*
Cubans 'Disappointed' With Lack of Biden Action
Reps. Gaetz, Greene's 'America First' Rally Twice Canceled in Calif.
Sen. Graham Applauds Notre Dame for Allowing Chick-fil-A to Open on Campus
Trump Showerhead Rule Gets Plugged
Report: Workers Must Earn $25 Per Hour to Rent Two-Bedroom Apartment
Migrant Arrests Rose to 190,000 in June Despite WH Insistence Crossings a Seasonal Issue
Comedian Bill Burr Blasts Mainstream Media for Obsessive Trump Coverage
*CDC Director Walensky Warns of 'Pandemic of the Unvaccinated'*
Rep. Jason Smith Calls for Legal Response to Freeze on Border Wall Funds
CBS Evening News Undergoes Another Management Shake-Up
Pence, Pompeo to Speak in Iowa on Friday
*COVID Still Killing Americans Faster Than Guns, Cars and Flu Combined*

See lot of covid articles.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> No serious question, or is it fuck the small business owners and be more like the welfare/unemployment whores ?


I honestly couldn't understand what your addled little brain was trying to ask


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> I honestly couldn't understand what your addled little brain was trying to ask


I am reading it as the government is giving away free money and small businesses can not get people to work for peanuts. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

printer said:


> I am reading it as the government is giving away free money and small businesses can not get people to work for peanuts. But I could be wrong.


Except small business generally pay more then big corporation, but when Wally World and Amazon are all that’s left maybe the lightbulb will go on


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Except small business generally pay more then big corporation, but when Wally World and Amazon are all that’s left maybe the lightbulb will go on


How is this new in the pandemic? This has been happening for 20 years or more.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

printer said:


> How is this new in the pandemic? This has been happening for 20 years or more.


Yea the pandemic haven’t put record number of businesses out…your right


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

Type pandemic killing small businesses into google buddy


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Except small business generally pay more then big corporation, but when Wally World and Amazon are all that’s left maybe the lightbulb will go on


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

You know Wells Fargo just announced they will stop all personal lines of credit….I wonder why that is, because the economy will boom after the pandemic ?


----------



## mooray (Jul 17, 2021)

It's not really the government's job to make sure everyone can stay in business. The whole "saving for a rainy day" thing has been around for....centuries? Sometimes shit happens, gotta be prepared for it.


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Type pandemic killing small businesses into google buddy


"Except small business generally pay more then big corporation, "

I am just trying to figure out what you are saying, not Google.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

I swear you guys are like a bag of hammers


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's not really the government's job to make sure everyone can stay in business. The whole "saving for a rainy day" thing has been around for....centuries? Sometimes shit happens, gotta be prepared for it.


I saved for my retirement. My sister is dipping into her meager savings to get by because she is not getting contracts she is used to. A tale of two cities.


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I swear you guys are like a bag of hammers


Hammers are useful.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

Absolutely incapable of seeing beyond 5 feet in front of your face


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2021)

printer said:


> Hammers are useful.


Hammers are cool.


----------



## mooray (Jul 17, 2021)

printer said:


> I saved for my retirement. My sister is dipping into her meager savings to get by because she is not getting contracts she is used to. A tale of two cities.


Yeah it sucks sometimes, but hopefully a good lesson for us to live less dependent lives.


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Absolutely incapable of seeing beyond 5 feet in front of your face


I need to make another appointment with my optometrist. It has been over two years.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

printer said:


> I need to make another appointment with my optometrist. It has been over two years.


You should, you are very nearsighted


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Absolutely incapable of seeing beyond 5 feet in front of your face


Why didn’t you enlighten us with your endless knowledge sooner? You’ve had this account for 13 years.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hammers are cool.
> View attachment 4945975


Shark Week this week on Discovery!


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> Yeah it sucks sometimes, but hopefully a good lesson for us to live less dependent lives.


She has one daughter that is working to get ahead, pay off the house and stuff. The other one says she has lots of income but lots of expenditures (buys and sells clothing). Moving in with another girl in a month.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I swear you guys are like a bag of hammers


yep, when youre in a room full of people and they all think you are dumb, they are all wrong. it is actually you who is smart and everyone else who is dumb.


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Shark Week this week on Discovery!


I do miss Discovery on occasion.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Shark Week this week on Discovery!


That’s awesome!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, when youre in a room full of people and they all think you are dumb, they are all wrong. it is actually you who is smart and everyone else who is dumb.


Or it’s a room full of dumb people , ha


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, when youre in a room full of people and they all think you are dumb, they are all wrong. it is actually you who is smart and everyone else who is dumb.


Not necessarily. I accidentally walked into a Republican convention once.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2021)

I just got a shark tattoo .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Or it’s a room full of dumb people , ha


You have proven to be quite a useful idiot to me tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You have proven to be quite a useful idiot to me tonight. Thanks!


Wait till inflation really kicks in, then we’ll see who the idiot is


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wait till inflation really kicks in, then we’ll see who the idiot is


----------



## mooray (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wait till inflation really kicks in, then we’ll see who the idiot is


This stuff isn't nearly as partisan as you think. Bush started the bailout, Obama continued the bailout, Trump started giving out free money, Biden continued giving out free money. The answer is, Americans. Americans are the idiots.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> This stuff isn't nearly as partisan as you think. Bush started the bailout, Obama continued the bailout, Trump started giving out free money, Biden continued giving out free money. The answer is, Americans. Americans are the idiots.


Yawn.


----------



## mooray (Jul 17, 2021)

Okay but you're gonna get a yawn from me by interpreting dem critique as somehow suggesting that they're "the same". That's a you thing, not a me thing. I wouldn't do that because I don't believe it at all. One group is a bit below the "good" line and one is way the fk down there. Republicans are far closer to literally destroying the country than dems are. I just can't be bothered to throw that disclaimer out there with every critique just because some people are hypersensitive to it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 17, 2021)

printer said:


> "Damn fuckers sitting at home collecting tax money from out of my pocket."


The future of America?
It seems like it




Jimdamick said:


> Old saying "You shall reap what you sow"
> Well, it seems DeSantis is doing a great job sowing Death.
> Motherfucker
> 
> View attachment 4945266


'Pandemic Of The Unvaccinated': Florida Tallies 20% Of Soaring New COVID-19 Cases In U.S. | HuffPost 

They voted Republican & for DeSantis and now they are paying the price.

Karma?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> The future of America?
> It seems like it
> 
> View attachment 4945656
> ...


They are the scum of the earth. Masking up and staying the fuck away from them.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wait till inflation really kicks in, then we’ll see who the idiot is


Play out any scenario in your mind and you’ll always be the idiot.

Seriously, how old are you?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> This stuff isn't nearly as partisan as you think. Bush started the bailout, Obama continued the bailout, Trump started giving out free money, Biden continued giving out free money. The answer is, Americans. Americans are the idiots.


I disagree
This country is partisan as fuck
If your a Democrat, you hate Republicans
If your a Republican, you hate Democrats & that is pretty much a fact
I also dispute your claim Bush started the bail-out that was necessary because he, GW Bush was a supreme fuck up, and that also is pretty much a fact
Obama , who inherited the massive debt that Bush created, did what he had to do to save this country,.
Then there's Trump.
What the fuck more can you say about him.
The one thing I can agree with in your statement is that Americans are idiots (they elected Trump)
Well, not all but a shitload are, like over a 3rd of the population voted for/like Trump, and they make the US look like the of the Land of the Idiot world-wide
So yeah, there are a lot of dummies here.
Oh well.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They are the scum of the earth


Who?
Fucking Republicans?
I couldn'agree with you more!


----------



## mooray (Jul 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I disagree
> This country is partisan as fuck
> If your a Democrat, you hate Republicans
> If your a Republican, you hate Democrats & that is pretty much a fact
> ...


The partisan part being, who all would end up being truly "responsible" for inflation. People want to blame Biden for giving out free money and causing inflation, yet forget Trump gave out free money too. Not to mention Trump's "tax plan" and overall contribution to debt, when he said he'd get rid of it, or cut it in half. I know the populace is super partisan, but the contributions to inflation will come from both sides, and yes, of course the contributions aren't equal.

And yeah, no doubt the bailout wasn't Bush's idea, but it started on his time and he urged Obama to continue it, which Obama did. Point being, people like to blame Obama for the bailout, yet they forget that QE1 and the entire idea itself, started under Bush, so they can eat go hobo butt as far as I'm concerned.

You think only a third are idiots? I think it's probably more like 2/3's.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Or it’s a room full of dumb people , ha


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wait till inflation really kicks in, then we’ll see who the idiot is


Thanks for this!!!!

I always get my financial advice from RIU. 

I mean, should I listen to the Fed or shit posters on RIU? The answer is obvious.


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wait till inflation really kicks in, then we’ll see who the idiot is


Trump gave out a lot of stimulus money, if he didn't Wall street would say the world was coming to the end and everybody would be running for the door causing the world to end. As it was the people that needed the money to survive spent it on necessities and the rest banked it because they got caught one and if they don't save it in case shit goes bad again it will not be shame on you but shame on me.

Now that things are looking up people are spending the cash they saved up. In turn the people selling the stuff are doing the classical supply and demand, people will pay more so they are trying to get the most amount of profit as they can to make up for the lost last year. But that also is not including the increased cost of stuff from the manufacturers. Because of the disruptions, even the ship in the Suez Canal getting stuck, the just in time supply system getting upset, people missing work from the virus, plants shut down to stop the spread of the virus, everything acts to increase costs. There is no slack in our world now. No warehouses full of stuff for when people need it. Wonderful when things run right, not so robust a system for disruptions though. 

It was obvious inflation will come back last year no matter who was president. It is a world wide thing, not only in America.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

So let’s pump out a 2k fourth stimulus check, it’s easy as printing money… consequences be dammed !


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> So let’s pump out a 2k fourth stimulus check, it’s easy as printing money… consequences be dammed !


Kind of like, reduce taxes as in Trump's tax cuts with nothing to replace them. 

The democrats want to reverse them. That part of there paying for their goodies. Trump was irresponsible poring gas on the fire when the economy was working on all cylinders.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

How much has Obama err um I mean Biden raised the national debt so far ?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2021)

But your CNN talking points are getting tired and so am I, see y’all tomorrow


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> But your CNN talking points are getting tired and so am I, see y’all tomorrow


Glad to see my thoughts were not all that way out there. Seeing that I really do not go to CNN all that much.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> CNN


:>(


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2021)

He still fucks kids ..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 18, 2021)

Aw nothing funny over the night, oh well


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 18, 2021)

Nothing cheers up a supporter of Stinky more than a lot of death and suffering.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 18, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> But your CNN talking points are getting tired


But your FOX talking points are right on point.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 18, 2021)

What fox talking point have I used again ?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 18, 2021)

Inflation troll is bullshit.

In late 2019 Trump was already screwing up the economy so that when the pandemic hit in 2020 the economy melted.



>


So it makes sense that this year prices would start to rebound making it look super high (based on the relatively low inflation for the last few decades) because



>



People pulling the 'inflation' troll maybe were distracted by all the protests over the summer, fires, insurrection, election, whatever it is, but the economy was crushed during the entire year of 2020 because of the lack of a federal response due to Trump/Republican leadership.



>


So it makes sense that this year those prices will increase (just like they do every year) but the percentage is going to be huge because it is increasing from a pandemic exacerbated recession from the year before. 



Bublonichronic said:


> How much has Obama err um I mean Biden raised the national debt so far ?


Nothing like what Trump and the Republicans had in 2020.




Bublonichronic said:


> What fox talking point have I used again ?


They are pushing the inflation troll right now, which lines up with your last few posts.

Their lame ass attempts to rewrite history for obvious trolls are stale. The Republicans jacked up the economy and dumped it off again on the Democrats and now the right wing media syndicate is acting like the very real impacts of this is somehow proof of whatever 'owning the lib' narrative they happen to be pushing.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 18, 2021)

Not even a full year in, we’ll see what the next 3 or even 7 bring the debt…anyone remember post WWII…and just because fox is talking about inflation dosent make it not true of inevitable, maybe they finally got something right ?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 18, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> What fox talking point have I used again ?


But Biden
But Hillary 

so tell us bubs, how old are you?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 18, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Not even a full year in, we’ll see what the next 3 or even 7 bring the debt…anyone remember post WWII…and just because fox is talking about inflation dosent make it not true of inevitable, maybe they finally got something right ?




Post ww2, when all those white men got all those cheap ass loans from the government that were paid for by about 90%ish tax on income over $400k a year (pretty sure, might be worth double checking, but about these numbers). That helped build America's middle class.

But then the Wealthy Melanin-lite Heterosexual Human Male Only agenda whipped up a plan to cut off the cities with their highways to the burbs, gerrymander the districts to keep power out of those cities hands on the state level, and create hate radio which morphs into Fox News, and then everything online that is designed to look like news which ultimately spreads to every corner of the internet by paid propaganda trolls.

Anyways, what exactly are you worried about with inflation being high in 7 years? 

I actually heard a really interesting point in that Fed hearing the other day about inflation with housing if a large supply was put on the market it would easily take care of any high inflation.






That made me think about all those houses that states have been snatching up. My guess is that the only reason the Republicans are Squealing about this is that they melted the economy too close to an election and the mega wealthy were not able to vacuums up all those distressed properties.


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

*Canada to open border for vaccinated Americans starting Aug. 9*
“As a first step, starting August 9, 2021, Canada plans to begin allowing entry to American citizens and permanent residents, who are currently residing in the United States, and have been fully vaccinated at least 14 days prior to entering Canada for non-essential travel,” the Canadian government said in a statement on Monday.

The announcement comes ahead of Sept. 7, when the government said it plans on opening Canada’s borders to all fully vaccinated travelers, if the “domestic epidemiologic situation remains favourable.”








Canada to open border for vaccinated Americans starting Aug. 9


Fully vaccinated Americans and permanent residents will be allowed to enter Canada for non-essential travel beginning Aug. 9, Canadian government ministers announced Monday.The announcement marked …




thehill.com





Dumb-ass Republicans can stay home (RINO's welcome).


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 19, 2021)

Welp …. Here we go again.


----------



## mooray (Jul 19, 2021)

Monkey B....kinda seems like they could have put more thought into that one.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2021)

Long covid










Antibody Response to SARS-CoV-2 is Associated with Long-term Clinical Outcome in Patients with COVID-19: a Longitudinal Study - Journal of Clinical Immunology


Background The relationship of host immune response and viral replication with health outcomes in patients with COVID-19 remains to be defined. We aimed to characterize the medium and long-term clinical, virological, and serological outcomes after hospitalization for COVID-19, and to identify...




link.springer.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 19, 2021)

Monkey balls 

Someone got teabagged and then croaked .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Long covid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might explain why vaccines seem to help some people with long haul and it looks like an antibody cocktail and perhaps antiviral meds might help some people too.


----------



## yinyang814 (Jul 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Long covid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long COVID sucks. My wife still can't work since last August despite seeing multiple specialists/doctors. Now its affecting her mental health trying to accept the fact she may never work again, or even be able to taste food normally.


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I swear you guys are like a bag of hammers


ripoff.


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> The future of America?
> It seems like it
> 
> View attachment 4945656
> ...


Offered on craigslist for $200.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 19, 2021)

My friend, @ topcat, do you think I'm joking?
Well, I'm not (That was a funny post though, and your probaly are not far off the mark)
Seriously, a LOT of people are about to lose their apartments & homes because rent protection is about to expire & combined with the supplement to unemployment provided by the government expiring,
Nearly 2 million will lose unemployment benefits early in 16 states (cnbc.com)
In other words, the shit is about to hit the fan.
Realy, it is.


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> My friend, @ topcat, do you think I'm joking?
> Well, I'm not (That was a funny post though, and your probaly are not far off the mark)
> Seriously, a LOT of people are about to lose their apartments & homes because rent protection is about to expire & combined with the supplement to unemployment provided by the government expiring,
> In other words, the shit is about to hit the fan.
> Realy, it is.


Stock market took a dive as they see it coming.


----------



## mooray (Jul 19, 2021)

Investors seem to have short memories. Probably gain it all back by the end of the week.


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

mooray said:


> Investors seem to have short memories. Probably gain it all back by the end of the week.


Yes, but it shows they noticed.


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> My friend, @ topcat, do you think I'm joking?
> Well, I'm not (That was a funny post though, and your probaly are not far off the mark)
> Seriously, a LOT of people are about to lose their apartments & homes because rent protection is about to expire & combined with the supplement to unemployment provided by the government expiring,
> Nearly 2 million will lose unemployment benefits early in 16 states (cnbc.com)
> ...


No, brother. It was meant as irony, thinking of all the homeless living on the sidewalks of L.A. and what it could become. Thinking of the richest fucking nation on Earth and we won't lend a hand to children and the down and out. Righteous christian nation. If only the right to lifers cared about humans *after* birth, huh? I hoped that emoji would indicate my intention.


----------



## Porky1982 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 19, 2021)

topcat said:


> No, brother. It was meant as irony,


I know


----------



## printer (Jul 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> Investors seem to have short memories. Probably gain it all back by the end of the week.


That did not take long.

*Stocks rally after coronavirus spurred sell-off*
The Dow Jones Industrial Average was up roughly 430 points at 10 a.m. Tuesday, a gain of 1.3 percent after closing Monday with a loss of 2.1 percent. The Nasdaq composite was up 0.5 percent and the S&P 500 was up 0.9 percent. 








Stocks rally after coronavirus spurred sell-off


Stocks opened with solid gains Tuesday after coronavirus fears spurred Wall Street’s worst day of losses since January.The Dow Jones Industrial Average was up more than 500 points at 10 a.m. T…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> Monkey B....kinda seems like they could have put more thought into that one.


Let's just be glad it isn't Monkey Z.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416147761829908481


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416147761829908481


That is awesome.


----------



## mooray (Jul 20, 2021)

I'd have quit on the spot with a GFYS.









Fauci blasts Rand Paul: 'You do not know what you're talking about'


"I want to say that officially," Fauci added.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

*Natural infection vs vaccination: Which gives more protection?*
*Nearly 40% of new COVID patients were vaccinated - compared to just 1% who had been infected previously*


Coronavirus patients who recovered from the virus were far less likely to become infected during the latest wave of the pandemic than people who were vaccinated against COVID, according to numbers presented to the Israeli Health Ministry.

Health Ministry data on the wave of COVID outbreaks which began this May show that Israelis with immunity from natural infection were far less likely to become infected again in comparison to Israelis who only had immunity via vaccination.

More than 7,700 new cases of the virus have been detected during the most recent wave starting in May, but just 72 of the confirmed cases were reported in people who were known to have been infected previously – that is, less than 1% of the new cases.


Roughly 40% of new cases – or more than 3,000 patients – involved people who had been infected despite being vaccinated.



With a total of 835,792 Israelis known to have recovered from the virus, the 72 instances of reinfection amount to 0.0086% of people who were already infected with COVID.

By contrast, Israelis who were vaccinated were 6.72 times more likely to get infected after the shot than after natural infection, with over 3,000 of the 5,193,499, or 0.0578%, of Israelis who were vaccinated getting infected in the latest wave.


According to a report by _Channel 13_, the disparity has confounded – and divided – Health Ministry experts, with some saying the data proves the higher level of immunity provided by natural infection versus vaccination, while others remained unconvinced.

Source: https://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/309762


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Monkey balls
> 
> Someone got teabagged and then croaked .
> 
> View attachment 4947226


he looks pretty content.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> I'd have quit on the spot with a GFYS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh bbbut he's a dactaaaaaah!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> *Natural infection vs vaccination: Which gives more protection?*
> *Nearly 40% of new COVID patients were vaccinated - compared to just 1% who had been infected previously*
> 
> 
> ...


How many were hospitalized and how many of the vaccinated died?
How many of the unvaccinated were hospitalized and died?
.05778% of vaccinated people were getting infected FFS!

Is the article suggesting people wait for some kind of superior immunity through playing the covid lottery? Vaccination immunity appears to be doing the trick and if you want the delta variant, it's best to get a mild or asymptomatic case after vaccination


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How many were hospitalized and how many of the vaccinated died?
> How many of the unvaccinated were hospitalized and died?
> .05778% of vaccinated people were getting infected FFS!
> 
> Is the article suggesting people wait for some kind of superior immunity through playing the covid lottery? Vaccination immunity appears to be doing the trick and if you want the delta variant, it's best to get a mild or asymptomatic case after vaccination


3 of the most vaccinated countries are having issues battling covid-19. Sure.....doing the trick.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

Tell Rand Paul go eat a dick ….. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417501713087467526


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 3 of the most vaccinated countries are having issues battling covid-19. Sure.....doing the trick.


Only among the unvaccinated fools, the vaccinated are doing fine, perhaps a case of the "Wu Flu", the unvaccinated are roadkill and a threat to the vulnerable.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

Can another neighbor kick his ass ? 
asking for a friend


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

Give the moron a wood shampoo , hickory handle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

Delta variant now accounts for 83% of all sequenced Covid cases in the U.S., CDC Director Walensky says (cnbc.com) 

*Delta variant now accounts for 83% of all sequenced Covid cases in the U.S., CDC Director Walensky says*


The delta variant first identified in India is now estimated to make up 83% of all sequenced Covid-19 cases in the U.S., the director of the CDC said Tuesday.
“This is a dramatic increase from up from 50%, the week of July 3,” CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said during a Senate hearing.
Covid fatalities have risen by nearly 48% over the past week to an average of 239 per day, she said.
The delta variant first identified in India is now estimated to make up 83% of all sequenced Covid-19 cases in the U.S., a dramatic rise from 50% the week of July 3, the director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Tuesday.
CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky, testifying at a Senate hearing, said nearly two-thirds of the counties in the U.S. have vaccinated less than 40% of their residents, “allowing for the emergence and rapid spread of the highly transmissible delta variant.”

The surge in delta cases is leading to a rise in deaths. Covid fatalities have risen by nearly 48% over the past week to an average of 239 per day, she said. More than 34.1 million people in the U.S. have contracted the virus so far, killing more than 609,000, according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University.
“Each death is tragic and even more heartbreaking when we know that the majority of these deaths could be prevented with a simple, safe, available vaccine,” she said.

The variant is even more contagious than the alpha variant, which was first identified in the U.K. and was estimated by public health officials there to be between 43% and 90% more transmissible than the original Covid-19 strain. Discovered in October, delta has since spread to more than 100 countries, according to World Health Organization data.
“The reason it’s so formidable is the fact that it has the capability of transmitting efficiently from human to human in an extraordinary manner, well beyond any of the other variants that we’ve experienced, up to now,” Dr. Anthony Fauci, the White House’s chief medical advisor, said during the hearing.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Tell Rand Paul go eat a dick …..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417501713087467526


Fauci can tell him to go fuck himself, Joe's got his back and so does the majority of the public.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 3 of the most vaccinated countries are having issues battling covid-19. Sure.....doing the trick.


Are you talking just sheer numbers wise? I could see how a huge city would still have a lot of people vulnerable while a nice suburb with lower percentage would have less people sick in total, but that doesn't mean that the vaccine is not working.

And not a very good reason to not get it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Only among the unvaccinated fools, the vaccinated are doing fine, perhaps a case of the "Wu Flu", the unvaccinated are roadkill and a threat to the vulnerable.


More vaccinated people are dying of COVID than unvaccinated people, according to a recent report from Public Health England (PHE). The report shows that 163 of the 257 people (63.4%) who died of the delta variant within 28 days of a positive COVID test between February 1 and June 21, had received at least one dose of the vaccine.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Are you talking just sheer numbers wise? I could see how a huge city would still have a lot of people vulnerable while a nice suburb with lower percentage would have less people sick in total, but that doesn't mean that the vaccine is not working.
> 
> And not a very good reason to not get it.


Statistics are statistics.


Already having natural immunity is a good reason not to get it.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Statistics are statistics.


Yeah, and cherry picking the ones that you think will sell a narrative is bullshit.



FresnoFarmer said:


> Already having natural immunity is a good reason not to get it.


I would ask a real doctor or someone working at a local doctors office/hospital/etc and ask them if that is a good reason or not. Because I call bullshit, and bet outside of the random nuts selling you snake oil spam, it will just be more propaganda.

And that is not a good reason to not get the vaccine.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah, and cherry picking the ones that you think will sell a narrative is bullshit.
> 
> 
> I would ask a real doctor or someone working at a local doctors office/hospital/etc and ask them if that is a good reason or not. Because I call bullshit, and bet outside of the random nuts selling you snake oil spam, it will just be more propaganda.
> ...


Literally the data I just posted shows that natural immunity is more effective than the vaccine. Data from the same experts you’re telling me to ask. Lol


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> More vaccinated people are dying of COVID than unvaccinated people, according to a recent report from Public Health England (PHE). The report shows that 163 of the 257 people (63.4%) who died of the delta variant within 28 days of a positive COVID test between February 1 and June 21, had received at least one dose of the vaccine.


Is dying within a period of time after testing for the virus proof that they died 'of' covid?

This is that statistical bullshit trolling that cracks me up.



FresnoFarmer said:


> Literally the data I just posted shows that natural immunity is more effective than the vaccine. Data from the same experts you’re telling me to ask. Lol


Based on the bullshit statistic you posted above?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> More vaccinated people are dying of COVID than unvaccinated people, according to a recent report from Public Health England (PHE). The report shows that 163 of the 257 people (63.4%) who died of the delta variant within 28 days of a positive COVID test between February 1 and June 21, had received at least one dose of the vaccine.


The information you cite is not on the link you provided, cite the source, those who died were not fully vaccinated, the data set starts in February, just as vaccines (AZ in the UK) were being rolled out. We have much better data now that conclusively demonstrates the MRNA vaccines reduce hospitalizations and deaths from covid by over 95%. Why are the hospitals full of younger unvaccinated people now? Over 3/4s of the people over 65 have had the shot? 

This is now a pandemic of the unvaccinated, good luck with your natural immunity though, I hope it lasts, but it's not recommended for others.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Is dying within a period of time after testing for the virus proof that they died 'of' covid?
> 
> This is that statistical bullshit trolling that cracks me up.
> 
> ...


You do realize that is how they are getting all of these numbers right? Lol. Be mad at the real world data if you want.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

Coronavirus (COVID-19): guidance and support - GOV.UK (www.gov.uk)


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The information you cite is not on the link you provided, cite the source, those who died were not fully vaccinated, the data set starts in February, just as vaccines (AZ in the UK) were being rolled out. We have much better data now that conclusively demonstrates the MRNA vaccines reduce hospitalizations and deaths from covid by over 95%. Why are the hospitals full of younger unvaccinated people now? Over 3/4s of the people over 65 have had the shot?
> 
> This is now a pandemic of the unvaccinated, good luck with your natural immunity though, I hope it lasts, but it's not recommended for others.


I was just looking at what they posted with. Dying of the virus is not the same as dying with the virus in your system, which is the troll that Trump was pulling over last year with his testing bullshit. All it is is people looking for bullshit ways to find some statistic that 'feels' like it makes sense for some bullshit argument that they troll as a 'look there's a magical way that what we are trolling on about makes sense'.



FresnoFarmer said:


> You do realize that is how they are getting all of these numbers right? Lol. Be mad at the real world data if you want.


Nice one.

The problem is that you are posting them and pretending like they mean what you are saying they do, and they don't.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The information you cite is not on the link you provided, cite the source, those who died were not fully vaccinated, the data set starts in February, just as vaccines (AZ in the UK) were being rolled out. We have much better data now that conclusively demonstrates the MRNA vaccines reduce hospitalizations and deaths from covid by over 95%. Why are the hospitals full of younger unvaccinated people now? Over 3/4s of the people over 65 have had the shot?
> 
> This is now a pandemic of the unvaccinated, good luck with your natural immunity though, I hope it lasts, but it's not recommended for others.


Lol it most definitely is on the link that I provided. But ok.






Investigation of SARS-CoV-2 variants of concern: technical briefings


Technical briefing documents on novel SARS-CoV-2 variants.




www.gov.uk


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I was just looking at what they posted with. Dying of the virus is not the same as dying with the virus in your system, which is the troll that Trump was pulling over last year with his testing bullshit. All it is is people looking for bullshit ways to find some statistic that 'feels' like it makes sense for some bullshit argument that they troll as a 'look there's a magical way that what we are trolling on about makes sense'.
> 
> 
> Nice one.
> ...


lol so then ALL of these covid deaths don’t mean shit. Or does it only apply to the numbers that you don’t want to believe are real?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol it most definitely is on the link that I provided. But ok.


Yeah, like we're gonna spend all day trolling through a page of links. You're full of shit and know it. 

So what does success look like for you? India? 

How would you suggest we deal with this pandemic? Herd immunity?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> lol so then ALL of these covid deaths don’t mean shit. Or does it only apply to the numbers that you don’t want to believe are real?


You are saying that they did from the virus? How do you know that is how they died?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You are saying that they did from the virus? How do you know that is how they died?


how do we know all these “unvaccinated cases” are from the virus? The same way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> how do we know all these “unvaccinated deaths” are from the virus? The same way.


Studies have shown that covid death are under reported, especially when healthcare systems ate overwhelmed, India has grossly under counted deaths and in America it is estimated by some that 1 million died from covid.

Here's a for instance.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
India’s Covid-19 Death Toll Is Likely in the Millions, Study Finds - WSJ 

*India’s Covid-19 Death Toll Is Likely in the Millions, Study Finds*
*Researchers estimated number of fatalities caused by the disease at about four million, which would be 10 times the official count*

NEW DELHI—The true tally of Covid-19 deaths in India following a devastating spring surge is likely close to 10 times higher than the country’s official count, marking the pandemic as one of the worst tragedies to ever hit the South Asian nation, according to a new study.

India has officially recorded more than 414,000 coronavirus deaths, but scientists and researchers have said that number undercounts the real toll. When India’s cases peaked in April and May, hospitals across the country were forced to turn away patients who later died at home, often untested.

The study pegged excess deaths—or the number of people who died beyond what is normally expected—at between 3.4 million and 4.7 million from January 2020 to June 2021, according to the report released Tuesday from Arvind Subramanian, a former chief economic adviser for the Indian government, and researchers at the Center for Global Development and Harvard University.

One estimate in the study pegged Covid-19 deaths at about four million, roughly 10 times the official count. “True deaths are likely to be in the several millions, not hundreds of thousands, making this arguably India’s worst human tragedy since partition and independence,” the report said.

The study was based on three data sources: deaths from several states logged into the country’s civil registration system, blood tests that show antibodies for the virus in India along with fatality rates in other countries, and a nationwide household survey that is conducted three times a year.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> how do we know all these “unvaccinated deaths” are from the virus? The same way.


I wouldn't be so sure of that. Because of HEPA laws and cleaning I could see why the data reported for people who passed away having the virus and the reason people died could be very different. Drawing conclusions based on what you want to believe is why cherry picking is so effective man.

I don't know enough to say how those things were collected, but I would think that with the attack on our society by trolls pushing death cult trolls, I would just trust the fact that over 96% of the people who are actual doctors have chosen to be vaccinated is a better reason to get it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of that. Because of HEPA laws and cleaning I could see why the data reported for people who passed away having the virus and the reason people died could be very different. Drawing conclusions based on what you want to believe is why cherry picking is so effective man.
> 
> I don't know enough to say how those things were collected, but I would think that with the attack on our society by trolls pushing death cult trolls, I would just trust the fact that over 96% of the people who are actual doctors have chosen to be vaccinated is a better reason to get it.


96%. Are you sure?

June 16, 2021
*Majority of Physicians Decline COVID Shots, according to Survey*
Share:

Of the 700 physicians responding to an internet survey by the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons (AAPS), nearly 60 percent said they were not “fully vaccinated” against COVID.
This contrasts with the claim by the American Medical Association that 96 percent of practicing physicians are fully vaccinated. This was based on 300 respondents.
Neither survey represents a random sample of all American physicians, but the AAPS survey shows that physician support for the mass injection campaign is far from unanimous.
“It is wrong to call a person who declines a shot an ‘anti-vaxxer,’” states AAPS executive director Jane Orient, M.D. “Virtually no physicians are ‘anti-antibiotics’ or ‘anti-surgery,’ whereas all are opposed to treatments that they think are unnecessary, more likely to harm than to benefit an individual patient, or inadequately tested.”
The AAPS survey also showed that 54 percent of physician respondents were aware of patients suffering a “significant adverse reaction.” Of the unvaccinated physicians, 80 percent said “I believe risk of shots exceeds risk of disease,” and 30% said “I already had COVID.”
Other reasons for declining the shot included unknown long-term effects, use of aborted fetal tissue, “it’s experimental,” availability of effective early treatment, and reports of deaths and blood clots.
Of 560 practicing physicians, 56 percent said they offered early treatment  for COVID.
Nonphysicians were also invited to participate in the survey. Of some 5,300 total participants, 2,548 volunteered comments about associated adverse effects of which they were aware. These included death, amputation, paralysis, stillbirth, menstrual irregularities, blindness, seizures, and heart issues.
“Causality is not proven. However, many of these episodes might have resulted in a huge product liability or malpractice award if they had occurred after a new drug,” stated Dr. Orient. “Purveyors of these COVID products are protected against lawsuits.” 










Majority of Physicians Decline COVID Shots, according to Survey - AAPS | Association of American Physicians and Surgeons


Of the 700 physicians responding to an internet survey by the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons (AAPS), nearly 60 percent said they were not “fully vaccinated” against COVID. This contrasts with the claim by […]




aapsonline.org


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

“This is becoming a pandemic of the unvaccinated..." Well it would appear that way since they only report breakthrough cases of vaccine failure w/ Ct < 28 + hospitalization or death, while "COVID-19" in the unvaccinated still includes cases w/Ct 38/39...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

A Fourth Wave of COVID-19 Is Brewing in the U.S. | Time 

*A Fourth Wave of COVID-19 Is Brewing in the U.S. Is There Enough Time to Stop It?*

With every passing day, the United States appears more likely to be on the cusp of a dreaded fourth wave of COVID-19 infections, even as the percentage of fully vaccinated Americans inches toward 50%. In the past two weeks, the number of average new daily cases has more than doubled, from 13,200 on July 4 to more than 32,300 on July 18, a surge that harbors grim reminders of the fronts of the second and third waves in the summer and fall of 2020.

But on closer inspection, this surge looks significantly different than those we have seen in the past—and may very well be worse than it looks on the page.

The coronavirus pandemic has never, even in its worst heights last winter, struck the U.S. uniformly. Instead, it has wandered from eruptions in specific urban areas to suburban and rural counties and then back again, like a persistent hurricane. Now, as the gap between states’ completed vaccination rates widens—Alabama has vaccinated just 33.7% of residents, compared to nearly 70% in Vermont—the per capita rate of new cases has clustered in a handful of regions where a majority of adults remain unvaccinated even as reopening continues apace.

Here’s a county-level map of the 14-day growth of cases per 100,000 residents by county:




To draw on my amateur oceanography, the current crest resembles less a wave than a rip tide, with surges of current inundating several hotspots while the remainder of the country remains blissfully unaware (or unwilling to admit) that the pandemic is not remotely over. The upshot is that local data, rather than state- or nationwide-level figures, now paint the most accurate picture of the current state of the outbreak.

“State-wide cases don’t tell the entire story. We need a finer-toothed comb,” says Jennifer Nuzzo, the lead epidemiologist for the Johns Hopkins University Testing Insights Initiative.

As Nuzzo notes, the most recent documented outbreaks are more concentrated in rural areas than those of the worst spikes over the past 16 months (though the virus didn’t spare any corner of the country). What appears to be different now, even within more rural regions, is a blossoming of outbreaks that are at the moment highly clustered, particularly along the border between Arkansas and Missouri as well as northeast Florida and southeast Georgia.

But any such observation comes with the same caveat that we on the Numbers Beat have been striving to communicate since the beginning: The number of cases is contingent on the number of people being tested for the virus, a figure that can only underestimate the true picture, not exaggerate it.

Let’s recall: A year ago, COVID-19 skeptics, including then-Vice President Mike Pence, were attributing a spike in cases at the time to an increase in testing, a claim that was easily debunked. Now we face the opposite question: As the number of weekly tests has plummeted, taking a back seat to vaccination, and with the sense of urgency abating (for now), is the situation in fact worse than it appears?
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Of the 700 physicians responding to an internet survey by the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons (AAPS), nearly 60 percent said they were not “fully vaccinated” against COVID.


Your posts are a litany of antivaxxer disinformation. 

Do you have a point? An objective?

AMA: 96% Of Doctors Are Vaccinated Against Covid-19 (forbes.com)


*AMA: 96% Of Doctors Are Vaccinated Against Covid-19*


The American Medical Association says 96 percent of “practicing physicians” have been fully vaccinated for COVID-19, the nation’s largest doctor group said Friday.

The AMA said its survey of practicing doctors showed “no significant difference in vaccination rates across regions. “Of the physicians who are not yet vaccinated, an additional 45 percent do plan to get vaccinated,” the AMA said in a statement accompanying its poll results.


The AMA’s policy-making House of Delegates, which meets this weekend, said the survey was conducted last week. The AMA said the vaccination rate its analysis showed was a far greater improvement, or an increase of more than 20% for physicians compared to a May 2021 Medscape poll.

Such a survey of doctors is important in vaccinating the rest of the U.S. because Americans look to physicians as trusted messengers. Often, doctors are used in public service campaigns and in community group meetings to speak to people who might be considered hesitant about getting vaccinated.

“Practicing physicians across the country are leading by example, with an amazing uptake of the COVID-19 vaccines,” AMA President Dr Susan R. Bailey said. “Physicians and clinicians are uniquely positioned to listen to and validate patient concerns, and one of the most powerful anecdotes a physician can offer is that they themselves have been vaccinated.”

The AMA has endorsed the safety and efficacy of vaccines in the U.S made by Pfizer, Moderna and Johnson & Johnson.

“You can take it from your doctor: the COVID-19 vaccines are safe and effective,” Bailey said. “With COVID-19 vaccines readily available and approved for all people 12 years old and up, we urge you to get vaccinated – take the single most important step you can to protect yourself, your family, and end the COVID-19 pandemic.”
...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your posts are a litany of antivaxxer disinformation.
> 
> Do you have a point? An objective?
> 
> ...


So the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons is spreading disinformation? Lol ok. Their survey was twice as large as AMA’s.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 96%. Are you sure?
> 
> June 16, 2021
> *Majority of Physicians Decline COVID Shots, according to Survey*
> ...


lol yeah, pretty sure that if you think those 300 'respondents' have better information when you compare it with the largest doctor organization that @DIY-HP-LED posted, Im still putting my money on the over 96% that the majority of the medical world are associated with being a better representation.
https://www.ama-assn.org/press-center/press-releases/ama-survey-shows-over-96-doctors-fully-vaccinated-against-covid-19



> CHICAGO — The American Medical Association (AMA) today released a new survey (PDF) among practicing physicians that shows more than 96 percent of surveyed U.S. physicians have been fully vaccinated for COVID-19, with no significant difference in vaccination rates across regions. Of the physicians who are not yet vaccinated, an additional 45 percent do plan to get vaccinated.
> The national AMA survey is the first to specifically collect data on practicing physicians’ COVID-19 vaccination rates. The survey was conducted June 3–8 and showed an increase of more than 20 percent for physicians who have been fully vaccinated for COVID-19 compared to a May 2021 Medscape poll.
> 
> “Practicing physicians across the country are leading by example, with an amazing uptake of the COVID-19 vaccines,” said AMA President Susan R. Bailey, MD. “Physicians and clinicians are uniquely positioned to listen to and validate patient concerns, and one of the most powerful anecdotes a physician can offer is that they themselves have been vaccinated. You can take it from your doctor: the COVID-19 vaccines are safe and effective.
> ...





FresnoFarmer said:


> So the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons is spreading disinformation? Lol ok. Their survey was twice as large as AMA’s.


That sounds like a totally legit name.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Association of American Physicians and Surgeons


lmao!!!

The Association of American Physicians and Surgeons is a conservative non-profit association that promotes medical disinformation, such as HIV/AIDS denialism, the abortion-breast cancer hypothesis, vaccine and autism connections, and homosexuality reducing life expectancy


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

don't see why you guys are wasting time with this moron.

i hope he gets covid the minute his immunity wears off. that's karma, bitch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> don't see why you guys are wasting time with this moron.
> 
> i hope he gets covid the minute his immunity wears off. that's karma, bitch.


I tend to just post the truth as a counter to their bullshit. I mean what does success look like to this clown? Seems to me he's just trying to kill folks with bullshit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

This disinformation campaign of “ natural “ immunity and resistance to vaccine would be funny if it wasn’t so serious. Like saying you are naturally immune to aids. All the complainers have at one time or another have been vaccinated before as a baby or school age child …. Not a big deal then … right ?

TB tests , mumps , rubella , whooping cough , measles, polio etc. 
We all been there done that … so why cry now ?
No fucking lizard genome, no alien cum squirts , no nanobots or devil marking , no juice from baby squeezing……

Cancel the olympics - gather up all the non vax knuckleheads and place in a coliseum …
Let nature give out the darwin awards .


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

all 700 doctors the AAPS surveyed were: republcans, anti-vaxxers, trump supporters and climate change deniers









The Opposite of Socialized Medicine


A small, litigious group has spent decades trying to stop the government from telling doctors what to do. What happens if it succeeds?




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> don't see why you guys are wasting time with this moron.
> 
> i hope he gets covid the minute his immunity wears off. that's karma, bitch.


Lol I’ll be fine just like last time lol. Karma might be a bitch. Being scared of a virus with 99.8 survival rate is being a bigger bitch lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> This disinformation campaign of “ natural “ immunity and resistance to vaccine would be funny if it wasn’t so serious. Like saying you are naturally immune to aids. All the complainers have at one time or another have been vaccinated before as a baby or school age child …. Not a big deal then … right ?
> 
> TB tests , mumps , rubella , whooping cough , measles, polio etc.
> We all been there done that … so why cry now ?
> ...


Comparing covid-19 to AIDS?!?! Lmao


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> don't see why you guys are wasting time with this moron.
> 
> i hope he gets covid the minute his immunity wears off. that's karma, bitch.


If we didn't cause these assholes some pain, the threads would be full of their bullshit, it would end up like the Parlor and @potroast would go nuts!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol I’ll be fine just like last time lol. Karma might be a bitch. Being scared of a virus with 99.8 survival rate is being a bigger bitch lol.


Covid doesn't just kill, it causes maiming and brain injury, like the kind yer displaying now.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 96%. Are you sure?
> 
> June 16, 2021
> *Majority of Physicians Decline COVID Shots, according to Survey*
> ...


More hidden agenda bullshit - one just needs to dig a little. Source also displays open form for “ physicians “ seems easy to fudge and submit too.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Covid doesn't just kill, it causes maiming and brain injury, like the kind yer displaying now.


Lol brain injury? Thinking for myself rather than blindly trusting the government equals brain injury? Ok.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> More hidden agenda bullshit - one just needs to dig a little. Source also displays open form for “ physicians “ seems easy to fudge and submit too.
> 
> View attachment 4947808


Lol Fox News, cnn, msnbc. All bullshit. You’re lost in the 2 party illusion so only one side is bullshit to you. I see it spewing from both sides.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol I’ll be fine just like last time lol. Karma might be a bitch. Being scared of a virus with 99.8 survival rate is being a bigger bitch lol.


thoughts and prayers


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

Maybe a leprosarium on some island for the anti vaxxers ….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

Sad thing its pretty cut and dry on how we can contain.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Maybe a leprosarium on some island for the anti vaxxers ….


i met a non covid vaxxer today who is 'relying on those already vaccinated' for protection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Maybe a leprosarium on some island for the anti vaxxers ….
> 
> View attachment 4947811


It will be fun to watch these fuckers howl and dance when the mRNA vaccines come out of EUS around September and employers require vaccination. Healthcare insurance companies, the military, federal employees and contractors, schools and employers nation wide. If health insurance companies make stupidity a preexisting condition and require it for coverage, employers will also require it and many Americans get their healthcare via employers. So far we've seen around 99% compliance when vaccines are mandated by employers. It should be quite a show when the hammer drops with the end of EUS for covid vaccines, there should be a whole lot of freaking out and firing going on. 

The Trumpers will be hammered yet again by the forth wave of covid and then by being required to get the shot after getting fucked over by delta, winning.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

Here is an example of the stupidity - TEXAS 

7 day average ( currently )



Now i guess many long term residents have “ forgotten “ a few decades ago of another pandemic ripping thru the state …… polio.


From the 1930s to the 1950s, in response to the rising epidemic of paralytic poliomyelitis (polio), Texas researchers led a wave of discoveries in virology, rehabilitative therapies, and the modern intensive care unit that transformed the field nationally. 

The disease threatened the lives of children and adults in the United States, especially in the South, arousing the same kind of fear more recently associated with AIDS and other dread diseases.

Houston and Harris County, Texas, had the second-highest rate of infection in the nation, and the rest of the Texas Gulf Coast was particularly hard-hit by this debilitating illness. At the time, little was known, but eventually the medical responses to polio changed the medical landscape forever.

Polio also had a sweeping cultural and societal effect. *It engendered fearful responses from parents trying to keep children safe from its ravages and an all-out public information blitz aimed at helping a frightened population protect itself.* The disease exacted a very real toll on the families, friends, healthcare resources, and social fabric of those who contracted the disease and endured its acute, convalescent, and rehabilitation phases.

Sound familiar ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here is an example of the stupidity - TEXAS
> 
> 7 day average ( currently )
> 
> ...


hey now.....

Blame Abbott for opening it up...


----------



## waktoo (Jul 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> lmao!!!
> 
> The Association of American Physicians and Surgeons is a conservative non-profit association that promotes medical disinformation, such as HIV/AIDS denialism, the abortion-breast cancer hypothesis, vaccine and autism connections, and homosexuality reducing life expectancy


Notable members Ron Paul and Rand Paul...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

waktoo said:


> Notable members Ron Paul and Rand Paul...


Rand Paul got bounced by Fauci today.....tell him basically he does know anything and he's a liar too....


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol Fox News, cnn, msnbc. All bullshit. You’re lost in the 2 party illusion so only one side is bullshit to you. I see it spewing from both sides.


naive


----------



## mooray (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol it most definitely is on the link that I provided. But ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you've been pro-vaccine for a year and have been vaccinated yourself and supporting vaccinations for those you care about and just now today you're worried that you're more vulnerable to the delta variant because of the vaccine you took?

Or is just another thing in a long line of seeking out confirmation bias and you're holding it up like it somehow nullifies everything else?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> More vaccinated people are dying of COVID than unvaccinated people


LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> natural immunity is more effective than the vaccine


LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> *Majority of Physicians Decline COVID Shots*


holy fuck do you actually believe this laugh riot youre spewing


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

wonder if our fresno covid expert realizes that 90% of americans didn't catch covid at all. so he's in the 10% that did catch it. probably more susceptible to catching it again. will immunity defeat the Epsilon and Gamma variants?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> So the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons is spreading disinformation? Lol ok. Their survey was twice as large as AMA’s.


youre not that fucking sharp are ya


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> a virus with 99.8 survival rate


according to the right wing blog your stepdad shared with you on facebook?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol Fox News, cnn, msnbc. All bullshit. You’re lost in the 2 party illusion so only one side is bullshit to you. I see it spewing from both sides.


you didnt see it spewing from the right though. in fact, you got your "i'm a fucking dumbass!" megaphone out and joined in the chorus

dont be bitter just because youre stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> So you've been pro-vaccine for a year and have been vaccinated yourself and supporting vaccinations for those you care about and just now today you're worried that you're more vulnerable to the delta variant because of the vaccine you took?
> 
> Or is just another thing in a long line of seeking out confirmation bias and you're holding it up like it somehow nullifies everything else?


He's just a troll


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's just a troll


no a troll does it on purpose for the reaction.

this guy has been infected with disinformation, is too dumb to know it, and thinks he knows better than all of us.

remember, he can see the two party illusion that we're all missing as he literally echoes a right wing medical disinformation blog.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> you didnt see it spewing from the right though. in fact, you got your "i'm a fucking dumbass!" megaphone out and joined in the chorus
> 
> dont be bitter just because youre stupid.


Bitter? Reread your posts and ask yourself who is really bitter lmao. And yes, I did and still do see bullshit spewing from the right. You’re so sucked into the right/left two party illusion that you think everybody else is too. Two wings of the same bird. Biden and democrat worshippers are just as bad as the Trump cult who worship republicans. The truth is none of them actually give a fuck about any of us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> no a troll does it on purpose for the reaction.
> 
> this guy has been infected with disinformation, is too dumb to know it, and thinks he knows better than all of us.
> 
> remember, he can see the two party illusion that we're all missing as he literally echoes a right wing medical disinformation blog.


Now it's both sides are the same, I vote for troll!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now it's both sides are the same, I vote for troll!


Keep blindly trusting and worshipping the government.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Bitter? Reread your posts and ask yourself who is really bitter lmao. And yes, I did and still do see bullshit spewing from the right. You’re so sucked into the right/left two party illusion that you think everybody else is too. Two wings of the same bird. Biden and democrat worshippers are just as bad as the Trump cult who worship republicans. The truth is none of them actually give a fuck about any of us.


The democrats and republicans run America, call them left and right if you want, but the democrats support the constitution, democracy and the rule of law and the republicans do not. The democrats are patriots and the republicans are a personality cult that conspired with the Russians, a hostile foreign power that has thousands of nukes pointed at you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Keep blindly trusting and worshipping the government.


Well what's your solution, go ahead and publish your political manifesto.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Keep blindly trusting and worshipping the government.


you pay taxes amirite? you're doing your part to "stick it to the man" huh?? sheep.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well what's your solution, go ahead and publish your political manifesto.


i have a feeeling it's on a whiteboard in mommy's basement


----------



## TWOMP (Jul 20, 2021)

*pops popcorn* hehe


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i have a feeeling it's on a whiteboard in mommy's basement


Projecting much?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Projecting much?


you?


i believe charlie was an anti-vaxxer with meaningless statistics as well.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Keep blindly trusting and worshipping the government.


What you just did there is called a strawman argument. 

I know that you can't understand this, but the only person who is showing blind trust in anything is you and the right wing propaganda that you believe. 

Trump lost, btw. We ran a fair and perfect election and Republicans can't stand that he not only failed to win a majority of the vote. He even failed to win an election that favored him in so many ways.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you?
> View attachment 4947940
> 
> i believe charlie was an anti-vaxxer with meaningless statistics as well.


Meaningless statistics......unless it falls in line with the narrative you’re pushing. I guess you’re more qualified than the researchers at the Israeli Health Ministry. Lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Meaningless statistics......unless it falls in line with the narrative you’re pushing. I guess you’re more qualified than the researchers at the Israeli Health Ministry. Lol


That one is called appealing to authority.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I did and still do see bullshit spewing from the right.


no, actually you repeated it and then laughed at the notion that you were spreading disinformation when this was pointed out to you. this is because you are stupid.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Meaningless statistics......unless it falls in line with the narrative you’re pushing. I guess you’re more qualified than the researchers at the Israeli Health Ministry. Lol


madam, you already posted your "MDs refuse to get the vax" from an already debunked right wing clearinghouse of dumb shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Keep blindly trusting and worshipping the government.


keep repeating right wing disinformation while proclaiming how good you are at seeing through right wing disinformation.

and please keep posting here, you are a laugh riot.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Meaningless statistics......unless it falls in line with the narrative you’re pushing. I guess you’re more qualified than the researchers at the Israeli Health Ministry. Lol


I'm laughing at how badly you misunderstood what the Israeli Health Ministry reported.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Meaningless statistics......unless it falls in line with the narrative you’re pushing. I guess you’re more qualified than the researchers at the Israeli Health Ministry. Lol


dude youve already proven youre too stupid to tell a right wing disinformation blog from reality. just stop unless you want to make me laugh some more


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> dude youve already proven youre too stupid to tell a right wing disinformation blog from reality. just stop unless you want to make me laugh some more


You’re too stupid to tell government propaganda from reality, but ok lol. It’s all propaganda. Either right or left. Pick your poison.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

can't tell if moronic, troll or both. 

throw some bleach in his gene pool regardless. and it now cures Covid!!! bonus.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You’re too stupid to tell government propaganda from reality, but ok lol. It’s all propaganda. Either right or left. Pick your poison.


just so you know, i'm rooting for you and yours.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

Well we are working our way through the Greek alphabet and will have to switch to the Roman when we hit Omega. The alpha and Delta variants went trough pretty quick, I wonder how this contestant in Darwin's race will do?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Texas hospital reports its 1st case of lambda COVID-19 variant - ABC News (go.com) 

*Texas hospital reports its 1st case of lambda COVID-19 variant*
*The lambda variant was first detected in Peru in December 2020.*

A major Texas hospital system has reported its first case of the lambda COVID-19 variant, as the state reels from the rampant delta variant.

Houston Methodist Hospital, which operates eight hospitals in its network, said the first lambda case was confirmed Monday.

The lambda variant was first detected in Peru in December 2020, according to the World Health Organization and makes up 81% of COVID-19 cases sequenced in the country since April 2021, according to a June WHO report. Currently, WHO designates lambda as a "variant of interest."

Houston Methodist had a little over 100 COVID-19 patients across the hospital system last week. That number rose to 185 Monday, with a majority of those infected being unvaccinated, according to a statement released by the hospital Monday.

Among those infections, about 85% have been diagnosed with the delta variant, hospital officials said.

"We're seeing an alarming spike in the number of COVID-19 cases across the Houston area, with the steepest increase happening over the weekend," Houston Methodist said. "The increased hospitalizations add stress to many of our hospitals that are nearing capacity."

Hospital president and CEO Dr. Marc Boom stressed it is "imperative" that the community "get vaccinated and decrease virus spread."

Despite the report of the lambda variant, experts at Houston Methodist say delta is still the primary concern in the U.S.

"The lambda is the dominant variant in Peru and Peru has had a very difficult time with COVID-19. It shares mutations in common with the alpha variants, the beta, the gamma, which is the dominant variant in Brazil," Dr. Wesley Long, medical director of Diagnostic Microbiology at Houston Methodist, told ABC News.

"I don't think there's sufficient evidence at this point that we should be more concerned about lambda than delta, I still think delta is the primary concern for us. There's a lot more evidence that we have that delta is much more contagious, the viral loads are much higher," he added.

The lambda variant "has been associated with substantive rates of community transmission in multiple countries, with rising prevalence over time concurrent with increased COVID-19 incidence," the WHO said in its June report. In June, the variant was detected in 29 countries.

The delta variant, which was first detected in India in December, now accounts for about 83% of all sequenced COVID-19 cases in the United States, Center for Disease Control and Prevention Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said during a Senate hearing Tuesday. The WHO designates delta as a "variant of concern."


Long noted that Houston Methodist has seen its positivity rate increase and hospitalizations rise, but the situation on the ground is still "far below" the winter peak.

"[Infections are] on the increase. How many more cases are we going to get?" Long said. "We're going to need more folks to get vaccinated and folks who aren't vaccinated in particular to practice all the safe practices that we learned through the pandemic to help slow the spread of COVID. All those are critically important to keep this delta wave under control."

At the moment, 51% of Texas' state population aged 12 and up is fully vaccinated, according to state data.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You’re too stupid to tell government propaganda from reality


no i'm not youre just projecting now.

just take the L, learn from it and move on. don't be bitter just because youre fucking stupid and misinformed.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well we are working our way through the Greek alphabet and will have to switch to the Roman when we hit Omega. The alpha and Delta variants went trough pretty quick, I wonder how this contestant in Darwin's race will do?
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Texas hospital reports its 1st case of lambda COVID-19 variant - ABC News (go.com)
> 
> ...


don't you know peru is involved in the 2 party scam that is happening here in the us as fresno pointed out long ago

come on DYI< keep up with the conspiracies dammit


----------



## mooray (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Meaningless statistics......unless it falls in line with the narrative you’re pushing. I guess you’re more qualified than the researchers at the Israeli Health Ministry. Lol


I think people are questioning your interpretation of the data. "Becoming infected" isn't much of a bar, but of course we'd prefer not to become infected because we don't want to spread it to others....well....probably not you, because you seem like you probably laugh at masks and distancing and don't care about spreading it to others, but the rest of us anyway. But the purpose of the vaccine is only to reduce the likelihood of ending up in the hospital, in other words, to reduce the risk of severity. It wouldn't surprise me if a person had better resistance through natural antibodies, but are you saying that you think people should risk the outcome with Covid than they should with vaccines?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

Lol have fun guys.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol have fun guys.


you 2.
and the only way to boost your immunity is to expose yourself to as many near death covid patients you can. 

you got this!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> I think people are questioning your interpretation of the data. "Becoming infected" isn't much of a bar, but of course we'd prefer not to become infected because we don't want to spread it to others....well....probably not you, because you seem like you probably laugh at masks and distancing and don't care about spreading it to others, but the rest of us anyway. But the purpose of the vaccine is only to reduce the likelihood of ending up in the hospital, in other words, to reduce the risk of severity. It wouldn't surprise me if a person had better resistance through natural antibodies, but are you saying that you think people should risk the outcome with Covid than they should with vaccines?


I think people should be free to choose to do with their body what they want. I believe in freedom of choice.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you 2.
> and the only way to boost your immunity is to expose yourself to as many near death covid patients you can.
> 
> you got this!


Ok. Go fear!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ok. Go fear!


vaccines gave a kid somewhere autism!


----------



## mooray (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I think people should be free to choose to do with their body what they want. I believe in freedom of choice.


Sorry, I saw an article about an Israeli study, not an article about a constitutional argument which nobody is making. Can you clarify what exactly it is you're trying to communicate?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I believe in freedom of choice.


LOL

youre precious. never stop being "smart"


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 20, 2021)

FF may be a rare super jenius.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I think people should be free to choose to do with their body what they want. I believe in freedom of choice.


I believe in mandatory vaccinations for idiots, others are involved and you have no freedom to kill them with stupidity, the community has rights, as well as the individual and they trump individual rights every time.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe in mandatory vaccinations for idiots, others are involved and you have no freedom to kill them with stupidity, the community has rights, as well as the individual and they trump individual rights every time.


That’s not how that works. Just because you’re scared of a virus doesn’t mean that cancels out human rights lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL
> 
> youre precious. never stop being "smart"


So you don’t believe in freedom of choice or?....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That’s not how that works. Just because you’re scared of a virus doesn’t mean that cancels out human rights lol.


Individual rights are not the same thing as human rights, they are a luxury layered on top of basic rights. Individual rights come with individual responsibilities, even so far as getting drafted and dying for your country.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

Your call fresno


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Individual rights are not the same thing as human rights, they are a luxury layered on top of basic rights. Individual rights come with individual responsibilities, even so far as getting drafted and dying for your country.


Yeah.....about that. Are you familiar with the Nuremberg code?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> So you don’t believe in freedom of choice or?....


Yep thats it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah.....about that. Are you familiar with the Nuremberg code?


LOL


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Your call fresno
> 
> View attachment 4947962


Did a 5 year old post this? How about eat healthy, exercise, and practice good hygiene? This is where you brain goes to if somebody says they’re not willing to get an experimental medical treatment of which we do not know the long term effects?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Yep thats it.


Ok


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Did a 5 year old post this? How about eat healthy, exercise, and practice good hygiene? This is where you brain goes to if somebody says they’re not willing to get an experimental medical treatment of which we do not know the long term effects?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah.....about that. Are you familiar with the Nuremberg code?


Isn't that where they hung the last bunch of you assholes to face justice?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4947965


Except we do......


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Isn't that where they hung the last bunch of you assholes to face justice?


The irony lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Except we do......


Fuck you got me. That joke was clearly about fire extinguishers


----------



## mooray (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The irony lol


Why don't you try to make your point, whatever it is? Because when all you do is reply to the antagonistic posts, it looks like that's all you're here for and nothing to actually do with Covid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah.....about that. Are you familiar with the Nuremberg code?


Soon the vaccines will be out of EUS and employers and healthcare insurance companies will make vaccination mandatory, so will schools. It will be done privately in America, countries with government healthcare generally don't have that much leverage. So far when employers require vaccination there's been about a 99% compliance rate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> I'd have quit on the spot with a GFYS.


If he was so inclined, he would have done it a long time ago.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> Why don't you try to make your point, whatever it is? Because when all you do is reply to the antagonistic posts, it looks like that's all you're here for and nothing to actually do with Covid.


My point is why is everybody ignoring immunity through natural infection as if that is no valid. Everybody is acting as if vaccination is the only way to obtain immunity.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Fuck you got me. That joke was clearly about fire extinguishers


Ok


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My point is why is everybody ignoring immunity through natural infection as if that is no valid. Everybody is acting as if vaccination is the only way to obtain immunity.


Yeah lets infect everyone with covid thereby killing millions in order to defeat covid


----------



## mooray (Jul 20, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If he was so inclined, he would have done it a long time ago.


Yep, he's a dedicated public servant. Not many of those left. Must be tough though, being an expert trying to educate and help people, then you got fucking Randtard Pawl the optometrist out there telling you you're in trouble for funding something when it's not exactly Fauci out there passing a budget.


----------



## mooray (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My point is why is everybody ignoring immunity through natural infection as if that is no valid. Everybody is acting as if vaccination is the only way to obtain immunity.


Who's ignoring? Natural immunity has always been great, as long as you can survive it with no long term effects.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Yeah lets infect everyone with covid thereby killing millions in order to defeat covid


Millions die from car crashes. Everybody stop driving your car!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> Who's ignoring? Natural immunity has always been great, as long as you can survive it with no long term effects.


The MSM and almost all of the governments across the world are ignoring it.


----------



## mooray (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Millions die from car crashes. Everybody stop driving your car!!


It's not binary. What people usually end up doing is choosing something in between, like taking a preventive measure, like wearing a seatbelt(or taking a vaccine).



FresnoFarmer said:


> The MSM and almost all of the governments across the world are ignoring it.


What would you like them to say that's not being said?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The MSM and almost all of the governments across the world are ignoring it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The MSM and almost all of the governments across the world are ignoring it.


Sounds like they have no interest in infecting their entire populations and killing millions 

Have you tried showing them your republican blog


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Millions die from car crashes


No they dont


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You do realize that is how they are getting all of these numbers right? Lol. Be mad at the real world data if you want.


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol I’ll be fine just like last time lol. Karma might be a bitch. Being scared of a virus with 99.8 survival rate is being a bigger bitch lol.


Lol sounds good, until you extrapolate that into over 600,000 actual humans dying, some of which might be your loved ones, lol.


rkymtnman said:


> thoughts and prayers


Don't forget the lol

Lol, I've fallen and I can't get up, lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

*Wajahat Ali: 'Republicans Have Become A Pro-Death Party'*





As unvaccinated Americans make up the majority of Covid-19 hospitalizations, Tennessee has halted outreach for all vaccines, including Covid vaccines, to minors. Daily Beast columnist Wajahat Ali joins American Voices with Alicia Menendez to discuss what this reveals of the impact of the politicized pandemic and what this says about how far Republicans will go to keep their base.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You’re too stupid to tell government propaganda from reality, but ok lol. It’s all propaganda. Either right or left. Pick your poison.


facts based news reporting is the opposite of propaganda.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 20, 2021)

A while ago I made a comment about how many Greek letters there are (24) and that leaves a lot of letters to be used for variants of Covid-19.
Well, we now have another letter being used, leaving 21 more available for use.
A major Texas hospital system has reported its first case of the lambda COVID-19 variant, as the state gets fucked up from the delta variant.

Houston Methodist Hospital in Texas, which operates eight hospitals in its network, said the first lambda case was confirmed Monday.
The lambda variant was first detected in Peru in December 2020, according to the World Health Organization and makes up 81% of COVID-19 cases sequenced in that country since April 2021, according to a June WHO report. Currently, WHO designates lambda as a "variant of interest", which means here comes more shit.
Fuck me, I'm very tired of this.
Enough already.

Try to stay safe, wear a mask/get vaccinated & stay away from Texans (they suck anyway, your not missing anything  )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

*Fox News Implements Vaccine Passports While Waging War Against Vaccines On Air*





“It would be nice for the most influential mouthpiece for the entire conservative movement in the U.S. to stop actively undermining the health of its viewers,” says Chris Hayes.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Millions die from car crashes. Everybody stop driving your car!!


Another futile attempt at ALTERNATE FACTS ….
“ millions “ do not die in car crashes … maybe look at data instead of posting maga fairy tales.

Now what ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417507160695533571


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

Winning...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
US life expectancy in 2020 saw biggest drop since WWII (yahoo.com) 

*US life expectancy in 2020 saw biggest drop since WWII*

NEW YORK (AP) — U.S. life expectancy fell by a year and a half in 2020, the largest one-year decline since World War II, public health officials said Wednesday. The decrease for both Black Americans and Hispanic Americans was even worse: three years.

The drop spelled out by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is due mainly to the COVID-19 pandemic, which health officials said is responsible for close to 74% of the overall life expectancy decline. More than 3.3 million Americans died last year, far more than any other year in U.S. history, with COVID-19 accounting for about 11% of those deaths.

Black life expectancy has not fallen so much in one year since the mid-1930s, during the Great Depression. Health officials have not tracked Hispanic life expectancy for nearly as long, but the 2020 decline was the largest recorded one-year drop.

The abrupt fall is “basically catastrophic,” said Mark Hayward, a University of Texas sociology professor who studies changes in U.S. mortality.

Killers other than COVID-19 played a role. Drug overdoses pushed life expectancy down, particularly for whites. And rising homicides were a small but significant reason for the decline for Black Americans, said Elizabeth Arias, the report's lead author.

Other problems affected Black and Hispanic people, including lack of access to quality health care, more crowded living conditions, and a greater share of the population in lower-paying jobs that required them to keep working when the pandemic was at its worst, experts said.
...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2021)

India's Pandemic Death Toll Estimated At About 4 Million: 10 Times The Official Count


That's the number of "excess deaths" from January 2020 to June 2021, reflecting the true toll of COVID-19, say researchers in a new study. Why the big disparity?




www.npr.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2021)

Delta has 1,000 times the viral load of the original covid strain.










Viral infection and transmission in a large well-traced outbreak caused by the Delta SARS-CoV-2 variant


Viral infection and transmission in a large well-traced outbreak caused by the Delta SARS-CoV-2 variant Baisheng Li1,2#, Aiping Deng1,2#, Kuibiao Li3#, Yao Hu1,2#, Zhencui Li1,2#, Qianling Xiong1,2,4, Zhe Liu1,2, Qianfang Guo1,2, Lirong Zou1,2, Huan Zhang1,2,Meng Zhang1,2, Fangzhu Ouyang1,2...




virological.org


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)

topcat said:


> Lol sounds good, until you extrapolate that into over 600,000 actual humans dying, some of which might be your loved ones, lol.


I'm a results guy. I try not to jump to conclusions. I like to see all sides of an issue before measuring the good and bad. Sure six hundred thousand less Americans means less cars on the road, less fresh water used, less trash in landfills etc, etc, etc. All things I have been promoting most of my life. But since the son of a bitch killed John Prine I have had a hard time seeing the good in this pandemic.


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)

A couple of three days ago I was searching the truck radio for something to listen to. Came across Glen Beck on Fox News, so I gave him a few minutes. He said that President Joe Rob was so smart and such an evil man, he knew the GOP faithful would do the opposite of what he said, so he is actively trying to kill conservatives by telling them to get the vaccine. Hard to counter that kind of logic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

Doctor reveals what she tells dying COVID patients who beg for a vaccine after thinking the pandemic was a hoax - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism 

*Doctor reveals what she tells dying COVID patients who beg for a vaccine after thinking the pandemic was a hoax*

An Alabama doctor has revealed heartbreaking details about her recent conversations with patients dying from COVID-19, amid a surge in cases caused by the Delta variant in the state with the lowest vaccination rate in the nation.

"I'm admitting young healthy people to the hospital with very serious COVID," Dr. Brytney Cobia wrote in a Facebook post on Sunday. "One of the last things they do before they're intubated is beg me for the vaccine. I hold their hand and tell them that I'm sorry, but it's too late.

"A few days later when I call time of death, I hug their family members and I tell them the best way to honor their loved one is to go get vaccinated and encourage everyone they know to do the same," Cobia added. "They cry. And they tell me they didn't know. They thought it was a hoax. They thought it was political. They thought because they had a certain blood type or a certain skin color they wouldn't get as sick. They thought it was 'just the flu'. But they were wrong. And they wish they could go back. But they can't. So they thank me and they go get the vaccine. And I go back to my office, write their death note, and say a small prayer that this loss will save more lives."

Cobia said all but one of her current patients did not receive the vaccine, with the one who received it expected to recover. AL.com reports that Cobia and other doctors "worked themselves to the bone" in the early part of the pandemic, when the vaccine wasn't available during a period she described as "tragedy after tragedy after tragedy."

"You know, so many people that did all the right things, and yet still came in, and were critically ill and died," Cobia said, adding that "it's different mentally and emotionally to care for someone who could have prevented their disease but chose not to."

"You kind of go into it thinking, 'Okay, I'm not going to feel bad for this person, because they make their own choice,'" Cobia said. "But then you actually see them, you see them face to face, and it really changes your whole perspective, because they're still just a person that thinks that they made the best decision that they could with the information that they have, and all the misinformation that's out there. And now all you really see is their fear and their regret. And even though I may walk into the room thinking, 'Okay, this is your fault, you did this to yourself,' when I leave the room, I just see a person that's really suffering, and that is so regretful for the choice that they made."

She compared the current surge to October and November, just before Alabama's experienced its December peak and she was "signing 10 death certificates a day." She added that she fears "impending doom" as children go back to school with 70 percent of Alabama's population unvaccinated.

Cobia herself contracted COVID-19 last July despite taking every precaution, but experienced only mild symptoms. She got vaccinated as soon as possible, even though she was breastfeeding at the time, after consulting with her primary doctor and her OBGYN.

"I try to be very non-judgmental when I'm getting a new COVID patient that's unvaccinated, but I really just started asking them, 'Why haven't you gotten the vaccine?' And I'll just ask it point blank, in the least judgmental way possible," Cobia said. "And most of them, they're very honest, they give me answers. 'I talked to this person, I saw this thing on Facebook, I got this email, I saw this on the news,' you know, these are all the reasons that I didn't get vaccinated. And the one question that I always ask them is, did you make an appointment with your primary care doctor and ask them for their opinion on whether or not you should receive the vaccine? And so far, nobody has answered yes to that question."
Read the full story here.

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.rawstory.com%2Funvaccinated-patients%2F%3Fxrs%3DRebelMouse_fb%26ts%3D1626878057


----------



## topcat (Jul 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> A couple of three days ago I was searching the truck radio for something to listen to. Came across Glen Beck on Fox News, so I gave him a few minutes. He said that President Joe Rob was so smart and such an evil man, he knew the GOP faithful would do the opposite of what he said, so he is actively trying to kill conservatives by telling them to get the vaccine. Hard to counter that kind of logic.


Pretzel Logic. Twist until it's unintelligible.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

It would appear the republicans and even Foxnews are trying to change course when it comes to vaccines, the delta variant is scarring the shit out of them. It will look pretty bad in a couple of weeks when those low vaccine red states with no restrictions start to go into panic mode. Reality and delta are catching up to them fast and their brainwashed supporters are screwed by the lies they told them, lies kill.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mitch McConnell pleads with Trump supporters to get vaccinated -- and they bombard him with rage - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism

*Mitch McConnell pleads with Trump supporters to get vaccinated -- and they bombard him with rage*

Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-KY) on Tuesday issued an urgent plea to Americans to get vaccinated against the novel coronavirus.

Writing on Twitter, McConnell encouraged people to "get vaccinated" and added that "these shots need to get into arms as rapidly as possible, or else we're gonna be back in a situation this fall like what we went through last year."

McConnell, unlike some of his Senate Republican colleagues, has consistently advocated for Americans to get vaccinated against the novel coronavirus.

However, McConnell's plea seems to have fallen on deaf ears if his Twitter replies are any indication, as supporters of former President Donald Trump immediately bombarded him with angry messages.

Check out some reactions below.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417577257296666626


...


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It would appear the republicans and even Foxnews are trying to change course when it coms to vaccines, the delta variant is scarring the shit out of them. It will look pretty bad in a couple of weeks when those low vaccine red states with no restrictions start to go into panic mode. Reality and delta are catching up to them fast and their brainwashed supporters are screwed by the lies they told them, lies kill.


I heard President Joe Rob's folks have been in behind the scenes talks with Fox News trying to get them to pivot. Not that that would help. I think the last week showed the GOP that the math wasn't going to work in future elections if this continues as it is.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> I heard President Joe Rob's folks have been in behind the scenes talks with Fox News trying to get them to pivot. Not that that would help. I think the last week showed the GOP that the math wasn't going to work in future elections if this continues as it is.


I guess if maybe the DoJ is telling them they are opening themselves up to begin held accountable for their death cult shit it might be kind of true that Biden's people are behind the scenes taking to Fox.


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)

A point about Fox News employees and the vaccine. The parent company has a policy where if you are not fully vaccinated you have to wear a mask and social distance at all times. So all on the air folks have had both shots. I would assume most of the behind the camera folks do too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> I heard President Joe Rob's folks have been in behind the scenes talks with Fox News trying to get them to pivot. Not that that would help. I think the last week showed the GOP that the math wasn't going to work in future elections if this continues as it is.


Delta is gonna hammer everybody, those states with low vax rates, no mask mandates or lockdowns will suffer the most. Right now the feds can surge help to the badly hit states, but in a couple of weeks they might be overwhelmed. It's gonna become too obvious to lie soon, the antivaxxers are in social clusters, so soon every one of them will either have had covid or will know someone who will die from it. One good thing about this time around is over 75% of seniors have had the vaccine, even in red states, vaccination rates among seniors are high.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 21, 2021)

Old quote by Bertrand Russell feels appropriate here.

*“A stupid man's report of what a clever man says can never be accurate, because he unconsciously translates what he hears into something he can understand.”*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It would appear the republicans and even Foxnews are trying to change course when it comes to vaccines, the delta variant is scarring the shit out of them. It will look pretty bad in a couple of weeks when those low vaccine red states with no restrictions start to go into panic mode. Reality and delta are catching up to them fast and their brainwashed supporters are screwed by the lies they told them, lies kill.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Mitch McConnell pleads with Trump supporters to get vaccinated -- and they bombard him with rage - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism
> 
> ...


it's a miracle! but see? i told you it was too late..you're not going to un-ring this bell.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 21, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Old quote by Bertrand Russell feels appropriate here.
> 
> *“A stupid man's report of what a clever man says can never be accurate, because he unconsciously translates what he hears into something he can understand.”*


----------



## mooray (Jul 21, 2021)

Crazy to see such a direct message from Mitch. He's easily shitty enough to push all the regular republican garbage, but just smart enough to know when it could destroy the country within what little time he has left.


----------



## mooray (Jul 21, 2021)

Something I was just thinking is that if they really start pushing it hard, it makes for an interesting crossroads for trumptards/republicans. It forces a choice and one of those paths involves eating a big slice of humble pie and siding with democrats on something. Kind of a catch22, because if it hurts the republican party, then it strengthens the trumper domestic terrorism party, but then of course anything that strengthens the republican party isn't great either, but it's also hard to give them shit if they want to keep a foot on the ground.


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2021)

*Sen Rand Paul says he's asking DOJ for 'a criminal referral' into Fauci*

Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) says he plans to request a criminal referral from the Department of Justice (DOJ) against the nation’s top infectious diseases expert, Anthony Fauci. 
The two got into a heated exchange Monday over Paul’s accusation that the National Institutes of Health (NIH) funded illegal gain-of-function research at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, which has come under intense scrutiny as a possible source of the coronavirus. Gain-of-function is a method in which researchers make a pathogen more infectious, often to develop more effective treatments and vaccines. 

The accusation is unsubstantiated and Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID), has repeatedly denied the claims. During a May hearing, Paul pressed Fauci on the issue and Fauci emphasized that the NIH “has not ever and does not now fund gain-of-function research in the Wuhan Institute of Virology.” 

Paul on Tuesday asked Fauci if he would like to retract that statement, saying “as you are aware it is a crime to lie to Congress.” 
Fauci said he would not retract the statement and was adamant that he has never lied before Congress. 
“You do not know what you’re talking about, quite frankly, and I want to say that officially. You do not know what you’re talking about...If anybody is lying here, senator, it is you,” Fauci said.








Sen Rand Paul says he’s asking DOJ for ‘a criminal referral’ into Fauci


Paul claims Fauci lied to Congress about gain-of-research funding.




thehill.com





Fighting for the good of the country it seems.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 21, 2021)

printer said:


> *Sen Rand Paul says he's asking DOJ for 'a criminal referral' into Fauci*
> 
> Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) says he plans to request a criminal referral from the Department of Justice (DOJ) against the nation’s top infectious diseases expert, Anthony Fauci.
> The two got into a heated exchange Monday over Paul’s accusation that the National Institutes of Health (NIH) funded illegal gain-of-function research at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, which has come under intense scrutiny as a possible source of the coronavirus. Gain-of-function is a method in which researchers make a pathogen more infectious, often to develop more effective treatments and vaccines.
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

Fox's mixed messages about vaccines are coming under scrutiny - CNN 

*Fox's mixed messages about vaccines are coming under scrutiny*

"Get vaccinated," Senator Mitch McConnell said Tuesday. And, he added, just as importantly, "ignore all of these other voices that are giving demonstrably bad advice."

McConnell's words were newsworthy because of the "other voices" he mentioned -- the anti-vaccination talking heads that have overwhelmed common sense in GOP circles this year.

For every knowledgeable right-wing leader who has pointed to the vaccines as the only way out of the pandemic, louder know-nothings have instilled doubt and denial via radio, TV and the web. The result has been measurable through maps of deaths and disease.

"Conservative swaths of the country are being hit particularly hard," Jonathan Weisman and Sheryl Gay Stolberg wrote in The New York Times on Tuesday. "Intensive care units in southwestern Missouri and northern Arkansas are filled or filling fast, while 40 percent of new cases are cropping up in Florida."

So is there a path out of this political divide and out of the pandemic? Media reporters have observed some small changes on Fox's airwaves at the same time congressional reporters have noticed shifts in tone among some GOP lawmakers. But attitudes around vaccination have hardened as the year has gone by. And some of Fox's highest-rated shows are spreading anti-vaccination storylines...

*"Suddenly, Conservatives Care About Vaccines"*
The Atlantic's David A. Graham wrote Tuesday: "A number of leaders on the right suddenly urged their audiences to get vaccinated in the past day. Why now?" Graham cited Rep. Steve Scalise's decision to get inoculated, plus pro-vaccination pronouncements by Fox News and Newsmax.

"Yesterday I went and got the jab at CVS," Fox Business host Charles Payne said Tuesday. "The place was dead," he said, observing that "there was no demand" for the vaccine.

Elsewhere in the Fox orbit, host Kayleigh McEnany went out of her way to promote the "Trump vaccine;" anchor Neil Cavuto defended Dr. Anthony Fauci from far-right villainizing; and multiple anchors directed viewers to the Vaccines.gov website. A TVEyes database search shows that Fox shows have plugged Vaccines.gov at least seven times this week, after going six weeks without mentioning the website at all.

So as Graham wrote: "Why now?"

There probably is no single or simple answer. An optimist might say, innocently, that the Fox machine is raising awareness about vaccines right now because the Delta variant is causing newfound alarm about Covid-19, particularly in Republican strongholds where Fox is influential. A cynic might say that Fox is trying to score PR points and rebut its critics so that the Biden White House doesn't name and shame them, like President Biden did with Facebook last week.
Speaking of Biden...
...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2021)

printer said:


> *Sen Rand Paul says he's asking DOJ for 'a criminal referral' into Fauci*
> 
> Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) says he plans to request a criminal referral from the Department of Justice (DOJ) against the nation’s top infectious diseases expert, Anthony Fauci.
> The two got into a heated exchange Monday over Paul’s accusation that the National Institutes of Health (NIH) funded illegal gain-of-function research at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, which has come under intense scrutiny as a possible source of the coronavirus. Gain-of-function is a method in which researchers make a pathogen more infectious, often to develop more effective treatments and vaccines.
> ...


he's just pissed cause he got owned by Fauci.....smh


----------



## waktoo (Jul 21, 2021)

The Republican mantra...

Divert and distract.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

CNN, we might be boring but at least we don't kill our viewers!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CNN rolls the tape on Fox News hosts' anti-vaccine rhetoric*





CNN's John Berman and Brianna Keilar show some of the anti-vaccine propaganda viewers of right-wing media are being exposed to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


Thanks. 
I guess I'm a little surprised that this far into the pandemic we still have so much anti-science...or should I say *willful ignorance* masquerading as *free thought*


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 21, 2021)

waktoo said:


> The Republican mantra...
> 
> Divert and distract.


Divert, distract, play the victim


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 21, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks.
> I guess I'm a little surprised that this far into the pandemic we still have so much anti-science...or should I say *willful ignorance* masquerading as *free thought*





No joke.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 21, 2021)

Some people just need their asses kicked ….
Fuck Fox news …


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417109335818256387


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2021)

*Missouri to offer vaccine incentives amid emerging COVID-19 hotspot*
As Missouri emerges as a new epicenter of a summer coronavirus surge, Gov. Mike Parson (R) said Wednesday the state would offer its first incentives to urge residents to get vaccinated against a disease that has already killed more than 10,000 of his constituents.
Missouri residents who have already received or choose to receive a vaccine protecting them from COVID-19 would be eligible to receive one of 900 prizes worth $10,000, either in cash or in an education savings account, Parson said.
The winners will be distributed equally between Missouri’s eight congressional districts, with a special category set aside for those between the ages of 12 and 17 who receive the vaccines who would be eligible for the education awards.

As the new delta variant of the coronavirus, first identified in India, has swarmed over the United States, places like Missouri - where far fewer people have received vaccines than the national average - have become the new hotspots.
Parson acknowledged the hesitancy Missourians had shown toward accepting a coronavirus vaccine in announcing the new incentives.
“We understand that some Missourians are hesitant towards getting the vaccine, but we must all take personal responsibility and do right by our own health and that of our friends and families by getting vaccinated,” he said. “Our current COVID-19 situation is serious. This Delta variant transmits faster than what we have previously seen and is more likely to impact children and the unvaccinated.”








Missouri to offer vaccine incentives amid emerging COVID-19 hotspot


As Missouri emerges as a new epicenter of a summer coronavirus surge, Gov. Mike Parson (R) said Wednesday the state would offer its first incentives to urge residents to get vaccinated against a di…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

*SE Cupp: GOP's reluctance to push vaccines is literally shrinking the base*





CNN's SE Cupp says the GOP's reluctance to promote Covid-19 vaccinations will shrink their voter base.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 21, 2021)

Nursing homes are being hit again this time by unvaccinated workers:

The CDC conducted its investigation of delta variant outbreaks in elder care facilities in *Mesa County, Colorado, in May and June. The area is a coronavirus hot spot. *The agency said it is assisting states and counties throughout the nation as part of the White House’s COVID-19 “surge teams.”









Unvaccinated staff eyed in rising nursing home cases, deaths


WASHINGTON (AP) — Lagging vaccination rates among nursing home staff are being linked to a national increase in COVID-19 infections and deaths at senior facilities, and are at the center of a federal investigation in a hard-hit Colorado location where disease detectives found many workers were...




apnews.com


----------



## mooray (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> CNN, we might be boring but at least we don't kill our viewers!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *CNN rolls the tape on Fox News hosts' anti-vaccine rhetoric*
> 
> ...


My god they've made themselves look bad.


----------



## topcat (Jul 21, 2021)

My former wife, and now former best friend, is a crusader against the vaccine. She claims to hate Individual 1, from further back than his foray into politics, yet she repeats some of the same buzz words and phrases of his base, such as "everybody dies." It saddens me to let go of her, but there is no talking to these people, it only gives me grief, so I eliminate the source, that's the control I have over my own mental well being.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 21, 2021)

Fauci messed up on Ari Melber tonight.

I think he must be catching up on all the conspiracy propaganda that the death cult trolls are pushing and accidentally said the word 'vaccine' in a sentence about how the virus spreads. 

I figure it will become some edited click bait for trolls to spread eventually.

That poor guy is having to learn about internet trolling while dealing with a global pandemic.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 21, 2021)

RIP Little man ….. this is why we need to protect ourselves and others.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

In Canada almost 80% of the eligible population has had one shot and almost 60% are fully vaccinated. Of the total population nearly 70% have been vaccinated and almost 52% fully vaccinated. I expect many places in Canada will be almost 90% vaccinated by the end of summer, 83.5% of the eligible have already had at least one dose where I live here in NS.

There is a big and growing gap between the vaccination rates in Canada and the USA, we have just as many of the regular antivaxxer wingnuts and disinformation victims, the main difference seems to be political. Some conservative places in Western Canada with large populations of young people might not get to 80% though, but should come close.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
US virus cases nearly triple in 2 weeks amid misinformation (apnews.com) 

*US virus cases nearly triple in 2 weeks amid misinformation*

MISSION, Kan. (AP) — COVID-19 cases nearly tripled in the U.S. over two weeks amid an onslaught of vaccine misinformation that is straining hospitals, exhausting doctors and pushing clergy into the fray.

“Our staff, they are frustrated,” said Chad Neilsen, director of infection prevention at UF Health Jacksonville, a Florida hospital that is canceling elective surgeries and procedures after the number of mostly unvaccinated COVID-19 inpatients at its two campuses jumped to 134, up from a low of 16 in mid-May.

“They are tired. They are thinking this is déjà vu all over again, and there is some anger because we know that this is a largely preventable situation, and people are not taking advantage of the vaccine.”

Across the U.S., the seven-day rolling average for daily new cases rose over the past two weeks to more than 37,000 on Tuesday, up from less than 13,700 on July 6, according to data from Johns Hopkins University. Health officials blame the delta variant and slowing vaccination rates. Just 56.2% of Americans have gotten at least one dose of the vaccine, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

In Louisiana, health officials reported 5,388 new COVID-19 cases Wednesday — the third-highest daily count since the beginning of the pandemic in early 2020. Hospitalizations for the disease rose to 844 statewide, up more than 600 since mid-June. New Orleans leaders urged people to resume wearing masks indoors.

Utah reported having 295 people hospitalized due to the virus, the highest number since February. The state has averaged about 622 confirmed cases per day over the last week, about triple the infection rate at its lowest point in early June. Health data shows the surge is almost entirely connected to unvaccinated people.

“It is like seeing the car wreck before it happens,” said Dr. James Williams, a clinical associate professor of emergency medicine at Texas Tech, who has recently started treating more COVID-19 patients. “None of us want to go through this again.”

He said the patients are younger — many in their 20s, 30s and 40s — and overwhelmingly unvaccinated.

As lead pastor of one of Missouri’s largest churches, Jeremy Johnson has heard the reasons congregants don’t want the COVID-19 vaccine. He wants them to know it’s not only OK to get vaccinated, it’s what the Bible urges.

“I think there is a big influence of fear,” said Johnson, whose Springfield-based church also has a campus in Nixa and another about to open in Republic. “A fear of trusting something apart from scripture, a fear of trusting something apart from a political party they’re more comfortable following. A fear of trusting in science. We hear that: ‘I trust in God, not science.’ But the truth is science and God are not something you have to choose between.”

Now many churches in southwestern Missouri, like Johnson’s Assembly of God-affiliated North Point Church, are hosting vaccination clinics. Meanwhile, about 200 church leaders have signed onto a statement urging Christians to get vaccinated, and on Wednesday announced a follow-up public service campaign.

Opposition to vaccination is especially strong among white evangelical Protestants, who make up more than one-third of Missouri’s residents, according to a 2019 report by the Pew Research Center.

“We found that the faith community is very influential, very trusted, and to me that is one of the answers as to how you get your vaccination rates up,” said Ken McClure, mayor of Springfield.

The two hospitals in his city are teeming with patients, reaching record and near-record pandemic highs. Steve Edwards, who is the CEO of CoxHealth in Springfield, tweeted that the hospital has brought in 175 traveling nurses and has 46 more scheduled to arrive by Monday.

“Grateful for the help,” wrote Edwards, who previously tweeted that anyone spreading misinformation about the vaccine should “shut up.”

Jacob Burmood, a 40-year-old Kansas City, Missouri, artist, said his mother has been promoting vaccine conspiracy theories even though her husband — Burmood’s stepfather — is hospitalized on a ventilator in Springfield.

“It is really, really sad, and it is really frustrating,” he said.

Burmood recalled how his mother had recently fallen ill and “was trying to tell me that vaccinated people got her sick, and it wasn’t even COVID. I just shut her down. I said, ‘Mom, I can’t talk to you about conspiracy theories right now.’ ... You need to go to a hospital. You are going to die.”

His mother, who is in her 70s, has since recovered.

In New York City, workers in city-run hospitals and health clinics will be required to get vaccinated or get tested weekly as officials battle a rise in COVID-19 cases, Mayor Bill de Blasio said Wednesday.

De Blasio’s order will not apply to teachers, police officers and other city employees, but it’s part of the city’s intense focus on vaccinations amid an increase in delta variant infections.

The number of vaccine doses being given out daily in the city has dropped to less than 18,000, down from a peak of more than 100,000 in early April. About 65% of all adults are fully vaccinated, compared with about 60% of public hospital system staffers, said system leader Dr. Mitchell Katz.

Meanwhile, caseloads have been rising in the city for weeks, and health officials say the variant makes up about 7 in 10 cases they sequence.

“We have got to deal with it aggressively. And in the end, there is also a thing called personal responsibility,” de Blasio said, urging inoculated people to raise the issue with unvaccinated relatives and “get up in their face.”

Back in Louisiana, New Orleans officials issued the new guidance on indoor masks, hoping to avoid the kind of virus-related shutdowns that devastated the city’s tourism economy in 2020. Mayor LaToya Cantrell stopped short of requiring masks. She said the advisory “puts the responsibility on individuals themselves.”

The announcement came as the city’s seven-day average of new cases rose to 117, the highest level since early February. It had fallen as low as eight in mid-June.


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2021)

People will finally get vaccinated and they will praise Trump for it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

printer said:


> People will finally get vaccinated and they will praise Trump for it.


It's either get vaccinated or join the delta herd, provided they survive the ordeal. This variant is so contagious and can be spread by some fully vaccinated people, that it's moving very quickly and overwhelming healthcare systems. The right is starting to panic and rightly so, this variant will seek them out and spread exponentially in low vax areas with no masks or distancing and public gatherings.


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's either get vaccinated or join the delta herd, provided they survive the ordeal. This variant is so contagious and can be spread by some fully vaccinated people, that it's moving very quickly and overwhelming healthcare systems. The right is starting to panic and rightly so, this variant will seek them out and spread exponentially in low vax areas with no masks or distancing and public gatherings.


It seems it is no longer a game.


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2021)

Local update. My county went from 30 cases last week to 60 cases this week. It's been at least 100% increase per week for the last month.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's either get vaccinated or join the delta herd, provided they survive the ordeal. This variant is so contagious and can be spread by some fully vaccinated people, that it's moving very quickly and overwhelming healthcare systems. The right is starting to panic and rightly so, this variant will seek them out and spread exponentially in low vax areas with no masks or distancing and public gatherings.


It can be spread by fully vaccinated individuals?I thought that was virtually impossible.


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It can be spread by fully vaccinated individuals?I thought that was virtually impossible.


Less likely, but still possible. It's happening so fast, we are having to learn on the fly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It can be spread by fully vaccinated individuals?I thought that was virtually impossible.


Not everybody is equally immune after vaccination, the protection can vary a bit. People can still get asymptomatic or mild cases of covid after vaccination, but they are less likely to be as contagious and not for long. Delta couldn't spread as quickly through the population unless some of the vaccinated caught it to some degree. The main thing is hospitalizations and deaths are reduced by 99%, those who are vaccinated might get the "Wu Flu", the unvaccinated are in for a rough ride. If delta hit at near the start of this pandemic say a year ago, we'd be fucked!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not everybody is equally immune after vaccination, the protection can vary a bit. People can still get asymptomatic or mild cases of covid after vaccination, but they are less likely to be as contagious and not for long. Delta couldn't spread as quickly through the population unless some of the vaccinated caught it to some degree. The main thing is hospitalizations and deaths are reduced by 99%, those who are vaccinated might get the "Wu Flu", the unvaccinated are in for a rough ride. If delta hit at near the start of this pandemic say a year ago, we'd be fucked!


Right! We are so lucky to have gotten the vaccination before Delta arrived. I think we should all just mask up again . It’s getting too confusing who is spreading the shit....and would be good morale for the kids who have to go back to school masked. The one story of the Covid patient who begged the doctor for the vaccine just before she gets intubated is quite a good indicator how fucking dumb these people are. The excuses are pathetic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The one story of the Covid patient who begged the doctor for the vaccine just before she gets intubated is quite a good indicator how fucking dumb these people are. The excuses are pathetic.


Yeah, but ya can't help but feel sorry for them, many are victims of disinformation, they were in effect murder victims, killed by bullshit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah, but ya can't help but feel sorry for them, many are victims of disinformation, they were in effect murder victims, killed by bullshit.


I don’t feel sorry for the assholes that I meet on a daily basis that tell me the haven’t gotten the shot. They make me quite upset and they are the biggest jerks! Rude , privelaged , arrogant and obnoxious . They are not victims what so ever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t feel sorry for the assholes that I meet on a daily basis that tell me the haven’t gotten the shot. They make me quite upset and they are the biggest jerks! Rude , privelaged , arrogant and obnoxious . They are not victims what so ever.


They are their own worst enemy, covid will beat the shit out of them for you!  

Some are victims of bullshit and ignorance, but many just wanna own the libs and for those, I agree with your sentiments. The fact that they don't wear masks and eschew safety measures will make sure they get nailed by delta. 

More contagious is worse than more virulent and causes way more deaths and misery, but at least most of the elderly and healthcare workers are protected this time around. It should reduce the stress of working with a deadly virus quite a bit that's already killed thousands of doctors and nurses. This wave will be different, the hospitals will be overwhelmed with younger people who have a better chance of survival and there should be fewer deaths because of that and vaccinations. Some very red places might be forced into lockdowns and masks though.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah, but ya can't help but feel sorry for them, many are victims of disinformation, they were in effect murder victims, killed by bullshit.


no, they want to own the llibtards..guess they didn't see the backfire coming.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are their own worst enemy, covid will beat the shit out of them for you!
> 
> Some are victims of bullshit and ignorance, but many just wanna own the libs and for those, I agree with your sentiments. The fact that they don't wear masks and eschew safety measures will make sure they get nailed by delta.
> 
> More contagious is worse than more virulent and causes way more deaths and misery, but at least most of the elderly and healthcare workers are protected this time around. It should reduce the stress of working with a deadly virus quite a bit that's already killed thousands of doctors and nurses. This wave will be different, the hospitals will be overwhelmed with younger people who have a better chance of survival and there should be fewer deaths because of that and vaccinations. Some very red places might be forced into lockdowns and masks though.


When I have direct patient care with unvaccinated I am much more on guard and see them as a germ infested dumb ass death cult. And they have really picked up some nasty attitudes lately as well. Before when I asked if they were vaccinated they would just say no. Now they get all paranoid and ask why I need to know like scared to tell me they are not vaccinated and get all defensive . At least that’s the unvaxxed women lately. Not sure why.


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> When I have direct patient care with unvaccinated I am much more on guard and see them as a germ infested dumb ass death cult. And they have really picked up some nasty attitudes lately as well. Before when I asked if they were vaccinated they would just say no. Now they get all paranoid and ask why I need to know like scared to tell me they are not vaccinated and get all defensive . At least that’s the unvaxxed women lately. Not sure why.


Unwaxed women. Of course they would feel sensitive about it.


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

*Trust in Fauci, federal health agencies strong: poll*
A survey released this week by the Annenberg Public Policy Center at the University of Pennsylvania found 76 percent of respondents said they were "somewhat or very confident" in the veracity of information about the coronavirus coming from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and its leaders.

At the same time, 68 percent said they believed Fauci, a member of former President Trump's coronavirus task force and a top adviser to President Biden on the pandemic, has provided trustworthy advice. 

A total of 77 percent also expressed confidence in the information being put forth by the Food and Drug Administration about vaccines and vaccine science. 

The poll, first reported by The New York Times, found the highest level of confidence among respondents in personal primary care doctors, with 83 percent saying they trust them most to help them navigate the pandemic. 








Trust in Fauci, federal health agencies strong: poll


Public trust in Anthony Fauci and the nation’s federal health officials is high more than a year into the coronavirus pandemic, according to a new poll. A survey released this …




thehill.com





Certainly not at Newsmax.


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

*House GOP leaders say vaccine works but shouldn't be mandated *
The GOP Doctors Caucus, along with the conference leaders, avoided directly instructing Americans to get their COVID-19 shots at the press conference, but did encourage hesitant Americans to discuss vaccines with their doctors and then come to a “personal decision.”

“We urge all Americans to talk to their doctors about the risks of COVID, talk to their doctors about the benefits of getting vaccinated and then come to a decision that's right for them about the vaccine,” Rep. Andy Harris (R-Md.) said.

The press conference comes as the delta variant sweeps through unvaccinated communities, filling hospitals in some places. States across the country have seen a rise in cases, hospitalizations and deaths, but those suffering are almost all people who have not been vaccinated.

As those statistics have risen, Republican office holders increasingly have been talking publicly about vaccines this week, as have a number of figures on Fox News. 

Harris, the first of the GOP doctors to speak, emphasized the COVID-19 vaccinations do “protect against symptomatic infection from the delta variant.”

House Minority Whip Steve Scalise (R-La.), who got his first shot of Pfizer days ago amid concerns about the delta strain, said he “would encourage people to get the vaccine,” saying the caucus has “expressed confidence in the safety and effectiveness of the vaccine.”

Another member of the GOP Doctors Caucus, Rep. Greg Murphy (R-N.C.), said all of the physicians present “want people vaccinated,” but as a medicine with potential side effects, the vaccine should not be mandated.

“There's not one physician, there's not one doctor here that doesn't want people vaccinated,” he said.

But he added, “This should not come down from the government saying you have to have something because there can be some side effects.”

Sen. Roger Marshall (R-Kan.), a physician, said the spread of the delta strain presents “a great opportunity” to discuss “the risks and benefits of taking the vaccine.” 

“On the other hand, I think we can all take a deep breath, a sigh of relief that the science shows us there's no reason to panic over the delta variant,” he said, citing the vaccine’s effectiveness and the vaccination rates for adults and seniors.

He also noted that half of unvaccinated people are expected to have natural immunity from contracting the virus, although experts have recommended those who had COVID-19 should still get vaccinated. 








House GOP leaders say vaccine works but shouldn’t be mandated


House GOP leaders on Thursday expressed confidence in the COVID-19 vaccine’s effectiveness against the virus but said it shouldn’t be mandated for Americans as cases surge in pockets of the U…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2021)

printer said:


> Unwaxed women. Of course they would feel sensitive about it.


I would think it was the freshly waxed that would be sensitive.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> When I have direct patient care with unvaccinated I am much more on guard and see them as a germ infested dumb ass death cult. And they have really picked up some nasty attitudes lately as well. Before when I asked if they were vaccinated they would just say no. Now they get all paranoid and ask why I need to know like scared to tell me they are not vaccinated and get all defensive . At least that’s the unvaxxed women lately. Not sure why.


Perhaps is just that people have difficulty admitting they are behaving stupidly. Or maybe they are afraid you'll refuse to treat them. 

Either way, you need to know so you have to ask. If they feel embarrassed telling you the truth, that's their problem. effem.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 22, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4949262


Thanks for posting that, because it's quickly becoming clear that the numbers we're hearing about "97% of hospitalizations being of the unvaccinated" is only true when you fudge the numbers and consider cases earlier in the year, prior to May when few people were even vaccinated yet but we still had high covid cases. The numbers coming out is Israel and some of the US States now clearly shows that vaccinated people are as much at risk of Delta (perhaps more) than those who are unvaccinated.

I do always like to check figures for myself, and had a bit of trouble initially finding the stats that are posted in your graph, but after digging around, I found the database here: https://data.gov.il/dataset/covid-19/resource/9b623a64-f7df-4d0c-9f57-09bd99a88880

It looks like this week may be even worse for the vaxxed in Israel than it was last week. Here's a SS I just pulled from that page:


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Thanks for posting that, because it's quickly becoming clear that the numbers we're hearing about "97% of hospitalizations being of the unvaccinated" is only true when you fudge the numbers and consider cases earlier in the year, prior to May when few people were even vaccinated yet but we still had high covid cases. The numbers coming out is Israel and some of the US States now clearly shows that vaccinated people are as much at risk of Delta (perhaps more) than those who are unvaccinated.
> 
> I do always like to check figures for myself, and had a bit of trouble initially finding the stats that are posted in your graph, but after digging around, I found the database here: https://data.gov.il/dataset/covid-19/resource/9b623a64-f7df-4d0c-9f57-09bd99a88880
> 
> ...


The stage hand speaks gibberish again.


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Thanks for posting that, because it's quickly becoming clear that the numbers we're hearing about "97% of hospitalizations being of the unvaccinated" is only true when you fudge the numbers and consider cases earlier in the year, prior to May when few people were even vaccinated yet but we still had high covid cases. The numbers coming out is Israel and some of the US States now clearly shows that vaccinated people are as much at risk of Delta (perhaps more) than those who are unvaccinated.
> 
> I do always like to check figures for myself, and had a bit of trouble initially finding the stats that are posted in your graph, but after digging around, I found the database here: https://data.gov.il/dataset/covid-19/resource/9b623a64-f7df-4d0c-9f57-09bd99a88880
> 
> ...


So what do these figures tell us? That there were (Just using one row for example) #261 - 554 positives after 20 days, 113 Sum positive without vaccination. Now why would there be a greater number of vaccinated positives than those without vaccination? Because the majority of people in Israel have been vaccinated while the pool of people without vaccination is small? We do not have enough information to asses what this is showing.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 22, 2021)

printer said:


> So what do these figures tell us? That there were (Just using one row for example) #261 - 554 positives after 20 days, 113 Sum positive without vaccination. Now why would there be a greater number of vaccinated positives than those without vaccination? Because the majority of people in Israel have been vaccinated while the pool of people without vaccination is small? We do not have enough information to asses what this is showing.


That is true, but I know that you're a smart guy and can look further into the multitude of data posed on that site, and begin making some real assessments.

Let's go ahead and consider that specific line you are referring to (#261). Line #261 is looking at individuals between 40 and 49. We further know that 80.6% of individuals in that age group in Israel are vaccinated by looking at their posted data. When we further look at the numbers posted, we see that out of a total of 667 cases in that age range for that week, 554 were fully vaxxed, and 113 were not vaxxed, which equates to 83% fully vaxxed and 17% unvaxxed. Weird eh? You would think that if the vaxx is working, the rates of contraction among the vaxxed would be at least lower than the vaxxed population, when compared against unvaxxed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

Two doses of Pfizer, AstraZeneca shots effective against Delta variant: study


Two doses of Pfizer (PFE.N) or AstraZeneca's (AZN.L) COVID-19 vaccine are nearly as effective against the highly transmissible Delta coronavirus variant as they are against the previously dominant Alpha variant, a study published on Wednesday showed.




www.reuters.com





*Two doses of Pfizer, AstraZeneca shots effective against Delta variant: study*

LONDON, July 21 (Reuters) - Two doses of Pfizer (PFE.N) or AstraZeneca's (AZN.L) COVID-19 vaccine are nearly as effective against the highly transmissible Delta coronavirus variant as they are against the previously dominant Alpha variant, a study published on Wednesday showed.

Officials say vaccines are highly effective against the Delta variant, now the dominant variant worldwide, though the study reiterated that one shot of the vaccines is not enough for high protection.

The study, published in the New England Journal of Medicine, confirms headline findings given by Public Health England in May about the efficacy of COVID-19 vaccines made by Pfizer-BioNTech and Oxford-AstraZeneca (AZN.L), based on real-world data.

Wednesday's study found that two doses of Pfizer's shot was 88% effective at preventing symptomatic disease from the Delta variant, compared to 93.7% against the Alpha variant, broadly the same as previously reported.

Two shots of AstraZeneca vaccine were 67% effective against the Delta variant, up from 60% originally reported, and 74.5% effective against the Alpha variant, compared to an original estimate of 66% effectiveness.

"Only modest differences in vaccine effectiveness were noted with the Delta variant as compared with the Alpha variant after the receipt of two vaccine doses," Public Health England researchers wrote in the study.

Data from Israel has estimated lower effectiveness of Pfizer's shot against symptomatic disease, although protection against severe disease remains high.

PHE had previously said that a first dose of either vaccine was around 33% effective against symptomatic disease from the Delta variant.

The full study published on Wednesday found that one dose of Pfizer's shot was 36% effective, and one dose of AstraZeneca's vaccine was around 30% effective.

"Our finding of reduced effectiveness after the first dose would support efforts to maximise vaccine uptake with two doses among vulnerable groups in the context of circulation of the Delta variant," the authors of the study said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

*Why Some Republicans Changed Their Tune On Vaccines*





In the last few days, we have seen conservatives coming out to finally state the obvious: vaccines are saving lives. But why? Chris Hayes gives his theory.


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That is true, but I know that you're a smart guy and can look further into the multitude of data posed on that site, and begin making some real assessments.
> 
> Let's go ahead and consider that specific line you are referring to (#261). Line #261 is looking at individuals between 40 and 49. We further know that 80.6% of individuals in that age group in Israel are vaccinated by looking at their posted data. When we further look at the numbers posted, we see that out of a total of 667 cases in that age range for that week, 554 were fully vaxxed, and 113 were not vaxxed, which equates to 83% fully vaxxed and 17% unvaxxed. Weird eh? You would think that if the vaxx is working, the rates of contraction among the vaxxed would be at least lower than the vaxxed population, when compared against unvaxxed.


So how many of the vaxed had to go to hospital and how many of the unvaxed? Still do not know enough. And I only have a minimal amount of time to check things out. And not much desire to waste the hours that way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

*Prominent Republicans Speak Up About Vaccines As Delta Infections Soar*





America's latest surge of covid-19 infections is so concerning that even vaccine holdouts like Republican Congressman Steve Scalise are getting their jabs.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Two doses of Pfizer, AstraZeneca shots effective against Delta variant: study
> 
> 
> Two doses of Pfizer (PFE.N) or AstraZeneca's (AZN.L) COVID-19 vaccine are nearly as effective against the highly transmissible Delta coronavirus variant as they are against the previously dominant Alpha variant, a study published on Wednesday showed.
> ...


Did you read the study they are referencing in that article, or just read the article? I always like to read the original sources myself, and found it odd that they didn't link back to the source material. It made it a bit more difficult for me to find, but I did take a look and noticed a couple of items of note to the study. I found it odd that the study was restricted to calendar weeks 13 thru 20 only, which is sometime between March and May. I also find it odd that they specifically excluded people who were vaxxed and tested positive but were asymptomatic from the study, which was around one third of the vaxxed group. Also it's good to note that the study included Pfizer and AstraZenica only, no Moderna or J&J. I wonder what the numbers from week 21 to 29 given the same study might uncover?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 22, 2021)

printer said:


> So how many of the vaxed had to go to hospital and how many of the unvaxed? Still do not know enough. And I only have a minimal amount of time to check things out. And not much desire to waste the hours that way.


They have those numbers posted too, I believe. Maybe if I have some down time and get bored tomorrow, I will go looking for those.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> They have those numbers posted too, I believe. Maybe if I have some down time and get bored tomorrow, I will go looking for those.


this is a great example of how an ignorant person deals with a stuation they could have understood if they were better educated.

home schooling creates morons. They weren't born stupid, their parents made them.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> They have those numbers posted too, I believe. Maybe if I have some down time and get bored tomorrow, I will go looking for those.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Perhaps is just that people have difficulty admitting they are behaving stupidly. Or maybe they are afraid you'll refuse to treat them.
> 
> Either way, you need to know so you have to ask. If they feel embarrassed telling you the truth, that's their problem. effem.


Right. I am just doing my job for fucks sake. Nothing worse than having to provide care to an ungrateful pompous death cult member. Anyway I hope your doing well and sorry to hear about the fires burning in Or. really terrible situation. I remember how horrible the smoke smelled when I lived there. Take care and have a nice weekend!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4949262


LOL

you cant tell the difference between a right wing disinformation group and a legitimate health organization but you wont let that stop you from making an ass out of yourself 

Never change, dumb girl


----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> this is a great example of how an ignorant person deals with a stuation they could have understood if they were better educated.
> 
> home schooling creates morons. They weren't born stupid, their parents made them.


I have to disagree. Home school does produce kids with some social difficulties, but your genetics have more to do with your intelligence. Most of what you are is decided when the sperm meets the egg. And most learning at schools happen outside the classroom, which is why home schooling can be so restrictive to social development.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> I have to disagree. Home school does produce kids with some social difficulties, but your genetics have more to do with your intelligence. Most of what you are is decided when the sperm meets the egg. And most learning at schools happen outside the classroom, which is why home schooling can be so restrictive to social development.


There is more correlation between unrelated children raised together than there is between fraternal twins raised apart with regard to intelligence actually 

Its more nurture than nature


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 23, 2021)

I particularly like guy who had Covid & was admitted to a hospital and was asked if he knew then, before he caught it, would he get the vaccine & he said no, I wouldn't. (Toss that Republican asshole out onto the street & tell him to fucking die somewhere else, your taking up valuable resources here you dumb fuck, you deserve to die  )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I particularly like guy who had Covid & was admitted to a hospital and was asked if he knew then, before he caught it, would he get the vaccine & he said no, I wouldn't. (Toss that Republican asshole out onto the street & tell him to fucking die somewhere else, your taking up valuable resources here you dumb fuck, you deserve to die  )


Like covid, the republicans are getting their noses rubbed in 1/6 daily, as reality bitch slaps them silly. Once you get the big lie rolling, it's like a big rock rolling down hill, or more like a snowball, the republicans can't get in front of it because it will crush them. The same law of inertia applies to vaccine disinformation, most people tend to believe the first thing they hear, especially when it's reinforced and discount subsequent counter information. This is just a couple of many ways the republicans are fucking not just themselves, but everybody else too. With delta covid it will be a bit different this time around, their base is gonna get very badly fucked over very soon, they are roadkill waiting to happen and their leaders who've been bullshitting them about covid know it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL
> 
> you cant tell the difference between a right wing disinformation group and a legitimate health organization but you wont let that stop you from making an ass out of yourself
> 
> Never change, dumb girl


That is the only response you can come up with to the data that I posted? What an intellectual.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 23, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That is the only response you can come up with to the data that I posted? What an intellectual.



You're right, he has at least 30 IQ points on you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That is the only response you can come up with to the data that I posted? What an intellectual.


Youve posted "data" already that turned out to be right wing disinformation. No one gives a shit what a dupe like you has to say after that

Go post it to grasscity


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2021)

rollitup said:


> You're right, he has at least 30 IQ points on you.


Ok


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Youve posted "data" already that turned out to be right wing disinformation. No one gives a shit what a dupe like you has to say after that
> 
> Go post it to grasscity


You honestly can’t refute the data before you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You honestly can’t refute the data before you.


Yeah, your pleading about the right wing disinformation you were stupid enough to post sounded the same

Meanwhile every hospital in America is saying 95%+ of covid cases they get are unvaccinated 

Who to believe, tough one


----------



## waktoo (Jul 23, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You honestly can’t refute the data before you.


Can you offer a direct link to the website listed in the copy/paste that you provided that contains a graph that matches the one in the copy/paste that you provided?

I visited that website and couldn't find one...


----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2021)

waktoo said:


> Can you offer a direct link to the website listed in the copy/paste that you provided that contains a graph that matches the one in the copy/paste that you provided?
> 
> I visited that website and couldn't find one...


Hes too dumb to even know what hes posting, who gives a shit


----------



## waktoo (Jul 23, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Hes too dumb to even know what hes posting, who gives a shit


Well, either that or he's here to purposefully spread disinformation.

These days, I find it entertaining trying to determine which option is more viable.

Dumbazz seems to like his posts...


----------



## mooray (Jul 23, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That is the only response you can come up with to the data that I posted? What an intellectual.


What data, and what is the message you're trying to convey with whatever it is that you posted?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2021)

waktoo said:


> Well, either that or he's here to purposefully spread disinformation.
> 
> These days, I find it entertaining trying to determine which option is more viable.
> 
> Dumbazz seems to like his posts...


Hes not trying to spread disinformation hes just dumb as shit


----------



## waktoo (Jul 23, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Hes not trying to spread disinformation hes just dumb as shit


How do you tell the difference?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

waktoo said:


> How do you tell the difference?


You do have a point, but long experience has given Buck a keen nose for bullshit and trolls, almost all trolls are idiots though, most are just antisocial assholes.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like covid, the republicans are getting their noses rubbed in 1/6 daily, as reality bitch slaps them silly. Once you get the big lie rolling, it's like a big rock rolling down hill, or more like a snowball, the republicans can't get in front of it because it will crush them. The same law of inertia applies to vaccine disinformation, most people tend to believe the first thing they hear, especially when it's reinforced and discount subsequent counter information. This is just a couple of many ways the republicans are fucking not just themselves, but everybody else too. With delta covid it will be a bit different this time around, their base is gonna get very badly fucked over very soon, they are roadkill waiting to happen and their leaders who've been bullshitting them about covid know it.


Yea, the Republican Mayors/Representatives/Senators fucked up big time.
The whole country now knows what fuck-ups the GOP consists of.
They'll be decimated next election cycle, & one of the reasons is that they are probably going to lose 1/3 of their base due to Covid & Delta 
See, in the darkest of times, at certain moments a bright spot & ray of hope will emerge (poetic, aren't I  )
That's the way I look at life & it is a healthy/good attitude I believe. (It works for me  )
So, in this case, I think the Covid/Delta Pandemic does have a very small bright spot to dull the anguish of seeing so much death, at least for me.
That bright spot for me is watching the GOP self-destruct (very nice ) & a very large segment of the people that voted for them are now worm food.
Very cool, indeed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, the Republican Mayors/Representatives/Senators fucked up big time.
> The whole country now knows what fuck-ups the GOP consists of.
> They'll be decimated next election cycle, & one of the reasons is that they are probably going to lose 1/3 of their base due to Covid & Delta
> See, in the darkest of times, at certain moments a bright spot & ray of hope will emerge (poetic, aren't I  )
> ...


Delta and then the Devil will get em, this is about to become a republican pandemic among the half of their base who are unvaxxed. Delta covid is among the most infectious respiratory diseases known and will go through them like shit through a goose. Many are gonna go for the ride and as you know, it's not a nice one, provided you survive, shit like that causes an attitude adjustment in many. Perhaps some at least will have an epiphany and realize these assholes tried to murder them with bullshit and at least stay home next election.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2021)

waktoo said:


> Can you offer a direct link to the website listed in the copy/paste that you provided that contains a graph that matches the one in the copy/paste that you provided?
> 
> I visited that website and couldn't find one...


Are you sure you searched for it? Or only glanced at the website?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2021)

waktoo said:


> How do you tell the difference?


Gaydar


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Many are gonna go for the ride and as you know, it's not a nice one, provided you survive


I've been out of the hospital for around 2 months now & still don't feel right.
I went to a pulmonary doctor yesterday and he tested me for lung capacity & oxegen levels.
I should be ideally 100 & I'm 80 for the oxegen & my lung capacity is 40, where it should be at least 80.
I lost 50% of my capacity & with medication he said it will improve, but not much
Fucking excellent, right?
This shit is no fucking joke
Get vaccinated & wear a mask, you do not want to catch this shit
It will be life changing possibly, if you survive.


----------



## waktoo (Jul 23, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Are you sure you searched for it? Or only glanced at the website?


Nice attempt at distraction. I'll try again...

_Can you offer a direct link to the website listed in the copy/paste that you provided that contains a graph that matches the one in the copy/paste that you provided?_


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 23, 2021)

waktoo said:


> Nice attempt at distraction. I'll try again...
> 
> _Can you offer a direct link to the website listed in the copy/paste that you provided that contains a graph that matches the one in the copy/paste that you provided?_



He just grinned and shook my hand ... no was all he said.


----------



## waktoo (Jul 23, 2021)

rollitup said:


> He just grinned and shook my hand ... no was all he said.


Right on rolli'!

Takin' out the trash...


----------



## waktoo (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

waktoo said:


> Right on rolli'!
> 
> Takin' out the trash...


----------



## LEDsnake (Jul 23, 2021)

The attitude of the vaxxed is disgusting. You are all talking like you are some sort of god it's making me laugh. Wait until the flu season arrives, your specific antibodies is all you will have left of your worthless immune system. Take your vax, then quietly go sit in a corner. We don't need you to go around trying to convince everyone why the vax is so great. If it's so great, take it and be protected or wtv you think it is doing for you.


----------



## mooray (Jul 23, 2021)

Cool story bro.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

LEDsnake said:


> The attitude of the vaxxed is disgusting. You are all talking like you are some sort of god it's making me laugh. Wait until the flu season arrives, your specific antibodies is all you will have left of your worthless immune system.


Hello road kill, no vaccine with delta on the loose ain't too smart, even if you've had covid before. It's now a largely republican pandemic and the hospitals are full of the ignorant and foolish, many of them younger. With half of republicans unvaccinated and delta covid being one of the most contagious respiratory diseases known, the unvaxxed are dead meat. The reason the GOP leadership and some rightwing media are panicking and trying to hit the reset button is that they know how bad it's gonna get and how hard it's gonna hammer their base.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Why people who are fully vaccinated are getting breakthrough COVID infections


Even people who are fully vaccinated can spread the virus, health experts warn.




www.cbsnews.com





*Why people who are fully vaccinated are getting breakthrough COVID infections*

Even though COVID-19 vaccines are more than 90% effective at preventing serious illness, millions of vaccinated people will likely have a breakthrough infection, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Most of the cases so far have been mild, with few or no symptoms. Out of more than 160 million fully vaccinated people in the U.S., the CDC says 5,500 — mostly the elderly and people with underlying health conditions — have been hospitalized or died.

Dr. Paul Duprex, a vaccine researcher at the University of Pittsburgh, says it's crucial people get vaccinated against the coronavirus so there's less virus to mutate and spread.

"The significance of breakthrough infections is people who are vaccinated can pass it on," Duprex said. "What we should think about is not being that human petri dish, not allowing yourself to be the person that allows the virus to replicate out of control and change to the next virus of concern."

Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation's top infectious disease expert, explained that breakthrough cases do not mean the vaccines are failing.

"It isn't that it doesn't protect against infection. It does have a high degree of protection against infection, but not nearly as high as the very high protection against severe disease," Fauci told "CBS Evening News" anchor and managing editor Norah O'Donnell. "Just because you're seeing breakthrough infections, that doesn't mean that it lessens the ability of that vaccine to protect you from severe disease."

Music lovers recently returned to Scranton, Pennsylvania's Peach Festival after it was canceled last year because of COVID-19. Geoff Friedman and Julie Greenhouse were among the fans crowded into an outdoor amphitheater for four days of high-octane music.

"It was a hippie fest where people were close and hugging and high-fiving," Friedman said.

There wasn't a mask insight in the crowd of 16,000. "It didn't really occur to us that, we were putting ourselves at risk. We were outside. We were all vaccinated," Greenhouse said.

But vaccinations were not required. Forty-eight hours after the last curtain call, Greenhouse — who is fully vaccinated — developed symptoms and tested positive for COVID-19.

"I think if I had thought it through that I could have gotten COVID from someone unvaccinated, I would have been smarter," she said.

The next day, Friedman also tested positive, followed by 13 of their festival friends also having breakthrough infections. "We were lucky that the vaccine protected us and gave us only mild symptoms," Greenhouse said.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2021)

LEDsnake said:


> The attitude of the vaxxed is disgusting. You are all talking like you are some sort of god it's making me laugh. Wait until the flu season arrives, your specific antibodies is all you will have left of your worthless immune system. Take your vax, then quietly go sit in a corner. We don't need you to go around trying to convince everyone why the vax is so great. If it's so great, take it and be protected or wtv you think it is doing for you.


Fuck your hurt feelings


----------



## LEDsnake (Jul 23, 2021)

My point exactly. Bunch of inbred children saying Republican this, republican that. That's all that comes out of your small minds. Enjoy spitting your hate here because in reality you probably walk around like an anti social loser in the corner, otherwise someone would smack you straight the f up if you talked like that in person.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2021)

LEDsnake said:


> The attitude of the vaxxed is disgusting. You are all talking like you are some sort of god it's making me laugh. Wait until the flu season arrives, your specific antibodies is all you will have left of your worthless immune system. Take your vax, then quietly go sit in a corner. We don't need you to go around trying to convince everyone why the vax is so great. If it's so great, take it and be protected or wtv you think it is doing for you.


I hope all you morons never take the vaccine, enjoy your covid.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2021)

LEDsnake said:


> you probably walk around like an anti social loser in the corner


is english your first language?


----------



## CatHedral (Jul 23, 2021)

LEDsnake said:


> The attitude of the vaxxed is disgusting.


How and to whom? What exactly is disgusting about "Oh thank goodness we're a lot safer now!"? To what specific attitude do you object?



> You are all talking like you are some sort of god it's making me laugh.


Ahh, you're probably a dominionist.


> Wait until the flu season arrives, your specific antibodies is all you will have left of your worthless immune system.


Links to a derivation of immune worthlessness? Otherwise moo splat.


> Take your vax, then quietly go sit in a corner. We don't need you to go around trying to convince everyone why the vax is so great. If it's so great, take it and be protected or wtv you think it is doing for you.


 All in all, a new and faintly refreshing take on the age-old theme of the cliche partisan hatred you are promoting. Railing against every single progressive socio-economic advance the world has made in the l;ast 250 years.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2021)

Another sock for the thread - welcome LEDshlong . 

Denies vaxxers …. Welcomes UV up ass and bleach injections…. Figures.


----------



## mooray (Jul 23, 2021)

LEDsnake said:


> My point exactly. Bunch of inbred children saying Republican this, republican that. That's all that comes out of your small minds. Enjoy spitting your hate here because in reality you probably walk around like an anti social loser in the corner, *otherwise someone would smack you straight the f up if you talked like that in perso*n.


So here's the awesome part about what you've just said, which is the same thing I've read a million times online from rednecks over the last couple of decades. And first just to state the obvious, which is....you know, the obvious part about smacking someone being criminal assault and someone's words being perfectly legal and supported by the United States Constitution. So here's the thing....*you're so emotionally weak and fragile that you give other people the power to turn you into a criminal and betray the constitution and all they have do is say something offensive. *

It's just so weird that you guys haven't put those two lego blocks together yet. And I'm not even talking about something slightly more complicated like the cool themed space legos, I'm just talking about the shitty simple blocks.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 23, 2021)

LEDsnake said:


> My point exactly. Bunch of inbred children saying Republican this, republican that. That's all that comes out of your small minds. Enjoy spitting your hate here because in reality you probably walk around like an anti social loser in the corner, otherwise someone would smack you straight the f up if you talked like that in person.


I looked between your two posts there is literally no posts with the word 'Republican'.

Why are you triggered to mention a political party when nobody else did?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

Here is what the vaccination situation looks like in Canada, we are leveling off on first doses, but should hit over 80% of eligible people soon and I expect we could get as high as almost 90%, if delta covid ravages the unvaccinated enough. It's so infectious that I expect the unvaccinated will have natural herd immunity by winter, since almost all of them will have been infected at the rate delta is spreading. So, you can become immune the easy way or the hard way, though the hard way might be a one way trip. If you are vaccinated, getting covid will mean a boost in immunity for most people and at worse a case of the "Wu Flu", if you are not vaccinated it will be a different story.



Here's how things stack up, note the Yukon has the highest vaccination rate and the highest case count, it also has a lot of vulnerable native people though. We were behind on vaccines because of supply issues and got hammered with the alpha variant before we got vaxxed up, supplies are plentiful and we are into the vaccine resistant or reluctant and are now at around 80% for first doses. The difference in vaccination percentages between Canada and the USA is almost all due to politics, we have just as many wingnuts living here, but most haven't lost their minds completely.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Coronavirus in the U.S.: How do Canada's provinces rank against American states? | CTV News


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 23, 2021)

LEDsnake said:


> The attitude of the vaxxed is disgusting. You are all talking like you are some sort of god it's making me laugh. Wait until the flu season arrives, your specific antibodies is all you will have left of your worthless immune system. Take your vax, then quietly go sit in a corner. We don't need you to go around trying to convince everyone why the vax is so great. If it's so great, take it and be protected or wtv you think it is doing for you.


You just don't get it! First, it's not about you. 

Getting the shot is your civic duty to your society. Don't get it, and you are contributing to your society's downfall. 

The people around you in Ontario will be safer, so it's the considerate thing to do. While you laugh about it, we are thinking that you are an inconsiderate prick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2021)

LEDsnake said:


> My point exactly. Bunch of inbred children saying Republican this, republican that. That's all that comes out of your small minds. Enjoy spitting your hate here because in reality you probably walk around like an anti social loser in the corner, otherwise someone would smack you straight the f up if you talked like that in person.


fuck your tender feelings you crying vagina.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> So here's the awesome part about what you've just said, which is the same thing I've read a million times online from rednecks over the last couple of decades. And first just to state the obvious, which is....you know, the obvious part about smacking someone being criminal assault and someone's words being perfectly legal and supported by the United States Constitution. So here's the thing....*you're so emotionally weak and fragile that you give other people the power to turn you into a criminal and betray the constitution and all they have do is say something offensive. *
> 
> It's just so weird that you guys haven't put those two lego blocks together yet. And I'm not even talking about something slightly more complicated like the cool themed space legos, I'm just talking about the shitty simple blocks.


More often than not, all they have to do is blow the dog whistle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

rollitup said:


> You just don't get it! First, it's not about you.
> 
> Getting the shot is your civic duty to your society. Don't get it, and you are contributing to your society's downfall.
> 
> The people around you in Ontario will be safer, so it's the considerate thing to do. While you laugh about it, we are thinking that you are an inconsiderate prick.


Almost 80% of people in Ontario have had a first shot and almost 57% their second round, it's leveling off for first doses, as we get to the meatheads like this moron. Cases in Ontario are well behind all American states and 6th highest in Canada, so this idiot does not have much company up here.

Politics is the only difference now, we were short of supply for a spell and alpha hammered us, here's how things stand in North America.









COVID-19 in the U.S.: How do Canada's provinces rank against American states?


Looking at confirmed coronavirus cases per million people, how do the U.S. states compare to Canada's provinces and territories?




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2021)

I have been seeing some Covid patient Lung images at work . This is what a normal Lungs looks like and what a Covid Lungs look like.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have been seeing some Covid patient Lung images at work . This is what a normal Lungs looks like and what a Covid Lungs look like.
> 
> View attachment 4949926


*Nurse reveals how she pranks Covid deniers who call her a crisis actor*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

*News Anchor Warns The Most Dangerous Thing You Put In Your Body Is Vaccine Propaganda*





Despite being a scientific breakthrough, the coronavirus vaccine remains a point of great controversy in the United States. Cases of the virus are rising in every single state, and misinformation from conservative media and politicians continues to discourage people from getting vaccinated. MSNBC’s Ari Melber is joined by Mother Jones’ David Corn and The Nation’s Joan Walsh to discuss the situation.


----------



## mooray (Jul 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Nurse reveals how she pranks Covid deniers who call her a crisis actor*


That was a really good bit and that's it in a nutshell. Unless it starts killing more of the population, maybe 5%, 10%, 25%, they're just not going to allow their hate for liberals and the things liberals support, to outweigh the concern for their own safety and the safety of their friends/family.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> I have to disagree. Home school does produce kids with some social difficulties, but your genetics have more to do with your intelligence. Most of what you are is decided when the sperm meets the egg. And most learning at schools happen outside the classroom, which is why home schooling can be so restrictive to social development.


Having high intelligence is not predictive of success in this society. Education, is.

Also, the kid's chances are determined by what happens during childhood development. A smart kid who has abusive parents or encounters trauma like sexual abuse is handicapped compared to average kids who grow up in a stable family. An absent father, alcoholism, or lack of a successful role model are all better predictors of a kid having difficulty succeeding than intelligence. 

We tend to dismiss being average but a person with average intelligence is capable of tremendous things -- IF -- they get a good education. That said, a stable and sane family situation is very important too. So, yeah, home schooling for kids who are raised by great parents will probably turn out ok. 

A few kids will not be harmed by homeschooling but as I said, those kids already were set up for success by having a stable family. Teaching IS a profession and time spent at college learning how to teach isn't something I think I could duplicate with "my own research". I want my kids taught by professionals, not an amateur.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

Pfizer to Supply U.S. With Millions of Shots for Young Kids


Pfizer Inc. and BioNTech SE will supply the U.S. with another 200 million doses of their Covid-19 shot, setting up a stream of vaccine deliveries through next April in a push to protect kids and potentially provide boosters.




www.bloomberg.com





*Pfizer to Supply U.S. With Millions of Shots for Young Kids*

U.S. retains option for updated vaccine tailored to variants
Doses could be used for rollout of boosters or shots for kids
Pfizer Inc. and BioNTech SE will supply the U.S. with another 200 million doses of their Covid-19 shot, setting up a stream of vaccine deliveries through next April in a push to protect kids and potentially provide boosters.

The White House is setting its sights on immunizing children under the age of 12, who aren’t yet eligible, and potentially deploying booster doses if new data shows their necessity.

Of the new doses, 65 million will be tailored for the pediatric population, should the vaccine be cleared for kids younger than 12, according to a Biden administration official familiar with the contract who spoke under the condition of anonymity as the terms aren’t public. Some of those shots would be immediately available upon authorization.

The U.S. also has the option to acquire an updated version of the vaccine to tackle potential variants if it’s available and authorized, Pfizer and BioNTech said Friday in a statement announcing the supply agreement.

White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki said Friday that the administration is preparing for shots for kids under 12 and possible booster shots. Pfizer declined to comment on contract details regarding the pediatric vaccines. 

Pfizer shares gained 0.5% at 2:36 p.m. Friday in New York, while BioNTech’s American depository receipts rose 1.1%.

The new U.S. deal coincides with a back-to-school push to get children immunized. The Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine was cleared for those 12 and older in May, and studies in younger children are underway. The companies could learn by the fall whether the vaccine provides immunity in those as young as 6 months old.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

GOP sees widening rift over promoting Covid shots


While top Republicans pleaded with people to get vaccinated, others downplayed the threat of a Covid-19 resurgence.




www.politico.com





*GOP sees widening rift over promoting Covid shots*
While top Republicans pleaded with people to get vaccinated, others downplayed the threat of a Covid-19 resurgence.

The Republican Party is being torn apart by the debate over whether to more aggressively promote Covid-19 vaccines, pitting those alarmed by the virus’ resurgence against a faction that has spent weeks sowing fear about the immunization push.

The deepening divide became apparent this week on Capitol Hill and across the party, with a contingent of prominent conservatives vocally advocating for the shots — even as others emphasized the need for the GOP to stick to principles of “individual liberty” and stay out of Americans’ medical decisions.

While top Republicans like Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell and Alabama Gov. Kay Ivey pleaded with people to get vaccinated, others downplayed the threat of a Covid-19 resurgence — wary of angering a GOP base that views the sputtering vaccination effort as a political blow to President Joe Biden.

A news conference with Republican doctors in Congress, ostensibly to discuss the Delta variant, instead turned into a forum for the lawmakers to repeat unverified claims that the virus escaped from a lab in China, and to bash Democrats for not thoroughly investigating Covid’s origins.

“That is their choice,” Rep. Greg Murphy (R-N.C.) said when pressed about whether Republicans should urge people to get vaccinated. “It is our patriotic duty to care for other people, but it is also our patriotic duty to understand that we have individual rights in this country.”

That wariness among much of the Republican Party, borne out in 11 interviews with GOP policymakers, could further complicate the pandemic response as the Delta variant drives up case counts and hospitalizations while fewer Americans line up for shots. The deteriorating situation is likely to weigh heaviest on GOP voters: eight of the 10 states where Covid-19 hospitalizations were rising fastest are led by Republican governors.

After getting his first Covid-19 shot this week, House Republican Whip Steve Scalise (R-La.) repeatedly encouraged others to do the same. But given an opportunity Thursday to refute the vaccine safety fears fanned by prominent conservative skeptics, the chamber’s No. 2 GOP lawmaker demurred.

“I haven’t heard any conservatives raising doubts,” he said, a day after Charlie Kirk, co-founder of the conservative student group Turning Point USA, raised concerns about the vaccines’ safety on Fox News.

The posture has exasperated Biden administration officials and public health experts and hamstrung a vaccination effort that has so far reached 68 percent of American adults — below the target the White House had hoped to hit nearly three weeks ago.

Daily vaccination rates have dropped steadily, with the U.S. averaging fewer than a half-million shots a day since July Fourth. And after Republicans seized on President Joe Biden’s vow to go “door to door” to encourage vaccinations to falsely suggest the government would track those who refuse to get the shot, administration officials say they’re struggling to bridge an ever-widening partisan divide.

“This has profound consequences,” a senior administration official said of the hostility within parts of the GOP. “You’re putting people in harm’s way, and this is damn serious. This is as serious as we’ve been at.”

The faltering vaccine campaign — combined with a rapid comeback of the virus that’s almost exclusively hit unvaccinated Americans — have convinced some notable Republicans to ratchet up their pro-vaccine rhetoric.

McConnell has on multiple occasions promoted the shots, at one point decrying “all of these other voices that are giving demonstrably bad advice.” On Friday, Ivey said “it’s time to start blaming the unvaccinated folks” after her state suffered a steep acceleration in Covid-19 cases.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

*Dr. Jha: If You’re Vaccinated, You Should Not Be ‘Excessively Worried’*





What is a breakthrough infection like for vaccinated folks? Should vaccinated people mask up? Should we be worried about our unvaccinated children? Dr. Ashish Jha answers the most burning Covid questions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417212977351102478


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Nurse reveals how she pranks Covid deniers who call her a crisis actor*


I hope she makes a killing. Lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 24, 2021)

now you got 100 problems and death is one. 









California man who said he had ’99 problems but a vax ain’t one’ dies from COVID-19


Tributes are pouring in on social media for Stephen Harmon, a 34-year-old congregant of Hillsong Church who died of COVID-19 […] The post California man who said he had ’99 problems but a vax ain’t one’ dies from COVID-19 appeared first on TheGrio.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## xtsho (Jul 24, 2021)

“I’m admitting young healthy people to the hospital with very serious COVID infections,” wrote Cobia, a hospitalist at Grandview Medical Center in Birmingham"

“One of the last things they do before they’re intubated is beg me for the vaccine. I hold their hand and tell them that I’m sorry, but it’s too late.” 









‘I’m sorry, but it’s too late,' doctor tells unvaccinated, dying COVID patients


“Even though I may walk into the room thinking, ‘Okay, this is your fault, you did this to yourself,’ when I leave the room, I just see a person that's really suffering and that is so regretful.”




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> How and to whom? What exactly is disgusting about "Oh thank goodness we're a lot safer now!"? To what specific attitude do you object?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like a pissed off Russian who just found out Putin took his shot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2021)

My buddy's girlfriend's mother died of Covid-19 last night. And I misspoke the other day when I said her sister had it. It's her brother, and he is in a bad way too. They are near New Orleans, so not local cases.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> My buddy's girlfriend's mother died of Covid-19 last night. And I misspoke the other day when I said her sister had it. It's her brother, and he is in a bad way too. They are near New Orleans, so not local cases.


I'm sorry for your loss, the situation is becoming increasingly absurd and tragic, as the evidence and danger mounts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 24, 2021)

printer said:


> So how many of the vaxed had to go to hospital and how many of the unvaxed? Still do not know enough. And I only have a minimal amount of time to check things out. And not much desire to waste the hours that way.


Here you go buddy, I pulled the info for you from the Israel database. Here are those numbers you are wondering about for that same week in question which I previously posted numbers for..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here you go buddy, I pulled the info for you from the Israel database. Here are those numbers you are wondering about for that same week in question which I previously posted numbers for..
> 
> View attachment 4950700









I don't see any 'cause of death' category. I still call bullshit on the death cult trolls.


----------



## printer (Jul 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here you go buddy, I pulled the info for you from the Israel database. Here are those numbers you are wondering about for that same week in question which I previously posted numbers for..
> 
> View attachment 4950700


I am a little slow this morning. What do the event numbers signify? Why is there none for the fist _id (assuming that is the patient identification number)? No information on preexisting conditions?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

More chickens coming home to roost, it's mostly sickening, maiming and killing his supporters now and Armageddon is coming for them real fast, as the delta variant spreads exponentially with no masks or safety measures. Unfortunately these psychos know that if the try to get in front of the giant snowball of bullshit they will get run over. Like the big lie, the antivaxx lie has inertia and once moving cannot be easily stopped. Trump is largely silent on vaccines, because he knows it will divide his base, they are split on the issue of personal survival at least.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Florida urged to ramp up vaccination effort amid ‘alarming’ Covid rise


State accounts for almost a quarter of new US infections as frustration grows at what experts say is governor’s mixed messaging




www.theguardian.com





Florida

*Florida urged to ramp up vaccination effort amid ‘alarming’ Covid rise*

*In recent days Ron DeSantis has stepped up his personal animosity towards Dr Anthony Fauci, the government’s leading infectious diseases expert. Photograph: Paul Hennessy/Sopa Images/Rex/Shutterstock
State accounts for almost a quarter of new US infections as frustration grows at what experts say is governor’s mixed messaging*

The week began with Florida’s high-flying governor, Ron DeSantis, in Texas, bashing Joe Biden over immigration at the southern border. But with the highly contagious Delta variant pushing new cases of Covid-19 in his home state to their highest level since January, DeSantis’s road trip was looking increasingly deaf in tone and timing.

By week’s end, Florida was accounting for almost a quarter of new infections nationally, with the US surgeon general, Vivek Murthy, warning of an “alarming” rise in deaths and hospitalizations.

“The challenge in Florida, and in far too many states, is [that] we still don’t have vaccination rates high enough, and in some pockets we have actually vaccination rates quite low,” Murthy said in an interview with McClatchy newspapers.

“The consequence is that Covid is now spreading very quickly in those populations.”

Meanwhile, DeSantis, who recently launched a line of campaign merchandise mocking masks and medical experts, was back home extolling the virtues of vaccinations.

“These vaccines are saving lives,” he said at a news conference at which he noted that more than 95% of new infections in Florida were of those who had not received a shot. The state ranks 25th in the US, with 48.1% of those eligible fully vaccinated, 0.7% below the national average.

Edwin Michael, professor of epidemiology at the University of South Florida, said: “The upsurge in cases and hospitalizations are due to fewer vaccinations, relaxation of social distancing measures, greater population mobility, plus the spread of more contagious variants.

“Until vaccination rates are ramped up to achieve herd immunity over this fall, people will still need to follow social distancing measures, such as wearing face coverings at the very least, to protect themselves and to reduce infection spread.”

Michael said Florida’s current vaccination rate must double to prevent the resurgent virus getting out of control.

Florida’s nation-leading surge, which according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has seen the seven-day average of cases more than quadruple from 1,839 on 1 July to 8,911 three weeks later, is filling up hospitals around the state.

Hospital systems in Miami, Jacksonville, Tampa Bay and central Florida are reporting a record rise in admissions, and are limiting visitors and warning of looming staff shortages.

“We encourage everyone who’s eligible to get vaccinated as soon as possible. We want to avoid a repeat of last year and overwhelming our hospitals,” Carlos Migoya, chief executive of Miami’s Jackson Health, said.

DeSantis has promised action: but only to convene a special session of the Florida legislature to block any move by the Biden administration to implement a mask mandate in the state’s public schools.

“If I were a parent in Florida, that would be greatly concerning to me,” the White House press secretary, Jen Psaki, told reporters after DeSantis announced the proposal.

“Kids under 12 are not vaccinated, they’re not eligible yet. That puts kids at risk. It’s not aligned to public health standards.”

Physicians have welcomed DeSantis’s calls for more residents to get vaccinated, but their frustration has grown at what they see as mixed messaging, including his attacks on federal health officials – “quote-unquote experts”, in the governor’s words – who have criticized those skeptical of the vaccines.

Already this year DeSantis has issued a blanket pardon to anyone convicted of breaching local authority Covid mandates, and promised to use power handed to him by Florida’s Republican-dominated legislature to invalidate local emergency measures.
...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 25, 2021)

printer said:


> What do the event numbers signify? Why is there none for the fist _id (assuming that is the patient identification number)? No information on preexisting conditions?


Why would you read the ramblings of the local idiot?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4950474


good question. who approved the change in narrative this past Monday, July 19th? all of a sudden there it was..vaccine good.

maybe when McCarthy went to Bedminster to meet with him the previous week, he realized how much mush Trumps brain became?


----------



## printer (Jul 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Why would you read the ramblings of the local idiot?


It is the Canadian in me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

Coronavirus (COVID-19) Vaccinations - Statistics and Research - Our World in Data


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

American Airlines passenger who refused to wear a mask screamed for 10 minutes during her arrest, report says


A New Orleans-Dallas flight was delayed for up to an hour at Louis Armstrong International Airport while a maskless woman was arrested, reports say.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Sativied (Jul 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Coronavirus (COVID-19) Vaccinations - Statistics and Research - Our World in Data
> View attachment 4951013


Poland is an odd duck in that list. Their vaccination rate per day is/was high, and those who got the first are just as eager to gte the second shot, but still way too many people who don’t want it at all. The far right government expects to reach up to 89%, but to do that they needs to push the vaccine on their own. 

We’re at 71% partly and 48% fully vaccinated in NL. Should be around 85% partly and 70% fully in 5 weeks, which is around the time the second wave started last year. Over 10% of the population was tested positive over the past 17 months, with the actual number of infections estimated to be much higher. Still ways this could go very wrong but I’m hopeful we won’t need any measures anymore.


A few major bumps in hospitalizations as expected after most restrictions ended but considering most measures including masks are still off the table, and over 90% is now delta, things are looking ‘ok‘ for now. Deaths around 3-4 a day. It feels like we’re back at the start of the pandemic, but with better odds this round.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Poland is an odd duck in that list. Their vaccination rate per day is/was high, and those who got the first are just as eager to gte the second shot, but still way too many people who don’t want it at all. The far right government expects to reach up to 89%, but to do that they needs to push the vaccine on their own.
> 
> We’re at 71% partly and 48% fully vaccinated in NL. Should be around 85% partly and 70% fully in 5 weeks, which is around the time the second wave started last year. Over 10% of the population was tested positive over the past 17 months, with the actual number of infections estimated to be much higher. Still ways this could go very wrong but I’m hopeful we won’t need any measures anymore.
> 
> ...


I imagine the vaccine supply is consistent and equal across the EU, uptake will vary by country tough and here in North America politics is playing a big roll. The difference between Canadian and American vaccination rates now and into the future is purely politics, we have just as many regular wing nuts and leftwing organic granola eaters as they do. The large difference in vaccination rates is all due to rightwing propaganda and political tribalism fueled by racism. We even started vaccinating later than the Americans and have had supply issues, so we were giving single shots to more people for awhile. Now there are no vaccine supply issues in Canada and though the vaccine rate is leveling off, we are almost at 80% eligible for the first dose and over 60% fully vaxxed so far.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 25, 2021)

printer said:


> I am a little slow this morning. What do the event numbers signify? Why is there none for the fist _id (assuming that is the patient identification number)? No information on preexisting conditions?


The _id number signifies the specific age groups during the specified time period (in this case 7/11/21 - 7/17/21), so the id numbers are for groups not individuals or individual cases. The event numbers signify whatever event is defined in the "Type_of_event" (4th) column, so it could be either death or hospitalization, depending on how the specific row is defined. Yes, if you want to analyze each individual case on their database, you can get info on pre-existing conditions, but that would be a different data pull.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 25, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I don't see any 'cause of death' category. I still call bullshit on the death cult trolls.


Here is where I pulled the data from, so you can see for yourself: https://data.gov.il/dataset/covid-19/resource/8a51c65b-f95a-4fb8-bd97-65f47109f41f?inner_span=True

I use a GoogleChrome plugin to translate from Hebrew to English, but here's a SS from the header on that page:


----------



## printer (Jul 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here is where I pulled the data from, so you can see for yourself: https://data.gov.il/dataset/covid-19/resource/8a51c65b-f95a-4fb8-bd97-65f47109f41f?inner_span=True
> 
> I use a GoogleChrome plugin to translate from Hebrew to English, but here's a SS from the header on that page:
> 
> View attachment 4951235


So in the end you are concluding more people dying from the shot than the virus?


----------



## printer (Jul 25, 2021)

*Alabama mother says she regrets not getting vaccinated after losing son to COVID-19*
“It took watching my son die and me suffering the effects of covid for us to realize we need the vaccine,” Christy Carpenter said in a recent interview with The Washington Post. “We did not get vaccinated when we had the opportunity and regret that so much now.”

She said her 28-year-old son, Curt Carpenter, died in early May after having to stay in the hospital, where he received oxygen treatment for weeks, following his COVID-19 diagnosis in March.

Christy Carpenter told the Post her family had been hesitant to get vaccinated because of how quickly a vaccine became available.

“It took years to create other vaccines, and the coronavirus vaccine was created very quickly. That made us very nervous,” she told the newspaper. 

The mother said she, her son and her daughter had all contracted the virus around the same time in March. She told the Post that they all had exhibited mild symptoms initially but that their conditions grew more serious within days. 

Christy Carpenter said she and her son were taken to a local hospital after problems with their oxygen levels and that they both came down with pneumonia not long after.

In the weeks that followed, Christy Carpenter said her son’s health only worsened, as he continued to suffer from issues with his oxygen levels and pneumothorax before dying on May 2 after two months in the hospital.

Remarking on the increase in cases recently, Alabama Gov. Kay Ivey (R) said it's “time to start blaming the unvaccinated, not the regular folks.”

“It’s the unvaccinated folks that are letting us down,” she said, adding that folks should exercise “common sense.”

“These folks are choosing a horrible lifestyle and self-inflicted pain,” Ivey said. “You know we’ve got to get folks to take the shot. The vaccine is the greatest weapon we have to fight COVID, there’s not question about that, the data proves it.”








Alabama mother says she regrets not getting vaccinated after losing son to COVID-19


A mother in Alabama is urging others to get vaccinated after she said her son died following a months-long health battle after contracting COVID-19, saying her decision not to get vaccina…




thehill.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 25, 2021)

printer said:


> So in the end you are concluding more people dying from the shot than the virus?


I'm not sure where you're coming up with that assessment, since the data I pulled has zero to do with people dying from shots. I feel it's pretty clear because at the top of the page it says "Corona-related mortality and hospitalizations..".

What it does seem to indicate is that people in Israel who have been vaccinated don't seem to have robust protection against death or hospitalization from the virus. It does seem to indicate that the vax is helping to a small percentage, but maybe only a 25% efficacy rate from hospitalization. If you look at the numbers you can see that about 3x more people who have been vaxxed vs unvaxxed have been hospitalized in Israel during the recent week in question. That's among a population which is around 80% vaxxed vs 20% unvaxxed. If the vaccine was not effective at all in preventing hospitalization, we would expect to see about 4x more vaxxed people being hospitalized vs unvaxxed, as that would be congruent with the national vaxx rate, but since it's only 3x we can extrapolate that it is helping around 25% of the people who are vaxxed from staying out of the hospital when they might otherwise be admitted. Definitely no where near what Biden and the CDC seem to be claiming, but then again this assessment is based on recent data, not the data from March to May, which the CDC is focusing on and using to site their 97% efficacy in preventing hospitalization statistics.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 25, 2021)

Went to Walgreens earlier, they had vaccine doses. It was a really long line. Better late than never I guess.


----------



## smokinrav (Jul 25, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Went to Walgreens earlier, they had vaccine doses. It was a really long line. Better late than never I guess.


Pretty sure it was free for months if you had insurance. Now its free if you don't have insurance. Why doesn't everyone have insurance?


----------



## HGCC (Jul 25, 2021)

Cause that socialism. Duhhhhh.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have been seeing some Covid patient Lung images at work . This is what a normal Lungs looks like and what a Covid Lungs look like.
> 
> View attachment 4949926


I was in the hospital & rehab to regain my strength for 6 weeks. Didn't walk on my own for 4 weeks. I got fucked up by Covid, no fun at all.
Went to a pulmonary Dr last week & he tested my lungs & my oxygen levels, and they sucked. I lost 50% of my lung capacity & 20% of my ability to use oxygen.
He said with medication I should improve, but never back to where I used to be.
Oh fucking well, it is what it is.
Bright side, I'm alive and can still smoke herb & basically I'm fortunate.
Not as deep a hit, but I don't really give a shit, just a few extra puffs & I'm good
Did you hear that the only mask that will work against Delta is a N95 or a KN95, those paper fuckers do basically nothing
I got these yesterday on Amazon. I did some research and they got good reviews & the price was good. 20 masks for $25



Anyway, mask up/get a shot/pray that you dont get it.

Oh, I might as well throw some more fucked up news out there while I'm at it.
Fauci was giving interviews this morning & this is what he said about the present situation & what to expect in the fall (not good)


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I was in the hospital & rehab to regain my strength for 6 weeks. Didn't walk on my own for 4 weeks. I got fucked up by Covid, no fun at all.
> Went to a pulmonary Dr last week & he tested my lungs & my oxygen levels, and they sucked. I lost 50% of my lung capacity & 20% of my ability to use oxygen.
> He said with medication I should improve, but never back to where I used to be.
> Oh fucking well, it is what it is.
> ...


You probably want to opt for real N95's, and avoid the KN95 masks. They aren't NIOSH approved (as they don't meet the NIOSH standards for use in healthcare settings), and the CDC just pulled the EUA on them at the end of June:








Update: FDA No Longer Authorizes Non-NIOSH or Decontaminated FFRs


The FDA revoked the emergency use authorizations for non-NIOSH-approved disposable respirators and the EUAs for decontamination and bioburden reduction systems.




www.fda.gov





It turns out that silk masks are pretty effective, more so than cotton:








Best silk face masks on the market


Studies find that silk face masks effectively help repel aerosol droplets, like those that carry Covid-19




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not sure where you're coming up with that assessment, since the data I pulled has zero to do with people dying from shots. I feel it's pretty clear because at the top of the page it says "Corona-related mortality and hospitalizations..".
> 
> What it does seem to indicate is that people in Israel who have been vaccinated don't seem to have robust protection against death or hospitalization from the virus. It does seem to indicate that the vax is helping to a small percentage, but maybe only a 25% efficacy rate from hospitalization. If you look at the numbers you can see that about 3x more people who have been vaxxed vs unvaxxed have been hospitalized in Israel during the recent week in question. That's among a population which is around 80% vaxxed vs 20% unvaxxed. If the vaccine was not effective at all in preventing hospitalization, we would expect to see about 4x more vaxxed people being hospitalized vs unvaxxed, as that would be congruent with the national vaxx rate, but since it's only 3x we can extrapolate that it is helping around 25% of the people who are vaxxed from staying out of the hospital when they might otherwise be admitted. Definitely no where near what Biden and the CDC seem to be claiming, but then again this assessment is based on recent data, not the data from March to May, which the CDC is focusing on and using to site their 97% efficacy in preventing hospitalization statistics.


Yeah mean that a Covid Vaccine doesn't protect against say a car accident?

You are assuming that these hospitalizations are due to covid, that is the troll that is being pushed by death cultists to trick people into thinking that they have some cherry picked information that is just confusing enough pull this shit.

So no, still just Death cult trolling by you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2021)

This guy never had covid before in Jan 2020, he didn't get tested so he doesn't know, he could be another dead virgin next week.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Republican anti-masker has COVID for a second time - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism

*Republican anti-masker has COVID for a second time*

https://www.rawstory.com/u/sarah_k_burris
Rep. Clay Higgins (R-LA) announced Sunday that he has COVID-19 for a second time.

The announcement from on Facebook in which he thanked well-wishers for their outpouring of love and kindness.

"I keep my family's private business very quiet, because of the evil in the world, yet we are uplifted by the love of God's children, and quiet privacy does not mean secrecy, so, here's the update," he wrote. "I have COVID, Becca has COVID, my son has COID. Becca and I had COVID before, early on, in January 2020, before the world really knew what it was. So, this is our second experience with the CCP biological attack weaponized virus...and this episode is far more challenging. It has required all of my devoted energy."

Higgins announced in May that he would never wear a mask because it wasn't helping, and he believed it was trapping bacteria somehow.

"Can you smell through that mask?" said Higgins. "Then you're not stopping any sort of a virus. It's part of the dehumanization of the children of God. You're participating in it by wearing a mask."

"What you're wearing is a bacteria trap; it's not helping your health or anybody else's," Higgins added.

Higgins is also the same member of Congress who claimed that his wife has the gift of "premonition." So, it's unclear if she prognosticated that the family would get COVID-19.

Higgins hasn't announced whether or not he is vaccinated, but many Republicans in the caucus aren't.

There's another question: how would Higgins know that what he and his wife had in Jan. 2020 was COVID? It was so early that there were few people even being tested.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 26, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Went to Walgreens earlier, they had vaccine doses. It was a really long line. Better late than never I guess.


Just to be clear, was not there for the vaccine, got mine asap. I was just kinda shocked at how many were actually there and had waited this long. It was a bit funny not a single one of the people in line had a mask, just crammed into the queue that ran down the chip and soda aisle. Of course I was high so just imagined the little cartoon covid bug dancing around them.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's among a population which is around 80% vaxxed vs 20% unvaxxed.


Israel vax stats today: 58% fully vaccinated and an additional 5% partially vaccinated. That totals to almost 85% of the adult population having had at least 1 shot. Your numbers, your math, your "extrapolation", your conclusions, it's all dumb af. You got the double-down-on-stupid virus, same brain malfunction that got Trump elected. The more stupid nonsense you excrete the further you will go to defend it as it becomes increasingly difficult and ego crushing to acknowledge how utterly dumb you've been so far.

The following article is written especially for people like you, read it and pull your head out of your ass now before it gets stuck forever.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/07/19/vaccine-skeptics-zero-israel-again-some-reason/


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 26, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Israel vax stats today: 58% fully vaccinated and an additional 5% partially vaccinated. That totals to almost 85% of the adult population having had at least 1 shot. Your numbers, your math, your "extrapolation", your conclusions, it's all dumb af. You got the double-down-on-stupid virus, same brain malfunction that got Trump elected. The more stupid nonsense you excrete the further you will go to defend it as it becomes increasingly difficult and ego crushing to acknowledge how utterly dumb you've been so far.
> 
> The following article is written especially for people like you, read it and pull your head out of your ass now before it gets stuck forever.
> 
> ...


Peej will be another of the clowns begging for the vaccine as they’re hooking him up to a ventilator.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah mean that a Covid Vaccine doesn't protect against say a car accident?
> 
> You are assuming that these hospitalizations are due to covid, that is the troll that is being pushed by death cultists to trick people into thinking that they have some cherry picked information that is just confusing enough pull this shit.
> 
> So no, still just Death cult trolling by you.View attachment 4951393


OMG, you're dumb. What do you think "Corona-related mortality and hospitalizations" means? Corona-related car accidents? What are you off on?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 26, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Israel vax stats today: 58% fully vaccinated and an additional 5% partially vaccinated. That totals to almost 85% of the adult population having had at least 1 shot. Your numbers, your math, your "extrapolation", your conclusions, it's all dumb af. You got the double-down-on-stupid virus, same brain malfunction that got Trump elected. The more stupid nonsense you excrete the further you will go to defend it as it becomes increasingly difficult and ego crushing to acknowledge how utterly dumb you've been so far.
> 
> The following article is written especially for people like you, read it and pull your head out of your ass now before it gets stuck forever.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how your 58% plus 5% equals 85%, but it's true I should have clarified that 80% of *adults* in Israel have been vaxxed. If you think my conclusions are dumb af, then show me where I'm wrong.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2021)

yes, yes we've noticed the new narrative that began on Monday July 19th 2021.






Trump says his people are just boycotting the vaccine because they don't like Biden.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> OMG, you're dumb. What do you think "Corona-related mortality and hospitalizations" means? Corona-related car accidents? What are you off on?


From your last couple posts you are saying that the title means that they died from covid/Vaccines, but that is a false reading.

Note that it says that 'this table contains data on the number of initial hospitalization and coronary deaths that occurred after the first or second dose of the vaccines'. That is not saying that they were there because of the virus or vaccine. And using the below information to try to paint it as such is disingenuous as fuck.



>


As for your 'Your dumb' trolling of me. Im fine with being dumb as long as I know how to read a graph title and don't get sucked into a digital death cult.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> From your last couple posts you are saying that the title means that they died from covid/Vaccines, but that is a false reading.
> 
> Note that it says that 'this table contains data on the number of initial hospitalization and coronary deaths that occurred after the first or second dose of the vaccines'. That is not saying that they were there because of the virus or vaccine. And using the below information to try to paint it as such is disingenuous as fuck.
> 
> ...


They all died from covid. Some were fully vaccinated, some had only one dose, some were unvaxxed. That's what he data is comparing: how many people died of covid who were vaxxed or not. It's basic, simple and straightforward. I'm sorry that you can't understand such things, and are unwilling to dig into the data yourself. I have posted the database links numerous times, and if you disagree you can look foryourself, and then debate me with knowledge, instead of spending time looking for silly gifs and memes to post as your snarky retort.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> OMG, you're dumb. What do you think "Corona-related mortality and hospitalizations" means? Corona-related car accidents? What are you off on?


People who have died and recording their corona virus status and if they have had the vaccine or not.

Is it really that hard to understand how that is different?



PJ Diaz said:


> They all died from covid. Some were fully vaccinated, some had only one dose, some were unvaxxed. That's what he data is comparing: how many people died of covid who were vaxxed or not. It's basic, simple and straightforward. I'm sorry that you can't understand such things, and are unwilling to dig into the data yourself. I have posted the database links numerous times, and if you disagree you can look foryourself, and then debate me with knowledge, instead of spending time looking for silly gifs and memes to post as your snarky retort.





Your death cult trolling is boring, at least having to look for a meme takes some thought.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> People who have died and recording their corona virus status and if they have had the vaccine or not.
> 
> Is it really that hard to understand how that is different?
> 
> ...


Google translations can be weird from hebrew, hence the "coronary" thing. Today the same link is being translated as "Corona Mortality and Hospitalizations.." which seems pretty clear what the cause is. Again, here s the link to the database which is straightforward, and as part of the Ministry of Health's "covid-19 reservoir" I can assure you that it doesn't include any silly things like car accidents. Again here is the link:


https://data.gov.il/dataset/covid-19/resource/8a51c65b-f95a-4fb8-bd97-65f47109f41f?inner_span=True


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Google translations can be weird from hebrew, hence the "coronary" thing. Today the same link is being translated as "Corona Mortality and Hospitalizations.." which seems pretty clear what the cause is. Again, here s the link to the database which is straightforward, and as part of the Ministry of Health's "covid-19 reservoir" I can assure you that it doesn't include any silly things like car accidents. Again here is the link:
> 
> 
> https://data.gov.il/dataset/covid-19/resource/8a51c65b-f95a-4fb8-bd97-65f47109f41f?inner_span=True
> ...




The description of the data is cut off in your new picture.


>


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> OMG, you're dumb. What do you think "Corona-related mortality and hospitalizations" means? Corona-related car accidents? What are you off on?



If you think that he's "dumb," just try to imagine what everyone else here thinks about YOU.* 

Thanks, I'm gonna be laughing about this all day!



* only a pea-brained idiot would be proud of taking 2 covid tests every week!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2021)

*After son dies of COVID, mother holds vaccine drive at his funeral*








After son dies of COVID, mother holds vaccine drive at his funeral


Betty Antoine's 46-year-old son Brandon died of COVID after refusing to get vaccinated.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2021)

*Flawed Paper on COVID-19 Vaccines, Deaths Spreads Widely Before Retraction*
The COVID-19 vaccines have been shown in trials and real-world application to be safe and effective. But a paper shared widely online claimed that vaccines cause two deaths for every three lives saved. Experts say the analysis misinterpreted data and was flawed — and it has now been retracted by the journal that published it. 








Flawed Paper on COVID-19 Vaccines, Deaths Spreads Widely Before Retraction - FactCheck.org


The COVID-19 vaccines have been shown in trials and real-world application to be safe and effective. But a paper shared widely online claimed that vaccines cause two deaths for every three lives saved. Experts say the analysis misinterpreted data and was flawed -- and it has now been retracted...




www.factcheck.org





*A “peer reviewed, scientific study showed that the COVID-19 vaccine causes two deaths for every three lives it saves.” *
The study, "The Safety of COVID-19 Vaccinations — We Should Rethink the Policy," was done by three European researchers, led by Harald Walach, professor at Poznan University of Medical Sciences in Poland. 

The researchers said that they calculated from a large Israeli field study the number of people who needed to be vaccinated to prevent one death; and that they used the Adverse Drug Reactions database of the European Medicines Agency and of the Dutch National Register to get the number of vaccination cases "reporting severe side effects and the number of cases with fatal side effects."

The researchers concluded: "For three deaths prevented by vaccination we have to accept two inflicted by vaccination."

The European Medicines Agency, however, warns that its data on adverse reactions can’t be used on its own to conclude whether a vaccine caused death:


"The information on this website relates to suspected side effects, i.e. medical events that have been observed following the administration of the COVID-19 vaccines, but which are not necessarily related to or caused by the vaccine. These events may have been caused by another illness or be associated with another medicine taken by the patient at the same time."

The study was published in the journal Vaccines on June 24. Four days later, the journal appended a note to the study, expressing concerns about the study and calling its main conclusion incorrect. The note said:

"The journal is issuing this expression of concern to alert readers to significant concerns regarding the paper cited above. Serious concerns have been raised about misinterpretation of the data and the conclusions.

"The major concern is the misrepresentation of the COVID-19 vaccination efforts and misrepresentation of the data, e.g., Abstract: ‘For three deaths prevented by vaccination we have to accept two inflicted by vaccination.’

"Stating that these deaths linked to vaccination efforts is incorrect and distorted."

A board member of the journal, University of Oxford immunologist Katie Ewer, tweeted that she resigned the board post because of the publication. She said the study "is grossly negligent and I can't believe it passed peer-review. I hope it will be retracted."

The journal’s associate editor, Florian Krammer, a professor of vaccinology at the Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai in New York City, also tweeted that he resigned because of the study.

Walach, an author of the study, told Retraction Watch, a website that reported on the aftermath of the study, that he does not agree with the expression of concern, saying "we have used and analyzed the data correctly, and not incorrectly. But that the data are less than optimal is clear to everyone and we said so in our paper. The purpose is to generate enough momentum for governments and researchers to finally create the good data that are long overdue."








PolitiFact - Journal discredits study it published claiming a COVID-19 vaccine causes deaths


Conservative commentator Liz Wheeler, who has 1.4 million Facebook followers, was eager to get to the first segment on h




www.politifact.com





*COVID deaths reported in Israel for first time in over 2 weeks*
 Unvaccinated 48-year-old man and vaccinated man in his 80s succumb as daily cases keep rising; news outlets say Health Ministry inflating number of serious cases

The ministry said that nearly 5.7 million people out of Israel’s population of roughly 9.3 million have received at least one vaccine shot, of whom close to 5.2 million have been fully vaccinated. 

The deaths came as Israel has been experiencing a resurgence in infections due to the ultra-infectious Delta variant, though there have been few deaths and serious cases have risen slowly following the country’s mass vaccination campaign. 








COVID deaths reported in Israel for first time in over 2 weeks


Unvaccinated 48-year-old man and vaccinated man in his 80s succumb as daily cases keep rising; news outlets say Health Ministry inflating number of serious cases




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sativied (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not sure how your 58% plus 5% equals 85%


Roughly 58% of the total population is fully vaxxed. An additional 5% of the total population had 1 shot. That 63% of the total population who had 1 or 2 shot equals roughly 85% of the adult population. Which does not mean, like you claimed, that 80% is vaccinated. Only 58% is fully vaccinated.... and effectively even less cause it takes a week or two after the 2nd shot to build up immunity. In addition to the incorrect vax rates as a base for the rest of your post, you can’t determine efficacy by looking at a random small period/pool and compare it to the base vax rate of the entire population even if it was 80-20. That’s not how that works. Nor by comparing essentially fully or partly vaccinated older people with unvaccinated younger people.

The group that is most likely to need hospitalization or even die is currently almost entirely overlapping the fully vaccinated group. In fact last week only 1 fully vaccinated yet infected under 60 was seriously ill, none under 50, opposed to 14 unvaccinated under 50.

Read the article I posted, it’s a rare occassion a link to a news article fits so well.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4951743
> 
> The description of the data is cut off in your new picture.


If you're talking about the translation and the term coronary, as I mentioned Google translate isn't perfect. Here is a different translation:





Sativied said:


> Roughly 58% of the total population is fully vaxxed. An additional 5% of the total population had 1 shot. That 63% of the total population who had 1 or 2 shot equals roughly 85% of the adult population. Which does not mean, like you claimed, that 80% is vaccinated. Only 58% is fully vaccinated.... and effectively even less cause it takes a week or two after the 2nd shot to build up immunity. In addition to the incorrect vax rates as a base for the rest of your post, you can’t determine efficacy by looking at a random small period/pool and compare it to the base vax rate of the entire population even if it was 80-20. That’s not how that works. Nor by comparing essentially fully or partly vaccinated older people with unvaccinated younger people.
> 
> The group that is most likely to need hospitalization or even die is currently almost entirely overlapping the fully vaccinated group. In fact last week only 1 fully vaccinated yet infected under 60 was seriously ill, none under 50, opposed to 14 unvaccinated under 50.
> 
> Read the article I posted, it’s a rare occassion a link to a news article fits so well.


So I was off by a few % because I was giving averages? OK, but what's your point really? The ratios of death and hospitalization still stand, and honestly based on your reasoning it even reinforces my math (since I included the largely unvaccinated under 20 population in my data pull), if you care to crunch the numbers.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> If you're talking about the translation and the term coronary, as I mentioned Google translate isn't perfect. Here is a different translation:
> 
> View attachment 4951797
> 
> ...


My point is that what you are showing as 'evidence' is evolving to fit the story you are trying like hell to sell here, which is very sketchy. 

I would still trust the doctors here in America that are telling us in real time that almost all of the people in the hospital for the virus are unvaccinated people.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So I was off by a few % because I was giving averages? OK, but what's your point really? The ratios of death and hospitalization still stand, and honestly based on your reasoning it even reinforces my math (since I included the largely unvaccinated under 20 population in my data pull), if you care to crunch the numbers.


I expected a reply that would make me doubt whether you are trolling or just dumb. Leaning heavily to the latter. But then, can you be this dumb yet able to write complete sentences. You’re effectively off by almost 30% by the way, but as I explained even if you had used the correct percentages your ratios wouldn’t represent anything meaningful a selfrespecting vax-sceptic could sensibly use. to imply whatever point it is you think you have.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I would still trust the doctors here in America that are telling us in real time that almost all of the people in the hospital for the virus are unvaccinated people.


That might have been true back in April, but not currently.









Breakthrough Cases Rising With Delta: Here's What That Means


Even though a small percentage of vaccinated people may still be infected with the coronavirus, experts say it's not unexpected and cases are generally mild.




www.webmd.com









Sativied said:


> I expected a reply that would make me doubt whether you are trolling or just dumb. Leaning heavily to the latter. But then, can you be this dumb yet able to write complete sentences. You’re effectively off by almost 30% by the way, but as I explained even if you had used the correct percentages your ratios wouldn’t represent anything meaningful a selfrespecting vax-sceptic could sensibly use. to imply whatever point it is you think you have.


As I already mentioned, I should have said *adults* vaxxed, as I didn't include kids in that number. With that I'd be maybe 5% off. We can do the same debate with kids included in the numbers if you like, but it won't help your cause, which you would see for yourself if your were to actually look at the data instead of engaging in a hollow debate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That might have been true back in April, but not currently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remember when you cried when i said it was good to kill nazis and then a few weeks later you claimed you were a secret nazi killer who almost killed a nazi once?

anyhoo the only people dying in significant numbers from covid anymore are the unvaccinated and also your vagina smells bad


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That might have been true back in April, but not currently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/pandemic-2020.1008556/post-16445659







Once again you are pretending like incident of a person having this virus while in the hospital is relevant (or more likely just a distraction to confuse people who don't understand the death cult trolling) to the vast majority of people who are sick with the virus being the reason they are in the hospital.

The thing you are cherry picking around is that those people that are vaccinated are not the ones getting seriously ill and taking up a shit load of resources to treat in the hospital and putting vulnerable people at higher risk.

https://apnews.com/article/coronavirus-pandemic-health-941fcf43d9731c76c16e7354f5d5e187



> Nearly all COVID-19 deaths in the U.S. now are in people who weren’t vaccinated, a staggering demonstration of how effective the shots have been and an indication that deaths per day — now down to under 300 — could be practically zero if everyone eligible got the vaccine.
> 
> Full Coverage: Coronavirus pandemic
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/health-coronavirus-pandemic-coronavirus-vaccine-aeb503f34740fd6095b1d6644a59c5f2



> What is a COVID-19 vaccine “breakthrough” case?
> 
> It’s when a fully vaccinated person gets infected with the coronavirus. A small number of such cases are expected and health officials say they’re not a cause for alarm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You probably want to opt for real N95's, and avoid the KN95 masks. They aren't NIOSH approved (as they don't meet the NIOSH standards for use in healthcare settings), and the CDC just pulled the EUA on them at the end of June:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info @PJ Diaz, I didn't know that.
I researched and read that the only difference between the two maskes was that the KN95 were manufactured off shore in China.
The Best FDA-Approved KN95 Face Masks on Amazon | PEOPLE.com 
I never saw/heard about the new rules issued by the CDC.
Revoked EUAs for Non-NIOSH-Approved Disposable Filtering Facepiece Respirators | FDA 
Oh well, I guess I'll have to eat the ones that I bought for $25 on Amazon & get these, at least for my wife who is a teacher.

*
NIOSH Approved N95 Mask Particulate Respirator - Pack of 20 Face Masks - Universal Fit*
Visit the Maxboost Store
_4.7 out of 5 stars_  365 ratings









Price:$46.95 ($2.35 / Count) Prime FREE Delivery & FREE Returns






https://www.amazon.com/gp/cobrandcard/redirect.html?imp=9bb669b2-07e1-4899-87e9-beaf0a10c9b1&location=%2Fl%2F14611608011&token=527C1472A7099EBA29617456C39FC691CDDD13EC






















SizePack of 20StylePack of 20BrandMaxboostMaterialNonwoven Fabric, Melt-blown nonwoven fabricItem Weight1 Ounces
*About this item*

Nonwoven Fabric, Melt-blown nonwoven fabric
Imported
NIOSH Approved N95 certified for at least 95 percent filtration efficiency against certain non-oil based particles.
Adjustable nose clip helps in obtaining a secure seal.
Durable latex-free material to ensure your wearing comfort.
Compatible with a variety of protective eyewear and hearing protection.
Advanced electrostatic media is designed for ease of breathing, and produced by a credible manufacturer (Suzhou Fangtian Industries Co., Ltd.), Model: FT-N040.

I don't really go out much, just to the grocery store where I can maintain social distancing pretty much, so I'll use the KN95's & get N95's for my wife.
The K95's seem to be adequate for me, plus I hate the double bands on the N95 (They mess up my hair  )
Thanks again


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2021)

That is one thing about the N-95's, they go around your head, none have ear loops.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://apnews.com/article/health-coronavirus-pandemic-coronavirus-vaccine-aeb503f34740fd6095b1d6644a59c5f2
> View attachment 4951860








COVID-19 Breakthrough Case Investigations and Reporting | CDC


Information and resources to help public health departments and laboratories investigate and report COVID-19 vaccine breakthrough cases.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/pandemic-2020.1008556/post-16445659
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you read the article you posted? The first line clearly says, "An Associated Press analysis of available government data from May".

*May*. That was 2 months ago. You are only reinforcing what I've been saying. Those are old stats which are being referenced. Let me know when you find stats for July.


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> good question. who approved the change in narrative this past Monday, July 19th? all of a sudden there it was..vaccine good.
> 
> maybe when McCarthy went to Bedminster to meet with him the previous week, he realized how much mush Trumps brain became?


Someone introduced them to math.


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Did you read the article you posted? The first line clearly says, "An Associated Press analysis of available government data from May".
> 
> *May*. That was 2 months ago. You are only reinforcing what I've been saying. Those are old stats which are being referenced. Let me know when you find stats for July.


*99.5% of US covid deaths are unvaccinated people *Friday 09 July 
Nearly all of the *recent* deaths from Covid-19 in the US have been unvaccinated individuals, according to initial data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

The director of the CDC, Dr Rachel Walensky, said at a recent news briefing that people who are not vaccinated against the coronavirus “remain susceptible, especially from the transmissible Delta variant, and are particularly at risk for severe illness and death”.


She continued, “Preliminary data from several states over the last few months suggest that 99.5 per cent of deaths from Covid-19 in the United States were in unvaccinated people.”


No timeframe was provided for the data by Dr Walensky on 7 July, but the findings are in line with other assessments about the benefits of being vaccinated against the coronavirus.

For example, analysis from last month by the AP discovered that 0.8 per cent of the covid deaths in May were among people confirmed to be fully vaccinated against Covid.








99.5% of US covid deaths are unvaccinated people


CDC director calls rapid spread of Delta variant ‘troubling’




www.independent.co.uk





Since July is not over yet...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 26, 2021)

printer said:


> For example, analysis from last month by the AP discovered that 0.8 per cent of the covid deaths in *May* were among people confirmed to be fully vaccinated against Covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about June then?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How about June then?


limp dick energy there, peej

99.5% is, ya know, a number


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How about June then?


As the article said...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 27, 2021)

printer said:


> As the article said...


"No timeframe was provided for the data by Dr Walensky"


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> "No timeframe was provided for the data by Dr Walensky"


But recent in this month is more recent than months ago I would think.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> "No timeframe was provided for the data by Dr Walensky"


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Did you read the article you posted? The first line clearly says, "An Associated Press analysis of available government data from May".
> 
> *May*. That was 2 months ago. You are only reinforcing what I've been saying. Those are old stats which are being referenced. Let me know when you find stats for July.


lmao, yeah that article was from late June. May would have been the only month with data. Are you pretending like you somehow researched some conspiracy about the doctors are all lying about how the hospitals are filling up with unvaccinated Covid suffering people?

I call bullshit for all the reasons I have already pointed out to you to just keep cherry picking the parts that further your bullshit narrative that is total bullshit, and is right up there with not getting medical treatment for religious reasons.

Oh and as for 'July' numbers. That would be in August that they will come out.


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2021)

*‘The Ugly Truth For Us’: 4th Wave Of Cases Has Jackson Memorial’s COVID Floor Packed With Unvaccinated Patients*
July 27, 2021 at 5:55 am 

It’s a full house Monday afternoon in the Jackson Memorial COVID ICU.


“This fourth wave, the unvaccinated pandemic is actually a super bad reality,” explained ICU Nurse Manager Alix Zacharski. “It’s the ugly truth for us.”

Zacharski told CBS4 all the patients here have several things in common – they’re younger and none of them are vaccinated.

“All of them are unvaccinated,” she said. “We’re full. All the patients that are currently here, six of them are under 60 years old.”

Dr. David De La Zerda is the lead ICU physician at Jackson. He’s concerned about the growing number of patients being treated for COVID.

“Most of our patients are unvaccinated,” Dr. De La Zerda said.

On Friday, there were 171 COVID patients at JMH. It rose by three on Saturday. By Sunday, it was at 195. Now, it’s over 200.

Of the 205 currently at Jackson’s COVID floor, 185 of them are unvaccinated. While 20 were vaccinated, 15 of them are immunocompromised.

“There are many Immunocompromised,” he said. “We have here a large transplant program, so most of these patients are kidney transplant, lung transplant and some patients with obesity and hypertension.”

CBS4 was hoping to speak with a patient, but everyone was too sick to talk – many having difficulties breathing.

Yvette Pons, the associate nurse manager on the COVID floor, told CBS4 that while a few vaccinated patients end up there, those who got the shot usually make out much better than those who are unvaccinated.

“You may get it, but you are not going to get it really bad. You can come to the hospital, we can treat you and you can go home, rather than come to the hospital and never go home,” Pons said.

She said the solution is simple.

“I encourage everybody to not do it for yourself only but for your family, your friends,” she said. “Just get vaccinated!” 








'The Ugly Truth For Us': 4th Wave Of Cases Has Jackson Memorial's COVID Floor Packed With Unvaccinated Patients


Dr. David De La Zerda, the lead ICU physician at Jackson, is concerned about the growing number of unvaccinated patients being treated for COVID.




miami.cbslocal.com





I know, what does a lowly nurse know? I guess it is what the Newsmax crowd says is the problem. All the covid cases are the refugees coming across the border that Biden is busing to other parts of the country filling up the hospitals, All to win the culture war.


Hanging Up The Phone - The Soviettes


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 27, 2021)

printer said:


> But recent in this month is more recent than months ago I would think.





hanimmal said:


> lmao, yeah that article was from late June. May would have been the only month with data. Are you pretending like you somehow researched some conspiracy about the doctors are all lying about how the hospitals are filling up with unvaccinated Covid suffering people?
> 
> I call bullshit for all the reasons I have already pointed out to you to just keep cherry picking the parts that further your bullshit narrative that is total bullshit, and is right up there with not getting medical treatment for religious reasons.
> 
> Oh and as for 'July' numbers. That would be in August that they will come out.


I just like to look at hard data for myself, and not have someone else give their bias perspective on it. I see it happen time and time again; the headlines say one thing, and then when you dig into the data, so start to see how the data gets bastardized to support a specific narrative on behalf of "science". The article I posted a month or so regarding the study of spontaneous abortions in vaxxed women was a perfect example of that. I want to see data, show me the data. I don't need some reporter to parse it out for me. I have yet to see any real US data for June on this. If someone has a link, please send it.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I just like to look at hard data for myself, and not have someone else give their bias perspective on it. I see it happen time and time again; the headlines say one thing, and then when you dig into the data, so start to see how the data gets bastardized to support a specific narrative on behalf of "science". The article I posted a month or so regarding the study of spontaneous abortions in vaxxed women was a perfect example of that. I want to see data, show me the data. I don't need some reporter to parse it out for me. I have yet to see any real US data for June on this. If someone has a link, please send it.



I've got a link for you son:


Shut.
The.
Fuck.
Up
.com


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I just like to look at hard data for myself, and not have someone else give their bias perspective on it. I see it happen time and time again; the headlines say one thing, and then when you dig into the data, so start to see how the data gets bastardized to support a specific narrative on behalf of "science". The article I posted a month or so regarding the study of spontaneous abortions in vaxxed women was a perfect example of that. I want to see data, show me the data. I don't need some reporter to parse it out for me. I have yet to see any real US data for June on this. If someone has a link, please send it.


So you are saying the numbers and increases given at the hospital are false, that the news orginization would not have checked with the hospital organization, that the hospital would have lied? You were complaining of data that is out of date, seems you would have thought data from the last week would be of note. Or it would have been if it fit your narrative and bias.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I just like to look at hard data for myself, and not have someone else give their bias perspective on it. I see it happen time and time again; the headlines say one thing, and then when you dig into the data, so start to see how the data gets bastardized to support a specific narrative on behalf of "science".


says the greatest data cherry picker of all time.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 27, 2021)

I don't know why you bother endlessly arguing with a Qtard, he will never change, ever.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> says the greatest data cherry picker of all time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

Jesus help us, the Trumpers and antivaxxers are stupid enough already! Covid makes em even stupider.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Large study finds COVID-19 is linked to a substantial deficit in intelligence (psypost.org) 

*Large study finds COVID-19 is linked to a substantial deficit in intelligence*

People who have recovered from COVID-19 tend to score significantly lower on an intelligence test compared to those who have not contracted the virus, according to new research published in _The Lancet_ journal _EClinicalMedicine_. The findings suggest that the SARS-CoV-2 virus that causes COVID-19 can produce substantial reductions in cognitive ability, especially among those with more severe illness.

“By coincidence, the pandemic escalated in the United Kingdom in the middle of when I was collecting cognitive and mental health data at very large scale as part of the BBC2 Horizon collaboration the Great British Intelligence Test,” said lead researcher Adam Hampshire (@HampshireHub), an associate professor in the Computational, Cognitive and Clinical Neuroimaging Laboratory at Imperial College London.

“The test comprised a set of tasks designed to measure different dimensions of cognitive ability that had been designed for application in both citizen science and clinical research. A number of my colleagues contacted me in parallel to point out that this provided an opportunity to gather important data on how the pandemic and COVID-19 illness were affecting mental health and cognition.”

“I had been thinking the same thing and wanted to help out insofar as I could, so extended the study to include information about COVID-19 illness and the impact of the pandemic on daily life more generally,” Hampshire said.

For their study, Hampshire and his team analyzed data from 81,337 participants who completed the intelligence test between January and December 2020. Of the entire sample, 12,689 individuals reported that they had experienced COVID-19, with varying degrees of respiratory severity.

After controlling for factors such as age, sex, handedness, first language, education level, and other variables, the researchers found that those who had contracted COVID-19 tended to underperform on the intelligence test compared to those who had not contracted the virus. The greatest deficits were observed on tasks requiring reasoning, planning and problem solving, which is in line “with reports of long-COVID, where ‘brain fog,’ trouble concentrating and difficulty finding the correct words are common,” the researchers said.

Previous research has also found that a large proportion of COVID-19 survivors are affected by neuropsychiatric and cognitive complications.

“We need to be careful as it looks like the virus could be affecting our cognition. We do not fully understand how, why, or for how long, but we urgently need to find out. In the meantime, don’t take unnecessary risks and do get vaccinated,” Hampshire told PsyPost.

The level of cognitive underperformance was also associated with the level of illness severity, with those who were hospitalized on a ventilator showing the greatest deficits. The observed deficit for COVID-19 patients who had been put on a ventilator equated to a 7-point drop in IQ. The deficit was even larger than the deficits observed for individuals who had previously suffered a stroke and who reported learning disabilities.

“I think it is fair to say that those of us who have been analyzing data such as this are somewhat nervous at the decision to let the pandemic run its course within the UK,” Hampshire said.

Although a small subset of 275 participants completed the intelligence test both before and after contracting COVID-19, the study mostly employed a cross-sectional methodology, limiting the ability to draw firm conclusions about cause and effect. But the large and socioeconomically diverse sample allowed the researchers to control for a wide variety of potentially cofounding variables, including pre-existing conditions.

“The main caveat is that we do not know what the mechanistic basis of the observed COVID-cognition association is. Nor do we know how long any impact on cognition might last. I am providing the assessment technology for use in a raft of studies that are now trying to answer these questions,” Hampshire said.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 27, 2021)

Biden to require that all federal employees and contractors be vaccinated against COVID-19 or submit to regular testing.

Qtards will lose their minds, even if it's just a village idiot mind.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 27, 2021)

printer said:


> So you are saying the numbers and increases given at the hospital are false, that the news orginization would not have checked with the hospital organization, that the hospital would have lied? You were complaining of data that is out of date, seems you would have thought data from the last week would be of note. Or it would have been if it fit your narrative and bias.


I haven't seen any June data, have you? I have only heard paraphrases.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 27, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I've got a link for you son:
> 
> 
> Shut.
> ...


Cool bro, but if I was to say the same to you, you'd just ban me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Biden to require that all federal employees and contractors be vaccinated against COVID-19 or submit to regular testing.
> 
> Qtards will lose their minds, even if it's just a village idiot mind.


He's not alone, hospitals and other employers are requiring them too. When the vaccines come out of EUS insurance companies will require it, they won't pay for this idiocy forever, stupidity will become a preexisting condition. 

Apparently covid causes many people to dumb down with a loss of IQ points, according to a recent large study I just posted.









Large study finds COVID-19 is linked to a substantial deficit in intelligence


People who have recovered from COVID-19 tend to score significantly lower on an intelligence test compared to those who have not contracted the virus, ...



www.psypost.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

Talk about the side effects of "natural immunity", how about shaving off some smarts? I'll go with the vaccine.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Cool bro, but if I was to say the same to you, you'd just ban me.


do you really self test 2x a week?


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I haven't seen any June data, have you? I have only heard paraphrases.


So increased numbers are fake news?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 27, 2021)

printer said:


> So increased numbers are fake news?


How can we know without a way to substantiate it? As previously mentioned I have seen data bastardized recently. I'm not going to say it's either fake or real until I see actual evidence.


rkymtnman said:


> do you really self test 2x a week?


No.


----------



## injinji (Jul 27, 2021)

Another local update. 33 years ago I worked in the grass seed business. About the same time, the nephew of the man I worked with had bought a combine and was going into the business himself. I heard today that he is in the ICU in a bad way with Covid. Back then he was a jerk, and I haven't really seen him for years, but I hate hearing he's in that shape.

My buddy's girlfriend's sister in law was moved from near New Orleans to a less crowded hospital in Tennessee. Her O2 levels were better.


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How can we know without a way to substantiate it? As previously mentioned I have seen data bastardized recently. I'm not going to say it's either fake or real until I see actual evidence.
> 
> No.


So, given the reports from different parts of the country where they say hospitals are filling up, you won't hazard a guess if the reports are true or not? Surely since you have been following along more diligently than most you would have some spidey sense of which way the wind is blowing. Even taking into account that Fox and Newsmax are running a "Maybe you should get the shot." type of articles?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't know why you bother endlessly arguing with a Qtard, he will never change, ever.



What we have here, is a failure to communicate.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 27, 2021)

rollitup said:


> What we have here, is a failure to communicate.


Thanks for the Cool Hand Luke compliment, Boss Man.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 27, 2021)

printer said:


> So, given the reports from different parts of the country where they say hospitals are filling up, you won't hazard a guess if the reports are true or not? Surely since you have been following along more diligently than most you would have some spidey sense of which way the wind is blowing. Even taking into account that Fox and Newsmax are running a "Maybe you should get the shot." type of articles?


I don't watch Fox or Newsmax.


captainmorgan said:


> I don't know why you bother endlessly arguing with a Qtard, he will never change, ever.


I've never followed Q, and voted against Trump in every election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

The US could see daily COVID-19 cases quadruple next month as vaccinations hit a wall, former CDC director says


Dr. Tom Frieden warned the US could see around 200,000 new cases a day in the next four to six weeks.




news.yahoo.com





*The US could see daily COVID-19 cases quadruple next month as vaccinations hit a wall, former CDC director says*


Dr. Tom Frieden warned the US could see 200,000 new COVID-19 cases a day in four to six weeks.
That rate was last seen in January.
He said it was due to people not getting vaccinated, and there would be "preventable deaths."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2021)

So you're not a believer but spread their vaccine disinformation, got it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 28, 2021)

History has shown that all great societies eventually die. It’s obvious to me, the age of American exceptionalism has ended anyway. 

All it took was a moron with a mid 70’s IQ 

Trump and DeSantis clash with Biden as the mask wars roar back to life









Analysis: Trump and DeSantis choose politics over science as mask wars roar back to life


A new political war over masks is already deepening the national divides that slowed vaccinations and thwarted what once seemed an imminent victory over the coronavirus pandemic.




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't watch Fox or Newsmax.
> 
> I've never followed Q, and voted against Trump in every election.


Yes, you have said before. But the people on those sites and the ones that follow them have used the same arguments against the vaccine, that the numbers are fake, that it is no big deal. But even Republican governors are changing their tune due to the situation in their states. They would not be changing their advice if things were not getting serious again. On not taking in Fox and Newsmax, I gave examples here to read, you don't read my posts?  Just to give a taste of what they offer, it is a luke-warm verson of the sites you sent me. Ultimately I doubt anything anyone here tells you will change your opinion with how far down you are the rabbit hole. I will not be bothering any more. Life is short and why waste time when nothing good will come of it?


----------



## HGCC (Jul 28, 2021)

I am curious if they will go back to mask requirements here. My Walgreens journey where I observed not a single person in the long covid shot line wearing a mask, obviously not vaccinated as they were in the fucking line to do it, makes me think that we will have to just have everyone do it. 

Oh well, time to start shoplifting again I guess.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

printer said:


> Yes, you have said before. But the people on those sites and the ones that follow them have used the same arguments against the vaccine, that the numbers are fake, that it is no big deal. But even Republican governors are changing their tune due to the situation in their states. They would not be changing their advice if things were not getting serious again. On not taking in Fox and Newsmax, I gave examples here to read, you don't read my posts?  Just to give a taste of what they offer, it is a luke-warm verson of the sites you sent me. Ultimately I doubt anything anyone here tells you will change your opinion with how far down you are the rabbit hole. I will not be bothering any more. Life is short and why waste time when nothing good will come of it?


I just post counter information and try to FIFO the disinformation thread generator off the first page by not posting to the troll threads. They will most likely be deleted anyway when RIU tires of the bullshit.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I just post counter information and try to FIFO the disinformation thread generator off the first page by not posting to the troll threads. They will most likely be deleted anyway when RIU tires of the bullshit.


How did that strategy work out for everyone in 2016 when they said the same shit about Trump and their propaganda?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> How did that strategy work out for everyone in 2016 when they said the same shit about Trump and their propaganda?


Well, if they wanna keep the thread alive, they'll have to spend time posting to it, if no one else does. I'll counter shit on regular threads, not disinformation threads by some manic who is creating one a minute, they can go to the back of the stack unless they wanna spend all their time posting to their own threads..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

Pelosi calls McCarthy 'a moron' for his mask mandate criticism


House Speaker Nancy Pelosi called House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy a "moron" after being asked by a reporter about his criticism of the Capitol physician's mask mandate in the House, another sign of the souring relationship between the two House party leaders.




www.cnn.com





*Pelosi calls McCarthy ‘a moron’ for his mask mandate criticism*

CNN — 
House Speaker Nancy Pelosi called House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy a “moron” after being asked by a reporter about his criticism of the Capitol physician’s mask mandate in the House, another sign of the souring relationship between the two House party leaders.

“He’s such a moron,” Pelosi, a California Democrat, said while getting into her SUV outside the Capitol, when asked about the House minority leader.

Her insult came in response to McCarthy’s criticism in a tweet of new mask mandates in which he said, “Make no mistake — The threat of bringing masks back is not a decision based on science, but a decision conjured up by liberal government officials who want to continue to live in a perpetual pandemic state.”

Pelosi’s deputy chief of staff Drew Hammill quickly followed up in a tweet, “Unfortunately, we can’t verify this audio because of poor quality, but I can confirm that the Speaker believes that saying a mask requirement is ‘not a decision based on science’ is moronic.”

The Capitol attending physician sent a memo Tuesday with guidance that both vaccinated and unvaccinated lawmakers, staff and other visitors to the Capitol wear masks indoors. The memo also specified the guidance is mandatory in the House side of the Capitol.

“For all House Office Buildings, the Hall of the House, and House Committee Meetings, wearing of a well-fitted, medical grade, filtration face mask is required when an individual is in an interior space and other individuals are present,” the memo said. “To be clear, for meetings in an enclosed US House of Representatives controlled space, masks are REQUIRED.”

Far right openly revolt over mask
Some Republicans – particularly those of the far right and those aligned with former President Donald Trump – have begun to criticize Pelosi, blaming her for the mandate, and are refusing to wear masks on the floor. Their revolt against House rules is the latest example of politicization of health officials’ recommendations related to the coronavirus.

Members found not wearing a mask are subject to a $500 fine, per House rules. The House’s mandate follows the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s new recommendation Tuesday that all Americans should mask up indoors, regardless of vaccination status, in areas with “high” or “substantial” Covid-19 transmission.

On Wednesday, GOP Rep. Lauren Boebert of Colorado threw a mask back at a floor staffer when she was offered one while trying to walk onto the floor maskless, according to a witness account relayed to CNN.

Rep. Chip Roy of Texas, a Republican who has refused to disclose whether he’s been vaccinated against Covid-19 for a CNN survey published last week, called the House mask rules “patently absurd.”

GOP Reps. Marjorie Taylor Greene of Georgia and Andy Biggs of Arizona were also spotted on the House floor without a mask on Wednesday morning.

Trump consistently undermined masking guidelines through out his presidency, and on Tuesday continued to inflame outrage over mask usage in a statement that said “We won’t mask our children” and “Don’t surrender to COVID. Don’t go back!”

Relationship on the rocks
While Pelosi and McCarthy have never been close, their relationship recently has completely deteriorated amid the fallout from the House select committee to investigate the January 6 Capitol attack.

When CNN asked Pelosi on Tuesday to weigh in on McCarthy saying he didn’t watch the first hearing for the select committee on Tuesday, Pelosi responded: “Anytime you mention his name, you’re not getting an answer from me. Don’t waste my time.”
...


----------



## HGCC (Jul 28, 2021)

If this were the early 80s, a solid chunk of the population would be out licking glory holes to own the libs.

"Fuck you lib don't tell me what to do. That's a [email protected] disease, can't get me."

Science: that's not how diseases work...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 28, 2021)

There seems to have been a recent breakout at a local music venue near me:









Santa Cruz County investigating COVID-19 outbreak in Felton


The owner of the venue has instituted changes for all future indoor concert dates.




www.ksbw.com





I followed the story a bit on IG and talked to some of my friends in the industry. Apparently at least 3 fully vaccinated (double jabbed) band members came down with covid at the beginning of the tour and gave it to some staff and concert goers who were also vaccinated. One friend of mine did a show with them just prior to this show, and he didn't get covid despite being unvaxxed. Go figure.


----------



## mooray (Jul 28, 2021)

Bummer. That's what happens when you let off the gas.


----------



## CatHedral (Jul 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> Bummer. That's what happens when you let off the gas.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> There seems to have been a recent breakout at a local music venue near me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any end up in hospital? Not sure if you are following the science but it is now known that the vaccinated an get the virus but that the immune system is primed to fight the virus and people generally do not end up in hospital. I am sure it was mentioned here once or twice before.


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2021)

*Republican governors revolt against CDC mask guidance*
“The CDC’s new guidance suggesting that vaccinated people wear masks indoors flies in the face of the public health goals that should guide the agency’s decision making,” Nebraska Gov. Pete Ricketts (R) said in a statement. “The State of Nebraska will not be adopting their mask guidance.”

“Public health officials in Arizona and across the country have made it clear that the best protection against COVID-19 is the vaccine. Today’s announcement by the CDC will unfortunately only diminish confidence in the vaccine and create more challenges for public health officials — people who have worked tirelessly to increase vaccination rates,” Arizona Gov. Doug Ducey (R) said in a statement.

Newly revised guidance from the Atlanta-based agency recommends that some fully vaccinated people wear masks indoors if they live in areas where the virus is spreading rapidly.

In comments Wednesday, CDC Director Rochelle Walensky acknowledged that Americans are “tired and frustrated” by the pandemic. But the surging delta variant, which is far more transmissible than earlier strains and now makes up the vast majority of new cases diagnosed in the United States, has changed the agency’s best understanding of the science of the virus.

About 46 percent of counties in the U.S. — including much of the South, the Mountain West and the Pacific Coast — are classified as areas with high levels of community transmission. Every county in Florida, Louisiana and Arkansas falls into the category of highest concern, along with all but a few counties in states like Alabama, Georgia, Mississippi and Missouri.

Most of Nevada, Utah and Wyoming are areas of high concern. So are parts of California, much of Indiana and Kentucky, and eastern swaths of Kansas, Oklahoma and Texas.

Governors of some of the states at the epicenter of the delta wave said they had no intention of bringing back mask mandates.

“Gov. Abbott has been clear that the time for government mandating of masks is over — now is the time for personal responsibility,” Texas Gov. Greg Abbott’s (R) office said in a statement Tuesday. “Every Texan has the right to choose whether they will wear a mask, or have their children wear masks.”








Republican governors revolt against CDC mask guidance


Republican governors are rejecting new mask recommendations the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention issued Tuesday, casting the health guidance as a step back amid a push to vaccinate millio…




thehill.com





So the Republicans are washing their hands of leadership.


----------



## mooray (Jul 28, 2021)

printer said:


> Any end up in hospital? Not sure if you are following the science but it is now known that the vaccinated an get the virus but that the immune system is primed to fight the virus and people generally do not end up in hospital. I am sure it was mentioned here once or twice before.


It's funny, just how many articles and comments have you seen which clearly reflect the fact that....many of those against vaccines literally have no idea how they work. So outspoken, so boisterous, so confident, so passionate, but just no clue about any if it. To be fair, that's also pretty much the typical american in a nutshell, so I guess it shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's funny, just how many articles and comments have you seen which clearly reflect the fact that....many of those against vaccines literally have no idea how they work. So outspoken, so boisterous, so confident, so passionate, but just no clue about any if it. To be fair, that's also pretty much the typical american in a nutshell, so I guess it shouldn't be a surprise.


Had a partner at work. He was more interested in the sports game than how the government operated.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 28, 2021)

printer said:


> Any end up in hospital? Not sure if you are following the science but it is now known that the vaccinated an get the virus but that the immune system is primed to fight the virus and people generally do not end up in hospital. I am sure it was mentioned here once or twice before.


Not that I've heard about specifically yet. In our county we currently have just under 200 active covid cases with 5 hospitalizations, however the data doesn't reveal vaccination status for those hospitalized.


----------



## mooray (Jul 28, 2021)

printer said:


> Had a partner at work. He was more interested in the sports game than how the government operated.


Bless him to know his place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Not that I've heard about specifically yet. In our county we currently have just under 200 active covid cases with 5 hospitalizations, however the data doesn't reveal vaccination status for those hospitalized.


Nova Scotia reported no new cases of COVID-19 on Wednesday.

The active caseload in the province is nine, according to a news release.

No one is currently in hospital with COVID-19.

Labs in the province processed 2,704 COVID-19 tests on Tuesday.

We have 84.4 with a single shot and 66.8% with a second shot, and we've had supply issues, but are still going strong on vaccinations.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nova Scotia reported no new cases of COVID-19 on Wednesday.
> 
> The active caseload in the province is nine, according to a news release.
> 
> ...


Here's what our stats look like right now, and this also seems to throw cold water on the idea of anti-vaxx being a right-wing thing, since Santa Cruz is long known for being one of the most liberal counties in the state, if not the country:


----------



## mooray (Jul 28, 2021)

As a generalization, anti-vax is definitely a right thing(not just right-wing btw), regardless of what goes on in Santa Cruz.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> As a generalization, anti-vax is definitely a right thing(not just right-wing btw), regardless of what goes on in Santa Cruz.


That's not true in reality; it's just a tactic used to demonize those on the left who are anti-vax:








Which Political Party Is Most Anti-Vaccine?


Childhood Vaccination programs should be exempt from political bias




www.precisionvaccinations.com


----------



## topcat (Jul 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> good question. who approved the change in narrative this past Monday, July 19th? all of a sudden there it was..vaccine good.
> 
> maybe when McCarthy went to Bedminster to meet with him the previous week, he realized how much mush Trumps brain became?


Yeah, syphilis will do that.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> As a generalization, anti-vax is definitely a right thing(not just right-wing btw), regardless of what goes on in Santa Cruz.



Oh, I know several non-vaxxers, and they are not right-wing ...


they are in the stupid-wing.


----------



## mooray (Jul 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's not true in reality; it's just a tactic used to demonize those on the left who are anti-vax:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Predominantly, never said solely. And oh sure, I'm hip to the republican gaslighting like Hannity saying, "just like we've always been saying...".


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 28, 2021)

Here's some new guidance from the CDC for y'all.. Basically they are saying that is you are vaxxed, you still need to wear a mask, because you can still get covid, and you can still pass it to others:









COVID-19 and Your Health


Symptoms, testing, what to do if sick, daily activities, and more.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## mooray (Jul 28, 2021)

Duh, we've been saying that for months.

When will people realize what the 90% actually means?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> Duh, we've been saying that for months.
> 
> When will people realize what the 90% actually means?


Yeah, but a lot of people don't get it. They get the jab and think it's suddenly normalsville.



mooray said:


> Predominantly, never said solely. And oh sure, I'm hip to the republican gaslighting like Hannity saying, "just like we've always been saying...".


One of the links in the article indicated that it's 12% left and 10% on the right (based on a Pew Research Center survey), so you may have some misconceptions which have been fueled by media sensationalism and demonetization. It is an older survey, and perhaps the tides have shifted a bit by now however.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> you can still pass it to others


i cough violently every time i pass a red hat inside a store.


----------



## mooray (Jul 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> One of the links in the article indicated that it's 12% left and 10% on the right (based on a Pew Research Center survey), so you may have some misconceptions which have been fueled by media sensationalism and demonetization. It is an older survey, and perhaps the tides have shifted a bit by now however.


It's really simple and boils down to this; which party do you think trusts the gov't less? What you're saying makes no sense and conflicts with everything else. Why do they love the 2a so much? To fight gov't tyranny. Why do they hate legislation so much? Reduction of freedom. Just go around googling "vaccination rates by political affiliation" and show me something where they're generally even. That's the real metric, people that put their money where their mouth is.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i cough violently every time i pass a red hat inside a store.


And you think that's how our country will move closer to unity? I think Trumps terrible run swung you a bit too far in the opposite direction, to the point that what you are saying about causing harm to people you disagree with is equally as terrible. Why don't you just get an AK-47 and exterminate everyone you disagree with?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's really simple and boils down to this; which party do you think trusts the gov't less? What you're saying makes no sense and conflicts with everything else. Why do they love the 2a so much? To fight gov't tyranny. Why do they hate legislation so much? Reduction of freedom. Just go around googling "vaccination rates by political affiliation" and show me something where they're generally even. That's the real metric, people that put their money where their mouth is.


Personally I think they love the 2nd A so much is simple fear of having things taken away from them, and they think that they can somehow protect their freedom through violence. As far as legislation, I see that too ways: 1. I agree that there is often too much bureaucracy placed on our system, BUT.. 2. too many assholes try to get away with greed and trampling on others, so that it makes the bureaucracy necessary.

People on the left have different reasons for not wanting the vaxx. In my county there are a lot of people who eat organic and gmo free foods, and go to holistic type healers. They are simply health naturalists, and it doesn't make a lot of sense to spend so much money on organic and gmo-free food, only to inject yourself with a mRNA vaccine or others. I personally am not a purist, but I try to stick to organic and gmo-free as much as possible, and avoid western medications as much as possible. That's not to say that I won't take antibiotics when I have an infection, but you won't see me popping aspirin for a headache.


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> it doesn't make a lot of sense to spend so much money on organic and gmo-free food, only to inject yourself with a mRNA vaccine or others.


I makes sense if you want to avoid infection and give a damn about possibly infecting others. It has nothing to due with organic food.


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2021)

*Dershowitz to Newsmax: Courts Will Likely Back Mandatory COVID Shots*
Courts "always follow the science" and will uphold mandatory COVID-19 vaccinations for groups like government employees or schoolchildren if it is shown that doing so will significantly ease the spread of the disease, Harvard law professor emeritus Alan Dershowitz told Newsmax Wednesday. 

"The first right is to be safe from the disease and to make sure that all of the people the doctors, the politicians follow the science," Dershowitz told Newsmax's "John Bachman Now." "You may criticize the president or the head of the CDC, or whatever for changing their mind, but of course, they should change their minds. The data has changed. Science has changed. We have to keep up with the science."

While it's important to preserve the maximum rights of individuals, the rights of the people who would catch COVID-19 from the unvaccinated people must also be kept in mind, he continued. 

"You know the law will follow the science and if the science tells us that mandatory vaccinations for government employees or for school children will significantly ease the burden of the disease, the courts will uphold that," said Dershowitz. 

He acknowledged that there are times to be skeptical of scientists, including at this point, when Americans don't know as much as they should know about COVID-19 or its variants. 

"I can only tell you that the courts will uphold reasonable measures that are designed to protect other people," said Dershowitz. "You can refuse to take medical care. If somebody diagnoses you with cancer, and you say sorry, I don't want to have surgery. That's your right."

But when the diagnosis is about a contagious disease, personal rights "have to be balanced against the rights of others," said Dershowitz. 

"If you want to stay home, fine," he said. "If you don't want to send your kids to school and home school them, fine. But if you want to expose others to the disease, then we have to balance your rights against the rights of others who might be affected. That's what the law says."

Precedent also stands with the balance of personal rights and the rights of the public, including historically all the way back to President George Washington.

"I've actually seen this letter of President George Washington before he was president when he wrote a memo to his troops during the Revolutionary War in which he demanded that all soldiers be vaccinated in the most primitive way against smallpox," said Dershowitz. "He didn't want to see smallpox spread through the army because that could hurt the revolutionary cause."








Dershowitz to Newsmax: Courts Will Likely Back Mandatory COVID Shots


Courts "always follow the science" and will uphold mandatory COVID-19 vaccinations for groups like government employees or schoolchildren if it is shown that doing so will significantly ease...




www.newsmax.com





For those that do not know it Dershowitz is the leading legal scholar for the right.

Now the unwashed.


Morty
Pretty simple really. If I'm not sick, I don't take anything, I don't miss work, I don't wear a mask, I don't take tests to see if I'm sick, I don't hide from people, I go anywhere I need to. Don't let this 'asymptomatic' crap fool you either, there is no such thing.

Matador
Letting the government vaccinate government employees and making that mandatory? Ok whatever, but when you start mandating our children get vaccinated, then that my friends is a recipe for disaster that they should be very afraid of.

John CG
Some here are old enough to remember mandatory polio vaccinations. No one here is old enough to remember mandatory smallpox vaccinations, but that was indeed the case.

Morty
Courts should NOT follow science, it should follow the constitutional rights of, (and I hope you all remember them), Individuals.

JackWagon
It's been said before but very valid.
A pandemic so deadly 99.6% survive and a vaccine so safe they have to force people to get it.

patriot
So what is next? Gas chambers for the unvaccinated? Seems that way if they can't starve you first.

patriot
Forced shots are the same as rape.

Joe
Population control was usually dealt with wars but with the cost of destruction and years of clean up a new era is upon us. Propaganda driven fear, turn brother against brother. a "vaccine" which never been tested on humans until 2020. After knowing how crooked every aspect of these sinister people. DO you Trust Them?


----------



## HGCC (Jul 28, 2021)

Fucking kids apparently rotted his brain. Dudes walking the Rudy tightrope.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 28, 2021)

Seems big unions are pushing back against vaccine mandates:

https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/the-state-worker/article253086908.html

https://www.ny1.com/nyc/all-boroughs/politics/2021/07/27/ny-health-care-union-warns-against-any-potential-covid-19-vaccine-mandate

https://www.npr.org/2021/07/28/1021892569/nyc-employee-union-is-demanding-a-bargaining-opportunity-with-mayor-over-mandate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I was in the hospital & rehab to regain my strength for 6 weeks. Didn't walk on my own for 4 weeks. I got fucked up by Covid, no fun at all.
> Went to a pulmonary Dr last week & he tested my lungs & my oxygen levels, and they sucked. I lost 50% of my lung capacity & 20% of my ability to use oxygen.
> He said with medication I should improve, but never back to where I used to be.
> Oh fucking well, it is what it is.
> ...


Sorry to hear the bad news. How did you get it? I got vaccinated fully since April. I placed a message with my doc that I would like to get an antibody test. I need to know if I have antibodies because I get so much exposure at work. I just might get the n95s again. I wore 
Them for a long time. They get very very hot under after hours of wearing but sounds like a good idea I need to rethink. All this going on still is so fucking depressing . So many of my patients have no antibodies because of the meds they take , you know.... blood cancers like CLL and lymphoma don’t take up the vaccination to help protect and all the ignorant patients that don’t want to get vaccinated. I just look at them like walking death and see a doomed future for them. On top of that some of my colleagues don’t want to get vaccinated . So only 58% of the cancer center healthcare workers are vaccinated! It’s so demoralizing . Take care .


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 28, 2021)

printer said:


> That is one thing about the N-95's, they go around your head, none have ear loops.


Thats why I don't like them.
I wish they made an ear attach also


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 28, 2021)

Newsom pulls kids out of basketball camp over masks


The governor of California on Tuesday removed his two oldest children from their summer camp after photos emerged of his ten-year-old son with other children indoors, not wearing a face mask.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> a tactic used to demonize those on the left who are anti-vax


they kinda demonize themselves by making themselves carriers of deadly and infectious diseases, you phony fuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> is you are vaxxed, you still need to wear a mask, because you can still get covid, and you can still pass it to others


no shit sherlock, weve always known that

go fuck a tree


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> And you think that's how our country will move closer to unity? I think Trumps terrible run swung you a bit too far in the opposite direction, to the point that what you are saying about causing harm to people you disagree with is equally as terrible. Why don't you just get an AK-47 and exterminate everyone you disagree with?


do you think we want unity with the unwashed hoards of mongrels like you?

we want to ostracize you disease spreading fucks.


----------



## mooray (Jul 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Personally I think they love the 2nd A so much is simple fear of having things taken away from them, and they think that they can somehow protect their freedom through violence. As far as legislation, I see that too ways: 1. I agree that there is often too much bureaucracy placed on our system, BUT.. 2. too many assholes try to get away with greed and trampling on others, so that it makes the bureaucracy necessary.


Surely you understood the point? I was just trying to point out the theme. If you were to state as a generalization that republicans are supportive of the vaccine, I'd hope that you could see why that wouldn't make sense. 



PJ Diaz said:


> People on the left have different reasons for not wanting the vaxx. In my county there are a lot of people who eat organic and gmo free foods, and go to holistic type healers. They are simply health naturalists, and it doesn't make a lot of sense to spend so much money on organic and gmo-free food, only to inject yourself with a mRNA vaccine or others. I personally am not a purist, but I try to stick to organic and gmo-free as much as possible, and avoid western medications as much as possible. That's not to say that I won't take antibiotics when I have an infection, but you won't see me popping aspirin for a headache.


Bag logic in terms of consistency, imo. I mean....we're here on a forum using computers and those certainly didn't come from the computer tree. The "natural" argument falls apart before a person even opens their mouth. There is no consistency to be found with that angle. Now, we've been back and forth on this and you should know by now that I don't object to all angles. I don't know your specific condition, but if you say you have one that makes you high risk for vaccines and you're concerned about it, I believe you and support that concern. You say you're consistent with 1:1M risk aversion and I don't believe that at all. You say that people have a freedom angle I'll always support that. But, that holistic angle is severely flawed.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> And you think that's how our country will move closer to unity? I think Trumps terrible run swung you a bit too far in the opposite direction, to the point that what you are saying about causing harm to people you disagree with is equally as terrible. Why don't you just get an AK-47 and exterminate everyone you disagree with?


if it's nothing worse than the common cold, what's the big deal?? 

my body, my choice!!!!


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2021)

*Tennessee Pastor Vows to Ban Mask-Wearing Church Members*
A firebrand Tennessee pastor has threatened to ban church members if they show up wearing masks.

Speaking to attendees at Global Vision Bible Church in Mt. Juliet, Tennessee, on Sunday, Pastor Greg Locke said, "Don’t believe this delta variant nonsense. Stop it! Stop it!" WKRN reported.

"If they go through round two and you start showing up in all these masks and all this nonsense, I’ll ask you to leave. I will ask you to leave," Locke said in a service streamed on YouTube. "I am not playing these Democrat games up in this church. If you want to social distance, go to First Baptist Church, but don’t come to this one.

"Bunch of pastors talking about how much they want to see people heal. They’re afraid to baptize people because of a delta variant. I’m sick of it."

Speaking in a red-and-white striped circus tent about 20 miles east of downtown Nashville, Locke told his congregation: "I don't need to be a jerk for Jesus, but I'm not going to kowtow down to a wicked godless culture.

"Here's what the left has told us: 'If you comply, you compromise, if you comply, eventually you'll get in our good graces,'" he said. "But no, you'll never be able to comply enough."

Locke said Democrats shut down the country during the COVID-19 pandemic for their own personal gain.

"I ain't playing their games, shut the nation down for a second time," Locke said. "It didn't hurt the economy bad enough.


"You know what happens when they shut down private businesses? They open government businesses. The government isn't hurting one bit."

Locke has gained attention for previous statements about COVID, and for supporting former President Donald Trump’s claims that the 2020 presidential election results were due to voter fraud, the Daily Mail reported.

In March 2020, Locke announced he had no plans to stop holding service despite a warning from Gov. Bill Lee, R-Tenn., who had urged churches to move their services online.

Then in July 2020, Locke posted on Facebook that the church was remaining open and people didn't have to wear masks or social distance, claiming: "I don't care if they sent the military, they roll up in there with tanks ... ladies and gentleman, we are staying open," the Daily Mail reported.

Tennessee Department of Health Commissioner Dr. Lisa Piercey last week said the state had experienced a more than 200% increase in overall COVID-19 cases since July 1, averaging more than 700 new cases per day over a seven-day period, WKRN reported.








Tennessee Pastor Vows to Ban Mask-Wearing Church Members


A firebrand Tennessee pastor has threatened to ban church members if they show up wearing masks. Speaking to attendees at Global Vision Bible Church in Mt. Juliet, Tennessee, on Sunday...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## mooray (Jul 28, 2021)

Just how Jesus would have wanted it, full of hate, anger and exclusion.

Which verse is where someone stole Jesus' bike and then he like totally kicked the dude's and stuff and was standing over him with a huge rock and then smashed his head in and said, "this one's on me!" or something like that. It was so badass.


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2021)

*Gottlieb: US will be through delta wave in 2 or 3 weeks*
Former Food and Drug Administration Commissioner Scott Gottlieb predicted early Wednesday that the United States could get through the worst of the delta variant surge of the coronavirus in a few weeks. 

"The bottom line is, the vaccine does not make you impervious to infection," Gottlieb said during an appearance on CNBC. "There are some people who are developing mild and asymptomatic infections even after vaccination." 

After acknowledging the delta variant of the coronavirus as "much more transmissible" than the first strain, Gottlieb questioned whether that fact should "translate into general guidance" on mask wearing and vaccine requirements in the United States. 

"I don't think that's the case," he said. "I don't think we're going to get enough bang for our buck by telling vaccinated people they have to wear masks at all times to make it worth our while. I think we're further into this delta wave than we're picking up. I think in another two or three weeks we'll be through this."

"If you are vaccinated in a high-prevalence area, in contact with virus, you think you might have the virus because you have mild symptoms of it, be prudent, get tested, maybe wear a mask especially if you are around a vulnerable person," Gottlieb said on CNBC. "That should be bottom-line guidance we give." 








Gottlieb: US will be through delta wave in 2 or 3 weeks


Former Food and Drug Administration Commissioner Scott Gottlieb predicted early Wednesday that the United States could get through the worst of the delta variant surge of the coronavirus …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

Breakthrough COVID-19 infections after vaccination can lead to long-haul symptoms, Israeli study shows


The findings raise questions about the coronavirus vaccines' protection and suggest that even vaccinated people could experience long-term symptoms.



www.usatoday.com





*Breakthrough COVID infections after vaccination can lead to long-haul symptoms, Israeli study shows*

Nearly 3% of medical workers in a new Israeli study contracted COVID-19 even though they were vaccinated, and 19% of them still had symptoms six weeks later.

Although the vaccines were never expected to be perfect, the findings raise questions about their protection and suggest that even vaccinated people could experience long-term symptoms such as such as fatigue, brain fog and shortness of breath.

Dr. Ashish Jha, dean of the Brown University School of Public Health, said he finds it concerning – though not conclusive – that people had lingering symptoms weeks after getting sick.

"There really may be a risk here, but we don't know how big a risk and how much of a problem it is," he said.

Most of the people in the study who got sick had mild symptoms, and none were hospitalized.

But Jha said he is troubled by the fact that young, healthy people would get so-called breakthrough infections within a few months of vaccination. Scientists expected protection to wane over time, and they expected the vaccines to be less effective among older people and those with pre-existing health conditions. But that's not who got sick in this study.

Dr. Monica Gandhi, an infectious disease specialist at the University of California, San Francisco, said she's not surprised that a number of health care workers would become infected after being vaccinated because they're constantly exposed to sick people.

"It makes sense to me that health care workers would be particularly susceptible to breakthrough infections," she said via email, "making mitigation procedures (universal masking) even more important in health care settings."

The good news is none of the 39 people who got infected passed the coronavirus on to anyone else, according to the study, published Wednesday in the New England Journal of Medicine.

Coronavirus vaccines were never designed to perfectly protect people against all infections, noted Dr. Eric Topol, a cardiologist who founded and directs the Scripps Research Translational Institute in California.

He said current vaccines are great at preventing serious infection deep in the lungs, but not at blocking infection in the upper airways. What's needed, he said, is a nasal-spray vaccine that would stop the coronavirus from taking hold at all.

Topol said he wishes the federal government had prioritized a nasal vaccine along with shots. "It would have been the perfect combination," he said.

Some researchers believed vaccines would reduce viral loads, and people with lower viral loads would be less likely to have lingering symptoms. Topol said the new study brings that into question. 

"Those who are vaccinated did everything right, but some are going to go on to long-COVID, and that's really unfortunate," he said. 

The study followed about 1,500 Israeli health care workers for four months after they received the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine. Anyone who tested positive more than 11 days after the second dose was considered a breakthrough case. 

Thirty-nine people – 2.6% of the total – were diagnosed with the virus. One was immunosuppressed; the rest were healthy, including nurses, maintenance workers and a few doctors.

All 37 people for whom data was available were infected by an unvaccinated person, usually within their homes.

Two-thirds had mild symptoms; the rest had none at all. 

Six weeks after their diagnosis, 19% reported they still had at least one symptom: loss of smell, cough, fatigue, weakness, difficulty breathing, or muscle pain. Nine employees – 23% – weren't healthy enough to return to work after 10 days of required quarantine. One hadn't gone back after six weeks.

Most had the alpha variant of the virus, which is more contagious than the original version, but less infectious than the delta variant that now accounts for most cases in the United States.

Whether delta is more dangerous in addition to being more contagious remains unclear, Jha said.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2021)

My friend has been diagnosed as a long hauler, having all kinds of problems.


----------



## mooray (Jul 28, 2021)

Aw man, you stole PJ's thunder!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2021)

Can vitamin D protect you from COVID-19? Here’s what the latest research says


Clinical trials are underway to definitively determine whether consuming vitamin D helps reduce the risk of COVID-19. Studies suggest it might.




www.fastcompany.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Can vitamin D protect you from COVID-19? Here’s what the latest research says
> 
> 
> Clinical trials are underway to definitively determine whether consuming vitamin D helps reduce the risk of COVID-19. Studies suggest it might.
> ...


It's not too surprising, since Fauci said early on in the pandemic that he personally was taking extra vitamin D as covid prevention. I never understood why the govt didn't send out millions of vitamin D bottles to the citizens as covid prevention, since it's super cheap.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 28, 2021)

printer said:


> *Gottlieb: US will be through delta wave in 2 or 3 weeks*
> Former Food and Drug Administration Commissioner Scott Gottlieb predicted early Wednesday that the United States could get through the worst of the delta variant surge of the coronavirus in a few weeks.
> 
> "The bottom line is, the vaccine does not make you impervious to infection," Gottlieb said during an appearance on CNBC. "There are some people who are developing mild and asymptomatic infections even after vaccination."
> ...


Since he's a Republican, are we supposed to believe that the opposite is true?


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's not too surprising, since Fauci said early on in the pandemic that he personally was taking extra vitamin D as covid prevention. I never understood why the govt didn't send out millions of vitamin D bottles to the citizens as covid prevention, since it's super cheap.


Because the current administration DOES'NT CARE ABOUT YOU! We lost the best chance we had at retaining our freedom and health.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Since he's a Republican, are we supposed to believe that the opposite is true?


what in the fuck is wrong with you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

Delta variant: The epidemic will sweep across the U.S. at different times, Dr. Scott Gottlieb says


Dr. Scott Gottlieb explains why he believes the U.S. could see downslope from delta Covid surges in two to three weeks.




www.cnbc.com





*Delta variant: The epidemic will sweep across the U.S. at different times, Dr. Scott Gottlieb says*

KEY POINTS

Dr. Scott Gottlieb told CNBC on Wednesday he believes U.S. could see downslope from delta Covid surges in two to three weeks.
Gottlieb did warn, however, that northern states may start to see more delta spread, as rates decrease in the south. 
Dr. Scott Gottlieb told CNBC that he expects surging U.S. coronavirus cases, linked to the highly transmissible delta variant, to start decreasing in just a few weeks. 

“Probably, in two or three weeks, I think that we were probably about three weeks behind the U.K.,” said the former FDA chief in the Trump administration. 

“The U.K. clearly is on a downslope...I would expect some of the southern states that really were the epicenter of this epidemic to start rolling over in the next two or three weeks.”

While the epidemic is still expanding across southern states, the rate of expansion is showing signs slowing. Gottlieb told “The News with Shepard Smith” that the slowdown is a sign that those southern states may be reaching their peak. 

Gottlieb did warn, however, that northern states may start to see more delta spread, as rates decrease in the south. 

“Here, in this country, it’s going to be much more regionalized now, I don’t expect the density of the spread of delta in states like New York or Michigan to be what it was in the south,” Gottlieb said. “We have more vaccine coverage, up there, we’ve had more prior infection, but you will see an uptick in cases, even in states where there is a lot of vaccine coverage, probably just not as severe.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

These 6 red and blue states tell you everything you need to know about where Delta is hitting hardest — and why


An average of nearly twice as many people per capita are now hospitalized for COVID-19 in states that voted for Donald Trump in 2020 as in states that voted for Joe Biden, according to a Yahoo News analysis.




news.yahoo.com





*These 6 red and blue states tell you everything you need to know about where Delta is hitting hardest — and why*

Politics is hardly the only factor driving vaccine hesitancy in the U.S. But in a sign of how big a factor politics has become — and how the politicization of vaccination is shaping where the hypercontagious Delta variant is hitting hardest — an average of nearly twice as many people per capita are now hospitalized for COVID-19 in states that voted for Donald Trump in 2020 as in states that voted for Joe Biden, according to a Yahoo News analysis.

And while blue states have vaccinated (on average) more than half their residents, red states lag a dozen percentage points behind.

Comparing six specific states — Vermont, New Jersey, Minnesota, Florida, Louisiana and Nevada — only throws this troubling trend into sharper relief.


Hospitalization and vaccination numbers are, of course, not unrelated. Studies have repeatedly shown that all approved COVID vaccines reduce the risk of hospitalization (and death) by more than 95 percent. Likewise, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention estimates that more than 97 percent of all COVID patients in hospitals right now are unvaccinated.

As a result, the states with more unvaccinated residents also tend to be the states with more hospitalized residents — and these states tend to be disproportionately conservative.

Just how disproportionately conservative? Glance at any state-by-state list of COVID data and the pattern becomes clear. Just three of the 25 states with the lowest vaccination rates voted for Biden; just three of the 25 states with the highest vaccination rates voted for Trump. By the same token, just 1 of the 10 states with the highest hospitalization rates (Nevada) voted for Biden — and just 1 of the 10 states with the lowest hospitalization rates (South Dakota) voted for Trump.

When you put it all together, the big picture is as striking as it is unsettling. According to Yahoo’s analysis, the average full-vaccination rate across states that voted for Biden was 54.4 percent as of Monday morning. The average full-vaccination rate across states that voted for Trump was far lower: just 41.7 percent.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

In a desperate effort to keep their voters from dying before the next election... I guess they are gonna run those ads on rightwing hate radio stations that pump out antivaxx bullshit constantly. Once you light a fire, it's sometimes not easy to put out when it gets away from you.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sen. McConnell To Use Campaign Funds To Fund Vaccine Radio Ads*





Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell will use his campaign funds to pay for radio ads in Kentucky encouraging people to receive the coronavirus vaccine.


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Since he's a Republican, are we supposed to believe that the opposite is true?


Never said that, did I? He is not a politician, not looking to get a job with Biden from what I gather. So maybe he is unbiased? Or he is just trying to get another five minutes of fame, I don't know. It depends on whether people take actions to reduce the transmission of the virus. We thought we were doing good until we found out the Delta variant is a real bitch. In my mind what is going on is just a warmup for September when kids go back to school. If they are allowed that is.


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Because the current administration DOES'NT CARE ABOUT YOU! We lost the best chance we had at retaining our freedom and health.


Doesn't care about people contacting the virus? And they would even go to the extent of knocking on your door? What is really wrong with you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

Experts turn to antibody treatment following swarm of breakthrough COVID-19 infections


With high-risk breakthrough COVID infections, monoclonal antibodies may help.




abcnews.go.com





*Experts turn to antibody treatment following swarm of breakthrough COVID-19 infections*
*With high-risk breakthrough COVID infections, monoclonal antibodies may help.*

While authorized vaccines have proven safe and effective in holding the line against COVID-19, they are not 100% effective. Reports of uncommon breakthrough cases among fully vaccinated Americans, coupled with the delta variant tearing through the country, threaten to undermine the fiercely fought wins against the pandemic.

For the fully vaccinated who do test positive, if you are at high risk for severe infection, health experts are now turning to Food and Drug Administration authorized, virus-fighting monoclonal antibodies in some cases. They are saying it's safe and beneficial for those who have been vaccinated, but get infected with COVID-19 nonetheless.

"Receiving antibody treatments in a timely manner could be the difference of ending up in the hospital or getting over COVID (quickly)," Dr. Shmuel Shoham, infectious disease physician at Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine, told ABC News.

Monoclonal antibodies are synthetic versions of the body's natural line of defense against severe infection, now deployed for after the virus has broken past the vaccine's barrier of protection. The therapy is meant for COVID patients early on in their infection and who are at high risk of getting even sicker to help keep them out of the hospital. This risk group includes people 65 and older, who have diabetes, high blood pressure, cardiac disease, obesity, asthma or who are immunocompromised. 

It can be administered through an intravenous infusion, or a subcutaneous injection, which is less time-consuming and labor-intensive, and more practical in an outbreak situation.

The therapies still in use across the U.S., like Regeneron's antibody cocktail, has shown to hold up against the variants of concern, including delta.

MORE: Google joins growing list of employers mandating COVID-19 vaccines
It's a new use for a therapy whose authorization predates that of the vaccines.

"The trick is to proverbially cut the virus off at the pass," Dr. William Schaffner, professor of preventive medicine and infectious diseases at Vanderbilt University Medical Center, told ABC News. "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."

Though a fraction of breakthrough cases have symptoms, the few that do may need backup to fight off the infection, experts say.

"There are exceptions. Everyone has seen a handful of patients who are vaccinated, you get very, very sick. Those are by and large, people with many risk factors, and perhaps people were vaccinated longer ago, with people in whom we don't expect the vaccine to work as well," Dr. Andrew Pavia, Infectious Diseases Society of America fellow, NIH COVID treatment guidelines panel member and chief of pediatric infectious diseases at the University of Utah School of Medicine said.

(MORE: New antibody therapies may cut deaths, reduce exposure to COVID-19, data shows)

Clinical trials for monoclonal antibody therapies were conducted prior to vaccines' authorization, before shots started going into arms and far before breakthrough infections were a part of daily discussion. But the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention specifies that for vaccinated people who have subsequently contracted COVID, a vaccine should not preclude seeking further treatment.

"Prior receipt of a COVID-19 vaccine should not affect treatment decisions (including use of monoclonal antibodies… or timing of such treatments," the CDC said.
...


----------



## topcat (Jul 29, 2021)

mooray said:


> Just how Jesus would have wanted it, full of hate, anger and exclusion.
> 
> Which verse is where someone stole Jesus' bike and then he like totally kicked the dude's and stuff and was standing over him with a huge rock and then smashed his head in and said, "this one's on me!" or something like that. It was so badass.


Ooh, I sense a rock opera idea here. Get Peter Townsend on the phone. "Jesus' Revenge"


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Because the current administration DOES'NT CARE ABOUT YOU! We lost the best chance we had at retaining our freedom and health.


Except that Fauci said that back during the previous administration, so why didn't Trump send out the vitamin D back then?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

printer said:


> Never said that, did I? He is not a politician, not looking to get a job with Biden from what I gather. So maybe he is unbiased? Or he is just trying to get another five minutes of fame, I don't know. It depends on whether people take actions to reduce the transmission of the virus. We thought we were doing good until we found out the Delta variant is a real bitch. In my mind what is going on is just a warmup for September when kids go back to school. If they are allowed that is.


I'm just trying to understand how people are viewing things here. It seems that any time someone posts an article that is right-leaning, people on the left discount it as bias, and vice-vs. It's a bit sad to me that politics created a dynamic where we can't simply have a debate about an issue and set politics aside for a moment.


----------



## mooray (Jul 29, 2021)

The thing I don't like about your posts in this thread is than more than 95% of them have to do with the downsides of these vaccines. There are definitely some really low percentage downsides, but if the vast majority of the result aren't negative, why such the hyperforcus on the negative?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2021)

mooray said:


> The thing I don't like about your posts in this thread is than more than 95% of them have to do with the downsides of these vaccines. There are definitely some really low percentage downsides, but if the vast majority of the result aren't negative, why such the hyperforcus on the negative?


Same reason he cried at the thought of killing nazis before claiming he was a super secret nazi killer


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

mooray said:


> The thing I don't like about your posts in this thread is than more than 95% of them have to do with the downsides of these vaccines. There are definitely some really low percentage downsides, but if the vast majority of the result aren't negative, why such the hyperforcus on the negative?


Someone has to shed light on the dark sides. Would you prefer to simply pretend that it isn't there?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Someone has to shed light on the dark sides. Would you prefer to simply pretend that it isn't there?


Lol


----------



## mooray (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Someone has to shed light on the dark sides. Would you prefer to simply pretend that it isn't there?


So it's binary? I have my head in the sand and you fearmonger? It's that or nothing? Because I don't do that, but...what are you doing?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

mooray said:


> So it's binary? I have my head in the sand and you fearmonger? It's that or nothing? Because I don't do that, but...what are you doing?


That's not my intention, however I can't control your perspective.


----------



## mooray (Jul 29, 2021)

Take DIY's post for example. His posts roughly mirror the reality of the risks, don't you think? With the vast majority reflecting the positive side of these vaccines and the vast minority reflecting the negative side, just like he did on the last page regarding the long-haul symptoms, and just like the risk data would suggest, no? And from what I've seen, we've all supported the rights angle here, even if we think it's unwise. So it's not your intention to fearmonger by providing an imbalanced view, so what is your intention and what do you think about the accuracy of the balance you provide?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2021)

printer said:


> *Tennessee Pastor Vows to Ban Mask-Wearing Church Members*
> A firebrand Tennessee pastor has threatened to ban church members if they show up wearing masks.
> 
> Speaking to attendees at Global Vision Bible Church in Mt. Juliet, Tennessee, on Sunday, Pastor Greg Locke said, "Don’t believe this delta variant nonsense. Stop it! Stop it!" WKRN reported.
> ...


he'll be dead by 12/31/21..unless he gets a stealth vaccination and lies to his flock..that would be very ballsy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Except that Fauci said that back during the previous administration, so why didn't Trump send out the vitamin D back then?


that's an easy one. trump sent tons of medical PPE and vitamin D to China to thank them for doing such a good job with the virus that they created in the lab to make him lose re-election. turn on OAN more often


----------



## mooray (Jul 29, 2021)

And to be fair, there are tons of things that can be done to aid with any ailment and vitamins would go beyond that scope, imo. They send out vaccines, not gatorade, soup, pillows, backrubs, frontrubs, etc.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 29, 2021)

love this. please share!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

169 Dead, 644 Hospitalized in Illinois Breakthrough COVID Cases


More than 160 people have died and nearly 650 have been hospitalized in Illinois due to COVID-19 in “breakthrough” cases after they were fully vaccinated, according to state health officials.




www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 29, 2021)

170 dead, 645 in hospital in IL from people who have immunity from covid from earlier infection.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> 170 dead, 645 in hospital in IL from people who have immunity from covid from earlier infection.


No, those are people who have been fully vaccinated.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, those are people who have been fully vaccinated.


i don't see how many died and had immunity in that articlewas my point? why aren't they showing that stat? are they even measuring it? surely some others that died from covid had a previous infection that they maybe didn't even know about


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## 1212ham (Jul 29, 2021)

"These vaccines are truly effective," IDPH Director Dr. Ngozi Ezike said. "You know, everyone has heard of a case or two of someone who had a breakthrough infection or breakthrough hospitalization, but it is, that is so far the unicorn, that you need to focus on the people who are not vaccinated, they're the ones filling up the hospital as COVID patients."


The recent surge of COVID-19 cases in certain parts of the state have been found in areas of lower vaccination rates, Ezike said.


"There is a very clear connection between where those case rates are growing the fastest and how well that area is vaccinated, i.e. the more highly vaccinated areas are having lower case rates," she said.


She noted that the growing delta variant has a higher transmissibility that impacts more people at a time than previous variants. Within weeks, Ezike said Illinois has seen COVID cases double statewide.


Studies have shown that the delta variant spreads approximately 225% faster than the original strain of the virus. Studies have also shown that once a person catches the delta variant, they likely become infectious sooner, and that the virus grows more rapidly inside a person’s respiratory tract.


As the delta variant continues to spread, experts are continuing to push for more Americans to get the COVID vaccine.


All three of the vaccines currently authorized for emergency use by the FDA have shown to be largely effective against preventing serious illness and death due to COVID, and all three companies say that their vaccines are showing promise in preventing those outcomes with the delta variant as well."


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> 169 Dead, 644 Hospitalized in Illinois Breakthrough COVID Cases
> 
> 
> More than 160 people have died and nearly 650 have been hospitalized in Illinois due to COVID-19 in “breakthrough” cases after they were fully vaccinated, according to state health officials.
> ...


The state does not publicize the number of residents who tested positive after being fully vaccinated but did not die or require hospitalization in order to "help maximize the quality of the data collected on cases of greatest clinical and public health importance," IDPH's website reads.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i don't see how many died and had immunity in that articlewas my point? why aren't they showing that stat? are they even measuring it? surely some others that died from covid had a previous infection that they maybe didn't even know about


Why would they have died if they both had natural immunity and were also double jabbed?


schuylaar said:


> The state does not publicize the number of residents who tested positive after being fully vaccinated but did not die or require hospitalization in order to "help maximize the quality of the data collected on cases of greatest clinical and public health importance," IDPH's website reads.


That's because they are following suit of what the CDC did back in May of this year: https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/covid-19/health-departments/breakthrough-cases.html

In short they don't want to be reporting the multitude of asymptomatic breakthrough cases which are out there, because it will make the jabs look even less effective. This is old news.


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Someone has to shed light on the dark sides. Would you prefer to simply pretend that it isn't there?


The dark side? I'll shed some light on the dark side, Covid has killed over 4.2 million people and over 628,000 in the US. 
Would you prefer to simply pretend that it isn't there?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

1212ham said:


> The dark side? I'll shed some light on the dark side, Covid has killed over 4.2 million people and over 628,000 in the US.
> Would you prefer to simply pretend that it isn't there?


Not at all. I think people should take precautions to prevent the virus. I take precautions myself. There are a lot of vaxxed people who aren't taking any other precautions now that they are double jabbed, and personally I think this is a large reason for the recent resurgence. I myself don't go to bars or nightclubs, avoid crowded indoor spaces, decline invites to parties, and wear my mask regularly. A huge amount of vaxed people are not taking similar precautions.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Why would they have died if they both had natural immunity and were also double jabbed?
> 
> That's because they are following suit of what the CDC did back in May of this year: https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/covid-19/health-departments/breakthrough-cases.html
> 
> In short they don't want to be reporting the multitude of asymptomatic breakthrough cases which are out there, because it will make the jabs look even less effective. This is old news.


Do you think youre doing a great job here


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2021)

I went to the Dr. today to get a script for an antibody test. She said it’s a good one and will tell just how much protection I have. She said everyone has a different level of protection. Some have none, some have a little some have half and others have a very high level. I also asked her if I should be wearing an N95 or K95 and she said no. She told me that the blue surgical mask I wear is excellent at protecting , so I am just going to keep wearing that.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Why would they have died if they both had natural immunity and were also double jabbed?


you missed my question:

you posted how many people died from breakthrough infections.

i want to know how many people in that same survey either 1> had covid previously and knew of by testing 2> had covid previously but were not tested and died.

i just want a complete overview of all deaths to make it fair comparison


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I went to the Dr. today to get a script for an antibody test. She said it’s a good one and will tell just how much protection I have. She said everyone has a different level of protection. Some have none, some have a little some have half and others have a very high level. I also asked her if I should be wearing an N95 or K95 and she said no. She told me that the blue surgical mask I wear is excellent at protecting , so I am just going to keep wearing that.


Why are you listening to your doc instead of peejay


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Why are you listening to your doc instead of peejay


Because she is qualified and a real person who I respect and trust . Who is Peejay?


----------



## mooray (Jul 29, 2021)

She?!?!?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks to the usual suspects America is number 1, again...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*In shocking news, US has highest number of new cases in the world*
*New cases increased 131 percent.*

Story at a glance

The U.S. tallied 500,332 new cases for the week ending July 25.
The U.S. was followed by Brazil, Indonesia, the United Kingdom and India.
The global number of new infections was up 8 percent, with more than 3.8 million new cases.
The WHO’s latest epidemiological report shows the U.S. tallied 500,332 new cases for the week ending July 25. That’s a 131-percent increase in new infections compared with the week prior. 

The U.S. was followed by Brazil, Indonesia, the United Kingdom and India. 

The global number of new infections was up 8 percent, with more than 3.8 million new cases. 

“An average of around 540,000 cases were reported each day over the past week as compared to 490,000 cases reported daily the week before,” WHO said. 

“This increasing trend is largely attributed to substantial increases in the Region of the Americas and the Western Pacific Region,” the United Nation’s health agency said. 

If the trends continue, the total number of cases worldwide could surpass 200 million the next two weeks. 

COVID-19 deaths also increased by 21 percent globally in the last week, with most of the 69,000 deaths recorded in the Americas and Southeast Asia. 

The spike comes as delta continues to spread across the globe. Vaccination rates have also plateaued in many parts of the U.S. 

Just more than 49 percent of the American population has been fully vaccinated with 57 percent receiving at least one dose, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

Almost half of new COVID-19 cases are happening in three states


Florida, Texas and Missouri are contributing the highest number of new cases in the nation.




thehill.com





*Almost half of new COVID-19 cases are happening in three states*
*Florida, Texas and Missouri are contributing the highest number of new cases in the nation.*

Story at a glance

Several states account for around 40 percent of all new coronavirus cases.
One in 5 are occurring in Florida.
Florida has fully vaccinated approximately 48 percent of its residents, which is nearly on par with the national average of 48.8 percent.

Several states account for around 40 percent of all new coronavirus cases, as the delta variant surges across the U.S.

White House coronavirus response coordinator Jeff Zients told reporters Thursday that Florida, Texas and Missouri are contributing the highest number of new cases in the nation, adding that 1 in 5 are occurring in Florida, and “primarily among unvaccinated people.”

“Each shot matters,” Zients said. “Each additional person fully vaccinated is a step closer to putting this pandemic behind us.”

Florida has fully vaccinated approximately 48 percent of its residents, which is nearly on par with the national average of 48.8 percent. Texas and Missouri fall short of the nationwide mark at 43 and 40.7 percent, respectively. 

Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) Director Rochelle Walensky said before a Senate hearing last week that the delta variant first discovered in India accounts for 83 percent of all U.S. COVID-19 cases — which is up substantially from the 52.7 percent the first week of July. Walensky continued that virus related deaths were up by nearly 48 percent, while pitching vaccine efficacy. 

“Each death is tragic and even more heartbreaking when we know that the majority of these deaths could be prevented with a simple, safe, available vaccine,” she said. 
...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

The tRUmp supporter problem is slowly solving itself with a little help from Darwin.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

Seems like most any mammal can catch covid.











Over half the deer tested in Michigan have been exposed to SARS-CoV-2


A survey of wild deer finds a lot of antibodies that target the virus.




arstechnica.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The tRUmp supporter problem is slowly solving itself with a little help from Darwin.


At this point in America the antivaxx crowd is mostly republican and born yesterday Christian, many minorities are persuadable and they've been getting vaxxed. The loud and proud Trumpers seem the most resistant and many are in high risk groups.

One thing does make me wonder though, 90% of people over 65 have been vaxxed and are watching the situation unfold. The GOP already lost a lot of support among seniors over covid and it looks like they are gonna lose more.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

The variant from Colombia is spreading in south Florida.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

Fuck them, raise the fines, it's a workplace and it's only a fucking mask, electing adults would solve this problem.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Capitol police told to arrest visitors not wearing masks as Republicans warn rebellion over rules


‘Madam Speaker, come and get me’, says GOP representative Nancy Mace




news.yahoo.com





*Capitol police told to arrest visitors not wearing masks as Republicans warn rebellion over rules*

A growing group of Republican lawmakers is playing chicken with the Capitol police after refusing a new mask mandate, despite the threat of arrest.

Capitol police chief Thomas Manger ordered officers to report any members of Congress who refuse to wear a mask, warning they would be subject to arrest for unlawful entry under DC Code 22-3302.

While officers were directed to report members to the Sergeant at Arms before an immediate arrest, they weren’t told to give any staff or visitors the same leeway.

House Republican representatives Thomas Massie and Nancy Mace dared Nancy Pelosi and police to come at them, while Lauren Boebert reportedly dropped an offered mask to the floor (or slid across the table, per her office), and Marjorie Taylor Greene called on every Republican to ignore the "bulls***" after the mandate was reintroduced on Wednesday.

"This is INSANE," Mr Massie tweeted. "Might as well come into my office and arrest my entire staff. We are not wearing masks. I support the Capitol Hill Police, but the Chief of Police made a mistake here. The physician and the chief of police don’t have this authority."

Ms Mace, meanwhile, posted a video online along with a bat, pile of poo, and clown emojis to taunt the House speaker and Capitol police to have at it, while telling her staff to work from home to avoid arrest.

"I had Covid, I’ve had two vaccinations, I’m washing my hands, I’m even wearing my mask inside the chamber, but I’m not going to wear it anywhere else. So Madam Speaker, come and get me," Ms Mace said.

Ms Taylor Greene, who along with Mr Massie is suing Ms Pelosi over $500 fines for not wearing a mask, said the Office of the Attending Physician has no authority to fine members or deny their vote if not wearing a mask.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you missed my question:
> 
> you posted how many people died from breakthrough infections.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see that data too. Perhaps the data doesn't exist because there are no such known cases. Let me know if you come up with anything there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The variant from Colombia is spreading in south Florida.


Great, is it Lambda variant, they are working their way trough the Greek alphabet, dunno what happened to Epsilon Zeta and Eta etc.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Great, is it Lambda variant, they are working their way trough the Greek alphabet, dunno what happened to Epsilon Zeta and Eta etc.



B.1.621


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/07/28/colombia-variant-coronavirus-florida/



*Another coronavirus variant has reached Florida. Here’s what you need to know.*

A coronavirus variant discovered in Colombia is showing up among patients in South Florida, increasing infections and putting health officials on alert as calls grow louder for unvaccinated individuals to get inoculated.

Carlos Migoya, CEO of Jackson Health System, told WPLG in Miami earlier this week that the B.1.621 variant has accounted for about 10 percent of coronavirus patients, trailing behind delta, the now-dominant variant in the United States that has been ravaging the nation’s unvaccinated, and the gamma variant. B.1.621 has yet to receive a Greek-letter designation as more prominent variants have.

Migoya told the news station that he speculated B.1.621 is rising in South Florida because of international travel between Colombia and Miami, which serves as a gateway to Latin America.

A person who replied to an email sent from The Washington Post to Migoya’s office said he was unavailable to comment.

Health experts will keep B.1.621 on their radar as the fall season looms and as parts of the country still lag in their vaccination efforts, experts told The Post.

The earliest documented samples of B.1.621 were noted in January, and at least 16 cases have been recently reported in the United Kingdom, where health officials have noted that the majority of cases linked to the variant were the result of international travel.

Public Health England noted last week that there is currently no evidence to indicate that the variant causes more severe disease or evades the efficacy of vaccines. Yet the agency has designated the variant to be under investigation as it continues to conduct lab testing to better understand the impact mutations have on the coronavirus.

The European Center for Disease Control and Prevention has also chosen to assign the variant as one of interest, as evidence could suggest significant impact. But the designation also notes that much of the data is preliminary and marked with many questions.

In the United States, the variant has yet to be named a variant of interest or concern, accounting for just more than 2.1 percent of cases as of July 17, noted John Sellick, a professor at the Jacobs School of Medicine and Biomedical Sciences at the University at Buffalo.

“The only time it becomes important is if it gives virus selective advantage, which we’ve seen with delta variant,” he said. “We’ll see with this one. … What we have to see is two weeks from now, or four weeks from now, is this going to do another trick and wind up being more?”

Sellick noted how quickly the delta variant went from accounting for just more than 10 percent cases at the beginning of June to more than 80 percent of cases by mid-July.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is monitoring more than 10 other variants in addition to B.1.621, the variant popping up in South Florida.

Only time will provide more information about B.1.621, Sellick said.

“If this thing is really more transmissible and goes from 2 percent [of infections] to 30 percent or to 60 percent; we don’t want to see that,” he said. “It has to be more fit than the delta variant. It would have to be more transmissible.”

It doesn’t take much time for variants to spread, especially among unvaccinated people, said Preeti N. Malani, chief health officer and a professor of medicine in the Division of Infectious Diseases at the University of Michigan.

Malani pointed to drug company Biogen’s annual leadership conference in February 2020, from which the coronavirus spread across Massachusetts and the country, as an example of how quickly variants can spread.

“If you have a lot of unvaccinated people gathering and then they’re going back home, you could have very rapid transmission in few weeks,” she said.

Concerns about variants really set in when they are more contagious or elude the vaccine, she said.

Many worries about variants and further infections can be mitigated with more people choosing to get vaccinated, but that effort has become like a “whack-a-mole” initiative as new variants emerge and fears about vaccination hinder progress, Malani said.

“This concept of risk is interesting. We understand we take risks with a lot of things,” she said, mentioning car travel or late-night dog walks as examples. “With coronavirus, that risk seems so high to some and to others it’s not. [The risk is] somewhere in the middle. The risk of vaccination is really rare. As we move forward, the risk is not going to go to zero anytime soon.”

As the delta variant continues to wreak havoc across the country, along with other coronavirus variants making their debut in new infections, it might be time to reconsider travel and social plans even if one is vaccinated, experts say.

“This is a novel coronavirus. We’re still learning about it,” Malani said. “Each of these variants bring new challenges.”


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> 169 Dead, 644 Hospitalized in Illinois Breakthrough COVID Cases
> 
> 
> More than 160 people have died and nearly 650 have been hospitalized in Illinois due to COVID-19 in “breakthrough” cases after they were fully vaccinated, according to state health officials.
> ...


Why not include a line from the article,

"That figure equates to 2.44% of COVID-19 deaths in the state since Jan. 1"

Nobody said the vaccine would be perfect. We could have waited eight years to bring it out but we thought the tradeoff if getting the vaccine in arms under a year was a good one.

So does that means 97.56% of the deaths were people without full vaccination?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> B.1.621


It will have it's work cut out out to keep up with delta which is over 1000 X more contagious than the wild strain, the Alpha or UK strain was 10 x more contagious than the original edition. More contagious is way worse than more deadly and Darwin's winner is the one who can infect the most, not kill the most.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

Can you imagine what a piece of shit you have to be to kill your children to own the libs, 33% of all new COVID19 cases in Louisiana are CHILDREN.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

5% -10% of children with covid will be long haulers and have their health permanently ruined for life, but their parents will own the libs.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

printer said:


> Why not include a line from the article,
> 
> "That figure equates to 2.44% of COVID-19 deaths in the state since Jan. 1"
> 
> ...


Because that Jan 1st date is irrelevant in considering the % of covid deaths in vaccinated individuals, since very few people were vaccinated in the early months of that date range, which also happens to be when the highest wave of infections was occurring, which makes that % fundamentally flawed. If they'd like to give us the % between May and today, that would be a more relevant number. This is exactly the kind of funny math I was referring to just a few days ago.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

This is what I have been warning about from the start, many survivors will have their health permanently ruined.










Nearly 25% of Patients in US Experience ‘Long COVID’ Symptoms, Study Finds


Yearlong study finds symptoms among coronavirus survivors of all ages, including fatigue, pain, breathing difficulties




www.voanews.com


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Because that Jan 1st date is irrelevant in considering the % of covid deaths in vaccinated individuals, since very few people were vaccinated in the early months of that date range, which also happens to be when the highest wave of infections was occurring, which makes that % fundamentally flawed. If they'd like to give us the % between May and today, that would be a more relevant number. This is exactly the kind of funny math I was referring to just a few days ago.


So what would be an acceptable percentage of vaccinated people that end up in hospital, percentage of vaccinated that die in your opinion?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Can you imagine what a piece of shit you have to be to kill your children to own the libs, 33% of all new COVID19 cases in Louisiana are CHILDREN.


It's almost like God is smiting them for worshiping the orange calf or something, those who the the Lord wishes to destroy he first makes mad. Or perhaps it could just be Darwin at work I suppose, natural selection, or self selection for extinction. It will kill but a few and will fuck over many, some will be maimed and some stupefied. There is a significant loss of IQ points for many people who recover from covid according to new research and the bunch getting it now can't afford to lose much smarts.









Large study finds COVID-19 is linked to a substantial deficit in intelligence


People who have recovered from COVID-19 tend to score significantly lower on an intelligence test compared to those who have not contracted the virus, ...



www.psypost.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's almost like God is smiting them for worshiping the orange calf or something, those who the the Lord wishes to destroy he first makes mad. Or perhaps it could just be Darwin at work I suppose, natural selection, or self selection for extinction. It will kill but a few and will fuck over many, some will be maimed and some stupefied. There is a significant loss of IQ points for many people who recover from covid according to new research and the bunch getting it now can't afford to lose much smarts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think a moron will even notice losing 10 or 20 IQ points.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't think a moron will even notice losing 10 or 20 IQ points.


Might cause a few Trumpers to start drooling and make it harder for them to register to vote and find polling stations. The less smarts and money they have the better.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

Internal CDC document urges new messaging, warns delta infections likely more severe - The Washington Post


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

*‘Jarring’: Anti-Mask Mob Threatens State Public Health Official*





When public health official Dr. Faisal Khan addressed mask mandates at a St. Louis County council meeting, he was met with racist, xenophobic, and threatening ire. “This was truly unprecedented,” says Khan.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Can you imagine what a piece of shit you have to be to kill your children to own the libs, 33% of all new COVID19 cases in Louisiana are CHILDREN.


That's not what the Louisiana Dept of Health is saying: https://ladhh.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/4ecc2bfa2fa54b6eb5c0eccda972d203

Do the math, and you will find that it's around 22% of the new covid cases are individuals under 18 (I assume that's what you mean by "kids"; if you mean kids under 5 it's much less) -- 4619 cases for under 18 out of a total of 21, 215 cases. It's also good to put in perspective how much of the Louisiana population is under 18, which is just over 27%. Additionally, out of over 10,000 covid related deaths in Louisiana, only 9 of those have been people under 18, which is effectively less than 0.1% of covid deaths in Louisiana.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

printer said:


> So what would be an acceptable percentage of vaccinated people that end up in hospital, percentage of vaccinated that die in your opinion?


None of it is "acceptable".


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> None of it is "acceptable".


Then every drug or vaccine ever produced should be discarded. There is no perfect drug or treatment.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will have it's work cut out out to keep up with delta which is over 1000 X more contagious than the wild strain, the Alpha or UK strain was 10 x more contagious than the original edition. More contagious is way worse than more deadly and Darwin's winner is the one who can infect the most, not kill the most.


I think you're confused. The new strain shows 1000x more viral load in infected individuals, but in reality it's only around 64% more transmissible than Alpha, which is 50% more transmissible than the original wild strain:








What's This About Delta Being 1,000 Times More Infectious?


Here's where that frightening figure comes from




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

printer said:


> Then every drug or vaccine ever produced should be discarded. There is no perfect drug or treatment.


If that's your position, then you are welcome to it, but I disagree with your assessment (at least the first part of it).


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

Biden orders vaccine mandate for all 1.5 million members of the U.S. military - NYT


----------



## mooray (Jul 29, 2021)

I wonder what percentage would be so low to where republicans stop holding it up like it's massive, while simultaneously and intentionally ignoring other data that is clearly worse.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Biden orders vaccine mandate for all 1.5 million members of the U.S. military - NYT


You got a link to that? All I'm seeing is that "he has ordered the military to start taking steps toward making the COVID-19 vaccine mandatory for uniformed service members". I believe that he is doing this in prep for full licensure of the vaccines past the current EUA, which is anticipated in September.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't think a moron will even notice losing 10 or 20 IQ points.


Maybe we need a new term for them, covidiot, as in Fred was average before he caught covid and now he's a covidiot and can't figure shit out at work anymore.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'd like to see that data too. Perhaps the data doesn't exist because there are no such known cases. Let me know if you come up with anything there.


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> If that's your position, then you are welcome to it, but I disagree with your assessment (at least the first part of it).


No airplane should ever leave the ground as they on occasion crash. Heck, we should not even allow cars, alcohol, sugar, salt, sex...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I think you're confused. The new strain shows 1000x more viral load in infected individuals, but in reality it's only around 64% more transmissible than Alpha, which is 50% more transmissible than the original wild strain:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever the exact R0 is of delta, it shot through the US population to 90% dominance in less than 60 days out pacing and replacing the contagious alpha variant and it put the USA back in the number 1 spot for cases globally.


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> If that's your position, then you are welcome to it, but I disagree with your assessment (at least the first part of it).


Not my position, your.



PJ Diaz said:


> None of it is "acceptable".


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You got a link to that? All I'm seeing is that "he has ordered the military to start taking steps toward making the COVID-19 vaccine mandatory for uniformed service members". I believe that he is doing this in prep for full licensure of the vaccines past the current EUA, which is anticipated in September.


No, not mandated yet. He asked the Pentagon to look into it.


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This is what I have been warning about from the start, many survivors will have their health permanently ruined.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Including ED. We should talk about living the rest of your life with a limp dick, and maybe folks will have 2nd thoughts about being stupid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

injinji said:


> Including ED. We should talk about living the rest of your life with a limp dick, and maybe folks will have 2nd thoughts about being stupid.



On the bright side it will keep some tRUmptards from breeding.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

printer said:


> No airplane should ever leave the ground as they on occasion crash. Heck, we should not even allow cars, alcohol, sugar, salt, sex...


This site needs an eye-roll emoji, because now you're just being ridiculous. The reality is that we won't know the implications of any of this for at least 5 years.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

Seat belts should be removed, they inhibit our freedumb.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> On the bright side it will keep some tRUmptards from breeding.


The covidiots will either die off, or be impotent.

That's the ticket!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

rollitup said:


> The covidiots will either die off, or be impotent.
> 
> That's the ticket!



Being impotent is not that big of a deal to incels lol.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

LAUSD to require COVID-19 testing for all students and staff, regardless of vaccination status


The Los Angeles Unified School District will require all students and employees who are returning for in-person instruction to participate in weekly COVID-19 testing — regardless of vaccination sta…




ktla.com


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> This site needs an eye-roll emoji, because now you're just being ridiculous. The reality is that we won't know the implications of any of this for at least 5 years.


You are quite the researcher.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Whatever the exact R0 is of delta, it shot through the US population to 90% dominance in less than 60 days out pacing and replacing the contagious alpha variant and it put the USA back in the number 1 spot for cases globally.


There is zero evidence to support your assertion that Delta is 1000x more transmissible than any other variant or the original wild strain itself. Feel free to attempt to prove me wrong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> There is zero evidence to support your assertion that Delta is 1000x more transmissible than any other variant or the original wild strain itself. Feel free to attempt to prove me wrong.


It's about 70% more transmissible than the alpha variant and I believe that was around 40% more contagious than the "wild strain". More contagious is far worse than more virulent. Delta has a high R0 is because it has a 1000 times more virus in the nose and throat than the alpha strain and a more effective spike protein.

The main point is it's dominated other strains in just 60 days and caused a 4th wave in a partly vaccinated country, America now has the highest case count globally, again. Without masks and NPIs in some low vax states viral infection will be (already is) exponential. When hospitals are overwhelmed shit shuts down, that's been the metric.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

Death, maiming, limp dick and idiocy are some of the risks of covid. Some covidiots with complex jobs could have difficulty.

UK Study Shows Link Between COVID and Drop in Reasoning Abilities, Problem Solving (newsweek.com)

*UK Study Shows Link Between COVID and Drop in Reasoning Abilities, Problem Solving*

A study from the U.K. has found links between those who contracted COVID-19 and a decline in their reasoning and problem-solving abilities.

The study, published last week in _The Lancet_, examined people who had taken the Great British Intelligence Test (GBIT). The test measures different types of human mental abilities. Among 81,337 people who took the test between January and December 2020, 12,689 said they had contracted COVID-19.

Using data from the 81,337 test-takers, researchers first determined average test scores for people of different sexes, ethnicities, first languages, countries of residence, occupational statuses and earnings. They then compared those averages to the actual scores of people who had and hadn't contracted COVID-19. Of the test takers, 12,689 had contracted COVID-19.

The comparison found that those who had contracted COVID-19 had performed worse on different parts of the GBIT compared to those who hadn't contracted the virus. People who contracted COVID-19 performed worse on test tasks involving reasoning, problem-solving, spatial planning and target detection, CTV News reported.

People who contracted COVID-19 also performed worse if they experienced more severe viral symptoms. For example, those who had been placed on a ventilator experienced the biggest cognitive deficits, comparable to a seven-point drop in one's IQ (intelligence quotient), the study said.

"These results accord with reports of long-COVID, where 'brain fog', trouble concentrating and difficulty finding the correct words are common," researchers wrote. "Recovery from COVID-19 infection may be associated with particularly pronounced problems in aspects of higher cognitive or 'executive' function."

Researchers also said that such cognitive deficits can continue long after a person stops experiencing other COVID-19 symptoms. The deficits could last for weeks or months after a person initially contracts the virus.

However, researchers added that further research involving brain imaging data is needed. Only then can researchers properly determine whether COVID-19 causes neurobiological or psychological changes that affect intelligence.

The study's research team involved academics from Imperial College London, King's College and the Universities of Cambridge, Southampton and Chicago.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's about 70% more transmissible than the alpha variant and I believe that was around 40% more contagious than the "wild strain". More contagious is far worse than more virulent. Delta has a high R0 is because it has a 1000 times more virus in the nose and throat than the alpha strain and a more effective spike protein.


Your numbers are still off a bit, but I'm willing to accept those stats as "approximate". What you've just stated however is drastically different than your previous assertion of Delta being "over 1000 X more contagious than the wild strain". 

Furthermore, there is some pretty good evidence that this variant may have come from a vaccinated person, due to its ability to work around the protection of the current vaccines. I mean it could just be coincidence, but it's seeming less and less likely with the big uptick of vaxxed people getting sick, hospitalized and dying from Delta specifically.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> the big uptick of vaxxed people getting sick, hospitalized and dying from Delta specifically.


from 1.3% to 1.8%?


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 29, 2021)

printer said:


> Doesn't care about people contacting the virus? And they would even go to the extent of knocking on your door? What is really wrong with you?


They should knock on peoples door, to warn them about the dangers of McDonalds. That would actually be a worth while campaign to pursue!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Your numbers are still off a bit, but I'm willing to accept those stats as "approximate". What you've just stated however is drastically different than your previous assertion of Delta being "over 1000 X more contagious than the wild strain".
> 
> Furthermore, there is some pretty good evidence that this variant may have come from a vaccinated person, due to its ability to work around the protection of the current vaccines. I mean it could just be coincidence, but it's seeming less and less likely with the big uptick of vaxxed people getting sick, hospitalized and dying from Delta specifically.


The variant came from India where almost nobody was vaccinated.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2021)

most Red states are not taking the vaccine. Covid cases are surging in red states.


Farewell and adieu...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

printer said:


> Why not include a line from the article,
> 
> "That figure equates to 2.44% of COVID-19 deaths in the state since Jan. 1"
> 
> ...





PJ Diaz said:


> Because that Jan 1st date is irrelevant in considering the % of covid deaths in vaccinated individuals, since very few people were vaccinated in the early months of that date range, which also happens to be when the highest wave of infections was occurring, which makes that % fundamentally flawed. If they'd like to give us the % between May and today, that would be a more relevant number. This is exactly the kind of funny math I was referring to just a few days ago.


I found some recent numbers (from NJ) which illustrate exactly what I've been saying here:








COVID-19 breakthrough cases climb in NJ | NJ Spotlight News


As the number of breakthrough cases climb, Murphy administration urges vaccinated residents to mask up.




www.njspotlight.com





"Over the past two weeks, breakthrough infections and deaths accounted for a much larger portion of new cases and deaths than they did in the 23 weeks after the first New Jersey residents were fully protected by vaccination on Jan. 19. Breakthrough cases and deaths made up less than 1% of all new infections and deaths between Jan. 19 and June 28. But cases in vaccinated people accounted for about 17% of more than 3,300 new cases and 24% of 71 deaths occurring between June 29 and July 12, the analysis found."


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> most Red states are not taking the vaccine. Covid cases are surging in red states.
> View attachment 4954228
> 
> Farewell and adieu...


Meanwhile in Los Angeles, over 25% of new covid cases are vaxxed individuals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

*WaPo: CDC Document Warns Delta Variant Spreads Like Chickenpox*





The Washington Post is reporting on the details of an internal CDC document it obtained that warns the Covid Delta variant spreads as easily as chickenpox and causes more several illness than previous variants. We discuss that and more with Dr. Vin Gupta, Shannon Pettypiece, and Julie Pace.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Meanwhile in Los Angeles, over 25% of new covid cases are vaxxed individuals.


they never told me the vaccine gave me immunity.....just a better chance of survival and less chance of spreading it....win/win in my book


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

The Latest: US health officials to release new COVID-19 data


NEW YORK -- U.S. health officials are expected to release new data about the spread of COVID-19 on Friday that led to their decision to recommend that vaccinated people wear masks in some situations, a reversal of previous guidance.




apnews.com





*The Latest: US health officials to release new COVID-19 data*
NEW YORK -- U.S. health officials are expected to release new data about the spread of COVID-19 on Friday that led to their decision to recommend that vaccinated people wear masks in some situations, a reversal of previous guidance.

The report, to be released by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, comes from a recent investigation of a coronavirus outbreak in Provincetown, Massachusetts, according to a federal official who spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to disclose the plan.

Earlier this week, the CDC changed its masking guidelines, recommending that even vaccinated people return to wearing masks indoors in parts of the U.S. where the delta variant of the coronavirus is fueling surges in new cases.

Citing new – but unreleased -- information about the variant’s ability to spread among vaccinated people, the CDC also recommended indoor masks for all teachers, staff, students and visitors at schools nationwide, regardless of vaccination status.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Latest: US health officials to release new COVID-19 data
> 
> 
> NEW YORK -- U.S. health officials are expected to release new data about the spread of COVID-19 on Friday that led to their decision to recommend that vaccinated people wear masks in some situations, a reversal of previous guidance.
> ...


No surprise here.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> they never told me the vaccine gave me immunity.....just a better chance of survival and less chance of spreading it....win/win in my book


Unfortunately there are a lot of vaxxed folks out there who don't think they can spread it or get it. As soon as they got the jab the masks came off and parties were thrown.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Unfortunately there are a lot of vaxxed folks out there who don't think they can spread it or get it. As soon as they got the jab the masks came off and parties were thrown.


i agree.....I'll be wearing a mask as long as it takes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

Behind the Masks, a Mystery: How Often Do the Vaccinated Spread the Virus? (Published 2021)


The C.D.C.’s new masking advice was based in part on data showing that the virus can thrive in the airways of vaccinated people. The findings are expected on Friday.




www.nytimes.com





*Behind the Masks, a Mystery: How Often Do the Vaccinated Spread the Virus?*
*The C.D.C.’s new masking advice was based in part on data showing that the virus can thrive in the airways of vaccinated people. The findings are expected on Friday.*

The recommendation that vaccinated people in some parts of the country dust off their masks was based largely on one troublesome finding, according to Dr. Rochelle Walensky, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

New research showed that vaccinated people infected with the Delta variant carry tremendous amounts of the virus in the nose and throat, she said in an email responding to questions from The New York Times.

The finding contradicts what scientists had observed in vaccinated people infected with previous versions of the virus, who mostly seemed incapable of infecting others.

That conclusion dealt Americans a heavy blow: People with so-called breakthrough infections — cases that occur despite full vaccination — of the Delta variant may be just as contagious as unvaccinated people, even if they have no symptoms.

That means fully immunized people with young children, aging parents, or friends and family with weak immune systems will need to renew vigilance, particularly in high-transmission communities. Vaccinated Americans may need to wear masks not just to protect themselves, but everyone in their orbit.

There are 67,000 new cases per day on average in the United States, as of Thursday. If vaccinated people are transmitting the Delta variant, they may be contributing to the increases — although probably to a far lesser degree than the unvaccinated.

The C.D.C. has not yet published its data, frustrating experts who want to understand the basis for the change of heart on masks. Four scientists familiar with the research said it was compelling and justified the C.D.C.’s advice that the vaccinated wear masks again in public indoor spaces.

The research was conducted by people outside the C.D.C., the scientists said, and the agency is working quickly to analyze and publish the results. The agency expects to publish the research on Friday, one official said.
Some of the research may be related in part to an outbreak in Provincetown, Mass., where Fourth of July festivities have led to 882 cases as of Thursday. Nearly three-quarters of those people were fully vaccinated.

The agency also has tracked data from the Covid-19 Sports and Society Workgroup, a coalition of professional sports leagues that is testing more than 10,000 people at least daily and sequencing all infections.
It’s still unclear how common breakthrough infections are and how long the virus persists in the body in those cases. Breakthroughs are rare, and unvaccinated people account for the bulk of virus transmission, Dr. Walensky said.

Regardless, the data that the C.D.C. is reviewing suggest that even fully immunized people can be unwilling vectors for the virus. “We believe at individual level they might, which is why we updated our recommendation,” Dr. Walensky said in her email to The Times.

The conclusion also suggests that vaccinated people who are exposed to the virus should get tested, even if they feel fine. (In Britain, vaccinated people who are contacts of a known case are required to isolate for 10 days.)

The new data do not mean that the vaccines are ineffective. The vaccines still powerfully prevent severe illness and death, as they were meant to, and people with breakthrough infections very rarely end up in a hospital.

About 97 percent of people hospitalized with Covid-19 are unvaccinated, according to data from the C.D.C. But scientists warned even last year that the vaccines might not completely prevent infection or transmission. (Immunity from natural infection may offer even less protection.)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 29, 2021)

Florida might as well be a leper colony.


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Except that Fauci said that back during the previous administration, so why didn't Trump send out the vitamin D back then?


Trump did the best thing he could have. He recommended hydroxychloroquine, the moment he did, doctors at the hospital I work at, immediately started using it and saving peoples lives! Hydroxychloroquine, Ivermectin, Doxycycline, Vitamin D and Zinc have all become standard operating procedure to treat SARS-CoV-2, in red states. Red States are beating Covid-19 and have been for months. Blue states continue to suffer with Covid-19, mask mandates, small business bankruptcy and death! The numbers the AP, NIH, CDC are flaunting are all bullshit, to convince the sheep to take a poison.


----------



## Porky1982 (Jul 29, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Trump did the best thing he could have. He recommended hydroxychloroquine, the moment he did, doctors at the hospital I work at, immediately started using it and saving peoples lives! Hydroxychloroquine, Ivermectin, Doxycycline, Vitamin D and Zinc have all become standard operating procedure to treat SARS-CoV-2, in red states. Red States are beating Covid-19 and have been for months. Blue states continue to suffer with Covid-19, mask mandates, small business bankruptcy and death! The numbers the AP, NIH, CDC are flaunting are all bullshit, to convince the sheep to take a poison.


 Your the lady with the short white hair right??


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Trump did the best thing he could have. He recommended hydroxychloroquine, the moment he did, doctors at the hospital I work at, immediately started using it and saving peoples lives! Hydroxychloroquine, Ivermectin, Doxycycline, Vitamin D and Zinc have all become standard operating procedure to treat SARS-CoV-2, in red states. Red States are beating Covid-19 and have been for months. Blue states continue to suffer with Covid-19, mask mandates, small business bankruptcy and death! The numbers the AP, NIH, CDC are flaunting are all bullshit, to convince the sheep to take a poison.


*Urophagia*


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Urophagia*


Seriously doubt drinking your own piss would cure you of Covid, but more power to you. Let us know how it works out for you baby!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Seriously doubt drinking your own piss would cure you of Covid, but more power to you. Let us know how it works out for you baby!


that must be what u are doing......drinking your own piss


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 29, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Trump did the best thing he could have. He recommended hydroxychloroquine, the moment he did, doctors at the hospital I work at, immediately started using it and saving peoples lives! Hydroxychloroquine, Ivermectin, Doxycycline, Vitamin D and Zinc have all become standard operating procedure to treat SARS-CoV-2, in red states. Red States are beating Covid-19 and have been for months. Blue states continue to suffer with Covid-19, mask mandates, small business bankruptcy and death! The numbers the AP, NIH, CDC are flaunting are all bullshit, to convince the sheep to take a poison.


Who are these "sheep" you speak of?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 29, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Who are these "sheep" you speak of?


These idiots


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Florida might as well be a leper colony.
> 
> View attachment 4954263View attachment 4954264View attachment 4954265


We're number 1! We're number 1!

Like we used to say in the Navy. What the Fuck? Over.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 29, 2021)

injinji said:


> We're number 1! We're number 1!
> 
> Like we used to say in the Navy. What the Fuck? Over.


Florida seems to have a voodoo curse on it already …
Qtard Governor , Resident Orange Dumbfuck …


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm in the sticks in NW Florida. Tonight on the national news they had the color coded map of Florida. Our county was the brightest red they had. We are up to 29% vaccine rate now. It was 25% for a good while.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 29, 2021)

injinji said:


> I'm in the sticks in NW Florida. Tonight on the national news they had the color coded map of Florida. Our county was the brightest red they had. We are up to 29% vaccine rate now. It was 25% for a good while.


Listen if you got a ghilli suit … i got a job for you .


I got you a rock solid alibi … i got you


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Florida seems to have a voodoo curse on it already …
> Qtard Governor , Resident Orange Dumbfuck …
> 
> View attachment 4954282


We have had more than our share of troubles. The Governors will come and go, but the hurricanes are here to stay. Two and a half years out, I deal with Micheal everyday. Will the rest of my life. And like your graphic points out, Florida is likely to get more bad storms going forward.


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Listen if you got a ghilli suit … i got a job for you .
> 
> 
> I got you a rock solid alibi … i got you


Thanks anyway, but I have to live here.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 29, 2021)

Feel bad you are in the soup


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Feel bad you are in the soup


I live on land that's been in the family since the 1800's. Some of the prettiest river and creek bottoms and a nice sandhill cypress pond. I've always spent a lot of time in the woods, but since the lockdown, I've been going into work one day a week. So I do the grocery store thing, any banking or other honey do's on my list that day, and stay my ass in the woods the rest of the time.

My work did open back up last week. But I don't know how long we will stay open. Our first big event is expecting near 200 people. They are saying that they will enforce mask wearing except when they are seated at their table for dining. And I have heard through the grapevine that many folks bought tickets, but are not going. It's an annual fund raiser. Most years they have near 300 folks. I gave up working weekends because I didn't want to see this kind of crowd. But this is a week night event, so I will be working it. I've had my shots, but I'll be masked up all night.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 30, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Hydroxychloroquine, Ivermectin, Doxycycline, Vitamin D and Zinc have all become standard operating procedure to treat SARS-CoV-2, in red states.


I don't think many doctors will offer such therapeutics out here in California. Maybe in the "red counties".


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't think many doctors will offer such therapeutics out here in California. Maybe in the "red counties".


I know. It's because in blue states, they don't care about their citizens. It's turned into a sad state of affairs. I'm not even kidding, around here, those types of therapeutics is the 1st thing we turn to. We don't have time for political bullshit, we go straight to what works. I wish people could open up their eyes and realize, the democrats are literally killing people for political reasons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Looks like Fox viewers are getting whipsawed on Covid information, even former Trump administration officials are saying delta will get you, if you are unvaxxed.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you aren't vaccinated and haven't had COVID, you will get Delta variant: Brett Giroir | Fox News

*If you aren't vaccinated and haven't had COVID, you will get Delta variant: Brett Giroir*
*Former Trump health official urges Americans to get vaccinated*

Admiral Brett Giroir, former assistant health secretary under President Trump, warned on "America Reports" Thursday that the Delta variant is so contagious that it's "just a matter of time" before everyone who is not vaccinated and hasn't had COVID-19 yet catches it.

ADM BRETT GIROIR: _Anyone who’s not vaccinated and who did not have COVID previously, the Delta variant is so contagious that you’re going to get it. It is just a matter of time. If you have prior immunity you do have some protection, but more and more data are telling us that that protection is not so good against Delta. Remember, you can get the Flu every year. It’s not because your immunity isn’t good. It’s because the Flu changes and Delta is really a new strain that is different than everything we’ve seen. So, I am really concerned that natural immunity, although real, is not going to be sufficient against Delta. If you don’t have natural immunity and you’re not vaccinated, you’re going to get Delta. So, prevent it by getting your vaccine._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Mask sales sharply rise amid surging cases of Delta variant


Masks are flying off the shelves once again as cases of the COVID-19 Delta variant surge and are expected to climb even higher, according to new guidance from the Centers for Disease Control.




nypost.com





*Mask sales sharply rise amid surging cases of Delta variant*

Masks are flying off the shelves once again as cases of the COVID-19 Delta variant surge and are expected to climb even higher, according to new guidance from the Centers for Disease Control.

Sales were up 24 percent this week ending Tuesday, compared to the prior week, after two months of declining revenue, according to the Adobe Digital Economy Index.

Instacart said its online mask sales have been rising since July 4 after a three-month decline, and Google searches for “masks” have doubled since the CDC recommended indoor-mask mandates even for fully vaccinated people Tuesday, the search engine said.

The increase came even though the chances of becoming severely ill with the Delta variant are extremely low to inoculated individuals, according to scientists.

About half of Americans are fully vaccinated, and those who are not currently account for around 99.5 percent of COVID-19 deaths and 97 percent of hospitalizations.

As more municipalities once again require masks indoors, New York City is set to issue new local guidance next week based on the CDC’s new advice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

*FL Doctor On Those Doubting Covid Surge: 'This Is Happening'*





Dr. Samer Fahmy, the chief medical officer of a Florida hospital, says vaccinations are the key to defeating the Delta surge of Covid-19 and has a message for those who don't believe the virus is surging again: 'This is happening.'


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> This site needs an eye-roll emoji, because now you're just being ridiculous. The reality is that we won't know the implications of any of this for at least 5 years.


We do know how many deaths we had without a vaccine. No, you are being ridiculous expecting a perfect vaccine. And speaking anout the NJ breakthough cases,

"Of the 49 fully vaccinated who did succumb to the illness, “many had other complicating factors, which kept them vulnerable to a COVID infection,” Murphy said."









COVID-19 breakthrough cases climb in NJ | NJ Spotlight News


As the number of breakthrough cases climb, Murphy administration urges vaccinated residents to mask up.




www.njspotlight.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Vaccination is not enough by itself to stop the spread of variants, study finds | CNN


Vaccination alone won't stop the rise of new variants and in fact could push the evolution of strains that evade their protection, researchers warned Friday.




www.cnn.com





*Vaccination is not enough by itself to stop the spread of variants, study finds*

CNN — 
Vaccination alone won’t stop the rise of new variants and in fact could push the evolution of strains that evade their protection, researchers warned Friday.

They said people need to wear masks and take other steps to prevent spread until almost everyone in a population has been vaccinated.

Their findings, published in Nature Scientific Reports, support an unpopular decision by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to advise even fully vaccinated people to start wearing masks again in areas of sustained or high transmission.

“We found that a fast rate of vaccination decreases the probability of emergence of a resistant strain,” the team wrote.

“Counterintuitively, when a relaxation of non-pharmaceutical interventions happened at a time when most individuals of the population have already been vaccinated, the probability of emergence of a resistant strain was greatly increased,” they added.

“Our results suggest that policymakers and individuals should consider maintaining non-pharmaceutical interventions and transmission-reducing behaviors throughout the entire vaccination period.”

“When most people are vaccinated, the vaccine-resistant strain has an advantage over the original strain,” Simon Rella of the Institute of Science and Technology Austria, who worked on the study, told reporters.

“This means the vaccine resistant strain spreads through the population faster at a time when most people are vaccinated.”

But if so-called non pharmaceutical interventions are maintained – such as mask use and social distancing – the virus is less likely to spread and change. “There is a chance to remove the vaccine resistant mutations from the population,” Rella said.

The team used a mathematical model to predict these changes, but their findings follow what is known about the epidemiology of viruses and what’s known as selective pressure – the force that drives any organism to evolve.

The findings suggest that policymakers should resist the temptation to lift restrictions to celebrate or reward vaccination efforts.

This is likely to be especially true with a more transmissible variant such as the Delta variant, said Fyodor Kondrashov, also of the Institute of Science and Technology Austria.

“Generally, the more people are infected, the more the chances for vaccine resistance to emerge. So the more Delta is infectious, the more reason for concern,” Kondrashov told reporters.

“By having a situation where you vaccinate everybody, a vaccine-resistant mutant actually gains a selective advantage.”

On Tuesday, the US CDC altered its guidance on mask use. The CDC said earlier this year that fully vaccinated people are very safe from infection and can take off their masks in most situations.

Now, it says even fully vaccinated people can sometimes catch the virus and if they catch the Delta variant, they are just as likely to infect someone else as an unvaccinated person would be. It advised everyone in areas of high or sustained virus transmission to wear masks when around others.

Many GOP politicians have derided the new advice. On Thursday, Mississippi Gov. Tate Reeves called it “foolish.”

While the CDC was not thinking about the evolution of variants, Kondrashov said people skeptical of maintaining vigilance should be.

“The individual who already vaccinated and putting on a mask should not think this is pointless but should think that there is a vaccine resistant strain running around,” he said.

“By preventing spread of vaccine resistant strains, you are preventing evolution of this virus,” he added.

“We have two tools in our toolbox to do this. One is non pharmaceutical interventions such as mask wearing and the whole shebang, and the second is vaccines. From an evolutionary perspective, what is necessary to reduce this (spread) is to vaccinate as many people as possible as fast as possible and across the globe.”


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2021)

printer said:


> We do know how many deaths we had without a vaccine. No, you are being ridiculous expecting a perfect vaccine. And speaking anout the NJ breakthough cases,
> 
> "Of the 49 fully vaccinated who did succumb to the illness, “many had other complicating factors, which kept them vulnerable to a COVID infection,” Murphy said."
> 
> ...


It’s these fucking idiot assholes that aren't getting vaccinated that are causing all the problems and the breakthrough cases. They need to be eliminated from participating in society one way or another. Until they get vaccinated they need to be shut down, locked up and fined for all the harm they are causing . I am so pissed and so are a lot of other people who got vaccinated and have to take care of these fucktards.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 30, 2021)

I can't don't want to believe it, but it looks like the past year and a half have been for naught. Impossible to deny the world is already well into the fourth wave.

I honestly thought vaccines and a basic instinct for survival would have beaten this by now, but politics, greed, and stupidity appear to have won.


source: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s these fucking idiot assholes that aren't getting vaccinated that are causing all the problems and the breakthrough cases. They need to be eliminated from participating in society one way or another. Until they get vaccinated they need to be shut down, locked up and fined for all the harm they are causing . I am so pissed and so are a lot of other people who got vaccinated and have to take care of these fucktards.


Here's yer man, at least you now have a POTUS who cares, tries his best and who has the tools to do the job. 

Delta is gonna get them and hammer healthcare workers, again. Delta, no masks and no NPIs mean exponential growth, with the vaccinated able to spread it too. Delta is 50% more contagious than Alpha, and it was 50% more infectious than the original wild strain, they are saying it's as contagious as chicken pox, if you are vaxxed you might get the "Wu Flu", if not, you might go for the ride.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*President Biden Hopes To Revive Vaccine Effort With Rules, Incentives*





On Thursday, President Biden discussed new steps the White House plans to take to get more Americans vaccinated and slow the spread of coronavirus. The Morning Joe panel discusses Biden's remarks and how the virus is ravaging parts of the country.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 30, 2021)

The Cracker/Redneck/Republican/Dumb Ass Retards in most Southern states seem,finally, to be wakeing the fuck up and actually doing something to curtail the spread of the Covid & Delta viruses.
Arkansas and other Southern states have emerged as crucial battlegrounds in efforts by state and local officials to persuade enough unvaccinated Americans to get Covid-19 shots to arrest a national surge in coronavirus infections. Arkansas now has the second-highest rate of new daily Covid-19 cases in the country, after Louisiana.
Personally, if It wasn't for fucking FACT that those idiots are creating the perfect environment for a variant to develop & a continuation of the spread of the Virus, not only in their fucked up states, but around the US.
Me, I really don't give a fuck if those that refuse masks & vaccinations drop fucking dead.
Is that mean?
Is that disparaging?
I don't give a fuck.
I hate them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2021)

I finally got a patient that decided to get vaccinated 2 weeks ago because of delta. She is the first patient I have seen that has changed her mind and decided to get the jab in months! It was like a mad rush in the beginning and then no one was getting shots for months. I hope to see an uptick with my resistant patients now. Might it be too late though? Time will tell. I hope for the best ,she brightened my day. Please get the shot if you haven’t.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> This site needs an eye-roll emoji


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 30, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Because the current administration DOES'NT CARE ABOUT YOU! We lost the best chance we had at retaining our freedom and health.


Under Trump?
Your a joke, and no, I am not hate-filled or a Communist, I'll give you Socialist.
Actually I'l take 1/2 of my statement back. I am hate filled towards the selfish citizens that think their own deluded/selfiish attitude outweighs the common good or the heatlh of their friends/family or neighbors
Let me ask you a question @Plutonium 
Do you wear a mask now, or have you ever worn one?
Did you get a vaccination, or do you feel it's an infringement on your rights to be a contagion?
Let me know,please.
I'm very curious.
One last question
Are the viruses in your community?
They are in mine & have cost the lives of almost 100 people
I got it before the vaccine was developed & it put me on my back for 6 weeks
I was one of the lucky ones it seems.
So yea, I hate those motherfuckers that don't wear a mask or get vaccinated.
I'd spit on them if I could.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Vaccinated people with the sniffles aren't likely to line up for testing.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Dr. Scott Gottlieb estimates up to 1 million Americans infected with Covid daily as delta spreads


"I wouldn't be surprised if, on the whole, we're infecting up to a million people a day right now," Dr. Scott Gottlieb told CNBC on Friday.




www.cnbc.com





*Dr. Scott Gottlieb estimates up to 1 million Americans infected with Covid daily as delta spreads*

KEY POINTS

The highly transmissible delta variant is driving a surge in Covid cases across the U.S.
However, Dr. Scott Gottlieb told CNBC on Friday he believes the coronavirus is significantly more widespread in the U.S. than official case counts reflect.
“I wouldn’t be surprised if, on the whole, we’re infecting up to a million people a day right now,” the former FDA chief said.
Dr. Scott Gottlieb told CNBC on Friday he believes the coronavirus is significantly more widespread in the U.S. than official case counts reflect as the highly contagious delta variant sweeps the nation.

“I wouldn’t be surprised if, on the whole, we’re infecting up to a million people a day right now, and we’re just picking up maybe a 10th of that or less than a 10th of that,” the former Food and Drug Administration commissioner said in an interview on “Squawk Box.” Gottlieb now serves on the board of Covid vaccine maker Pfizer.

The current seven-day average of new daily coronavirus cases in the U.S. is roughly 67,000, according to a CNBC analysis of Johns Hopkins University data. That’s up 53% compared with a week ago, as the country grapples with a surge in new infections driven largely by delta, first discovered in India and now the dominant variant in the U.S.

“What it reflects is a reality where you have a highly transmissible variant that’s widely spread across the U.S. right now that’s spreading mostly in a population that’s either vaccinated and developing mild symptoms or no symptoms at all; or spreading in a younger population that’s also less likely to develop symptoms because they’re younger, healthier,” Gottlieb said, when asked by “Squawk Box” co-host Andrew Ross Sorkin how the physician arrived at his “staggering” estimation of 1 million new infections a day. 

“Most of the spread and most of the people who are showing up in the hospital are younger people. If that’s where the infection is occurring, then there must be a lot more infection underneath the small numerator that’s showing up in the hospital,” added Gottlieb, who led the FDA from 2017 to 2019 in the Trump administration. He’s become a closely watched voice during the pandemic, routinely appearing on CNBC and other media outlets to offer his analysis on the health crisis. 

The highest seven-day day average of new Covid cases recorded in the U.S. was roughly 251,000 on Jan. 8, according to CNBC’s analysis. Case counts had dropped off dramatically in the spring as the country’s vaccination campaign picked up speed.

But in recent weeks, as U.S. cases again started to accelerate, Gottlieb has said a large number of coronavirus infections were likely going unreported, partly because the testing landscape is different now than at previous stages in the pandemic. In the early days, Gottlieb suggested the actual case counts were much higher than official tallies due to scarce testing resources.

Now, he has said it’s a different situation, where the discrepancy between case counts and true infection levels stems from people who remain asymptomatic or develop only mild symptoms not going to get tested. Additionally, Gottlieb previously told CNBC people can now complete at-home tests and those results are unlikely to make their way to health authorities and then show up in official case counts.

On Friday, Gottlieb reiterated his view that the U.S. is much further into the surge of delta-driven infections than others believe. “This delta wave will pass, probably at some point in September,” he predicted.

Gottlieb’s comments Friday came after The Washington Post and other media organizations, including CNBC, reported on a leaked Centers for Disease Control and Prevention document about the risks presented by the delta variant. 

The public-health agency’s document, authenticated to CNBC by the U.S. agency, said the delta variant is as transmissible as chickenpox and suggested vaccinated people may be able to pass on the virus strain to others as easily as unvaccinated individuals. 

The studies and data included in the document were seen as key factors in the CDC reversing course on masks earlier this week. The agency now recommends all people, even those who are vaccinated, wear face coverings indoors in areas with high transmission.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> , so why didn't Trump send out the vitamin D back then?


Because he was/is a fucking idiot & anyone that supports/makes excuses for/defends him is also a fucking idiot.
Rebuttal time @Plutonium 
Go for it


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vaccination is not enough by itself to stop the spread of variants, study finds | CNN
> 
> 
> Vaccination alone won't stop the rise of new variants and in fact could push the evolution of strains that evade their protection, researchers warned Friday.
> ...


Sadly, this is going to be with us a long, long time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

CDC mask decision followed stunning findings from Cape Cod beach outbreak


The CDC's mask decision followed stunning findings from a Cape Cod beach outbreak. The viral load of vaccinated beachgoers changed what we know about the delta variant.




abcnews.go.com





*CDC mask decision followed stunning findings from Cape Cod beach outbreak*
*A group of vaccinated beachgoers changed our knowledge of the delta variant.*

A week after the crowds descended upon Provincetown, Massachusetts, to celebrate the Fourth of July -- the holiday President Joe Biden hoped would mark the nation's liberation from COVID-19 -- the manager of the Cape Cod beach town said he was aware of "a handful of positive COVID cases among folks" who spent time there.

"We are in touch with the Health Department and Outer Cape Health Services and are closely monitoring the data," Alex Morse told reporters.

The announcement wasn't unusual with roughly half of the country still unvaccinated and flare-ups of the virus popping up in various states.


But within weeks, health officials seemed to be on to something much bigger. The outbreak quickly grew to the hundreds and most of them appeared to be vaccinated.

MORE: Vast majority of ICU patients with COVID-19 are unvaccinated, ABC News survey finds
As of Thursday, 882 people were tied to the Provincetown outbreak. Among those living in Massachusetts, 74% of them were fully immunized, yet officials said the vast majority were also reporting symptoms. Seven people were reported hospitalized.

The initial findings of the investigation led by the Massachusetts Department of Public Health, in conjunction with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, seemed to have huge implications.

Before Provincetown, health officials had been operating under the assumption that it was extraordinarily rare for a vaccinated person to become infected with the virus. And if they did, they probably wouldn't end up passing it on to others, such as children too young to qualify for the vaccine or people who were medically vulnerable.

The idea that vaccines halt transmission of the virus was largely behind the CDC's decision in May suggesting vaccinated people could safely go without their masks indoors and in crowds, even if others were unvaccinated.

But that assumption had been based on studies of earlier versions of the virus. Delta was known for its "hyper-transmissibility," or as one former White House adviser put it "COVID on steroids."

"What has changed is the virus," said Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation's top infectious disease expert and Biden's chief medical adviser.

When a vaccinated person gets infected with delta -- called a "breakthrough infection" -- "the level of virus in their nasopharynx is about 1,000 times higher than with the alpha variant," Fauci said in an interview Wednesday with MSNBC.

All indications now are that the Provincetown outbreak investigation is among the pieces of new evidence behind the CDC's decision to ask Americans to once again put on their masks indoors, even if they are vaccinated.

"In recent days I have seen new scientific data from recent outbreak investigations, showing that the delta variant behaves uniquely differently from past strains of the virus that causes COVID 19," CDC Director Rochelle Walensky told reporters Tuesday announcing the new recommendations.

"Information on the delta variants from several states and other countries, indicate that in rare occasion some vaccinated people infected with a delta variant after vaccination may be contagious and spread the virus to others," she added. "This new science is worrisome and unfortunately warrants an update to our recommendation."

When asked to release the new evidence, the CDC said more details would be released on Friday.

But Walensky hinted that the biggest driver was new unpublished research on a person's "viral load" -- the amount of virus in a person's nasal passages -- being considerably high even after being vaccinated with a U.S.-authorized vaccine.

"What we've learned … is that when we examine the rare or breakthrough infections and we look at the amount of virus in those people, it is pretty similar to the amount of virus in unvaccinated people," she said.
...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sadly, this is going to be with us a long, long time.


My doctor told me that if I need a booster shot it is not going to be the same one I received previously , which was the original Moderna . She said that Pfizer and Moderna are working on new booster shots that incorporate Delta variant protection.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Because he was/is a fucking idiot & anyone that supports/makes excuses for/defends him is also a fucking idiot.
> Rebuttal time @Plutonium
> Go for it


How long is it going to take to Ban this cunt? She is completely ruining the look of this site. @rollitup Please take the trash out. It stinks in here!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sadly, this is going to be with us a long, long time.


There is cause for optimism in the longer term, both medically and politically. It's hammering the Trumpers and antivaxxers the hardest now with delta and the free ride they've been having is over. It is also dividing and diminishing the republican party and decreasing their odds of winning in 2022. Fewer will die with this wave, but more might have their attitudes adjusted by the ride covid provides. Meanwhile 90% of seniors are vaccinated and watching, covid already cut deeply into GOP support among seniors, besides many like old uncle Joe and his steady hand.

There are other vaccines and booster shots in the works or in trials, including a vaccine pill by the end of the year along with several very effective broad spectrum antibodies. Then there are the antiviral drugs under trial now and even better supportive therapies. Another good thing is antibodies can act as a temporary vaccine for the immunocompromised and offer up to 3 months protection.

Everybody who is unvaccinated and many who are, will probably get delta by October, if it is infecting a million people a day.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2021)

Look on the bright side, if not for the pandemic Stinky could have been reelected. Get vaccinated and wear N95 in public and you should stay out of the hospital. Just have to be patient, a few more waves and the tRUmptard problem will solve itself.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 30, 2021)

Until a new variant evades vaccines


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Look on the bright side, if not for the pandemic Stinky could have been reelected. Get vaccinated and wear N95 in public and you should stay out of the hospital. Just have to be patient, a few more waves and the tRUmptard problem will solve itself.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2021)

They are already working on boosters that are adjusted for variants, this thing is not going away anytime soon so get used to the idea of yearly vaccines.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 30, 2021)

I’m becoming more pessimistic than captainmorgan. lol


----------



## xtsho (Jul 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Because he was/is a fucking idiot & anyone that supports/makes excuses for/defends him is also a fucking idiot.
> Rebuttal time @Plutonium
> Go for it


Well in all fairness he did bring up the potential of using bleach intravenously.

"And then I see the disinfectant, where it knocks it out in one minute. And is there a way we can do something like that, by injection inside or almost a cleaning,"

That right there proves trump is smarter than all of the Doctors. He's also the best business man which is why all of his businesses end in bankruptcy. 

I just don't understand why anyone wouldn't be part of the MADA movement. Make America Dumb Again.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm just realistic, I read that 30+ year study on the lack of long term immunity from human corona viruses early on in the pandemic. And I haven't been conditioned to believe in magical thinking by some church run by conmen.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m becoming more pessimistic than captainmorgan. lol


Impossible.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Until a new variant evades vaccines


They have developed other vaccine approaches that entrap the virus in evolutionary terms by going after multiple fundamental processes. This spike based vaccine is a quick and dirty solution, other more elegant and effective fixes are in the works along with therapeutics. Make no mistake though, we are in a race with the variants, but I believe we are gaining the upper hand.

In Canada I expect delta will drive voluntary vaccine rates up to near 90% in many places. In America, when vaccines come out of EUA, it will have the biggest impact with private and state mandates. Covid and it's long term implications are gonna cost health insurance companies a fortune and they are not gonna pay for stupidity any longer than they have to. Most Americans get their healthcare insurance through employers and they will mandate it for staff or pay a fortune in insurance premiums. When employers colleges and schools mandate vaccines compliance is in the high 90%s. Many experts figure EUA will end around September for the Pfizer mRNA vaccine at least.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2021)

Please point out where I have been wrong about what has happened lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Please point out where I have been wrong about what has happened lol.


Well, we're still alive!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have developed other vaccine approaches that entrap the virus in evolutionary terms by going after multiple fundamental processes. This spike based vaccine is a quick and dirty solution, other more elegant and effective fixes are in the works along with therapeutics. Make no mistake though, we are in a race with the variants, but I believe we are gaining the upper hand.
> 
> In Canada I expect delta will drive voluntary vaccine rates up to near 90% in many places. In America, when vaccines come out of EUA, it will have the biggest impact with private and state mandates. Covid and it's long term implications are gonna cost health insurance companies a fortune and they are not gonna pay for stupidity any longer than they have to. Most Americans get their healthcare insurance through employers and they will mandate it for staff or pay a fortune in insurance premiums. When employers colleges and schools mandate vaccines compliance is in the high 90%s. Many experts figure EUA will end around September for the Pfizer mRNA vaccine at least.


Federal US postal union is so pissed about the new vaccine mandate. There are so many asshole anti vaccine postal workers . I remember when I was living in Oklahoma and this one postal worker never wore a mask working at the front desk even in the prime of the pandemic . Oh I would love to see her now, that fucking cunt.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2021)

This thing is far from over, it may end up making the 1918 pandemic look like a picinic, I think the big difference is the number of people with permanent damage to their long term health that survive. If this goes on for years the number of disabled people will be staggering.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Please point out where I have been wrong about what has happened lol.


You’ve been right and I’ve been agreeing with you all along.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This thing is far from over, it may end up making the 1918 pandemic look like a picinic, I think the big difference is the number of people with permanent damage to their long term health that survive. If this goes on for years the number of disabled people will be staggering.


True, very true. We are totally fucked. It’s reality.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2021)

I actually keep my darker thoughts of what's going on to myself LOL.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I actually keep my darker thoughts of what's going on to myself LOL.


Please don’t, just let it all out, I can handle it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Please point out where I have been wrong about what has happened lol.


Touche!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

*Let's talk about masks being back in style....*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2021)

The amount of death coming in the next 10 to 20 years will be on a scale never seen before. The pandemic is just a warm up,migration from climate change and famine is next up. Parts of the middle east are becoming unlivable and people are already migrating just to survive. Our ability to feed 8 billion people is going to collapse, vast areas around the planet will no longer be able to grow crops and support people. All the large aquifers around the planet are being emptied quickly including the one in the central valley of California, it takes 10's of thousands of years to replenish them. Much of the planet now relys on those aquifers to grow the food to feed us. They keep having to drill deeper wells to the point where the cost of a well is beyond all but the rich now and before long they will be empty. Is that dark enough for you lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2021)

And the food chain of the oceans is nearing colapse from over fishing,warming and acidification.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The amount of death coming in the next 10 to 20 years will be on a scale never seen before. The pandemic is just a warm up,migration from climate change and famine is next up. Parts of the middle east are becoming unlivable and people are already migrating just to survive. Our ability to feed 8 billion people is going to collapse, vast areas around the planet will no longer be able to grow crops and support people. All the large aquifers around the planet are being emptied quickly including the one in the central valley of California, it takes 10's of thousands of years to replenish them. Much of the planet now relys on those aquifers to grow the food to feed us. They keep having to drill deeper wells to the point where the cost of a well is beyond all but the rich now and before long they will be empty. Is that dark enough for you lol.











The amount of Greenland ice that melted on Tuesday could cover Florida in 2 inches of water


Greenland is experiencing its most significant melting event of the year as temperatures in the Arctic surge.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jul 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The amount of death coming in the next 10 to 20 years will be on a scale never seen before. The pandemic is just a warm up,migration from climate change and famine is next up. Parts of the middle east are becoming unlivable and people are already migrating just to survive. Our ability to feed 8 billion people is going to collapse, vast areas around the planet will no longer be able to grow crops and support people. All the large aquifers around the planet are being emptied quickly including the one in the central valley of California, it takes 10's of thousands of years to replenish them. Much of the planet now relys on those aquifers to grow the food to feed us. They keep having to drill deeper wells to the point where the cost of a well is beyond all but the rich now and before long they will be empty. Is that dark enough for you lol.


great Scott, man.
Stop beating around the bush and tell us what you really think.


----------



## CatHedral (Jul 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The amount of Greenland ice that melted on Tuesday could cover Florida in 2 inches of water
> 
> 
> Greenland is experiencing its most significant melting event of the year as temperatures in the Arctic surge.
> ...


I did the math. 28 trillion tons of ice lost is 80 millimeters, over three inmches od sea level rise, using 350 millioon square kilometers as the value for ocean area.

When Greenland goes warm and wet, we stand to experience over 60 feet of sea level rise. Fuck Florida, northern Europe and a lot of Asia. Peope with guns will be pissed and on the move.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2021)

lol I actually forgot to be ready for a slap back to reality when clicking in this thread with all the spam the last couple days.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> most Red states are not taking the vaccine. Covid cases are surging in red states.
> View attachment 4954228
> 
> Farewell and adieu...


Texas had 14,000 new cases yesterday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Enough ice melted in Greenland in single day to cover Florida in two inches of water


Researchers say high temperatures in the Arctic are melting Greenland’s ice sheets so rapidly that the ice melt from Tuesday alone would be enough to cover the entire state of Florida in…




thehill.com





According to CNN, which first reported on the extreme melting, it's the third instance of such a melting pattern in the last decade. On Tuesday, Greenland lost more than 8.5 billion tons of surface mass from ice melt.

In total Greenland has lost 18.4 billion tons of surface mass from ice melt since Sunday.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> great Scott, man.
> Stop beating around the bush and tell us what you really think.



They are catching sub tropical fish outside of Dutch Harbor Alaska, we're fucked lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They are catching sub tropical fish outside of Dutch Harbor Alaska, we're fucked lol.


We are seeing them and tropical fish here in NS during summer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Texas had 14,000 new cases yesterday.


yep....

fracking abbott....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

*Is the Gulf Stream collapsing?*





The Gulf Stream and the Atlantic Meridional Overturning Circulation exert a huge influence on heat and energy distribution around our planet. Research shows that our warming atmosphere is affecting this vital system so profoundly that it's at risk of shutting down altogether with very severe consequences for our civilisation. So what's going on?


----------



## LST-PRO (Jul 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Well it's official Ladies & Gentlemen, this morning the 2019 novel coronavirus (COVID-19)) was declared a global threat by the W.H.O.
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Live Updates: W.H.O. Declares Pandemic as Number of Infected Countries Grows
> ...



I have had COVID twice last year and I will not get the shot based on Facts.Think about it all..It's summertime and what happens during the summer since last year..Riots,telling people to mask up and stay in is only to avoid all violence"BY Staying In".I have served this Great Country 6 years Army & 14 years as a PMC until I was injured.We are living in a third world country and anyone that's a Vet or has served knows exactly what i'm talking about.People have gone Bat shit crazy! I'm in Chicago and out of 10 friends 6 have been car jacked.And the worst part is their teenagers acting like their playing video games..


----------



## LST-PRO (Jul 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Is the Gulf Stream collapsing?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Video!Thanks for sharing


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2021)

LST-PRO said:


> I have had COVID twice last year and I will not get the shot based on Facts.Think about it all..It's summertime and what happens during the summer since last year..Riots,telling people to mask up and stay in is only to avoid all violence"BY Staying In".I have served this Great Country 6 years Army & 14 years as a PMC until I was injured.We are living in a third world country and anyone that's a Vet or has served knows exactly what i'm talking about.People have gone Bat shit crazy! I'm in Chicago and out of 10 friends 6 have been car jacked.And the worst part is their teenagers acting like their playing video games..


Like Pokemon Go?



>



No question our kids are under a constant attack. The problem is getting people to realize that they are under that same attack.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-cyborgs-trolls-and-bots-a-guide-to-online-misinformation.1005699/post-15310450





Any communication platform that you are on is just feeding the data that is then used to troll you and everyone else nonstop constantly nudging you into being radicalized against 'them'.

Best of luck!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Scientists suspect Lambda SARS-CoV-2 variant most dangerous


A new study published on the bioRxiv* preprint server used molecular phylogenetic analysis to study the evolutionary trait of the Lambda variant.




www.news-medical.net


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

They don't fuck about in the land of Oz with a low vax rate (so far) and delta on the loose.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Australian Troops Will Help Enforce A Coronavirus Lockdown In Sydney


About 300 unarmed soldiers are joining local police in the city of 6 million to enforce coronavirus restrictions as authorities try to quell a new outbreak linked to the delta variant.




www.npr.org





*Australian Troops Will Help Enforce A Coronavirus Lockdown In Sydney*

Australian soldiers are joining local police in New South Wales to enforce a coronavirus lockdown in and around Sydney as authorities try to tamp down the latest outbreak of cases linked to the more infectious delta variant.

Starting Monday, some 300 unarmed soldiers will begin patrols in Sydney — a city of 6 million people. They will be knocking on doors to ensure that residents are following strict stay-at-home measures, the Australian broadcaster ABC reported.

On Wednesday, Sydney extended a lockdown by a month — until Aug. 28 — as cases there continued to rise. Despite those measures, New South Wales, the state where Sydney is located, is reporting 170 additional cases traced to a man who caught the virus but failed to self-isolate, ABC said. 

The military's help is needed to enforce the restrictions because a small minority of people thought "the rules didn't apply to them," New South Wales Police Minister David Elliott told Australia's Channel Nine.

Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison has come in for heavy criticism in recent weeks over the slow pace of vaccinations in Australia, where about 14% have been fully dosed — one of the poorest records among any member country of the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.

Defending his government's handling of the vaccination rollout, Morrison on Wednesday said, "No country has got their pandemic response 100%."

Hoping to quell public anger over the lockdowns and discourage vaccine resistance, Morrison said Friday that vaccinated Australians would be able to avoid some lockdowns once the rate of inoculation in the country hit 70%. He said once that rate hits 80%, broad lockdowns in major cities would no longer be necessary.

"If you get vaccinated, there will be special rules that apply to you. Why? Because if you're vaccinated, you present less of a public health risk. You are less likely to get the virus. You are less likely to transmit it," the prime minister told reporters, according to _The Sydney Morning Herald_.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

CDC study shows 74% of people infected in Massachusetts Covid outbreak were fully vaccinated


The CDC data published Friday was based on 469 cases of Covid associated with multiple summer events and large public gatherings in July in Massachusetts.




www.cnbc.com





*CDC study shows 74% of people infected in Massachusetts Covid outbreak were fully vaccinated*

KEY POINTS

About three-fourths of people infected in a Massachusetts Covid-19 outbreak were fully vaccinated, according to new data published Friday by the CDC.
The new data, published in the U.S. agency’s Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report, also found that fully vaccinated people who get infected carry as much of the virus in their nose as unvaccinated people.
About three-fourths of people infected in a Massachusetts Covid-19 outbreak were fully vaccinated against the coronavirus with four of them ending up in the hospital, according to new data published Friday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

The new data, published in the U.S. agency’s Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report, also found that fully vaccinated people who get infected carry as much of the virus in their nose as unvaccinated people, and could spread it to other individuals.

“This finding is concerning and was a pivotal discovery leading to CDC’s updated mask recommendation,” CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said in a statement. “The masking recommendation was updated to ensure the vaccinated public would not unknowingly transmit virus to others, including their unvaccinated or immunocompromised loved ones.”

On Tuesday, the CDC reversed course on its prior guidance and recommended fully vaccinated Americans who live in areas with high Covid infection rates resume wearing face masks indoors. The guidelines cover about two-thirds of the U.S. population, according to a CNBC analysis.

While the delta variant continues to hit unvaccinated people the hardest, some vaccinated people could be carrying higher levels of the virus than previously understood and are potentially transmitting it to others, Walensky told reporters on a call Tuesday. She added the variant behaves “uniquely differently from past strains of the virus.”

A CDC document that was reviewed by CNBC warned that the delta variant sweeping across the country is as contagious as chickenpox, has a longer transmission window than the original Covid strain and may make older people sicker, even if they’ve been fully vaccinated.

Delta, now in at least 132 countries and already the dominant form of the disease in the United States, is more transmissible than the common cold, the 1918 Spanish flu, smallpox, Ebola, MERS and SARS, according to the document. Only measles appears to spread faster than the variant.

The data published Friday was based on 469 cases of Covid associated with multiple summer events and large public gatherings held in July in Barnstable County, Mass., which encompasses Cape Cod and is just outside Martha’s Vineyard. The events were held in Provincetown, according to NBC News. Approximately three quarters, or 74%, of the cases occurred in fully vaccinated people who had completed a two-dose course of the mRNA vaccines or received a single dose of Johnson & Johnson’s.

Overall, 274 vaccinated patients with a breakthrough infection were symptomatic, according to the CDC. The most common side effects were cough, headache, sore throat, muscle pain and fever. Among five Covid patients who were hospitalized, four were fully vaccinated, according to the agency. No deaths were reported.

Testing identified the delta variant in 90% of specimens from 133 patients.

The CDC the data has limitations. The agency noted that as population-level vaccination coverage increases, vaccinated persons are likely to represent a larger proportion of Covid cases. Additionally, asymptomatic breakthrough infections might be underrepresented because of detection bias, the agency said.

The CDC also said the report is “insufficient” to draw conclusions about the effectiveness of the authorized vaccines against Covid, including the delta variant, during this outbreak.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2021)

LST-PRO said:


> I have had COVID twice last year and I will not get the shot based on Facts.Think about it all..It's summertime and what happens during the summer since last year..Riots,telling people to mask up and stay in is only to avoid all violence"BY Staying In".I have served this Great Country 6 years Army & 14 years as a PMC until I was injured.We are living in a third world country and anyone that's a Vet or has served knows exactly what i'm talking about.People have gone Bat shit crazy! I'm in Chicago and out of 10 friends 6 have been car jacked.And the worst part is their teenagers acting like their playing video games..


the uprisings against racial injustice were ok but the rioting in order to install trump as a dictator was not

Please be less dumb


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Pretty interesting document from the CDC today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, now add those n<500 cases to 100,000 or so nationwide and tell me what you come up with, jeep


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I actually keep my darker thoughts of what's going on to myself LOL.


Yea right?
I'd go to either go to a jail or sanitarium if my true feelingswere known


LST-PRO said:


> .I have served this Great Country 6 years Army & 14 years as a PMC until I was injured.We are living in a third world country


Very cool 
Thanks


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 30, 2021)

vaxxxs still seem to be be working:









'The sky is not falling': Provincetown outbreak shows vaccines work, even against Delta


A combination of high vaccination rates and renewed masking appears to have significantly slowed growth of the Provincetown cluster just as that cluster was making national news.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2021)

*Arizona reports highest daily COVID-19 cases since March*
Arizona on Friday reported its highest daily COVID-19 case count since March, as the contagious delta variant drives up numbers across the country.

The Arizona Department of Health reported 1,965 new coronavirus cases on Friday along with 24 deaths. Hospitalizations have also ticked up, with 1,072 coronavirus patients in hospital beds on Thursday.

That's the most hospitalizations due to known or suspected COVID-19 since early March, while Friday's case numbers were the highest daily figures since March 5, The Arizona Republic reported.

Arizona on Friday reported its highest daily COVID-19 case count since March, as the contagious delta variant drives up numbers across the country.
The Arizona Department of Health reported 1,965 new coronavirus cases on Friday along with 24 deaths. Hospitalizations have also ticked up, with 1,072 coronavirus patients in hospital beds on Thursday.
That's the most hospitalizations due to known or suspected COVID-19 since early March, while Friday's case numbers were the highest daily figures since March 5, The Arizona Republic reported.

Arizona has 47 percent of its population fully vaccinated from the virus during this surge in cases caused by the delta variant, according to data from Johns Hopkins University. 

“Arizona does not allow mask mandates, vaccine mandates, vaccine passports or discrimination in schools based on who is or isn’t vaccinated. We’ve passed all of this into law, and it will not change,” 








Arizona reports highest daily COVID-19 cases since March


Arizona on Friday reported its highest daily COVID-19 case count since March, as the contagious delta variant drives up numbers across the country.The Arizona Department of Health reported 1,9…




thehill.com


----------



## Sativied (Jul 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Defending his government's handling of the vaccination rollout, Morrison on Wednesday said, "No country has got their pandemic response 100%."


That is some lame excuse from Morrison. “Every country sucks at handling covid so it’s ok I suck too”. They may be among the first on new year’s eve, they are pretty much half a year behind with covid. They did well with lockdowns and contact tracing but that only delayed the inevitable. Now they got to play catch up vaccinating people while delta is dominant. Morrison has had plenty of time to see this coming, perhaps even prevent the current lockdowns. So far they based lockdowns on (small) daily infection numbers. Now they went straight to get vaccinated or remain locked down. In NL we got slowly massaged into that choice. It worked (high vax rates, no lockdowns) but they got a long way to go to that 80% and with spring starting in a month they’ll need a whole lot more than 300 soldiers to keep those ozzies from going to the bowlo. Morrison could have learned many lessons from other nations. Above all the lesson that teaches to learn lessons out of the experiences and results from others.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2021)

Delta is spreading in China, this should be interesting.


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2021)

*China virus success under threat as Delta variant spreads*
A coronavirus cluster that emerged in the Chinese city of Nanjing has now reached five provinces and Beijing, forcing lockdowns on hundreds of thousands of people as authorities scramble to stamp out the worst outbreak in months.

China has previously boasted of its success in snuffing out the pandemic within its borders after imposing the world's first virus lockdown in early 2020 as Covid-19 seeped out of Wuhan in the centre of the country.

But an outbreak this month driven by the fast-spreading Delta variant has thrown that record into jeopardy since it broke out at Nanjing airport in eastern Jiangsu province.

Hundreds of thousands have been locked down in Jiangsu province, of which Nanjing is the capital, while the city has tested all 9.2 million residents twice.

In Beijing's Changping district, where two locally transmitted cases have been found, 41,000 people in nine housing communities were placed under lockdown Thursday, according to city officials.

The infections are the first local cases reported in the capital in six months.

The outbreak is geographically the largest in several months, challenging China's aggressive containment efforts which have relied on mass testing, lockdowns and swift contact tracing.

China's top disciplinary watchdog has blamed Nanjing airport officials for "poor supervision and unprofessional management" including not separating cleaning staff who worked on international flights from those on domestic flights.

Most of the early Nanjing patients had been vaccinated, a senior doctor in the city was quoted as saying by local media last week, leading online users to question the efficacy of domestic vaccines.

"If the goal is to slow down the spread and reduce the fatality rate, [Chinese vaccines] can afford a certain degree of protection," top Shanghai infectious disease expert Zhang Wenhong said in a social media post Thursday.

"But as for the goal of eradicating the virus, it may be something that the current vaccine cannot achieve."








China virus success under threat as Delta variant spreads - France 24


China virus success under threat as Delta variant spreads




www.france24.com


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2021)

*Federal judge erupts at Capitol riot defendant who refused mask: 'You don't make the rules'*
The confrontation took place during a hearing for defendant Daniel Goodwyn, according The Washington Post. He pleaded not guilty in April to five charges in connection with the riots. 

According to court records, prosecutors were trying to revoke Goodwyn’s pretrial release over his behavior, including repeatedly flouting orders to wear a mask. 

During Friday’s hearing, Goodwyn’s attorney, Daniel Hull, explained to Judge Reggie Walton that Goodwyn had autism, which makes it harder for him to wear masks, the Post reported. 

But when asked why he wouldn’t wear one, Goodwyn simply said “it stresses me out,” adding “I believe I would not cause someone to die by not wearing a mask.”

Instead of locking him up, Walton decided to order Goodwyn to wear a mask whenever he meets with pretrial services or appears in court, according to the newspaper.

But Walton was clear: “If you can’t do that I’m going to have no alternative [but] to lock you up and keep you locked up until this case is resolved.” 

“They don’t have to put their lives at risk, they don’t have to, and they will not,” Walton continued, referring to court staff.

Goodwyn replied: “I understand [but] I’m not going to do that, sir.” He added that Texas doesn’t require masks indoors. 

“I don’t care what the law in Texas is,” Walton fired back. “You don’t make the rules. You will be arrested.”

When Goodwyn was arrested at his parent’s home in Texas, the FBI learned that at least one person in the home believed they had COVID-19.

When agents placed a mask on his face, Goodwyn “attempted to chew through the mask and spit the mask out,” prosecutors wrote in a court filing.

Goodwyn was released to home confinement in February. But prosecutors said he repeatedly refuses to wear a mask, show up to meetings or report his location. 

Since his arrest, Goodwyn has “flouted the conditions, making clear that he does not appreciate the privilege of pretrial release provided to him by the Court,” prosecutors said.








Judge erupts at Jan. 6 defendant who refused mask: ‘You don’t make the rules’


A federal judge on Friday told off a Capitol riot defendant who refused to wear a mask during his hearing, telling the defendant “You don’t make the rules.”




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2021)

*Florida coronavirus cases jump 50 percent in one week*
The Florida Department of Health said there were more than 110,000 new cases recorded this week, a jump from the more than 73,000 reported last week. Case numbers have returned to the level seen in January, before widespread distribution of the vaccine. 

Just over 50 percent of Florida's population is fully vaccinated, according to Johns Hopkins University, though vaccinations have increased recently.

The number of vaccine doses administered has increased more than 15 percent in a week, from 288,870 to 334,064, according to state health department data.

Federal health officials this week urged local governments to reinstitute indoor mask requirements, even for fully vaccinated individuals, in an effort to curb the spread of the contagious delta variant.

Florida is second nationally in new coronavirus cases and hospitalizations, behind Louisiana and Nevada, respectively, according to a local NBC affiliate. The Sunshine State has made up about a fifth of new cases reported in the U.S. recently.

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) has urged Florida residents to get vaccinated, but has also criticized the CDC's masking guidance and signaled he won't go along with efforts to require indoor face coverings.

The governor on Friday announced he had signed an executive order directing state officials to push to "protect parents' freedom to choose whether their children wear masks" when school starts this fall.

“The federal government has no right to tell parents that in order for their kids to attend school in person, they must be forced to wear a mask all day, every day,” he said in a statement.

He added during a press conference that his own family would decline to wear masks.

“I have (three) young kids. My wife and I are not going to do the mask with the kids. We never have, we won’t. I want to see my kids smiling. I want them having fun," he said.








Florida coronavirus cases jump 50 percent in one week


The number of coronavirus cases in Florida has jumped 50 percent over the past week, officials said Friday, as the state that already makes up a large chunk of the nation’s total cases s…




thehill.com


----------



## topcat (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Plutonium (Jul 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Under Trump?


Under Biden.


Jimdamick said:


> Your a joke, and no, I am not hate-filled or a Communist, I'll give you Socialist.
> Actually I'l take 1/2 of my statement back. I am hate filled towards the selfish citizens that think their own deluded/selfiish attitude outweighs the common good or the heatlh of their friends/family or neighbors


You are most definitely a hate filled communist, woke, facist, slob, with no sense of self worth. You attack others, to ease the pain of your worthless existence.


Jimdamick said:


> Let me ask you a question @Plutonium
> Do you wear a mask now, or have you ever worn one?


I don't wear one now, but we was all required to wear one and much more at the hospital in the beginning. That all changed after President Trumps announcement about hydroxychloroquine. Our in house (republican) virologist started doing massive research about hydroxychloroquine and multiple other therapies that other virologist from around the world were discussing. That's when everything changed. That's when hospitals in red states started saving peoples lives, while blue states continue to let people die. We saw 1st hand, how the numbers were WRONG, we saw 1st hand how being the biggest hospital in our county, our numbers reported, were being manipulated by powers beyond our control. That's when the administration staff opened their eyes, started listening to our in house experts and started blocking out the bullshit political narrative.


Jimdamick said:


> Did you get a vaccination, or do you feel it's an infringement on your rights to be a contagion?
> Let me know,please.
> I'm very curious.


I'm vaccinated as far as the official records are concerned. Everyone in the medical community, in our area, is vaccinated on paper. There's to many brainwashed people like you, for our hospital staff to not be vaccinated on paper. It's easier just to say yes and provide a CDC card, then it is to argue with brainwashed individuals, that we are trying to provide medical care to. In reality, I'm immune to Sars-COV-2 and have been since march 2020.


Jimdamick said:


> One last question
> Are the viruses in your community?


Yes, they are. I see it everyday. EVERY SINGLE DAY, someone comes in with a positive test for Sars-COV-2. What people like you are refusing to believe and medical communities are chastised for saying is this. First course of action, ask if they have any allergies. If the answer is no, 18mg of Ivermectin is immediately given to them, then we ask them to wait in the lobby for a hour (unmasked) to make sure the don't have a cytokine storm. If they do have a cytokine storm, we give them 30mg of Doxycycline and admit them into the covid ward, where they have a rough couple hours but it subsides within a few hours. Once the cytokine storm passes, we give them 12.5mg of hydroxychloroquine, then observe over the next 36hrs, giving them hydroxychloroquine every 12hrs and they are usually sent home after that. If they don't have a cytokine storm, we give them 2 more, 18mg ivermectin tablets and send them home, with the instructions to take them every other day, with over the counter zinc and vitD and come back and see us in 6 days.


Jimdamick said:


> They are in mine & have cost the lives of almost 100 people
> I got it before the vaccine was developed & it put me on my back for 6 weeks
> I was one of the lucky ones it seems.
> So yea, I hate those motherfuckers that don't wear a mask or get vaccinated.
> I'd spit on them if I could.


Look, I'm really sorry, that you live in a oppressive state/community. I'm really sorry, that you was used as a political pawn, to overthrow the 2020 election. I'm really sorry, that you are brainwashed into believing that your government actually cares about you. I'm really sorry, that you had to endure the worst case possible, of Covid-19, when there was effective therapeutics available. Most of all, I'm really sorry, that having endured all of this and watching a country, that I assume you love, fall into chaos, has effected your mental stability so badly, that you choose to attack someone like me, that's only trying to open your eyes to what is happening.

Hunny, I actually have zero ill feelings toward you, or anyone else on this forum. The only feeling that I feel for you and a lot of other members on this forum, is sympathy. I could not fathom, being influenced so harshly by a evil group of elites, that it filled my heart with sheer hatred for another human being.

God Bless You, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 31, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Under Biden.
> 
> You are most definitely a hate filled communist, woke, facist, slob, with no sense of self worth. You attack others, to ease the pain of your worthless existence.
> 
> ...




Troll's sure do love this particular troll..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

Overwhelmed by those who believed bullshit and now regret it. This is what exponential growth looks like.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








New Orleans EMS can't keep up with calls due to the Covid-19 surge as mayor restores a mask mandate | CNN


Emergency medical responders in New Orleans have been hit so hard by the resurgence in Covid-19 cases that the city doesn't have the capacity to handle 911 calls, the mayor said Friday as she announced a new mask mandate and a contract to increase EMS resources.




www.cnn.com





*New Orleans EMS can’t keep up with calls due to the Covid-19 surge as mayor restores a mask mandate*

Emergency medical responders in New Orleans have been hit so hard by the resurgence in Covid-19 cases that the city doesn’t have the capacity to handle 911 calls, the mayor said Friday as she announced a new mask mandate and a contract to increase EMS resources.

“Thanks to the Delta variant, the Covid pandemic is once again raging out of control,” New Orleans Mayor LaToya Cantrell said at a news conference.

“We have been here before; we’ve seen the movie. … What was once unpreventable, today is preventable. And it’s through our people getting vaccinated.”

Over the past week, the city saw more than 1,000 new Covid-19 cases, Cantrell said. And the daily case average also spiked to 272, up from 104 last week, she said.

“This is a very dangerous number,” she said. “Our children are dying. From two weeks old to two years old to four years old. You cannot make it up. Our children are dying.”

The mayor’s mask mandate is effective immediately and applies to indoor settings and large outdoor crowds. The mayor is also requiring all city employees to get vaccinated.

More than 71% of New Orleans city employees are vaccinated, but that is not good enough, Cantrell said.

“You really need that mask on, period – whether you are vaccinated and, of course, if you are unvaccinated,” she said.

As for the EMS, Cantrell said, “We currently do not have the capacity to respond to 911 calls that come from our community right now.”

With only 36.8% of Louisiana’s population fully vaccinated, the state saw the country’s highest case rate per 100,000 people over the past week at 573.3 cases, federal health shows.

The state’s seven-day death rate per 100,000 people is 1.7, the third-highest in the nation, with Nevada being the highest and Arkansas in second, according to the federal data published Friday.

The rise in cases has pushed Louisiana Gov. John Bel Edwards to seriously consider a mask mandate.

“The Delta variant is a game-changer, and at this point, it’s not whether we vaccinate or mask, we have to do both,” Edwards said Friday at a news conference.

“Right now at least 83.7% of all the Covid cases in our region is a result of the Delta variant, and so anyone who is Covid positive in Louisiana should assume that it is from the Delta variant, and ultimately you have to take the same precautions, regardless,” he said.

The variant has been spreading throughout the country, alarming health officials. Safety restrictions and mask guidances are making a return as cases rose by at least 10% in nearly every US state in the last week, according to Johns Hopkins University data.

The variant spreads quicker and more easily than the first coronavirus strain and can infect fully vaccinated people whose symptoms are usually milder.


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Overwhelmed by those who believed bullshit and now regret it. This is what exponential growth looks like.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


This is all just propaganda, aimed at getting children between the ages of 6 months, to 12 years, jabbed with the poison. We have never had a child come into the hospital I work at, with Covid-19.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> I don't wear one now, but we was all required to wear one and much more at the hospital in the beginning. That all changed after President Trumps announcement about hydroxychloroquine. Our in house (republican) virologist started doing massive research about hydroxychloroquine and multiple other therapies that other virologist from around the world were discussing. That's when everything changed. That's when hospitals in red states started saving peoples lives, while blue states continue to let people die. We saw 1st hand, how the numbers were WRONG, we saw 1st hand how being the biggest hospital in our county, our numbers reported, were being manipulated by powers beyond our control. That's when the administration staff opened their eyes, started listening to our in house experts and started blocking out the bullshit political narrative.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

The surge of Covid-19 infections for unvaccinated people is only beginning, experts warn | CNN


With the recent increase of Covid-19 infections and hospitalizations due to the spread of the highly transmissible Delta variant, health experts and officials expect the surge to worsen as long as large segments of the country remain unvaccinated.




www.cnn.com





*The surge of Covid-19 infections for unvaccinated people is only beginning, experts warn*


With the recent increase of Covid-19 infections and hospitalizations due to the spread of the more dangerous Delta variant, health experts and officials expect the surge to worsen as long as large segments of the country remain unvaccinated.

“I think we will see this big, steep acceleration,” Dr. Peter Hotez, co-director for the Center for Vaccine Development at Texas Children’s Hospital, said to CNN’s Anderson Cooper on Friday. “As bad as things are right now in the South, they are about to get worse for lots of unvaccinated individuals.”

Officials in Southern states, where vaccination rates have generally lagged other parts of the country, are working to get the message out. In Florida, Covid-19 cases have jumped 50% over the last week, according to state health data.

In Georgia, the case rate has more than tripled over the last 14-day period, the state Department of Public Health announced Friday as it urged residents to get vaccinated since the Delta variant is more transmissible than earlier Covid-19 strains.

“Unfortunately, we can expect Covid numbers to keep growing. People who are unvaccinated or skip their second dose of vaccine are targets for infection,” said Georgia health commissioner Dr. Kathleen E. Toomey.

More Americans may be responding to the crisis, as recent data from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention shows the pace of vaccinations is going up. A seven-day average of more than 418,000 people are initiating vaccination daily, which is the highest daily pace since July 5.

Entering the weekend, 49.5% of Americans of all ages are fully vaccinated, according to CDC data. Nearly 33% of those eligible for vaccination – those ages 12 and up – have yet to receive at least one dose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

‘I should have gotten the damn vaccine’: Father of 5 who died of COVID texts from hospital | KRON4 

*‘I should have gotten the damn vaccine’: Father of 5 who died of COVID texts from hospital*

LAS VEGAS (KLAS) – A Las Vegas father who contracted COVID-19 while on vacation texted his fiancee from the hospital, “I should have gotten the damn vaccine,” she later told Nexstar’s KLAS.

Michael Freedy, 39, a father of five, and his fiancee, Jessica du Preez, traveled with their family to San Diego in mid-July.

When Freedy returned home, he developed a painful skin rash, du Preez said.

“He was getting chills, couldn’t eat, couldn’t get comfortable, couldn’t sleep,” du Preez said. “All symptoms of sun poisoning.”

He later tested positive for coronavirus and developed difficulty breathing with pneumonia in both lungs, du Preez said.

“Oh my [expletive] God. This is terrible,” Freedy sent du Preez in a text message from the hospital. “I should have gotten the damn vaccine.”

“I went to the ICU that night to see him, after getting one of the worst phone call updates ever,” du Preez wrote in a GoFundMe post. “The nurse told me to contact next of kin and to take all of his belongings home with me.”

Du Preez said Freedy died in the hospital Thursday morning.

“We were just holding off and now to think that if we just had gotten the shot a week before or a month before when one of our jobs had a vaccination thing, he could still be here,” she said.

Both du Preez and her eldest child got the first dose of the vaccine when Freedy was admitted to the hospital, she said.

She hopes her family’s story prompts others to take the virus seriously and avoid a similar tragedy. A GoFundMe for the family had raised nearly $20,000 as of noon Friday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> This is all just propaganda, aimed at getting children between the ages of 6 months, to 12 years, jabbed with the poison. We have never had a child come into the hospital I work at, with Covid-19.


Here I am posting news stories about the success of your efforts and you're still whining and bitching, I guess some murdering assholes are never satisfied.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

Doctor: Explosive rise in COVID-19 cases will lead to spike in deaths come Labor Day


Nebraska Medicine infectious disease expert says ICU rates 'going up like a rocket.'




www.ketv.com





*Doctor: Explosive rise in COVID-19 cases will lead to spike in deaths come Labor Day*

The Douglas County Health Department reported Friday there were 145 new COVID-19 cases, the highest total seen in a single day in more than three months.

Hospitalizations are again on the rise, with 66 patients in metro hospitals. Thirty-five of them are in the intensive care unit, nearly double from just a few days ago.

While no new deaths have been reported, doctors said the community could be weeks from a spike in deaths.

"The hospitalization and ICU rates are going up like a rocket," said Nebraska Medicine's Dr. James Lawler.

Lawler said with the sudden rise of more sick people now in the hospital, there will be grim news come Labor Day.

"It takes about a month before you start seeing deaths in your community in a pandemic wave," he said.

The people who will lose their lives to COVID-19 in this wave, Lawler said are healthy and in the prime of their lives.

"For people in their 20s, 30s, 40s and 50s, the worst part of the pandemic is actually coming now," Lawler said. "If you're not vaccinated, your chance of dying of COVID is dramatically higher now than it ever has been."

Lawler said about 97 percent of patients are younger and unvaccinated, different than last year, when those in hospital beds were older with underlying health issues.

But he said this epidemic wave, which hasn't yet reached its peak, could be prevented with the vaccine.

"Normal, healthy people, who are ending up intubated in ICUs because they are not vaccinated," he said.

Lawler urges people to at least wear a mask if they won't get vaccinated and warns the delta variant is twice as contagious as the first virus.

"We are dealing with a virus that is very, very different than the virus we saw last year, which is much easier to transmit from person to person," Lawler said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

COVID-19 updates: State officials report more than 13,000 daily cases for first time since early February


Texas has had more than 10,000 new daily cases in two of the past three days.




www.wfaa.com





*COVID-19 updates: State officials report more than 13,000 daily cases for first time since early February*
*Texas has had more than 10,000 new daily cases in two of the past three days.*

State health officials reported 13,871 new cases of COVID-19 Friday. There were 6,617 cases Thursday.
This is the first time Texas has had more than 13,000 since state officials reported 13,181 cases on Feb. 3. 
This was during a six-day stretch when Texas had more than 10,000 new cases every day. Texas currently has had more than 10,000 new cases two of the past three days.

Texas had fewer than 5,000 reported cases every day from March 3 through July 22.
The state's current 14-day average is 4,944. This is the sixth straight day this average has remained above 3,000.
The record-high average happened from Jan. 4-17 when it was 18,915.


...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here I am posting news stories about the success of your efforts and you're still whining and bitching, I guess some murdering assholes are never satisfied.


Hopefully the piece of shit will be dead soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

COVID-19 Surges Among Unvaccinated in Florida, Contrary to Baseless Claims - FactCheck.org


Florida health officials have reported a 60% rise in COVID-19 cases, and hospitals are reporting that 95% of COVID-19 patients are not fully vaccinated. But a Facebook post makes the baseless claims that Florida's numbers are not going up, and that all COVID-19 patients recently admitted to a...




www.factcheck.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

*Florida COVID ward nurse: ‘We’re back to where we were in December’*





ABC News' Kyra Phillips speaks with Jacksonville, Florida, COVID ward nurse Lauren Schiller on life inside a hospital in one of the nation's delta variant hotspots.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Florida COVID ward nurse: ‘We’re back to where we were in December’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Florida is in a very bad situation because of delta and people that don’t want the vaccine but made so much worse because the governor just signed an executive order making masks optional for the school children and hiding data on the virus . Florida is only showing weekly Covid infection and death numbers which is very lagging when daily data is needed. I don’t know if we will ever really know how bad it is in Florida because they want to keep the bad news covered up and hushed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2021)

I was just listening to up first and heard some really disturbing news. They reported that the worst environment for a new variant to emerge that will break through our current vaccine , is the situation we have here in the USA . To have many vaccinated and the delta flying around is the perfect storm for a killer variant that will over ride out current vaccine.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 31, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> This is all just propaganda, aimed at getting children between the ages of 6 months, to 12 years, jabbed with the poison. We have never had a child come into the hospital I work at, with Covid-19.


Your a fucking idiot.
"Hospital" you work at?
Sounds more like a death trap to me if they're injecting that shit into their patients.
Does it sorta look like this?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

The republicans and Foxnews are freaking out now that it's become a pandemic of their supporters and voters, whose tiny minds they poisoned with bullshit. The delta wave will wash over them bigly in the next couple of months, most will survive and many will have live altering and attitude adjusting experiences. Half of their base is unvaxxed and if just 10 or 20% have a epiphany because of it and stay home at least, they they are in deep shit. 90% of the elderly are vaxxed, watching and wondering about the GOP, their covid attitude cost them a lot of senior support, especially if they weather the delta storm, while the young fill the hospitals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was just listening to up first and heard some really disturbing news. They reported that the worst environment for a new variant to emerge that will break through our current vaccine , is the situation we have here in the USA . To have many vaccinated and the delta flying around is the perfect storm for a killer variant that will over ride out current vaccine.


Fortunately better vaccines and boosters are in the works, there's one that does in ALL corona viruses very effectively and entraps the virus in evolutionary terms. The war ain't won dear, but we now have a fighting chance and the scientific payoff has only just begun.

In the meantime there are several antibody therapies available that still work and better ones on the way, these can give immunocompromised people up to 3 months of protection and act as a temporary vaccine. I'm pretty sure this and N95 masks are how some of the people you work with can be protected, with antibody boosters 4 times a year on top of a vax.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The republicans and Foxnews are freaking out now that it's become a pandemic of their supporters and voters, whose tiny minds they poisoned with bullshit. The delta wave will wash over them bigly in the next couple of months, most will survive and many will have live altering and attitude adjusting experiences. Half of their base is unvaxxed and if just 10 or 20% have a epiphany because of it and stay home at least, they they are in deep shit. 90% of the elderly are vaxxed, watching and wondering about the GOP, their covid attitude cost them a lot of senior support, especially if they weather the delta storm, while the young fill the hospitals.


Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The GOP is watching they're voting base die off right in front of they're fucking eyes
Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fucking priceless


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The republicans and Foxnews are freaking out now that it's become a pandemic of their supporters and voters, whose tiny minds they poisoned with bullshit. The delta wave will wash over them bigly in the next couple of months, most will survive and many will have live altering and attitude adjusting experiences. Half of their base is unvaxxed and if just 10 or 20% have a epiphany because of it and stay home at least, they they are in deep shit. 90% of the elderly are vaxxed, watching and wondering about the GOP, their covid attitude cost them a lot of senior support, especially if they weather the delta storm, while the young fill the hospitals.


I think hospitals should survey the Covid patients when they get to the hospital for treatment . One of the questions should be....
Are you against getting the vaccine?
if the answer is yes and they test positive them refuse treatment and send them on their way home.


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fortunately better vaccines and boosters are in the works, there's one that does in ALL corona viruses very effectively and entraps the virus in evolutionary terms. The war ain't won dear, but we now have a fighting chance and the scientific payoff has only just begun.
> 
> In the meantime there are several antibody therapies available that still work and better ones on the way, these can give immunocompromised people up to 3 months of protection and act as a temporary vaccine. I'm pretty sure this and N95 masks are how some of the people you work with can be protected, with antibody boosters 4 times a year on top of a vax.


that’s good news! So maybe these idiots who are antivaxxers and dying of delta will have to learn the hard way and maybe then they will be some the biggest supporters of vaccines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I think hospitals should survey the Covid patients when they get to the hospital for treatment . One of the questions should be....
> Are you against getting the vaccine?
> if the answer is yes and they test positive them refuse treatment and send them on their way home.
> 
> that’s good news! So maybe these idiots who are antivaxxers and dying of delta will have to learn the hard way and maybe then they will be some the biggest supporters of vaccines.


At the rate delta is spreading (exponentially in some places) most of the unvaxxed and many of the vaxxed will end up with covid in a couple of months. Most of the vaxxed will just get bolstered immunity and the "Wu Flu" at worst, many of the unvaxxed are in for the ride of their lives, for some it will be the final ride.

Many have been deceived and many have deceived themselves and others, there are victims and the guilty mixed in together among the unvaxxed. Sooner or later the healthcare insurance companies will take care of it in America and make stupidity a preexisting condition.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was just listening to up first and heard some really disturbing news. They reported that the worst environment for a new variant to emerge that will break through our current vaccine , is the situation we have here in the USA . To have many vaccinated and the delta flying around is the perfect storm for a killer variant that will over ride out current vaccine.


This is what concerns me the most.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I think hospitals should survey the Covid patients when they get to the hospital for treatment . One of the questions should be....
> Are you against getting the vaccine?
> if the answer is yes and they test positive them refuse treatment and send them on their way home.
> 
> that’s good news! So maybe these idiots who are antivaxxers and dying of delta will have to learn the hard way and maybe then they will be some the biggest supporters of vaccines.


PS. Keep yer vitamin D levels in the high normal range just in case. Delta has high virus levels in the nose and throat and vitamin D does the most good for immunity there. Recent research indicates that some people's immunity (genetic) to covid is severely compromised with low vitamin D levels. If you do get the "Wu Flu" and are vaxxed and with adequate vit D, it could mean a mild or asymptomatic case, or no case at all IMHO.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Your a fucking idiot.
> "Hospital" you work at?
> Sounds more like a death trap to me if they're injecting that shit into their patients.
> Does it sorta look like this?


She doesn’t work in a hospital, she turns tricks in the alley behind the hospital.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> She doesn’t work in a hospital, she turns tricks in the alley behind the hospital.


Or perhaps the state hospital where she resides, they need to reconsider their internet access policy for the patients though.
I've said that 1/6 looked like they emptied several state hospitals on the capitol steps and this is an example. I'm surprised she never made it to the capitol insurrection, probably couldn't afford the bus fare.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

I don't think NS and other provinces will be dropping masks soon and Alberta will come around, this is a fast moving dynamic situation and governments are adjusting to the new reality, some quicker than others.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fourth COVID wave has already begun: epidemiologist*


----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Florida is in a very bad situation because of delta and people that don’t want the vaccine but made so much worse because the governor just signed an executive order making masks optional for the school children and hiding data on the virus . Florida is only showing weekly Covid infection and death numbers which is very lagging when daily data is needed. I don’t know if we will ever really know how bad it is in Florida because they want to keep the bad news covered up and hushed.


Our one state wide Democrat is giving daily press briefings. She's running for Governor, so the face time can't hurt.









Fried calls for daily reporting of Florida COVID cases


Florida Agriculture Commissioner and Gubernatorial hopeful Nikki Fried held a news conference for the second day in a row Thursday, hoping to push the Governor to again publish daily infection counts. The state stopped daily COVID reporting in June. Fried noted there were 16,038 new infections...




weartv.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

An Outbreak Of The Coronavirus Delta Variant Has Spread To 15 Chinese Cities


China is battling to stem the spread of new cases tied to the more infectious variant. Nearly 200 people have been infected since last week, when a case was detected at an international airport.




www.npr.org





*An Outbreak Of The Coronavirus Delta Variant Has Spread To 15 Chinese Cities*

More than a year and a half after the coronavirus was first detected in China — followed by the world's first big wave of COVID-19 — the country is again battling to stem the spread of new cases attributed to the more infectious delta variant of the virus.

The latest outbreak was first discovered in the eastern city of Nanjing, in the coastal province of Jiangsu south of the capital, Beijing. In the past week, it has quickly spread to 15 cities across the country, the _South China Morning Post_ reports.

In the most recent outbreak, the first case was detected on July 20 in a passenger arriving from Russia at the international airport in Nanjing — a city of more than 9 million. Since then, at least 184 new infections have been found, Reuters reports.

"The number of cases reported has climbed recently," deputy director general of the Nanjing Centre for Disease Control and Prevention Ding Jie said on Tuesday, the _South China Morning Post_ reported. "Early cases transmitted among aircraft cabin cleaners quickly and spread further through social activities and work environment contamination."

"We tracked down a large number of close contacts and have been testing them. New cases are constantly being discovered," Ding said.

All flights from Nanjing have been canceled until Aug. 11, the Communist Party-controlled Global Times said earlier this week. It said the number of flights in and out of the city had been reduced since Monday.

The latest outbreak "may prove to be of a larger scale than the previous outbreak in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong Province" that first hit in May, the _Global Times_ reported.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> Our one state wide Democrat is giving daily press briefings. She's running for Governor, so the face time can't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DeSantis has three young children. Are they going to school with masks? Wouldn’t that be of a biblical nature if one of them falls ill to the virus and , god forbid, dies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> DeSantis has three young children. Are they going to school with masks? Wouldn’t that be of a biblical nature if one of them falls ill to the virus and , god forbid, dies.


He and several other republicans are digging in on the wrong side of history, the smart ones have jumped ship and are promoting masks and vaccines. It's their base it's hammering now and among those it doesn't kill, it is bound to adjust a few attitudes. So more of the GOP base are killed, maimed or have an epiphany and stay home or vote democratic in 2022, we are talking half of republican voters here, so the numbers are potentially large. That's why you've seen panic and division on the right, the ones with brains realize that killing and fucking over your own base is a bad idea, margins are pretty thin as it is for them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> This is all just propaganda, aimed at getting children between the ages of 6 months, to 12 years, jabbed with the poison. We have never had a child come into the hospital I work at, with Covid-19.


Well of course not, children dont go to imaginary hospitals


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> DeSantis has three young children. Are they going to school with masks? Wouldn’t that be of a biblical nature if one of them falls ill to the virus and , god forbid, dies.


Guys like DeSantis and Abbot are playing politics with covid and pandering to a small minority while killing thousands of their citizens with malicious incompetence and dereliction of duty, not much different than Trump, whose arse they both have their heads shoved up.

He said his kids weren't wearing masks and doesn't want anybody else to either. He's doing a pretty good job of doing in his own base though and northern Florida should be in Hell by now, at least the medical people there are. Like I said before, with 90% of seniors vaxxed, the republicans support among them is withering away because of bullshit like this. So with reduced senior support and an good chunk of their younger voters victimized by covid, it might not look good for the GOP in 2022. With delta it's gonna get a lot worse in Florida, shit it's gonna get a lot worse everywhere.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 31, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Well of course not, children dont go to imaginary hospitals


Good point.

A lot of hospitals have a 'children's hospital' that kids would go to, so this could be some bullshit hyper-specific trolling.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 31, 2021)

If we're going to get the dear leader back in the white house sacrifices must be made, the children will understand.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Good point.
> 
> A lot of hospitals have a 'children's hospital' that kids would go to, so this could be some bullshit hyper-specific trolling.


I think you’re giving this troll too much credit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

*As GOP Fights Science, Covid-19 Becomes America's 'Honey Badger' Crisis*





The new strains of Covid-19 are more dangerous and contagious, with Covid-19 surging in many parts of America as GOP leaders oppose safety restrictions. MSNBC’s Ari Melber reports on why “COVID don’t care” and why experts are imploring people to take a scientific, non-partisan approach to curbing the crisis.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Guys like DeSantis and Abbot are playing politics with covid and pandering to a small minority while killing thousands of their citizens with malicious incompetence and dereliction of duty, not much different than Trump, whose arse they both have their heads shoved up.
> 
> He said his kids weren't wearing masks and doesn't want anybody else to either. He's doing a pretty good job of doing in his own base though and northern Florida should be in Hell by now, at least the medical people there are. Like I said before, with 90% of seniors vaxxed, the republicans support among them is withering away because of bullshit like this. So with reduced senior support and an good chunk of their younger voters victimized by covid, it might not look good for the GOP in 2022. With delta it's gonna get a lot worse in Florida, shit it's gonna get a lot worse everywhere.


And nurses are quitting in droves ! I just came from the lab where I got my blood taken for the antibody test. My lab tech was super cool and we chatted about the current situation because I was infuriated that someone In the waiting room was not wearing a mask and had him ask the guy if he had one. He had one I his pocket but wasn’t wearing it in a lab and Covid testing site! How fucked up is that! So my lab tech told me he was working at a local hospital and quit due to compassion fatigue and the difficulty’s with wearing all the Covid garb and sweating like a pig all day to take care of the idiot Covid patients . He told me he would take care of a Covid patient who was on their death bed to see the same patient come back with Covid again 3 months later and he had to take care of them again. He had enough quit and took a lab job with lower stress for the sake of his own health.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Under Biden.
> 
> You are most definitely a hate filled communist, woke, facist, slob, with no sense of self worth. You attack others, to ease the pain of your worthless existence.
> 
> ...


I notice you regularly post during the daytime hrs............in Moscow........comrade


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think NS and other provinces will be dropping masks soon and Alberta will come around, this is a fast moving dynamic situation and governments are adjusting to the new reality, some quicker than others.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Fourth COVID wave has already begun: epidemiologist*


told you-Q4 2021 and it's too late..last holidays were shit courtesy of Diaperina and these red fvckers? did anyone run out related to that little boy, 5, who played the guitar and loved everything?..did you go out and get your vaccine in his name?

even though we have delivery it was a madhouse last year and you had to wait a week or more. I've been adding a few thing to my grocery list that i hate to run out of just in case.

no matter where you live this is going to affect you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> told you-Q4 2021 and it's too late..last holidays were shit courtesy of Diaperina and these red fvckers? did anyone run out related to that little boy, 5, who played the guitar and loved everything?..did you go out and get your vaccine in his name?
> 
> even though we have delivery it was a madhouse last year and you had to wait a week or more. I've been adding a few thing to my grocery list that i hate to run out of just in case.
> 
> no matter where you live this is going to affect you.


The delta wave will pass, the more quickly it infects, the quicker it moves and will quickly burn through the unvaxxed and some of the vaxxed. The Vaxxed will be mostly OK, the unvaxxed are gonna play the covid lottery. There are just over 90 million eligible Americans who are unvaxxed and I believe around 40 to 50 million kids who can't be vaxxed yet.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I notice you regularly post during the daytime hrs............in Moscow........comrade


strippers work at night mostly i think.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> If we're going to get the dear leader back in the white house sacrifices must be made, the children will understand.


First throw the elderly under the bus at the beginning of the pandemic and now the kids at the end.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I notice you regularly post during the daytime hrs............in Moscow........comrade


She has a coffin in the basement she sleeps in during daylight hours.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think you’re giving this troll too much credit.


Is there money in the infrastructure bill for rebuilding state mental hospitals?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> strippers work at night mostly i think.


The really dirty ones work mornings and afternoons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

As Covid Cases Rise All Over U.S., Lower Vaccination Rates Point to Worse Outcomes (Published 2021)


Counties with low vaccination rates continue to bear the brunt of the highly contagious Delta variant, and some are seeing their highest case rates of the entire pandemic.



www.nytimes.com





*As Covid Cases Rise All Over U.S., Lower Vaccination Rates Point to Worse Outcomes*

The highly contagious Delta variant is now responsible for almost all new Covid-19 cases in the United States, and cases are rising rapidly. For the first time since February, there were more than 100,000 confirmed cases on Tuesday, the same day the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recommended that vaccinated people should resume wearing masks in public indoor spaces in communities where the virus is surging.

That updated guidance was based in part on a new internal report that cited evidence that vaccinated people experiencing breakthrough infections of the Delta variant, which remain infrequent, may be as capable of spreading the virus as infected unvaccinated people.

Several studies, including ones referenced in the C.D.C.’s presentation, have shown that vaccines remain effective against the Delta variant, particularly against hospitalization and death. That has held true in the real world: About 97 percent of those recently hospitalized by the virus were unvaccinated, the C.D.C. said. But in counties where vaccination rates are low, cases are rising fast, and deaths are also on the rise.



The latest increase in cases has set records in some parts of the United States. Many of the places seeing more new cases than at any other point during the pandemic also have some of the country’s lowest vaccination rates.

The Branson, Mo., and Harrison, Ark., areas have both set records this month. Less than 30 percent of all residents in either place are fully vaccinated.

Cases are beginning to level off or decrease after peaks in much of the Ozarks, which had seen one of the country’s worst recent outbreaks. Now Louisiana is experiencing a surge and is seeing more new cases than at any other point during the pandemic. Daily case rates there are more than 10 times higher than the average level in June.



As the United States continues to face a virus that is in its most contagious form yet, experts predict a divide will remain between vaccinated and unvaccinated communities. Hospitals in some parts of the country where vaccination rates are low are once again setting up overflow wards, while hospitals where vaccination rates are higher might see a smaller influx of patients.

In the United Kingdom, the Delta variant became the main form of the virus in May, when a large share of the population had already been vaccinated. Three months later, virus cases are on a downward trend after reaching a level almost as high as the country’s highest-ever peak in January. Deaths have not reached anywhere near previous peaks, a sign that the U.K. vaccine rollout, which prioritized residents by age, protected many of the country’s most vulnerable by the time the Delta variant fueled a surge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

Where People Are Most Vulnerable to the Delta Variant (Published 2021)


Estimates show much of the country is still susceptible to the kind of rapid spread that can put stress on hospitals and lead to worse outcomes for patients.



www.nytimes.com





*Where People Are Most Vulnerable to the Delta Variant*

The patchwork nature of the coronavirus vaccination campaign in the United States has left people in many parts of the country still vulnerable to the virus and the fast-spreading Delta variant. Even areas with high vaccine uptake or those that were hit hard in previous waves of the pandemic could see new outbreaks if vaccination rates do not increase, an analysis conducted for The New York Times shows.

Estimates developed by PHICOR, a public health research group, suggest that more than 40 percent of U.S. residents may not be sufficiently protected against the Delta variant.

​

Some of the least-protected areas, like counties in southern Missouri and northern Arkansas, are currently facing large outbreaks. In Taney County, Mo., where only 28 percent of residents are fully vaccinated, the average number of daily reported cases is higher than ever, and hospitals in the area are seeing a surge of Covid-19 patients.

In other areas of the country, vaccination rates are as high as 70 to 80 percent. But researchers say it is likely that few if any counties have reached herd immunity — or the point at which enough people are immune that the virus is unlikely to spread within the community. Because the Delta variant is more contagious, that threshold is higher than before.

That means much of the country is still susceptible to the kind of rapid spread that can put stress on hospitals and lead to worse outcomes for patients. The best protection for every community, experts say, is to continue to vaccinate as many people as possible.

“Small increases in vaccination coverage can make a significant difference in terms of cutting down the number of cases” overall, said Bruce Y. Lee, a professor at the City University of New York who leads the PHICOR research effort. “If you get higher in terms of immunity, it can slow down the virus.”

The PHICOR estimates, which combine vaccination rates with estimates of immunity from prior infection, show that more than 98 percent of U.S. residents live in counties where less than 70 percent of the population is immune. And 82 percent of people live in counties with less than 60 percent immunity.

To arrive at a risk level for each county, PHICOR researchers adjusted national estimates of Covid underreporting to approximate the true number of cases in each county. That totals about 128 million cases nationally — nearly four times the number of reported cases.

The researchers combined those case estimates with vaccination rates in each county and adjusted the figures to account for Delta’s ability to evade natural defenses. The result is an estimate of the total number of people in each county with immunity to the virus, and an estimate of those who are still susceptible to infection. These estimates were developed before the release of an internal C.D.C. report raising the possibility that fully vaccinated people who contract the Delta variant could spread the virus as easily as unvaccinated people.

Even areas with high vaccination rates might still have pockets of vulnerability. And in all counties, children under the age of 12 are not eligible to be vaccinated, making it easy for the disease to continue to spread as children return to school.

Take New York City, for example, where 54 percent of residents are vaccinated citywide but there are large differences in vaccination rates among neighborhoods.

​

PHICOR is one of several research groups attempting to model the trajectory of the pandemic and where the virus might spread next. Jeffrey Shaman, an epidemiologist at Columbia University, leads a research group that has produced its own estimates and found fewer vulnerable people than PHICOR overall.

Dr. Shaman’s model showed broadly similar regional patterns, though measures of vulnerability varied by county because of the different methodology his team used. Overall, he agreed that most of the country remains vulnerable to the Delta variant, though he noted that some areas are more at risk of a large outbreak than others.

“The areas with the higher susceptible pools will grow at a faster rate,” Dr. Shaman said. “You’ll see a greater explosion of cases, it will peak at a higher number, and the overall number of people infected will be larger.”

Forecasts compiled by the C.D.C. on average project that the number of new cases and deaths will continue to rise in the coming weeks now that Delta is the dominant form of the virus in the United States. That may mean a return to preventative measures like mask wearing for vaccinated people in some areas, given the uncertainty about breakthrough infections.

“In communities where we are starting to see real concerning surges in hospitalizations and cases, even vaccinated people need to be doing their part to slow transmission in the community as a whole,” said Lauren Ancel Meyers, an epidemiologist at the University of Texas at Austin and director of the U.T. Covid-19 Modeling Consortium.

There are some positive signs: A majority of adults over 65 have been vaccinated in most counties, offering strong protection against the worst outcomes for one of the most at-risk groups. And despite the recent rise in cases, the number of new Covid deaths has remained low.

But the pace of vaccination has slowed by more than 80 percent since its peak in April, and more than half of people in the United States live in counties where most people remain unvaccinated.

Although breakthrough infections are rare, experts say vaccinated people living around large unvaccinated populations may be more susceptible to these infections because they are more likely to encounter the virus in the event of an outbreak.

“Every time you go out, there’s a chance that you might encounter someone who is not vaccinated and possibly infected with the virus,” Dr. Meyers said. “The more people who are vaccinated, the less likely that becomes.”

The disparate levels of defense across the country pose a further challenge to controlling the pandemic. “If you have the virus still locally circulating in certain areas, it raises the probability of another variant emerging,” Dr. Lee said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

This Is How Contagious Chickenpox, Measles Are


The R0 number gives an idea for how quickly a particular infectious pathogen will spread through a given population.




www.newsweek.com





*How Contagious Are Chickenpox, Measles As CDC Document Reveals Delta Variant's R0*

Among the well-known diseases, measles and chickenpox are two of the most infectious. But how does their contagiousness compare to the Delta variant of SARS-CoV-2 that is now causing the majority of new COVID-19 cases in the U.S.?

According to an internal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) document that was obtained by _The Washington Post_, *the Delta variant appears to have an R0, or basic reproduction rate, of between around 5 and 9.5.*

The R0 value of an infectious pathogen refers to its contagiousness and transmissibility. The number gives an idea for how quickly a particular pathogen will spread through a given, susceptible population in which there is no immunity.

Specifically, the number refers to the average number of people that will be infected by one sick person. So, an R0 of 7, for example, means that, on average, one sick person will infect seven other individuals.

The reproduction rate of an infectious pathogen can be affected by various factors such as preventative public health measures and the presence of immunity, acquired either naturally or through vaccination.

As immunity to a particular pathogen builds up in a given population, a measure known as Re, or effective reproduction number, becomes more appropriate to use when estimating the number of people who can be infected by an individual at any specific time.

In the CDC document, the agency says that the Delta variant is more transmissible than the related coronaviruses that cause MERS and SARS, Ebola, the common cold, seasonal flu, the 1918 Spanish flu and smallpox.

In addition, the agency says on one page of the document that the variant is as transmissible as chickenpox. On this page, a graph is featured that was originally published by _The New York Times_ in 2020 showing the transmissibility of various pathogens, including the ancestral SARS-CoV-2 virus.

The CDC has updated the graph to include information on the new Delta variant. According to the graph, the variant appears to be as transmissible as chickenpox, which is shown to have an R0 value of around 8.5.

But other common estimates for the R0 value of chickenpox indicate a range of 10-12, which would mean that infection caused by the varicella-zoster virus is slightly more transmissible than the Delta variant of SARS-CoV-2.

Nevertheless, the Delta variant appears to be less transmissible than measles, which is one of the most infectious pathogens that we know about. The R0 of measles is often cited to be 12-18, meaning that on average, one infected person would transmit the disease to 12-18 others in a totally susceptible population.

In fact, measles is so contagious that up to 90 percent of people close to an infected person who are not immune will also become infected, according to the CDC.

The internal CDC document suggests that fully vaccinated people infected with Delta may be capable of spreading the variant at the same rate as unvaccinated people. The document also says that the variant has been associated with a slightly increased risk of more severe illness.

CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky confirmed the authenticity of the document, telling CNN: "I think people need to understand that we're not crying wolf here. This is serious. It's one of the most transmissible viruses we know about. Measles, chickenpox, this—they're all up there."

"When you think about diseases that have an R0 of eight or nine—there aren't that many."

The document notes that while vaccine breakthrough cases are expected and will increase as a proportion of total cases as vaccine coverage increases, the COVID-19 shots available in the U.S. still provide high levels of protection against severe disease caused by the Delta variant.

"Vaccines prevent more than 90 percent of severe disease, but may be less effective at preventing infection or transmission," the document reads. "Therefore, more breakthrough and more community spread despite vaccination."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 31, 2021)

RED STATE pseudoscience according to witch doctor thinking ….
“ Stupidity is far more contagious than any virus “


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

Florida breaks record with more than 21,000 new COVID cases


ORLANDO, Fla. (AP) — Florida reported 21,683 new cases of COVID-19, the state’s highest one-day total since the start of the pandemic, according to federal health data released Saturday, as its theme park resorts again started asking visitors to wear masks indoors.




apnews.com





*Florida breaks record with more than 21,000 new COVID cases*

ORLANDO, Fla. (AP) — Florida reported 21,683 new cases of COVID-19, the state’s highest one-day total since the start of the pandemic, according to federal health data released Saturday, as its theme park resorts again started asking visitors to wear masks indoors.

The state has become the new national epicenter for the virus, accounting for around a fifth of all new cases in the U.S. as the highly contagious delta variant of the coronavirus continues to spread.

Republican Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis has resisted mandatory mask mandates and vaccine requirements, and along with the state Legislature, has limited local officials’ ability to impose restrictions meant to stop the spread of COVID-19. DeSantis on Friday barred school districts from requiring students to wear masks when classes resume next month.

The latest numbers were recorded on Friday and released on Saturday on the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s website. The figures show how quickly the number of cases is rising in the Sunshine State: only a day earlier, Florida reported 17,093 new daily cases. The previous peak in Florida had been 19,334 cases reported on Jan. 7, before the availability of vaccinations became widespread.

The state reported 409 deaths this week, bringing the total to more than 39,000 since its first in March 2020. The state’s peak happened in mid-August 2020, when 1,266 people died over a seven-day period. Deaths usually follow increases in hospitalizations by a few weeks.

DeSantis has blamed the surge on a seasonal increase — more Floridians are indoors because of the hot weather with air conditioning circulating the virus. About 60% of Floridians 12 and older are vaccinated, ranking it about midway among the states.

The Florida Hospital Association said Friday that statewide COVID-19 hospitalizations are nearing last year’s peak, and one of the state’s largest health care systems, AdventHealth’s Central Florida Division, this week advised it would no longer be conducting nonemergency surgeries in order to free up resources for COVID-19 patients.

Universal Orlando Resort and SeaWorld on Saturday became the latest theme park resorts in Florida to again ask visitors to wear masks indoors, with Universal also ordering its employees to wear face coverings to protect against COVID-19, which has been surging across the state.

All workers at Universal’s Florida park on Saturday started being required to wear masks while indoors as the employees returned to practicing social distancing. The home to Harry Potter and Despicable Me rides also asked visitors to follow federal and local health guidelines by voluntarily wearing face coverings indoors.

“The health and safety of our guests and team members is always our top priority,” Universal said in a statement.

Health officials on Friday announced that coronavirus cases in Florida had jumped 50% over the past week with COVID-19 hospitalizations in the state nearing last year’s peak.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 31, 2021)

About 200 staff members at a San Francisco hospital and the U.C.S.F. health system have tested positive. (Published 2021)


Most were breakthrough Delta infections. Two of those infected required hospitalization.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think you’re giving this troll too much credit.


And too much time. I will give someone a couple three stupid posts, then they are on ignore. So if you guys would just stop responding. . . . . . .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> About 200 staff members at a San Francisco hospital and the U.C.S.F. health system have tested positive. (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Most were breakthrough Delta infections. Two of those infected required hospitalization.
> ...


That was a pretty strong indication that vaccines work, don’t you think?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The really dirty ones work mornings and afternoons.


Dirty as is in?.......oh nevermind


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Dirty as is in?.......oh nevermind


Yep, exactly.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 1, 2021)

Do you know what I don't understand (besides a belief that there is a God)
Why are Republicans bitching about masking up again, accusing the CDC of flip-floping.
New mask guidelines trigger backlash (msn.com)
Don't they fucking understand that the Delta variant didn't exist in the US when the CDC eased it's mask requirements, that Covid-19 is not static, that it is developing through fucking variants.
What the fuck, are they idiots?
What's so hard to understand?
I guess they're actions speak for themselves.
Yea, they're fucking idiots.


----------



## printer (Aug 1, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Do you know what I don't understand (besides a belief that there is a God)
> Why are Republicans bitching about masking up again, accusing the CDC of flip-floping.
> New mask guidelines trigger backlash (msn.com)
> Don't they fucking understand that the Delta variant didn't exist in the US when the CDC eased it's mask requirements, that Covid-19 is not static, that it is developing through fucking variants.
> ...


"Oh look, the sun is out, don't forget your sunglasses."

"It is nighttime people, put away those shade."

"Time to get the shades out people, going to be a sunny day."



"Always flipflopping. We are not going to listen to you."


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2021)

@PJ Diaz 

164 million vaccinated.

less than 7,000 breakthrough cases.

that's 0.004%

*F*olks who are
*U*nvaccinated
*C*an
*K*ill

*Y*ep,
*O*dd &
*U*ncool


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2021)

Jacksonville Florida has to be the one of the stupidest places to be live. They are the epicenter of Covid right now and went on to have a huge concert there yesterday and everyone was unmasked and most were prob unvaxxed. 35,000 covidiots to see Greenday/ Fallout boy and Weezer. Major Major Super spreader . Still so many concerts going on everywhere. Fucking crazy. The rest of the year is going to be total shit show.


----------



## printer (Aug 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Jacksonville Florida has to be the one of the stupidest places to be live. They are the epicenter of Covid right now and went on to have a huge concert there yesterday and everyone was unmasked and most were prob unvaxxed. 35,000 covidiots to see Greenday/ Fallout boy and Weezer. Major Major Super spreader . Still so many concerts going on everywhere. Fucking crazy. The rest of the year is going to be total shit show.


I am starting to think we will all get the Delta unless we almost completely isolate ourselves. The vaccinated will get it and not get as sick. The big question is how the hospitals manage.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Jacksonville Florida has to be the one of the stupidest places to be live. They are the epicenter of Covid right now and went on to have a huge concert there yesterday and everyone was unmasked and most were prob unvaxxed. 35,000 covidiots to see Greenday/ Fallout boy and Weezer. Major Major Super spreader . Still so many concerts going on everywhere. Fucking crazy. The rest of the year is going to be total shit show.



They had lollapalooza this weekend in Chicago and expected like 120,000 people to attend. Big difference from Florida is over 90% of those that attended showed proof of vaccination.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They had lollapalooza this weekend in Chicago and expected like 120,000 people to attend. Big difference from Florida is over 90% of those that attended showed proof of vaccination.


They should have a hazmat science team testing the portapotties for the virus.


----------



## printer (Aug 1, 2021)

*Louisiana Hospitals Say ICUs Are Overrun with COVID-19 Cases*
Intensive care units in Lafayette, La., are overrun with COVID-19 cases, according to local ABC station KATC. More than 1,000 people in the state have been hospitalized due to the novel coronavirus, and 162 of them are on ventilators.

"The transmission is very high," Dr. Amanda Logue, Ochsner Lafayette General's Chief Medical Officer, told the news outlet.

"We know that this Delta variant is very infectious, contagious ... I've heard reports of one person being able to infect up to five to eight people if they are around them unprotected. That is incredibly high numbers and continues to only make the spread that much faster."

Dr. Henry Kaufman, the interim chief medical officer at Our Lady of Lourdes Regional Medical Center, announced alongside Logue in a press conference that the facility has resorted to using regular beds outside of the ICU due to overcrowding.

"Part of that reason and why it's such a high percentage of our 70 patients is we're seeing enhanced severity of this illness in these individuals, many of whom, are otherwise completely healthy," Kaufman explained.

Logue added that Ocshner Lafayette General has not needed to resort to using beds outside of the ICU but would do so if necessary.

"About four weeks ago we had ten people in our whole health system with COVID and today we have 97, " Logue added.

Both hospitals said they are seeing an increase in COVID-19 cases in people under the age of 60.

"It's a complete inversion in fact from our last big wave of the pandemic," Kaufman adds, "whereas before, well over 50 percent of the individuals in the hospital and certainly in the ICU were over age 65 with multiple co-morbidities, and many of the people in the hospital were over age 55. Now it's less than perhaps 15 percent of our total patient load right now."

Kaufman said that out of 70 patients with COVID-19 symptoms at Our Lady of Lourdes, only two are vaccinated.

"An elderly individual with emphysema, COPD who, on a bad day with a mild respiratory illness, might end up in our ICU anyway, and an individual with a severe immunocompromised state that the vaccine probably wasn't as effective in that individual.

"Outside of those two individuals, nobody currently suffering in our hospital has been vaccinated and that's a powerful and important story that we need to communicate to the public," Kaufman concluded.








Louisiana Hospitals Say ICUs Are Overrun with COVID-19 Cases


Intensive care units in Lafayette, La., are overrun with COVID-19 cases, according to local ABC station KATC. More than 1,000 people in the state have been hospitalized due to the novel coronavirus, and 162 of them are on ventilators.




www.newsmax.com





Now the unwashed comments.

William Wilson
Why are the Chinese COVID numbers so low?? Did the Chinese design in a "Chinese ethnic marker" to COVID that kept ethnic Chinese from being infected?? An answer might be found in the infection rates in the US, and the world's, china-towns!!!

newswatcher
Newsmax is drifting very quickly to the left, very very quickly. Story was proven false by Fox call to hospital. ABC lies.

ValleyForge
Another Bogus Story With Cherry Picked and Distorted Data.
We Seen It All Before.

Sparky
There is NO Delta variant of COVID-19 because there is NO test for it. It appears the vaccinated are giving the vaccinated the flu which they were vaccinated against. Besides our lying dementia patient in the WH, Fauci and the CDC are screaming the unvaccinated are the problem. Fear is all they have and it works on the sheep.

Rowdy Rushmore
Of course! Hospitals are getting government subsidies for every diagnosed case of covid. This Chinese Kung Flu is a money making opportunity for the medical profession!

David
A google search reveals Louisiana ranks near the very bottom in ranking quality of healthcare. Does this affect the problem in the state? Does the state's Republican elected officials disqualify them for assistance they need? Does joe obiden even know where Louisiana is?

WRC233
Anyone else notice how the headline is designed to leave the impression all hospitals in the state were overrun..... but if you actually read the article, they are referring to one or two in just one city?
VERRRRYYYY poor excuse for journalism, Newsmax.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Louisiana Hospitals Say ICUs Are Overrun with COVID-19 Cases*
> Intensive care units in Lafayette, La., are overrun with COVID-19 cases, according to local ABC station KATC. More than 1,000 people in the state have been hospitalized due to the novel coronavirus, and 162 of them are on ventilators.
> 
> "The transmission is very high," Dr. Amanda Logue, Ochsner Lafayette General's Chief Medical Officer, told the news outlet.
> ...


That is the beauty of the comment sections, the 'news' post can have accurate information and the narrative to it gets spun by trolls.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2021)

printer said:


> I am starting to think we will all get the Delta unless we almost completely isolate ourselves. The vaccinated will get it and not get as sick. The big question is how the hospitals manage.


They are not going to manage very well at all. Hopefully we are better prepared for the overflow , but hospitals will have to stop all non emergent procedures and that will add to the death toll. The sick people who will postpone procedures that will cost them their lives or shorten their lives because Covid patients are taking away their beds. A hospital in Tampa Florida has had to stop out patient surgery’s already. We are taking a huge step back with this virus and headed into very turbulent times. And I thought this year was going to be better than last year . 


hanimmal said:


> They should have a hazmat science team testing the portapotties for the virus.


They need to take them to a pit , throw gas on them, light a match blow them up. The viral load must be like off the charts.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2021)

injinji said:


> And too much time. I will give someone a couple three stupid posts, then they are on ignore. So if you guys would just stop responding. . . . . . .


ignore is refreshing.



without it.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That was a pretty strong indication that vaccines work, don’t you think?


can you imagine how sick (or dead) they'd be without one?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 1, 2021)

Never had to or even entertained the ignore feature - i find interaction with particular socks and other neanderthals pretty hilarious. Had one do the ol “ your mom die “ remark and next thing you know *Mjollnir ( mods hammer ) *comes raining down from asgard homeworld and oblierates member.

Good times


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 1, 2021)

Kind of miss those ol BBS bulletin board forums - you could get away with all kinds of shit - certain “programs “ would hijack user names and you could post in real time. Lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2021)

And what ever happened to the rep button? I only used ignore once for a while but found it distracting . Lol


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Never had to or even entertained the ignore feature - i find interaction with particular socks and other neanderthals pretty hilarious. Had one do the ol “ your mom die “ remark and next thing you know *Mjollnir ( mods hammer ) *comes raining down from asgard homeworld and oblierates member.
> 
> Good times


our Mod's Hammer is MIA.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> our Mod's Hammer is MIA.


Nah … probably smoking out of *Mjollnir … like I am. Lol. 


*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 1, 2021)

*I'm An ICU Doctor And I Cannot Believe The Things Unvaccinated Patients Are Telling Me …. Sad. *

This was my colleague’s mantra when the pandemic started last year. And for the almost 18 months since, health care workers have rallied to the battlefields, even at times when we had no weapons to brandish.

We took care of the infected and the critically ill when no one else would. We reused N95 masks, carefully placing them in labeled brown paper bags in between shifts. We witnessed lonely deaths and held up iPads for families to say their heartbreaking goodbyes. We created elaborate backup schedules and neglected our personal lives. We stepped up during surges and when our colleagues fell ill. Camaraderie in the ICU had never been stronger because we recognized that this was a team effort and all of humanity was battling against a common enemy.

But as health care workers, we also were painfully aware of our own vulnerabilities. We can run out of ICU resources for our patients. We can run out of personal protective equipment for ourselves. We can be exposed on the job and get sick. And we can die — many of us did, more than 3,600 from COVID-19 in the first year.

I worked daily to adapt our end-of-life program to the changing needs and restrictions of the pandemic and signed up for a vaccine clinical trial as soon as one became available. I also updated my own advance directive and printed it out for my husband, just in case.

Then, effective vaccines became widely available in the U.S. — I briefly saw light at the end of the tunnel. The number of patients with COVID-19 in ICUs across the country plummeted. It looked like our sacrifices and commitment as health care workers had paid off. We believed herd immunity could become a reality and we could return to some sense of normalcy.

And meanwhile, immunocompromised people, for whom vaccines don’t generate much immunity, are desperately waiting for herd immunity. I have no way to comfort my rightfully outraged transplant patients who contracted COVID-19 after isolating for over a year and getting fully vaccinated as soon as they could. With angry tears, these patients tell me it’s not fair that there are people who are choosing to endanger both themselves and the vulnerable people around them. They feel betrayed by their fellow citizens and they are bitter and angry. I cannot blame them.

But the relief was short-lived, the hope was fleeting, and we are amid another surge. A surge that is fueled by a highly transmissible variant and those unvaccinated. My experiences in the ICU these past weeks have left me surprised, disheartened, but most of all, *angry*.

I am angry that the tragic scenes of prior surges are being played out yet again, but now with ICUs primarily filled with patients who have chosen not to be vaccinated. I am angry that it takes me over an hour to explain to an anti-vaxxer full of misinformation that intubation isn’t what “kills patients” and that their wish for chest compressions without intubation in the event of a respiratory arrest makes no sense. I am angry at those who refuse to wear “muzzles” when grocery shopping for half an hour a week, as I have been so-called “muzzled” for much of the past 18 months.



Same Shit different day.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 1, 2021)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 1, 2021)

Not that I’m a morbid chap …. I thought maybe some of you would like to know.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4956131











2 travelers to Canada who gave false COVID-19 vaccination information each fined almost $20K


Two travelers trying to enter Toronto from the USA were fined after providing false information related to proof of vaccination.



www.usatoday.com





*2 travelers to Canada who gave false COVID-19 vaccination information each fined almost $20K*

Two travelers trying to enter Toronto from the USA were each fined nearly $20,000 after providing false information related to proof of vaccination and pre-departure coronavirus tests, according to Canadian officials.

The travelers tried to enter during the week of July 18, the Public Health Agency of Canada said in a news release. They provided false information and were found noncompliant with the requirement to stay at a government-authorized accommodation and test upon arrival, according to the release.

They each received four fines totaling $19,720, officials said.

Travel restrictions for vaccinated Americans wanting to enter Canada are set to ease in August, but the country continues to enforce strict requirements for entry. 

Canadian citizens, permanent residents of Canada, people registered under the Indian Act and protected persons can enter Canada but must show a negative coronavirus test. Most travelers must quarantine 14 days upon arrival. Dual Canadian citizens can enter with a valid passport or special authorization. 

Ignoring quarantine instructions when entering the country can lead to a $5,000 fine each day of noncompliance, according to a statement Friday from the Public Health Agency. *People who submit false information on their vaccination status can face a $750,000 fine, up to six months in prison or both. *

Starting Aug. 9, Canada is set to reopen its border to fully vaccinated U.S. citizens and permanent residents. Travelers must meet pre-entry coronavirus testing requirements and submit a quarantine plan to enter. 

Travel from Canada into the USA is severely limited. U.S. borders with Mexico and Canada will remain closed through at least Aug. 21.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 2 travelers to Canada who gave false COVID-19 vaccination information each fined almost $20K
> 
> 
> Two travelers trying to enter Toronto from the USA were fined after providing false information related to proof of vaccination.
> ...


We should be keeping our borders closed. Vaccinated people are spreading it too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We should be keeping our borders closed. Vaccinated people are spreading it too.


Until when though? When vaccination rates in the States are on par with Canada? Until they have decent POV? Perhaps when young children are protected? It's gonna be a tough call with covid becoming endemic, but waiting for the Delta wave to burn through would be wise. Delta is gonna give natural immunity to the unvaxxed and bolster the immunity of many of the vaxxed in a couple of months.

We are an track for 85 to 90% rates of vaccination in Canada soon, delta is scarring the shit out of the hesitant and making many of the reluctant think twice. We are close to 85% in NS and PEI is over 88% for a single dose, with 70% in NS fully vaxxed, fortunately cases are low here, so far. The problem in Canada is the delta variant is on the loose and we have yet to finish fully vaccinating the eligible, but fortunately 90% of the elderly have been protected.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Until when though? When vaccination rates in the States are on par with Canada? Until they have decent POV? Perhaps when young children are protected? It's gonna be a tough call with covid becoming endemic, but waiting for the Delta wave to burn through would be wise. Delta is gonna give natural immunity to the unvaxxed and bolster the immunity of many of the vaxxed in a couple of months.
> 
> We are an track for 85 to 90% rates of vaccination in Canada soon, delta is scarring the shit out of the hesitant and making many of the reluctant think twice. We are close to 85% in NS and PEI is over 88% for a single dose, with 70% in NS fully vaxxed, fortunately cases are low here, so far. The problem in Canada is the delta variant is on the loose and we have yet to finish fully vaccinating the eligible, but fortunately 90% of the elderly have been protected.


We should keep our borders closed because of the delta variant. When you talk about 80 and 90 percent vaccinated, you aren’t including the population that is under 12 years old.

Our cases are low now, but they are growing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We should keep our borders closed because of the delta variant. When you talk about 80 and 90 percent vaccinated, you aren’t including the population that is under 12 years old.
> 
> Our cases are low now, but they are growing.


Young folks under 12 won't be vaccinated until fall or perhaps even spring of 2022. By the time we hit a 90% vax rate delta will have burned through the unvaxxed and vulnerable vaxxed. If young children go back to elementary school unvaxxed with delta around it will be bad news, no matter how many adults are vaxxed or naturally immune. Let's hope for approval for kids by fall, there's talk of expediting the move out of EUA for the mRNA vaccines and they should be fully approved by fall, for over 12 only though.


----------



## Sativied (Aug 1, 2021)

Things looking well again in NL despite liftiing restrictions and the “test for access” fiasco. Apart from an increased vax willingness ( over 90% now) we’re almost back at where we were a month ago. R effectively dropped from record high 3 to 0.7. Number of areas with little to no infections is increasing again. Deaths haven’t increased for 6 weeks despite the rise in infections (most infections still under 40). Experts not sure on why infectiions drop so fast, they expected far worst a few weeks ago. No masks, barely any social distancing and after a few mini nations NL is the most densely populated area in Europe. For the past 3 weeks, despite many dancing youngsters getting infected, it has been as if there’s no dangerous virus floating around. The last bump in infections looks like the final spasms of a virus that no longer has enough potential vulnerable hosts to have an R rate above 1. If we do not get a new major wave within 8 weeks or a new worse variant we‘re looking at a fairly normal future. Vax willingness is already high enough, but with good results to back it up it will be a lot more normal to get yearly booster shots,


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Things looking well again in NL despite liftiing restrictions and the “test for access” fiasco. Apart from an increased vax willingness ( over 90% now) we’re almost back at where we were a month ago. R effectively dropped from record high 3 to 0.7. Number of areas with little to no infections is increasing again. Deaths haven’t increased for 6 weeks despite the rise in infections (most infections still under 40). Experts not sure on why infectiions drop so fast, they expected far worst a few weeks ago. No masks, barely any social distancing and after a few mini nations NL is the most densely populated area in Europe. For the past 3 weeks, despite many dancing youngsters getting infected, it has been as if there’s no dangerous virus floating around. The last bump in infections looks like the final spasms of a virus that no longer has enough potential vulnerable hosts to have an R rate above 1. If we do not get a new major wave within 8 weeks or a new worse variant we‘re looking at a fairly normal future. Vax willingness is already high enough, but with good results to back it up it will be a lot more normal to get yearly booster shots,
> 
> View attachment 4956248


Here's how we compare, but I imagine the delta wave is a few weeks ahead of us over there. This is the total population, including kids.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

Canada


USA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

Coronavirus (COVID-19) Vaccinations


Our vaccination dataset uses the most recent official numbers from governments and health ministries worldwide. Population estimates for per-capita metrics are based on the United Nations World Population Prospects. Income groups are based on the World Bank classification. A full list of our...




ourworldindata.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

West Virginia's governor was so disturbed by information on the Delta variant that he said he wanted to 'pee and throw up'


West Virginia in recent weeks has been seeing a spike in confirmed COVID-19 cases, which officials attributed to the more infectious Delta variant.




news.yahoo.com





*West Virginia's governor was so disturbed by information on the Delta variant that he said he wanted to 'pee and throw up'*


WV Gov. Jim Justice said the thought of the Delta variant spreading makes him want to "pee and throw up."
West Virginia in recent weeks has been seeing a spike in confirmed cases of the coronavirus.
Earlier this week, however, Justice declined to enforce a mask mandate in the state.

The rise of the Delta variant in West Virginia and the fear of inadequately containing it makes West Virginia's governor uneasy.

During a coronavirus briefing on Thursday, Gov. Jim Justice said the thought of the Delta variant rising in the state makes him want to "pee and throw up." according to West Virginia Metro News.

He said he felt disturbed when his top health officials briefed him on the virus in West Virginia. When he met with the state's COVID-19 coordinator and the head of state's governmental response team, he asked to be excused from their meeting to make a trip to the bathroom.

"Because the information is not pleasing that's coming to you," he said around one hour and 22 minutes into the livestreamed briefing. "It's tough stuff."

West Virginia in recent weeks has been seeing a spike in confirmed cases of the coronavirus, which officials attributed to the Delta variant.

New guidance from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention that urges vaccinated people to now wear face coverings indoors. Earlier this week, Justice refused to enforce a mask mandate in the state, but said he would remain "open-minded" about requirements amid ongoing conversations with experts.


----------



## Sativied (Aug 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> but I imagine the delta wave is a few weeks ahead of us over there


It was 88.5% Delta 2 weeks ago so it'll be about 100% delta now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2021)

How common are double lung transplants for death bed Covid patients?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How common are double lung transplants for death bed Covid patients?


I've read news stories about it and about covid survivors needing it to live, just the younger ones would be candidates I imagine.









Lung Transplants for COVID-19—The Option of Last Resort


This Medical News article is an interview with Ankit Bharat, MD, a surgeon at Chicago’s Northwestern Memorial Hospital who performed the first bilateral lung transplant for COVID-19 in the US.




jamanetwork.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How common are double lung transplants for death bed Covid patients?











Doctors perform first double lung transplant on COVID-19 patient in Canada


Doctors have successfully performed the first double lung transplant in Canada on a 61-year-old COVID-19 patient to replace organs damaged by the disease.




www.ctvnews.ca





Sunday, April 11, 2021
Approximately 40 lung transplants have been performed for COVID-19 patients globally, a procedure that is considered high-risk with life-long medications necessary to prevent organ rejection.

Double-Lung Transplants Rise After Covid ‘Honeycombs’ Organs - Bloomberg

*Double-Lung Transplants Rise After Covid ‘Honeycombs’ Organs*
By
Jason Gale
June 17, 2021

Virus triggers rise in life-saving surgeries: Cleveland Clinic
Lungs can resemble honeycomb after virus damage, inflammation


----------



## Sativied (Aug 2, 2021)

We had one woman in March who had a double lung transplant, but after she was first released from the hospital. She no longer had covid, but had to be hospitalized again cause her lungs were too damaged. Seems anything but common but that could be largely due to the low supply of donor lungs.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Not that I’m a morbid chap …. I thought maybe some of you would like to know.
> 
> View attachment 4956130


I was wondering about that. My buddy's girlfriend's mom died with Covid out near New Orleans, but the body will be sent back to Florida. I would not want to be the hearse driver.


----------



## printer (Aug 2, 2021)

We might all get infected by Delta, the vaccinated with better outcomes, the unvaccinated and the ones vaccinated with low immune system response rolling the die. It may be time to take off the masks, jump into the pool and everybody get wet. Sure, some may not make it to the surface but it might be like taking off a band aid. You want to do it slow or fast. Mind you, being vaccinated it is easier for me to say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

printer said:


> We might all get infected by Delta, the vaccinated with better outcomes, the unvaccinated and the ones vaccinated with low immune system response rolling the die. It may be time to take off the masks, jump into the pool and everybody get wet. Sure, some may not make it to the surface but it might be like taking off a band aid. You want to do it slow or fast. Mind you, being vaccinated it is easier for me to say.


The point behind masks is to slow the contagion so hospitals don't get overwhelmed, for the vaxxed ironically it's become the "Wu Flu" with about the same mortality rate, for the vulnerable and vax resistant it has become a death lottery and inevitable. I believe 80% of the fully mRNA vaxxed don't get covid or get asymptomatic cases, around 20% get the "Wu Flu" and of those a miniscule number are hospitalized, much less die.

There are still plenty of targets of opportunity for delta, kids among them, we are not fully rolled out on our vaccinations in Canada and plenty of people need a second dose. Delta has also driven up the rate of first dose vaccinations in the past couple of weeks. We can get to an 85% vaccination rate among the eligible in Canada, even without employer mandates that will also be coming when the vaccines are out of EUA.

We just need a bit more time to pull it off and without masks and NPIs the infection rate will be exponential, as we have seen in the red states. Right now it's mostly about overwhelming the healthcare system and slowing down the spread of delta as best we can. Even kids could be given the vaccine by fall or year end, but at the rate delta is moving through society I figure most folks in the states will have been exposed in a couple of months, it will be much longer with masks and NPIs and give us time to vax to the max at least.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 2, 2021)

Guess this is the RED WAVE .. the Repubtards were hoping for.

Big time Nero moment for king cheeto.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 2, 2021)

printer said:


> We might all get infected by Delta, the vaccinated with better outcomes, the unvaccinated and the ones vaccinated with low immune system response rolling the die. It may be time to take off the masks, jump into the pool and everybody get wet. Sure, some may not make it to the surface but it might be like taking off a band aid. You want to do it slow or fast. Mind you, being vaccinated it is easier for me to say.


I hope to fuck this was you being sarcastic again.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 2, 2021)

printer said:


> We might all get infected by Delta, the vaccinated with better outcomes, the unvaccinated and the ones vaccinated with low immune system response rolling the die. It may be time to take off the masks, jump into the pool and everybody get wet. Sure, some may not make it to the surface but it might be like taking off a band aid. You want to do it slow or fast. Mind you, being vaccinated it is easier for me to say.





I am leaning towards sad truth though unfortunately.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

*Alabama Is Now Fighting A Two-Front War, Says Doctor*





Dr. Michael Saag of the University of Alabama joins Morning Joe to discuss infection and hospitalization rates along with vaccination rates in his state and the fight against misinformation about the coronavirus vaccine.


----------



## printer (Aug 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The point behind masks is to slow the contagion so hospitals don't get overwhelmed, for the vaxxed ironically it's become the "Wu Flu" with about the same mortality rate, for the vulnerable and vax resistant it has become a death lottery and inevitable. I believe 80% of the fully mRNA vaxxed don't get covid or get asymptomatic cases, around 20% get the "Wu Flu" and of those a miniscule number are hospitalized, much less die.
> 
> There are still plenty of targets of opportunity for delta, kids among them, we are not fully rolled out on our vaccinations in Canada and plenty of people need a second dose. Delta has also driven up the rate of first dose vaccinations in the past couple of weeks. We can get to an 85% vaccination rate among the eligible in Canada, even without employer mandates that will also be coming when the vaccines are out of EUA.
> 
> We just need a bit more time to pull it off and without masks and NPIs the infection rate will be exponential, as we have seen in the red states. Right now it's mostly about overwhelming the healthcare system and slowing down the spread of delta as best we can. Even kids could be given the vaccine by fall or year end, but at the rate delta is moving through society I figure most folks in the states will have been exposed in a couple of months, it will be much longer with masks and NPIs and give us time to vax to the max at least.


Yeah I know, I have spent a few years in the hospital. But the delayed procedures that the virus is causing might be as great a loss as if we get it over quick. I would just rather have everyone vaccinated. Not sure about kids under 12 though. Most have an immune system that could shrug it off.


CunningCanuk said:


> I hope to fuck this was you being sarcastic again.


No, may be the sad truth. Ask me again in a year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

*Rise In Vaccinations In States Hardest Hit By Coronavirus*





The states that have been hardest hit by the coronavirus are now seeing a dramatic rise in vaccinations. The Morning Joe panel has the latest reports.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4956577
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards sad truth though unfortunately.


I take issue with the idea of demasking. The one thing the scenario (and I am assuming that @printer is being serious) does not figure in is that wearing masks is still keeping us from cratering the health care system locally or regionally. We could look like India if the good citizens among us give in to mask fatigue. I worry about Epsilon changing the game for the worse. This bug is a fast-moving target, and every gunner knows you have to lead it.Even without Epsilon we'd certainly be adding to the creaking load our health pros are already enduring. Tjhat's not being very neighborly.

I wear mine even though I have both Pfizer. It protects against symptomatic illness, but it is almost useless at slowing the rapid transmission. I'll reevualuate after the booster comes through and has been largely deployed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I wear mine even though I have both Pfizer. It protects against symptomatic illness, but it is almost useless at slowing the rapid transmission. I'll reevualuate after the booster comes through and has been largely deployed.


I believe masks protect you and others, even surgical masks work fine at slowing this down, an N95 is very effective and has protected healthcare workers for months. Some vaxxed people get delta, but many do not and a vaccine plus a good mask should help reduce the spread until you can get vaxxed to the max.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I take issue with the idea of demasking. The one thing the scenario (and I am assuming that @printer is being serious) does not figure in is that wearing masks is still keeping us from cratering the health care system locally or regionally. We could look like India if the good citizens among us give in to mask fatigue. And we'd certainly be adding to the creaking load our health pros are already enduring. Tjhat's not being very neighborly.
> 
> I wear mine even though I have both Pfizer. It protects against symptomatic illness, but it is almost useless at slowing the rapid transmission. I'll reevualuate after the booster comes through and has been largely deployed.


I agree with the mask thing, I didn't read it really close I guess. Sorry about that. Good catch, Thank you.

I just figured it was inevitable that this virus is going to burn its way across our population because so many people are acting irresponsible and it being so easily spread. But you are right, it is too far to say the masks thing. If nothing else, this is just this pandemic and as a species we really need to learn how to minimize our exposure to each other's air.


----------



## smokinrav (Aug 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe masks protect you and others, even surgical masks work fine at slowing this down, an N95 is very effective and has protected healthcare workers for months. Some vaxxed people get delta, but many do not and a vaccine plus a good mask should help reduce the spread until you can get vaxxed to the max.


And the spread of the flu and common cold.


----------



## printer (Aug 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I take issue with the idea of demasking. The one thing the scenario (and I am assuming that @printer is being serious) does not figure in is that wearing masks is still keeping us from cratering the health care system locally or regionally. We could look like India if the good citizens among us give in to mask fatigue. I worry about Epsilon changing the game for the worse. This bug is a fast-moving target, and every gunner knows you have to lead it.Even without Epsilon we'd certainly be adding to the creaking load our health pros are already enduring. Tjhat's not being very neighborly.
> 
> I wear mine even though I have both Pfizer. It protects against symptomatic illness, but it is almost useless at slowing the rapid transmission. I'll reevualuate after the booster comes through and has been largely deployed.


No, the maskless remark was a little over the top, not really serious. I spent ten years working in a hospital and seen people in the ICU hanging onto life. Don't want any more of that then necessary, I also have a real caring spot for the healthcare workers. There is always a risk for them treating the cases, even just burnout is bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

Yep, driving the bus with Ron "Jesus take wheel" DeSantis, AWOL and doing all he can to make a bad situation worse to trigger the libs. The trouble is half his base are being setup to be slaughtered and the other half is vaxxed up and wondering WTF he's doing, along with everybody else. Playing politics with pandemics is deadly and it's mostly the republican base who are gonna catch delta. No masks and no NPIs mean exponential delta infection and DeSantis doesn't want kids to wear masks in school and is making mandating them for municipal governments illegal. All to pander to a minority of about 20 to 30% of the population for obvious political purposes.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Florida Sets New Daily High For Covid-19 Hospitalizations*





Florida set a new daily high for Covid-19 hospitalizations with over 10,000 new Covid patients admitted, majority of those patients being the 40 percent who are unvaccinated. NBC’s Vaughn Hillyard reports.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Alabama Is Now Fighting A Two-Front War, Says Doctor*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have antenna TV at the riverhouse, and get the Dothan Al stations. One of the channels does the late news from Birmingham an hour earlier than the locals, so I watch it. They are not pulling any punches. They open with the numbers every night. They break it down by county, hospital chain, etc, etc. They say that Alabama is the least vaxed. They talk to doctors who pound the fact it's safe and effective. I hope it's a widely watched channel. They are doing their bit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> I have antenna TV at the riverhouse, and get the Dothan Al stations. One of the channels does the late news from Birmingham an hour earlier than the locals, so I watch it. They are not pulling any punches. They open with the numbers every night. They break it down by county, hospital chain, etc, etc. They say that Alabama is the least vaxed. They talk to doctors who pound the fact it's safe and effective. I hope it's a widely watched channel. They are doing their bit.


It's harder to say it's all fake or overblown when it's screaming at them from all the local TV news stations. Vaxx rates are going up, but it might be a case of too little, too late


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 2, 2021)

printer said:


> No, the maskless remark was a little over the top, not really serious. I spent ten years working in a hospital and seen people in the ICU hanging onto life. Don't want any more of that then necessary, I also have a real caring spot for the healthcare workers. There is always a risk for them treating the cases, even just burnout is bad.


Your revision discharges my objection. I agree with the rest.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 2, 2021)

*The U.S. is wasting vaccine doses, even as cases rise and other countries suffer shortages………*

A survey of data from 10 states shows that about one million doses have gone to waste since the nation began administering Covid-19 vaccines in December.

Much of the loss has come as demand for inoculations plummeted, with the daily rate of vaccinations now at less than one-fifth of its peak average of 3.4 million shots, reached in mid-April.

More than 110,000 doses have been destroyed in Georgia, officials there said. Of the more than 53,000 doses wasted in New Jersey, nearly 20,000 were discarded in June, up from around 4,000 in April. Around 50,000 doses in Maryland were not used, officials said.

In Ohio, state officials reported on July 20 that more than 370,000 doses have been reported as unusable by state providers. [*Update Aug. 2, 2021*: On Monday, the day after this article was originally published, a spokeswoman for the state health department revised the number downward to more than 230,000.

Reasons for vaccine wastage include breakage, storage and transportation problems, expiration, and shots that were prepared but not used after people did not show up for appointments, officials said. In many states, data shows that wasted or unusable doses are no more than about 2 percent of those received from the federal government and successfully administered.


----------



## smokinrav (Aug 2, 2021)

I wonder if vaccine expirations are like food expiration dates.....just a guess by the manufacturer.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 2, 2021)

Whats sad is the opportunity to use vaccines *HERE *yet are wasted even to those other countries that have been able to get help.

Like japan , which is surprising to me , a country leading in technology is becoming a dead zone.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 2, 2021)

I believe the U.S. olympians will bring back “ more “ than medals.

Maybe a Decon chamber like deep sea divers flooded with nano-biological vaccine agents via encapsulates . ( actually surprised there isnt an inhaled innoculant for this - straight to the lungs like a breathing treatment) …. Imagine the dough if someone figured out a direct approach to affected areas-
King Solomon money !


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 2, 2021)

*Lindsey Graham ( Lady G ) tests positive for Covid-19 and has had 'flu-like symptoms' despite being vaccinated .. *

"I was just informed by the House physician I have tested positive for #COVID19 even after being vaccinated. I started having flu-like symptoms Saturday night and went to the doctor this morning," he tweeted.

Thought and prayers …


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 2, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I wonder if vaccine expirations are like food expiration dates.....just a guess by the manufacturer.


Different levels of liability. I imagine injectables are rather conservatively marked. 

Two per cent is a pretty good number considering


----------



## printer (Aug 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> I believe the U.S. olympians will bring back “ more “ than medals.
> 
> Maybe a Decon chamber like deep sea divers flooded with nano-biological vaccine agents via encapsulates . ( actually surprised there isnt an inhaled innoculant for this - straight to the lungs like a breathing treatment) …. Imagine the dough if someone figured out a direct approach to affected areas-
> King Solomon money !


Bleach solution?


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 2, 2021)

Lady G has a breakthrough covid infection, here's to hoping she has a compromised immune system from a bad wiener she ate.


----------



## smokinrav (Aug 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Different levels of liability. I imagine injectables are rather conservatively marked.
> 
> Two per cent is a pretty good number considering


I bet poor people in rural India would take 98% effective......anything.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 2, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I bet poor people in rural India would take 98% effective......anything.


I though about that. But at 2% loss rate, I think once G8 vax has slowed down, we send the freed-up amd nonexpired capacity to Africa, Asia etc. I believe we could do that if we wanted. If our real aim was to save as many people as possible.
And who knows what future benefits we mightget from humanitarian vax diplomacy.


----------



## printer (Aug 2, 2021)

*Vaccinated GOP Sen. Graham Has 'Mild' COVID-19 Case*
"I feel like I have a sinus infection and at present time I have mild symptoms," he said. 

Graham, 66, said he will quarantine for 10 days, likely taking him out of the Senate for the votes on the bipartisan infrastructure plan he helped negotiate. And, as the ranking Republican on the Senate Budget Committee, he would be expected to lead GOP opposition to the budget resolution Democrats also expect to debate before the August recess.

In an evenly divided Senate, the absence of just one senator can dramatically alter the prospects for legislation.

Graham's diagnosis came as efforts to control the spread of the virus have become a renewed source of controversy in the Capitol. House Republicans have pushed back against a decision by Congress' chief physician to mandate masks in the chamber. The Senate does not have such a requirement, and Graham along with many other senators have been working without masks.

Two House members recently said they tested positive for COVID, and several staff members also have been infected.

Graham said he was "very glad" he was vaccinated.

"Without vaccination I am certain I would not feel as well as I do now," Graham tweeted. "My symptoms would be far worse."








Vaccinated GOP Sen. Graham Has 'Mild' COVID-19 Case


Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., said he tested positive for COVID-19 despite being vaccinated, becoming at least the third member of Congress to recently report an infection.




www.newsmax.com





And the part I was really curious about, the comments.

CaptainCrunchwithCrunchberries
oh now cause he had the shots...his cases are mild by gov't accounts...that's total bs....

usafvet
how does he know it would have been worse w/o the vax............he might not have even got it.
if you get the 'vax' and can still get the flu, why bother with violating your dna........

RP
As Florida COVID Cases Spike, Miami Beach Mayor Says Gov. Ron DeSantis is Leading State 'Off a Cliff'. This could not be a worst time for RON. This COVID problem will be baggage he will not be able to carry when he try's to run for President

CaptainCrunchwithCrunchberries
so the cold spikes...so the hell what...their hospital admissions are because the state is full of illegals..they have no where else to go but the ER....that's considered a hospital admittance. They may test positive on the visit...but not need a hospital stay....you people are so easily fooled...stats are only as good as the question ask..

Concord1775
The numbers the CDC is hiding: only 8/10,000 vaccinated get re-infected. Only 3/10,000 re-infected actually need any hospital treatment. The Trump vaccine works, you know, the one the dems warned you against until Joe stole the elction.

Facts Unlimited
So, Sen. Graham is singing the praises of Trump’s vaccine. Yes, as he said, he could be feeling far worse than he does right now. Trump’s vaccine could have easily saved his life. I just hope he didn’t infect anybody who is UN-vaccined.

Linda Berry
when vaccinations first started, they stated that if you should get covid after the shots it would be a mild case. and so far.....they all have been.

xml21 
That makes perfect sense, since Covid is a mild virus just like the Flu. 

Live Free or Die
VACCINE DOES NOT WORK


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2021)

printer said:


> *Vaccinated GOP Sen. Graham Has 'Mild' COVID-19 Case*
> "I feel like I have a sinus infection and at present time I have mild symptoms," he said.
> 
> Graham, 66, said he will quarantine for 10 days, likely taking him out of the Senate for the votes on the bipartisan infrastructure plan he helped negotiate. And, as the ranking Republican on the Senate Budget Committee, he would be expected to lead GOP opposition to the budget resolution Democrats also expect to debate before the August recess.
> ...


I wish that fucker got Covid before he was vaccinated.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2021)

Trumps the biggest cocksucker on planet earth .


----------



## printer (Aug 2, 2021)

*Louisiana reinstates indoor mask mandate, including in schools, as COVID-19 surges and restrictions increase across US*
Louisiana reinstates indoor mask mandate, including in schools, as COVID-19 surges and restrictions increase across US. 








Louisiana reinstates indoor mask mandate, including in schools, as COVID-19 surges and restrictions increase across US


BATON ROUGE, La. (AP) — Louisiana reinstates indoor mask mandate, including in schools, as COVID-19 surges and restrictions increase across US.




apnews.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2021)

printer said:


> *Louisiana reinstates indoor mask mandate, including in schools, as COVID-19 surges and restrictions increase across US*
> Louisiana reinstates indoor mask mandate, including in schools, as COVID-19 surges and restrictions increase across US.
> 
> 
> ...


Smarter than Florida. Desantis is a cocksucking motherfucking asshole that needs to get Covid and suffer .


----------



## printer (Aug 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Smarter than Florida. Desantis is a cocksucking motherfucking asshole that needs to get Covid and suffer .


They have an ICU room with his name on it.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 2, 2021)

NY teachers union urges free testing but against vaccine mandate


BUFFALO, N.Y. (WIVB) – With COVID-19 cases on the rise again and school about a month away, Gov. Cuomo on Monday urged school districts to implement vaccine requirements or weekly testing for teach…




www.wivb.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)

There are suppose to be 50 or 60 GOP house members who haven't been vaxxed, I really think the number is much lower, but one can hope!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)

*Delta Is A 'Big Threat' To Unvaccinated People, Says NIH Director*





NIH Director Dr. Francis Collins is encouraged by a rise in vaccinations across the country but says there's still a long way to go, and that enough Americans need to get vaccinated so the country doesn't have a variant that can get past the vaccine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)

There are better more effective antibody treatments in clinical trials, but they must be administered early in the illness or before it occurs.








FDA authorizes antibody treatment to prevent COVID after exposure


The Food and Drugs Administration has authorized a COVID antibody treatment for use as a preventative measure after exposure to the coronavirus.Why it matters: Though the FDA said it should not be considered a vaccine substitute, the monoclonal antibodies can protect against severe illness by...




news.yahoo.com





*FDA authorizes antibody treatment to prevent COVID after exposure*

The Food and Drugs Administration has authorized a COVID antibody treatment for use as a preventative measure after exposure to the coronavirus.

*Why it matters:* Though the FDA said it should not be considered a vaccine substitute, the monoclonal antibodies can protect against severe illness by overwhelming the infection before it leaves the nose and throat, according to researchers.

The FDA's expanded authorization means REGEN-COV can be administered as an injection. The first dose would need to be injected within 96 hours of exposure.
People who qualify for its use must be unvaccinated or immunocompromised, at high risk of severe infection and in close contact with someone who tested positive.
Clinical trials show the treatment can reduce the risk of developing symptoms by more than 30%. It's been shown to prevent the need for emergency room visits and hospitalization.
*What they're saying: "*It’s a race between your ability to make an antibody to protect your lungs and the rest of your body and the virus," Myron Cohen, a researcher at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill and one of the investigators behind the study of COVID antibodies, told NBC News.

"And if you’re likely to lose the race, you’re the person for whom these antibody drugs are appropriate."
It will help people who don't respond well to vaccines or don't make antibodies themselves, according to Ghady Haidar, a transplant infectious diseases physician at the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2021)

The organization I work for just made vaccines mandatory . It’s not fun and games anymore . I guess the little contest to dunk the ceo if we got to 75% got scrapped. And no more visitors either. Shits getting real again . They even callin it a Twindemic down here.


----------



## printer (Aug 3, 2021)

*DeSantis knocks reporter for question about kids in ICU*
A reporter asked about seven children who are at the Joe DiMaggio Children’s Hospital and if masks could have helped them avoid the virus.

DeSantis responded by asking the reporter if she knew the children were not wearing masks when they caught the virus.

“You’re blaming the kids, saying they weren’t wearing masks so they’re in the ICU. With all due respect, I find that deplorable to blame a victim who ends up being hospitalized,” DeSantis said at the press conference.

“This has been a really negative thing throughout this whole thing, with some of these, quote, experts, some of the media. Somebody can contract a highly transmissible airborne virus and they’re viewed as having done something wrong. That’s just not the way you do it,” DeSantis added.

We are not shutting down,” he said. “We are going to have schools open. We are protecting every Floridian’s job in this state. We are protecting people’s small businesses. These interventions have failed time and time again throughout this pandemic, not just in the United States but abroad. They have not stopped the spread, particularly with delta.”








DeSantis knocks reporter for question about kids in ICU


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) on Tuesday knocked a reporter who asked a question regarding if mask mandates would have helped seven kids who are in the ICU for the coronavirus. A reporter aske…




thehill.com






"These interventions have failed time and time again throughout this pandemic, not just in the United States but abroad."

Really?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2021)

printer said:


> *DeSantis knocks reporter for question about kids in ICU*
> A reporter asked about seven children who are at the Joe DiMaggio Children’s Hospital and if masks could have helped them avoid the virus.
> 
> DeSantis responded by asking the reporter if she knew the children were not wearing masks when they caught the virus.
> ...


He is know as “DeSantis for Death” 
For him it was a failure time and time again to kill more people.


----------



## waktoo (Aug 3, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> He is know as “DeSantis for Death”
> For him it was a failure time and time again to kill more people.


Are you seeing more (any) youngsters coming into the ICU these days?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2021)

waktoo said:


> Are you seeing more (any) youngsters coming into the ICU these days?


I don’t work in a hospital. I understand they are younger. That’s going to change real soon. The long term care facilities are getting hit now as well . Please be careful in all that you do because if you get into an accident there might not be any room to take care of you. ERs are filled up and elective surgeries have been cancelled. If you do get sick, your in it a alone. No visitors , just worn out healthcare workers who are on the brink of mental breakdowns.


----------



## waktoo (Aug 3, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t work in a hospital. I understand they are younger. That’s going to change real soon. The long term care facilities are getting hit now as well . Please be careful in all that you do because if you get into an accident there might not be any room to take care of you. ERs are filled up and elective surgeries have been cancelled. If you do get sick, your in it a alone. No visitors , just worn out healthcare workers who are on the brink of mental breakdowns.


My bad. I knew you worked in health care, but didn't know you weren't in a hospital.

Hang in there. A lot of us appreciate the level of shit you front liner's are dealing with.

Best wishes, and thank you for your efforts.


----------



## printer (Aug 3, 2021)

*Poll: Crist Overtakes DeSantis Amid COVID Surge*
Former Florida Gov. Charlie Crist is slightly outpolling current Gov. Ron DeSantis as COVID-19 cases are rising in the state, according to a new poll.

St. Pete Polls released the survey on Tuesday, showing Crist, currently serving as a Democratic member of Congress, with 45% support to Republican DeSantis' 44%. Eleven percent say they are undecided.

Crist's 1-point lead is within the poll's 1.6-point margin of error.

A St. Pete Polls survey in May showed that only 30% of voters believed that Crist, who was a Republican when he served as Florida governor from 2007 to 2011, would be able to defeat DeSantis in 2022, and that Nikki Fried, the state's agriculture commissioner, would be a better opponent.

Crist, who joined the Democratic Party in 2012, was down by double digits to DeSantis in previous polls.

Crist urged DeSantis on Tuesday to require that state employees be vaccinated. He has previously accused the governor of spending too much time worrying about the border crisis than the COVID crisis in his own state.


"What’s he [DeSantis] doing about it? He’s going to Texas. He goes to the border. Texas. You’re the governor of Florida, you know," Crist said. "He doesn’t understand. And you know he’s spending our tax dollars out there, giving our law enforcement to Texas while people are dying in Florida. Unbelievable."








Poll: Crist Overtakes Florida Gov. DeSantis Amid COVID Surge


Former Florida Gov. Charlie Crist is now slightly outpolling current Gov. Ron DeSantis as COVID-19 cases are rising in the state, according to a new poll.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)

Column: Canada just surpassed us on vaccinations. Good for them, and shame on us


Many Republicans refuse to get vaccinated against COVID-19. Canadian Conservatives are more pragmatic.




www.latimes.com





*Column: Canada just surpassed us on vaccinations. Good for them, and shame on us*

GORDON BAY, Canada — 
Three months ago, Canada, which has no domestic manufacturer of COVID-19 vaccines, lagged far behind the United States in immunizations. Only 3% of its population was fully vaccinated. Canadians watched glumly as friends and relatives south of the border lined up for shots, while residents of Toronto and Montreal suffered repeated lockdowns.

No longer. Last month, Canada blew past the United States in the share of its population that’s fully vaccinated — 58% as of Friday, versus 49% in the U.S. — to take first place among the seven big industrial democracies. (The United States ranks sixth, ahead of only Japan.)

How did Canada, the country that most closely resembles the United States, do so much better, even though it had to wait longer for Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna to deliver their vaccines?

The simple answer is that in Canada, the pandemic didn’t become a politically polarized issue, as it did in the United States.

Canada’s major political parties, including the opposition Conservatives, joined early in full-throated support of mass vaccination. Leading politicians didn’t dismiss immunization as unnecessary, deride mask mandates or attack scientists.

When Andrew Scheer, then the Conservative leader, criticized Prime Minister Justin Trudeau last year over the immunization program, it was to complain that he wasn’t delivering vaccines fast enough.

Canadians have argued over how quickly to lift limits on public gatherings, restaurants and retail stores, but their debates have been muted by U.S. standards. The country’s toughest lockdown was imposed by Ontario Premier Doug Ford, a populist conservative who has been compared to former President Trump.

“I can’t stand lockdowns,” Ford complained, but he stuck by his health experts’ recommendation to keep the restrictions until almost 80% of Ontarians had received their first doses of vaccine.

Like the United States, Canada has anti-vaxxers — just fewer of them. An Angus Reid Institute poll last month found that only 8% of Canadians said they definitely do not intend to get a COVID vaccination, including 15% of Conservative Party voters. Polls in the United States have found refusal rates at least twice as high.

And there lies a clue toward a deeper, more complex explanation for Canada’s vaccination success over that of the U.S.: the underlying differences between the countries’ political cultures and, especially, their conservative parties.

“There is much less polarization in Canada overall,” Peter Loewen, a political scientist at the University of Toronto, told me. “There’s not a lot of political mileage in appearing to be anti-science in Canada; there is in the United States.”

Canadians also differ from Americans in that more of them trust their government to do the right thing. Frank Graves of Ekos Research, an Ottawa pollster, noted that in one survey last year, Americans’ trust in Washington was as low as 17%; the trust level in Canada was 37%, about twice as high.

“In Canada, our number actually bounced up during the pandemic, as people looked to government as a source of salvation,” he told me. “Trust in government, in science and in public health are all interrelated, and they are all key predictors of anti-vax sentiment.”

Another difference: Canada’s Conservative Party is more moderate than the post-Trump Republican Party.

“There’s a strain of authoritarian populism in both parties, but it has become the dominant faction in the Republican Party; it’s not as large in Canada,” Graves said.

Before the 2020 U.S. presidential election, Canada’s Leger Poll asked Canadians whether they would vote for Trump or Joe Biden. Among all Canadians, Biden was the favorite, by a whopping 84%; even Conservative Party voters preferred Biden over Trump, at 59%.

One last difference: Canada has no equivalent of Fox News spreading misinformation about COVID vaccines.

“We’ve got a more centrist media system, with one dominant, government-owned broadcast network,” Loewen said, referring to the Canadian Broadcasting Corp. “It’s hard to quantify the impact, but it’s clear that there is one.”

Of course, not everyone is impressed by Canada’s antipandemic measures. Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis recently derided them as an example of what not to do.

“We were the leading state fighting against coronavirus lockdowns,” he bragged on Fox News. “I believe had Florida not done that, you would see the other states to have followed Canada, [which is] still locked down.”

But the governor should be careful about the comparisons he invites.

Florida led the United States in COVID-19 cases last week, and more than 39,000 Sunshine State residents have died from the disease.

Canada, with a much larger population, has had about 27,000 COVID deaths. Its per capita death rate is less than half that of Florida.

That should make even Republicans ask themselves: What is Canada doing right?


----------



## injinji (Aug 3, 2021)

Several months back I mentioned that my across the river neighbor had posted on FB that one of her teenage sons had Covid. He got better in just a few days. Now her other son has it, and he's having more trouble than his brother.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

Highly Potent COVID Treatment: New Nanobodies Stop SARS-CoV-2 and Its Dangerous Variants


Göttingen researchers have developed mini-antibodies that efficiently block the coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 and its dangerous new variants. These so-called nanobodies bind and neutralize the virus up to 1000 times better than previously developed mini-antibodies. In addition, the scientists optimized the



scitechdaily.com





*Highly Potent COVID Treatment: New Nanobodies Stop SARS-CoV-2 and Its Dangerous Variants*

Göttingen researchers have developed mini-antibodies that efficiently block the coronavirus SARS-CoV-2

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) is the official name of the virus strain that causes coronavirus disease (COVID-19). Previous to this name being adopted, it was commonly referred to as the 2019 novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV), the Wuhan coronavirus, or the Wuhan virus. SARS-CoV-2 and its dangerous new variants. These so-called nanobodies bind and neutralize the virus up to 1000 times better than previously developed mini-antibodies. In addition, the scientists optimized their mini-antibodies for stability and resistance to extreme heat. This unique combination makes them promising agents to treat COVID-19

First identified in 2019 in Wuhan, China, Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) is an infectious disease caused by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2). It has spread globally, resulting in the 2019–20 coronavirus pandemic. COVID-19. Since nanobodies can be produced at low costs in large quantities, they could meet the global demand for COVID-19 therapeutics. The new nanobodies are currently in preparation for clinical trials.

Antibodies help our immune system to fend off pathogens. For example, the molecules attach to viruses and neutralize them so that they can no longer infect cells. Antibodies can also be produced industrially and administered to acutely ill patients. They then act like drugs, relieving symptoms and shortening recovery from the disease. This is established practice for treating hepatitis B and rabies. Antibodies are also used for treating COVID-19 patients. However, producing these molecules on an industrial scale is too complex and expensive to meet worldwide demand. Nanobodies could solve this problem.

Scientists at the Max Planck Institute (MPI) for Biophysical Chemistry in Göttingen (Germany) and the University Medical Center Göttingen (UMG) have now developed mini-antibodies (also known as VHH antibodies or nanobodies) that unite all the properties required for a potent drug against COVID-19. “For the first time, they combine extreme stability and outstanding efficacy against the virus and its Alpha, Beta, Gamma, and Delta mutants,” emphasizes Dirk Görlich, director at the MPI for Biophysical Chemistry.

At first glance, the new nanobodies hardly differ from anti-SARS-CoV-2 nanobodies developed by other labs. They are all directed against a crucial part of the coronavirus spikes, the receptor-binding domain that the virus deploys for invading host cells. The nanobodies block this binding domain and thereby prevent the virus from infecting cells.

“Our nanobodies can withstand temperatures of up to 95 °C without losing their function or forming aggregates,” explains Matthias Dobbelstein, professor and director of the UMG’s Institute of Molecular Oncology. “For one thing, this tells us that they might remain active in the body long enough to be effective. For another, heat-resistant nanobodies are easier to produce, process, and store.”

*Single, double, and triple nanobodies*
The simplest mini-antibodies developed by the Göttingen team already bind up to 1000 times more strongly to the spike protein than previously reported nanobodies. They also bind very well to the mutated receptor-binding domains of the Alpha, Beta, Gamma, and Delta strains. “Our single nanobodies are potentially suitable for inhalation and thus for direct virus neutralization in the respiratory tract,” Dobbelstein says. “In addition, because they are very small, they could readily penetrate tissues and prevent the virus from spreading further at the site of infection.”

A ‘nanobody triad’ further improves binding: The researchers bundled three identical nanobodies according to the symmetry of the spike protein, which is comprised of three identical building blocks with three binding domains. “With the nanobody triad, we literally join forces: In an ideal scenario, each of the three nanobodies attaches to one of the three binding domains,” reports Thomas Güttler, a scientist in Görlich’s team. “This creates a virtually irreversible bond. The triple will not let release the spike protein and neutralizes the virus even up to 30,000-fold better than the single nanobodies.” Another advantage: The larger size of the nanobody triad expectedly delays renal excretion. This keeps them in the body for longer and promises a longer-lasting therapeutic effect.

As a third design, the scientists produced tandems. These combine two nanobodies that target different parts of the receptor-binding domain and together can bind the spike protein. “Such tandems are extremely resistant to virus mutations and the resulting ‘immune escape’ because they bind the viral spike so strongly”, explains Metin Aksu, a researcher in Görlich’s team.

For all nanobody variants – monomeric, double as well as triple – the researchers found that very small amounts are sufficient to stop the pathogen. If used as a drug, this would allow for a low dosage and thus for fewer side effects and lower production costs.

*Alpacas provide blueprints for mini-antibodies*
“Our nanobodies originate from alpacas and are smaller and simpler than conventional antibodies,” Görlich says. To generate the nanobodies against SARS-CoV-2, the researchers immunized three alpacas – Britta, Nora, and Xenia from the herd at the MPI for Biophysical Chemistry – with parts of the coronavirus spike protein. The mares then produced antibodies, and the scientists drew a small blood sample from the animals. For the alpacas, the mission was then complete, as all further steps were carried out with the help of enzymes, bacteria, so-called bacteriophages, and yeast. “The overall burden on our animals is very low, comparable to vaccination and blood testing in humans,” Görlich explains.

Görlich’s team extracted around one billion blueprints for nanobodies from the alpacas’ blood. What then followed was a laboratory routine perfected over many years: The biochemists used bacteriophages to select the very best nanobodies from the initially vast pool of candidates. These were then tested for their efficacy against SARS-CoV-2 and further improved in successive rounds of optimization.

Not every antibody is ‘neutralizing’. Researchers of Dobbelstein’s group therefore determined if and how well the nanobodies prevent the viruses from replicating in cultured cells in the lab. “By testing a wide range of nanobody dilutions, we find out which quantity suffices to achieve this effect,” explains Antje Dickmanns from Dobbelstein’s team. Her colleague Kim Stegmann adds: “Some of the nanobodies were really impressive. Less than a millionth of a gram per liter of medium was enough to completely prevent infection. In the case of the nanobody triads, even another twenty-fold dilution was sufficient.“

*Also effective against current coronavirus variants*
Over the course of the coronavirus pandemic, new virus variants have emerged and rapidly became dominant. These variants are often more infectious than the strain that first appeared in Wuhan (China). Their mutated spike protein can also ‘escape’ neutralization by some originally effective antibodies of infected, recovered, or vaccinated persons. This makes it more difficult even for an already trained immune system to eliminate the virus. This problem also affects previously developed therapeutic antibodies and nanobodies.

This is where the new nanobodies show their full potential, as they are also effective against the major coronavirus variants of concern. The researchers had inoculated their alpacas with part of the spike protein of the first known SARS-CoV-2 virus, but remarkably, the animals’ immune system also produced antibodies that are active against the different virus variants. “Should our nanobodies prove ineffective against a future variant, we can reimmunize the alpacas. Since they have already been vaccinated against the virus, they would very quickly produce antibodies against the new variant,” Güttler asserts confidently.

*Therapeutic application in view*
The Göttingen team is currently preparing the nanobodies for therapeutic use. Dobbelstein emphasizes: “We want to test the nanobodies as soon as possible for safe use as a drug so that they can be of benefit to those seriously ill with COVID-19 and those who have not been vaccinated or cannot build up an effective immunity.” The team is supported by experts in technology transfer: Dieter Link (Max Planck Innovation), Johannes Bange (Lead Discovery Center, Dortmund, Germany), and Holm Keller (kENUP Foundation).

The receptor-binding domain of SARS-CoV-2 is known to be a good candidate for a protein vaccine but so far difficult to manufacture economically on a large scale and in a form, which activates the immune system against the virus. Bacteria programmed accordingly produce incorrectly folded material. The Göttingen researchers discovered a solution for this problem: They identified special nanobodies that enforce correct folding in bacterial cells, without obstructing the crucial neutralizing part of the receptor-binding domain. This might allow for vaccines that can be produced inexpensively, can be quickly adapted to new virus variants, and can be distributed with simple logistics even in countries with little infrastructure. “The fact that nanobodies can help with protein folding was previously not known and is extremely interesting for research and pharmaceutical applications,” Görlich says.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

Utah will give KN95 masks to children as the Delta variant fuels Covid-19 hospitalizations nationwide


The surge of Covid-19 fueled by the Delta variant and low vaccination rates is sending the country backward in the pandemic, with hospitalizations reaching wintertime levels.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

*Capacity limits, mask mandate to be eliminated for most places in Manitoba*
*Social Sharing*
New public health orders take effect Saturday, include shift from requirements to recommendations
Masks will no longer be required in indoor public spaces and capacity limits will be eliminated for most businesses as Manitoba's next reopening steps take effect on Saturday — one month earlier than first planned.

There will also be no restrictions on indoor and outdoor gatherings at private residences.

"This is a significant reopening for Manitoba. It's the largest loosening of restrictions since the beginning of this pandemic," said Chief Provincial Public Health Officer Dr. Brent Roussin.

Specifically, the new public health orders will allow retailers and malls, gyms and fitness centres, libraries, personal services such as hair and nail salons, day camps, markets and garden centres to open without restrictions. "We know that COVID is still with us and we still know those places, crowded spaces, prolonged contact increases the risk of transmission not only of COVID but of the other respiratory viruses that are likely to return [in the fall]," said Roussin.

As for masks, due to the ongoing presence of COVID-19 and the extra risk posed by the more contagious delta variant, health officials strongly recommend those who are not fully immunized continue to use masks and stay two metres away from others while indoors.

As of Tuesday, 80 per cent of eligible Manitobans ages 12 and up had received one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine, the news release said. The province expects to reach 75 per cent with two doses within the next week. 

Roussin was asked why he chose to loosen restrictions and eliminate the mask mandate even though Canada's Chief Public Health Officer Dr. Theresa Tam is saying the country could be at the start of a fourth COVID-19 wave driven by the more infectious delta variant.

"Each province has to follow the epidemiology in their province," he said, acknowledging a fourth wave may very well show up in areas around the world but that's not the case in Manitoba right now.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/manitoba-public-health-orders-update-august-3-1.6127715



Groundhog Day?


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

*CDC: Delta variant accounts for 93 percent of all infections *
For the two-week period ending July 31, all the different lineages of the delta variant made up about 93 percent of cases that were sequenced.

In some parts of the country with low vaccination rates, especially the Midwest region that includes Kansas, Iowa and Missouri, the percentages are even higher.

Vaccination has been uneven across states, and only about half of all eligible people nationwide are fully vaccinated.

Just two weeks ago, CDC Director Rochelle Walensky said the delta variant was responsible for 83 percent of all sequenced COVID-19 cases.








CDC: Delta variant accounts for 93 percent of all infections


The delta variant accounts for at least 93 percent of all sequenced coronavirus in the U.S., according to estimates from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).For the two-week period…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

Call me a optimist! @captainmorgan the great killer strain. We'll all be emergency boosted as the stops come out, the unvaxxed and unboosted will be dead or worse.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








A Doomsday COVID Variant Worse Than Delta May Be Coming, Scientists Say


Delta has shown how destructive new strains of COVID can get. Scientists fear future mutations of the virus could be even worse: "Delta on steroids."



www.newsweek.com





*A Doomsday COVID Variant Worse Than Delta and Lambda May Be Coming, Scientists Say*

Scientists keep underestimating the coronavirus. In the beginning of the pandemic, they said mutated versions of the virus wouldn't be much of a problem—until the more-infectious Alpha caused a spike in cases last fall. Then Beta made young people sicker and Gamma reinfected those who'd already recovered from COVID-19. Still, by March, as the winter surge in the U.S. receded, some epidemiologists were cautiously optimistic that the rapid vaccine rollout would soon tame the variants and cause the pandemic to wind down. 

Delta has now shattered that optimism. This variant, first identified in India in December, spreads faster than any previous strain of SARS-CoV-2, as the COVID-19 virus is officially named. It is driving up infection rates in every state of the U.S., prompting the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) to once again recommend universal mask-wearing.

The Delta outbreak is going to get much worse, warns Michael Osterholm, an epidemiologist who leads the Center for Infectious Disease Research and Policy at the University of Minnesota. "The number of intensive-care beds needed could be higher than any time we've seen," he says. He adds that his team's analysis shows that almost every single one of the 100 million unvaccinated Americans who hasn't had COVID-19 yet will likely get it in the coming months, short of taking the sort of strong isolation and masking precautions that seem unlikely in the vaccine-hesitant population.

The variant is so contagious that it's set to smash through every previous prediction of how soon the U.S. might reach herd immunity. "We've failed to shut this down as we have other pandemics," says Jonathan Eisen, a biologist at the University of California, Davis, who studies how pathogens evolve. "It may be around forevermore, leaving us continually trying to figure out what to do next."

Delta, like most of the other variants, blindsided us, worsening and extending the pandemic. When the damage from Delta starts to subside, what other variants will be lurking just behind it to pull us back down again? The World Health Organization is already keeping an eye on several: Eta, which is now in several countries; Kappa, which arose in India; Iota, which first popped up in New York City—and especially Lambda, which has torn through Peru and shows signs of having unusual success in infecting fully vaccinated people, according to one early study. It has already spread to Argentina, Chile, Ecuador as well as Texas and South Carolina. 

It's too soon to say whether Lambda will turn out to be the next big, bad thing that COVID-19 unleashes on us. But it's a good time to wonder: Just how destructive can these variants get? Will future variants expand their attack from the lungs to the brain, the heart and other organs? Will they take a page from HIV and trick people into thinking they've recovered, only to make them sick later? Is there a Doomsday variant out there that shrugs off vaccines, spreads like wildfire and leaves more of its victims much sicker than anything we've yet seen?

The odds are not high that we will see such a triple threat, but experts can't rule it out. Delta has already shown how much worse things can get. Its extreme contagiousness, with room to run freely through the tens of millions of Americans who haven't been vaccinated and millions more who have no access to vaccines in developing countries, has good odds of turning into something even more troublesome. "The next variant," says Osterholm, "could be Delta on steroids."

*Caught Off-Guard*
It wasn't supposed to happen this way. Early in the pandemic, most experts closely studying COVID-19 mutations downplayed the notion that variants would cause such serious problems. "They don't seem to make much of a difference," said Richard Neher, an evolutionary biologist at Switzerland's University of Basel, in August last year. "We probably only need to worry about it on a timescale of about five years." Today he calls Delta and other COVID-19 variants "the pandemic within the pandemic."

Delta, more than any other variant, has reset scientists' understanding of how quickly a virus can evolve into devastating new forms. "All coronaviruses mutate, and we knew this one was mutating, too," says Sharone Green, a physician and infectious disease researcher at the University of Massachusetts Medical School. "But we didn't think the mutations would so strikingly affect transmissibility and possible evasion of immunity."

It may seem surprising that scientists were caught off-guard by the rapid emergence of a more dangerous variant. But unlike most other pathogens, Eisen notes SARS-CoV-2 was largely unknown when it emerged. In the absence of data, scientists assumed it would follow other viruses in being relatively slow to spin off much more contagious mutations. Even more important, he adds, scientists underestimated the sheer scale the pandemic would eventually achieve—a critical factor, because the more people a virus infects, the more opportunities it has to develop significant mutations. "Having billions of people infected presents a breeding ground for variants unlike anything we've ever seen with these sorts of viruses," he says.

SARS-CoV-2 doesn't mutate particularly quickly, compared to many pathogens. Just as with most human and other cells, a mutation occurs in a virus when it replicates but fails to make a perfect copy of its genetic material. That imperfect copy is a mutant. The COVID-19 virus doesn't have a lot of genetic material to scramble compared to most organisms—about 15 genes, versus about 3,000 genes in an E. coli bacterium, a run-of-the-mill stomach bug, and about 20,000 in a human cell. What's more, COVID-19 has genetic checking mechanisms that make it reasonably adept at avoiding replication mistakes compared to most viruses.

But while COVID-19's mutation rate is on the low side—about one mutation for every 10 replications, or around a fifth of the flu's mutation rate and a tenth of HIV's—COVID-19 takes advantage of a grim numbers game. A single person infected with COVID-19 might carry 10 billion copies of the virus, enough to produce billions of mutated viruses every day. What happens to all those mutations? Almost always the answer is: nothing. The genetic scrambling is random, with the result that virtually all mutations either have no effect whatsoever on the virus, or else do something that makes the virus less effective or even renders it entirely non-functional.

But once in a while—perhaps every million trillion times—a random mutation confers some potentially dangerous new characteristic. What's more, much of what makes the virus dangerous has to do with a relatively small portion—the so-called spike proteins that protrude from its surface and enable the virus to latch onto and penetrate human cells. Most of the mutations we've seen so far represent tweaks to these spikes, which means it only takes a minimal change within any of the few viral genes that control the spikes to create a newly threatening mutation.

But even when a virus hits the jackpot with a mutation that sharpens its ability to wreak havoc, that doesn't mean a dangerous new variant has emerged. To become a significant variant, a mutated virus has to out-replicate the far more numerous copies of the virus that already predominate in the population, and to do that it needs features that give it big advantages.

What specific features will help the mutation become a better replicator and spreader in the population is determined by the environment. For example, in the case of a respiratory virus like COVID-19, the ability to travel longer distances in the air, and to latch more firmly onto cells in the nasal passage, would likely make a new strain a better contender to become a widely spreading variant.

"A virus' job is just to keep propagating," says Green. "Any mutation that helps the virus survive and spread will make it more successful as a variant."

All told, the chances that a virus in the population will produce a much more dangerous variant in the course of a year would normally be extremely low. But when billions of people are infected with billions of copies of a virus, all bets are off. Thanks to Delta's infectiousness, and the huge number of people whose refusal or inability to get vaccinated leaves them primed to become living COVID-19 mutation labs, the conditions are ripe to produce yet more, potentially more dangerous, variants in the coming months.

"It's going to be very difficult to stop it from happening with masks and social distancing at this point," says Preeti Malani, a physician and infectious disease researcher and chief health officer at the University of Michigan. "Vaccines are the key, and vaccine hesitancy is the obstacle."

The growing number of people with natural immunity, from having recovered from COVID-19, won't save the day either, says Eric Vail, director of molecular pathology at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center. "At best it's now a third of the U.S. population with natural immunity, and that may be an overestimation," he says. "It won't be enough to guarantee that Delta will be the last big variant."


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

*Dallas official removed from meeting for not wearing mask*
Dallas County Commissioner J.J. Koch (R) was removed from a courtroom Tuesday for not wearing a mask, local news outlets reported.

County Judge Clay Jenkins asked a bailiff to escort the commissioner from the courtroom after the official refused to wear a mask. Everyone else present in court donned a face covering. 

Koch's refusal to wear a mask comes after the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) issued a new guidance last week stating that vaccinated individuals should mask up in areas where coronavirus infections are increasing.

The newest guidance prompted outrage from Republican across the country, including in Washington, D.C., who said that they will continue to go unmasked indoors. 

Over 2,000 new cases were reported by the state department of health Tuesday, causing many to grow more concerned about the spread of the virus. 








Dallas official removed from meeting for not wearing mask


Dallas County Commissioner J.J. Koch (R) was removed from a courtroom Tuesday for not wearing a mask, local news outlets reported.County Judge Clay Jenkins asked a bailiff to escort the commis…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

How England went from delta disaster to looking 'better than it ever has before'


"I would say the near future, and perhaps even the long-term future, looks better than it ever has before," one expert said.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

*Record Numbers Of Children Hospitalized In Louisiana Amid Delta Surge*





Dr. Mark Kline, physician-in-chief at Children's Hospital New Orleans, tells Lawrence O'Donnell that more children than ever in the pandemic are being hospitalized for Covid-19 in his hospital: "The Delta variant is a game changer and it seems to have a propensity for causing severe disease in children and adolescents."


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

*Liberal Redneck - Arkansas Governor Mad at Self*


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 4, 2021)

WHO calls for a moratorium on booster shots until at least the end of September


The World Health Organization is calling for a moratorium on booster shots until at least the end of September, WHO Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said during a news briefing in Geneva on Wednesday.




amp.cnn.com













US rejects call by WHO to stop giving COVID booster shots


White House press secretary says it is a 'false choice' to demand wealthy nations halt third doses in order to supply poor countries




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 4, 2021)

Here’s how many breakthrough cases have occurred in Mass.


The Bay State has seen 7,737 breakthrough cases as of July 31, according to the Department of Public Health. Read more on Boston.com.



www.boston.com













Breakthrough COVID Cases Among Those Fully Vaccinated Are Rising In Colorado


While still making up just three percent of all COVID-19 infections in the state since Jan. 1, the so-called “breakthrough cases,” or infections among people previously fully vaccinated, were 20 percent of all identified cases in the first three weeks of July in the state.




www.cpr.org













COVID 'breakthrough' cases nearly double in Ventura County, including two more deaths


Two more fully vaccinated Ventura County residents died of COVID-19, and 329 more vaccinated people tested positive over 11 days.



amp.vcstar.com













Breakthrough COVID cases among fully vaccinated are rising in Colorado


The percentage of COVID-19 infections among fully vaccinated Coloradans grew sharply in July, prompting Gov. Jared Polis to ask federal authorities to speed authorization of a booster shot for older a...




www.durangoherald.com













With data updated only every 2 weeks, it's hard to track breakthrough COVID cases in NC


With the daily number of new coronavirus cases on the rise, many wonder whether that trend includes what are called breakthrough cases, or cases in those who've had a COVID-19 vaccine.




www.wral.com


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

Remember when you said it was "certainly not my intent" to fear monger? That was funny.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2021)

He's a Qtard,don't expect rational thought.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 4, 2021)

mooray said:


> Remember when you said it was "certainly not my intent" to fear monger? That was funny.


You're right, P-brain Diaz is only here to spam ...

and I ban spammers every day.


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here’s how many breakthrough cases have occurred in Mass.
> 
> 
> The Bay State has seen 7,737 breakthrough cases as of July 31, according to the Department of Public Health. Read more on Boston.com.
> ...











Vaccines Remain Largely Effective Against Delta Variant, Counter to Claims From Fox News Guest - FactCheck.org


Multiple studies show the FDA-authorized COVID-19 vaccines continue to be effective against the delta variant of the coronavirus, even if the potency of the vaccines is somewhat reduced. But a guest on Fox News falsely claimed the delta variant “really is not responsive at all, or protected at...




www.factcheck.org













Texas GOP Official Mocked COVID Five Days Before He Died of Virus


H. Scott Apley’s Facebook page was filled with anti-mask, anti-vaccine content until he was suddenly hospitalized on Sunday.




www.thedailybeast.com













Coronavirus Update (Live): 137,841,497 Cases and 2,966,060 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Sativied (Aug 4, 2021)

Professor Medical Microbiology at the Academic hospital in Maastricht claims based on examinating 16000 infected people the Delta variant results in 4 times the amount of virus particles in a patient (compared to alpha, 2x beta) opposed to the over1000x claimed by the Chinese CDC researchers.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 4, 2021)

rollitup said:


> You're right, P-brain Diaz is only here to spam ...
> 
> and I ban spammers every day.


LMFAO, guess it just depends on what you agree with or not eh? 

On the real though, what's the point of a political subforum to a weed site, if you aren't even going to allow discourse from both sides, but instead simply choose to silence the side which you disagree with?


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO, guess it just depends on what you agree with or not eh?
> 
> On the real though, what's the point of a political subforum to a weed site, if you aren't even going to allow discourse from both sides, but instead simply choose to silence the side which you disagree with?


Discourse from both sides is a good thing when both sides abide by the same set of rules. If you look at the latest wave of trolls, shouting fascist slogans is something we are supposed to honor as discourse.

Dis course takes us right into the reefs and shoals, Cap'n


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

Actually after the other two loonies I almost feel welcoming to PJ's normality.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Discourse from both sides is a good thing when both sides abide by the same set of rules. If you look at the latest wave of trolls, shouting fascist slogans is something we are supposed to honor as discourse.
> 
> Dis course takes us right into the reefs and shoals, Cap'n


I think I'm pretty civil here compared to many. I don't speak for others, I only speak for myself. I post mostly factual information, perhaps peppered with a bit of my own opinion. If @rollitup wants to flex his mighty hammer and ban me, because I have a different opinion, then it is what it it. But I'll tell you what it isn't allowing for, and that is simple discourse.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I think I'm pretty civil here compared to many. I don't speak for others, I only speak for myself. I post mostly factual information, perhaps peppered with a bit of my own opinion. If @rollitup wants to flex his mighty hammer and ban me, because I have a different opinion, then it is what it it. But I'll tell you what it isn't allowing for, and that is simple discourse.


No if you get the ban hammer it is because you are pushing bullshit dangerous anti-vaccine spam.




PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO, guess it just depends on what you agree with or not eh?
> 
> On the real though, what's the point of a political subforum to a weed site, if you aren't even going to allow discourse from both sides, but instead simply choose to silence the side which you disagree with?


The "Both sides" bullshit is just snow flaking by you. You are doing the 2021 version of yelling 'fire' in a crowded movie.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I think I'm pretty civil here compared to many. I don't speak for others, I only speak for myself. I post mostly factual information, perhaps peppered with a bit of my own opinion. If @rollitup wants to flex his mighty hammer and ban me, because I have a different opinion, then it is what it it. But I'll tell you what it isn't allowing for, and that is simple discourse.


You've posted fucking near the whole antivaxxer library, disinformation that has killed thousands of Americas and continues to kill and injure hundreds daily. I've posted the tragic news stories of your successes, people who die because they believe the same bullshit that you post here. Like Tucker you have an opinion and are only asking loaded questions, to sow doubt and mistrust in vaccines, in spite of a mountain of evidence that's growing daily of their safety and efficacy.

So what's your solution to the pandemic? Herd immunity through infection?

I wonder if Dr. Scott Atlas got vaccinated? He was a great believer in herd immunity, even when he knew that the vaccines were flying through clinical trials with great success.


----------



## CCGNZ (Aug 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You've posted fucking near the whole antivaxxer library, disinformation that has killed thousands of Americas and continues to kill and injure hundreds daily. I've posted the tragic news stories of your successes, people who die because they believe the same bullshit that you post here. Like Tucker you have an opinion and are only asking loaded questions, to sow doubt and mistrust in vaccines, in spite of a mountain of evidence that's growing daily of their safety and efficacy.
> 
> So what's your solution to the pandemic? Herd immunity through infection?
> 
> I wonder if Dr. Scott Atlas got vaccinated? He was a great believer in herd immunity, even when he knew that the vaccines were flying through clinical trials with great success.


----------



## CCGNZ (Aug 5, 2021)

What's up, out of loop 4weeks,worked 22 days in a row,busy w/grow also,old lady not making much progress from stroke but she is being cared for by daughter surrounded by loved ones,(rehab facilities can be nasty,stuff I brought for her goes missingWTF, otherwise no surprises,Reps acting like the fk heads they've become,newest variant Delta surging w/ more to come just as I've anticipated,US had a window in May and June to vaccinate and really put Covid down but misinfo and anti vaxxer's saw to it that that did'nt come to fruition.Now I'm 50/50 that we could be facing another severe fall and winter season w/some new crazy variant rampaging. I'm back to N95 mask around people after about a 6 week downgrade to a surgical mask,I never went maskless in spite of CDC,just felt it was to early and expected more surprises in a fast moving pandemic. A dude at work tested pos. last week and he was fully Phizered up, so we are back to craziness after maybe a 6 week period where things were looking up.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## printer (Aug 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4958455


The antivax crowd is saying Biden is busing illigals to Florida and filling up their hospitals.


----------



## printer (Aug 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I think I'm pretty civil here compared to many. I don't speak for others, I only speak for myself. I post mostly factual information, perhaps peppered with a bit of my own opinion. If @rollitup wants to flex his mighty hammer and ban me, because I have a different opinion, then it is what it it. But I'll tell you what it isn't allowing for, and that is simple discourse.


Yes you are civil enough which is why I have treated you the same. But as DIY-HP-LED has said you say the same BS that other antivax people do, ignoring looking at information contradicting what your sources say. I was fine by it for a while and I chased down the information to refute some of what you say. But you know, you are only worth so many hours of my life. I am fed up with wasting the time while I can do some other things for myself.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 5, 2021)

Peej is the same as all the other trolls and trumptards, with better grammar.


----------



## printer (Aug 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Peej is the same as all the other trolls and trumptards, with better grammar.


But the thing is, he really does believe it. And that is his right. But spreading the information that is wrong? I think that leash is only so long.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 5, 2021)

printer said:


> But the thing is, he really does believe it. And that is his right. But spreading the information that is wrong? I think that leash is only so long.


Whether he believes it or not is irrelevant. He’s still just another troll looking for attention.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4958455


He has his priorities all fucked up. He might want to work on the situation in Miami where the new Columbia variant is taking hold.

*MIAMI-DADE COUNTY, Fla.* – The Colombian variant may sound like the next concern in the COVID-19 crisis, but in South Florida, it’s already here.
Carlos Migoya, CEO of Jackson Health, revealed that now 10% of COVID-positive patients whose results are being sequenced at the University of Miami’s pathology lab have a strain that originated out of Colombia.
“And here’s a real shocking thing that’s spreading in Colombia quite a bit,” Migoya told Local 10 News. “And they haven’t seen it anywhere else outside of Colombia. Well, guess what? In the last week, 10% of our patients had the Colombian variant. Why? Because of the travel between Colombia and Miami.”


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> He has his priorities all fucked up. He might want to work on the situation in Miami where the new Columbia variant is taking hold.
> 
> *MIAMI-DADE COUNTY, Fla.* – The Colombian variant may sound like the next concern in the COVID-19 crisis, but in South Florida, it’s already here.
> Carlos Migoya, CEO of Jackson Health, revealed that now 10% of COVID-positive patients whose results are being sequenced at the University of Miami’s pathology lab have a strain that originated out of Colombia.
> “And here’s a real shocking thing that’s spreading in Colombia quite a bit,” Migoya told Local 10 News. “And they haven’t seen it anywhere else outside of Colombia. Well, guess what? In the last week, 10% of our patients had the Colombian variant. Why? Because of the travel between Colombia and Miami.”


I’m having my fully vaccinated son over this weekend. The first time we’ve been together since Christmas 2019.

I’m concerned with the prospect we won’t be getting together Christmas 2021.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m having my fully vaccinated son over this weekend. The first time we’ve been together since Christmas 2019.
> 
> I’m concerned with the prospect we won’t be getting together Christmas 2021.


It hard to really digest everything that we have been through and how bleak our future is. We had every opportunity to be the leaders to unite and save the world but it is failing terribly.

Unless we start getting the rest of the world vaccinated we are never getting rid of this. Some are saying no one should be getting a booster until the rest of the world is vaccinated with their first shots....because only the wealthy privileged societies will be staying on top of all the variants while the poorer countries suffer and die . These are truly horrible times. I believe life will be altered permanently . 

I noticed yesterday when I had to run into a Walmart for a couple items I forgot to put on my curbside pickup there was only one cashier! The line to the self serve was like 30 people long. I left because most people were not wearing masks and no social distancing . It was a fucking nightmare. I then drove to the other Walmart and the exact same thing! Only one cashier and a long line in self serve . The other grocery store is so much better but is too fucking expensive and I can’t afford to shop there anymore if I want to save money.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It hard to really digest everything that we have been through and how bleak our future is. We had every opportunity to be the leaders to unite and save the world but it is failing terribly.
> 
> Unless we start getting the rest of the world vaccinated we are never getting rid of this. Some are saying no one should be getting a booster until the rest of the world is vaccinated with their first shots....because only the wealthy privileged societies will be staying on top of all the variants while the poorer countries suffer and die . These are truly horrible times. I believe life will be altered permanently .


I agree with you, 100%.


----------



## waktoo (Aug 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I think I'm pretty civil here compared to many. I don't speak for others, I only speak for myself. I post mostly factual information, perhaps peppered with a bit of my own opinion. If @rollitup wants to flex his mighty hammer and ban me, because I have a different opinion, then it is what it it. But I'll tell you what it isn't allowing for, and that is simple discourse.


I've noticed that "mostly factual information" is commonly presented in an effort to frame false narratives...


----------



## printer (Aug 5, 2021)

I saw this from the start, at least when it got rolling equivalent to the countries going to war, and not a little skirmish. That it will do damage to the government coffers, to people's livelihoods, people's lives, the kids growing up. Along the way it showed how our infrastructure is not as robust as it could be, with the PPE shortage, all the other things that we normally buy, even the chip shortage for the cars made here. I do still have a lot of toilet paper though. Mind you I used to beforehand, I get it on sale when it comes up. If I do not use it that will mean I am dead and it won't bother me.

I said before that we all will probably get the Delta. The vaccinated will get milder cases, the unvax people will have a greater chance of ending up in the hospital. The fence sitters are getting off their asses for this one. The disbelievers, we can just suffer them. I hope that when some of the dust settles some of those will question some of the things they have been told and come back to reality. I hope they question the other things these 'leaders' have told them but I am guessing the 'leaders' (including news people in this) will just turn things around and tell them black is white and we were on your side in this. And the sheep will follow rather than look at the prospect that they were living a lie.

Ultimately this pandemic is exposing the failings of our world, all of them. I hope we take what we learned from this and fix a few of the deficits and not just sweep everything under the carpet for the next time. The next time we won't be able to say that we were not warned.


----------



## printer (Aug 5, 2021)

*Florida children's hospitals see pediatric COVID-19 cases soar*
On Tuesday, 46 pediatric patients were admitted to Florida hospitals with confirmed COVID-19 infections, bringing the total number of pediatric coronavirus patients in the state to 135, according to hospital capacity data from the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services. 

Florida follows only behind Texas in the current number of children hospitalized with confirmed COVID-19 cases, with the Lone Star State recording a total of 142 as of Tuesday. 

According to a Miami Herald analysis of weekly COVID-19 case data, the sharpest increase of Florida COVID-19 infections over the past month has been among kids under the age of 12, who are not yet eligible to receive any of the three vaccines authorized for emergency use in the U.S.

“In our previous iteration of the pandemic, it was more they’re positive but they’re not sick or minimally sick,” he explained. “This is different... There’s a much higher percentage of pediatric patients becoming infected and symptomatic.” 

Despite the latest surge, Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) has pushed back against implementing a statewide mask mandate or vaccination requirements, and has even signed directives banning mask mandates in public schools and preventing businesses from requiring proof of vaccination. 








Florida children’s hospitals see pediatric COVID-19 cases soar


The number of new COVID-19 hospitalizations among children is rising in Florida as the state faces a surge in cases due in part to the spread of the highly transmissible delta variant of the c…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2021)

printer said:


> *Florida children's hospitals see pediatric COVID-19 cases soar*
> On Tuesday, 46 pediatric patients were admitted to Florida hospitals with confirmed COVID-19 infections, bringing the total number of pediatric coronavirus patients in the state to 135, according to hospital capacity data from the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services.
> 
> Florida follows only behind Texas in the current number of children hospitalized with confirmed COVID-19 cases, with the Lone Star State recording a total of 142 as of Tuesday.
> ...


The hardest hit will be his biggest supporters, the anti maskers and anti vaxxers, in America the plague has become self selective for many and some are selecting for their older kids too. They can bring delta home to their kids, or more likely their kids will be bringing it home from school.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2021)

In Canada things are looking pretty good, we've got 81% with a single dose and 68.5% with a second. Here in NS we've got 85.3% of eligible people with a single dose and 73.1% fully vaccinated. We started later than the Americans and had supply issues, first doses have leveled off as we get to the hesitant, reluctant and antivaxxers. Like in America, Delta is causing an uptick in vaccinations, the hesitant are coming around and people are showing up for second shots, earlier than expected, since our supply issues are resolved.

The difference in the vaxx rates between Canada and America are purely political, we even get foxnews on cable here. There are just as many regular antivaxxers and other assorted loonies in Canada per capita as in the states, but stress levels are generally much lower here.


We've been leveling off on first doses too, though at a higher rate than in the states


The national single dose map, in the western provinces of Alberta and Sask the population tends to be younger, while in the Maritimes, it tends to be older, as many of the young migrated west for work.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 5, 2021)

What is the newly found COVID-19 'Epsilon variant' in Pakistan? - Details inside


New Epsilon variant found in Pakistan in its fourth wave amid the surge of COVID-19 cases




www.dnaindia.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> both sides


anti-disease and pro-disease


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2021)

The GOP cold civil war is turning out like the last civil war in the south, the old confederacy is lite up red hot with delta covid. Looks like a modern repeat of the battle of Gettysburg is coming for the south with mass casualties, only this time they are self inflicted by stupidity and ignorance. No masks, low vax rates and stupid Trumpers with delta will mean exponential infection and overwhelmed hospitals. Yep covid is about to march through the south to the sea, leaving death and destruction in it's wake.

*Covid Back To School Storm': WH Pushes Vaccines Ahead Of School Year*





Some epidemiologists are predicting a "perfect Covid back to school storm," with potential outbreaks in weeks,


----------



## printer (Aug 5, 2021)

*Study led by Winnipeg doctor shows blood-thinner can keep COVID-19 patients out of ICU*
A game-changing global study led by a Winnipeg physician has found that treating some hospitalized COVID-19 patients with blood thinners increases their chance of survival and reduces their need for intensive care. 
The study looked at the effects of heparin, a generic blood thinner, in moderately and severely ill COVID-19 patients in nine countries. The research shows that the blood thinner helps moderately ill patients, but is harmful and should not be used in patients who are already on life-support. In patients who don't yet need ICU care — receiving at most, supplemental oxygen — heparin helps to prevent serious blood-clot-related complications of COVID-19, such as thrombosis and organ failure, the new research shows. 

The conclusion: blood thinners could reduce the need for ICU care in roughly 30 per cent of moderately ill patients. 

Dr. Ryan Zarychanski, a Winnipeg hematologist, critical care physician and associate professor of internal medicine, University of Manitoba, is a senior author of the studies, which were published Wednesday in the _New England Journal of Medicine_. 

The research shows it's safe to give heparin to moderately ill COVID-19 patients. The findings are expected to quickly change the way COVID-19 patients are treated at the bedside because the medication is affordable and accessible. The results were announced in a livestreamed online broadcast Wednesday. 

Zarychanski said the researchers are "very, very certain" of what he described as the straightforward findings of the trials. 

"More patients will survive free of organ support. Less will be intubated, less will have thrombosis and there will be a small risk of major bleeding," he said during the virtual broadcast. 

"The place where we're tightest on capacity is ICU; if you can reduce the number of people who have to go to the ICU by 30 per cent, that has a really big impact on the health-system stability and our ability to respond to COVID." 








Aug 2021: Study led by Winnipeg doctor shows blood-thinner can keep COVID-19 patients out of ICU


A game-changing global study led by a Winnipeg physician has found that treating some hospitalized COVID-19 patients with blood thinners increases their chance of survival and reduces their need for i...



www.winnipegfreepress.com


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I think I'm pretty civil here compared to many. I don't speak for others, I only speak for myself. I post mostly factual information, perhaps peppered with a bit of my own opinion. If @rollitup wants to flex his mighty hammer and ban me, because I have a different opinion, then it is what it it. But I'll tell you what it isn't allowing for, and that is simple .discourse


OK, lets have some simple discourse. Do you believe the vaccines will kill more people than the virus?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2021)

*'They couldn't take it anymore': Hospital workers quit amid Covid-19 surge*





CNN's Martin Savidge speaks with Arkansas health care workers and administrators about the strain they're under as the state faces rising hospitalizations due to Covid-19. One hospital executive says they have have had employees walk off the job because they just couldn't take the pressure they are put under amid the latest Covid-19 surge.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 5, 2021)

1212ham said:


> OK, lets have some simple discourse. Do you believe the vaccines will kill more people than the virus?


No I don't. However it's not quite that simple really, and frankly I think that's a poor question due to the low bar it sets. A better question might be "does the vaccine help more people than it hurts?", and frankly I don't think we'll know that answer for a few years at least. With vaccine efficacy apparently waning after just a few months of inoculation, and the implication of biannual boosters for life, makes that a very complex question really.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2021)

Lambda COVID Variant 'a Potential Threat to Human Society,' Researchers Say


Japanese researchers have warned of the variant which was first discovered in Peru in August 2020.



www.newsweek.com





*Lambda COVID Variant 'a Potential Threat to Human Society,' Researchers Say*

There is concern over the threat posed by the Lambda variant of COVID-19 which may be more resistant to vaccines than the original version of the virus. 

Research by a team from the University of Tokyo, which has not yet been peer-reviewed, found that three mutations in Lambda's spike protein help it resist neutralization by vaccine-induced antibodies.

Meanwhile, two mutations in the Lambda variant—T76I and L452Q—make it more infectious than the COVID variant that swept through the world in 2020.

The conclusions of the study posted on BiorXiv on July 28 matched findings—also not yet peer-reviewed—by a team in Chile that found the variant might also evade vaccine antibodies, Infection Control reported.

In June, the World Health Organization (WHO) declared the Lambda variant, which emerged in Peru in August 2020 and has been recorded in cases in Texas and South Carolina, as a "variant of interest."

It said Lambda, also known as the C.37 variant, has been the COVID-19 carrier in about 81 percent of infections in Peru since April. Cases have been found in 29 countries, territories or areas within five WHO regions.

However, the Japanese researchers said that the threat of the variant might be underestimated given that it was only named as a "variant of concern."

"Lambda can be a potential threat to the human society," senior researcher Kei Sato of the University of Tokyo said, according to Reuters.

Dr. Georg-Christian Zinn, who is director of the Bioscientia Hygiene Center, in Ingelheim, Germany, said that the statement by the Japanese team should be taken seriously even if their findings still need to be verified.

"The new Japanese preprint study on the Lambda variant is very, very credible," he told RTL.de, according to a translation of his comments. He referred to the expertise of the researchers, adding, "the data are valid."

Pablo Tsukayama, a doctor in molecular microbiology at Cayetano Heredia University in Lima who documented Lambda's emergence said that when it was discovered, "it did not attract much attention."

By March 2021, it was in 50 percent of the samples in Lima but only a month later, it was in 80 percent of the samples in Peru. "That jump from one to 50 percent is an early indicator of a more transmissible variant," Tsukayama told Al Jazeera in July.

Meanwhile, Dr. Stuart Ray professor of medicine at the Johns Hopkins Hospital, told NPR in July that Lambda is "sort of a cousin of the alpha variant" but evidence so far is not clear that it has any advantage over the highly contagious delta variant.

"Delta is clearly dominating right now. And so I think our focus can remain on Delta as a hallmark of a highly infectious variant," he said.

"We have to be vigilant for these new variants and track them," he said. "I think right now lambda is a variant of interest, and we'll see whether it becomes a variant of concern."


----------



## printer (Aug 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No I don't. However it's not quite that simple really, and frankly I think that's a poor question due to the low bar it sets. A better question might be "does the vaccine help more people than it hurts?", and frankly I don't think we'll know that answer for a few years at least. With vaccine efficacy apparently waning after just a few months of inoculation, and the implication of biannual boosters for life, makes that a very complex question really.


Then, did we have five years to wait and see?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2021)

*Response To COVID Delta Surge Very Different in Different Parts of U.S.*





Dr. Anthony Fauci says the U.S. could see 200,000 new COVID cases a day by the fall. That number was just 10,000 a day a few weeks ago. Skyler Henry reports the response to the surge has been very different depending on where you live.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 5, 2021)

printer said:


> Then, did we have five years to wait and see?


I would say that considering how the rate of covid cases were already on the decline prior to the mass vaccination campaign, probably so.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2021)

*Texas Republican leader dies of COVID-19 five days after anti-vaccination post*








Texas Republican leader dies of COVID-19 five days after anti-vaccination post


A Texas Republican leader who was hospitalized with COVID-19 died Wednesday, just days after he shared a post on social media questioning the effectiveness of the coronavirus vaccine.The Galve…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Texas Republican leader dies of COVID-19 five days after anti-vaccination post*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2021)

The Anti-vaccine Con Job Is Becoming Untenable


Why targets of deliberate deception often hesitate to admit they’ve been deceived




amp.theatlantic.com





*The Anti-vaccine Con Job Is Becoming Untenable*
*Why targets of deliberate deception often hesitate to admit they’ve been deceived*

Something very strange has been happening in Missouri: A hospital in the state, Ozarks Healthcare, had to create a “private setting” for patients afraid of being seen getting vaccinated against COVID-19. In a video produced by the hospital, the physician Priscilla Frase says, “Several people come in to get vaccinated who have tried to sort of disguise their appearance and even went so far as to say, ‘Please, please, please don’t let anybody know that I got this vaccine.’” Although they want to protect themselves from the coronavirus and its variants, these patients are desperate to ensure that their vaccine-skeptical friends and family never find out what they have done.

Missouri is suffering one of the worst COVID-19 surges in the country. Some hospitals are rapidly running out of ICU beds. To Americans who rushed to get vaccinated at the earliest opportunity, some Missourians’ desire for secrecy is difficult to understand. It’s also difficult to square with the common narrative that vaccine refusal, at least in conservative areas of the country, is driven by a lack of respect or empathy from liberals along the coasts. “Proponents of the vaccine are unwilling or unable to understand the thinking of vaccine skeptics—or even admit that skeptics may be thinking at all,” lamented a recent article in the conservative _National Review_. Writers across the political spectrum have urged deference and sympathy toward holdouts’ concerns about vaccine side effects and the botched CDC messaging about masking and airborne transmission early in the pandemic. But these takes can’t explain why holdouts who receive respect, empathy, and information directly from reliable sources remain unmoved—or why some people are afraid to tell their loved ones about being vaccinated.

What is going on here? Sociology suggests that pundits and policy makers have been looking at vaccine refusal all wrong: It’s not an individual problem, but a social one. That’s why individual information outreach and individual incentives—such as Ohio’s Vax-a-Million program, intended to increase vaccine uptake with cash prizes and college scholarships—haven’t worked. Pandemics, by definition, are collective problems. They propagate and kill because people live in communities. As a result, addressing pandemics requires understanding interpersonal dynamics—not just what promotes trust among people, but which behaviors convey status or lead to ostracism.

Shifting from an individual to a relational perspective helps us understand why people are seeking vaccination in disguise. They want to save face within the very specific set of social ties that sociologists call “reference groups”—the neighborhoods, churches, workplaces, and friendship networks that help people obtain the income, information, companionship, mutual aid, and other resources they need to live. The price of access to those resources is conformity to group norms. That’s why nobody strives for the good opinion of _everyone_; most people primarily seek the approval of people in their own reference groups.

In Missouri and other red states, vaccine refusal on partisan grounds has become a defining marker of community affiliation. Acceptance within some circles is contingent on refusal to cooperate with the Biden administration’s public-health campaign. Getting vaccinated is a betrayal of that group norm, and those who get the shot can legitimately fear losing their job or incurring the wrath of their families and other reference groups.

Sociology solves mysteries like these by zeroing in on problematic relationships, not the decisions that individuals make in isolation. Many of the people refusing safe, effective vaccination amid a deadly pandemic are enmeshed in a very distinctive type of relationship that sociologists have been studying for more than 70 years: the con job. Con artists gain social or financial advantage by convincing their marks to believe highly dubious claims—and to block out all information to the contrary.

COVID-19-related cons have become big business, not just for right-wing media outlets that have gained viewers while purveying vaccine disinformation but also for small-time social-media grifters and enterprising professionals. _The New York Times_ recently profiled Joseph Mercola, a Florida osteopath whom the paper described as “The Most Influential Spreader of Coronavirus Misinformation.” Four years ago, the Federal Trade Commission forced Mercola to pay nearly $3 million in settlements for false advertising claims about indoor tanning beds that he had sold. In February of this year, Mercola told his millions of followers on Facebook that the vaccine would “alter your genetic coding,” and promoted his line of vitamin supplements as an alternative to ward off COVID-19.

To outsiders, the social dynamics of the con appear peculiar and irrational. Those caught up in it can seem self-destructive and, frankly, clueless. But to sociologists, including me, who study fraud, such behaviors obey a predictable logic.

The seminal text in the field—Erving Goffman’s 1952 essay “On Cooling the Mark Out”—observes that all targets of con artists eventually come to understand that they have been defrauded, yet they almost never complain or report the crime to authorities. Why? Because, Goffman argues, admitting that one has been conned is so deeply shameful that marks experience it as a kind of social death. The victim, he writes,



> _has defined himself as a shrewd man and must face the fact that he is only another easy mark. He has defined himself as possessing a certain set of qualities and then proven to himself that he is miserably lacking in them. This is a process of self-destruction of the self._


Goffman notes that other life events, such as being fired or dumped, can evoke similar feelings of humiliation. But people targeted by con jobs can save their pride by denying the con as long as possible—or claiming they were in on it the whole time. This saves face and cheats social death, but allows the con to continue unchecked, entrapping others. In doing so, marks prioritize their self-image over the common good.

This behavior—which Goffman doesn’t shrink from calling a *“moral failure”*—is embodied in figures such as the Louisiana man who attained national fame recently with a defiant rant from his ICU bed, refusing to get vaccinated even after a life-threatening bout with COVID-19. After being hospitalized with the disease, or losing loved ones to it, some former vaccine refusers own up to their misjudgment. But not all do.

Framing vaccine refusal in terms of sociological theory isn’t just an intellectual exercise. On the contrary, it can help public-health experts and government officials figure out how to react when marks collide with the reality that COVID-19 is serious, the vaccines work, and not getting vaccinated is dangerous. Goffman points out that con artists employ specialists to “cool” marks down when the deception is finally revealed. A cooler, he writes, “has the job of handling persons caught out on a limb—persons whose expectations and self-conceptions have been built up and then shattered.” Coolers prevent blowback from angry marks—encouraging them to blame themselves, not the con artist. They help marks rebuild their social identity, retain their self-respect, and preserve their affiliations with their reference groups.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2021)

cont...

In this light, the recent _volte-face_ of many prominent conservatives toward enthusiastic endorsement of vaccination is great news for everyone who wants to see an end to the pandemic. Representative Steve Scalise, a high-ranking House Republican from Louisiana, recently got vaccinated on camera. Sarah Huckabee Sanders, a press secretary in the Trump White House now running for governor of Arkansas, published an op-ed disclosing that she and her family had gotten vaccinated. On Tuesday, Senator Roy Blunt used the Republican leadership’s weekly press conference to urge his constituents in Missouri to get vaccinated—presumably without resorting to disguises.

David A. Graham: Suddenly, conservatives care about vaccines

Some commentators have mocked these efforts—particularly those of Republican Governors Ron DeSantis of Florida and Kay Ivey of Alabama. DeSantis recently declared, “Vaccines are saving lives.” “It’s the unvaccinated folks that are letting us down,” Ivey recently said, adding, “These folks are choosing a horrible lifestyle of self-inflicted pain.” Both had previously taken vocal stands against certain pandemic-mitigation measures; in May, for example, each signed legislation banning organizations in their states from requiring proof of vaccination for employees and customers.

But those who see only hypocrisy and bad faith in these moves misunderstand the social dynamics of the con. Cooling out the marks—which is what all these right-wing efforts to push vaccination represent—works only when the marks perceive the coolers as members in good standing of the same reference groups. Having expressed doubts about COVID-19 vaccination or other pandemic mitigation likely makes Ivey and DeSantis _more _effective in persuading other conservatives: Their previous positions signify authenticity and in-group loyalty, making them more trustworthy, not less. High-status leaders such as Scalise, Ivey, Blunt, and DeSantis can expand the range of acceptable behavior for other group members through the example of their own actions.

This is reason for optimism: The conservative coolers are finally on the case, and only they have a chance of transforming partisan vaccine refusers into vaccine adopters. Whether these efforts will improve vaccination rates in red states remains to be seen, but it should come as a relief to those weary of being nice to vaccine holdouts. Blue-staters’ approval probably never mattered in the first place.


----------



## printer (Aug 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I would say that considering how the rate of covid cases were already on the decline prior to the mass vaccination campaign, probably so.


I am not sure if I share your reasoning for the decline. And the reports of the Delta mainly putting unvaxed people in hospital. What would it look like with all us vaxed people being dropped off at Emergency? You paint a rosy picture with no vaccine being used and most of the decline has been driven by the vaccine and all the lockdowns. Would society be in continuous locdown for the five years you want for test results? We took a lot of measures to get where we are the vaccine was one of them. And this is coming from a person that lives in a place that had the lowest number of cases in North America to the highest. And as you probably remember, I have sources in our biggest hospital telling me the numbers were real.

Basically you have wishful thinking and us responsible adults stepped up to do what needed to be done for the good of all. As an air conditioning guy I worked for said on many occasions.

"The good customers pay for the bad ones."


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 5, 2021)

printer said:


> I am not sure if I share your reasoning for the decline. And the reports of the Delta mainly putting unvaxed people in hospital. What would it look like with all us vaxed people being dropped off at Emergency? You paint a rosy picture with no vaccine being used and most of the decline has been driven by the vaccine and all the lockdowns. Would society be in continuous locdown for the five years you want for test results? We took a lot of measures to get where we are the vaccine was one of them. And this is coming from a person that lives in a place that had the lowest number of cases in North America to the highest. And as you probably remember, I have sources in our biggest hospital telling me the numbers were real.
> 
> Basically you have wishful thinking and us responsible adults stepped up to do what needed to be done for the good of all. As an air conditioning guy I worked for said on many occasions.
> 
> "The good customers pay for the bad ones."


I'm one to accept that if you have different reasoning, then you are welcome to a different curse of action for yourself. My problem is when it comes to mandating that others also follow your same reasoning, instead of allowing for individual choice.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm one to accept that if you have different reasoning, then you are welcome to a different curse of action for yourself. My problem is when it comes to mandating that others also follow your same reasoning, instead of allowing for individual choice.


so do you stop at stop signs?.......individual choice and all....how about drunk driving? is that cool if i choose to?....it's my individual choice... right?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 6, 2021)

doublejj said:


> so do you stop at stop signs?.......individual choice and all....how about drunk driving? is that cool if i choose to?....it's my individual choice... right?


Right, like where do we draw the line? It's a good question. Decades ago growing and smoking weed was considered bad for society as well. A lot of people do rolling stops every day. I bet you do too.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Right, like where do we draw the line? It's a good question. Decades ago growing and smoking weed was considered bad for society as well. A lot of people do rolling stops every day. I bet you do too.


the point is that we do lots of things every day that disrupt our personal freedoms for the good of us all. So we can all get along safely and live closely together. The Army gave me a whole list of injections because that was good for the Army.....and me.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Column: Canada just surpassed us on vaccinations. Good for them, and shame on us
> 
> 
> Many Republicans refuse to get vaccinated against COVID-19. Canadian Conservatives are more pragmatic.
> ...


Holy Shit … I better start practicing….

*music
“ Oh Canada ! …. Our home and … “


----------



## printer (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm one to accept that if you have different reasoning, then you are welcome to a different curse of action for yourself. My problem is when it comes to mandating that others also follow your same reasoning, instead of allowing for individual choice.


I tell you that you are wrong. In doing so I have spent many hours digging for information to back up my opinion. How is that mandating others follow my reasoning more than your reasoning? I counter what I think of as misinformation because that line of thinking has caused near term deaths and a battling the virus has cause much damage to society. You are saying in the future there might be a problem. Yes I understand that and I have said the benefits outweigh the risk at this time. 

What health problems will the infected with the virus have in long term? It can be much greater than your imagined health issues but the difference is we know people are having long term covid. We know many people that had to be hospitalized come out of it with health issues. I know what the effects can be, my sister is living with the same scars that many covid patients will have, she is a victim of the SARS outbreak. And this is one reason I have countered many of you posts. I have tried to do it with reason and facts. You can have your own individual choice and not get vaccinated. But when you try to influence others in inaction that will have negative effects on society and my life, I will speak out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm one to accept that if you have different reasoning, then you are welcome to a different curse of action for yourself. My problem is when it comes to mandating that others also follow your same reasoning, instead of allowing for individual choice.


Being a carrier of a deadly communicable disease is not an individual choice you stupid child


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Being a carrier of a deadly communicable disease is not an individual choice you stupid child


do you think he reasons over drivers license and car insurance? driving the right side of the road?

why or why not?


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2021)

How did we stop Polio? The Measles? Smallpox?

Vaccinations.

How can we stop Covid?

Vaccinations.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

U.S. nurses' COVID-19 grief pours out online: 'I just don't want to watch anyone else die'


Nichole Atherton couldn't take it anymore.




www.reuters.com





*U.S. nurses' COVID-19 grief pours out online: 'I just don't want to watch anyone else die'*

Aug 6 (Reuters) - Nichole Atherton couldn't take it anymore.

The intensive care nurse watched helplessly last year as COVID-19 sufferers died in her Mississippi hospital - slowly, painfully and alone. Then in July she was again confronted with a wave of deathly ill patients, even though almost all likely could have saved themselves by getting the coronavirus vaccine.

"People want to argue about masks and vaccines and freedom. I just don't want to watch anyone else die," the 39-year-old mother of two wrote on Facebook a few days ago. "I see their faces in my nightmares. And it feels like it is never ending."

As the United States grapples with rising infections, hospitalizations and deaths amid a surge of the virus' Delta variant, exhausted and desperate health care workers are turning to social media to describe the grim reality they face.

For some, the writing is cathartic, a way of processing their grief and anxiety. Others see it as a responsibility, using their devastating encounters with death to try to convince skeptical Americans to take the pandemic seriously.

"I just wanted people to know that it's real, and it's scary, and it's hard for us," Atherton said in a phone interview. "The first wave was heartbreaking, because there was nothing people could do except stay away from the people they love. This time, there are options."

New daily coronavirus cases in the United States have hit a six-month high, with the seven-day average reaching nearly 95,000. That rate is five times higher than it was less than a month ago, Reuters data shows. read more

Health officials have said the surge has been driven almost entirely by the unvaccinated. Vaccines are not widely available in many other countries, yet in the United States just 49% of the population of 330 million is fully vaccinated.

Doctors, nurses and hospital leaders interviewed by Reuters in six states described a workforce that is depleted and demoralized by wards overflowing with mostly unvaccinated patients.

The health providers who have waded into public forums in an effort to counter disinformation said they have sometimes been attacked online by anti-vaccine skeptics.

"There's so much misinformation out there," said Tiya Curtis-Morris, an emergency and intensive care nurse in southeastern Louisiana. "Maybe if I tell people, and they understand what we deal with everyday ... but they don't want to hear it."

Louisiana's governor reinstituted a mask mandate this week as the state set new daily hospitalization records and Curtis-Morris has been urging Facebook friends to wear them.

She is more careful discussing vaccines, saying she understands why some people are hesitant. The 46-year-old single mother of four daughters is vaccinated but held off until recently in having her younger children inoculated, in consultation with their pediatrician. Her mother has thus far refused, citing fears of side effects.

'IT DIDN'T HAVE TO BE LIKE THIS'

Earlier this week, ICU nurse Kathryn Ivey, 28, spent her break time at a Tennessee hospital crafting an emotionally raw Twitter thread.

"It is so much worse, this time," she wrote. "We all have so much less to give. We are still bearing the fresh and heavy grief of the last year and trying to find somewhere to put all this anger. But the patients don't stop coming. And the anger doesn't stop coming.

"It didn't have to be like this," she concluded.

The thread went viral.

Ivey said in an interview that she put her feelings down in writing for the sake of her mental health. A rash of patients – younger and younger, she said – have flooded her hospital, virtually all unvaccinated.

She expressed little hope that her words would make a difference. People who are most adamantly against vaccines will only be convinced if they see their loved ones sick, she said.

"That just breaks my heart: that people need to go through this hurt to understand," said Ivey, who began her career during the pandemic. "I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that if these people knew what COVID was, they would not risk it. But ignorance is a powerful thing."

Despair drove Atherton, the Mississippi nurse, to speak out.

On Facebook this week, she described in harrowing detail an unvaccinated woman struggling to breathe and scared of leaving her children behind without a mother.

At one point, the woman was desperate for a sip of water, and Atherton – despite her misgivings – agreed to remove her oxygen for a few seconds to offer her a drink. Soon after, the woman was intubated, having seen her family for the last time via video call.

"I wonder if I hadn't let her have that sip of water if she would still be alive," Atherton wrote. "My rational side knows she was too sick. She wouldn't have made it anyway. My emotional side will never stop wondering."

Three people have messaged her to say they will get vaccinated, Atherton said.

But the accumulated strain of seeing so much death has become too much for Atherton, who told her hospital last week she is resigning.

She plans to work as a nurse elsewhere, she said. She just can no longer bear witness to COVID-19's daily toll on members of her own community.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

It's time to stop talking to the unvaccinated and listening to their pathetic excuses, whining and illogical rationales, just vaccinate the stupid fucks for everybody's good including their own. Treat them like the children they are and make em wards of the state if ya gotta. It doesn't matter if they are Trumpers or left wing organic granola eaters, they are dangerous to themselves and society. Believing bullshit has consequences and these are not nearly as bad as the possible maiming and death that covid brings. Infectious diseases are not a matter of individual choices, but of public health and community rights.

Experts expect the mRNA vaccines to come out of EUA around September 6th and I expect the gloves will come off around then. This is just the warm up period, preheating until the fire is turned up, FREEDUMB!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*After months of vaccine incentives, nation changes course*

Life may be about to get tougher for the unvaccinated -- and it's not only because of their significantly increased risk of getting COVID-19 and becoming very sick.

A rising chorus of states, cities and private sector titans have implemented new vaccine requirements for their employees and patrons. It marks a new, less negotiable phase in the fight against the coronavirus, after months of cajoling and material goodies leading the vaccination campaign.

MORE: COVID-19 live updates: Only 2 states don't have high or substantial community transmission

The new incentives aren't financial. They draw motivation from immediate and tangible fears: of losing time to go get tested, losing a job, losing money or missing out on social events, as well as the ever more apparent pain of the pandemic hitting home through loss of life and loved ones. More than 97% of hospitalized COVID-19 patients in the country are unvaccinated, according to the White House COVID-19 Task Force.

Now, after months of vaccine rates tapering off, vaccination rates are heading back up with the recent surge of serious illness. On Thursday alone, the U.S. saw its highest vaccination numbers in over a month -- 585,000 new vaccinations in a single day, the White House COVID-19 data director announced. Some of the most dramatic upticks in recent vaccinations have been in states with the highest surges in new cases and hospitalizations and some of the lowest vaccination rates.

"Watching more people dying in the ICU, kids getting sick? Yes, that motivates," said Dr. Arthur Caplan, professor of bioethics and the founding head of New York University School of Medicine's medical ethics division. "Free beer, fishing license, free marijuana, college tuition didn't move many people to get vaccinated."

Unvaccinated Americans must now weigh their own personal risk-benefit ratio: Take the vaccine or face restrictions.

"The carrots do not work much," Caplan said. "Now, we're seeing more pressure coming from the other side."

MORE: Why some states are pushing back on masks amid delta variant surge

That pressure is coming in the form of federal, state and local vaccine requirements.

Requirements that government employees get vaccinated or face regular testing, social distancing and masks were accompanied by a slew of major companies like Google, Facebook, Tyson Foods and Disney, which is the parent company of ABC News, now requiring the vaccine for their employees.

"I think we've taken significant steps to make it difficult to come back to work, or more difficult to come back to work, if you're not vaccinated," White House Coronavirus Response Coordinator Jeff Zients said.

The Biden administration has made clear there will be no federal mandate; but its recent lean-in to vaccine requirements marks a shift in tone, going from from removing barriers to getting the vaccine to making it harder to move about "normal" life for those who choose not to get it.

"There's a bit of a hassle factor that plays into whether or not people are willing to get an exemption," Julie Morita, executive vice president of the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, told ABC. "And if it's too difficult or more challenging, people might opt just to get vaccinated."

As the NFL season gets into gear, the league informed clubs that it would not extend the season to accommodate a COVID-19 outbreak among unvaccinated players that leads to a game cancellation, the NFL Network reported, a stark turn from the season prior, when the league flexed the schedule to avoid missed games amid outbreaks. Additionally, players on both teams would forfeit pay for the lost contest, and the team responsible for the cancellation brought on by unvaccinated players would cover the financial losses and face potential disciplinary action.

Caplan suggests framing vaccination as the more appealing choice; opting out will make life harder.

New York is the first city in the country that will require proof of at least one dose of vaccination for some of the main modes of basic leisure -- dining out inside, indoor entertainment and working out at the gym. All state employees will be required to get vaccinated or get tested weekly beginning Labor Day.

Major privately run hospitals in New York will impose a similar vaccine requirement. In internal emails obtained by ABC News, New York Presbyterian and Mount Sinai both notified staff that beginning in September, workers must show proof of vaccination or undergo weekly testing. State-run, patient-facing hospital workers will have no testing option.

MORE: Biden's new vaccine requirement meets pushback from unions who helped elect him

"Please note that compliance -- either by vaccination or exemption -- will be required for your continued employment," New York Presbyterian's hospital president and vice president said in a letter to staff. "We want all of our team members to continue working with us, but we have to balance that with the imperative to protect our patients, employees and communities."

The move earned protest from the largest health care union in the U.S. Members of the 1199SEIU United Healthcare Workers East said they shouldn't have to be vaccinated to keep their jobs -- especially if it risks losing front-line health workers at a time they're most needed. That mirrored some national unions' concerns about protecting individual freedoms -- and not forcing their workers to pay for government-enforced testing.

Experts note there's a fine line between requirements being "part of what's going to nudge more people to get vaccinated," as Surgeon General Vivek Murthy told ABC's Start Here podcast, and pushing them away.

A full federal mandate might make hesitant and unvaccinated Americans "dig in their heels" further, Morita said.

"Generally, with mandates of any kind, you want to do everything else possible before you mandate something," she said. "But when the vaccine is free, it's accessible, and you're still struggling, then mandates make sense. But you really want to give people the chance to do it on their own."

MORE: Are COVID vaccinations covered under HIPAA?

The advent of more local mandates looms on the imminent horizon as soon as the vaccine is fully FDA-approved, which could come as soon as early September, a senior White House official familiar with the FDA approval process told ABC News.

Dr. Anthony Fauci called that moment a "game-changer," one that will possibly provide more legal cover for companies to implement vaccine imperatives.

*"'My body, my choice' is not an ethic for a plague," Caplan said. "The ethics of plague are, 'my body, vaccinated' -- more choices for everybody."*


----------



## HGCC (Aug 6, 2021)

Watching the group whatsapp of my inlaws, yeah...even the hardcore trumpers seem to be getting fed up with it. The racism is fine, but killing grandma by willful stupidity is a bridge to far I guess. 

Though God damn I am laughing at the rants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

For political purposes, once someone is vaccinated they sorta join the vaccine tribe and as the tribe grows in number their tolerance of the unvaxxed will diminish. If it wasn't for the delta variant filling hospitals, overwhelming exhausted healthcare workers, the safety of children and the innocent vulnerable, nobody vaxxed would give a fuck about the unvaxxed in America at this point. A Venn diagram of the unvaxxed and anti maskers would almost make a perfect circle.

At this point over 60% of Americans have had one shot at least and I expect with mandates from healthcare insurance companies and employers that rate might top 85% of eligible people vaxxed by the end of fall, others will have some form of natural immunity from a previous infection. In Canada I expect we will approach 90% without too many employer mandates, government healthcare providers can't mandate vaccines like private American insurance companies can, they won't pay for stupidity any longer than they have to, stupidity will be a preexisting condition for covid coverage in the near future.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> How did we stop Polio? The Measles? Smallpox?
> 
> Vaccinations.
> 
> ...


hey! i have an idea! let's let Trump be president again on 8/13..it could work.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Watching the group whatsapp of my inlaws, yeah...even the hardcore trumpers seem to be getting fed up with it. The racism is fine, but killing grandma by willful stupidity is a bridge to far I guess.
> 
> Though God damn I am laughing at the rants.


but that was their first idea, before we had a vaccine. congress was calling for letting the elderly die- they were A-okay with it.

this was just over a year ago how quickly they forget.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Watching the group whatsapp of my inlaws, yeah...even the hardcore trumpers seem to be getting fed up with it. The racism is fine, but killing grandma by willful stupidity is a bridge to far I guess.
> 
> Though God damn I am laughing at the rants.


Black people are among the hesitant, but persuadable groups and the number being vaccinated is increasing. For some Trumpers this was a form of biological warfare against minorities who were getting hammered with covid. Now the monster has turned on them with delta and since their heads are filled with bullshit on vaccines and masks, the only two things that can protect them, they are gonna suffer bigly.

I guess Trump country will need something to take it's mind off the 1/6 select committee, Donald's coup and his legal troubles, not to mention the daily outrages committed by Biden! All politics is local they say and the local TV news is gonna be dire in the heart of Trump land as reality and covid come crashing in.

This is typical of low vaxxed red states mostly in the south.









Houston hospital says 'if you're not on death's door,' you'll likely have to wait for a room


COVID SURGE: The Harris Health System said LBJ Hospital's ER is so full with ill patients that ambulances are being diverted.




abc13.com





*Houston hospital says 'if you're not on death's door,' you'll likely have to wait for a room*

Do you think this bullshit could backfire on DeSantis?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's time to stop talking to the unvaccinated and listening to their pathetic excuses, whining and illogical rationales, just vaccinate the stupid fucks for everybody's good including their own. Treat them like the children they are and make em wards of the state if ya gotta. It doesn't matter if they are Trumpers or left wing organic granola eaters, they are dangerous to themselves and society. Believing bullshit has consequences and these are not nearly as bad as the possible maiming and death that covid brings. Infectious diseases are not a matter of individual choices, but of public health and community rights.
> 
> Experts expect the mRNA vaccines to come out of EUA around September 6th and I expect the gloves will come off around then. This is just the warm up period, preheating until the fire is turned up, FREEDUMB!
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


segregation will be the answer. i still remember signs in windows from the 60s saying No Shirt, No Shoes, No Service apparently you could do these things long ago and had to be told when law changed. hygiene purposes i believe so are we calling the hillbilly dirty?

i've heard some advertisement around here about 'clean' stores and gyms which are going to require some proof of vaccine or you don't get in.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2021)

*THIS ….


Don’t want the COVID-19 vaccine? Then pay the full cost if you land in the hospital

*
( Dumbfucks in the wild )


Much of the argument about lockdowns and mask mandates boils down to disagreements about the level of risk that’s appropriate to impose on others and how much should be left to individuals to decide.

But now that vaccines are easy to obtain (and have always been free to the recipients), the calculations have shifted. Those who choose to remain unvaccinated no longer pose a serious threat to the vaccinated – but they’re still imposing a cost. Hospitalizations for COVID are almost entirely confined to those who are not vaccinated, often at the cost of tens or hundreds of thousands of dollars.

Who should bear those costs? Under our system of risk-sharing, it’s all of us, whether through government programs like Medicare and Medicaid or through private insurers. *When someone who refuses to get the vaccine gets seriously ill, their bills currently are paid by taxpayers or others in their insurance group.*

But why should the vaccinated bear those financial costs? Insurers, led by government programs, should declare that medically-able, eligible people who choose not to be vaccinated are responsible for the full financial cost of COVID-related hospitalizations, effective in six weeks. 

That gives time for the unvaccinated to make a choice, based on their personal preferences and a truer sense of responsibility. Those who continue to believe that COVID is no more than a cold, or that the pandemic is a sophisticated fraud, or that sheep parasite medicine is more effective than vaccines with shockingly good efficacy, can put their money where their mouths (and keyboards) are.
One of the fundamental lessons of economics is that people respond to incentives – just witness the success of vaccine lotteries at encouraging vaccinations. But a policy of letting the unvaccinated foot the bill for their COVID-related hospitalizations is only partly about wielding a financial stick to push reluctant people into vaccination. It’s also about not expecting others to pay for your decisions. Standing up for your beliefs means being willing to bear the consequences. Otherwise, it’s just cheap talk.

The most common objection to this policy is a slippery slope argument: what if the insurers stop covering the health outcomes of other lifestyle-driven diseases, like cirrhosis or Type 2 diabetes? Or not covering health costs for those who are unbelted in auto accidents?

Health insurers already do charge more to people who smoke and are permitted in many states to exclude coverage when injuries arise from illegal acts or under the influence of drugs – *including alcohol*. And a full debate about whether people should be charged more when engaging in certain activities is not unreasonable if the costs of these kinds of choices are going to be spread to everyone.

But more importantly, there is a direct and clear connection between vaccination and the likelihood of serious complications from COVID, unlike the decades-long development, mediated by genetics, between many health behaviors and serious illness. A more apt comparison would be if a safe single-shot cure for Type 2 diabetes was developed. The rest of us would be justified in refusing to cover the costs of complications for diabetes for anyone who refused to take the cure.

Those of us who are vaccinated did the responsible thing. It’s time for the unvaccinated to live up to the ideals of individual freedom and personal responsibility by taking on more of the consequences of their actions. Some are nervous about the possible risks of a vaccine and are waiting – but they should bear not only the health but also the financial risks of their hesitancy.

Bottom Line : 
The complaint that lockdowns and mandates infantilize the population is reasonable. We should be able to make choices about our levels of risk tolerance. And every aspect of life comes with risks. But we don’t get to impose serious costs on others, and expecting others to pay is not only puerile but makes hard mandates more likely.


----------



## mooray (Aug 6, 2021)

"Deadliest product in history" says the average american dipshit smoking a cigarette and eating a triple bacon cheeseburger while driving a car.


----------



## printer (Aug 6, 2021)

We had about 30% of our ICU patients shipped out of province to other hospitals because we did not have enough ICU nurses. Double shifts, we had a nurse taking care of three patients at the time. We had the equipment and made room but we just did not have the people, the people we had are real responsible people and put aside their lives but there is only so long you can do it. We had some patients not the level of care between here and where they were shipped out of province. They said they had not much bad to say of the nurses here, just the nurse was there for them 24/7 out of province. I do blame our politicians for this, they just went through a 'streamlining' of the medical system here. Brought in experts from out of province to tell them where to cut. From the same provinces we sent our excess patients to. Go figure.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *THIS ….
> 
> 
> Don’t want the COVID-19 vaccine? Then pay the full cost if you land in the hospital
> ...


i suggested a sign on ER door. No Shot; No Service..all these people are doing is taking resources; remember just like the old people when there was no vaccine?..government (MAGA) was suggesting saving the resources for younger individuals.

they just need to go home, get in bed and wait- Delta is quick and make sure you leave any arrangements you made prior in a place where ME can find it when they come to pick you up.


----------



## printer (Aug 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i suggested a sign on ER door. No Shot; No Service..all these people are doing is taking resources; remember just like the old people when there was no vaccine?..government (MAGA) was suggesting saving the resources for younger individuals.
> 
> they just need to go home, get in bed and wait- Delta is quick and make sure you leave any arrangements you made prior in a place where ME can find it when they come to pick you up.


Your insurance will go up because of these people. Short of the operating room ab ICU is the most expensive square footage in a hospital.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

The average age of a foxnews viewer is well over 60 and this must be fucking many of them over real good. Since most of their viewers are seniors, 73% of their viewers are vaccinated or say they will be, in a way they've joined the vaxxed tribe, it is now the unvaxxed who are the "other", the very real minority threat, not a mythical one. Foxnews needs to tread carefully with their vaccine messaging, or they might take a hit with their ratings.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Fox New viewers are getting less skeptical of the vaccine after network’s round of PSAs, poll finds


People who got their news from social media were even less likely to want the jab




news.yahoo.com





*Fox New viewers are getting less skeptical of the vaccine after network’s round of PSAs, poll finds*

More Fox News viewers than ever are willing to receive the Covid vaccine, following a concerted push from the network to encourage its conservative, often vaccine-sceptical audience to get the jab, according to a new poll.

Among the millions who watch the network each day, 27 per cent told pollsters from Morning Consult they “probably or definitely won’t get vaccinated,” down from a high of 37 per cent in Match.

Though many of its most high-profile hosts like Tucker Carlson and Jeanine Pirro continue to promote scepticism or outright lies about the vaccine, the network has tried to convince people to get vaccinated, a difficult task when the pandemic has been politicised and many right-wing leaders have railed against life-saving public health measures as violations of freedom.

The network rolled out a pro-vaccine PSA in February urging viewers to “keep up the fight” against the virus, and another in July, and some of its top personalities have thrown their weight behind the treatment publicly.

"If you have the chance, get the shot, it will save your life," Fox and Friends host Steve Doocy said during one segment, where he sought to debunk misinformation about the vaccine. “The disinformation is online: the vaccine is killing lots and lots of people or it changes your DNA or there are little microchips. None of that is true,” he added.

(He’s right: the Morning Consult poll that people who got their information via social media had even higher hesitancy, particularly on Snapchat, where more than a third said they wouldn’t get the vaccine.)

Bret Baier, the chief political anchor of Fox News, has posted about how he was “grateful” for the vaccine on social media, while the network even hosted a special primetime event aimed at debunking conspiracies about the jab.

Still, some of the network’s most popular hosts have worked in the opposite direction, telling Fox News’ audience of vulnerable senior citizens to doubt the vaccine.

Tucker Carlson, the highest rated Fox News host, who has not publicly disclosed whether he has been vaccinated, said the Biden administration wants to "force people to take medicine they don’t want or need,” and called a door-to-door vaccination drive “the greatest scandal in my lifetime, by far.” Jeanine Pirro, meanwhile, said the effort was secretly “about confiscating your gun.”

A Media Matters analysis of the network’s coverage regarding the vaccine found that between 28 June and 11 July, the network aired 129 segments about the shot. Of those segments, 57 per cent included claims that either "undermined or downplayed immunisation efforts.”


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> "Deadliest product in history" says the average american dipshit smoking a cigarette and eating a triple bacon cheeseburger while driving a car.


the guy who's sign says 'MSG and Foo Fighters' are to blame was pretty funny.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2021)

printer said:


> Your insurance will go up because of these people. Short of the operating room ab ICU is the most expensive square footage in a hospital.


that's why the sign on the ER door would be perfect; they're self deporting back home.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2021)

Ok …. This bitch is a national threat. Anybody got the zodiac killers email or tik tok ?

She will end up getting somebody killed and not just from covid misinformation…. Please for the love of god grab these outliers and jimmy hoffa them or Guantanamo . I would like to thank the MOLE that got this recorded for history. Lets have her eat her words when some catastrophe happens. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422675527794634754


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 6, 2021)

printer said:


> I tell you that you are wrong. In doing so I have spent many hours digging for information to back up my opinion. How is that mandating others follow my reasoning more than your reasoning? I counter what I think of as misinformation because that line of thinking has caused near term deaths and a battling the virus has cause much damage to society. You are saying in the future there might be a problem. Yes I understand that and I have said the benefits outweigh the risk at this time.
> 
> What health problems will the infected with the virus have in long term? It can be much greater than your imagined health issues but the difference is we know people are having long term covid. We know many people that had to be hospitalized come out of it with health issues. I know what the effects can be, my sister is living with the same scars that many covid patients will have, she is a victim of the SARS outbreak. And this is one reason I have countered many of you posts. I have tried to do it with reason and facts. You can have your own individual choice and not get vaccinated. But when you try to influence others in inaction that will have negative effects on society and my life, I will speak out.


I think that for me at the end of the day, there is a fundamental difference between "mandating" that people stop at stop signs vs mandating that people put something in their bodies which they don't want. If we're going to start mandates based on what goes into people's bodies "for the good of society", we should have started decades ago by outlawing fast-food. I think people should be allowed to take their chance with covid, rather than being forced to take a vax which could turn aout all bad in a few years. Once you take the vax you can't untake it or "detox" from it, however on the other hand you can heal yourself if you do end up getting sick. Since there is finally widespread acceptance of what I've said for months, that vaxxed people can still contract and spread covid, the whole argument that the unvaxxed are some kind of lepers is out the window. The new vax campaign shift is clearly moving towards "take the vax to keep yourself out of the hospital when you get covid", so let people make a personal choice if they want that or not. Clearly it's not even really a vax if it does not stop infection or transmission; it's an advance therapeutic plain and simple.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> How did we stop Polio? The Measles? Smallpox?
> 
> Vaccinations.
> 
> ...


Vaccinations prevent infection, and transmission. These mRNA injections do not do that.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ok …. This bitch is a national threat. Anybody got the zodiac killers email or tik tok ?
> 
> She will end up getting somebody killed and not just from covid misinformation…. Please for the love of god grab these outliers and jimmy hoffa them or Guantanamo . I would like to thank the MOLE that got this recorded for history. Lets have her eat her words when some catastrophe happens.
> 
> ...


someone? anyone?..a past due parking ticket maybe? the head needs to be cut off for the tail to die.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Vaccinations prevent infection, and transmission. These mRNA injections do not do that.


It's been proven that those that do get the vaccine suffer much milder symptoms if they do still get Covid. There's a reason that the recent spike in hospitalizations and deaths is people that were unvaccinated so it's much more effective than not getting vaccinated.

The vaccine is saving lives and keeping those that have been vaccinated out of the hospital.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's been proven that those that do get the vaccine suffer much milder symptoms if they do still get Covid. There's a reason that the recent spike in hospitalizations and deaths is people that were unvaccinated so it's much more effective than not getting vaccinated.
> 
> The vaccine is saving lives and keeping those that have been vaccinated out of the hospital.


It hasn't actually been proven, that's only hyperbole. There are not yet enough facts to prove what you are asserting. Unfortunately the US hasn't really tracked the data of illness and hospitalization among the vaxxed vs unvaxxed which we need to make real conclusions. It is interesting however if you look at the data from other countries with high vaccination rates who do keep very good records, such as Israel, and that data paints a different picture than what is typically advertised by the US media.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Vaccinations prevent infection, and transmission. These mRNA injections do not do that.




That is something that is directly incorrect. People are not as likely to spread it when vaccinated.
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/science/science-briefs/fully-vaccinated-people.html


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2021)

Vaccines are here to protect against “ more severe “ infections- no one stated these are 100% . Many of the ill-informed have been inoculated SINCE birth for various things … mothers have taken children for their early age vaccines….. 

It is madness to construe a nefarious reason why these vaccines exist. Virology has been in place for decades - science always advancing, we have the tech to move on this quickly and for one should be *thankful *such medicine exists. As the the virus runs unchecked in the wild - potential new variants/ possibly more hardened will take hold and all this work to control it … gone.

We are merely trying to temper it in *its current form. *
This virus had a whole year to explode into a new form … one fucking year. If these vaccines were not available as they are … where do you think we would be ? …..

I find these arm chair “scientists” to be a bigger threat. We should be bending over backwards *knowing that THIS COUNTRY has the best of best vaccines available … *where other countries suffer with chinese / russian vaxs that are questionable. 3 of my clients that i would service died from covid … remembering one “ guy “ that “ insisted i remove my mask while in his home “ …. I would always refuse.
Now his wife called our office to stop our services at her home due to his death. I mask everywear , i trust NOONE. 

It doesn’t take a god damn astrophysicist to KNOW that humans are its dominant host … therefore it will mutate to survive . We must contain it thru any means necessary….


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4959408
> 
> That is something that is directly incorrect. People are not as likely to spread it when vaccinated.
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/science/science-briefs/fully-vaccinated-people.html
> View attachment 4959410


"Less likely". Thank you for pointing out that they indeed do not prevent transmission or infection, they only make it "less likely".

A recent outbreak in my area came from a group of people (a touring band) who were documented as fully vaxxed, but apparently got covid on tour and then passed it around to venues). Your theory is false not only on paper, but also in reality.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 6, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Vaccines are here to protect against “ more severe “ infections- no one stated these are 100% .


This guy did..









PolitiFact - Joe Biden exaggerates efficacy of COVID-19 vaccines


President Joe Biden exaggerated when he spoke about the effectiveness of the COVID-19 vaccine during a CNN town hall. "Y




www.politifact.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 6, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ok …. This bitch is a national threat. Anybody got the zodiac killers email or tik tok ?
> 
> She will end up getting somebody killed and not just from covid misinformation…. Please for the love of god grab these outliers and jimmy hoffa them or Guantanamo . I would like to thank the MOLE that got this recorded for history. Lets have her eat her words when some catastrophe happens.
> 
> ...


Bullet to the temple. MAGA.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> the US hasn't really tracked the data of illness and hospitalization among the vaxxed vs unvaxxed


who do you think is fucking retarded enough to buy that


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Vaccinations prevent infection, and transmission.


no they fucking dont. Stop fucking posting. This is goddamn embarrassing for you


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Smallpox?


i read a little blurb about that a few days ago. i think the guys last name is Jenner. he figured out what stopped smallpox in 1796 and developed a vaccine by 1798.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4959408
> 
> That is something that is directly incorrect. People are not as likely to spread it when vaccinated.
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/science/science-briefs/fully-vaccinated-people.html
> View attachment 4959410


it isn't until exclusion from activities or a familial death that he will be convinced.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 6, 2021)

over half a million people are headed to Sturgis for the next week or so.

i'm sure most bikers are Dems. lol. thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mooray (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I think that for me at the end of the day, there is a fundamental difference between "mandating" that people stop at stop signs vs mandating that people put something in their bodies which they don't want. If we're going to start mandates based on what goes into people's bodies "for the good of society", we should have started decades ago by outlawing fast-food. I think people should be allowed to take their chance with covid, rather than being forced to take a vax which could turn aout all bad in a few years. Once you take the vax you can't untake it or "detox" from it, however on the other hand you can heal yourself if you do end up getting sick. Since there is finally widespread acceptance of what I've said for months, that vaxxed people can still contract and spread covid, the whole argument that the unvaxxed are some kind of lepers is out the window. The new vax campaign shift is clearly moving towards "take the vax to keep yourself out of the hospital when you get covid", so let people make a personal choice if they want that or not. Clearly it's not even really a vax if it does not stop infection or transmission; it's an advance therapeutic plain and simple.


Well they're not mandatory, so why are you focusing on them instead of the ones that are? Give ol' Jennie McCarthy a call, she has several phd's and is a real expert.









State-by-State: Vaccinations Required for Public School Kindergarten - ProCon.org


Find out which vaccines are mandated for public school kindergarten entry as of August 2021, along with links for each state's requirements.




vaccines.procon.org


----------



## printer (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I think that for me at the end of the day, there is a fundamental difference between "mandating" that people stop at stop signs vs mandating that people put something in their bodies which they don't want. If we're going to start mandates based on what goes into people's bodies "for the good of society", we should have started decades ago by outlawing fast-food. I think people should be allowed to take their chance with covid, rather than being forced to take a vax which could turn aout all bad in a few years. Once you take the vax you can't untake it or "detox" from it, however on the other hand you can heal yourself if you do end up getting sick. Since there is finally widespread acceptance of what I've said for months, that vaxxed people can still contract and spread covid, the whole argument that the unvaxxed are some kind of lepers is out the window. The new vax campaign shift is clearly moving towards "take the vax to keep yourself out of the hospital when you get covid", so let people make a personal choice if they want that or not. Clearly it's not even really a vax if it does not stop infection or transmission; it's an advance therapeutic plain and simple.


Uh.... ...where is the vaccine mandatory? I have been saying you have the right to not take it. Does that mean you have the right to spread misinformation with bro-science and scare people into not taking it? I thought I made what I thought quite clear. And you decide to spin it that you are being mandated to take it? Fuck man.


----------



## printer (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It hasn't actually been proven, that's only hyperbole. There are not yet enough facts to prove what you are asserting. Unfortunately the US hasn't really tracked the data of illness and hospitalization among the vaxxed vs unvaxxed which we need to make real conclusions. It is interesting however if you look at the data from other countries with high vaccination rates who do keep very good records, such as Israel, and that data paints a different picture than what is typically advertised by the US media.


*CDC: Unvaccinated more than twice as likely to get COVID-19 reinfection*
The research determined that unvaccinated Kentucky residents who had a confirmed coronavirus infection last year had a “significantly higher likelihood of reinfection” than those considered fully vaccinated. The study concluded that the unvaccinated were 2.34 times more likely to contract COVID-19 again.

The CDC's Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report (MMWR) counters the argument that people previously infected with the coronavirus don’t need the vaccine because natural immunity offers enough protection.

The agency has already recommended that people previously infected with COVID-19 get vaccinated for more protection.

The study involved 246 Kentucky residents who were reinfected in May and June this year after having a confirmed 2020 case. They were compared to 492 controls who had a 2020 infection but were not reinfected.

“These findings suggest that among persons with previous SARS-CoV-2 infection, full vaccination provides additional protection against reinfection,” the report reads. “To reduce their risk of infection, all eligible persons should be offered vaccination, even if they have been previously infected with SARS-CoV-2.”








CDC: Unvaccinated more than twice as likely to get COVID-19 reinfection


Unvaccinated people are more than twice as likely than the fully vaccinated to get reinfected with COVID-19, according to a Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) study released Frid…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Aug 6, 2021)

*Head of notorious Wuhan lab warns more COVID-19 mutations are coming*
Virologist Shi Zhengli told the South China Morning Post that the world will need to prepare to coexist with the virus as it continues to mutate and spread across the globe.

“As the number of infected cases has just become too big, this allowed the novel coronavirus more opportunities to mutate and select,” Shi said, according to the South China Morning Post. “New variants will continue to emerge.” 

In the U.S., for instance, the delta variant accounts for 75 to 80 percent of cases in the Midwest and upper mountain states as of July, according to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and reporting from Healthline.

In July, the CDC warned in an internal document that the delta variant could cause more severe illness and spread as easily as chickenpox, stating: “the war has changed.”

Michael Osterholmm, the director for the Center for Infectious Disease Research and Policy at the University of Minnesota, told Newsweek that “a delta on steroids” could also possibly emerge.

Shi has previously called similar rumors “baseless.”








Head of notorious Wuhan lab warns more COVID-19 mutations are coming


The delta variant is driving a surge of cases around the world.




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> "Less likely". Thank you for pointing out that they indeed do not prevent transmission or infection, they only make it "less likely".
> 
> A recent outbreak in my area came from a group of people (a touring band) who were documented as fully vaxxed, but apparently got covid on tour and then passed it around to venues). Your theory is false not only on paper, but also in reality.


----------



## mooray (Aug 6, 2021)

I don't know what part of "90% reduction in chance of being hospitalized" is so confusing for rednecks. That means...there's still the 10%...and you can still catch it...and you can still transmit it...and...what the fuck is so confusing??


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> I don't know what part of "90% reduction in chance of being hospitalized" is so confusing for rednecks. That means...there's still the 10%...and you can still catch it...and you can still transmit it...and...what the fuck is so confusing??


'Always be selling' troll. 

Im guessing you don't get paid if you break character.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> I don't know what part of "90% reduction in chance of being hospitalized" is so confusing for rednecks. That means...there's still the 10%...and you can still catch it...and you can still transmit it...and...what the fuck is so confusing??


maybe he's worried that 5 years from now, it will really be 88% reduction and we've been lied to by the gov't all these years. 

to each his own. 
if you choose not to be vaxxed, don't use up medical resources and personnel if you do happen to catch it.


----------



## printer (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> This guy did..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Gee, what a pretty yard."

"Oh look, a weed."

Guess which one you are PJ? Please, get help overcoming QAnon. It is rotting your brain.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2021)

Antivaxxers are the “*Flushers”* of humanity

Maybe a UV up the ass will purge that darn “ Kavid “ out - no bruh that Aquarium cleaner will do it , gots some in my sister-wifes room.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2021)

Sounds like i will make some extra money for some booshie seed strains all from the knucklehead antivaxxers i get to throw in a hole.


----------



## mooray (Aug 6, 2021)

That seems like one of those professions that should have had the title modernized, something like "Subterranean Placement for Recently Departed Individuals Technician I", instead it's just straight up GRAVEDIGGER SHOVEL GUY.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It hasn't actually been proven, that's only hyperbole. There are not yet enough facts to prove what you are asserting. Unfortunately the US hasn't really tracked the data of illness and hospitalization among the vaxxed vs unvaxxed which we need to make real conclusions. It is interesting however if you look at the data from other countries with high vaccination rates who do keep very good records, such as Israel, and that data paints a different picture than what is typically advertised by the US media.


Don't get vaccinated. 

You've posted nothing that changes my mind about the effectiveness of the vaccine.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2021)

Here is a solution for the idiot brigade-
DIY CREMATION

Metal bath tub / ceramic / trough
Potassium Nitrate ( stump remover )
Lighter Fluid
Kindling ( twigs , wood ) 
Place dumbfuck in container - cover with potassium nitrate / saturate with lighter fluid / cover corpse with twigs . Burn them up. Body will take approximately 4-6 hours to reduce to ash.

List their grow equipment on offer up.

Disclaimer : *friend showed me this.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 6, 2021)

Sturgis started today, 700,000 expected to attend.


----------



## printer (Aug 6, 2021)

*Houston Health Care Near Breaking Point'; Will Schools Defy Gov?*
Houston area officials say the latest wave of COVID-19 cases is pushing the local health care system to nearly “a breaking point,” resulting in some patients having to be transferred out of the city to get medical care, including one who had to be taken to North Dakota.

The rising tide of cases has area schools looking at embracing a mask mandate, despite explicit orders against such a step by the governor.

Dr. David Persse, who is health authority for the Houston Health Department and EMS medical director, said some ambulances were waiting hours to offload patients at Houston area hospitals because no beds were available. Persse said he feared this would lead to prolonged respond times to 911 medical calls.

“The health care system right now is nearly at a breaking point ... For the next three weeks or so, I see no relief on what’s happening in emergency departments,” Persse said Thursday.

The rising hospitalization and positivity rate in the Houston area prompted Houston Independent School District Superintendent Millard House II on Thursday to announce that he plans to ask the school board during its meeting next week to approve a mandate requiring all students, teachers and staff to wear masks. Classes in the Houston school district, the state’s largest, begin Aug. 23.

“We know that we’re going to get pushback for this,” House said. “If we have an opportunity to save one life, it’s what we should be doing.”

If approved, the mask mandate would go against an executive order Gov. Greg Abbott repeated last month banning such mandates by any state, county or local government entity.








Houston Health Care Near Breaking Point'; Will Schools Defy Gov?


Houston area officials say the latest wave of COVID-19 cases is pushing the local health care system to nearly "a breaking point," resulting in some patients having to be transferred out of the city to get medical care, including one who had to be taken to North Dakota.The...




www.newsmax.com





Now for comments from the dumbfucks.

lawrence of America
So when more kids die of pneumonia than GET covid, I assume (sarc) that the school entities will take full responsibility. RIGHT ?

goodyear2021
Darwin at it's best... bye bye Texans... hahahahahahahahahahahahha or start getting vaxxed...

USAFRETIRED
What is the nationality, country of origin, method of entry, and immigration status of those who are overwhelming the HOUSTON health system. Sending one patient to North Dakota is pretty far fetched undoubtedly BOVINE SCATOLIGY. If you can’t razzle dazzle someone with facts you razzle dazzle them with BULL SH##.

Joey
Why does Noosemax print biased articles from AP since AP is a liberal echo chamber of FAKE NEWS 

DawnH
I'm sure (if true) it has nothing to do with over a million people crossing the border.

JackWagon
I bet the hospital staff will be surprised to find out they are "Overwhelmed" and "nearly the breaking point" when they all meet in the cafeteria for dinner tonight.

JJ New
The article makes you think he hospital crowding is due to COVID but never says that. I find the article deceptive.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2021)

*Vocal anti-vaccine broadcaster dies from COVID-19 complications*

WEST PALM BEACH, Fla. — Former South Florida talk show host Dick Farrel, known and beloved by fans for his over-the-top right-wing opinions, has died from complications from COVID-19.

On Facebook, Farrel advocated against getting the coronavirus vaccine and was skeptical of Dr. Anthony Fauci, Chief of the U.S. National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Disease, and his recommendations concerning the coronavirus. Friends said after contracting the virus he changed his point of view.








Vocal anti-vaccine broadcaster dies from COVID-19 complications


Former South Florida talk show host Dick Farrel, known and beloved by fans for his over-the-top right-wing opinions, has died from complications from COVID-19.




www.wptv.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Sturgis started today, 700,000 expected to attend.


No masks and I wonder what the vaxx rate will be?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Sturgis started today, 700,000 expected to attend.


Maybe they'll call it the Sturgis Death ride 2021! A nice logo would be a skeleton on a Harley with a German helmet on it's skull, Gothic font for the text of course...


----------



## printer (Aug 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No masks and I wonder what the vaxx rate will be?


Free vax with every tattoo.

Just don't tell them. The next day the will think it was all that tequila and nachos from last night.


----------



## mooray (Aug 6, 2021)

Most bikers aren't overweight and are younger and in good shape, I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## printer (Aug 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe they'll call it the Sturgis Death ride 2021! A nice logo would be a skeleton on a Harley with a German helmet on.


Gold eagle. Like on the card.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Vocal anti-vaccine broadcaster dies from COVID-19 complications*
> 
> WEST PALM BEACH, Fla. — Former South Florida talk show host Dick Farrel, known and beloved by fans for his over-the-top right-wing opinions, has died from complications from COVID-19.
> 
> ...


"He is the reason I took the shot. He texted me and told me to 'Get it!' He told me this virus is no joke and he said, *"I wish I had gotten it!"* said Farrel's close friend"

This isn't the first and it won't be the last time some vaccine skeptic regretted their decision. There are all kinds of stories of people begging nurses for the vaccine at the last minute as they get intubated but it's too late at that point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> Most bikers aren't overweight and are younger and in good shape, I'm sure they'll be fine.


These ones from Sturgis 2020 look like prime delta targets, middle aged and porky for the most part and heavily weighted republican, probably 30 to 50% of them are unvaxxed. Covid delta should go through the place like shit through a goose this year and we could see a mass casualty event.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These ones from Sturgis 2020 look like prime delta targets, middle aged and porky for the most part and heavily weighted republican, probably 30 to 50% of them are unvaxxed. Covid delta should go through the place like shit through a goose this year and we could see a mass casualty event.
> 
> View attachment 4959520
> 
> View attachment 4959521


Most of them are extremely healthy. These just got back from Tokyo after representing the United States in the Olympics. They have a right to celebrate all those gold medals they brought back home.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> How did we stop Polio? The Measles? Smallpox?
> 
> Vaccinations.
> 
> ...




The smallpox vaccine has some really interesting history and is actually considered the first “vaccine virus”

The vaccine for covid is drastically different than any of those vaccines you mention, many going through several iterations to be made safer


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Most of them are extremely healthy. These just got back from Tokyo after representing the United States in the Olympics. They have a right to celebrate all those gold medals they brought back home.


The ICUs are full of people younger than them, most will come down with covid just after they get back home, bringing delta to their communities and families. Harley's are an expensive toy for middle aged biker wannabes with piss poor lifestyles and the place is full of them. The last time they were dealing with regular covid, not the much more contagious delta variant.


----------



## mooray (Aug 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These ones from Sturgis 2020 look like prime delta targets, middle aged and porky for the most part and heavily weighted republican, probably 30 to 50% of them are unvaxxed. Covid delta should go through the place like shit through a goose this year and we could see a mass casualty event.
> 
> View attachment 4959520
> 
> View attachment 4959521


We had these same concerns a year ago and for whatever reason, it never really materialized. I think maybe thirty or so with no hospitalizations? I suspect the event will be twice as big as last year though...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> The smallpox vaccine has some really interesting history and is actually considered the first “vaccine virus”
> 
> The vaccine for covid is drastically different than any of those vaccines you mention, many going through several iterations to be made safer


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> The smallpox vaccine has some really interesting history and is actually considered the first “vaccine virus”
> 
> The vaccine for covid is drastically different than any of those vaccines you mention, many going through several iterations to be made safer


I'm aware of the smallpox vaccine history, cowpox, women milking cows, etc... and that most vaccines go through much more study and trials. I never get vaccinated for the flu but Covid is a different beast so I got the vaccine. The effects of Covid are known. Long term effects of the vaccine are unknown. I chose to go with what we already know rather than what we don't know.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> We had these same concerns a year ago and for whatever reason, it never really materialized. I think maybe thirty or so with no hospitalizations? I suspect the event will be twice as big as last year though...


We'll see how it goes with delta this time around, the hospitalization rate depends on the vaxx rate of those attending IMHO. Delta is way more contagious and vaxxed people can spread it too, there will be no distancing or masks, I think the unvaxxed are gonna be toast this year. Delta is filling hospitals with unvaxxed younger people and children are catching it now too, this wasn't the case with the original wild strain. This leads me to conclude that this strain is more virulent, as well as much more contagious. Older unvaxxed people are at severe risk from delta IMHO.


----------



## mooray (Aug 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We'll see how it goes with delta this time around, the hospitalization rate depends on the vaxx rate of those attending IMHO. Delta is way more contagious and vaxxed people can spread it too, there will be no distancing or masks, I think the unvaxxed are gonna be toast this year. Delta is filling hospitals with unvaxxed younger people and children are catching it now too, this wasn't the case with the original wild strain. This leads me to conclude that this strain is more virulent as well as much more contagious. Older unvaxxed people are at severe risk from delta IMHO.


I'd like for people to learn lessons without paying such a high price, but the tribalism is just too strong.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2021)

Texas GOP Official Mocked COVID Five Days Before He Died of Virus


H. Scott Apley’s Facebook page was filled with anti-mask, anti-vaccine content until he was suddenly hospitalized on Sunday.




www.thedailybeast.com






A GOP official from Texas who regularly espoused anti-vaccine and anti-mask views online has died from COVID-19, five days after posting a meme on Facebook questioning the wisdom of getting inoculated against COVID.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

28% of people who are unvaccinated favor a vaccine mandate! They just need to be told what to do, @ 9:52 in the video below, according to Donny Deutsch.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Republican Leaders Throw In The Towel When It Comes To Covid | MSNBC*





Former Baltimore Health Commissioner Dr. Leana Wen, marketing and branding expert Donny Deutsch, and investigative reporter for the New York Times Nick Confessore discuss Republicans being divided on vaccine messaging as their states become overwhelmed with covid cases.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> I'd like for people to learn lessons without paying such a high price, but the tribalism is just too strong.


Nothing you can do about it, it makes ya laugh and cry at the same time. The Greeks called it tragicomedy and the Trump years and their aftermath are full of it and irony, another Greek concept.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


That’s interesting (the first part) as the first documented mass vaccination attempt of smallpox was in the 1950s from what I’d read

The Spanish doctor he references must have communicated with Dr. Edward Jenner (English doctor who first discovered/tested the cowpox connection in the late 18th century.) That does actually line up with the 1802 date mentioned in the video. Pretty neat




The second part of the video raises the question considering limited supply; do countries send first doses to developing nations, or keep booster doses for their own if the (scientists and doctors, not pharmaceutical companies) determine they’re needed?


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> We had these same concerns a year ago and for whatever reason, it never really materialized. I think maybe thirty or so with no hospitalizations? I suspect the event will be twice as big as last year though...


It was a super spreader event that led to well over 600 infections in my state.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2021)

Cycle Trader .com should have some sweet rides coming up …


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 6, 2021)

printer said:


> "Gee, what a pretty yard."
> 
> "Oh look, a weed."
> 
> Guess which one you are PJ? Please, get help overcoming QAnon. It is rotting your brain.


Um, I voted for Biden. That doesn't mean that I love everything he does or that I won't be critical of him.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2021)

Here I decided to add some important info … which can be used throughout RIU .
No matter the forum.

Turns out there are five laws to Stupidity : 

These are Cipolla's five fundamental laws of stupidity:


Always and inevitably each of us underestimates the number of stupid individuals in circulation.
The probability that a given person is stupid is independent of any other characteristic possessed by that person.A person is stupid if they cause damage to another person or group of people without experiencing personal gain, or even worse causing damage to themselves in the process. ( like this thread …. )  
Non-stupid people always underestimate the harmful potential of stupid people; they constantly forget that at any time anywhere, and in any circumstance, dealing with or associating themselves with stupid individuals invariably constitutes a costly error.
A stupid person is the most dangerous type of person there is.

FIFY  spread the knowledge


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 6, 2021)

printer said:


> Uh.... ...where is the vaccine mandatory? I have been saying you have the right to not take it. Does that mean you have the right to spread misinformation with bro-science and scare people into not taking it? I thought I made what I thought quite clear. And you decide to spin it that you are being mandated to take it? Fuck man.


There are more employers, including government employers, making it mandatory every day.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 6, 2021)

I was thinking the other day while looking at the bills that I received from my insurance company, stating how much they were charged by the hospital & rehab facility for the 6 weeks that I was hospitalized, and that was $22,500 just for the rooms, not including testing (blood work/MRI's/CAT scans/medicines & Dr fees.
I figure it totalled around $30,000 and I'm not done yet.
I'm seeing a cardiologist now because of damage to my lungs and a gastrointestinal Dr because I developed anemia which could be caused by internal bleeding, which apparently I have because they detected blood in my stool (Nice  )
Anyway, my point is that it's very, very expensive to be treated for the COVID-19/Delta viruses and if you don't have decent insurance (I have), you are royally fucked (good thing the Pubs failed at eliminating Obamacare, could you imagine if they succeeded?)
Then to be considered is how many people lost their insurance due to losing their jobs as a result of the viruses.
But, the insurance companies are going to eat the millions & millions & millions of dollars they have to fork over to pay the bills, right?
And the hospital won't have to charge more to make up for the cost of treating the uninsured, right?
Wrong. The insurance companies are going raise their already exorbitant fees for insurance & the hospitals will do the same to make-up for the uninsured.
The final cost of this Pandemic in lives and the economic devastation is has wrought & will contine to cause is really unimaginable.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> Well they're not mandatory, so why are you focusing on them instead of the ones that are? Give ol' Jennie McCarthy a call, she has several phd's and is a real expert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That article you posted is one of the reasons that I've home schooled my kids for years prior to the pandemic. This isn't a new stance for me.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I was thinking the other day while looking at the bills that I received from my insurance company, stating how much they were charged by the hospital & rehab facility for the 6 weeks that I was hospitalized, and that was $22,500 just for the rooms, not including testing (blood work/MRI's/CAT scans/medicines & Dr fees.
> I figure it totalled around $30,000 and I'm not done yet.
> I'm seeing a cardiologist now because of damage to my lungs and a gastrointestinal Dr because I developed anemia which could be caused by internal bleeding, which apparently I have because they detected blood in my stool (Nice  )
> Anyway, my point is that it's very, very expensive to be treated for the COVID-19/Delta viruses and if you don't have decent insurance (I have), you are royally fucked (good thing the Pubs failed at eliminating Obamacare, could you imagine if they succeeded?)
> ...


Yesterday I looked into how much my employer pays for me to have insurance for my family. It's over $30k a year. I'd be perfectly happy to be cashed out on that instead.


----------



## mooray (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That article you posted is one of the reasons that I've home schooled my kids for years prior to the pandemic. This isn't a new stance for me.


Nothing wrong with homeschooling your kids. I think your reason is paranoid, because you can never get rid of those one-in-a-million odds, but....we've already been over this.


----------



## mooray (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> There are more employers, including government employers, making it mandatory every day.


Well you can wipe private employers from your list, unless you want to continue with the "I believe in god which means I should get a free pass to enter your house if I want and eat all your food".


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 6, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> A stupid person is the most dangerous type of person there is.


No, I disagree with that assumption.
A stupid person who knows that he/she is stupid is really not a danger. If he comes up with an idea, he will know there's a high probability that it is dumb and will not act on it.
But, the real danger to Humankind is/are the individuals, seeminly a shitload of Republicans (53% still believe that the election was fraudulent & 37% want Trump to run again in 2024) that think they are smart and act on they're idiotic thoughts, causing harm & disaster usually.
Example of a dumb as fuck Trump supporter who probably thinks she is smart


----------



## printer (Aug 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> There are more employers, including government employers, making it mandatory every day.


But you have a choice, take it and work, or leave and get another job. I left a position for far less than something that my brainwashed mind thinks will poison me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Texas GOP Official Mocked COVID Five Days Before He Died of Virus
> 
> 
> H. Scott Apley’s Facebook page was filled with anti-mask, anti-vaccine content until he was suddenly hospitalized on Sunday.
> ...


Thanks. I fuckin love feel good stories first thing in the morning.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That article you posted is one of the reasons that I've home schooled my kids for years prior to the pandemic. This isn't a new stance for me.


How unfortunate for your kids.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How unfortunate for your kids.


It blows to live with a dangerous control freak that thinks that they know better than the collective knowledge of scientists.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It blows to live with a dangerous control freak that thinks that they know better than the collective knowledge of scientists.


Imagine how twisted math and science studies would be in the peej household.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Imagine how twisted math and science studies would be in the peej household.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

*Sturgis 2020 Superspreader Event Roaring Back In Time For Delta Variant*





The annual motorcycle rally in Sturgis, South Dakota wound up being one of the most catastrophic pandemic events of 2020. So, what’s going to happen this year with the highly transmissible delta variant tearing through the country?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe they'll call it the Sturgis Death ride 2021! A nice logo would be a skeleton on a Harley with a German helmet on it's skull, Gothic font for the text of course...


last year they were responsibile for a pandemic within one.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> We had these same concerns a year ago and for whatever reason, it n*ever really materialized.* I think maybe thirty or so with no hospitalizations? I suspect the event will be twice as big as last year though...


*oh yes it did.*.been looking for that map; saw it last night on cable and i'll repost if i can find; it's eye opening.

where the came from.



they were responsible for 19% of August 2020.










New study suggests Sturgis motorcycle rally was responsible for 19% of August COVID-19 cases







www.motherjones.com








https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/soej.12475


----------



## mooray (Aug 7, 2021)

Still, 600 people sick from a half million gathering at a time when we were over 50k new cases per day? I was expecting a lot more. I don't want people dying, but was kind of hoping people would be getting at least a little bit sick so they'd learn their lesson. Now they're expecting 700k at a time when we're over 100k new cases per day, so maybe we see a 1% blip from this year's event?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Cycle Trader .com should have some sweet rides coming up …


that how you get an apartment in rent controlled NY- read the obituaries.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Still, 600 people sick from a half million gathering at a time when we were over 50k new cases per day? I was expecting a lot more. I don't want people dying, but was kind of hoping people would be getting at least a little bit sick so they'd learn their lesson. Now they're expecting 700k at a time when we're over 100k new cases per day, so maybe we see a 1% blip from this year's event?


the unvaxx will bring it to the unvaxx.


----------



## mooray (Aug 7, 2021)

Polite of them to be so upfront about the difficulties in extrapolating, but regardless, the point is noted that it was very likely way worse than I thought.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That article you posted is one of the reasons that I've home schooled my kids for years prior to the pandemic. This isn't a new stance for me.


poor things. you dont even know how vaccinations work.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Polite of them to be so upfront about the difficulties in extrapolating, but regardless, the point is noted that it was very likely way worse than I thought.


when i find that map i'll tag you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2021)

QUOTE="DIY-HP-LED, post: 16466963, member: 890980"]
*Sturgis 2020 Superspreader Event Roaring Back In Time For Delta Variant*





The annual motorcycle rally in Sturgis, South Dakota wound up being one of the most catastrophic pandemic events of 2020. So, what’s going to happen this year with the highly transmissible delta variant tearing through the country?
[/QUOTE]
Lol.
I love the t shirts. The skull is pretty cool.what’s on the back?
maybe something like.
Got the Delta and Died
2021.
rad.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

I think the vaxx rate in Florida is worse than it looks for the republicans, they have a fairly high vaxx rate for a southern state, but it's mostly in the south and along the coast and includes many elderly. North and central Florida is Trump country and vaxx rates are low, Florida is really two states as far as covid is concerned. The panhandle is gonna be real hot and probably has a vaxx rate similar to other low vaxx rate southern states.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Yes, Delta Is Scary, But Europe’s Recent COVID Surges Show That It Can Be Controlled


“The UK and Netherlands should be a counsel against despair,” one expert told BuzzFeed News. “We needn’t be fatalistic about the Delta variant.”




www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> QUOTE="DIY-HP-LED, post: 16466963, member: 890980"]
> *Sturgis 2020 Superspreader Event Roaring Back In Time For Delta Variant*
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.
I love the t shirts. The skull is pretty cool.what’s on the back?
maybe something like.
Got the Delta and Died
2021.
rad.






[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]
I like the classic look with the skeleton on the Harley and a German helmet on it's head, with the text done in a classic Gothic font. Maybe have the grim reaper himself riding the bike, sickle and all.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2021)

what sturgis and a few thousand people did..not exactly it but close @mooray.











Was Sturgis a Covid-19 Superspreader Event?: Evidence Suggests That It May Well Have Been


A. Introduction The Sturgis Motorcycle Rally is an annual 10-day event for motorcycle enthusiasts (in particular of Harley-Davidsons), held in the normally small town in far western South Dakota o…




aneconomicsense.org





how many are expected this year?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lol.
> I love the t shirts. The skull is pretty cool.what’s on the back?
> maybe something like.
> Got the Delta and Died
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I like the classic look with the skeleton on the Harley and a German helmet on it's head, with the text done in a classic Gothic font. Maybe have the grim reaper himself riding the bike, sickle and all.
[/QUOTE]
Not a bad idea about the grim reaper. I like it. 
your wrong about Florida being like 2 states though. It’s one state being governed by one asshole. Every county is very different. Many of the vaccinated in Florida are also snow birds. Curious to see if they will bother flocking back to Florida and into the red hot shit show next month. Talk about bad for business desantis. Very bad for business.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> when i find that map i'll tag you.


This one was on the video @Dr.Amber Trichome posted (if the one you saw last night).


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2021)

Here we go again …. Fox News “ exclusive “ ……… deflection machine set to 11.
New Hydroquinone like remedy , cholesterol fenofibrate med.

*Cholesterol drug cuts coronavirus infection by 70%, researchers find*

A drug meant to treat cholesterol was found to reduce coronavirus infection by 70% in lab studies, with researchers calling for additional clinical trials among hospitalized COVID-19 patients.

A team of researchers from the U.K. and Italy published findings in the Frontiers in Pharmacology journal Friday, finding that fenofibrate and fenofibric acid resulted in a significant reduction in coronavirus infection in human cells when the drug was used in safe and approved concentrations, according to a news release posted Friday.

These fucks will do anything to prolong the death harvest… make more idiots stall on known vax for snake oil in pill form …. Fox news must burn.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lol.
> I love the t shirts. The skull is pretty cool.what’s on the back?
> maybe something like.
> Got the Delta and Died
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I like the classic look with the skeleton on the Harley and a German helmet on it's head, with the text done in a classic Gothic font. Maybe have the grim reaper himself riding the bike, sickle and all.
[/QUOTE]

Found these … like the covidiot one.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> This one was on the video @Dr.Amber Trichome posted (if the one you saw last night).
> View attachment 4960082


yes this is the one! thank you @mooray


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4958455


I say let's build the damn wall. Start at the beach in Jacksonville and run it all the way to the beach in Pensacola.


----------



## printer (Aug 7, 2021)

*Bars, restaurants move to impose vaccine mandates*
A growing number of bars and restaurants have imposed vaccine mandates, a new trend after President Biden directed all federal employees to show that they are vaccinated or submit to regular testing for COVID-19.

Private sector companies across industries have followed suit after Biden’s directive, but restaurants, from major chains to small local businesses, have been notably quick to call for proof of vaccination for diners.

The restaurant industry was devastated by the COVID-19 closures and lockdowns. The new surge in COVID-19 cases as a result is seen as a real threat to an industry that is starting to make a comeback.

It risks new lockdowns, social distancing restrictions that ensure fewer diners, and puts employees at risk. As a result, some say it’s hardly a surprise that a number of places are moving quickly to embrace vaccine mandates.

“It makes perfect sense to require vaccination to come inside because you’re putting your staff at risk again, and there’s just that issue of trying to avoid another lockdown at all costs and trying to make sure that your customers feel safe coming inside and are not risking infection,” said Annelies Goger, a Rubenstein fellow at Brookings Metropolitan Policy Program.








Bars, restaurants move to impose vaccine mandates


A growing number of bars and restaurants have imposed vaccine mandates, a new trend after President Biden directed all federal employees to show that they are vaccinated or submit to regular testin…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Aug 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> I say let's build the damn wall. Start at the beach in Jacksonville and run it all the way to the beach in Pensacola.


Gitmo.


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i read a little blurb about that a few days ago. i think the guys last name is Jenner. he figured out what stopped smallpox in 1796 and developed a vaccine by 1798.


I heard a story on medical ethics last night. I can't remember if it was PBS or NPR, but. . . . 

A doctor got the king of Spain to bankroll an effort to immunize all the Spanish colonies. The king's daughter had died of smallpox so it wasn't a hard sell. Anyway the problem was that the trip took months and the batch of cowpox he used as vaccine only lasted a week. So the doctor got 20 boys out of an orphanage and made sure two of them were infected with the pox at all times. When they got to the colonies he made fresh vaccine and everyone lived happily ever after. Actually he was able to get everyone in the Spanish colonies their shot and saved millions of lives. And the boys being so young got over their infection.


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> . . . . . . I can't remember if it was PBS or NPR, but. . . .


Or Beau.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 7, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here we go again …. Fox News “ exclusive “ ……… deflection machine set to 11.
> New Hydroquinone like remedy , cholesterol fenofibrate med.
> 
> *Cholesterol drug cuts coronavirus infection by 70%, researchers find*
> ...


I'm confused, you don't want science to discover therapeutics to help with covid, only vaccines? Or are you saying that the research scientists from University of Birmingham, Keele University, etc are either wrong or lying? Or is it just that you don't believe anything that's reported by FOX news and not CNN? The study looks pretty legit, as do it's authors: https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fphar.2021.660490/full


----------



## mooray (Aug 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> yes this is the one! thank you @mooray


Your chart looks worse, but that chart looks like a "not that bad" result, aside from the fact that an entire state is shown black, but that's only equal to roughly thirty people in the entire state. We're up to 130k daily new cases right now, would 30 even be noticeable in the most affected states? For it to be bad with ~700k people, I'm thinking we should see our daily new case rate double maybe 2-4 weeks after the event?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm confused, you don't want science to discover therapeutics to help with covid, only vaccines? Or are you saying that the research scientists from University of Birmingham, Keele University, etc are either wrong or lying? Or is it just that you don't believe anything that's reported by FOX news and not CNN? The study looks pretty legit, as do it's authors: https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fphar.2021.660490/full
> 
> View attachment 4960121


New therapeutics will be required, but the problem with them is there is a narrow window for them to be effective and must be given early in the infection. Vaccines are the way to go and the evidence is mounting.

The OPs concern was Foxnews hyping another useless therapeutic like HCQ or ivermectin dewormer. This already approved drug might help and all the researchers are looking for are clinical trials.

I see you are still posting vaccine disinformation and generally trying to justify being stupid and unvaxxed. You are part of the problem, not part of the solution.


----------



## mooray (Aug 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Pretty funny how just a few weeks ago, health authorities were adamant that 99% of covid cases were among the unvaccinated. I knew that was BS because they were counting cases from the beginning of the year. Newest data from July is showing that breakthrough cases amount for 20% to 25% of new cases in most locales, now that vaxx efficacy is waning, and variants created by vaccinated people are finding their way around the jab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of a catch 22, because you have to first admit that something works before you can admit that there's anything to wear off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Pretty funny how just a few weeks ago, health authorities were adamant that 99% of covid cases were among the unvaccinated. I knew that was BS because they were counting cases from the beginning of the year. Newest data from July is showing that breakthrough cases amount for 20% to 25% of new cases in most locales, now that vaxx efficacy is waning, and variants created by vaccinated people are finding their way around the jab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vaccines protect against hospitalizations and deaths, they reduce the likely hood of contracting covid and lessen the severity and duration if you do. People who are vaccinated can still catch and transmit covid though at a greatly reduced rate. These are merely readjusting the statistics to match the new data coming in. 25% of reported cases are breakthrough, 98% of the hospitalizations are unvaxxed as are 99% of the deaths.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

__





Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

There were early reports that the cheap antacid medication Famotidine helped with covid too. This is the result of the research into it over a year later. Other supportive drugs they routinely give do the same thing.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








(PDF) COVID-19: Famotidine, Histamine, Mast Cells, and Mechanisms


PDF | SARS-CoV-2 infection is required for COVID-19, but many signs and symptoms of COVID-19 differ from common acute viral diseases. Currently, there... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

Why You Should Not Use Ivermectin to Treat or Prevent COVID-19


Using the Drug ivermectin to treat COVID-19 can be dangerous and even lethal. The FDA has not approved the drug for that purpose.




www.fda.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

FDA has approved two drugs and authorized others for emergency use


Patients today have more treatment options in the battle against coronavirus disease.




www.fda.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Your chart looks worse, but that chart looks like a "not that bad" result, aside from the fact that an entire state is shown black, but that's only equal to roughly thirty people in the entire state. We're up to 130k daily new cases right now, *30 even bewould notic*eable in the most affected states? For it to be bad with ~700k people, I'm thinking we should see our daily new case rate double maybe 2-4 weeks after the event?


it's the exponent not just those who attend; we're close to Chicken Pox transmission at the moment. light orange was as orange as it got- we were still in shades of yellow until after sturgis..how many wish to attend?


----------



## mooray (Aug 7, 2021)

Think they said 460k last time and something like 700k this time. I suppose if the feedback is less instantaneous like 2-4 weeks after the event, then if nothing else we'll probably see the current trend continue. Lotta concerts/events going on and football is about to startup. Could be another perfect storm for winter flu season like that time.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Think they said 460k last time and something like 700k this time. I suppose if the feedback is less instantaneous like 2-4 weeks after the event, then if nothing else we'll probably see the current trend continue. Lotta concerts/events going on and football is about to startup. Could be another perfect storm for winter flu season like that time.


i don't like the way it looks..basic math in my head has me resisting true numbers out of shear fright.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Kind of a catch 22, because you have to first admit that something works before you can admit that there's anything to wear off.


I admit that it has a certain amount of efficacy. I guess the question for me would be how much, and for how long vs the potential for adverse effects. Unfortunately we can't know that answer for a few years still at least.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The vaccines protect against hospitalizations and deaths, they reduce the likely hood of contracting covid and lessen the severity and duration if you do. People who are vaccinated can still catch and transmit covid


This isn't news to me. I told ya'll that months ago, and you called me cray.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> This isn't news to me. I told ya'll that months ago, and you called me cray.


Or anyone that has ever had a flu vaccine explained to them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

Reality always tastes bitter when it's rammed down their throats, along with the foot long plastic tube when they're intubated.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




__





Unvaccinated account for nearly all COVID-19 deaths in Alabama: health official






www.msn.com





*Unvaccinated account for nearly all COVID-19 deaths in Alabama: health official*

An Alabama state health official on Friday revealed that nearly all of the COVID-19 deaths in the state were among people who were not vaccinated against the virus.

State Health Officer Scott Harris told The Associated Press that just 26 of Alabama's 11,600 COVID-19 deaths were people who were fully vaccinated, and almost 2,000 COVID-19 patients currently being treated in state hospitals are unvaccinated.

"I think it's correct to say that we wouldn't see these kinds of numbers if we had more people vaccinated," Harris said. "Again, the case numbers are being driven by people that aren't vaccinated, which is unfortunate."

Alabama has reportedly seen a drop off in the number of residents who are opting to get vaccinated. Harris noted Friday that the state has seen a surge in hospitalizations and severe illness as a result.

Health officials in the state have returned to advising people to resume wearing masks and get vaccinated if they have not yet done so in an effort to mitigate the spread.

Nearly 1,923 people were reportedly hospitalized in Alabama as of Friday. The state has not seen such high rates since late January, according to the AP.

Alabama saw about 3,000 COVID-19 hospitalizations during the height of the pandemic, and health officials warn that the state is inching closer to that number. Harris said on Friday that about 93 percent of Alabama hospitals' intensive care beds have already reached capacity.

"It's been reported to us from hospitals that virtually all of those patients are unvaccinated patients," Harris told the AP, adding that he is still collaborating with the state to get conclusive numbers.

About 34 percent of Alabama's population has been fully vaccinated against COVID-19 and 44 percent have gotten least one dose of the vaccine, making the state one of the least vaccinated in the nation, the AP reported.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Reality always tastes bitter when it's rammed down their throats, along with the foot long plastic tube when they're intubated.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


hospital has to sedate before intubate so the antivaxxer gets to miss the best part.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4960160


That is so fucked up in so many ways because water in Florida is so fucked up with red tide and it’s killing the manatees and so much sea life. Hopefully he gets the boot next election. I can’t see how he will ever get re-elected .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is so fucked up in so many ways because water in Florida is so fucked up with red tide and it’s killing the manatees and so much sea life. Hopefully he gets the boot next election. I can’t see how he will ever get re-elected .


Firing squad is needed


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm confused, you don't want science to discover therapeutics to help with covid, only vaccines? Or are you saying that the research scientists from University of Birmingham, Keele University, etc are either wrong or lying? Or is it just that you don't believe anything that's reported by FOX news and not CNN? The study looks pretty legit, as do it's authors: https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fphar.2021.660490/full
> 
> View attachment 4960121


Guy who doesn't understand how vaccines work evaluates scientific study


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> This isn't news to me. I told ya'll that months ago, and you called me cray.


No we didnt you phony


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I admit that it has a certain amount of efficacy. I guess the question for me would be how much, and for how long vs the potential for adverse effects. Unfortunately we can't know that answer for a few years still at least.


The vaccine has been around for years already you lying sack of shit


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I admit that it has a certain amount of efficacy. I guess the question for me would be how much, and for how long vs the potential for adverse effects. Unfortunately we can't know that answer for a few years still at least.


You won't know the answer for years, but you're hell bent on discrediting vaccines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

Vaccine regrets multiply as Delta surges 'like a tsunami' among unvaccinated


As Covid-19 cases surge in parts of the country with low vaccination rates, driven by the highly contagious Delta variant, stories of unvaccinated Americans expressing deep regrets from their deathbeds are spreading across social media, with healthcare workers facing the excruciating task of...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2021)

*New Texas school COVID-19 guidelines rattle medical experts … *

To be expected from the red state …. Let death win. 

The Texas Education Agency (TEA) is out with new COVID-19 health guidance for schools that's giving some medical experts cause for concern. 

The new guidelines state that schools *don't have to inform parents of positive cases*; schools do not have to contact trace; and parents can choose to send a student to school if he or she has been in close contact with a positive case, among other updates. 

Texas rules maintain that school systems must exclude students from attending school in person who are actively sick with COVID-19 or who have received a positive test result for COVID-19. Parents must ensure they do not send a child to school if he or she has COVID-19 symptoms or is test-confirmed with COVID-19 until the conditions for re-entry are met. TEA says schools may offer remote learning to students who are out.


*Medical experts weigh in*
Dr. Dara Kass, associate clinical professor of emergency medicine at Columbia University Medical Center in New York City, takes issue with the guideline that parents don't need to be notified of cases in schools. 

*“How can a family assess their own risk if they don’t know if their kid was exposed?* The context here is that (it’s) indoors, close proximity, poor ventilation, and mask-free with unvaccinated people. It’s objectively insane,” she told Yahoo Finance. Per Texas executive order, school systems cannot require students or staff to wear a mask.


Some in the medical community questioned the motives of the new guidance and suggest the new measures are politically motivated rather than being rooted in science.

"What is this new guidance from the Texas Education Association meant for? *It's clearly not to protect students, teachers or staff at their schools,*” Gregg Gonsalves, associate professor of epidemiology at Yale University, told Yahoo Finance. 

“*This is conservative virtue signaling. It's meant to send a message: We don't care about public health expertise or guidance, we are all about liberty and freedom unconstrained by any responsibility to others. Give me liberty and give me COVID."

In what universe does this make sense ? *


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2021)

*Vaccine-resistant lambda variant is in the US … *

Antivaxxers rejoice , now there is a new kid in town. 

A new coronavirus mutation known as the lambda variant that is thought to have increased resistance to vaccines has appeared in the United States.

Also known as C.37, the lambda variant was first discovered in Peru in November 2020. Peru has been one of the countries hit hardest by the pandemic, with 595 COVID-19 deaths per 100,000 people, the highest in the world. *Peru has relied heavily on the Chinese vaccine known as Sinopharm*, ( which is subpar compared to the current available in U. S. ) and is ONLY 79% effective at preventing hospitalizations. The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines are 94% effective against hospitalization so far. 


The lambda variant has since spread to eight countries in South America and 41 countries around the world, according to global science initiative GISAID.

“There are currently more than 1,300 Lambda (C.37) sequences in the U.S. as of August 4, 2021, and the Lambda variant has been identified in 44 states,” a spokesperson with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recently told Newsweek.

VACCINATION MAY PROVIDE MORE PROTECTION THAN COVID-19 NATURAL IMMUNITY, CDC STUDY FINDS 

Researchers from Japan have found that the lambda variant contains three mutations on its spike proteins that make it more infectious than the original virus. Two other mutations on its spike proteins make it about 150% more resistant to antibodies produced by the vaccines. A spike protein is the part of a virus that enables it to attach to a human cell.

*The research has not yet been peer-reviewed. But is on the list of concern as more cases emerge *

The World Health Organization has classified the lambda variant as a “variant of interest," meaning that it is suspected to be either more contagious than the original strain or more able to evade vaccines. When more evidence emerges that a variant does either of those things, it will be reclassified as a “variant of concern.”

The researchers from Japan are worried that classifying the lambda variant as a variant of interest will minimize the potential threat.

"Because the Lambda variant is a VOI, it might be considered that this variant is not an ongoing threat compared to the pandemic VOCs,” the researcher wrote. "However, because the Lambda variant is relatively resistant to the vaccine-induced [antibodies], it might be possible that this variant is feasible to cause breakthrough infection."

Yet, it does not seem likely that the lambda variant will spread as widely as the delta variant has.

Those 1,300 confirmed cases of the lambda variant in the U.S. amount to less than 0.2% of new cases. By contrast, the CDC says the delta variant now accounts for 93% of new cases. Thus far, the CDC has not classified the lambda variant as either a variant of interest or concern.


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Vaccine-resistant lambda variant is in the US … *
> 
> Antivaxxers rejoice , now there is a new kid in town.


Even more painful than the Eagles' pop years.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2021)

There is particular story on a gentleman that unfortunately took his own life from depression due to being hospitalized in Peru with COVID. His wife holding flowers outside with a sign ( birthday ) and flowers that he could view from his window. To her horror , he threw himself from a 4 story window to his death .

I mean how hard is it to grasp that human life is precious… all of it , no matter your belief or lifestyle.

Get vaxxed , save yourself and maybe someone else.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## smokinrav (Aug 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Think they said 460k last time and something like 700k this time. I suppose if the feedback is less instantaneous like 2-4 weeks after the event, then if nothing else we'll probably see the current trend continue. Lotta concerts/events going on and football is about to startup. Could be another perfect storm for winter flu season like that time.


Ah, so this how the Lamda varient will spread so fast. The GOPs diabolical plan has stage 2 set to go.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 7, 2021)

My 2 cents.... I don't really know what to think about all of this. I got C19 in Sept 2020. It wasn't the worst I've ever felt, but I was zapped for like 3 weeks. 53 years old and not immune compromised that I know of. No health conditions. I really thought that this would be like SARS, or Zika virus that just came and went in a matter of months, but we're coming up on 2 years of this shit. Not going to get a shot that's not FDA approved (like that would make any difference to me), we don't know the long term affects. My parents were both hospitalized in AZ over the winter, but survived fine. They both got the vX after getting sick. My in laws both got the Vx as well. My mother in law is regretting it now. She said the first shot was the fastest shot she has ever gotten and really didn't feel like they injected her with anything. She felt nothing. Strange times we are living in.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2021)

*Leave Brain at Door ….. COVID DARWIN AWARDS 2021 *



As coronavirus infections rage among the unvaccinated, those suspicious of the shot are championing a new supposed COVID-19 cure. Thanks to a dubious study of *ivermectin*, a drug used in humans to treat parasites like scabies, cranks have seized on the drug as the new solution to coronavirus prevention and treatment.

Devotees have besieged pharmacists with prescriptions from shady online prescribers, forcing pharmacies to crack down and treat the antiparasitic drugs like opioids. As human-approved ivermectin prescriptions have been harder to come by, enthusiasts have taken to raiding rural tractor supply stores in search of ivermectin horse paste (packed with “apple flavor!”) and weighed the benefits of taking ivermectin “sheep drench” and a noromectin “injection for swine and cattle.”

“There is certainly a noticeable increase in calls to poison centers regarding ivermectin being misused,” a Texas-based poison control specialist, who requested anonymity due to concerns of repercussions, told The Daily Beast via email. “It’s clear that a vast majority are associated with a belief that it will prevent or treat COVID. That said, I do want to be careful not to be sensational—there’s no epidemic of ivermectin overdoses in hospitals, but it’s needless suffering given the lack of conclusive evidence of a benefit.”


In some textbook cases, *Facebook users have recommended* using the drug against doctors’ orders.



“Personally I haven’t had this situation, but if I did, I would sneak horse paste into the hospital and would rub it into the armpit myself to save my loved one,” a member of an ivermectin Facebook group advised another.

Like the Trumpist miracle cure hydroxychloroquine before it, the hype for ivermectin comes against the advice of the medical community, which has been skeptical of the drug’s purported benefits. Although ivermectin optimists point to a few trials of the drug on COVID patients, two of the flashiest studies have either been withdrawn or heavily criticized due to errors. A recent review of existing ivermectin studies by the medical research group Cochrane did not rule in the drug’s favor.

“Based on the current very low- to low-certainty evidence, we are uncertain about the efficacy and safety of ivermectin used to treat or prevent COVID-19,” the Cochrane report, released July 28 read. “The completed studies are small and few are considered high quality […] Overall, the reliable evidence available does not support the use of ivermectin for treatment or prevention of COVID-19 outside of well-designed randomized trials.” The report called for further randomized trials of ivermectin on COVID patients.


“Most overdoses will be mild and simply result in some gastrointestinal distress and maybe some drowsiness, but severe overdose can cause significant neurological toxicity,” the Texas poison control worker said. “The irony is, in a severe ivermectin overdose (which is rare, you really have to be slamming this stuff to achieve that) patients will end up needing to be intubated to protect their airway, meanwhile, a lot of them are taking the ivermectin to allegedly treat their COVID… to avoid ultimately being intubated and placed on a ventilator.”

As vaccine skeptics suck down tubes of horse paste and hit up poison control centers with calls, the FDA has patiently explained why people should not take medicine intended for livestock. Though they contain the same active ingredient approved for use in people, animal medications are “highly concentrated because they are used for large animals like horses and cows, which can weigh a lot more than we do” and as a result “Such high doses can be highly toxic in humans.”

That kind of scientific caution is hard to find on the internet, where users on Telegram, Facebook groups, and Amazon comments sections guide each other on how to find and use the drug and evangelize it to others.

Facebook groups offer support and answers to users who are confused, scared, and ignorant. When a poster has a question about how to convert horse doses to people doses, commenters are only too happy to provide suggestions. Their answers may prove a threat to your liver health, but they fill the vacuum of information for those committed to exploring the frontiers of COVID medical quackery.

Posters ask questions not readily answered by the legitimate medical community, like what size dose of the phoney miracle drug to give an 8-year old recently diagnosed with COVID-19. Group members respond with a chart that lists suggested doses in human-approved ivermectin tablets or “notches” for the markings on tubes of horse paste listed according to patient weight.

The chart, a frequently pasted image in Facebook groups touting the drug, is sourced to Gustavo Aguirre Chang, a Peruvian doctor and evangelist for ivermectin’s use in treating COVID-19.

On Amazon, where customers can buy horse paste ivermectin without a prescription, purchasers speak in coded reviews to extol the drug’s supposed benefits against COVID-19. “My ‘horse’ had no negative side effects, and now he tells me he feels like a million bucks and is now COVID free,” one customer wrote. “If you are intelligent enough to be able to weigh yourself and smart enough to do fractions you can do this safely” another assured readers.

Amazon has become so popular as a source for horse-to-human ivermectin that the purchases are starting to warp the company’s recommendation engines.

*Its popularity as a backdoor for people to obtain ivermectin horsepaste is so great that Amazon’s recommendation systems now push customers to buy zinc, vitamin C, and quercetin—other popular (and bogus) coronavirus home remedies—alongside pulse oximeters, often purchased by those infected with COVID-19 to monitor their oxygen levels.*

Trump’s New Favorite COVID Doctor Believes in Alien DNA, Demon Sperm, and Hydroxychloroquine

“This is actually the primary situation we get called about,” the Texas poison control worker said. “The big headache for poison control centers is that people are circumventing their physician and going to animal supply stores and acquiring ivermectin which can be purchased without a prescription with the understanding it’s for large animal veterinary use only. However, this form of ivermectin is a 1.87% paste [in delicious apple flavor]—it’s so concentrated because it’s formulated for 1,500-pound horses, not humans. Unless someone knows what they’re doing, it’s very easy to overdose on the paste.”

When horse ivermectin isn’t available, believers will scour the animal kingdom for other sources. On one forum, a European ivermectin fan complained that he could only find the drug in quantities approved for pet parrots, leading to an expensive cost-per-dosage. On Facebook, an ivermectin-curious woman shared a picture of “sheep drench,” asking if the ovine de-louser would help fight COVID-19. The bold label printed on the bottle warning “NOT SAFE OR APPROVED FOR HUMAN USE, WHICH COULD CAUSE SEVERE PERSONAL INJURY OR DEATH” in the image did little to deter curiosity.

Off-label ivermectin requests are also hitting legitimate pharmacies, to pharmacists’ displeasure. Because sure ….

One pharmacist, who has worked in Missouri and Illinois over the course of the pandemic, said they’d received approximately 10 ivermectin prescriptions in recent months: an uncommon number for a drug typically used to treat scabies or serious lice infestations in humans. About six of those 10 prescriptions raised red flags, like weirdly large dosages or doctors who canceled orders when questioned.

“If I could verify based on current dosage information for its available indications that the prescription appeared to be for a valid diagnosis I would dispense with no issue,” the pharmacist, who requested anonymity due to concerns of repercussions at work, told The Daily Beast. For the six unusual orders, the pharmacist called the prescriber. Half of those doctors never answered. Of the three that responded, “two canceled the prescription—one electronically and one verbally while on the phone. The third verbally confirmed it was for the treatment of acute COVID infection and did not deem to cancel it.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 7, 2021)

We have friends that take Ivermectin on a weekly basis.... some of this things they said came out of thier butt was....... disgusting. We may get on a regimen of that.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 7, 2021)

@Budzbuddha .... yeah... like tape worms, parasites, etc. Gross.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We have friends that take Ivermectin on a weekly basis.... some of this things they said came out of thier butt was....... disgusting. We may get on a regimen of that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We have friends that take Ivermectin on a weekly basis.... some of this things they said came out of thier butt was....... disgusting. We may get on a regimen of that.


----------



## U79 (Aug 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> A new coronavirus mutation known as the lambda variant that is thought to have increased resistance to vaccines has appeared in the United States.


It is just what you would expect from mass vaccination with leaky vaccines lol: lemmings get your boosters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> It is just what you would expect from mass vaccination with leaky vaccines lol: lemmings get your boosters.


A 70 year old vaxxed person will do better against delta covid than and unvaxxed 20 year old, this is reflected in the hospitalization statistics. 

You lost, go get the jab and wear a mask, wear a paper bag over yer head when you go get the shot to hide your shame, many places in the south are offering "private" vaccinations now too. Yep, even the stupid and ignorant are coming around to getting the jab these days, the truth is just too obvious and the danger too great.

This is now a pandemic of mostly republicans lately and the liberals are going through extraordinary lengths to try and save the miserable lives of a bunch of assholes and traitors by trying to get them vaccinated. Not many will die this time, but a lot will be severely fucked over, it's the kind of life changing fucking that adjusts attitudes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We have friends that take Ivermectin on a weekly basis.... some of this things they said came out of thier butt was....... disgusting. We may get on a regimen of that.


Good idea. Sounds a lot safer than the vaccine.

Honest to fuck, we are toast. Does anyone else think we are witnessing the death throes of humanity?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good idea. Sounds a lot safer than the vaccine.
> 
> Honest to fuck, we are toast. Does anyone else think we are witnessing the death throes of humanity?


We've always had morons Canuck, it's only lately they've had the internet and we've heard from them. It can be hard to take with a fellow's morning coffee and puff though, a great way to jump start yer day and open yer eyes!

We are witnessing and new natural phenomena, Darwinian self selection, the closest thing to it is the myth of lemmings running off a cliff.


----------



## Daddylonglegs92 (Aug 8, 2021)

I can't be responsible for anyone elses life or choices beyond my home. Call it a death cult ? I retort to the fear of death cult. We all die no matter what you do, it's the only thing promised, stop playing god. 

Read some history, they used to bury unwanted children in tribes, now we vacuum them out and incinerate them......I suppose were much better off that way eh? Instead of axing the infirm at the back of the pack and leaving them to the soil, we ship grandma to a nursing home and visit once a month and get mad when she has shit in her pants because the nurse doesn't treat her "the way you would" oh how we have elevated ourselves into righteousness . 

Noones right or wrong it's just who the majority is and I'll admit, the majority has spoken so come murder me for not taking your vaccine....I mean death is the only right for infidels. Unless their infidels are different from yours, of course than you can kill them as a savior to their "victims". Oh America, the land of fighting for others rights, we have such a great history of respecting other people's rights if you look back on humanity, don't we? What group of righteous individuals that care for everyone equally are you referring too? What cave are they hiding in? 

white knights with no more credibility on the subject than the people your arguing with. I say this because comprehension is the deciding factor between understanding science and not, merely regurgitating information does nothing. Doctors recommended alcohol and oxycontin as treatments within the last 100 years.

Forget lemmings, were fixing to evolve into salmon with the intelligence available here. 

I can't imagine living the narrow minded life you have, settle it with a referendum vote and get into your beloved democracy, if the majority votes for mandated vaccines than so be it. Otherwise your spouting off like a broken water main and Pfizer wouldn't let any of this toxic shit even play in a commercial. 

Bring it on bitches. I believe your vaccine works, and I don't think there's a conspiracy, just a willfully ignorant mass of individuals seizing opportunities to redirect their own agendas and playing fast and loose with the very divisive narrative at stake.

at the least my biggest concern is the populations will to impose things into my body against my will because it serves them better, this right to my body's autonomy is what protects you from rape and slavery.

They came for the people with glasses, I had none. They came for the people with different skin. I wasn't one of them. They came for the people with red hair, Phew. But what do you do when theirs noone to fight for you and they come for you? And I don't mean the doctors, I mean you pro Vax fuckin schmucks with a toxic narrative.

Please if there's an epidemiologist in the forum's explain the need for vaccinating healthy people, only immune compromised folks or otherwise vulnerable would be candidates, if I get the virus and build an immunity I am just as protected and if you argue this with, "well you will take up ICU space". than let's stop extreme sports get rid of booze and stop grow ops because, the sports use ICUs for dumb stunts, alcohol kills everyday, and your grow op could burn my house down. Haven't you considered your own impact?! How dare you think your medicine is more important than my safety. The fuckin narrative changes but the mindset remains, how do you suppose Hitler got the support he did? He wasn't a one man Army. This all treads dangerous water and allowing people freedom of choice is much simpler. 

Do you want a dictatorship? Cause this is how you get a dictatorship.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We've always had morons Canuck, it's only lately they've had the internet and we've heard from them. It can be hard to take with a fellow's morning coffee and puff though, a great way to jump start yer day and open yer eyes!
> 
> We are witnessing and new natural phenomena, Darwinian self selection, the closest thing to it is the myth of lemmings running off a cliff.


If only that were the case. Unfortunately their ignorance and stupidity is going to bring us all down.

I wouldn’t be glib about being fully vaccinated. The way things are going, that’s not gonna mean shit 6 months from now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> I can't be responsible for anyone elses life or choices beyond my home. Call it a death cult ? I retort to the fear of death cult. We all die no matter what you do, it's the only thing promised, stop playing god.
> 
> Read some history, they used to bury unwanted children in tribes, now we vacuum them out and incinerate them......I suppose were much better off that way eh? Instead of axing the infirm at the back of the pack and leaving them to the soil, we ship grandma to a nursing home and visit once a month and get mad when she has shit in her pants because the nurse doesn't treat her "the way you would" oh how we have elevated ourselves into righteousness .
> 
> ...


It's not just about you, others have rights too, including the collective rights of the community. You don't have the "right" to infect others (masks for vaccinated too) or burden the overwhelmed healthcare system.

A 70 year old vaxxed person in good health will do better against delta covid than most 20 year old's, this is reflected in the hospitalization statistics. Delta is gonna be a real redneck killer and fucker alright, a map the south is lite up like a Christmas tree, the covid hospitalization rate in almost lock step with the vaxx rate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> I can't be responsible for anyone elses life or choices beyond my home. Call it a death cult ? I retort to the fear of death cult. We all die no matter what you do, it's the only thing promised, stop playing god.
> 
> Read some history, they used to bury unwanted children in tribes, now we vacuum them out and incinerate them......I suppose were much better off that way eh? Instead of axing the infirm at the back of the pack and leaving them to the soil, we ship grandma to a nursing home and visit once a month and get mad when she has shit in her pants because the nurse doesn't treat her "the way you would" oh how we have elevated ourselves into righteousness .
> 
> ...


This shit, right here, confirms In my mind, why we are fucked.

Ignorant, brain dead, pieces of shit like this dumbass motherfucker are going to bring us all down.


----------



## U79 (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A 70 year old vaxxed person will do better against delta covid than and unvaxxed 20 year old, this is reflected in the hospitalization statistics.
> 
> You lost, blah blah ..


Lost what buddy? Got my keys and wallet here, my lighter.. so anyway, on pages 13-14 you can compare delta cases and deaths among the 2-jabbed as compared to novaxxed.



https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1001354/Variants_of_Concern_VOC_Technical_Briefing_17.pdf


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If only that were the case. Unfortunately their ignorance and stupidity is going to bring us all down.
> 
> I wouldn’t be glib about being fully vaccinated. The way things are going, that’s not gonna mean shit 6 months from now.


I recognize the danger and it's why I'm using the stick of ridicule. I still think covid has limited mutagenic potential, but what it does have is plenty bad enough. I think even if a future variant evades the vaccines, it won't do so completely and the cases will likely be similar to delta breakthrough cases, though greater in number and severity. It's contagiousness, not virulence that wins Darwin's race and Delta is a tough competitor for Epsilon apparently.

The main thing is we now have breathing space, tools, a greater understanding and are into the scientific pay off period for vaccines and treatments. Modified vaccine boosters have been developed and much better broad spectrum antibody therapies are in trials. There's an increasing recognition we are in this for the long haul and resources and effort are being allocated globally. Most importantly there are vaccines in advanced stages of development that are so broad spectrum that they deal with all coronaviruses, even the ones that cause the common cold. These entrap the virus in evolutionary terms targeting multiple fundamental reproductive pathways simultaneously.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> Lost what buddy? Got my keys and wallet here, my lighter.. so anyway, on pages 13-14 you can compare delta cases and deaths among the 2-jabbed as compared to novaxxed.
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1001354/Variants_of_Concern_VOC_Technical_Briefing_17.pdf


Oh great. Another armchair scientist.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> This shit, right here, confirms In my mind, why we are fucked.
> 
> Ignorant, brain dead, pieces of shit like this dumbass motherfucker are going to bring us all down.


Hey, covid gives them immunity too and a good fucking over for being such an idiot.


----------



## Daddylonglegs92 (Aug 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Oh great. Another armchair scientist.


That's what your doing too ahahah wheres your degree from?


----------



## Daddylonglegs92 (Aug 8, 2021)

I'd appreciate a well thought out response but dismissive antics are always the sign of well educated folk


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> I can't be responsible for anyone elses life or choices beyond my home. Call it a death cult ? I retort to the fear of death cult. We all die no matter what you do, it's the only thing promised, stop playing god.
> 
> Read some history, they used to bury unwanted children in tribes, now we vacuum them out and incinerate them......I suppose were much better off that way eh? Instead of axing the infirm at the back of the pack and leaving them to the soil, we ship grandma to a nursing home and visit once a month and get mad when she has shit in her pants because the nurse doesn't treat her "the way you would" oh how we have elevated ourselves into righteousness .
> 
> ...


Snow flaking about shit nobody is forcing on anyone is bullshit. Not unheard of for a sock puppet troll account to come here and spew, but bullshit none the less.

Nobody is bring shit 'on'. 

A lot of rich assholes are spending their money to try to convince you otherwise though.


----------



## Daddylonglegs92 (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey, covid gives them immunity too and a good fucking over for being such an idiot.


Come spit in my mouth


DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not just about you, others have rights too, including the collective rights of the community. You don't have the "right" to infect others (masks for vaccinated too) or burden the overwhelmed healthcare system.
> 
> A 70 year old vaxxed person in good health will do better against delta covid than most 20 year old's, this is reflected in the hospitalization statistics. Delta is gonna be a real redneck killer and fucker alright, a map the south is lite up like a Christmas tree, the covid hospitalization rate in almost lock step with the vaxx rate.


 That's a objective speculation at best, sure maybe it will, let it thin me out than, but until than let's continue discussing why I'm wrong. I wear my mask and respect all others choices, and any posted rules. I'm not advocating anyone to take or not take the vaccine, and if I am not allowed certain places or to travel than so be it. Again why do I HAVE to take it? While it's still in a very experimental phase? I may be persuaded in the future with more evidence but your stomping of feet isn't helping any debate on the matter


----------



## Daddylonglegs92 (Aug 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Snow flaking about shit nobody is forcing on anyone is bullshit. Not unheard of for a sock puppet troll account to come here and spew, but bullshit none the less.
> 
> Nobody is bring shit 'on'.
> 
> A lot of rich assholes are spending their money to try to convince you otherwise though.


Let it snow  and yeah you are I've seen you all over this shit. Consider yourself triggered


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Oh great. Another armchair scientist.


Meanwhile here in Canada things are looking up with delta pushing first time vaxx numbers even higher, PEI is over 88% for single doses and here in NS we are over 85% with second doses catching up fast. I guess they must have reduced the wait for younger people between doses, we had our period extended and it produced maximum immunity.

I expect by this time next year we will be producing a couple of different kinds of vaccines in Canada including mRNA and will have more control over future boosters and vaccines. Covid is gonna be around globally for a few years and in a year there will be a flood of vaccines as other countries like Canada resume domestic vaccine production. Pandemics are gonna get military level funding and priority everywhere, not jus here and in the states. Respiratory diseases are the most contagious and the biggest threat, so preparations will include masks and other PPE, as well as domestic vaccine production. This is a war and we've taken causalities, but now have developed the weapons to fight back and those weapons are getting better all the time, but then again so is the virus.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I recognize the danger and it's why I'm using the stick of ridicule. I still think covid has limited mutagenic potential, but what it does have is plenty bad enough. I think even if a future variant evades the vaccines, it won't do so completely and the cases will likely be similar to delta breakthrough cases, though greater in number and severity. It's contagiousness, not virulence that wins Darwin's race and Delta is a tough competitor for Epsilon apparently.
> 
> The main thing is we now have breathing space, tools, a greater understanding and are into the scientific pay off period for vaccines and treatments. Modified vaccine boosters have been developed and much better broad spectrum antibody therapies are in trials. There's an increasing recognition we are in this for the long haul and resources and effort are being allocated globally. Most importantly there are vaccines in advanced stages of development that are so broad spectrum that they deal with all coronaviruses, even the ones that cause the common cold. These entrap the virus in evolutionary terms targeting multiple fundamental reproductive pathways simultaneously.


It looks like the only way to beat this is through a unified and collective effort.

We are fucked.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Oh great. Another armchair scientist.


I was gonna say crack pipe hero but that works too!


----------



## U79 (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> I'd appreciate a well thought out response but dismissive antics are always the sign of well educated folk


”A 70 year old vaxxed person will do better against delta covid than most 20 year old's, this is reflected in the hospitalization statistics.”

—> Table 4. Attendance to emergency care and deaths by vaccination status among Delta confirmed cases (sequencing and genotyping) including all confirmed Delta cases in England, 1 February 2021 to 21 June 2021 (p. 13-14)



https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1001354/Variants_of_Concern_VOC_Technical_Briefing_17.pdf


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> That's what your doing too ahahah wheres your degree from?


No I’m not. I’m taking the advice of the large majority of scientists and doctors.

Keep up with your Facebook research though, you brain dead piece of shit. Hopefully you’re dead soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> Come spit in my mouth
> 
> That's a objective speculation at best, sure maybe it will, let it thin me out than, but until than let's continue discussing why I'm wrong. I wear my mask and respect all others choices, and any posted rules. I'm not advocating anyone to take or not take the vaccine, and if I am not allowed certain places or to travel than so be it. Again why do I HAVE to take it? While it's still in a very experimental phase? I may be persuaded in the future with more evidence but your stomping of feet isn't helping any debate on the matter


It will be out of EUA around September 6th according to experts and then healthcare insurance companies and employers will make it mandatory, problem solved. So far when employer's mandate vaccines there's been close to 98% compliance, soon schools and colleges will mandate them too along with most local, state and federal governments for their employees.

I figure with private insurance America will end up with a very high vaxx rate after it's mandated. Insurance companies aren't gonna pay for stupidity any longer than they have too, stupidity will become a preexisting condition. Since most people get their health insurance from employers in America and they buy packages from insurers, expect vaccine mandates.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> Come spit in my mouth
> 
> That's a objective speculation at best, sure maybe it will, let it thin me out than, but until than let's continue discussing why I'm wrong. I wear my mask and respect all others choices, and any posted rules. I'm not advocating anyone to take or not take the vaccine, and if I am not allowed certain places or to travel than so be it. Again why do I HAVE to take it? While it's still in a very experimental phase? I may be persuaded in the future with more evidence but your stomping of feet isn't helping any debate on the matter


You don’t have to take it. No one says you do actually. You are encouraged to take but you do not have to. Why the rant?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It looks like the only way to beat this is through a unified and collective effort.
> 
> We are fucked.


We appear to have enough of that in Canada at least, the lower vaxx rates out west are mostly the result of a younger population, not political bullshit. I still think we could end up with close to a 90% vaxx rate by the end of fall and the delta pandemic will play out differently here than in the states. When the vaccines come out of EUA in a few weeks in the states Health Canada won't be far behind, or might even be ahead. This will help to drive up vaxx rates in Canada among younger working people as more employers mandate them.


----------



## U79 (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> Again why do I HAVE to take it? While it's still in a very experimental phase?


Because the TV said so.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> Come spit in my mouth
> 
> That's a objective speculation at best, sure maybe it will, let it thin me out than, but until than let's continue discussing why I'm wrong. I wear my mask and respect all others choices, and any posted rules. I'm not advocating anyone to take or not take the vaccine, and if I am not allowed certain places or to travel than so be it. Again why do I HAVE to take it? While it's still in a very experimental phase? I may be persuaded in the future with more evidence but your stomping of feet isn't helping any debate on the matter


I don’t debate with imbeciles. I just point out their ignorance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> Because the TV said so.


Maybe it's all over the local TV and press news because the local hospitals are full and the local TV crews are interviewing local EMS and healthcare workers on TV. No it ain't just the big networks, it's the local news too, the one folks trust for everything else.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> Because the TV said so.


Is your TV really talking to you or did you mean doctors and scientists who have dedicated their lives to the study of infectious diseases on TV said so?

You aren’t very smart, are you?


----------



## Daddylonglegs92 (Aug 8, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> You don’t have to take it. No one says you do actually. You are encouraged to take but you do not have to. Why the rant?


Because if someone calls anyone stupid and deserving of death for being skeptical I will most certainly speak my mind every time, there's people advocating a no shot no service policy at hospitals in this thread, if you condone this or the general narrative than that is my issue. Not safe and effective vaccines. Toxic shit boys


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> Because if someone calls anyone stupid and deserving of death for being skeptical I will most certainly speak my mind every time, there's people advocating a no shot no service policy at hospitals in this thread, if you condone this or the general narrative than that is my issue. Not safe and effective vaccines. Toxic shit boys


Drop dead snowflake.


----------



## Daddylonglegs92 (Aug 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Drop dead snowflake.


Thanks buddy


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 8, 2021)

When things seem dark and headed in the wrong direction, I just think of all the tRUmptards choking to death on their own bodily fluids and it brightens my day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

*Covid Delta Surge: 'There's Going To Be A Lot Of Death'*





MSNBC Health Expert Dr. Kavita Patel is warning that there will unfortunately be a lot of deaths in states where Covid is surging among the unvaccinated from the Delta variant.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> Because if someone calls anyone stupid and deserving of death for being skeptical I will most certainly speak my mind every time, there's people advocating a no shot no service policy at hospitals in this thread, if you condone this or the general narrative than that is my issue. Not safe and effective vaccines. Toxic shit boys


Lol, Right, You are Toxic Shit. Take your disease and go home. How dare you show up to an overwhelmed hospital begging for help when you could have avoided it. No respect for healthcare workers , you selfish bastard .


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


>


See what meditating in the morning can do for you!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Vaccine shots give COVID-19 survivors big immune boost, studies show


Even people who have recovered from COVID-19 are urged to get vaccinated. A new study shows survivors who ignored that advice were more likely to get reinfected.




www.ksl.com





*Vaccine shots give COVID-19 survivors big immune boost, studies show*

WASHINGTON — Even people who have recovered from COVID-19 are urged to get vaccinated, especially as the extra-contagious delta variant surges — and a new study shows survivors who ignored that advice were more than twice as likely to get reinfected.

Friday's report from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention adds to growing laboratory evidence that people who had one bout of COVID-19 get a dramatic boost in virus-fighting immune cells — and a bonus of broader protection against new mutants — when they're vaccinated.

"If you have had COVID-19 before, please still get vaccinated," said CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky. "Getting the vaccine is the best way to protect yourself and others around you, especially as the more contagious delta variant spreads around the country."

According to a new Gallup survey, one of the main reasons Americans cite for not planning to get vaccinated is the belief that they're protected since they already had COVID-19. From the beginning health authorities have urged survivors to get the broader protection vaccination promises. While the shots aren't perfect, they are providing strong protection against hospitalization and death even from the delta mutant.

Scientists say infection does generally leave survivors protected against a serious reinfection at least with a similar version of the virus, but blood tests have signaled that protection drops against worrisome variants.

The CDC study offers some real-world evidence.

Researchers studied Kentucky residents with a lab-confirmed coronavirus infection in 2020, the vast majority of them between October and December. They compared 246 people who got reinfected in May or June of this year with 492 similar survivors who stayed healthy. The survivors who never got vaccinated had a significantly higher risk of reinfection than those who were fully vaccinated, even though most had their first bout of COVID-19 just six to nine months ago.

A different variant of the coronavirus caused most illnesses in 2020, while the newer alpha version was predominant in Kentucky in May and June, said study lead author Alyson Cavanaugh, a CDC disease detective working with that state's health department.

That suggests natural immunity from earlier infection isn't as strong as the boost those people can get from vaccination while the virus evolves, she said.

There's little information yet on reinfections with the newer delta variant. But U.S. health officials point to early data from Britain that the reinfection risk appears greater with delta than with the once-common alpha variant, once people are six months past their prior infection.

"There's no doubt" that vaccinating a COVID-19 survivor enhances both the amount and breadth of immunity "so that you cover not only the original (virus) but the variants," Dr. Anthony Fauci, the U.S. government's top infectious disease expert, said at a recent White House briefing.

The CDC recommends full vaccination, meaning both doses of two-dose vaccines, for everyone.

But in a separate study published Friday in JAMA Network Open, Rush University researchers reported just one vaccine dose gives the previously infected a dramatic boost in virus-fighting immune cells, more than people who have never been infected get from two shots.

Other recent studies published in Science and Nature show the combination of a prior infection and vaccination also broadens the strength of people's immunity against a changing virus. It's what virologist Shane Crotty of California's La Jolla Institute for Immunology calls "hybrid immunity."

Vaccinated survivors "can make antibodies that can recognize all kinds of variants even if you were never exposed to the variant," Crotty said. "It's pretty sweet."

One warning for anyone thinking of skipping vaccination if they had a prior infection: The amount of natural immunity can vary from person to person, possibly depending on how sick they were to begin with. The Rush University study found 4 of 29 previously infected people had no detectable antibodies before they were vaccinated — and the vaccines worked for them just like they work for people who never had COVID-19.

Why do many of the previously infected have such a robust response to vaccination? It has to do with how the immune system develops multiple layers of protection.

After either vaccination or infection, the body develops antibodies that can fend off the coronavirus the next time it tries to invade. Those naturally wane over time. If an infection sneaks past them, T cells help prevent serious illness by killing virus-infected cells — and memory B cells jump into action to make lots of new antibodies.

Those memory B cells don't just make copies of the original antibodies. In immune system boot camps called germinal centers, they also mutate antibody-producing genes to test out a range of those virus fighters, explained University of Pennsylvania immunologist John Wherry.

The result is essentially a library of antibody recipes that the body can choose from after future exposures — and that process is stronger when vaccination triggers the immune system's original memory of fighting the actual virus.

With the delta variant's super infectiousness, getting vaccinated despite a prior infection "is more important now than it was before to be sure," Crotty said. "The breadth of your antibodies and potency against variants is going to be far better than what you have right now."


----------



## Daddylonglegs92 (Aug 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, Right, You are Toxic Shit. Take your disease and go home. How dare you show up to an overwhelmed hospital begging for help when you could have avoided it. No respect for healthcare workers , you selfish bastard .



I can't go to the hospital with the disease? That's full of people with the disease? Based solely on not having the vaccine that protects from the disease, that their all in there for? Thank you


----------



## U79 (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This will help to drive up vaxx rates in Canada


What about free doughnuts?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> I can't go to the hospital with the disease? That's full of people with the disease? Based solely on not having the vaccine that protects from the disease, that their all in there for? Thank you


She's a healthcare worker who's dealing with morons daily and is voicing the frustration of many, frustrations that are spilling over into the political realm with coming mandates.

If you don't want the vaccine and get sick, then it's reasonable to expect you to stick to your guns and stay home and away from others. I mean in Canada tax dollars pay for healthcare and I don't want my tax dollars spent on stupidity, so those who are anti vaxx and anti science should stay home and let their "superior" immune systems take care of corona. I mean you know better than the experts and doctors, so it's reasonable you should treat yourself using your "superior knowledge and reasoning abilities".


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 8, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423814821208895492


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> What about free doughnuts?


Doughnut time is over, mandate time is gonna arrive soon, already is really, as employers anticipate the end of EUA. By the time any lawsuits are filed, the statues will have changed and they will all be tossed out of court and the idiots fired or vaxxed.


----------



## U79 (Aug 8, 2021)

If your health care system can’t cope with a mild flu like virus, well then you might just have a crappy health care system


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> What about free doughnuts?


Just how much under 79 is your IQ?


----------



## U79 (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Doughnut time is over, mandate time is gonna arrive soon, already is really, as employers anticipate the end of EUA. By the time any lawsuits are filed, the statues will have changed and they will all be tossed out of court and the idiots fired or vaxxed.


Doughnuts didn’t sell enough jabs, shocker


----------



## Daddylonglegs92 (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She's a healthcare worker who's dealing with morons daily and is voicing the frustration of many, frustrations that are spilling over into the political realm with coming mandates.
> 
> If you don't want the vaccine and get sick, then it's reasonable to expect you to stick to your guns and stay home and away from others. I mean in Canada tax dollars pay for healthcare and I don't want my tax dollars spent on stupidity, so those who are anti vaxx and anti science should stay home and let their "superior" immune systems take care of corona. I mean you know better than the experts and doctors, so it's reasonable you should treat yourself using your "superior knowledge and reasoning abilities".


So car accidents account for alot of ICU space, we could prevent those dumb drivers with mandated public transport, can we apply your superior knowledge to that problem? How about people who don't exercise or diet properly? Why not take cigarettes off the shelf and punishable by death for production? I love your view let's do it ! I've finally changed my ways here with all this information, I think I might go and get the jab now


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> If your health care system can’t cope with a mild flu like virus, well then you might just have a crappy health care system


How did your healthcare system do? Almost every one was overwhelmed at one point or another until masks and NPIs brought down the infections. That's what's needed now along with vaccines, masks and lockdowns in many places with low vaxx rates.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423814821208895492


Guys got a hardon for big rubber.

Probably ironic.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> Let it snow  and yeah you are I've seen you all over this shit. Consider yourself triggered


Ok? 

Doesn't make me wrong about people paying to spam this propaganda.

So which are you, a actual person, or a sock puppet troll? Can you actually be human and rational, or are you going to stick to your troll bullshit and never break character?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> Doughnuts didn’t sell enough jabs, shocker


First jabs are over 85% where I live, without doughnuts or mandates and second doses are coming along nicely. We use masks, still social distance and have very low case counts, some folks value life more than others I guess.


----------



## Daddylonglegs92 (Aug 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Ok?
> 
> Doesn't make me wrong about people paying to spam this propaganda.
> 
> So which are you, a actual person, or a sock puppet troll? Can you actually be human and rational, or are you going to stick to your troll bullshit and never break character?


I'm open to change. But I take it slow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> So car accidents account for alot of ICU space, we could prevent those dumb drivers with mandated public transport, can we apply your superior knowledge to that problem? How about people who don't exercise or diet properly? Why not take cigarettes off the shelf and punishable by death for production? I love your view let's do it ! I've finally changed my ways here with all this information, I think I might go and get the jab now


ICUs are full of dumb shits who wouldn't get vaccinated, many of them young, there's no room for heart attacks, strokes, or car accidents. Diet and addiction are different matters than a two time jab, those are much different and more difficult challenges to overcome. If losing weight were easy or even possible for some there would be few fat people, there would be far fewer smokers, alcoholics and junkies too. That's why these conditions are recognized as illnesses, while believing bullshit and being a chickenshit of a moral failure are not.

I suppose the nuance is lost on you though, as are reason, logic and scientific facts.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> I'm open to change. But I take it slow.


Well then I would suggest that you truly understand the attack that has been conducted on our nation for the last 7 years at least by foreign militaries man.

Because otherwise if you are just here to 'own the libs' with whatever triggered bullshit you convinced yourself you are right enough to make a social media account and come onto a this online forum to 'talk' about your particular brand of bullshit about vaccines, I would question why.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> Doughnuts didn’t sell enough jabs, shocker


I'm in favor of the carrot and stick approach, if they won't eat the carrot, then stick it up their ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Guys got a hardon for big rubber.
> 
> Probably ironic.


Probably sarcasm


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 8, 2021)

Just 26 of the 11,600 people who have died of COVID-19 in Alabama were vaccinated, official says


Hospitalizations are also surging to their rate from the end of January before vaccines were widely available.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## U79 (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How did your healthcare system do? Almost every one was overwhelmed at one point or another until masks and NPIs brought down the infections. That's what's needed now along with vaccines, masks and lockdowns in many places with low vaxx rates.


In other words you need lockdowns and mandates for vaccines and masks because your country suck. We did okay and would have done even better if not for the migrants, they are the main burden on our health care systems. Still, we had emergency hospitals in place that did not see even a single patient.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> the migrants


the "migrants" contribute more to American society than Republicans. facts.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 8, 2021)

more great news out of Florida. well done DeSantis!








Florida breaks record for new daily Covid cases for third time this week


Hospitalizations have increased at record-breaking levels for six consecutive days, according to the Department of Health and Human Services.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> In other words you need lockdowns and mandates for vaccines and masks because your country suck. We did okay and would have done even better if not for the migrants, they are the main burden on our health care systems. Still, we had emergency hospitals in place that did not see even a single patient.


In other words, masks and NPI's slow down the spread of covid and vaccines protect against serious illness and hospitalizations. If every one were vaccinated it would ironically be the "Wu Flu" and is for those who are vaxxed, for the most part, with a similar mortality rate as the regular flu. It's the unvaxxed who are filling hospitals and when they are, full mask mandates and NPIs are imposed in low vaxx areas with exponential infection .


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 8, 2021)

guess they get to meet their maker sooner rather than later.
all dead were non-vaxxed.








6 members of one Florida church died from COVID-19 in 10 days according to its pastor, who is encouraging people to get vaccinated


"Four of them were under the age of 35. All of them were healthy and the only thing they had in common was they were not vaccinated," the pastor said.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## U79 (Aug 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> the "migrants" contribute more to American society than Republicans. facts.


We don’t have republicans to compare with migrants, but they do not contribute to us at least not in a positive manner.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> guess they get to meet their maker sooner rather than later.
> all dead were non-vaxxed.
> 
> 
> ...


It was God's will, it is what it is... thoughts and prayers etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> We don’t have republicans to compare with migrants, but they do not contribute to us at least not in a positive manner.


Well, where are you from? What country, the UK?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Jared Kushner’s COVID Response Was Even Worse Than We Thought


The authors of “I Alone Can Fix It: Donald J. Trump's Catastrophic Final Year” talk about dirt from the Trump White House and Jared Kushner’s role during the early stages of COVID.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

DeSantis order barring masks in schools faces first legal challenges


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis’s (R) ban on mask mandates in schools has received its first legal challenges in the form of two lawsuits that were filed on Friday, challenging the execut…




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> guess they get to meet their maker sooner rather than later.
> all dead were non-vaxxed.
> 
> 
> ...


I’m sure it’s just a coincidence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Explainer: Beyond Delta, scientists are watching new coronavirus variants


The continued spread of the SARS-CoV-2 virus has spawned a Greek alphabet of variants - a naming system used by the World Health Organization (WHO) to track concerning new mutations of the virus that causes COVID-19. Some have equipped the virus with better ways of infecting humans or evading...




www.reuters.com





Excerpts:
"Chinese researchers found that people infected with Delta carry 1,260 times more virus in their noses compared with the original version of the coronavirus. Some U.S. research suggests that the "viral load" in vaccinated individuals who become infected with Delta is on par with those who are unvaccinated, but more research is needed".

"While the original coronavirus took up to seven days to cause symptoms, Delta can cause symptoms two to three days faster, giving the immune system less time to respond and mount a defense. Delta also appears to be mutating further, with reports emerging of a "Delta Plus" variant, a sub-lineage that carries an additional mutation that has been shown to evade immune protection".

The Lambda variant has attracted attention as a potential new threat. But this version of the coronavirus, first identified in Peru in December, may be receding, several infectious disease experts told Reuters.

The WHO classifies Lambda as a variant of interest, meaning it carries mutations suspected of causing a change in transmissibility or causing more severe disease, but it is still under investigation. Lab studies show it has mutations that resist vaccine-induced antibodies.

Dr. Eric Topol, a professor of molecular medicine and director of the Scripps Research Translational Institute in La Jolla, California, said the percentage of new Lambda cases reported to GISAID, a database that tracks SARS-CoV-2 variants, has been dropping, a sign that the variant is waning.

"In a recent call with the CDC, disease experts said Lambda did not appear to be causing increased transmissibility, and vaccines appear to be holding up well against it, said Dr. William Schaffner, an infectious diseases expert at Vanderbilt University Medical Center who attended the discussion.

B.1.621 - ONE TO WATCH

The B.1.621 variant, which first arose in Colombia in January, where it caused a major outbreak, has yet to earn a Greek letter name.

The European Center for Disease Prevention and Control has listed it as a variant of interest, while Public Health England describes B.1.621 as a variant under investigation. It carries several key mutations, including E484K, N501Y and D614G, that have been linked with increased transmissibility and reduced immune protection. So far, there have been 37 likely and confirmed cases in the UK, according to a recent government report, and the variant has been identified in a number of patients in Florida".

"Even so, a key issue is that the current vaccines block severe disease but do not prevent infection, said Dr. Gregory Poland, a vaccine scientist at the Mayo Clinic. That is because the virus is still capable of replicating in the nose, even among vaccinated people, who can then transmit the disease through tiny, aerosolized droplets.

To defeat SARS-CoV-2, he said, will likely require a new generation of vaccines that also block transmission. Until then, the world will remain vulnerable to the rise of new coronavirus variants, according to Poland and other experts".


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> Because if someone calls anyone stupid and deserving of death for being skeptical I will most certainly speak my mind every time, there's people advocating a no shot no service policy at hospitals in this thread, if you condone this or the general narrative than that is my issue. Not safe and effective vaccines. Toxic shit boys


Actually I don’t think any services should be withheld at a hospital but if the shit hits the fan and choices need to be made then it is what it is and vaccinated folks have a better survival rate. I CONDONE taking the vaccine as the advice is (science and medical) it helps. To pull bullshit, cherry picked “studies” up and post them is dangerous and the fight back is somewhat warranted IMO.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 8, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> To pull bullshit, cherry picked “studies” up and post them is dangerous and the fight back is somewhat warranted IMO.


They clutch their pearls when you wish death on them even though their ignorance has probably killed dozens of others.

I find the word “retard” offensive but I’ve come to accept it as a fitting description of these people. Perhaps even an understatement.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> They clutch their pearls when you wish death on them even though their ignorance has probably killed dozens of others.
> 
> I find the word “retard” offensive but I’ve come to accept it as a fitting description of these people. Perhaps even an understatement.


Ya I try not to use that term ...... unfortunately I’ve used it on RIU a few times .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Actually I don’t think any services should be withheld at a hospital but if the shit hits the fan and choices need to be made then it is what it is and vaccinated folks have a better survival rate. I CONDONE taking the vaccine as the advice is (science and medical) it helps. To pull bullshit, cherry picked “studies” up and post them is dangerous and the fight back is somewhat warranted IMO.


The way I see it, most of the unvaxxed in Canada are younger working people and students, hence the lower vaxx rates out west and in Ontario and high vaxx rates in the Maritimes with an older demographic. Experts expect the mRNA vaccines or one of them to come out of EUA in early September in the USA and Canada, this will lead to school college and employer mandates. Since most of the unvaxxed adults are either students or working, I expect the vaxx rate to go up considerably by the end of October.

There will be plenty of howling and complaining and relief among some of the unvaxxed, they can say they were made to do it, when they really wanted to anyway. From what we've seen so far, I expect very high compliance with private and government mandates.









Ontario regions look to improve COVID vaccine access as province struggles to meet next reopening milestone


Health units across the province are now getting creative, with vaccine clinics at farmers' markets, fire halls and beaches in addition to mobile teams and…




nationalpost.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 8, 2021)

The circumstance doesn't matter, tRUmptards are always the victim, the whining never ends.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya I try not to use that term ...... unfortunately I’ve used it on RIU a few times .


Emotionally and socially retarded yes, intellectually impaired to a severe degree no. Some fuckers are just plain stupid though, be it through lack of brains or having the one's they already have washed and rinsed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> I can't go to the hospital with the disease? That's full of people with the disease? Based solely on not having the vaccine that protects from the disease, that their all in there for? Thank you


They don’t pay me enough take care of assholes like you. It gets real old after a while .


----------



## waktoo (Aug 8, 2021)

Two more turds removed from the punch bowl...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> I can't be responsible for anyone elses life or choices beyond my home. Call it a death cult ? I retort to the fear of death cult. We all die no matter what you do, it's the only thing promised, stop playing god.
> 
> Read some history, they used to bury unwanted children in tribes, now we vacuum them out and incinerate them......I suppose were much better off that way eh? Instead of axing the infirm at the back of the pack and leaving them to the soil, we ship grandma to a nursing home and visit once a month and get mad when she has shit in her pants because the nurse doesn't treat her "the way you would" oh how we have elevated ourselves into righteousness .
> 
> ...


You whiny stupid bitch


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They don’t pay me enough take care of assholes like you. It gets real old after a while .


Wait a month, when it comes out of EUA, if you wanna hear bitching and whining as the mandates begin to roll out and it's get the jab or the axe.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 8, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> Consider yourself triggered


you just wrote a novel about how were ahitler style dictatorship because people are voluntarily getting vaccines


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> migrants, they are the main burden on our health care systems.


:^(


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, where are you from? What country, the UK?



Nope. East of there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Nope. East of there.


Probably a square head judging by the username.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Nope. East of there.


Russia?


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 8, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Nope. East of there.


The island of dumb trumptards? Kept afloat on a lake of salty tears.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Emotionally and socially retarded yes, intellectually impaired to a severe degree no. Some fuckers are just plain stupid though, be it through lack of brains or having the one's they already have washed and rinsed.


Ummm only a stupid dumb fuck imbecile (no comma) would back Trump and his sycophant ass wiping cunts. So ya intellectually fucking impaired is the only answer........”it’s the immigrants fault” FML.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good idea. Sounds a lot safer than the vaccine.
> 
> Honest to fuck, we are toast. Does anyone else think we are witnessing the death throes of humanity?


Get Learnt


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was God's will, it is what it is... thoughts and prayers etc.


sorry bud. it's now thoughts and thoughts. prayers apparently don't ward off the trump flu. lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks like the battle of Dixie is warming up in the South, delta will be like Gettysburg and Sherman's march to the sea combined. The Trumpers have shit on their faces a foot thick over covid, first it was fake, then it was just the flu, now it's killing their asses bigly.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








'All the beds are taken up by Covid victims': Hospitals in the South are running out of space or staff | CNN


Covid-19 hospitalizations are reaching all-time highs in parts of the South, with some patients unable to get the care they would normally receive.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like the battle of Dixie is warming up in the South, delta will be like Gettysburg and Sherman's march to the sea combined. The Trumpers have shit on their faces a foot thick over covid, first it was fake, then it was just the flu, now it's killing their asses bigly.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


For leadership in the south, the political answer is simple, blame Biden.


----------



## printer (Aug 8, 2021)

*Sheriff: Sturgis rally kickoff among busiest in decades*
“There are more people here than in the 31 years I’ve been doing this,” Meade County Sheriff Ron Merwin told the Rapid City Journal in an article published on Saturday.

According to Merwin, the sheriff's office has received 104 calls for service since Friday, when the rally officially kicked off, mostly about traffic stops and accidents which are nearly double the traffic calls received last year.

“I don’t know what it is this year, but it seems people are in a hurry to get here and are causing all kinds of traffic issues,” the sheriff said. “We are asking the public to please follow our traffic laws and be safe out there.”

An analysis released year determined that the Sturgis rally was linked to more than 266,000 COVID-19 cases. South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R) baulked at the analysis last year, claiming it was "fiction." Noem is expected to attend the motorcycle rally this year. 








Sheriff: Sturgis rally kickoff among busiest in decades


The first days of this year’s Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in South Dakota were among the busiest that local authorities say they have ever seen even as experts warn the gathering could lead to a…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> ”A 70 year old vaxxed person will do better against delta covid than most 20 year old's, this is reflected in the hospitalization statistics.”
> 
> —> Table 4. Attendance to emergency care and deaths by vaccination status among Delta confirmed cases (sequencing and genotyping) including all confirmed Delta cases in England, 1 February 2021 to 21 June 2021 (p. 13-14)
> 
> ...


Ok … now let’s have you break that data down into layman’s terms *according to you. *

I expect monkey doing a puzzle type of thinking …. I’ll wait ….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 8, 2021)

Amazing how many sock accounts gravitate to the political forum ….who needs Telegraph or Gab when you get same doofuses ( yes that‘s a real word ) right here.

Actually we are not here to make you all look like simpleton dumbfucks , you managed that at birth. 
4.43 *BILLION *vaccinations have been distributed globally - this cannot be disputed. For one to hang on the “ experimental “ trope , is beyond funny anymore.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 8, 2021)

@U79 we see you …


----------



## printer (Aug 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Amazing how many sock accounts gravitate to the political forum ….who needs Telegraph or Gab when you get same doofuses ( yes that‘s a real word ) right here.
> 
> Actually we are not here to make you all look like simpleton dumbfucks , you managed that at birth.
> 4.43 *BILLION *vaccinations have been distributed globally - this cannot be disputed. For one to hang on the “ experimental “ trope , is beyond funny anymore.


"Yeah, but what are you going to say in ten years when you grow another arm?"

Getting a jump on evolution. Haven't you done something where you are holding something together with two hands and you need a third to apply the glue?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 8, 2021)

printer said:


> "Yeah, but what are you going to say in ten years when you grow another arm?"
> 
> Getting a jump on evolution. Haven't you done something where you are holding something together with two hands and you need a third to apply the glue?




Reread your post …. Seriously. 

It basically sounds like the rambling of a child …… “ you gonna grow another arm ! “ 
“ *Your* *peepee gonna explode ” La La La La *

*turbo facepalm


----------



## printer (Aug 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Reread your post …. Seriously.
> 
> It basically sounds like the rambling of a child …… “ you gonna grow another arm ! “
> “ *Your* *peepee gonna explode ” La La La La *
> ...


But I am saying it as a win-win. Cloths might be a problem, but styles change year to year so a change of cloths won't be that much of a problem. Might even stimulate the economy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 8, 2021)

interesting 3 arm scenario …. One hand to scratch your sack , another hand scratch your ass and last one for picking boogers 

Now that’s a win win.


----------



## printer (Aug 8, 2021)

*Fauci berates mass outdoor gathering in South Dakota, but gives Obama's birthday bash a pass*
The remarks came in response to Fauci's comments expressing concern about the upcoming Sturgis Motorcycle Rally
Social media users piled on to Dr. Anthony Fauci for what many felt was a double standard when it comes to what type of gatherings he criticizes.

"No comment from St. Fauci on Obama’s soirée last night with a few hundred of his closest friends - or how about Lollapalooza last week in Chicago," one social media user said in reaction to Fauci's comments critical of the annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally. "Or, I guess it’s SELECTIVE festivities, because the virus knows, and only attacks those who fit the Dems’ narrative."

The remarks came in response to Fauci's comments expressing concern about South Dakota's upcoming Sturgis Motorcycle Rally on Sunday's "Meet the Press," with host Chuck Todd speculating the rally could become a "super spreader" event.

"I'm very concerned, Chuck, that we're going to see another surge related to that rally," Fauci said. 

Fauci admitted that it was "understandable" that people "want to do the kind of things they want to do," though he called on rallygoers to consider their impact on the spread of COVID-19.

"There comes a time when you're dealing with a public health crisis, that could involve you, your family, and everyone else that something supersedes that need to do exactly what you want to do," Fauci said.

But many social media users pointed out that Fauci did not share the same type of concerns when it came to other high-profile events.

"I have come to loathe Fauci. I cannot believe I fell for this fraud for even a minute," one user said. "Lollapalooza: Nothing. Obama birthday party: Nothing. Riding a motorcycle in the free air: SATAN'S DEVIL VIRUS WILL GET YA!"

"There is a universally available, free vaccine that is 99.999% effective at preventing death," said commentary writer Drew Holden. "The pandemic is over. People need to get back to living." 

"The media lied about the event for a year," Noem told "Fox & Friends" in May. "They've labeled it as a super-spreader. That was not true. We continuously pushed back. And I'm glad that some of those facts are coming to light. It’s all political. We did testing in that community for weeks afterwards." 








Fauci berates mass outdoor gathering in South Dakota, but gives Obama's birthday bash a pass


Social media users piled on Dr. Anthony Fauci for what many felt was a double standard on gatherins




www.foxnews.com





Fox headline article today. 

Good to know the pandemic is over though.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 8, 2021)

Everyone at Obama's party was vaccinated, my guess is most are not vaccinated at Sturgis.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Everyone at Obama's party was vaccinated, my guess is most are not vaccinated at Sturgis.


Follow the hospital bills.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 8, 2021)

printer said:


> *Fauci berates mass outdoor gathering in South Dakota, but gives Obama's birthday bash a pass*
> The remarks came in response to Fauci's comments expressing concern about the upcoming Sturgis Motorcycle Rally
> Social media users piled on to Dr. Anthony Fauci for what many felt was a double standard when it comes to what type of gatherings he criticizes.
> 
> ...


grievance politics are all Republicans have to run on nowadays.


----------



## printer (Aug 8, 2021)

*Is North Carolina already at herd immunity? May 27, 2021 *
Today North Carolina should hit a new threshold in the Covid-19 era: over a million confirmed cases since the pandemic began. But North Carolina may already be at a more important threshold: herd immunity.

From President Joe Biden all the way down to Gov. Roy Cooper and the “vaccine passports” people, the focus on Covid-19 vaccination has ignored the very important _other_ prong of community immunity: *people with natural immunity from Covid*.

Dr. Marty Makary, professor at the Johns Hopkins School of Medicine, Bloomberg School of Public Health and Carey School of Business, wrote recently in the Wall Street Journal about herd immunity from Covid driven by natural immunity:


> … a recent Public Health England study found that less than 1% of 6,614 healthcare workers who had Covid-19 developed a reinfection within five months—even though many of them work with Covid patients. Other experts believe natural immunity is powerful.


“Natural immunity after Covid-19 infection is likely lifelong, extrapolating from data on other coronaviruses that cause severe illness, SARS and MERS,” says Monica Gandhi, an infectious-disease physician and professor at the University of California.

Lifelong immunity truly is _lifelong_. As the Mayo Clinic page on “Herd Immunity and COVID-19” pointed out as recently as April 14, “those who survived the 1918 flu (influenza) pandemic were later immune to infection with the H1N1 flu, a subtype of influenza A.” For how long was that natural immunity still going strong? The H1N1 flu was during the 2009-10 flu season. That natural immunity was still active over 90 years later.

Nevertheless, obtaining lifelong immunity from a terrible infectious disease is dearly bought if done by contracting and surviving the disease. As explained by the CDC above, vaccines work by _replicating natural immunity_ through the “introduction of a killed or weakened form of the disease organism through vaccination (vaccine-induced immunity).”

The point is, vaccine-induced immunity is to approximate natural immunity. Natural immunity isn’t an afterthought. It’s the gold standard with respect to being immune.








Is North Carolina already at herd immunity?


Today North Carolina should hit a new threshold in the Covid-19 era: over a million confirmed cases since the pandemic began. But North Carolina may already be at a more important threshold: herd immunity. From President Joe Biden all the way down to Gov. Roy Cooper and the "vaccine passports"...




www.carolinajournal.com





Heard Dr. Marty Makary in an interview on Fox commenting on Biden and Florida, saying that people that had covid probably have natural immunity for life, even with Delta. So I looked him up. He was quoted in this article from spring. Seems NC have probably acquired herd immunity back then. So I looked at their cases.

*CDC maps show COVID-19 situation in NC worsening by the day Aug 8, 2021 *

The number of counties now seeing high levels of COVID-19 transmission are up.

The CDC county transmission map has shown that no county in North Carolina is anywhere close to putting the COVID-19 pandemic behind them. The number of cases and percentage of tests coming back positive is looking worse by the day.

“I just want people to mask up and get vaccinated. This is just, it just sad,” said Dr. Paul Delamater, an associate professor of geography at UNC-Chapel Hill.

Delamater has been mapping and tracking COVID-19 across the state for the last year. He says low vaccine levels and the circulating delta variant are deteriorating the state’s COVID-19 situation.

“[Cases are] just going straight up,” he said.

Almost no good progress is happening anywhere.

“People really need to think about not just what is happening right there in their county but what’s happening in the counties around them and make decisions based on that,” said Delamater.








CDC maps show COVID-19 situation in NC worsening by the day


The number of cases and percentage of tests coming back positive is looking worse by the day.




www.wnct.com





From the CDC today.



I think anyone that has Dr. Marty Makary, professor at the Johns Hopkins School of Medicine, as a teacher should get their money back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Everyone at Obama's party was vaccinated, my guess is most are not vaccinated at Sturgis.


We should know in a week, delta works fast and has symptoms down from a week to 10 days, to a mere four days.


----------



## printer (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We should know in a week, delta works fast and has symptoms down from a week to 10 days to a mere four days.


Three days.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 8, 2021)

Herd immunity is a mirage, natural immunity from a infection is fleeting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Herd immunity is a mirage, natural immunity from a infection is fleeting.


Why bet on it when you can bolster natural immunity by getting the vaccine and thus have exceptional immunity. If you get delta covid after vaccination, it will also most likely boost your immunity too and for most folks that would be about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Herd immunity is a mirage, natural immunity from a infection is fleeting.


Fauci said EUA for the Pfizer will probably be finished by the end of August and the mandates will begin, some are already in anticipation of the ruling. For many of the reluctant or resistant the point will be moot, get the jab or the get the axe. There should be a whole lot of howling and whining going on then as the antivaxxers freak out.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 8, 2021)

Don't really give a shit what antivaxxers do, kinda hope the fools never take it. My only point was that it will be a yearly shot to keep immunity high, natural immunity does not last.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't really give a shit what antivaxxers do, kinda hope the fools never take it. My only point was that it will be a yearly shot to keep immunity high, natural immunity does not last.


I believe the jury is still out on that, I've seen lot's of conflicting research and the variants are in the mix too complicating questions about long term immunity. It appears the delta variant is causing breakthrough infections among those who had the original strain and ones immunity level appears to be dependent on how bad an infection they had.

Getting the unvaxxed vaxxed will reduce the amount of virus circulating and take the load off the hospitals. Low vaxx rates and no masks with delta overwhelm hospitals, mask mandates and shutdowns flow from that, as does all sorts of other shit. It would be nice to get near a hospital again and I'm over due for an actual doctor's visit, not telemedicine.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 8, 2021)

I too believe this virus has officially become the next permanent human illness for the history books . All other viruses and diseases that have haunted mankind from the beginning *still *to this day pop up from time to time …… bubonic plague , dysentery, gout , cholera , malaria , dengue fever , and hosts of others.

It was inevitable ….. humans are dirty animals . We still have cross over events with animal / insects disease all the time …..
Mad cow , Lyme disease , campylobacteriosis / trichinellosis from reptiles , hanta and about a thousand more. So it would be reckless to think this is just a fluke - man made or not. Look up humans and prions , if want some eye opening reading. 

Vaccines will improve as it goes on just it has in field of medicine for all the ailments humans have. New drugs , new theraputics and treatments…. We will never cure it …. Only manage it like we do with the common cold.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Republicans treated Covid like a bioweapon. Then it turned against them


Trump’s team reportedly believed that coronavirus would hurt Democratic states – and Democratic governors – worse. But the virus does not discriminate A rightwing protester during a Proud Boys rally in Portland, Oregon, 26 Sept 2020. Photograph: Amy Harris/REX/Shutterstock Some of the most...




news.yahoo.com





*Republicans treated Covid like a bioweapon. Then it turned against them*



Some of the most powerful conservatives in the United States have, since the beginning of the Covid-19 pandemic, chosen to sow disinformation along with mockery and distrust of proven methods of combating the disease, from masks to vaccines to social distancing. Their actions have afflicted the nation as a whole with more disease and death and economic crisis than good leadership aligned with science might have, and, in spite of hundreds of thousands of well-documented deaths and a new surge, they continue. Their malice has become so normal that its real nature is rarely addressed. Call it biological warfare by propaganda.

Call Jared Kushner the spiritual heir of the army besieging the city of Caffa on the Black Sea in 1346, which, according to a contemporaneous account, catapulted plague-infected corpses over the city walls. This is sometimes said to be how the Black Death came to Europe, where it would kill tens of millions of people – a third of the European population – over the next 15 years. A Business Insider article from a year ago noted: “Kushner’s coronavirus team shied away from a national strategy, believing that the virus was hitting Democratic states hardest and that they could blame governors.” An administration more committed to saving lives than scoring points could have contained the pandemic rather than made the US the worst-hit nation in the world. Illnesses and casualties could have been far lower, and we could have been better protected against the Delta variant.

At the outset of the pandemic, as Seattle and New York City became hard hit, Republicans apparently imagined that the pandemic would strike Democratic states and cities first, and certainly in 2020 Black, Latinx and indigenous people were disproportionately affected. To put it clearly, Republicans enabled a campaign of mass death and disablement, thinking it would be primarily mean death and illness for those they regarded as opponents.

Nevertheless, Democratic governors, Native nations and people with moderate-to-leftwing views have done a better job of protecting against this scourge. The worst-hit areas in the country are now Republican-led states and regions. At one point recently, Florida under raging science denier Governor Ron DeSantis, with about 7.5% of the US population, accounted for 20% of all new Covid cases. The governors of Florida and Texas have banned mask mandates, making attempts to protect public health, including that of children, acts of defiance by cities and school districts. DeSantis’s supporters are peddling “Don’t Fauci My Florida” T-shirts and drink coolers with the text “How the hell am I going to drink a beer with a mask on?” On 27 July, as Delta infections proliferated, House minority leader Kevin McCarthy tweeted, “Make no mistake – The threat of bringing masks back is not a decision based on science, but a decision conjured up by liberal government officials who want to continue to live in a perpetual pandemic state.”

Call Tucker Carlson and Laura Ingraham the spiritual heirs of Lord Jeffery Amherst, the British military commander who in 1763 wrote to an underling, “Could it not be contrived to send the Small Pox among those disaffected tribes of Indians?” As the New York Times put it with characteristic mildness, “Mr Carlson, Ms Ingraham and guests on their programs have said on the air that the vaccines could be dangerous; that people are justified in refusing them; and that public authorities have overstepped in their attempts to deliver them.” Newsweek was more blunt, quoting Ingraham herself saying that the vaccine was an attempt to push an “experimental drug on Americans against their will – threatening them, threatening to deprive them of basic liberties, if they don’t comply.” The goal was to rile up the audience – and prevent them from getting vaccinated, while the evidence was clear that the vaccines prevent both disease in the vaccinated and the spread of disease. Vaccines are, incidentally, how smallpox was eliminated worldwide.

There is of course another angle to the conservative response to the pandemic. In far-right ideology, freedom – for white men especially – is an absolute goal. Even recognizing the systems in which we are all enmeshed might burden the free person with obligations to others and to the whole. Science itself is a series of descriptions of our enmeshedness: of how pesticides travel beyond the crops they’re sprayed on, of the way that fossil fuel emissions contribute to health problems and climate change, of how the spread of disease can be prevented by collective action. Rightwing ideology, after all, has emphasised the right to own and carry a gun over the right to be free of being menaced or murdered by guns, as thousands are in the US every year.

But just as the right to brandish guns is defended in the face of those gun deaths, so the right to contract and spread a sometimes lethal and often debilitating disease is defended as the antithesis of the responsibility not to do so. It’s safe to assume that the Republican leadership knows better, and that some of their followers do and some don’t. Some have chosen to engage in biological warfare; some are merely tools being used in that warfare. That is, some of them are unwitting corpses being catapulted over the walls, unconscious smallpox blankets; some of them are Amherst in spirit. Those using fake vaccine cards – as college students, and two recent travelers from the US to Canada have – are definitely Amhersts.

Covid-19 is far from the first time people have decided to profit from promoting the death of others: the fossil fuel industry plunging ahead while fully aware that climate catastrophe was the consequence of its product is the most extreme example. Manufacturers of guns and prescription opiates have done so as well. But it might be the first time that a new threat has been so dramatically increased not by direct profiteers but by those selling ideology and sowing division.

Measuring the impact of the pandemic by its death toll leaves out other impacts that matter: millions of schoolchildren isolated and undereducated, millions of parents exhausted by double duty, millions of small businesses shuttered, millions unemployed and impoverished, their dreams crushed, millions isolated and anxious, millions grieving the dead. Medical workers who were selflessly heroic the first time around are demoralized now that the hospitalized are so often people who could have been vaccinated, could have been careful, but chose not to. The poison runs through everything. Some of it was spread on purpose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

While Delta spreads, Republicans deflect and resort to Trump demagoguery


Trump Republicans are falling back on their proven method of deflecting attention by blaming immigrants crossing the southern border A syringe is filled with a first dose of the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine at a mobile vaccination clinic in Los Angeles, California. Photograph: Patrick T...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

Two shots of the vaccine provide the same protection for someone who never had covid, as a single shot will for someone who has had it. Those who were previously infected with covid still need to get vaccinated.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Study of antibody responses to COVID-19 mRNA vaccine in convalescent individuals


In addition to clinical trials conducted to determine the safety and efficacy of the mRNA vaccines, additional studies began describing the serological response to the vaccines under "real-world" conditions, especially with the onset of the SARS-CoV-2 variants and case reports of vaccine escape.




www.news-medical.net


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

__





US sets record for children hospitalized with Covid-19 - La Prensa Latina Media







www.laprensalatina.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

The world is nowhere near the end of the Covid pandemic, says famed epidemiologist Larry Brilliant


The delta variant of Covid-19 is extremely contagious, noted epidemiologist Larry Brilliant. Relatively few worldwide have gotten the coronavirus vaccine.




www.cnbc.com





*The world is nowhere near the end of the pandemic, says famed epidemiologist Larry Brilliant*

KEY POINTS

The pandemic is not coming to an end soon — given that only a small proportion of the world’s population has been vaccinated, said Larry Brilliant, a well-known epidemiologist.
Brilliant, who was part of the WHO team that helped eradicate smallpox, said the delta variant is “maybe the most contagious virus” ever.
The doctor said vaccinated people aged 65 and have a weakened immune system should get a booster shot “right away.”
The pandemic is not coming to an end soon — given that only a small proportion of the world population has been vaccinated against Covid-19, a well-known epidemiologist told CNBC.

Dr. Larry Brilliant, an epidemiologist who was part of the World Health Organization’s team that helped eradicate smallpox, said the delta variant is “maybe the most contagious virus” ever.

In recent months, the U.S., India and China, as well as other countries in Europe, Africa and Asia have been grappling with a highly transmissible delta variant of the virus.

WHO declared Covid-19 a global pandemic last March — after the disease, which first emerged in China in late 2019, spread throughout the world.

The good news is that vaccines — particularly those using messenger RNA technology and the one by Johnson & Johnson — are holding up against the delta variant, Brilliant told CNBC’s “Street Signs” on Friday.

Still, only 15% of the world population has been vaccinated and more than 100 countries have inoculated less than 5% of their people, noted Brilliant.

“I think we’re closer to the beginning than we are to the end [of the pandemic], and that’s not because the variant that we’re looking at right now is going to last that long,” said Brilliant, who is now the founder and CEO of a pandemic response consultancy, Pandefense Advisory.

“Unless we vaccinate everyone in 200 plus countries, there will still be new variants,” he said, predicting that the coronavirus will eventually become a “forever virus” like influenza.

*Probability of ‘super variant’*
Brilliant said his models on the Covid outbreak in San Francisco and New York predict an “inverted V-shape epidemic curve.” That implies that infections increase very quickly, but would also decline rapidly, he explained.

If the prediction turns out be true, it means that the delta variant spreads so quickly that “it basically runs out of candidates” to infect, explained Brilliant.

There appears to be a similar pattern in the U.K. and India, where the spread of the delta variant has receded from recent highs.

Daily reported cases in the U.K. — on a seven-day moving average basis — fell from a peak of around 47,700 cases on July 21 to around 26,000 cases on Thursday, according to statistics compiled by online database Our World in Data.

In India, the seven-day moving average of daily reported cases has stayed below 50,000 since late June — far below the peak of more than 390,000 a day in May, the data showed.

“That may mean that this is a six-month phenomenon in a country, rather than a two-year phenomenon. But I do caution people that this is the delta variant and we have not run out of Greek letters so there may be more to come,” he said.

The epidemiologist said there is a low probability that a “super variant” may emerge and vaccines don’t work against it. While it’s hard to predict these things, he added, it’s a non-zero probability, which means it cannot be ruled out.

“It’s such a catastrophic event should it occur, we have to do everything possible to prevent it,” said Brilliant. “And that means get everyone vaccinated — not just in your neighborhood, not just in your family, not just in your country but all over the world.”

*Covid vaccine boosters*
Some countries with relatively high vaccination rates such as the U.S. and Israel are planning booster shots for their population. Others, such as Haiti, only recently secured their first batch of vaccine doses.

WHO has called on wealthy countries to hold off on Covid vaccine boosters to give low-income countries a chance to vaccinate their people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

*It Was A Superspreader Event in 2020. Now It’s Roaring Back In Time For Delta.*





The annual motorcycle rally in Sturgis, South Dakota wound up being one of the most catastrophic pandemic events of 2020. So, what’s going to happen this year with the highly transmissible delta variant tearing through the country?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why bet on it when you can bolster natural immunity by getting the vaccine and thus have exceptional immunity. If you get delta covid after vaccination, it will also most likely boost your immunity too and for most folks that would be about it.


that would require logic.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 9, 2021)

printer said:


> *Is North Carolina already at herd immunity? May 27, 2021 *
> Today North Carolina should hit a new threshold in the Covid-19 era: over a million confirmed cases since the pandemic began. But North Carolina may already be at a more important threshold: herd immunity.
> 
> From President Joe Biden all the way down to Gov. Roy Cooper and the “vaccine passports” people, the focus on Covid-19 vaccination has ignored the very important _other_ prong of community immunity: *people with natural immunity from Covid*.
> ...


that right there is a man made disaster.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> that right there is a man made disaster.


someone's fvcking with you..the doctors last name is 'mockery' they just spelled it different.

+

get ready..it's this Friday..Friday the 13th..pinch me.


----------



## printer (Aug 9, 2021)

*Dallas schools to defy governor's order and require masks*
A Dallas school district is defying Texas Gov. Greg Abbott's (R) ban on mask mandates in schools and will require all staff, students and visitors to wear face coverings on district property beginning Tuesday.

The Dallas Independent School District (ISD) said the new measure comes as the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and Dallas County health officials have increased the local COVID-19 alert to level red, and reported that hospitalizations are increasing at the quickest pace since the beginning of the pandemic, including among children.

The district noted in a statement that while no vaccines are authorized for children under the age of 12, “school attendance is mandatory, and virtual learning is not an option at this time.”


It said it will provide masks and sanitizer at buildings within the district and continue contact tracing in "keeping with the top priority of safeguarding the health and well-being of staff and students.”

The new policy comes after Abbott signed an executive order in May that prohibited “governmental entities in Texas,” including school districts, counties, cities, public health authorities and government officials, from imposing mask mandates.

The governor’s office said that individuals who try to violate the order by requiring masks be worn could be subject to a fine of up to $1,000.








Dallas schools to defy governor’s order and require masks


A Dallas school district is defying Texas Gov. Greg Abbott’s (R) ban on mask mandates in schools and will require all staff, students and visitors to wear face coverings on district property …




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe the jury is still out on that, I've seen lot's of conflicting research and the variants are in the mix too complicating questions about long term immunity. It appears the delta variant is causing breakthrough infections among those who had the original strain and ones immunity level appears to be dependent on how bad an infection they had.
> 
> Getting the unvaxxed vaxxed will reduce the amount of virus circulating and take the load off the hospitals. Low vaxx rates and no masks with delta overwhelm hospitals, mask mandates and shutdowns flow from that, as does all sorts of other shit. It would be nice to get near a hospital again and I'm over due for an actual doctor's visit, not telemedicine.


there is nothing in an office or hospital you want- germs.

i get telemedicine from every doctor except PT and MRI, EEG etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

America is flying blind when it comes to the Delta variant | Eric Topol


The lack of data around breakthrough infections is giving many Americans a false sense of security




www.theguardian.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2021)

printer said:


> *Dallas schools to defy governor's order and require masks*
> A Dallas school district is defying Texas Gov. Greg Abbott's (R) ban on mask mandates in schools and will require all staff, students and visitors to wear face coverings on district property beginning Tuesday.
> 
> The Dallas Independent School District (ISD) said the new measure comes as the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and Dallas County health officials have increased the local COVID-19 alert to level red, and reported that hospitalizations are increasing at the quickest pace since the beginning of the pandemic, including among children.
> ...


the governor is a man..just a man..so is the tweaker sitting outside the 7-11.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Republicans treated Covid like a bioweapon. Then it turned against them
> 
> 
> Trump’s team reportedly believed that coronavirus would hurt Democratic states – and Democratic governors – worse. But the virus does not discriminate A rightwing protester during a Proud Boys rally in Portland, Oregon, 26 Sept 2020. Photograph: Amy Harris/REX/Shutterstock Some of the most...
> ...


finally, message delivered- my job done..i'm free to go now.


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya I try not to use that term ...... unfortunately I’ve used it on RIU a few times .


I most likely meet the clinical meaning of retarded. It's anyone who is slower developing mentally, physically, socially or emotionally. I've always figured I was running at 127/128th the speed of a normal human in social situations.


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)

Another local update. My buddy's girlfriend's sister in law died last night. She was the one they had moved to Tennessee since they were out of beds near New Orleans. They are cleaning the graveyard today.

Congrats to the anti vaxers. You got another one. That makes two in this family. Mother and sister in law.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

injinji said:


> Another local update. My buddy's girlfriend's sister in law died last night. She was the one they had moved to Tennessee since they were out of beds near New Orleans. They are cleaning the graveyard today.
> 
> Congrats to the anti vaxers. You got another one. That makes two in this family. Mother and sister in law.


And they wonder why people hate their guts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

Natural infection isn't enough to protect against COVID-19, experts say. You still need a vaccine.


Although antibodies from having COVID-19 may provide some protection, health experts say nothing protects better than the vaccines.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)

My work opened back up last week and we had our first couple of events. One had 150 folks. They were mostly masked when they came in, but not after they were seated. Most years this would have drawn near 300, but I worry that it will still be a spreader even at the reduced numbers. We will know in a couple three weeks.


----------



## Tangoroo (Aug 9, 2021)

How many thousands of covid cases has this administration released into the US so far? 7000 “migrants” were released into a single town last week and more than 1500 tested positive for Covid. They were told to quarantine for two days. But hey let’s worry about a bike rally… SMH


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 9, 2021)

injinji said:


> I most likely meet the clinical meaning of retarded. It's anyone who is slower developing mentally, physically, socially or emotionally. I've always figured I was running at 127/128th the speed of a normal human in social situations.


I hate social situations lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 9, 2021)

Tangoroo said:


> How many thousands of covid cases has this administration released into the US so far? 7000 “migrants” were released into a single town last week and more than 1500 tested positive for Covid. They were told to quarantine for two days. But hey let’s worry about a bike rally… SMH


Do you have any sources that documented this?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2021)

Tangoroo said:


> How many thousands of covid cases has this administration released into the US so far? 7000 “migrants” were released into a single town last week and more than 1500 tested positive for Covid. They were told to quarantine for two days. But hey let’s worry about a bike rally… SMH


no worse than the common cold. should be gone by Easter is what i'm hearing on the streets


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 9, 2021)

Tangoroo said:


> How many thousands of covid cases has this administration released into the US so far? 7000 “migrants” were released into a single town last week and more than 1500 tested positive for Covid. They were told to quarantine for two days. But hey let’s worry about a bike rally… SMH


how do you release a democratic hoax? if we just stopped testing them wed have less cases


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> how do you release a democratic hoax? if we just stopped testing them wed have less cases


i'd like to thank president xi on how china has handled the corona virus. i'm gonna send him 17 tons of ppe to say thanks.


----------



## printer (Aug 9, 2021)

*Analysis: 15 percent of US coronavirus cases are now children*
According to new data collected by the American Academy of Pediatrics, almost 94,000 COVID-19 cases in children were reported over a two-week period from July 29 to Aug. 5, which the academy dubbed "a continuing substantial increase." The outbreak increased the total number of child cases by 4 percent.

"After declining in early summer, child cases have steadily increased since the beginning of July," the report added.

Since the pandemic began, nearly 4.3 million children have tested positive for the virus — 14.3 percent of total cumulative cases.

The new figures come as children's hospitals in COVID-19 hot spots have reported an increase in young patients battling the virus.

Arkansas Children’s Hospital in Little Rock reported that of 23 patients admitted for COVID-19 under the age 18, 10 were in the ICU and five were placed on ventilators.








Analysis: 15 percent of US coronavirus cases are now children


Recent reports show that children are accounting for 15 percent of COVID-19 cases in the U.S. as the delta variant causes an uptick in cases around the country.According to new data collected by th…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Aug 9, 2021)

*Abbott announces COVID-19 mitigation measures, asks hospitals to postpone elective procedures*
Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) announced new COVID-19 mitigation measures on Monday, including asking hospitals to delay elective medical procedures and bringing in medical personnel from out-of-state.

In a press release, Abbott's office said the Texas Department of State Health Services (DSHS) will be bringing in out-of-state personnel to assist in operations as coronavirus cases surge across the nation, driven by the highly contagious delta variant.

Abbott also sent a letter to the Texas Hospital Association, asking that they voluntarily delay elective medical procedures that can be put off without detriment to patients in order to conserve hospital space.

According to the statement, Abbott has also asked DSHS and the Texas Division of Emergency Management (TDEM) to open more COVID-19 antibody infusion centers that can treat COVID-19 patients who don't need hospitalization.

"The Governor is also directing TDEM and DSHS to increase vaccination availability across the state and encourages all Texans to get the COVID-19 vaccine," the statement read.

"The State of Texas is taking action to combat the recent rise in COVID-19 cases and ensure that our hospitals and communities have the resources and support they need to mitigate the virus," Abbott said. "Texans can help bolster our efforts by getting vaccinated against COVID-19. The COVID-19 vaccine is safe and effective, and it is our best defense against this virus."








Abbott announces COVID-19 mitigation measures, asks hospitals to postpone elective procedures


Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) announced new COVID-19 mitigation measures on Monday, including asking hospitals to delay elective medical procedures and bringing in medical personnel from out-of-state.…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## printer (Aug 10, 2021)

*Texas Gov. Abbott Appeals for Out-of-State Help Against COVID*
Abbott has directed the Texas Department of State Health Services to use staffing agencies to find additional medical staff from beyond the state's borders as the Delta wave began to overwhelm its present staffing resources. He also has sent a letter to the Texas Hospital Association to request that hospitals postpone all elective medical procedures voluntarily. 

Abbott has directed the Texas Department of State Health Services to use staffing agencies to find additional medical staff from beyond the state's borders as the Delta wave began to overwhelm its present staffing resources. He also has sent a letter to the Texas Hospital Association to request that hospitals postpone all elective medical procedures voluntarily.

Hospital officials in Houston said last week that area hospitals with beds had insufficient numbers of nurses to serve them.

Abbott also directed the state health department and the Texas Division of Emergency Management to open additional COVID-19 antibody infusion centers to treat patients not needing hospital care and expand COVID-19 vaccine availability to the state's underserved communities. He also announced that about $267 million in Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program food benefits. That was on top of the $3.9 billion in benefits previously allocated since April 2020.

The governor is taking action short of lifting his emergency order banning county and local government entities from requiring the wearing of masks and social distancing to lower the COVID-19 risk. The Republican has said repeatedly that Texans have the information and intelligence to make their own decisions on what steps to take to protect their health and the health of those around them.

Meantime, one of Houston's two county-owned hospitals was pitching tents to accommodate its COVID-19 overflow. Harris Health System and Lyndon B. Johnson Hospital in northeastern Houston added nearly 2,000 square feet of medical tents in the hope of taking control of the anticipated increase in patient volume and keep staff and non-COVID-19 patients safe. 








Texas Gov. Abbott Appeals for Out-of-State Help Against COVID


Gov. Greg Abbott appealed for out-of-state help Monday to fight the third wave of COVID-19 in Texas. The request came as a county-owned hospital in Houston raised tents to accommodate...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 10, 2021)

West Africa's first-ever case of Marburg virus disease confirmed in Guinea







www.zawya.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> West Africa's first-ever case of Marburg virus disease confirmed in Guinea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno how far Joe got with rebuilding the international surveillance system that Trump dismantled along with the pandemic response team in 2018. America is back in the WHO, or are until the republicans regain power and the WH, I figure the WHO is in need of reform too, it's pandemic performance was poor, but then again so was the response of many countries.


----------



## printer (Aug 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> West Africa's first-ever case of Marburg virus disease confirmed in Guinea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is all we need. Mind you, at least it is not airborne.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 10, 2021)

Tangoroo said:


> How many thousands of covid cases has this administration released into the US so far? 7000 “migrants” were released into a single town last week and more than 1500 tested positive for Covid. They were told to quarantine for two days. But hey let’s worry about a bike rally… SMH


Joined July 21, 2021.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

Analysis: Kids are the victims of new GOP bid to politicize the pandemic


America is being forced yet again to learn the same, repetitive lesson of the pandemic: Fighting a raging, evolving virus with cynicism-laced politics rather than medical data only leads to the same result -- a prolonged national nightmare.




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Aug 10, 2021)

*Florida requesting hundreds of ventilators from federal government: report*
The request was made on Friday for 300 ventilators “to replace expended state stores,” the document said.

It was not clear how the ventilators would be allocated but they were expected to arrive in the state on Monday, according to the outlet.

The request comes as Florida is seeing more coronavirus cases and hospitalizations as the delta variant spreads mostly among unvaccinated individuals. 

The Florida Department of Health tweeted on Monday night the numbers the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention were reporting were incorrect and the state had more than 15,000 cases as of Sunday. 

The CDC said the state had more than 28,000 new cases.

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) is currently in a battle with school districts as he has banned them from implementing mask mandates this upcoming school year.

So far, two Florida school districts are defying the order despite the governor’s office saying it could withhold salary from school board members and superintendents who implement mask mandates.

Florida was one of the first states to loosen coronavirus restrictions during the pandemic and joins a host of states who are seeing cases rise due to the delta variant. 








Florida requesting hundreds of ventilators from federal government: report


Florida is requesting hundreds of ventilators from the federal government after a surge in COVID-19 across the state, according to a Department of Health and Human Services planning …




thehill.com


----------



## mooray (Aug 10, 2021)

I wonder what kind of retaliation desantis wanted for the request?


----------



## printer (Aug 10, 2021)

*San Antonio sues Texas governor over restrictions on mask, vaccine mandates*
San Antonio Mayor Ron Nirenberg said in a statement that the city is “challenging the governor’s authority to suspend local emergency orders during a crisis such as the COVID-19 pandemic,” 

“Ironically, the governor is taking a state law meant to facilitate local action during an emergency and using it to prohibit local response to the emergency that he himself declared,” Nirenberg said. 

The City of San Antonio and Bexar County filed the suit in a Bexar County court asking for a temporary restraining order to prevent the enforcement of the order.

If the court grants the order, the San Antonio Bexar County Health Authority will issue an order requiring masks in public schools and requiring unvaccinated students who are determined to be in close contact with someone who tests positive for COVID-19 to quarantine.

Abbott signed the executive order in late July, which bans governmental entities — including schools districts— from imposing mask mandates. It also prevents governmental entities from requiring a COVID-19 vaccine that is under emergency use authorization. 

Entities that implement measures that constitutes a “failure to comply with” the order could be fined up to $1,000. 








San Antonio sues Texas governor over restrictions on mask, vaccine mandates


The city of San Antonio is suing Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) over the governor’s executive order barring local governments from imposing mask and vaccine mandates.San Antonio Mayor Ron Nirenberg sai…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

Judge delivers blow to Texas Gov. Abbott’s ban on mandates, allows San Antonio to require masks in schools


Effectively, the ruling allows Bexar County and San Antonio officials to issue a mask mandate in public schools and other guidance like quarantine protocol - for now.




www.ksat.com





*Judge delivers blow to Texas Gov. Abbott’s ban on mandates, allows San Antonio to require masks in schools*
*Temporary restraining order allows San Antonio, Bexar County to impose mask mandates*

San Antonio leaders scored a victory in court against Texas Gov. Greg Abbott on Tuesday in the ongoing fight over mask mandates.

A Bexar County Civil District Court Judge granted the city and Bexar County’s request for a temporary restraining order against Abbott’s executive order banning mask mandates in schools.

Effectively, the ruling allows Bexar County and San Antonio officials to issue a mask mandate in public schools and other guidance like quarantine protocol — for now. Officials say they plan to have an order issued by the end of Tuesday. No details have been released yet on the guidance but officials will hold a live press conference at 6:10 p.m.

The order was granted after an hour-long hearing by 57th Civil District Court with Judge Toni Arteaga.

Arteaga said an affidavit from Metro Health Chief Medical Officer Dr. Junda Woo weighed heavily in her decision, as did the vulnerability of children who are returning to school amid a surge in coronavirus cases.

“I don’t do this lightly,” Arteaga said.

The temporary restraining order will remain in effect until another court hearing slated for Monday.

With the ruling, the city and county will “immediately issue an order requiring masks in public schools and requiring quarantine if an unvaccinated student is determined to be in close contact with a COVID-19 positive individual,” according to a news release. According to documents presented in court, they will also require face masks for employees of Bexar County and San Antonio and visitors to city and county facilities.

The ruling is the first court loss for Abbott’s ban on coronavirus mandates, which have been challenged across the state in recent days.

“We can get back to managing what is a very dangerous surge of this delta variant in schools and otherwise,” San Antonio Mayor Ron Nirenberg said shortly after the ruling.

“This is a big day for the children of Bexar County and the citizens of our community,” Bexar County Judge Nelson Woff said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

Gee Greg, looks like you need help with all those nurses quitting over burnout and you stabbing them in the back is starting to tell. So what measures have you taken to arrest the spread of the pandemic in your state so the heath system can cope? Mask mandates? Heavily promote vaccines and mandate them? Use NPRs and limit gatherings?

It's a good thing Joe is a normal guy and a good president, because he will serge you the help you need, in spite of yourself and in spite of the back biting and stabbing he will get as thanks for the help he provides, ditto for Florida.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Texas Gov. Abbott seeks out-of-state help against COVID-19


Gov. Greg Abbott appealed for out-of-state help to fight the third wave of COVID-19 in Texas while two more of the state's largest school districts announced mask mandates in defiance of the governor.




apnews.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 10, 2021)

Tangoroo said:


> How many thousands of covid cases has this administration released into the US so far? 7000 “migrants” were released into a single town last week and more than 1500 tested positive for Covid. They were told to quarantine for two days. But hey let’s worry about a bike rally… SMH


I asked if you had any proof of this, yet all I hear is crickets chirping in the quiet summer night ........ I guess that would be a resounding nope lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I asked if you had any proof of this, yet all I hear is crickets chirping in the quiet summer night ........ I guess that would be a resounding nope lol


could you imagine if they actually had that footage


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> could you imagine if they actually had that footage


Not really. It’s getting hard not to step in the shit. Seems to be everywhere


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

*Fauci: We're In A 'Major' Covid Surge. This Is Very Serious*





Biden's chief medical adviser is warning that the nation is in a major Covid surge as states with low vaccination rates see cases and hospitalizations spike. We discuss with medical expert Dr. Irwin Redlener.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 11, 2021)

*How Will the Coronavirus Evolve?*
Delta won’t be the last variant. What will the next ones bring?

Read in The New Yorker: https://apple.news/A6iN-QRXqTdySIPJ-wdkwqA


----------



## mooray (Aug 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Fauci: We're In A 'Major' Covid Surge. This Is Very Serious*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's almost like each wave is trying to tell us something, but what could it be???


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's almost like each wave is trying to tell us something, but what could it be???


If only there was a cautionary tale to help us.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 11, 2021)

CDC sounds alarm: 2 dead in US from disease never seen outside tropics


Health officials are looking for the common link between four mysterious cases — including two deaths — of melioidosis, a disease never before on contiguous US soil.




nypost.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If only there was a cautionary tale to help us.


yeah, don't try to engineer a bioweapon by assuming only 'some' people will get it..Mother Nature didn't like it..how do we know? red states are very red.

can't wait for the Sturgis numbers.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> CDC sounds alarm: 2 dead in US from disease never seen outside tropics
> 
> 
> Health officials are looking for the common link between four mysterious cases — including two deaths — of melioidosis, a disease never before on contiguous US soil.
> ...


the CDC told us to take our masks off and we're on 'the honor system'..i've been thinking lately how bad that advice was.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

Moderna to start local production of COVID-19 mRNA vaccine in Canada


Under the memorandum of understanding, Moderna will set up an mRNA vaccine manufacturing facility in Canada and also give access to its mRNA development engine. The COVID-19 vaccine from Moderna, based on mRNA technology, is already being used in the United States, the European Union, and Canada.




news.yahoo.com





*Moderna to start local production of COVID-19 mRNA vaccine in Canada*

(Reuters) - Moderna Inc said on Tuesday it had agreed with the Canadian government to start domestic production of mRNA vaccines as the country looks to boost supplies to fight respiratory viruses, including COVID-19 and seasonal influenza.

Under the memorandum of understanding, Moderna will set up an mRNA vaccine manufacturing facility in Canada and also give access to its mRNA development engine.

The COVID-19 vaccine from Moderna, based on mRNA technology, is already being used in the United States, the European Union, and Canada.

Scientists believe mRNA has the potential to target diseases that cannot be reached by conventional drugs. Such vaccines, which have shown high efficacy in preventing COVID-19 disease, contain no actual virus, instead providing instructions for human cells to make proteins that mimic part of the coronavirus.

Last week, Moderna said its COVID-19 shot was about 93% effective through six months after the second dose, showing hardly any change from the 94% efficacy reported in its original clinical trial.

Canada has reported 1.4 million infections and 26,678 coronavirus-related deaths since the pandemic began, according to Reuters tally.

The manufacturing facility is expected to be activated on an urgent basis to support Canada with direct access to rapid pandemic response capabilities, Moderna said on Tuesday, adding that it is in talks with other governments about potential collaborations.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

COVID Truthers’ Obsession With Horse Paste and ‘Sheep Drench’ Is Warping Amazon’s Product Recommendations


Photo Illustration by The Daily Beast / Photos GettyRemember when hydroxychloroquine was the “it girl of the conspiracyverse”—a dubious COVID miracle pill touted by Donald Trump and the Demon Sperm Doc? Those days are over and there’s a new drug blowing up the unhinged corners of Facebook and...




news.yahoo.com





*COVID Truthers’ Obsession With Horse Paste and ‘Sheep Drench’ Is Warping Amazon’s Product Recommendations*

Remember when hydroxychloroquine was the “it girl of the conspiracyverse”—a dubious COVID miracle pill touted by Donald Trump and the Demon Sperm Doc? Those days are over and there’s a new drug blowing up the unhinged corners of Facebook and the internet.

As our Fever Dreams host Asawin Suebsaeng, and guest hosts and Daily Beast reporters Kelly Weill and Adam Rawnsley, discuss, the drug—called ivermectin—is sometimes used by humans for parasites and fungal infections. A few studies have looked at whether it would help with COVID but some have been withdrawn or been criticized for issues, prompting the medical community to call for more research.

Not to be deterred, COVID truther types have been buying up ivermectin like hotcakes and it’s so scarce now that many have turned to a version of the drug used by veterinarians on horses, sheep, and even parrots. (In its animal form, it comes as a horse paste or as a jug of liquid sheep “drench.” Yum.)

Of course, all sorts of former hydroxy grifters, hoaxsters, and false prophets have now glommed onto ivermectin, including the aforementioned Demon Sperm Doc. There are Facebook groups where people disturbingly try to figure out how to dose a person rather than an equine. And, in the darkest twist, Amazon's recommendation engine for ivermectin is recommending you also buy a pulse oximeter, just in case the horse paste doesn’t turn out to be as bulletproof as a vaccine. So, in conclusion, 2021: just as crazy as 2020.

Elsewhere on the podcast, Rawnsley discusses how Russian trolls—not the GRU guys, kind of a clumsier, knockoff version—are trying and failing to make Americans and Europeans believe that the Pfizer and AstraZeneca vaccines will turn us into chimpanzees.

Weill walks us through the latest audit clown show down in Virginia, where state Sen. Amanda Chase really hopes you’ll give her $$$$ to re-tally her state’s not-even-close election.

And guest Cameron Joseph, a senior political reporter at Vice News, breaks down the simmering cold war between Mitch McConnell and Donald Trump for control of the Republican Party and its candidates during the midterms. As Joseph notes, there’s a gigantic slate of Republican candidates who are lining up to run in 2022 on the lie that the presidential election was stolen from Trump—a loyalty litmus test the former president is demanding in exchange for his support. Problem is, many of those candidates are too fringe to win in the purple states that will decide control of the Senate. And that could cause big headaches for Mitch as he tries to recapture the majority...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If only there was a cautionary tale to help us.


Will that be one lump or two, said bugs, but I see we're up to four lumps now and the hammer keeps swinging on the heads of the stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

How much money does this bullshit cost Florida in legal fees, we already know what it's costing in lives. Cruise ships, railways, planes and pipelines are under federal jurisdiction, it's a waste of time and money, just window dressing for the small minority of drooling idiots who support this shit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Florida plans to appeal judge's ruling allowing Norwegian Cruise Lines to check vaccination status of passengers


The company argued that in prohibiting it from checking the vaccination status of its customers, Florida was violating its First Amendment rights.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

Anti-vaxxers attempting to target the BBC stormed the wrong building and clashed with police


The BBC moved its headquarters in 2012 from the Television Centre in west London to the current BBC Broadcasting House in central London.




news.yahoo.com





*Anti-vaxxers attempting to target the BBC stormed the wrong building and clashed with police*

Anti-vaccine protesters tried to storm the BBC headquarters in London but ended up at the wrong building.
The building the protestors target ted houses apartments and studios rented by another British broadcaster.
Protestors later moved to the BBC Broadcasting House, but police were already stationed there.
Hundreds of anti-vaccine protestors stormed a building on Monday in west London, thinking it was the BBC's headquarters, reported The Guardian. Seemingly unbeknownst to them, however, the broadcaster had moved out of that building in 2012.

Videos uploaded online showed protestors trying to enter the BBC Television Centre in White City, clashing with police in the process.

The crowd was protesting the BBC's coronavirus coverage, shouting "shame on you" outside the building, reported The Guardian. They were also protesting against vaccine passports and vaccinations for children, reported radio station LBC.

The building they stormed served as the BBC's headquarters until 2012. It currently houses TV studios - rented mainly by ITV, another British broadcaster, for programs like "Good morning Britain" and "Loose Women" - while the rest of the building is mainly made up of apartments.

ITV presenter Charlene White was filming her show "Loose Women'' when protestors attempted to enter the building. In a tweet, she thanked the Metropolitan Police (MET) for holding the protestors off.
...


----------



## printer (Aug 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the CDC told us to take our masks off and we're on 'the honor system'..i've been thinking lately how bad that advice was.


The same for our provincial government. Get vaccinated and you can get a card saying you are. But you do not have to wear a mask, we recommend it but you do not have to. Of course it will be the non-vaccinated that will walk around without a mask and the vaccinated will. And this will give a level of comfort to the maskless knowing the rest of us will wear it.


----------



## printer (Aug 11, 2021)

"And if you act now, we will throw in a FREE pulse oximeter with every jar of ivermectin that you buy. But hurry up as they are selling out fast."


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2021)

printer said:


> The same for our provincial government. Get vaccinated and you can get a card saying you are. But you do not have to wear a mask, we recommend it but you do not have to. Of course it will be the non-vaccinated that will walk around without a mask and the vaccinated will. And this will give a level of comfort to the maskless knowing the rest of us will wear it.


i've noticed they quite don't have a handle on this yet.

United Airline CEO put down the vaccine hammer today for all US based crew- they don't have donors; the 70% buy tickets and we want masks.









United Airlines will require US employees to be vaccinated


United Airlines will require U.S.-based employees to be vaccinated against COVID-19 by late October, and maybe sooner




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2021)

printer said:


> "And if you act now, we will throw in a FREE pulse oximeter with every jar of ivermectin that you buy. But hurry up as they are selling out fast."


that's a $100 value on Amazon.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How much money does this bullshit cost Florida in legal fees, we already know what it's costing in lives. Cruise ships, railways, planes and pipelines are under federal jurisdiction, it's a waste of time and money, just window dressing for the small minority of drooling idiots who support this shit
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


the MAGA 30% are cruisers..they like the buffet, all the alcohol you can drink and gambling. they even have daily cruises to nowhere so you can get your fix between cruises.


----------



## printer (Aug 11, 2021)

*Psaki takes aim at DeSantis over Florida ventilator request*
White House press secretary Jen Psaki on Wednesday questioned why Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) would be "opposed" to receiving ventilators given the COVID-19 rise in his state.

“As a policy, we don’t send ventilators to states without their interest in receiving the ventilators. I think the most important question here is why would you oppose receiving the ventilators when clearly you need those in your state given the percentage of hospitalizations that are occurring?” Psaki said when asked if the White House knows who in Florida made the request for hundreds of more ventilators.

DeSantis had told ABC News he was unaware of the request made by his state’s health department for ventilators.

The Biden administration sent some 200 ventilators and 100 smaller breathing devices from the strategic national stockpile to Florida at the state’s request to deal with the rising COVID-19 cases straining area hospitals.

ABC News affiliate Local 10 reported Monday that the Florida Health Department requested 300 ventilators Friday from the federal government, the request DeSantis said he was unaware of.








Psaki takes aim at DeSantis over Florida ventilator request


White House press secretary Jen Psaki on Wednesday questioned why Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) would be opposed to receiving ventilators given the COVID-19 rise in his state.




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Aug 11, 2021)

*Parents surround health workers advocating for masks in schools: 'We know who you are'*
According to video circulated on social media, a group of parents in Franklin, Tenn., surrounded the health care workers while they were leaving a building during a Williamson County School District Board meeting. 

The footage shows parents chanting "we'll not comply" as the workers exit through building doors. Some parents are seen yelling obscenities toward one health care professional as he heads into the parking lot. One woman can be heard yelling "take that mask off!" 

As the footage continues, an unmasked man in a black shirt can be seen yelling at the health care worker who has made it into his car. 

"You're not on our side!" he yells. "We know who you are." 

Another man in a blue, long sleeved shirt confronted the driver. 

“We know who you are. You can leave freely, but we will find you,” he said, pointing a finger at the driver's side window. 








Parents surround health workers advocating for masks in schools: ‘We know who you are’


A group of parents in Tennessee surrounded health care professionals outside of a school board meeting on Tuesday, after they advocated for a mask mandate in the local school district, the Ten…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2021)

printer said:


> *Parents surround health workers advocating for masks in schools: 'We know who you are'*
> According to video circulated on social media, a group of parents in Franklin, Tenn., surrounded the health care workers while they were leaving a building during a Williamson County School District Board meeting.
> 
> The footage shows parents chanting "we'll not comply" as the workers exit through building doors. Some parents are seen yelling obscenities toward one health care professional as he heads into the parking lot. One woman can be heard yelling "take that mask off!"
> ...


something very bad is going to happen in addition to my Q4 prediction.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

Children’s hospitals are swamped with Covid patients — and it may only get worse


Nearly 1,600 kids with Covid-19 were hospitalized last week, according to the CDC — a new seven-day record and a 27 percent increase from the week before.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2021)

That’s sick! The music is freaky.


----------



## printer (Aug 11, 2021)

*Schwarzenegger to anti-maskers: 'Screw your freedom'*
"Because with freedom comes obligations and responsibilities," the Republican former California governor said in a YouTube video released Wednesday. The action movie-star-turned-politician's remarks were part of a discussion with CNN's Bianna Golodryga and Alexander Vindman to promote Vindman's new book, "Here, Right Matters."

"We cannot just say, 'I have the right to do X, Y and Z.' When you affect other people, that is when it gets serious," Schwarzenegger, 74, said.

The ex-bodybuilder likened opposition to face masks to bucking traffic laws.

"You cannot say, 'No one is going to tell me that I'm going to stop here, that I have to stop at this traffic light here. I'm going to go right through it.' Then you kill someone else, and then it is your doing," he said. 

"This is the same thing with the virus," the "Terminator" star explained. "You cannot go not put the mask on because when you breathe, you can infect someone else. And you can infect someone that then gets sick and may die." 

"Yeah, you have the freedom to wear no mask. But you know something, you're a schmuck for not wearing a mask because you're supposed to protect the fellow members around you," Schwarzenegger said.

"I don't want to villainize anyone here," he continued, "but I just wanted to tell everyone, let's work together and let's stop fighting because there is a virus, and it's better to get vaccinated [and] to wear a mask."








Schwarzenegger to anti-maskers: ‘Screw your freedom’


Arnold Schwarzenegger has a message for Americans who argue that face masks encroach on their rights: “Screw your freedom.””Because with freedom comes obligations and responsibili…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s sick! The music is freaky.


The whole situation is sick and some need to be hit with a club to make an impression. The only good that might come out of it is DeSantis, might lose reelection, but don't count on it. Many people feel he's threatening their kids with his idiotic stand on masks, folks don't forget shit like that.

The anti maskers and antivaxxers are a shrinking minority, in a democracy the majority rule on policy, fuck them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The whole situation is sick and some need to be hit with a club to make an impression. The only good that might come out of it is DeSantis, might lose reelection, but don't count on it. Many people feel he's threatening their kids with his idiotic stand on masks, folks don't forget shit like that.
> 
> The anti maskers and antivaxxers are a shrinking minority, in a democracy the majority rule on policy, fuck them.
> [/QUOTE
> Yeah Fuck them!


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 11, 2021)

I had a 4 paragraph rant for all of the vaccine naysayers but I lost part of it (3 gummy night) and to fucking lazy to redo it so........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2021)

There is so much shit going down at work. Email after email about mandatory vaccine. One email had a 50 question and answer response to every scenario possible if your not vaccinated and what will happen if you don’t get it or if you get sick. Then there is a town hall meeting . I am worried about disgruntled employees who might hold a grudge and seek revenge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> There is so much shit going down at work. Email after email about mandatory vaccine. One email had a 50 question and answer response to every scenario possible if your not vaccinated and what will happen if you don’t get it or if you get sick. Then there is a town hall meeting . I am worried about disgruntled employees who might hold a grudge and seek revenge.


Many antivaxxers do seem to have a screw loose, so some fired asshole might come back to work with a gun. Mandates are coming for most working people, healthcare workers are just a bit ahead of nearly everybody else. In a month the howling will be intense as the mandates bite.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Many antivaxxers do seem to have a screw loose, so some fired asshole might come back to work with a gun. Mandates are coming for most working people, healthcare workers are just a bit ahead of nearly everybody else. In a month the howling will be intense as the mandates bite.


Boy that was encouraging news lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Boy that was encouraging news lol.


Mandates should be here on both sides of the border by the end of the month, or so say many experts and insiders like Fauci. I figure there will be a shit storm about it in the States where it will have the most effect, especially when the healthcare insurance companies weigh in. In Canada mandates should help to get younger working people and students vaxxed up and raise our vaxx rate to 90% by the end of fall. I figure mandates will have the biggest impact in western Canada and Ontario.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I had a 4 paragraph rant for all of the vaccine naysayers but I lost part of it (3 gummy night) and to fucking lazy to redo it so........


mmmmmm, 3 gummy night


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> mmmmmm, 3 gummy night


Ya more like a 3 gummy day. The worse the day the higher count at night lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

The developer of the AstraZeneca shot says the Delta variant has made herd immunity impossible because vaccinated people can still transmit the virus


Sir Andrew Pollard said the highly transmissible Delta variant has shattered hopes of reaching herd immunity.




www.businessinsider.com





*The developer of the AstraZeneca shot says the Delta variant has made herd immunity impossible because vaccinated people can still transmit the virus*

Achieving herd immunity is "not a possibility" with the Delta variant, Sir Andrew Pollard said.
That is because the variant can be transmitted by vaccinated people, he said. 
"We don't have anything which will stop that transmission," he said.

The Delta variant has changed the equation for achieving herd immunity, the developer of the Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine has said.

Speaking at a UK parliamentary meeting on Tuesday, Sir Andrew Pollard, a professor of pediatric infection and immunity at the University of Oxford, said that achieving herd immunity is "not a possibility" now that the Delta variant is circulating. 

"We know very clearly with coronavirus that this current variant, the Delta variant, will still infect people who have been vaccinated, and that does mean that anyone who's still unvaccinated, at some point, will meet the virus," Pollard said.

He said it was unlikely that herd immunity will ever be reached, saying the next variant of the novel coronavirus will be "perhaps even better at transmitting in vaccinated populations."

*Vaccinated people can still get the Delta variant, albeit as a milder case*
Some experts had hoped that herd immunity could be reached with COVID-19, as was the case with measles, which is also highly infectious.

Many countries have achieved herd immunity with measles by vaccinating 95% of the population against it, such as the US, where endemic transmission ended in 2000. That is because once a person is vaccinated against measles, they cannot transmit the virus.

With COVID-19, vaccines still fulfill their primary role: protecting against severe disease. According to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, vaccinated people who catch the Delta variant are 25 times less likely to have a severe case or die. The overwhelming majority who do catch it will have mild or no symptoms.

But growing evidence suggests that, with the Delta variant, fully vaccinated people can still transmit the virus.

"We don't have anything which will stop that transmission to other people," Pollard said.

Israel is a good example of this: COVID-19 cases dropped in the country after it vaccinated about 80% of adults — prompting some to hope that it had reached herd immunity — but the Delta variant has since brought another surge of cases.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

It's time to refresh your mask supply


It’s a good time to assess your mask supply. There's a good chance it’s in need of a refresh! Here are reminders on what to look for in a high quality mask and when to consider wearing a mask like an N95 or KN95.




publichealthinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

'It's like a bomb blew up': Doctors in Texas grapple with treating COVID patients in hospitals where ICU beds are in the single digits


"It's like a bomb blew up, and these people are just flying in the door," Anna Vu-Wallace, an Austin-based doctor, told Insider.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

Anti-mask Tennessee parents caught on video screaming threats at fellow parents who support masks in schools


"You can leave freely, but we will find you," one man yelled at a pro-mask parent as he tried to drive out of the parking lot.




news.yahoo.com





*Anti-mask Tennessee parents caught on video screaming threats at fellow parents who support masks in schools*


Anti-mask parents harassed and threatened other parents outside a school board meeting on Tuesday.
The Williamson County board had approved a temporary mask mandate for elementary-school students and staff.
"We know who you are," one man yelled at a masked parent, adding, "We will find you."
Anti-mask parents in Franklin, Tennessee, harassed and threatened parents wearing masks outside a Williamson County school board meeting on Tuesday night after it approved a temporary mask mandate for elementary-school students and staff.

A video showed a crowd of parents outside the building chanting "will not comply" and "no more masks" as pro-mask parents, some of whom were doctors and nurses, exited the building.

"We know who you are," one man yelled at a parent trying to drive out of the parking lot. "You can leave freely, but we will find you."

Another man repeatedly yelled at the same man, "You better watch out." Another held his middle finger up to the car window and screamed, "Fuck you."

A few protesters urged the group to be peaceful and insisted that the police officers attempting to control the crowd were "on our side."

"The news is trying to capture you angry," one man said. "We're going to do it the right way. We're not going to give the news what they want ... and show the people in power here how flimsy that power really is."

The man added, "We'll show them that by behaving like parents tonight."

At the crowded meeting, a diverse array of parents in one of the state's wealthiest enclaves spoke for and against the mask mandate. The parents included many physicians and other health providers who urged the board to mandate masks in order to slow the coronavirus' spread in schools and prevent closures because of outbreaks. Anti-mask parents regularly interrupted the meeting.

"There is only one enemy amongst us, and that is COVID," one parent, a pediatrician, said. "And in order to prevent its spread, we need to mask up."

In deep-red Tennessee, local school boards are empowered to make decisions about whether to require masks in schools. Williamson County's temporary mask mandate is set to expire on September 21. The state's Republican governor, Bill Lee, has so far resisted calls from the right flank of his party to prohibit schools from deciding mask policies. Tennessee has never had a statewide mask mandate.

Many Republican leaders in Tennessee have fanned the flames of the political debate over COVID-19 mitigation efforts. In one extreme example, the state government fired its top immunization official, Dr. Michelle Fiscus, last month after the health department urged teenagers to get vaccinated. Under the state's Mature Minor Doctrine, established in 1987, caregivers aren't required to have parental consent to vaccinate minors over the age of 14.

After criticism from conservative state lawmakers, the department ended its digital vaccination outreach to teenagers.

The state has one of the lowest COVID-19 vaccination rates in the country: 40% of the population is fully vaccinated, behind the national average of 50%. And it has had a surge in infections and hospitalizations as the hypercontagious Delta variant spreads.

But Tennessee is not an outlier in its politicization of the pandemic. Public-health officials across the country have been targeted, harassed, and threatened over their efforts to contain the spread of COVID-19.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2021)

Lots of new talk about Pregnant women this morning. More and more Unvaccinated Pregnant women are ending up in the hospitals very sick. No one knows yet what the baby’s are going to be like . Maybe they will have gillls or something really neat .


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 12, 2021)

The birth of a tRUmptard lol.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anti-mask Tennessee parents caught on video screaming threats at fellow parents who support masks in schools
> 
> 
> "You can leave freely, but we will find you," one man yelled at a pro-mask parent as he tried to drive out of the parking lot.
> ...



This is the sort of thing that actually makes me mad. The mask crowd needs to start hitting back at these dumb fuckers. It's stupid people that don't get anything other than might makes right, so ok, have it your way.


----------



## printer (Aug 12, 2021)

*States requesting federal help to combat latest surge in COVID-19 patients*
Mississippi officials have requested the use of a military hospital ship.
Several states are requesting or beginning to discuss future asks for federal help in battling COVID-19 surges, according to a new federal document obtained by ABC News.

Mississippi, Florida and Louisiana are among those reporting staffing and hospital capacity concerns as the number of COVID-19 patients rise, according to an internal U.S. Department of Health and Human Services planning document obtained Wednesday.

Mississippi officials have requested the use of the military hospital ship USNS Comfort to help "provide potential [intensive care unit] capacity or a step-down unit for COVID-19 patients in the event COVID-19 hospitalization rise," according to the document.

A Mississippi health department official confirmed Wednesday that the state has requested that the federal government send a military hospital ship such as the USNS Comfort, which treated over 180 COVID-19 patients in New York City last year.

"We began conversations with them," Jim Craig, senior deputy and director of health protection, told reporters during a briefing. "The way that you do that is put a request in for the resource. So we have requested information about how the USNS Comfort and-or its resources could ... come and provide assistance in the state of Mississippi."

The state has also submitted a request for clinical support staff as health care facilities have "become stressed," according to the HHS document.

Mississippi officials addressed the dire situation the state's health care system is facing Wednesday, based on the case positivity and hospitalization rates in the past week.

"If we continue that trajectory, within the next five to seven to 10 days, I think we're going to see failure of the hospital system in Mississippi," Dr. Alan Jones, associate vice chancellor for clinical affairs of the University of Mississippi Medical Center in Jackson, said during a press briefing.

Seventy of the hospital's employees are currently in quarantine, and the medical center will be setting up a field hospital in one of its basements, hospital officials said. 

Statewide, 920 more health care workers are needed amid a labor shortage, according to Gov. Tate Reeves.

"Honestly, the real challenge is NOT the physical beds -- hospital beds or ICU beds. The challenge is our hospitals may not have an adequate number of health care professionals (docs, nurses, respiratory therapists, etc.) to staff those beds," he wrote in a lengthy Facebook post on the state's COVID-19 situation

Elsewhere across the country, Alabama, Georgia and Oklahoma officials are working to request or are considering requesting staffing support, and Arizona officials have requested over two dozen nurses to assist at Kingman Regional Medical Center in Mohave County, according to the HHS document. 








States requesting federal help to combat latest surge in COVID-19 patients


Several states are requesting or beginning to discuss future asks for federal help in battling their COVID-19 surges, according to a new federal document.




abcnews.go.com





Seems Sturgis is having a good effect on South Dakota.








COVID-19 Map: Tracking Cases and Vaccinations in the U.S.


Tracking the latest COVID-19 cases and vaccinations by State and County; Coronavirus Map showing the latest updates on how many cases are in the U.S. Scroll over the map to see your state’s case results.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 12, 2021)

Why would you need help for a hoax?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Why would you need help for a hoax?


because you need to prove what libtards the left is.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2021)

printer said:


> *States requesting federal help to combat latest surge in COVID-19 patients*
> Mississippi officials have requested the use of a military hospital ship.
> Several states are requesting or beginning to discuss future asks for federal help in battling COVID-19 surges, according to a new federal document obtained by ABC News.
> 
> ...


Florida too on the down low; seems DeSantis was the last to know.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2021)

Feel like I’m back in the same Pandemic mode I was at work this time last year. Collegues are getting sick and you only hear about it in the break room and you have to guess they are out with Covid or you hear rumors until they get back. One of our financial guys is out indefinitely. No one is talking about contact tracing but unlike last year when you could get a Covid test anywhere easily.... here, now, there isn’t any testing going on or it’s practically impossible to find a place. If you do the lines are very very long plus they got rid of any Covid related PTO, so if you need to work because you need the money and they aren’t going to help out? What is one to do....I imagine many will be returning infected and spreading the virus ten fold. What a wonderful cheap shit organization .


----------



## printer (Aug 12, 2021)

As Trump said, the more you test, the more cases you get. The obvious thing to do is stop testing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

*Let's talk about personal responsibility in today's world....*


----------



## printer (Aug 12, 2021)

*Delta Plus Is in the News Again, Here's Why*
*— The variant encompasses three sublineages, but experts are not worried yet*

Experts maintain that these sublineages aren't a threat just yet.

What made Delta Plus (originally known as B.1.617.2.1, now called AY.1) so concerning was that it had the K417N mutation, which led to a key change in the spike protein that's been associated with resistance to monoclonal antibody therapies.

Now, AY.1 and two others -- AY.2 and AY.3 -- are all labeled variants of concern by both the CDC and the WHO, and they continue to be monitored within the original Delta category.

According to CDC's COVID Data Tracker, the original Delta variant is estimated to account for 83.4% of all COVID infections in the U.S. as of July 31. While the estimated prevalences for AY.1 (0.1%) and AY.2 (0.8%) remain small, AY.3 accounts for an estimated 9.1% of infections, according to the tracker.

But the sublineages aren't raising too many alarm bells among experts just yet. British epidemiologist Colin Angus, BSc, MSc, told the _Washington Post_, "To date, there is no clear evidence that it conveys enough of a benefit to the virus to allow it to dominate the original Delta variant. So although it is clearly here, there is no obvious sign that it has gained a foothold over existing variants of the virus." 








Delta Plus Is in the News Again, Here's Why


The variant encompasses three sublineages, but experts are not worried yet




www.medpagetoday.com





The individuals have it in my province, let's hope it is short lived.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

Yeah HA! Jesus take the wheel, the south will fail again...

Maybe they can play Dixie on a loop in the hospital wards, so the suckers know what they are fighting (to breathe) for.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Mississippi's Hospital System Could Collapse Within 10 Days Under COVID's Strain


COVID-19 cases are overwhelming the South. Arkansas set a record for hospitalizations, while officials in one Florida county are urging residents to "consider other options" before calling 911.




www.npr.org





*Mississippi's Hospital System Is On The Verge Of Failure As Delta Rages In The South*

Coronavirus news is coming fast and furious, as the delta variant fuels another surge in cases across the U.S.

Arkansas set a record for hospitalizations, while officials in one Florida county are urging residents to "consider other options" before calling 911. Health officials in Mississippi say the state's hospital system could collapse in five to 10 days if the current trajectory continues.

Current vaccines protect against severe disease, hospitalization and death — and institutions across the country are strengthening their vaccine requirements and guidance.

For instance, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is now strongly urging all pregnant people get vaccinated. The Food and Drug Administration could decide this week whether to extend its emergency use authorization to booster shots for immunocompromised people, a move that Dr. Anthony Fauci described to _Morning Edition_ as "imminent."

More spaces are now requiring vaccinations, or penalizing people who don't get the shot. The Department of Defense is moving to require vaccines for service members, and the federal Health and Human Services department is ordering them for its thousands of healthcare workers. Plus, several small colleges say they will charge unvaccinated students an extra fee.

With different rules and regulations in place in every state, the fight to control COVID-19 looks a little different depending on where you live.

You can also find a state-by-state breakdown the latest case numbers and vaccination rates here.

*California requires proof of vaccination for all school staff*
California just became the first state to require all teachers and staff in K-12 public and private schools to get vaccinated or undergo weekly COVID-19 testing.

As KQED's Julia McEvoy reported on _Morning Edition_, the move affects some 300,000 teachers and tens of thousands of school staff like bus drivers and custodians.

Gov. Gavin Newsom says the move is intended to reassure parents and motivate people to get vaccinate. Schools have until Oct. 15 to show that all employees are immunized or begin regular testing.

*Residents in one Florida county are being asked to "consider other options" before calling 911*
Officials in Brevard County, on Florida's east coast, are urging residents to "consider other options before taxing ambulance services with non-emergency calls and showing up at the ER for a COVID test when other test sites are available," according to its emergency management office.

All three of the county's hospital systems are already over capacity and have had to implement surge plans that involve canceling elective procedures and converting regular rooms into COVID-19 spaces, said Brevard County Emergency Director John Scott.

He noted that hospital emergency rooms are seeing "comparable surges" in patients with COVID-19 symptoms who are not necessarily experiencing emergencies, which puts other patients — like those seeking care after accidents or heart attacks — in danger.

The county's fire department is also overwhelmed with calls from COVID-19 positive and symptomatic patients, which means slower turnaround time for ambulances too.

Fire Rescue Chief Mark Schollmeyer said his department is seeing an increase in patients that "equals, if not exceeds, the height of the pandemic in 2020. He is asking residents to save the emergency room visits and ambulance trips for those who urgently need those services.

Statewide, 90% of Florida's intensive care beds are full. A Tampa-based epidemiologist spoke to _Morning Edition _about the gravity of the situation.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

*Mississippi's hospital system could collapse in days*
Hospital leaders at the University of Mississippi Medical Center say the state's medical system is on the verge of failure due to an influx in COVID-19 patients, staff shortages and dwindling ICU capacity.

UMMC Associate Vice Chancellor for Clinical Affairs Dr. Alan Jones said at a press conference Wednesday that hospitals across the state are full, and offered this stark warning:

"Since the pandemic began, I think the thing that hospitals have feared the most is just total failure, total failure of the hospital system. And if we track back a week or so when we look at the case positivity rate, the number of new positives that we're seeing, the rate of testing positives and the rate of hospitalizations based on what we are seeing — if we continue that trajectory within the next five to seven to 10 days, I think we're going to see failure of the hospital system in Mississippi."

The UMMC system is preparing to construct a field hospital on the bottom floor of a parking garage, as the Mississippi Free Press reports, and has requested federal support to boost its staffing.

*Arkansas set a new state record for hospitalizations*
The state reported 1,376 new hospitalizations on Monday, surpassing a record it set in January. Health officials said there were just eight intensive care unit beds available in the entire state.

Dr. Cam Patterson, chancellor of the University of Arkansas for Medical Sciences, told NPR's Debbie Elliott yesterday that the average COVID-19 patient was over 60 a year ago, but is now 40. Some 20% of the medical center's patients have been pregnant moms, he added.

He said the situation is exacerbated by nursing shortages and widespread skepticism of the vaccine and health care system generally, which he attributes to multiple causes. He says it's essential to work with community partners to try to boost vaccination rates.

"Frankly, though, at the end of the day, we know that mandates work," Patterson said. "And if we can't have a statewide mandate, then maybe individual industries can do it. And we can do it piece by piece. But you know, getting vaccinated is going to be our off-ramp for COVID-19 here in Arkansas."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

*Liberal Redneck - Tennessee's Turn to Dumb*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

Hear why Trump supporter says he won't get the vaccine - CNN Video


CNN's Donie O'Sullivan asked supporters of former President Donald Trump in South Dakota who are attending an event organized by MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell why they refuse to get the Covid-19 vaccination.




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Aug 12, 2021)

*Justice Amy Coney Barrett denies request to block Indiana University's vaccine mandate*
Justice Amy Coney Barrett declined a request to block Indiana University's vaccine mandate, signaling that similar policies going into effect amid a Covid-19 surge could pass legal muster.

Barrett, who has jurisdiction over the appeals court involved in the case, acted alone without referring the matter to the full court.
Barrett's action marks the first time the justices have been asked to weigh in on the legality of a mandate that private and public entities increasingly believe will combat the spread of Covid-19.

Lower courts have ruled against the students, citing a Supreme Court decision from 1905, which said that a state may require vaccines against smallpox.

A panel of judges on the 7th US Circuit Court of Appeals -- all Republican appointees -- said that vaccination requirements "have been common in this nation" and stressed that the school's policies allow exemptions for those who have medical issues related to the vaccine or religious objections.

"These plaintiffs just need to wear a mask and be tested, requirements that are not constitutionally problematic," the court held, and added that otherwise, vaccination is a condition for attending the university. Those who do not want to be vaccinated may "go elsewhere."

"A university will have trouble operating when each student fears that everyone else may be spreading diseases," the court held. "Few people want to return to remote education -- and we do not think that the Constitution forces the distance-learning approach on a university that believes vaccination (or masks and frequent testing of the unvaccinated) will make in-person operations safe enough."








Justice Amy Coney Barrett denies request to block Indiana University's vaccine mandate


Justice Amy Coney Barrett declined a request to block Indiana University's vaccine mandate, signaling that similar policies going into effect amid a Covid-19 surge could pass legal muster.




www.cnn.com





"Fucking Trump judges!"


----------



## printer (Aug 12, 2021)

*Over 800 Physicians Urge DeSantis to Repeal Ban on School Mask Mandates*
Hundreds of physicians have signed a letter addressed to Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis calling on him to repeal the executive order banning local education officials from implementing mask mandates in schools, Axios reports.

Last month, DeSantis issued an executive order prohibiting Florida’s local school districts from requiring students to wear masks once classes resume in September. He later threatened to withhold pay from school superintendents and members of school boards who impose mask requirements in schools.

"What’s heartbreaking and infuriating for us as doctors is watching children needlessly suffer while Gov. DeSantis rejects simple protections such as masks and vaccinations," reads the letter, which was released by the advocacy group the Committee to Protect Health Care and signed by more than 800 physicians.

"Fewer than half of eligible Floridians are fully vaccinated," they add. "At the same time, COVID-19 vaccinations are authorized for use only in people ages 12 and older -- meaning 120,000 pre-K- to fifth-graders in the Tampa Bay area can’t be vaccinated.








Over 800 Physicians Urge DeSantis to Repeal Ban on School Mask Mandates


Hundreds of physicians have signed a letter addressed to Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis calling on him to repeal the executive order banning local education officials from implementing mask mandates in schools...




www.newsmax.com






TruDat
The same "Physicians" that demanded the mask Mandate the last time. Frauds and charlatans.

John
There’s a list of 800 Dr’s that need to go, they have no business of practicing medicine, especially if they believe those paper masks work. The medical world has gone to hell.

wtf
The medical industry has no credibility .where were they last 
Year did not treat anyone for covid
All so they could put u in hospital
A make the big money.its not about
Healthcare its about money

Megalodon
800 leftist doctors--Same bunch that supported the Unaffordable Care Act
U can cry WOLF just so man times!!
Screw all of them and the AMA,NIH and CDC!

Monk McG
The Gov (next president?) has done nothing to stop anyone from wearing a mask. He has stopped busy-bodies from forcing them on people. Masks are useless and potentially harmful.

Mr. A
Fear is control 
obvious weak people are easily feared 
I am good thank you 
it’s the dam flu


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 12, 2021)

is pluto still around these parts? wonder what he says about this?









Column: Major study of ivermectin, the anti-vaccine crowd's latest COVID drug, finds 'no effect whatsoever'


Ivermectin, touted as a treatment of COVID by the anti-vaccine crowd, has "no effect," according to a major study.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Aug 12, 2021)

I just checked out the articles on covid going through the roof in the red states...



...Fox, next to nothing,

Health
*Fauci: Everyone will need COVID vaccine booster shots 'sooner or later'
CDC: Kids’ long COVID often involves fatigue, headache
Walensky: FDA working to OK Pfizer, Moderna COVID booster shots for certain immunocompromised patients
American Cancer Society urges COVID-19 booster efforts among immunocompromised patients

Newsmax, *
*Texas Governor Fights Back as Mask Ban Meets Some Stiff Resistance*

Texas Gov. Abbott Signs Order Blocking Mask, Vaccine Mandates in State
Dallas Schools Issue Mask Mandate in Defiance of Abbott
Texas Gov. Abbott Appeals for Out-of-State Help Against COVID
San Antonio Sues Abbott Over Order Banning Mask Mandates
*Facebook Delays Return to Office for Employees Until January*

 Country Singer's Houston Show Cancelled Over Vaccination Requirement
 Top WHO Official: First COVID-19 Patient May Have Been Infected by Bat While Working at Wuhan Lab
 San Francisco First Major US City to Mandate Full Vax for Indoor Activities
 Fauci: Booster Shots 'Inevitable' for Everyone
 HHS Requiring 25K Workers to Get COVID-19 Vaccine
*Philadelphia Mayor Puts Vax-or-Mask Mandate Into Effect

Sen. Graham: Without Vaccine, COVID Recovery Would Have Been 'a Lot Worse'

Over 800 Physicians Urge DeSantis to Repeal Ban on School Mask Mandates

Poll: Workers Fears of COVID-19 Falling

Dr. Jha to Newsmax: Pregnant Women Have 'Good Outcomes' With COVID Shots*

What Breakthrough Cases Mean for COVID-19 Vaccines 
FDA Plans to Clear Third Covid Shot for Transplant Patients


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> is pluto still around these parts? wonder what he says about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pass the horse dewormer paste probably. Ignoring the truth rubbed in their noses, while chasing after obvious lies, is a hallmark of the right. From the big lie to anti masks and anti vaccine, they swallow it all, hook line and sinker, just attach any bullshit at all to it and if it triggers the libs, they'll hork it down too, even if it kills them..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

With hospital system near collapse, Mississippi begs for hospital ship to rescue state


“The Mississippi hospital system will fail within the next five to seven or 10 days if the current trajectory continues,” University of Mississippi School of Medicine Dean LouAnn Woodward said.




thehill.com





*With hospital system near collapse, Mississippi begs for hospital ship to rescue state*
*“The Mississippi hospital system will fail within the next five to seven or 10 days if the current trajectory continues,” University of Mississippi School of Medicine Dean LouAnn Woodward said.*

Story at a glance

Surging coronavirus cases in Mississippi led state health officials to request a military ship from the Biden administration.
The state’s Director of Health Protection Jim Craig said Mississippi requested a military hospital ship like the USNS Comfort.
Intensive care units across the state are at 85 percent capacity, while hospital beds statewide are 65 percent full.
Surging coronavirus cases in Mississippi led state health officials to request a military ship from the Biden administration to prevent the collapse of its health care system. 

The state’s Director of Health Protection Jim Craig said Mississippi requested a military hospital ship like the USNS Comfort, which treated ailing patients in New York last year, according to ABC News.

"We began conversations with them," Craig said during a briefing. "The way that you do that is put a request in for the resource. So we have requested information about how the USNS Comfort and-or its resources could ... come and provide assistance in the state of Mississippi."

University of Mississippi School of Medicine Dean LouAnn Woodward said Wednesday the University of Mississippi Medical Center is treating 127 COVID-19 patients and 26 of them are children, ABC reported. Woodward added that 90 percent of the patients hospitalized due to the virus are not vaccinated. 

“The Mississippi hospital system will fail within the next five to seven or 10 days if the current trajectory continues,” she said.

Mississippi Gov. Tate Reeves (R) previously said the state needs about 920 healthcare workers due to a labor shortage. 

"Honestly, the real challenge is NOT the physical beds – hospital beds or ICU beds. The challenge is our hospitals may not have an adequate number of health care professionals (docs, nurses, respiratory therapists, etc.) to staff those beds," Reeves wrote on Facebook. 

“Unfortunately, I’ve been advised hospitals throughout Mississippi have lost nearly 2,000 nurses over the last year,” he added. “There is a labor shortage in most industries throughout America today and health care is no different.”

Data from the Johns Hopkins University Coronavirus Resource Center shows intensive care units across the state are at 85 percent capacity, while hospital beds statewide are 68 percent full. 

Mississippi reported more than 3,100 new COVID-19 cases and 25 deaths in the past day, bringing the total reported cases to nearly 19,000 in the past week. 

The state has fully vaccinated 35.6 percent of its population, administering nearly 2.3 million total doses.


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)

printer said:


> *Parents surround health workers advocating for masks in schools: 'We know who you are'*
> According to video circulated on social media, a group of parents in Franklin, Tenn., surrounded the health care workers while they were leaving a building during a Williamson County School District Board meeting.
> 
> The footage shows parents chanting "we'll not comply" as the workers exit through building doors. Some parents are seen yelling obscenities toward one health care professional as he heads into the parking lot. One woman can be heard yelling "take that mask off!"
> ...


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> is pluto still around these parts? wonder what he says about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today my boss said her old man had gone to the Co-Op and got him some after their son got Covid. He's been taking it for a week or two now. He doesn't have covid. Or worms for that matter.


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)

A local update. Today was the celebration of life for my buddy's girlfriend's mom. They couldn't go to the service because they've both been exposed to covid. The test results are not back yet, but they both have symptoms, with hers being pretty severe. My buddy is 65'ish and not in great health, so I'm worried.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 12, 2021)

In a nation wide survey of India there has been 4.9 million excess deaths so far this year. That's more than 10 times the official death toll of 425,000 for the delta wave.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> A local update. Today was the celebration of life for my buddy's girlfriend's mom. They couldn't go to the service because they've both been exposed to covid. The test results are not back yet, but they both have symptoms, with hers being pretty severe. My buddy is 65'ish and not in great health, so I'm worried.


I was down to visit my good friend Al today, he has terminal cancer and is wasting away and I figure he's around 90 lbs and it won't be long now, I paid my respects and had a hard time not crying like a baby. Tonight I'm grieving, Al is a good friend and was my grow partner, I provided the grow and Al came in the basement everyday and did the day to day work for the grow. He found out this spring and I finished off the crop and gave most of it to him sold some and gave him the cash too. He has 3 grown daughters and surrounded by family.

Al wants to stay at home and has palliative care and doctors visiting regularly, he didn't want chemo and doesn't even want an IV of glucose to keep him going. Covid came between us in the past year, I tried to convince him about covid and vaccines, but he is poorly educated and a victim of disinformation. I insisted on social distancing and he worked alone in the basement for most of the past year. We never argued about it much, there was little point, we just agreed to make and arrangement. Al is a good friend and man, he told me he was glad I came into his life and I said the same.

I'm gonna adopt one of his cats, if I can get a hold of him, he's an outdoor cat and I've got two toms already. Al is kind to animals and loves his cats, it's one of the things I like about him, he was also a meditation student of mine.

So tonight is a sad one and there will be more to come, but none of us gets out of life alive in the end.


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was down to visit my good friend Al today, he has terminal cancer and is wasting away and I figure he's around 90 lbs and it won't be long now, I paid my respects and had a hard time not crying like a baby. Tonight I'm grieving, Al is a good friend and was my grow partner, I provided the grow and Al came in the basement everyday and did the day to day work for the grow. He found out this spring and I finished off the crop and gave most of it to him sold some and gave him the cash too. He has 3 grown daughters and surrounded by family.
> 
> Al wants to stay at home and has palliative care and doctors visiting regularly, he didn't want chemo and doesn't even want an IV of glucose to keep him going. Covid came between us in the past year, I tried to convince him about covid and vaccines, but he is poorly educated and a victim of disinformation. I insisted on social distancing and he worked alone in the basement for most of the past year. We never argued about it much, there was little point, we just agreed to make and arrangement. Al is a good friend and man, he told me he was glad I came into his life and I said the same.
> 
> ...


My buddy is about the same in regard to Covid. He is in the red hat crowd and none of my explaining could convince him to take the vaccine.

And I just found out this week he's had Leukemia for the last five years. He came to work with the blues, and ask could he go down to the creek land to get away from it all for a weekend. He said he had got bad news from his bloodwork. After I ask what was going on, he told me about the Leukemia. He's in remission, but it can't help.

We are all going to have sad days before this has run it's course.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> My buddy is about the same in regard to Covid. He is in the red hat crowd and none of my explaining could convince him to take the vaccine.
> 
> And I just found out this week he's had Leukemia for the last five years. He came to work with the blues, and ask could he go down to the creek land to get away from it all for a weekend. He said he had got bad news from his bloodwork. After I ask what was going on, he told me about the Leukemia. He's in remission, but it can't help.
> 
> We are all going to have sad days before this has run it's course.


Well there are a lot of treatments for leukemia, depending on the type he has.

Poor Al has esophageal cancer with a very high mortality rate and was stage four when he found out this spring. One good thing about living in Canada, neither Al or his family has to worry about medical bills or deal in any way with the business end. Al was on social assistance and he has a hospital bed at home (red cross), nursing assistance and doctors visits, if he wanted to he could be in the hospital and could end up there yet. We generally have no complaints about healthcare in Canada, though because of the pandemic I've been doing telemedicine and have been waiting for months to see a specialist.


----------



## printer (Aug 12, 2021)

*Province will backtrack on plans to lift COVID-19 protocols, government source says*
"After weeks of telling Albertans that the pandemic is over, weeks of smearing doctors and journalists, (Premier) Kenney was forced to admit that COVID remains a threat," Shepherd said.




https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/alberta-ndp-david-shepherd-deena-hinshaw-jason-kenney-1.6139605



No more needs to be said other than the one line and the graph. Amazing what can happen in three weeks when you tell everyone go back to normal life. Our local bunch lifted most restrictions also, masks are optional. Glad to see 95% of people are still wearing them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

*Un-Vaxxed Tax: Should The Unvaccinated Have To Pay More For Health Insurance?*





What’s the best way to persuade the unvaccinated to get the shot? A recent Op-Ed in the New York Times suggests higher insurance premiums for them, in the same way that smokers also pay higher rates. In effect, a tax on the unvaccinated. Mehdi Hasan looks at the pros and cons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

*Steele On DeSantis And Covid: He's Not A Leader, He's A Sycophant*





Former RNC Chairman Michael Steele reacts to the actions and comments of some Republican governors - particularly Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis - in response to new guidance on how to combat the Delta variant of the Covid virus.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

Coronavirus vaccination tracker: How many people in Canada have received shots?


Canada has administered 86,063,579 doses of COVID-19 vaccines so far, in a landmark effort against the ongoing coronavirus pandemic.




www.ctvnews.ca





In Canada we've got 81.64% with a single dose and the rate of increase has slowed down to +0.10%. Second doses stand at +71.18% of eligible (12+) with a +0.36% increase as people come due for their second shots. So at this point over 3 times as many people are getting second shots than those receiving their first. So by the time most people get their second shot we should have 82% vaccinated nationally without mandates. Most of the reluctant and resistant here are younger people who are working or students and we should have mandates by September when the mRNA vaccines come out of EUA. Hopefully this will get us close to a 90% vaccination rate among the eligible by winter.


----------



## printer (Aug 13, 2021)

*DeSantis backs off threat to slash school officials' salaries*
DeSantis’s press secretary, Christina Pushaw, told The Miami Herald in an email that “activist, anti-science school board members” should dock their own salaries if the state imposes financial sanctions on their districts. 

“Those officials should own their decision — and that means owning the consequences of their decisions rather than demanding students, teachers, and school staff to foot the bill for their potential grandstanding,” Pushaw said.

The backtracking comes days after DeSantis’s office threatened to withhold the salaries of the officials, suggesting that the State Board of Education could “move to withhold the salary of the district superintendent or school board members as a narrowly tailored means to address the decision-makers who led to the violation of law.” 

But despite his threat, several school districts in the state have decided to keep their mask mandates in place, risking the financial retribution that comes along with the decision. 

While DeSantis’s order doesn’t explicitly target salaries, Pushaw told the Herald that it was “technically” possible for local officials to address how to handle the financial penalties. 

“The issue is that ... superintendents and school board members are not state employees. Therefore, the only way the state could tailor the financial penalty would be to withhold an amount of funding equal to their salaries,” she said. “In that event, it is possible that the officials who are violating the law could decide to take funding from other needs in their own district, in order to pay themselves salaries. It wouldn’t be fair to the students, but it would technically be possible.”








DeSantis softens threat to withhold school officials’ salaries


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) on Thursday softened his threat to withhold school officials’ salaries should they impose mask mandates in defiance of his executive order. DeSantis’s press …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Aug 13, 2021)

*Greene waves off concerns of hospital overcrowding: 'We can't live forever'*
During an interview with right-wing network “Real America’s Voice,” Greene claimed that the media and public health officials are over-hyping the number of people that have been hospitalized with COVID-19. 

“I've talked to local hospitals here in my district in here in my state. Yes, the waiting rooms get full, but guess what? The waiting rooms are full of all kinds of things, not just COVID,” Greene said. “But they're seeing about 30 percent of those numbers being COVID cases.” 

She further said that while the media “tries to tell us” that hospitals are “slam-packed with COVID,” that simply isn’t the case. 

"Everybody needs to get back down to common sense and remember that, you know, we're human, we can't live forever, we're going to catch all kinds of diseases and illnesses and other viruses, and we get hurt sometimes,” she continued. 

The Georgia Republican defended her stance that the Food and Drug Administration shouldn’t approve a vaccine, and that vaccines shouldn’t be mandated. 

“Let’s not turn into an authoritarian regime that forces shots in arms of people that don't want it,” she said.








Greene waves off concerns of hospital overcrowding: ‘We can’t live forever’


Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) on Thursday waved off concerns over hospitals exceeding capacity due to COVID-19, saying “we can’t live forever.”




thehill.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 13, 2021)

What ever the number of infections they are reporting they are way off. The wait time for a Covid test where I live is one week out. People are quitting at the company I work for because they don’t want vaccine. Someone said they would rather flip burgers then get the shot so quit. One of my colleagues who doesn’t want the shot yet told me she is just going to do mandatory testing weekly. I asked her if she ever got the nasal swab before . She said no. Once she experiences how much it hurts to get that swab shoved up her nose by a pissed off healthcare worker she just might change her mind. Lol.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 13, 2021)

printer said:


> *Greene waves off concerns of hospital overcrowding: 'We can't live forever'*
> During an interview with right-wing network “Real America’s Voice,” Greene claimed that the media and public health officials are over-hyping the number of people that have been hospitalized with COVID-19.
> 
> “I've talked to local hospitals here in my district in here in my state. Yes, the waiting rooms get full, but guess what? The waiting rooms are full of all kinds of things, not just COVID,” Greene said. “But they're seeing about 30 percent of those numbers being COVID cases.”
> ...


That last sentence. This polemicist for a soon-proven usurper has the raw nerve to talk about "an authoritarian regime?" as if she isn't carrying "stop the steal! water 24/7.
I do hope she gets pulled under by the whirlpool that will be 1/6 prosecution.

Oh well, nothing to see here, classic Repuglican "blame the victim" maneuvering


----------



## printer (Aug 13, 2021)

*Texas judge issues mask mandate, going against Abbott order*
Harris County Judge Lina Hidalgo said on Twitter that the order requires masks to be worn in school and childcare centers.

Hidalgo said with pediatric cases of COVID-19 rising in Texas, the county had “no choice.” 

“Pediatric COVID19 cases are at all-time highs in Texas, and most schools haven’t even started yet. We have no choice,” she wrote. 

Dallas County reinstated its indoor mask mandate for businesses, schools and county buildings on Wednesday evening. Abbott and state Attorney General Ken Paxton (R) have asked a court to block that mandate.

Bexar County and the City of San Antonio also issued mask mandates for schools and buildings owned by the city and county earlier this week after successfully persuading a court to grant a temporary restraining order to prevent Abbott’s executive order from being enforced.








Texas county issues mask mandate, going against Abbott order


A Texas county on Thursday issued a mask mandate, conflicting with an executive order from Gov. Greg Abbott (R).




thehill.com


----------



## HGCC (Aug 13, 2021)

6mwe.

Conservative media is the modern pox blankets, and I am all right with it. Eventually you just have to get out of the way of stupid and let them deal with the results.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

*How A 'Mini-Trump' Is Running Florida Into The Ground Amidst Covid-19 Deaths*





Florida's Covid-19 caseload and hospitalizations are breaking the state's own all-time records, and experts say Governor DeSantis' policies against proven safety measures are making the crisis worse. In a detailed, objective report, MSNBC’s Ari Melber documents the virus in Florida, how DeSantis' policies are faring, and how the governor has pursued partisan measures and political fundraising through the humanitarian crisis.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

I think it's doing immense damage to the republicans in America, seniors take covid seriously and 90% are vaxxed, even republicans and a lot of right leaning independents. Masks and vaccine policy is also splitting off rightwing small business who got hammered by covid under Trump, they know the way to reduce the spread is to mask and vaxx up. The GOP covid response is eating into several of their key constituencies as they pander to a small minority of the voters in their states. The south will continue to be hammered with delta and health systems will collapse, until they mask and vaxx up. DeSantis is gonna find out that while Biden cares, covid doesn't give a fuck, DeSantis doesn't give a fuck about the people in his state either, as he "performs" for a narrowing band of the base.









'Breaking society apart': Unvaccinated people are angry as they face more Covid restrictions


The divide between the vaccinated and unvaccinated when it comes to Covid is likely to become even deeper as time goes on.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

*These governors refuse Covid-19 mandates as they run out ICU beds*





CNN's Tom Foreman shows where states are running low on ICU beds due to an influx of Covid-19 patients, some of which have governors who are unwilling to mandate masks.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 13, 2021)

DHS dropped 40,000 COVID-19-positive migrants in US cities: Ex-border chief


The nation’s former border chief reported today that the Biden administration has placed some 40,000 illegal immigrants infected with the coronavirus into American cities. “At least — that’s conservative,” former acting Commissioner of Customs and Border Protection Mark Morgan told Secrets this...




www.yahoo.com





note: from the Washington Examiner and the ex Border Chief. not one fact proven though. lol.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 13, 2021)

Covid Cell Agents


----------



## mooray (Aug 13, 2021)

I don't know how that wouldn't be a crime, to knowingly get people sick, and manslaughter if someone dies from it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> I don't know how that wouldn't be a crime, to knowingly get people sick, and manslaughter if someone dies from it.


It should be. Trump should also be hauled to The Hague.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 13, 2021)

'Your child will wait for another child to die.' Amid Covid-19 surge, Dallas County has no pediatric ICU beds left, county judge says








'Your child will wait for another child to die.' Amid Covid-19 surge, Dallas County has no pediatric ICU beds left, county judge says | CNN


Covid-19 cases and hospitalizations are surging and in Dallas County, Texas, there are "zero ICU beds left for children," county judge Clay Jenkins said in a news conference Friday morning.




www.cnn.com


----------



## mooray (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm glad someone out there is stating the hard realities.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 13, 2021)

Parent ( s ) that *knowingly *send their kids as little super spreaders …*should be held accountable *both medically and financially responsible. Little fucking time bombs that could cause parents unexpected health costs , work costs , etc. 

Other parents , staff should sue the fuck out of them . Reminds me of those guys that were AIDS positive and spreading there seed all over without disclosure. Some of them got 10 years.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 13, 2021)

About as scary as it gets ….. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426009018959601666


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2021)

Wisconsin Republicans have been fighting for months to limit or eliminate unemployment benefits for their state in the face of the coronavirus. But they’ve found one group they want to help: the unvaccinated.
Wisconsin GOP lawmakers are circulating a bill that would allow people who lose their jobs because they refuse to get that COVID-19 vaccination to collect unemployment benefits








GOP Finally Backs Unemployment Benefits, But Only for the Unvaccinated


After fighting unemployment benefits for months, Wisconsin Republicans now want to make sure people who get fired for refusing vaccinations get paid.




www.vice.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 14, 2021)

Well this is a start 








Federal government to require vaccinations for all federal public servants, air and train passengers — CBC News


Transport Minister Omar Alghabra announced today that the federal government will soon require that all public servants be vaccinated — a mandate that he said will also be implemented by Crown corporations and other federally regulated businesses in the coming weeks.




apple.news




Hopefully it catches on


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)

Covid is seeking out the unvaccinated, whether they are Trumpers, kids, the innocent victims of disinformation and the uneducated. It's not just in the southern USA that it's getting bad either, many states with high vaxx rates have millions of potential unvaccinated victims. Without wide spread enforced mask mandates, social distancing and shutting down restaurants, bars and gyms, delta will have exponential growth among the unvaccinated.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Delta variant causing COVID-19 cases to spread 'like wildfire' in Washington


Health officials said COVID-19 cases are approaching levels last seen in the winter 2020 surge.




www.king5.com





*Delta variant causing COVID-19 cases to spread 'like wildfire' in Washington*
*Health officials said COVID-19 cases are approaching levels last seen in the winter 2020 surge.*

OLYMPIA, Wash. — COVID-19 cases are “spreading like wildfire” among adults as well as children in Washington and state health officials said Friday they are extremely concerned. 

Department of Health (DOH) officials said in a news release the rapid acceleration in cases is demonstrating the delta variant’s potential to unravel the state’s hard-fought progress toward recovery. 

Health officials say unvaccinated people are being hit hardest and they are urging everyone who hasn't gotten fully vaccinated to do so immediately.

"We are extremely concerned by this increased spike in cases, driven by the delta variant, spreading like wildfire amongst men, women, and children,” said Secretary of Health Dr. Umair Shah. “Vaccination the best tool we have in this pandemic, but we also recommend that individuals mask indoors, and avoid large, crowded settings vaccinated or not."

Within the last 30 days, officials say the majority of counties have seen substantial case increases.

Here's the county break down from the DOH:

Only seven counties (Kittitas, Okanogan, Ferry, Klickitat, Walla Walla, Jefferson, Garfield, Grays Harbor) have seen cases increase less than 100% .
Twelve counties (Adams, Thurston, Snohomish, Benton, Skamania, Whatcom, Skagit, Kitsap, Yakima, Cowlitz, Mason, Grant) have seen cases increase between 100-299%.
Ten counties (Clallam, Stevens, Asotin, Whitman, Franklin, Spokane, King, Clark, Lewis, Pierce) have seen cases increase between 300-599%.
Six counties (Pend Oreille, Douglas, Lincoln, Pacific, Chelan, Island) have seen cases increase more than 600%.
Columbia, San Juan and Wahkiakum counties have among the fewest cases.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)

It's much the same north of the border in BC Canada. Of eligible people over 12, in BC, 82.6% have had a single dose and 72% a second dose. Most of the seniors over 60 are fully vaccinated and it's younger folks waiting on a second dose for the most part.

Politics is the only reason for the difference in vaccine uptake between Canada and the USA, we've got just as many regularly stupid people, but the Americans have an extra burden of republican idiots.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








B.C. had 717 new COVID-19 cases, no deaths, in past 24 hours - BC News


There were 717 new COVID-19 cases identified in British Columbia in the past 24 hours, the most single-day cases in the province since early May. Of these, 376 came from the Interior.



www.castanet.net





*B.C. had 717 new COVID-19 cases, no deaths, in past 24 hours*

There were 717 new COVID-19 cases identified in British Columbia in the past 24 hours, the most single-day cases in the province since early May. Of these, 376 came from the Interior.

The new cases bring the total positive tests in the province to 155,079, but there are now 4,277 active cases. Active cases jumped again by 443 since Thursday and 57 per cent of B.C.'s active cases, 2,446, are among Interior residents.

COVID-19 hospitalizations across B.C. jumped by one, to 82, and 39 people are now being treated in intensive care.

No new COVID deaths were announced Friday, and the province's total COVID deaths remain at 1,779. To date, 167 Interior residents with COVID-19 have died.

In the past 24 hours, 22,824 doses of vaccine were administered in the province.

As of Friday, 82.4 per cent, or 3,818,952 eligible people 12 and older in B.C. have received their first dose, while 72 per cent, or 3,337,348 people, have received their second dose.

Those who haven't registered to get a vaccine yet can do so here, but pop-up vaccination clinics are operating across the Interior, where preregistration is not required.

There are now 11 active COVID-19 outbreaks in the province


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)

This page illustrates the difference that politics can make when fighting a deadly pandemic. A few months ago during the Alpha wave, some places in Canada were ahead in the North American rankings. We were way behind America on vaccine roll out then, but have since passed America in the rate of vaccinations. This difference is starkly demonstrated with this list of states/provinces. The single dose vaccine rate in Canada is over 80% among the eligible with over 71% fully vaccinated.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








COVID-19 in the U.S.: How do Canada's provinces rank against American states?


Looking at confirmed coronavirus cases per million people, how do the U.S. states compare to Canada's provinces and territories?




www.ctvnews.ca





*COVID-19 in the U.S.: How do Canada's provinces rank against American states?*

TORONTO -- How do Canadian provinces and territories compare to American states in terms of COVID-19 cases? We’ve calculated reported cases per million people each day of the pandemic to get an idea of how the two countries stack up. During the first two waves of the pandemic, Canada’s highest-reporting regions were low compared to places south of the border. But in the third wave, that’s changed. As of mid April, Canada’s seven-day average reached its highest point of the pandemic.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 14, 2021)

I bet they're pretty upset in trump world with trump's Supreme Court picks doing the opposite of what they want. 


"Supreme Court Justice Amy Coney Barrett on Thursday opted not to block an Indiana University vaccine mandate, giving no explanation as to why in declining to unravel the school’s rule that students, faculty and staff must get the Covid-19 shot."

"Barrett, an appointee of President Donald Trump, is the circuit justice for the 7th Circuit, which covers Indiana. She denied the motion for emergency relief from multiple students who challenged the university’s mandate, acting by herself rather than referring it to the full court."









Justice Amy Coney Barrett declines to block Indiana University’s vaccine mandate


The Trump appointee acted alone in turning down a group of students who argued that the requirement infringed on their rights.




www.politico.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This page illustrates the difference that politics can make when fighting a deadly pandemic. A few months ago during the Alpha wave, some places in Canada were ahead in the North American rankings. We were way behind America on vaccine roll out then, but have since passed America in the rate of vaccinations. This difference is starkly demonstrated with this list of states/provinces. The single dose vaccine rate in Canada is over 80% among the eligible with over 71% fully vaccinated.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


what a roster of states


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)

*Feds Aim To Save Covid-Flooded Hospitals With Antibody Therapy Facility*





Rachel Maddow reports on a new effort to ease the burden of treating Covid patients in overcrowded Mississippi hospitals by treating some patients with monoclonal antibody therapy to reduce the number of Covd positive people who need to be hospitalized.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I bet they're pretty upset in trump world with trump's Supreme Court picks doing the opposite of what they want.
> 
> 
> "Supreme Court Justice Amy Coney Barrett on Thursday opted not to block an Indiana University vaccine mandate, giving no explanation as to why in declining to unravel the school’s rule that students, faculty and staff must get the Covid-19 shot."
> ...


RINO


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Wisconsin Republicans have been fighting for months to limit or eliminate unemployment benefits for their state in the face of the coronavirus. But they’ve found one group they want to help: the unvaccinated.
> Wisconsin GOP lawmakers are circulating a bill that would allow people who lose their jobs because they refuse to get that COVID-19 vaccination to collect unemployment benefits
> 
> 
> ...


if it's a requirement of employment then you will lose your case. employers are allowed to change what is required and they notify you through your company handbook.

righties..always so backward and will make 5 steps out of the way (or move goal posts) to accommodate those who refuse to follow rule of law that everyone else follows.

drivers license..car insurance? driving proper side of road? why do we do that? why do we follow those laws? why don't we just do what we want?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2021)

nice this lady wasn't available for comment because she was at Mike Lindell's Lollapaloozers Symposium..in case it's not clear *SHE LEAKED VOTING INFORMATION TO A CONSPIRACY SITE AND NOW WE HAVE TO THROW AWAY THOSE MACHINES.*









After Data Is Posted On Conspiracy Site, Colorado County's Voting Machines Are Banned


Colorado officials are pointing the finger at the Mesa County clerk, who's currently attending a conference promoting claims that the 2020 election was rigged.




www.npr.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 14, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> nice this lady wasn't available for comment because she was at Mike Lindell's Lollapaloozers Symposium..in case it's not clear *SHE LEAKED VOTING INFORMATION TO A CONSPIRACY SITE AND NOW WE HAVE TO THROW AWAY THOSE MACHINES.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta be a criminal act …. Hang her out to dry ..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4965284


Amen.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Gotta be a criminal act …. Hang her out to dry ..


i can't wait to hear what the governor has to say..i know he's not going to be amused. Mesa County- why are they always in Colorado news? always wanting to opt-out..not follow the rules that governor has set and explained over and over to about why they need to do shit.

Colorado is the model of mail-in voting and other voting practices that states look to us..these fvcking crazy people are everywhere.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 14, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426166195741470723


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 14, 2021)

Texas wasteland…



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424890740304490500


----------



## mooray (Aug 14, 2021)

Party of @Rob Roy, all I care about is myself.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 14, 2021)

How are these governors not able to be arrested ( derelict of duty or injury to others ) *some fucking thing … *I cannot wrap my head around the cavalier attitude, i mean they arrest individuals that start fires , steal a fucking six pack and you are in a police car.

He will be and *is responsible *for all the results - the deaths … the irresponsibility. There should be a wave of litigation from families that have to weather the cost of their health and deaths.

Am i missing something ? …. They smile and gloat.

I will put this way , if this was a century ago , i would be a wanted man for multiple killings.


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> How are these governors not able to be arrested ( derelict of duty or injury to others ) *some fucking thing … *I cannot wrap my head around the cavalier attitude, i mean they arrest individuals that start fires , steal a fucking six pack and you are in a police car.
> 
> He will be and *is responsible *for all the results - the deaths … the irresponsibility. There should be a wave of litigation from families that have to weather the cost of their health and deaths.
> 
> ...


They are required to govern us, not to protect us. Sad but true.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> They are required to govern us, not to protect us. Sad but true.


i think by this point the vaxxers/maskers are gonna do what's in their best interest and vice versa.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2021)

*Even Libertarians Aren’t Buying The ‘Freedom To Be Unvaccinated’ Argument*





While the right loves to cry freedom and 'personal choice' over masks and vaccines, many actual libertarian legal scholars support vaccine mandates.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2021)

If you are prolife, pro masks and pro vaccine, you'd better start showing up at local school board and council meetings, and be prepared to square off against possibly violent pro covid death cultist and antivaxxers. All politics is local and if you don't want you and your family ruled over by a minority of lunatics, you'd better get politically active, because they are, and are ruling disastrously in America. Death threats against public health and local election officials is causing mass resignations across the country. Nurses and other medical professionals are quitting in droves over frustration, exhaustion and burnout, causing major staffing issues at hospitals, especially in poorly managed red states.

Yeah, it was the antivaxxers who caused the violence and did the stabbing, looks like some proud boys types were part of it too, the usual suspects.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Person stabbed as pro- and anti-vaccination demonstrators clash outside L.A. City Hall


The violence came as the city moved closer to requiring proof of Covid-19 vaccination to enter many indoor spaces.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2021)

Name-calling, canceled meetings, pleas from students: A week of school mask mandate chaos


A New York school board meeting was canceled. A Tennessee meeting devolved into name-calling. A 12-year-old pleaded for masks for her younger brother.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 15, 2021)

Here is some of the bullshit I got going on in my neck of the woods …..
Fucking proud boys and other anti vax / anti gov attacking people and journalists. Cops did nothing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426659835102121986


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here is some of the bullshit I got going on in my neck of the woods …..
> Fucking proud boys and other anti vax / anti gov attacking people and journalists. Cops did nothing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426659835102121986


The bit where the cops just walked past the Proud Boys and faced the counter demonstrators is exactly what went down in Portland too. The white terrorists were openly beating and kicking a man while he was down. The police just looked the other way. 

There aren't that many of them. A few hundred at most. Nonviolent but large crowds blocking them from waving their fascist regalia is the only way to stop them. Show up in numbers and they will go away.

It's not a solution. It's just a holding pattern until the militarized police force that has been infiltrated with white terrorists has been muzzled.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 15, 2021)

Seems the cops have more radicalized personnel in their ranks than most think.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The bit where the cops just walked past the Proud Boys and faced the counter demonstrators is exactly what went down in Portland too. The white terrorists were openly beating and kicking a man while he was down. The police just looked the other way.
> 
> There aren't that many of them. A few hundred at most. Nonviolent but large crowds blocking them from waving their fascist regalia is the only way to stop them. Show up in numbers and they will go away.
> 
> It's not a solution. It's just a holding pattern until the militarized police force that has been infiltrated with white terrorists has been muzzled.


This complicit behavior out in the open troubles me. It means that the rot goes all the way up.
I have no idea how to address such a serious and ingrained problem.

I have two thoughts though.
First is to establish a commission that will investigate police departments from the top down. It will probably take a decade-plus, but I imagine thousands of criminal referrals. The commission needs to have teeth and the assurance of long/term operation,

Also, a recording mandate, audio and video for every officer not behind a desk. FBI, ATF, nobody slips through. Interfere with your recorder or data, IMMEDIATE termination and likely felony charges that mean years in prison.
Which brings me to want the same constraints on correctional staff. Guards get away with bad things daily.
Some smart softwear will be needed when someone on duty needs to go to the restroom. Dont give that control to the officer.

My 2¢


----------



## printer (Aug 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> This complicit behavior out in the open troubles me. It means that the rot goes all the way up.
> I have no idea how to address such a serious and ingrained problem.
> 
> I have two thoughts though.
> ...


So something like the Republicans wanted to be included with the Jan 6 commission. Why the other civil disturbances took place?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> This complicit behavior out in the open troubles me. It means that the rot goes all the way up.
> I have no idea how to address such a serious and ingrained problem.
> 
> I have two thoughts though.
> ...


We don't need to have so many armed police officers. Something like 90% of police interactions with the public does not require an armed officer. A Dallas, Texas police chief said as much after a sniper took down some officers in 2016.

*Dallas police chief says ‘we’re asking cops to do too much in this country’*

_“We’re asking cops to do too much in this country,” __Brown said at a briefing Monda__y. “We are. Every societal failure, we put it off on the cops to solve. Not enough mental health funding, let the cops handle it. … Here in Dallas we got a loose dog problem; let’s have the cops chase loose dogs. Schools fail, let’s give it to the cops. … That’s too much to ask. Policing was never meant to solve all those problems.”_

I see a solution that does not require a second police state to monitor the first one -- offload the work to people who aren't police officers and cut police staffing accordingly. We've shown it can work. Eugene, Oregon has shown how:









CASE STUDY: CAHOOTS


Amid national conversation in recent months about reducing policing’s footprint in behavioral health matters, the Crisis Assistance Helping out on the Streets (CAHOOTS) program in Eugene, Oregon, has received particular attention as a successful and growing alternative to on-scene police response.…




www.vera.org





*CASE STUDY: CAHOOTS*
Eugene, Oregon

_After years of working with police in Eugene, White Bird expanded CAHOOTS services to the neighboring community of Springfield in 2015, when Lane County administered an Oregon Health and Human Services grant for the program.6 Between Eugene and Springfield, CAHOOTS is now funded at around $2 million annually—about 2 percent of their police departments’ budgets.7

*Dispatching CAHOOTS for ‘better customer service’*
A key element of White Bird’s partnership with police is that CAHOOTS staff carry a police radio that emergency dispatchers use to request their response to people in crisis on a special channel. The channel can get “overwhelmed,” Eugene officer Bo Rankin explained, by the increasing number of requests for CAHOOTS teams.8 Of the estimated 24,000 calls CAHOOTS responded to in 2019, only 311 required police backup, and in Eugene, CAHOOTS teams resolved almost 20 percent of all calls coming through the city’s public safety communications center.__9_


If we cut the staff of existing police officers by a large number, something like 70-90% reduction in staffing, oversight of the remaining force becomes a much less thorny problem.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2021)

best solution is to simply kill all cops.


----------



## printer (Aug 15, 2021)

*Texas Supreme Court backs governor on mask mandates*
The Texas Supreme Court on Sunday sided with Gov. Greg Abbott by issuing temporary stay orders on the subject of mask mandates in public schools.

The orders were in cases from Dallas County and Bexar County, where San Antonio is located. Both counties had tried to defy an executive order from Abbott by mandating masks for children in their schools. Other counties in Texas have also attempted to implement mandates in defiance of Abbott.

The temporary orders stop the two counties from imposing those requirements until the courts can sort the matter out.
The state’s 4th Court of Appeals in San Antonio and the 5th Court of Appeals in Dallas last week tossed out the prohibitions against mask mandates, making it possible for the districts to impose requirements. On Friday, state Attorney General Ken Paxton tweeted that the state was appealing those rulings. “The rule of law will decide,” he tweeted.

“The ban doesn’t prohibit using masks,” Abbott wrote on Twitter after Sunday’s ruling. “Anyone who wants to wear a mask can do so, including in schools.”








Texas Supreme Court backs governor on mask mandates


The temporary orders block two counties from moving forward with a requirement for face coverings in schools amid a surge in Covid cases.




www.politico.com


----------



## mooray (Aug 15, 2021)

Texas supreme court, the same ones that said, "yeah...you guys are racial gerrymandering as fk" and then somehow a year later said, "oh ok jk lol nvm".


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 16, 2021)

DeSantis' plan working fine.









Florida school district calls emergency meeting after 5,500+ students forced to quarantine over COVID-19 outbreak


Republican Gov. Ron DeSantis has prohibited Florida public schools from requiring students and staff to wear masks.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## topcat (Aug 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Seems the cops have more radicalized personnel in their ranks than most think.


Yep, too many "proud boys" in law enforcement, military, secret service. It's past time to clean house. We need squads of "untouchables."


----------



## printer (Aug 16, 2021)

injinji said:


> They are required to govern us, not to protect us. Sad but true.


That is the number one job of government, risk management. The true role of government it to protect the state and the people from harm so they can go on living their lives and in return they pay taxes. A pandemic is a risk to society, look at the costs we have had to suffer. Any elected official that does not look out for their constituents is not doing their job.


----------



## printer (Aug 18, 2021)

*Texas school district strikes back at governor by saying masks are part of dress code*

“The Texas Governor does not have the authority to usurp the Board of Trustees’ exclusive power and duty to govern and oversee the management of the public schools of the district,” a statement from the Paris Independent School District read.

But the Paris Independent School District found a way around the governor’s measure, amending its dress code to read: “For health reasons, masks are required for all employees and students to mitigate flu, cold, pandemic, and any other communicable diseases," The Paris News reported. 

“The Board believes the dress code can be used to mitigate communicable health issues, and therefore has amended the PISD dress code to protect our students and employees,” according to a statement from the district. 

“The Texas Governor does not have the authority to usurp the Board of Trustees’ exclusive power and duty to govern and oversee the management of the public schools of the district,” the statement continued. 








Texas school district strikes back at governor by saying masks are part of dress code


“The Texas Governor does not have the authority to usurp the Board of Trustees’ exclusive power and duty to govern and oversee the management of the public schools of the district.”




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Aug 18, 2021)

*Alabama has more intensive care patients than ICU beds, official says*
Alabama Hospital Association President Don Williamson told an NBC News affiliate station in Montgomery on Tuesday that the state hospital system is facing a “negative” number of available ICU beds.

“We’ve never been here before. We are in truly now in uncharted territory in terms of our ICU bed capacity,” Williamson said.

Hospitals in the southern part of the country are dealing with a surge in COVID-19 cases as the highly contagious delta variant drives infections. Williamson acknowledged the current strain on Alabama hospitals, noting that ICUs across the state have reached capacity.

“There were 1,568 patients today who need ICU beds, and there are only 1,557 designated ICU beds in the state today,” Williamson told WFSA. *“*In the Montgomery area, we have eight more patients who are getting ICU care than we have designated ICU beds here.”

Despite the lack of ICU beds, Williamson said that patients who need ICU care are still receiving treatment.

“Individuals who end up in the hospital will be taken care of, let me be very clear on that,” Williamson said, adding that some patients are being placed in other areas of hospitals if their ICUs are full.

More than 2,700 people were hospitalized in Alabama on Tuesday, including 40 children, the tv station noted.

In Arkansas, Gov. Asa Hutchinson (R) announced last week that the state only had eight ICU beds remaining as coronavirus cases surged. At the time, Hutchinson urged state residents to get vaccinated in order to stop the spread of COVID-19.

“Vaccinations reduce hospitalizations,” he wrote on Twitter.








Alabama has more intensive care patients than ICU beds, official says


A top Alabama health official this week announced that the state has more intensive care patients than ICU beds to care for them.Alabama Hospital Association President Don Williamson told&nbsp…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Aug 18, 2021)

*Florida official asks Gov DeSantis to declare state of emergency*
Agriculture commissioner Nikki Fried said the state needs an influx of resources to combat the rampant virus spread.

On Monday, Florida’s Commissioner of Agriculture and Consumer Services and gubernatorial contender Nikki Fried (D) called on incumbent Governor Ron DeSantis (R) to declare a state of emergency as COVID-19 cases continue to rise ahead of school reopenings. 

“It is time that we issue a state of emergency. Our hospitals need this, our medical providers, our resources for our locals. It is past time,” Fried said, citing hospitalizations across the state crossing 15,000 and adding that 91 percent of all hospital beds are occupied - half by COVID-19 patients. 

National data aggregated by The New York Times depicts the outbreak hitting Florida particularly hard during the most recent wave of the pandemic. Over the past two weeks, the state reported an 88 percent in new cases, bringing the total number of COVID-19 infections to over 2.9 million.

Hospitalizations have risen by 53 percent and fatalities by 191 percent -the most dramatic uptick in all health indicators that Florida has seen since the onset of the pandemic.

Fried blamed the worsening outbreak on the “irresponsible policies” of DeSantis and state education commissioner Richard Corcoran, who have not implemented a statewide mask mandate for children as they return to in-person schooling. 

“There are federal resources that we can’t access without a state of emergency being declared, like assistance with FEMA and the National Guard,” Fried explained. “There is no excuse not to ask for all the help we can get.”

In a statement sent to The Hill, DeSantis's office noted that "Governor DeSantis only declares states of emergency if doing so would result in concrete benefits for Floridians that could not be accomplished with available resources. Nikki Fried and other Democratic politicians often call for a 'state of emergency' without explaining what, exactly, they believe it would accomplish in terms of public health outcomes."








Florida official asks Gov DeSantis to declare state of emergency


Agriculture commissioner Nikki Fried said the state needs an influx of resources to combat the rampant virus spread.




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 18, 2021)

Sending abbott a royal fuck off bitch



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427772856696406022


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2021)

*Mom who died of COVID days after husband makes one final wish: 'Make sure my kids get vaccinated'*


Out of options, the Galveston, Texas, mother of four, asked her family to make a promise: "Please make sure my kids get vaccinated," Rodriguez, a piano teacher, told her sister during their last phone call.

https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/A-mom-who-died-of-covid-days-after-her-husband-16394923.php


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 18, 2021)

Abbott Covid Tard event - good news Texas ordered 5 more mortuary trailers for the state.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427442551833956354


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2021)

*Texas school district makes masks part of dress code to get around Gov. Abbott's order*








Texas school district makes masks part of dress code to get around Gov. Abbott's order


Several school districts in Texas have sought to require masks amid an increase in Covid-19 cases. Gov. Greg Abbott has tried to ban mask mandates.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 18, 2021)

topcat said:


> Yep, too many "proud boys" in law enforcement


Does anyone know any cops personally?
I know/knew a bunch and sold herb to a few (pre-drug tests) and got drunk with more than a few 
The one thing in common with most cops, not all, but a lot, was that they fed off the power they had, bordering on psychoses.
Symptoms of psychosis include delusions (false beliefs) and hallucinations (seeing or hearing things that others do not see or hear). Other symptoms include incoherent or nonsense speech, and behavior that is inappropriate for the situation.
Sorta like this motherfucker.



Very few did it for society's benefit, their reasons were more base than that, they did it because their father or brother was a cop, or they liked guns/being armed or they liked driving around with the siren on & the lights flashing.
Back in the good old day's (60's/70's) the heyday of beating up Hippies/Longhairs, (it was fun, they never fight back) if you had long hair you were sorta guaranteed to be stopped & searched 
I can kinda relate to being a Black man in the US in that sense, being stopped/searched simply because of how you look. but you were fair game back then. (later I'll you some funny stories about being stopped & searched  )



They liked the relatively easy work (except Detroit/Chicago/NYC or LA, they earn their money)
They like the job security & retiring after 20 years with 80% salary & full benefits.
And a lot liked/loved kicking ass. 
I mean LOVED it (except these guys  )



So, in other words a lot are fucked in the head and it is never noticed (Because the other cops are as fucked up as them and they think that's normal? ) until it's too late and they shoot/choke/kill someone.
Solution?
Test them all for psychological problems annually before they kill/hurt someone, not after the fact.
I understand that could be problematic as they probably/definitely would find more than a few that are actually a danger/detriment to civilized Society, and the police could/will end up wih a manpower shortage
Oh well/tough shit
Get them the fuck off the force, we don't need any more dangers to life and limb, we have enough.
I knew one cop who actually loved the movie Dirty Harry so much that he bought a Colt .44 Magnum, and ranted and raved about how much he would love to see the effect of a 240 grain hollow point on a human torso & he was not joking. (9 mm just wasn't enough)
And this nut was on the force & his father was the fucking Captain of the Police Dept in White Plains, NY in the late 60's/70's.
This is a funny & true story about that cop, who besides that fantasy was a decent enough guy & I considered him a friend (better than an enemy)
I was walking on the street in my home town White Plains one day in around 1973 & Bing (that was his name, his mother named him after Bing Crosby, the singer  ) was standing at a crosswalk in uniform, I guess you could say working.
Anyway this was the 1st time that I had seen him since he got on the force, and I asked him does this mean that you stopped smoking? (I sold to him)
He pulls off his hat & tucked in the hat was a full zip of herb & he say's "Fuck no" and starts to laugh & walks away.
I loved that guy even though he was a psyco. (This was his Hero  )



Thinking of Bing now (He passed on/massive heart attack/lights out/good way to go) & I'm going to burn a bowl right now in remembrance & listen to some Bing 
















Take care/stay safe


----------



## topcat (Aug 18, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Texas school district makes masks part of dress code to get around Gov. Abbott's order*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty clever.


----------



## topcat (Aug 18, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Does anyone know any cops personally?
> I know/knew a bunch and sold herb to a few (pre-drug tests) and got drunk with more than a few
> The one thing in common with most cops, not all, but a lot, was that they fed off the power they had, bordering on psychoses.
> Symptoms of psychosis include delusions (false beliefs) and hallucinations (seeing or hearing things that others do not see or hear). Other symptoms include incoherent or nonsense speech, and behavior that is inappropriate for the situation.
> ...


My good friend's son is a sheriff's deputy. I won't say a word if I'm around him. They take everything in and store it in their memory for later.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Abbott Covid Tard event - good news Texas ordered 5 more mortuary trailers for the state.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427442551833956354



you know what the funny part is.......the medical field is thinking this is where he caught covid too.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2021)

Yeah Abbott keep telling people bout this no mask policy, especially in schools and stuff.......

gotta love karma...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 18, 2021)

That “ mini trump “ with his no exception clauses for rape and incest and fetal heartbeat bullshit *SHOULD *be called back to hell.

I do feel bad that Texans ( the smart ones ) are having to weather this disgrace of a human.
Low single number ICU beds are fading fast .

What America is in the middle of , is that famous utopia/ NIMH rat experiment from a few decades ago.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2021)

you know i wish i could find 2 big bottle rockets, and tie them to his wheelchair....and light them..........Abbott is an idiot.....so is paxton, and the LT Gov....only smart ones were the Dems that left cause of the voting rights bill they're trying to pass.....

middle finger to Abbott and his cronies


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm not sure where to place this article, in The United States of America? thread, or here.
Here is as good a place as any I guess.
Texas parent assaults teacher over mask, school official says: 'Do not fight mask wars in our schools' (msn.com)
Fucking "United States"?
We can't even get together/agree during a fucking Pandemic, one where only fucking 1/2 are vaccinated & millions more are saying fuck you, I ain't getting the jab or wear a mask, and if you didn't hear me the 1st time, I said fuck you.
Fuck this country
We really fucking deserve it.
This what we are.
Surprised?
Not me, in the least.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 18, 2021)

And Fuck DeSantis too … ( working on others lol )


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you know i wish i could find 2 big bottle rockets,


You sound like fucking Hippie.
Bottle rockets?
What's needed is a dozen or so Claymore mines strategically placed for an effective kill zone around a Trump/GOP rally & wake those bitches the fuck up to a new reality.
That's more like it 

Disclaimer
To whom it may concern
I'm only kidding, I would never, ever do that (Claymores are hard to find  )


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You sound like fucking Hippie.
> Bottle rockets?
> What's needed is a dozen or so Claymore mines strategically placed for an effective kill zone around a Trump/GOP rally & wake those bitches the fuck up to a new reality.
> That's more like it
> ...



that would be effective....i have to say....

hey maybe we can borrow one of the early space x rockets (the exploding ones) sssshhhhhh........just don't tell Abbott and the rest of the cronies


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that would be effective....i have to say....
> 
> hey maybe we can borrow one of the early space x rockets (the exploding ones) sssshhhhhh........just don't tell Abbott and the rest of the cronies


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 18, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You sound like fucking Hippie.
> Bottle rockets?
> What's needed is a dozen or so Claymore mines strategically placed for an effective kill zone around a Trump/GOP rally & wake those bitches the fuck up to a new reality.
> That's more like it
> ...


What is truly needed is an ambitious prosecutor. Nothing satisfies as much as watching the machinery they were charged with protecting slowly chew them up on Court TV.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 19, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> What is truly needed is an ambitious prosecutor. Nothing satisfies as much as watching the machinery they were charged with protecting slowly chew them up on Court TV.


I still like these.



What's left over, give that to the Prosecutor


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 19, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I still like these.
> 
> View attachment 4968236
> 
> What's left over, give that to the Prosecutor


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 19, 2021)

CatHedral said:


>


One of my favorite dreams is this happening 


Above this


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2021)

Last week I was camping in one of my favorite campgrounds on the coast, Honeyman State Park on the Oregon coast. And damned if I wasn't harassed for wearing a mask. I needed to take a piss, went to the restroom and pulled my mask up before going in. Like the sign on the door said. Face coverings are required inside park buildings.

Hardly anybody else were wearing masks but it's no big deal to me. Then this guy sees me wearing a mask and starts peppering me with questions: We are wearing masks again huh? (he wasn't) Are you vaccinated? Then why are you wearing a mask? Not as if he was threatening me or anything but damn. I didn't know him, didn't say anything to him before he started going off. I didn't argue, I said we both have access to the same information and told him that I wouldn't respond to his questions.

When I got back home, I heard about this guy:

*Who is Ryan Bartels? Anti-masker man physically 'harasses' elderly woman for wearing a mask*










Who is Ryan Bartels? Anti-masker man physically 'harasses' elderly woman for wearing a mask


In the video doing rounds on social media, Bartels is heard saying, 'Do you know what I respect? I respect freedom'




meaww.com






It seems to have been planned. The guy had a wingman who watched his back while Bartels haranged an elderly woman and other passengers about masking up.

Makes me wonder if the right wing echo chamber has started telling people to go out and harass people for following safety guidelines..


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2021)

Wrap a mask around his throat. Might be too short and I might have to use both hands to help out.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2021)

printer said:


> Wrap a mask around his throat. Might be too short and I might have to use both hands to help out.


I'm guessing he was butt hurt for having to go back to wearing a mask and was just voicing his own frustration. But still, imagine the situation.

We were on vacation at the coast and having a pretty good time. I was staring at the wall while pissing in the urinal and some stranger in the stall next to me was peppering me with questions about why I was wearing a mask -- like the sign at the door said we should. It was about as banal of a situation as it gets.


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm guessing he was butt hurt for having to go back to wearing a mask and was just voicing his own frustration. But still, imagine the situation.
> 
> We were on vacation at the coast and having a pretty good time. I was staring at the wall while pissing in the urinal and some stranger in the stall next to me was peppering me with questions about why I was wearing a mask -- like the sign at the door said we should. It was about as banal of a situation as it gets.


Should have turned to talk to him while in the act. Then without saying anything just reply, "Never mind."


----------



## Slim Piggens (Aug 19, 2021)

We are likely days or a few weeks away from a ”stand your ground” incident with one these MAGAt Nutjobs shooting someone for masking up or getting the vaccine but they “feared for their lives from the covid shedding vaccine”. Seriously, I CC now because of these fucking idiots.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2021)

printer said:


> Should have turned to talk to him while in the act. Then without saying anything just reply, "Never mind."


I don't see how anything good could have come from anything I might have said. It's like discussing religion with a zealot or discussing protecting children from pedophiles with @Rob Roy . I wanted an ignore button.


----------



## Slim Piggens (Aug 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I don't see how anything good could have come from anything I might have said. It's like discussing religion with a zealot or discussing protecting children from pedophiles with @Rob Roy . I wanted an ignore button.


It’s the smart move for sure.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 19, 2021)

printer said:


> Should have turned to talk to him while in the act. Then without saying anything just reply, "Never mind."


Maybe say "sorry 'bout the shoes" as well? Just to be polite of course.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2021)

Slim Piggens said:


> We are likely days or a few weeks away from a ”stand your ground” incident with one these MAGAt Nutjobs shooting someone for masking up or getting the vaccine but they “feared for their lives from the covid shedding vaccine”. Seriously, I CC now because of these fucking idiots.


People are already getting killed by anti-maskers. Mostly front line workers like shop clerks and security guards who are tasked with enforcing requirements. 

This is probably the most extreme:

*2 men shot up a California strip club** with an AK-47 after refusing to wear masks, authorities say.*


It's your right to carry if you want but I don't think guns are an answer. Practicing de-escalation will save more lives than practicing with a gun. Not that I'm proud of how I handled it. I was surprised and wasn't prepared for what happened. Also, nothing could have been done to stop those jerks in Anaheim from opening fire. Some people are just jerks.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 19, 2021)

Well this sucks …. RIP


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Last week I was camping in one of my favorite campgrounds on the coast, Honeyman State Park on the Oregon coast. And damned if I wasn't harassed for wearing a mask. I needed to take a piss, went to the restroom and pulled my mask up before going in. Like the sign on the door said. Face coverings are required inside park buildings.
> 
> Hardly anybody else were wearing masks but it's no big deal to me. Then this guy sees me wearing a mask and starts peppering me with questions: We are wearing masks again huh? (he wasn't) Are you vaccinated? Then why are you wearing a mask? Not as if he was threatening me or anything but damn. I didn't know him, didn't say anything to him before he started going off. I didn't argue, I said we both have access to the same information and told him that I wouldn't respond to his questions.
> 
> ...


Looks like Charles Bronson style justice needs to make a return.


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I don't see how anything good could have come from anything I might have said. It's like discussing religion with a zealot or discussing protecting children from pedophiles with @Rob Roy . I wanted an ignore button.


No, I know. There is no point to it, will just make a bad situation worse. I just like the image of some karma going back to the retard.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 19, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> One of my favorite dreams is this happening
> 
> View attachment 4968281
> Above this
> View attachment 4968284


Too quick and not karmic enough. I want to see his appeals denied by the judges he appointed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2021)

printer said:


> No, I know. There is no point to it, will not make a bad situation worse. I just like the image of some karma going back to the retard.


Yah it is very hard not to get super angry and elevate the situation. I have to take a deep Breath and focus my thoughts elsewhere as soon as possible and try to forget My anger. Many of these people have mental health issues and they need to be ignored because they are clueless. It’s very hard to avoid bumping into them so for me it’s important to be on my guard all the time and wear my
Mask everywhere because they like to cough on me as well.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 19, 2021)

Trump fits all the criteria.
This is pretty cool


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Looks like Charles Bronson style justice needs to make a return.
> 
> View attachment 4968454


In Tuesday's paper.



On property owned by a Councilor of the Rural Municipality of Stanley, where vaccination rates is 21.8%.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 19, 2021)

So sad that many states are run by sociopaths …. Florida hospital


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 20, 2021)

The vaccinated are responsible for the surge in COVID-19/ Delta.
That's what the majority of those motherfucking morons/Trump supporters really believe.
There is no hope, too many fucking IDIOTS in this country to survive


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 20, 2021)

Best hope is for the moronic Karen’s and non science fucks just die off. The unvaccinated populous that are under the thumb of others need to step forward … not be judged by common peers. It’s for your own safety ( first and foremost ) but you will help not becoming a host to the fucking thing. So many stories of last minute regrets and even defiance before the ventilator….

I still cannot wrap my head around the shear numbers of Americans *duped and gullible .*
Perhaps this is all by design …. A purging if you will.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 20, 2021)

im unvaxxed and voted for trump lol...can only imagine the heads catching fire after they wake up and read this post. oh and for the record, i will not be revealing my sensitive medical history to anyone as defense for my decision regarding the vaxx...not like any of you have a medical degree anyway, or even give a shit about me retaining my privilege of self destiny.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 20, 2021)

mudballs said:


> im unvaxxed and voted for trump lol...can only imagine the heads catching fire after they wake up and read this post. oh and for the record, i will not be revealing my sensitive medical history to anyone as defense for my decision regarding the vaxx...not like any of you have a medical degree anyway, or even give a shit about me retaining my privilege of self destiny.


I don't care who people vote for, half my family voted for the con man just like you too.

I am just bummed you guys have been nonstop lied to so hard for so long that you have been brainwashed into thinking that you are the ones with your eyes open.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2021)

mudballs said:


> im unvaxxed and voted for trump lol...can only imagine the heads catching fire after they wake up and read this post. oh and for the record, i will not be revealing my sensitive medical history to anyone as defense for my decision regarding the vaxx...not like any of you have a medical degree anyway, or even give a shit about me retaining my privilege of self destiny.


My what high self opinion you have of yourself. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but No one gives a shit about you. I can only imagine what a painful life you must live having the mental health issues you have.sorry but you did not make me upset or angry reading your post because it’s just a sad cry for help and attention.


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2021)

mudballs said:


> im unvaxxed and voted for trump lol...can only imagine the heads catching fire after they wake up and read this post. oh and for the record, i will not be revealing my sensitive medical history to anyone as defense for my decision regarding the vaxx...not like any of you have a medical degree anyway, or even give a shit about me retaining my privilege of self destiny.


I will be a little less harsh. If you have legitimate medical reasons that is one thing. But most that will not take the vaccine do not. If only the ones that truly should not take the vaccine were the only ones that did not take it the southern states would not be seeing the spike they are right now.

On heads catching fire. Why do you think we care about you so much? We do want to get over this as fast as possible with the least amount of damage to society. We do not see you as anything special, we have seen enough already and pity migh be a better description. On voting for Trump, it shows a poor lack of judgment, you are not alone in that. Hopefully you have not bought into the conspiracy theories that Biden stole the election, that would show a serious lack of judgment in your part.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My what high self opinion you have of yourself. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but No one gives a shit about you. I can only imagine what a painful life you must live having the mental health issues you have.sorry but you did not make me upset or angry reading your post because it’s just a sad cry for help and attention.


clearly you are blind to what has been said in this thread before i even got involved


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> So sad that many states are run by sociopaths …. Florida hospital
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968709


My county if off the chain. We are third in the state in cases per 10K.


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)

Hey guys, I just had a great naming idea for a heavy metal, alt right thrash band. 

 retaining my privilege of self destiny  

No on second thought, that would suck as a band name. Never mind.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 20, 2021)

Many of Michigan's biggest insurance companies will no longer waive COVID-19 costs


In the coming months, some of Michigan’s biggest insurance providers will no longer be waiving all costs associated with COVID-19 treatments.




www.wxyz.com


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2021)

*City hosting Trump rally in Alabama declares COVID-19 emergency*
Cullman, Ala. on Thursday declared a COVID-19-related state of emergency ahead of a scheduled Alabama GOP rally featuring former President Trump on Saturday as Alabama struggles with a surge in new infections and a shortage of hospital beds. 

The state of emergency declaration allows the city to provide additional resources for the rally, a request that was made by the chief operating office of Cullman Regional Medical Center, which is experiencing overcrowding amid a spike in coronavirus-related hospitalizations.

Alabama saw 3,890 new COVID-19 cases on Wednesday, with a seven-day moving average of about 3,000 new infections, according to the Centers for Disease Control’s Covid Data Tracker. Cullman Regional’s latest update on Wednesday showed that the hospital was treating 56 coronavirus patients, including 12 people who are on ventilators.

The Alabama Hospital Association also revealed on Wednesday that the state has run out of intensive care unit beds, reporting a 29-bed deficit.

Trump is expected to appear at a state GOP rally in Cullman, marking his first appearance in the deep-red state in four years. John Wahl, the party’s chair, has predicted a crowd of more than 20,000. 

In providing additional support at Saturday’s rally, city officials are hoping to reduce demand on Cullman Regional by handling other medical and health issues on site at the event.

“We want to prevent as many non-Covid related things as possible, so our hospital can use its resources to focus on the pandemic and its variants,” Luke Satterfield, an attorney for the city of Cullman said, according to news site AL.com. “We don’t want to put any extra strain on them.”








City hosting Trump rally in Alabama declares COVID-19 emergency


Cullman, Ala., on Thursday declared a COVID-19-related state of emergency ahead of a scheduled Alabama GOP rally featuring former President Trump on Saturday as Alabama struggles with a surge …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2021)

*NIH study shows no significant benefit of convalescent plasma for COVID-19 outpatients with early symptoms*
The final results of the Clinical Trial of COVID-19 Convalescent Plasma in Outpatients (C3PO) demonstrate that COVID-19 convalescent plasma did not prevent disease progression in a high-risk group of outpatients with COVID-19, when administered within the first week of their symptoms. The trial was stopped in February 2021 due to lack of efficacy based on a planned interim analysis. 

“We were hoping that the use of COVID-19 convalescent plasma would achieve at least a 10% reduction in disease progression in this group, but instead the reduction we observed was less than 2%,” said Clifton Callaway, M.D., Ph.D., the contact principal investigator for the C3PO trial and professor of emergency medicine at the University of Pittsburgh. “That was surprising to us. As physicians, we wanted this to make a big difference in reducing severe illness and it did not.” 

Researchers wanted to know whether administering COVID-19 convalescent plasma might also be beneficial in persons who were recently infected with SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes the disease, but who were not severely ill and could be treated as outpatients. The objective was to prevent progression to severe COVID-19 illness.

The C3PO trial, launched in August 2020, was designed to answer that question. The randomized, controlled clinical trial involved adult outpatients who presented to emergency departments with mild COVID-19 symptoms during their first week post-infection.

The trial was conducted by the SIREN clinical trials network, and enrolled more than 500 participants from 48 emergency departments across the United States. The participants were racially and ethnically diverse with a median age of 54 years, and slightly more than half were women. Participants also had at least one risk factor for progression to severe COVID-19, such as obesity, hypertension, diabetes, heart disease, or chronic lung disease. The researchers randomly assigned the participants to receive treatment with either high-titer COVID-19 convalescent plasma (containing anti-COVID-19 antibodies) or placebo (salt solution infused with multivitamins and lacking antibodies).

Researchers compared outcomes in both groups within 15 days of treatment, looking specifically at whether the patients needed to seek further emergency or urgent care, were admitted to the hospital, or died. The researchers found no significant difference in disease progression between the two groups. Of the 511 participants, disease progression occurred in 77 (30%) in the COVID-19 plasma group compared with 81 patients (31.9%) in the placebo group. The plasma intervention did not cause harm, the researchers found.

“The results show that convalescent plasma does not appear to benefit this particular group,” said Nahed El Kassar, M.D., Ph.D., one of the study’s co-authors and medical officer in the Blood Epidemiology and Clinical Therapeutics branch of the NHLBI’s Division of Blood Diseases and Resources. “But the findings answer an important clinical question and may help bring researchers a step closer to finding more effective treatments against this devastating disease.”








NIH study shows no significant benefit of convalescent plasma for COVID-19 outpatients with early symptoms


Clinical trial results demonstrate COVID-19 convalescent plasma did not prevent disease progression in a high-risk group of outpatients.




www.nih.gov


----------



## mooray (Aug 20, 2021)

mudballs said:


> im unvaxxed and voted for trump lol...can only imagine the heads catching fire after they wake up and read this post. oh and for the record, i will not be revealing my sensitive medical history to anyone as defense for my decision regarding the vaxx...not like any of you have a medical degree anyway, or even give a shit about me retaining my privilege of self destiny.


It's all about risk assessment. If you have medical issues that put you at high risk with vaccines and you're exercising all the mask/distancing/sanitary precautions because you're legitimately concerned for your health, then that's fine. However, many people have come in here and say the same thing as you, but they don't practice any of the precautions and then it's pretty obvious that their safety concerns are just the typical republican lying bs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2021)

New monoclonal treatment facilities are popping up in Florida. The very expensive treatment is now free and anyone can get it. Way to go desantis, where are you getting the money from?
So now these antivaxxers are showing up to get this stuff injected into them and that just fine. Hmmmm, seems kinda strange they would want this stuff injected into them with no issue. 2 shots in the stomach sound rather painful and 2 hours in a clinic with fluid dripping into an iv.

I found this bit from a recent article.

In the treatment room, people are given four shots -- two in the arm and two in the stomach area. They are injected with what can best be described as a fake antibody that helps fight off the coronavirus.
Scott Norteman, who received the treatment, said it was not a problem. He said it’s better than going to the hospital with COVID-19.
“I want to prevent getting to the stage where it’s serious, go to the hospital I have some high-risk issues, as well, so I don’t want to take any chances,” Norteman said.

Seems to me just getting the vaccination would have been a lot easier.


----------



## mooray (Aug 20, 2021)

Whatever it takes to not support something a democrat likes, all part of the Liberal Tears Agenda™.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2021)

mudballs said:


> im unvaxxed and voted for trump lol...can only imagine the heads catching fire after they wake up and read this post. oh and for the record, i will not be revealing my sensitive medical history to anyone as defense for my decision regarding the vaxx...not like any of you have a medical degree anyway, or even give a shit about me retaining my privilege of self destiny.


Mud man, please get vax'd.......i was a hard liner on not getting vax'd, but after seeing friends fall cause of it. It was a no brainer. Plus i also did it for the safety of my wife too......and she even got her first does as well, and she's sicker than me...do as you will but honestly consider it......

we go bad for the second in Sept......


----------



## Cycad (Aug 20, 2021)

I am really not that happy with the vaccine. I was given the Chinese Sinotech one. But now, reports from the Far East show it's not effective against the Delta variant. I hope I can get any other type a.s.a.p. but to hear of people refusing the vaccine... that is so annoying.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 20, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/08/19/moderna-vaccine-myocarditis/


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 20, 2021)

Still trying to justify your unscientific reasons for not getting the shot?

I guess you're upset that all of our predictions about what non-vaccinated people will have to do are coming true.

Shut up, and get your 3 covid tests every week, and wear your mask everywhere you go.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 20, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Still trying to justify your unscientific reasons for not getting the shot?
> 
> I guess you're upset that all of our predictions about what non-vaccinated people will have to do are coming true.
> 
> Shut up, and get your 3 covid tests every week, and wear your mask everywhere you go.


Chill out dude. All I did was post a link to a news article. No need for you to attack me, Mr Moderator.

Here's another news article for you: https://deadline.com/2021/08/los-angeles-breakthrough-infections-covid-amount-cases-1234818477/


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Best hope is for the moronic Karen’s and non science fucks just die off. The unvaccinated populous that are under the thumb of others need to step forward … not be judged by common peers. It’s for your own safety ( first and foremost ) but you will help not becoming a host to the fucking thing. So many stories of last minute regrets and even defiance before the ventilator….
> 
> I still cannot wrap my head around the shear numbers of Americans *duped and gullible .*
> Perhaps this is all by design ….* A purging if you will.*


it was by design; that's why Trumpy kept it his secret- the purge

he just didn't anticipate the backdraft.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 20, 2021)

The city of Orlando is asking residents to reduce water consumption IMMEDIATELY. Liquid oxygen used to treat water is being diverted to the hospitals to treat COVID patients. They believe if water consumption doesn’t change, water treatment could hit a critical point in a week.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The city of Orlando is asking residents to reduce water consumption IMMEDIATELY. Liquid oxygen used to treat water is being diverted to the hospitals to treat COVID patients. They believe if water consumption doesn’t change, water treatment could hit a critical point in a week.


immediately followed by the synchronized screech of half a million hose bibs and faucets opening while everyone top off totes, trash cans etc.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2021)

mudballs said:


> clearly you are blind to what has been said in this thread before i even got involved


Good luck, racist white trash! Dont go to the hospital if you get it


----------



## Cycad (Aug 20, 2021)

It could be... I borrowed industrial oxygen once from a brewery, to save a heart attack victim. Maybe they were using it for water purification. Ah no - I looked it up. It helps the yeast.


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2021)

When you just have to stare in disbelief.

*RM with lowest vaccination rate encouraging big gatherings 'We're just pretending the pandemic is over': worried resident*

A Manitoba municipality with the lowest vaccination rate in the province is encouraging its residents to gather in big groups at neighbourhood block parties. 

The Rural Municipality of Stanley launched a block party program this year, which provides residents with free party packages including invitations, outdoor games kits and coupons for food. 

"It is time to get the community together! The RM of Stanley council wants to encourage community building by assisting with neighbourhood block parties!" the brochure reads. 

The four-page document includes an application form and hosting requirements, which calls on residents to make a "reasonable attempt" to invite everyone in the neighbourhood. 

The brochure includes only a brief mention of COVID-19 and provincial regulations about the pandemic. 

Stanley has the lowest COVID-19 immunization rate of any health district in Manitoba. As of Wednesday, 21.8 per cent of eligible residents had their first dose, and just 19.4 had their second. Nearby Winkler has the second-lowest vaccination rate in the province, with 34.5 per cent of residents fully vaccinated. Comparatively, several Manitoba health districts are reporting vaccine rates that exceed 80 per cent. 

According to the municipality, interest in the block parties has been strong. 

This doesn’t sit well with RM of Stanley resident Ashley Hoitink, who said she was shocked when her husband received the brochure via email on Aug. 9. 

"To me, it’s like we’re just pretending the pandemic is over. I don’t know, if I was the lowest-vaccinated RM, I would be sending out emails reminding my community members that they could still get vaccinated," she told the _Free Press_ Thursday. 

"Not, ‘Hey, why don’t you gather when it’s likely given the statistics that a high percentage of you are unvaccinated?’" 

Hoitink, a 32-year-old teacher and new mom, said she doesn’t remember the RM advertising block parties in the past, and she believes it’s a pointed message from council to its constituents. 

"I think they’re making their point pretty clear if they’re focusing on block parties instead of vaccination rates," she said. 

She’s reached out to the RM of Stanley about the initiative, but hasn’t heard back. 

Stanley Reeve Morris Olafson did not respond to requests for comment Thursday. 








Aug 2021: RM with lowest vaccination rate encouraging big gatherings


A Manitoba municipality with the lowest vaccination rate in the province is encouraging its residents to gather in big groups at neighbourhood block parties. The Rural Municipality of Stanley launched...



www.winnipegfreepress.com


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 20, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Chill out dude. All I did was post a link to a news article. No need for you to attack me, Mr Moderator.



Thanks for making my point! 

I know, I know, you're the victim here, but ...


we're all laughing at you!

Green Day put it best:

Nobody likes you,
Everyone left you,
We're all out without you,
Having fun!


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 20, 2021)

SARS-CoV-2 lambda variant escapes immune response via spike mutations


A new study explores the mechanism by which the SARS-CoV-2 lambda variant has acquired immune evasion capabilities above that of the wildtype.




www.news-medical.net


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> SARS-CoV-2 lambda variant escapes immune response via spike mutations
> 
> 
> A new study explores the mechanism by which the SARS-CoV-2 lambda variant has acquired immune evasion capabilities above that of the wildtype.
> ...


A lot of that was way over my head. Is there a chance that while this variant could evade a vaccine, it could also be less virulent or contagious? Let’s hope.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 20, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Thanks for making my point!
> 
> I know, I know, you're the victim here, but ...
> 
> ...


So in your analogy, you are whatshername and I am Jesus of Suburbia? You are breaking up with me? Dude, we were never together.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2021)

Good news, mandates are coming, I imagine Health Canada won't be far behind! The antivaxxers will bleat and whine. So what's it gonna be, the jab or the axe?
This will vaxx many of the working young and students and might get Canada's vaxx rate up to 90%+. Here in NS we are already at 86.2% for a single dose and 77.1% fully vaxxed, mandates should easily bring NS into the mid 90%s of the eligible. Young children are another matter and it could be spring until they are protected, but some say it might be as early as fall for school aged kids at least.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The F.D.A. is aiming to give full approval to Pfizer’s Covid vaccine on Monday. (Published 2021)


Federal regulators are winding down the process of licensing Pfizer’s two-dose coronavirus vaccine, setting up an approval possibly by Monday and potentially kicking off a wave of new mandates.




www.nytimes.com





*The F.D.A. is aiming to give full approval to Pfizer’s Covid vaccine on Monday.*
The Food and Drug Administration is pushing to approve Pfizer-BioNTech’s two-dose Covid-19 vaccine on Monday, further expediting an earlier timeline for licensing the shot, according to people familiar with the agency’s planning.

Regulators were working to finish the process by Friday but were still working through a substantial amount of paperwork and negotiation with the company. The people familiar with the planning, who were not authorized to speak publicly about it, cautioned that the approval might slide beyond Monday if some components of the review need more time.

An F.D.A. spokeswoman declined to comment.
The agency had recently set an unofficial deadline for approval of around Labor Day.

The approval is expected to pave the way for a series of vaccination requirements by public and private organizations who were awaiting final regulatory action before implementing mandates. Federal and state health officials are also hoping that an approved vaccine will draw interest from some Americans who have been hesitant to take one that was only authorized for emergency use, a phenomenon suggested by recent polling.

Some universities and hospitals are expected to mandate inoculation once a vaccine is fully approved. The Pentagon earlier this month said it plans to make Covid vaccinations mandatory for the country’s 1.3 million active-duty troops “no later” than the middle of next month, or sooner if the F.D.A. acts earlier.

Once it obtains the approval, Pfizer-BioNTech is planning to quickly ask the F.D.A. to approve a third dose as a booster shot. The Biden administration on Wednesday announced that fully vaccinated adults should prepare to get booster shots eight months after they received their second doses, beginning Sept. 20. Pfizer is expected to finish submitting data that it says shows a third shot is safe and effective next week.

The F.D.A. last week updated its authorizations of Pfizer-BioNTech’s and Moderna’s vaccine to allow third doses for some immunocompromised people, a decision backed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Regulators are still reviewing Moderna’s application for full approval for its coronavirus vaccine, and a decision could come at least several weeks after the one for Pfizer-BioNTech. Moderna is planning to submit its data in support of a booster shot in September.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> A lot of that was way over my head. Is there a chance that while this variant could evade a vaccine, it could also be less virulent or contagious? Let’s hope.


That happens, it's contagion that wins the race, not virulence and sometimes these things get weaker and more contagious at the same time, then fade away, like magic, as Trump used to say!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 21, 2021)

*Mississippi Poison Calls Soar As Vaccine Skeptics Turn To Livestock Drug For COVID-19*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## printer (Aug 21, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Mississippi Poison Calls Soar As Vaccine Skeptics Turn To Livestock Drug For COVID-19*


"But at least it is mah choice, not some Governmint decidin' what I need."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Many of Michigan's biggest insurance companies will no longer waive COVID-19 costs
> 
> 
> In the coming months, some of Michigan’s biggest insurance providers will no longer be waiving all costs associated with COVID-19 treatments.
> ...


They aren't gonna pay for stupidity and will require employers who get packages for staff to mandate vaccines too. Stupidity will become a preexisting condition and perhaps many in the red states will have to sell their houses to make the bills. Maybe they should get Trump medical insurance, now there's a scam for Donald!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 21, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 4969757


That stupid coronavirus molecule is so lame. I like the idea . What I would like to see on the statue is the animal behind it all. The Revenge of the Pangolin. That poor animal was the most abused trafficked animal in history.


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)

It's been a while since I did a local update. . . . 

First the good news. My buddy and his girlfriend did not have covid. There is a real bad respiratory flu going around, and they both had it. My boss had it the week before. We had to tell her to go home as she couldn't stop coughing and it was freaking out the board members.

The bad news is my first cousin tested positive on 8-5. She didn't tell any of us about it til last night. She is my age (60) and it roughed her up pretty good. It looks like she is going to make it, but will have to have more X-rays to see is she has lung damage. She works at two hospitals, the local one had 14 test positive this month. Small town, small hospital, so that is a big part of the workforce.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 21, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Mississippi Poison Calls Soar As Vaccine Skeptics Turn To Livestock Drug For COVID-19*


I think it’s a quite common tradition for southern folk to use live stock medicines to try to cure illnesss. When I was working with Cancer patients in Oklahoma quite a few of them were taking dog wormer medicine to cure thier cancer as a last ditch effort.


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)

Also a lady who I knew in a tangential way died this week of covid. When I first got my job 30 years ago, we did recreation. There was a family who worked the concessions stand for us and she was one of them. I would guess she is in her 50's.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That stupid coronavirus molecule is so lame. I like the idea . What I would like to see on the statue is the animal behind it all. The Revenge of the Pangolin. That poor animal was the most abused trafficked animal in history.
> View attachment 4969762


Maybe a statue of Peter Daszak and Shi Zhengli holding hands would be appropriate.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Maybe a statue of Peter Daszak and Shi Zhengli holding hands would be appropriate.


No that’s stupid. Bad idea .


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I think it’s a quite common tradition for southern folk to use live stock medicines to try to cure illnesss. When I was working with Cancer patients in Oklahoma quite a few of them were taking dog wormer medicine to cure thier cancer as a last ditch effort.


I work at a non-profit and for a long long time the trust fund that funded us also funded scholarships to FSU and Chipola JC for locals. The fellow who came from the trust to manage the scholarships, his daughter was a drug sales rep for one of the main Pharma companies, but she was on the non-human animal side of things. I used to kid him about her kickbacks not being on the same scale, even though the drugs are basically the same.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 21, 2021)

Melbourne …. World War Z


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2021)

*Child sex-trafficking sting at 2021 Sturgis Motorcycle Rally nets 9 arrests*








Child sex-trafficking sting at 2021 Sturgis Motorcycle Rally nets 9 arrests


A weeklong sex-trafficking sting executed at the 81st annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally netted nine arrests, each with some connection to children.




www.kiro7.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No that’s stupid. Bad idea .


You're right, the wine-glass cheer would make a much better statue..


----------



## mooray (Aug 21, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


PJ Diaz said:


> You're right, the wine-glass cheer would make a much better statue..


What is the claim being made?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> What is the claim being made?


NIH gave funding to Peter Daszak at EcoHealth Alliance, who passed on funds to Shi Zhengli at the Wuhan Institute of Technology to study corona viruses. Coincidentally enough, the very same Peter Daszak was one of the WHO inspectors who looked at the WIT workings. Conflict of interest much? These fucks are all in bed together. Add Jeremy Farrar to the mix as one of the ring-leaders. You can't trust these fucks anymore than you can trust the CIA.









WHO inspector has conflict of interest in Wuhan COVID probe: Prominent biologist | Taiwan News | 2021-02-04 12:50:00


Richard Ebright says Peter Daszak has conflict of interest in WHO and Lancet investigations of Wuhan outbreak | 2021-02-04 12:50:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2021)

*Monster Trump Rally*


----------



## mooray (Aug 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> NIH gave funding to Peter Daszak at EcoHealth Alliance, who passed on funds to Shi Zhengli at the Wuhan Institute of Technology to study corona viruses. Coincidentally enough, the very same Peter Daszak was one of the WHO inspectors who looked at the WIT workings. Conflict of interest much? These fucks are all in bed together. Add Jeremy Farrar to the mix as one of the ring-leaders. You can't trust these fucks anymore than you can trust the CIA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really know anything about these entities or people. NIH gave funding to Peter, the person, and Peter is the sole owner/controller of EcoHealth? They don't have a board? And he, the person, gave the money to Shi, the person, and she is the leader of the WIT? They don't have a board either? And Peter is the leader of the WHO inspectors? The gov't doesn't usually hand over blank checks to people or businesses like that. Their contracts are typically very specific of what exactly they're paying for.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> I don't really know anything about these entities or people. NIH gave funding to Peter, the person, and Peter is the sole owner/controller of EcoHealth? They don't have a board? And he, the person, gave the money to Shi, the person, and she is the leader of the WIT? They don't have a board either? And Peter is the leader of the WHO inspectors? The gov't doesn't usually hand over blank checks to people or businesses like that. Their contracts are typically very specific of what exactly they're paying for.


Peter is the President. On every board, there are those who pull the strings, and those who follow. Anyone who has been on any board knows that.









Dr. Peter Daszak - EcoHealth Alliance


Dr. Peter Daszak is President of EcoHealth Alliance, a US-based organization that conducts research...




www.ecohealthalliance.org


----------



## mooray (Aug 21, 2021)

So where do you decide that the chain starts and ends? As in, why wouldn't you be looking to the NIH? Have you read their contracts?

It says "international development" right in your link.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> So where do you decide that the chain starts and ends? As in, why wouldn't you be looking to the NIH? Have you read their contracts?
> 
> It says "international development" right in your link.


I certainly can't claim to know everything, and myself haven't come to a personal conclusion yet. However it is pretty interesting to look at things from other perspectives. Here's another article that may be of interest regarding Peter, and there is a link to a YouTube video where he's interviewed, if you are interested in listenting: https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/4104828


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Peter is the President. On every board, there are those who pull the strings, and those who follow. Anyone who has been on any board knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like you watch too many movies. Some kind of ridiculous conspiracy theory. 
the simple fact of the matter is that Mother Natureis seeking revenge on humanity through the pangolin.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That sounds like you watch too many movies. Some kind of ridiculous conspiracy theory.
> the simple fact of the matter is that Mother Natureis seeking revenge on humanity through the pangolin.


Right. Conspiracies never happen in real life, that's just fantasy-ville. The word was only invented for movies and such.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 21, 2021)

You take stupid to a whole new level.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That sounds like you watch too many movies. Some kind of ridiculous conspiracy theory.
> the simple fact of the matter is that Mother Natureis seeking revenge on humanity through the pangolin.


No, it does not scale.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I certainly can't claim to know everything, and myself haven't come to a personal conclusion yet. However it is pretty interesting to look at things from other perspectives. Here's another article that may be of interest regarding Peter, and there is a link to a YouTube video where he's interviewed, if you are interested in listenting: https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/4104828


Look like someone is getting another clue.








Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That sounds like you watch too many movies. Some kind of ridiculous conspiracy theory.
> the simple fact of the matter is that Mother Natureis seeking revenge on humanity through the pangolin.












lol fucking South Park gets it right way too often.


----------



## topcat (Aug 21, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Trump fits all the criteria.
> This is pretty cool
> 
> View attachment 4968473


Judge Roy Bean, the Only Law West of the Pecos.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Look like someone is getting another clue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corona Covid babies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 21, 2021)

*ATTENTION MENTAL MIDGET MAGA - Stop using shit you read about on Facebook / IG. This can kill you. *

READ IT …. LEARN IT


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 21, 2021)

What is it with the red hat tards …. Drinking bleach , shooting up disinfectant , shoving a UV Lamp up your rectum and sucking down any medication listed in their news feed ? 

When other countries call Americans stupid …. Hard truth.


----------



## printer (Aug 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> NIH gave funding to Peter Daszak at EcoHealth Alliance, who passed on funds to Shi Zhengli at the Wuhan Institute of Technology to study corona viruses. Coincidentally enough, the very same Peter Daszak was one of the WHO inspectors who looked at the WIT workings. Conflict of interest much? These fucks are all in bed together. Add Jeremy Farrar to the mix as one of the ring-leaders. You can't trust these fucks anymore than you can trust the CIA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PJ Diaz said:


> I certainly can't claim to know everything, and myself haven't come to a personal conclusion yet. However it is pretty interesting to look at things from other perspectives. Here's another article that may be of interest regarding Peter, and there is a link to a YouTube video where he's interviewed, if you are interested in listenting: https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/4104828


PJ, you brought up the same crap before and I shot it down, remember? But no, you want to push your QAnon crap.

Why was there money put into bat virus research? 

SARS.

And why did we have vaccines that only needed a few months to develop? 

SARS. 

SARS was the wake up call. We dodged the bullet on that one, only under a thousands died. But governments did a OMG and realized it could have been much worse. And everyone knew, ot was not a question of if it would happen again but rather when. The funny thing about how prepared we thought we were, I think we found out we were not that well prepared for a really good pandemic.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2021)

his dying wish was he couldn't wait to get better and advocate for the shot.









Conservative talk show host Phil Valentine dies after battle with Covid-19, his employer says


Phil Valentine, a Nashville-based conservative radio talk show host who had questioned whether it was necessary for all people to get Covid-19 vaccines, died on Saturday, his employer, WWTN Radio, announced on Twitter. Valentine was 61 years old.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2021)

Rev. Jesse Jackson and his wife have been hospitalized after testing positive for Covid-19


Rev. Jesse Jackson and his wife are both hospitalized after testing positive for Covid-19.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Look like someone is getting another clue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matt Stone and Trey Parker. Modern day Nostradamuss. Or is it Nostradami?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Aug 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Rev. Jesse Jackson and his wife have been hospitalized after testing positive for Covid-19
> 
> 
> Rev. Jesse Jackson and his wife are both hospitalized after testing positive for Covid-19.
> ...


And they had the Pfizer. Breakthrough cases, damn


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 21, 2021)

printer said:


> PJ, you brought up the same crap before and I shot it down, remember? But no, you want to push your QAnon crap.
> 
> Why was there money put into bat virus research?
> 
> ...


I think that played a part. But I don’t believe SARS especially drove the development of the RNA (vaccine) and DNA (cheap scalable PCR) for eighteen years.

Getting that virus’s genome plus the advances in the meantime surely did help speed the SARS-CoV-2 vaccine development and deployment.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 22, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Matt Stone and Trey Parker. Modern day Nostradamuss. Or is it Nostradami?


Or Fredo?


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> And they had the Pfizer. Breakthrough cases, damn


I bet they were at the head of the line, so their shot is wearing out faster. I'll be watching the calendar and get my booster as soon as the 8 months are up.


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2021)

printer said:


> . . . . . . . . SARS was the wake up call. We dodged the bullet on that one, only under a thousands died. But governments did a OMG and realized it could have been much worse. And everyone knew, ot was not a question of if it would happen again but rather when. The funny thing about how prepared we thought we were, I think we found out we were not that well prepared for a really good pandemic.


The reason we were able to get on top of SARS so fast was the fact it killed 6 out of 10 folks who caught it. ie, if you had it, you knew you had it. Covid is so hard because up to half the folks who have it don't know they have it.


----------



## printer (Aug 22, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I think that played a part. But I don’t believe SARS especially drove the development of the RNA (vaccine) and DNA (cheap scalable PCR) for eighteen years.
> 
> Getting that virus’s genome plus the advances in the meantime surely did help speed the SARS-CoV-2 vaccine development and deployment.


If the technology did not advance in the last 20 years we would not have had the vaccine in the time it took to brew it up. But the companies had about a hundred different prospects on the shelf to try due to SARS. If we did not have one of those pieces in place we would have been screwed. 

But the responce to PJ was that there was a good reason for the US to fund some research into bat viruses from the part of the globe that has given mankind a number of concerns due to the contact with the people there and nature. And to keep in mind China was not the enemy to the West before this incident. So collaborations are not unusual. The college I used to work for have a few of its instructors in our department go to China to get better in their technical teaching. We had Chinese scientists at our Level 4 lab working on diseases that the world is trying to find answers to. So sending a hundred thousand to the Wuhan Lab is not an unusual occurrence that would bring up red flags. Basically making more of a thing than it actually was.


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2021)

printer said:


> . . . . . . . . So sending a hundred thousand to the Wuhan Lab is not an unusual occurrence that would bring up red flags. Basically making more of a thing than it actually was.


Are we talking a hundred thousand Dollars? Not millions, right? For fuck's sake, that is like the change folks would dig out of their couch cushions.


----------



## printer (Aug 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> The reason we were able to get on top of SARS so fast was the fact it killed 6 out of 10 folks who caught it. ie, if you had it, you knew you had it. Covid is so hard because up to half the folks who have it don't know they have it.


No, it was a tough one. We were lucky as it burnt itself out. It was also mainly in the hospital system, if it got in a ward the whole ward seemed to get it. My sister got it from a return plane trip from Ontario which got hit hard. She ended up in hospital and almost became one of the six.


----------



## printer (Aug 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> Are we talking a hundred thousand Dollars? Not millions, right? For fuck's sake, that is like the change folks would dig out of their couch cushions.


For research it is a drop in the bucket. A couple university students for a year and trips out in the wild to collect samples. But it is a political football, blaming The Elite (communists) trying to amalgamate the world in order to control it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4969843


That is so true! I can’t tell you how many people I meet that say...... “ I do a lot of reading “ or “I have done a lot of research and I don’t need the shot” .
Too much overthinking the hole damn thing. Just get the shot and stop crying . I had this stupid bitch the other day tell me she got Covid last month and she told me that the worst thing to eat when you get it and have no taste anymore is a Hershey chocolate bar. She said that the texture is so nasty it feels like your eating a piece of shit. She had very bad brain fog as well and couldn’t even remeber her birthday. . 

But like Trump showed when he got it...standing out on the balcony from the hospital when he was sick getting it for some is like a badge of honor or something. But it’s asinine because you can ruin your health for the rest of your life ! I guess that’s ok? I work with sick and dying patients for my career everyday for the past 17 years. It’s not ok, it’s a horrible way to live your life.


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is so true! I can’t tell you how many people I meet that say...... “ I do a lot of reading “ or “I have done a lot of research and I don’t need the shot” .
> Too much overthinking the hole damn thing. Just get the shot and stop crying . I had this stupid bitch the other day tell me she got Covid last month and she told me that the worst thing to eat when you get it and have no taste anymore is a Hershey chocolate bar. She said that the texture is so nasty it feels like your eating a piece of shit. She had very bad brain fog as well and couldn’t even remeber her birthday. .
> 
> But like Trump showed when he got it...standing out on the balcony from the hospital when he was sick getting it for some is like a badge of honor or something. But it’s asinine because you can ruin your health for the rest of your life ! I guess that’s ok? I work with sick and dying patients for my career everyday for the past 17 years. It’s not ok, it’s a horrible way to live your life.


Lots of kids and young adults are going to live the rest of their lives with the effects.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> NIH gave funding to Peter Daszak at EcoHealth Alliance, who passed on funds to Shi Zhengli at the Wuhan Institute of Technology to study corona viruses. Coincidentally enough, the very same Peter Daszak was one of the WHO inspectors who looked at the WIT workings. Conflict of interest much? These fucks are all in bed together. Add Jeremy Farrar to the mix as one of the ring-leaders. You can't trust these fucks anymore than you can trust the CIA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> Lots of kids and young adults are going to live the rest of their lives with the effects.


Did you hear about the desperate alternative treatment some are taking? 
I think they misunderstood what Trump talking about.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *ATTENTION MENTAL MIDGET MAGA - Stop using shit you read about on Facebook / IG. This can kill you. *
> 
> READ IT …. LEARN IT
> 
> ...


Joe should temporarily halt it's sale for a few months. Watch the assholes freak out for a spell, he wouldn't lose a single vote over it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 22, 2021)

Or make it free to any Qtard that wants it, they probably need a good worming anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did you hear about the desperate alternative treatment some are taking?
> I think they misunderstood what Trump talking about. View attachment 4970453


Maybe the government should reward folks for vaxxing people on a "wanted list" with a dart gun! Why not, the hard cores make up about 20% of the population and the majority might get tired of their bullshit and step on their faces. If they whine FEEDUMB, tell them it's constitutional and legal, if local or state governments mandate it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Or make it free to any Qtard that wants it, they probably need a good worming anyway.


Just add covid vaccine to it, won't hurt the horses and put it on the label. They will soon have a vaccine pill, so it's doable. They should run from it then like the Devil would from Holy water.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4969969View attachment 4969970
> 
> View attachment 4969971


Not crazy about the placement of the meme, but I'm familiar with it as an old school gamer. Just an FYI. Dark Souls classic!! Many remote controls, gaming consoles, and TV's have been physically destroyed because of that one.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 22, 2021)

Sometimes glaring truths are needed. You would think with such a wide audience … his disregard for the seriousness of the global problem tempted fate. Like the idiots that trend some obscure medication shoved up a cows ass for them to gamble with.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> Lots of kids and young adults are going to live the rest of their lives with the effects.


Is much known? The brain fog seems weird as a lasting symptom. I would be curious how widely that is reported, and can't lie...maybe they were uhhhh...not starting with a full deck. I think it's dumb to not take the vaccine, I assume that demographic of dumb people is heavily represented within the sick/infected. Given ye olde distrust of the medical establishment, maybe it is just the first time doctors encountered these folks en masse and are like "holy shit these carona patients are dumb...is it the carona causing it?"

*I kid, no offense to the rona crowd.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2021)

David Fisman resigns from Ontario's COVID-19 science table, alleges withholding of 'grim' fall projections

One of Ontario's most vocal epidemiologists has resigned from the province's COVID-19 Science Advisory Table, alleging the group has delayed publication of its pandemic projections for the fall due to political interference — a charge the table has denied.

Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/A2Ufw8I5eRAecqGDMc6vHqg


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 23, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Is much known? The brain fog seems weird as a lasting symptom. I would be curious how widely that is reported, and can't lie...maybe they were uhhhh...not starting with a full deck. I think it's dumb to not take the vaccine, I assume that demographic of dumb people is heavily represented within the sick/infected.


Funny thing..

A recent study by the Carnegie Mellon University found that those with PhD's are the most vaccine hesitant based on education level:









Researchers Identify Groups Hesitant About COVID-19 Vaccine


Pitt and CMU researchers found that COVID-19 vaccine hesitancy decreased by one-third this year, but some groups remain strongly reluctant.




www.upmc.com







https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.07.20.21260795v1.full.pdf


----------



## mooray (Aug 23, 2021)

There's also an interesting correlation between intelligence and being kinda crazy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe the government should reward folks for vaxxing people on a "wanted list" with a dart gun! Why not, the hard cores make up about 20% of the population and the majority might get tired of their bullshit and step on their faces. If they whine FEEDUMB, tell them it's constitutional and legal, if local or state governments mandate it.


 Do it . That’s awesome. Some guy at my job walked around without a mask and infected 4 other workers. They must be pretty pissed at him right now . 2 are back today and I have heard their battle stories with the delta and they say they wouldn’t wish it on their worst enemy it was so bad. One of them said to get your taste back just keep rinsing your mouth out with listerine and your taste will come back. Lol. Fucking idiots could have been vaxxed but blew it off and they went down the hard way.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Funny thing..
> 
> A recent study by the Carnegie Mellon University found that those with PhD's are the most vaccine hesitant based on education level:
> 
> ...


I bet your horse was Pissed when you took her dewormer.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Funny thing..
> 
> A recent study by the Carnegie Mellon University found that those with PhD's are the most vaccine hesitant based on education level:
> 
> ...


Wouldn’t it be nice if you were with the smart people? lol. 

Sorry peej, you’re with the ignorant and stupid. You know, these people:


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Funny thing..
> 
> A recent study by the Carnegie Mellon University found that those with PhD's are the most vaccine hesitant based on education level:
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. It is actually kind of nice to see that your ridiculous anti-vaccine bullshit spam is losing the fight.

Across the board in that paper you cited, vaccine hesitancy is decreasing.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

Not sure if it kept up for a 4th day, (I napped through the news tonight) but for three straight days we gave over 1M jabs a day. Hope it continues.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Thank you for this. It is actually kind of nice to see that your ridiculous anti-vaccine bullshit spam is losing the fight.
> 
> Across the board in that paper you cited, vaccine hesitancy is decreasing.
> View attachment 4971200


It doesn't appear that is is decreasing for those with PhD's, in fact based on your screenshot, it seems to have increased by around 1% over time (yellow line).:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

Biden To Receive A Classified Report On The Origins Of COVID-19


It has been 90 days since President Biden ordered a review into the origins of COVID-19. Many scientists believe it likely came from nature, others say it may have leaked from a lab in China.




www.npr.org


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

To be fair, intelligence isn't singular. Look at Ben Carson, literally a brain surgeon, so he's not an idiot, but he's also a giant idiot.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It doesn't appear that is is decreasing for those with PhD's, in fact based on your screenshot, it seems to have increased by around 1% over time (yellow line).:
> 
> View attachment 4971711


So? 

I guess that might matter if you had not idea how statistics work (ranges of values that would be statistically insignificant difference). 23% is about the number for the people who are brainwashed in general right? Do you think that PhD is some kind of special shield against being radicalized with the propaganda that you trolls are spewing? 

Also I would point to this being data that they got from Facebook, but it really doesn't matter because you are just grasping at straws to sell your death cult propaganda. 

Im sure that a bunch of PhD holders in shit like 'law', or arts, religion, philosophy, etc are well represented in that. Especially interesting would be if they had a age/race/sex breakdown of those PhD's (but they didn't in that article) because a whole lot of PhD's are white men (since the bottle neck of opportunities in the last several decades) and we all know how much they love Trump. 

Anyways, it is all just bullshit death cult spam logic from you once again.

The one number I would recommend people check out is the number of people who actually understand medicine, because they dedicated their lives to helping others health.



96% of doctors being vaccinated should tell you all you need to know about getting the vaccine being safe.

You have to really want to believe the death cult trolling to keep ignoring that.



mooray said:


> To be fair, intelligence isn't singular. Look at Ben Carson, literally a brain surgeon, so he's not an idiot, but he's also a giant idiot.


Yeah and not all PhD's are the same.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2021)

With the new mandate at work they have 2 ways to opt out without getting terminated. Religious and medical condition . The medical needs to be signed by your doctor snd the religious one is rather generic with just an explanation. Then there is the weekly testing they must do. Our company actually pays for the testing kits and they are a take home kit on your own time and turn it in to our company for process. Like these people will do the test correctly and reliably ? And all the money the company is wasting on these people is ridiculous for testing and processing could be used for pay raises . No one should have to pander to these assholes . They continue to burden the system every possible way they can and they need to just be fired. This is a fucking cancer center, go find another job in another field I say. Fuck em. Bring on hard core mandates none of this “ we will make it easy for you” bullshit I am hearing.


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

It's funny(not actually funny) how someone in the medical profession is allowed to ignore the medical profession while working in their medical profession.

This is why religion has no business being a protected class. All it is, is something a person thinks and, as far as rights are concerned, no person's thoughts are more valuable than another.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's funny(not actually funny) how someone in the medical profession is allowed to ignore the medical profession while working in their medical profession.
> 
> This is why religion has no business being a protected class. All it is, is something a person thinks and, as far as rights are concerned, no person's thoughts are more valuable than another.


That’s so true .


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So?


So it makes your statement false.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

More than 20% of recent COVID cases, hospitalizations have been among Michigan’s fully vaccinated


Over the last 30 days, about 23.4% of known COVID-19 cases in Michigan have been among vaccinated individuals.




www.mlive.com


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4971771


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4971773


https://www.wxyz.com/news/coronavirus/mdhhs-covid-19-breakthrough-cases-account-for-less-than-1-of-fully-vaccinated-michiganders



'Cases' vs hospitalized for being sick from Covid are very different things.

Death Cult Trolls trying to sell this cherry picked narrative as being anything else are full of shit.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Im sure that a bunch of PhD holders in shit like 'law', or arts, religion, philosophy, etc are well represented in that. Especially interesting would be if they had a age/race/sex breakdown of those PhD's (but they didn't in that article) because a whole lot of PhD's are white men (since the bottle neck of opportunities in the last several decades) and we all know how much they love Trump.


Not sure why you are moving the goal posts. One poster said that the most vaccine hesitant group was the uneducated, and I posted a study which included over 10,000 participants with PhD's, showing that that same group was the most hesitant. Now you want to debate how smart the PhD group was, and their demographics or what their degrees were in? Gimme a break.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.wxyz.com/news/coronavirus/mdhhs-covid-19-breakthrough-cases-account-for-less-than-1-of-fully-vaccinated-michigandersView attachment 4971775
> 
> View attachment 4971778
> 
> ...


Dude, read your own article. It clearly says "since January 1st 2021", which makes those numbers totally irrelevant. Almost no one was vaccinated in January (but we had the highest number of cases then), and most weren't vaccinated until closer to May. I've already pointed out several times, how these are false statistics designed to distort reality.


----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2021)

Just went over to the Diner for lunch. Tuesday is pork chop day and the place is always packed. There wasn't anyone there when I got there. I ask what was going on, and the waitress said, "Covid is killing our business." Me being the smart ass I am, I said, "well at least these folks are not dying in vain. I saw where we were over a million vaccines a day now. And every single one of them is a blessing from God." The lady is big time red hatter, and she just forced a smile and didn't say anything.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Not sure why you are moving the goal posts. One poster said that the most vaccine hesitant group was the uneducated, and I posted a study which included over 10,000 participants with PhD's, showing that that same group was the most hesitant. Now you want to debate how smart the PhD group was, and their demographics or what their degrees were in? Gimme a break.


How is you cheery picking bullshit and someone elses post have to do with me 'moving the goalpost'?

I don't want to debate shit with you, because you have been shown over and over again to be full of shit and just pushing nonstop death cult trolling spam.



PJ Diaz said:


> Dude, read your own article. It clearly says "since January 1st 2021", which makes those numbers totally irrelevant. Almost no one was vaccinated in January (but we had the highest number of cases then), and most weren't vaccinated until closer to May. I've already pointed out several times, how these are false statistics designed to distort reality.


No it doesn't. 
People are getting sick, there is no question, but the 'cases' are people who are testing positive (after being vaccinated), and not all of them are there because they are sick with the virus seeking treatment for it. 

You are full of shit and just continuing your troll.

You are cherry picking what you want to pretend is the reality and ignoring the rest of the information. And it is bullshit.

The vaccine works very well and is extremely safe.

And it is almost universally supported by doctors, who are not trolls online pushing people to be unsafe during a very dangerous pandemic.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 24, 2021)

I respect PJ's opinion about as much I respect a flat earthers.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> How is you cheery picking bullshit and someone elses post have to do with me 'moving the goalpost'?
> 
> I don't want to debate shit with you, because you have been shown over and over again to be full of shit and just pushing nonstop death cult trolling spam.
> 
> ...


LMFAO, do you even read the stuff you post before you post it, or do you just read the headlines?

So that 96% thing you are posting is a poll, not a study, and there were only 301 respondents to that poll.

Meanwhile the study which I posted included an "unusually large sample size (>10,000 participants with PhDs)".


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I respect PJ's opinion about as much I respect a flat earthers.


It is about as relevant. And just as consistently full of shit as them.


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

I mean, it kinda sounds like PJ is saying it's 4x better to be vaccinated than not. I certainly feel better. Thanks for turning things positive for a change.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO, do you even read the stuff you post before you post it, or do you just read the headlines?
> 
> So that 96% thing you are posting is a poll, not a study, and there were only 301 respondents to that poll.
> 
> Meanwhile the study which I posted included an "unusually large sample size (>10,000 participants with PhDs)".


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> I mean, it kinda sounds like PJ is saying it's 4x better to be vaccinated than not. I certainly feel better. Thanks for turning things positive for a change.


"Better" is of course subjective. Personally I'm not fussed by what other medical choices people make for themselves. If you think it's 4x better to be vaxxed, then I say go for it, but I'd also say do so knowing that we are on the short-timeline side of science on this one still. If people want to get vaxxed, I'm not here to try to talk anyone out of it, but I will try to make sure that people get info on both the good and not so good aspects of the jab. It's also become very clear that what I was saying months ago about vax not preventing transmission or infection is very accurate, and I believe that we will see more evidence of this in the coming months as efficacy continues to wane. I'm glad that you pro-vaxxers are finally starting to accept this reality, as opposed to when you called me crazy to say such things a couple of months ago. Funny how I got banned from the vax thread for stating these say sort of truths. I guess some here only like truths when the truths support their position.


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2021)

There jes' ain't no tawkin' to 'em.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> "Better" is of course subjective. Personally I'm not fussed by what other medical choices people make for themselves. If you think it's 4x better to be vaxxed, then I say go for it, but I'd also say do so knowing that we are on the short-timeline side of science on this one still. If people want to get vaxxed, I'm not here to try to talk anyone out of it, but I will try to make sure that people get info on both the good and not so good aspects of the jab. It's also become very clear that what I was saying months ago about vax not preventing transmission or infection is very accurate, and I believe that we will see more evidence of this in the coming months as efficacy continues to wane. I'm glad that you pro-vaxxers are finally starting to accept this reality, as opposed to when you called me crazy to say such things a couple of months ago. Funny how I got banned from the vax thread for stating these say sort of truths. I guess some here only like truths when the truths support their position.









lmao wow, impressive. It is almost like how a vaccine works?

I see though you are still just cherry picking though, you ignore the bullshit you say, and say the things that are real ignoring the over reaching shit you say. 

Is this how people trick themselves into believing their own bullshit? Or just another troll?


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> "Better" is of course subjective. Personally I'm not fussed by what other medical choices people make for themselves. If you think it's 4x better to be vaxxed, then I say go for it, but I'd also say do so knowing that we are on the short-timeline side of science on this one still. If people want to get vaxxed, I'm not here to try to talk anyone out of it, but I will try to make sure that people get info on both the good and not so good aspects of the jab. It's also become very clear that what I was saying months ago about vax not preventing transmission or infection is very accurate, and I believe that we will see more evidence of this in the coming months as efficacy continues to wane. I'm glad that you pro-vaxxers are finally starting to accept this reality, as opposed to when you called me crazy to say such things a couple of months ago. Funny how I got banned from the vax thread for stating these say sort of truths. I guess some here only like truths when the truths support their position.


You're saying that the article you posted showing 23.41% breakthrough and 76.59% unvaccinated is subjective and should be ignored?

Could you show me some of your posts where you made sure people got info on the good?

I'm not a "pro-vaxxer", because that implies a lack of merit and that I'd inject butthole juice into myself as long as it were labelled "vaccine". Our current vaccines held merit, but were downplayed as experimental. You could have a team of auto engineers design a new seatbelt in five minutes and these same people wouldn't have considered it an experimental seatbelt, because...you know...they're professionals that have hundreds of years of combined experience. 

Do you accept the reality that hospitals are overrun and that your downplaying is part of a larger issue of those conveying the same and it's causing people to die, even people that have no covid issues?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> You're saying that the article you posted showing 23.41% breakthrough and 76.59% unvaccinated is subjective and should be ignored?


No, it shouldn't be ignored, but it shouldn't be info analyzed within a vacuum either, as there are many other factors. Also, those are the numbers this month, which are up from last month, which are up from the months prior. I wonder what the numbers will look like next month, or the following?..


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

You're saying that trends concern you?

Interdasting.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lmao wow, impressive. It is almost like how a vaccine works?
> 
> I see though you are still just cherry picking though, you ignore the bullshit you say, and say the things that are real ignoring the over reaching shit you say.
> 
> Is this how people trick themselves into believing their own bullshit? Or just another troll?


No, that's not how a vaccine works. Vaccines prevent infection and transmission. Even the ineffective flu vaccine does that (when it works).

Again, I've been saying this for months, and you guys called me a QTard or whatever. Here's some evidence of that:




__





Covid-19


sorry bout that....my apologies



www.rollitup.org


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, it shouldn't be ignored, but it shouldn't be info analyzed within a vacuum either, as there are many other factors. Also, those are the numbers this month, which are up from last month, which are up from the months prior. I wonder what the numbers will look like next month, or the following?..


Only if there was something like a booster shot available to overcome any reduction in effectiveness.

Kind of like a flu shot has.

Oh wait.....



PJ Diaz said:


> No, that's not how a vaccine works. Vaccines prevent infection and transmission. Even the ineffective flu vaccine does that (when it works).
> 
> Again, I've been saying this for months, and you guys called me a QTard or whatever. Here's some evidence of that:
> 
> ...


You can still get the virus when you get vaccinated against it.

But you are spewing out far less virus than people unvaccinated.

I call you a death cult troll. Because you are a cherry picking fool spreading death cult nonsense over and over again. I would provide links, but anyone can just randomly look at most pages in here and see how full of shit you are.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> I'm not a "pro-vaxxer", because that implies a lack of merit and that I'd inject butthole juice into myself as long as it were labelled "vaccine".


This is a crazy and manipulative definition. For shame.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Only if there was something like a booster shot available to overcome any reduction in effectiveness.
> 
> Kind of like a flu shot has.
> 
> Oh wait.....


Flu shots are highly ineffective in the first place, mainly because they have to guess (based on the flu strains which were predominate the year prior) which strains to put in the vax and new strains are always on the rise. I've never gotten one myself, and don't get the flu. My mom gets them each year, but still gets the flu from time to time.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

This is from the CDC regarding flu vax efficacy, but of course it's just an estimate (their words), since we don't have very good data:


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Flu shots are highly ineffective in the first place, mainly because they have to guess (based on the flu strains which were predominate the year prior) which strains to put in the vax and new strains are always on the rise. I've never gotten one myself, and don't get the flu. My mom gets them each year, but still gets the flu from time to time.


There's no evidence like unconfirmed anecdotal evidence.


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's also become very clear that what I was saying months ago about vax not preventing transmission or infection is very accurate


All because we do not have the world wide capacity to vax up people. The reason for the Delta variant is in sheer numbers. It is not that the vaccine does not work, it is the virus mutated and a better version took over. So your saying the vaccine way back when does not work is not valid for the original variants. That being said the protection the vaccines give when we do get the Delta (and I believe everyone will get it given time) the ones that are vaccinated will weather it better. And in keeping in mind it will not be the silver bullet for everyone. Those with preexisting conditions that will get hammered by the virus will not magically dodge the virus. 

Yes, I agree with you that percentages from way back cases do not mean much right now. But in keeping in mind the progress of the virus is changing and moving the goalposts. You seem to have no problem with using figures to back up your angst over the vaccines but have a hard time admitting it is helping people fight bad outcomes. On the long term effects of the vaccine on people, you have a right to be skeptical, we do not know yet. But worrying about the seepage in the lifeboat at the one end as compaed to the sinking ship you just jumped off of, I think I will take the seepage that we can bail out over floating in the water.


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> This is a crazy and manipulative definition. For shame.


Disagree. It puts a focus on merit and away from the tribalism. Now think about someone that leans the inverse, they're not an anti-vaxxer and they focus on merit, then they see that there isn't much merit to avoiding these vaccines, at least not without being super inconsistent like PJ, because you'd have to stay in your house and live in a bubble, never ride a bicycle, etc. And finding yourself in conflict is the best path to reconciling conflicting ideas, because you can do it internally and don't have to worry about anything external(embarrassment, etc.).


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

printer said:


> All because we do not have the world wide capacity to vax up people. The reason for the Delta variant is in sheer numbers. It is not that the vaccine does not work, it is the virus mutated and a better version took over. So your saying the vaccine way back when does not work is not valid for the original variants. That being said the protection the vaccines give when we do get the Delta (and I believe everyone will get it given time) the ones that are vaccinated will weather it better. And in keeping in mind it will not be the silver bullet for everyone. Those with preexisting conditions that will get hammered by the virus will not magically dodge the virus.
> 
> Yes, I agree with you that percentages from way back cases do not mean much right now. But in keeping in mind the progress of the virus is changing and moving the goalposts. You seem to have no problem with using figures to back up your angst over the vaccines but have a hard time admitting it is helping people fight bad outcomes. On the long term effects of the vaccine on people, you have a right to be skeptical, we do not know yet. But worrying about the seepage in the lifeboat at the one end as compaed to the sinking ship you just jumped off of, I think I will take the seepage that we can bail out over floating in the water.


Yes, vaxxed people are getting infected with Alpha, not only Delta. Fact. You see more Delta, simply because that's the predominant strain right now. The reality is that most covid cases are never sequenced.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> There's no evidence like unconfirmed anecdotal evidence.


Right, I mean that evidence from the CDC right above your post is on it's face anecdotal (as they admit on their own page), yet it's still used as a government reference. Weird eh?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yes, vaxxed people are getting infected with Alpha, not only Delta. Fact. You see more Delta, simply because that's the predominant strain right now. The reality is that most covid cases are never sequenced.






PJ Diaz said:


> Right, I mean that evidence from the CDC right above your post is on it's face anecdotal (as they admit on their own page), yet it's still used as a government reference. Weird eh?


Yet your youtube science degree has given you the ability to claim that the flu vaccine is 'highly ineffective'.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Right, I mean that evidence from the CDC right above your post is on it's face anecdotal (as they admit on their own page), yet it's still used as a government reference. Weird eh?


What do you think today would be like with no one vaccinated? About the same amount of sick and dying?


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Right, I mean that evidence from the CDC right above your post is on it's face anecdotal (as they admit on their own page), yet it's still used as a government reference. Weird eh?


I'm talking about you presenting your unconfirmed pseudodatum about your mom getting flu despite vax. That serves no purpose except to discredit you.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I'm talking about you presenting your unconfirmed pseudodatum about your mom getting flu despite vax. That serves no purpose except to discredit you.


So do you believe that case is the same for the CDC flu vax data they posted, based on the caveats they posted?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4971858
> 
> Yet your youtube science degree has given you the ability to claim that the flu vaccine is 'highly ineffective'.


No, the data is clear on it. Even your CDC states it right on their website. I've known this for years.

On a side-note, do you belong to a meme club? I ask, because posting memes seems to be your only real rebuttal, and a sure sign of desperation.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What do you think today would be like with no one vaccinated? About the same amount of sick and dying?


Probably. People getting the "vax" is what caused the current wave. All these jabbed people thought they were protected like a condom, and forgot to continue their social distancing. The vaxxers all pulled off their masks as soon as they got the jab and started hugging each other. The current wave was lit and has spread like wildfire.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


>


lmao the data that you say is 'anecdotal' is clear? 







What is a 'meme club'?

And no, it is because you are a fucking joke that is not worth taking seriously man. If it wasn't for people being able to see the death cult trolling that you push here, there would be no reason to use memes to point this out.

Also lol @ 'your CDC'.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4971771



Yes, we know!

But, unfortunately, SOMEONE responds to his every post!


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Probably. People getting the "vax" is what caused the current wave. All these jabbed people thought they were protected like a condom, and forgot to continue their social distancing. The vaxxers all pulled off their masks as soon as they got the jab and started hugging each other. The current wave was lit and has spread like wildfire.


I am certain that was an issue, but that is far from accurate in the bigger picture. Let's ditch the super short memory for a moment and think waaaaaaaaaay back to 1850...of wait, I mean this spring, and remember how the entire nation was ready to go outside. And they did. Events like Stugis, you know, all those fucking hippies? That's been going on everywhere. For someone that tries hard to give the appearance of a factual approach, your singular blame post sounds drunk af.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Probably. People getting the "vax" is what caused the current wave. All these jabbed people thought they were protected like a condom, and forgot to continue their social distancing. The vaxxers all pulled off their masks as soon as they got the jab and started hugging each other. The current wave was lit and has spread like wildfire.



your a complete nut job alright.
But your graphs are so amazing. More graphs please more graphs ! I bet you get a hard on for graphs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO, do you even read the stuff you post before you post it


do you?

your own cherrypicked and carefully presented statistics show that the vast majority of those brainiac PhDs are gonna get the vaccine, and the vast majority of covid cases are among the increasingly small minority of unvaccinated retards.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Personally I'm not fussed by what other medical choices people make for themselves.


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> People getting the "vax" is what caused the current wave.


interesting theory considering the delta variant originated in india among a completely unvaccinated population and is spreading (according to your own posted graphs) almost exclusively among the unvaccinated 

go jerk off a pangolin you fucking fruitcake fraud


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, that's not how a vaccine works. Vaccines prevent infection and transmission.


no they don't. youve even already apologized for trying this lie before, yet here you are trying to spread the same lie again, after apologizing for telling that very lie.

what the holy fuck is wrong with you


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> I am certain that was an issue, but that is far from accurate in the bigger picture. Let's ditch the super short memory for a moment and think waaaaaaaaaay back to 1850...of wait, I mean this spring, and remember how the entire nation was ready to go outside. And they did. Events like Stugis, you know, all those fucking hippies? That's been going on everywhere. For someone that tries hard to give the appearance of a factual approach, your singular blame post sounds drunk af.


Sturgis brings hippies? That's news to me.

In reality outdoor events aren't really an issue in terms of transmission. Indoor is where the issues are at.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4971869
> your a complete nut job alright.
> But your graphs are so amazing. More graphs please more graphs ! I bet you get a hard on for graphs.
> View attachment 4971870


Oh look another meme-club member who can't debate.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Probably. People getting the "vax" is what caused the current wave. All these jabbed people thought they were protected like a condom, and forgot to continue their social distancing. The vaxxers all pulled off their masks as soon as they got the jab and started hugging each other. The current wave was lit and has spread like wildfire.


CDC said to take your masks off and we're on the 'honor system'. with 90M still unvaxxed it is you who bring the plague where others got their shots 8 months ago are surround by so many unvaxxed delta variant you are rendering our vaxx's useless.


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Sturgis brings hippies? That's news to me.
> 
> In reality outdoor events aren't really an issue in terms of transmission. Indoor is where the issues are at.


News to me too.

Any place there are maskless people within spitting distance, transmission is an issue.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> no they don't. youve even already apologized for trying this lie before, yet here you are trying to spread the same lie again, after apologizing for telling that very lie.
> 
> *what the holy fuck is wrong with you*


Trumper?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Yes, we know!
> 
> But, unfortunately, SOMEONE responds to his every post!


Hook line and sinker. If I was fishing for hanimmals, I'd catch a bucketful with every line cast.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4971869
> your a complete nut job alright.
> But your graphs are so amazing. More graphs please more graphs ! I bet you get a hard on for graphs.
> View attachment 4971870


i'm not buying the theory that peej gets hard ons for anything. total limp dick energy from that little cuck


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> CDC said to take your masks off and we're on the 'honor system'. with 90M still unvaxxed it is you who bring the plague where others got their shots 8 months ago are surround by so many unvaxxed delta variant you are rendering our vaxx's useless.


Your vax is rendering itself useless. I realize you would love to blame someone else, but nah. I wear my mask everyday by the way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Your vax is rendering itself useless.


dude you dont even know how vaccines work.


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> And they had the Pfizer. Breakthrough cases, damn


Jesse had the vax, not his wife.








Jesse Jackson and his wife remain hospitalized for COVID-19


Relatives say the Rev. Jesse Jackson and his wife, Jacqueline, continue to be monitored at a Chicago hospital after testing positive for COVID-19.




www.latimes.com


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yes, vaxxed people are getting infected with Alpha, not only Delta. Fact. You see more Delta, simply because that's the predominant strain right now. The reality is that most covid cases are never sequenced.


And you hold up any cases where vaxed people getting the virus as the vaccines not working. But the fact is the few coming down with the virus do not have a strong enough immune system in the first place. The vaccines are not an invisible shield against the virus. Even with your complaint that we do not know the long term effect of it on us, if you had five years of data saying it was safe, it still would not ensure 100% infection to everyone. So you are nitpicking. And ultimately what are you trying to produce with your nitpicking? Are you trying to dissuade people from taking the vaccine? 

What is your ultimate goal?


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

He says his goal is to shed light on the positives and negatives, but his posts are at least 95% negative and when called out on it, he says it's not his intent. So he's aiming for 50/50 but just sliiiiiiiiiightly misses his target at 95/5. Pretty close though, barely noticeable really.


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Probably. People getting the "vax" is what caused the current wave. All these jabbed people thought they were protected like a condom, and forgot to continue their social distancing. The vaxxers all pulled off their masks as soon as they got the jab and started hugging each other. The current wave was lit and has spread like wildfire.


Sorry, just came back from a day shopping. The minority, maybe one in twenty, have been unmasked. The rest did the social distancing as I have. I think you have blinders on.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So do you believe that case is the same for the CDC flu vax data they posted, based on the caveats they posted?


Indifferent. I am pointing out that you act as though your anecdote is informative.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> Disagree. It puts a focus on merit and away from the tribalism. Now think about someone that leans the inverse, they're not an anti-vaxxer and they focus on merit, then they see that there isn't much merit to avoiding these vaccines, at least not without being super inconsistent like PJ, because you'd have to stay in your house and live in a bubble, never ride a bicycle, etc. And finding yourself in conflict is the best path to reconciling conflicting ideas, because you can do it internally and don't have to worry about anything external(embarrassment, etc.).


I do not understand what having a stance favoring the vaccination has to do with merit and/or tribalism. I am using pro-vax as being for known legitimate vaccines. That is why i think your remark about butthole juice is polarizing and frivolous. I am pro-vaccination. I like not fearing measles, smallpox or polio. I like the edge it gives me in the current pandemic against a scary pathogen. To lump that in with butthol juice charlatans is not useful, and it has a distinct antivax insinuation. I see negative propaganda value in how you said it.


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

Butthole juice is not to be taken literally. The goal is to take the focus away from being anti/pro and to simply look at the information. Look at what has happened with our Covid vaccines, if you're a republican, you're betraying your group by getting vaccinated. I'd like to remove that stigma, so I start with myself by not joining a club, in the hopes that other people see that it's also okay to not join a club. I avoid being a pro-vaxxer for the purpose of trying to pull people away from being anti-vaxxers.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> Butthole juice is not to be taken literally. The goal is to take the focus away from being anti/pro and to simply look at the information. Look at what has happened with our Covid vaccines, if you're a republican, you're betraying your group by getting vaccinated. I'd like to remove that stigma, so I start with myself by not joining a club, in the hopes that other people see that it's also okay to not join a club.


Why do you assume that my pro-vax stance is based on allegiance and not a career in the medical sciences?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

printer said:


> Sorry, just came back from a day shopping. The minority, maybe one in twenty, have been unmasked. The rest did the social distancing as I have. I think you have blinders on.


That's this week. Vaxxed people have figured out by now that they made mistakes weeks ago by unmasking and ending their social distancing as soon as they were "fully vaxxed". I saw it first-hand among many vaccinated people around me. As soon as the vaxxed started getting sick they all puckered up and remasked.


mooray said:


> Butthole juice is not to be taken literally. The goal is to take the focus away from being anti/pro and to simply look at the information. Look at what has happened with our Covid vaccines, if you're a republican, you're betraying your group by getting vaccinated. I'd like to remove that stigma, so I start with myself by not joining a club, in the hopes that other people see that it's also okay to not join a club.


Meanwhile as a liberal I'm apparently betraying "my group" by not getting vaccinated. So while you and others here would like this to not be a political thing, at the same time you will call anyone who doesn't want a vax a Trump supporter. Sorry buddy, but you can't have it both ways.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Indifferent. I am pointing out that you act as though your anecdote is informative.


My anecdote was posted hand in hand with data from the CDC in the same post, and that data apparently supports my anecdote. So where does that leave us now?


----------



## Cycad (Aug 24, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Jesse had the vax, not his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously, it must be the work of the devil. On the other hand, one should wonder why the good lord failed to protect such an earnest believer...


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Why do you assume that my pro-vax stance is based on allegiance and not a career in the medical sciences?


I've only talked about how I sort it out for myself and have not made any comments about how you sort it out for yourself.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

printer said:


> And you hold up any cases where vaxed people getting the virus as the vaccines not working. But the fact is the few coming down with the virus do not have a strong enough immune system in the first place. The vaccines are not an invisible shield against the virus. Even with your complaint that we do not know the long term effect of it on us, if you had five years of data saying it was safe, it still would not ensure 100% infection to everyone. So you are nitpicking. And ultimately what are you trying to produce with your nitpicking? Are you trying to dissuade people from taking the vaccine?
> 
> What is your ultimate goal?


My goal is to bring awareness to the facts which you and others here apparently would prefer to cover up and ignore.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My anecdote was posted hand in hand with data from the CDC in the same post, and that data apparently supports my anecdote. So where does that leave us now?


The data and your anecdote have zero connection. You cannot support anecdote with anything. It is anecdote. Applying outside data is not valid, and you continue to pretend that it is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2021)

*Let's talk about the feed store and public health....*


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> I've only talked about how I sort it out for myself and have not made any comments about how you sort it out for yourself.


No. You speak categorically. I push back.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

Cycad said:


> Obviously, it must be the work of the devil. On the other hand, one should wonder why the good lord failed to protect such an earnest believer...


The book of Job has many answers to those questions.


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Meanwhile as a liberal I'm apparently betraying "my group" by not getting vaccinated. So while you and others here would like this to not be a political thing, at the same time you will call anyone who doesn't want a vax a Trump supporter. Sorry buddy, but you can't have it both ways.


I do that? Because I've told you ten times that I support the rights angle and I support you for your specific medical concerns, and I've done that without even questioning your condition.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The data and your anecdote have zero connection. You cannot support anecdote with anything. It is anecdote. Applying outside data is not valid, and you continue to pretend that it is.


You are nitpicking, because the data is still there. You are correct that my anecdote is only anecdotal however, I have no problem with that. At the end of the day the data speaks for itself.


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. You speak categorically. I push back.


I'm always down for refinement. What language should I have used to give less of a everyone/categorical vibe and more that I'm just explaining my thought process, of which you may or may not adopt as you see fit..?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My goal is to bring awareness to the facts which you and others here apparently would prefer to cover up and ignore.


This is the shit you are causing, you are part of the problem, not the solution. People don't like you because you harm others with bullshit you are not qualified to have an opinion on.
*Town essentially shuts down because of so many Covid-19 cases*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2021)

*Trump Rally Crowd Boos Vaccines, Pfizer Shot Gets Full FDA Approval: A Closer Look*


----------



## Cycad (Aug 24, 2021)

When I had to undego heart surgery I was terrified. There was a 3% chance I wouldn't see the light of day again. But then I considered: what if the operation had not been available to me? How would I have felt then. knowing that my time was very limited? And with this reflection I felt relieved that I had been offered the chance and I went ahead with it.
When I was 5, I was terrified that I would catch polio and end up a 'spazzo' with an iron brace on a withered leg, or gasping in an 'iron lung'. One of the reasons polio was so scary is that it paralysed your respiratory muscles making it impossible to breathe. Covid-19 destroys the lungs making it impossible to breathe. A friend had it. He told me it was terrifying.
All this is why I find it hard to understand why someone would put themselves in harm's way.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You are nitpicking, because the data is still there. You are correct that my anecdote is only anecdotal however, I have no problem with that. At the end of the day the data speaks for itself.


No. I am disallowing you to shift the narrative away from your awful lack of rigor. The data do not in any way support presenting anecdote as information. You keep weaseling away from this basic principle.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is the shit you are causing, you are part of the problem, not the solution. People don't like you because you harm others with bullshit you are not qualified to have an opinion on.
> *Town essentially shuts down because of so many Covid-19 cases*


Link:


Google Translate


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. I am disallowing you to shift the narrative away from your awful lack of rigor. The data do not in any way support presenting anecdote as information. You keep weaseling away from this basic principle.


The data says that the flu vax is only around 40% effective, so we can just leave it at that if you like.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> I'm always down for refinement. What language should I have used to give less of a everyone/categorical vibe and more that I'm just explaining my thought process, of which you may or may not adopt as you see fit..?


Don't equate being for vaccination with "merit", "tribalism" and other politically provocative ideas without spelling out the logical progression from one idea to the other. You are generating meritless (!) equivalencies imo.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> The data says that the flu vax is only around 40% effective, so we can just leave it at that if you like.


No. You are still ignoring the elephant in the room. You dishonestly used anecdote to support your interpretation of a completely unrelated data set. Address this and stop deflecting "the data! the data!"

Anecdote is not treatabl statistically.


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Don't equate being for vaccination with "merit", "tribalism" and other politically provocative ideas without spelling out the logical progression from one idea to the other. You are generating meritless (!) equivalencies imo.


If I'm against vaccination by tribalism, as in, I don't want republicans feeling like they can't get vaccinated without betraying their party...

...and I'm not allowed to support vaccines based on merit and I have to support all vaccines around the globe in general, even if in the future that means supporting something deadly from "Trump's Special Sauce For Democrats Only" because he paid off the right people...

...then what sort of ruleset could I come up with that fits?


----------



## Cycad (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Link:
> 
> 
> Google Translate
> ...


I searched for this and could not find it. Please provide the source.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Link:
> 
> 
> Google Translate
> ...


How many die from covid vs how many die from heart attacks, it's real simple. Did anybody actually die of a heart "heart attack", how do they define a heart attack in a young man without blood vessel disease? I think the FDA or Health Canada would have mentioned it, since they just gave full approval to Pfizer. So for you it will soon be the jab or the axe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Link:
> 
> 
> Google Translate
> ...


Couldn't find anything supporting your stand in English?


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> If I'm against vaccination by tribalism, as in, I don't want republicans feeling like they can't get vaccinated without betraying their party...
> 
> ...and I'm not allowed to support vaccines based on merit and I have to support all vaccines around the globe in general, even if in the future that means supporting something deadly from "Trump's Special Sauce For Democrats Only" because he paid off the right people...
> 
> ...then what sort of ruleset could I come up with that fits?


If you are against the vaccine "by tribalism" is ambiguous.

If you are against the vaccine due to tribal values (a clearer statement), you are by default *in favor of* Republicans feeling etc.

Perhaps much of my difficulty is that I am seeing you use phrases that do not mean to me what they mean to you. Thus my request for a clear and linear unpacking of a) terminology and b) the consequent reasoning.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh look another meme-club member who can't debate.



Lol. There is nothing to debate, ass munch.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not buying the theory that peej gets hard ons for anything. total limp dick energy from that little cuck


Very tiny penis .


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My goal is to bring awareness to the facts


youve lied repeatedly about how vaccines in general even work you phony fuck


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> If you are against the vaccine "by tribalism" is ambiguous.
> 
> If you are against the vaccine due to tribal values (a clearer statement), you are by default *in favor of* Republicans feeling etc.
> 
> Perhaps much of my difficulty is that I am seeing you use phrases that do not mean to me what they mean to you. Thus my request for a clear and linear unpacking of a) terminology and b) the consequent reasoning.


Aw c'mon bud, don't beat me up over "tribalism" versus "tribal values". It's not ambiguous, because you instantly knew that being an anti-vaxxer is synonymous with a republican position. Also, just want to make sure you're not having an absolutes argument? Because we're just talking in general. There are always plenty of exceptions.

Anyway, the goal with my thought process is often to leave room for people that feel disenfranchised. I don't want people to feel cornered and I want them to feel like they have somewhere to go. For example, I often try to separate republicanism from conservatism, so that someone that was a republican prior to 2016, and they were a republican because they held conservative values...I make that distinction so that they don't feel forced to be a republican and know that it's okay to be a conservative. It's bad to lump them together, because if you do that, then you're pushing conservatives into the republican party and you're harming your own interests, because democrats and conservatives can work together, but democrats and republicans cannot work together.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> Aw c'mon bud, don't beat me up over "tribalism" versus "tribal values". It's not ambiguous, because you instantly knew that being an anti-vaxxer is synonymous with a republican position. Also, just want to make sure you're not having an absolutes argument? Because we're just talking in general. There are always plenty of exceptions.
> 
> Anyway, the goal with my thought process is often to leave room for people that feel disenfranchised. I don't want people to feel cornered and I want them to feel like they have somewhere to go. For example, I often try to separate republicanism from conservatism, so that someone that was a republican prior to 2016, and they were a republican because they held conservative values...I make that distinction so that they don't feel forced to be a republican and know that it's okay to be a conservative. It's bad to lump them together, because if you do that, then you're pushing conservatives into the republican party and you're harming your own interests, because democrats and conservatives can work together, but democrats and republicans cannot work together.


No. Antivax is not the same as being Republican. Are you really proposing such black/white thinking? Are you really arguing against tribalism from a plainly tribalized premise? I cant work with such false equivalence.

I agree on Republican not equaling conservative. Republicans, at least the active majority of that party, have been unmasked, if I may say so, as Fascists.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> I've done that without even questioning your condition.


One of his conditions is kinda obvious.


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. Antivax is not the same as being Republican. Are you really proposing such black/white thinking? Are you really arguing against tribalism from a plainly tribalized premise? I cant work with such false equivalence.
> 
> I agree on Republican not equaling conservative. Republicans, at least the active majority of that party, have been unmasked, if I may say so, as Fascists.


Not proposing black/white thinking and, again, not making an absolutes argument, just stating what it is.









The Red/Blue Divide in COVID-19 Vaccination Rates


This post examines a growing COVID-19 vaccine gap in Red and Blue America, with the share of the population that have been fully vaccinated in counties that voted for President Biden in 2020 increa…




www.kff.org


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> Not proposing black/white thinking and, again, not making an absolutes argument, just stating what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your argument converts "mostly" to "completely". Dont you see that? I think you arent using words precisely. 
I'm not attacking you. I'm pointing out what I think are wrong ideas you are presenting.


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

I don't see it. To avoid the mostly/completely thing, I tried to ensure we weren't having an absolutes argument and were speaking in generalizations back on post 12,539. I think the link I posted shows the generalization is true, but feel free to rebut.


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's this week. Vaxxed people have figured out by now that they made mistakes weeks ago by unmasking and ending their social distancing as soon as they were "fully vaxxed". I saw it first-hand among many vaccinated people around me. As soon as the vaxxed started getting sick they all puckered up and remasked.
> 
> Meanwhile as a liberal I'm apparently betraying "my group" by not getting vaccinated. So while you and others here would like this to not be a political thing, at the same time you will call anyone who doesn't want a vax a Trump supporter. Sorry buddy, but you can't have it both ways.


Just using today as an example. Our government reduced the requirements of being masked saying it is a good idea but giving people the freedom to decide themselves. Since then most people have decided to continue wearing masks, almost all stores say you are to be masked. Eating establishments not for obvious reasons. Maybe in other reasons people have not learned the lesson but when we went from one of the lowest infection rates to one of the highest in North America I guess some people kind of thought there is something we can still do without much effort on our part. Currently our positive rate is about 2.3% of tested. 

I myself would like to get the virus now, not in half a year when my immune system sheds itself of the antibodies it built up. But that would seem bad in a public health scope of things. But I have no problem isolating for a couple of weeks at a time. Maybe we could do that on a last name letter lottery, who gets to go unmasked to catch some of the virus? Or we could set up little shower stalls and spray people with the most popular varient. And modulate the amount of people infected by the capacity in the medical system. I do believe we will all get it, even you.


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Well it's official Ladies & Gentlemen, this morning the 2019 novel coronavirus (COVID-19)) was declared a global threat by the W.H.O.
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Live Updates: W.H.O. Declares Pandemic as Number of Infected Countries Grows
> ...


Well since you're fucking at all if you did happen to die since you made this post or thread or whatever it is most likely you're only labeled as a coronavirus statistic you probably really died by getting hit in the head with a meteor on your porch in the middle I'm trying get to your rocking chair but since the hospital to get three times more money if you died from Corona virus or as it changed into covid-19 originally a mutated SARS virus so of course you died from covid-19 now those would be hospital that you weren't even at when you got hit by the meteor, get their money? Well here it is 2021 August and where I'm at in a lot of places it's all over now surprisingly as as soon as the election was over so was covid-19 and I wasn't the entire thing an old man without a mask the only reason I wore any Mast was when I was forced to even though I have emphysema and considered exempt some places still force you ! And I only complied then so I didn't have to go to court and fight against a $500 fine because I'm living on an old man's fixed-income could not afford a $500 fine even though I was exempt I didn't want to waste my time fighting and proven I was exempt 99% of the time I had no mask lung problems make you very susceptible to their supposed covid 19 pandemic don't get me wrong I know people got it but the numbers were so fraudulent due to the old Mighty Dollar it's pitiful anyway dude if you're still alive enjoy what's left of it it won't be for very long don't blink your eyes if you do you just might be gone! I would say take it easy but you already said you're fucked! So all I can really say to that is it's your call so okay then you be f u c k e d... And I'll be me Wawa lala lala lala Wawa Lala Walla Walla Walla


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Well since you're fucking at all if you did happen to die since you made this post or thread or whatever it is most likely you're only labeled as a coronavirus statistic you probably really died by getting hit in the head with a meteor on your porch in the middle I'm trying get to your rocking chair but since the hospital to get three times more money if you died from Corona virus or as it changed into covid-19 originally a mutated SARS virus so of course you died from covid-19 now those would be hospital that you weren't even at when you got hit by the meteor, get their money? Well here it is 2021 August and where I'm at in a lot of places it's all over now surprisingly as as soon as the election was over so was covid-19 and I wasn't the entire thing an old man without a mask the only reason I wore any Mast was when I was forced to even though I have emphysema and considered exempt some places still force you ! And I only complied then so I didn't have to go to court and fight against a $500 fine because I'm living on an old man's fixed-income could not afford a $500 fine even though I was exempt I didn't want to waste my time fighting and proven I was exempt 99% of the time I had no mask lung problems make you very susceptible to their supposed covid 19 pandemic don't get me wrong I know people got it but the numbers were so fraudulent due to the old Mighty Dollar it's pitiful anyway dude if you're still alive enjoy what's left of it it won't be for very long don't blink your eyes if you do you just might be gone! I would say take it easy but you already said you're fucked! So all I can really say to that is it's your call so okay then you be f u c k e d... And I'll be me Wawa lala lala lala Wawa Lala Walla Walla WallaView attachment 4972016


Do you not realize the extra costs of handling people with the virus (even if they are there for a different reason, like in your example a space rock landing on them)?

Also I call bullshit on your Trumptastic 'pandemic was over after the election' bs.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Well since you're fucking at all if you did happen to die since you made this post or thread or whatever it is most likely you're only labeled as a coronavirus statistic you probably really died by getting hit in the head with a meteor on your porch in the middle I'm trying get to your rocking chair but since the hospital to get three times more money if you died from Corona virus or as it changed into covid-19 originally a mutated SARS virus so of course you died from covid-19 now those would be hospital that you weren't even at when you got hit by the meteor, get their money? Well here it is 2021 August and where I'm at in a lot of places it's all over now surprisingly as as soon as the election was over so was covid-19 and I wasn't the entire thing an old man without a mask the only reason I wore any Mast was when I was forced to even though I have emphysema and considered exempt some places still force you ! And I only complied then so I didn't have to go to court and fight against a $500 fine because I'm living on an old man's fixed-income could not afford a $500 fine even though I was exempt I didn't want to waste my time fighting and proven I was exempt 99% of the time I had no mask lung problems make you very susceptible to their supposed covid 19 pandemic don't get me wrong I know people got it but the numbers were so fraudulent due to the old Mighty Dollar it's pitiful anyway dude if you're still alive enjoy what's left of it it won't be for very long don't blink your eyes if you do you just might be gone! I would say take it easy but you already said you're fucked! So all I can really say to that is it's your call so okay then you be f u c k e d... And I'll be me Wawa lala lala lala Wawa Lala Walla Walla WallaView attachment 4972016


Wow
Do much Meth?
I thought so


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

It's interesting when people assume hospitals are corrupt. The medical field is crazy strict with the rules, but for some reason, they're all willing to throw that away for a few extra bucks when it comes to Covid death classifications. I wonder if people realize they're projecting their own lack of morality and the fact that they're willing to lie/cheat/steal for a few extra bucks.


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Wow
> Do much Meth?
> I thought so


I think he was "hit in the head with a meteor on your porch in the middle I'm trying get to your rocking chair"


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Link:
> 
> 
> Google Translate
> ...


So in real terms how many people would end up in hospital with the vaccine administered as compared to not? If you have a small amount of women that have cardiac incidents as a baseline then that number is doubled, it might still be a minuscule number.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425002893116166144
So there were twenty more women in the age group have a heart attack. I would guess they might even survived it, being young and fit. So how many lives saved and long therm concequences dodged by having people vaccinated? That said, it seems that the vaccinated are getting infected and ending up in hospital. Either another shot is needed or we need to select a time period after being vaccinated where the person is infected with the virus. Preferably when the amount of antibodies are the greatest in the body.


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Well since you're fucking at all if you did happen to die since you made this post or thread or whatever it is most likely you're only labeled as a coronavirus statistic you probably really died by getting hit in the head with a meteor on your porch in the middle I'm trying get to your rocking chair but since the hospital to get three times more money if you died from Corona virus or as it changed into covid-19 originally a mutated SARS virus so of course you died from covid-19 now those would be hospital that you weren't even at when you got hit by the meteor, get their money? Well here it is 2021 August and where I'm at in a lot of places it's all over now surprisingly as as soon as the election was over so was covid-19 and I wasn't the entire thing an old man without a mask the only reason I wore any Mast was when I was forced to even though I have emphysema and considered exempt some places still force you ! And I only complied then so I didn't have to go to court and fight against a $500 fine because I'm living on an old man's fixed-income could not afford a $500 fine even though I was exempt I didn't want to waste my time fighting and proven I was exempt 99% of the time I had no mask lung problems make you very susceptible to their supposed covid 19 pandemic don't get me wrong I know people got it but the numbers were so fraudulent due to the old Mighty Dollar it's pitiful anyway dude if you're still alive enjoy what's left of it it won't be for very long don't blink your eyes if you do you just might be gone! I would say take it easy but you already said you're fucked! So all I can really say to that is it's your call so okay then you be f u c k e d... And I'll be me Wawa lala lala lala Wawa Lala Walla Walla WallaView attachment 4972016


And then the US statistics (I am assuming that is where you are from, your logic points in that direction) being padded so hospitals get more money would be way out of whack as compared to your northern neighbour, Canada, where the hospitals are run by the government. And it would not be in the government's interest to have hospitals charge more per covid patient than a regular patient since the government both charges itself and pays itself the greater amount. 

In other words, there is no winner up in Canada for the hospitals to cook the books. And in other countries in the world with a similar health system capability with ranges of government pay to private insurance paying more, with hospitals government run and privately run, the infection rates, death rates, they all seem to track in roughly the same numbers as in the US. So obviously it is only in the conspiracy laden minds that the US hospitals are cooking the books. And since private insurance pays for much of the costs in the US, I would guess they would have a few people on the lookout for the cooked figures.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2021)

printer said:


> And then the US statistics (I am assuming that is where you are from, your logic points in that direction) being padded so hospitals get more money would be way out of whack as compared to your northern neighbour, Canada, where the hospitals are run by the government. And it would not be in the government's interest to have hospitals charge more per covid patient than a regular patient since the government both charges itself and pays itself the greater amount.
> 
> In other words, there is no winner up in Canada for the hospitals to cook the books. And in other countries in the world with a similar health system capability with ranges of government pay to private insurance paying more, with hospitals government run and privately run, the infection rates, death rates, they all seem to track in roughly the same numbers as in the US. So obviously it is only in the conspiracy laden minds that the US hospitals are cooking the books. And since private insurance pays for much of the costs in the US, I would guess they would have a few people on the lookout for the cooked figures.


Logic is lost on him and facts don't work either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2021)

*'Donald Trump Fears That Crowd': How Hecklers Are Controlling Public Health Policy*


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

1212ham said:


> I think he was "hit in the head with a meteor on your porch in the middle I'm trying get to your rocking chair"


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> View attachment 4972043


Your showing your age.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

1212ham said:


> I think he was "hit in the head with a meteor on your porch in the middle I'm trying get to your rocking chair"


This is what he needs



About 3 or 4 with a shot or 2 & he'll be fine


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Logic is lost on him and facts don't work either.


And that is the thing I find so odd about a lot of Americans. They do not bother to look outside their borders to see what is happening in the rest of the world to check if they are being fed a line or not. Obviously the ones that have been taking part in our discussions are way up to speed than many of their brethren. Mind you, I have no clue on football statistics (or hockey for that matter, I know, the shame) but have a good idea what is happening in health care. But then, I have spent a few years there.


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is what he needs
> 
> View attachment 4972045
> 
> About 3 or 4 with a shot or 2 & he'll be fine


Yeah but... ...we are on a weed site. You would think we could medicate ourselves well enough. Oh right, you can't walk around all day stone on weed but you can on Prozac. See, it only takes a few seconds to really think a problem through.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

printer said:


> Your showing your age.


Yea, I'm old fuck 
That's what I learned to read on
That & these 





View attachment 4972054


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, I'm old fuck
> That's what I learned to read on
> That & these
> 
> ...


Would not mean much to millennials. Obviously I can relate.


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

*Nearly 60% of hospitalized COVID-19 patients in Israel fully vaccinated, data shows*
Of 514 patients in Israel hospitalized with COVID-19 as of Aug. 15, 59 percent were fully vaccinated, according to an Aug. 16 article from _Science _that cited national data tracked by Israel's largest health management organization. The figures suggest breakthrough infections may be more common than the term implies, the report suggests.

Most of the vaccinated patients who were hospitalized, about 87 percent, were at least 60 years old.

"This is a very clear warning sign for the rest of the world," said Ran Balicer, CIO at Clalit Health Services, Israel's largest health maintenance organization. "If it can happen here, it can probably happen anywhere," he told _Science_.

The country has one of the world's highest COVID-19 vaccination levels, with about 78 percent of those ages 12 and older fully vaccinated, mostly with the Pfizer vaccine. At the same time, Israel now has one of the highest infection rates in the world, potentially a sign of waning vaccine immunity as the highly contagious delta variant spreads, _Science_ reports.

In response, Israel began administering booster doses to people ages 60 and older July 30. The country has since expanded booster dose eligibility to Israelis who are at least 50 years old.

Given the large number of fully vaccinated Israelis, some breakthrough cases were expected, health officials say, and a growing body of research has shown those who are unvaccinated face far higher risks of severe illness or death from a COVID-19 infection.




__





Nearly 60% of hospitalized COVID-19 patients in Israel fully vaccinated, data shows


Of 514 patients in Israel hospitalized with COVID-19 as of Aug. 15, 59 percent were fully vaccinated, according to an Aug. 16 report from Science, citing a study from Israel's largest HMO. The figures suggest breakthrough infections may be more common than the term implies.




www.beckershospitalreview.com





There you go. "Most of the vaccinated patients who were hospitalized, about 87 percent, were at least 60 years old." So it is not as if the vaccine is not working. But boy, we sure did not need the Delta. Looking at further Israel data.


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

printer said:


> Would not mean much to millennials. Obviously I can relate.


I almost forgot this


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Wow
> Do much Meth?
> I thought so


 yeah you seem to be more like a meth head to me you guys are so fucking gullible it's pitiful you believe everything you read just because you can't wait to jump on somebody's ass too bad everything I said was bulshit I guess maybe that put a thorn in your meth head Tire huh you say whatever the hell you want but I won x $50 bet over you guys thank you! And a place we talked about going potty is it no place to talk about that damn virus that has killed so many people including my friends


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Hahaha oh boy he he he he oh hahaha oh boy oh boy you guys are so God damn gullible it's terrible LOL I believe that you will all need to be blessed and you one day 50 me fifty bucks thank you thank you very much LOL LOL hit in the head with meteorite on your way your rocking chair oh my God you guys are funny I told the guy I won the $50 from that's the meteor meteorite wood really hit home... I bet him there at least three people would chime in on this and jump on my ass did you guys pass that got four of you probably would have been more if I do Let It Go a little longer yeah I took those conspiracy theories would really get you going to be honest I've had friends die America and in Egypt and Canada I really couldn't believe it when I saw people talking about here talking about it here when you're supposed to be talking about growing pot did somebody actually felt it was necessary talk about it damn virus I'm so sick of hearing about but anyway my buddy didn't think you guys would take it so seriously about what I said and I told him you would he argued with me so I didn't 50 bucks and I won he he he he he it all boils down to this I got you got you I got you make it right on the head yeah I wonder how much damage that would do to somebody I don't think there be anything left of them have you ever seen the meteorite crater in Arizona man oh man and how about the one that took the dinosaurs out that must have really been something


He's fucking schizoid.







*Schizophrenia*
Everyone diagnosed with schizophrenia is affected differently. While the causes of the disorder are still being discovered, over the years, researchers have learned a lot about schizophrenia.
Today, we know that schizophrenia can affect how a person thinks, manages their emotions, makes decisions, and relates to other people. For many, managing the symptoms of schizophrenia requires a range of treatments along with *the support of a caregiver and treatment team (RIU?)*





Actor portrayal





*What are some of the symptoms of schizophrenia?*
The symptoms of schizophrenia vary and may be disruptive or, in some cases, hard to notice (not with this guy, that's for sure). Just as there isn't a single lab or brain imaging test for schizophrenia, a single symptom can't be used to diagnose this condition. That's why healthcare providers must look at a number of signs and symptoms before making a diagnosis, including:
*Positive symptoms*
The positive symptoms of schizophrenia are associated with "losing touch" with reality. These symptoms may include:

Seeing, hearing, or even feeling things that no one else can
Beliefs in something even after it's proven to be false
Disorganized thinking, such as trouble organizing thoughts or connecting them logically
Involuntary movements or the lack of movement altogether
*Negative symptoms*
Negative symptoms may mean a disruption in normal everyday emotions and behaviors. These symptoms can sometimes be mistaken for depression or other conditions and may include:

Behavior where the person's face or voice does not move or show emotion
A lack of feeling pleasure in everyday life
An inability to take part in or to stick with planned activities
Talking only a little, even when asked to talk
*Associated symptoms*
These symptoms may be subtle compared to the positive symptoms mentioned above. They may include:

Difficulty with memory or paying attention
Difficulty understanding information to make decisions
Smiling or laughing for no appropriate reason
Depressed mood (loss of interest)
Lack of interest in food (refusing to eat)
Disturbed sleeping patterns


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> He's fucking schizoid.


Yeah I figured that's what it would do to you talking about God damn virus when he supposed to talk about pot yeah I'm a schizoid you guys are pitiful so dumb we believe anything you fucking read that's what my bet was all about


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I almost forgot this
> 
> View attachment 4972069


/https://youtu.be/3028oDEKZo4


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Hahaha oh boy he he he he oh hahaha oh boy oh boy you guys are so God damn gullible it's terrible LOL I believe that you will all need to be blessed and you one day 50 me fifty bucks thank you thank you very much LOL LOL hit in the head with meteorite on your way your rocking chair oh my God you guys are funny I told the guy I won the $50 from that's the meteor meteorite wood really hit home... I bet him there at least three people would chime in on this and jump on my ass did you guys pass that got four of you probably would have been more if I do Let It Go a little longer yeah I took those conspiracy theories would really get you going to be honest I've had friends die America and in Egypt and Canada I really couldn't believe it when I saw people talking about here talking about it here when you're supposed to be talking about growing pot did somebody actually felt it was necessary talk about it damn virus I'm so sick of hearing about but anyway my buddy didn't think you guys would take it so seriously about what I said and I told him you would he argued with me so I didn't 50 bucks and I won he he he he he it all boils down to this I got you got you I got you make it right on the head yeah I wonder how much damage that would do to somebody I don't think there be anything left of them have you ever seen the meteorite crater in Arizona man oh man and how about the one that took the dinosaurs out that must have really been something


Wow you typed some stupid shit on the internet acting like a troll and got a response.

You are a genius.

Good to know you are paying attention though. And know you are full of the shit that I figured you were.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Hahaha oh boy he he he he oh hahaha oh boy oh boy you guys are so God damn gullible it's terrible LOL I believe that you will all need to be blessed and you one day 50 me fifty bucks thank you thank you very much LOL LOL hit in the head with meteorite on your way your rocking chair oh my God you guys are funny I told the guy I won the $50 from that's the meteor meteorite wood really hit home... I bet him there at least three people would chime in on this and jump on my ass did you guys pass that got four of you probably would have been more if I do Let It Go a little longer yeah I took those conspiracy theories would really get you going to be honest I've had friends die America and in Egypt and Canada I really couldn't believe it when I saw people talking about here talking about it here when you're supposed to be talking about growing pot did somebody actually felt it was necessary talk about it damn virus I'm so sick of hearing about but anyway my buddy didn't think you guys would take it so seriously about what I said and I told him you would he argued with me so I didn't 50 bucks and I won he he he he he it all boils down to this I got you got you I got you make it right on the head yeah I wonder how much damage that would do to somebody I don't think there be anything left of them have you ever seen the meteorite crater in Arizona man oh man and how about the one that took the dinosaurs out that must have really been something


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

How fucking stupid is Trudeau? The US is nearing 200k infections daily and we’re letting Americans cross the border. Meanwhile, Canada has 5k daily cases and the border is closed to Canadians going into the US. 


Travellers to Canada doubled after border reopened to Americans

The number of people crossing the land border into Canada more than doubled in the first week that fully vaccinated Americans were once again allowed to enter the country for non-essential travel.

Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/AZRMPEUusQMej5N3uKJWLaA


----------



## HGCC (Aug 25, 2021)

Damn a white Russian sounds good.

I always wonder about the various notifications, what's in that crazy guys Google photos timeline?


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Wow you typed some stupid shit on the internet acting like a troll and got a response.
> 
> You are a genius.
> 
> Good to know you are paying attention though. And know you are full of the shit that I figured you were.


Thank you thank you very much I figured I was in the right place after all the door said bathroom and I really had to go! You really need to change your brand of toilet paper though because hgcc brand is the worst brand of generic toilet papers on the market actually a roll of 90 grit sandpaper would feel so much better and it would remove a whole lot more shit! I would hate to see a young lady try and dry herself on this stuff ! It's much more suited for an all male gay bar! When I saw your picture on it I was pretty reluctant oh, but I really had no choice! And just as I figured , hgcc generic brand toilet paper didn't remove shit on my ass!


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Thank you thank you very much I figured I was in the right place after all the door said bathroom and I really had to go! You really need to change your brand of toilet paper though because hgcc brand is the worst brand of generic toilet papers on the market actually a roll of 90 grit sandpaper would feel so much better and it would remove a whole lot more shit! I would hate to see a young lady try and dry herself on this stuff ! It's much more suited for an all male gay bar! When I saw your picture on it I was pretty reluctant oh, but I really had no choice! And just as I figured , hgcc generic brand toilet paper didn't remove shit on my ass!


No worries weirdo, I buy Quilted Northern.


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Hahaha oh boy he he he he oh hahaha oh boy oh boy you guys are so God damn gullible it's terrible LOL I believe that you will all need to be blessed and you one day 50 me fifty bucks thank you thank you very much LOL LOL hit in the head with meteorite on your way your rocking chair oh my God you guys are funny I told the guy I won the $50 from that's the meteor meteorite wood really hit home... I bet him there at least three people would chime in on this and jump on my ass did you guys pass that got four of you probably would have been more if I do Let It Go a little longer yeah I took those conspiracy theories would really get you going to be honest I've had friends die America and in Egypt and Canada I really couldn't believe it when I saw people talking about here talking about it here when you're supposed to be talking about growing pot did somebody actually felt it was necessary talk about it damn virus I'm so sick of hearing about but anyway my buddy didn't think you guys would take it so seriously about what I said and I told him you would he argued with me so I didn't 50 bucks and I won he he he he he it all boils down to this I got you got you I got you make it right on the head yeah I wonder how much damage that would do to somebody I don't think there be anything left of them have you ever seen the meteorite crater in Arizona man oh man and how about the one that took the dinosaurs out that must have really been something


Stream of consciousness thing going on? It is that brown acid.


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2021)

*Georgia governor calls out National Guard to help in hospitals as cases surge*
Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp (R) issued an order this week to deploy more than 100 National Guardsmen to hospitals across the state in order to aid hospital staff amid a surge of coronavirus infections that have caused emergency rooms to reach capacity.

“These guardsmen will assist our front-line health care workers as they provide quality medical care during the current increase in cases and hospitalizations, and I greatly appreciate General (Tom) Carden and his team for their willingness to answer the call again in our fight against COVID-19,” Kemp said, according to WSBTV.

“This Georgia National Guard mission is in addition to the 2,800 state-supported staff and 450 new beds brought online I announced last week, at a total state investment of $625 million through December of this year," he added. "I continue to urge all Georgians to talk to a medical professional about getting vaccinated."

Soldiers and airmen were reportedly set to begin arriving in the state as early as Tuesday to support Georgia's 10 most strained hospitals, the head of Georgia’s National Guard told WSBTV.

Georgia has seen a 58 percent increase in coronavirus cases over the past 14 days, according to data collected by The New York Times. The Peach State is also averaging over 8,000 new cases per day. 

“From our standpoint, the biggest contributor is the spread of the virus in the unvaccinated population in the community,” John Delzell, a physician at the Northeast Georgia Hospital System, said, according to the news outlet.

Delzell said he is most concerned about staffing and space as the hospital system prepares to face another potential surge in COVID-19 cases.
“Everyone is really tired. It’s really never gone away,” Delzell said.

Grady Health System welcomed the move in a statement.

“Grady greatly appreciates the National Guard assistance provided by Governor Kemp," it said, according to WSBTV. "Grady hospital is over capacity, our emergency room is at critical mass but Team Grady will continue to work tirelessly to provide exceptional care to all who come through our doors. The guard personnel is a much needed additional resource to continue doing just that_."








Georgia governor calls out National Guard to help in hospitals as cases surge


Georgia Gov.




thehill.com




_


----------



## HGCC (Aug 25, 2021)

PLEASE CHECK THAT VOICEMAIL!!!!


----------



## mooray (Aug 25, 2021)

Getting warmer. Fewer words seem to read a little better. Now it'd be nice if you dumped the repetitive images.


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> . . . . . . . . . .Well here it is 2021 August and where I'm at in a lot of places it's all over now surprisingly as as soon as the election was over so was covid-19. . . . . . . . .


President Joe Rob fucked this up too. The last week 45 was in office our daily average was 4000 dead a day (with one day hitting over 5000) We were number one in the world. A shining example for everyone else on depopulation. Joe Rob gets sworn in and the first thing he does is go on and on about get the vaccine, social distance, wear a mask if you can't. It got really bad this summer. There was one day with less than 200 covid deaths. Luckily GOP governors are taking the lead and getting the numbers back up. It is with great pride that I can say my governor here in Florida is a big part of the reason we are back over 1000 deaths a day.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)

Statewide mask mandate in effect here in Oregon and across the river in Washington. I'm glad. Those that don't want to wear a mask can stay home.









Vaxx Coalition Head Count: Portland Now Has 24 Bars That Will Request Proof of Vaccination at the Door







www.wweek.com


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Statewide mask mandate in effect here in Oregon and across the river in Washington. I'm glad. Those that don't want to wear a mask can stay home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certain people have mental conditions that prevent them from wearing mask but you wouldn't know that would you  keep up the good work


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Certain people have mental conditions that prevent them from wearing mask but you wouldn't know that would you  keep up the good work


And besides the mental condition they also have medical conditions


----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Certain people have mental conditions that prevent them from wearing mask but you wouldn't know that would you  keep up the good work


I will.



Oldman13 said:


> And besides the mental condition they also have medical conditions


People intubated in the intensive care unit suffering from Covid have medical conditions also.


----------



## mooray (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Certain people have mental conditions that prevent them from wearing mask but you wouldn't know that would you  keep up the good work


There's an amusing taste-of-your-own-medicine parallel in there somewhere, where people have downplayed Covid deaths due to health conditions because they were halfway into the grave already so who cares, and then cried about having to wear a mask due to health conditions....even though they're halfway into the grave already so who cares.


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)

And now for the good news. 6 million shots in the past 7 days. Many of them first timers. Death and destruction will focus a person's attention.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Thank you thank you very much I figured I was in the right place after all the door said bathroom and I really had to go! You really need to change your brand of toilet paper though because hgcc brand is the worst brand of generic toilet papers on the market actually a roll of 90 grit sandpaper would feel so much better and it would remove a whole lot more shit! I would hate to see a young lady try and dry herself on this stuff ! It's much more suited for an all male gay bar! When I saw your picture on it I was pretty reluctant oh, but I really had no choice! And just as I figured , hgcc generic brand toilet paper didn't remove shit on my ass!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Certain people have mental conditions that prevent them from wearing mask but you wouldn't know that would you  keep up the good work


Is that one of your mental conditions too?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

__





How will Delta evolve? Here's what the theory tells us






theconversation.com


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

actually the mask thing it's kind of funny sometimes, I mean light used to be harassed and possibly arrested if you walked into a bank with a mask on! Now you walk into a without a mask on you are harassed and possibly arrested and get a fine... do the inmates wear masks or is that how they got in there in the first place ? Oh yeah speaking of bars if you find one that's open personally I don't drink I don't condone it people will do what people will do oh, and that's the way it should be! But anyway if they practice safe sex , besides a condom do they wear masks as well? Or they too drunk to put either one on? Now that there are so many companies out there getting rich on making masks I mean you might as well get a designer mask? If your going to make somebody rich you might as well get one that doesn't look like you're terminally sick you know pay for the copper infused hanging mask you look much better to your sex partner wearing it then you do the blue sickly looking thing! Pretty soon they'll be wearing them for so long at their newborn children well look as if they are wearing one when they're born hey honey look look little Joey and Susie look like both of us isn't that nice? Yes dear except for I don't know which one is Joey ?I can only tell when I'm changing their diapers oh my God what have we done? Nothing honey there our babies don't you just love them okay I'm off to work now I got to unload the largest shipment of masks from China we ever got isn't life Grand!


----------



## mooray (Aug 25, 2021)

Be honest, how many chainmails have you forwarded about Obama taking your guns?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> [QUOTE="Oldman13, post: 16498406, actually the mask thing it's kind of funny sometimes, I mean light used to be harassed and possibly arrested if you walked into a bank with a mask on! Now you walk into a without a mask on you are harassed and possibly arrested and get a fine... do the inmates wear masks or is that how they got in there in the first place ? Oh yeah speaking of bars if you find one that's open personally I don't drink I don't condone it people will do what people will do oh, and that's the way it should be! But anyway if they practice safe sex , besides a condom do they wear masks as well? Or they too drunk to put either one on? Now that there are so many companies out there getting rich on making masks I mean you might as well get a designer mask? If your going to make somebody rich you might as well get one that doesn't look like you're terminally sick you know pay for the copper infused hanging mask you look much better to your sex partner wearing it then you do the blue sickly looking thing! Pretty soon they'll be wearing them for so long at their newborn children well look as if they are wearing one when they're born hey honey look look little Joey and Susie look like both of us isn't that nice? Yes dear except for I don't know which one is Joey ?I can only tell when I'm changing their diapers oh my God what have we done? Nothing honey there our babies don't you just love them okay I'm off to work now I got to unload the largest shipment of masks from China we ever got isn't life Grand!


You don’t need a mask you need some fucking duct tape . Can you please just shut the fuck up?


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

[/QUOTE]
Oh yeah I was real cunning wasn't it a real brain-twister I was expecting it by the way LOL did you really think I wasn't mister Canuck hahaha I'm laughing my ass off your type is so damn predictable it's pitiful


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

mooray said:


> Be honest, how many chainmails have you forwarded about Obama taking your guns?


I don't believe in chain mail that for losers like you..... oh look honey bun I got any a chain letter if I forward it I'll be rich oh boy and if I don't disaster will certainly hit me and when it hits me it also will hit you dear chainmail that's for losers kind of like a boozer if you're a Boozer your loser


----------



## mooray (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> This is the type of people you are all you can resort to is crap like that


Finally, I can like one of your posts. I agree, that guy is an idiot.


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You don’t need a mask you need some fucking duct tape . Can you please just shut the fuck up?


I'm not the one that's continuing this Mister doctor trichome are your eyeballs Amber or clear maybe they're milky white whatever they already serve you can't see the writing before their face I was going to talk to you any of you to begin with


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Oh yeah I was real cunning wasn't it a real brain-twister I was expecting it by the way LOL did you really think I wasn't mister Canuck hahaha I'm laughing my ass off your type is so damn predictable it's pitiful


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

mooray said:


> Finally, I can like one of your posts. I agree, that guy is an idiot.


Really like it doesn't take an idiot maybe a idiot with a mouthful of shit pardon that bad help myself when you open your mouth it just flows out! Yeah as I was saying it takes an idiot to know an idiot but please keep on with your insults seriously I need the feedback. Keep shoveling out the pile after pile


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Oh wow you scared me now oh Lord help me there's a kangaroo kind of looks like a jackass but is a kangaroo after me


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Oh wow you scared me now oh Lord help me there's a kangaroo kind of looks like a jackass but is a kangaroo after me


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Oh wow you scared me now oh Lord help me there's a kangaroo kind of looks like a jackass but is a kangaroo after me


Maybe you can copy my IP address and send your gang of hoodlums over to see me with their boxing gloves on oh my aren't you I know you I know you bad. Can't you tell how o I'm n shivering in my boots


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Maybe you can copy my IP address and send your gang of hoodlums over to see me with their boxing gloves on oh my aren't you I know you I know you bad. Can't you tell how o I'm n shivering in my boots


Oh yeah that one looks just like you must have got a selfie


----------



## mooray (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Really like it doesn't take an idiot maybe a idiot with a mouthful of shit pardon that bad help myself when you open your mouth it just flows out! Yeah as I was saying it takes an idiot to know an idiot but please keep on with your insults seriously I need the feedback. Keep shoveling out the pile after pile


Hey bud, I understand the world has gotten worse and it's confusing and frustrating, but don't waste what time you have left holding onto so much hate. You're not going to change it, may as well seek out people/places/things that make you happy and immerse yourself in that.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Oh yeah that one looks just like you must have got a selfie


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2021)

Piss off, DeSantis says Florida.









More than half of Florida's students now go to schools with mask mandates, defying DeSantis


More than half of Florida's students are now enrolled in public school districts with mask mandates despite threats of sanctions from the administration of Republican Gov. Ron DeSantis, who decreed that only parents can decide whether their children wear masks. On Tuesday night, two school...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4972443


Looks more like you licking your ass God damn you must be blind


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> And I would be here if you guys didn't know how to shut up! I could give a crap if I post here or not except I do need more info about your type so please continue passing the microphone over to the dude that's licking his ass maybe he'll pull his tongue out of his butt hole for a second and say something worth saying okay folks listen up and pay attention his tongue is slowly sliding out- - - -


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

Well bless my britches lookee there it's dr. Trichome his eyes aren't clear his eyes aren't milky white and his eyes certainly art Amber most likely they're brown that's why you got them hidden and you know what brown eyes mean hahaha


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 25, 2021)

printer said:


> I myself would like to get the virus now


Nah, wrong state of mind in my opinion.
Focus on not getting it, because it's a crap shoot if you do.
You can survive it or you won't or you could end up like me, with permanent lung damage.
Mask up/vaccinate or essentially commit suicide.
But, if you really want to get it soon, just go spend a week or so (shouldn't take that long  ) at Disney World in Orlando, Florida.
That should work


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> And I would be here if you guys didn't know how to shut up! I could give a crap if I post here or not except I do need more info about your type so please continue passing the microphone over to the dude that's licking his ass maybe he'll pull his tongue out of his butt hole for a second and say something worth saying okay folks listen up and pay attention his tongue is slowly sliding out- - - -


quoting yourself 3 times?? 

are you on the spectrum? raised under power lines? dropped on your head as an infant? or just new to the internet?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 25, 2021)

printer said:


> And that is the thing I find so odd about a lot of Americans. They do not bother to look outside their borders to see what is happening in the rest of the world to check if they are being fed a line or not.


It's really simple actually.
The average American, well around 80% or so I think, is undereducated and/or are just plain fucking stupid & fall for that line of shit that they have been beaten over the head with ever since their 1st breath, and that is we, the USA, are exceptional/enlightened/#1 and the rest of the World is composed of shit holes/Socialists/Communists & fools that just don't get it, that we are superior to anyone else on this Planet.
I was born here so yea, I'm officially an American so I'll use that word, although it makes me queasy.
I was fortunate enough to spend a lot of time in Ireland and visited some EU countries & I listened to what they thought about the US & Americans & mostly, nah, fuck mostly, more like all, even the Irish which is a huge shock because they loved the USA, had big problems with the States.
They are like what the fuck are you doing (I know how that emotion feels), you arrogant bastards.
Yup, we are not well liked around the Globe
Really?
Fuck yea, really.
I almost got my ass beat in a bar in Germany when this bunch I was drinking with found out I was American (last time that happened, I was pure Irish from then on  )
I even got fucked with in Dublin (I couldn't fool them  ) & had to convince them that I also hated Reagan & it took awile for them to be convinced.
So what is to be done?
Well, I'd start with education.
The system we have in place now DOES NOT FUCKING WORK for the majority.
It's so fucking obvious it's ridiculous
Our test scores internationally suck, like really suck (just like our Healthcare)
There is too much inequity in the system, I've seen it 1st hand & my wife is a teacher and she describes the challenges she faces everyday, from getting copier paper to paperclips, but that's simply because she teaches at a school in a low income area & because of that, a weak tax base, they get jack shit.
For example, in my wife's school in Bridgeport, CT they give her room 10 computers for 30 students, they take turns.
In the next town, 15 miles away in Wilton, a wealthy area with a strong tax base each child gets their own laptop.
Do you see a problem here?
Coupled with the cost of higher education, so high that hardly anyone can afford it without going into debt for the rest of their lives, this country is fucked.
We are a nation, believe it or not, that whether it be Education or Medical or Race relations or Climate or now COVID-19/Delta (soon Lambda?) that is in deep trouble.
Like really deep trouble.
I've been political ever since JFK was shot in 1963 and Sister Teresa came into the room and told the class Kennedy was dead.
I used to watch him on TV with my father & I liked him.
Anyway I'm not going to recite every horrible thing I've witnessed happen here, there's just too fucking many, but I'll tell you what, I've never seen things so fucked up in my life.
I wish I could solely blame Trump, but I'd be kidding myself.
Trump is just a mirror of who the fuck we really are, and that sucks, bigtime


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Nah, wrong state of mind in my opinion.
> Focus on not getting it, because it's a crap shoot if you do.
> You can survive it or you won't or you could end up like me, with permanent lung damage.
> Mask up/vaccinate or essentially commit suicide.
> ...


I have been my best to keep from getting it, sister has lung damage from SARS, almost lost her. But they are figuring that we all will get the Delta whether we are vaccinated or not. The benefit of being vaccinated is your immune system has a better chance of fighting it off. I would rather fight it off when I have the most resources possible with a topped up antibody contingent. Now if I really wanted to get infected I would look for the next Trump rally. Get a 'I survived a Trump rally' t-shirt while I am there. Then again, I am not allowed across the border yet, at least someone is looking after me, even if unintentionally.


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's really simple actually.
> The average American, well around 80% or so I think, is undereducated and/or are just plain fucking stupid & fall for that line of shit that they have been beaten over the head with ever since their 1st breath, and that is we, the USA, are exceptional/enlightened/#1 and the rest of the World is composed of shit holes/Socialists/Communists & fools that just don't get it, that we are superior to anyone else on this Planet.
> I was born here so yea, I'm officially an American so I'll use that word, although it makes me queasy.
> I was fortunate enough to spend a lot of time in Ireland and visited some EU countries & I listened to what they thought about the US & Americans & mostly, nah, fuck mostly, more like all, even the Irish which is a huge shock because they loved the USA, had big problems with the States.
> ...


Why I worry for the newer generations.


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2021)

*Judge rules Texas governor can't enforce mask mandate ban*
Judge Tonya Parker sided with Dallas County Judge Clay Jenkins on Wednesday, issuing a temporary injunction against Abbott’s ban on mask mandates, The Dallas Morning News reported.

The move will allow Jenkins’s mask order, in addition to similar policies in other local school districts, to remain in place for the time being.

Jenkins will now have the ability to issue penalties to individuals who do not comply with the county’s policy, which requires that masks are worn in businesses, schools and county-owned buildings, according to The Dallas Morning News.

Parker wrote in the ruling that Jenkins proved that Dallas County residents “will suffer probable imminent and irreparable injury through County Judge Jenkins being precluded from exercising his authority” to mandate masks in public, ABC 8 WFAA reported.

The controversy in Dallas began when Commissioner J.J. Koch filed a lawsuit against Jenkins earlier this month after being removed from a courtroom for refusing to wear a mask.

Jenkins responded by filing a lawsuit against Abbott over an executive order he signed that banned mask mandates.
The temporary injunction, however, will likely be appealed to the Fifth Court of Appeals in Dallas and then to the Texas Supreme Court, before a final ruling is made, The Dallas Morning News noted.








Judge rules Texas governor can’t enforce mask mandate ban


A Dallas County judge has ruled against Texas Gov. Greg Abbott’s (R) move to ban mask mandates in the state, contending that such a policy violates the county’s ability to redu…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2021)

mooray said:


> Hey bud, I understand the world has gotten worse and it's confusing and frustrating, but don't waste what time you have left holding onto so much hate. You're not going to change it, may as well seek out people/places/things that make you happy and immerse yourself in that.


that is the key and you have your one vote, so make it count..going to technology was/is hard for many and it's a big step- it's not just adding seat belt mandate or letting everyone drink from the same fountain.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 25, 2021)

mooray said:


> Be honest, how many chainmails have you forwarded about Obama taking your guns?


**


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's really simple actually.
> The average American, well around 80% or so I think, is undereducated and/or are just plain fucking stupid & fall for that line of shit that they have been beaten over the head with ever since their 1st breath, and that is we, the USA, are exceptional/enlightened/#1 and the rest of the World is composed of shit holes/Socialists/Communists & fools that just don't get it, that we are superior to anyone else on this Planet.
> I was born here so yea, I'm officially an American so I'll use that word, although it makes me queasy.
> I was fortunate enough to spend a lot of time in Ireland and visited some EU countries & I listened to what they thought about the US & Americans & mostly, nah, fuck mostly, more like all, even the Irish which is a huge shock because they loved the USA, had big problems with the States.
> ...


when Capitalism is your leader this is what happens to it's people.


----------



## mooray (Aug 25, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> that is the key and you have your one vote, so make it count..going to technology was/is hard for many and it's a big step- it's not just adding seat belt mandate or letting everyone drink from the same fountain.


Word. I started off being a dick, to what I thought was just another dick, but then a different picture began to emerge. It's a sickness you see all over facebook, people wasting what's supposed to be their golden years, full of angst and anger pounding on a keyboard. Cut the cord, go fishin', have a beer/toke, watch a sunset and hug your ol' lady.


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Aw yes isn't it a great feeling I wish I could say the same


CunningCanuk said:


>





schuylaar said:


> that is the key and you have your one vote, so make it count..going to technology was/is hard for many and it's a big step- it's not just adding seat belt mandate or letting everyone drink from the same fountain.


Seriously dude do what you say I full of hate you got that backwards! You're the one is full of hate! I guess you can't read or see or anyting or you would remember I'm not the one that attacked you hear all I did is comment on somebody else's post somebody else not you you did not have to elaborate on it but like I said I bet somebody that had a lot more confidence in you guys than I did a lot more ! Poor little guy you should see what his face looks like now he looked up to you guys he told me that you guys have a lot more brains then I was given you credit for and I told him before I ever said all the bulshit I said, and that's exactly what it was bulshit ! I told him all you minions here because that's what you are minions in a not needed political section of a marijuana discussion site that you would leave would leave no holes unbarred and do nothing but at me after I posted you have no idea what my real opinions are at all! But there is one opinion that will stand I can't believe that you actually stand there with a straight face and tell me that my vote counts and is safe yeah bulshit especially with chinese-made voting booth it was proven with facts an actual demonstration how easily you're but we can be manipulated people literally showed everybody in front of their faces not on TV in front of their faces how easily your vote can be changed and you stand there and tell me that my vote counts yeah right go tell it to the chaplain pal he paid to listen and don't worry everything you guys are saying here it'll be posted so please send me some more like I said I need all the feedback how do you say zactly how your type of people act when somebody says something that they don't even believe in themselves it was only to get you riled and it worked quite well this I must thank you for because it's the real you yeah politics and friendships, and family unless you are on the same side and have the same beliefs don't mix very well because you can't even accept the fact that somebody else on the planet might believe something else besides you all you have are lies and deceit! So again I laugh in your face – – my vote counts haha haha my vote counts about as much as you couldn't resist attacking somebody that told you a pack of Lies to prove a point..... Yeah hit in the head by a meter while on his way to his rocking chair oh my God come on what a bunch of inbred idiots now I'm assuming a lot like you do you all the time assume assume assume you know what happens when you assume do you the word tells you in itself break it down- - - - ass/u/me I won't explain it to you it's right there in black and white maybe it's green here so black and green again thank you for your feedback it'll be well used


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Aw yes isn't it a great feeling I wish I could say the same
> 
> 
> Seriously dude do what you say I full of hate you got that backwards! You're the one is full of hate! I guess you can't read or see or anyting or you would remember I'm not the one that attacked you hear all I did is comment on somebody else's post somebody else not you you did not have to elaborate on it but like I said I bet somebody that had a lot more confidence in you guys than I did a lot more ! Poor little guy you should see what his face looks like now he looked up to you guys he told me that you guys have a lot more brains then I was given you credit for and I told him before I ever said all the bulshit I said, and that's exactly what it was bulshit ! I told him all you minions here because that's what you are minions in a not needed political section of a marijuana discussion site that you would leave would leave no holes unbarred and do nothing but at me after I posted you have no idea what my real opinions are at all! But there is one opinion that will stand I can't believe that you actually stand there with a straight face and tell me that my vote counts and is safe yeah bulshit especially with chinese-made voting booth it was proven with facts an actual demonstration how easily you're but we can be manipulated people literally showed everybody in front of their faces not on TV in front of their faces how easily your vote can be changed and you stand there and tell me that my vote counts yeah right go tell it to the chaplain pal he paid to listen and don't worry everything you guys are saying here it'll be posted so please send me some more like I said I need all the feedback how do you say zactly how your type of people act when somebody says something that they don't even believe in themselves it was only to get you riled and it worked quite well this I must thank you for because it's the real you yeah politics and friendships, and family unless you are on the same side and have the same beliefs don't mix very well because you can't even accept the fact that somebody else on the planet might believe something else besides you all you have are lies and deceit! So again I laugh in your face – – my vote counts haha haha my vote counts about as much as you couldn't resist attacking somebody that told you a pack of Lies to prove a point..... Yeah hit in the head by a meter while on his way to his rocking chair oh my God come on what a bunch of inbred idiots now I'm assuming a lot like you do you all the time assume assume assume you know what happens when you assume do you the word tells you in itself break it down- - - - ass/u/me I won't explain it to you it's right there in black and white maybe it's green here so black and green again thank you for your feedback it'll be well used


Didn’t read. Needs paragraphs.


----------



## mooray (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Oh my God you have a Facebook page oh my God you are an idiot


What you're doing, as annoying as it is, is actually really sad.


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Didn’t read. Needs paragraphs.


I could care less if you read it or not pal at least I know you guys are paying attention


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> I could care less if you read it or not pal at least I know you guys are paying attention


I’m not. Remember, I didn’t read


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

It takes a special kind of idiot to keep quoting their own posts. Congratulations.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Didn’t read. Needs paragraphs.


Needs waaay more than that.


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m not. Remember, I didn’t read


Yeah saying you didn't read it, is only you saying you didn't read it.. but if you just look at your past history the last few hours that in itself proves my point! Oh by the way does anybody know where I can get a Prozac refill my Pharmacy should I can only have one prescription at a time and feeling a little Twitchy yeah, I can really use used used use an extra dose of Prozac right now


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It takes a special kind of idiot to keep quoting their own posts. Congratulations.


Well your attention span is only about 12 words that's only if it's a paragraph so why do you care?


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> View attachment 4972150 yeah you seem to be more like a meth head to me you guys are so fucking gullible it's pitiful you believe everything you read just because you can't wait to jump on somebody's ass too bad everything I said was bulshit I guess maybe that put a thorn in your meth head Tire huh you say whatever the hell you want but I won x $50 bet over you guys thank you! And a place we talked about going potty is it no place to talk about that damn virus that has killed so many people includingView attachment 4972150 my friends


^^^^ Looks like one flew over the cuckoo's nest. ^^^^


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> I could care less if you read it or not pal at least I know you guys are paying attention


You may not get it, but if someone does not read your post they are not paying attention to you. I skipped over that one also, where do you think you are, Facebook? You can actually break up thoughts into paragraphs here.

See, it is not that hard.


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

printer said:


> Why I worry for the newer generations.


Yeah you're right you are exactly the reason people should worry I gave up on worrying about a lost cause you're going to produce! but maybe the info pulled out of here today will influence a few! Because it will be posted in the right places


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> apparently it is not stopping you from reading them and making stupid comments duh- - - -


Your own little fan club?


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

1212ham said:


> ^^^^ Looks like one flew over the cuckoo's nest. ^^^^


Yeah that's all your brain seems to talk about so kind of makes you wonder maybe you're cooking the stuff and selling to minors you're certainly doing your own product that's apparent. People who bring it up as much as you guys do are definitely doing it how long you been strung out?


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Yeah you're right you are exactly the reason people should worry I gave up on worrying about a lost cause you're going to produce! but maybe the info pulled out of here today will influence a few! Because it will be posted in the right places


It is only a lost cause if people do not care. Since you do not care about future generations that says you are a shallow selfish person. But we got that from your first post.


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

I didn't hear you ..did you say something about the cuck cukoo cucoo cuckoo cuckoos nest?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Certain people have mental conditions that prevent them from wearing mask but you wouldn't know that would you  keep up the good work


What the fuck is 90 grit sandpaper? Never heard of it


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## 1212ham (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Aw yes isn't it a great feeling I wish I could say the same
> 
> 
> Seriously dude do what you say I full of hate you got that backwards! You're the one is full of hate! I guess you can't read or see or anyting or you would remember I'm not the one that attacked you hear all I did is comment on somebody else's post somebody else not you you did not have to elaborate on it but like I said I bet somebody that had a lot more confidence in you guys than I did a lot more ! Poor little guy you should see what his face looks like now he looked up to you guys he told me that you guys have a lot more brains then I was given you credit for and I told him before I ever said all the bulshit I said, and that's exactly what it was bulshit ! I told him all you minions here because that's what you are minions in a not needed political section of a marijuana discussion site that you would leave would leave no holes unbarred and do nothing but at me after I posted you have no idea what my real opinions are at all! But there is one opinion that will stand I can't believe that you actually stand there with a straight face and tell me that my vote counts and is safe yeah bulshit especially with chinese-made voting booth it was proven with facts an actual demonstration how easily you're but we can be manipulated people literally showed everybody in front of their faces not on TV in front of their faces how easily your vote can be changed and you stand there and tell me that my vote counts yeah right go tell it to the chaplain pal he paid to listen and don't worry everything you guys are saying here it'll be posted so please send me some more like I said I need all the feedback how do you say zactly how your type of people act when somebody says something that they don't even believe in themselves it was only to get you riled and it worked quite well this I must thank you for because it's the real you yeah politics and friendships, and family unless you are on the same side and have the same beliefs don't mix very well because you can't even accept the fact that somebody else on the planet might believe something else besides you all you have are lies and deceit! So again I laugh in your face – – my vote counts haha haha my vote counts about as much as you couldn't resist attacking somebody that told you a pack of Lies to prove a point..... Yeah hit in the head by a meter while on his way to his rocking chair oh my God come on what a bunch of inbred idiots now I'm assuming a lot like you do you all the time assume assume assume you know what happens when you assume do you the word tells you in itself break it down- - - - ass/u/me I won't explain it to you it's right there in black and white maybe it's green here so black and green again thank you for your feedback it'll be well used


Damn! Can anyone translate that mess to English? 

Never-mind....

*Click!*


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> View attachment 4972620


Are you ok


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 25, 2021)

printer said:


> Why I worry for the newer generations.


No need to worry, (it causes anxiety)
It will solve nothing
Burn one/drink one, you'll feel better 
Simply face the fact that we're all doomed.
Zero carbon emissions by 2050?
Ha! Ha! Ha!
Sure/right on/absolutely/no fucking problem, right?
Never fucking happen
We're on the Titanic now, and we hit the iceburg around 50 years ago, and the name on that iceburg is Climate.
The effects are obvious
More of everything, like more rain, more fires, more storms, more droughts, more floods, more intense heat & cold & even more viruses.
Newer/Future Generations don't have a chance, the Planet Earth is sick of us and is in the process of eradicating Humankind & starting over.
Guess who wins?
ExxonMobil or the Earth?
0% carbon emissions mean shit now, there's too much shit in air already & it is being added to hourly with the forest fires raging across the Globe.
Read this
More Than 40 Million Acres of Land Have Burned in Siberia | Smart News | Smithsonian Magazine
Face the fact that we're doomed
I'd give it around 100 years (but I'm just a Dumb Hippie Stoner that never graduated college, so ignore me, most everyone I know does  )


----------



## mooray (Aug 25, 2021)

80 grit, 90 grit, whatever it takes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 25, 2021)

Pretty funny the Qtard questioning the mental health of anyone.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Unbelievable somebody here actually has half a brain cell yeah no shit Sherlock is a metaphor you know something a little bit more abrasive than 80 grit maybe I should retract saying you have have a brain cell


90 grit sandpaper, which does not exist, would be less abrasive than 80 grit


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> 90 grit sandpaper, which does not exist, would be less abrasive than 80 grit


Oh yeah that's right it doesn't exist I must be a schizoid where's my Prozac I need the Prozac now


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 25, 2021)

All right time to roll it up please State your final insults now


----------



## mooray (Aug 25, 2021)

Wish you the best dude.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2021)

New guy is a bit of an idiot


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> All right time to roll it up please State your final insults now


do you need a hug?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> New guy is a bit of an idiot


a bit???


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 25, 2021)

He's one of the same retards that have been here for years, just new names.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> a bit???


Hes rough around the edges. Could use a sanding


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It takes a special kind of idiot to keep quoting their own posts. Congratulations.


@Plutonium or @Oldman13, which would you consider most annoying? too bad @Plutonium can't see the results.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)

The good thing about it is they never stay long.


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2021)

He makes most of the others seem intelegent. Well sort of.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 25, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Hes rough around the edges. Could use a sanding


 this job calls for a rasp


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2021)

Being stupid will now become expensive, it always was though.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Delta Air Lines is raising health insurance premiums for unvaccinated employees by $200 a month to cover higher Covid costs


Delta is the latest company to issue new rules for employee vaccinations, but stopped short of an outright mandate.




www.cnbc.com





*Delta Air Lines is raising health insurance premiums for unvaccinated employees by $200 a month to cover higher Covid costs*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2021)

printer said:


> He makes most of the others seem intelegent. Well sort of.


Yeah I know what you mean. He impressed me with his knowledge of Trichomes . I was surprised and slightly interested for 2 seconds.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 25, 2021)

Wife is out enjoying a concert delayed since the beginning of covid. Cracked me up, I got ditched and she took a friend since it was bands I wasn't very excited for and would have made fun of. 

It's cool, now I can go see a non sucky show on my own that she wouldn't like.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. He impressed me with his knowledge of Trichomes . I was surprised and slightly interested for 2 seconds.


 

Who doesn't know about trichomes?


He thinks you're a guy


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 25, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Wife is out enjoying a concert delayed since the beginning of covid. Cracked me up, I got ditched and she took a friend since it was bands I wasn't very excited for and would have made fun of.
> 
> It's cool, now I can go see a non sucky show on my own that she wouldn't like.


I play in a surf band


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)

The beat down goes on. The cleaning guy at my work most likely has covid. He hasn't been tested. I saw his old lady at her work and she said that she had lost her sense of smell, but it had came back, so she was back at work. Lord protect us.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I play in a surf bandView attachment 4972764


You must be the bassist, ha


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 25, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> You must be the bassist, ha


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 25, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 4972839


Don't fed the Xanax insufflator.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 25, 2021)

I would post links to my music but then everyone would know who I am, which I'm not terribly afraid of but which seems to be a thing here


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 4972839


That’s a pretty sweet guitar I’ll give you that, also that a nose ring I see? Your credibility just went way up !


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I would post links to my music but then everyone would know who I am, which I'm not terribly afraid of but which seems to be a thing here


PM me a link. I can keep a secret.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Warnings About the Sturgis Rally Have Come Tragically True 

Unlike Lollapalooza in Chicago, the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally was the perfect storm for a vaccine-era superspeader event.









Warnings About the Sturgis Rally Have Come Tragically True — The Daily Beast


Unlike Lollapalooza in Chicago, the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally was the perfect storm for a vaccine-era superspeader event.




apple.news


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Who doesn't know about trichomes?
> 
> 
> He thinks you're a guy


Most people think I am a guy on this site. It’s a common mind set on this site to think everyone is a guy with comments like , hey boys... It doesn’t really bother me that much as I have been seeing this here for over a decade. But as far as Trichomes go I know it’s not much brain power to understand the difference between clear cloudy and Amber but it does take it to another level. Most people I know don’t know that detailed information about Bud even though they are major potheads.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Warnings About the Sturgis Rally Have Come Tragically True
> 
> Unlike Lollapalooza in Chicago, the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally was the perfect storm for a vaccine-era superspeader event.
> 
> ...


I hope they all die. Some of the sleaziest scum of the earth participate in that dumb shit. Karma is a bitch .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Most people think I am a guy on this site. It’s a common mind set on this site to think everyone is a guy with comments like , hey boys... It doesn’t really bother me that much as I have been seeing this here for over a decade. But as far as Trichomes go I know it’s not much brain power to understand the difference between clear cloudy and Amber but it does take it to another level. Most people I know don’t know that detailed information about Bud even though they are major potheads.


I use my cell phone so your profile pic is small and looks like a guy with a beard. 

That’s why a called you brother that time instead of sister. Thanks for forgiving me, sister!


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Most people think I am a guy on this site. . . . . .


It's the hair. lol

But really there are so few ladies here that it isn't that hard to remember you guys.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2021)

NYS edict: Firing medical workers who refuse COVID vaccine is OK


Health care workers who refuse to get the coronavirus vaccine could be fired under an emergency edict expected to be approved Thursday by the New York State Health Department, The Post has learned.




nypost.com


----------



## HGCC (Aug 26, 2021)

I would be curious as well, I dig surf rock and whatever you would call man or astroman (spaceman rock?)

Edit: shit...even just some band recommendations, I am always trying to find new stuff.

Edit 2: but yeah, the internet is full of weirdos, don't put identifying info out there in public.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2021)

Colorado fitness trainer declined vaccine. Stunning photos show what happened to him - CNN Video


Colorado fitness coach Bill Phillips is urging others to get the Covid-19 vaccine after ending up in the emergency room and losing 70 pounds fighting for his life from coronavirus. CNN affiliate KUSA reports.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Colorado fitness trainer declined vaccine. Stunning photos show what happened to him - CNN Video
> 
> 
> Colorado fitness coach Bill Phillips is urging others to get the Covid-19 vaccine after ending up in the emergency room and losing 70 pounds fighting for his life from coronavirus. CNN affiliate KUSA reports.
> ...


I posted this on the vaccine thread. 

Too bad there aren’t more of these cautionary tales.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 26, 2021)

I am still concerned about kids in school. No vaccine option and it's a bunch of kids running around, they just aren't going to follow mask/hand washing/booger picking protocols. The mask vs no mask debate is pointless for schools, just doesn't matter that much in practice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I posted this on the vaccine thread.
> 
> Too bad there aren’t more of these cautionary tales.


I was talking to a couple of fit supermen who eschewed the vaccine, they were 40 something, strong and in shape and their immune systems can handle it! 

People tend to believe the first thing they hear and discount subsequent information for social evolutionary reasons and some are more vulnerable to this propensity than others. Trump and covid have illustrated the dangers of disinformation and widely disseminated fruitcake thinking and outright lies. Any fool can be a publisher these days or run a TV studio from their basement and many con artists, nuts and fools do, more fools watch and read them.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I am still concerned about kids in school. No vaccine option and it's a bunch of kids running around, they just aren't going to follow mask/hand washing/booger picking protocols. The mask vs no mask debate is pointless for schools, just doesn't matter that much in practice.


Hopefully the vaccine gets approved for children under 12 soon.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 26, 2021)

I am optimistic it will be here by end of the year. Seems to be getting tested fairly widely, I have met two parents now that had their kids in trials for it.


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Warnings About the Sturgis Rally Have Come Tragically True
> 
> Unlike Lollapalooza in Chicago, the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally was the perfect storm for a vaccine-era superspeader event.
> 
> ...


Smile for the camera.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2021)

Like I said, confront the anti maskers with nudity, nudity does not kill other people, not wearing a mask does. This guy makes the point in person and it illustrates how fucking stupid anti maskers are. Masks are required for public health reasons and they are good ones, clothing has no purpose other than staying warm and hiding your ugly ass! Now if he took his shorts off, the cops would have lead him out in cuffs, past crowds of anti maskers spreading covid to each other, causing death, suffering and real harm.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








WATCH: Father strips down to his underwear at school board meeting to expose the foolishness of anti-maskers


The Dripping Springs Independent School District is among those Texas towns refusing to mandate masks be used in schools. In response to the move, one Texas father stripped down to his underpants during a local school board meeting to prove a point about safety and social expectations, The Fort...




www.rawstory.com





*WATCH: Father strips down to his underwear at school board meeting to expose the foolishness of anti-maskers





*


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2021)

printer said:


> Smile for the camera.


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2021)

So we had been locked down trying to get the numbers down, it worked. Of course the government lifted the mask mandate but said it was a good idea to wear them. Thought that was a dumb idea, why not wait a few weeks, not going to hurt anyone (well the bars and such). That was on Aug 7, twenty days later and they are going back to requiring masks indoors out in public. So they did not see this coming after the last time? And they didn;t think school starting (it hasn't yet) will not drive it further so it would be good to keep our rates down? 

Dumb fucks.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2021)

printer said:


> Smile for the camera.
> 
> View attachment 4973083


is this the big tent of inclusion? not a black or brown face amongst them.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 26, 2021)

printer said:


> Smile for the camera.
> 
> View attachment 4973083


Those first few rows are old.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2021)

printer said:


> Smile for the camera.
> 
> View attachment 4973083


Average age is about 50+, those who weren't vaxxed are toast. Because of the demographic, I'd say a large percentage were vaxxed, if they weren't it would be a national emergency, as they spread it all over the midwest. As it is it's bad enough, without vaccinations delta would have made it something far worse.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I use my cell phone so your profile pic is small and looks like a guy with a beard.
> 
> That’s why a called you brother that time instead of sister. Thanks for forgiving me, sister!


That’s hysterical. I see your point and never noticed that. Lol. No worries.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I use my cell phone so your profile pic is small and looks like a guy with a beard.


It looks like Eric Bloom


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 26, 2021)

“Inescapable” COVID-19 Antibody Discovery – Neutralizes All Known SARS-CoV-2 Strains


An antibody therapy that appears to neutralize all known SARS-CoV-2 strains, and other coronaviruses, was developed with a little help from structural biologist Jay Nix. Lifesaving COVID-19 vaccines are allowing us to feel optimistic again, after more than a year of anxiety and tragedy. But vacci



scitechdaily.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It looks like Eric Bloom


Exactly!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Exactly!


I'm an old BOC fan so I when I saw Amber's pic I immediately thought "Eric Bloom" lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm an old BOC fan so I when I saw Amber's pic I immediately thought "Eric Bloom" lol


BOC fan here too. There’s also a Jeff Lynne vibe in that pic.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Exactly!


Lol, I guess it does , a little. I always though of myself more like this. His hair isn’t as fluffy as mine. I don’t even think he is black.


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, I guess it does , a little. I always though of myself more like this. His hair isn’t as fluffy as mine. I don’t even think he is black.
> View attachment 4973142


Wow Dr., your hot.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, I guess it does , a little. I always though of myself more like this. His hair isn’t as fluffy as mine. I don’t even think he is black.
> View attachment 4973142


Way better!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2021)

printer said:


> Wow Dr., your hot.


Thank you.


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 26, 2021)

Well I see you didn't fail me excuse me I don't normally go to these groups so I have no idea about how to quote or not quote your own conversation!.... And as for being rough around the edges I'm sure that 80 grit sandpaper will take care of that!... Anyway this whole thing was an exercise for my class they all failed the project they were put out to report on , this is the only way I was able to show them how they were supposed to accomplish their assignment!. As for staying long I never plan to stay at all to begin with! Although I might have had a few questions on some herb tactics but those are long gone by now! So I want to thank all of you for participating in this exercise it will teach my students a considerable lesson or two! Excuse me for not punctuating properly it was part of the assignment! So now I bid you all farewell please keep up your severely broken attitudes for they will teach a lot of others without my help! And by the way your group would have received an A+ for for being so astute incredible from me but since somebody left the group excuse me blocked me or ignored me know or what ever you want to call it? In the middle it kind of ruined your grade so you have been demoted to a C+ sorry you would have been tired but leaving blocking or ignoring isn't tolerated for your grade oh yes and please thank the admin that sent me the message about you're stupid rule of not being able to quote yourself instead of explaining what I was supposed to do! So she gets an F but I'm being considerate and elaborating a little further on now but I bruising it's supposed to do here when they have never been in a group like this! It was quite interesting knowing what is in the minds of very hateful people by the way because instead of even asking if what they said in the beginning was true or not they automatically went to the fact that calling them names or drug addicts!. This was your go-to and your preference! Because of that your group should have gotten an f like the admin! Except for you're group was quite nice about sending feedback which prevented that from happening good day to all and to all a good day enjoy what you can and forget about the rest


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Well I see you didn't fail me excuse me I don't normally go to these groups so I have no idea about how to quote or not quote your own conversation!.... And as for being rough around the edges I'm sure that 80 grit sandpaper will take care of that!... Anyway this whole thing was an exercise for my class they all failed the project they were put out to report on , this is the only way I was able to show them how they were supposed to accomplish their assignment!. As for staying long I never plan to stay at all to begin with! Although I might have had a few questions on some herb tactics but those are long gone by now! So I want to thank all of you for participating in this exercise it will teach my students a considerable lesson or two! Excuse me for not punctuating properly it was part of the assignment! So now I bid you all farewell please keep up your severely broken attitudes for they will teach a lot of others without my help! And by the way your group would have received an A+ for for being so astute incredible from me but since somebody left the group excuse me blocked me or ignored me know or what ever you want to call it? In the middle it kind of ruined your grade so you have been demoted to a C+ sorry you would have been tired but leaving blocking or ignoring isn't tolerated for your grade oh yes and please thank the admin that sent me the message about you're stupid rule of not being able to quote yourself instead of explaining what I was supposed to do! So she gets an F but I'm being considerate and elaborating a little further on now but I bruising it's supposed to do here when they have never been in a group like this! It was quite interesting knowing what is in the minds of very hateful people by the way because instead of even asking if what they said in the beginning was true or not they automatically went to the fact that calling them names or drug addicts!. This was your go-to and your preference! Because of that your group should have gotten an f like the admin! Except for you're group was









Your students should really try to find a better teacher, because you are a moron with your 'group' bullshit.

As for the rest...


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 26, 2021)

But I must say this, I can see that you had no problem about criticizing a person for that as well it's like a magnet to you people! Helping somebody is not in your Forte


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I am optimistic it will be here by end of the year. Seems to be getting tested fairly widely, I have met two parents now that had their kids in trials for it.


any idea what the age range they are aiming for? from what to 12yrs old?


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 26, 2021)

You can't even help yourself and keep from trying to offend them when you're saying goodbye and thanking you for your help yes I would say you are a group within yourself and you deserve each and every one of your selves and as for my students that they're 20 happy and I don't get offended even if I sound like I do it doesn't bother me a bit. This is just another example for my students at all good day now I won't be back


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> is this the big tent of inclusion? not a black or brown face amongst them.


they'll be a LOT of used harleys for sale pretty soon on the bright side. lol

instead of FSBO for sale by owner it'll be FSDO for sale dead owner.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> You can't even help yourself and keep from trying to offend them when you're saying goodbye and thanking you for your help yes I would say you are a group within yourself and you deserve each and every one of your selves and as for my students that they're 20 happy and I don't get offended even if I sound like I do it doesn't bother me a bit. This is just another example for my students at all good day now I won't be back


TL DR


----------



## Oldman13 (Aug 26, 2021)

See I can't be fired I have tenure I have something you don't goodbye


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> But I must say this, I can see that you had no problem about criticizing a person for that as well it's like a magnet to you people! Helping somebody is not in your Forte


I agree with you there.

It is a shame that you just trolled the entire time you were here and talked at everyone instead of trying to be a real person.

But that is on you. When people act like a troll and pearl clutch when others end up going with it, there is not much others can do.



Oldman13 said:


> You can't even help yourself and keep from trying to offend them when you're saying goodbye and thanking you for your help yes I would say you are a group within yourself and you deserve each and every one of your selves and as for my students that they're 20 happy and I don't get offended even if I sound like I do it doesn't bother me a bit. This is just another example for my students at all good day now I won't be back


Well that just shows how much you don't understand about the internet and the current cyber war that is taking place in it.

Best of luck trying to stop being radicalized.



Oldman13 said:


> See I can't be fired I have tenure I have something you don't goodbye


Because you say so?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> Well I see you didn't fail me excuse me I don't normally go to these groups so I have no idea about how to quote or not quote your own conversation!.... And as for being rough around the edges I'm sure that 80 grit sandpaper will take care of that!... Anyway this whole thing was an exercise for my class they all failed the project they were put out to report on , this is the only way I was able to show them how they were supposed to accomplish their assignment!. As for staying long I never plan to stay at all to begin with! Although I might have had a few questions on some herb tactics but those are long gone by now! So I want to thank all of you for participating in this exercise it will teach my students a considerable lesson or two! Excuse me for not punctuating properly it was part of the assignment! So now I bid you all farewell please keep up your severely broken attitudes for they will teach a lot of others without my help! And by the way your group would have received an A+ for for being so astute incredible from me but since somebody left the group excuse me blocked me or ignored me know or what ever you want to call it? In the middle it kind of ruined your grade so you have been demoted to a C+ sorry you would have been tired but leaving blocking or ignoring isn't tolerated for your grade oh yes and please thank the admin that sent me the message about you're stupid rule of not being able to quote yourself instead of explaining what I was supposed to do! So she gets an F but I'm being considerate and elaborating a little further on now but I bruising it's supposed to do here when they have never been in a group like this! It was quite interesting knowing what is in the minds of very hateful people by the way because instead of even asking if what they said in the beginning was true or not they automatically went to the fact that calling them names or drug addicts!. This was your go-to and your preference! Because of that your group should have gotten an f like the admin! Except for you're group wasView attachment 4973234View attachment 4973235View attachment 4973237 quite nice about sending feedback which prevented that from happening good day to all and to all a good day enjoy what you can and forget about the rest


that looks like the hay my neighbor feeds her horses. 

bottom shelf at best, madam.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that looks like the hay my neighbor feeds her horses.
> 
> bottom shelf at best, madam.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> See I can't be fired I have tenure I have something you don't goodbye


adios!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4973252


that made me spit out my drank!!!!


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 26, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> they'll be a LOT of used harleys for sale pretty soon on the bright side. lol
> 
> instead of FSBO for sale by owner it'll be FSDO for sale dead owner.


FSBOW
owner's widow(er)


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> But I must say this, I can see that you had no problem about criticizing a person for that as well it's like a magnet to you people! Helping somebody is not in your Forte


I was going to tell you that you should probably stop posting because you’re embarrassing yourself. 

Just trying to help.


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2021)

*100,000 more COVID deaths seen unless US changes its ways*
The U.S. is projected to see nearly 100,000 more COVID-19 deaths between now and Dec. 1, according to the nation’s most closely watched forecasting model. But health experts say that toll could be cut in half if nearly everyone wore a mask in public spaces.
In other words, what the coronavirus has in store this fall depends on human behavior.

“Behavior is really going to determine if, when and how sustainably the current wave subsides,” said Lauren Ancel Meyers, director of the University of Texas COVID-19 Modeling Consortium. “We cannot stop delta in its tracks, but we can change our behavior overnight.”

That means doubling down again on masks, limiting social gatherings, staying home when sick and getting vaccinated. “Those things are within our control,” Meyers said.

Already there are signs that Americans are taking the threat more seriously.

Amid the alarm over the delta variant in the past several weeks, the slump in demand for COVID-19 shots reversed course. The number of vaccinations dispensed per day has climbed around 80% over the past month to an average of about 900,000.

White House COVID-19 coordinator Jeff Zients said Tuesday that in Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana and Mississippi, “more people got their first shots in the past month than in the prior two months combined.”








100,000 more COVID deaths seen unless US changes its ways


The U.S. is projected to see nearly 100,000 more COVID-19 deaths between now and Dec. 1, according to the nation's most closely watched forecasting model. But health experts say that toll could be cut in half if nearly everyone wore a mask in public spaces.




apnews.com


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2021)

*Texas governor issues order banning local vaccine mandates*
Gov. Greg Abbott issued an executive order on Wednesday banning any state or local mandates requiring people to be vaccinated against COVID-19, and he called on Texas legislators to vote it into law during their current special session.

The move came as Texas reported the most COVID-19 patients in its hospitals since the pandemic began.

Abbott issued his ban in an executive order to fill a loophole left by the full authorization of the Pfizer vaccine. He had previously banned the requirement of vaccinations under emergency use authorizations. He also has banned state and local government mandates for wearing masks.

“Vaccine requirements and exemptions have historically been determined by the Legislature, and their involvement is particularly important to avoid a patchwork of vaccine mandates across Texas,” Abbott said on the governor’s office website.

On Wednesday, Dallas County became the latest to obtain a court order blocking enforcement.

“Although this is an important victory, it’s really not a victory against a person or an entity,” Dallas County Judge Clay Jenkins, the county’s leading elected official, said at a news conference. “It’s a victory for humans who live in Dallas County against the virus.”

The Texas Supreme Court has declined to block restraining orders against Abbott’s mask mandate ban. Also, the Texas Education Agency has, for now, suspended enforcement of the mask mandate ban in the state’s public school systems. 








Texas governor issues order banning local vaccine mandates


Gov. Greg Abbott issued an executive order on Wednesday banning any state or local mandates requiring people to be vaccinated against COVID-19, and he called on Texas legislators to vote it into law during their current special session.




apnews.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

printer said:


> *100,000 more COVID deaths seen unless US changes its ways*
> The U.S. is projected to see nearly 100,000 more COVID-19 deaths between now and Dec. 1, according to the nation’s most closely watched forecasting model. But health experts say that toll could be cut in half if nearly everyone wore a mask in public spaces.
> In other words, what the coronavirus has in store this fall depends on human behavior.
> 
> ...


more deep south states turning purple due to death of GOP voters is a good thing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2021)

printer said:


> *100,000 more COVID deaths seen unless US changes its ways*
> The U.S. is projected to see nearly 100,000 more COVID-19 deaths between now and Dec. 1, according to the nation’s most closely watched forecasting model. But health experts say that toll could be cut in half if nearly everyone wore a mask in public spaces.
> In other words, what the coronavirus has in store this fall depends on human behavior.
> 
> ...


A lot of folks are getting booster shots. Could that be mixed into the increased numbers of shots being given?
I had a patient today that received his booster last week. I have been curious about the process and asked a few questions . How is it documented ? He said they write booster on the bottom of your vaccination card. Do you need proof you are able for the booster? Just your doctors name. He went on to tell me he felt like he got a real immunity boost because his arm hurt for a couple days which signaled it worked like all his other shots. Yeah so a lot of these folks that got both their shots by February and that’s 8 months ago so they are running out the door to get the booster . Anyone here about the numbers of boosters given at this point ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> See I can't be fired I have tenure I have something you don't goodbye


Imma call you airbud


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 26, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> more deep south states turning purple due to death of GOP voters is a good thing.


Unfortunately they are sucking down innocents with them.


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2021)

*Kentucky GOP lawmaker deletes tweet comparing vaccine mandates to Holocaust*
Rep. Thomas Massie (R-Ky.) deleted a tweet Wednesday that compared vaccine passports to the identification numbers Nazis forcibly tattooed on concentration camp prisoners during the Holocaust. 

Screenshots of Massie’s tweet circulated on Twitter shortly after its deletion and sparked backlash. The original tweet shows a black-and-white photo of a clenched fist with numbers tattooed along its wrist. It was accompanied with the caption: “If you have to carry a card on you to gain access to a restaurant, venue of an event in your country … that’s no longer a free country.”

According to a screenshot shared by CNN reporter Andrew Kaczynski, Massie posted the tweet at 3 p.m. and took it down by 11 p.m. that same day.
Andrew Zirkle, who identified himself on Twitter as an intern for Massie's office, said Thursday that he quit his internship in response to Massie’s tweet.

“The tweet that Congressman Massie posted last night, in which he compared vaccine passports to the Holocaust, was insensitive to not only survivors of the Holocaust, but the millions who perished as a result. The anti-semitic nature of the post is beyond apology, and as a result, I cannot in good conscience continue at my current position,” Zirkle said in a statement posted to Twitter.








Kentucky GOP lawmaker deletes tweet comparing vaccine mandates to Holocaust


Rep. Thomas Massie (R-Ky.) deleted a tweet Wednesday that compared vaccine passports to the identification numbers Nazis forcibly tattooed on concentration camp prisoners during the Holocaust.&nbsp…




thehill.com


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> they'll be a LOT of used harleys for sale pretty soon on the bright side. lol
> 
> instead of FSBO for sale by owner it'll be FSDO for sale dead owner.


You really think this virus is gonna wipe out all the unvaxd (and vaxed since it help but not a whole lot), you sir are a moron


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> You really think this virus is gonna wipe out all the unvaxd (and vaxed since it help but not a whole lot), you sir are a moron


You just admitted the vaccine helps but still won’t get vaccinated. 

That makes you the moron.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 26, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> See I can't be fired I have tenure I have something you don't goodbye


Yes, you've said that twice now


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You just admitted the vaccine helps but still won’t get vaccinated.
> 
> That makes you the moron.


Yea it also has a potential for adverse reactions which we really have no clue about the actual numbers there since it never went through a traditional trial and is a new vaccine technology- mRNA, so to point to a traditional vaccine as any kind of evidence for the mRNA one is just down right retarded, you really are one of the dumbest people on this board, that’s why I typically just ignore you


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea it also has a potential for adverse reactions which we really have no clue about the actual numbers there since it never went through a traditional trial and is a new vaccine technology- mRNA, so to point to a traditional vaccine as any kind of evidence for the mRNA one is just down right retarded, you really are one of the dumbest people on this board, that’s why I typically just ignore you


You do know that some vaccines use a section of the virus's DNA to get a response from our immune system and that RNA is just half of the DNA?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2021)

printer said:


> You do know that some vaccines use a section of the virus's DNA to get a response from our immune system and that RNA is just half of the DNA?


That’s great, you do realize how science works right ?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> , you really are one of the dumbest people on this board, that’s why I typically just ignore you


Considering the source, that’s one of the nicest things anyone’s ever said to me.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2021)

Isn’t it weird that the 3 companies producing the vaccines all recently had huge settlements to pay out J&J was in the billions…how fortunate for those 3 companies to now be humanities last hope…seriously you guys are really stupid


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Considering the source, that’s one of the nicest things anyone’s ever said to me.


Good one, your so cunning…you just proved my whole point about you being too stupid to even talk to


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Isn’t it weird that the 3 companies producing the vaccines all recently had huge settlements to pay out J&J was in the billions…how fortunate for those 3 companies to now be humanities last hope…seriously you guys are really stupid


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Good one, your so cunning…you just proved my whole point about you being too stupid to even talk to


By talking to me. 

Brilliant.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2021)

Society be like


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2021)

printer said:


> View attachment 4973083


dec·i·mate 

kill, destroy, or remove a large percentage or part of.
"the project would decimate the fragile wetland wilderness"

kill one in every ten of (a group of soldiers or others) as a punishment for the whole group.
"the man who is to determine whether it be necessary to decimate a large body of mutineers"


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2021)

printer said:


> You do know that some vaccines use a section of the virus's DNA to get a response from our immune system and that RNA is just half of the DNA?


It's half the helix.


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> That’s great, you do realize how science works right ?


Yes.


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Isn’t it weird that the 3 companies producing the vaccines all recently had huge settlements to pay out J&J was in the billions…how fortunate for those 3 companies to now be humanities last hope…seriously you guys are really stupid


I take medication every day and one three times a day. If it were not for my medication I would not be here.

Yes, I am stupid. I also feel fortunate there is some medication that, while not perfect (had half the side effects of the one before we cut the dose down, do give me a chance of have a somewhat normal life.


And I just found out, the one I am using is the generic version of Pfizer's brand.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)

They can use this to produce another highly effective vaccine that will deal with all variants and probably some of the common cold viruses too. It will be yet another highly effective vaccine that morons will refuse to take, however if they get to the hospital in time, the antibody therapy will help them. One good thing about antibodies like these, they can act as a vaccine for 3 months and immunocompromised people can get a booster 4 times a year and be protected too.

Once children are vaccinated and the immunocompromised are protected, those who come down with covid in a few years will be the unvaxxed and they will have a harder time catching it.









“Inescapable” COVID-19 Antibody Discovery – Neutralizes All Known SARS-CoV-2 Strains


An antibody therapy that appears to neutralize all known SARS-CoV-2 strains, and other coronaviruses, was developed with a little help from structural biologist Jay Nix. Lifesaving COVID-19 vaccines are allowing us to feel optimistic again, after more than a year of anxiety and tragedy. But vacci



scitechdaily.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hopefully the vaccine gets approved for children under 12 soon.


I think it will be incremental, children down to 7 (school aged) might be approved by the end of the year or sooner. Families with young children need to be vaccinated and wear masks and day cares have to take special precautions too. Having a high vaxx rate prevents community spread however, even if some of the vaxxed do catch mild cases of covid, masks will still offer protection to others.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)

printer said:


> So we had been locked down trying to get the numbers down, it worked. Of course the government lifted the mask mandate but said it was a good idea to wear them. Thought that was a dumb idea, why not wait a few weeks, not going to hurt anyone (well the bars and such). That was on Aug 7, twenty days later and they are going back to requiring masks indoors out in public. So they did not see this coming after the last time? And they didn;t think school starting (it hasn't yet) will not drive it further so it would be good to keep our rates down?
> 
> Dumb fucks.


The way it's gonna work is the higher your community or state/province vaxx rate, the more freedom you have. When hospitals are overwhelmed, it changes things everywhere, no matter how red or stupid the government. When the leaders of the antivaxx and antimask movements end up dead or in the hospital, it kinda takes the steam out of them a bit, as we have frequently seen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)

Oldman13 said:


> See I can't be fired I have tenure I have something you don't goodbye


If you aren't vaxxed they will fire your ass, tenue or not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> That’s great, you do realize how science works right ?


You don't


----------



## printer (Aug 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They can use this to produce another highly effective vaccine that will deal with all variants and probably some of the common cold viruses too. It will be yet another highly effective vaccine that morons will refuse to take, however if they get to the hospital in time, the antibody therapy will help them. One good thing about antibodies like these, they can act as a vaccine for 3 months and immunocompromised people can get a booster 4 times a year and be protected too.
> 
> Once children are vaccinated and the immunocompromised are protected, those who come down with covid in a few years will be the unvaxxed and they will have a harder time catching it.
> 
> ...


_"Sotrovimab:_ This monoclonal antibody was originally identified in 2003 from a SARS-CoV survivor. It targets an epitope in the RBD of the spike protein that is conserved between SARS-CoV and SARS-CoV-2."

Darn. They found the antibody almost 20 years ago during the SARS event.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)

This should be the latest and greatest Trumper treatment for covid, it might actually work, and it should be promoted, even if it doesn't! Much better than horse de-wormer and safer too! It has the added side effect of making the Trumpers more laidback and less aggressive, remember rage is depression directed inward... It will help to pacify them and make them more docile. 

So by all means promote this cure where ever you see someone toting ivermectin! Many of them are really depressed anyway and it wouldn't even be off label.









How a cheap antidepressant emerged as a promising Covid-19 treatment


Most Covid-19 drug treatments that have been included in trials haven’t panned out. A large new study suggests fluvoxamine might be different.




www.vox.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 27, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Good one, your so cunning…you just proved my whole point about you being too stupid to even talk to


go suck trumps dick :^D


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)

Sure Signs You May Have Already Had COVID, Says New Study — Eat This Not That


These are the signs of Long COVID: fatigue, muscle weakness, sleep difficulties, hair loss, smell disorder, palpitations, and joint pain.




www.eatthis.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 27, 2021)

I have a friend who's daughter had covid this year, she lost half her hair during recovery.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 27, 2021)

My husband went to a job interview today wearing a mask. The interviewer was not wearing a mask . They go into the interview room and the guy tells my husband it’s ok to take your mask off now and my husband says no I am not. The interviewer says I want you to because I want to see your face. My husband said I am done here , got up and walked out and the interviewer was following him out begging him to come back and apologizing. Lol. My husband told me it was totally creepy and he was some kind of Trump supporting asshole. I am so proud he stood his ground and walked out. Hopefully something better will come around.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 27, 2021)

He will get something better.


----------



## printer (Aug 27, 2021)

*Immunocompromised people make up nearly half of COVID-19 breakthrough hospitalizations *
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration and Centers for Disease Control and Prevention officially recommended on Aug. 12 and Aug. 13, 2021, respectively, that people who are moderately to severely immunocompromised receive a third dose of the COVID-19 vaccine.

One reason for this recommendation is high hospitalization rates among immunocompromised people who are vaccinated. As of July 2021, nearly half of the vaccinated people hospitalized with breakthrough COVID-19 infections were immunocompromised – despite making up only 2.7% of the U.S. adult population. In comparison, the rate of breakthrough cases among vaccinated people who are not immunocompromised was less than 1%.

People who are immunocompromised have weakened immune systems. This can result from certain diseases and their medical treatments, such as cancer, autoimmune diseases, untreated HIV, organ transplant medications and some forms of kidney disease. The common thread is that the body’s defenses against infection are impaired.

Two parts of the immune system seem to be particularly important in protecting people from getting sick with COVID-19: T cells and B cells. B cells make antibodies that can bind to and inactivate viruses. T cells kill off virus-infected cells, prevent infection from further spreading and organize the body’s overall defense response. Different types of immunocompromising conditions and treatments can either kill or decrease the effectiveness of these key immune cells.

That can result in a hampered response to vaccines. As a result, people who are immunocompromised often need to follow different vaccination guidelines from people who are not immunocompromised to best protect themselves from infection. After a bone marrow or solid organ transplant, for instance, patients are routinely revaccinated against such infections as hepatitis B.








Immunocompromised people make up nearly half of COVID-19 breakthrough hospitalizations


An extra vaccine dose may help.




healthblog.uofmhealth.org


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 27, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My husband went to a job interview today wearing a mask. The interviewer was not wearing a mask . They go into the interview room and the guy tells my husband it’s ok to take your mask off now and my husband says no I am not. The interviewer says I want you to because I want to see your face. My husband said I am done here , got up and walked out and the interviewer was following him out begging him to come back and apologizing. Lol. My husband told me it was totally creepy and he was some kind of Trump supporting asshole. I am so proud he stood his ground and walked out. Hopefully something better will come around.


shoulda pulled out his driver's license. lol. that is kinda weird though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My husband went to a job interview today wearing a mask. The interviewer was not wearing a mask . They go into the interview room and the guy tells my husband it’s ok to take your mask off now and my husband says no I am not. The interviewer says I want you to because I want to see your face. My husband said I am done here , got up and walked out and the interviewer was following him out begging him to come back and apologizing. Lol. My husband told me it was totally creepy and he was some kind of Trump supporting asshole. I am so proud he stood his ground and walked out. Hopefully something better will come around.


He should have asked if he was a responsible citizen and a vaccinated patriot, "I only work for American patriots"...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He should have asked if he was a responsible citizen and a vaccinated patriot, "I only work for American patriots"...


Ahhhh.....no he did what he should have done . I wish I could have seen it and got a video. That sounded priceless.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 27, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> shoulda pulled out his driver's license. lol. that is kinda weird though.


Yeah not his style .


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 27, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah not his style .


you guys aren't still in OK are you? or maybe you moved? i forget


----------



## printer (Aug 27, 2021)

*COVID-19 breakthrough cases signal next phase of Canada’s battle*








COVID-19 breakthrough cases signal next phase of Canada’s battle


While still relatively uncommon, signs of weakening immunity raise questions about how vaccines might need to change to keep up with variants




www.theglobeandmail.com





Too long an article to post but a good read.


----------



## topcat (Aug 27, 2021)

Oh yeah I was real cunning wasn't it a real brain-twister I was expecting it by the way LOL did you really think I wasn't mister Canuck hahaha I'm laughing my ass off your type is so damn predictable it's pitiful
[/QUOTE]
Now that your ass is off, you don't need toilet paper. I kid. I'm a kidder. Just kidding.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)

*Florida Judge Rules Gov. Ron DeSantis CAN NOT Stop Schools From Requiring Masks to Protect Children*


----------



## printer (Aug 27, 2021)

*Like Venom Coursing Through the Body: Mechanism Driving COVID-19 Mortality Identified *
An enzyme with an elusive role in severe inflammation may be a key mechanism driving COVID-19 severity and could provide a new therapeutic target to reduce COVID-19 mortality, according to a study published in the _Journal of Clinical Investigation_.

Researchers from the University of Arizona, in collaboration with Stony Brook University and Wake Forest University School of Medicine, analyzed blood samples from two COVID-19 patient cohorts and found that circulation of the enzyme – secreted phospholipase A2 group IIA, or sPLA2-IIA – may be the most important factor in predicting which patients with severe COVID-19 eventually succumb to the virus.

sPLA2-IIA, which has similarities to an active enzyme in rattlesnake venom, is found in low concentrations in healthy individuals and has long been known to play a critical role in defense against bacterial infections, destroying microbial cell membranes.

When the activated enzyme circulates at high levels, it has the capacity to “shred” the membranes of vital organs, said Floyd (Ski) Chilton, senior author on the paper and director of the UArizona Precision Nutrition and Wellness Initiative housed in the university’s College of Agriculture and Life Sciences. 
“It’s a bell-shaped curve of disease resistance versus host tolerance,” Chilton said. “In other words, this enzyme is trying to kill the virus, but at a certain point it is released in such high amounts that things head in a really bad direction, destroying the patient’s cell membranes and thereby contributing to multiple organ failure and death.”








Like Venom Coursing Through the Body: Mechanism Driving COVID-19 Mortality Identified


Researchers have identified what may be the key molecular mechanism responsible for COVID-19 mortality – an enzyme related to neurotoxins found in rattlesnake venom. An enzyme with an elusive role in severe inflammation may be a key mechanism driving COVID-19 severity and could provide a new ther



scitechdaily.com





This looks promising.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)

*'More Of A Lunatic Than Trump': MAGA Gov. DeSantis Touts COVID ‘Success’ As ‘Bodies Pile Up’*


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 27, 2021)

UK study suggests that Delta is twice as likely to put you in the hospital as the original virus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> UK study suggests that Delta is twice as likely to put you in the hospital as the original virus.


Tailor made to do Trumpers, anti vaxxers and anti maskers. Vaccines have turned delta covid into a killer of morons, kids and the vulnerable. The anti maskers, anti vaccine blowhards, preachers and hate radio stars are dropping like files, not the con artists though, that bullshit is for the suckers.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 27, 2021)

*Texas Anti-Mask 'Freedom Rally' Organizer Fighting For His Life With COVID-19 …. Because of course. *


A Texas man who helped organize protests against pandemic restrictions is fighting for his life after being hospitalized for nearly a month with COVID-19, the San Angelo Standard-Times reported.

His wife, Jessica Wallace, wrote Wednesday on Facebook that she had a “heartbreaking update” about her husband, Caleb.

“He’s not doing good. It’s not looking in our favor,” she said. “His lungs are stiff due to the fibrosis. *They called and said they’ve run out of options for him and asked if I would consent to a do not resuscitate. And it would be up to us when to stop treatments.”*

“My heart just can’t. I can’t imagine my life without him.”

Caleb Wallace, a 30-year-old father of three, has been unconscious, ventilated and heavily sedated in the ICU at Shannon Medical Center in San Angelo since Aug. 8, the Standard-Times reported. His wife said on a GoFundMe pagefor household and medical bills that he was was intubated multiple times, had high fevers, infection and bleeding in his chest.

When he first felt symptoms on July 26, his wife told the Standard-Times, *he refused to get tested or seek medical care*. He instead began treating himself with a cocktail of Vitamin C, zinc, aspirin and *ivermectin*, an anti-parasitic drug that has been falsely promoted as an effective treatment for COVID-19 by conservative media. He was taken to the hospital on July 30.

Jessica Wallace told the Standard-Times that she was “less conservative” than her husband and personally wears a mask.

“Caleb would tell me, ‘You know masks aren’t going to save you,’ but he understood I wanted to wear them,” she said. “It gives me comfort to know that maybe, just maybe, I’m either protecting someone or avoiding it myself.”


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2021)

printer said:


> *Texas governor issues order banning local vaccine mandates*
> Gov. Greg Abbott issued an executive order on Wednesday banning any state or local mandates requiring people to be vaccinated against COVID-19, and he called on Texas legislators to vote it into law during their current special session.
> 
> The move came as Texas reported the most COVID-19 patients in its hospitals since the pandemic began.
> ...


Hard not to feel bad for that lady.


----------



## printer (Aug 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Hard not to feel bad for that lady.


If only she felt the need to trade her life for another...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 27, 2021)

For the stupid …..


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2021)

I heard a word used yesterday by Dr./Governor Howard Dean in an interview on MSNBC that I knew deep down inside would eventually have to be used in describing the COVID-19/Delta viruses but didn't ever want to hear & that word was endemic.
In epidemiology, an infection is said to be endemic in a population when that infection is constantly maintained at a baseline level in a geographic area without external inputs.
Unfortunately, that geographic area in this case is the entire planet Earth. 
It has been found in completely isolated tribal communities in the Amazon basin even.
I can't get over that.
How the fuck did it get from Hunan, China to deep in the Amazon?
Incredible, right?
It is everywhere & it is NEVER going to be gone & it will mutate.
Every Human will contact & contract it, it is inevitable.
Vaccines are our only hope to mitigate the viruses effect
It will not and can not be stopped, only limited in it's destruction.
Sobering fucking thought, right?
Please try to stay safe & get the vaccine.
It's your/our ONLY fucking hope.
Don't be a dick, do it for Humanities sake.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


>


If I lived in Florida & if my child got ill & died from Delta, I would shoot & kill DeSantis.
Nothing would stop me & I think not a jury in Florida would convict me.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> If I lived in Florida & if my child got ill & died from Delta, I would shoot & kill DeSantis.
> Nothing would stop me & I think not a jury in Florida would convict me.


While I understand the sentiment, I wouldn’t trust a jury that was pooled from people in Florida.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 28, 2021)

I got to see a really interesting PET scan yesterday of a patient who had her booster ( 3 rd shot ) on Tuesday . She is a cancer patient with Pancreatic Ca. She told me she had no side effects and her arm really didn’t hurt after the shot either. The images were fascinating . There was significant uptake in her left deltoid muscle where she got the shot and her left axillary lymph nodes were lightly lit up with isotope uptake. So I was visually able to see the vaccine working through her lymphatic system and was very happy to see her new line of protection at work.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2021)

Models are predicting 100,000 covid deaths in America by December 1st, guess who 98% will be? Antivaxxers will make up the vast majority with some vulnerable and a few kids thrown in. Ya better hope vaccine mandates change the vaxx rate in the next couple of months and emergency authorization is extended to children as young as two. Delta covid is much more virulent and contagious than the original strain, and previous immunity from another strain is not much of a defense against delta, for that you need the to be vaxxed to the max. There are antibody treatments, but they need to be given early in the illness, but if hospitals are overrun in red states run by morons, the mortality rate will skyrocket. Fortunately for them, other states and the federal government will rescue them from their own stupidity.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Texas Anti-Mask 'Freedom Rally' Organizer Fighting For His Life With COVID-19 …. Because of course. *
> 
> 
> A Texas man who helped organize protests against pandemic restrictions is fighting for his life after being hospitalized for nearly a month with COVID-19, the San Angelo Standard-Times reported.
> ...


so he's basically dead and she won't do a DNR..'my heart just can't'..so your going to make these people bring him back over and over for nothing putting everyone at risk..selfish to the end.

so much for the ivermectin cocktail.

you are now freedumbed, Caleb.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 28, 2021)

I drew this to show you what the uptake area of the injection site in the arm and the axillary arm pit looked like on the scan looked like so you get a better idea of how cool it looked. Left arm, Modena . Get vaccinated Today, lovers of life unite. Cheers!


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> so he's basically dead and she won't do a DNR..'my heart just can't'..so your going to make these people bring him back over and over for nothing putting everyone at risk..selfish to the end.
> 
> so much for the ivermectin cocktail.


And tie up an ICU bed so someone who has a chance can't use it.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I drew this to show you what the uptake area of the injection site in the arm and the axillary arm pit looked like on the scan looked like so you get a better idea of how cool it looked. Left arm, Modena . Get vaccinated Today, lovers of life unite. Cheers!
> View attachment 4974512


Life is so cool.


----------



## printer (Aug 28, 2021)

"Models are predicting 100,000 covid deaths in America by December 1st"

How long until the election? How many percent did the democrats lose Florida and Texas by?

I say maybe it is better to wait and see if the infections run their course in the southern states.

Well, not seriously, they can infect others.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 28, 2021)

printer said:


> "Models are predicting 100,000 covid deaths in America by December 1st"
> 
> How long until the election? How many percent did the democrats lose Florida and Texas by?
> 
> ...



...member when trump went that route, but seriously. 

I dont disagree though...if the herd has to be thinned, let's go the opposite way of Idiocracy, increase the proportion of genes from the smart folks within the larger gene pool.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2021)

"The teacher came to work even though they had COVID-19 symptoms and then took off their mask to read to the young students,"









CDC: Unvaccinated, unmasked teacher infected majority of students in Calif. class with COVID-19


Public health officials in California say an unvaccinated elementary school teacher who took off their mask to read to students ended up infecting more than half of them.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2021)

People posting about shitting themselves after taking ivermectin for COVID-19 are going viral on Twitter.

The posts are pulled from ivermectin Facebook groups where members are complaining about intestinal trouble following the use of the anti-parasite medicine. These posts are emblematic of the generally unhinged nature of Facebook’s ivermectin groups, and seem to suggest a deeply stupid bargain in which conspiracy theorists are willing to suffer through side effects associated with taking a deworming medication most popularly used in animals rather than the safe vaccines designed for humans that are highly effective at preventing death from COVID-19.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2021)

printer said:


> "Models are predicting 100,000 covid deaths in America by December 1st"
> 
> How long until the election? How many percent did the democrats lose Florida and Texas by?
> 
> ...



I think that number is low, we are at almost 2,000 a day now and there is exponential spread still happening.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2021)

Alabama has now activated second of four mobile cold body trailers for the corpse overflow.

Staff said “ We have no other place to put the bodies “ as up to 50 bodies a day need to be stored.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> UK study suggests that Delta is twice as likely to put you in the hospital as the original virus.


it will trick those who have 'known someone' who recovered, into thinking they're Superman/woman.


----------



## printer (Aug 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I think that number is low, we are at almost 2,000 a day now and there is exponential spread still happening.


Depends on the remaining available hosts to be infected. At some time you will run out.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2021)

printer said:


> *Like Venom Coursing Through the Body: Mechanism Driving COVID-19 Mortality Identified *
> An enzyme with an elusive role in severe inflammation may be a key mechanism driving COVID-19 severity and could provide a new therapeutic target to reduce COVID-19 mortality, according to a study published in the _Journal of Clinical Investigation_.
> 
> Researchers from the University of Arizona, in collaboration with Stony Brook University and Wake Forest University School of Medicine, analyzed blood samples from two COVID-19 patient cohorts and found that circulation of the enzyme – secreted phospholipase A2 group IIA, or sPLA2-IIA – may be the most important factor in predicting which patients with severe COVID-19 eventually succumb to the virus.
> ...


if you've been following my predictions, you know i've said 4th QTR is going to be the worst we've ever seen with Walmart Parking Lot Pyres.

i wasn't kidding.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2021)

printer said:


> Depends on the remaining available hosts to be infected. At some time you will run out.



I think you underestimate the stupidity of our tRUmptards, vaccinations are up but there is a hard core 25% of the population that will not turn from their orange god and get vaccinated.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2021)

Sirhan sirhan looks like he is gonna need a job soon ….

Destroy the Orange Julius


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2021)

I've changed my point of view concerning the pandemic. I think it has saved this country from president Stinky, if it wasn't for Stinkys handling of the pandemic I think he would have been re-elected. It may be a temporary reprieve from a dictatorship because the GQP still want total control of this country but for now it's still America. Stinky was booed the other night at his rally for saying to get vaccinated and I look at that as a positive now. That means these stupid mother fuckers will continue to collect their Darwin awards in large numbers, if enough of the retards die maybe this country can get back on track.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Alabama has now activated second of four mobile cold body trailers for the corpse overflow.
> 
> Staff said “ We have no other place to put the bodies “ as up to 50 bodies a day need to be stored.





Budzbuddha said:


> For the stupid …..
> 
> View attachment 4974408


That's a funny cartoon but what's not funny is I actually know someone that stupid.

I have a friend that lives in the sticks and hangs out with a group of the locals. None of them wear masks or have been vaccinated. I was talking to another friend that has been in contact and apparently they're all taking some supplements and other nonsense based on the advice of some nutcase veterinarian. I don't know if he's taking ivermectin but it wouldn't surprise me. The worst thing is that he's in such poor health that catching Covid would almost certainly be a death sentence.

I'd go and try and talk some sense into him but it wouldn't do any good. Plus I don't want to go anywhere near that future Delta cluster. They think they're safe out in the sticks but they go into town for groceries and such. All it's going to do is take one of them to infect the others as they sit around not wearing masks and passing around bowls sharing the same pipe.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2021)

Another poster child idiot for ivermectin … 

*A police captain who refused the vaccine and took the anti-parasitic ivermectin to combat COVID-19 dies from the virus*

A Georgia police officer who frequently posted anti-vaxx messages on Facebook and took an anti-parasitic drug instead of a vaccine has died of COVID-19.

Captain Joe Manning, 57, of the Wayne County Sheriff's Office died on Wednesday after a short battle with the virus, according to local news station WSAV.


In one post, Manning shared an image that said" "I am not vaccinated by choice and that's my right."

In another, Manning encouraged people to stock up on the anti-parasitic drug ivermectin, frequently used to deworm horses, and increasingly being taken by people in a misguided attempt to treat or prevent COVID-19.

*"OK Folks Wayne Feed and Seed has some liquid and paste Ivermectin get it while supplies last," *Manning wrote on Facebook.

Manning also wrote on Facebook that he had taken ivermectin himself, and criticized Facebook for disciplining him for spreading misinformation, The Independent reported.

Stupidity is more rampant than covid. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429050070243192839


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2021)

Ida.














Ida Rapidly Intensifies Into a Category 4 Hurricane Ahead of Extremely Dangerous Louisiana Strike | The Weather Channel


Hurricane and storm surge warnings have been issued for portions of the Gulf Coast. Here's the latest forecast briefing. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




weather.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2021)

Hard data as of *Aug. 28 

*


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2021)

save lives. wear a mask when you share air.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 28, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sirhan sirhan looks like he is gonna need a job soon ….
> 
> Destroy the Orange Julius


No. Imagine That Man as a martyr.

He needs to be dismantled using our judicial system operating as it is meant to. That will destroy his reputation where an extermination wouldnt.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. Imagine That Man as a martyr.
> 
> He needs to be dismantled using our judicial system operating as it is meant to. That will destroy his reputation where an extermination wouldnt.


You don’t believe people can be rehabilitated?

He has been openly remorseful over the years and his regret seems genuine enough that 2 of Robert Kennedy’s children advocated for his parole.


----------



## FesteringMADMAN (Aug 28, 2021)

Oh the Almighty liberal left in the Covid bullshit vaccines they keep on coming out with!! FDA approved my ass, what a complete joke Biden and the entire liberal left has become lol. Fucking tools


----------



## printer (Aug 28, 2021)

FesteringMADMAN said:


> Oh the Almighty liberal left in the Covid bullshit vaccines they keep on coming out with!! FDA approved my ass, what a complete joke Biden and the entire liberal left has become lol. Fucking tools


What do you suggest we do?


----------



## mooray (Aug 28, 2021)

We should go the lifted truck forum and complain about how stupid rednecks are, because we would....like....look really smart and stuff.


----------



## waktoo (Aug 28, 2021)

FesteringMADMAN said:


> Oh the Almighty liberal left in the Covid bullshit vaccines they keep on coming out with!! FDA approved my ass, what a complete joke Biden and the entire liberal left has become lol. Fucking tools


festeringdereism


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 28, 2021)

FesteringMADMAN said:


> Oh the Almighty liberal left in the Covid bullshit vaccines they keep on coming out with!! FDA approved my ass, what a complete joke Biden and the entire liberal left has become lol. Fucking tools


Because you said so?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2021)

FesteringMADMAN said:


> Oh the Almighty liberal left in the Covid bullshit vaccines they keep on coming out with!! FDA approved my ass, what a complete joke Biden and the entire liberal left has become lol. Fucking tools


Your angry words do nothing to convince. So, here are the facts:

The Pfizer vaccine is fully approved and so begins the next phase -- workplaces will require that employees be vaccinated as a condition of employment. 

Nobody says you have to be vaccinated. Nobody says a company has to employ people who are not vaccinated. People with medical or religious reasons may apply for a waiver. 

I doubt that a person as angry as you can process the above information. So, calm down and go over my post a second time later when you are less emotional.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2021)

FesteringMADMAN said:


> Oh the Almighty liberal left in the Covid bullshit vaccines they keep on coming out with!! FDA approved my ass, what a complete joke Biden and the entire liberal left has become lol. Fucking tools


Eat your dewormer and shut up Qtard.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You don’t believe people can be rehabilitated?
> 
> He has been openly remorseful over the years and his regret seems genuine enough that 2 of Robert Kennedy’s children advocated for his parole.


I do not think that has anything to do with what I said. I am talking about a suggestion that someone kill That Man.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I do not think that has anything to do with what I said. I am talking about a suggestion that someone kill That Man.


Yeah. I misunderstood you there.


----------



## FesteringMADMAN (Aug 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Eat your dewormer and shut up Qtard.


All I see on here is the blind leading the blind. I guess more sheep for the slaughter.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2021)

FesteringMADMAN said:


> All I see on here is the blind leading the blind. I guess more sheep for the slaughter.



You fools are eating farm animal dewormer and calling us sheep, you Qtards are dumber than a post.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 28, 2021)

FesteringMADMAN said:


> All I see on here is the blind leading the blind. I guess more sheep for the slaughter.


Quit hanging out with Trump supporters then would be my advice.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 28, 2021)

FesteringMADMAN said:


> All I see on here is the blind leading the blind. I guess more sheep for the slaughter.


which hole were your worms in by the way?


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2021)

I do however support your right to eat dewormer and choke to death on your own bodily fluids from covid, maga, winning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2021)

Pastor Fired for Promoting COVID Vaccine on MSNBC’s ‘Morning Joe’


“I believe in this vaccine because I don’t want to see anyone else die of COVID,” Daniel Darling, senior VP of communications for the National Religious Broadcasters, said.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2021)

Yep covid kills those with weak immune systems and those with weak minds, along with kids and other innocents. It's the new improved model, 50% more lethal and 50% more contagious than the last model, that one was only 50% more contagious than the original strain, but no more deadly. Delta is the one putting the big strong republican men in the hospital and killing them, it's also filling hospitals with kids too, but most of those can't be vaccinated. It's reaching the point where if you are an unvaccinated adult and your die from covid, it should be ruled suicide for legal purposes.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Among the unvaccinated, Delta variant more than doubles risk of hospitalization


Among unvaccinated COVID-19 patients, infection with the Delta variant doubles the risk of needing hospital treatment, a study finds.




www.latimes.com





*Among the unvaccinated, Delta variant more than doubles risk of hospitalization*

New research from England’s public health service has confirmed a suspicion spawned by bursting hospital wards across the United States: The Delta variant of the coronavirus not only spreads 50% more readily than the Alpha variant it rapidly overtook, it’s also making unvaccinated people sicker.

Through most of April and May, unvaccinated Britons who were infected by the Delta variant were more than twice as likely to be admitted to hospitals than were their unvaccinated peers who were infected with the Alpha strain, which was first identified in the United Kingdom.

In addition, unvaccinated people infected with Delta were more likely than those infected with Alpha to seek care in a hospital’s emergency department, the new study found.

The report, published late Friday in the journal Lancet Infectious Diseases, is considered the largest and most detailed accounting to date of the Delta variant’s impact on the pandemic. It is based on the health records of 43,338 Britons who tested positive for coronavirus infections between March 29 and May 23 of this year and whose samples were genetically sequenced.

The findings not only confirm that surges involving the Delta variant will drive more people into hospitals and strain medical resources: By implication, they suggest that when the variant attacks a population with large numbers of unvaccinated people, its victims become more acutely ill.

Its results may help explain why the United States is now admitting an average of 12,285 patients to hospitals each day — a rate that has climbed steadily since late July.

The Delta variant was first detected here in mid-May and now accounts for 99% of all U.S. infections. Communities with low vaccination rates have seen their hospitals and emergency departments overwhelmed with COVID-19 patients.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2021)

FesteringMADMAN said:


> All I see on here is the blind leading the blind. I guess more sheep for the slaughter.


It's the Trumpers and republicans drinking sheep dip and horking down sheep dewormer like good sheep, but even sheep are smart enough not to eat their own shit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2021)

FesteringMADMAN said:


> All I see on here is the blind leading the blind. I guess more sheep for the slaughter.


Great … we attracted another maga moron . 
Just go back to sucking on a tube of ivermectin ., with a bleach chaser and UV lamp pumping life giving rays up your rectum.

Do us all a favor and jump back into the Qtard lemming line .

Heard Hemlock is the new Facebook covid cure. 
Try some.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2021)

FesteringMADMAN said:


> I mean I know you support your pedophile in chief and all, but I think drinking bleach and eating tide pods is more your culture. Libtards smh


Trump was a pedophile. I never supported him. 

"Libtartds" lulz. Such an old creaky and archaic term. So 2020.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2021)

Right … you got the wrong pedo . Continue your moist fap fest with putin’s cum bucket.

Got a chub yet ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Great … we attracted another maga moron .
> Just go back to sucking on a tube of ivermectin ., with a bleach chaser and UV lamp pumping life giving rays up your rectum.
> 
> Do us all a favor and jump back into the Qtard lemming line .
> ...


Same asshole, different socks, he can't hide stupid for long.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2021)

Unvaccinated, unmasked teacher spreads Covid-19 to students, CDC reports


The CDC said that some of the affected children at the Marin County, California, school went on to infect other students, their siblings and their parents.




www.nbcnews.com





*Unvaccinated, unmasked teacher spreads Covid-19 to elementary school students, CDC reports*
The CDC said that some of the affected children at the Marin County, California, school went on to infect other students, their siblings and their parents.

An unvaccinated teacher who showed up to her elementary school classroom in Marin County, California, while experiencing symptoms such as "cough, subjective fever, and headache" ended up infecting half of her students with Covid-19 as well as some of their family members, according to a report from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention released Friday.

Officials from the Marin County Department of Public Health initiated an investigation into the classroom outbreak on May 26, three days after the teacher reported testing positive for Covid-19. The teacher, who initially attributed symptoms to allergies, was one of only two staff members that had not been vaccinated at the elementary school.


Among the teacher’s 24 students, 22 who were ineligible for vaccination because of age were tested. Twelve tested positive for the virus, according to the report, written by county health officials and experts at the University of California's Berkeley, Davis and Santa Cruz campuses.

Children under 12 are ineligible for vaccination, meaning that their safety is dependent on others adults to get vaccinated to minimize exposure to the virus, according to the CDC.

Experts concluded that the attack rate in the affected classroom was 50 percent, but the students seating closest to the teacher's desk faced an increased risk of infection. The attack rate in the two rows seated closest to the teacher’s desk was 80 percent, the CDC reported.

A majority of the students sitting in the first two rows of the classroom contracted the virus, while a minority of those sitting at the back of the class were infected. The teacher occasionally read aloud to students while unmasked, despite school requirements to mask while indoors, according to the report.

Four students from other classrooms also tested positive to Covid-19. They were all siblings of three students in the unvaccinated teacher's classroom, "and exposure was assumed to have occurred in their respective homes," the CDC reported.

Four parents of children at the school were later infected in the outbreak, according to the report. Of the infected parents, only one was unvaccinated. The vaccinated experienced symptoms including fever, chills, cough, headache and loss of smell.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2021)

*List of Dumbfuck Covid Remedies … *
Note : Additional “ cures “ will be listed as more products are tracked 


Colloidal Silver
Inhaling bleach / disinfectant 
Inhaling 3% Hydrogen Peroxide 
Gargling Saltwater
Wearing White 
Carbolic Soap
Rum mixed with hand sanitizer and fabric softener 
Vodka 
Drinking Hot Water / boiling
Taking scalding baths or showers
Nasal sprays both retail and fake ( unknown ingredients )
Drinking large amounts of vinegar
Blasting your mouth and nose with heat guns or hair dryers
Hot Weather / Cold Weather / Sauna
UVA / UVB / UVC exposure ( mouth / body )
Ingesting Volcanic Ash
Wearing wet wipes as a mask
Cocaine Amphetamine cocktail 
 Betel Leaf
Ethanol / methanol
Chloroform
Sodium chloride / Sodium Dioxide 
Poisonous Datura Fruit 
Oleandrin
Plant Sap 
Ivermectrin
Rodenticide 
Ingesting Cow Dung and Urine 
Cotton ball soaked in violet oil up rectum
Bananas / mango / durian fruit
Ingesting large amounts of onions 
Hot peppers / ginger / turmeric 
Azithromycin / hydroxychloroquine
Fennel / Hot Tea 
On and On …. Now all this bullshit and you can just get a vaccine. 

MAGA - MAKE AMERICANS GULLIBLE AGAIN.
#FuckTrump 
#FucktheGOP


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *List of Dumbfuck Covid Remedies … *
> Note : Additional “ cures “ will be listed as more products are tracked
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind trying the vodka cure.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I wouldn't mind trying the vodka cure.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2021)

*Horrifying …..


2 unvaccinated child daycare center employees were found dead at home from COVID-19 on the same day*

Two day care colleagues from Georgia were found dead in their homes on August 22nd, having died from COVID-19.

Both women were unvaccinated………. 

A third employee of the Sugar and Spice Child Care center in Statesboro is in hospital with COVID-19, with a fourth being infected but not hospitalized, Bulloch County Coroner Jake Futch told the News Observer.

Manequeia Freeman and Leslia McClain - whose ages have not been released - were both found by next of kin, Futch told the local news outlet.

Vaccination rates in Statesboro, Bulloch County - where the two women lived and worked - are low, with only 20% to 29% of residents being fully vaccinated.

Across the state of Georgia, 50% of people have received one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine, with 43% having received a full dose.

The unfortunate deaths come as the USA struggle with a recent surge in COVID-19 cases due to the Delta variant.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2021)

Already making plans …. Later suckers


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 28, 2021)

FesteringMADMAN said:


> what a complete joke Biden and the entire liberal left has become


you guys are shitting out your intestinal linings after chowing down on horse dewormer


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Ida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember when Beau posted a video about President Joe Rob saying that hurricanes will impact covid response? We are going to get to see it in real time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Horrifying …..
> 
> 
> 2 unvaccinated child daycare center employees were found dead at home from COVID-19 on the same day*
> ...


And the south will rise, and fall again...


----------



## HGCC (Aug 28, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *List of Dumbfuck Covid Remedies … *
> Note : Additional “ cures “ will be listed as more products are tracked
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...they are gonna feminize themselves with that first one. Soy boy cucks are going to turn to STS to cure the rona next.

#weedjokes


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2021)

Waiting to see blue people out and about …


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Texas Anti-Mask 'Freedom Rally' Organizer Fighting For His Life With COVID-19 …. Because of course. *
> 
> 
> A Texas man who helped organize protests against pandemic restrictions is fighting for his life after being hospitalized for nearly a month with COVID-19, the San Angelo Standard-Times reported.
> ...


Apparently he became a ghost today.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 29, 2021)

New COVID variant detected in South Africa, most mutated variant so far


The C.1.2 variant first detected in South Africa is more mutated compared to the original virus than any other known variant.




www.jpost.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> New COVID variant detected in South Africa, most mutated variant so far
> 
> 
> The C.1.2 variant first detected in South Africa is more mutated compared to the original virus than any other known variant.
> ...


It feels as if we are a city B-league basketball team taking on NBA all-stars. The most we can do get in their way.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2021)

Ivermectin debacle exposes the hypocrisy of anti-vaccine followers - CNN Video


As coronavirus cases and hospitalizations soar, misinformation is persuading some people to grasp for unproven treatments. CNN's Pamela Brown reports this includes an anti-parasitic medicine for horses and cows.




www.cnn.com













Woman hospitalized with Covid comes home to find husband has died of Covid - CNN Video


A Florida woman hospitalized with Covid-19 returned home to find her husband died from the same virus. CNN affiliate WFTS reports.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Cycad (Aug 29, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Ivermectin debacle exposes the hypocrisy of anti-vaccine followers - CNN Video
> 
> 
> As coronavirus cases and hospitalizations soar, misinformation is persuading some people to grasp for unproven treatments. CNN's Pamela Brown reports this includes an anti-parasitic medicine for horses and cows.
> ...


That's very sad. COVID-19 just LOVES people like that. "I'll wait" she thought... and look at the size of both of them: morbidly obese. I'd be very surprised if both were not diabetic.


----------



## printer (Aug 29, 2021)

Cycad said:


> That's very sad. COVID-19 just LOVES people like that. "I'll wait" she thought... and look at the size of both of them: morbidly obese. I'd be very surprised if both were not diabetic.


I would have got it but it is so darn hard to get off this couch.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> New COVID variant detected in South Africa, most mutated variant so far
> 
> 
> The C.1.2 variant first detected in South Africa is more mutated compared to the original virus than any other known variant.
> ...


I'm waiting for the USA mutation.
The way things are going here with vaccination rates what they are, especially in southern/Republican states, it's almost certain we, or shall I say those Conservative/Christian/Republican/Trump loving motherfucking assholes will create a variant.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Apparently he became a ghost today.


Yup, those anti-vaccination/anti-maskers are dropping like flies it seems, aren't they, a lot begging for the vaccine with their last breath on this Earth.
Karma is a motherfucking bitch, aint it


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2021)

Welp … here we got another anti vax Floridian eating at hell’s table. 

*Florida radio host who called himself ‘Mr Anti-Vax’ dies of Covid-19*

A conservative radio host from Florida who criticised coronavirus vaccination efforts – and called himself “Mr Anti-Vax” – before contracting Covid-19 himself has died, his station said on Saturday. 

When Bernier was hospitalised with Covid-19, three weeks ago, WNDB operations manager Mark McKinney told local media: “If you’ve listened to his show, you’ve heard him talk about how anti-vaccine he is on the air.”

*In December, Bernier told one guest: “I’m not taking it … Are you kidding me? Mr Anti-Vax? Jeepers.”*

The Volusia county sheriff, Mike Chitwood, said the station told him Bernier, 65, died on Saturday night.

“I’m numb,” Chitwood told the Daytona Beach News-Journal. “To me, this is a death in the family.”


As the contagious Delta variant spreads, states led by Republicans resistant to public health mandates, Florida among them, are struggling with a surge of hospitalisations and deaths.


The overwhelming majority of hospitalisations and deaths from Covid-19 in the US are among unvaccinated people.


According to Johns Hopkins University, nearly 637,000 people have died of Covid-19 in the US.

Covid deaths among conservative media figures who opposed vaccination or other public health mandates continue to attract national and global media attention.

Now …. You would think conservatives / anti vax spreaders would see “ the forest thru the trees “ as it were. 
But no … bodies will continue to pile and at the end , scratch their fucking heads in disbelief. 

*Stupidity is the catalyst of Covid. *


----------



## printer (Aug 29, 2021)

"Better dead than red vaxed."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2021)

*An 88-year-old professor in Georgia resigned in the middle of class because a student refused to wear a mask over her nose: 'That's it, I'm retired' ……. *


An 88-year-old professor at the University of Georgia declared his retirement during a class when a student refused to wear her face mask properly.

Professor Irwin Bernstein told the University of Georgia's student newspaper, the Red & Black, that one of his students had shown up to his class on the second day of school without a mask. When a peer gave the student a mask to wear in class, she did not wear it across her face properly. She said she found it difficult to breathe with the mask over her nose, the most effective way to wear a face covering, according to health agencies like the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Bernstein had asked her numerous times to wear the mask correctly, he told the Red & Black. The student ignored each request, he said.

"Whereas I had risked my life to defend my country while in the Air Force, I was not willing to risk my life to teach a class with an unmasked student during this Pandemic," Bernstein, who taught psychology, said.

Good for him …


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 29, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm waiting for the USA mutation.
> The way things are going here with vaccination rates what they are, especially in southern/Republican states, it's almost certain we, or shall I say those Conservative/Christian/Republican/Trump loving motherfucking assholes will create a variant.


The American Freedumb variant.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4975567


That's my motherfucking man!!!!!


----------



## printer (Aug 29, 2021)

*Kid Rock Cancels Shows** in Texas as 'Over Half the Band' Battles **COVID*
Kid Rock's two shows that were slated to take place in Fort Worth, Texas, on Friday and Saturday (Aug. 27-2 have been canceled due to COVID-19.
The rocker, rapper and sometimes country singer was scheduled to perform at Billy Bob's Texas in Fort Worth on those nights. He turned to Twitter on Thursday (Aug. 26) to give fans the news of the cancellations, writing, "I am pi--ed. Over half the band has f--king covid (not me), and before u s--t for brains bloggers and media trolls run your mouths, many of them, like me, have been vaccinated."

Kid Rock goes on to say that he wanted to keep the dates anyway and "at least try to entertain u good folks," even if he had to play an acoustic set, deejay or juggle.

"But seriously, s--t is way out of my hands on this one," he adds. "I am beyond upset and you real ones know I would never cancel if I absolutely didn’t have too. For this, I am sorry."

Kid Rock returned to the stage for the first time since quarantine began with a headlining set at the Sturgis Buffalo Chip during the 2021 Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in Sturgis, S.D., on Aug. 8. He turned to social media afterward to share a picture of the packed, maskless crowd, telling fans how much he had missed performing and adding a defiant message.
"There is nothing the mainstream media or internet and social media trolls can do but look at this pic and weep, knowing they will never beat us," he wrote, adding, "F--k them, love to you all."















Kid Rock Cancels Shows as 'Over Half the Band' Battles COVID-19


He'd only recently returned to the stage.




tasteofcountry.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2021)

You know even when im out and about i take this backup mask for any places that are a bit lax on people following store policy …. It kind of funny how quickly an aisle gets scarce or someone sees it and raises their mask up.

Backhanded love


----------



## HGCC (Aug 29, 2021)

Sturgis you say...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> New COVID variant detected in South Africa, most mutated variant so far
> 
> 
> The C.1.2 variant first detected in South Africa is more mutated compared to the original virus than any other known variant.
> ...


hmmmmmmmmm Jerusulam Post? I'm not sold.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 29, 2021)

printer said:


> *Kid Rock Cancels Shows** in Texas as 'Over Half the Band' Battles **COVID*
> Kid Rock's two shows that were slated to take place in Fort Worth, Texas, on Friday and Saturday (Aug. 27-2 have been canceled due to COVID-19.
> The rocker, rapper and sometimes country singer was scheduled to perform at Billy Bob's Texas in Fort Worth on those nights. He turned to Twitter on Thursday (Aug. 26) to give fans the news of the cancellations, writing, "I am pi--ed. Over half the band has f--king covid (not me), and before u s--t for brains bloggers and media trolls run your mouths, many of them, like me, have been vaccinated."
> 
> ...


What a great break for music lovers.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Sturgis you say...


they're back and strutting like peacocks around town today. they're so annoying.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Welp … here we got another anti vax Floridian eating at hell’s table.
> 
> *Florida radio host who called himself ‘Mr Anti-Vax’ dies of Covid-19*
> 
> ...


the only way to make a dent is more vaccine and the way to do that is through removal from society. private businesses will soon be vaccine card at the door.

it's the only way..segregation.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4975567


so do i. if i hear a sneezer in aisle 5, i skip it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 30, 2021)

saw this on FB this morning:

In retrospect, hiding all the microchips in Horse Dewormer was a stroke of genius.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> so do i. if i hear a sneezer in aisle 5, i skip it.


I used to cough to hide a fart. Now I fart to hide a cough.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

“SARS-CoV-2-naïve vaccinees had a 13.06-fold (95% CI, 8.08 to 21.11) increased risk for breakthrough infection with the Delta variant compared to those previously infected, when the first event (infection or vaccination) occurred during January and February of 2021. The increased risk was significant (P<0.001) for symptomatic disease as well. When allowing the infection to occur at any time before vaccination (from March 2020 to February 2021), evidence of waning natural immunity was demonstrated, though SARS-CoV-2 naïve vaccinees had a 5.96-fold (95% CI, 4.85 to 7.33) increased risk for breakthrough infection and a 7.13-fold (95% CI, 5.51 to 9.21) increased risk for symptomatic disease. SARS-CoV-2-naïve vaccinees were also at a greater risk for COVID-19-related-hospitalizations compared to those that were previously infected.”

“This study demonstrated that natural immunity confers longer lasting and stronger protection against infection, symptomatic disease and hospitalization caused by the Delta variant of SARS-CoV-2, compared to the BNT162b2 two-dose vaccine-induced immunity. Individuals who were both previously infected with SARS-CoV-2 and given a single dose of the vaccine gained additional protection against the Delta variant.”



https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.08.24.21262415v1.full.pdf


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> “SARS-CoV-2-naïve vaccinees had a 13.06-fold (95% CI, 8.08 to 21.11) increased risk for breakthrough infection with the Delta variant compared to those previously infected, when the first event (infection or vaccination) occurred during January and February of 2021. The increased risk was significant (P<0.001) for symptomatic disease as well. When allowing the infection to occur at any time before vaccination (from March 2020 to February 2021), evidence of waning natural immunity was demonstrated, though SARS-CoV-2 naïve vaccinees had a 5.96-fold (95% CI, 4.85 to 7.33) increased risk for breakthrough infection and a 7.13-fold (95% CI, 5.51 to 9.21) increased risk for symptomatic disease. SARS-CoV-2-naïve vaccinees were also at a greater risk for COVID-19-related-hospitalizations compared to those that were previously infected.”
> 
> “This study demonstrated that natural immunity confers longer lasting and stronger protection against infection, symptomatic disease and hospitalization caused by the Delta variant of SARS-CoV-2, compared to the BNT162b2 two-dose vaccine-induced immunity. Individuals who were both previously infected with SARS-CoV-2 and given a single dose of the vaccine gained additional protection against the Delta variant.”
> 
> ...


Is this something you trust? Are you sure that it is legit and not just just non-peer reviewed nonsense from radicalized nuts that is designed to confuse people into tricking themselves into thinking that they should stay unsafe during a pandemic?

https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/940592


Edit:

Also interesting is how that paper does not evaluate people with both doses and had a break through illness for their risk of another breakthrough, I wonder why that is? I think that the answer to that might be worth thinking about.


----------



## waktoo (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> “SARS-CoV-2-naïve vaccinees had a 13.06-fold (95% CI, 8.08 to 21.11) increased risk for breakthrough infection with the Delta variant compared to those previously infected, when the first event (infection or vaccination) occurred during January and February of 2021. The increased risk was significant (P<0.001) for symptomatic disease as well. When allowing the infection to occur at any time before vaccination (from March 2020 to February 2021), evidence of waning natural immunity was demonstrated, though SARS-CoV-2 naïve vaccinees had a 5.96-fold (95% CI, 4.85 to 7.33) increased risk for breakthrough infection and a 7.13-fold (95% CI, 5.51 to 9.21) increased risk for symptomatic disease. SARS-CoV-2-naïve vaccinees were also at a greater risk for COVID-19-related-hospitalizations compared to those that were previously infected.”
> 
> “This study demonstrated that natural immunity confers longer lasting and stronger protection against infection, symptomatic disease and hospitalization caused by the Delta variant of SARS-CoV-2, compared to the BNT162b2 two-dose vaccine-induced immunity. Individuals who were both previously infected with SARS-CoV-2 and given a single dose of the vaccine gained additional protection against the Delta variant.”
> 
> ...







__





medRxiv.org - the preprint server for Health Sciences


medRxiv - the preprint server for Health Sciences, operated by Cold Spring Harbor Laboratory, a research and educational institution




www.medrxiv.org





"Caution: Preprints are preliminary reports of work that have not been certified by peer review. They should not be relied on to guide clinical practice or health-related behavior and should not be reported in news media as established information. "


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

waktoo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m aware of this. Would love to see the peer reviews.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Is this something you trust? Are you sure that it is legit and not just just non-peer reviewed nonsense from radicalized nuts that is designed to confuse people into tricking themselves into thinking that they should stay unsafe during a pandemic?
> 
> https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/940592View attachment 4975859
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol


So no you don't have any reason to actually trust that information?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m aware of this. Would love to see the peer reviews.


Supported by Chan Zuckerberg initiative…

Yeah *That *zuckerberg … seems legit. 
Facebook is the largest platform for covid misinformation and conspiracies .


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So no you don't have any reason to actually trust that information?


Lol why wouldn’t I? I don’t understand what you’re getting at here. There is plenty of evidence that natural immunity is just as good, even better than so-called vaccination.


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

So you're super fact based, but then use words like "so-called vaccination", as if to imply that vaccinations don't do anything. Can you explain why you phrased it that way?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

mooray said:


> So you're super fact based, but then use words like "so-called vaccination", as if to imply that vaccinations don't do anything. Can you explain why you phrased it that way?


I was under the impression that a vaccine is a preparation of killed microorganisms, living attenuated organisms, or living fully virulent organisms that is administered to produce or artificially increase immunity to a particular disease.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol why wouldn’t I? I don’t understand what you’re getting at here. There is plenty of evidence that natural immunity is just as good, even better than so-called vaccination.


Just saying that doesn't make it true man.

You are at best brainwashed, and it is a bummer that people are so stuck in this rut of propangada that they think the things you are saying is true, and it is not.

Any 'evidence' that natural immunity is 'as good, even better' than the vaccine is likely cherry picked bullshit from the shit ton of snake oil sales-people trying to con people into thinking is reality. And if I was you (and you are a real person) I would seriously question where and why you are getting that information, or do you often visit pre-reviewed paper websites?

Here is some evidence that the CDC has that shows the vaccine is far more effective than the death cultist logic.
https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7034e5.htm?s_cid=mm7034e5_w




FresnoFarmer said:


> I was under the impression that a vaccine is a preparation of killed microorganisms, living attenuated organisms, or living fully virulent organisms that is administered to produce or artificially increase immunity to a particular disease.


This is at best outdated from the impression I am under.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Just saying that doesn't make it true man.
> 
> You are at best brainwashed, and it is a bummer that people are so stuck in this rut of propangada that they think the things you are saying is true, and it is not.
> 
> ...


Lol “unvaccinated”.


“ Persons were considered fully vaccinated ≥14 days after receipt of the second dose in a 2-dose series (Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna COVID-19 vaccines) or after 1 dose
of the single-dose Janssen (Johnson & Johnson) COVID-19 vaccine; partially vaccinated ≥14 days after receipt of the first dose and <14 days after the second dose in a 2-dose series; and unvaccinated <14 days receipt of the first dose of a 2-dose series or 1 dose of the single-dose vaccine or if no vaccination registry data were available.”


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I was under the impression that a vaccine is a preparation of killed microorganisms, living attenuated organisms, or living fully virulent organisms that is administered to produce or artificially increase immunity to a particular disease.


That would be your error. What you're talking about is a sub-category of vaccines. What you're suggesting is that a car isn't a car if it has a diesel engine. The means of propulsion is a sub-category.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

mooray said:


> That would be your error. What you're talking about is a sub-category of vaccines. What you're suggesting is that a car isn't a car if it has a diesel engine. The means of propulsion is a sub-category.


Lol this was the literal definition of vaccine in Merriam-Webster dictionary…..but okay.


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol this was the literal definition of vaccine in Merriam-Webster dictionary…..but okay.


You should probably have kept reading down the page.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol “unvaccinated”.
> 
> 
> “ Persons were considered fully vaccinated ≥14 days after receipt of the second dose in a 2-dose series (Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna COVID-19 vaccines) or after 1 dose
> of the single-dose Janssen (Johnson & Johnson) COVID-19 vaccine; partially vaccinated ≥14 days after receipt of the first dose and <14 days after the second dose in a 2-dose series; and unvaccinated <14 days receipt of the first dose of a 2-dose series or 1 dose of the single-dose vaccine or if no vaccination registry data were available.”


lol are you really this invested in the death cult trolling?

Ok fine, where did you first see that paper that you thought was such good proof that you felt compelled to share it here?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

mooray said:


> You should probably have kept reading down the page.


You mean after they altered the definition? Or before?


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

I don't know about that, but things change/evolve. Words like queer/gay didn't always mean what the mean today.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol are you really this invested in the death cult trolling?
> 
> Ok fine, where did you first see that paper that you thought was such good proof that you felt compelled to share it here?


Death cult? Ok. Anyways, I saw it on google when researching the latest studies regarding vaccinations and natural immunity.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

mooray said:


> I don't know about that, but things change/evolve. Words like queer/gay didn't always mean what the mean today.


That’s true. I’d refer to this as more of a leaky vaccine if you were to call it a vaccine.


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

Just thinking logically, the top level category is "vaccine" though, yes? And the method used for triggering the response would be the subset? One is an A type vaccine and one is a B type vaccine?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Death cult? Ok. Anyways, I saw it on google when researching the latest studies regarding vaccinations and natural immunity.


Im just going to assume that you have had vaccines before, and not actually felt the need to do 'research' on them prior to getting the shot. If I am wrong, feel free to let me know.

I am curious why you think you need to do that 'research' now?



FresnoFarmer said:


> That’s true. I’d refer to this as more of a leaky vaccine if you were to call it a vaccine.


It is this kind of shit that makes it really hard to not just consider you one of the endless line of paid propaganda death cult trolls man.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I was under the impression that a vaccine is a preparation of killed microorganisms, living attenuated organisms, or living fully virulent organisms that is administered to produce or artificially increase immunity to a particular disease.


Keep resurchin.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 30, 2021)

I don't blame them. Nobody wants a bunch of stupid Americans spreading Covid.









European Union recommends reinstating restrictions on U.S. travelers due to rise in COVID-19 infections


The European Union recommended Monday that its 27 nations reinstate restrictions on tourists from the U.S. because of rising coronavirus infections there, but member countries will keep the option …




ktla.com


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Im just going to assume that you have had vaccines before, and not actually felt the need to do 'research' on them prior to getting the shot. If I am wrong, feel free to let me know.
> 
> I am curious why you think you need to do that 'research' now?
> 
> ...


Lol I research everything as it relates to my health and safety. I research the most comfortable and durable hand wraps and gloves for heavy bag work. I research certain foods effects on hormones. I research which red dot sights are best for people with astigmatism. Are we not supposed to research things to know if it is detrimental or beneficial ?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol I research everything as it relates to my health and safety. I research the most comfortable and durable hand wraps and gloves for heavy bag work. I research certain foods effects on hormones. I research which red dot sights are best for people with astigmatism. Are we not supposed to research things to know if it is detrimental or has benefit?


So is that a no you haven't researched vaccines before?

Ill assume that you haven't, feel free to once again school me if I am wrong. I ask because the science of it is pretty hard to understand unless you have studied it and been able to get a lot of feedback on what it is that you think you read to start to understand the nuance in them.

But that aside, when you researched wraps for your hands, would you have disregarded information that say 96% of professional fighters say was the ones they felt were the best ones for a handful of other scammers trying to link you to their product?


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol I research everything as it relates to my health and safety. I research the most comfortable and durable hand wraps and gloves for heavy bag work. I research certain foods effects on hormones. I research which red dot sights are best for people with astigmatism. Are we not supposed to research things to know if it is detrimental or beneficial ?


Every strap in the world has a load rating and a lifespan, because UV and whatever else break them down over time. What is the rating and replacement date for your seatbelts?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So is that a no you haven't researched vaccines before?
> 
> Ill assume that you haven't, feel free to once again school me if I am wrong. I ask because the science of it is pretty hard to understand unless you have studied it and been able to get a lot of feedback on what it is that you think you read to start to understand the nuance in them.
> 
> But that aside, when you researched wraps for your hands, would you have disregarded information that say 96% of professional fighters say was the ones they felt were the best ones for a handful of other scammers trying to link you to their product?


I misunderstood the first question. Yes I have been researching vaccines for years.

Professional fighters could very well be pushing a certain set of wraps because of who is funding/sponsoring them. I look at all of the data and come to my own conclusions based on what I find.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

mooray said:


> Every strap in the world has a load rating and a lifespan, because UV and whatever else break them down over time. What is the rating and replacement date for your seatbelts?


How long have seatbelts been studied? If a seatbelt fails can I sue the manufacturer?


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

You tell me, I'm not the one claiming to have researched everything relating to my safety. Ain't nobody got time for that. I'm the only that lives in the scary world known as "outside". I'm saying that you don't actually do that and I think you have a "safety formula" that includes partisan things which depart from actually being concerned about safety.

What's the date of manufacture on your tires?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I misunderstood the first question. Yes I have been researching vaccines for years.
> 
> Professional fighters could very well be pushing a certain set of wraps because of who is funding/sponsoring them. I look at all of the data and come to my own conclusions based on what I find.


How many years? Do you think that you might have gotten radicalized over the years?

Or is it a religious thing for you?



FresnoFarmer said:


> Professional fighters could very well be pushing a certain set of wraps because of who is funding/sponsoring them. I look at all of the data and come to my own conclusions based on what I find.


So you would not decide to see what they are using, and when you find out you would assume that they are scamming you?

But you wouldn't do the same thing for the snake oil salesman?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> How many years? Do you think that you might have gotten radicalized over the years?
> 
> Or is it a religious thing for you?
> 
> ...


My son got a vaccine injury and that is when I started researching vaccines. It has been 6 years now since I started. I’m not religious. Not radicalized. I’m not against vaccinations. Everybody who wants one and feels that they need one should get one.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My son got a vaccine injury and that is when I started researching vaccines. It has been 6 years now since I started. I’m not religious. Not radicalized. I’m not against vaccinations. Everybody who wants one and feels that they need one should get one.


So why are you researching this vaccine and choosing the information that is not coming from the vast majority of the people studying them? 

Also I would point out that 6 years ago is primetime propaganda attack time, so if I was you I wouldn't be so sure you haven't been radicalized.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I don't blame them. Nobody wants a bunch of stupid Americans spreading Covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canada does. Cause we are stupid too.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So why are you researching this vaccine and choosing the information that is not coming from the vast majority of the people studying them?
> 
> Also I would point out that 6 years ago is primetime propaganda attack time, so if I was you I wouldn't be so sure you haven't been radicalized.


You’ve been convinced by mainstream propaganda that anybody who thinks for themselves has been radicalized. Mass psychosis. The vast majority of the people studying them are funded by vaccine propagandists.


----------



## mooray (Aug 30, 2021)

"Thinking for yourself" is also a meritless catchphrase. To give your thoughts merit, show us an association of something with merit. PJ does a half-decent job there, maybe he will pop in and show how it's done.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You’ve been convinced by mainstream propaganda that anybody who thinks for themselves has been radicalized. Mass psychosis. The vast majority of the people studying them are funded by vaccine propagandists.


So I have been convinced by Fox/Oann/Breitbart that the people who think they are thinking for themselves have been radicalized?

I can buy this. It is easy to see all the people losing their minds that absorb their propaganda and pretend like it is reality.




So you are just going to stick to the death cult trolling huh, it is a bummer man.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So I have been convinced by Fox/Oann/Breitbart that the people who think they are thinking for themselves have been radicalized?
> 
> I can buy this.
> 
> So you are just going to stick to the death cult trolling huh, it is a bummer man.


I don’t know what Fox and whatever the hell those other two are have to do with anything? Fox is pushing the vaccines as well. As is Trump. Oh right? You must be stuck in the two party illusion. Red hats bad, blue hats good right? Bummer.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol I research everything as it relates to my health and safety. I research the most comfortable and durable hand wraps and gloves for heavy bag work. I research certain foods effects on hormones. I research which red dot sights are best for people with astigmatism. Are we not supposed to research things to know if it is detrimental or beneficial ?


Isn’t Facebook wonderful?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Isn’t Facebook wonderful?


I don’t have Facebook. But okay…..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I don’t have Facebook. But okay…..


Have you heard about horse dewormer? There are some exciting studies being done.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I don’t know what Fox and whatever the hell those other two are have to do with anything? Fox is pushing the vaccines as well. As is Trump. Oh right? You must be stuck in the two party illusion. Red hats bad, blue hats good right? Bummer.


The worst part of the trolling that you all do is that you just expect us to accept your bullshit lies.

Red hats busting up our capital because they swallow the right wing propaganda lies and are in a death cult because they have been spammed the same nonsense you are here spewing is bad yes.

You are indistinguishable from a paid propaganda troll so far this morning, just keep selling your big lies and trolling.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Have you heard about horse dewormer? There are some exciting studies being done.


You mean ivermectin that has been used in humans for 35 years and over 4 billion doses have been administered? There is a distinction to be made between the horse dewormer and ivermectin made for human use. It seems people don’t know how to make that distinction though.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> The worst part of the trolling that you all do is that you just expect us to accept your bullshit lies.
> 
> Red hats busting up our capital because they swallow the right wing propaganda lies and are in a death cult because they have been spammed the same nonsense you are here spewing is bad yes.
> 
> You are indistinguishable from a paid propaganda troll so far this morning, just keep selling your big lies and trolling.


Lmao okay. “Bust up our capital”. How much damage did those red hats do as opposed to the BLM blue hat riots? How many people were killed at the capital as opposed to the blue hat riots? You’re in a blue hat cult. It’s hilarious that you can’t even comprehend that. Just like the Trumpers are in a cult. A cult is a cult.

Big lies? Or do you have cognitive dissonance?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You mean ivermectin that has been used in humans for 35 years and over 4 billion doses have been administered? There is a distinction to be made between the horse dewormer and ivermectin made for human use. It seems people don’t know how to make that distinction though.


lmao you are so full of shit.

You stand up for the worm medication, but pull shit like 'so-called vaccination' out of your ass.





FresnoFarmer said:


> Lmao okay. “Bust up our capital”. How much damage did those red hats do as opposed to the BLM blue hat riots? How many people were killed at the capital as opposed to the blue hat riots? You’re in a blue hat cult. It’s hilarious that you can’t even comprehend that. Just like the Trumpers are in a cult. A cult is a cult.
> 
> Big lies? Or do you have cognitive dissonance?


You mean the ones that were used as a backdrop as a bunch of white people fucked shit up so that people like you could cry about them while playing down the domestic terrorists who were going to kill our elected officials if they got their hands on them?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15693416






Again, you are indistinguishable from any other propaganda troll on here. If you are a real person, I would suggest you ask yourself why before you hurt you and your family because of death cult nonsense you have been tricked into believing.


----------



## waktoo (Aug 30, 2021)

I think I'm going to start rubbing Ivermectin on my cannabis plants.

Apparently it's effective for treating mites...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lmao you are so full of shit.
> 
> You stand up for the worm medication, but pull shit like 'so-called vaccination' out of your ass.
> 
> ...


Im not defending anything. I don’t want ivermectin either. I’m just saying you clearly have been propagandized to think a certain way. You’ve been programmed. And now wanting me to look at your conspiracy theorist propaganda thread? No thanks.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You mean ivermectin that has been used in humans for 35 years and over 4 billion doses have been administered? There is a distinction to be made between the horse dewormer and ivermectin made for human use. It seems people don’t know how to make that distinction though.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Im not defending anything. I don’t want ivermectin either. I’m just saying you clearly have been propagandized to think a certain way. You’ve been programmed. And now wanting me to look at your conspiracy theorist propaganda thread? No thanks.


Nice projection. 

You come on here to plug some bullshit paper that you think means that people who have gotten sick are safer to not get the vaccine that is shown to keep people out of the hospital 26x more than people who don't have it, and are calling me propagandized. 

Ill see you next time you are so radicalized by the propaganda that you bring here to sell the right wing agenda, because you know you will. 

It is a bummer though that you can't be indistinguishable from any other troll on this forum.


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Alabama has now activated second of four mobile cold body trailers for the corpse overflow.
> 
> Staff said “ We have no other place to put the bodies “ as up to 50 bodies a day need to be stored.


Hottest career opportunities: Mortician and medical examiner.


FesteringMADMAN said:


> FDA approved my ass


For penetration.


Budzbuddha said:


> Right … you got the wrong pedo . Continue your moist fap fest with putin’s cum bucket.
> 
> Got a chub yet ?
> 
> View attachment 4974745View attachment 4974746


This is the same thing girls in high school used to play to see how fast you got hard. Sit on the lap and count the seconds.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Nice projection.
> 
> You come on here to plug some bullshit paper that you think means that people who have gotten sick are safer to not get the vaccine that is shown to keep people out of the hospital 26x more than people who don't have it, and are calling me propagandized.
> 
> ...


All I did was post the latest study on the matter. Everything else you stated is what you’ve been preprogrammed to believe. Lol if you have a valid up-to-date study that proves otherwise then please present it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

[QUOTE="hanimmal, post: 16508155, member: 152164”]
It is a bummer though that you can't be indistinguishable from any other troll on this forum.
[/QUOTE]
Is it?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> All I did was post the latest study on the matter. Everything else you stated is what you’ve been preprogrammed to believe. Lol if you have a valid up-to-date study that proves otherwise then please present it.


No what you posted was the most recent nonsense that propagandists hope will keep people unsafe during a pandemic that has killed over 600,000 Americans. 

You pretending like it is 'valid' is telling of how invested you are in selling the big lie.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

waktoo said:


> I think I'm going to start rubbing Ivermectin on my cannabis plants.
> 
> *Apparently it's effective for treating mites...
> *




sucks for powdery mildew.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> [QUOTE="hanimmal, post: 16508155, member: 152164”]
> It is a bummer though that you can't be indistinguishable from any other troll on this forum.


*Is it?*
[/QUOTE]

yes, because they all try so hard..and they all start off the same..1-0-1-1. it must be the Legend of @UncleBuck which brings them is all i can think of.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My son got a vaccine injury and that is when I started researching vaccines. It has been 6 years now since I started. I’m not religious. Not radicalized. I’m not against vaccinations. Everybody who wants one and feels that they need one should get one.


what type of vaccine injury or was it a side effect? vaccines can and do have side effects.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lmao okay. “Bust up our capital”. How much damage did those red hats do as opposed to *the BLM blue hat riots?* How many people were killed at the capital as opposed to the blue hat riots? You’re in a blue hat cult. It’s hilarious that you can’t even comprehend that. Just like the Trumpers are in a cult. A cult is a cult.
> 
> Big lies? Or do you have cognitive dissonance?


Can (will) you provide a news link to these supposed blue-hat rioters? One from a non-extremist source please.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)

looks like we're at hospital collapse.









Daniel Wilkinson, US Army veteran and Purple Heart recipient, dies of treatable illness waiting for ICU bed. His mother speaks out - CNN Video


Daniel Wilkinson, a US Army veteran, died from a treatable illness after being unable to find an ICU bed in five different states, his mother tells CNN's Brianna Keilar.




www.cnn.com





dude died from pancreatitis; he was packed with gallstones and needed a procedure to clear the scarring and open up from the main biliary duct.

PS they have the beds; they don't have the staff. i saw they were offering $20k to stay not sure how long though. those that are there are burnt out and resigning.


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2021)

Eat them horse pills. Who knows what it maht be good fer ya'. That polytishun Rand Paul shore don't, shewt! He cain't see the forest from the trees, an' he's an eye guy!


----------



## printer (Aug 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> looks like we're at hospital collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had some idiot at Newsmax scoffing at the article saying you don't need an ICU bed after the surgery. I replied the all you need is a rust knife and a truck tailgate to put the patient on. Most were bitching at the poor quality of VA hospitals, even though it was a public hospital.


----------



## smokinrav (Aug 30, 2021)

Ohio judge orders hospital to treat COVID patient with Ivermectin despite CDC warnings


The case is one of a handful nationwide where courts have forced doctors to use Ivermectin, which is unproven in the treatment of COVID-19.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## printer (Aug 30, 2021)

*Texas, Florida Stress Antibody Treatment to Combat COVID Surge*
Combating the surge of the delta variant while declining to get behind vaccine mandates, red states like Florida and Texas are increasing access to monoclonal antibody treatments to help keep Americans out of the hospital.

"This monoclonal treatment is probably one of the best ways to be able to [prevent serious illness], it's important to do it early, though," Florida GOP Gov. Ron DeSantis said Thursday. "If you wait till you're very, very ill and in need of hospital admission or intensive care, these antibodies at that point probably have missed their window to really nuke this."

DeSantis and Texas GOP Gov. Greg Abbott have opened sites to increase availability of the treatment that has emergency-use authorization from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration.

"We're doing thousands [of antibody treatments] every day," DeSantis said. "Just think, a lot of those folks ... would have needed to be admitted to a hospital had they not had access to that treatment.

"It also makes sure that you're not having admissions that continue to explode, that takes a lot of stress off the hospital."

The treatment is a lab-made protein that helps spur the body immune response to the virus. The intravenous treatment is intended for those within 10 days of testing positive, before they are seriously ill.








Texas, Florida Stress Antibody Treatment to Combat COVID Surge


Combating the surge of the delta variant while declining to get behind vaccine mandates, red states like Florida and Texas are increasing access to monoclonal antibody treatments to help keep Americans...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

*Experts Decry Anti-Vaccine Conservative Rhetoric As COVID-19 Cases Surpass 39 Million*





The U.S. has now surpassed 39 million COVID-19 cases since the start of the pandemic according to NBC News. Dr. Anthony Fauci says America could suffer another 100,000 deaths by December. Joy Reid's panel of expert guests discuss what the numbers might look like without the many sources of disinformation currently at work, or the state-level policies that run counter to science-backed medical guidance.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2021)

topcat said:


> Hottest career opportunities: Mortician and medical examiner.
> 
> For penetration.
> 
> This is the same thing girls in high school used to play to see how fast you got hard. Sit on the lap and count the seconds.


the FDA has not approved his ass for penetration you dumb fuck LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2021)

People are really dumb. 

Story to follow if I have the patience.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> People are really dumb.
> 
> Story to follow if I have the patience.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Ok. So I was reprimanded today. Boss told me I cannot discuss politics because I am upsetting people.

Here's how it started. Last week one of the women was talking about how bad her mother's reaction to this vaccine was, how the vaccine is really poison and how she can't believe that THEY are trying to force us to take it (current active covid count in our facility is 2, btw) despite the fact that it is all a hoax anyway.

I told her that I am sorry her mother had a bad reaction to it and that there is a possibility of a negative reaction - but that over 600,000 people in the USA had negative reactions to Covid that included death.

She reported me.

Today, my office Karen and a Teamster were discussing "the guy" that used covid tests on an orange, a banana and a goat and they all tested positive. I interjected and laid out the actual facts. Last summer, the President of Tanzania made the claim that he tested them on a goat, orange and pawpaw (not knowing what a pawpaw was, these dipshits changed it to something they could understand). He was a noted Covid skeptic who claimed to be sending a plane to Madasgascar to hook up his people with a potent but unproven herbal cure. He claimed that the Chinese tests were faulty and are being used to create a crisis. He never proved his claim, nor has anybody else. I left out the part about how this clown died this year and is part of a conspiracy theory about how "prominent African leaders are being murdered because of their vaccine opposition". But since they didn't know that "the guy" was the late President of Tanzania in the first place, I thought it best to let them find that rabbithole on their own. So I left it at, "so you believe and unproven claim by the President of Tanzania over our own country's public health administration?"

Obviously, they kind of can't answer that without climbing up on a cross with me holding a box of nails and a hammer. 

So they reported me instead.

Boss takes me aside... tells me I can't talk politics. I say, why not, political discussions are literally a daily occurrence and so are religious ones? He says I am upsetting people. Uh, yeah, I get that but they are upsetting me. He says that I wasn't part of the conversation today so I shouldn't have said anything. I pointed out that we share an office. It doesn't matter, he says. I ask if it would have been OK if I had asked permission to correct some of the facts in the story. No. I ask if I can discuss politics with a willing participant in the presence of others. No. I ask if I can talk in private about politics with a coworker. No. I point out that he often discusses politics and ask if he realizes that there is a double standard being set. Yes, but that's the way it is.

And they call US snowflakes.

_"people sleep, sleep in the daytime
if they want to"_


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2021)

Idiots. Just idiots.


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ok. So I was reprimanded today. Boss told me I cannot discuss politics because I am upsetting people.
> 
> Here's how it started. Last week one of the women was talking about how bad her mother's reaction to this vaccine was, how the vaccine is really poison and how she can't believe that THEY are trying to force us to take it (current active covid count in our facility is 2, btw) despite the fact that it is all a hoax anyway.
> 
> ...


Wear a t-shirt saying, Please do not discuss politics or health in my presence as it upsets me.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Idiots. Just idiots.


Snowflakes.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ok. So I was reprimanded today. Boss told me I cannot discuss politics because I am upsetting people.
> 
> Here's how it started. Last week one of the women was talking about how bad her mother's reaction to this vaccine was, how the vaccine is really poison and how she can't believe that THEY are trying to force us to take it (current active covid count in our facility is 2, btw) despite the fact that it is all a hoax anyway.
> 
> ...


That is really fucked up.

So basically they said fuck your 1st amendment rights so that their employees can spread dangerous death cult nonsense.

Im sorry man, you are a much better person than me.

You should just wear one of those stupid Georgia congresswoman's masks that spell out 'cancelled' on it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Idiots. Just idiots.


Given the current worker shortage, it might be time to consider a new employer, it's a sellers market right now. Or when your competition goes down with covid at your current employment, you might move up in management. Either way when the anti-vaccers speak among themselves it is wise to stand back and watch them dig their own graves. They secretly envy the protection the vaxxed have and many secretly want to get vaxxed, the stories of their leaders sick and dying of covid makes them nervous. Make no mistake, they know on some level they are playing with fire, most true believers in anything these days have doubts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ok. So I was reprimanded today. Boss told me I cannot discuss politics because I am upsetting people.
> 
> Here's how it started. Last week one of the women was talking about how bad her mother's reaction to this vaccine was, how the vaccine is really poison and how she can't believe that THEY are trying to force us to take it (current active covid count in our facility is 2, btw) despite the fact that it is all a hoax anyway.
> 
> ...


The media throws the truth at them everyday, that's why they hate it, but to get it in their faces here in reality is way too much for them to take. The unpleasantness of your truth is a mark of their own deep seated doubt and the fear of ending up a dead fool, like so many we see in the news. Covid Karma waiting to happen, might make a good Tee shirt slogan!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That is really fucked up.
> 
> So basically they said fuck your 1st amendment rights so that their employees can spread dangerous death cult nonsense.
> 
> ...


They hate that cancel culture soooo much.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The media throws the truth at them everyday, that's why they hate it, but to get it in their faces here in reality is way too much for them to take. The unpleasantness of your truth is a mark of their own deep seated doubt and the fear of ending up a dead fool, like so many we see in the news. Covid Karma waiting to happen, might make a good Tee shirt slogan!


No doubt my BBC Global news will be the next to go. But they'll parrot Hannity and Carlson (or worse) every day.

The boss is right, it does upset them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> They hate that cancel culture soooo much.


Put "Covid Karma" on your computer as a screen saver! See if any of them figure it out, for surely they will live it, all things come to he who waits, especially delta covid.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No doubt my BBC Global news will be the next to go. But they'll parrot Hannity and Carlson (or worse) every day.
> 
> The boss is right, it does upset them.


Truth usually does.



Unclebaldrick said:


> They hate that cancel culture soooo much.


lol only when they can pretend it impacts them. I think it is a pre-buttle to the eventual stupid shit that they get programmed with so they feel self-rightcheous when they snowflake about what they don't want to hear that destroys the fragile nature of their world view that they have been fed.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

printer said:


> Had some idiot at Newsmax scoffing at the article saying you don't need an ICU bed after the surgery. I replied the all you need is a rust knife and a truck tailgate to put the patient on. Most were bitching at the poor quality of VA hospitals, even though it was a public hospital.


typically, you don't. but you don't wait until the patient has pancreatitis to perform the procedure. the risk of the procedure is that you can get pancreatitis from the activity in opening the biliary duct to let the bile flow..sometimes it happens; sometimes it doesn't, but when it does you're very sick and need to be in the hospital.

this guy was past that; you die from pancreatitis just like this guy did..it's not beds; it's staff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No doubt my BBC Global news will be the next to go. But they'll parrot Hannity and Carlson (or worse) every day.
> 
> The boss is right, it does upset them.


There is a reason they are upset, they are anxious, a lot more anxious than you, like I said, in this day and age it is impossible not to have doubts about anything, even conspiracy theories and many of these doubts play out on a subconscious level. It's the doubters who are the most offended, most are along for the ride, but the ride is getting a mite dangerous. Remember these people are emotionally committed and reality is bitch slapping them in the face daily on the LOCAL news, naturally they are gonna be thin skinned.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


i've been waiting; he's too quiet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No doubt my BBC Global news will be the next to go. But they'll parrot Hannity and Carlson (or worse) every day.
> 
> The boss is right, it does upset them.


I would imagine MSNBC would cause them to burst into flames and self immolate on the spot!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> People are really dumb.
> 
> Story to follow if I have the patience.


i knew it! i'm glad you decided to share; you've been way too quiet lately. before i even read your story..doesn't your office Karen listen to FOX in the or something political which is why you became political?..i'm going to read now and leave my comments.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

The rule of law... DeSantis is mad, he must be getting his public health advice from Trump! By the time the election rolls around, his base will be decimated from covid and he will have most parents and grand parents in the state wanting his fucking head.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








DeSantis administration blows off court ruling and strips funding from schools defying mask mandate ban


The administration of Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis is going ahead with plans to financially punish schools that defy his ban on mask mandates for students.The Tampa Bay Times reports that Education Commissioner Richard Corcoran withheld funds from the Alachua and Broward county school districts...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Not anti masker, an antisocial asshole who needs to go to jail. I would have picked up the hot coffee pot and threw it on his dick, and then threw the pot at his fucking head.









Viral video shows Dairy Queen workers shrieking as anti-masker urinates on their counter in bizarre meltdown


A man upset about being asked to wear a mask in a local Dairy Queen expressed his disappointment by urinating on the restaurant's counter, CTV News reports. The incident, which was captured on video, took place in Port Alberni, BC, at around 9pm this Saturday. The man began relieving himself...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ok. So I was reprimanded today. Boss told me I cannot discuss politics because I am upsetting people.
> 
> Here's how it started. Last week one of the women was talking about how bad her mother's reaction to this vaccine was, how the vaccine is really poison and how she can't believe that THEY are trying to force us to take it (current active covid count in our facility is 2, btw) despite the fact that it is all a hoax anyway.
> 
> ...


answer official:

unless you cannot part with this job for some reason, i would find something new. t*he market is wide open; you can basically name your price- don't miss this opportunity.*

this will continue to eat at you; it's already wrecked you this past week or so, that i noticed.

'the best time to look for a job (or an extra sale) is when you don't need one' because you call the shots and you're at ease.

when you get a few prospects, your job will be in the rearview mirror and you will have the opportunity to message upon exit interview.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2021)

We have like 5 people out today at work and I am wondering what the fuck is going on and ask why we are short staffed to this one guy and he said they are all out sick with the flu, it’s flu season. I was like shocked he said that. I said the flu or Covid? And he replied it’s not yet determined . What the hell? It’s not flu season . What a wacko.


----------



## mooray (Aug 31, 2021)

Sounds like he was kind enough to hand you a red flag.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We have like 5 people out today at work and I am wondering what the fuck is going on and ask why we are short staffed to this one guy and he said they are all out sick with the flu, it’s flu season. I was like shocked he said that. I said the flu or Covid? And he replied it’s not yet determined . What the hell? It’s not flu season . What a wacko.


You stay safe. I can't wait for my wife to get her booster to be safe.

Thought you might find it interesting that the hospital she works at had over 1000 people wanting to opt out of the mandatory vaccine, and less than 50 got approval for it. It is amazingly scary how effective this online propaganda attack has been at convincing people to be unsafe and not trust science, even when they should know better.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You stay safe. I can't wait for my wife to get her booster to be safe.
> 
> Thought you might find it interesting that the hospital she works at had over 1000 people wanting to opt out of the mandatory vaccine, and less than 50 got approval for it. It is amazingly scary how effective this online propaganda attack has been at convincing people to be unsafe and not trust science, even when they should know better.


Wow! Sorry to hear about your wife’s situation. That’s terrible . I wish her and you the best . I just had a patient who told me her husband is a local ER doc and we talked a bit about the stress he is under and wanted to thank him for his service . I told her that might sound a little strange but that’s how I look at it , like a war. She thought it was quite appropriate I say that because he told her he feels like he is working in a war zone like something out of M.A.S.H. Young people coding here, another one dead over there, non stop Covid deaths and critical illness everywhere . A lot of people are dying that got misinformed and it’s really fucked up!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We have like 5 people out today at work and I am wondering what the fuck is going on and ask why we are short staffed to this one guy and he said they are all out sick with the flu, it’s flu season. I was like shocked he said that. I said the flu or Covid? And he replied it’s not yet determined . What the hell? It’s not flu season . What a wacko.


i *think *it's the law they have to tell you but not who..at this stage assume everyone there is infected and protect yourself in that manner.


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! Sorry to hear about your wife’s situation. That’s terrible . I wish her and you the best . I just had a patient who told me her husband is a local ER doc and we talked a bit about the stress he is under and wanted to thank him for his service . I told her that might sound a little strange but that’s how I look at it , like a war. She thought it was quite appropriate I say that because he told her he feels like he is working in a war zone like something out of M.A.S.H. Young people coding here, another one dead over there, non stop Covid deaths and critical illness everywhere . A lot of people are dying that got misinformed and it’s really fucked up!


"They are not covid deaths, the administration calls them covid to get extra funds."


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

printer said:


> "They are not covid deaths, the administration calls them covid to get extra funds."


isn't that misinformation? you don't get extra money for a Covid death. i would need to see citation.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

printer said:


> "They are not covid deaths, the administration calls them covid to get extra funds."


Who is pushing this calumny?


----------



## Cycad (Aug 31, 2021)

I just heard from a friend I don't see often. It seems he is an anti-vax person. His father-in-law caught it and passed it to his mother in law who died last night of it... both unvaxxed. Now he and his young son have it. He messaged me; "The best protection against Covid is to catch it and recover." REALLY? Apparently, he doesn't see the dumbness of that remark. It is like saying, "The best protection against robbery is to be robbed, and then you won't have any money to be robbed again." Sheesh.


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> isn't that misinformation? you don't get extra money for a Covid death. i would need to see citation.


Sorry, not my words but what is proclaimed by some of the Republican rabble. That is why I put it in quotes, not my words, threw it in to show logic does not matter to them. I am disappointed all this time it would not be obvious these are words I shake my head at.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

printer said:


> Sorry, not my words but what is proclaimed by some of the Republican rabble. That is why I put it in quotes, not my words, threw it in to show logic does not matter to them. I am disappointed all this time it would not be obvious these are words I shake my head at.


It helps to be achingly clear while we are being assailed by gandabots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Georgia sheriff pushes livestock meds as cure for Covid — then dies after short battle with Covid


The Wayne County Sheriff’s Office announced this week that a longtime employee has died after a short battle with COVID-19, WSAV reports. Capt. Joe Manning died Wednesday at the age of 57, according to Sheriff Chuck Moseley. “Captain Manning was an integral part of our family and our hearts are...




deadstate.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Florida Poison Control Center gets surge of calls as people continue to ingest livestock medicine


People in Florida who believe livestock medicine can cure or prevent COVID-19 are going to their local feed stores and grabbing Ivermectin off the shelves, which is a a medication widely used to treat parasitic infections in humans and animals. “Some of the more common medical uses are against...




deadstate.org


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Georgia sheriff pushes livestock meds as cure for Covid — then dies after short battle with Covid
> 
> 
> The Wayne County Sheriff’s Office announced this week that a longtime employee has died after a short battle with COVID-19, WSAV reports. Capt. Joe Manning died Wednesday at the age of 57, according to Sheriff Chuck Moseley. “Captain Manning was an integral part of our family and our hearts are...
> ...


Wonder if folk are thinking theyre up against Cowvid


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Who is pushing this calumny?


The unvax crowd, they have been saying this from the beginning of the pandemic.Saying that regular Flu deaths are being counted as covid,

If I have to wade through the muck, here you go.


"The death rate of people placed on ventilators is about 70%". Well, HELLO!! People are being OVER-TREATED for COVID (or whatever they're "diagnosed" with). Hospitals get an EXTRA $30,000 for using ventilators on people. HELLO!!!!! WAKE UP PEOPLE! Request high dose Vitamin C (interveiniously) and hydrogen peroxide through a respirator. That works great, per Dr. Joseph Mercola. (Look it up on his site if it hasn't been censored.)


Sorry but no one is dying from covid. I'd be surprised if anyone ever did. Most died from pneumonia or other complications people die from when they get the flu. 


And just for fun,


No mention if the people on Ventilators also were heavy mask wearers, like heavy smokers, the more you inhale smoke the greater the chance of lung damage and the need for oxygen, with a mask on and the virus in your lungs the harder it is to get rid of the VIROUS, you just keep breathing it in and eventually it gets LOWER in your lungs,
JAO

Anyone who contracts Covid that has to be put on a ventilator has serious pre existing conditions that have nothing to do with Covid. If you have a serious lung condition, such as stage 4 lung cancer, and you get a minor allergy, that would be enough to push you over the edge because you are already so weak. To say the person died from a minor allergy in this case is completely asisine logic. But that is exactly what they are doing with Covid. A tyrannical Government must manufacture an external threat to keep people afraid and paranoid. Especially a threat that is elusive, hard to verify and easily mutates based on the needs of the Government, like Covid and Climate Change.

This goes right along with obese people die more from COVID. The reason - fat people don't move around much, therefore they don't breathe deeply. They are shallow breathers and that doesn't clear out the lungs way down deep. Those who exercise regularly may be somewhat fat but they're also huffing and puffing which helps clear out the lungs and clear them of mucus, viruses and bacteria. 

The best thing one can do for themselves is to optimize their vitamin D and take one to two grams of vitamin C per day. Your doctor can test your vitamin D levels.

I know that this was supposed to be a side effect of the vaccine after some months had passed if you were then exposed to another wild covid virus that it would collect in your lungs and the body could not clear them because of the modification the mRNA did to your spike protein. I wonder if these are vaccinated people exposed to the Delta variant? That is the problem with censorship, you never see discussions come to an end so who wins the argument, the vaxers or the anti-vaxers? 

"...unvaccinated patients infected with the highly contagious delta variant overwhelm hospital" - straight up lie. It is the vaccinated that are getting sick. When will media tell the truth? When?


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It helps to be achingly clear while we are being assailed by gandabots.


I have fought the good fight for quite a while here. How soon that is forgotten. My sensibilities have been displayed more than once. But I can't post a little irony without having to have a little smiley beside it pulling its hair out. Used to see that one around, wish we had it here.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2021)

printer said:


> I have fought the good fight for quite a while here. How soon that is forgotten. My sensibilities have been displayed more than once. But I can't post a little irony without having to have a little smiley beside it pulling its hair out. Used to see that one around, wish we had it here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Wonder if folk are thinking theyre up against Cowvid


Dunno, but I am seeing a lot of Covid Karma lately, as the hate radio loonies and other anti-vaxx and anti-mask movement voices go down. Vaccinations and masks have split the GOP right down the middle and the big lie is dividing them too. In the beginning many of them thought they could use it as a biological weapon against black and brown people, but the weapon has been turned on them. No matter how good the vaccines will be in the future, they are cursed and won't enjoy the benefits of this vaccine or the one that ends this bullshit for good, among the vaxxed at least.


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

Fogdog said:


>


Darn, that is a good one, forgot about it.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Who is pushing this calumny?


this is a conspiracy theory back from early on when Trump was still there. i thought it died out- guess not.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

printer said:


> I have fought the good fight for quite a while here. How soon that is forgotten. My sensibilities have been displayed more than once. But I can't post a little irony without having to have a little smiley beside it pulling its hair out. Used to see that one around, wish we had it here.


we need some new emoji.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Georgia sheriff pushes livestock meds as cure for Covid — then dies after short battle with Covid
> 
> 
> The Wayne County Sheriff’s Office announced this week that a longtime employee has died after a short battle with COVID-19, WSAV reports. Capt. Joe Manning died Wednesday at the age of 57, according to Sheriff Chuck Moseley. “Captain Manning was an integral part of our family and our hearts are...
> ...


amazing..he's recommending livestock meds up until 8/14, then he's dead by 8/25. that's the interesting thing about Delta- you get it and are dead before you realize what's going on..survivors of dead Covid patients are saying it started off very small 'husband had sore throat' and was dead just a few days later.


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> this is a conspiracy theory back from early on when Trump was still there. i thought it died out- guess not.


I have posted some of the comments to news articles before. They feel any one that does not side with their narrow view is 'a sellout by Newsmax'. The other 'news' orgs like OAN are even crazier and I don't bother reading the comments. I sometimes dip into that pool to find out what other things are driving society in order to get a bigger picture. I should just forget everything and tend my plants. Might not be a bad thing being a mushroom.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Florida Poison Control Center gets surge of calls as people continue to ingest livestock medicine
> 
> 
> People in Florida who believe livestock medicine can cure or prevent COVID-19 are going to their local feed stores and grabbing Ivermectin off the shelves, which is a a medication widely used to treat parasitic infections in humans and animals. “Some of the more common medical uses are against...
> ...


helps with River Blindness too + it's apple flavored.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2021)

printer said:


> Wear a t-shirt saying, Please do not discuss politics or health in my presence as it upsets me.


Health _is _politics now. I never imagined we could be so stupid. This country is close to complete catastrophe.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

printer said:


> I have posted some of the comments to news articles before. They feel any one that does not side with their narrow view is 'a sellout by Newsmax'. The other 'news' orgs like OAN are even crazier and I don't bother reading the comments. I sometimes dip into that pool to find out what other things are driving society in order to get a bigger picture. I should just forget everything and tend my plants. Might not be a bad thing being a mushroom.


i enjoy when you do post the comments. don't forget about everything or they win; they want to wear you down. just take small do-able breaks so you still are on top of everything but not consumed.

we are making history and no one ever said it would be easy; take a nap, take a shower or take your dog for a walk..feed the squirrels..treat yourself to a new strain..cook something you've not cooked before.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Health _is _politics now. I never imagined we could be so stupid. This country is close to complete catastrophe.


use them. don't do anything to get termed. let them pay for your job search.. now that you know what they're all about USE THEM.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> use them. don't do anything to get termed. let them pay for your job search.


I have decided to buy a bunch of ivermectin and just leave it around the common areas at work.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have decided to buy a bunch of ivermectin and just leave it around the common areas at work.


that shit's sold out everywhere. Amazon maybe?


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

My wife and I both came down with Covid this past February. The eight year old girl next door spent the weekend with us, and by Tuesday we were both sick and getting sicker. We are both in our 50's and were both at home taking care of my mother in law who had Alzheimers. Mother in law never got the virus. Girl next door(atomic bomb wrapped up in a pretty little bow) was just a little achy on Monday. We are pretty sure she gave it to us because she had just returned to school the week prior. My wife had to fight hard to beat it. We have a nebulizer with some different meds that she used, along with antibiotics that we had on hand, orange juice, vitamin D, and zinc. She had a bad cough for a while but has recovered mostly by now. I am much healthier and my only symptoms were fever, sweats, chills, and the worst body aches I have ever felt. I never stayed down for long, somebody had to do all of the chores around the house, take care of MIL, and take care of the pets etc. I was better and feeling fine in a week or so. 

One of my best friends who is in his early 70's and one of the smartest people I have ever met and lives in Nova Scotia, Canada just recently decided to get out of Canada (dual citizenship with USA). He doesn't buy into all this crap y'all are seeing on the news, doesn't even own a TV. He does his own research and is always telling me what's going on in reality and why what is on the news is mostly propaganda. This guy is smart and would wipe the floor with most people with facts in history and why he believes what he does. Well he and his girlfriend who is his age decided to check out Panama as a possible place to relocate. I'm not sure why but he now realizes that was a huge mistake. He called me from a hotel room and was freaking out, they had both come down with covid. They were scared that they would not be able to leave in two weeks when they had a scheduled flight. He had already done his research and believes the studies of Dr. Joseph Mercola. He was able to score some Ivermectin, small pills for humans at a local drugstore. He and his girlfriend both took the correct amount for their size and were able to clear up the virus and test negative in time to catch their flight.

Those are some of my experiences on the Wuhan Flu.  Oh, and as long as I have the antibodies and am reasonably healthy there is no way I would take the jab. My wife, she went and got the vaccine. You guys be careful and stay safe!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> My wife and I both came down with Covid this past February. The eight year old girl next door spent the weekend with us, and by Tuesday we were both sick and getting sicker. We are both in our 50's and were both at home taking care of my mother in law who had Alzheimers. Mother in law never got the virus. Girl next door(atomic bomb wrapped up in a pretty little bow) was just a little achy on Monday. We are pretty sure she gave it to us because she had just returned to school the week prior. My wife had to fight hard to beat it. We have a nebulizer with some different meds that she used, along with antibiotics that we had on hand, orange juice, vitamin D, and zinc. She had a bad cough for a while but has recovered mostly by now. I am much healthier and my only symptoms were fever, sweats, chills, and the worst body aches I have ever felt. I never stayed down for long, somebody had to do all of the chores around the house, take care of MIL, and take care of the pets etc. I was better and feeling fine in a week or so.
> 
> One of my best friends who is in his early 70's and one of the smartest people I have ever met and lives in Nova Scotia, Canada just recently decided to get out of Canada (dual citizenship with USA). He doesn't buy into all this crap y'all are seeing on the news, doesn't even own a TV. He does his own research and is always telling me what's going on in reality and why what is on the news is mostly propaganda. This guy is smart and would wipe the floor with most people with facts in history and why he believes what he does. Well he and his girlfriend who is his age decided to check out Panama as a possible place to relocate. I'm not sure why but he now realizes that was a huge mistake. He called me from a hotel room and was freaking out, they had both come down with covid. They were scared that they would not be able to leave in two weeks when they had a scheduled flight. He had already done his research and believes the studies of Dr. Joseph Mercola. He was able to score some Ivermectin, small pills for humans at a local drugstore. He and his girlfriend both took the correct amount for their size and were able to clear up the virus and test negative in time to catch their flight.
> 
> Those are some of my experiences on the Wuhan Flu.  Oh, and as long as I have the antibodies and am reasonably healthy there is no way I would take the jab. My wife, she went and got the vaccine. You guys be careful and stay safe!


Nice story, you are full of shit, I live in Nova Scotia and we have low covid case counts, high vaxx rates and high mask compliance rates, we are winning here, so far. Don't take the vaccine, just shut up about it and don't go to the hospital if you get sick, you know more than them about covid anyway.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nice story, you are full of shit, I live in Nova Scotia and we have low covid case counts, high vaxx rates and high mask compliance rates, we are winning here, so far. Don't take the vaccine, just shut up about it and don't go to the hospital if you get sick, you know more than them about covid anyway.


You wish me harm? Nice guy.


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> You wish me harm? Nice guy.


He just gets grouchy once on a while.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> that shit's sold out everywhere. Amazon maybe?


you don't happen to know any jockeys by chance? that's the black market source atm for the good stuff. what's that one in miami? gulfstream park or something like that. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Oh, and as long as I have the antibodies


do you happen to know when the antibodies wear off for you? month and day maybe?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> You wish me harm? Nice guy.


No need, you are doing that all on your own, just don't take anybody with you, like you are trying to do here. Not many people like murders, even ones who use bullshit to kill.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> do you happen to know when the antibodies wear off for you? month and day maybe?


I hope they stay with me a long time. I am very health conscious and didn’t have antibodies the first time. I highly recommend eating healthy, exercise, and taking care of yourself. Be careful not to put too much crap into your body.

I hope this is all gone soon like the Spanish flu.

I don’t tell other people what to do and I don’t endanger anyone.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No need, you are doing that all on your own, just don't take anybody with you, like you are trying to do here. Not many people like murders, even ones who use bullshit to kill.


Maybe that’s what you are trying to do but just don’t realize it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I hope this is all gone soon like the Spanish flu.


50 million dead i think?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Maybe that’s what you are trying to do but just don’t realize it.


Maybe you should get an education and read some science before you argue with experts and doctors. Nobody here wants to know your "opinions" on vaccination that are just repeats of the disinformation you've been fed. All the world's media is wrong in your world and just a few right wing nut sources are right, among them Trump.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> 50 million dead i think?


I think the Spanish Flu fizzled out after two years. I hope this shit is gone soon, we are coming up on the two year mark.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Maybe that’s what you are trying to do but just don’t realize it.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe you should get an education and read some science before you argue with experts and doctors. Nobody here wants to know your "opinions" on vaccination that are just repeats of the disinformation you've been fed. All the world's media is wrong in your world and just a few right wing nut sources are right, among them Trump.


I only stated my experience. I am not trying to dispute anyone, just telling you the truth as it relates to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

CDC shares 8 new charts that show how powerful Pfizer's vaccine is against COVID-19 and the Delta variant


A panel of independent experts spent a day poring over this data, then voted unanimously to recommend Pfizer's shot to everyone over 16 on Monday.




www.yahoo.com





*CDC shares 8 new charts that show how powerful Pfizer's vaccine is against COVID-19 and the Delta variant*


On Monday, independent experts to the CDC voted unanimously to recommend Pfizer's vaccine to everyone over 16.
Their decision was data-driven, and factored in both the risks and benefits of vaccination.
They reviewed graphs and tables showing that, while vaccinated people can get mild infections, Pfizer's vaccine does a great job keeping people alive and out of the hospital.
See more stories on Insider's business page.
Pfizer's COVID-19 vaccine is now not only approved for everyone over 16 years old, it's recommended.

On Monday, an independent advisory committee to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention voted unanimously to support recommending the vaccine.

The decision of those 14 experts was based on overwhelming evidence that Pfizer's 2-shot immunization, named Comirnaty, which was fully approved by the Food and Drug Administration last week, is not only safe but also works very well at preventing disease.

The independent experts on the CDC panel cheered on the creation of the COVID-19 vaccines in the midst of a pandemic, calling it a "miraculous accomplishment" and "a moment of incredible scientific innovation."

Here are eight charts and graphs that lay out why Pfizer's vaccine was given a big thumbs up:

COVID-19 vaccines are doing a great job keeping people healthy, alive, and out of the hospital.



The CDC committee looked at data from across the US showing unvaccinated adults are being hospitalized for COVID-19 at rates roughly 16 times higher than the vaccinated.

As of August 23, 0.006% of vaccinated Americans (fewer than 9,000 people) have had a severe enough case of COVID-19 to be hospitalized, according to CDC data.

The number of vaccinated people who've died from COVID-19 is even smaller. Of the 636,015 American COVID-19 deaths, just 2,063, or 0.3% have been in vaccinated people, a tiny fraction when you consider that more than 174 million people are fully vaccinated in the US.
...


----------



## HGCC (Aug 31, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> answer official:
> 
> unless you cannot part with this job for some reason, i would find something new. t*he market is wide open; you can basically name your price- don't miss this opportunity.*
> 
> ...


As a gentleman that just got a new job, this is true. 

Zoom interviews are the shit, so so nice for making it less stressful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I only stated my experience. I am not trying to dispute anyone, just telling you the truth as it relates to me.


You are telling fables, anecdotes that are proof of nothing and using them to sew doubt about validated science in a public forum during a national public health emergency. Not patriotic at all, patriots trust their government, if it is being run with integrity and love their country. Patriotism is about love, not flag waving bullshit, patriots care about their country and it's citizens and are not looking to stick their fucking thumb in Uncle Sam's eye, or destroy democracy and the constitution.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> You wish me harm? Nice guy.


I wish you and yours no harm.

But I am distressed that you would choose to wrap familiar antivax propaganda in the pretense of anecdote. The idea that ivermectin did you any good is not only preposterous, but it brands you as a particular subset of the hornswoggled. You're actively promoting harmful lies.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

Jeffry Toobin used to like zoom. 

It sure is easier these days taking my wife to Dr appointments via zoom.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I wish you and yours no harm.
> 
> But I am distressed that you would choose to wrap familiar antivax propaganda in the pretense of anecdote. The idea that ivermectin did you any good is not only preposterous, but it brands you as a particular subset of the hornswoggled. You're actively promoting harmful lies.


I didn’t try ivermectin, my friend did while in Panama. I am not promoting anything here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Jeffry Toobin used to like zoom.
> 
> It sure is easier these days taking my wife to Dr appointments via zoom.


Who gives a shit about Toobin, but you, do you like to watch him pulling his pud?


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I didn’t try ivermectin, my friend did while in Panama. I am not promoting anything here.


I wouldn’t even say that ivermectin helped him, I’m just saying he took it and he got better. Maybe he would’ve gotten better anyway?


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Who gives a shit about Toobin, but you, do you like to watch him pulling his pud?


I thought that was funny, sorry if I hurt you feelings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I wouldn’t even say that ivermectin helped him, I’m just saying he took it and he got better. Maybe he would’ve gotten better anyway?


Anecdotes are not evidence, this is a serious topic and lives are on the line. You will get around to the usual shit I'm sure, for now it's just a story. Been there done that, we've seen it here before.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I thought that was funny, sorry if I hurt you feelings.


No, you are just dangerous to yourself and others and need adult supervision.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I didn’t try ivermectin, my friend did while in Panama. I am not promoting anything here.


Your account contradicts you.



Smokinggun said:


> He was able to score some Ivermectin, small pills for humans at a local drugstore. He and his girlfriend both took the correct amount for their size and were able to clear up the virus and test negative in time to catch their flight.


So my trust in your account is further eroded. Youre bringing MAGAtard propaganda to bear. Please stop.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are telling fables, anecdotes that are proof of nothing and using them to sew doubt about validated science in a public forum during a national public health emergency. Not patriotic at all, patriots trust their government, if it is being run with integrity and love their country. Patriotism is about love, not flag waving bullshit, patriots care about their country and it's citizens and are not looking to stick their fucking thumb in Uncle Sam's eye, or destroy democracy and the constitution.


These are pretty strong accusations you are hurling my way. I don’t claim any moral high ground here. You know very little about me except how I beat covid. I was scared to death that my wife or I was going to die all the while watching my MIL die from Alzheimer’s.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Your account contradicts you.
> 
> 
> 
> So my trust in your account is further eroded. Youre bringing MAGAtard propaganda to bear. Please stop.


I’m just telling you what he did, I’m not making this shit up.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> These are pretty strong accusations you are hurling my way. I don’t claim any moral high ground here. You know very little about me except how I beat covid. I was scared to death that my wife or I was going to die all the while watching my MIL die from Alzheimer’s.


You are emotionalizing. First, I offer sympathies regarding your mother-in-law. It is brutally tough to stand tall in the face of progressive dementia.

However you did NOT beat covid using veterinary preparations. It is at that point that your account steps over into propaganda. Please desist from antivax based on the lies of a certain political activist front.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I’m just telling you what he did, I’m not making this shit up.


Someone is. And you are endorsing and propagating it. Ivermectin is not an appropriate Covid treatment.


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> He had already done his research and believes the studies of Dr. Joseph Mercola. He was able to score some Ivermectin, small pills for humans at a local drugstore. He and his girlfriend both took the correct amount for their size and were able to clear up the virus and test negative in time to catch their flight.
> 
> Those are some of my experiences on the Wuhan Flu.  Oh, and as long as I have the antibodies and am reasonably healthy there is no way I would take the jab. My wife, she went and got the vaccine. You guys be careful and stay safe!


Why do you think you have the antibodies?

This Dr. Joseph Mercola?

*FDA warns Mercola: Stop selling fake COVID remedies and cures*









FDA warns Mercola: Stop selling fake COVID remedies and cures - Alliance for Science


The United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has warned Joseph Mercola, an osteopath who heads a large online “alternative medicine” business empire, to stop selling products falsely touted as preventing or treating COVID-19. The FDA warning letter states: “As described below, you sell...




allianceforscience.cornell.edu





*Dr. Joseph Mercola Ordered to Stop Illegal Claims*









Dr. Joseph Mercola Ordered to Stop Illegal Claims | Quackwatch


Joseph Mercola, D.O., who practiced for many years in Schaumburg, Illinois, now operates one of the Internet's largest and most trafficked health information sites. Since 2012, Mercola has stated that his site has over 300,000 pages and is visited by "millions of people each day" ...




quackwatch.org


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> You are emotionalizing. First, I offer sympathies regarding your mother-in-law. It is brutally tough to stand tall in the face of progressive dementia.
> 
> However you did NOT beat covid using veterinary preparations. It is at that point that your account steps over into propaganda. Please desist from antivax based on the lies of a certain political activist front.


Thank you regarding my mother-in-law, that was hell on earth for her and us.

you are right, I did not beat Covid with anything veterinary. I stayed at home, took zinc, vitamin C, vitamin D, drink a lot of fluids, and I got better very quickly. That’s it.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Someone is. And you are endorsing and propagating it. Ivermectin is not an appropriate Covid treatment.


Nor did I say it is


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Nor did I say it is


Yes you did. Inspect the excerpt I quoted.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Thank you regarding my mother-in-law, that was hell on earth for her and us.
> 
> you are right, I did not beat Covid with anything veterinary. I stayed at home, took zinc, vitamin C, vitamin D, drink a lot of fluids, and I got better very quickly. That’s it.


I am very pleased you got better fast.

The supplements you took neither helped nor hurt. They did not affect the course.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am very pleased you got better fast.
> 
> The supplements you took neither helped nor hurt. They did not affect the course.


Thank you! For the record here, I do not suggest anyone take ivermectin.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Thank you! For the record here, I do not suggest anyone take ivermectin.


Ok. That was not at all clear at first.


----------



## Smokinggun (Aug 31, 2021)

You guys have a nice evening, it was good chatting with y’all. Let’s all hope and pray this virus fades away soon.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 31, 2021)

A case of MERS has been reported in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> You guys have a nice evening, it was good chatting with y’all. Let’s all hope and pray this virus fades away soon.


Agreed. The quicker people can get vaccinated to stay safe the better.

You have a great night too.


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The rule of law... DeSantis is mad, he must be getting his public health advice from Trump! By the time the election rolls around, his base will be decimated from covid. . . . . .


The last election was close enough that there was a recount, so a 10% reduction in his base would be problematic.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

HGCC said:


> As a gentleman that just got a new job, this is true.
> 
> Zoom interviews are the shit, so so nice for making it less stressful.


and you're happy and will be doing much better, right? all you have to do is make the first move..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> The last election was close enough that there was a recount, so a 10% reduction in his base would be problematic.


i hate him.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 31, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> and you're happy and will be doing much better, right? all you have to do is make the first move..


Nah, all you have to do is keep trying and do your best, don't get discouraged and give up. It can take a lot of damn first moves. 

I'm pretty happy though, getting stuck with having to shell out to buy cobra insurance is shitty, but beyond that I'm good.


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Nah, all you have to do is keep trying and do your best, don't get discouraged and give up. It can take a lot of damn first moves.
> 
> I'm pretty happy though, getting stuck with having to shell out to buy cobra insurance is shitty, but beyond that I'm good.


You have a cobra?


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

printer said:


> You have a cobra?


At least he insured it.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 31, 2021)

Why the hell can't I get Obamacare for my cobra.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Why the hell can't I get Obamacare for my cobra.


Pre-existing condition?


----------



## HGCC (Aug 31, 2021)

THEY SAID THOSE WILL BE COVERED!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

*Idaho governor activates National Guard to combat surge in COVID-19 hospitalizations*
Idaho Gov. Brad Little (R) on Tuesday said he would be deploying additional National Guard personnel to assist state hospitals overwhelmed by recent surges in COVID-19 cases among unvaccinated communities. 

The move comes just two months after the Republican governor announced a timeline for drawing down the state National Guard’s COVID-19 Task Force as the situation had begun to improve. 

However, Little said Tuesday that “nearly all Idaho hospitals are overwhelmed with unvaccinated COVID-19 patients,” adding that only four adult ICU beds were currently available in the entire state. 

“We are dangerously close to activating statewide crisis standards of care – a historic step that means Idahoans in need of healthcare could receive a lesser standard of care or may be turned away altogether,” Little said. “ In essence, someone would have to decide who can be treated and who cannot.” 

“This affects all of us, not just patients with COVID-19,” he added. 

As part of the order Tuesday, up to 370 personnel will be deployed across the state, including up to 150 guardsmen to “support short-staffed medical facilities.” 

Additionally, 200 medical and administrative personnel will be made available through a contract with the U.S. General Services Administration, and a 20-person Department of Defense medical response team will be sent to North Idaho, which has reported the lowest vaccination rates in the state. 

As of Tuesday, just 44 percent of Idaho’s total population has received at least one dose, with only 39 percent fully vaccinated against COVID-19, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). 

Little said in a statement that Idaho’s healthcare system is “not designed to withstand the prolonged strain caused by an unrestrained global pandemic.” 

“It is simply not sustainable,” he added. “Please choose to receive the vaccine now to support your fellow Idahoans who need you.” 








Idaho governor activates National Guard to combat surge in COVID-19 hospitalizations


Idaho Gov. Brad Little (R) on Tuesday said he would be deploying additional National Guard personnel to assist state hospitals overwhelmed by recent surges in COVID-19 cases among unvaccinated comm…




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It helps to be achingly clear while we are being assailed by gandabots.


He’s caught me too. It’s best to remember that 98% of what printer posts is sarcasm.

not that there’s anything wrong with that.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> that shit's sold out everywhere. Amazon maybe?


Nah, I pass four places a day that have it in stock. Amish gotta keep their motors clean.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 1, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nah, I pass four places a day that have it in stock. Amish gotta keep their motors clean.


I can imagine a nice gift basket with that, bleach, and a UV light.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 1, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Nah, all you have to do is keep trying and do your best, don't get discouraged and give up. It can take a lot of damn first moves.
> 
> I'm pretty happy though, getting stuck with having to shell out to buy cobra insurance is shitty, but beyond that I'm good.


doesn't your new job give you health? fuck cobra worlds biggest ripoff.


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2021)

*Israel was down to a handful of daily COVID cases. Now it's around 11,000. What happened?*
Just months ago, Israel was a world leader in vaccinating its population and appeared to be putting a stranglehold on the virus that causes COVID-19, wrestling down its daily case count to double digits — and at times, near zero.

But any potential celebration was short-lived, as the more contagious delta variant gained traction and spread quickly, to the point where Israel's most recent daily case count was around 11,000 — a level not seen since January.

According to some Israeli scientists, this reversal of fortune provides lessons for countries like Canada, as we enter a fourth wave, to remain cautious about letting any guard down — to avoid some of the mistakes their country made.

"This is a very clear warning sign for the rest of the world," said Dr. Ran Balicer, chief innovation officer at Clalit Health Services (CHS), in a recent interview with the magazine Science.

"If it can happen here, it can probably happen everywhere."

While Israel often topped the list of population vaccinated by Oxford University-based Our World in Data, now it's leading in another category: It has the world's highest seven-day rolling average of new daily coronavirus cases per million people.

*Daily record*
On Tuesday, Israel's Ministry of Health reported that the country had set a new daily record for diagnosed coronavirus cases at nearly 11,000, which comes as the delta variant surges across much of the world.

There were 716 people in the country hospitalized and in serious condition with COVID-19 complications, including 159 on ventilators, the Times of Israel reported.

And while Israel went several weeks in May without a death, more than 550 people have died of COVID-19 in August, including over 100 of them in the last five days, the Times reported.

"It seems that some mistakes were made when we thought we won the war, and now we understand we only won the battle. The war is still here, and we have to continue and to explain and push all the people to get vaccinated," Israel's coronavirus czar, Prof. Salman Zarka, said in a recent interview with the Times.

Meanwhile, Israeli health officials reported what appeared to be a waning efficacy of the vaccine, including among those who had been double vaccinated. Data showed that of the serious cases being admitted to hospital, around 60 per cent of patients were people who had been fully vaccinated, though most were over 60 or with underlying health conditions.

*Herd immunity believed reached*
"Many public health professionals feel that what happened in Israel was a demonstration of population immunity, or herd immunity. [But the] delta variant, with its higher infectious rate, coupled with waning immunity, has proven us wrong," said Dr. Eyal Leshem, a clinical associate professor in internal medicine and infectious diseases at the Sackler School of Medicine in Tel Aviv University, in an interview with CBC News.

In May, with herd immunity believed to have been established and cases dwindling down to double digits, with few deaths, Israel began easing up on its public health restrictions. Businesses and schools were returning to normal.

Then, at the beginning of June, capacity limits at stores and restaurants were lifted, as well as for indoor and outdoor gatherings. Israelis also no longer needed proof of vaccination to enter various venues.

By mid-June, indoor mask requirements were lifted.

"The government … decided we shouldn't impose restrictions; we will rely on vaccines for protection. But then we realized that it is very difficult to stop the infections with the delta variant," said Cyrille Cohen, head of the lab of immunotherapy at Bar-Ilan University and a member of the Israeli Health Ministry's advisory committee for clinical trials on COVID-19 vaccines.

"What we should have done is to keep some restrictions — for example, wearing of the mask inside," he said.

As the country's cases rapidly increased again, the government reversed course. Mandatory masks and its green pass regime were again required to enter indoor public spaces.

Between January and March, Israel had been very proactive and innovative, explained Nadav Davidovitch, director of the School of Public Health at Ben Gurion University of the Negev. "And then we became much more passive."

*Significant number still unvaccinated*
Israel has so far fully vaccinated around 62 per cent of its population. But that still leaves a significant number of people unvaccinated, said Dr. Isaac Bogoch, an infectious diseases physician and member of Ontario's COVID-19 vaccine task force.

"You've got a million unvaccinated folks, plus a very contagious delta variant, plus opportunities for the virus to be transmitted," he said. "So you can't get surprised that there's a big rise in cases."

The most cautionary tale for Canada could be observations that the rate of infection has been found to be higher in people vaccinated back in January, compared with people who were vaccinated in April, said Leshem.

"In simple words: That protection against infection is waning over time."

These results were observed in people who were double vaccinated, regardless of age or whether they were immunocompromised, he said.

Leshem said this development, along with the fear that a rise in severe infections would overwhelm the health-care system, prompted Israel to become the first country to launch a booster shot campaign, with a third dose going to those aged 60 and over. Boosters are now available to everyone aged 30 or older.

So far, the results of the booster campaign suggest the third dose is probably effective both in preventing infection and in reducing the number of severe breakthrough infections and hospitalization, Leshem said.

"So what we're seeing on the ground in COVID wards — in my hospital and other hospitals — is that while the number of cases continue to increase, we've seen a stabilization in the number of severe cases," he said. "The most plausible reason is that this older population that was boosted is more protected against severe infection, hospitalization and death."

The disease is still expanding, Leshem said, and Israel is still seeing more and more cases every day — "but at a slower rate."

According to Cohen, the lesson countries like Canada can learn from Israel's experience is that a focus must be maintained on the populations at highest risk.

"As the number of infections rises, you really want to make sure this population is protected in an optimal way," he said.

*Limit gatherings*
In terms of policy, governments need to maintain some level of restriction, like limiting gatherings, said Cohen.

"I was a proponent of having … tighter restrictions like a month-and-a-half ago. That was actually my personal advice when I was asked by officials here so that we would not end up in this situation," Cohen said. "They decided against that."

To Canadians and Canadian lawmakers, his advice is to open up gradually — and the moment there is a steady rise in cases, don't wait to act. "Because the higher the rise, the more difficult it is to stop with simple measures."

He also advises that people keep masking while indoors and to use rapid testing for vulnerable people attending family gatherings.

And his message to Canadians who were vaccinated more than six months ago: "You are vulnerable. You are more vulnerable than what you were three months ago, especially when facing the delta variant."


https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/israel-covid-delta-variant-booster-1.6159472


----------



## HGCC (Sep 1, 2021)

Yeah, but its after the first month. Current job ends it on your last day. Just some sort of weird gap and corporate bs. It certainly sucks, going to try and have it as short as possible.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Idaho governor activates National Guard to combat surge in COVID-19 hospitalizations*
> Idaho Gov. Brad Little (R) on Tuesday said he would be deploying additional National Guard personnel to assist state hospitals overwhelmed by recent surges in COVID-19 cases among unvaccinated communities.
> 
> The move comes just two months after the Republican governor announced a timeline for drawing down the state National Guard’s COVID-19 Task Force as the situation had begun to improve.
> ...


beds can be put anywhere but you can't pull nurses out of your ass; each nurse has a bed count.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Israel was down to a handful of daily COVID cases. Now it's around 11,000. What happened?*
> Just months ago, Israel was a world leader in vaccinating its population and appeared to be putting a stranglehold on the virus that causes COVID-19, wrestling down its daily case count to double digits — and at times, near zero.
> 
> But any potential celebration was short-lived, as the more contagious delta variant gained traction and spread quickly, to the point where Israel's most recent daily case count was around 11,000 — a level not seen since January.
> ...


aren't they the ones that came up with Ivermectin? someone recently posted something from Jerusalem Post that was disinformation.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 1, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Yeah, but its after the first month. Current job ends it on your last day. Just some sort of weird gap and corporate bs. It certainly sucks, going to try and have it as short as possible.


i'd say fuck it and go the month without it rather than pay double. there's no penalty anymore for not having continuous insurance like the old days.

you probably already did it for the month but this way you'll know in case there's a next time.

you can get ACA for the month too..change in circumstances.


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2021)

*WHO labels a new variant of interest: mu, first detected in Colombia*
The mu variant has been found in 39 countries in South America and Europe.

The variant, labelled “mu,” has been detected in 39 countries in South America and Europe, according to the report. The variant is also known as B.1.621.

The mu variant was first identified in Colombia in January of this year. As of Aug. 29, 4,500 sequences of the variant have been reported. Globally, this variant makes up less than 0.1 percent. The prevalence of this variant in Colombia has consistently increased over time and is now around 39 percent and is at 13 percent in Ecuador.

According to the report, the WHO says that this variant “has a constellation of mutations that indicate potential properties of immune escape.”

“[Mu] also has mutations in other parts of the virus genome that may make it behave slightly differently from the other variants – but lab and real-world studies will be needed to fully characterise the impact of this,” says Julian Tang, who is a clinical virologist at the University of Leicester, to The Telegraph. The WHO says they will continue to monitor its progress along with the delta variant that is also circulating.

According to The Guardian, at least 32 cases of the mu variant have been found in the U.K. Experts say that the cases were mostly in London and among people in their 20s. “At the moment, it looks like there’s genuine cause for concern in USA, Central America, South America, but as we saw with Delta, a potent variant can traverse the globe in the blink of an eye,” says Danny Altmann, who is an immunology expert at Imperial College London, to The Telegraph.

The WHO states in the report that there is no evidence that the mu variant is outcompeting the delta variant and “it appears unlikely that it is more transmissible.” However, more data will be necessary to see if the mu variant is able to escape the vaccine. The WHO writes, “Immune escape may contribute to future changes in growth.”








WHO labels a new variant of interest: mu, first detected in Colombia


The mu variant has been found in 39 countries in South America and Europe.




thehill.com


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 1, 2021)

Oh I see! That's why the pea-brains are taking ivermectin.

They're preparing for the Moo variant.


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s caught me too. It’s best to remember that 98% of what printer posts is sarcasm.
> 
> not that there’s anything wrong with that.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Sep 1, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Oh I see! That's why the pea-brains are taking ivermectin.
> 
> They're preparing for the Moo variant.


We give liquid ivermectin to our dog monthly as a heart worm preventative (way cheaper than heartguard). Was shocked to see that a 50mL bottle was 3x as expensive two weeks ago than it was the last time we ordered a couple years ago. It was out of stock most places too. Guess you really can’t fix stupid.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2021)

Another hole dug - Another antivax victim 
( looks healthy )


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> At least he insured it.


That's a must. A bitchin', classic roadster.

What? Ooh, well that's different. Nevermind.


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2021)

This will turn out to be a costly Hawaii vacation.

This fake ‘Maderna’ vaccine card sees woman facing a year in prison and $5,000 fine in Hawaii (yahoo.com)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another hole dug - Another antivax victim
> ( looks healthy ) View attachment 4977625


There’s only a 0.008 chance of dying from karma.


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2021)

topcat said:


> That's a must. A bitchin', classic roadster.
> View attachment 4977630
> What? Ooh, well that's different. Nevermind.


I wanted to build one but was not crazy about the cost of a body from the US. Since then they changed the rules here and you need an engineer to sign off on your car. I had a 4.1 L Buick engine for it, had a 4 bbl and manifold for it and a fuel injection one. Lost my job and had to grow up after that. I do see the occasional one around and guess they are registered before. Shame I got rid of all my crap, would be a fun project.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2021)

Too soon ?


----------



## mooray (Sep 1, 2021)

Nah, the 'rona been crushing them radio personalities lately.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> beds can be put anywhere but you can't pull nurses out of your ass; each nurse has a bed count.


only because they have a nurses union....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Nah, the 'rona been crushing them radio personalities lately.


Well fuck … Tucker needs a friend


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another hole dug - Another antivax victim
> ( looks healthy ) View attachment 4977625


"Except for these gas pains."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Sep 1, 2021)

topcat said:


> That's a must. A bitchin', classic roadster.
> View attachment 4977630
> What? Ooh, well that's different. Nevermind.


Not my cup of tea. I don't like open-top cars.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2021)

DeSantis must pay - legally *or otherwise *


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Not my cup of tea. I don't like open-top cars.


It's a dream. I've always loved Porsches, too, but they're not me, really.
Edit; I'm so plain, I've driven a Subaru Forester for 17 years. As the old bumper sticker read: Don't laugh, it's paid for.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 1, 2021)

topcat said:


> It's a dream. I've always loved Porsches, but they're not me, really.


I covet a 911, preferably a coupe w/o sunroof and the 6-speed manual.


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2021)

Yeah, but you gotta love driving and I don't.

Edit; Although, I do like the slow rock crawling with my Jeep Comanche pickup. Exploring.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 1, 2021)

topcat said:


> Yeah, but you gotta love driving and I don't.


Yeah, I like driving but do not go out of my own way to drive. Im a cheap bastard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

*'Cover-Up': Florida's MAGA Governor In COVID Scandal On Death Count Data*





As Florida Governor DeSantis ignores safety measures, an explosive new report shows he might be misleading the public and hiding the accurate death numbers. According to reporting from the Miami Herald, coronavirus deaths in the state are not declining.


----------



## printer (Sep 2, 2021)

*Reddit bans anti-vaccine forum after protest*
Reddit banned an anti-vaccine forum and limited the visibility of 54 other subreddits associated with coronavirus denial after several moderators protested the platform’s approach to health misinformation.

The subreddit r/NoNewNormal was banned for breaking Reddit's rules around intentionally targeting conversations elsewhere on the platform. The community had grown rapidly since being launched in June 2020, accumulating more than 122,000 subscribers.

The rest of the forums targeted in Wednesday’s action will be removed from search or recommendations, and visitors to those subreddits will be warned that they should get medical advice from their physicians.

The new ban and restrictions come a week after dozens of moderators released an open letter calling for aggressive action against COVID-19 misinformation.








Reddit bans anti-vaccine forum after protest


Reddit banned an anti-vaccine forum and limited the visibility of 54 other subreddits associated with coronavirus denial after several moderators protested the platform’s approach to health misinfo…




thehill.com


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 2, 2021)

San Diego County has banned covid/vaccination misinformation. That meeting yesterday brought out hundreds of PJ bimbos to protest and whine.

I figured that they are all still mad because they got pregnant in high school and dropped out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

*New Data Shows Just How Hard Covid Hit Trump Counties*





“This gives some real empirical weight to anecdotal evidence we have been seeing for months and months and months,” says Chris Hayes. “The delta wave is wreaking havoc disproportionately in Red America.”


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *New Data Shows Just How Hard Covid Hit Trump Counties*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this chart last night and was thinking how on point it was. That is the propaganda effect right there.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 2, 2021)

Florida fucktards seek a “ medical “ signature exception from a “ chiropractor “ ….. get the bags ready.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Florida fucktards seek a “ medical “ signature exception from a “ chiropractor “ ….. get the bags ready.
> 
> View attachment 4978237


No mask, packed together like dead sardines in a can. 

Unvaccinated people who haven't become infected are what the virus feeds on. At least two or three in that picture is going to really, really sick by this time next week. When the new year rolls over, everybody in that picture will finally be immune. Or dead.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Florida fucktards seek a “ medical “ signature exception from a “ chiropractor “ ….. get the bags ready.
> 
> View attachment 4978237



I kinda picture the line to get a "prescription" for your "illness" from a "doctor" for weed cards looking like this when it first happened in California. 

You should be able to smoke weed. You should be able to pop backs. We should not require fake medicine for those since it contributes to the whole fake medicine industry...its always been a hop skip and a jump from recommending horse medicine to people anyway. How do you think we got pcp. Keep medicine sciencey is what I always say, by George.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 2, 2021)

*3 times as many people died in August; Florida to issue $5,000 fines for anyone requiring proof of vaccination: Latest COVID-19 updates*

Florida is the state of fools ……. 

The delta variant-driven COVID-19 surge made August one of the worst months of the entire pandemic.

The U.S. reported almost 4.22 million new coronavirus cases in August alone, making it the fourth-worst month for infections. And 26,805 Americans died of COVID-19, *more than three times* the July total. The last week of August was deadlier than all of July.

At the latest pace, an American is dying of COVID every 1 minute, 5 seconds. Every minute, another 111 Americans are testing positive, nearly two per second. Compared to the last week of July, there were 105% more cases and 268% more deaths in the final week of August.

Among the states with their worst month ever for cases: Alabama, Florida, Hawaii, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oregon and Washington, in addition to the U.S. Virgin Islands:


Hawaii's cases grew by 232% compared to its previous highest month.
Louisiana saw 62% more cases.
Mississippi had 49% more cases in August than the previous worst month.
Oregon was 47% worse.
Meanwhile, Florida reported its worst month of deaths in the pandemic, reaching 4,900 fatalities in August.


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis is not only doubling but tripling down against those trying to impose measures to fight off the coronavirus in the state.

Two days after the DeSantis administration followed through on his threat to withhold funds from school districts that defied his ban on mask mandates, the Republican governor's office confirmed that Florida will start issuing $5,000 fines to businesses, schools and governments that require proof of COVID-19 vaccination.

DeSantis signed a bill in May that banned vaccine passports, and last week the state's Department of Health established how it would be enforced. The fines will start Sept. 16.

DeSantis is also engaged in a legal fight against Norwegian Cruise Line, which sails out of Florida ports, and its requirement that passengers show proof of vaccination.

Death becomes him.


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *3 times as many people died in August; Florida to issue $5,000 fines for anyone requiring proof of vaccination: Latest COVID-19 updates*
> 
> Florida is the state of fools …….
> 
> ...


Just shoot that fucker and be done with it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another hole dug - Another antivax victim
> ( looks healthy ) View attachment 4977625





CatHedral said:


> I covet a 911, preferably a coupe w/o sunroof and the 6-speed manual.


i'd love a manual 928. that egg shaped water cooled V8 just looked perfect in my eye.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Florida fucktards seek a “ medical “ signature


from the looks of most of them, the gene pool would be better off


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 2, 2021)

.. just wait until that "mu" variant gets underway.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I figured that they are all still mad because they got pregnant in high school and dropped out


look on the bright side, they could strive to be Con. Lauren Boebert one day. she's the poster child for republican drop outs.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Florida fucktards seek a “ medical “ signature exception from a “ chiropractor “ ….. get the bags ready.
> 
> View attachment 4978237


Welp Yelp ….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 2, 2021)

Yelp disabled comments due to “ unusual activity “ …. Lol.


----------



## printer (Sep 2, 2021)

*Never ending wait list**, 30,000 non-urgent surgeries on hold in Manitoba*
Some 30,000 Manitobans have had surgeries — including cardiac, knee and hip or cataracts — pushed back because of months-long COVID-related shutdowns for non-urgent and elective procedures. 

Statistics provided Wednesday by Shared Health, in response to a request by the _Free Press_, show some 30,000 surgeries, representing more than 5,000 surgical slates, have been put on hold since March 2020. 

"As each wave of the pandemic arrived, many surgeons stopped scheduling elective and non-urgent surgeries they knew were likely to be postponed," said the spokesman. "This number also does not take into account the untold number of ‘invisible’ patients who have delayed seeking out care for various ailments due to concerns about COVID." 

There may be some light at the end of the pandemic tunnel, however. 

"Tentative plans are in place to return to pre-COVID surgical capacity levels at a number of sites next week including Victoria hospital, Misericordia, and Pan Am Clinic," the spokesman said. 

"Elective surgical slates have slowly been increased throughout the summer to boost capacity as redeployed and reassigned nurses return to surgical units and new staff become better oriented to their work." 








Sep 2021: 30,000 non-urgent surgeries on hold in Manitoba


Carrie McKinnon will reach a milestone Sunday, but not one to celebrate. McKinnon, who needs a knee replacement, will mark her 700th day of being on a wait list for surgery. She has lots of compa...



www.winnipegfreepress.com





More propiganda pushing a fake pandemic I guess.


----------



## printer (Sep 3, 2021)

*Doctor says ERs overwhelmed with people overdosing on livestock drug ivermectin to treat COVID-19*

A rural Oklahoma doctor says emergency rooms in the southeastern part of the state are overwhelmed with patients who ingested an antiparasitic drug intended for livestock to treat COVID-19, according to local KFOR. 

Physician Jason McElyea told KFOR patients who took doses of ivermectin meant for a horse are filling up hospitals in eastern and southeastern Oklahoma. 

“The ERs are so backed up that gunshot victims were having hard times getting to facilities where they can get definitive care and be treated,” McElyea told the outlet.

“All of their ambulances are stuck at the hospital waiting for a bed to open so they can take the patient in and they don’t have any, that’s it,” he said. “If there’s no ambulance to take the call, there’s no ambulance to come to the call.” 

“Some people taking inappropriate doses have actually put themselves in worse conditions than if they’d caught COVID,” he said. 

McElyea noted people in the rural area are familiar with ivermectin as many have used it on their livestock. 

According to the FDA, toxic levels of ivermectin can cause nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, low blood pressure, allergic reactions, dizziness, problems with balance, seizures, coma and possible death. 

The American Medical Association (AMA) this week called for the “immediate end” of the use of ivermectin to treat COVID-19 and for physicians to stop prescribing the drug for that purpose. 

The AMA said the prescribing of ivermectin has increased 24-fold since before the pandemic and has risen exponentially over the past few months. 









Doctor says ERs overwhelmed with people overdosing on livestock drug ivermectin to treat COVID-19


Ivermectin has long been used to kill parasites in animals and humans. But doses intended for livestock can be toxic.




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Sep 3, 2021)

*Arizona father threatens to zip tie principal after son told to quarantine*
Vail Unified School District officials told a local NBC News station that the man, who was not named, arrived at Mesquite Elementary School on Thursday morning along with his child and two other men to protest the quarantine policy.

Vail Unified School District Superintendent John Carruth told The Washington Post that the men told principal Diane Vargo that they would call local law enforcement or conduct a citizen's arrest if the child was not allowed to immediately return to school.

According to state policy, Arizona schools are required to report positive COVID-19 cases to the county health department and the department then determines who needs to quarantine in order to mitigate the spread of the virus.

“Today was a tough day,” Carruth said of the Thursday incident. “One of the most powerful tools as adults is the behavior that we model to young people — and the behavior that was modeled today makes me really sad.”

One of the men who arrived at the school with the dad reportedly live-streamed part of the altercation on Instagram. Zip ties were visible in the video and the man allegedly threatened to use the zip ties on the principal, KVOA reported.

Vargo invited the men to her office for a conversation and listened to their concerns, according to school officials. Following the conversation, she asked them to leave the school grounds, KVOA noted.

The men refused at the time but eventually left before local law enforcement arrived, the news outlet reported.








Arizona father threatens to zip tie principal after son told to quarantine


An Arizona father threatened his son’s elementary school principal with a citizen’s arrest while wielding zip ties after he received news that his child would be required to quarantine …




thehill.com


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

printer said:


> *Doctor says ERs overwhelmed with people overdosing on livestock drug ivermectin to treat COVID-19*
> 
> A rural Oklahoma doctor says emergency rooms in the southeastern part of the state are overwhelmed with patients who ingested an antiparasitic drug intended for livestock to treat COVID-19, according to local KFOR.
> 
> ...


Some people don’t know how to read instructions… 1ml per 75 lbs every 2 weeks. It’s just a maintenance dose, and my guts feel a lot better.


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)

Aaron, math is not a strong suit with the folks who are prone to medicating themselves with livestock medication.


----------



## mooray (Sep 3, 2021)

How strange, you sure wouldn't think there's a correlation between the decision to use that medication and an inability to use it "correctly", but here we are.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

injinji said:


> Aaron, math is not a strong suit with the folks who are prone to medicating themselves with livestock medication.


It’s prescribed worldwide millions of times a year for humans. Just because it’s called Ivermectin doesn’t mean it’s not a preventative maintenance drug. You can end up in the ER too if you take too much Tylenol… which ivermectin is safer than.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It’s prescribed worldwide millions of times a year for humans. Just because it’s called Ivermectin doesn’t mean it’s not a preventative maintenance drug. You can end up in the ER too if you take too much Tylenol… which ivermectin is safer than.



At least your corpse will be parasite free!

Thanks.


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It’s prescribed worldwide millions of times a year for humans. Just because it’s called Ivermectin doesn’t mean it’s not a preventative maintenance drug. You can end up in the ER too if you take too much Tylenol… which ivermectin is safer than.


I've taken it myself. When I had picked up ringworm working in my garden. It is a great low cost drug for parasitic worms. I was really glad that my doctor prescribed it and the drug store had it in stock. But my statement still stands, that the folks who take livestock medication might not be the greatest at math.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've taken it myself. When I had picked up ringworm working in my garden. It is a great low cost drug for parasitic worms. I was really glad that my doctor prescribed it and the drug store had it in stock. But my statement still stands, that the folks who take livestock medication might not be the greatest at math.


True... some people are not great at it. 2ml is a very small dose. Our friends all take it, and have been for a good year or so. After one of thier daughters took her first dose, she shit out worms. .... kinda gross, but I don't think you're supposed to have worms in your digestive system. It's good if you each alot of sushi, or other raw fish, and rare meats.


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> True... some people are not great at it. 2ml is a very small dose. Our friends all take it, and have been for a good year or so. After one of thier daughters took her first dose, she shit out worms. .... kinda gross, but I don't think you're supposed to have worms in your digestive system.


Good luck.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> True... some people are not great at it. 2ml is a very small dose. Our friends all take it, and have been for a good year or so. After one of thier daughters took her first dose, she shit out worms. .... kinda gross, but I don't think you're supposed to have worms in your digestive system. It's good if you each alot of sushi, or other raw fish, and rare meats.


And yet none of those are Covid virus.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> And yet none of those are Covid virus.


Nope!... but my guts feel better.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Nope!... but my guts feel better.


Cook your meat better.

Better yet, go vegetarian as much as possible, it will help a lot of things we are dealing with as a society.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Cook your meat better.
> 
> Better yet, go vegetarian as much as possible, it will help a lot of things we are dealing with as a society.


But I love a rare steak!... and seared tuna. We eat a lot of steak, salmon, halibut, chicken, striper. We eat pretty clean, but the food supply in the US is not the best.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> But I love a rare steak!... and seared tuna. We eat a lot of steak, salmon, halibut, chicken, striper. We eat pretty clean, but the food supply in the US is not the best.


Well, I guess enjoy your wormy shits brother.

But your dewormer it is not going to save you from the Covid virus if you are unlucky enough to get it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Well, I guess enjoy your wormy shits brother.
> 
> But your dewormer it is not going to save you from the Covid virus if you are unlucky enough to get it.


I use it more for my guts than C19 ... I've already had C19.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I use it more for my guts than C19 ... I've already had C19.


Are you one of these true believers that think that means you are safer to not get the vaccine?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Are you one of these true believers that think that means you are safer to not get the vaccine?


For now yeah. I have the antibodies... which I do think is safer than the vaxx.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

I was just talking to a friend I hadn't seen in a while yesterday. They got thier first shot about 4 months ago, then the second shot, then a month later got C19... not the first time i've heard that story.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> For now yeah. I have the antibodies... which I do think is safer than the vaxx.


Based on your inability to stay worm free, I might find a better doctor to get advice from.



DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I was just talking to a friend I hadn't seen in a while yesterday. They got thier first shot about 4 months ago, then the second shot, then a month later got C19... not the first time i've heard that story.


Im sure. Did he get it bad? Like on a ventilator and shit?

Also people lie man.


----------



## mooray (Sep 3, 2021)

Wait...these vaccines don't prevent you from getting it? Nobody knew.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Based on your inability to stay worm free, I might find a better doctor to get advice from.
> 
> 
> Im sure. Did he get it bad? Like on a ventilator and shit?
> ...


Hhahaa!... I don't know what's it it that makes my IBS better, but it does. Im not plagued with worms. 

She said it was 9 days of really feeling bad, no hospital stay or anything. This was her first infection. I didn't require a hospital either. Felt like shit for about the same time, and about 3 weeks before I felt "normal". I know this person very well.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Hhahaa!... I don't know what's it it that makes my IBS better, but it does. Im not plagued with worms.
> 
> She said it was 9 days of really feeling bad, no hospital stay or anything. This was her first infection. I didn't require a hospital either. Felt like shit for about the same time, and about 3 weeks before I felt "normal". I know this person very well.


Id suggest it was a very good thing that she was vaccinated then.

And I am glad you feel better too. But do think you should not trust what you have been told by right wing spammers about the vaccine not being needed if you already have had the virus. Because they are selling a death cult man, and it is not worth signing up for that koolaid.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Id suggest it was a very good thing that she was vaccinated then.
> 
> And I am glad you feel better too. But do think you should not trust what you have been told by right wing spammers about the vaccine not being needed if you already have had the virus. Because they are selling a death cult man, and it is not worth signing up for that koolaid.


I hear ya man.... I just don't trust the science yet. I trust my immune system more. But, like I said in another thread, I've been around for 53 years, seen and done more things than others would have in 4 lifetimes. Whatever is going to take me out is going to take me out. I've seen enough, so ... whenever.


----------



## mooray (Sep 3, 2021)

Let the worms do their thing then.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

mooray said:


> Let the worms do their thing then.


Hahah... can't everyone just have an opinion?.. and again, I don't have worms.


----------



## mooray (Sep 3, 2021)

We all agree on the rights perspective, but keep in mind that a counter opinion to your opinion, is still an opinion, so it should never truly feel like you can't have an opinion until someone is slapping cuffs on ya.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I hear ya man.... I just don't trust the science yet. I trust my immune system more. But, like I said in another thread, I've been around for 53 years, seen and done more things than others would have in 4 lifetimes. Whatever is going to take me out is going to take me out. I've seen enough, so ... whenever.


We've heard that argument plenty from guys younger than you in hospital on oxygen with covid.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Hahah... can't everyone just have an opinion?.. and again, I don't have worms.


When your opinion results in your acting with consequence for me, it is no longer opinion. I get to counteract it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> When your opinion results in your acting with consequence for me, it is no longer opinion. I get to counteract it.


Ok...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I hear ya man.... I just don't trust the science yet. I trust my immune system more. But, like I said in another thread, I've been around for 53 years, seen and done more things than others would have in 4 lifetimes. Whatever is going to take me out is going to take me out. I've seen enough, so ... whenever.


A lot of money has been spent to get people to not trust the science.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> For now yeah. I have the antibodies... which I do think is safer than the vaxx.


It is scary how brainwashed people are into being unsafe.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> A lot of money has been spent to get people to not trust the science.


A lot of money has also been spent to get people to trust science.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> A lot of money has also been spent to get people to trust science.


Yeah all those buildings and cars and planes and guns and modern medicine, and every other technological advancement we have made cost a lot of money.

Little things like doubling the human lifespan in the last hundred or so years is thanks to advancements in science.

It is sad that this is lost on people because they swallowed the big lies for so long by people who would rather them stay uninformed about the world around them.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> A lot of money has also been spent to get people to trust science.


Really? Can you link an instance?


----------



## mooray (Sep 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Really? Can you link an instance?


Pretty much every college course in anything science related.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

mooray said:


> Pretty much every college course in anything science related.


I am curious to read his take.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

I’m about to hit the road and go enjoy a weekend at the lake….. I’ll post some articles later.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I’m about to hit the road and go enjoy a weekend at the lake….. I’ll post some articles later.


Enjoy the lake, sounds nice


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Enjoy the lake, sounds nice


Made it to the Lakehome….. I’ve decided to bow out of this conversation… it’s not going to get us anywhere … enjoy your weekend guys!.. and happy growing!


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Made it to the Lakehome….. I’ve decided to bowView attachment 4979020 out of this conversation… it’s not going to get us anywhere … enjoy your weekend guys!.. and happy growing!


You too, nice view.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I’m about to hit the road and go enjoy a weekend at the lake….. I’ll post some articles later.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)

*Covid Anti-Vaxxers Reach 'A New Level Of Insanity' Says Redlener*





Anti-vaccine demonstrators in Georgia have reportedly shutdown vaccine sites. We discuss the increasingly brazen tactics by the anti-vaxx moment with MSNBC Public Health Analyst Dr. Irwin Redlener.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2021)

*‘Loss of hope’: Idaho hospitals crushed by COVID-19 surge*








‘Loss of hope’: Idaho hospitals crushed by COVID-19 surge


Idaho hit a grim COVID-19 trifecta this week, reaching record numbers of emergency room visits, hospitalizations and ICU patients. Medical experts say the deeply conservative state will likely see 30,000 new infections a week by mid-September.




www.kivitv.com


----------



## mooray (Sep 4, 2021)

Idaho weed laws tell you everything you need to know about Idaho.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 5, 2021)

Well, we boated by Blake and Gwens place.. didn’t see a whole lot of activity other than a helicopter flying in and out from his house a couple of times a day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It’s prescribed worldwide millions of times a year for humans. Just because it’s called Ivermectin doesn’t mean it’s not a preventative maintenance drug. You can end up in the ER too if you take too much Tylenol… which ivermectin is safer than.


oh look a retard


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You mean ivermectin that has been used in humans for 35 years and over 4 billion doses have been administered? There is a distinction to be made between the horse dewormer and ivermectin made for human use. It seems people don’t know how to make that distinction though.


take a video of yourself eating horse paste for my amusement please


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> you clearly have been propagandized to think a certain way.


that would hit harder if you said it after spitting trump's dick out of your mouth


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *‘Loss of hope’: Idaho hospitals crushed by COVID-19 surge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shits going to hit the fan when they start pulling tubes out of antivaxxers to save the lives of more evolved humans. 

_Most of the ICU patients fell prey to con artists before they fell ill with the virus, said Souza, the chief medical officer. He points to a patient who first tried the anti-parasite drug ivermectin. U.S. health officials have warned it should not be used to treat COVID-19. The man, in his 50s, refused standard medical treatments until he became so sick he needed to be hospitalized.

“What we’re left with is organ supportive therapy. Misinformation is hurting people and killing people,” Souza said.

*What the science is clear on? Vaccines, he said. “We don’t have any vaccinated patients here.”*_


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> oh look a retard


Real mature.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Real mature.


says the guy eating cattle dewormer.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Made it to the Lakehome….. I’ve decided to bowView attachment 4979020 out of this conversation… it’s not going to get us anywhere … enjoy your weekend guys!.. and happy growing!


if you squat in the water, will the trout eat the worms in your lower intestines and sphincter??? i might catch my limit if it works???


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if you squat in the water, will the trout eat the worms in your lower intestines and sphincter??? i might catch my limit if it works???


I don't think there's any Trout in Lake Texhoma.. lots of Stiper tho.... but, there's a 10 limit per day. See how easy it is to have an adult conversation?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I don't think there's any Trout in Lake Texhoma.. lots of Stiper tho.... but, there's a 10 limit per day. See how easy it is to have an adult conversation?


not if it scratches cat litter over your being a vaxtard.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> not if it scratches cat litter over your being a vaxtard.


Perhaps you're right.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 6, 2021)

A buddy has the rona, hope he gets better but also hope he gets pretty sick first to teach him a lesson for buying into bullshit, hope he doesn't take horse medicine. Wish this was more a pooping or puking illness, easier to make jokes.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

HGCC said:


> A buddy has the rona, hope he gets better but also hope he gets pretty sick first to teach him a lesson for buying into bullshit, hope he doesn't take horse medicine. Wish this was more a pooping or puking illness, easier to make jokes.


Yeah.. me too!.. I certainly don't mind a bout of explosive diarrhea. Feels like a "cleansing"....Hope your buddy gets better.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

In the meantime, it’s time for my dose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Perhaps you're right.


I know people who are antivaxxers and some are my friends, we agree to disagree, we have low case counts here though and an almost 90% single dose vaxx rate, we still wear masks and almost everybody complies. The thing I find disturbing about the antivaxx movement is that it's turned into a suicide cult. At this point their public rationalization of their fear and paranoia by spreading bullshit is mostly killing their own kind. It's not like trying to convince an individual, they have a social emotional support network too. We don't have the political component here in Canada and it's reflected in the vaxx rates, the difference is pure politics. Here the antivaxxers are the usual suspects and run the political spectrum. I expect a hard winter in Canada as most of the unvaxxed will be infected, how quickly that happens will determine if the hospitals are overwhelmed or not.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

Man.. I really think it's a matter of Freedom of choice. I have vaxxed friends and even family. They don't push me to get vaxxed, or even bring it up. I also have antivaxxer friends. Over the past year, we've travelled to Alaska, been to concerts, been on trains, planes, ubers, airports, Casinos (which Oklahoma has the largest one on the planet), nobody wears masks, or worry about social distancing. Nobody has gotten sick after being previously infected over a year ago. I can't explain it. We've literally tried to get reinfected. ... Now, we may all be dead come this time next month, but we chose to no get vaxxed after initial infection because we do believe (and some of us have tested for the antibodies a year later).. that your body will do it's job IF you're healthy. If I had some sort of immune compromise, I might reconsider.. but I don't. I don't know what's in the vaxx, and I also don't know what's in Advil... which is why I don't take it. Get it, don't get it... it's your choice.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man.. I really think it's a matter of Freedom of choice. I have vaxxed friends and even family. They don't push me to get vaxxed, or even bring it up. I also have antivaxxer friends. Over the past year, we've travelled to Alaska, been to concerts, been on trains, planes, ubers, airports, Casinos (which Oklahoma has the largest one on the planet), nobody wears masks, or worry about social distancing. Nobody has gotten sick after being previously infected over a year ago. I can't explain it. We've literally tried to get reinfected. ... Now, we may all be dead come this time next month, but we chose to no get vaxxed after initial infection because we do believe (and some of us have tested for the antibodies a year later).. that your body will do it's job IF you're healthy. If I had some sort of immune compromise, I might reconsider.. but I don't. I don't know what's in the vaxx, and I also don't know what's in Advil... which is why I don't take it. Get it, don't get it... it's your choice.


Yeah. What do doctors know.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yeah. What do doctors know.


Not as much as you think they do.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Not as much as you think they do.


Definitely more than you


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Definitely more than you


They why do some prescribe IVM, and some don't?.... They have opinions just like everybody else.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> They why do some prescribe IVM, and some don't?.... They have opinions just like everybody else.


Real doctors don’t prescribe that for covid, but hey, knock yourself out. 

I read on Facebook if you triple your dose, it’s like a cool acid trip. You should try it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man.. I really think it's a matter of Freedom of choice.


no it's a matter of you bought the propaganda because you're a retarded bitch.

dont go to the hospital when it gets tough to breathe.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Real doctors don’t prescribe that for covid, but hey, knock yourself out.
> 
> I read on Facebook if you triple your dose, it’s like a cool acid trip. You should try it.


ok.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> They why do some prescribe IVM


they don't for covid


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> no it's a matter of you bought the propaganda because you're a retarded bitch.
> 
> dont go to the hospital when it gets tough to breathe.


... Don't plan to. If it's gonna happen, Im gonna die right here.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... Don't plan to. If it's gonna happen, Im gonna die right here.


Hopefully you don’t take too many others with you.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

If they originally "sounded the alarm" at the beginning that we could lose 250,000 people, then why didn't they do that years ago with the Flu?.. Mass media promoting social distancing, mask wearing, flu shots talked about every commercial you see,.... why do they not care about a quarter of a million people?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

Is it because 250,000 is an acceptable number?.. .. but 650,000 is just way too many?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Is it because 250,000 is an acceptable number?.. .. but 650,000 is just way too many?


----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I don't think there's any Trout in Lake Texhoma.. lots of Stiper tho.... but, there's a 10 limit per day. See how easy it is to have an adult conversation?


Water too warm? Enjoy the bottom feeders.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


It's a legit question. Why? Why were we ok with it? There was virtually no Flu season last year. Is it because we all masked up? If that's the case, then why hasn't this been a top priority for the WHO to push masks, social distancing , etc for the past 20 years protecting people and businesses from losing money due to sick employees?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

Same weeks.... of different years. And I went back 7 years. They all look the same except for this past Flu season.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... Don't plan to. If it's gonna happen, Im gonna die right here.


Horse shit to go along with your horse medicine


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It's a legit question. Why? Why were we ok with it? There was virtually no Flu season last year. Is it because we all masked up? If that's the case, then why hasn't this been a top priority for the WHO to push masks, social distancing , etc for the past 20 years protecting people and businesses from losing money due to sick employees?


Id say ask a doctor but you think theyre deep state crisis actors because youre a brainwashed retard


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Id say ask a doctor but you think theyre deep state crisis actors because youre a brainwashed retard


No, Im just a curious person who wants to know why these numbers don't add up..... but!.. I'll leave you Government lab experiments to yourselves.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im just a curious person


no youre a mark for grifters. An easy one too


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2021)

If you were a curious person you wouldn't be shitting out the same "but the flu!" and "muh horse dewormer" nonsense that 50 million other right wing dipshits are


----------



## 1212ham (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Some people don’t know how to read instructions… 1ml per 75 lbs every 2 weeks. It’s just a maintenance dose, and my guts feel a lot better.


What do those instructions say about covid-19?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2021)

the only thing funnier than these curious independent patriots taking horse medicine is that capitol rioter fascist tasing himself in the balls to death


----------



## HGCC (Sep 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Burt gummer is one of my favorite characters ever.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

Have fun guys!.. Im out. I just got in some new beans Im gonna pop.. NukeHeads BitterSweet Haze and Lemon Cane!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Have fun guys!.. Im out. I just got in some new beans Im gonna pop.. NukeHeads BitterSweet Haze and Lemon Cane!


no one gives a shit horse boy


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)

Another local update. My cleaning guy did have the covid. I guess it's been about two weeks now. I heard he is getting better. His girlfriend never got tested, even though she lost her sense of taste and smell. In fact, she only missed three days of work. I know they are hurting with him out of work. She must have felt that if she got tested she would be forced to miss work. I don't approve, but I understand.

I talked to her about getting the jab last week.. Seems like she's open to it. But I'd been talking to him about it for months. So who knows.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ok.


Ivermectin is a neurotoxin, that's how it works to kill worms and other parasites, the dose parameters are very narrow between getting rid of worms and causing harm, even death. The only ones you are hurting are those who agree with you, the smart folks have been vaxxed


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2021)

Kidney disease twice as likely to develop in COVID survivors









Researchers find kidney disease is twice as likely to develop in COVID-19 survivors


Kidney disease is twice as likely to develop in COVID-19 survivors, according to findings published in the Journal of the American Society of Nephrology.




www.thedenverchannel.com


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It's a legit question. Why? Why were we ok with it? There was virtually no Flu season last year. Is it because we all masked up? If that's the case, then why hasn't this been a top priority for the WHO to push masks, social distancing , etc for the past 20 years protecting people and businesses from losing money due to sick employees?


They would have, but imagine the pushback from all the people who perceive masks etc. as harming their civil liberties. The WHO and others need to choose their battles accordingly.
That said, masking up against Covid did make for very little flu.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 7, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Same weeks.... of different years. And I went back 7 years. They all look the same except for this past Flu season.View attachment 4981447View attachment 4981448


Wow it is almost like masking up and social distancing, not working sick, not sending kids into rooms with 40+ kids in a old ass building works at keeping down highly preventable spread of disease.

Wellfuckthat, bring on the snake oil.

Oh and for your question about doctors perscribing the horse shit dewormer, it is because they are 1. radicalized idiots themselves, 2. con artists making money on the snake oils, 3. are sick of radicalized people being a danger to everyone and just say fuck it give them a placebo.

#3 is why we overprescribe medications like anti-bacteria pills for viral infections.

And lastly it is funny that you think all those rich folk you are trying to get sick around are not all vaccinated and just don't want to deal with the mentally unhealthy people who are proud to not have taken this highly effective and very safe vaccine. It is not a stretch to think that you are likely in areas that have 80+% vaccination rate and employers who are able to pay for vaccinated employees.


----------



## topcat (Sep 7, 2021)

Dessert for Margie.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 7, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435265542630215681


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2021)

topcat said:


> Dessert for Margie.


I was just watching weekly skews and they were talking about lower sperm counts from the dewormer. Horse people know not to give it to their studs, but I bet most folks who are taking it do not realize this long known fact. Sadly too many of them already have offspring. (kind of eliminates any evolutionary gains we might have made from covid)


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2021)

I don't like the paste,.. but I verified with a Dr. on the correct dosage per body weight with the liquid. 

Ivermectin has been used in humans for 35 years and over 4 billion doses have been administered. Merck, the original patent holder, donated 3.7 Billion doses to developing countries. In 2015, the two individuals who developed Ivermectin were awarded a Nobel Prize for medicine. But all of a sudden, it doesn’t work anymore.




“Hmmm




I’m trying to figure some stuff out around here!”





AND THERE IS MORE ...
“There is now a full-on propaganda campaign against Ivermectin. The FDA is telling people not to take it because it's "dangerous" and the media is portraying it as horse medicine.
Meanwhile, here are the facts:
-IVM was isolated from soil bacteria in Japan 40 years ago by Dr Satoshi Omura.
-It has been prescribed nearly 4 BILLION times to humans since 1987.
-It has saved millions of lives from parasitic and viral infections.
-Dr. Omura won the Nobel Prize for it in 2015.
-It is listed as one of the WHO's Essential Medicines.
-It has anti-parasitic, anti-viral, anti-inflammatory and anti-cancer properties.
-It is safer than aspirin.
-It is easy to get in many countries without a prescription.
-It is 86% effective for prevention and 72% effective for early treatment of C-19 according to real-time meta-analysis of 63 studies.
-The countries that have adopted IVM for prevention and early treatment have seen dramatic drops in C-19 cases and deaths. Look at the charts!
-IVM is off-patent and inexpensive.
-In February 2021 former patent holder Merck said, "there is no meaningful evidence" and "a lack of safety data" on IVM for C-19, according to their company scientists. Um, it's one of the safest medicines in the world, prescribed 4 billion times over 40 years. Isn't that enough evidence to use it in an "emergency?"
-In June 2021 Merck secured a 1.2 Billion dollar deal with the US government to test a NEW patented oral drug for C-19 called molnupiravir. Bingo. Follow the money.
-Yes, Ivermectin is sold as a medicine for livestock and is available at farm/feed stores like Tractor Supply, and also on Amazon.
-The reason some people have resorted to taking Ivermectin horse paste is because it is not easy to find a doctor to prescribe it in the U.S. and even if you do, some corporate pharmacy chains are refusing to fill prescriptions (!!!). A few not-so-smart people have been temporarily hospitalized from incorrect dosing of horse paste (major news story), but no deaths have been reported. Meanwhile, there are over 13,000 deaths from those new drugs and the nothing-to-see-here media blackout continues.


Sincerely, 
Horse Boy


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 7, 2021)

More far right / white trash bullshit.

*3 Vermont State Troopers resign as FBI launches fake COVID vaccine cards probe*

Three Vermont State Troopers have resigned following an investigation into an alleged fraudulent COVID-19 vaccination card scheme, the Vermont State Police said in a statement on Tuesday.

Driving the news: The former troopers are suspected of creating fake COVID-19 vaccination cards, per the statement.



The case has been referred to the U.S. Attorney Office in Vermont and the FBI, which has opened an investigation into the matter.
 *Details*: Two of the officers, Shawn Sommers and Raymond Witkowski, submitted their resignations last month on Aug. 10.


David Pfindel resigned on Sept. 3 following an additional investigation from the Department of Public Safety.

What they're saying: “[It] is reprehensible that state troopers would manipulate vaccination cards in the midst of a pandemic, when being vaccinated is one of the most important steps anyone can take to keep their community safe from COVID-19," said director of the Vermont State Police Col. Matthew Birmingham.


"[The] alleged criminal conduct from these troopers does not represent the values and actions of the dedicated men and women of the Vermont State Police," Birmingham added.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2021)

At the current rate Covid is killing 800 republican voters each day......


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I don't like the paste,.. but I verified with a Dr. on the correct dosage


facebook, md



DoubleAtotheRON said:


> the media is portraying it as horse medicine.


the manufacturers do that too. they put a picture of a horse on the box and everything and say "for oral use on horses only"



DoubleAtotheRON said:


> -It is 86% effective for prevention and 72% effective for early treatment of C-19 according to real-time meta-analysis of 63 studies.


no it isnt but even if that were true then the vaccine is far more effective



DoubleAtotheRON said:


> some people have resorted to taking Ivermectin horse paste is because it is not easy to find a doctor to prescribe it in the U.S.


those stupid fucking doctors eh horse boy


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 8, 2021)

topcat said:


> That's a must. A bitchin', classic roadster.
> View attachment 4977630
> What? Ooh, well that's different. Nevermind.


Thats a decent car, I have to admit, but I'd take this over that (insurance is cheaper  )



Something about a 1967 Split window coupe with a 427 that curls my toes


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> At the current rate Covid is killing 800 republican voters each day......
> View attachment 4982353


I read that the death rate of Trump/Republican supporters is/has been actually discussed amongst GOP leadership.

Ain't that a bitch


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> I was just watching weekly skews and they were talking about lower sperm counts from the dewormer. Horse people know not to give it to their studs, but I bet most folks who are taking it do not realize this long known fact. Sadly too many of them already have offspring. (kind of eliminates any evolutionary gains we might have made from covid)


lol it makes the 'white genocide' troll's posts seem almost likely.





DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I don't like the paste,.. but I verified with a Dr. on the correct dosage per body weight with the liquid.
> 
> Ivermectin has been used in humans for 35 years and over 4 billion doses have been administered. Merck, the original patent holder, donated 3.7 Billion doses to developing countries. In 2015, the two individuals who developed Ivermectin were awarded a Nobel Prize for medicine. But all of a sudden, it doesn’t work anymore.
> 
> ...


lol you are selling this horse dewormer that has been shown to have no clinical use for the Corona virus really really hard.

I do love your deflection away from the actual company that makes the horse dewormer coming out to say that it doesn't work with a 'um its prescribed a lot' line. 

Any asshole with money can get a patent, it doesnt make it real. The reasons real doctors won't prescribe it for this very dangerous virus is that there is no reason to assume it works outside of some idiots falling for propaganda spam.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Same weeks.... of different years. And I went back 7 years. They all look the same except for this past Flu season.View attachment 4981447View attachment 4981448


What's the point here, other than rationalizing your fear on an anonymous form? Are you trying to convince anybody, other than yourself and those who might agree with you? The reason you are unvaxxed is because you are irrationally afraid, all anti vaxxers and the hesitant are, it's the primary motivating factor fear, unreasonable, illogical fear, a slow motion panic attack. You are now part of a suicide cult and increasingly people are either laughing at you, or pitying you, but they ain't respecting you, that's for sure.

There was no flu because of masks, social distancing and hand washing, even the old covid was way more infectious than the flu, there is a graph of flu cases dropping while covid increased. I believe your reasons are fear and politics, you are a Trumper and a bigot, that's why you are a republican, it's why everybody is a republican these days, it's become the hallmark of a flawed character, as all the good folk left long ago. Now it has descended into a suicide cult, with members reinforcing each other's delusions, fears and death wishes. All this bullshit because some people fear to compete on a level playing field with brown and black folks. All this shit, as they dance around the central issue of their own hate and fear with cries of freedom, and crow about rights they don't actually have. Qnon, the culture wars, voter suppression, stepping on women's rights and abusing the law to "get" those you don't like, it's a cold civil war package deal.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 8, 2021)

New Studies Find Evidence Of 'Superhuman' Immunity To COVID-19 In Some People : Goats and Soda : NPR









New Studies Find Evidence Of 'Superhuman' Immunity To COVID-19 In Some Individuals


That's how some scientists describe the findings of a series of studies looking at the antibodies created by individuals who were infected by the coronavirus and then had an mRNA vaccine.




www.npr.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I read that the death rate of Trump/Republican supporters is/has been actually discussed amongst GOP leadership.
> 
> Ain't that a bitch


Many more will be fucked over than die, a near death experience can be a life altering event and a real attitude adjuster. The margins are razor thin in many places though and if they lose a few hundred to death and a few thousand stay home, they are screwed. If the democrats gain a significant advantage in the house and senate they will finish them off in a hurry by leveling the playing field first and voting laws with teeth. They will destroy the domestic disinformation network of bullshit for profit and make a domestic terrorist list with thousands on it right from the get go, they won't be able to own guns or ammo, or fly on an airline. Death threats to public officials will be easier to track and penalties will include getting out of prison in a bag. There are a lot of really smart people with solutions, but ya got to win first and as they say, take back your country from a bunch of lunatics, psychos and con artists. Those of low character elect people of low character and it sure as shit shows.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> New Studies Find Evidence Of 'Superhuman' Immunity To COVID-19 In Some People : Goats and Soda : NPR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and the antivaxxers feel they are among them, with "special" immune systems, because they are young and in such great shape and oh, so special.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 8, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ivermectin has been used in humans for 35 years and over 4 billion doses have been administered. Merck, the original patent holder, donated 3.7 Billion doses to developing countries. In 2015, the two individuals who developed Ivermectin were awarded a Nobel Prize for medicine. *But all of a sudden, it doesn’t work anymore. *


It works great if you have worms.

Keep taking Ivermectin, though. A low sperm count among imbeciles is good for humanity.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It works great if you have worms.
> 
> Keep taking Ivermectin, though. A low sperm count among imbeciles is good for humanity.


We had this work video educating the Covid 19 deniers go to email about how Getting Covid 19 actually has good chance of making you a limp dick but getting the Covid 19 shot increases sperm count. My husband gets like 3 hour boners at night now after getting the shot. It’s good stuff.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We had this work video educating the Covid 19 deniers go to email about how Getting Covid 19 actually has good chance of making you a limp dick but getting the Covid 19 shot increases sperm count. My husband gets like 3 hour boners at night now after getting the shot. It’s good stuff.


When was the last time you got a good nights sleep?!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> When was the last time you got a good nights sleep?!


Not for a while.


----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Thats a decent car, I have to admit, but I'd take this over that (insurance is cheaper  )
> 
> View attachment 4982375
> 
> Something about a 1967 Split window coupe with a 427 that curls my toes


That was my first slot car. 1963 was the only production year of the split window.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> At the current rate Covid is killing 800 republican voters each day......
> View attachment 4982353



That's a good start but I know we can do better.


----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2021)

topcat said:


> That was my first slot car. 1963 was the only production year of the split window.


You "old" guys got the best of everything. Rock and roll. Cars. etc. etc.

My first car was a 1964 Ford Fairlane. Actually 1964 1/2. They didn't put the V-8 in them to start the year.


----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2021)

My first car was a 1966 Plymouth Valiant, 4 door, slant six. The distributor was on the bottom side of the slant and when it rained hard, water would splash it and stop the motor. Then, you had to just wait until it dried. An old man car that was a trade in at the dealership my dad worked for. In great shape. It didn't draw attention of the cops. I had a good sound system, though. I worked at a car stereo maker, not one that anyone would recognize, though.


----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> At the current rate Covid is killing 800 republican voters each day......
> View attachment 4982353


Natural Voter Suppression. A Deep State conspiracy.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2021)

*Florida Councilman Who Mocked Dr. ‘Falsey’ Fauci Is Hospitalized With Severe COVID*








Florida Councilman Who Mocked Dr. ‘Falsey’ Fauci Is Hospitalized With Severe COVID


The councilman is “wrestling” with the deadly virus after denying its existence.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Florida Councilman Who Mocked Dr. ‘Falsey’ Fauci Is Hospitalized With Severe COVID*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give his doc and nurse a break and throw him to the gators. His fat ass would be a feast for those gentle giants. I would love to see him get ripped to shreds by a pack of hungry gators.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> You "old" guys got the best of everything. Rock and roll. Cars. etc. etc.


Yea, it was cool, if you survived 
You know what I remember fondly?
That you didn't have to worry about AIDS and could fuck like a bunny without a rubber and have no worries (she might, I didn't  )
Speaking of bunnies humping, you should see Dopey have his way with Sweetie, my other rabbit.
A little on the quick side, but ferocious


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> At the current rate Covid is killing 800 republican voters each day......
> View attachment 4982353


how do they not get this?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Florida Councilman Who Mocked Dr. ‘Falsey’ Fauci Is Hospitalized With Severe COVID*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope he has a DNR when he flatlines.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, it was cool, if you survived
> You know what I remember fondly?
> That you didn't have to worry about AIDS and could fuck like a bunny without a rubber and have no worries (she might, I didn'r  )
> Speaking of bunnies humping, you should see Dopey have his way with Sweetie, my other rabbit.
> ...


you're breaking my heart, Leprechaun.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It works great if you have worms.
> 
> Keep taking Ivermectin, though. A low sperm count among imbeciles is good for humanity.


notice how those doses were to 'developing countries' and not one with an FDA


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Give his doc and nurse a break and throw him to the gators. His fat ass would be a feast for those gentle giants. I would love to see him get ripped to shreds by a pack of hungry gators.


it is generally good policy to exclude corpses of sick animals from feedstock.


----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Florida Councilman Who Mocked Dr. ‘Falsey’ Fauci Is Hospitalized With Severe COVID*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, it's just the flu. That pussy went to the hospital for the flu?


----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> it is generally good policy to exclude the corpses from sick animals from feedstock.


Next it will be Florida Man variant.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you're breaking my heart, Leprechaun.


You miss it too it seems @schuylaar 
Just all natural meat, none of that bothersome latex interfering.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 8, 2021)

topcat said:


> My first car was a 1966 Plymouth Valiant, 4 door, slant six. The distributor was on the bottom side of the slant and when it rained hard, water would splash it and stop the motor. Then, you had to just wait until it dried. An old man car that was a trade in at the dealership my dad worked for. In great shape. It didn't draw attention of the cops. I had a good sound system, though. I worked at a car stereo maker, not one that anyone would recognize, though.View attachment 4982590


Holy fuck!!!!!!
I know we are brothers @topcat but this is spooky.
That was my 1st car also.   
Slant six Mopar fucking engine that was the best motor that ever came out of Detroit I think.
God damn, I had some fun in that car.
You couldn't stop it & I beat the shit out of it.
This was my 2nd car.
1969 Beetle
Cool car, but lousy for sex


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Thats a decent car, I have to admit, but I'd take this over that (insurance is cheaper  )
> 
> View attachment 4982375
> 
> Something about a 1967 Split window coupe with a 427 that curls my toes


Armstrong had a big block Vette in that color.









Astronaut Neil Armstrong's 1967 Corvette Displayed at the Kennedy Space Center - Corvette: Sales, News & Lifestyle


Photo: Malcolm Denemark/FLORIDA TODAY The history of the space program is all around visitors to the Kennedy Space Center Visitor Complex. Last Wednesday, another kind of history – though still related to the space program – was on display in the Rocket Garden at the space center. That’s when...




www.corvetteblogger.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Armstrong had a big block Vette in that color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1967 - 1969 were my favorite years when Detroit started to build "muscle cars"

Along with a Vette, these were my favorites







I gotta put this in here
Best race/chase scene ever filmed?
FUCK YEA!!!!!






(count how many times McQueen double-clutches the Ford, 80?  )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> At the current rate Covid is killing 800 republican voters each day......
> View attachment 4982353


That should be close to 100,000 the end of the year (the rate will increase) and more than 200,000 by spring. Many times that number will be very fucked though, many for life, even more will have near death experiences and a possible attitude adjustment flowing from that. Covid in the end, could costing them a couple of million votes or more directly as supporters die or are fucked into a new attitude.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We had this work video educating the Covid 19 deniers go to email about how Getting Covid 19 actually has good chance of making you a limp dick but getting the Covid 19 shot increases sperm count. My husband gets like 3 hour boners at night now after getting the shot. It’s good stuff.


I HAVE NOT EXPERIENCED THIS SIDE EFFECT


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> I HAVE NOT EXPERIENCED THIS SIDE EFFECT


You were asymptomatic, the equivalent of a breakthrough infection for the vaxxed. No damage no limp dick, delta might have had a different result and that's the monster consuming the cursed now. Next year we might have a vaccine that stops covid cold, but it won't help those who have poisoned their minds, especially with covid endemic in animal populations too.


----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Holy fuck!!!!!!
> I know we are brothers @topcat but this is spooky.
> That was my 1st car also.
> Slant six Mopar fucking engine that was the best motor that ever came out of Detroit I think.
> ...


That Valiant was economical, for the times, room for six and a big trunk. I went camping with it a lot.


Jimdamick said:


> 1967 - 1969 were my favorite years when Detroit started to build "muscle cars"
> 
> Along with a Vette, these were my favorites
> 
> ...


I liked the Charger, until Dodge came out with the Challenger in 1970.
This photo must be reversed.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2021)

topcat said:


> That Valiant was economical, for the times, room for six and a big trunk. I went camping with it a lot.
> 
> I liked the Charger, until Dodge came out with the Challenger in 1970.
> This photo must be reversed.
> ...


Stralia mate. has a Victoria plate


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 9, 2021)

topcat said:


> That Valiant was economical, for the times, room for six and a big trunk. I went camping with it a lot.
> 
> I liked the Charger, until Dodge came out with the Challenger in 1970.
> This photo must be reversed.
> ...


Call me whatever, but I wanted the Charger to win (I never liked Fords that much)



But I did like this one


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 9, 2021)

Coughing Karen … I don’t know about you if this bitch did this to my family as i shopped - bitch would get a throat punch or a cart into her sternum .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435200650804146177


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2021)

Things are not slowing down where I live. 99% hospital capacity . Peak death matched today and Biden came on with a new plan. What do you all think ? Will it help? At my job we now have 81% of the work force vaccinated and 90% in compliance and 20
More days until we lose 10% of our work force unless they are waiting until the very last hour.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Coughing Karen … I don’t know about you if this bitch did this to my family as i shopped - bitch would get a throat punch or a cart into her sternum .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435200650804146177


Definitely agree with you. She needs a smack down totally.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Definitely agree with you. She needs a smack down totally.


A carrier is a carrier … boobs or not . She even looks like a karen. Would she be do flippant if someone with HIV/AIDS “ coughed “ or spit on her ? Or somebody sneezed on her ?

Maybe i should carry a small spray bottle, wait til i see some idiot make a scene like that and casually walk by them ( pretend to sneeze and mist them ) - then ser the response.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> A carrier is a carrier … boobs or not . She even looks like a karen. Would she be do flippant if someone with HIV/AIDS “ coughed “ or spit on her ? Or somebody sneezed on her ?
> 
> Maybe i should carry a small spray bottle, wait til i see some idiot make a scene like that and casually walk by them ( pretend to sneeze and mist them ) - then ser the response.


Timing is everything .


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 9, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> A carrier is a carrier … boobs or not . She even looks like a karen. Would she be do flippant if someone with HIV/AIDS “ coughed “ or spit on her ? Or somebody sneezed on her ?
> 
> Maybe i should carry a small spray bottle, wait til i see some idiot make a scene like that and casually walk by them ( pretend to sneeze and mist them ) - then ser the response.


boob carrier


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 9, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Coughing Karen … I don’t know about you if this bitch did this to my family as i shopped - bitch would get a throat punch or a cart into her sternum .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435200650804146177


The world is completely gone to hell!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> The world is completely gone to hell!!!


Yes it has. Very depressing times. Reflecting back on this time last year, I was hopeful and though that by now things would be good but things are not good. It’s more complicated than ever and now I think what will it be like this time next year ? I can’t even be hopeful.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 9, 2021)

Twitter/LinkedIn Janene Hoskovec is accused of coughing on a mother and daughter at a Nebraska grocery store in a viral video.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 9, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4983607
> 
> Twitter/LinkedIn Janene Hoskovec is accused of coughing on a mother and daughter at a Nebraska grocery store in a viral video.


would not thing


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2021)

I didn’t even notice her tits.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 9, 2021)

I sincerely hope she’s not someone’s mother .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2021)

Fall is in 2 weeks and that means flu season. I see the signs already up to get your flu shot. Last year when I got my flu shot the vaccine for Covid wasn’t out yet . Now get this... I had a patient that’s refused to get the Covid shot but is getting his flu shot! Sometimes I can’t even wrap my head around this shit.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Fall is in 2 weeks and that means flu season. I see the signs already up to get your flu shot. Last year when I got my flu shot the vaccine for Covid wasn’t out yet . Now get this... I had a patient that’s refused to get the Covid shot but is getting his flu shot! Sometimes I can’t even wrap my head around this shit.


That is some bat shit crazy twisted logic.

I am completely impressed by all of you working (and staying sane) in today's medical system.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That is some bat shit crazy twisted logic.
> 
> I am completely impressed by all of you working (and staying sane) in today's medical system.


Thanks hanimmal, that means a lot to me . I work in an isolated department by myself under a lot of pressure and it’s very challenging.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks hanimmal, that means a lot to me . I work in an isolated department by myself under a lot of pressure and it’s very challenging.


The fact that you are still working there makes me question the sanity part....j/k


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks hanimmal, that means a lot to me . I work in an isolated department by myself under a lot of pressure and it’s very challenging.


It sucks about the pressure, but am happy for you can keep somewhat safe being isolated. 

I am still floored by the flu vaccine but not the shot for the virus that has wiped out over 650,000 people.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 9, 2021)

@Sir Napsalot Nice guitar. Mahogany body, rosewood fingerboard? What are the pups? Gretch style?


----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2021)

topcat said:


> Natural Voter Suppression. A Deep State conspiracy.


Actually Beau had a video about that. Kind of a joke, except that it could have really happened that way.


----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2021)

Another local update. My boss's husband's niece died of covid. She waited until she was real bad before going to the hospital. She spent three weeks on the breathing machine with no sign of improvement. They asked the family to pull the plug so someone with a chance of living could use it.

My boss is still not decided to get the jab, but her husband said he was going to get it. So maybe these folks are not dying in vain.


----------



## printer (Sep 9, 2021)

*Average cost for COVID-19 ICU patients estimated at more than $50,000: report*
The average cost of treating a COVID-19 patient who needs intensive care in Canada is estimated at more than $50,000, compared with $8,400 for someone who's had a heart attack, a new report says.

Data from the Canadian Institute for Health Information (CIHI) shows the average cost for patients being treated for the virus is more than $23,000, which is four times higher than a patient with influenza.

Ann Chapman, interim director of health spending and primary care at CIHI, said the report reinforces the economic consequences of a serious illness, though it does not include the cost for doctors.

The report released Thursday says those with COVID-19 remain in hospital for about 15 days, twice as long as the typical pneumonia patient, whose treatment cost is about $8,000, and that more of those sick with COVID-19 are admitted to ICU and ventilated. One out of every five of them dies in intensive care.

The agency estimated the cost of COVID-19-related hospitalization in Canada, excluding Quebec, at nearly $1 billion between January 2020 and March 2021, the period covered by the report. It said the cost tripled between November 2020 and March of this year.

Chapman said the average COVID-19 patient in the ICU stays in hospital for 21 days, and is much sicker than most other patients.

Dr. Donald Redelmeier, a professor at the University of Toronto's faculty of medicine, said costs spiral quickly for any patient receiving intensive care.

"The one major distinction about COVID patients in the ICU is they stay a long time. They take a long time to recover, if they recover at all," he said.

It's not unusual for patients who've contracted the virus to remain in ICU on a ventilator for over a month as they're treated by multiple personnel, including physiotherapists and respiratory therapists, he said.

Wodchis also noted the report was based on data up until March 2021, when vaccines were less readily available.

"I think we need to have a more generic, general discussion about how do we allocate the scarce health-care resources, as opposed to singling out one population."


https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/cihi-covid19-canada-hospital-cost-1.6168531


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Coughing Karen … I don’t know about you if this bitch did this to my family as i shopped - bitch would get a throat punch or a cart into her sternum .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435200650804146177


A can of beans whiffed into her face would stop it real quick, an act of self defense. She needs a clue and this is as good a way as any.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A can of beans whiffed into her face would stop it real quick, an act of self defense. She needs a clue and this is as good a way as any.


That’s would be sweet .

Or a good aim with a freshly baked pie!
Have a nice weekend diy-hp-led.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 10, 2021)

And then there’s the entitled twats that roam our city for 9 months every year.








'Fed up' Kingston to clamp down on student street parties


KINGSTON — Ongoing street parties in the university area have prompted the city to issue a new emergency order.




www.thewhig.com


----------



## injinji (Sep 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> And then there’s the entitled twats that roam our city for 9 months every year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were no masks in sight at last weekend's football game over in Tallahassee. I don't know what FSU's protocol is for letting fans in, but I hope they are making them show proof of vaccination.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> There were no masks in sight at last weekend's football game over in Tallahassee. I don't know what FSU's protocol is for letting fans in, but I hope they are making them show proof of vaccination.


I've seen the same here in Oregon. Masks are mandated in public indoor spaces and outdoor events with more the 500 in attendance. If its not enforced, many people just ignore the mandate. 

Some anti-maskers are angry and aggressive too. I was harassed for wearing a mask by an anti-masker. From the blue. I didn't say or do anything other than wear a mask in an enclosed public space.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> There were no masks in sight at last weekend's football game over in Tallahassee. I don't know what FSU's protocol is for letting fans in, but I hope they are making them show proof of vaccination.


I hope you saw that from your living room couch.


----------



## topcat (Sep 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I've seen the same here in Oregon. Masks are mandated in public indoor spaces and outdoor events with more the 500 in attendance. If its not enforced, many people just ignore the mandate.
> 
> Some anti-maskers are angry and aggressive too. I was harassed for wearing a mask by an anti-masker. From the blue. I didn't say or do anything other than wear a mask in an enclosed public space.


I don't get out much, and that's just me, not because of the virus. However, I've thought about being accosted by one of these types. Seriously, I don't think I'd take it well and would likely have an assault charge against me. I have to work at containing myself all the time. Om.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> I don't get out much, and that's just me, not because of the virus. However, I've thought about being accosted by one of these types. Seriously, I don't think I'd take it well and would likely have an assault charge against me. I have to work at containing myself all the time. Om.


I was on vacation with my family. Some stories just don't need to be told. Like the time I got into a fight in a state park restroom because somebody said something obnoxious to me. The sucker bit me and I had to go to the hospital for some really serious antibiotic treatment. My boys thought my black eye was funny and used a marking pen to make it bigger. Wife was pissed off for me ruining the trip.

Yeah, I'm glad that didn't happen.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I was on vacation with my family. Some stories just don't need to be told. Like the time I got into a fight in a state park restroom because somebody said something obnoxious to me. The sucker bit me and I had to go to the hospital for some really serious antibiotic treatment. My boys thought my black eye was funny and used a marking pen to make it bigger. Wife was pissed off for me ruining the trip.
> 
> Yeah, I'm glad that didn't happen.


I hope the other guy had wounds to lick too.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hope the other guy had wounds to lick too.


I don't want to brag, but...

I kicked his imaginary ass.


----------



## topcat (Sep 10, 2021)

_If _it happens, I'll try to walk away. _If _the person follows me, I'll warn that person with a serious, low tone of _don't fuck with me. _That has worked in the past. Maybe they see the seriousness in my eyes, because by that time, I'm past the flight part and ready for the fight part. I've stayed out of a lot of fights that way. I've been surprised. All for the better.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> _If _it happens, I'll try to walk away. _If _the person follows me, I'll warn that person with a serious, low tone of _don't fuck with me. _That has worked in the past. Maybe they see the seriousness in my eyes, because by that time, I'm past the flight part and ready for the fight part. I've stayed out of a lot of fights that way. I've been surprised. All for the better.


None of that works in a hockey fight. It’s best to throw off the gloves and go like hell.


----------



## topcat (Sep 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> None of that works in a hockey fight. It’s best to throw off the gloves and go like hell.


That's traditional, isn't it? That's why we used to watch hockey when I was a kid. Like watching a car race for the crashes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> That's traditional, isn't it? That's why we used to watch hockey when I was a kid. Like watching a car race for the crashes.


It’s not like that anymore. That’s not a bad thing though, sometimes it just got stupid.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 10, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> bitch would get a throat punch


You could collapse the larynx with the throat, which could be problematic (loss of life?)
I'd go for a nice old blast to the schnozzola.
You know the one, right?
Not the sideway's slant one, the one where the nose is smushed flat. ($1000's for plastic surgey & you never breath right again 
That would work for me


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s not like that anymore. That’s not a bad thing though, sometimes it just got stupid.


Saw this on Neflix






The hockey fights were awesome.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You could collapse the larynx with the throat, which could be problematic (loss of life?)
> I'd go for a nice old blast to the schnozzola.
> You know the one, right?
> Not the sideway's slant one, the one where the nose is smushed flat. ($1000's for plastic surgey & you never breath right again
> That would work for me


 Then she would cough *for real …..* blood , cartilage , etc. 
Not concerned if she acts like a dumbass , it’s the intrusion of personal space and the fling of spittle. 
Same precaution as a nut job and a syringe….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You could collapse the larynx with the throat, which could be problematic (loss of life?)
> I'd go for a nice old blast to the schnozzola.
> You know the one, right?
> Not the sideway's slant one, the one where the nose is smushed flat. ($1000's for plastic surgey & you never breath right again
> That would work for me


Glasgow kiss ?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Saw this on Neflix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll check for that. Thanks. Hopefully that’s on Canadian Netflix.

Those guys who go toe to toe like that on skates are in incredible shape. When I played and got into a scrap, after 3 or 4 swings I was looking for a the linesman to break up the fight. lol.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> I don't get out much, and that's just me, not because of the virus. However, I've thought about being accosted by one of these types. Seriously, I don't think I'd take it well and would likely have an assault charge against me. I have to work at containing myself all the time. Om.


My CTE kicks in if I am caught off guard by aggressive male Karens.

The last time it happened was on a beautiful summer day around 2015. I took my dog out to the park early in the morning, After that I ran into the store to grab some creamer, and then took her to the groomer next door to the store (so she was in my car with all windows open for about 5 minutes tops). As I was walking out some large 50-ish white guy in the old guy work out shorts and a tee shirt that looked half in the bag out of nowhere started to yell at me about my dog being out in the heat, it was about 80 degrees at the time.

I went from a completely enjoyable morning to about a 9, on a scale of 1/10, instantly and remember the look on his face like he was about to piss himself. This was a nice upscale yuppy strip mall and I figure he thought everyone was a soft target. 

Im not nearly as cool as this, but it still is one of my favorite scenes of all time (and captures the face change very well).






I think my response was more a 'Are you fucking kidding me' yell, but it is hard to remember what I said.

It is amazing how many dick heads will back down when you flip the switch.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 10, 2021)

Another asshole needing a throat punch ….



__
http://instagr.am/p/CTm1VJMnjT1/


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 10, 2021)

Instead of paying a bounty on women seeking abortions ….. make it a cash bounty for Karens and other disruptive shit stains .

Collar grab , sidewalk toss , Atomic Elbow ( just say they weren’t cooperating ) , then citizen arrest .
Sign over to cop … file for payment….. Done.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Sep 10, 2021)

Awwww man, would be better if I didn't know exactly what that's from. Don't you crackers toss axel like that!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2021)

Remember the fate that awaits the unvaxxed this winter, you cannot harm them more than they are doing to themselves. I was looking at the models for Canada and we have a high vaxx rate compared to America, if we go on as we are, the line is near vertical for this fall and there are millions un vaxxed in Canada. Here in NS we will have a 90% vaxx rate or higher when mandates kick in, but that still leaves close to 100,000 eligible plus kids. I believe almost all the unvaxxed will be infected by spring.

I was being PM'd by PJ with antivaxxer propaganda and was using skillful means to try and convince him, no dice, so I told him not to PM me any more. We are not trying to convince individuals, there is a social emotional dynamic here too. The same internet that fills their heads with bullshit and makes them so arrogant as to disagree with the experts, also provides a social/emotional support network, that constantly reifies the disinformation. It would be like standing outside of a church as the congregation was exiting and trying to sell them atheism, or get them to go down on all fours and worship the Devil in the parking lot. You are not up against individuals, you are up against a tribe, works for Qanon, works for Trump. I've been on FB locally doing battle with the antivaxxers, but a bit more skillfully, there is no political component here, it's strictly an issue of age, the victims are mostly young people, the immortals. Mandates should help a lot with this, most work or study.


----------



## mooray (Sep 10, 2021)

Anyone watch the football opener last night? Nearly packed stadium, 65,000 fans. Just in time for flu season.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 11, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Glasgow kiss ?


Funny story time.(at least I think it's funny)
It was around 1980/81 or so I guess & myself & these 2 ladies were going to see Adam Ant (yea, really  ) in NYC at a venue & we were walking on 42nd at around 10th Ave, at a time when Times Square was still Times Square (not this pussy shit they got today, fucking Giuliani ruined it)
Yea, peepshows & whores & trannies & murderers & pimps & drugs everywhere.
It was another Universe & it was FABULOUS!!!!!
Fucking frightening but at the same time magnificent 
Anyway, this Puerto Rican comes up to me and asks if I needed anything & I ask blow?)
He says sure & we walk behind a construction fence & he pulls out a bag & I roll a $20 up and he puts some on the back of his hand & I hit it & handed the guy the $20.
He takes the $20 and like BANG!!!, the shit I snorted kicked in (I never tasted it like an asshole)
I'm like fuck, this is PCP/Dust.
I then proceed to try to get my $20 back, again acting like an asshole, a drunk/stoned as fuck on dust Irish asshole.
So, we engaged in hand to hand combat up & down 42nd St over that $20 for like 2 blocks (no one blinked) with me being the aggressor & I remember seeing the 10 in the 10th Ave sign & I stepped off the sidewalk to cross and walked right into the best punch I had ever had the pleasure to be struck by.
Fucking mint punch
I didn't go down but it ended the fight right there, at the corner of 42nd & 10th, where he FLATTENED my nose.
I've been kicked/punched/bitten pretty much everywhere on my body, but my Achilles heel is my nose.
I've broken it 3 times playing hockey, a car wreck & that Rican's punch.
It's very sensitive.
In hindsight I was extremely lucky in that area to walk away with only a broken nose & minus $20.
All for Atom Ant 
I saw him the next year finally (he sucked) and someday I'll tell you about that show, it's also good for a laugh.
Yup, in the end this guy almost killed me
What a way to go, right? 






Now she would be worth it (she just came up on my loop  )






One more 






RIP Jaco


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I hope you saw that from your living room couch.


Yes. Sunday night is a camp night for me, so I was down at the riverhouse. I had actually forgot about the game, but found it halfway though the 3rd quarter when Mr. Monk went off.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436100155913261056


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2021)

topcat said:


> I don't get out much, and that's just me, not because of the virus. However, I've thought about being accosted by one of these types. Seriously, I don't think I'd take it well and would likely have an assault charge against me. I have to work at containing myself all the time. Om.


i nearly punched an old man near the beginning of the pandemic


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 11, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> i nearly punched an old man near the beginning of the pandemic


but...did it have anything to do with covid? or were you just having a bad day?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 11, 2021)

https://supreme.justia.com/cases/federal/us/197/11/

the Supreme Court...the same august body that just overturned Roe V. Wade in texas, says that people do NOT have the right to refuse to get vaccinated...that people ARE subject to the police power of the state, in cases that concern the common good, and that states ARE subject to the authority of the federal government....

imagine that....


----------



## mooray (Sep 11, 2021)

I've heard plenty of theories about how republicans want to break the system and start a revolution so they can reshape the nation into their christian vision. If you ever wonder why some of the things they do seem counterintuitive, well...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> I've heard plenty of theories about how republicans want to break the system and start a revolution so they can reshape the nation into their christian vision. If you ever wonder why some of the things they do seem counterintuitive, well...


their "Christian" vision isn't very Christian...unless you're a white conservative...Mexicans should be hoeing beets, Asians should be cooking egg foo yung, blacks need to be put back in their place, and LIbs should just be shot...then the "real christians" could get back to beating their wives, abusing their children, and drinking heavily. it's ok, as long as you go to church on sunday and ask baby jeebus for forgiveness


----------



## mooray (Sep 11, 2021)

Seriously. There's a surprising amount of hate in there. Jesus teach 'em that? It's weird.

I have a few christian friends that make fun of Catholicism because they say it's the religion that makes you feel bad for everything. Internally, I think...maybe you're supposed to feel bad for things.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> Seriously. There's a surprising amount of hate in there. Jesus teach 'em that? It's weird.


Being Christian does not mean being Christ-like.


----------



## mooray (Sep 11, 2021)

Not quite. It's more like saying that, being vegan does not mean you don't eat meat.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Being Christian does not mean being Christ-like.


actually, it's supposed to...you're at least supposed to try....WWJD and all that


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> actually, it's supposed to...you're at least supposed to try....WWJD and all that


I was referring to actual practice.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

*What COVID-19 will look like 10 years from now? *The virus is here to stay.

Read in FORTUNE: https://apple.news/AdgcMoE2cSb6aeAIIdQHY5A


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

*The Mu variant is on the rise. Scientists weigh in on how much to worry.*

Laboratory studies suggest this variant may be better at avoiding the immune system but lags Delta when it comes to transmission and infecting cells.

Read in National Geographic: https://apple.news/ArRDwv4q6SSGrdPhehOUF4A


----------



## topcat (Sep 12, 2021)

Trumpmutants have adopted his lack of compassion and his penchant for humiliating others. I hope I never cross paths with one.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 13, 2021)

topcat said:


> Trumpmutants have adopted his lack of compassion and his penchant of humiliating others. I hope I never cross paths with one.


Over a half of the World, 100's of millions of individuals are desperately waiting for even basic help, like PPE's, forget about a vaccination & here in this fucking madhouse called the United States (that was a joke, right?) we are actually physically & verbally attacking each other over wearing a mask or getting a vaccination.
What the fuck is wrong with us?
Are we that fucked up?
Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!
Of course we are & EVERYONE on this Planet knows it now.
A Nation of Fools, that's what we have become.
No fucking hope at all for change
None
We chose our path to oblivion.
Make America Great Again?
How about making America sane again.
Let's start there.

It's tune time and this definitely fits.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> but...did it have anything to do with covid? or were you just having a bad day?


he was basically trying to hump my leg while in line at home depot and being a dick about it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> he was basically trying to hump my leg while in line at home depot and being a dick about it.


that will get someone at least told the fuck off, even without covid...it's called personal space, look it up...over there...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that will get someone at least told the fuck off, even without covid...it's called personal space, look it up...over there...


Yes. In the face fuck off to scare the shit out of hm for sure. Then maybe he would t do it again. Some people are so out of touch with reality. That happened to my husband once and he got in the guys face and scared the living fuck out of him and then he backed off real quick like a bitch ass pussy apologizing scared for his pathetic life.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes. In the face fuck off to scare the shit out of hm for sure. Then maybe he would t do it again. Some people are so out of touch with reality. That happened to my husband once and he got in the guys face and scared the living fuck out of him and then he backed off real quick like a bitch ass pussy apologizing scared for his pathetic life.


i don't actually want to scare anyone, i just don't know where you've been or who or what you've been touching....so get the fuck away from me, and stay there...i'm not a obsessive/compulsive person, i've just seen enough of what people think is good hygiene to not want them to touch me....


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 13, 2021)

__





Austin American-Statesman







www.statesman.com





common practice but what about the flood water you have to dredge through?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2021)

Merica!

no wait

Canaduh!

Medical groups denounce bullying, attacks on health-care workers as protests target hospitals



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/anti-vaccine-protests-health-workers-toronto-1.6164215


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 13, 2021)

Veronica Wolski, QAnon supporter at center of ivermectin firestorm, dies of COVID-related pneumonia at Chicago hospital


The QAnon adherent who was a cause célèbre for ivermectin died in the intensive care unit of AMITA Health Resurrection Medical Center early Monday.




www.chicagotribune.com







> Veronica Wolski, a well-known QAnon supporter who was skeptical of COVID-19 vaccines, died of the virus early Monday. According to reports, she was 64 years old. A Cook County medical examiner’s office representative told the Chicago Tribune she died of pneumonia due to her COVID-19 infection, and hypothyroidism was a contributing factor.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Veronica Wolski, QAnon supporter at center of ivermectin firestorm, dies of COVID-related pneumonia at Chicago hospital
> 
> 
> The QAnon adherent who was a cause célèbre for ivermectin died in the intensive care unit of AMITA Health Resurrection Medical Center early Monday.
> ...


That’s too bad. She needed a more thorough deworming, I guess.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s too bad. She needed a more thorough deworming, I guess.


Another one bites the dust


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Another one bites the dust


Do you like Bill Withers? He’s one of the greatest, IMO. RIP Bill


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s too bad. She needed a more thorough deworming, I guess.


They've been protesting outside the hospital for weeks, trying to force them to give her ivermectin. Now that she died, some of them are calling in bomb threats to the same hospital.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Do you like Bill Withers? He’s one of the greatest, IMO. RIP Bill


Grooovy . Reminds me of the brothers .


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s too bad. She needed a more thorough deworming, I guess.


i guess it doesn't cure pneumonia either?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s too bad. She needed a more thorough deworming, I guess.


i just saw some guy downtown on a hoverboard which he couldn't operate and kept falling off; wearing a white hazmat type of onsie with an upside down American Flag and a sign that says 'My Body My Choice'. he was making certain each business window could see as he was whizzing by falling off and down because he can't balance.

it was quite the spectacle; then there's the homeless guy who's not really homeless. sits in the center of town takes his peg leg off and uses it to pan handle. i asked him how come he's still homeless with all the money he gets every day- he looked away..another con.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i guess it doesn't cure pneumonia either?


when your lungs fill with fluid your heart can't manage everything starts to shut down.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Do you like Bill Withers? He’s one of the greatest, IMO. RIP Bill


Never heard of him.
Did he write?
Very cool song 
This goes well with that I think


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Never heard of him.


sure you have:










This one is one of my favourites:


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 13, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> They've been protesting outside the hospital for weeks, trying to force them to give her ivermectin. Now that she died, some of them are calling in bomb threats to the same hospital.
> View attachment 4986362


i feel really bad; i'll buy it for her and send..is she still at that hospital?


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> when your lungs fill with fluid your heart can't manage everything starts to shut down.


Fucking horrible way to die.
If I get it again I'm getting into my truck and drive to this bridge abutment that I picked out at the end of a 1/4 mile straightaway and bring it up to around 100 MPH and then kiss that fucker.
Fuck drowning


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking horrible way to die.
> If I get it again I'm getting into my truck and drive to this bridge abutment that I picked out at the end of a 1/4 mile straightaway and bring it up to around 100 MPH and then kiss that fucker.
> Fuck drowning


they just need to give them the option of going home or morphine for compassionate death. it's legal in Colorado 4-6 months terminal and your doctor will sign off. why don't they do for Covid?

drowning in your own fluids would suck.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> sure you have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, now I know him
He was very good.


----------



## smokinrav (Sep 13, 2021)

The old (paraphrased) adage comes to mind reading this one, 'if you look around the poker table and can't identify the sucker, then you're the sucker'









'Are we the sheep?': QAnon believers struggle to process recall


Four of the candidates running to replace Newsom have expressed support for QAnon...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 13, 2021)

WELL WELL WELL ….

*Veronica Wolski, QAnon supporter at center of ivermectin firestorm, dies of COVID-related pneumonia at Chicago hospital …. 
I Guess a tube of horse dewormer made an “ASS “ out of you. 

You’re a WINNING BITCH after all. *

Veronica Wolski, the QAnon adherent whose recent hospitalization made her a cause celebre for the controversial medication ivermectin, died in the intensive care unit of Amita Health Resurrection Medical Center early Monday, a hospital spokeswoman said. She was 64.

Wolski’s cause of death was pneumonia due to COVID-19 infection with hypothyroidism as a contributing factor, a spokeswoman for the Cook County medical examiner’s office said Monday morning.

For more than a week, her supporters besieged Resurrection with demands that Wolski be given ivermectin. The medication is typically used to treat diseases caused by parasitic worms, but some have hailed it as a COVID-19 cure despite a lack of definitive scientific proof or government authorization.

The Chicago hospital said last week that its doctors and clinicians, following the guidance of the Food and Drug Administration and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, do not use ivermectin for COVID-19 cases. The hospital had declined to comment on Wolski’s diagnosis, citing federal privacy laws.

*Over the weekend, some of Wolski’s supporters tried to get the hospital to discharge her.* A video posted Sunday night to the Telegram channel of right-wing attorney *Lin Wood* shows him demanding over the phone that the hospital release Wolski to a person holding her medical power of attorney.

*“There’s an ambulance waiting for her outside, there’s a medical doctor waiting for her to treat her,” he said. “If you do not release her, you’re going to be guilty of murder. Do you understand what murder is?” - Dumbfuck Lin Wood*


Another video posted on Wood’s channel shows a Chicago police officer outside the hospital speaking with a person demanding, unsuccessfully, to be allowed inside to perform a wellness check. A hospital spokeswoman said police “(assisted) in maintaining the order outside the hospital with a small group of individuals.”

Wolski’s family could not be reached for comment Monday. A person who answered the door at her Northwest Side home said no one was available for an interview.

Wolski’s Telegram channel includes numerous posts showing scorn for masks, vaccines and other mainstream approaches to avoiding COVID-19. In late July, she posted a video in which she described suffering from a prolonged fever, body aches and violent coughing fits that she attributed to a cold.

*She says in the video that she felt better after taking a five-day course of ivermectin.* 
Photos and videos posted over the next three weeks show her returning to the overpass she dubbed “The People’s Bridge.”

But her channel also shows that by Aug. 20 she was in the emergency department. None of the subsequent posts included a request for ivermectin, though one uploaded Aug. 24 displays the hospital’s location and asks for “a medical person to help get me out of here.”


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2021)

There are more morons today than a hundred years ago.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_"An old newspaper article from 1918 showing a list of “do’s and don’ts” for preventing the Spanish Flu looks painfully familiar.

My favorite is this one: “Do not disregard the advice of a specialist just because you do not understand”._


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are more morons today than a hundred years ago.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _"An old newspaper article from 1918 showing a list of “do’s and don’ts” for preventing the Spanish Flu looks painfully familiar.
> ...


it's all the warning signs...when i first started working, there weren't many, if any, warning signs on dangerous equipment or in dangerous work areas...now they're everywhere, so a lot of the really stupid people are surviving to breed and make more stupid people. We're diluting our own gene pool by defeating natural selection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 15, 2021)

I consider myself somewhat of a legal scholar (I have watched Perry Mason like 10,000 times) & this latest commentary by the Lincoln Project
made me think about the possibility of legal filings against Fox News for disseminating not only false but deadly information thru it's employees.






You cannot yell fire when there is no fire, that is a criminal offense, described as disorderly conduct.
So, those anchors that have stated time and time again that there really is not a big problem with the virus, it's just being overblown by the Dems/Biden, in a way they are saying that there is no fire when actually there is an inferno going on right now with Delta.
Is that criminal, to purposely/with intent spread disinformation that can lead to death?
I think so.
If I was an attorney I'd hearse chase and find the family of one of the 10's of thousands of Fox viewers that listened to those assholes and never got vaccinated & died as a result (  ) & convince them that Fox News caused this and justice must be served.
The opportunity to fuck Fox hard is out there waiting I think.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 15, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I consider myself somewhat of a legal scholar (I have watched Perry Mason like 10,000 times) & this latest commentary by the Lincoln Project
> made me think about the possibility of legal filings against Fox News for disseminating not only false but deadly information thru it's employees.
> 
> 
> ...


At the end of al the BS that Fox probably legally aired as "entertainment". Fauci spoke eloquently and in about 5 words made my day.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 15, 2021)

More than 150,000 people in Canada experience 'long COVID' symptoms, report estimates



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/long-covid-1.6176288


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> At the end of al the BS that Fox probably legally aired as "entertainment". Fauci spoke eloquently and in about 5 words made my day.


Entertainment that kills, like Russian roulette. They are nothing more than mass murders for profit and ratings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> More than 150,000 people in Canada experience 'long COVID' symptoms, report estimates
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/long-covid-1.6176288


What's the multiple for America, they have 8.6 times our population, but the rate of long covid must be at least 15 to 20 times higher.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Entertainment that kills, like Russian roulette. They are nothing more than mass murders for profit and ratings.


Fox and company are the face of evil, no doubt. But they can get away with it until the laws are changed. They are like the little shits who ruin it for everybody because they simply can't follow guidelines and so they bceome regulations.

Like not getting vaccinated and so, employers and insurance companies mandated them. It's going to be a regulatory shit storm. Just wait, some vaccinated person will lose their job because of a certification error. Much to the horror of right wing media. These drama queens are ruining it for everybody. The epidemic would be history in the US if not for them. 

Fox and company killed people for no reason other than profit. That is the face of evil.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What's the multiple for America, they have 8.6 times our population, but the rate of long covid must be at least 15 to 20 times higher.


I read about survivors of the virus that experienced only mild to moderate effects and were back to work in 2 weeks.
Not me
It's going on 3 months since I left the hospital & I still feel like shit.
I'd hate to think of what it would be like if I was working & not retired.
I would not be able to deal with it, no fucking way.
The consequences of this virus, not just in immediate mortality but long term health effects will be enormous.
This illness is a motherfucker
Do EVERYTHING you can to avoid getting it for as long as possible (stay away from Red states) and hopefully further developments in treatment will occur.
You know what really amazes me?
It's that every fucking Human alive will/has to get it sooner or later,
Has to/no way out, it's just a matter of whether or not you survive.
I find that sobering.
But God is watching over us, this is just a little glitch on the long road to True Salvation & Happiness.
It's God's plan, he/she/it has it all figured out, right?




Fuck God


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I consider myself somewhat of a legal scholar (I have watched Perry Mason like 10,000 times) & this latest commentary by the Lincoln Project
> made me think about the possibility of legal filings against Fox News for disseminating not only false but deadly information thru it's employees.
> 
> 
> ...


That video should be getting major circulation on all the major channels commercials like the apple-bees commercial.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That video should be getting major circulation on all the major channels commercials like the apple-bees commercial.


A lot of movers and shakers are thinking about foxnews and the domestic for profit disinformation system, like I am. If you are gonna lie anyway and don't give a fuck if you are killing citizens, then the Russians might as well do your writing for you, saves money. It will be interesting to see what the democrats do, if they gain complete control, a house divided cannot stand and is prone to collapse.

It has been demonstrated that Foxnews kills people for profit, so does facebook and Instagram, perhaps a social harm tax based on objective criteria. Yes we do know our asses from a hole in the ground and the slippery slope argument is a logical fallacy, I'm as free as you and so is someone in the UK, the EU etc. Mass murder by mass media is unacceptable and if the constitution cannot deal with it, then it is a failure in the face of a changing world and America will be destroyed by internal division and civil war. American media companies have global influence and facebook is causing issues outside of America's borders and if you don't address it, you'll be worse than Russia by far. Currently America spreads more disinformation than anybody else, by far. Freedom of speech has morphed into freedom to mass murder using bullshit by corporations, groups and individuals. Radio and TV were tightly regulated in America and everywhere else for a reason and that reason has become obvious. The government can't tell you what to say in the media, but it can demand you ether tell the truth or defend your version of it under oath.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 16, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> But God is watching over us, this is just a little glitch on the long road to True Salvation & Happiness.
> It's God's plan, he/she/it has it all figured out, right?
> 
> View attachment 4988226
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 16, 2021)

*Attention Antivax Retards -*

Idaho went full crisis mode - infections and patients are so bad that they will now ONLY icu patients they deem “ survivable “ any one else will get less aggressive treatment ( LESS ! ) . Roll that around your fucking head - RATIONED MEDICAL CARE .

I no longer have pity for the unvaccinated ( other than innocent children) … you created this hellscape.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

Yeah but @GOT420 can't see it from his house, so it's not real.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Yeah but @GOT420 can't see it from his house, so it's not real.


Hey lay off he has a good imagination


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's all the warning signs...when i first started working, there weren't many, if any, warning signs on dangerous equipment or in dangerous work areas...now they're everywhere, so a lot of the really stupid people are surviving to breed and make more stupid people. We're diluting our own gene pool by defeating natural selection.


The biggest drawback to all the red hat folks eating horse dewormer and dying from covid is they already have kids. No real evolutionary gains.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

injinji said:


> The biggest drawback to all the red hat folks eating horse dewormer and dying from covid is they already have kids. No real evolutionary gains.


yeah, but if we get rid of the signs, maybe those kids won't survive to breed more morons


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but if we get rid of the signs, maybe those kids won't survive to breed more morons


It may take a few generations to work it out.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 16, 2021)

Idaho hospitals are so overwhelmed with the surge in coronavirus cases that doctors and nurses have to contact dozens of regional hospitals across the West in hopes of finding places to transfer individual critical patients.

The situation has grown so bad that the Idaho Department of Health and Wellness announced Thursday *that the entire state is in a hospital resource crisis, permitting medical facilities to ration health care and triage patients.*

Kootenai Health, a hospital in Coeur d’Alene, Idaho, has already converted a conference room into an overflow Covid unit, started paying traveling nurses higher ratesand brought in a military medical unit. The hospital received permission from the state to begin rationing care last week. That's all in response to the Covid surge that in recent weeks has taken over much of Idaho — a state with one of the nation's lowest vaccination rates.

"It's just nonstop trying to find placement for these patients and the care that they need," said Brian Whitlock, the president and CEO of the Idaho Hospital Association, who noted that hospitals across the state are struggling with the same issue. *"It really is a minute-by-minute assessment of where beds are open, and hospitals saying we don't know where we're going to put the next one."*


Dr. David Pate, a member of Idaho's coronavirus task force and the former president and CEO of St. Luke's Health System in Boise, said that because of how far Idaho's towns are from metropolitan areas, it was common prior to the pandemic for doctors to send their patients to cities like Spokane, Salt Lake City, Seattle, Portland, Oregon, and other far-flung cities in the region. It often required patients to be taken by plane or helicopter and close coordination between medical facilities.

Now, he said, doctors are being forced to call 30 or more hospitals across multiple states to find a bed for a single patient in hospitals with which they have little to no relationship. Some doctors in Idaho have called as far south as Texas and as far east as Georgia.

"You're taking seven to eight hours to call a bunch of hospitals to see if one will take your patient who might face a time-sensitive emergency," Pate said. "Seven to eight hours might mean that patient won't survive."

*Idaho is not alone in pursuing this type of care*.

Billings Clinic, a 300-bed hospital in Montana, is considering adopting crisis standards of care as its ICU hits 150 percent capacity. Alaska’s largest hospital, Providence Alaska Medical Center in Anchorage, said Tuesday that based on its number of patients they had been “forced within our hospital to implement crisis standards of care.”

Meanwhile, hospitals in Wyoming that are not normally equipped with pediatric beds are struggling to address a wave of pediatric illnesses.

Eric Boley, the president of the state's hospital association, said they typically depend on neighboring states to take critically ill kids.

"We really don't have pediatric beds in our state, so we rely on surrounding states to help us with those," he said. "And we're seeing a big uptick in pediatric cases right now."

It's a frustration for health care leaders across the West, as they struggle to get this latest surge under control.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4988641
> 
> Idaho hospitals are so overwhelmed with the surge in coronavirus cases that doctors and nurses have to contact dozens of regional hospitals across the West in hopes of finding places to transfer individual critical patients.
> 
> ...


not sad for the unvaccinated idiots, but for the kids, and the medical staff being pushed way beyond what anyone should have to deal with, and the people who legitimately need those resources, but stupid unvaccinated assholes are tying them all up, probably busily brooding the next variant...


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 16, 2021)

I guess this event in Idaho didn’t age very well.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> I no longer have pity for the unvaccinated


You once actually had pity for them?
Really?
Your a better man than me
I have never, nor ever will I feel any pity/sympathy for those that choose to end their lives & put others in peril by not getting vaccinated/wearing a mask..
Fuck 'em
I just hope they go quickly to free up bed space & don't contaminate anyone on the way out.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 16, 2021)

I prefer merciless now.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

Brief angry moments aside, I still feel bad for people making stupid Covid choices and paying a big price for it, probably always will.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 16, 2021)

Kinda fitting as they toss the bodies into the truck then crematorium…..The “ rapture “ as it were.






Note : group kinda gay ( thumbs down ). Noticed I’m On page 666 too.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Brief angry moments aside, I still feel bad for people making stupid Covid choices and paying a big price for it, probably always will.


"Let the bodies hit the floor"......


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> "Let the bodies hit the floor"......


Always loves me some morbid humor, but...true schadenfreude is bad juju!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Always loves me some morbid humor, but...true schadenfreude is bad juju!


I believe in their freedom.......to hit the floor


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Always loves me some morbid humor, but...true schadenfreude is bad juju!


Schadenfreude is a cultural privilege.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> "Let the bodies hit the floor"......


I see Washington state hospitals are overwhelmed by unvaxxed covid victims from Idaho. Who pays? Who will replace the Washington medical staff who are being fucked over and quitting. Watching others die causes PTSD too. Idaho don't care, them liberals will save us and we get to stick our finger in their eye while they save our asses, win win! If the shoe we on the other foot the state police would be blocking the border, while republican politicians crowed about, "personal responsibility", let em die... 10x if they were black.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Schadenfreude is a cultural privilege.


Of course. To me, it's like smoking a cigarette; unhealthy and unwise and toxic to those around you, but I'd never want to try and stop you from doing it.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Of course. To me, it's like smoking a cigarette; unhealthy and unwise and toxic to those around you, but I'd never want to try and stop you from doing it.


Ah no. You must sample it from inside the invincible fortifications of ethnic arrogance. Heady, yes.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Schadenfreude is a cultural privilege.


Oh I thought it said “ snickerdoodles “


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Oh I thought it said “ snickerdoodles “


With the right hot sauce the two can become one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> I prefer merciless now.


well, you do work for Ming the Merciless...wouldn't do for General Klytus to show compassion


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, you do work for Ming the Merciless...wouldn't do for General Klytus to show compassion


Winner winner … I’ve been called Doc Doom , scary gold mask or some other bullshit …. Lol. 
and for that …. “ Bring me the BORE WORMS “


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Winner winner … I’ve been called Doc Doom , scary gold mask or some other bullshit …. Lol.
> and for that …. “ Bring me the BORE WORMS “


You two know each other?.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You two know each other?.....


we both know old sci fi ...his avatar is General Klytus, the head of Ming the Merciless' Black Sun secret police in Flash Gordon


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we both know old sci fi ...his avatar is General Klytus, the head of Ming the Merciless' Black Sun secret police in Flash Gordon


Ummm snitching on me ? Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ummm snitching on me ? Lol


i didn't realize it was a secret, it's on rotten tomatoes


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't realize it was a secret, it's on rotten tomatoes


i dont know if you heard - hollywood wants to reboot it … BLASPHEMOUS


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 17, 2021)

More kindling for the fire …. Anti vaxxers should kinda pay attention to constant thinning of herd.

*Unvaxxed Teen Councilman Who Attacked Mask Mandates Now Battling ‘Terrible’ COVID Pneumonia

*

A teenage city council member in Morgan County, Alabama, who tested positive for COVID-19 on Wednesday after railing against mask mandates said he’s now battling coronavirus-related pneumonia in the hospital.

*“I am still shallow in breathing but my oxygen remains okay for now,” *Decatur City Councilman Hunter Pepper, 19, wrote on Facebook Thursday. He received a CT scan on _*Wednesday night that confirmed he has COVID pneumonia,*_ “which is absolutely terrible,” he wrote.

On Wednesday, Pepper—who’s repeatedly slammed mask mandates and refused to get vaccinated— said that he took two rapid tests and a PCR test for the coronavirus after he started to feel sick on Monday.


“Well, it has finally happened to me. Unfortunately, this morning I have confirmed two positive [tests] for Covid-19,” Pepper wrote Wednesday on Facebook. Everything In me wants to tell myself it is something different but every way I look it’s ‘Covid this, Covid that’ and it has terrified me and my family.”


Pepper wrote that he was “terrified” by the way that the media “continues to report on Covid-19 and explains ‘Death’ each time they do,” adding that he has “*faith in the lord*.”

“Maybe this will clear up soon and the symptoms of this sickness shall not progress as I can tell you, it feels terrible not to be able to breathe.”

He later told the _Decatur Daily News_ that he had begun to show a “massive amount of symptoms” of the virus on Wednesday and that his oxygen levels were “holding a little well, and I don’t feel good at all.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2021)

*Newsmax Host Totally Loses It When Veteran Criticizes Trump*


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 17, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Note : group kinda gay


Yea right?
Kinda gay?
What the fuck is that about?
What are they, cunts?
Either do it, or don't even try.
George knew that


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 17, 2021)

I saw these guys with that guy in NYC in"83
Oh what a show that was


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I believe in their freedom.......to hit the floor


Some, those who are militant and spread disinformation, I have little sympathy for, but I do feel some nonetheless. Others who are more victims of bullshit and their own nature's, or lack of intelligence, I have compassion for. It's not a simple thing and neither is life. Many other than the young, were sucked into the fire by their own conditioned fear and hate. It was ok to hate black people, join the "white tribe", trigger the libs and follow the great white hope Trump. Then he and others lead the tribe they had joined off a cliff and we are watching the lemmings fall. Moral failures usually pay a price, it's not always obvious, but covid provides an example of the hazards of moral turpitude. Those who hate black and brown people are antisocial personalities for the most part, sure their conditioning is important too, but conditioning rides on top of propensities. Is it surprising that these same people refuse to wear masks, believe every paranoid conspiracy theory that comes along and refuse to get vaccinated? About a third of any country on earth are assholes, whether by conditioning or nature, but not all assholes have a death wish and republicans are around 24% now and the assholes remain at a steady 33%.

In Canada their number is about 15% now, 85% have had a single dose, most without mandates, as I said, not all assholes have a death wish. The difference between Canada and the USA is pure politics, in Canada most of the vaccine resistant are the young and teens, it's a different ballgame here, so compassion is not such a heavy lift. The difference between Canada and America in deaths and vaxx rates are Trump's fault, it's what happens when a leader doesn't lead to higher ground, but instead leads down to Hell.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> More kindling for the fire …. Anti vaxxers should kinda pay attention to constant thinning of herd.
> 
> *Unvaxxed Teen Councilman Who Attacked Mask Mandates Now Battling ‘Terrible’ COVID Pneumonia
> 
> ...


Nothing to worry about, he has faith in the lord.

I thought fresh out of high school was very young for a city councilmen, but it’s Alabama. He’s probably the most educated of the lot.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2021)

COVID-19 during pregnancy means 10 times higher risk of ICU admission, Canadian data suggests



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/covid-pregnancy-risk-icu-hospitalization-1.6176742


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> i dont know if you heard - hollywood wants to reboot it … BLASPHEMOUS


i KNOW there are some people in the world that have original ideas...why can't any of them work in hollywood?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some, those who are militant and spread disinformation, I have little sympathy for, but I do feel some nonetheless. Others who are more victims of bullshit and their own nature's, or lack of intelligence, I have compassion for. It's not a simple thing and neither is life. Many other than the young, were sucked into the fire by their own conditioned fear and hate. It was ok to hate black people, join the "white tribe", trigger the libs and follow the great white hope Trump. Then he and others lead the tribe they had joined off a cliff and we are watching the lemmings fall. Moral failures usually pay a price, it's not always obvious, but covid provides an example of the hazards of moral turpitude. Those who hate black and brown people are antisocial personalities for the most part, sure their conditioning is important too, but conditioning rides on top of propensities. Is it surprising that these same people refuse to wear masks, believe every paranoid conspiracy theory that comes along and refuse to get vaccinated? About a third of any country on earth are assholes, whether by conditioning or nature, but not all assholes have a death wish and republicans are around 24% now and the assholes remain at a steady 33%.
> 
> In Canada their number is about 15% now, 85% have had a single dose, most without mandates, as I said, not all assholes have a death wish. The difference between Canada and the USA is pure politics, in Canada most of the vaccine resistant are the young and teens, it's a different ballgame here, so compassion is not such a heavy lift. The difference between Canada and America in deaths and vaxx rates are Trump's fault, it's what happens when a leader doesn't lead to higher ground, but instead leads down to Hell.


i feel sorry for rabid antivaxxers in the same way i feel sorry for rabid dogs...it breaks my heart, but they have to be put down for the public's safety


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nothing to worry about, he has faith in the lord.
> 
> I thought fresh out of high school was very young for a city councilmen, but it’s Alabama. He’s probably the most educated of the lot.


wonder what his wife and 14 kids will do if he dies...probably marry his brother...gotta keep it in the family after all


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i feel sorry for rabid antivaxxers in the same way i feel sorry for rabid dogs...it breaks my heart, but they have to be put down for the public's safety


you know, after just a few minutes reflection, i can say i feel a LOT worse for the rabid dogs than i do for the rabid antivaxxers...the dogs didn't get a choice...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2021)

wonder what it feels like to know that your career is killing your viewers? any remorse? besides regretting losing the income?
there's no chance he doesn't realize what he's doing, he's said as much, openly...
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/tucker-carlson-the-new-republic-zombie-cover_n_61432bbbe4b0b6160545c98c

wonder if this was an accident? or if some of his crew just can't take it anymore?
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/tucker-carlson-graphic-trolled_n_614422c0e4b08f5f38aef74e


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> More kindling for the fire …. Anti vaxxers should kinda pay attention to constant thinning of herd.
> 
> *Unvaxxed Teen Councilman Who Attacked Mask Mandates Now Battling ‘Terrible’ COVID Pneumonia
> 
> ...


Hunter pepper


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 17, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Hunter pepper



Looks more like a Pie Hunter, may I suggest some dewormer.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Hunter pepper


i'd like to feel sorry for him, but at this point in the game, i just don't give a shit about anyone who could have gotten a vaccine at any time but refused. fuck them all, hope they get whatever is going to happen to them out of the way quickly, because i'm getting tired of seeing the ironic stories...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 17, 2021)

Sometimes its just embarrassing to claim being an American when you see degenerates and idiots acting like this. Owner should outfit their hostess with a taser and .38 snub nose - dealer’s choice on outcome. Besides its an Italian restaurant - Chaz Palminteri would have settled it quickly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438701951554887680


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 17, 2021)

Here is the answer to the antivax asshole armies … 
“ You mudda fuckas “ 
( and im being 100% serious)


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 17, 2021)

Alabama just lost 2 more jeniuses.








An Alabama couple who trashed vaccines on their YouTube channel died from COVID-19 within 3 weeks of each other


In one of the couple's last YouTube videos, Dusty Graham said the COVID vaccine was "technically not" a vaccine. He died of the disease on Thursday.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Alabama just lost 2 more jeniuses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2021)

no booster for you!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Alabama just lost 2 more jeniuses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dusty graham


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nothing to worry about, he has faith in the lord.


The Lord let his only Son be tortured & crucified, do you really think he going to save your fat ass?
Your fucked  (shoulda got the jab eh?/that's too bad  )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 17, 2021)

Most of these Christian numbskulls “ all of a sudden “ become faithful and spiritual when it’s time to meet death.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 17, 2021)

Damn near expecting THANOS doing a finger snap and antivaxxers going POOF …. Cowinkydink ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> The Lord let his only Son be tortured & crucified, do you really think he going to save your fat ass?
> Your fucked  (shoulda got the jab eh?/that's too bad  )


Good point, next time I'll use that on a Christian antivaxxer, though they is rare in these parts, ya gotta hunt for them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here is the answer to the antivax asshole armies …
> “ You mudda fuckas “
> ( and im being 100% serious)


In real life the bikes would have disappeared into the local chop shops, they wouldn't have driven away...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Good point, next time I'll use that on a Christian antivaxxer, though they is rare in these parts, ya gotta hunt for them.


i got a Mormon Bible the other day..they were walking around no tie and short sleeves; i commended the church for letting them update..so we chatted about Job and God's answer to him when he asked why there are con people etc- the answer was, there is no answer..he couldn't answer there are some mysteries that even God doesn't know.

They gave me the gift of Mormon Bible..were nice kids and got their ministering credit for the day by talking to me

tbh i think they were pretty surprised that i could have a conversation about Bible- i think i blew their mind that i was happy to talk..this random person walking their dog. i'm not even sure Job is in the Mormon Bible and knew what i meant.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Good point, next time I'll use that on a Christian antivaxxer, though they is rare in these parts, ya gotta hunt for them.


Think about it.
Fucking God was/is vicious.
Read that poorly written fantasy/myth/fairy tale where God smythes the unbelievers, causes plagues, allows the murder of male children in Egypt, encorages a father to kill his son & pits brother against brother, etc.,etc. (long list of fucked up shit)
And then the icing on the cake, he essentially killed his son by allowing it to happen.
What, to save Mankind?
That hasn't worked out too fucking well has it?
Benevolent, Kind & Caring God?
God is a sadistic prick & anyone that believes in whatever the fuck it is, is kidding themselves.
A Higher Power?
Blow me


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 17, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Most of these Christian numbskulls “ all of a sudden “ become faithful and spiritual when it’s time to meet death.


But by then it's too late.
If they truly believed that shit about who goes where when you die, either to Heaven or to Hell, then their last moments on Earth will be praying for forgiveness so they can go to the Happy Place. 
Basically a fearful end to your lfe & that would be sad.
I'm more like, Oh well, that one's over, onto the next. (see what acid will do to ya  )
But, if there turns out to be a Heaven and a Hell, I think I would fit in better in Hell anyway & and there definitly will be more people that I know there.
Heaven sounds like a bore.
Being surrounded by all those righteous do gooders?
Fuck that
Yup, it's Hell for me, no problem (I just hope it's a dry heat, I hate humidity)


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> knew what i meant.


What did you mean?
What's your interpretation?


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 18, 2021)

Just sitting here getting high listening to tunes & I got to this and it made me think how appropriate this song is for today in America in the Age of Covid & Trump.
Pretty fucked up, ain't it.
Whatcha gonna do?
Me, for the time being my plans are to finish this joint & listen to this song & after that, who the fuck knows


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 18, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> But by then it's too late.
> If they truly believed that shit about who goes where when you die, either to Heaven or to Hell, then their last moments on Earth will be praying for forgiveness so they can go to the Happy Place.
> Basically a fearful end to your lfe & that would be sad.
> I'm more like, Oh well, that one's over, onto the next. (see what acid will do to ya  )
> ...


My father only goes to church now when he’s not feeling well. I don’t think he really believes, he just wants to cover all the bases in case he’s wrong.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 18, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> What did you mean?
> What's your interpretation?


basically what i said reading through God's answer- he changes the subject don't you think? that there is no answer to why there are men who con etc. because if you have a moral compass it's kind of hard to understand that mindset.


----------



## CCGNZ (Sep 18, 2021)

Wow, was all set for a booster soon, which would also boost my confidence heading into indoor season, now they say we don't need it, the amount of information given as the LATEST science confirms and then is later retracted during this whole pandemic is stunning. No mask if your healthy,then mask up everybody,bleach and disinfect everything then Covid is 99.5% aerosol spread. All set vaccinated people have a great unmasked summer then DELTA,n95's at the market again.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 18, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Wow, was all set for a booster soon, which would also boost my confidence heading into indoor season, now they say we don't need it, the amount of information given as the LATEST science confirms and then is later retracted during this whole pandemic is stunning. No mask if your healthy,then mask up everybody,bleach and disinfect everything then Covid is 99.5% aerosol spread. All set vaccinated people have a great unmasked summer then DELTA,n95's at the market again.


That is what a 24 hour news cycle trying to announce science before the work is done looks like.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That is what a 24 hour news cycle trying to announce science before the work is done looks like.


it all seemed to start with the Kings getting 'break through' when booster talk started, but i think that's the wrong term which is why the confusion. break through is when you are taking a medication and the medication becomes less effective (for many reasons) your symptoms come through..break through.

having a baby case of Covid is having a baby case of Covid..is having a baby case of the flu even though you got your shot. flu shot is always prior years strain too. 8 months is almost a year which is how you get flu shot. this is going to be yearly.


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Think about it.
> Fucking God was/is vicious.
> Read that poorly written fantasy/myth/fairy tale where God smythes the unbelievers, causes plagues, allows the murder of male children in Egypt, encorages a father to kill his son & pits brother against brother, etc.,etc. (long list of fucked up shit)
> And then the icing on the cake, he essentially killed his son by allowing it to happen.
> ...


Man creates Gods in his own image. What did you expect him to be like?


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That is what a 24 hour news cycle trying to announce science before the work is done looks like.


Even though at 60, I'm going to miss out for now, I think they got it right. Nine to twelve months will be what they settle on for healthy folks.


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)

Our local number of cases fell from around 150 a week down to 80 a couple three weeks ago. (it's been back around 95-100 the last couple weeks) When the wife was reading the numbers in the paper, she commented on how low 80 new cases were. I reminded her that 3 months ago 8 new cases was a big week. It's crazy how quick we get used to it.


----------



## smokinrav (Sep 18, 2021)

Smfh









GOP Gov. keeps mentioning AIDS vaccines. But there is no such thing


Kemp, a Republican, has repeatedly referenced an AIDS vaccine over the last year. Unfortunately, it doesn't exist




www.salon.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2021)

Grim Reaper seems to love MAGats …






Right-wing activist Laura Loomer confirmed this week she has COVID-19 and the symptoms have been “brutal.” In the past, she expressed an interest in contracting the virus so she could prove it’s no worse than food poisoning.

“*Just pray for me please*,” she wrote on *Gettr*, a social media platform launched by Jason Miller, a former spokesperson for Donald Trump. “Can’t even begin to explain how brutal the body aches and nausea that come with covid are. I am in so much pain. This is honestly the worst part about it.”

Last year, Loomer said *she wanted to “get COVID” just to prove she’d had “bouts of food poisoning that are more serious and life threatening than a hyped up virus.” …. Wish granted hoe bag. *

“Have you ever eaten bad fajitas? That will kill you faster than COVID,” she wrote on Parler, another social media app favored by conservatives. Loomer, known for her anti-Muslim views and a failed Congressional run in Florida, has been banned from Twitter for three years.

Though she’s not on the popular microblogging platform herself, Twitter users shared screenshots of her past Gettr posts about the pandemic and COVID-19 vaccines.

“I believe when a few years pass, we will see that the vaccines will have killed more people than COVID,” said one of Loomer’s old posts. “How is a vaccine ‘saving lives’ for a virus with a 99.7% recovery rate? A bad case of food poisoning is literally more lethal than COVID.”

Another post said, “People get COVID and don’t even know they have COVID. I know people who have cancer and are on chemo who got COVID and nothing happened to them.”

She called the virus “the biggest hoax” since the 2020 election.

Neither COVID-19 nor the election was a hoax, though numerous right-wing political figures have cast baseless doubt on the veracity of both. Over 670,000 Americans have died of COVID-19 since early 2020.

Loomer told her Gettr subscribers she received a Regeneron treatment, but is in a lot of pain and “will be sleeping” for the time being.
Though she’s not on the popular microblogging platform herself, Twitter users shared screenshots of her past Gettr posts about the pandemic and COVID-19 vaccines.

“I believe when a few years pass, we will see that the vaccines will have killed more people than COVID,” said one of Loomer’s old posts. “How is a vaccine ‘saving lives’ for a virus with a 99.7% recovery rate? A bad case of food poisoning is literally more lethal than COVID.” 

Another post said, “People get COVID and don’t even know they have COVID. I know people who have cancer and are on chemo who got COVID and nothing happened to them.”

She called the virus “the biggest hoax” since the 2020 election.

Neither COVID-19 nor the election was a hoax, though numerous right-wing political figures have cast baseless doubt on the veracity of both. Over 670,000 Americans have died of COVID-19 since early 2020.

Loomer told her Gettr subscribers she received a Regeneron treatment, but is in a lot of pain and “will be sleeping” for the time being. *She said she still does not plan on getting the vaccine. …. 


*


----------



## smokinrav (Sep 18, 2021)

I might pray for something, but it surely won't be about your murderous ass


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 18, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I might pray for something, but it surely won't be about your murderous ass


Say you’re praying for justice. It doesn’t sound as bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Sep 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4990246


Fuck yeah, that's a good one. Rednecks today are completely unable to distinguish between selfishness and patriotism.


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Grim Reaper seems to love MAGats …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T&P


----------



## topcat (Sep 18, 2021)

Anti masker doctor in Oregon loses his license.

A doctor from Oregon who said mask-wearing can lead to carbon monoxide poisoning got his medical license revoked (yahoo.com)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2021)

Gee, Joe didn't even attack the FDA for disagreeing with him, imagine that! A big strong leader would have fired the bunch and closed the FDA down and screamed FAKE NEWS! It's so refreshing to have an adult in charge. I wonder if democratic fanatics are gonna make death threats to them? Or do just republicans do that?









F.D.A. Panel Rejects Biden’s Push for Universal COVID-19 Booster Shots


Expert advisers said the Pfizer boosters should be available for people older than 65 and for those at risk of severe illness.




slate.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2021)

*Texas COVID-19 death toll passes 60,000*








Texas COVID-19 death toll passes 60,000


State health officials reported 377 deaths on Friday, pushing the Texas COVID-19 death toll to 60,357.




www.fox4news.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Texas COVID-19 death toll passes 60,000*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is an election in Texas next year and the democrats are just 9 seats short of a majority. There is also a long winter ahead of us, for most of the country and especially Canada. By spring I figure the covididiots will be seen for what they are, idiots, many will be dead or maimed by then and others will have a near death experience and an attitude adjustment, many will be driven into poverty and disempowerment by illness. God will get them apparently...


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Texas COVID-19 death toll passes 60,000*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they turn this into billboards right down the street from the Capitol in Austin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2021)

at 1,500 deaths per day, Covid is killing as many Americans every 2 days as were killed on 9/11....


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 19, 2021)

doublejj said:


> at 1,500 deaths per day, Covid is killing as many Americans every 2 days as were killed on 9/11....


We are actually at 2000 per day but I've seen claims higher than that, many red states are still trying to hide their true numbers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm hearing the US death toll from covid will pass 1,000,000 by the end of the year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)

doublejj said:


> at 1,500 deaths per day, Covid is killing as many Americans every 2 days as were killed on 9/11....


The difference 9/11 was caused by Muslims, the "other", the covid disaster in America was caused by Trump, it makes all the difference. One was a made for TV event of outsiders attacking America, the other a slow motion fiasco caused by incompetence and malicious dereliction of duty, by the infallible great white leader.

It's the kind of shit that happens when leaders don't lead to higher ground, but instead lead down to Hell.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2021)

It’s so depressing . When will it be over?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s so depressing . When will it be over?


when all the republicans are dead.....


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 19, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Think about it.
> Fucking God was/is vicious.
> Read that poorly written fantasy/myth/fairy tale where God smythes the unbelievers, causes plagues, allows the murder of male children in Egypt, encorages a father to kill his son & pits brother against brother, etc.,etc. (long list of fucked up shit)
> And then the icing on the cake, he essentially killed his son by allowing it to happen.
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2021)

Yourmomsdildo said:


> When everyone has been exposed, and either recovers or dies. If at all.
> At least it's not rabies, untreated rabies has a 100% death rate. Covid treatments are getting much better.
> Honest question. How many Uber rich people have died from Covid? The most expensive treatments work best, as usual.


the only one i'm aware of is stanley chera


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 19, 2021)

The CDC estimates the real US death toll now at 875,000.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 19, 2021)

Some private studies say the number is even higher than the CDC estimate.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2021)

Yourmomsdildo said:


> When everyone has been exposed, and either recovers or dies. If at all.
> At least it's not rabies, untreated rabies has a 100% death rate. Covid treatments are getting much better.
> Honest question. How many Uber rich people have died from Covid? The most expensive treatments work best, as usual.


beats me. I don’t know or follow the Uber rich.yeah the Vaccine works the best, no doubt. It’s a godsend!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2021)

Thanks Governor Newsom....
California reports lowest COVID-19 case rate in the country 








California reports lowest COVID-19 case rate in the country


As of Saturday evening, 24.99 new confirmed cases were reported for every 100,000 people in California, according to data collected by Johns Hopkins University.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 19, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439695992916434944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439701770889011200


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439695992916434944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439701770889011200


fuck each and every one of them, individually and collectively...i'm flatly over giving a fuck about anyone who refuses to get vaccinated and then dies...i hope they start refusing to treat them at hospitals, and let them die in their cars in the parking lots, so they're easier to haul to the landfill, where they will be performing the best work they've ever done in their entire lives, becoming compost


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck each and every one of them, individually and collectively...i'm flatly over giving a fuck about anyone who refuses to get vaccinated and then dies...i hope they start refusing to treat them at hospitals, and let them die in their cars in the parking lots, so they're easier to haul to the landfill, where they will be performing the best work they've ever done in their entire lives, becoming compost


But won’t they be toxic compost? They need to burnt to ashes.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439695992916434944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439701770889011200


I'm happy to see a fellow Herman cain award fan.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 20, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I'm happy to see a fellow Herman cain award fan.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 20, 2021)

HGCC said:


> View attachment 4991345


I really hope that medal doesn't get sent to their families though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I really hope that medal doesn't get sent to their families though.


i kind of hope it does....maybe it will wake one or two of them up enough to go get the fucking vaccine...


----------



## HGCC (Sep 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i kind of hope it does....maybe it will wake one or two of them up enough to go get the fucking vaccine...


Tough love.


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4991354


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4991354


You really need to get out more and mix with people, in large crowds... Don't forget your freedumb and don't wear a mask, cause that's just for pussies.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4991354



...but the problem is already in the house? It's Joe the plumber acting like a bitch and fucking it up for everyone, not Jose.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4991354


logic fail. One does not follow the other.

*non sequitur*
[ non -sek-wi-ter, -toor; Latin nohn -se-kwi-toor ]SHOW IPA


High School Level
noun
Logic. an inference or a conclusion that does not follow from the premises.

a statement containing an illogical conclusion: _The built environment has to be more presentable than it was in the past, but it's a non sequitur to claim that this must occur at the expense of cultural value._

something said or written that is unrelated to what immediately precedes: _Your comment is at best a non sequitur, and bears zero relevance to the issue at point._

an illogical or unconnected shift from one thing to another: _The Tibetan prints to the right of the formal portrait—with their religious figures and mandala-like patterns—initially seem like a non sequitur._


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> logic fail. One does not follow the other.
> 
> *non sequitur*
> [ non -sek-wi-ter, -toor; Latin nohn -se-kwi-toor ]SHOW IPA
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4991360


logic fail

It just fails. No need to attach a fancy Latin descriptor.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Tough love.


more than they deserve at this point


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4991354


everything has to lead back to fear....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4991360


trumptards are wrong, republicans are wrong, antivaxxers are wrong....most democrats are wrong...even most liberals are wrong...why? because most of them are stupid, and half of the ones that aren't completely stupid do the right things for the wrong reasons...but they still aren't as wrong as you.if you pulled your head out of your ass for just a few seconds you'd see that you're being led to slaughter by the fuck nut conservatives and antivaxxers you think are going to "school the libs".....


----------



## mooray (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4991360


Lol like two seconds prior you were just blaming the mexicans. 

Hahahah fuckin rednecks...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2021)

if only there was an effective vaccine...instead they are taking themselves out of the game.
*Alabama population on course to shrink for first time ever as Covid takes toll*








Alabama population on course to shrink for first time ever as Covid takes toll


State’s chief medical officer says ‘Our state literally shrunk in 2020’ as deaths exceeded births




www.theguardian.com


----------



## printer (Sep 20, 2021)

doublejj said:


> if only there was an effective vaccine...instead they are taking themselves out of the game.
> *Alabama population on course to shrink for first time ever as Covid takes toll*
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god the influx of Mexicans are stabilizing the State. Mind you, they probably missed the census to show their contribution.


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Sep 20, 2021)

Shocking, a guy on the internet knows more than the CDC. No, there's no narcissism involved, why do you ask??


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4991503


----------



## Cycad (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4991354


@meanmemejim, the libs are so mad at President Joe Rob right now. Did you see those Border Patrol on horseback whipping the Haitian refugees to keep them on the Mexican side of the border? And he is flying loads of them back to Haiti every single day. He is using a Trumpf ere rule to get around the fact they are legally seeking refugee. Yep, Joe Rob is owning the libs.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 21, 2021)

‘No masks allowed’: Parents of immunocompromised infant asked to leave bar for refusing to comply


They're fully vaccinated but wear masks to protect their son.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 21, 2021)

An interesting turn. Prioritize drugs to treat Covid patients for unvaccinated people.


*Tennessee limiting monoclonal antibody treatment to unvaccinated residents *









Tennessee limiting monoclonal antibody treatment to unvaccinated residents


"Clinically, it makes sense," a top Tennessee health official said.




www.nbcnews.com





_In Tennessee, the patients first in line for the monoclonal antibody Covid-19 treatment are likely to be the ones who landed in the emergency room because they did not get vaccinated.

Extraordinary demand coupled with the federal government’s need to cap shipments of these scarce drugs has forced Tennessee health officials to recommend limiting the treatment to unvaccinated patients with the worst cases of Covid-19._

Later they clarify "for unvaccinated and immune compromised".

In a different section:

_in recent months, 70 percent of the country’s supply has gone to seven Southern states: Alabama, Florida, Texas, Mississippi, Tennessee, Georgia and Louisiana._

Areas with low rates of vaccinated people are sucking up the supply of drugs for treating severe Covid cases. I'm OK with them getting help but a fiat declaration that unvaccinated people are not to be given them feels like a kick in the ass.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> An interesting turn. Prioritize drugs to treat Covid patients for unvaccinated people.
> 
> 
> *Tennessee limiting monoclonal antibody treatment to unvaccinated residents *
> ...


i live in TN...and it's is full of unvaccinated morons. they shouldn't give the unvaccinated fucking hillbillys a damn thing except a boot out the hospital door. As a matter of fact, fuck everyone unvaccinated who doesn't have a valid medical reason to not get vaccinated, no matter where they live, they should all get told to fuck off and die, literally. save the treatments for kids, the immuno-compromised, and those who HAVE been vaccinated, and got infected from unvaccinated fuckheads


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i live in TN...and it's is full of unvaccinated morons. they shouldn't give the unvaccinated fucking hillbillys a damn thing except a boot out the hospital door. As a matter of fact, fuck everyone unvaccinated who doesn't have a valid medical reason to not get vaccinated, no matter where they live, they should all get told to fuck of and die, literally. save the treatments for kids, the immuno-compromised, and those who HAVE been vaccinated, and got infected from unvaccinated fuckheads


Conservatives complain about buying milk for their poorer neighbor's kids but not a peep about how each treatment costs thousands of dollars. Vaccine, about 15 bucks, apparently make the treatment unnecessary. Red states are sucking down 70% of the supply to the point where it has to be rationed. That they rule out treating vaccinated people with it is a kick in my balls. But they probably intend that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2021)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2021/09/21/german-man-shot-after-asking-customer-wear-face-mask/5799571001/

it's good to know we haven't cornered the global market on incredibly stupid and selfish behavior...and that there are still nazis in Germany, apparently...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 22, 2021)

I won’t be moving to Tennessee right now but maybe once all those unvaxxed are gone it will a very desirable place to live.


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4992740


More propaganda from you eh? It is shitty spam like you spread that leads to nuts being very dangerous to society.

https://www.rawstory.com/chad-staelens/


A Texas man bit through a hospital security guard's thumb after he was asked to wear a mask.

Chad Staelens went inside Kell West in Wichita Falls around 11:45 a.m. on Monday morning without a mask, police said, and a security guard asked him multiple times to cover his face as a precaution against the coronavirus, reported Texomas Homepage.

"It's hospital policy to wear a mask inside," the guard said multiple times.

But the 37-year-old Staelens continued walking inside the hospital, where he was confronted again by the guard, who raised his hands to prevent the other man from poking him in the face.

That's when Staelens bit the guard's thumb all the way the through to the bone.

Staelens was arrested and charged with assault on a public servant, which is a third-degree felony.

It's at least the second thumb-related assault for Staelens, who was convicted of assault in 2018 after grabbing a woman's thumb and bending it backward.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4992740


i guess trump wasn't specific enough on which Easter Covid would be gone by, huh?


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4992740


@meanmemejim, I would like to personally thank you for the work you are putting in. I know the silly memes you post will only lead to a few more deaths, but each death is helping our carbon footprint. So keep up the good green work.


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i guess trump wasn't specific enough on which Easter Covid would be gone by, huh?


He got that from the CDC....aka Fauci, don't you know how the gov works?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> He got that from the CDC....aka Fauci, don't you know how the gov works?


hahaha. sure he did. just like the CDC warned him about windmill cancer???


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> He got that from the CDC....aka Fauci, don't you know how the gov works?


lmao yeah that is totally the look of a scientist whose advise the Dear Leader is following.


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> @meanmemejim, I would like to personally thank you for the work you are putting in. I know the silly memes you post will only lead to a few more deaths, but each death is helping our carbon footprint. So keep up the good green work.


likewise, the jab is killing people too.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> likewise, the jab is killing people too.


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lmao yeah that is totally the look of a scientist whose advise the Dear Leader is following.


naahh, Fauci is reflecting on his funding of the Wahoo Lab that did his GOF research


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> likewise, the jab is killing people too.


Yep. Three people so far. How many have the virus killed? Upwards of 675000. One of those numbers are bigger than the other.


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> Yep. Three people so far. How many have the virus killed? Upwards of 675000. One of those numbers are bigger than the other.


those CDC numbers?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> naahh, Fauci is reflecting on his funding of the Wahoo Lab that did his GOF research


It is interesting how you right wing propaganda trolls like to focus on the lab in China when the one in Russia that blew up a few months prior to the pandemic goes unmentioned.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-49727101


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> those CDC numbers?


Just like in all pandemics, the estimates of deaths are under reported. The actual number is much higher. Right here in my little county families of covid dead are pressuring the health department to list pneumonia as cause of death instead of the covid which caused the pneumonia. Folks are dying to prove a political point.


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It is interesting how you right wing propaganda trolls like to focus on the lab in China when the one in Russia that blew up a few months prior to the pandemic goes unmentioned.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-49727101


hey look at that shiny object...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> hey look at that shiny object...


Nope, the Russian virus lab exploded in September 2019. But I am guessing that the people you get your spam from didn't tell you to know about it, so I could see how someone programmed to believe the right wing propaganda would have missed it.


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> Just like in all pandemics, the estimates of deaths are under reported. The actual number is much higher. Right here in my little county families of covid dead are pressuring the health department to list pneumonia as cause of death instead of the covid which caused the pneumonia. Folks are dying to prove a political point.


not true, COVID deaths are being over reported due to hospitals and governments realizing monetary gains from the FEDS. People who die in car accidents and suicide get tested afterwards with an overly sensitive PCR test will have COVID-19 on their death certificate. Its politics and $.









Sharyl Attkisson: Serious Questions About The Way Covid Deaths Have Been Counted


"Full Measure" host Sharyl Attkisson investigates how Covid-19 cases and deaths are being counted and finds some suspicious overcounting: As hindsight comes into clearer focus, we're learning a lot about mistaken advice and policies amid the Covid-19 pandemic. One still murky and disputed area...




www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Nope, the Russian virus lab exploded in September 2019. But I am guessing that the people you get your spam from didn't tell you to know about it, so I could see how someone programmed to believe the right wing propaganda would have missed it.


Which bat species in Russia were we funding GOF research on? lol


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> not true, COVID deaths are being over reported due to hospitals and governments realizing monetary gains from the FEDS. People who die in car accidents and suicide get tested afterwards with an overly sensitive PCR test will have COVID-19 on their death certificate. Its politics and $.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean that you are too dense to understand the difference between the care of a contaminated corpse and someone who is not?



sonnyjim said:


> Which bat species in Russia were we funding GOF research on? lol


lol at your use of 'we'.


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You mean that you are too dense to understand the difference between the care of a contaminated corpse and someone who is not?
> 
> 
> lol at your use of 'we'.


gotta go, have a great day!


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> gotta go, have a great day!


You too.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> not true, COVID deaths are being over reported due to hospitals and governments realizing monetary gains from the FEDS. People who die in car accidents and suicide get tested afterwards with an overly sensitive PCR test will have COVID-19 on their death certificate. Its politics and $.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't change anyone's mind posting an article from the right wing hack.


----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> those CDC numbers?


Not sure if you see how you're projecting your lack of morality. The only way it becomes plausible for huge numbers of people to spend their entire professional careers and the bulk of their lives, just to lie, cheat and steal, is because you subconsciously think, "...because that's exactly what I would do".


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> not true, COVID deaths are being over reported due to hospitals and governments realizing monetary gains from the FEDS. People who die in car accidents and suicide get tested afterwards with an overly sensitive PCR test will have COVID-19 on their death certificate. Its politics and $.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking a one of our public servants here, and she was saying much the same thing. But the thing is she is on the hospital board. So I ask her why she hadn't reported it to law enforcement, since everything she said that was being done at the hospital was a felony. And as a board member she was required to report anything that wasn't kosher. Then she said, well, that is what she had heard. That she didn't really know if it was true.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> likewise, the jab is killing people too.


Yet, here in the real world, the hospitals are filling up with the unvaccinated.


----------



## printer (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> not true, COVID deaths are being over reported due to hospitals and governments realizing monetary gains from the FEDS. People who die in car accidents and suicide get tested afterwards with an overly sensitive PCR test will have COVID-19 on their death certificate. Its politics and $.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rates in the US are roughly in line with Canada's. And Canada has a government run health system. So it would be a disadvantage to the government to have high case counts. So without any proof to provide I would say you are full of it. Mind you, you have shown that to be the case, many times a day. So what do you get out of doing it?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I won’t be moving to Tennessee right now but maybe once all those unvaxxed are gone it will a very desirable place to live.


this is one of the most beautiful places i have ever been. i live within 10 miles of the great smoky mountains national park, an international biosphere reserve, with plant and animal species found nowhere else in the world...the only problems are the fucking redneck hillbilly morons who trash the place, and the TEN MILLION plus tourists that come here every year and make traffic an unbelievable fucking nightmare


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> likewise, the jab is killing people too.


https://www.reuters.com/article/factcheck-covid-vaccine/fact-check-more-people-have-not-died-from-covid-19-vaccines-than-from-the-disease-itself-idUSL2N2O01W8

if you trust facebook over reuters, then you're an even bigger fool than everyone thinks you are


----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is one of the most beautiful places i have ever been. i live within 10 miles of the great smoky mountains national park, an international biosphere reserve, with plant and animal species found nowhere else in the world...the only problems are the fucking redneck hillbilly morons who trash the place, and the TEN MILLION plus tourists that come here every year and make traffic an unbelievable fucking nightmare


They're blind to it. I was chatting with a local guy that was literally in the middle of telling me how much he loved the trees and nature of this area while he's throwing the cellophane wrapper from his cigarettes on the ground.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> those CDC numbers?


NO..they're from the news...all of the news...because facebook isn't news...joe rogan and steve bannon aren't the news....ridiculous claims on twitter, linkdin, tiktok, or any trump funded private platform aren't the news, they're stupid horseshit


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 22, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> those CDC numbers?


What do you care about facts?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> More propaganda from you eh? It is shitty spam like you spread that leads to nuts being very dangerous to society.
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/chad-staelens/
> View attachment 4992744
> ...


That’s really sick! He bit the guards thumb all the way to the bone like a raging Pit bull. And had another thumb attack? I would guess he still sucks his thumb like a big baby. 


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is one of the most beautiful places i have ever been. i live within 10 miles of the great smoky mountains national park, an international biosphere reserve, with plant and animal species found nowhere else in the world...the only problems are the fucking redneck hillbilly morons who trash the place, and the TEN MILLION plus tourists that come here every year and make traffic an unbelievable fucking nightmare


it sounds beautiful. Traffic where I live is terrible as well. A nightmare! I have never been to that area but need to check it out on the off season when there are not a lot of people. What are your favorite animal out there?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s really sick! He bit the guards thumb all the way to the bone like a raging Pit bull. And had another thumb attack? I would guess he still sucks his thumb like a big baby.
> 
> it sounds beautiful. Traffic where I live is terrible as well. A nightmare! I have never been to that area but need to check it out on the off season when there are not a lot of people. What are your favorite animal out there?


He does have that thumb suck look about him.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s really sick! He bit the guards thumb all the way to the bone like a raging Pit bull. And had another thumb attack? I would guess he still sucks his thumb like a big baby.
> 
> it sounds beautiful. Traffic where I live is terrible as well. A nightmare! I have never been to that area but need to check it out on the off season when there are not a lot of people. What are your favorite animal out there?


https://www.heysmokies.com/smoky-mountain-hellbenders/

a lot of people expect you to say the black bears, but the tourist "industry" has turned them all into dumpster diving giant rats, who will break into cars and cabin windows if they smell food, and scatter trash all over the place


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 22, 2021)

Dumpster diving giant rats LOL.


----------



## Cycad (Sep 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I won’t be moving to Tennessee right now but maybe once all those unvaxxed are gone it will a very desirable place to live.


I stayed in Nashville once for a few days. It seemed a backward sort of place. For starters, the locals speak in a strange accent. Our hotel (I didn't choose it) was in the shape of a U and they'd put a big swimming pool *inside*. All the rooms facing the pool stank of chlorine. Out of town, I stopped in a field miles from anywhere and got out and... out of the sky, it seemed, was coming Dolly Parton singing some country song. At that point I assumed that God was in charge of the air over Nashville and God liked country music. I have never been back nor do I intend to. If it was not in the USA it would be part of one of the shithole countries that Trump was always on about.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Dumpster diving giant rats LOL.


if you live in certain areas you have to have a locked container or fenced area for trash, or they won't even stop to pick it up


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

Cycad said:


> I stayed in Nashville once for a few days. It seemed a backward sort of place. For starters, the locals speak in a strange accent. Our hotel (I didn't choose it) was in the shape of a U and they'd put a big swimming pool *inside*. All the rooms facing the pool stank of chlorine. Out of town, I stopped in a field miles from anywhere and got out and... out of the sky, it seemed, was coming Dolly Parton singing some country song. At that point I assumed that God was in charge of the air over Nashville and God liked country music. I have never been back nor do I intend to. If it was not in the USA it would be part of one of the shithole countries that Trump was always on about.


You should have stopped in Branson, MO. Classy town.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2021)

Cycad said:


> I stayed in Nashville once for a few days. It seemed a backward sort of place. For starters, the locals speak in a strange accent. Our hotel (I didn't choose it) was in the shape of a U and they'd put a big swimming pool *inside*. All the rooms facing the pool stank of chlorine. Out of town, I stopped in a field miles from anywhere and got out and... out of the sky, it seemed, was coming Dolly Parton singing some country song. At that point I assumed that God was in charge of the air over Nashville and God liked country music. I have never been back nor do I intend to. If it was not in the USA it would be part of one of the shithole countries that Trump was always on about.


we don't speak in a strange accent, you do.
You should be glad of the chlorine smell, it drowns out the smell of tourists.
the dolly parton music coming from the sky, i can only imagine came from whatever psychedelic you were taking at the time.
whether you come back or not is up to you, but tourists are the reason it may seem like a shithole, so if you do come back, bring money, it's the only thing that makes you even remotely bearable


----------



## Cycad (Sep 22, 2021)

This is what Nashville is famous for now.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

Cycad said:


> This is what Nashville is famous for now.


If you have not figured it out already let me clue you in: one of America's most annoying characteristics is that when we love something, we kill it. Once you start to think about it the examples become legion.

In the Heart of Nashville, Rolling Parties Rage at Every Stoplight

The key to happiness is staying ahead of, or well behind, the trend.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you live in certain areas you have to have a locked container or fenced area for trash, or they won't even stop to pick it up


I'm familiar with black bears, have hunted and eaten them in my younger days, just thought it was a funny visual. I've been reading that the monkeys in south asia are now breaking into homes for food since there aren't as many tourists feeding them.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you live in certain areas you have to have a locked container or fenced area for trash, or they won't even stop to pick it up


there are still *dirt* roads in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida..right downtown..i wouldn't believe it if i didn't see for myself. poor people live there. i don't understand why they don't pave those roads dead center in a city..so weird.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.heysmokies.com/smoky-mountain-hellbenders/
> 
> a lot of people expect you to say the black bears, but the tourist "industry" has turned them all into dumpster diving giant rats, who will break into cars and cabin windows if they smell food, and scatter trash all over the place


they have Pizza Rat and cockroaches that smoke in NY


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm familiar with black bears, have hunted and eaten them in my younger days, just thought it was a funny visual. I've been reading that the monkeys in south asia are now breaking into homes for food since there aren't as many tourists feeding them.


the squirrels in my park will come down out of the tree and hang on the bark begging for food. i always feed saltines..they have nuts now they're burying so when i gave a cracker recently he took a nibble and handed it back so spoiled a baby squirrel was on the sidewalk and i scooted it back to mom who was on her way down..i don't know if it fell out of it's nest or what..it almost didn't know how to walk but knew how to get back up the tree.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 22, 2021)

Nowhere left for Covid to go to mutate into a deadly variant, says Oxford vaccine creator

Viruses tend to become less virulent over time as they spread through a population becoming more immune, according to Dame Sarah Gilbert

Read in The Telegraph: https://apple.news/AtJ4KMvbsSda6Od1APWlXtA


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> they have Pizza Rat and cockroaches that smoke in NY


Rudy smokes?


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is one of the most beautiful places i have ever been. i live within 10 miles of the great smoky mountains national park, an international biosphere reserve, with plant and animal species found nowhere else in the world...the only problems are the fucking redneck hillbilly morons who trash the place, and the TEN MILLION plus tourists that come here every year and make traffic an unbelievable fucking nightmare


I plan on walking through there one of these days. But hikers are not really tourists. We only spend money at dollar stores and hostels.


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.heysmokies.com/smoky-mountain-hellbenders/
> 
> a lot of people expect you to say the black bears, but the tourist "industry" has turned them all into dumpster diving giant rats, who will break into cars and cabin windows if they smell food, and scatter trash all over the place


Even on the trail bears are a problem at some of the shelters. People don't follow LNT guidelines. But far and away the most destructive animal you will meet on the trail is the mouse, and the most dangerous one the tick.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2021)

There's gonna be somethings done to his ass without his authorization. I'd say a lengthy jail sentence of at least several months is warranted along with a 30 day psychiatric examination. Also an in depth interview with his wife by a female cop.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Canadian police seek man who allegedly punched nurse for vaccinating his wife


A man confronted a female nurse at a pharmacy in Quebec for giving his wife a Covid-19 vaccine ‘without his authorization’




www.theguardian.com





*Canadian police seek man who allegedly punched nurse for vaccinating his wife*
A man confronted a female nurse at a pharmacy in Quebec for giving his wife a Covid-19 vaccine ‘without his authorization’


----------



## printer (Sep 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There's gonna be somethings done to his ass without his authorization. I'd say a lengthy jail sentence of at least several months is warranted along with a 30 day psychiatric examination. Also an in depth interview with his wife by a female cop.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


No, you forget where he is from. He will get a slap on the wrist, community service and counseling. Might even make him a better person.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There's gonna be somethings done to his ass without his authorization. I'd say a lengthy jail sentence of at least several months is warranted along with a 30 day psychiatric examination. Also an in depth interview with his wife by a female cop.


He should get more than that and probably will. Over 2 years and he’s in a federal penitentiary. He’ll be getting a lot of things done to him without his authorization.


----------



## smokinrav (Sep 22, 2021)

The third red state enacts standards of care, where triage takes place before admittance. Most likely to die, go fuck yourself in hospice.









Alaska Gov. Dunleavy activates statewide crisis standards of care to help COVID-overwhelmed hospitals


The governor also announced the state is bringing up hundreds of health care workers from the Lower 48 to offset staff shortages.




www.adn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 23, 2021)

CNN reporter tracks down doctor spreading dangerous lies. Hear her shocking claims








CNN reporter tracks down doctor spreading dangerous lies (2021) | CNN


CNN's Nick Watt takes a look at Dr. Simone Gold, the emergency room physician that tours the country spreading coronavirus lies and was even charged for her role in the Capitol insurrection.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2021)

on the pandemic map, the top half of US is in red again for *this week*..that was Sturgis..so now you can see in real time the effect.



this mirrors where the people are from who went there.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2021)

So we had a Covid test on the morning of the 18th for my kid. *Still *no result. Her quarantine from school if she _does _have Covid ends Saturday.

SMH.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 23, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So we had a Covid test on the 18th for my kid. *Still *no result. Her quarantine from scholl if she _does _have Covid ends Saturday.
> 
> SMH.



3 States have declared a emergency and are now rationing care which means if you have health problems and get covid you are on your own, things are going to get worse.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> CNN reporter tracks down doctor spreading dangerous lies. Hear her shocking claims
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish that reporter would have asked her about the speech she was going to give on Jan 6th after Trump being canceled.



Unclebaldrick said:


> So we had a Covid test on the 18th for my kid. *Still *no result. Her quarantine from scholl if she _does _have Covid ends Saturday.
> 
> SMH.


How is she doing?


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 23, 2021)

On a positive note, a lot of tRUmptards are dying.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> How is she doing?


We're all doing fine. Most likely just a cold. She went from stuffy, runny nose to a dry cough but that has abated. We would certainly have her back in school yesterday if we could just get a test result. We have consulted with the school and they agree that her current symptoms would be ok - if we could just get a test result. I'm sort of a sneezy mess today but feel fine.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> On a positive note, a lot of tRUmptards are dying.


And lest anybody cop an attitude to you about wishing death upon them - take your rage to Tucker Carlson, Joe Rogan, Alex Jones and countless other idiots. I guess they figure that the death of so many is worth the boost in their ratings.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 23, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We're all doing fine. Most likely just a cold. She went from stuffy, runny nose to a dry cough but that has abated. We would certainly have her back in school yesterday if we could just get a test result. We have consulted with the school and they agree that her current symptoms would be ok - if we could just get a test result. I'm sort of a sneezy mess today but feel fine.


Im not sure if you said or not, but did you try the home test kits from CVS?


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 23, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And lest anybody cop an attitude to you about wishing death upon them - take your rage to Tucker Carlson, Joe Rogan, Alex Jones and countless other idiots. I guess they figure that the death of so many is worth the boost in their ratings.


The unvaccinated are killing innocent people, fuck um.


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yet, here in the real world, the hospitals are filling up with the unvaccinated.


vaccinated are getting hospitalized also, keep wearing your cloth mask


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2021)

Just got a call from my doctor about my tests on Tuesday. They were processed at the local hospital rather than through Rite Aid so it was a lot quicker. Would have done the same with my daughter but we would have had to wait a minimum of two days to do it. No covid result yet but I did test positive for rhinovirus which is what we expected.

Never should have gone to the zoo last week.



fucker^^^


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> vaccinated are getting hospitalized also, keep wearing your cloth mask


Is being a Republican a side-effect of not being able to understand statistics?

You are 11 times more likely to die if you are unvaccinated.


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 23, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is being a Republican a side-effect of not being able to understand statistics?
> 
> *You are 11 times more likely to die if you are unvaccinated.*


Which age group are you quoting? 5yr old or 85 yr old?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 23, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> vaccinated are getting hospitalized also, keep wearing your cloth mask


Unvaccinated are 2900% more likely to end up being hospitalized due to the Corona virus than the people who are fully vaccinated too.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> Which age group are you quoting? 5yr old or 85 yr old?


Wow, nice comeback .

You suck at this.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> Even on the trail bears are a problem at some of the shelters. People don't follow LNT guidelines. But far and away the most destructive animal you will meet on the trail is the mouse, and the most dangerous one the tick.


In Washington state the most dangerous animal was the goat . Plus human predators are prowling as well. When I was a hard core hiker in the North cascades and Mt baker and The olympics, and all into the Washington state trails for years I met up with a lot of wild animals. One time on the trail I met the sister of a Women who was shot dead by a 12 year old with a rifle out hunting with grandpa on a foggy day. He thought she was a bear. An aggressive goat I encountered in the Olympics on the Hurricane ridge range trail ,who by all accounts was out of control and should have been removed sooner, killed a hiker the following week I was there. 

When I was out there ....there were very few bear attacks at all . People were really good about storing their food properly. I never saw a mountain lion but they were out there and I am pretty sure I was being stalked a couple times.

I am not even remotely interested in hiking anymore. It really did some damage on my knees .


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> In Washington state the most dangerous animal was the goat . Plus human predators are prowling as well. When I was a hard core hiker in the North cascades and Mt baker and The olympics, and all into the Washington state trails for years I met up with a lot of wild animals. One time on the trail I met the sister of a Women who was shot dead by a 12 year old with a rifle out hunting with grandpa on a foggy day. He thought she was a bear. An aggressive goat I encountered in the Olympics on the Hurricane ridge range trail ,who by all accounts was out of control and should have been removed sooner, killed a hiker the following week I was there.
> 
> When I was out there ....there were very few bear attacks at all . People were really good about storing their food properly. I never saw a mountain lion but they were out there and I am pretty sure I was being stalked a couple times.
> 
> I am not even remotely interested in hiking anymore. It really did some damage on my knees .


I've heard about the mountain goats being aggressive. And most hikers who are that far in the back country cook and eat supper before going another couple three miles into camp for the night. 

Here in Florida there is not enough PUDS (pointless ups and downs) to really work on the knees. But the cho-pat knee brace is supposed to do wonders on the downhills.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've heard about the mountain goats being aggressive. And most hikers who are that far in the back country cook and eat supper before going another couple three miles into camp for the night.
> 
> Here in Florida there is not enough PUDS (pointless ups and downs) to really work on the knees. But the cho-pat knee brace is supposed to do wonders on the downhills.


That’s why Florida is so amazing and the wild life is mind blowing . Alligator alley is teaming with alligators and the alligator population has made a tremendous comeback! But be careful on alligator alley in the dark because there are a lot of alligator accidents and hitting an alligator can be deadly. Can you imagine? I know people that drive that highway daily for work and are scared shitless driving it in the dark.


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2021)

Last night at the riverhouse my usual PBS shows were not on due to Ken Burn's new film. So clicking around I came across Marcus Lamb on daystar tv. He was showing clips of Dr Ant that contradicted each other. (we all know the way science works is to make changes when we learn more) There was a doctor and a lawyer on the show to tell parents how to evade mask and vaccine mandates. If I had had a phone I would have called and told them to keep up the good work. Upwards of 800 GOP voters are dying a day. What is it they say? When your opponent is digging himself into a hole, you let him.

I found this when I googled daystar covid misinformation.









Anti-vaccine ministry uses Facebook to promote dangerous COVID-19 and vaccine falsehoods to millions followers







www.mediamatters.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Just got a call from my doctor about my tests on Tuesday. They were processed at the local hospital rather than through Rite Aid so it was a lot quicker. Would have done the same with my daughter but we would have had to wait a minimum of two days to do it. No covid result yet but I did test positive for rhinovirus which is what we expected.
> 
> Never should have gone to the zoo last week.
> 
> ...


don't you have to get intimately close to catch the virus?...what does that yellow stuff taste like?


----------



## Cycad (Sep 23, 2021)

One of my wife's friends has Covid. She is an obese anti-vaxxer. Not a good combination. She's now intubated on max oxygen and her O2 level declining... we hope she makes it but it doesn't look good.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> Which age group are you quoting? 5yr old or 85 yr old?


i keep picking sad when you post, not because what you post makes me sad, but because people like you still exist, and that makes me sad....
you obviously don't believe the stupid shit you say, you're either just a complete asshole trying to troll because you have NO ONE in your life and no other way to get any kind of attention, OR, you're actually a paid agent trying to disseminate false information...so are you an incel looking for ANY kind of human intercourse? or are you a paid agent, comrade?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2021)

View attachment 4993454


CunningCanuk said:


> CNN reporter tracks down doctor spreading dangerous lies. Hear her shocking claims
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing that covid has done is to show how poorly the medical profession polices itself, the national AMA should have more power or the FDA should remove their MD statues for them and if they make any claim about being one even to make a speech as one, prison time. Sociopaths become doctors and lawyers too and we are living with the consequences of professional misconduct.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2021)

Cycad said:


> One of my wife's friends has Covid. She is an obese anti-vaxxer. Not a good combination. She's now intubated on max oxygen and her O2 level declining... we hope she makes it but it doesn't look good.


sorry, out of sympathy for antivaxxers, just feel relief now that there's one less idiot in the world


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't you have to get intimately close to catch the virus?...what does that yellow stuff taste like?


It wasn't even wearing a mask.

Circus peanuts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2021)

https://www.jpost.com/health-and-wellness/covid-pandemic-will-be-over-within-a-year-moderna-ceo-680119

insider info or unqualified meanderings?....that is the question....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 23, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> vaccinated are getting hospitalized also, keep wearing your cloth mask


You sound like one of those math jenious’

Got an online poker account?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.jpost.com/health-and-wellness/covid-pandemic-will-be-over-within-a-year-moderna-ceo-680119
> 
> insider info or unqualified meanderings?....that is the question....


Covid is now endemic, but he has a point, it will turn into the "Wu flu" for most people. Mass vaccine production is still ramping up globally and I think almost everybody who is not vaccinated in North America will be infected by spring, the more winter the worse. It was an opinion stated in an interview and one I generally agree with. We here don't realize the effort being made to vaccinate the global population, we should be producing vaccines in Canada soon and mRNA vaccines in a year.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.jpost.com/health-and-wellness/covid-pandemic-will-be-over-within-a-year-moderna-ceo-680119
> 
> insider info or unqualified meanderings?....that is the question....


I find that hopefully bleak. 

But it makes sense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we don't speak in a strange accent, you do.
> You should be glad of the chlorine smell, it drowns out the smell of tourists.
> the dolly parton music coming from the sky, i can only imagine came from whatever psychedelic you were taking at the time.
> whether you come back or not is up to you, but tourists are the reason it may seem like a shithole, so if you do come back, bring money, it's the only thing that makes you even remotely bearable


Common now, you know you are surrounded by dickheads and say so frequently!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4993454
> 
> One thing that covid has done is to show how poorly the medical profession polices itself, the national AMA should have more power or the FDA should remove their MD statues for them and if they make any claim about being one even to make a speech as one, prison time. Sociopaths become doctors and lawyers too and we are living with the consequences of professional misconduct.


There’s a new show on ShowCase based on a true story called “Dr Death” which covers this. It’s really good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> There’s a new show on ShowCase based on a true story called “Dr Death” which covers this. It’s really good.


Tell them you will turn them into a trade, instead of a profession, that will get their attention.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It wasn't even wearing a mask.
> 
> Circus peanuts.
> 
> View attachment 4993471


I use to eat half a bag of those as a kid. Lol. They were my favorite!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Common now, you know you are surrounded by dickheads and say so frequently!


i am, and i do, that doesn't mean i'm gonna let some shlub insult my home, especially when ten million shlubs invading every year is the prime reason they have anything to bitch about in the first place


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We're all doing fine. Most likely just a cold. She went from stuffy, runny nose to a dry cough but that has abated. We would certainly have her back in school yesterday if we could just get a test result. We have consulted with the school and they agree that her current symptoms would be ok - if we could just get a test result. I'm sort of a sneezy mess today but feel fine.


are you in a red state?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2021)

sorry, that's why it's taking so long.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> are you in a red state?


I am. Its round on the ends and high in the middle.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 23, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Just got a call from my doctor about my tests on Tuesday. They were processed at the local hospital rather than through Rite Aid so it was a lot quicker. Would have done the same with my daughter but we would have had to wait a minimum of two days to do it. No covid result yet but I did test positive for rhinovirus which is what we expected.
> 
> Never should have gone to the zoo last week.
> 
> ...



There's places that will send a nurse or whatever to your home to get a rapid test done, really helpful for testing to go back to school

This was the place, I assume most cities have this or something similar. 
https://www.dispatchhealth.com/


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 23, 2021)

One of my best friends' daughter-in-law died recently- she was pregnant and got covid, so they did a C-section and got the baby out, but then she got a staph infection from the surgery which killed her.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> on the pandemic map, the top half of US is in red again for *this week*..that was Sturgis..so now you can see in real time the effect.
> 
> View attachment 4993416
> 
> this mirrors where the people are from who went there.


Not disputing that Sturgis was a super spreading event. Just, that's not a recent map of Covid hot spots. 

Today:


source: https://www.mayoclinic.org/coronavirus-covid-19/map

I'm guessing you knew that, so am wondering what was your purpose?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> One of my best friends' daughter-in-law died recently- she was pregnant and got covid, so they did a C-section and got the baby out, but then she got a staph infection from the surgery which killed her.


A pregnant woman has a ten times higher change of ending up in an ICU with covid. If they didn't feed antibiotics to livestock by the tons because of greed, she probably wouldn't have died from the staph infection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2021)

So, any of those "friends and family" wanna step up to the plate and take responsibility for their words and deeds? Crickets from the moral failures.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am. Its round on the ends and high in the middle.


I must say, I'm impressed with the republicans, under Donald's leadership, they are doing as well as his businesses. Someone would have to be pathologically insane to vote for these treasonous fuckers! Not to worry Baldrick, the first serious subpoenas have just been issued and Donald has a large pile of documents to review before they are given to the house select committee and they will get them all. 

Donald is already flailing and beginning to freak out, the heat will grow much hotter soon and Donald will freak out with the rising temperature. He's habitually throwing shit against the wall and hoping something sticks, but the walls are closing in and the shit will end up on his face. Meanwhile he needs iron control over the GOP and will eventually have them storm the committee room at the capitol, or the courthouse where he is will be tried. Congress people or senators who don't show up will be finished with Donald's base, they weren't loyal enough to take a bullet for him! 

Meanwhile the republicans in the senate are looking to destroy the filibuster over the debt ceiling, it's one issue that might just fuck them, a government shutdown and not paying debts already incurred. I can't wait for their 2022 slate of candidates, they will clean out the nuthouses of America. But I expect a close election, but not as close as 2020, this shit since the election must be having an impact on some folks, mostly right leaning independents, 1/6 will come with a price for them.


----------



## injinji (Sep 24, 2021)

The wife spends most of her time online, but she does keep the tv on for sound. She just came in to tell me two of the ladies on the view tested positive and had to leave the stage on live tv. This happened minutes before the vp was coming on the show. So they now have two hosts for the interview.

(break through cases, so they will be fine)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2021)

I see the American cold civil war casualty rate is between a thousand and two thousand a day, with the confederates taking a pounding in the daily battles, along with some of the innocent. Cold civil war 2 has probably taken as many victims as civil war 1, the cause is the same, human rights for brown folks, the struggle of patriots against those who would destroy the country and themselves, to prevent liberal democracy from flourishing in America. Liberal democracy means equal rights and social participation of all people under the protection of the government and courts. The people who are waging this war against minorities, their country and the constitution are fascists, motivated by racism and nothing else, that is the correct label to apply to them as a group. 

Many of them are like suicide bombers now, willing to die while spreading a deadly disease to others, they are delusional and disconnected further from reality. Existing increasingly inside their own media pseudo cultural bubble and safe space, that supplies them with "alternate facts", manipulative opinion and reifies the disinformation that is killing them in large numbers. This bubble includes themselves, as the internet allows them to form tribes over a wide geographic area to give each other social and emotional support, as well as reinforcing disinformation and group discipline among themselves. If they got vaccinated, they would in most cases be ejected from the tribe and lose many of their pseudo friends in the process, the same goes for masks. In some places where racism is endemic among the white people in America, the vaccination rate is low and there is open public hostility to those who wear masks. Doctors, nurses and public health officials have been attacked, received many death threats and vaccination sites are attacked in these places too. In these places the stakes are higher, people will lose friends and family in the real world and experience the pain of social rejection acutely.

In Canada we don't have the political component to the pandemic response they have in America. In Canada, it is primarily a problem with young people, those between 18 and 39, the immortals, who assume they are strong enough to survive covid and the large scale maiming that results. They feed on the American disinformation system and they too have formed tribes online for social, emotional support and to reify disinformation among themselves. They too exist in a pseudo cultural information bubble, eschewing accurate and truthful information and attributing conditions and causes to a vast global conspiracy(s). We should not conflate them with the American anti vaxxer crowd, the causes and conditions are different here, the victims are young, so compassion shouldn't be too hard a lift.


----------



## printer (Sep 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4994876


"Sure. But wait until the 5G networks are set up. You will change into a communist under Chinese control. Democrats will notice no difference."


----------



## CCGNZ (Sep 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4990246


Right on the head of the nail, that's why they were the "Greatest Generation" and the way they rallied and sacrificed deservedly so.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Sep 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see the American cold civil war casualty rate is between a thousand and two thousand a day, with the confederates taking a pounding in the daily battles, along with some of the innocent. Cold civil war 2 has probably taken as many victims as civil war 1, the cause is the same, human rights for brown folks, the struggle of patriots against those who would destroy the country and themselves, to prevent liberal democracy from flourishing in America. Liberal democracy means equal rights and social participation of all people under the protection of the government and courts. The people who are waging this war against minorities, their country and the constitution are fascists, motivated by racism and nothing else, that is the correct label to apply to them as a group.
> 
> Many of them are like suicide bombers now, willing to die while spreading a deadly disease to others, they are delusional and disconnected further from reality. Existing increasingly inside their own media pseudo cultural bubble and safe space, that supplies them with "alternate facts", manipulative opinion and reifies the disinformation that is killing them in large numbers. This bubble includes themselves, as the internet allows them to form tribes over a wide geographic area to give each other social and emotional support, as well as reinforcing disinformation and group discipline among themselves. If they got vaccinated, they would in most cases be ejected from the tribe and lose many of their pseudo friends in the process, the same goes for masks. In some places where racism is endemic among the white people in America, the vaccination rate is low and there is open public hostility to those who wear masks. Doctors, nurses and public health officials have been attacked, received many death threats and vaccination sites are attacked in these places too. In these places the stakes are higher, people will lose friends and family in the real world and experience the pain of social rejection acutely.
> 
> In Canada we don't have the political component to the pandemic response they have in America. In Canada, it is primarily a problem with young people, those between 18 and 39, the immortals, who assume they are strong enough to survive covid and the large scale maiming that results. They feed on the American disinformation system and they too have formed tribes online for social, emotional support and to reify disinformation among themselves. They too exist in a pseudo cultural information bubble, eschewing accurate and truthful information and attributing conditions and causes to a vast global conspiracy(s). We should not conflate them with the American anti vaxxer crowd, the causes and conditions are different here, the victims are young, so compassion shouldn't be too hard a lift.


Seems like the terms "national duty" or "for the greater good" no longer exist today, terrified to contemplate an even greater challenge requiring an "all for one and one for all" approach to overcome it would result in perish the thought.ccguns


----------



## printer (Sep 25, 2021)

*Nearly 2 years into the pandemic, anti-vaxxers finally want people to stay home—from the hospital *
According to NBC News, anti-vaxx groups, including those on Facebook, are encouraging members not to go to the emergency room. Their reason? Conspiracy theories that claim doctors are preventing them from receiving a cure, or that they are being killed on purpose. 

The deadly advice follows multiple reports of COVID-19 deniers dying in hospitals after refusing to get or advocating against the COVID-19 vaccine. While many of them regretted doing so, some stayed persistent and despite being on their deathbed still advocated against being vaccinated. Instead of receiving a free jab, these people would rather face death or harm themselves by taking unauthorized treatments. As one doctor told NBC News, patients in the hospital “just keep denying until they’re dying.”

Facebook groups are not only encouraging violence against health care professionals but pushing for individuals not to go to the hospital. According to NBC News, many anti-vaxxers are using the encrypted messaging app Telegram and offering instructions on how to get family members released from the hospital. Viral videos have even been shared in which some allegedly successfully moved family members from hospitals to hospice care.


This Twitter thread sums up the entire phenomenon pretty well:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441483141579952129
Who knows when anti-vaxxers will realize they are killing off their own. But until then, we can only hope the stories of all the famous anti-vaxxers dying and regretting their decisions to follow conspiracy theories make a difference.








Nearly 2 years into the pandemic, anti-vaxxers finally want people to stay home—from the hospital


Another day, and another conspiracy theory trends. From advocating for at-home COVID-19 remedies including drinking bleach , ...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2021)

Remember the anthrax attack after 9/11? Who was the prime suspect, the one they figured who had a screw loose? Who was really running the pandemic response? Who was behind HCQ after the evidence clearly showed it was of no benefit? I can't wait for his turn on the hot seat, it was the Bush administration that busted him for anthrax too, no conviction though.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Exclusive: Documents Show Trump White House Adviser's Impact On Bizarre Covid Policy*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2021)

printer said:


> *Nearly 2 years into the pandemic, anti-vaxxers finally want people to stay home—from the hospital *
> According to NBC News, anti-vaxx groups, including those on Facebook, are encouraging members not to go to the emergency room. Their reason? Conspiracy theories that claim doctors are preventing them from receiving a cure, or that they are being killed on purpose.
> 
> The deadly advice follows multiple reports of COVID-19 deniers dying in hospitals after refusing to get or advocating against the COVID-19 vaccine. While many of them regretted doing so, some stayed persistent and despite being on their deathbed still advocated against being vaccinated. Instead of receiving a free jab, these people would rather face death or harm themselves by taking unauthorized treatments. As one doctor told NBC News, patients in the hospital “just keep denying until they’re dying.”
> ...


I just ripped you off! I reposted your post on Facebook.


----------



## printer (Sep 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I just ripped you off! I reposted your post on Facebook.


Ouch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Seems like the terms "national duty" or "for the greater good" no longer exist today, terrified to contemplate an even greater challenge requiring an "all for one and one for all" approach to overcome it would result in perish the thought.ccguns


Putin already owns most of them and they are in effect a 5th column, he just needs to use his mouth piece, Trump, or some other psycho republican politician, there are many to choose from. 

Is it any surprise? This is just a continuation of the civil war, with 100 years of KKK terrorism and institutional racism providing the buffer. Obama really started this by simply becoming POTUS and causing racist America to lose it's mind, Trump purified the republican party and drove out all the decent people with brains, leaving the dross that is their base and they are base in deed, dumb too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 25, 2021)

Idaho morgues are running out of space for the dead.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Idaho morgues are running out of space for the dead.


One mortuary converted a train car into an external refrigeration unit. It can hold up to 56 bodies.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 25, 2021)

printer said:


> *Nearly 2 years into the pandemic, anti-vaxxers finally want people to stay home—from the hospital *
> According to NBC News, anti-vaxx groups, including those on Facebook, are encouraging members not to go to the emergency room. Their reason? Conspiracy theories that claim doctors are preventing them from receiving a cure, or that they are being killed on purpose.
> 
> The deadly advice follows multiple reports of COVID-19 deniers dying in hospitals after refusing to get or advocating against the COVID-19 vaccine. While many of them regretted doing so, some stayed persistent and despite being on their deathbed still advocated against being vaccinated. Instead of receiving a free jab, these people would rather face death or harm themselves by taking unauthorized treatments. As one doctor told NBC News, patients in the hospital “just keep denying until they’re dying.”
> ...



The Anti-Vaxxers will be the Darwin Award winners of this millennium. (so far) 



It's too bad most of them will be awarded posthumously.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2021)

rollitup said:


> The Anti-Vaxxers will be the Darwin Award winners of this millennium. (so far)
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad most of them will be awarded posthumously.


theyre calling them herman cain freedom awards


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 26, 2021)

printer said:


> . While many of them regretted doing so, some stayed persistent and despite being on their deathbed still advocated against being vaccinated. Instead of receiving a free jab, these people would rather face death or harm themselves by taking unauthorized treatments


I guess they want to lay down their lives for the good of a Higher Power, Donald J Trump.
Go right the fuck ahead


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 26, 2021)

I don't think things will be returning to normal next year but I've been saying from the start that we will need yearly shots.










Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla predicts normal life will return within a year and adds we may need annual Covid shots


Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said "within a year," normal life will return, and we may need annual Covid shots, in an interview on ABC's "This Week."




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't think things will be returning to normal next year


Things haven't been "normal" here since JFK was shot.
All fucking downhill ever since it seems to me, with Republicans leading they way.


----------



## mooray (Sep 26, 2021)

.


Jimdamick said:


> I guess they want to lay down their lives for the good of a Higher Power, Donald J Trump.
> Go right the fuck ahead
> 
> View attachment 4995677


In some cases, the problem is also the solution.


----------



## printer (Sep 26, 2021)

*After a Michigan doctor wrote about combative COVID-19 patients, most of them died*
Since a Michigan doctor penned a Facebook post earlier this month detailing the aggressive and combative responses he has faced from eight patients seriously ill with COVID-19, six of those patients have died. 

On Sept. 11, Michigan pulmonologist Matthew Trunsky listed eight incidents in the preceding two days in which patients declined to heed his medical advice. The post has so far received nearly 3,000 engagements and has been shared more than 1,400 times.
In an interview with The Washington Post published Friday, Trunsky said six of the eight patients he mentioned in his Facebook post have since died.

In his Facebook post, Trunsky mentioned one patient who told him he was "too healthy. I don’t have Covid. I’m fine" when the patient was actually "fighting for his life."

Various patients demanded medications that have not been approved for treating COVID-19 such as ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine.
Another patient told Trunsky, "I’d rather die [than] take the vaccine," to which he responded in his post by writing, "You may get your wish."
Trunsky said the wife of one patient who had died of COVID-19 told him, "I would never feel comfortable recommending the vaccine for family and friends."

"This is not to mention the anger the people have towards the physicians in the nurses who are really doing our best — and who are delivering exceptionally excellent care. Of course the answer was to have been vaccinated — but they were not and now they’re angry at the medical community for their failure," Trunsky wrote. "Numbers are on the rise. Get your vaccine."

Earlier in the pandemic, Trunsky recalled calling a woman to tell her that her brother had died, only for her to preempt his news by saying, "Look, my mother died, my father died, my brother died and I don’t want any bad news.”

Regardless of why some unvaccinated patients chose not to get immunized, Trunsky said to the newspaper that “they are paying the price, and they are getting mad at us.” 








After a Michigan doctor wrote about combative COVID-19 patients, most of them died


Since a Michigan doctor penned a Facebook post earlier this month detailing the aggressive and combative responses he has faced from eight patients seriously ill with COVID-19, six of tho…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 26, 2021)

Looks like you can fix stupid sometimes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 26, 2021)

If you're too stupid to listen to a doctor when you're in a ICU, maybe the planet is better off without you.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 26, 2021)

This is an interesting read
America isn't first — it's far behind — and studies point to Republicans (msn.com) 
Gee Whizz, does that mean that Republicans actually ARE fucking stupid?
I guess so, that's what ALL the data shows or is that also fake, just like everything else that the Trump freaks don't like.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 26, 2021)

Trump administration assumed 'everyone was going to get COVID anyway': Interview with ex-FDA chief reveals


An interview with former President Donald Trump's FDA Commissioner revealed that the administration was dismissive of any efforts to fight COVID-19 because they assumed "everyone" was going to get it anyway, and they essentially wanted to get it over with. Speaking to CNN's Pamela Brown, Dr...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2021)

Boebert the Bimbo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442577420578541570


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Idaho morgues are running out of space for the dead.


Not surprised by that. 50/50 state as far as who believes covid is real or not. So fucking dumb!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2021)

American men lost 2.2 years of life expectancy last year because of Covid-19, the biggest decline among 29 nations in a study of the pandemic’s impact on longevity
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/other/covid-cuts-two-years-off-the-life-expectancy-of-u-s-men/ar-AAOR8PW


----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2021)

The cleaning guy at work had covid. Today was the first time I'd seen him since, And the first thing he said was, "don't start on the vaccine. I'm still not going to take it." He had a bad case of it, but still believes all the crap he has heard. I feel for him.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 27, 2021)

Ha!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442550617600299011


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Idaho morgues are running out of space for the dead.


There's a dark cloud behind every silver lining


----------



## HGCC (Sep 28, 2021)

Dammit, a kid in my kids class got the rona. So far so good on no other kids showing symptoms, and the kid with it just had a mild case.


----------



## Cycad (Sep 28, 2021)

My wife's old friend didn't survive.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2021)

Repository of the Antivaxxed - 

https://www.sorryantivaxxer.com/

Grim Reaper approved


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 29, 2021)

What Canadians can expect from COVID-19 this fall and winter



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/covid-19-fall-winter-forecast-1.6185069


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 29, 2021)

*A prominent anti-vaxxer gave out his phone number at a rally because 'he has nothing to hide.' Two days later, he's begging people to stop calling him.*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442668550456549380


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *A prominent anti-vaxxer gave out his phone number at a rally because 'he has nothing to hide.' Two days later, he's begging people to stop calling him.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 29, 2021)

Hello ? …. Is your refrigerator running ?

What ? Who is this ?

FFFFFUUUUUCCCCKKK !!!!


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hello ? …. Is your refrigerator running ?
> 
> What ? Who is this ?
> 
> FFFFFUUUUUCCCCKKK !!!!


The Well Red Comedy boys played a bit of video from a school board where the folks who wanted to speak had e-mailed their names in ahead of time. Every single one was a fifth grade pee joke. Like I. P. Freely, etc. etc. They showed about five minutes of it. The dude kept reading the names though.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 29, 2021)

Better stock up on supplies. The supply chain is falling apart. There's going to be shortages of many items again. I went shopping yesterday and there were items that just were not on the shelves. Nothing I needed but empty spots all the same. The only thing that I wanted but there was none was celery. How the hell can a grocery store be out of celery?









The workers who keep global supply chains moving are warning of a 'system collapse'


Seafarers, truck drivers and airline workers have endured quarantines, travel restrictions and complex Covid-19 vaccination and testing requirements to keep stretched supply chains moving during the pandemic.




www.cnn.com


----------



## mooray (Sep 29, 2021)

We deserve it. Depending on someone else's resources from thousands of miles away is setting people up for failure, a really painful failure.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 29, 2021)

So much for made in U.S.A …. *shrugs 

Xmas will be “ photos “ of things that was supposed to be gifted … lol.


----------



## printer (Sep 29, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Better stock up on supplies. The supply chain is falling apart. There's going to be shortages of many items again. I went shopping yesterday and there were items that just were not on the shelves. Nothing I needed but empty spots all the same. The only thing that I wanted but there was none was celery. How the hell can a grocery store be out of celery?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could always grow your own. Might have to reduce pot plants by one.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 29, 2021)

Just another day in Crazyland.










Instead of just getting vaccinated, anti-vaxxers are drinking iodine antiseptic


Another ineffective treatment for COVID-19 is being promoted in anti-vaccine and science-skeptical circles.First there was hydroxychloroquine, then ivermectin; now, according to multiple reports, some Americans are gargling and/or ingesting the iodine-based liquid Betadine to prevent COVID-19 —...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443356011570499588


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 30, 2021)

Young woman dies of H5N6 bird flu in southern China


A 26-year-old woman in southern China has died of H5N6 bird flu amid a rise in isolated cases, health officials in Hong Kong reported on Wednesday. Three other cases were reported earlier this month. The Hong Kong Department of Health said it was notified about the case in Guilin, a city in the...




bnonews.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 30, 2021)

Stupid is as Stupid does ….


America's Frontline Doctors, a group with right-wing ties, has been promoting fake COVID-19 treatments.

It has referred people to a telemedicine site to procure those treatments for a fee.
Its patients may have spent $6.7 million for medical advice and $8.5 million for prescriptions,



The organization refers to itself as a nonprofit that advocates for physicians and patients. In reality, it has been instrumental in promoting disproven, often dangerous COVID-19 treatments, then *referring people to a telemedicine site where they can procure those treatments following a consultation.*

According to hacked data recently obtained by The Intercept, America's Frontline Doctors referred 255,000 people to the telemedicine site SpeakWithAnMD from July to September. During that period, around 72,000 *people paid for $90 phone consultations, plus some additional $60 follow-ups.* That math suggests that patients spent more than $6.7 million for medical advice from SpeakWithAnMD alone 

After their consults, SpeakWithAnMD's physicians prescribe drugs like ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine - falsely labeled as COVID-19 treatments - through a parent company called Encore Telemedicine. Encore sends orders to a digital pharmacy, Ravkoo, which either ships the drugs directly to patients or calls the orders into their local pharmacy.

The total cost of those prescriptions has reached at least $8.5 million, according to records of 340,000 prescriptions filled by Ravkoo from November 2020 to September 2021. That breaks down to $4.7 million for ivermectin, $2.4 million for azithromycin, $1.2 million for hydroxychloroquine, $175,000 for zinc, and $52,000 for vitamin C.

The Grift is real ….. so go ahead and shove that syringe plunger up your ass or throat you fools.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 30, 2021)

Betadine is another quack cure … maybe switch spelling to Belladonna and watch the action


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> quack cure


I will need data on the rate of ducks rescued


----------



## mooray (Sep 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Stupid is as Stupid does ….
> 
> View attachment 4998868
> America's Frontline Doctors, a group with right-wing ties, has been promoting fake COVID-19 treatments.
> ...


Fuck it, let 'em have it...

"How about Ivermectin? This guy PJ on the weed forum says it's amazing. Does it work?"

"Nope, and too much of it can kill you. Would you like me to give you too much?"

"Yeah, I think that would be best."

"Sure thing, here you go."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 30, 2021)

Those good ol days of Snake Oil medicine … 

Thinking of creating a fake med ad to post - get people ( gullible ) to ingest dog droppings. You don’t see dogs with COVID … Natural, biodiversity, aromatic.

Eat Shit and Live !

Wonder how much traction if i post in right wing cuckoo sites ….


----------



## HGCC (Sep 30, 2021)

Bleach and ammonia dudes. Knocks it right out. Breathe deep, gotta clean way down into those lungs.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Bleach and ammonia dudes. Knocks it right out. Breathe deep, gotta clean way down into those lungs.


oh that super fresh scent

no lie. I combines ammonia and bleach one fine evening. Next two days I world have fooled any voice recognizer.


----------



## printer (Sep 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> oh that super fresh scent
> 
> no lie. I combines ammonia and bleach one fine evening. Next two days I world have fooled any voice recognizer.


First day working in the Brewhouse. On tank cleaning, told to scrub the walls of the tank with a bucket of water and a crystal cleaning solution. Rinse well and then sterilize with Bleach (sodium hypochlorite NaOCl). So crawl through a tank door, this is the style of tank.







Dunk my brush in the solution and start scrubbing away. Started to sting the eyes and then hard to breath. Crawled back out of there. Only later figured out the guy on the shift before mine spread the bleach solution in the tank and did not rinse it off well as it was time to go home. Being new on the job I did not know what was normal or not. The tank number was still up on the board to be washed, since the guy didn't finish it. The cleaning chemical when combined with the bleach produced chlorine gas. Oh well, a learning experience. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, right?

A single tank can hold 7.200 gallons of beer, a double tank (twice as long) 14,400. At least ours did. The door looks pretty small when you are at the other end. I have fond memories of the place.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

printer said:


> First day working in the Brewhouse. On tank cleaning, told to scrub the walls of the tank with a bucket of water and a crystal cleaning solution. Rinse well and then sterilize with Bleach (sodium hypochlorite NaOCl). So crawl through a tank door, this is the style of tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is an odor like no other.


----------



## printer (Sep 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It is an odor like no other.


Takes me back to WWI.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

printer said:


> Takes me back to WWI.


I like a cheeky mustard but


----------



## topcat (Sep 30, 2021)

Anti-vaxxer cocktail: 91% rubbing alcohol and Gatorade with a hydrogen peroxide chaser. "It does a tremenous number number on the lungs."


----------



## printer (Sep 30, 2021)

topcat said:


> Anti-vaxxer cocktail: 91% rubbing alcohol and Gatorade with a hydrogen peroxide chaser. "It does a tremenous number number on the lungs."


My buddy used to work at a garage in a seedier part of town by a rail yard and he kept seeing some socially disadvantaged people duck in under the loading dock for the rail cars next to a warehouse. He took a look and he said it was a huge space that was carpeted by Lysol containers. It has a large percentage of alcohol and they would cut it with milt to get it down.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 30, 2021)

China reports another death from H5N6 bird flu


Two more people in mainland China, including a man who died, have tested positive for H5N6 bird flu, health officials announced on late Thursday. A rise in isolated cases has worried some researchers who have called for increased surveillance. The Hong Kong Health Department said in a statement...




bnonews.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 1, 2021)

printer said:


> Could always grow your own. Might have to reduce pot plants by one.


I can't even get fucking seeds in a timely manner anymore.
Last shipment took 6 weeks.
Normally 10-14 days.
I'm very sad.
Really didn't need this shit in my twilight years.
I thought at one point I might get a fucking break from this Hellscape called America in the 60's/70's/80's/90's and now the 21st Century.
I guess it ain't happening.
Oh fucking well


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)

The savior of the Trumpers, as soon as Joe announces it, they will refuse to take it! Liberals will fuel their conspiracy theories, so what would be some good rumors to start about this treatment? Bill Gates has microchips in them? Hugh Chavez owns the company? George Soros owns the company! Hillary Clinton is on the board? Grows horns on yer head? Makes yer dick fall off? This is from the same people who produce the vaccine, so it can't be trusted either! *It's never been so easy to kill republicans! The Lord works in mysterious ways...*









Merck pill seen as 'huge advance,' raises hope of preventing COVID-19 deaths


An experimental antiviral pill developed by Merck & Co could halve the chances of dying or being hospitalized for those most at risk of contracting severe COVID-19, according to data that experts hailed as a potential breakthrough in how the virus is treated.




www.reuters.com





*Merck's COVID-19 pill cuts risk of death, hospitalization by 50% in study*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I can't even get fucking seeds in a timely manner.
> Last shipment took 6 weeks.
> Normally 10-14 days.
> I'm very sad.
> ...


DeJoy is still running the USPS, I'm surprised he's not in prison, I've seen enough evidence in the public domain to put him there too, not counting what he did with Trump and the election. Some people are above the law in the Garland DOJ and he appears to be one, for now. He's fucking up the USPS and there are enough votes on the board to get rid of him too, shit will be late for Christmas too, he wants to cripple the USPS. 

Republican rural America depend more than most on the USPS, they will get fucked the most, but hey, as long as they "git" the brown folks and trigger the libs, ya can't fuck em hard enough! Another example of republicans fucking themselves and everybody else too (the majority), happens with covid, healthcare, social programs, education, taxes and by electing con artists who blow the dog whistle. Tribalism James, tribalism, people defend their cultures/religions with their lives and kill for it too, it's an instinctive propensity in humans that goes back a long way. Fueling the culture wars is vital to the republicans and profitable for hate radio and TV, Fox makes it's living doing it, Rupert Murdoch knows how to create and profit from social division, he's done it all over the English speaking world.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2021)

Trumps hospital “ asshole “ visit … No cure for his Assholiness tho.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trumps hospital “ asshole “ visit … No cure for his Assholiness tho.
> 
> View attachment 5000061View attachment 5000062


Donald got himself cornholed by the longest cock in the world, I could understand it if he was gay... I hope the doctor hated his guts and had fun!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2021)

Maybe doc took some screen grabs of Donald’s Russian Choclate subway … you know have a pint with some buds and laugh.

“ See that group of black polyps ? ….. I ain’t sayin shit bwhahaha ! “


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)

Let the death threats begin! Are they gonna picket Google corporate HQ? When the democrats gain power, the purveyors of disinformation will have Hell to pay. Some are beginning to realize that peddling death and treason for profit might be dangerous to their future. Let the assholes bitch and whine, fuck them I don't give a shit how much the squirm and squeal. Google needs to filter out their sites better and Facebook needs to tighten up their act even more. They have nothing of value or use to say, ya might as well listen to a pig squeal.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








YouTube moves to ban all anti-vaccine content from its platform - National | Globalnews.ca


The moves come as YouTube and other tech giants like Facebook Inc. and Twitter Inc. have been criticized for not doing enough to stop the spread of false COVID-19 information.




globalnews.ca





*YouTube moves to ban all anti-vaccine content from its platform*


----------



## printer (Oct 1, 2021)

*US reaches 700,000 COVID-19 deaths*
The United States has recorded more than 700,000 deaths linked to COVID-19 on Friday, according to a count from data compiled by by Reuters.

In its analysis of public health data, the wire service reported that over the last week, the country had seen the average number of more than 2,000 COVID-19 deaths per day.

According to the latest health data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) the country has recorded 10,333 deaths related to the coronavirus over the past seven days. 

The southern states have seen some of the highest death rates in the country in the past week. 

Texas has recorded 1,943 deaths over the last seven days; Georgia has recorded 746; North Carolina has tallied 512 deaths; and Tennessee has recorded 409, according to the CDC.

Pennsylvania and Ohio have also recorded high seven-day death tolls at 370 and 349 respectively, according to the health agency's data. 

News of the grim milestone in the country comes as the nation has continued to see an average of over 100,000 new cases in the U.S. per day over the past week, according to The New York Times.








US reaches 700,000 COVID-19 deaths


The United States has recorded more than 700,000 deaths linked to COVID-19 on Friday, according to a count from data compiled by by Reuters.In its analysis of public health data, the wire…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *US reaches 700,000 COVID-19 deaths*
> The United States has recorded more than 700,000 deaths linked to COVID-19 on Friday, according to a count from data compiled by by Reuters.
> 
> In its analysis of public health data, the wire service reported that over the last week, the country had seen the average number of more than 2,000 COVID-19 deaths per day.
> ...


What was the body count in the first civil war?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 1, 2021)

Unbelievable.









Alabama trying to use COVID relief funds for new prisons


MONTGOMERY, Ala. (AP) — Facing a Justice Department lawsuit over Alabama's notoriously violent prisons , state lawmakers on Monday began a special session on a $1.3 billion construction plan that would use federal pandemic relief funds to pay part of the cost of building massive new lockups.




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)

Fucking moron and the morons who vote for him, the truth is in the numbers.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Florida’s Per Capita Covid Death Rate Is 50x Australia’s*


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 2, 2021)

“Reinfection can reasonably happen in three months or less.” 










For unvaccinated, reinfection by SARS-CoV-2 is likely, study finds


A new study co-led by Yale School of Public Health faculty has found that natural infection by the virus offers little long-term protection against reinfection.




news.yale.edu


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just knew they were going to do that. my UI is gone but i have lots of money in my UI account that i can't have.


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> “Reinfection can reasonably happen in three months or less.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PGA golfer Jon Rahm is a shining example of back to back infections, the guy tested pos. twice in about 2 1/2 months, that blew my mind.ccguns


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> “Reinfection can reasonably happen in three months or less.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-the-super-spreaders-behind-top-covid-19-conspiracy-theories.1046193/post-16566943


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 2, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> PGA golfer Jon Rahm is a shining example of back to back infections, the guy tested pos. twice in about 2 1/2 months, that blew my mind.ccguns


Also right in my face close to home to work cohorts of mine fully Phizered up have suffered breakthrough infections both in bed w/chills,sweats,headaches,and dirreah,as well as fatigue are they're experiences. Have'nt heard much of breakthroughs concerning the Moderna shot and I'm starting to be envious.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-the-super-spreaders-behind-top-covid-19-conspiracy-theories.1046193/post-16566943
> View attachment 5000603


awwwwwww, poor Peej. meanie!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fucking moron and the morons who vote for him, the truth is in the numbers.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Florida’s Per Capita Covid Death Rate Is 50x Australia’s*


Not just in Florida. Some neighbors of ours, good Christians that they are, both got Covid in May and the husband is dealing with longhaul, a friggin nightmare that I'm trying hard to avoid. During a conversation with neighbor-wife, she talked about "Jim"'s difficulties and yet she started talking about how Covid is real but "99.94% survive it". "99.94% survivial" is a touchstone that the right reach for when they can't deny the epidemic is real. I didn't ask but am guessing they aren't vaccinated.

Just, something to keep in mind. Authoritarians double down when their false beliefs are challenged.


----------



## printer (Oct 2, 2021)

*US Surpasses 700,000 Covid Deaths: Johns Hopkins*
US fatalities from COVID-19 surpassed 700,000 on Friday, according to figures from Johns Hopkins University, a toll roughly equivalent to the population of the nation's capital Washington.

The grim threshold comes with an average of well over 1,000 dying each day, in a country where 55.7 percent of the population is now fully vaccinated, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

After a heavily criticized early response to the pandemic, the United States organized an effective vaccine roll-out -- only to see a significant portion of Americans still refusing to get the shots.

The United States finds itself having notched the most fatalities in the world, far exceeding other frontrunners such as Brazil and India, and facing a resurgence in cases due to the prominence of the highly contagious Delta variant.

While the latest global coronavirus wave peaked in late August, the virus continues to spread rapidly, particularly in the United States.

The vaccination campaign launched by US authorities in December -- which had reached a peak in April, with sometimes more than four million injections per day -- has meanwhile slowed considerably.

Coronavirus misinformation has been rampant in the country, and masking remains a political issue, dividing many Americans.

Some Republican governors, such as those in Texas and Florida, have sought to ban mandatory masking in their states, citing individual freedoms.

The Democratic state of California on the other hand announced on Friday that Covid vaccinations will be compulsory for all students.

In Washington, hundreds of thousands of white flags fluttered on the grass on the National Mall, not far from the White House, as somber reminders of those who have died of Covid in the United States.

Nearly 4.8 million people worldwide have died since the outbreak began in China in December 2019, according to an AFP tally from official sources.








US Surpasses 700,000 COVID Deaths: Johns Hopkins


US fatalities from COVID-19 surpassed 700,000 on Friday, according to figures from Johns Hopkins University, a toll roughly equivalent to the population of the nation's capital Washington.




www.newsmax.com





Comments:

People who died "of" Covid or "with" Covid but presented with another life threatening illness like severe head trauma after a motorcycle accident, or 2 bullets to the brain. 
-------------------
I knew of someone who got hit by a meteor last week. They ran a COVID test on him and he magically tested positive. So what did the death certificate state as the cause of death? COVID of course. 700k deaths- realistically 80-90k. What a scam. 
-------------------
Fake news because more then half died with covid not because of covid and even the corrupt lying scumbags in the CDC admit this. 
-------------------
So about 300,000 in the 9 month Biden Presidency. But it’s not his fault. 
--------------------
FROM COVID or WITH COVID. A Hugh difference there. BTW. FLU seasons 20-21 had NO deaths. I guess those FLU shots are killing it (pun of course). 
--------------------
How many of those were "from" Covid versus those that were "with" Covid? They already revised death counts in some areas which dropped the death count. When they record overdoses and accidents as Covid deaths to inflate numbers, red flags should have been going off in every sane person's head. 
--------------------
so what?
That's 1000 people a day since this chinese contagion officially started over nearly 2 years. 9000 people die every day anyway...and Heart disease alone kills twice as many people as this does and frankly, the stats are bloated. A 105 year old lady died recently of old age and that somehow equates to a COVID death. On average, a person in the US in any age group stands a 95% chance of full survival. people under 60 are more like 99+%. SO this is fake. and its an appeal to fear.
---------------------
Way to go Joe!! You have now killed more Americans than Trump!!


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 2, 2021)

I wonder who is choreographing the comments.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Oct 2, 2021)

Da souf.


----------



## printer (Oct 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I wonder who is choreographing the comments.


From when I spent too much time exposing the misinformation there, those are just regular people. I have read comments from people a I debated few years back. If anything they are being choreographed by Trump and his ilk.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2021)

It’s a DeAth Cult. This video breaks it down very well by a cult expert .


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 2, 2021)

mooray said:


> Da souf.


There are areas in Oregon that are every bit as bad off as in the South. Idaho is the Mississippi of the PNW. Perhaps its due to anger at the government that spills over into science denial. The worst affected areas in Oregon are also the ones most affected by BLM and USFS policies. The South is still seething over the gubmint freeing their "property".


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-the-super-spreaders-behind-top-covid-19-conspiracy-theories.1046193/post-16566943
> View attachment 5000603


damn it's only 2 October and you already won meme of the month!!!! LMAO


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> damn it's only 2 October and you already won meme of the month!!!! LMAO


PEej will be Crying over that one. That cunt is always complaining and whining about memes and his are so pathetic . What an ego.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> PEej will be Crying over that one. That cunt is always complaining and whining about memes and his are so pathetic . What an ego.


i've actually had nice discussion about growing with him. with politics and viruses, i think he's a moron. i feel the same about a lot of people though. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i've actually had nice discussion about growing with him. with politics and viruses, i think he's a moron. i feel the same about a lot of people though. lol


That’s nice. To me he is a demented psycho .


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2021)

peej has little dick rage


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 2, 2021)

Some people in healthcare in my state are now spending $140 a week for covid testing to keep their jobs, instead of just getting the free vaccine that millions of people have safely received.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> peej has little dick rage


Yeah so true . It’s pretty obvious the ones who have little dick rage .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Some people in healthcare in my state are now spending $140 a week for covid testing to keep their jobs, instead of just getting the free vaccine that millions of people have safely received.


The company I work for is wasting so much money paying for these anti vaxxers weekly Covid tests when I need a fucking raise ! It’s infuriating . This one bitch told me she would rather have someone else stick the swab up her nose then doing it herself. Lol. I would love to stick that swab right up nose and into her brain.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The company I work for is wasting so much money paying for these anti vaxxers weekly Covid tests when I need a fucking raise ! It’s infuriating . This one bitch told me she would rather have someone else stick the swab up her nose then doing it herself. Lol. I would love to stick that swab right up nose and into her brain.


thats crazy that the company is paying for it, that should be the employees responsibility since the vaccine is free.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 2, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Some people in healthcare in my state are now spending $140 a week for covid testing to keep their jobs, instead of just getting the free vaccine that millions of people have safely received.


that's called a stupid tax.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Not just in Florida. Some neighbors of ours, good Christians that they are, both got Covid in May and the husband is dealing with longhaul, a friggin nightmare that I'm trying hard to avoid. During a conversation with neighbor-wife, she talked about "Jim"'s difficulties and yet she started talking about how Covid is real but "99.94% survive it". "99.94% survivial" is a touchstone that the right reach for when they can't deny the epidemic is real. I didn't ask but am guessing they aren't vaccinated.
> 
> Just, something to keep in mind. Authoritarians double down when their false beliefs are challenged.
> 
> View attachment 5000694


Every where else is doing fine, except for the home of conservatives loonies Alberta and Saskatchewan. Like I said the proof is in the numbers. The problem is these idiots don't believe facts when they are rubbed in their noses daily, mandates are the answer, government ones, state and provincial, if reason and facts don't work. Arrest and vaccinate by cop, show up for the second dose cause if we have to look for you the fine gets much bigger and there will be jail time involved. Fuck their freedumb, vaxx their asses, it's not a matter of personal choice but a social requirement. If the government can draft you and send you to war for the defense of the nation, they can vaxx your ass for the same reason, it needs to be a federal power too, both here and in the USA.








Friday's letters: Why Alberta is called Texas of the north


Edmonton is my hometown, Alberta my home province and I have family still living there, including my 85-year-old mother.




edmontonjournal.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> thats crazy that the company is paying for it, that should be the employees responsibility since the vaccine is free.


I agree. I wish they were told to pay for their own tests because they would get the shot or leave. Both options are better than having them hang around a cancer center that they have no business working in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)

Graphene: 'Miracle material' singled out for COVID conspiracies


Graphene, a Nobel Prize-awarded material with promising applications for greener energy and nanomedicine, has been the topic of much disinformation by coronavirus anti-vaxxers claiming it can be used to "magnetize" and "control" people.




phys.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)

Vaccinated people are less likely to spread Covid, new research finds


British scientists examined how the Pfizer-BioNTech and the AstraZeneca vaccines affected the spread of the virus if a person had a breakthrough infection.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2021)

Stating the obvious
*LET'S STOP THE PLEASANT EUPHEMISMS: They aren't "anti-Vax." They're AFRAID OF GETTING VACCINATED!*


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 4, 2021)

Spending on PCR tests in China soared months before first COVID-19 cases revealed: report


A new study by an Australian cyber security firm concludes the COVID-19 “virus was highly likely to be spreading virulently in Wuhan, China as early as the summer of 2019”.




www.theage.com.au


----------



## printer (Oct 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Stating the obvious
> *LET'S STOP THE PLEASANT EUPHEMISMS: They aren't "anti-Vax." They're AFRAID OF GETTING VACCINATED!*


Pussies.


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Spending on PCR tests in China soared months before first COVID-19 cases revealed: report
> 
> 
> A new study by an Australian cyber security firm concludes the COVID-19 “virus was highly likely to be spreading virulently in Wuhan, China as early as the summer of 2019”.
> ...


It turned up in donated blood in the midwest collected in August and September. It was here well before we thought.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2021)

Proof of brain is proof of vaccination


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 5, 2021)

I think part of the anti-mask thing is a sort of "safe" act of rebellion employed by people who feel powerless in their lives


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2021)

I think half of Americans are morons.


----------



## mooray (Oct 5, 2021)

More than half, but even worse than being morons, they're malicious/disingenuous.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 5, 2021)

They fired 119 nurses at the large denver med facility, was .5% of the staff.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I think half of Americans are morons.


Half-wits


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Half-wits


Radicalized* half-wits


----------



## mooray (Oct 5, 2021)

And more coarsely known as, "weaponized retards".


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 5, 2021)

mooray said:


> And more coarsely known as, "weaponized retards".


Canon fodder


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I think half of Americans are morons.


i think you're at least 45% short on that estimate


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 5000737


Wyoming used to not have any deaths even when Colorado did. it's amazing to see how the Delta variant hit pockets of Rightie.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I think part of the anti-mask thing is a sort of "safe" act of rebellion employed by people who feel powerless in their lives


they're not team players.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think you're at least 45% short on that estimate


I was just talking morons, not morons and assholes.


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I think half of Americans are morons.


I think you need to check your math. I would nudge that number a little higher.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Canon fodder


I have a Nikon


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 5, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have a Nikon


I Leica that


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 5, 2021)

David Hasselblad


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2021)

WHO calls for surveillance to explain rise in human cases of H5N6 bird flu


The World Health Organization (WHO) says increased surveillance is urgently required to better understand what’s behind a recent spike in human cases of H5N6 bird flu in mainland China. Only 48 people have been infected with H5N6 bird flu since the first confirmed case in 2014, but a third of...




bnonews.com


----------



## printer (Oct 5, 2021)

*Ohio COVID Patient Dies, Wife Sued to Force Ivermectin Treatment*
An Ohio man with COVID-19 whose wife sued to force a local hospital to treat him with ivermectin has died, the Cincinnati Enquirer reported.

Smith was diagnosed with COVID-19 in July and died in the intensive care unit at West Chester Hospital, the Enquirer reported.

Ivermectin is an antiparasitic drug that federal regulators and health officials have warned against for use in COVID patients. But people infected with the virus and their families have filed suits in eight other states with mixed results, according to Covering COVID-19, a daily newsletter from the Poynter Institute.

In August, Common Pleas Judge Gregory Howard had ordered West Chester Hospital to treat Smith with ivermectin, the Enquirer reported. His wife, Julie, asked the court Aug. 20 for an emergency order to use the drug.

When the hospital pushed back, another judge, Michael Oster, ruled in September the hospital wasn’t required to give Smith the drug, noting the lack of evidence showing ivermectin was likely to succeed in treating COVID, court records show, the news outlet reported.

Smith tested positive for COVID-19 July 9, and was admitted to the intensive care unit July 15. He was put on the hospital's COVID protocol of the antiviral drug remdesivir along with plasma and steroids. On July 27, "after a period of relative stability," Smith's condition began to decline and he was placed on a ventilator Aug. 1, the news outlet reported.

"My husband is on death's doorstep; he has no other options," his wife wrote in her affidavit to the court, adding at another point that her husband's chances of survival had "dropped to less than 30%," the Enquirer reported.

Howard gave the go-ahead Aug. 23 for Smith to get 30 milligrams of ivermectin daily for three weeks, as requested by his wife and over the objections of the hospital. Fourteen days later Oster ruled the hospital couldn't be forced to continue the treatment.

"While this court is sympathetic to the Plaintiff and understands the idea of wanting to do anything to help her loved one, public policy should not and does not support allowing a physician to try ‘any’ type of treatment on human beings," Oster said in his court order, The Hill reported at the time. 








Ohio COVID Patient Dies, Wife Sued to Force Ivermectin Treatment


An Ohio man with COVID-19 whose wife sued to force a local hospital to treat him with ivermectin has died. Jeffrey Smith, 51, died Sept. 25. Services were held Sept. 30. Smith was diagnosed with...




www.newsmax.com





Comments anyone?

What happened to right to try. 
-------------------------
one month later is insanity. Do they not realize the damage to lung tissue in 30 days? how could anything save a guy at that point.. a month to late. shame on them. Up front before your lungs are destroyed would be the best time to give someone a weeks worth of that drug not weeks later when the guy is basically dead. Wow. 
-------------------------
THEY MURDERED HER HUSBAND. I hope she OWNS them in the end! Simple, PROVEN theraputics given early clear the virus in 24-48 hours. 
------------------------
Please check out the Frontline COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance website. Founded by highly credentialed and respected physicians 
who testify to the effectiveness of Ivermectin. Get informed.
----
Yes, and their site also says "Information on this site is NOT intended to serve as a substitute for diagnosis, treatment, or advice from a qualified, licensed medical professional". 
------------------------
And just how is it that Fauci's emails proving that he was weaponizing Covid through ( gain of function in Wuhan China), is scrubbed from the media?, And also, why did The CDC and The FDA, change the definition of a "vaccine"?
Why have these and other toxic facts been scrubbed from the media, even News Max?
--------------------
Um, you’re supposed to use ivrmctn at the first symptoms, not wait for weeks until you’re too far gone. And they had already given him Remdsvr, which is what’s causing so many [email protected] Ivrmctn had nothing to do with his death. This is just a headline for pushing the jab.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2021)

printer said:


> *Ohio COVID Patient Dies, Wife Sued to Force Ivermectin Treatment*
> An Ohio man with COVID-19 whose wife sued to force a local hospital to treat him with ivermectin has died, the Cincinnati Enquirer reported.
> 
> Smith was diagnosed with COVID-19 in July and died in the intensive care unit at West Chester Hospital, the Enquirer reported.
> ...


The Right to Try Act, or the Trickett Wendler, Frank Mongiello, Jordan McLinn, and Matthew Bellina Right to Try Act, was signed into law May 30, 2018. This law is another way for patients who have been diagnosed with life-threatening diseases or conditions who have tried all approved treatment options and who are unable to participate in a clinical trial to access certain unapproved treatments.


Clinical trials provide information about whether a product is safe to use and can effectively treat or prevent a disease. People may have many reasons for participating in clinical trials. In addition to contributing to medical knowledge, some people participate in clinical trials because there is no treatment for their disease, treatments they tried have not worked, or they are not able to tolerate the current treatments.


For patients with serious or immediately life-threatening diseases or conditions, the FDA remains committed to enhancing access to promising investigational medicines for those unable to access investigational medical products through clinical trials. This is the mission of our expanded access program. The agency is dedicated to these purposes, and it has been for more than three decades.


Building on our long-standing efforts to help patients and families who are facing life-threatening diseases or conditions, the FDA is providing information for patients on the Right to Try Act. FDA’s role in implementation of the Right to Try Act is largely focused on those obligations outlined in the law, which is limited to receipt and posting of certain information submitted regarding Right to Try use.


The Right to Try Act permits/allows eligible patients to have access to eligible investigational drugs.


An eligible patient is a patient who has:



Been diagnosed with a life-threatening disease or condition
 
Exhausted approved treatment options and is unable to participate in a clinical trial involving the eligible investigational drug (this must be certified by a physician who is in good standing with their licensing organization or board and who will not be compensated directly by the manufacturer for certifying)
 
And has provided, or their legally authorized representative has provided, written informed consent regarding the eligible investigational drug to the treating physician
An eligible investigational drug is an investigational drug:



For which a Phase 1 clinical trial has been completed
 
That has not been approved or licensed by the FDA for any use
 
For which an application has been filed with the FDA or is under investigation in a clinical trial that is intended to form the primary basis of a claim of effectiveness in support of FDA approval and is the subject of an active investigational new drug application submitted to the FDA
 
Whose active development or production is ongoing, and that has not been discontinued by the manufacturer or placed on clinical hold by the FDA
If you are interested in Right to Try, you should discuss this pathway with your licensed physician. Companies who develop and make drugs and biologics, also known as sponsors, can provide information about whether their drug/biologic is considered an eligible investigational drug under Right to Try and if they are able to provide the drug/biologic under the Right to Try Act. Ultimately, sponsors developing drugs for life-threatening diseases or conditions are responsible for determining whether to make their products available to patients who qualify for access under the Right to Try Act.


frontline COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance are a bunch of not well respected, not well thought of doctors who are driven by notoriety...

https://www.medpagetoday.com/infectiousdisease/covid19/90552

https://www.the-scientist.com/news-opinion/frontiers-removes-controversial-ivermectin-paper-pre-publication-68505

https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2021/apr/23/instagram-posts/fact-checking-claim-about-use-ivermectin-treat-cov/


Fauci's emails that "prove" he was weaponizing covid never fucking existed, some emails were taken out of context, with parts redacted to show a bias that was never actually there...

as to the cdc changing the definition of vaccine...
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article254111268.html

you are just such an ignorant petulant child...why don't you go outside and play with your friends, and let the adults decide what's best, because you clearly aren't equipped to make rational reasonable decisions


----------



## printer (Oct 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> The Right to Try Act, or the Trickett Wendler, Frank Mongiello, Jordan McLinn, and Matthew Bellina Right to Try Act, was signed into law May 30, 2018. This law is another way for patients who have been diagnosed with life-threatening diseases or conditions who have tried all approved treatment options and who are unable to participate in a clinical trial to access certain unapproved treatments.
> 
> 
> Clinical trials provide information about whether a product is safe to use and can effectively treat or prevent a disease. People may have many reasons for participating in clinical trials. In addition to contributing to medical knowledge, some people participate in clinical trials because there is no treatment for their disease, treatments they tried have not worked, or they are not able to tolerate the current treatments.
> ...


They believe in magic, the only problem is they could not find the right magician that is well versed in this potion. Dumb doctors don't know shit. It is the doctor's fault that he died. Nothing they did was wrong. It is always easiest to blame someone else.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2021)

printer said:


> They believe in magic, the only problem is they could not find the right magician that is well versed in this potion. Dumb doctors don't know shit. It is the doctor's fault that he died. Nothing they did was wrong. It is always easiest to blame someone else.


it's his own fault he died for not taking the fucking vaccine for free when it was offered to him...same as every other motherfucker whose died from covid after refusing to take the vaccine, their fault, and their fault alone...of course, it is always easiest to blame someone else....


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 6, 2021)

Can you imagine someone doing this to your business?:

Evidence showed Christopher Charles Perez, 40, posted two threatening messages on Facebook in April 2020, falsely claiming he paid someone infected with Covid-19 to "lick items at grocery stores in the San Antonio area to scare people away" from the businesses, the US Attorney's Office in the Western District of Texas said in a news release Monday.









Texas man sentenced to 15 months in prison for posting Covid-19 hoax on social media | CNN


A Texas man was sentenced to more than a year in federal prison for spreading a hoax related to Covid-19 on social media, prosecutors said.




www.cnn.com





good riddance!



check this fat fvkers LinkedIn..it's still open to message him

they're going to realllllllllllly love dough boy in lock-up.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> And more coarsely known as, "weaponized retards".


you don't know how true this is..imagine if you will, you are talking to your neighbor and Afghanistan comes up. your neighbor goes from smiling and happy go lucky to dark. her face literally dropped into a grimace and she said 'i want the vets out'..i told her there aren't any vets there, i thought she was going to slap me across the face..i did explain to her with empathy that yes there are some Americans who were not ready to go but we were in contact with them to reschedule their flight out..changed the subject and excused myself.

this is way worse than we thought.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 6, 2021)

printer said:


> *Ohio COVID Patient Dies, Wife Sued to Force Ivermectin Treatment*
> An Ohio man with COVID-19 whose wife sued to force a local hospital to treat him with ivermectin has died, the Cincinnati Enquirer reported.
> 
> Smith was diagnosed with COVID-19 in July and died in the intensive care unit at West Chester Hospital, the Enquirer reported.
> ...


if Ivermectin worked why didn't they stay home?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2021)

Man accused of killing pharmacist brother for giving Covid-19 vaccine | CNN


A Maryland man accused of killing his pharmacist brother, his sister-in-law, and an 83-year-old woman told his mother he wanted to "confront" his brother over "him administering COVID vaccines," according to charging documents CNN affiliate WBAL obtained from Howard County District Court. CNN's...




www.cnn.com


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 7, 2021)

More people have died so far this year from COVID-19 than last year: Johns Hopkins data


The coronavirus has killed 700,000 people, more than half of them this year. Since Jan. 1 of this year, more than 353,000 deaths have been reported from COVID-19, about a thousand more than last year’s 352,000 for the first 10 months of the pandemic last year, according to data from Johns...




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2021)

119,000 children have lost their primary caregiver to covid, these children will become the newest group the GOP will abandon, just like every other group of victims like 9/11 first responders and military veterans.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> More people have died so far this year from COVID-19 than last year: Johns Hopkins data
> 
> 
> The coronavirus has killed 700,000 people, more than half of them this year. Since Jan. 1 of this year, more than 353,000 deaths have been reported from COVID-19, about a thousand more than last year’s 352,000 for the first 10 months of the pandemic last year, according to data from Johns...
> ...


Do you trust the numbers under the Trump administration more than you do now?


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Do you trust the numbers under the Trump administration more than you do now?


I distrust many of the people that were around Trump. I distrust Biden directly, and most of the Democrat leadership. Do not trust people like Mitch McConnell either. Not a fan of career politicians


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I distrust many of the people that were around Trump. I distrust Biden directly, and most of the Democrat leadership. Do not trust people like Mitch McConnell either. Not a fan of career politicians


So you think Biden is cooking the books on deaths?


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So you think Biden is cooking the books on deaths?


I think Biden is as responsible as Trump for the deaths of Americans due to coronavirus. Meaning I do not think either of them are responsible.

I don’t think the Trump administration cooked the books on deaths. I do think Cuomo cooked the books on deaths in NY. I do not think Biden is cooking the books on covid deaths. Tell me this, is the medical community more likely to lie for Republicans or for Democrats? On a nationwide scale, how would either administration coerce hospitals to under count or under report numbers that are made widely available

If anything COVID deaths are probably over counted more than undercounted. Also it’s important to factor in the number of Americans who have had covid without knowing. It’s hard to imagine that number.


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

Individuals may lie, but "medical communities" probably don't lie. The scale becomes way too grand. The only way that an entire profession lying, becomes plausible to someone, is when a person subconsciously thinks, "because that's exactly what I would do". Many conspiracies convey a moral corruption.


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Individuals may lie, but "medical communities" probably don't lie. The scale becomes way too grand. The only way that an entire profession lying, becomes plausible to someone, is when a person subconsciously thinks, "because that's exactly what I would do". Many conspiracies convey a moral corruption.


Spot on. Blanket statements/opinions about republicans or democrats as a whole, typically manifest this way in my opinion.


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

I think there are some significant differences. I'd like to see an example of a smaller portion of the medical community doing something objectively wrong, then have significant support for that from the community. Because you can find that in political parties. Obligations of truth on the job versus a rando on the street are significantly different.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I think Biden is as responsible as Trump for the deaths of Americans due to coronavirus. Meaning I do not think either of them are responsible.


I disagree and would point to Trump's 'playing down' the dangers of the virus when he knew better.





And his using it as a radicalization tool that kicked off the stupid as shit protests that are still going on to this day.



Not to mention Trump's killing of our national pandemic response team that would have been ontop of this virus from the start.

If you want a more complete understanding of Trump's utter failure at keeping our nation safe this is a good link.

https://doggett.house.gov/media-center/blog-posts/timeline-trump-s-coronavirus-responses



nuskool89 said:


> I don’t think the Trump administration cooked the books on deaths.


https://www.axios.com/trump-coronavirus-death-toll-d8ba60a4-316b-4d1e-8595-74970c15fb34.html




nuskool89 said:


> I do think Cuomo cooked the books on deaths in NY.


From what I heard the numbers reported in NY were still correct, just were not listed under elderly care homes, am I missing something with that?

I don't think that is the same as a mile as the Trumplican governors like DeSantis/Abbot/etc. Did you see the states that are not even reporting information on Covid cases in kids? Do you not see a trend in who is actively hurting our ability to combat this dangerous virus?










nuskool89 said:


> Tell me this, is the medical community more likely to lie for Republicans or for Democrats?


No question that the Republican troll appointments that Trump and the Republicans nominated are far more likely to lie to the American public to help Dear Leader and the insurectionists snowball the public.

That is not on the medical community though as much as it is the political trolls.



nuskool89 said:


> On a nationwide scale, how would either administration coerce hospitals to under count or under report numbers that are made widely available


As you can see in the map above, that is how. Republicans who hold the purse strings stripping funding for hospitals that don't follow their rules to help Dear Leader have any hope at winning the election, which luckily he did not.



nuskool89 said:


> If anything COVID deaths are probably over counted more than undercounted. Also it’s important to factor in the number of Americans who have had covid without knowing. It’s hard to imagine that number.


Naive.



mooray said:


> Individuals may lie, but "medical communities" probably don't lie. The scale becomes way too grand. The only way that an entire profession lying, becomes plausible to someone, is when a person subconsciously thinks, "because that's exactly what I would do". Many conspiracies convey a moral corruption.


Im not saying that the medical community is lying. I am saying that the Republcians who have been proven time and again to be flat out relying on lies to maintain their power are the ones lying to the American public and keeping their citizens in their states (and Trump when he was POTUS) extremely unsafe when they do so.



> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2021/03/florida-covid-19-deaths





nuskool89 said:


> Spot on. Blanket statements/opinions about republicans or democrats as a whole, typically manifest this way in my opinion.


Again naive man. There is a entire propaganda chain from Fox/OANN/Newsmax on tv, EpochTimes/Gnews/Breitbart/etc on the internet 'news-esque', hate radio shock jocks, and even the actual elected officials pushing the Republican lies.

There is not the same push to spread lies from the Democratic party that I have seen. Even though the Republicans train their cult to say project their own sins onto the Democrats, it doesn't make it true.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> I think there are some significant differences. I'd like to see an example of a smaller portion of the medical community doing something objectively wrong, then have significant support for that from the community. Because you can find that in political parties. Obligations of truth on the job versus a rando on the street are significantly different.


though there are whole states that alter their numbers like Florida.





__





COVID-19 Data Misrepresented by Florida Governor | Sabin Center for Climate Change Law







climate.law.columbia.edu










Miami Herald







account.miamiherald.com




Aug 31, 2021 — _COVID_-19 cases, hospitalizations appear to be at record highs, but reports from the _Florida_ Department of Health show 'artificially' few ...

paywall for the story

i wouldn't go back there if you paid me.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I think Biden is as responsible as Trump for the deaths of Americans due to coronavirus. Meaning I do not think either of them are responsible.
> 
> I don’t think the Trump administration cooked the books on deaths. I do think Cuomo cooked the books on deaths in NY. I do not think Biden is cooking the books on covid deaths. Tell me this, is the medical community more likely to lie for Republicans or for Democrats? On a nationwide scale, how would either administration coerce hospitals to under count or under report numbers that are made widely available
> 
> If anything COVID deaths are probably over counted more than undercounted. Also it’s important to factor in the number of Americans who have had covid without knowing. It’s hard to imagine that number.


I disagree. Previous administration attempted to sweep the pandemic under the rug as fake news while hundreds of thousands were dying of it.

Once Biden took over, our pandemic response firmed up considerably since all the fucking cockshit from that man’s unpolicies was suspended.


----------



## Helios369 (Oct 7, 2021)

PLANdemic
NWO
Transhumanism
Inorganic Artificial Intelligence DNA Synthetic Warfare
Warfare on Biology & Consciousness
Artificial Intelligence DNA Manipulation
Hacking DIVINE ORGANIC HuMan Temple of GOD/DESS DNA


----------



## Helios369 (Oct 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> though there are whole states that alter their numbers like Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLANdemic 
NWO
Transhumanism
Inorganic Artificial Intelligence DNA Synthetic Warfare
Warfare on Biology & Consciousness 
Artificial Intelligence DNA Manipulation 
Hacking DIVINE ORGANIC HuMan Temple of GOD/DESS DNA


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 7, 2021)

Helios369 said:


> PLANdemic
> NWO
> Inorganic Artificial Intelligence DNA Synthetic Warfare
> Warfare on Biology & Consciousness
> ...


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

Helios369 said:


> PLANdemic
> NWO
> Transhumanism
> Inorganic Artificial Intelligence DNA Synthetic Warfare
> ...


What is "tweeker hyperbole", for $500..?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2021)

i'm curious, how do you say that Biden is as culpable as trump for corona virus deaths? explain that one? it seems that it's been spelled out for you here, but i'm curious what thought process led you to make that statement to begin with? was it trump's sweep it all under the rug attitude, compared to Biden's attempts to get people to act rationally and take the vaccine? was it trump's promotion of untried, untested, dangerous "alternative treatments" compared to Biden's attempts to get people to act rationally and take the vaccine? was it trump's cover up of numbers that weren't flattering to his administration, compared to Biden's attempts to get people to act rationally and take the vaccine?....please, explain...


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm curious, how do you say that Biden is as culpable as trump for corona virus deaths? explain that one? it seems that it's been spelled out for you here, but i'm curious what thouht process led you to make that statement to begin with? was it trumps sweep it all under the rug attitude, compared to Biden's attempts to get people to act rationally and take the vaccine? was it trumps promotion of untried, untested, dangerous "alternative treatments" compared to Biden's attempts to get people to act rationally and take the vaccine? was it trump's cover up of numbers that weren't flattering to his administration, compared to Biden's attempts to get people to act rationally and take the vaccine?....please, explain...


Gonna horn in and suggest it is a new variant on the both sides troll.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

Helios369 said:


> PLANdemic
> NWO
> Transhumanism
> Inorganic Artificial Intelligence DNA Synthetic Warfare
> ...


cumming on your moms pussy
And in her BUTTOCKS 
jar of peanut butter, small dog
ASPCA
plz stop


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2021)

Helios369 said:


> PLANdemic
> NWO
> Transhumanism
> Inorganic Artificial Intelligence DNA Synthetic Warfare
> ...


that sounds like someone in the donald j trump memorial library getting heimliched...you better stick to the coloring book section


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm curious, how do you say that Biden is as culpable as trump for corona virus deaths? explain that one? it seems that it's been spelled out for you here, but i'm curious what thought process led you to make that statement to begin with? was it trump's sweep it all under the rug attitude, compared to Biden's attempts to get people to act rationally and take the vaccine? was it trump's promotion of untried, untested, dangerous "alternative treatments" compared to Biden's attempts to get people to act rationally and take the vaccine? was it trump's cover up of numbers that weren't flattering to his administration, compared to Biden's attempts to get people to act rationally and take the vaccine?....please, explain...


sweep it under the rug so that it may flow unencumbered to the minority populace where it's deadly..that's Crimes Against Humanity..keep it secret as long as you can so Democrats die. he accomplished exactly the opposite..whoops.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Oct 7, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5004770View attachment 5004771


yeah no


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2021)

printer said:


> Comments anyone?


he was on horsey meds for 13 days. seems like it should have worked by then, no? lol. were they giving it to him orally or rectally?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2021)

I hear that someone that is fired for not get vaccinated is NOT eligible for unemployment benefits LOL.


----------



## printer (Oct 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I think Biden is as responsible as Trump for the deaths of Americans due to coronavirus. Meaning I do not think either of them are responsible.
> 
> I don’t think the Trump administration cooked the books on deaths. I do think Cuomo cooked the books on deaths in NY. I do not think Biden is cooking the books on covid deaths. Tell me this, is the medical community more likely to lie for Republicans or for Democrats? On a nationwide scale, how would either administration coerce hospitals to under count or under report numbers that are made widely available
> 
> If anything COVID deaths are probably over counted more than undercounted. Also it’s important to factor in the number of Americans who have had covid without knowing. It’s hard to imagine that number.


The hole in your argument of the death count comes from other countries that have neither Trump or Biden as politicians. The numbers ending up in hospital is not much different in Canada than the US when you look at the infection rate. You are the reason I spent time trying to school Americans that they should stop their navel gazing and blaming their politics for lying to them. It is pathetic that you do not trust but do not spend the tuime to find out if your bias is true or not.


----------



## mooray (Oct 7, 2021)

printer said:


> The hole in your argument of the death count comes from other countries that have neither Trump or Biden as politicians. The numbers ending up in hospital is not much different in Canada than the US when you look at the infection rate. You are the reason I spent time trying to school Americans that they should stop their navel gazing and blaming their politics for lying to them. It is pathetic that you do not trust but do not spend the tuime to find out if your bias is true or not.


To be fair, there's really not a lot going on outside of america, so the whole "america is the center of the universe" thing is well warranted.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> To be fair, there's really not a lot going on outside of america, so the whole "america is the center of the universe" thing is well warranted.


i lol'ed at the call centers for India.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2021)

printer said:


> The hole in your argument of the death count comes from other countries that have neither Trump or Biden as politicians. The numbers ending up in hospital is not much different in Canada than the US when you look at the infection rate. You are the reason I spent time trying to school Americans that they should stop their navel gazing and blaming their politics for lying to them. It is pathetic that you do not trust but do not spend the tuime to find out if your bias is true or not.


funny fucking thing...i was just going to say the same thing about you...
except i was going to spell it right..


----------



## printer (Oct 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> funny fucking thing...i was just going to say the same thing about you...
> except i was going to spell it right..


I really need to change this keyboard. It has softer buttons and half of the letters are partly gone and sometimes I do not hit the keys hard enough. I like the other one I have on the other computer that has mor of a 'thunk' sound to it letting you know you hit the key hard enough. The other one has the e,r,t,i,a,s,d,h,n letering missing. I am using it more so maybe it is time to get another keyboard for it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2021)

520 American children have died from covid.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Toddler on ventilator fights for his life as COVID takes toll on U.S. children


When her 2-year-old started feeling sick early last week, Tiffany Jackson didn't think it might be COVID-19.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2021)

Nurses are quitting in droves over this bullshit, when you go to the hospital and there's nobody there, it will be all the liberals fault then. If you can rewrite the present, then history is no problem. Remember, when facts don't matter, anything goes.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Montana Nurse: Dealing With Unvaccinated Covid Patients ‘Exhausting’*


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 8, 2021)

more of this is needed. 









Colorado woman who won't get vaccinated denied transplant


When a Colorado woman found out her hospital wouldn’t approve her kidney transplant surgery until she got the COVID-19 vaccine, she was left with a difficult decision pitting her health needs against her religious beliefs. Leilani Lutali, a born-again Christian, went with her faith. Several...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> more of this is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck her and her choices..wasting an organ on someone too stupid to get vaccinated would be a crime. maybe god will save her...


----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> more of this is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder which passage in the bible says it is OK to get a transplant but not a vaccination?


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

printer said:


> I wonder which passage in the bible says it is OK to get a transplant but not a vaccination?


Fuckin-a. Vaccination exemption from any abrahamic religion is bs. There's nothing in there, it's just manipulative people like PJ that have no shame. If anything, the bible is pro-technology to sustain life(cough*noah's arc*cough). The passages that are abused to reject vaccines are quite a streeeeeeeeeeeeetch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2021)

This Canadian clown got 40 days in jail for this. He also got an 18 month sentence in Ontario for criminal liable the other day in an unrelated incident, why he didn't get the full 2 years is beyond me. His victim will also be given a civil judgement that will include 30% of the moron's future earnings, excluding pension payments. He must be living off of daddy's trust fund, cause the stupid sociopathic fuck is unemployable and hate appears to be his full time job.

*Anti-Masker Calls Cops But Gets Arrested Instead*


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

"Ooooh this is gunno go wild guys" lol. They belong down here, in Canada's diaper.


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> more of this is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part of the deal is they decide who has a better chance of living. Cousin John has been waiting years for a transplant. Maybe that fool will put him one spot higher on the list.


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 8, 2021)

COVID-19 is linked to new diabetes cases—but long-term problems could be more severe
In addition to driving new cases of diabetes, the virus may be directly damaging the organ in ways that could lead to chronic inflammation and even cancer.

Read in National Geographic: https://apple.news/ACSrvU_XGTZe-SfbUMUaZxw


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Now that's how you make a @Rob Roy; two parts misinformation, one part narcissism, and a dash of entitlement rage.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> COVID-19 is linked to new diabetes cases—but long-term problems could be more severe
> In addition to driving new cases of diabetes, the virus may be directly damaging the organ in ways that could lead to chronic inflammation and even cancer.
> 
> Read in National Geographic: https://apple.news/ACSrvU_XGTZe-SfbUMUaZxw



Covid can cause blood clots through the whole body damaging organs and even causing limb amputations.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This Canadian clown got 40 days in jail for this. He also got an 18 month sentence in Ontario for criminal liable the other day in an unrelated incident, why he didn't get the full 2 years is beyond me. His victim will also be given a civil judgement that will include 30% of the moron's future earnings, excluding pension payments. He must be living off of daddy's trust fund, cause the stupid sociopathic fuck is unemployable and hate appears to be his full time job.
> 
> *Anti-Masker Calls Cops But Gets Arrested Instead*


It's all fun and games to that douche gets elected.


Think it can't happen?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It's all fun and games to that douche gets elected.
> 
> 
> Think it can't happen?
> ...


He's got time to serve and no real political home in Canada. Political parties are hierarchically organized in Canada and power flows from the top down. Party membership costs money ($10) and only they can vote for the leader at a convention. Normally riding associations select their candidates, but the party can remove and replace them, if they pick a wing nut and they do regularly. 

I think this narcistic sociopath is headed for grief, he's clearly out of control and can't learn from his mistakes, also he apparently ain't rich. I can't see him doing well in jail. In Canada sentences over 2 years are federal time and the criminal code of Canada covers crimes. Provinces don't have the power to pass criminal laws.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2021)

The latest hero of the antivaxx movement and "political prisoner"...









Maryland man allegedly kills pharmacist brother, citing his administration of COVID vaccine


Jeffrey Burnham allegedly killed his sister-in-law and brother, a pharmacist who administered COVID-19 vaccines, saying that he was "killing people."




abcnews.go.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 9, 2021)

New Canadian data suggests the strategy to delay and mix second doses of COVID-19 vaccines led to strong protection from infection, hospitalization and death — even against the highly contagious delta variant — that could provide lessons for the world.

Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/AhyWbfhigS9mSmD3yZzcsSQ


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> more of this is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one less Trumper vote.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Fuckin-a. Vaccination exemption from any abrahamic religion is bs. There's nothing in there, it's just manipulative people like PJ that have no shame. If anything, the bible is pro-technology to sustain life(cough*noah's arc*cough). The passages that are abused to reject vaccines are quite a streeeeeeeeeeeeetch.


General Washington used vaccines..maybe even Jefferson Davis (i just need to keep repeating for it to become real).


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 9, 2021)

Another COVIDIOT


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

the west/northwest seems to becoming the new hot spot.



Wyoming once had no deaths and now look at the result of no vaxxing or masking. May God Bless America.

PS whoa! i just noticed a new color- black..there are two places where we have black..can you find it?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another COVIDIOT
> 
> View attachment 5006641View attachment 5006642
> 
> View attachment 5006643


he needs to stay home and take ivermectin leaving the ICU bed for someone who has no choice like an accident victim.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

'hundreds of thousands, AIDS infested, Haitians.'









'Bully-in-chief': Jim Acosta calls out Donald Trump's comments - CNN Video


CNN's Jim Acosta discusses the chaos around masks in schools and other coronavirus restrictions, and some Republicans who are supporting the apparent bullies in these instances.




www.cnn.com





ever notice how he speaks in single words or phrase and expect us to understand or worse- applause.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another COVIDIOT
> 
> View attachment 5006641View attachment 5006642
> 
> View attachment 5006643


he's also an EX congressional member which makes him exactly NOBODY. WTF cares what he writes; we won't be crying in our Wheaties.

another dead Trumper..keep 'em coming!

OMG! his oxygen is 89? i though maybe it was like 70..what a laugh 89..you fool that's 90 and no doctor would look at you twice. guess he needs to get some press see? i didn't even know he was running for anything.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the west/northwest seems to becoming the new hot spot.
> 
> View attachment 5006938
> 
> Wyoming once had no deaths and now look at the result of no vaxxing or masking. May God Bless America.


I did a search on that image and the google search came back with "least educated areas in the US".


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

play if you haven't seen..he goes nuts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

The hammer comes down and the cockroaches get squashed. Welcome to loserville, believing bullshit because you want to has many prices, this is one of the cheaper ones.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Fired for refusing a Covid vaccine? You likely can’t get unemployment benefits


Thousands of Americans are being fired for refusing to comply with Covid vaccine mandates. They probably don't qualify for unemployment benefits.




www.cnbc.com





*Fired for refusing a Covid vaccine? You likely can’t get unemployment benefits*


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

Getting fired by your 19yo boss to own the libs....


----------



## mooray (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Getting fired by your 19yo boss to own the libs....
> 
> View attachment 5007168


A place for everything and everything in its place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Getting fired by your 19yo boss to own the libs....
> 
> View attachment 5007168


Sounds like they landed a job with the Taliban, lot's of beards there. Replacing the uneducated and unskilled, who are supervised by a high school graduate on their first job, won't be too difficult, even in this labor market. I imagine this idiot isn't vaxxed either. 

What site is this drivel from? I see they have a "*deport*" option and I assume "*child comments*" are actually ones from responsible adults that they don't wish to see. Denial of reality and blocking it out are big thing with this bunch exemplified by their narrow choice of biased news (propaganda) sources.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sounds like they landed a job with the Taliban, lot's of beards there. Replacing the uneducated and unskilled, who are supervised by a high school graduate on their first job, won't be too difficult, even in this labor market. I imagine this idiot isn't vaxxed either.
> 
> What site is this drivel from? I see they have a "*deport*" option and I assume "*child comments*" are actually ones from responsible adults that they don't wish to see. Denial of reality and blocking it out are big thing with this bunch exemplified by their narrow choice of biased news (propaganda) sources.


I believe it was posted on Parler....I found it on r/ParlerWatch..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I believe it was posted on Parler....I found it on r/ParlerWatch..


I found it, it's like a tour of Bedlam in the 19th century, taking a look at the lunatics chained to the wall.
Just think, these people will probably be running America soon, or at least the house of representatives...

I think Canada should consider an independent nuclear deterrent.









r/ParlerWatch


r/ParlerWatch: A place to post and discuss the spread of hate, disinformation, conspiracy theories, and calls to violence across social media …




www.reddit.com


----------



## mooray (Oct 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I believe it was posted on Parler....I found it on r/ParlerWatch..


Yuck. I wish I didn't know about some things.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ParlerWatch/comments/q3pk41


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I found it, it's like a tour of Bedlam in the 19th century, taking a look at the lunatics chained to the wall.
> Just think, these people will probably be running America soon, or at least the house of representatives...
> 
> I think Canada should consider an independent nuclear deterrent.
> ...


that was originally posted on 'The Donald' and was reposted on r/ParlerWatch


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

I think Canada should consider an independent nuclear deterrent. Drop out of the treaty and get to work on our own nukes, a hundred should be enough, delivery systems are the key. We should start now, of course the targets will be in Russia, or anywhere we choose.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think Canada should consider an independent nuclear deterrent. Drop out of the treaty and get to work on our own nukes, a hundred should be enough, delivery systems are the key. We should start now, of course the targets will be in Russia, or anywhere we choose.


We could just build from the 70 year old plans of the Arrow for delivery systems.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We could just build from the 70 year old plans of the Arrow for delivery systems.


They are increasingly a bunch of dangerous lunatics south of the border, you might have noticed that it was hands off for North Korea, as far as Trump was concerned. The possibility of the tyrant's own death and those who support him are the best deterrent. A thousand supersonic cruise missiles and a hundred real ones with nukes should suffice to keep us independent until sanity prevails in America. A decade of republican rule will finish America and we might survive it with a sufficient deterrent, but we will be hammered economically anyway. The bottom line is they've gone mad and can no longer be trusted as allies or even friends. The republicans could win and that would be the end of democracy and constitutional rule in America. The scum of the earth would rule them and anything goes when that happens.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We could just build from the 70 year old plans of the Arrow for delivery systems.


We are pretty good at the weapons of the mass destruction thing and could be producing our own in short order along with state of the art unstoppable missiles that can reach the American south. Actually one nuke configured correctly for an EMP fired over the center of the USA could take out their power grid for long enough so that 90% of the population dies over the next year from privation. Deterrence is the objective, make invasion too painful to contemplate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are pretty good at the weapons of the mass destruction thing and could be producing our own in short order along with state of the art unstoppable missiles that can reach the American south. Actually one nuke configured correctly for an EMP fired over the center of the USA could take out their power grid for long enough so that 90% of the population dies over the next year from privation. Deterrence is the objective, make invasion too painful to contemplate.


Ohmmmmmm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We could just build from the 70 year old plans of the Arrow for delivery systems.


War is Hell, but someone worse than Trump will arise in America if they keep on the present course. Invading Canada would mean exterminating Canadians, we couldn't be absorbed, too many liberals and would be feed to the furnaces along with the black and brown people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ohmmmmmm


I was meditating earlier for 40 minutes, then I watched some American news. This is a logical conclusion and a very likely scenario. Seriously, what do you think would happen if these people gained power in America? Do you think there would be another election? Do you think there would be a race to the bottom?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> Yuck. I wish I didn't know about some things.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ParlerWatch/comments/q3pk41


too bad we can't backtrack these posts and knock on some doors with a pistol in your pocket...i wouldn't even feel like i was doing anything wrong..just taking the fucking trash out...and dangerous trash, at that, full of medical waste...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> too bad we can't backtrack these posts and knock on some doors with a pistol in your pocket...i wouldn't even feel like i was doing anything wrong..just taking the fucking trash out...and dangerous trash, at that, full of medical waste...


it's legal to smash your car into people wearing maga hats


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ohmmmmmm


MAD worked for decades between Russia and America and unless the political situation stabilizes it would be a likely option. Imagination would fail everybody, Hitler only got 33% of the vote in Germany, they had a crashed economy and resentment over first world war too. Hitler was far more personable than Trump and far more electable, Trump got 47% of the vote. I can already smell the smoke from the chimneys of the death camps.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> it's legal to smash your car into people wearing maga hats


yeah?!?!...i'm going to the gas station


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> too bad we can't backtrack these posts and knock on some doors with a pistol in your pocket...i wouldn't even feel like i was doing anything wrong..just taking the fucking trash out...and dangerous trash, at that, full of medical waste...


I hate like Hell saying it, but America has become unstable and very dangerous to itself, it's neighbors and it's allies. It is likely the republicans will take the house in 2022, I pray they won't, but it seems likely. This will set up a perfect storm for 2024, Trump will be in prison, but only a psychopath can lead the republicans now. When it spirals downward there will be no bottom and there will be no shortage of brown and black shirts to make it all happen and staff the camps.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hate like Hell saying it, but America has become unstable and very dangerous to itself, it's neighbors and it's allies. It is likely the republicans will take the house in 2022, I pray they won't, but it seems likely. This will set up a perfect storm for 2024, Trump will be in prison, but only a psychopath can lead the republicans now. When it spirals downward there will be no bottom and there will be no shortage of brown and black shirts to make it all happen and staff the camps.


i kind of think the party will split, with the more radical members forming their own insurgency, becoming domestic terrorists who see themselves as patriots and voices of truth, who will be hunted down and locked up for their own safety, and ours...and the "rational republicans" will lead the hunt, they know what kind of monsters they've let loose


----------



## mooray (Oct 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hate like Hell saying it, but America has become unstable and very dangerous to itself, it's neighbors and it's allies. It is likely the republicans will take the house in 2022, I pray they won't, but it seems likely. This will set up a perfect storm for 2024, Trump will be in prison, but only a psychopath can lead the republicans now. When it spirals downward there will be no bottom and there will be no shortage of brown and black shirts to make it all happen and staff the camps.


A bunch of broke ass republicans out of work from vaccination terminations will provide helpful labor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i kind of think the party will split, with the more radical members forming their own insurgency, becoming domestic terrorists who see themselves as patriots and voices of truth, who will be hunted down and locked up for their own safety, and ours...and the "rational republicans" will lead the hunt, they know what kind of monsters they've let loose


I hope you are right and I'll do all I can to prevent these assholes from gaining power in America. Paradoxically the internet gives me and others outside of America more influence than an American with a single vote, who just votes. I wouldn't feel safe at all in Canada if these assholes were to gain power in America. Our own nukes would be our only insurance, once the death camps started cremating the brown folks and their liberal allies. There would be no shortage of guards for the camps, most are wearing MAGA hats now. Canada would be invaded by American refugees long before an American army. If America can mass murder it's own citizens and now their own republican fucking base, anything is possible with these racist lunatics.

Trump will be in a NY state prison, in the meantime he can rip the republicans apart and leave them high and dry with the GOP nomination in hand while doing time in a maximum security state prison cell. I hope he has every elected GOP member of congress on the courthouse steps in NY dancing and howling. I also hope he hoovers up all the republican small donor money for his endless legal defense. It's pretty obvious that Garland wants NY to imprison, break and muzzle Trump before he takes him down on federal charges. Also there is no federal pardon possible in NY state, Joe will have clean hands and they can have him on trial in NY during the election of 2022 and again in 2024. The closer to the election Donald's downfall is the better, the public has a short memory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> A bunch of broke ass republicans out of work from vaccination terminations will provide helpful labor.


If the democrats win in 2022 they will have little choice but to destroy the republicans as they are now constituted and they will be poisoned for a generation, probably to death. They will also have to regulate cable and the internet (social media), destroy the domestic disinformation system and put fox in a regulatory box at a minimum, while wiping out hate radio by turning AM radio digital. Election reform, voting rights, a domestic terrorist list and new laws to make it easy to nail the fucks. If they win big enough in 2022 they could pull the whole thing off in 6 months, if they own the house and enough seats in the senate to get rid of the filibuster. Also high speed internet and free basic cable for rural America with the major broadcasting networks only and no free propaganda stations. Foxnews should be put out of business over their pandemic coverage alone, there is only one truth and house divided cannot stand.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2021)

tRUmp and his army of morons will crash the economy and kill democracy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp and his army of morons will crash the economy and kill democracy.


they'll try, its up to all of us to stop them


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah?!?!...i'm going to the gas station


check your state laws but yeah it's legal to drive over protestors now and a maga hat is definitely a protest


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i kind of think the party will split, with the more radical members forming their own insurgency, becoming domestic terrorists who see themselves as patriots and voices of truth, who will be hunted down and locked up for their own safety, and ours...and the "rational republicans" will lead the hunt, they know what kind of monsters they've let loose


The tail is wagging the dog. trump’s base is driving Republican policy and not even trump can control them now.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The tail is wagging the dog. trump’s base is driving Republican policy and not even trump can control them now.


Shit, catfishing trolls are wagging the Republican base and the idiots they elected to represent them.

It is more like someone is pushing a remote control that is wagging the tail that is wagging the dog.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Shit, catfishing trolls are wagging the Republican base and the idiots they elected to represent them.
> 
> It is more like someone is pushing a remote control that is wagging the tail that is wagging the dog.


Good point. The roots go deep.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> Yuck. I wish I didn't know about some things.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ParlerWatch/comments/q3pk41


look at the DSM under someone who capitalizes most words and see what that means.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> it's legal to smash your car into people wearing maga hats


day after election it was like he never even existed; hats and stickers gone except for the occasional lone wolf putting stickers on poles and historical. I'm right the fvck behind them scraping that shit off.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 11, 2021)

Long covid may be a hidden persistent infection and not just damage from having covid, this study has not been peer reviewed yet. That would explain unvaccinated long covid patients getting better after receiving the vaccine.




https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.08.08.21261763v1.full.pdf


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 11, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Getting fired by your 19yo boss to own the libs....
> 
> View attachment 5007168



Thanks for posting this!

Some trump-chump had a job and his "manager" was a teenager.  

I'm gonna be laughing about this all day!


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think Canada should consider an independent nuclear deterrent. Drop out of the treaty and get to work on our own nukes, a hundred should be enough, delivery systems are the key. We should start now, of course the targets will be in Russia, or anywhere we choose.


Weapons of moose destruction! 
Intercontinental ballistic beavers!
Hortonshima.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they'll try, its up to all of us to stop them


seriously...i'm listening for any slip of the tongue, any stupid remarks that will give away some planned bullshit, and i'll fucking crash it so hard their teeth will come out their asses...if i see someone like Umbrella Man starting any shit, i'm going to finish it on the spot...they say they're patriots...let's water the tree of liberty, patriots...


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2021)

Seeing some talk about when covid goes from a pandemic to endemic, sorry folks but it's not going to magically disappear. They are hoping that happens late next year but it will happen at different times across the globe depending on the number of previouse infections and how many are vaccinated. They expect that covid will still be more deadly than the flu which averages 30,000 deaths a year, the estimates based on the current situation and knowledge is 40,000 - 100,000 deaths per year by covid. The cats is out of the bag and scientists are finally admitting immunity from natural infection and vaccination doesn't last, yearly boosters are coming.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Seeing some talk about when covid goes from a pandemic to endemic, sorry folks but it's not going to magically disappear. They are hoping that happens late next year but it will happen at different times across the globe depending on the number of previouse infections and how many are vaccinated. They expect that covid will still be more deadly than the flu which averages 30,000 deaths a year, the estimates based on the current situation and knowledge is 40,000 - 100,000 deaths per year by covid. The cats is out of the bag and scientists are finally admitting immunity from natural infection and vaccination doesn't last, yearly boosters are coming.


Yearly boosters are a sure sign that these fucks have no idea what they are doing, just keep giving them shots and telling them we are working on it, god damn sheeple  deserve every bit of whatever you get from blindly following that crap


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

Your grandma has been getting flu shots every year for the last twenty years.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> *MY *grandma has been getting flu shots every year for the last twenty years.


I fixed it for you


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

More of a metaphor, not to be taken literally. My grandma has been gone for twenty years.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> More of a metaphor, not to be taken literally. My grandma has been gone for twenty years.


Likewise, mine for over 30


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

Great. As long as we're clear that you're talking shit about millions of americans, including christians and servicemembers and lots of blue collar folks. That's the beauty/irony of shitting on those that fought for freedom, it earns you the ability shit on them.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Great. As long as we're clear that you're talking shit about millions of Americans, including Christians and servicemembers and lots of blue collar folks. That's the beauty/irony of shitting on those that fought for freedom, it earns you the ability shit on them.


Lots of folks, no matter the point of origin are incapable of/ or just don't care enough for critical thought. They blindly follow what is told them. Sad, but those millions are fucking sheep that willingly accept things without asking any questions ( irrelevance in the making ) This is why we are where we are, simple as that


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

Obviously I disagree, but you're lucky to find me, because I don't actually care if we all die if an airborne disease. Our story may help another society down the road, one with more wisdom.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Lots of folks, no matter the point of origin are incapable of/ or just don't care enough for critical thought. They blindly follow what is told them. Sad, but those millions are fucking sheep that willingly accept things without asking any questions ( irrelevance in the making ) This is why we are where we are, simple as that


Yeah all those hundreds of thousands of scientists and doctors that work their entire lives to keep us safe that millions of Americans interact with every day asking questions about their health is 'blindly following' their advice.

Anyone buying the anti-vaccine nonsense at this point is just not being exposed to reality enough to pop their troll induced information bubbles.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Seeing some talk about when covid goes from a pandemic to endemic, sorry folks but it's not going to magically disappear. They are hoping that happens late next year but it will happen at different times across the globe depending on the number of previouse infections and how many are vaccinated. They expect that covid will still be more deadly than the flu which averages 30,000 deaths a year, the estimates based on the current situation and knowledge is 40,000 - 100,000 deaths per year by covid. The cats is out of the bag and scientists are finally admitting immunity from natural infection and vaccination doesn't last, yearly boosters are coming.


well, if you didn't have your head in the sand, or up trumps ass, you should have seen that one coming...


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Yearly boosters are a sure sign that these fucks have no idea what they are doing, just keep giving them shots and telling them we are working on it, god damn sheeple  deserve every bit of whatever you get from blindly following that crap


There's a ongoing 30+ year study that says natural immunity with all corona viruses is fleeting so shut up Qtard.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Obviously I disagree, but you're lucky to find me, because I don't actually care if we all die if an airborne disease. Our story may help another society down the road, one with more wisdom.


the only way there will be another society down the road with more wisdom is if enough of us survive to attain that wisdom...and if they survive the attacks from the descendants of trumptards who will still be acting about the same, because stupid breeds stupid


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, if you didn't have your head in the sand, or up trumps ass, you should have seen that one coming...


I've been saying from the start that we would need yearly vaccines with covid because of the nature of corona viruses.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Yearly boosters are a sure sign that these fucks have no idea what they are doing


well i definitely trust you over multiple private and public enterprises staffed by scientists saying the opposite


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Lots of folks, no matter the point of origin are incapable of/ or just don't care enough for critical thought. They blindly follow what is told them. Sad, but those millions are fucking sheep that willingly accept things without asking any questions ( irrelevance in the making ) This is why we are where we are, simple as that


sorry but dont you want to ban the teaching of american history because it hurts your feelings as a white supremacist


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I've been saying from the start that we would need yearly vaccines with covid because of the nature of corona viruses.


let's see....the next conspiracy theory is going to be...you need a yearly booster because that's how long the batteries that run the microchips last!
Remember, you heard it here first, date and time stamped


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Seeing some talk about when covid goes from a pandemic to endemic, sorry folks but it's not going to magically disappear. They are hoping that happens late next year but it will happen at different times across the globe depending on the number of previouse infections and how many are vaccinated. They expect that covid will still be more deadly than the flu which averages 30,000 deaths a year, the estimates based on the current situation and knowledge is 40,000 - 100,000 deaths per year by covid. The cats is out of the bag and scientists are finally admitting immunity from natural infection and vaccination doesn't last, yearly boosters are coming.


Good luck getting people to get yearly boosters. The city of Toronto is following up with over 50 thousand people that are overdue for their second shot.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 13, 2021)

Tune Time!!!!
(I'm thinking now about doing blow in a stall, 1980, NYC


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 13, 2021)

One more

I almost died, twice, going to see him 






Nah, he wasn't worth it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I've been saying from the start that we would need yearly vaccines with covid because of the nature of corona viruses.


This is great news, ya can't get the idiots to get vaccinated, much less booster shots, covid will be the gift that keeps on giving then. Giving death and maiming to antivaccers and republicans for years to come, it might not be the Lord's work, but it sure is Darwin's. Even if they come up with a super duper vaccine, it will do the cursed no good, they poisoned their little minds and fucked themselves. No masks or public restrictions will make it even worse and as their natural immunity fades, they will get another pounding with covid.

I get a flu shot every year and the covid one will most likely be combined with it. Ya couldn't design something better than Trump to destroy the republican party and America's racists as a political force. Nor could ya come up with anything better than covid to kill and fuck half of the republicans in America. The problem will be survival of Trumpism in the short term, covid will be dealt with more effectively in the coming years with new generations of vaccines. Like I said, it doesn't matter how good the vaccines get or if ya need boosters, it will only help the liberals and about half of the republicans with some amount of brains. The vaccinated republicans with brains are mostly older people and a lot of them die off every election cycle. The unvaxxed liberals are mostly young people, you can see where this will go in a few years, the problem will be getting there.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Yearly boosters are a sure sign that these fucks have no idea what they are doing, just keep giving them shots and telling them we are working on it, god damn sheeple  deserve every bit of whatever you get from blindly following that crap


you get a flu vaccine every year.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you get a flu vaccine every year.


Not this one. Or their meema, apparently.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 13, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Yearly boosters are a sure sign that these fucks have no idea what they are doing, just keep giving them shots and telling them we are working on it, god damn sheeple  deserve every bit of whatever you get from blindly following that crap


False, and shame on you.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 13, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Yearly boosters are a sure sign that these fucks have no idea what they are doing, just keep giving them shots and telling them we are working on it, god damn sheeple  deserve every bit of whatever you get from blindly following that crap


Yearly boosters are quite normal. Im sure you are are as annoyed as i am with the tetanus shot. 
No matter how recent its been, if i get cut by something rusty they say, We will give you another just in case


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> Yearly boosters are quite normal. Im sure you are are as annoyed as i am with the tetanus shot.
> No matter how recent its been, if i get cut by something rusty they say, We will give you another just in case


Before surgery they give you a tetanus shot too. I didn’t know what was in it but, like a sheep, I took it anyway when I had my surgery.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Before surgery they give you a tetanus shot too. I didn’t know what was in it but, like a sheep, I took it anyway when I had my surgery.


brave soul


----------



## injinji (Oct 13, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Yearly boosters are a sure sign that these fucks have no idea what they are doing, just keep giving them shots and telling them we are working on it, god damn sheeple  deserve every bit of whatever you get from blindly following that crap


I think they should stress the side effects of the jab more. Did you know the number one side effect is not dying of covid?


----------



## injinji (Oct 13, 2021)

From the shit still happens desk. . . . . . . A lady I used to date died last night. Not from the covid, but an OD of pain medication. For her kids and family, the covid might have been better.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> idiot much?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> idiot much?


A SMALL BRAIN. Vaccines or boosters won't make any difference to the cursed, those like you, who swallowed bullshit and poisoned your small brain. Covid is the gift that keeps on giving and the liberals are laughing their asses off at the fools. The vaccines will get better, but covid is endemic now and after a few months natural immunity wears off and another round of punishment will ensue. I guess this is how the meek will inherit the earth, or at least how the liberals will take power in America. An epidemic of stupidity is killing republicans now, not an epidemic of covid, there's a vaccine for that. 

The vaccinated have a 1 in 5000 chance of getting a breakthrough infection and it's usually not that serious. The Captain is vaxxed to the max, you are not, or your just a murdering asshole out to kill republicans.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 14, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> idiot much?


Project much?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Project much?


I think I'm just gonna post a link to the parlor or some other rightwing hothouse in response to them. Their posts will do more good there and help to keep the worst of the unvaxxed from changing their minds!  Seriously, who are they looking to kill at this point, other than themselves?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> idiot much?



What ever you say cult boi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> What ever you say cult boi.


The suicide club, or cult... Imagine him talking down the Trump vaccine, it was developed on his watch, surely they don't think the great white hope lied, do they?


----------



## printer (Oct 14, 2021)

*Republican state senator, banned from Alaska Airlines after mask refusal, tests positive for COVID-19*
Alaska state Sen. Lora Reinbold (R), who in April gained fame after she was banned from Alaskan Airlines for not wearing a mask, posted on her Facebook page Tuesday that she had tested positive for COVID-19. 

"It's my turn to battle Covid head on... game on! Who do you think is going to win?" Reinbold wrote in a Facebook post. 

She then criticized the directions she'd received about her positive test for treatment.

"I am completely unimpressed with instructions, on my positive test, that says to go home & take Tylenol (which is contraindicated) until you cannot breathe," she wrote.

Acetaminophen, the active ingredient in Tylenol, is frequently recommended as a medication to reduce fevers for people diagnosed with COVID-19. 

Reinbold also wrote in her Facebook post that she was "blessed to have gotten ivirmectin the 'de -covider'." 



__ https://www.facebook.com/lora.reinbold/posts/10220433556889926










Republican state senator, banned from Alaska Airlines after mask refusal, tests positive for COVID-19


Alaska state Sen. Lora Reinbold (R), who in April gained fame after she was banned from Alaskan Airlines for not wearing a mask, posted on her Facebook page Tuesday that she had tested po…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think I'm just gonna post a link to the parlor or some other rightwing hothouse in response to them. Their posts will do more good there and help to keep the worst of the unvaxxed from changing their minds!  Seriously, who are they looking to kill at this point, other than themselves?


i'm all for them not taking the vaccine at this point, i think enough of the at risk people have gotten vaccinated and or know how and when to isolate themselves, that we can just go ahead and let it run wild among the unvaccinated...and hope it takes as many of the fucking idiots out as possible...i'm sick of arguing with them, i'm sick of hearing the snowflakes try to pass of irresponsibility and fear as "personal choice"...i'm just fucking sick of them...let the motherfuckers die, then at least we won't have to listen to their phobic whining any more, fucking cowardly cunts


----------



## mooray (Oct 14, 2021)

printer said:


> *Republican state senator, banned from Alaska Airlines after mask refusal, tests positive for COVID-19*
> Alaska state Sen. Lora Reinbold (R), who in April gained fame after she was banned from Alaskan Airlines for not wearing a mask, posted on her Facebook page Tuesday that she had tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> "It's my turn to battle Covid head on... game on! Who do you think is going to win?" Reinbold wrote in a Facebook post.
> ...


Someone should really let her know that you're supposed to take all the ivermectin at once.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

printer said:


> *Republican state senator, banned from Alaska Airlines after mask refusal, tests positive for COVID-19*
> Alaska state Sen. Lora Reinbold (R), who in April gained fame after she was banned from Alaskan Airlines for not wearing a mask, posted on her Facebook page Tuesday that she had tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> "It's my turn to battle Covid head on... game on! Who do you think is going to win?" Reinbold wrote in a Facebook post.
> ...


and this is an elected official of the state of Alaska? this person convinced enough people to vote for her that she got elected?...seems like Alaska is full of some dumb fuckers, then...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

https://www.wvlt.tv/2021/10/12/waiting-death-how-covid-19-killed-an-east-tenn-man-who-didnt-have-virus/

fucking antivaxx losers ought to die in a gutter, where they belong, instead of killing people who did the right thing


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

https://www.salon.com/2021/08/03/the-republican-strategy-to-sabotage-bidens-vaccine-rollout-is-backfiring/

so does everyone still see civil war coming? it's looks to me like it's going to be a pretty lopsided civil war...the hard core trumpists vs. EVERYONE ELSE...and everyone else is already pretty fucking irritated at the trumptards, and apparently, trump himself....i wish we had an emoji of laughing evilly and rubbing your hands together like a fly....this will have to do for now....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and this is an elected official of the state of Alaska? this person convinced enough people to vote for her that she got elected?...seems like Alaska is full of some dumb fuckers, then...


So pathetic .... I hope she dies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So pathetic .... I hope she dies.


i don't hope she dies, but i don't really give a fuck, either...i'm out of sympathy for the devils...just wish they didn't get any hospital rooms until all the people with unpreventable illnesses and all the people who HAVE been vaccinated got taken care of, then they can have whats left over...if anything is


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2021)

I see the antivaxxers have made a "safe space" for themselves, be sure to drop by and call them the fucking idiots and cowards they are, ridicule these losers, don't worry, you won't convince them to get vaxxed, they are far too stupid for that.

Drop by and drop some shit on their heads while they MAGA by fucking themselves!





__





Covid vaccine not so safe? Video of nurse passing out.


Jesus H. Christ... did you really just say that? This is the same thing as the Flu that's been around forever. "The Vaxx or the axe is just and Constitutional".. did you read what you just said?... Hitler did the same thing.. "Tell a big enough lie, and tell it often enough.. and people will...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2021)

This is great! How do you get rid of bad racist cops, here's one way. Wanna bet that almost every one who resigns voted for Trump and is a racist, because everybody who voted for Trump in 2020 is a racist with very few exceptions. Good riddance and there are plenty of black and brown people looking for good paying cop jobs.

I figure they will be just like everybody else, there will be a 98% to 99% compliance rate to vaccine mandates. They talk a big game, but fold real fast when told what to do, authoritarians operate like that, they just need a firm hand, to warm their asses.









Chicago police union boss tells cops to defy COVID-19 vaccine mandate


John Catanzara said he would take Mayor Lori Lightfoot’s administration to court if it enforced a directive ordering city workers to report their COVID-19 vaccination status by Friday.




nypost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2021)

According to the findings, about 50% of those studied experienced several adverse health issues for six months after recovering from COVID-19. This includes:


More than half of all patients reported weight loss, fatigue, fever or pain.
Roughly one in five experienced a decrease in mobility.
Nearly one in four experienced difficulty concentrating.
Nearly one in three patients were diagnosed with generalized anxiety disorders.
Six in 10 survivors had chest imaging abnormality and more than a quarter of patients had difficulty breathing.
Chest pain and palpitations were among the commonly reported conditions.
Nearly one in five patients experienced hair loss or rashes.
Stomach pain, lack of appetite, diarrhea and vomiting were among the commonly reported conditions.









Half of COVID-19 patients have lingering symptoms for 6 months: Penn State study


A study by Penn State College of Medicine researchers shows that half of COVID-19 survivors worldwide experience physical symptoms or mental-health issues for up to six months, or more, after their recovery from the virus.




www.pennlive.com


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2021)

*Big businesses are siding against Texas in mandate fight*
American Airlines and Southwest Airlines, which are both based in the Lone Star State, say they will defy Abbott’s order that no business in the state can impose a vaccine mandate on employees or customers and comply with President Biden’s mandate that all companies with at least 100 employees require vaccines or weekly testing for employees.

Other companies based in Texas have already imposed vaccine mandates and have given no indication they will change their positions in the wake of Abbott’s executive order.

Texas-based Dell Technologies has required vaccinations or testing since January. A few major technology companies not based in Texas do have hubs in Austin, like Google and Facebook, and already require employees be vaccinated.

Southwest downplayed any fight with the home-state governor, saying Biden’s order “superseded any state mandate or law.” The airline has ordered its thousands of employees to be vaccinated by Dec. 8. 

American Airlines also said it believes a federal mandate supersedes state laws.

Witold Henisz, the Deloitte & Touche professor of management at the University of Pennsylvania's Wharton School, said the conflicting orders are a “hassle.” He also said that most big corporations favor vaccine mandates, since it makes it easier for them to do business. That will put them on the side of Biden and against Abbott, even if they avoid advertising a political stance

“The large companies — the airlines, the big retailers — they want to get to the point where it’s safe for their employees to come in. So they’re overall happy with the mandate, and this political appeal from Abbott is the last thing they wanted. It’s a hassle for them,” Henisz said.

The Business Roundtable, which represents CEOs, warned against state and local governments getting in the way of companies keeping their workers safe.

“Since the pandemic began, America’s business leaders have been focused on keeping their employees and customers safe, including requiring vaccines for some or all of their employees,” said Joshua Bolten, the group’s president and CEO and a former White House chief of staff to former President George W. Bush.

“New regulations in some states would attempt to prevent private sector companies from taking these steps,” he added.

He said the Business Roundtable “urges state and local governments to support and not impede companies’ ability to keep their workplaces safe.”


Abbott's office, in defending the governor's move, blamed the Biden administration for leaving people in Texas in a position to choose between being fired or getting the vaccine.

“Governor Abbott has talked to countless Texans who are worried about losing their jobs because of this federal overreach. The Biden Administration has left Texans in the impossible position of having to choose between providing for their families or being fired for not getting the COVID vaccine because of their religious belief, medical condition, or personal conscience," said Renae Eze, Abbott's press secretary.

"And they have left employers with the unfair choice of either violating federal regulations or losing their valued employees. The Governor’s executive order will help protect Texans from having to make that choice,” she added. 








Big businesses are siding against Texas in mandate fight


The fight over vaccine mandates between the White House and Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) is putting businesses in the middle. But many are picking the White House’s preferred policy.American Airlines…




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2021)

printer said:


> *Big businesses are siding against Texas in mandate fight*
> American Airlines and Southwest Airlines, which are both based in the Lone Star State, say they will defy Abbott’s order that no business in the state can impose a vaccine mandate on employees or customers and comply with President Biden’s mandate that all companies with at least 100 employees require vaccines or weekly testing for employees.
> 
> Other companies based in Texas have already imposed vaccine mandates and have given no indication they will change their positions in the wake of Abbott’s executive order.
> ...


Smart. You never know which industry will need the next government bailout.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2021)

printer said:


> *Big businesses are siding against Texas in mandate fight*
> Abbott's office, in defending the governor's move, blamed the Biden administration for leaving people in Texas in a position to choose between being fired or getting the vaccine.
> 
> “Governor Abbott has talked to countless Texans who are worried about losing their jobs because of this federal overreach. The Biden Administration has left Texans in the impossible position of having to choose between providing for their families or being fired for not getting the COVID vaccine because of their religious belief, medical condition, or personal conscience," said Renae Eze, Abbott's press secretary.
> ...


Abbott is a fucking tool...he wants to protect Texans from having to make a choice...because he wants them to do what he decides, not what they decide for themselves. the feds should just shut down ALL funding to texas, let them get by on their own for a little while, if ted cruz has left them any money after his latest vacation


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2021)

Remember this?

March, 2020:

*Texas Lt. Governor: Old People Should Volunteer to Die to Save the Economy*

_After doing a brief, weeklong impression of a semiresponsible human being, on Monday, *Donald Trump* got back to the business of being a reckless, anti-science moron, floating the idea that we should end this social-distancing business sooner rather than later in order to “save” the economy from the coronavirus. (We’re using scare quotes here because apparently the president hasn’t considered the fact that if hundreds of thousands or even millions of Americans die, the economy will be in worse shape than it is now.)

Trump told reporters during an evening press conference that while the death toll is “bad,” and “the numbers are going to increase with time,” we’re “going to be opening our country up for business, because our country was meant to be open.“ That suggestion was obviously horrifying to people who still take the word of health experts over that of a brainless carnival barker and who understand that extreme social distancing needs to last for at least several months if not longer. One person who thought it was downright inspired? Texas Lieutenant Governor *Dan Patrick,* who is of the opinion that old people, i.e. those most at risk, should volunteer to die to save the economy. _

One should be careful of what they wish for.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 15, 2021)

27% reinfection.







AAAS







www.science.org


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.salon.com/2021/08/03/the-republican-strategy-to-sabotage-bidens-vaccine-rollout-is-backfiring/
> 
> so does everyone still see civil war coming? it's looks to me like it's going to be a pretty lopsided civil war...the hard core trumpists vs. EVERYONE ELSE...and everyone else is already pretty fucking irritated at the trumptards, and apparently, trump himself....i wish we had an emoji of laughing evilly and rubbing your hands together like a fly....this will have to do for now....


Look how close we came to our local version of the Reichstag Fire.
Scary close.
I am not ready to relax until That Man is forced to wear his signature color.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Remember this?
> 
> March, 2020:
> 
> ...


This is a golden moment for leadership by example.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 15, 2021)

Hold still beeyotch …


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 15, 2021)

Another notch on Grim Reaper’s belt …..


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 15, 2021)

A twofer


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Look how close we came to our local version of the Reichstag Fire.
> Scary close.
> I am not ready to relax until That Man is forced to wear his signature color.


we didn't really come close...some fucking idiots tried to do something idiotic...do you for one minute think they would have seized the building and started making demands? they might have killed some congress people, tried to make some sort of show, then the national guard would have been called in and they would have been wiped the fuck out...they didn't have a standing army waiting for them to secure the building. i never once thought they came close to doing anything except getting trump hung for treason...i kind of hoped it would go that little extra so we could get rid of a lot of the most dangerous of them, AND have an excuse to summarily execute trump


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another notch on Grim Reaper’s belt …..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010448


So, by that guy's schtick is not just this one but any and all vaccines are considered to be the Mark of the Beast.

I admire the creativity. I could not make that up. It's a good story, starting with a discovery of sinister secrets, actual history, distrust of authority, dastardly deeds by the Sherriff of Nottingham, gunfights at the OK corral and ends with an old guy sucking the last bits of his life from a tube stuck down his throat. 

That ending needs work. Anticlimactic.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hold still beeyotch …


you not comfortable with that Han? i am...hope they start doing it here soon...should have started a year ago


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you not comfortable with that Han? i am...hope they start doing it here soon...should have started a year ago


I look at it as those cops (or military hard to tell) are people, and having humans with that much power over other humans is something that can and does get ugly when in highly stressful situations 'just taking orders' from high above, no matter the good intentions (Hopefully) of those orders were meant to be.

So yeah it does make me sad that the lady was ripped out of her home to get a Covid test when they could have done it there. It is also a bummer that her kid had to watch something that traumatic happen, and it is also if she had already taken the test like she said that it might have been a mistake.

But also sad is that there is no real way to know what is going on all around in that outside of the subtitles, which could all be bullshit.

And while I am cool with dragging people out of a store that are going full Karen and not listening to the people employed there, but as we are in America, dragging someone out of their home to take a test is not something that I would agree with doing, which is good because it won't unless the Republicans are able to install a dictator, then who the hell knows what comes next.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I look at it as those cops (or military hard to tell) are people, and having humans with that much power over other humans is something that can and does get ugly when in highly stressful situations 'just taking orders' from high above, no matter the good intentions (Hopefully) of those orders were meant to be.
> 
> So yeah it does make me sad that the lady was ripped out of her home to get a Covid test when they could have done it there. It is also a bummer that her kid had to watch something that traumatic happen, and it is also if she had already taken the test like she said that it might have been a mistake.
> 
> ...


at what point do we say enough? how long do we let profoundly stupid, ignorant people stay a public health risk? how many innocent people have anti vaxxers killed with their "right" to not get vaccinated? do you think a single one of them cares, even a little bit, when they infect those around them? i don't. do you think they see the hypocrisy when they take up hospital beds and people with pre existing conditions die because they can't get treatment? i don't think most of them know what hypocrisy means. do you think they'll ever wake up and realize that the ignorant garbage they swallow and regurgitate is influencing other simple minded people to also become a risk to public health?
what do you do to a disobedient child throwing a tantrum? you try to talk to the child first, which is usually a fruitless effort, then you take the child and isolate it, against it's will, until it calms down and agrees to what you know has to happen...we've tried talking to these children for more than a year now...it's time to start putting them in a corner and keeping them there till they quit acting like children
and before you tell me these aren't children, they're adults, let me say that they aren't adults till they act like adults...either vaccinate or isolate, period, no discussion.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at what point do we say enough? how long do we let profoundly stupid, ignorant people stay a public health risk? how many innocent people have anti vaxxers killed with their "right" to not get vaccinated? do you think a single one of them cares, even a little bit, when they infect those around them? i don't. do you think they see the hypocrisy when they take up hospital beds and people with pre existing conditions die because they can't get treatment? i don't think most of them know what hypocrisy means. do you think they'll ever wake up and realize that the ignorant garbage they swallow and regurgitate is influencing other simple minded people to also become a risk to public health?
> what do you do to a disobedient child throwing a tantrum? you try to talk to the child first, which is usually a fruitless effort, then you take the child and isolate it, against it's will, until it calms down and agrees to what you know has to happen...we've tried talking to these children for more than a year now...it's time to start putting them in a corner and keeping them there till they quit acting like children
> and before you tell me these aren't children, they're adults, let me say that they aren't adults till they act like adults...either vaccinate or isolate, period, no discussion.


IMO refund the mental health system that Reagan and the Republicans ended.

And a federally funded (preferrably by taxing the shit out of the businesses that profited off the attack) outreach program to help the people who have been under attack for the last decade that has brainwashed them into dangerous death cultists, understand exactly how and when they were turned into domestic terrorists.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> IMO refund the mental health system that Reagan and the Republicans ended.
> 
> And a federally funded (preferrably by taxing the shit out of the businesses that profited off the attack) outreach program to help the people who have been under attack for the last decade that has brainwashed them into dangerous death cultists, understand exactly how and when they were turned into domestic terrorists.


Yeah, these 2 mental cases need help. I just passed them in our car. They are standing on the corner of a busy intersection with the trump flag and blasting god bless America. Lol. Bat shit crazy. Just look at that guy. He looked like a total southern redneck waving a confederate flag shit. Suspenders? Who wears suspenders anymore. And that mustache. Lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> IMO refund the mental health system that Reagan and the Republicans ended.
> 
> And a federally funded (preferrably by taxing the shit out of the businesses that profited off the attack) outreach program to help the people who have been under attack for the last decade that has brainwashed them into dangerous death cultists, understand exactly how and when they were turned into domestic terrorists.


do you think the people who have become dangerous death cultist will volunteer for this program? i think they'll take reprogramming before they can ever be trusted in society again. and then i'd watch every single one of them, every single day...they don't want to be "rehabilitated"...not everyone has the ability to think rationally, they swallow the first line they're thrown, and once they swallow it, good fucking luck getting them to regurgitate it.
i'm not sure who profited by the attacks, except the major news outlets..good luck getting them to pay for fuck all, they'll litigate that shit till 2100


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah, these 2 mental cases need help. I just passed them in our car. They are standing on the corner of a busy intersection with the trump flag and blasting god bless America. Lol. Bat shit crazy. Just look at that guy. He looked like a total southern redneck waving a confederate flag shit. Suspenders? Who wears suspenders anymore. And that mustache. Lol. View attachment 5010740View attachment 5010741


and you expect rational thought from these magats?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and you expect rational thought from these magats?


No


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No


well Han seems to...i wish i had that kind of confidence in human beings, but NOTHING has ever given me cause to


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah, these 2 mental cases need help. I just passed them in our car. They are standing on the corner of a busy intersection with the trump flag and blasting god bless America. Lol. Bat shit crazy. Just look at that guy. He looked like a total southern redneck waving a confederate flag shit. Suspenders? Who wears suspenders anymore. And that mustache. Lol. View attachment 5010740View attachment 5010741


I wonder if they got sent a domestic terrorist starter kit? Those flags look like they just came out of the packaging. And the traveling PA system good lord. 

What is the under/over on that guy just being there for beer money?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well Han seems to...i wish i had that kind of confidence in human beings, but NOTHING has ever given me cause to


Did you miss the part I said about mental health facilities?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Did you miss the part I said about mental health facilities?


yes....you said federally funded outreach program...if you want to institutionalize them, i'm all for that..because institutions do not have to release you until they consider you to not be a threat to yourself and others...so most of them would die of old age in the institutions...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I wonder if they got sent a domestic terrorist starter kit? Those flags look like they just came out of the packaging. And the traveling PA system good lord.
> 
> What is the under/over on that guy just being there for beer money?


These kind of grandparents have the young grandkids with guns and confederate flags and plot school shootings.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you think the people who have become dangerous death cultist will volunteer for this program? i think they'll take reprogramming before they can ever be trusted in society again. and then i'd watch every single one of them, every single day...they don't want to be "rehabilitated"...not everyone has the ability to think rationally, they swallow the first line they're thrown, and once they swallow it, good fucking luck getting them to regurgitate it.


I would just provide the outreach and not have it need to be asked for.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure who profited by the attacks, except the major news outlets..good luck getting them to pay for fuck all, they'll litigate that shit till 2100


To start, Facebook, RNC, Trump, Bannon, bullshit propaganda website, bullshit news companies like OANN, the Hill, the Nation, Epoch Times, mega rich like Koch. There is a lot of bad actors, and set up tarriffs on businesses selling their services overseas too. It might take a while, but it should be a lot like cigarette companies.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> These kind of grandparents have the young grandkids with guns and confederate flags and plot school shootings.


I was thinking that lady just picked up some rando that has the hots for her and would be willing to wave a flag for a few bucks, or was tricked into thinking it was a job interview/date.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we didn't really come close...some fucking idiots tried to do something idiotic...*do you for one minute think they would have seized the building and started making demands? *they might have killed some congress people, tried to make some sort of show, then the national guard would have been called in and they would have been wiped the fuck out...they didn't have a standing army waiting for them to secure the building. i never once thought they came close to doing anything except getting trump hung for treason...i kind of hoped it would go that little extra so we could get rid of a lot of the most dangerous of them, AND have an excuse to summarily execute trump


Yes actually.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Yes actually.


same result, national guard, few dead trumpist, show trial, trump hung for treason....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I would just provide the outreach and not have it need to be asked for.
> 
> 
> To start, Facebook, RNC, Trump, Bannon, bullshit propaganda website, bullshit news companies like OANN, the Hill, the Nation, Epoch Times, mega rich like Koch. There is a lot of bad actors, and set up tarriffs on businesses selling their services overseas too. It might take a while, but it should be a lot like cigarette companies.
> ...


you think they'd jump at the chance to be deprogrammed? i think you'd have to track them down, and drag them off in straight jackets before they'd ever seek help themselves, they don't even realize they're crazy

good fucking luck getting one thin dime out of any of those entities, they'd break themselves paying lawyers before they'd ever volunteer one red cent

does it matter? crazy is as crazy does...and they're all fucking crazy


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you think they'd jump at the chance to be deprogrammed? i think you'd have to track them down, and drag them off in straight jackets before they'd ever seek help themselves, they don't even realize they're crazy
> 
> good fucking luck getting one thin dime out of any of those entities, they'd break themselves paying lawyers before they'd ever volunteer one red cent
> 
> does it matter? crazy is as crazy does...and they're all fucking crazy


Tax their internet/cable providers to the point they start to choke off propaganda (Fox/OANN/internet propaganda websites) to those people to stop them getting their fix until they are ready to accept the help or become somewhat detoxed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Tax their internet/cable providers to the point they start to choke off propaganda (Fox/OANN/internet propaganda websites) to those people to stop them getting their fix until they are ready to accept the help or become somewhat detoxed.


won't work, you can't tax businesses at different rates for the same services...until you go through a lengthy legal process that first, has to assert that what they are doing is harmful, and then you have to prove culpability, that they knew what they were doing is harmful...and then you have the free speech argument, which will take decades to fight through, and then you have private networks that take subpoenas to monitor...it would be so much easier to snatch the lunatics up, and commit them to a facility where they can't get out till the people monitoring them say they can....
and yes, i get it, that opens up a can of civil rights worms...but your idea will never do anything at all...if you wait for all of that to happen, the people you want to "help" will have died of old age, after committing more acts of terrorism, and training their children and grand children to do the same


----------



## HGCC (Oct 16, 2021)

Hit em with a hammer.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Hit em with a hammer.


as good a suggestion as i've heard yet today


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> won't work, you can't tax businesses at different rates for the same services...until you go through a lengthy legal process that first, has to assert that what they are doing is harmful, and then you have to prove culpability, that they knew what they were doing is harmful...and then you have the free speech argument, which will take decades to fight through, and then you have private networks that take subpoenas to monitor...it would be so much easier to snatch the lunatics up, and commit them to a facility where they can't get out till the people monitoring them say they can....
> and yes, i get it, that opens up a can of civil rights worms...but your idea will never do anything at all...if you wait for all of that to happen, the people you want to "help" will have died of old age, after committing more acts of terrorism, and training their children and grand children to do the same







If you haven't, I recommend watching this hearing, because it goes into that directly on how what they are doing is known to be harmful by them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> If you haven't, I recommend watching this hearing, because it goes into that directly on how what they are doing is known to be harmful by them.


i did watch a good bit of it...that's a lot different than actually imposing sanctions on individual companies for "bad behavior" you can legislate that they cannot do or say certain things, but to impose different tax rates on those businesses based on that behavior is an entirely different issue that hasn't even been broached. if you think they won't fight back, making the legal battle take years, if not decades...hiding documents, covering up behavior, lying, threatening employs, compartmentalizing their business so that only certain people know certain things....
it would be better to impose large, strict, unavoidable fines for the same behavior...that could be done fairly rapidly, but you'd have to have a few sympathetic judges to back it up, and good luck finding that with this magat loaded supreme court...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Suspenders? Who wears suspenders anymore.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i did watch a good bit of it...that's a lot different than actually imposing sanctions on individual companies for "bad behavior" you can legislate that they cannot do or say certain things, but to impose different tax rates on those businesses based on that behavior is an entirely different issue that hasn't even been broached. if you think they won't fight back, making the legal battle take years, if not decades...hiding documents, covering up behavior, lying, threatening employs, compartmentalizing their business so that only certain people know certain things....
> it would be better to impose large, strict, unavoidable fines for the same behavior...that could be done fairly rapidly, but you'd have to have a few sympathetic judges to back it up, and good luck finding that with this magat loaded supreme court...


That sounds good. I am not expecting it to be fixed right away, because like you say, everything takes a long time to deal with. And if the Democrats can't keep the ability to legislate on the federal level I really don't see shit getting done to protect our vulnerable for the next 9 years or so anyways.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That sounds good. I am not expecting it to be fixed right away, because like you say, everything takes a long time to deal with. And if the Democrats can't keep the ability to legislate on the federal level I really don't see shit getting done to protect our vulnerable for the next 9 years or so anyways.


they won't be vulnerable by then, they'll be dead...
which is why i say...round the fuckers up and put them under observation...for OUR safety.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2021)

*New Navy Guidance Will Discharge Sailors Refusing COVID-19 Vaccination*
All active-duty Navy personnel must be vaccinated by Nov. 28 or face separation, according to a Navy administrative message released Wednesday. 









New Navy Guidance Will Discharge Sailors Refusing COVID-19 Vaccination Without Exemption - USNI News


This story has been updated with additional information about the Navy vaccine mandate. All active-duty Navy personnel must be vaccinated by Nov. 28 or face separation, according to a Navy administrative message released Wednesday. Any active-duty Navy service members who do not get fully...




news.usni.org


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2021)

*Up to half of Chicago police officers could be put on unpaid leave over vaccine dispute*








Up to half of Chicago police officers could be put on unpaid leave over vaccine dispute


Up to half of Chicago's rank-and-file police officers could be placed on unpaid leave because of a dispute between their union and Mayor Lori Lightfoot over a city requirement for officers to disclose their vaccine status.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Up to half of Chicago police officers could be put on unpaid leave over vaccine dispute*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


473 Chicago police officers dead to covid in 2 years, but they got something to prove?...they're fucking stupid, fuck em, join the dead


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2021)

*Five times as many police officers have died from Covid-19 as from gunfire since start of pandemic*








Five times as many police officers have died from Covid-19 as from gunfire since start of pandemic | CNN


The coronavirus has become the leading cause of death for officers despite law enforcement being among the first groups eligible to receive the vaccine at the end of 2020. That's 476 Covid-19 related deaths since the start of the pandemic, compared to 94 from gunfire in the same period.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Up to half of Chicago police officers could be put on unpaid leave over vaccine dispute*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is a BS police union number. It will be closer to 1/4 I think. And I hope they can fire them after enough time goes by.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

injinji said:


> I think that is a BS police union number. It will be closer to 1/4 I think. And I hope they can fire them after enough time goes by.


they don't have to fire them, they can replace them with active officers smart enough to get the vaccine, and just let them sit on unpaid leave forever if that's what they want to do...let them prove whatever it is they think they need to prove while they're not getting paid for it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2021)

CDC data confirms J&J is the worst-performing COVID-19 vaccine in the US - but being unvaccinated is far more dangerous


The CDC has released data breaking down COVID-19 cases and deaths by vaccination status, as well as vaccine brand.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 16, 2021)

We have had several people at work who have recently lost family and friends to Covid. When it comes up in conversation with others, they are immediately bombarded by the Trump faithful with questions such as "it was only Covid related, right?", or "what else was wrong with them?" In reality, they were just normal people taken decades before their time by a serious illness. Its really fucking heartless.

None of them have learned anything though. That seems to be the one constant. Trumpers live in a post-fact word.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Up to half of Chicago police officers could be put on unpaid leave over vaccine dispute*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost every one of the fuckers is a racist Trump supporter, a great way to clean them out and it will save the trouble of purging them later. The trouble is they will end up with a 98% compliance rate, just like healthcare workers and others who need a job. These fucks talk a big game, but will fold when their job is on the line, if not, fire the assholes, live with the pain, bring in the National guard temporarily and train up lots of brown folks who need jobs and who look like the people they are policing. Deputize and train community leaders as well in the meantime.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We have had several people at work who have recently lost family and friends to Covid. When it comes up in conversation with others, they are immediately bombarded by the Trump faithful with questions such as "it was only Covid related, right?", or "what else was wrong with them?" In reality, they were just normal people taken decades before their time by a serious illness. Its really fucking heartless.
> 
> None of them have learned anything though. That seems to be the one constant. Trumpers live in a post-fact word.


No vaccine mandates at work yet? Healthcare insurance costs will go through the roof... They can put you in charge of compliance!


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2021)

I may have posted this already. If that is the case, sorry.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 17, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We have had several people at work who have recently lost family and friends to Covid. When it comes up in conversation with others, they are immediately bombarded by the Trump faithful with questions such as "it was only Covid related, right?", or "what else was wrong with them?" In reality, they were just normal people taken decades before their time by a serious illness. Its really fucking heartless.
> 
> None of them have learned anything though. That seems to be the one constant. Trumpers live in a post-fact word.


(IMO) it is the 'Always be selling' troll programming. Allows them to trick themselves into a alternate reality where all of their beliefs are (ir)rationalized into existence.


----------



## Helios369 (Oct 17, 2021)

There is NO covid! 

All vaccines, already since birth are a formula to sabotage and override the mechanics of Organic Creation, blocking Chakras(Endocrine System), diminishing Life Force Chi/Kundalini Energy and Pineal Gland functions, impacting the in and out BREATH patterns, repelling the spiritual intelligence from out of the HuMan Organic Biology’s natural breathing pattern. Not to mention the physical retardations, like down syndrome, paralysis caused by vaccines, etc. Breath is everything, the Incredible Life Force...Different breathing patterns activate our brain networks related to mood, attention, and awareness.

Vaccines are responsible for wiping out the Organic DNA Source Code and its Etheric/Astral & Physical(Biological) functions. DNA is precious as Our Soul. All outward communication as information is received inwardly(DNA is at the center of a cell), and modifies the organization of the internal system(Etheric/Astral body), altering its vibratory frequency and outer appearance(material structure).

DNA is composed of a liquid crystalline substance that’s both Etheric and Physical in nature, and acts as a medium for the transfer and decoding of information between the Etheric/Astral holographic fields of astral light, and the material body. Because DNA is primarily composed of etheric substance(liquid light), it’s modulated through an exchange of information that works intuitively on the etheric body, which is what’s used to re-inform the cellular structure and specialization process of the material-molecular body. The exchange of information occurs within the inner core of all things as a form of receiver that picks up on waves being transmitted through the ether, which modifies the “informational structure” of the core. Just as the Pineal Gland acts as the receiver and decoder of information from higher realms, the DNA of the body acts as a receiver and decoder for complementary information that instantaneously changes the state of every organic cell(energetic entanglement) through the integration and assimilation, altering the whole body based on the energetic state of the etheric body as the subtle electromagnetic field of information. Pineal Gland is deeply connected with the very core of our primordial 12 strand DNA.

The Pineal Gland, via Melatonin, Protects DNA, Coordinates the Endocrine System(Kundalini Energy Portals of Chakras/Powerhouse of Chakras) with the Immune System. DNA is sensitive to a couple of things. It’s sensitive to electromagneticity, radiation, like that of 5G vaccine nano implants, pharmekia and all other artificial inorganic drugs. It can alter and destroy DNA. DNA is sensitive to magnetism, electromagnetism. You mess with the magnetic fields, you mess with the DNA, you mess with Soul and Consciousness. Just like its blocking the natural currents and flows that would normally come into the planet, it does the same thing to the biology’s on this planet.

The New World Order agendas aim is to utterly destroy the Krystal Spiral and all Organic Creation Code, matrices and artifacts that included Base 12 Math and replace it with their own imposter versions of Base 10 Math, distorting and changing all of the proportions in original Christos architecture to invert and split(fracture) consciousness energy to co-create the distorted reversal structures that feed and generate Inorganic Artificial Egregore Matrix. Disconnecting one from Source Organic Life Force electromagnetic Chi energy, and connecting one to inorganic radioactive Artificial Egregore Matrix. Ultimate sorcery. 
Impacting the in and out BREATH patterns, repelling the spiritual intelligence from out of the HuMan Organic Biology’s natural breathing pattern. Our natural breath pattern is supposed to attract our living SOUL-SPIRIT ORGANIC Divine Matrix to run effortlessly through our BREATH, and this imposter architecture interferes with that process. 

The cosmic Heart center of the God Source. This cosmic Heart pulse is that Love from the center point of all union which brought forth and seeded all creations, ultimately giving the gift of the Eternal Source and its sustenance, which is maintained through the Crystal Heart centered connection existing within the Christos blueprint of Organic Source DNA

When the original creation program of the Krystal Code from God Source is altered or modified in any way, the ability to self-regenerate and ascend is interrupted from the loss of Organic Source Code DNA energy present. This eventually leads to energetic collapse and internal implosion of the Divine Organic Spirit blueprint DNA system, which manifests as fallen finite consciousness and then potential annihilation


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 17, 2021)

Helios369 said:


> There is NO covid!
> 
> All vaccines, already since birth are a formula to sabotage and override the mechanics of Organic Creation, blocking Chakras(Endocrine System), diminishing Life Force Chi/Kundalini Energy and Pineal Gland functions, impacting the in and out BREATH patterns, repelling the spiritual intelligence from out of the HuMan Organic Biology’s natural breathing pattern. Not to mention the physical retardations, like down syndrome, paralysis caused by vaccines, etc. Breath is everything, the Incredible Life Force...Different breathing patterns activate our brain networks related to mood, attention, and awareness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 17, 2021)

Helios369 said:


> There is NO covid!
> 
> All vaccines, already since birth are a formula to sabotage and override the mechanics of Organic Creation, blocking Chakras(Endocrine System), diminishing Life Force Chi/Kundalini Energy and Pineal Gland functions, impacting the in and out BREATH patterns, repelling the spiritual intelligence from out of the HuMan Organic Biology’s natural breathing pattern. Not to mention the physical retardations, like down syndrome, paralysis caused by vaccines, etc. Breath is everything, the Incredible Life Force...Different breathing patterns activate our brain networks related to mood, attention, and awareness.
> 
> ...


You mean Polio


----------



## Helios369 (Oct 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> You mean Polio


All vaccines. PHARMAKEIA.


----------



## Wanderer1 (Oct 17, 2021)

Longest game of cooties ever. TC


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2021)

Helios369 said:


> There is NO covid!
> 
> All vaccines, already since birth are a formula to sabotage and override the mechanics of Organic Creation, blocking Chakras(Endocrine System), diminishing Life Force Chi/Kundalini Energy and Pineal Gland functions, impacting the in and out BREATH patterns, repelling the spiritual intelligence from out of the HuMan Organic Biology’s natural breathing pattern. Not to mention the physical retardations, like down syndrome, paralysis caused by vaccines, etc. Breath is everything, the Incredible Life Force...Different breathing patterns activate our brain networks related to mood, attention, and awareness.
> 
> ...


A couple three years back there was a member into this sort of "stuff." As I recall he was using crystals to treat his heart condition. He was nice enough for someone so crazy. I can't recall his name, but if this is you, hello.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

Helios369 said:


> There is NO covid!
> 
> All vaccines, already since birth are a formula to sabotage and override the mechanics of Organic Creation, blocking Chakras(Endocrine System), diminishing Life Force Chi/Kundalini Energy and Pineal Gland functions, impacting the in and out BREATH patterns, repelling the spiritual intelligence from out of the HuMan Organic Biology’s natural breathing pattern. Not to mention the physical retardations, like down syndrome, paralysis caused by vaccines, etc. Breath is everything, the Incredible Life Force...Different breathing patterns activate our brain networks related to mood, attention, and awareness.
> 
> ...


....holy fuck, what a retard....how in the fuck does someone who can believe this kind of ridiculous horseshit function in society without constant supervision?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2021)

Some Halloween suggestions... He just needs a red MAGA hat! Keep yer old Clorox bottles as a handy public reminder.


----------



## Helios369 (Oct 17, 2021)

injinji said:


> A couple three years back there was a member into this sort of "stuff." As I recall he was using crystals to treat his heart condition. He was nice enough for someone so crazy. I can't recall his name, but if this is you, hello.


Lol. So many people are still asleep. Wait for 2022, the shit will hit the fan. Vatican and Freemasons are the biggest players in this Cyber Satanism Transhumanism and Genocide. Many more people will wake up and see the truth as it is, finding out that the worlds so called elite are psychopathic pedophile murderers. Vatican is the most sickest pedophilia sect on planet.


----------



## Helios369 (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ....holy fuck, what a retard....how in the fuck does someone who can believe this kind of ridiculous horseshit function in society without constant supervision?


Your judgement just shows how unconscious You are, programmed sheeple. I know the truth. Maybe You believe that AMANITA MUSCARIA is poisonous also?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ....holy fuck, what a retard....how in the fuck does someone who can believe this kind of ridiculous horseshit function in society without constant supervision?


It is very difficult to prove such untethered ideation wrong.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

Helios369 said:


> Lol. So many people are still asleep. Wait for 2022, the shit will hit the fan. Vatican and Freemasons are the biggest players in this Cyber Satanism Transhumanism and Genocide. Many more people will wake up and see the truth as it is, finding out that the worlds so called elite are psychopathic pedophile murderers. Vatican is the most sickest pedophilia sect on planet.


you know, i was going to just not read your shit, but your simple eloquence has convinced me...the most sickest sect on the planet...what a fucking wordsmith...
you fucking moron


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 17, 2021)

Helios369 said:


> Your judgement just shows how unconscious You are, programmed sheeple. I know the truth. Maybe You believe that AMANITA MUSCARIA is poisonous also?


Can you provide links to the proof of your ideas?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It is very difficult to prove such untethered ideation wrong.


Covid is doing it's best to prove them wrong....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

Helios369 said:


> Your judgement just shows how unconscious You are, programmed sheeple. I know the truth. Maybe You believe that AMANITA MUSCARIA is poisonous also?


your replies only show that you are a brain washed magat traitriot...you've never had an original thought in your life, and you have to listen to other morons to be able to grasp what anyone is talking about... just keeps the vicious circle of stupidity alive, ignorance and fear feeding off of ignorance and fear...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Can you provide links to the proof of your ideas?


fuck no he can't, because no links exist to the stupidity and hate that pour from him like failure sweat


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know, i was going to just not read your shit, but your simple eloquence has convinced me...the most sickest sect on the planet...what a fucking wordsmith...
> you fucking moron


.....russian bot


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> your replies only show that you are a brain washed magat traitriot...you've never had an original thought in your life, and you have to listen to other morons to be able to grasp what anyone is talking about... just keeps the vicious circle of stupidity alive, ignorance and fear feeding off of ignorance and fear...


A traitriot that speaks fluent post-hippie


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> A traitriot that speaks fluent post-hippie


russian bot i tell yeh


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> russian bot i tell yeh


Chakras are contraband in Russia.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2021)

Helios369 said:


> I know the truth.


so you know i came on your mom's pussy?


----------



## mooray (Oct 17, 2021)

Helios369 said:


> Your judgement just shows how unconscious You are, programmed sheeple. I know the truth. Maybe You believe that AMANITA MUSCARIA is poisonous also?


This is level ten narcissism. The whole "I see everything clearly and all of you are blind idiots" is just straight up folding in half to suck your own cock.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> This is level ten narcissism. The whole "I see everything clearly and all of you are blind idiots" is just straight up folding in half to suck your own cock.


People who can do that have proven that they are uncommonly flexible.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> People who can do that have proven that they are uncommonly flexible.


and yet they never seem to want to be flexible unless it benefits them, somehow...


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 17, 2021)

The UK reports the biggest increase in cases in the last 3 months. The delta plus variant is now 8% of cases there, this sounds worrying.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The UK reports the biggest increase in cases in the last 3 months. The delta plus variant is now 8% of cases there, this sounds worrying.


it all sounds worrying...if you have the sense to be worried...must be nice to be blissfully ignorant...until you catch covid and die, of course


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The UK reports the biggest increase in cases in the last 3 months. The delta plus variant is now 8% of cases there, this sounds worrying.


Just in time for the holidays.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2021)

Well the way forward is clear in America, ya just gotta start rumors about vaccines to get rid of the idiots and traitors. Those paranoid assholes will eat that shit right up, just go onto the rightwing hothouses online and sprinkle a little shit in their ice cream. No matter how good the vaccines become, it won't help the cursed, just get some famous "liberals" to promote the new vaccine and let rumors and foxnews do the rest. You don't need to kill them all, just enough to keep them out of power.

Yep, I can see someone in the future creating viruses and vaccines for such a purpose. They would already know who would be vulnerable to disinformation and paranoia, who would refuse the vaccines is now well known. Antivaxx bullshit is built into half the republicans DNA now, along with Qanon and pseudo Christianity, once they swallow bullshit these types don't easily change their minds. Getting rid of almost half of the republican racist traitors might be appealing to somebody in the near future. Once they have the biotechnology, manipulating these fear driven tribal idiots not to get vaccinated would be a piece of cake. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Scientists develop new strategy to fight coronaviruses, vaccinate against future pandemics


Scientists have recently developed a vaccine that could end pandemics caused by diseases that emerge in animals, a new study reveals. In experiments, the vaccine halted five different types of coro…




www.woodtv.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 18, 2021)

Helios369 said:


> Your judgement just shows how unconscious You are, programmed sheeple. I know the truth. Maybe You believe that AMANITA MUSCARIA is poisonous also?


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well the way forward is clear in America, ya just gotta start rumors about vaccines to get rid of the idiots and traitors. Those paranoid assholes will eat that shit right up, just go onto the rightwing hothouses online and sprinkle a little shit in their ice cream. No matter how good the vaccines become, it won't help the cursed, just get some famous "liberals" to promote the new vaccine and let rumors and foxnews do the rest. You don't need to kill them all, just enough to keep them out of power.
> 
> Yep, I can see someone in the future creating viruses and vaccines for such a purpose. They would already know who would be vulnerable to disinformation and paranoia, who would refuse the vaccines is now well known. Antivaxx bullshit is built into half the republicans DNA now, along with Qanon and pseudo Christianity, once they swallow bullshit these types don't easily change their minds. Getting rid of almost half of the republican racist traitors might be appealing to somebody in the near future. Once they have the biotechnology, manipulating these fear driven tribal idiots not to get vaccinated would be a piece of cake.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


i'd fucking do it right now if i had the medical knowledge to...i'm so fucking sick of them


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 18, 2021)

China reports another human case of H5N6 bird flu


Another person in mainland China has tested positive for H5N6 bird flu, adding to a recent spike in isolated cases that has worried some researchers who have called for increased surveillance. The Hong Kong Health Department said in a statement on Monday that it was notified about a 60-year-old...




bnonews.com


----------



## printer (Oct 19, 2021)

*Florida school quarantines students who get vaccinated for 30 days*
“Because of the potential impact on other students and our school community, vaccinated students will need to stay at home for 30 days post-vaccination for each dose,” a letter from the school said.

The Centner Academy, situated along three campuses in the Miami Design District and Wynwood, recently sent home a letter to parents that said students who get vaccinated will need to quarantine at home for 30 days before returning to school. The academy has students ranging from Pre-K through eighth grade.

“Because of the potential impact on other students and our school community, vaccinated students will need to stay at home for 30 days post-vaccination for each dose and booster they receive and may return to school after 30 days as long as the student is healthy and symptom-free,” the letter read, according to WSVN.

The letter went on to state the academy’s stance on “experimental vaccines” hasn’t changed, and it is concerned with the possible health issues it could cause and the chance that those vaccinated could go on to infect the unvaccinated.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has stated that none of the three FDA-authorized vaccines use live viruses and, therefore, vaccinated people can not “shed” the virus and infect others.

In April, Centner Academy said if school employees received the vaccine after April 22 they would no longer be allowed to work at the school. However, the academy later changed course, and said vaccinated employees would keep their jobs but not be allowed to interact with students.

“Centner Academy’s top priorities are our students’ well-being and their sense of safety within our educational environment,” the Centner Academy told WSVN in a statement. “We will continue to act in accordance with these priorities. The email that was sent to families today was grounded in these priorities.”








Florida school quarantines students who get vaccinated for 30 days


“Because of the potential impact on other students and our school community, vaccinated students will need to stay at home for 30 days post-vaccination for each dose.”




thehill.com





Not sure I would want them teaching my kid if they get the basics of science wrong.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2021)

for those retards with nothing to do- don't do street..like my Primary told me the other day..she's lost patients already..Cartels are capitalizing on the lockdown of opioids.









Fentanyl has made it to the Mountain West and its death toll is rising


Fatal drug overdoses are skyrocketing, driven by synthetic opioids like fentanyl. And that potentially deadly drug has made it to the Mountain West – the last part of the U.S. to face the brunt of the opioid crisis.




www.boisestatepublicradio.org





i don't even have to predict death on Western Slope- that's a given. i wonder if you can get Nar-Can without an RX..anyone?


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

printer said:


> *Florida school quarantines students who get vaccinated for 30 days*
> “Because of the potential impact on other students and our school community, vaccinated students will need to stay at home for 30 days post-vaccination for each dose,” a letter from the school said.
> 
> The Centner Academy, situated along three campuses in the Miami Design District and Wynwood, recently sent home a letter to parents that said students who get vaccinated will need to quarantine at home for 30 days before returning to school. The academy has students ranging from Pre-K through eighth grade.
> ...


Is this the same crazy lady from April?


----------



## printer (Oct 20, 2021)

*Putin orders workers home for one week as COVID-19 deaths soar*
“Our task today is to protect life and health of our citizens and minimize the consequences of the dangerous infection,” Putin said in a video call with officials Wednesday, The Associated Press reported. 

“To achieve that, it's necessary to first of all slow the pace of contagion and mobilize additional reserves of the health care system, which is currently working under a high strain,” he added.

Putin’s cabinet has proposed people stop working on Oct. 30 and stay home through the end of the following week in order to slow the spread of the virus. Areas in Russia that are currently hit the hardest by the virus could see a longer, two-week halt in work. 

This is one of the first national measures the country has taken in months. The Russian government has largely stayed out of issuing restrictive orders during this surge of the pandemic, leaving it up to local regions to implement coronavirus restrictions.

The country’s coronavirus task force reported Wednesday the highest 24-hour death toll in the country with 1,028 coronavirus deaths, according to the AP.

“I can't understand what's going on,” Putin said. “We have a reliable and efficient vaccine. The vaccine really reduces the risks of illness, grave complications and death.”

Putin pushed Wednesday for Russian citizens to get the vaccine as only 32 percent of the country is fully vaccinated despite Russia approving the first coronavirus vaccine in the world last August. 

“There are only two ways to get over this period — to get sick or to receive a vaccine,” Putin said. "It's better to get the vaccine, why wait for the illness and its grave consequences? Please be responsible and take the necessary measures to protect yourself, your health and your close ones








Putin orders workers home for one week as COVID-19 deaths soar


Russian President Vladimir Putin is ordering workers to stay home for one week as the country continues to break daily records for COVID-19 infections and deaths.“Our task today is to pro…




thehill.com




When you credibility of your government is low (free elections?) the people are not going to believe the government. Sorry to hear the people suffer but I may be what is needed for the country.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

printer said:


> *Putin orders workers home for one week as COVID-19 deaths soar*
> “Our task today is to protect life and health of our citizens and minimize the consequences of the dangerous infection,” Putin said in a video call with officials Wednesday, The Associated Press reported.
> 
> “To achieve that, it's necessary to first of all slow the pace of contagion and mobilize additional reserves of the health care system, which is currently working under a high strain,” he added.
> ...


only 32% of the country is vaccinated, and he can't understand what is going on? perhaps he's not the evil genius i thought he was....


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 20, 2021)

Unvaccinated people should expect to catch COVID-19 every 16 months


“Our results are based on average times of waning immunity across multiple infected individuals.”




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Unvaccinated people should expect to catch COVID-19 every 16 months
> 
> 
> “Our results are based on average times of waning immunity across multiple infected individuals.”
> ...


that's about 2-3 chances before the 2024 elections...sounds good to me, two or three chances for more trumptards to drop dead


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's about 2-3 chances before the 2024 elections...sounds good to me, two or three chances for more trumptards to drop dead


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> only 32% of the country is vaccinated, and he can't understand what is going on? perhaps he's not the evil genius i thought he was....


Maybe when you have the rollout of the jab before the testing is through, the folks are not as trusting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 20, 2021)

injinji said:


> Maybe when you have the rollout of the jab before the testing is through, the folks are not as trusting.


Theyve been testing covid vaccines since 2013 smarty


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Theyve been testing covid vaccines since 2013 smarty


i believe he meant in russia...not sure how long or even if they've been study anything, they're less than forthcoming with....anything


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i believe he meant in russia...not sure how long or even if they've been study anything, they're less than forthcoming with....anything


I wouldn’t take the Sputnik vaccine either.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> only 32% of the country is vaccinated, and he can't understand what is going on? perhaps he's not the evil genius i thought he was....


San Diego County just published that we have exceeded 80 percent. We are obviously much smarter than most because 80 percent of all citizens who are over 12 years old have been fully vaxxed. In addition, almost 90 percent have received one dose.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2021)

rollitup said:


> San Diego County just published that we have exceeded 80 percent. We are obviously much smarter than most because 80 percent of all citizens who are over 12 years old have been fully vaxxed. In addition, almost 90 percent have received one dose.


they just announced the plan to get the kids vaccinated...after that happens and the trumptards can't infect them anymore, i don't give a shit if the idiots get the shot or not, let it take them in 16 month cycles...that just means less of them to vote, and more democrats in office


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 21, 2021)

Delta Plus seems to be taking off in several countries.










Russia reports cases of more contagious COVID-19 Delta subvariant


Russia has reported "isolated cases" of COVID-19 with a subvariant of the Delta variant that is believed to be even more contagious, the state consumer watchdog's senior researcher said on Thursday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Delta Plus seems to be taking off in several countries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh well, maybe it'll take out some of the hackers they have fucking with our elections and spreading disinformation...sounds like a win to me...
we should all still be protected against their new variant, they're the ones in trouble, using a shit vaccine they approved before the first test, so they could say they had the first vaccine....how does being first feel now?


----------



## printer (Oct 21, 2021)

*Texas clinical trial to examine ivermectin in fight against COVID-19 symptoms*
The National Institutes of Health granted Texas Tech University's Health Sciences Center El Paso $1.7 million to spearhead clinical trials that include two projects: ACTIV-6, a nationwide study that includes ivermectin, and a local initiative planned by the university, The Washington Post reported Thursday.

The ACTIV-6 study, which started June 8, is examining the effectiveness of three drugs, including ivermectin, the antiparasitic medication that has sparked controversy in the U.S. over some unauthorized use to treat the coronavirus.

The study is also examining fluvoxamine, a drug that has been prescribed for depression, and fluticasone, a steroid that is sometimes used to treat asthma and chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, according to the Post.

The project, which is being led by the Duke Clinical Research Institute, aims to evaluate the effectiveness of repurposed medications in reducing COVID-19 symptoms in non-hospitalized patients who are experiencing mild to moderate illness.

Edward Michelson, the chairman of the Texas university’s Department of Emergency Medicine, told the Post that the results of the school's study are needed right away.

“Usually treatments for diseases take many years to develop, and everything we’re doing is on a fast track because people need it now,” Michelson said.

He also said the project will “hopefully put the debate to rest” regarding ivermectin’s effectiveness, and shine light on the proper ways to use the drug.

“People like Dr. Google, and they don’t really know how to safely take ivermectin,” Michelson told the Post. “Some people are probably overdosing. With this trial, we will give them the appropriate number of pills so that the amount of drug is appropriate for their individual weight.”








Texas clinical trial to examine ivermectin in fight against COVID-19 symptoms


A Texas university clinical trial is examining the effectiveness of ivermectin in fighting against COVID-19 symptoms, with hopes of determining if the controversial drug can be a helpful tool in co…




thehill.com





No better place than Texas to find out. Too many Canadians in Florida to do it there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2021)

printer said:


> *Texas clinical trial to examine ivermectin in fight against COVID-19 symptoms*
> The National Institutes of Health granted Texas Tech University's Health Sciences Center El Paso $1.7 million to spearhead clinical trials that include two projects: ACTIV-6, a nationwide study that includes ivermectin, and a local initiative planned by the university, The Washington Post reported Thursday.
> 
> The ACTIV-6 study, which started June 8, is examining the effectiveness of three drugs, including ivermectin, the antiparasitic medication that has sparked controversy in the U.S. over some unauthorized use to treat the coronavirus.
> ...


i'm in favor of anything that helps people survive, but if these goofy bastards would just take the fucking vaccine, a lot fewer of them would need this shit. if this works, it is just a way for antivaxx dumbasses to survive a mostly avoidable sickness, that they're too cowardly to take the vaccine for...


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 21, 2021)

Some seriously funny shit, Putin pushes anti vax propaganda on the US and his own people are scared of Putins vaccine and won't take it, karma is a bitch.










Putin rages against vaccine refusal as COVID-19 deaths hit record highs in Russia


Russia’s daily infections have been surging for weeks and coronavirus mortality numbers topped 1,000 for the first time over the weekend amid low vaccination rates, lax public attitudes toward taki…




nypost.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 21, 2021)

Long SARS, people are still having problems after 10 years, how many will end up with never ending long covid?










SARS 10 years later: How are survivors faring now? | Globalnews.ca


This week marks the 10-year anniversary of the first case of SARS in Canada as the pandemic made its way into the country. How are patients faring a decade later?




globalnews.ca


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Long SARS, people are still having problems after 10 years, how many will end up with never ending long covid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that makes me sad...unless it's happening to an antivaxxer...


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 22, 2021)

rollitup said:


> San Diego County just published that we have exceeded 80 percent. We are obviously much smarter than most because 80 percent of all citizens who are over 12 years old have been fully vaxxed. In addition, almost 90 percent have received one dose.


It's nice to see the populous (Patriots) looking out for the military.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 22, 2021)

If every infection lowers brain function and you can expect to get reinfected every 16 months tRUmptards will be too stupid to even feed themselves in a year or so.










Assessment of Cognitive Function in Patients After COVID-19 Infection


This cross-sectional study examines rates of cognitive impairment among patients who survived COVID-19 and whether the care setting was associated with cognitive impairment rates.




jamanetwork.com


----------



## HGCC (Oct 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Some seriously funny shit, Putin pushes anti vax propaganda on the US and his own people are scared of Putins vaccine and won't take it, karma is a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was able to squeeze in early to get mine due to that. My wife works with mostly Russian people, most backed out so the owner that set it up just brought in anyone that wanted it so the doses didn't go to waste.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Delta Plus seems to be taking off in several countries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just in time for Christmas..last one was shit why should this one be any better..the Trump Curse keeps giving..look at poor Alec Baldwin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2021)

While COVID still rages, anti-vaccine activists will gather for a big conference


Among the attendees are people who also spread misinformation about 2020 presidential election and other conspiracy theories.




www.npr.org


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> While COVID still rages, anti-vaccine activists will gather for a big conference
> 
> 
> Among the attendees are people who also spread misinformation about 2020 presidential election and other conspiracy theories.
> ...


It's important to keep attention off the environment.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 22, 2021)

printer said:


> *Texas clinical trial to examine ivermectin in fight against COVID-19 symptoms*
> The National Institutes of Health granted Texas Tech University's Health Sciences Center El Paso $1.7 million to spearhead clinical trials that include two projects: ACTIV-6, a nationwide study that includes ivermectin, and a local initiative planned by the university, The Washington Post reported Thursday.
> 
> The ACTIV-6 study, which started June 8, is examining the effectiveness of three drugs, including ivermectin, the antiparasitic medication that has sparked controversy in the U.S. over some unauthorized use to treat the coronavirus.
> ...


pick a drug..any drug.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 22, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I was able to squeeze in early to get mine due to that. My wife works with mostly Russian people, most backed out so the owner that set it up just brought in anyone that wanted it so the doses didn't go to waste.


what did he expect?..now nobody wants to drink the tea.


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## printer (Oct 22, 2021)

Well, at least she is doing OK. They tried to find a hospital bed for my sister but couldn't find one. They considered surgery, did a cat scan and pumped her full of drugs and sent her home. She has to go back twice a day for them. Too many covid cases I guess.


----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2021)

My mom's boyfriend was in the hospital nearly 3 months from this crap, his brother in law who go infected at the same time, died due to not being able to get a spot in the hospital .


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


one day when i grow up i want to marry you Ricky..does it come with dual-citizenship?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2021)

rollitup said:


> San Diego County just published that we have exceeded 80 percent. We are obviously much smarter than most because 80 percent of all citizens who are over 12 years old have been fully vaxxed. In addition, almost 90 percent have received one dose.


then San Diego County should be a model for the world..better watch your glee; they'll put a bubble on it to study you with..Feds all up in your junk.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> one day when i grow up i want to marry you Ricky..does it come with dual-citizenship?


Of course! Do you really want to live in a socialist dystopia though? My American wife loves it, maybe you will too. 

Oh yeah, my wife. What are we going to do about her?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2021)

printer said:


> *Putin orders workers home for one week as COVID-19 deaths soar*
> “Our task today is to protect life and health of our citizens and minimize the consequences of the dangerous infection,” Putin said in a video call with officials Wednesday, The Associated Press reported.
> 
> “To achieve that, it's necessary to first of all slow the pace of contagion and mobilize additional reserves of the health care system, which is currently working under a high strain,” he added.
> ...


so it's a lockdown but don't call it that?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Of course! Do you really want to live in a socialist dystopia though? My American wife loves it, maybe you will too.
> 
> Oh yeah, my wife. *What are we going to do about her?*


Worst case, Ontario.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> for those retards with nothing to do- don't do street..like my Primary told me the other day..she's lost patients already..Cartels are capitalizing on the lockdown of opioids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. That would make the war on drugs less warry.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> so it's a lockdown but don't call it that?


A free week of VladCation for everybody!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2021)

They won't pay a living wage so hey lets just work the kids longer....smh
*Wisconsin's Senate approves a bill allowing 14 year olds to work as late as 11 p.m., and supporters say it could help plug the labor shortage*








Wisconsin's Senate approves a bill allowing 14 year olds to work as late as 11 p.m., and supporters say it could help plug the labor shortage


Currently, under 16s can work until 9 p.m. in summer and until 7 p.m. the rest of the year. The bill hasn't been approved by the Wisconsin Assembly.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 23, 2021)

doublejj said:


> They won't pay a living wage so hey lets just work the kids longer....smh
> *Wisconsin's Senate approves a bill allowing 14 year olds to work as late as 11 p.m., and supporters say it could help plug the labor shortage*
> 
> 
> ...


Man getting between these insurrectionist RINO's and their fast food seems to be the line.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2021)

doublejj said:


> They won't pay a living wage so hey lets just work the kids longer....smh
> *Wisconsin's Senate approves a bill allowing 14 year olds to work as late as 11 p.m., and supporters say it could help plug the labor shortage*
> 
> 
> ...


so the answer is child labor? and here i thought paying people enough that its worth taking a job might be part of the answer...but no, a return to the 19th century is better than making sure people can pay for child care, and still make enough to make it worth their time to take the job...
let's not address workplace safety issues, sexual and racial inequality issues, hostile work place issues, a huge lack of affordable child care....just hire a 14 year old and give them overtime....


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so the answer is child labor? and here i thought paying people enough that its worth taking a job might be part of the answer...but no, a return to the 19th century is better than making sure people can pay for child care, and still make enough to make it worth their time to take the job...
> let's not address workplace safety issues, sexual and racial inequality issues, hostile work place issues, a huge lack of affordable child care....just hire a 14 year old and give them overtime....


I think what they really want is return to slave labor.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I think what they really want is return to someone else doing slave labor.


Fify


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2021)

People who've had COVID-19 are facing memory problems months after contracting the disease, new study says: 'They can't think'


One of the longterm effects of COVID-19 is "brain fog," or difficulty thinking and concentrating, according to the CDC's website.




news.yahoo.com





*People who've had COVID-19 are facing memory problems months after contracting the disease, new study says: 'They can't think'*


A new study reveals that people who've had COVID-19 in the past may exhibit cognitive impairments months after an infection.
Those impairments can include problems with memory, as well as slower processing speed.
One of the longterm effects of COVID-19 is "brain fog," or difficulty thinking and concentrating, the CDC says.
People who've recovered from the coronavirus are experiencing problems with their memory, new research and data reveal.

A study, published Friday in medical journal JAMA Network Open, says nearly a quarter of individuals who've been infected with the coronavirus have problems retaining information and focusing months after contracting the disease. Researchers, examining 740 patients at the Mount Sinai Health System in New York, found that it's relatively common for people who've had COVID-19 before to struggle with things like multitasking.

"In this study, we found a relatively high frequency of cognitive impairment several months after patients contracted COVID-19. Impairments in executive functioning, processing speed, category fluency, memory encoding, and recall were predominant among hospitalized patients," Jacqueline Becker and other researchers at the Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai in New York said, according to the study.

The patients were tested between April 2020 and May 2021, the study says. They were all at least 18 years old and had no history of dementia. Researchers found that the patients, about seven or eight months after having contracted the disease, exhibited signs of cognitive impairment.

That includes problems with memory recall and the ability to store new memories, the study says, as well as with making judgment calls and planning.

Some of these patients "cannot function," psychiatry professor Dr. Helen Lavretsky told NBC News. "They can't think; their memory is impaired; they get confused when they drive places, that they don't know how they got there."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2021)

They should write, fired for antisocial attitude and poor judgement, on their pink slips. Plenty of people are quitting their jobs for all kinds of reasons and some of those reasons were these antivaccine and anti mask assholes. The vaxx or the axe has a 99% compliance and I figure good riddance to those who want to fuck themselves, they have a choice. Do I expect them to be happy about it? I don't give a fuck how they feel, they get a choice, who they give covid to doesn't usually have one. They are the ones making all the death threats to government, public health and education officials, while harassing citizens who wear masks in public, fuck them.









Thousands of workers are opting to get fired, rather than take the vaccine


Employers are firing workers for refusing to comply with vaccine mandates. They represent only a tiny fraction of overall employees, not even 1% in some workplaces. But it can add up to thousands.




www.npr.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452589422969606145


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452589422969606145


they were much too nice to him...when he said "we're going to fuck your restaurant up." i would have taken that as a direct threat and stomped on his head a couple of time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they were much too nice to him...when he said "we're going to fuck your restaurant up." i would have taken that as a direct threat and stomped on his head a couple of time


He hit the fucker on the run, I was surprised he got back up, adjusted his attitude a bit though and took some steam out of him. Looks like he might have been messing with his father, if that guy was stupid enough to come back in he knew what was waiting.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452589422969606145


Hero with short sleeves and fingerless gloves, pretty much a guaranteed asshole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2021)

Memory loss and 'brain fog' may be side effects of COVID-19, new study shows


Long-term COVID-19 symptoms could be memory loss and other cognitive dysfunctions commonly labeled as "brain fog."



www.usatoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 26, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452843578779004935


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452843578779004935





>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2021)

That was the alpha variant back in 2020, delta is 10X more contagious and hit in late June 2021. You can also see the effect of folks waiting at home as the vaccine was rolled out after the new year and the effects of vaccination in the spring, until Delta hit.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 28, 2021)

WHO is now closely tracking a delta subvariant found in 42 countries to see if it's more transmissible


The World Health Organization is now closely tracking a subvariant of the delta variant of the coronavirus that causes COVID-19 to evaluate whether it is...




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 28, 2021)

China reports 3 more human cases of H5N6 bird flu


Three more people in mainland China have tested positive for H5N6 bird flu, officials say. Experts have called for increased surveillance amid a rising number of human cases during the past few months. The Guangdong Provincial Health Commission said in a statement on Thursday that a 52-year-old...




bnonews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2021)

Cheap, generic anti-depressant may reduce severe Covid-19 disease, study finds | CNN


A cheap, generically available anti-depressant may reduce the risk of severe Covid-19 disease by close to a third in people at high risk, researchers reported Wednesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Oct 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cheap, generic anti-depressant may reduce severe Covid-19 disease, study finds | CNN
> 
> 
> A cheap, generically available anti-depressant may reduce the risk of severe Covid-19 disease by close to a third in people at high risk, researchers reported Wednesday.
> ...


"A related drug, Prozac, or fluoxetine, is also cheap and even more widely available, and the researchers said this drug should be studied to see if it might help."

Yeah. A society on Prozac. What can go wrong?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2021)

printer said:


> "A related drug, Prozac, or fluoxetine, is also cheap and even more widely available, and the researchers said this drug should be studied to see if it might help."
> 
> Yeah. A society on Prozac. What can go wrong?


I'm thinking if we make it the next ivermectin, it might calm the Trumpers down a bit too, a two for one. I figure many in the suicide cult are angry and depressed anyway, it wouldn't even be off label!


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cheap, generic anti-depressant may reduce severe Covid-19 disease, study finds | CNN
> 
> 
> A cheap, generically available anti-depressant may reduce the risk of severe Covid-19 disease by close to a third in people at high risk, researchers reported Wednesday.
> ...


The late show did a bit on that last night. He pretty much said no one would use it since it works and is not made for livestock.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2021)

Cases are rising sharply across Europe.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 29, 2021)

injinji said:


>


1980 hair! So much of it!


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2021)

The coronavirus is rife in common US deer


Survey results show that many white-tailed deer, a familiar sight on US lawns and golf courses, have antibodies to SARS-CoV-2.




www.nature.com


----------



## printer (Oct 30, 2021)

*CDC study: Vaccination offers better protection than previous COVID-19 infection*
A new study from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) finds that vaccination provides better protection against hospitalization with COVID-19 than a previous infection with the virus. 

The analysis found people hospitalized with coronavirus-like symptoms were more than five times more likely to test positive for COVID-19 if they had had recent prior infection than if they were recently vaccinated. 

The study released Friday examined more than 7,000 people across nine states and 187 hospitals, comparing those who were unvaccinated and had previously had the coronavirus in the last three to six months and those who were vaccinated over the same time frame. 

Some have argued that people who previously had COVID-19 have less need to get vaccinated.

The CDC urged even those who were previously infected to get their shots. 

A new study from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) finds that vaccination provides better protection against hospitalization with COVID-19 than a previous infection with the virus. 

The analysis found people hospitalized with coronavirus-like symptoms were more than five times more likely to test positive for COVID-19 if they had had recent prior infection than if they were recently vaccinated. 

The study released Friday examined more than 7,000 people across nine states and 187 hospitals, comparing those who were unvaccinated and had previously had the coronavirus in the last three to six months and those who were vaccinated over the same time frame. 


Some have argued that people who previously had COVID-19 have less need to get vaccinated.

The CDC urged even those who were previously infected to get their shots. 








CDC study: Vaccination offers better protection than previous COVID-19 infection


A new study from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) finds that vaccination provides better protection against hospitalization with COVID-19 than a previous infection with the viru…




thehill.com


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 30, 2021)

printer said:


> *CDC study: Vaccination offers better protection than previous COVID-19 infection*
> A new study from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) finds that vaccination provides better protection against hospitalization with COVID-19 than a previous infection with the virus.
> 
> The analysis found people hospitalized with coronavirus-like symptoms were more than five times more likely to test positive for COVID-19 if they had had recent prior infection than if they were recently vaccinated.
> ...


Liberal Communist collectivist lies from the deep state, I am sherrr.


----------



## printer (Oct 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Liberal Communist collectivist lies from the deep state, I am sherrr.


Nothin' beats natural imunity. Something like trmps presidential imunity.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 30, 2021)

printer said:


> Nothin' beats natural imunity. Something like trmps presidential imunity.


I have a comic image of that man invoking executive privilege against a freakin virus.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I have a comic image of that man invoking executive privilege against a freakin virus.


you can name him...he's not the candy man...he's too fat to step through a mirror if you name him three times...he might rise out of the toilet bowl, though....


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can name him...he's not the candy man...he's too fat to step through a mirror if you name him three times...he might rise out of the toilet bowl, though....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2021)

trump trump trump....see, too fat to step through the shadows...the most magical thing about trump is that he lost the whitehouse, senate, and house in one election...WORST president ever, past or future...


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trump trump trump....see, too fat to step through the shadows...the most magical thing about trump is that he lost the whitehouse, senate, and house in one election...WORST president ever, past or future...


Speaking the name contains an element of respect, one that I will not confer.

Winston Churchill, whom I consider the greatest statesman of the 20th century (sorry Teddy) treated the Führer thus.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Speaking the name contains an element of respect, one that I will not confer.
> 
> Winston Churchill, whom I consider the greatest statesman of the 20th century (sorry Teddy) treated the Führer thus.


perceptual differences...
not speaking their name conveys an element of fear, and i'm not skeered of that fat fuck trump


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not speaking their name conveys an element of fear, and i'm not skeered of that fat fuck trump


Winnie was fearless. He understood the rhetorical value of denying recognition to That Man 1.0.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2021)

Delta plus has been detected in New York and California.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2021)

COVID-19 vaccine gives 5 times the protection of 'natural immunity,' data show







www.cidrap.umn.edu





*COVID-19 vaccine gives 5 times the protection of 'natural immunity,' data show*
US adults who previously had COVID-19 contracted the disease at more than five times the rate of those who were fully vaccinated, according to data published today in _Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report_ (_MMWR_).

Rolling out vaccines during a pandemic is not easy, and people can get confused by evidence that shows COVID vaccines don't work perfectly, including a study yesterday showing that household spread with the Delta (B1617.2) variant still happens after vaccination, albeit not as readily in the unvaccinated and not leading to severe cases (see today's CIDRAP News story).

Yet the body of evidence continues to grow that, despite their imperfections, COVID-19 vaccines continue to work very well, and today's study adds to that. Officials with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), who led the study, say of the results, "All eligible persons should be vaccinated against COVID-19 as soon as possible, including unvaccinated persons previously infected with SARS-CoV-2."

*Unvaccinated at 5.5 times the risk*
The researchers looked at data from nine states on 201,269 hospitalizations for COVID-like illness from Jan 1 to Sep 2, 2021. Of these, 94,264 had molecular testing for SARS-CoV-2, and 7,348 (7.8%) had lab-confirmed COVID-19. Among that group, 1,020 hospitalizations were among previously infected and unvaccinated people, and 6,328 cases were among fully vaccinated people who were not previously infected.

Lab-confirmed COVID-19 was found in 324 (5.1%) of the fully vaccinated people and in 89 (8.7%) of the unvaccinated, previously infected people.

In comparing unvaccinated people who were infected 90 to 179 days after a previous infection compared with those who were vaccinated 90 to 179 days before their COVID infection, the researchers found the incidence of infection to be 5.49 times higher in the unvaccinated (95% confidence interval, 2.75 to 10.99).

The authors conclude, "These findings suggest that among hospitalized adults with COVID-19–like illness whose previous infection or vaccination occurred 90–179 days earlier, vaccine-induced immunity was more protective than infection-induced immunity against laboratory-confirmed COVID-19."

*Daily cases near 100,000*
In what could be an anomaly, the United States reported 99,384 new cases yesterday and 1,776 deaths, according to the Johns Hopkins COVID-19 tracker. The day before officials noted 76,957 new COVID-19 cases and 2,141 deaths. All told, the country now has had 45,892,544 COVID cases and 744,955 deaths.

The 7-day average of new daily COVID-19 cases is 72,569, with 1,381 daily deaths, according to the _New York Times_ tracker.

And the CDC COVID Data Tracker shows that 57.8% of Americans are now fully vaccinated against COVID-19, 66.5% have received at least one dose of vaccine, and 8.7% of fully vaccinated people have received a booster dose.

*Pandemic economic impact*
Hamstrung by COVID-19 and supply shortages, the US economy slowed sharply to a 2% annual growth rate in July through September, the lowest quarterly growth since the recovery from the pandemic recession began last year, the Associated Press reported.

In other industry news, the Biden administration's vaccine mandate for private-sector employers will allow companies to force workers who refuse to get the COVID-19 vaccine to pay for required weekly tests and masks, Bloomberg News reports.

New York City is bracing for a shortage of police and firefighters as its COVID vaccination deadline approaches today, according to the _New York Times_. And Citigroup says that US-based employees must submit proof of COVID vaccination by Jan 14 if they want to stay employed, according to CNN.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

> There is growing debate on whether or not the SARS-COV2 vaccinated shed. *Shedding occurs after someone is vaccinated and then transmits the SARS-COV2 disease to others that they come into contact with.* There is serious discussion about individuals shedding after receiving their shots (vaxx).


*Proof That Vaccinated People Transmit the SARS-COV2 Virus*
Peter A. McCullough, M.D., MPH in a _The Defender Children’s Health Defense_ column wrote:



> A groundbreaking preprint paper by the prestigious Oxford University Clinical Research Group, published Aug. 10 in The Lancet, includes alarming findings devastating to the COVID vaccine rollout.
> *The study found vaccinated individuals carry 251 times the load of COVID-19 viruses in their nostrils compared to the unvaccinated.*
> While moderating the symptoms of infection, the jab allows vaccinated individuals to carry unusually high viral loads without becoming ill at first, potentially transforming them into presymptomatic superspreaders.
> This phenomenon may be the source of the shocking post-vaccination surges in heavily vaccinated populations globally.












STUDY: Vaccinated Individuals Carry 251 Times the Load of COVID-19 Viruses in their Nostrils Compared to the Unvaccinated - Dr. Rich Swier


We recently wrote a column titled "FACT CHECKING THE CDC: SARS-COV2 Vaccines and Shedding" We stated: There is growing debate on whether or not the



drrichswier.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *Proof That Vaccinated People Transmit the SARS-COV2 Virus*
> Peter A. McCullough, M.D., MPH in a _The Defender Children’s Health Defense_ column wrote:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks legit. lol


----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Speaking the name contains an element of respect, one that I will not confer. . . . . .


While he was in office, I called him 45. Now I use the Prussian spelling of his family name. No respect implied.

Trumpf.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> While he was in office, I called him 45. Now I use the Prussian spelling of his family name. No respect implied.
> 
> Trumpf.


i just refuse to capitalize the names of people i don't respect...


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> While he was in office, I called him 45. Now I use the Prussian spelling of his family name. No respect implied.
> 
> Trumpf.


You got something against Prussians, that would be modern day Poland/Germany?


----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> You got something against Prussians, that would be modern day Poland/Germany?


Just reminding folks that the immigrant hating pos is from an immigrant family. His grandfather slipped out before doing his required military service, creating a family tradition of sorts.


----------



## printer (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *Proof That Vaccinated People Transmit the SARS-COV2 Virus*
> Peter A. McCullough, M.D., MPH in a _The Defender Children’s Health Defense_ column wrote:
> 
> 
> ...


So you better get vaccinated to protect you from us superspreaders.


----------



## printer (Oct 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> Just reminding folks that the immigrant hating pos is from an immigrant family. His grandfather slipped out before doing his required military service, creating a family tradition of sorts.


"Oh my foot! My Poor Foot."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> Just reminding folks that the immigrant hating pos is from an immigrant family. His grandfather slipped out before doing his required military service, creating a family tradition of sorts.


ahh, the trump family traditions, running the family brothel, skipping out on military service, sabotaging the furnaces in low income housing each fall to get the "lowlifes" out so the property can be gentrified, gifting your children money so they don't have to pay taxes on it, revaluing property to get out of paying taxes on it...revaluing property so you can get a bigger loan, defaulting on loans...ah, good times


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

printer said:


> So you better get vaccinated to protect you from us superspreaders.


I gots the natural immunity thanks.


----------



## printer (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I gots the natural immunity thanks.


See above, 5X more likely to get Covid again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I gots the natural immunity thanks.


And ed


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I gots the natural immunity thanks.



said many of those who have died! 

Famous last words.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

rollitup said:


> said many of those who have died!
> 
> Famous last words.


How many vaxed have died?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

rollitup said:


> said many of those who have died!
> 
> Famous last words.


there are two kinds of ignorance...natural and willful...if you inform someone who is naturally ignorant of an important fact, they will no longer be ignorant, and may or may not thank you for informing them...a willfully ignorant person will never thank you, and will jump through mental hoops to remain in their state of ignorant bliss...guess who is who?


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

Mandated Vaccine=Political Science
Natural immunity=Biological Science


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Mandated Vaccine=Political Science
> Natural immunity=Biological Science


Wrong on both counts.

That's the thing about you guys. You confuse your ignorance with confidence.


----------



## printer (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Mandated Vaccine=Political Science
> Natural immunity=Biological Science


Getting natural immunity sends more people to hospital than getting a shot. It is all about lowering risk. Also it seems more people have died doing it the natural way.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Mandated Vaccine=Political Science
> Natural immunity=Biological Science


This is not only a lie but a malicious one. It is a shame you believe it. It is a crime you propagate it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Mandated Vaccine=Political Science
> Natural immunity=Biological Science


Vaccinated = Intelligent person
Unvaccinated = Ignorant person.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2021)

Vaccinated = Genius
Unvaccinated = Jenius


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Vaccinated = Genius
> Unvaccinated = Stabul Jenius


fify


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2021)

Super Jeniuses run in Stinkys family.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

i actually think it's more like vaccinated = thoughtful, compassionate people who care about the common good, 
unvaccinated = narcissistic, self absorbed assholes who care about their own comfort above the safety of others...


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i actually think it's more like vaccinated = thoughtful, compassionate people who care about the common good,
> unvaccinated = narcissistic, self absorbed assholes who care about their own comfort above the safety of others...


The distinction has been heavily politicized, and not by vaccine accepters.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Mandated Vaccine=Political Science
> Natural immunity=Biological Science



Oh, I understand now.

It's 3 berries ...


*out of 10. *


not quite enough for even the booby prize.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

So you people don't know about T cells and natural immunity?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> So you people don't know about T cells and natural immunity?


Do you know how an mRNA vaccine works?


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Do you know how an mRNA vaccine works?


#1 it's technically not a vaccine. #2 I shy away from being GMO.

If I have immunity what ever reason is there for me got get something like a mRNA shot?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> #1 it's technically not a vaccine. #2 I shy away from being GMO.


I like General Motors.

As for the “gene medicine” garbage pushed by the demon sperm guild, it is not like that. 

You are an uncritical consumer of the new, goose-stepping political correctness.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

55 Efficacy Studies that Rebuke Vaccine Mandates ⋆ Brownstone Institute


What these studies show, are that vaccines are important to reduce severe disease and death, but unable to prevent the disease from spreading.




brownstone.org


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> 55 Efficacy Studies that Rebuke Vaccine Mandates ⋆ Brownstone Institute
> 
> 
> What these studies show, are that vaccines are important to reduce severe disease and death, but unable to prevent the disease from spreading.
> ...


brownstone.org


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

Bill Maher Says Pandemic is Over, 'You Shouldn't Have to Wear Masks'


Talk show host Bill Maher said Democrats continued to enforce COVID vaccines "for no reason."




www.newsweek.com


----------



## mooray (Oct 31, 2021)

Still not helping yourself. He's not someone to take Covid advice from either.

Have you looked into zerohedge? Lots of doctors there.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

If I have immunity why would I want to take experimental medicine?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> If I have immunity why would I want to take experimental medicine?


What experimental medicine? The mRNA vaccines do not fit that description. So you mean what now?


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> What experimental medicine? The mRNA vaccines do not fit that description. So you mean what now?


What is their classification on what is used in the USA? 

And again if I have immunity why would I want to take ANY medicine?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> What is their classification on what is used in the USA?
> 
> And again if I have immunity why would I want to take ANY medicine?


On point 1, define classification. 

On point two, people have been posting much information that mRNA-conferred immunity is much more effective than acquired immunity. For some obscure reason you are refusing that information.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

What kind of drug is it?

And if it's so good why the boosters every 6 months?


----------



## mooray (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> If I have immunity why would I want to take experimental medicine?


Therein lies the problem with the uninformed. You do not have immunity. Have you heard of flu vaccines? People love comparing Covid to the flu, so...pro tip; you can still catch the flu after taking a flu vaccine.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> What kind of drug is it?
> 
> And if it's so good why the boosters every 6 months?


1) immunogenicity
2) rapid evolution of the pathogen because so many assholes refuse to vax and/or mask.

Next question


----------



## mooray (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> What kind of drug is it?
> 
> And if it's so good why the boosters every 6 months?


Again, because your perception is screwed up. It's not an impenetrable forcefield that lasts a lifetime.

Weird that we're still doing this.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

I and I don't take flu vaccines either. I got sicker from them than any flu.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> If I have immunity why would I want to take experimental medicine?


Please never take the vaccine.


----------



## mooray (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I and I don't take flu vaccines either. I got sicker from them than any flu.


Cool, but they exist for a reason and...another pro tip: it's not so you don't lose your keys.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

mooray said:


> Again, because your perception is screwed up. It's not an impenetrable forcefield that lasts a lifetime.
> 
> Weird that we're still doing this.


My T cells last a life time.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

mooray said:


> Therein lies the problem with the uninformed. You do not have immunity. Have you heard of flu vaccines? People love comparing Covid to the flu, so...pro tip; you can still catch the flu after taking a flu vaccine.


And this is not experimental medicine. Somebody has no idea about the massive liability that would be incurred otherwise.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Please never take the vaccine.


Yes thank you.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

mooray said:


> Cool, but they exist for a reason and...another pro tip: it's not so you don't lose your keys.


I would so enjoy that effect if it were not a Nazi hoax.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> And this is not experimental medicine. Somebody has no idea about the massive liability that would be incurred otherwise.


What is this drug classified as? And the FDA has waivered all vaccine liability.


----------



## mooray (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> My T cells last a life time.


Google that from immunologists and then post a link.


----------



## mooray (Oct 31, 2021)

Even PJ is laughing right now.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> What is this drug classified as? And the FDA has waivered all vaccine liability.


A vaccine


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> A vaccine


No it isn't


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> No it isn't


It is.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

mooray said:


> Even PJ is laughing right now.


Mr. T Cell


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2021)

hey three berries how many people do you think you ha swayed with your amateur hour propaganda, foreigner


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 31, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> hey three berries how many people do you think you ha swayed with your amateur hour propaganda, foreigner


81M


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> 81M


Lol you were field-stripped after deploying this fresh hot pile of no.

Your loyalty betrays your honor.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> 81M


i think its much lower than that, possibly 0


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> i think its much lower than that, possibly 0


No, there were these 73mm sheep led into a ravine in time for the flash flood.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No, there were these 73mm sheep led into a ravine in time for the flash flood.


im just saying three berries is attempting persuasion here and i dont think he has convinced a single person of anything besides the fact that he is a racist foreigner and tool


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> im just saying three berries is attempting persuasion here and i dont think he has convinced a single person of anything besides the fact that he is a racist foreigner and tool


Attempting persuasion is a chuckler. I think that comedian needs fresher material.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2021)

Three brain cells can't even convince himself.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Three brain cells can't even convince himself.


three brain cells working part time


A wicked insult from my college days


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Attempting persuasion is a chuckler. I think that comedian needs fresher material.


not allowed. three berries has no agncy or free will. he says what he is told to say or gets half rations. they probably shot his dog for his fumbled attempt at saying wrong side of the tracks

correct side of town of side of the tracks, LOL


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> not allowed. three berries has no agncy or free will. he says what he is told to say or gets half rations. they probably shot his dog for his fumbled attempt at saying wrong side of the tracks
> 
> correct side of town of side of the tracks, LOL


Have you seen Vorkuta? I wanna vacation there.


----------



## mooray (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> 81M


Wait...are you the guy that said, "myself and a few other influencers dominate the spread of right wing mis/information"..?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

mooray said:


> Wait...are you the guy that said, "myself and a few other influencers dominate the spread of right wing mis/information"..?


In his Vaseline-fingered dreams


----------



## mooray (Oct 31, 2021)

I know it's not real, but there was some righty narcissist(shocker) that said some such thing. The righty self-perception is hilarious. No personal achievements whatsoever, but awesome as fk.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

mooray said:


> I know it's not real, but there was some righty narcissist(shocker) that said some such thing. The righty self-perception is hilarious. No personal achievements whatsoever, but awesome as fk.


I am beginning to think that the human mind has this capacity to turn inside out (like the lip from sandwich bags 40 years ago before the zipper) from which condition going back to start becomes unlikely.

old person noises


----------



## mooray (Oct 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am beginning to think that the human mind has this capacity to turn inside out (like the lip from sandwich bags 40 years ago before the zipper) from which condition going back to start becomes unlikely.
> 
> old person noises


For a second there I had completely forgotten the reference! Ahh the good ol' days.


----------



## printer (Oct 31, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> So you people don't know about T cells and natural immunity?





Three Berries said:


> If I have immunity why would I want to take experimental medicine?


You will have,,,,


,,,Super Immunity.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 1, 2021)

I could see why it would bring some comfort if three berries was a foreigner but he sounds like just another ignorant trumptard to me. 

there’s no shortage of them. 73 million voted for a second trump term.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 1, 2021)

Emerging SARS-CoV-2 variant A.30 efficiently evades vaccine-induced immunity


A recent study published in the journal Cellular & Molecular Immunology shows that a new A.30 variant of the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) can evade vaccine-induced antibodies and might spread outside the lungs extraordinarily well, with important implications for...




www.news-medical.net


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I could see why it would bring some comfort if three berries was a foreigner but he sounds like just another ignorant trumptard to me.
> 
> there’s no shortage of them. 73 million voted for a second trump term.


Those things are not mutually exclusive in America it turns out. Meet Indiana's congresswoman Victoria Spartz.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 2, 2021)

Time for a feel good story;

Antimasker Who Used Gay Slur at Lawmaker Is Now Dead of COVID









Antimasker Who Used Gay Slur at Lawmaker Is Now Dead of COVID


Paul Kendall (pictured, left) used the slur against gay Anchorage Assembly member Chris Constant.




www.advocate.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Time for a feel good story;
> 
> Antimasker Who Used Gay Slur at Lawmaker Is Now Dead of COVID
> 
> ...


i wonder how it feels to have run for office several times, and lost several times, at least one time to a "cocksucker"...?...must be pretty humbling...


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder how it feels to have run for office several times, and lost several times, at least one time to a "cocksucker"...?...must be pretty humbling...


I’d say something like this.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2021)

why is China promoting hoarding?









China is urging families to stock up on food as supply challenges multiply


China is telling families to stock up on food and other daily essentials as bad weather, energy shortages and Covid-19 restrictions threaten to disrupt supplies.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> why is China promoting hoarding?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it says why right in the article before you even click on it...
"China is telling families to stock up on food and other daily essentials as bad weather, energy shortages and Covid-19 restrictions threaten to disrupt supplies."
do you read anything past the headlines of the links you post?
it could be because they're expecting trouble over Taiwan
it could be because they think a worse variant is coming
it could be because they expect inflation to run rampant....but it says what it says, and trying to read more into a brief statement is pure speculation


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2021)

Research shows COVID-19 is spreading through Iowa's deer population


Should hunters be worried about contracting the virus from deer they've harvested? Here's what the Iowa Department of Natural Resources said.




www.kcci.com


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Research shows COVID-19 is spreading through Iowa's deer population
> 
> 
> Should hunters be worried about contracting the virus from deer they've harvested? Here's what the Iowa Department of Natural Resources said.
> ...


This is why Covid can't be eradicated. No virus with an animal repository ever has.
We need a real vaccine. One that works as good as my mmr and tetanus shots. I've never had any of those things my whole life, not even a "mild case".

My Covid case was extremely mild, but it's not like that for everyone. I've seen super healthy older people go from great, to ready to die in a week. It would be nice if the vulnerable could be fully protected from infection.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 3, 2021)

I have another friend that got covid this week and is pretty sick, good general health but a senior. She has been paranoid level careful from the start and was fully vaccinated, she has no idea where she picked it up at.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm thinking a new wave will start after all the Thanksgiving travel.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> We need a real vaccine.


weve got several


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm thinking a new wave will start after all the Thanksgiving travel.


it will be a brutal winter for covid, many states are trying to buck the federal government and ban mask and vaccine mandates, so there will be a lot of people out and about, shopping, eating out, visiting friends and family then returning home....what the fuck could go wrong? 
the only good thing about it is that it will kill a lot more antivaxxers than intelligent people...small comfort for the families of those who took precautions and were still infected by selfish fucking children that refuse to do what it takes to keep others safe


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 3, 2021)

Delta Plus has been reported in 8 states so far.


----------



## Moflow (Nov 4, 2021)

*Molnupiravir: UK becomes first country to approve 'game-changing' COVID-19 pill that can be taken at home









Molnupiravir: UK becomes first country to approve 'game-changing' COVID-19 pill that can be taken at home


Health Secretary Sajid Javid calls it a "historic day for our country" and a "gamechanger for the most vulnerable and the immunosuppressed".




news.sky.com




*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2021)

Moflow said:


> *Molnupiravir: UK becomes first country to approve 'game-changing' COVID-19 pill that can be taken at home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.forbes.com/sites/williamhaseltine/2021/11/04/uk-approval-of-molnupiravir-may-create-new-and-more-dangerous-covid-19-variants/


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2021)

Germany reports 35,357 new coronavirus cases, the biggest one-day increase on record


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Germany reports 35,357 new coronavirus cases, the biggest one-day increase on record


do you think it's Delta Plus? i dunno about all of this people that have been vaccinated are getting sick; i just talked to this girl who had it all but still got sick- she does have a job in the public..they wanted to admit her from Fort Collins the nearest ICU bed is 4 hours away.

unless i really need to go out- i stay home..we are in full-on pandemic and the Titanic is sinking.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2021)

Netherlands reports 10,272 new coronavirus cases, the biggest one-day increase since July


----------



## injinji (Nov 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Netherlands reports 10,272 new coronavirus cases, the biggest one-day increase since July


How many weeks have we been behind Europe in the other waves?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2021)

3 to 4 early on, I think things will get much worse about two weeks after all The Thanksgiving travel. There are parts of Michigan that are now seeing the highest number of hospitalized since this started, most are tRUmp counties.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2021)

U.S. COVID update: Daily cases have stopped declining


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2021)

My friend figured out she got infected from a 10 year old child.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 5, 2021)

2 hyenas, 11 lions, and 2 tigers test positive for coronavirus at the Colorado zoo.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 5, 2021)

U.S. COVID update: Daily cases rise for second day in a row


----------



## HGCC (Nov 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 2 hyenas, 11 lions, and 2 tigers test positive for coronavirus at the Colorado zoo.


They are on the mend.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2021)

*Molnupiravir, the first pill to treat Covid | Covid-19 Special*





Could it be the breakthrough treatment? Molnupiravir was developed to treat the flu, but caused a sensation when it was shown to be effective against COVID-19. Now the World Health Organization says it's looking to issue guidance for its use.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Molnupiravir, the first pill to treat Covid | Covid-19 Special*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's awesome, and i hope it works great.....but....what's the difference between this and the vaccine?...yeah, i know the material difference, one is a shot, ones a pill, one is prophylactic, one is taken after you have it....but in the minds of antivaxxers...why would the pill be any different than the vaccine? both made by big pharma, both being endorsed by the government, the pill would actually be easier to slip something into, it's a much larger carrier, it doesn't have to be injected through a narrow gauge needle...¿


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 5, 2021)

The difference? $$$$$$$$


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> The difference? $$$$$$$$


i really just meant the difference to antivaxxers. they won't take a vaccine made by big pharma and endorsed by the government, but they're ok with a pill made by big pharma and endorsed by the government?
why didn't they just start putting the vaccine in a capsule (yeah, i know, it doesn't work that way)?


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 5, 2021)

Big Pharma that took government money to develop a vaccine (most of them) cant sell it for a profit, worldwide, iirc. Thats why you'll never hear the pill called a vaccine.

I guess that's the difference?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2021)

i know the difference. the pill is not a vaccine, but it's a drug made by the same companies they seem to have a lot of problems with, so how do they justify being alright with the pill, but pissing down their legs like an excited chihuahua when you suggest they take the vaccine?
i'm having trouble seeing a difference, and i'm wondering what it is they tell themselves to make one ok, and one not ok?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know the difference. the pill is not a vaccine, but it's a drug made by the same companies they seem to have a lot of problems with, so how do they justify being alright with the pill, but pissing down their legs like an excited chihuahua when you suggest they take the vaccine?
> i'm having trouble seeing a difference, and i'm wondering what it is they tell themselves to make one ok, and one not ok?


Dunno, as far as I can see they can't think. Ivermectin is made by big pharma too, maybe if they mixed the two together it might be more appealing. I understand there's an antidepressant that works quite well too and they can mix them for better results and to help some of their mental issues as well! Like antibodies, these treatments must be given early in the course of the illness, within days of symptoms appearing, to be effective.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i really just meant the difference to antivaxxers. they won't take a vaccine made by big pharma and endorsed by the government, but they're ok with a pill made by big pharma and endorsed by the government?
> why didn't they just start putting the vaccine in a capsule (yeah, i know, it doesn't work that way)?


It’s all a hoax, steeple!

You’d probably have to dip the pill in bacon grease to get trumptards to take it.


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's awesome, and i hope it works great.....but....what's the difference between this and the vaccine?...yeah, i know the material difference, one is a shot, ones a pill, one is prophylactic, one is taken after you have it....but in the minds of antivaxxers...why would the pill be any different than the vaccine? both made by big pharma, both being endorsed by the government, the pill would actually be easier to slip something into, it's a much larger carrier, it doesn't have to be injected through a narrow gauge needle...¿


It might not do much here in the US, but lots of countries don't have the jab yet. To those counties it will keep the hospitals operating and save lots of non-covid lives as well. If they can pump them out cheaply it could be a game changer for Africa and Asia.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s all a hoax, steeple!
> 
> You’d probably have to dip the pill in bacon grease to get trumptards to take it.


you get it...at least one person understands that i'm supposing what trumptards are thinking, and not wondering about it myself...that's a relief, i thought i had expressed myself so badly that ....welll. nm, at least one person understood...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you get it...at least one person understands that i'm supposing what trumptards are thinking, and not wondering about it myself...that's a relief, i thought i had expressed myself so badly that ....welll. nm, at least one person understood...


I think we all get where you’re coming from. Using logic to suppose what trumptards think and do will bite you in the ass every time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)

New COVID vaccine design is easier to manufacture, doesn't need cold storage


Currently available COVID vaccines require cold storage and sophisticated manufacturing capacity, which makes it difficult to produce and distribute them widely, especially in less developed countries. A new type of vaccine would potentially be much easier to produce and would not need...




medicalxpress.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)

The first government-approved COVID-19 pill is hitting the UK


As we approach our third COVID winter, rising vaccination rates—and the emergence of antiviral pills to reduce COVID-19 symptoms—offer hope.




www.popsci.com


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 6, 2021)

"A FIVE-DAY COURSE of molnupiravir, the new medicine being hailed as a “huge advance” in the treatment of Covid-19, costs $17.74 to produce, according to a report issued last week by drug pricing experts at the Harvard School of Public Health and King’s College Hospital in London. Merck is charging the U.S. government $712 for the same amount of medicine, or 40 times the price."









Merck Sells Federally Financed Covid Pill to U.S. for 40 Times What It Costs to Make


The Covid-19 treatment molnupiravir was developed using funding from the National Institutes of Health and the Department of Defense.




theintercept.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 7, 2021)

Cases and deaths are rising steeply in Europe and after leveling off for a week, the number of cases in the US are now rising again.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 7, 2021)

Case numbers are a bogus metric. More political science. Very easy to rig the results to what ever you want.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Case numbers are a bogus metric. More political science. Very easy to rig the results to what ever you want.


More bullshit politicking by the spam troll. 

Doctors are not politicians. That is just more right wing trolling nonsense as usual trying to keep the big lies alive and our brainwashed citizens unsafe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2021)

He survived severe Covid-19; now he's getting vaccinated, but losing friends | CNN


Jim Sells is 71, a self-described "strong conservative" who's on social media all the time. As the pandemic unfolded in the United States, his online social network was the source of a lot of his ideas about Covid-19 and what the risks of the virus could be.




www.cnn.com





*He survived severe Covid-19; now he's getting vaccinated, but losing friends*

(CNN)Jim Sells is 71, a self-described "strong conservative" who's on social media all the time. As the pandemic unfolded in the United States, his online social network was the source of a lot of his ideas about Covid-19 and what the risks of the virus could be.

It was there where he read about a high survival rate among people who'd had Covid-19, and where he saw people questioning whether masks were effective. Sells said he and his friends didn't think addressing the pandemic was particularly urgent. And based on posts he saw on social media, Sells decided he didn't need to be vaccinated against Covid-19.
"That attitude is what left me totally unprepared for Covid," he said.
In late July, Sells, a retired pilot, flew from Georgia, where he lives, to attend an air show in Wisconsin.
"My last post before I disappeared was that event, and I posted, I'm with 500,000 people, hardly a single mask, and it smells like freedom," Sells said...


----------



## mooray (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Case numbers are a bogus metric. More political science. Very easy to rig the results to what ever you want.


Would you like to know the mechanism which allows large scale corruption to become probable in a person's mind..?

"because that's exactly what I would do"


----------



## printer (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Case numbers are a bogus metric. More political science. Very easy to rig the results to what ever you want.


Political science? Really.

*COVID test positivity rate in Southern Health region soars*

Surging COVID-19 cases and a nearly 15 per cent test positivity rate in southern Manitoba are the "tip of the iceberg," sparking warnings the whole province will pay the price. 

The spread of novel coronavirus in that region means Manitoba will likely have to add more public health restrictions and/or increase enforcement of the existing rules that limit the number of unvaccinated people who can gather, experts say. 
*The 14.5 per cent test positivity rate in the Southern Health region, revealed in provincial data Friday, is triple the provincewide number. *It indicates there is a much wider spread that is undetected, said Winnipeg medical microbiologist Dr. Philippe Lagace-Wiens. 

It means too few tests are being conducted; too many people are not getting tested at all or are not getting tested until they are very sick and need to be admitted to hospital, he said. 

"That's very concerning because what it means is that there's probably a large amount of people out there with minor symptoms who are potentially spreading the virus within their communities," he said. "Basically, it suggests that we're seeing the tip of the iceberg, that there's probably a lot more community disease than we know about." 

*Test positivity in Manitoba, by region Reported on Nov. 3, 2021: * 
Southern: 14.5 
Northern: 9.5 
Interlake-Eastern: 5.3 
Prairie Mountain: 4.8 
Winnipeg: 2.0 

On Friday, Manitoba reported 130 new COVID-19 infections and three deaths. Of the cases, 64 were in Southern Health, home to the highest proportion of unvaccinated residents. The provincial average test positivity rate was 4.9 per cent. 

*Case numbers increasing week over week in the region "are concerning*," Health Minister Audrey Gordon said in a prepared statement. *It acknowledged half of Manitoba's ICU patients are Southern Health residents*, but was careful not to point the finger of blame. 








COVID test positivity rate in Southern Health region soars


Surging COVID-19 cases and a nearly 15 per cent test positivity rate in southern Manitoba are the “tip of the iceberg,” sparking warnings the whole province will pay the price. The spread...



www.winnipegfreepress.com





So the Southern Health District has 64 of the 130 cases that day. So basically half of the province number. Let's look at the population of the different districts.

Southern: 14.5% 211,896 
Northern: 9.5% 77,283 
Interlake-Eastern: 5.3% 133,834 
Prairie Mountain: 4.8% 172,641
Winnipeg: 2.0% 791,284
Total 4.9% 1,386,938 

So the Southern district which makes up 15% of the province's population where vaccinations are is putting the greatest demand on the hospitals.


*Province's reaction to Southern Health COVID-19 crisis is... crickets*

It’s not just the test positivity rate or the high number of cases in Southern Health that are cause for concern. *More than half of COVID-19 patients in intensive care units (14 out of 24) are from Southern Health and 50 of the 118 hospitalizations come from that region, which makes up about 15 per cent of the Manitoba population. *

By contrast, only four ICU patients are from Winnipeg. 

The connection between high infection rates and low vaccination uptake in Southern Health is indisputable. Only 65 per cent of people over the age of 12 in that district have received both doses of the COVID-19 vaccine. In Winnipeg, it’s 87 per cent. It’s between 79 and 80 per cent in the three other health regions. 

Low vaccination uptake is also linked to higher hospitalization rates. Provincewide, *almost three-quarters of active COVID-19 patients in hospital are not fully vaccinated; 95 per cent of active cases in ICU have not been immunized. * 








Province's reaction to Southern Health COVID-19 crisis is... crickets


If the test positivity rate for COVID-19 rose to double digits in Winnipeg, public health officials would have no choice but to implement strict measures to curb the spread of the virus. Yet the provi...



www.winnipegfreepress.com





This might be a lot of political science for a little berry to comprehend in one sitting though. Mind you, who needs political science when you have your own make belief science to guide you.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 7, 2021)

@Jimdamick hasn't been seen since 10/19, the last time he had Covid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> @Jimdamick hasn't been seen since 10/19, the last time he had Covid.
> 
> View attachment 5024212


he was over covid itself a while at that point but was a long hauler with some quality of life issues. he went back to drinking after sobering up too. hope he gets straight again, sounded loke he had many decent years left


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 7, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> he was over covid itself a while at that point but was a long hauler with some quality of life issues. he went back to drinking after sobering up too. hope he gets straight again, sounded loke he had many decent years left


are you able to reach out to him?


----------



## mooray (Nov 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> @Jimdamick hasn't been seen since 10/19, the last time he had Covid.
> 
> View attachment 5024212


You're making fun of a person here that has actually had things pretty rough?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> You're *making fun of a person here* that has actually had things pretty rough?


what are you talking about?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Case numbers are a bogus metric. More political science. Very easy to rig the results to what ever you want.


and by reporting directly to Der Kommissar (which he had the states doing; bypassing the CDC), what amount of cases do you think he reported?


More
Less
Same
brace for it..they* didn't pay more* for Covid cases at the hospital if Covid was on your Death Certificate.









Trump Administration Orders Hospitals To Bypass CDC, Send COVID-19 Data To Washington


The Trump administration has ordered hospitals to send data on COVID-19 patients directly to the Department of Health and Human Services, bypassing the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.




www.npr.org


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 7, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> "A FIVE-DAY COURSE of molnupiravir, the new medicine being hailed as a “huge advance” in the treatment of Covid-19, costs $17.74 to produce, according to a report issued last week by drug pricing experts at the Harvard School of Public Health and King’s College Hospital in London. Merck is charging the U.S. government $712 for the same amount of medicine, or 40 times the price."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we allow it; i've also noticed RX was taken off the BBB Bill..we're getting elder care- someone to fold your laundry oh! and a hearing aid if you need.

so i'm not getting anything from this.

@UncleBuck will have a lot of work from Infrastructure..Colorado needs housing desparately..this is his opportunity to kill it.


----------



## mooray (Nov 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> what are you talking about?


My apologies, was going too fast and mistook your post for three berries.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 7, 2021)

printer said:


> Political science? Really.
> 
> *COVID test positivity rate in Southern Health region soars*
> 
> ...


Completely missed my point but proved it. The numbers are easy to rig for the headlines.


----------



## printer (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Completely missed my point but proved it. The numbers are easy to rig for the headlines.


How are the numbers rigged? The hicks (actually good Christian folk that are not that educated and do not trust government) are the ones that are passing around the virus and using up hospital resources when a shot could keep them out of a hospital bed or the ICU. Some of their pastor's held anti-mask rallies.

Please explain how the numbers are being rigged for the headline. No really, I want to know how you come up with that.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 7, 2021)

printer said:


> How are the numbers rigged? The hicks (actually good Christian folk that are not that educated and do not trust government) are the ones that are passing around the virus and using up hospital resources when a shot could keep them out of a hospital bed or the ICU. Some of their pastor's held anti-mask rallies.
> 
> Please explain how the numbers are being rigged for the headline. No really, I want to know how you come up with that.


The actual test and how many times they screen to look for whatever it is they are looking for, sometimes 15 which would be normal (as I understand it) but up to 50 times if they really really need to find something.. These are not the old school petrie dish test. That won't find anything......

I believe the only way the Covid-19 virus has been isolated is through DNA fragments and that is what the test look for. So it's all computer generated data.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> we allow it; i've also noticed RX was taken off the BBB Bill..we're getting elder care- someone to fold your laundry oh! and a hearing aid if you need.
> 
> so i'm not getting anything from this.
> 
> @UncleBuck will have a lot of work from Infrastructure..Colorado needs housing desparately..this is his opportunity to kill it.


https://www.forbes.com/sites/ebauer/2021/11/06/the-prescription-drug-price-negotiation-plan-in-the-biden-bbb-bill-is-not-what-its-claimed-to-be/

there are "rx negotiations"...but not really...i'm guessing sinema had something to do with this...too bad we didn't know 13 republicans would vote for the bill, we could have told sinema and manchin to get fucked and given them the big fat fucking goose egg they deserved


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> as I understand it


:^)


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 7, 2021)

printer said:


> How are the numbers rigged? The hicks (actually good Christian folk that are not that educated and do not trust government) are the ones that are passing around the virus and using up hospital resources *when a shot cou*ld keep them out of a hospital bed or the ICU. Some of their pastor's held anti-mask rallies.
> 
> Please explain how the numbers are being rigged for the headline. No really, I want to know how you come up with that.


Delta Airlines has a non-vaxx surcharge of $200/month to offset the cost of hospitalization..somewhere the idea of not covering a Covid hospitalization due to available vaccine has been bandied about.

Ummmmmmm it's not cheap, The average cost of hospital care for COVID-19 patients without insurance or who receive out-of-network care varies greatly by age – from *$51,389 for patients between 21- and 40-years-old* to* $78,569 for patients between 41 and 60 years old, according to updated cost analysis data from FAIR Health.Nov 5, 2020*
*Average cost of hospital care for COVID-19 ranges from ...*
https://www.healthcarefinancenews.com › news › average...

just get the fvckin' shot man.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Completely missed my point but proved it. The numbers are easy to rig for the headlines.



You take being a retard to a whole new level.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You take being a retard to the annoyingly familiar GQP level.


Fify


----------



## printer (Nov 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The actual test and how many times they screen to look for whatever it is they are looking for, sometimes 15 which would be normal (as I understand it) but up to 50 times if they really really need to find something.. These are not the old school petrie dish test. That won't find anything......
> 
> I believe the only way the Covid-19 virus has been isolated is through DNA fragments and that is what the test look for. So it's all computer generated data.


Uh, "You believe." In other words you do not know. Also the area where "You believe" that they test what they are looking for accounts for half of the province's covid cases in hospital. So you say there is no relationship between the 15% positive results of the testing and the 50% cases in the province while accounting for only 15% of the province's population.

Stop making up stuff in your head what 'you believe' reality is. I happened to work in the medical complex (over 35 buildings and about 3 million square feet, patient care, research, laboratories) where the tests you say they alter for political purposes take place. And I have talked to many of the people you think are misleading the public.

And what will our provincial government gain by altering the counts? Unlike the US there is not a political divide in the majority of people on covid. Please tell me why they would need to make up results? And why the countless people in the system would all go along with it without one whistleblower?

You seem to view Canada through your US-centric glasses. You have no clue of what you are talking about.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 7, 2021)

It's all that maple syrup, makes the science stick.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 8, 2021)

printer said:


> Uh, "You believe." In other words you do not know. Also the area where "You believe" that they test what they are looking for accounts for half of the province's covid cases in hospital. So you say there is no relationship between the 15% positive results of the testing and the 50% cases in the province while accounting for only 15% of the province's population.
> 
> Stop making up stuff in your head what 'you believe' reality is. I happened to work in the medical complex (over 35 buildings and about 3 million square feet, patient care, research, laboratories) where the tests you say they alter for political purposes take place. And I have talked to many of the people you think are misleading the public.
> 
> ...


I don't know what being Canadian has to do with how the test is done.


----------



## printer (Nov 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I don't know what being Canadian has to do with how the test is done.


Avoid the question of the numbers, is that not typical? OK, since you do not know what being Canadian has to do with doing the test answer the question why the government would manipulate the data to get the numbers they want given that there is no advantage for them to have a high case count (which is also backed up by the having 15% of the province's population but half the cases in the hospitals and over 3/4 of the cases in the ICU's.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 8, 2021)

printer said:


> Avoid the question of the numbers, is that not typical? OK, since you do not know what being Canadian has to do with doing the test answer the question why the government would manipulate the data to get the numbers they want given that there is no advantage for them to have a high case count (which is also backed up by the having 15% of the province's population but half the cases in the hospitals and over 3/4 of the cases in the ICU's.


When I talk about manipulating the data it is the actual Covid test not the percent of people with the cases.

Good thing that ChYnese anal Covid testing didn't catch on.....


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> When I talk about manipulating the data it is the actual Covid test not the percent of people with the cases.
> 
> Good thing that ChYnese anal Covid testing didn't catch on.....


So you are saying that the people who dedicate their lives to keeping Americans healthy are the ones somehow manipulating data when they test the people who come to them to seek treatment. Risking their entire careers to do what, make Biden look bad with higher numbers of the virus?







What I don't get however is why @rollitup allows the racist shit with the troll misspelling China.


----------



## printer (Nov 8, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> When I talk about manipulating the data it is the actual Covid test not the percent of people with the cases.
> 
> Good thing that ChYnese anal Covid testing didn't catch on.....


Yes, please tell me about the manipulation and why it would be done here. After all, you did say that they manipulate the data to suit the naritive. I am wondering why they would manipulate the data coming out of one area?


----------



## printer (Nov 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So you are saying that the people who dedicate their lives to keeping Americans healthy are the ones somehow manipulating data when they test the people who come to them to seek treatment. Risking their entire careers to do what, make Biden look bad with higher numbers of the virus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a different country manipulating data to make Biden look good, to all those Americans that do not know what goes on outside the US.


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

Just a note to help the folks doing their own research not to look so stupid. The virus doesn't have DNA, it has RNA. If you dream of being a master troll, you are going to have to up your game.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> What I don't get however is why @rollitup allows the racist shit with the troll misspelling China.


Yep, that precious little snowflake is trying so hard to rankle other members here! He's just so adorable.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Yep, that precious little snowflake is trying so hard to rankle other members here! He's just so adorable.


i wouldn't mind a serious debate, with links and quotes to back things up...but it always seems to devolve into cocksucker this and motherfucker that, or libtard this and magat that almost immediately. lately i've been trying to invite that kind of real debate, waiting at least half a dozen exchanges before i start to lose patience...and i've yet to have anyone reply with a quote or link from a reputable source...newsmax and Fox are not reputable sites...carlson, beck, and limbaugh are not reputable sources of information...bannon and rogan are both total horseshit....


----------



## HGCC (Nov 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wouldn't mind a serious debate, with links and quotes to back things up...but it always seems to devolve into cocksucker this and motherfucker that, or libtard this and magat that almost immediately. lately i've been trying to invite that kind of real debate, waiting at least half a dozen exchanges before i start to lose patience...and i've yet to have anyone reply with a quote or link from a reputable source...newsmax and Fox are not reputable sites...carlson, beck, and limbaugh are not reputable sources of information...bannon and rogan are both total horseshit....


I will argue with you amigo! You aren't going to get it from central Illinois over there.

I disagree that the more liberal/left portion of the dems are responsible for dems failing to deliver stuff and bidens falling poll numbers. The play to the middle makes sense, but I think it alienates the left and those voters the dems want to attract are fairweather fans, once the Republicans stop screaming offensive shit they are going back.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 9, 2021)

I see the CRT test is going to be discontinued in December. The new test will be done with one owned by Gates and Soros.









CDC: PCR Covid-19 'Gold Standard' Test to Be Discontinued, Replaced With Equally Flawed Testing


FDA finally will discontinue use of disastrous PCR Covid-19 testing...the same should occur for the equally flawed antibody/antigen tests.




www.unite4truth.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I see the CRT test is going to be discontinued in December. The new test will be done with one owned by Gates and Soros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HGCC (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm just glad they realized soros needed a co-villian. He was lonely.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I see the CRT test is going to be discontinued in December. The new test will be done with one owned by Gates and Soros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you ever looked at a newsite that isn't an obvious trumptard/russian agent disinformation source? because that's all you've ever linked to


----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2021)

United 4 Truth. I needed a good laugh this morning.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> have you ever looked at a newsite that isn't an obvious trumptard/russian agent disinformation source? because that's all you've ever linked to


For shits and giggles I actually clicked on that link. Aside from being a rather questionable source, it was also an almost 3 month old article. Last updated August 12, so not exactly a hot take, just recycled pot stirring.


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I see the CRT test is going to be discontinued in December. The new test will be done with one owned by Gates and Soros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you would rather bring up 3 moth old shit rather than explain why the testing results in my province is driven by politics, saying that the low vaxed area has 7 1/2 times the test positive rate than the city where the vax rate is 85%. But that is OK, it is not like what you say has any relevance for anyone here.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 9, 2021)

printer said:


> I see you would rather bring up 3 moth old shit rather than explain why the testing results in my province is driven by politics, saying that the low vaxed area has 7 1/2 times the test positive rate than the city where the vax rate is 85%. But that is OK, it is not like what you say has any relevance for anyone here.


I see the CRT test that is too easy to manipulate is being discontinued. I'm sure the ones Gates and Soros are going to sell are on the up and up.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I see the CRT test that is too easy to manipulate is being discontinued. I'm sure the ones Gates and Soros are going to sell are on the up and up.


So what has that got to do with your saying the data in the articles I quoted being politically manipulated?


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 9, 2021)

printer said:


> So what has that got to do with your saying the data in the articles I quoted being politically manipulated?


The test are inaccurate and easily manipulated. Politics is why.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 9, 2021)

Retard


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I see the CRT test that is too easy to manipulate is being discontinued. I'm sure the ones Gates and Soros are going to sell are on the up and up.


you are a homosexual, right? dont reply to this if you are a homosexual


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I see the CRT test is going to be discontinued in December. The new test will be done with one owned by Gates and Soros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You pigs love wallowing in shit. No, Felicia, there was nothing wrong with the CDC's PSA test. It is still the gold standard and is a very speific and accurate test for detecting is infected by the novel coronavirus. The CDC did make an announcement that the test they developed will be discontinued but not for the reasons given in that fake story you posted. They are doing so because there are plenty of alternatives that meet FDA certification. 

LOL at the Soros reference. For you, lying is like a Tourette's tic. No thought behind it, you just lie. 









Viral Posts Misrepresent CDC Announcement on COVID-19 PCR Test - FactCheck.org


Scientists consider polymerase chain reaction, or PCR, tests a highly reliable tool for diagnosing COVID-19. But social media posts are misrepresenting a recent Centers for Disease Control and Prevention announcement regarding the eventual discontinuation of its own test, falsely claiming the...




www.factcheck.org





*Viral Posts Misrepresent CDC Announcement on COVID-19 PCR Test*

_In the early days of the COVID-19 pandemic, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention developed and deployed its own polymerase chain reaction, or PCR, test to identify infections with the novel coronavirus (although its initial rollout was beset with some issues).

A year and a half later, the federal agency has notified labs that it will — at the end of 2021 — withdraw its emergency use authorization request for the test to the Food and Drug Administration, thereby discontinuing its use.

The agency in a July 21 notice recommended that labs use “one of the many FDA-authorized alternatives” and said it “encourages laboratories to consider adoption of a multiplexed method that can facilitate detection and differentiation of SARS-CoV-2 and influenza viruses.” Such multiplex tests, including one from the CDC, can look for both the novel coronavirus and multiple types of influenza at the same time — which conserves testing materials and allows public health labs to do influenza surveillance while testing for SARS-CoV-2, or the virus that causes COVID-19.

But the CDC did not say it was no longer supporting the use of PCR tests in general, many of which have been authorized by the FDA — or that its original PCR test for SARS-CoV-2 can’t tell the difference between coronavirus and influenza — as viral posts spreading online falsely claim._


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I don't know what being Canadian has to do with how the test is done.


What you don't know could fill libraries. 

For example,


Three Berries said:


> The actual test and how many times they screen to look for whatever it is they are looking for, sometimes 15 which would be normal (as I understand it) but up to 50 times if they really really need to find something.. These are not the old school petrie dish test. That won't find anything......
> 
> I believe the only way the *Covid-19 virus has been isolated is through DNA fragments* and that is what the test look for. So it's all computer generated data.


Coronavirus is an RNA virus and contains no DNA. The PSA test developed by the CDC is very specific and accurate for detecting the novel Coronavirus, SARS-COV-2. This is a futile thing to say because another thing you know nothing about are PSA tests.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 9, 2021)

Got the covid booster and a flu shot, my arm hurts, target runs a smooth operation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2021)

I wonder how many of those 60 million are republicans?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*More Than 60 Million Americans Have Not Received The Covid Vaccine*





New York Times columnist David Leonhardt noticed that the gap in the Covid death toll between red and blue America continues to grow. Dr. Nahid Bhadelia explains why she says we’re also losing ground against a diseases we’ve already defeated.


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Got the covid booster and a flu shot, my arm hurts, target runs a smooth operation.


The wife called the county health department to set up her booster. She asked them if I could get mine, even though I'm only 60. The person on the line said, "If I set him up an appointment he can." So I'm going to get mine a little earlier than planned. Got to love small towns.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 10, 2021)

Arm is still sore and more tired than usual, could be either shot, no big deal though. 

I didn't really need the booster, not in contact with the public that much and not in any risk groups, but eh, its there so might as well. 

Ultimately my thinking was the soros funded mind control in the flu vaccine would counteract the nanochips in bill gates carona vaccine. Battle of the billionaires, gonna be a stalemate so I will be fine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2021)

https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/580770-unvaccinated-20-times-more-likely-to-die-from-covid-19-texas-study

bet this is chapping abbot's ass, and cruz's too...honestly, at this point in the game, i kind of feel this is good news, Texas needs to get rid of some of it's stupider citizens desperately...


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What you don't know could fill libraries.
> 
> For example,
> 
> ...


Isn’t that for prostate?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Isn’t that for prostate?


uh, yeah.

PCR


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

Sister's crew is coming in next week from Denver. Every time they come to visit, there seems to be a new wave starting out there.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 11, 2021)

How SARS-CoV-2 in American deer could alter the course of the global pandemic


Scientists have evidence that SARS-CoV-2 is circulating in white-tailed deer in the U.S. They say the findings could essentially dash any hopes of eliminating the virus in the U.S. — and the world.




www.npr.org


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 11, 2021)

France experiencing start of fifth wave of COVID epidemic










France experiencing start of fifth wave of COVID epidemic -minister


France is at the beginning of a fifth wave of the coronavirus epidemic, Health Minister Olivier Veran said on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## HGCC (Nov 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Arm is still sore and more tired than usual, could be either shot, no big deal though.
> 
> I didn't really need the booster, not in contact with the public that much and not in any risk groups, but eh, its there so might as well.
> 
> Ultimately my thinking was the soros funded mind control in the flu vaccine would counteract the nanochips in bill gates carona vaccine. Battle of the billionaires, gonna be a stalemate so I will be fine.


Back to feeling fine. Wife got both flu and the booster yesterday and feels bad today, but I would imagine will feel fine tomorrow. 

Lots of achy joints (lol) was the big side effect, tbh I think that was more the flu shot than the covid one


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 12, 2021)

New clues to the biology of long COVID are starting to emerge


Scientists have begun to find abnormalities in the immune systems of some long-COVID patients that might help explain the syndrome, at least in some people. But there is still much more to learn.




www.npr.org


----------



## injinji (Nov 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> New clues to the biology of long COVID are starting to emerge
> 
> 
> Scientists have begun to find abnormalities in the immune systems of some long-COVID patients that might help explain the syndrome, at least in some people. But there is still much more to learn.
> ...


A lady my wife used to work with died of covid. Her daughter still has long covid over a year later. This is going to effect as many or more folks than actually died of it. It could be with them for the rest of their lives.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 12, 2021)

3 snow leopards die of COVID-19 at Nebraska zoo


Three snow leopards have died of COVID-19 at the Lincoln Children’s Zoo in Nebraska, officials say. It follows the death of another snow leopard at a South Dakota zoo last month. “It is with deep sadness that we inform our community that three snow leopards at the Lincoln Children’s Zoo have...




bnonews.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2021)

Well well … get those anti vax pinheads and treat them like infected pus bags !

Cheers !


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 13, 2021)

Maine has it's highest number of hospitalized covid patients since the start of the pandemic, the virus is not going away anytime soon.


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2021)

Well, I can now figure out why Trump gave Christie antibody therapy! I thought he'd let him die!









Trump called Chris Christie when they were both hospitalized with COVID-19 to make sure he wouldn't be blamed for the infection, book says


Donald Trump was admitted to the hospital on October 2, 2020, while Christie checked himself into Morristown Medical Center in New Jersey a day later.




www.businessinsider.com





*Trump called Chris Christie when they were both hospitalized with COVID-19 to make sure he wouldn't be blamed for the infection, book says*


Chris Christie's book says Trump called when they were both in the hospital with COVID-19, per the NYT.
Christie said Trump wanted to ensure he wouldn't be blamed for Christie's infection.
"Are you going to say you got it from me?" Trump asked, per the extract.
When Chris Christie was hospitalized with COVID-19 last October, then-President Donald Trump called to make sure he wouldn't be blamed for the infection, according to Christie's new book, which was cited by The New York Times.

Trump's phone call to the former New Jersey governor came during a coronavirus outbreak at the White House in 2020, the Independent reported, which resulted in at least 48 staffers testing positive for the virus and Trump himself being hospitalized.

Trump made the call while he was hospitalized at the Walter Reed National Military Medical Center in Maryland, the excerpt cited in The Times said.

Trump was admitted to Walter Reed on October 2, and Christie checked himself into the Morristown Medical Center in New Jersey the day later...


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, I can now figure out why Trump gave Christie antibody therapy! I thought he'd let him die!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rats only think of other rats ratting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2021)

Looks looks boosters twice a year and antiviral treatments for awhile, until they come up with better vaccines. We will see what this winter brings, at least now we've got plenty of tools to deal with it. Future boosters might be in the form of a pill though, as will some covid vaccines.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Long-term effectiveness of Pfizer/BioNTech two-dose regimen mRNA vaccine


A group of scientists from Israel sought to evaluate the long-term effectiveness of the BioNTech/Pfizer mRNA BNT162b2 vaccine.




www.news-medical.net


----------



## Moflow (Nov 14, 2021)

Will Covid Still Impact Christmas In 5 Years? Here's What The Experts Say


Professor Tim Spector believes Covid will impact 'Christmases for the next five years', but not everyone agrees.




www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5028645


Winning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5028645


One less republican voter...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2021)

"Last week, an estimated 2,000 protestors gathered outside parliament in Wellington (New Zealand) and across the country, waving large Trump flags and carrying anti-vaccination signs".

Trumps a fkn menace. You yanks have a lot of explaining to do!

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-59286563


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 15, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> "Last week, an estimated 2,000 protestors gathered outside parliament in Wellington (New Zealand) and across the country, waving large Trump flags and carrying anti-vaccination signs".
> 
> Trumps a fkn menace. You yanks have a lot of explaining to do!
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-59286563


Isn't Rupert Murdoch from Australia?

There are a lot of nations that have a lot to answer for with this orange menace and all the nazi's that continue to support the militarized trolls that continue to push for him.


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2021)

NPR had some good reporting on long covid.









New clues to the biology of long COVID are starting to emerge


Scientists have begun to find abnormalities in the immune systems of some long-COVID patients that might help explain the syndrome, at least in some people. But there is still much more to learn.




www.npr.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 15, 2021)

Avian influenza diagnosed at Dutch poultry farm in Tzum


Avian influenza was diagnosed on a broiler poultry farm in Tzum in the province of Friesland in the Netherlands Sunday evening. Government authorities believe it was a highly pathogenic variant.




www.thepoultrysite.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Avian influenza diagnosed at Dutch poultry farm in Tzum
> 
> 
> Avian influenza was diagnosed on a broiler poultry farm in Tzum in the province of Friesland in the Netherlands Sunday evening. Government authorities believe it was a highly pathogenic variant.
> ...


Did you hear about this one. Kind of scary, but they say it's a good thing they found it.









New coronavirus, likely from dogs, infects people in Malaysia and Haiti


It could turn out to be the eighth coronavirus known to spread to humans. Some scientists think doctors and researchers should start actively looking for this virus in patients.




www.npr.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2021)

*New Reporting Reinforces Trump's Criminal Liability for Avoidable COVID Deaths: An Analysis*





New CNN reporting reveals that Donald Trump "pressured" CDC officials to "alter scientific guidance" regarding the dangers of the Coronavirus and "muzzled" CDC officials from informing members of the public about how to protect themselves.

This video surveys the elements of the crime of involuntary manslaughter under the laws of the District of Columbia and demonstrates how and why Donald Trump is criminally responsible for avoidable COVID deaths.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *New Reporting Reinforces Trump's Criminal Liability for Avoidable COVID Deaths: An Analysis*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he gets sentenced to 1 day in prison for each such instance of manslaughter. To be served consecutively. Imagine having to appeal each instance individually.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 15, 2021)

Flu rips through University of Michigan campus, bringing CDC to Ann Arbor


Influenza is sweeping the University of Michigan's Ann Arbor campus, with 528 cases diagnosed at the University Health Service since Oct. 6.



www.freep.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Isn't Rupert Murdoch from Australia?
> 
> There are a lot of nations that have a lot to answer for with this orange menace and all the nazi's that continue to support the militarized trolls that continue to push for him.


Yes, but the kiwi's are not waving Murdock flags.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yes, but the kiwi's are not waving Murdock flags.


Perhaps only because he helped con Dummy into taking visible point.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Perhaps only because he helped con Dummy into taking visible point.


Funny how Americans try to protect trump and his kind. Its all someone elses fault...


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Funny how Americans try to protect trump and his kind. Its all someone elses fault...


That does not describe me or the point I’m making.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> That does not describe me or the point I’m making.


Then your point was not understood. Sounds to me like a deflection.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Then your point was not understood. Sounds to me like a deflection.


I am bothered that you see my post as possibly backing that man. Please reread without preload.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am bothered that you see my post as possibly backing that man. Please reread without preload.


Still sounds to me that your insinuating that its not the American peoples fault for making Trump President and wanting to hear more about him. making him bigger than he is and projecting that Trumpism around the world.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Still sounds to me that your insinuating that its not the American peoples fault for making Trump President and wanting to hear more about him. making him bigger than he is and projecting that Trumpism around the world.


Oh assuredly not. I’m suggesting that that man’s popularity is more coordinated with international conspiracies than is generally said. I oppose every element of that man.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 15, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Still sounds to me that your insinuating that its not the American peoples fault for making Trump President and wanting to hear more about him. making him bigger than he is and projecting that Trumpism around the world.


not my fault. Didn't vote for Trump, never even voted Republican. 

Is it your fault that Australia has a dismal record of protecting the environment?









Australia’s climate policy is all talk and no trousers


It relies too much on future technology and not enough on present action




www.economist.com





Why didn't you stop it?


----------



## HGCC (Nov 15, 2021)

Well we can all agree that Paul hogan is a national treasure of both nations.

Murdochs fox broke American brains for a solid 15 years before trump. We are stupid and believe the TV. As such, the dominant world player became a 5 year old mad that they are tired but refusing to go to sleep. So we made everyone the babysitter.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> not my fault. Didn't vote for Trump, never even voted Republican.
> 
> Is it your fault that Australia has a dismal record of protecting the environment?
> 
> ...


Are people waving Sco Mo flags in America? Or to be more accurate The last Prime ministers flag of Malcolm Turnbull? Are they spreading misinformation as they do it?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Well we can all agree that Paul hogan is a national treasure of both nations.
> 
> Murdochs fox broke American brains for a solid 15 years before trump. We are stupid and believe the TV. As such, the dominant world player became a 5 year old mad that they are tired but refusing to go to sleep. So we made everyone the babysitter.


Strange how Americans went full Fox. Even Aussie Fox which has a small viewership here isnt as wacky as the American Fox.
Trump did bring out the racism and the tin foil hate crowd here (and in New Zealand) and made it more acceptable. Which is just so backward.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> not my fault. Didn't vote for Trump, never even voted Republican.
> 
> Is it your fault that Australia has a dismal record of protecting the environment?
> 
> ...


And Yes, It is my fault that Australia has an abysmal record of protecting the Environment. Its on all of us.
As you know the State I live in has been net Zero 6 out of the last 7 years. How is your State going? Is it net Zero?

Only last night I was harassing a friend who is running for a Federal Senator seat this coming federal election. Ill share some of our conversation.

Me: — Fossil fuel subsidies cost Australians a staggering $10.3 billion in FY 2020-21 with one Commonwealth tax break alone ($7.84 billion) ..

Him: Australia will never meet emissions targets.. ever.
We are too far invested in mineral wealth.

Me: Your fixating and came to that one thing? My answer is not with that attitude. Tas, a state in the federation, has been net 0 Emissions 6 out of the last 7 years. We have, as like every State in Australia said, we would be net 0 in 2030. Some of us are already there and some are not far behind. Is that why you want to get rid of the States Gov? To rip up their environmental success and goals?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 16, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Strange how Americans went full Fox. Even Aussie Fox which has a small viewership here isnt as wacky as the American Fox.
> Trump did bring out the racism and the tin foil hate crowd here (and in New Zealand) and made it more acceptable. Which is just so backward.


Do you mean Sky News or Fox? I have not seen many Sky News videos about anything American that is not full on right wing fucktarded.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Do you mean Sky News or Fox? I have not seen many Sky News videos about anything American that is not full on right wing fucktarded.


Sky News is on Fox here. Same/same


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 16, 2021)

*coughs without covering mouth*


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 16, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> *coughs without covering mouth*


I blame your mom/upbringing.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 16, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Strange how Americans went full Fox. Even Aussie Fox which has a small viewership here isnt as wacky as the American Fox.
> Trump did bring out the racism and the tin foil hate crowd here (and in New Zealand) and made it more acceptable. Which is just so backward.


We believe anyone with an accent. 

Tbh, I put the blame on the consumer not the producer. Americans are fuckin dumb as a whole, we really leaned into news as some sort of political/culture divide. The W. Bush years seemed to be when the split really took hold, after 9/11 and the start of the middle east debacle a schism sort of appeared with people accepting different realities.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 16, 2021)

HGCC said:


> We believe anyone with an accent.
> 
> Tbh, I put the blame on the consumer not the producer. Americans are fuckin dumb as a whole, we really leaned into news as some sort of political/culture divide. The W. Bush years seemed to be when the split really took hold, after 9/11 and the start of the middle east debacle a schism sort of appeared with people accepting different realities.


I don't understand the "All people are bad because less than half are real shits". Republicans can not win a national majority vote. Are the majority responsible for the actions of a minority? No. I do not accept blame for Trump, Bush or Gaetz. Those people represent the past. There was a time when they were a super majority and nothing could be done but endure them. That time is not now. We didn't accept the "both sides have good people" argument. That had worked well in times gone by.

US democracy is in peril because right wing authoritarians are losing free and fair elections that they used to own. The constitution was written to skew power towards smaller groups or probably more accurately put, prevent the majority from calling all the shots. But fascists are losing even the necessary numbers to win elections that are skewed toward them. Trump lost because of that. Americans are just as dumb as everyone else or more but more than half of those dumb voters chose Biden.

We are in transition and right wing systemic racist-misogynist-bigoted MAGA ideology is what we are transitioning away from. This social struggle is because we are headed toward multicultural democracy and people who support the status quo are literally up in arms. So, no. I don't accept blame for them. I see opportunity going forward. I think we are winning too.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 16, 2021)

You always make good points man.

I guess I do concur, not everyone bought into it and shouldn't be held responsible for those that did. I do desperately want a populace that can make the distinction between real and fake. We are all part of the same group, Americans, so I guess it's a failing of education or something I can't quite define, but I sort of hold the nation responsible when it has failed its populace in some way. Buying into bullshit is the byproduct.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 16, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I blame your mom/upbringing.


I blame Trump


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 16, 2021)

HGCC said:


> You always make good points man.
> 
> I guess I do concur, not everyone bought into it and shouldn't be held responsible for those that did. I do desperately want a populace that can make the distinction between real and fake. We are all part of the same group, Americans, so I guess it's a failing of education or something I can't quite define, but I sort of hold the nation responsible when it has failed its populace in some way. Buying into bullshit is the byproduct.


Not picking a fight, just asking. What good does "holding the nation responsible" for the votes of a minority accomplish? I'm all for owning up to facts and taking responsibility for my bad decisions and actions. That's one way to improve one's self. But this blame everybody for the actions of a few makes no sense to me. What do we do with that going forward?


----------



## HGCC (Nov 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Not picking a fight, just asking. What good does "holding the nation responsible" for the votes of a minority accomplish? I'm all for owning up to facts and taking responsibility for my bad decisions and actions. That's one way to improve one's self. But this blame everybody for the actions of a few makes no sense to me. What do we do with that going forward?


I don't think that's what I meant/said, at least in terms of voting?

I hold the nation responsible for underlying conditions. Going forward, we address those issues or a bunch of stupid consequences occur that we all have to deal with. Big topics like education fall under that government umbrella we are all responsible for, I don't think we have done a good job. It isnt necessarily about casting blame or personal responsibility, it's a societal problem that requires everyone to fix, so we need to take responsibility even if we aren't part of or a cause.

Edit: in this instance, we have a population that is poorly educated, resulting in a percentage of them believing nonsense and how that impacts how they live their lives...but the rest of us have to deal with their no mask coal rolling shit.

Edit: and I have no idea how to fix it. We are at the point being stupid is celebrated as a way to troll dems by large chunks of the population spanning large geographic areas.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 16, 2021)

HGCC said:


> You always make good points man.
> 
> I guess I do concur, not everyone bought into it and shouldn't be held responsible for those that did. I do desperately want a populace that can make the distinction between real and fake. We are all part of the same group, Americans, so I guess it's a failing of education or something I can't quite define, but I sort of hold the nation responsible when it has failed its populace in some way. Buying into bullshit is the byproduct.


I think a populace that can distinguish between real and fake is less important than how much of the populace chooses to exercise the capacity. In the States that is not being done by maybe every third adult.

Politicized education is a real problem. It reduces our ability and desire to make individual and rational choices based on information we verified without relying on sentiment or loyalty. 

I do think there is no collective solution here until our various levels of government act less pathological. In the meantime we take individual responsibility of our ideologies and how we came to them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 16, 2021)

The idiots in this country will destroy it.


----------



## printer (Nov 16, 2021)

*Pfizer signs deal to let generic drug companies make its COVID-19 antiviral pill*
Pfizer Inc. has signed a deal with a UN-backed group to allow other manufacturers to make its experimental COVID-19 antiviral pill, a move that could make the treatment available to more than half of the world's population.

In a statement issued Tuesday, Pfizer said it would grant a licence for the antiviral pill to the Geneva-based Medicines Patent Pool, which would let generic drug companies produce the pill for use in 95 countries, making up about 53 per cent of the world's population.

The deal excludes some large countries that have suffered devastating coronavirus outbreaks. For example, while a Brazilian drug company could get a licence to make the pill for export to other countries, the medicine could not be made generically for use in Brazil.

Still, health officials said the fact that the deal was struck even before Pfizer's pill has been authorized anywhere could help to end the pandemic quicker.

Under the terms of the agreement, Pfizer will not receive royalties on sales in low-income countries, and will waive royalties on sales in all countries covered by the agreement while COVID-19 remains a public health emergency.

Earlier this month, Pfizer said its clinical trial showed the pill cut the risk of hospitalization and death by between 85 and 89 per cent in people with mild to moderate coronavirus infections, if taken within three to five days of symptom onset. 

In a similar deal with the Medicines Patent Pool announced in October, Merck agreed to let other drugmakers make its COVID-19 pill, molnupiravir, available in 105 poorer countries. 

Fewer than one per cent of Pfizer's COVID-19 shots have gone to poorer countries. 


https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/pfizer-covid-19-antiviral-generic-manufacturers-agreement-1.6250458


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 16, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I don't think that's what I meant/said, at least in terms of voting?
> 
> I hold the nation responsible for underlying conditions. Going forward, we address those issues or a bunch of stupid consequences occur that we all have to deal with. Big topics like education fall under that government umbrella we are all responsible for, I don't think we have done a good job. It isnt necessarily about casting blame or personal responsibility, it's a societal problem that requires everyone to fix, so we need to take responsibility even if we aren't part of or a cause.
> 
> ...


Could it be that you are making the mistake of assuming most people are like you? Would you ever vote for Trump? About 47% of voters did. I don't think they are anything like me and yes, I blame them for Trump. I don't accept blame. None. 

We have a large tribe of right wing authoritarians and a larger collective of mostly liberals and social democrats with a few left or centrist authoritarians mixed in. Fascists, right wing authortarian white supremacists, are trying to force their will on the majority. There is no compromising with them. 

Racism is learned, we aren't born racist. Still though racism is prevalent in all economic groups of white people. This is a struggle, not a debate or even a case of lack of education. It's a class struggle between wealthier, white male dominated class that has long held power and most everybody else. Trump's followers are right wing authoritarians. They compartmentalize beliefs that contradict rather than try to learn from the contradictions. It's a different way of thinking. I think they want to be suppressed. They want to be told what to do. That's what make them authoritarians. 

This isn't just something I cooked up on my own. There has been quite a bit of research on the topic. 









Trump's America and the rise of the authoritarian personality


After World War II, psychologists identified character traits that explained why so many people were complicit in Hitler’s crimes. Are we seeing something similar now?




theconversation.com





_In the early 1980s, Bob Altemeyer, a professor at the University of Manitoba, refined the work with the F-scale and came up with a new definition of the authoritarian personality. Altemeyer renamed the authoritarian personality “right-wing authoritarianism” (RWA) and defined it as having three related dimensions. These were: a submission towards authorities, endorsement of aggressive behaviour if sanctioned by authorities, and a high level of conventionalism – that is conforming to old traditions and values.

Among antisocial traits and attitudes investigated in psychology, RWA definitely ranks high up the naughty list. Right-wing authoritarians are, for example, more racist, more discriminatory, more aggressive, more dehumanising, more prejudiced and more sexist than individuals with low RWA. They are also less empathic or altruistic. Another downside is that they tend to think less critically, instead basing their thoughts on what authority figures say and do._

Regarding education, some studies show Right wing authortarians are terrible at correcting false belief:









Right-wing authoritarians are less likely to update false beliefs after corrective feedback, study finds


New research has found that right-wing authoritarians tend to be less successful at correcting erroneous beliefs than others. The study, published in ...




www.psypost.org


----------



## HGCC (Nov 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Could it be that you are making the mistake of assuming most people are like you? Would you ever vote for Trump? About 47% of voters did. I don't think they are anything like me and yes, I blame them for Trump. I don't accept blame. None.
> 
> We have a large tribe of right wing authoritarians and a larger collective of mostly liberals and social democrats with a few left or centrist authoritarians mixed in. Fascists, right wing authortarian white supremacists, are trying to force their will on the majority. There is no compromising with them.
> 
> ...


What makes those people fundamentally different though? (Idk, that's why I point at education, it's much a much broader issue but eh, that's the easy one). You are right, trump would never be an option and it was kind of appalling seeing people vote for him. Going to ignore that he dog whistled racism and such, I am thinking of the voters that saw him as a successful businessman and thought we needed some of that. That was stupid. Trump was obviously a dumb twat who inherited a bunch of money, why did like 47% of people believe that. Things can't get better until we get those folks on board, or remove them.

Edit: I remember people arguing W was smart because he went to Harvard. That had the same sort of effect where I really didn't understand how you could come to that conclusion if you were aware of the family history and who they were and how the world works.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 16, 2021)

There is a angle to this discussion that I think is worth considering with a little self evaluation(? IDK, not sure how to word it).

I have plenty to take blame for with the current state of our nation's issues at varying levels.

I really no longer eat meat, but I did for a long time, which means I voted with my dollars to support the fast for industries and meat producers that torture animals. Not to mention the food I do eat from the farms that use poor land management techniques that have caused so much fertilizer to work it's way into the water sources hammering animal populations.

I also never stopped driving, so I am as much to blame as the next (non-renewable industry profiting job holding) person. So the current climate crisis that we are in I take some of that blame in. Same with the use of our home's drains that carry all those soaps and detergents (as I am currently washing cloths) that I dump down that lead to more toxins entering the environment. I currently have the heat on that is burning propane. Running electricity to my fridge, tv, computer, etc.

On and on.

Shit I even enjoyed watching 'the Apprentice' the first couple years it was on, which added to the viewership of Trump's game show.

So while I tried to warn as many people as possible of the dangers of the racist platform that Trump ran on, and my current bullshit crusade to do my part to battle the online extremist spam that is still radicalizing our citizens, I can see how my actions have done their part to get us to where we are as a nation and world today.

Fuck Trump and all his evil minions that are trying to destroy everything we hold dear.



captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5029934


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Funny how Americans try to protect trump and his kind. Its all someone elses fault...


trump getting in was our fault...what everyone else on the planet did with him is on them...we have no liability for the stupidity of other world leaders


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Not picking a fight, just asking. What good does "holding the nation responsible" for the votes of a minority accomplish? I'm all for owning up to facts and taking responsibility for my bad decisions and actions. That's one way to improve one's self. But this blame everybody for the actions of a few makes no sense to me. What do we do with that going forward?


make luke satisfied that he made some bad muricans cry?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Could it be that you are making the mistake of assuming most people are like you? Would you ever vote for Trump? About 47% of voters did. I don't think they are anything like me and yes, I blame them for Trump. I don't accept blame. None.
> 
> We have a large tribe of right wing authoritarians and a larger collective of mostly liberals and social democrats with a few left or centrist authoritarians mixed in. Fascists, right wing authortarian white supremacists, are trying to force their will on the majority. There is no compromising with them.
> 
> ...


I am moved to ask: what is a centrist authoritarian?


----------



## printer (Nov 16, 2021)

I eat meat but if you average out the cost, under $1 a day, probably half that. My 2016 car does not have 19k km on it yet. Heat the house but planted cedars with some mulch, rock and gravel taking the place of grass. I have not watered the plants in over 15 years. Power, we are lucky here we generate it with falling water. They are talking export shortfall because of the drought. May have to pay more for it, oh well.

Trump, I told the people at work what he was before he was elected, without being checked he will take the US on a Nazi Germany route. Still time to prove me right, I hope I am wrong. I will not bet money on it. If covid did not hit I think he would have. Take your silver lining where you can. In 2001 I said China will become as industrialized as the West (Did not factor in India), one guy at work said we can not let them as the world can not sustain them having our standard of living. Told him there was nothing we could do about it short of going to war with them. 

I have been on some Right leaning forums trying to give a more truthful view of events, up to the election where TRUMP LOST (for any idiots here). I left them with the believe the election was stolen, he was out of office, I had hope and no hope for those on those sites. Had more hope for Biden, oh well.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 16, 2021)

HGCC said:


> What makes those people fundamentally different though? (Idk, that's why I point at education, it's much a much broader issue but eh, that's the easy one). You are right, trump would never be an option and it was kind of appalling seeing people vote for him. Going to ignore that he dog whistled racism and such, I am thinking of the voters that saw him as a successful businessman and thought we needed some of that. That was stupid. Trump was obviously a dumb twat who inherited a bunch of money, why did like 47% of people believe that. Things can't get better until we get those folks on board, or remove them.
> 
> Edit: I remember people arguing W was smart because he went to Harvard. That had the same sort of effect where I really didn't understand how you could come to that conclusion if you were aware of the family history and who they were and how the world works.


DIY posted a link to a way of looking at stupid people as ones who do harm to themselves and other people, rather than education or ability. 



DIY-HP-LED said:


> "Non-stupid people always underestimate the damaging power of stupid individuals. In particular non-stupid people constantly forget that at all times and places and under any circumstances to deal and/or associate with stupid people always turns out to be a costly mistake." Carlo Cipolla In the 1970s, an economic historian called Carlo Cipolla wrote a provocative article titled "The Basic Laws of Human Stupidity". This week's episode is about his theory of the destructiveness of stupid behavior and why it is so underestimated and misunderstood. Show Notes: The Basic Laws Of Human Stupidity by Carlo M. Cipolla The Five Universal Laws Of Stupidity by Corrine Purtill


In that model, Trump fits the definition of a bandit -- somebody who harms others and benefits himself. He leads stupid people into doing harm for him but also harming themselves to no real benefit. which makes him the most dangerous type of leader.

The Jan 6 rioters, for instance. Stupid
Trump: Bandit leading the stupids. 

It doesn't really help inform what to do, so not a very useful theory, just a different way to look at it. I have no idea why people follow fascist leaders but I do accept that they do.


----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I blame your mom/upbringing.


You are at least half right. I think it's genetics.


----------



## printer (Nov 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> DIY posted a link to a way of looking at stupid people as ones who do harm to themselves and other people, rather than education or ability.
> 
> In that model, Trump fits the definition of a bandit -- somebody who harms others and benefits himself. He leads stupid people into doing harm for him but also harming themselves to no real benefit. which makes him the most dangerous type of leader.
> 
> ...


Fascist leaders always use blame and fear to gain power. Hitler used the punishing terms of WWI and Jews in wealthy positions as reasons to take over. The country of the German People is being taken from Real Germans. The leaders are not fascist, they just want to make things right.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am moved to ask: what is a centrist authoritarian?


I was referring to socially centrist and politically authoritarian people Various political parties in the UK are shown in the matrix below:

 

By their standards, the BNP would be centrist socially and authoritarian politically. 

Wikipedia says they are far right, and they are politically but they support both right and left social policies. 

The *British National Party* (*BNP*) is a far-right, fascist political party in the United Kingdom. It is headquartered in Wigton, Cumbria, and its current leader is Adam Walker. A minor party, it has no elected representatives at any level of UK government. Founded in 1982, the party reached its greatest level of success in the 2000s, when it had over fifty seats in local government, one seat on the London Assembly, and two Members of the European Parliament.

Here's another one showing famous political leaders:



Hitler was a social centrist and a raging fascist/authoritarian. According to this way of dividing people. It's not very rigorous and not very useful but you asked and that's what I meant when I said "centrist authoritarian".


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I was referring to socially centrist and politically authoritarian people Various political parties in the UK are shown in the matrix below:
> 
> View attachment 5030003
> 
> ...


Thank you, will digest.


----------



## printer (Nov 16, 2021)

There are so many of these out there, some you wonder about. One had Canada more Libertarian than the US.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 16, 2021)

printer said:


> There are so many of these out there, some you wonder about. One had Canada more Libertarian than the US.


----------



## printer (Nov 16, 2021)

*GOP-Majority Court Chosen to Consider Biden Vaccine Mandate*
Challenges to President Joe Biden's COVID-19 vaccine mandate for private employers will be consolidated in the U.S. 6th Circuit Court of Appeals, a panel dominated by judges appointed by Republicans.

The Cincinnati-based court was selected Tuesday in a random drawing using ping-pong balls, a process employed when challenges to certain federal agency actions are filed in multiple courts.

The selection could be good news for those challenging the administration's vaccine requirement, which includes officials in 27 Republican-led states, employers and several conservative and business organizations. They argue the U.S. Occupational Safety and Health Administration does not have the authority to impose the mandate.

The challenges, along with some from unions that said the vaccine mandate didn't go far enough, were made this month in 12 circuit courts. Under an arcane system, it was up to the clerk of the Judicial Panel on Multidistrict litigation to select a ping-pong ball from a bin to choose where the cases would be heard.

It was a favorable outcome for Republicans. Eleven of the 16 full-time judges in the 6th Circuit were appointed by Republican presidents. Accounting for one of the Republican-appointed judges, Helene White, who often sides with judges appointed by Democrats and adding senior judges who are semi-retired but still hear cases, the split is 19-9 in favor of Republicans. Six of the full-time judges were appointed by former President Donald Trump.

It's not clear whether the court that will hear the case will act as the 5th Circuit did and side quickly with the Republican challengers. But legal experts have become increasingly concerned in recent years about the politicization of both federal and state courts, raising questions about whether justice is fairly administered or dispensed through a partisan lens. 








GOP-Majority Court Chosen to Consider Biden Vaccine Mandate


Challenges to President Joe Biden's COVID-19 vaccine mandate for private employers will be consolidated in the U.S. 6th Circuit Court of Appeals, a panel dominated by judges appointed by Republicans.The Cincinnati-based court was selected Tuesday in a random drawing using...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 16, 2021)

printer said:


> *GOP-Majority Court Chosen to Consider Biden Vaccine Mandate*
> Challenges to President Joe Biden's COVID-19 vaccine mandate for private employers will be consolidated in the U.S. 6th Circuit Court of Appeals, a panel dominated by judges appointed by Republicans.
> 
> The Cincinnati-based court was selected Tuesday in a random drawing using ping-pong balls, a process employed when challenges to certain federal agency actions are filed in multiple courts.
> ...


Well, here we go. FDR dealt with an even more entrenched conservative judiciary. In fact they defeated measures that would have saved lives during the great depression. Republicans haven't changed much.


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> US democracy is in peril because right wing authoritarians are losing free and fair elections that they used to own.


Can you explain in small words how democracy was safe when right wing authoritarians were winning?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 16, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Can you explain in small words how democracy was safe when right wing authoritarians were winning?


They paid lip service to democracy when they believed they would never lose control of the system.


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What good does "holding the nation responsible" for the votes of a minority accomplish?


Because it acknowledges that your country AND its citizens are responsible for ALL its actions, and that claiming no responsibility during the times when your team isn't in power is disingenuous. 

Because you are a "christian" nation and amighty Jeebus said you are your brother's keeper.

Because if it isn't your problem, whose problem is it?

It's not my fault, it's the "other political party" may let you sleep at night, but it doesn't accomplish a damn thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2021)

No matter how old, two shots of Pfizer vaccine don’t last - study


People’s ages had no effect on the vaccine’s waning, meaning that the vaccine waned for everyone and not just older people.




www.jpost.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 16, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Because it acknowledges that your country AND its citizens are responsible for ALL its actions, and that claiming no responsibility during the times when your team isn't in power is disingenuous.
> 
> Because you are a "christian" nation and amighty Jeebus said you are your brother's keeper.
> 
> ...


I never once signed onto a Christian nation.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 16, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> View attachment 5030112


Youre worse at this than rittenhouse is at shooting black people


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 16, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Because it acknowledges that your country AND its citizens are responsible for ALL its actions, and that claiming no responsibility during the times when your team isn't in power is disingenuous.
> 
> Because you are a "christian" nation and amighty Jeebus said you are your brother's keeper.
> 
> ...


Assigning blame is a fruitless activity. 

If you want to blame me for what Republicans do I'll reject it. I accept no blame for what they do. My conscience is clear.

I'm for positive change and I'm taking part to see that happens. Racism and police brutality is an issue that I feel strongly about. I was in the streets with Antifa in Portland when the Proud Boys first showed up for their first Trump sponsored Nazi parade. I documented the encounter in my posts at the time. I was there to witness, not fight. I have stepped up the number and amount of donations to candidates and PACs that I support. I do that to ensure the candidates I support can run competitive races. Of course, I vote. I also contact my representatives to let them know where I stand on important issues. I haven't yet, but I think I'll start attending school board meetings too. 

Fuck this "both sides bad" narrative. A couple thousand Republican white supremacists invaded our Capitol building with the intent of mudering Trump's political enemies and overturning an election that was almost perfect. Trump and his Republican allies fed that crowd lies about a stolen election. So, bullshit. I have done nothing wrong and accept no blame.

And no, I will not pour gasoline over myself and light it in protest over things I cannot change. I'm not like that. I do, on the other hand work for positive change.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 16, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> View attachment 5030112


Love that guy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Because it acknowledges that your country AND its citizens are responsible for ALL its actions, and that claiming no responsibility during the times when your team isn't in power is disingenuous.
> 
> Because you are a "christian" nation and amighty Jeebus said you are your brother's keeper.
> 
> ...


neither does you telling us a fucking thing....yet you still tell us fucking things...looks like a conundrum...


----------



## HGCC (Nov 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I never once signed onto a Christian nation.


...robroy would like to speak to you about taxes.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trump getting in was our fault...what everyone else on the planet did with him is on them...we have no liability for the stupidity of other world leaders


Yea, he was Americas fault. Was nice America didn't fail the intelligence test twice. Not sure he has gone very far away either.
I'm not sure on the second point. American Presidents meeting with Dictators like Kim Jong-Un gives them credibility on the world stage


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> make luke satisfied that he made some bad muricans cry?


Are you still upset i posted a quote from a Video you posted and you then over reacted and made it up to mean something completely different because you didn't watch the video you posted? 
You should of moved on from that the moment you actually watched the video you posted.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2021)

printer said:


> Fascist leaders always use blame and fear to gain power. Hitler used the punishing terms of WWI and Jews in wealthy positions as reasons to take over. The country of the German People is being taken from Real Germans. The leaders are not fascist, they just want to make things right.


Not just fascists leaders. Fear is a great driver. Look at the first response to any mention of stricter gun laws. "Protection" is thrown up straight away. "What IF a car load of jacked up Mexicans raid my house looking for Tv;s and guns and women to rape?"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)

Doesn't the FCC regulate this clown? He is on radio FFS!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Radio Host Rattled by Near-Death COVID Bout Is Now Spurting Vax Nonsense


YouTube/Stephen Tubbs ShowA conservative radio host in Denver, who was hospitalized with COVID-19 earlier this year, is now saturating the airwaves with misinformation about coronavirus vaccines.During a Friday afternoon segment of his eponymous KNUS radio show, Steffan Tubbs stood idly by and...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Doesn't the FCC regulate this clown? He is on radio FFS!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


the truth doesn't get these psychotic liars any attention...the ONLY people ignorant enough to listen to these types of morons buy into the anti vaxx horseshit, so they do too, whether they believe it or not, because that's what gets them strokes....


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2021)

presented without comment.

"I’m hoping they name a law after her so no one has to go through this," Ryan Drock told The Palm Beach Post, part of the USA TODAY Network. “If she had walked out of the hospital, she could have had the medication.”









Florida teacher at center of ivermectin lawsuit dies of COVID; husband says 'name a law after her'


A Florida teacher died from COVID-19, but her husband is pressing on with a lawsuit, upset the hospital didn't provide the unproven drug ivermectin.



www.usatoday.com





then if they gave it to her..it wasn't given soon enough.


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> "I’m hoping they name a law after her so no one has to go through this," Ryan Drock told The Palm Beach Post, part of the USA TODAY Network. “If she had walked out of the hospital, she could have had the medication.”


I had to laugh when I heard that on the news this morning. I told the wife it would be known as the don't be stupid law.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> presented without comment.
> 
> "I’m hoping they name a law after her so no one has to go through this," Ryan Drock told The Palm Beach Post, part of the USA TODAY Network. “If she had walked out of the hospital, she could have had the medication.”
> 
> ...


seems like he could have gone to any one of the many horse racing tracks in FL and got her some.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the truth doesn't get these psychotic liars any attention...the ONLY people ignorant enough to listen to these types of morons buy into the anti vaxx horseshit, so they do too, whether they believe it or not, because that's what gets them strokes....


the news is good, he can get it again just like the flu except the flu doesn't make our insides bleed out causing death.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

well, usually what happens is you get aspiration pneumonia and drown in your own fluids, unable to breath...but the result is the same...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 17, 2021)

They should name the vaccine after her.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> presented without comment.
> 
> "I’m hoping they name a law after her so no one has to go through this," Ryan Drock told The Palm Beach Post, part of the USA TODAY Network. “If she had walked out of the hospital, she could have had the medication.”
> 
> ...


Take boot. Place foot inside. Lace up boot. Proceed to make contact with toe of boot to morons head.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Take boot. Place foot inside. Lace up boot. Proceed to make contact with toe of boot to morons head.


would that be a steel toed boot?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, usually what happens is you get aspiration pneumonia and drown in your own fluids, unable to breath...but the result is the same...


the point is you need teeth.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> seems like he could have gone to any one of the many horse racing tracks in FL and got her some.


any feed supply and bring it in..he couldn't..she was already on respirator and i know he wouldn't be able to figure out how to get apple flavored horse paste into the IV.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 17, 2021)

Man, had to meet a bunch of higher ups that flew in for work stuff. Everyone keeps shaking my hand. Its weird. Cut it out guys germsssss


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> any feed supply and bring it in..he couldn't..she was already on respirator and i know he wouldn't be able to figure out how to get apple flavored horse paste into the IV.


so if my wife is in the hospital, i can demand any unproven treatment plan??? i could say i want bleach in her IV bag since i think it works? 
where does this nonsense end?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Man, had to meet a bunch of higher ups that flew in for work stuff. Everyone keeps shaking my hand. Its weird. Cut it out guys germsssss


cough into your hand, wipe it on your pants and then go to extend a handshake. works like a charm.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)

Suspended Texas doctor who promoted ivermectin as Covid treatment resigns


Dr. Mary Bowden, the Texas doctor who had her privileges suspended last week by Houston Methodist, has resigned from the hospital.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> any feed supply and bring it in..he couldn't..she was already on respirator and i know he wouldn't be able to figure out how to get apple flavored horse paste into the IV.


People are saying he tried applying it as a suppository, but she said between ventilator clicks “now darlin this ain the time to be lovin me up”.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Suspended Texas doctor who promoted ivermectin as Covid treatment resigns
> 
> 
> Dr. Mary Bowden, the Texas doctor who had her privileges suspended last week by Houston Methodist, has resigned from the hospital.
> ...


The good ole' I resigned so you didn't fire me' trick I am guessing.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> The good ole' I resigned so you didn't fire me' trick I am guessing.


Now is the time to hit her with a high-dollar malpractice suit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> The good ole' I resigned so you didn't fire me' trick I am guessing.


or maybe some republican politician hired her to be their personal physician...


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so if my wife is in the hospital, i can demand any unproven treatment plan??? i could say i want bleach in her IV bag since i think it works?
> where does this nonsense end?


correct. but they wouldn't do it because it's bleach. you would have to go to court to fight for your right to poison your wife.

but Righties know there is more than one way to skin a cat; you would just have to get a syringe and medication that you wish to dose your loved one with..if it's thick you have to add water mix it up so it can flow through the needle..just walk into ICU and inject the concoction of your choice into IV port..it's located right where the IV needle goes into arm/hand.

after all why should any hospital or government tell you what to do?- your body your choice..do what's right for you!

<chubsey's christmas playing in the background>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)

Antibody protection after mild COVID-19 may not last; an estimated 100 million people have had long COVID


Nearly everyone who had a mild case of COVID-19 still has antibodies to the coronavirus a year later, but that might not protect them from new variants, a small study suggests. Among 43 Australians who dealt with mild COVID-19 early in the pandemic, 90% still had antibodies 12 months later...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)

Mask-wearing reduces COVID incidence by 53%, study shows


Mask-wearing is the single most effective public health measure against the coronavirus, cutting incidence by 53%, according to a new global study published in the British Medical Journal.Why it matters: The findings come as parts of the world, including D.C., increasingly loosen masking...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2021)

Who knew??? LOL








The Doctor Who Called Ivermectin a 'Wonder Drug' Caught Covid


Dr. Pierre Kory of Wisconsin caught Covid despite using Ivermectin weekly, an anti-parasite drug in anti-vaxxer circles claimed to prevent coronavirus.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Who knew??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he deserves to be a Herman Cain award winner, and joe rogan does too


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and joe rogan does too


did he ever show proof of a positive test? i think he's full of shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)

Coronavirus spreads in deer and other animals. Scientists worry about what that means for people | CNN


Scientists have found SARS-CoV-2 spreads like, well, a virus among white-tailed deer and other wild animals in the US.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> did he ever show proof of a positive test? i think he's full of shit.


he's full of shit whether he tested positive or not


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Who knew??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm not a religious guy...but if there is a heaven and a hell, what do you think St. Peter is going to have to say to these people who are responsible for every death they contributed to by spreading this ridiculous fuckery? i'm guessing it's not going to be "welcome, please come in"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)

Germany to limit public life for the unvaccinated


BERLIN (Reuters) -Germany will limit large parts of public life in areas where hospitals are becoming dangerously full of COVID-19 patients to those who have either been vaccinated or have recovered from the illness, Chancellor Angela Merkel said on Thursday. The move is necessary to tackle a...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)

UK 'could lock down unvaccinated' like European countries, claims expert


John Ashton believes England needs to bring back masks and social distancing and introduce vaccine passports.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Germany to limit public life for the unvaccinated
> 
> 
> BERLIN (Reuters) -Germany will limit large parts of public life in areas where hospitals are becoming dangerously full of COVID-19 patients to those who have either been vaccinated or have recovered from the illness, Chancellor Angela Merkel said on Thursday. The move is necessary to tackle a...
> ...


so the leaders of Germany and Austria have more balls than our own leaders do?...that's depressing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so the leaders of Germany and Austria have more balls than our own leaders do?...that's depressing.


It all depends on the hospitalization rate and how full the ICUs are, when the hospitals are overwhelmed the restrictions go on everywhere. If ya wanna keep the spread in check then masks are a no brainer and now with vaccines, there is no point in locking everybody down, just those who are unvaxxed. Other pain will follow, like health insurance penalties for the unvaxxed, or refusal to pay for covid treatment unless POV is provided. Vaccine protection wanes over time, so what we are seeing is a need for boosters, until better vaccines arrive. I can live with a biannual booster, but can die from covid! Looks like it's gonna be masks again for this winter and a booster sometime soon, better than no protection at all, like the first year of this nightmare.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)

Great news for the immunocompromised, this antibody can vaccinate them as well as a regular vaccine. This means almost everybody can now be protected, including cancer patients and those with compromised immune systems.









AstraZeneca Covid antibody treatment ‘more effective than vaccines after six months’


A Covid drug derived from the immune cells of virus survivors gives better protection than vaccines after six months and could last for a year, trial results suggest.




news.yahoo.com





*AstraZeneca Covid antibody treatment ‘more effective than vaccines after six months’*

A Covid drug derived from the immune cells of virus survivors gives better protection than vaccines after six months and could last for a year, trial results suggest.

On Thursday, AstraZeneca announced that its AZD7442 antibody injection reduces the risk of symptomatic Covid by 83 per cent six months after a single dose.

In contrast, vaccine protection can wane substantially in the months following an injection even after two doses, with the AstraZeneca vaccine falling to around 40 per cent effectiveness and Pfizer about 60 per cent.


AstraZeneca said the artificial antibodies appeared to last longer than the vaccine and a single injection could offer protection for a year, although they have not yet been trialled in large populations.

The vaccines also initially showed higher protective effect in trials than real-world settings, although they were hampered by the emergence of the delta variant. In contrast, AZD7442 was trialled at a time when delta was rampant.

Hugh Montgomery, professor of intensive care medicine at University College London and the AZD7442 principal investigator, said: "These compelling results give me confidence that this long-acting antibody combination can provide my vulnerable patients with the long-lasting protection they urgently need to finally return to their everyday lives.

"Importantly, six months of protection was maintained despite the surge of the delta variant among these high-risk participants who may not respond adequately to vaccination."

A separate trial shows the drug also reduces the risk of severe Covid and death by 88 per cent when given within three days of the onset of symptoms.

The injection could be a breakthrough in treatment for elderly and immunocompromised people who cannot mount an adequate immune response against the virus even after vaccination.

The research of both trials has been submitted for peer review and is expected to be published in the coming weeks.

...


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 18, 2021)

The worst COVID-19 variant yet may arrive this spring, expert says


Could a vaccine-resistant COVID-19 variant arrive in the spring?




www.deseret.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

Colorado Governor signs order saying that people can be turned away or sent to another facility in case of over crowding...says nothing about your vaccine status...
https://factcheck.afp.com/http%3A%2F%2Fdoc.afp.com%2F9RR8YX-1

too bad, they should be able to turn away the unvaccinated...they had literally thousand of opportunities to get vaccinated, and they declined, so hospitals should be able to decline to treat them, in favor of the vaccinated


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2021)

only in America.









A California couple vanished after stealing millions in Covid-19 relief funds. They left a goodbye note for their three kids | CNN


A husband and wife were facing prison for a covid relief fraud scheme when they fled their California home, abandoning their three children. Three months later, they still haven't been found.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Colorado Governor signs order saying that people can be turned away or sent to another facility in case of over crowding...says nothing about your vaccine status...
> https://factcheck.afp.com/http%3A%2F%2Fdoc.afp.com%2F9RR8YX-1
> 
> too bad, they should be able to turn away the unvaccinated...they had literally thousand of opportunities to get vaccinated, and they declined, so hospitals should be able to decline to treat them, in favor of the vaccinated


i think they should be billed for hospitalization because WE SHEEP have to pick up the tab. Delta Air has a $200 month covid premium for unvaxxed

the shit rolls downhill and we will be paying for this forever.


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Man, had to meet a bunch of higher ups that flew in for work stuff. Everyone keeps shaking my hand. Its weird. Cut it out guys germsssss


You may be a hiker. It's kind of funny sometimes watching people figure out the fist bump for the first time, but I will very rarely shake hands with anyone.


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not a religious guy...but if there is a heaven and a hell, what do you think St. Peter is going to have to say to these people who are responsible for every death they contributed to by spreading this ridiculous fuckery? i'm guessing it's not going to be "welcome, please come in"


You know what the religious folks always say, god works in mysterious ways. The Good Lord herself may be using them to combat climate change.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> You know what the religious folks always say, god works in mysterious ways. The Good Lord herself may be using them to combat climate change.


When I read this, in my head, there is a sound,
pew pew pew!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> You know what the religious folks always say, god works in mysterious ways. The Good Lord herself may be using them to combat climate change.


nah, while covid is killing a shitload of people, it's not coming close to taking enough to make a difference in pollution or carbon production...although it does seem to be taking a high proportion of people who favor bad climate policies...hmm, maybe you're right, afterall


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nah, while covid is killing a shitload of people, it's not coming close to taking enough to make a difference in pollution or carbon production...although it does seem to be taking a high proportion of people who favor bad climate policies...hmm, maybe you're right, afterall


Logic doesn't work with some folks, so I use a large amount of sarcasm. Like when you encounter all the folks outside an office smoking, stop and tell them how much you appreciate them saving Social Security. I may not have got anyone to stop smoking, but they did have to think about their morbidity for a minute.


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> You may be a hiker. It's kind of funny sometimes watching people figure out the fist bump for the first time, but I will very rarely shake hands with anyone.


My plan is to try and get the "what's up" head nod to become the official replacement in polite society.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2021)

HGCC said:


> My plan is to try and get the "what's up" head nod to become the official replacement in polite society.


it's not? i've never liked touching people...i don't know where they've been...


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Colorado Governor signs order saying that people can be turned away or sent to another facility in case of over crowding...says nothing about your vaccine status...
> https://factcheck.afp.com/http%3A%2F%2Fdoc.afp.com%2F9RR8YX-1
> 
> too bad, they should be able to turn away the unvaccinated...they had literally thousand of opportunities to get vaccinated, and they declined, so hospitals should be able to decline to treat them, in favor of the vaccinated


was it singapore that says unvaxxed would have to pay out of pocket for hospital costs?? i like that idea. don't let insurance cover it.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's not? i've never liked touching people...i don't know where they've been...


Shaking hands is dumb. I remember people started doing it in high school. That's when you knew the person was going to be an asshole. Same with most of my 20s. 

Unless we are both wearing dress shoes, there is never a reason to shake my hand.


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Shaking hands is dumb. I remember people started doing it in high school. That's when you knew the person was going to be an asshole. Same with most of my 20s.
> 
> Unless we are both wearing dress shoes, there is never a reason to shake my hand.


My old bones are all painful, but especially in my hands. My Monday night customer is a squeezer when he shakes hands, so I've had to get him on the fist bump bandwagon. He means no harm, but my hand can be sore for days afterward.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 19, 2021)

I have been getting the feeling lately that the people who still want to shake hands are also the of the no-mask mindset.

I have a hard time not dialing it back and find myself going back to my wrestling handshake in these moments.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I have a hard time not dialing it back and find myself going back to my wrestling handshake in these moments.


The wrestling handshake probably beats the hell out of the hockey handshake.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 19, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The wrestling handshake probably beats the hell out of the hockey handshake.


Ill make love to you with my elbow, you dont want to touch my hands, I know where they've been.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 19, 2021)

Prominent scientist who said lab-leak theory of covid-19 origin should be probed now believes evidence points to Wuhan market

Paper in the journal Science argues that first cases point directly to viral spread from animals, not a ‘lab leak’

Read in The Washington Post: https://apple.news/ATR3Z8IPSSZ28WOz2cXYqWA


----------



## HGCC (Nov 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I have been getting the feeling lately that the people who still want to shake hands are also the of the no-mask mindset.
> 
> I have a hard time not dialing it back and find myself going back to my wrestling handshake in these moments.


That's what was so weird, masks are fine. Nobody complains, they all like to have their little personalized designs or whatever. Even bust each other's chops if anyone forgets.

Shaking hands is all they know and they were all just stoked to be at in person meetings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2021)

US opens COVID boosters to all adults, urges them for 50+


The U.S. on Friday opened COVID-19 booster shots to all adults and took the extra step of urging people 50 and older to seek one, aiming to ward off a winter surge as coronavirus cases rise even before millions of Americans travel for the holidays. The Food and Drug Administration authorized...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2021)

Austria will enter lockdown and make COVID-19 vaccines mandatory


The chancellor said details would be finalized in the coming weeks but those who continued to refuse to get vaccinated would have to expect to be fined.




www.npr.org





*Austria will enter lockdown and make COVID-19 vaccines mandatory*

VIENNA — Austria will go into a national lockdown to contain a fourth wave of coronavirus cases, Chancellor Alexander Schallenberg announced Friday, as new COVID-19 infections hit a record high amid a pandemic surge across Europe.

The lockdown will start Monday and initially will last for 10 days, Schallenberg said.

*And starting Feb. 1, the country will also make vaccinations mandatory.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2021)

With vaccines, antibodies, anti viral medications, other treatments, sensible public policy and masks, covid is becoming somewhat manageable. The wise will be well enough protected soon with boosters and other treatments, but it will continue to kill and fuck over the fools. There is vaccine pill and antibody pill that can give 6 months of immunity on the way too, so maybe more will take an oral vaccine or booster. We are about 2 years into this shit and there are now several vaccines and an expanding menu of treatment options. We are in the scientific payoff period now and we are starting to see the results from multiple lines of research, everybody is throwing a lot of money and time at this issue and there will be plenty new treatments and vaccines, as well as spillover benefits for other diseases.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Could oral antiviral pills be a game-changer for COVID-19? An infectious disease physician explains why these options are badly needed


If authorized, molnupiravir could be a key oral treatment to help keep COVID-19 patients out of the hospital. Plyushkin/iStock via Getty Images PlusNearly two years into the pandemic, it has become starkly clear that we need better treatments for COVID-19 for people in the earlier stages of...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> was it singapore that says unvaxxed would have to pay out of pocket for hospital costs?? i like that idea. don't let insurance cover it.


What about smokers and obese people? They're making choices that without a doubt will increase their healthcare costs.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Austria will enter lockdown and make COVID-19 vaccines mandatory
> 
> 
> The chancellor said details would be finalized in the coming weeks but those who continued to refuse to get vaccinated would have to expect to be fined.
> ...


Great, so stop and frisk for Covid papers. I wonder how many American minorities would be killed by police because of increased contact.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> What about smokers and obese people? They're making choices that without a doubt will increase their healthcare costs.


Yeah because that is such a danger of spreading to the hospital workers when they come in contact with them.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Great, so stop and frisk for Covid papers. I wonder how many American minorities would be killed by police because of increased contact.


Your concern for minorities seems disingenuous for some reason.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2021)

HGCC said:


> That's what was so weird, masks are fine. Nobody complains, they all like to have their little personalized designs or whatever. Even bust each other's chops if anyone forgets.
> 
> Shaking hands is all they know and they were all just stoked to be at in person meetings.


start carrying a box of rubber gloves in your briefcase or toolbox or w/e...make a show of putting one on to shake anyones hand, they'll quit trying soon enough


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> What about smokers and obese people? They're making choices that without a doubt will increase their healthcare costs.


smokers and obese people have paid higher premiums for years and years, where do you think the idea came from?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2021)

Canada authorizes first COVID-19 vaccine for kids


Health Canada has authorized the first COVID-19 vaccine for children ages five to 11, giving the regulatory green light to Pfizer-BioNTech's two-dose vaccine, meaning kids across the country will soon be able to receive additional protection against the novel coronavirus. The first shipment of...




www.ctvnews.ca





Here in NS we've got 92.8% with a single shot and 88.7 fully vaxxed, we were a couple of months behind the USA rolling out the vaccines and had a big spread between doses, so we should be a few months behind on boosters. Winter is almost here and people are inside more where the virus can easily spread, so masks would be a wise precaution for another winter at least. If the hospitals become overwhelmed the restrictions go on everywhere, the more people are who vaxxed and sensible public health policy like masks, along with improved treatments, make that less likely. However there are many millions of unvaxxed people walking around and delta covid is very contagious.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Great, so stop and frisk for Covid papers. I wonder how many American minorities would be killed by police because of increased contact.


anything to get out of taking a shot....people's "rights" go out the window when it becomes a public health issue and they're fucking up other peoples lives. it HAS happened before in this country, and there is a perfectly legal precedence to do it again. your feelings mean fuck all when they're causing other people to die


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> What about smokers and obese people? They're making choices that without a doubt will increase their healthcare costs.


Different problem, if addictions were easy to give up there would be no addicted people, same for fat people, if it were a simple choice like getting a needle there wouldn't be too many fat people either. Also these conditions don't generally lead to other's death and are not contagious. Apples and oranges, one is as simple as rolling up your sleeve, the other takes long term grit and determination with the deck stacked against ya.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> start carrying a box of rubber gloves in your briefcase or toolbox or w/e...make a show of putting one on to shake anyones hand, they'll quit trying soon enough


I honestly admire your antisocial tendencies. I’m the same. Paradoxically, I find myself wanting to hang out and have a beer with you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Great, so stop and frisk for Covid papers. I wonder how many American minorities would be killed by police because of increased contact.


First the cops have to be vaxxed and that's an issue with some American cops. Besides they just made vaccines mandatory there after feb 2022. States have the same authority in America, the federal government does not.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 19, 2021)

Wife and I are both boosted now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I honestly admire your antisocial tendencies. I’m the same. Paradoxically, I find myself wanting to hang out and have a beer with you.


i don't even bother with the gloves, if someone extends an open hand toward me, i back away and say "no".
i will fist bump, but even then i go wash my hands as soon as i can, and try to avoid touching my face till i do. (you would be surprised how hard it is to not touch your face, till you're consciously trying not to)
i don't consider myself to be antisocial, i tend to think of myself as anti-idiots...i just treat everyone like an idiot till they prove they aren't one, lot less work that way


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2021)

Dr. Fauci says he expects babies and toddlers will have a COVID-19 vaccine by spring 2022


Dr. Anthony Fauci told Insider, if he had to guess, Pfizer will conclude its trial in the coming months so a shot will reach under 5s in early 2022.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> What about smokers and obese people? They're making choices that without a doubt will increase their healthcare costs.


But the savings to Social Security greatly offsets these short term losses. There was a study in one of the Scandinavian counties that showed $4B a year in retirement saving due to smokers. Not only are poor people doing us all a fiscal favor by limiting their lifespans, but they pay the very highest rates of taxation on tobacco, beer and lottery. (or as Cousin James would say, "the only damn taxes they ever pay)


----------



## injinji (Nov 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> start carrying a box of rubber gloves in your briefcase or toolbox or w/e...make a show of putting one on to shake anyones hand, they'll quit trying soon enough


Two hours of Monk is part of my Sunday camp night. He always uses a wipe after shaking hands. He was just ahead of his time.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah because that is such a danger of spreading to the hospital workers when they come in contact with them.


The prophylactic treatment shot doesn't prevent infection or transmission. It's a good way to keep yourself from dying, but it's not protecting society by getting it.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I have been getting the feeling lately that the people who still want to shake hands are also the of the no-mask mindset.
> 
> I have a hard time not dialing it back and find myself going back to my wrestling handshake in these moments.


I have adopted the old West habit of fingers to imagined hat brim as a general salute.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> The prophylactic treatment shot doesn't prevent infection or transmission. It's a good way to keep yourself from dying, but it's not protecting society by getting it.


The part you do not say is that transmission and infection are both drastically less serious in terms of hospitalizations.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> smokers and obese people have paid higher premiums for years and years, where do you think the idea came from?


They aren't refused a policy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2021)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/public-health-order-violations-fines-1.6253687?fbclid=IwAR1o0cR5slKpvhNq8vJrmOaHLsrJghGE46rmUbuWyrbMkD3yL3VNihRn_o0



*Fines could reach $57K with new penalties for breaking N.S. gathering rules*

*Province introduces new measures in wake of religious gathering that led to COVID-19 outbreaks*


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> What about


what about your moms pussy


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> . I wonder how many American minorities would be killed by police because of increased contact.


you tried this already. try something new


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> They aren't refused a policy.


well then get used to paying more trumptard scum


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> They aren't refused a policy.


insurance companies are private businesses, if they don't want to insure someone, that's their business. 
smokers and obese people aren't usually denied policies, but they are charged up to 50% more, even through obamacare. 
the big difference is that there aren't pandemics of smoking and obesity that clog up hospitals so badly that non smokers and people who maintain a healthy weight can't get treatment, but there IS a pandemic that can and does clog up emergency rooms and hospital beds so that people with unrelated conditions, and people who take precautions and are infected by the unvaccinated anyway, cannot get treatment and are left out in the cold to die while lazy thoughtless cowards take up beds they don't deserve


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> @Jimdamick hasn't been seen since 10/19, the last time he had Covid.
> 
> View attachment 5024212


I'm back
Been on a soul searching journey, and I think I have found it, maybe finally
Time will tell 
My sincere love to all that miised me and a fuck you to all that didn't 
Wear a mask & get the vaccination (only way to beat this motherfucking curse of Covid)
Peace out


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 19, 2021)

It's time for a couple of tunes (I love this band)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm back
> Been on a soul searching journey, and I think I have found it, maybe finally
> Time will tell
> My sincere love to all that miised me and a fuck you to all that didn't
> ...


Welcome back James.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)

The young are among the most vaccine resistant and some are among the most antisocial. I imagine all of these protesters were unvaxxed and none wore masks. Such people exist everywhere, but are a relatively small minority.

When hospitals are overwhelmed in the future, not everybody will be locked down, just the unvaxxed, no point in locking down the vaccinated.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Injuries reported after Dutch police fire warning shots at anti-lockdown protest | CNN


At least two people were wounded after police in the Dutch city of Rotterdam fired warning shots during a protest over Covid-19 measures on Friday, the first of a handful of anti-lockdown protests planned across Europe this weekend.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)

Yep, soon Africa and South America will have higher vaxx rates than the USA!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 20, 2021)

The Long-Term Loss of Smell Many People Have After COVID Is a 'Public Health Concern,' Researchers Say


Researchers estimate that between 700,000 and 1.6 million people in the US who had COVID had a loss of smell that lasted for more than six months. Here's why experts say that's a "public health concern."




www.health.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The Long-Term Loss of Smell Many People Have After COVID Is a 'Public Health Concern,' Researchers Say
> 
> 
> Researchers estimate that between 700,000 and 1.6 million people in the US who had COVID had a loss of smell that lasted for more than six months. Here's why experts say that's a "public health concern."
> ...


That stinks.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Welcome back James.


I thank you very much @DIY-HP-LED 
It's good to be back


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> The prophylactic treatment shot doesn't prevent infection or transmission. It's a good way to keep yourself from dying, but it's not protecting society by getting it.


An unvaxxed person is ten times more likely to contract the virus and eleven times more likely to end up in hospital or die than vaxxed persons. So yes, we are protecting society.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 20, 2021)

So I was checking out a Jamaican strain thread, which led me to search for Kerala strains on Youtube. This is the first vid that popped up.

Have a good weekend folks.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 20, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> So I was checking out a Jamaican strain thread, which led me to search for Kerala strains on Youtube. This is the first vid that popped up.
> 
> Have a good weekend folks.


I hear it mixes well with ivermectin. A false hope mixed with a fake remedy. Antivaxx heaven.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I hear it mixes well with ivermectin. A false hope mixed with a fake remedy. Antivaxx heaven.


They've been testing it at the UofC just South of us for a bit. I think CBD also inhibits inflammation, which is a good thing for treatment of more severe infection possibly.

https://calgaryherald.com/cannabis/cannabis-shows-promise-blocking-coronavirus-infection-alberta-researcher/


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 20, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> They've been testing it at the UofC just South of us for a bit. I think CBD also inhibits inflammation, which is a good thing for treatment of more severe infection possibly.
> 
> https://calgaryherald.com/cannabis/cannabis-shows-promise-blocking-coronavirus-infection-alberta-researcher/


It is true that cbd and cannabis in general has healing qualities.

Still, though. You aren't suggesting that in lieu of vaccination are you?


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It is true that cbd and cannabis in general has healing qualities.
> 
> Still, though. You aren't suggesting that in lieu of vaccination are you?


No. Just for remedial effects caused by the virus or whatever they come up with. Would be cool if there was a break through with this type of thing and Cannabis though. It would be a big positive plus for the herbs medical capacity.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 20, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> No. Just for remedial effects caused by the virus or whatever they come up with. Would be cool if there was a break through with this type of thing and Cannabis though. It would be a big positive plus for the herbs medical capacity.


At the beginning of the pandemic there was a lot of uncertainty whether suppressing inflammation was a good thing or a bad thing. MJ was mentioned during that period as perhaps harming people's immune response. Some said it would help. It's good to see that they are following up and a different consensus might be emerging.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2021)

For the unvaccinated, Biden bets billions on Covid treatments as another surge threatens


With tens of millions of Americans continuing to refuse to get vaccinated, the pills give Biden one more tool in blunting the impact of the coronavirus.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Nov 21, 2021)

*COVID-19 and Cannabis Smoking and Vaping *

THC from cannabis smoke or in other forms can inhibit the ability of the immune system to
protect the body from foreign pathogens, thus increasing susceptibility to infections. For example,
growing evidence from preclinical studies in rodents and monkeys has shown that THC is able to
suppress the ability of immune system cells and “immune messengers” to modulate an adequate
immune response (Eisenstein & Meissler (2015) against foreign pathogens such as viruses. In
humans, some studies have shown that THC can inhibit the functioning of several types of immune
cells in the lungs (Shay et al., 2003; Tashkin & Roth, 2006), an effect that has been suggested
to alter the immune system defences of lungs and increases susceptibility to infections. There
have not been many studies examining the effects of THC and other cannabinoids on the immune
system in humans (NASEM, 2017) and more studies are needed to confirm the effects of THC on
immune competencies in both healthy and compromised individuals (NASEM, 2017). However,
the large body of preclinical evidence supports the hypothesis that THC has a potential affect on
immune functioning 



https://www.ccsa.ca/sites/default/files/2020-04/CCSA-COVID-19-Cannabis-Smoking-and-Vaping-Report-2020-en_1.pdf



*Cannabidiol Inhibits SARS-CoV-2 Replication and Promotes the Host Innate Immune Response*
Our results suggest that CBD can block SARS-CoV-2 infection at early stages of infection, and CBD administration is associated with a lower risk of SARS-CoV-2 infection in humans. Furthermore, the active compound in patients is likely to be 7-OH-CBD, the same metabolite implicated in CBD treatment of epilepsy. The substantial reduction in SARS-CoV-2 infection risk of approximately an order of magnitude in patients who took FDA-approved CBD highlights the potential efficacy of this drug in combating SARS-CoV-2 infection. Finally, the ability of CBD to inhibit replication of MHV raises the possibility that CBD may have efficacy against new pathogenic viruses arising in the future.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7987002/



Not a lot else easy to find.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, soon Africa and South America will have higher vaxx rates than the USA!
> 
> View attachment 5032103


Winning! we're back to masks! now no one will call me an asshole for wearing one because THEY WILL BE TOO!! teehee.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 21, 2021)

Is Delta the last Covid ‘super variant’?
The Delta variant was first detected a year ago and is now dominant across the globe. Scientists are concerned that a new strain could supersede it. 

Read in The Guardian: https://apple.news/AgpU9StCHRTK89xNLCqsOFQ


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 21, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> well then get used to paying more trumptard scum


I'm private pay on health and auto insurance, thanks capitalism.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2021)

Army orders commanders to 'flag' unvaccinated troops to block reenlistment, effectively end careers


The U.S. Army has started to weed out unvaccinated soldiers by blocking their re-enlistment, including Reserve troops and Guardsmen.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 21, 2021)

Well Michigan now has 1 out of 10 new cases nation wide for the nations highest infection rate, 25% of the cases here are children.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2021)

Many places in Europe like Austria have a low vaxx rate, particularly among the young.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










Covid: Huge protests across Europe over new restrictions


Belgium says 35,000 took part in protests, with unrest in the Netherlands, Austria and Italy.



www.bbc.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 21, 2021)

The GOP here have no problem killing kids to get what they want.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The GOP here have no problem killing kids to get what they want.


One day those kids might kill them, when they get to the polls. Every election cycle the electorate changes a bit as new voters come online and old (mostly conservatives) die, covid has accelerated the process and cost the GOP support among seniors and patriots. You could lose the house next year and that would be very bad with the clowns they have running the GOP now. On the upside it looks like a half dozen of them might be expelled from the house and perhaps go to prison for insurrection. We will see what Donald does to them on the way down, right now he's fucking them up and vacuuming up all the small donor money the house candidates need for 2022.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The GOP here have no problem killing kids to get what they want.


Once they’re out of mama, fuck their precious little selves.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2021)

What about their FREEDUMB! They have a right to expose other people to a deadly disease according to some people. Some people believe they should be still working I suppose...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








A Starbucks employee tested positive for hepatitis A, possibly exposing thousands of customers to the virus


A New Jersey Starbucks employee who handled food and later tested positive for hepatitis A may have exposed thousands of customers to the virus.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 21, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I'm Medicaid on health and don't have auto insurance, thanks capitalism.


FIFY


----------



## Sativied (Nov 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Many places in Europe like Austria have a low vaxx rate, particularly among the young.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> View attachment 5032874
> ...


Except for Austria the countries in that graph have a fairly high vaccination rate though. NL 85%. Though Germany and Italy slacking too.

There are no major anti-lockdown protests in the Netherlands, despite what the sensational media wants to imply worldwide by copying each other. Heck it's not even a real lockdown, again. Just hooligans and bored kids using it as an excuse to riot (most in those riots are under 18, some as young as 13-14). 

In a previous post I said we broke a record by hitting 12k daily infections. It reached 24k a few days ago, around 20k now.

Even without the absolute numbers, look at the graph over the entire pandemic:


IC occupancy:




No mask and social distancing for past 3-4 months, while our neighbors in Germany did have those measures all summer. The difference is their latest wave started later but is expected to get at least as bad. It appears social distancing and masks, especially in this season, slow the spread but none of it will stop the inevitable: everyone will get infected eventually. If you can't wait any longer, come to NL and visit an infectionparty (yes we glue words together into new words endlessly, like oneandahalfmetersociety or tentslut). Infectionparty is exactly what you think it is. Yes the race for the most idiotic population is still on!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Army orders commanders to 'flag' unvaccinated troops to block reenlistment, effectively end careers
> 
> 
> The U.S. Army has started to weed out unvaccinated soldiers by blocking their re-enlistment, including Reserve troops and Guardsmen.
> ...


Whats wrong with the Brig?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 22, 2021)

Faux boy has policy meltdown …

#FuckFox


----------



## HGCC (Nov 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Faux boy has policy meltdown …
> 
> #FuckFox


What's he freaking out about? I'm lazy.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 22, 2021)

HGCC said:


> What's he freaking out about? I'm lazy.


The guy doing the interview pointed out that Fox has a fairly rigorous vaccination or test policy. He the Fox talking head why he is OK with his own company's policy yet excoriates Biden's policy even though it is less stringent. The guy lost it and started berating the interviewer because Fox is #1 and Mediaite is insignificant in size.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The guy doing the interview pointed out that Fox has a fairly rigorous vaccination or test policy. He the Fox talking head why he is OK with his own company's policy yet excoriates Biden's policy even though it is less stringent. The guy lost it and started berating the interviewer because Fox is #1 and Mediaite is insignificant in size.


Thanks a lot. Now I have to watch it too.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 22, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Except for Austria the countries in that graph have a fairly high vaccination rate though. NL 85%. Though Germany and Italy slacking too.
> 
> There are no major anti-lockdown protests in the Netherlands, despite what the sensational media wants to imply worldwide by copying each other. Heck it's not even a real lockdown, again. Just hooligans and bored kids using it as an excuse to riot (most in those riots are under 18, some as young as 13-14).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update and perspective. With 85% or so vaccinated, I was of the opinion that it wouldn't take long for the remaining unvaccinated to either get sick and die or get better and be immune. If so, we are just a few months away from herd immunity. These late surges make me wonder if what we are seeing is unvaccinated people getting re-infected. If so, it's never going to end.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Thanks for the update and perspective. With 85% or so vaccinated, I was of the opinion that it wouldn't take long for the remaining unvaccinated to either get sick and die or get better and be immune. If so, we are just a few months away from herd immunity. These late surges make me wonder if what we are seeing is unvaccinated people getting re-infected. If so, it's never going to end.


Also the vaccinated losing protection. That’s why it’s so important for everyone who is in the 6 month from last shot to get Boosted. I got Boosted Sat at about 8 months since last shot. 6 months is all you need. 
i really felt this booster kick in so pretty sure I have
Some good antibodies now . Pretty stoked about it.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Also the vaccinated losing protection. That’s why it’s so important for everyone who is in the 6 month from last shot to get Boosted. I got Boosted Sat at about 8 months since last shot. 6 months is all you need.
> i really felt this booster kick in so pretty sure I have
> Some good antibodies now . Pretty stoked about it.


As far as boosters go, everybody that I know were vaxxed last spring are getting the booster. I'm scheduled for it next week.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Thanks for the update and perspective. With 85% or so vaccinated, I was of the opinion that it wouldn't take long for the remaining unvaccinated to either get sick and die or get better and be immune. If so, we are just a few months away from herd immunity. These late surges make me wonder if what we are seeing is unvaccinated people getting re-infected. It's never going to end.


As the german minister of health said a few days ago: in a year everyone will be either vaccinated, immune, or dead. I think your timeline and his are a bit optimistic. Make it 3 years or so. Faster if you throw more infection parties. People will need either a vaccination or previous infection to get access to bars etc here. So kids who don't want the vax, go to an infection party, test positive, and get their 'corona passport'. Idiocracy at is finest.

Right now, during this wave, it doesn't look like the corona virus discriminates much between vaxxed and unvaxxed when it comes to infections. Everyone is still a potential target. There is no significant decrease in the R rate, it's actually higher than during previous waves. But when it comes to the resulting disease, 4 out of 5 people in ICU here are unvaccinated, with the unvaccinated being 20 years younger on average. Based on October results, vaccinated have 17 times less chance to end up in hospital than unvaccinated, and 33 times less chance to end up in IC.

Portugal was recently touted as an example of how things should be done. Some military leader declared war on corona, and over 98% of 12 and older is vaccinated. In practical day to day life, the pandemic was over. A day or two after I read that news, 2-3 weeks ago, their latest wave started. Most obvious explanation for the delay is the fact the cold/indoor seasons of the year start later there. They're already looking at reintroducing measures. If they reach high numbers in the next month we can conclude vaccination doesn't reduce spread enough to really get rid of the virus.

I think we've pretty much given up on herd immunity over here. Now it's a matter of saving as many as we can without overloading hospitals. Ride it out end eventually, effectively, deal with it as a flu+, and get a booster shot every season. The reason the flu shot is an annual thing is because the chinese breed new variants of the flu every year. Corona is more contagious and causes more superspreading events than the flu. Even with 100% vaccination rate in one country, there will for the foreseeable future be other countries that will continue to spread it across the globe. I think there's close to zero chance next fall will be very different.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2021)

Sativied said:


> As the german minister of health said a few days ago: in a year everyone will be either vaccinated, immune, or dead. I think your timeline and his are a bit optimistic. Make it 3 years or so. Faster if you throw more infection parties. People will need either a vaccination or previous infection to get access to bars etc here. So kids who don't want the vax, go to an infection party, test positive, and get their 'corona passport'. Idiocracy at is finest.
> 
> Right now, during this wave, it doesn't look like the corona virus discriminates much between vaxxed and unvaxxed when it comes to infections. Everyone is still a potential target. There is no significant decrease in the R rate, it's actually higher than during previous waves. But when it comes to the resulting disease, 4 out of 5 people in ICU here are unvaccinated, with the unvaccinated being 20 years younger on average. Based on October results, vaccinated have 17 times less chance to end up in hospital than unvaccinated, and 33 times less chance to end up in IC.
> 
> ...


So much for an “intelligent” lockdown or approach . The infection parties have to be not only the stupidest but the most dangerous, for so many reasons. Seems like a perfect recipe for a more dangerous variant that is not protected by our current vaccinations. I read that northern Italy having a very low vaccination rate has a real problem with the infection parties as well. Some of the ways they like to spread are just repulsive . Passing a cup with the virus around drinking out of it. It sounds like a cult group . Similar to the one that all wanted to die to ride be able to hitch a ride on that comet that flew by earth. Lol. Or that dude that brainwashed his followers to drink the poison cup of Wine and die. I guess this kind of thing does happen but it is really shocking and sad.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 23, 2021)

7 now with more to come!








Seven From Anti-Vax Doctors’ COVID Conference Fall Sick Within Days


Photo Illustration by The Daily Beast/Photos YouTubeTo hear the fringe doctors who gathered at an equine facility for the Florida COVID Summit earlier this month, ivermectin is as effective against the virus in humans as it is against worms in horses.“I have been on ivermectin for 16 months, my...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> 7 now with more to come!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Physician, heal thyself!
The AMA shouldn't just take their MDs away, they should put them on a public list, like child molesters or sexual predators.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 23, 2021)

Sativied said:


> As the german minister of health said a few days ago: in a year everyone will be either vaccinated, immune, or dead. I think your timeline and his are a bit optimistic. Make it 3 years or so. Faster if you throw more infection parties. People will need either a vaccination or previous infection to get access to bars etc here. So kids who don't want the vax, go to an infection party, test positive, and get their 'corona passport'. Idiocracy at is finest.
> 
> Right now, during this wave, it doesn't look like the corona virus discriminates much between vaxxed and unvaxxed when it comes to infections. Everyone is still a potential target. There is no significant decrease in the R rate, it's actually higher than during previous waves. But when it comes to the resulting disease, 4 out of 5 people in ICU here are unvaccinated, with the unvaccinated being 20 years younger on average. Based on October results, vaccinated have 17 times less chance to end up in hospital than unvaccinated, and 33 times less chance to end up in IC.
> 
> ...


You touch on the contradiction that I'm talking about.

New information is coming available every day so maybe I'm just looking at old data that has gone stale. The stats I've seen every time I look for relative rates of infection between vaxxed and not look like this:










New data dashboard tracks COVID-19 risk for unvaccinated people compared to vaccinated people – PUBLIC HEALTH INSIDER


Since July, COVID-19, cases have increased rapidly in King County. The worsening outbreak is affecting all of us. And, people who are not fully vaccinated are getting seriously ill and dying at much higher rates than the vaccinated population. That's clear on a new data dashboard, which shows...




publichealthinsider.com





_These graphs show how much faster the virus is spreading among unvaccinated people, compared with vaccinated people of the same age. On July 1, the case rate among unvaccinated people was about 8 cases per 100,000 people per day, while among the vaccinated it was less than 1 case. Over the next two months, cases spiked among unvaccinated people, increasing by an additional 82 cases per 100,000 people, per day. Cases rose among vaccinated people, too, but much more gently: By late August, the rate went up by just 8 additional cases per 100,000, per day.  _

That surge beginning in July was due to the effect of Delta variant. Still, the rate of new infections, unvaxxed vs vaxxed is at least 8:1 or maybe 10:1. 
Data like this is always old before it can be published. So maybe the numbers will begin to merge as more information is available but I'm not seeing parity in rates of new infections. Not yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)

Seven doctors contract Covid after attending Florida anti-vaccine summit


Doctors tested positive or developed symptoms ‘within days’ of conference at which alternative treatments were discussed




www.theguardian.com





*Seven doctors contract Covid after attending Florida anti-vaccine summit*
*Doctors tested positive or developed symptoms ‘within days’ of conference at which alternative treatments were discussed*

Seven anti-vaccine doctors fell sick after gathering earlier this month for a Florida “summit” at which alternative treatments for Covid-19 were discussed.

“I have been on ivermectin for 16 months, my wife and I,” Dr Bruce Boros told the audience at the event held at the World Equestrian Center in Ocala, adding: “I have never felt healthier in my life.”

The 71-year-old cardiologist and staunch anti-vaccine advocate contracted Covid-19 two days later, according to the head event organizer, Dr John Littell.

Littell, an Ocala family physician, also told the Daily Beast six other doctors among 800 to 900 participants at the event also tested positive or developed Covid-19 symptoms “within days of the conference”.

Littell raised the suggestion the conference was therefore a super-spreader event but rejected it, vehemently saying: “No.

“I think they had gotten it from New York or Michigan or wherever they were from,” he told the Beast. “It was really the people who flew in from other places.”

He also said: “Everybody so far has responded to treatment with ivermectin … Bruce is doing well.”

The Beast said sources close to Boros said he was gravely ill at his Key West home.

Ivermectin is an antiparasitic which has uses in humans but is predominantly used in livestock such as cows and horses. Authorities say it has no proven use against Covid-19 and can be dangerous if taken in large quantities. The US Food and Drug Administration has not authorized or approved ivermectin as a Covid treatment and has said clinical trials are continuing.

Boros has claimed ivermectin is “working where it’s being used around the world” as a Covid treatment.

In the same Facebook post, he condemned Dr Anthony Fauci, Joe Biden’s chief medical adviser, as “a fraud” and said “big pharma is playing us for suckers”.

In a July interview with Florida Keys Weekly, Boros responded to criticisms of his post, saying: “It breaks my heart that a town like this has made something so political and hateful. What’s wrong with people? I just want to help patients and keep them from dying.”

He also claimed that he gave a seriously ill Covid-19 patient ivermectin and “within six hours he was talking without coughing”.

At the summit in Ocala, Boros criticized his 97-year-old father for getting a Covid vaccine, saying: “He had been brainwashed … He got it. He didn’t tell me. I was very upset. I wanted to give him a spanking. He got both jabs.”

Earlier this year, a significant study supporting ivermectin as a Covid-19 treatment was withdrawn after data was found to have been falsified and patients nonexistent.

The FDA says people should “never use medications intended for animals on yourself or other people. Animal ivermectin products are very different from those approved for humans. Use of animal ivermectin for the prevention or treatment of Covid-19 in humans is dangerous.”


----------



## HGCC (Nov 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Seven doctors contract Covid after attending Florida anti-vaccine summit
> 
> 
> Doctors tested positive or developed symptoms ‘within days’ of conference at which alternative treatments were discussed
> ...


Honestly, I hope they die. Fuck these type of assholes.


----------



## printer (Nov 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> 7 now with more to come!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just find it funny where the event was held.

"equestrian center"


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Well Michigan now has 1 out of 10 new cases nation wide for the nations highest infection rate, 25% of the cases here are children.


How many of those children have died? Nationwide under 1,000 minors have died of Covid related illness in almost 2 years. Case numbers aren't a good measure of impact. Covid 0 is never going to happen. Covid is now endemic.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 23, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> How many of those children have died? Nationwide under 1,000 minors have died of Covid related illness in almost 2 years. Case numbers aren't a good measure of impact. Covid 0 is never going to happen. Covid is now endemic.


A classic instance of bad statistics.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)

I believe less than 24% of American voters are republicans, but many "independents" vote republican too. A little less than half of republicans are antivaxx and all of them believe bullshit, or say they do. Of that 28%, I'd say 3/4 to 80% of them were republican, or vote that way.

_"A closer look at the breakdown of responses within the U.S. shows that attitudes toward vaccines are clearly divided along partisan lines: just 9 percent of people who voted for President Biden in the last election said they believe the public is being misled about the dangers of vaccines, while 47 percent of Donald Trump voters said they believed this to be true."

_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Exclusive: 28 percent of Americans surveyed believe the ‘truth about harmful effects of vaccines’ is being deliberately hidden from the public


The findings are part of global research conducted by the YouGov-Cambridge Globalism Project, which looks at how different countries perceive a variety of conspiracy theories.




news.yahoo.com





*Exclusive: 28 percent of Americans surveyed believe the 'truth about harmful effects of vaccines' is being deliberately hidden from the public*


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 23, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> How many of those children have died? Nationwide under 1,000 minors have died of Covid related illness in almost 2 years. Case numbers aren't a good measure of impact. Covid 0 is never going to happen. Covid is now endemic.


100% confidence is a tell for complete ignorance.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 23, 2021)

printer said:


> I just find it funny where the event was held.
> 
> "equestrian center"


they had ivermectin on tap.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> 100% confidence is a tell for complete ignorance.


i'm 100% sure this will be gone by Easter. lol.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> they had ivermectin on tap.


But did they pour a Session Iver


----------



## mooray (Nov 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe less than 24% of American voters are republicans, but many "independents" vote republican too. A little less than half of republicans are antivaxx and all of them believe bullshit, or say they do. Of that 28%, I'd say 3/4 to 80% of them were republican, or vote that way.
> 
> _"A closer look at the breakdown of responses within the U.S. shows that attitudes toward vaccines are clearly divided along partisan lines: just 9 percent of people who voted for President Biden in the last election said they believe the public is being misled about the dangers of vaccines, while 47 percent of Donald Trump voters said they believed this to be true."_
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


It's close to half, because independents that vote republican should be counted as republicans. I figure people can't say they're vegan while mowing down on a burger, because what they actually do is much closer to the truth than what they say. Also wouldn't be surprised if that 28% was a bit low.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 23, 2021)

Yeah, I always say I am an independent...but let's be honest, zero chance I vote republican. I'm a solid dem vote, though i complain about them. 

If living in a solid blue state I might vote green party...or something, fuck those guys at the moment though.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> A classic instance of bad statistics.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 24, 2021)

Arron Rogers has two covid toes that he claims are more painful than turf toe, I don't care.


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)

My TV viewing options at the riverhouse are limited, so on a slow TV night I will watch the loons on Daystar TV. They have lots of the traditional beg for money TV preachers. Marcus Lamb is the head man. He has been antivax from the get go. Last night I tuned in (yea, I know, not my usual camp night, but basketball is tonight, so. . . . ) to find one of the sons trying to hold down the show because his dad was laid up with Covid. I will admit to being pretty high, having smoked a joint of Ghost Train Haze x ukm right before. But it was the best, most pure case of Schadenfreude I have ever enjoyed.






Daystar: Was Marcus Lamb Hospitalized From Covid? Health Update And Illness -Details To Know - Wiki


Televangelist-preacher Marcus Lamb, who spread misinformation about coronavirus, is reportedly hospitalized and is severely ill from COVID-19.Marcus Lamb




www.wiki.ng


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Arron Rogers has two covid toes that he claims are more painful than turf toe, I don't care.


You have to be in peak condition to play in the big leagues, covid can easily fuck him out of a job without too much damage. Covid might be a career ender for some athletes, some could require amputations, but most will have their lungs fucked.


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You have to be in peak condition to play in the big leagues, covid can easily fuck him out of a job without too much damage. Covid might be a career ender for some athletes, some could require amputations, but most will have their lungs fucked.


Lewis Hamilton (F1 driver) says he is not over his case from last year.


----------



## canndo (Nov 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You have to be in peak condition to play in the big leagues, covid can easily fuck him out of a job without too much damage. Covid might be a career ender for some athletes, some could require amputations, but most will have their lungs fucked.


I have a friend who is a doctor specializing in diving medicine. Interesting specialty, he treats professional and serious sports divers.


He told me recently that not ONE of his patients who have contracted covid and saw fit to see him even if they never visited a hospital was fit to dive in any capacity. Not a single one.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 24, 2021)

canndo said:


> I have a friend who is a doctor specializing in diving medicine. Interesting specialty, he treats professional and serious sports divers.
> 
> 
> He told me recently that not ONE of his patients who have contracted covid and saw fit to see him even if they never visited a hospital was fit to dive in any capacity. Not a single one.


Sounds like a high-pressure job.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Sounds like a high-pressure job.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 24, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You touch on the contradiction that I'm talking about.
> 
> New information is coming available every day so maybe I'm just looking at old data that has gone stale. The stats I've seen every time I look for relative rates of infection between vaxxed and not look like this:
> 
> ...


As you know the vaccines don’t work 100%. If 100% of the population is vaccinated, 100% of the infected are vaccinated people. When 80% is vaccinated, and it works for 75% of them, there’s not just parity in theory, the vaccinated are in reality less careful, test less often, and often don’t even notice they are sick. Which makes corona passports or lockdowns for only unvaccinated a very bad idea (need to test for access). Vaccination does not equal immunity and vaccination does not end infections. Both are required for herd immunity. 

A recent study in the UK determined someone living with an infected person has 38% chance to get infected if unvaccinated and 25% if vaccinated. The difference is not so large as we’d want because of the frequent contact, similar to living in a densely populated area during a surge, or going to a nightclub with ironically only vaccinated people. 

While it spreads faster amongst unvaccinated, it seems they are merely a catalyst for an otherwise inevitable surge. Once enough people are infected, it will find its way to that portion of the population that is vaccinated but not successfully protected (which varies by vaccine, age, how long ago they got the shot etc). That still vulnerable portion is larger than the unvaccinated portion of the entire population in areas with high vax rates. Eventually more vaccinated getting infected than unvaccinated was expected. 

And I hear you on numbers getting old fast in this matter. The latest I’ve seen on hospitalizations over october shows 55% was vaccinated and 44% was not. So we almost reached parity with hospitalizations a month ago. In absolute numbers that is. Relatively, out of 15% unvaccinated, more people ended up in a hospital due to corona than out of the 85% of the population that is fully vaccinated. I don’t have a similar graph (vaccination status isn’t always know until the infected gets really sick or dies), but there is no unambiguous difference between municipalities with low and high vax rates here. 

To reach parity in hospitalizations, given the fact vaccinated are less likely to be hospitalized, there have to be more, many more, vaccinated people who got infected than unvaccinated.

This is Portugal, touted as the champion of vaccination in europe, with almost no adult left to vaccinate and over 10% of the population was previously infected. The number of cases today is closing in on what it was when they had only 50% fully vaccinated. Other countries with high vax rates such as the UK show similar results.



So the general consensus is swiftly turning into get vaxxed and booster to prepare yourself for _when_ you get infect. If not this season, then next, or the next after…


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 25, 2021)

Sativied said:


> As you know the vaccines don’t work 100%. If 100% of the population is vaccinated, 100% of the infected are vaccinated people. When 80% is vaccinated, and it works for 75% of them, there’s not just parity in theory, the vaccinated are in reality less careful, test less often, and often don’t even notice they are sick. Which makes corona passports or lockdowns for only unvaccinated a very bad idea (need to test for access). Vaccination does not equal immunity and vaccination does not end infections. Both are required for herd immunity.
> 
> A recent study in the UK determined someone living with an infected person has 38% chance to get infected if unvaccinated and 25% if vaccinated. The difference is not so large as we’d want because of the frequent contact, similar to living in a densely populated area during a surge, or going to a nightclub with ironically only vaccinated people.
> 
> ...


Yup, every single person on the planet Earth will get Covid-19 or a variant such as Delta at one time or another.
Shit, it is even in the Amazon, infecting tribes that have little or no exposure to the outside world.
This shit is nasty & nothing can stop it.
All we can do now is lower the death toll.
That is indisputable
Only if everyone is vaccinated can the deaths be limited/decline.
That also is indisputable
Get jabbed & save someone
It's that simple


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 25, 2021)

Anti-vaxer Arron Rodgers doesn't have covid toe, he has a fractured toe. He went on the Pat McAfee podcast and said he had covid toe the other day, apparently he was joking or being sarcastic but never let anyone else in on the joke. Now after reporters saw him say this on tape and picked up the story the anti-vaxer retard says the woke media is spreading disinformation about him and he wants a apologee from the reporter and the paper. On a side note, the retard anti-vaxer named a reporter that did not write the story. The only people spreading disinformation about about the retard anti-vaxer is the retard himself, he lied about being vaccinated,he lied about having covid toe and he lied about who wrote the story, he's a liar.


----------



## printer (Nov 25, 2021)

*New COVID-19 variant detected in South Africa, scientists say*
“Here is a mutation variant of serious concern,” South African Health Minister Joe Phaahla said at the media briefing, Bloomberg reported. “We were hopeful that we might have a longer break in between waves — possibly that it would hold off to late December or even next year January.”

Tulio de Oliveira, a bio-informatics professor at two universities in South Africa, said the new variant is called B.1.1529 and is “clearly very different” from past mutations of the coronavirus, with a larger number of mutations compared to previous variants such as delta.

Francois Balloux, director of the UCL Genetics Institute, said the new variant was likely created in an immunocompromised person who can carry the virus for longer than normal.
It could have developed in someone who was untreated for AIDS/HIV as South Africa has struggled to combat the coronavirus along with having the world's highest rate of AIDS, according to Bloomberg.

The World Health Organization said in a statement other cases of the new variant were also detected in Botswana.
Anne von Gottberg, a clinical microbiologist and head of respiratory diseases at the National Institute for Communicable Diseases, said there have so far been 100 cases linked to the new variant, which will receive a Greek letter name soon.
It is not yet clear how the coronavirus vaccines will work against the new variant or the danger the mutation presents to other countries.








New COVID-19 variant detected in South Africa, scientists say


A new COVID-19 variant of “serious concern” has been detected in South Africa, scientists said at a press conference on Thursday.“Here is a mutation variant of serious concern,” South A…




thehill.com





_On the B.1.1529 lineage in Botswana:_
*Prof Francois Balloux, Professor of Computational Systems Biology and Director, UCL Genetics Institute, UCL, said:*

“B.1.1529 is a new lineage that has been found in Botswana that carries an unusual constellation of mutations. Given the large number of mutations it has accumulated apparently in a single burst, it likely evolved during a chronic infection of an immunocompromised person, possibly in an untreated HIV/AIDS patient.

“It is difficult to know what to make of the carriage of both P681H and N679K. It is a combination we see only exceptionally rarely. I suspect it is generally not ‘stable’, but it might be so, in combination with other mutations/deletions.

“I would definitely expect it to be poorly recognised by neutralising antibodies relative to Alpha or Delta. It is difficult to predict how transmissible it may be at this stage.

“So far, four strains have been sequenced in a region of Sub-Saharan with reasonable surveillance in place. It may be present in other parts of Africa.

“For the time being, it should be closely monitored and analysed, but there is no reason to get overly concerned, unless it starts going up in frequency in the near future.”




__





expert comments about two SARS-CoV-2 variants, one in Botswana (B.1.1529) and one in the US (B.1.628) | Science Media Centre






www.sciencemediacentre.org


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 25, 2021)

Sativied said:


> As you know the vaccines don’t work 100%. If 100% of the population is vaccinated, 100% of the infected are vaccinated people. When 80% is vaccinated, and it works for 75% of them, there’s not just parity in theory, the vaccinated are in reality less careful, test less often, and often don’t even notice they are sick. Which makes corona passports or lockdowns for only unvaccinated a very bad idea (need to test for access). Vaccination does not equal immunity and vaccination does not end infections. Both are required for herd immunity.
> 
> A recent study in the UK determined someone living with an infected person has 38% chance to get infected if unvaccinated and 25% if vaccinated. The difference is not so large as we’d want because of the frequent contact, similar to living in a densely populated area during a surge, or going to a nightclub with ironically only vaccinated people.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the careful and well written post. I'm vaxxed but still being careful. My 17 YO is also vaxxed but going to school and I can only guess that he's being a teenager. We all know what that means. From what you say, it's only a matter of time before the live virus crosses my threshold.

Oh well,


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 25, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Thanks for the careful and well written post. I'm vaxxed but still being careful. My 17 YO is also vaxxed but going to school and I can only guess that he's being a teenager. We all know what that means. From what you say, it's only a matter of time before the live virus crosses my threshold.
> 
> Oh well,


And now this new variant from South Africa. Time to review and renew one’s mask discipline.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 25, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> And now this new variant from South Africa. Time to review and renew one’s mask discipline.


17 YO going to do what he going to do. He was very good about the lockdown and we've had our struggles with online learning so without question, he's attending school. He's vaxxed, not time for a booster but we'll have him in for that when he's due. He knows what he should do and has done so until now. For his own personal health, I'm not holding him to sheltering in place. I'm going to trust him when he's out and about with his school buddies. I'm trying not to make this a point of contention between us. If it happens, it happens and we all will deal with the consequences. 

I go to work as does my wife. It's here for good. I don't see any chance that this country gets past 90% fully vaccinated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2021)

*1 chart shows how quickly a booster shot can improve immunity, with some extra protection in just a few days*

Booster shots are being offered to all US adults.

Studies suggest boosts can improve protection against symptomatic COVID-19, at least temporarily, with benefits beginning to accrue after a few days.

It's unknown how durable booster shot protection will be, but scientists are hopeful.

Two shots are good, but when it comes to preventing symptomatic COVID-19 infections, three may be even better.

It's tough to say what the long-term benefit of coronavirus booster shots will be, because no one has had COVID-19 boosts in their system for long. But immunologists generally agree that boosting people many months after they are first vaccinated gives a jolt to the immune system.

Early-stage booster shot studies from around the world are starting to suggest that the protection people get when they have an additional shot months after their first vaccination course is more potent, sending antibody levels soaring to new heights, and (at least temporarily) bolstering protection against COVID-19.
...










1 chart shows how quickly a booster shot can improve immunity, with some extra protection in just a few days


Pfizer boosted more than 4,600 fully vaccinated people and found that their protection against symptomatic COVID-19 improved within a week.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Nov 25, 2021)

*Covid: New heavily mutated variant B.1.1.529 in South Africa raises concern*
The latest is the most heavily mutated version discovered so far - and it has such a long list of mutations that it was described by one scientist as "horrific", while another told me it was the worst variant they'd seen. 

It is also incredibly heavily mutated. Prof Tulio de Oliveira, the director of the Centre for Epidemic Response and Innovation in South Africa, said there was an "unusual constellation of mutations" and that it was "very different" to other variants that have circulated. 

"This variant did surprise us, it has a big jump on evolution [and] many more mutations that we expected," he said.
In a media briefing Prof de Oliveira said there were 50 mutations overall and more than 30 on the spike protein, which is the target of most vaccines and the key the virus uses to unlock the doorway into our body's cells.

Zooming in even further to the receptor binding domain (that's the part of the virus that makes first contact with our body's cells), it has 10 mutations compared to just two for the Delta variant that swept the world.

This level of mutation has most likely come from a single patient who was unable to beat the virus.
A lot of mutation doesn't automatically mean: bad. It is important to know what those mutations are actually doing.

There have been many examples of variants that have seemed scary on paper, but came to nothing. The Beta variant was at the top of people's concerns at the beginning of the year because it was the best at escaping the immune system. But in the end it was the faster-spreading Delta that took over the world.

Prof Ravi Gupta, from the University of Cambridge, said: "Beta was all immune escape and nothing else, Delta had infectivity and modest immune escape, this potentially has both to high degrees."








Omicron: How worried should we be?


Scientists are closely watching a new variant - but there are few clear answers.



www.bbc.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 25, 2021)

This looks really bad.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 25, 2021)

The Nu variant might be the nightmare variant we've been worried about, spreads like wildfire and evades the current treatments and vaccines. From my early reading it sounds bad but the number of cases are still small so it's going to take some time to access things.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 25, 2021)

Looks like the world made a big mistake by not trying to cure HIV. It was much cheaper to ignore all the poor blacks in Africa dying from AIDS let alone the drug addicts and gay men. Now that South Africa has become the center for HIV it has become a perfect breeding ground for new covid variants with a large population of immune compromised people to mutate in, chickens coming home to roost.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)

I think there needs to be a more global effort to wipe out covid by mass manufacturing advanced vaccines, treatments and aid to poor countries. We need more of a WW2 type international mass mobilization of resources, every time this thing mutates it gets worse.

This has a lot of people worried and is a very good reason to vaccinate the globe with better vaccines and they are in the R&D pipeline.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








A new Covid-19 variant could show immune evasion and enhanced transmissibility, South African scientists warn | CNN


South Africa's health minister announced Thursday the discovery of a new coronavirus variant that appears to be spreading rapidly in parts of the country.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 26, 2021)

Sativied said:


> So the general consensus is swiftly turning into get vaxxed and booster to prepare yourself for _when_ you get infect. If not this season, then next, or the next after…


Nicely put together. Gave me a better outlook on this. It's fitting right in with our "common" flu. You will get it.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I go to work as does my wife. It's here for good. I don't see any chance that this country gets past 90% fully vaccinated.


No. It's possible. As the un-vaccinated die the percentage of vaccinated will naturally increase.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 26, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> No. It's possible. As the un-vaccinated die the percentage of vaccinated will naturally increase.


You can't vaccinate a virus out of existence with a "vaccine" that doesn't prevent infection.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> You can't vaccinate a virus out of existence with a "vaccine" that doesn't prevent infection.


I was pointing to herd immunity. Sure everyone will get the virus. It's just that the vaccinated are more likely to be the survivors.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 26, 2021)

I have a guy boarding at my house. He ended up in the hospital Wens. Heart attack. Maybe one of those affected by the vaccine?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2021)

Israel just shut it's borders to most African countries the EU is considering the same, looks like someone is taking this variant seriously.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2021)

I love how they close the borders after the fact, Nu is confirmed in Belgium and Israel.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I love how they close the borders after the fact, Nu is confirmed in Belgium and Israel.


It’s a fucking mad house out there today with crowds out shopping . If it’s already here it’s we are doomed . People are acting like the Pandemic is over.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I love how they close the borders after the fact, Nu is confirmed in Belgium and Israel.


There is a bit of the comic in a variant called “nu?” In Israel.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2021)

Michigan now has the highest infection rate in the country and it's all thanks to the tRUmptard anti-vaxers, hope they don't mind dying for the dear leader, fucking morons. I've gotten used to the idea of wearing a mask in public and I can get used to the idea of lots of dead maga morons, knock yourself out fools.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s a fucking mad house out there today with crowds out shopping . If it’s already here it’s we are doomed . People are acting like the Pandemic is over.


So. Do we close our borders now? I like China's approach. At least on this problem. We are so myopic. The right would go ballistic.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> So. Do we close our borders now? I like China's approach. At least on this problem. We are so myopic. The right would go ballistic.


FUCK YEAH, CLOSE OUR Borders Immediately! Everyone else with a brain is doing it.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 26, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> There is a bit of the comic in a variant called “nu?” In Israel.


Love that Yiddish. Nu?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I love how they close the borders after the fact, Nu is confirmed in Belgium and Israel.


If it’s as a bad as it looks, I predict in 4 or 5 months Canada will do the same.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> No. It's possible. As the un-vaccinated die the percentage of vaccinated will naturally increase.


AT 1%-2% survival rate, it's going to take a long time for that to happen. A more deadly variant would speed it up. 

But you are right. Those with low ability to process information that leads to vaccine hesitancy might be an evolutionary dead end for some lines of the human race. .

not that it's the preferred option. But maybe it was inevitable.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If it’s as a bad as it looks, I predict in 4 or 5 months Canada will do the same.


Is that tongue-in-cheek? Seriously within a month. Keep those Damned Americans outa here.
Flares are going up and will be going up in many more countries soon.
This virus seems to be just beginning to flex it's muscles.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> a more deadly virus would speed it up.


Nu?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm sure Nu has already entered the US, without quarantining anyone crossing the border for two weeks, there's no stopping it.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm sure Nu has already entered the US, without quarantining anyone crossing the border for two weeks, there's no stopping it.


DAMN YOUR LOGIC SPOCK!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm sure Nu has already entered the US, without quarantining anyone crossing the border for two weeks, there's no stopping it.


I guess I'll have to restock my shelves. Tuna fish and mac-n-cheese for another 8 months.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Nu?


I edited my earlier post because it was too vague. I was alluding to a new variant. "Nu" is what it's called?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 26, 2021)

Up side of all this. Orders for product we produce will probably climb. More O.T.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I guess I'll have to restock my shelves. Tuna fish and mac-n-cheese for another 8 months.



When your tRUmptard neighbors die from covid just take their supplies.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> You can't vaccinate a virus out of existence with a "vaccine" that doesn't prevent infection.


there it is again. Dunning-Kruger effect.

You are ignorant and certain of what you just said? lulz. You are wrong but happy in your stupidity.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

The stock market fell like 900 points, here we go again. This really really sucks.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

WHO is not in favor or travel restrictions for now. They want a couple of weeks to figure out the risk. It looks like it's already spread outside of any ability to contain it anyway. 

_








New Covid variant triggers sudden global alarm and travel bans


Countries across the world rushed Friday to identify potential cases and halt travel from southern Africa where a new variant of Covid-19, currently identified as B.1.1.529, emerged.




www.nbcnews.com





"We don't know very much about this yet, what we do know is that this variant has a large number of mutations," Van Kerkhove said in a video on Thursday. "The concern is that when you have so many mutations it can have an impact on how the virus behaves." 

The WHO warned that it would take a few weeks for it to understand the impact this variant has.

“At this point, implementing travel measures is being cautioned against,” spokesperson Christian Lindmeier told a U.N. briefing in Geneva Friday, according to Reuters._


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 26, 2021)

Hate to be a chicken little but if beating this requires a coordinated effort, we are fucked.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The stock market fell like 900 points, here we go again. This really really sucks.


The price of oil is dropping too. We might miss the days when people were out and about, raising the price of gas. and people were complaining about inflation.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 26, 2021)

Ontario cases are on a steady climb. Almost a thousand cases today with 86% of eligible people vaccinated.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2021)

Last time I checked Michigan was over 7,000 a day.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ontario cases are on a steady climb. Almost a thousand cases today with 86% of eligible people vaccinated.


I thought highly vaccinated groups don't have outbreaks?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Last time I checked Michigan was over 7,000 a day.


Are people out in full force shopping for deals today without masks and social distancing in Michigan. And I thought 2021 was bad. 2022 is not looking any better.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2021)

17,003 cases for Tuesday and Wednesday, 280 died.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Last time I checked Michigan was over 7,000 a day.


In the summer we were down to around a 100 cases a day. It’s been pretty much a steady climb since.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> When your tRUmptard neighbors die from covid just take their supplies.


I know hundreds of people that have had Covid, I know of 3 specific deaths in that group.

I had Covid, unvaxxed, delta plus variant. I've been sicker many times. My vaxxed friend was sick longer than I was. Neither of us have any risk factors.

Vaccines take the overall survival rate from 99.x to 99.9x.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2021)

I don't see many people wearing masks when I'm out running errands, these fools think it's over.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I know hundreds of people that have had Covid, I know of 3 specific deaths in that group.
> 
> I had Covid, unvaxxed, delta plus variant. I've been sicker many times. My vaxxed friend was sick longer than I was. Neither of us have any risk factors.
> 
> Vaccines take the overall survival rate from 99.x to 99.9x.


The USA has forty-eight million known cases with 776 thousand deaths directly ascribed to Covid. I believe that forensic epidemiology will greatly raise the death toll as we chew on the data being gathered. That takes years. 

Anyway I call bs on your rosy antivax numbers.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't see many people wearing masks when I'm out running errands, these fools think it's over.


In my patch of Magastan, amazingly enough, lots more masked now than 2weeks ago.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I thought highly vaccinated groups don't have outbreaks?


The vaccine looses its effectiveness after time that’s why everyone needs Boosters.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I know hundreds of people that have had Covid, I know of 3 specific deaths in that group.
> 
> I had Covid, unvaxxed, delta plus variant. I've been sicker many times. My vaxxed friend was sick longer than I was. Neither of us have any risk factors.
> 
> Vaccines take the overall survival rate from 99.x to 99.9x.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> In my patch of Magastan, amazingly enough, lots more masked now than 2weeks ago.


What? Where is Magastan. I looked it up then realized you might mean a MAGA riddled area. Lol


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5035744


I don't care if people I don't know online believe me. I also don't care if people have different beliefs than I do. On top of that I'm not giddy at the idea of forcing people to do something against their will for "the greater good".


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> It's over a 10 fold increase in protection against death. That's not a small benefit. It's just that Covid has a low death rate to begin with.


You didn't mention the 2700% decrease in hospitalization for fully vaccinated people who catch the virus.



Hiddengems said:


> I don't care if people I don't know online believe me. I also don't care if people have different beliefs than I do. On top of that I'm not giddy at the idea of forcing people to do something against their will for "the greater good".


Of course you don't. You are the new Death Cult troll.

And you just admitted in the other thread that nobody is being forced to get the vaccine. Because this is America, and nobody can force that, outside of maybe parents.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You didn't mention the 2700% decrease in hospitalization for fully vaccinated people who catch the virus.
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. You are the new Death Cult troll.
> ...


Death cult? I firmly believe at risk people should get protected from death.
I believe in choice, not force.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Yes, for the rest of their lives, every 4-5 months. That or their previous 37 shots don't count, and they're "unvaxxed".


Because you said so?



Hiddengems said:


> Death cult? I firmly believe at risk people should get protected from death.
> I believe in choice, not force.


You are pushing a fake narrative designed to keep people unsafe.

So yeah, death cult trolling.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Yes, for the rest of their lives, every 4-5 months. That or their previous 37 shots don't count, and they're "unvaxxed".


Stop being so dramatic about it. Just get a shot and shut up.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> It's over a 10 fold increase in protection against death. That's not a small benefit. It's just that Covid has a low death rate to begin with.


We don’t know that. Bet the numbers double (for time currently behind us) after a few years of data analysis.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Because you said so?


Just keep getting shots because it eases your mind. They aren't that bad for you. But it won't keep you from getting Covid, and the protection against serious illness and death will disappear as newer variants hit the scene.

Then you'll be where I'm at. My position is we need better vaccines. But you guys will ride these not very good vaccines until the wheels fall off because politics.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Stop being so dramatic about it. Just get a shot and shut up.


I never will get a first gen Covid vaccines. You are powerless over my choices. I know that hurts, but you don't run the world.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I never will get a first gen Covid vaccines. You are powerless over my choices. I know that hurts, but you don't run the world.


No pain here you moron. You are so uncool.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Just keep getting shots because it eases your mind. They aren't that bad for you. But it won't keep you from getting Covid, and the protection against serious illness and death will disappear as newer variants hit the scene.
> 
> Then you'll be where I'm at. My position is we need better vaccines. But you guys will ride these not very good vaccines until the wheels fall off because politics.


Because you said so?

I call bullshit on your absolutism troll about 'not keeping you from getting Covid'. Are you saying that there is no increased protection from catching it, or are you cleverly wording it to not say that like a dick head Death Cult troll?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Just keep getting shots because it eases your mind. They aren't that bad for you. But it won't keep you from getting Covid, and the protection against serious illness and death will disappear as newer variants hit the scene.
> 
> Then you'll be where I'm at. My position is we need better vaccines. But you guys will ride these not very good vaccines until the wheels fall off because politics.


No. We are trying to arrive at safest practices until the updated vaccines arrive, and after. The only politics are those of community, which you reject.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)

*Scientists are already testing the new Covid variant*

Vaccine scientists are already testing the new coronavirus variant
From CNN’s Michael Nedelman and Frederik Pleitgen

Scientists at BioNTech have already started investigating the impact of a new coronavirus variant on its Covid-19 vaccine, with data expected within the next couple of weeks.

“We understand the concern of experts and have immediately initiated investigations on variant B.1.1.529,” BioNTech, the German company that partnered with Pfizer to make its Covid-19 vaccine, said in a statement Friday. “We expect more data from the laboratory tests in two weeks at the latest.”
The new variant appears to be spreading rapidly in parts of South Africa and scientists are concerned that its unusually high number of mutations could make it more transmissible and result in immune evasion.

BioNTech said the upcoming data would shed light on ”whether B.1.1.529 could be an escape variant that may require an adjustment of our vaccine if the variant spreads globally.”

For months, the heads of both Pfizer and BioNTech have said that the companies can adapt their vaccine, which uses mRNA technology, within six weeks and begin shipping first batches within 100 days, if needed.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The stock market fell like 900 points.


Except for Big Pharma, who is making a killing today.
In fact, billionaires across the globe have added 2 TRILLION to their respective portfolios since this pLandemic began.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> We've hit herd immunity several times. Most people don't know what it is.
> 
> You are in herd immunity anytime the average infected person infects less than one person.


knows nothing, has high confidence.



We've not even gotten close to it, idiot.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 26, 2021)

World Health Organization declares new variant of concern named Omicron



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/world-health-organization-b-1-1-529-variant-south-africa-1.6263826


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> It's over a 10 fold increase in protection against death. That's not a small benefit. It's just that Covid has a low death rate to begin with.


2% death rate is pretty bad, especially when a third who survive are severely ill for a long time afterward.

"get Covid so you can become immune". You guys are a death cult.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Scientists are already testing the new Covid variant*
> 
> Vaccine scientists are already testing the new coronavirus variant
> From CNN’s Michael Nedelman and Frederik Pleitgen
> ...


That’s awesome that they are prepared like that. Now that everyone knows the rules and how to behave we can get this new variant wrapped up and under control 
Faster than ever before. I am on vacation and headed down to a popular island resort for 2 weeks. I hope I don’t get the new variant . This really sucks.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 26, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Nicely put together. Gave me a better outlook on this. It's fitting right in with our "common" flu. You will get it.











We Accidentally Solved the Flu. Now What?


America has a choice to make.




www.theatlantic.com





"_Whatever happens, there can be no more illusions of inevitability. The flu, it turns out, has always been a choice. Now we have the opportunity to do something about it—and the burden of knowing we can._"

Maybe some day we'll find a way for corona too. Vaccination alone won't do it, lockdowns neither. What could work, short of an eternal lockdown, is constant testing. Everyone test themselves in the morning, test before entering buildings and transportation. I don't think mankind is willing to go far enough, and maybe they shouldn't.

Our pm is currently giving a speech, re-introducing new measures. "We the government, the medical experts, nationally and internationally, assumed a high vax rate would be a way out of the pandemic and lockdowns. The reality now is very very different. Get vaxxed to protect yourself."


----------



## Sativied (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> It's over a 10 fold increase in protection against death. That's not a small benefit. It's just that Covid has a low death rate to begin with.


Low in relative numbers, aka a percentage. Very high in absolute number. That's where you go wrong.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s a fucking mad house out there today with crowds out shopping . If it’s already here it’s we are doomed . People are acting like the Pandemic is over.


Yeah, it’s pandemic fatigue. Seeing a lot of that, including previously cautious people like my in-laws being a lot less vigilant about masking, social distancing and staying in. Crowds always have made me feel vaguely icky, but Black Friday shopping coverage on TV looks pretty much like most folks are saying “what pandemic” this year. Thank god for online shopping.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> "Under the simplest model, the herd immunity threshold depends on a single parameter known as R0, or the basic reproduction number (Figure 2 A). R0 refers to the average number of secondary infections caused by a single infectious individual introduced into a completely susceptible population (Anderson and May, 1985). If we consider a hypothetical pathogen with an R0 of 4, this means that, on average, one infected host will infect four others during the infectious period, assuming no immunity exists in the population. Mathematically, the herd immunity threshold is defined by 1 – 1/R0 (e.g., if R0 = 4, the corresponding herd immunity threshold is 0.75) (Anderson and May, 1985). Therefore, the more communicable a pathogen, the greater its associated R0 and the greater the proportion of the population that must be immune to block sustained transmission (Figure 2B). A similar parameter important for understanding population-level immunity is the effective reproduction number (Re or Rt). Re is defined as the average number of secondary cases generated by a single index case over an infectious period in a partially immune population (Delamater et al., 2019). Unlike R0, Re does not assume a completely susceptible population and, consequently, will vary depending on a population’s current immune state, which will change dynamically as an outbreak event or vaccination campaign unfolds. Ultimately, the goal of vaccination programs is to bring the value of Re below 1. This occurs when the proportion of the population with immunity exceeds the herd immunity threshold. At this point, pathogen spread cannot be maintained, so there is a decline in the number of infected individuals within the population."


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> World Health Organization declares new variant of concern named Omicron
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/world-health-organization-b-1-1-529-variant-south-africa-1.6263826


Thank goodness it wasn’t named Nu. How is Omicron pronounced? Oh micron or Omick Ron.



C. Nesbitt said:


> Yeah, it’s pandemic fatigue. Seeing a lot of that, including previously cautious people like my in-laws being a lot less vigilant about masking, social distancing and staying in. Crowds always have made me feel vaguely icky, but Black Friday shopping coverage on TV looks pretty much like most folks are saying “what pandemic” this year. Thank god for online shopping.


yeah I get it . It’s tiresome and we all have a bit of Pandemic PTSD. I think it was just terrible timing for this new variant to emerge Right Now as Holidays arrived. No time is ever good but this is The Worst Time!


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I never said get Covid so you can be immune. At risk people should get protection. But if you've had Covid you're already protected 6-13x better against variants than the vaccine.


Horse shit.

your ignorance is your wellspring of false confidence.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Wow, you're really intelligent and articulate.


Compared to you? lulz


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Except for Big Pharma, who is making a killing today.
> In fact, billionaires across the globe have added 2 TRILLION to their respective portfolios since this pLandemic began.


Oh please no more Q lies.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 26, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Oh please no more Q lies.


So corporate influence on politics isn't real, cool


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> So corporate influence on politics isn't real, cool


Did you notice the deliberate misspelling pointing to a debunked conspiracy idea? It makes your above gripe just another red herring.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> So corporate influence on politics isn't real, cool


Pretty sure no one said or believes that. The “Plandemic” reference is what gets people’s Q radar up.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Pretty sure no one said or believes that. The “Plandemic” reference is what gets people’s Q radar up.


That.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Pretty sure no one said or believes that. The “Plandemic” reference is what gets people’s Q radar up.


well said.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> AT 1%-2% survival rate, it's going to take a long time for that to happen. A more deadly variant would speed it up.
> 
> But you are right. Those with low ability to process information that leads to vaccine hesitancy might be an evolutionary dead end for some lines of the human race. .
> 
> not that it's the preferred option. But maybe it was inevitable.


nature is a harsh mistress, the strong succeed and the weak don't. there are just a lot of people who think true strength lies in the size of your biceps, and not the size of your cranium...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)

One of the two new antivirals has issues with efficacy, but the Pfizer one still works, both should also work on all variants including the latest one emerging. They might want to speed up the approval process for tweaked booster vaccine shots though.









Merck's COVID-19 pill significantly less effective in new analysis


Merck & Co said on Friday updated data from its study of its experimental COVID-19 pill showed the drug was significantly less effective in cutting hospitalizations and deaths than previously reported.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> World Health Organization declares new variant of concern named Omicron
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/world-health-organization-b-1-1-529-variant-south-africa-1.6263826


I wonder when we will get to Omega...


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder when we will get to Omega...


If this goes on long enough, it’ll be like hurricane or typhoon naming. When the end of the current naming convention is reached, a new one will be added on the fly. 

Unless of course of Omega turns a small percentage into vampires and only one immune man is left to search for a cure. Oh wait, that’s a Richard Matheson novel, not real life. Hard to differentiate sometimes. The variant naming part is correct though


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 26, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> If this goes on long enough, it’ll be like hurricane or typhoon naming. When the end of the current naming convention is reached, a new one will be added on the fly.
> 
> Unless of course of Omega turns a small percentage into vampires and only one immune man is left to search for a cure. Oh wait, that’s a Richard Matheson novel, not real life. Hard to differentiate sometimes. The variant naming part is correct though


The adaptation to the movie was horrible.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nature is a harsh mistress, the strong succeed and the weak don't. there are just a lot of people who think true strength lies in the size of your biceps, and not the size of your cranium...


The strength of you immune system counts too, but with a brain you can supplement it with a vaccine these days. If the new strain turns into a vaccine evading killer we could all be in shit, but if it's serious enough they will have an improved booster for it ASAP. Also the antiviral medications will work against it too (Pfizer), they are cheap and easy to make and are now licensed globally, so expect to see a lot more of them. We need to be able to react to these viral mutations faster and even be able to predict them. The way I have it figured we are at war with this fucking thing, the entire human race, we should act like we are, we can't eradicate it but we can contain and control it for now and eventually defeat it in humans, pets and domestic animals. Like I said we are in the scientific payoff period now with covid and more treatments and tweaked vaccines will be coming online over the next year or two.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

Sativied said:


> We Accidentally Solved the Flu. Now What?
> 
> 
> America has a choice to make.
> ...


mRNA vaccines are new and a game changer. We are just breaking into the computational power to produce the necessary sequences quickly. I anticipate by spring well have an update vaccine that addresses Delta and Nu.

Industry says 100 days til a trial vaccine. All that’s needed is a sponsor. That is much more likely now than under the previous administration.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> The adaptation to the movie was horrible.


It wasn't a very good book, either. But it was better than the movie. Also, the ending was more believable and had a strong message about the damage one can do to others as well as one's self when acting upon false belief.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2021)

Now they want to call the new variant Omicron instead of Nu.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2021)

I'll just call it Bob.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 26, 2021)

Posted: Nov 25, 2021 / 05:41 PM MST 

FORT COLLINS, Colo. (KDVR) — The U.S. Department of Defense is stepping in at local hospitals this Thanksgiving, deploying medical response teams to keep the doors open as beds and ICUs reach capacity. 

*“Approximately 95% of our patients in the critical care environment are unvaccinated,”* chief operating officer of UCHealth Poudre Valley Hospital Ryan Rohman said."









Military called in to relieve Colorado’s overwhelmed hospitals


The U.S. Department of Defense is stepping in at local hospitals this Thanksgiving, deploying medical response teams to keep the doors open as beds and ICUs reach capacity.




kdvr.com


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Posted: Nov 25, 2021 / 05:41 PM MST
> 
> FORT COLLINS, Colo. (KDVR) — The U.S. Department of Defense is stepping in at local hospitals this Thanksgiving, deploying medical response teams to keep the doors open as beds and ICUs reach capacity.
> 
> ...


Our Thanksgiving get together was great. I was glad to see everybody. I hear there were a lot of families that came together for the first time in more than a year. 

I think it was premature.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2021)

Hope I don't meet Bob this winter.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2021)

Some encouraging news, looks like Bob will be staying with anti-vaxers over the holidays.


South Africa's health minister says, based on a small sample of Omicron cases, the majority of hospital patients are unvaccinated: "It indicates that the vaccines are providing protection"


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 26, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Oh please no more Q lies.


My mistake, 5.5 TRILLION:








Global Billionaire Pandemic Wealth Gains Surge to $5.5 Trillion - Inequality.org


As the wealth divide grows deeper, global advocates call for one-time 99 percent emergency tax on billionaires’ pandemic windfalls to fund Covid-19 vaccines for entire world.




inequality.org





Every crises is taken advantage of, even when the crises is minimal.
Time to move on from Covid, as few seem to care about all the carcinogenic foods they consume these days; or the ambient air pollution WHO estimates cause 600K annual fatalities due to cancers.
I'll wager if we all focused on eating right, exercising, reducing obesity and airborn et al. pollutants; we'd save many more lives vs. endemic disease mitigation protocols currently in place.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> My mistake, 5.5 TRILLION:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was referring specifically to your use of pLandemic. That is the Q tell, and you completely declined to address it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Hope I don't meet Bob this winter.


I hope don’t meet Bob on vacation next week.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> My mistake, 5.5 TRILLION:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are recalling Old Spice and Secret deodorant because they found some nasty cancer causing substance in them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

Fuck , my pharmacy is all out of my script
Now I have to go into fucking Super Target to get it filled. It’s like a mad house and no one is wearing a mask. I have one on . This is a fucking nightmare. Good Luck everyone. Take care and Stay safe.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> My mistake, 5.5 TRILLION:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep your dirty Covid contaminated self away from me. 

I like bacon. Covid not so much. You, not at all.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 26, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I was referring specifically to your use of pLandemic. That is the Q tell, and you completely declined to address it.


The term describes manipulation and/or incompetence of those using mitigation standards; or using the now endemic disease for profit.
Portugal is 86% vaccinated, yet cases doubled recently; not much of an incentive for me to get a booster.
Speaking of, we were all under the impression last Spring jabs would protect those we care about.
3 months later, that was a myth; as were no more face diapers...hell that one changed in 3 weeks.
The Spanish flu lasted 3 years, is now our H1N1 influenza strain; apparently medical science hasn't made much progress in 100 years.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The term describes manipulation and/or incompetence of those using mitigation standards; or using the now endemic disease for profit.
> Portugal is 86% vaccinated, yet cases doubled recently; not much of an incentive for me to get a booster.
> Speaking of, we were all under the impression last Spring jabs would protect those we care about.
> 3 months later, that was a myth; as were no more face diapers...hell that one changed in 3 weeks.
> The Spanish flu lasted 3 years, is now our H1N1 influenza strain; apparently medical science hasn't made much progress in 100 years.


what manipulation or incompetence are you talking about? No sweeping generalizations please.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The term describes manipulation and/or incompetence of those using mitigation standards; or using the now endemic disease for profit.
> Portugal is 86% vaccinated, yet cases doubled recently; not much of an incentive for me to get a booster.
> Speaking of, we were all under the impression last Spring jabs would protect those we care about.
> 3 months later, that was a myth; as were no more face diapers...hell that one changed in 3 weeks.
> The Spanish flu lasted 3 years, is now our H1N1 influenza strain; apparently medical science hasn't made much progress in 100 years.


Your such an idiot. Who were all sick and dying this past summer who refused to get vaccinated ?. The unvaxxed , you fool . How many times do you have to be told the vaccine has a half life. Talking to you is like talking to a piece of concrete . You specialize in selective hearing . I bet people can’t stand having to hang with you because your such an annoying idiot. - and again do we need to tell you that immunity compromised people not only need a booster but maybe 4 shots or a shot every 3 months and that’s ok. That’s where we are now. I know some people that have had 4 or more shots and they are doing just fine and not complaining like your whining little ass.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 26, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The term describes manipulation and/or incompetence of those using mitigation standards; or using the now endemic disease for profit.
> Portugal is 86% vaccinated, yet cases doubled recently; not much of an incentive for me to get a booster.
> Speaking of, we were all under the impression last Spring jabs would protect those we care about.
> 3 months later, that was a myth; as were no more face diapers...hell that one changed in 3 weeks.
> The Spanish flu lasted 3 years, is now our H1N1 influenza strain; apparently medical science hasn't made much progress in 100 years.


Remove the moral controls from science and you have ww2 Germany. Scientists aren't exactly know for moral virtue.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)

*New COVID-19 variant: How dangerous is Omicron? | DW News*





Scientists in South Africa are warning of a new strain of COVID-19. The variant, which is yet to be named, appears to have a high number of mutations, and there's a possibility it could be able to evade our immune response and be even more transmissible. 
At first, health officials thought they were seeing a small cluster of outbreaks in South Africa's most populous province. But after examining specimens, they realized they were dealing with something far more serious - a new variant that could be the hardest yet to contain.
Officials are worried that the new variant, known simply as B.1.1.529, could quickly spread through the country and beyond. Only about 35% of adults in South Africa are fully vaccinated, and the rate of vaccination has slowed. And given the findings so far, even current vaccines may not be enough to stop it.
Several countries, including the UK and Germany have announced a ban on flights from South Africa and five neighboring countries as cases of the new variant have already appeared in Botswana and in Hong Kong. No matter where the variant started, it could quickly become a global problem.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Remove the moral controls from science and you have ww2 Germany. Scientists aren't exactly know for moral virtue.


What we learned in the Oppenheimer trial contradicts this.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Remove the moral controls from science and you have ww2 Germany. *People* aren't exactly know*n* for moral virtue.


FIFY


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> FIFY


While I think you’re correct, I was addressing the calumny that scientists are amoral. 

Oppenheimer being taken to trial effectively exonerates scientists as a class. Imo.


----------



## Hiddengems (Nov 26, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> While I think you’re correct, I was addressing the calumny that scientists are amoral.
> 
> Oppenheimer being taken to trial effectively exonerates scientists as a class. Imo.


Oppenheimer wasn't torturing twins for "science". I'm talking about josef mengele and his ilk.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *New COVID-19 variant: How dangerous is Omicron? | DW News*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s over. We are done. 500 more times contagious than the delta . He said lockdowns won’t work and containment has to happen today, 2 weeks from now is too late. I didn’t hear anyone speak it’s name yet. Might be Omi ... cron. I actually like that pronunciation the best .


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Oppenheimer wasn't torturing twins for "science". I'm talking about josef mengele and his ilk.


Medicine is not science.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> what manipulation or incompetence are you talking about? No sweeping generalizations please.


Allowing states' respective governors to unilaterally impose restrictions without the consent of state legislatures.
This corrupts the entire reason we elect bodies of senators and representatives, to create balance in government.
I won't even go into how the Federal Reserve/Washington has mortgaged our children's future away by printing too many greenbacks, making the cost of the average home $450K; unaffordable for most younger people. Stimulus did nothing but create inflation, anyone versed in basic finance knew this was coming a year ago.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Scientists aren't exactly know for moral virtue.


But internet trolls are?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I live in your head rent free. How about that eviction moratorium.


Do you really think I care about what you think? 

My therapist said it’s good therapy to poke fun at morons so, poke, poke cupcake.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I had delta, I didn't even develop a cough.


I mean if a internet death cult troll says so on the internet, it must be true.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I had delta, I didn't even develop a cough.


Coughing isn't a side effect of the Delta gD-2 vaccine so that's not surprising.

X-Vax Technology Delta gD-2 (∆gD-2) herpes vaccine candidate










Herpes Vaccine Candidate Delta gD-2 Accelerates With $56 Million Dollars


X-Vax Technology Delta gD-2 (∆gD-2) herpes vaccine candidate




www.precisionvaccinations.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 26, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I had delta, I didn't even develop a cough.


Erectile dysfunction probably isn’t going to have a big impact on your life anyway.


----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> AT 1%-2% survival rate, it's going to take a long time for that to happen. A more deadly variant would speed it up.
> 
> But you are right. Those with low ability to process information that leads to vaccine hesitancy might be an evolutionary dead end for some lines of the human race. .
> 
> not that it's the preferred option. But maybe it was inevitable.


Too many have children for it to have a true evolutionary effect. Now if all those kids were to get covid and die. . . .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)

New Virus Variant Stokes Concern but Vaccines Still Likely to Work


The Omicron variant carries worrisome mutations that may let it evade antibodies, scientists said. But it will take more research to know how it fares against vaccinated people.




www.nytimes.com





*New Virus Variant Stokes Concern but Vaccines Still Likely to Work*
*The Omicron variant carries worrisome mutations that may let it evade antibodies, scientists said. But it will take more research to know how it fares against vaccinated people.*

Scientific experts at the World Health Organization warned on Friday that a new coronavirus variant discovered in southern Africa was a “variant of concern,” the most serious category the agency uses for such tracking.

The designation, announced after an emergency meeting of the health body, is reserved for dangerous variants that may spread quickly, cause severe disease or decrease the effectiveness of vaccines or treatments. The last coronavirus variant to receive this label was Delta, which took off this summer and now accounts for virtually all Covid cases in the United States.

The W.H.O. said the new version, named Omicron, carries a number of genetic mutations that may allow it to spread quickly, perhaps even among the vaccinated.

Independent scientists agreed that Omicron warranted urgent attention, but also pointed out that it would take more research to determine the extent of the threat. Although some variants of concern, like Delta, have lived up to initial worries, others have had a limited impact.

“Epidemiologists are trying to say, ‘Easy, tiger,’” said William Hanage, an epidemiologist at the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health. “This could be bad. This could be very bad. But we don’t know enough to roll that tape forward.”

Dr. Hanage and other researchers said that vaccines will most likely protect against Omicron, but further studies are needed to determine how much of the shots’ effectiveness may be reduced.

As the coronavirus replicates inside people, new mutations constantly arise. Most provide the virus with no new advantage. When worrisome mutations do emerge, the World Health Organization uses Greek letters to name the variants. The first “variant of concern,” Alpha, appeared in Britain in late 2020, soon followed by Beta in South Africa.

Omicron first came to light in Botswana, where researchers at the Botswana Harvard H.I.V. Reference Laboratory in Gaborone sequenced the genes of coronaviruses from positive test samples. They found some samples sharing about 50 mutations not found in such a combination before. So far, six people have tested positive for Omicron in Botswana, according to an international database of variants.

Around the same time, researchers in South Africa stumbled across Omicron in a cluster of cases in the province of Gauteng. As of Friday, they have listed 58 Omicron samples on the variant database. But at a news conference on Thursday, Tulio de Oliveira, the director of the Centre for Epidemic Response & Innovation in South Africa, said that “close to two or three hundred” genetic sequences of Omicron cases would be released in the next few days.

The W.H.O. called for increased surveillance of the variant and laboratory experiments to better understand its biology.

“This variant did surprise us,” Dr. de Oliveira said at the news conference. “But the full significance is still uncertain.”

Dr. de Oliveira and his colleagues asked the W.H.O. to hold an emergency meeting about the variant on Friday for two reasons: the mutations in Omicron and what appears to be an alarming spread in South Africa.

The researchers found more than 30 mutations on a protein, called spike, on the surface of the coronavirus. The spike protein is the chief target of antibodies that the immune system produces to fight a Covid-19 infection. So many mutations raised concerns that Omicron’s spike might be able to evade antibodies produced by either a previous infection or a vaccine.

Dr. de Oliveira and his colleagues determined a quick way to gauge how quickly Omicron was spreading in South Africa. Although sequencing the entire genome of a virus is slow, the scientists figured out how to identify Omicron with a standard nasal swab test known as P.C.R.

The tests are fast because they look for just two of the coronavirus’s 29 genes — the spike gene and another gene called nucleocapsid. Thanks to its new mutations, Omicron does not test positive for the spike gene. So researchers could simply look for samples that tested positive for nucleocapsid, but negative for spike.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Erectile dysfunction probably isn’t going to have a big impact on your life anyway.


Apparently he does have cognitive issues though...


----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Except for Big Pharma, who is making a killing today.
> In fact, billionaires across the globe have added 2 TRILLION to their respective portfolios since this pLandemic began.


Anyone who does online shopping is moving more product than ever before. Also all the door dash type companies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)

This one is super contagious and will get everybody by spring, let's hope they get some updated boosters out before too long! Improved vaccines won't help the cursed though, those driven by fear and seduced by bullshit, this one will get them before spring for sure. If it is indeed 5 X more contagious than delta, there will be no stopping it, slowing it down a bit perhaps, but it will arrive, the later the better. The vaccine makers seem to be reacting faster to these threats now, mRNA vaccines allow fast response to mutations and can allow multiple mRNA strands producing different antibody responses. Perhaps merely tweaking and testing a vaccine is not as regulatorily intensive and time consuming as making a new vaccine.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Vaccine makers move quickly against new omicron Covid variant, testing already under way


Pfizer and BioNTech said they expect more data from lab tests in two weeks at the latest.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## HGCC (Nov 26, 2021)

I wear a mask because I don't wear pants.

Gotta pick your battles.


----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I wear a mask because I don't wear pants.
> 
> Gotta pick your battles.


No pockets? You must carry a day pack.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 26, 2021)

Fanny packs are back in style! Bases are covered...and my fanny I guess.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm optimistic about humanity defeating covid over the long term. Here is just one of many promising lines of research that could treat more than just covid. We should see a lot more treatments and effective vaccines over the next couple of years as the science pays off. A more global and comprehensive effort would be helpful, but when the right vaccine is found, it shouldn't take too long to deploy it and I expect there will be an effort made, if an effective vaccine is developed. It won't help the cursed though, the vaccine resistant, unless it is mandated.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








COVID-19: The coronavirus's tangled strands of RNA could offer new ways to treat people who get infected


To the untrained eye, the loops, kinks and folds in the single strand of RNA that makes up the coronavirus genome look like a jumble of spaghetti or tangled yarn. But to researchers like Amanda Hargrove, a chemistry professor at Duke University, the complex shapes that RNA takes on as it folds...




phys.org


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2021)

Molecule Derived From Poisonous Plant Blocks All SARS-CoV-2 Variants in Cell Cultures









Molecule Derived From Poisonous Plant Blocks All SARS-CoV-2 Variants in Cell Cultures


The plant-based antiviral agent thapsigargin (TG), derived from a group of poisonous plants known as 'deadly carrots', appears to be effective against all variants of SARS-CoV-2 in the lab – and that includes the quick-spreading Delta variant.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Molecule Derived From Poisonous Plant Blocks All SARS-CoV-2 Variants in Cell Cultures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2021)

Don't worry about having to eat that poison carrot, Bob will be spending the holidays with the tRUmptards. If what they say about Bob is true and it's 5 times as infectious but the vaccinated are protected, maybe the pandemic can burn itself out this winter by staying with the retards. The one positive is that there certainly will be fewer morons running around by spring.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2021)

Bob decided to visit some friends in the UK this weekend.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't worry about having to eat that poison carrot, Bob will be spending the holidays with the tRUmptards. If what they say about Bob is true and it's 5 times as infectious but the vaccinated are protected, maybe the pandemic can burn itself out this winter by staying with the retards. The one positive is that there certainly will be fewer morons running around by spring.


Vaccines alone aren’t going to be enough and I doubt this is going away in our lifetime. Advances in therapeutic treatment are important too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2021)

Feds are sending doctors and nurses to Michigan to help with the current wave that is now setting new highs for infection.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Vaccines alone aren’t going to be enough and I doubt this is going away in our lifetime. Advances in therapeutic treatment are important too.



I know but you can't say that kind of thing in front of the vaxtards or their heads will explode, they think it will magically disappear one day, they aren't very smart, they also think Stinky was the greatest president ever.


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2021)

Just because I take a day off the world turns to shit? Speaking of shit.



Hiddengems said:


> I know hundreds of people that have had Covid, I know of 3 specific deaths in that group.
> 
> I had Covid, unvaxxed, delta plus variant. I've been sicker many times. My vaxxed friend was sick longer than I was. Neither of us have any risk factors.
> 
> Vaccines take the overall survival rate from 99.x to 99.9x.


So being vaxinated decreases your risk 10X compared to unvacinated.



Hiddengems said:


> I don't care if people I don't know online believe me. I also don't care if people have different beliefs than I do. On top of that I'm not giddy at the idea of forcing people to do something against their will for "the greater good".


You are an idiot.



Hiddengems said:


> So being vaxinated decreases your risk 10X compared to unvacinated.
> 
> 
> Hiddengems said:
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2021)

The Michigan State football team will be missing 20 players for the Penn State game today due to the flu, does that sound normal?


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2021)

*Two Omicron COVID-19 cases found in UK*
Two Omicron coronavirus cases have been found in the U.K., according to the country's Health Security Agency. 

Health Secretary Sajid Javid said the two cases were found in Chelmsford and in Nottingham, and both patients as well as their households are under quarantine, BBC reported. Further testing and contract tracing will be done to determine if more cases have entered the U.K.

The newly identified cases make the United Kingdom the latest in a growing list of countries that have known Omicron variant cases. 

Botswana, Belgium, Hong Kong and Israel have had cases of the new variant as of Saturday morning. 

The U.K. had announced they would be restricting air travel to and from several African countries due to the new variant. 

"Today I can announce one thing that we are doing immediately is carrying out targeted testing and sequencing of positive cases in the two areas that are affected,” Javid said, according to BBC.

"If anyone has travelled to these four countries or any of the other red-listed countries in the last four days then they must self isolate and take PCR tests,” he added.








Two omicron COVID-19 cases found in UK


The first cases of the omicron coronavirus variant have been identified in the United Kingdom (U.K.), the country’s health officials announced Saturday. Two omicron coronavirus cases ha…




thehill.com





How about getting a passenger list from the countries and checking up on people?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Feds are sending doctors and nurses to Michigan to help with the current wave that is now setting new highs for infection.


I was at U of M getting a couple ingrown toes fixed and saw this sign (minus the Aurora part) on their wall in the room. It really should be everywhere as people enter a building so that they understand that all these idiots walking around without a mask are the issue.


----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I was at U of M getting a couple ingrown toes fixed and saw this sign (minus the Aurora part) on their wall in the room. It really should be everywhere as people enter a building so that they understand that all these idiots walking around without a mask are the issue.
> 
> View attachment 5036274


There was a sign like this when I got my last eye exam. I like it. It's easy to understand.


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2021)

*61 COVID-19 cases found on flight from South Africa to Netherlands amid screening for new variant*
Sixty-one COVID-19 cases were detected on an international flight from South Africa to the Netherlands on Friday, according to Dutch health officials.

The cases were detected among passengers on two flights that arrived at Amsterdam's Schiphol Airport on Friday as authorities were conducting testing for the recently discovered Omicron variant of the coronavirus, Reuters reported.

A total of 600 people were on the flights that arrived from South Africa. They were kept away from other travelers in the airport, and those who tested positive for coronavirus are being isolated in the airport, officials told the news outlet on Saturday.








61 COVID-19 cases found on flight from South Africa to Netherlands amid screening for new variant


Sixty-one COVID-19 cases were detected on an international flight from South Africa to the Netherlands on Friday, according to Dutch health officials.The cases were detected among passengers o…




thehill.com





Ten percent of people on the flight infected. Mind you keep in mind that only 25% of the country is vaccinated.


----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2021)

printer said:


> *61 COVID-19 cases found on flight from South Africa to Netherlands amid screening for new variant*
> Sixty-one COVID-19 cases were detected on an international flight from South Africa to the Netherlands on Friday, according to Dutch health officials.
> 
> The cases were detected among passengers on two flights that arrived at Amsterdam's Schiphol Airport on Friday as authorities were conducting testing for the recently discovered Omicron variant of the coronavirus, Reuters reported.
> ...


Last night listening to the BBC, the Dutch health people thought it could be as high as 85, so 61 is not as bad as they thought.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2021)

injinji said:


> Last night listening to the BBC, the Dutch health people thought it could be as high as 85, so 61 is not as bad as they thought.


If this variant is more contagious than delta, that won’t mean a damn thing, unfortunately.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2021)

Conspiracy theorists are promoting INSANE “de-vaccination” techniques to “purge” Covid-19 vaccines from the human body — including BLOOD LETTING, ELECTRIC SHOCK and TOXIC BLEACH. Perfectly normal stuff for a tRUmptard.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2021)

HOLY SHIT JUST IN!!!!

apparently they are* NOT* putting* UNVAXXED* *ICU* *Covid Patients on ventilator* in my area..they made a decision.

the daughter of the person hospitalized was complaining about it in my local rag..that after 3 weeks he survived. the thread was shut down and taken away.  there were like 30 responses that i would've loved to have read. dammit-all!


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2021)

printer said:


> *61 COVID-19 cases found on flight from South Africa to Netherlands amid screening for new variant*
> Sixty-one COVID-19 cases were detected on an international flight from South Africa to the Netherlands on Friday, according to Dutch health officials.
> 
> The cases were detected among passengers on two flights that arrived at Amsterdam's Schiphol Airport on Friday as authorities were conducting testing for the recently discovered Omicron variant of the coronavirus, Reuters reported.
> ...


Thanks for the link.

I was wondering what protocols were in place for travelers. Did they have to show proof of vaccination? If they did then 61 people, all vaxxed would be a bad sign. But it wasn't. The minimum standard was "show proof of testing 24 hours prior".

_Rules on its website state that passengers must have a negative COVID-19 test 24 hours prior to the flight, but they are not required to provide proof of vaccination, the news outlet reported._

Doesn't mean they weren't vaxxed, just means we have to wait a bit while they sort this out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> HOLY SHIT JUST IN!!!!
> 
> apparently they are* NOT* putting* UNVAXXED* *ICU* *Covid Patients on ventilator* in my area..they made a decision.
> 
> the daughter of the person hospitalized was complaining about it in my local rag..that after 3 weeks he survived. the thread was shut down and taken away.  there were like 30 responses that i would've loved to have read. dammit-all!


good. they made their choice, now they can die with it. there is no way to justify wasting time, money, or room on people who refuse to help themselves and everyone else out by just getting a simple injection. save those who at least attempt to make things better, fuck those who don't.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Conspiracy theorists are promoting INSANE “de-vaccination” techniques to “purge” Covid-19 vaccines from the human body — including BLOOD LETTING, ELECTRIC SHOCK and TOXIC BLEACH. Perfectly normal stuff for a tRUmptard.


you can't fix crazy..they are who they are; we need to let them go already. the PSAs are out there; they want to be in charge yet all will be dead. 

get your booster, wear your mask; socially distance and wash the fuck out of your hands before you take your mask off or touch anything in your house.

people are dying in my building; last person two weeks ago..the lady was vaxxed but 'doer' always going, going in general public. she told a friend she wasn't feeling well (little issue with breathing but felt no big deal) and if in the morning wasn't better will call doctor.she died overnite.

we are in for a* Hellscape;* that new variant is already here. it went from South Africa to South Florida flights daily. imho.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> HOLY SHIT JUST IN!!!!
> 
> apparently they are* NOT* putting* UNVAXXED* *ICU* *Covid Patients on ventilator* in my area..they made a decision.
> 
> the daughter of the person hospitalized was complaining about it in my local rag..that after 3 weeks he survived. the thread was shut down and taken away.  there were like 30 responses that i would've loved to have read. dammit-all!


What's she complaining about? The guy survived. When people are sick enough to go onto a ventilator, the prognosis is not good.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> HOLY SHIT JUST IN!!!!
> 
> apparently they are* NOT* putting* UNVAXXED* *ICU* *Covid Patients on ventilator* in my area..they made a decision.
> 
> the daughter of the person hospitalized was complaining about it in my local rag..that after 3 weeks he survived. the thread was shut down and taken away.  there were like 30 responses that i would've loved to have read. dammit-all!



The crisis of care standards that were recently moved are limited to protecting staff from exhaustion and to maintain a safe workplace. It specifically says they are not changing standards for ICU patients, just that they may be moved far away depending on staffing and bed availability. Some room is allowed for triage in case there is a crisis. 
_










State activates crisis standards of care for staffing of health care systems | Colorado COVID-19 Updates


STATEWIDE (Nov. 9, 2021) — Today, the state of Colorado reactivated crisis standards of care for staffing of health care systems throughout the state. Crisis standards of care are guidelines for how the medical community should allocate scarce resources. In this case, the state is activating...




covid19.colorado.gov





*Frequently asked questions
Will this reduce the level of care patients receive?*
Upon activation, these crisis standards of care for staffing of health care systems may be implemented to best manage the current influx of patients who need care for COVID-19 or any other illness. It can affect the ratio of staff to patients, but allows hospitals to make these management decisions in times of crisis to manage and attend to more patients._

I call shenanigans. That thread you referenced was a poisonous lie.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good. they made their choice, now they can die with it. there is no way to justify wasting time, money, or room on people who refuse to help themselves and everyone else out by just getting a simple injection. save those who at least attempt to make things better, fuck those who don't.


others have been dying from illness out of their control- what do you do with auto accident victims?

the antivaxxers are selfish.

and remember, when you can't breathe and are drowning in your own fluid..it was 'your body; your choice'.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What's she complaining about? The guy survived. When people are sick enough to go onto a ventilator, the prognosis is not good.


she's complaining that he should have been on a ventilator(he was so sick he qualified) and that she's mad at the hospital that they have now chosen to save ventilators for those who were vaxxed only.

Ventilator Discrimination.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> she's complaining that he should have been on a ventilator and that she's mad at the hospital that they have now chosen to save ventilators for those who were vaxxed only.
> 
> Ventilator Discrimination.


"he should have been on a ventilator"


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The crisis of care standards that were recently moved are limited to protecting staff from exhaustion and to maintain a safe workplace. It specifically says they are not changing standards for ICU patients, just that they may be moved far away depending on staffing and bed availability. Some room is allowed for triage in case there is a crisis.
> 
> _
> 
> ...


have you lived in this state yet?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> have you live in this state yet?


Does that matter?

You shouldn't be embarrassed. Plenty of people are fooled by those jerks. Remember when "I heard this: somebody said they eat children at Comet Ping Pong" was the rage? Just saying professional healthcare system is challenged by all sorts of fake news nonsense. Their standards of care do not allow selectively denying care just because somebody was unvaxxed. What you describe fails the sniff test. 

I hope this doesn't push you into qtard land.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> "he should have been on a ventilator"
> 
> View attachment 5036316


she specifically was quoted as saying they wouldn't 'put him on ventilator because he had COVID'..then readers start questioning why (i was able to open the comments) and then the truth came out within those 38 comments which i was working on commenting in the closed thread when it just disappeared. Others were still commenting as well


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> have you lived in this state yet?





schuylaar said:


> she specifically was quoted as saying they wouldn't 'put him on ventilator because he had COVID'..then readers start questioning why (i was able to open the comments) and then the truth came out within those 38 comments which i was working on commenting in the closed thread when it just disappeared. Others were still commenting as well


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Does that matter?
> 
> You shouldn't be embarrassed. Plenty of people are fooled by those jerks. Remember when "I heard this somebody said they eat children at Comet Ping Pong" was the rage? Just saying professional healthcare system is challenged by all sorts of fake news nonsense. Their standards of care do not allow selectively denying care just because somebody was unvaxxed. What you describe fails the sniff test.
> 
> I hope this doesn't push you into qtard land.


i'm not embarrassed; just the messenger friend..it came out that he was unvaxxed and that's what according to this family member, the hospital told the family that's why he's in ICU but no ventilator. who knows? maybe he really wasn't sick enough?

glad you've had a good time making fun of me; what does that tell me, us about you, friend?

I'll let you back on my ignore now.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm not embarrassed; just the messenger friend..it came out that he was unvaxxed and that's what according to this family member, the hospital told the family that's why he's in ICU but no ventilator. who knows? maybe he really wasn't sick enough?


I'll wait for the investigations to reveal the body count before taking you seriously on this. But do go on.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 27, 2021)

Given a limited number of ventilators it’s ethical to prioritize those who are most likely to survive, which in practice means chosing vaccinated over unvaxxed. 


On the main news channel today in NL:
“The new variant arrived in NL. 10% of 600 people [on the planes from SA) were infected with corona. It’s not known yet if any have the new variant.”

Media love new variants more than Britney Spears drama.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

if they aren't denying ventilators to the unvaxxed, that's their mistake. i'm thoroughly sick and tired of the whining wretches crying about not wanting to get vaccinated, then crying when they they get infected. let them stay at home and cry to their dog, who may or may not give a shit either. maybe the dogs will eat them when they die, and we won't have to bury their covid riddled corpses, thereby putting the funeral workers at risk.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 27, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Media love new variants more than Britney Spears drama.


This is very true. It remains to be seen how bad the Omnicron variant really is but all the news outlets jumped all over this yesterday. The description “heavily mutated” was used by at least 4 of them in headlines as the story was blowing up.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Given a limited number of ventilators it’s ethical to prioritize those who are most likely to survive, which in practice means chosing vaccinated over unvaxxed.
> 
> 
> On the main news channel today in NL:
> ...


it's out and when they start testing for that variant (which they've had no reason to do until now) they will see. Johannesburg to Miami 18 hours non-stop. it had to spread to all those countries in South African region before they reported it..how many flights do you think that was to Miami during that time of spread?

i'm worried because a perfectly healthy vaxxed lady died in my building overnite..felt fine the day before, started feeling ill with some breathing issue but not enough to scare her or call EMT..she would do in the AM if she didn't feel better.

we've had several deaths here recently in my building from this; we are moving in reverse. my feeling is bad about this.

i keep asking myself what would be the outcome (of the virus itself) if someone crossed a cold with ebola.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> This is very true. It remains to be seen how bad the Omnicron variant really is but all the news outlets jumped all over this yesterday. The description “heavily mutated” was used by at least 4 of them in headlines as the story was blowing up.


it would be nice if they knew what the fuck they were talking about...all of the researchers they interviewed said it was a cause for concern, but they all seemed like they weren't flipping shit and running for the hills...another white woman needs to disappear, that seems to be the only thing that all the media will drop covid stories to cover instead


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if they aren't denying ventilators to the unvaxxed, that's their mistake. i'm thoroughly sick and tired of the whining wretches crying about not wanting to get vaccinated, then crying when they they get infected. let them stay at home and cry to their dog, who may or may not give a shit either. maybe the dogs will eat them when they die, and we won't have to bury their covid riddled corpses, thereby putting the funeral workers at risk.


I'll say it right now. The story Sky posted is fake. The fictitious man in that story, if he were real and needed to be put on a ventilator would have been moved to another facility with capacity to treat him . That kind of shift in standard of care has going on for a while now across several states.

If I'm wrong, the truth will come out. But I'm not wrong on this.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'll say it right now. The story Sky posted is fake. The fictitious man in that story, if he were real and needed to be put on a ventilator would have been moved to another facility with capacity to treat him . That kind of shift in standard of care has going on for a while now across several states.
> 
> If I'm wrong, the truth will come out. But I'm not wrong on this.


i don't suppose you are. i'm sure doctors and nurses will keep trying to save the lives of the useless pieces of shit who can't be bothered to contribute a fucking thing to the society that grants them all the privileges they're so used to abusing.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'll say it right now. The story Sky posted is fake. The fictitious man in that story, if he were real and needed to be put on a ventilator would have been moved to another facility with capacity to treat him . That kind of shift in standard of care has going on for a while now across several states.
> 
> If I'm wrong, the truth will come out. But I'm not wrong on this.


I’ll bet on you before Sky.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2021)

France detects highly pathogenic bird flu on poultry farm in north - Times of India


Europe News: PARIS: France has detected a highly pathogenic bird flu virus on a poultry farm in the north of the country, the farm ministry said on Saturday.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2021)

*New Colorado health order allows hospitals to refuse patients as COVID cases *
November 1, 2021
*Updated at 10:00 a.m. on November 5:* On Wednesday, hospitals and health systems activated the highest tier of the state's patient transfer system. The move allows hospitals to transfer patients to any hospital in the state, even if the patient doesn't agree to the move.

Gov. Jared Polis opened the door to letting hospitals decline to admit or treat some patients as he signed a pair of executive orders Sunday to help the state deal with a high level of COVID-19 hospitalizations, tight hospital capacity and staff shortages. 

There are nearly 1,200 COVID-19 patients hospitalized in Colorado, the most since December, as the highly transmissible delta variant continues to run roughshod through the state’s unvaccinated population. Nearly 80 percent of those hospitalized with coronavirus are unvaccinated, and almost 40 percent of hospitals expect to be short staffed during the next week. 

“I am very concerned that we are going to exceed capacity and what dictates capacity is going to be the number of safely staffed beds,” said Dr. Anuj Mehta, a pulmonologist with National Jewish Health and Denver Health, who serves on the Governor’s Expert Emergency Epidemic Response Committee. “It's no longer a question of ventilators. It's a question of safely staffed beds. If you typically have one nurse for two ICU beds, and now you're asking that one nurse to care for four ICU patients, that's not safe anymore.”

The statewide vaccination rate is higher than 60 percent overall, which means more than 2 million people in the state are still unvaccinated. 

The executive orders represent a big warning flare to Coloradans that the state could be in for some of its roughest months of the pandemic as the holiday season approaches.

One order authorizes the state health department to direct hospitals and freestanding emergency departments to redirect patients to other facilities.

The other clarifies when emergency decision-making measures, called “Crisis Standards of Care,” can be activated. It also directs the state's insurance division to prepare emergency rules to help address staffing shortages. 

Both orders expire in a month but can be reactivated. 

Colorado is able to activate its Crisis Standards of Care in sections. No plans are currently active, but the governor's move Sunday opens the door for that.

The guidelines essentially set out how to make the most grave medical decisions if the crisis overwhelms hospitals and resources become scarce. They help dictate how the medical community should allocate things such as ventilators and intensive care unit beds in extreme cases when patient needs exceed the resources available. Those standards would help determine who gets care and at what level.

In practice, invoking the standards is more likely to mean that one hospital can transfer a patient to another, less crowded, hospital, even over the patient's objection.








New Colorado health order allows hospitals to refuse patients as COVID cases and hospitalizations rise


Gov. Jared Polis opened the door to letting hospitals decline to admit or treat some patients as he signed a pair of executive orders Sunday to help the state deal with a high level of COVID-19 hospitalizations, tight hospital capacity and staff shortages.




www.cpr.org





*Colorado Is Creating Guidelines To Help Make Excruciating Coronavirus Care Decisions*
April 2, 2020
What if four patients in respiratory distress need a ventilator to keep them alive, but a hospital has just one available? Who makes that call? And how?

Public health and community leaders are contemplating excruciating dilemmas just like that before demand for medical help in the coronavirus crisis peaks in coming weeks.

They’re updating protocols, called “crisis standards of care,” for the most urgent medical decision-making possible, guidelines to determine, as resources get scarce, who gets care and at what level and who does not.

“You have to have thought this through in advance. You can't just make that decision at the last second on an ad hoc basis,” said Dr. Matthew Wynia, the Director of the Center for Bioethics and Humanities at the University of Colorado. “So that's what we're planning for right now, hoping we don't ever need to use it. But that's why we're planning.” 

“Crisis standards of care is not a decision point. It is thrust upon you. You have to make decisions. These are forced choice,” he said. “This is like Sophie's Choice kind of decisions where you've got two, three, four people, all of whom are likely to die without a ventilator. And you’ve only got one ventilator left in your hospital.” 

The crisis standards are defined as a “substantial change in usual healthcare operations and the level of care it is possible to deliver.” They’re prompted by catastrophes like pandemics, earthquakes and hurricanes or a blizzard or train derailment. Business as usual, where medical professionals strive to provide the highest level of care possible, gives way to something more like those battlefield, triage conditions. 

Decision-making becomes “how to do as best we can with what we've got,” Wynia said. Under that scenario, some patients “will not be able to get even very basic life saving treatments.”








Colorado Is Creating Guidelines To Help Make Excruciating Coronavirus Care Decisions


Health care professionals have to make shattering ethical choices, brought on by a tsunami of cases swamping the hospital system, to the kinds of scenes most have only witnessed in movies.




www.cpr.org





Sure sounds like the beginning of Socialized Medicine to me.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

printer said:


> *New Colorado health order allows hospitals to refuse patients as COVID cases *
> November 1, 2021
> *Updated at 10:00 a.m. on November 5:* On Wednesday, hospitals and health systems activated the highest tier of the state's patient transfer system. The move allows hospitals to transfer patients to any hospital in the state, even if the patient doesn't agree to the move.
> 
> ...


What other sort of widely-distributed healthcare is there?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2021)

It appears the GOP had a reason to be afraid of death panels LOL.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

printer said:


> *New Colorado health order allows hospitals to refuse patients as COVID cases *
> November 1, 2021
> *Updated at 10:00 a.m. on November 5:* On Wednesday, hospitals and health systems activated the highest tier of the state's patient transfer system. The move allows hospitals to transfer patients to any hospital in the state, even if the patient doesn't agree to the move.
> 
> ...


it just sounds like triage to me...you have to have some guide lines of who to treat out of a pool of people who need treatment. when there isn't enough resources to go around, you have to be careful what you use the resources you do have for. i don't know what the criteria they use are, but they do need some, age, general health, VACCINATION STATUS....should all be considered...why waste resources on someone who's likely to die anyway? why waste resources on someone who refuses to take any kind of steps to avoid being infected in the first place?


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2021)

*CDPHE All Hazards Internal Emergency Response and Recovery Plan*

For the COVID-19 pandemic, a crisis could exist
when fully functional critical care ventilators (“full ventilators”) become a scarce resource, but less
than optimal alternative forms of ventilation such as anesthesia machines, some non-invasive (NIV)
machines, and disposable resuscitators (“partial ventilators”) are still available and thus could be
provided to a patient.
This triage framework for CSC gives priority for critical care resources to patients with the highest
likelihood of near-term survival (e.g. 1-year survival) were they to receive critical care interventions.3
It also addresses the possibility of re-allocating scarce critical resources like ventilators from patients
with minimal chances of survival to those with higher likelihood of survival. This triage framework has
strong ethical underpinnings. Should there be a declaration of CSC for hospitals in Colorado, the goal

would be to maintain equity between hospitals and reduce institutional variation in implementation
of CSC. A few key principles guided the development of this document:
1. A CSC Triage System needs to be transparent, consistent, equitable, respectful, and fair to
ALL individuals.
2. The clinical care team (e.g., physician, nurse, respiratory therapist) should NOT be involved in
initial triage decisions about their own patients to enhance objectivity, avoid conflicts of
interest and maintain the therapeutic relationship between clinical care teams and their
patients.
3. A structure for triaging patients should be adopted at the highest level to reduce variation
within and between institutions across the state.
4. No categorical exclusionary criteria based on factors clinically and ethically irrelevant to the
triage process (e.g. age, race, ethnicity, ability to pay, disability status, national origin, primary
language, immigration status, sexual orientation, gender identity, HIV status, religion, veteran
status, “VIP” status, housing status, income, or criminal history) will be used to make triage
decisions.
5. The triage framework employs multiple clinically relevant considerations but does not include
any single categorical exclusionary criteria such as age or specific comorbidities. This is a
fundamental change from prior Colorado triage guidance in 2018.
6. Patients who are triaged such that they do not receive a given resource (e.g. do not receive a
ventilator if needed) should receive optimal care within the triage framework, including
expert palliative care if appropriate and available.
7. The triage process will be used for ALL patients who may require critical care resources, not
just those who suffer from COVID-19.
8. The triage process will be iterative in order to account for changes in need for scarce
resources, resource availability and new information learned.
--------------
The CSC Triage Team will:
1. Assign CSC Triage Scores (see Section IV) to patients. Patients with lower CSC Triage Scores
have higher expected survival and should receive higher priority for scarce resources.
2. Determine the “CSC Triage Score Cutoff” based on the available resources for that day. CSC
Triage Scores less than the triage score cutoff would receive critical care interventions such
as a ventilator whereas scores that are equal to or higher may not.
3. At a minimum, meet daily to review cases near the cutoff score and provide updated CSC
Triage Scores for patients at high risk of decompensation/needing a ventilator (see Section
IV).
4. Be on call 24 hours a day, 7 days a weeks for urgent evaluations of patients who are
decompensating but have not yet received a CSC Triage Score (Emergent Triage).
5. Be the lead in any discussion about re-allocating critical care resources such as ventilators or
critical care beds. The final decision for removal of ventilator support will reside with the CSC

Triage Team (unless ventilation or life support is requested to be removed by the patient or
proxy or is removed using institutional non-beneficial care or futility policies).
6. To the greatest degree possible, be blinded to potential biases that are neither clinically nor
ethically relevant to triage decisions including, but not limited to age, race, ethnicity, ability to
pay, disability status, national origin, immigration status, primary language, sexual
orientation, gender identity, HIV status, religion, veteran status, “VIP” status, housing status,
income, or criminal history except as required by the triage process. Institutions should
consider assigning the role of abstracting the necessary data to calculate a CSC Triage Score
to persons not on the CSC Triage Team with sufficient medical knowledge to perform this
task (e.g., medical students, medical librarians, or other medical professionals who cannot
provide direct patient care). Some health systems may have the ability to automate part or all
of the CSC Triage Score calculation based on data from the electronic health record.

The institutional CSC Triage Team structure, membership, and team leaders should be determined
prior to a declaration of CSC if timing allows. We recommend that the CSC Triage Team practice
assigning CSC Triage Scores and review mock cases to determine how they would make decisions in
the setting of scarce resources.
--------------------


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2021)

And it goes on, page 93 if anyone cares to read. 

As an example,

Healthcare workers and first responders (EMS, firefighters, and law enforcement including
correctional officers) have the potential to save and protect other lives should they recover
(multiplier effect) and they are at increased risk of exposure to a potentially lethal infection by virtue
of being on the front lines of the COVID-19 response. We recommend healthcare workers and first
responders with a role in the COVID-19 response receive a scarce resource over individuals not in
one of these categories if all have the same initial Tier 1 CSC Triage Score.A
Tier Three: Special Considerations as Tiebreakers
Based on expert and community engagement, several other factors should be considered when a
patient has a tie for both Tier 1 and 2 (e.g., a nurse and a firefighter, both with a CSC Triage score of
6). In no particular order these include:
• Essential workers – Essential workers with direct interaction with the public (e.g. grocery
store workers, teachers and school staff, childcare workers, public transportation workers,
etc.) or who work in high density environments with evidence of high transmission rates (e.g.
meat packing workers, agricultural workers, etc.) are at increased risk of exposure due to the
essential function they provide to society.B There is also ample evidence that front-line
essential workers have over representation of members of communities of color which

exacerbates healthcare inequities experienced in the pandemic. Therefore, these front-line
workers should receive some consideration as a Tier 3 tie-breaker from the perspective of
reciprocity and equity. Not all essential workers should receive this consideration. It should
be reserved specifically for those essential workers with increased risk of exposure directly
through their work.
• Pregnancy – priority for a scarce resource may be given to a patient with a confirmed
pregnancy over a non-pregnant patient.
• Life Years Saved - priority for a scarce resource can be given to a patient with more near and
intermediate (1-5 years) life years to be saved. The life-years principle is NOT a categorical
age exclusion criterion as a 35 year old and 70 year old patient could have similar 1-year
survival predictions. The life-years saved principle is the place where more disease-specific
prediction models could be used to provide greater insight on near and intermediate-term
mortality (1-5 years).A For example, even with the same CSC Triage Score (Tier 1), some
consideration may be given to a 35 year old patient with no comorbidities over an 80 year old
with metastatic pancreatic cancer. Similarly, a 70 year old with no comorbidities may receive
consideration over a 40 year old with end stage liver disease with an extremely high Model
for End-Stage Liver Disease (MELD) score.
• Multiplier Effect - priority for a scarce resource may be given to patients who are the sole
caregiver to a dependent child or dependent adult.
------------
Ventilator Allocation (See Figure 2 & 3)
We recommend that at a minimum the CSC Triage Team provide a CSC Triage Score for every patient
receiving critical care (regardless of COVID-19 status) daily based on the most recent labs and vital
signs (Prospective Triage). The reason to repeat CSC Triage Scores on an ongoing basis is to account
for changes in acuity of illness but also shifts in availability of resources (e.g. purchasing of new
ventilators, recoveries or deaths that make ventilators newly available). If possible, the system (e.g.
SOFA + mCCI) should be automated once an assessment of comorbidity status is made. Ventilator
allocation would then be based on comparing a patient’s CSC Triage Score to the CSC Cutoff Score
calculated for that day. If the CSC Triage Score is less than the CSC Cutoff Score, the patient should
receive the ventilator. If it is equal to or higher than the CSC Cutoff Score, the patient should be
triaged to an alternative care plan. If the actual need exceeds the anticipated availability of
ventilators, re-allocation of ventilators should be considered (see below). Should a patient be triaged
not to receive a ventilator but additional resources become available, a reassessment should occur.
In the setting of Emergent Triage, if there is not enough time to notify the CSC Triage Team (e.g.
sudden cardiac arrest outside of the ICU), then the care team should err on the side of caution and
perform all necessary interventions including intubation and manual bag valve mask ventilation with
appropriate PPE protection. As soon as the patient is stabilized, the CSC Triage Team should be
notified. The CSC Triage Team should calculate a triage score for the patient based on the best
available data and compare it to the CSC Triage Score Cutoff. The following outcomes are possible:
1. A ventilator is available and the patient’s CSC Triage Score is sufficiently low such that
mechanical ventilation should continue;
2. A ventilator is not available but the patient’s CSC Triage Score is low enough that
possible re-allocation of a ventilator from a patient that has failed a sufficient therapeutic
trial should be considered; manual ventilation should be continued until a ventilator
becomes available;
3. A ventilator is not available but the patient’s CSC Triage Score is low enough that urgent
transfer to a center with resources should be considered;
4. No ventilator is available and the patient’s CSC Triage Score is greater than the cutoff. In
such a case termination of artificial ventilation is warranted.

The CSC Triage Cutoff Score is based on the best available data at the time. If more resources
become available on a given day through successful extubations or deaths, the CSC Triage Team can
decide to re-calculate the cutoff score.
Re-Allocation of Ventilators (see Figure 4)
If ventilator scarcity reaches the point of a declaration of hospital CSC, consideration must be given
to patients who have failed a therapeutic trial. There is no uniform definition of treatment failure as it

is specific to each condition. Based on experiences around the world, the majority of patients with
COVID-19 associated respiratory failure require mechanical ventilation for prolonged periods, often
longer than 12 days.13,14 Some patients that require longer periods of mechanical ventilation can
recover, but there is clear evidence that the chances of successfully coming off a ventilator and
surviving decreases the longer someone is on a ventilator.15-18 If re-allocation is required, all
intubated patients should receive a new CSC Triage Score and an assessment of therapeutic failure
(e.g. prolonged duration of ventilation without improvement or progressive multi-system organ
failure). Patients with non-COVID-19 disease should also be considered for re-allocation but the
definition of an appropriate therapeutic trial will vary by disease. The CSC Triage Team must then
decide which patients, if any, should be considered for re-allocation. Re-allocation may mean
removal from the ventilator with a transition to palliative care. However, if all full ventilators have

been utilized but partial ventilators (e.g. NIV ventilator or disposable resuscitators) are available, re-
allocation could mean transitioning the patient whose respiratory failure has stabilized to a partial

ventilator for an additional period of possible recovery. The full ventilator should be used for patients
with lower CSC Triage Scores who have a higher likelihood of survival and receiving benefit from full
critical care resources. If the institution is at or below its MOC, then re-allocation of a ventilator would
mean transitioning a patient who has failed treatment to palliative care.


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2021)

CSC Triage Scores and the following data should be considered by the CSC Triage Team for re-
allocation decisions:

1. Duration of mechanical ventilation. Average duration of mechanical ventilation varies based
on the cause of respiratory failure. Some conditions like COPD exacerbations tend to require
shorter periods of mechanical ventilation. However, patients with COVID-19 have been shown
to require extended periods of mechanical ventilation prior to improvement. Given the
prolonged needs for ventilation for COVID-19 patients, even among those who recover, we
recommend that re-allocation of ventilators for patients with COVID-19 only be considered
after 14-21 days of mechanical ventilation. For non-COVID conditions, the clinical team must
provide insight as to whether a patient has completed an adequate therapeutic trial for that
disease process. If a patient is progressively worsening despite maximal ventilator support,
consideration for re-allocation can be made earlier based on the CSC Triage Team’s
assessment.
2. Trajectory of illness. Intubated patients who are worsening, such as those with progressive
multi-system organ failure (MSOF) (shock, acute renal failure, etc), and not improving with
appropriate therapy may be considered for re-allocation.
3. Intensity of Resource Utilization. Some patients on a ventilator require significantly higher
levels of care than other patients receiving mechanical ventilation. For example, patients on
continuous renal replacement therapy or extracorporeal membrane oxygenation (ECMO)
often require a single nurse assigned to a single patient. For ECMO, even more personnel are
directly assigned to a single patient. If re-allocation is required, the intensity of resource
utilization combined with trajectory of illness should be considered.
These decisions will require collaboration between the CSC Triage Team and the Clinical Team. Given
the potential for re-allocation of scarce resources during a pandemic, which is very different from
usual critical care, the concept of a time-limited therapeutic trial should be introduced to
patients/surrogates early in the course of mechanical ventilation.








Crisis Standards of Care 202.pdf







drive.google.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2021)

Death Panels for tRUmptards LOL.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Death Panels for tRUmptards LOL.


My Home Depot has no motherdamn clue. I’m certain they stock Death Panels, and by all that is unholy, I want some.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it just sounds like triage to me...you have to have some guide lines of who to treat out of a pool of people who need treatment. when there isn't enough resources to go around, you have to be careful what you use the resources you do have for. i don't know what the criteria they use are, but they do need some, age, general health, VACCINATION STATUS....should all be considered...why waste resources on someone who's likely to die anyway? why waste resources on someone who refuses to take any kind of steps to avoid being infected in the first place?


That's not what the article said. It said that people who, in better times could expect to stay at the local hospital, can be shipped off to another facility if local resources are too thin to support everybody in that hospital's care. It does allow for triage in an emergency but not denial of care to anybody. 

Regarding denying care based upon vaccination status. I understand the urge to dehumanize antivaxxers. I've said as much on this forum too. I'm not really in to just allowing a people to suffer and die due to lack of care. 

The fake story that Sky repeated was that a person was deprived of care BECAUSE they had not been vaxxed. The urban legend goes on to say he was left to linger for three weeks until he got better on his own. Under the standards of care orders, that person would be shipped off to a place that can take them as soon as a place can be found and the patient is able to go. That sounds reasonable to me. Just letting a person die for not being vaxxed when a place could be found that could take them is a bullshit story. It relies on this image of hospitals being uncaring corporate entities. The people working there, most of them, are deeply committed to saving lives. No way what sky said is true.

You tend to get worked up. Angry people are a pain in the ass. Maybe we should deny care people who get angry all the time. Would that be OK with you?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2021)

Expert says it will take about two weeks to determine if the new variant evades vaccine protection and whether it's really 5x as infectious. They also think it's already spread world wide.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> That's not what the article said. It said that people who, in better times could expect to stay at the local hospital, can be shipped off to another facility if local resources are too thin to support everybody in that hospital's care. It does allow for triage in an emergency but not denial of care to anybody.
> 
> Regarding denying care based upon vaccination status. I understand the urge to dehumanize antivaxxers. I've said as much on this forum too. I'm not really in to just allowing a people to suffer and die due to lack of care.
> 
> ...


Not to mention the thousands $ loss for E transport.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Expert says it will take about two weeks to determine if the new variant evades vaccine protection and whether it's really 5x as infectious. They also think it's already spread world wide.


(pours an extra teaspoon of bleach into the masks bucket)


----------



## xtsho (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if they aren't denying ventilators to the unvaxxed, that's their mistake. i'm thoroughly sick and tired of the whining wretches crying about not wanting to get vaccinated, then crying when they they get infected. let them stay at home and cry to their dog, who may or may not give a shit either. maybe the dogs will eat them when they die, and we won't have to bury their covid riddled corpses, thereby putting the funeral workers at risk.


Radio host Howard Stern said people who refuse to get vaccinated against COVID-19 are "idiots" and called for vaccinations to be mandatory.

"When are we gonna stop putting up with the idiots in this country and just say it's mandatory to get vaccinated? F--- 'em. F--- their freedom. I want my freedom to live," Stern said on his SiriusXM program on Tuesday. "I want to get out of the house already. I want to go next door and play chess. I want to go take some pictures. This is bull----."

"The other thing I hate is that all these people with COVID who won't get vaccinated are in the hospitals clogging it up," he said. "So like, if you have a heart attack or any kind of problem, you can't even get into the ER. And I'm really of mind to say, 'Look, if you didn't get vaccinated [and] you got COVID, you don't get into a hospital.'"

"Go f--- yourself," Stern added. "You had the cure and you wouldn't take it."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> That's not what the article said. It said that people who, in better times could expect to stay at the local hospital, can be shipped off to another facility if local resources are too thin to support everybody in that hospital's care. It does allow for triage in an emergency but not denial of care to anybody.
> 
> Regarding denying care based upon vaccination status. I understand the urge to dehumanize antivaxxers. I've said as much on this forum too. I'm not really in to just allowing a people to suffer and die due to lack of care.
> 
> ...


i wasn't refering to the article schuylar posted,
i was refering to this









Colorado Is Creating Guidelines To Help Make Excruciating Coronavirus Care Decisions


Health care professionals have to make shattering ethical choices, brought on by a tsunami of cases swamping the hospital system, to the kinds of scenes most have only witnessed in movies.




www.smartredirect.de




What if four patients in respiratory distress need a ventilator to keep them alive, but a hospital has just one available? Who makes that call? And how?

Public health and community leaders are contemplating excruciating dilemmas just like that before demand for medical help in the coronavirus crisis peaks in coming weeks.

They’re updating protocols, called “crisis standards of care,” for the most urgent medical decision-making possible, guidelines to determine, as resources get scarce, who gets care and at what level and who does not.

that doesn't sound to me like they're just talking about moving people from facility to facility...of course at the moment this is all just preparation, but if things do get bad enough, where are they going to send people when there are NO beds left in their state? or the neighboring state?...they WILL be making those decisions if things get bad enough...so what criteria would you use?

and yeah, me getting upset totally equates to someone refusing to get a shot that would have prevented them from taking up valuable resources to begin with...when they're likely responsible for breeding the variants that are requiring others to need to resources to begin with


"It does allow for triage in an emergency but not denial of care to anybody. "
what do you think triage means in a real emergency? it absolutely can come down to denying care to some in a real emergency, when there are not enough resources to go around. lets just hope it doesn't come down to that...


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2021)

Israel closes border to all foreigners due to new coronavirus variant


----------



## canndo (Nov 27, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I have a guy boarding at my house. He ended up in the hospital Wens. Heart attack. Maybe one of those affected by the vaccine?



Yeah, all heart attacks are vaccine related.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wasn't refering to the article schuylar posted,
> i was refering to this
> 
> 
> ...


When a patient arrives at the hospital with head injuries and needs immediate intubation to keep him alive that's when the decision has to be made. Going through Colorado's standards of care document, one of the values listed in the standard is to maintain the ability to care for that emergency accident victim. Colorado isn't at a point where there is NO capacity. Not like it was in NY or NOLA in the early days of the pandemic. The standard is meant to keep hospitals safely staffed. So your concern is premature and hopefully the standards of care won't need to be moved again to encompass life and death decisions. 

Not Covid. Covid is a slow-moving train wreck and there is time to find a way to accommodate them.

Seems like a lot of people want revenge.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wasn't refering to the article schuylar posted,
> i was refering to this
> 
> 
> ...


People who get upset disturb the force and gives the dark side a chance to make novel viruses. It's all your fault.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> People who get upset disturb the force and gives the dark side a chance to make novel viruses. It's all your fault.


sorry, i'll try to meditate more


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sorry, i'll try to meditate more


too late. 

You are on a "no treat list". Take care.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> People who get upset disturb the force and gives the dark side a chance to make novel viruses. It's all your fault.


Midi-Cloroxians, dammit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> When a patient arrives at the hospital with head injuries and needs immediate intubation to keep him alive that's when the decision has to be made. Going through Colorado's standards of care document, one of the values listed in the standard is to maintain the ability to care for that emergency accident victim. Colorado isn't at a point where there is NO capacity. Not like it was in NY or NOLA in the early days of the pandemic. The standard is meant to keep hospitals safely staffed. So your concern is premature and hopefully the standards of care won't need to be moved again to encompass life and death decisions.
> 
> Not Covid. Covid is a slow-moving train wreck and there is time to find a way to accommodate them.
> 
> Seems like a lot of people want revenge.


yeah, i understand we aren't there yet, they still have beds and equipment now, i was talking if things went south quickly, which is entirely possible. i also know they won't deny the unvaccinated treatment...until it does go south, then i feel that that is a valid criteria for triage...they did have ample opportunity to protect themselves, how can it be unfair to give those who made the effort preferential treatment in that area?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2021)

There are a lot of experts and governments freaking out over the new variant that didn't have that same reaction about Delta, makes me a little uneasy.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 27, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> FUCK YEAH, CLOSE OUR Borders Immediately! Everyone else with a brain is doing it.


Fauci said yesterday that the new variant is "very likely here already"
Of course it is & if not now it sure as shit will be here soon.
Bet on it
What we have to hope for now is Pharma staying ahead of the mutations.
In less than 2 years there has been one significant variant, Delta, that is now the dominant strain & more contagious than covid-19 & now the latest mutation, Omicron, which is more contiguous than Delta, is upon us.
Get used to it Ladies & Gentlemen & all others!!!
The Race is on & the only hope for survival is inoculation.
The development of mutations will render the theory of "Herd immunity" next to useless.
So, the way that I see it is that we will be fighting this fucker for a long, long time to come
It's inevitable
Get a jab/save a life


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> There are a lot of experts and governments freaking out over the new variant that didn't have that same reaction about Delta, makes me a little uneasy.


https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/583240-novavax-creating-vaccine-to-combat-omicron-varian
at this point, i'm not sure i have it in me to get excited about any of this shit anymore. when they order lockdowns and close businesses again i'll start sweating, until then, i ain't borrowing any trouble


----------



## HGCC (Nov 27, 2021)

Man, been so angry lately, let them die. Tired of these stupid fucks dragging society down. The venn diagrams are astounding with the crossover of garbage we as a society have to deal with due to them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Man, been so angry lately, let them die. Tired of these stupid fucks dragging society down. The venn diagrams are astounding with the crossover of garbage we as a society have to deal with due to them.


hey, i'm the resident angry old fart...don't horn in on my schtick...
i know how you feel, and i know how i feel, don't do that to yourself...
fuck them, ignore them, get high and get a good nights sleep


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder when we will get to Omega...


When were all dead.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 28, 2021)

canndo said:


> Yeah, all heart attacks are vaccine related.


Waited for someone to bite.
You took it out of context. The thread was posting how the vaccine showed signs of increasing the risk of heart issues.
I'm boosted and will take any other vaccines produced.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I’ll bet on you before Sky.


that's a divisive post; what's your end game?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> that's a divisive post; what's your end game?


Did you think I meant you?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Did you think I meant you?


----------



## HGCC (Nov 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey, i'm the resident angry old fart...don't horn in on my schtick...
> i know how you feel, and i know how i feel, don't do that to yourself...
> fuck them, ignore them, get high and get a good nights sleep


It's probably the weed break  not quite able to brush things off as easily as normal.

Appreciate the concern and very much agree its not a good way to be.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2021)

HGCC said:


> It's probably the weed break  not quite able to brush things off as easily as normal.
> 
> Appreciate the concern and very much agree its not a good way to be.


why are you taking a break? and for how long?


----------



## HGCC (Nov 28, 2021)

Wife asked me to, trying to get a bit healthier and it has been like 20 years of constant heavy smoking. Tbh, it's real hard to get high and not that fun anymore, so would be nice to see if it can get fun again instead of being just part of the routine. It's like smoking cigarettes at this point. 

Not quite sure how long, no set date to go back, maybe around xmas/new years.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 28, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Wife asked me to, trying to get a bit healthier and it has been like 20 years of constant heavy smoking. Tbh, it's real hard to get high and not that fun anymore, so would be nice to see if it can get fun again instead of being just part of the routine. It's like smoking cigarettes at this point.
> 
> Not quite sure how long, no set date to go back, maybe around xmas/new years.


It’s good to take a break now and then. I haven’t in a few years. I still get stoned but nothing like I used to. I gave my son a big bag from my latest harvest the last time he was here and he said he couldn’t function for a few hours after smoking it. He gave some to his friends and they were all blubbering idiots for hours after. 

I just get a nice little hum. Might be time to take a break myself.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it's out and when they start testing for that variant (which they've had no reason to do until now) they will see.


Yes it is, and most likely already was before the last two flights. 

13 cases confirmed to have new variant. They're in a guarded quarantine on the airport.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s good to take a break now and then. I haven’t in a few years. I still get stoned but nothing like I used to. I gave my son a big bag from my latest harvest the last time he was here and he said he couldn’t function for a few hours after smoking it. He gave some to his friends and they were all blubbering idiots for hours after.
> 
> I just get a nice little hum. Might be time to take a break myself.


Dammit...see, no weed, can't even figure out how to make the very obvious TPB joke there about mall dope vs Ricky's dope being worth 12 a gram.

*That bit always confused me...do they weigh bags in five gram increments in Canada? Carry a bunch of 1's to make change? How does it work!? Its like these homeboys I was friends with that just used little 1x1 crack bags full of weed for 20 bucks as their measure. You just bought however many little bags, they were like a gram which was 20 bucks at the time. Got them to stop that shit and sell drugs like normal people...and nerdy aside it gave some really useful context when that book Freakanomics came out and people tarded out on the drug dealer part.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 28, 2021)

HGCC said:


> *That bit always confused me...do they weigh bags in five gram increments in Canada? Carry a bunch of 1's to make change? How does it work!?


I remember getting dime bags when I was young. $10 for a couple of grams. The dispensaries sell and price by the gram but I always purchased by the ounces or partial ounces in the black market. I never purchased less than a quarter ounce and usually purchased full ounces (28 grams).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2021)

https://www.reuters.com/world/africa/safrican-doctor-says-patients-with-omicron-variant-have-very-mild-symptoms-2021-11-28/

let's hope she's right and this is a "good" mutation...if there is such a thing


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I remember getting dime bags when I was young. $10 for a couple of grams. The dispensaries sell and price by the gram but I always purchased by the ounces or partial ounces in the black market. I never purchased less than a quarter ounce and usually purchased full ounces (28 grams).


it was 20 a quarter when i started, mostly crappy brick weed, about half smashed seeds....i remember we were all pissed when all the dealers went up to 25 a quarter. that would have been around 1978-79


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


>


Did you report my response?


----------



## printer (Nov 28, 2021)

*Gottlieb: 'A pretty good degree of confidence' people with three doses are protected from omicron*
Former Food and Drug Administration (FDA) Commissioner Scott Gottlieb on Sunday said vaccine developers have "a pretty good degree of confidence” that fully vaccinated individuals who have received a COVID-19 booster are protected against the omicron variant.

Appearing on CBS's "Face the Nation," Gottlieb said that there is no indication that the omicron variant first detected in South Africa makes individuals more ill than other previously detected variants, and that there have been anecdotal accounts of people experiencing mild cases of COVID-19, though he pointed out that initial cases appear to have been clustered among young people.

"The question here is going to be whether or not a fully boosted individual someone who's had three doses of vaccine has good protection against this variant right now," said Gottlieb, who now sits on Pfizer's board of directors.

"If you talk to people in vaccine circles, people who are working on a vaccine, they have a pretty good degree of confidence that a boosted vaccine, so three full doses of vaccine, is going to be fairly protective against this new variant," said Gottlieb.

However, Gottlieb stressed that data on the omicron data is sparse, with no clinical studies or test tube studies having been completed. He estimated that studies testing the blood of vaccinated people against the omicron variant could be out by the end of this week or some time next week.

"Now, I would expect that those studies are going to show that the neutralization against this virus declined substantially. But that doesn't mean that the vaccines won't be effective," he said.








Gottlieb: ‘A pretty good degree of confidence’ people with three doses are protected from omicron


Former Food and Drug Administration (FDA) Commissioner Scott Gottlieb on Sunday said vaccine developers have “a pretty good degree of confidence” that fully vaccinated individuals w…




thehill.com





So they are confident with no data that a product they sell will still work. I would guess it could be better than no shot. What about people that did not get the first shot and just recently got the second, will they need the booster? And this is fine for the rich nations, what about the poor ones that are an incubation factory? Or is new variant seen as a cash cow?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it was 20 a quarter when i started, mostly crappy brick weed, about half smashed seeds....i remember we were all pissed when all the dealers went up to 25 a quarter. that would have been around 1978-79


Those were the days. When seeds snapping in burning joints was no big deal and getting your hands on some sensi was.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 28, 2021)

Smoked a lot of Panama Red and Acapulco Gold in the mid 70's.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 28, 2021)

Yeah, we had nickel and dime bags, 5 and 10 bucks for 1 or 2 grams. That markup was insane vs the price of an oz. (100), which in turn was crazy at 800 lb. Quarters were the smallest amount you could get to flip enough to smoke a bit for free, though selling five or six 8ths out of an oz was the move of the day.

Shoutout to manual hanging postage scales, always had a nickel coin in my pocket to compare for 20 bags.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Yes it is, and most likely already was before the last two flights.
> 
> 13 cases confirmed to have new variant. They're in a guarded quarantine on the airport.


last two flights? but it took time to spread to all those countries in South Africa including South Africa before a day ago; there are flights from Johannesburg and Cape Town daily to Miami. 

Just because we found out about it yesterday?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Those were the days. When seeds snapping in burning joints was no big deal and getting your hands on some sensi was.


unless it landed near your eye..a friend of mine (town head) taught me how to clean and roll.circa 1975.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2021)

although my first and best high at age 3 was with a Canadian.


----------



## printer (Nov 28, 2021)

*Trump Jr. Blasts Americans As 'Sheep' For Not Protesting COVID Restrictions*
Donald Trump Jr. lauded European protests against COVID-19 restrictions — and trashed Americans as “sheep” for not doing the same.

In comments to Fox News host Dan Bongino, Trump Jr. said “Europe is pushing back.”

But America, he continued, “is sitting there like sheep. 'Oh, this is great. We'll just go along with what these guys who've gotten nothing right in the last two years tell us.' “

“It's absolute insanity," Trump Jr. said. 

Trump Jr. also alleged the U.S. media was deliberately not reporting on the recent wave of protests in Europe over winter restrictions, including some that turned into riots.

The Associated Press has regularly reported on the unrest, as have broadcast outlets including the New York Times , ABC News, and NBC News 

"You don't hear about what's going on as it relates to the riots in Europe on a daily basis now against the vaccine mandates because our media wants to block that out," Trump Jr. alleged.

"They're going to make sure that you never hear about it because they don't want you getting these kind of ideas that freedom may actually still exist in some parts of the world."

Several European countries have introduced measures to combat the spread of COVID-19 as winter approaches, and the United Sates introduced requirements for federal workers to be vaccinated.

Earlier this month, Morning Consult noted the United States has higher rates of vaccine hesitancy than most European countries.

In the same interview with Fox, Trump Jr. criticized President Joe Biden for abandoning his cure for cancer efforts. While vice president in the Obama administration he led the Cancer Moonshot Taskforce and after the term ended he started the Biden Center Initiative. 

"He was also going to cure cancer, if I remember correctly, Dan," Trump Jr. told Bongino. "Remember that? Everyone was, 'Oh, that's great, we should definitely elect him.' I haven't seen much movement on that."








Trump Jr. Blasts Americans As 'Sheep' For Not Protesting COVID Restrictions


Donald Trump Jr. lauded European protests against COVID-19 restrictions - and trashed Americans as "sheep" for not doing the same.In comments to Fox News host Dan Bongino, Trump Jr. said "Europe is pushing back."But America, he continued,...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 28, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump Jr. Blasts Americans As 'Sheep' For Not Protesting COVID Restrictions*
> Donald Trump Jr. lauded European protests against COVID-19 restrictions — and trashed Americans as “sheep” for not doing the same.
> 
> In comments to Fox News host Dan Bongino, Trump Jr. said “Europe is pushing back.”
> ...


They are a death cult.


----------



## printer (Nov 28, 2021)

*Ontario finds Canada’s first cases of Omicron COVID-19 variant. Here’s what we know*
Canada has detected its first two cases of the Omicron COVID-19 variant.





A statement from Ontario’s Ministry of Health confirmed that cases of the variant, recently declared as the novel coronavirus’ fifth variant of concern by the WHO, have been identified in Ontario.

“Today, the province of Ontario has confirmed two cases of the Omicron variant of COVID-19 in Ottawa, both of which were reported in individuals with recent travel from Nigeria. Ottawa Public Health is conducting case and contact management and the patients are in isolation,” read the statement.

“In addition to the measures recently announced, we continue to urge the federal government to take the necessary steps to mandate point-of-arrival testing for all travellers irrespective of where they’re coming from to further protect against the spread of this new variant.”

Public health experts and officials were alarmed by the variant’s high number of mutations — with preliminary data showing at first an increased potential for transmissibility, a reduction in vaccine effectiveness and increased reinfection.

Other experts were quick to point out South Africa’s low rates of vaccination, which currently sit at under 30 per cent of the total population, as well as a lack of evidence suggesting the variant is deadlier than the current dominant strains of the virus.

On Sunday, the Netherlands, Denmark and Australia became the latest countries alongside Canada to discover the new variant among their cases.

The variant has already been found in Belgium, Botswana, Israel, Hong Kong, the U.K., Germany and Italy.








Canada finds first cases of Omicron COVID-19 variant in Ontario. Here’s what we know | Globalnews.ca


South African scientists first identified the heavily mutated variant earlier this week after an exponential surge in cases.




globalnews.ca


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s good to take a break now and then. I haven’t in a few years. I still get stoned but nothing like I used to. I gave my son a big bag from my latest harvest the last time he was here and he said he couldn’t function for a few hours after smoking it. He gave some to his friends and they were all blubbering idiots for hours after.
> 
> I just get a nice little hum. Might be time to take a break myself.


You guy's are obviously smoking shit
Stop smoking your homegrown, it sounds deadly.
Buy some from someone who knows how to grow
You probably will get high then.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Smoked a lot of Panama Red and Acapulco Gold in the mid 70's.


Pananma Red & seeds popping reminds me of this & it's time for a tune


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 28, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You guy's are obviously smoking shit
> Stop smoking your homegrown, it sounds deadly.
> Buy some from someone who knows how to grow
> You probably will get high then.


I’m getting high enough with my crappy weed but would love to sample some of your shit.


----------



## topcat (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Horselover fat (Nov 29, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465197466064760833


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m getting high enough with my crappy weed but would love to sample some of your shit.


I would love to get you high with some of my Pineapple Express, but I don't think you would be able to handle it.

Your head would probably fucking explode


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 29, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I would love to get you high with some of my Pineapple Express, but I don't think you would be able to handle it.
> 
> Your head would probably fucking explode
> 
> View attachment 5037342


I’ll take my chances.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump Jr. Blasts Americans As 'Sheep' For Not Protesting COVID Restrictions*
> Donald Trump Jr. lauded European protests against COVID-19 restrictions — and trashed Americans as “sheep” for not doing the same.
> 
> In comments to Fox News host Dan Bongino, Trump Jr. said “Europe is pushing back.”
> ...


how is this person even getting press?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2021)

Horselover fat said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465197466064760833


ummm, what's a telegram?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2021)

topcat said:


>


this song means it's time; the other song means no war; how i grew to think..i wonder if i can get a ring tone.


----------



## Horselover fat (Nov 29, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> ummm, what's a telegram?


It's like a tweet, but on telegram


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 29, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> how is this person even getting press?


They say something stupid. It gets covered by ATT funded Newsmax, then from there it gets spammed everywhere online.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump Jr. Blasts Americans As 'Sheep' For Not Protesting COVID Restrictions*
> Donald Trump Jr. lauded European protests against COVID-19 restrictions — and trashed Americans as “sheep” for not doing the same.
> 
> In comments to Fox News host Dan Bongino, Trump Jr. said “Europe is pushing back.”
> ...


Move to Europe then son of orange turd!


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it was 20 a quarter when i started, mostly crappy brick weed, about half smashed seeds....i remember we were all pissed when all the dealers went up to 25 a quarter. that would have been around 1978-79


I started smoking when I was 13, in 1974. A nickel was as much as would fit in the old match boxes (slightly larger than match boxes today). Ounces were 20-25 bucks, and with math being my safe space, I quickly started buying ounces and selling nickels. That same year my parents busted me with a 1/4 pound so I stopped smoking until my senior year of high school.


----------



## printer (Nov 29, 2021)

*Doctor who discovered omicron explains the symptoms to watch out for*
The South African doctor who was the first to detect the COVID-19 omicron variant described most of the symptoms as “extremely mild” when alerting people what to look out for.

“It actually started with a male patient who’s around the age of 33,” Angelique Coetzee, chairwoman of the South African Medical Association, told the BBC on Sunday, adding, “And he said to me that he’s just [been] extremely tired for the past few days and he’s got these body aches and pains with a bit of a headache.”

Unlike traditional coronavirus patients and those with the delta variant, the patient didn’t report a sore throat, but rather a scratchy throat. He also didn’t develop a cough or loss of taste or smell.

As Coetzee began to notice these same symptoms in other patients who were testing positive for COVID-19 as well, she alerted South Africa's Ministerial Advisory Committee.

“What we are seeing clinically in South Africa — and remember I’m at the epicenter of this where I’m practicing — is extremely mild, for us [these are] mild cases,” Coetzee said. “We haven’t admitted anyone, I’ve spoken to other colleagues of mine and they give the same picture.” 








Doctor who discovered omicron explains the symptoms to watch out for


“What we are seeing clinically in South Africa — and remember I’m at the epicenter of this where I’m practicing — is extremely mild,” the doctor said.




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 29, 2021)

THMQ-hightimes market quotes blew my mind as a kid. I couldn't figure out wtf was going on out in CA, didn't understand they were quoting modern type strains grown with modern methods...those prices seemed crazy. Texas bulk prices were less than half the local market, so that was cool. 

It was absolutely fascinating to me at the time. CA finally started making sense when their super weed made it our way, but it was still pretty rare. Weed that cost more than 100 an ounce really took a lot of convincing.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 29, 2021)

Horselover fat said:


> It's like a tweet, but on telegram


but whats a telegram..telephone to your grandmother?


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

HGCC said:


> THMQ-hightimes market quotes blew my mind as a kid. I couldn't figure out wtf was going on out in CA, didn't understand they were quoting modern type strains grown with modern methods...those prices seemed crazy. Texas bulk prices were less than half the local market, so that was cool.
> 
> It was absolutely fascinating to me at the time. CA finally started making sense when their super weed made it our way, but it was still pretty rare. Weed that cost more than 100 an ounce really took a lot of convincing.


When I came home from the Navy in 1983, weed had got to 85-90 an ounce. But that was still cheaper than Navy town prices.

I stopped smoking and growing for 11 years when my wife was rich and famous. (it should have been 12 years, but I had a couple ounces left and had trouble stopping until it was gone, then started back growing a few months early too) The last couple of years before my break, (around 2004) I was paying 125 for imported.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 29, 2021)

I always thought it was funny that we would basically have one or two types of brick weed in town. It would all come from the same dude, then filter out across town. I thought of weed as sort of a commodity until around 2000.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 29, 2021)

HGCC said:


> THMQ-hightimes market quotes blew my mind as a kid. I couldn't figure out wtf was going on out in CA, didn't understand they were quoting modern type strains grown with modern methods...those prices seemed crazy. Texas bulk prices were less than half the local market, so that was cool.
> 
> It was absolutely fascinating to me at the time. CA finally started making sense when their super weed made it our way, but it was still pretty rare. Weed that cost more than 100 an ounce really took a lot of convincing.


That was my favorite part of the mag.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> but whats a telegram..telephone to your grandmother?


https://www.history.com/topics/inventions/telegraph


----------



## printer (Nov 29, 2021)

*Pfizer CEO has 'high level of confidence' COVID-19 pill will be effective against omicron*
Speaking to CNBC's "Squawk Box" host Meg Tirrell, Bourla said Pfizer could commit to delivering 80 million courses of Paxlovid, the COVID-19 treatment for which the company requested emergency use authorization earlier this month.

"We are right now clearly can commit 80 million doses. It is thanks to — you have seen our manufacturing machine really at work and they just can make it and I'm very, very pleased that we are in this situation," said Bourla.

The CEO noted that there are many unknowns about the omicron variant and more data should become available in the coming weeks. However, Bourla said Paxlovid was designed in anticipation of future possible mutations.

"So that gives me very, very high level of confidence that the treatment will not be affected, our oral treatment will not be affected by this virus. When it comes to the vaccine, remains to be seen. I don't think that the result will be the vaccines don't protect," said Bourla, adding a new vaccine may be needed if current vaccines are shown to be significantly less protective against omicron.

When requesting authorization for its oral COVID-19 treatment from the Food and Drug Administration (FDA), Pfizer said it reduced the risk of hospitalization and deaths by 89 percent. The treatment involves taking three pills twice daily for five days. It is recommended that patients start a course of Paxlovid within five to 10 days of symptoms occurring.

The treatment works by using a combination of an antiviral drug developed by Pfizer along with the HIV treatment drug ritonavir to stop SARS-CoV-2 from replicating. Merck has also requested authorization for its COVID-19 treatment drug molnupiravir 








Pfizer CEO has ‘high level of confidence’ COVID-19 pill will be effective against omicron


Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said Monday he has “a very high level of confidence” that his company’s COVID-19 treatment pills are effective against the omicron variant.Speaking to CNBC…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 29, 2021)

Monitoring wastewater for viral load estimates outbreak size In just a few weeks, in Pretoria S. Africa (north of Johannesburg) viral load detected in wastewater has reached similar levels as the peak of Delta This at least indicates that transmission may be remarkably swift


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 29, 2021)

Biden is going to talk about the new variant at 11:45 am.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 29, 2021)

Countries are closing their borders to all foreigners, too late experts say that the new variant is probably in a couple dozen countries already.


----------



## printer (Nov 29, 2021)

*'Fox & Friends' hosts suggest new variant meant to distract from Biden's struggles*
The hosts of "Fox & Friends Weekend" on Saturday suggested that warnings from public health officials about the emergence of the new omicron variant of the coronavirus could be an attempt to distract from several challenges President Biden is facing. 

"Pete Buttigieg, our Transportation secretary ... has said we can't fix the supply chain problem until the pandemic is over, until COVID is over, and now we see these new variants," said Rachel Campos-Duffy, the wife of former Rep. Sean Duffy (R-Wis.) and a co-host on the weekend morning show. "That's the answer, is more lockdowns, more lockdowns, more fear and therefore he does not have to do his job." 

Members of Biden's administration, Campos-Duffy suggested, are thinking to themselves "we'll just keep this whole thing going," in reference to the pandemic. 

"There's always a new variant," co-host Will Cain said. 

"And there's always a new variant," Pete Hegseth, the show's third co-host, said as well. "Count on a new variant every October." 

Campos-Duffy laughed. 

"They could speed up," Cain said, also chuckling. "The new variants and the boosters and the emergencies."

Hegseth held his hand up to his ear, imitating a phone call by top federal officials. "We're going to need to a new variant here," he joked. "My God."








‘Fox & Friends Weekend’ hosts suggest new variant meant to distract from Biden’s struggles


The hosts of “Fox & Friends Weekend” on Saturday suggested that warnings from public health officials about the emergence of the new omicron variant of the coronavirus could be an a…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2021)

printer said:


> *'Fox & Friends' hosts suggest new variant meant to distract from Biden's struggles*
> The hosts of "Fox & Friends Weekend" on Saturday suggested that warnings from public health officials about the emergence of the new omicron variant of the coronavirus could be an attempt to distract from several challenges President Biden is facing.
> 
> "Pete Buttigieg, our Transportation secretary ... has said we can't fix the supply chain problem until the pandemic is over, until COVID is over, and now we see these new variants," said Rachel Campos-Duffy, the wife of former Rep. Sean Duffy (R-Wis.) and a co-host on the weekend morning show. "That's the answer, is more lockdowns, more lockdowns, more fear and therefore he does not have to do his job."
> ...


yeah, the governments of every country on earth are in a huge conspiracy against the republicans to keep Biden in power...what a bunch of egocentric morons.


----------



## printer (Nov 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, the governments of every country on earth are in a huge conspiracy against the republicans to keep Biden in power...what a bunch of egocentric morons.


No, there is no global conspiracy against Republicans. After all, the Earth is flat as far as they are concerned and they basically ignore anything outside of the continental US.


----------



## topcat (Nov 29, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I would love to get you high with some of my Pineapple Express, but I don't think you would be able to handle it.
> 
> Your head would probably fucking explode
> 
> View attachment 5037342


Mostly Maui Wowie, man, but it's got some Labrador in it.


----------



## canndo (Nov 29, 2021)

HGCC said:


> THMQ-hightimes market quotes blew my mind as a kid. I couldn't figure out wtf was going on out in CA, didn't understand they were quoting modern type strains grown with modern methods...those prices seemed crazy. Texas bulk prices were less than half the local market, so that was cool.
> 
> It was absolutely fascinating to me at the time. CA finally started making sense when their super weed made it our way, but it was still pretty rare. Weed that cost more than 100 an ounce really took a lot of convincing.



When I was smoking in socal there were no scales, it was all sold in bricks or bags or "lids". 

They were ten bucks and had no set size. If you were lucky you got "four fingers!", for ten dollars.

The bricks had tennis shoes, rubber ducks, stones, stems, and what ever in them so we took the hit. Sandwich bags were all there were. I think we paid $60 for a "brick" which was kind of maybe two ish pounds.


----------



## canndo (Nov 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Biden is going to talk about the new variant at 11:45 am.



No one was overly upset about delta even though projections indicated that it was far more infectious and at least as deadly as alpha.
Oh, but this variant is not yet known at all and we are getting a deluge of coverage (all saying the Same thing....that we don't yet know anything)

And now non information speeches from our covid president.

We are amply alerted. Odds are this will not be a big deal and if it is we have never in history been as prepared.

I vote we just relax a bit.

Everyone knows that the fuss is because it's from ooooohh my, AFRICA.

ALL THE BAD things come from Africa, right?


----------



## simpleleaf (Nov 29, 2021)

printer said:


> No, there is no global conspiracy against Republicans. After all, the Earth is flat as far as they are concerned and they basically ignore anything outside of the continental US.


It's a damn global pandemic, no one has yet controlled that virus. There's a reason I don't come to this forum. The right seems to get all hot and bothered about Buttigieg, so they spread the ridiculousness to the rest of us. I don't remember any prior vice president getting as much news coverage. Transporation Secreatary? Nah it's because he's gay. There are lots of Christians in the U.S., thus the hard right is practicing wedge politics.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 29, 2021)

canndo said:


> No one was overly upset about delta even though projections indicated that it was far more infectious and at least as deadly as alpha.
> Oh, but this variant is not yet known at all and we are getting a deluge of coverage (all saying the Same thing....we don't yet know anything)
> 
> And now non information speeches from our covid president.
> ...


Maybe after the booster shot though.


----------



## mooray (Nov 29, 2021)

canndo said:


> No one was overly upset about delta even though projections indicated that it was far more infectious and at least as deadly as alpha.
> Oh, but this variant is not yet known at all and we are getting a deluge of coverage (all saying the Same thing....that we don't yet know anything)
> 
> And now non information speeches from our covid president.
> ...


Too bad it's not airborne AIDS from Africa, pubs would be walking around in spacesuits.


----------



## canndo (Nov 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Maybe after the booster shot though.



Well yah, you betcha. If for no other reason than to stick it to those Africans.

"There see? We COULD have sent you all this vaccine our people are turning their noses up at. We COULD have helped you out cause you don't even have the basic shots, so we are just going to load up on this stuff, three shots for all! Americans only. He'll, let's get four"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2021)

simpleleaf said:


> It's a damn global pandemic, no one has yet controlled that virus. There's a reason I don't come to this forum. The right seems to get all hot and bothered about Buttigieg, so they spread the ridiculousness to the rest of us. I don't remember any prior vice president getting as much news coverage. Transporation Secreatary? Nah it's because he's gay. There are lots of Christians in the U.S., thus the hard right is practicing wedge politics.


.....whut?....
you're either ping-ponging badly from non related subject to non related subject, or you're under the impression that Buttigieg is V.P.? i can't tell which.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 29, 2021)

canndo said:


> Well yah, you betcha. If for no other reason than to stick it to those Africans.
> 
> "There see? We COULD have sent you all this vaccine our people are turning their noses up at. We COULD have helped you out cause you don't even have the basic shots, so we are just going to load up on this stuff, three shots for all! Americans only. He'll, let's get four"


Chewing gum and walking at the same time is fine with me. We should not have a problem doing both, this is not the beginning of the pandemic when the availability of the vaccine was a footrace. We have enough to hit everyone in our nation and the companies are still banging them out.

So it is not the amount of vaccines available from what I have heard, it is getting these nations everything that they need where they need it that seems to be a big part of the issue (from the little I understanding I have of the economics of distributing the vaccine from hearing a few things here and there). 

https://www.reuters.com/business/healthcare-pharmaceuticals/namibia-start-destroying-expired-vaccines-due-slow-uptake-2021-11-25/



> WINDHOEK, Nov 25 (Reuters) - Namibia has warned that more than 268,000 doses of AstraZeneca (AZN.L) and Pfizer (PFE.N) COVID-19 vaccines are at risk of being destroyed, some as early as next week, due to a slow uptake by citizens.
> 
> Ben Nangombe, executive director in the health ministry, told Reuters on Thursday that 52,261 AstraZeneca vaccines will expire on Tuesday next week, while 215,996 Pfizer shots will be destroyed in January and February if they find no takers as vaccine hesitancy rises.
> 
> ...


----------



## canndo (Nov 29, 2021)

printer said:


> *Pfizer CEO has 'high level of confidence' COVID-19 pill will be effective against omicron*
> Speaking to CNBC's "Squawk Box" host Meg Tirrell, Bourla said Pfizer could commit to delivering 80 million courses of Paxlovid, the COVID-19 treatment for which the company requested emergency use authorization earlier this month.
> 
> "We are right now clearly can commit 80 million doses. It is thanks to — you have seen our manufacturing machine really at work and they just can make it and I'm very, very pleased that we are in this situation," said Bourla.
> ...



I do wish people would just shut up.

How on earth would this ceo know how effective his vaccine is against a bug that has yet to be closely tracked?

It's like asking an astrophysicist if he thinks a particular meteor will strike the earth and his professional response is "I hope not".

You could get the same answer on omicron vaccine resistance from me.


----------



## canndo (Nov 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Chewing gum and walking at the same time is fine with me. We should not have a problem doing both, this is not the beginning of the pandemic when the availability of the vaccine was a footrace. We have enough to hit everyone in our nation and the companies are still banging them out.
> 
> So it is not the amount of vaccines available from what I have heard, it is getting these nations everything that they need where they need it that seems to be a big part of the issue (from the little I understanding I have of the economics of distributing the vaccine from hearing a few things here and there).
> 
> ...


I was going to say that our mistake was abandoning logistics issues to third world countries but then I thought about all those container ships off San Pedro and San Diego so...never mind.


----------



## simpleleaf (Nov 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> .....whut?....
> you're either ping-ponging badly from non related subject to non related subject, or you're under the impression that Buttigieg is V.P.? i can't tell which.


You're correct. Oops. Edit: I was mad when I wrote that, and should have walked away and come back 15 minutes later for final editing after I'd cooled down. I'm gonna unwatch this thread, I don't want alerts consisting of more anger bait.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 29, 2021)

canndo said:


> I was going to say that our mistake was abandoning logistics issues to third world countries but then I thought about all those container ships off San Pedro and San Diego so...never mind.


Like so much lately. Imagine if we had not just abandoned the world for four years and actually got ahead of this virus.

But oh well, cat is out of the bag on that now and the Democrat are scrambling to play catchup while the Republicans try to keep their death cult angry and unhelpful until they get their shot to take over DC in 2022. And they take Biden's ability to do anything outside of Executive orders off the table.

Hopefully the next global pandemic will have all the data form this one to help make far better decisions than we had for the first year here.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2021)

topcat said:


> Mostly Maui Wowie, man, but it's got some Labrador in it.


Was that Cheech or Chong?


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2021)

simpleleaf said:


> There's a reason I don't come to this forum


Come on brother, throw your 2 cents in and slum a little.
You can at least get a laugh or two reading all the shite posted.
Hope to see you around


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2021)

simpleleaf said:


> I'm gonna unwatch this thread,


Yippee!!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 29, 2021)

simpleleaf said:


> You're correct. Oops. Edit: I was mad when I wrote that, and should have walked away and come back 15 minutes later for final editing after I'd cooled down. I'm gonna unwatch this thread, I don't want alerts consisting of more anger bait.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2021)

*Far Right Now Claiming New Coronavirus Variant Is Democratic Plot*





In a recent tweet, former White House doctor Dr. Ronny Jackson is now claiming the new COVID-19 variant omicron is a midterm election ploy by the Democrats. The Morning Joe panel discusses.


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Countries are closing their borders to all foreigners, too late experts say that the new variant is probably in a couple dozen countries already.


Two weeks is about all we can hope to slow it down with the closures. If we spend the time getting ready, it's worth it. So far we haven't done a stellar job of getting ready.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Far Right Now Claiming New Coronavirus Variant Is Democratic Plot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See...this is why I don't criticize biden. Don't want to get mistaken for those dipshits.


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Far Right Now Claiming New Coronavirus Variant Is Democratic Plot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've said all along that Joe Rob is an evil genus. By telling the GOP the jab is safe and effective, he is insuring they will not take it. Now with this new variant, it will just be a matter of time before we are back to 900 Republican voters a day dying.


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

From the big dog himself.


----------



## chex1111 (Nov 29, 2021)

h


schuylaar said:


> how is this person even getting press?


How does Gates get press? Why is a Veterinarian in charge? Want more info?


----------



## printer (Nov 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Chewing gum and walking at the same time is fine with me. We should not have a problem doing both, this is not the beginning of the pandemic when the availability of the vaccine was a footrace. We have enough to hit everyone in our nation and the companies are still banging them out.
> 
> So it is not the amount of vaccines available from what I have heard, it is getting these nations everything that they need where they need it that seems to be a big part of the issue (from the little I understanding I have of the economics of distributing the vaccine from hearing a few things here and there).
> 
> ...


I did not realize the chips had a shelf life.


----------



## printer (Nov 29, 2021)

*MLA's assistant claimed by COVID-19*
The constituency assistant of a Manitoba cabinet minister who has refused to reveal his COVID-19 immunization status has died from the virus, sparking allegations the MLA's influence, in part, led her to reject the vaccine. 

Gladys Hayward Williams died Nov. 18 after battling COVID-19, a source close to the family told the _Free Press_ Monday. She worked for Infrastructure Minister and Springfield-Ritchot MLA Ron Schuler, the only member of the legislature who has refused to divulge his vaccination status. 

"She died as a direct result of the misinformation that had been fed to her by Ron Schuler as well as others in the community," said the source. 

Hayward Williams, 70, was "perfectly healthy" until contracting the virus then dying in St. Boniface Hospital, the source said. She wasn't vaccinated in spite of being urged to do so by those closest to her, they said. 

"This is preventable — this is tragic," said the source, who felt the cause of her death is being "covered up... The truth should be out there." 

Hayward Williams' obituary makes no mention of her having COVID-19 and doesn't mention Schuler by name, only that she worked as a constituency assistant "to the MLA." 

The source questioned Schuler's motive for not commenting on his assistant's death. 








Nov 2021: MLA's assistant claimed by COVID-19


The constituency assistant of a Manitoba cabinet minister who has refused to reveal his COVID-19 immunization status has died from the virus, sparking allegations the MLA’s influence, in part, l...



www.winnipegfreepress.com





"I feel that it's being done not out of respect for the family, but trying to not make Schuler look bad."


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 30, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Wife asked me to, trying to get a bit healthier and it has been like 20 years of constant heavy smoking. Tbh, it's real hard to get high and not that fun anymore, so would be nice to see if it can get fun again instead of being just part of the routine. It's like smoking cigarettes at this point.
> 
> Not quite sure how long, no set date to go back, maybe around xmas/new years.


Might I suggest edibles after the break. At 61 and smoking since 14  I’m the same re I don’t get that high. I’ve switched to making gummies and I gotta say it’s a whole new game, so to speak. I eat two of these bad boys and I’m fucked up lol. One is just a nice 2-3 hour buzz without the coughing and hacking. Not to mention a batch uses an ounce of bud and it makes 120-150 which lasts me 2-3 months. I still use cartridges but just a pull or two every few days. I just got home from seeing my daughter and was 5 days without it. Found a connection while on the island (not a lot of pot there) this time, so next time (if there is one given the bullshit new variant) will be a bit more enjoyable .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 30, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Might I suggest edibles after the break. At 61 and smoking since 14  I’m the same re I don’t get that high. I’ve switched to making gummies and I gotta say it’s a whole new game, so to speak. I eat two of these bad boys and I’m fucked up lol. One is just a nice 2-3 hour buzz without the coughing and hacking. Not to mention a batch uses an ounce of bud and it makes 120-150 which lasts me 2-3 months. I still use cartridges but just a pull or two every few days. I just got home from seeing my daughter and was 5 days without it. Found a connection while on the island (not a lot of pot there) this time, so next time (if there is one given the bullshit new variant) will be a bit more enjoyable . View attachment 5037875


I can’t take edibles. If I take them for 2 or 3 days I get severe vertigo. 

Sucks.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 30, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Might I suggest edibles after the break. At 61 and smoking since 14  I’m the same re I don’t get that high. I’ve switched to making gummies and I gotta say it’s a whole new game, so to speak. I eat two of these bad boys and I’m fucked up lol. One is just a nice 2-3 hour buzz without the coughing and hacking. Not to mention a batch uses an ounce of bud and it makes 120-150 which lasts me 2-3 months. I still use cartridges but just a pull or two every few days. I just got home from seeing my daughter and was 5 days without it. Found a connection while on the island (not a lot of pot there) this time, so next time (if there is one given the bullshit new variant) will be a bit more enjoyable . View attachment 5037875


Yeah, that and some tincture are on the agenda to make. I hope the edibles tolerance goes down as well, made a big batch of oil and would just eat a spoonful. It was pretty strong, then eventually not so much. 

It's sort of like trying to give up coffee. Just mildly annoying.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I can’t take edibles. If I take them for 2 or 3 days I get severe vertigo.
> 
> Sucks.


Hmmm maybe that’s why I fall down lots lol. But joking aside vertigo is terrible. Buddy hasn’t worked in 5 years due to a concussion that manifested into vertigo .


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5037925


Great post .


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 30, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Yeah, that and some tincture are on the agenda to make. I hope the edibles tolerance goes down as well, made a big batch of oil and would just eat a spoonful. It was pretty strong, then eventually not so much.
> 
> It's sort of like trying to give up coffee. Just mildly annoying.


I was into BHO for a while but it got weird after a bit, like weed crack  lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2021)

So far it looks more infectious but not more deadly,it's early so who knows for sure.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2021)

Canada has barred the unvaccinated from airline and train travel, what about buses?











Unvaccinated travellers barred from planes and trains as of Monday


Unvaccinated travellers over the age of 12 won't be able to board a plane or passenger train in Canada beginning today, and a negative COVID-19 test will no longer serve as a substitute for most people. The stringent new requirement comes into effect as Canada reacts to the emergence of the...




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## HGCC (Nov 30, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I was into BHO for a while but it got weird after a bit, like weed crack  lol.


By oil I just meant coconut oil...and I guess there was also this big god damn batch of RSO I wound up with on accident. Thought I was just giving away some old weed, but it wound up as part of a big pile of old weed people tossed in to make a lot of RSO. So I ended up getting a bunch back. 

But yeah, bho and all that jazz got used to often and lost it's fun. Weed crack is right, there was this place that tried to open as sort of an underground smoking club. I went once. It was scarily similar to being in a crack spot, nasty as hell, tables were just plywood with folding chairs, people falling out and just passing out on the ground, etc.

That was an interesting group of folks that gave me all the RSO, met a number of cool weed folks when I moved to CO but sort of lost touch, then rona came and really lost touch.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2021)

19 countries have confirmed the new variant, it's everywhere.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 19 countries have confirmed the new variant, it's everywhere.


That’s not at all surprising. When COVID first hit last year, we were in one of the initial hot spots (Detroit area). My in laws are two counties north near Flint and my MIL kept citing the case counts in our county versus hers and saying “good thing it’s not in Genesee County yet”. We told her it hadn’t showed up in testing yet but was likely already everywhere. She looked at me cross-eyed at the time, then the counts started rising in their county too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've said all along that Joe Rob is an evil genus. By telling the GOP the jab is safe and effective, he is insuring they will not take it. Now with this new variant, it will just be a matter of time before we are back to 900 Republican voters a day dying.


i sincerely hope they don't waste much time


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5037925


this poster, along with the one that illustrates the % of likelihood of transmitting the virus with and without masks, should be on the door of every business in the entire country.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2021)

Looks like Pfizer/BioNTech offers protection against the new variant, no word on how much this early.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2021)

Michigan has set a new high for covid hospitalizations.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 30, 2021)

Oldest 2 Omicron cases in the Netherlands are 10 days old, and, one of them hasn't been in SA and was thus infected by someone who got infected with Omicron even earlier.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 30, 2021)

Oh don’t worry that shit is everywhere now. Double vaxxed and preflight PCR test as well as pre board rapid test should be a mandatory pre requisit for flying anywhere


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 30, 2021)

Seems so fucking simple to me but I guess those smarter than me are in charge


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 30, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Seems so fucking simple to me but I guess those smarter than me are in charge


Doug Ford?


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 30, 2021)

Just flew to Bermuda and had to be double vaxed, PCR test 72 hours before, tested when landed and quarantine till results 8-12 hours, tested 4 days later. Then tested 72 hours before flying home. More tests than an alien at Area 51 !


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2021)

Oops.










Omicron COVID variant was in Europe before South African scientists detected and flagged it to the world


Authorities in the Netherlands say testing has confirmed that COVID cases identified on November 19 and 23 were the new strain — days before researchers identified it.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## printer (Nov 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"We're telling you to get those masks back on now," New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio said on Monday. "It's smart to do."


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5036328


*Found it.*


Rylie FisherMosaic • 5 days ago




My fighter. A huge update! My dad is off the ventilator, out of the ICU, and STANDING! It’s been a very long 3 weeks but we’re slowly getting there. To all of the nurses, respiratory therapists, doctors, etc. We love you all. The amazing medical staff saved my dad and he’s now on the road to recovery. He WAS NOT put on the ventilator due to Covid.

Posted in
General
to Anyone





Wow


38 Comments
Share
Repost















594

See 27 previous comments

Katelyn Grubb
• Ft Collins/Stetson Hills

Rylie Fisher Well, unfortunately being vaccinated is very important and when you put your personal business on the internet for everyone to see, people can ask questions. Your… See more
4 days ago
Like


Share










18


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2021)

U.S. considering stricter test requirements and possible self-quarantine for all travelers entering the U.S. - WaPo 

14 day mandatory quarantine before travel in a new country or the variants will never stop.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2021)

i've got a feeling our Cancun trip in mid Feb is gonna get cancelled. FML.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> *Found it.*
> 
> 
> Rylie FisherMosaic • 5 days ago
> ...


huh? who's he and who's she?


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> *Found it.*
> 
> 
> Rylie FisherMosaic • 5 days ago
> ...


Found what?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Found what?


i thought it was just me. lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i thought it was just me. lol


I didn’t understand either but just moved on.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2021)

A recent discussion I read said two main theories emerge from the early data. First one is it's much more infectious but not more deadly. Second is it evades the vaccine and early natural immunity and is not more deadly. I like the not more deadly, not sure which scenario is worse, probably the immunity evading.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i thought it was just me. lol


Nope lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 30, 2021)

FOUND IT! Been looking for this for 3 months .


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> So far it looks more infectious but not more deadly,it's early so who knows for sure.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037979


That is what I have been hearing.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Found what?


who was the post addressed to? not everything is for everyone.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> FOUND IT! View attachment 5038326Been looking for this for 3 months .


aren't you happy i prompted you to find it?

Luckyyyyyyyyyyy..they actually test for CBD. You can get full spectrum anything but they won't test it because of expense or so they say.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> who was the post addressed to? not everything is for everyone.


Addressed to?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 1, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Addressed to?


the one who invited me to 'do go on'. so i did..i continued until i achieved my goal and posting it since i was being called a liar.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)

canndo said:


> I do wish people would just shut up.
> 
> How on earth would this ceo know how effective his vaccine is against a bug that has yet to be closely tracked?
> 
> ...


The two new antiviral medications don't target the mutated spike protein, but work by inhibiting replication, each using a different method, the kind of variant shouldn't make much difference to their efficacy. The same cannot be said for vaccines and antibody therapies though, we'll have to wait and see about those, both in the lab and in the real world, where the rubber meets the road.

He was talking about a treatment, not a vaccine, and he is probably right about the treatment, vaccines and antibodies are another matter.


----------



## printer (Dec 1, 2021)

*New study finds serious COVID-19 infection could be fatal even after recovery*
A new study published in the journal Frontiers in Medicine suggests survivors of severe COVID-19 are more than twice as likely to die within a year after infection compared to patients who tested negative for the disease or experienced only mild symptoms. 

Researchers from the University of Florida analyzed electronic health records of 13,638 patients who were tested for the virus using a PCR test in the Florida health system. Among those tested, 178 patients experienced severe symptoms and were hospitalized while 246 had only mild or moderate symptoms. The rest tested negative for the virus. 

The study tracked patients over 12 months after they fully recovered and found those who had severe COVID-19 were 233 percent more likely to die. 

“COVID-19 is even more devastating than we thought when only focusing on the initial episode. The downstream risk for the most severe outcome, death, is definitely high enough to hopefully make everyone rethink the impact of COVID-19,” Arch G. Mainous, a professor at the University of Florida and the study’s lead author, said in a statement. 

Most deaths among severe COVID-19 survivors were not attributed to complications commonly associated with the disease, such as cardiovascular, respiratory and clotting problems. Just 20 percent of deaths were associated with these issues while the majority were the result of a variety of other conditions not typically associated with the coronavirus. 

Surprisingly, the study found the increased risk of dying was greater for severe COVID-19 patients under 65. 

Researchers said the study underscores the importance of vaccinations in reducing severe disease. 

“These findings reinforce that the internal trauma of being sick enough to be hospitalized with COVID-19 has a big consequence for people’s health. This is a huge complication of COVID-19 that has not been shown before,” Mainous said.








New study finds serious COVID-19 infection could be fatal even after recovery


“COVID-19 is even more devastating than we thought when only focusing on the initial episode.”




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2021)

Today the speculation on the new variant is leaning towards immunity escape and less infectious than delta. That's bad news if it turns out to be true, it means the vaccinated and recovered will be more at risk, glad I have a booster appointment set up.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2021)

Omicron found in California, the patient came from South Africa Nov 22 and is fully vaccinated, they have mild symptoms that are improving.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 1, 2021)

Kids having covid is the talk of the playground. Its the new cooties.

*not a joke, seems like kids are coming down with it pretty regularly and it's on their minds.


----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Kids having covid is the talk of the playground. Its the new cooties.
> 
> *not a joke, seems like kids are coming down with it pretty regularly and it's on their minds.


25% of new cases in kids. so yea, they are coming down with it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2021)

Many of the people who survive severe covid die with in a year. I heard that when they do they are not listed as dying of covid, the real death toll is much higher than they say.










Severe COVID-19 survivors have more than twice the risk of dying over the next year


Can long Covid kill? Striking findings presented in a new study published to Frontiers in Medicine show that patients who survive severe Covid-19 have more than twice the risk of dying over the following year, compared with those who experience mild or moderate disease or remain uninfected.




www.news-medical.net


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the one who invited me to 'do go on'. so i did..i continued until i achieved my goal and posting it since i was being called a liar.


Well I guess you showed him then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Many of the people who survive severe covid die with in a year. I heard that when they do they are are listed as dying of covid, the real death toll is much higher than they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit, that will add up to a lot of dead Trumpers by election day, if they keep refusing the vaccine, much less boosters. I figure the antiviral meds will still work, but they will be overwhelmed this winter, we will need to go back to masks and that's something else they don't like. Looks like from here on out it will mostly be a Darwinian event as kids are vaxxed over the next couple of months.

I suspect that vaccines will continue to offer protection, perhaps less with the new variant. A mild case of covid is better than a severe one, though I figure most infections cause some long term damage. Boost wear a mask and limit social contact, the rules are familiar by now, though tiresome, at least they increase your odds. New improved vaccines are on the way and in the pipeline, none will help the cursed though, those who fuck themselves by swallowing bullshit.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 1, 2021)

Here’s a window into our health unit, check the bottom graph


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Here’s a window into our health unit, check the bottom graph View attachment 5038913


If Europe is anything to go by we might be in for a rough winter in Canada with covid, masks and social distancing again would be wise for the winter months. We might have a lot of cases but relatively few hospitalizations, for the vaxxed at least!


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Europe is anything to go by we might be in for a rough winter in Canada with covid, masks and social distancing again would be wise for the winter months. We might have a lot of cases but relatively few hospitalizations, for the vaxxed at least!


Unvaxxed 4.7x higher .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Unvaxxed 4.7x higher .


It might be time for an updated vaccine and booster with multiple strands of mRNA, generating multiple antibodies. We do have more tools to fight this than ever, from knowledge about how it spreads, to vaccines, antibodies, antiviral drugs and treatments. Good quality masks are in plentiful supply and easily available this time around. I also understand one of the antibody treatments can give 6 months immunity, better than a vaccine and that should help the immunocompromised. Now that most kids can be protected it seems to becoming more of a Darwinian thing lately with the antivaxxer and antimask crowd!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Unvaxxed 4.7x higher .


Here's where we stand now, they moved the bar lower to 5+ from 12+ years old.












Coronavirus vaccination tracker: How many people in Canada have received shots?


Canada has administered 86,063,579 doses of COVID-19 vaccines so far, in a landmark effort against the ongoing coronavirus pandemic.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)

See how your state or province currently ranks for covid cases in North America.









COVID-19 in the U.S.: How do Canada's provinces rank against American states?


Looking at confirmed coronavirus cases per million people, how do the U.S. states compare to Canada's provinces and territories?




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Europe is anything to go by we might be in for a rough winter in Canada with covid, masks and social distancing again would be wise for the winter months. We might have a lot of cases but relatively few hospitalizations, for the vaxxed at least!


Europe! Our health unit numbers are higher than ever. Unit declared a community outbreak region which means they lost the ability to track it. But yes the saving grace here is the lower hospital admissions for the Vaxxed. The 3000 people plus parties 1.5 months ago at the University district started the trend ........ entitled assholes that have now put the elderly at a huge risk.


----------



## Moflow (Dec 2, 2021)

Idiot gets just deserts...... prick!









COVID-19: Great Yarmouth man jailed after supergluing lock on vaccination centre in Gorleston


Police say the 53-year-old man also pleaded guilty to causing a public nuisance by preventing COVID-19 booster jabs for 504 vulnerable people.




news.sky.com


----------



## HGCC (Dec 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> 25% of new cases in kids. so yea, they are coming down with it.


I'm on the class whatsapp group for my kid. Man its always awkward, you get a notice from the school anytime your kid was in close contact with someone. So the email comes, then on the whatsapp "so did everyone get the email?" Then some kind of embarrassed parent is like "it was us." Everyone wishes them well. 

A bunch of the kids went and got their first one last night. There was some sort of mobile clinic taking both appointments and walk ups so a bunch of them went. Getting my kid his second on Saturday, back to the mad house pediatrician office in the hood we go.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Shit, that will add up to a lot of dead Trumpers by election day, if they keep refusing the vaccine, much less boosters. I figure the antiviral meds will still work, but they will be overwhelmed this winter, we will need to go back to masks and that's something else they don't like. Looks like from here on out it will mostly be a Darwinian event as kids are vaxxed over the next couple of months.
> 
> I suspect that vaccines will continue to offer protection, perhaps less with the new variant. A mild case of covid is better than a severe one, though I figure most infections cause some long term damage. Boost wear a mask and limit social contact, the rules are familiar by now, though tiresome, at least they increase your odds. New improved vaccines are on the way and in the pipeline, none will help the cursed though, those who fuck themselves by swallowing bullshit.


This. Epidemic fatigue is real, but the mark of an adult is to keep up good practices. I am driven by the possibility that I could be asymptomatic, infect someone and have deaths that came from me. I’d never even know. Masking up every time costs so much less than carrying that fear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2021)

Canada is a good comparison to the USA, we have just as many of the usual suspects, mostly the young, the regular wingnuts. We also share social media and TV networks to a large extent so we are in the same info ecosystem for the most part. The difference in the vaxx rate between the two countries represented here is almost purely political, because of responsible public policy for the most part, we didn't have nearly the death rate the USA suffered either.

Many republicans are vaxxed along with those who lean that way, but the difference in the vaxx rate appears to reflect the almost half of republicans who are antivaxx for political or tribal reasons. They appear to make up about 11% of the population for a single dose and around around18% for a double. However kids under 12 are in the process of getting vaccinated and that will distort the stats for a spell. The difference you see here is purely political IMHO and with highly contagious delta and other things on the loose this winter, it might get ugly everywhere, including Canada. When the hospitals are overwhelmed, things shut down and restrictions go on everywhere, even in red states.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> This. Epidemic fatigue is real, but the mark of an adult is to keep up good practices. I am driven by the possibility that I could be asymptomatic, infect someone and have deaths that came from me. I’d never even know. Masking up every time costs so much less than carrying that fear.


Have you not been tested?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 2, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Have you not been tested?


No. I’ve had my 3 vax but don’t see testing in my area.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. I’ve had my 3 vax but don’t see testing in my area.


Well that kinda sucks

Testing is sparse here as well, the only reason I got a test was because I had an appointment for a respiratory test


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2021)

Lot's of those antivaxxer and anti masker republican types in Michigan. Must be hard on all those militia training camps with the mostly overweight middle aged antivaxxers, many of them like to drink and smoke too... 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








What's behind the 'dire' COVID-19 surge in Michigan?


Michigan is in the midst of its fourth COVID-19 wave -- and there is no end in sight, hospital officials said.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 2, 2021)

The worst areas of Michigan are tRUmptard strongholds.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lot's of those antivaxxer and anti masker republican types in Michigan. Must be hard on all those militia training camps with the mostly overweight middle aged antivaxxers, many of them like to drink and smoke too...


I like to drink and smoke- that makes it all the more important to be vaccinated


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The worst areas of Michigan are tRUmptard strongholds.


There appears to be more direct costs to believing bullshit and these assholes are paying the price for going down the rabbit hole. Even with improved vaccines, covid will continue to pound and give lumps to this crowd, almost like self flagellation, they are the cursed of the modern age, believers in bullshit that kills them in spite of overwhelming evidence. One way or another, tying themselves to this antivaccine/anti mask sinking ship, will hurt them at the polls and that's all that really counts in the end. You gotta keep the house and take more of the senate, with Donald's help and a mountain of republican corruption you have a chance IMHO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2021)

Germany imposes curbs on unvaccinated, to make shots mandatory


Germany on Thursday imposed restrictions on the unvaccinated as it sought to break a dramatic surge in daily coronavirus infections exacerbated by the discovery of the Omicron strain.




www.reuters.com


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Germany imposes curbs on unvaccinated, to make shots mandatory
> 
> 
> Germany on Thursday imposed restrictions on the unvaccinated as it sought to break a dramatic surge in daily coronavirus infections exacerbated by the discovery of the Omicron strain.
> ...


Gotta love that bakeries are considered essential. Central Europeans are the best producers and most avid consumers of fine baking.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 2, 2021)

Omicron Variant in South Africa Causes Rise in Covid-19 Reinfections, Researchers Find


Scientists in South Africa tracking the spread of the variant are seeing a rise in coronavirus reinfections in people who had recovered from Covid-19, suggesting previous infection provides less protection against the new variant.




www.wsj.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2021)

Marcus Lamb, Anti-Vaccine Christian Broadcaster, Dies of COVID-19 at 64


"Please continue to lift them up in prayer," Daystar Television said in statement Tuesday




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2021)

‘Smells of Death’: Anti-Vax Priests Are Dropping Like Flies Here


Sakis Mitrolidis/AFP/Getty ImagesATHENS—COVID-19 has been tearing through Orthodox Christian communities across Greece, infecting one unvaccinated religious leader after another and prompting some priests and monks to rethink their stance on the jabs.Last month, at least four unvaccinated monks...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Gotta love that bakeries are considered essential. Central Europeans are the best producers and most avid consumers of fine baking.


I've only been to Western Europe, but I loved how the loaves of bread were stacked on the counter. Five bucks would get you a loaf of bread, a chicken and a bottle of wine. (1982'ish)


----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Marcus Lamb, Anti-Vaccine Christian Broadcaster, Dies of COVID-19 at 64
> 
> 
> "Please continue to lift them up in prayer," Daystar Television said in statement Tuesday
> ...


I watched a little of that channel last night. His son, (who is not cut out to be a preacher) was saying his dad's enemies were scared and on the run, so that is why he had to die. I was like, do you mean the vaccine? Because he was a friend to the virus.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've only been to Western Europe, but I loved how the loaves of bread were stacked on the counter. Five bucks would get you a loaf of bread, a chicken and a bottle of wine. (1982'ish)


I could get drunk and laid for $5 in Olongapo in '76


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 2, 2021)

It would be funny if it turned out that nicotine killed or inhibited the virus in some way


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2021)

__





UK study finds mRNA COVID-19 vaccines provide biggest booster impact


LONDON — COVID-19 vaccines made by Pfizer and Moderna that use mRNA technology provide the biggest boost to antibody levels when given 10-12 weeks after the…




nationalpost.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

https://healthfeedback.org/claimreview/inaccurate-clickbait-headline-forbes-article-used-to-promote-false-claim-that-covid-19-vaccines-change-our-dna/

you would think Forbes would do a little better fact checking before releasing stories with innacuracies, especially inaccuracies that fuel the moron antivaxxers campaign of disinformation. any progress made towards getting people to believe the truth has been set back substantially by this one story with a stupid headline, designed to sell more Forbes publications....pretty fucking sad, Forbes


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://healthfeedback.org/claimreview/inaccurate-clickbait-headline-forbes-article-used-to-promote-false-claim-that-covid-19-vaccines-change-our-dna/
> 
> you would think Forbes would do a little better fact checking before releasing stories with innacuracies, especially inaccuracies that fuel the moron antivaxxers campaign of disinformation. any progress made towards getting people to believe the truth has been set back substantially by this one story with a stupid headline, designed to sell more Forbes publications....pretty fucking sad, Forbes


Yeah their youtube videos are bullshit clickbait titled spam too.

We are hitting a critical mass of propaganda with all of the more notable news-equse 'media'. Hopefully it all starts to collapse in on itself soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2021)

Canada buying up to 1.5 million courses of oral antiviral drugs to fight COVID-19


Canada is buying up to 1.5 million courses of oral antiviral treatments for COVID-19 in anticipation of them being approved by Health Canada.




www.cp24.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2021)

America has gravely undervalued booster shots


America has gravely undervalued booster shots




news.yahoo.com





_A quick study conducted in Israel months ago found that a booster administered five months after the initial series of shots drastically cut the risk of symptomatic infection, hospitalization, and death relative to a two-dose vaccination (which was still much better than no vaccination at all). In practice, Israel found that with widespread booster uptake, they could relax their pandemic control measures with little negative effect.

This has been confirmed in subsequent research. A much larger study in Israel strengthened the initial findings. British researchers likewise found that while after six months, Pfizer protection against symptomatic infection had fallen to only about 75 percent and AstraZeneca to less than 50 percent, a booster took them both up to well over 90 percent — higher than the two-dose peak in either case.

The need for a booster so soon after the initial shot suggests the depressing possibility of vaccination every six months until the end of time. But many scientists suspect this will not be the case. Lots of vaccines are given on a similar staggered three-dose schedule because the immune system responds much more powerfully if it's stimulated with a vaccine several months after a first shot.
_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2021)

MRNA vaccines make best booster shots - study


The "COV-Boost" study was cited by British officials when they announced that Pfizer and Moderna were preferred for use in the country's booster campaign, but the data has only been made publicly available now.The study found that six of the seven boosters examined enhanced immunity after...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 4, 2021)

Good news for the future, tRUmptards will have a harder time breeding.










Doctors link erectile dysfunction in younger men to after effects of COVID-19


The number of men in their twenties and thirties seeking help for erectile disfunction is skyrocketing, and doctors are linking it to the after effects of being infected with COVID-19.




www.fox23.com


----------



## HGCC (Dec 4, 2021)

Oh no, they wasted all that time not masterbating to harness their manliness and now their dicks don't work. 

Wah wah wah


----------



## printer (Dec 4, 2021)

*Democrats livid over GOP's COVID-19 attacks on Biden*
They argue that Republicans, from former President Trump to his most vocal allies in Congress and in state capitals, bear plenty of responsibility for public resistance to masks and vaccines, noting the opposition to those leading mitigation efforts comes overwhelmingly from the right.

The criticism of masks and vaccines has sabotaged Biden’s efforts to get the nation past the pandemic, some argue.

“They've done everything possible to ensure that we can't get past it," Rep. Veronica Escobar (D-Texas) said of the Republicans. "They've fought mask requirements, vaccine requirements. They've spread misinformation. They have amplified dangerous conspiracy theories. 

“There is one group to blame in this country for the continued spread of COVID,” she added, “and that's those actors who have done each and every one of those things.”

Biden and his health team are scrambling to contain the spread of the virus, an effort complicated by the recent arrival of the new omicron variant, which originated in South Africa and surfaced this week in several states.

As health experts race to determine the severity of the new threat, GOP leaders have put the fault squarely on Biden, accusing the president of politicizing the crisis with vaccine mandates while failing to honor a central campaign promise of bringing the virus under control.

“I know President Biden promised America that he could handle COVID,” House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) told reporters Friday in the Capitol. “More people have died from COVID this year than last year.”

GOP lawmakers, conservative news outlets and right-wing activists have led the charge against the push for universal vaccines and mask requirements — steps seen as vital, in the eyes of the country's top public health experts, for containing the global pandemic.

Most recently, a handful of Senate conservatives threatened to shut down the government in an effort to defund Biden’s vaccine mandate for private employers. And House Republicans voted near-unanimously against that government funding measure, many of them to protest the same vaccine requirement. 

Trump, whose administration oversaw the development of the three vaccines currently in use, piled on this week, saying there’s a simple reason for the ongoing vaccine hesitancy: “No one trusts this administration.” 








Democrats livid over GOP’s COVID-19 attacks on Biden


Democrats are up in arms this month over GOP charges that President Biden is to blame for the prolonged COVID-19 crisis.They argue that Republicans, from former President Trump to hi…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## printer (Dec 4, 2021)

*Rep. Cloud to Newsmax: Texas School Mask Mandates 'Tragic' for Kids*
Rep. Michael Cloud, R-Texas, told Newsmax that school mask mandates are ''tragic'' for children.

''What we are doing to our kids is tragic,'' Cloud said Friday on ''The Chris Salcedo Show.'' ''It's almost like sanctuary cities, where we see people turning the blind eye to the law.''

Texas Gov. Greg Abbott's ban on schools requiring masks was upheld Thursday by the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals, but several districts, including the Dallas Independent School District, announced they would require them anyway, The Dallas Morning News reported.

''Dallas ISD's mask protocol is still in place,'' spokeswoman Robyn Harris told the news outlet. ''The superintendent and administration are looking at the protocol and will reassess sometime this month. Knowing that the omicron variant is a growing concern, we are still going to look at all of the health and safety measures that may need to be in place.''

Cloud said the school districts that are defying Abbott's executive order and are still requiring masks are doing a disservice to the students.

''What we're doing to the kids, especially young kids who are trying to develop verbal skills and communication,'' he said. ''So much is not just what's going on with the words that are coming out of your mouth. It's the interaction. It's a relations skill that needs to develop. We may be dealing with the impact of this for years to come.''

Cloud said more should be done to protect those who may be more vulnerable to the virus than children.

''Let's follow the science,'' Cloud said. ''Let's protect the vulnerable, and we've known from almost very early on, that kids are very, very low risk when it comes to the pandemic. Let's free them. Let's get them back to learning. Let's stop this fearmongering. They're being raised in daily fear, and that's tragic.''








Rep. Cloud to Newsmax: Texas School Mask Mandates 'Tragic' for Kids


Rep. Michael Cloud, R-Texas, told Newsmax that school mask mandates are ''tragic'' for children.




www.newsmax.com





I guess kids will lose their ability to speak. Tragic.


----------



## printer (Dec 4, 2021)

*Study: Omicron could be more transmissible due to sharing genetic material with common cold*
Nference, a biomedical company, released data revealing that omicron shares similar genetic material to HCoV-229E, a human coronavirus that causes common cold symptoms. Researchers posit that omicron evolved from an individual who was "co-infected" with Sars-CoV-2 and HCoV-229E.

The authors of the study found both viruses inside gastrointestinal and respiratory tissues of infected individuals. They wrote that "genomic interplay," or the exchange of genetic material, could have led to omicron's emergence. No other Sars-coV-2 variants have similar cross-genetic material with HCoV-229E.

Nference also compared omicron's genetic material to other Sars-CoV-2 variants, including the highly transmissible and dominant delta variant. They found omicron hosts 26 mutations distinct to the variant.

Omicron first appeared in South Africa on Nov. 24 before it spread to more than two dozen countries on six continents, including the U.S., in roughly a week.

The variant has not yet been declared more deadly or more transmissible by the World Health Organization or the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, but its spread — much faster than delta — has alarmed the world and public health experts. The U.S. is among a number of countries restricting travel from multiple southern African countries.

South Africa, which had seen a lull before omicron was detected, saw cases jump from roughly 2,000 daily on Thanksgiving to more than 11,000 daily on Thursday.

Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said during a press conference on Wednesday that omicron's deadliness and transmissibility, as well as the ability of vaccines to combat it, are still unclear. 

"We're going to get that information," he added. "We're going to get a lot more information."








Study: Omicron could be more transmissible due to sharing genetic material with common cold


The omicron variant may have evolved from the virus associated with the common cold, researchers out of Cambridge, Mass., said in a preliminary study released Friday, which suggests the variant cou…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2021)

https://www.kcra.com/article/northern-california-parents-knowingly-sent-child-school-covid/38429699

some people's parents....


----------



## printer (Dec 4, 2021)

*Troubling prognosis for health-care staffing in south*
 Fed-up physicians looking for an exit in region with worst vaccination rates in province
Some physicians who’ve been subjected to physical threats and verbal abuse because of COVID-19 are thinking about leaving southern Manitoba, where there aren’t enough doctors and nurses now. 

"There has been a lot of disillusionment amongst especially younger physicians in our hospital," said Dr. Ganesan Abbu, an anesthetist and special care unit doctor at Boundary Trails Health Centre, which is located between Winkler and Morden. 

"I think they’ve sustained a lot of abuse. We’ve had nasty letters being sent — in some cases, even delivered to physicians’ doorsteps, Facebook posts, that kind of thing." One of Abbu’s colleagues has decided to leave and at least two others are considering a move. 

"I think those of us that have been here a long time, even if we’re not from the local community, there’s a greater degree of tolerance, we kind of understand the mentality and the ideology of some of this community a little better," said the area resident of more than two decades. 

Nevertheless, the situation is taking a toll, both on older practitioners getting close to retirement age, and younger professionals who’ve simply had enough. "I think in terms of human resources, there are going to be huge issues in the next couple of years," Abbu said. 

Most people working in the health-care sector have, from time to time, had to deal with aggressive patients or family members in stressful circumstances, but because there have been so many confrontational incidents across the profession during the pandemic, Doctors Manitoba felt it necessary to distribute a guide to physician safety. 

Preliminary data from a recent survey collected by the professional advocacy organization shows that half of doctors surveyed had experienced at least one incident of verbal abuse, threats, harassment or physical assault over the past month, and half of those incidents had some relation to COVID-19. Thompson said survey revealed that physicians across the province are experiencing these sorts of incidents, but they’re more prevalent in rural areas. 

Making matters worse, Manitoba’s ongoing shortage of emergency and critical-care nurses has left approximately one in four positions vacant in the Southern Health region, where Boundary Trails is located. And the region’s hospitals and medical clinics don’t have an adequate number of physicians, said its chief medical officer, Dr. Denis Fortier. 

There’s a risk that some primary-care services in the region could be reduced or disappear entirely if more doctors pack up, he said. Two-week waits for an appointment with a family doctor could be stretched to six weeks or beyond. And the impacts could affect emergency services and surgery wait lists. 








Troubling prognosis for health-care staffing in south


Some physicians who’ve been subjected to physical threats and verbal abuse because of COVID-19 are thinking about leaving southern Manitoba, where there aren’t enough doctors and nurses no...



www.winnipegfreepress.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 4, 2021)

Study suggests how omicron became more contagious, and why it gives the immune system a hard time


The idea that viruses have a tendency to become weaker over time is simply not true. Smith’s “law of declining virulence” was a 19th-century construct that has been thoroughly debunked, again and again. Without going into the details (again), just take...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## printer (Dec 4, 2021)

Fuck. I just rallied against a bunch of dumb fucks on Newsmax that now think Omicrom is a cold virus. I just couldn't help it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2021)

printer said:


> Fuck. I just rallied against a bunch of dumb fucks on Newsmax that now think Omicrom is a cold virus. I just couldn't help it.


it's not a cold virus but they think it stole some of it's genetic code from a "cold virus"...an older version of the covid virus that responsible for a good amount of the colds people catch each year, HCoV-229E .








Study suggests how omicron became more contagious, and why it gives the immune system a hard time


The idea that viruses have a tendency to become weaker over time is simply not true. Smith’s “law of declining virulence” was a 19th-century construct that has been thoroughly debunked, again and again. Without going into the details (again), just take...




www.dailykos.com




i have no idea if this is completely accurate, wait and see i guess


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 4, 2021)

printer said:


> Fuck. I just rallied against a bunch of dumb fucks on Newsmax that now think Omicrom is a cold virus. I just couldn't help it.


It’s sort of hot in South Africa.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2021)

printer said:


> *Troubling prognosis for health-care staffing in south*
> Fed-up physicians looking for an exit in region with worst vaccination rates in province
> Some physicians who’ve been subjected to physical threats and verbal abuse because of COVID-19 are thinking about leaving southern Manitoba, where there aren’t enough doctors and nurses now.
> 
> ...


I see the feds are passing a law to protect healthcare workers and public health officials from threats and other abuse. Alberta recently passed one to protect healthcare workers too. Here in the Maritimes with our low covid and high vax rates we are trying to take advantage of this by recruiting medical people who've been fucked over by their province or state. We need doctors and medical staff in general, so perhaps some folks would like to move here, to where they are respected and people are more sane.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)

Study: Risk of dying from COVID 50% higher in red states


UNDATED (WKRC/CNN Newsource) - People who live in states that voted for Donald Trump are at a 50% higher risk of dying from COVID-19. That's according to a new CNN analysis of data from Johns Hopkins University, which shows a direct parallel between low vaccination rates and higher death rates...




local12.com





_Pro-Trump red states had a 52% higher average of COVID-19 deaths per capita than blue states, researchers found.

That mirrors the vaccination rate data, which showed that 4 in 10 republicans remain unvaccinated, compared to just 1 in 10 democrats._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)

Never in the field of politics have so many fucked themselves for no real reason other than swallowing obvious bullshit most children wouldn't fall for. If this keeps up I can see it affecting the 2022 election in some places. I see they wanna blame the "left" for "manipulating" them into it, it's hard for them to admit they are that fucking stupid all on their own. If they aren't idiots already, racism and tribalism soon turn them into one. Almost half of the GOP is a death cult by any definition, drank the Koolaid and breathed the covid, no mask, no vaxx and no common sense at all.


_"An unvaccinated person is three times as likely to lean Republican as they are to lean Democrat," says Liz Hamel, vice president of public opinion and survey research at the Kaiser Family Foundation"

"It was not always this way. Earlier in the pandemic, many different groups expressed hesitancy toward getting vaccinated. African Americans, younger Americans and rural Americans all had significant portions of their demographic that resisted vaccination. But over time, the vaccination rates in those demographics have risen, while the rate of Republican vaccination against COVID-19 has flatlined at just 59%, according to the latest numbers from Kaiser. By comparison, 91% of Democrats are vaccinated."_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Pro-Trump counties now have far higher COVID death rates. Misinformation is to blame


An analysis by NPR shows that since the vaccine rollout, counties that voted heavily for Donald Trump have had more than twice the COVID mortality rates of those that voted for Joe Biden.




www.npr.org





*Pro-Trump counties now have far higher COVID death rates. Misinformation is to blame*
Since May 2021, people living in counties that voted heavily for Donald Trump during the last presidential election have been nearly three times as likely to die from COVID-19 as those who live in areas that went for now-President Biden. That's according to a new analysis by NPR that examines how political polarization and misinformation are driving a significant share of the deaths in the pandemic

NPR looked at deaths per 100,000 people in roughly 3,000 counties across the U.S. from May 2021, the point at which vaccinations widely became available. People living in counties that went 60% or higher for Trump in November 2020 had 2.7 times the death rates of those that went for Biden. Counties with an even higher share of the vote for Trump saw higher COVID-19 mortality rates.

The trend was robust, even when controlling for age, which is the primary demographic risk of COVID-19 mortality. The data also reveal a major contributing factor to the death rate difference: The higher the vote share for Trump, the lower the vaccination rate.

The analysis only looked at the geographic location of COVID-19 deaths. The exact political views of each person taken by the disease remains unknowable. But the strength of the association, combined with polling information about vaccination, strongly suggests that Republicans are being disproportionately affected...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)

And the meek shall inherit the earth...
Matthew 5:3


----------



## printer (Dec 5, 2021)

*Marjorie Taylor Greene criticized COVID-19 restrictions saying 'not a single school has closed because of cancer'*
Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene has been mocked after she criticized COVID-19 restrictions and said that "not a single school has closed" because of cancer.

"Every single year more than 600,000 people in the US die from cancer. The country has never once shut down. Not a single school has closed. And every year, over 600,000 people, of all ages and all races will continue to die from cancer," Greene wrote on Twitter on Saturday.

In her tweets on Saturday, Greene also claimed that COVID-19 restrictions including masks and vaccines do not stop the spread of the virus and are a form of "government control."

Greene also claimed that COVID-19 predominantly targets " obese & older people" and that the government should focus on addressing that.

"To care about others & save lives, our response to #COVID19 should be working towards ending obesity, promote covid treatments that are proven to work, & stop the politically driven mass hysteria," she wrote.








Marjorie Taylor Greene criticizes COVID rules: 'No schools close for cancer'


Georgia Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene mocked for seeming to imply that cancer is a contagious illness, like COVID-19.



www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Never in the field of politics have so many fucked themselves for no real reason other than swallowing obvious bullshit most children wouldn't fall for. If this keeps up I can see it affecting the 2022 election in some places. I see they wanna blame the "left" for "manipulating" them into it, it's hard for them to admit they are that fucking stupid all on their own. If they aren't idiots already, racism and tribalism soon turn them into one. Almost half of the GOP is a death cult by any definition, drank the Koolaid and breathed the covid, no mask, no vaxx and no common sense at all.
> 
> 
> _"An unvaccinated person is three times as likely to lean Republican as they are to lean Democrat," says Liz Hamel, vice president of public opinion and survey research at the Kaiser Family Foundation"
> ...


good...they've become the enemy of the common good, the more of them that die, the less of them we'll eventually have to jail as seditionist


----------



## printer (Dec 5, 2021)

*Cruise ship with COVID-19 infections docks in New Orleans*
A Norwegian Cruise Line ship arrived in New Orleans on Sunday with several passengers and crew members who had contracted COVID-19.

The Norwegian Breakaway departed from New Orleans on Nov. 28 and made stops in Belize, Honduras and Mexico, the Louisiana Department of Health said. 

The Louisiana Department of Health, which is working alongside the cruise line, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), and others to manage the outbreak, said at least 10 people tested positive for the virus. More than 3,200 people were on the ship.

In a statement, Norwegian Cruise Line said all of the cases of COVID-19 were asymptomatic.

"We have identified a handful of COVID-19 cases among guests and crew onboard Norwegian Breakaway," the statement added. 

"We are testing all individuals on Norwegian Breakaway prior to disembarkation, as well as providing post-exposure and quarantine public health guidance by the CDC," the statement also said.

The cruise line said passengers who tested positive would take their personal vehicles to their private residences or "self-isolate in accommodations provided by the company."

Some passengers on the ship said they were unaware of the outbreak until asked about it by a reporter. Others said they were informed of the positive cases while on board, according to WVUE, a local Fox affiliate in New Orleans.

Passengers said they had been tested for COVID-19 on Saturday before leaving the ship on Sunday. The cruise line also provided them with take-home rapid tests upon leaving the ship, WVUE reported. 








Cruise ship with COVID-19 infections docks in New Orleans


A Norwegian Cruise Line ship arrived in New Orleans on Sunday with several passengers and crew members who had contracted COVID-19.The Norwegian Breakaway departed from New Orleans on Nov. 28 …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Dec 5, 2021)

*Neil Gorsuch's terrifying paragraph*
I am terrified by a paragraph that Supreme Court Justice Neil Gorsuch wrote a few weeks ago. You should be, too. He and two other justices think the Constitution forbids states from imposing, on religious dissenters, the kind of vaccination requirements that freed the United States from diphtheria, measles and polio. If these judges have their way, those diseases may come back.

A bit of background. In June, Justice Samuel Alito, joined by Gorsuch and Justice Clarence Thomas, declared that the Free Exercise Clause of the First Amendment should be understood to hold “that a law that imposes a substantial burden on the exercise of religion must be narrowly tailored to serve a compelling interest.” The compelling-interest test is, the court has said, “the most demanding test known to constitutional law.” It means that a right has been infringed, the party challenging the law will probably win and government has a heavy burden of proof.

Now here is the paragraph. In October, the court declined to block Maine’s requirement that health care workers be vaccinated against the coronavirus notwithstanding their religious objections. Gorsuch, dissenting (joined by Thomas and Alito), wrote the following:

"I accept that what we said 11 months ago remains true today — that 'temming the spread of COVID–19' qualifies as 'a compelling interest.' At the same time, I would acknowledge that this interest cannot qualify as such forever. Back when we decided Roman Catholic Diocese, there were no widely distributed vaccines. Today there are three. At that time, the country had comparably few treatments for those suffering with the disease. Today we have additional treatments and more appear near. If human nature and history teach anything, it is that civil liberties face grave risks when governments proclaim indefinite states of emergency."

It is hard to know what future Gorsuch imagines. When he wrote that, COVID-19 was killing 1,000 Americans every day. The wonderful new interventions he cites so triumphantly have been less successful than everyone had hoped, in large part because of the very vaccine resistance he is trying to abet.

Gorsuch is, one hopes, not fool enough to think that the disease is about to be eradicated. If that is right, then he can only mean that the level of death will decline to a point that is acceptable to him — so acceptable that the state will no longer have a compelling interest in preventing those deaths, and he will vote to order religious exemptions even if the state proves that people will die as a result. (Are you terrified yet?) 

The accuracy of his final sentence is beyond question; its relevance is doubtful. Must an indefinite state of emergency exist before the state can require health care workers, who are in daily contact with very vulnerable people, to be vaccinated against deadly plagues that they might transmit to those people? How about requiring children to be vaccinated before they attend school? 

Right now, there are not five votes for the mandatory-accommodation regime that Gorsuch, Alito and Thomas want. But Justices Brett Kavanaugh and Amy Coney Barrett have been willing to aggressively deploy religious liberty arguments to constrain anti-COVID-19 measures, and in the Maine case they said nothing to distance themselves from Gorsuch’s argument.

Gorsuch argued that the Maine regulation discriminates against religion because it grants medical but not religious exemptions. The court’s conservative majority has been aggressive in discerning such discrimination whenever a law has any nonreligious exemptions.

There are good public health reasons for Maine’s policy, to which Gorsuch seemed oblivious. But if his reading of the Free Exercise Clause prevails, it won’t matter whether anyone else is excused. Religious exemption will be a constitutional right. As the crazy anti-vaccination ideology increasingly takes over the Republican Party, we can expect many to exercise that right, sincerely or otherwise.

One of the principal attractions of the idea of religious liberty has always been that the exercise of one person's religion doesn't hurt anyone else. In Thomas Jefferson's classic formulation, "It does me no injury for my neighbour to say there are twenty gods, or no god. It neither picks my pocket nor breaks my leg." Now, however, the pickpockets and leg-breakers are in charge.








Neil Gorsuch’s terrifying paragraph


One of the principal attractions of the idea of religious liberty has always been that the exercise of one person’s religion doesn’t hurt anyone else.




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 5, 2021)

Religious nuts will do horrific things in their gods name.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)

Omicron Covid variant poses greater risk for the unvaccinated, former White House advisor says


There's reason to believe that current vaccines are going to be "quite effective" in combating the effects of the omicron strain, says Andy Slavitt.




www.cnbc.com





*Omicron Covid variant poses greater risk for the unvaccinated, former White House advisor says*

There’s reason to believe that current vaccines are going to be “quite effective” in combating the effects of the omicron strain, says former White House advisor Andy Slavitt.
He added that the new strain poses greater risk to the unvaccinated.
Slavitt was a senior advisor on President Joe Biden’s coronavirus response team.
The new omicron Covid variant poses a greater risk for the unvaccinated and there’s reason to believe that current vaccines are going to be “quite effective,” a former White House advisor said Monday.

“What we know for sure is that it is a dangerous variant for people who have not been vaccinated,” Andy Slavitt told CNBC’s “Squawk Box Asia.”

“What we have to get to learn is whether or not omicron — how it spreads in an environment where delta is strong,” he said.

Slavitt previously served as a senior advisor on President Joe Biden’s coronavirus response team and ran the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services under the Obama administration.

Anecdotal reports suggest omicron may lead to milder disease compared with other variants, but that may be because of “pre-existing immune responses,” said Dr. Jerome Kim, director general of the International Vaccine Institute.

He told CNBC’s “Street Signs Asia” on Monday that a “significant portion” of the world had already been vaccinated or infected with Covid-19 at some point before omicron emerged.

“The presence of either vaccine or previous infection … will mitigate any disease that occurs,” he said, adding that there aren’t many people being exposed to omicron who have not been vaccinated or infected before.

“We really can’t tell if it’s actually more severe if it were in a natural setting, or if it’s now less severe because of the presence of pre-existing immune responses,” Kim said.

What we know about omicron
Delta, the variant that was first detected in India, is still responsible for most of the current Covid infections, according to the World Health Organization.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)

Fauci says early reports encouraging about omicron variant


U.S. health officials said Sunday that while the omicron variant of the coronavirus is rapidly spreading throughout the country, early indications suggest it may be less dangerous than delta, which continues to drive a surge of hospitalizations.




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2021)

printer said:


> *Cruise ship with COVID-19 infections docks in New Orleans*
> A Norwegian Cruise Line ship arrived in New Orleans on Sunday with several passengers and crew members who had contracted COVID-19.
> 
> The Norwegian Breakaway departed from New Orleans on Nov. 28 and made stops in Belize, Honduras and Mexico, the Louisiana Department of Health said.
> ...


Norwegian Breakthrough Cruise Lines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)

Trump lashes out at Biden after media reports on his positive COVID test before first debate


Donald Trump lashed out at the media on Monday for reporting that former chief of staff Mark Meadows revealed in a new book that the 2020 GOP nominee tested positive for coronavirus before the first debate with Joe Biden.Trump's statement, emailed to reporters after he was banned from social...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2021)

Donald turns out to be more of a super spreader than his whore wife. Who knew?








Trump came in contact with 500 people between first positive test and hospitalization: report


Former President Trump came in contact with more than 500 people between the day he initially tested positive for COVID-19 and his eventual hospitalization, according to a report by The Washington Post.He came in contact with people either in close proximity to him or at events, according to the...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)

The antivaxxer republicans will freak out.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








NYC Expands Vaccine Mandate to Whole Private Sector, Ups Dose Proof to 2 and Adds Kids 5-11


Mayor Bill de Blasio announced the expansion Monday amid yet another COVID surge driving case rates up across the five boroughs.




www.nbcnewyork.com





*NYC Expands Vaccine Mandate to Whole Private Sector, Ups Dose Proof to 2 and Adds Kids 5-11*


Starting Dec. 27, NYC's vaccine mandate will expand to all private-sector workers, a move Mayor Bill de Blasio called the first of its kind in the nation as he announced the looming changes on Monday
The mandate is tightening in other ways, too: proof of two doses rather than one will be required, and kids aged 5 to 11, will have to show proof of one for indoor dining and other activities starting on Dec. 14
The latest development comes as the number of confirmed omicron cases rises across the city and the nation, along with the daily COVID-19 positivity rate; early evidence on its severity, though, is encouraging
All private-sector workers in New York City will be subject to the mayor's vaccine mandate starting Dec. 27, affecting 184,000 businesses, while vaccine proof for indoor dining, fitness and entertainment will be required for children ages 5 to 11, according to a toughened vaccine mandate announced by Bill de Blasio Monday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Donald turns out to be more of a super spreader than his whore wife. Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Trumps might be part of the family plan, like the Crumbley's who are all inside the same jail, but in separate cells. NY has the bunch of them by the balls and the the former first whore is involved in fraud too. I figure she will land on her feet though and it will be interesting to see what she does when Donald starts to go down, divorce, or milk his base of suckers with a "Free Donald" campaign while he's in the big house. Once they get him inside a cell he won't get out, the hits will keep coming.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Donald turns out to be more of a super spreader than his whore wife. Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a different kind of superspreader


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2021)

https://www.healtheuropa.eu/groundbreaking-chewing-gum-potentially-mitigates-covid-transmission/112073/

wonder if the trumptards are smart enough to chew gum and...well, do anything at the same time....?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)

Analysis: The Covid-19 vaccination map looks a lot like the election map


Covid-19 cases and hospitalizations are once again rising around the country. Blue states that voted for President Joe Biden are generally over 60% vaccinated. Red states that went for former President Donald Trump are generally under that average.




www.cnn.com





*The Covid-19 vaccination map looks almost exactly like the election map*
https://www.cnn.com/profiles/z-byron-wolf
(CNN)Americans have a common enemy in Covid-19. Cases and hospitalizations are once again rising around the country.
But the nation's leaders continue to have opposing ideas about how to fight that enemy.
We've written before, repeatedly, about the divide between red and blue states in dealing with the pandemic -- usually on masks and vaccines.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Analysis: The Covid-19 vaccination map looks a lot like the election map
> 
> 
> Covid-19 cases and hospitalizations are once again rising around the country. Blue states that voted for President Joe Biden are generally over 60% vaccinated. Red states that went for former President Donald Trump are generally under that average.
> ...


i didn't think about it, but that's exactly how i would expect it to look...


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Analysis: The Covid-19 vaccination map looks a lot like the election map
> 
> 
> Covid-19 cases and hospitalizations are once again rising around the country. Blue states that voted for President Joe Biden are generally over 60% vaccinated. Red states that went for former President Donald Trump are generally under that average.
> ...


On NPR this morning there was a report that if a county voted 60% or more for Trumpf the death rate was three times as high as counties that voted 60% or more for President Joe Rob. You have to admire their determination. Folks who are willing to die to prove a political point would be worth saving, I would think.


----------



## Snoopy808 (Dec 6, 2021)

Delta. Omicron. Surge in cases. Not scary enough.
These are words should scare you more.
Antibody dependent enhancement. Escape variants. Exosomes. All the ferrets died.


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2021)

Snoopy808 said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . All the ferrets died.


Please except my condolences on the loss of your rodents.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> On NPR this morning there was a report that if a county voted 60% or more for Trumpf the death rate was three times as high as counties that voted 60% or more for President Joe Rob. You have to admire their determination. Folks who are willing to die to prove a political point would be worth saving, I would think.


Nah, their political point is dumb. 

Probably a bad plan to make said point by fighting against science and medicine. 

*rails a fat ass line of asbestos and accuses fire departments of being funded by George soros and some nefarious plan.*


----------



## Snoopy808 (Dec 6, 2021)

Covid is big business. We know how insurance companies, are the paywall/gatekeepers to health care and raise the price of everything to provide services and medical products for their huge profit.
Anyways Abbot makes a covid19 test, Panbio. In Europe its about $4. In 'Murica its $25. 
Recent topic in covid news is making insurance companies pay for at home covid19 tests. But that topic fizzled with, omicron, stock market, more Arec Bardwin, oxford, did is miss something?
This pandemic seems like a great way to derail healthcare for all. Or a taste of government mandated health care. What you think?


----------



## HGCC (Dec 6, 2021)

Snoopy808 said:


> Covid is big business. We know how insurance companies, are the paywall/gatekeepers to health care and raise the price of everything to provide services and medical products for their huge profit.
> Anyways Abbot makes a covid19 test, Panbio. In Europe its about $4. In 'Murica its $25.
> Recent topic in covid news is making insurance companies pay for at home covid19 tests. But that topic fizzled with, omicron, stock market, more Arec Bardwin, oxford, did is miss something?
> This pandemic seems like a great way to derail healthcare for all. Or a taste of government mandated health care. What you think?


Can I interest you in some single payer? Or are you saying you don't want that? 

If you don't like insurance companies, single payer is for you. Your right, they make lots of money as a middleman/gatekeeper. I don't think they provide a necessary service. Doctors need to get paid though (and nurses, facilities, etc. ) so there has to be some sort of assurance they will be compensated for services rendered. Or pay up front, but that isn't feasible in emergencies. Some people end up needing some expensive health services, do you let them die if they can't pay? You need some entity that guarantees payment. 

The complaint about tax increases seems to be made by people that don't pay for health insurance. I would gladly swap out health insurance premiums for a straight 10 to 20% tax. Costs would also come down with eliminating insurance companies. There would be a lot of jobs lost.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.healtheuropa.eu/groundbreaking-chewing-gum-potentially-mitigates-covid-transmission/112073/
> 
> wonder if the trumptards are smart enough to chew gum and...well, do anything at the same time....?


But who is going to tell the trumptards they can’t blow bubbles?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> On NPR this morning there was a report that if a county voted 60% or more for Trumpf the death rate was three times as high as counties that voted 60% or more for President Joe Rob. You have to admire their determination. Folks who are willing to die to prove a political point would be worth saving, I would think.


You had me till the “worth saving” part.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2021)

Pfizer Shot Offers Partial Omicron Shield in Study: Virus Update


Omicron’s ability to evade vaccine and infection-induced immunity is “robust but not complete,” researchers in South Africa said. The data come from the first reported experiments gauging the effectiveness of Covid-19 vaccines against the worrisome new strain.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Moflow (Dec 7, 2021)

Fake Covid passports are being sold in Europe. 









Fake COVID passports flourish in southeastern Europe


While the European Commission and EU countries struggle to contain the latest surge in coronavirus infections, thousands of vaccine-averse Europeans are paying for fake COVID passes while not getting the jab. EURACTIV network reports.




www.euractiv.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You had me till the “worth saving” part.


I too am taking a more Darwinian view of the willfully ignorant and vaccine resistant Trumpers and paranoids. The young and misled I have some sympathy for, the older ones should know better. 

Tribalism is a powerful force, it strikes at our instinctive propensities as human beings, makes people stupid and causes people believe bullshit, it allows assholes to manipulate and do their thinking for them. They end up being a danger to themselves, others, their communities, states, country and even their planet. It's hard to imagine a worse human being than Trump, yet race based tribalism turned this pathetic idiot and lifetime loser into an infallible God and America's savior in the minds of millions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2021)

Moflow said:


> Fake Covid passports are being sold in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have QR codes on POV here in NS as additional security, any security guard or cop can download the app on their phone to check vaccine statues. Uttering a fake federal document is a crime here and in most places.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 7, 2021)

Honestly, I really don't think our distribution been tracked well enough for that to work. Maybe something on the backend that we can't see, but its really all on the end user as far as I can tell. We struggle just to get people to take it.

Edit: wonder if my target app can be utilized for more than curbside pickup?


----------



## Moflow (Dec 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We have QR codes on POV here in NS as additional security, any security guard or cop can download the app on their phone to check vaccine statues. Uttering a fake federal document is a crime here and in most places.











Fake Irish vaccine passports for sale on dark web for €350


Drug dealer selling certificates likely to be used by unvaccinated to travel abroad




www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 7, 2021)

Moflow said:


> Fake Irish vaccine passports for sale on dark web for €350
> 
> 
> Drug dealer selling certificates likely to be used by unvaccinated to travel abroad
> ...


You mean there are actually illicit underground markets for illegal documents? Thanks for the info. Never would have guessed.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 7, 2021)

Snoopy808 said:


> Delta. Omicron. Surge in cases. Not scary enough.
> These are words should scare you more.
> Antibody dependent enhancement. Escape variants. Exosomes. All the ferrets died.


None of those words is scary. Even so that is some efficient fearmongering.


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You had me till the “worth saving” part.


Yea, I don't understand it either. You would think there is someone in the GOP who is good at math.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> Yea, I don't understand it either. You would think there is someone in the GOP who is good at math.


The smart ones were forced out after the GOP nominated an imbecile for president.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 7, 2021)

Snoopy808 said:


> Covid is big business. We know how insurance companies, are the paywall/gatekeepers to health care and raise the price of everything to provide services and medical products for their huge profit.
> Anyways Abbot makes a covid19 test, Panbio. In Europe its about $4. In 'Murica its $25.
> Recent topic in covid news is making insurance companies pay for at home covid19 tests. But that topic fizzled with, omicron, stock market, more Arec Bardwin, oxford, did is miss something?
> This pandemic seems like a great way to derail healthcare for all. Or a taste of government mandated health care. What you think?


I didn't pay for any of the vaccines or any other preventive care services in 2021.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 7, 2021)

Snoopy808 said:


> Covid is big business. We know how insurance companies, are the paywall/gatekeepers to health care and raise the price of everything to provide services and medical products for their huge profit.
> Anyways Abbot makes a covid19 test, Panbio. In Europe its about $4. In 'Murica its $25.
> Recent topic in covid news is making insurance companies pay for at home covid19 tests. But that topic fizzled with, omicron, stock market, more Arec Bardwin, oxford, did is miss something?
> This pandemic seems like a great way to derail healthcare for all. Or a taste of government mandated health care.
> *What you think?*


I think that your IQ is below average, and you will never understand.


----------



## printer (Dec 7, 2021)

*1st case of omicron variant discovered in Manitoba*
The person who tested positive for the newest coronavirus variant of concern recently travelled to Manitoba from one of the 14 federally advised countries and has so far experienced mild symptoms, the province said. 

Manitoba reports four deaths and 93 new cases of COVID-19 on Tuesday, the provincial coronavirus data dashboard says.

Of the new cases, 38 are in the Southern Health Region, 34 are in the Winnipeg health region, 11 are in the Northern Health Region, six are in the Interlake-Eastern health region and four are in the Prairie Mountain Health region.

As of Tuesday, 152 Manitobans are hospitalized with COVID-19, holding steady from the day before, including 32 in intensive care, an increase of two. 

*When looking at those in ICU with active COVID-19, 22 are unvaccinated and two are fully vaccinated. *


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/covid-19-update-manitoba-december-7-1.6276471



The province has about 85% vaccinated. So *15%* of the people that are* not vaccinated* results in *30 people in the ICU* and the *vaccinated in the ICU is 2.*


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 7, 2021)

Michigan sets hospitalization record, leads nation in new coronavirus cases per capita | CNN


Michigan continues to struggle amid the pandemic, setting a record this week for Covid-19 hospitalizations and leading the nation in per capita case rates, new data reveal.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan sets hospitalization record, leads nation in new coronavirus cases per capita | CNN
> 
> 
> Michigan continues to struggle amid the pandemic, setting a record this week for Covid-19 hospitalizations and leading the nation in per capita case rates, new data reveal.
> ...


Stay safe. Did you get your booster yet?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 7, 2021)

printer said:


> *1st case of omicron variant discovered in Manitoba*
> The person who tested positive for the newest coronavirus variant of concern recently travelled to Manitoba from one of the 14 federally advised countries and has so far experienced mild symptoms, the province said.
> 
> Manitoba reports four deaths and 93 new cases of COVID-19 on Tuesday, the provincial coronavirus data dashboard says.
> ...


I think we can safely assume it’s everywhere now.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Stay safe. Did you get your booster yet?


Friday


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan sets hospitalization record, leads nation in new coronavirus cases per capita | CNN
> 
> 
> Michigan continues to struggle amid the pandemic, setting a record this week for Covid-19 hospitalizations and leading the nation in per capita case rates, new data reveal.
> ...


Michigan is number one! If only it was at football.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2021)

*Let's talk about statistics for Republicans and a Democratic edge....*


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 8, 2021)

Pfizer just came out with news that the fully vaccinated (with booster) fully neutralizes the Omicron variant.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2021)

It looks like covid will get everybody, vaxxed or not, in the end. How rough the ride will be and how much damage it causes is yet to be determined, but the vaxxed appear to be able tolerate an infection much better than the unvaxxed. It's not a question of, if you will get covid, but when, how many times and how much harm will each infection cause. If you are vaxxed and boosted, not much apparently, most cases are mild or asymptomatic for the vaxxed. The unvaxxed are very likely to get very sick by spring, but fewer should die, as most older people are vaxxed and there are better treatments available now.

This shows ya what kind of winter we might be looking at this year, masks are a no brainer, as are updated flu shots. There are millions of unvaxxed, the hospitals could be overwhelmed and we will probably see the usual restrictions. The toll in the undervaxxed red states should be bad, even in places with high vaxx rates this thing is filling hospitals.









68 ICU nurses tested positive for COVID-19 after going to their hospital Christmas party


A total of 173 people attended the party in Malaga on December 1. Everyone had presented a negative test or had a booster shot, per Reuters.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think we can safely assume it’s everywhere now.


well now, that didn't take long did it?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Michigan is number one! If only it was at football.


less votes for 2024.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 8, 2021)

COVID-19 Breakthrough: Scientists Discover How the SARS-CoV-2 Virus Evades Our Immune System


A discovery by researchers at the Texas A&M College of Medicine could lead to new therapies to prevent the virus from proliferating in the human body. The immune system is a complex network of cells and proteins that is designed to fight off infection and disease, especially those like the co



scitechdaily.com


----------



## printer (Dec 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> less votes for 2024.


Sadly not enough to matter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2021)

printer said:


> Sadly not enough to matter.


Ya never know, not that many will die, many will have near death experiences and be fucked over for life. So between the insurrection, the pandemic, republican incompetence, criminality and Donald fucking them over, the dems might have a chance at keeping the house and increasing the senate. Margins are razor thin in many places and the GOP already knows it has to cheat to win, ya don't do the shit they've been doing to the voting system unless they figure they're gonna lose a fair election.


----------



## printer (Dec 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya never know, not that many will die, many will have near death experiences and be fucked over for life. So between the insurrection, the pandemic, republican incompetence, criminality and Donald fucking them over, the dems might have a chance at keeping the house and increasing the senate. Margins are razor thin in many places and the GOP already knows it has to cheat to win, ya don't do the shit they've been doing to the voting system unless they figure they're gonna lose a fair election.


No, the Democrats fucked things up. Promised to much, Got the Mexico border wrong. Biden should have been more visible. And in the end with redistricting the Republicans will probably take the House and Senate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2021)

printer said:


> No, the Democrats fucked things up. Promised to much, Got the Mexico border wrong. Biden should have been more visible. And in the end with redistricting the Republicans will probably take the House and Senate.


We will see, it's a year out and a lot can happen, but I agree with the redistricting. I don't think a lot of Americans except for fox viewers are worried about the Mexican border and the economy is doing pretty good. The democrats need to be more aggressive at all levels, particularly the local level. There will be a lot of factors going into the 2022 election, covid, Trump, court cases, historic trends, gerrymandering and voting rights.

We will see what the next year brings, I expect it to be momentous with the demise of Trump and the exposure of the 1/6 plot with some guilty pleas of those who are in squeal deals. I expect a half dozen GOP congress people to be in legal shit over 1/6 too. Polls go up and down, let's hope they look better in 2022 when Donald is pacing a cell freaking and out bigly.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

printer said:


> Sadly not enough to matter.


Sometimes a dozen votes can swing an election.


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2021)

printer said:


> No, the Democrats fucked things up. Promised to much, Got the Mexico border wrong. Biden should have been more visible. And in the end with redistricting the Republicans will probably take the House and Senate.


Even without redistricting the GOP will take the house and senate. On average the president's party loses 24 house seats and 4 senate seats.

What is going to keep dragging down Joe Rob's approval rating is the pandemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> Even without redistricting the GOP will take the house and senate. On average the president's party loses 24 house seats and 4 senate seats.
> 
> What is going to keep dragging down Joe Rob's approval rating is the pandemic.


I think Trump, the insurrection and a good economy should help with the midterms, but they have a hill to climb, more so with Gerrymandering and cheating.

As for covid, 40% of republicans are unvaccinated and most of those will catch a good case of covid before spring. Only those who are right leaning will blame Joe for the pandemic. For the vaxxed, boosted and careful, it won't be too much of an issue, the Wu flu, for the unvaxxed it will be a different matter. This winter people have more of a choice about life and death with vaccines and treatments, those who chose wisely will do ok.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/12/07/omicron-escape-antibodies/


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> What is going to keep dragging down Joe Rob's approval rating is the pandemic.



Nope, it's the deep South country boys who call him Joe Rob!


----------



## printer (Dec 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> Even without redistricting the GOP will take the house and senate. On average the president's party loses 24 house seats and 4 senate seats.
> 
> What is going to keep dragging down Joe Rob's approval rating is the pandemic.


And that is it, the midterms are usually a loss and if you are hanging there by the skin of your teeth you are a losing party even if you are performing well. And the GOP slinging fake mud, some of it sticks. Sadly a lot of people do not think much deeper in their politics than soundbites.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 8, 2021)

Booster data









BNT162b2 Vaccine Booster and Mortality Due to Covid-19 | NEJM


Original Article from The New England Journal of Medicine — BNT162b2 Vaccine Booster and Mortality Due to Covid-19



www.nejm.org


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 8, 2021)

A timely, objective and well written status report summarizing we know about the Omicron variant at this early stage. Most of the information shown below has already been shared by Capn (thanks Morgan). The summary below pulls together the various threads of information into a single report. Also the writer provides their own insight about some early trends that point to the direction we will be headed very soon. 

Omicron is going to clobber communities with low vaccination rates. 









Omicron: We're getting (some) answers


Today we got our first Omicron lab data! A week and half since Omicron broke the news. Just beautiful. As the scientist of the study said, “If I don’t die from the virus, I’ll die of exhaustion”. We’re getting more and more epidemiological data, too. Together they give us a dense, but clear(er)...




yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com





*Omicron: We're getting (some) answers*

_Our first Omicron lab study was released today. A group of South African scientists, led by Dr. Alex Sigal, mixed a live virus with blood samples of 6 people who had 2 doses of Pfizer. They also mixed the virus with blood samples of 6 people with the 2-dose series and a previous infection. (South Africa has not authorized boosters yet, but this is a good proxy). 

What did they find? (charts can be found in the article, link above)_


_The virus is using the same door into our cells (called ACE2 receptors) as before. This is very good news because it means our tools (like vaccines) are still useful. If the virus found a different door, this may not have been the case._
_The virus is making a smarter key to that door. Panel B in the figure below highlights the main finding of this paper:_
_Among people with the 2-dose Pfizer series (orange dots), neutralizing antibodies took a significant hit —40 fold reduction— with Omicron compared to the original virus. This is far higher than we’ve seen with any previous variants of concern (Delta had a 5 fold decrease; Beta had a 8 fold decrease). But, honestly, Omicron’s decrease is not as bad as some expected._
_Among people with the 2-dose series + previous infection (green dots), neutralizing antibodies took a hit from Omicron but are still relatively high._


_This means we’re going to see an increase in breakthrough cases, especially among those with only the primary series. But this study gives me great hope that our boosters will help protect against Omicron._

*Does Omicron increase transmissibility?*

_Cases continue to exponentially increase in South Africa. Their 7-day average passed 10,000 yesterday for the fourth time during this pandemic. Cases also continues to climb in the epicenter of Gauteng too. (charts can be found in the article)

The R(t)—a measure of contagiousness— in South Africa is holding steady at an incredibly high rate: R(t)= 2-3.

Mathematical models estimated an R(t) of 3.47 in the UK right now. This is likely an overestimation, but even the best case scenario (i.e. lower bound) of the R(t) is concerning at 2.75. This tells us that high levels of Delta and/or immunity are not stopping Omicron in the UK. And it probably won’t stop Omicron in the United States either. We need to continue to watch this, but this is not a great start at all._

*Does Omicron increase severity (hospitalization or death)?*

_Omicron is causing a lot of infection very quickly across different landscapes. But infection is very different than severe disease or death. So, what’s happening to people that do get infected?

In Gauteng, hospitalization of COVID19 cases in South Africa’s epicenter is increasing exponentially. And it looks like it’s accelerating at the same rate as previous

But a report from one of these hospitals provided more context about individual hospitalizations over the weekend. Among a sample of 42 COVID patients in the hospital on Dec. 2, most were hospitalized “with COVID19” not “for COVID19.” Among the 42 patients, 9 (21%) had a diagnosis of COVID19 pneumonia. Among the 9 pneumonia patients, 8 were unvaccinated and 1 was a child. There were 4 patients in high care and 1 in the ICU._

*Bottom Line*

_There’s a good chance Omicron will outcompete Delta in the United States. This coupled this with the high unvaccinated rate and lab data showing partial vaccine immunity will result in a substantial Winter wave. The rate of breakthrough cases will be higher, but I’m hopeful that boosters will largely keep people out of the hospital.

We’re all exhausted. The scientists. The healthcare workers. The parents. The pharmacists. The teachers. Everyone. But the virus isn’t. And it won’t be until we all take it seriously. Wear a good mask. Ventilate spaces. Test, test, test. And, for the love of all things, go get your vaccine and/or booster._


----------



## Snoopy808 (Dec 8, 2021)

Ok people. Research Marek disease in chickens. And the leaky vs perfect vaccine theory and what ends up happening to the microbes host population. This is where its heading. Anyone in a position to affect the plandemic knows this and is steering the outcome this way, ignoring.....science.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2021)

Dr. Snoop. lol.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

Unmasked


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Dr. Snoop. lol.


The money spent on education was a complete waste on some, it would be better if they were left illiterate.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The money spent on education was a complete waste on some, it would be better if they were left illiterate.


I’m not sure I agree. Educating all, even those who don’t use it, is valuable in terms of creating common culture and identity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I’m not sure I agree. Educating all, even those who don’t use it, is valuable in terms of creating common culture and identity.


From what I've seen of most of their posts they are illiterate or semiliterate anyway. As for a common culture, you do have a culture war stoked by the domestic for profit disinformation system that is helping to tribalize white America and create divisions.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 9, 2021)

Snoopy808 said:


> Ok people. Research Marek disease in chickens. And the leaky vs perfect vaccine theory and what ends up happening to the microbes host population. This is where its heading. Anyone in a position to affect the plandemic knows this and is steering the outcome this way, ignoring.....science.


Ummm ok! And what were your conclusions? You are talking about chicken herpes right? Please don’t cherry pick your research and include both arguments for the efficacy of the vaccine. I’m assuming without vaccine you would be missing a few chicken nugget meals ;(.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 9, 2021)

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/education/article256400321.html


----------



## printer (Dec 9, 2021)

Snoopy808 said:


> Ok people. Research Marek disease in chickens. And the leaky vs perfect vaccine theory and what ends up happening to the microbes host population. This is where its heading. Anyone in a position to affect the plandemic knows this and is steering the outcome this way, ignoring.....science.


So what is your solution?


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Nope, it's the deep South country boys who call him Joe Rob!


So far only one deep south country boy calls him Joe Rob. I do it just to screw with my neighbors.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

The pandemic will be over when the hospitals and ICU beds stop filling up with sick people. In other words, it will be over in places with high vaxx and booster rates and where they still practice public health measures like wearing masks inside public places. It's the hospitalization rate that determines when this thing becomes a manageable issue and that will depend on the vaxx rate, testing, treatments and public health measures. Covid is endemic now, pets, domestic and wild animals can get it too, it's here to stay. About 30% of Americans are unvaccinated and will most likely catch covid by spring, the vast majority of them will be republicans.

Ya know, right about now yer typical Baptist evangelical preacher should be saying that this plague was brought upon the Trumpers by God! At this point it sure looks targeted at Republicans and assorted wingnuts who appear to be cursed by the Lord, or Darwin. I guess the trouble is almost all the Baptist and evangelical preachers are Trumpers and so are their congregations...









How will the world decide when the pandemic is over?


How will the world decide when the pandemic is over? There’s no clear-cut definition for when a pandemic starts and ends, and how much of a threat a global outbreak is posing can vary by country.




apnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 9, 2021)

Saw a scientist say Omicron will add 2 years to the pandemic.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2021)

I had mentioned earlier that we planned to visit my 86 year old parents for Christmas. We decided we would drive (16 hours) to reduce the risk. We planned on a stop at the half way point, Quebec City and make it a relaxing 2 day trip. 

My parents are getting boosted tomorrow. I got boosted last Friday. My wife would get boosted the day before we leave (next Friday) and my daughter would not be boosted. 

We haven’t seen my parents in 3 years and they really want us to go. If they got boosted a couple of weeks ago I’d feel better but with cases going up everywhere, I’m really thinking it’s just too risky. If we were to go, I would drive straight through and avoid the hotel. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I had mentioned earlier that we planned to visit my 86 year old parents for Christmas. We decided we would drive (16 hours) to reduce the risk. We planned on a stop at the half way point, Quebec City and make it a relaxing 2 day trip.
> 
> My parents are getting boosted tomorrow. I got boosted last Friday. My wife would get boosted the day before we leave (next Friday) and my daughter would not be boosted.
> 
> ...


All 3 of you test up before the ride and go straight though IMO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I had mentioned earlier that we planned to visit my 86 year old parents for Christmas. We decided we would drive (16 hours) to reduce the risk. We planned on a stop at the half way point, Quebec City and make it a relaxing 2 day trip.
> 
> My parents are getting boosted tomorrow. I got boosted last Friday. My wife would get boosted the day before we leave (next Friday) and my daughter would not be boosted.
> 
> ...


You can buy home test kits and test along the way, wear masks and avoid crowds, eat at drive throughs, I'd drive straight through. Everything is a risk these days with covid and the vulnerable, get tested by the gov before ya go too and have yer POV ready. Good luck, cherish your parents, you won't have them for long, I think they would want a visit too and are willing to risk it, just take all the precautions you can. With everybody boosted and your daughter recently vaxxed you should be ok to go.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I had mentioned earlier that we planned to visit my 86 year old parents for Christmas. We decided we would drive (16 hours) to reduce the risk. We planned on a stop at the half way point, Quebec City and make it a relaxing 2 day trip.
> 
> My parents are getting boosted tomorrow. I got boosted last Friday. My wife would get boosted the day before we leave (next Friday) and my daughter would not be boosted.
> 
> ...


That's a long drive, but applaud you for making the choice to trek straight through. I've traveled that corridor in the winter a few times, all the way to Rivière-du-Loup, and weather can add 30% to your drive time. Hope you have a copilot. Safe travels. 

Fondest memories of Quebec City is their craft beers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

Almost as good as a vaccine for those with immune issues, lasts as long as a vaccine booster.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








FDA clears new preventive Covid antibody treatment for immunocompromised people


The FDA authorized the first injectable antibody cocktail for prevention of Covid for the immunocompromised before exposure.




news.yahoo.com





*FDA clears new preventive Covid antibody treatment for immunocompromised people*

The Food and Drug Administration authorized the first injectable monoclonal antibody cocktail for long-term prevention of Covid-19 among people with weakened immune systems before they have been exposed to the coronavirus.

The FDA issued an emergency use authorization Wednesday for AstraZeneca’s antibody cocktail, Evusheld, for what is known as pre-exposure prophylaxis, or PrEP, against Covid-19.

To date, such laboratory-produced antibodies have been authorized only as early treatment of Covid-19 or as preventive therapy for high-risk people immediately after close contact with someone who has tested positive.

Evusheld can be used as PrEP by people ages 12 and older who are moderately to severely immunocompromised and may not get adequate immune responses from a Covid vaccine. The therapy is also an option for the rare people who have histories of severe adverse reactions to a Covid vaccine or its components.

The AstraZeneca therapy involves getting preventive injections as often as every six months. According to a large placebo-controlled clinical trial, the cocktail is about 83 percent effective at preventing symptomatic disease during such an interval.

It’s unclear how the highly mutated omicron variant of the coronavirus — which is spreading in 57 countries, including the U.S.— might affect the efficacy of the monoclonal antibody therapy.

AstraZeneca's scientists are testing Evusheld against the new variant, said Ruud Dobber, an executive vice president and president of the company’s BioPharmaceuticals Business Unit. They are optimistic about its efficacy against the omicron variant because both of the antibodies in the cocktail, tixagevimab and cilgavimab, target the virus’s spike protein in different and complementary ways.

Data are expected in the coming weeks, Dobber said in a statement.

Still, for many of the estimated 3 percent of U.S. adults who are immunocompromised, the long-awaited news that antibody PrEP has finally been cleared should bring profound relief.


----------



## printer (Dec 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Saw a scientist say Omicron will add 2 years to the pandemic.


Quit seeing him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

Long COVID patients and doctors detail the growing 'mass disabling event' in America


"We in the U.S. are not prepared," Rachel Bean, a 34-year-old based out of Minneapolis who suffers from long COVID, told Yahoo Finance.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 9, 2021)

It’s getting crazy in my area and omni is here, the case has no travel history so there’s more than one.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> It’s getting crazy in my area and omni is here, the case has no travel history so there’s more than one. View attachment 5043805


You are in the London area, right? I’m in Waterloo region.


----------



## canndo (Dec 9, 2021)

Snoopy808 said:


> Covid is big business. We know how insurance companies, are the paywall/gatekeepers to health care and raise the price of everything to provide services and medical products for their huge profit.
> Anyways Abbot makes a covid19 test, Panbio. In Europe its about $4. In 'Murica its $25.
> Recent topic in covid news is making insurance companies pay for at home covid19 tests. But that topic fizzled with, omicron, stock market, more Arec Bardwin, oxford, did is miss something?
> This pandemic seems like a great way to derail healthcare for all. Or a taste of government mandated health care. What you think?



You are forgetting something.









WSJ News Exclusive | Covid Spurs Biggest Rise in Life-Insurance Payouts in a Century


Death-benefit payments rose 15.4% in 2020 to $90.43 billion, mostly due to the pandemic, according to the American Council of Life Insurers. It’s the sharpest rise since 1918.




www.wsj.com





Seems however that I was too quick to post. Payouts are not nearly what they were in 1918 and have not yet triggered noticeable rises in the cost if policies.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You are in the London area, right? I’m in Waterloo region.


Kingston, just North of. The Queens students started the uptick with the street parties now it’s snowballing.


----------



## canndo (Dec 9, 2021)

Wife and I had a hankering for Chinese food. We went to our favorite place in off hours. High ceilings, generously separated tables, guests seated proportionately.

Luck of the draw had us just behind another couple.

The woman had a persistent and nasty cough. Now the food can be spicy, people choke a bit but this was an open, un obstructed bark of a cough, over and over again.

The food was ordered, too late to leave but I grew angry.


Don't fucking go to a fucking restaurant with a cough no matter the reason.

It is rude in a pandemic of respiratory disease to go out.

Bitch made comments under her breath but not so we couldn't hear.

Now we wait for a few days in concern.

During h1n1 a family took their choking nose running kids to a pizza place and I confronted the parents.

My wife stopped me from doing it this time.


Oh but "my body my choice" right?


----------



## canndo (Dec 9, 2021)

Snoopy808 said:


> Delta. Omicron. Surge in cases. Not scary enough.
> These are words should scare you more.
> Antibody dependent enhancement. Escape variants. Exosomes. All the ferrets died.



That is the point. Antibody dependent enhancement doesn't much alter transmisability. It just sickens more profoundly


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Kingston, just North of. The Queens students started the uptick with the street parties now it’s snowballing.


Right. Sorry man, I always ask you that. Promise I won’t ask again. 

Stay safe. Are you boosted yet?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 9, 2021)

Couple weeks out from Thanksgiving, just like clockwork. Wife has seen a big bump in Covid cases at her hospital the last few days she mentioned to me.


----------



## mooray (Dec 9, 2021)

canndo said:


> Wife and I had a hankering for Chinese food. We went to our favorite place in off hours. High ceilings, generously separated tables, guests seated proportionately.
> 
> Luck of the draw had us just behind another couple.
> 
> ...


Move tables!


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 9, 2021)

canndo said:


> Wife and I had a hankering for Chinese food. We went to our favorite place in off hours. High ceilings, generously separated tables, guests seated proportionately.
> 
> Luck of the draw had us just behind another couple.
> 
> ...


It’s now the restaurants in our area that are vectors which is devastating for these guys if they have to be shuttered again


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Couple weeks out from Thanksgiving, just like clockwork. Wife has seen a big bump in Covid cases at her hospital the last few days she mentioned to me.


It’s like a 3rd world hospital here with people in halls for days . The healthcare folks are just trying to maintain


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Right. Sorry man, I always ask you that. Promise I won’t ask again.
> 
> Stay safe. Are you boosted yet?


Next week I hope. And yes I’m trying lol. You ask as many times as needed lol.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 9, 2021)

canndo said:


> Wife and I had a hankering for Chinese food. We went to our favorite place in off hours. High ceilings, generously separated tables, guests seated proportionately.
> 
> Luck of the draw had us just behind another couple.
> 
> ...


Throw shrimp at them


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

*The importance of Canada’s 1st home-grown COVID-19 vaccine*





Quebec company Medicago is getting ready to submit data about its COVID-19 vaccine for final regulatory approval, which is a significant step for the pandemic and Canada's bio-pharmaceutical industry.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 9, 2021)

Michigan. Stay safe. It sounds pretty bad.

*Covid-19 patients at this hospital are dying 'at a rate we've never seen die before'*

_"The next few weeks look hard. We're over 100% capacity right now," Dover said.
"Most hospitals and health systems in the state of Michigan have gone to code-red triage, which means they won't accept transfers. And as we go into the holidays, if the current growth rate that we're at today, we would expect to see 200 in-patient Covid patients by the end of the month -- on a daily basis." 
_









Covid-19 patients at this hospital are dying 'at a rate we've never seen die before' -- and it's taking a toll on health care workers | CNN


Nurse Katie Sefton never thought Covid-19 could get this bad -- and certainly not this late in the pandemic.




www.cnn.com





Solid support for boosters in that otherwise dreadful bit of news. I'm so sorry that you are going through this. It sounds like the healthcare workers are so tired they are numb. 

Stay safe.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 10, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Throw shrimp at them


Fuck that! Not worthy of shrimp, half eaten buns or dirty napkins maybe lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Michigan. Stay safe. It sounds pretty bad.
> 
> *Covid-19 patients at this hospital are dying 'at a rate we've never seen die before'*
> 
> ...


The health workers here deserve a medal of honour and a place in the history books. Recently took my partner by ambulance and they were amazing from the start to end and what they had to deal with re crazy fucking assholes was incredible and still able to show compassion. This was all witnessed by her as I was not allowed to accompany her . How scary and alone she must have felt .


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Michigan. Stay safe. It sounds pretty bad.
> 
> *Covid-19 patients at this hospital are dying 'at a rate we've never seen die before'*
> 
> ...



Fuck um,I past feeling sorry for people who choose suicide by stupidity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> The health workers here deserve a medal of honour and a place in the history books. Recently took my partner by ambulance and they were amazing from the start to end and what they had to deal with re crazy fucking assholes was incredible and still able to show compassion. This was all witnessed by her as I was not allowed to accompany her . How scary and alone she must have felt .


We are lucky the highly contagious delta struck when it did, at least we have vaccines, imagine what it would be like if we didn't have vaccines and now treatments! At least now the healthcare workers don't need to worry about dying on the job and a major stressor has been removed, also they have better treatments now and more of them. However there is no cure for stupidity and that is mostly what we are dealing with, the unvaxxed. Now there is more of a choice over life and death for those with brains anyway.

I found around here that mask compliance is still high, but folks are forgetting social distancing in public. Before kids became eligible we had a 91% single dose vaxx rate for 12+ in NS and I expect most eligible kids to be vaxxed by the new year.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Saw a scientist say Omicron will add 2 years to the pandemic.


With mRNA skills increasing, the reason won’t be science, but popular compliance. The GQP with its “fake virus” and “gene manipulation” trolls really ought to be at the focus of a class action for, not sure the applicable charges, essentially deadly endangerment and knowing they were lying.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Throw shrimp at them


Use lower value missiles. Chick peas are great once you roll the menu into a blowgun.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 10, 2021)

canndo said:


> Wife and I had a hankering for Chinese food. We went to our favorite place in off hours. High ceilings, generously separated tables, guests seated proportionately.
> 
> Luck of the draw had us just behind another couple.
> 
> ...


I haven’t dined inside a restaurant since Feb, 2020. Doesn’t look like I’ll be doing it in the near future, either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

Another one bites the dust, another Michigan statistic.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








An anti-vaxx Republican official who refused to certify Biden's election win died after being hospitalized with COVID-19


William Hartmann, a Republican member of Michigan's Wayne County Board of Canvassers, shared anti-vax statements on social media.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

*Chris Christie: 'Undeniable' that Trump gave me Covid last year*

In a PBS interview, Republican former New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie, who spent a week in the ICU with Covid in 2020, says that then-President Donald Trump gave him Covid-19 during debate preparation sessions where six-out-of-seven people involved were later diagnosed.









Chris Christie: 'Undeniable' that Trump gave me Covid last year - CNN Video


In a PBS interview, Republican former New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie, who spent a week in the ICU with Covid in 2020, says that then-President Donald Trump gave him Covid-19 during debate preparation sessions where six-out-of-seven people involved were later diagnosed.




www.cnn.com


----------



## HGCC (Dec 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Chris Christie: 'Undeniable' that Trump gave me Covid last year*
> 
> In a PBS interview, Republican former New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie, who spent a week in the ICU with Covid in 2020, says that then-President Donald Trump gave him Covid-19 during debate preparation sessions where six-out-of-seven people involved were later diagnosed.
> 
> ...


Fuck em both!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2021)

Got some troubling news today. One of our drivers - early 40s, very nice guy - went on COVID leave about 4 or 5 weeks ago. Have not seen nor heard of him since, until today. It seems that he is on a ventilator, in a coma, with pneumonia and the prognosis is pretty bleak. I feel bad for his wife and young kids that their head of household decided to listen to the wrong people. There's a collection being taken up for them. I wonder if the Trumpers at our facility will open their wallets wide for them. Just kidding - I know they won't, but maybe they will shut their stupid, fucking mouths for a few days.

If only there was some way this could have been prevented.

edit: it just occurred to me that my prior "mask-nazi" actions may have been justified.


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I haven’t dined inside a restaurant since Feb, 2020. Doesn’t look like I’ll be doing it in the near future, either.


We get to-go most of the time. But we have ate breakfast a few times at the local diner. We just wait until the rush is over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I haven’t dined inside a restaurant since Feb, 2020. Doesn’t look like I’ll be doing it in the near future, either.


I see there's an outbreak at yer alma mater.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/dr-robert-strang-to-provide-st-fx-covid-19-update-1.6281419


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see there's an outbreak at yer alma mater.
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/dr-robert-strang-to-provide-st-fx-covid-19-update-1.6281419


I saw that.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> We get to-go most of the time. But we have ate breakfast a few times at the local diner. We just wait until the rush is over.


Take out meals, prepared frozen meals are a good way to support the restaurants Lots of restaurants here have frozen meals that are actually really good. My companies previous owners would pay for everyone to get a family meal, and bottle of wine? every couple of months, from the local restaurants when in lockdown to support local and reward the guys for still doing repairs. The new owners don’t do shit but try and squeeze every last dime from a job while quality goes to shit. I’ve dealt with Mexican cartel folks that have more morals than these fuckers .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Take out meals, prepared frozen meals are a good way to support the restaurants Lots of restaurants here have frozen meals that are actually really good. My companies previous owners would pay for everyone to get a family meal, and bottle of wine? every couple of months, from the local restaurants when in lockdown to support local and reward the guys for still doing repairs. The new owners don’t do shit but try and squeeze every last dime from a job while quality goes to shit. I’ve dealt with Mexican cartel folks that have more morals than these fuckers .


We are supporting our local restaurants with takeout orders. We just don’t dine in.

Im glad you’re doing all you can to support the restaurants in the Kingston area.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I can’t take edibles. If I take them for 2 or 3 days I get severe vertigo.
> 
> Sucks.


If you stopped huffing paint thinner you wouldn't have that problem.
I know it's hard to put down the can, but you can do it. 
Just think of all the brain cells you'd be saving, and by your writing's, I can tell you can't afford to lose anymore.
Stay strong!!!!
Don't huff, please puff.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5044207


I bring entirely baked opinions.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 10, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Got some troubling news today. One of our drivers - early 40s, very nice guy - went on COVID leave about 4 or 5 weeks ago. Have not seen nor heard of him since, until today. It seems that he is on a ventilator, in a coma, with pneumonia and the prognosis is pretty bleak. I feel bad for his wife and young kids that their head of household decided to listen to the wrong people. There's a collection being taken up for them. I wonder if the Trumpers at our facility will open their wallets wide for them. Just kidding - I know they won't, but maybe they will shut their stupid, fucking mouths for a few days.
> 
> If only there was some way this could have been prevented.
> 
> edit: it just occurred to me that my prior "mask-nazi" actions may have been justified.


Right above the collection plate you should put this up.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Right above the collection plate you should put this up.
> 
> View attachment 5044214


It would be nice to also indicate the (0,0) contagion rate.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We are supporting our local restaurants with takeout orders. We just don’t dine in.
> 
> Im glad you’re doing all you can to support the restaurants in the Kingston area.


Ya that’s also a great way if local . My only vice is Tim’s that’s really not that local but they must put cocaine in the coffee, I’m addicted .


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It would be nice to also indicate the (0,0) contagion rate.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We are supporting our local restaurants with takeout orders. We just don’t dine in.
> 
> Im glad you’re doing all you can to support the restaurants in the Kingston area.


Yup they sure are


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It would be nice to also indicate the (0,0) contagion rate.


Like this?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 5044222


If you look at the numbers, it projects a (0,0) of over 100%. So I think the control would have been worth including.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 10, 2021)

Another 113 new cases today. Probably not as bad as a few places down south but our numbers are at record highs and some of the highest in Ontario. I’ll be hunkering down for a bit .


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> If you look at the numbers, it projects a (0,0) of over 100%. So I think the control would have been worth including.


I would guess it would be more of a asymptotic curve than a straight line.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I would guess it would be more of a asymptotic curve than a straight line.


Without the relevant function, (shrug)


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Without the relevant function, (shrug)


Like me after a gummie, (shrug) lol.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Like me after a gummie, (shrug) lol.


My default is to assume linear proportion.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya that’s also a great way if local . My only vice is Tim’s that’s really not that local but they must put cocaine in the coffee, I’m addicted .


Have tried out the Bieber Balls yet?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya that’s also a great way if local . My only vice is Tim’s that’s really not that local but they must put cocaine in the coffee, I’m addicted .


I too am a slave to the bean, though I make a lot at home with a single cup maker, pour hot water in the top. Tim's is pretty close by though...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Have tried out the Bieber Balls yet?


I didn't think he had any...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> If you stopped huffing paint thinner you wouldn't have that problem.
> I know it's hard to put down the can, but you can do it.
> Just think of all the brain cells you'd be saving, and by your writing's, I can tell you can't afford to lose anymore.
> Stay strong!!!!
> Don't huff, please puff.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I didn't think he had any...





https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/bieber-tim-hortons-deal-1.6243865


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/bieber-tim-hortons-deal-1.6243865


The flavors sound as sour as that young critter’s scrotum.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The flavors sound as sour as that young critter’s scrotum.


I’ll take your word for it.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’ll take your word for it.


(feels strange sensation)


(inspects foot)

shit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The flavors sound as sour as that young critter’s scrotum.


From a marketing standpoint, I think Bieber Balls was a better name for them.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> From a marketing standpoint, I think Bieber Balls was a better name for them.


If they had been tiny.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Why are you guy's fantasizing about licking ball sacks?
> That disgusting
> Just think about what your mother think?
> I know what I thinking about you two, and it ain't good.
> But, who's one to judge?


My mother would have thought, ooh! Good one son!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Why are you guy's fantasizing about licking ball sacks?
> That disgusting
> Just think about what your mother think?
> I know what I thinking about you two, and it ain't good.
> But, who's one to judge?


Looks like somebody woke up from their afternoon nap full of piss and vinegar.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Looks like somebody woke up from their afternoon nap full of piss and vinegar.


And two minutes later, still a lot of vinegar.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> From a marketing standpoint, I think Bieber Balls was a better name for them.


Why are you guy's fantasizing about licking ball sacks all the time?
That disgusting
Just think about what your mother would think if she read that, exposing what some would call unbecoming/deviant behavior, , your latent desire for bondage magazines & handcuffs.
I know that's what I thought
But, who's one to judge?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 10, 2021)

For the record, I haven’t tried the Bieber Balls and haven’t been inside a Tim Hortons in 5 years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/bieber-tim-hortons-deal-1.6243865


I saw the sign at Tim's yesterday and couldn't make sense of it until now! Bieber bits, Jesus what next, of course people are gonna call them Bieber balls! WTF were Tim's thinking, they ruined roll up the rim with stupid cards and an email marketing scam, so I guess this is the next low.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> For the record, I haven’t tried the Bieber Balls and haven’t been inside a Tim Hortons in 5 years.


In 2003 I found myself in southern Ontario. This was when some squirrel took out a million square miles of grid. My hosts said that a dark Tim Hortons was unnatural. Zombie movie unnatural.

(wild eyes) ann’ I SAW it ‘sob’


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I saw the sign at Tim's yesterday and couldn't make sense of it until now! Bieber bits, Jesus what next, of course people are gonna call them Bieber balls! WTF were Tim's thinking, they ruined roll up the rim with stupid cards and an email marketing scam, so I guess this is the next low.


The only reason I know about them is the ad on tv. I don’t like their coffee so I never darken their door. Nothing beats fresh ground coffee with RO filtered water at home.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> In 2003 I found myself in southern Ontario. This was when some squirrel took out a million square miles of grid. My hosts said that a dark Tim Hortons was unnatural. Zombie movie unnatural.
> 
> (wild eyes) ann’ I SAW it ‘sob’


I think they only close on Christmas Day.

Was that the big outage in August of that year? There was a lot of people without power for a while on that one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The only reason I know about them is the ad on tv. I don’t like their coffee so I never darken their door. Nothing beats fresh ground coffee with RO filtered water at home.


I make a lot at home, but the local Tim's is a couple of blocks away and I like the generic brew, so I go through the drive thru frequently. No baristas for me, just yer basic brew, a coffee and a joint used to be one of my favorite after supper things.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think they only close on Christmas Day.
> 
> Was that the big outage in August of that year? There was a lot of people without power for a while on that one.


Yup. Third week of August is when I was there.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Have tried out the Bieber Balls yet?


Yes my stepdaughter brought home a couple of Bieber Balls. I took a bite of one and it was so sweet my teeth tingled ….. Bieber balls are just way to sweet. I prefer Chef’s salty balls .


----------



## HGCC (Dec 10, 2021)

Man, I want to try a Tim Hortons, never been. For some reason I think its like...the third pillar of the Hardee's/Carl's Jr. There is zero reason for this, just something that has stuck in my head. 

I was over the age of 30 before I ever saw a Carl's Jr. Got way to damn excited about it.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Why are you guy's fantasizing about licking ball sacks all the time?
> That disgusting
> Just think about what your mother would think if she read that, exposing what some would call unbecoming/deviant behavior , your latent desire for bondage magazines & handcuffs.
> I know that's what I thought
> But, who's one to judge?


Pretty sure mom would have stuck a couple of Bieber balls in her mouth if she was still here …. God rest her soul.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 10, 2021)

Dad too!


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 11, 2021)

My mom would laugh her ass off. I was lucky to be born to a hippie chick in San Franciso in 1966. 
Sadly, today she's a right wing shithead like most white 70 somethings.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> mom would have stuck a couple of Bieber balls in her mouth if she was still here


Truly, what a luvly thing to think/say about your Mum  (my sympathy on her demise, you lout)

There you go again
Balls
Balls, balls, balls
Is that all you and your filthy boyo, that Canuk can talk/dream about, balls?
The 3 (Canuks dog=3) of you should get together at the Canuk's house & hop on his heart-shaped water bed (some rose petals strewn about on those lavender colored Chinese silk sheets (nothing else can compare) is a nice touch & a few biscuts for Fido is sweet), tape this to the mirror above that sex fiend's bed & after licking each others scrotums for awhile (try a little smooth peanut butter, not crunchy, it's yummy!!!) like around 15-20 minutes should do, position yourselves in a triangular form (only way) then you can just lay back & jerk each other off gazing lovingly at it. (you got a boner just thinking about it, didnt you Budley)



Enjoy


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Man, I want to try a Tim Hortons, never been. For some reason I think its like...the third pillar of the Hardee's/Carl's Jr. There is zero reason for this, just something that has stuck in my head.
> 
> I was over the age of 30 before I ever saw a Carl's Jr. Got way to damn excited about it.


Hardee's used to have the best damn chocolate shakes, ever. What a gift for the traveling stoner


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> What a luvly thing to think/say about your Mum  (my sympathy on her demise, you lout)
> 
> The 3 of you should get together at that pervet Canuk's house & hop on his heart-shaped water bed, tape this to the ceilng & after licking each others scrotums for awhile (try a little smooth peanut butter, not crunchy, it's yummy!!!) like around 15-20 minutes should do, position yourselves in a triangular form (only way) then you can just lay back & jerk each other off. (you got a boner just thinking about it, didnt you Budley)
> 
> ...


I don’t like peanut butter lol.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I don’t like peanut butter lol.


Honeys pretty cool if your allergic to nuts, but we know your not because you like licking them so much, or dreaming about it at least.
I like hot fudge personally, so hot the guy's balls smoke.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 11, 2021)

Not sure if it’s totally accurate but saw that 10% of tested samples were Omni in Ontario !


https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6280435


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 11, 2021)

Man, this shit is getting old...


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 11, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Man, this shit is getting old...


Sure is! My heart goes out to our healthcare workers here .


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Honeys pretty cool if your allergic to nuts, but we know your not because you like licking them so much, or dreaming about it at least.
> I like hot fudge personally, so hot the guy's balls smoke.


You missed the part about “taking a bite”. Licking them would just create a soggy mess . Also hot fudge??? That’s a very telling statement lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Man, I want to try a Tim Hortons, never been. For some reason I think its like...the third pillar of the Hardee's/Carl's Jr. There is zero reason for this, just something that has stuck in my head.
> 
> I was over the age of 30 before I ever saw a Carl's Jr. Got way to damn excited about it.


You haven’t missed much. Carl Jr.’s burgers are waaaayyy better than anything at Tim Hortons.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Truly, what a luvly thing to think/say about your Mum  (my sympathy on her demise, you lout)
> 
> There you go again
> Balls
> ...


What concerns me is the fact this post was edited.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You haven’t missed much. Carl Jr.’s burgers are waaaayyy better than anything at Tim Hortons.


When they introduced their thick burgers, holy crap those were better than most actual restaurants. That was Hardee's, but same. They had the seasoned curly fries as well. However long ago me loved it. 

I vaguely recall they launched right around when I moved to Boston, which did not have the rich plethora of fast food options my homeland did. So it was a holiday treat when I would go visit home. Getting in a car and hitting a drive through just stopped ever occurring, so it was kinda nice for a few days.


Speaking of pandemics...those arteries aren't gonna clog themselves.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You haven’t missed much. Carl Jr.’s burgers are waaaayyy better than anything at Tim Hortons.


Yup your right everything kind of sucks there, even the coffee is not great but like I said, pretty sure they sprinkle llello on the beans ! I have a hard time driving through when I’m out, which is pretty rare these days. https://globalnews.ca/news/8442439/queens-university-covid-outbreak-student-community/amp/
Ya no shit .


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Man, I want to try a Tim Hortons, never been. For some reason I think its like...the third pillar of the Hardee's/Carl's Jr. There is zero reason for this, just something that has stuck in my head.
> 
> I was over the age of 30 before I ever saw a Carl's Jr. Got way to damn excited about it.


Aren't they out west? I'm not sure that I have ever seen one. But since they are mirror images of Hardee's, that no real loss on my part.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> What concerns me is the fact this post was edited.


And added a dog ! What the hell Jim lol.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Man, I want to try a Tim Hortons, never been. For some reason I think its like...the third pillar of the Hardee's/Carl's Jr. There is zero reason for this, just something that has stuck in my head.
> 
> I was over the age of 30 before I ever saw a Carl's Jr. Got way to damn excited about it.


Lol same. For a while a Big Burger with cheese was my go-to. Half the price of their mainline burger and almost as big, and the flame broil gives its own flavor.
Their Six Dollar burger disappointed me. They had a great bacon Swiss chicken sammie until they decided to improve it, the fools.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)

https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/two-covid-vaccine-shots-does-not-protect-against-omicron-sheba-688496











Israeli study finds 2 Pfizer shots fail to neutralize Omicron, but booster effective


This data is ‘very worrisome,' says study head, but those who received a third dose of the vaccine have cause for ‘optimism'




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/two-covid-vaccine-shots-does-not-protect-against-omicron-sheba-688496
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFS . Well I have 28 days left before I’m eligible for booster. I’ve had AZ, Moderna, and I guess might as well get the party pack !


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 12, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> FFS . Well I have 28 days left before I’m eligible for booster. I’ve had AZ, Moderna, and I guess might as well get the party pack !


My wife is getting the booster on Wednesday. She will have the same party pack as you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)

A third of patients have long-haul COVID, It's 'impacted all areas' of a Springfield mother's life


Current research suggests a third to forty percent of those who contract COVID have symptoms long after the virus has left their system.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)

Another Trump conspiracy and another bunch of miscreants who don't want to testify about hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths on their watch.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Former Trump adviser Navarro refuses subpoena in U.S. House coronavirus probe


Former White House trade adviser Peter Navarro has refused to comply with a subpoena for documents related to the Trump administration's response to the coronavirus, saying the former president ordered him not to, according to his response to a congressional request released on Saturday. The...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My wife is getting the booster on Wednesday. She will have the same party pack as you.


Ya I didn’t realize it had to be 6 months still


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya I didn’t realize it had to be 6 months still


Yeah, I've gotta wait too, however this could change with emerging evidence, especially for older people. None the less regular vaccines will probably keep ya out of the hospital and lead to a less serious case.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 12, 2021)

My wife and I are both getting the booster tomorrow

I'm thinking I might get the Moderna shot if that's an option


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 12, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya I didn’t realize it had to be 6 months still


168 days from 2nd dose.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> 168 days from 2nd dose.


Yup 10 more days and the way shit is blowing up around me its none to soon.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 12, 2021)

Seems like anti-maskers want to get up in my face more than seems reasonable WITHOUT covid


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)

The winter Omicron wave is coming — quickly


Data flooding in from South Africa and Europe is clear: The Omicron variant is spreading extremely quickly, including among vaccinated people. Why it matters: If this trend holds up, that means a lot of people — around the world and in the U.S. — are about to get sick, even if only mildly so...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)

Booster shots up to 75% effective against Omicron - UK


Covid booster shots could provide up to 75 percent protection against symptomatic infection from the Omicron variant.That's according to the UK Health Security Agency.In their real-world analysis, that looked at 581 people confirmed with Omicron, it found that two doses of AstraZeneca or...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

A tidal wave, I hope it's hype! Looks like between the un vaxxed and the new strain, this winter should finish off the hospital staffs...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Britain battles Omicron 'tidal wave,' as infections rise and first death from variant is recorded


Britain is facing a "tidal wave" of infections from the new Omicron coronavirus variant, ministers have warned, as they sound the alarm on rapid transmission rates in London and across the country.




www.cnn.com


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm not against mask mandates. In fact I'm all for them. But if you're a Governor of a state and have implemented a mask mandate it's probably a good idea not to get caught at some swanky fundraiser in Washington D.C. posing for pictures not wearing a mask regardless of whether or not there is a local mandate. If she sees nothing wrong with going maskless then why has she imposed a mandate in Oregon?

Oregon Governor Kate Brown and her Gavin Newsom moment. Politicians suck. Both sides of the aisle.















Oregon Gov. Kate Brown criticized over maskless photos at D.C. gala


Senate Republicans opposed to Brown's mandate in Oregon cry hypocrisy.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm not against mask mandates. In fact I'm all for them. But if you're a Governor of a state and have implemented a mask mandate it's probably a good idea not to get caught at some swanky fundraiser in Washington D.C. posing for pictures not wearing a mask regardless of whether or not there is a local mandate. If she sees nothing wrong with going maskless then why has she imposed a mandate in Oregon?
> 
> Oregon Governor Kate Brown and her Gavin Newsom moment. Politicians suck. Both sides of the aisle.
> 
> ...


At least she is trans friendly.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

injinji said:


> At least she is trans friendly.


I don't care about that one way or the other. But if you're going to say "do this" then practice what you preach. Even if there was no local mask mandate you would think that these idiots would at least think of the optics. She could have easily worn a mask yet she chose not to. Now she's taking heat for something easily avoided. Typical politician. They are not as smart as they seem to think.


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I don't care about that one way or the other. But if you're going to say "do this" then practice what you preach. Even if there was no local mask mandate you would think that these idiots would at least think of the optics. She could have easily worn a mask yet she chose not to. Now she's taking heat for something easily avoided. Typical politician. They are not as smart as they seem to think.


Just a small joke about the ugly women she is posing with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

*Dr. Osterholm: Covid ‘Will Find You If You Are Not Vaccinated’*





Dr. Michael Osterholm joins Andrea Mitchell to discuss the rise in Covid cases in 40 states, as the U.S. passes a grim milestone of 800,000 lives lost to the coronavirus. “You cannot run out the game clock on this virus - it will find you if you are not vaccinated or have immunity from previous infection,” says Dr. Osterholm.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 13, 2021)

I don’t think anyone knows the impact of this yet. I just tried to book my booster and the pharmacies near me are either out of vaccine or booked till mid January. Gonna see what’s available elsewhere but I’m thinking after the holidays. My son in law just tested positive and couldn’t board his flight home from UK


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I don’t think anyone knows the impact of this yet. I just tried to book my booster and the pharmacies near me are either out of vaccine or booked till mid January. Gonna see what’s available elsewhere but I’m thinking after the holidays. My son in law just tested positive and couldn’t board his flight home from UK


Some claim it's more contagious, but cases are milder and symptoms are different, but it's too early to tell for sure. From what I've seen though, it would be wise for those over 60 to get boosted ASAP, fuck waiting 6 months, but it's up to the government and they are waiting for solid data. In Canada we need to get through the winter and it hasn't even fucking started yet, even with delta, let alone something even more contagious. Boosters, masks and NPI's till spring are a no brainer, we have a very high vaxx rate here now and that might help a bit, cause I figure we are gonna need all the help we can get before spring.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm not against mask mandates. In fact I'm all for them. But if you're a Governor of a state and have implemented a mask mandate it's probably a good idea not to get caught at some swanky fundraiser in Washington D.C. posing for pictures not wearing a mask regardless of whether or not there is a local mandate. If she sees nothing wrong with going maskless then why has she imposed a mandate in Oregon?
> 
> Oregon Governor Kate Brown and her Gavin Newsom moment. Politicians suck. Both sides of the aisle.
> 
> ...


_Chris Pair, a political adviser to Brown, said in an email that all attendees were required to show proof of vaccination against COVID-19 and that there is no indoor mask mandate in the capital. The D.C. mayor ended the indoor masking requirement Nov. 22._

If you don't like the rules then change them. If you want people to follow rules then follow them yourself. Gov Kate Brown was following the rules. In any case, most people complaining are Republicans, pearl clutching Republicans. Fuck them and their death cult.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> _Chris Pair, a political adviser to Brown, said in an email that all attendees were required to show proof of vaccination against COVID-19 and that there is no indoor mask mandate in the capital. The D.C. mayor ended the indoor masking requirement Nov. 22._
> 
> If you don't like the rules then change them. If you want people to follow rules then follow them yourself. Gov Kate Brown was following the rules. In any case, most people complaining are Republicans, pearl clutching Republicans. Fuck them and their death cult.


It has nothing to do with following the rules but setting an example. In that picture there is clearly a man standing back wearing a mask. Kate Brown should have done the same. I haven't heard any Republicans complaining but I've talked to several friends that voted for her that won't be voting for her if she runs again not just due to her hypocrisy but because she's just another worthless politician that many in Oregon myself included are sick of. I voted for her but I won't again.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It has nothing to do with following the rules but setting an example. In that picture there is clearly a man standing back wearing a mask. Kate Brown should have done the same. I haven't heard any Republicans complaining but I've talked to several friends that voted for her that won't be voting for her if she runs again not just due to her hypocrisy but because she's just another worthless politician that many in Oregon myself included are sick of. I voted for her but I won't again.


She followed the rules.

Find me a Republican who does.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It has nothing to do with following the rules but setting an example. In that picture there is clearly a man standing back wearing a mask. Kate Brown should have done the same. I haven't heard any Republicans complaining but I've talked to several friends that voted for her that won't be voting for her if she runs again not just due to her hypocrisy but because she's just another worthless politician that many in Oregon myself included are sick of. I voted for her but I won't again.


OMGerd she didn't wear a mask, so I am not going to vote so that some qtarded proud boy fuck nut can have that much better of a chance at winning so that they can then stop everything that is keeping people safe during the pandemic and then wreck our democracy.

Full on cucktastic mental gymnastics.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> OMGerd she didn't wear a mask, so I am not going to vote so that some qtarded proud boy fuck nut can have that much better of a chance at winning so that they can then stop everything that is keeping people safe during the pandemic and then wreck our democracy.
> 
> Full on cucktastic mental gymnastics.


No I'm not going to vote for her because she's a crappy Governor. If there isn't a different Democrat candidate on the next ballot I'll leave that box blank.

And if you knew anything about Oregon you'd know that a Republican doesn't have a chance of winning here.

Thanks for trying to shame me with you snide comment.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> OMGerd she didn't wear a mask, so I am not going to vote so that some qtarded proud boy fuck nut can have that much better of a chance at winning so that they can then stop everything that is keeping people safe during the pandemic and then wreck our democracy.
> 
> Full on cucktastic mental gymnastics.


The complaint is about Brown not forcing Oregon's rules in another jurisdiction. It's dumb.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> No I'm not going to vote for her because she's a crappy Governor. If there isn't a different Democrat candidate on the next ballot I'll leave that box blank.
> 
> And if you knew anything about Oregon you'd know that a Republican doesn't have a chance of winning here.
> 
> Thanks for trying to shame me with you snide comment.


She's gay. I understand.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The complaint is about Brown not forcing Oregon's rules in another jurisdiction. It's dumb.


What's dumb is voting for someone just because they have a D or R in front of their name which is what many voters do. I might be a registered Democrat but I'm not voting for someone just because they're a Democrat.

One of the big problems in politics today is the Us vs Them mentality that prevents things from getting done. If it's an R it has to be bad. I find that thinking to be simplistic.

If you don't live in Oregon you're free to move here and vote for anyone you want.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> She's gay. I understand.



Who cares? Oh wait, you do or else you wouldn't have brought it up.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

There are 2 echo chambers. One has a D in front of it while the other has an R in front of it. Neither uses critical thinking but group mentality.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> What's dumb is voting for someone just because they have a D or R in front of their name which is what many voters do. I might be a registered Democrat but I'm not voting for someone just because they're a Democrat.
> 
> One of the big problems in politics today is the Us vs Them mentality that prevents things from getting done. If it's an R it has to be bad. I find that thinking to be simplistic.
> 
> If you don't live in Oregon you're free to move here and vote for anyone you want.


Im sorry man, but that argument might make a lot more sense when there is a political party that is actively pushing proud boy and conspiracy theorists as their platform. 

It is the 'both sides' nonsense that is preventing things from getting done.



xtsho said:


> There are 2 echo chambers. One has a D in front of it while the other has an R in front of it. Neither uses critical thinking but group mentality.


Nope. You might think that there is two 'echo chambers', but that is bullshit.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

And both parties aggressively target even those that share the same basic political ideals if they stray from the group narrative.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> And both parties aggressively target even those that share the same basic political ideals if they stray from the group narrative.


Yeah totally the same then. 

She didn't wear a mask.


They fomented a riot on the capital to stage a coup by brainwashing their supporters into a full on radicalized cult.

Totally the same.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> She didn't wear a mask


what's your view on mask and vax mandates?

i think it's too late in the game for both. the R's want their freedumb. let them have it. they've had plenty of time to know the risks/rewards by now. it would be a good look by the Dems and the Rs are gonna keep dying. win/win


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Who cares? Oh wait, you do or else you wouldn't have brought it up.


I am jumping to a conclusion. That is true.

Your posts are center-right when it comes to women's sexual freedom, so I am jumping to the conclusion that you have a bias against Brown because she is gay. 



xtsho said:


> That last sentence about the rail at the tittie bar... Be careful of what you can catch in that tittie bar.  And if you're in Oregon you know that they're not like the tittie bars in Texas or other states. No pasties, it's full nude and they put their stuff inches from your face. I've been to the Acropolis, Magic A Gogo, Mary's Club, etc... but that was years ago. I still remember the Pink Pearl. Haven't been in a nudy joint in almost 20 years.


"dirty women" "be careful in a tittie bar" Careful of what? Catching Covid? You bet. I miss sitting at the rail of a titty bar with a cold beer. It's been years now.

You can deny that you don't care about Brown's gender and I won't call you out for it. You haven't said anything directly on the subject so I'll accept what you say as true. But a lot of your posts are pretty conservative. It's not a reach for me to jump to that conclusion.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah totally the same then.
> 
> She didn't wear a mask.
> 
> ...


I made a post regarding the Governor of Oregon not wearing a mask at an intimate indoor setting attended by many when she's banned those types of events in her home state unless the attendees wear a mask.

You have now made the comparison to the Capitol Riot which has nothing to do with wearing a mask. The Capitol Riot was a very bad occurence and those responsible should be in jail and many already are. But it has absolutely nothing to do with the issue I brought up or the pandemic.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> OMGerd she didn't wear a mask, so I am not going to vote so that some qtarded proud boy fuck nut can have that much better of a chance at winning so that they can then stop everything that is keeping people safe during the pandemic and then wreck our democracy.
> 
> Full on cucktastic mental gymnastics.


do you live in Oregon? did you bother to read up on her? maybe Xt has a point, not all democrats are good at their jobs...a lot more dems are than republicans are, but they ain't 100%...
you seem very eager to kick anyone to the curb that isn't quite as gungho as you are about the democrats...they're obviously better than the republicans, but it doesn't take a lot of effort to be better than most republicans...


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I am jumping to a conclusion. That is true.
> 
> Your posts are center-right when it comes to women's sexual freedom, so I am jumping to the conclusion that you have a bias against Brown because she is gay.
> 
> ...


You guys are funny.

I'm center right about women's sexual freedom? I'm pro choice and I challenge you to find a single post I've made indicating anything else. What can you catch from a lady stripping naked at a tittie bar? How about any one of many STD's. While I find those types of venues to be disgusting if a woman wants to be exploited that way that's her right. These are not college girls paying for their tuition. These all nude clubs are rife with prostitution and drugs. It's actually quite sad that these women end up in that lifestyle but that's their right. 

I voted for Brown so I guess that makes me biased in favor of her. Oh wait, I won't vote for her again so that makes me biased against her because she's Gay. Politics, just can't win.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what's your view on mask and vax mandates?
> 
> i think it's too late in the game for both. the R's want their freedumb. let them have it. they've had plenty of time to know the risks/rewards by now. it would be a good look by the Dems and the Rs are gonna keep dying. win/win


They both should be in play, but unlikely to be enforceable regardless. The Republican and other idiots who have been brainwashed are losing ground thankfully though. 

The thing that sucks about the dicks not wearing masks is that it hurts the people who are wearing masks just as much.



xtsho said:


> I made a post regarding the Governor of Oregon not wearing a mask at an intimate indoor setting attended by many when she's banned those types of events in her home state unless the attendees wear a mask.


How many people at that event besides her were not wearing masks? It looks from that one picture that it was likely not just her right?

If she is stuck in that room with those idiots that entire time, it really stops being effective to keep her safe, and if she is the public figure in that room taking pictures with people, I have no idea what the event was, but that too should come into play too.

Your governor is doing what she can to keep you all safe, I would think that would mean more than some picture of her somewhere without a mask on.



xtsho said:


> You have now made the comparison to the Capitol Riot which has nothing to do with wearing a mask. The Capitol Riot was a very bad occurence and those responsible should be in jail and many already are. But it has absolutely nothing to do with the issue I brought up or the pandemic.


Nope, but the 'I am not voting because she wasn't wearing a mask' is the type of stupid shit that was pulled on Clinton that ended up shaving off enough voters to give us Trump. And it should be pushed back on every time, because it is directly the reason that we ended up with a the Capital Riot on Jan 6th.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you live in Oregon? did you bother to read up on her? maybe Xt has a point, not all democrats are good at their jobs...a lot more dems are than republicans are, but they ain't 100%...
> you seem very eager to kick anyone to the curb that isn't quite as gungho as you are about the democrats...they're obviously better than the republicans, but it doesn't take a lot of effort to be better than most republicans...


Then try to get a better candidate in the primaries. 

I am gungho about our democracy, and right now there is one party actively trying to destroy it. And the 'both sides' bullshit needs to get called out every single time. It is not about 'kicking people to the curb', it is about pointing out the trolling bullshit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> The thing that sucks about the dicks not wearing masks is that it hurts the people who are wearing masks just as much.


true.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You guys are funny.
> 
> I'm center right about women's sexual freedom? I'm pro choice and I challenge you to find a single post I've made indicating anything else. What can you catch from a lady stripping naked at a tittie bar? How about any one of many STD's. While I find those types of venues to be disgusting if a woman wants to be exploited that way that's her right. These are not college girls paying for their tuition. These all nude clubs are rife with prostitution and drugs. It's actually quite sad that these women end up in that lifestyle but that's their right.
> 
> I voted for Brown so I guess that makes me biased in favor of her. Oh wait, I won't vote for her again so that makes me biased against her because she's Gay. Politics, just can't win.


"dirty strippers" "watch out, you don't know what you will catch". 

I wouldn't say that. You did. It has an air of misogyny and a conservative attitude toward women. . 

What will I catch if I look at titties? Other than an eyeful, that is.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> They both should be in play, but unlikely to be enforceable regardless. The Republican and other idiots who have been brainwashed are losing ground thankfully though.
> 
> The thing that sucks about the dicks not wearing masks is that it hurts the people who are wearing masks just as much.
> 
> ...


I f everyone else in the room was sticking their tongue in a light socket would...

Just thought I'd toss this out there as well. Seems I'm not the only one not impressed with Governor Brown. You have to be pretty bad in a blue state like Oregon to have such a low approval rating as Governor 43% especially when a *Republican Governor in a blue state like Vermont has 79%. *


*Polling Shows Kate Brown Is Least Popular Governor in America*
*Brown’s approval rating is at 43%; Vermont Gov. Phil Scott, a Republican, is at 79%.*









Polling Shows Kate Brown Is Least Popular Governor in America







www.wweek.com


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> "dirty strippers" "watch out, you don't know what you will catch".
> 
> I wouldn't say that. You did. It has an air of misogyny and a conservative attitude toward women. .
> 
> What will I catch if I look at titties? Other than an eyeful, that is.


It's full nude in Oregon. You'll see much more than just breasts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Then try to get a better candidate in the primaries.
> 
> I am gungho about our democracy, and right now there is one party actively trying to destroy it. And the 'both sides' bullshit needs to get called out every single time. It is not about 'kicking people to the curb', it is about pointing out the trolling bullshit.


who the fuck said anything about both sides? you really think Xt is a troll trying to undermine the democratic party? i think he's a guy who lives in the state that woman represents, and he's not happy with the job she's doing...it might behoove you more to ask him why he's not happy about it, than to just assume he's a long term russian disinformation plant...


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you live in Oregon? did you bother to read up on her? maybe Xt has a point, not all democrats are good at their jobs...a lot more dems are than republicans are, but they ain't 100%...
> you seem very eager to kick anyone to the curb that isn't quite as gungho as you are about the democrats...they're obviously better than the republicans, but it doesn't take a lot of effort to be better than most republicans...


She's been a good governor. But Oregon is more conservative than one would think if they only know us through Portlandia.

_








Oregonians’ negative view of Gov. Kate Brown hits all-time high, residents favor gun restrictions, landlord relief, police use of tear gas, poll finds


In a new poll, only 37% of Oregonians had a positive view of Gov. Kate Brown. A plurality also said half Oregon's congressional districts should lean Democratic and half Republican, rather than be stacked against Republican candidates, as four of the five are now.




www.oregonlive.com




*Oregonians’ negative view of Gov. Kate Brown hits all-time high, residents favor gun restrictions, landlord relief, police use of tear gas, poll finds*

Gov. Kate Brown’s approval rating has tanked after a year in which she led the state through a pandemic, ensuing recession, racial justice protests, violent far right and anarchist demonstrations and historic wildfires, a new poll shows._

I endorse measures to give landlords relief if they also give relief to tenants who lost jobs during the worst days of the lockdowns. But her stance on stricter laws regarding concealed carry and her policies against indiscriminate use of tear gas by police (she's following judge's orders) are ones that win my support. Not so for many of my neighbors.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's full nude in Oregon. You'll see much more than just breasts.


you ever go to a strip club at 2pm on a Tuesday?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who the fuck said anything about both sides? you really think Xt is a troll trying to undermine the democratic party? i think he's a guy who lives in the state that woman represents, and he's not happy with the job she's doing...it might behoove you to ask him why he's not happy about it, than to just assume he's a long term russian disinformation plant...


And here you are deciding that I am calling him that. That is on you.



xtsho said:


> I f everyone else in the room was sticking their tongue in a light socket would...
> 
> Just thought I'd toss this out there as well. Seems I'm not the only one not impressed with Governor Brown. You have to be pretty bad in a blue state like Oregon to have such a low approval rating as Governor 43% especially when a *Republican Governor in a blue state like Vermont has 79%. *
> 
> ...


Seems like you all would be in danger of getting that far right proud boy candidate then if too many people decide to not vote for someone actively trying to help your state because of something stupid like a picture of her without a mask.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's full nude in Oregon. You'll see much more than just breasts.


So? What harm is there in that?

I'm just explaining why I think you are a moderate conservative. You aren't changing my mind with that post.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So? What harm is there in that?
> 
> I'm just explaining why I think you are a moderate conservative. You aren't changing my mind with that post.


I am a moderate. I've never denied that. I think we need more moderates. Extremes are bad regardless of what side they come from.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> She's been a good governor. But Oregon is more conservative than one would think if they only know us through Portlandia.
> 
> _
> 
> ...


i don't know the woman, i have a hard enough time keeping up with my own trumptard governor, but it seems like it's two to one against her, and it is a democracy...


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know the woman, i have a hard enough time keeping up with my own trumptard governor, but it seems like it's two to one against her, and it is a democracy...


come on to CO. we got a gay Governor, awesome beer, lots of sunshine, great snow and legal weed. lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know the woman, i have a hard enough time keeping up with my own trumptard governor, but it seems like it's two to one against her, and it is a democracy...


Oh yes, I agree that opinion poll was negative about her. But opinion polls like that don't matter. What will matter is who she is running against. Oregon Republicans are foam at the mouth Trumpers. Deep state, Dems are pedo cannibals, kill protesters against Trump, shit like that.

So, yeah the poll results deserve attention and merit concern. But opinion polls, especially ones taken so far ahead of an election like this one, have no predictive value.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> come on to CO. we got a gay Governor, awesome beer, lots of sunshine, great snow and legal weed. lol.


i'll pass on the snow, but the rest sounds ok. after 14 years in Mn. i've had all the snow i care for


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Oh yes, I agree that opinion poll was negative about her. But opinion polls like that don't matter. What will matter is who she is running against. Oregon Republicans are foam at the mouth Trumpers. Deep state, Dems are pedo cannibals, kill protesters against Trump, shit like that.
> 
> So, yeah the poll results deserve attention and merit concern. But opinion polls, especially ones taken so far ahead of an election like this one, have no predictive value.


fair enough, plenty of polls have been wrong, i saw more than a few that had trump losing badly against hilary....which he actually did...but you know..
i just don't think it's fair to excoriate Xt for not liking his governor just because you do. there are no rules that say anyone has to like what you like, and he seems pretty far from a magat to me. the reason they have names like conservative, liberal, moderate...is that people aren't the same, and don't all believe the same things. someone not believing exactly what you believe doesn't make them wrong, it just makes them different.
believing anything trump or the "freedom council" or what the fuck every it is they call themselves, say, makes you a gullible fool, and probably a potential insurrectionist...but i've never seen Xt support anything of the sort.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> come on to CO. we got a gay Governor, awesome beer, lots of sunshine, great snow and legal weed. lol.


So does Oregon. We also have 363 miles of beautiful coastline. And the entire coast is owned by the public with public access thanks to Governor Tom McCall who happened to be a Republican. 









How Oregonians came to own the state’s beaches


The state's publicly owned beaches are a point of pride for many Oregonians. And we have one person to thank for that: Gov. Tom McCall.



www.opb.org


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll pass on the snow, but the rest sounds ok. after 14 years in Mn. i've had all the snow i care for


did some work in alexandria, mn. holiday inn there had 20 cent drink nite on tuesday ( i think? ) good times. 

was there a few different times. one time in winter was like -20ish. miserable, wet cold that went right thru ya


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> So does Oregon. We also have 363 miles of beautiful coastline. And the entire coast is owned by the public with public access thanks to Governor Tom McCall who happened to be a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


300 days of sun where i live. you?
lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I am a moderate. I've never denied that. I think we need more moderates. Extremes are bad regardless of what side they come from.


Kate Brown is not a moderate, she's farther left than that. 

So I understand your bias against her and why you said what you did when you clutched your pearls over the photo taken in DC.

I liked what she said and did when this was going down:









Governor sends state troopers to Portland after fatal shooting


Brown laid out a 6-point plan for how local agencies will staff Portland protests




www.oregonlive.com





*Oregon Gov. Kate Brown to send state troopers to help police protests after fatal shooting*

_“We must all come together — elected officials, community leaders, all of us — to stop the cycle of violence,” Brown said. “But this is only the first step. Real change will come from the hard work to achieve racial justice. And it starts with all of us listening to each other, and working together.

Brown condemned the violence that led to the fatal shooting Saturday night. The victim of the violence was identified as a “friend and supporter” of Vancouver, Washington-based right-wing group Patriot Prayer. Group founder Joey Gibson initially identified the man as Jay in a social media post, but a crowdfunding campaign and other sources later identified him as Aaron Danielson.

“The right-wing group Patriot Prayer and self-proclaimed militia members drove into downtown Portland last night, armed and looking for a fight,” Brown said. “Every Oregonian has the right to freely express their views without fear of deadly violence. I will not allow Patriot Prayer and armed white supremacists to bring more bloodshed to our streets.”_


A couple of years later, her state's AG obtained a fairly strong judgement against one of the Proud Boys who brought guns and threatened to shoot into a crowd:

*Judge sends self-proclaimed Proud Boy Alan Swinney to prison for 10 years, citing his lack of remorse*
_








Judge sends self-proclaimed Proud Boy Alan Swinney to prison for 10 years, citing his lack of remorse


The prosecutor presented the court with a letter Alan Swinney wrote from Inverness Jail to Minneapolis police officer Derek Chauvin, convicted of murder in the killing of George Floyd last year. Floyd, a Black man, died after Chauvin knelt on his neck for more than nine minutes. Swinney wrote...




www.oregonlive.com





A judge on Friday sentenced self-proclaimed Proud Boy Alan Swinney to 10 years in prison for pulling out a loaded revolver, firing paintballs and spraying bear mace at counterprotesters in downtown Portland last year._

Democrats would be guilty of getting bored with winning if we decided to protest her appearance in DC without a mask in place the whole time by withholding our votes from Brown and thereby let a Republican win.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fair enough, plenty of polls have been wrong, i saw more than a few that had trump losing badly against hilary....which he actually did...but you know..
> i just don't think it's fair to excoriate Xt for not liking his governor just because you do. there are no rules that say anyone has to like what you like, and he seems pretty far from a magat to me. the reason they have names like conservative, liberal, moderate...is that people aren't the same, and don't all believe the same things. someone not believing exactly what you believe doesn't make them wrong, it just makes them different.
> believing anything trump or the "freedom council" or what the fuck every it is they call themselves, say, makes you a gullible fool, and probably a potential insurrectionist...but i've never seen Xt support anything of the sort.


I'm just trying to understand xt's issues. I don't think it's the maskless photo in DC that's the issue. So I jumped to a conclusion. He denied it. That's enough for me. Still, though, he's pretty conservative in the true sense of the word. And Brown is not. So I understand now. 

Magats are not conservatives, they are right wing radicals. There is nothing conservative about them.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> 300 days of sun where i live. you?
> lol.


living in snow and driving with ice on the roads sucks. It happened here -- once -- a few years ago, so I know all about it.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm just trying to understand xt's issues. I don't think it's the maskless photo in DC that's the issue. So I jumped to a conclusion. He denied it. That's enough for me. Still, though, he's pretty conservative in the true sense of the word. And Brown is not. So I understand now.
> 
> Magats are not conservatives, they are right wing radicals. There is nothing conservative about them.


Issues? Well I do have a few. At least the lady keeps telling me so. 

The maskless photo is the only issue I commented on in a pandemic thread and it was about wearing a mask. If you don't see the point I was making and instead want to attack me based on whether or not I'm a true Democrat or a Moderate that's your thing. I'm an individual and will continue being one and thinking for myself.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> 300 days of sun where i live. you?
> lol.


No but here in Portland we don't get those nasty winters like some places in Colorado. One time when I was in Colorado Springs it was 14°F with 2 feet of snow on the ground. I asked the guy at the rental car place about tire chains and he looked at me like I was crazy. Then I got on the road and people were flying by like it was just another day.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll pass on the snow, but the rest sounds ok. after 14 years in Mn. i've had all the snow i care for


I've been to Minnesota quite a few times. I just never left the airport. I did see the legendary bathroom that was the demise of toe tapper Larry Craig.  









GOP Senator Larry Craig and the Men's Restroom at MSP


GOP Senator Larry Craig of Idaho was arrested for soliciting gay sex from strangers in an aiport men's room, and accused of doing it at a train station. All this and more on the Toilets of the World.




toilet-guru.com


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Issues? Well I do have a few. At least the lady keeps telling me so.
> 
> The maskless photo is the only issue I commented on in a pandemic thread and it was about wearing a mask. If you don't see the point I was making and instead want to attack me based on whether or not I'm a true Democrat or a Moderate that's your thing. I'm an individual and will continue being one and thinking for myself.


I did understand the bunk point you were making. I'm not attacking you for being a moderate. But I don't think you aren't a moderate by any rational standard. You are conservative. Not Trumper but more like the Reagan conservatives. Also, I'm not bashing you. I like your posts (mostly) and am glad you post here. 


You side with fascist cops and I side with Antifa. It's pretty clear we don't hold the same political views.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> No but here in Portland we don't get those nasty winters like some places in Colorado. One time when I was in Colorado Springs it was 14°F with 2 feet of snow on the ground. I asked the guy at the rental car place about tire chains and he looked at me like I was crazy. Then I got on the road and people were flying by like it was just another day.


I grew up in NewJersey and we never used chains. I never heard of using them in the snow. It was not until I moved to Washington State that I got a pair . They are so annoying . I put them on a few times to get over Stevens Pass. Washington and Oregon were so annoying to drive in the snow. They don’t know how to shovel or salt . I think salting is like a forbidden environmental thing or something over there. Lol. I got to take a couple snow days off work in Eugene Oregon with like and inch of snow. Lol. It was hysterical .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I've been to Minnesota quite a few times. I just never left the airport. I did see the legendary bathroom that was the demise of toe tapper Larry Craig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i lived outside of Fargo, on the Mn. side of the river. i used to go to the airport all the time, i drove a cab on night shift for 5 years, used to deliver styrofoam coolers to the hospital at 2 and 3 am.......never asked, just handed em over, got them to sign my ticket, and gtfo....


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I grew up in NewJersey and we never used chains. I never heard of using them in the snow. It was not until I moved to Washington State that I got a pair . They are so annoying . I put them on a few times to get over Stevens Pass. Washington and Oregon were so annoying to drive in the snow. They don’t know how to shovel or salt . I think salting is like a forbidden environmental thing or something over there. Lol. I got to take a couple snow days off work in Eugene Oregon with like and inch of snow. Lol. It was hysterical .


An inch of snow shuts down the city. They have started using salt in recent years. But sparingly. Salt isn't good for the cars or the environment. But it works. What I don't like is the pea gravel they spread on some roads. When the snow melts the gravel is still there and gets kicked up by cars so you get all kinds of chips in your paint.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i lived outside of Fargo, on the Mn. side of the river. i used to go to the airport all the time, i drove a cab on night shift for 5 years, used to deliver styrofoam coolers to the hospital at 2 and 3 am.......never asked, just handed em over, got them to sign my ticket, and gtfo....


Lol, so what was in the cooler?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I grew up in NewJersey and we never used chains. I never heard of using them in the snow. It was not until I moved to Washington State that I got a pair . They are so annoying . I put them on a few times to get over Stevens Pass. Washington and Oregon were so annoying to drive in the snow. They don’t know how to shovel or salt . I think salting is like a forbidden environmental thing or something over there. Lol. I got to take a couple snow days off work in Eugene Oregon with like and inch of snow. Lol. It was hysterical .


i live in Tn now...it hardly ever snows, but if there's any kind of precipitation and it's cold enough to freeze they call off school...the hollers get black ice and it stays for a couple of days in the shaded areas...and sliding off the road around here can be either into the side of a mountain, or off of the side of a mountain....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, so what was in the cooler?


i'm guessing organs for transplants...some sloshed like they had water and ice cubes in them...eyeballs maybe?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> An inch of snow shuts down the city. They have started using salt in recent years. But sparingly. Salt isn't good for the cars or the environment. But it works. What I don't like is the pea gravel they spread on some roads. When the snow melts the gravel is still there and gets kicked up by cars so you get all kinds of chips in your paint.


Oh yes. I remeber all that gravel, that was terrible. It was so frustrating to think that gravel could have been salt!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm guessing organs for transplants...some sloshed like they had water and ice cubes in them...eyeballs maybe?


Or Penis’!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Or Penis’!!


like i said, i never asked, just handed the shit over and got out....you can never unknow some things...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> like i said, i never asked, just handed the shit over and got out....you can never unknow some things...


Very professionally handled. I bet you got tipped nicely


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> They both should be in play, but unlikely to be enforceable regardless. The Republican and other idiots who have been brainwashed are losing ground thankfully though.
> 
> The thing that sucks about the dicks not wearing masks is that it hurts the people who are wearing masks just as much.
> 
> ...


It is a tad hypocritical but not a huge deal, it would have been nice of her to set an example of how important she believes mask are. I didn’t think OP said he wasn’t voting for her due to just the mask but more of her record, which I know nothing about.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> come on to CO. we got a gay Governor, awesome beer, lots of sunshine, great snow and legal weed. lol.


Sounds like heaven and I hear the fishing is good too!


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> An inch of snow shuts down the city. They have started using salt in recent years. But sparingly. Salt isn't good for the cars or the environment. But it works. What I don't like is the pea gravel they spread on some roads. When the snow melts the gravel is still there and gets kicked up by cars so you get all kinds of chips in your paint.





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I grew up in NewJersey and we never used chains. I never heard of using them in the snow. It was not until I moved to Washington State that I got a pair . They are so annoying . I put them on a few times to get over Stevens Pass. Washington and Oregon were so annoying to drive in the snow. They don’t know how to shovel or salt . I think salting is like a forbidden environmental thing or something over there. Lol. I got to take a couple snow days off work in Eugene Oregon with like and inch of snow. Lol. It was hysterical .


Yepper

Oregonians thrive in rain but the ones who live west of the Cascades go bananas when it snows. Most don't own a snow shovel either. A few years ago we had a hard freeze followed by snow and it just shut this state down.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Yepper
> 
> Oregonians thrive in rain but the ones who live west of the Cascades go bananas when it snows. Most don't own a snow shovel either. A few years ago we had a hard freeze followed by snow and it just shut this state down.


What's a snow shovel?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very professionally handled. I bet you got tipped nicely


nope, the hospital didn't tip, they paid with a slip, you kept a book of them in your glove box and just had them sign, and counted it like cash at the end of the night...but i did make good tips driving, i'd get runs to the I beam, the gay bar in Moorhead all the time, a lot of the other drivers didn't like going, i didn't give a shit, they all knew me pretty quickly, and tipped good because i didn't have a problem giving them a ride


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Yepper
> 
> Oregonians thrive in rain but the ones who live west of the Cascades go bananas when it snows. Most don't own a snow shovel either. A few years ago we had a hard freeze followed by snow and it just shut this state down.


People need to learn how to drive in the winter without salt, which typically means slow FFS lol. Every well I’ve drilled near a road has salt . The shit destroys cars as well. Not many come here to find original classic cars and there’s a reason lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's full nude in Oregon. You'll see much more than just breasts.


And why else would anyone go? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> What's a snow shovel?


It’s the cause of many heart attacks right after a blizzard here .


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> living in snow and driving with ice on the roads sucks. It happened here -- once -- a few years ago, so I know all about it.


i was in tualatin where it rained for 4 weeks straight. roads here are clear in a few days.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i was in tualatin where it rained for 4 weeks straight. roads here are clear in a few days.


Roads here a clear in 3 months lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> It’s the cause of many heart attacks right after a blizzard here .


the air is so dry in Mn. in Jan., Feb. that if you're outside shoveling and cough, you won't be able to stop, you'll need to go inside and get a drink. it's like being in a cold ass desert, just sucks all the moisture out of your mouth, eyes...but not your nose, that would be running like a tap


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> And why else would anyone go? Asking for a friend.


I remember once when I was in Texas. I was chatting with a guy at the office I was setting up. His jaw hit the floor when I told him about the all nude venues. Apparently it's G-strings and pasties in Texas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

They figure omicron will be 50% of Ont. cases in a week! Merry Christmas from covid!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*21% of Ontario COVID-19 cases are omicron, says science advisory table*





Dr. Peter Jüni, scientific director of the Ontario COVID-19 science advisory table, says the data in Ontario shows that the omicron variant of the coronavirus is roughly three times more transmissible as the delta variant.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i was in tualatin where it rained for 4 weeks straight. roads here are clear in a few days.


Only four weeks? sounds great.

We like rain here. Put some decent rain gear on and go outside. Beats hot weather.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They figure omicron will be 50% of Ont. cases in a week! Merry Christmas from covid!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *21% of Ontario COVID-19 cases are omicron, says science advisory table*
> 
> ...


Fortunately the omicron strain appear to be less severe. That's no silver lining but it's better than the opposite.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 13, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> And why else would anyone go? Asking for a friend.


I went to one that let you smoke inside and had dollar drinks. Given that was the draw...well, you weren't really there for the show. "No...no thank you, I'm good, maybe a dance later. 2 for 10...eh, maybe later. Want a drink, there a buck."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Fortunately the omicron strain appear to be less severe. That's no silver lining but it's better than the opposite.


Perhaps for the vaxxed and immune, but the unvaxxed might be another matter, the high R0 of 3.2 and winter will fill the hospitals and that shuts shit down. We will see how bad it is soon, but the real danger is contagion and overwhelmed hospitals, lots of cases happening very quickly. It's is spreading way faster than we can boost folks.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Perhaps for the vaxxed and immune, but the unvaxxed might be another matter, the high R0 of 3.2 and winter will fill the hospitals and that shuts shit down. We will see how bad it is soon, but the real danger is contagion and overwhelmed hospitals, lots of cases happening very quickly. It's is spreading way faster than we can boost folks.


The holiday season sure isn't going to help. 

It's ridiculous that we're still discussing the unvaxxed. Take the damn shot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Perhaps for the vaxxed and immune, but the unvaxxed might be another matter, the high R0 of 3.2 and winter will fill the hospitals and that shuts shit down. We will see how bad it is soon, but the real danger is contagion and overwhelmed hospitals, lots of cases happening very quickly. It's is spreading way faster than we can boost folks.


the reports say it's not a severe as delta, but who knows what the next variant brings? omicron's virulence with deltas symptoms?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the reports say it's not a severe as delta, but who knows what the next variant brings? omicron's virulence with deltas symptoms?


I'd like to see more evidence of reduced virulence, but we have plenty of proof it's more contagious, add in winter and we could have a problem. We can't boost our way out of this, it's moving too fast.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the reports say it's not a severe as delta, but who knows what the next variant brings? omicron's virulence with deltas symptoms?


What has me concerned is it is competing with highly contagious delta and is spreading very fast. It is also vaccine resistant and while 3 doses works ok, 2 is not enough to keep from getting sick, especially for older people.


----------



## printer (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I remember once when I was in Texas. I was chatting with a guy at the office I was setting up. His jaw hit the floor when I told him about the all nude venues. Apparently it's G-strings and pasties in Texas.


Well that explains the movies where they show these sleasy bars and there are strippers with g-strings. Here I thought it was just to keep a certain rating for the movie. Here we had nude strippers in the 70's. Which reminds me of my stripper story. Took what started out in the DJ booth out onto the swinging bench next door to the bar. you know, the one in front of the senior's home.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Issues? Well I do have a few. At least the lady keeps telling me so.
> 
> The maskless photo is the only issue I commented on in a pandemic thread and it was about wearing a mask. If you don't see the point I was making and instead want to attack me based on whether or not I'm a true Democrat or a Moderate that's your thing. I'm an individual and will continue being one and thinking for myself.


XT, I jumped to a conclusion and admit that I did. It wasn't an attack. It was an accusation and an unfair one at that.

That said, there is always a backlash when one party or the other is in control. These aren't ordinary times. The other side does not believe it is held to the laws and norms that this society is built upon. They are extremists and basically just do whatever they want, like any totalitarian government would. 

You are moderately conservative and I am liberal socialist. But we both believe in rule of law and that we should settle our differences at the ballot box. To me, that makes us allies and I admit I was testing you to see if that could be true. I still think it is.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

hmm, that would make me a ....i dunno...i sometimes wish for a truly benevolent dictator that would just force people to do the right thing, and after a few generations of that, he would die, and we would be ready for real democracy...would i be a...benevolent liberal fascist?...a socially liberal, politically moderate, financially conservative...what?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hmm, that would make me a ....i dunno...i sometimes wish for a truly benevolent dictator that would just force people to do the right thing, and after a few generations of that, he would die, and we would be ready for real democracy...would i be a...benevolent liberal fascist?...a socially liberal, politically moderate, financially conservative...what?


Benevolent dictator is what dictators call themselves, the people they subjugate don't say that.

.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 13, 2021)

Well, the opposite sure doesn’t work well so I understand the sentiment of wanting someone to take control.









The Dutch style of government: good for dykes, bad for covid


The Netherlands’ consensual “polder model” moves too slowly in a crisis




www.economist.com





It’s not the system that’s the problem though, it’s humans. In general, they‘re dumb af. Intelligent species is just relatively speaking. Humans, the smartest apes so far, but still as dumb as the rear end of a cow. Facts that support the need for a dictator, just one that isn’t human. What we need is a god, or a demigod. Thanos maybe. Snap and be gone antivaxxers.

Anyway, in NL we’re down to 14k cases after a few weeks of 24k cases per day. We currently have an evening lockdown, starts at 5pm. Not really a lockdown though, just means stores and bars close early. It’s a shit show. Just across the border in Germany everything is open, restaurants, bars. Just got to show vax or recovery proof. They wear masks, social distance, it‘s like they’re a year behind in time. Yet still they have record high infections. It all seems so futile. I lowered my expectations from being able to travel again next year to not dying or getting long covid.


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what's your view on mask and vax mandates?
> 
> i think it's too late in the game for both. the R's want their freedumb. let them have it. they've had plenty of time to know the risks/rewards by now. it would be a good look by the Dems and the Rs are gonna keep dying. win/win


There is enough difference in the death rate it will make a difference in close races already. We have another year til midterms and three until the presidential. By then there will be a lot less Republicans than there used to be.


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> . . . . . . . . . . They don’t know how to shovel or salt . I think salting is like a forbidden environmental thing or something over there. Lol. I got to take a couple snow days off work in Eugene Oregon with like and inch of snow. Lol. It was hysterical .


Road salt is screwing with the ratio of male to female frogs. It causes too many male frogs to be born, which leads to less frogs overall being born.


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2021)

Speaking of strippers. My boss in the light shop on the Saipan had a stripper girlfriend in Norfolk. It was pretty weird. We would all see her topless at the bar on Saturday night, then see her getting her kids ready for Sunday School the next morning. I knew her for a couple of years, and the cost of child care was her biggest issue related to her occupation. (due to the late hours, it was hard to get teenagers) This lady got home about 0500, but would stay up until the kids left for school before going to bed.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5046044


Not many are going to get this one.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the air is so dry in Mn. in Jan., Feb. that if you're outside shoveling and cough, you won't be able to stop, you'll need to go inside and get a drink. it's like being in a cold ass desert, just sucks all the moisture out of your mouth, eyes...but not your nose, that would be running like a tap


Yes it’s impossible for me to smoke a big fatty outside in the winter (don’t smoke much anyways now) as I cough up a lung. The only thing I shovel is my front step. Everything else is done by ATV plow or snowblower. I loath winter and can’t wait to get the fuck out of here for 5 months . The only saving grace and it’s not good really is it’s getting warmer but that just brings more ice storms, their fun . Came outside to scrape the truck last winter and slid completely under the truck !


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hmm, that would make me a ....i dunno...i sometimes wish for a truly benevolent dictator that would just force people to do the right thing, and after a few generations of that, he would die, and we would be ready for real democracy...would i be a...benevolent liberal fascist?...a socially liberal, politically moderate, financially conservative...what?


I don’t think I would do well in that situation .


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not many are going to get this one.


I sure don’t. I suspect post-1988 pop culture content.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

Good news on the pill treatment, hopefully if will be approved soon, Canada and the USA have already purchased large quantities, pending approval.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Final data on pills to treat Covid-19 holds strong against hospitalization and death, Pfizer says | CNN


Pfizer's updated results for its experimental treatment for Covid-19 showed it cut the risk of hospitalization or death by 89% if given to high-risk adults within a few days of their first symptoms, the company announced in a news release Tuesday.




www.cnn.com













Covid Live Updates: Pfizer Pill Protects Against Severe Disease, Including From Omicron, Study Says


The company said the pill reduced the risk of hospitalization and death by 89 percent if given within three days of the onset of symptoms. It’s been one year since the first vaccine dose in the U.S.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

Omicron is spreading fast. That's alarming even if it's mild | CNN


The Omicron variant of coronavirus is spreading quickly in several countries where it has hit. Even if it causes only mild disease -- and that's far from certain -- that's alarming.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I sure don’t. I suspect post-1988 pop culture content.


St. Xavier university is his alma mater here in NS and they just had a covid outbreak shutting things down, Dr. Strang is the chief medical officer for the province.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

Imagine all those college students going home for Christmas to see mom, pop and the grandparents...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/covid-19-briefing-monday-cases-1.6283504



*N.S. tightens COVID-19 rules as omicron cases found amid St. FX outbreak*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 14, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I sure don’t. I suspect post-1988 pop culture content.


St F X is a small university (my alma mater) near DIY that had a big outbreak of omicron.

edit: sorry missed DIY’s answer.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Omicron is spreading fast. That's alarming even if it's mild | CNN
> 
> 
> The Omicron variant of coronavirus is spreading quickly in several countries where it has hit. Even if it causes only mild disease -- and that's far from certain -- that's alarming.
> ...


We decided to cancel our trip to see my folks for Christmas, unfortunately.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Omicron is spreading fast. That's alarming even if it's mild | CNN
> 
> 
> The Omicron variant of coronavirus is spreading quickly in several countries where it has hit. Even if it causes only mild disease -- and that's far from certain -- that's alarming.
> ...


The Ontario head of the Covid round table says that the omni variant being mild is just not true and people have to stop saying it is ! The proof is just not there yet!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 14, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> The Ontario head of the Covid round table says that the omni variant being mild is just not true and people have to stop saying it is ! The proof is just not there yet!


I read today that omicron is already 21% of the cases and it will be the dominate strain in Ontario by next week.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2021)

Omicron found in Oregon: 3 cases of coronavirus variant identified


Oregon joins 32 other states, including Washington and California, with confirmed cases of the variant.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I read today that omicron is already 21% of the cases and it will be the dominate strain in Ontario by next week.


Read recently that it is becoming dominant in London (England not Ontario) extraordinarily quickly as well. It will be that way just about everywhere soon it seems. Here in Michigan, hospitalizations with delta are at an all time high right now already, so this likely will be a brutal winter for health care workers.
Really sucks that you had to cancel your trip to see your folks. My folks and in-laws are all in their late 70’s and we’ve been terrified about any of them getting COVID since the start of the pandemic. None of them are particularly vigilant about staying in - they all say they are being careful and staying in, but then they have friends over and go shopping like it’s normal times. All 4 are boosted and good about wearing masks at least.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We decided to cancel our trip to see my folks for Christmas, unfortunately.


In light of recent news and omicron that might be wise. It's arriving here far sooner than I anticipated and there's no time to boost people either, it's moving too fast. I'm not due for a boost until Dec 30th, I guess I'll have to go with what I got.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We decided to cancel our trip to see my folks for Christmas, unfortunately.


Undoubtedly for the best. My sympathies even so.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In light of recent news and omicron that might be wise. It's arriving here far sooner than I anticipated and there's no time to boost people either, it's moving too fast. I'm not due for a boost until Dec 30th, I guess I'll have to go with what I got.


My folks got boosted on Friday. Stay safe and hunker down as much as you can until you get boosted. This variant is everywhere.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 14, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> XT, I jumped to a conclusion and admit that I did. It wasn't an attack. It was an accusation and an unfair one at that.
> 
> That said, there is always a backlash when one party or the other is in control. These aren't ordinary times. The other side does not believe it is held to the laws and norms that this society is built upon. They are extremists and basically just do whatever they want, like any totalitarian government would.
> 
> You are moderately conservative and I am liberal socialist. But we both believe in rule of law and that we should settle our differences at the ballot box. To me, that makes us allies and I admit I was testing you to see if that could be true. I still think it is.


I took you as a centrist, or at least I think you were the person that made a centrist argument on why biden was a better pick than bernie...and I agreed with that argument, whomever made it. The farther left people don't have anywhere to go and the biggest gains were to be made in the burbs. 

Big party with diverse views. It really is "hey...do we exist on the same planet and view stuff like math as existing? ...well cool, we can sort our differences out later once the demon sperm people are gone." Given that wide net cast for voters, I do think the criticism of people criticizing biden (for normal real stuff...not Brandon gas price criticism) is off-base. 

Gotta kick out the demon sperm people, then we can have grown up conversations about actual issues. Don't alienate people.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My folks got boosted on Friday. Stay safe and hunker down as much as you can until you get boosted. This variant is everywhere.


\Cunning and LED, how are you 2 up in the Great White North, got a booster and flu shot simultaneously at a CVS about 31/2 weeks ago, I'm kind of disgusted here in Massachusetts as at grocery and local Wmart, the only two public places that have strangers that I frequent since this FKN Pandemic took hold,I'm seeing less than 50% of people wearing masks. Many of these are older or almost elderly and I'm at a loss. Just seen figures stating 600,000 out of 800,000 deaths in US are people of this age and I don't know if people are tired or just stupid. In a highly vaxed state like mine infections are on the rise and to me it's crystal clear that Covid will never be irradicated and control is now basically our only option.ccguns


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My folks got boosted on Friday. Stay safe and hunker down as much as you can until you get boosted. This variant is everywhere.


My booster eligibility was Feb 2nd. Tried booking yesterday and got Mom, wife and self scheduled for Wednesday next. Residual benefit of being in the lowest vaccinated region in Ontario perhaps - that extra boosters are available. Happy to get it sooner.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2021)

I was in key west on holiday and no one was wearing masks. Crowded drunk bars 24/7. First cruise ship showed up when I was there. It’s was like what Pandemic? I hated it there and just stayed isolated in the beach . People are done with until they hear it knocking . Shit is going to hit the fan in January. I guess some people would rather live free or die. Nothings going to change we are fucked.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> XT, I jumped to a conclusion and admit that I did. It wasn't an attack. It was an accusation and an unfair one at that.
> 
> That said, there is always a backlash when one party or the other is in control. These aren't ordinary times. The other side does not believe it is held to the laws and norms that this society is built upon. They are extremists and basically just do whatever they want, like any totalitarian government would.
> 
> You are moderately conservative and I am liberal socialist. But we both believe in rule of law and that we should settle our differences at the ballot box. To me, that makes us allies and I admit I was testing you to see if that could be true. I still think it is.


What kind of world would it be if everyone saw eye to eye on everything? Pretty boring if you ask me. Even allies have their differences.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was in key west on holiday and no one was wearing masks. Crowded drunk bars 24/7. First cruise ship showed up when I was there. It’s was like what Pandemic? I hated it there and just stayed isolated in the beach . People are done with until they hear it knocking . Shit is going to hit the fan in January. I guess some people would rather live free or die. Nothings going to change we are fucked.


Conducting yourself irresponsibly is not freedom.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 14, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> \Cunning and LED, how are you 2 up in the Great White North, got a booster and flu shot simultaneously at a CVS about 31/2 weeks ago, I'm kind of disgusted here in Massachusetts as at grocery and local Wmart, the only two public places that have strangers that I frequent since this FKN Pandemic took hold,I'm seeing less than 50% of people wearing masks. Many of these are older or almost elderly and I'm at a loss. Just seen figures stating 600,000 out of 800,000 deaths in US are people of this age and I don't know if people are tired or just stupid. In a highly vaxed state like mine infections are on the rise and to me it's crystal clear that Covid will never be irradicated and control is now basically our only option.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was in key west on holiday and no one was wearing masks. Crowded drunk bars 24/7. First cruise ship showed up when I was there. It’s was like what Pandemic? I hated it there and just stayed isolated in the beach . People are done with until they hear it knocking . Shit is going to hit the fan in January. I guess some people would rather live free or die. Nothings going to change we are fucked.


All humanity can hope for now is that it becomes controllable, new anti viral drugs are coming soon, but yeah I agree that it's here to stay. Question, if the world can't get it's shit together to vaccinate during a Pandemic how the hell can it co-operate against Climate change?  ccguns


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Conducting yourself irresponsibly is not freedom.


Well how do you explain all the idiots who irresponsibly breed more idiots. Most people can freely pop out as many units as they want with no if and or buts. And more laws are being signed to keep unwanted pregnancies from getting aborted. It’s a mess. There is no end to the insanity.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Benevolent dictator is what dictators call themselves, the people they subjugate don't say that.
> 
> .


i said it was a fantasy...and if i'm the one calling them benevolent in my fantasy, then they're benevolent...children don't think their parents are benevolent when they get punished for being little shit heads, that doesn't make it so...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 14, 2021)

*“You don't fully absorb it”: Omicron’s spread across Ontario is taking experts by surprise*

Just weeks after it was first identified in South Africa, the highly contagious Omicron variant is spreading through the province with such speed that it has taken experts by surprise.

Read in Ottawa Citizen: https://apple.news/A1JnlXY_SSIq4rKCarKMh-g


----------



## HGCC (Dec 14, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> \Cunning and LED, how are you 2 up in the Great White North, got a booster and flu shot simultaneously at a CVS about 31/2 weeks ago, I'm kind of disgusted here in Massachusetts as at grocery and local Wmart, the only two public places that have strangers that I frequent since this FKN Pandemic took hold,I'm seeing less than 50% of people wearing masks. Many of these are older or almost elderly and I'm at a loss. Just seen figures stating 600,000 out of 800,000 deaths in US are people of this age and I don't know if people are tired or just stupid. In a highly vaxed state like mine infections are on the rise and to me it's crystal clear that Covid will never be irradicated and control is now basically our only option.ccguns


What part of mass? I recall the west side of the state as being pretty conservative (and older) than the eastern part. Kind of like my native IL, the city part is way way different than the rest of the state.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *“You don't fully absorb it”: Omicron’s spread across Ontario is taking experts by surprise*
> 
> Just weeks after it was first identified in South Africa, the highly contagious Omicron variant is spreading through the province with such speed that it has taken experts by surprise.
> 
> Read in Ottawa Citizen: https://apple.news/A1JnlXY_SSIq4rKCarKMh-g


It might be a good idea to get some quality N95 masks for being out in public this winter and wear a surgical one over that as a pre filter.

_"Cases of the variant are doubling every three days, according to the science advisory table. As of Dec. 7, its effective reproduction number, the rate at which it spreads, was 4.07, compared to 1.09 for Delta, according to the science table.

*That makes the Omicron variant more contagious than chicken pox*, said Manuel"._


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *“You don't fully absorb it”: Omicron’s spread across Ontario is taking experts by surprise*
> 
> Just weeks after it was first identified in South Africa, the highly contagious Omicron variant is spreading through the province with such speed that it has taken experts by surprise.
> 
> Read in Ottawa Citizen: https://apple.news/A1JnlXY_SSIq4rKCarKMh-g


We had 1 case 6 days ago and now it’s the predominate strain and yes I’m sure the University has much to do with it. The entitled fucks do not care but for themselves . Now we’ve lost control. The vaccine supply seems to be dwindling as well .


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2021)

Nearly 300 COVID-19 cases reported within Queen’s University last week


(Kingston, Ontario) After a week marked with COVID-19-related issues, Queen's University has updated the number of cases reported last week.




www.kingstonist.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *“You don't fully absorb it”: Omicron’s spread across Ontario is taking experts by surprise*
> 
> Just weeks after it was first identified in South Africa, the highly contagious Omicron variant is spreading through the province with such speed that it has taken experts by surprise.
> 
> Read in Ottawa Citizen: https://apple.news/A1JnlXY_SSIq4rKCarKMh-g


N95 masks protected medical staff effectively for a year and with common sense precautions can do the same for us until spring.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Nearly 300 COVID-19 cases reported within Queen’s University last week
> 
> 
> (Kingston, Ontario) After a week marked with COVID-19-related issues, Queen's University has updated the number of cases reported last week.
> ...


Mask up with an N 95 till spring and hunker down, we're used to the shit by now...


----------



## mooray (Dec 14, 2021)

Took PJ and Joe Rogan's advice, but their thousands of hours of professional education and experience still wasn't enough...









Man whose wife won a lawsuit to treat his COVID-19 with ivermectin has died


Keith Smith, who had been on a ventilator, received two doses of the controversial drug before his condition worsened. He died Sunday at age 52.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mask up with an N 95 till spring and hunker down, we're used to the shit by now...


Oh I’m hunkering lol. It’s sad that Christmas is basically cancelled here with limit of 5 per household  . Well sad for girlfriend, I hate having guests lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

It just occurred to me that unless they cancel all school classes immediately we are fucked with omicron, it will spread like wild fire through the schools and over the holidays.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Shit is going to hit the fan in January. I guess some people would rather live free or die.


Some people would rather die stupid and ignorant, remember the truth will set you free, but it sometimes requires a brain to comprehend it. It ain't freedom they seek, it's FREEDUMB and for many it leads to death, we see it in the news everyday as over a thousand die in the USA, most are unvaxxed and are republicans. Omicron should go through them (and the rest of us) like shit through a goose, if people are double vaxxed they might get a milder case, if not, it could be a rough ride, the boosted should do ok though. I expect almost all the unvaxxed to be infected by spring, omicron is more infectious than chicken pox, so no mask and no vaxx means dead meat. An N95 will still protect people quite a bit and might be wise indoors at public places.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 14, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I took you as a centrist, or at least I think you were the person that made a centrist argument on why biden was a better pick than bernie...and I agreed with that argument, whomever made it. The farther left people don't have anywhere to go and the biggest gains were to be made in the burbs.
> 
> Big party with diverse views. It really is "hey...do we exist on the same planet and view stuff like math as existing? ...well cool, we can sort our differences out later once the demon sperm people are gone." Given that wide net cast for voters, I do think the criticism of people criticizing biden (for normal real stuff...not Brandon gas price criticism) is off-base.
> 
> Gotta kick out the demon sperm people, then we can have grown up conversations about actual issues. Don't alienate people.


Next layer after the obviously deluded are the ones who have swallowed the right troll on what freedom means. A racist, sexist and moneyist society cannot be free.

It is great irony that their Book tells them that Jesus hung with “tax collectors and prostitutes”, society’s scum class. Dominionists conveniently forget that, preferring the Calvinist whopper of a lie that worldly success mirrors posthumous status in that heavenly condo the text mentions.

Does anyone imagine anyone honestly religious would have shut down first the state and then the nation’s mental health establishment, causing millions to suffer for decades (and counting)? And how many millions of televangelist audience are not told these things? Republicans are being outed as a conspiracy to steal the nation.

I imagine fifty years from now, histories of century twenty quarter four and c21q1 would be a fascinating read. We live, alas, in interesting times.

Whoever said higher education should be free and available to all citizens and legal residents, I agree. This is something the right opposes because they do not speak to or for an educated and attentive voter base. This is how we generate and empower the counterrevolution.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> What kind of world would it be if everyone saw eye to eye on everything? Pretty boring if you ask me. Even allies have their differences.


It would be a world with very little variation in adult stature. It makes it harder to look down on someone.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It just occurred to me that unless they cancel all school classes immediately we are fucked with omicron, it will spread like wild fire through the schools and over the holidays.


I heard today they will not have in-class after holiday, this from a teacher I know. This was for grade school.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Well how do you explain all the idiots who irresponsibly breed more idiots. Most people can freely pop out as many units as they want with no if and or buts. And more laws are being signed to keep unwanted pregnancies from getting aborted. It’s a mess. There is no end to the insanity.


Perhaps the quote from a senior space program operative is useful here, when he described “a nonlinear processor weighing only 150 pounds that can be produced cheaply and by unskilled labor”.

Trouble is, manufacture is a delight, but service requirements are severe and long-term. Most of the labor force does not plan ahead.

(edit) Scott Crossfield, 1954


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 14, 2021)

Well my wife and I both got the Pfizer booster yesterday- my arm is pretty dang sore today and I've got the sniffles and a runny nose, but that's about it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 14, 2021)

Getting my booster tomorrow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *“You don't fully absorb it”: Omicron’s spread across Ontario is taking experts by surprise*
> 
> Just weeks after it was first identified in South Africa, the highly contagious Omicron variant is spreading through the province with such speed that it has taken experts by surprise.
> 
> Read in Ottawa Citizen: https://apple.news/A1JnlXY_SSIq4rKCarKMh-g


Just some local stuff on FB...


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 14, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> It is a tad hypocritical but not a huge deal, it would have been nice of her to set an example of how important she believes mask are. I didn’t think OP said he wasn’t voting for her due to just the mask but more of her record, which I know nothing about.


From my point of view we are in a full on Hitler/Nazi moment with the current Republican party trying like hell to move America into a fascist regime. 

Both sides'ing someone about being slightly hypocritical (maybe, she could have just been eating and had that person photobomb her for all I know) or not being perfectly aligned with their political record is just asinine, if I guess as long as you are someone that accepts reality. This is the same kind of bullshit spammed about Clinton in 2015/2016 that got us Trump.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> From my point of view we are in a full on Hitler/Nazi moment with the current Republican party trying like hell to move America into a fascist regime.
> 
> Both sides'ing someone about being slightly hypocritical (maybe, she could have just been eating and had that person photobomb her for all I know) or not being perfectly aligned with their political record is just asinine, if I guess as long as you are someone that accepts reality. This is the same kind of bullshit spammed about Clinton in 2015/2016 that got us Trump.


We had the same bullshit outrage here when Governor Whitmer was spotted at an indoor restaurant with more people at the table than allowed under the mandate at the time. It wasn’t a great look for her but meanwhile, large swaths of the state were outright ignoring the mandate and a number of county sheriffs had said they would not enforce seating limits.
Far right sites like Breitbart gleefully pounced and the social media chatter made it sound like she had been spotted murdering puppies. It’s fake outrage engineered to push a narrative, yet many people just lap it up. 
America really seems way more fucked up right now than at any point in my life.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 14, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> We had the same bullshit outrage here when Governor Whitmer was spotted at an indoor restaurant with more people at the table than allowed under the mandate at the time. It wasn’t a great look for her but meanwhile, large swaths of the state were outright ignoring the mandate and a number of county sheriffs had said they would not enforce seating limits.
> Far right sites like Breitbart gleefully pounced and the social media chatter made it sound like she had been spotted murdering puppies. It’s fake outrage engineered to push a narrative, yet many people just lap it up.
> America really seems way more fucked up right now than at any point in my life.


Can I just say how happy I am that Peters beat James for our senate seat.

I am not sure if it is necessarily worse, more I think it is just far more out in the open. All that hate that went on behind closed doors to keep areas white and power out of the hands of minorities has been pushed back into one party and they are now using everything that they have spent decades setting up to try to maintain their total control over every aspect of society.

I do think though that for white men who do not align with the current push for fascism it might be the worse time in recent history though. It is just that the hateful shitheads were focused on 'them' who generally lived 'over there', and now 'them' is anyone who isn't in their particular cult.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I once went to the strip club and dumped a bag of pennies out all over the floor.. bend over bytches..


Yes, women are just cunts on legs. Fuck them and forget them.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *“You don't fully absorb it”: Omicron’s spread across Ontario is taking experts by surprise*
> 
> Just weeks after it was first identified in South Africa, the highly contagious Omicron variant is spreading through the province with such speed that it has taken experts by surprise.
> 
> Read in Ottawa Citizen: https://apple.news/A1JnlXY_SSIq4rKCarKMh-g


An article I read earlier this week regarding omicron in UK said it was doubling in new cases every couple of days. 









Omicron Covid cases ‘doubling every two to three days’ in UK, says scientist


Prof Neil Ferguson says coronavirus variant likely to be dominant strain in the UK before Christmas




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> We had the same bullshit outrage here when Governor Whitmer was spotted at an indoor restaurant with more people at the table than allowed under the mandate at the time. It wasn’t a great look for her but meanwhile, large swaths of the state were outright ignoring the mandate and a number of county sheriffs had said they would not enforce seating limits.
> Far right sites like Breitbart gleefully pounced and the social media chatter made it sound like she had been spotted murdering puppies. It’s fake outrage engineered to push a narrative, yet many people just lap it up.
> America really seems way more fucked up right now than at any point in my life.


Ya it is like that and your right. Like I said it’s not a huge deal, just that, if true, and she wasn’t wearing a mask, then it’s just more fodder to feed the jackals. As you said it’s a bad look. And your also right that it’s fucked up and looking very bleak .


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> From my point of view we are in a full on Hitler/Nazi moment with the current Republican party trying like hell to move America into a fascist regime.
> 
> Both sides'ing someone about being slightly hypocritical (maybe, she could have just been eating and had that person photobomb her for all I know) or not being perfectly aligned with their political record is just asinine, if I guess as long as you are someone that accepts reality. This is the same kind of bullshit spammed about Clinton in 2015/2016 that got us Trump.


Well not that I followed the election closely but I think what helped get you Trump, was some people found her off putting, well me anyways lol.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 14, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm sure the ladies were charmed. If I should slip up and say something cordial to you, please remind me to not be nice to you.


Thank you for pointing out the bald-faced misogyny with sarcastic responses. I thought about replying earlier to the pennies comment but then didn’t.


----------



## mooray (Dec 14, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Thank you for pointing out the bald-faced misogyny with sarcastic responses. I thought about replying earlier to the pennies comment but then didn’t.


It's just so tiresome. The downside of being alive for a minute, you see the same patterns over and over.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 14, 2021)

I value myself enough to know what kind of deals im making and who's responsible, how much, and how so. Misogyny has nothing to do with it. I merely understand there are diferent women who will do diferent things for differnent reasons on the same scale of quality. I've known lowly women and watched them try and get me to feed their coke habits. Its sad its like this but I'm not going to let those people get me that easily. For those of you that don't get it, good riddance.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I took you as a centrist, or at least I think you were the person that made a centrist argument on why biden was a better pick than bernie...and I agreed with that argument, whomever made it. The farther left people don't have anywhere to go and the biggest gains were to be made in the burbs.
> 
> Big party with diverse views. It really is "hey...do we exist on the same planet and view stuff like math as existing? ...well cool, we can sort our differences out later once the demon sperm people are gone." Given that wide net cast for voters, I do think the criticism of people criticizing biden (for normal real stuff...not Brandon gas price criticism) is off-base.
> 
> Gotta kick out the demon sperm people, then we can have grown up conversations about actual issues. Don't alienate people.


I'll test my assumptions every now and then when I feel the need. The picture that xtso posted in his complaint about Gov Brown showed Brown with a trans woman and I pressed the question to him to find out if that was what was bothering him. It was a dick move on my part. But I wanted to know what kind of person I was talking to. Misunderstandings and testy replies directed at me happen sometimes. Just about everybody here has gone through it. I've seen people who posted here for a long time all of a sudden flip their wig and become almost a different person. So it's not as if I'm being paranoid without cause.

So, I was testing to check my assumptions. I get that this can be uncomfortable to others. As soon as I saw that I had jumped to the wrong conclusion, I admitted it and I hoped I didn't hurt anybody's feelings. Then again this is a political forum. Discussion regarding difficult topics are part of the zeitgeist. 

Regarding my political bent, I absolutely support many of the issues that Bernie promoted. Active and healthy stewardship of the environment, universal access to healthcare in the US, paying people living wages, free education for those who earn it through academic excellence, more progressive tax system that takes more from the wealthy than it does now. To those who lack the ability or don't want or need a degree, we need an economy that offers good jobs and choices for them too. The problem I saw with Bernie was that he had no political skill and didn't even work hard. He had charisma but his work was mostly symbolic. The "Medicare for All" bill was an empty promise. To people who call themselves "Progressives", I ask -- how many difficult elections did they win? When "Progressives" start winning in contested districts, then I'll take them more seriously. What Bernie in 2020 represented to me was four more years of Trump. Biden is socially to the right of me and he wasn't my first choice but he was the only one in the field of Democratic primary challengers who could beat Trump. Elections are about choices, not simply what I want.


----------



## mooray (Dec 14, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I value myself enough to know what kind of deals im making and who's responsible, how much, and how so. Misogyny has nothing to do with it. I merely understand there are diferent women who will do diferent things for differnent reasons on the same scale of quality. I've known lowly women and watched them try and get me to feed their coke habits. Its sad its like this but I'm not going to let those people get me that easily. For those of you that don't get it, good riddance.


"Those people" from the guy that dumps pennies on the floor at strip clubs. Utterly adorable.

You are also "those people". You are no different from those you look down upon, worse actually.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I value myself enough to know what kind of deals im making and who's responsible, how much, and how so. Misogyny has nothing to do with it. I merely understand there are diferent women who will do diferent things for differnent reasons on the same scale of quality. I've known lowly women and watched them try and get me to feed their coke habits. Its sad its like this but I'm not going to let those people get me that easily. For those of you that don't get it, good riddance.


I don't "get it". If what you said was true then you are an asshole. Once you can accept that fact maybe you will begin to heal from whatever happened to you to make you such a dick.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 14, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Well not that I followed the election closely but I think what helped get you Trump, was some people found her off putting, well me anyways lol.


And yet she still got 5 million more votes after decades of trolling leading up to that election. I for one would have liked to see how it would have went if there were not selectively timed drops to crowd out important events in news cycles. Every single time something truly important happened there would simultaneously be something out to attack Clinton while giving something for trolls to deflect about Trump to bury the actual real story that was reported on. 

Like the day that Obama came out and warned Americans about Russia attacking our election, Trump's attempted rape confession video landed and Clinton had emails 'leaked' by the Russian military.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 14, 2021)

Hey, you gotta live a little. I like trying things that have never been done before, using wiseman tactics that are often uncalled for, and just finnishing a hard days work turning things around in my favor with a warm cup of soup.

But all you guys that will defend any woman to the death and presume all women innocent, let them walk into your heart and turn you into a believer while you pick up those pennies on the floor..

Just to cap this small arguement off.. there are plenty of quality women out there. My mother is one of them. My two step sisters. My ex wife/ friend (somwewhat). Everywhere...

If you dont know the diference, well, just call people misogynysts and keep wearing that cape and costume


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 14, 2021)

"I don't "get it". If what you said was true then you are an asshole. Once you can accept that fact maybe you will begin to heal from whatever happened to you to make you such a dick."

The truth? PEOPLE DOING WHATEVER THEY HAVE TO TO TRY AND GET MY MONEY

I'll be an asshole all day long before I let people take no responsisiblity for what they're trying to do...


----------



## mooray (Dec 14, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I'll be an asshole all day long before I let people take no responsisiblity for what they're trying to do...


Responsibility for what they're trying to do....does that include throwing pennies on the floor in strip clubs, or do you get a pass and it's just other people that need to take responsibility?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 14, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> Just to cap this small arguement off.. there are plenty of quality women out there. My mother is one of them.


I doubt it.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 14, 2021)

OH, I'm aware of what I did.

And just to let you know, because all women are innocent, I blame the establishment far more than the lovely ladies that take those high paying positions...

I'm aware they're being exploited... but I refuse to pay for it


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> "I don't "get it". If what you said was true then you are an asshole. Once you can accept that fact maybe you will begin to heal from whatever happened to you to make you such a dick."
> 
> The truth? PEOPLE DOING WHATEVER THEY HAVE TO TO TRY AND GET MY MONEY
> 
> I'll be an asshole all day long before I let people take no responsisiblity for what they're trying to do...


Do I need to remind you that you told a story about dumping pennies on the floor so you could look upskirt at women groveling in front of you for your measly couple of bucks? They you called them hoes or something like that. 

That's what an asshole does. Take responsibility for that and perhaps one day you won't be an asshole.

You may thank me now. 

Also, I neither need nor want your money. I'd prefer if you never post here again but the moderators tolerate assholes better than I do.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 14, 2021)

Hey, my mom impresses me. So do a lot of other women. The kind of women you're all defending, ande the establishments that own them, well I'll just shut up now..


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 14, 2021)

I didn't dump pennies on the floor to look up their skirts. I did it to make them bend over further to try and get my cash. Don't ever think I'm going to agree with you that I'm the bad guy...


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> And yet she still got 5 million more votes after decades of trolling leading up to that election. I for one would have liked to see how it would have went if there were not selectively timed drops to crowd out important events in news cycles. Every single time something truly important happened there would simultaneously be something out to attack Clinton while giving something for trolls to deflect about Trump to bury the actual real story that was reported on.
> 
> Like the day that Obama came out and warned Americans about Russia attacking our election, Trump's attempted rape confession video landed and Clinton had emails 'leaked' by the Russian military.


Yes I’m sure that played a part as well .


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I didn't dump pennies on the floor to look up their skirts. I did it to make them bend over further to try and get my cash. Don't ever think I'm going to agree with you that I'm the bad guy...


If you did that at the places I use to hang at you would been a very bruised person come closing. Ya your an asshole.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 14, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> Hey, my mom impresses me.


You also seem impressed with yourself, so that doesn’t say much.



Antidote Man said:


> well I'll just shut up now..


Promise?


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 14, 2021)

I likely wouldnt be stupid enough to hang out at those places.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I didn't dump pennies on the floor to look up their skirts. I did it to make them bend over further to try and get my cash. Don't ever think I'm going to agree with you that I'm the bad guy...


sigh

Despite examples he gave that demonstrate he's an asshole, he denies he's an asshole.

Hey ASSHOLE, you are being judged by what you told us you did.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 14, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I didn't dump pennies on the floor to look up their skirts. I did it to make them bend over further to try and get my cash. Don't ever think I'm going to agree with you that I'm the bad guy...


I didn’t believe your bullshit story anyway.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 14, 2021)

I strongly disagree. But i dont see why you should care so much... You decide what matters to you and how you behave and I'll do the same..


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 14, 2021)

no offense but anybody that tossed more than 1 penny on the floor of a strip club is getting destroyed by the bouncers on the way out the door.




and Maury has been to plenty of titty bars.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 14, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> To people who call themselves "Progressives", I ask -- how many difficult elections did they win? When "Progressives" start winning in contested districts, then I'll take them more seriously. What Bernie in 2020 represented to me was four more years of Trump. Biden is socially to the right of me and he wasn't my first choice but he was the only one in the field of Democratic primary challengers who could beat Trump. Elections are about choices, not simply what I want.


Well in all fairness, that's a high bar to clear given that what makes the district difficult or competitive is that it leans center or conservative normally. It depends what you call progressive and all that jazz. 

I do agree that Biden was the best choice given the situation. Don't think he was really anyone's first choice, and that plays out now as nobody really strongly backs him. I firmly back "not trumplicans" but that's different than supporting someone.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 14, 2021)

A guy I know walked into a bar one night and asked for an 'Apocalyptic Citrus Bomb'. The bartender said he'd never heard of it before. The guy rattled off a long list of ingredients. The bartender hopped around gathering them up, finally, he made the drink. But the guy was gone. Smartest customer of the night. 6 people there that night weren't so lucky, some asshole state troopers met their quota. The bar tender paid his rent. A few lawayers took home a bit more. A judge got a semi hardon under his robe. And, because, really, thats the point.

Don't believe that one either..


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 14, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some people would rather die stupid and ignorant, remember the truth will set you free, but it sometimes requires a brain to comprehend it. It ain't freedom they seek, it's FREEDUMB and for many it leads to death, we see it in the news everyday as over a thousand die in the USA, most are unvaxxed and are republicans. Omicron should go through them (and the rest of us) like shit through a goose, if people are double vaxxed they might get a milder case, if not, it could be a rough ride, the boosted should do ok though. I expect almost all the unvaxxed to be infected by spring, omicron is more infectious than chicken pox, so no mask and no vaxx means dead meat. An N95 will still protect people quite a bit and might be wise indoors at public places.


Yeah a university in NY just shut campus down because of 500 omicron cases. We are in uncharted territory and i can only imagine once it hits the immunocompromised a lot of death. I hope not, hope for the best but expect the worse.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I likely wouldnt be stupid enough to hang out at those places.


But you hung in places you could throw pennies on the floor, was that Guatemala per chance? Yup asshole.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Well in all fairness, that's a high bar to clear given that what makes the district difficult or competitive is that it leans center or conservative normally. It depends what you call progressive and all that jazz.
> 
> I do agree that Biden was the best choice given the situation. Don't think he was really anyone's first choice, and that plays out now as nobody really strongly backs him. I firmly back "not trumplicans" but that's different than supporting someone.


Yes, it is a tall order today. That's what I mean when I ask the question regarding where have they won? Right now, "Progressives" only win in safe Democratic districts. I'm OK with "Progressives" taking on established Democrats and unseating them. That said, "Progressives" winning an election in a borough in New York by displacing an established Democrat with , for example, AOC, did nothing to help retake the House. It was won back by moderate Democrats who beat a right wing Republican in a difficult elections. Without those wins, no Jan 6 investigation. No Build Back Better bills. We'd have little done except infighting. So, yeah, I lean left but I'm OK with this moderate administration. For now.

This country is drifting away from conservative ideology. Eventually people who support "Progressive" causes will be seen as more mainstream and perhaps then "Progressive" leaders can win in what we now call purple districts. " I don't oppose their policies, I oppose the scorched earth morality they create when they pick up and leave because they can't have everything they want right now. That kind of thinking gave us George W in 2000 and 2004, then gave us Trump in 2016. 

If she were still running when the primary came to Oregon, I would have voted for Elizabeth Warren. I didn't think she could beat Trump or Biden but I wanted to give her my vote to show my support and perhaps add to her political capitol so she would have more influence. I think she was hands down the better "Progressive" compared to Bernie. But she got what? Maybe 2% of the votes in the primaries before she pulled the plug? I didn't choose her to win a popularity contest. In primaries, I vote for who I want and I vote tactically in the general election.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 14, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, it is a tall order today. That's what I mean when I ask the question regarding where have they won? Right now, "Progressives" only win in safe Democratic districts. I'm OK with "Progressives" taking on established Democrats and unseating them. That said, "Progressives" winning an election in a borough in New York by displacing an established Democrat with , for example, AOC, did nothing to help retake the House. It was won back by moderate Democrats who beat a right wing Republican in a difficult elections. Without those wins, no Jan 6 investigation. No Build Back Better bills. We'd have little done except infighting. So, yeah, I lean left but I'm OK with this moderate administration. For now.
> 
> This country is drifting away from conservative ideology. Eventually people who support "Progressive" causes will be seen as more mainstream and perhaps then "Progressive" leaders can win in what we now call purple districts. " I don't oppose their policies, I oppose the scorched earth morality they create when they pick up and leave because they can't have everything they want right now. That kind of thinking gave us George W in 2000 and 2004, then gave us Trump in 2016.
> 
> If she were still running when the primary came to Oregon, I would have voted for Elizabeth Warren. I didn't think she could beat Trump or Biden but I wanted to give her my vote to show my support and perhaps add to her political capitol so she would have more influence. I think she was hands down the better "Progressive" compared to Bernie. But she got what? Maybe 2% of the votes in the primaries before she pulled the plug? I didn't choose her to win a popularity contest. In primaries, I vote for who I want and I vote tactically in the general election.


Fully concur.

That last sentence in particular.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 14, 2021)

I didn't hang out there. I walked in the door, threw them all over the floor and walked out. Like a total asshole. Without the bruises or the cocktail to be taken down by cops with a dwi. (They don't even serve alcohol at strip clubs here)

But right now we're discussing politics and the vast ways we can settle our minds into the repetition of what we already know about the world and how we might change it collectively. Progressive is a funny word. There are progressive conservatives also. I am progressivley looking for ways to shut out political discussions from my life in hopes to admire whats real beyond the illusions of human being interaction hidden through language games.

So i guess if there's nowhere else for me to stand up and defend myself i'll quietly walk away with a better picture of how many of you douchebags see things. Leaving my pennies on the floor..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

Scientists Develop a New Molecule That Blocks COVID-19 Infection


A research team at Aarhus University has developed a new molecule that attaches to the surface of SARS-CoV-2 virus particles. This attachment prevents the virus from entering human cells and spreading the infection. The newly developed molecule belongs to a class of compounds known as RNA aptamer



scitechdaily.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I value myself enough to know what kind of deals im making and who's responsible, how much, and how so. Misogyny has nothing to do with it. I merely understand there are diferent women who will do diferent things for differnent reasons on the same scale of quality. I've known lowly women and watched them try and get me to feed their coke habits. Its sad its like this but I'm not going to let those people get me that easily. For those of you that don't get it, good riddance.


There was a lady on Fresh Air yesterday who wrote a veggie Korean cookbook that went into her mother's life as a sex worker after the war. She was talking about how her mom would go through the dumps on the American bases and find half eaten hotdogs and hamburgers. Later when she was married and could eat pretty much what ever she wanted, she always wanted cheeseburgers because of the good feelings those half ate burgers gave her when she was young.

I think it will be a really good read. Plus you get all the recipes too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

_The variant's prevalance jumped "sevenfold in a single week," writes the Post, a pace that, if sustained, could impose newfound pressure on an health system already strained by the Delta variant._









Federal officials predict Omicron infections could peak in 'massive wave' as soon as January


Federal officials predict Omicron infections could peak in 'massive wave' as soon as January




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm sorry, I cant find the tears to commit to. What I save by imagining the entire thing as a musical broadway stage show ala Les Misérables moving across the forefront of my imagination is a pocketfull of pennies more than reading a scare stroy about some third world starvation project. Plus, I have great Korean bbq restaurants i frequent with quality women waiting to use their hands for placing a bowl of bulgoggi under my nose and the pleasant thought of a bunch of other people out there passing by the window and wishing they were me.


----------



## printer (Dec 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Scientists Develop a New Molecule That Blocks COVID-19 Infection
> 
> 
> A research team at Aarhus University has developed a new molecule that attaches to the surface of SARS-CoV-2 virus particles. This attachment prevents the virus from entering human cells and spreading the infection. The newly developed molecule belongs to a class of compounds known as RNA aptamer
> ...


So a contraceptive for covid, so to speak. Wait a minute.

"The newly developed RNA aptamer (marked in yellow) binds the Spike protein very strongly and blocks it ability to recognize ACE2, thereby preventing further infection."

RNA? No way you are going to get the Trumpians to shoot up with RNA.


----------



## printer (Dec 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> There was a lady on Fresh Air yesterday who wrote a veggie Korean cookbook that went into her mother's life as a sex worker after the war. She was talking about how her mom would go through the dumps on the American bases and find half eaten hotdogs and hamburgers. Later when she was married and could eat pretty much what ever she wanted, she always wanted cheeseburgers because of the good feelings those half ate burgers gave her when she was young.
> 
> I think it will be a really good read. Plus you get all the recipes too.


Same with my dad and the potato. Potato peals kept him alive after the war.


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2021)

printer said:


> Same with my dad and the potato. Potato peals kept him alive after the war.


It works the other way too. Daddy spent 6 months in a German POW camp. One of the main foods was potato peel soup. The man never ate potato with peels again after the war.


----------



## printer (Dec 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> It works the other way too. Daddy spent 6 months in a German POW camp. One of the main foods was potato peel soup. The man never ate potato with peels again after the war.


I guess the Russians fed them less in Siberia. Many died of starvation, the reason the Russians let the Red Cross take my dad out. They asked for the sickest and being skin and bones and useless to do any work the Russians let them take him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

printer said:


> So a contraceptive for covid, so to speak. Wait a minute.
> 
> "The newly developed RNA aptamer (marked in yellow) binds the Spike protein very strongly and blocks it ability to recognize ACE2, thereby preventing further infection."
> 
> RNA? No way you are going to get the Trumpians to shoot up with RNA.


The cursed will continue to be damned, more so with omicron, it will get them by spring, it's as contagious as chicken pox FFS, no mask and no vaxx equals dead meat this winter.


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2021)

printer said:


> I guess the Russians fed them less in Siberia. Many died of starvation, the reason the Russians let the Red Cross take my dad out. They asked for the sickest and being skin and bones and useless to do any work the Russians let them take him.


There was some Red Cross stuff made it to the POW camp he was in. Daddy bribed a guard with a chocolate bar to let him go see his future brother in law who was also in the camp.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

I wonder if Donald will hold some more free rallies with omicron on the lose, Jesus the aftermath would be something to see...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

Canada could soon see rapid surge in COVID-19 cases as Omicron spreads locally


The surge of COVID-19 cases in Ontario, which accounts for almost 40% of Canada's population of 39 million people, has prompted the provincial government to suspend easing of restrictions that were planned to be lifted ahead of the holiday season. The province reported 1,536 cases of COVID-19...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> Hey, you gotta live a little. I like trying things that have never been done before, using wiseman tactics that are often uncalled for, and just finnishing a hard days work turning things around in my favor with a warm cup of soup.
> 
> But all you guys that will defend any woman to the death and presume all women innocent, let them walk into your heart and turn you into a believer while you pick up those pennies on the floor..
> 
> ...


there are good and bad people of both genders, but i don't assume it's alright to treat anyone like shit until they start giving me reason to.
sounds like you just assume things and act like an enormous asshole, and justify it by judging those you're treating like shit "not quality"...
how long did you have to go to bastard school to learn how to judge people by their "quality"?...


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 14, 2021)

lol. i dont assume things. I know things, what they are and how they work. there are things i dont know also - but somethings, i just know. from my own personal experience. like you, i might guess. but that would be assuming. no special school. i guess it just comes naturally...

lets just say ive had some very awful, devistating things happen in my life which have led me to questioning. life likes to hide things and hold onto those answers and let them unfold. I've been a little unpatient and continue to ask... ive shared some of what wisdom ive learned. only some of it. there are other sides and much more truth as well..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> lol. i dont assume things. I know things, what they are and how they work. there are things i dont know also - but somethings, i just know. from my own personal experience. like you, i might guess. but that would be assuming. no special school. i guess it just comes naturally...
> 
> lets just say ive had some very awful, devistating things happen in my life which have led me to questioning. life likes to hide things and hold onto those answers and let them unfold. I've been a little unpatient and continue to ask... ive shared some of what wisdom ive learned. only some of it. there are other sides and much more truth as well..


i have no idea where you actually are...but the bullshit you're spewing can be smelled through miles of fiber optic cable...the only thing you've learned is how to be a horse's ass with an inability to quit digging himself into deeper shit...too bad shit miner isn't a real thing, you'd be a natural pro


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 14, 2021)

i only know what i know my friend... there are quality people and people not worth a backache for some pennies. you have no clue who i am and what ive been through, im sure you could make some predictions... most of them would likely be wrong. and i could care about popular opinion on a cannabis forum or where im digging what for who (i dont touch shovels btw). maybe a trowel.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 14, 2021)

Interesting read.









BA.4 and BA.5 Omicron: How worried should we be?


Surges of Covid are happening again around the world, driven by some new subvariants of Omicron.



www.bbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

Omicron is spreading 'every place at once,' experts say. What it could mean for holiday plans.


A group of Massachusetts-based researchers say they believe omicron could already account for about 15% of COVID-19 cases in some parts of the U.S.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

U.S. Covid Cases Cross 50 Million Mark As Infections Surge Once Again


Johns Hopkins University reported late Monday that the United States had seen more than 50 million Covid-19 infections since the first confirmed cases stateside in January 2020. That’s more than the total population of countries like Spain, Argentina and Poland. According to the New York Times...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 14, 2021)

@Antidote Man

This is a thread about the pandemic, not your overwhelming desire for attention


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 15, 2021)

Omicron: Why do boosters work if two doses struggle?


The vaccines are unchanged - so why could three be the magic number against Omicron?



www.bbc.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 15, 2021)

Goddammit!








Rugby tournament in Kingston, Ont. ‘spread Omicron to university communities across’ Canada, says B.C. health officer


B.C.’s provincial health officer, Dr. Bonnie Henry, told a briefing Tuesday there had been an outbreak of cases at the University of Victoria.




www.thestar.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 15, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> ive shared some of what wisdom ive learned. only some of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Goddammit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were lucky enough just to have kids in classes, but not to have college sports teams traveling the fucking country!


----------



## HGCC (Dec 15, 2021)

Kids perception of what's going on bums me out. Just sad. 

That said, hahaha, my county is run by stupid fucks that raged against masks and lifted the mask mandate for the schools. The kids just ignored that and wear masks and encourage each other via classic social coercion.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Goddammit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so, i have a good idea. lets hold sporting events during a global pandemic...what could go wrong? look at America, they did it and they're fine.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/german-police-conduct-raids-alleged-covid-death-threats-rcna8827

so, America isn't the only place with trumptard magats...they just call them different things in different countries...
we should just start sedating these assholes world wide and dumping them into china and russia by the plane load...
they made most of these assholes, let them deal with them


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 15, 2021)

Kroger says COVID-19 paid leave will no longer be available to unvaccinated employees who contract the virus, according to a company spokesperson.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 15, 2021)

Boston Wastewater Viral RNA counts Currently approaching 2x the max of where it got to last year. The hospitals will be overwhelmed everywhere in the US.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-021-03667-0

Merck's covid pill ain't so great, after all....


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 15, 2021)

Omicron is doubling so fast that sheer numbers will likely outweigh any advantage of reduced severity (if it exists).


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 15, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Kids perception of what's going on bums me out. Just sad.
> 
> That said, hahaha, my county is run by stupid fucks that raged against masks and lifted the mask mandate for the schools. The kids just ignored that and wear masks and encourage each other via classic social coercion.


Yup I drove by the local high school and most of the kids were masked up. I would like to think they are doing it to help keep their family safe. It was a great sight, unlike the rich entitled shits at Queens where no one masks and most of their parents are able to work from home if needed .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Omicron is doubling so fast that sheer numbers will likely outweigh any advantage of reduced severity (if it exists).


I figure if you are vaxxed you will have a better chance of a mild case than if you are unvaxxed and if you are boosted, you should be ok. Omicron is as contagious as chicken pox, among the most contagious of diseases, the unvaxxed should be fucked this time around, since it's 4 times more infectious than delta. It sure looks like there are gonna be overwhelmed hospitals in a few weeks and as the quality of care drops the mortality rate increases. We have a big omicron outbreak here in NS and it's spreading fast in Canada too, they expect it will be 50% of all cases in Ontario within a week, up from the current 21%.

We have a pretty high vaxx rate in Canada, much higher than the states and most developed countries, with the Trumpers in the states it might get pretty bad if omicron is as bad as delta, but even if it's not, it will still be bad. More contagious is far worse than more virulent as far as mortality numbers go. Last I heard 40% of republicans were unvaxxed and probably a lot of right leaning independents too, it's almost a certainty now that covid will get the unmasked and unvaccinated by spring. I believe there are around 70 million unvaxxed American adults, say 50 million are republicans or lean that way. Many of the 73 million moral failures who voted for Trump in 2020 will be punished with this wave!


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 15, 2021)

Quick close the gate the horses have all escaped FFS https://apple.news/AtanI2QreTeCnxRz16YF0jw


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 15, 2021)

printer said:


> So a contraceptive for covid, so to speak. Wait a minute.
> 
> "The newly developed RNA aptamer (marked in yellow) binds the Spike protein very strongly and blocks it ability to recognize ACE2, thereby preventing further infection."
> 
> RNA? No way you are going to get the Trumpians to shoot up with RNA.


Covindom (tm) suggested branding


----------



## printer (Dec 15, 2021)

*Majority of breakthrough COVID-19 hospitalizations involve seniors: analysis*
Most fully vaccinated patients hospitalized and diagnosed COVID-19 between June and September were seniors, according to a Kaiser Family Foundation analysis released Wednesday. 

Almost 70 percent of fully vaccinated patients admitted to hospitals with confirmed COVID-19 were aged 65 and older, making up a “disproportionately large share” of breakthrough hospitalizations. 

Ten percent of breakthrough hospitalizations occurred among those younger than 50, and one-fifth occurred among those aged 50 to 64. 

But unvaccinated COVID-19 hospital patients skewed younger, with 41 percent of cases involving patients younger than 50 and 30 percent involving those aged 50 to 64.

Seniors who experienced breakthrough cases also appeared to have shorter hospital stays on average. The median stay for fully vaccinated patients was 5.6 days, compared to 6.7 days for those who were unvaccinated. 

A larger portion of fully vaccinated hospital patients had a comorbidity than unvaccinated COVID-19 patients. But less breakthrough patients had COVID-related respiratory complications or treatments, indicating they may have been admitted for “unrelated reasons.”

“If this is the case, it would mean that the gap in risk of COVID-19 hospitalization between vaccinated and unvaccinated people is even greater than previously known,” KFF noted.

Overall, 85 percent of all COVID-19 hospitalizations in the four-month period occurred among unvaccinated individuals, despite 44 percent of the U.S. population being unvaccinated by the end of September. 

At the time, 83 percent of the elderly population were considered fully vaccinated, making up a quarter of fully vaccinated Americans – a figure that is much less than the 69 percent of fully vaccinated hospitalized patients. 

The analysis, encompassing more than 120,000 hospitalizations with a COVID-19 diagnosis, defined fully vaccinated as those who received two mRNA doses or one Johnson & Johnson dose at least two weeks prior. Others, including partially vaccinated individuals, were categorized as unvaccinated. 

The U.S. made boosters available to seniors and other vulnerable populations, out of concern that the vaccines' immunity was waning. These populations were prioritized for the initial vaccination because they're considered at high-risk of severe COVID-19.








Majority of breakthrough COVID-19 hospitalizations involve seniors: analysis


Most fully vaccinated patients hospitalized and diagnosed COVID-19 between June and September were seniors, according to a Kaiser Family Foundation (KFF) analysis released Wednesday. Almost 70…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2021)

'We're heartbroken. We're overwhelmed' — U.S. hospitals grapple with delta outbreak as omicron takes root


Public health officials have warned for weeks that the U.S. would face another Covid wave due to the delta variant this winter.




www.cnbc.com





HEALTH AND SCIENCE
*‘We’re heartbroken. We’re overwhelmed’ — U.S. hospitals grapple with delta outbreak as omicron takes root*

KEY POINTS

Public health officials have warned for weeks that the U.S. would face another Covid wave due to the delta variant this winter.
The detection of omicron in at least 25 states has raised concern that the variant could lead to an additional infection wave if it proves even more contagious.
“In the weeks to come with omicron, what we’ve got here might be a perfect storm,” said Dr. Barbara Sattkamp Taylor, an expert on infectious disease at UT Health San Antonio,


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 15, 2021)

Will we always need Covid-19 boosters? Experts have theories


STAT asked nine experts whether they think we face a future of endless Covid boosting. In the main, their answers were more reassuring than we expected.




www.statnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2021)

Uncle Doug wants you @CunningCanuk & @Budley Doright 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FORD: “I’m issuing a call to arms”*





To protect Ontario’s progress in the fight against COVID-19 and safeguard the province’s hospitals and intensive care units (ICUs) in the face of the rapidly-spreading Omicron variant, the Ontario government is rapidly accelerating its booster dose rollout by expanding eligibility to all individuals aged 18 and over, as well as shortening the interval to three months following an individual’s second dose. To provide an additional layer of protection against COVID-19 and variants during the holiday season, Ontario is also launching a holiday testing blitz starting today to offer rapid antigen screening to individuals free of charge at pop-up sites across the province, as well as select LCBO stores across Ontario.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Uncle Doug wants you @CunningCanuk & @Budley Doright
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *FORD: “I’m issuing a call to arms”*
> 
> ...


That’s great but my issue is there is no vaccine. I actually am able to get it on the 21st of Dec. but every place I called is waiting for supply .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> That’s great but my issue is there is no vaccine. I actually am able to get it on the 21st of Dec. but every place I called is waiting for supply .


Looks like Doug is gonna light a fire under folks, I can't see him making the announcement with a bare cupboard. You might even get in early, mass vaccination sites are coming back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> That’s great but my issue is there is no vaccine. I actually am able to get it on the 21st of Dec. but every place I called is waiting for supply .


I've gotta wait until Dec 30th, but figure we might follow Ontario's lead soon and I should get in early.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 15, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> My folks and in-laws are all in their late 70’s


If I was in my late 70's I'd do the same thing.
Wear a mask & get a shot & then go out & have a good time.
Life's too short for someone that age
They should go out and Party/Dance!!!
This song comes to my mind
I'll bet they would love it


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Omicron is doubling so fast that sheer numbers will likely outweigh any advantage of reduced severity (if it exists).


Here's some cheery news


----------



## printer (Dec 15, 2021)

I have my shot Jan 2.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 16, 2021)

Good luck people, things are going to get medieval in the health care system soon.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 16, 2021)

Doubling every 2-3 days this thing will peak in Jan here, the sheeple have no clue what's coming.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 16, 2021)

Reports are that in South Africa, when omicron hit the health care system lost 20% of it's workers to illness. If it's so infectious that PPE becomes less effective and it sickens a large percentage of health care workers it may not matter if it's milder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Reports are that in South Africa, when omicron hit the health care system lost 20% of it's workers to illness. If it's so infectious that PPE becomes less effective and it sickens a large percentage of health care workers it may not matter if it's milder.


Boost, stay home and upgrade to an N95 mask are all we can do, the unvaxxed and unmasked are fucked, the rest of us should muddle through. It's moving too fast to vaccinate or boost, though they just started a massive boost program in Ontario and may do the same here in NS.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Omicron is doubling so fast that sheer numbers will likely outweigh any advantage of reduced severity (if it exists).


booster on the 21st..safest place is home.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

printer said:


> I have my shot Jan 2.


Dec 30th for me, but I expect the timetable to move up for boosters soon.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> That’s great but my issue is there is no vaccine. I actually am able to get it on the 21st of Dec. but every place I called is waiting for supply .


and we can all thank you know who for one year of federal inaction, throwing it on the governors then working against them cancelling their orders and bidding against overseas..what he did affected you and your country.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2021)

January marks two years with this and Uncle Joe cut our benefits a little too early (September) he promised there was 'more where this came from' when talking about the extra UI benefit and that he wouldn't let us down..we didn't even have delta when he took over and now were two out from Covid19.

I've been without UI since the beginning of September because their brand new system pays out fraudulent claims and no matter what they do it has a bunch of glitches...received some back cash from...MAY! they must hand process all claims now

seriously though i don't think we know enough about omicron yet and i feel like lambs to the slaughter no matter how upbeat the press releases from the WH are.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> and we can all thank you know who for one year of federal inaction, throwing it on the governors then working against them cancelling their orders and bidding against overseas..what he did affected you and your country.


We started vaccinating a couple of months later than America, but the uptake is much higher now than in the states. If America had followed the same course as Canada, there would have been less than 300,000 dead and not 800,000 people. We lost 30,000 so far and America has a pop about 8.4 times greater than Canada. Yet we are 27th in per capital death rates, nothing exceptional.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








U.S. leads world at 800K COVID-19 deaths. Here's how Canada ranks


The U.S. passed a grim milestone on Tuesday, with more than 800,000 COVID-19 related deaths now reported in the country. Canada, meanwhile has seen 30,022 fatalities linked to the virus, and sits behind several other countries when it comes to coronavirus deaths




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2021)

just in from Schuylaar's mind: Donald Trump Jr will take over the family grift; become a false prophet and say he can channel his father.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We started vaccinating a couple of months later than America, but the uptake is much higher now than in the states. If America had followed the same course as Canada, there would have been less than 300,000 dead and not 800,000 people. We lost 30,000 so far and America has a pop about 8.4 times greater than Canada. Yet we are 27th in per capital death rates, nothing exceptional.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


we just effect each other with open border until they closed it and since Rumpy did nothing for a year sure didn't help.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

Here is some good news about boosters.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Data Plainly Shows Benefits Of Covid Vaccine Booster In Reducing Case Rates*





Dr. David Kessler, chief science officer for the Biden admnistration's Covid response, talks with Rachel Maddow about whether evidence showing the value of a Covid vaccine booster in reducing case rates in nursing homes can be applied to the general population, and what is known so far about the Omicron variant.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Doubling every 2-3 days this thing will peak in Jan here, the sheeple have no clue what's coming.


And yet it looks like the States are experiencing a downturn. More impressively, India which was savaged by Delta is showing steady decay to baseline. I expected a sharper rise in both nations. I’m guardedly optimistic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> And yet it looks like the States are experiencing a downturn. More impressively, India which was savaged by Delta is showing steady decay to baseline. I expected a sharper rise in both nations. I’m guardedly optimistic.


There is a lot of natural immunity in India because of delta, winter here could make all the difference, it has in Europe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> And yet it looks like the States are experiencing a downturn. More impressively, India which was savaged by Delta is showing steady decay to baseline. I expected a sharper rise in both nations. I’m guardedly optimistic.



We are ahead of India in the number of omicron infections so we will find out how bad this is first.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Omicron is spreading 'every place at once,' experts say. What it could mean for holiday plans.
> 
> 
> A group of Massachusetts-based researchers say they believe omicron could already account for about 15% of COVID-19 cases in some parts of the U.S.
> ...


This roller coaster is making a lot of people sick.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> This roller coaster is making a lot of people sick.


We might be sick of the reality presented to us, but none the less we have to deal with it. Fortunately, the wise now have options, a year ago we had none, we also have a lot of experience with this monster and fortunately it didn't make this kind of adaptation earlier in the pandemic, also the original mRNA vaccines were so effective they can still be used, even with new variants.

Another winter of masks and distancing will not be popular, but with omicron there is no other way besides vaccination to keep the hospitals from over flowing.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We might be sick of the reality presented to us, but none the less we have to deal with it. Fortunately, the wise now have options, a year ago we had none, we also have a lot of experience with this monster and fortunately it didn't make this kind of adaptation earlier in the pandemic, also the original mRNA vaccines were so effective they can still be used, even with new variants.
> 
> Another winter of masks and distancing will not be popular, but with omicron there is no other way besides vaccination to keep the hospitals from over flowing.


As much as I dread the day when the live virus crosses my threshold, I really dread the idea that we might go back to distance learning for my high schooler. 



What we are seeing now is every bit as bad as what we saw last year. True, we can now protect workers and kids from the worst of the disease but I can see how our health departments might be justified if they ordered school closures. Given how much better he is doing with in-class learning, I'm willing to risk it with him. Not my call but I most selfishly want him to finish his junior year at school.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2021)

Good luck everyone. I hope you don’t get it and if you do a mild case. I am boosted and keeping masked up myself but I go to work at a cancer center and although people aren’t talking about , it the nurses in particular look totally stressed and depressed .This is never going to end. With this and climate change we are seeing the end of the world . It’s too late. 

Like Rev Al Sharpton said, this isn’t something made up for entertainment purposes like in the movies we have been watching over the years... this is reality.

I heard some people are talking about getting ready with population mass suicide solution to make the end easier once people can finally come to terms with it.
Kinda like in Soylent green.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> As much as I dread the day when the live virus crosses my threshold, I really dread the idea that we might go back to distance learning for my high schooler.
> 
> View attachment 5047925
> 
> What we are seeing now is every bit as bad as what we saw last year. True, we can now protect workers and kids from the worst of the disease but I can see how our health departments might be justified if they ordered school closures. Given how much better he is doing with in-class learning, I'm willing to risk it with him. Not my call but I most selfishly want him to finish his junior year at school.


We don't know how susceptible kids are to omicron, but since it's as contagious as chicken pox I imagine it will run through the schools pretty quick. Getting all school aged kids vaxxed and staff boosted should help, some places are starting school holidays early. Most kids need the structure, discipline and expectations that school provides, as well as a social environment to develop those skills too. For most people education is the biggest issue, but this time ya gotta crack down hard on the anti maskers who want to endanger children, fuck them. You'll won't reopen a school with omicron, if those idiots are around causing trouble, threatening and intimidating folks.

As with so many other things in this pandemic Foggy, it will depend on the local hospitalization rate, when the hospitals fill things shut down everywhere, including schools. That is the metric we go by these days, some governments are forced into it and some try to get ahead of the curve. Medical staffs are near the end of their rope and there are shortages of trained people, this is more the limiting factor than beds or equipment. Antiviral medications might help with some of this, if they get approved and rolled out by the new year, Canada and America pre ordered large quantities.









Omicron infects 70 times faster than previous COVID strains: study


A new study says that while the COVID-19 omicron variant infects the human body 70 times faster than previous coronavirus strains, the infections appear to be less severe.Researchers from the University of Hong Kong's LKS Faculty of Medicine found that after 24 hours of infection, the omicron...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## canndo (Dec 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> What's dumb is voting for someone just because they have a D or R in front of their name which is what many voters do. I might be a registered Democrat but I'm not voting for someone just because they're a Democrat.
> 
> One of the big problems in politics today is the Us vs Them mentality that prevents things from getting done. If it's an R it has to be bad. I find that thinking to be simplistic.
> 
> If you don't live in Oregon you're free to move here and vote for anyone you want.



In an ordinary world I would agree. But in a political atmosphere where we can be assured that any republican finds it unhealthy to think or speak against the grain of trumpism and more likely to be downright anti democracy I find it safest to vote for the D. Regardless of the particulars.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We don't know how susceptible kids are to omicron, but since it's as contagious as chicken pox I imagine it will run through the schools pretty quick. Getting all school aged kids vaxxed and staff boosted should help, some places are starting school holidays early. Most kids need the structure, discipline and expectations that school provides, as well as a social environment to develop those skills too. For most people education is the biggest issue, but this time ya gotta crack down hard on the anti maskers who want to endanger children, fuck them. You'll won't reopen a school with omicron, if those idiots are around causing trouble, threatening and intimidating folks.
> 
> As with so many other things in this pandemic Foggy, it will depend on the local hospitalization rate, when the hospitals fill things shut down everywhere, including schools. That is the metric we go by these days, some governments are forced into it and some try to get ahead of the curve. Medical staffs are near the end of their rope and there are shortages of trained people, this is more the limiting factor than beds or equipment. Antiviral medications might help with some of this, if they get approved and rolled out by the new year, Canada and America pre ordered large quantities.
> 
> ...


Just saying, I value my kids' ability to get a good start in life and only recently realized I was willing to risk his exposure at school in exchange for his getting a good public education and all the socialization, exposure to ideas, the ability to ask questions directly to the teacher and so forth. To be sure, I'm doing all I can to reduce risk but if avoiding Omicron were the highest priority, we'd have locked down a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Just saying, I value my kids' ability to get a good start in life and only recently realized I was willing to risk his exposure at school in exchange for his getting a good public education and all the socialization, exposure to ideas, the ability to ask questions directly to the teacher and so forth. To be sure, I'm doing all I can to reduce risk but if avoiding Omicron were the highest priority, we'd have locked down a couple of weeks ago.


If everyone would attach the same value to education we'd surely be in less of a mess. Plus, we all know home schooled kids are the biggest weirdos.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 16, 2021)

Sativied said:


> If everyone would attach the same value to education we'd surely be in less of a mess. Plus, we all know home schooled kids are the biggest weirdos.


Our right wing opposes spending money on education. One reason is that it is a lot of money that could otherwise be spent on something important, like border police.

The other is that an educated populace is harder to keep in the yoke. They get uppity.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 16, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Plus, we all know home schooled kids are the biggest weirdos.


for sure.


----------



## mooray (Dec 16, 2021)

Education and modern republicanism have become opposing forces. They shouldn't be, such a mistake on their part. They worry about being left behind, so they take positions which leave them behind. What's the psychological condition where, if you're insanely worried that you'll fall of your bike, you instantly fall of your bike..? Whatever that is, they have it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 16, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> I've been without UI since the beginning of September


Is there not a McDonald's near you?
Or a Burger King?
Popeye's?
Wendy's?
KFC?
Tony's Pizzeria (There gotta be one of those)
Are there busses or bicycles available?
If you answer yes to any of my queries, you have no excuses unless your a cripple, right?
But your not are you?
Well, that tells me something about you.
You're fucking lazy & don't blame Biden.
Get a job & you wouldn't have to rely on a broken system or anyone else.
Simple (you can thank me later  )


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Education and modern republicanism have become opposing forces. They shouldn't be, such a mistake on their part. They worry about being left behind, so they take positions which leave them behind. What's the psychological condition where, if you're insanely worried that you'll fall of your bike, you instantly fall of your bike..? Whatever that is, they have it.


It’s deeper. They don’t wanna give one cent to (slur), and that includes rice and sand and bean (slur) as well. This is CRT in living color.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 16, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> ony's Pizzeria (There gotta be one of those)


blackjack or marcos out here in CO. plus dominos, pizza hut.

i miss a good ny style thin crust pizza. with house made sausage


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2021)

Awe, that’s too bad. Lol.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Education and modern republicanism have become opposing forces. They shouldn't be, such a mistake on their part. They worry about being left behind, so they take positions which leave them behind. What's the psychological condition where, if you're insanely worried that you'll fall of your bike, you instantly fall of your bike..? Whatever that is, they have it.


Self-fulfilling prophecy?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Awe, that’s too bad. Lol.
> View attachment 5048008


That’s lack of skill. Zero edge crimp.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> That’s lack of skill. Zero edge crimp.


yes, Indeed. when there is full edge crimp something wonderful is bound to happen!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes, Indeed. when there is full edge crimp something wonderful is bound to happen!
> View attachment 5048024


Nonradial fold. Another klutz.


----------



## mooray (Dec 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Nonradial fold. Another klutz.


He's wondering why it's twisting, just can't figure it out...


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> He's wondering why it's twisting, just can't figure it out...


By now he probably runs the fold right through the tip of the slice.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> As much as I dread the day when the live virus crosses my threshold, I really dread the idea that we might go back to distance learning for my high schooler.
> 
> View attachment 5047925
> 
> What we are seeing now is every bit as bad as what we saw last year. True, we can now protect workers and kids from the worst of the disease but I can see how our health departments might be justified if they ordered school closures. Given how much better he is doing with in-class learning, I'm willing to risk it with him. Not my call but I most selfishly want him to finish his junior year at school.


I would be as well. And your risking getting the virus to give your kid what he needs to excel is not selfish. I do know, I would have not succeeded in a home school environment, hell I barely succeeded in class lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

I have to say when compared to Canada, most of the 70 million unvaxxed Americans have to be republicans (40%) and the worst of them too. It's the only thing that accounts for the difference in vaxx rates, we share the same media for the most part, have a similar public health setup and just as many regular antivaxx wingnuts and immortal youth. So from this I infer that the cursed will suffer bigly this winter and if hospitals are swamped many will die, as the mortality rate goes up for want of proper treatment.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Biden warns of winter of 'severe illness and death' for unvaccinated due to Omicron


President Joe Biden on Thursday warned people who are not vaccinated against Covid-19 are looking at a very bleak and dangerous winter if they do not get their shots soon.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I have to say when compared to Canada, most of the 70 million unvaxxed Americans have to be republicans (40%) and the worst of them too. It's the only thing that accounts for the difference in vaxx rates, we share the same media for the most part, have a similar public health setup and just as many regular antivaxx wingnuts and immortal youth. So from this I infer that the cursed will suffer bigly this winter and if hospitals are swamped many will die, as the mortality rate goes up for want of proper treatment.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


i'm ok with that...fate is usually not very forgiving when you give it the bird...


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Just saying, I value my kids' ability to get a good start in life and only recently realized I was willing to risk his exposure at school in exchange for his getting a good public education and all the socialization, exposure to ideas, the ability to ask questions directly to the teacher and so forth. To be sure, I'm doing all I can to reduce risk but if avoiding Omicron were the highest priority, we'd have locked down a couple of weeks ago.


Thank you for sharing this perspective on weighing the value of school/socialization against risk of Covid for your family and kids. You are not the only family that is making a similar calculus. We and several families we know have wrestled with this same topic for the last year and a half. It is not a cut and dry discussion, we know families that have chosen virtual due to a kid’s extreme.anxiety about being exposed and other families where virtual was a complete loss of a year of learning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm ok with that...fate is usually not very forgiving when you give it the bird...


It's only logical, if you look at the numbers they match up, I made a post about the difference in vaxx rates awhile back. There are tens of millions of unvaxxed republicans, about 40% and they are around say 24% of the electorate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

*Restrictions tighten as Omicron cases surge across Canada*





As the Omicron variant continues to spread across Canada, several provinces are tightening restrictions to combat rising COVID-19 cases. But some provinces are hoping expanding booster shot availability will prevent further shutdowns.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

I'd say an N95 mask with a surgical mask over it as a pre filter is what is required if you want to avoid omicron in public places. It was all the protection healthcare workers had for almost a year and it worked for them. Getting vaxxed and boosted will help too.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








If you are still wearing a single layer cloth mask 'ditch it,' head of Ontario's science table says


If you are using a single-layer cloth mask to protect yourself from a new COVID-19 variant that is believed to be up to six times as infectious as Delta “ditch it, full stop.”




www.cp24.com





*If you are still wearing a single layer cloth mask 'ditch it,' head of Ontario's science table says*

If you are using a single-layer cloth mask to protect yourself from a new COVID-19 variant *that is believed to be more than six times as infectious as Delta* “ditch it, full stop.”

At least that is the message from the scientific director of Ontario’s Science Advisory Table, who tells CP24 that there is likely a need for higher grade masks amid the threat posed by Omicron, particularly for frontline workers.

“One thing which is really important to realize is if you have a single layer cloth mask ditch it, full stop,” Dr. Peter Jüni said. “The minimum would be a double layered cloth mask that has been washed before so that it is denser and filters better and really fits well. Even better than that a medical mask below and the cloth mask on top and then it depends on your (exposure). If you are a bus driver for example it makes sense even to think about better protections.”...


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> blackjack or marcos out here in CO. plus dominos, pizza hut.
> 
> i miss a good ny style thin crust pizza. with house made sausage


I've been to a few places around this planet & no one makes a better pie than NYC,
Name one style in the US that is better
New Haven brick oven?
Good but not great
Chicago deep dish?
Nasty is the word that comes to mind
The sauce blows (wadda ya expect in frigging Illinois?)
The dough is too doughy
The cheese sucks (no fresh mozzarella in water there  )
I wouldn't wipe my ass with that shit.
Serve that in NY & you'd be swimming with the fishes
Or at least a little stomping would'nt be out of the question


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

New York state sees record daily high of new Covid-19 cases


New York on Friday had its highest single-day count of new Covid-19 case reports with 21,027, according to state data.




www.cnn.com





*A Covid-19 'viral blizzard' is about to hit the US, expert says, with 'millions' to be infected soon*
(CNN)The coronavirus will hit millions of Americans in a "viral blizzard" within a few weeks as infections from the Omicron variant pile on top of Delta, an expert predicts.

Already, hospitalizations are rising as the holiday season gets into full swing. Long lines for Covid-19 testing formed Thursday in metro areas, including New York, Boston and Miami.

The Delta variant remains a problem. And Omicron, with its high transmissibility, could strike millions more soon, said Michael Osterholm, director of the Center for Infectious Disease Research and Policy at the University of Minnesota.

"We're really just about to experience a viral blizzard," Osterholm told CNN's Erin Burnett on Thursday. "In the next three to eight weeks, we're going to see millions of Americans are going to be infected with this virus, and that will be overlaid on top of Delta, and we're not yet sure exactly how that's going to work out."...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> worst we've ever seen with Walmart Parking Lot Pyres


wrong....


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> New York state sees record daily high of new Covid-19 cases
> 
> 
> New York on Friday had its highest single-day count of new Covid-19 case reports with 21,027, according to state data.
> ...


I've heard numbers like 1 to 5 million infections a day are possible.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I've heard numbers like 1 to 5 million infections a day are possible.


i'm triple vaxxed, bring the shit on...the faster the magats start to die, the more i like it


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wrong....


<shrug>


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> blackjack or marcos out here in CO. plus dominos, pizza hut.
> 
> i miss a good ny style thin crust pizza. with house made sausage


there is no good pizza here.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Name one style in the US that is better


i'd say a trenton tomato pie. only found in trenton, NJ. (just across the river from where i grew up) 

pie then cheese then sauce

this was THE place. then they had to move b/c crime got so bad in that part of trenton








DeLorenzo's in Trenton will close doors, move to new Hamilton location


Yesterday, customers came out to the Hamilton Avenue location to soak in the atmosphere one last time.




www.nj.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 17, 2021)

i'


schuylaar said:


> there is no good pizza here.


i've found one good ny style in denver: at the Marquis theatre of all places.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Is there not a McDonald's near you?
> Or a Burger King?
> Popeye's?
> Wendy's?
> ...


Bible question..you're my expert.

in theory, isn't there a time when because of all the corruption and evil Michael blows his trumpet and the contents of the second bowl is released; not all men will be killed but the innocent will die too and God will then reveal himself? thoughts?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'
> 
> i've found one good ny style in denver: at the Marquis theatre of all places.


there's a place on College that does a good jalapeno, cream cheese and sausage. but that 's about it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> there's a place on College that does a good jalapeno, cream cheese and sausage. but that 's about it.


the one place that i can't stand but seems to be beloved by many: Beau Jo's. have you had one of those? it's almost all crust. and sucked i thought


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> the one place that i can't stand but seems to be beloved by many: Beau Jo's. have you had one of those? it's almost all crust. and sucked i thought


nope. i've heard of it though. the place here on College is Nicks..best in FOCO.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> nope. i've heard of it though. the place here on College is Nicks..best in FOCO.


next we're up that way, i'll put that on my mental list


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Bible question..you're my expert.
> 
> in theory, isn't there a time when because of all the corruption and evil Michael blows his trumpet and the contents of the second bowl is released; not all men will be killed but the innocent will die too and God will then reveal himself? thoughts?


my thoughts are that that is all mythology that was stolen from a dozen different pre existing religions, which stole their dogma from a hundred religions that existed before them...it's all mythology, it's all borrowed, and it's all bullshit...every religion that has ever existed is just a means for a few people to exert control over many people. i do have a little spirituality, i don't believe the universe happened by accident, but we might have...we'd be like a mite infestation in some kid's potato display at the galactic science fair..."ooh, good job Timmy, but you seem to have some sort of parasites growing in your diorama"....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Chicago deep dish?
> Nasty is the word that comes to mind
> The sauce blows (wadda ya expect in frigging Illinois?)
> The dough is too doughy


My friend, Lou Malnoti, says you’re full of shit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 17, 2021)

I am scheduled for a Covid test tonight. I feel really tired fatigued and sick . This is very out of the norm for me. I am pretty sure I have it because I like never get sick.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am scheduled for a Covid test tonight. I feel really tired fatigued and sick . This is very out of the norm for me. I am pretty sure I have it because I like never get sick.


I hope it’s negative but if not I’m sure you’ll be ok. You are vaccinated and boosted.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My friend, Lou Malnoti, says you’re full of shit.


We like Chicago style deep dish from time to time, but it is SO filling. Two slices and I’m good. It really is like eating a piece of pie. Getting it in Chicago is more authentic but there are a couple places in the Detroit and Ann Arbor area that make a mean deep dish. Anthony’s Gourmet Pizza in Ann Arbor is our favorite and PizzaPappalis is pretty good too.
I generally prefer Detroit-style deep dish like Buddy’s or Jets though. My younger kid thinks Little Caesar’s hot-n-ready pepperoni is fine dining (barf!!!). He will grow out of that one day. 
Most Tuesday’s since March 2020 have been “Pandemic Pizza night” at our house. We mix it up but the wife often gets Hungry Howies because it’s close and she likes their coupons (and pizza). Not a fan of New York style pizza myself but I didn’t grow up with it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 17, 2021)

We have a Detroit style square deepdish that's pretty good. The cheese is on the bottom with the sauce, meat and veggies on top.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

Overnight Defense & National Security — Military throws out unvaccinated personnel


It’s Thursday, welcome to Overnight Defense & National Security, your nightly guide to the latest developments at the Pentagon, on Capitol Hill and beyond. Subscribe here: thehill.com/new…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am scheduled for a Covid test tonight. I feel really tired fatigued and sick . This is very out of the norm for me. I am pretty sure I have it because I like never get sick.



Good luck, maybe it's something else, the flu is tearing up parts of Michigan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

Vaccine Holdouts in Army and Navy Will Be Dismissed, Military Says (Published 2021)


Several governors are seeking exemptions for their National Guard troops.




www.nytimes.com





*Vaccine Holdouts in Army and Navy Will Be Dismissed, Military Says*
Several governors are seeking exemptions for their National Guard troops.

WASHINGTON — The vast majority of active-duty troops in the Army and the Navy are vaccinated against the coronavirus, and the small number of those still refusing shots will soon be dismissed from the military, officials said on Thursday.

In the Army, 468,459 active-duty soldiers, or 98 percent, have received at least one dose of the vaccine. The Navy has inoculated 342,974 members, with roughly 1.7 percent still holding out.

Some of those who are unvaccinated, however, have medical and administrative waivers or pending requests, or have already signed up for shots. But Army officials said that less than 1 percent of active-force members are in that category. Thousands of troops requested religious exemptions, but none have been granted, officials said.

The National Guard’s vaccination numbers have lagged behind the rest of the military.

The holdouts, especially among National Guard troops, underscore the increasing politicization of vaccine mandates in a part of government — the military — where many other vaccinations are administered with little controversy...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My friend, Lou Malnoti, says you’re full of shit.


when i visited Chicago i loved their deep dish it's chewy;gooey good..definately different than NY; back in the 70s they used to put that old time round sausage with casing that would crunch best pizza around you could taste the fresh mozzarell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

*New damning report about Trump’s response to Covid-19*





A House oversight committee report reveals that the Trump administration made deliberate efforts to undermine the nation's Covid-19 response.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> there is no good pizza here.


Jets is pretty good, chain, but whatever.

Generally speaking though, not great. Even when I lived more in the city and had much wider options, they just weren't that good. At least not good enough to justify price/effort/etc.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2021)

Shitty service, bad attitudes, overworked wait staff, long wait times.

I have an DR. appointment in sacto monday that should end about 5pm.

Just in time for Zelda's new operating times. cant wait!

*"ARE YOU KIDDING ME?*

Now If you want great or quick service this is not the place to go. 
The wait is incredibly long just for a table and if you don't order your food before you get seated then you are going to have another long wait for food. Also, the service staff is so busy that they aren't very friendly.
However, the pizza is amazing which is why there is not only a long wait, but is the reason this has been a midtown Sacramento institution for years. If you want to experience what midtown Sacramento is all about and need a change from the suburbs then this is the place to be."


----------



## printer (Dec 17, 2021)

The religious side of my brother in law's family never mentioned his sister was in town. She is one of the, "They put a chip in the vaccine, it is against my religion." crowd from our mini-bible-belt area that has 15% of the province's population while causing 60% of admissions to hospitals and 80% of ICU patients with covid. The province has occupancy restrictions in their area due to the prevalence of covid. They think the government is persecuting them by not letting them gather in their churches in the numbers they want or to go unmasked and hug each other. So they are having secret worship services in tractor barns and the like. The government (right wing party) is not cracking down on them as they are their base, rather then enforcing laws they would rather ask politely for the wingnuts to come to reason.

Wonder if the brother in law's sister will come around to the majority's thinking or she will still believe it is God's will whether the virus gets you or not. And if you get it and survive, whether it shows you trusted in your faith and passed the test? With a little help while she was in a coma for ten days in the ICU while she was in the big city.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> contents of the second bowl is released


You should have stopped at the 1st bowl.
Which is it, dust or meth.?
Gotta be dust.
Oh, & the Bible & Michael?
I don't like fairy tales.
Is The Hobbit a fairy tale?
I liked that


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2021)

printer said:


> The religious side of my brother in law's family never mentioned his sister was in town. She is one of the, "They put a chip in the vaccine, it is against my religion." crowd from our mini-bible-belt area that has 15% of the province's population while causing 60% of admissions to hospitals and 80% of ICU patients with covid. The province has occupancy restrictions in their area due to the prevalence of covid. They think the government is persecuting them by not letting them gather in their churches in the numbers they want or to go unmasked and hug each other. So they are having secret worship services in tractor barns and the like. The government (right wing party) is not cracking down on them as they are their base, rather then enforcing laws they would rather ask politely for the wingnuts to come to reason.
> 
> Wonder if the brother in law's sister will come around to the majority's thinking or she will still believe it is God's will whether the virus gets you or not. And if you get it and survive, whether it shows you trusted in your faith and passed the test? With a little help while she was in a coma for ten days in the ICU while she was in the big city.


Tell her this:

Previous Favorite Story |
 Home | Next Favorite Story
A fellow was stuck on his rooftop in a flood. He was praying to God for help.
Soon a man in a rowboat came by and the fellow shouted to the man on the roof, “Jump in, I can save you.”
The stranded fellow shouted back, “No, it’s OK, I’m praying to God and he is going to save me.”
So the rowboat went on.
Then a motorboat came by. “The fellow in the motorboat shouted, “Jump in, I can save you.”
To this the stranded man said, “No thanks, I’m praying to God and he is going to save me. I have faith.”
So the motorboat went on.
Then a helicopter came by and the pilot shouted down, “Grab this rope and I will lift you to safety.”
To this the stranded man again replied, “No thanks, I’m praying to God and he is going to save me. I have faith.”
So the helicopter reluctantly flew away.
Soon the water rose above the rooftop and the man drowned. He went to Heaven. He finally got his chance to discuss this whole situation with God, at which point he exclaimed, “I had faith in you but you didn’t save me, you let me drown. I don’t understand why!”
To this God replied, “I sent you a rowboat and a motorboat and a helicopter, what more did you expect?”


----------



## printer (Dec 17, 2021)

But she lived. See, her faith carried the day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

printer said:


> The religious side of my brother in law's family never mentioned his sister was in town. She is one of the, "They put a chip in the vaccine, it is against my religion." crowd from our mini-bible-belt area that has 15% of the province's population while causing 60% of admissions to hospitals and 80% of ICU patients with covid. The province has occupancy restrictions in their area due to the prevalence of covid. They think the government is persecuting them by not letting them gather in their churches in the numbers they want or to go unmasked and hug each other. So they are having secret worship services in tractor barns and the like. The government (right wing party) is not cracking down on them as they are their base, rather then enforcing laws they would rather ask politely for the wingnuts to come to reason.
> 
> Wonder if the brother in law's sister will come around to the majority's thinking or she will still believe it is God's will whether the virus gets you or not. And if you get it and survive, whether it shows you trusted in your faith and passed the test? With a little help while she was in a coma for ten days in the ICU while she was in the big city.


If covid overwhelms the hospitals an ICU bed might be hard for her to find, I guess she will have to pray the plague away.


----------



## printer (Dec 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If covid overwhelms the hospitals an ICU bed might be hard for her to find, I guess she will have to pray the plague away.


Extra bed space had been made by shipping normal patients far out of town.

*Manitoba patients being sent 300 kms away to free up beds for COVID, surgery backlog*








Manitoba patients being sent 300 kms away to free up beds for COVID, surgery backlog: family - Winnipeg | Globalnews.ca


Shared Health says 24 hospital patients paneled for care home spots have been moved out of their "home" health region to free up beds and space as hospital demand increases.




globalnews.ca





Plaues have neen around since biblical times. It is natural.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm triple vaxxed, bring the shit on...the faster the magats start to die, the more i like it


I’m triple vaxed, and I’m back to full PPE mode. Omicron scares me. What scares me more is that Pi could be out there, just not yet described.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm triple vaxxed, bring the shit on...the faster the magats start to die, the more i like it


But wait just a bit till I can get mine ….. K lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I’m triple vaxed, and I’m back to full PPE mode. Omicron scares me. What scares me more is that Pi could be out there, just not yet described.


i'm sure it is, omicron infects at 70 times the rate of delta, it's already proven that it's adept at mutation, there's probably already rho, sigma, tau and upsilon....just cooking away in some remote area waiting for the next spoiled white tourist to come condescend to the natives, so they can hitch a ride


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm sure it is, omicron infects at 70 times the rate of delta, it's already proven that it's adept at mutation, there's probably already rho, sigma, tau and upsilon....just cooking away in some remote area waiting for the next spoiled white tourist to come condescend to the natives, so they can hitch a ride


White tourist not required. Belt and Road functionary will do.


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Bible question..you're my expert.
> 
> in theory, isn't there a time when because of all the corruption and evil Michael blows his trumpet and the contents of the second bowl is released; not all men will be killed but the innocent will die too and God will then reveal himself? thoughts?


I love me some good religious mythology.


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am scheduled for a Covid test tonight. I feel really tired fatigued and sick . This is very out of the norm for me. I am pretty sure I have it because I like never get sick.


Good luck. We are having a lot of flu here in Florida, so maybe that's it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

Omicron Threatens Red America


Tucker Carlson could do it. So could Laura Ingraham, Mark Levin or Donald Trump himself. One of these conservative figures could go on the air and explain that the omicron variant has placed much of their audience in grave danger. They could remind people that they have been skeptical of...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

Bad news, get boosted ASAP and wear a mask. It might be time for an updated booster... If this is true winter is gonna be tough in Canada.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









UPDATE 1-Omicron more likely to reinfect than Delta, no milder -study


The risk of reinfection with the Omicron coronavirus variant is more than five times higher and it has shown no sign of being milder than Delta, a study showed, as cases soar across Europe and threaten year-end festivities. The results of the study by Imperial College London were based on UK...




news.yahoo.com





*UPDATE 1-Omicron more likely to reinfect than Delta, no milder -study*

* Omicron five times likelier to cause reinfections 

* No sign milder than Delta, but some say too early to know 

* Two-dose vaccines offer little or no Omicron protection (Adds detail, reaction, quotes, context) 

By Clara-Laeila Laudette 

Dec 17 (Reuters) - The risk of reinfection with the Omicron coronavirus variant is more than five times higher and it has shown no sign of being milder than Delta, a study showed, as cases soar across Europe and threaten year-end festivities. 

The results of the study by Imperial College London were based on UK Health Security Agency and National Health Service data on people who tested positive for COVID-19 in a PCR test in England between Nov. 29 and Dec. 11. 

"We find no evidence (for both risk of hospitalisation attendance and symptom status) of Omicron having different severity from Delta," the study said, although it added that data on hospitalisations remains very limited. 

"Controlling for vaccine status, age, sex, ethnicity, asymptomatic status, region and specimen date, Omicron was associated with a 5.4-fold higher risk of reinfection compared with Delta," the study, which was dated Dec. 16, added. 

The protection afforded by past infection against reinfection with Omicron may be as low as 19%, Imperial College (ICL) said in a statement, noting that the study had not yet been peer reviewed. 

The researchers found a significantly increased risk of developing a symptomatic Omicron case compared to Delta for those who were two or more weeks past their second vaccine dose, and two or more weeks past their booster dose. 

The study involved AstraZeneca and Pfizer vaccines. 

Depending on the estimates used for vaccine effectiveness against symptomatic infection from the Delta variant, this translates into vaccine effectiveness of between 0% and 20% after two doses, and between 55% and 80% after a booster dose. 

"This study provides further evidence of the very substantial extent to which Omicron can evade prior immunity given by both infection or vaccination," study lead Professor Neil Ferguson said in ICL's statement. 

"This level of immune evasion means that Omicron poses a major, imminent threat to public health." ...


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 17, 2021)

_"There is a huge amount of uncertainty in these modelled estimates and we can only be confident about the impact of boosters against Omicron when we have another month of real-world data on hospitalisation ICU numbers and deaths," he said._


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5048678
> 
> _"There is a huge amount of uncertainty in these modelled estimates and we can only be confident about the impact of boosters against Omicron when we have another month of real-world data on hospitalisation ICU numbers and deaths," he said._


Still early and lot's of conflicting information, situation normal! Err on the side of caution methinks, boost, wear a mask and let em sort it out.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Still early and lot's of conflicting information, situation normal! Err on the side of caution methinks, boost, wear a mask and let em sort it out.


I feel better about our decision to stay put, now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I feel better about our decision to stay put, now.


They were showing the charts on infections with omicron compared to delta, the line for omicron goes straight up, exponential growth. We won't know how bad it is in terms of virulence for awhile and how bad it gets in numbers until January. I dunno if you'd be allowed to travel to NB in a week and you could even get struck there if borders shut down again.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 17, 2021)

How the fuck did this happen ! https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/kingston-health-unit-highest-covid-19-case-rate-canada-1.6288819


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> How the fuck did this happen ! https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/kingston-health-unit-highest-covid-19-case-rate-canada-1.6288819


probably with one guy, maybe a vacationer coming home with extra souvenirs, or someone who has been out of town on business, then came back, walked through a factory floor, sat at a board meeting, went to the grocery store...


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> probably with one guy, maybe a vacationer coming home with extra souvenirs, or someone who has been out of town on business, then came back, walked through a factory floor, sat at a board meeting, went to the grocery store...


Or it was more likely a university student who went home to one of the international gateways then came back and was dancing around in the streets with 3000 others fuckheads in the midst of a pandemic. Or the Canada university rugby tournament they held here …, then went partying in one of the many bars that didn’t enforce any of the rules….but it was bound to happen at some point i guess. Just gives a spot light on how fast and ugly this is gonna get across the globe. 3 weeks ago we had like 10 cases. 80 % of new cases are 18-29 group .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

I finally got my booster appointment for Jan 18th, I'm not due until the first week of January anyway. News about omicron ain't good, it's spreading like wildfire, is as contagious as chicken pox and the cases don't appear to be any milder as first reported.
We have omicron here in NS, so I figure it's best to lay low until a couple of weeks after I'm boosted. I figure the hospitals will have enough to deal with and I don't need to add to the burden!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> I love me some good religious mythology.


so do i that's why i love talking about it however you can't deny facts even if they are unexplained. the fact here is there is something happening around the world YTs of this really loud sound some say trumpet-like; can last for minutes to hours. nobody seems to know WTF it is so sound engineers have been trying to figure this out; they figured out it's 3 notes drawn out very long; if it's sped up it's recognizable to us.


Jimdamick said:


> You should have stopped at the 1st bowl.
> Which is it, dust or meth.?
> Gotta be dust.
> Oh, & the Bible & Michael?
> ...


well that was a cunt of an answer- thanks for the debate, friend.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I finally got my booster appointment for Jan 18th, I'm not due until the first week of January anyway. News about omicron ain't good, it's spreading like wildfire, is as contagious as chicken pox and the cases don't appear to be any milder as first reported.
> We have omicron here in NS, so I figure it's best to lay low until a couple of weeks after I'm boosted. I figure the hospitals will have enough to deal with and I don't need to add to the burden!


you are safer at home- guaranteed, but a word about chicken pox and you know how contagious it is? i didn't get it until freshman year of high school. you get it from the liquid of the pox recipient touching with pox fluid on their hands.

not certain how i escaped it for so long.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They were showing the charts on infections with omicron compared to delta, the line for omicron goes straight up, exponential growth. We won't know how bad it is in terms of virulence for awhile and how bad it gets in numbers until January. I dunno if you'd be allowed to travel to NB in a week and you could even get struck there if borders shut down again.


Yes, that was part of our decision too. If they go into phase 2 we would be stuck there.

NS is getting bad for cases too. Stay safe.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I’m triple vaxed, and I’m back to full PPE mode. Omicron scares me. What scares me more is that Pi could be out there, just not yet described.


remember the pearl clutch with Delta and thinking that would be it. Thanks, MAGATS!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Shitty service, bad attitudes, overworked wait staff, long wait times.
> 
> I have an DR. appointment in sacto monday that should end about 5pm.
> 
> ...


i thought 'sacto' was derogatory and that those who live there don't like you referring to their community that way.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes, that was part of our decision too. If they go into phase 2 we would be stuck there.
> 
> NS is getting bad for cases too. Stay safe.


this is easy..stay home until we know what this is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> remember the pearl clutch with Delta and thinking that would be it. Thanks, MAGATS!


If cases are as bad as delta, the MAGATS will suffer in large numbers, of that you can rest assured, few will escape unscathed by spring. Being vaxxed and boosted helps with the severity of cases though and staying out of the hospital and having an easy ride are the best most of us can hope for. I figure we are all due for the Wu Flu sooner or later, it's endemic now, if you're vaxxed and boosted it will be the Wu Flu, if not, it might be a rough ride or a grave. It looks like God or Darwin cursed 40% of republicans who are unvaxxed, the vaxxed might get covid this time around, but the unvaxxed will get hammered and it appears most of them are republican or lean that way. Also with this highly contagious variant, masks are more important than ever to slow it's spread and they don't like masks either. We need to slow the spread to save the hospitals, a lot of cases at once will lead to disaster and increased mortality rates as hospitals and staff are overwhelmed, exposed and must isolate or are burned out.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> this is easy..stay home until we know what this is.


The decision was easy from a public health point of view but it wasn’t easy to disappoint my 86 year old parents who are getting worried they might not see us again.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Omicron Threatens Red America
> 
> 
> Tucker Carlson could do it. So could Laura Ingraham, Mark Levin or Donald Trump himself. One of these conservative figures could go on the air and explain that the omicron variant has placed much of their audience in grave danger. They could remind people that they have been skeptical of...
> ...


 

I wish either one of these was a post reaction option. Some sort of evil grin for stories like that.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If cases are as bad as delta, the MAGATS will suffer in large numbers, of that you can rest assured, few will escape unscathed by spring. Being vaxxed and boosted helps with the severity of cases though and staying out of the hospital and having an easy ride are the best most of us can hope for. I figure we are all due for the Wu Flu sooner or later, it's endemic now, if you're vaxxed and boosted it will be the Wu Flu, if not, it might be a rough ride or a grave. It looks like God or Darwin cursed 40% of republicans who are unvaxxed, the vaxxed might get covid this time around, but the unvaxxed will get hammered and it appears most of them are republican or lean that way. Also with this highly contagious variant, masks are more important than ever to slow it's spread and they don't like masks either. We need to slow the spread to save the hospitals, a lot of cases at once will lead to disaster and increased mortality rates as hospitals and staff are overwhelmed, exposed and must isolate or are burned out.


the MAGATS will be all stuffed inside together and many within families will die if not whole families; it's kind of like someone/something gave us a poke to straighten our shit out with COVID19..MAGATS didn't change their way; then came Delta and they're still at it; resistance from the MAGATS everywhere brought on Omicron.

these variants are our doing- i've been working on a few antivaxxers but they're tough i've got one who was a no, now she's 50%..next time i'm in her store i'll see where she's at and hopefully took my advice..they just don't listen though until it hits close to home and effect them personally.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

someone just sent me a scam text that there is a pending transaction $791.09 for Amazon and if i haven't made this order it will be posted to my credit card if i don't call them..guess what i'm going to do? 

for some reason i think it will involve money orders. 754 South Florida..my own peeps..even better.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 18, 2021)

Had my work Xmas shindig. Everyone mocked the dude that caught it twice during all this. Guy didn't stay home. Nobody else had had it. 

Still had to shake hands a bunch dammit. Ah well, i took some hand sanitizer with me.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 18, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Had my work Xmas shindig. Everyone mocked the dude that caught it twice during all this. Guy didn't stay home. Nobody else had had it.
> 
> Still had to shake hands a bunch dammit. Ah well, i took some hand sanitizer with me.


I took a pass on my work Xmas party, glad I did, when I got boosted along w/influenza shot about a month ago there were no lines or hype to get one, how fast things change, seemed everything had settled down, now three shots is considered fully vaxed w/a more transmittable variant on the scene, if there is one lesson to be learned in these last 20 months its that things change real fast, i came to that conclusion a long time ago. In Mass. I've noticed an alarming decrease in masking and hope Gov. Baker initiates mandantory masking indoors at public venues ASAP. It's pretty scary how non-chalant some people have become.ccguns


----------



## printer (Dec 18, 2021)

*Federal appeals court reinstates Biden's vaccine mandate*
A federal appeals court on Friday reinstated the Biden administration's vaccine-or-test mandate for businesses with at least 100 employees, a measure that impacts tens of millions of workers across the country.

The decision from the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 6th Circuit comes after the Biden administration asked the Cincinnati-based court in late November to reinstate its workplace vaccine mandate that was blocked by a court order. 

The appeals court said in its Friday ruling that “based on the wealth of information" in its 153-page preamble that explains why the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) issued an emergency temporary standard, “it is difficult to imagine what more OSHA could do or rely on to justify its finding that workers face a grave danger in the workplace.”

“It is not appropriate to second-guess that agency determination considering the substantial evidence, including many peer-reviewed scientific studies, on which it relied. Indeed, OSHA need not demonstrate scientific certainty,” the court continued.

The court said that it would be dissolving a stay issued by the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 5th Circuit in November as a result. 

“OSHA has demonstrated the pervasive danger that COVID-19 poses to workers—unvaccinated workers in particular—in their workplaces,” the court said in its ruling.








Federal appeals court reinstates Biden’s vaccine mandate


A federal appeals court on Friday reinstated the Biden administration’s vaccine-or-test mandate for businesses with at least 100 employees, a measure that impacts tens of millions of workers …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Dec 18, 2021)

*Canada to reinstate testing requirement for returning travelers*
Canada announced on Friday that it would be reinstating a testing requirement for returning travelers that have left the country in an effort to manage the spread of the omicron variant.

The country said that people returning to Canada after short-term international travel — in this case, less than 72 hours — would be required to show negative COVID-19 results from a PCR test.

U.S.'s northern neighbor noted that the pre-arrival test had to be taken before entering back into the country.

The Canadian government also announced that travel restrictions would be lifted on residents coming back from 10 African countries. The restrictions no longer be in place as of Saturday at 11:59 p.m.

The Canadian government noted that a requirement for Canadians who had traveled to any of the 10 countries would no longer need to show a negative COVID-19 test and quarantine while waiting for their results. 

However, Canada urged its residents against non-essential travel, noting “now is not the time to travel.”








Canada to reinstate testing requirement for returning travelers


Canada announced on Friday that it would be reinstating a testing requirement for returning travelers that have left the country in an effort to manage the spread of the omicron variant.The country…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Dec 18, 2021)

*Hospitals Struggle as COVID Beds Fill: Hits 'Keep Coming'*
Hospitals across the country are struggling to cope with burnout among doctors, nurses and other workers, already buffeted by a crush of patients from the ongoing surge of the COVID-19 delta variant and now bracing for the fallout of another highly transmissible mutation.

Ohio became the latest state to summon the National Guard to help overwhelmed medical facilities. Experts in Nebraska warned its hospitals soon might need to ration care. Medical officials in Kansas and Missouri are delaying surgeries, turning away transfers and desperately trying to hire traveling nurses, as cases double and triple in an eerie reminder of last year's holiday season.

"There is no medical school class that can prepare you for this level of death," said Dr. Jacqueline Pflaum-Carlson, an emergency medicine specialist at Henry Ford Health System in Detroit. "The hits just keep coming."

The national seven-day average of COVID-19 hospital admissions was 60,000 by Wednesday, far off last winter's peak but 50% higher than in early November, the government reported. The situation is more acute in cold-weather regions, where people are increasingly gathering inside and new infections are piling up. 

"We are in a situation where we are now facing a very important delta surge and we are looking over our shoulder at an oncoming omicron surge," Dr. Anthony Fauci, chief medical adviser to President Joe Biden, said of the two COVID-19 variants. 

Experts attribute most of the rise in cases and hospitalizations to infections among people who have not been inoculated against the coronavirus. The government says 61% of the U.S. population is fully vaccinated. 

Ohio's National Guard deployment is one of the largest seen during the pandemic, with more than 1,000 members sent to beleaguered hospitals especially in the Akron, Canton and Cleveland areas.

Pflaum-Carlson, the doctor at Detroit's Henry Ford Health, made a public plea for people to get the shots both for their benefit and for those toiling on the frontlines of care. Eighty percent of the roughly 500 COVID-19 patients at the system's five hospitals were unvaccinated,








Hospitals Struggle as COVID Beds Fill: Hits 'Keep Coming'


Hospitals across the country are struggling to cope with burnout among doctors, nurses and other workers, already buffeted by a crush of patients from the ongoing surge of the COVID-19 delta variant and now bracing for the fallout of another highly transmissible mutation.




www.newsmax.com






LeeBoy
Fear fear fear for the common cold.

Jbullard135
Ooh! Scary! Go ahead, go get in line to get your 17th booster. It’ll save you.

Bidenisatreasonouspig
These are all blue states, hopefully they all die quickly before they move to red states to destroy them.

Midwest Todd
… said the "pandemic of the unvaccinated" continues to swamp the hospital and its workers.
Mildly shocked Newsmocks didn’t edit this out..


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The decision was easy from a public health point of view but it wasn’t easy to disappoint my 86 year old parents who are getting worried they might not see us again.


Well if their like me, yes it’s a concern about seeing anyone again, but I also appreciate my kids concerns about infecting me and what they would be having to deal with if they did . My one daughter is doing a PCR 2 days prior and a quick test before they drive from Ottawa, the other won’t be coming, she’s in Bermuda and her husband is stuck in UK after a positive PCR just before their flight home, she got on, he didn’t. He won’t make it back till 27th. . I figure that’s a best as it can get without me able to get a booster, to see the one anyways. The quickest I could get an appointment is Jan. 20 and I tried 15 different locations before I said fuck it and took what I could get, before all hell breaks loose, re it opening to everyone for booster on Monday.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> so do i that's why i love talking about it however you can't deny facts even if they are unexplained. the fact here is there is something happening around the world YTs of this really loud sound some say trumpet-like; can last for minutes to hours. nobody seems to know WTF it is so sound engineers have been trying to figure this out; they figured out it's 3 notes drawn out very long; if it's sped up it's recognizable to us.
> 
> 
> well that was a cunt of an answer- thanks for the debate, friend.


 Trumpets and sound engineers??? The telling of the future?? Do you have citation for this trumpet noise?? You seem to be heading into a bit of a crisis situation ! I would suggest going out more but well that’s not good advice right now. Perhaps PM DIY for some meditative support! !


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i thought 'sacto' was derogatory and that those who live there don't like you referring to their community that way.


Sac, Sacratomato (from the canning days), Sac-town, Sacto (just pure lazyness) Ive never met anyone offended by it.

Now the suburbs Rancho Cordova (rancho cambodia) and such would be.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Trumpets and sound engineers??? The telling of the future?? Do you have citation for this trumpet noise?? You seem to be heading into a bit of a crisis situation ! I would suggest going out more but well that’s not good advice right now. Perhaps PM DIY for some meditative support! !


The Foo Fighters was so loud, my chest hurt. May just have been my distance/location from the speakers but it was uncomfortable. 

Although not produced by trumpets, there is this:

The most dangerous frequency is at the median alpha-rhythm frequencies of the brain: 7 hz. This is also the resonant frequency of the body’s organs. At high volumes, infrasound can directly affect the human central nervous system, causing disorientation, anxiety, panic, bowel spasms, nausea, vomiting and eventually organ rupture or even death from prolonged exposure. 









COLUMN: Low-frequency sound is silent, but it can kill you


IT CAN’T be seen or heard; it can be indoors or outside; it’s not biological, environmental or radiation, but it can make you sick or even kill you.




fredericksburg.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

Last night on Washington Week in Review they were talking about the difference in vax rate between the parties. 61% of Republicans are vaxed compared to 91% of Democrats. I was shocked that it was not bigger. (or maybe I heard it on NPR yesterday)

There was a story on NPR about church going people believing their church leaders more than anyone else with Covid-19 information. Black churches have the highest vax rate of any churches in America. Polls among church goers show that the leaders in those churches urge their flock to take the vaccine. While white evangelical churches have the lowest vax rates and polls show they either don't urge their people to take it, or actively urge them not to.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 18, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> The Foo Fighters was so loud, my chest hurt. May just have been my distance/location from the speakers but it was uncomfortable.
> 
> Although not produced by trumpets, there is this:
> 
> ...


! Sounds painful!


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> Last night on Washington Week in Review they were talking about the difference in vax rate between the parties. 61% of Republicans are vaxed compared to 91% of Democrats. I was shocked that it was not bigger. (or maybe I heard it on NPR yesterday)
> 
> There was a story on NPR about church going people believing their church leaders more than anyone else with Covid-19 information. Black churches have the highest vax rate of any churches in America. Polls among church goers show that the leaders in those churches urge their flock to take the vaccine. While white evangelical churches have the lowest vax rates and polls show they either don't urge their people to take it, or actively urge them not to.


I would assume this new variant will affect those numbers ……. Na probably not .


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I would assume this new variant will affect those numbers ……. Na probably not .


I'm not sure who was getting them, but one day this week I heard there had been 6M shots gave that day, and only half of them were boosters.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> 80 % of new cases are 18-29 group .


but they're young and strong, with good immune systems...joe rogan said so.....we'll see how invincible youth actually is, i guess


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> 80 % of new cases are 18-29 group


That's the demographic Health Canada has been warning us about for some time now, the vaccine resistant. In a way it could be good news, depending on how many of them were vaxxed vs unvaxxed. I seems to indicate on the surface that the vaxxed are more resistant, I understand a lot of those cases are omicron? Delta affected youth more too and omicron appears to be the same, the original strain never bothered kids or young people too much, was much less contagious and there appeared to be more asymptomatic cases back then too.

If universities are gonna send sports teams across the country, they should at least make vaccination mandatory, or the province should, ditto for schools. We are lucky enough to have people in classes FFS, college sports, much less travel for it is an idiotic idea, only do what is necessary. We are not back to normal and won't be for awhile, this is the new norm, until science can get our asses out of the jam.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

Don't the courts have mandatory masks and vaccinations themselves? Would the SCOTUS hear a case from unvaxxed and un masked lawyers in person? Would any court? Are their staff vaxxed and is it enforced?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*U.S. COVID-19 vaccine mandate revived for workers*





A U.S. appeals court reinstated a nationwide vaccine-or-testing COVID-19 mandate for large businesses, which covers 80 million American workers, prompting opponents to rush to the Supreme Court to ask it to intervene


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't the courts have mandatory masks and vaccinations themselves? Would the SCOTUS hear a case from unvaxxed and un masked lawyers in person? Would any court? Are their staff vaxxed and is it enforced?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *U.S. COVID-19 vaccine mandate revived for workers*
> 
> ...


I would love to see a mandate for all in home service providers (like HVAC) be mandated here. We have 2 antivaxers that I would think should not be able to enter home. Their one of the reasons I work from home and not the office.


----------



## canndo (Dec 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I would love to see a mandate for all in home service providers (like HVAC) be mandated here. We have 2 antivaxers that I would think should not be able to enter home. Their one of the reasons I work from home and not the office.



I'm afraid the horse has left the barn. I think the time for vax mandates has passed. This new variant, should it prove as deadly as the last no longer respects the parameter of vaccination.

Thanks to their resistance we may all, again, have been tossed into the same tiny, unstable little boat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I would love to see a mandate for all in home service providers (like HVAC) be mandated here. We have 2 antivaxers that I would think should not be able to enter home. Their one of the reasons I work from home and not the office.


That's up to Doug, just federally mandated interprovincial stuff is covered by the feds. I do believe in mandates and have concluded that some people are too stupid or antisocial, not to have them. Almost everybody has multiple mandated vaccines from childhood FFS! We need to make some changes to our public health laws, pandemics are global and as we have seen borders can make a difference, even if to just slow it down. There needs to be more centralized authority over public health when a pandemic is declared, just like when a war is declared. We already have draconian public health laws on the books, or can make them constitutionally on a provincial level. This is just a reasonable reaction to experience, there will be resistant and militant people and folks will tire of repeated waves, we need to leverage our experience and what we've learned for future pandemics.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

canndo said:


> I'm afraid the horse has left the barn. I think the time for vax mandates has passed. This new variant, should it prove as deadly as the last no longer respects the parameter of vaccination.
> 
> Thanks to their resistance we may all, again, have been tossed into the same tiny, unstable little boat.


The vaccines are still effective, just not as much and those with breakthrough cases who are vaxxed seem to do much better. We have an explosion of cases, we will have to see how hospitalizations and deaths track with cases, when compared to a year ago. We will know soon enough, right now there is conflicting information as is always the case in the beginning.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> but they're young and strong, with good immune systems...joe rogan said so.....we'll see how invincible youth actually is, i guess


Not to mention them giving it to me when I need to go to the grocery store (Joe Rogan can eat the peanuts out of my poo) ……. and whoever else that’s in their family. Actually I was kind of freaking out a bit trying to book a booster but today I’m thinking we’re all gonna get it so hopefully it’s not that bad. Just talked to my kid and her husband has had basically a bad cold that’s starting to get better after 3-4 days. But 37 and pretty fit. What a shit show this planet has evolved to .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I would love to see a mandate for all in home service providers (like HVAC) be mandated here. We have 2 antivaxers that I would think should not be able to enter home. Their one of the reasons I work from home and not the office.


If you quit or retire early, tell them you will be available for consulting and contract work, you might make more money and have more freedom, you work from home anyway. I know lot's of guys who retired and consulted with their former employer and many of them are engineers. There's big money I imagine in air cleaning and UV sterilization installation and design, there should be a big demand from schools and other public places for effective retrofit and additional systems to manage airflows etc.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2021)

canndo said:


> I'm afraid the horse has left the barn. I think the time for vax mandates has passed. This new variant, should it prove as deadly as the last no longer respects the parameter of vaccination.
> 
> Thanks to their resistance we may all, again, have been tossed into the same tiny, unstable little boat.


That bit about no longer respects the parameter of vaccination, I don't think is true. What I've read thus far is that the Omicron variant is better at getting though the defenses even if immunized, between 30% and 70% less likely to become infected if exposed. But being unvaxxed is practically asking for Covid. The main benefit that remains after Omicron is that one is less likely to become seriously ill if one is infected by the virus if one is up to date on their vaccinations and booster.

Disturbing how the recent report said the researches saw declining prevention just weeks after the booster was given. But they don't say no protection, they say declining. It's still early and data is still very thin. It's going to be a couple more months before the story begins to firm up. 

I


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Not to mention them giving it to me when I need to go to the grocery store (Joe Rogan can eat the peanuts out of my poo) ……. and whoever else that’s in their family. Actually I was kind of freaking out a bit trying to book a booster but today I’m thinking we’re all gonna get it so hopefully it’s not that bad. Just talked to my kid and her husband has had basically a bad cold that’s starting to get better after 3-4 days. But 37 and pretty fit. What a shit show this planet has evolved to .


I figure if yer gonna get omicron, best to do it a month or so after a boost and while the hospitals aren't fucking swamped! I'm due for a boost on Jan 18th, but we have a big omicron outbreak here in NS now.


----------



## canndo (Dec 18, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> That bit about no longer respects the parameter of vaccination, I don't think is true. What I've read thus far is that the Omicron variant is better at getting though the defenses even if immunized, between 30% and 70% less likely to become infected if exposed. But being unvaxxed is practically asking for Covid. The main benefit that remains after Omicron is that one is less likely to become seriously ill if one is infected by the virus if one is up to date on their vaccinations and booster.
> 
> Disturbing how the recent report said the researches saw declining prevention just weeks after the booster was given. But they don't say no protection, they say declining. It's still early and data is still very thin. It's going to be a couple more months before the story begins to firm up.
> 
> I


The figure I have encountered is 0 to 20 percent.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Not to mention them giving it to me when I need to go to the grocery store (Joe Rogan can eat the peanuts out of my poo) ……. and whoever else that’s in their family. Actually I was kind of freaking out a bit trying to book a booster but today I’m thinking we’re all gonna get it so hopefully it’s not that bad. Just talked to my kid and her husband has had basically a bad cold that’s starting to get better after 3-4 days. But 37 and pretty fit. What a shit show this planet has evolved to .


Long Covid can affect a person who is asymptomatic. So, no. Don't give in. We still need to work, shop and go to school, so we are all likely to be exposed to the live virus at some time this winter. But mask up with N95, not fabric masks, follow social distancing guidelines, do the things they say we should do to stay healthy and it's quite possible to avoid getting the disease this winter. Not zero but pretty small odds of getting Covid.

Long term, I don't know where this all goes. But for now, it's not inevitable that we will all get it.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2021)

canndo said:


> The figure I have encountered is 0 to 20 percent.


I've seen numbers from 0 to 90. I guess the best thing to do is prepare for the worst and hope for the best.

_Edit:
Depending on the estimates used for vaccine effectiveness against symptomatic infection from the Delta variant, this translates into vaccine effectiveness of between 0% and 20% after two doses, and between 55% and 80% after a booster dose._
source


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Long Covid can affect a person who is asymptomatic. So, no. Don't give in. We still need to work, shop and go to school, so we are all likely to be exposed to the live virus at some time this winter. But mask up with N95, not fabric masks, follow social distancing guidelines, do the things they say we should do to stay healthy and it's quite possible to avoid getting the disease this winter. Not zero but pretty small odds of getting Covid.
> 
> Long term, I don't know where this all goes. But for now, it's not inevitable that we will all get it.


In any case we are all obliged to protect the healthcare system to the extent we can by protecting ourselves, whether omicron is enviable or not. The longer we can delay getting infected the less likely we will deal with overwhelmed hospitals that will soon be filled with the unvaxxed, for the most part. The rules remain the same, we all know them, N95 masks are plentiful, there is better testing and as more time passes there will be more effective treatments, if we do get sick.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Good luck, maybe it's something else, the flu is tearing up parts of Michigan.


Thank you Captain. I got a negative rapid test. But I still feel terrible. I got my flu shot a couple months ago, so ?. Just to be sure I scheduled another Covid test tomorrow, this time the more accurate PCR/NAAT covid test. 


injinji said:


> Good luck. We are having a lot of flu here in Florida, so maybe that's it.


thank you! I got my flu shot, maybe it’s a break thru flu.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you Captain. I got a negative rapid test. But I still feel terrible. I got my flu shot a couple months ago, so ?. Just to be sure I scheduled another Covid test tomorrow, this time the more accurate PCR/NAAT covid test.
> 
> thank you! I got my flu shot, maybe it’s a break thru flu.


There is a nasty cold going around too, you have fever/chills? The symptoms of omicron are different, but the case count is so low at this point it is unlikely you caught it. There are a lot of other things that can make you feel like shit though and if you are feeling sick when tested, if it's covid, it should show positive, if there is enough virus to make you feel ill.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure if yer gonna get omicron, best to do it a month or so after a boost and while the hospitals aren't fucking swamped! I'm due for a boost on Jan 18th, but we have a big omicron outbreak here in NS now.


Yes I saw that numbers are going up. Best time to get it? Lol I’ll try .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There is a nasty cold going around too, you have fever/chills? The symptoms of omicron are different, but the case count is so low at this point it is unlikely you caught it. There are a lot of other things that can make you feel like shit though and if you are feeling sick when tested, if it's covid, it should show positive, if there is enough virus to make you feel ill.


Yeah your right it’s probably something else. I have to call my doctor about my blood work results. One of the readings was super high .


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah your right it’s probably something else. I have to call my doctor about my blood work results. One of the readings was super high .


Hope he’s gonna tell you your THC was a bit high !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah your right it’s probably something else. I have to call my doctor about my blood work results. One of the readings was super high .


Good luck with the doctor! And good luck with your health.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah your right it’s probably something else. I have to call my doctor about my blood work results. One of the readings was super high .


Keep taking vitamin D and get yer levels checked too.


----------



## printer (Dec 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Keep taking vitamin D and get yer levels checked too.


And zinc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Yes I saw that numbers are going up. Best time to get it? Lol I’ll try .


Have a post boost omicron party! Or take classes at the local college...


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have a post boost omicron party! Or take classes at the local college...


You do it first and let me know how you feel k lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> You do it first and let me know how you feel k lol.


You'll miss out on that super immunity!  








Study finds breakthrough cases provide 'super immunity'


PORTLAND, Ore. (KATU) — If you’re vaccinated against COVID-19 and then you get infected with the virus, you could acquire “super immunity” to the disease, researchers at Oregon Health & Science University announced Thursday. Their findings, reported in the Journal of the American Medical...




wgme.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> The Foo Fighters was so loud, my chest hurt. May just have been my distance/location from the speakers but it was uncomfortable.
> 
> Although not produced by trumpets, there is this:
> 
> ...


isn't that what they think Havana Syndrome is from and the Russians are to blame?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Trumpets and sound engineers??? The telling of the future?? Do you have citation for this trumpet noise?? You seem to be heading into a bit of a crisis situation ! I would suggest going out more but well that’s not good advice right now. Perhaps PM DIY for some meditative support! !


it would be the first three sound samples like trumpet on this YT can an Engineer here identify? obvi we know what sound barrier break and meteors are and it's not this..what is it?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> The Foo Fighters was so loud, my chest hurt. May just have been my distance/location from the speakers but it was uncomfortable.
> 
> Although not produced by trumpets, there is this:
> 
> ...


this is what you are talking of but not the 'trumpet' sound that i posted.






last time i heard the HUM, it was someone outside my window area in their car sleeping with the heat on..and that is a bitch of a sound..sadly i can hear better than most as verified by the physicians here in Colorado

if there is hum that i can't identify i invented the use of ear buds..hum, noisy neighbors i'm experimenting with white noise currently as people pass by my front door and i don't wish to hear them or conversation. had a cheap fan that was dual purpose fan/white noise but it broke so i need to replace.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)

Another state senate seat that the Democrats can take. 

*"State senator who called for governor's resignation over pandemic rules dies after saying he was sick with Covid"*









State senator dies a month after telling a local radio station he was sick with Covid-19 while in El Salvador | CNN Politics


A Washington state senator has died a month after confirming with a local radio station he was in El Salvador and sick with Covid-19.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You'll miss out on that super immunity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's almost as if nature crossed a cold with ebola..transmits like a cold; bleed out circulatory like ebola. if you cross them they each lose certain components yet maintain the goal of rapid transmission; rapid deaths. Omicron at 70% faster spread in lung than Delta?

did we think this could even happen?

i know Uncle Joe didn't; instead of wait and see after 'there's more where that came from'..we got the *one* round of pandemic
money + two more variants; he made a mistake by thinking vaccine would fix it; all would willingly take it as @Roger A. Shrubber would say 'wrong'. this month is our last month that everyone no matter who you are will get $250 from Biden for* food a*nd i swear that last guy is still in charge because the calendar says the 19th and gee, would really like to have my SNAP..he says there's only 2M out of work?..i don't believe that.

but yeah immunity..because when they gave us $600, we stayed inside because we had pandemic relief to spend and keep us busy, the economy going. cheap asses.


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> isn't that what they think Havana Syndrome is from and the Russians are to blame?


They think it is some sort of microwave weapon.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> They think it is some sort of microwave weapon.


Yup even attack Canadian embassy…… WTF? Why would they when we’re all so “sunny ways” . We love everyone, well almost. Fuck Trump!


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2021)

Millions of Americans enrolled in Medicaid could lose their eligibility next month


Up to 15 million people, including 6 million kids, are at risk of losing Medicaid coverage once the public health emergency ends. State and federal officials are scrambling to prepare.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> as verified by the physicians here in Colorado


the same ones that say you're "neurologically different" ? i think you may need to consult a physician from a different state...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Millions of Americans enrolled in Medicaid could lose their eligibility next month
> 
> 
> Up to 15 million people, including 6 million kids, are at risk of losing Medicaid coverage once the public health emergency ends. State and federal officials are scrambling to prepare.
> ...


Luckily, I'm sick and poor enough that mine was re-certified before the stampede like SNAP even my Case Worker couldn't get anyone was on hold for 3 hours everyone wants to know where their SNAP is. Maybe MAGAT Space Lasers disintegrated the cash?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the fix: ear buds + play list.


i don't think the russians or anyone else are wasting time on developing a weapon that makes people feel odd for a few minutes, but if they were, you think listening to music on your ear buds would stop it?....¿


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the same ones that say you're "neurologically different" ? i think you may need to consult a physician from a different state...


nope. different specialist. and it was the person who was performing the test. when we we're going into the high notes i kept hearing this whirring sound lower than the high notes i was supposed to be listening for. i stopped the test and told her i could here something whirring and that it was complicating my ability to hear the high notes because i can hear them just not with competing sound.

she looked at me and said 'you could hear that?' me: 'yes, can you turn it off please?' her 'no it's the fan for inside the soundproof room and it's calibrated to not interfere..if you can hear that with earphones on, we can stop the test'.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think the russians or anyone else are wasting time on developing a weapon that makes people feel odd for a few minutes, but if they were, you think listening to music on your ear buds would stop it?....¿


it was reported that in havana the change in room actually made a difference but when going into say perhaps bedroom where they spend hours sleeping the feeling of sickness was concentrated.

i use noise cancelling feature and don't have to hear anything i don't wish to..wear mask to say anything and shade my eyes..it's my version of deprivation tank on the cheap.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> nope. different specialist. and it was the person who was performing the test. when we we're going into the high notes i kept hearing this whirring sound lower than the high notes i was supposed to be listening for. i stopped the test and told her i could here something whirring and that it was complicating my ability to hear the high notes because i can hear them just not with competing sound.
> 
> she looked at me and said 'you could hear that?' me: 'yes, can you turn it off please?' her 'no it's the fan for inside the soundproof room and it's calibrated to not interfere..if you can hear that, we can stop the test'.


That’s incredible !


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think the russians or anyone else are wasting time on developing a weapon that makes people feel odd for a few minutes, but if they were, you think listening to music on your ear buds would stop it?....¿


what would make you think you can hear anything else other than your ear buds?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> That’s incredible !


it's the Colorado weed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> what would make you think you can hear anything else other than your ear buds?


you think subsonics only penetrate your ears? they vibrate and resonate through your whole body, your ears are probably not even a factor when it can make your bones and brain vibrate within your body...the concept works, but it requires large "speakers", a large truck full of equipment, and a considerable power source...and then it makes people feel "uncomfortable"...it causes headaches and perhaps a little nausea...it's not a pocket death ray they can whip out at an event and target a single person with, although it would probably effect a small group around the target, as well.
there is another type, that is more weaponized, but again, it's a truck or vehicle mounted system, not a thing that can be concealed on someones person...

https://theconversation.com/sonic-attacks-in-china-and-cuba-how-sound-can-be-a-weapon-97380

the gut punch effect requires a short range, and a lot of power, both of which are going to be pretty noticeable....
these things exist, but get very little use, because they're not very practicle, and other devices exist already that do the job effectively...


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you think subsonics only penetrate your ears? they vibrate and resonate through your whole body, your ears are probably not even a factor when it can make your bones and brain vibrate within your body...the concept works, but it requires large "speakers", a large truck full of equipment, and a considerable power source...and then it makes people feel "uncomfortable"...it causes headaches and perhaps a little nausea...it's not a pocket death ray they can whip out at an event and target a single person with, although it would probably effect a small group around the target, as well.
> there is another type, that is more weaponized, but again, it's a truck or vehicle mounted system, not a thing that can be concealed on someones person...
> 
> https://theconversation.com/sonic-attacks-in-china-and-cuba-how-sound-can-be-a-weapon-97380
> ...


Subsonic is airspeed. The word you want is infrasonic.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 19, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Subsonic is airspeed. The word you want is infrasonic.


I know the word I was looking for lol. Didn’t this start as a Trumpet from heaven !


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think the russians or anyone else are wasting time on developing a weapon that makes people feel odd for a few minutes, but if they were, you think listening to music on your ear buds would stop it?....¿


Didn't see Russians on the list but LRAD (Long Range Acoustic Devices) has been used by over 20 countries. LRADs were used against Somalian pirates, Occupy Wall Street, Branch Davidian cult complex, U.S. invasion of Panama ,etc. 









Long-range acoustic device - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






As a teenager in the 80s, I built pest repellers (for mice) using ultrasonic piezoelectric transducers before they were commercially available. I have a solar powered probe that sticks in the ground, that produces frequencies that gets rid of moles. 



schuylaar said:


> this is what you are talking of but not the 'trumpet' sound that i posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct. - not the trumpet sound.

Low frequencies (infrasound) below 20Hz affect some people to the degree that they are ill. I believe this technique was used in Cuba. 

The Zug Island mystery has been solved - it was US Steel.









It Took A Pandemic: Mystery Of Windsor Hum Is Solved


For decades, Canadians living near the U.S. border swore they could hear a strange, low-frequency reverberation. The cause of the mysterious hum was resolved when a U.S. Steel facility shut down.




www.npr.org


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I know the word I was looking for lol. Didn’t this start as a Trumpet from heaven !


yes and i posted the YT here on this very thread. nobody could answer my question after listening to it.

here it is again. the first three sound samples.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 20, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> yes and i posted the YT here on this very thread. nobody could answer my question after listening to it.
> 
> here it is again. the first three sound samples.


I’m going to indulge in some blue sky thinking.

My best guess has to do with the acoustic version of mirage. Mirage is an optical distortion that happens because you have a refraction gradient from a shallow but intense inversion. Mirage can project an optical image from well below the horizon.

Many of those sounds could be from quite far away and, like a mirage, focused in on the spot where they heard it.
But that tubalike hum? That’s just freaky weird.


----------



## printer (Dec 20, 2021)

*NIH director says Trump, Republicans pressured him to back unproven COVID-19 remedies*
On his last day as director of the National Institute of Health (NIH), Francis Collins spoke on how former President Trump pressured him to endorse unproven medical treatments for COVID-19, such as "hydroxychloroquine and blood plasma."

Speaking with "CBS Sunday Morning" correspondent Rita Braver, Collins said, "I have done everything I can to stay out of any kind of political, partisan debates, because it really is not a place where medical research belongs."

However, Collins said he often had to face off against Trump for his refusal to recommend medical treatments for COVID-19 that had not been shown to improve illnesses.

"And I got into a difficult place, and got a bit of a talking-to by the President of the United States about this," he said. "But I stuck my ground."








NIH director says Trump, Republicans pressured him to back unproven COVID-19 remedies


On his last day as director of the National Institutes of Health (NIH), Francis Collins spoke on how former President Trump pressured him to endorse unproven medical treatments for COVID-19, s…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> yes and i posted the YT here on this very thread. nobody could answer my question after listening to it.
> 
> here it is again. the first three sound samples.


i'm not trying to be rude, but i don't give a shit about this horseshit, take it to the metaphysical mythological garbage forum and see what the navel starers there have to say, maybe? this has nothing to do with the pandemic...or anything else, as far as i can tell


----------



## Token Dankies (Dec 20, 2021)

You can't make money on alternative medicines like ivermechtin, its only 2.50 down here in Mexico. I don't advocate taking it I just find it interesting that all of the alternatives seem to cost less than tylenol in the states.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> You can't make money on alternative medicines like ivermechtin, its only 2.50 down here in Mexico. I don't advocate taking it I just find it interesting that all of the alternatives seem to cost less than tylenol in the states.


Alternative medicine to what? Scabies? Because it doesn't do shit for the Corona virus.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2021)

The morons have gone back to drinking bleach lol.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> You can say whatever you want dude, the mexican people down here who had covid took it and either it worked or the virus wasn't so bad because they swear by it. But you know, internet doctors know everything. I wasn't claiming it did shit because A. I didn't take it and B. I am not a doctor, but this forum is full of retarded fucks who think they know everything.


Yeah if you think this is coming from some internet doctor you should think that. 

But what you are saying is still bullshit. Based on actual doctors, actual scientists, and the makers of the shit you named, all saying that it is pure nonsense and is not effective at all in preventing or curing the Corona virus.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2021)

Reuters just posted an article saying Omicron is no less severe than Delta. It’s like creeping death for the unvaxxed unmasked. They were warned and given every opportunity to protection so as they drop dead I have little sympathy.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> You can say whatever you want dude, the mexican people down here who had covid took it and either it worked or the virus wasn't so bad because they swear by it. But you know, internet doctors know everything. I wasn't claiming it did shit because A. I didn't take it and B. I am not a doctor, but this forum is full of retarded fucks who think they know everything.


Wishful thinking is helpful due to the placebo effect.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Reuters just posted an article saying Omicron is no less severe than Delta. It’s like creeping death for the unvaxxed unmasked. They were warned and given every opportunity to protection so as they drop dead I have little sympathy.


The way cases are multiplying it won't be creeping for long, most cases are still delta though. Let's hope the breakthrough cases of omicron are mild at least.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

Yesterday the CDC said omicron accounted for 73% of new cases, it's already dominant.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

Biden to announce plan to mail 500 million free rapid tests to Americans next month


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

Do Rapid Tests Pick Up Omicron?


For holiday guests asked to take a test before arriving, how accurate will it be?




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

Virus Expert Warns We're in For a "World of Trouble"



Omicron is presenting "a very serious challenge," said Collins. "This variant with its 57 mutations is certainly a difficult one for us to cope with because it is so contagious—more than Delta, more than Alpha, Beta, all of the other previous variants pale by comparison in terms of the rate at which this one is spreading, doubling every two to three days first in South Africa, now in parts of Europe and the US is on that exponential curve right now," he continued. "So we are in for a world of trouble I'm afraid in the next month or two." Keep reading to see what he says to do about it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2021)

Yeah lots of dumb dead bodies ready to be chucked. here come the refrigeration trucks. Shit man, maybe even bluebird will score some serious cash for a load. Anyway I am kinda ready and have a feeling it’s going to be a quick death wisk through and by spring we will be done with this. I ordered every kind of mask available on my supply list at work, N95, small duckbills , regular duckbills , KN 95 and surgical.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah lots of dumb dead bodies ready to be chucked. here come the refrigeration trucks. Shit man, maybe even bluebird will score some serious cash for a load. Anyway I am kinda ready and have a feeling it’s going to be a quick death wisk through and by spring we will be done with this. I ordered every kind of mask available on my supply list at work, N95, small duckbills , regular duckbills , KN 95 and surgical.



I ordered some LG Airwasher KF94 masks to try, they have a extra long and thicker metal nose strip that makes for a better fit, supposed to be comfortable too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah lots of dumb dead bodies ready to be chucked. here come the refrigeration trucks. Shit man, maybe even bluebird will score some serious cash for a load. Anyway I am kinda ready and have a feeling it’s going to be a quick death wisk through and by spring we will be done with this. I ordered every kind of mask available on my supply list at work, N95, small duckbills , regular duckbills , KN 95 and surgical.


I saw this morning that this is as bad as delta in virulence and far more contagious. It's partly vaccine resistant, but the vaxxed have and easier time of it and the freshly boosted are well protected. Symptoms for many of the vaxxed are similar to a mild flu, for the unvaxxed it's a different matter. Everybody needs to wear masks in public, when they do, the odds of transmitting covid are very small compared to no mask, if those who are infected wear a mask it dramatically reduces the chances of contagion. This time around we have more of a choice and control over the situation, if we're vaxxed, boosted and wear a mask. The cursed will continue to suffer and die from lies, no matter how good the vaccines are.

Now the pandemic has become selective with almost 40% of republicans refusing vaccination and eschewing masks in public. Darwin or God will continue to kill and punish them with successive waves of new variants, the Lord works in mysterious ways! Well the Bible does say that the meek shall inherit the earth, maybe this is how God kills the assholes?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

Looks like Joe isn't gonna be the Grinch who stole Christmas and is gonna let the chips fall where they may with the unvaxxed. Go enjoy the holidays and when January turns into Hell, they won't forget to blame Joe when they get covid, because they don't like masks and needles, or big gubberment telling them what to do.

Remember when it was all a hoax? It will disappear like magic? Herd immunity? The Wu Flu? The bleach? Muzzling the CDC? The malicious incompetence of Trump? I hope Trump holds more free rallies for his base of white trash, make them big and pack them in tight, let's get it over with. Herd immunity among the Trumpers by spring, they are gonna come by it the hard way.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Biden assures Americans vaccinated against Covid-19 that they can go ahead with holiday plans despite Omicron surge


President Joe Biden aimed to reassure vaccinated Americans that they can still proceed with their holiday plans without fear of becoming seriously ill, announcing a number of new efforts to combat a surge of Covid-19 cases in the United States.




www.cnn.com


----------



## HGCC (Dec 21, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> You can say whatever you want dude, the mexican people down here who had covid took it and either it worked or the virus wasn't so bad because they swear by it. But you know, internet doctors know everything. I wasn't claiming it did shit because A. I didn't take it and B. I am not a doctor, but this forum is full of retarded fucks who think they know everything.


Is the vaccine widely available there and free? If you don't have access, do what you gotta do. If you do, and yet still go the route of ivermectin, that's sad and someone told you some bullshit.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

Let them eat dewormer and drink bleach, natural selection weeding out the morons.


----------



## Token Dankies (Dec 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Wishful thinking is helpful due to the placebo effect.


Unlike many of you know-it-alls, I don't pretend to know everything. The pharmacies down here aren't extortion like they are in the states and the dr doesn't charge 200 dollars to send a nurse in to check your vitals and spend 10 minutes with you before pushing drugs. There is an interest in keeping the community alive down here as it is generational and almost everyone is related in some way. 

America is an animal farm where the people with the most to gain are also the people sponsoring the media.

Down here there is a lot less emphasis on what the news says and more on getting the patient back on their feet again so they can support their family. 

I am not here to argue with fools, I ask questions because I am inquisitive not because I want to go to battle with fools over something neither of us truly know about. If you aren't a doctor stop tagging me in your bullshit.


----------



## Token Dankies (Dec 21, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Is the vaccine widely available there and free? If you don't have access, do what you gotta do. If you do, and yet still go the route of ivermectin, that's sad and someone told you some bullshit.


Most people are vaccinated down here by the chinese one synovac? they still get it and spread it around. Imagine being so smart that all you do is regurgitate what the television tells you and not actually research anything yourself.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Unlike many of you know-it-alls, I don't pretend to know everything. The pharmacies down here aren't extortion like they are in the states and the dr doesn't charge 200 dollars to send a nurse in to check your vitals and spend 10 minutes with you before pushing drugs. There is an interest in keeping the community alive down here as it is generational and almost everyone is related in some way.
> 
> America is an animal farm where the people with the most to gain are also the people sponsoring the media.
> 
> ...


----------



## HGCC (Dec 21, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Most people are vaccinated down here by the chinese one synovac? they still get it and spread it around. Imagine being so smart that all you do is regurgitate what the television tells you and not actually research anything yourself.


Well if that's what you have for breakthrough cases, and you do what you can to get a vaccine, I don't think anyone here will give you shit.

We take issue with people that have access to great medical care, but then reject it because they listened to some guy rather than doctors, they let their politics influence their medical care decisions. It's weird and dumb. As you say, we aren't experts. Plenty of experts do exist, and a large group is telling them to fuck off and instead listening to some dude rambling about bullshit that he doesn't understand while sitting in a pickup.


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> . . . . . . . . .America is an animal farm where the people with the most to gain are also the people sponsoring the media. . . . . . . .


That is 100% true if you are talking about PBS's Newshour. It is sponsored by the people with the most to gain. That is the viewers. It's free on You Tube, so no need for anyone to be misinformed.



https://www.youtube.com/c/PBSNewsHour


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Most people are vaccinated down here by the chinese one synovac? they still get it and spread it around. Imagine being so smart that all you do is regurgitate what the television tells you and not actually research anything yourself.


Back in the summer that vaccine was tested at 51% effectiveness. That was before the last couple rounds of variants.









Covid: What do we know about China's coronavirus vaccines?


Sinovac and Sinopharm jabs are being used in many countries that are seeing a surge of infections.



www.bbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

News from the land of stupid, sacrifices have to be made in the war on liberal democracy. By January the hospitals will be overwhelmed and the mortality rate will skyrocket. If the republicans don't pay at the polls for this shit, whose fault is it and why? Actions speak louder than words, votes are actions, so is dying and suffering because they swallowed bullshit and subconsciously joined a tribe. How many of their supporters can they get away with killing before they are finally kicked out of office? But the brown folks might get some and clearly they would rather die or live with waste and corruption, than let that happen.

Nationally 39% of republicans are unvaxxed, how many would that be in some red states like Indiana? The unvaxxed are mostly in geographic clusters in the red states, the redder the state, the lower the vaxx rate, it pretty much mirrors the election map on a state and county level. Give this shit a year and a couple more variants and it will do some serious damage to the GOP in places, the redder they are the harder they will get hit. It would sure be easy for some TV preacher to call the unvaxxed the cursed and this is all God's doing to kill off the evil etc, they could make lot's of hay with this one!  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Struggling Hospitals Despair At Prospect Of Omicron Wave*





Dr. Gabriel Bosslet, Indiana pulmonologist, talks with Rachel Maddow about the desperation of health care workers already franticly trying to keep up with the pace of unvaccinated Covid patients, and now facing a potential swell from Omicron infections and a Republican legislature making matters worse with political stunts.


----------



## Token Dankies (Dec 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> That is 100% true if you are talking about PBS's Newshour. It is sponsored by the people with the most to gain. That is the viewers. It's free on You Tube, so no need for anyone to be misinformed.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/PBSNewsHour


Pfizer sponsors every single news station, easy to look up and verify.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

The drug companies advertise on all major channels,they are trying to sell a product moron.


----------



## Token Dankies (Dec 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The drug companies advertise on all major channels,they are trying to sell a product moron.


You are such a brilliant mind that you can't even have a conversation without acting like a child. Your huge ego and small penis are probably the reasons.

BTW my family all got the moderna, I am not out here telling anyone to do I am just having a discussion and you happen to jump in like a clown with nothing productive to say... ever.

next thing out of your mouth is gonna be "trump supporter" or some shit when I didn't even vote for him, but anyone who questions anything is a retard to you. Look in the mirror smalls.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Pfizer sponsors every single news station, easy to look up and verify.


So they are paying for advertising on factually based informative media and that is somehow a bad thing?


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

It's all part of the master plan.


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Pfizer sponsors every single news station, easy to look up and verify.


When you watch the Newshour, you will see the underwriters listed at the beginning of the show. Most are large trust funds, think tanks, etc, etc. If any of the underwriters are actually in the news, they always mention the fact that they are underwriters. There is no need to be misinformed.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 21, 2021)

Something isn't adding up...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 21, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Unlike many of you know-it-alls, I don't pretend to know everything. The pharmacies down here aren't extortion like they are in the states and the dr doesn't charge 200 dollars to send a nurse in to check your vitals and spend 10 minutes with you before pushing drugs. There is an interest in keeping the community alive down here as it is generational and almost everyone is related in some way.
> 
> America is an animal farm where the people with the most to gain are also the people sponsoring the media.
> 
> ...


Where is down here?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 21, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Most people are vaccinated down here by the chinese one synovac? they still get it and spread it around. Imagine being so smart that all you do is regurgitate what the television tells you and not actually research anything yourself.


Funeral homes love self researchers.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Most people are vaccinated down here by the chinese one synovac? they still get it and spread it around. Imagine being so smart that all you do is regurgitate what the television tells you and not actually research anything yourself.


What information sites do you recommend?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 21, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> What information sites do you recommend?


My money is on Facebook


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My money is on Facebook


I don’t consider that an information site. They are uncritical republishers.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Where is down here?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 21, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I don’t consider that an information site.


I don’t either but danky might. He doesn’t trust “the news” down there so where does he do his research?


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I don’t consider that an information site. They are uncritical republishers.


sar·casm
/ˈsärˌkazəm/

_noun_


the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.
"his voice, hardened by sarcasm, could not hide his resentment"


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t either but danky might. He doesn’t trust “the news” down there so where does he do his research?


They never do disclose that. It’s why I like asking the question.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> sar·casm
> /ˈsärˌkazəm/
> https://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+pronounce+sarcasm&stick=H4sIAAAAAAAAAOMIfcRoyS3w8sc9YSmDSWtOXmPU4uINKMrPK81LzkwsyczPExLmYglJLcoV4pbi5GIvTixKTizOtWJRYkrN41nEKpGRX65Qkq9QANSSD9STqgBVAQD1fW7LWQAAAA&pron_lang=en&pron_country=us&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwik1dGArfX0AhWVk2oFHZxiDNMQ3eEDegQIBhAH
> 
> ...


Even so I still would like to hear it from the claimant.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2021)

Just putting this out there, real journalists in Mexico are true heroes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 21, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> They never do disclose that. It’s why I like asking the question.


Some do. Peej proudly displays the sources of his research. Speaking of Peej, haven’t heard from him in a while. I hope he’s ok.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Just putting this out there, real journalists in Mexico are true heroes.


Is danky really from Mexico?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is danky really from Mexico?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is danky really from Mexico?


If he were Tolkien Dankies, he’d be in a remote swamp, gazing raptly upon our precioussss


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

Here's where we stand for single dose vaxx rates in Canada, 5 to 12 year old's are still being vaxxed. The eastern provinces have an older population, many young people left to work in Alberta, the younger the demographic, the lower the vaxx rate, Other than the usual, mostly right wing loonies, vaccine resistance is mostly a problem with the young.




The difference in the vaxx rates between Canada and America is almost purely republican, age demographics are the biggest factor here. Older Americans tend to be vaccinated too, both democrat and republican. I have to say though, I've seen many unhealthy 50 plus people on videos of Trump rallies, I figure they are gonna lose a lot of 40 to 60 year old's by next election. Some red states and counties have alarmingly low vaxx rates and if this gets bad, will have overwhelmed hospitals and high mortality rates.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

Double vaccinated is only 40% effective against omicron, get boosted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Double vaccinated is only 40% effective against omicron, get boosted.


Boosting age will drop to 50+ here in a couple of days and lower still after that, 168 days after the second dose. I'm scheduled for Jan 18th, apparently the wait gives the immune system an extra boost, according to a study I read. I just hope I can avoid this shit until at least a couple of weeks after the shot. Even so, I heard that two doses still gives considerable protection from hospitalization and death, the unvaxxed are fucked and the ones mostly filling the hospitals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Some do. Peej proudly displays the sources of his research. Speaking of Peej, haven’t heard from him in a while. I hope he’s ok.


I think he got vaxxed finally, but I'm not sure, he's dead meat if he didn't.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think he got vaxxed finally, but I'm not sure, he's dead meat if he didn't.


More like a 2% chance, and maybe a 20% chance of long covid.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I ordered some LG Airwasher KF94 masks to try, they have a extra long and thicker metal nose strip that makes for a better fit, supposed to be comfortable too.


Those look comfortable. I haven’t tried them yet.


CunningCanuk said:


> Some do. Peej proudly displays the sources of his research. Speaking of Peej, haven’t heard from him in a while. I hope he’s ok.


You can’t be serious. Things are so much better without his pesky annoying rhetoric . he might have an intubation tube stuck down his big mouth finally shutting his lunatic ravings at rest .


----------



## printer (Dec 21, 2021)

*Massachusetts Activates National Guard as Coronavirus Cases Increase*
Massachusetts Gov. Charlie Baker announced Tuesday that he will activate up to 500 members of the state's National Guard to help the nonclinical support needs of hospitals and transport systems as part of steps taken to address a recent rise in coronavirus cases, according to a press release.

Up to 300 of the National Guard personnel will begin training this week and will support 55 acute care hospitals, as well as 12 ambulance service providers across the state.

According to the press release, National Guard personnel will be deployed beginning on Dec. 27.

Massachusetts Gov. Charlie Baker announced Tuesday that he will activate up to 500 members of the state's National Guard to help the nonclinical support needs of hospitals and transport systems as part of steps taken to address a recent rise in coronavirus cases, according to a press release.

Up to 300 of the National Guard personnel will begin training this week and will support 55 acute care hospitals, as well as 12 ambulance service providers across the state.

According to the press release, National Guard personnel will be deployed beginning on Dec. 27.

The press release also stated an updated mask advisory, recommending that all individuals, regardless of vaccination status, wear a face covering in indoor, public spaces.

The Department of Public Health stressed that this recommendation is particularly relevant for individuals who have a weakened immune system, or are at increased risk for severe disease because of age or an underlying medical condition, or if someone in their household has a weakened immune system, is at increased risk for severe disease, or is unvaccinated.








Massachusetts Activates National Guard as Coronavirus Cases Increase


Massachusetts Gov. Charlie Baker announced Tuesday that he will activate up to 500 members of the state's National Guard to help the non-clinical support needs of hospitals and transport systems ...




www.newsmax.com





Legal Votes Only
God, Biden is such a screw up.

Angel of Light
This is all just a hoax to hurt Joe's re-election chances. Nothing more than the common cold with a survival rate of 99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999%

Biden's Rebellion
Who wouldn't want to leave their families and jobs an take a pay cut to work for big pharma. They are separating children from their parents...

anizon
volunteers can easily go to the hospital, pretend to be sick, and take up a bed. you know, for the benign omicron virus, and solidarity with Hitler.

NeverSocialismInTheUSA
Everyone get your ammo/gun situation ready to go. This doesn't feel right.

trute
Next step is marshall law. Be ready for it. The dems know they are circling the drain so will take extreme measures. This is how socialist, totalitarian regimes work. We very well could be on the door of the apocalypse. I hope I am just being paranoid but I have never, ever seen things like we are seeing today. 
Don't think it can't happen. Ask Venezuela, Cuba, China, N Korea, USSR, Russia the Killing Fields of Cambodia, Idi Amin, et al. Millions died by starvation, murder or just plain disappeared for socialist communist totalitarian ideology.


----------



## Token Dankies (Dec 21, 2021)

With friends like you folks who needs enemies?


----------



## printer (Dec 21, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> With friends like you folks who needs enemies?


Please explain.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Most people are vaccinated down here by the chinese one synovac? they still get it and spread it around. Imagine being so smart that all you do is regurgitate what the television tells you and not actually research anything yourself.


The US and Mexico have nearly the same death rates due to Covid. 

Imagine being so stupid as to make a false claim that is so easy to disprove.












Free to read: Coronavirus tracked: has the epidemic peaked near you?


Find any country or US state in the live-updating and customisable version of the FT’s Covid-19 trajectory graphs




ig.ft.com





Now then, what is your point, exactly?


----------



## Token Dankies (Dec 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The US and Mexico have nearly the same death rates due to Covid.
> 
> Imagine being so stupid as to make a false claim that is so easy to disprove.
> 
> ...


Imagine taking an entire countries statistics and using it to disprove the small area which I live. I am done with you retards to the ignore list you all go. Have fun circle jerking yourselves in here.

Ya'll get the ignore list, I wasn't trying to prove anything at all but you guys are runnin around with small dongs and big egos thinking you need to fight over shit that doesn't even need fighting over. You just want someone to fight with and I am not your wife or your child so blow a goat.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Imagine taking an entire countries statistics and using it to disprove the small area which I live. I am done with you retards to the ignore list you all go. Have fun circle jerking yourselves in here.


lulz

Have fun jerking in your single wide.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> Have fun jerking in your single wide.


Token Dankies just made a expletive filled goodbye profile post that promptly got removed. Doubtful they will be back but maybe there will be an encore? Name calling and generalizing in the politics section doesn’t usually end well. Neither does suggesting that all the locals are taking ivermectin and that it treats Covid effectively…


----------



## HGCC (Dec 21, 2021)

I thought I was being nice and just engaging in conversation. Meh, oh well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I thought I was being nice and just engaging in conversation. Meh, oh well.


Don’t be so hard on yourself HGCC. You were being a nice kind gentleman. I have known you nothing less than a class act. Obviously they are mentally incapacitated and have a severe lack of social skills to see that.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Token Dankies just made a expletive filled goodbye profile post that promptly got removed. Doubtful they will be back but maybe there will be an encore? Name calling and generalizing in the politics section doesn’t usually end well. Neither does suggesting that all the locals are taking ivermectin and that it treats Covid effectively…


well dang, I missed it. 

Too funny that.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> well dang, I missed it.
> 
> Too funny that.


Same here.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> well dang, I missed it.
> 
> Too funny that.



Snowflake.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

Israel will recommend a 4th booster shot to people above the age of 60


----------



## HGCC (Dec 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Don’t be so hard on yourself HGCC. You were being a nice kind gentleman. I have known you nothing less than a class act. Obviously they are mentally incapacitated and have a severe lack of social skills to see that.


Tbh, I can be kind of a dick and not realize it, so do make every effort to be really polite until it becomes clear that is a lost cause. I legit feel bad if I don't give someone their say and they are just trying to express their views, even if I don't agree with them.

Imma make fun of you if that view is that you should drink bleach and put light bulbs up your butt or whatever they do. If it's a retread of old arguments, I'm mixed. Most are just old and stupid trolls so get responded to as such. There's always that little bit in the back of my mind wondering "well...maybe they really did think the Civil War was about states rights and we should have that conversation." I always regret that second guessing as it's always wrong.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2021)

*Texas QAnon cult is now drinking bleach, member’s horrified family says*








Texas QAnon cult is now drinking bleach, member’s family says


‘She was proud to tell us that she was the one mixing it up and giving it to everybody,’ says distressed family member




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## canndo (Dec 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Long Covid can affect a person who is asymptomatic. So, no. Don't give in. We still need to work, shop and go to school, so we are all likely to be exposed to the live virus at some time this winter. But mask up with N95, not fabric masks, follow social distancing guidelines, do the things they say we should do to stay healthy and it's quite possible to avoid getting the disease this winter. Not zero but pretty small odds of getting Covid.
> 
> Long term, I don't know where this all goes. But for now, it's not inevitable that we will all get it.



I am working that way but I just can't forget the Spanish flu where everyone in every tiny village on the Canadian shield and in Northern Alaska was found to have contracted it.

This thing is doubling every two DAYS. what must the R 0 be? I had people over for drinks and cigars during delta, everyone sits outside 20 feet apart, it was cool. Now I fear even that won't work.

We have been going out to dinner, off hours, few people in the places, that's over.

We even did Korean BBQ, all those exhaust fans were enough, maybe not now.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

canndo said:


> I am working that way but I just can't forget the Spanish flu where everyone in every tiny village on the Canadian shield and in Northern Alaska was found to have contracted it.
> 
> This thing is doubling every two DAYS. what must the R 0 be? I had people over for drinks and cigars during delta, everyone sits outside 20 feet apart, it was cool. Now I fear even that won't work.
> 
> ...


Korean BBQ was a peak experience. The thin-shaven brisket looked like a pink snowstorm.


----------



## mooray (Dec 21, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The thin-shaven brisket looked like a pink snowstorm.


Combined with that three inch barrel comment, you are on a roll today lol!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Combined with that three inch barrel comment, you are on a roll today lol!


Please read that last without innuendo.

*most popular Italian suppository brand


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Please read that last without innuendo.
> 
> *most popular Italian suppository brand


*thinks of five different sex puns
bad bad bad


----------



## mooray (Dec 21, 2021)

You mentioned being from back east, can I ask roughly whereabouts? How sucky were the winters?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> You mentioned being from back east, can I ask roughly whereabouts? How sucky were the winters?


Suburbs of DC.
I remember epic snowstorms in ‘78(?) and ‘83. I was in college (Baltimore) (24 inches of snow) and mounted a heroic expedition to a classroom whose scheduled instructor knew better.
The hike back home was scored in a minor key.


----------



## canndo (Dec 21, 2021)

I was lucky, my hobbies include work in sterile environments. I had dozens of n95 masks, boxes of gloves, bleach, spray, hepa filtration and an eye for microbes.

We even traded masks for liquor and treats.

But now? I'm really really tired of this crap. Do we know this variant is not deposited on fomites? Should we sanitize our mail again? Leave our canned goods in the garage for days?


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

canndo said:


> I am working that way but I just can't forget the Spanish flu where everyone in every tiny village on the Canadian shield and in Northern Alaska was found to have contracted it.
> 
> This thing is doubling every two DAYS. what must the R 0 be? I had people over for drinks and cigars during delta, everyone sits outside 20 feet apart, it was cool. Now I fear even that won't work.
> 
> ...



The early R O number was 3 to 4 with omicron, I haven't heard anything since.


----------



## mooray (Dec 21, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Suburbs of DC.
> I remember epic snowstorms in ‘78(?) and ‘83. I was in college (Baltimore) (24 inches of snow) and mounted a heroic expedition to a classroom whose scheduled instructor knew better.
> The hike back home was scored in a minor key.


My understanding of the differences between snow in the east vs west is that, in the east you get less snow, but winter is colder for longer, and in the west you get more snow, but it's not as cold and not as long. Does that seem true? What's the most snow you've seen on the ground back east?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> My understanding of the differences between snow in the east vs west is that, in the east you get less snow, but winter is colder for longer, and in the west you get more snow, but it's not as cold and not as long. Does that seem true? What's the most snow you've seen on the ground back east?


My experience is sort of backward. We got a …load more snow East, and it could last a month.
My western phase has taken me to the high desert. It does snow here but generally does not stay.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

US Army Creates Single Vaccine Against All COVID & SARS Variants, Researchers Say


Within weeks, Walter Reed researchers expect to announce that human trials show success against Omicron—and even future strains.




www.defenseone.com


----------



## mooray (Dec 21, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> My experience is sort of backward. We got a …load more snow East, and it could last a month.
> My western phase has taken me to the high desert. It does snow here but generally does not stay.


I'm envious. It seems to stick around here for a while, not like Truckee or anything, but we're a couple miles down a dirt road that isn't maintained by the county, which makes the big storms tough sometimes. We had power out for a week, a couple years ago. Trees across the road, stuck here for a handful of days, it can get old. I have family in Reno and the storms blow through pretty fast, get maybe six inches and it doesn't stick around too long. That's more my speed, I think.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> I'm envious. It seems to stick around here for a while, not like Truckee or anything, but we're a couple miles down a dirt road that isn't maintained by the county, which makes the big storms tough sometimes. We had power out for a week, a couple years ago. Trees across the road, stuck here for a handful of days, it can get old. I have family in Reno and the storms blow through pretty fast, get maybe six inches and it doesn't stick around too long. That's more my speed, I think.


I think I live 6000 feet lower.

I remember a winter in the foothills where the snow hung two weeks. Weird


----------



## mooray (Dec 21, 2021)

That sounds like low desert!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> That sounds like low desert!


Harumph. It is the high-enough desert.


----------



## printer (Dec 21, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Token Dankies just made a expletive filled goodbye profile post that promptly got removed. Doubtful they will be back but maybe there will be an encore? Name calling and generalizing in the politics section doesn’t usually end well. Neither does suggesting that all the locals are taking ivermectin and that it treats Covid effectively…


But, but... ...he was a well known member. Or she, although the fairer sex can be loony also, usually they believe the stuff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

An interesting discussion and predictions.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Yale Sociologist Nick Christakis: COVID-19 Will Reshape Humanity | Amanpour and Company*





With Omicron on the rise, what might next year have in store? Nicholas Christakis is director of the Human Nature Lab at Yale University and author of the bestseller "Apollo’s Arrow." He speaks with Hari Sreenivasan about the next phase of the pandemic.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Israel will recommend a 4th booster shot to people above the age of 60


It seems that the preventive effect the booster provides lasts only weeks for the elderly, if at all.


canndo said:


> I am working that way but I just can't forget the Spanish flu where everyone in every tiny village on the Canadian shield and in Northern Alaska was found to have contracted it.
> 
> This thing is doubling every two DAYS. what must the R 0 be? I had people over for drinks and cigars during delta, everyone sits outside 20 feet apart, it was cool. Now I fear even that won't work.
> 
> ...


I hear you. It's been two years and it seems things are getting worse not better. Yet, those N95 mask are pretty good. The social distancing measures do work. Dr Birx came through a year of working as Coronavirus Response Coordinator in the Trump WH without getting infected. She did it by by wearing masks, washing hands, social distancing, etc. The same procedures can work for me. I'm just focusing on the small stuff for now. 

My mother lives nearby in an assisted living home. She's a sitting duck for this thing and she has dementia so she doesn't understand why I can't visit her. So, I have to keep trying because that's all I can do. Getting infected is failure. I don't like failure.


----------



## canndo (Dec 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It seems that the preventive effect the booster provides lasts only weeks for the elderly, if at all.
> 
> I hear you. It's been two years and it seems things are getting worse not better. Yet, those N95 mask are pretty good. The social distancing measures do work. Dr Birx came through a year of working as Coronavirus Response Coordinator in the Trump WH without getting infected. She did it by by wearing masks, washing hands, social distancing, etc. The same procedures can work for me. I'm just focusing on the small stuff for now.
> 
> My mother lives nearby in an assisted living home. She's a sitting duck for this thing and she has dementia so she doesn't understand why I can't visit her. So, I have to keep trying because that's all I can do. Getting infected is failure. I don't like failure.


And that alone sucks my friend.


It all sucks.


----------



## canndo (Dec 21, 2021)

There is even more. I prided myself for not gaining weight during the lockdown. I looked good, my friend bloated up.

But in in the last few months, no legitimate exercise, enhanced alcohol consumption, naps at all hours and an unquenchable desire for sweets I have finally put on twenty pounds.

Fuck. Can't attend my gym, don't feel like anything but watching the news and American history documentaries. It was the diet of snickers bite sized and cheatos. 

Fuck.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2021)

canndo said:


> And that alone sucks my friend.
> 
> 
> It all sucks.


You know what sucks worse? Telling the whole world that coronavirus is a hoax. telling everybody not to get vaccinated and then getting iCovid and the last lucid moments or your life are the last moments before they put you under for intubation. 

Getting vaccinated, masking up, following social distancing guidelines, home cooking and doing what's best for me and mine aren't that bad.. Covid sucks. Avoiding it isn't much fun but it's easy compared to the alternative.


----------



## canndo (Dec 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You know what sucks worse? Telling the whole world that coronavirus is a hoax. telling everybody not to get vaccinated and then getting iCovid and the last lucid moments or your life are the last moments before they put you under for intubation.
> 
> Getting vaccinated, masking up, following social distancing guidelines, home cooking and doing what's best for me and mine aren't that bad.. Covid sucks. Avoiding it isn't much fun but it's easy compared to the alternative.


I posted that my wife's boss, the one that refused to enact just a few simple safeguards that forced her to quit, very recently died....of covid.

The worst is our inability to raise him from his coffin and shout to his fucking fat face " we told you".


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It seems that the preventive effect the booster provides lasts only weeks for the elderly, if at all.



I posted a 30+ year and still ongoing study in early 2020 that said natural immunity from known corona viruses did not last more than a year.
We better hope this new vaccine the army came up with takes a new approach that gives lasting immunity or like I've been saying all along, get used to yearly shots.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2021)

As for the new Army vaccine, the tRUmptards will never take it,never. Almost every pandemic or zombie movie ever made was about a military bio warfare or super soldier virus gone wrong. tRUmptards do not have the ability to tell the difference between fantasy and reality.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2021)

Bats may have evolved their unusual physiology and immune system just to cope with corona viruses and other deadly viruses. It may be beyond our ability at this time to develop a long lasting vaccine against corona viruses.


https://massivesci.com/articles/bat-immune-systems-ncov-sars-nipah-mers-ebola-coronavirus/


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You know what sucks worse? Telling the whole world that coronavirus is a hoax. telling everybody not to get vaccinated and then getting iCovid and the last lucid moments or your life are the last moments before they put you under for intubation.
> 
> Getting vaccinated, masking up, following social distancing guidelines, home cooking and doing what's best for me and mine aren't that bad.. Covid sucks. Avoiding it isn't much fun but it's easy compared to the alternative.


You know what sucks is the collective biases and maladaptive behaviour of people focused on the polarisation of society such as we have seen with racist bigots, homophobes and now antivaxers/vaccine enthusiasts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> As for the new Army vaccine, the tRUmptards will never take it,never. Almost every pandemic or zombie movie ever made was about a military bio warfare or super soldier virus gone wrong. tRUmptards do not have the ability to tell the difference between fantasy and reality.


I can live with biannual boosters, but 40% of republicans won't, the cleansing of America might take a couple more years. Five times as many will become disabled by covid than die and for most that will mean economic dislocation, loss of jobs and homes in gerrymandered districts. Serious cases of covid have become more or less optional now, in the beginning they viewed it as a form of biological warfare against blacks, but since vaccines, the tables have been turned on them.

Perhaps covid might end up saving the country by killing maiming and adjusting the attitudes of enough republicans and independents. Maybe America needs a real hard bitch slap to bring it around and keep the republicans home in November. You can rest assured that the unvaxxed will get covid by spring though and in America the vast majority of them are hardcore republican Trumpers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2021)

There are a large number of people too stupid to realize that nothing has a odor and not just their new amazon candle, we're fucking doomed.


----------



## printer (Dec 22, 2021)

*Army to announce vaccine that protects omicron and other variants: report*
The Walter Reed Army Institute of Research (WRAIR) has been developing a Spike Ferritin Nanoparticle (SpFN) since early 2020, and began early-stage human trials of the vaccine in early April.

Kayvon Modjarrad, director of WRAIR’s infections disease branch, told Defense One that the early-stage trials ended this month, and yielded positive results that are currently under review.

“It's very exciting to get to this point for our entire team and I think for the entire Army as well,” Modjarrad told the news outlet.

The SpFN vaccine uses a protein with 24 faces which allows for scientists to attach the spikes of multiple coronavirus strains on different faces, according to Defense One.

Modjarrad told the outlet that the rapid spread of the omicron and delta variant, as well as increasing vaccination rates, made the early trials take longer than expected. Those trials needed subjects who had neither been vaccinated nor previously infected with COVID-19.

Going forward, WRAIR needs to test how the vaccine interacts with people who were previously vaccinated or previously sick.

“We need to evaluate it in the real-world setting and try to understand how does the vaccine perform in much larger numbers of individuals who have already been vaccinated with something else initially…or already been sick,” he said








Army to announce vaccine that protects against an array of COVID-19 variants


Correction: This headline and story have been corrected to reflect that the COVID-19 vaccine the Army is developing has not been tested against omicron.The U.S. Army is expected to announ…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2021)

This was deliberate where republicans were in power.










Uncounted: Inaccurate death certificates across the country hide the true toll of COVID-19


In some counties, half of the spike in deaths during the pandemic is attributed to COVID-19. Researchers say that points to a massive undercount.




www.usatoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This was deliberate where republicans were in power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think people forget that though nationally 49% of republicans are ant vaxx, that many of them are concentrated in geographic areas that is reflected by their vaxx rate. Vaxx data is county by county, just like votes and the vaxx map looks like the election map. Because of this concentration of republican antivaxxers and anti maskers and because of behavior in these areas it should amplify the effects of the pandemic, like high community spread and overwhelmed local hospitals where the mortality rate shoots up and people die at home.

I compared the vaxx rates between Canada and America and the difference is purely political, there could be as many as 30 million unvaaxxed people who voted for Trump in 2020. Omicron is becoming dominate, but it's delta that is mostly filling the hospitals to bursting now with the winter surge. Some say Omicron is from 5 to 7 times more contagious than delta, as contagious as measles, few unvaxxed and even many vaxxed will escape infection by spring.


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Bats may have evolved their unusual physiology and immune system just to cope with corona viruses and other deadly viruses. It may be beyond our ability at this time to develop a long lasting vaccine against corona viruses.
> 
> 
> https://massivesci.com/articles/bat-immune-systems-ncov-sars-nipah-mers-ebola-coronavirus/


There was a very good Nova about this. About five million years ago when they learned to fly is when their T cells started staying on all the time. My thoughts is that since they fly at over 100 mph, the amount of shit they breathed in while flying triggered the mutation.


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This was deliberate where republicans were in power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Politics always play a big part in which deaths get counted. Most blacks were not counted among the Spanish Flu deaths.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

FDA authorizes second antiviral pill to treat Covid-19


The US Food and Drug Administration on Thursday authorized Merck's antiviral pill, molnupiravir, to treat Covid-19 "for the treatment of mild-to-moderate coronavirus disease (COVID-19) in adults with positive results of direct SARS-CoV-2 viral testing, and who are at high risk for progression to...




www.cnn.com





_Paxlovid combines a new antiviral drug named nirmatrelvir and an older one called ritonavir. Last week, Pfizer released updated results that showed the treatment cut the risk of hospitalization or death by 89% if given to high-risk adults within a few days of their first symptoms. If given within the first five days of symptoms, the efficacy was similar: 88%._


----------



## printer (Dec 22, 2021)

*China imposes lock down of up to 13M people in Xi'an amid COVID-19 spike*
China will impose an indefinite lockdown on as many as 13 million people in the city of Xi’an to curb the spread of COVID-19 in the region. 

The decision was announced on Wednesday and will take effect immediately. 

Under the mitigation measures, one person from each house is allowed to leave every two days to purchase necessities. People must have an important reason to leave their homes otherwise, according to The Associated Press. 

Per the order, all transit in and out of the city will also be suspended except for special circumstances, the AP reported. 

The decision came after the city saw just over 50 new locally transmitted COVID-19 cases. The policy is one of the strictest the country has seen since the lockdown in 2020 in Wuhan, where the disease was first discovered, according to the wire service. 

China has taken a hardline approach to COVID-19 measures, imposing lockdowns and strict masking and testing requirements. 

As the country prepares for the Beijing Winter Olympic Games, set to begin on Feb. 4, measures have increased. 








China imposes lock down of up to 13M people in Xi’an amid COVID-19 spike


China will impose an indefinite lockdown on as many as 13 million people in the city of Xi’an to curb the spread of COVID-19 in the region. The decision was announced on Wednesday and will tak…




thehill.com


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 22, 2021)

printer said:


> *China imposes lock down of up to 13M people in Xi'an amid COVID-19 spike*
> China will impose an indefinite lockdown on as many as 13 million people in the city of Xi’an to curb the spread of COVID-19 in the region.
> 
> The decision was announced on Wednesday and will take effect immediately.
> ...


Wow, we were just taking about China at work this morning and their early lockdown in Wuhan back at the start of the pandemic. Too bad it had already gotten out into the rest of the world before they went full lockdown though. 
Much like omicron now, it seemed like COVID was already everywhere once testing for it was ramped up back then though. 
Even with the polarized BS in the US over masks, vaccines, etc., I’m still glad I live here and not China.


----------



## printer (Dec 22, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Wow, we were just taking about China at work this morning and their early lockdown in Wuhan back at the start of the pandemic. Too bad it had already gotten out into the rest of the world before they went full lockdown though.
> Much like omicron now, it seemed like COVID was already everywhere once testing for it was ramped up back then though.
> Even with the polarized BS in the US over masks, vaccines, etc., I’m still glad I live here and not China.


I listen to a music program from a guy from here who has been in China teaching for years. While we had people dying and the economy closed down, they had life generally go on as normal once they reduced the transmission. I would not want to trade places, but there is no BS there about doing your part for society.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2021)

he has been in the Pandemic/Vaccine forum forever.









Bill Gates on Omicron: 'We could be entering the worst part of the pandemic'


In a series of tweets late Tuesday, Bill Gates says he plans to cancel most of his holiday plans and warned that that the United States "could be entering the worst part of the pandemic."




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> Politics always play a big part in which deaths get counted. Most blacks were not counted among the Spanish Flu deaths.


which really didn't originate in Spain but a US Military base in the midwest- see? we were blaming shit on others all the way back in 1918.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2021)

Attendees at Trump-allied conference now feel sick -- and they say someone attacked them with anthrax


Several people who attended the Trump-allied "Reawaken America" conference earlier this month now claim to be feeling sick.However, instead of contemplating the idea that they all gave one another COVID-19, they're reportedly blaming unidentified external sources whom they claim attacked them...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2021)

Of those 140 million infections, how many will end up in the hospital with a serious case and how many of those will be republicans? I guess we'll know by February, delta and omicron are tearing through Canada and America and we will have to see how bad it gets in January with the holiday travel and winter weather.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








'Enormous spread of omicron' may bring 140M new COVID infections to US in the next two months, model predicts


Outside the US, IHME models show the world may see approximately 3 billion new infections in the next two months, with a peak of 35 million per day.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2021)

The highest number of children being hospitalized since the start of the pandemic is happening now in New York.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> which really didn't originate in Spain but a US Military base in the midwest. . . . . . .


Who says nothing of import ever came out of Kansas?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> Who says nothing of import ever came out of Kansas?


at least one American knows it's history.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2021)

Omicron up to 70% less likely to need hospital care


However, a major report showed the protection from catching Covid started to wane 10 weeks after the booster.



www.bbc.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2021)

They have found 3 different variants circulating in Ohio deer.










COVID-19 variants detected in U.S. deer, virus capable of jumping to humans


Researchers add that the animals may also be a potential "reservoir" for coronavirus, meaning COVID could survive within their bodies and evolve.




www.studyfinds.org


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> at least one American knows it's history.


It's a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They have found 3 different variants circulating in Ohio deer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wonderful. I guess it’s game over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)

Fringe factions of MAGA world are imploding after Trump publicly advocated for the COVID-19 vaccine


Figures such as Alex Jones and Ali Alexander have come out in force to rebuke Trump after he advocated for the COVID-19 vaccines and booster shots.




www.businessinsider.com





*Fringe factions of MAGA world are imploding after Trump publicly advocated for the COVID-19 jab*


The fringe factions of the right wing erupted in anger after Trump lauded the COVID-19 vaccines.
Figures from Alex Jones to Ali Alexander swiftly rebuked Trump for his pro-vaccine stance.
Members of QAnon-linked Telegram channels said they felt betrayed after Trump encouraged more people to get the COVID-19 shot.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fringe factions of MAGA world are imploding after Trump publicly advocated for the COVID-19 vaccine
> 
> 
> Figures such as Alex Jones and Ali Alexander have come out in force to rebuke Trump after he advocated for the COVID-19 vaccines and booster shots.
> ...


It takes very little for Alex Jones to erupt in anger over stupid things. Dude is a caricature and it is mind boggling that anyone can take him seriously. 
As for Q-Anon and MAGA folks on Telegram freaking out, they have either awfully selective or even willfully poor memories. The Trumps both got vaccinated pretty early on. This isn’t some new betrayal against the anti-science/COVID is a hoax wing of his supporters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> It takes very little for Alex Jones to erupt in anger over stupid things. Dude is a caricature and it is mind boggling that anyone can take him seriously.
> As for Q-Anon and MAGA folks on Telegram freaking out, they have either awfully selective or even willfully poor memories. The Trumps both got vaccinated pretty early on. This isn’t some new betrayal against the anti-science/COVID is a hoax wing of his supporters.


Well with delta and omicron running wild, the antivaxxers are scared and on the defensive these days. I'm sure Donald's words felt like a stab in the back to many, remember you are not dealing with rationally motivated people here, most are driven by conditioning and instinctive propensities, they introspect very little, cognitive dissidence, ignorance and confusion are the norm for them. The last I heard there are around 49% of unvaxxed republicans and they make up around 24% of the electorate, plus right leaning independents. However they are concentrated in low vaxx red states and red areas of blue states, where they will overwhelm local hospitals and possibly drive up mortality rates. For every person covid kills, it permanently disables five more, a third of people who get covid end up with long covid and many have cognitive issues like reduced IQ.

Apparently it's a concern to some republican leaders and could affect the election in some places and it will fuck over huge numbers of their voters. Now it's the left and liberals who are vaxxed and largely protected, the unvaxxed republicans are looking and feeling like the suckers they are. They painted themselves into a corner on this one and all they can do is get sick and die, or swaller real hard and get the jab. Oh, and many who refuse the jab will lose nice jobs and income over this bullshit, it will clean a lot of assholes out of the police and military too. So, many will get fired and then sick too, perhaps disabled or with long covid and no health insurance, see how believing bullshit can fuck someone!

It appears that covid is MAGA through Darwinian selection...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)

No more annual flu shot? Researchers find new target for universal influenza vaccine


Scientists at Scripps Research, University of Chicago and Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai have identified a new Achilles' heel of influenza virus, making progress in the quest for a universal flu vaccine. Antibodies against a long-ignored section of the virus, which the team dubbed the...




medicalxpress.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2021)

The next Ivermectin? A shot of cough syrup and a glass of milk, we could do worse!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Early-stage research suggests a milk protein combined with Benadryl may help fight COVID-19


Researchers may have discovered an effective prevention treatment strategy for inhibiting the virus that causes COVID-19 and its mutations, according to the results of a recent study.




news.yahoo.com






Researchers may be in the early stages of discovering an effective strategy for inhibiting the virus that causes COVID-19, according to the results of a recent study.

The results of the findings from David A. Ostrov, Ph.D., of the University of Florida, were published in Pathogens in late November.

The report suggested that combining diphenhydramine — an antihistamine sold as Benadryl that is used for allergy symptoms — and lactoferrin — a protein found in cow and human milk — reduced replication of SARS-CoV-2 by 99% in lab tests on human lung and monkey cells.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## printer (Dec 25, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> It takes very little for Alex Jones to erupt in anger over stupid things. Dude is a caricature and it is mind boggling that anyone can take him seriously.
> As for Q-Anon and MAGA folks on Telegram freaking out, they have either awfully selective or even willfully poor memories. The Trumps both got vaccinated pretty early on. This isn’t some new betrayal against the anti-science/COVID is a hoax wing of his supporters.


But, but.... ...Trump ripped his mask off after he got out of the hospital.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2021)

Guess who's been showing up at hospitals with covid lately? Since most of the sensible people got vaccinated, that mostly leaves the republican wingnuts filling the hospitals. I seems the healthcare workers are disgusted with them too and tired of assholes and death threats from people who do their own "research". In many places there are laws being created to deal with this bullshit. Also wanna guess where this shit happens the most? In red states with low vaxx rates and hospitals overwhelmed by idiots gasping for breath and spouting bullshit.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Doctor describes getting death threats by families of Covid patients*





The Omicron surge and Covid-19 have frayed nerves and pushed the physical and mental limit of medical professionals across the country. CNN's Ed Lavandera reports on the toll it's taking as many hospitals near capacity


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2021)

January should be a tough month for Healthcare workers, most of the people who are ending up in the hospital are unvaxxed and they are arriving with an attitude and a head full of shit. Looks like they might take the healthcare workers out with them when they go, many will be burned out and some will quit in disgust from a unending stream of abuse and threats. The redder the state the lower the vaxx rate and the more intense the threats and bullshit, as their republican government throws them under the bus out of fear of their lunatic base. There are already serious shortages of healthcare workers and this ain't gonna help at all, especially in those places with low vaxx rates. Remember about a third of all covid cases among the unvaxxed lead to permanent disability and a higher percentage have long covid, this too will further burden the healthcare system.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hospitals, Health Care Workers Overwhelmed Amid Holiday Covid Surge*





Hospitals and health care workers are overwhelmed by staff shortages and hospitalizations as 1.3 million Americans have been infected with Covid-19 during the holiday week. Dr. Anthony Fauci explains how President Biden’s plan will help struggling hospitals.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 26, 2021)

printer said:


> But, but.... ...Trump ripped his mask off after he got out of the hospital.


I always imagined that like when Tupac got shot the first time and yelled thug life and walked out of the hospital. Just much more poorly done.

My response to both was the same,, a disapproving head shake and a "what are you doing dude???"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2021)

Study: Coronavirus can persist for months after traversing entire body


The coronavirus that causes COVID-19, SARS-CoV-2, can spread within days from the airways to the heart, brain and almost every organ system in the body, where it may persist for months, a study found.



www.detroitnews.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 27, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I always imagined that like when Tupac got shot the first time and yelled thug life and walked out of the hospital. Just much more poorly done.
> 
> My response to both was the same,, a disapproving head shake and a "what are you doing dude???"


Dear Mamma 2 pac was so talented . He was the “entire” package.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I always imagined that like when Tupac got shot the first time and yelled thug life and walked out of the hospital. Just much more poorly done.
> 
> My response to both was the same,, a disapproving head shake and a "what are you doing dude???"


except Tupac didn't need two takes.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> except Tupac didn't need two takes.


There's a good joke there about him getting shot twice...but I can't seem to word it right.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 27, 2021)

I just found out my anti-vaxer brother and his wife have covid..........I had to bite my tongue when he told me.
I imagine it will ravage his family..........they had their kids, their spouses, and their grandchildren over for christmas dinner........all of which are not vaccinated.
Frankly I'm amazed it took this long for them to get it.
I hope they come through it ok.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2021)

Mother nature is a homicidal maniac.










Massive New Bird Flu Outbreak Could Be 2022’s Deadly Pandemic


In the Galilee, migrating cranes infected with H5N1 are dying by the thousand, raising fears of a global pandemic.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2021)

Do it.










Fauci wants to “seriously” consider vaccine mandate for domestic flights


The U.S. is experiencing another wave of coronavirus cases driven by the Omicron variant.




www.axios.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2021)

*Morning Joe explains why Trump is suddenly changing his tune on getting vaccinated*


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Morning Joe explains why Trump is suddenly changing his tune on getting vaccinated*


They discovered math.


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Dec 27, 2021)

MickFoster said:


> I just found out my anti-vaxer brother and his wife have covid..........I had to bite my tongue when he told me.
> Frankly I'm amazed it took this long for them to get it.
> I hope they come through it ok.


No you don't.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2021)

Doctors should refuse to see those who are unvaxxed, I doubt if I could get an appointment without being vaxxed, phone consultations only, or find a doctor they can trust more than the internet. As for the clown with the 9mm, he can find another doctor too, I wouldn't subject my staff to that bullshit.

Family practice physicians can dismiss patients and more should do it to the antivaxxer crowd, who would want one of them showing up in a waiting room full of patients?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Healthcare Workers Face Anger From Vaccine Hesitant Patients*





With reports of doctors and nurses facing hostile patients, emergency physician Dr. Rob Davidson tells Jonathan Capehart that he’s frustrated with people who have chosen not to get vaccinated, but, he adds, “I’m really, really mad at the folks out there perpetrating the disinformation … basically spending every day undermining our efforts to do what’s right.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2021)

*Chris Hayes: How Omicron’s Contagiousness Is Changing The Pandemic Normal*





“This moment is, in some ways, one of the weirdest of the pandemic. We are nearing the two-year mark, and all of a sudden dealing with a somewhat different beast,” says Chris Hayes, discussing omicron’s contagiousness and how it’s changing the pandemic.


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Dec 29, 2021)

A lot of people are getting sick. I currently have covid. Pretty sure I'm gonna die.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2021)

They say there are 150 million unvaxxed in America and right now there are over 250K cases reported a day, but the number of infections is probably many times that, if you take into account mild and asymptomatic cases among the vaxxed. So let's say that the pandemic burns through most of America in say 100 days (ditto for Canada). So that means we should be through the worst of it by spring or summer and after that we will treat it as another endemic disease like influenza, perhaps biannual boosters for a few years until an effective vaccine is found or we become naturally immune to this coronavirus to the point where it acts more like influenza.

One way or another we should be done with this shit by summer except for boosting and that might depend on age an other factors, we are gonna learn to live with it, adapt. However we have a winter to get through first and need to slow the transmission down and over more time, to protect the healthcare systems from being overwhelmed.









CDC director explains new Covid-19 guidance as the US heads into a harrowing phase of the pandemic | CNN


Sweeping new Covid-19 isolation and quarantine guidelines were spurred by scientific research and what Americans would likely tolerate, the director of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Wednesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> A lot of people are getting sick. I currently have covid. Pretty sure I'm gonna die.


Are you vaxxed?


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Dec 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Are you vaxxed?


No. I'm gonna die.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> No. I'm gonna die.


Well, unlike many you had a choice, but no worry, only the good die young they say.


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Dec 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, unlike many you had a choice, but no worry, only the good die young they say.


I know.

I'm about to go write a country song about it..


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Dec 29, 2021)

Vaxxed people spread it. Non-vaxxed people spread it. Dogs and cats living together.


----------



## printer (Dec 29, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> A lot of people are getting sick. I currently have covid. Pretty sure I'm gonna die.


Seeing that you are typing you may just fine.


----------



## printer (Dec 29, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> Vaxxed people spread it. Non-vaxxed people spread it. Dogs and cats living together.


They get it also.


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Dec 29, 2021)

printer said:


> Seeing that you are typing you may just fine.


Think I'll be good. Like most.

Let's all freak out.


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Dec 29, 2021)

printer said:


> They get it also.


The dogs and the cats? I hope not. My little GSP is my heat blanket.


----------



## printer (Dec 29, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> Think I'll be good. Like most.
> 
> Let's all freak out.


Most of us will be good. But collectively there will be a whole lot who will not. And that will put a drag on society for many years to come. At the moment our local hospitals are almost out of ICU room even without the Holiday rush.


----------



## printer (Dec 29, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> The dogs and the cats? I hope not. My little GSP is my heat blanket.


Just looked it up. It seems if they get it they will not get seriously ill. People may not take the virus seriously but once it hits their pets, whole other ballgame.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2021)

CDC expects more than 44,000 covid deaths in January, that sounds optimistic, 485,000 new cases yesterday.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> Think I'll be good. Like most.
> 
> Let's all freak out.





Jimmy Slade said:


> A lot of people are getting sick. I currently have covid. Pretty sure I'm gonna die.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> The dogs and the cats? I hope not. My little GSP is my heat blanket.


dogs and cats used to be related. reading is fundamental.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They say there are 150 million unvaxxed in America and right now there are over 250K cases reported a day, but the number of infections is probably many times that, if you take into account mild and asymptomatic cases among the vaxxed. So let's say that the pandemic burns through most of America in say 100 days (ditto for Canada). So that means we should be through the worst of it by spring or summer and after that we will treat it as another endemic disease like influenza, perhaps biannual boosters for a few years until an effective vaccine is found or we become naturally immune to this coronavirus to the point where it acts more like influenza.
> 
> One way or another we should be done with this shit by summer except for boosting and that might depend on age an other factors, we are gonna learn to live with it, adapt. However we have a winter to get through first and need to slow the transmission down and over more time, to protect the healthcare systems from being overwhelmed.
> 
> ...


Almost half a million cases in the US yesterday!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 30, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> I know.
> 
> I'm about to go write a country song about it..


Just what the world needs, another country song. Hopefully you die before completion.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2021)

47,000 cases in Florida yesterday, Stinky is killing his worshipers.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> CDC expects more than 44,000 covid deaths in January, that sounds optimistic, 485,000 new cases yesterday.


and i believe we're still in..the..4th qtr..i mean i hate to be right about something like this but i did post it before anyone ever heard of Omicron.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2021)

Rumor is going two ways on the CDC cutting quarantine from 10 to 5 days. Some say they caved to pressure from big business. The other is that they know the next wave will be huge and they are hoping to get essential workers back quicker in the hopes of not seeing a collapse of the medical system.

A freind told me he went to one of those walk in emergency clinics last week for a non covid reason. He said the door was locked with a note that said to call and not come in, said it looked closed from outside. He called and was told they were short staffed and couldn't help him.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2021)

Michigan has decided to stick with the 10 days.










Michigan says it won't follow CDC's more relaxed COVID-19 quarantine recommendations


Michigan health officials say they won't adopt shorter federal COVID-19 isolation/quarantine guidelines until they review "the supporting evidence."



www.freep.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

printer said:


> They get it also.


the difference could be life or death. many a healthy person died with no co-morbilities..white, too.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> dogs and cats used to be related. reading is fundamental.


42 million years ago.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor is going two ways on the CDC cutting quarantine from 10 to 5 days.* Some say they caved to pressure from big business.* The other is that they know the next wave will be huge and they are hoping to get essential workers back quicker in the hopes of not seeing a collapse of the medical system.
> 
> A freind told me he went to one of those walk in emergency clinics last week for a non covid reason. He said the door was locked with a note that said to call and not come in, said it looked closed from outside. He called and was told they were short staffed and couldn't help him.


that is what happened; to make a few dollars, short staffed; let's just get everyone sick.

what happened to National Guard for hospitals? Javitz Center incoming? Tents?

according to the Biden Administration the Pandemic is over as of 1/1/22- a little short sighted..Trump is nuts;perhaps Biden should've taken the temperature of the patient before declaring a country free from plague.

now you'll have people sick, out of work or dead. UI is over SNAP has up until 12/31 to give the special pandemic allotment(our last).

i heard at the Food Bank last week was mobbed no one had food because no one's SNAP has been re-upped. yes, yes 12/31, the Great Goodbye!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> 42 million years ago.


we still have the Neanderthal.









HOW MUCH OF TRUMP'S DNA IS NEANDERTHAL?


Reconstruction of Homo Neanderthalensis Having over the years suffered three bad bouts of depression, the worst of which was postnatal...




edithorial.blogspot.com


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> that is what happened; to make a few dollars, short staffed; let's just get everyone sick.
> 
> what happened to National Guard for hospitals? Javitz Center incoming? Tents?
> 
> according to the Biden Administration the Pandemic is over as of 1/1/22- a little short sighted..Trump is nuts;perhaps Biden should've taken the temperature of the patient before declaring a country free from plague.


Imo declaring the pandemic over is a big miss from the White House. It is so obviously not the case that its one effect will be to reduce this administration’s credibility.

I wonder about more insidious effects, like reducing emergency aid to healthcare providers.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 47,000 cases in Florida yesterday, Stinky is killing his worshipers.


he no longer needs them; he's going to the Metaverse with Trump Media (like that's ever going to happen) but we'll let him think he can become President of the World!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Imo declaring the pandemic over is a big miss from the White House. It is so obviously not the case that its one effect will be to reduce this administration’s credibility.
> 
> I wonder about more insidious effects, like reducing emergency aid to healthcare providers.


he did that right away before Delta- one round of money? 'there's more where that came from' -Joseph R. Biden to make us feel secure after the Crimes Against Humanity we had to ENDURE every day!

Wake up, Joe! ..The Fvck, Man?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Imo declaring the pandemic over is a big miss from the White House. It is so obviously not the case that its one effect will be to reduce this administration’s credibility.
> 
> I wonder about more insidious effects, like reducing emergency aid to healthcare providers.


part 2.

sending us test kits en masse..for?<shrug>

people flying home Christmas and expecting a ride back? a fools errand

DEAR UNCLE JOE- WE ARE IN A FULL-ON PANDEMIC..SAYING IT'S OVER (LIKE THE LAST GUY?) WILL LOSE YOU VOTES. XXOO S.


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Dec 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Just what the world needs, another country song. Hopefully you die before completion.


I wish you and yours health and prosperity in the new year.


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Dec 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> dogs and cats used to be related. reading is fundamental.


You're saying mammals are related? That's crazy talk.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> You're saying mammals are related? That's crazy talk.


it was your reference, Darling.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Imo declaring the pandemic over is a big miss from the White House. It is so obviously not the case that its one effect will be to reduce this administration’s credibility.
> 
> I wonder about more insidious effects, like reducing emergency aid to healthcare providers.


does it matter what they declare? those that are going to get vaccinated, have, those that are going to mask, are, those that try to avoid crowds, do...the rest ignore any advice, and live like there's no threat, and continue to die from covid at at 5 to 7 times the rate vaccinated people die, depending on which vaccines they've taken...
businesses refuse to enforce mask mandates, karens and kens refuse to follow mask mandates, republikkkan governors sue to stop federal mask mandates...why even bother anymore? Biden should just come out and say "you all know what you need to do to save yourselves and your loved ones.
if you think that includes refusing the vaccine, taking invermectin, continuing to attend large gatherings, and going unmasked, then take what you get, and do not blame us for your ignorance, after we have given you all the information necessary and then some, and provided three separate vaccines for free to protect you...but hey, at least you'll die worm free."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 30, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> I wish you and yours health and prosperity in the new year.


Nothing personal. I despise country music.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does it matter what they declare? those that are going to get vaccinated, have, those that are going to mask, are, those that try to avoid crowds, do...the rest ignore any advice, and live like there's no threat, and continue to die from covid at at 5 to 7 times the rate vaccinated people die, depending on which vaccines they've taken...
> businesses refuse to enforce mask mandates, karens and kens refuse to follow mask mandates, republikkkan governors sue to stop federal mask mandates...why even bother anymore? Biden should just come out and say "you all know what you need to do to save yourselves and your loved ones.
> if you think that includes refusing the vaccine, taking invermectin, continuing to attend large gatherings, and going unmasked, then take what you get, and do not blame us for your ignorance, after we have given you all the information necessary and then some, and provided three separate vaccines for free to protect you...but hey, at least you'll die worm free."


It matters because we endured four years of the Oval Office converted into a bullshit factory. I don’t want to see bullshit from this administration, and officially declaring the pandemic to be over in a coupla days while the case graph climbs for orbit
is some bullshit.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nothing personal. I despise country music.


Only magats like country music.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It matters because we endured four years of the Oval Office converted into a bullshit factory. I don’t want to see bullshit from this administration, and officially declaring the pandemic to be over in a coupla days while the case graph climbs for orbit
> is some bullshit.


yes, it is, but states aren't going to do fuck all about it now...they half ass complied the first time around because they were expecting bodies in the streets and many more dead...now that they know that isn't the case, florida, texas, louisiana,...et al...won't enforce anything the white house mandates, so why bother...
Biden should say it's not over, continue to take whatever measures you can to protect yourselves, and then dump the responsibility directly into governors laps...give them total and complete control of their states responses...put the blame for the fuckery in the laps of those with their dicks in their hands...
and if you want to do any kind of business with the federal government, you follow federal mandates, or we can find new contractors that will, and that WILL be enforced by osha inspectors on a random basis, often.
but yeah, Biden shouldn't declare this over...it's far from over...and republican governors are stretching it out for as long as they can


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2021)

MickFoster said:


> Only magats like country music.


that's not true...i like some of it...there's a broad spectrum, and some talented people...and some shitty hacks...this doesn't suck


----------



## printer (Dec 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the difference could be life or death. many a healthy person died with no co-morbilities..white, too.


That was an answer to whether cats and dogs get the virus. There are reports of them getting it but not bad enough to cause them harm. But this opinion could change over time. Yes, normal white people in good health can get sick and die.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> that is what happened; to make a few dollars, short staffed; let's just get everyone sick.
> 
> what happened to National Guard for hospitals? Javitz Center incoming? Tents?
> 
> ...





schuylaar said:


> part 2.
> 
> sending us test kits en masse..for?<shrug>
> 
> ...


----------



## printer (Dec 30, 2021)

MickFoster said:


> Only magats like country music.


Hey! I like all kinds of music, some more than others. Lot of crappy CW, but still some good stuff. Don't make me a maggot.


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2021)

MickFoster said:


> Only magats like country music.


There is the country that don't suck exception.


----------



## printer (Dec 30, 2021)

*Trump fires up vaccine tensions*
Veteran GOP strategist Keith Naughton said he was “a little” surprised by Trump’s recent cheerleading of the vaccines, given the former president's claim earlier this year that he was unlikely to get a COVID-19 booster. But he said it also made political sense. 

“On the surface it’s surprising. But when you think about it, it’s a sensible thing,” he said. “It’s a sign that he is running. I think he knows he can’t just be part of that extremist side, he’s got to branch out.” 

Days before the Owens interview, Trump was booed by some in the crowd when he told conservative commentator Bill O'Reilly that he had received a COVID-19 vaccine booster shot.

The former president seemed frustrated, saying it was a mistake for people to turn against the vaccines and that it was smart to campaign on their development.

“Look, we did something that was historic, we saved tens of millions of lives worldwide. We, together, all of us, not me,” said Trump.

“Take credit for it. Take credit for it. It's great. What we've done is historic. Don't let them take it away. Don't take it away from ourselves. You are playing right into their hands when you sort of like, 'Oh, the vaccine,’” he added.

Some Republicans welcomed Trump’s remarks, saying it will help their party if they are not tagged with an anti-vaccine label. A few also think it could lead to more people getting vaccinated.

“Absolutely. Because what you had is just a crescendo of misinformation from the small but loud anti-vaccine voice,” one Trump ally said when asked if the remarks could lead to more Republicans getting vaccinated.

“For the past year, some of these fringe voices were allowed to speak, and then he didn't respond to it. Now he spoke, and now these fringe voices just realize how small their voices are compared to the former president of the United States.”

GOP pollster Robert Blizzard said if Trump does run, he needs to expand his base, as does his party. He and other sources suggested the recent messaging offered some potential for doing so.

The pro-vaccine remarks from Trump did not trigger a notable backlash, though Owens later suggested Trump was unable to adequately research the vaccines online because of his age. Infowars host Owen Shroyer said the remarks could “leave a bad taste in our mouth.”

It’s unclear how Trump plans to proceed talking about the vaccines, which would inevitably lead to conflict with parts of the right.

“There is a chunk of the base that just doesn’t trust the vaccines, and I think there was a real feeling that Trump was with them on that,” one Republican operative said. “I think hearing him actually point out that, you know, the vaccines are safe — there’s kind of this inherent tension with the anti-vax crowd who likes the president, who, rightly or wrongly, thinks he’s on their side.”

“It’s a weird dynamic,” the operative added.








Trump fires up vaccine tensions


Former President Trump is touting his administration’s work in developing life-saving COVID-19 vaccines, putting him at odds with a portion of his base that is skeptical or opposed to the vac…




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> There is the country that don't suck exception.


I also like this Beatles country song:


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> *does it matter what they declare?* those that are going to get vaccinated, have, those that are going to mask, are, those that try to avoid crowds, do...the rest ignore any advice, and live like there's no threat, and continue to die from covid at at 5 to 7 times the rate vaccinated people die, depending on which vaccines they've taken...
> businesses refuse to enforce mask mandates, karens and kens refuse to follow mask mandates, republikkkan governors sue to stop federal mask mandates...why even bother anymore? Biden should just come out and say "you all know what you need to do to save yourselves and your loved ones.
> if you think that includes refusing the vaccine, taking invermectin, continuing to attend large gatherings, and going unmasked, then take what you get, and do not blame us for your ignorance, after we have given you all the information necessary and then some, and provided three separate vaccines for free to protect you...but hey, at least you'll die worm free."


yes. because Joe Rob was supposed to be the kindler gentler man who worked across the aisle for so many years and was the VP for 8..the experienced one who will put an end to the Trump Horror Show.

*THE ONE WHO UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES WOULD LIE TO US? 2M UI? LIE! 'there's more where that came from' on $1400 +300 for UI. LIE!*

i personally would love to have a Class Action suit on behalf of the American people for Crimes Against Humanity and yes, it was.

i'm worse off this year than i was with last Christmas because SNAP is making everyone wait until tomorrow for benefits that should've been already 12/31, infvckingdeed.

i'm hearing lots of horns out there like a celebration did someone just die? checking memory banks for new info now..nothing i guess.

the issue at hand and that @CatHedral agreed; no aide to our hospitals by National Guard; ummmmmm that's what they're there for? antivaxxers will continue to show up at the ER and they will continue to take them with what medical staff?

this doesn't add up; something is not right..who is really running our country?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> yes. because Joe Rob was supposed to be the kindler gentler man who worked across the aisle for so many years and was the VP for 8..the experienced one who will put an end to the Trump Horror Show.
> 
> *THE ONE WHO UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES WOULD LIE TO US? 2M UI? LIE! 'there's more where that came from' on $1400 +300 for UI. LIE!*
> 
> ...


i don't recall that being a part of his platform, being the kinder, gentler man...i do recall thinking he was a more intelligent, more stable, more reasonable (sane) man...but i've never thought of Biden as kind or gentle. he dove into empire building with both feet, he supported the war in libya, he supported the war in iraq, then he misrepresented what he said, when he said it...and how he said it....¿
https://www.factcheck.org/2019/09/bidens-record-on-iraq-war/
but my point is that, while i'm not one of those people who say "all politicians suck just the same"...all politicians do suck, just in different ways, and to expect someone to be a snow pure angel just because they replaced trump is highly naive....Joe has his skeletons, there's just a lot less of them, and they aren't nearly as grisly as the trump crowd's meat locker of a closet


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> yes. because Joe Rob was supposed to be the kindler gentler man who worked across the aisle for so many years and was the VP for 8..the experienced one who will put an end to the Trump Horror Show.
> 
> *THE ONE WHO UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES WOULD LIE TO US? 2M UI? LIE! 'there's more where that came from' on $1400 +300 for UI. LIE!*
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that you are running low this month. But you seem to be confused about when SNAP benefits are deposited. 

*Monthly benefit deposit schedule. **(Colorado)*
Last updated: 01/02/2020

Benefits are sent out from the 1st to the 10th of every month, based on the last digit of your SSN.
If your:

SSN ends inBenefits available11st of the month22nd of the month33rd of the month44th of the month55th of the month66th of the month77th of the month88th of the month99th of the month10th of the month


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> yes. because Joe Rob was supposed to be the kindler gentler man who worked across the aisle for so many years and was the VP for 8..the experienced one who will put an end to the Trump Horror Show.
> 
> *THE ONE WHO UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES WOULD LIE TO US? 2M UI? LIE! 'there's more where that came from' on $1400 +300 for UI. LIE!*
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you are running low this month. But you seem to be confused about when SNAP benefits are deposited.
> 
> *Monthly benefit deposit schedule. **(Colorado)*
> Last updated: 01/02/2020
> ...




we have a special allotment October, November and December 2021. it has nothing to do with the above, Sir.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> yes. because Joe Rob was supposed to be the kindler gentler man who worked across the aisle for so many years and was the VP for 8..the experienced one who will put an end to the Trump Horror Show.
> 
> *THE ONE WHO UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES WOULD LIE TO US? 2M UI? LIE! 'there's more where that came from' on $1400 +300 for UI. LIE!*
> 
> ...


Cards Against Humanity is just such a better time all around.

And for completeness’s sake I was wondering out loud. I have no facts on the matter


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Cards Against Humanity is just such a better time all around.
> 
> And for completeness’s sake I was wondering out loud. I have no facts on the matter


wondering out loud is part of the democratic process..we're allowed to say what we think.

as far as the Rightie who comes here and complains; all they add is click bait and no substance..what's to debate?

i personally welcome the Rightie and their ideas.

and it is true..did we say on 1/6 where's the National Guard? well, i'm asking it again now..what's Uncle Joe doing? i would feel a little bit better if he would loop us in.

Biden and Schumer have no one to blame but themselves for trusting that scoundrel Manchin.

i wonder what Putin readout will bring today?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> wondering out loud is part of the democratic process..we're allowed to say what we think.
> 
> as far as the Rightie who comes here and complains; all they add is click bait and no substance..what's to debate?
> 
> ...


Yeah, at the risk of complaining, I really expected more consistency from this administration. I could be underestimating the sheer mass of obstacles left by the retreating Mongol horde.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Yeah, at the risk of complaining, I really expected more consistency from this administration. I could be underestimating the sheer mass of obstacles le*ft by the retreating Mongol horde.*


i totally factor that in..saying only 2M remain unemployed or on UI is a boldface lie; i spent 10 years at a Fortune 1000 in Payroll, EE Leasing and Major Markets..benefits were my specialty along with 501(c)(3), Restaurant (it's different payroll) SaaS..therefore i have more knowledge on the subject and he's not including the people that just got kicked off. that's why you can't even get in touch with services here; they did a huge dump off PUA.

I'm still active in the UI system

the other boldface lie was 'there's more where that came from'..1x deal we just heard about Delta..then came Omicron. i don't want a Trump; i know he's had much on his plate but taking a train ride to tell all far and wide about BBB?- we have technology now; everybody knows.

the papers can't find anything positive to say about Biden and this is worrying me.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> wondering out loud is part of the democratic process..we're allowed to say what we think.
> 
> as far as the Rightie who comes here and complains; all they add is click bait and no substance..what's to debate?
> 
> ...


righties have ideas?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> we have a special allotment October, November and December 2021. it has nothing to do with the above, Sir.


I'm sorry that you have to wait until tomorrow.

Because you haven't explained your situation and expected me to do the digging for information, I offer little sympathy other than that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2021)

U.S. reports more than 500,000 new coronavirus cases, with some states yet to report


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> U.S. reports more than 500,000 new coronavirus cases, with some states yet to report


Testing is overwhelmed and most cases except serious ones are going unreported, so far, most vaxxed and boosted people probably don't bother to get tested unless they are real sick. I expect the real numbers are several times that and that this thing should pretty well burn through most potential victims by spring. Not many restrictions this time around, just enough to keep the pressure off the hospitals, if the unvaxxed and unmasked want it that way, that's how it will be, good luck with that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2021)

November was Russia’s deadliest month of the Covid-19 pandemic, with a record 85,527 confirmed deaths tied to the virus


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Testing is overwhelmed and most cases except serious ones are going unreported, so far, most vaxxed and boosted people probably don't bother to get tested unless they are real sick. I expect the real numbers are several times that and that this thing should pretty well burn through most potential victims by spring. Not many restrictions this time around, just enough to keep the pressure off the hospitals, if the unvaxxed and unmasked want it that way, that's how it will be, good luck with that.


People who have not been vaccinated by now are going to stay that way. Most of them have already been infected by one of the earlier variants or maybe the wild strain of SARS 2 CoV-2. With the emergence of the Omicron variant, they are due for their next infection. This is our new normal. Every now and then the virus will find a cluster of people who are due for their next infection and oblige them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> People who have not been vaccinated by now are going to stay that way. Most of them have already been infected by one of the earlier variants or maybe the wild strain of SARS 2 CoV-2. With the emergence of the Omicron variant, they are due for their next infection. This is our new normal. Every now and then the virus will find a cluster of people who are due for their next infection and oblige them.


We are beginning to adapt to endemic conditions, the vaxxed and boosted are less concerned and most kids can be protected. The public has pandemic fatigue and severe NPI's would not be popular, or do much good, masks should help to slow it down and that's seems to be the goal, slow it down so the hospitals have a fighting chance. I get boosted in 3 weeks and I'm laying low until then plus a couple of weeks, since we have a major outbreak of delta and omicron. I think this one is gonna get most folks by spring, even the vaxxed and boosted, though we should have asymptomatic or mild cases for the most part. Like you said this will be with us in pockets, but if the pockets are small enough by summer we can cope just like the flu. A combination of vaxxed and natural immunity will emerge in most until a better vaccine comes along. In any case, I figure this winter should see the end of it, for the most part. We have to wait and see how January turns out, I have a feeling it's gonna be bad, the worse it is, the quicker it passes though.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are beginning to adapt to endemic conditions, the vaxxed and boosted are less concerned and most kids can be protected. The public has pandemic fatigue and severe NPI's would not be popular, or do much good, masks should help to slow it down and that's seems to be the goal, slow it down so the hospitals have a fighting chance. I get boosted in 3 weeks and I'm laying low until then plus a couple of weeks, since we have a major outbreak of delta and omicron. I think this one is gonna get most folks by spring, even the vaxxed and boosted, though we should have asymptomatic or mild cases for the most part. Like you said this will be with us in pockets, but if the pockets are small enough by summer we can cope just like the flu. A combination of vaxxed and natural immunity will emerge in most until a better vaccine comes along. In any case, I figure this winter should see the end of it, for the most part. We have to wait and see how January turns out, I have a feeling it's gonna be bad, the worse it is, the quicker it passes though.


Yeah, I hear you. People are giving up on staying safe. A lot are, not all. With this Omicron surge, which we are only beginning to experience, I'm going back to lockdown procedures and will stay at home until the crisis passes. After that I'll reassess. The vaccines seem to be working in that they prevent severe disease in most cases. I'll keep up with booster schedule and maybe next year will be the time I start being active again.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2021)

Over 600,000


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 30, 2021)

Speaking of lockdown.

Man, I really, really miss going to my local athletic center for excercise. Now that the rainy season is in full effect, getting any excercise doesn't make my to do list.

So, I'm working on a healthier, leaner diet before I need to buy the next size up in jeans. This gem from South India, Tamil region is a real find:


Lentil and onion Adai


Adai, Lentil and Onion

Serving Size : 6
Categories : Breads, Gluten Free, Vegetarian, Vegetarian, Indian

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
dry ingredients for soaking and grinding:
1/2 cup urad dal
1/2 cup chana dal
1/2 cup toor dal
1 cup medium-grain white rice
3 whole chili de arbol

Remaining ingredients to mix with blend:
1/4 cup fresh coconut -- grated
1 medium onion -- chopped fine
1/4 cup fresh coriander -- chopped
1/2 teaspoon asafetida -- powder
1 tablespoon fresh ginger -- grated
1 teaspoon of salt
8 whole fresh curry leaves -- torn up
oil for frying

Mix together the dry ingredients and wash until water is clear, about three times.
Cover with ample water and let soak for 2 hours
Drain and put the soaked ingredients into a blender, add 1 cup water at first. Blend and add enough water to allow the blender to work.
Grind to make a coarse, thick spreadable batter.
Transfer to a bowl, add the remaining ingredients and mix together.

Cook similar to a pancake:

Heat a griddle or skillet until hot and drops of water form beads. I use a non-stick pan, otherwise, I would add a little oil to the pan before pouring the batter.

Take a ladle full of the batter and pour at the center of the tawa-skillet-griddle. Immediately start to spread the batter from the center out in a circular motion in one direction (I prefer clockwise). Try to spread thin. I cook mine without oil but most recipes describe drizzling 1 tsp sesame oil around the edge of the pancake and a little in the center. When the edges start to lift and the underside is brown, flip the adai over to brown both sides. Cook to desired level of doneness

Serve with any chutney, sambar, soup or salad



At 260 calories in two of these adai, it comes packed with nutrition and almost no fat. 23% RDA protein, 40% RDA fiber, 14% RDA potassium, 120% RDA Vitamin C and traces of other nutrients as well.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Over 600,000


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)

From the news reports it looks like it's gonna be a Helluva winter. One way of looking at it we are having a fast natural vaccination and boosting program! The unvaxxed are gonna be vaxxed the hard way by spring and if you ain't boosted, you will most likely be the natural way, thought the ride shouldn't be too rough. Covid is gonna burn through the unvaxxed and vulnerable in North America pretty quickly and we could even see cases start to drop as early as February. The hospitals are already overwhelmed in many places and it will likely get much worse. However I figure that by next summer things should look up and hopefully it will be mostly behind us by election season in America.

Virologist still believe this virus has a limited mutagenic potential when compared to other viruses, but it's thrown us some curveballs. It's endemic and will be with us until we get better vaccines, which they are working on and better treatments will continue to blunt it's impact and reduce mortality rates to acceptable levels. Another thing is happening too, pandemic response is moving up in priority to military level as governments globally realize how much damage they can do. We are gonna see more international cooperation on this front, it's everybody's problem and a global issue. We are also gonna see a lot more science, progress and vaccine manufacturing in more countries, we won't soon forget this lesson.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)

Experts, governors warn of U.S. Omicron 'blizzard' in weeks ahead


U.S. health experts on Thursday urged Americans to prepare for severe disruptions in coming weeks as the rising wave of COVID-19 cases led by the Omicron variant threatened hospitals, schools and other sectors impacting their daily lives. The warning came as the United States reached a record...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)

The Hospitals are Hell all over in America, more so in the low vaxx areas, things are breaking down and mortality rates should go up as treatment quality and resources go down.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








‘I don’t know how much more we can take’: Northeast Ohio health care providers reveal what’s happening within hospital walls


Cleveland.com and The Plain Dealer spoke with four local health care providers on the condition of anonymity, so they could freely describe what’s happening inside area hospitals and the toll it has taken on them.




www.cleveland.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2021)

A friend of mine had a heart attack this afternoon. He's now parked in a ER hallway awaiting tests to see how bad, surrounded by covid patients. He survived covid about a year ago but it damaged him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> A friend of mine had a heart attack this afternoon. He's now parked in a ER hallway awaiting tests to see how bad, surrounded by covid patients. He survived covid about a year ago but it damaged him.


It's a bad time to get regularly sick or injured, those can be added to the toll too. I think covid is gonna give us one last viscous kick to the nuts and be largely gone by summer, having burned through most potential victims by spring. It is endemic, but increasingly manageable, though it might keep giving the unvaxxed and boosted lumps into the future.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2021)

Him and his wife were already damaged by covid, they probably both caught it again today spending that many hours there, they're both over 70 and I don't think they will survive it again.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2021)

So we are currently being ripped at work. Six cases this week. More certain to follow. Maybe a lot more.

My optimistic side says that Omicron is going to burn out quicker than previous versions. In a week or two the worst of this pandemic might be behind us.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So we are currently being ripped at work. Six cases this week. More certain to follow. Maybe a lot more.
> 
> My optimistic side says that Omicron is going to burn out quicker than previous versions. In a week or two the worst of this pandemic might be behind us.


aren't those the people that were shitheads to you about vaxxing and masks?

Baldrick how come you're still working when they are not?

made my morning.

Happy New Year Dear Baldrick!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So we are currently being ripped at work. Six cases this week. More certain to follow. Maybe a lot more.
> 
> My optimistic side says that Omicron is going to burn out quicker than previous versions. In a week or two the worst of this pandemic might be behind us.


I hope you’re right. I can’t tell you how much I’ve missed live music over the past 2 years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

Delta and winter are still causing the most covid cases, the vaxxed are still better protected against it than omicron. This time stuff is shutting down due to a shortage of healthy workers, not so much restrictions, though they are in place.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








CDC releases new data, drastically decreasing number of cases caused by omicron


WASHINGTON (TND) — The rapidly rising COVID-19 cases shattered another record in the U. S. with more than 488,000 new cases reported Wednesday. During this shocking surge, confidence in the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is faltering after it backtracked on the percentage of cases...




komonews.com





WASHINGTON (TND) — The rapidly rising COVID-19 cases shattered another record in the U.S. with more than 488,000 new cases reported Wednesday.

During this shocking surge, confidence in the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is faltering after it backtracked on the percentage of cases caused by the omicron variant.

The organization originally reported 73% were caused by the new strain but it has now adjusted that number to just 22%.

Its health officials have also shortened the recommended isolation period for asymptomatic COVID patients from 10 days down to five.

Critics say the CDC did not do enough to distinguish between vaccinated and unvaccinated patients and should require testing to confirm they are not still contagious before returning to work.

The former U.S. surgeon general has weighed in to defend them saying, “the CDC is a large institution that does amazing work to protect us all. They just aren’t great at communicating but the sooner they hit the reset button the better. This is an easy fix — if they own it."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Delta and winter are still causing the most covid cases, the vaxxed are still better protected against it than omicron. This time stuff is shutting down due to a shortage of healthy workers, not so much restrictions, though they are in place.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


the CDC is now led by those who are experienced and know what they're doing; i feel as if they're rolling up the sidewalks on the pandemic quicker than the Orange Turd.

it gives me an uneasy feeling.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 31, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the CDC is now led by those who are experienced and know what they're doing; i feel as if they're rolling up the sidewalks on the pandemic quicker than the Orange Turd.
> 
> it gives me an uneasy feeling.


I can't remember my last "easy feeling" in this whole rapidly changing mess,I hope to experience a carefree feeling again someday, but what are the odds?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 31, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I can't remember my last "easy feeling" in this whole rapidly changing mess,I hope to experience a carefree feeling again someday, but what are the odds?


i don't like secrecy and lying; we've been through too much; all citizens have lost family, friends because of inaction of our last.

Chopper Talk not necessary; a true plan shared with us is.

i keep reminding myself Obama took 18 months with the mess he was left; this is just so much bigger. Obama had 8 and i know Joe says he'll run again but c'mon he'll be 80 and the job is hard on the man- except for Trump he looks the same but that's what happens when you sell your soul, you don't age.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> though it might keep giving the unvaxxed and boosted lumps into the future.


one can hope


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 31, 2021)

Boston wastewater.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i don't like secrecy and lying; we've been through too much; all citizens have lost family, friends because of inaction of our last.
> 
> Chopper Talk not necessary; a true plan shared with us is.
> 
> i keep reminding myself Obama took 18 months with the mess he was left; this is just so much bigger. Obama had 8 and i know Joe says he'll run again but c'mon he'll be 80 and the job is hard on the man- except for Trump he looks the same but that's what happens when you sell your soul, you don't age.


Biden has done ok, the economy is booming in spite of the pandemic, unemployment is a an all time low, and worker empowerment is higher than it's been in decades. Everybody knows who the roadblocks to progress are in the senate and there is not much that can be done about the bottleneck. Covid will probably burn through by spring and I expect this summer and fall to be much better. The name of the game is holding the house and increasing the senate, there are a lot of senate there up for grabs in 2022. I figure the delays we've seen in justice are largely the normal course of things, that's what the public hearings are for, to expose things before the election and right up to election day if required. The GOP could have a half dozen house members in legal trouble by election day and exposed before then.

So with the economy roaring along, unemployment low, the pandemic largely behind us by fall, continuing division in the GOP, Donald's legal woes and lunatic republican candidates should help the democrats. Apparently the effects of redistricting are not as bad as were once thought and the democrats are now focused of voting and election legislation that they should be able to pass. So IMHO the odds in the 2022 election look good, in spite of tradition and much will depend on what happens in the courts in the next year. Remember many of the underlings in 1/6 will be in squeal deals and will plead guilty in 2022, though it might take awhile to nail the ringleaders and Trump.

Will it make a difference? Perhaps, if enough republican support can be eroded and the democratic base motivated to turn out. Donald did promise to destroy the republican party if they tried to remove him and walk his base out of the party. He might do that yet as he panics, freaks out and flails while going down in NY. He will need money and power, lately the base has been his biggest source of cash and power, he won't let that go in his hour of need, but will use them like toilet paper.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Boston wastewater.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057452


Shit! Literally and figuratively!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hope you’re right. I can’t tell you how much I’ve missed live music over the past 2 years.


A few hours ago I dropped into a Bob Evans to pick up breakfast for our holiday crew. The place was packed. I was the only one wearing a mask. They have grown complacent. Half believe Covid doesn't exist, half believe it does but vaccinations don't help. They learned this from tv. 

Anyway, the unvaccinated are letting their guard down at just the wrong time. Omicron will go through them like a hot knife through butter. When it has its way with them we might actually reach herd immunity for long enough to break the cycle.

Our workplace should be chock full of rapid tests despite their iffy results but we have none. If I took one today and tested positive, it would not surprise me. I was boosted 16 days ago so my immunity is as high as this vaccination can get me. No symptoms that are crossing over any thresholds but I have had a runny nose and mild inability to control my body temp. I have had a couple dozen close conversations with people now covid positive in the last week. I wear a mask - none of them do. It would be pretty cool if I don't have it, but would not surprise me a bit if I do. I will keep an eye on the cats as they are the only unvaccinated members of our home.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> A few hours ago I dropped into a Bob Evans to pick up breakfast for our holiday crew. The place was packed. I was the only one wearing a mask. They have grown complacent. Half believe Covid doesn't exist, half believe it does but vaccinations don't help. They learned this from tv.
> 
> Anyway, the unvaccinated are letting their guard down at just the wrong time. Omicron will go through them like a hot knife through butter. When it has its way with them we might actually reach herd immunity for long enough to break the cycle.
> 
> Our workplace should be chock full of rapid tests despite their iffy results but we have none. If I took one today and tested positive, it would not surprise me. I was boosted 16 days ago so my immunity is as high as this vaccination can get me. No symptoms that are crossing over any thresholds but I have had a runny nose and mild inability to control my body temp. I have had a couple dozen close conversations with people now covid positive in the last week. I wear a mask - none of them do. It would be pretty cool if I don't have it, but would not surprise me a bit if I do. I will keep an eye on the cats as they are the only unvaccinated members of our home.


i knew that the majority of people were stupid a long time ago, i just didn't realize how large the majority was, or just how stupid they had become...
the only good aspect to that situation is natural selection...a goodly percentage of the stupidest gene carriers are being removed from the breeding pool.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 31, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i knew that the majority of people were stupid a long time ago, i just didn't realize how large the majority was, or just how stupid they had become...
> the only good aspect to that situation is natural selection...a goodly percentage of the stupidest gene carriers are being removed from the breeding pool.


I’m thinking it’s closer to 80% are stupid. One of my 13 year old daughters friends is having a New Year’s Eve party tonight. My daughter was invited with 8 other girls to a sleepover, of all things. Needless to say she isn’t going and one of her other friends isn’t either. She was disappointed but understood we are being responsible and trying to keep her safe. Anyway, 2 out of 9 parents don’t have any worry at all. That’s 78% are stupid in this example. Do 13 year olds really need to celebrate New Years outside of their home?

So, I understand your sentiment but it’s important to remember, not everyone who is unvaccinated is unvaccinated by choice. Those are the people that I think about in this mess.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I can't remember my last "easy feeling" in this whole rapidly changing mess,I hope to experience a carefree feeling again someday, but what are the odds?


My last was nine months ago when I watched that first dose sink into my arm.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> My last was nine months ago when I watched that first dose sink into my arm.


Ah yes. I remember the promise of those days too. This past summer felt somewhat normal. 

hopefully by this coming summer.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ah yes. I remember the promise of those days too. This past summer felt somewhat normal.
> 
> hopefully by this coming summer.


Until we watched what Delta did to India. I suspect they underreported mortality by as much as tenfold.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ah yes. I remember the promise of those days too. This past summer felt somewhat normal.
> 
> hopefully by this coming summer.


We could be in for good summers and shitty winters with covid, boosters will be timed for in the fall and early winter. Maximum boost for the holidays, everybody should have some degree of immunity to it by summer, one way or another. Omicron is making the news, but delta is filling the hospitals at this point, vaccines and boosters are somewhat effective against it. For many a mild case of omicron after vaccination and boosting will further bolster their immunity. It's hard to predict the future with covid, we've been burned before, but pandemics do end naturally and vaccines help to move it along more quickly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Dec 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> A few hours ago I dropped into a Bob Evans to pick up breakfast for our holiday crew. The place was packed. I was the only one wearing a mask. They have grown complacent. Half believe Covid doesn't exist, half believe it does but vaccinations don't help. They learned this from tv.
> 
> Anyway, the unvaccinated are letting their guard down at just the wrong time. Omicron will go through them like a hot knife through butter. When it has its way with them we might actually reach herd immunity for long enough to break the cycle.
> 
> Our workplace should be chock full of rapid tests despite their iffy results but we have none. If I took one today and tested positive, it would not surprise me. I was boosted 16 days ago so my immunity is as high as this vaccination can get me. No symptoms that are crossing over any thresholds but I have had a runny nose and mild inability to control my body temp. I have had a couple dozen close conversations with people now covid positive in the last week. I wear a mask - none of them do. It would be pretty cool if I don't have it, but would not surprise me a bit if I do. I will keep an eye on the cats as they are the only unvaccinated members of our home.


We've all been exposed to the live virus by now. You are doing all you can. The symptoms you describe are consistent with what a vaccinated person who becomes infected typically reports.

Article I found interesting from an interview with the chief of infectious disease at Penn Presbyterian Medical Center describes the differences he's seeing between the two populations -- those who are vaccinated and those who aren't.

*What are the symptoms of omicron in an unvaccinated person?*
_In the unvaccinated, omicron looks very similar to delta and all the prior variants and the original strain. It can land you in the hospital if you’re unvaccinated and can lead to ICU care or death. It should not be taken as “it’s just a cold” for everyone, because that’s not the case at all.

In an unvaccinated person, omicron is quite capable of and is actually causing pneumonia. People are coming in [the emergency department] with shortness of breath due to pneumonia, just like it has with prior waves and prior variants. 

*What should vaccinated people experiencing COVID symptoms know?*
Vaccinated people who have cold symptoms, nasal congestion, runny noses, sore throats, but aren’t experiencing fever — if you’re vaccinated and boosted, and those are the symptoms you’re having, you may have COVID-19. It’s so prevalent across our region that it’s spreading efficiently and widely.

I’d encourage them to try to test themselves. At this point, given you’re vaccinated and boosted, this is going to be a mild illness. They should consider this great news, because they did get vaccinated and boosted, and it’s allowed them to have a COVID-19 infection that is mild. And they’ll recover in a week or so, just like with other common cold symptoms._









What are the symptoms of omicron? Here’s how they differ in vaccinated and unvaccinated patients.


Judith O’Donnell, the chief of infectious disease at Penn Presbyterian Medical Center, spoke to The Inquirer about the latest COVID-19 surge and the symptoms of the omicron variant.




www.inquirer.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 31, 2021)

Cloth masks aren’t cutting it. 



https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2021/12/why-you-should-upgrade-your-face-mask-to-an-n95.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

__





With Omicron variant spreading exponentially, experts warn more effective masks are required | NKyTribune







www.nkytribune.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 31, 2021)

New variant in France.










BREAKING! Southern France Reports Spread Of New SARS-CoV-2 Variant B.1.640.2 With 46 Mutations And 37 Deletions Originating From Cameroon! - Thailand Medical News


French health authorities have reported the spread of a new SARS-CoV-2 variant B.1.640.2 that possess 46 mutations and 37 deletions including the N501Y and E484K mutations. As of press time, a total of 67 patients all displaying moderate and severe conditions of the disease and requiring...




www.thailandmedical.news


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 31, 2021)

Omicron has split into two variants just like Delta did in India.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> New variant in France.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck Boston for just wanting a piece of Pi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

A quiet new year's eve here in NS, no parties this year! I might have a glass of wine, I've had a 1/2 bottle in the fridge for quite a spell, it still should be good. It's been an eventful year and I've had a few sad moments and lost a few friends including one of my cat's who passed away in November. Hopefully we will see covid largely behind us in 2022 and begin to live more active and social lives again. The unvaxxed will be inoculated by spring the hard way and covid should run out of victims by summer.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 31, 2021)

Something new in China.

Hemorrhagic fever cases in Xi'an, sharing similarity to early stage COVID-19 symptoms.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what the fuck is wrong with China? bird flu, covid, now fucking hemorragic fever?....
> have they ever swept? washed their hands?...i know they know how to make alcohol....


But at least we know the alcohol isn’t plagued.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 31, 2021)

Don't forget the mutated dengue virus in India.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t know, but I find those questions offensive. This is the type of bullshit that fuels hate crimes against Asian people.


ok, point taken, i'll delete it then
but there is still something not right in the eastern hemisphere....


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 31, 2021)

Raising animals on a industrial scale will always breed pandemics, they have even originated in America before.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

CDC boss says COVID-19 hospitalizations are 'comparatively low' as US records most new cases in a single day


New cases are up 60 percent from the previous week, driven by Omicron, but hospitalizations — which tend to lag — have gone up only 14%.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 31, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ok, point taken, i'll delete it then
> but there is still something not right in the eastern hemisphere....


I get the thrust of your questions even if those could have been taken as sino-phobic. I didn’t think you meant it that way, certainly not like Trump meant it when he called Covid the “China virus” or the “Kung-flu” in a direct nod to the same overtly racist and inflammatory language/rhetoric coming from the right wing social media fever swamps. 
Parts of China and some other southeastern asian regions can be pretty effective breeding ground for viruses based on farming practices, population density, and the wide array of different animals that are consumed for food there. Avian influenza in particular has an advantage due to the vast number of chickens farmed in China. 
Parts of Africa can be sources for rather alarming viruses too - there’s a lot of wildlife in rainforests and some have yielded rather frightening virus outbreaks like Ebola.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I get the thrust of your questions even if those could have been taken as sino-phobic. I didn’t think you meant it that way, certainly not like Trump meant it when he called Covid the “China virus” or the “Kung-flu” in a direct nod to the same overtly racist and inflammatory language/rhetoric coming from the right wing social media fever swamps.
> Parts of China and some other southeastern asian regions can be pretty effective breeding ground for viruses based on farming practices, population density, and the wide array of different animals that are consumed for food there. Avian influenza in particular has an advantage due to the vast number of chickens farmed in China.
> Parts of Africa can be sources for rather alarming viruses too - there’s a lot of wildlife in rainforests and some have yielded rather frightening virus outbreaks like Ebola.


yeah, i didn't intend to incite anyone to beat up Asians because they're causing shit...
it just seems like you read about a lot of different illnesses coming out of China..it doesn't seem like they're taking adequate precautions to prevent these illnesses. i realize there are a lot of them, and they have to do some pretty intensive farming, but that's no excuse to allow unsanitary conditions. they're a communist country, all they have to do is make things mandatory, and appoint a lot of inspectors, they have the man power.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> i don't like secrecy and lying; we've been through too much; all citizens have lost family, friends because of inaction of our last.
> 
> Chopper Talk not necessary; a true plan shared with us is.
> 
> i keep reminding myself Obama took 18 months with the mess he was left; this is just so much bigger. Obama had 8 and i know Joe says he'll run again but c'mon he'll be 80 and the job is hard on the man- except for Trump he looks the same but that's what happens when you sell your soul, you don't age.


I count the lucky stars that The Donald was to much the clown to be a real anti-christ, but the stupid MF paved the way for someone more devious and smart to FK things up royally, and unfortunately the road he has paved cannot be undone IMO, hope I'm wrong and we get responsible leaders from here on out, but that peckerhead did some real and lasting damage.Gen. Miley actually had to convince his Chinese counterpart that our armed forces were safely locked down and could'nt be manipulated by Donald as a distraction during all the election controversy which is pretty stunning.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I count the lucky stars that The Donald was to much the clown to be a real anti-christ, but the stupid MF paved the way for someone more devious and smart to FK things up royally, and unfortunately the road he has paved cannot be undone IMO, hope I'm wrong and we get responsible leaders from here on out, but that peckerhead did some real and lasting damage.Gen. Miley actually had to convince his Chinese counterpart that our armed forces were safely locked down and could'nt be manipulated by Donald as a distraction during all the election controversy which is pretty stunning.ccguns


that's the whole point. chaos. any way to stay in. he pulled every lever he could; even a few extra from underneath his Mob Boss coat.

you getting SSDI or SS? he wanted that and was preparing to take it by installing his puppet at the helm (Biden had to fire him and he still wouldn't leave; he got an escort) and conveniently talking about no more payroll taxes circa August 2020. luckily, with their lack of brain matter, they didn't catch on..or maybe they did and decided to not pick up that prompt?

everyone knows meemaw and peepaw depends on the 1st.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> . . . . . . . . . .but there is still something not right in the eastern hemisphere....


It's like a tear in the hands of a western man
Tell you about salt, carbon and water
But a tear to a chinese man
He'll tell you about sadness and sorrow or the love of a man and
A woman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2022)

*'Stop the nonsense': See doctor's message to DeSantis*





Dr. Jonathan Reiner discusses Gov. Ron DeSantis' (R) promotion of "natural immunity" as a new study finds that immunity wanes more for people who are naturally infected than vaccinated.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, i didn't intend to incite anyone to beat up Asians because they're causing shit...
> it just seems like you read about a lot of different illnesses coming out of China..it doesn't seem like they're taking adequate precautions to prevent these illnesses. i realize there are a lot of them, and they have to do some pretty intensive farming, but that's no excuse to allow unsanitary conditions. they're a communist country, all they have to do is make things mandatory, and appoint a lot of inspectors, they have the man power.


A big part of it is their traditional foods include a lot of wild game. But now they live in huge cities, so they farm the wild game. And even in the small villages the people live with their animals. Easy for things to cross between human and non human animals.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 1, 2022)

Marburg virus even made a appearance in 2021, lets hope 2022 is at least a little better.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Marburg virus even made a appearance in 2021, lets hope 2022 is at least a little better.


Thank god it’s not airborne.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 1, 2022)

Yet


----------



## printer (Jan 1, 2022)

Last night I went out to buy an old radio to convert into a guitar amp. I was disappointed when I got there as the guy had it playing in the hallway. I do not have the heart to chop it up but still bought it for $10. He was masked but I was, not going anywhere without my N-95 now. Driving home was treacherous, not many people out. Then going down a major artery a line of cars in the far lane? I drove farther and remembered why after a few more blocks of cars. I estimated well over 100, at the end a dive in covid testing station.



captainmorgan said:


> New variant in France.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was meaning to check out the Thai website recently. Was a good source in the past for real information.


----------



## printer (Jan 1, 2022)

*Sen. Rubio: 'Irrational Hysteria' Over COVID-19 Surge*
"Record numbers testing positive for a sore throat isn't a crisis," Rubio tweeted.

"And people in the hospital for car accidents testing positive isn't a surge. The real crisis is the irrational hysteria which has people with no symptoms waiting hours for a test or missing work for 10 days."

His comments come as the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported more than 75,900 new cases of COVID-19 in Florida Friday.

That tally raises the 7-day average daily to 42,600, which is twice as high as it was at the peak of this summer's surge when the delta variant fueled a surge of infections in the state.

Friday's report marks a single-day record for the number of new cases in Florida. It breaks the record set a day earlier when more than 58,000 cases were reported in the state.

The omicron variant of the coronavirus has spiked in Florida and across the nation over the past few weeks.

Rubio has long criticized the hysteria over COVID-19.

Last August, he tweeted: "We have media hysteria over Covid "cases" because "bad news" sells But what matters isn't how many people have Covid, what matters is how many people are seriously ill The real story here is how for the fully vaccinated the risk of serious illness appears to be near zero."








Sen. Rubio: 'Irrational Hysteria' Over COVID-19 Surge


Sen. Marco Rubio, R-Fla., on Friday criticized the "irrational hysteria" over a surge in coronavirius cases due to the omicron strain. "Record numbers testing positive for a sore throat isn't a crisis," Rubio tweeted. "And people in the hospital for car accidents testing ...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> A big part of it is their traditional foods include a lot of wild game. But now they live in huge cities, so they farm the wild game. And even in the small villages the people live with their animals. Easy for things to cross between human and non human animals.


i respect other peoples cultures, and don't expect them to just abandon theirs and adopt mine. however, this is very similar to people not wanting to take the vaccine to me...they say it's a personal decision, but that personal decision effects everyone around them, and then everyone they interacted with is potentially passing the virus along without knowing it...
living with livestock passes things back and forth, then other people come and get infected, then they pass it along to other people, some of whom travel...
perhaps it's time to change some traditional behavior that's effecting all your neighbors in a big ripple....maybe?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's like a tear in the hands of a western man
> Tell you about salt, carbon and water
> But a tear to a chinese man
> He'll tell you about sadness and sorrow or the love of a man and
> A woman.


so there are no poetic souls in the west, and nothing but poetic souls in the east? that seems to presuppose a lot, from several different angles


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i respect other peoples cultures, and don't expect them to just abandon theirs and adopt mine. however, this is very similar to people not wanting to take the vaccine to me...they say it's a personal decision, but that personal decision effects everyone around them, and then everyone they interacted with is potentially passing the virus along without knowing it...
> living with livestock passes things back and forth, then other people come and get infected, then they pass it along to other people, some of whom travel...
> perhaps it's time to change some traditional behavior that's effecting all your neighbors in a big ripple....maybe?


People live with livestock all over the world.

Ending livestock worldwide solves many problems, not least of which are environmental.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> People live with livestock all over the world.
> 
> Ending livestock worldwide solves many problems, not least of which are environmental.


i'm not suggesting "ending livestock"...i'm suggesting they start building barns, coops, hutches, whatever. it's unsanitary, it would be a quality of life improvement, and would stop one vector of disease development. i'm not saying they're inferior people, i'm saying they're living in unsanitary conditions, and the ease of travel worldwide is now starting to make those unsanitary conditions a global issue


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not suggesting "ending livestock"...i'm suggesting they start building barns, coops, hutches, whatever. it's unsanitary, it would be a quality of life improvement, and would stop one vector of disease development. i'm not saying they're inferior people, i'm saying they're living in unsanitary conditions, and the ease of travel worldwide is now starting to make those unsanitary conditions a global issue


I know you’re not suggesting ending livestock, I am. I could get used to GMO burgers if it helped reduce infectious diseases and the environment, couldn’t you?

There are unsanitary conditions in Canada and the US too.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> People live with livestock all over the world.
> 
> Ending livestock worldwide solves many problems, not least of which are environmental.


I’m for doing away with livestock just as soon as I can 3Dprint a ribeye and some sushi.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I know you’re not suggesting ending livestock, I am. I could get used to GMO burgers if it helped reduce infectious diseases and the environment, couldn’t you?
> 
> There are unsanitary conditions in Canada and the US too.


yes, i could, wouldn't be a hardship for me.
there are unsanitary conditions all over the world, and they all need to be addressed. this is the 21st century, there are no excuses for conditions like that to exist, especially not in developed, industrialized countries.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 1, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I’m for doing away with livestock just as soon as I can 3Dprint a ribeye and some sushi.


Sushi is my favourite. Fresh tuna is all I need, no livestock required.


----------



## printer (Jan 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sushi is my favourite. Fresh tuna is all I need, no livestock required.


Yes, people not able to buy their usual steaks or pork products will not jump on the tuna bandwagon. They would rather eat soy. How could I possibly miss that? After all, the tuna stocks only just recovered to the point of sustainability.


----------



## printer (Jan 1, 2022)

*Study suggests omicron symptoms more mild due to less lung damage*
A consortium of researchers from America and Japan released a study last month revealing omicron causes less damaging effects on the lungs, nose and throat. The study was conducted on mice and hamsters and is under review for publication in a Nature Portfolio journal.

In the study, researchers said omicron results in a "lower viral burden" in animals' upper respiratory systems, making its viral load and replication in those tracts milder and thus less damaging.

The study demonstrates "attenuated lung disease in rodents, which parallels preliminary human clinical data," researchers concluded.

The news follows data from South Africa, where omicron first emerged, showing the country had fewer hospitalizations and fewer deaths after a surge in confirmed coronavirus cases.

It also comes after a study last month published by the University of Hong Kong, which found omicron infects and multiplies 70 times faster than other variants but causes significantly less infection in the lungs.








Study suggests omicron symptoms more mild due to less lung damage


The highly transmissible omicron variant of the coronavirus causes milder symptoms because it has a less severe impact on the upper respiratory system, according to new research.A consortium of res…




thehill.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Yes, people not able to buy their usual steaks or pork products will not jump on the tuna bandwagon. They would rather eat soy. How could I possibly miss that? After all, the tuna stocks only just recovered to the point of sustainability.


good point . If tuna has made a comeback we should bring it to the dinner table and support the tuna catchers. Same with gators and pythons. Make some hunting jobs for new cuisine. Gator , tuna and python burgers should replace the cow the chicken and pig for a while.


----------



## printer (Jan 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Republicans bashing AOC boyfriends feet
> 
> good point . If tuna has made a comeback we should bring it to the dinner table and support the tuna catchers. Same with gators and pythons. Make some hunting jobs for new cuisine. Gator , tuna and python burgers should replace the cow the chicken and pig for a while.


Lot of Florida jobs right there. DeSantis would be all over it.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sushi is my favourite. Fresh tuna is all I need, no livestock required.


While I think bluewater apex predators are delicious, I’m not usually good with eating something wild. The Asian fishery fleets are enough of a burden on their own to crash fish populations.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sushi is my favourite. Fresh tuna is all I need, no livestock required.


I love me some sushi too. The Monterey Bay Aquarium has a good listing, showing which fisheries engage in sustainable eco friendly practices and which do not. 



https://www.seafoodwatch.org/globalassets/sfw/pdf/guides/seafood-watch-national-guide.pdf



Tuna is problematic, depends on how its caught and species. I don't eat tuna in sushi restaurants because it's too hard to tell. Bluefin tuna are being overfished, regardless of method. Yellowfin tuna from domestic line fishing boats, on the other hand. mmm good. West coast US Albacore is delish.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I love me some sushi too. The Monterey Bay Aquarium has a good listing, showing which fisheries engage in sustainable eco friendly practices and which do not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I eat Atlantic Salmon right now and had a super delish piece yesterday . Baked with salt and lemon .
Every other morning lox for breakfast as well. I could live eating salmon everyday with no complaints .
duck trap is my favorite


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I love me some sushi too. The Monterey Bay Aquarium has a good listing, showing which fisheries engage in sustainable eco friendly practices and which do not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good link. Thanks. 

I love just about anything from the ocean but my favourite sushi restaurant’s spicy tuna maki rolls melt in your mouth.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so there are no poetic souls in the west, and nothing but poetic souls in the east? that seems to presuppose a lot, from several different angles


Don't blame me, I'm just reporting the news. Grace Slick and those guys stuck that ear worm in me years ago. It was the first thing I thought of when I saw your post.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> good point . If tuna has made a comeback we should bring it to the dinner table and support the tuna catchers. Same with gators and pythons. Make some hunting jobs for new cuisine. Gator , tuna and python burgers should replace the cow the chicken and pig for a while.


Our old neighbors from when we lived in town moved to Homestead for his National Guard posting. They have got really involved in the python catching in the glades. He just retired from the Guard and they bought a cabin in the mountains of NC. But they are going back south twice a year to stay involved in the python program. You have to put in so many days in each quarter, so they go down for the end of one quarter and hunt snakes a couple three days, then hunt again in the first days of the next quarter. That way they only have to make two trips a year.

Pigs have their own set of problems, but let's remember that cows and sheep are the big greenhouse gas emitters. And for anyone wanting to eat less meat for moral reasons, chickens are raised in the worse living conditions, and are not killed in a humane way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2022)

It looks like this might burn through by spring, but it could take longer in NS because of public health measures. We will see how bad it is, but if omicron is mild, the idea might catch on to expose oneself after getting boosted. You are gonna get it anyway, so it might as well be at a time of your choosing, while still protected from the worst. Being boosted and omicroned might be the most effective protection from delta!

It's contagiousness that wins Darwin's viral race, not virulence and this is how pandemics sometimes fade away, like magic, as Trump used to say...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Reaching The Endgame Of The Covid Pandemic*





Experts studying omicron say the majority of Americans, vaccinated or not, will come into contact with it over the next few months. It appears less severe and is likely pushing us closer to herd immunity, providing hope for a turning point in the pandemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2022)

Yep, if omicron is mild and protects from delta, you just know the wingnuts are gonna say the guberment created it to vaccinate them against their will! The reality might be they will have gotten off the hook cheap!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 1, 2022)

Omicron does far less damage to the lungs and that may be the main reason keeping hospitalizations lower than delta. As far as it being mild, I think that's bullshit. I've done a lot of reading on the damage covid does to the body, even with a asymptomatic infection. This virus literaly attacks everything including the brain and does permanent damage and is leaving byproducts behind that will cause future damage, mild covid is a oxymoron, this shit will shorten your life and take some points off your IQ.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Omicron does far less damage to the lungs and that may be the main reason keeping hospitalizations lower than delta. As far as it being mild, I think that's bullshit. I've done a lot of reading on the damage covid does to the body, even with a asymptomatic infection. This virus literaly attacks everything including the brain and does permanent damage and is leaving byproducts behind that will cause future damage, mild covid is a oxymoron, this shit will shorten your life and take some points off your IQ.


I tend to agree, but it looks like we are gonna get it, whether we want it or not. We will have to see how bad omicron is I guess, it's too early to tell at this point IMHO, but the professionals are optimistic. At some point we will have to go back to normal, whatever that will be, I figure masks will be with us for awhile though.

It might be good from a political point of view if this thing burns out by spring, one problem solved. Covid is gonna be a seasonal disease like the flu and like the flu we might need a shot in the fall to prime us for the holidays and winter.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 1, 2022)

This won't end as long is there is a large number of unvaccinated, spring is a pipe dream. As long as the virus has large number of people to infect it will be one variant after another. Even if you have a universal corona virus vaccine if a large number refuse it your just as screwed.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 1, 2022)

Hell, there's already a new highly mutated variant in France and southeast Asia.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2022)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/texas-covid-federal-help-greg-abbott_n_61d0ab5ce4b0bb04a639a997

the dictionary links to this story when you look up "hypocrite"....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Why this Covid-19 surge is 'unprecedented in this pandemic' | CNN


The new year is starting with a massive influx of Covid-19 that's different from any other during this pandemic, doctors say.




www.cnn.com





*One important -- and dangerous -- way the Omicron surge is different than previous surges in the US*

(CNN)The US kicked off 2022 amid a massive Covid-19 case spike -- driven by the highly contagious Omicron variant -- that some experts warn will be different than any other time in the pandemic.

"What we have to understand is that our health system is at a very different place than we were in previous surges," professor of emergency medicine Dr. Esther Choo told CNN on Saturday. "We have extremely high numbers of just lost healthcare workers, we've lost at least 20% of our healthcare workforce, probably more."

"This strain is so infectious," Choo added, "that I think all of us know many, many colleagues who are currently infected or have symptoms and are under quarantine."

The high number of healthcare staff out with the virus will also have an impact on Americans' doctors appointments and could make for dangerous circumstances when people are hospitalized with Covid-19, Dr. Peter Hotez, dean of Baylor University's National School of Tropical Medicine, said Friday.

"That's a different type of one-two punch: people going into the hospitals ... and all of the healthcare workers are out of the workforce," he told CNN.

But the latest variant isn't just shrinking healthcare staff numbers. As the virus spreads like wildfire across American communities, staffing problems are already altering parts of daily life.

Plagued with staffing issues, New York City's Metropolitan Transportation Authority (MTA) announced last week several subway lines were suspended.

In Ohio, the mayor of Cincinnati declared a state of emergency due to staffing shortages in the city's fire department following a rise in Covid-19 infections, saying in the declaration that if the problem goes unaddressed, it would "substantially undermine" first responders' readiness levels.
And in the middle of a busy holiday season, thousands of flights have been canceled or delayed as staff and crew call out sick.
"We're seeing a surge in patients again, unprecedented in this pandemic," Dr. James Phillips, chief of disaster medicine at George Washington University Hospital, warned on Saturday. "What's coming for the rest of the country could be very serious and they need to be prepared."
*Vast majority of patients still the unvaccinated, expert says*
Healthcare workers on the front lines of the pandemic say that unvaccinated Americans continue to drive Covid-19 hospitalizations in the latest surge, much like the summer surge, when the Delta variant was ravaging parts of the country.

Despite a year of calls from public health experts to get vaccinated -- and now boosted -- only about 62% of the US population is fully vaccinated, according to data from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

And about 33.4% of those who are fully vaccinated have received their booster doses, the data shows.
https://www.cnn.com/2021/12/31/health/covid-19-omicron-what-pandemic-end-might-look-like/index.html
"If you're unvaccinated, that's the group still at highest risk," Dr. William Schaffner, a professor at Vanderbilt University Medical Center, told CNN Saturday. "The adults that are being admitted to my institution, the vast majority continue to be unvaccinated."

Dr. Catherine O'Neal, the chief medical officer at Our Lady of the Lake Regional Medical Center in Baton Rouge, Louisiana, said their facility has seen hospital admissions and emergency department visits triple in the past week.

"What we're seeing is that... our vaccinated patients aren't getting sick and our frail, multiple co-morbidities vaccinated patients do need admission, but their admissions are shorter and they're able to leave the hospital after several days," O'Neal said. "Our unvaccinated patients are the sickest patients, they're the patients most likely to be on the ventilator."

The hospital is stretched so thin by the surging numbers, they're concerned they may not be able to "take care of patients the way we want to take care of them by tomorrow," O'Neal added.

"We're running out of tests, we're running out of room, we're inundated in the ER," she added.
...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 2, 2022)

Looking like the lock down of Xi'an isn't covid, locals spreading rumor that it's Marburg. China has locked down info on the situation as usual and say everything is fine lol. What ever it is, China has them wearing the yellow hazmat suits and spraying disinfectant in the streets again, could it be this?










Newly Identified Virus Similar to Ebola, Marburg


Mengla virus, detected in bats in China, infects cells through the same host receptor targeted by the deadly pathogens.




www.the-scientist.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Chart shows how much protection people have against Omicron after 1, 2, or 3 shots of vaccine


Vaccine protection held up against hospitalization, but waned after the second dose, per UK government figures. A booster raised the protection again.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Teens and young adults driving record Covid cases in US, health officials say


Uptick in Covid among under-50s coincides with surge in cases among young children and increase in pediatric hospitalizations




www.theguardian.com


----------



## HGCC (Jan 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> and take some points off your IQ.


I still think this is just because how many crazy q-tards showed up in ERs. Medical staff didn't know wtf, they just see a mass of patients acting out that hospital scene from idiocracy.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 2, 2022)

Covid attacks the brain and nervious system just like the rest of the body. Symptoms like brain fog, memory loss and lose of taste and smell are the virus destroying cells and this damage can be permanent. They have MRI brain scans of patients before and after covid and they show loss of grey matter that is noticeable to the naked eye, your brain won't grow back. If omicrons hospitalizations are lower only because of less lung damage but it still fucks up the rest of the body, is it really mild? Will omicron have as many long covid survivors, some studies show up to 60% have lingering symptoms after 6 months and many people don't seem to be able to clear the virus at all. I will be getting the boosters, wearing masks and limiting my contact with people, I don't believe catching it is inevitable unless you job brings you in contact with lots of people. For me it's a quality of life issue, I've been damaged by a infection already and any further decline would make living much harder than it already is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Covid attacks the brain and nervious system just like the rest of the body. Symptoms like brain fog, memory loss and lose of taste and smell are the virus destroying cells and this damage can be permanent. They have MRI brain scans of patients before and after covid and they show loss of grey matter that is noticeable to the naked eye, your brain won't grow back. If omicrons hospitalizations are lower only because of less lung damage but it still fucks up the rest of the body, is it really mild? Will omicron have as many long covid survivors, some studies show up to 60% have lingering symptoms after 6 months and many people don't seem to be able to clear the virus at all. I will be getting the boosters, wearing masks and limiting my contact with people, I don't believe catching it is inevitable unless you job brings you in contact with lots of people. For me it's a quality of life issue, I've been damaged by a infection already and any further decline would make living much harder than it already is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058815


It's too early to tell much about omicron, other than if you are vaxxed and boosted, the case will most likely be mild. A mild case and fast recovery indicates less damage to the body, if you are vaxxed. It is best to avoid illness, if one can and as for myself, I will be following the same course of action, boosted on Jan 18th and limited social contacts after. I'll also be wearing a mask inside public places for quiet some time and keeping my vitamin D levels up with supplements.

Summer should see some respite between the better weather, vaccinations, boosting and natural immunity among the surviving Trumpers. I think this is gonna be seasonal after this year and if we are gonna get boosted again, it will be in the fall and winter, like the flu vaccine, also the booster might be different and more effective by next fall. Pandemics end naturally too and we are gonna see a combination of natural and vaccinated immunity deal with this disease. It will be endemic and might come back to bite us on the ass though, we need to be proactive, not reactive.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 2, 2022)

My daughter goes back to school on Wednesday. No extra precautions. No testing and no attempt to contact trace. They aren’t even keeping records of cases in the schools. Ontario’s latest case counts were close to 20k and we are only testing a small percentage of the population. Accurate case counts are now a pipe dream.

I have a feeling the models are predicting everyone will get this in a matter of months. The reason they are keeping it quiet is because they don’t want to discourage people from getting vaccinated.

It looks like our provincial government has thrown its hands up and unofficially given up. The new strategy is herd immunity through infection, I’m afraid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> My daughter goes back to school on Wednesday. No extra precautions. No testing and no attempt to contact trace. They aren’t even keeping records of cases in the schools. Ontario’s latest case counts were close to 20k and we are only testing a small percentage of the population. Accurate case counts are now a pipe dream.
> 
> I have a feeling the models are predicting everyone will get this in a matter of months. The reason they are keeping it quiet is because they don’t want to discourage people from getting vaccinated.
> 
> It looks like our provincial government has thrown its hands up and unofficially given up. The new strategy is herd immunity through infection, I’m afraid.



I think Doug Ford may be as stupid and evil as tRUmp, well at least as stupid.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I think Doug Ford may be as stupid and evil as tRUmp, well at least as stupid.


Other provinces are doing the same thing regarding testing too. Unfortunately he’s not the only one. Meanwhile, Quebec has curfews, school closures and gathering restrictions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> My daughter goes back to school on Wednesday. No extra precautions. No testing and no attempt to contact trace. They aren’t even keeping records of cases in the schools. Ontario’s latest case counts were close to 20k and we are only testing a small percentage of the population. Accurate case counts are now a pipe dream.
> 
> I have a feeling the models are predicting everyone will get this in a matter of months. The reason they are keeping it quiet is because they don’t want to discourage people from getting vaccinated.
> 
> It looks like our provincial government has thrown its hands up and unofficially given up. The new strategy is herd immunity through infection, I’m afraid.


They delayed school here in NS until around the 10th of January. The gave up on contact tracing here too and testing is overwhelmed. The focus here has shifted from cases to hospitalizations, where the rubber really hits the road, I don't think cases are a very useful metric anymore with vaxxed and boosted people, hospitalizations and ICU beds are more important.

Your daughter has been recently vaxxed, but she can bring it home, even if she is not too sick or sick at all, best everybody in the household gets boosted. That might not last though, the schools could shut down again, if it gets bad enough with staff shortages, at the very least they should make covid vaccinations mandatory for school kids.

It's pretty much the same all across the country as covid cases explode, they have here too. Doug kinda fucked ya though, they should wait another week or two at least to see how things go, since post holiday cases are about to explode and swamp hospitals.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They delayed school here in NS until around the 10th of January. The gave up on contact tracing here too and testing is overwhelmed. The focus here has shifted from cases to hospitalizations, where the rubber really hits the road, I don't think cases are a very useful metric anymore with vaxxed and boosted people, hospitalizations and ICU beds are more important.
> 
> Your daughter has been recently vaxxed, but she can bring it home, even if she is not too sick or sick at all, best everybody in the household gets boosted. That might not last though, the schools could shut down again, if it gets bad enough with staff shortages, at the very least they should make covid vaccinations mandatory for school kids.
> 
> It's pretty much the same all across the country as covid cases explode, they have here too. Doug kinda fucked ya though, they should wait another week or two at least to see how things go, since post holiday cases are about to explode and swamp hospitals.


My wife and I are boosted. I expect we will get it by next week. Hopefully we don’t have it too bad.

We contemplated not sending her to school but that will probably cause her more harm than anything else. She takes the bus to school so I’m going to drive her to and from to at least help reduce her exposure.

It’s fucking criminal what the Ford government is doing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s fucking criminal what the Ford government is doing.


This ain't America, something tells me he will pay a price at the polls for pissing so many people off.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This ain't America, something tells me he will pay a price at the polls for pissing so many people off.


It’s an election year so we will see.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## CatHedral (Jan 2, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5059061


Ya dumb foucks


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 2, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5059061


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> Our old neighbors from when we lived in town moved to Homestead for his National Guard posting. They have got really involved in the python catching in the glades. He just retired from the Guard and they bought a cabin in the mountains of NC. But they are going back south twice a year to stay involved in the python program. You have to put in so many days in each quarter, so they go down for the end of one quarter and hunt snakes a couple three days, then hunt again in the first days of the next quarter. That way they only have to make two trips a year.
> 
> Pigs have their own set of problems, but let's remember that cows and sheep are the big greenhouse gas emitters. And for anyone wanting to eat less meat for moral reasons, chickens are raised in the worse living conditions, and are not killed in a humane way.


Lol, that’s awesome. I have Louisiana on my bucket list. Alabama and Louisiana .. places I have never been to but hold fascinating adventures ahead for me. There is a swamp boat ride that take you out to a thousand pound tame gator . The captain has befriended the monster over the years by feeding it chicken. The gator is massive and he pets it and can holds it hands . To see that live would be a dream come true. Do you eat gator?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Skeptics doubted vaccines long before COVID, despite health gains


Have questions about the safety of vaccines for kids? Welcome to a long history of those who have asked if getting sick is more dangerous than a shot.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 2, 2022)

Tweeted this evening from Toronto.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 2, 2022)

Our company is down 4 service techs out of 23. We’ve dodged the bullet up till now with no cases but the way this thing is moving I do believe there is nothing that can be done except getting the shot and hope. Up till 3 weeks ago I could honestly say I knew of no one personally that had gotten it. Now I know probably 15-20 . I watched our health unit go from pretty much unscathed to the worst outbreak in Canada in a matter of 2-3 weeks, shits gonna get crazy .


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Tweeted this evening from Toronto.
> 
> View attachment 5059169


Just saw a text from the office manager to tech group paying double time to take 3 calls. I would take them but I loath the new owners lol.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Just saw a text from the office manager to tech group paying double time to take 3 calls. I would take them but I loath the new owners lol.


How are things going with cases and hospitalizations in the Kingston area?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> How are things going with cases and hospitalizations in the Kingston area?


Testing is now limited to high risk and healthcare only. I hear the hospitals are fucked due to people off .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 5059190Testing is now limited to high risk and healthcare only. I hear the hospitals are fucked due to people off .


It's so fucking contagious it's penetrating the PPE of hospital workers, it doesn't take much to get ya, just being in a confined space with someone infected for a short time will do the trick. Like I said before, we might not have much choice about getting this shit, but we might have some control over when we run up against it with luck and a boost.

Here's where we stand in NS and it ain't good, total population is 1 million and over 90% of the eligible have had a single dose and almost 84% double dosed, but only 128 K boosted so far.

*Nova Scotia (1,893) *- The province reported 1,893 new cases over the past two days, including 709 on Jan. 1 and 1,184 on Jan. 2. We currently have 7,617 active cases in NS. We've got 40 in the hospital and 4 in the ICU, so far, but this is just getting going.

As you can see we had it pretty good through most of the pandemic, but the shit hit the fan in December.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477741400296984578


----------



## HGCC (Jan 3, 2022)

I encountered a line for covid testing yesterday that was in the half to mile long size. Granted, that's shorter than the drive through line when in-n-out opened. So...progress?


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . Do you eat gator?


Not very often. Once in a while a volunteer fire department or the like will have a wild game fund raiser with gator meat. I don't try for the lottery to get permits to hunt them myself, but some folks I know do.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2022)

Israel is on their 4th dose for 60+ and China is in lockdown..aren't those countries usually a harbinger of what's to come?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477741400296984578


They should just go home, WTF do they think will happen if they test positive? The hospitals are overwhelmed and any treatments would be in very short supply, there's not much that can be done for them other than putting them on oxygen. There will not even be enough staff for that, or to give them the cheap drugs that can keep them out of the ICU, if there was an ICU bed available.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I encountered a line for covid testing yesterday that was in the half to mile long size. Granted, that's shorter than the drive through line when in-n-out opened. So...progress?


why do you need to test? aren't you vaxxed? why do we need to travel and not expect cancellation?.all of the sudden testing everywhere.

why can't people just stay home?

in a Pandemic which was over 1/1/22

just ZOOM FFS already.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should just go home, WTF do they think will happen if they test positive? The hospitals are overwhelmed and any treatments would be in very short supply, there's not much that can be done for them other than putting them on oxygen. There will not even be enough staff for that, or to give them the cheap drugs that can keep them out of the ICU, if there was an ICU bed available.


this.









Omicron is 'not the same disease' as previous Covid variants, Oxford University scientist says


Horrific scenes seen in previous Covid-19 waves are "now history," according to John Bell, a regius professor of medicine at the University of Oxford.




www.cnbc.com





vaxx or not we need to stay home..this is why i'm concerned about Chinese lockdown and Israel's 4th shot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Israel is on their 4th dose for 60+ and China is in lockdown..aren't those countries usually a harbinger of what's to come?


We are not sitting idly by while this thing mutates and runs wild, there is lot's of research and development. Last year we had no chance, now we have multiple vaccines and more coming. We also have and will have more antiviral medications and effective antibody therapies. One of the biggest delays are safety concerns and clinical trials to establish efficacy and dosing, there are lot's of things in the works and ready to go. There are vaccines in development and testing that can knock out all coronaviruses, not just covid. Pandemics also end naturally, when a less virulent, but more contagious strain evolves and that might be happening with omicron, but don't count on it.

This is a respiratory disease, at least that's how it spreads, it's airborne and will end up as another player in the cold and flu season since it's endemic. Since vaccines it's been killing idiots more than any one else and it's reaching a point where it might being doing more good than harm, in America at least!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 3, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, that’s awesome. I have Louisiana on my bucket list. Alabama and Louisiana .. places I have never been to but hold fascinating adventures ahead for me. There is a swamp boat ride that take you out to a thousand pound tame gator . The captain has befriended the monster over the years by feeding it chicken. The gator is massive and he pets it and can holds it hands . To see that live would be a dream come true. Do you eat gator?


I’ve had gator a few times (when I had my place in Florida) and it was actually quite tasty but it’s all in the sauces I think. I’m more of a Cracker Barrel catfish/meatloaf kind of guy lol.


----------



## printer (Jan 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should just go home, WTF do they think will happen if they test positive? The hospitals are overwhelmed and any treatments would be in very short supply, there's not much that can be done for them other than putting them on oxygen. There will not even be enough staff for that, or to give them the cheap drugs that can keep them out of the ICU, if there was an ICU bed available.


Do you have a cold or the Flu rather than covid? Do you have to isolate, is your family in danger?


----------



## HGCC (Jan 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> why do you need to test? aren't you vaxxed? why do we need to travel and not expect cancellation?.all of the sudden testing everywhere.
> 
> why can't people just stay home?
> 
> ...


The family went to visit inlaws, figured it was a good idea to get the kid tested before going back to school.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes wouldn’t it be nice to stay home. Unfortunately that really is not an option when even missing one day means no food for a lot of people . This virus has caused a lot of mental health issues for people that live paycheque to paycheque given the extreme stress it brings with it .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I encountered a line for covid testing yesterday that was in the half to mile long size. Granted, that's shorter than the drive through line when in-n-out opened. So...progress?


Both are worth the wait.

Animal style for me ( the burger, not the test).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Do you have a cold or the Flu rather than covid? Do you have to isolate, is your family in danger?


If you are sick with any of those it's a good idea to self isolate. Most of those folks are probably there for employment purposes, they need a positive test to get the sick time off. The point is, testing is clearly overwhelmed and soon the hospitals will be too, if they have delta or omicron, their family members probably have it too. Some people do have legitimate and logical reasons to stay in a 2 mile long line for testing, but a positive test won't make much difference for most people, since they can't or won't be treated. It is useful for school and work or other things one must attend, but unless yer gonna get a hotel room after a positive test, you'll probably go back home, but perhaps to a tent in the backyard!


----------



## HGCC (Jan 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Both are worth the wait.
> 
> Animal style for me ( the burger, not the test).


It's getting done today, I'm guessing the long ass lines had to do with it being one of the places open on the weekend, and people getting tested after new years before work/school today...though schools don't go back until tomorrow I guess. 

Grumpy about the whole situation really. They shouldn't have gone, should have stayed home. The people they had to visit are assholes. It is what it is. Hopefully this cough the kid has is just because grandma refuses to buy the big pharma lie that cigarettes cause cancer, no smoking rules are liberal control or whatever so smoke everywhere you can.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you are sick with any of those it's a good idea to self isolate. Most of those folks are probably there for employment purposes, they need a positive test to get the sick time off. The point is, testing is clearly overwhelmed and soon the hospitals will be too, if they have delta or omicron, their family members probably have it too. Some people do have legitimate and logical reasons to stay in a 2 mile long line for testing, but a positive test won't make much difference for most people, since they can't or won't be treated. It is useful for school and work or other things one must attend, but unless yer gonna get a hotel room after a positive test, you'll probably go back home, but perhaps to a tent in the backyard!


I imagine printer’s point to be that what I do hinges on the test outcome. Transmitting Covid is worse than transmitting a flu. I recently had something respiratory. Getting a negative result on the test meant I didn’t have to live off the freezer for two weeks. Different isolation protocols apply.

Oh, and two Flying Dutchmen.


----------



## printer (Jan 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you are sick with any of those it's a good idea to self isolate. Most of those folks are probably there for employment purposes, they need a positive test to get the sick time off. The point is, testing is clearly overwhelmed and soon the hospitals will be too, if they have delta or omicron, their family members probably have it too. Some people do have legitimate and logical reasons to stay in a 2 mile long line for testing, but a positive test won't make much difference for most people, since they can't or won't be treated. It is useful for school and work or other things one must attend, but unless yer gonna get a hotel room after a positive test, you'll probably go back home, but perhaps to a tent in the backyard!


So what if you have Delta instead?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2022)

I wonder what straightened out Dougie?



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ford-public-health-measures-jan-3-1.6302531


----------



## printer (Jan 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wonder what straightened out Dougie?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ford-public-health-measures-jan-3-1.6302531


That is not looking good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

printer said:


> So what if you have Delta instead?


It doesn't matter what strain you have, if there is no medical help available you live or die by nature's law. If you are feeling sick and can't get tested, many can't, then assume you have covid, if the symptoms line up and try your best to isolate yourself and wear a mask. This is just getting going and the next month will be Hell in the hospitals, hopefully omicron is as mild as they say and can bolster the immune system of the vaxxed and boosted. The only people showing up at emergency treatment centers will be those who have trouble breathing or other life threatening covid related conditions. The governments have given up on contact tracing and testing is overwhelmed, it appears that boosting and a combination of natural herd immunity are the strategies emerging. If they confirm omicron is less virulent, they won't be locking down much except to slow it while folks are boosted and to keep the health system from collapsing completely. Most people will have to deal with this alone or with their family for a couple of months.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2022)

printer said:


> That is not looking good.


2 days ago the provincial government said they weren’t going to do anything so it’s an improvement.

I watched the news conference. Models were predicting hundreds of thousands of cases a day. Be careful, it’s going to be a bad stretch everywhere.


----------



## printer (Jan 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> 2 days ago the provincial government said they weren’t going to do anything so it’s an improvement.
> 
> I watched the news conference. Models were predicting hundreds of thousands of cases a day. Be careful, it’s going to be a bad stretch everywhere.


I got my shot yesterday, have enough food until it kicks in. Have my N-95 mask for when I need to pick stuff up. I don't need covid, enough problems on my own.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> 2 days ago the provincial government said they weren’t going to do anything so it’s an improvement.
> 
> I watched the news conference. Models were predicting hundreds of thousands of cases a day. Be careful, it’s going to be a bad stretch everywhere.


I see Rob Ford saw the light on school reopening, just as we are about to get slammed with a horrific outbreak, the experts must have danced on his desk to make their point! Jesus Christ, school reopening in these circumstances would overwhelm the healthcare system in no time flat It's gonna be bad enough as it is with the post holiday surge in cases.

We can't stop it, we can only slow it down, barely, the objective is to prevent the collapse of the healthcare system. Hopefully vaccinations, boosters and mild omicron might help with that, right now though the hospital staffs are getting hit pretty hard with covid themselves. Stock up on what you figure you might need to deal with illness on your own and FFS take vitamin D supplements this winter. We will muddle through and I expect it will burn out pretty quickly, the worse it is the faster it passes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Rob Ford saw the light on school reopening, just as we are about to get slammed with a horrific outbreak, the experts must have danced on his desk to make their point! Jesus Christ, school reopening in these circumstances would overwhelm the healthcare system in no time flat It's gonna be bad enough as it is with the post holiday surge in cases.
> 
> We can't stop it, we can only slow it down, barely, the objective is to prevent the collapse of the healthcare system. Hopefully vaccinations, boosters and mild omicron might help with that, right now though the hospital staffs are getting hit pretty hard with covid themselves. Stock up on what you figure you might need to deal with illness on your own and FFS take vitamin D supplements this winter. We will muddle through and I expect it will burn out pretty quickly, the worse it is the faster it passes.


Apparently he changed his tune because of public outrage. What did he think was going to happen? CaptainMorgan is right, Ford might be dumber than trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Apparently he changed his tune because of public outrage. What did he think was going to happen? CaptainMorgan is right, Ford might be dumber than trump.


Apparently he is capable of changing his mind! If he figured he would pay at the polls he will come around. If he reopened schools in the face of warnings and disaster ensued, they would burn the fucker at the stake come election day. Covid and winter in Canada are a bad combination Canuck, our high vaccination rate and mostly young unvaxxed should save us from the worst of it though, at least I hope.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Apparently he is capable of changing his mind! If he figured he would pay at the polls he will come around. If he reopened schools in the face of warnings and disaster ensued, they would burn the fucker at the stake come election day. Covid and winter in Canada are a bad combination Canuck, our high vaccination rate and mostly young unvaxxed should save us from the worst of it though, at least I hope.


He does change his mind occasionally. He's such a mulligan man - just wish he'd make better decisions to begin with vs after the fact. 

Insane Clown Posse - it's in their logo.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> People live with livestock all over the world.


Maybe in Canada, not in Ireland thank God
We buy heaters


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Maybe in Canada, not in Ireland thank God
> We buy heaters


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They delayed school here in NS until around the 10th of January. The gave up on contact tracing here too and testing is overwhelmed. The focus here has shifted from cases to hospitalizations, where the rubber really hits the road, I don't think cases are a very useful metric anymore with vaxxed and boosted people, hospitalizations and ICU beds are more important.
> 
> Your daughter has been recently vaxxed, but she can bring it home, even if she is not too sick or sick at all, best everybody in the household gets boosted. That might not last though, the schools could shut down again, if it gets bad enough with staff shortages, at the very least they should make covid vaccinations mandatory for school kids.
> 
> It's pretty much the same all across the country as covid cases explode, they have here too. Doug kinda fucked ya though, they should wait another week or two at least to see how things go, since post holiday cases are about to explode and swamp hospitals.


It is not a matter of people "giving up", it's a matter of risk management. Today's situation presents us with a range of choices, each involve risk, some choices to reduce risk concurrently increase risk of harm in other areas. Canuck and I have to balance personal risk of contracting the disease with the risk of harming development of our kid. My HS kid did not thrive during school shut downs and almost a year of social isolation. For his sake, he's going to school if the school is open and I just have to accept the higher risk to myself. As you preach, we are vaccinated, boosted to current standards and I'm in lockdown even though my kid is not. He's 17 YO and knows the score, including the risks. It's up to him to stay safe. 

I get it. Will a 17 YO boy, empowered to make decisions that affect the people around him make the right choices? Am I kidding myself? 

I think I'm not kidding myself and only time will tell. 

Yeah, yeah, yeah. vaccinate, maintain health, masks, do all that stuff too.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It is not a matter of people "giving up", it's a matter of risk management. Today's situation presents us with a range of choices, each involve risk, some choices to reduce risk concurrently increase risk of harm in other areas. Canuck and I have to balance personal risk of contracting the disease with the risk of harming development of our kid. My HS kid did not thrive during school shut downs and almost a year of social isolation. For his sake, he's going to school if the school is open and I just have to accept the higher risk to myself. As you preach, we are vaccinated, boosted to current standards and I'm in lockdown even though my kid is not. He's 17 YO and knows the score, including the risks. It's up to him to stay safe.
> 
> I get it. Will a 17 YO boy, empowered to make decisions that affect the people around him make the right choices? Am I kidding myself?
> 
> ...


I just saw that 500+ doctors in Ontario signed a letter to the premier asking to keep the schools open. I think they are right to want that. From the very small window our health unit provides, the actual hospital admissions seem to be low given the numbers of cases. Maybe an extended break of a couple of weeks will be enough to at least get more data on how this is going to play out without the effects of a full blown extended lock down. Most of the families I know are not doing great with the kids not in a structured setting with their peers. I am at the point now where I feel it’s inevitable that old budley is gonna get the corona even though I stick pretty close to home these days . Hopefully my shots and booster keep me out of the hospital .


----------



## HGCC (Jan 3, 2022)

Testing line down to almost nothing today, they drove right up. Will see how it goes, keeping him home tomorrow, hopefully results come in by Wed.

The school issue is tough, I come down on the side that it's better for them to be there. Perfectly good and valid arguments for both options.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I’ve had gator a few times (when I had my place in Florida) and it was actually quite tasty but it’s all in the sauces I think. I’m more of a Cracker Barrel catfish/meatloaf kind of guy lol.


I had meatloaf today. Love it. Yeah I watched a YouTube video on cooking gator and they really like to add a lot of flavoring .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It is not a matter of people "giving up", it's a matter of risk management. Today's situation presents us with a range of choices, each involve risk, some choices to reduce risk concurrently increase risk of harm in other areas. Canuck and I have to balance personal risk of contracting the disease with the risk of harming development of our kid. My HS kid did not thrive during school shut downs and almost a year of social isolation. For his sake, he's going to school if the school is open and I just have to accept the higher risk to myself. As you preach, we are vaccinated, boosted to current standards and I'm in lockdown even though my kid is not. He's 17 YO and knows the score, including the risks. It's up to him to stay safe.
> 
> I get it. Will a 17 YO boy, empowered to make decisions that affect the people around him make the right choices? Am I kidding myself?
> 
> ...


Here is opinion piece in the Financial Times that I think indicate the direction we will end up taking. It is endemic now and highly contagious, we must protect the healthcare system from collapse by spring, and boost more folks, January promises to be rough. Sooner or later we are going to have to learn to live with it, hopefully with a plan that will minimize the damage during the adjustment period.





__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

It seems the link doesn't work right

*The world must learn to live with Covid this year*
There is a good chance the global impact of coronavirus will ease

Omicron, by far the most contagious coronavirus variant to date, is so rampant around the world that it is easy to feel despondent about the prospects of the pandemic easing — let alone coming to an end — in 2022. But there are good reasons to think that Covid-19’s toll on global health and its wider social and economic impact could wane this year, if governments and health authorities follow appropriate policies and if this volatile virus develops in the way that many scientists believe is most likely.

A debate is growing between those who think new pathogens such as Sars-Cov-2 tend to cause milder disease as time passes and those who say they are just as likely to evolve in a more virulent direction. Without taking sides, it is reasonable to conclude that the interaction between virus and the human immune system means that the more people acquire some protection against severe Covid-19 symptoms through vaccination or infection, the better the outlook. No conceivable descendant of Sars-Cov-2 could have enough mutations in the right places to escape fully the attentions of both antibodies and T-cells generated by prior exposure to an earlier variant.

The top priority is, therefore, to vaccinate the whole world — as it should have been for the past year. Unfortunately, Covid-19 vaccine inequity has never been greater, with just 10 per cent of the population in low-income countries having received at least one jab, according to the World Health Organization, while wealthy nations are rolling out third or even fourth shots. As the WHO says, with global vaccine production close to 1.5bn doses a month, there will be enough for these booster programmes to continue, while directing far more supplies to poorer countries than in 2021, through schemes such as Covax.

Although industrialised nations are justified in protecting their populations with boosters for adults and campaigns to extend vaccination to children, we cannot expect to keep jabbing people every four to six months for very long in the face of new variants. We will have to rely on the immunity provided by annual inoculations — preferably with a new generation of products that are effective against all coronavirus variants — and by repeated exposure to what will sooner or later become an endemic infection.

Governments and regulators must encourage the development of new vaccine technologies to supplement the near duopoly that Moderna and BioNTech/Pfizer enjoy in the developed world with their mRNA products. At the same time, more investment should be directed towards antiviral drugs that could play a bigger role in suppressing symptoms in those who are infected.

Another vital area that must be reinforced is diagnosis and surveillance. Requirements here range from ensuring enough quick lateral flow tests are available for people to check whether they are infected before meeting others to building up more genomic sequencing capacity worldwide to monitor the emergence of new variants. Whatever slim chance we might have had at the beginning of 2020 to eliminate Covid-19 has long gone. Efforts to control the pandemic have been justified so far in the context of a global health emergency but they cannot continue indefinitely. The collateral damage — to mental health and wellbeing, social cohesion and the global economy — would be too great. This year the world will have to build up resilience so that we can live with Sars-Cov-2 and its descendants, in a way that causes less disruption while still protecting those who are most vulnerable.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is opinion piece in the Financial Times that I think indicate the direction we will end up taking. It is endemic now and highly contagious, we must protect the healthcare system from collapse by spring, and boost more folks, January promises to be rough. Sooner or later we are going to have to learn to live with it, hopefully with a plan that will minimize the damage during the adjustment period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a pandemic. 

I don't know what more I can do. I don't know


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This is a pandemic.
> 
> I don't know what more I can do. I don't know


No one does, but we will muddle through.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2022)

That is with schools on holiday break.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> That is with schools on holiday break.


Good point and probably the reason opening has been delayed in many places, kids live in families and they have it too.


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2022)

I had two possible exposures at work today. A lady came in to pay her deposit and her old man has it, but she tested negative. And my maintenance man came in to pick up his check and he told us his girl friend most likely has it. I wish folks would use some common sense.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

From infants to teens, this hospital has a deluge of young Covid-19 patients. Here's what parents want others to know








From infants to teens, this hospital has a deluge of young Covid-19 patients. Here's what parents want others to know | CNN


A 4-month-old baby with Covid-19 is struggling to breathe. A teenager with Covid-19 is in a medically induced coma, unaware she gave birth to her new daughter 10 weeks early.




www.cnn.com


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2022)

This is obviously page fear.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 4, 2022)

They test the amount of COVID in Boston's sewer system. It TRIPLED over a few days recently. I'm never leaving the house again.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> This is obviously page fear.


We are in the midst of a global pandemic, so of course there’s fear. Fear is a powerful emotion. Much of everyone’s various and often wildly divergent reactions to the current situation with the COVID pandemic is rooted in fear. 
There is fear of catching COVID, fear of loved ones getting it, fear of dying from it. There is also fear of governments infringing on rights, fear of economic catastrophe, fear of negative effects from getting vaccinated. 
Fear associated with the current pandemic is not one sided, especially in the US. We spend an awful lot of time arguing back and forth over what various groups think we should be most afraid of.
The past two years have certainly demonstrated that we are capable of whipping ourselves into hysterical frenzies over various issues associated with COVID.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> This is obviously page fear.


People should be afraid enough to wear a mask and get vaccinated, fear is a great motivator! Some are not afraid for themselves so much, but for others, mostly family and friends. When a plague stalks the land, the people live in fear of it, at least it used to be that way, but this disease has a low mortality rate compared to many in the past. However it has a pretty good chance of causing long term damage in many survivors and has maimed many.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> People should be afraid enough to wear a mask and get vaccinated, fear is a great motivator! Some are not afraid for themselves so much, but for others, mostly family and friends. When a plague stalks the land, the people live in fear of it, at least it used to be that way, but this disease has a low mortality rate compared to many in the past. However it has a pretty good chance of causing long term damage in many survivors and has maimed many.


Fear and caution are similar, but not the same. Fear can be irrational but caution is usually always wise.

I consider myself cautious, not fearful.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Fear and caution are similar, but not the same. Fear can be irrational but caution is usually always wise.
> 
> I consider myself cautious, not fearful.


I have difficulty staying cautious without at least a little fear to keep me on task.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Fear and caution are similar, but not the same. Fear can be irrational but caution is usually always wise.
> 
> I consider myself cautious, not fearful.


Semantics, fear can be rational or irrational, the difference is applying wisdom, reason and knowledge. Those driven by hate are not wise and some people cannot reason or be reasoned with, as we have seen here. They most often lack knowledge too and have their heads filled with bullshit instead, better to be merely ignorant, than to be lied to.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2022)

Fear is going to make you flap and write shit


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Fear is going to make you flap and write shit


Not just fear, in my case.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

No fear here. Headed out to pick up some worm castings. I’ll be vigilantly cautious, though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> No fear here. Headed out to pick up some worm castings. I’ll be vigilantly cautious, though.


More so, when Doug wants to send your kid back to school!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This is a pandemic.
> 
> I don't know what more I can do. I don't know


make sure everyone is vaxxed up and stay the fvck home; delivery.

it's still your choice..do you really need to go to the movies? Big Business is behind this and plenty morons to partake.

watching all those disaster and horror movies over the years? if the killer is chasing you with a chainsaw you don't go back into the house..if the pandemic is outside you stay _______________________.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Here is something that helps drive appropriate fear in parents with kids about to go to school...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








From infants to teens, this hospital has a deluge of young Covid-19 patients. Here's what parents want others to know | CNN


A 4-month-old baby with Covid-19 is struggling to breathe. A teenager with Covid-19 is in a medically induced coma, unaware she gave birth to her new daughter 10 weeks early.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

No poggie for the unvaxxed in Canada!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Unvaccinated workers who lose jobs ineligible for EI benefits, minister says


The policy is intended to protect workplaces from outbreaks and encourage vaccine uptake, says Employment Minister Carla Qualtrough




nationalpost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

I guess if they wanna fuck themselves the Canadian government will help and pile on! I imagine that would apply to sick leave EI if the unvaxxed get covid, as well as those fired for refusing the jab...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jan 4, 2022)

I also do it because I don't want to be mistaken for a republican.


----------



## printer (Jan 4, 2022)

Got the Moderna booster two days ago, feels like someone kicked me in the arm.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2022)

this is why when i told you Biden is lying about UI..he would've known the November number- it's fvcking January.









A record 4.5 million Americans quit their jobs in November | CNN Business


A record 4.5 million Americans voluntarily left their jobs in November, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics.




www.cnn.com





Colorado UI has a recording: don't call us we'll call you

Houston, __ ____ _ _______.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 4, 2022)

1.017 million new cases in the USA reported yesterday.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> We are in the midst of a global pandemic, so of course there’s fear. Fear is a powerful emotion. Much of everyone’s various and often wildly divergent reactions to the current situation with the COVID pandemic is rooted in fear.
> There is fear of catching COVID, fear of loved ones getting it, fear of dying from it. There is also fear of governments infringing on rights, fear of economic catastrophe, fear of negative effects from getting vaccinated.
> Fear associated with the current pandemic is not one sided, especially in the US. We spend an awful lot of time arguing back and forth over what various groups think we should be most afraid of.
> The past two years have certainly demonstrated that we are capable of whipping ourselves into hysterical frenzies over various issues associated with COVID.


Flapping won’t help


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2022)

*Fourth Covid jab: We can’t vaccinate the planet every six months, says JCVI chief*
Further inoculations should not be offered until there is more evidence, says Sir Andrew Pollard, with priority given to the most vulnerable”
This is the chief of the JCVI today, “evidence” is being asked for.
A nut?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> *Fourth Covid jab: We can’t vaccinate the planet every six months, says JCVI chief*
> Further inoculations should not be offered until there is more evidence, says Sir Andrew Pollard, with priority given to the most vulnerable”
> This is the chief of the JCVI today, “evidence” is being asked for.
> A nut?


It is a dynamic situation caused by viral mutation and large numbers of unvaxxed people, the advice will change. I figure we will get boosted annually in the fall and winter like the flu vaccine, this will probably join the cold and flu season as a new player. Omicron and delta have changed the game for now though, but there is a growing scientific consensus that we can't boost our way out of this every 4 to 6 months.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> make sure everyone is vaxxed up and stay the fvck home; delivery.
> 
> it's still your choice..do you really need to go to the movies? Big Business is behind this and plenty morons to partake.
> 
> watching all those disaster and horror movies over the years? if the killer is chasing you with a chainsaw you don't go back into the house..if the pandemic is outside you stay _______________________.


It is not a choice for some! Some (not you so it seems) have to go to work to survive.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> make sure everyone is vaxxed up and stay the fvck home; delivery.
> 
> it's still your choice..do you really need to go to the movies? Big Business is behind this and plenty morons to partake.
> 
> watching all those disaster and horror movies over the years? if the killer is chasing you with a chainsaw you don't go back into the house..if the pandemic is outside you stay _______________________.


I have a kid in school. So, yeah, I've put a moat around my castle, I stay home, work remotely, I only do what is necessary to keep the house running. But a kid has to go to school and develop. So, my castle is compromised. The drawbridge is down. Public schooling weakens my defenses but I've seen the alternative and think the risk of contracting severe Covid is less than the risk of harming my kid by pulling him out of class. 

What you suggest is only possible for people who don't have to go out into the world.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Flapping won’t help


This isn’t exactly a think tank and I’m not here to find out how to solve the world’s problems.

I’m here to flap and read other’s flappings.

Yours too.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This isn’t exactly a think tank and I’m not here to find out how to solve the world’s problems.
> 
> I’m here to flap and read other’s flappings.
> 
> Yours too.


Why you angry?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Why you angry?


I’m not angry at all. You’re the one who seems angry.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m not angry at all. You’re the one who seems angry.


How so, I’m chilled and not flapping, I’m just not going along with the panic fuelling vibe of the last few pages


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> *Fourth Covid jab: We can’t vaccinate the planet every six months, says JCVI chief*
> Further inoculations should not be offered until there is more evidence, says Sir Andrew Pollard, with priority given to the most vulnerable”
> This is the chief of the JCVI today, “evidence” is being asked for.
> A nut?


Small minds are common among people with that surname.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> How so, I’m chilled and not flapping, I’m just not going along with the panic fuelling vibe of the last few pages


It’s all cool. I incorrectly detected a petulant tone to your posts.

I like reading your flappings. Not for this reason alone, but because you spell honour, colour, humour and neighbour correctly.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s all cool. I incorrectly detected a petulant tone to your posts.
> 
> I like reading your flappings. Not for this reason alone, but because you spell honour, colour, humour and neighbour correctly.


I spell like the old colonial oppressors, I have no choice in jolly ingland, what’s your excuse for this continued tyranny of spelling the old way? 
secondly what do you think of the cunty royals, they are your royals too right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Let's put it this way folks, covid mutated into a very contagious strain that we cannot stop, but we can slow it down so that the healthcare system doesn't collapse. Sending kids back to school right away after the holidays, in winter with the hospitals bursting and staff reduced, might not be wise. Kids need to go back to school, but we need a plan and time to boost some vulnerable folks too, we also need to give the hospitals some slack. It's endemic and it looks like most folks will get some version of it sooner or later and some people might get it multiple times. We will learn to live with it, we will muddle through.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I spell like the old colonial oppressors, I have no choice in jolly ingland, what’s your excuse for this continued tyranny of spelling the old way?
> secondly what do you think of the cunty royals, they are your royals too right?


I have no royals.

If you’re looking for a fight today, take it somewhere else. I’m not biting anymore.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> (SNIP)
> ...* Sending kids back to school right away after the holidays, in winter with the hospitals bursting and staff reduced, might not be wise. Kids need to go back to school, but we need a plan and time to boost some vulnerable folks too, we also need to give the hospitals some slack...*


I’ve had conversations with many people on the topic of schools being in person, including here on RIU. We live near Detroit and I work in the City. Detroit area has been a COVID hotspot several times and is again right now. Both Michigan and Ontario are seeing rather alarming numbers this week.
There are some school districts near us that are back to remote learning but most are in-person. 
For the ones that are remote, the language has shifted somewhat subtly on these decisions and is more along the lines of “we are going remote due to staffing shortages from COVID” rather than “we are going remote to blunt the spread of COVID”. 
Right or wrong, quite a bit of the US (both red and blue areas) have just thrown their hands up at this point and become resigned to omicron burning through the population. It sucks hard to be in healthcare right now.
Ontario right across the River is different though, their shutdown that starts in about 7.5 hours is couched as an effort at slowing the spread.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I’ve had conversations with many people on the topic of schools being in person, including here on RIU. We live near Detroit and I work in the City. Detroit area has been a COVID hotspot several times and is again right now. Both Michigan and Ontario are seeing rather alarming numbers this week.
> There are some school districts near us that are back to remote learning but most are in-person.
> For the ones that are remote, the language has shifted somewhat subtly on these decisions and is more along the lines of “we are going remote due to staffing shortages from COVID” rather than “we are going remote to blunt the spread of COVID”.
> Right or wrong, quite a bit of the US (both red and blue areas) have just thrown their hands up at this point and become resigned to omicron burning through the population. It sucks hard to be in healthcare right now.
> Ontario right across the River is different though, their shutdown that starts in about 7.5 hours is couched as an effort at slowing the spread.


I think in Canada the plan is to slow it down to protect the healthcare system and boost as many as possible to get through the winter. I think school vaccinations should be mandatory and much of this shit could have been avoided, kids respond well to the vaccine and are generally well protected. I think the plan now is basically vaccine and herd immunity, we have little choice really, but slowing it down as much as we can in winter might be wise, we need time to adjust, not just healthcare will be overwhelmed, services will shut down or be reduced and there will be shortages as everybody needs the same thing at the same time. This is just getting going, but the worse it is, the faster it passes, most vaxxed healthcare workers who are off will be back and immune soon.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I’ve had conversations with many people on the topic of schools being in person, including here on RIU. We live near Detroit and I work in the City. Detroit area has been a COVID hotspot several times and is again right now. Both Michigan and Ontario are seeing rather alarming numbers this week.
> There are some school districts near us that are back to remote learning but most are in-person.
> For the ones that are remote, the language has shifted somewhat subtly on these decisions and is more along the lines of “we are going remote due to staffing shortages from COVID” rather than “we are going remote to blunt the spread of COVID”.
> Right or wrong, quite a bit of the US (both red and blue areas) have just thrown their hands up at this point and become resigned to omicron burning through the population. It sucks hard to be in healthcare right now.
> Ontario right across the River is different though, their shutdown that starts in about 7.5 hours is couched as an effort at slowing the spread.


Things must be bad in Michigan if you’re looking up to the Ford government. I thought you had a good Governor there. 

Ontario planned to give up as well but public outrage forced Ford to change his strategy. Schools will be online for a while longer. Hopefully they will be back soon.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Let's put it this way folks, covid mutated into a very contagious strain that we cannot stop, but we can slow it down so that the healthcare system doesn't collapse. Sending kids back to school right away after the holidays, in winter with the hospitals bursting and staff reduced, might not be wise. Kids need to go back to school, but we need a plan and time to boost some vulnerable folks too, we also need to give the hospitals some slack. It's endemic and it looks like most folks will get some version of it sooner or later and some people might get it multiple times. We will learn to live with it, we will muddle through.


I'm OK with differing with you about this. I don't agree that closing schools until the omicron surge subsides is the right choice for me and mine. Closing schools for an undetermined few months makes no more sense than closing grocery stores for a few months.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 4, 2022)

Personally, I'm kind of at the point of throwing up my hands. Stuff doesn't work if you don't have everyone on board. Our populace here in the US is what it is, I'm angry it's not possible for a better solution to work because people are so stupid and selfish.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2022)

The only question I have left is, how long will it take covid to kill off the antivaxers so this thing can end.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I spell like the old colonial oppressors, I have no choice in jolly ingland, what’s your excuse for this continued tyranny of spelling the old way?
> secondly what do you think of the cunty royals, they are your royals too right?


We are not amused


----------



## HGCC (Jan 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The only question I have left is, how long will it take covid to kill off the antivaxers so this thing can end.


Yep, hopefully we can do better next time.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I have no royals.
> 
> If you’re looking for a fight today, take it somewhere else. I’m not biting anymore.


Yeah but seriously why do you value the way I spell when it’s the language of Empire?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm OK with differing with you about this. I don't agree that closing the school until the omicron surge subsides is the right choice for me and mine. Closing schools for an undetermined few months makes no more sense than closing grocery stores for a few months.


Do you have mandatory school vaccinations in your state? I understand for most youth it is still under emergency use. I'm just taking the state of the hospitals and the incredible spread during the winter months of these new more contagious strains into account. It is a difficult question, but delay for a couple of weeks would be helpful IMHO, we need to see how bad this is gonna get this month. Screw the unvaxxed and protect those who want it and qualify, sooner or later we have to get back to normal. By spring we might even give up on masks too and the Devil can take the unvaxxed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Yeah but seriously why do you value the way I spell when it’s the language of Empire?


You would accept a knighthood!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Yeah but seriously why do you value the way I spell when it’s the language of Empire?


Color gets changed to colour, so maybe talk to Mr. Spell Check, end the tyranny!!! (jsyk it tried to change it to tranny )


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Things must be bad in Michigan if you’re looking up to the Ford government. I thought you had a good Governor there.
> 
> Ontario planned to give up as well but public outrage forced Ford to change his strategy. Schools will be online for a while longer. Hopefully they will be back soon.


Two things with Gov. Whitmer. First she got kneecapped by the State legislature on emergency executive powers. Second, it’s an election year so she’s making more calculated political decisions and not picking fights.
I’m with FogDog on the school issue. We are strongly in favor of not closing schools for our family - but we are definitely not “COVID is fake” or “masks take away my dignity” assholes. 
My older one is 16 and did well in remote learning compared to most kids, but he’s told me this year has been a ton of catch up. There are things that just didn’t get taught well during the ~9 months of remote learning. 
Remote learning was a train wreck for my 13-year and most of his classmates.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Yeah but seriously why do you value the way I spell when it’s the language of Empire?


Most every language originated on the European continent is a language of empire. I happen to be the citizen of a country that speaks one of those languages. It has no value to me other than it’s the only way I can communicate with language, as I know no other. My comment was meant as a light hearted dig at my American friends here who speak the same language but spell those words differently.

You seem particularly humourless today. Why is that?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Most every language originated on the European continent is a language of empire. I happen to be the citizen of a country that speaks one of those languages. It has no value to me other than it’s the only way I can communicate with language, as I know no other. My comment was meant as a light hearted dig at my American friends here who spell those words differently.
> 
> You seem particularly humourless today. Why is that?


Maybe someone crapped on his crumpet


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Color gets changed to colour, so maybe talk to Mr. Spell Check, end the tyranny!!! (jsyk it tried to change it to tranny )


My keyboard keeps reverting to the French Canadian for some reason, but I usually use American spelling styles and have the checker setup that way. But it's like metric for most Canadians, we are comfortable in both systems.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do you have mandatory school vaccinations in your state? I understand for most youth it is still under emergency use. I'm just taking the state of the hospitals and the incredible spread during the winter months of these new more contagious strains into account. It is a difficult question, but delay for a couple of weeks would be helpful IMHO, we need to see how bad this is gonna get this month. Screw the unvaxxed and protect those who want it and qualify, sooner or later we have to get back to normal. By spring we might even give up on masks too and the Devil can take the unvaxxed.


We don't have a vaccination mandate in my school district. 

Since September, there have been 144 cases where kids tested positive. The district holds regular updates to kids and parents as well as vaccine education programs. Over 95% of students in the district have been vaccinated for other diseases and 75% aged 12 and up have been vaccinated for Covid. 

Vaccinations aren't the only protection the district is pushing. This is how they describe the layers of protection:




_Image: Illustrated graphic of a student wearing a face covering sitting in a desk at school. The student is protected from the COVID-19 virus because of the 11 health and safety layers Oregon schools are using. The more health and safety layers in place, the better protected students will be from COVID-19 transmission. Reading from left to right, these layers include: symptom screening; training and education; cleaning and disinfection; hand washing; airflow and circulation; COVID-19 testing; isolation and quarantine; cohorting; physical distancing; face coverings; and COVID-19 vaccinations._


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My keyboard keeps reverting to the French Canadian for some reason, but I usually use American spelling styles and have the checker setup that way. But it's like metric for most Canadians, we are comfortable in both systems.


Ummm well the older are comfortable but my kids have no clue about Inches, I have to get them to count the little lines on my tape measure lol. But yes I’m a switch hitter lol. My trade still deals in inches and Fahrenheit and never metric in tech guides.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Two things with Gov. Whitmer. First she got kneecapped by the State legislature on emergency executive powers. Second, it’s an election year so she’s making more calculated political decisions and not picking fights.
> I’m with FogDog on the school issue. We are strongly in favor of not closing schools for our family - but we are definitely not “COVID is fake” or “masks take away my dignity” assholes.
> My older one is 16 and did well in remote learning compared to most kids, but he’s told me this year has been a ton of catch up. There are things that just didn’t get taught well during the ~9 months of remote learning.
> Remote learning was a train wreck for my 13-year and most of his classmates.


I was happy to see my 13 year old daughter going back to in person school this fall. We are all fully vaccinated and the schools were taking precautions to be as safe as possible so the risk was minimal vs the harm she faced by missing another year of in person classes.

We don’t know much about this new variant aside from anecdotal data and I’m glad the schools are going online for a few weeks until we know more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Ummm well the older are comfortable but my kids have no clue about Inches, I have to get them to count the little lines on my tape measure lol. But yes I’m a switch hitter lol. My trade still deals in inches and Fahrenheit and never metric in tech guides.


It's the same thing with analog clocks, they are removing them from schools because the kids can't tell the time. Shit, I though schools were for learning things!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's the same thing with analog clocks, they are removing them from schools because the kids can't tell the time. Shit, I though schools were for learning things!


????

I’m gonna need to see a citation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We don't have a vaccination mandate in my school district.
> 
> Since September, there have been 144 cases where kids tested positive. The district holds regular updates to kids and parents as well as vaccine education programs. Over 95% of students in the district have been vaccinated for other diseases and 75% aged 12 and up have been vaccinated for Covid.
> 
> ...


If kids aren't in school, most aren't home these days, but out and about with friends, so in the end opening will probably have less of an impact than anticipated. The experts who make the calls are keeping an eye on hospitalizations now and not case numbers and it will be the state of the hospitals that determines many things from here on out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> ????
> 
> I’m gonna need to see a citation.


A friend in the education system mentioned on my local Facebook feed, I never verified it, but I have run up against the phenomena with kids and it's been happening for awhile.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> ????
> 
> I’m gonna need to see a citation.











Are Schools Removing Analog Clocks Because Students Can't Read Them?


A news report about analog clocks and timed exams morphed into a Internet-wide bashing of "kids today."




www.snopes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A friend in the education system mentioned on my local Facebook feed, I never verified it, but I have run up against the phenomena with kids and it's been happening for awhile.


Something more recent.








Schools Are Removing Analog Clocks Because Students Can't Read Them Anymore


With an entire generation growing up accustomed to digital clocks, the analog clock seems to be losing its relevance.



life.shared.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We don't have a vaccination mandate in my school district.
> 
> Since September, there have been 144 cases where kids tested positive. The district holds regular updates to kids and parents as well as vaccine education programs. Over 95% of students in the district have been vaccinated for other diseases and 75% aged 12 and up have been vaccinated for Covid.
> 
> ...


Our active case count is at 2214 with 15 hospitalized and 40 confirmed school cases. The ideal of shutting schools down is a bit of an overreach at this point I think. But it’s apparent this can data can change in a matter of days. Most of the decision makers are able to and do work from home, is my guess. That would have considerable sway in the decisions being made imo. A 2 week shutdown is not drastic and could easily be made up. It may give a better picture of where this is going. I guess we’ll find out.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A friend in the education system mentioned on my local Facebook feed, I never verified it, but I have run up against the phenomena with kids and it's been happening for awhile.


My daughter gets irritated with me when I say something like “quarter to five”. She has no idea what that means.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Our active case count is at 2214 with 15 hospitalized and 40 confirmed school cases. The ideal of shutting schools down is a bit of an overreach at this point I think. But it’s apparent this can data can change in a matter of days. Most of the decision makers are able to and do work from home, is my guess. That would have considerable sway in the decisions being made imo. A 2 week shutdown is not drastic and could easily be made up. It may give a better picture of where this is going. I guess we’ll find out.


Right now it’s online for 2 weeks only


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> My daughter gets irritated with me when I say something like “quarter to five”. She has no idea what that means.


So try 4.75 !


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2022)

We have 67 children hospitalized with covid in my area hospitals.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Right now it’s online for 2 weeks only


. Yes it is lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> ????
> 
> I’m gonna need to see a citation.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> We have 67 children hospitalized with covid in my area hospitals.


And we have none that I’m aware of, it’s bewildering how it varies so much from area to area.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2022)

There's about 100 in the whole state, 67 are in the Detroit area.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You would accept a knighthood!


No I would not, nor an MBE which is more my level


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> And we have none that I’m aware of, it’s bewildering how it varies so much from area to area.


The difference in vaxx rates for kids might offer a clue. There are many breakthrough cases and most people in the hospital are unvaxxed and almost everybody in the ICU's is unvaxxed. Hospitalizations are relatively low compared to cases, most of which are going unreported. It's the unvaxxed, as usual, who are the issue for the most part.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> No I would not, nor an MBE which is more my level


How about Lord Zeeed! That's gotta be worth something!  It would sound cool too...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about Lord Zeeed! That's gotta be worth something!  It would sound cool too...


Lol, it would be good if everyone said fuck you when some queen decides you deserve an honour, check out Lewis Hamilton bending down to get knighted by Prince Charles the next fucker to suck on our tits once this one croaks.
Sorry for not being superjolly and agreeable but shits fucked up and it’s only getting worse quickly, covid will seem like flu season compared to what might evolve in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Sorry for not being superjolly and agreeable but shits fucked up and it’s only getting worse quickly, covid will seem like flu season compared to what might evolve in Ukraine.


Vlad and his buddies will lose all their money stashed in the west and that is probably the biggest factor, personal greed. Besides Russia would be screwed, almost every country in NATO has a larger economy, the average Russian makes around $400 /mth and is not a happy camper. Ukraine might be more of a hostage than anything else, but if it goes, Belorussia will be surrounded on three sides by western countries and they have internal trouble with their dictator. Vlad's southern flank will be exposed and black sea dominance challenged. Vlad has a dead dream of soviet resurrection.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Yeah but seriously why do you value the way I spell when it’s the language of Empire?


It is the language of so much more. And those of us who’ve left the Empire have coevolved other spelling, grammar and syntax.

“There’s fifty-seven ways
To build a tribal lay 
And ev’ry bloody one is right!”
- Probable mutilation of R. Kipling


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> It is the language of so much more. And those of us who’ve left the Empire have coevolved other spelling, grammar and syntax.


My point exactly


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> My point exactly


I think we disagree on whether non-British English is also English.

Otherwise I flatly do not understand.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I think we disagree on whether non-British English is also English.


Call it American, it’s still the language of empire. The same for Greek, Italian, French, German or Dutch, to name a few.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The difference in vaxx rates for kids might offer a clue. There are many breakthrough cases and most people in the hospital are unvaxxed and almost everybody in the ICU's is unvaxxed. Hospitalizations are relatively low compared to cases, most of which are going unreported. It's the unvaxxed, as usual, who are the issue for the most part.


Possibly, I’m not sure what the rate of vaccination is for school aged kids or the actual ages as it’s not broke down. So yes possibly a clue but not really lol. The data is just not there yet IMO to draw any conclusions, other than it moves like fire through a community.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> My point exactly


You do realize the US are empire builders too, don’t you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Possibly, I’m not sure what the rate of vaccination is for school aged kids or the actual ages as it’s not broke down. So yes possibly a clue but not really lol. The data is just not there yet IMO to draw any conclusions, other than it moves like fire through a community.


Antivaxx parents are most likely to have unvaccinated kids and the age groups who are most antivaxx are in the child bearing range. I figure the difference in the vaxx rate should give some indication about hospitalization rates at least, cases are becoming too numerous to count.

Just found out we have outbreaks at all the local hospitals, not people hospitalized because of it, but they are detecting it. We have a pretty high vaxx rate in NS.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

What is 'Flurona'? Experts warn of possibility of developing flu and COVID-19 at same time - ABC7 Los Angeles









What is 'Flurona'? Developing 2 separate infections a new health risk, experts say


Although rare, experts say it is possible to develop both COVID-19 and influenza at the same time, a condition known as "flurona."




abc7.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Personally, I'm kind of at the point of throwing up my hands. Stuff doesn't work if you don't have everyone on board. Our populace here in the US is what it is, I'm angry it's not possible for a better solution to work because people are so stupid and selfish.


The vax rate in my county is 38%. I'm just assuming I'm going to catch Omicron. I just hope if I bring it home, my wife will be alright.


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Lol. . . . . . . . . . check out Lewis Hamilton bending down to get knighted by Prince Charles. . . . . .


I bet he would gladly exchange it for that late Safety Car not coming out.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2022)

Interesting editorial. 








Opinion | Doing the same thing again and again and expecting a different result defines idiocy. And yet, as schools stay closed, here we are


Students not going to school might well be the right call, but could we have been spared the vacillation and be given real information?




www.thestar.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Interesting editorial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on. How I feel, exactly.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I have a kid in school. So, yeah, I've put a moat around my castle, I stay home, work remotely, I only do what is necessary to keep the house running. But a kid has to go to school and develop. So, my castle is compromised. The drawbridge is down. Public schooling weakens my defenses but I've seen the alternative and think the risk of contracting severe Covid is less than the risk of harming my kid by pulling him out of class.
> 
> What you suggest is only possible for people who don't have to go out into the world.


and when you do you can create your own deprivation tank on the cheap..hat, hoodie pulled over hat..sunglasses..double mask..coat that zip up and over mask combo..ear buds.

you end up looking like a Ninja, but that's the whole point + you don't to talk to people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jan 4, 2022)

i just received an EM from a recruiter and half of it was in Cyrillic. WTF? why are the Russians investing it was for a mining company in San Jose. Weird.

Ae they trying to take over the US through business?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Omicron makes up 95% of sequenced Covid cases in U.S. as infections hit pandemic record


The omicron variant now represents nearly every Covid case sequenced by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.




www.cnbc.com





KEY POINTS

The omicron variant now represents nearly every Covid case sequenced by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
Omicron has displaced the once-dominant delta variant in a matter of weeks.
The U.S. reported a pandemic record of more than 1 million new infections on Monday, according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Interesting editorial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a fit of opening/closing/delay opening decisions last year and it really put a strain on how I feel about the officials in charge. None of the certainty asked for in that opinion piece is available or we'd have gotten it already. 

I heard on NPR this morning that test results are coming back with 60% positive. Officials have to make a call about school openings and I don't envy them. My worst case scenario is my kid comes home one day and we all get infected. Odds are very good that none of us will get very ill. Then we wait about 40 years to see if this thing has long term effects that are unknowable right now.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We had a fit of opening/closing/delay opening decisions last year and it really put a strain on how I feel about the officials in charge. None of the certainty asked for in that opinion piece is available or we'd have gotten it already.
> 
> I heard on NPR this morning that test results are coming back with 60% positive. Officials have to make a call about school openings and I don't envy them. My worst case scenario is my kid comes home one day and we all get infected. Odds are very good that none of us will get very ill. Then we wait about 40 years to see if this thing has long term effects that are unknowable right now.


3 of my extended family has tested positive in the last two weeks and no one has had much more than what feels like a bad cold so here’s hoping


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Here is where we stand in NS and covid is breaking out all over the place. The 11.1% who are unvaxxed include kids under 5, total pop is 1 million. We will see how it looks in a week.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








1,020 new cases of COVID-19 and new hospital outbreaks announced in Nova Scotia on Tuesday, Jan. 4 - Halifax Examiner


Jump to sections in this article: Overview of today’s cases Vaccination Testing Potential exposure advisories Nova Scotia announced 1,020 new cases of COVID-19 today, Tuesday, Jan. 4. (Coincidentally, this is the exact same number of new cases as was announced yesterday.) The new cases are...




www.halifaxexaminer.ca





There are now 40 people in hospital with the disease, five of whom are in ICU. By age, those hospitalized are 26 to 98 years old, and the average age is 70.

According to Public Health, of those in hospital:
• about 10% have had a third dose of COVID-19 vaccine
• about 61% are fully vaccinated (2 doses)
• about 3% are partially vaccinated
• about 26% are unvaccinated


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

Shit's about to get real here.










Michigan's Chief Medical Executive concerned by 1000% increases in COVID case rates in other states


“We are in a very difficult position right now,” said Dr. Natasha Bagdasarian, Michigan Department of Health and Human Services Chief Medical Executive.




www.wxyz.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> It is not a choice for some! Some (not you so it seems) have to go to work to survive.


I actually miss it because humans need purpose; being in limbo is frightening.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Let's put it this way folks, covid mutated into a very contagious strain that we cannot stop, but we can slow it down so that the healthcare system doesn't collapse. Sending kids back to school right away after the holidays, in winter with the hospitals bursting and staff reduced, might not be wise. Kids need to go back to school, but we need a plan and time to boost some vulnerable folks too, we also need to give the hospitals some slack. It's endemic and it looks like most folks will get some version of it sooner or later and some people might get it multiple times. We will learn to live with it, we will muddle through.


way back when, distancing/lockdown was the whole purpose so the healthcare system wouldn't be overwhelmed.

it's like there's even this bigger push to open and send kids back..this has Big Business all over it.

and now we are a few variants later with the most contagious on its way..anti vaxxers..go figure.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I actually miss it because humans need purpose; being in limbo is frightening.


Is there no jobs available where you are? I’m about to resign (hopefully this week) and have zero concerns about getting another job, if needed, thankfully I have multiple trade certifications, huge demand. In saying that I would drive a cab, work anywhere (if I had too). It’s quite amazing what shit gets thrown at you in life when you least expect it .


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 5, 2022)

When I wake up to this, hard to believe we’re heading in the direction we are . I tend to not watch the news much these days


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Is there no jobs available where you are? I’m about to resign (hopefully this week) and have zero concerns about getting another job, if needed, thankfully I have multiple trade certifications, huge demand. In saying that I would drive a cab, work anywhere (if I had too). It’s quite amazing what shit gets thrown at you in life when you least expect it .


you'll be fine, there is so much out there.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> When I wake up to this, hard to believe we’re heading in the direction we are . I tend to not watch the news much these days  View attachment 5060641


when the sun rises here in Colorado in the winter, the clouds are really puffy and colors of deep purple and black; it's surreal and so beautiful. it looks like art- maybe it is? i'm on news lite- no cable. glance the papers.

BTW we're one of about a dozen states who are now receiving military help at hospitals. all the states are CO AZ NM; the midwest and northeast. nothing in the south and states have to request it; fed doesn't just send.

the south is really hellbent on killing it's people.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

zeddd said:


> How so, I’m chilled and not flapping, I’m just not going along with the panic fuelling vibe of the last few pages


you can be pretty mean at times and i predict you will reply back with something mean, snarky or cynical.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Shit's about to get real here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think everyone should go see SPIDERMAN and send our kids back to school; because now is a good time.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Call it American, it’s still the language of empire. The same for Greek, Italian, French, German or Dutch, to name a few.


so you speak Canadian admit it you know you have different words but most closely resemble American English + you have an American wife


----------



## HGCC (Jan 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> when the sun rises here in Colorado in the winter, the clouds are really puffy and colors of deep purple and black; it's surreal and so beautiful. it looks like art- maybe it is? i'm on news lite- no cable. glance the papers.
> 
> BTW we're one of about a dozen states who are now receiving military help at hospitals. all the states are CO AZ NM; the midwest and northeast. nothing in the south and states have to request it; fed doesn't just send.
> 
> the south is really hellbent on killing it's people.


It really is pretty neat, idk why, but man clouds/sunrise/sunset blows everywhere else I have been out of the water.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It really is pretty neat, idk why, but man clouds/sunrise/sunset blows everywhere else I have been out of the water.


i don't get sunset much due to front range positioning. the feeling is amazing though with sunrise i can't even believe it's real.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I have a kid in school. So, yeah, I've put a moat around my castle, I stay home, work remotely, I only do what is necessary to keep the house running. But a kid has to go to school and develop. So, my castle is compromised. The drawbridge is down. Public schooling weakens my defenses but I've seen the alternative and think the risk of contracting severe Covid is less than the risk of harming my kid by pulling him out of class.
> 
> What you suggest is only possible for people who don't have to go out into the world.


i would consider making the investment of window armor; watch The Purge.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No poggie for the unvaxxed in Canada!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


as it should be; it's a work requirement.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> so you speak Canadian admit it you know you have different words but most closely resemble American English + you have an American wife


We have two official languages in Canada. English and French. Unfortunately though, both are languages of empire and colonial oppression. Therefore all Canadians are pieces of shit. 

You speak English too but spell a few words differently. That combined with your countries history of fairness and equity, allows you to break free from the stigma of being an oppressor. 

Makes sense, no?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> you can be pretty mean at times and i predict you will reply back with something mean, snarky or cynical.


He’s just upset because the world is in the shitter. Oh, and Ukraine.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It really is pretty neat, idk why, but man clouds/sunrise/sunset blows everywhere else I have been out of the water.


Sunsets on the west coast are spectacular. Can’t imagine anything topping that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> way back when, distancing/lockdown was the whole purpose so the healthcare system wouldn't be overwhelmed.
> 
> it's like there's even this bigger push to open and send kids back..this has Big Business all over it.
> 
> and now we are a few variants later with the most contagious on its way..anti vaxxers..go figure.


I don't think big business has much to do with this, it's being driven by the emerging science and because it is so contagious, the new plan is a form of controlled herd immunity, slow it down to save the hospitals. People with kids know they need to get them back to school, but that could lead to disaster in the hospitals. It's also a race to get people vaxxed and boosted here, but it's moving faster than we can boost. I'm 2 weeks out from my boost and will be lucky to make it I figure. Vaxxed and boosted improves and shortens the ride. Say moo yer about to join the herd, vaxxed or not..


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think big business has much to do with this, it's being driven by the emerging science and because it is so contagious, the new plan is a form of controlled herd immunity, slow it down to save the hospitals. People with kids know they need to get them back to school, but that could lead to disaster in the hospitals. It's also a race to get people vaxxed and boosted here, but it's moving faster than we can boost. I'm 2 weeks out from my boost and will be lucky to make it I figure. Vaxxed and boosted improves and shortens the ride. Say moo yer about to join the herd, vaxxed or not..


SPIDERMAN needed to make money ie; Hollywood ie; Big Business..but 1M infected in US yesterday.

i feel like i'm in the dark because there are so many messages often mixed. strange times indeed.



Spider‑Man: Far from Home
1.132 billion USD


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

At this point in NS there are more vaxxed and boosted people hospitalized than the unvaxxed, but they are only around 11% of the population and mostly young people. The average age of the hospitalized is 70 and the youngest 29. The old with comorbidities are in the hospital for now, along with the unvaxxed younger population. The vaccines are working to keep people from becoming seriously ill and if omicron is milder, then the unvaxxed young should be ok for the most part as should the vaxxed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

Best info I could find @CunningCanuk 









1,020 new cases of COVID-19 and new hospital outbreaks announced in Nova Scotia on Tuesday, Jan. 4 - Halifax Examiner


Jump to sections in this article: Overview of today’s cases Vaccination Testing Potential exposure advisories Nova Scotia announced 1,020 new cases of COVID-19 today, Tuesday, Jan. 4. (Coincidentally, this is the exact same number of new cases as was announced yesterday.) The new cases are...




www.halifaxexaminer.ca


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think big business has much to do with this, it's being driven by the emerging science and because it is so contagious, the new plan is a form of controlled herd immunity, slow it down to save the hospitals. People with kids know they need to get them back to school, but that could lead to disaster in the hospitals. It's also a race to get people vaxxed and boosted here, but it's moving faster than we can boost. I'm 2 weeks out from my boost and will be lucky to make it I figure. Vaxxed and boosted improves and shortens the ride. Say moo yer about to join the herd, vaxxed or not..


The push to have schools open is definitely coming from parents and district administration where I live, not big business. 
It’s a separate discussion from movie theaters and Spider-Man, although both are related in terms of being vectors for potential spread. 
In my little circle of acquaintances, I know both liberals and Qtards that feel the same way about schools remaining open. Those groups feel wildly different about other things like masking and vaccines, but mainly seem to be on the same page about remote learning being totally inferior to in person. There are still some parents that are horrified that schools are open as well, but those seem to be a small number now. 
This discussion was different earlier in the pandemic. There was much more arguing for and against school closures in fall of 2020 than there is now in my community.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Best info I could find @CunningCanuk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be good to know how long those in the hospital stay there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

Nova Scotia has a population of 1 million, a nice round number and we are mostly all virgins, meaning there was very little covid and natural immunity here. We recently had a major outbreak like everybody else, but we have a fairly high vaccination rate with just 11.1% unvaxxed, including kids under 5. Our boost rate is low however, but covers many of the elderly vulnerable. The next week or two should tell the tale on how bad it will be as people either get sicker or recover and how many are in the hospital compared to how many cases. I suspect most cases are probably not being reported though, but I think most people will get omicron by spring, vaxxed or not.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

32% of patients have fatigue at 12 weeks, 31% at 6+ months 
22% have cognitive impairment at 12 weeks, 21% at 6+ months










Fatigue and cognitive impairment in Post-COVID-19 Syndrome: A systematic review and meta-analysis


COVID-19 is associated with clinically significant symptoms despite resolution of the acute infection (i.e., post-COVID-19 syndrome). Fatigue and cogn…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> The push to have schools open is definitely coming from parents and district administration where I live, not big business.
> It’s a separate discussion from movie theaters and Spider-Man, although both are related in terms of being vectors for potential spread.
> In my little circle of acquaintances, I know both liberals and Qtards that feel the same way about schools remaining open. Those groups feel wildly different about other things like masking and vaccines, but mainly seem to be on the same page about remote learning being totally inferior to in person. There are still some parents that are horrified that schools are open as well, but those seem to be a small number now.
> This discussion was different earlier in the pandemic. There was much more arguing for and against school closures in fall of 2020 than there is now in my community.


If you and your kids are vaxxed then it will change your attitude and assessment of the risks about reopening. However most parents are also aware of the situation in the hospitals and the danger of disaster at this particular time in the pandemic and season. Many expect this will burn through in a month or two at the most and at the rate it's going I tend to agree. We might not be able to save the hospitals even with schools closed and kids don't stay home when they are, unless locked down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It would be good to know how long those in the hospital stay there.


Time will tell, but a look overseas might be helpful, reports are optimistic. However covid seems to be sickening kids at an alarming rate in some areas.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 5, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It really is pretty neat, idk why, but man clouds/sunrise/sunset blows everywhere else I have been out of the water.


The sunrise and set is beautiful anywhere for the most part. The first morning I woke up in Estes was surreal with Elk in the yard and sun coming up over the mountains. I don’t much like mountains though as I almost pass out if I start laughing to much lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> 32% of patients have fatigue at 12 weeks, 31% at 6+ months
> 22% have cognitive impairment at 12 weeks, 21% at 6+ months
> 
> 
> ...


Well, maybe we will improve the overall quality of morons, shit half of America was fucking near drooling stupid before covid!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

*Biden Admin Points To Silver Lining On Rise In Covid Hospitalizations: Less Death*


----------



## HGCC (Jan 5, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> The sunrise and set is beautiful anywhere for the most part. The first morning I woke up in Estes was surreal with Elk in the yard and sun coming up over the mountains. I don’t much like mountains though as I almost pass out if I start laughing to much lol.


Man I've felt like a stallion a few times due to being used to thin air and people really into exercise coming to visit and not expecting that. Oh...why yes, let's go jog up that hill gym going person. Mmmhmmm, crossfit you say. Want to run the stairs at red rocks, it's picturesque? 

It took me a few months to not get winded constantly.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Biden Admin Points To Silver Lining On Rise In Covid Hospitalizations: Less Death*




Less dying and more maiming.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Less dying and more maiming.


It stands to reason Captain the milder the case and the shorter it is, the less damage, because our immune system is primed. Most damage appears to be an over reaction of the immune system and blood clotting, these are less likely to happen with the new strain, we hope anyway. I dunno about the unvaxxed, but the vaxxed are having an easier time of it when they do end up in the hospital and many are older with comorbidities. The unvaxxed in the hospitals are mostly younger people. We still have a mix of delta and omicron, but almost all new cases are omicron, so the next couple of weeks should tell the tale.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

Less deadly does not necessarily mean milder.










Patients during Omicron surge don't gasp for air as much as in past waves but are getting 'really sick in a different way,' an ER doctor says


Omicron exacerbates other medical conditions and there's "so much of it," Dr. Craig Spencer, an emergency-room doctor in New York City, said.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

In a year or two we will have a better idea of what getting this disease will mean long term. In the meantime, I’m going to keep myself and my family as safe as possible.

I would rather be considered a fool than dead.


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> In a year or two we will have a better idea of what getting this disease will mean long term. In the meantime, I’m going to keep myself and my family as safe as possible.
> 
> I would rather be considered a fool than dead.


Or not dead, just without lingering effects. That coming from a guy that has lived through ten years of lingering effects from an incident that should have been over with in months (not covid related).


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2022)

In the U.K. it is pretty much business as usual, the cases are highest ever but Government have said this is “milder” when in fact it has lower mortality. Boris has stated today no more lockdowns. Most are wearing masks in shops. So it looks like the unofficial policy is to let it rip through the population now that almost everyone has some degree of immunity or effective immune response.


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

*Tech exec resigns after antisemitic vaccination conspiracy theory email*
A Utah tech executive has resigned from his company after sending out an anti-vaccine email to employees saying he believes that the COVID-19 pandemic is an attempt by Jewish people to take over the world.

Dave Bateman, the founder of software company Entrata, sent out the email on Tuesday, KTVX reported.

“I believe the Jews are behind this. For 300 years the Jews have been trying to infiltrate the Catholic Church and place a Jew covertly at the top. It happened in 2013 with Pope Francis," Bateman wrote.

"I believe the pandemic and systematic extermination of billions of people will lead to an effort to consolidate all the countries in the world under a single flag with totalitarian rule," he continued. "I know, it sounds bonkers. No one is reporting on it, but the Hasidic Jews in the US instituted a law for their people that they are not to be vaccinated for any reason.”

KSTU reported that Cox sent this email to Utah Gov. Spencer Cox (R), Utah state Senate Minority Whip Luz Escamilla (D) and various other business leaders in the state.

In a text message to KSTU, Bateman confirmed that he wrote the email and stood by his remarks.

"Yes. I sent it. I have nothing but love for the Jewish people. Some of my closest friends are Jews. My heart breaks for their 2500 years they’ve been mistreated by nearly every country on earth. But I do believe Scottish Rite Freemasons are behind the pandemic (overwhelmingly Jewish)," wrote Bateman. "And I fear billions of people around the globe right now are being exterminated."

A few hours after news of the email broke, Entrata CEO Adam Edmunds tweeted that the company's board of directors had asked Bateman to resign.

"Entrata’s board of directors today asked Dave Bateman to resign from the company’s board of directors, including his position as chairman. Dave agreed and is no longer a member of the Entrata board, effective immediately," said Edmunds.








Tech exec resigns after antisemitic vaccination conspiracy theory email


A Utah tech executive has resigned from his company after sending out an anti-vaccine email to tech sector leaders and elected officials saying he believes that the COVID-19 pandemic is a…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> In a year or two we will have a better idea of what getting this disease will mean long term. In the meantime, I’m going to keep myself and my family as safe as possible.
> 
> I would rather be considered a fool than dead.


Big agreement there, but staying uninfected will be difficult with this variant and I'm kinda viewing as inevitable, so are the governments apparently. Say Mooo Canuk, we're about to join the herd, this is the most contagious airborne disease known, more than measles and that is pretty bad. The next couple of weeks should give us a better idea where this is going in the short term. Ya just have to watch the hospitals to know what will happen to the schools.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 5, 2022)

Situation in NL not improving despite lock down. Obviously some of the new cases solely from Xmas gatherings (4 visitors max, 2 on regular days) but past two days it's climbing faster than ever.



Hospital and ICU admissions still slowly declining, but expected to go up again soon. About a third of 18+ population had a booster shot.

Just as in the first wave and on almost everyone on ICU is overweight, some are weak from old age or other diseases. As a medical expert said here last week, we'd have zero problems with ICU and hospital capacity, and thus no lock downs (heavily dictated by remaining capacity) if everyone had bmi 25 or less. People with bmi over 25 also have an increase risk of developing long covid. If you're overweight, there was never a better time to lose some weight, change your diet and get more exercise and raise awareness about this issue. If/when this pandemic goes on for several more years, it's by far the most cost-effective way to reduce the impact on an overloaded healthcare system.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Big agreement there, but staying uninfected will be difficult with this variant and I'm kinda viewing as inevitable, so are the governments apparently. Say Mooo Canuk, we're about to join the herd, this is the most contagious airborne disease known, more than measles and that is pretty bad. The next couple of weeks should give us a better idea where this is going in the short term. Ya just have to watch the hospitals to know what will happen to the schools.


Stay as safe as you can and avoid people as much as possible until a couple of weeks after your booster. Having the booster makes a difference.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Stay as safe as you can and avoid people as much as possible until a couple of weeks after your booster. Having the booster makes a difference.


That's my plan, if I make it. Snow storm coming on Fri and I'm going to the grocery store tonight when the crowds are thin to stock up for hunkering down. If there are a lot of people there, I'll go during old folks hours at 7:00 AM tomorrow, after 8 PM is usually pretty quiet. I plan on staying home for the next month, and if it hasn't got me yet or when I get grub, I should be OK.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Stay as safe as you can and avoid people as much as possible until a couple of weeks after your booster. Having the booster makes a difference.


Once I get boosted plus a couple of weeks, I'll be much less concerned, but I figure the boost should get me through this wave and be good until summer, though immunity will be longer if I get the big O.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

@zedd you're part of this place and we love you! who else am i going to learn about a pigs head being brought to someone's wedding? i love learning about your culture and cool that you're British too we get the 411 on what's the mood over there.

for we are the WATCHMEN.


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Stay as safe as you can and avoid people as much as possible until a couple of weeks after your booster. Having the booster makes a difference.


I have to go to the dentist before the booster is fully kicked in, no wearing my N-95 there. Hope I do not regret it afterward.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> @zedd you're part of this place and we love you! who else am i going to learn about a pigs head being brought to someone's wedding? i love learning about your culture and cool that you're British too we get the 411 on what's the mood over there.
> 
> for we are the WATCHMEN.


Bollocks


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

New York Study Shows Almost 50 Percent Of COVID-19 Patients Will Develop Hyperglycemia As A Result Of SARS-CoV-2 Triggering Adipose Tissue Dysfunction! - Thailand Medical News


COVID-19 Hypoglycemia: Researchers from Weill Cornell Medicine - New York City in a new study have found that the SARS-Cov-2 coronavirus is able to triggers adipose tissue dysfunction, driving insulin resistance and causing hyperglycemia in infected individuals. In the study involving more than...




www.thailandmedical.news


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> @zedd you're part of this place and we love you! who else am i going to learn about a pigs head being brought to someone's wedding? i love learning about your culture and cool that you're British too we get the 411 on what's the mood over there.
> 
> for we are the WATCHMEN.


Quis custodiet custodes?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

BREAKING! U.S. NIH Study Shockingly Reveals SARS-CoV-2 Viral Persistence Throughout Human Body And In The Brain Even In Those Who Were Asymptomatic! - Thailand Medical News


SARS-CoV-2 Viral Persistence: A new study by scientists from the U.S. National Institute of Health (NIH) has found alarming evidence of SARS-CoV-2 viral persistence in the human host body and also in the brain even in those individuals that only had mild symptoms initially during infection and...




www.thailandmedical.news


----------



## xtsho (Jan 5, 2022)

Don't know if this was posted









New potential COVID-19 variant IHU discovered in France, reports say


It was detected in France earlier this week.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

A read that everyone should read, especially the "It will not happen to me" crowd. 



https://www.reddit.com/gallery/rvl0qy


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Don't know if this was posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's been posted but I read today that it doesn't appear to be highly infectious so it may die off because of Omicron and Delta, it's early tho.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Quis custodiet custodes?


Potroast


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> BREAKING! U.S. NIH Study Shockingly Reveals SARS-CoV-2 Viral Persistence Throughout Human Body And In The Brain Even In Those Who Were Asymptomatic! - Thailand Medical News
> 
> 
> SARS-CoV-2 Viral Persistence: A new study by scientists from the U.S. National Institute of Health (NIH) has found alarming evidence of SARS-CoV-2 viral persistence in the human host body and also in the brain even in those individuals that only had mild symptoms initially during infection and...
> ...


Other than getting boosted and living sensibly, there is little we can do about it at this point. I guess there will be a lot more morons walking around, hope I'm not one of them. Herd immunity seems to be the plan emerging, boosted and vaxxed the easy way, or unvaxxed the hard way, mooo. We might be able to slow it down, but we can't stop it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

"Omicron cases have had D-Dimer levels off the charts....I'm talking so high that the instrument cannot report a result. Previously, with Delta, we saw D-Dimers that required running in extended mode, but we were able to get results. Not now..."

D-Dimers is a protein that results from blood clot breakdown, this is really bad, I have a friend with long covid and her D-Dimers have been very high every blood test. The micro clots are what is doing so much damage to your organs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> "Omicron cases have had D-Dimer levels off the charts....I'm talking so high that the instrument cannot report a result. Previously, with Delta, we saw D-Dimers that required running in extended mode, but we were able to get results. Not now..."
> 
> D-Dimers is a protein that results from blood clot breakdown, this is really bad, I have a friend with long covid and her D-Dimers have been very high every blood test. The micro clots are what is doing so much damage to your organs.


Could that have serious effects for people with lung cancer ? I had a patient die on me at work from as blood vessel that ruptured and she bled to death . I was told that it was like incredibly rare event to happen . It was so horrrific. It’s like why????so scary and sad. There was blood on my lab coat that was all chunky like dry clots from her blood that came out of mouth.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Could that have serious effects for people with lung cancer ? I had a patient die on me at work from as blood vessel that ruptured and she bled to death . I was told that it was like incredibly rare event to happen . It was so horrrific. It’s like why????so scary and sad. There was blood on my lab coat that was all chunky like dry clots from her blood that came out of mouth.


All the media talk is about the lung damage, covid attacks the whole circulatory system and does a lot of damage with blood clots through out the body. A lot of people are requiring amputations from clots and the micro clots block organs from getting oxygen, lots of reports of survivors developing diabetes, the symptom covid toes is blood clots.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Bollocks


see? you never disappoint.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Other than getting boosted and living sensibly, there is little we can do about it at this point. I guess there will be a lot more morons walking around, hope I'm not one of them. Herd immunity seems to be the plan emerging, boosted and vaxxed the easy way, or unvaxxed the hard way, mooo. We might be able to slow it down, but we can't stop it.


you need a lot of people for herd. the whole south is basically peeing in the pool like that meme someone posted; then they travel.


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

*South African scientist thinks she may have solved the mystery of long COVID-19, which afflicts 100 million people*
A scientist in South Africa believes she and her colleagues have found a critical clue in solving the mystery of long COVID: microclots.

“A recent study in my lab revealed that there is significant microclot formation in the blood of both acute COVID-19 and long COVID patients,” Resia Pretorius, head of the science department at Stellenbosch University in South Africa, wrote Wednesday in an op-ed.

Pretorius writes that healthy bodies are typically able to efficiently break down blood clots through a process called fibrinolysis. But, when looking at blood from long COVID patients, “persistent microclots are resistant to the body’s own fibrinolytic processes.”

Pretorius’ team in an analysis over the summer found high levels of inflammatory molecules “trapped” in the persistent microclots observed in long COVID patients, which may be preventing the breakdown of clots.

Because of that, cells in the body’s tissues may not be getting enough oxygen to sustain regular bodily functions, a condition known as cellular hypoxia.

“Widespread hypoxia may be central to the numerous reported debilitating symptoms” of long COVID, Pretorius writes.

Symptoms of long COVID vary between cases, but primarily include fatigue, brain fog, muscle or joint pain, shortness of breath, sleep difficulties, and depression or anxiety.

The Department of Health and Human Services in June released new guidance in which some symptoms of long COVID could qualify as a disability under the Americans with Disabilities Act. 

In December, the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission issued an update to its own guidance, which now considers an individual who has contracted COVID-19 disabled if any of their symptoms “substantially limits one or more major life activities.”








South African scientist thinks she may have solved the mystery of long COVID-19, which afflicts 100M people


A recent study by Resia Pretorius and her team at Stellenbosch University in South Africa suggests that long COVID-19 may be triggered by microclots.




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

4 Million new infections in the last 7 days here in the US, that's from testing so how many were infected but didn't test?


----------



## HGCC (Jan 5, 2022)

Pretty stoked, one negative covid test confirmed. Kind of weird, my son and wife went and obviously my wife is supposed to get both sets of results, but only got one back and it didn't indicate which person it was for. So come on double whammy, though I guess it would be interesting to see if the person with the booster didn't get it (as she doesn't have any symptoms) vs just the regular two shots kids get. Kid and I have the same cold like symptoms, so here's hoping it's just a cold.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> you need a lot of people for herd. the whole south is basically peeing in the pool like that meme someone posted; then they travel.


It will be a combination of vaxxed and natural immunity and the vaxxed will get sick as protection wanes. The vaxxed appear to have milder, shorter cases and that's about all we know so far other than it's so contagious that we can't stop it, only slow it down to try and save the hospitals. Say mooo, you will join the herd, sooner or later, better later after this burns through and there's more support and care. The worse it is, the faster it passes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

Natural immunity from corona viruses is short term and it appears the same for the current vaccines. If they don't come up with a new vaccine that gives long term immunity, say 10 years minimum, we're screwed.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Natural immunity from corona viruses is short term and it appears the same for the current vaccines. If they don't come up with a new vaccine that gives long term immunity, say 10 years minimum, we're screwed.


A vaccine that gives long term immunity will be helpful for the generations that follow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Natural immunity from corona viruses is short term and it appears the same for the current vaccines. If they don't come up with a new vaccine that gives long term immunity, say 10 years minimum, we're screwed.


I think it will end up like the common cold or flu, be largely seasonal and people with previous immunity or multiple vaccines should have their immune systems adapt. I any case they have such vaccines in development and testing, better broad spectrum antibodies too. We will also have oral vaccines soon too and other antiviral drugs. I figure 3 to 5 years for a better vaccine solution that will last much longer. We already have annual flu vaccines and this will be rolled into that. Also there's no reason why an mRNA vaccine can't contain multiple different strands to cover various coronaviruses.

If it is as you describe, then there will be a lot of resources thrown at it and judging by the progress made and what we know, I say the problem is solvable, by either human or natural or a combination of both methods. I think the vaccines will allow us to adapt to a natural solution more easily at least.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

What to Know About Vitamin D and COVID-19


WebMD explores what the research says about vitamin D and COVID-19.




www.webmd.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

Pandemic may affect infants' brain development; coronavirus can trigger kidney scarring


The following is a summary of some recent studies on COVID-19. They include research that warrants further study to corroborate the findings and that has yet to be certified by peer review.




www.reuters.com


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

*Chief scrambles to keep police on patrol as sick calls spike*
*Officers redeployed under state of emergency*
Winnipeg’s police chief has been forced to declare a rare state of emergency to shore up general patrol resources after a spike in COVID-19 cases led to a severe staffing shortage. 

Danny Smyth said Wednesday there were 90 active cases within police ranks. In total, 172 employees had booked off because of the coronavirus. 
"We’re feeling some negative impact on our staffing as a result of the COVID situation in the city and I’ve declared a state of emergency internally for the Winnipeg Police Service," said Smyth at a news conference at the downtown police headquarters. 

He assured Winnipeggers there isn’t a shortage of officers patrolling the streets and the service would continue to respond to urgent calls as quickly as possible. 

About 900 officers were scheduled to work Wednesday. Of those, 136 — about 15 per cent — were on leave. 

Smyth said he was "striving" to maintain the minimum requirement of 28 cars on each shift. 

To fill in the gaps and maintain the minimum level of service, 80 officers from the community support and guns and gangs units will be moved to general patrol. They will start on Monday to give them time to prepare for a different shift. Their usual work will take a backseat while they help with calls for service, said Smyth. 

Of those on leave, Smyth was not aware how many had been unvaccinated. More than 97 per cent of staff have been vaccinated against COVID, he said, and assumed a majority of those affected have had their shots. 








Chief scrambles to keep police on patrol as sick calls spike


Winnipeg’s police chief has been forced to declare a rare state of emergency to shore up general patrol resources after a spike in COVID-19 cases led to a severe staffing shortage. Danny Smyth s...



www.winnipegfreepress.com


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> A vaccine that gives long term immunity will be helpful for the generations that follow.


Most will catch omicron, most will survive, so the immune response in those people will be primed for reinfection for 6 months through antibody response and after 6 months via memory cells resulting in a lesser disease in terms of severity, duration and sequelae


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 6, 2022)

Boy this thread isn’t giving me a “sunny ways” feel . I’m off to the happy thread


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5061450


I don't like the look of that vertical rise on the right, we're just getting going and hospitalizations usually lag behind infections by a couple of weeks. I'm more interested in vaxxed and boosted outcomes/ vs unvaxxed. The vaxxed will get it as immunity wanes, but the way it's spreading, it should burn through pretty quickly.


----------



## GreauxFast (Jan 6, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Well it's official Ladies & Gentlemen, this morning the 2019 novel coronavirus (COVID-19)) was declared a global threat by the W.H.O.
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Live Updates: W.H.O. Declares Pandemic as Number of Infected Countries Grows
> ...


we’re good in Florida as the “Omnicold” scares the sheep!


----------



## GreauxFast (Jan 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> NBA just canceled the season......


That’s a freaking blessing!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> we’re good in Florida as the “Omnicold” scares the sheep!


Doesn't scare the vaxxed and boosted, we do quite well with omicron and delta, not so much the unvaxxed, only a fool would not use caution or be unvaxxed however..


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2022)

The crazy one is back.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> we’re good in Florida as the “Omnicold” scares the sheep!


You’re good in Florida? Is there another Florida somewhere cause the one that’s the geographical penis of the USA ain’t doing so good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You’re good in Florida? Is there another Florida somewhere cause the one that’s the geographical penis of the USA ain’t doing so good.


Last I heard cases were increasing nearly 1000% there and DeSantis was down with covid for a couple of weeks and is trying to hide the fact. They also have an antivaxxer lunatic for a health officer.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Last I heard cases were increasing nearly 1000% there and DeSantis was down with covid for a couple of weeks and is trying to hide the fact. They also have an antivaxxer lunatic for a health officer.


All is well


----------



## HGCC (Jan 6, 2022)

I agree...they shouldn't get vaxxxxxxxxxed.


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> 4 Million new infections in the last 7 days here in the US, that's from testing so how many were infected but didn't test?


Or had an at home test. The numbers will never be right now.


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> we’re good in Florida as the “Omnicold” scares the sheep!


I do worry about the sheep here in Florida. The trumpf supporters bought out all the dewormer at the Co-Op, so the poor sheep are at risk.


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)

I have good news and bad news. The bad news is that I had three, not two possible exposures at work on Monday. The other maintenance man came into the office to get his check, and his son has covid. The good news is today's staff meeting was postponed.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The crazy one is back.


well it is 1/6 anniversary.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

injinji said:


> I do worry about the sheep here in Florida. The trumpf supporters bought out all the dewormer at the Co-Op, so the poor sheep are at risk.


you know the heartworm med Heartguard you buy for your dog?- it's Ivermectin..just do the math for your weight and they come in a pleasing liver/beef flavor. it's everywhere all the dog stores or go to your vet..hell you can order it from Chewy.com.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Last I heard cases were increasing nearly 1000% there and DeSantis was down with covid for a couple of weeks and is trying to hide the fact. They also have an antivaxxer lunatic for a health officer.


there are only two small spots on map of America where it's* black*..South Florida- all three counties Palm Beach, Broward (thank god i left) and Miami-Dade. the second place that's black is in Colorado but western slopish area so i'm thinking it's Grand Junction..i think that's Boebert's.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2022)

Florida is a special kind of place, I went there once never to return. I met this guy who was over 400 lbs who told me he moved to the state to eat. I was impressed


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

injinji said:


> Or had an at home test. The numbers will never be right now.


now? our previous president had the states report directly to him at one point instead of CDC.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Florida is a special kind of place, I went there once never to return. I met this guy who was over 400 lbs who told me he moved to the state to eat. I was impressed


to eat? i don't get that.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> to eat? i don't get that.


If I am being nice






If I am being me,


----------



## HGCC (Jan 6, 2022)

I need one of those presses on the right, or a way bigger skillet.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

'It’s making people really sick in a different way': How Omicron affects hospital patients







nationalpost.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> If I am being nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in Florida we called it 'Awful House' i just use back of my spatula for a presser.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> 'It’s making people really sick in a different way': How Omicron affects hospital patients
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but they're still being admitted.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> in Florida we called it 'Awful House' i just use back of my spatula for a presser.


Driving cross-country 31 years ago, we saw a sign with the W dark and kept laughing about it.
Actually went to one 20 years ago. It was truly affle.

And they kept playing what sounds like Christian lite rock (shudder) but with the brand as the focus of worship.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Driving cross-country 31 years ago, we saw a sign with the W dark and kept laughing about it.
> Actually went to one 20 years ago. It was truly affle.
> 
> And they kept playing what sounds like Christian lite rock (shudder) but with the brand as the focus of worship.


it's really redneck at that brand; they're everywhere in Florida and never went.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

what's really sad about this anniversary? is that the Republican side of the chamber is dark.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Driving cross-country 31 years ago, we saw a sign with the W dark and kept laughing about it.
> Actually went to one 20 years ago. It was truly affle.
> 
> And they kept playing what sounds like Christian lite rock (shudder) but with the brand as the focus of worship.


The Christianity like the guns, are part of their white tribal identity and one of the reasons they cling to them as Obama said. People don't appear any more religious in these areas, pseudo Christianity is popular though and what kind of gun would Jesus own is an important theological question. Most white southern Baptist churches were racist institutions and have not changed, salvation is attained by faith alone and living a moral and ethical life or attaining a state of grace has nothing to do with it. Convenient for slave owners and crackers, not to mention their descendants, but not Christianity. It takes more than sucking God's ass, ya gotta try to be a better person and not follow false Gods like Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Most will catch omicron, most will survive, so the immune response in those people will be primed for reinfection for 6 months through antibody response and after 6 months via memory cells resulting in a lesser disease in terms of severity, duration and sequelae


Yes, our bodies are more resilient to a Covid infection due to immunization or acquired immunity for most of those infected. There are troubling reports of wide spread blood clotting and of people showing long Covid symptoms even if they were asymptomatic immediately after the infection. 

Because SARS COV-2 can cause blood clots and other organ damage throughout the body, it will be a while, I think, before we know much about long term effects and how common they are. I'm wondering if another shoe will drop. If those early, unverified reports are true, we may see a drop in life span for those infected even if they weathered the infection. Big if, but I'm not the only one saying it.









COVID-19: Long-term effects


Learn about the possible long-term effects of COVID-19.




www.mayoclinic.org





*Many long-term COVID-19 effects still unknown*

_Much is still unknown about how COVID-19 will affect people over time, but research is ongoing. Researchers recommend that doctors closely monitor people who have had COVID-19 to see how their organs are functioning after recovery._

So, it would be great if I could avoid getting infected until a longer term vaccine is available. I just don't think it's possible to avoid infection from Omicron or worse for the next ten years. If/when I get infected, I will be one of the data points regarding long term effects. Our generation will inform the next one on this subject. This is not all that different from the past. We learn as we go. I prefer to not go early.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> what's really sad about this anniversary? is that the Republican side of the chamber is dark.


that's a good metaphor.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, our bodies are more resilient to a Covid infection due to immunization or acquired immunity for most of those infected. There are troubling reports of wide spread blood clotting and of people showing long Covid symptoms even if they were asymptomatic immediately after the infection.
> 
> Because SARS COV-2 can cause blood clots and other organ damage throughout the body, it will be a while, I think, before we know much about long term effects and how common they are. I'm wondering if another shoe will drop. If those early, unverified reports are true, we may see a drop in life span for those infected even if they weathered the infection. Big if, but I'm not the only one saying it.
> 
> ...


I disagree with the ten years part. New vaccine technologies are game changers, and they keep discovering way cool new molecules that have new or unique mechanisms of action.

I’m less worried about length of coverage than about breadth. Even with Delta we saw the vaxed get infected and shed contagious virus. We will probably have an improved/supplemental vaccine by oh May. And with the world’s pharma labs “on it” (including closing the vax-transmission loophole) we may just get ahead of the variant after Omicron, depending on what a billion hard-hit immune systems cough up next.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I disagree with the ten years part. New vaccine technologies are game changers, and they keep discovering way cool new molecules that have new or unique mechanisms of action.
> 
> I’m less worried about length of coverage than about breadth. Even with Delta we saw the vaxed get infected and shed contagious virus. We will probably have an improved/supplemental vaccine by oh May. And with the world’s pharma labs “on it” (including closing the vax-transmission loophole) we may just get ahead of the variant after Omicron, depending on what a billion hard-hit immune systems cough up next.


People who have to go to work or to school are exposed to the live virus with regularity these days. The current vaccine doesn't do much to prevent infection and that virus is very contagious. I have a kid in school. My wife has a job where she has to go to an office. I work from home for now but some of my projects require that I be present. I give myself maybe a year under present conditions before I get infected. I can't shut the world out.


----------



## printer (Jan 6, 2022)

*All vaccinated participants with severe COVID-19 in CDC study had at least one risk factor*
Every vaccinated participant who endured serious COVID-19 outcomes as part of a new study of more than 1 million people had at least one risk factor that left them vulnerable, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).

The CDC research published Thursday provided further evidence that the COVID-19 vaccines protect recipients, making severe outcomes “rare.” Just 189 people experienced these outcomes out of more than 1.2 million who got their primary vaccination series between December 2020 and October 2021.

All of these patients who endured serious outcomes, such as intensive care unit admission and death, had one or more risk factors that made them more likely to develop serious illness from the virus. 

The risk factors included being aged 65 and older, being immunocompromised, or having underlying conditions involving pulmonary disease, liver disease, chronic kidney disease, neurologic disease, diabetes or cardiac disease.

The study defined serious COVID-19 outcomes as hospitalization with diagnosis of acute respiratory failure, need for noninvasive ventilation or ICU admission and death. 

Just 36 people in the study died of COVID-19 after getting their primary vaccination series, with 78 percent of them having at least four risk factors. In total, 2,246 vaccinated people in the study contracted COVID-19, and almost 77 percent had at least one risk factor. 

The research suggests people vaccinated with the primary series who are older, immunocompromised or have certain underlying conditions are more likely to develop breakthrough cases, supporting increased precautions and boosters among more vulnerable populations.

Out of the 3,395 people in the study who received booster or additional dose, only 27 contracted COVID-19, with three having severe outcomes. None were admitted to the ICU or died. 

Data collection for the study ended in October, before the highly transmissible omicron variant was detected in the U.S. 








All vaccinated participants with severe COVID-19 in CDC study had at least one risk factor


Every vaccinated participant who endured serious COVID-19 outcomes as part of a new study of more than 1 million people had at least one risk factor that left them vulnerable, according to the…




thehill.com


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2022)

I have had all 3 variants due to working the entire pandemic, alpha before the vaccine I was ill for one month, delta was slightly different symptoms but covid is covid, it feels like nothing else I’ve had, omicron was more joint pain and tiredness with that covidy feeling.
The second and third illnesses were 3 days and nothing like the first which was unpleasant and enduring.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2022)

Platelets in Immune Response to Virus and Immunopathology of Viral Infections


Platelets are essential effector cells in hemostasis. Aside from their role in coagulation, platelets are now recognized as major inflammatory cells with key roles in the innate and adaptive arms of the immune system. Activated platelets have key thromboinflammatory functions linking coagulation...




www.frontiersin.org


----------



## printer (Jan 6, 2022)

One good thing, covid is teaching us more of how the body works.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> People who have to go to work or to school are exposed to the live virus with regularity these days. The current vaccine doesn't do much to prevent infection and that virus id very contagious. I have a kid in school. My wife has a job where she has to go to an office. I work from home for now but some of my projects require that I be present. I give myself maybe a year under present conditions before I get infected. I can't shut the world out.


I concur. I live fairly isolated, but it is “when” not if.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2022)

There is nothing about covid that is mild.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2022)

printer said:


> One good thing, covid is teaching us more of how the body works.


The flip side is many think they are now doctors, epidemiologists, virologists, or are generally prescient regarding imagined outcomes


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

zeddd said:


> The flip side is many think they are now doctors, epidemiologists, virologists, or are generally prescient regarding imagined outcomes


All those crisp new Qniversity diplomas


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> There is nothing about covid that is mild.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061621


It was mild for my kids


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> There is nothing about covid that is mild.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061621


Nobody here is discounting the potential seriousness of covid for long term issues, but all we can do is get vaxxed and boosted, take reasonable precautions and hope for the best when our number comes up. We are headed for the herd one way or another, whatever that means in the long term. I think the milder the case and the shorter duration the less damage done, but time will tell. For most people avoiding this thing is not an option, I'm retired and don't need to go out except for groceries, but others need to work and go to school sooner or later. We can't stop it, we can try to slow it down to save the hospitals from being swamped this winter. If you can hibernate until most of it burns through you might be ok for a time after spring.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> All those crisp new Qniversity diplomas


The scientific consensus is changing on covid since omicron, we can't stop it, just slow it down.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> All those crisp new Qniversity diplomas


Not really, they have good hearted intentions to spread the latest news but are misguided. On the competence scale, they are first rung; unconsciously incompetent.
If you haven’t studied medicine it must be very difficult to understand all of the nuances of a pandemic, but it doesn’t stop the opinion. Unfortunately the advice is often 2 weeks out of date. There’s only really one person on this forum who regularly gives out dodgy medical advice, and he’s a blue collar tradesman.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Not really, they have good hearted intentions to spread the latest news but are misguided. On the competence scale, they are first rung; unconsciously incompetent.
> If you haven’t studied medicine it must be very difficult to understand all of the nuances of a pandemic, but it doesn’t stop the opinion. Unfortunately the advice is often 2 weeks out of date. There’s only really one person on this forum who regularly gives out dodgy medical advice, and he’s a blue collar tradesman.


It is the unconsciously incompetent who also give traction to disinformation. They’re pliant that way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

I went to the grocery store last night to stock up, but found there were somethings in short supply or not there at all. Everybody here has the same idea, stock up and hunker down cause covid is in town. I might go back tonight when the crowds are thin, or early in the morning for old folks hours to pick up a few more items.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2022)

Hoarders are the problem.
They did it in India with oxygen, I lost 2 of my friends parents cos they were out of oxygen. They turned 5 star hotels into private oxygen hospitals.
Don’t hoard


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Hoarders are the problem.
> They did it in India with oxygen, I lost 2 of my friends parents cos they were out of oxygen. They turned 5 star hotels into private oxygen hospitals.
> Don’t hoard


In this case it appeared to be more of a case of me coming to the store late and folks preparing to stay home for a spell. I usually just buy enough for my needs, but would like to keep trips to the store to a minimum. There is a run on testing here and rapid test kits were snapped up. We had it good for most of the pandemic, but did experience the classic shortage of toilet paper!

We won't get ahead of this problem until we get the planet vaxxed, but there are better reasons for doing that. The rich countries are first in line and the rich in poor countries are too. India is the world largest vaccine producer however and they are rolling it out. Currently we are making 1.5 billion does of vaccine a month.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2022)

Buying toilet paper is hilarious, it’s the unconscious shitting itself


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Buying toilet paper is hilarious, it’s the unconscious shitting itself


I saw it on the news and then at the store, empty shelves, I even took a picture with my cellphone! I saw one person's car crammed to the hilt with it, we make the stuff in Canada and there are lots of trees...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2022)

If you mash toilet paper with water and cellulase you can ferment the sludge and distil moonshine from it and go blind. Horse dewormer ftw. Lights up yet arse territory, clorox


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> that's a good metaphor.




as you know, a house divided cannot stand.

another double-down..so it continues.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I saw it on the news and then at the store, empty shelves, I even took a picture with my cellphone! I saw one person's car crammed to the hilt with it, we make the stuff in Canada and there are lots of trees...


some say toilet paper is made in China.

reality is, US make's its own too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 6, 2022)

Well shit, 16-year old came home from school today not feeling well. Rapid test was negative for COVID, won’t get the PCR result until tomorrow. Looks more like the flu than COVID, but test will tell the tale. 
13-year-old is getting the booster tomorrow. Really tired of this pandemic.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5061764


Mr Spock says that’s illogical.
Post hoc ergo propter hoc.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5061764


personally, i'm still trying to figure out what that one was- i've never seen it on my kids either.

i guess depending on state all i know is you couldn't get into preschool or kindergarten without shots..as a small child going to the doctor there were always shots involved..felt like you know when your dog knows he going for shots.

for some reason mine seems to have disappeared..maybe the grays are done with me

EDIT: it's there but has turned into scar tissue. it looks like a flat white disc..you can't see needle marks anymore and really blends into my skin..the grays must've sealed the port over


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I need one of those presses on the right, or a way bigger skillet.


you can buy either one online.









Electric Teppanyaki Table Top Grill Griddle BBQ Barbecue Nonstick Camping - Walmart.com


Arrives by Wed, Dec 14 Buy Electric Teppanyaki Table Top Grill Griddle BBQ Barbecue Nonstick Camping at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com







or



both at Walmart.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> you can buy either one online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first one looks like the Fuse Blower 5000.
Or, if it takes 15 amps it won’t get very hot.

just looked it up, it’s situation B


----------



## HGCC (Jan 7, 2022)

I once ordered a "table top grill" from sky mall. Did not live up to my expectations.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Mr Spock says that’s illogical.
> Post hoc ergo propter hoc.


Actually no. The generation before mine had those distinctive immunization scars. That was not a different injury.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> That first one looks like the Fuse Blower 5000.
> Or, if it takes 15 amps it won’t get very hot.
> 
> just looked it up, it’s situation B


LMAO @ Fuse Blower 5000.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5062117


that's why we need to know who they are and where they are..they're not out in the daylight- we MUST out them!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

US hospitals seeing different kind of COVID surge this time


This time, they are dealing with serious staff shortages because so many health care workers are getting sick with the fast-spreading variant. Intensive care units aren’t as full, and ventilators aren’t needed as much as they were before. Nearly two years into the pandemic, frustration and...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Maybe we should start a new thread for prominent antvaxxers and Trumpers who croak from covid, there have been a lot and there promises to be many more by spring. Maybe include the ones who end up brain damaged and get body parts chopped off too.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Right-Wing Podcaster Reportedly On Ventilator For COVID After Attending Rally


Doug Kuzma posed with supplies of ivermectin, which the FDA and CDC have warned against using to treat COVID-19.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Yep he croaked
------------------------------------------








Anti-Vax Radio Host Dies After Contracting COVID


Douglas Kuzma had attended a far-right gathering in Texas




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Vaccines work, not sure how much delta is in the data or omicron.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








All vaccinated participants with severe COVID-19 in CDC study had at least one risk factor


Every vaccinated participant who endured serious COVID-19 outcomes as part of a new study of more than 1 million people had at least one risk factor that left them vulnerable, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).The CDC research published Thursday provided further...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2022)

To Sir, With Love.















Sir, we loved you: Sidney Poitier dies at 94


Poitier was the first Black actor to win a Best Actor Oscar, for 1963's Lilies of the Field. His good looks and smooth, commanding presence made him an icon to generations of moviegoers.




www.npr.org


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

'It was stunning': Wastewater data shows high levels of Omicron variant in Waterloo Region









'It was stunning': Wastewater data shows high levels of Omicron variant in Waterloo Region


Researchers studying the presence of the virus causing COVID-19 in local wastewater say the amount of Omicron variant detected in the water has increased rapidly over the past few weeks.




kitchener.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> 'It was stunning': Wastewater data shows high levels of Omicron variant in Waterloo Region
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It gives you a better idea of the prevalence, only a fraction of those infected are being tested. Omicron among the many vaxxed is no different than a cold, in symptoms and it's hard to tell the difference. I get my "get me through the winter" boost in 11 days and I'm counting them!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

I was watching Ari Melber and a new survey says 60% of republicans remain unvaccinated!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Opinion | The Viral Lies That Keep Killing Us (Published 2022)


Why 2021 wasn’t the year we beat the pandemic.




www.nytimes.com





*The Viral Lies That Keep Killing Us*
A year ago it seemed reasonable to hope that by early 2022 we’d mainly be talking about Covid — or at least Covid as a major health and quality-of-life issue — in the past tense. Effective vaccines had been developed with miraculous speed; surely a sophisticated nation like the United States would find a way to get those vaccines quickly and widely distributed.
So why didn’t we get past the pandemic? Part of the problem has been the creativity of viral evolution. The Delta variant shocked us with its lethality; now Omicron is shocking us with its transmissibility. Still, we could and should have done far better. And the main reason we didn’t was the power of politically motivated lies.

Before I get to the specifics of those lies and the damage they’ve done, let’s be clear: Yes, this is about politics.
I know I’m not the only commentator who has faced a lot of pushback against emphasizing the partisan nature of vaccine resistance. We’re constantly reminded that many unvaccinated Americans aren’t Republican loyalists, that there are multiple reasons people won’t get or at least haven’t gotten their shots. All this is true; but politics has nonetheless played a crucial — and growing — role.

*Look, for example, at a KFF survey from October, which found that 60 percent of the unvaccinated identified as Republicans, compared with only 17 percent who identified as Democrats.* Or look at the invaluable Charles Gaba’s analysis of county-level data, which finds that on average a one percentage point higher Trump share of the 2020 vote corresponds to about a half-point reduction in a county’s current vaccination rate.

But how did politics do so much to undermine what should have been a medical miracle? I’d identify three important lies that keep being repeated by Republican politicians and right-wing media.

First is the claim that the coronavirus is no big deal. You might think this claim would have been retired, given that more than 800,000 Americans have died from Covid since Rush Limbaugh compared its virus to the common cold.
But it’s still out there. Political figures like Marco Rubio are dismissing the response to Omicron as “irrational hysteria” because the variant appears to cause relatively few hospitalizations _among the fully vaccinated_. He slips quickly past that last qualification, which the KFF survey suggests has eluded millions of unvaccinated Republicans, who declare themselves unworried by a disease that should have them very worried indeed.

And conservative commentators erupted in rage when President Biden pointed out, reasonably, that the coronavirus is still extremely dangerous if you haven’t gotten your shots; Tucker Carlson accused Biden of treating the unvaccinated as “subhumans.”

What they were getting at, presumably, is the fact that Omicron is producing a number of breakthrough infections, while carefully ignoring the overwhelming evidence that even when vaccinated Americans do get infected they are far less likely than the unvaccinated to be hospitalized — or die.

Finally, there’s the claim that it’s all about freedom, that remaining unvaccinated should be treated simply as a personal choice. For example, the administration of Gov. Greg Abbott of Texas has used that argument as the basis for a lawsuit seeking to block federal vaccine mandates. The Abbott administration has also appealed for federal aid to help Texas — which has a strikingly low vaccination rate in part because Abbott has prevented private businesses from imposing vaccine requirements — cope with a surge in Covid cases and hospitalizations. Need we say more?

Alert readers will have noticed that these Republican claims, in addition to being false, contradict one another in multiple ways. We can ignore Covid thanks to vaccines, which by the way don’t work. Vaccination is a personal choice, but giving people the information they need to make that choice wisely is a vile attack on their dignity. It’s all about freedom and free markets, but this freedom doesn’t include the right of private businesses to protect their own workers and customers.

So none of this makes any sense — not, that is, unless you realize that Republican vaccine obstructionism isn’t about serving a coherent ideology, it was and is about the pursuit of power. A successful vaccination campaign would have been a win for the Biden administration, so it had to be undermined using any and every argument available.

Sure enough, the anti-vaccine strategy has worked politically. The persistence of Covid has helped keep the nation’s mood dark, which inevitably hurts the party that holds the White House — so Republicans who have done all they can to prevent an effective response to Covid have not hesitated, even for a moment, in blaming Biden for failing to end the pandemic.

And the success of destructive vaccine politics is itself deeply horrifying. It seems that utter cynicism, pursued even at the cost of your supporters’ lives, pays.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was watching Ari Melber and a new survey says 60% of republicans remain unvaccinated!


No, 60% of the unvaccinated are Republicans, per article.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

I thought just 49% of republicans were unvaxxed, but 60% and omicron have changed my thinking on it's potential election impact!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> No, 60% of the unvaccinated are Republicans, per article.


Those who consider themselves aligned with the republican party and they make up 60% of the unvaxxed, it's still is still a real big number!


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Those who consider themselves aligned with the republican party and they make up 60% of the unvaxxed, it's still is still a real big number!


Yes, but “60 percent of Republicans are unvaxed” is not “60 percent of unvaxed are Republicans”. Skews things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> No, 60% of the unvaccinated are Republicans, per article.


Look at the difference between the vaxx rates in Canada and the USA, the difference is pure politics, we have the same regular antivaxxer wingnuts and even media environment. You can almost estimate the number of republicans by the number of unvaxxed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Yes, but “60 percent of Republicans are unvaxed” is not “60 percent of unvaxed are Republicans”. Skews things.


My bad, you are correct, but I was shocked by the statistic
Canada has a fully vaxxed rate of 74.47% #11 in the rate, the USA has a vaxx rate of 61.87% #56
12.6% of the population are unvaxxed republicans and they make up approximately 24% of the electorate plus some independents. By comparing with Canada, we already subtracted the regular wingnuts and immortal youth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

California Deputy DA who died of COVID was unvaccinated, husband says


Her husband, Axel Mattias Ernby, wrote on Facebook that, 'She was NOT vaccinated. That's the problem,' according to screenshots of his comments shared on social media.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

By my estimation there are close to 35 million unvaxxed republicans, many living in clusters in the red states. I wonder how many of them will or have died or be fucked for life by November, or will have family killed? Omicron will get them by spring surer than shit if they trot around without masks unvaxxed and the hospitals may be overwhelmed, driving up mortality rates among the unvaxxed to high levels.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Behold, the Lord did smite the Trumpers repeatedly and they would not repent, so he sent waves of plague among them until all were killed, maimed, or repented their sins! He offered up a cure and had their enemies beg and plead with them to no avail, and finally did say, "How Many lumps do you morons need"?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Here are some interesting stats and graphs









Covid: Who is not vaccinated in the US and what's the risk?


We break down the facts on who's getting the shot and who's not - and each group's odds of survival.



www.bbc.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here are some interesting stats and graphs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The New England states have the highest vaccination rates. I wonder what their hospitalization rates look like compared to the other states.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The New England states have the highest vaccination rates. I wonder what their hospitalization rates look like compared to the other states.


This might be useful, CTV has a bunch of useful tools on their news site.








COVID-19 in the U.S.: How do Canada's provinces rank against American states?


Looking at confirmed coronavirus cases per million people, how do the U.S. states compare to Canada's provinces and territories?




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

FREEDUMB! The guberment is coming for the unvaxxed, roll up yer sleeves or drop yer pants, yer choice!  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Provinces should consider mandating COVID-19 vaccines, federal health minister says


With health-care capacity stretched 'too thin' in the face of an unrelenting wave of COVID-19 infections, Canada's health minister says provinces and territories should be considering mandating vaccinations. 'What we see now is that our health care system in Canada is fragile, our people are...




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This might be useful, CTV has a bunch of useful tools on their news site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winter is as important a factor as is omicron IMHO, when looking at the stats. Lot's of cases, but the hospitalization rates should be low with high vaxx rates. They will compare the vaxx, death and hospitalization rates in a couple of weeks, when more data is in, we will hear about this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

So far we have low hospital numbers when compared to the number of reported infections, just 48 were admitted because of COVID The Department of Health estimates that there are 6,615 active cases of COVID in the province. 








Nova Scotia COVID-19 update, Jan. 7: one new death, 144 people are in hospital with the disease, jail outbreak grows, 678 new cases - Halifax Examiner


Jump to sections in this article: Overview Vaccination Testing Potential exposure advisories A woman in her 80s who lived in Nova Scotia Health’s Central Zone has died from COVID. She is the 112th Nova Scotian to die from the disease. It is not yet known for certain that she had the Omicron...




www.halifaxexaminer.ca





The 48 people now hospitalized because of COVID have the following vaccination status:
• 6 (12.5%) have had three doses
• 25 (52.1%) have had two doses
• 2 (4.2%) have had one dose
• 15 (31.3%) are unvaccinated
Note: only 10.9% of the entire population is unvaccinated. 


The graph above shows the number of weekly cases (green, left axis) and weekly deaths (red, right axis). The death-to-case ratio for Omicron is very much lower than for previous variants, likely because the variant itself is less lethal but also because high vaccination rates are protecting people. However, death is a lagging indicator, two to three weeks past the case number peaks, so Nova Scotia’s death numbers may increase in coming weeks, but we don’t know by how much.


he graph above shows the weekly (Sat-Fri) number of new cases for the duration of the pandemic.

In isolation, that graph is alarming. But let’s look at the severity of those case numbers over time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Before vaccines, I believe covid was putting 1 in 20 people in the hospital at least, so instead of having 48 hospitalizations, we would have 330, or will soon have. I'm sure there will be statistics that can pick apart the effects of the vaccines and the severity of omicron with vaccination statues vs none. I hope the numbers stay low, or the hospitals will be swamped, _ICUs and most hospital floors are operating at approximately 97% capacity, and in part because over 700 Nova Scotia Health employees are out sick or isolating because they are close contacts of someone with COVID. _


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2022)

Omicron has completely changed what we thought we knew about COVID-19, given how quickly it develops in the body, causes symptoms to emerge and infects others. And that means the tools we have to try to contain it are no longer as effective.

Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/AFx56NzCbRz-NEOVJGDck5A


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Omicron has completely changed what we thought we knew about COVID-19, given how quickly it develops in the body, causes symptoms to emerge and infects others. And that means the tools we have to try to contain it are no longer as effective.
> 
> Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/AFx56NzCbRz-NEOVJGDck5A


Just another example of if your not vaxxed your an idiot and should not take up a bed needed by the intelligent people. I was kind of understanding re the apprehension of the vax at first but still got the shot because I felt it was the right thing to do. But now!!!! If you don’t get it then stay the fuck out of the hospitals stupid fucks, just die at home wallowing in your feedom. I have ordered an O2 meter just so I’m not needlessly going to the hospital until actually needed, god forbid . Hopefully it will relieve some stress of not knowing if I’m wasting their time and a bed .
Or a chair which seems likely at this point lol


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 8, 2022)

Read this collection of covid research posted on twitter, but be warned that all this info together is rather alarming to say the least.










Thread by @IanRicksecker on Thread Reader App


@IanRicksecker: PSA: COVID-19 isn’t “just a cold,” isn’t “a respiratory virus,” and “mild” doesn’t mean what you think it does. If you “aren’t scared of COVID”, this thread is for you. (1/) Please R/T if it...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 8, 2022)

Unvaxed are about 20x more likely to die from Covid. Some people have a random death wish.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Just another example of if your not vaxxed your an idiot and should not take up a bed needed by the intelligent people. I was kind of understanding re the apprehension of the vax at first but still got the shot because I felt it was the right thing to do. But now!!!! If you don’t get it then stay the fuck out of the hospitals stupid fucks, just die at home wallowing in your feedom. I have ordered an O2 meter just so I’m not needlessly going to the hospital until actually needed, god forbid . Hopefully it will relieve some stress of not knowing if I’m wasting their time and a bed .
> Or a chair which seems likely at this point lol


I agree 100%, the antivaxxers should own their decision. 

The O2 meter is a good idea. We’ve had one around the house since I first read about happy hypoxia and we regularly check our O2 levels.

Stay safe, Budley.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> FREEDUMB! The guberment is coming for the unvaxxed, roll up yer sleeves or drop yer pants, yer choice!
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


If you do both sleeves and pants, the shots cancel!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Just another example of if your not vaxxed your an idiot and should not take up a bed needed by the intelligent people. I was kind of understanding re the apprehension of the vax at first but still got the shot because I felt it was the right thing to do. But now!!!! If you don’t get it then stay the fuck out of the hospitals stupid fucks, just die at home wallowing in your feedom. I have ordered an O2 meter just so I’m not needlessly going to the hospital until actually needed, god forbid . Hopefully it will relieve some stress of not knowing if I’m wasting their time and a bed .
> Or a chair which seems likely at this point lol


The main thing is to avoid it while the hospital system is swamped, we don't need to add to the burden. However, we are gonna get this thing sooner or later and it might be best to party with the college students a few weeks after a boost! In other words, time when you get infected with this shit, make it at a time of your choosing. That's how I see it so far, getting infected with this is always a bad idea, but we have little choice about that, but perhaps we might have more choice about when.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Read this collection of covid research posted on twitter, but be warned that all this info together is rather alarming to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, it sure is scary, but we can't do anything about it than most of us aren't doing already: vaccinate, boost, wear a mask, limit social contacts, avoid large crowds and try to get as healthy and strong as we can for the inevitable ordeal/ or bad cold.

I still believe the milder and shorter the case, the less damage done, that's just common sense, but it's also backed up by data. Hospitalization rates compared to the number of infections are low and vaxxed people seem to have milder cases of a shorter duration. Perhaps along with being vaxxed, a mild covid infection can prime the immune system for omicron.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not down playing the seriousness of this, especially for the vulnerable and unvaxxed, but the boosted are doing well against it. I figure those who are boosted will get omicron as their immunity wanes over the spring and summer, the severity will probably depend on how far out they are from their booster. If one is gonna get this shit, it might be best to await until the hospitals aren't overrun and there are lot's of therapeutics available. We probably won't get boosted every 6 months unless vulnerable.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Just another example of if your not vaxxed your an idiot and should not take up a bed needed by the intelligent people. I was kind of understanding re the apprehension of the vax at first but still got the shot because I felt it was the right thing to do. But now!!!! If you don’t get it then stay the fuck out of the hospitals stupid fucks, just die at home wallowing in your feedom. I have ordered an O2 meter just so I’m not needlessly going to the hospital until actually needed, god forbid . Hopefully it will relieve some stress of not knowing if I’m wasting their time and a bed .
> Or a chair which seems likely at this point lol


I really like that link. I was reading the article on how alcohol causes cancer and that was a really interesting article. Do you use oxygen for breathing ? I am not sure what the fuck is going on out there right now. My husband just told me that the Covid Zar said we should be isolating right now. My anxiety level is back at April 2020 and I double mask everywhere I HAVE to go. A surgical under a KN95. Good call on getting your emergency kit up to date. Don’t let your guard down. Even stepping outside your door to get the mail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> If you do both sleeves and pants, the shots cancel!


So far it's just a proposal to the provinces and territories who control public health policy, just like in the states. They can pass laws to mandatorily vaccinate their populations, if they don't have them already, just like in America, they have the constitutional power to do this. We may have little choice if the hospitals become overwhelmed and the situation becomes more serious. However at the speed this thing is moving through society, I'm not sure how much good that will do, but we must try to limit the spread until we can get everybody who wants a boost or vaccine can get one. Dragging reluctant assholes out of their houses and jabbing them can wait, maybe they will become vaccinated the natural way or dead.

This is going to have serious long term consequences for our healthcare system, if you read the Captain's post on the long term effects of covid. It is going to cost a lot of money and in Canada taxpayers foot the bill for the unvaxxed, both in healthcare costs short and long term as well as other costs, because many will be unable to work. A lot of people like teachers and nurses who were thrown under the bus by their governments, especially in the states, are quitting en mass.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 8, 2022)

You keep sticking to your mild theory but here's a statement from the Finland government. 

Gov’t announcement on long covid during omicron surge.
Finland: 
This will be a widespread chronic illness 
Can affect kids 
Can infect brain and lead to cognitive impairment 
Will impact workforce and economy 
Will impact healthcare system


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I really like that link. I was reading the article on how alcohol causes cancer and that was a really interesting article. Do you use oxygen for breathing ? I am not sure what the fuck is going on out there right now. My husband just told me that the Covid Zar said we should be isolating right now. My anxiety level is back at April 2020 and I double mask everywhere I HAVE to go. A surgical under a KN95. Good call on getting your emergency kit up to date. Don’t let your guard down. Even stepping outside your door to get the mail.


We’re back to acting the same as we did this time last year too. We are only going out if we absolutely have to and getting most groceries delivered. It appears my daughter will be back in school in a week or so but until then we are doing everything we can to limit our exposure.

I told the story about a group of my daughter’s friends getting together to celebrate New Years (we didn’t let our daughter go). A couple of them have now tested positive.

Go figure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> We’re back to acting the same as we did this time last year too. We are only going out if we absolutely have to and getting most groceries delivered. It appears my daughter will be back in school in a week or so but until then we are doing everything we can to limit our exposure.
> 
> I told the story about a group of my daughter’s friends getting together to celebrate New Years (we didn’t let our daughter go). A couple of them have now tested positive.
> 
> Go figure.


Can’t be careful enough these days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> You keep sticking to your mild theory but here's a statement from the Finland government.
> 
> Gov’t announcement on long covid during omicron surge.
> Finland:
> ...


Like I said, we will have little choice, mild or not, when the boost wanes, omicron will come. Best to delay it until the hospitals are in better shape and the unvaxxed are either immune or dead and there are more therapeutics available. If you have a better plan, let me know.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> We’re back to acting the same as we did this time last year too. We are only going out if we absolutely have to and getting most groceries delivered. It appears my daughter will be back in school in a week or so but until then we are doing everything we can to limit our exposure.
> 
> I told the story about a group of my daughter’s friends getting together to celebrate New Years (we didn’t let our daughter go). A couple of them have now tested positive.
> 
> Go figure.


Omicron changed the game, it will be too difficult to control with NPI's, we can only hope to slow it down using individual action to protect ourselves. However the booster will wane by this spring and there is an inevitability about this wave that we never had before and the experts are reacting accordingly. We have a duty to protect ourselves for as long as we can to protect others and the healthcare system from being swamped. If one is gonna be exposed, it is best to be recently boosted and I can't think of a better way to be exposed than to have a kid in school! I believe the experts are coming around to vaccine bolstered and herd immunity and other than trying to protect the healthcare system, we won't see too many restrictions. If they determine omicron produces a low hospitalization rate among the vaxxed, they will open up more. It's endemic now and other than improved boosters by next fall and therapeutics in the meantime, I don't see many other options.

We are still in better shape than were were with no vaccines and treatments.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can’t be careful enough these days.


Just being careful may no longer be enough, especially if you have to work or have kids in school! This one kinda looks inevitable Amber, but it would be best to get it when either recently boosted, or later when there's some slack in the hospitals and more therapeutics are available. I'm not sure how many more boosts we will get until they have an improved booster, I'm guessing they will give one in the fall and winter like a flu shot, cause it will most likely be seasonal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

My "get me through the winter" boost is due is 10 days and 2 hours! Yep I'm counting the hours and hunkered down. If I get this thing I want the hospitals empty and the staff to have lot's of experience with it and therapeutics available. Being able to be tested early will help too I suppose, avoid the rush and go where they ain't, right now that would be the hospital!


----------



## HGCC (Jan 8, 2022)

Never have I been so stoked to have a cold. No rona in my household wooo, just a matter of time though.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 8, 2022)

My point is stop calling it mild,it's anything but mild.

A quote from a omicron victim.

The Covid I have is "mild". The pain? Worse than broken bones, kidney stones, pancreatitis, and unmedicated childbirth. Not "just a cold". Mild like a mild bear attack. Literally feels like a bear is gnawing my bones. OTC pain meds = NO relief. Worst time I've ever had.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just being careful may no longer be enough, especially if you have to work or have kids in school! This one kinda looks inevitable Amber, but it would be best to get it when either recently boosted, or later when there's some slack in the hospitals and more therapeutics are available. I'm not sure how many more boosts we will get until they have an improved booster, I'm guessing they will give one in the fall and winter like a flu shot, cause it will most likely be seasonal.


What the fuck are you saying? I am not getting this shit. I have come this far without getting infected and I am not going to now. Why do you think you know so much and give bad advice . Are you a doctor ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> My point is stop calling it mild,it's anything but mild.


Mild only means the hospitalization rate for the vaxxed when compared to delta. Hospitalizations are the new metric that they are gonna measure this pandemic cause fucking near everybody will be infected or exposed soon. That will determine the public health restrictions, the plan is to slow it down. The long term effects of omicron on the vaxxed are yet to be determined, but I agree it does not look good for the unvaxxed. I still stand by the premise that the milder the case and the shorter the duration, the less the damage there will be and the evidence thus far appears to support this.

If they are saying it is milder, it is based on emerging evidence, not on a desire to deceive the public, the more frightened they are the better. I'm beginning to see evidence of this locally with hospitalizations vs reported infections, but it's too early to tell, we will know more by the end of the month.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What the fuck are you saying? I am not getting this shit. I have come this far without getting infected and I am not going to now. Why do you think you know so much and give bad advice . Are you a doctor ?


I'm just discussing current events and trying to make some sense about what the experts are telling us about omicron. We are starting to see this reflected in public policy. I don't want this shit either and I don't have to work or have kids in school, but the statistics tell me and the experts we are in for a rough ride and boosters wane over time. I try to be optimistic, but I'm a realist too. What bad advice did I give?


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 8, 2022)

I've only been in a public building maybe 15-20 times since the pandemic started. I don't miss it at all. Going into stores has always sucked. Now I have a legit reason to avoid them.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> My point is stop calling it mild,it's anything but mild.
> 
> A quote from a omicron victim.
> 
> The Covid I have is "mild". The pain? Worse than broken bones, kidney stones, pancreatitis, and unmedicated childbirth. Not "just a cold". Mild like a mild bear attack. Literally feels like a bear is gnawing my bones. OTC pain meds = NO relief. Worst time I've ever had.


“a mild bear attack” lol


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What the fuck are you saying? I am not getting this shit. I have come this far without getting infected and I am not going to now. Why do you think you know so much and give bad advice . Are you a doctor ?


That's the right attitude Amber. Then again, people do dumb things. Like me. I have a beard and won't shave it off to get a better fit with my mask. I won't make my oldest kid quarantine for five days when he comes back from college (yes he is vaccinated and tested negative before coming home for the holidays). My youngest is a junior in HS and I'm not even considering taking out of class. It's a matter of priorities and ranking them properly. The beard is vanity and I'm going to kick myself in the ass if it get it because I didn't do the smart thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> My point is stop calling it mild,it's anything but mild.
> 
> A quote from a omicron victim.
> 
> The Covid I have is "mild". The pain? Worse than broken bones, kidney stones, pancreatitis, and unmedicated childbirth. Not "just a cold". Mild like a mild bear attack. Literally feels like a bear is gnawing my bones. OTC pain meds = NO relief. Worst time I've ever had.


I wonder if they were vaxxed? No mention of that, if you are unvaxxed, I would expect omicron to be a rough ride, just like the rest of the variants. 

My main point is about it's apparent inevitability and extreme contagiousness, we are already doing all we can do to mitigate it's effects and the Devil can take the unvaxxed. My plan is no different than yours, avoid it for as long as I can, I'm retired so I have reasonably good prospects of avoiding it in the near term. I also think most of the recently boosted won't catch it at all, but boosted immunity wanes with time, though I think we do have other natural immunity that will kick in.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm just discussing current events and trying to make some sense about what the experts are telling us about omicron. We are starting to see this reflected in public policy. I don't want this shit either and I don't have to work or have kids in school, but the statistics tell me and the experts we are in for a rough ride and boosters wane over time. I try to be optimistic, but I'm a realist too. What bad advice did I give?


The bad advice you gave is telling me to get infected as soon as I can after getting boosted. Your a sick fuck and need to get banned. May I suggest taking a break from posting and going back to some serious meditation for a spell . You seem to have lost your spirit and your Chakras need some serious alignment . Not to mention some other bad advice you gave me about a month ago.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 8, 2022)

My third eye kinda hurts a little now


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if they were vaxxed? No mention of that, if you are unvaxxed, I would expect omicron to be a rough ride, just like the rest of the variants.
> 
> My main point is about it's apparent inevitability and extreme contagiousness, we are already doing all we can do to mitigate it's effects and the Devil can take the unvaxxed. My plan is no different than yours, avoid it for as long as I can, I'm retired so I have reasonably good prospects of avoiding it in the near term. I also think most of the recently boosted won't catch it at all, but boosted immunity wanes with time, though I think we do have other natural immunity that will kick in.


SARS Cov19 has gone worldwide and has gone endemic. The vaccines help but don't prevent disease. Enough of the population refuse the vaccine when offered and after two years, there is still no credible plan to make enough vaccines available so that the 1st world can be vaccinated too. It's like a zombie plague. When that scenario is wargamed, zombies always win.

This is what failure looks like. 

I'm not giving up. I'll kill every zombie I can but the fight is on the side of that disease. What gives me hope is I know a lot of people are working very hard to safe lives when they can and find a better answer as fast as they can. I'm resolved to stick with what has kept me disease free to this point. I don't know how long I will be able to hold out.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> My third eye kinda hurts a little now


drink less.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> SARS Cov19 has gone worldwide and has gone endemic. The vaccines help but don't prevent disease. Enough of the population refuse the vaccine when offered and after two years, there is still no credible plan to make enough vaccines available so that the 1st world can be vaccinated too. It's like a zombie plague. When that scenario is wargamed, zombies always win.
> 
> This is what failure looks like.
> 
> I'm not giving up. I'll kill every zombie I can but the fight is on the side of that disease. What gives me hope is I know a lot of people are working very hard to safe lives when they can and find a better answer as fast as they can. I'm resolved to stick with what has kept me disease free to this point. I don't know how long I will be able to hold out.


My root chakra is strong. I feel like I am living amongst a bunch of zombie idiots. Feeling safe on the top floor of my luxury apartment and hanging carefree in the sun on my balcony while the breeze keeps the air flowing .I feel like a soldier in this war and every fucking week I get tossed a new blow and every week I dig down deep to heal myself so that I can return to the war zone and keep fighting. 
that’s just how I roll. Others can do as they wish but I can’t jump overboard into the disease ridden pit like everyone around me is. 

your strong, you can do this. Don’t give up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The bad advice you gave is telling me to get infected as soon as I can after getting boosted. Your a sick fuck and need to get banned. May I suggest taking a break from posting and going back to some serious meditation for a spell . You seem to have lost your spirit and your Chakras need some serious alignment . Not to mention some other bad advice you gave me about a month ago.


I did no such thing, I just told you about reports of boosted immunity waning with time, you can read it in the news too, nobody should deliberately infect themselves, but most won't have much control about when it happens. I do feel we will all have to deal with this virus sooner or later though and the experts seem to be reaching that conclusion too.

Chakras are another system of meditation used in Yoga, but I'm more of a secular Buddhist, or mindfulness practioner.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 8, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> My third eye kinda hurts a little now


Next time, take the time to lube it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 8, 2022)

Say the hospitalization rate is lower, stop with the mild bullshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> SARS Cov19 has gone worldwide and has gone endemic. The vaccines help but don't prevent disease. Enough of the population refuse the vaccine when offered and after two years, there is still no credible plan to make enough vaccines available so that the 1st world can be vaccinated too. It's like a zombie plague. When that scenario is wargamed, zombies always win.
> 
> This is what failure looks like.
> 
> I'm not giving up. I'll kill every zombie I can but the fight is on the side of that disease. What gives me hope is I know a lot of people are working very hard to safe lives when they can and find a better answer as fast as they can. I'm resolved to stick with what has kept me disease free to this point. I don't know how long I will be able to hold out.


Hey I'm for mandatory vaccinations, a hard line on the unmasked in public and support any public health measure that will slow this thing down. However the old tricks are not as effective as they once were because of pandemic fatigue and the contagiousness of omicron. We need a new plan and that plan appears to be a combination of natural and herd immunity while trying to save the hospitals, this is not my idea, but it appears to be the emerging expert consensus. If omicron leads to significantly reduced hospitalizations among the vaxxed and boosted, there will be few public restrictions. The only reason schools will be closed is if the local hospitals are swamped and they will be while omicron burns through the unvaxxed.

My plan is the same as yours and most sensible people here, avoid it for as long as I can, by then there might be more room in the hospitals and there will be lots of therapeutics and testing to catch it early. It ain't much of a plan, but it's all I've got!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Say the hospitalization rate is lower, stop with the mild bullshit.


Ok it's gonna kill and mutilate us all! It doesn't matter in the slightest, what will happen will happen with this pandemic and events are largely out of our control. We can try to protect ourselves for as long as we can, but I doubt we are gonna get boosted every 4 months, unless vulnerable, maybe in the fall and winter with an improved version of the booster. I, like everybody else here is going by media reports for the most part. I have seen some emerging evidence that hospitalizations are low when compared to cases here in NS, but it's too early to tell really, the next few weeks will tell the tale.

Right now the acute problem is the healthcare system and the number of people out with covid or exposure. When we see how it pans out in the hospitals with the vaxxed and boosted we will soon know more. We should also try to avoid getting this to reduce the burden on the medical system, not to mention for our own health.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I agree 100%, the antivaxxers should own their decision.
> 
> The O2 meter is a good idea. We’ve had one around the house since I first read about happy hypoxia and we regularly check our O2 levels.
> 
> Stay safe, Budley.


Thanks man and you too! I’ve got a few issues that could prove problematic. Been waiting for a heart operation since this shit started but I keep it under control with meds and I’ve had the booster 2.5 weeks ago so should be ok. Girlfriend is a hairdresser so I’m assuming it will happen sooner than later ! Even with me working from home.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Thanks man and you too! I’ve got a few issues that could prove problematic. Been waiting for a heart operation since this shit started but I keep it under control with meds and I’ve had the booster 2.5 weeks ago so should be ok. Girlfriend is a hairdresser so I’m assuming it will happen sooner than later ! Even with me working from home.


Hey Bud,

I was wondering how you were faring with your medical condition but didn't ask because -- that's up to you. Sorry to hear you are still waiting for your operation. Just saying that I care even if I'm not pestering you for updates.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 8, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I really like that link. I was reading the article on how alcohol causes cancer and that was a really interesting article. Do you use oxygen for breathing ? I am not sure what the fuck is going on out there right now. My husband just told me that the Covid Zar said we should be isolating right now. My anxiety level is back at April 2020 and I double mask everywhere I HAVE to go. A surgical under a KN95. Good call on getting your emergency kit up to date. Don’t let your guard down. Even stepping outside your door to get the mail.


I’m on CPAP (15 years) but I’m thinking that’s a bonus if I get it lol. At least I can force air in lol. Also just turned 61 . Your right though re I know lots that are scared to death like my kids, but for me not themselves . My one daughter was going to try for a baby but may hold off for a bit, and that really sucks, I’m really wanting a grandchild to spoil lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> I was wondering how you were faring with your medical condition but didn't ask because -- that's up to you. Sorry to hear you are still waiting for your operation. Just saying that I care even if I'm not pestering you for updates.


Thanks Fog!!! Appreciate the concern. And ya I was just talking to my doctor about getting the ball rolling then all hell broke lose. I’ve got Arterial fibrillation that caused a clot which took out half a kidney but it’s all good right now at a steady 60ish with a pill a day lol. I thought I had a kidney stone when it happened but turned out my heart was pumping a tad fast, around 180 when I showed up at emerg……all hell broke lose at that point and I didn’t get the highly anticipated ketamine lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Thanks Fog!!! Appreciate the concern. And ya I was just talking to my doctor about getting the ball rolling then all hell broke lose. I’ve got Arterial fibrillation that caused a clot which took out half a kidney but it’s all good right now at a steady 60ish with a pill a day lol. I thought I had a kidney stone when it happened but turned out my heart was pumping a tad fast, around 180 when I showed up at emerg……all hell broke lose at that point and I didn’t get the highly anticipated ketamine lol.


Stay well Budley, they say it should burn through pretty quickly and hopefully some unvaxxed slob isn't taking up your hospital bed. Once the unwashed are recovered or dead, I figure things should let up a bit. A boost before ya go under the knife would be nice though! Good luck bud.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That's the right attitude Amber. Then again, people do dumb things. Like me. I have a beard and won't shave it off to get a better fit with my mask. I won't make my oldest kid quarantine for five days when he comes back from college (yes he is vaccinated and tested negative before coming home for the holidays). My youngest is a junior in HS and I'm not even considering taking out of class. It's a matter of priorities and ranking them properly. The beard is vanity and I'm going to kick myself in the ass if it get it because I didn't do the smart thing.


I think your doing what your comfortable doing and that is the same with me. I don’t push the exposure but I also don’t cower in home (well I guess I do but only because I hate people lol). I wouldn’t keep my kids home and I don’t tell my partner to stop cutting hair all day. We do what we need to do but we also get vaccinated, wash hands and wear a mask. Oh and I’m not shaving either lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I think your doing what your comfortable doing and that is the same with me. I don’t push the exposure but I also don’t cower in home (well I guess I do but only because I hate people lol). I wouldn’t keep my kids home and I don’t tell my partner to stop cutting hair all day. We do what we need to do but we also get vaccinated, wash hands and wear a mask. Oh and I’m not shaving either lol.


I shaved the beard off a few days back for a better mask fit and fortunately for me I can hunker down. However I don't plan on spending the rest of my life that way, sooner or later we will have to crawl out into the sunlight. I do want to wait until the health care system is in better shape, with therapeutics and testing for early detection and I'll get one of those quick test kits when more become available. If you are at risk and the hospitals aren't swamped, early detection is important for potential treatment, don't wait if you've got health issues.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m on CPAP (15 years) but I’m thinking that’s a bonus if I get it lol. At least I can force air in lol. Also just turned 61 . Your right though re I know lots that are scared to death like my kids, but for me not themselves . My one daughter was going to try for a baby but may hold off for a bit, and that really sucks, I’m really wanting a grandchild to spoil lol.


Your daughter is very smart. 61 isn’t old at all. I hang out with 80 and 90 year olds quite a bit. I hope you can get your operation soon and get to feeling better. I am glad you don’t have Cancer.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 8, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your daughter is very smart. 61 isn’t old at all. I hang out with 80 and 90 year olds quite a bit. I hope you can get your operation soon and get to feeling better. I am glad you don’t have Cancer.


Ya I’m glad too ! And I don’t feel old . My best friend just had his esophagus removed and he now has a hole in his throat . But atleast he’s alive . Cancer is an awful thing to deal with and it seems to not be choosy as he was in perfect health except for being a heavy pot smoker for many years. Our trade (refrigeration) is not know for its longevity due to the chemicals involved and the air we breath working on HVAC equipment. And like I said with the pills keeping it under control the operation is not really a priority so it seems. I really don’t care to go near the hospital right now if not needed lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya I’m glad too ! And I don’t feel old . My best friend just had his esophagus removed and he now has a hole in his throat . But atleast he’s alive . Cancer is an awful thing to deal with and it seems to not be choosy as he was in perfect health except for being a heavy pot smoker for many years. Our trade (refrigeration) is not know for its longevity due to the chemicals involved and the air we breath working on HVAC equipment. And like I said with the pills keeping it under control the operation is not really a priority so it seems. I really don’t care to go near the hospital right now if not needed lol.


Can he eat your delicious gummies?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 8, 2022)

Covid: Deadly Omicron should not be called mild, warns WHO


The WHO cautions that just like previous variants, Omicron is hospitalising and killing people.



www.bbc.com


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> SARS Cov19 has gone worldwide and has gone endemic. The vaccines help but don't prevent disease. Enough of the population refuse the vaccine when offered and after two years, there is still no credible plan to make enough vaccines available so that the 1st world can be vaccinated too. It's like a zombie plague. When that scenario is wargamed, zombies always win.
> 
> This is what failure looks like.
> 
> I'm not giving up. I'll kill every zombie I can but the fight is on the side of that disease. What gives me hope is I know a lot of people are working very hard to safe lives when they can and find a better answer as fast as they can. I'm resolved to stick with what has kept me disease free to this point. I don't know how long I will be able to hold out.


From working this pandemic front line I have seen this omicron wave cause more infections but generally less severe symptoms and fewer hospitalisations. The working hypothesis is that either people have been previously infected or they have enough of an immune response from previous vaccines to prevent the more severe presentations. Omicron is transmissible by aerosols according to a U.K. government advisor. The good news is that so many people will have immunity from omicron infection that it will downgrade the pandemic. Imo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Covid: Deadly Omicron should not be called mild, warns WHO
> 
> 
> The WHO cautions that just like previous variants, Omicron is hospitalising and killing people.
> ...


I read that the other day.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 8, 2022)

Hospitalizations skyrocket in kids too young for COVID shots


Hospitalizations of U.S. children under 5 with COVID-19 soared in recent weeks to their highest level since the pandemic began, according to government data released Friday on the only age group not yet eligible for the vaccine.




www.ksl.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 8, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can he eat your delicious gummies?


Yup, drove up too see him and show him how to make them .


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Hospitalizations skyrocket in kids too young for COVID shots
> 
> 
> Hospitalizations of U.S. children under 5 with COVID-19 soared in recent weeks to their highest level since the pandemic began, according to government data released Friday on the only age group not yet eligible for the vaccine.
> ...


You read the article? You didn’t cause it says they aren’t there due to Covid, they just happened to be tested positive while there.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2022)

zeddd said:


> From working this pandemic front line I have seen this omicron wave cause more infections but generally less severe symptoms and fewer hospitalisations. The working hypothesis is that either people have been previously infected or they have enough of an immune response from previous vaccines to prevent the more severe presentations. Omicron is transmissible by aerosols according to a U.K. government advisor. The good news is that so many people will have immunity from omicron infection that it will downgrade the pandemic. Imo


I'm a covid virgin and afraid that first time is going to hurt.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> You read the article? You didn’t cause it says they aren’t there due to Covid, they just happened to be tested positive while there.


Yep

Vaccines are great, aren't they?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I shaved the beard off a few days back for a better mask fit and fortunately for me I can hunker down. However I don't plan on spending the rest of my life that way, sooner or later we will have to crawl out into the sunlight. I do want to wait until the health care system is in better shape, with therapeutics and testing for early detection and I'll get one of those quick test kits when more become available. If you are at risk and the hospitals aren't swamped, early detection is important for potential treatment, don't wait if you've got health issues.


Well that’s kind of the point re the hospitals swamped . And they have been for quite some time. My situation is being controlled so it’s not a priority. But the long term use of the meds is not recommended so ya Omni really fucked it up again . This whole situation is becoming a real pain in the ass . I’ve got a few test kits but have not had the need to use any as I feel great so far touch wood.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm a covid virgin and afraid that first time is going to hurt.


Ya I’m a bit concerned as well, I’m guessing I’ll find out soon enough but our numbers (health unit) seem to be levelling and maybe dropping a bit. But the hospitals are struggling with people off and cases.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> You read the article? You didn’t cause it says they aren’t there due to Covid, they just happened to be tested positive while there.


Not to worry, the hospitals will be full of kids because of covid soon enough, school will soon start back up in many places.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

Rapid spread of Omicron showing 'tale of two pandemics: rich and poor'


As parts of Canada see staggering rises in COVID-19 activity amid Omicron's rapid spread, experts say the highly transmissible variant is training a spotlight on social inequities across the country.




www.ctvnews.ca





*Rapid spread of Omicron showing 'tale of two pandemics: rich and poor'*

As parts of Canada see staggering rises in COVID-19 activity amid Omicron's rapid spread, experts say the highly transmissible variant is training a spotlight on social inequities across the country.

Dr. Amit Arya, a palliative care physician in Mississauga, Ont., said Omicron's rise continues to show "a tale of two pandemics -- rich and poor," with those who can afford to better protect themselves pitted against those who can't.

He said lower-income populations often don't have the funds to buy upgraded masks or rapid antigen tests, nor can they easily take time off work to isolate or get their booster doses.

"If you have money, you're able to afford the protection you need to survive and be safe," he said.

Essential workers bore the brunt of COVID-19 infections during Canada's Delta-driven wave last spring, and Arya said low-wage employees are likely to experience some of that again.

As provinces scale back eligibility for PCR testing, he pointed out that private testing companies in Ontario, which can offer same-day results for those willing to pay $160 or more for the service, further show an income divide in how people can deal with COVID-19.

Risk profiles have also differed across economic lines throughout the pandemic, Arya said, but the more transmissible Omicron variant may exacerbate them.

"(Essential workers) by definition have to leave the house to work," he said. "They might be taking public transit to work, they might be working around 400 people in a distribution centre ... many front-line workers are racialized, they're immigrants to Canada, they're more likely to live in multi-generational households with elders and vulnerable children who aren't vaccinated."
...


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> No, 60% of the unvaccinated are Republicans, per article.


Yea, the numbers I saw a few days ago was 91% of team blue had the jab, while only 61% of red team.


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The New England states have the highest vaccination rates. I wonder what their hospitalization rates look like compared to the other states.


Half of the new cases is folks who were in hospital for something else and tested positive for the Rona without knowing they had it. I assume they are vaxxed. I saw on the news tonight that still almost all of the cases where folks come in to the hospital for covid are unvaxed.


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> I've only been in a public building maybe 15-20 times since the pandemic started. I don't miss it at all. Going into stores has always sucked. Now I have a legit reason to avoid them.


My work is the get together business. We were closed for 15 months, and I decided I was not going back full time about a year into the shutdown. Now I just work events on week nights. Most weeks that is one night a week. But even with that limited time in the office, I had three possible exposures at work on Monday. If it gets much crazier, I may just stop working all together.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> Yea, the numbers I saw a few days ago was 91% of team blue had the jab, while only 61% of red team.


Looks like the fear of Jesus is taking hold among them, they are now 39%, up from a few months ago when it was 49% unvaxxed. It must have been delta that drove the reluctant to it and omicron should get a few more to come around. Still it represents around 30 million republican voters!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm wondering how many republican voters will be killed by covid before the election? Omicron is a wild card, but if it's like other strains, it should put around 1 in 20 unvaxxed patients in the hospital. Now many of these people are in low vaxx states whose hospitals might be swamped, driving down the quality of care and mortality rate up, many might die at home as we've seen before. If it's as bad as the original strain on the unvaxxed and as contagious as omicron, they could be in for a rough ride. Add to this the fact that most unvaxxed democrats are probably young, while many of the republicans are over forty and many are middle aged then the impact could be disproportionate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 8, 2022)

zeddd said:


> From working this pandemic front line I have seen this omicron wave cause more infections but generally less severe symptoms and fewer hospitalisations. The working hypothesis is that either people have been previously infected or they have enough of an immune response from previous vaccines to prevent the more severe presentations. Omicron is transmissible by aerosols according to a U.K. government advisor. The good news is that so many people will have immunity from omicron infection that it will downgrade the pandemic. Imo


My son in law caught it at a wedding in London and was stuck at a heathrow motel for 10 days before he could fly out but all he experienced was a bad cold like symptoms. Thankfully my daughter tested negative and got on the plane to her home country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

COVID-19 booster dose helped 'neutralize' Omicron: study


New research has found that a booster dose of a COVID-19 vaccine could produce sufficient antibodies to 'neutralize' the Omicron variant.




www.ctvnews.ca





New research out of Europe has found that a booster dose of a COVID-19 vaccine could produce sufficient antibodies to "neutralize" the Omicron variant.

Researchers from the Institut Pasteur and Vaccine Research Institute in France, together with KU Leuven in Belgium and Orléans Regional Hospital, Hôpital Européen Georges Pompidou (AP-HP), Inserm and the CNRS, also in France, studied the sensitivity of Omicron to antibodies.

The results showed that the Omicron variant appeared resistant to most monoclonal antibodies, or those made in a lab to fight an infection, as well as antibodies produced in people fully vaccinated with the Pfizer-BioNTech and AstraZeneca vaccines or who were previously infected with COVID-19.

But after administering a booster dose of the Pfizer vaccine, or a single vaccine dose to those previously infected, the researchers found this led to a "significant" increase in antibodies, sufficient to neutralize Omicron.

"We now need to study the length of protection of the booster dose," said Olivier Schwartz, co-author of the study and head of the virus and immunity unit at the Institute Pasteur.

"The vaccines probably become less effective in offering protection against contracting the virus, but they should continue to protect against severe forms."

While believed to be more transmissible than the previous Delta variant, and capable of spreading to those who are vaccinated or have been previously infected, evidence has shown that Omicron may be less likely to result in severe illness or hospitalization, particularly for people who are fully vaccinated.

However, the rapid spread of Omicron has raised concerns about its potential to impact hospital capacity and staffing.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

Since requiring vaccinations in provincial liquor and cannabis shops, Quebec saw it's vaccination rate increase from 1500 per day to to 6000, a 4X increase! Vaccine resistance in Canada is primarily an immortal youth problem.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Vaccine mandates for Canada*
*CTV National News: Broader mandates loom in Canada*








CTV National News: Broader mandates loom in Canada


With cases surging across the country, will the federal government urge mandatory vaccines? Glen McGregor reports.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Sativied (Jan 8, 2022)

Finally got boostered today. Could have had it 2 weeks already but being in lockdown and avoiding people in general sort of took off the pressure for me personally. But then my wife booked an appointment so I could no longer procrastinate. Got Moderna, wife got pfizer again. Didn’t have a choice this time, based on age and I just exceeded the threshold. Feeling crap after booster, which just reminds me why I get vaxxed… I hate feeling sick. I felt like I had two bottles of the cheapest wine last night. Nothing a few beers and lots of weed can't fix. Now I feel like I had two bottles of the cheapest wine tonight. 

I got the flu shot about a month ago. Nurse couldn't see where she gave the shot cause I don't bleed, so she was like forget about the little band-aid. The lady who gave me the booster today looked surprised as well to see no blood came out of me, couldn't find even the tiniest red dot. Confused as if she wasn't programmed to deal with the situation she took the band-aid and after a second or two doubting just stuck it on some random spot and went on with the routine she'd been doing all day. I continue to discover new levels of boredom... Hat's off to the lady who stuck that needle in me though, to have 7000 people per day walk through the same area you're in, right now with highest infections ever (28K per day, that's 250% of records in previous waves).

Anyway, living in fear is very unhealthy too so I wish you all a fearless yet cautious year. 8 more months and most countries will treat it like a bad flu. This thing will end, just not as positive as we hoped.

Good news is, we're not all going to die.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not to worry, the hospitals will be full of kids because of covid soon enough, school will soon start back up in many places.


You hoping for that?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> COVID-19 booster dose helped 'neutralize' Omicron: study
> 
> 
> New research has found that a booster dose of a COVID-19 vaccine could produce sufficient antibodies to 'neutralize' the Omicron variant.
> ...


What’s your opinion regarding neutrophil response to covid infection post vaccination, do you think any change in this response is significant?


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 9, 2022)

This is the viral load in the Boston sewer system. Obviously, there are a lot of people that have covid right now, but don't realize it. And omicron is milder, otherwise the hospitals would be completely overwhelmed.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 9, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> View attachment 5063317
> 
> This is the viral load in the Boston sewer system. Obviously, there are a lot of people that have covid right now, but don't realize it. And omicron is milder, otherwise the hospitals would be completely overwhelmed.


I posted a link to an article showing the same thing in our local sewer system so I’m sure it’s like that everywhere. 

I’m not convinced omicron is milder though just because it appears to be easier on the lungs.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 9, 2022)

zeddd said:


> What’s your opinion regarding neutrophil response to covid infection post vaccination, do you think any change in this response is significant?


My first response I thought of was “you go first” if that question would have been directed at me lol.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 9, 2022)

Hospitals are seeing cases rise in Ontario and Quebec. Close to 90% vaccinated. Doesn’t seem mild to me.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 9, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Finally got boostered today. Could have had it 2 weeks already but being in lockdown and avoiding people in general sort of took off the pressure for me personally. But then my wife booked an appointment so I could no longer procrastinate. Got Moderna, wife got pfizer again. Didn’t have a choice this time, based on age and I just exceeded the threshold. Feeling crap after booster, which just reminds me why I get vaxxed… I hate feeling sick. I felt like I had two bottles of the cheapest wine last night. Nothing a few beers and lots of weed can't fix. Now I feel like I had two bottles of the cheapest wine tonight.
> 
> I got the flu shot about a month ago. Nurse couldn't see where she gave the shot cause I don't bleed, so she was like forget about the little band-aid. The lady who gave me the booster today looked surprised as well to see no blood came out of me, couldn't find even the tiniest red dot. Confused as if she wasn't programmed to deal with the situation she took the band-aid and after a second or two doubting just stuck it on some random spot and went on with the routine she'd been doing all day. I continue to discover new levels of boredom... Hat's off to the lady who stuck that needle in me though, to have 7000 people per day walk through the same area you're in, right now with highest infections ever (28K per day, that's 250% of records in previous waves).
> 
> ...


sadly we have a very special situation here in the US; a President who knew it would kill minorities so he kept it a secret,then did nothing when outed. they even subverted states efforts for supplies. 25%+ of the country refuses vaccine. combined with mixed messaging from experienced government people. so yay!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hospitals are seeing cases rise in Ontario and Quebec. Close to 90% vaccinated. Doesn’t seem mild to me.


Our two local hospitals are still in a very dangerous place with the double whammy of cases and absenteeism ! So much conflicting info coming from all sides that I take everything with skepticism. and adopted a wait and see mentality while keeping as safe as possible given the situation.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 9, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Our two local hospitals are still in a very dangerous place with the double whammy of cases and absenteeism ! So much conflicting info coming from all sides that I take everything with skepticism. and adopted a wait and see mentality while keeping as safe as possible given the situation.


That’s my approach too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

zeddd said:


> What’s your opinion regarding neutrophil response to covid infection post vaccination, do you think any change in this response is significant?


I don't have one, but white blood cell counts do increase with infection. Did they have long term covid where the virus still exits long term? Some people have a persistent infection. I guess I'd have to puzzle my way through the paper to have an opinion or find an expert with one. Lot's of covid survivors have post infection clotting and circulatory issues and the number maimed by this disease is disturbing.

Not much chance of avoiding omicron though, 9 days until my "Get me through the winter boost" after it wanes a bit, I will probably catch covid and no longer be a virgin.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> My work is the get together business. We were closed for 15 months, and I decided I was not going back full time about a year into the shutdown. Now I just work events on week nights. Most weeks that is one night a week. But even with that limited time in the office, I had three possible exposures at work on Monday. If it gets much crazier, I may just stop working all together.


So your business is a “throw the keys in a bowl” type thing? ! Or shuffle board tournament nights (Florida right)? Sorry just trying to add a bit of levity to your situation which sounds like one of the hard hit business’s and that sucks for people that depend on them to live . If your lucky enough to be able to stay away for a bit that’s probably not a bad choice. Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 9, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> You hoping for that?


nope it's science..the thing that scares so may people into not get vaxxed so they can die in the hospital because Democrats.

the Republicans are sure showing us


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

California is introducing school vaccine mandates and of course the wingnuts are out in full force! Have a quick look at the video, how seriously can you take a crowd of unmasked morons in the middle of an omicron wave. If I had to guess, I'd say few of the several hundred were vaccinated either. If they were black and protesting rights, they would be tear gassed and dispersed.

How the fuck do they think schools can be reopened in this mess without vaccine mandates? Kids are already mandatorily vaccinated against a host of diseases, so someone is either playing politics or had their heads filled with bullshit. The hospitals are filling with kids coming down with omicron, school without mandatory vaccines would be a disaster for them and their families.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Hundreds Protest Vaccine Mandate For Children At California State Capitol


"We are completely against any kind of COVID-19 vaccine mandate for children," one activist said. "We don't think it's necessary. We think parents can make their own decisions for their children's health."




gooddaysacramento.cbslocal.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> California is introducing school vaccine mandates and of course the wingnuts are out in full force! Have a quick look at the video, how seriously can you take a crowd of unmasked morons in the middle of an omicron wave. If I had to guess, I'd say few of the several hundred were vaccinated either. If they were black and protesting rights, they would be tear gassed and dispersed.
> 
> How the fuck do they think schools can be reopened in this mess without vaccine mandates? Kids are already mandatorily vaccinated against a host of diseases, so someone is either playing politics or had their heads filled with bullshit. The hospitals are filling with kids coming down with omicron, school without mandatory vaccines would be a disaster for them and their families.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Short answer? My congressman is McCarthy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> California is introducing school vaccine mandates and of course the wingnuts are out in full force! Have a quick look at the video, how seriously can you take a crowd of unmasked morons in the middle of an omicron wave. If I had to guess, I'd say few of the several hundred were vaccinated either. If they were black and protesting rights, they would be tear gassed and dispersed.
> 
> How the fuck do they think schools can be reopened in this mess without vaccine mandates? Kids are already mandatorily vaccinated against a host of diseases, so someone is either playing politics or had their heads filled with bullshit. The hospitals are filling with kids coming down with omicron, school without mandatory vaccines would be a disaster for them and their families.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


honestly, at the moment, i wouldn't even send my kid to school, i'd just home school them as well as i could, make sure they stick to some kind of lesson plan, and let them catch up next year, or the year after, if that's how long it takes, and i'd be doing it because of fucking morons like those ^
i'd rather have my kid be a year behind and healthy than up to date and in the hospital, or suffering from long covid symptoms well into their adulthood...


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> California is introducing school vaccine mandates and of course the wingnuts are out in full force! Have a quick look at the video, how seriously can you take a crowd of unmasked morons in the middle of an omicron wave. If I had to guess, I'd say few of the several hundred were vaccinated either. If they were black and protesting rights, they would be tear gassed and dispersed.
> 
> How the fuck do they think schools can be reopened in this mess without vaccine mandates? Kids are already mandatorily vaccinated against a host of diseases, so someone is either playing politics or had their heads filled with bullshit. The hospitals are filling with kids coming down with omicron, school without mandatory vaccines would be a disaster for them and their families.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Is there a mandate in your province re schools? I don’t think it mandated in any Canadian jurisdiction is it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Is there a mandate in your province re schools? I don’t think it mandated in any Canadian jurisdiction is it?


Not here yet, but the vaccines are still under emergency use for younger kids. I figure it's coming though, we used to have mandatory vaccinations but some politician dropped them after listening to antivaxxers. I dunno who the idiot who changed public health policy was and would like to find out. They never consulted experts and made changes to public policy based on pure disproven bullshit. Someone pandered to a miniscule (before covid) minority of idiots and put the province at risk, I'd like some accountability and perhaps hearings on why these changes were made years ago.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> honestly, at the moment, i wouldn't even send my kid to school, i'd just home school them as well as i could, make sure they stick to some kind of lesson plan, and let them catch up next year, or the year after, if that's how long it takes, and i'd be doing it because of fucking morons like those ^
> i'd rather have my kid be a year behind and healthy than up to date and in the hospital, or suffering from long covid symptoms well into their adulthood...


That’s my knee jerk reaction too and it’s a smart one, imo.

There is a social development issue to consider as well and why it’s tough to be a parent these days. We know nobody safer than we’ve been throughout the pandemic. Our families think we are crazy because of the precautions we’ve taken but if schools go back to in person next week, my daughter will be going. We were lucky last year in that she performed well with online school and I think it made her a better student for the future.

However, if we kept her from going back while all of her friends went, I fear the impact on her health would be worse than the virus. I don’t want her to go back to school right now but I believe, unfortunately it’s not up to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s my knee jerk reaction too and it’s a smart one, imo.
> 
> There is a social development issue to consider as well and why it’s tough to be a parent these days. We know nobody safer than we’ve been throughout the pandemic. Our families think we are crazy because of the precautions we’ve taken but if schools go back to in person next week, my daughter will be going. We were lucky last year in that she performed well with online school and I think it made her a better student for the future.
> 
> However, if we kept her from going back while all of her friends went, I fear the impact on her health would be worse than the virus. I don’t want her to go back to school right now but I believe, unfortunately it’s not up to me.


Tough call Canuck, made easier by vaccines for her and boosters for you and your wife. There is an inevitability to this and if one is going to get sick it would be nice to do so while the hospitals are empty and there are lot's of therapeutics and testing for early detection. Antiviral drugs still work against omicron, one being 80% effective and the other 30% and by spring they should be available in some quantity. When the wave passes by spring there will be beds and drugs if ya went downhill. The problem is making it to spring for most folks, but many will have been recently boosted too, not to mention infected.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s my knee jerk reaction too and it’s a smart one, imo.
> 
> There is a social development issue to consider as well and why it’s tough to be a parent these days. We know nobody safer than we’ve been throughout the pandemic. Our families think we are crazy because of the precautions we’ve taken but if schools go back to in person next week, my daughter will be going. We were lucky last year in that she performed well with online school and I think it made her a better student for the future.
> 
> However, if we kept her from going back while all of her friends went, I fear the impact on her health would be worse than the virus. I don’t want her to go back to school right now but I believe, unfortunately it’s not up to me.


I totally understand your position and would probably do the same, but it is up to you as it’s your choice to homeschool, is it not? I’m not in the loop re schooling as it’s been 15 years since last daughter finished public school. I could not do the home schooling and know it lol. When I started to formally teach young adults my trade, it was extremely tough. I started training and designing workshops and not just on the work site around 15 years ago. That’s why I’d admire teachers, home schoolers, and the special talents “most” of them have. I also would be a tad conflicted, I don‘t envy the choices you, Fog, and others must make.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not here yet, but the vaccines are still under emergency use for younger kids. I figure it's coming though, we used to have mandatory vaccinations but some politician dropped them after listening to antivaxxers. I dunno who the idiot who changed public health policy was and would like to find out. They never consulted experts and made changes to public policy based on pure disproven bullshit. Someone pandered to a miniscule (before covid) minority of idiots and put the province at risk, I'd like some accountability and perhaps hearings on why these changes were made years ago.


Well the reason I asked was it kind of sounded like you were making those people (California) sound like they were an outlier when in fact it’s not yet fully mandated in any schools in North America, that I’m aware of. I’m sure the reasoning, right or wrong, is the fact there is still some uncertainty with kids and the vaccine. It’s an extremely tough call to make IMO. Me getting it was an easy decision but me authorizing it for my child is not so easy.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 9, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Well the reason I asked was it kind of sounded like you were making those people (California) sound like they were an outlier when in fact it’s not yet fully mandated in any schools in North America, that I’m aware of. I’m sure the reasoning, right or wrong, is the fact there is still some uncertainty with kids and the vaccine. It’s an extremely tough call to make IMO. Me getting it was an easy decision but me authorizing it for my child is not so easy.


I’d like to know your cost/benefit analysis that made authorizing not easy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Well the reason I asked was it kind of sounded like you were making those people (California) sound like they were an outlier when in fact it’s not yet fully mandated in any schools in North America, that I’m aware of. I’m sure the reasoning, right or wrong, is the fact there is still some uncertainty with kids and the vaccine. It’s an extremely tough call to make IMO. Me getting it was an easy decision but me authorizing it for my child is not so easy.


The vaccines are under emergency use for younger kids I believe and that is an issue. I believe mandatory vaccinations are the norm in many school jurisdictions though, covid being the exception. I find it hard to take unmasked crowds in the midst of a omicron pandemic seriously though. In this environment masks mean political affiliation and common sense most often and there wasn't a mask in the crowd and I doubt many were vaccinated. California is a bell weather state and trends often start there first. We are about to have our own fight over this in schools in Canada and some provinces may impose broader vaccine mandates. The feds are meeting with the provinces on it, it's in their power, but Alberta and Saskatchewan have already said they won't play ball. Other provinces could though and place restrictions on them.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 9, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I’d like to know your cost/benefit analysis that made authorizing not easy.


LOL! It has nothing to do with that, but everything to do with feels, not knowing if in fact there could possibly be long term consequences, that are still unknown, it would be a tough choice for me. But I didn’t have to make that decision as their older now and make their own choices, and glad I didn’t. If you have one please feel free to share it, it may help others.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The vaccines are under emergency use for younger kids I believe and that is an issue. I believe mandatory vaccinations are the norm in many school jurisdictions though, covid being the exception. I find it hard to take unmasked crowds in the midst of a omicron pandemic seriously though. In this environment masks mean political affiliation and common sense most often and there wasn't a mask in the crowd and I doubt many were vaccinated. California is a bell weather state and trends often start there first. We are about to have our own fight over this in schools in Canada and some provinces may impose broader vaccine mandates. The feds are meeting with the provinces on it, it's in their power, but Alberta and Saskatchewan have already said they won't play ball. Other provinces could though and place restrictions on them.


And I’m sure there will be a few large protest here as well. It, on the other hand, is Canada.
LOL


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 9, 2022)

*Cyprus reportedly discovers a Covid variant that combines omicron and delta*










Cyprus reportedly discovers a Covid variant that combines omicron and delta


The strain is being called "deltacron."




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 9, 2022)

Just turned on the news and Ontario has 312 in ICU and over 2000 in hospitals today ........ not very good news re capacity limits and health care workers .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> And I’m sure there will be a few large protest here as well. It, on the other hand, is Canada.
> View attachment 5063559LOL


The trouble with burying your head in the sand, is yer asshole is stuck up in the air ready to get fucked!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The trouble with burying your head in the sand, is yer asshole is stuck up in the air ready to get fucked!


Gray love is so 2022


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 9, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I totally understand your position and would probably do the same, but it is up to you as it’s your choice to homeschool, is it not? I’m not in the loop re schooling as it’s been 15 years since last daughter finished public school. I could not do the home schooling and know it lol. When I started to formally teach young adults my trade, it was extremely tough. I started training and designing workshops and not just on the work site around 15 years ago. That’s why I’d admire teachers, home schoolers, and the special talents “most” of them have. I also would be a tad conflicted, I don‘t envy the choices you, Fog, and others must make.


Parent of two teens in school, one 13 and one 16. It’s a hard discussion for sure - weighing Covid risks against falling behind educationally/socially. My wife and I have discussed it quite a lot over the past two years. 
Both kids much prefer to be in school, as do the majority of their friends, FWIW.

Regarding homeschooling, I will say that in our area, the people that choose to homeschool tend to all be be right wing evangelicals. By home schooling I mean choosing to do the educating at home outside of a traditional school versus choosing remote learning through a school system. Just an observation though, YMMV.
We know two families through sports that have chosen that route for their families. Both decided to homeschool because they felt their values were not reflected by the local school district. Both have recently seized on CRT and transgender acceptance in schools as further proof of why they should be homeschooling. Both of the moms doing the homeschooling have only a high school education. I have no issue with their level of education but do question why they think they are more qualified to teach their kids than actual trained educators. Both families are fully unvaccinated too, so homeschooling for them at least has nothing to do with trying to avoid COVID. 
Point being, homeschooling is an option but my general experience is that those doing it are doing so because they have a right wing agenda, not a health based one.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 9, 2022)

A Record-Breaking Number Of Children Under The Age Of 5 Are Being Hospitalized With COVID-19


A startling number of children under the age of 5 are being hospitalized with COVID-19 amid the sweeping surge of the Omicron variant.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Parent of two teens in school, one 13 and one 16. It’s a hard discussion for sure - weighing Covid risks against falling behind educationally/socially. My wife and I have discussed it quite a lot over the past two years.
> Both kids much prefer to be in school, as do the majority of their friends, FWIW.
> 
> Regarding homeschooling, I will say that in our area, the people that choose to homeschool tend to all be be right wing evangelicals. By home schooling I mean choosing to do the educating at home outside of a traditional school versus choosing remote learning through a school system. Just an observation though, YMMV.
> ...


Their "reasons" for keeping their kids out of school are bogus and they are part of a cult that is harming their children's future while they ram their superstitions and prejudices down their throats. Objecting to nonexistent CRT means they are racists and their church is preaching hatred towards gay people and the transgender.

Sounds like typical racist southern Baptist pseudo Christianity to me. They get through the pearly gates by faith and faith alone, that means it's OK to keep slaves, rape and murder them. Actual Christians get to heaven by attaining a state of grace and moral development, God judges you by your thoughts, words and deeds. One can see why they rejected this Christian theology, they would have to think too much and be guided by their consciences. Also an actual Christian would have no use for a gun, except to hunt.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 9, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Parent of two teens in school, one 13 and one 16. It’s a hard discussion for sure - weighing Covid risks against falling behind educationally/socially. My wife and I have discussed it quite a lot over the past two years.
> Both kids much prefer to be in school, as do the majority of their friends, FWIW.
> 
> Regarding homeschooling, I will say that in our area, the people that choose to homeschool tend to all be be right wing evangelicals. By home schooling I mean choosing to do the educating at home outside of a traditional school versus choosing remote learning through a school system. Just an observation though, YMMV.
> ...


My guess is budley is talking the remote learning approach, not the pretend science type of home school. I have a friend that opted to keep his kids remote, most parents seem to have decided in school is best though. No real right answer, depends on the individual circumstances.

I feel bad for religious homeschooled kids, have not seen it ever work out for the best. Neighbors did that, Joey couldn't read at 10. There were very obvious gaps. It's always like that, the parents can't make a good assessment, there aren't others to compare against. They were really convinced it was vastly superior education, but damn, it just became very obvious it was not. I still lol that they considered being able to recite "frara jaques", the children's nursery rhyme, as being proficient in French.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

HGCC said:


> My guess is budley is talking the remote learning approach, not the pretend science type of home school. I have a friend that opted to keep his kids remote, most parents seem to have decided in school is best though. No real right answer, depends on the individual circumstances.
> 
> I feel bad for religious homeschooled kids, have not seen it ever work out for the best. Neighbors did that, Joey couldn't read at 10. There were very obvious gaps. It's always like that, the parents can't make a good assessment, there aren't others to compare against. They were really convinced it was vastly superior education, but damn, it just became very obvious it was not. I still lol that they considered being able to recite "frara jaques", the children's nursery rhyme, as being proficient in French.


In some places they are required to be tested at school periodically to see how they are actually doing. Also regular school books are suppose to be used. I think with online learning these days these kids should be more involved in the education system and be required to participate in some classes remotely and come in for testing. If it's as good as they say, then they won't mind their kids being compared to their school peers. Something tells me most of these folks aren't interested in the truth, or even in the welfare of their kids, they have other priorities and fears


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 9, 2022)

HGCC said:


> My guess is budley is talking the remote learning approach, not the pretend science type of home school. I have a friend that opted to keep his kids remote, most parents seem to have decided in school is best though. No real right answer, depends on the individual circumstances.
> 
> I feel bad for religious homeschooled kids, have not seen it ever work out for the best. Neighbors did that, Joey couldn't read at 10. There were very obvious gaps. It's always like that, the parents can't make a good assessment, there aren't others to compare against. They were really convinced it was vastly superior education, but damn, it just became very obvious it was not. I still lol that they considered being able to recite "frara jaques", the children's nursery rhyme, as being proficient in French.


Yes I was and perhaps should have clarified. I meant remote learning that includes school run programs which I wasn’t sure if they offer.
Not the cultish ones lol.


----------



## slipdef (Jan 9, 2022)

All i see here is Fear, couards and idiots.
parot's prom at his best, vomiting unreliable sources all the time and claiming that's science LOL
ye "science" financed by the labs.
you guyz are so funny, so proud to be vax, boosted, how sad... that makes me laugh and cry at the same time (ur kids really... i pray for them!)
no brain and now no more soul,
under cover of kindness...to protect the others! weeeeeee
seriously, u just try to protect ur single fat ass, there is no kindness on u, the way most of u treat uninjected people here shows what kind of humans u really are :/
you get vaxxed but u can get it and share it, right? yes but less than a non one! blablabla.... less chance to go to hospital! blablabla....
19 unvaxed for only 1 vaxxed in intensive care! blablablabla parots!!!! everyone miss to say people who already got 1 or 2 doses count as a non-vax!!! Every vaxinated people is a future unvaxinated people.
As u probably understand, i did not take the shot, only few month after the "pandemic" start, many of us saw how it was going to turn and try to alert in vain, and we're right on right now while u stupidely enjoy raging on us.
The fact the vaccine don't work is not our fault.
we did not create that shit.
i can't understand how u still trust the doxa, gvts lie they don't care about people.
They 're playing what they know what to do best, divide us.
sorry for the bad words but i feel hate, it must come out from time to time so as not to break
because i know i'll have to forgive you for all that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 9, 2022)

slipdef said:


> All i see here is Fear, couards and idiots.
> parot's prom at his best, vomiting unreliable sources all the time and claiming that's science LOL
> ye "science" financed by the labs.
> you guyz are so funny, so proud to be vax, boosted, how sad... that makes me laugh and cry at the same time (ur kids really... i pray for them!)
> ...


wow...how long did it take you to write that? it takes real talent to put so many words on a page and have them say absolutely nothing....you should work for fox news, or oan....or the onion.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 9, 2022)

slipdef said:


> All i see here is Fear, couards and idiots.
> parot's prom at his best, vomiting unreliable sources all the time and claiming that's science LOL
> ye "science" financed by the labs.
> you guyz are so funny, so proud to be vax, boosted, how sad... that makes me laugh and cry at the same time (ur kids really... i pray for them!)
> ...


I am sorry that you believe your delusion gives you strength.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 9, 2022)

slipdef said:


> All i see here is Fear, couards and idiots.
> parot's prom at his best, vomiting unreliable sources all the time and claiming that's science LOL
> ye "science" financed by the labs.
> you guyz are so funny, so proud to be vax, boosted, how sad... that makes me laugh and cry at the same time (ur kids really... i pray for them!)
> ...


lmao yeah, I am sure that whatever bro-ific youtube personality that you get your info is really fun and all, but I trust my wife's 7 years of schooling it took (outside of high school) to get her degree and almost 15 years of working in medicine over the idiot cult logic that is currently clogging up our hospitals because they are too brainwashed to get a simple vaccine that is highly effective and extremely safe.

When did all you idiots turn into Jehovah Witnesses?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 9, 2022)

slipdef said:


> All i see here is Fear, couards and idiots.
> parot's prom at his best, vomiting unreliable sources all the time and claiming that's science LOL
> ye "science" financed by the labs.
> you guyz are so funny, so proud to be vax, boosted, how sad... that makes me laugh and cry at the same time (ur kids really... i pray for them!)
> ...


Ok so just to clarify so that I understand. You feel that this worldwide pandemic is all a hoax to benefit the “labs”? Also what is the point exactly about only one or two shots? I could be wrong but is it not the reason for the booster, too keep you out of the hospital. Another problem with this whole “it’s the labs”, (who is the “labs”?) it must be a logistic nightmare to get every government in the world in on this, are they the labs? What was it that you all tried to tell the rest of us at the beginning? One last question, sorry for so many, but who is “us” and “we”?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 9, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Ok so just to clarify so that I understand. You feel that this worldwide pandemic is all a hoax to benefit the “labs”? Also what is the point exactly about only one or two shots? I could be wrong but is it not the reason for the booster, too keep you out of the hospital. Another problem with this whole “it’s the labs”, (who is the “labs”?) it must be a logistic nightmare to get every government in the world in on this, are they the labs? What was it that you all tried to tell the rest of us at the beginning? One last question, sorry for so many, but who is “us” and “we”?


i thought he meant that the dogs were behind it all...


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought he meant that the dogs were behind it all...View attachment 5063820


We’ll I’ve never trusted the chocolate coloured ones !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

Which mask is best for protection against the omicron variant of COVID?


It has been proven that surgical masks are not that great at omicron protection after all




www.nj.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2022)

Ex vaccine chief in U.K. Dr Dix is calling for an end to vaccines after this current round and that covid should be regarded as endemic. His argument is based on the concern he has for stimulating the body to continuously produce antibodies. This seems in line with the U.K. policy of letting omicron rip through the population.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2022)

*Hospital cases rising in Ontario, Quebec due to Omicron; *
Read in The Globe and Mail: https://apple.news/ALNYlZo01SP2aOomlEctrAQ


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

Here is an editorial from Canada where they claim we have a 90% vaccination rate among the eligible, *my go to source* says it's 87.05%, though I expect it should hit 90% soon. If we are looking at this much potential trouble, the America's are in for a shit storm. Everybody will probably get this sooner or later, make it as late as you can to save the hospitals and perhaps yourself. Right now would be a bad time to become infected, if you should require medical help and I expect it will be that way for a few months. We won't beat omicron, it will beat us, we can only slow it down and take the hit over a longer stretch of time. A few more will be vaxxed, but the governments should have gotten serious about boosters, the roll out here has been really slow, but it's mostly staffing issues I think, they called for volunteers here and 2000 retired doctors and nurses responded. Being vaxxed and boosted means many more older volunteers this time around.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Globe editorial: We have the tools to beat Omicron. Use them


Canada has to take advantage and use vaccination as the way to defeat the Omicron variant




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought he meant that the dogs were behind it all...View attachment 5063820


These are the dangerous ones


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)

Not a good dog. Bad dog. 

Rub its nose in it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

Fuck him, he just made Canada's domestic terrorist watch list, if he's not on it already. Advocating violence to oppose government policy is illegal in most places. This clown is probably being watched by the RCMP and his contacts and communications are monitored, or should be. No way should he be allowed to own firearms or ammunition, if he has an FAC it should be revoked and his guns confiscated in a raid. This ain't America, we don't have traitors and lunatics supporting this in government and we do have a domestic terrorist watch list and the proud boys are on it, they started in Canada. We also have no second amendment and hate speech is proscribed. We have the tools and means to deal with these assholes who advocate and foment violence in Canada.

If the asshole wants to die from covid I'm all for it, the trouble is he'll take others with him. Razor wire interment camps, or regular prisons are made for people like this. If they don't like the news, then don't watch Global news, or any other legitimate news source, next it will be bombs and shooting. They don't like a free press because it makes them look like the fucking idiots that they are and this is a pathetic attempt to muzzle them. This asshole is no patriot, he's a terrorist, or wannabe terrorist.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








B.C. opponent of mRNA vaccines predicts civil war in Canada if he and his fellow "patriots" can't succeed legally


James Davison says if it weren't for the media, COVID-19 never would have affected any of the people at a rally outside Global News B.C.




www.straight.com





*B.C. opponent of mRNA vaccines predicts civil war in Canada if he and his fellow "patriots" can't succeed legally*
James Davison says if it weren't for the media, COVID-19 never would have affected any of the people at a weekend rally outside Global News B.C.

A fairly large crowd, perhaps 250 people, gathered on Saturday (January  outside the Global News B.C. building in Burnaby to protest how the media is covering COVID-19 and vaccine mandates.

The host of the event, James Davison, delivered a fiery speech and plenty of commentary between the other speakers.

After one speech by Common Ground publisher Joseph Roberts, who called on media workers to "defect", Davison laid out what he believes is at stake for his movement if it can't use legal means to obtain an end to restrictions on the unvaccinated.
...


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fuck him, he just made Canada's domestic terrorist watch list, if he's not on it already. Advocating violence to oppose government policy is illegal in most places. This clown is probably being watched by the RCMP and his contacts and communications are monitored, or should be. No way should he be allowed to own firearms or ammunition, if he has an FAC it should be revoked and his guns confiscated in a raid. This ain't America, we don't have traitors and lunatics supporting this in government and we do have a domestic terrorist watch list and the proud boys are on it, they started in Canada. We also have no second amendment and hate speech is proscribed. We have the tools and means to deal with these assholes who advocate and foment violence in Canada.
> 
> If the asshole wants to die from covid I'm all for it, the trouble is he'll take others with him. Razor wire interment camps, or regular prisons are made for people like this. If they don't like the news, then don't watch Global news, or any other legitimate news source, next it will be bombs and shooting. They don't like a free press because it makes them look like the fucking idiots that they are and this is a pathetic attempt to muzzle them. This asshole is no patriot, he's a terrorist, or wannabe terrorist.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


The vaccine is a pretext. These guys are itching for insurrection.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> The vaccine is a pretext. These guys are itching for insurrection.


i say let em all try....invoke the insurrection act, call in the army, and get the ones that survive locked up in federal prisons for life


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> The vaccine is a pretext. These guys are itching for insurrection.


Yep, it's just another social division they are trying to exploit. We have a vaxx rate in Canada of close to 90%, so these people are kinda powerless. One useful thing for Americans though, is it can allow them to estimate how many are refusing the vaccine for political reasons, we have the same number of regular antivaxx wing nuts, same media and even the same structure with our public health system. So it makes it easy to see how many republicans and independents are gonna get covid and the impact of politics on the pandemic in America. In Canada, vaccine resistance is primarily a problem of immortal youth and most antivaxxers are rightwing or religious nuts so their numbers are probably around 5% or less. Young people get vaxxed when cannabis and liquor stores require POV, Québec proved that with a 4X jump in rates!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i say let em all try....invoke the insurrection act, call in the army, and get the ones that survive locked up in federal prisons for life


They are a very tiny minority, less than 5% in Canada, we have close to a 90% vaxx rate and most of the vaxx resistant are youth who don't care about politics, they just figure they are immortal. These clowns are on a small island making loud noises and hurting their "cause".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are a very tiny minority, less than 5% in Canada, we have close to a 90% vaxx rate and most of the vaxx resistant are youth who don't care about politics, they just figure they are immortal. These clowns are on a small island making loud noises and hurting their "cause".


ah, i meant in the U.S....i find it hard to believe anyone except Quebec wants to succeed from Canada...i mean, you got the trailer park boys, red green, moosehead beer, poutine, cheese curd, maple syrup...what's not to love?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 10, 2022)

omg









Canada deemed 'very high' risk for travel


Canada moved to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's highest-risk category for travel (Level 4) on Monday because of that nation's Covid-19 surge.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ah, i meant in the U.S....i find it hard to believe anyone except Quebec wants to succeed from Canada...i mean, you got the trailer park boys, red green, moosehead beer, poutine, cheese curd, maple syrup...what's not to love?


We largely dealt with Quebec succession by addressing grievances and discrimination, as well as, constitutional compromise and more inclusion. Separatist are an older generation, the hippy era, when genuine grievances existed. Remember, after the British conquered Quebec, we had the American revolution, the French revolution and war and the war of 1812, when we burned the WH and got to the capital before the 1/6 rioters, sorry about that! Deals were cut with Quebec, who had a legislative assembly, to insure loyalty and they included rights, guarantees and more territory. They wanted protection from America too, because the British guaranteed their sovereignty, religious and linguistic rights and so does being part of Canada. There are other francophone communities in Canada, Acadians in NS, NB and PEI and others in Manitoba and Ontario, they get bilingual federal and provincial services and education too. We also repatriated our constitution and wrote a bill of rights in the 80's, our constitution is a modern document.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> omg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have close to a 90% vaxx rate, what's yours in America?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ah, i meant in the U.S....i find it hard to believe anyone except Quebec wants to succeed from Canada...i mean, you got the trailer park boys, red green, moosehead beer, poutine, cheese curd, maple syrup...what's not to love?


There is this place in Quebec that sells a burger made with bacon, foie gras truffle oil and cheese. Maybe add that to your list too? 


THE HOLY DUCK (IT’S UNREAL!!!)
A SINGLE BEEF PATTY WITH DOUBLE SMOKED
BACON, TOPPED WITH SEARED QUEBEC FOIE GRAS,
TRUFFLE OIL AND PURE CANADIAN MAPLE SYRUP 

I'd love me some of that right now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We have close to a 90% vaxx rate, what's yours in America?


Here is a direct comparison between Canadian provinces and American states.









COVID-19 in the U.S.: How do Canada's provinces rank against American states?


Looking at confirmed coronavirus cases per million people, how do the U.S. states compare to Canada's provinces and territories?




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There is this place in Quebec that sells a burger made with bacon, foie gras truffle oil and cheese. Maybe add that to your list too?
> View attachment 5064316
> 
> THE HOLY DUCK (IT’S UNREAL!!!)
> ...


I would assume you are required to translate the orders to French. The only people that seem eager to talk to you in English are strippers . (I’ve heard !)


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There is this place in Quebec that sells a burger made with bacon, foie gras truffle oil and cheese. Maybe add that to your list too?
> View attachment 5064316
> 
> THE HOLY DUCK (IT’S UNREAL!!!)
> ...


Why does non alcoholic fatty liver disease taste so good?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

Here is something to consider, since not enough kids over 5 are vaccinated and school is reopening. The amount of community spread is staggering and many times the official numbers. Testing can't keep up, home tests are private and not reported and most vaxxed people have a mild cold or sniffles as symptoms and don't report it or bother to get tested. Most vaxxed people who get sick don't get tested and are not in the government numbers.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Two Ont. children die after testing positive for COVID-19*








Two children die after contracting COVID-19


Two children in Ontario have died after testing positive to COVID-19, health officials say.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ah, i meant in the U.S....i find it hard to believe anyone except Quebec wants to succeed from Canada...i mean, you got the trailer park boys, red green, moosehead beer, poutine, cheese curd, maple syrup...what's not to love?


Why does everyone forget about Rye Whiskey???


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Why does everyone forget about Rye Whiskey???


Or Ginger Ale!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Or Ginger Ale!


Ya that was my goto drink, Crown and ginger in a tall glass with lots of ice. Now it’s cranberry juice and a gummie chaser lol.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Why does non alcoholic fatty liver disease taste so good?


Now I am curious to know if giving geese all the strong beer they want might yield a similar delicacy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya that was my goto drink, Crown and ginger in a tall glass with lots of ice. Now it’s cranberry juice and a gummie chaser lol.


Used to be light rum and coke, then dark rum and water for me, but not for many years, I switched to wine, but never did drink much, except socially. If I drank rye it was with ginger ale, Canada dry.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Why does everyone forget about Rye Whiskey???


i don't like rye...i'm not that fond of bourbon, really. i've always liked good rum. Appleton's estates special 8 yr is my favorite, so far


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't like rye...i'm not that fond of bourbon, really. i've always liked good rum. Appleton's estates special 8 yr is my favorite, so far


Yes I like rum too. Mostly in the summer LOL


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Cases in India are sharply up. Looks like their rough treatment by Delta didn’t confer much protection.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 10, 2022)

Pulling from trump’s playbook Dr. Ben Carson ( a neurosurgeon ) insane response to the current testing situation….

Remember , this man is a fucking doctor 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480642984689479681


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pulling from trump’s playbook Dr. Ben Carson ( a neurosurgeon ) insane response to the current testing situation….
> 
> Remember , this man is a fucking doctor
> 
> ...


That’s familiar. His license should go.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> That’s familiar. His license should go.


Absolutely…. via a baseball bat


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Absolutely…. via a baseball bat


While that would be briefly satisfying, a solid kick in the wallet keeps the smug glow going for YEARS.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 10, 2022)

Here is another COVID “ leave your brain outside “ idea …. Take nasal swab tests and use as throat swab. Get False positive results - genius .

Blame Tik Tok - because Tik Tok is the mecca of medical knowledge.


*A New York City journalist who had symptoms posted a video of her taking a nasal swab and testing negative, then taking a throat swab and testing positive.

As of Wednesday, the video has been viewed over 3.8 million times on TikTok alone, with others seizing on the “trend,” claiming to share similar experiences. The hashtag #swabyourthroat has also gained traction on Twitter.*

So here i wait for james webb telescope to finally glimpse massive asteroid on locked trajectory to earth - me thinks the “ human experiment “ has begun to wind down.

#HelloArmageddon


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here is another COVID “ leave your brain outside “ idea …. Take nasal swab tests and use as throat swab. Get False positive results - genius .
> 
> Blame Tik Tok - because Tik Tok is the mecca of medical knowledge.
> 
> ...


Could it be that the Omicrud colonizes the sinuses poorly?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2022)

Omicron is spreading in China and their vaccine is as effective as horse dewormer.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2022)

U.S. State Department issues travel warning for Canada, citing "a very high level of COVID-19" 

Pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> U.S. State Department issues travel warning for Canada, citing "a very high level of COVID-19"
> 
> Pot calling the kettle black.


Yeah, the travel restrictions for others entering the US and the travel warnings for US citizens traveling abroad have been pretty silly for much of the pandemic. We’ve had some of the highest rates of infection in the world, mainly self inflicted.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I would assume you are required to translate the orders to French. The only people that seem eager to talk to you in English are strippers . (I’ve heard !)


I could eat that with a stripper acting as a translator. Sign me up.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 11, 2022)

the brits gotta love 'em.









Customers are furious after energy supplier tells customers to cuddle pets to keep warm | CNN Business


A British energy supplier has apologized for the "poorly judged and unhelpful" advice sent to customers which suggested they could snuggle up to their pets and exercise to cut back on their heating bills.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

If you want to know where covid is going and what the governments are gonna do in the near and long term, after the current covid wave passes, watch this, lot's of good ideas for the future too.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*COVID-19 Here to Stay, White House Needs to Pivot, Says Former Biden Adviser*





The highly contagious Omicron variant has pushed U.S. hospitalizations toward a record high. In anticipation of the appearance of more new variants, a group of doctors is calling for the Biden administration to adopt a “new normal” approach. Among these experts is a former member of President Biden’s transition COVID-19 advisory board, Dr. Ezekiel Emanuel, and he speaks with Walter Isaacson about the need to stop trying to eradicate the disease and to start learning to live with it.

Originally aired on January 10, 2021.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 11, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Buying toilet paper is hilarious, it’s the unconscious shitting itself


you would think they would limit purchases..stores near me do but don't know about the Big Box places. they won't let you return it though..once you buy it, it's yours.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 11, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Hoarders are the problem.
> They did it in India with oxygen, I lost 2 of my friends parents cos they were out of oxygen. They turned 5 star hotels into private oxygen hospitals.
> Don’t hoard


sorry to hear you lost friends


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *COVID-19 Here to Stay, White House Needs to Pivot, Says Former Biden Adviser*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so does this mean that Bidens announcement when he was sworn in, that 1/1/22 is not the end of the Pandemic?

Biden needs to make a cash infusion quick or the economy will be in the shitter because all those millions of people fell of PUA; they are still unemployed just not allowed to file; the Great Resignation; 1960s babies are early-retiring.

i've noticed he's not addressed this..i listen to his speeches and he's not addressed this. why?

why has the Progressive Wing been quiet on this? Jayapal started something a few months ago then it went dark.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 11, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I once ordered a "table top grill" from sky mall. Did not live up to my expectations.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> 60% of republicans remain unvaccinated!


Yippie I oh !!!
Keep it up
I LOVE IT


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 11, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> so does this mean that Bidens announcement when he was sworn in, that 1/1/22 is not the end of the Pandemic?
> 
> Biden needs to make a cash infusion quick or the economy will be in the shitter because all those millions of people fell of PUA; they are still unemployed just not allowed to file; the Great Resignation; 1960s babies are early-retiring.
> 
> ...


maybe because they want people to get the fuck off their asses and go back to work, so the economy can approach something like normal?
my girlfriend has been working 6 days weeks for months, 50-60 hours a week, because they can't get any help...they pay good where she works, have insurance, it's not a shithole with no benefits....they can't get people to come to work for well over the regular pay for the job in the area. 
unemployment benefits aren't meant to be permanent, and covid doesn't really seem like a legitimate excuse to try to make it that way anymore. it looks like the government is about to adopt a herd immunity plan, and give up on trying to get the vaccine resistant to do something they'll never do, so this is going to be the new normal, as abnormal as it is, and we better all start getting used to it and go the fuck back to work, cause there's not gonna be any more free money


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 11, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have come this far without getting infected and I am not going to now.


Good luck

Everyone 'probably all going to get COVID…in the next 10 years,' expert says (msn.com)


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe because they want people to get the fuck off their asses and go back to work, so the economy can approach something like normal?
> my girlfriend has been working 6 days weeks for months, 50-60 hours a week, because they can't get any help...they pay good where she works, have insurance, it's not a shithole with no benefits....they can't get people to come to work for well over the regular pay for the job in the area.
> unemployment benefits aren't meant to be permanent, and covid doesn't really seem like a legitimate excuse to try to make it that way anymore. it looks like the government is about to adopt a herd immunity plan, and give up on trying to get the vaccine resistant to do something they'll never do, so this is going to be the new normal, as abnormal as it is, and we better all start getting used to it and go the fuck back to work, cause there's not gonna be any more free money


what do you mean free money?- that fvcker knew and let it run rampant. we are by far #1 at *something*..i consider it a settlement for the Crimes Against Humanity feature he intro'd.

Jamie Dimon just sealed our economy with a kiss- bookmarked.

inflation high yesterday i started to pick up a cut of meat and pulled my hand back so fast as if i were to be bit. Fed raising rates.



the last president was pretending everything was alright- what do we call this?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 11, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> what do you mean free money?- that fvcker knew and let it run rampant. we are by far #1 at something..i consider it a settlement for the Crimes Against Humanity feature he intro'd.
> 
> Jamie Dimon just sealed our economy with a kiss- bookmarked.


i mean free money...money handed to people when they did absolutely nothing to earn it...
what fucker are you refering to? there are so many to pick from...
number 1 at what?
explain "crimes against humanity feature" that who introed?
Jamie Dimon is saying the economy looks good and expects good growth in the near future, but also that inflation will stay high for quite a while...what does the head of jpmorgan chase have to do with anything, anyway?

you sometimes say things that are perfectly clear and understandable, then you start telling us what the voices in your head are mumbling to you, and it makes no sense at all...


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i mean free money...money handed to people when they did absolutely nothing to earn it...
> what fucker are you refering to? there are so many to pick from...
> number 1 at what?
> explain "crimes against humanity feature" that who introed?
> ...


citation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 11, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> citation.


citation to what? BE SPECIFIC...i can't hear the half of your conversation that happens with the voices in your head


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i mean free money...money handed to people when they did absolutely nothing to earn it...
> what fucker are you refering to? there are so many to pick from...
> number 1 at what?
> explain "crimes against humanity feature" that who introed?
> ...


1) I’m sure he means That Man.

2) Please abandon the affected spelling and start calling him a fucker
like the rest of us.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> citation to what? BE SPECIFIC...i can't hear the half of your conversation that happens with the voices in your head


what was highlighted in your post.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> You hoping for that?


Nope, but just looking at the data, if schools reopen, cases among kids, half of whom over 5 aren't vaccinated will increase. If people aren't vaxxed then they are not too concerned about kids, the elderly or vulnerable, just fear for themselves and the bullshit feed to them. They are running in panic and fear over nothing, while throwing the vulnerable under the bus and hurting their communities and the economy. It is no longer a difference of an opinion, it is an antisocial self centered fear driven reaction, unworthy of any thinking adult.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> what was highlighted in your post.


That would require stealing a diary


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 11, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> so does this mean that Bidens announcement when he was sworn in, that 1/1/22 is not the end of the Pandemic?
> 
> Biden needs to make a cash infusion quick or the economy will be in the shitter because all those millions of people fell of PUA; they are still unemployed just not allowed to file; the Great Resignation; 1960s babies are early-retiring.
> 
> ...


ok, i found your post that actually has a name in it....
well, my original statement stands, they want people to get back into the labor pool, they have no intention of extending social assistance to healthy people who can work, and just don't want to. jayapal dropped it because she realized it was a bad idea to keep people on "welfare" when they don't need it, and are just being lazy. 
there's no reason to "address this"...it's a dead issue, they're just not going to reinstate unemployment benefits to people who have no medical reason not to go back to work, this was never intended to be a permanent change, and it went on far too long already in my opinion.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 11, 2022)

Covid everywhere. My lady is off work for at least a week because 2/3rds of the employees have covid so they closed down. One old guy that works there is a covid denier claiming it's a hoax but he's been taking ivermectin. Makes no sense and apparently he's now in the hospital with covid.

My lady's sister, husband and one of her sons all have covid. The sister and son were both vaccinated and just have mild symptoms. The husband didn't get his first shot until recently and is now in the hospital with a tube down his throat. When he was taken to the emergency room the sister said it was packed like a zoo with people sitting on the floor. 

A good friend, his wife, and son all tested positive and have mild symptoms. They were all vaccinated as soon as they could get the shot. 

My vaccinated niece that lives in Brooklyn had mild symptoms and tested positive. She's going to be OK. My sister's husband is going to get tested today as he's sick. I was talking on the phone with another friend yesterday and he knows a dozen or so people all sick with a couple of them in the hospital and will likely not survive due to age and poor health.

The neighbors next door are all sick. We were at the grocery store yesterday and there are people not wearing masks in public.

It seems that those that have been vaccinated are avoiding any serious sickness while those that were not are developing severe cases. 

I'll be ready and willing to get a second booster shot if and when they become available.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Covid everywhere. My lady is off work for at least a week because 2/3rds of the employees have covid so they closed down. One old guy that works there is a covid denier claiming it's a hoax but he's been taking ivermectin. Makes no sense and apparently he's now in the hospital with covid.
> 
> My lady's sister, husband and one of her sons all have covid. The sister and son were both vaccinated and just have mild symptoms. The husband didn't get his first shot until recently and is now in the hospital with a tube down his throat. When he was taken to the emergency room the sister said it was packed like a zoo with people sitting on the floor.
> 
> ...


That seems to be the story everywhere, the vaxxed are largely spared the worst and if anything, get a boost in immunity, though I'd prefer my boost from a needle! I wonder how many of the 1500 American who are dying daily are vaxxed and what were the comorbidities in the break through cases. I'd say, between 1000 and 1300 of them were unvaxxed as a guess.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 11, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Yippie I oh !!!
> Keep it up
> I LOVE IT


I did not love my table top party grill. For whatever reason, on that flight I was missing grilling and decided this was a good way to rectify that. All I got was blue balls and blue meat. 

The thing heated to an insanely high temp across about a half inch strip where the coil was, the rest of the surface would be cold to the touch. You could warm 2 hotdogs up if you were really patient and careful.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Covid everywhere. My lady is off work for at least a week because 2/3rds of the employees have covid so they closed down. One old guy that works there is a covid denier claiming it's a hoax but he's been taking ivermectin. Makes no sense and apparently he's now in the hospital with covid.
> 
> My lady's sister, husband and one of her sons all have covid. The sister and son were both vaccinated and just have mild symptoms. The husband didn't get his first shot until recently and is now in the hospital with a tube down his throat. When he was taken to the emergency room the sister said it was packed like a zoo with people sitting on the floor.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that.






The US had almost 700,000 new cases yesterday. Vaccines protect against the worst of it so not a complete faceplant but we can definitely say we failed.

This is what ignorance looks like.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> View attachment 5064808
> 
> ...


It doesn't help that people are so short sighted that all many could think about was traveling over the holidays. They just have to visit in person. Bunch of idiots spreading covid. I saw and talked to a bunch of my family that's spread across the country. With today's technology it's easy to video conference. I just don't understand the need to get on a plane to go visit for a couple of days.

This crap isn't going away until people act responsibly and stop pretending it's business as usual because it isn't. I understand that people need to travel but just to visit is stupid. Pick up the phone, do a zoom call, a skype call, etc... Stay home if you don't have to travel for work.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

Fauci takes Rand Paul to school and spanks him in public, but Paul has no shame or brains.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fauci: There Are Threats Against My Life 'Because People Are Lying About Me'*





Dr. Anthony Fauci responded to accusations made by Sen. Rand Paul, R-Ky., and told members of the Senate that he and his family have received threats "because people are lying about me." He also accused the senator of fundraising off of "completely untrue" assumptions against him.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It doesn't help that people are so short sighted that all many could think about was traveling over the holidays. They just have to visit in person. Bunch of idiots spreading covid. I saw and talked to a bunch of my family that's spread across the country. With today's technology it's easy to video conference. I just don't understand the need to get on a plane to go visit for a couple of days.
> 
> This crap isn't going away until people act responsibly and stop pretending it's business as usual because it isn't. I understand that people need to travel but just to visit is stupid. Pick up the phone, do a zoom call, a skype call, etc... Stay home if you don't have to travel for work.


Man, I hear you on this but think we might be past the point of no return with blunting the spread of COVID. This take is from me looking at how people are acting all around me, not me trying to argue with you. 
The last 2-3 weeks really seem like pandemic-fatigue has settled in and people across the US are throwing up their hands in surrender. The travel isn’t even a right vs left thing now.
We know several left-leaning families that flew down to Florida over Christmas to go on vacation. Same families were pretty much on lockdown for a months at a time during previous surges. 
The infection numbers here in Michigan are off the charts, but I only see about 1/2 masking in public places now. It was definitely higher than that in previous waves.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Man, I hear you on this but think we might be past the point of no return with blunting the spread of COVID. This take is from me looking at how people are acting all around me, not me trying to argue with you.
> The last 2-3 weeks really seem like pandemic-fatigue has settled in and people across the US are throwing up their hands in surrender. The travel isn’t even a right vs left thing now.
> We know several left-leaning families that flew down to Florida over Christmas to go on vacation. Same families were pretty much on lockdown for a months at a time during previous surges.
> The infection numbers here in Michigan are off the charts, but I only see about 1/2 masking in public places now. It was definitely higher than that in previous waves.


This is why I’m back to practicing full isolation like we started almost 22 months ago.

I understand about fatigue, but bottom line, as adults we got to just suck it up and be a little tougher.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It doesn't help that people are so short sighted that all many could think about was traveling over the holidays. They just have to visit in person. Bunch of idiots spreading covid. I saw and talked to a bunch of my family that's spread across the country. With today's technology it's easy to video conference. I just don't understand the need to get on a plane to go visit for a couple of days.
> 
> This crap isn't going away until people act responsibly and stop pretending it's business as usual because it isn't. I understand that people need to travel but just to visit is stupid. Pick up the phone, do a zoom call, a skype call, etc... Stay home if you don't have to travel for work.


It will be business as usual with a few adjustments by summer when this wave passes, there will be a different approach when it is declared endemic. They just need to clear the unvaxxed out of the hospitals and that won't be long at the rate this is moving through society. This is not a good time to be in the hospital for any reason, in a few months things should improve with more slack and more drugs, along with at home tests for early detection to make the drugs more effective. This summer if you get covid and are vulnerable they will probably give you a course of treatment you can take at home, some antiviral pills, but it has to be caught early and you probably need to have risk factors like age or a chronic condition.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Man, I hear you on this but think we might be past the point of no return with blunting the spread of COVID. This take is from me looking at how people are acting all around me, not me trying to argue with you.
> The last 2-3 weeks really seem like pandemic-fatigue has settled in and people across the US are throwing up their hands in surrender. The travel isn’t even a right vs left thing now.
> We know several left-leaning families that flew down to Florida over Christmas to go on vacation. Same families were pretty much on lockdown for a months at a time during previous surges.
> The infection numbers here in Michigan are off the charts, but I only see about 1/2 masking in public places now. It was definitely higher than that in previous waves.


Some people who are vaxxed and boosted don't feel the fear and I'm sure many want to expose themselves while recently boosted. They also increasingly don't give a shit about the unvaxxed idiots, but care about the vulnerable and young kids. Most people have had a choice to protect themselves and their children for some time now, so sympathy for the unvaxxed is waning, they had a choice, except for kids. People are tired of it all too and that is the biggest issue for many, along with their kids missing school. We have to crawl out sometime and the experts are coming around to the idea that this spring and summer might as well be it, after omicron has passed. It will probably be a seasonal thing like flu and there will be improved vaccines and boosters every fall and winter.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fauci takes Rand Paul to school and spanks him in public, but Paul has no shame or brains.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Fauci: There Are Threats Against My Life 'Because People Are Lying About Me'*
> 
> ...


He should not refer to crazies as crazies


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

zeddd said:


> He should not refer to crazies as crazies


Suggest a synonym


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Suggest a synonym


Proffer a
?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Proffer a
> ?


for “crazies”.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2022)

Well doctors shouldn’t refer to crazy motherfuckers as crazies, it shows ignorance of diagnoses and reflects poorly on their skills


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Suggest a synonym


crazed


----------



## printer (Jan 11, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Well doctors shouldn’t refer to crazy motherfuckers as crazies, it shows ignorance of diagnoses and reflects poorly on their skills


Dumbing it down for the slow of wit.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> crazed


I use Credulous as it has little emotion


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2022)

printer said:


> Dumbing it down for the slow of wit.


Can’t dumb down Medicine, Quantum physics or Law, so shouldn’t fucking bother imo


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 11, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Man, I hear you on this but think we might be past the point of no return with blunting the spread of COVID. This take is from me looking at how people are acting all around me, not me trying to argue with you.
> The last 2-3 weeks really seem like pandemic-fatigue has settled in and people across the US are throwing up their hands in surrender. The travel isn’t even a right vs left thing now.
> We know several left-leaning families that flew down to Florida over Christmas to go on vacation. Same families were pretty much on lockdown for a months at a time during previous surges.
> The infection numbers here in Michigan are off the charts, but I only see about 1/2 masking in public places now. It was definitely higher than that in previous waves.


I was pretty surprised, I went to the Krog at 6 am and almost everyone was wearing a mask.

The later in the day though the more people I notice without a mask.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 11, 2022)

Looks like the lady's brother in-law isn't going to make it. He's been transferred to the ICU. That's pretty much the end of the road for people with significant underlying health issues. We've burned quite a few bowls over the years. I gave him some clones that he promptly killed. Nice guy but dumb as hell. With his underlying health problems he could have been one of the first to get the vaccine yet he waited until recently and only because it was mandatory for the dialysis treatment he was receiving. He's younger than I am and is probably going to be dead within the week.

I might sound cold and callous but his stupidity is the reason he's probably going to die.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Well doctors shouldn’t refer to crazy motherfuckers as crazies, it shows ignorance of diagnoses and reflects poorly on their skills


In this instance I think it is accurate and appropriate. “Credulous” is sort of weasely here imo. I’m pleased Dr. Fauci is so direct. We’re way past euphemism or accommodating sensibilities here.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 11, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Well doctors shouldn’t refer to crazy motherfuckers as crazies, it shows ignorance of diagnoses and reflects poorly on their skills


I don't know. If crazy mother fuckers are threatening your family nonstop because of propagandists driving them nuts, I think you earn the right to call them crazies.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I don't know. If crazy mother fuckers are threatening your family nonstop because of propagandists driving them nuts, I think you earn the right to call them crazies.


This. People sending death threats are not just crazies but asshole motherfuckers. That I am willing to euphemize as the deluded hostile stupid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2022)

145,000 are hospitalized with covid and rising, the previous high was 128,000 from last January.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> You read the article? You didn’t cause it says they aren’t there due to Covid, they just happened to be tested positive while there.


The numbers do not support that. The kids do not have vaccine access. That is driving the numbers. Covid is not merely incidental as you wish to imply.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2022)

Michigan has a 33% positivity rate and they expecting the number of people hospitalized to peak at around 8,000,not good. Could get up to 200,000 cases a week.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2022)

New Study Finds Children Are up to 2.5 Times More Likely to Develop Diabetes After COVID-19 Infection


A new CDC study finds that children who contract COVID-19 are more than 2.5 times more likely to be diagnosed with diabetes. A doctor explains the connection.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

Sometimes ya just gotta love Quebec! Next they will be burning QR codes on their foreheads with a laser! Or perhaps the word MORON in 2" high letters... 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Quebec to impose a tax on people who are unvaccinated from COVID-19 | Globalnews.ca


Premier François Legault said the tax is under consideration over the burden those who aren't vaccinated are having on the health-care system.




globalnews.ca


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 11, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Yay gotta love Quebec !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I’ll delete mine lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Ok I’ll delete mine lol.


The unvaxxed do cost the healthcare system money and burden it in other ways too, citizens pay taxes for healthcare in Canada. After awhile people get sick of this bullshit and carrying these assholes on their backs, not to mention the risks they pose to their fellow citizens. I expect the whining to be epic and loud from the antivaxx crowd! They can GFTS as far as I'm concerned and if they announced it here in NS, I'd be all for it. This is different than other risky behaviors in that it is a public health matter and that makes it public business.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The unvaxxed do cost the healthcare system money and burden it in other ways too, citizens pay taxes for healthcare in Canada. After awhile people get sick of this bullshit and carrying these assholes on their backs, not to mention the risks they pose to their fellow citizens. I expect the whining to be epic and loud from the antivaxx crowd! They can GFTS as far as I'm concerned and if they announced it here in NS, I'd be all for it. This is different than other risky behaviors in that it is a public health matter and that makes it public business.


And those other risky behaviours are most definitely taxed by taxing the products so why not. Ok so Quebec’s got more going on than just really good strippers, hmmm.


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> So your business is a “throw the keys in a bowl” type thing? ! Or shuffle board tournament nights (Florida right)? Sorry just trying to add a bit of levity to your situation which sounds like one of the hard hit business’s and that sucks for people that depend on them to live . If your lucky enough to be able to stay away for a bit that’s probably not a bad choice. Good luck and stay safe!


We rent out space for events. Most weddings and birthday parties. And yes, I only worked one day a week while we were shut down. I'm lucky in that my wife makes damn good money in retirement, so I can walk away if I choose.


----------



## printer (Jan 11, 2022)

*EU agency says omicron pushing COVID-19 out of pandemic phase *
Marco Cavaleri, head of vaccine strategy for the European Medicines Agency (EMA), told reporters on Tuesday that that the natural immunity conferred by the highly-infectious omicron strain may be fast-tracking the progress towards endemicity.

“With the increase of immunity in population – and with Omicron, there will be a lot of natural immunity taking place on top of vaccination – we will be fast moving towards a scenario that will be closer to endemicity,” Cavaleri said during a media briefing, according to Al Jazeera.

When a virus becomes endemic it means a population has gained enough widespread immunity — either from infection or vaccination — that transmissions, hospitalizations and deaths will start to go down.

Reports from South Africa, where omicron was first detected, have indicated that while the variant is highly-infectious, it does not result in a corresponding spike in hospitalizations and deaths. Another South African study released last month found that omicron may reduce infections caused by the delta variant by building cross-immunity to different strains, an effect that has not been observed in many other mutations of the SARS-CoV-2 virus.

During his briefing on Tuesday, Reuters reported that Cavaleri also expressed doubts about the necessity for a fourth COVID-19 vaccine dose, telling the reporters that such an approach was not "sustainable."

"While use of additional boosters can be part of contingency plans, repeated vaccinations within short intervals would not represent a sustainable long-term strategy," he said.

"It is important that there is a good discussion around the choice of the composition of the vaccine to make sure that we have a strategy that is not just reactive ... and try to come up with an approach that will be suitable in order to prevent a future variant," he added.








EU agency says omicron pushing COVID-19 out of pandemic phase


An official from Europe’s top medical product regulation agency said Tuesday that the COVID-19 omicron variant may be pushing the pandemic into becoming endemic.Marco Cavaleri, head of vaccin…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ok, i found your post that actually has a name in it....
> well, my original statement stands, they want people to get back into the labor pool, they have no intention of extending social assistance to healthy people who can work, and just don't want to. jayapal dropped it because she realized it was a bad idea to keep people on "welfare" when they don't need it, and are just being lazy.
> there's no reason to "address this"...it's a dead issue, they're just not going to reinstate unemployment benefits to people who have no medical reason not to go back to work, this was never intended to be a permanent change, and it went on far too long already in my opinion.


i think that's a good strategy, Roger.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 12, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Covid everywhere. My lady is off work for at least a week because 2/3rds of the employees have covid so they closed down. One old guy that works there is a covid denier claiming it's a hoax but he's been taking ivermectin. Makes no sense and apparently he's now in the hospital with covid.
> 
> My lady's sister, husband and one of her sons all have covid. The sister and son were both vaccinated and just have mild symptoms. The husband didn't get his first shot until recently and is now in the hospital with a tube down his throat. When he was taken to the emergency room the sister said it was packed like a zoo with people sitting on the floor.
> 
> ...


Covid everywhere and death you say? I wonder if this is Omicron? @Roger A. Shrubber says it's time to get off our lazy asses.

used to be a time when 1300 dead every day was pearl clutch/smelling salts. and now..?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 12, 2022)

Senator: where can the public get it? Fauci: it's public- what a moron.






Senator: Public? we'll see about that.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm reading all over how new Fauci leaked emails all point to a lab leak, a virus that couldn't happen in nature, and how fauci was trying to hide or dismiss this info, even talk of him editing documents released to the press to deny this.

Most media is saying to prevent harm from blaming china. If this is true, its down right disgusting.









Scientists believed Covid leaked from Wuhan lab - but feared debate could hurt ‘international harmony’


Leading British and US scientists thought it was likely that Covid accidentally leaked from a laboratory but were concerned that further debate would harm science in China, emails show.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

The lab leak has been the most likely theory from the start and not really a revelation. The problem with the wet market theory was that there were no outbreaks of covid in the areas of the farms where all the animals come from. The spread seems to only comes from the wet market area which is close to the lab in a city of 10 million. My main question has been, is it a deadly virus that evolved in nature or was it engineered to be this deadly?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The lab leak has been the most likely theory from the start and not really a revelation. The problem with the wet market theory was that there were no outbreaks of covid in the areas of the farms where all the animals come from. The spread seems to only comes from the wet market area which is close to the lab in a city of 10 million. My main question has been, is it a deadly virus that evolved in nature or was it engineered to be this deadly?


The revelation is that our government knew and hid it and lied about it to the people.

Call me a conspiracy theorist, but follow the money. All these insiders who invested in phizer and moderna when the vaccine was being made. Sold to the governments around the world and got rich from it.

I really hope that it never comes out that this was manmade and leaked on purpose. For profits at the expense of people lives all around the world.

If fauci knew, and our government knew, and simply hid this from the people, this makes me not trust the government or the shot even more than I already do.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

@hanimmal

I see you laughing, but no opinion. Just hear me out. I know you don't entertain any thoughts outside your own. From the looks, these leaked emails are fact. And it totally could be factual that this was covered up, at least the origins.

What if this is true? Im not talking about russian propaganda. What if it was true that fauci and our government knew the origins and lied to the people?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

Always have to turn everything into a conspiracy,fucking nut jobs.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 12, 2022)

I would have to ask why it's on fauci, it's a bit suspect as he seems to have been used as a boogeyman on the right, reporting on that isn't part of his job AFAIK. He might receive information like that, but doing anything with that would be over in national defense/department of homeland security I would assume.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Always have to turn everything into a conspiracy,fucking nut jobs.


So our highest paid and ranking virologist hid the truth and lied to the world, and I'm a conspiracy theorist? What does that make Fauci?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

Go eat your dewormer fool.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I would have to ask why it's on fauci, it's a bit suspect as he seems to have been used as a boogeyman on the right, reporting on that isn't part of his job AFAIK. He might receive information like that, but doing anything with that would be over in national defense/department of homeland security I would assume.


Obviously, someone made or told him to deny and not report. He is the face of all this, maybe a pawn. I would sure like to know the truth is all. And why they hid this info.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Go eat your dewormer fool.


Good, intelligent argument.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

I'd have better luck getting something inteligent out of carrying on a conversation with my neighbors dog.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

Hey, you have a lot in common with the dog, you're both on dewormer.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> @hanimmal
> 
> I see you laughing, but no opinion. Just hear me out. I know you don't entertain any thoughts outside your own. From the looks, these leaked emails are fact. And it totally could be factual that this was covered up, at least the origins.
> 
> What if this is true? Im not talking about russian propaganda. What if it was true that fauci and our government knew the origins and lied to the people?


Yeah I am laughing at the leaps that are being made about some leaked emails. Sound familiar?


OG-KGP said:


> Obviously, someone made or told him to deny and not report. He is the face of all this, maybe a pawn. I would sure like to know the truth is all. And why they hid this info.


Or people reported everything and propagandists pretend like there is some cover up that their cult swallows like it is the truth and paint into some conspiracy, when they have the information that they are saying is being covered up and looking at it like it is some cherry picked ink blot test.



OG-KGP said:


> So our highest paid and ranking virologist hid the truth and lied to the world, and I'm a conspiracy theorist? What does that make Fauci?


Making a little over $400k a year is real boogey man money huh? How much do you think he could make on the private market making bio weapons or some kind of shit for one of the weapons companies if he really wanted to be some evil scientist?



OG-KGP said:


> The revelation is that our government knew and hid it and lied about it to the people.
> 
> Call me a conspiracy theorist, but follow the money. All these insiders who invested in phizer and moderna when the vaccine was being made. Sold to the governments around the world and got rich from it.
> 
> ...


I also laugh that people are so in love with the 'lab leak' theory always jump to China and Fauci and ignore other labs that have had issues around the time that the outbreak occurred.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-49727101


And the Trump administration was in charge at the time, and you jump to blaming it on Fauci. All sorts of bullshit cuck logic. It's a story as old as time. Dictators fuck up something that the public at large has to endure, and to deflect blame they smear the scientists who were telling them they were fucking up the entire time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> So our highest paid and ranking virologist hid the truth and lied to the world, and I'm a conspiracy theorist? What does that make Fauci?


So this is the fucking clown you listen to, Rand Paul? Did you donate any money?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

All of Stinkys supporters are contortionists, they twist themselves into knots trying to explain their insane beliefs.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So this is the fucking clown you listen to, Rand Paul? Did you donate any money?


I think Rand Paul is a douche. I do believe him when he caught Fauci laying about gain of function funded by NHIS and tax payer dollars and called him out. I like that he fights for those that dont follow blindly.

My opinion is Fauci is a liar and a snake. This is his second time getting caught lying about the virus.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Obviously, someone made or told him to deny and not report. He is the face of all this, maybe a pawn. I would sure like to know the truth is all. And why they hid this info.


Well I think the lab leak speculation has always been there, it was discussed quite a bit when the pandemic started. Again though, that isn't really his job and should have been handled by other agencies who would have had the same or better Intel. 

I would have to ask why the previous administration hid that info? That's who would have received the information and it's their duty to communicate with the American people. Perhaps they told fauci to bury it?

It's pretty "sus" as the kids say. I think fauci is being used as a scapegoat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> All of Stinkys supporters are contortionists, they twist themselves into knots trying to explain their insane beliefs.


Logic is not their strong suit and neither is intelligence from what I've seen. No wonder these white deplorables are worried about being replaced by better brown people. They are taking over because America is also a meritocracy and these assholes can't compete and they know it, they also figure their kids are stupid too and can't run with the big dogs. Hence their fear and loathing and why they were driven into a fear driven fascist tribe, that is the modern republican party.

As society changes the whites at the bottom of the heap and those who are doing well by luck and know it, will cause the most trouble, they are losers and know it, but can't quite accept the fact. It's just like the republican party, you don't need to lie and cheat, if you know you are going to win anyway, cheating is done by those who lose or know that they will.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I think Rand Paul is a douche. I do believe him when he caught Fauci laying about gain of function funded by NHIS and tax payer dollars and called him out. I like that he fights for those that dont follow blindly.
> 
> My opinion is Fauci is a liar and a snake. This is his second time getting caught lying about the virus.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/pandemic-2020.1008556/post-16421293


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I would have to ask why the previous administration hid that info? That's who would have received the information and it's their duty to communicate with the American people. Perhaps they told fauci to bury it?


That's my whole point. I don't care which side lied. Our government is lying and covering this up.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> That's my whole point. I don't care which side lied. Our government is lying and covering this up.


Because you read some out of context emails (that are public if you are reading them, making your statement of it being a coverup bullshit) you think you have the ability to say this?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/pandemic-2020.1008556/post-16421293


Oh sorry. After getting caught the NHIS revised the definition of gain of function.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Because you read some out of context emails (that are public if you are reading them, making your statement of it being a coverup bullshit) you think you have the ability to say this?


Keep living in your bubble.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Oh sorry. After getting caught the NHIS revised the definition of gain of function.


Now you are a expert at the history of terminology of science terms? Impressive.



OG-KGP said:


> Keep living in your bubble.


You mean reality? I will, thank you.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 12, 2022)

Government cover ups totally exist, long well documented history of it.

I think there is a decent amount of propaganda going around trying to show normal things as conspiracies to distract from the actual ones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I think Rand Paul is a douche. I do believe him when he caught Fauci laying about gain of function funded by NHIS and tax payer dollars and called him out. I like that he fights for those that dont follow blindly.
> 
> My opinion is Fauci is a liar and a snake. This is his second time getting caught lying about the virus.


Yep Fauci is evil and the sun shines out of Trump's asshole. You believe bullshit and are helping to besmirch the name of a good an honorable man, a better man than you will ever be on your best day. He is highly paid because he has so much seniority, 37 years at the top of this field and he is honored and respected for a reason by his profession. He is also getting death threats from republicans as are almost all other public officials.

There are not good people on both sides, there are evil fools who lie on one side and good honest people on the other who are trying to do their best to help their country. Unvaxxed fools harm their country, believe bullshit, are completely ignorant and have no place criticizing a decent man like Fauci, who is an expert and leader in his field. Fools seldom feel shame though, that takes common sense and decency, qualities lacking in republicans and those antivaxxers who spread dangerous bullshit, both are the same.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Covid everywhere and death you say? I wonder if this is Omicron? @Roger A. Shrubber says it's time to get off our lazy asses.
> 
> used to be a time when 1300 dead every day was pearl clutch/smelling salts. and now..?


sweetie, you can't make the American people do fuck all...the boat we're in right now proves it. three separate safe, stable vaccines have been developed for use in the country, and supplied for free. we still have over 30% of the country unvaccinated, because they're fucking stupid. you cannot expect intelligent responses from stupid people. so what do you want to do? shut down the country again? that does little good if the rest of the world doesn't comply as well, and they won't. Governors of republican states refuse to enforce mandates from the administration they hate, trump's loaded supreme court will do nothing to help, and people just don't give a fuck anymore, even though many of them watched at least one person they knew die to covid...
as far as i can see, we better all cross our fingers and hope for endemic herd immunity soon, otherwise things are going to get a lot uglier than we've ever seen them, as more virulent and potent variants pop up.
in the mean time, i'm getting paid and saving as much as i can, in case shit does go south again, and i suggest everyone able to, to do the same.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

West Virginia governor is 'not doing well' after testing positive for Covid-19, chief of staff says | CNN


The chief of staff for West Virginia Gov. Jim Justice said the governor was "not doing well" after testing positive for Covid-19 on Tuesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## HGCC (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> West Virginia governor is 'not doing well' after testing positive for Covid-19, chief of staff says | CNN
> 
> 
> The chief of staff for West Virginia Gov. Jim Justice said the governor was "not doing well" after testing positive for Covid-19 on Tuesday.
> ...


I hope he poops his pants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

*Joe: It All Comes Down To ‘The Big Grift'*


----------



## printer (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> That's my whole point. I don't care which side lied. Our government is lying and covering this up.


Simple minds believe in soundbites rather than spending the time to really be knowledgeable enough to understand the facts. More interesting to follow football, The Apprentice or something. The dumbing down of society.


----------



## printer (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> West Virginia governor is 'not doing well' after testing positive for Covid-19, chief of staff says | CNN
> 
> 
> The chief of staff for West Virginia Gov. Jim Justice said the governor was "not doing well" after testing positive for Covid-19 on Tuesday.
> ...


But at least he is one of them that believes in the vaccines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

printer said:


> But at least he is one of them that believes in the vaccines.


Yep vaxxed and boosted, I figure he should be OK, he's also getting additional treatment. He tried his best to warn the yokels and hillbillies, but to no avail. WV has a very low vaxx rate is full of people with comorbidities and has a poor healthcare system. I expect it's gonna get real bad in WV.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

We're saved!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Study: Cannabis compounds prevent coronavirus from entering human cells


A new study published by researchers at Oregon State University found hemp compounds have the ability to prevent the virus that causes COVID-19 from entering human cells.




www.clickondetroit.com


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We're saved!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Lol not if it’s grown as poorly as that


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2022)

Also the research refers to alpha and beta variants, the method of cell entry for omicron is different in that it encapsulates the plasma membrane and enters the cell within that “bubble”., here’s the research re weed:

Abstract.
As a complement to vaccines, small-molecule therapeutic agents are needed to treat or prevent infections by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus-2 (SARS-CoV-2) and its variants, which cause COVID-19. Affinity selection-mass spectrometry was used for the discovery of botanical ligands to the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein. Cannabinoid acids from hemp (_Cannabis sativa_) were found to be allosteric as well as orthosteric ligands with micromolar affinity for the spike protein. In follow-up virus neutralization assays, cannabigerolic acid and cannabidiolic acid prevented infection of human epithelial cells by a pseudovirus expressing the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein and prevented entry of live SARS-CoV-2 into cells. Importantly, cannabigerolic acid and cannabidiolic acid were equally effective against the SARS-CoV-2 alpha variant B.1.1.7 and the beta variant B.1.351. Orally bioavailable and with a long history of safe human use, these cannabinoids, isolated or in hemp extracts, have the potential to prevent as well as treat infection by SARS-CoV-2.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 12, 2022)

God damn cbd in everything. 

RUB SOME SHITTY WEED ON IT!!!! WORKS FOR EVERYTHING BUT A GOOD TIME!!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

I take CBD and THC oil 3 times a day and smoke, I should be bullet proof lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

Using AI to fight covid.

“A new early warning system can predict the highest-risk coronavirus variants simply from their genetic code, alerting health authorities and vaccine developers to the potential risks months before they spread, according to a study.”


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

150,000 hospitalized with covid.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Good luck
> 
> Everyone 'probably all going to get COVID…in the next 10 years,' expert says (msn.com)


Whatever dude. I am living for today not tomorrow. No one knows shit about the future. Good luck to you to .


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

Immune system cells from COVID-19 patients display compromised mitochondrial-nuclear expression co-regulation and rewiring toward glycolysis


Mitochondria are pivotal for bioenergetics, as well as in cellular response to viral infections. Nevertheless, their role in COVID-19 was largely over…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2022)

HGCC said:


> God damn cbd in everything.
> 
> RUB SOME SHITTY WEED ON IT!!!! WORKS FOR EVERYTHING BUT A GOOD TIME!!!


That's what I do.

Bad day? smoke some weed
Good day? smoke some weed
GF dumped you? smoke some weed
Happy about humping new GF? smoke some weed

I've solved the question posed in the Hitchhikers guide to the universe.

What is the meaning of life, the universe and everything? smoke some weed.

or, 42, whichever makes you happier.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I think Rand Paul is a douche. I do believe him when he caught Fauci laying about gain of function funded by NHIS and tax payer dollars and called him out. I like that he fights for those that dont follow blindly.
> 
> My opinion is Fauci is a liar and a snake. This is his second time getting caught lying about the virus.


did anybody else read this post? There were no replies.

This forum is great.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 12, 2022)

Maybe not *directly related * to pandemic but definitely got my attention ….

New tactic to do break in robberies …. Fake Amazon guys with packages *hoping for a one on one *to gain entry.
Guess got be strapped at door from now on.…… and I will be.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That's what I do.
> 
> Bad day? smoke some weed
> Good day? smoke some weed
> ...


A while ago one of the countless sock puppets asked me if I “abused cannabis”.

Damn right I do! I rip it’s little bud right off the branch, put it in a grinder and fuck that shit up good before burning it.

Hmmmm. I think it’s time to abuse some more cannabis.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 13, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> That would require stealing a diary


 that be an interesting read I bet LOL.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 13, 2022)

That would be such a James o Keefe move. 

God I hate that little douchebag.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> We rent out space for events. Most weddings and birthday parties. And yes, I only worked one day a week while we were shut down. I'm lucky in that my wife makes damn good money in retirement, so I can walk away if I choose.


It’s horrible what the entertainment industry has had to endure over the last two years . I’m sure I would just toss in the towel if I had to deal with it.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> did anybody else read this post? There were no replies.
> 
> This forum is great.


I do think that's the best response. Stop arguing with that guy pretending to be French or whatever. Just let the stupid statements hang out and marinate in their own juices. 

Special sauce if you will.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 13, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I do think that's the best response. Stop arguing with that guy pretending to be French or whatever. Just let the stupid statements hang out and marinate in their own juices.
> 
> Special sauce if you will.


It was amusing to see the Merovingian mockery lose his _merde_ at Macron instituting a sound public health policy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 13, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I do think that's the best response. Stop arguing with that guy pretending to be French or whatever. Just let the stupid statements hang out and marinate in their own juices.
> 
> Special sauce if you will.


More like weak sauce.


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

*ICUs nearing capacity in at least 18 states*
At least 18 states have less than 15 percent capacity remaining in their ICU facilities as the United States grapples with surging COVID-19 cases, according to Department of Health and Human Services data.

The states include Delaware, Georgia, Massachusetts, Mississippi, Missouri, Nevada, New Mexico, North Carolina, Ohio, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Texas, Vermont, Kentucky, Alabama, Indiana and New Hampshire. 

Hospitalizations for COVID-19 in the U.S. reached a record high of 155,935 on Thursday, per HHS data, as medical facilities are already overwhelmed with staff shortages due to the rising risk of COVID-19 exposure and infection.

In New Hampshire, National Guard personnel and federal emergency teams have been deployed to hospitals and long term care facilities in need of assistance. Other federal medical teams are soon expected to go to Michigan, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, Ohio and Rhode Island to help stressed hospital systems, according to the White House. 

Earlier this week, a preprint study showed that patients with omicron had “substantially reduced risk” of severe outcomes compared with delta variant patients.

The recent study is "consistent" with other research surrounding omicron but still presents a problem for hospitals, according to Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) Director Rochelle Walensky.

“While we are seeing early evidence that omicron is less severe than delta and that those infected are less likely to require hospitalization, it's important to note that omicron continues to be much more transmissible than delta,” she said. 

“The sudden and steep rise in cases due to omicron is resulting in unprecedented daily case counts, sickness, absenteeism and strains on our health care system,” she added. 








ICUs nearing capacity in at least 18 states


At least 18 states have less than 15 percent capacity remaining in their ICU facilities as the United States grapples with surging COVID-19 cases, according to Department of Health and Hu…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> did anybody else read this post? There were no replies.
> 
> This forum is great.


it didn't seem worth a reply that i already made months ago, to a previous psycho who was calling Fauci a liar...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 13, 2022)

It is the unvaccinated who are burden the hospitals the most and who have the worst outcomes and longest duration of illness. Vaccination is important to avoid serious illness and death, most vaccines don't completely prevent illness, but do prevent severe illness, bad outcomes and reduce contagiousness.

The experts say the wave will pass by spring for the most part and the more vaxxed and boosted the easier it will be on the hospitals. The remaining unvaxxed should be infected by spring and be immunized the hard way and many of the vaxxed will be infected too, but hopefully most will just get a boost out of the deal and not serious illness. It's not like we have much choice about omicron, just about vaxxing and boosting, but it should be plenty for most people. We should wear masks and practice common sense and avoid infection too, the hospitals have enough trade for now.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Hospitals Are in Serious Trouble


Omicron is inundating a health-care system that was already buckling under the cumulative toll of every previous surge.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2022)

My wife had long Covid and killed herself. We must help others who are suffering | Nick Güthe


The medical community must find answers for those suffering from long Covid. They are running out of time and hope




www.theguardian.com


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> My wife had long Covid and killed herself. We must help others who are suffering | Nick Güthe
> 
> 
> The medical community must find answers for those suffering from long Covid. They are running out of time and hope
> ...


My sister got covid, mild case, vaxed and boosted. I almost want to go over and get it over with if they say are all going to get omi. Then I think of long covid.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2022)

printer said:


> My sister got covid, mild case, vaxed and boosted. I almost want to go over and get it over with if they say are all going to get omi. Then I think of long covid.


A neighbor of mine retired a few years ago and he was living the life he was waiting for. Bow hunter would spend weeks at deer camp, bought a big trailer and pickup, would also go rabbit hunting with his award winning beagle. 

Both he and his wife came down with Covid in June of last year. He still suffers from long Covid. I haven't seen him since last summer. He didn't go out to hunt last fall. Covid changed his life. 

I'm more concerned about long Covid than the short one.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2022)

Just like my cats Sativa and Indica told me … smoke more weed.


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Just like my cats Sativa and Indica told me … smoke more weed.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066285View attachment 5066287View attachment 5066286View attachment 5066287View attachment 5066284View attachment 5066288


THC-A and CBD-A. Quit smoking it and start ingesting it.


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

*COVID-19 hospitalizations near 500 in Manitoba, nine more deaths on Thursday*
According to the provincial COVID-19 dashboard, 499 people are in hospital with the virus as of Thursday – a jump of 45 hospitalizations since Wednesday. Of those people, 463 have active cases. The number of people in the intensive care unit with COVID-19 increased by one on Thursday to 47; all but two patients have active cases.

The majority of the hospitalizations are in the Winnipeg health region, which as of Thursday had 313 people in hospital and 30 people in the ICU with the virus.

As of Thursday, the province has a five-day test positivity rate of 44.9 per cent – a drop from 47.2 per cent on Wednesday. The province completed 2,965 laboratory tests on Wednesday.

The province previously announced it is shifting its pandemic response away from trying to contain the virus. It will now focus on trying to mitigate the impact of COVID-19.

During a news conference on Wednesday, Dr. Jazz Atwal, the deputy chief provincial public health officer, said it is 'highly likely' everyone will be exposed to the virus in the coming weeks. 








COVID-19 hospitalizations near 500 in Manitoba, nine more deaths on Thursday


The number of people in hospital with COVID-19 continues to rise in Manitoba, nearing 500 on Thursday.




winnipeg.ctvnews.ca





A jump of 10% in hospital in a day.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2022)

Figure if I COBB my shit , I get both .

Smoke and chew


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2022)

Cats are pot heads


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Cats are pot heads


Nice paws.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> did anybody else read this post? There were no replies.
> 
> This forum is great.


Yup and why bother was my thought. I honestly think at this point the death cult is totally fucked in the head and there is no sense engaging, waste of breath (I may need all I can get lol). Kind of the same with ape man.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 13, 2022)

Truckers running in both directions across North border will be required to have been vaxxed as of next week!


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

*COVID-19 vaccines still mandatory for Canadian cross-border truckers, feds say*

Laskowski told Global News before the correction was made that any exemption for Canadian drivers would not avert further supply chain snags unless the U.S. also backed down on its mandate. 

“Really what has to happen for relief in the supply chain is both Ottawa and Washington need to move simultaneously, lifting their foreign national requirement because without that, we suffer from the same issues that we were talking about the day before,” Laskowski said.








COVID-19 vaccines still mandatory for Canadian cross-border truckers, feds say - National | Globalnews.ca


The federal government said Thursday a vaccine mandate for cross-border truckers is going forward, clearing up an incorrect statement from the Canada Border Services Agency.




globalnews.ca


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 13, 2022)

printer said:


> *COVID-19 vaccines still mandatory for Canadian cross-border truckers, feds say*
> 
> Laskowski told Global News before the correction was made that any exemption for Canadian drivers would not avert further supply chain snags unless the U.S. also backed down on its mandate.
> 
> ...


I guess I gave the cole notes version lol.


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I guess I gave the cole notes version lol.


I had the link. I was not going to let you steal my thunder.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Just like my cats Sativa and Indica told me … smoke more weed.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066285View attachment 5066287View attachment 5066286View attachment 5066287View attachment 5066284View attachment 5066288


Well ain’t this some happy news!!!! Pot heads will be the last ones standing, perfect lol.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 13, 2022)

Joe Rogan being immune to facts in real time

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481638689415462916


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2022)

Every 46 seconds, 1 American dies of COVID-19, according to the seven-day average


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2022)

Another Covid dumbfuck -

(Listen for cough)




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481458460764033027


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Joe Rogan being immune to facts in real time
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481638689415462916


Damn man. After the article they discuss definitively says Rogan is misinformed about the risks of myocarditis from the vaccine vs risk of myocarditis from Covid (the risk to kids of myocarditis from Covid is 8x compared to vaccination). AFTER he can't deny what the article effing SAYS, he goes, "well where is that article from"? 

He's still not questioning the source of his misinformation. He's not going to let the facts get in the way of his beliefs.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Damn man. After the article they discuss definitively says Rogan is misinformed about the risks of myocarditis from the vaccine vs risk of myocarditis from Covid (the risk to kids of myocarditis from Covid is 8x compared to vaccination). AFTER he can't deny what the article effing SAYS, he goes, "well where is that article from"?
> 
> He's still not questioning the source of his misinformation. He's not going to let the facts get in the way of his beliefs.


how many times did he move the goal post in that 1.5 minute clip?

“Even from the VAERS reports, when people report this stuff, it’s like the amount of people that report this stuff, it’s the underreporting…”

Um, what? Just admit you were wrong, Joe.


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

*Dr. Oz calls Fauci a 'petty tyrant,' challenges him to debate*
GOP Pennsylvania Senate candidate Mehmet Oz, more commonly known as "Dr. Oz" from his TV program "The Dr. Oz Show," called infectious disease expert Dr. Anthony Fauci a “petty tyrant” and challenged him to a debate on COVID-19.

“It's past time Fauci faces the fact that he got COVID wrong. So, doctor to doctor – let's debate. This Doctor is in, are you?” Oz said in a tweet Thursday while posting a campaign ad attacking Fauci. 

“Let’s get the facts straight here. You and me. Let’s have a debate, doctor to doctor, and give the American people the truth about COVID-19. I’m game. Anytime. Anywhere. Dr. Fauci, are you in?” Oz said in the campaign video.

Fauci has been under attack by Republicans throughout the pandemic, as many in the party disagree with how the country's leading infectious diseases expert has guided the U.S. through the coronavirus. 

Oz said on Newsmax on Thursday that he wants to debate Fauci on vaccine mandates, natural immunity from COVID-19 infections and delays with drugs such as monoclonal antibodies. 

“He is a petty tyrant. He got COVID wrong. He continues to get it wrong,” Oz told the outlet, noting that “doctors like me” think Fauci has not managed the pandemic correctly. 

Oz’s popularity grew out of "The Oprah Winfrey Show,” on which he regularly appeared as a health expert more than a decade ago. 








Dr. Oz calls Fauci a ‘petty tyrant,’ challenges him to debate


GOP Pennsylvania Senate candidate Mehmet Oz, more commonly known as “Dr. Oz” from his TV program “The Dr. Oz Show,” called infectious disease expert Dr. Anthony Fa…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2022)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/avian-flu-spread-newfoundland-1.6310954


----------



## HGCC (Jan 14, 2022)

Lady I work with got it, mild case, just found out her hus


Fogdog said:


> Damn man. After the article they discuss definitively says Rogan is misinformed about the risks of myocarditis from the vaccine vs risk of myocarditis from Covid (the risk to kids of myocarditis from Covid is 8x compared to vaccination). AFTER he can't deny what the article effing SAYS, he goes, "well where is that article from"?
> 
> He's still not questioning the source of his misinformation. He's not going to let the facts get in the way of his beliefs.



The Republicans pulled out of debates. It's pretty damn clear they are running away from facts, logic, rationality, etc. It's weird and sad. 

I want to go heckle Paul Ryan with a "look what you did, this is your legacy!!!!" Mostly because I think how shameful that transition is would be lost on 95% of the Republicans now.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 14, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Lady I work with got it, mild case, just found out her hus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know the Republican Party has gone to a very bad place when democrats pine for the days that Paul Ryan and Dick Cheney were in power…


----------



## HGCC (Jan 14, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> You know the Republican Party has gone to a very bad place when democrats pine for the days that Paul Ryan and Dick Cheney were in power…


Well not related to this, but I see I had a post fragment 

Was going to say that a lady I work with has/had it. Pretty mild case, what was weird was her husband never tested positive.

Edit: at this juncture, i am fine with republican assuming they exist in the same basic fact driven world I do. A bunch don't and those are the people I view as the problem. Things are very stupid and weird, makes for strange bedfellows.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *Dr. Oz calls Fauci a 'petty tyrant,' challenges him to debate*
> GOP Pennsylvania Senate candidate Mehmet Oz, more commonly known as "Dr. Oz" from his TV program "The Dr. Oz Show," called infectious disease expert Dr. Anthony Fauci a “petty tyrant” and challenged him to a debate on COVID-19.
> 
> “It's past time Fauci faces the fact that he got COVID wrong. So, doctor to doctor – let's debate. This Doctor is in, are you?” Oz said in a tweet Thursday while posting a campaign ad attacking Fauci.
> ...


mehmet oz is a fucking snake oil salesman, and orka winfeed should be ashamed of bringing this fucking quacking duck to national notoriety


----------



## HGCC (Jan 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mehmet oz is a fucking snake oil salesman, and orka winfeed should be ashamed of bringing this fucking quacking duck to national notoriety











Part One: Dr. Oz: Why 'America's Doctor' Is A Bastard


Listen to this episode from Behind the Bastards on Spotify. Robert is joined by Matt Lieb to discuss Dr. Oz.FOOTNOTES: https://www.oprah.com/pressroom/oprah-bids-farewell-to-dr-oz-as-he-launches-his-own-show-september-14#ixzz6ryQsKlGx...




open.spotify.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mehmet oz is a fucking snake oil salesman, and orka winfeed should be ashamed of bringing this fucking quacking duck to national notoriety


Ditto for Dr. Phil.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ditto for Dr. Phil.


Lol, there's a behind the bastards on that dick as well.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2022)

What the fuck aren't they telling us, this just seems to be 180 degrees of what the Biden administration has been doing, sounds more like a tRUmp move.


US Government to end daily COVID death reporting A document issued issued Jan 6 by the US Health and Human Services tells hospitals they are no longer required to report daily COVID-19 deaths to the federal government starting Feb 2.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> What the fuck aren't they telling us, this just seems to be 180 degrees of what the Biden administration has been doing, sounds more like a tRUmp move.
> 
> 
> US Government to end daily COVID death reporting A document issued issued Jan 6 by the US Health and Human Services tells hospitals they are no longer required to report daily COVID-19 deaths to the federal government starting Feb 2.


can you provide a link? i can't find any stories about that

this is all i could find about reporting criteria, and it doesn't seem to support your statement
https://www.hhs.gov/sites/default/files/covid-19-faqs-hospitals-hospital-laboratory-acute-care-facility-data-reporting.pdf


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2022)

President Biden is sending more medical teams to Michigan as Henry Ford hospitals struggles.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can you provide a link? i can't find any stories about that
> 
> this is all i could find about reporting criteria, and it doesn't seem to support your statement
> https://www.hhs.gov/sites/default/files/covid-19-faqs-hospitals-hospital-laboratory-acute-care-facility-data-reporting.pdf



Jorge A. Caballero, MD posted about it and is trying to confirm.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2022)

Never Waste a Tragedy: COVID, Comorbidities, and Eugenics.


As the newest COVID variant blasts across the country and Americans are left with the message that only the weak are really getting sick…




medium.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## CatHedral (Jan 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *Dr. Oz calls Fauci a 'petty tyrant,' challenges him to debate*
> GOP Pennsylvania Senate candidate Mehmet Oz, more commonly known as "Dr. Oz" from his TV program "The Dr. Oz Show," called infectious disease expert Dr. Anthony Fauci a “petty tyrant” and challenged him to a debate on COVID-19.
> 
> “It's past time Fauci faces the fact that he got COVID wrong. So, doctor to doctor – let's debate. This Doctor is in, are you?” Oz said in a tweet Thursday while posting a campaign ad attacking Fauci.
> ...


Well good. This crap will erode his chances.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 14, 2022)

https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1992782403918


It’s gonna make me stroke out if I hear one more dumb fuck say “why bother with vac, you can still catch it”, my fucking god why are they so dumb?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 14, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1992782403918
> 
> 
> It’s gonna make me stroke out if I hear one more dumb fuck say “why bother with vac, you can still catch it”, my fucking god why are they so dumb?


some of them are fucking stupid, and some are easily led astray...led astray by foreign agents looking to do as much harm to our country as they can, by any means possible, and by an even more vile bunch of assholes, celebrities in our own country that are using provocative statements and out right lies to make money off of the deaths of the fools who they are lying to...tucker carlson, glen beck, joe rogan, dan bongino steve bannon, all the rest...there will be a special place in hell for them


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> President Biden is sending more medical teams to Michigan as Henry Ford hospitals struggles.


It is interesting that was the hospital who had the doctor write an early non-peer reviewed paper saying Hydroxiwhatever had benefits. 



captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5067024


There is some bullshit going on in Michigan right now too where the Republicans are trying to use it as some kind of scandal with the elderly that died (vs died in strictly long care facilities giving a inflated looking number) with some propaganda IG investigation (like the voter (fr)audit shit) to smear Whitmer).

https://www.fox2detroit.com/news/state-health-director-blasts-auditors-findings-of-undercounted-covid-deaths-in-long-term-facilities


> FOX 2 - A major dispute is brewing over the number of long-term care residents who have died from COVID-19. A new report out next week accuses the state of being off by 30 percent, but the state health director is fighting back,
> 
> Tim Skubick: So what grade do you give the auditor general on this data?"
> 
> ...


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 14, 2022)

My states only level 1 trauma center is on internal emergency status now due to short staffing and high numbers of covid patients.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 14, 2022)

We just had another guy with symptoms have to isolate so that’s 4 off and we don’t have extra guys so basically fucked for next week, minus 20c and 8 out of 12 working 12-15 hours a day..... heating techs .


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Well not related to this, but I see I had a post fragment
> 
> Was going to say that a lady I work with has/had it. Pretty mild case, what was weird was her husband never tested positive.
> 
> Edit: at this juncture, i am fine with republican assuming they exist in the same basic fact driven world I do. A bunch don't and those are the people I view as the problem. Things are very stupid and weird, makes for strange bedfellows.


ran into a friend out and about; she said she was vaxxed but visiting grand child had 'cold' over New Year Holiday; must've been The 2022 Plague; has anyone seen the CNN interactive?..my county went black in one weekasking her how she did..*'you don't want to get this- it's really bad and i can't believe i had shots thank God'..my husband never got it'.* As we parted our socially distanced space in the fresh air, i heard her cough for the first time she's right you don't want to get even with vaccine and booster.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The experts say the wave will pass by spring for the most part


Yes, the spring emerges
and flower salesmen are going to get rich for all the wreaths they make for those idiot Republicans.
Oh yea, I'll bet there will lot's & lot's of flowers
Tough shit (sorry about bed shortage though/collateral damage? )
Really though, it's almost all Republicans dying & in my opinion it couldn't happen to a more deserving crowd.
Let them wait for their herd immunity to kick in. 
Please, please don't get the vaccine/just die quickly then we'd have one less danger to a civilized society
I used to just get annoyed by Republicans, accepting the fact that they ain't going nowhere, so live with it.
I never actually hated them. (except Kissinger/that pos)
But now, when over 70% want Trump back & 20% actually stil believe Trump won?
And they are half the Senate & I hate those fuckers, every fucking one that is breathing.
Anyone that stays in that party in a imbecilic traitor.
Fucking dogs.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *Dr. Oz calls Fauci a 'petty tyrant,' challenges him to debate*
> GOP Pennsylvania Senate candidate Mehmet Oz, more commonly known as "Dr. Oz" from his TV program "The Dr. Oz Show," called infectious disease expert Dr. Anthony Fauci a “petty tyrant” and challenged him to a debate on COVID-19.
> 
> “It's past time Fauci faces the fact that he got COVID wrong. So, doctor to doctor – let's debate. This Doctor is in, are you?” Oz said in a tweet Thursday while posting a campaign ad attacking Fauci.
> ...


You left out important part : Fuck Dr. OZ


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)

*Just About Everybody Will Get Covid | Are Cannabis Users Protected?*





Dr. Fauci predicts that Omicron will infect "just about everybody" in this country, but there are reasons to be hopeful because scientists announced that cannabis may help the body fight off the coronavirus.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 14, 2022)

Hmmm …. Considering the mask less morons I see arguing with private businesses ( been witness to ) 
I say get a fucking cage dragged by mules medieval style …. toss the idiots in.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480157037681995779

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480157517485203463

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480160065843728387

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480161342543699969


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hmmm …. Considering the mask less morons I see arguing with private businesses ( been witness to )
> I say get a fucking cage dragged by mules medieval style …. toss the idiots in.
> 
> 
> ...


With omicron they are pissing against the wind and their vaccines probably don't work against it very well either. Lockdowns don't work with this one, they can slow it down to take the heat off the healthcare system and buy mRNA vaccines from the west, we are making 1.5 billion doses a month. 

I saw on TV they expect 1/2 of Europe's population will be infected in 6 to 8 weeks. I imagine it will be the same in North America. They also figure it will peak by the end of the month, as the vaccines wane we will all probably get it to greater or lesser degrees, if yer vaxxed it will most likely be an easy ride.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> We just had another guy with symptoms have to isolate so that’s 4 off and we don’t have extra guys so basically fucked for next week, minus 20c and 8 out of 12 working 12-15 hours a day..... heating techs .


There will be work for plumbers unless they can get enough temporary electric heat to save the pipes.

They project half of Europe will be down with it in 6 to 8 weeks, ditto for here.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Just About Everybody Will Get Covid | Are Cannabis Users Protected?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only thing protecting us is we sit at home smoking weed, trimming dope, eating snacks. No exposure, no problem.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 14, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Only thing protecting us is we sit at home smoking weed, trimming dope, eating snacks. No exposure, no problem.


I think I got nailed buying food.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Yes, the spring emerges
> and flower salesmen are going to get rich for all the wreaths they make for those idiot Republicans.
> Oh yea, I'll bet there will lot's & lot's of flowers
> Tough shit (sorry about bed shortage though/collateral damage? )
> ...


Well about 39% of them are unvaxxed, but reports are omicron is much easier on everybody vaxxed and unvaxxed, but almost everybody will get it and to most it will be a case of the sniffles and a boost in immunity. They estimate half of Europe will be infected in 6 to 8 weeks, ditto for here. If you had another variant, are vaxxed and even boosted, you might not get it for while.

As for republicans, they might have lucked out with omicron as would we all, if it's true what they say about it, it will be largely gone by summer, but endemic. That might mean good news for the democrats, with low unemployment and a roaring economy as infrastructure money flows. Between 1/6 and Trump the republicans might even lose ground in 2022, anything can happen between now and then, including war over the Ukraine and that could work for Joe and the democrats advantage, wars are good for presidential support. One thing is for sure, Donald and the republicans are gonna have the perfect shit storm in 2022 and it's gonna be a Hellvua show, historic, like the fucking moon landing, or perhaps the Vietnam war!


----------



## printer (Jan 14, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I think I got nailed buying food.


Really about the only thing I have to go out for. I did get a haircut but it was long enough to cause me pain (nervous system is fucked) so I had to do it. Otherwise I grab my N-95 if I go out in public.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Just About Everybody Will Get Covid | Are Cannabis Users Protected?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Type O blood doesn't hurt either.









How blood type affects COVID-19


Scientists have learned that your blood type does seem to make a difference on your odds of catching COVID-19 and having a worse disease. See which blood types are more likely to get sick.




www.nebraskamed.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Type O blood doesn't hurt either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s what I’m hoping .


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hmmm …. Considering the mask less morons I see arguing with private businesses ( been witness to )
> I say get a fucking cage dragged by mules medieval style …. toss the idiots in.
> 
> 
> ...


maybe after the pandemic they'll re-purpose and donate to US for homeless?

if my choice were to sleep outside or in one of those..?

that's actually bigger than the LA Project; you get one small room.

poor Chinese dude it will be over in 14 days..they let you back home right?

something tells me Russia's much worse..besides isn't that Chinese propaganda i mean that's the most footage i've seen in my life- surprisingly it was Tweeted out easy peasy, not the typical Chinese way.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 15, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Well not related to this, but I see I had a post fragment
> 
> Was going to say that a lady I work with has/had it. Pretty mild case, what was weird was her husband never tested positive.
> 
> Edit: at this juncture, i am fine with republican assuming they exist in the same basic fact driven world I do. A bunch don't and those are the people I view as the problem. Things are very stupid and weird, makes for strange bedfellows.


Same with my daughter and son in law, he tested positive and she didn’t and also same with her in-laws as he tested positive and she didn’t. Seems really strange doesn’t it. I do know my daughter has type O, perhaps there is something to that !


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> You left out important part : Fuck Dr. OZ


I would LOVE to see that debate, although it will not happen due to the fact that Fauci has too much honor to even sit on the same stage with that clown.
He should though & rip that fool to shreads.
Like make an example of how fucking stupid he and the anti-vaxers are.
That would be nice


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Same with my daughter and son in law, he tested positive and she didn’t and also same with her in-laws as he tested positive and she didn’t. Seems really strange doesn’t it. I do know my daughter has type O, perhaps there is something to that !


heard on the news this morning but can't find link so i hope my cred will do..*omicron lives in the air for only a few minutes.*


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As for republicans, they might have lucked out with omicron


Please, please don't say/tell me that.
This a historical/biblical actually event & opportunity .
As 99% of those assholes probably believe that death is simply God's will, make 'em happy & let them go to the bosom of their Savior.
Let the fuckers die.
If I was a tech in Florida I would ask what your party affiliation is before I gave them the shot
Dems/Socialist/Green/Communist/Sons of Anarchy all get the real deal
Republicans= Gatorade (adds electrolytes)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jan 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> heard on the news this morning but can't find link so i hope my cred will do..*omicron lives in the air for only a few minutes.*


*New study says air knocks down COVID-19 infection rate by 90 percent*
In a study uploaded to a preprint server this week, but is yet to be peer-reviewed, researchers in the U.K. found that the airborne infectivity rate of COVID-19 declines over the first 20 minutes after it's been released into the air. The research emphasizes that physical distancing and wearing masks are the strongest tools to prevent a COVID-19 infection. 

Researchers studied the infectivity rate of COVID-19 over the course of 20 minutes and found a decrease almost immediately, with the virus losing infectivity by 50 to 60 percent within seconds of being released into the air and by the first two minutes the infectivity dropped further by 90 percent. After 10 minutes, only 10 percent of the virus remained infectious. 

“It means that if I’m meeting friends for lunch in a pub today, the primary [risk] is likely to be me transmitting it to my friends, or my friends transmitting it to me, rather than it being transmitted from someone on the other side of the room,” said Jonathan Reid, a professor at the University of Bristol and the study’s lead author, to The Guardian. 

The loss of infectivity of COVID-19 has to do with the elevation in pH in virus droplets, with researchers suggesting that as the viral particles leave the moist and carbon dioxide-rich lungs of humans, they begin to rapidly lose water and dry out once they hit the air outside our lungs. That transition to lower levels of carbon dioxide is associated with an increase in pH. 

Researchers said the temperature of the air didn’t make any difference in how infectious the virus was, which contradicts previous theories that COVID-19 doesn’t spread as easily in higher temperatures. 

However, researchers did say that airborne droplets are notoriously difficult to study, as the vast majority of indoor aerosols originate from candles, dust, outdoor air, pollution and food cookers. However, under most conditions, exhaled aerosol droplets rapidly lose both moisture and heat through evaporation. 

Researchers only studied three COVID-19 variants, which included the alpha variant. They hope to continue experiments that look at the infectivity rate of the omicron variant in the coming weeks. 









New study says air knocks down COVID-19 infection rate by 90 percent


Researchers in the U.K. studied the infectivity rate of COVID-19 over the course of 20 minutes and found a decrease almost immediately after the virus became airborne.




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Please, please don't say/tell me that.
> This a historical/biblical actually event & opportunity .


This appears to be an inflection point in American history, a pivotal point in the struggle for the soul of the nation. Not much different than if the King of an ancient country decided to convert to Christianity, eventually the pagans were fucked.

Win big enough in November and you can level the playing field and make other real changes that can make a difference moving forward. The democrats have to do is increase the level of democracy and decrease the level of divisive disinformation, while dealing with domestic terrorism like every other democratic country. This year democrats need to do other things too, like vote in the midterms and run for local political offices like county clerk, the minor posts, you know the folks who decide who votes, where and who counts the votes on a municipal or county level. Democrats need to run, organize and volunteer for local and state elections where a few or a few hundred votes can make a difference. Get offline and watching the news and hit the bricks actually working politics, volunteering on the ground and face to face. If democrats spent as much time doing politics as watching and talking politics, there would be a lot of changes in America.

If I were an American I'd be volunteering and giving money, I'm retired and if my area was blue, I'd travel to a nearby rural red area. Join or form an organization with a plan and way to win elections at all levels, local, state and federal. History doesn't make itself, people do that.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 15, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Only thing protecting us is we sit at home smoking weed, trimming dope, eating snacks. No exposure, no problem.


Ya the problem is the snacks part lol. We have a cart cleaning station at the local grocery in the village and the Farm Boy I go to actually cleans each one as it gets used.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> heard on the news this morning but can't find link so i hope my cred will do..*omicron lives in the air for only a few minutes.*


Hard to understand why, when you sleep in the same bed, you can come out unscathed.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Please, please don't say/tell me that.
> This a historical/biblical actually event & opportunity .
> As 99% of those assholes probably believe that death is simply God's will, make 'em happy & let them go to the bosom of their Savior.
> Let the fuckers die.
> ...


they won't get the shot Jim..my friend who had shots and booster but still got because of her granddaughter visiting? i know that you already know this but with having all the protection she said 'do whatever you can to not get this'. those fatty fats in mid-north florida? you won't get the real numbers from DeSantis.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Only thing protecting us is we sit at home smoking weed, trimming dope, eating snacks. No exposure, no problem.


Governor Polis said you are 'safer at home..if you wish to be completely safe, stay home'.

i'm taking his advice.

who's the asshole now? wonder how many times that bitch on the motorcycle got it.

'can Grand Junction opt out?' (real question)


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Hard to understand why, when you sleep in the same bed, you can come out unscathed.


Blood type is all can come up with. next time i see my friend i'm going to ask..she got it but her husband didn't.

it seems to like B-type blood..bet you she's B..it's be interesting to find out now. Bookmarked


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Blood type is all can come up with. next time i see my friend i'm going to ask..she got it but her husband didn't.
> 
> it seems to like B-type blood..bet you she's B..it's be interesting to find out now. Bookmarked


I’ve heard that before re O type at the beginning but haven’t delved into it. My youngest kid gives blood every 4 weeks (not now though) as she’s a universal donor, pretty cool that she does that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2022)

*Drinking Urine Won't Cure Covid | Mike Lindell Wants To Imprison 300 Million Americans*


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> That’s what I’m hoping .


we have both antibodies and the other types have only one.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I’ve heard that before re O type at the beginning but haven’t delved into it. My youngest kid gives blood every 4 weeks (not now though) as she’s a universal donor, pretty cool that she does that.


type O +/- is universal and has both sets of antibodies.


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

printer said:


> But at least he is one of them that believes in the vaccines.


Most elected GOP officials have had the jab. He is just one of the few who are truthful about it.


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Just like my cats Sativa and Indica told me … smoke more weed.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066285View attachment 5066287View attachment 5066286View attachment 5066287View attachment 5066284View attachment 5066288


So what you are saying is my safety meetings are actually making me safer?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> type O +/- is universal and has both sets of antibodies.


Yes I know, she’s -


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> heard on the news this morning but can't find link so i hope my cred will do..*omicron lives in the air for only a few minutes.*


I saw that. The first five minutes is the most dangerous.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2022)

Nearly 10% of infections in the UK are now reinfections. And that number is growing disproportionately faster than first infections.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2022)

*Official who spoke against vaccines dies from Covid-19 and sparks big reaction*





CNN's Michael Smerconish speaks with Los Angeles Times columnist Michael Hiltzik about his article on reacting to the Covid-19 deaths of people who spoke out against getting the vaccine.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 15, 2022)

Fun fact: in NL, coffeeshops (dispensaries) are considered “essential” businesses. Meaning, during the lockdown, they are allowed to remain open for take away. The grocery stores closes at 8pm, all restaurants and bars are closed, other stores reopened today but have to close at 6pm, yet coffeeshops are open till 10pm. The only thing open any longer is a gas station. I’d say we finally got our priorities straight. 

On a more serious note, still breaking records, 32k-35k positives per day (3x record during previous waves). Hospitalisations lowest since october. As DiY mentioned, it’s projected half the population in europe will be infected with omicron within a couple of months. Bad scenario, yet good odds for me considering I surely follow basic measures more than half the people I encounter.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2022)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/covid-19-vaccine-study-omicron-anti-vaxxers-1.6315890


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/covid-19-vaccine-study-omicron-anti-vaxxers-1.6315890


I watched the next video that popped up re reporter questions directed at Trump. How in the hell did this guy get to become president of the United States ….. just how??? It sure changed my view from the US being the “most powerful, proud, country in the world” to “how embarrassing” . Growing up with a parent (Deep South father) that spouted the same shit as I grew up, I figured he was just a one off (embarrassing as well), but Ive found out there are a lot of gullible dumb fucks .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/covid-19-vaccine-study-omicron-anti-vaxxers-1.6315890


the study "spread like wildfire with antivaxxers"...well of course it did, they found something to validate their retarded view of the world, and now that the information is being revised, they will ignore the revision and keep using the invalid study as a "source of information"...because false data is the only data that will support their idiocy..but really, who cares anymore? it's just more magats putting themselves in danger, and that equals less magats to vote for corrupt republikkkans...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 16, 2022)

slipdef said:


> All i see here is Fear, couards and idiots.
> parot's prom at his best, vomiting unreliable sources all the time and claiming that's science LOL
> ye "science" financed by the labs.
> you guyz are so funny, so proud to be vax, boosted, how sad... that makes me laugh and cry at the same time (ur kids really... i pray for them!)
> ...


Somebody drank the tRUMP Kool Aid 
Buy a lot of pillows or a stuffed bear lately?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have a slightly askew sense of humor. Perhaps for this reason, I have acquired a supply of things that sometimes just sit around for a few decades before being used. You know, things like smoke bombs, German stink bombs (in lovely glass ampules), etc. I mean, there is no downside to having them just sitting around for when you might need them.
> 
> Well, I have a nice pack of French blood capsules that I have literally had for decades and it recently occurred to me that masks make these thing particularly useful for a couple of reasons. First, you don't really have to spend much time practicing a convincing death-grimace due to the mask, second, because the blood soaking through the mask will broadcast much, much better than just a trickle out of the corner of your mouth.
> 
> ...


Fuck it. I'm going to use the blood capsule.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 17, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fuck it. I'm going to use the blood capsule.


You going with Work, Walmart or right after getting the vaccine scenario? If Walmart, You could couple it with a stink bomb to really up the theatrics. Pics please too, or even better video. Good luck.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2022)

As if things are not worse enough. I'm reading about how covid brings about T cell death and reports of greatly accelerated tumor and cancer growth in covid survivors, even with mild cases.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> As if things are not worse enough. I'm reading about how covid brings about T cell death and reports of greatly accelerated tumor and cancer growth in covid survivors, even with mild cases.


you know what i love about you?...you are always such a ray of sunshine...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2022)

I bring a little dose of reality to offset DIYs puppies and rainbows.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 17, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fuck it. I'm going to use the blood capsule.


Don’t do it! As soon as you do, the perfect scenario will present itself and you’ll wish you still had them.

That’s what happened to me anyway, with my sleeve of exploding golf balls.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Don’t do it! As soon as you do, the perfect scenario will present itself and you’ll wish you still had them.
> 
> That’s what happened to me anyway, with my sleeve of exploding golf balls.


Ever use a "cigarette load"? It's a little spike you stick in the end of a cigarette and it explodes when you smoke it. I haven't seen them for a while. I wonder why.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2022)

Mild respiratory SARS-CoV-2 infection can cause multi-lineage cellular dysregulation and myelin loss in the brain


Survivors of Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus-2 (SARS-CoV-2) infection frequently experience lingering neurological symptoms, including impairment in attention, concentration, speed of information processing and memory. This long-COVID cognitive syndrome shares many features with...




www.biorxiv.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

Looks like all those people pushing the idea of the pandemic was over and that omicron is mild didn't know what the fuck they were talking about. Those ideas may have even been part of the antivaxer propaganda, or just wishful thinking but they were wrong or just guessing. I know people are desperate for this thing to end but bringing false hope to a bad situation won't help if you give false hope and continually pull the rug out from under everyone.










Does omicron herald end of COVID-19 pandemic? What Fauci told world forum Monday


Fauci cautioned that resistance to time-tested public health measures such as vaccines and masks was also hindering the fight against COVID-19.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

Killed another puppy.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

If you were following the advice of any scientists or doctors that pushed this covid is mild or the pandemic is over story, STOP following them or believing what they say.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 18, 2022)

Yeah don't believe these dummy far right EMA neofascists death cult propagandist trolls.

"Repeat booster doses every four months could eventually weaken the immune response and tire out people, the European Medicines Agency warned last week. Instead, countries should leave more time between booster programs and tie them to the onset of the cold season in each hemisphere, following the blueprint set out by influenza vaccination strategies, the regulator said."
"Boosters “can be done once, or maybe twice, but it’s not something that we can think should be repeated constantly,” Marco Cavaleri, the EMA head of biological health threats and vaccines strategy, said at a press briefing. “We need to think about how we can transition from the current pandemic setting to a more endemic setting.” "









Europe Is in No Rush to Administer Second Booster Shots


Here’s the latest news from the pandemic.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

And if you're dumb enough to believe anything the trolls say, just go ahead and get yourself a maga hat too fool.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> And if you're dumb enough to believe anything the trolls say, just go ahead and get yourself a maga hat too fool.


"Marco Cavaleri, the EMA head of biological health threats and vaccines strategy " = "THE TROLL" yeah of course


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

Herd immunity is a myth and won't work with corona viruses. If they are not able to create a vaccine with real lasting protection it's a moot point jenius.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> "Marco Cavaleri, the EMA head of biological health threats and vaccines strategy " = "THE TROLL" yeah of course


Finding someone that says something that you think is meaningful prior to the science being done is essentially trolling.

Looks like it is not the first time this guy says something that can be used by trolls to make seem like it is something far worse than it is to push anti-vaccine propaganda, putting us all at a much larger risk due to idiots thinking this means they should not get vaccinated/boosted.

https://apnews.com/article/europe-rome-coronavirus-pandemic-coronavirus-vaccine-08d7d402fc20b371436898534f728f2e



> ROME (AP) — A top official at the European Medicines Agency says there’s a causal link between AstraZeneca’s coronavirus vaccine and rare blood clots, but that it’s unclear what the connection is and that the benefits of taking the shot still outweigh the risks of getting COVID-19.
> 
> Marco Cavaleri, head of health threats and vaccine strategy at the Amsterdam-based agency, told Rome’s Il Messaggero newspaper on Tuesday that the European Union’s medicines regulator is preparing to make a more definitive statement on the topic this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

Here you go again if you still believe in herd immunity with a corona virus, they studied a group of people for 35 years and immunity to corona viruses is short lived. Herd immunity is a fantasy unless they make some breakthrough discovery on how to create a long lasting vaccine for corona viruses.










Seasonal coronavirus protective immunity is short-lasting - Nature Medicine


The durability of immunity to severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) is unknown. Lessons from seasonal coronavirus infections in humans show that reinfections can occur within 12 months of initial infection, coupled with changes in levels of virus-specific antibodies.




www.nature.com


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Finding someone that says something that you think is meaningful prior to the science being done is essentially trolling.
> 
> Looks like it is not the first time this guy says something that can be used by trolls to make seem like it is something far worse than it is to push anti-vaccine propaganda, putting us all at a much larger risk due to idiots thinking this means they should not get vaccinated/boosted.


That's not what i'm doing.
He said what WHO admitted also, even if they don't agree on when and how long will be the switch from pandemic to endemic.
UK, Spain, Israel said we would have to live with it. 
You might not agree but don't deny that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

There are idiots on every corner of the planet, you're proof of that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Here you go again if you still believe in herd immunity with a corona virus, they studied a group of people for 35 years and immunity to corona viruses is short lived. Herd immunity is a fantasy unless they make some breakthrough discovery on how to create a long lasting vaccine for corona viruses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think too many people believe in herd immunity for covid anymore, though omicron should give it to us in another couple of months. Like it or not it is a viral vaccine and booster, milder for the vaxxed and even for the unvaxxed, it is hospitalizing and killing people at a much lower rate than delta. It looks to me like older people might get annual booster shots in the fall along with the flu shot and there is evidence of longer term cross immunity from the four common cold coronaviruses. The vaccines can prevent serious illness and hospitalizations as has been proven in real world data. Few vaccines completely prevent disease, but they do prevent the worst outcomes.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> That's not what i'm doing.


I am not sure that I said that is what you were doing? 

It could just be that this guy is a loud mouth that gets taken out of context by other trolls that you thought had a point enough to post about it here. Or he could be a troll that tries to push out shit that he knows will be used to forward the anti-vaccine propagandists' agenda. 

Who knows. 

There are so many rich dickheads out there funding the anti-science agenda that it is worth being skeptical about this kind of spin.



DurumGallico said:


> He said what WHO admitted also, even if they don't agree on when and how long will be the switch from pandemic to endemic.
> UK, Spain, Israel said we would have to live with it.
> You might not agree but don't deny that.


Are you goal post shifting away from the 'boosters' nonsense into saying the pandemic will become endemic?

Flu vaccine boosters are yearly, is there any reason to not think that this might end up being about the same?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

Wow you sure have a vivid imagination DIY.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> There are idiots on every corner of the planet, you're proof of that.


Yes thanks man peace to you, too bad vaccine does not prevent against childishness.


----------



## injinji (Jan 18, 2022)

My buddy was back at work yesterday. Him and his girlfriend had covid. She got hers around Christmas, him around New Year's. He had 3-4 real bad days, but says he feels 75% of his old self. His girlfriend was much worse. She went to the ER for treatment. She got the cocktail and it seemed to help her.

My boss's daughter in law and the maintenance man's son also has it. Makes it kind of scary going to work.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

What ever you say flat earther.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I am not sure that I said that is what you were doing?
> 
> It could just be that this guy is a loud mouth that gets taken out of context by other trolls that you thought had a point enough to post about it here. Or he could be a troll that tries to push out shit that he knows will be used to forward the anti-vaccine propagandists' agenda.
> 
> Who knows.


So why saying this about the link i sent ?
Top health organizations and countries are saying this, don't think it's a matter of trolling or antivax propaganda but just facts and valuable previsions.



hanimmal said:


> There are so many rich dickheads out there funding the anti-science agenda that it is worth being skeptical about this kind of spin.
> 
> 
> Are you goal post shifting away from the 'boosters' nonsense into saying the pandemic will become endemic?
> ...


"booster nonsense" yeah none of you achieved to prove it was but if you say so.
That's not me saying this, just check the news.
Well for weak people who need it, sure why not. But certainly not for all +12yo every three months, no.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> So why saying this about the link i sent ?
> Top health organizations and countries are saying this, don't think it's a matter of trolling or antivax propaganda but just facts and valuable previsions.
> 
> 
> ...


See now you went from one guy who works at one of these organizations to 'top health organizations and countries are saying this'. I really think you are stretching shit to try to pretend like what you said is true.



> https://www.rollitup.org/t/pandemic-2020.1008556/post-16759288
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/pandemic-2020.1008556/post-16759591



Your bullshit anti-vaccine trolling about how vaccines are going to need to be boosted every 3 months is the bullshit propaganda that is not being said except by trolls. No amount of your spin or anger-baiting with digs like it's the 'weak people' getting the vaccine/boosters is going to change that.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Herd immunity is a myth and won't work with corona viruses. If they are not able to create a vaccine with real lasting protection it's a moot point jenius.


Look up memory B lymphocytes and stop painicking


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Look up memory B lymphocytes and stop painicking


What don't you understand about that long corona virus study that says immunity doesn't last?


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> See now you went from one guy who works at one of these organizations to 'top health organizations and countries are saying this'. I really think you are stretching shit to try to pretend like what you said is true.


It's not "one guy working there", it's the head of the vaccine strategy. EMA is a top health organization. Spain, UK and Israel are saying, as top health organizations like EMA or WHO, we will shift from pandemic to endemic.
You may not agree with them, but stop denying these while focusing on my supposedly dishonesty.



hanimmal said:


> Your bullshit anti-vaccine trolling about how vaccines are going to need to be boosted every 3 months is the bullshit propaganda that is not being said except by trolls. No amount of your spin or anger-baiting with digs like it's the 'weak people' getting the vaccine/boosters is going to change that.


Yes that's why Israel was already managing 4th dose in global population before the massive omicron spreading.
That's why we perfectly know immune response is lowering few weeks after the shot, even a third one.
Again, EMA doesn't make declarations lightly, if they are warning about regular booster doses it's not for nothing, 
We'll see in a few months how it turns, but yeah definitely some crazy old people would really like to vax everyone every three months thinking it would save their ass. Hopefully it won't be the case


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> It's not "one guy working there", it's the head of the vaccine strategy. EMA is a top health organization. Spain, UK and Israel are saying, as top health organizations like EMA or WHO, we will shift from pandemic to endemic.
> You may not agree with them, but stop denying these while focusing on my supposedly dishonesty.


You quoted a statement by one guy. 

And are now pretending like he was saying something that somehow makes a bullshit statement like getting a booster every three months is legitimate.

That is the Death Cult trolling nonsense.



DurumGallico said:


> Yes that's why Israel was already managing 4th dose in global population before the massive omicron spreading.
> That's why we perfectly know immune response is lowering few weeks after the shot, even a third one.
> Again, EMA doesn't make declarations lightly, if they are warning about regular booster doses it's not for nothing,
> We'll see in a few months how it turns, but yeah definitely some crazy old people would really like to vax everyone every three months thinking it would save their ass. Hopefully it won't be the case


lmao. 'Yes that is why we perfectly know'. You are so full of shit.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> What don't you understand about that long corona virus study that says immunity doesn't last?


I agree with them and I understand, however you don’t seem to understand how the immune system responds long term due to the presence (for up to decades) of mbl s which mean you get reinfected and illness but morbidity is way down. U.K. currently has 300% increase in cases from the top of the last peak yet fewer hospital admissions. So yes you get sick but nowhere near as bad.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You quoted a statement by one guy.
> 
> And are now pretending like he was saying something that somehow makes a bullshit statement like getting a booster every three months is legitimate.
> 
> That is the Death Cult trolling nonsense.


No it's an official declaration from EMA, since he's the head of vaccine strategy and said that during an official press conference. But keep denying he's making sense, really don't give a damn shit about it.








Europe's drug regulator joins WHO in pushback against excessive COVID boosters


More and more influential figures are talking about COVID becoming merely endemic.




fortune.com





Also, yeah, fortune reporting official WHO declarations, sure it's death cult trolling nonsense, that's not you who are absolutely full of shit.

"The World Health Organization also said Tuesday that vaccination strategies "based on repeated booster doses of the original vaccine composition [are] unlikely to be appropriate or sustainable." The WHO also repeated its frequently expressed warning that giving primary vaccinations to those in poorer countries was a higher priority, and urged vaccine makers to provide data on the vaccines they are developing to target new variants."



hanimmal said:


> lmao. 'Yes that is why we perfectly know'. You are so full of shit.


Yeah that's why Israel is already trying 4th doses to increase protection, and sadly first results about it are mitigate. That's because third dose has an everlasting protection and we don't need a fourth lol. 









Israeli trial, world’s first, finds 4th dose ‘not good enough’ against Omicron


Expert at Sheba Medical Center says jab raises COVID antibody levels, but there are ‘still a lot of infections’ among those who received it




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

I've read the broad strokes of the immune system and virus evolution and have a basic understanding. What you don't understand is that this particular corona virus seems to be hijacking the immune response and is better at evading and manipulating it. A new study came out showing covid causing the death of T cells. Any way I'm not panicking, I'm just not accepting that infection is inevitable, I think that little gem comes from the antivaxers.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> What don't you understand about that long corona virus study that says immunity doesn't last?


I’m not going to pretend to be a doctor or health expert, but I read a lot and am fairly logical. The hope with this pandemic is that at some point, peoples’ immune systems will have seen enough exposure to multiple COVID variants and/or vaccinations that immune response eventually will be similar to a cold. I’m also perfectly willing to get more shots if they have a chance to prevent me from getting sick, but I’ve always been pretty willing to put various things in my body. Some are not so willing and I try to respect that.
I’m not all rainbows and unicorns about the imminent end of the pandemic like DIY, but also not as doom and gloom as you are.
Long term we will most likely adapt. This is not the first novel corona virus humans have encountered and won’t be the last. The ability we have to genetically sequence viruses and identity variants is also unprecedented. 
There is also almost too much information available to us right now, some good, some shitty. 
I personally feel more optimistic right now than I did this time last year, even with the absurd infection rates going on. My wife has it right now and it was so much more mild than when she had it last year. She gets out of quarantine tomorrow but was really only feeling ill for a day this time and even that was so mild she debated even getting tested.
I may have had it too and was just asymptomatic. Hearing similar stories from friends and relatives and reading similar experiences online. That’s all anecdotal obviously, but fits with the narrative that this round is not as bad. Long Covid is a different story. However, my wife had the flu about 8 years ago that resulted in symptoms lasting for more than 6 months afterwards. COVID is not the first virus with the ability to cause long term problems in some people.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> No it's an official declaration from EMA, since he's the head of vaccine strategy and said that during an official press conference. But keep denying he's making sense, really don't give a damn shit about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny enough none of those links you posted say anything about a booster every 3 months. Just more moving goalpost anti vaccine noise.






C. Nesbitt said:


> I’m not going to pretend to be a doctor or health expert, but I read a lot and am fairly logical. The hope with this pandemic is that at some point, peoples’ immune systems will have seen enough exposure to multiple COVID variants and/or vaccinations that immune response eventually will be similar to a cold. I’m also perfectly willing to get more shots if they have a chance to prevent me from getting sick, but I’ve always been pretty willing to put various things in my body. Some are not so willing and I try to respect that.
> I’m not all rainbows and unicorns about the imminent end of the pandemic like DIY, but also not as doom and gloom as you are.
> Long term we will most likely adapt. This is not the first novel corona virus humans have encountered and won’t be the last. The ability we have to genetically sequence viruses and identity variants is also unprecedented.
> There is also almost too much information available to us right now, some good, some shitty.
> ...


Sad think is though that the Flu still kills tend of thousands of Americans every year. You would think we would have figured out wearing masks/not working sick/ proper ventilation by now.

Im glad you guys are vaccinated and doing well, best of luck.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Funny enough none of those links you posted say anything about a booster every 3 months. Just more moving goalpost anti vaccine noise.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069654
> ...


The not working sick thing may be here to stay long term. If it does, it will be driven by employers I think. 
Not sure about widespread masking, how that became such a politicized issue is crazy and a testament to the insidious power of social media. I do think higher risk individuals will more commonly wear them during “flu season” moving forward though.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

Doom and gloom lol, can't help it if you don't like what the science says. This pandemic will end at some point but I'm not going to celebrate meaningless hopes and dreams from people in denial of simple facts. There are lots of people that have had covid multiple times and yet people still grasp at the herd immunity idea, studies showing the same seem to mean nothing to people in denial either. If everyone would wear a proper mask this thing would be manageable, there are countries that have had very few deaths because they wear masks and actually try not to spread it.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Doom and gloom lol, can't help it if you don't like what the science says. This pandemic will end at some point but I'm not going to celebrate meaningless hopes and dreams from people in denial of simple facts. There are lots of people that have had covid multiple times and yet people still grasp at the herd immunity idea, studies showing the same seem to mean nothing to people in denial either. If everyone would wear a proper mask this thing would be manageable, there are countries that have had very few deaths because they wear masks and actually try not to spread it.


Hey now, please don’t lump me in with DIY just because I tried to split the difference between you two! 
The pandemic has sucked and continues to suck for a lot of reasons. My loss of faith in Americans acting in a semi-rational and collaborative manner when confronted with a crisis is at the top of things that suck for me. We’d be fucked if a WWII type crisis occurred today with how torn apart the country is. We definitely shit the bed with handling COVID-19 here.


----------



## printer (Jan 18, 2022)

*THE LATEST IN MANITOBA*
"As of Monday morning, there were a record-setting 601 people with COVID-19 in hospital, according to the province’s pandemic dashboard. Eighty-four more patients were hospitalized since the government’s last update on Friday. Forty-seven COVID-19 patients were receiving intensive care, as of Monday morning, a net increase of two since Friday. Twenty COVID-19 deaths were reported over the weekend. The test positivity rate provincewide is 34.5 per cent. According to the province, during the week ending Jan. 13, there were 335 new hospitalizations (a 40.2 per cent increase from the previous week) and 37 new ICU cases (an 85 per cent increase). "


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

The US government web site for the 4 free covid tests went live a day early.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

Deaths here in Michigan seemed to have plateaued at 125 a day, my county is one of the worst for infections and the largest group are 20-40 year olds.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

Sewage treatment numbers are finally dropping in Michigans most tRUmp suporter populated county, I think omicron just ran out of idiots to infect.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

Omicron is so mild we only have 140 children hospitalized with it here in Michigan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Omicron is so mild we only have 140 children hospitalized with it here in Michigan.


Almost all of them are unvaxxed and delta, if it were as contagious, would have hospitalized thousands and killed a few too.

Mild only refers to the number of hospitalizations and deaths vs the number of cases, when compared to the previous wave it is mild, with delta you'd be having a lot more than 125 deaths a day. Omicron is better at escaping vaccines and will infect the vaccinated too, but with milder cases than the unvaxxed would get. These are only averages though and some individuals will become sick and die from omicron, especially if they are unvaxxed.


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The US government web site for the 4 free covid tests went live a day early.


The wife saw that on TV and was able to get us signed up.


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

Czech singer Hana Horka, who deliberately infected herself with coronavirus so she wouldn't have to get vaccinated, has died of COVID-19


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Czech singer Hana Horka, who deliberately infected herself with coronavirus so she wouldn't have to get vaccinated, has died of COVID-19


oh well.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Czech singer Hana Horka, who deliberately infected herself with coronavirus so she wouldn't have to get vaccinated, has died of COVID-19


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

It was suppose to be mild.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> It was suppose to be mild.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

The pandemic’s true death toll: millions more than official counts


Countries have reported some five million COVID-19 deaths in two years, but global excess deaths are estimated at double or even quadruple that figure.




www.nature.com


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 20, 2022)

England's Plan B measures are to end from next Thursday, with mandatory face coverings in public places and Covid passports both dropped, Boris Johnson has announced.
The prime minister also said the government would immediately drop its advice for people to work from home.
The PM said England was reverting to "Plan A" due to boosters and how people had followed Plan B measures.
He told MPs scientists believed the Omicron wave had peaked nationally.
At a Downing Street press conference, Health Secretary Sajid Javid said: "This is a moment we can all be proud of.
"It's a reminder of what this country can accomplish when we all work together."

But, he said, this should not be seen as the "finish line" because the virus and future variants cannot be eradicated - instead "*we must learn to live with Covid in the same way we live with flu*".
He urged people to continue taking steps to keep the virus at bay, including hand washing, ventilating rooms and self-isolating if positive - and pressed those who were unvaccinated to come forward to get their jabs.
Earlier, in a statement to MPs in the House of Commons, the prime minister said:

Mandatory Covid passports for entering nightclubs and large events would end, though organisations could choose to use the NHS Covid pass if they wished

People would no longer be advised to work from home and should discuss their return to offices with employers

Face masks will no longer be mandated, though people are still advised to wear coverings in enclosed or crowded spaces and when meeting strangers

From Thursday, secondary school pupils will no longer have to wear face masks in classrooms and government guidance on their use in communal areas would be removed "shortly"
Further announcements on the easing of travel rules and restrictions on care home visits in England are expected in the coming days, Boris Johnson added.









Covid: Face mask rules and Covid passes to end in England


Working from home guidance is also ending as England reverts to "Plan A", Boris Johnson says.



www.bbc.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

Boris wants it to spread.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

Antimicrobial resistance now a leading cause of death worldwide, study finds


Lancet analysis highlights need for urgent action to address antibiotic-resistant bacterial infections




www.theguardian.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Almost all of them are unvaxxed and delta, if it were as contagious, would have hospitalized thousands and killed a few too.
> 
> Mild only refers to the number of hospitalizations and deaths vs the number of cases, when compared to the previous wave it is mild, with delta you'd be having a lot more than 125 deaths a day. Omicron is better at escaping vaccines and will infect the vaccinated too, but with milder cases than the unvaxxed would get. These are only averages though and some individuals will become sick and die from omicron, especially if they are unvaxxed.


You're full of shit on this post along with a lot of other stuff.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

Central Texas women experiencing hair loss after COVID-19


A Waco hair dresser says his clients, who had the coronavirus, are having chunks of hair fall out.




www.kltv.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2022)

so i woke up this morning and made coffee and opened the curtains.



i don't burn flower- so not mine and i'm not ground floor so miracle or not? does this bless me with unlimited weed for the rest of my life?

it happened during Omicron Variant..what am i being told here?


----------



## Sativied (Jan 20, 2022)

After hitting a record high 42K infections on a single day in NL things seem to stabilize a bit. Still 35K a day. Previous waves record was 12K. 

No expert will claim omicron is mild without nuance or context. It is of course relative. Compared to delta it is mild in regards to hospitalizations, ICU admissions and deaths. Plenty of real world data, studies and experts support this fact. We got 4x as many infections yet half the hospitalizations compared to previous waves.

Turns out the majority of people with covid in hospitals here are in the hospital 'with' covid, not because of covid. Of the few hundred that are in hospitals because of covid, the majority is overweight, not vaxxed, _and almost all have delta, not omicron. _


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> so i woke up this morning and made coffee and opened the curtains.
> 
> View attachment 5070742
> 
> ...


You’re a burnt out roach?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

Sativied said:


> .
> …Turns out the majority of people with covid in hospitals here are in the hospital 'with' covid, not because of covid. Of the few hundred that are in hospitals because of covid, *the* *majority is overweight, not vaxxed, *_*and almost all have delta, not omicron. *_


Not arguing with you but please cite a reference to back this up. The “with Covid” vs “because of COVID” language is showing up in a lot of anti-vax propaganda on social media in the US, hence the skepticism.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2022)

zeddd said:


> You’re a burnt out roach?


maybe God was telling me there's weed in Heaven?- it's been a concern.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> maybe God was telling me there's weed in Heaven?- it's been a concern.


You know what they say, for every roach you see…


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

New Mexico National Guard members, state employees asked to stand in at schools, child care centers


In a move she touted as being the first of its kind in the U.S., New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham announced Wednesday that she’s asked members of the state’s National Guard units to get certified to work as substitute teachers and child care workers.




www.kob.com


----------



## Sativied (Jan 20, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Not arguing with you but please cite a reference to back this up. The “with Covid” vs “because of COVID” language is showing up in a lot of anti-vax propaganda on social media in the US, hence the skepticism.


If I happen to run into an english article covering this news I’ll post it but like I lack the motivation to address skepticism caused by what wacko anti-vaxxers in the US say. I don’t share opinions or pretend to be a virologist, I just relay statistics and facts from strictly authoritative sources. In this case from the most reliable authority on the matter in my country.

Ugh.. you said please.. Ok let me put it this way then: We’re currently one of the few countries in europe, if not only one, in lockdown. Which like pretty much all measures and restrictions here is dictated primarily by the number of hospitalizations (we have relatively low icu capacity). I just watched 2 hours of live debate in our house of reps where the just installed new cabinet eventually promised to provide the chamber with more accurate numbers (as in hospitalizations because of covid, not with) from now on and the lockdown will very likely be ended for this very reason. The president of acute healthcare and person responsible for spreading patients to prevent overloading hospitals, a prominent figure during the pandemic, professor at the top medical uni, is now minister of health. We replaced a few politicians with scientists. I have no reason to believe he, the entire government and all hospitals are lying while they admit and correct this mistake in reporting. The expectation is the number of hospitalizations because of covid is at least 30% lower than the total including patients “with” covid. For reported covid ICU admissions the number is already known, almost 10% isn’t actually there because of covid. 

It’s also already older news at our neighbors in Germany and the UK, where too at least 30% isn’t actually hospitalized “because” of covid. I have no idea who and what is included in the stats in the US but even a broken clock is right twice a day so those anti-vaxxers might not be wrong entirely. Cherrypicking facts to illogically support their own desired conclusions is not uncommon for those spreading propaganda. Doesn’t necessarily mean the fact is ‘alternative’. 

Anyway, take it or leave it


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

Sativied said:


> If I happen to run into an english article covering this news I’ll post it but like I lack the motivation to address skepticism caused by what wacko anti-vaxxers in the US say. I don’t share opinions or pretend to be a virologist, I just relay statistics and facts from strictly authoritative sources. In this case from the most reliable authority on the matter in my country.
> 
> Ugh.. you said please.. Ok let me put it this way then: We’re currently one of the few countries in europe, if not only one, in lockdown. Which like pretty much all measures and restrictions here is dictated primarily by the number of hospitalizations (we have relatively low icu capacity). I just watched 2 hours of live debate in our house of reps where the just installed new cabinet eventually promised to provide the chamber with more accurate numbers (as in hospitalizations because of covid, not with) from now on and the lockdown will very likely be ended for this very reason. The president of acute healthcare and person responsible for spreading patients to prevent overloading hospitals, a prominent figure during the pandemic, professor at the top medical uni, is now minister of health. We replaced a few politicians with scientists. I have no reason to believe he, the entire government and all hospitals are lying while they admit and correct this mistake in reporting. The expectation is the number of hospitalizations because of covid is at least 30% lower than the total including patients “with” covid. For reported covid ICU admissions the number is already known, almost 10% isn’t actually there because of covid.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> You know what they say, for every roach you see…


i live in Colorado.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2022)

Sativied said:


> After hitting a record high 42K infections on a single day in NL things seem to stabilize a bit. Still 35K a day. Previous waves record was 12K.
> 
> No expert will claim omicron is mild without nuance or context. It is of course relative. Compared to delta it is mild in regards to hospitalizations, ICU admissions and deaths. Plenty of real world data, studies and experts support this fact. We got 4x as many infections yet half the hospitalizations compared to previous waves.
> 
> Turns out the majority of people with covid in hospitals here are in the hospital 'with' covid, not because of covid. Of the few hundred that are in hospitals because of covid, the majority is overweight, not vaxxed, _and almost all have delta, not omicron. _


you're so lucky..that's nothing we have 1M daily now. Omicron isn't mild- those who get and have been vaxxed to the max get to stay home and wish they were dead (my friends words)..the others are fatty fats overwhelming our hospitals. here, i consider the odds of getting hurt and having to go to hospital before i go anywhere. my spies notify me when it arrives in their store and it's everywhere.

this is certainly not something that you go out and 'get, to get it over with' like some moronic idiots spreading disinfo.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 20, 2022)

Well, you have a 20x larger population so the numbers aren't actually that far apart. But I do feel lucky I can largely avoid binary left vs right simplistic discussions stripped of all nuance and context, like "omicron is/isn't mild" that are at the same level as "masks [don't] work".



schuylaar said:


> this is certainly not something that you go out and 'get, to get it over with' like some moronic idiots spreading disinfo.


Right, that would be moronic and idiotic, because being milder than previous variants in terms of hospitalizations and deaths, on a population as a whole, doesn't equal mild symptoms for every patient. Nobody ever claimed it did.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

2 more people who visited pet stores in Hong Kong have tested positive for coronavirus. Infected hamsters were found at both locations


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

Ontario reports 75 COVID deaths in Thursday update


The Jan. 20 report also includes 12,578 recoveries, 7,757 new COVID cases, and 594 COVID-positive patients in intensive care units




www.cambridgetoday.ca





We don’t track cases anymore in Ontario so who knows what the situation really is. You have to be practically on death’s door to get a PCR test. In less than 2 weeks Ontario will be open for business again, just like nothing is going on.

who would have thought the crackhead brother was the smart one?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ontario reports 75 COVID deaths in Thursday update
> 
> 
> The Jan. 20 report also includes 12,578 recoveries, 7,757 new COVID cases, and 594 COVID-positive patients in intensive care units
> ...




So so true, he makes Stinky look like a jenius.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

Β-Amyloid Deposits in Young COVID Patients


A 58-year-old woman who died of COVID infection was included as a control subject in an ongoing autopsy study of the neuropathology of military traumatic brain



papers.ssrn.com


----------



## HGCC (Jan 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> i live in Colorado.


Then it's bed bugs.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 20, 2022)

With a record of nearly half a million infections per day (double of what it was a few weeks ago), France is going to lift most covid restrictions on Feb 2. No more mask requirements either. They will use a 2g system (need to be vaxxed or recovered) for access.









France announces loosening of some Covid-19 measures in February


French Prime Minister Jean Castex said Thursday that France will end audience capacity limits for concert halls, sporting matches and other events from February 2, part of a gradual lifting of Covid-19…




www.france24.com





Spain will start treating it as endemic, handle it pretty much like the flu, aware of the risk long covid may become a national health problem.

England will drop face masks and covid passport next Thursday. As well as dropping the advice to work from home. Nightclubs and large events will reopen.

Denmark too is lifting covid restrictions despite breaking daily infection records.

The list goes on.

A recent study from a couple of universities in NL suggests none of the access systems / vax passports will bring the reproduction rate of omicron below 1. Not even 1g (recent negative test). The prediction 50% of the population in Europe would be infected within a couple of months turns out to be perhaps a little bit optimistic


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 21, 2022)

Sativied said:


> With a record of nearly half a million infections per day (double of what it was a few weeks ago), France is going to lift most covid restrictions on Feb 2. No more mask requirements either. They will use a 2g system (need to be vaxxed or recovered) for access.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just don't understand, these dudes are death cult trollers who want people to be sick. As would say some obsessed dudes posting here.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> You just don't understand, these dudes are death cult trollers who want people to be sick. As would say some obsessed dudes posting here.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5071313


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 21, 2022)

Ontario sewage tests indicates COVID-19 may have plateaued but levels still high, experts say



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/wastewater-monitoring-sewage-ontario-covid-19-1.6321796


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> View attachment 5071358




Do you mean you are just doing it for the money, or just being a stupid troll?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## gwheels (Jan 21, 2022)

Covid 2022...it aint real.



Stay safe out there...i got my third and it was rough for 24 hours but i survived....and will outlive many.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2022)

Sativied said:


> With a record of nearly half a million infections per day (double of what it was a few weeks ago), France is going to lift most covid restrictions on Feb 2. No more mask requirements either. They will use a 2g system (need to be vaxxed or recovered) for access.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life in the U.K. is fairly normal now, a few people wearing masks but most not


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Then it's bed bugs.


Colorado hasn't cornered the market on them just yet. Colorado is because half are slobs and are hoarders. Florida has the heat plus slobs and hoarders.









Trump Defends Doral Resort After Reports of Bedbug Lawsuit Resurface


President Trump rejected the allegation that his luxury golf resort near Miami had been infested by bedbugs, calling it a false report designed to undermine his idea to host next year’s Group of Seven summit there.




www.wsj.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5071409


what are these people doing? we have 8 weeks to go in America before we will know if we are clear. Mid-March i'm going with the scientist and my very healthy vaxxed friend who said to avoid at all costs 'do whatever you have to do because you don't want this'. this stuff is not supposed to go into your lungs? bullhockeypucks..my friend walked away honking like the croup or Canadian Geese.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> what are these people doing? we have 8 weeks to go in America before we will know if we are clear. Mid-March i'm going with the scientist and my very healthy vaxxed friend who said to avoid at all costs 'do whatever you have to do because you don't want this'.


They are adapting to the fact that covid has mutated into a less virulent and much more contagious disease that is becoming endemic. We will do the same and are in some places, but need to slow it down for the sake of the healthcare system and so those who need a boost can get one. This is causing far fewer hospitalizations and deaths than delta and with vaccines and boosters, is increasingly being seen as a "viral vaccine". In any case, there is not much we can do, except slow it down, we can't stop it.

Changes in policy across multiple jurisdictions means experts and governments recognize the changing facts of life and are adapting accordingly. Eventually everybody is gonna get covid as vaccines and boosters wane, however with residual immunity most cases should be mild, we hope.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5071409


Stop spreading fear man


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2022)

Louie Anderson, comic and 'Baskets' star, dead at 68


Louie Anderson, an Emmy winner whose career spanned from stand-up and game show host to starring roles in TV and film, died Friday in Las Vegas from complications related to cancer, his publicist Glenn Schwartz confirmed to CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Stop spreading fear man


how many vaccines have you had so far?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> how man vaccines have you had so far?


None of your fucking business


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Stop spreading fear man


Did it make you afraid?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


>


How many people traffikers have you shagged?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2022)

2.1.21


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2022)

zeddd said:


> How many people traffikers have you shagged?


Distraction.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Distraction.


If you read my posts re advice re current research and advising people to follow the science which clearly shows that 2 + booster offers protection to Omicron then you could figure out what my choice may have been, if you got off the fucking meth pipe for minute


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2022)

There are two omicron variants now and who knows what else,this quote from a doctor is troubling.


"Just fyi, whatever variant is currently filling up my hospital is not the same as the one I treated in December. These people are much sicker, more hypoxemic."


----------



## Sativied (Jan 21, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Life in the U.K. is fairly normal now, a few people wearing masks but most not


We had that in NL a couple of months last summer, only very few people wearing masks reminded of covid. Our government has been slow to respond throughout the pandemic so they are trying to be more proactive. Lockdown was extended two weeks earlier this month to prevent omicron from spreading as fast as in other countries but seems to merely have delayed the peak. Also makes it hard to open up fully cause then wtf did we have a lockdown (speaking for people who's bar or restaurant went bankrupt). Mask advice recently updated to ffp2 masks or better only. That was already the case in Germany, which is breaking daily records regardless. It wouldn't surprise me if we follow soon in opening up entirely.

I don't know what's wise right now. Personally I can wait a few more months till the weather gets better and people spend more time outside before I ditch masks in public spaces. This flip-flopping will not help convince people during future waves with possibly worse variants.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2022)

I have been seeing sicker patients coming to the outpatient cancer center for treatment and work up in lui of going to the hospital . It might be fear of catching Covid and scared of entering the hospital but it’s not not what should be happening and it’s a very scary scenario.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2022)

Pretty sure this thing is not over.

U.S. reports 3,707 new coronavirus deaths, highest since February 2021


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2022)

zeddd said:


> If you read my posts re advice re current research and advising people to follow the science which clearly shows that 2 + booster offers protection to Omicron then you could figure out what my choice may have been, if you got off the fucking meth pipe for minute


why do Muslim men hate women so much?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> why do Muslim men hate women so much?


I'd ask the same about women hating men but I don't think it would be a rhetorical question and don't really want to know.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> why do Muslim men hate women so much?


When I strip the ideology off such a question, the usual residue is “they resent needing them and won’t deal with that fact adultly”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Pretty sure this thing is not over.
> 
> U.S. reports 3,707 new coronavirus deaths, highest since February 2021


I expect it will get worse before it gets better with the sheer number of cases and the number of unvaxxed. I think the fewer the cases, like around here because of public health measures, the longer it lasts. It's hospitalizations and deaths that will determine public policy and not much else soon. We are seeing policy changes across multiple countries in response to omicrons perceived virulence and contagiousness. Lets hope it doesn't turn into something as or more contagious and more virulent than omicron.


----------



## printer (Jan 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> why do Muslim men hate women so much?


Actually the men hate the men also but they are too proud to admit it.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> why do Muslim men hate women so much?


What’s your favourite colour? Are we there yet? How long is a piece of string.
Dumbass questions


----------



## Sativied (Jan 22, 2022)

zeddd said:


> How long is a piece of string.


No, no, How Long is a Chinese (= dutch pre-woke era racist joke).

I detect sexual tension between you and Skylar. Could be just me. The masks have made me realize I am a bit of a perv. I miss seeing female smiles. Now when I see lips I get a prickling sensation between my legs.... I bet that's how muslim men feel when they see ankles.

Anyway, new record in NL, 57k daily infections, weekly average 'only' 39K so it's quite the bump. Somehow I'm not more concerned than I was yesterday, nothing more I can do anyway. Couchlock ftw.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 22, 2022)

Sativied said:


> No, no, How Long is a Chinese (= dutch pre-woke era racist joke).
> 
> I detect sexual tension between you and Skylar. Could be just me. The masks have made me realize I am a bit of a perv. I miss seeing female smiles. Now when I see lips I get a prickling sensation between my legs.... I bet that's how muslim men feel when they see ankles.
> 
> Anyway, new record in NL, 57k daily infections, weekly average 'only' 39K so it's quite the bump. Somehow I'm not more concerned than I was yesterday, nothing more I can do anyway. Couchlock ftw.


Cool projection confirmed by the end of your post, seek help


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 22, 2022)

Headache, change in mental status linked to COVID-19 hospitalization in children, study finds


New research out of the United States has found 44 per cent of children in hospital with COVID-19 developed a neurological symptom, the most common being headaches and altered mental status.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)

Virginia mom ‘threatened school board with ‘loaded’ gun over COVID masking


Amelia King, 42, was charged Friday by the Luray Police Department with making an oral threat on school property.




nypost.com





_"A Virginia mom was busted for telling a school board she’d show up with a loaded gun if her kids were required to wear masks in class.
Amelia King, 42, was charged Friday by the Luray Police Department with making an oral threat on school property after being cut off during a public comment section of a Page County public school board meeting, according to CNN.
“Alright. No mask mandates,” King told the board members Thursday. “My children will not come to school on Monday with a mask on. That’s not happening, and I will bring every single gun loaded and ready.”_


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Virginia mom ‘threatened school board with ‘loaded’ gun over COVID masking
> 
> 
> Amelia King, 42, was charged Friday by the Luray Police Department with making an oral threat on school property.
> ...


Ya there’s not a problem with non regulated gun ownership ……… MAGA.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya there’s not a problem with non regulated gun ownership ……… MAGA.


Funny how the assholes, psychos and loonies all ended up on the same side of things, from Trump to masks. Wanna bet she's also a Trump fanatic?


----------



## printer (Jan 22, 2022)

But how can you right wrongs unless you threaten to kill someone?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 22, 2022)

printer said:


> But how can you right wrongs unless you threaten to kill someone?



Or kill, don't forget about the killing part, FREEDUMB!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 22, 2022)

Looks like they have a new pandemic strategy in BC Canada, just pretend the virus doesn't exist.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like they have a new pandemic strategy in BC Canada, just pretend the virus doesn't exist.


Yer gonna find that might be the policy everywhere by spring, depending on how full the hospitals are. I see here in NS they are gonna send rapid test kits and a course of treatment pills to the vulnerable (unvaxxed too), if they test positive. The idea is to keep the numbers in the hospitals down, not to mete out social justice. Low hospitalization rates mean more social and policy freedom. Policy is changing across multiple jurisdictions in Europe, but they are farther along with the omicron wave than us. This is a result of changing expert consensus, new data, the contagiousness of omicron and it's apparent milder virulence (lower rates of severe illness) and also the efficacy of boosters to prevent hospitalizations.

So I would expect public health policy is gonna change by spring in most places as this becomes endemic. We haven't seen the worst of this wave, though cases are dropping in some places, including here.

Cases in NS

The 94 people now hospitalized because of COVID have the following vaccination status:
The vaccination status of those 94 is:
• 11 (11.7%) have had 3 doses
• 60 (63.8%) have had 2 doses but not 3
• 4 (4.3%) have had 1 dose
• 19 (20.2%) are unvaccinated
Note that only 9.3% of the population is unvaccinated


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 22, 2022)

But it's mild.










Indiana life insurance CEO says deaths are up 40% among people ages 18-64


(The Center Square) – The head of Indianapolis-based insurance company OneAmerica said the death rate is up a stunning 40% from pre-pandemic levels among working-age people.




www.thecentersquare.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

A lot of propaganda and misinformation out there on the so called second omicron B.2 variant.










Subvariant BA.2: What we know about the most dominant COVID strain


BA.2, one of three known subvariants of Omicron, is now the most dominant form of COVID in the world, believed to be more transmissible than previous strains.




www.euronews.com


----------



## printer (Jan 23, 2022)

COVID-19 Variant of Concern Omicron (B.1.1.529): Risk Assessment, January 19, 2022 

In Ontario, Canada:
 As of January 19, 2022, whole genome sequencing (WGS) from surveillance testing across
Canada reported that of SARS-CoV-2 samples collected the week of December 26, 2021, 92.6%
were Omicron, but data were still accumulating.15 On January 19, 2022, Canada reported 21,163
new cases, 148 deaths, 323,113 active cases, and the daily percent positivity (over the previous
7 days) was 22.3%. The Public Health Agency of Canada (PHAC) notes that due to changes in
COVID-19 testing policies in many jurisdictions starting in late December 2021, case counts will
under estimate the total burden of disease.

 In Ontario, on December 28, 2021, 80.4% of samples tested at the PHO laboratory exhibited
SGTF, indicating that Omicron is the dominant circulating variant. 

On January 20, 2022, Denmark reported that the BA.2 Omicron substrain now
accounts for nearly half of their cases, and is rapidly displacing the BA.1 Omicron
strain.28,29 In a two week period from late December to mid-January, BA.2 prevalence
increased from 20% to 45% of Denmark’s COVID-19 cases. During this time, Denmark's
COVID-19 infections reached record highs. The week of January 17, 2022, Denmark
reported over 30,000 new cases per day, which is ten times more cases than at the
peaks in their previous waves. 

Using genome surveillance data of Gauteng province as registered to Global Initiative on Sharing
Avian Influenza Data (GISAID) to compare the predicted and observed fractions of Omicron,
Delta, and other variants from September 16 to November 30, 2021, a model estimated the
effective reproduction number of Omicron to be 4.2 times (95% confidence interval [CI]: 2.1,
9.1) greater than that of the Delta variant.33 For the period October 18 to November 30, 2021,
the authors estimated the Omicron variant was 3.3 times (95% CI: 2.0, 7. more transmissible
than the Delta variant. The time-dependent relative risk reduction due to acquired immunity
was estimated to be very small, e.g., in the order of 10–20%. 

The authors conclude that surgical masks are no longer
sufficient in most public settings, and correctly fitted FFP2 (European equivalent of KN95 or
N95) respirators provide sufficient protection, except in high aerosol producing situations such
as singing or shouting 

Even after accounting for previous infections, there was a 25% reduction in severe
hospitalization or death in wave four (Omicron) compared to wave three (Delta) 

Omicron variant, two doses with a 55% reduction up to 24 weeks
after the second dose and a 40% reduced risk 25 or more weeks after the second dose, and a
third dose was associated with a 74% reduced risk of hospitalization in the first two to four
weeks after vaccination, but dropped slightly to a 66% reduction by 10+ weeks after the
booster dose. Combined with VE against symptomatic disease, this results in a VE against
hospitalisation of 58% after one dose, 64% 2 to 24 weeks after two doses, 44% 25+ weeks after
two doses, and 92% dropping to 83% 10+ weeks after a third dose. Combining the periods for
the third dose, overall VE against hospitalization 2+ weeks after the third dose was 89% (95% CI
86-91%). 


https://www.publichealthontario.ca/-/media/documents/ncov/voc/2022/01/covid-19-omicron-b11529-risk-assessment-jan-19.pdf?sc_lang=fr


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

Where do we stand with Omicron?


The data, the math, the patterns, and the exit




erictopol.substack.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 23, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya there’s not a problem with non regulated gun ownership ……… MAGA.


What we are seeing is what they really mean when gun nuts say they own guns to fight tyranny.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What we are seeing is what they really mean when gun nuts say they own guns to fight tyranny.


Ya sad situation ……..


----------



## printer (Jan 23, 2022)

Stick it up yer' kilt.
*Prosecutors say airline passenger who refused to wear mask exposed himself, threw can during flight*
Prosecutors said a Delta Airlines passenger who refused to wear a mask during a flight exposed himself to other passengers and threw a can at an individual, The New York Times reported. 

In a case unsealed on Friday, Shane McInerney of Galway, Ireland was arrested and charged with intentionally assaulting and intimidating a crew member during a flight earlier this month. 

According to the court document, authorities said McInerney refused to wear his mask despite being asked a “dozen” times during the eight-hour flight from Dublin to John F. Kennedy International Airport in New York.

McInerney began to throw an empty beverage can which hit another passenger in the head and kicked the seatback in front of him, which disturbed the passenger in front of him, according to The Times. 

As he walked away from his first-class airline seat to complain to the flight attendant about the food service, McInerney then “pulled down his pants and underwear and exposed his buttocks” to flight attendants and passengers sitting nearby, according to the court document. 
The document also said within two hours of the flight McInerney took off the flight captain’s hat twice while he was on break, also putting up a closed fist toward the captain’s face saying “Don’t touch me.” 

McInerney, 29, could face up to 20 years in prison if convicted. 
McInerney made his initial appearance in court on Dec.14 and was released on a $20,000 bond, the Times noted. 








Prosecutors say airline passenger who refused to wear mask exposed himself, threw can during flight


Prosecutors said a Delta Air Lines passenger who refused to wear a mask during a flight exposed himself to other passengers and threw a can at an individual, The New York Times reported. In a …




thehill.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What we are seeing is what they really mean when gun nuts say they own guns to fight tyranny.


 I had hoped he was wrong .


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

Quote from a front line Dr, didn't know this was a problem in pets before the pandemic but a quick google search confirmed.


"It's time we need to start acknowledging something that veterinarians have known for decades, which is that natural immunity for coronaviruses does not last. And evidence is starting to show that it might actually prime you to be more susceptible to future infections long term."


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Quote from a front line Dr, didn't know this was a problem in pets before the pandemic but a quick google search confirmed.
> 
> 
> "It's time we need to start acknowledging something that veterinarians have known for decades, which is that natural immunity for coronaviruses does not last. And evidence is starting to show that it might actually prime you to be more susceptible to future infections long term."


FFS


----------



## HGCC (Jan 23, 2022)

Pretty happy about this, oi oi oi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2022)

People Are Hiding That Their Unvaccinated Loved Ones Died of COVID


With the arrival of vaccines, compassion for COVID deaths began to dry up, sometimes replaced by scorn.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 24, 2022)

"The World Health Organization this week recommended nations lift or ease their existing COVID-19-related travel restrictions, saying they could exacerbate economic and social stress related to the pandemic.

The new recommendation was made Wednesday by the WHO’s International Health Regulations Emergency Committee on COVID-19 following its most recent meeting.

The report says countries should lift the bans and restrictions because the committee found “they do not provide added value and continue to contribute to the economic and social stress experienced” by citizens.

The report said such travel restrictions failed to limit the international spread of the omicron variant of the virus that causes COVID-19, which, the committee said, demonstrates the ineffectiveness of such measures over time."









WHO Recommends Nations Lift or Ease COVID-19-Related Travel Bans


Agency says bans add to economic, social stress




www.voanews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 24, 2022)

Reports of extreme covid symptoms coming from Ohio,bloody noses,rashes,headaches,debilitating joint pain,cold sores,night sweats,severe gastric symptoms,shortness of breath,mental confusion and lots of blood clots everywhere. This is coming from someone that does contact tracing and posted on twitter,lots of responses confirming symptoms from infected people and their family's. I've never seen a thread like this,seems impossible to fake with so many responding,I'll keep digging.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 24, 2022)

Former Republican vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin, who last month said it would be "over my dead body" to get vaccinated, has tested positive for COVID-19.

I hope she gets her wish on the dead part.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Former Republican vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin, who last month said it would be "over my dead body" to get vaccinated, has tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> I hope she gets her wish on the dead part.


maybe it'll save us the torture of having to watch her sue the times for telling the truth


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 24, 2022)

What ever is going on in Ohio doesn't sound right, the symptoms are extreme and numerous. Feeling like you have broken glass in your joints, one guy said he had a burning tingling sensation in his skull at the brain stem area,lots have serious headaches for days uncontrollable nose bleeds and others have symptoms similar to lupus,rashes and cold sores. Maybe there is just so many cases that these rarer symptoms just seem normal now but I don't think that's whats going on.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> What ever is going on in Ohio doesn't sound right, the symptoms are extreme and numerous. Feeling like you have broken glass in your joints, one guy said he had a burning tingling sensation in his skull at the brain stem area,lots have serious headaches for days uncontrollable nose bleeds and others have symptoms similar to lupus,rashes and cold sores. Maybe there is just so many cases that these rarer symptoms just seem normal now but I don't think that's whats going on.


Anecdotal and not peer reviewed data, but I know a couple of people that had the broken glass feeling in the joints last year and a bunch that have had the horrible headaches. Several were COVID skeptics before they got it but their experiences changed their minds. The other symptoms you mentioned are alarming. It does seem like almost everyone we know either has it now or has had it over the last 4-5 weeks. It’s way, way more people than at previous times in the pandemic.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> View attachment 5073317


Adults are responsible for the choices they make..there will be no more thoughts and prayers unless they are aged 5 or under.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 24, 2022)

Long covid.



https://www.nature.com/articles/s41590-021-01113-x.epdf?sharing_token=ZpKsKgBbGDHorOYC-sXgX9RgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0Oo-QGw9BHwWrkvXps77TNA80ZaGEbOSzEPijGAFf0PvNdyD7rkgr_rZ49anK7hz7HJh-RRLK-IaN-RZpMUOYdwUZtfB3GPl4wrNgnpkdSHk2sO9DbarYfGXwqJIccnt28%3D


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> "The World Health Organization this week recommended nations lift or ease their existing COVID-19-related travel restrictions, saying they could exacerbate economic and social stress related to the pandemic.
> 
> The new recommendation was made Wednesday by the WHO’s International Health Regulations Emergency Committee on COVID-19 following its most recent meeting.
> 
> ...


yep, most travel bans turned out to be more harmful than helpful. They are political measures that make voters feel good but they don't actually help much.

Island nations are an exception. It works for them. Hurts their economies but saves lives.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 24, 2022)

Media in Michigan are claiming we have peaked, we had nearly 40,000 confirmed cases over the weekend, does that sound like it's better, it's not.
Looks to me as tho the media has it's orders to talk positive,what a fucking joke.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> "The World Health Organization this week recommended nations lift or ease their existing COVID-19-related travel restrictions, saying they could exacerbate economic and social stress related to the pandemic.
> 
> The new recommendation was made Wednesday by the WHO’s International Health Regulations Emergency Committee on COVID-19 following its most recent meeting.
> 
> ...







__





Interim Statement on COVID-19 vaccines in the context of the circulation of the Omicron SARS-CoV-2 Variant from the WHO Technical Advisory Group on COVID-19 Vaccine Composition (TAG-CO-VAC)


Key messages: WHO has established the Technical Advisory Group on COVID-19 Vaccine Composition (TAG-CO-VAC) to review and assess the public health implications of emerging SARS-CoV-2 Variants of Concern (VOC) on the performance of COVID-19 vaccines and to provide recommendations to WHO on...




www.who.int





WHO supports vaccinations too.

Are you listening?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2022)

Links to papers in the YouTube description.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Excellent natural immunity confirmed*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 24, 2022)

But it's mild.










Half of children hospitalized with COVID develop headaches, altered mental state


Another 14 percent had MIS-C, characterized by organ dysfunction, a fever, and inflammation.




www.studyfinds.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 24, 2022)

Every 40 seconds, 1 American dies of COVID-19, according to the seven-day average, last week it was 43 seconds and 46 seconds the week before that. Some of the early omicron states claim they have peaked but overall infections and deaths are still rising.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Every 40 seconds, 1 American dies of COVID-19, according to the seven-day average, last week it was 43 seconds and 46 seconds the week before that. Some of the early omicron states claim they have peaked but overall infections and deaths are still rising.


It's gonna get a lot worse and we are by no means out of the woods, another variant can change things as we react yet again. Other than being vaccinated and boosted there ain't much we can do about omicron except to try to avoid it, if we are able to, many can't though. Mild or not we are stuck with it for now at least and the governments are looking to ride on it's back to normal, provided it doesn't mutate and bite them/us in the ass.

Schools are open all over including here and cases are up among kids too, though we have a very high vaxx rate of about 91% not including those under 5 years old and those who are idiots. Governments and experts are looking at hospitalizations and ICU numbers and making calls based on that and mathematical models. Omicron is "mild" when compared to delta and other variants, that would be putting a lot more of the unvaxxed and previously uninfected in the hospital, ICU and ground. This pandemic is difficult to predict, we could get a more contagious and more virulent strain or less virulent and more contagious, but it is contagiousness that wins Darwin's race, not virulence.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> yep, most travel bans turned out to be more harmful than helpful. They are political measures that make voters feel good but they don't actually help much.
> 
> Island nations are an exception. It works for them. Hurts their economies but saves lives.


I assumed it helped as well but I watch Bermuda pretty close and even with testing prior to entry and as soon as you arrive, quarantine until negative test results, their numbers raised drastically over the last month, just as I left . Not sure if that proves anything but it was eye opening .


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 24, 2022)

I wouldn't be surprised to see some health and life insurance companies go belly up in the near future. The ongoing care for all the long covid people on top of the shit storm going on now will cost a fortune. I've seen lots of talk about insurance companies denying claims for covid care.

On a side note, I had PJ the nut job PM me about my posting of a article from a life insurance company talking about all the excess deaths. He's convinced that the article is proof of all the deaths from vaccinations, what a loon. I told him to seek help from a shrink.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 24, 2022)

I’m no expert and actually to high to look but do virus’s typically mutate this fast and so much? Ya I’ll look tomorrow but just a thought.


----------



## printer (Jan 24, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m no expert and actually to high to look but do virus’s typically mutate this fast and so much? Ya I’ll look tomorrow but just a thought.


The Flu does, that is why you get a new shot every year.






Watches one of his vids today, with an Australian doctor. Explained why Omicron is milder and how out immune system works differently for airway infections and internal infections. Seems the airways and lungs have a different immune response as we breath in all kinds of crap and it is different that what the body does if something gets past the mucus membrane. The reason Omi is milder is it sticks to the air passages for the most part as it does not have the spike protein as the previous forms. Hanging around the throat it easily gets spewed out for others to catch. They also discussed previous pandemics and that they usually lasted around three years. Mind you we did not have air travel back then. anyway it was worth a view.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't say the opposite.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2022)

Stealth omicron: New COVID-19 sub-variant seen in 40 countries


The subvariant could be more contagious, scientists say.




www.wsbtv.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2022)

The omicron BA2 variant is in Texas, in Denmark the BA2 has taken over for the original, it's even more infectious, is it deadlier?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Stealth omicron: New COVID-19 sub-variant seen in 40 countries
> 
> 
> The subvariant could be more contagious, scientists say.
> ...


you know, i almost see this as good news...it equals more dead republikkkans, more dead antivaxxers...the only down side is those who try to do the right thing and get fucked anyway, because assholes won't mask and vaxx, so they just keep the pandemic rolling along.
i wonder if we would even still be talking about this if we had a 100% vaccination rate? there's not much reason, outside of political buggery, and personal stupidity, for the entire world to not be vaccinated by now.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Didn't say the opposite.


You need somebody to sound out the words and explain it to you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The omicron BA2 variant is in Texas, in Denmark the BA2 has taken over for the original, it's even more infectious, is it deadlier?


Doesn't seem to be. It's more contagious but hasn't shown itself to be worse in terms of sickness where it has been found.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

Pfizer begins testing omicron-matched COVID shots in adults


Pfizer is enrolling healthy adults to test a reformulated COVID-19 vaccine that matches the hugely contagious omicron variant , to see how it compares with the original shots.




apnews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Doesn't seem to be. It's more contagious but hasn't shown itself to be worse in terms of sickness where it has been found.


we've been phenomenally lucky so far, most mutations haven't been that bad, i'm just waiting for the one that combines omicrons transmissibility, and the deadliness of delta... because we'd be seeing a lot more shit like this on the news...till they went off the air


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> …i wonder if we would even still be talking about this if we had a 100% vaccination rate? there's not much reason, outside of political buggery, and personal stupidity, for the entire world to not be vaccinated by now.


I have wondered this too and think this probably is the case in the US where we’ve had good availability to vaccines for almost a year now. However, I also wonder if we’d still be kind of in the same situation regardless because many areas of the world have not had anywhere near the same level of vaccine availability. Wealthier countries have done better with vaccine availability than poorer countries have. 
The US certainly can’t hold itself out as a paragon of good behavior during the pandemic. It is depressing though. 
It makes me feel slightly better that we Americans don’t seem to have the corner market on swallowing misinformation and conspiracy theories, lots of wealthy countries have their tinfoil hatters too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2022)

More countries are dropping all restrictions, have they given up on control and the hope of herd immunity? With omicron being the most infectious virus the herd immunity number must be well over 90% to achieve with vaccines which seems impossible with the antivaxers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

*Hayes On The ‘Dangerous’ Growth Of The Anti-Vax Movement*





Chris Hayes: “The anti-vaccine movement had its big coming out party in Washington, D.C. this weekend—we should say, that’s as almost 2,000 Americans are still dying every single day from Covid.”


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> "
> WHO supports vaccinations too.
> 
> Are you listening? "
> ...


Are you saying WHO opposes vaccination?


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know, i almost see this as good news...it equals more dead republikkkans, more dead antivaxxers...the only down side is those who try to do the right thing and get fucked anyway, because assholes won't mask and vaxx, so they just keep the pandemic rolling along.
> i wonder if we would even still be talking about this if we had a 100% vaccination rate? there's not much reason, outside of political buggery, and personal stupidity, for the entire world to not be vaccinated by now.


Yeah sure, there won't be any cases and we won't be talking about this with 100% vaxxed since vaccine prevents transmission. lmao

Just wait these selfish stupid antivaxers to be dead and all will be gone. lmao


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Are you saying WHO opposes vaccination?


no... not the first time you're giving me words i didn't say


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we've been phenomenally lucky so far, most mutations haven't been that bad, i'm just waiting for the one that combines omicrons transmissibility, and the deadliness of delta... because we'd be seeing a lot more shit like this on the news...till they went off the airView attachment 5074017


Viruses don't normally evolve that way. Omicron is a good example of what works best in terms of survival and ability to spread. It's very contagious but doesn't kill the host (most times). It's an airborne disease. The host can't spread it if he's dead.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> no... not the first time you're giving me words i didn't say


What in hell are you saying then?


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What in hell are you saying then?


Absolutely nothing lol just shared a newspaper
*WHO recommends easing on travel restrictions, didn't say a word about their approval of vaccine


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Viruses don't normally evolve that way. Omicron is a good example of what works best in terms of survival and ability to spread. It's very contagious but doesn't kill the host (most times). It's an airborne disease. The host can't spread it if he's dead.


the virus isn't a sentient being, and bad mutations do happen....it's all the luck of the draw, doesn't matter that the new strain would kill it's hosts, all it needs is enough traction to get started...


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the virus isn't a sentient being, and bad mutations do happen....it's all the luck of the draw, doesn't matter that the new strain would kill it's hosts, all it needs is enough traction to get started...


I bet you'll be here saying the exact same shit in four decades if you're still here at this point.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> I bet you'll be here saying the exact same shit in four decades if you're still here at this point.


What in hell are you trying to say?


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What in hell are you trying to say?


i mean it's a vicious circle to be in obsessed fear for any potential bad situation that might happen. Particularly when you're rambling hypothetical FOGgy assumptions.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> i mean it's a vicious circle to be in obsessed fear for any potential bad situation that might happen. Particularly when you're rambling hypothetical FOGgy suppositions.


OK, so you've just turned into a boring troll. Boring is one my criteria for putting people on ignore.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> OK, so you've just turned into a boring troll. Boring is one my criteria for putting people on ignore.


yeah yeah also crypto-fascist radical dude you shouldn't respect, i know dear friend.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the virus isn't a sentient being, and bad mutations do happen....it's all the luck of the draw, doesn't matter that the new strain would kill it's hosts, all it needs is enough traction to get started...


You are right. Viruses don't always evolve to become less virulent. 

I was citing a truthy theory that's been around for more than 100 years. 

*Debunking the idea viruses always evolve to become less virulent*
_The concept can be traced back to a theory from the late 1800s.









Debunking the idea viruses always evolve to become less virulent


The concept can be traced back to a theory from the late 1800s.




abcnews.go.com





The idea that infections tend to become less lethal over time was first proposed by notable bacteriologist Dr. Theobald Smith in the late 1800s. His theory about pathogen evolution was later dubbed the "law of declining virulence."

Simple and elegant, Smith's theory was that to ensure their own survival, pathogens evolve to stop killing their human hosts. Instead, they create only a mild infection, allowing people to walk around, spreading the virus further afield. Good for the virus, and, arguably, good for us.

But over the past 100 years, virologists have learned that virus evolution is more chaotic. Virus evolution is a game of chance, and less about grand design.

In some cases, viruses evolve to become more virulent.

Continued virus survival, spread and virulence are all about the evolutionary pressures of multiple factors, including the number of people available to infect, how long humans live after infection, the immune system response and time between infection and symptom onset.


Unfortunately, that means it's nearly impossible to predict the future of the pandemic, because viruses don't always evolve in a predictable pattern.
_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You are right. Viruses don't always evolve to become less virulent.
> 
> I was citing a truthy theory that's been around for more than 100 years.
> 
> ...


lets keep our fingers crossed that this doesn't happen, but never forget that it can...this is one reason i'm so tough on antivaxxers...they seem to have no fucking clue what they're gambling about


----------



## printer (Jan 25, 2022)

* Three children under 10 among COVID-19 ICU patients *
 
5:21 PM CST Monday, Jan. 24, 2022 

Three young children are among COVID-19 patients currently receiving life-saving care in Manitoba. Of the 52 patients in ICUs as of Monday morning, three are under the age of 10.

Shared Health provided the age range data Monday, showing most ICU patients are in their 40s, 50s and 60s.

There were three patients in their 20s, six in their 30s, 12 in their 40s, seven in their 50s, 13 in their 60s and four each in their 70s and 80s.

Approximately 52 per cent of COVID-19 patients in the ICU are unvaccinated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

Researchers Discover Two Paths Toward “Super Immunity” to COVID-19


OHSU laboratory research compares routes to immunity involving vaccination. New laboratory research from Oregon Health & Science University reveals more than one path toward robust immunity from COVID-19. A new study finds that two forms of immunity – breakthrough infections following vaccin



scitechdaily.com


----------



## Sativied (Jan 25, 2022)

Left is population in NL, right is people in hospital. Green is boostered, purple is double vaxxed (not boostered), blue is unvaxxed. For example, 56% of population is boostered, only 1.5% of people in hospitals are boostered. 14% of population is unvaxxed, while they make up over 55% of the people in hospitals. 

"Vaccines still offer high protection"
"Hardly any boostered people in hospital"


Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2022)

Not a good sign of what's to come going on in Israel. They have been pushing their 4th shot second booster for a while yet their hospitalizations are sky rocketing and nearing a all time high.


----------



## printer (Jan 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Not a good sign of what's to come going on in Israel. They have been pushing their 4th shot second booster for a while yet their hospitalizations are sky rocketing and nearing a all time high.


Each recurring vaccination lasts roughly have the length of time as the previous one. Three shots is about all she wrote. Get your yearly shot once we get through Omicron.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2022)

Optimistic.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 25, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m no expert and actually to high to look but do virus’s typically mutate this fast and so much? Ya I’ll look tomorrow but just a thought.


Mutates fast and 'so much' relative to what? If it would be 'fast and so much' would it still be typical? 

According to one relevant study a single human being can have an estimated corona virus population in its body that is roughly 17x larger than the human population on planet earth. A virus population replicates in a matter of hours/days instead of years, and grows more exponentially. Every time one of them (the cell it infected) replicates, an error may occur, resulting in a mutant. The majority of them are failures.

It's a botched comparison for many reasons but still, if you had roughly 4,000,000,000,000 planets with inbreeding hillbillies, would you consider it "fast" and so much, if every few months at one of those earths, a mutant is born, whose descendants, after 10,000 of breeding, can dominate the rest?


----------



## Sativied (Jan 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Continued virus survival, spread and virulence are all about the *evolutionary pressures* of multiple factors


Like an invasion of the wart aliens. They spare only humans who are more genetically predisposed to get warts, causing those humans to procreate preferably with the most warty other people, and then after thousands of years of breeding produce only wart people. Non-warts will be forced to go underground, where they can't see shit, so most of them die. Except the descendants of one woman, who has a gene defect that caused her eyes to detect light of lower energy, giving her infrared vision. Somewhere in this infinite multiverse...


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Like an invasion of the wart aliens. They spare only humans who are more genetically predisposed to get warts, causing those humans to procreate preferably with the most warty other people, and then after thousands of years of breeding produce only wart people. Non-warts will be forced to go underground, where they can't see shit, so most of them die. Except the descendants of one women, who has a gene defect that caused her eyes to detect light of lower energy, giving her infrared vision. Somewhere in this infinite multiverse...


I want what you are smoking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

The Anti-vaccine Right Brought Human Sacrifice to America


Since last summer, the conservative campaign against vaccination has claimed thousands of lives for no ethically justifiable purpose.




www.theatlantic.com





In the early phases of the pandemic, as the coronavirus spread in the United States and doctors and pharmacists and supermarket clerks continued to work and risk infection, some commentators made reference—metaphorical reference, fast and loose and over the top—to ritual human sacrifice. The immediate panicky focus on resuming business as usual in order to keep the stock market from crashing was the equivalent of “those who offered human sacrifices to Moloch,” according to the writer Kitanya Harrison. That first summer, as Republicans settled into their anti-testing, anti-lockdown, anti-mask, nothing-to-worry-about orthodoxy, Representative Jamie Raskin, a Democrat, said it was “like a policy of mass human sacrifice.” The anthropology professor Shan-Estelle Brown and the researcher Zoe Pearson wrote that people who continued to do their jobs outside their homes were essentially victims of “involuntary human sacrifice, made to look voluntary.” Meanwhile, people on the right likewise compared the inconvenience of closing down public places to ritual sacrifice.

I got in on the analogy too: After Donald Trump’s first big indoor pandemic campaign rally in June 2020, I made a crack on Twitter that for the 6,000 MAGA folks attending it was like a “human sacrifice to please the leader.” And indeed at least once during the month before the rally, Trump played the part of a gung-ho godlike king presiding over the glorious sacrificial deaths of his subjects. When asked, during an Oval Office encounter with the press, whether the nation will “just have to accept the idea that … there will be more deaths” as a result of his open-everything-up-now plan, he said, “I call these people warriors, and I’m actually calling now … the nation, warriors. We have to be warriors.”

“Warriors,” “mass human sacrifice”: These were high-pitched figures of speech studding a debate about our political economy—whether and how governments should intervene to keep people and businesses financially afloat, and how many lives were worth how much of a hit to the economy. Beneath the polemics this discourse was at least fundamentally rational, a weighing of social costs against social benefits.

Today, however, the economy is no longer in jeopardy; unemployment rates and salaries have returned to pre-pandemic levels; GDP per person is higher than it was at the end of 2019; personal savings are growing, and businesses are starting up faster than ever; corporate profits and stock prices are at record highs. And for more than a year, we’ve had astoundingly effective vaccines that radically reduce the risk of hospitalization and death from COVID-19. All of which means that for a long time now the right’s ongoing propaganda campaign against and organized political resistance to vaccination, among other public-health protocols, has been killing many, many Americans for no reasonable, ethically justifiable social purpose.

In other words, what we’ve experienced certainly since the middle of 2021 is literally ritual human sacrifice on a mass scale—the real thing, comparable to the innumerable ghastly historical versions.

Anthropologists define ritual sacrifice as societies’ organized killing of people in order to please supernatural beings and—the unspoken real-world part—to fortify the political and economic power of those societies’ elites. The tradition is right there in the first book of the Bible, when God commands Abraham to prove he loves him by murdering his son, and then only at the last second lets Abraham off the hook. For thousands of years in societies all over the world, small-scale and large-scale human sacrifice was common.

One big difference between then and now is the likelihood of death. In sacrificial spectacles hundreds and thousands of years ago, almost all of those chosen to die died, whether or not they had volunteered, whereas only a fraction of the people now volunteering to die by forgoing vaccinations actually do. It’s the new and improved modern version of mass human sacrifice.
more...


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 26, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Like an invasion of the wart aliens. They spare only humans who are more genetically predisposed to get warts, causing those humans to procreate preferably with the most warty other people, and then after thousands of years of breeding produce only wart people. Non-warts will be forced to go underground, where they can't see shit, so most of them die. Except the descendants of one woman, who has a gene defect that caused her eyes to detect light of lower energy, giving her infrared vision. Somewhere in this infinite multiverse...


Didn’t the underground people have flashlights? And how many times did compound W stock split? I see a movie deal !


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 26, 2022)

*COVID-19 will continue but the end of the pandemic is near*


"By March, 2022 a large proportion of the world will have been infected with the omicron variant. With continued increases in COVID-19 vaccination, the use in many countries of a third vaccine dose, and high levels of infection-acquired immunity, for some time global levels of SARS-CoV-2 immunity should be at an all time high. For some weeks or months, the world should expect low levels of virus transmission.

I use the term pandemic to refer to the extraordinary societal efforts over the past 2 years to respond to a new pathogen that have changed how individuals live their lives and how policy responses have developed in governments around the world. These efforts have saved countless lives globally. New SARS-CoV-2 variants will surely emerge and some may be more severe than omicron. Immunity, whether infection or vaccination derived, will wane, creating opportunities for continued SARS-CoV-2 transmission. Given seasonality, countries should expect increased potential transmission in winter months.
The impacts of future SARS-CoV-2 transmission on health, however, will be less because of broad previous exposure to the virus, regularly adapted vaccines to new antigens or variants, the advent of antivirals, and the knowledge that the vulnerable can protect themselves during future waves when needed by using high-quality masks and physical distancing. COVID-19 will become another recurrent disease that health systems and societies will have to manage. For example, _*the death toll from omicron seems to be similar in most countries to the level of a bad influenza season in northern hemisphere countries. The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention estimated the worse influenza season during the past decade in 2017–18 caused about 52 000 influenza deaths with a likely peak of more than 1500 deaths per day.*_
11
The era of extraordinary measures by government and societies to control SARS-CoV-2 transmission will be over. After the omicron wave, COVID-19 will return but the pandemic will not."





__





DEFINE_ME






www.thelancet.com





LOL now LANCET is going on the death troll cult human sacrifice side, just wait them also to be dead and all will be ok fellow obsessed covidists !


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

Please never vaccinate.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

It's Wednesday so that means a new outbreak of something bad.










Dangerous, deadly avian flu found at new site in NC as poultry farmers remain on high alert :: WRAL.com


A "highly pathogenic" and deadly strain of bird flu, carried from Europe by migrating waterfowl, has been found in 40 birds shot by hunters in North Carolina.




www.wral.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2022)

See above for the article mentioned
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Kurt Andersen: Anti-Vax Right Brought Human Sacrifice To America*





Kurt Andersen joins Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss his new piece in the Atlantic examining how the “main features” of historical societies that practiced mass human sacrifice have “absolute parallels” with what Republican leaders are doing to their own voters today by pushing anti-vaccination propaganda as a means of “social control.”


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

tRUmptards killing themselves by virus to please the dear leader is the only positive thing in this pandemic.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Please never vaccinate.


Yeah keep getting salty love that friend ! Facts are facts just say Lancet is pushing death troll cult by saying pandemic will be soon over !


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

Omicron is very hardy and it's survival on surfaces is the greatest of any variant, washing hands may be more important with it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

*For 1st time in Michigan history, more people died than were born in 2020*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

So the official plan is to let the unvaccinated get infected and either die or decide to get vaccinated, rinse and repeat till there are no more unvaccinated.










Thread by @DavidSteadson on Thread Reader App


@DavidSteadson: Let's talk about herd immunity. But first, lets talk about herds. Here is a herd of cows. But if you look closely, it's not a herd of cows. It's several herds of cows. I count...




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> So the official plan is to let the unvaccinated get infected and either die or decide to get vaccinated, rinse and repeat till there are no more unvaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same plan for the vaccinated too, only we won't get as sick or fill the hospitals.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

Better hope so.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 26, 2022)

Well...the children's museum had to close because anti Vax people kept being stupid. It's pretty great, sure am proud of humanity. 









Children's Museum In Denver To Close For 10 Days Due To Angry Reactions From Visitors Over Mask Policy


The Children's Museum of Denver at Marsico Campus will be closing for the next 10 days due to the behavior of some guests who have been objecting to the museum's mask policy.




denver.cbslocal.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2022)

rules are rules...why throw away something as rare and valuable as a human heart on a fucktard who is highly likely to die from stupidity before another year is out?
they need to give him a brain, then we can talk about a heart...


----------



## printer (Jan 26, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Well...the children's museum had to close because anti Vax people kept being stupid. It's pretty great, sure am proud of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"We are just tired of COVIS!"


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

Record number of people hospitalized in Israel.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

Denmark is seeing a huge spike in children being hospitalized.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 26, 2022)

I wonder what the venn diagram would look like for people that screwed up the kids museum vs people that screwed up traffic by insisting on driving in the far left lane until right before the exit to said museum and then veering their f150 across four lanes. Because freedom, fuck you. Same mindset.

I can all those dudes Todd. Todd is an asshole that drives a big ass truck like a dick. He wears wrap around sunglasses.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

If runaway hospitalizations of children follows everywhere, this let it rip idea is going to kill and maim a lot of kids.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2022)

*Levitz: ‘Fox News Is Literally Killing Its Viewers’ With Covid Lies*





Eric Levitz on vaccination gap: “Partisanship is more powerful than anything else. And you really can’t explain that without the irresponsibility of Republican and conservative elites in broadcasting this message that endangers the people that trust them.”


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

Deaths are still rising in South Africa.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

SARS-CoV-2 Remains Infectious on Refrigerated Deli Food, Meats, and Fresh Produce for up to 21 Days


SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, has been detected on foods and food packaging and the virus can infect oral cavity and intestinal cells, suggesting that infection could potentially occur following ingestion of virus-contaminated foods. To determine the relative risk of infection from...




www.mdpi.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Differences in environmental stability among SARS-CoV-2 variants of concern: Omicron has higher stability


We analyzed the differences in viral environmental stability between the SARS-CoV-2 Wuhan strain and all variants of concern (VOCs). On plastic and skin surfaces, Alpha, Beta, Delta, and Omicron variants exhibited more than two-fold longer survival than the Wuhan strain and maintained...




www.biorxiv.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If runaway hospitalizations of children follows everywhere, this let it rip idea is going to kill and maim a lot of kids.


Here is what is currently acceptable, this doesn't count flu, just RSV.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Each year in the United States, RSV leads to on average approximately 58,000 hospitalizations with 100-500 deaths among children younger than 5 years old and 177,000 hospitalizations with 14,000 deaths among adults aged 65 years or older._

https://emergency.cdc.gov/han/2021/han00443.asp


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Yeah I've heard the speech that we accept 60,000 flu deaths each season, problem is there are 3,000 a day now,so let it rip is crazy.
Looking at the latest studies,some already peer reviewed, things are headed down a dark path, this is only getting started.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

Don't focus on the hospital, focus on the idiot who refused the vaccine, find his information sources for instance. Doctors want to save valuable organs for those who are trying to live and do everything they can to do so. He must be pretty well brain washed to be this stupid, most people would be grateful for the chance and would do everything the doctors required.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Hospital patient without COVID shot denied heart transplant


A Boston hospital is defending itself after a man's family claimed he was denied a new heart for refusing to be vaccinated against COVID-19, saying most transplant programs around the country set similar requirements to improve patients’ chances of survival. The family of D.J. Ferguson said in...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Here's a little clue, go back and look at the SARS studies, covid is just disguised in a milder early form.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah I've heard the speech that we accept 60,000 flu deaths each season, problem is there are 3,000 a day now,so let it rip is crazy.
> Looking at the latest studies,some already peer reviewed, things are headed down a dark path, this is only getting started.


We have all heard it from the antivaxxers, but once this wave blows through and the case numbers fall, the conversation will have to be had about what is acceptable. In some government quarters the call has already been made and annual deaths from flu and RSV are being considered as this thing becomes endemic and most likely seasonal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Here's a little clue, go back and look at the SARS studies, covid is just disguised in a milder early form.


Sars was deadly when compared to covid sars2 and I'm glad we nipped it in the bud. Hopefully this doesn't mutate into something worse. Omicron is milder (hospitalizations and deaths) and does confer immunity to previous strains like delta. If omicron were as virulent as delta the hospitals would be completely fucked and both the vaxxed and unvaxxed appear to be getting off easier, though the vaxxed and previously infected do much better. There would be many more than 2000 deaths a day if it was as virulent as delta, considering the volume of infections.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Get back to me when things get ugly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Get back to me when things get ugly.


They are ugly now and there are reports this wave has peaked in places, but don't look for a uniform recovery across America, but the experts figure it should be much better in a month.









Yes, Omicron Is Loosening Its Hold. But the Pandemic Has Not Ended.


With spotty immunity in the population and a churn of new variants, the coronavirus is likely to become a persistent but hopefully manageable threat.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

If they don't come up with a new approach on the vaccine we are fucked. They've discovered that covid-19 can infect cells in more ways than just ACE2. Another little tid bit is covid causes damage to the bodies repair system all the way down the DNA level. Covid leaves behind waste like plaques that cause brain disease and others that cause cancer. Did you know long covid involves infection of the brain stem? I'm not getting this info from facebook or some conspiracy theory website. It comes from research papers, many of them peer reviewed. I think "let it rip" is a act of desperation that will only speed up mutation and make things worse,if that's possible.

Ok, I'm a tinfoil hat wearing crazy, enjoy the mild covid.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are ugly now and there are reports this wave has peaked in places, but don't look for a uniform recovery across America, but the experts figure it should be much better in a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo I’m assuming you haven’t been licking door knobs yet? Didn’t you suggest I should go to a covid party a while back, and just get it over with? My daughters next door neighbour just died after contracting covid from his son (fully vaxxed) who works at a resort. Not sure about vax status or underlying health issues but still sad as fuck for the family .


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If they don't come up with a new approach on the vaccine we are fucked. They've discovered that covid-19 can infect cells in more ways than just ACE2. Another little tid bit is covid causes damage to the bodies repair system all the way down the DNA level. Covid leaves behind waste like plaques that cause brain disease and others that cause cancer. Did you know long covid involves infection of the brain stem? I'm not getting this info from facebook or some conspiracy theory website. It comes from research papers, many of them peer reviewed. I think "let it rip" is a act of desperation that will only speed up mutation and make things worse,if that's possible.
> 
> Ok, I'm a tinfoil hat wearing crazy, enjoy the mild covid.


Your not crazy (unless you are in fact wearing an aluminum hat lol). This virus along with all of the other shit happening is like watching an end of times movie. A lot going on right now that scares the hell out of me for my kids future .


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

DIY's approach is puppies and rainbows for all, I'm the couk down the street.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Your not crazy (unless you are in fact wearing an aluminum hat lol). This virus along with all of the other shit happening is like watching an end of times movie. A lot going on right now that scares the hell out of me for my kids future .



I haven't posted things I've read because they sound like one of those movies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah I've heard the speech that we accept 60,000 flu deaths each season, problem is there are 3,000 a day now,so let it rip is crazy.
> Looking at the latest studies,some already peer reviewed, things are headed down a dark path, this is only getting started.


 the average over the last ten years is 34,000 influenza deaths a year...that's a lot, but covid has killed 875,000 over 2 years...that's an average of 437,000 a year, or 12.65 times as many....any time a magat tells you "it's just the flu"...point this out to them..


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Those numbers are not real and the real ones are much higher,they aren't counting all the people that died later from complications of covid after their so called recovery.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Take 2020 when this started, they claim 352,000 died of covid but there were 470,000 excess deaths that year, what killed the other 118,000?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Those numbers are not real and the real ones are much higher,they aren't counting all the people that died later from complications of covid after their so called recovery.


It is a shame that the typical brainwashed death cultist stops listening at 'those numbers are not real', and assumes that it is because of whatever batshit crazy narrative they decided that they felt like buying.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Even if only 20% get long covid and die later from it, what will that number really look like.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 27, 2022)

Imagine if we were in a pre-Obamacare era and this hit. Everyone that had it would have a preexisting condition that they got insurance coverage pulled from them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

When I try to tell some friends about what covid can do to the human body, half of them don't like hearing it, not because they don't believe it, they just don't like thinking about bad things, it's human nature.


hanimmal said:


> Imagine if we were in a pre-Obamacare era and this hit. Everyone that had it would have a preexisting condition that they got insurance coverage pulled from them.



Insurance companies are already denying claims for covid claiming pre existing conditions with the covid comorbidities, if you're a fat diabetic they may turn you down because you had a pre-existing condition.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Sooo I’m assuming you haven’t been licking door knobs yet? Didn’t you suggest I should go to a covid party a while back, and just get it over with? My daughters next door neighbour just died after contracting covid from his son (fully vaxxed) who works at a resort. Not sure about vax status or underlying health issues but still sad as fuck for the family .


Sorry to hear about your loss and no doorknob licking for me, if fact I'm hunkered down and a week past my boost. My level of socialization will be determined by the state of the hospitals and level of community spread, it'll also be wearing a mask.

Covid is going to infect everybody sooner or later and I saw on the news that there are people deliberately trying to get infected after a boost, I'm not one of them and don't advocate it. I did mention it in jest though, but didn't think you would take it seriously, thinking about it, is not the same as promoting it. I believe it would be better to wait for it to come naturally, not to mention more ethical. The hospitals are full right now and there will soon be antiviral therapeutics, but it's not a question of if, but of when we will become infected, the experts appear to be in agreement on that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Killed him only 12 hrs after he tested positive, that's some mild shit.










Veteran and Nurse Dies of COVID After Testing Positive at Work: 'Everything Happened Quickly'


Jeff Sales, who was fully vaccinated and worked in a COVID-19 unit at his Florida hospital, had a pre-existing heart condition




people.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If they don't come up with a new approach on the vaccine we are fucked. They've discovered that covid-19 can infect cells in more ways than just ACE2. Another little tid bit is covid causes damage to the bodies repair system all the way down the DNA level. Covid leaves behind waste like plaques that cause brain disease and others that cause cancer. Did you know long covid involves infection of the brain stem? I'm not getting this info from facebook or some conspiracy theory website. It comes from research papers, many of them peer reviewed. I think "let it rip" is a act of desperation that will only speed up mutation and make things worse,if that's possible.
> 
> Ok, I'm a tinfoil hat wearing crazy, enjoy the mild covid.


You are correct in all you say, however we are up against a hard reality and sensible people are already doing all they can. Governments have little choice in the matter too and not much room to maneuver, since pandemic fatigue is widespread. In America I expect it will get worse than here, since we have a high vaxx rate, but that will just slow it down and spread the pain over a longer period of time, while lessening severe illness and death considerably.

Of course there will be long term maiming and disability from covid, however evidence indicates the severity of this is usually related to the severity of the illness. A milder case in a vaxxed person should produce less damage than a severe case, the sicker you get, the more damage done.

I'm not minimizing this plague or even taking an optimistic approach, just one based on the latest expert opinion and they've been giving those with a large grain of salt lately. It's just how I see things playing out over the next year, provided we don't get hit with a more contagious and virulent strain. A more virulent strain has to overcome one major hurdle though, it has to be more contagious than omicron to compete and survive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Killed him only 12 hrs after he tested positive, that's some mild shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take the "mild" thing up with Dr. Fauci and the half dozen other experts I've seen on TV using the term in relation to omicron. They are speaking statistically, omicron still kills lot's of unvaxxed and vaxxed people, just not as many as delta would have. The fact is a large part of the expert community hope we will ride on omicron's back out of the pandemic, Fauci called it a "viral vaccine". 

Like it or not this is the reality of the situation, eventually we will all deal with covid, omicron or some other version, until better vaccines come along. We should have home testing and antiviral therapeutics available when we do though, but these won't be used in every case because they will want people to develop natural immunity to new strains too. We already accept a lot of deaths every year from flu and RSV, this will be added to the list of seasonal woes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> When I try to tell some friends about what covid can do to the human body, half of them don't like hearing it, not because they don't believe it, they just don't like thinking about bad things, it's human nature.
> 
> 
> 
> Insurance companies are already denying claims for covid claiming pre existing conditions with the covid comorbidities, if you're a fat diabetic they may turn you down because you had a pre-existing condition.


How about if they are unvaxxed? If obesity, diabetes, or a heart condition are preexisting conditions, then so is being unvaxxed in a declared pandemic.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

I'm sure the assholes running insurance companies are republicans, so they don't give a shit about them, they deny claims, it's what they do.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> the latest expert opinion and they've been giving those with a large grain of salt lately



i listen to what the CDC and the WHO say, because they have a better understanding of whats going on globally and locally than almost anyone else, but it seems like the further we get into this, the less they actually know....
yes, it is new territory, we've never been in a pandemic with the amount of world travel and world commerce we have now, and no ones ever had to deal with this...and that's why i still listen to the CDC and the WHO...but they are starting to fail to inspire confidence. of course, the alternative is joe rogan and steve bannon...so i guess i'll keep listening to the CDC and the WHO...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

These Four Factors Are Linked To Higher Long-COVID Risk, Study Suggests


These Four Factors Are Linked To Higher Long-COVID Risk, Study Suggests




www.iflscience.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

This doesn't include much about omicron, but I imagine the red line would blow off the top of the chart.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The extraordinary success of Covid-19 vaccines, in two charts


Deaths tell one story of the pandemic. The lives saved tell another.




www.vox.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Every 35 seconds, 1 American dies of COVID-19, according to the seven-day average.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5075422
> i listen to what the CDC and the WHO say, because they have a better understanding of whats going on globally and locally than almost anyone else, but it seems like the further we get into this, the less they actually know....
> yes, it is new territory, we've never been in a pandemic with the amount of world travel and world commerce we have now, and no ones ever had to deal with this...and that's why i still listen to the CDC and the WHO...but they are starting to fail to inspire confidence. of course, the alternative is joe rogan and steve bannon...so i guess i'll keep listening to the CDC and the WHO...


cool image

We have learned a lot since the beginning of the epidemic and yes, it does feel as if we know less. 

Dunston-Kugler won a Nobel prize on that very concept. As we gain more knowledge our understanding of how little we know also grows.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If they don't come up with a new approach on the vaccine we are fucked. They've discovered that covid-19 can infect cells in more ways than just ACE2. Another little tid bit is covid causes damage to the bodies repair system all the way down the DNA level. Covid leaves behind waste like plaques that cause brain disease and others that cause cancer. Did you know long covid involves infection of the brain stem? I'm not getting this info from facebook or some conspiracy theory website. It comes from research papers, many of them peer reviewed. I think "let it rip" is a act of desperation that will only speed up mutation and make things worse,if that's possible.
> 
> Ok, I'm a tinfoil hat wearing crazy, enjoy the mild covid.


I don't think you are a tinfoil hat type. It's just that we are out of options. I can self isolate and only go to gatherings where everybody has been recently tested and are negative. We aren't even a large minority in this country. Most people can't do that. 

What is a working person to do?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 27, 2022)

FFS 








Truck convoy rolls into Kingston, Ont.


The 'freedom convoy' arrived in Kingston, Ont. early Thursday evening, the latest stop for the trucking convoy protesting COVID-19 vaccine mandates and other government restrictions.



ottawa.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They started here in NS, but I figure they are idiots and wasting their time, soon the government won't care about proof of vaccination, if I'm reading the tea leaves right. Once all the unvaxxed and a large number of the vaxxed have been infected with omicron, the government won't care. They will need POV if they want to cross the border, they can protest all they want about it.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> What ever is going on in Ohio doesn't sound right, the symptoms are extreme and numerous. Feeling like you have broken glass in your joints, one guy said he had a burning tingling sensation in his skull at the brain stem area,lots have serious headaches for days uncontrollable nose bleeds and others have symptoms similar to lupus,rashes and cold sores. Maybe there is just so many cases that these rarer symptoms just seem normal now but I don't think that's whats going on.


Maybe it’s exacerbating or piling on symptoms they already had from terrible environmental/safety regulations.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

The Irish government says they believe that 114,500 people there have long covid and they don't know if they can take care of them all. How big is that number in the US?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Just did a quick calculation based on the population of the two countries. That means there should be 7.5 million long covid patients in the US.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5075422
> i listen to what the CDC and the WHO say, because they have a better understanding of whats going on globally and locally than almost anyone else, but it seems like the further we get into this, the less they actually know....
> yes, it is new territory, we've never been in a pandemic with the amount of world travel and world commerce we have now, and no ones ever had to deal with this...and that's why i still listen to the CDC and the WHO...but they are starting to fail to inspire confidence. of course, the alternative is joe rogan and steve bannon...so i guess i'll keep listening to the CDC and the WHO...


Back in the day, before the internet, the pronouncements of the CDC were divine writ, we never got to see the few scientific papers that lead to their conclusions. Now there are thousands of research teams globally cranking out papers of various quality about a dynamic novel situation in real time. We even have pre print articles that have not been peer reviewed and of course expert opinion and all kinds of other information on the internet. I'm just talking about the legitimate sources and media here, not the for profit disinformation system and there are thousands of those from across the globe.

So things are different and so are attitudes, we can now see the sausage of public health policy being made and the ingredients that go into to it in great detail. The CDC and other experts have learned right along with the rest of us during the pandemic as the data and variants emerged. We did learn a few things though, vaccines and masks work to reduce the spread and impact of this disease. We also learned who the selfish bastards were and that the antivaccer idiots can't think straight. In many cases the dumb brainwashed bastards are willing to die to own the libs, more useful information.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Just did a quick calculation based on the population of the two countries. That means there should be 7.5 million long covid patients in the US.


More, because vaccination rates are much lower in America and that probably means more long covid.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5075575


This is exactly why it’s healthy to start with “I know nothing and everything I think I know is quite possibiy not so”. Allows you to skip straight to “it’s starting to make sense“ and avoids doubling down on wrong. It’s at the second dot most people start anchoring their self-esteem to their knowledge, which makes the next two steps hard to reach. That’s where intellectual honesty comes into play. Once you’re on the segment of the path to the last dot, you‘ll realize knowledge comes from authoritative sources only and the democracy of knowledge is the start of idiocracy.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 27, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys have nails, you know what needs to be done.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, they were highly effective...this is the first i heard of them, and hope it's the last...
and what a bunch of fucking dumbasses, a whole train of unvaccinated fucks, traveling from town to town, spreading happiness, and covid.......................


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, they were highly effective...this is the first i heard of them, and hope it's the last...
> and what a bunch of fucking dumbasses, a whole train of unvaccinated fucks, traveling from town to town, spreading happiness, and covid.......................


If they are all unvaxxed their convoy should peter out as it crosses the country, one by one they will get infected and drop out. They remind me of those antivaxx celebrities and hate radio jocks who catch covid and croak. If people want to run around in public with out a mask or vaccine, fuck them, the only issues I have is them clogging up the hospitals and pissing off the staff. In Canada tax payers foot the bill for these idiots, so I guess I care about the money wasted too, not to mention the vulnerable they needlessly infect.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2022)

Sativied said:


> This is exactly why it’s healthy to start with “I know nothing and everything I think I know is quite possibiy not so”. Allows you to skip straight to “it’s starting to make sense“ and avoids doubling down on wrong. It’s at the second dot most people start anchoring their self-esteem to their knowledge, which makes the next two steps hard to reach. That’s where intellectual honesty comes into play. Once you’re on the segment of the path to the last dot, you‘ll realize knowledge comes from authoritative sources only and the democracy of knowledge is the start of idiocracy.


We are at the "this is harder than it looks" part of the curve. Getting our asses kicked by a tiny bit of mRNA is humiliating.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they are all unvaxxed their convoy should peter out as it crosses the country, one by one they will get infected and drop out. They remind me of those antivaxx celebrities and hate radio jocks who catch covid and croak. If people want to run around in public with out a mask or vaccine, fuck them, the only issues I have is them clogging up the hospitals and pissing off the staff. In Canada tax payers foot the bill for these idiots, so I guess I care about the money wasted too, not to mention the vulnerable they needlessly infect.


pretty much my attitude as well, i don't want them to do this shit because of all the innocent people they can infect, but if they drop dead while they're doing it, no big loss


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Omicron survives up to 8 days on plastic surfaces, new study finds


The Japanese researchers found Omicron can last up to eight days on plastic surfaces and 21 hours on skin.




www.euronews.com


----------



## printer (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5075701


*Op-Ed: Rural Hospitals Struggling With COVID Care*
*— ICUs stretched past the breaking point*

by Natalia Solenkova MD, PhD 








Op-Ed: Rural Hospitals Struggling With COVID Care


ICUs stretched past the breaking point




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

The Devil take the unvaxxed...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------








England lifts COVID restrictions as omicron threat recedes


Most coronavirus restrictions, including mandatory face masks, have been lifted in England after Britain’s government said its vaccine booster rollout successfully reduced serious illness and COVID-19 hospitalizations




abcnews.go.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

How do they suggest that the vaccine resistant get their first dose? Dart gun? There's always the omicron viral vaccine, but it clogs up hospitals. There should be an oral covid vaccine soon, or there was suppose to be one, perhaps that will help to get the numbers up.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








UK Covid efforts should target unvaccinated, says expert


Vaccine expert says focus should shift away from booster programme and be directed to first doses




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

Here is an interesting vaccine candidate, one of several oral vaccines being developed.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Oravax inks oral COVID-19 vaccine supply deal amid talks about public listing


Oravax Medical has taken an early step toward the commercialization of its oral COVID-19 vaccine by




www.fiercepharma.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

Another vaccine pill that could be an effective future booster. There are problems running the clinical trials of new covid vaccines because of new variants and most people are already vaccinated. The anti vaxxers and reluctant won't take experimental vaccines on clinical trial, shit they won't even take effective FDA approved vaccines!









Vaxart oral Covid-19 vaccine: could trial execution obstacles delay market entry?


Oral Covid vaccine by Vaxart has obvious and potentially surprising advantages, but has many potential trial execution obstacles.




www.clinicaltrialsarena.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

*Scientist explains how they're creating a universal Covid vaccine*


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They started here in NS, but I figure they are idiots and wasting their time, soon the government won't care about proof of vaccination, if I'm reading the tea leaves right. Once all the unvaxxed and a large number of the vaxxed have been infected with omicron, the government won't care. They will need POV if they want to cross the border, they can protest all they want about it.


This convoy started in Alberta actually, they are heading east to Ottawa, go figure . And it’s just fucking stupid. There was a huge contingent of supporters waving them on ....... about 20 lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

South Africa is starting a new wave of BA2. Scientists now say a omicron BA1 infections immunity may only last weeks and then you can get omicron BA2. Two covid infections in a month sounds great for the human body,fucking idiots, so much for herd immunity.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> This convoy started in Alberta actually, they are heading east to Ottawa, go figure . And it’s just fucking stupid. There was a huge contingent of supporters waving them on ....... about 20 lol.



Elon Musk is publicly supporting them so my guess is he's paying the bills for this rolling freak show.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> This convoy started in Alberta actually, they are heading east to Ottawa, go figure . And it’s just fucking stupid. There was a huge contingent of supporters waving them on ....... about 20 lol.


They must be coming from both ends cause they were in NS the other day heading west.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

Incidence of new onset type 1 diabetes increased 57% among San Diego children in the first year of the pandemic! 
Does that sound normal?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> South Africa is starting a new wave of BA2. Scientists now say a omicron BA1 infections immunity may only last weeks and then you can get omicron BA2. Two covid infections in a month sounds great for the human body,fucking idiots, so much for herd immunity.


We will have herd immunity, but it won't be what people think, people will continue to get sick repeatedly, though not severely ill (they hope). It will be a long term immunity that kicks in after a time and it takes the body a bit of time to get up to speed, remember the antibodies and start cranking them out. Annual boosts should help quite a bit and so should the antiviral drugs that aren't affected by mutations like antibodies are. However they might limit the use of antiviral medications to allow people to develop natural immunity and only use them for those at risk and the elderly.

We can't look too far ahead with covid, there will be mutations and medical breakthroughs, there are already other vaccines, drugs and antibodies in testing. There are issues with vaccine testing moving forward because most people are vaxxed and the unvaxxed won't be test subjects!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

Many peoples immune system will be damaged with each infection, it will eventually kill them. I've read the studies on other SARS viruses that do that very thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Incidence of new onset type 1 diabetes increased 57% among San Diego children in the first year of the pandemic!
> Does that sound normal?


There are kidney issues too as well as other organ problems in adults and no doubt adults will have diabetes issues too. That statistic is alarming though and needs further study, a big issue is the low vaxx rate among kids and the fact that under 5 can't be vaccinated yet. I would imagine the more serious the case the more likely they would develop complications and we know that vaccination among kids works very well to reduce serious or even symptomatic cases..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Many peoples immune system will be damaged with each infection, it will eventually kill them. I've read the studies on other SARS viruses that do that very thing.


That could be true, but it has been shown there is long term cross immunity with other coronaviruses and our immune systems remember previous infections of many diseases. We may still become ill while the remembered immune response kicks in though. It could also be a case of what doesn't kill ya makes ya stronger. If you end up in a hospital on a ventilator I imagine it will take a round or two out of ya, same for having part of your lungs fucked by covid. Covid appears to be a crap shoot, some people suffer serious consequences and others appear to be unscathed, but as you get older your odds get progressively worse.

If what you say is generally true for covid then waves of infection wouldn't pass as the population develops immunity naturally. The previously infected seem to have better outcomes with subsequent infections of other stains, just like the vaxxed do, according to a recent large study I posted here.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

Oh there may be a percentage of the population that covid may not affect through a genetic difference, I just believe they are a minority.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Oh there may be a percentage of the population that covid may not affect through a genetic difference, I just believe they are a minority.


That would not be surprising. I recall reading an article about HIV resistance in a percentage of people tied to a genetic difference. That same genetic difference was theorized to also confer immunity to bubonic plague.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

Yes, there is even a difference in fatality rates by sex, 63% are men and 37% are women, and another difference by blood type. The sex difference is probably tied to the immune system, females have a different immune system because of child birth, the body usually attacks foreign DNA but in pregnancy it accepts and protects it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Oh there may be a percentage of the population that covid may not affect through a genetic difference, I just believe they are a minority.


it may be wishful thinking on my part, but i suspect i may be one of those people...i've been exposed so many times i can't even count them anymore, and still haven't had more than a very light cold in the past two years...i have been vaccinated for quite a while, but people would come to work infected, wouldn't tell anyone, they'd come to work and talk about how their kids or spouses or w/e had it, and here they are, to pass it along, and i walk among 14,000,000 ( yes, 14,000,000) tourist a year that come here...i HAVE been exposed, and if i got it, it was completely asymptomatic..


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

Where did Omicron come from? Three key theories


The highly transmissible variant emerged with a host of unusual mutations. Now scientists are trying to work out how it evolved.




www.nature.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Elon Musk is publicly supporting them so my guess is he's paying the bills for this rolling freak show.


Go fund me up to 6.2 mil  ...... the worlds gone mad.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Go fund me up to 6.2 mil  ...... the worlds gone mad.


no, that's fine, that's 6.2 mill that a republican piece of shit won't get their hands on and use to further damage our country...that's one of the few good things trump is doing, the magats are doing, and antivaxxers are doing, they're all taking donations and keeping that money out of the hands of the republican party...
oh, wait, this is going on in Canada, isn't it? well, i'm sure you have at least a few assholes that won't be getting their hands on that money.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 29, 2022)

Every major hospital in Arkansas, Texas, Missouri, Kansas and Nebraska has no beds for transfer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

*COVID-19 deaths, hospitalizations hit record highs in Canada*


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 29, 2022)

Sure doesn’t seem mild ! Think I’ll bunker down a bit longer ........ not that that’s a struggle, I don’t like people much lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 30, 2022)

Dr's and nurses are saying hospitals are running out of basic supplies like syringes and oxygen lines not just beds and meds. Health care is basically shut down and the ER without supplies is the only option.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2022)

https://www.wral.com/coronavirus/i-m-willing-to-die-nc-man-refuses-life-saving-kidney-transplant-over-vaccine-requirement/20106699/

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/denial-of-heart-transplant-to-unvaccinated-patient-has-anti-vaxx-community-up-in-arms/vi-AAThOJw

first, FUCK BOTH OF THESE FUCKING MORONS...they are stupid and made their choices.
second, hospitals have long had rules you had to follow, and conditions you had to meet to be eligible for an organ transplant. why on earth would they suspend those rules and conditions now? why shouldn't they be allowed to make their own rules? and why would they waste a rare and valuable human organ on a fucktard dumbass who refuses to protect themselves, when they have multiple people who can use that organ, and many who have no problems following the rules?
rules, mind you, that are in place for exactly this reason, so that rare and valuable medical resourcs aren't wasted on people who don't take the situation seriously.
so, in summary, FUCK BOTH OF THESE FUCKING MORONS, AND ANYONE WHO DOESN'T FUCKING LIKE IT.
thank you


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 30, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Sure doesn’t seem mild ! Think I’ll bunker down a bit longer ........ not that that’s a struggle, I don’t like people much lol.


Unfortunately our provincial government has given up the fight. Top doctors in the health ministry say we should learn to live with Covid, so buckle up.

I’d go back to getting groceries delivered if my daughter wasn’t in school.


----------



## injinji (Jan 30, 2022)

A local update. My aunt and most of her kids and grandkids have it. She hasn't had the vaccine and when we talked to her this morning, she couldn't stop coughing. (she has stayed home for over a year, so someone brought it to her)

Sister's father in law has it. He has had the jab, but was on death's door anyway, so we are really worried for him. Sister spent a few minutes with him two days ago, and then she spent time around me. I'm hoping not enough time had passed for her to be positive.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 30, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Unfortunately our provincial government has given up the fight. Top doctors in the health ministry say we should learn to live with Covid, so buckle up.
> 
> I’d go back to getting groceries delivered if my daughter wasn’t in school.


I hear you. Still get groceries but that’s about it. My girlfriend is a hairdresser so I’m guessing I have been/going to be, exposed at some point. It is what it is at this point. I’m just going to as careful as I can and take precautions to limit others as much as possible re wear mask, disinfect Hands and cart when entering stores, the stuff everyone who actually cares about others and themselves should do.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> A local update. My aunt and most of her kids and grandkids have it. She hasn't had the vaccine and when we talked to her this morning, she couldn't stop coughing. (she has stayed home for over a year, so someone brought it to her)
> 
> Sister's father in law has it. He has had the jab, but was on death's door anyway, so we are really worried for him. Sister spent a few minutes with him two days ago, and then she spent time around me. I'm hoping not enough time had passed for her to be positive.


I’m thinking it’s a dice roll re a positive results. I’ve had two couples close to me where only one has been infected. Both outcomes were mild as well. I’ve also heard from people I know that felt horrible but recovered within a few days (all fully vaxxed). Wish you the best .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Dr's and nurses are saying hospitals are running out of basic supplies like syringes and oxygen lines not just beds and meds. Health care is basically shut down and the ER without supplies is the only option.


Guess what? There is a global shortage of supplies, as hospitals are overwhelmed everywhere and it is the unvaxxed seriously ill who are gobbling up most of the supplies. Omicron circled the globe in a couple of weeks and everyone has been hit at once. The sad part about it is this time it didn't have to be that way, we have vaccines and most of the hospitalized are unvaxxed and they tend to stay there longer and need more treatment.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 30, 2022)

It seems obvious the politicians are not listening to the scientists about the let it rip strategy, I don't remember seeing a single one saying it was a good strategy, quite the opposite. Makes you wonder what they are thinking, at least the ones that aren't trying to bring down democracy. Are the economies around the world nearing collapse? Are health care systems around the globe nearing collapse? Are governments worried about citizens turning on them? Seems obvious to me that covid doesn't have lasting natural immunity and neither do the current vaccines so lasting herd immunity is a fairy tale. Omicron has shattered any hope of even short term herd immunity with scientists announcing that you can catch omicron BA1 recover and catch omicron BA2 a few weeks later. Let it rip was decided upon before they new omicron broke the whole herd immunity thing. It must have been a hail mary strategy based on the false hope of herd immunity along with the it's mild lie, it's only mild if you're vaccinated compared to not. Omicrons severity is more like the original variant and is milder than delta but not mild in any general sense. Were they hoping that with omicron being so infectious and wrongly believing it was mild along with the herd immunity myth took a chance that looks like it may backfire spectacularly. They must have thought it would wash over the population with less sickness and death and they could finally reach herd immunity despite the antivaxers. At this point the antivaxers are not keeping us from herd immunity because immunity doesn't last, but they will collapse the health care system with their stupidity and maybe the economy too. The only thing that will get us out of this downward spiral is a new vaccine that takes a different approach and gives longer immunity, if it's even possible with our current level of knowledge and tech.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> It seems obvious the politicians are not listening to the scientists about the let it rip strategy, I don't remember seeing a single one saying it was a good strategy, quite the opposite. Makes you wonder what they are thinking, at least the ones that aren't trying to bring down democracy. Are the economies around the world nearing collapse? Are health care systems around the globe nearing collapse? Are governments worried about citizens turning on them? Seems obvious to me that covid doesn't have lasting natural immunity and neither do the current vaccines so lasting herd immunity is a fairy tale. Omicron has shattered any hope of even short term herd immunity with scientists announcing that you can catch omicron BA1 recover and catch omicron BA2 a few weeks later. Let it rip was decided upon before they new omicron broke the whole herd immunity thing. It must have been a hail mary strategy based on the false hope of herd immunity along with the it's mild lie, it's only mild if you're vaccinated compared to not. Omicrons severity is more like the original variant and is milder than delta but not mild in any general sense. Were they hoping that with omicron being so infectious and wrongly believing it was mild along with the herd immunity myth took a chance that looks like it may backfire spectacularly. They must have thought it would wash over the population with less sickness and death and they could finally reach herd immunity despite the antivaxers. At this point the antivaxers are not keeping us from herd immunity because immunity doesn't last, but they will collapse the health care system with their stupidity and maybe the economy too. The only thing that will get us out of this downward spiral is a new vaccine that takes a different approach and gives longer immunity, if it's even possible with our current level of knowledge and tech.


there have been countless outbreaks before this, and the world didn't curl up and go away....and it won't this time.
while i think it may be far from over, corona won't wipe out the world population, this isn't captain trips from the stand, it's a mutated form of the virus that causes the common cold and the flu...this mutation wasn't quite as beneficial as they thought it was, but it's still "milder" than delta was, and there is still just as good a chance that the next variant will indeed be the herd immunity spreader we've all been hoping for. there's a much better chance of it mutating into something less harmful than into something more harmful, but it may take it a while to get there, and if it mauls unvaccinated people getting there, so much the better as far as i'm concerned


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 30, 2022)

I've never said it was the end of mankind, just that this is going to kill and maim a lot more people than they are saying but you keep clinging to your herd immunity that will never happen. And not all viruses get milder over time, covid-19 has gotten worse with every major variant until omicron.










Debunking the idea viruses always evolve to become less virulent


The concept can be traced back to a theory from the late 1800s.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## mooray (Jan 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.wral.com/coronavirus/i-m-willing-to-die-nc-man-refuses-life-saving-kidney-transplant-over-vaccine-requirement/20106699/
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/denial-of-heart-transplant-to-unvaccinated-patient-has-anti-vaxx-community-up-in-arms/vi-AAThOJw
> 
> ...


I'm all for personal accountability, but all these people are really guilty of is being afraid and dumb. Sad for them, but really fuck the predators that exploit it, whom are probably vaccinated.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2022)

mooray said:


> I'm all for personal accountability, but all these people are really guilty of is being afraid and dumb. Sad for them, but really fuck the predators that exploit it, whom are probably vaccinated.


the truth is out there, practically everywhere you look...you have to make an effort at ignoring it....i have no sympathy for anyone...ANYONE who isn't vaccinated now, without a valid, real MEDICAL reason...if you choose to listen to joe rogan over Anthony Fauci...fuck you...if you chose to listen to steve bannon at all, fuck you...you say it's the predators that are exploiting the stupid, i say it's the stupid empowering the predators....
but the predators are killing off their base, which coincidentally is the same base as trump, and the republicunts, and the white hate nation...so soon enough, there won't be enough of them left to do any real damage, especially after most of their leadership is in maximum security, doing hard time till they're doddering old men


----------



## mooray (Jan 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the truth is out there, practically everywhere you look...you have to make an effort at ignoring it....i have no sympathy for anyone...ANYONE who isn't vaccinated now, without a valid, real MEDICAL reason...if you choose to listen to joe rogan over Anthony Fauci...fuck you...if you chose to listen to steve bannon at all, fuck you...you say it's the predators that are exploiting the stupid, i say it's the stupid empowering the predators....
> but the predators are killing off their base, which coincidentally is the same base as trump, and the republicunts, and the white hate nation...so soon enough, there won't be enough of them left to do any real damage, especially after most of their leadership is in maximum security, doing hard time till they're doddering old men


But think of how deep they're in at this point. Think about how much of yourself that you'd have to accept as wrong/stupid/whatever, in additional to the group betrayal aspect. That's some hardcore self-preserving psychology that a person would have to overcome all on their own. That just doesn't happen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I've never said it was the end of mankind, just that this is going to kill and maim a lot more people than they are saying but you keep clinging to your herd immunity that will never happen. And not all viruses get milder over time, covid-19 has gotten worse with every major variant until omicron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once it has attained a stable highly contagious variant, be that more or less virulent, it creates a bar that other variants must pass, it has to be more contagious to spread. Omicron 2 is the most contagious variant so far and nature selects these things based on contagiousness, not virulence, that is a crap shoot, but contagiousness is selected for by natural forces. So any covid variant worse than O2 will have to be more contagious and that is a high bar, since O2 is probably as, or more contagious than measles.

In any case there is not much we can do about it in the short term, other than mitigate the effects as much as we can with vaccines and eventually antiviral pills and new antibodies. Wearing a mask and not becoming a victim would be helpful too, since the hospitals are swamped. Opening up is contingent on the state of the hospitals and right now they are fucked with everything in short supply.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2022)

mooray said:


> But think of how deep they're in at this point. Think about how much of yourself that you'd have to accept as wrong/stupid/whatever, in additional to the group betrayal aspect. That's some hardcore self-preserving psychology that a person would have to overcome all on their own. That just doesn't happen.


yeah, and that's why i have so little sympathy for them, they're already a lost cause, and i write lost causes off and move on to causes that can still be realized


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 30, 2022)

What is NeoCoV? This mysterious virus is spreading (again) among bats in South Africa


What is the NeoCov virus? Is it a new virus?




www.deseret.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)

NYC sees rapid decline in Covid-19 cases. Here are the latest figures.


The city's positivity rate Saturday was 4.83 percent, the lowest of any region in the state.




www.politico.com


----------



## Sativied (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Are the economies around the world nearing collapse? Are health care systems around the globe nearing collapse? Are governments worried about citizens turning on them?


For some european countries clearly a combi of all of the above, but the last one actually seems to be a key factor. While it's just a small loud minority who's protesting, an increasing majority is constantly complaining about the measures. Since the alternatives are far left or far right, the politicians and parties currently in power are willing to go far to please the populace.


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2022)

mooray said:


> I'm all for personal accountability, but all these people are really guilty of is being afraid and dumb. Sad for them, but really fuck the predators that exploit it, whom are probably vaccinated.


I feel sorry for the older folks especially. My aunt is in her late 80's and when she asked her doctor, he would only tell her it was up to her. He couldn't recommend or not recommend the shot. So if she dies from this, the doctor is partly to blame in my opinion.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> NYC sees rapid decline in Covid-19 cases. Here are the latest figures.
> 
> 
> The city's positivity rate Saturday was 4.83 percent, the lowest of any region in the state.
> ...



But BA2 was only detected there a few days ago, the merry-go-round only stops to let more passengers on.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> NYC sees rapid decline in Covid-19 cases. Here are the latest figures.
> 
> 
> The city's positivity rate Saturday was 4.83 percent, the lowest of any region in the state.
> ...


4.8%? Used to be around 12% most waves in NL, now it it's over 50% in NL. 61% last saturday. That includes many who test routinely even when they have no symptoms.

From that article: "You’ll hear a lot about living with Covid in the weeks ahead. But living with Covid cannot mean ignoring that too many continue to die from this virus,”

But then how many is too many. In NL with current daily deaths (less than 5) it'll be less than the flu. Similar vax rate as NYC. If we can get a similar rapid decline too...

Not looking anything like that right now though, we got a new record, over 112K positives on a single day, weekly average 68K. Record was 12K in pre-omicron waves. Hospitalizations still low, though as expected slightly increasing. ICU admissions still very low but no longer declining either. 200 people in ICU, compared to 1400 max during first wave.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2022)

Sativied said:


> 4.8%? Used to be around 12% most waves in NL, now it it's over 50% in NL. 61% last saturday. That includes many who test routinely even when they have no symptoms.
> 
> From that article: "You’ll hear a lot about living with Covid in the weeks ahead. But living with Covid cannot mean ignoring that too many continue to die from this virus,”
> 
> ...


I don't expect a steady linear decline, but oscillations trending lower over time. As this continues and becomes endemic, hospitalizations and deaths will be the metric used by public health officials and the media. Lot's of things will change the game moving forward, including improved and oral vaccines, more antiviral pharmaceuticals and better broad spectrum antibodies. Many heath experts and officials are hoping to ride out of the pandemic on omicron and vaxxed immunity, it's not like we have much of a choice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2022)

*Omicron outcompetes omicron, official data*





Risk assessment for SARS-CoV-2 variant: VUI-22JAN-01 (BA.2)


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

Don't let all the dead bodies fool you,it's mild.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the truth is out there, practically everywhere you look...you have to make an effort at ignoring it....i have no sympathy for anyone...ANYONE who isn't vaccinated now, without a valid, real MEDICAL reason...if you choose to listen to joe rogan over Anthony Fauci...fuck you...if you chose to listen to steve bannon at all, fuck you...you say it's the predators that are exploiting the stupid, i say it's the stupid empowering the predators....
> but the predators are killing off their base, which coincidentally is the same base as trump, and the republicunts, and the white hate nation...so soon enough, there won't be enough of them left to do any real damage, *especially after most of their leadership is in maximum security, doing hard time till they're doddering old men
> *




Trump has put pardons for all 1/6 Insurrectionists on the table.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 31, 2022)

a friend just came back from Texas, she's moving back for the grandkids and has had Covid at least 2x; the cough? you don't want to know about it. she told me that no one is wearing a mask; i was watching some SoFla news see what's happening on my old turf. No ones wearing masks there either.

i'm never giving up my mask even after they say it's done..once you hear that cough? it's like jumping into a cold pond


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2022)

IHME COVID-19 insights blog


IHME director and lead modeler Dr. Christopher J.L. Murray shares insights from our latest COVID-19 model run.




www.healthdata.org










bullet points:

- Global level rates of infections topping 120 million per day
- The transmissibility of the omicron variant is so high that rates of infection are not affected by many factors that had been important during earlier surges. Typical time between first detection of the variant in a country or locale and peak infection rates is about 22 days. Doesn't matter where, South Africa, US, India, UK. 
- Worldwide the surge will peak and decline by Feb or March.
- Two outlier nations that have zero Covid policies are failing. New Zealand has already seen community cases of omicron infection and the Governor has said they will not lock down. A surge in Covid cases is just a week or two away.. China's lockdown policy, they believe, will fail. They expect peak in case rate to occur by late Feb to mid-March. 
- They are expecting a next variant to emerge that will cause a new surge in infection. No idea whether it will cause more sickness or not. Either are possible.
- Anti-viral drugs have not been incorporated into their modeling. He expects they will make a difference in a good way but it's not clear in this article what that means.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> IHME COVID-19 insights blog
> 
> 
> IHME director and lead modeler Dr. Christopher J.L. Murray shares insights from our latest COVID-19 model run.
> ...


perfect! i had it at mid-march.

but then the babies are crying..what do they fucking not understand?









Governors say they told Biden US needs to 'move away from the pandemic' at White House meeting


A bipartisan group of governors told President Joe Biden that the country needs to "move away from the pandemic," Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson said at the White House Monday.




www.cnn.com





we have 1M infections daily; we're going to get right on this^^^^and 'move away from the pandemic'.



perhaps if your fat, blubbery unvaxxed asses would stop clogging our hospitals?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't let all the dead bodies fool you,it's mild.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077733


'we need to move away from the pandemic'.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> perfect! i had it at mid-march.
> 
> but then the babies are crying..what do they fucking not understand?
> 
> ...


What Dr. Murray said about this: _As we look beyond the current Omicron wave, COVID will become a recurrent disease that can be managed by health systems, like other infectious diseases such as flu. _

Regarding my actions when flu season approaches, I get the annual flu shot and forget about it unless I or somebody near me get sick. I don't wear a mask, I don't avoid crowds, I work out at health club, I don't ask people to get tested before we get together for dinner, I go out to restaurants every now and then. In other words, I don't pay much attention to the flu season other than get vaccinated.

I think Dr Murray is saying we are heading toward that paradigm some time this spring.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Once it has attained a stable highly contagious variant, be that more or less virulent, it creates a bar that other variants must pass, it has to be more contagious to spread. Omicron 2 is the most contagious variant so far and nature selects these things based on contagiousness, not virulence, that is a crap shoot, but contagiousness is selected for by natural forces. So any covid variant worse than O2 will have to be more contagious and that is a high bar, since O2 is probably as, or more contagious than measles.
> 
> In any case there is not much we can do about it in the short term, other than mitigate the effects as much as we can with vaccines and eventually antiviral pills and new antibodies. Wearing a mask and not becoming a victim would be helpful too, since the hospitals are swamped. Opening up is contingent on the state of the hospitals and right now they are fucked with everything in short supply.


there's a second version of Omicron?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> there's a second version of Omicron?


Yep, it's taking over from it, apparently slightly less virulent and more contagious, vaccination and boosting, same drill as with O1.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

Well apparently got banned from the vaccine thread just for having said not everyone is threatened the same by covid.
Or was it because i said young and healthy people had ridiculously low chance to get severly sick and die ?
You guys are just fearing believers and won't accept some obvious facts as this two.
But go ahead moderator, ban me of this thread also for sharing facts and official statistics ! 












Données COVID-19 par vague selon l'âge et le sexe au Québec | INSPQ
 

Répartition et taux des cas, décès et hospitalisations liées à la COVID-19 par vague selon l'âge et le sexe au Québec.




www.inspq.qc.ca


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

Triggered snowflake loves to whine.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Triggered snowflake loves to whine.


Funny how the only thing you have to answer instead of admitting simple facts, is pure censorship ^^ but anyway keep it up friend ! And if you're old and fat get vaccinated !


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

I admit you're simple,how's that.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I admit you're simple,how's that.


Yeah because admitting not everyone is threatened the same by covid, and admitting young and healthy people have really low chance to be severly sick and die, would be so hard for your poor biaised delusional believing mind


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm also laughing at you incel.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm also laughing at you incel.


yeah keep staying in denial i love that


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

Sad little troll has no converts today.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Sad little troll has no converts today.


see ? that's exactly how you think it's working. Believers that may be converted to another belief. These are facts mate, facts you keep denying, staying in your delusional beliefs, even when you got official statistics right under your nose


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

According to real scientists the effects of covid on Tcells and the immune system are cumulative.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> According to real scientists the effects of covid on Tcells and the immune system are cumulative.


Yeah and according to reality not everyone is threatened the same by covid and young healthy people have really low chance to get severly sick and die !


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

You do know there are other people on the planet besides the young and healthy, you're not to sharp so I'm just checking.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

How long do you think before you're banned from this thread?


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> You do know there are other people on the planet besides the young and healthy, you're not to sharp so I'm just checking.


and ? told you to get vaccinated if you're an old fat ass


captainmorgan said:


> How long do you think before you're banned from this thread?


Banned for sharing facts and official statistics ? We'll see, but wouldn't be surprised since how much the denial and disbelief is strong even amongst moderators apparently !


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> How long do you think before you're banned from this thread?


I was going to ask the same thing. 
You don’t get banned for having an opinion that runs counter to others in the politics section. You do for being a dick, spam posting and incessantly arguing with people while spreading alt-right talking points. Say your piece and move on.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I was going to ask the same thing.
> You don’t get banned for having an opinion that runs counter to others in the politics section. You do for being a dick, spam posting and incessantly arguing with people while spreading alt-right talking points. Say your piece and move on.


It won't be long, these trolls are mentally unstable and before long he will have a outburst, that's what his teachers used to call it but it means triggered.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Well apparently got banned from the vaccine thread just for having said not everyone is threatened the same by covid.
> Or was it because i said young and healthy people had ridiculously low chance to get severly sick and die ?
> You guys are just fearing believers and won't accept some obvious facts as this two.
> But go ahead moderator, ban me of this thread also for sharing facts and official statistics !
> ...


Not arguing about the data, just don't agree with the implied conclusion that old people are worthless.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I was going to ask the same thing.
> You don’t get banned for having an opinion that runs counter to others in the politics section. You do for being a dick, spam posting and incessantly arguing with people while spreading alt-right talking points. Say your piece and move on.


here we go again, alt right trolling fallacious argument in order to avoid simple facts. So boring guys find something relevant !
Statistics comes from National Institute of Public Health of Quebec, but yeah sure they also are alt right trolls !

Also funny how wishing death of other people based on their vaccinal status is considered ok for moderators, but not arguing with facts and official statistics ^^


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Not arguing about the data, just don't agree with the implied conclusion that old people are worthless.


Never said nor implied that but if you say so !


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> It won't be long, these trolls are mentally unstable and before long he will have a outburst, that's what his teachers used to call it but it means triggered.


Yeah, in his mind he’s “winning” and “owning” for sure now, in addition to snowflaking. I see the hint about not spam posting went over the special one’s head.

Edit:
I’m kind of tempted to report one of his replies and cite the reason as “user is a triggered incel snowflake and is being an insufferable dick” but figure the mods have bigger fish to fry.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Not arguing about the data, just don't agree with the implied conclusion that old people are worthless.



If the unimaginable happened and he got someone pregnant without rape and she gave birth to a disabled child, he would take the baby out in the woods and bash it's skull in.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Never said nor implied that but if you say so !


You posted a pile of data without discussion or conclusions. I interpret your obsession with who is dying and who is not as your lack of caring about those elders who are dying at high rates. I agree they are dying at higher rates than young people. 

I conclude from your data that younger people should do everything they are able to do to prevent infecting immune compromised people, including the elderly. That would include getting vaccinated. 

Your posts lead me to believe you don't care. Are you saying otherwise? If so, do tell.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If the unimaginable happened and he got someone pregnant without rape and she gave birth to a disabled child, he would take the baby out in the woods and bash it's skull in.


Let's hope his shitty personality and poor hygiene would prevent that from happening.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Yeah, in his mind he’s “winning” and “owning” for sure now, in addition to snowflaking. I see the hint about not spam posting went over the special one’s head.


Lol. Sent three or four messages on the vaccine thread while responding to other dude, don't think it's what you call spamming. Didn't notice because it was irrelevant. And our dear captainmorgan posting each single day, many times a day here showing us his obsession, go and ban him for spamming also ! Oh wait, he's thinking the same of you so he can stay. 
Responded here cause i couldn't respond on the other thread, that's just that friend.



Fogdog said:


> You posted a pile of data without discussion or conclusions. I interpret your obsession with who is dying and who is not as your lack of caring about those elders who are dying at high rates. I agree they are dying at higher rates than young people.
> 
> I conclude from your data that younger people should do everything they are able to do to prevent infecting immune compromised people, including the elderly. That would include getting vaccinated.
> 
> Your posts lead me to believe you don't care. Are you saying otherwise? If so, do tell.


Discussion was done on another thread i couldn't answer !

I agree with you about protecting elders and weak, but as i said this morning, even the french prime minister says you still can infect and be infected while being vaxed.
I don't think you should consider a broken tool as the basis of an useful strategy. But we already talked about that and couldn't agree so no need to do this again.
And of course life of elders are important, i do have elders close to me and of course i do care about their health.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Let's hope his shitty personality and poor hygiene would prevent that from happening.




He keeps referring to me as fat even tho I have a very healthy BMI. I think he may have some weird fat fetish like those fellas in the movie Deliverance.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> He keeps referring to me as fat even tho I have a very healthy BMI. I think he may have some weird fat fetish like those fellas in the movie Deliverance.


IF you're an old and fat ass, didn't say you was my friend.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

Come on man, nobody believes you have friends.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Come on man, nobody believes you have friends.


more salt please !


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> He keeps referring to me as fat even tho I have a very healthy BMI. I think he may have some weird fat fetish like those fellas in the movie Deliverance.


Squeal like a piggy Captain!


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Squeal like a piggy Captain!


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 31, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> View attachment 5077897


You need to watch Deliverance to fully get the reference about squealing like a pig. It predates South Park by 25-30 years.
Edit:
Even though we differ on vaccine views, fair warning that it’s a tough watch. Not an uplifting movie at all. Disturbingly graphic.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Lol. Sent three or four messages on the vaccine thread while responding to other dude, don't think it's what you call spamming. Didn't notice because it was irrelevant. And our dear captainmorgan posting each single day, many times a day here showing us his obsession, go and ban him for spamming also ! Oh wait, he's thinking the same of you so he can stay.
> Responded here cause i couldn't respond on the other thread, that's just that friend.
> 
> 
> ...


People who are vaccinated are less likely to pass on the infection. If you care, then get vaccinated. Simple as that.









The omicron subvariant is more contagious, but vaccinated people are less likely to spread it, study finds


People who were fully vaccinated actually transmitted BA.2 less than BA.1, the currently dominant omicron strain.




www.cnbc.com





Maybe large bold font will help.

HEALTH AND SCIENCE
*The omicron subvariant is more contagious, but vaccinated people are less likely to spread it, study finds*


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> You need to watch Deliverance to fully get the reference about squealing like a pig. It predates South Park by 25-30 years.
> Edit:
> Even though we differ on vaccine views, fair warning that it’s a tough watch. Not an uplifting movie at all. Disturbingly graphic.


Yes, didn't see it for now sorry didn't get the reference ! Not a problem for me, would watch it thanks for advice !



Fogdog said:


> People who are vaccinated are less likely to pass on the infection. If you care, then get vaccinated. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think it's simple as that personaly, and elders close to me do agree and don't blame me for not wanting to be vaxed.
And you're talking to me as an individual, but yeah if we apply this to the whole population this is even less simple.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

But you know better.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> But you know better.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077901


Isn't that cherry picking at his best. "One guy tweeted his own conclusion".

Let's see how big can be the death rate.. oh wait, WHO are surely misinformation spreading alt right trolls i guess.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> He keeps referring to me as fat even tho I have a very healthy BMI. I think he may have some weird fat fetish like those fellas in the movie Deliverance.


The truth eludes him. For example:


DurumGallico said:


> Yes, didn't see it for now sorry didn't get the reference ! Not a problem for me, would watch it thanks for advice !
> 
> 
> Don't think it's simple as that personaly, and elders close to me do agree and don't blame me for not wanting to be vaxed.
> And you're talking to me as an individual, but yeah if we apply this to the whole population this is even less simple.


lulz 

Try to sound out the words.

*Less Likely To Infect Others*

Do I need to explain that? You showered us with data that you wanted to believe and now you reject data that you don't. Not very objective of you.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

You bore me retard.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The truth eludes him. For example:
> 
> lulz
> 
> ...


oh no i don't reject it, i said that even considering this fact you shared. And never assumed our mutual friend captainmorgan was fat.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm done playing with the retard for today.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> oh no i don't reject it, i said that even considering this fact you shared.


Maybe I'm falsely assuming you care.

If you do care, the second part follows: get vaccinated to protect others.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe I'm falsely assuming you care.
> 
> I you do care, the second part follows: get vaccinated to protect others.


We don't agree on the second part, and it's not a matter of being vax or unvax, people from both status do agree with me.
But we won't agree and so no need to do another roll again, and i'm a bit tired also.
Wish you a good night !


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> We don't agree on the second part, and it's not a matter of being vax or unvax, people from both status do agree with me.
> But we won't agree and so no need to do another roll again, and i'm a bit tired also.
> Wish you a good night !


It's not a matter of lack of agreement.

I agree that the data you posted tells us that older people are more likely to be harmed by Covid. I've posted reports detailing that unvaccinated people are more likely to transmit the disease than vaccinated people are. If you care about the people around you, get vaccinated. The facts that support that conclusion. Assuming you care.

I also agree that you are at the end of your rope with your arguments and must go to another forum to troll because you lost your argument here.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm done playing with the retard for today.


Boring is the worst.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Yeah and according to reality not everyone is threatened the same by covid and young healthy people have really low chance to get severly sick and die !


Now now, let's play nice.
No need for debate, but it's fun to read so keep going 
@DurumGallico is right
The end of argument/discussion/whatever 

COVID-19 Deaths by Age

Provisional COVID-19 Deaths by Sex and Age | Data | Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (cdc.gov)

According to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, COVID-19 is deadliest among older populations. In fact, through February 17, 93 percent of COVID-19 deaths nationwide have occurred among those ages 55 or older. Only 0.2 percent were younger than 25. This trend can also be found on the state level.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

Dumb gets irritating.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

Maybe the dimwit thinks anyone over 55 should just walk into the woods and not come back.


----------



## mooray (Jan 31, 2022)

Bring law to the lawless...?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2022)

*Fox News Silent After Guest Dies Of Covid*





Chris Hayes: For ratings, for fame, for cynical, monetary purposes, that network—overseen by CEO Suzanne Scott—has decided to fan the flames of vaccine resistance. And it's getting thousands of people killed. And when those people die, they are of course forgotten by Fox News.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2022)

Health officials are hinting at ending COVID restrictions (and not because of the truckers)


While viruses such as smallpox and polio can be stamped out through aggressive vaccination, COVID-19 is simply too infectious to be eliminated entirely




nationalpost.com





*Health officials are hinting at ending COVID restrictions (and not because of the truckers)*
While viruses such as smallpox and polio can be stamped out through aggressive vaccination, COVID-19 is simply too infectious to be eliminated entirely

_In recent months, epidemiologists have been increasingly of the view that the endgame to the COVID-19 pandemic would be the disease retreating into the background as an endemic illness. While viruses such as smallpox and polio can be stamped out through aggressive vaccination, COVID-19 is simply too infectious to be eliminated entirely.

“I think many experts believe that so-called herd immunity may not be achievable with this virus because it undergoes constant evolution. So what you’re looking at is this endemic state where people will get reinfected over time as immunity wanes,” chief public health officer Theresa Tam told a House of Commons health committee in mid-January._


----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's not a matter of lack of agreement.
> 
> I agree that the data you posted tells us that older people are more likely to be harmed by Covid. I've posted reports detailing that unvaccinated people are more likely to transmit the disease than vaccinated people are. If you care about the people around you, get vaccinated. The facts that support that conclusion. Assuming you care.
> 
> I also agree that you are at the end of your rope with your arguments and must go to another forum to troll because you lost your argument here.


No i simply went to bed and watched movies before sleeping 

You don't want to hear that your equation is way too simple, and yes it's a matter of agreement. You don't want to hear more and you stick to your simple equation, which i don't agree with.


----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 1, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Now now, let's play nice.
> No need for debate, but it's fun to read so keep going
> @DurumGallico is right
> The end of argument/discussion/whatever
> ...


Finally someone who can admit simple facts ! But beware, got banned from another thread only for enunciate these facts.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> He keeps referring to me as fat even tho I have a very healthy BMI. I think he may have some weird fat fetish like those fellas in the movie Deliverance.


Maybe he's fantiasy


DurumGallico said:


> Finally someone who can admit simple facts ! But beware, got banned from another thread only for enunciate these facts.


Fuck 'em
Keep it up, it's needed.
Never give in
Without debate/discussion in an intelligent fashion, this forum is useless.
Your OK in my book


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2022)

Seems like the vaccine enthusiasts have the upper hand, in their minds. How about tolerating people with different opinions and choices made, rather than berating and shamelessly mocking them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

So take advice from idiots,got it.


----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> So take advice from idiots,got it.


i wonder if someday you'll have anything clever to say instead of your childish and ridiculous insults my friend.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> So take advice from idiots,got it.


You would be the idiot if you take their advice


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

When you say something insightful, let me know.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 1, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> i wonder if someday you'll have anything clever to say instead of your childish and ridiculous insults my friend.


If he did, would you listen?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> When you say something insightful, let me know.


Cool projection


----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If he did, would you listen?


Of course ! I'm not the one behaving like a child and refusing a calm and respectful exchange.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> i wonder if someday you'll have anything clever to say instead of your childish and ridiculous insults my friend.


Too many in here with ignorant medical opinions based on what they hear on the tv from talking head ignorant shitty journalists. The most obvious bs is that you have no immunity after 6 months, I have even posted about memory b lymphocytes to no avail.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 1, 2022)

It looks like most countries are going to treat it like an epidemic by the summer anyway.


----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 1, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Too many in here with ignorant medical opinions based on what they hear on the tv from talking head ignorant shitty journalists. The most obvious bs is that you have no immunity after 6 months, I have even posted about memory b lymphocytes to no avail.


A few will share scientific datas and such, but only if it fits in their apocalyptic story, and still refuse to admit obvious things we shared earlier. Same who accuse me of cherry picking... l' hôpital qui se moque de la charité as we say here.

In Switzerland it's considered 10 months of immunity. In France health minister decided he would reduce the 6 months delay to 4, with zero scientifical data supporting his decision.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 1, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> A few will share scientifical datas and such, but only if it fits in their apocalyptic story, but still refuse to admit obvious things we shared earlier. Same who accuse me of cherry picking... l' hôpital qui se moque de la charité as we say here.
> 
> In Switzerland it's considered 10 months of immunity. In France health minister decided he would reduce the 6 months delay to 4, with zero scientifical data supporting his decision.


It’s hard to take anyone who still uses “scientifical” in a sentence seriously.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Cool projection


Was meant for the other idiot.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2022)

zeddd said:


> How about tolerating people with different opinions and choices made, rather than berating and shamelessly mocking them.


That's a noble ideal, but due to Human nature very hard to attain.
Most people like feeling superior, it's reassuring to one's sensitive ego to know there's someone out there dumber than you.
I know that's how I feel, a mixture of satisfaction/sadness.
Satisfied with my life in general, because I know more than a few that weren't as fortunate as myself in what they had to contend with to simply exist, forget thriving.
Sad, because I'm surrounded by idiots & I'M LONELY!!!!
Seriously, I'm sad because it appears that we like to fuck each other over a lot, to win/conquer, more than anything else it seems.
Personally, I could give a fuck if I win, I'm just an old-time believer in that if you try your best. the best will happen.
That's it/very simple/try it  )
I learned as a child intolerance, from self-righteous fucking lying nuns/priests/brothers/monks or whatever those freaks designated themselves as.
They taught me that being different & having an opinion contrary to their ideals/theories is a path to Damnation & poverty of the Soul/wallet 
I swore I'd never be like those pricks & I lived my life outside of that culture.
So, I'm basically tolerant/ forgiving but anti-vaxers are self-serving/delusional/antisocial miscreants that should abide by the laws enacted by the democratic society that they exist in.
This ain't disobeying drug/tax laws, this is Life or Death stuff.
No vax?
Stay the fuck in your house, you are threat to me & my children & I will kill you if you come within 6' of me.
Why not?
I'd plead self defense
It would be an interesting court case at least & I'd feel superior


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Too many in here with ignorant medical opinions based on what they hear on the tv from talking head ignorant shitty journalists. The most obvious bs is that you have no immunity after 6 months, I have even posted about memory b lymphocytes to no avail.


I've listened and mostly agree with your arguments.

Dehumanizing antivaxxers because they made a choice that is different from the majority can be accurately cast as a form of tyranny/fascism/authoritarianism. That the choice to avoid this vaccine is based on woo woo ideas and not reality makes it difficult to think of antivaxxers as anything other than idiots. So, yes, I'm biased against people who make ignorant and stupid arguments, which is probably unfair but that's where it comes from.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I've listened and mostly agree with your arguments.
> 
> Dehumanizing antivaxxers because they made a choice that is different from the majority can be accurately cast as a form of tyranny/fascism/authoritarianism. That the choice to avoid this vaccine is based on woo woo ideas and not reality makes it difficult to think of antivaxxers as anything other than idiots. So, yes, I'm biased against people who make ignorant and stupid arguments, which is probably unfair but that's where it comes from.


I understand his point too and it’s why I liked his posts. I wish I could be a better person about it but my patience has worn thin and the ignorance and needless death just pisses me off. 

I always assumed the countless people who’ve told me I’m an asshole over the years just didn’t understand me. I’m beginning to realize, maybe they were right.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

Time to be a proud asshole.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> You can't fix stupid.


The problem isn't stupid people. The problem lies with their leaders, who aren't stupid. They are vile. At least that's what is happening in the US. In the US, we are divided between a group that has become radicalized and support a racist and fascist political ideology and those who are not. The vaccine has become a tribal badge that is loaded down with baggage that has nothing to do with science or vaccination. I think the situation in Europe is a different. I also think that Zedd is rightly pointing out that many who are in the majority in the US, those who are vaccinated and are trying to follow guidelines set out by health care professionals are drifting into their own psuedo science. He's advising a middle way. 

It's also inevitable that SARS-Cov2 will become another disease in this world that we will have to contend with just like we do others. Extreme measures (lockdowns, masks, "6 feet", etc.) were never about stopping the disease, it was about slowing its progress in order to give time for the development of vaccines and to prevent healthcare systems from crashing. We are almost at the point where we can stop taking all of those extreme measures. 

That said, @DurumGallico is an idiot. What can I say, I am biased against people who make stupid arguments to justify poor decisions.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I understand his point too and it’s why I liked his posts. I wish I could be a better person about it but my patience has worn thin and the ignorance and needless death just pisses me off.
> 
> I always assumed the countless people who’ve told me I’m an asshole over the years just didn’t understand me. I’m beginning to realize, maybe they were right.


Before vaccines were available, outrage at people who were careless was not wrong. The situation is different now. Time to adjust to the new.


----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That said, @DurumGallico is an idiot. What can I say, I am biased against people who make stupid arguments to justify poor decisions.


Well you didn't achieve to prove that, so it's just your opinion at this point. Having "vaccine are "more likely" to prevent transmission" as your only argument in favor of massive vaccination, is a really poor stance. But whatever, feel free to think i'm stupid and keep refusing valuable arguments if it makes you happy !


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

A proud idiot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2022)

I was stuck in Florida the past year. There are so many Trump fanboys and girls it’s a truly horrific scene. As much as I hated Oklahoma it was not as horrifying as Florida. I am headed to live back California next week and looking forward to living during this pandemic with more reasonable people who care more. It should be a welcome relief.


----------



## printer (Feb 1, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Too many in here with ignorant medical opinions based on what they hear on the tv from talking head ignorant shitty journalists. The most obvious bs is that you have no immunity after 6 months, I have even posted about memory b lymphocytes to no avail.


Then don't avail yourself if it bothers you.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Too many in here with ignorant medical opinions based on what they hear on the tv from talking head ignorant shitty journalists. The most obvious bs is that you have no immunity after 6 months, I have even posted about memory b lymphocytes to no avail.


The one shoe that I'm waiting to see drop is better information regarding longer term effects that take place after infection. Seems that it will be a few months before that becomes available. I've seen conflicting information regarding the protective value of vaccines from sequelae or long covid.


----------



## printer (Feb 1, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Well you didn't achieve to prove that, so it's just your opinion at this point. Having "vaccine are "more likely" to prevent transmission" as your only argument in favor of massive vaccination, is a really poor stance. But whatever, feel free to think i'm stupid and keep refusing valuable arguments if it makes you happy !


Will your valuable argument buy a cup of coffee?


----------



## mooray (Feb 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was stuck in Florida the past year. There are so many Trump fanboys and girls it’s a truly horrific scene. As much as I hated Oklahoma it was not as horrifying as Florida. I am headed to live back California next week and looking forward to living during this pandemic with more reasonable people who care more. It should be a welcome relief.


The rural areas aren't any better and even the larger cities can be weird.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2022)

mooray said:


> The rural areas aren't any better and even the larger cities can be weird.


Aren’t better as far as?


----------



## printer (Feb 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The one shoe that I'm waiting to see drop is better information regarding longer term effects that take place after infection. Seems that it will be a few months before that becomes available. I've seen conflicting information regarding the protective value of vaccines from sequelae or long covid.


Just got an update on My sister's husband's sister who did not believe in the vaccines and that there was a microchip in them so the government can track you.

As a review, she ended up in a coma due to covid and was put on a ventilator for ten days. She was transferred from the rural hospital, nursed back to life in the big city ICU, transferred back to the rural hospital as ICU rooms are in short supply. She has been discharged from her local hospital and now is being taught how breath on her own. She is not living on her own yet but with a caretaker until she is healthy enough to be on her own. 

Just think how much simpler her life would be if only she did not have aversion to the tracking chip. It is no worse than being tracked by your phone.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was stuck in Florida the past year. There are so many Trump fanboys and girls it’s a truly horrific scene. As much as I hated Oklahoma it was not as horrifying as Florida. I am headed to live back California next week and looking forward to living during this pandemic with more reasonable people who care more. It should be a welcome relief.


I love Southern California. Good luck!


----------



## mooray (Feb 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Aren’t better as far as?


Dirty trucks running around with nutjob flags here just as in Oklahoma.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I love Southern California. Good luck!


Thanks. I will be able to grow again safely without worry of law enforcement . I have a new light that I am looking forward to using . What a relief. Florida is an over policed scary place. I have surprise inspections at my apartment complex. They don’t even tell you what they are inspecting . It’s such bullshit. They came rudely knocking on the door for an inspection and my husband told them they couldn’t come in because he had Covid. Plus I unknowingly moved next door to a cop and his K9. I have had a lot of bad luck this past month so hopefully things will get better with this move. We will finally be out of the South . Never again.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2022)

mooray said:


> Dirty trucks running around with nutjob flags here just as in Oklahoma.


At least in Oklahoma weed was very OK and shops everywhere with lax laws. Florida is so much worse and the Republican mentality here is so much more extreme. Trump and hannity live here! There are youngsters sporting Trump haircuts and the Trump very expensive pickup trucks are much more insane with permanent airbrush portraits of Trump that must cost hundreds of thousands . These are very rich old Republicans
From all over the country that gather in Florida. The amount of assholism here if off the charts. Nothing touches it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm sure it's nothing, covid is mild now.










Evidence for Biological Age Acceleration and Telomere Shortening in COVID-19 Survivors - PubMed


The SARS-CoV-2 infection determines the COVID-19 syndrome characterized, in the worst cases, by severe respiratory distress, pulmonary and cardiac fibrosis, inflammatory cytokine release, and immunosuppression. This condition has led to the death of about 2.15% of the total infected world...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)

Congratulations to #teamfreedom. The US now has 75M cases and 888K deaths. And while there is only 2.5K deaths a day, there are 365 days in the year, so they do add up. You guys are winning. You must be so proud.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s hard to take anyone who still uses “scientifical” in a sentence seriously.


English is not his first language, I understand him, don’t you?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I've listened and mostly agree with your arguments.
> 
> Dehumanizing antivaxxers because they made a choice that is different from the majority can be accurately cast as a form of tyranny/fascism/authoritarianism. That the choice to avoid this vaccine is based on woo woo ideas and not reality makes it difficult to think of antivaxxers as anything other than idiots. So, yes, I'm biased against people who make ignorant and stupid arguments, which is probably unfair but that's where it comes from.


This is the meat and potatoes of the argument I’m after, my point is they are flawed humans like us and deserve compassion, or in American terms freedom of expression. Why debase ourselves by mocking and rejecting them. By doing so we reduce ourselves to a baseline which we would otherwise deplore.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The one shoe that I'm waiting to see drop is better information regarding longer term effects that take place after infection. Seems that it will be a few months before that becomes available. I've seen conflicting information regarding the protective value of vaccines from sequelae or long covid.


I’m not trying to be a cunt and I’m pretty wrecked on a clone only but there wasn’t a subject in the first clause so I’m not sure what you mean.
Edit: got it. I’m seeing long covid as patient specific


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> Congratulations to #teamfreedom. The US now has 75M cases and 888K deaths. And while there is only 2.5K deaths a day, there are 365 days in the year, so they do add up. You guys are winning. You must be so proud.


I haven't given up yet. Still masking up, still staying at home rather than enjoying life in public, got vaxxed, boosted and following CDC guidelines. Now that we have access to home test kits, I test myself before visiting my mother, who is in an assisted living facility that has not yet had even one guest come down with covid (so, one point for the good side). I figure on sticking to this script for at least a few more months.

But, I have to say, it's the virus that kicked our asses. Antivaxxers/Republicans didn't. The virus did. Maybe if the Delta and Omicron variants had not shown up. Maybe if the vaccines were better at preventing infection. Maybe if governments of the world were determined to vaccinate the world rather than just the rich. Maybe then we'd have done better.

As it is, this is what failure looks like. I can't say I've never lost. So, I know what to do. Pick myself up, dust myself off and figure out what's best given the new.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I’m not trying to be a cunt and I’m pretty wrecked on a clone only but there wasn’t a subject in the first clause so I’m not sure what you mean.


Why I'm not yet willing to go back to normal life:

The one shoe that I'm waiting to see drop is better information regarding longer term effects that take place after infection. Seems that it will be a few months before that becomes available. I've seen conflicting information regarding the protective value of vaccines from sequelae or long covid.

I'm curious if you have better information on the subject than I do. I'd very much like to go back to normal but not without better intelligence on the longer term risks.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

zeddd said:


> This is the meat and potatoes of the argument I’m after, my point is they are flawed humans like us and deserve compassion, or in American terms freedom of expression. Why debase ourselves by mocking and rejecting them. By doing so we reduce ourselves to a baseline which we would otherwise deplore.



Fuck um, they chose to infect,sicken and kill others as their freedumb of expression.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Why I'm not yet willing to go back to normal life:
> 
> The one shoe that I'm waiting to see drop is better information regarding longer term effects that take place after infection. Seems that it will be a few months before that becomes available. I've seen conflicting information regarding the protective value of vaccines from sequelae or long covid.
> 
> I'm curious if you have better information on the subject than I do. I'd very much like to go back to normal but not without better intelligence on the longer term risks.


The information is based on region, USA is hot right now. You also have a more dispersed population than U.K. so some in the USA have avoided the initial alpha and delta wave but omicron is more transmissible ie the viral load in aerosolised droplets is enough to transmit infection, this could mean that those who have avoided alpha and delta could get hit very hard by omicron unless they have had covid or have had 3 vax
So you are right currently for where you live.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Fuck um, they chose to infect,sicken and kill others as their freedumb of expression.


Yet they exist so what to do really?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Yet they exist so what to do really?


Nothing, these idiots are killing and maiming themselves by the millions.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

UK Deaths following a reinfection, the damage from covid is cumulative.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Nothing, these idiots are killing and maiming themselves by the millions.


Morgan,

What does that have to do with you?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Morgan,
> 
> What does that have to do with you?


This thing will not end unless EVERYONE works together, you don't actually believe these deplorables will see the light and start helping. So if mass suicide by morons helps bring this to a end, I'm all for it. We've squandered the first two years, lets hope it can still be turned around. I'm old and in questionable heath so I've already come to terms with dying and am ready, but I won't be pushed into my grave by a moron.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> This thing will not end unless EVERYONE works together, you don't actually believe these deplorables will see the light and start helping. So if mass suicide by morons helps bring this to a end, I'm all for it. We've squandered the first two years, lets hope it can still be turned around. I'm old and in questionable heath so I've already come to terms with dying and am ready, but I won't be pushed into my grave by a moron.


If we were 100% vaccinated, we'd still be getting infected with Omicron 1 & 2. We'd have far fewer cases of Covid but people will still be getting sick from the infection. Professionals in healthcare industry -- people trained and tested at wearing face masks -- almost all have been infected. Anybody working with the public, especially grocery stores, are either already infected or will be soon. In the past two weeks, 8 family members have come down with it. We went almost two years with nobody getting it and then this. 

It's no longer a matter that a person did "something wrong" and got it. Everybody is going to eventually. I'm not saying we should just roll over and open our legs, but the paradigm shifted when Delta and then Omicron arrived. I don't know what the next variant will be like but willing to bet it's going to be as transmissible as Omicron or worse. 

This doesn't even account for what's going on offshore. Vaccines are for wealthy nations. The poor ones are left to deal with it on their own and guess what? Omicron came from one of those regions. It came to the US and in less than a month, it kicked our collective asses. 

I am not disagreeing with you regarding the risks. I'm just saying that the times have changed and the tune you are singing is out of touch. Take care. Do what you need to do. I think you've said before that you have underlying health issues that may make you more vulnerable. So, please, do what you need to do. This thing is endemic or will be soon. Can't blame others for that. It's life.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

We'll see who's out of touch, the scientists I've been following are saying this "let it rip" strategy is political and is a disaster.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> We'll see who's out of touch, the scientists I've been following are saying this "let it rip" strategy is political and is a disaster.


Who knows what the future holds? But that's not the thread of our discussion. It's about hating on people suffering or dying from Covid. That tune is out of touch.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Who knows what the future holds? But that's not the thread of our discussion. It's about hating on people suffering or dying from Covid. That tune is out of touch.


How would you feel if Donald Trump died of Covid?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How would you feel if Donald Trump died of Covid?


good point.

I'll get off my high horse now.


----------



## printer (Feb 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How would you feel if Donald Trump died of Covid?


I would not be happy. Him and Elvis will live on together. Forever.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

So they know it damages the brain but a post-it note will fix it.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 1, 2022)

What I’ve seen is the some people that are antivax are not masking up and not social distancing. It is those people that deserve scorn and ridicule. If you decide not to vax then great, your choice, but still take all of the precautions needed to protect others. The spreading of bullshit lies and conspiracies about the covid is deplorable.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 1, 2022)

Finally a good use of Vax deniers; strip their organs. Win/Win....
*Kidney successfully transplanted from donor who died of COVID-19 after scientists tested tissue for virus








Kidney successfully transplanted from donor who died of COVID-19 after scientists tested tissue for virus


It may still be possible to safely use organs from donors with COVID-19, according to a new report on the successful transplantation of a kidney into a new patient from a person who had died of COVID-19 complications.



www.ctvnews.ca




*


----------



## xtsho (Feb 1, 2022)

Someone I knew and a friend of mine died a few hours ago from Covid. I was under the lady's car taking out the starter in the garage and she came out and said "He's gone". 

I'm still processing things. 

Makes my petty issues meaningless. 

I will say one thing. Any anti-vax, covid is fake, idiots better keep their crap to themselves if they come around me or there will be problems. I'm 100% done being nice with these morons.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Someone I knew and a friend of mine died a few hours ago from Covid. I was under the lady's car taking out the starter in the garage and she came out and said "He's gone".
> 
> I'm still processing things.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to read that your friend died, was he vaccinated?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 2, 2022)

Long COVID: Gut bacteria may be key


A first-of-its kind study finds evidence of a link between gut dysbiosis and the development of long COVID.




www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2022)

Sister's father in law got really bad last night, and they had him taken to the hospital. At first he refused to call for help, but when Sister's old man got down there and saw how bad he was, he over ruled his dad's objections. They are talking about bringing Hospice in if he doesn't bounce back pretty quick.

My aunt is having a hard time, but still at home.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 2, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I am sorry to read that your friend died, was he vaccinated?


Not fully.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> good point.


You're a gentleman. Reductio ad absurdum fallacies are never good points though.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 2, 2022)

Sativied said:


> You're a gentleman. Reductio ad absurdum fallacies are never good points though.


Absurd is a good description of the politics going on in the US right now. Vaccination status has become a tribal badge. I would feel relief if Trump hacked up some blood clots and died from Covid. It's not rational. Trumps fascist faction threatens lives in many ways. The fight or flight response toward threats is embedded in this discussion. 

It might be different in Europe. I'm guessing


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Why I'm not yet willing to go back to normal life:
> 
> The one shoe that I'm waiting to see drop is better information regarding longer term effects that take place after infection. Seems that it will be a few months before that becomes available. I've seen conflicting information regarding the protective value of vaccines from sequelae or long covid.
> 
> I'm curious if you have better information on the subject than I do. I'd very much like to go back to normal but not without better intelligence on the longer term risks.


wait and see approach on something we've got no experience with is prudent.

it was announced yesterday that when Denver's Pandemic rules expire the Governor is not renewing. the NGA was at the WH wants us 'to move away from the Pandemic'..so when will the fatties get their shots?









Governors say they told Biden US needs to 'move away from the pandemic' at White House meeting


A bipartisan group of governors told President Joe Biden that the country needs to "move away from the pandemic," Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson said at the White House Monday.




www.cnn.com





and STOP spreading the plague. Omicron is not the same..who ever heard of having to get a booster in six months after having two doses..which is why the fatties are putting us at risk.

this bullshit about 'bleedover' is just that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 2, 2022)

England estimates that 1.68% of the entire population has long covid, this number will continue to rise.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Absurd is a good description of the politics going on in the US right now. Vaccination status has become a tribal badge. I would feel relief if Trump hacked up some blood clots and died from Covid. It's not rational. Trumps fascist faction threatens lives in many ways. The fight or flight response toward threats is embedded in this discussion.
> 
> It might be different in Europe. I'm guessing


The main difference, in this part of europe anyway, is the ratio. Between anti-vax and sane people. Between far right and the rest. There's the same overlap though. Far right politicians claiming absurd nonsense about vaccinations. 









"Threatening"and "absurd": D66 leader discusses torch-bearing man arrested at her home


The family of Sigrid Kaag found the man standing at her door with a burning torch on Wednesday evening "threatening and anxiety-inducing." The D66 leader and future deputy prime minister spoke in a tweet of "absurd and terrifying events." She spoke out against the hardened tone and threats that...




nltimes.nl




He got 6 months in prison. I'm guessing that would be different in the US.









D66 MP felt threatened by far-right colleague in Covid policy clash


The D66 and Forum voor Democratie often clash about the coronavirus policy, but things got out of hand on Wednesday. D66 parliamentarian Sjoerd Sjoerdsma even felt threaten by Pepijn van Houwelingen (FvD). During a heated debate, the latter said to Sjoerdsma: "And your time will come. There will...




nltimes.nl




Far right fascist threatening dems with "tribunals".

Although the smoking gun is missing, they clearly have ties with Russia








Did Thierry Baudet take Russian money? He says messages were ironic - DutchNews.nl


Dutch far-right politician Thierry Baudet, one of the main backers of the 2016 referendum on Ukraine and the EU, has links to Russia, takes a soft line on Moscow, and has hinted at taking Russian money, according to a report by investigative television programme Zembla. The claims of Russian...




www.dutchnews.nl





They (the far right party) proclaimed today they are pro-life. Irrational far right populism became a US export product. Because Spain, Poland, Ireland, Morocco and other countries didn't/don't allow abortions, we sent abortion ships and parked them at their coasts so women there could be helped. That's how by far most here feel about abortion rights. That's how absurd far right is being right now. They basically parrot nonsense from conservative americans on social media. It's laughable. We have a low tolerance for irrational bs in NL, especially the part actually called Holland, but most countries in Europe have similar Trump wannabees feeding the same flawed human beings.

Your comments about a different tune has been something of public debate here recently. Whether the sane portion of society is keeping a door open for the nutters to return to earth. Instead of pushing them further away and declaring them subhuman. The ratio difference makes that an entirely different discussion here. I have no idea how I'd handle a situation where seemingly the other half are batshit crazy anti-vax fascists, but I'm sure it would only motivate me more to demand from others they stay rational and reasonable. It's really the only thing that can get us through this era of information, need to vax people against bs and give them a daily booster shot.

The recuctio ad absurdum was Dr's implication you cannot suggest people should not hate on people suffering or dying from covid and still wish the most horrible covid experience on Trump. That's like saying you can't hate on a lack of gun control cause a gun can kill hitler.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2022)

Sativied said:


> The main difference, in this part of europe anyway, is the ratio. Between anti-vax and sane people. Between far right and the rest. There's the same overlap though. Far right politicians claiming absurd nonsense about vaccinations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strip their organs when they die......and then they will serve a purpose


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 2, 2022)

Unvaccinated people are 97 times more likely to die of Covid than those who are vaccinated and boosted, according to data presented by CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Unvaccinated people are 97 times more likely to die of Covid than those who are vaccinated and boosted, according to data presented by CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky.


That sounds like a high number. I've had it twice, unvaxxed. Both times were not that bad. But they also say that natural immunity is 27 times better than the shots. There's numbers all over the internet contradicting each other. Hard to know which source to believe.


----------



## mooray (Feb 2, 2022)

For those that are healthy, it's really more about being considerate of others and not wanting to kill someone else's gramps just because our masculinity is challenged by a mask.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2022)

mooray said:


> For those that are healthy, it's really more about being considerate of others and not wanting to kill someone else's gramps.


For those unvaxed it's more about "0" f*cks given....


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 2, 2022)

mooray said:


> For those that are healthy, it's really more about being considerate of others and not wanting to kill someone else's gramps just because our masculinity is challenged by a mask.


Well... I live pretty remote. I don't work in the general public, and only leave my place to go into town about twice a week. Im very careful, not because of Covid, but because of the Flu. Which is much worse in my experience. I pretty much limit my exposure to humans all together.


----------



## mooray (Feb 2, 2022)

We live roughly the same, except I do mask up to keep from spreading it to others.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 2, 2022)

mooray said:


> We live roughly the same, except I do mask up to keep from spreading it to others.


Well, I just listened in on a 5 hour round table from some of the Worlds leading virologists, and they say masks don't work that way. It protects you... some. Best protection is an N100, which is ridiculously large and cumbersome. The problem with masks is that it does not filter on your exhale. It only filters one way, and not that effectively, and that's to you. When you wear a mask, it makes no difference to protect others. Science.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, I just listened in on a 5 hour round table from some of the Worlds leading virologists, and they say masks don't work that way. It protects you... some. Best protection is an N100, which is ridiculously large and cumbersome. The problem with masks is that it does not filter on your exhale. It only filters one way, and not that effectively, and that's to you. When you wear a mask, it makes no difference to protect others. Science.


so Dr's & nurses don't need to wear masks in surgery?...Science?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 2, 2022)

Another retard telling stories.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> so Dr's & nurses don't need to wear masks in surgery?...Science?


They do that mostly to prevent blood squirts from hitting them in the nose/mouth, or something they ate for lunch landing in the open wound, or a sneeze or cough with saliva landing in the wound.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, I just listened in on a 5 hour round table from some of the Worlds leading virologists, and they say masks don't work that way. It protects you... some. Best protection is an N100, which is ridiculously large and cumbersome. The problem with masks is that it does not filter on your exhale. It only filters one way, and not that effectively, and that's to you. When you wear a mask, it makes no difference to protect others. Science.


Lol, your such a douche. Still harping on the effectiveness of masks. Weak.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, I just listened in on a 5 hour round table from some of the Worlds leading virologists, and they say masks don't work that way. It protects you... some. Best protection is an N100, which is ridiculously large and cumbersome. The problem with masks is that it does not filter on your exhale. It only filters one way, and not that effectively, and that's to you. When you wear a mask, it makes no difference to protect others. Science.


----------



## mooray (Feb 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, I just listened in on a 5 hour round table from some of the Worlds leading virologists, and they say masks don't work that way. It protects you... some. Best protection is an N100, which is ridiculously large and cumbersome. The problem with masks is that it does not filter on your exhale. It only filters one way, and not that effectively, and that's to you. When you wear a mask, it makes no difference to protect others. Science.


You probably don't have the "best" air filter on your car, but you're probably running one anyway and not looking for reasons to not use one, sooooo...the whole "questioning the principles of air filtration like it's a brand new thing" reads like a joke to me.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 2, 2022)

Same idiot different day.


----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Douche... retard?... can't you guys just have a conversation? I never called either one of you out for your thoughts. Anyways, here's the link if you're smart enough to digest some information from people way smarter than any of us here.


Don't blame them, they have tourette's syndrome apparently ! and so easily triggered, keep on posting and soon you'll become a trumptard selfish baby killer


----------



## mooray (Feb 2, 2022)

I like Aaron, he's a nice guy. I'm sure he wears a mask when he's painting, so that's....something.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2022)

Dumb Okie . Perfect example of Worst education state in the country. Lol


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 2, 2022)

By a show of hands, how many here trust what their government tells them?


----------



## mooray (Feb 2, 2022)

The average person trying to tell us how masks don't do anything while there are literally millions of people around the world working in various industries that use them to reduce particle inhalation, is trusted far less than the hobo on the streetcorner telling me he just needs a few bucks for gas to get home.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 2, 2022)

Alrighty then. I just go back over to the adult sections, I got some front porch whittling to do anyways. Gonna see if my cousin wants to share a shower to save water, and see if my batch of kitchen meth is ready. Enjoy.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 2, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dumb Okie . Perfect example of Worst education state in the country. Lol


Hey, I just landed here. I went to private school in the Middle East with the current Crown Prince of Bahrain, have been to more Countries than you could even think of, and have a 7 figure net worth.... but Im just a dumb Okie.


----------



## mooray (Feb 2, 2022)

I suppose a person doesn't really have to know what an air filter is to be a millionaire. Unless you worked at the auto parts store making $8/hr, then you probably should.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 2, 2022)

mooray said:


> I suppose a person doesn't really have to know what an air filter is to be a millionaire. Unless you worked at the auto parts store making $8/hr, then you probably should.


Have you not ever heard of "Do not back blow an air filter?"... I was in the Automotive Industry for 32 years. You never send air the other way. I respect your opinions tho.


----------



## mooray (Feb 2, 2022)

You're saying the Covid that was in you that was lodged in your mask will blow back into your lungs and make you twice as sick...?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I went to private school in the Middle East with the current Crown Prince of Bahrain, have been to more Countries than you could even think of, and have a 7 figure net worth.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 2, 2022)

How The Koch Network Hijacked The War On Covid - EXPOSEDbyCMD


As Omicron surges, a shadowy institute filled with fringe doctors appears to be part of big business’ two-year strategy to legitimize attacks on pandemic interventions.




www.exposedbycmd.org


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Hey, I just landed here. I went to private school in the Middle East with the current Crown Prince of Bahrain, have been to more Countries than you could even think of, and have a 7 figure net worth.... but Im just a dumb Okie.


Wow now I’m impressed!!! Tell me more of your wealth and riches? 7 figure net worth? Wow that’s really cool, and the countries ! Can you please tell me about them all!! Say hi to the prince for me.


----------



## mooray (Feb 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Wow now I’m impressed!!! Tell me more of your wealth and riches? 7 figure net worth? Wow that’s really cool, and the countries ! Can you please tell me about them all!! Say hi to the prince for me.


I don't like the not-so-humble-bragging either, but pretty sure the net worth is legit. He's got some really cool threads floating around.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 2, 2022)

Big deal. I’m Warren Buffett.


----------



## mooray (Feb 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Big deal. I’m Warren Buffett.


Yep, and that's a huge problem with people, where truth is 1:1 with wealth. Those with the most money get to tell the biggest lies.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 2, 2022)

mooray said:


> I don't like the not-so-humble-bragging either, but pretty sure the net worth is legit. He's got some really cool threads floating around.


Not bragging.... I earned every bit of it. I just think calling someone a dumb Okie is unnecessary.


----------



## mooray (Feb 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Not bragging.... I earned every bit of it. I just think calling someone a dumb Okie is unnecessary.


I do agree, but it's their house and unless you have a close personal relationship with that person, who cares. Call me a stinky nazi shiteater, it's all good.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 2, 2022)

Extra mild.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 2, 2022)

@mooray ... I was really just trying to have an adult conversation, but apparently, this thread is one sided. Let me try to explain my theory/experience/reasoning... in growers terms. Lets say you have an active intake into your grow room with a HyperFan and a D10 shroom filter to protect your plants/room from contaminants. Now, lets say that filter is pretty dirty by now. Would you flip it around and fire the fan back up? No, of course not. That's the whole reason you put the filter on was to protect the incoming air from pulling dirt, pollen, gnats and other debris into your grow. Make sense? If your mask has contaminated particles on the outside of it, every time you breathe out, you're pushing those particles back out into the air.


----------



## HGCC (Feb 2, 2022)

mooray said:


> For those that are healthy, it's really more about being considerate of others and not wanting to kill someone else's gramps just because our masculinity is challenged by a mask.


I prefer not to be mistaken for a republican.

I may also decide to shoplift.

Win win.


----------



## mooray (Feb 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> @mooray ... I was really just trying to have an adult conversation, but apparently, this thread is one sided. Let me try to explain my theory/experience/reasoning... in growers terms. Lets say you have an active intake into your grow room with a HyperFan and a D10 shroom filter to protect your plants/room from contaminants. Now, lets say that filter is pretty dirty by now. Would you flip it around and fire the fan back up? No, of course not. That's the whole reason you put the filter on was to protect the incoming air from pulling dirt, pollen, gnats and other debris into your grow. Make sense? If your mask has contaminated particles on the outside of it, every time you breathe out, you're pushing those particles back out into the air.


Okay, but flipping a filter is not the same as back blowing.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 2, 2022)

mooray said:


> Okay, but flipping a filter is not the same as back blowing.


It's exactly the same. You're just doing it every time you breathe out.


----------



## mooray (Feb 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It's exactly the same. You're just doing it every time you breathe out.


It's not the same, because of the direction, but what's the point? That a particle stuck to your mask from the outside will shoot off your mask when you exhale and into someone else's mouth? So...we social distance 6ft because by that distance, these small particles are supposed to have fallen low enough that someone else cannot inhale them. The little clicks and pops which shoot spit won't happen with a mask, and the wind speed is greatly reduced, so they don't shoot off your mask at nearly the same speed as without a mask. Millions of people in various industries wear them for a reason, they greatly reduce particle inhalation. I'm sorry, but you simply do not know better than all of the engineers that support these industries.

Plus, are you using a standard of perfection, or else something's not worth it? How do you poop? Do you leave your pants down and waddle over to the already-running sink to wash your hands? Because otherwise you must be smearing shit all over the toilet handle, the seat when you put it down, your underwear and pants and belt when you put them back on, then the faucet handle on the sink, then the top of the soap dispenser, so clearly you don't bother with washing your hands...right?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 2, 2022)

No.. I just shit my pants, and then go take a shower. LOL!... But, I see your point. It's kinda funny how different parts of the World react to this whole situation. Around here, there are no masks as of last year... around mid year things started dropping off as far as masks, partitions at the local shops, etc. .. and then we have friends up in Brooklyn that feel like they are in a prison camp. No card, no entry. They have to show vax cards for thier kids everywhere they go, and it's become so communist like, that they are taking a job in England to escape the madness. It's business as usual here tho. As if it never happened. You can go anywhere without a mask, or card. We only travel in the Summer, due to our Grow cycle, and that's the last time I "had" to mask up was at the airport, and on the plane when we went to Alaska in June. My mother in law got reprimanded by a flight attendant for pulling her mask down. She's pretty spry, and I thought we were going to have to turn the plane around because she got so pissed.
Back to the point. I see how yours is plausible. Makes sense. But some of us are so remotely isolated by our Grow ops, that we're just not around people that much. Paige spent 18 days in a row on our property last year because .... well, we didn't have to be anywhere. She's a prepper tho... when we get down to the last 236th roll of toilet paper, it's time to make a run to Sams to stock back up. We buy a steer every year, so we aways have fresh local beef in the freezer that was killed and processed within 20 miles of us. Only time we need supplies is perishable stuff. I buy 3 cases of wine once a month, but otherwise, im here.
On another note... Omincron, as far as I know, has not killed anyone...(maybe 1 in the UK), but otherwise, it's a cold. No biggie. My first was Delta, and Omni about a month ago. Delta was defiantly a hard hitter, but not the worst I've ever felt. (Flu was the worst), but It just lasted for so long. Like 18 days before I felt normal again. Omni was a non event. Sniffles, no fever, over it within a couple of days, and cases in the US seem to be falling faster than they came on. It's time we all got over it, and start living normal lives again.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 2, 2022)

mooray said:


> I don't like the not-so-humble-bragging either, but pretty sure the net worth is legit. He's got some really cool threads floating around.


Own a house (pretty much any house) here and your net worth is 7 figures lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 2, 2022)

That's a $35,000 house here.... if it's in a good location.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That's a $35,000 house here.... if it's in a good location.


I just think it’s crass to talk about your “net worth” on a forum. No one cares if you went to school with a prince either lol. Anyways carry on with your “one death from omicron”. If that’s true should be easy to find the numbers to post with your claim. Sounds like granny is a real peach as well lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Feb 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I just think it’s crass to talk about your “net worth” on a forum. No one cares if you went to school with a prince either lol. Anyways carry on with your “one death from omicron”. If that’s true should be easy to find the numbers to post with your claim. Sounds like granny is a real peach as well lol.


Yeah, you're right. .... I guess I just got a little twisted about being called a dumb Okie. I should prob stay out of the Politics Section, as it seems pretty um...left. You all just do and believe what the media tells you. ..... and yes, Granny is a hoot to travel with.

Omicron link...
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2021/12/13/total-number-of-confirmed-omicron-deaths-zero-n2600477


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah, you're right. .... I guess I just got a little twisted about being called a dumb Okie. I should prob stay out of the Politics Section, as it seems pretty um...left. You all just do and believe what the media tells you. ..... and yes, Granny is a hoot to travel with.
> 
> Omicron link...
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2021/12/13/total-number-of-confirmed-omicron-deaths-zero-n2600477


Check your source, I’ll wait.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah, you're right. .... I guess I just got a little twisted about being called a dumb Okie. I should prob stay out of the Politics Section, as it seems pretty um...left. You all just do and believe what the media tells you. ..... and yes, Granny is a hoot to travel with.
> 
> Omicron link...
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2021/12/13/total-number-of-confirmed-omicron-deaths-zero-n2600477


lmao oh come on, you had that sweet Ron Johnson youtube video that seems totally legit with the alt scientists round table and everything. Pure gold!

I especially loved the 'I earned everything' after bragging about going to school with a prince and global travels as a kid. 

Anyways, have a good time at your resorts with the people being about 90% vaccinated around you so that you can continue to live in your bubble!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 3, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Own a house (pretty much any house) here and your net worth is 7 figures lol.View attachment 5079109


It will probably sell for 500K over asking price.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao oh come on, you had that sweet Ron Johnson youtube video that seems totally legit with the alt scientists round table and everything. Pure gold!
> 
> I especially loved the 'I earned everything' after bragging about going to school with a prince and global travels as a kid.
> 
> Anyways, have a good time at your resorts with the people being about 90% vaccinated around you so that you can continue to live in your bubble!


He’s a self made man. Like trump. lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 3, 2022)

As soon as someone tells me how wealthy they are I lose all respect for that person just sayin!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 3, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> As soon as someone tells me how wealthy they are I lose all respect for that person just sayin!


Remember Dougie? Uber rich dude posting pictures of his bank statements. lol. Who thinks that’s gonna impress a bunch of old hippies on a pot growing site?

Anyway, I gotta get going. Time to roll around naked in my giant vault full of cash.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Remember Dougie? Uber rich dude posting pictures of his bank statements. lol. Who thinks that’s gonna impress a bunch of old hippies on a pot growing site?
> 
> Anyway, I gotta get going. Time to roll around naked in my giant vault full of cash.


----------



## HGCC (Feb 3, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> As soon as someone tells me how wealthy they are I lose all respect for that person just sayin!


I like it as a retort to conservative folks, most of the inlaws spend an extraordinary amount of time talking about how much money someone has and "they are doing well for themselves" then being bitchy about it. It's how they measure self worth, and man it takes up a big chunk of conversation.

The home prices thing breaks their brain.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> No.. I just shit my pants, and then go take a shower. LOL!... But, I see your point. It's kinda funny how different parts of the World react to this whole situation. Around here, there are no masks as of last year... around mid year things started dropping off as far as masks, partitions at the local shops, etc. .. and then we have friends up in Brooklyn that feel like they are in a prison camp. *No card, no entry*. They have to show vax cards for thier kids everywhere they go, and it's become so communist like, that they are taking a job in England to escape the madness. It's business as usual here tho. As if it never happened. You can go anywhere without a mask, or card. We only travel in the Summer, due to our Grow cycle, and that's the last time I "had" to mask up was at the airport, and on the plane when we went to Alaska in June. My mother in law got reprimanded by a flight attendant for pulling her mask down. She's pretty spry, and I thought we were going to have to turn the plane around because she got so pissed.
> Back to the point. I see how yours is plausible. Makes sense. But some of us are so remotely isolated by our Grow ops, that we're just not around people that much. Paige spent 18 days in a row on our property last year because .... well, we didn't have to be anywhere. She's a prepper tho... when we get down to the last 236th roll of toilet paper, it's time to make a run to Sams to stock back up. We buy a steer every year, so we aways have fresh local beef in the freezer that was killed and processed within 20 miles of us. Only time we need supplies is perishable stuff. I buy 3 cases of wine once a month, but otherwise, im here.
> On another note... Omincron, as far as I know, has not killed anyone...(maybe 1 in the UK), but otherwise, it's a cold. No biggie. My first was Delta, and Omni about a month ago. Delta was defiantly a hard hitter, but not the worst I've ever felt. (Flu was the worst), but It just lasted for so long. Like 18 days before I felt normal again. Omni was a non event. Sniffles, no fever, over it within a couple of days, and cases in the US seem to be falling faster than they came on. It's time we all got over it, and start living normal lives again.


i was thinking how many times i have to go into my wallet to swipe a card and that if a business or store wishes me to show my card to get in the door? like you do a million times at the club door or you don't get in..ever bought tickets to anything..a show, concert or game? do they let you walk right in and go to your seat? or do you have to show something at the door?

you are quite a magnificent specimen, Shitbird.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 3, 2022)

The numbers coming out of Denmark are very bad. Reinfections,hospitalizations of young children and infants is skyrocketing along with the admissions to psychiatric wards has gone vertical. Told you covid attacks the brain, the psych wards are filling up, I know I know it's mild.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 3, 2022)

A cause of America's labor shortage: Millions with long COVID


As many as 30% of people with COVID develop the long-term illness, with many sufferers struggling to return to work.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The numbers coming out of Denmark are very bad. Reinfections,hospitalizations of young children and infants is skyrocketing along with the admissions to psychiatric wards has gone vertical. Told you covid attacks the brain, the psych wards are filling up, I know I know it's mild.


that's why when dealing with an unknown variable such as plague with new variant, the wait and see approach is prudent.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A cause of America's labor shortage: Millions with long COVID
> 
> 
> As many as 30% of people with COVID develop the long-term illness, with many sufferers struggling to return to work.
> ...


and who the hell wants that? the real crazy people are the ones who tell you how many times they have had..come on in the water's just fine.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 3, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Own a house (pretty much any house) here and your net worth is 7 figures lol.View attachment 5079109


Let the bidding war begin


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> that's why when dealing with an unknown variable such as plague with new variant, the wait and see approach is prudent.


With regards to the current events I have this bet going on in my head that which will come first ,the end of "waiting and seeing" or I hit Soc. Sec. age, Which will come first? And BTW I'm 57 this June.


----------



## injinji (Feb 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> . . . . . . . There's numbers all over the internet contradicting each other. Hard to know which source to believe.


----------



## injinji (Feb 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Hey, I just landed here. I . . . . . . have been to more Countries than you could even think of, and have a 7 figure net worth.... but Im just a dumb Okie.


I can think of about 195 countries. How many of them have you been too? And net worth is not a good indicator of good sense. Thanks to my parents leaving me land and money, and my wife being rich and famous, I also have a net worth in the seven figures. I've done nothing much except not blow it.


----------



## injinji (Feb 3, 2022)

This sounds like good news.


----------



## printer (Feb 3, 2022)

*Anti-vax priest who thought jabs contained aborted embryo cells dies of Covid*
Anti-vax Italian priest, 51-year-old Don Paolo Romeo, has died from Covid after previously saying the jabs contain the cells of aborted embryos. Romeo was a parish priest at Santo Stefano Abbey in Genoa, northern Italy.
He spent a month in hospital after contracting the virus and has now died of complications.

Before his death, Romeo endorsed the conservative beliefs of followers of French Catholic archbishop Marcel François Marie Joseph Lefebvre, including that some Covid vaccines were made from the cells of aborted embryos.

The Santo Stefano Abbey wrote a tribute to him on Facebook which read: “Today our beloved Don Paolo has risen to Heaven surrounded by the affection of his relative and the prayer of all his faithful.”

“May the Lord reward him for all the good he has done here on this earth and may he forgive his shortcomings even if there were any. “ 

His death came on the same day an elderly anti-vax couple also died from Covid within half an hour of each other at a hospital in Verona. 

On Monday, another Italian anti-vaxxer aged just 28 died of the virus after he removed his oxygen mask and insisted he did not have Covid, despite doctors immediately recognising the severity of the man’s condition when he arrived at Santa Maria Goretti Hospital in Latina, south of Rome. 








Anti-vax priest who thought jabs contained aborted embryo cells dies of Covid


An anti-vax priest in Italy who said that Covid jabs contained the cells of aborted embryos has died of Covid.




www.euroweeklynews.com


----------



## mooray (Feb 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> No.. I just shit my pants, and then go take a shower. LOL!... But, I see your point. It's kinda funny how different parts of the World react to this whole situation. Around here, there are no masks as of last year... around mid year things started dropping off as far as masks, partitions at the local shops, etc. .. and then we have friends up in Brooklyn that feel like they are in a prison camp. No card, no entry. They have to show vax cards for thier kids everywhere they go, and it's become so communist like, that they are taking a job in England to escape the madness. It's business as usual here tho. As if it never happened. You can go anywhere without a mask, or card. We only travel in the Summer, due to our Grow cycle, and that's the last time I "had" to mask up was at the airport, and on the plane when we went to Alaska in June. My mother in law got reprimanded by a flight attendant for pulling her mask down. She's pretty spry, and I thought we were going to have to turn the plane around because she got so pissed.
> Back to the point. I see how yours is plausible. Makes sense. But some of us are so remotely isolated by our Grow ops, that we're just not around people that much. Paige spent 18 days in a row on our property last year because .... well, we didn't have to be anywhere. She's a prepper tho... when we get down to the last 236th roll of toilet paper, it's time to make a run to Sams to stock back up. We buy a steer every year, so we aways have fresh local beef in the freezer that was killed and processed within 20 miles of us. Only time we need supplies is perishable stuff. I buy 3 cases of wine once a month, but otherwise, im here.
> On another note... Omincron, as far as I know, has not killed anyone...(maybe 1 in the UK), but otherwise, it's a cold. No biggie. My first was Delta, and Omni about a month ago. Delta was defiantly a hard hitter, but not the worst I've ever felt. (Flu was the worst), but It just lasted for so long. Like 18 days before I felt normal again. Omni was a non event. Sniffles, no fever, over it within a couple of days, and cases in the US seem to be falling faster than they came on. It's time we all got over it, and start living normal lives again.


Just a couple things to reply on. One is that I really dislike the hyperbolic comparisons to prison camps, the holocaust, slavery, etc. Imagine how entitled we must be for a small piece of cloth on our face to be compared to these events in world history that are actually horrific. It's just so utterly embarrassing. Second is that your experience is mostly irrelevant, because you are the not the reference for the world. It's very natural for people to have a hard time understanding experiences outside of our own, but damn we should sure be trying.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 3, 2022)

In New York City Sewage, A Mysterious Coronavirus Signal


“To have something in a sewershed that you're detecting, you need a fair bit of it around,” said Dr. Adam Lauring, a virologist at the University of Michigan,




nationworldnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 3, 2022)

A Highly Virulent Variant of HIV Has Been Discovered in the Netherlands


Though the VB variant seems to be more transmissible and harmful, it can still be effectively treated and isn't spreading widely.




gizmodo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Hey, I just landed here. I went to private school in the Middle East with the current Crown Prince of Bahrain, have been to more Countries than you could even think of, and have a 7 figure net worth.... but Im just a dumb Okie.


so money is a metric of self worth for you? private school?...ever meet this fucking pud?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2022)

Boosted Americans 97 Times Less Likely to Die of COVID-19


Americans who have received a COVID-19 booster shot are 97 times less likely to die from the coronavirus than those who aren’t vaccinated, according to a new update from the CDC.




www.webmd.com


----------



## Moflow (Feb 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *Anti-vax priest who thought jabs contained aborted embryo cells dies of Covid*
> Anti-vax Italian priest, 51-year-old Don Paolo Romeo, has died from Covid after previously saying the jabs contain the cells of aborted embryos. Romeo was a parish priest at Santo Stefano Abbey in Genoa, northern Italy.
> He spent a month in hospital after contracting the virus and has now died of complications.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 6, 2022)

Might want to check out death numbers where omicron has peaked already like South Africa,Denmark,Israel and the UK. Deaths are high and steady even with falling cases and many less people being put on ventilators. A lot of people are still dying but not from lung damage, it's from damage to the rest of the body. And the number of cases in psych wards is rising fast, it's the purple line. Came across this from Israel's largest hospital.


Director of the Infectious Diseases Unit at Sheba Hospital, Prof. Galia Rahav, Identifies the phenomenon of omicron recoverers who deteriorate to hospitalization in a serious condition after about 10 days, with various medical problems that are not necessarily related to the airways.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 7, 2022)

Chinese city of Baise, with a population of more than 4 million, put on total lockdown due to fast-spreading coronavirus outbreak. 1st case on Friday, today up to 98, wonder how well their lock downs will work against omicron.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 7, 2022)

A new omicron variant is tearing through Brazil and it sounds deadlier.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A new omicron variant is tearing through Brazil and it sounds deadlier.


would it kill you to post a link occasionally?...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

a possible ray of sunshine?

https://abc7.com/covid-los-angles-county-coronavirus-patients-hospitalizations/11541754/


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 7, 2022)

The dissemination of the Omicron variant in the highly seroprevalent Amazonas state, Brazil, is associated with a rapid upsurge of SARS-CoV-2 cases


The dissemination of the Omicron variant in the highly seroprevalent Amazonas state, Brazil, is associated with a rapid upsurge of SARS-CoV-2 cases. Felipe Gomes Naveca 1,2, Valdinete Nascimento 1, Victor Souza 1, Fernanda Nascimento 1, Matilde Mejía 1, Maria Júlia Brandão 1, Arlesson Viana da...




virological.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The dissemination of the Omicron variant in the highly seroprevalent Amazonas state, Brazil, is associated with a rapid upsurge of SARS-CoV-2 cases
> 
> 
> The dissemination of the Omicron variant in the highly seroprevalent Amazonas state, Brazil, is associated with a rapid upsurge of SARS-CoV-2 cases. Felipe Gomes Naveca 1,2, Valdinete Nascimento 1, Victor Souza 1, Fernanda Nascimento 1, Matilde Mejía 1, Maria Júlia Brandão 1, Arlesson Viana da...
> ...


thank you


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 7, 2022)

Don't mind me,I'm just your local pandemic couk,it's mild.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 7, 2022)

Long-term cardiovascular outcomes of COVID-19 - Nature Medicine


Individuals with COVID-19 are at increased long-term risk for a wide range of cardiovascular disorders, even for individuals who were not hospitalized during the acute phase of the infection.




www.nature.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2022)

The Pandemic is officially over! no more social distancing seating in Press Conference room...some weird segue after Biden introed the new German Chancellor who proclaimed 'America is it's closest ally' 

two minute warning..for real.


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)

Damn this traffic jam. OK, Brother in law's mom caught covid a few days ago, as did his daughter and a couple three of her kids. (his dad got it about a week ago) Today we find out my BIL has it too, and it's pretty much kicking his ass. All the others had the jab, but he hasn't. Sister is supposed to fly to Denver a week from today. Not sure if she will delay her trip or not.

But if I were a betting man, I would bet I'll be feeding coon hounds and fighting chickens starting next week.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 7, 2022)

Chinese officials confirm fast-spreading coronavirus outbreak in Baise involves the Omicron variant, The city of 4 million is on full lockdown and sealed off.


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Chinese officials confirm fast-spreading coronavirus outbreak in Baise involves the Omicron variant, The city of 4 million is on full lockdown and sealed off.


It would be interesting to see real numbers out of there. Just to see how effective those large scale lockdowns are.


----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> It would be interesting to see real numbers out of there. Just to see how effective those large scale lockdowns are.


They were effective here when we did them. Back before Omi, we were maxed out on hospital care to the point where we were sending people out of province. We locked down for three weeks and our cases took a nosedive.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Experts weigh in on shifting public health messaging on 'learn to live with COVID'


Learning to live with COVID-19 doesn't mean immediately returning to life as it was in 2019 and authorities should be refining their message, experts say



kitchener.citynews.ca


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Experts weigh in on shifting public health messaging on 'learn to live with COVID'
> 
> 
> Learning to live with COVID-19 doesn't mean immediately returning to life as it was in 2019 and authorities should be refining their message, experts say
> ...


it doesn't matter what experts say, at least a third of the population either ignores them, or does the exact opposite of what they advise, because they're fucking morons who think the government is going to waste money on a secret campaign to turn them into slaves for the subterranean mole people...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

you know...what they really believe is much fucking crazier....
the Clintons were in charge of a secret cabal of international cannibalistic child sex traffickers who control world trade, using ships full of stolen children passing back and forth through the panama canal as currency....
no bullshit.....


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> It would be interesting to see real numbers out of there. Just to see how effective those large scale lockdowns are.



Early videos out of Wuhan were really creepy and the way the people were treated by the government outrageous.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 7, 2022)

The "opening up" policy for Australia seems to have been:

[1] all for the benefit of socio-economic elites who can afford a high degree of infection control for themselves and who could not care less about the rest of us; and

[2] a reaction by politicians to opinion polls and focus groups from "ordinary voters" who were bored, antsy, and lacked any self-control or self-discipline. Note that "ordinary voters" are ones who could never learn how to make a bowline, let alone splice double braid, maintain a diesel or remember the difference between port and starboard hand or the detail of the Rules of the Road.

You'll have read the comments from the usual white 'pfella who blames everything on China and Chinese.

The bottom line for China, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Japan, several of the micro-states in the Pacific ocean, and other economies that have chosen to limit international connections to control infection is clear.

"Opening up" leads to

[1] costs of infection control on everyone,

[2] protracted ill-health to some,

[3] premature death to many, and

[4] the illusion of profits from international tourism (which likely is just that - an illusion that does not deliver a benefit to the society except perhaps to a select few of that socio-economic elite caste).

In PRChina, the latest iteration of their calculations suggests that "opening up" China to "live with" the virus would deliver 2 million deaths in the first 12 months. See: https://www.newscientist.com/article...ng-zero-covid/

Just because certain economies, including ones with massive inequality in poverty, have chosen to let a million or so of their poorer members die from Covid-19 does not mean it's the right policy for you (unless you belong to a rich, well-entitled caste and class, brim full of "U Fek Off" arrogance).

In a economy where voting is effectively compulsory, political leaders 'should' be quaking in their shoes. Every one of those deaths means the loss of one vote plus the votes of family members who are smart enough to work out who benefits/loses for themselves.

On the other hand, an economy where only the rich are voters and legislators, a different calculus holds. If that also coincides with an economy biased towards retailing to younger people with disposable income and people conditioned to impulse buying and addicted to TV shopping etc, you can guess for yourself what happens.

In East Asian societies where parents and grandparents are respected and valued, yet another calculus holds.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> The "opening up" policy for Australia seems to have been:
> 
> [1] all for the benefit of socio-economic elites who can afford a high degree of infection control for themselves and who could not care less about the rest of us; and
> 
> ...


What is the alternative with omicron on the loose? Recent studies have shown that lockdowns are ineffective, particularly with omicron, though masking in public seems to slow it down. China is facing a major problem with it's zero tolerance policy, questionable vaccines and highly contagious omicron. The fact that omicron appears to cause fewer hospitalizations and deaths among the unvaxxed and very few among the vaxxed, is leading to public health policy changes globally. Whether this is wise remains to be seen, but governments everywhere are hoping omicron and vaccinations will provide enough immunity in the population to make this a manageable endemic disease. 

Lock downs saved a lot of lives at the beginning of the pandemic, when we had no other tools, people were compliant and covid was many times less contagious than current strains. With vaccines and omicron the situation has changed, everybody recognizes there will have to be a price paid, as with flu and RSV, but some NPI's are unsustainable.
Vaxx and boost the population as much as you can and ease up on NPIs and allow it to become endemic in as controlled a way a you can, so that the healthcare system is not swamped.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

The UK government keeps referring to long covid in the 2% range when talking about long term care, problem is I keep seeing scientists refer to 10-15% as the real number of people that will have long covid. Looking like children may have the same % of long covid so that means 3-5 kids out of every class of 30 will have LC.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

Cases of omicron BA2 in South Africa are still rising.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The UK government keeps referring to long covid in the 2% range when talking about long term care, problem is I keep seeing scientists refer to 10-15% as the real number of people that will have long covid. Looking like children may have the same % of long covid so that means 3-5 kids out of every class of 30 will have LC.



My niece is a physician, so of course she is fully vaxxed, and last year got covid. She said the symptoms were fairly mild, but now she has lingering problems. Her lungs are damaged, and she must use oxygen. She also has hearing aids in each ear.

Many long-haul covid problems will not show up immediately, so covid patients will be reporting new problems for many years.


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2022)

rollitup said:


> My niece is a physician, so of course she is fully vaxxed, and last year got covid. She said the symptoms were fairly mild, but now she has lingering problems. Her lungs are damaged, and she must use oxygen. She also has hearing aids in each ear.
> 
> Many long-haul covid problems will not show up immediately, so covid patients will be reporting new problems for many years.


A lady my wife worked with at the agriculture extension office died of covid. Her daughter got it at the same time and recovered. But it has been almost two years now, and she is still having lots of problems. (I'm not great at paying attention when my wife is talking, so not sure what all her symptoms are, but she is in a mess)


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

Reinfections have been common from the start, natural immunity wanes quickly.










Reinfection by the SARS-CoV-2 Gamma variant in blood donors in Manaus, Brazil - BMC Infectious Diseases


Background The city of Manaus, north Brazil, was stricken by a second epidemic wave of SARS-CoV-2 despite high seroprevalence estimates, coinciding with the emergence of the Gamma (P.1) variant. Reinfections were postulated as a partial explanation for the second surge. However, accurate...




bmcinfectdis.biomedcentral.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Reinfections have been common from the start, natural immunity wanes quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cleaning guy got covid 6 months ago. I made a point to talk to him about waning immunity at work yesterday. I think he is a lost cause, but I'm going to keep telling him the truth.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

COVID Brain Changes Show Parallels With Alzheimer's Disease


Findings may point to potential mechanism for brain fog in people with long COVID




www.medpagetoday.com




.


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2022)

rollitup said:


> My niece is a physician, so of course she is fully vaxxed, and last year got covid. She said the symptoms were fairly mild, but now she has lingering problems. Her lungs are damaged, and she must use oxygen. She also has hearing aids in each ear.
> 
> Many long-haul covid problems will not show up immediately, so covid patients will be reporting new problems for many years.


I'm vaxxed, I'm boosted. I follow all the CDC guidelines. I'm not in a high risk group. But I'm staying in lockdown mode until the science community indicates they have a handle on this syndrome. I'm fortunate to be able to work from home. So I'm not telling others what they should do except, to say: A correctly worn N95 mask is an effective barrier to coronavirus droplets. Wear it. Please. I'm kind of an asshole toward the careless but I do care.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

COVID: Florida reports 131,699 cases and 1,324 deaths in a week, 'stealth omicron' detected


Florida reported 131,699 COVID cases, a 30% decline from the previous week. However, the state had 1,324 newly reported deaths in a week, up from 1,192.



www.palmbeachpost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2022)

This is interesting, exercise and selenium supplements.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




__





Science | AAAS







www.science.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm vaxxed, I'm boosted. I follow all the CDC guidelines. I'm not in a high risk group. But I'm staying in lockdown mode until the science community indicates they have a handle on this syndrome. I'm fortunate to be able to work from home. So I'm not telling others what they should do except, to say: A correctly worn N95 mask is an effective barrier to coronavirus droplets. Wear it. Please. I'm kind of an asshole toward the careless but I do care.


Yeah all you can do at this point is protect yourself and keep going. Seems as tho the political systems around the world have decided to let covid run it's course, bad idea. If you go back and look at the research on the health consequences of surviving SARS and MERS and look around, you know not to get this virus at all costs. I always wear a mask around others, I prefer the LG Airwasher KF94's, much more comfortable and adjustable with great protection.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah all you can do at this point is protect yourself and keep going. Seems as tho the political systems around the world have decided to let covid run it's course, bad idea. If you go back and look at the research on the health consequences of surviving SARS and MERS and look around, you know not to get this virus at all costs. I always wear a mask around others, I prefer the LG Airwasher KF94's, much more comfortable and adjustable with great protection.


I can't agree with you about "political systems ... deciding to let covid run its course, bad idea". I don't know what they can do at this point. The thing is endemic. It's infected animals in the wild and rats in the city. It's here to stay.

I'm part of a fairly small but entitled group who can work from home and live on grounds where I have room to enjoy life outdoors without anybody around me. Most don't have those luxuries. I don't know what more can be done for everybody else, but I'm willing to listen.

Maybe I'm missing something. What do you believe they should be doing?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

Well I would say ending all mandates along with cutting back on contact tracing and testing is giving up. This will be the biggest killer that modern man has seen when the final tally is made, it's going to be killing the survivors for many years to come and the number of people disabled by it will be staggering.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

"Long Covid now major cause of long-term job absence, say quarter of UK employers."


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Well I would say ending all mandates along with cutting back on contact tracing and testing is giving up. This will be the biggest killer that modern man has seen when the final tally is made, it's going to be killing the survivors for many years to come and the number of people disabled by it will be staggering.


I understand.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Well I would say ending all mandates along with cutting back on contact tracing and testing is giving up. This will be the biggest killer that modern man has seen when the final tally is made, it's going to be killing the survivors for many years to come and the number of people disabled by it will be staggering.


Obviously governments should be working day and night on vaccines that target multiple features and prevent illness in the first place, or severely limit it. We are still working with vaccines based on the original strain that are only partly effective with omicron. We also need to explore the limits of boosting and get it down to a annual thing, like a flu shoot.

Antiviral medications can treat this thing too and they aren't subject to viral mutations like antibodies, by summer there should be a plentiful supply. One thing is for sure, unless this thing turns a lot more virulent, we won't be going back to NPIs and masks will be voluntary, just as soon as the hospital numbers go down. They may make these treatments available along with home quick tests and if you develop symptoms they may give you a course of treatment, or not. They might want people to develop natural immunity and could limit the use of such drugs to those they identify at risk.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

A delta variant that out competes omicron, sounds bad if true.










BREAKING! China Imposes Urgent Stringent Lockdown In City Of Baise Near Vietnam Border Due To Surge By SARS-CoV-2 Delta AY.122 Subvariant! - Thailand Medical News


Chinese authorities over the last 24 hours imposed an urgent and stringent lockdown in the city of Baise in the southern Guangxi region that is home to more than 3.6 million people due to a new surge that is being caused by the SARS-CoV-2 Delta subvariant AY.122 and also sub-lineages that the...




www.thailandmedical.news


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Obviously governments should be working day and night on vaccines that target multiple features and prevent illness in the first place, or severely limit it. We are still working with vaccines based on the original strain that are only partly effective with omicron. We also need to explore the limits of boosting and get it down to a annual thing, like a flu shoot.
> 
> Antiviral medications can treat this thing too and they aren't subject to viral mutations like antibodies, by summer there should be a plentiful supply. One thing is for sure, unless this thing turns a lot more virulent, we won't be going back to NPIs and masks will be voluntary, just as soon as the hospital numbers go down. They may make these treatments available along with home quick tests and if you develop symptoms they may give you a course of treatment, or not. They might want people to develop natural immunity and could limit the use of such drugs to those they identify at risk.


We have two related but different issues here. 

Vaccines, antivirals, etc are useful to reduce rates of infection, rate of spread and rates of SARS disease due to infection (Covid)

After the infection is over, people who suffered from a bad case of Covid, some continue to struggle with whatever it is the infection did to their bodies -- long Covid. On top of that number, something like 20% (?) of people who were either asymptomatic or had a mild case develop long Covid symptoms. As far as I know, there are no therapeutics or treatments to prevent this from happening. It's this set of issues that sets my teeth on edge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We have two related but different issues here.
> 
> Vaccines, antivirals, etc are useful to reduce rates of infection, rate of spread and rates of SARS disease due to infection (Covid)
> 
> After the infection is over, people who suffered from a bad case of Covid, some continue to struggle with whatever it is the infection did to their bodies -- long Covid. On top of that number, something like 20% (?) of people who were either asymptomatic or had a mild case develop long Covid symptoms. As far as I know, there are no therapeutics or treatments to prevent this from happening. It's this set of issues that sets my teeth on edge.


There is not much we can do at this point, but we do have the tools and more coming online, improved vaccines and antivirals. There could be several factors leading to bad outcomes, long covid or maiming, among them are: Direct viral damage to organs, immune system dysregulation (including clotting), genetic vulnerability, comorbidities, age, weight, vitamin D deficiency etc. The data appears to indicate that milder cases lead to better out comes and less long term consequences for most people.









Study: Vitamin D Deficiency Linked to Severe COVID


Patients with a vitamin D deficiency, were 14 times more likely to have a severe or critical case of COVID-19. What’s more, the mortality rate for those with insufficient vitamin D levels was 25.6%, compared with 2.3% among those with adequate levels.




www.webmd.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 9, 2022)

I take vitamin C and D supplements every morning with my smoothie.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I take vitamin C and D supplements every morning with my smoothie.



I've been taking C,D,zinc,echinacea and quercetin since early in the pandemic. When you buy suppliments it's best to do research, many companies sell supplements that are poorly absorbed by the body, best to check what form they use and how well the body can use it,bio-availability. The echinacea and quercertin I take are extracts that are modified for bio-availability and the zinc is from a zinc bisglycinate chelate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I've been taking C,D,zinc,echinacea and quercetin since early in the pandemic. When you buy suppliments it's best to do research, many companies sell supplements that are poorly absorbed by the body, best to check what form they use and how well the body can use it,bio-availability. The echinacea and quercertin I take are extracts that are modified for bio-availability and the zinc is from a zinc bisglycinate chelate.


I’ll check that. Thanks.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 9, 2022)

Clinics that specialize in covid long haulers only.










Utah’s COVID long-haulers are predominantly young — and many were previously healthy, doctors say


Most weren’t hospitalized, but their symptoms can be severe and are lasting for months, say the scientists behind the state’s only ‘long-hauler’ clinic.




www.sltrib.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Clinics that specialize in covid long haulers only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe someone will make a reality TV show about covid called, "Long hauler", that they can put on day time cable for the Trumpers to watch.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 9, 2022)

"Can anyone explain why New York is unmasking while FEMA military medical teams and the National Guard are serving in hospitals & nursing homes around the state? Are we collapsing the healthcare system & making it impossible for people to seek care on purpose? I don’t understand."


That's a good question.


----------



## printer (Feb 9, 2022)

I only go out when I need something from the store with a real N-94 on. Not much socializing otherwise, I am ok with it while the snow is on the ground. In a few months I will reassess the situation and stick my head out again.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> "Can anyone explain why New York is unmasking while FEMA military medical teams and the National Guard are serving in hospitals & nursing homes around the state? Are we collapsing the healthcare system & making it impossible for people to seek care on purpose? I don’t understand."
> 
> 
> That's a good question.


Politicians don't want to lose elections.


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Politicians don't want to lose elections.


What they really don't want is to tell folks to do something when they know that folks are not going to do it. It's a lose/lose situation. The way the case numbers are going down, it going to be hard to get people to keep wearing masks. Officials have to think about how this would effect other aspects of government.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> "Can anyone explain why New York is unmasking while FEMA military medical teams and the National Guard are serving in hospitals & nursing homes around the state? Are we collapsing the healthcare system & making it impossible for people to seek care on purpose? I don’t understand."
> 
> 
> That's a good question.


Here's why, those who wanna be vaxxed and boosted are and mask mandates unpopular. With omicron, vaccine mandates will soon be meaningless too, since everybody unvaxxed or even vaxxed will be infected. When hospitalizations drop, so will restrictions and cases dropped by 43% in NY.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








New York COVID cases plummet 43%. Will Hochul lift mask, vaccine mandates? What to know


NY reported far fewer coronavirus cases last week, adding 54,466 cases. That's down 43%, as New Jersey moved to lift its mask mandate. What to know



www.lohud.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

Hochul: COVID hospitalizations in NY at lowest point since Christmas


NY's single-day positivity rate is the lowest since Nov. 26.




spectrumlocalnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 10, 2022)

Well the let it rip plan is not starting out the best.










Antibody Evasion Properties of SARS-CoV-2 Omicron Sublineages


The identification of the Omicron variant (B.1.1.529.1 or BA.1) of SARS-CoV-2 (severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2) in Botswana in November 2021[1][1] immediately raised alarms due to the sheer number of mutations in the spike glycoprotein that could lead to striking antibody...




www.biorxiv.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Well the let it rip plan is not starting out the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this point I'm just watching and waiting, if we get a break from this shit, then we should be spending it preparing for the next wave. There are several factors leading to the change in policy, public pandemic fatigue being one of them. As I said before, once it's endemic, hospitalization and healthcare system capacity will determine public health restrictions. Anti viral medications should be plentiful in a month or two and that, along with rapid testing, should keep hospitalization numbers manageable.

I don't make or even approve of public health policy, but I understand why it has been changing across many jurisdictions globally this past week and will continue to do so. It's not a sure thing, more of a hope IMHO, but a combination of scientific consensus, viral mutation, vaccines, medication, pandemic fatigue and political desperation have brought us to this point. It will end, not with a bang, but with a whimper.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491621553372602368


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 10, 2022)

Maybe democrats believe if they don't go along with "the pandemic is over it's endemic now" lie they won't be reelected. Sorry to burst your bubble but it's still a pandemic, the CDC still says you should wear a mask indoors, if it's over why bother?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 10, 2022)

Everybody wants to be re-elected.

“There go my people. I must catch up so I can lead them!”


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2022)

Back to normal in the U.K. hardly anyone wearing masks, most ignoring track and trace or have deleted the app


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 10, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Back to normal in the U.K. hardly anyone wearing masks, most ignoring track and trace or have deleted the app


I took my daughter to the doctor last week and the doctor said she expected mask mandates for schools to end soon. The Ontario government is also now distributing QR tests to local supermarkets to give to anyone who wants them.

Hand washing is a good way to help mitigate the spread of the virus, not so much though if it’s done figuratively by our government.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 10, 2022)

Science | AAAS







www.science.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

*Twenty-Nine Percent Of Americans Support Reopening The U.S. With Precautions*





Brian Stryker of Impact Research joins Morning Joe to discuss new polling on how Americans feel about reopening the country.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 10, 2022)

This is a ICU nurses experience with mild covid, and the science says the damage is cumulative, how many infections does it take to disable and eventually kill?


I had a mild case of COVID. I’m back to work & looking from the outside very much back to baseline. I’m the “99%” that so many like to reference. But like many who also had mild COVID, much of my existence is different, shifted, not quite right & just “off.” 
I get bouts of fatigue that knock me out, sometimes after minor physical exertion & also sometimes out of nowhere. I was a big time runner before COVID - I’m still not able to really get back to it. My endurance with just walking or taking stairs is significantly affected. 
I get brain fog, my thoughts heavy, slow & sluggish, like the wheels are rusty & can’t keep up with a normal pace. I have a hard time concentrating & I am more forgetful than before, losing things, misplacing items I’ve never misplaced before. 
I feel overwhelmed by a speed of life that is honestly much calmer than pre-COVID. The smallest decisions are both paralyzing & exhausting. I work so hard to appear normal & functional despite new challenges that I am left drained dry at the end of every day. 
My sleep in general is still off - tired all day, awake in the evenings, trouble falling asleep, groggy in the morning no matter how much sleep I get. My dreams are bigger, bolder, more vibrant, more intense & more realistic. Not always scary, just VERY real. 
My appetite is mostly gone. I eat one big meal a day, otherwise have a few very small snacks the rest of the day. I’m typically a voracious eater, three meals plus snacks, but I’m just indifferent to most food now despite no changes in taste or smell. 
And there are many more things - of course I forget them but they impact every part of my day. I’m functioning, yes, but I feel out of sorts. People ask me how I am and I always say “fine” but really, so much is still different.
I don’t have many of the more dangerous & well known long COVID symptoms - no heart rate issues, my asthma is about the same as before, no taste/smell changes, my brain fog isn’t disabling. And the more I talk about it, the more people I meet feeling the same. 
So while the vast majority of people do survive COVID, that’s truly a horrible benchmark. My life may never have been at risk but my quality of life afterward has been changed significantly. In many, small, consistent, impactful ways I feel considerably different. 
If you know someone who has had COVID, please be gentle with them. They make look & even act like they did before but many of us are grappling with significant invisible changes. We FEEL very different. This is the unspoken reality of life after “mild COVID.”


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Twenty-Nine Percent Of Americans Support Reopening The U.S. With Precautions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the difference between the current situation and "reopening the US with precautions"?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What's the difference between the current situation and "reopening the US with precautions"?


Public policy is a blend of scientific fact and expert conjecture, mixed with political considerations and public attitudes. Hospitalization rates and not much else will determine covid policy moving forward. If something a lot more more virulent or vaccine resistant comes along and manages to out compete omicron we're fucked. Omicron's contagiousness is a high bar to cross for any competition. 

We need to move pandemic preparedness to the top of the priority list though, above the military and systemize approaches instead of the haphazard way we do it now. International cooperation in this is a no brainer, as it affects everybody on the planet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

Poll: Nearly 30% of Canadians say it's time to 'learn to live' with COVID-19


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

Common Over-The-Counter Drug May Relieve Long COVID Symptoms, Case Report Suggests


Common Over-The-Counter Drug May Relieve Long COVID Symptoms, Case Report Suggests




www.iflscience.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

Claims that a "Johns Hopkins study" showed lockdowns are ineffective at reducing COVID-19 mortality are based on a working paper with questionable methods


A lockdown is a non-pharmaceutical intervention that is typically defined as a measure that requires people to stay at home and avoid activity outside the home involving public contact. A lockdown can comprise different restrictions, ranging from stay-at-home orders to business closures. The...




healthfeedback.org





*Claims that a “Johns Hopkins study” showed lockdowns are ineffective at reducing COVID-19 mortality are based on a working paper with questionable methods*


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 11, 2022)

Thought I would post some thoughts on this idea. I've been having gut issues ever since recovering from meningitis, the symptoms started out small and weren't worry some, or so I thought but all the antibiotics wiped out my good gut bacteria. I've always had a stomach like a billy goat that nothing upset, I probably had a better than average diet, shunned most fast food and fried foods. My symptoms gradually got worse over time even tho I thought I was improving my diet by cutting things out I considered bad for me. Long story short I believe I've figured out my gut problem, leaky gut and a candida over growth and the cause was a high carbohydrate diet. I've known about the link from gut health to the immune system and can say in my case, the worse my gut symptoms got the worse my general health got. I tried all the pre and pro biotics and adding more fermented foods, they helped some but not much. Things didn't really improve until I started to adjust the type of foods I ate, carbs,fats,proteins and the quality. I basically went to a organic keto style diet, I eat some carbs but limit them to small amounts. The results were dramatic within a few days, literally felt better than I had in years and my gut symptoms have been decreasing ever since. I've been dealing with this worsening condition for years and got no help from doctor and hospital visits, they seem to have a different therory with each visit and just wanted to give me PPIs, which I never took. This type of problem is wide spread,sugars and carbs feed the bad types of bacteria and in turn the bad types change their envirement to suit themselves, higher PH which throws everything out of balance. If you ask your freinds and family about gut issues you will find out most people have problems but just don't talk about it.

,
https://www.inverse.com/mind-body/long-covid-gut-microbes


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 11, 2022)

Oh yeah, there's a new omicron variant with a really scary new mutation for evading immunity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2022)

Omicron’s Surprising Anatomy Explains Why It Is Wildly Contagious


Specific mutations hide the COVID-causing variant from the immune system and give it a new route into more cells




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 11, 2022)

Almost 1 in 3 Older Adults Develop New Medical Conditions After COVID-19 Infection


Results can help anticipate the scale of future health complications and improve planning for use of healthcare resources. Almost a third (32 of every 100) of older adults infected with covid-19 in 2020 developed at least one new condition that required medical attention in the months after initi



scitechdaily.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 11, 2022)

Funny how deaths are not dropping like a stone, we're averaging around 3,300 a day this week, does that seem mild?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 12, 2022)

I mentioned not long ago that covid attacks tcells and damages the immune system. The scientist who I got that from says a new paper is coming out soon that confirms his exact conclusion and the process by which it happens. He calls it aging the immune system which means it's cumulative, I'll post it when it's released.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 12, 2022)

Think HIV but it attacks in a different way. Will dying from repeated covid infections and long covid resemble someone that died of AIDS, not a pretty sight.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 12, 2022)

Here's someone else who's researching along the same lines, better hope the process can be stopped or even reversed.






__





Community Fundraising






www.classy.org


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> So they know it damages the brain but a post-it note will fix it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078448


Fuck me
Now it makes sense
I never really had a good memory, but I have definitely noticed a decline in my ability to remember things now.
Like a drastic decline that occurred rapidly after having Covid this last summer.
I now have a hard time remembering Dr. appointments, which I am still seeing weekly as a result of my lungs being fucked (55% loss in my ability to absorb oxygen) or even how to spell simple words or forgetting how to get to a destination that I had driven to many times.
I really thought that I maybe had early onset Alzheimer's.
Also, I was diagnosed with anemia which occurs with blood loss which they thought was possibly due to polyps in my colon or an ulcer which after a colonoscopy/endoscopy they determined wasn't the case.
They have no fucking clue what's going on.
I lost 35 lbs when I was in the hospital of which I've only regained 1/2.
Fatigue, all the fucking time (I take naps all day long, like 4 or 5.) then I can't sleep more than 4 hours a night (has anyone notice my posts at 4/5 o'clock in the morning, that's why)
This really, really sucks.
And then I see all these motherfuckers all over the World protesting mandates that are in place to SAVE FUCKING LIVES!!!!
I don't give a fuck about they're fucking freedom, those stupid, stupid people, they're a clear & present danger to my family, myself & others.
Don't they get that?
And now we have those assholes in Canada infringing on other people's rights and praised by the like of Carlson/Cruz/MTG and most of the GOP.
WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THEM!!!
And now an American faction is starting, threating to disrupt the Super Bowl & shut down DC like they are doing in Ottawa.
I hope every last one of them/their families/ friends/pets all get it and fucking die, so the rest of the sane people in this World can get back to some semblance of a normal life. 

Get the vaccination & wear a mask, PLEASE!!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 12, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck me
> Now it makes sense
> I never really had a good memory, but I have definitely noticed a decline in my ability to remember things now.
> Like a drastic decline that occurred rapidly after having Covid this last summer.
> ...



I have a lot of info if you want any advice, just PM me.


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2022)

One more to add to the local covid list. Sister tested positive a couple three days ago. She sounded really rough the first day, then a little better each day since. Her old man had gone to stay with his family (when he tested positive) since they all have covid too. Not sure if he is going to come home now or not. They did call in Hospice for his father. No nursing homes would take him when he was released from hospital due to his covid, so it was their only option.

(so far I have not been asked to feed chickens or dogs. I have made one run to Walmart's pharmacy)


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 12, 2022)

I hear it's a mild death tho.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Funny how deaths are not dropping like a stone, we're averaging around 3,300 a day this week, does that seem mild?


they're trying to pretend it's over to get those cows into the switchback..i remember when 1k per day was considered too much Media is more concerned with getting us into a war with Russia atm.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> So they know it damages the brain but a post-it note will fix it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078448


now that you're brain dead.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 12, 2022)

Sativied said:


> The main difference, in this part of europe anyway, is the ratio. Between anti-vax and sane people. Between far right and the rest. There's the same overlap though. Far right politicians claiming absurd nonsense about vaccinations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is interesting.









Dutch universities order staff to reveal their ties to Jewish and Israeli groups


Institutions do so at request of pro-Palestinian group under freedom of information law; chief rabbi: 'Universities' compliance with transparently antisemitic request concerning'




www.timesofisrael.com





are you a Democracy?


----------



## Sativied (Feb 12, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> this is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you are trying to ask/say or what the relevance is to this thread but the article’s suggestion van Agt was an anti-semite is absurd. He was the leader of the main left wing party. His sympathy for occupied Palestinians got him that label, from amongst others a German who also labelled an Auschwitz survivor with the same ideas as an anti-semite. Their criticism on Isreal is very similar to what I read here from left americans. He’s also the political father of the tolerant cannabis laws and coffeeshops. 

Am I a democracy? huh? I’m not familiar with all the details, I know the House is going to have a debate about it. The article refers to the WOB law, which allows anyone to discretely and with no reason given request any information from the government and some other publicly funded organizations. To keep things transparent. The influence of foreign governments and organizations on our universities and associated organizations has been an ongoing issue. Chinese students are afraid of even participating in classes that include Taiwan as a topic. Same thing with Turkish money going to some islamic schools where they teach things that go against a liberal democracy. This foreign influence is not acceptable. The anti-semetic labels now seem to come from making a comparisson with a WWII situation where people were forced by nazis to give up jewish contacts. That crooked comparisson and labeling Israel critics as anti-semites will not exclude Israelian influence from scrutiny. We have the right to know who pays what and how that translates to influence on what our students’ heads are filled with.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Almost 1 in 3 Older Adults Develop New Medical Conditions After COVID-19 Infection
> 
> 
> Results can help anticipate the scale of future health complications and improve planning for use of healthcare resources. Almost a third (32 of every 100) of older adults infected with covid-19 in 2020 developed at least one new condition that required medical attention in the months after initi
> ...


and with Big Pharma antics your doctor is afraid to prescribe you out of fear..good luck growing old with that shit..and then you can be in a Purple State where your doctor writes orders but your nurse doesn't follow because 'they' know better than your doctor..'they' know what's 'safe' for you.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 12, 2022)

Sativied said:


> I have no idea what you are trying to ask/say or what the relevance is to this thread but the article’s suggestion van Agt was an anti-semite is absurd. He was the leader of the main left wing party. His sympathy for occupied Palestinians got him that label, from amongst others a German who also labelled an Auschwitz survivor with the same ideas as an anti-semite. Their criticism on Isreal is very similar to what I read here from left americans. He’s also the political father of the tolerant cannabis laws and coffeeshops.
> 
> Am I a democracy? huh? I’m not familiar with all the details, I know the House is going to have a debate about it. The article refers to the WOB law, which allows anyone to discretely and with no reason given request any information from the government and some other publicly funded organizations. To keep things transparent. The influence of foreign governments and organizations on our universities and associated organizations has been an ongoing issue. Chinese students are afraid of even participating in classes that include Taiwan as a topic. Same thing with Turkish money going to some islamic schools where they teach things that go against a liberal democracy. This foreign influence is not acceptable. The anti-semetic labels now seem to come from making a comparisson with a WWII situation where people were forced by nazis to give up jewish contacts. That crooked comparisson and labeling Israel critics as anti-semites will not exclude Israelian influence from scrutiny. We have the right to know who pays what and how that translates to influence on what our students’ heads are filled with.


i met a student from Taiwan the other day..our dogs played and he told me Taiwan was really urban and crowded..he said he was happy to be here for the next several years..no geo-political was discussed.

i dunno it's the Netherlands and kind of hard to live the Anne Frank turn-in down..you own that.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 12, 2022)

We own the Anne Frank turn-in? wtf… lay down the meth pipe.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 12, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck me
> Now it makes sense
> I never really had a good memory, but I have definitely noticed a decline in my ability to remember things now.
> Like a drastic decline that occurred rapidly after having Covid this last summer.
> ...


actually, we started it but no one considered that Canadians have the balls and would do it..now Americans have to step up their evil-doing..this is all Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 12, 2022)

Sativied said:


> We own the Anne Frank turn-in? wtf… lay down the meth pipe.


i'm sorry too soon? when i think of the Netherlands, i don't think of tulips and windmills or Van Gogh (as a child yes) but then i grew up.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 12, 2022)

Anne Frank was ratted out by someone when the country was occupied by nazi germany. Most recently concluded research indicates this may have been another jewish person who tried to save his own ass. Whoever it was, some people ratted out others, some risked their lives to hide jews like Anne Frank. To suggest we as a country own Anne Frank being ratted out or anti-semitism defines us even the slightest is like saying you own 9/11. Your whataboutism is absurd and nasty. Apparently I struck a nationalistic nerve with my non-judgemental ratio comparison.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 12, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> kind of hard to live the Anne Frank turn-in down..you own that.


https://people.com/human-interest/who-betrayed-anne-frank-investigation/

it is strongly suspected, with much collateral proof, that one JEWISH man turned in Anne Frank and her family, more than likely to buy his and his families safety.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 12, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Anne Frank was ratted out by someone when the country was occupied by nazi germany. Most recently concluded research indicates this may have been another jewish person who tried to save his own ass. Whoever it was, some people ratted out others, some risked their lives to hide jews like Anne Frank. To suggest we as a country own Anne Frank being ratted out or anti-semitism defines us even the slightest is like saying you own 9/11. Your whataboutism is absurd and nasty. Apparently I struck a nationalistic nerve with my non-judgemental ratio comparison.


You guys own the farting in bed and shaking the covers thing, though. I don’t care if you think it’s too soon, it’s on you. 






Urban Dictionary: Dutch oven


Farting under the blanket then lifting it up trapping your significant other under the covers




www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Canadians have the balls and would do it


You know what really irritates me is that these truckers represent like around 10% of Canadas's population and they are effectively shutting down Ottawa and a lot of Canada.

Every day $350,000,000 of pretty much everything crosses just the Ambassador bridge alone & those cretins/criminals blocked it, fucking us over & their own country because they are Anti-Vax/Anti-Mask/Freedom Fighters & True Patriots

85% of the Canadian drivers are vaccinated & if these clowns won't get it & if I was a vaccinated driver & these idiots were blocking me & costing me money, I'd walk up & start smashing windshields or heads, I wouldn't care which. (Yup, I can get over excited  )

And guess who is they're biggest supporter in North America?

Ah, let me think?

I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!

Tucker (blowjob) Carlson & FOX

Go figure

Has anyone watched FOX this week, specifically Carlson?
He really is a piece of work extolling the virtue of those Criminals.
I saw a little & had to change the channel,
I couldn't bear it.

Fuck the 1st, Amendment, something should be done about those lying dangers to the USA/World (supporting Russia?).

They really are a danger to this country

You know that 1000's of their viewers had to have died because of the misinformation spewed by the hosts & they're insane guests & they believed them.

Too bad 

Then on top of that 1/2 of the GOP & all of the Proud Boys are now on the same side in support of the truckers.

Ha Ha Ha

Go figure


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 12, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> You know what really irritates me is that these truckers represent like around 10% of Canadas's population and they are effectively shutting down Ottawa and a lot of Canada.
> 
> Every day $350,000,000 of pretty much everything crosses just the Ambassador bridge alone & those cretins/criminals blocked it, fucking us over & their own country because they are Anti-Vax/Anti-Mask/Freedom Fighters & True Patriots
> 
> ...


It's economic sabotage by GQP. They can't win if Biden's economy pulls out of the nosedive Trump put us into.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's economic sabotage by GQP. They can't win if Biden's economy pulls out of the nosedive Trump put us into.


it wouldn't hurt if the press was a little more responsive to the accomplishments of the administration, it seems like even the liberal press can do nothing but harp on the smallest negative point, and never even mention many positive accomplishments, how many headlines like "unemployment at lowest rate in years" or "wages up for most workers" or " economy grows 5.7% in one year" do you recall seeing? all i see is "inflation surges" with no explanations about why it's surging, that the real reason is as basic as not enough supplies to meet demands...but somehow that's the fault of the Biden administration? they caused the supply chain break down? they're the reason people are leaving their jobs, or not returning after lockdowns...it obviously doesn't have anything to do with people being tired of busting their asses for peanuts, that they're tired of being considered disposable assets by ungrateful employers....anything to make it seem like the current administration is at fault for every problem out there...of course trumps brilliant strategies didn't help...failed trade wars, tariffs that were paid for by American workers, charities used as personal atms, publicly kissing the asses of dictators, and then running a vast money laundering system for those dictators, more than enough to guarantee jail time for most people, without even mentioning a fucking coup attempt....
but it's all Biden's fault...
i have a picture in my head of a bunch of kids with candy smeared all over their faces, pointing out to the teacher the kid who just picked up the empty bag...


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's economic sabotage by GQP. They can't win if Biden's economy pulls out of the nosedive Trump put us into.


The majority by far in the GOP today are egomaniacal, soulless fucking whores & Trump is they're pimp.

Fact

If they don't do what he wants, they know that he will bitch-slap the fuck out of them and end they're political future, so yea , they suck his dick, 

Did anyone see this episode on Twilight Zone where the 12 years boy can wish the residents/dogs into a corn field or turn them into a Jack in the Box if he feels slighted.
They had to always submit to the kid's whims. or the kid would get pissed off & murder them essentially
Fucking Trump is just like him, if he feels that he's being dissed he'll toss anyone of them into the corn feild.






This very bad.

Pray because if this midterm election mimics the previous midterms going back to the fucking Civil War (approximately) the Republicans will win.

Why does this happen?

If the GOP picks up more seats I'm gonna pull a Kurt Cobain & blow my fucking head off.

Death will be a comfort


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://people.com/human-interest/who-betrayed-anne-frank-investigation/
> 
> it is strongly suspected, with much collateral proof, that one JEWISH man turned in Anne Frank and her family, more than likely to buy his and his families safety.


but it happened on their watch and everyone is responsible for what happens in their nation.

i took offense to the euro snobbery about his country and their gentle feels; blaming us.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it wouldn't hurt if the press was a little more responsive to the accomplishments of the administration, it seems like even the liberal press can do nothing but harp on the smallest negative point, and never even mention many positive accomplishments, how many headlines like "unemployment at lowest rate in years" or "wages up for most workers" or " economy grows 5.7% in one year" do you recall seeing? all i see is "inflation surges" with no explanations about why it's surging, that the real reason is as basic as not enough supplies to meet demands...but somehow that's the fault of the Biden administration? they caused the supply chain break down? they're the reason people are leaving their jobs, or not returning after lockdowns...it obviously doesn't have anything to do with people being tired of busting their asses for peanuts, that they're tired of being considered disposable assets by ungrateful employers....anything to make it seem like the current administration is at fault for every problem out there...of course trumps brilliant strategies didn't help...failed trade wars, tariffs that were paid for by American workers, charities used as personal atms, publicly kissing the asses of dictators, and then running a vast money laundering system for those dictators, more than enough to guarantee jail time for most people, without even mentioning a fucking coup attempt....
> but it's all Biden's fault...
> i have a picture in my head of a bunch of kids with candy smeared all over their faces, pointing out to the teacher the kid who just picked up the empty bag...


case in point: left hand column top of page on CNN is Trump. again. is this the only thing they can come up with for Sunday headlines?

more NEGATVITY..that's not headline news.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 13, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> The majority by far in the GOP today are egomaniacal, soulless fucking whores & Trump is they're pimp.
> 
> Fact
> 
> ...


because dems rally for the presidential then get lost. dems MUST participate this time just like their life depended on it last time.

tell/ask everyone you know/see are they voting in November?

as for Kurt Cobain there of course is speculation (and a movie) presenting the facts on how he could not have killed himself and that it was someone from his inner circle.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 13, 2022)

A group in Chicago has shown that covid-19 was causing acutely more T cell death than HIV.










A single-cell atlas reveals shared and distinct immune responses and metabolism during SARS-CoV-2 and HIV-1 infections


SARS-CoV-2 and HIV-1 are RNA viruses that have killed millions of people worldwide. Understanding the similarities and differences between these two infections is critical for understanding disease progression and for developing effective vaccines and therapies, particularly for 38 million...




www.biorxiv.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 13, 2022)

HIV doesn't directly kill you, it kills your immune system then you die from infection and disease.

Covid-19 does something similar, it attacks your immune system and you die from a immune system over reaction or from a infection.

But covid also attacks many other things in the body and that damage can kill you also, so will covid end up worse than HIV?

Will they keep calling it long covid or will they find a catchy abbreviation for it like they did with the HIV syndrome AIDS?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> HIV doesn't directly kill you, it kills your immune system then you die from infection and disease.
> 
> Covid-19 does something similar, it attacks your immune system and you die from a immune system over reaction or from a infection.
> 
> But covid also attacks many other things in the body and that damage can kill you also, so will covid end up worse than HIV?


Covid is circulatory delivered through respiration; it passes the blood brain barrier..with this knowledge? it's been about 1M in two years and the US is 1/6 of the worlds deaths currently.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> The majority by far in the GOP today are egomaniacal, soulless fucking whores & Trump is they're pimp.
> 
> Fact
> 
> ...


Have faith in Donald, he will divide and destroy the GOP before the 2022 election, especially if he's indicted in Fulton Co Georgia. Top republicans like Kempt will have to testify against him at his TV trial and Donald will go nuts on the state party. Let's hope they have things timed just right, say after primary season, but before the election? I do know Trump is getting close to getting done and republicans can smell his blood in the water. I think Georgia will indict him first, the case is simple, straight forward and there is a ton of evidence and witnesses. Most importantly trials in Georgia are on TV and in Trump's case that means national TV, so the country can make it's own call.

Stick around, you don't wanna miss the show!


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 13, 2022)

People are posting that have long covid saying their doctors are testing them for HIV because they have very low Tcell counts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2022)

Bill Gates Says Covid-19 Can Be the Last Pandemic in History If We Do These 3 Things


'Momentum is on our side,' he says.




www.inc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2022)

I think governments should be thinking ahead in terms of stocking up, bumping up research and international efforts, but also with policy changes and new uniform pandemic response laws. When a pandemic is declared the federal government should have increased powers over public health and civil order. Increase fines and make detention mandatory for organizers and leaders of stupidity. We need to use what we have learned to improve our response for the next pandemic or wave. At the pace science is progressing in this area, I would expect the situation to be much different in a decade.

As the hospital numbers drop, so will the restrictions, but we should be on our guard and continue to wear masks inside public places to reduce our odds of an outbreak. New omicron specific vaccines/ boosters are coming by spring, mRNA vaccines can contain multiple, different mRNA strands, producing different antibodies for different variants. We are working with vaccines developed for the original strain and they are still working remarkably well to prevent serious outcomes.









Next Covid strain could kill many more, warn scientists ahead of England restrictions ending


Demands grow for government science chiefs to reveal evidence backing move to lift last protective measures




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2022)

Ok,, I think this guy is nuts & I scratch my head most every time he speaks & I think this interview can be used as evidence
I especially like the part where he says he hopes the truckers come down here and shuts cities down.
If you think you can take it, go ahead and watch 
I couldn't watch it to the end, it made me nauseous


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Ok,, I think this guy is nuts & I scratch my head most every time he speaks & I think this interview can be used as evidence
> I especially like the part where he says he hopes the truckers come down here and shuts cities down.
> If you think you can take it, go ahead and watch
> I couldn't watch it to the end, it made me nauseous


I wonder if a dozen trucks surrounded his house and blockaded it blowing horns all night, would he change his tune? Probably not, he'd move out to his second residence and fuck his neighbors


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 13, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Ok,, I think this guy is nuts & I scratch my head most every time he speaks & I think this interview can be used as evidence
> I especially like the part where he says he hopes the truckers come down here and shuts cities down.
> If you think you can take it, go ahead and watch
> I couldn't watch it to the end, it made me nauseous


literally just got back from walking my dog; woman is searching in her purse and remarks as i'm walking past..'i just came in from Trinidad (Colorado) and no one's wearing masks there..i *forgot* where i was (Northern Colorado)'. 

ummmmm, okay Karen


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have faith in Donald, he will divide and destroy the GOP before the 2022 election, especially if he's indicted in Fulton Co Georgia. Top republicans like Kempt will have to testify against him at his TV trial and Donald will go nuts on the state party. Let's hope they have things timed just right, say after primary season, but before the election? I do know Trump is getting close to getting done and republicans can smell his blood in the water. I think Georgia will indict him first, the case is simple, straight forward and there is a ton of evidence and witnesses. Most importantly trials in Georgia are on TV and in Trump's case that means national TV, so the country can make it's own call.
> 
> St*ick around, you don't wanna miss the show!*


it's like Borat, you only get one take..i really enjoy your levity and wish to thank you- it's gotten me through some darkness many times. continue to be you!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if a dozen trucks surrounded his house and blockaded it blowing horns all night, would he change his tune? Probably not, he'd move out to his second residence and fuck his neighbors


he's such a fucker because he knows it's a felony to touch him so he can be as much of Il Duce-bag as he wants and get away with it..so you have to do other stuff that's legal but annoying..my specialty


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 13, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Ok,, I think this guy is nuts & I scratch my head most every time he speaks & I think this interview can be used as evidence
> I especially like the part where he says he hopes the truckers come down here and shuts cities down.
> If you think you can take it, go ahead and watch
> I couldn't watch it to the end, it made me nauseous


he's missing his America's Frontline Doctor lab coat.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 13, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Ok,, I think this guy is nuts & I scratch my head most every time he speaks & I think this interview can be used as evidence
> I especially like the part where he says he hopes the truckers come down here and shuts cities down.
> If you think you can take it, go ahead and watch
> I couldn't watch it to the end, it made me nauseous


it's a shame you have to hire people to interview you in order to plug your website that no one will go to.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> "Can anyone explain why New York is unmasking while FEMA military medical teams and the National Guard are serving in hospitals & nursing homes around the state? Are we collapsing the healthcare system & making it impossible for people to seek care on purpose? I don’t understand."
> 
> 
> That's a good question.


yup all of a sudden right after the NGA meeting in DC about a week or two ago. they told Biden it was over and our governor is not renewing any mandates..we need to 'move away' regardless of the need for National Guard at the hospitals and downing Ivermectin.









Governors say they told Biden US needs to 'move away from the pandemic' at White House meeting


A bipartisan group of governors told President Joe Biden that the country needs to "move away from the pandemic," Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson said at the White House Monday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if a dozen trucks surrounded his house and blockaded it blowing horns all night, would he change his tune? Probably not, he'd move out to his second residence and fuck his neighbors


I was thinking the other day about all those Republican Congresspersons & Senate fuck-wads that have been relentless in their opposition to everything Biden is trying to do to fight COVID and seemingly spend all their time talking about it.
What are they actually doing for their constituents?
They don't seem doing anything at all because all they do is talk about Fauci, masks & mandates.
Nothing else
Cool
Keep it up


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 13, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Anne Frank was ratted out by someone when the country was occupied by nazi germany. Most recently concluded research indicates this may have been another jewish person who tried to save his own ass. Whoever it was, some people ratted out others, some risked their lives to hide jews like Anne Frank.* To suggest we as a country own *Anne Frank being ratted out or anti-semitism defines us even the slightest is like saying you own 9/11. Your whataboutism is absurd and nasty. Apparently I struck a nationalistic nerve with my non-judgemental ratio comparison.


precisely..it's wrong to blame a whole nation for the indiscretion of others or only one. you ride quite the high horse, friend.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 13, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I was thinking the other day about all those Republican Congresspersons & Senate fuck-wads that have been relentless in their opposition to everything Biden is trying to do to fight COVID and seemingly spend all their time talking about it.
> *What are they actually doing for their constituents?*
> They don't seem doing anything at all because all they do is talk about Fauci, masks & mandates.
> Nothing else
> ...


they go back and say they got them _________________________________. with a straight face.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I was thinking the other day about all those Republican Congresspersons & Senate fuck-wads that have been relentless in their opposition to everything Biden is trying to do to fight COVID and seemingly spend all their time talking about it.
> What are they actually doing for their constituents?
> They don't seem doing anything at all because all they do is talk about Fauci, masks & mandates.
> Nothing else
> ...


The idea is to block everything they can and cause as much chaos as possible, the have their political wing, their propaganda wing and their terrorist wing. It's how ya fight a modern civil war, the country ain't gonna split into opposing states and armies! Cause as much shit as you can and the 1/3 who doesn't pay attention will blame the government for the shit you caused, your own fanatical base doesn't give a shit about anything and believes bullshit, facts don't matter to them. Set up a situation where "Only I can solve it", by magic I assume and your strong man takes power and disassembles democracy. This is why the base is so fanatical about Donald, they know that only a psycho and desperado like him could destroy the constitution, democracy and the rule of law.

The idea is make Joe fail or seem to, even if he is not, cause as much trouble as possible so that the morons of the nation will elect a strong man and he does the rest. "Oh I didn't think he'd exterminate the brown people, my goodness, I didn't think he'd screw me! He was suppose to get the brown folks"! It not the racist fanatics, it's the "nice people" who vote republican and are complacent that is the threat. Too many people are just going along with this bullshit and believing they are "good people" or "Christians". What they are, are stupid bigoted assholes empowering a nightmare from which they will be lucky to survive. They become viewers of foxnews and and are suckers for who ever blows the dog whistle or can make them afraid and can offer the illusion of security.

Far from the land of the free and home of the brave, it has become a place of the hate enslaved moron and abode of the chicken shit screaming, "They is is tak'en over!"  Why at least our dumb cunts could organize a convoy and were smart enough to get your dumb cunts to pay for it!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 13, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Ok,, I think this guy is nuts & I scratch my head most every time he speaks & I think this interview can be used as evidence
> I especially like the part where he says he hopes the truckers come down here and shuts cities down.
> If you think you can take it, go ahead and watch
> I couldn't watch it to the end, it made me nauseous


rand paul is a crazy fucker, who shouldn't be allowed to make any decisions outside of his own life, and those should probably be monitored for his own safety. and ours....
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/01/politics/fact-check-rand-paul-schools-safe-to-reopen-caution-dr-fauci/index.html

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/16/politics/rand-paul-coronavirus-immune/index.html

this fucking moron is a public office holder...


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it wouldn't hurt if the press was a little more responsive to the accomplishments of the administration, it seems like even the liberal press can do nothing but harp on the smallest negative point, and never even mention many positive accomplishments, how many headlines like "unemployment at lowest rate in years" or "wages up for most workers" or " economy grows 5.7% in one year" do you recall seeing? all i see is "inflation surges" with no explanations about why it's surging, that the real reason is as basic as not enough supplies to meet demands...


I've seen all those stories. But then I watch the Newshour. Most folks watch for profit news, and it's all about clicks all the time. (that is not even taking into account that most folks are stupid)


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2022)

Local update. Brother in law went to ER night before last. They gave him some meds and sent him home. Sister and everyone else seems to be slowly getting better. (she is feeding the dogs and chickens everyday, so not too bad off)


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 14, 2022)

Well the antivaxers are now spreading that the vaccines will give you AIDS. You know how propaganda works, accuse the other side of that which you are guilty of. They know that when the government gets around to telling the public that covid can give you a AIDS like syndrome, the antivaxers will have already blamed in on the vaccines.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Well the antivaxers are now spreading that the vaccines will give you AIDS. You know how propaganda works, accuse the other side of that which you are guilty of. They know that when the government gets around to telling the public that covid can give you a AIDS like syndrome, the antivaxers will have already blamed in on the vaccines.


i'm just about over caring at this point, we're well into this, and people have had all the data in front of them for a long time, if they still decide to go down the rabbit hole, fuck em, let it savage the unvaxxed, the unmasked, killing them at 97 times the rate it kills vaxxed people...maybe this is nature correcting the imbalance we caused by making it possible for morons to live to breeding age


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 14, 2022)

LOL


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 14, 2022)

I posted about this at the beginning, this article has a lot more info.










Is Our Pandemic the Ghost of the 1889 Russian Flu? | The Tyee


The ‘dreaded disease’ that claimed 1.5 million looks a lot like COVID-19, including the long-term threat posed by ‘viral promiscuity.’




thetyee.ca


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 14, 2022)

Bird flu is spreading in the midwest, poultry farms are culling.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 15, 2022)

Omicron now has 7 variants of concern, I'm sure they are all mild.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2022)

Why Endemic Covid Could Lead To Another Deadly Outbreak


“Endemic strains can certainly seed new epidemic waves… potentially even pandemic ones,” Dr. Aris Katzourakis told Forbes.




www.forbes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Bird flu is spreading in the midwest, poultry farms are culling.


Look out chicken prices!


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 15, 2022)

Epigenetic Memory of COVID-19 in Innate Immune Cells and Their Progenitors


Severe coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) is characterized by systemic inflammation and can result in protracted symptoms. Robust systemic inflammation may trigger persistent changes in hematopoietic cells and innate immune memory through epigenetic mechanisms. We reveal that rare circulating...




www.biorxiv.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look out chicken prices!



Farms in 3 states so far, turkey farm also hit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 15, 2022)

A “Striking” Link Between Vitamin D Levels and Omicron


Low levels are associated with the severity of Omicron and other variants.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 15, 2022)

Some countries are starting to lift all restrictions, stop testing and stop reporting on hospital admissions. They are adopting the "what you don't know can't hurt you strategy" looks like to me.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 15, 2022)

If this study is right, it means that most of the mutations for the variants are happening in immunocomprimised patients that can't clear the virus from their system.










Narrow transmission bottlenecks and limited within-host viral diversity during a SARS-CoV-2 outbreak on a fishing boat


The long-term evolution of viruses is ultimately due to viral mutants that arise within infected individuals and transmit to other individuals. Here we use deep sequencing to investigate the transmission of viral genetic variation among individuals during a SARS-CoV-2 outbreak that infected the...




www.biorxiv.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 15, 2022)

It's a mild 7% death rate.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If this study is right, it means that most of the mutations for the variants are happening in immunocomprimised patients that can't clear the virus from their system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, that was discussed quite a while back, the longer the virus stays active in a person, the more chance a successful mutation has of occuring, and since they have the hardest time recovering, they would be a prime source


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 15, 2022)

Round two of omicron will be worse.










Virological characteristics of SARS-CoV-2 BA.2 variant


Soon after the emergence and global spread of a new severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) Omicron lineage, BA.1 (ref[1][1], [2][2]), another Omicron lineage, BA.2, has initiated outcompeting BA.1. Statistical analysis shows that the effective reproduction number of BA.2 is...




www.biorxiv.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If this study is right, it means that most of the mutations for the variants are happening in immunocomprimised patients that can't clear the virus from their system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is an increasing supply of effective antiviral drugs and there will be new vaccines and antibodies that can more effectively deal with new strains, including broad spectrum small antibodies. An effective antibody treatment is as good as a vaccine for the immunocompromised. People are being given a course of antivirals and sent home increasingly, this will hopefully keep hospitalization numbers down. There will be oral vaccines and effective nasal spray ones too as well as new anti viral medications. Long term there is hope for a pan coronavirus vaccine that will last long term and work against the whole coronavirus family of viruses.

Attention needs to be paid to the immunocompromised and this issue has been known about for awhile. That's why antiviral drugs and new antibodies are important, to target those people who breed new variants.


----------



## printer (Feb 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If this study is right, it means that most of the mutations for the variants are happening in immunocomprimised patients that can't clear the virus from their system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recall months back one person had two strains fighting it out in him for months.


----------



## printer (Feb 15, 2022)

*Yes, You Can Contract 2 Coronavirus Strains at the Same Time: What to Know*
After the case study of an unvaccinated older woman found to have acquired both the alpha and beta variants of COVID-19 was presented at this year’s European Congress of Clinical Microbiology & Infectious Diseases (ECCMID 2021), experts confirmed it is possible to have two variants of COVID-19.

On March 3, a woman was admitted to a hospital in Belgium for treatment of injuries from a fall. Following a procedural test, she was found to be positive for the virus, according to a press release from ECCMID.

At the time, she showed no symptoms of COVID-19 but rapidly developed respiratory problems and died 5 days later.
When her respiratory sample was tested for variants of concern (VOCs) using the PCR test, doctors discovered she had two different strains of COVID-19, the B.1.1.7 (alpha) originating in the United Kingdom, and B.1.351 (beta), first detected in South Africa.

“This is one of the first documented cases of coinfection with two SARS-CoV-2 variants of concern,” lead author and molecular biologist Dr. Anne Vankeerberghen of the OLV Hospital in Aalst, Belgium, said in the statement.

“Both these variants were circulating in Belgium at the time,” Vankeerberghen continued. “So it is likely that the lady was coinfected with different viruses from two different people. Unfortunately, we don’t know how she became infected.”

*Not the first time dual infection identified*

Similar cases of dual infection have been detected, although experts believe the Belgian case is the first documented, so far.
Scientists in Brazil reported two patients had two COVID-19 variants at the beginning of the year — one of them the VOC called gamma.
A teenager was recently treated by researchers in Portugal and appeared to have a second type of COVID-19 while recovering from a preexisting COVID infection.








Yes, You Can Contract 2 Coronavirus Strains at the Same Time


A recently documented patient case study finds infection with two variants of COVID-19 is possible. Although researchers still don’t know how the patient was infected, experts say that exposure to people carrying different COVID-19 variants can result in this type of infection.




www.healthline.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2022)

*Fauci: You May Be ‘Done With Covid,’ But Covid Isn’t Done With The U.S.*





“You may be done with Covid, but Covid is not done with the United States—nor is it done with the world. We’ve got to do what it takes to get it to be done,” says Dr. Fauci, stressing the importance of boosters and vaccinations.


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> . . . . . . . . . .Attention needs to be paid to the immunocompromised and this issue has been known about for awhile. That's why antiviral drugs and new antibodies are important, to target those people who breed new variants.


The problem is that the places with millions of folks with HIV are also the places with really low vaccine rates. We are having a hell of a time getting it under control in 1st world countries, so there is almost no help for the 3rd world.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Fauci: You May Be ‘Done With Covid,’ But Covid Isn’t Done With The U.S.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad nobody told Dougie.








'We are done with it:' Doug Ford says Ontario is moving on from COVID-19


Ontario Premier Doug Ford says he strongly discouraged the idea of any new COVID-19 restrictions or retooling of the vaccine passport system after next month, saying the public is “done with this,” alluding to his doubts about the efficacy of third doses and the rift vaccination has caused...




toronto.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Too bad nobody told Dougie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a few days ago i didn't know who doug ford was...and i'm nostalgic for those days....
but at least i have someone to mention when Canadians start to get uppity about our politicians, now


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 16, 2022)

Chinas zero covid policy and lock down in Hong Kong has failed, thousands of cases a day of omicron.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 16, 2022)

There’s no containing omicron.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Chinas zero covid policy and lock down in Hong Kong has failed, thousands of cases a day of omicron.


They'd better hope their vaccines work, cause it's a country of virgins, there could be a major PPE shortage soon, as a billion of the fuckers come down with covid over a couple of months! There could be supply chain issues for whatever comes out of China this spring as the country goes down sick for a couple of weeks. Let's hope their vaccines work, or we've been selling them mRNAs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> There’s no containing omicron.


I wonder how they deal with internet influencers who spread antivaxxer disinformation and tell folks the government is evil and out to get them!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They'd better hope their vaccines work, cause it's a country of virgins, there could be a major PPE shortage soon, as a billion of the fuckers come down with covid over a couple of months! There could be supply chain issues for whatever comes out of China this spring as the country goes down sick for a couple of weeks. Let's hope their vaccines work, or we've been selling them mRNAs.


this would be a great opportunity for American companies to get their shit together and deliver domestic products to all kinds of manufacturing and production companies... maybe quit talking about independence from markets and start actually doing something about it?
it could be possible to come out of this in a better position than when we went in...i've never trusted Chinese technology, they're just blatant and unashamed about intellectual theft, and they've attempted to steal both private industry secrets and government secrets for years...lets start making our own chips, and they can eat theirs...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this would be a great opportunity for American companies to get their shit together and deliver domestic products to all kinds of manufacturing and production companies... maybe quit talking about independence from markets and start actually doing something about it?
> it could be possible to come out of this in a better position than when we went in...i've never trusted Chinese technology, they're just blatant and unashamed about intellectual theft, and they've attempted to steal both private industry secrets and government secrets for years...lets start making our own chips, and they can eat theirs...


Most advanced chips are made in Taiwan and that is a vulnerability, security for them though, clever bastards!  

Chip manufacturing is being ramped up all over the world, north America and Europe and governments are encouraging it. As AI and robotics come more into to play cheap labor becomes less important, you can make shit here, as long as machines do most of the work. There have been mass layoffs in China over this and China is starting to experience a labor shortage, demographic issues and can't restart population growth easily. Right now there are mega bailouts and bankruptcies going on there as corruption and mismanagement come home to bite.


----------



## printer (Feb 16, 2022)

*Ottawa police warn of arrest for 'anyone blocking streets'*
Police in Ottawa on Wednesday warned truckers blocking downtown streets that they could be arrested if they did not leave the area as authorities look to bring an end to protests over COVID-19 restrictions.

"You must leave the area now. Anyone blocking streets, or assisting others in the blocking streets, are committing a criminal offence and you may be arrested," police said on Wednesday in a notice to protesters.

"You must immediately cease further unlawful activity or you will face charges," they added. "The people of Ottawa are being denied the lawful use, enjoyment and operation of their property and you are causing businesses to close."

Also on Wednesday, police were ticketing some vehicles that were blocking parts of the city's downtown area, according to Reuters. 

The police action comes just one day after Ottawa Police Chief Peter Sloly resigned amid criticism about his handling of the protests. 

Sloly had also been accused of bullying and volatile behavior toward senior leadership. 

Police added on Wednesday that now that the emergency policy has been put into use "anyone coming to Ottawa for the purpose of joining the ongoing demonstration is breaking the law." 








Ottawa police warn of arrest for ‘anyone blocking streets’


Police in Ottawa on Wednesday warned truckers blocking downtown streets that they could be arrested if they did not leave the area as authorities look to bring an end to protests over COVID-19 rest…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder how they deal with internet influencers who spread antivaxxer disinformation and tell folks the government is evil and out to get them!


I've heard they get some on the job training in cotton picking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2022)

The U.S. Has Had a Million 'Extra' Deaths Since the Pandemic Began


On paper, 900,000 Americans have died from covid-19—but excess death tracking tells a different story.




gizmodo.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 16, 2022)

Eye opening last “ 12 shots “ piece …. Sad.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 17, 2022)

My 4 free covid home tests are finally arriving today, I ordered them a day before the websites official opening when they opened early.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2022)

mRNA vaccine-induced antibodies more effective than natural immunity in neutralizing SARS-CoV-2 and its high affinity variants - Scientific Reports


Several variants of SARS-CoV-2 have emerged. Those with mutations in the angiotensin-converting enzyme (ACE2) receptor binding domain (RBD) are associated with increased transmission and severity. In this study, we developed both antibody quantification and functional neutralization assays...




www.nature.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 17, 2022)

Pandemics disable people — the history lesson that policymakers ignore


Influenza, polio and more have shown that infections can change lives even decades later. Why the complacency over possible long-term effects of COVID-19?




www.nature.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 17, 2022)

https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2119497


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 17, 2022)

New study shows a significant increase in the risk of mental health disorders after COVID-19


Dr. Ziyad Al-Aly, clinical epidemiologist at Washington U. and chief of research and development for the VA in St. Louis, headed the study.




www.stltoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2022)

Estimated 73% of US now immune to omicron: Is that enough?


The omicron wave that assaulted the United States this winter also bolstered its defenses, leaving enough protection against the coronavirus that future spikes will likely require much less — if any — dramatic disruption to society.




apnews.com


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> My 4 free covid home tests are finally arriving today, I ordered them a day before the websites official opening when they opened early.


We got ours on Monday.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Estimated 73% of US now immune to omicron: Is that enough?
> 
> 
> The omicron wave that assaulted the United States this winter also bolstered its defenses, leaving enough protection against the coronavirus that future spikes will likely require much less — if any — dramatic disruption to society.
> ...



South Africa showed that people were being infected with BA2 omicron 3 weeks after a BA1 omicron infection, so no.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 17, 2022)

Urgency for Normal is a rightwing propaganda group of antivaxers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 17, 2022)

Mild illness? Omicron causing more neurological issues than previous variants


Many who recovered from Omicron experience extreme weakness, loss of consciousness, and even a comatose state, doctors say.




www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Urgency for Normal is a rightwing propaganda group of antivaxers.


It's also an idea that appeals to youth and that's what make it dangerous, even among a minority of them. The perception of time speeds up as we age and for a 20 year old, this has gone on forever and they are way more socially active than middle aged and older folks. We can't go on as is, a rethink is required as are more broad spectrum vaccines, though the ones we have seem to be holding out remarkably well.

Since everybody is gonna get infected with or be exposed to the "viral vaccine", vaccine passports will go, along with mandates, the unvaxxed and vulnerable are on their own, so are the rest of us too! Masks will become optional in most settings. This pandemic/endemic will continue to kill a couple of thousand Americans a day, mostly the unvaxxed and it's been that way for awhile now as Darwin works his magic.

Some folks might be able to avoid the O's until better vaccines come along, but they will be rare! Avoid it for as long as you can and the odds increase that you will be able to get an antiviral drug treatment course, if you should come down with it. I think a year from now will see advances in vaccines/boosters, including oral and nasal spray ones, new antiviral drugs and broad spectrum antibodies. There is no reason an mRNA vaccine can't have multiple mRNA strands to deal with multiple targets in coronaviruses, not just spike proteins. As I said before, we are in the scientific pay off period now and that payoff will grow more over time and the increased understanding and tools developed will spread into other branches of medicine too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Mild illness? Omicron causing more neurological issues than previous variants
> 
> 
> Many who recovered from Omicron experience extreme weakness, loss of consciousness, and even a comatose state, doctors say.
> ...


OK, let's say that the average unvaxxed is a bit touched in the head, which is why they are unvaxxed and catch a bad case of covid, which scrambles their marbles even more. 

In other words, with the unvaxxed, how would you know the weren't idiots or batshit crazy before they got sick? You can see how this might skew the results, since I believe many of the unvaxxed have mental health issues. Example: What percentage of those who stormed the capitol on 1/6 were unvaxxed? Their resemblance to the crowd in Ottawa is striking, even though they worked on their PR and got rid of the swastikas on display. They are still just as fucking nuts and every bit as stupid.


----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> My 4 free covid home tests are finally arriving today, I ordered them a day before the websites official opening when they opened early.


We got ours a week or so back. Sister got hers about a week before we did, and we ordered the same day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's also an idea that appeals to youth and that's what make it dangerous, even among a minority of them. The perception of time speeds up as we age and for a 20 year old, this has gone on forever and they are way more socially active than middle aged and older folks. We can't go on as is, a rethink is required as are more broad spectrum vaccines, though the ones we have seem to be holding out remarkably well.
> 
> Since everybody is gonna get infected with or be exposed to the "viral vaccine", vaccine passports will go, along with mandates, the unvaxxed and vulnerable are on their own, so are the rest of us too! Masks will become optional in most settings. This pandemic/endemic will continue to kill a couple of thousand Americans a day, mostly the unvaxxed and it's been that way for awhile now as Darwin works his magic.
> 
> Some folks might be able to avoid the O's until better vaccines come along, but they will be rare! Avoid it for as long as you can and the odds increase that you will be able to get an antiviral drug treatment course, if you should come down with it. I think a year from now will see advances in vaccines/boosters, including oral and nasal spray ones, new antiviral drugs and broad spectrum antibodies. There is no reason an mRNA vaccine can't have multiple mRNA strands to deal with multiple targets in coronaviruses, not just spike proteins. As I said before, we are in the scientific pay off period now and that payoff will grow more over time and the increased understanding and tools developed will spread into other branches of medicine too.


two years of being inconvenienced and our entire global society has become snowflakes that are already melting at the edges...better hope we're lucky and no more bad strains come along, or hospitals and icus are going to get shit on again, and EVERYTHING they're putting back into a "normal" status will have to be shut down...how will the snowflakes feel then?...


----------



## Sativied (Feb 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In other words, with the unvaxxed, how would you know the weren't idiots or batshit crazy before they got sick? You can see how this might skew the results, since I believe many of the unvaxxed have mental health issues. Example: What percentage of those who stormed the capitol on 1/6 were unvaxxed? Their resemblance to the crowd in Ottawa is striking, even though they worked on their PR and got rid of the swastikas on display. They are still just as fucking nuts and every bit as stupid.


There has been a large increase in mental issues because of the lock downs and other measures as well. For example, in NL just the increase in youngsters below 30 who ended their own life in 2021 is higher than the number of deaths by covid in the same age group. 

Next week all covid measures in NL will end. Well except for some limits on huge parties/festivals. No more early closing hours, no more mask mandates, etc. Pretty much all measures go from mandates to advice. This is with 86% vax rate, 61% boostered, currently almost 60k infections per day. Number of ICU and hospital beds occupancy continues to decline.

Many restaurants remain closed because there's too many people sick at home so no employees available. Just a month or two and I'll plant my ass in the sun for 6months. Cooler with beer, bag of weed. Might just be the last normal-ish summer.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 17, 2022)

Sativied said:


> There has been a large increase in mental issues because of the lock downs and other measures as well. For example, in NL just the increase in youngsters below 30 who ended their own life in 2021 is higher than the number of deaths by covid in the same age group.
> 
> Next week all covid measures in NL will end. Well except for some limits on huge parties/festivals. No more early closing hours, no more mask mandates, etc. Pretty much all measures go from mandates to advice. This is with 86% vax rate, 61% boostered, currently almost 60k infections per day. Number of ICU and hospital beds occupancy continues to decline.
> 
> Many restaurants remain closed because there's too many people sick at home so no employees available. Just a month or two and I'll plant my ass in the sun for 6months. Cooler with beer, bag of weed. Might just be the last normal-ish summer.


How much of that is being online far more and hate mongering trolls having far more access to them is what I would like to see studied.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> two years of being inconvenienced and our entire global society has become snowflakes that are already melting at the edges...better hope we're lucky and no more bad strains come along, or hospitals and icus are going to get shit on again, and EVERYTHING they're putting back into a "normal" status will have to be shut down...how will the snowflakes feel then?...


I just call em as I see em, like most folks I'm reserving judgement, we've been burned before. There are a small number of mostly middle aged antivaxxers, religious loonies or right wingnuts, the numbers swell with the 18 30 YO demographic, who are just probably horney and not much more.

So, since this younger demographic is at lower risk, they need fewer restrictions, policy should try to separate them from the right wing nuts and hardcore antivaxxers. This age group also has lot's of kids though and they are generally unvaxxed too, so there might be an issue there too.

I think everybody, governments included has their fingers crossed about new variants. The mass protests we saw in Europe a few weeks ago have come to Canada and ya better hope this shit doesn't spread to America, Canada has a much higher vaccination rate and not quite as many loonies. In America, the trucks would be surrounded by militia fools in body armor carrying AR15s. The whole circus crowd would be funded to the tune of hundreds of millions and the republicans would be in solidarity with the idiots, joined at the hip and would be giving them speeches.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In America, the trucks would be surrounded by militia fools in body armor carrying AR15s. The whole circus crowd would be funded to the tune of hundreds of millions and the republicans would be in solidarity with the idiots, joined at the hip and would be giving them speeches.


that would just make it easier to arrest them all at one time, for more sedition...and for being domestic terrorists...and if they resist...well, they won't resist when they're in a hole in the ground
tell me we wouldn't be better off if it came to armed conflict and 90% of the militia morons died during the conflict? i'd feel bad about the police officers and national guardsmen who would inevitably get hurt or killed, but that is what they signed up for


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that would just make it easier to arrest them all at one time, for more sedition...and for being domestic terrorists...and if they resist...well, they won't resist when they're in a hole in the ground
> tell me we wouldn't be better off if it came to armed conflict and 90% of the militia morons died during the conflict? i'd feel bad about the police officers and national guardsmen who would inevitably get hurt or killed, but that is what they signed up for


America is a target rich environment for these assholes and they know it, the money they could grift off it would be epic. Trump could set up a crowd funding operation off of it and keep the cash!

I'm sure Uncle Sam is keeping a close eye on these idiots, I'm sure they are communicating with American allies, many are looking to duplicate what happened in Canada. It was like the mass European protests, but here they provided a nucleus, funding and stayed in occupation. Also their goals and leadership are vague and dispersant.

We are going after the money, organization and logistical supply dumps, clear the idiots, then tow the trucks, no fucking way should they get them back, put them out of business for good.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> How much of that is being online far more and hate mongering trolls having far more access to them is what I would like to see studied.


Pretty sure you’re on to something with people being online far too much. The whole echo chamber of consuming social media and other info that reinforces people’s existing ideas and beliefs and drives them to extreme view points seem to be so much worse during the pandemic.

For sure the whole “return to normal” idea is a right wing talking point, but it is not only coming from the right. There are moderates and liberals that are talking and acting in the same way, although from very different angles than the whole “muh FreeDumb” and “don’t muzzle me” rhetoric that comes from the right.

Lock downs, remote learning and anxiety about the pandemic have really taken a mental health toll on school age kids. The last two years have been exceedingly tough for my two kids and a lot of their friends. This has been discussed on here before.

My entire family is triple vaxxed at this point and have been fairly religious about masking since 2020. We had a recent bout of omicron that was mild, we believe because we were all triple vaxxed, but we don’t really know if we just got lucky there.

That said, masks are about to become optional for our school district again and my wife and I are not going to make out kids continue to wear them at school once this happens. I’m definitely not a right wing person, but am willing to take risks like this regarding the pandemic at this point.

My parents and my wife’s parents are all very liberal, elderly and have some health concerns. They are all pretty much acting normally again, albeit with masks most of the time.

This return to normal is where the US in general is going at this point and not just because the right wing has pushed it so hard. I know this is causing alot of angst especially with respect to additional variants, long COVID rates and the fact that COVID deaths are still alarmingly high. I don’t have good answers for people that are alarmed by those facts and am not trying to argue with people that have such concerns. Those concerns are valid, but the reality is that as a society we are moving on a bit here in February of 2022.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 17, 2022)

Discovery of New HIV Variant Sends Warning for COVID Pandemic


Infectious disease expert William A. Haseltine cautions that a coronavirus variant could emerge with the transmissibility of Omicron and the deadliness of the original SARS




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Discovery of New HIV Variant Sends Warning for COVID Pandemic
> 
> 
> Infectious disease expert William A. Haseltine cautions that a coronavirus variant could emerge with the transmissibility of Omicron and the deadliness of the original SARS
> ...


never happen, right? we're all tired of covid, so that means covid is going to go away, right?...right?.....RIGHT?!?!


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 17, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Pretty sure you’re on to something with people being online far too much. The whole echo chamber of consuming social media and other info that reinforces people’s existing ideas and beliefs and drives them to extreme view points seem to be so much worse during the pandemic.
> 
> For sure the whole “return to normal” idea is a right wing talking point, but it is not only coming from the right. There are moderates and liberals that are talking and acting in the same way, although from very different angles than the whole “muh FreeDumb” and “don’t muzzle me” rhetoric that comes from the right.


While only one political party here in the United States are the beneficiaries of the current propaganda warfare being conducted on us, I try to be really careful to remember that it is every side of everything that is being used to attack us. AI and data collection make it so easy to pinpoint the right combination of things to spam a person.





It is scary to think about how much further along they are with the last 7 years of added data and fine tuning the programming from when this video was made.

So for people who won't fall for the current right wing talking points, they will be attacked with a narrative fit to them. Everything from talking about things like the Tuskegee experiments to anti-medical 'establishment' type arguments can be used. 

We all want to get back to real life, but to make people become dangerous about it the right strings need to be found and plucked.




C. Nesbitt said:


> Lock downs, remote learning and anxiety about the pandemic have really taken a mental health toll on school age kids. The last two years have been exceedingly tough for my two kids and a lot of their friends. This has been discussed on here before.
> 
> My entire family is triple vaxxed at this point and have been fairly religious about masking since 2020. We had a recent bout of omicron that was mild, we believe because we were all triple vaxxed, but we don’t really know if we just got lucky there.


Im glad your family is healthy and being as safe as possible during this pandemic. 

I really can't imagine being a kid the last couple years. This is why I am so worried about the impact a trolling attack on them can be right now. That is why I hope people realize that even if a online 'friend' seems completely benign, if you don't know them in real life, there is no reason to not assume that they are likely a troll. They could be simply interacting with you to get more information for a future brainwashing attack. One thing I try to get my family sick of hearing, is that figure at least half of everyone they 'talk' with online (that they don't know from real life (and that can confirm details of online conversations with when talking in person)) are trolls attacking them.

And now with distance learning and the isolation we are all feeling, it is just that much more dangerous, especially when you think about the ability to chat and find kids who are on the edge of madness, and how easy it would be to manipulate them into hurting themselves or others, which would be able to be used to further scare the rest of society. It is a vicious feedback loop.



C. Nesbitt said:


> w
> That said, masks are about to become optional for our school district again and my wife and I are not going to make out kids continue to wear them at school once this happens. I’m definitely not a right wing person, but am willing to take risks like this regarding the pandemic at this point.
> 
> My parents and my wife’s parents are all very liberal, elderly and have some health concerns. They are all pretty much acting normally again, albeit with masks most of the time.


I don't have kids, but do understand. Kids are stuck in a building with hundreds of others for several hours at a time, it is going to be next to impossible for them to avoid breathing in each others air mask or no.

I worry more for the teachers/staff who might have people at home who can't get vaccinated/elderly living with them.

But do think that people are extremely rude when they are in places like stores (that others HAVE to be at, not recreational places) that go mask-less even though it is asked that they wear one to protect others (who again might not be able to get vaccinated/or are not healthy). 



C. Nesbitt said:


> This return to normal is where the US in general is going at this point and not just because the right wing has pushed it so hard. I know this is causing alot of angst especially with respect to additional variants, long COVID rates and the fact that COVID deaths are still alarmingly high.


I think the word 'normal' is kind of a stretch. We have been living with the flu and end up with about 30,000-60,000 people dying of it yearly here in the states. 

We need to learn how to do things differently as a species, because this is not going to be the last pandemic, and really it has been only in the last century that we have had electricity the way we do now that brings so many people inside small spaces to do things like watch movies and eat with strangers (restaurants, sorry I sometimes have a hard time figuring out how to word things to not sound weird) and travel for many miles spreading everything at lighting quick speeds. 




C. Nesbitt said:


> I don’t have good answers for people that are alarmed by those facts and am not trying to argue with people that have such concerns. Those concerns are valid, but the reality is that as a society we are moving on a bit here in February of 2022.


This is why I try to make sure that I don't attack the person for the decisions that they make. I just try to stick to the blocking and tackling of trying to help them see why they may be feeling what it is that they are, and stick to attacking the propaganda that is designed to keep them scared and acting unsafe by not getting vaccinated. 

The mistrust, fear mongering, and anger is almost all manufactured. Outside of occasionally rising to propagandists like Rand Paul attacking him and the people who have dedicated their lives to keeping us as healthy as possible for their entire lives, you don't see doctors like Fauci attacking people for not getting vaccinated.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

if they've been trying to influence me to be sympathetic to republicans, trump, or a regressive educational system...they've fucking failed, miserably...


----------



## mooray (Feb 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> While only one political party here in the United States are the beneficiaries of the current propaganda warfare being conducted on us, I try to be really careful to remember that it is every side of everything that is being used to attack us. AI and data collection make it so easy to pinpoint the right combination of things to spam a person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those guys are real pieces of shit, satan in glasses with a pocket protector. But....great video.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2022)

As BA.2 subvariant rises, lab studies point to signs of severity








As BA.2 subvariant of Omicron rises, lab studies point to signs of severity | CNN


The BA.2 virus -- a subvariant of the Omicron coronavirus variant -- isn't just spreading faster than its distant cousin, it may also cause more severe disease and appears capable of thwarting some of the key weapons we have against Covid-19, new research suggests.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

Problem with this is none of the top scientists I follow say covid is endemic yet.










California adopts nation's 1st 'endemic' virus policy


California became the first state to formally shift to an "endemic" approach to the coronavirus with Gov. Gavin Newsom's announcement Thursday of a plan that emphasizes prevention and quick reaction to outbreaks over mandated masking and business shutdowns.




medicalxpress.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 18, 2022)

covid ain't over, and all this acting like it is is just the same as the little pigs hiding in their houses, acting like the wolf can't get at them, the only difference is the houses are built out of fatigue, ignorance, and denial...and the big bad wolf is growing extra teeth and fangs...


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

Looks like the US is going to switch from mass testing to a more waste water surveillance approach, then send resources to areas of need.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2022)

That’s what they are doing here.

My daughter got her booster today, so happy about that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

Looks like they are going to start trying to hide the real number tho, the whole dying "of" or "with" covid thing, change all the reporting rules to make it hard to see the real toll.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 18, 2022)

So many people pushed Ivermectin as a cure for covid. They must be feeling pretty embarrassed right now:

*Ivermectin doesn’t prevent severe disease from Covid-19, new study finds*
_









Ivermectin doesn't prevent severe disease from Covid-19, new study finds


The antiparasitic drug ivermectin doesn't prevent severe disease from Covid-19 any more effectively than symptom management and close observation by medical professionals, according to a study published Friday in the journal JAMA Internal Medicine.




www.cnn.com




_
Mind blown.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 19, 2022)

That article won't stop Stinkys cult from using that dewormer, hell they probably squeeze it out onto their tooth brush in the morning.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494735968280137734


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494735968280137734


sounds like it's all over to me, lets all throw away our masks, flush all the vaccine down the toilet...


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 19, 2022)

Spike in new cases over the last week in NYC, is it BA2?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2022)

Let's hope the vaccines work for O2, or BA2 or whatever, the antiviral drugs coming into wide spread use will still work, but if it evades current vaccines, we could all be in for a rough ride. I dunno the rate at which it's overtaking O1, or if O1 will offer any cross immunity against O2.

Not much as changed as far as the older and cautious are concerned, we might need an updated booster in the spring, until then antiviral medication. We can't keep restricting the youth, older people don't mind it so much, but it's fucking up the life of the young, so unless O2 is a lot worse and for example evades vaccines to cause serious illness, I wouldn't expect much change in public policy, just more death.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 20, 2022)

Long persistence of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 swab positivity in a drowned corpse: a case report - Journal of Medical Case Reports


Background Since the beginning of the worldwide spread of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 to date, important knowledge has been obtained about the virus behavior in living subjects and on inanimate surfaces; however, there is still a lack of data on virus persistency on dead...




jmedicalcasereports.biomedcentral.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 20, 2022)

95 year old queen of England has covid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 20, 2022)

Omicron has killed more people in the US than Delta did, it's mild.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 20, 2022)

BA2 is tearing up Hong Kong, even with a Chinese style lock down and 66% of the population vaccinated, it's now rising in the US.







COVID Data Tracker


CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.



covid.cdc.gov


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> BA2 is tearing up Hong Kong, even with a Chinese style lock down and 66% of the population vaccinated, it's now rising in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you shut your mouth, they're dropping mandates, so it must be over....


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 20, 2022)

Keep a eye on Denmark, BA2 dominant but they have new variant of BA2 with a mutation that is associated with higher mortality.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> 95 year old queen of England has covid.


I wonder if it will get the old girl, she's vaxxed and boosted and I'm sure she's getting antiviral medications.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 20, 2022)

Prince Charles and Camilla have covid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Prince Charles and Camilla have covid.


They figure that's how the old girl got it, if both the Queen and Charlie croak, William will become King.


----------



## emanO (Feb 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> if both the Queen and Charlie croak, William will become King.


Thanks for the info ,,very interesting


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> 95 year old queen of England has covid.


I was hoping she would evade it. You know, with the closeness of her family, I figured she had a chance.


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2022)

I'm still covering for my weekend guy. He tested negative two weeks ago, but covid is still kicking his ass. But he is 70 years old and unvaxed, so go figure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They figure that's how the old girl got it, if both the Queen and Charlie croak, William will become King.


we need an "i don't really give a shit how many inbred royals kick the fucking bucket" emoji...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 21, 2022)

More contagious version of omicron spreads in U.S., fueling worries


The omicron BA.2 variant spreads about 30% more easily and has caused surges in other countries. Its steady increase in the U.S. raises questions about the wisdom of rolling back COVID restrictions.




www.npr.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> More contagious version of omicron spreads in U.S., fueling worries
> 
> 
> The omicron BA.2 variant spreads about 30% more easily and has caused surges in other countries. Its steady increase in the U.S. raises questions about the wisdom of rolling back COVID restrictions.
> ...


Wise or not, ready or not, here we go, even if cases and hospitalizations are dropping, I think it would be wise to wait until spring to drop all restrictions. It's the state of the hospitals that will determine restrictions and widely available antiviral medications will change that too. So if O2 is more virulent than O1 as well as being 30% more contagious, we better hope there is vaccine immunity and cross immunity from O1.

The UK is dropping all restrictions and so is everybody else apparently as this thing goes endemic. I would prefer a more gradual approach in the spring when the weather improves, but I don't make the calls. Remember younger people have different ideas and outlooks on this pandemic and the younger you are the longer it has seemed to go on for, time flies for us old farts. Politicians have to balance these competing interests between public safety, the economy and the desires of various demographics. When it comes to covid the older you are, or health compromised, the more conservative you tend to be when it comes to covid policy and for good reason!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Omicron has killed more people in the US than Delta did, it's mild.


We have 2k deaths in US per day..i remember when 1k deaths and all was shut prior. Masking was like birthing a baby- I guess were just going to let Rightie kill himself <shrug>.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we need an "i don't really give a shit how many inbred royals kick the fucking bucket" emoji...


'royal' in what way?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Prince Charles and Camilla have covid.


You mean the Tampon and its receptacle?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They figure that's how the old girl got it, if both the Queen and Charlie croak, William will become King.


They should totally bypass Charles and just go with William and Kate. I don't care how he's redeemed himself Camilla is sitting where Diana should've been- she's my age and I remember the whole sordid story.

Charles should be ashamed of himself..why are the Queens kids so fucked up?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if it will get the old girl, she's vaxxed and boosted and I'm sure she's getting antiviral medications.


An interesting observation has been you feel real good, like you're turning a corner; then die.

She's 95, her husband gone (lifer couples often die close to each other) + she has the plague now and it affects everyone differently.

So we'll see.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

Got a COVID Booster? You Probably Won't Need Another for a Long Time


As people across the world grapple with the prospect of living with the coronavirus for the foreseeable future, one question looms large: How soon before they need yet another shot? Not for many months, and perhaps not for years, according to a flurry of new studies. Three doses of a COVID...




news.yahoo.com





As people across the world grapple with the prospect of living with the coronavirus for the foreseeable future, one question looms large: How soon before they need yet another shot?

Not for many months, and perhaps not for years, according to a flurry of new studies.

Three doses of a COVID vaccine — or even just two — are enough to protect most people from serious illness and death for a long time, the studies suggest.

“We’re starting to see now diminishing returns on the number of additional doses,” said John Wherry, director of the Institute for immunology at the University of Pennsylvania. Although people who are over 65 or at high risk of illness may benefit from a fourth vaccine dose, it may be unnecessary for most people, he added.

Federal health officials including Dr. Anthony Fauci, the Biden administration’s top COVID adviser, have also said that they are unlikely to recommend a fourth dose before the fall.

The omicron variant can dodge antibodies — immune molecules that prevent the virus from infecting cells — produced after two doses of a COVID vaccine. But a third shot of the mRNA vaccines made by Pfizer-BioNTech or by Moderna prompts the body to make a much wider variety of antibodies, which would be difficult for any variant of the virus to evade, according to the most recent study.

The diverse repertoire of antibodies produced should be able to protect people from new variants, even those that differ significantly from the original version of the virus, the study suggests.

“If people are exposed to another variant like omicron, they now got some extra ammunition to fight it,” said Dr. Julie McElrath, an infectious disease physician and immunologist at Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Center in Seattle.

What’s more, other parts of the immune system can remember and destroy the virus over many months if not years, according to at least four studies published in top-tier journals over the past month.

Specialized immune cells called T cells produced after immunization by four brands of COVID vaccine — Pfizer-BioNTech, Moderna, Johnson & Johnson and Novavax — are about 80% as powerful against omicron as other variants, the research found. Given how different omicron’s mutations are from previous variants, it is very likely that T cells would mount a similarly robust attack on any future variant as well, researchers said.

This matches what scientists have found for the SARS coronavirus, which killed nearly 800 people in a 2003 epidemic in Asia. In people exposed to that virus, T cells have lasted more than 17 years. Evidence so far indicates that the immune cells for the new coronavirus — sometimes called memory cells — may also decline very slowly, experts said.

“Memory responses can last for ages,” said Wendy Burgers, an immunologist at the University of Cape Town who led one of the studies, published in the journal Nature. “Potentially, the T-cell response is extremely long lived.”

Throughout the pandemic, a disproportionate amount of research attention has gone to antibodies, the body’s first line of defense against a virus. That is partly because these molecules are relatively easy to study. They can be measured from a drop of blood.

Analyzing immune cells, by contrast, requires milliliters of blood, skill, specialized equipment — and a lot of time. “It’s orders of magnitude slower and more laborious,” Burgers said.

Few labs have the wherewithal to study these cells, and their findings lag weeks behind those on antibodies. Perhaps as a result, scientists have frequently overlooked the importance of other parts of the immune system, experts said.

“Most people don’t even know what they are — a lot of doctors and scientists are not completely clear what a T cell is,” said Dr. Dan Barouch, a virus expert at Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center in Boston who led one of the T-cell studies.

“Fundamentally, I would argue that T cells are probably more important than what many people have given them credit for,” Barouch said.

Antibodies spike after every shot of vaccine — or after each exposure to the virus — and inevitably decline within a few weeks to months.

Waning antibody levels after two vaccine doses prompted federal officials to recommend boosters for everyone older than 12. The extra shots fortified antibody levels and helped to contain omicron’s spread, but they too appear to lose some of their ability to prevent infections within four months, according to recent data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Antibodies recognize two or three key parts of the spike protein, a protrusion on the outside of the coronavirus that allows it to latch on to human cells. But T cells detect many more parts of the spike, and so are less likely to fail when the virus gains mutations in some of them.

Vaccines also encode a memory of the virus in B cells, which can churn out fresh batches of antibodies within four or five days after a new exposure to the virus.

This dual punch of T and B cells help explain why many people who received two or even three doses of vaccine could still be infected with the omicron variant, but only a small percentage became seriously ill.

“You will see a decrease of the antibody levels over time, but if memory B cells are still there, and memory T cells are still there, they can kick back into action relatively quickly,” said Alessandro Sette, an immunologist at the La Jolla Institute for Immunology who led a new study of T cells published in Cell.

Memory B cells become increasingly sophisticated over time, and they learn to recognize a diverse set of viral genetic sequences. The longer they have to practice, the broader the range of virus variants they can thwart.

Researchers showed last year that the elite school inside of lymph nodes where the B cells train, called the germinal center, remains active for at least 15 weeks after the second dose of a COVID vaccine. In an updated study published in the journal Nature, the same team showed that six months after vaccination, memory B cells continue to mature, and the antibodies they produce keep gaining the ability to recognize new variants.

“Those antibodies at six months are better binders and more potent neutralizers than the ones that are produced one month after immunization,” said Ali Ellebedy, an immunologist at Washington University in St. Louis who led the study.

In the newest study, another team showed that a third shot creates an even richer pool of B cells than the second shot did, and the antibodies they produce recognize a broader range of variants. In laboratory experiments, these antibodies were able to fend off the beta, delta and omicron variants. In fact, more than half of the antibodies seen one month after a third dose were able to neutralize omicron, even though the vaccine was not designed for that variant, the study found.

“If you’ve had a third dose, you’re going to have a rapid response that’s going to have quite a bit of specificity for omicron, which explains why people that have had a third dose do so much better,” said Michel Nussenzweig, an immunologist at Rockefeller University who led the study.

Memory cells produced after infection with the coronavirus, rather than by the vaccines, seem less potent against the omicron variant, according to a study published last month in Nature Medicine. Immunity generated by infection “varies quite a lot, while the vaccine response is much more consistently good,” said Marcus Buggert, an immunologist at the Karolinska Institute in Sweden who led the study.

Although most people, vaccinated or not, show only a small drop in their T cell response against omicron, about 1 in 5 had “significant reductions of their responses” of about 60%, Buggert said. The differences are most likely because of their underlying genetic makeup, he said.

Still, the recent studies suggest that in most people, the immunity gained from infection or vaccination will hold up for a long while. Even if mutations in new variants change some of the viral regions that T cells recognize, there would still be enough others to maintain a reasonably strong immune response, experts said.

One big unknown is how slowly the T cells may decline, and whether two doses of vaccine can create a long-lasting response, or if instead people would need three — as some experts have suggested — to cement immune memory.

“That’s a question that we don’t know the answer to yet,” Burgers said. “Those are the kind of studies that we’re going to need to do.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

Health Officials Warily Eye Rising New BA.2 Omicron Strain


Cases of the omicron subvariant are increasing, but the health impact is still unclear.




www.huffpost.com





*Health Officials Warily Eye Rising New BA.2 Omicron Strain*
Cases of the omicron subvariant are increasing, but the health impact is still unclear.

Health officials are keeping a sharp eye on the COVID-19 omicron subvariant BA.2, which appears to be more contagious than the current BA.1 strain — but its health impacts are still unclear.

A new World Health Organization study reported that even as COVID-19 cases are falling, BA.2 accounted for 21.5% of all new omicron cases analyzed worldwide in the first week of February. (Omicron cases accounted for more than 98% of sequenced samples around the globe the previous 30 days.)

BA.2 accounted for the majority of cases a week ago in 10 countries, including Denmark, India, China, Guam and the Philippines.

Southeast Asia had the highest prevalence of BA.2 (44.7%), and North and South America had the lowest (1%).

But the subvariant’s health impacts are still unknown. In some countries where BA.2 is spreading, hospitalizations are still decreasing.

A recent study in Japan using hamsters, which hasn’t yet been peer reviewed, found BA.2 was both more transmissible and more pathogenic.

Epidemiologist Eric Feigl-Ding, a senior fellow of the Federation of American Scientists, called the findings “worrisome” and said WHO should upgrade the strain to a “variant of concern.”

But critics cautioned that animal studies are difficult to translate to humans and that so far the increasing number of BA.2 cases doesn’t appear to be boosting serious health effects.

Jeremy Kamil, associate professor of microbiology and immunology at Louisiana State University Health Shreveport, pointed out to Newsweek that the real test is happening in the world’s population and evidently “disease severity is considerably less than previously.”

He also noted that immunity to BA.1 will “mitigate against, and in most cases fully protect, people from BA.2 infection in the near term.”


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2022)

Bird flu is now spreading in poultry on the east coast and spreading to more farms in the midwest, not good. Even if it doesn't jump to humans the supply chain will be impacted by the culls.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2022)

Got the 4 free Covid tests courtesy of the government from covidtests.gov. On the back of the box it says Made in China. Ironic?


----------



## Sativied (Feb 22, 2022)

Covid cases dropped 37% in a week in NL. R rate dropped to 0.83. Hospitalizations dropped 10% in a week. Despite everything being open again.

The number of new daily cases is very similar to the US, but the US has a 20x larger population. Meaning relatively we have 20x as many cases. That’s a lot… Yet in absolute numbers, we have 40x less daily deaths. Relatively, in the US 2x as many infected people die from covid than here. We do a lot of testing though, maybe there are more cases the US which would effect the numbers above but sure seems like vaccination and boosters are a way out. Nothing significant about subvariants.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 23, 2022)

Doctors working in the specialty of alzheimers are reporting many young patients are being diagnosed with early onset alzheimers, they are also long covid sufferers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 23, 2022)

I'm seeing covid damage close up with two friends that got it early on, both were in their early 70's and in pretty good health and not obese. The wife had the more severe case and was hospitalized twice and had a oxygen machine at home for months, the husbands case seemed milder, more like a bad flu that lasted a couple weeks, he seemed to recover a lot quicker, she took 6 months to seem anything like her old self. Now it's the opposite, she has slowly gotten better and he has slowly gone down hill. Since he's recovered from covid he's had a series of mini strokes that doctors can't explain why and he's had two mild heart attacks and now they want to put in a pacemaker. He's lost his short term memory and needs to be supervised along with blood pressure and heart rate problems. She needs knee surgery but has not been able to get it done, the first year after covid she had high ddimer numbers, related to blood clots but her numbers are finally low enough for surgery. He's scheduled soon and her surgery in April, bit worried for both of them going into surgery with all the covid damage.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 23, 2022)

A central role for amyloid fibrin microclots in long COVID/PASC: origins and therapeutic implications - PubMed


Post-acute sequelae of COVID (PASC), usually referred to as 'Long COVID' (a phenotype of COVID-19), is a relatively frequent consequence of SARS-CoV-2 infection, in which symptoms such as breathlessness, fatigue, 'brain fog', tissue damage, inflammation, and coagulopathies (dysfunctions of the...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

Nova Scotia Fully Lifting COVID-19 Restrictions March 21, 2022 | Nova Scotia Buzz


From Health & Wellness: —— Nova Scotia is moving up the timeline for easing public health restrictions and will end all restrictions on March 21. “The restrictions put in place during the COVID-19 pandemic are a balancing act




www.nsbuzz.ca


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nova Scotia Fully Lifting COVID-19 Restrictions March 21, 2022 | Nova Scotia Buzz
> 
> 
> From Health & Wellness: —— Nova Scotia is moving up the timeline for easing public health restrictions and will end all restrictions on March 21. “The restrictions put in place during the COVID-19 pandemic are a balancing act
> ...


i hope we aren't jumping the gun on a huge scale...but snowflakes are crying about masks and the great huge harpoon needles they don't want to get stuck with... 
but what can you do? wear a mask on your own, and try to avoid people till it is obvious it's not escalating anymore...


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

In another year or two many of the anti masker/vaxers will be to sick or dead from repeated covid infections to cause as much trouble.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm seeing covid damage close up with two friends that got it early on, both were in their early 70's and in pretty good health and not obese. The wife had the more severe case and was hospitalized twice and had a oxygen machine at home for months, the husbands case seemed milder, more like a bad flu that lasted a couple weeks, he seemed to recover a lot quicker, she took 6 months to seem anything like her old self. Now it's the opposite, she has slowly gotten better and he has slowly gone down hill. Since he's recovered from covid he's had a series of mini strokes that doctors can't explain why and he's had two mild heart attacks and now they want to put in a pacemaker. He's lost his short term memory and needs to be supervised along with blood pressure and heart rate problems. She needs knee surgery but has not been able to get it done, the first year after covid she had high ddimer numbers, related to blood clots but her numbers are finally low enough for surgery. He's scheduled soon and her surgery in April, bit worried for both of them going into surgery with all the covid damage.











Heart-disease risk soars after COVID — even with a mild case


Massive study shows a long-term, substantial rise in risk of cardiovascular disease, including heart attack and stroke, after a SARS-CoV-2 infection.




www.nature.com





It comes in through respiration and effects your circulatory system.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope we aren't jumping the gun on a huge scale...but snowflakes are crying about masks and the great huge harpoon needles they don't want to get stuck with...
> but what can you do? wear a mask on your own, and try to avoid people till it is obvious it's not escalating anymore...


Just got a call from a kid I drove to school the other day, she said she tested positive for covid. I got boosted a little over a month ago, so I guess if I'm gonna get it, now would be as good a time as any. I've got a couple of rapid tests being dropped off by a friend incase I should feel like shit.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just got a call from a kid I drove to school the other day, she said she tested positive for covid. I got boosted a little over a month ago, so I guess if I'm gonna get it, now would be as good a time as any. I've got a couple of rapid tests being dropped off by a friend incase I should feel like shit.


Wish you the best man.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just got a call from a kid I drove to school the other day, she said she tested positive for covid. I got boosted a little over a month ago, so I guess if I'm gonna get it, now would be as good a time as any. I've got a couple of rapid tests being dropped off by a friend incase I should feel like shit.


Good luck.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

Covid is still kicking my brother in law's ass. He is back home, but Sister took him to the doctor this week, and they had help him into the office. She has pushed back her Denver trip another week.

And the weekend guy at work is starting to feel better. The maintenance guy and I are covering for him again this weekend. I'm hoping he will be back by next weekend.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

Sanofi and GSK have submitted a new covid vaccine for approval, it's based on one of the older vaccine technologies.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

We gave covid to the deer and they mutated it and gave it back in Ontario, this area is close to me.










Highly divergent white-tailed deer SARS-CoV-2 with potential deer-to-human transmission


Wildlife reservoirs of SARS-CoV-2 can lead to viral adaptation and spillback from wildlife to humans ([Oude Munnink et al., 2021][1]). In North America, there is evidence of spillover of SARS-CoV-2 from humans to white-tailed deer ( Odocoileus virginianus ), but no evidence of transmission from...




www.biorxiv.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

It appears the CDC thinks too much covid data scares people so they are deliberately hiding it now.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

Thread by @COVIDnewsfast on Thread Reader App


@COVIDnewsfast: THE COVID-19 BLACKOUT HAS BEGUN: As the great readers of my page know, I have been sounding the alarm bells along with many others in the community, that world powers are looking to "move on"...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Thread by @COVIDnewsfast on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @COVIDnewsfast: THE COVID-19 BLACKOUT HAS BEGUN: As the great readers of my page know, I have been sounding the alarm bells along with many others in the community, that world powers are looking to "move on"...…
> ...


I don't really buy into conspiracy theories, there are too many scientists involved and too many governments and too much media interest. I figure case numbers are no longer relevant, hospitalizations and deaths are and they can't be easily hidden. It's more of an acceptable loss equation, particularly among the unvaxxed, we gotta move on, the younger generations vaxxed or not are tired of it and pandemic fatigue has set in.

I was exposed earlier this week, but no symptoms and I haven't self tested and won't until I feel worse, I am wearing a mask and self isolating though. I take lot's of vitamin D and was boosted in Jan 18th, so it's as good a time as any.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

If the data is irrelevant why stop showing it,why make it hard to find if you can find it at all? There is no good reason to hide it,public health in the US is supposed to be transparent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If the data is irrelevant why stop showing it,why make it hard to find if you can find it at all? There is no good reason to hide it,public health in the US is supposed to be transparent.


When another variant emerges I'm sure we will hear about it. We are gonna live (or die) with the long term consequences of covid, they are still reporting hospitalizations and deaths here, but cases with omicron and boosting is something tricky to track, most people don't get tested these days and many are asymptomatic. They will monitor sewers for outbreaks and new strains. New anti viral drugs will reduce hospitalizations too and we should have improved boosters by spring, other things like oral and nasal vaccines and improved antibodies are in testing too.

Older people will continue to exercise caution and masks are here to stay for some and for all in some settings. Public restrictions will depend on new variants I suppose, but they would rather have their teeth pulled than impose them!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> It appears the CDC thinks too much covid data scares people so they are deliberately hiding it now.


well, they're fucking right...you tell a magat the truth, and they'll read it to fit their narrative, and their narrative has democrats as vampires living on the blood of stolen babies....in the basement of a pizza parlor that Hillary ate in twice...that doesn't have a basement.
so better to just keep the fucking ignorant, ignorant...


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If the data is irrelevant why stop showing it,why make it hard to find if you can find it at all? There is no good reason to hide it,public health in the US is supposed to be transparent.


Looks like the local info is still available (which seems more important from my perspective), so I wouldn't think that it is necessarily 'hidden', just maybe de-(easily)weaponized with national numbers.
https://www.michigan.gov/coronavirus/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 26, 2022)

Wastewater data shows early signs of 'resurgence' of COVID-19 viral load in Ontario, expert says



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/resurgence-covid-19-viral-load-wastewater-sur-1.6366103


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Wastewater data shows early signs of 'resurgence' of COVID-19 viral load in Ontario, expert says
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/resurgence-covid-19-viral-load-wastewater-sur-1.6366103


The masks and restrictions come off and the rates go up.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

The Huanan market was the epicenter of SARS-CoV-2 emergence


Geographical clustering of the earliest known COVID-19 cases and the proximity of positive environmental samples to live-animal vendors suggest that the Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market in Wuhan was the site of origin of the COVID-19 pandemic.




zenodo.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

SARS-CoV-2 emergence very likely resulted from at least two zoonotic events


Understanding the circumstances that lead to pandemics is critical to their prevention. Here, we analyze the pattern and origin of genomic diversity of SARS-CoV-2 early in the COVID-19 pandemic. We show that the SARS-CoV-2 genomic diversity prior to February 2020 comprised only two distinct...




zenodo.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

Thread by @MichaelWorobey on Thread Reader App


@MichaelWorobey: We have just released two preprints on the origin of SARS-CoV-2: 1. "The Huanan market was the epicenter of SARS-CoV-2 emergence" zenodo.org/record/6299116… & 2. "SARS-CoV-2 emergence very likely re...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

I've followed some of the people involved for quite some time,seems legit.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The Huanan market was the epicenter of SARS-CoV-2 emergence
> 
> 
> Geographical clustering of the earliest known COVID-19 cases and the proximity of positive environmental samples to live-animal vendors suggest that the Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market in Wuhan was the site of origin of the COVID-19 pandemic.
> ...


I wonder what species of seafood


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder what species of seafood


That’s a golden catfish!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I've followed some of the people involved for quite some time,seems legit.


Jesus Man!

That's called stalking!


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

rollitup said:


> Jesus Man!
> 
> That's called stalking!


I kept my underwear on.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I kept my underwear on.


You were either holding back, or protecting the shag pile.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2022)

Microwaves may help treat COVID-19, U of G chemist says 









Microwaves may help treat COVID-19, U of G chemist says


Electromagnetic fields of the microwave radiation may offer a way to disable the coronavirus even at body temperature




www.cambridgetoday.ca


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Microwaves may help treat COVID-19, U of G chemist says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I nuke my keister?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> So do I nuke my keister?


Only if you can’t get your hands on horse dewormer.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Only if you can’t get your hands on horse dewormer.


Freedomectin!
I’m just waiting for a rectal microwave device to be advertised in NRA and AARP publications.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

Call it the Hot Ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Microwaves may help treat COVID-19, U of G chemist says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see phone booth like structures setup in public places with a guy in a white coat in front of it, kinda like a farside cartoon!


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Vlad didn't look too good in his recent appearances, I wonder if he had covid and is suffering from mental health issues! I know he seems to have gotten a lot stupider and emotionally unstable lately...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








COVID-19 linked to long-term mental health issues


Those who recovered from COVID-19 are more likely to have anxiety, depression and other mental health issues




www.salon.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Well those studies that said the market was the source for covid relied oly on data supplied from the chinese government, that's not reassuring.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Well those studies that said the market was the source for covid relied oly on data supplied from the chinese government, that's not reassuring.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

This might need it's own thread.

H5N6 avian flu infects 4 more people in China, with 1 death 







CHP closely monitors four human cases of avian influenza A(H5N6) in Mainland


The Centre for Health Protection (CHP) of the Department of Health is today (February 28) closely monitoring four human cases of avian influenza A(H5N6) in the Mainland, and again urged...



www.info.gov.hk


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Bird flu is spreading around here bad, the Detroit zoo moved all their birds indoors to keep them safer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

I know everyone has moved on but just a reminder, BA2 infections in the US are rising, don't worry it's mild.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)

What choice do we have if our governments and even the CDC have moved on.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

Ignoring the problem is not a solution, if the only voices are the anti vax/mask crowd things will never get better.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)

I’m careful like you and am not ignoring the problem, my government is. Mask mandates are ending here soon. I was at the grocery store yesterday and I noticed a few people not wearing masks. I asked the checkout person why this is allowed and she told me they are told not to say anything to anyone about it. 

I have a daughter in school and most of her classmates have had Covid. Ford says masks won’t be mandated in schools soon, so what the fuck can I do about it?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

I wouldn't allow a child of mine to go into a public indoor setting without a high quality mask. I can only say what I would do based on the science knowing the risks to long term health.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ignoring the problem is not a solution, if the only voices are the anti vax/mask crowd things will never get better.


Masks slow it down, but won't stop it and for some people and settings masks will still be around. By dropping them now along with restrictions, if we need them again, for a more virulent strain say, the public won't be fatigued and will hopefully take it seriously. The fact is most vaxxed people with omicron can't tell it from seasonal sniffles or a cold, even the older ones, it's the unvaxxed and boosted who get into the most trouble. A some point we are going to have to learn to live with it and that point has arrived, I and most experts think later in the spring would be better, but ya go with what ya got, not what ya want.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)

My daughter will continue to wear a high quality mask but the risk is still substantial if no one else is wearing one. Also, she is 13 and like all kids that age, can be careless.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

No problem, I'll keep my 2 cents to my self and stop posting about the pandemic since it's over.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> No problem, I'll keep my 2 cents to my self and stop posting about the pandemic since it's over.


You misunderstand me as I agree with you. I wish you were our premier instead of Ford.

My point is there isn’t much you and I can do about it when our governments and the CDC have thrown in the towel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You misunderstand me as I agree with you. I wish you were our premier instead of Ford.
> 
> My point is there isn’t much you and I can do about it when our governments and the CDC have thrown in the towel.


Public heath officials and experts were hoping for spring or summer to ease up, but the politicians and a lot of the public had other ideas. It was a compromise and deal with the Devil and one we will either live or die by. The change in tone was evident in the American SOTU address, there are hundreds of millions of unclaimed free covid tests...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

Cheap easy solution to cut risk, if the schools don't want to pay for them organize parents to build and donate to their school classrooms. These things have amazing success stories. I've read of families with a member getting covid and they put one in every bedroom and one in front of the sick members bedroom door and no one else in the household came down with it, masks were used also but they slept with just the box in their bedroom.










DIY box fan filters – Corsi-Rosenthal box - Clean Air Crew


Also known as a Corsi-Rosenthal box, this DIY method of building your own air filter with MERV13 furnace filters and a box fan are an easy and cost-effective way to help clear indoor air from airborne virus particles, wildfire smoke, pollen, dust, and more! If you can seal a box, you can build...




cleanaircrew.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

If a school refused to put a donated box in a classroom I would remove my child from that school.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Cheap easy solution to cut risk, if the schools don't want to pay for them organize parents to build and donate to their school classrooms. These things have amazing success stories. I've read of families with a member getting covid and they put one in every bedroom and one in front of the sick members bedroom door and no one else in the household came down with it, masks were used also but they slept with just the box in their bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome link, thanks. I’ve shown this to my wife and she is going to contact the school.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Awesome link, thanks. I’ve shown this to my wife and she is going to contact the school.


@budleydoright knows about this stuff, a UVC light inside the box will make it pretty effective IMHO.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

These boxes have been around for quite some time, I'm surprised you haven't heard about them, they should use them in small businesses.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

BA2 is on the rise, the US is always about a month behind Europe and our rise is just picking up steam. Places like South Korea and New Zealand that have avoided large waves have cases rising.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

The science I've seen says BA1 is deadlier than the original virus but milder than Delta and BA2 will be deadlier than Delta. BA1 was the first major variant that was milder than the one in a previous wave, BA2 goes back to deadlier. People aren't taking into account that covid has already killed many of the weakest in society yet it's still killing so many. With damage from covid being cumulative it will create it's own more vulnerable part of the population to kill with the next wave. Omicron also seems to have a longer incubation period so it can spread more before symptoms show.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

Nerve damage may explain some cases of long COVID -U.S. study


A small study of patients suffering from persistent symptoms long after a bout of COVID-19 found that nearly 60% had nerve damage possibly caused by a defective immune response, a finding that could point to new treatments, U.S. researchers reported on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

That's over 1.1 million dead from covid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

Time to stop calling it "Long Covid" which sounds like a lingering cough & post-viral tiredness Post Acute Covid Sequelae (PACS) literally means "things FOLLOWING acute COVID". PASC is distinct from infection with COVID AIDS (acquired immunodeficiency syndrome) is not "Long HIV"


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm seeing warnings of the coming BA2 wave along with warnings that because of the CDC hiding the data people will not be able to see it coming.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

We are still seeing 1,800 covid deaths a day and a BA2 wave headed our way, sure dosn't seem like it's over to me.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 3, 2022)

They just showed coverage of the cabinet meeting in the White House, not a mask to be seen. It looked like it was 1999.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

Most of the deaths are still the unvaccinated but I believe even a mild case in a vaccinated person causes damage and the damage is cumulative.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> They just showed coverage of the cabinet meeting in the White House, not a mask to be seen. It looked like it was 1999.


All white guys?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> All white guys?


Touché


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Most of the deaths are still the unvaccinated but I believe even a mild case in a vaccinated person causes damage and the damage is cumulative.


A new covid policy, in a nut shell, test, catch it early and treat with plentiful antiviral medications.









Biden’s New Covid Plan: Preparing for New Variants and Avoiding Shutdowns


The strategy is supposed to help the nation transition to what some are calling a “new normal,” but it will require funding from Congress.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

Understanding the Effects of Age and T-Cell Differentiation on COVID-19 Severity: Implicating a Fas/FasL-mediated Feed-Forward Controller of T-Cell Differentiation


Abstract Fas expression is quickly upregulated on CD8+ T cells following stimulation, while FasL expression is limited to Tcm and Tem.1 A phenomenon of T cell effector differentiation via paracrine Fas-FasL signal has been previously described, along with evidence of T-T interactions that drive...




www.frontiersin.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A new covid policy, in a nut shell, test, catch it early and treat with plentiful antiviral medications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's bullshit, looks to me like public health has shifted the responsibility of safety to the public while at the same time limit the tools to do so. It is no longer a easy task to access risk at anything more than a general level. The numbers supplied are not as useful because of the reduced reporting of hospital data. They are also scaling back testing and tracing which removes a lot of good data. To me it looks like they have given up or have given in to pressure from big business, either way it's bad. If the public has no real way to quickly and easily learn of risk they are being abandon. They have basically accepted 2,000 deaths a day as the new normal and told the public good luck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> It's bullshit, looks to me like public health has shifted the responsibility of safety to the public while at the same time limit the tools to do so. It is no longer a easy task to access risk at anything more than a general level. The numbers supplied are not as useful because of the reduced reporting of hospital data. They are also scaling back testing and tracing which removes a lot of good data. To me it looks like they have given up or have given in to pressure from big business, either way it's bad. If the public has no real way to quickly and easily learn of risk they are being abandon. They have basically accepted 2,000 deaths a day as the new normal and told the public good luck.


Another factor is war, the hospitals of western Europe will soon be full of Ukrainian casualties mostly kids I would expect and I hope the EU uses it to drive up the vaxx rate. Get vaxxed to support the Ukrainians by freeing up the hospitals will be the message soon.

The way I look at it it Omicron overwhelmed the usual methods of dealing with and tracking infections and it is no longer practical in the face of public resistance. We are tracking variants, hospitalizations and deaths. We have a free media and thousands of experts offering opinions and data, secrets are impossible to hide. Most of those dying at this point are unvaxxed republicans for the most part.

If you get the bug, use your rapid test, get it confirmed and they will give you a course of treatment pills, is a pragmatic approach and a useful one for you too. You will test and get the treatment to limit damage.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

New COVID variant may be more contagious than Omicron


The "Stealth Omicron" subvariant is spreading rapidly across the world.




fortune.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

Peripheral Neuropathy Evaluations of Patients With Prolonged Long COVID


Background and Objectives Recovery from severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) infection appears exponential, leaving a tail of patients reporting various long COVID symptoms including unexplained fatigue/exertional intolerance and dysautonomic and sensory concerns...




nn.neurology.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

COVID Infects Penis, Testicles and Prostate – Causes Pain, Erectile Dysfunction, Reduced Sperm Count


Testicular pain, erectile dysfunction, reduced sperm count and quality, decreased fertility are direct consequence of infection, new study shows. Multiple tissues of the male genital tract can be infected with SARS-CoV-2, reports a new Northwestern Medicine study in large animal models. The study



scitechdaily.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> COVID Infects Penis, Testicles and Prostate – Causes Pain, Erectile Dysfunction, Reduced Sperm Count
> 
> 
> Testicular pain, erectile dysfunction, reduced sperm count and quality, decreased fertility are direct consequence of infection, new study shows. Multiple tissues of the male genital tract can be infected with SARS-CoV-2, reports a new Northwestern Medicine study in large animal models. The study
> ...


I've said from the start, the limp dick angle is the way to raise vax rates.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

injinji said:


> I've said from the start, the limp dick angle is the way to raise vax rates.



Silver lining is the cult of Stinky won't be breeding.


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Silver lining is the cult of Stinky won't be breeding.


Far too many of them already have breeding age offspring so we lose most evolutionarily gains we might have hoped for.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

Long complicated video about the Tcells I've been sounding the alarm over, a must watch. Dr Anthony Leonardi is the scientist that I've been posting about on this subject. He warned of this over a year ago if I remember right and a study that came out in January have confirmed his belief. This is a huge discovery and should scare the shit out of you if you have half a brain.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

As the resident puppy dog killer the very end of the video is quite chilling when he says most people could end up with long covid. I think Leonardi should be nominated for a Nobel Prize for sounding the alarm on this, sure hope they can do something with this info to make a difference in the short term and it doesn't take decades.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

Things are looking ugly in Hong Kong with BA2, cases going vertical with a low vaccination rate with the elderly, looks bad.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2022)

Mystery of the missing workers? Long COVID may hold a clue


Up to 30% of COVID-19 survivors grapple with ongoing symptoms known as long COVID. Their full or partial absences from work may explain unfilled job openings.




www.seattletimes.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 5, 2022)

“But if you look carefully at the reports from public health, you will see that we’ve had more confirmed cases in two months than in the full previous two years combined.”

“We all want the pandemic to end. Everyone wants the public health restrictions to be lifted, and we understand that. But the pandemic is far from over.”



https://thesudburystar.com/news/local-news/covid-19-hospitalizations-at-health-sciences-north-breaking-records


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 5, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> “But if you look carefully at the reports from public health, you will see that we’ve had more confirmed cases in two months than in the full previous two years combined.”
> 
> “We all want the pandemic to end. Everyone wants the public health restrictions to be lifted, and we understand that. But the pandemic is far from over.”
> 
> ...


Is there a dead link for that article? It didn’t open for me.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is there a dead link for that article? It didn’t open for me.


Yeah, that's weird. My wife is from Sudbury and sent me the link. It didn't open for me either. So I had to Google it to get the article. Sorry about that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2022)

Cases going up steeply around Europe, probably a BA2 wave starting.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2022)

Hong Kong is running out of oxygen.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2022)

Been more than 2 weeks and I still have lots of symptoms and weakness. And I'm still a snot fountain.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 6, 2022)

ANC said:


> Been more than 2 weeks and I still have lots of symptoms and weakness. And I'm still a snot fountain.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hope you feel better soon.


I sure hope they use the war to get the vaxx rate up in western Europe and sell it as a way to help Ukraine. Soon the hospitals of western Europe are going to be full of wounded kids and other refugees, not to mention the battle wounded. I also hope the Ukrainians are being told that being vaxxed is a patriotic duty too, keeps medical resources free and soldiers in the field. If you are facing bullets, being afraid of a needle is kinda stupid.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2022)

Yeah I'm getting a bit better every day, except for the smell thing, but my sense of smell comes and goes anyway... but it is about 0.5 out of 10 at the moment


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2022)

The Chinese don't think the pandemic is over.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500566936991711232


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The Chinese don't think the pandemic is over.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500566936991711232


They look so sterile, clean and well organized . Hard to believe with a picture like that one that some guy over there ate something so dirty and foul that it created a pandemic. Life is so twisted.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2022)

ANC said:


> Yeah I'm getting a bit better every day, except for the smell thing, but my sense of smell comes and goes anyway... but it is about 0.5 out of 10 at the moment


Wow, sorry to hear your ill! It’s horrible! It really is. Things are changing around here. One week everyone was masked and now no one is masked in public stores. I even saw a public hug in the grocery store today. And about 10 people unhesitatingly tried to shake my hand last week.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, sorry to hear your ill! It’s horrible! It really is. Things are changing around here. One week everyone was masked and now no one is masked in public stores. I even saw a public hug in the grocery store today. And about 10 people unhesitatingly tried to shake my hand last week.


Honestly, I was thinking I probably had it before and lost all fear of it, until I actually got it... There were a few nights I got really panicky struggling to keep oxygen levels up. Glad that part is over.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Mystery of the missing workers? Long COVID may hold a clue
> 
> 
> Up to 30% of COVID-19 survivors grapple with ongoing symptoms known as long COVID. Their full or partial absences from work may explain unfilled job openings.
> ...


It's been around 8 months since I had Covid & I feel like I have become an old man in that time.
Breathing still sucks, joint pain, weight loss that's impossible to recover it seems (loss of appetite), fatigue & hard to sleep more than 4 hours, which might explain why I'm tired all the time
Basically, everything sucks now, I'll just have to get used to it I guess. 
Fuck


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> It's been around 8 months since I had Covid & I feel like I have become an old man in that time.
> Breathing still sucks, joint pain, weight loss that's impossible to recover it seems (loss of appetite), fatigue & hard to sleep more than 4 hours, which might explain why I'm tired all the time
> Basically, everything sucks now, I'll just have to get used to it I guess.
> Fuck




I would concentrate on diet and supplements and try to get your own body to repair some of the damage. I've learn a lot from my own health problems in the last 6 years. If I had known what I know now about diet I wouldn't have some of the problems I have now. If you want any advise just pm me.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

China is losing it's fight against omicron and has reported the most cases since February 2020. They have a low vaccination rate and their vaccine sucks so they are screwed if they lose control of it, they're screwed. All the places that once had success at holding back the waves of covid are now dealing with major omicron waves. New Zealand,South Korea,China/Hong Kong,Australia and Japan are now in the same boat as the rest of the world with omicron. From what I've read tho Japan may be in better shape than the rest. Japan is a technology place and they use tech to solve problems and they're good at it. Japan has invested heavily in indoor public air quality, they are heavily filtering and sanitizing the air in public buildings. They also have a culture that doesn't mind wearing masks in public, filtered air and masks is a pretty good combo on top of vaccines.


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2022)

our cases aren't looking too bad at the moment, we had first day with zero deaths a few weeks back but it is ticking up slowly again.
Still not matching deaths by outright murder per day, so not too bad.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

SARS-CoV-2 is associated with changes in brain structure in UK Biobank - Nature


After infection with SARS-CoV-2, individuals show a greater reduction in grey matter thickness and tissue contrast in the orbitofrontal cortex and parahippocampal gyrus; greater changes in markers of tissue damage in regions that are functionally connected to the primary olfactory cortex; and a...




www.nature.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

The bird flu is now in 12 states on poultry farms,started on the east coast and has made it to Nebraska.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Israel reports a 4 year old with polio,first case in 33 years.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They look so sterile, clean and well organized . Hard to believe with a picture like that one that some guy over there ate something so dirty and foul that it created a pandemic. Life is so twisted.


It's not so much that they ate dirty meat, but that someone was face to face with an infected bat. Once it passed from bat to human, it was off to the races.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Omicron: BA2, Alarming new study shows BA2 may lead to '27x increase in vaccine-breakthrough capabilities': '30% more capable' to escape vaccines. 4.2x more contagious than Delta—20x more infectious than original strain & has 28 'distinct mutations'


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> our cases aren't looking too bad at the moment, we had first day with zero deaths a few weeks back but it is ticking up slowly again.
> Still not matching deaths by outright murder per day, so not too bad.


Fuck kittens
They grow up to be cats.
Cats are fucking evil

Free the Whales instead!!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

You can order 4 more free covid tests.









COVID.gov/tests - Free at-home COVID-19 tests


Every home in the U.S. is eligible to order a 3rd round of free at-home tests. Order yours today.




www.covidtests.gov


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/nb-mystery-illness-final-report-1.6362700


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck kittens
> They grow up to be cats.
> Cats are fucking evil
> 
> Free the Whales instead!!!


But I almost never have baby whales dropped off at the crossroads beside the sandhill house.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> You can order 4 more free covid tests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we gave two of ours to Sister and BIL when they were covidy. Would not hurt to replace them.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/nb-mystery-illness-final-report-1.6362700


lulz. 

experts reviewed cases and found they should not have been diagnosed with neurological disorder in the first place. In other words misdiagnosed. They did not have a common illness. _"The committee's review found "potential alternative diagnoses" for 41 of the 48 patients, including illnesses such as Alzheimer's disease, Lewy body dementia, post-concussion syndrome and cancer. "_

What the group making the claim of cluster of neurological disorders said:
_Some patients and their families aren't happy with the committee's findings and plan to continue to push for a scientific investigation that would see the province conduct environmental testing. _


Reminds me of the old joke:

If Ben Johnson didn't write Shakespere's works, then who did?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 8, 2022)

Study links even mild Covid-19 to changes in the brain








Study links even mild Covid-19 to changes in the brain | CNN


People who have even a mild case of Covid-19 may have accelerated aging of the brain and other changes to it, according to a new study.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

It's hard to watch the destruction covid does to people like a married couple I've been freinds with for 20+ years. It has destroyed my friends health and is still trying to kill them. They both dealt with blood clots and he got the worst of that, he's had a series of strokes and two heart attacks and lost his short term memory and he's getting a pacemaker on Monday, she had the brain fog for months and could barely take care of herself, me and freinds chipped in and ran errands and shopped for them and did laundry and other chores, that help is still needed.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> It's hard to watch the destruction covid does to people like a married couple I've been freinds with for 20+ years. It has destroyed my friends health and is still trying to kill them. They both dealt with blood clots and he got the worst of that, he's had a series of strokes and two heart attacks and lost his short term memory and he's getting a pacemaker on Monday, she had the brain fog for months and could barely take care of herself, me and freinds chipped in and ran errands and shopped for them and did laundry and other chores, that help is still needed.


Sorry to hear such heartache,I've been alone for 14 months now cause my lady is bedridden,partially paralysed,from a stroke,BIG VOID after 30 years.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

WHO says COVID boosters needed, reversing previous call


An expert group convened by the World Health Organization said it “strongly supports urgent and broad access” to coronavirus vaccines, including booster doses




abcnews.go.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

Thread by @DrEricDing on Thread Reader App


@DrEricDing: ‘Who could have foreseen this’ BULLSHIT—Whenever COVID inevitably surges again, I DO NOT WANT to hear @CDCDirector or state/local health official (who dropped masks & mitigations) try to claim—“Oh there...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Study links even mild Covid-19 to changes in the brain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been waiting for that shoe to drop. Everybody around me who had to go out to work got Covid last year. The next thing is to see who in my family and circle of friends suffer from long covid. Out of ten, it appears from the stats that two will. I don't mean people who had severe cases, I mean everybody who got infected.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

A scientist I follow said it best, he said something along the lines of, for those saying infection leads to immunity multiply their IQ by .95 for every infection and see how that works out. If you can get infected twice a year it won't take long.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I've been waiting for that shoe to drop. Everybody around me who had to go out to work got Covid last year. The next thing is to see who in my family and circle of friends suffer from long covid. Out of ten, it appears from the stats that two will. I don't mean people who had severe cases, I mean everybody who got infected.


This is the thing smart people are concerned about. Those who come in here laughing about catching Covid several times have no idea of the gamble they are taking.

Rumour has it mask mandates will be lifted in Ontario schools at the end of the month. smh.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

Zero covid policy won't work with Omicron and China's vaccine sucks, they are about to experience the pandemic like the rest of the planet has only worse.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501511501596839941


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

BA2 is now at 12% in the US, 25% in New England and rising fast. In the UK BA2 is filling the hospitals fast, one of the Nightingail hospitals in London is already filled to capacity.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Zero covid policy won't work with Omicron and China's vaccine sucks, they are about to experience the pandemic like the rest of the planet has only worse.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501511501596839941


Wow! To keep your QR Code green..this is like the newer version of Farenheit 451 (201.






If you've been caught with a book they deactivate your QR Code.


----------



## cawolves (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5098709



You're one of two things, a troll or a moron, I don't concern myself with either. Troll nonsense is easy to ignore and the morons will eventually get covid and die or are disabled eventually, you're a fart in the wind.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Sorry to hear such heartache,I've been alone for 14 months now cause my lady is bedridden,partially paralysed,from a stroke,BIG VOID after 30 years.


Whoa. Until death my friend. Sorry to hear


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Zero covid policy won't work with Omicron and China's vaccine sucks, they are about to experience the pandemic like the rest of the planet has only worse.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501511501596839941


What a cluster eff. Those blue masks are better than nothing but they aren't good at protecting the wearer.

One of the people in that scan was doing what aggravates me to no end. The mask on chin.



If this were 'murrica most wouldn't be wearing a mask at all so I guess a heavy presence of Chinese state police with batons and vans does some good after all.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

My local numbers look good right now but when they start going back up, I'll be stocking up so I won't be out when it gets bad. The incubation period of omicron is shorter along with the fist sign of symptoms so the numbers will go up fast.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What a cluster eff. Those blue masks are better than nothing but they aren't good at protecting the wearer.
> 
> One of the people in that scan was doing what aggravates me to no end. The mask on chin.
> 
> ...


Chin masks are let’s go Brandon


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

World wide cases have gone up for 6 straight days, BA2 wave.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 10, 2022)

A US doctor.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 10, 2022)

Canada's numbers are rising again.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 10, 2022)

Simple things can help.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Canada's numbers are rising again.


Ya the new owners of our company and new managers (who were not managers before the buyout) are hinting that now that covid is “over” maybe I should think about returning to the office . I go the the cardiac care unit for an appointment in May so I’ll talk to them and see what they say. If doctors say nay then there is fuck all the company can do, they have to accommodate me lol. Keeping in mind I’ve been doing my job from my home office for 3 years now effectively. We’ve lost almost half of the staff (12) since the buy out but there’s no problem with the new management team, everything is great lol.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Whoa. Until death my friend. Sorry to hear
> [/QUOTE Thank you for the heartfelt response to you and others also,we all bare burdens as human beings,the older we get the more it is revealed,I'm sure everybody would love to bottle up the carefree days of childhood when mortality didn't enter into our picture and the pursuit of adventure and happiness dominated our days,I'm sure just about every adult could use a sip from that bottle now.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 10, 2022)

Something positive for a change, front line workers should get this first if it's safe and effective.










Broad neutralization of SARS-CoV-2 variants by an inhalable bispecific single-domain antibody


Therapeutic effects against SARS-CoV-2 infection are seen in mice after inhalation of an engineered, bispecific, single-domain antibody that simultaneously targets two points on the spike protein receptor-binding domain.



www.cell.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

'Can't model what's going to happen next'


Epidemiologist Colin Furness says that it's impossible to model what will happen with COVID-19 after mask mandates are lifted.




www.ctvnews.ca





"We can't model what's going to happen next." The guy makes a rational argument to wait until April before even making the decision regarding when to stop wearing masks. He says people who are more safety conscious, people who have comorbidities (such as diabetes) or immune deficient will have to wear N95 masks if everybody else is not wearing simple masks to cover their mouths. He makes a good point that many people can't afford N95 masks so that kind of mask must be made available to them for free. He's basically saying dropping mandates now is reckless and does real harm to people who are most vulnerable to the disease.


Oregon is dropping mask mandates tomorrow. So I start wearing an N95. I'm going to have to make a decision about shaving my beard off. It's a vanity but I've worn a beard ever since I could grow one.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Something positive for a change, front line workers should get this first if it's safe and effective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, this idea uses inhalant to deliver particles into the lungs that can bind to active sites on the virus and neutralize them. I couldn't open the report, just saw the graphical abstract but it sounds interesting. Would this be something you could do before leaving the house and be protected for the whole day or would you have to take several doses in a day? Or too soon to tell?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> So, this idea uses inhalant to deliver particles into the lungs that can bind to active sites on the virus and neutralize them. I couldn't open the report, just saw the graphical abstract but it sounds interesting. Would this be something you could do before leaving the house and be protected for the whole day or would you have to take several doses in a day? Or too soon to tell?


I read about this a while back, it helps trigger a different part of the immune system earlier by recognizing the virus where it most often enters the body, through the nose,mouth,throat and lungs. If this is the same one I read about it's a nasal spray.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 10, 2022)

Of course it is.










This season's flu vaccine was a poor match for the virus, CDC reports


But for the second year in a row, flu cases have remained abnormally low, staving off fears of a "twindemic."




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2022)

South Korea has the highest number of new cases per capita on the planet now, they had very few cases before omicron. This is a long time pro mask/vaccine culture with nearly 90% vaccinated and over 60% boosted.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2022)

What is the Deltacron variant of Covid and where has it been found?


Another new coronavirus variant has been identified, this one containing elements of Delta and Omicron




www.theguardian.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2022)

Looks like the Netherlands is seeing a near vertical rise in cases. What do the hospitals look like over there @Sativied ?


----------



## Sativied (Mar 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like the Netherlands is seeing a near vertical rise in cases. What do the hospitals look like over there @Sativied ?


I get most of my covid news from you and this thread nowadays, hardly anyone here even talks about covid anymore, so let me check. 

Ok I see if you look at the recent peak compared to the past years it is a near vertical rise. A 15% increase now is more than total cases during earlier waves though. It’s been fairly steady over the past 10 days. The number of infections today is almost exactly the 7-day average. 



The recent increase has a lot to do with repeating a superspread event that started the first wave in 2020, carnaval, where the catholic southern provinces party in the streets and bars for 4 days straight, dressing and masking up, everyone screwing with everyone. This started on 27th of feb, reflected in the graph above.





This one provides a good picture to determine trends, indicating the growth already peaked.



A girl on tv responding to the news the last restrictions will be lifted too: “I’m glad they will finally abolish corona”. The whole point of showing her last out of dozens they interviewed is of course to show how absurd it is, but then, in practice, that’s how most people act.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2022)

The longer the pandemic goes the more complicated the waves are from country to country and wave to wave. Length of time between waves, vaccination rate and booster rate, number of previous infections and how long ago and which variant.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 11, 2022)

I think with this variant the best indicator of impact is the hospital admissions and honestly I’ve stopped looking . Pretty much no testing is being done here so the infection numbers are a poor indicator. Our hospitals are opening up for non emergency procedures and after 2 years of waiting in looking at end of May possibly for my operation….. yay lol.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The longer the pandemic goes the more complicated the waves are from country to country and wave to wave. Length of time between waves, vaccination rate and booster rate, number of previous infections and how long ago and which variant.


Yes while it was already hard from the start. Population density was always a major factor here, comparing NL to a not very densily populated city works better. A single event can have a major impact nationwide here. 

I wish they had waited a few more months before lifting restrictions, the weather will get a lot better soon, meaning more open windows and more living and gathering outdoors. Masks mandate in public transport will end very soon while that doesn’t seem to be a major annoyance of people. 15% unvaccinated still leaves almost 3mil people at serious risk and it’s not like they are concentrated to one specific area. Based on blood donor tests, however, 98% has antibodies (from vax, infection or both).


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2022)

Looks like the BA2 wave is well on it's way with a steep rise in cases across Europe.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2022)

Mainland China reports 3,393 new coronavirus cases, just below the all-time high in February 2020


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2022)

Study estimates real global COVID death toll is approaching 20 million


A new study published in The Lancet is offering the first peer-reviewed investigation into the global death toll of COVID-19. By tracking excess death data from nearly 200 countries across 2020 and 2021 the study estimates more than 18 million deaths from COVID-19, a number that is three times…




newatlas.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 13, 2022)

Oh great another one . https://www.livescience.com/deltacron-variant-confirmed


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

New variant is driving the Hong Kong wave referred to as BA2.2, this one is attacking the lungs like the original so HK is having oxygen shortages.

Reports of other BA2 sub-variants across the globe but info on them is getting harder to find, sure seems like deliberate concealment is going on.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> New variant is driving the Hong Kong wave referred to as BA2.2, this one is attacking the lungs like the original so HK is having oxygen shortages.
> 
> Reports of other BA2 sub-variants across the globe but info on them is getting harder to find, sure seems like deliberate concealment is going on.


Oh no your wrong! Doug Ford says it’s over and we’re done with it!!! He’s very smart and should have been a doctor…… opps wrong guy, my bad .


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> 'Can't model what's going to happen next'
> 
> 
> Epidemiologist Colin Furness says that it's impossible to model what will happen with COVID-19 after mask mandates are lifted.
> ...


I'm clean shaven,but in my 20's I did the beard and actually quit a job when the boss said I had to shave,I was driving a truck and delivering for RentACenter,a distict manager seen me and told my boss,I wasn't managing Accts. so he was letting me slide but after the DM mentioned it that was that so I said SEE YA.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Oh no your wrong! Doug Ford says it’s over and we’re done with it!!! He’s very smart and should have been a doctor…… opps wrong guy, my bad .



The dead Ford was the smarter brother.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> New variant is driving the Hong Kong wave referred to as BA2.2, this one is attacking the lungs like the original so HK is having oxygen shortages.
> 
> Reports of other BA2 sub-variants across the globe but info on them is getting harder to find, sure seems like deliberate concealment is going on.


Damn,Capt., you gotta be kidding,another FK "mutation of interest",gettin ready for the return of Dr. Fauchi,Ukraine had given him a vacation and he prob. hoped it was permanent,but I'm not surprised,just keep piling the shit on it's par for the course these days.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

Lots of reports of men in their 40's and 50's with no history of a heart condition dying of heart attacks.
More reports of aortic dissection on a steep rise,even in young healthy people.
I think if someone takes the time to look they will see a big increase of death from heart attacks,strokes and aneurysm's and they won't be listed as covid deaths.
Covid-19 keeps being referred to as a respiratory virus but the damage to the circulatory system is more deadly.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The dead Ford was the smarter brother.


Ya the crackhead alcoholic who offered his wife out for entertainment of others.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

Hailey Bieber had a stroke from a covid blood clot on the brain, maybe a dying young celebrity will wake some people up.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 13, 2022)

COVID-19 could be causing your ears to ring. Here’s what we know.


Matthew Willis hasn’t enjoyed a moment of peace and quiet since catching COVID-19 in November. “It’s a sort of very high-pitched kind of … whistle or just a tone,” the 42-year-old explained to Global News. “And there’s a bit of … white noise behind it.” Willis’s condition is known as tinnitus, a...




news.google.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

I've had tinnitus ever since having meningitis, not fun.


----------



## printer (Mar 13, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> COVID-19 could be causing your ears to ring. Here’s what we know.
> 
> 
> Matthew Willis hasn’t enjoyed a moment of peace and quiet since catching COVID-19 in November. “It’s a sort of very high-pitched kind of … whistle or just a tone,” the 42-year-old explained to Global News. “And there’s a bit of … white noise behind it.” Willis’s condition is known as tinnitus, a...
> ...


A constant friend, from the time I wake up to going to bed for the last ten years.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 13, 2022)

Gets worse after a couple of gummies for me.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

Mine is a medium high ring that seems to be worse when I'm not feeling well.


----------



## injinji (Mar 13, 2022)

This is aimed toward the war in Ukraine, but there is a good timeline of the Rona.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Hailey Bieber had a stroke from a covid blood clot on the brain, maybe a dying young celebrity will wake some people up.


I doubt it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

So it won't even save some Beliebers lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I doubt it.


Watch it, you may get ignored!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

“The United States is poised to run out of tests, treatments and vaccines to fight the coronavirus after a $15.6 billion funding plan collapsed in Congress on Wednesday” 

Kinda sounds like we're on our own when it comes to covid now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> “The United States is poised to run out of tests, treatments and vaccines to fight the coronavirus after a $15.6 billion funding plan collapsed in Congress on Wednesday”
> 
> Kinda sounds like we're on our own when it comes to covid now.


I was able to order my free covid tests online yesterday and the local rite aid had free n95 masks and plenty of COVID tests for sale. California extended the covid sick pto leave .


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was able to order my free covid tests online yesterday and the local rite aid had free n95 masks and plenty of COVID tests for sale. California extended the covid sick pto leave .



That program was already funded by a previous bill, the 15.6 billion is to extend covid programs, without it they will end.


----------



## injinji (Mar 13, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was able to order my free covid tests online yesterday and the local rite aid had free n95 masks and plenty of COVID tests for sale. California extended the covid sick pto leave .


We ordered four more tests too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

I already got my second set of 4 tests a couple days ago.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2022)

It's official.









A 4th dose of Covid-19 vaccine will be needed, Pfizer's CEO says, but the company is working on a shot to handle all variants | CNN


Pfizer is also hoping to make a vaccine that will protect against all variants. "If we are able to achieve that, then I think it is very easy to follow and remember so that we can go back to really the way (we) used to live," th CEO told CBS on Sunday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 13, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's official.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was telling some Trumpsters yesterday that I had had three shots, and I would get my fourth as soon as it was offered. They were bragging about going to a trumpf rally at the height of the pandemic without mask or vax. (my cousin is trying to sell her land, and ask me to show it to them. I saw right away that I didn't want them for neighbors, so I took them through the worst of the hurricane damage)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 13, 2022)

.


injinji said:


> I was telling some Trumpsters yesterday that I had had three shots, and I would get my fourth as soon as it was offered. They were bragging about going to a trumpf rally at the height of the pandemic without mask or vax. (my cousin is trying to sell her land, and ask me to show it to them. I saw right away that I didn't want them for neighbors, so I took them through the worst of the hurricane damage)


lmao, thats hysterical!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 14, 2022)

High vaccine effectiveness against severe Covid-19 in the elderly in Finland before and after the emergence of Omicron


Background The elderly are highly vulnerable to severe Covid-19. Waning immunity and emergence of Omicron have caused concerns about reduced effectiveness of Covid-19 vaccines. The objective was to estimate vaccine effectiveness (VE) against severe Covid-19 among the elderly. Methods This...




www.medrxiv.org


----------



## cawolves (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

Just more red hat lies.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Just more red hat lies.


He's crossed the line from discussion to spam.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> He's crossed the line from discussion to spam.


I saw him as a troll from post 1. He has brought even less to the table than the Ghost Troll of RIU.


----------



## mooray (Mar 14, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5101673


I'm shocked to find that you don't know very much about the insane level of documentation in the medical industry. Shocked, I say.


----------



## injinji (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I saw him as a troll from post 1. He has brought even less to the table than the Ghost Troll of RIU.


I hung tough for a few days, but I put him on ignore. Saves a little time.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 14, 2022)

I just can’t help seeing what stupid thing he’s posted next, he keeps clearing the last high bar of dumbness.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I just can’t help seeing what stupid thing he’s posted next, he keeps clearing the last high bar of dumbness.


Me not so much. Familiar theme with too few innovations.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I just can’t help seeing what stupid thing he’s posted next, he keeps clearing the last high bar of dumbness.


How's their convoy doing down south? Bad time to be whining about big guberment oppression and such.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Me not so much. Familiar theme with too few innovations.


Well I had him on ignore so maybe the theme thing will get boring again besides not much doing here ..... weather sucks.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Well I had him on ignore so maybe the theme thing will get boring again besides not much doing here ..... weather sucks.


Most of us feed trolls because bored.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Most of us feed trolls because bored.


There are egos attached to those pseudo identities and sometimes ya can reach out and touch them, make them feel the pain! Some are interesting to observe... Imagine how fucked up you would have to be, to repeatedly come here as a sock to lose on the facts and get abused for being an asshole, sometimes it is something to see!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are egos attached to those pseudo identities and sometimes ya can reach out and touch them, make them feel the pain! Some are interesting to observe... Imagine how fucked up you would have to be, to repeatedly come here as a sock to lose on the facts and get abused for being an asshole, sometimes it is something to see!


It does suggest that negative stimulus is preferred to none at all.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 14, 2022)

China is locking down in some of it's manufacture centers, looks like uncontrolled spread with their shitty vaccine, this could get really bad fast. Early studies of omicron BA2, BA2.2 show it's much more infectious and deadly than BA1.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2022)

Uncontrolled spread of covid without a good vaccine in chinas manufacturing centers will kill the supply chain, life changing shortages.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2022)

Looks like wastewater numbers are rising fast in the mid west, Wisconsin, Illinois and Ohio look the worst with the current numbers available. Many areas have stopped reporting wastewater numbers, harder to get info and it seems deliberate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

I think we are making 1.5 billion doses a month of mRNA vaccines now, enough to vaccinate the entire population of China, with a month between doses. I don't imagine they will have an issue with mandatory vaccinations, no freedumb convoys there, no freedom either! Maybe we could use it as a bit of a carrot and stick for cooperation on Russia? Speaking of Russia and covid, if they didn't trust the government before on vaccines, wait until after this. I wouldn't expect much news out of Russia on covid, half the place could croak before the government said a peep.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 15, 2022)

What rising Covid-19 infections in the UK and Europe could mean for the US








What rising Covid-19 infections in the UK and Europe could mean for the US


Two weeks after the United Kingdom dropped its last remaining Covid-19 mitigation measure -- a requirement that people who test positive for the virus isolate for five days -- the country is seeing cases and hospitalizations climb once again.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2022)

If you look at excess deaths from the start of the pandemic till today, it's been on a very steady rise with no sign of even leveling off let alone falling.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2022)

South Korea's sudden upswing


Cases in South Korea have risen at a pace previously unseen




pandem-ic.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2022)

BA2 has a ro of 12.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2022)

The White House says it's running out of money to cover COVID tests and vaccines


The White House asked for more money from Congress to keep its COVID response going. But that hasn't happened, so some things need to be wound down.




www.npr.org


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)

I think my little calico cat, Whisper, has covid. She is a tree climbing fool. Unless she is sleeping, she's always on the go. Three days ago she seemed tired. Then yesterday morning she could barely stand or walk. She did improve during the day yesterday, but still real weak today. I'm trying not to breath her air, but making sure she eats and stays out of the rain, etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> I think my little calico cat, Whisper, has covid. She is a tree climbing fool. Unless she is sleeping, she's always on the go. Three days ago she seemed tired. Then yesterday morning she could barely stand or walk. She did improve during the day yesterday, but still real weak today. I'm trying not to breath her air, but making sure she eats and stays out of the rain, etc.


Use a quick test to find out and if she is negative, if she is, ask the vet about a visit.


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Use a quick test to find out and if she is negative, if she is, ask the vet about a visit.


Other than food (and getting them fixed), I don't spend money on animals. 

We live on a crossroads, and I get many, many pets dumped. Whisper turned up right before Halloween, about 5 or 6 weeks old. Cali (who looks like she could be Whispers sister) showed up right before Valentine's Day, about 5 or 6 weeks old. I figure there is a serial holiday kitten dumper on the loose.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> I think my little calico cat, Whisper, has covid. She is a tree climbing fool. Unless she is sleeping, she's always on the go. Three days ago she seemed tired. Then yesterday morning she could barely stand or walk. She did improve during the day yesterday, but still real weak today. I'm trying not to breath her air, but making sure she eats and stays out of the rain, etc.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


>


Lol I was looking for the outtake!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like wastewater numbers are rising fast in the mid west, Wisconsin, Illinois and Ohio look the worst with the current numbers available. Many areas have stopped reporting wastewater numbers, harder to get info and it seems deliberate.


Ding ding ding. We have a winner. Wastewater shows first indication. If you got vaccination booster early, it is likely waning in efficiency. 
It's coming around again.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2022)

97 days since boost, got my 8 free tests, masks and stocked up.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> 97 days since boost, got my 8 free tests, masks and stocked up.


130 days, got four tests, lotsa masks and a freezerful of food for man and pup.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2022)

115 days since boost. only 4 positive covid inpatients in my hospital currently but there are no changes in strict covid precaution measures. no one is allowed into the hospital as a guest without vax card even with a mask. no one wants to see what happened back in the beginning of the pandemic when hallways were overflowing with covid patients. there are only 2 public entrances to the hospital and both are high security check points.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2022)

Mild COVID-19 imprints a long-term inflammatory eicosanoid- and chemokine memory in monocyte-derived macrophages - Mucosal Immunology


Monocyte-derived macrophages (MDM) drive the inflammatory response to severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) and they are a major source of eicosanoids in airway inflammation. Here we report that MDM from SARS-CoV-2-infected individuals with mild disease show an...




www.nature.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2022)

BA2 now accounts for 1 in 4 cases, doubled from last week and near 40% in the north east US.
38% of wastewater sites that the CDC monitors have shown a rise in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

China can't lockdown over Omicron 2, it's far too contagious, they are pissing against the wind. They can slow it down while we surge them supplies of mRNA vaccines, we make over a billion a month and can spare them. They might come with a price though, China can sell Russia consumer goods and food, they will need to replace the groceries so many Russians depend on. No military support though, they might be able to cut a deal. Russia will be even more fucked and pay through the nose, while the Chinese rape and pillage them and eventually own them.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> China can't lockdown over Omicron 2, it's far too contagious, they are pissing against the wind. They can slow it down while we surge them supplies of mRNA vaccines, we make over a billion a month and can spare them. They might come with a price though, China can sell Russia consumer goods and food, they will need to replace the groceries so many Russians depend on. No military support though, they might be able to cut a deal. Russia will be even more fucked and pay through the nose, while the Chinese rape and pillage them and eventually own them.


Just about everything we use comes from China. If they are fucked, we are fucked. Inflation can get a lot worse if there is no one there making I-phones, etc. etc.

But on the good side, the price of oil dropped 30% in the last 7 or 8 days due to their lockdowns.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 16, 2022)

We are fucked. Not because of this or that happening or even the combo. We are fucked because we don't see ourselves as 1 people. Time for the new world order. 1 world, 1 nation, 1 people. Hail Satan. Hahaha. 
This virus understands that all humans are the same. Attrition will be how Covid wins the war. Too many people packed too close together. We are sooo dumb, but think we are smart. It is tragically humorous.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> Just about everything we use comes from China. If they are fucked, we are fucked. Inflation can get a lot worse if there is no one there making I-phones, etc. etc.
> 
> But on the good side, the price of oil dropped 30% in the last 7 or 8 days due to their lockdowns.


That would be a bigger consideration than screwing Russia, so I think we can cut a deal with China, they like a weak Russia, it creates possibilities undreamed of for them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2022)

China makes the basic building blocks for many industries, without the basic ingredients most of the world will have a hard time producing things. We're fucked if BA2 has uncontrolled spread in china.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2022)

This looks bad.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 16, 2022)

That is impressive statistically. That is bad news for humans.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

Korea is conspicuously absent as a scale object.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2022)

Hospitalization of Infants and Children Aged 0–4 Years with SARS2 5x greater rate of hospitalisation during Omicron vs Delta surges.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2022)

doug and barack got it. mild but still.  now kamala is isolating . if we kept masks on they prob woulnt have gotten it. i want another shot asap.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2022)

Mild brain stem involvement.




https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/brb3.2513?af=R


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Mild brain stem involvement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i find that a compelling article as i have an extensive work history with that isotope. they have been trying to use it for years for brain imaging but it always falls short. the brain takes up so much of it, just too hard to read thus brain mri’s have always been the gold standard. more power to em but only 3 patients results?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2022)

It's not the only study showing brain stem involvement with covid, I know I've posted others.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2022)

In some aspects covid does more damage to the immune system than HIV.










T cell apoptosis characterizes severe Covid-19 disease - Cell Death & Differentiation


Severe SARS-CoV-2 infections are characterized by lymphopenia, but the mechanisms involved are still elusive. Based on our knowledge of HIV pathophysiology, we hypothesized that SARS-CoV-2 infection-mediated lymphopenia could also be related to T cell apoptosis. By comparing intensive care unit...




www.nature.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2022)

Looks like hybrid immunity did not confer additional protection from hospital admission than just the vaccine alone. 










Comparative analysis of the risks of hospitalisation and death associated with SARS-CoV-2 omicron (B.1.1.529) and delta (B.1.617.2) variants in England: a cohort study


The risk of severe outcomes following SARS-CoV-2 infection is substantially lower for omicron than for delta, with higher reductions for more severe endpoints and significant variation with age. Underlying the observed risks is a larger reduction in intrinsic severity (in unvaccinated...



www.thelancet.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2022)

The government needs to contract with COVID vaccine makers by the end of the month in order to have enough boosters for Americans this fall, but it can't proceed until Congress approves more money, according to two Biden officials.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2022)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/who-global-rise-covid-19-cases-omicron-1.6387334


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 18, 2022)

Covid kills brains, after a few infections I'm sure you won't even notice, or remember.










70% of COVID survivors in UK study had impaired memory, focus







www.cidrap.umn.edu


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The government needs to contract with COVID vaccine makers by the end of the month in order to have enough boosters for Americans this fall, but it can't proceed until Congress approves more money, according to two Biden officials.


All I know is that in MA. it seems people are done w/Covid,Masks are worn by employees in Grocery and fast food stores at about a 75% rate as for the general public maybe 25% are still masking probably less than that,all while knowing that Europe is surging again as well as China,I'm a hey pretty well built dude for my age and triple Phizered but I don't feel comfortable around unmasked people that I don't know,I don't think I've developed a phobia over this whole thing but I'm not feeling footloose and fancy free like we are in the clear yet,there have just been too many twists and turns and some people have already dismissed the fact that almost ONE MILLION Americans have died in 2 years,not counting the amount of people experiencing the funk of long Covid that science still doesn't understand.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 18, 2022)

I was at my local electric supply shop and a few electricians were talking about omicron. The one guy said he almost went to the ER because he was hallucinating and had distorted vision, I left rather quickly lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 18, 2022)

Wastewater numbers in Ottawa are going vertical.


----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Wastewater numbers in Ottawa are going vertical.


Not a big surprise. Except to politicians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

*BA 2 Omicron surge*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2022)

New York state reports 2,642 new coronavirus cases, an increase of 47% from last week


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *BA 2 Omicron surge*


oh god not this idiot again.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh god not this idiot again.


Isn’t this the same guy who said the pandemic would be all over after Delta ran it’s course?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Isn’t this the same guy who said the pandemic would be all over after Delta ran it’s course?


yeah its him alright, so full of hot air. listening to his non sence is pure torture.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Isn’t this the same guy who said the pandemic would be all over after Delta ran it’s course?



He's also pushed horse dewormer from the start.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Isn’t this the same guy who said the pandemic would be all over after Delta ran it’s course?


A lot of experts said that too, he reviews scientific information and has a PhD in public health. As far as I know he's been providing good advice for most of the pandemic, though I don't see everything he produced. He has a reasonable review of the latest data on B2 and links to the scientific papers are in the YouTube description. Even Fauci fucked up from time to time.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A lot of experts said that too, he reviews scientific information and has a PhD in public health. As far as I know he's been providing good advice for most of the pandemic, though I don't see everything he produced. He has a reasonable review of the latest data on B2 and links to the scientific papers are in the YouTube description. Even Fauci fucked up from time to time.


I’m being lazy; did he get behind ivermectin?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m being lazy; did he get behind ivermectin?


I dunno, he might have reviewed papers on it early on, but he follows the science.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I dunno, he might have reviewed papers on it early on, but he follows the science.


I must say that is an evasion. Chop wood, carry water, provide link


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m being lazy; did he get behind ivermectin?


You're not the only one, none of the others watched the video either, or know much about the guy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I must say that is an evasion. Chop wood, carry water, provide link


I did, watch his video and make your own judgement


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You're not the only one, none of the others watched the video either, or know much about the guy


I watched. But can you link a counter to ivermectin? That is a pretty hard marker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I must say that is an evasion. Chop wood, carry water, provide link







__





John Campbell (YouTuber) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I must say that is an evasion. Chop wood, carry water, provide link


I do remember a video where he fessed up to misinformation, like someone with integrity would, he admitted on YouTube he was wrong. At least the one I glanced at.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch
Oh and a new word! Anecdata


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Ouch
> Oh and a new word! Anecdata


If you look at the volume of videos he made, mistakes are inevitable and I think he follows the scientific consensus. The papers are linked that he reviews, but he tends to stick to epidemiology.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you look at the volume of videos he made, mistakes are inevitable and I think he follows the scientific consensus. The papers are linked that he reviews, but he tends to stick to epidemiology.


Yeah but.

I worked in the health field and you never speak out with unconfirmed data. He stepped on it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah but.
> 
> I worked in the health field and you never speak out with unconfirmed data. He stepped on it.


You have to admit it was and is a fluid scientific topic and I remember experts nearly coming to blows! There were a lot of unreliable papers and data the public got conflicting and changing advice and doctors tried everything they could and depended on empirical data for awhile.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You have to admit it was and is a fluid scientific topic and I remember experts nearly coming to blows! There were a lot of unreliable papers and data the public got conflicting and changing advice and doctors tried everything they could and depended on empirical data for awhile.


Yes.
In such a situation it takes time for sober consensus to emerge, so I wait and check back.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2022)

Is DIY pushing more nutter doctors? Did anyone check if this guy is another of those Seventh Day cultists?

I lol @ the 'Fauci got things wrong too' bit, classic.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Is DIY pushing more nutter doctors? Did anyone check if this guy is another of those Seventh Day cultists?
> 
> I lol @ the 'Fauci got things wrong too' bit, classic.


The Adventists built and run world-class hospital facilities, including those needed for training top-flight MDs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Is DIY pushing more nutter doctors? Did anyone check if this guy is another of those Seventh Day cultists?
> 
> I lol @ the 'Fauci got things wrong too' bit, classic.


Who's perfect? He made a lot of videos and a few documented errors. If anything he stepped outside his field a bit too much and is not deliberately peddling disinformation. Yes Fauci did make errors during this pandemic, everybody did. Errors are different than malicious acts that we are all familiar with. I posted a pretty blistering Wiki on the fellow that documented every mistake in probably more than 1000 videos on covid, not that many.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

Brain shrinkage, tissue damage, cognitive disruption. What COVID can do to patients’ brains.


A major study of people who had mild COVID showed a loss of gray matter, affecting their ability to complete basic cognitive tests.




www.nj.com


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The Adventists built and run world-class hospital facilities, including those needed for training top-flight MDs.


Doomsday cult Con artists.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 20, 2022)

'I recovered from Covid and was fine for a year - then I started blacking out'


Leo collapsed at his desk with no warning - after a year of no Covid symptoms.




metro.co.uk


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Doomsday cult Con artists.


Insert any religion here. Pay your 10% and we have a place in heaven waiting on you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> Insert any religion here. Pay your 10% and we have a place in heaven waiting on you.


Harvard and Yale started out as preacher farms, as did many leading universities, like Oxford and Cambridge. Adventists managed to somehow separate their nutty beliefs from their hospital foundations that train leading doctors in many fields and have been doing it for a very long time.


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Harvard and Yale started out as preacher farms, as did many leading universities, like Oxford and Cambridge. Adventists managed to somehow separate their nutty beliefs from their hospital foundations that train leading doctors in many fields and have been doing it for a very long time.


One of my beloved neighbors was a Seventh Day Adventists. Also Mamma was a member of the World Wide Church of God, which used the old Jewish Sabbath, sunset Friday until sunset Saturday. If you are going to believe in the Bible, the oldest part of it says the seventh day is holy. I'm pretty sure it was land use issues at the temples that led most Christians to move to Sunday.

Anyway. . . . training doctors is a good thing, no matter who is doing it. Cuba has sent doctors all over central and south america. If they keep folks alive, what does it matter what the folks paying for the training believe?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> One of my beloved neighbors was a Seventh Day Adventists. Also Mamma was a member of the World Wide Church of God, which used the old Jewish Sabbath, sunset Friday until sunset Saturday. If you are going to believe in the Bible, the oldest part of it says the seventh day is holy. I'm pretty sure it was land use issues at the temples that led most Christians to move to Sunday.
> 
> Anyway. . . . training doctors is a good thing, no matter who is doing it. Cuba has sent doctors all over central and south america. If they keep folks alive, what does it matter what the folks paying for the training believe?


Pierre Trudeau, Justin's father knew Castro and talked him into it and out of wars in Africa and being Russia's proxy there. Told him you catch more flies with honey than shit, there were a lot worse than Castro and considering how many times the Americans tried to kill him, he wasn't paranoid at all!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pierre Trudeau, Justin's father knew Castro and talked him into it and out of wars in Africa and being Russia's proxy there. Told him you catch more flies with honey than shit, there were a lot worse than Castro and considering how many times the Americans tried to kill him, he wasn't paranoid at all!


I’m confused. I thought Castro was Justin’s daddy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> One of my beloved neighbors was a Seventh Day Adventists. Also Mamma was a member of the World Wide Church of God, which used the old Jewish Sabbath, sunset Friday until sunset Saturday. If you are going to believe in the Bible, the oldest part of it says the seventh day is holy. I'm pretty sure it was land use issues at the temples that led most Christians to move to Sunday.
> 
> Anyway. . . . training doctors is a good thing, no matter who is doing it. Cuba has sent doctors all over central and south america. If they keep folks alive, what does it matter what the folks paying for the training believe?


I would not want the KKK training anyone in a care profession.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m confused. I thought Castro was Justin’s daddy. Pierre is his mommy.


Embroidered it


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Embroidered it


That’s just crazy talk.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2022)

Yeah I am not going to take medical advice from religious nuts pushing snake oils like Horse dewormer and spam propaganda to keep people unsafe as they scam the shit out of the public.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 20, 2022)

BA2 has been confirmed in 21 counties in Michigan.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> BA2 has been confirmed in 21 counties in Michigan.


time for the reinstatement of mask mandates until this wave breaks. get used to the new norm. on and off on and off….


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2022)

Anyone that needs a mandate to wear a mask at this point was always going to be stupid about it anyways (at best).

I was pretty happy to hear Fauci (pretty sure it was him that said it) say that the vaccine was holding up against this variant.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> time for the reinstatement of mask mandates until this wave breaks. get used to the new norm. on and off on and off….


Mask mandates are going to be lifted in Ontario tomorrow. Good luck getting the assholes who’ve been complaining about wearing a mask to put them back on again. Ford doesn’t have the courage. 

The election can’t come soon enough.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Anyone that needs a mandate to wear a mask at this point was always going to be stupid about it anyways (at best).


I’ll be wearing a mask but a lot of people won’t be without mandates. It’s better if everyone wears them.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’ll be wearing a mask but a lot of people won’t be without mandates. It’s better if everyone wears them.


It would no question.

But I am guessing that a whole lot of people are sick of being abused at work to try (and fail) to get them to do so.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Mask mandates are going to be lifted in Ontario tomorrow. Good luck getting the assholes who’ve been complaining about wearing a mask to put them back on again. Ford doesn’t have the courage.
> 
> The election can’t come soon enough.


They are dropping masks here in NS too, but I think many will wear them until summer, myself included. When they get the antiviral medications and quick tests to treat early, it will be better for those who care about covid. Better still will be better vaccines, though the ones we have seem to be holding up pretty good. If one is vaxxed and boosted and has access to fast treatment with quick tests and a take home course of treatment things should improve, more for those who care enough to test and treat.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2022)

Looks like I chose wisely lol, I got two pfizer shots and opted for a J&J booster based on a study I found.










'Reassuring' data suggests Johnson & Johnson vaccine may still have a role to play against Covid-19 | CNN


The US public and even some health experts may have underestimated the Covid-19 vaccine made by Janssen, a division of Johnson & Johnson, new data shows. And there's emerging evidence that it could still play an important role ahead.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2022)

Here’s the latest on possible 4th COVID-19 vaccine shot for Americans


Both Moderna and Pfizer have sought regulatory approval but only Moderna is asking for all adults to be covered.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2022)

Incidence of newly diagnosed diabetes after Covid-19 - Diabetologia


Aims/hypothesis The aim of this work was to investigate diabetes incidence after infection with coronavirus disease-2019 (Covid-19). Individuals with acute upper respiratory tract infections (AURI), which are frequently caused by viruses, were selected as a non-exposed control group. Methods We...




link.springer.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2022)

Vascular dysregulation following SARS-CoV-2 infection involves integrin signalling through a VE-Cadherin mediated pathway


The vascular barrier is heavily injured following SARS-CoV-2 infection and contributes enormously to life-threatening complications in COVID-19. This endothelial dysfunction is associated with the phlogistic phenomenon of cytokine storms, thrombotic complications, abnormal coagulation...




www.biorxiv.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2022)

New BioAge Drug Prevents Death From COVID-19 in Old Mice by Reversing Immune Aging


A Phase 2 clinical trial is testing the new drug's ability to reduce mortality in older people hospitalized with COVID-19. By directly targeting immune aging, BGE-175 could effectively treat emerging COVID variants that evade vaccine-based immunity. The immune system deteriorates with age, making



scitechdaily.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2022)

Our office has gone mask free as of today. Just means I can tell them to call me at my home office if needed. We had 3 staff off last week with symptoms . The cool thing is I saw lots of young people wearing masks today shopping which was pretty surprising.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 22, 2022)

Multi-organ impairment and Long COVID: a 1-year prospective, longitudinal cohort study


Importance Multi-organ impairment associated with Long COVID is a significant burden to individuals, populations and health systems, presenting challenges for diagnosis and care provision. Standardised assessment across multiple organs over time is lacking, particularly in non-hospitalised...




www.medrxiv.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 22, 2022)

Two new omicron variants, BA2+ plus a new mutation in Vietnam and BA4 in South Africa and the US.


----------



## portfolio (Mar 23, 2022)

this video is from a hong kong lab from the year 2020 .









printer said:


> But the concern of GOF with the Covid-19 virus is no longer a issue, other countries have found the same type of virus after looking for it in samples that were taken in countries neighboring China years before the pandemic. My money is that the Wuhan lab had the virus and it infected a worker, after which the lab and then the the Chinese government tried to wash the stain away.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

Experts weigh in on how the more infectious Omicron subvariant could shape the spring

As several countries report an uptick in COVID-19 cases partly blamed on a more contagious version of the Omicron variant, the question becomes whether Canada's next wave will be a surge or a ripple.

Read in The Canadian Press: https://apple.news/AOHZIFyukRiKGbJnlCXJ9SQ


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2022)

My friend had a pacemaker procedure last week and is not doing any better and I may have found out why. In my reading on covid I came across stories of younger people recovering from covid and later having heart problems and long covid symptoms starting as late as 1 year after recovery. The symptoms that stood out were fainting without warning while pissing themselves, these are my friends symptoms too. This is unusual because loss of bladder control is usually associated with a seizure but in these cases it looks like vagus nerve damage. Pacemakers are used when the internal wiring of the heart is not working properly but in this case the problem appears to be vagus nerve damage from covid. The vagus nerve comes off the brain stem and controls the function of your internal organs. This really sounds like my friend won't last much longer, strokes,heart attacks, high blood pressure and heart rhythm problems are all new to him and happen after a bad covid infection. His wifes health is also declining fast, she was hospitalized twice for her covid case.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2022)

Scotland reports it has the most people hospitalized with covid since the beginning of the pandemic, gee I guess it's not over.


----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2022)

portfolio said:


> this video is from a hong kong lab from the year 2020 .


Welcome to the fight. I know you are new, but your side is doing great. Even though we are in a lull right now, there is still 1000 Americans dying a day. With any luck at all, you guys will be able to celebrate a million dead Americans soon. (in case you are not great at math, I will do it for you) So far there is 973,000 dead, so in less than a month you guys can have a huge party.

Congratulations.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2022)

Deltacron is a grey rhino event.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 24, 2022)

COVID-19 wastewater data shows cases are rising again across Canada

The resurgence of COVID-19 is taking place in Ontario, Alberta, Saskatchewan and parts of British of Columbia, according to sewage water surveillance.

Read in Global News: https://apple.news/AfSwvhlAWTUKqXpeKjxM1MQ


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Watch it, you may get ignored!


Captain Morgan may ignore a Cape Bretoner but I’ve never met a Cape Bretoner that would ignore Captain Morgan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Captain Morgan may ignore a Cape Bretoner but I’ve never met a Cape Bretoner that would ignore Captain Morgan.


I've sailed with the Captain and been three sheets to the wind with him too...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I've sailed with the Captain and been three sheets to the wind with him too...


I have no doubt about that. I went to school in the belly of the beast.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2022)

The ignore feature is just a RIU spam filter lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I have no doubt about that. I went to school in the belly of the beast.


and with a few beasts too!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

Why Oz has to be stopped. He’s a Maga. 





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Why Oz has to be stopped. He’s a Maga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Joe should bring them in for a little "counseling" before axing them, like let them crawl out of the oval office with blood running out of their assholes. Let them howl on twitter about it too, Joe can then release the transcript so we can all share in the fun!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2022)

Go get 'em Joe!









Critics want 1,100 charter schools to repay more than $1 billion in PPP loans to government


Critics say charter schools, with most losing no money during the pandemic, should repay $1 billion in federal Paycheck Protection Program loans.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2022)

Dead geese and swans in southeastern Michigan test positive for bird flu.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Dead geese and swans in southeastern Michigan test positive for bird flu.


Clarence Thomas went home.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2022)

BA2 cases are up 130% in Los Angeles in one week, UK deaths rising.


----------



## portfolio (Mar 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Wow it is almost like masking up and social distancing, not working sick, not sending kids into rooms with 40+ kids in a old ass building works at keeping down highly preventable spread of disease.
> 
> Wellfuckthat, bring on the snake oil.
> 
> ...


hi hanimmal

i am lost and can't follow the thread

here is a video that explains kidney disease . my personnel research seeks to find methods of eating properly organic diet and probably maybe even a liquid organic diet that is proper for kidney disease . all of my organs have disease but i will never go on dialysis . i prefer to live my life naturally and eat perfect food , eat medicinal plants . i fear dying in a hospital , more than i fear death.

god bless you and your friends . i hope this video will enlighten me and help others here that want to learn more about this important issue . 1 in 6 people in america have serious kidney disease . 






enjoy and peace to everyone in the world .


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2022)

__





Science | AAAS







www.science.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2022)

UK Covid infections climb by a million in a week


About 4.3 million people - or one in every 16 - are thought to have the virus, compared to 3.3 million the week before.



www.bbc.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks like a second booster will become available to 65 and older and immune compromised people.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 26, 2022)

3 more off work with covid . Went in for a meeting and no one masked up . Told one anti masker to step back or id kick him in the balls. He complained about harassment, I said he should be charged with attempted murder, so if there is an issue fire me, I have my lawyer on speed dial and a big fat retainer just waiting to be drawn on lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2022)

Another monoclonal antibody drug partly suspended due to BA2—FDA announces sotrovimab is no longer authorized for covid use in areas where BA2 is dominant based on new data that sotrovimab is unlikely to be effective against Omicron BA.2 subvariant https://fda.gov/drugs/drug-saf


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2022)

I spoke to my son and his girlfriend who are in Toronto this morning. They both have it. Mild symptoms so far. My sister and her family in Halifax all have it now too. So far mild symptoms for them too. My daughter is the only one in her class who hasn’t tested positive. 

It seems unlikely she would be the only one so I’m pretty sure she’s had but was asymptomatic. 

Seems like everyone is getting it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I spoke to my son and his girlfriend who are in Toronto this morning. They both have it. Mild symptoms so far. My sister and her family in Halifax all have it now too. So far mild symptoms for them too. My daughter is the only one in her class who hasn’t tested positive.
> 
> It seems unlikely she would be the only one so I’m pretty sure she’s had but was asymptomatic.
> 
> Seems like everyone is getting it.


I guess if we all get stupid at once nobody will notice...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2022)

1 in 4 symptomatic children hit by long COVID, says new study


Data from more than 80,000 children with COVID suggests a quarter of them had symptoms that lingered for at least 4-12 weeks.




www.euronews.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2022)

it sounds terrible in Canada. sorry.  to hear it. its good here …things are ok for now where i am. fingers crossed it stays this way. masks are off . i love all the smiling and breathing free and hard at the gym and looking so heathy!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2022)

With the limited testing and reporting now it makes seeing what's going on more difficult, the wastewater testing and reporting is limited and seems to be weeks behind and hospital data lag infections so it's like looking into your rear view mirror to see where your going. It looks alarming the number of new sub-variants being spawned by omicron, especially from BA2 and scientists have commented on that fact. On a side note, the anti mask/vaccine trolls seem to be much less since the start of the Ukraine war, guess the troll farms are working the mad midgets war propaganda more now.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2022)

What's happening in Shanghai is going to be interesting. They can't do their usual zero covid lock down strategy because it's the center of the Chinese economy and main export location. There are thousands of cases a day and 40% of those are asymptomatic and that's with their mandatory testing,tracking and tracing with prison like quarantine camps. If they can keep this up against omicron with out a lock down I will be surprised.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Here is NS they dropped masks a few days ago and there are a lot of people not wearing one, they only did it because it was required. Still when it was required, we had pretty good compliance here and we have a 93% single dose vaxx rate around 88% double dosed and over half the eligible boosted. I dunno how wide spread antiviral treatment is yet though or who is eligible for it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2022)

Well spoke to soon, this will kill the supply chain out of China and their economy.










Shanghai to lock down in two stages for testing as COVID surges


The financial hub of 26 million people has become a testing ground for China’s ‘zero-COVID’ policy.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 27, 2022)

I eat a lot of broccoli so maybe this has helped us. Make sure you eat your greens.








Chemical in broccoli slows COVID-19 virus replication in cells, mice: study


A chemical found in broccoli and other vegetables may offer a 'promising' approach to preventing and treating COVID-19 pending further study, researchers say, after small amounts of the compound were found to reduce SARS-CoV-2 growth in mammalian cells and mice.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I eat a lot of broccoli so maybe this has helped us. Make sure you eat your greens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are warming the globe, acolyte of Crucifer.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I eat a lot of broccoli so maybe this has helped us. Make sure you eat your greens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rosemary is suppose to help with long covid.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rosemary is suppose to help with long covid.


It will take thyme for us to know.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It will take thyme for us to know.


Sage words.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sage words.


Depends on how they parseley

giggling, ducking


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Depends on how they parseley
> 
> giggling, ducking


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sage words.


He's salt of the earth.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 28, 2022)

Funny thing. We stopped wearing masks at work about a month ago.

This weekend our family all got the stomach flu. Vomicking, weezling, etc.

So I have to work today - can't cover it. So I wear a mask. Guy comes in who was an utter twat about masks during Covid. Called mask wearers cowards, sissies, etc., refused to wear one himself. He sees me wearing a mask and asks why... I tell him, stomach flu. I say "if you want, I can take it off". He immediately and emphatically says "NO!"

So I tell him, "you know the survival rate of stomach flu is ridiculously high." Then I start to laugh.

People are so fucking dumb.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 28, 2022)

The herd is spooked.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508314376801030150


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Well spoke to soon, this will kill the supply chain out of China and their economy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. I heard that on the BBC last night. They will be doing it in two part harmony.


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2022)

I used to work with a German guy years ago. He said there was a saying, "The fat get thinner, the thin die." He would have been born in Germany not that long after WWII.


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The herd is spooked.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508314376801030150


I heard a BBC reporter saying she was on the lucky side of town. That she had a couple days to get food. Lots of folks just had a few hours before the lockdown. They will be getting hungry.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2022)

FDA approve 4th Covid dose for 50+ and immu compromised.









Second Covid-19 Booster Shot Endorsed by FDA, CDC for Adults 50 and Older


Under the authorization, adults 50 years old and up can get the shots at least four months after a first booster dose.




www.wsj.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I spoke to my son and his girlfriend who are in Toronto this morning. They both have it. Mild symptoms so far. My sister and her family in Halifax all have it now too. So far mild symptoms for them too. My daughter is the only one in her class who hasn’t tested positive.
> 
> It seems unlikely she would be the only one so I’m pretty sure she’s had but was asymptomatic.
> 
> Seems like everyone is getting it.


Blood type does she have O?

Chinese study of 2,153 people: People with Type A had a higher risk of COVID-19 infection, and *those with Type O had a lower risk*. Danish study of 473, 654 people: People with Type O had a lower risk of getting infected with COVID-19. But there was no association between blood type and hospitalization.Jan 20, 2022

Guess we found out what happens when your mask and distancing are no longer required.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> He's salt of the earth.


Beat me to it


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The herd is spooked.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508314376801030150


WHOAThat was creepy..did you see the whole thing?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Blood type does she have O?
> 
> Chinese study of 2,153 people: People with Type A had a higher risk of COVID-19 infection, and *those with Type O had a lower risk*. Danish study of 473, 654 people: People with Type O had a lower risk of getting infected with COVID-19. But there was no association between blood type and hospitalization.Jan 20, 2022
> 
> Guess we found out what happens when your mask and distancing are no longer required.


My daughter (me too) has O and her husband tested positive and she didn’t !


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 29, 2022)

This is important.










Superantigens and SARS-CoV-2


It has been posited SARS-CoV-2 contains at least one unique superantigen-like motif not found in any other SARS or endemic coronaviruses. Superantigens are potent antigens that can send the immune system into overdrive. SARS-CoV-2 causes many of the biological and clinical consequences of a...




www.mdpi.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 29, 2022)

The US has authorized a second booster for those 50 and older.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2022)

Into the wild: Animals the latest frontier in COVID fight


GRAND PORTAGE, Minn. (AP) — To administer this COVID test, Todd Kautz had to lie on his belly in the snow and worm his upper body into the narrow den of a hibernating black bear. Training a light on its snout, Kautz carefully slipped a long cotton swab into the bear’s nostrils five times.




apnews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2022)

I wonder if US Government can claw back the unused funds for unemployment? There's $100B still out there.









Fact Sheet: What’s at Stake As States Cancel Federal Unemployment Benefits


On May 4, 2021, Montana Governor Greg Gianforte announced that his state was backing out of federal pandemic unemployment benefits, including the $300 per




tcf.org


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2022)

So there's no more money for uninsured Covid testing, shots etc. But I found some right here.









Theft from the Covid relief plan known as PPP was even worse than we thought


The official in charge of Covid relief tells NBC News' Lester Holt that programs like PPP were structured in ways that were "an invitation" to fraudsters.




www.nbcnews.com





The bad news is your hard earned tax dollars (that you're always worried a minority might get) are just being walked away from because TOO BIG TO PROSECUTE. They're only going after quarter of a billion and above.

Thank you, President Trump

That's why he fought hard for a list of recipients after program sunset- six months.

Just think of what he could've done to our Social Security Trust Fund..this guy wouldn't leave.









Biden fires Social Security commissioner, a Trump holdover


A White House official said Andrew Saul "undermined and politicized" Social Security disability benefits.




www.politico.com





This is why I've been waiting 4 years.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I want to sue the federal government over this because I have 3 SS Blue Book qualifying medical conditions and due to their negligence I was hurt physically and financially + I didn't work at Walmart.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509182808173989889


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2022)

https://www.science.org/doi/10.1126/scitranslmed.abm2311


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> So there's no more money for uninsured Covid testing, shots etc. But I found some right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was plainly slavering while looking at all that SS money. Had he been reelected, I’d be in a world of hurt about now.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2022)

COVID-19 Pandemic Could Boost Global Dementia Rates


Problems with mental skills like thinking, remembering, and learning are common after severe COVID-19 infection, according to new research.




www.webmd.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 31, 2022)

The UK has had more BA2 hospitalizations than the original omicron.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 31, 2022)

A study showed that there are some differences in the immune response between Pfizer and Moderna so they say you might get better protection from mixing the two. I got 2 pfizer and a J&J booster and plan on getting moderna for my second booster, I plan to get the second booster 6 months after my first booster.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 31, 2022)

Washtenaw, Kalamazoo and Genesee counties in Michigan see 20% rise in cases from last week, looks like the BA2 wave is starting here.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 31, 2022)

Bruce Willis got his brain fried from covid and has aphasia,memory loss and other cognitive problems,he's retiring from acting.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Bruce Willis got his brain fried from covid and has aphasia,memory loss and other cognitive problems,he's retiring from acting.


I ask my wife about this, and she told me that the last two films he made he could not remember his lines, so he had to wear an earpiece while filming. Not sure of the timeline, but he already had issues.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> I ask my wife about this, and she told me that the last two films he made he could not remember his lines, so he had to wear an earpiece while filming. Not sure of the timeline, but he already had issues.


I just watched his last two and was wondering what the fuck happened. They were just terrible movies .


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 31, 2022)

He's been doing lots of crappy movies for years, he must make 3 or 4 a year, seems that way any how.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> He's been doing lots of crappy movies for years, he must make 3 or 4 a year, seems that way any how.


To the best of my knowledge, I have never seen one of his films. I'm not a big fan of pop culture in general, and his sort specifically.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> To the best of my knowledge, I have never seen one of his films. I'm not a big fan of pop culture in general, and his sort specifically.


Maybe that’s why I was like WTF, I haven’t watched many but was bored and it was raining lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

New Mutant “XE” Omicron Variant May Be The Most Transmissible Version Of Covid Yet, According To WHO


The CDC announced this week that the BA.2 Omicron variant, which is reportedly 30% more transmissible than the original BA.1 Omicron strain — has become dominant among new cases sequenced in …




deadline.com





The CDC announced this week that the BA.2 Omicron variant, which is reportedly 30% more transmissible than the original BA.1 Omicron strain — has become dominant among new cases sequenced in the United States. That’s a startling rise for a variant that was less than 1% of all sequences as recently as January. But, just as Americans are hearing about BA.2, there’s already a newer, even more transmissible variant on the rise.

There are actually three new variants that have been given designations. According to a recently-released report from the UK Health Services Agency, the two being called XD and XF are combinations of Delta and BA.1, or so-called “Deltacron” strains, which have been talked about for months but made no significant inroads in any country.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2022)

Concerns about Bruce Willis' declining cognitive state swirled around sets in recent years


In interviews with The Times this month, nearly two dozen people who were on set with the actor expressed concern about Willis' well-being.




www.latimes.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> New Mutant “XE” Omicron Variant May Be The Most Transmissible Version Of Covid Yet, According To WHO
> 
> 
> The CDC announced this week that the BA.2 Omicron variant, which is reportedly 30% more transmissible than the original BA.1 Omicron strain — has become dominant among new cases sequenced in …
> ...


I just booked booster #2 for April 16,as anyone 50 or older can get one in the US,I guess I'm just nervous about the pandemic now in the backseat w/Ukraine now in the spotlight,people seem pretty care free now and I can't say I blame them as this whole thing is tiresome,but I'm not comfortable letting my guard down yet as unpredictability has been the rule in this whole thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

https://www.science.org/doi/10.1126/sciimmunol.abo7799



*Epstein-Barr virus as a driver of multiple sclerosis*

Accumulating evidence implicates Epstein-Barr virus (EBV) as an etiological factor in multiple sclerosis (MS). If EBV is a “driver” that causes antiviral immunity with associated autoimmune components rather than a “trigger” that unleashes self-perpetuating autoimmunity, then elimination of EBV would be a rational therapy for MS.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2022)

Neuropathology and virus in brain of SARS-CoV-2 infected non-human primates - Nature Communications


COVID-19 can result in neurological manifestations and animal models could provide insights into the mechanisms. Here, the authors describe neuroinflammation, microhemorrhages and brain hypoxia in SARS-CoV-2 infected non-human primates, including in animals that donâ€™t develop severe...




www.nature.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2022)

I wanted to schedule my second booster yesterday so I went to the county health dept website. To my surprise there is no wait what so ever and they listed openings for any day next week even tho the number of locations giving vaccines has gone down. When I got my 1st booster in early December I had to wait weeks for a appointment. I didn't schedule a appointment since I would like to wait till mid May for my second booster and keep them 6 months apart. I checked and only 36% of the state has had the first booster, I guess the herd has bought into the covid is over bullshit, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> To the best of my knowledge, I have never seen one of his films. I'm not a big fan of pop culture in general, and his sort specifically.


dude, 12 monkeys and fifth element are fucking awesome movies...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2022)

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2022/03/antisocial-behavior-crime-violence-increase-pandemic/627076/

people react differently to stress, some people withdraw, some people try to act like it isn't happening, and some people take it out on everyone around them...
even the sociological effects of the virus are causing death and misery...the one good piece of information is that it should decrease significantly as things slowly go back to something closer to normal


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude, 12 monkeys and fifth element are fucking awesome movies...


12Monkeys stands out in my mind as traumatic. I wish I’d never seen it. Fifth Element is light enough, and I enjoyed the opener with that beetle of a ship. I have been known to shout AZIZ! LIGHT!


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

My drama of choice involves death every episode. Father Brown does it for me. It's basically all I watch (other than Monk on Sunday nights at the riverhouse) Someone always dies. The cops get the wrong guy. Father Brown solves it and it's all over in 45 minutes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 12Monkeys stands out in my mind as traumatic. I wish I’d never seen it. Fifth Element is light enough, and I enjoyed the opener with that beetle of a ship. I have been known to shout AZIZ! LIGHT!


Gary Oldman is one of my favourite actors and he was brilliant in Fifth Element.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 12Monkeys stands out in my mind as traumatic. I wish I’d never seen it. Fifth Element is light enough, and I enjoyed the opener with that beetle of a ship. I have been known to shout AZIZ! LIGHT!


really? i don't recall it being traumatic...the only movie i ever felt traumatized by is Eraserhead...that is a seriously fucked up movie.

merde, je ne savais pas que c'était en français...


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2022)

Cases spreading in Shanghai despite a hard lock down, looks like they have lost control, 13,000 cases yesterday.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Cases spreading in Shanghai despite a hard lock down, looks like they have lost control, 13,000 cases yesterday.


Things have a way of going full circle,it started in China and wasn't nearly as infectious as the new variants so they're brutal lockdown tactics worked,now the Chinese will probably mutate it into something even more deadly and launch it all over again,hope I'm wrong but it sure would be ironic.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 3, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> now the Chinese will probably mutate it into something even more deadly and launch it all over again


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


>


Sincerely hope I'm wrong,more than 2 yrs. already,2nd booster in 2 wks and I'm in really good phys.shape at 56,but this is starting to get tiresome and sickening,the only thing that takes it off the radar is the insanity in Ukraine.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 3, 2022)

Covid is like cancer. Companies are getting rich treating it. Not curing it.









Pfizer, BioNTech and Moderna making $1,000 profit every second while world’s poorest countries remain largely unvaccinated - World


English News and Press Release on World about Health and Epidemic; published on 16 Nov 2021 by Oxfam




reliefweb.int




.

*Based on company financial statements, the Alliance estimates that Pfizer, BioNTech and Moderna will make pre-tax profits of $34 billion this year between them, which works out as over a thousand dollars a second, $65,000 a minute or $93.5 million a day. The monopolies these companies hold have produced five new billionaires during the pandemic, with a combined net wealth of $35.1 billion.*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Covid is like cancer. Companies are getting rich treating it. Not curing it.



Studies have come out and said covid is causing cancer in a note of irony.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Covid is like cancer. Companies are getting rich treating it. Not curing it.


You're right,going back to the beg. I can't believe all the experts didn't even have it pegged as a aerosol spreader and told people masks were not needed and we were bathing surfaces and groceries in disinfectant


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Studies have come out and said covid is causing cancer in a note of irony.


A study came out the other day, it said not to believe all studies you read. I’m fact checking it now


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Covid is like cancer. Companies are getting rich treating it. Not curing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't usually "cure" a virus...the cold virus has been around forever, and always will be, the flu virus has been around forever, and always will be...why would you expect this virus to be any different?


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't usually "cure" a virus...the cold virus has been around forever, and always will be, the flu virus has been around forever, and always will be...why would you expect this virus to be any different?


Why would I expect a solution? You’re correct I shouldn’t.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? i don't recall it being traumatic...the only movie i ever felt traumatized by is Eraserhead...that is a seriously fucked up movie.
> View attachment 5112387
> merde, je ne savais pas que c'était en français...


'Don't look up' hit me a bit harder than any other movie I think so far. The parallels with the propaganda trolling attack on our society for the last half decade and nobody doing much to really break through it.



CCGNZ said:


> You're right,going back to the beg. I can't believe all the experts didn't even have it pegged as a aerosol spreader and told people masks were not needed and we were bathing surfaces and groceries in disinfectant


It really would have been nice to not have a POTUS actively pushing propaganda and suppressing the actual science at the start of it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Why would I expect a solution? You’re correct I shouldn’t.


that is not what i said, do not use my comments to try to support your position.
not that i entirely disagree with you, about the pharmaceutical companies being greedy fucks, but you cannot expect a cure to a viral problem, the best you can expect is an effective treatment...there are around half a million deaths a year to influenza around the world, they didn't cure the flu...they've been trying my entire lifetime and more to "cure" the cold virus...and it's just as active as it's ever been...so for you to criticize anyone for not curing covid is entirely unreasonable, there will be no cure, the vaccine was never intended as a cure, it is intended to curb the spread of the disease as much as possible, so medical facilities have a slim chance of keeping up to it


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is not what i said, do not use my comments to try to support your position.
> not that i entirely disagree with you, about the pharmaceutical companies being greedy fucks, but you cannot expect a cure to a viral problem, the best you can expect is an effective treatment...there are around half a million deaths a year to influenza around the world, they didn't cure the flu...they've been trying my entire lifetime and more to "cure" the cold virus...and it's just as active as it's ever been...so for you to criticize anyone for not curing covid is entirely unreasonable, there will be no cure, the vaccine was never intended as a cure, it is intended to curb the spread of the disease as much as possible, so medical facilities have a slim chance of keeping up to it


I guess my point is getting missed (or I’m too high to make it) I don’t like taking advice from people making record profits off the product they are trying to get me to buy. Make sense? 

so just because JandJ said so doesn’t mean squat to me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I guess my point is getting missed (or I’m too high to make it) I don’t like taking advice from people making record profits off the product they are trying to get me to buy. Make sense?
> 
> so just because JandJ said so doesn’t mean squat to me.


i don't recall paying a penny out of pocket for any of the three vaccines (soon to be four) that i have received so far. do you?
the government just paid pfizer 2B for 100 million doses, sounds like a lot, but that's 20 bucks a dose...i have no idea what it costs pfizer to produce each dose, but whatever it is will eat into that 20 bucks. if you don't have insurance here, they want 40 bucks for a flu shot.
pharma companies are indeed dirty greedy soulless pieces of shit, but if you're going to hate someone, hate them for a real reason, not providing the best thing they have for the situation, for half of what they could be charging for it


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't recall paying a penny out of pocket for any of the three vaccines (soon to be four) that i have received so far. do you?
> the government just paid pfizer 2B for 100 million doses, sounds like a lot, but that's 20 bucks a dose...i have no idea what it costs pfizer to produce each dose, but whatever it is will eat into that 20 bucks. if you don't have insurance here, they want 40 bucks for a flu shot.
> pharma companies are indeed dirty greedy soulless pieces of shit, but if you're going to hate someone, hate them for a real reason, not providing the best thing they have for the situation, for half of what they could be charging for it


If the govt is paying, WE are paying for it  

Guess we can agree to disagree


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> If the govt is paying, WE are paying for it
> 
> Guess we can agree to disagree


you are right, we pay for what the government pays for...this is one of the better uses of that money...

https://www.businessinsider.com/government-wastes-money-2010-12#19-haycations-19

https://www.nationalreview.com/2015/12/top-10-wasteful-government-expenses/

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/10-most-outrageous-ways-government-wastes-your-money/

some of the things listed as wasteful have useful purposes that aren't apparent on the surface, but many are just...stupid shit the government throws cash at...
at least the vaccine saved some lives


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you are right, we pay for what the government pays for...this is one of the better uses of that money...
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/government-wastes-money-2010-12#19-haycations-19
> 
> ...


Yes it was worth the money. Couldn’t agree more about govt waste.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 3, 2022)

Out of all the companies to be upset with for the price gouging they did during a pandemic, it will take a lot more for me to jump on board with being overly upset about the companies that used their past profits to have the science and infrastructure on hand to pump out a highly effective vaccine for a pandemic that is tearing through the unvaccinated communities.


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Covid is like cancer. Companies are getting rich treating it. Not curing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was Pfizer's pre-covid profits? They make bank on those little blue pills, right? It's ironic that covid will actually make more folks who need boner pills.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2022)

I dought a pill will fix covid dick lol.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Out of all the companies to be upset with for the price gouging they did during a pandemic, it will take a lot more for me to jump on board with being overly upset about the companies that used their past profits to have the science and infrastructure on hand to pump out a highly effective vaccine for a pandemic that is tearing through the unvaccinated communities.


The drug companies spent a lot of money over the years developing the vaccine, so it’s a bit like biting the hand that feeds you. 

They made an investment for the potential of future profits, just like every other corporation does. Unlike some that profited huge from the pandemic, they actually made a contribution to saving lives.

Thank god they made the investment.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510580780598235139


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? i don't recall it being traumatic...the only movie i ever felt traumatized by is Eraserhead...that is a seriously fucked up movie.
> View attachment 5112387
> merde, je ne savais pas que c'était en français...


I cannot and will not sit through Eraserhead.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The drug companies spent a lot of money over the years developing the vaccine, so it’s a bit like biting the hand that feeds you.
> 
> They made an investment for the potential of future profits, just like every other corporation does. Unlike some that profited huge from the pandemic, they actually made a contribution to saving lives.
> 
> Thank god they made the investment.


But why is the US 'hand' the one that has to pay it back? Many countries you get same brand name, cheaper with no RX..I can think of one close by that Americans visit to stock up..can you?

You're welcome!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> But why is the US 'hand' the one that has to pay it back? Many countries you get same brand name, cheaper with no RX..I can think of one close by that Americans visit to stock up..can you?
> 
> You're welcome!


Huh?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 3, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Covid is like cancer. Companies are getting rich treating it. Not curing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Prostate Prostate Prostate Loans









These billionaire-backed businesses received millions in taxpayer-funded aid through PPP


The government disclosures highlight how the high-profile program also benefited wealthy and well-connected businesses, in addition to mom-and-pop shops.




www.foxbusiness.com












Kanye West, West Virginia’s Governor Jim Justice And 16 Other Billionaires’ Businesses Got PPP Loans


Businesses backed by some of America’s wealthiest individuals—including hotel owner Robert Rowling, car dealer Norman Braman and Laurene Powell Jobs—received Paycheck Protection Plan Loans from the U.S. government.




www.forbes.com












Theft from the Covid relief plan known as PPP was even worse than we thought


The official in charge of Covid relief tells NBC News' Lester Holt that programs like PPP were structured in ways that were "an invitation" to fraudsters.




www.nbcnews.com





+ 4 Members of Congress STOLE FROM THE AMERICAN PEOPLE!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Huh?


You guessed correctly!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 3, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Sincerely hope I'm wrong,more than 2 yrs. already,2nd booster in 2 wks and I'm in really good phys.shape at 56,but this is starting to get tiresome and sickening,the only thing that takes it off the radar is the insanity in Ukraine.


Be happy you have them and don't live in China or Russia It's little inconvenience and we're spoiled..the end result is you get to live.

You do understand that the US is #3 in the WORLD in DEATHS? About 1M so far? Not exactly one record you want. Besides, you've got sports back to keep your mind off the drudgery of vaccine.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2022)

Man in Germany gets 90 Covid-19 shots to sell forged vaccination cards


It was not immediately clear what kind of impact the approximately 90 shots of Covid-19 vaccines, which were from different brands, had on the man’s health.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Man in Germany gets 90 Covid-19 shots to sell forged vaccination cards
> 
> 
> It was not immediately clear what kind of impact the approximately 90 shots of Covid-19 vaccines, which were from different brands, had on the man’s health.
> ...


Car keys of passersby must tug toward his head.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Man in Germany gets 90 Covid-19 shots to sell forged vaccination cards
> 
> 
> It was not immediately clear what kind of impact the approximately 90 shots of Covid-19 vaccines, which were from different brands, had on the man’s health.
> ...


Free test of vaccine safety and the limits of boosting!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Man in Germany gets 90 Covid-19 shots to sell forged vaccination cards
> 
> 
> It was not immediately clear what kind of impact the approximately 90 shots of Covid-19 vaccines, which were from different brands, had on the man’s health.
> ...


Something tells me he wasn't playing with a full deck. It's something Trump would do, if he was born poor or even upper middle class.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2022)

The military has been brought into Shanghai.


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Man in Germany gets 90 Covid-19 shots to sell forged vaccination cards
> 
> 
> It was not immediately clear what kind of impact the approximately 90 shots of Covid-19 vaccines, which were from different brands, had on the man’s health.
> ...


He probably smokes cigarettes.


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The military has been brought into Shanghai.


They will not be able to stop it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> They will not be able to stop it.


Stop what?


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Stop what?


*China sends military, doctors to Shanghai to test 26 million residents for COVID*
China sent the military and thousands of healthcare workers into Shanghai to help execute COVID-19 tests for all of its 26 million residents on Monday, in one of its biggest ever public health responses.

Some residents were asked to wake up before dawn for nucleic acid testing at their housing compounds, many queuing up in their pyjamas.

The People's Liberation Army (PLA) on Sunday dispatched more than 2,000 medical personnel recruited from across the army, navy and joint logistics support forces to Shanghai, an armed forces newspaper reported.









Shanghai to extend lockdown of 26 million people as it reviews COVID test results


Shanghai will remain under lockdown as it reviews results of an exercise to test all of its 26 million residents for COVID-19, authorities said on Monday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> *China sends military, doctors to Shanghai to test 26 million residents for COVID*
> China sent the military and thousands of healthcare workers into Shanghai to help execute COVID-19 tests for all of its 26 million residents on Monday, in one of its biggest ever public health responses.
> 
> Some residents were asked to wake up before dawn for nucleic acid testing at their housing compounds, many queuing up in their pyjamas.
> ...


if they have 10,000 teams administering tests, and each test takes 5 minutes, that's about 9 days, with no complications....9 days working straight through, it will probably take them more like 20 days in reality. by the time they finish, the first ones tested will need tested again...


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Be happy you have them and don't live in China or Russia It's little inconvenience and we're spoiled..the end result is you get to live.
> 
> You do understand that the US is #3 in the WORLD in DEATHS? About 1M so far? Not exactly one record you want. Besides, you've got sports back to keep your mind off the drudgery of vaccine.


Gotcha,975,000 is a big# and I certainly sympathize w/some families that have been hit hard,a lot of scar tissue out there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if they have 10,000 teams administering tests, and each test takes 5 minutes, that's about 9 days, with no complications....9 days working straight through, it will probably take them more like 20 days in reality. by the time they finish, the first ones tested will need tested again...


That leader is freaking CRAZY! What insanity.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That leader is freaking CRAZY! What insanity.


i can't argue with you much about that...Xi was raised in a harcore old school communist family, and still holds many of the values they held. modernization and a desire to join the world economy in a meaningful way is helping, but he still has a lot of issues with allowing his citizens more than minimal freedoms


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 4, 2022)

LONG COVID: NEARLY 7% OF U.S. ADULTS SUFFERING SYMPTOMS; PERSONAL FINANCIAL BURDEN ESTIMATED AT $386 BILLION


As COVID-19 infection rates continue to fluctuate, medical experts, economists and business leaders are focusing greater attention on Long Covid. A new whitepaper, Long Covid's Impact on Adult Americans: Early Indicators Estimating Prevalence and Cost uses mathematical models to estimate the...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't argue with you much about that...Xi was raised in a harcore old school communist family, and still holds many of the values they held. modernization and a desire to join the world economy in a meaningful way is helping, but he still has a lot of issues with allowing his citizens more than minimal freedoms


He needs help . Like mental health counseling and spiritual healing.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2022)

Boston-area coronavirus wastewater jump shows ‘a new wave has begun’


The Boston-area COVID wastewater data keeps on rising. “I think it’s getting pretty clear that a new wave has begun and we will start to see more of a jump in the case numbers soon &#82…




www.bostonherald.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2022)

Beijing has reported a small number of cases with a twist. They say the cases are linked to a clothing shipment from South Korea. This is the first time I've heard anyone say covid was spread by surface contact on shipped goods. I've always believed it was possible and that was how my married friends that are so sick got infected. They recieved regular shippments from China and got very sick before Covid was spreading in our area.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 5, 2022)

Didn’t the Chinese government claim the first wave was started from a shipment of frozen fish?

I don’t believe anything from China.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2022)

Independent studies have recently shown that omicron can in the right conditions survive on surfaces for over a week. And recent covid challenge study has shown a single nasel droplet can infect someone. I'm sure they are rare events but I can see a unhealthy individual getting infected by surface transfer.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2022)

A lab infected mice to find out whether the Delta-Omicron recombinant XD was as mild as Omicron. All Omicron-infected mice survived. All XD-infected mice died. It looks like omicron is more infectious so the XD variant will be out competed by omicron for now but if XD mutates to be more infectious it's real bad news.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2022)

Over 17,000 cases in Shanghai, no way to stop it.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Didn’t the Chinese government claim the first wave was started from a shipment of frozen fish?
> 
> I don’t believe anything from China.


Fortune cookies are often correct


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2022)

https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2022-03-31/sweden-covid-policy-was-a-disaster
they glossed over shit, lied to their citizens, let old people die, and intentional spread the virus to children...they could all be American republican politicians.


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2022-03-31/sweden-covid-policy-was-a-disaster
> they glossed over shit, lied to their citizens, let old people die, and intentional spread the virus to children...they could all be American republican politicians.


Old people? Who needs them? Less healthcare costs for the next ten years.


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

*COVID-19 cases among key DC players jumps after Gridiron dinner *
At least five high-profile Washington players have tested positive for COVID-19 after attending the star-studded Gridiron Club dinner last weekend, one of whom is considered a close contact of Vice President Harris

Harris’ Communications Director Jamal Simmons, Attorney General Merrick Garland, Commerce Secretary Gina Raimondo, and Reps. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) and Joaquin Castro (D-Texas) have all tested positive for COVID-19 breakthrough cases after attending Saturday night’s event.

A number of journalists, White House staffers and personnel from the National Security Council have also tested positive for the virus after attending the dinner, according to The Washington Post. The newspaper, however, did not identify the individuals because they have not publicly announced their COVID-19 status.









COVID-19 cases among key DC players jump after Gridiron dinner


At least five high-profile Washington players have tested positive for COVID-19 after attending the star-studded Gridiron Club dinner last weekend, one of whom is considered a close contact of Vice…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511558828802068481


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 7, 2022)

After having 4 people off in one week (staff of eight) my partners salon head office reinstated a mask mandate ...... removing mask mandates was idiotic IMO.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 7, 2022)

Seems pretty obvious that the CDC and state health depts are trying to hide covid numbers. It's not that hard, all they have to do is change reporting rules and definitions of how covid cases are classified. One example is the "they died with covid not from covid bullshit" or reinfections not being counted as new infections, stop wide spread testing & tracing, it's easy to hide the real numbers.


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Seems pretty obvious that the CDC and state health depts are trying to hide covid numbers. It's not that hard, all they have to do is change reporting rules and definitions of how covid cases are classified. One example is the "they died with covid not from covid bullshit" or reinfections not being counted as new infections, stop wide spread testing & tracing, it's easy to hide the real numbers.


See, now it is just another flu.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 7, 2022)

One day it just disappeared.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> One day it just flu away.


Fify


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 7, 2022)

This pandemic has cast a black cloud since the Jan6 insurrection on a personal level,3days after my lady of 30 yrs suffered a massive stroke,the result of pandamic related cancelled MD appointments led to a FK up in her IV cholesterol replacement shots that I administered to her weekly never arrived and this resulted in the brain blood clot that I'm convinced caused this,resulting in a stroke that attacked her in her sleep and did too much damage w/the time it had to administer the anti-stroke med. that is given in these instances,end result she is part. paralyized and bedridden,now after 14 months of sorrowful loneliness and the woulda,coulda shoudas,and going through the motions trying to emerge from the darkness,I'm met w/the stunning news that my 45 y/o Boss whom I talked to 6 days ago about my pesticide lic. and return to work date in which he mentioned to go see him today instead of earlier in the wk. as he said he had to undergo a minor septum operation for a nostril blockage on monday has tragically passed away.I'm saddened to the extreme and shocked as we are about to begin the golf season shortly,all the guys are devastated and the fact that such a minor procedure could end in this result is mindblowing,he was a mellow easy going healthy dude who was a lean 6'4 ,UNBELIEVABLE,still processing,RIP MATT you will be sadly missed and it is going to be a somber season on top of a previous somber season. Hope his wife is dropping a major lawsuit on the doctors as this is a in and out operation that had to be bungled to the 9th degree. Man ,the last 2 yrs. are turning my legs to rubber.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511558828802068481


jesus the Chinese government is good at crushing the human spirit...why don't they just lobotomize babies as they're born? save a lot of time and trouble down the road, if all they want is mindless drones to carry out orders unquestioningly.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512050023021826055


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> jesus the Chinese government is good at crushing the human spirit...why don't they just lobotomize babies as they're born? save a lot of time and trouble down the road, if all they want is mindless drones to carry out orders unquestioningly.


You just know who is working on a control implant. 

We are China. Lower your shields and prepare to be assimilated. Your technical and biological distinctiveness will become our own. 


Come to think of it, my home does not have a russia cabinet.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2022)

Course of post COVID-19 disease symptoms over time in the ComPaRe long COVID prospective e-cohort - Nature Communications


Long-term complications and persistent symptoms occur following COVID-19, but the nature and duration of the long-term symptoms are not fully characterised. Here the authors report the evolution of post COVID-19 symptoms using a validated self-reported questionnaire assessing 53 symptoms over...




www.nature.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You just know who is working on a control implant.
> 
> We are China. Lower your shields and prepare to be assimilated. Your technical and biological distinctiveness will become our own.
> 
> ...


Ya and masks = loss of freedom lol. Every 50’ there is a camera pointing at you in China. We’re lucky, there 150’ apart here lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2022)

Omicron is mutating like crazy with many variants and recombinants of concern.


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

*Gridiron president says 53 people contracted COVID-19 after dinner *
Gridiron President Tom DeFrank said on Friday that 53 individuals who attended the annual Gridiron Club dinner last Saturday had told the organization they tested positive for COVID-19.

The announcement comes a week after several high profile figures who attended the dinner said they tested positive for the virus. 

Among those who tested positive include Vice President Harris’s Communications Director Jamal Simmons, Attorney General Merrick Garland, Commerce Secretary Gina Raimondo, and Reps. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) and Joaquin Castro (D-Texas).

Other staffers and journalists who attended the dinner have also tested positive for the coronavirus.

“All guests at the Gridiron Club dinner were required to show proof of vaccination. We understand that some of our guests have reported positive tests since the dinner. We wish them a speedy recovery,” DeFrank previously told The Hill in a statement.

The dinner was also attended by other high-profile political figures such as Agriculture Secretary Tom Vilsack, special presidential envoy John Kerry, Dr. Anthony Fauci, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Rochelle Walensky, White House press secretary Jen Psaki and Federal Reserve Chairman Jay Powell.

Positive COVID-19 tests have been commonplace this past week on Capitol Hill, regardless of attendance at the dinner. 

Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) tested positive for the virus along with Sen. Susan Collins (R-Maine), who was on the Senate floor just hours before she announced her test result. 

President Biden has not been considered a close contact of anyone with COVID-19 and has tested negative throughout the week. 

Most individuals who have tested positive have had the COVID-19 vaccine and are experiencing mild or no symptoms. 








Gridiron president says 53 people contracted COVID-19 after dinner


Gridiron President Tom DeFrank said on Friday that 53 individuals who attended the annual Gridiron Club dinner last Saturday had told the organization they tested positive for COVID-19. The announc…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2022)

Risks of deep vein thrombosis, pulmonary embolism, and bleeding after covid-19: nationwide self-controlled cases series and matched cohort study


Objective To quantify the risk of deep vein thrombosis, pulmonary embolism, and bleeding after covid-19. Design Self-controlled case series and matched cohort study. Setting National registries in Sweden. Participants 1 057 174 people who tested positive for SARS-CoV-2 between 1 February 2020...




www.bmj.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *Gridiron president says 53 people contracted COVID-19 after dinner *
> Gridiron President Tom DeFrank said on Friday that 53 individuals who attended the annual Gridiron Club dinner last Saturday had told the organization they tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> The announcement comes a week after several high profile figures who attended the dinner said they tested positive for the virus.
> ...


We were told to take our masks off one month ago by Big Business.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Risks of deep vein thrombosis, pulmonary embolism, and bleeding after covid-19: nationwide self-controlled cases series and matched cohort study
> 
> 
> Objective To quantify the risk of deep vein thrombosis, pulmonary embolism, and bleeding after covid-19. Design Self-controlled case series and matched cohort study. Setting National registries in Sweden. Participants 1 057 174 people who tested positive for SARS-CoV-2 between 1 February 2020...
> ...


Yes this is a circulatory disease that is transmitted via aerosol. What do you get when you combine a cold with ebola?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2022)

From the report Morgan posted, combining the incidences of all three risks, I get that on average, about 4 people per 1000 will suffer from deep vein thrombosis, pulmonary embolism, or bleeding after they contract Covid -- not just if they are infected but experience Covid symptoms. Overall is a tiny risk compared to everyday injuries. This risk should be a consideration but mostly this is a public health issue, not much of a personal risk for most people

Putting this in perspective, when people drive 15,000 miles, mean number of people injured in car accidents is about 40 per 1000. Yet people don't worry about that when they drive. 

The ebola reference is histrionic. That said, I'm not taking my mask off. In fact, I recently shaved off my beard so that an N95 mask will protect me better. It's time for us to learn how to live with this virus. People with immune deficiency are much more highly at risk and are put into a terrible position now because most people aren't wearing even a cloth mask. It sucks and I do regret that the population can't be convinced to keep wearing masks and maintain social distancing. But that horse has left the barn and it's not coming back.

I haven't yet been infected with coronavirus and will do my best to keep it that way. Still, though, I have a life to live outside my home and am going to end my days of lockdown. It's been two years. No visits to the athletic center is causing more risk to me than coronavirus does. I figure I'll wear the n95 mask and start living a more normal life. Infection is inevitable. My strategy is to take extra precautions until I either get infected or medical science figures out how to protect people from long Covid diseases.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

This invisible Covid-19 mitigation measure is finally getting the attention it deserves | CNN


With mask mandates virtually gone and vaccinaton rates at a standstill, there's one mitigation measure that can still make a big difference: ventilation.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

COVID: Vulnerable coronavirus patients getting at-home treatment which improves symptoms 'within hours'


The health service said it had procured nearly five million doses of Paxlovid and other antivirals, such as Molnupiravir, as part of a deal struck with the government.




news.sky.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513107694177198080


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2022)

*Fauci says it’s now up to Americans to assess their own COVID-19 risk *


It's official, we're on are own.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2022)

Its finally over! time to PARTY!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2022)

Very insightful, when you hide the data people won't know how bad it really is.










Incomplete data likely masks a rise in U.S. Covid cases as focus on infection counts fades


Experts agree that daily U.S. Covid cases are dramatically undercounted. Some have begun to question the stat’s importance in this phase of the pandemic.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2022)

How come all these politicians like Nancy And Barack are getting covid and they don’t even have symptoms . It’s like they don’t care and they are the most powerful people and Barack always said if the rich and powerful are doing it you should. The politicians are testing ? Like who tests when you have no symptoms anymore. No one at my hospital has covid and as far as I am concerned it’s over because I haven’t seen a covid positive patient in like 3 weeks. But I still wear a mask and splash guard because it’s required.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Its finally over! time to PARTY!!


No.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No.


Yes


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes


No. I stay in. Because variant likely on horizon.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2022)

I know 7 people that have been ass raped by covid and they will never be the same, I'll be wearing a mask for the foreseeable future.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2022)

Four of them have varying degrees of brain damage.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Four of them have varying degrees of brain damage.


I prefer brain damage bottled in Speyside.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> *Fauci says it’s now up to Americans to assess their own COVID-19 risk *
> 
> 
> It's official, we're on are own.


i can't say i blame them, after two years of banging their heads against the wall of stupidity that trump built, two years of derision from morons on television, radio, and in congress, two years of death threats from retarded redneck morons and their karen wives, two years of whining like fucking spoiled, shitty, entitled children...i would have said "Fuck you all, do what the fuck ever you want." after a couple of weeks of that shit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't say i blame them, after two years of banging their heads against the wall of stupidity that trump built, two years of derision from morons on television, radio, and in congress, two years of death threats from retarded redneck morons and their karen wives, two years of whining like fucking spoiled, shitty, entitled children...i would have said "Fuck you all, do what the fuck ever you want." after a couple of weeks of that shit


The wise will heed the news, we all know what to do and have received a first class education in the subject. We will know when there are outbreaks, like we currently do and any new strains if one cares to look, there is no veil of secrecy. More masks would be nice to see in public, but they have to come off sometimes, though I still wear mine inside public places. If we care, we have access to quick tests and increasingly antiviral medications, if we do get sick and want to avoid getting stupid too.


----------



## printer (Apr 10, 2022)

I am acting as I did months ago. Just because the politicians are pushed into saying we have to look after ourselves nothing has changed other than cases will increase. More the reason to be careful.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 11, 2022)

Not sure about anywhere else but here I now know of many people who have tested positive in the last month and the Simpsons range from a really bad cold/flu to barely noticeable. The unknown of this thing re long covid is troubling mostly for kids . Not ready to party myself but I get it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2022)

I’m going back to work next week, part time. I’m lucky I’m in a situation where I didn’t have to work but after 2 years, I’m ready to move on and start making a contribution to society again.

Im not happy that Ford lifted mask mandates but I can still be safe. Since I’m going to be inside most of the time, I told my boss I will be wearing a mask even though their policy has changed. When I was asked why I intend to wear one when the government lifted all restrictions, I told them that I take my medical advise from doctors and scientists, not high school dropouts like Doug Ford.

so, we’ll see how it goes but if I get any slack for wearing a mask, I’ll walk.


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I know 7 people that have been ass raped by covid and they will never be the same, I'll be wearing a mask for the foreseeable future.


My BIL is 62 and since covid he looks about 70. Sister got it at the same time, but she is up to date on her vaccines and hers was real mild.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2022)

One of my friends that was hospitalized twice for covid is having knee surgery today. She had high d-dimer numbers in her blood work for many months after, she has not been the same since and I'm worried about complications.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2022)

Gut microbiota-derived synbiotic formula (SIM01) as a novel adjuvant therapy for COVID-19: An open-label pilot study - PubMed


This proof-of-concept study suggested that the use of a novel gut microbiota-derived synbiotic formula, SIM01, hastened antibody formation against SARS-CoV-2, reduced nasopharyngeal viral load, reduced pro-inflammatory immune markers, and restored gut dysbiosis in hospitalised COVID-19 patients.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m going back to work next week, part time. I’m lucky I’m in a situation where I didn’t have to work but after 2 years, I’m ready to move on and start making a contribution to society again.
> 
> Im not happy that Ford lifted mask mandates but I can still be safe. Since I’m going to be inside most of the time, I told my boss I will be wearing a mask even though their policy has changed. When I was asked why I intend to wear one when the government lifted all restrictions, I told them that I take my medical advise from doctors and scientists, not high school dropouts like Doug Ford.
> 
> so, we’ll see how it goes but if I get any slack for wearing a mask, I’ll walk.


Ya should have told them, because I care about myself and the health and safety of others. I wear because I care and believe in science and common sense. Some might be done with covid, but covid ain't done with us yet.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't say i blame them, after two years of banging their heads against the wall of stupidity that trump built, two years of derision from morons on television, radio, and in congress, two years of death threats from retarded redneck morons and their karen wives, two years of whining like fucking spoiled, shitty, entitled children...i would have said "Fuck you all, do what the fuck ever you want." after a couple of weeks of that shit


Unlike most of those anti-mask, anti-science assholes who are part of the majority that are unwilling to take precautions for the sake of others, such as wearing a cloth mask when in an enclosed public space, I support majority rule. The majority will not wear masks any more. They want things back the way they were. Well, they can't have that, Covid will be with us from now on. But they can refuse to follow safety guidelines that make it possible for everybody to enjoy life outside their home. They can vote out politicians who side with the principles of equity, not just equality. 

There are valid reasons for doing this. Omicron blasted through many of safety guidelines to infect people who were following them. Why follow a guideline that isn't very effective? Also, trying to keep those precautions in place were going to give Republicans more seats in government. They might even win control of all three centers of power in DC and we have seen what they will do if that happens. Politicians making reasonable decisions that give people what they demand is democracy in action. 

So, there it is. I accept the majority's decision and am moving on. Everybody will eventually contract a coronavirus infection. One can delay that moment by taking their own precautions. Research is under way to address long Covid. So, delaying the event of one's own infection by coronavirus along with getting boosters when recommended to protect against disease is a good strategy. It's all up to the individual and luck now.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Unlike most of those anti-mask, anti-science assholes who are part of the majority that are unwilling to take precautions for the sake of others, such as wearing a cloth mask when in an enclosed public space, I support majority rule. The majority will not wear masks any more. They want things back the way they were. Well, they can't have that, Covid will be with us from now on. But they can refuse to follow safety guidelines that make it possible for everybody to enjoy life outside their home. They can vote out politicians who side with the principles of equity, not just equality.
> 
> There are valid reasons for doing this. Omicron blasted through many of safety guidelines to infect people who were following them. Why follow a guideline that isn't very effective? Also, trying to keep those precautions in place were going to give Republicans more seats in government. They might even win control of all three centers of power in DC and we have seen what they will do if that happens. Politicians making reasonable decisions that give people what they demand is democracy in action.
> 
> So, there it is. I accept the majority's decision and am moving on. Everybody will eventually contract a coronavirus infection. One can delay that moment by taking their own precautions. Research is under way to address long Covid. So, delaying the event of one's own infection by coronavirus along with getting boosters when recommended to protect against disease is a good strategy. It's all up to the individual and luck now.


If a guideline provides even some protection from this pathogen, and it is merely inconvenient, such as wearing a mask, I’m doing it. Majority rule has something of the appeal to popularity about it. The mask I wear is an emblem of a sort of compassion. I don’t know you, stranger, but I am looking out for your welfare.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2022)

Fuck the half wits that can't deal with reality. I'm hoping that all the antimasker morons get covid numerous times and die gasping for air.


----------



## printer (Apr 11, 2022)

While I do live in a reasonably intelligent community I was surprised at all the people wearing masks in the grocery store today. Yes there were a good portion not but they could have gotten the last strain and are in no danger to themselves or others. Of course there would be the don't give a shit crowd but all in all I was reasonably impressed. Mind you, these might be the brighter of the lot trying to get ahead of grocery buying for the blizzard that is coming. It was pretty busy for a Monday and those getting prepared might be the same kind of people who try to act responsibly.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 12, 2022)

printer said:


> While I do live in a reasonably intelligent community I was surprised at all the people wearing masks in the grocery store today. Yes there were a good portion not but they could have gotten the last strain and are in no danger to themselves or others. Of course there would be the don't give a shit crowd but all in all I was reasonably impressed. Mind you, these might be the brighter of the lot trying to get ahead of grocery buying for the blizzard that is coming. It was pretty busy for a Monday and those getting prepared might be the same kind of people who try to act responsibly.


It’s about 2/3rds it seems that are still wearing masks around here and cases seem to be exploding but mild for the most part with just cold like symptoms. Booked my booster shot yesterday be it good or bad !


----------



## HGCC (Apr 12, 2022)

It's down around 10% wearing masks at the grocery store. Eh, whatever. 

Lifting the mandates seemed a bit premature.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2022)

Meta analysis shows that 45% of post COVID patients have pulmonary fibrosis.










Post COVID-19 pulmonary fibrosis; a meta-analysis study


Introduction; Pulmonary fibrosis is a frequently reported COVID-19 sequela in which the exact prevalence and risk factors are yet to be established. T…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2022)

STDs are on the rise, partly because of the stress to the medical system from dealing with covid, and partly because of under funding for public health care...
https://www.sciencealert.com/fewer-routine-screenings-during-pandemic-saw-a-30-rise-in-these-preventable-diseases


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2022)

Child Covid: big multi-hospital study shows nearly 1 in 100 kids admitted had a stroke, 1 in 90 has a heart attack and 1 in 12 has a seizure: disturbing neurological manifestations found in children—nearly 1 in 2 went to ICU—1 in 100 died & this is PRE-OMICRON.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Child Covid: big multi-hospital study shows nearly 1 in 100 kids admitted had a stroke, 1 in 90 has a heart attack and 1 in 12 has a seizure: disturbing neurological manifestations found in children—nearly 1 in 2 went to ICU—1 in 100 died & this is PRE-OMICRON.


Do you have a link to this study?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2022)

Prevalence and Risk Factors of Neurologic Manifestations in Hospitalized Children Diagnosed with Acute SARS-CoV-2 or MIS-C


Our objective was to characterize the frequency, early impact, and risk factors for neurological manifestations in hospitalized children with acute se…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2022)

Long covid.










Gastrointestinal symptoms and fecal shedding of SARS-CoV-2 RNA suggest prolonged gastrointestinal infection


Natarajan et al. perform a longitudinal study of fecal SARS-CoV-2 RNA shedding in patients with mild to moderate COVID-19, revealing that patients can shed RNA for up to 7 months after infection, that shedding is associated with gastrointestinal symptoms, and that the gastrointestinal tract may...



www.cell.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2022)

Not surprised, I didn't have a lot of respect for the health care system before the pandemic. Sure there are some great doctors and nurses but they are a small minority in a sea of uncaring,incompetent assholes, I have first hand experience.










What Proportion of Doctors Are Vaccine Hesitant?


Researchers conducting a new survey said the answer was far higher than expected




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2022)

Covid






__





Eurosurveillance | Investigation into cases of hepatitis of unknown aetiology among young children, Scotland, 1 January 2022 to 12 April 2022


On 31 March 2022, Public Health Scotland was alerted to five children aged 3–5 years admitted to hospital with severe hepatitis of unknown aetiology. Retrospective investigation identified eight additional cases aged 10 years and younger since 1 January 2022. Two pairs of cases have...




www.eurosurveillance.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2022)

Hundreds of birds found dead, likely from avian flu, at Baker’s Lake near Barrington: ‘I’ve never seen anything like this’


Federal and state officials said this is the worst avian influenza outbreak in the United States since 2015 when more than 50 million birds died from the flu or were euthanized.




www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2022)

New York is seeing the rapid rise of BA2 subvariants BA2.12 and BA2.12.1, they are both more infectious and now the dominant strains.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2022)

There have been many studies coming out that paint a nightmare outcome for many that were infected with covid. The damage it does to the human body is extensive and life changing, looks like it will shorten the lives of people infected multiple times.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> There have been many studies coming out that paint a nightmare outcome for many that were infected with covid. The damage it does to the human body is extensive and life changing, looks like it will shorten the lives of people infected multiple times.


people say


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 16, 2022)

Thanks for the link Cap. From the very minimal reading I’ve done, although rare, MIS-C has serious and dangerous effects on some kids .


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

Covid 19 really doesn't exist where I live. Nobody here talks about it. It's not on the news. Seems the people in New York and California are the only ones still worried about it. Very few masks to be seen too.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

Exist any longer I should say.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> Covid 19 really doesn't exist where I live. Nobody here talks about it. It's not on the news. Seems the people in New York and California are the only ones still worried about it. Very few masks to be seen too.


Well we have 4 off at work after testing positive last week. In the last month we’ve had 12 test positive. Daughter and husband last week. Albeit the initial symptoms have been mild so far but it still exist here. Masks are being worn by about 2/3rds near as I can tell.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Well we have 4 off at work after testing positive last week. In the last month we’ve had 12 test positive. Daughter and husband last week. Albeit the initial symptoms have been mild so far but it still exist here. Masks are being worn by about 2/3rds near as I can tell.


Ouch. Hope your peeps come through ok. Crazy isn't. I'm a good ways south of New York and live in a mainly rural area. No one here cares. If you ask it's just like a bad cold. I haven't worn a mask in months and really didn't ever wear it much. I have changed camps as far as the pandemic is concerned. I now truly believe it was blown way out of proportion for some nefarious reason.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

There are countries seeing their highest death rate of the whole pandemic to date, but it's over if you ignore that.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

Which countries? And I was just saying that where I am no one cares. I am sure many have been affected but imo not to the degree we were led to believe.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

Only millions dead, no big deal really.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Only millions dead, no big deal really.


Jesus. Just a having a conversation here my man. And relaying information about how it is where I am. No need to try and instigate an argument.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> Ouch. Hope your peeps come through ok. Crazy isn't. I'm a good ways south of New York and live in a mainly rural area. No one here cares. If you ask it's just like a bad cold. I haven't worn a mask in months and really didn't ever wear it much. I have changed camps as far as the pandemic is concerned. I now truly believe it was blown way out of proportion for some nefarious reason.


Almost 6.5 million reported dead (it’s probably more than twice that), but it’s blown way out of proportion?

Nefarious reason? I take it you’re unvaccinated.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Health Canada issues treatment failure warning for COVID therapy due to BA.2 subvariant


Health Canada is alerting health-care providers that sotrovimab, a COVID-19 monoclonal antibody therapy treatment, may no longer be effective against the BA.2 subvariant of Omicron.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> Which countries?


South Korea, for one.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

Oh the care free life of the ignorant.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

The same carefree attitude that’s made the pandemic worse. “We don’t have Covid around here anymore”. 

Unless you’re living on the moon you have Covid around you.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Almost 6.5 million reported dead (it’s probably more than twice that), but it’s blown way out of proportion?
> 
> Nefarious reason? I take it you’re unvaccinated.


No. I am vaccinated. Like i said I switched camps. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to understand that the numbers are inflated. With that being said, I know it is real and many have died. But if you take in consideration all the pre existing conditions and age of roughly 70% of these deaths then the actual number that died from JUST Covid 19 is dramatically reduced. Not belittling anyones death or loss. It was and still is a major over-reaction that destroyed local economies worldwide. And yes, Nefarious is the proper term to be used for the situation.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Oh the care free life of the ignorant.


So quick to judge are we?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> No. I am vaccinated. Like i said I switched camps. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to understand that the numbers are inflated. With that being said, I know it is real and many have died. But if you take in consideration all the pre existing conditions and age of roughly 70% of these deaths then the actual number that died from JUST Covid 19 is dramatically reduced. Not belittling anyones death or loss. It was and still is a major over-reaction that destroyed local economies worldwide. And yes, Nefarious is the proper term to be used for the situation.


I believe you’re not a rocket scientist.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

And don't get me started on those tens of millions claiming disability from covid, bunch of lazy parasites taking advantage of the system, just rub some dirt on it and be a man.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I believe you’re not a rocket scientist.


Ok....... What are you 12? I was looking for a conversation and instead got a case of "I know you are but what am I". Grow up!


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> And don't get me started on those tens of millions claiming disability from covid, bunch of lazy parasites taking advantage of the system, just rub some dirt on it and be a man.


Sure. Cut that number by half as well. If we are just talking out of our asses here then I can throw bullshit numbers and snippy one liners too. Impossible for intelligent conversations to happen i guess.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

I don’t have conversations with idiots, I poke them with a stick. 

*poke*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

It's fake news


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

It must be hard being a moron.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

I wonder how far “south of New York” Jimmy is. 

I’m thinking Florida. lol.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t have conversations with idiots, I poke them with a stick.
> 
> *poke*


I can only assume you are a double masker.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wonder how far “south of New York” Jimmy is.
> 
> Nope. And I am guessing you are in Cali and voted to keep the same fucktard as governor? You really are 12 aren't you? Does your mommy know you smoke weed?
> 
> I’m thinking Florida. lol.





captainmorgan said:


> It must be hard being a moron.


You would know.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> I can only assume you are a double masker.


I wear a mask to protect other people, like the aged and those that are immune compromised. You know, the unimportant people you don’t care about.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

They get the latest covid news at Stormfront, maybe there's something we haven't heard yet.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> They get the latest covid news at Stormfront, maybe there's something we haven't heard yet.


As opposed to sucking in all of Foxnews, CNN and the like. Yeah. Give me stormfront


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> As opposed to sucking in all of Foxnews, CNN and the like. Yeah. Give me stormfront


The holocaust was blown out of proportion too, right Jimmy?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

I refer back to post #17,489


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> . . . . . . . . . . I have changed camps as far as the pandemic is concerned. I now truly believe it was blown way out of proportion for some nefarious reason.


We are doing great. Deaths are below 1K per day now. Yesterday only 723 died from covid. At that rate it will take us 18 more days to reach 1M dead. And they always say the first million are the hardest.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The holocaust was blown out of proportion too, right Jimmy?


I hear the Frank's were really illegal squatters.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> Ouch. Hope your peeps come through ok. Crazy isn't. I'm a good ways south of New York and live in a mainly rural area. No one here cares. If you ask it's just like a bad cold. I haven't worn a mask in months and really didn't ever wear it much. I have changed camps as far as the pandemic is concerned. I now truly believe it was blown way out of proportion for some nefarious reason.


i believe you are making a fundamental error of reason. 
Your post reduces to “I see or hear no signs locally, therefore it isnt really a thing.”

So, no. Bad dataset, from which imagined “nefarious purposes” (?okay, whose grand conspiracy and why?) cannot be derived.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I hear the Frank's were really illegal squatters.


No, they fought the Romans and took north-central Europe fair and square.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Is herd immunity for Covid-19 still possible?








Is herd immunity for Covid-19 still possible? | CNN


This time last year, the brand new, stunningly effective Covid-19 vaccines were rolling out across the country, injecting a strong note of optimism into the United States' once fumbling pandemic response.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

Covid immunity wanes, herd immunity is a myth with covid.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

That’s what the article said, there will be no long term immunity. The only place that doesn’t have Covid is where Jimmy lives.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> i believe you are making a fundamental error of reason.
> Your post reduces to “I see or hear no signs locally, therefore it isnt really a thing.”
> 
> So, no. Bad dataset, from which imagined “nefarious purposes” (?okay, whose grand conspiracy and why?) cannot be derived.


I see the same numbers everyone else does. I interpret them differently like a lot of others folks. You are only reading what you want to argue with. I never said it wasn't real. Quite the contrary. And the nefarious reasoning is simple. Follow the money. Shut down the small business and corporations make more money.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> I see the same numbers everyone else does. I interpret them differently like a lot of others folks. You are only reading what you want to argue with. I never said it wasn't real. Quite the contrary. And the nefarious reasoning is simple. Follow the money. Shut down the small business and corporations make more money.


i see. you’re one of those.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> i see. you’re one of those.



Jimmy can also interpret chicken entrails.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

Anyway. You guys carry on drinking that Kool-Aid. Anyone who believes the so called news is a fool. And name calling, really? Retard at that. How offensive can you get? Last 3 months numbers in the US have tanked. Seen that graph? Get out of your room and the whole world opens up.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

PRECIPITOUS DROP in US life expectancy—a net loss of 2.26 years from 2019 to 2021 due to the pandemic.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> PRECIPITOUS DROP in US life expectancy—a net loss of 2.26 years from 2019 to 2021 due to the pandemic.


Average age of death over 70 from Covid 19. Have a nice masked up life. Something else will kill you first like cancer or kidney disease. Maybe a heart attack or stroke. But hey, you do you.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Jimmy may be a child of incest.


You really do have a tiny brain huh? My apologies for trying to engage in a conversation way beyond your level of comprehension.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

Interpretation, old people don't count.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Interpretation, old people don't count.


Starting to worry about you sir


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> Ok....... What are you 12? I was looking for a conversation and instead got a case of "I know you are but what am I". Grow up!


The problem with your argument is the belief that a person who had a risk factor such as being Black in the US and died after contracting covid can be written off as dying from being Black in the US. Or old or having diabetes. You make it out to be the person's fault and not the disease. Well, a lot of people had a risk factor, led good lives before the pandemic, then died after contracting the disease that caused it, not the other way around.

You make it too complicated. 

If a person was alive before contracting covid and then died from covid, they died of covid. Simple. It shows in overall death rates too. Just looking at population figures, Age adjusted death rate went up by about 15% in 2020. Life expectancy went down by two years. The largest drop in life expectancy since 1945. 









COVID sent last year's U.S. death rate soaring, especially among people of color


Americans' life expectancy declined by nearly two years in 2020 compared to the year before, primarily because of COVID-19. The drop in life expectancy was bigger for men, and for Blacks and Latinos.




www.npr.org





It's up to each individual whether or not they get vaccinated. That you changed your mind about them means you aren't dumb, but I'm with Canuk and you. You aren't a rocket scientist. Then again, it's almost certain that some rocket scientists think vaccines are more dangerous than the disease they protect people from. Education isn't a good indicator of intelligence.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

I hope Jimmy never gets a booster.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The problem with your argument is the belief that a person who had a risk factor such as being Black in the US and died after contracting covid can be written off as dying from being Black in the US. Or old or having diabetes. You make it out to be the person's fault and not the disease. Well, a lot of people had a risk factor, led good lives before the pandemic, then died after contracting the disease that caused it, not the other way around.
> 
> You make it too complicated.
> 
> ...


I see it the other way around. If you have something killing you anyway then getting a cold is going to most likely do you in. This isn't new with Covid, just higher numbers. Say a man has HIV and dies of a cold. Was it because he had HIV that he died or because of the common cold? Your reasoning is flawed. Again. Caps for emphasis because everyone choses not to read this part. NOT SAYING IT ISN'T REAL. Just way over inflated. No where near as dangerous as we were led to believe.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 16, 2022)

Eh, I do think it's a bit odd that it was deemed time to open back up and go back to normal when cases were still high and nothing seemed to have really changed on the ground. The restrictions became increasingly unpopular with both sides, so away they went. It is what it is, I lay blame at the feet of the Republicans for the piss drinking anti science that dominated the conversation and made better options impossible, but it was pretty sus how the narrative changed recently. 

I think we should all wear masks and steal from big box stores...so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> I see the same numbers everyone else does. I interpret them differently like a lot of others folks. You are only reading what you want to argue with. I never said it wasn't real. Quite the contrary. And the nefarious reasoning is simple. Follow the money. Shut down the small business and corporations make more money.


Oh, you are one of those.

Ah, no. The lockdowns during the beginning of the pandemic were a necessary response to a novel virus, when we had no vaccine for it and little knowlege of it. It was from a family of viruses that included the very deadly SARS-1. The lockdowns and caps on economic activity during 2020 saved lives

In the US, we kept the economy going by forcing people to work -- "excluded workers". They did not have the same benefits that non-essential workers had. They had to go out and face the epidemic. I'm talking about the ag workers, the people working in food processing plants, warehouses, people checking at the groceries our medical workers. They were forced into doing it and they died due to Covid at higher rates. Your premise would have made it worse. But we had very smart and knowledgeable medical experts to advise us, not mundanes like you. Many more are alive today because the US restricted social gatherings and required masks, social distancing, etc. Not to mention the nightmare that would have ensued had we kept our schools open.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> I see it the other way around. If you have something killing you anyway then getting a cold is going to most likely do you in. This isn't new with Covid, just higher numbers. Say a man has HIV and dies of a cold. Was it because he had HIV that he died or because of the common cold? Your reasoning is flawed. Again. Caps for emphasis because everyone choses not to read this part. NOT SAYING IT ISN'T REAL. Just way over inflated. No where near as dangerous as we were led to believe.


When a person's life is shortened after contracting a disease, you blame life? 

That makes no sense.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Eh, I do think it's a bit odd that it was deemed time to open back up and go back to normal when cases were still high and nothing seemed to have really changed on the ground. The restrictions became increasingly unpopular with both sides, so away they went. It is what it is, I lay blame at the feet of the Republicans for the piss drinking anti science that dominated the conversation and made better options impossible, but it was pretty sus how the narrative changed recently.
> 
> I think we should all wear masks and steal from big box stores...so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


Odd indeed. Like I said above I have the vax. Since then there has been a nagging regret. Not that I think it is harmful in anyway but I regret more being duped I think.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> Odd indeed. Like I said above I have the vax. Since then there has been a nagging regret. Not that I think it is harmful in anyway but I regret more being duped I think.


What were you duped into doing that you regret?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

I regret Jimmy getting vaccinated too.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, you are one of those.
> 
> Ah, no. The lockdowns during the beginning of the pandemic were a necessary response to a novel virus, when we had no vaccine for it and little knowlege of it. It was from a family of viruses that included the very deadly SARS-1. The lockdowns and caps on economic activity during 2020 saved lives
> 
> ...


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What were you duped into doing that you regret?


Vaccine. I am now not so sure it was needed. But in the beginning we would surely die without it.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Eh, I do think it's a bit odd that it was deemed time to open back up and go back to normal when cases were still high and nothing seemed to have really changed on the ground. The restrictions became increasingly unpopular with both sides, so away they went. It is what it is, I lay blame at the feet of the Republicans for the piss drinking anti science that dominated the conversation and made better options impossible, but it was pretty sus how the narrative changed recently.
> 
> I think we should all wear masks and steal from big box stores...so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


I posted around that time-mid February that the National Governors Association met with Biden and Polis came home telling us they decided even though my calculations put us at mid March for mask off. It was going to be mid February.









National Governors Association Winter Meeting Opening News Conference


Governor Asa Hutchinson (R-AR), chair of the National Governors association, held a press conference to begin the NGA's Annual Winter Meeting in Washington, D.C. Joining Governor Hutchinson was Governor Jared Polis (D-CO). They discussed their priorities for the association, such as computer...




www.c-span.org










I'm back to masking- I don't trust it..I've now seen with my own adult eyes what this country is willing to do to it citizens depending on who's in The Oval.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> Vaccine. I am now not so sure it was needed. But in the beginning we would surely die without it.


why do you think the vaccine is not needed?


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> No. I am vaccinated. Like i said I switched camps. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to understand that the numbers are inflated. With that being said, I know it is real and many have died. But if you take in consideration all the pre existing conditions and age of roughly 70% of these deaths then the actual number that died from JUST Covid 19 is dramatically reduced. Not belittling anyones death or loss. It was and still is a major over-reaction that destroyed local economies worldwide. And yes, Nefarious is the proper term to be used for the situation.


Hi, I was a rocket scientist, I really liked that period of my life. 

We are all going to die, people with preexisting conditions have their life extended due to modern medicine, but they are going to die some day beyond the age where they would have without modern medicine. So what do we do with those extra years? 

Maybe a better way of determining the amount killed by covid as the difference in all deaths for the year? Say if in a normal year 500k a year. And since they have the statistics of the cause of deaths, 50k for car accidents, 100k from heart attacks, then you can compare the number of deaths pre-covid to covid times. So if there is a 30% rise of heart attacks over the past two years then we would have to look for reasons for the increase. Would you say this is a good way to find out the true figure of the death rate attributed to covid?

Or would the increased number of people in ICU's and the increased number dying with preexisting conditions point to covid being the cause? Would it be a good idea to look at countries outside of the US where covid was not a political football for the two different political factions in the US? Canada has an equivalent health system to the US's. And during the pandemic our covid death numbers matched the US's. But unlike the US, there is no covid bonus paid for taking care of covid patients. The government pays for the care of people in hospital, precovid and during covid. So there is no advantage to inflate numbers. Actually it is in the government's interest to have smaller number of covid deaths showing the government has things under control. And yet our numbers track the US's numbers to a pretty good extent. 

Now the economic fallout sucks. But if we did not take actions how many more deaths and long term illnesses would we accept before we thought we had to take drastic steps as we had? How about 50% over the 'inflated numbers'? Would that be acceptable? At what point do we say we have to do something? And seeing that our medical systems were overloaded during the peaks of the waves, how would an increased number of sick translated into deaths if they did not get the level of care that we manage for them? 

So from your logic it seems that the old people should have accepted the sacrifice in order to keep the economy going. So how long should people expect to live to keep the economy going? 60 years, 70? 80? Most people these ages have preexisting conditions. Do the rest of society say, "well it sucks to be you?" And on only believing what us brainwashed sheep get fed from the news, I have spent much time following covid from government sources, medical papers, various sites tracking the virus. I have also spent time in and around ICU and Isolation rooms in a tertiary hospital (we had over 100 rooms for ICU/isolation patients) and converted wings to covid patient care as we did not have the number of beds to care for those sick with covid and keeping the patients isolated. I also talk with a hospital administrator in Sweden where they did not shut down their economy. I need to mention I did retire just previous to covid hitting but keep in touch with people I worked with in the hospital, the head of the hospital in Sweden, I got to know this last year and have heard what he thinks of the Sweden government's response to the pandemic (he was not pleased). So I have a little more to go on than the average person getting their news from news sources.

All that said, I think you are wrong.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> Vaccine. I am now not so sure it was needed. But in the beginning we would surely die without it.


And you came to this conclusion from all of your research and years of studying infectious diseases.


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> I see it the other way around. If you have something killing you anyway then getting a cold is going to most likely do you in. This isn't new with Covid, just higher numbers. Say a man has HIV and dies of a cold. Was it because he had HIV that he died or because of the common cold? Your reasoning is flawed. Again. Caps for emphasis because everyone choses not to read this part. NOT SAYING IT ISN'T REAL. Just way over inflated. No where near as dangerous as we were led to believe.


So would the person with HIV have died if he did not get a cold? If not, (and he didn't die the week before he got a cold) then his dying can be attributed to the cold virus going around as his health was stable before getting a cold.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I posted around that time-mid February that the National Governors Association met with Biden and Polis came home telling us they decided even though my calculations put us at mid March for mask off. It was going to be mid February.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've stepped up my masking from cloth to N-95. The paradigm has shifted from people taking precautions to protect themselves and others to people only thinking of themselves. When everybody wore cloth masks, socially distanced, avoided public gatherings in enclosed spaces, most people were protected, including those at higher risk. Now, everybody just does what they want without regard of others. So, I wear a mask with higher protective value when out in public and continue to follow CDC safety guidelines. The epidemic is not over and won't be in our lifetime. I'm looking for good metrics to help decide when I can relax and when to tighten up my practices. I used to use new case rates in my state to guide me but that metric is no longer useful. 

Sucks for people at higher risk that most people don't take better care.


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> I see the same numbers everyone else does. I interpret them differently like a lot of others folks. You are only reading what you want to argue with. I never said it wasn't real. Quite the contrary. And the nefarious reasoning is simple. Follow the money. Shut down the small business and corporations make more money.


Not the case in Canada. The government want the numbers down as they pay the bill.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I've stepped up my masking from cloth to N-95. The paradigm has shifted from people taking precautions to protect themselves and others to people only thinking of themselves. When everybody wore cloth masks, socially distanced, avoided public gatherings in enclosed spaces, most people were protected, including those at higher risk. Now, everybody just does what they want without regard of others. So, I wear a mask with higher protective value when out in public and continue to follow CDC safety guidelines. The epidemic is not over and won't be in our lifetime. I'm looking for good metrics to help decide when I can relax and when to tighten up my practices. I used to use new case rates in my state to guide me but that metric is no longer useful.
> 
> Sucks for people at higher risk that most people don't take better care.


I won’t go inside a building with out a N-95 mask. 

I think Budley’s guess at 2/3 people wearing them sounds about right for around here too, maybe half. Most of them are young but I’m surprised by the amount of older people that aren’t wearing them. 

I find myself continually asking, how hard is it to wear a mask? Particularly if it saves lives.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I won’t go inside a building with out a N-95 mask.
> 
> I think Budley’s guess at 2/3 people wearing them sounds about right for around here too, maybe half. Most of them are young but I’m surprised by the amount of older people that aren’t wearing them.
> 
> I find myself continually asking myself, how hard is it to wear a mask? Particularly if it saves lives.


Very few wear masks, much less the better kind in my area. People around here just want to believe it's over. It's not. I wear a mask for my own protection. I don't have the energy to spare for irritation at the dullards who now live between infections. It's completely inequitable and harsh toward people who are most at risk. I can't change that. The US has a devil take the hindmost attitude. It shows in our politics too. 

The kid still living at home. He wears an N-95 when out and about. I'm proud of him.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I've stepped up my masking from cloth to N-95. *The paradigm has shifted from people taking precautions to protect themselves and others to people only thinking of themselves.* When everybody wore cloth masks, socially distanced, avoided public gatherings in enclosed spaces, most people were protected, including those at higher risk. Now, everybody just does what they want without regard of others. So, I wear a mask with higher protective value when out in public and continue to follow CDC safety guidelines. The epidemic is not over and won't be in our lifetime. I'm looking for good metrics to help decide when I can relax and when to tighten up my practices. I used to use new case rates in my state to guide me but that metric is no longer useful.
> 
> Sucks for people at higher risk that most people don't take better care.


Please say you just didn't discover this..rhetorical.

When others tell me at the stores they don't require..I just thank them and I'm not the only one. Local Big Box is usually 20% masked.,it's a personal choice now.may God Bless America!

Those morons are back to get signatures for another moronic Bill that won't pass 2022 election..they're annoying..first I wanted to see what they're up to (more GOP shit to disavow real history) I started off with 'GTFAFM' we're down to a 'don't' with a look..to 'nope'..they bombard you.

Rant complete.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

We will be in Syracuse in 6 weeks. I’m preparing for a large amount of maskless people.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> And you came to this conclusion from all of your research and years of studying infectious diseases.


Just like you


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

printer said:


> Hi, I was a rocket scientist, I really liked that period of my life.
> 
> We are all going to die, people with preexisting conditions have their life extended due to modern medicine, but they are going to die some day beyond the age where they would have without modern medicine. So what do we do with those extra years?
> 
> ...


I appreciate your post and thanks for being civil!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> Just like you


Wrong. I’m acting on the advice of doctors and epidemiologists, people who’ve studied medicine and infectious diseases. They say we should get vaccinated and boosted.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> Just like you


you came here for discussion, or so say.

Why do you think vaccines are not necessary?


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> you came here for discussion, or so say.
> 
> Why do you think vaccines are not necessary?


Not necessary for me. Not saying that about everyone. Those at risk should surely be vaxed up. The healthy populous shouldn't have been pressured into the shots. I said above that I have changed camps. I have the first 2 shots but now feel like it just wasn't needed. Again, for me for fucks sake. Never made a claim to speak.for anyone else. These other yahoos are just looking for a fight.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> Not necessary for me. Not saying that about everyone. Those at risk should surely be vaxed up. The healthy populous shouldn't have been pressured into the shots. I said above that I have changed camps. I have the first 2 shots but now feel like it just wasn't needed. Again, for me for fucks sake. Never made a claim to speak.for anyone else. These other yahoos are just looking for a fight.


Why do you say it's not necessary for you? Not that I care if you do or don't. But don't try to justify it by talking bullshit. Did you know that 20% of unvaccinated people who get even a mild infection develop long Covid symptoms, including blood clots and stroke, within 6 months of the infection? That rate is reduced by about half in people who are vaccinated.

What? do you think "healthy" people don't get infected or are at risk of becoming seriously ill? They do. 

You really need to back that up with a valid source.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 16, 2022)

Saint Jimmy74 said:


> Odd indeed. Like I said above I have the vax. Since then there has been a nagging regret. Not that I think it is harmful in anyway but I regret more being duped I think.


I dont regret it by any means, or feel duped. You should do everything you can to not catch it. That said, everyone hated the measures taken. Being the group in power that has to enforce whatever unpopular provision isn't something anyone wants to do. It wasn't that effective anyways. It's just odd that once the blame would land on the dems it became an acceptable situation to open back up despite that being an obvious risk.

Time does change things, we learn more. If trump were in office I don't think the dems would have been as open to the idea.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> We will be in Syracuse in 6 weeks. I’m preparing for a large amount of maskless people.


Get thee a respirator with carbon and volatiles cartridges.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wear a mask to protect other people, like the aged and those that are immune compromised. You know, the unimportant people you don’t care about.


Thank-you!!! I’m one of the compromised people and partly due to all the fuckwads at first that didn’t get boosters and fucked our hospitals. Been waiting for two years to get an operation that will hopefully get me off of 4 different meds. I feel great when I walk through the grocery and wear my mask. To me it’s become a symbol of caring!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Thank-you!!! I’m one of the compromised people and partly due to all the fuckwads at first that didn’t get boosters and fucked our hospitals. Been waiting for two years to get an operation that will hopefully get me off of 4 different meds. I feel great when I walk through the grocery and wear my mask. To me it’s become a symbol of caring!


Masks protect people, but at this point they also show those who care enough about others to bother and perhaps who we should bother with in the future. They might be done with covid, but covid isn't done with them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Thank-you!!! I’m one of the compromised people and partly due to all the fuckwads at first that didn’t get boosters and fucked our hospitals. Been waiting for two years to get an operation that will hopefully get me off of 4 different meds. I feel great when I walk through the grocery and wear my mask. To me it’s become a symbol of caring!


When do ya go under the knife? The current waves don't appear to be driving up hospitalization rates by much, but are contagious as Hell and hard to avoid.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When do ya go under the knife? The current waves don't appear to be driving up hospitalization rates by much, but are contagious as Hell and hard to avoid.


May .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

It seems hospitalizations are increasing.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Canadians urged to get COVID-19 booster shots to blunt 6th wave*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> May .


Any news of a 4th booster in Canada? For yourself for instance? Anti viral medications can still treat it and should keep hospitalizations down, they appear to be available.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Any news of a 4th booster in Canada? For yourself for instance? Anti viral medications can still treat it and should keep hospitalizations down, they appear to be available.


Got the shot Thursday .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 16, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Got the shot Thursday .


Are you immunocompromised?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Got the shot Thursday .


One thing though, the more contagious they are the faster they pass through, so these two should go like shit through a goose!


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 17, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are you immunocompromised?


Probably lol. I’ve cashed more cheques than my body can cover lol. But not clinically no.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are you immunocompromised?


In Ontario anyone over 60 can get the 2nd booster. I believe it’s 4 or 5 months after the first booster.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 19, 2022)

Accelerated biological aging in COVID-19 patients - Nature Communications


Age is a risk factor for SARS-CoV-2 infection and severe disease. Here the authors perform DNA methylation analyses in whole blood from COVID-19 patients using established epigenetic clocks and telomere length estimators, and describing correlations between epigenetic aging and the risk of...




www.nature.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 19, 2022)

The Next Chapter in a Viral Arms Race


A highly lethal disease that controlled Australia’s rabbit problem initially evolved to be milder—but has since rebounded into a newly nasty form.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 19, 2022)

The next wave in the US has started with BA.2.12.1, exponential growth has already started, the new variant is already the dominant strain.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 19, 2022)

Saw a recent study that estimated up to15% of cases can be avoided by wearing eye protection, I've been wearing glasses when I'm out that are similar to onion goggles.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 20, 2022)

Kid's Hepatitis surge in Isreal: 2 babies needed liver transplants found to have Covid: 'The two who needed the transplant, babies a few months old, underwent "extensive screening," and no cause for the disease was found other than corona.' reports Isreali news


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Kid's Hepatitis surge in Isreal: 2 babies needed liver transplants found to have Covid: 'The two who needed the transplant, babies a few months old, underwent "extensive screening," and no cause for the disease was found other than corona.' reports Isreali news


Just to clarify here is what I found https://m.jpost.com/health-and-wellness/article-704642/amp


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 21, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Thank-you!!! I’m one of the compromised people and partly due to all the fuckwads at first that didn’t get boosters and fucked our hospitals. Been waiting for two years to get an operation that will hopefully get me off of 4 different meds. I feel great when I walk through the grocery and wear my mask. To me it’s become a symbol of caring!


Serious question, where do you live that elective surgeries have been restricted for two years? It’s a shame your quality of life had to be put on hold that long especially if you’ve been dealing with pain

At the beginning of the first big uptick in cases, where I live restricted elective procedures for around 4 months starting March or April 2020. I had a scheduled back surgery that was delayed in that exact time frame because of covid restrictions. Was getting epidurals every month just to make it to surgery. Really bad timing

After that first lockdown though those elective surgeries and other places of business have been open with certain limitations.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 21, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Serious question, where do you live that elective surgeries have been restricted for two years? It’s a shame your quality of life had to be put on hold that long especially if you’ve been dealing with pain
> 
> At the beginning of the first big uptick in cases, where I live restricted elective procedures for around 4 months starting March or April 2020. I had a scheduled back surgery that was delayed in that exact time frame because of covid restrictions. Was getting epidurals every month just to make it to surgery. Really bad timing
> 
> After that first lockdown though those elective surgeries and other places of business have been open with certain limitations.


Eastern Ontario and yes long wait but given it’s being controlled by meds quality of life was not effected much. Have to stay out of direct sun or I turn purple lol. But the wait times are pretty fucked up. Now it’s staff shortages due to people being off sick.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Why do you say it's not necessary for you? Not that I care if you do or don't. But don't try to justify it by talking bullshit. Did you know that 20% of unvaccinated people who get even a mild infection develop long Covid symptoms, including blood clots and stroke, within 6 months of the infection? That rate is reduced by about half in people who are vaccinated.
> 
> What? do you think "healthy" people don't get infected or are at risk of becoming seriously ill? They do.
> 
> You really need to back that up with a valid source.


He don't need no stinking vac, he's fucking SUPERMAN!!!!!!!



Tune time 

These songs are dedicated to all the old fuckers that have survived this long (turn it up/burn one & close your eyes & remember being 17 again  )

Yup, these were the bands I was listening to in 1972

Yea, 1972

It sucked , didn't it 

But the drugs were righteous at least


----------



## printer (Apr 22, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5122685


See. No red.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2022)

printer said:


> See. No red.



Red is such a negative color, blue is much easier on the eye.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Red is such a negative color, blue is much easier on the eye.


When you are mad, they say you see red. I can see why the GOP picked red.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 25, 2022)

Just received my fourth shot this morning. 3rd Pfizer.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Just received my fourth shot this morning. 3rd Pfizer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2022)

One Grim Statistic Lays Bare The Truly Relentless Grip of Long COVID


Not even one in four people have completely recovered from COVID a full year after being hospitalized with the disease, a UK study indicated Sunday, warning that long COVID could become a common condition.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## Sativied (Apr 25, 2022)

Only time I was reminded of corona over the past few weeks was during a quick visit to Germany where most people were still wearing masks. Lockdowns seem at least a year ago, there’s no “new normal”, everything in NL is back to the way it was as if the pandemic never happened. Except for everyone being 5% more crazy, as if the pandemic doubled the effect of bad parenting. And our personal space radius has maybe expanded slightly. Not quite 6 feet but people waiting in line seem to keep some distance still.



Still ~1500 confirmed infections per day, less than 10 icu admissions per day. Currently only 80 total on ICU, compared to 800 around same time last year and 1200 in april 2020. This time last year a curfew was introduced to stop rising numbers but at the rate it’s been declining over the past month we should be down to just a very small number, and have days with zero icu admissions and zero deaths again, within a few weeks.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 26, 2022)

China reports first human case of H3N8 bird flu


A 4-year-old boy in central China has been infected with H3N8 bird flu, making it the first time that the virus has been confirmed in humans. Scientists believe that a previous strain of the virus – which is also found in horses and dogs – was responsible for the 1889 pandemic. The boy, from...




bnonews.com


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2022)

Was grocery shopping at 3 pm today. I would say 90% of the people wore masks. I am guessing as the evening progressed there would be less wearing them as the demographic became younger.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 26, 2022)

At my grocery store this morning masks were rare.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> At my grocery store this morning masks were rare.


Considering that I live in an area possibly to the right of rural Utah, I’m impressed to see about 1 in 3 still masking. I had a cold a week ago, and the mask works better out than in.


----------



## injinji (Apr 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> At my grocery store this morning masks were rare.


I was in a Panama City Walmart this morning. I only saw a handful of folks wearing masks.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 26, 2022)

Study shows only 1 out of 4 hospitalized covid patients feel fully recovered after 1 year.










Clinical characteristics with inflammation profiling of long COVID and association with 1-year recovery following hospitalisation in the UK: a prospective observational study


The sequelae of a hospital admission with COVID-19 were substantial 1 year after discharge across a range of health domains, with the minority in our cohort feeling fully recovered. Patient-perceived health-related quality of life was reduced at 1 year compared with before hospital admission...



www.thelancet.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 26, 2022)

I heard on the news that over half of adults and three quarters of kids (in US) have had covid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2022)

70% of the livers autopsied from the children that died of hepatitis show covid infection, why won't the authorities just admit it?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2022)

Mystery illness kills 67 horses at a federal cañon city holding facility, facility on quarantine


More than five dozen wild horses rounded up are dead after an apparent disease has spread through their holding facilities. They were rounded up by a Bureau of Land Management (BLM) program designed to keep wild horse populations in check.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2022)

Shanghai has solved their lock down factory production problem by keeping workers housed at the factories and not allowing them to leave and mix with the general public, sounds like forced labor camps to me.


----------



## injinji (Apr 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Shanghai has solved their lock down factory production problem by keeping workers housed at the factories and not allowing them to leave and mix with the general public, sounds like forced labor camps to me.


If they are going to be locked down, I would prefer them to do it at work. We are in for another supply line shock that may be worse than the first round.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2022)

The global free trade supply chain is dead and will never return in our lifetime. From now on things will be competing regional alliances and it will be a long and bumpy transition.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 29, 2022)

Traffic accidents and deaths are up around 25% around the world since the start of the pandemic even tho traffic volume is down. Seems like a obvious sign of the neurological damage from covid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 29, 2022)

It's not a secret what's causing hepatitis in children and this is not the only SARS/covid study that shows it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 29, 2022)

South Africa's deaths now are getting close to last Decembers peak, but I thought the pandemic was over. If you haven't figured it out yet the CDC's guidelines are all about keeping the economy going and not public health.


----------



## printer (Apr 29, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> South Africa's deaths now are getting close to last Decembers peak, but I thought the pandemic was over. If you haven't figured it out yet the CDC's guidelines are all about keeping the economy going and not public health.


All the vulnerable people have already died. Or so the story goes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 30, 2022)

Some of the BA variants now have a RO of about 15, that rivals our most contagious viruses.


----------



## Go go n chill (Apr 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude, 12 monkeys and fifth element are fucking awesome movies...


12monkeys, ya man


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 30, 2022)

Another article about hep and covid.








Child hepatitis cases falsely linked to Covid jab - BBC News


None of the affected children in the UK had been vaccinated because they were too young to be eligible.




www.bbc.com


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Another article about hep and covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering how you could get hep from rona. Did not make sense.

More fun with variants.









Updates on COVID-19 Variants of Concern (VOC)


As of May 20, 2022 there have been 5 SARS-CoV-2 Variants of concern (VOC) that have emerged and undergone transmission around the world. A variant becomes a concern when it exhibits features of inc…




nccid.ca


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 30, 2022)

New York and Connecticut have 30% positive rate on covid tests and Pennsylvania has 21%.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Mystery illness kills 67 horses at a federal cañon city holding facility, facility on quarantine
> 
> 
> More than five dozen wild horses rounded up are dead after an apparent disease has spread through their holding facilities. They were rounded up by a Bureau of Land Management (BLM) program designed to keep wild horse populations in check.
> ...


It's bird flu.

Yikes! That's Colorado..never heard of that place though and don't understand the round-up is for 'to adopt'..aren't the wild horses supposed to be wild?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> New York and Connecticut have 30% positive rate on covid tests and Pennsylvania has 21%.


Colorado is upticked on todays map..we've officially have 1M dead..3rd largest country of deaths in the world and yet with lowest populace..go figure now how did THAT happen?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's bird flu.
> 
> Yikes! That's Colorado..never heard of that place though and don't understand the round-up is for 'to adopt'..aren't the wild horses supposed to be wild?



We've killed all the preditors and drought has made many areas marginal for grazing so if the wild horses aren't culled it leads to mass starvation and environmental problems.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The global free trade supply chain is dead and will never return in our lifetime. From now on things will be competing regional alliances and it will be a long and bumpy transition.


I hope people aren't expecting pricing to ever go back for goods and that includes gas..how we will get around this in America is we will be doing with less and without. I've noticed that no store seems to be fully stocked, there's always 'dead zones' empty shelves where things should be or only a few of the product. I've seen this in pictures of Soviet-era Russia..the dead zones will become more prevalent and we will learn to do with less of what's there because of lack of affordability.

There was never a delivery fee on to-go food until 2008 because of the high gas cost which eventually evened itself out, but it didn't go back to where it was and delivery fee was here to stay. Now we have whole businesses for food delivery making it even more costly and restaurants who don't deliver. So you're overpaying for a pizza + delivery company. I rarely order out but when I do, it's within walking distance.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> South Africa's deaths now are getting close to last Decembers peak, but I thought the pandemic was over. If you haven't figured it out yet the CDC's guidelines are all about keeping the economy going and not public health.


Which is why when after the National Governors Association came away from Biden we no longer required masks much to the chagrin of the CDC.

The governors just decided it..be careful for what you wish. Colorado Sewer check this week has us on 'uptick' again.

Funny because you can't put that genie into the lamp again.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> 70% of the livers autopsied from the children that died of hepatitis show covid infection, why won't the authorities just admit it?


75% of all children in the US have had a coronavirus infection. That the same percentage of kids who died from hepatitis also had coronavirus infection isn't surprising. The CDC has not ruled out SARS CoV 2 as a cofactor in the clusters of a acute liver disease in children that are not due to known causes. They simply don't know but are working to find out. Then again, you and everybody else are free to form your opinion however they like.

_More than 160 cases of severe pediatric hepatitis, or liver inflammation, in kids without existing health issues have been reported from about a dozen countries, including the U.K., Canada and Japan. The disorder has been seen mainly in children younger than 10 and has left a few needing liver transplants. Researchers are probing links to infection with adenoviruses, a family of pathogens that more commonly cause cold-like symptoms, as well as Covid-19.

Investigators are still gathering reports of the illness, and it’s too soon to say what’s causing the string of illnesses, Anthony Fauci, chief medical adviser to President Joe Biden and director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said in an interview.

“It’s still a mystery,” Fauci said. “It seems to be associated with adenovirus, but it isn’t a slam dunk.”_

*Reports of Kids’ Mysterious Liver Ailment Expand in U.S.*


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's bird flu.
> 
> Yikes! That's Colorado..never heard of that place though and don't understand the round-up is for 'to adopt'..aren't the wild horses supposed to be wild?


Their basically an invasive species but not judging just stating facts lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 30, 2022)

printer said:


> I was wondering how you could get hep from rona. Did not make sense.
> 
> More fun with variants.
> 
> ...


Nothing makes sense anymore . I’m sure captain is being cautious and I appreciate the articles posted re the severity, but honestly I don’t see wide spread consequences from anyone I know (small group) that has had it recently here. Not to say there isn’t any or will not be .


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Nothing makes sense anymore . I’m sure captain is being cautious and I appreciate the articles posted re the severity, but honestly I don’t see wide spread consequences from anyone I know (small group) that has had it recently here. Not to say there isn’t any or will not be .


Nothing against the captain. It is just that I have read articles on the virus causing it. In time we may have more information and we may find it does indeed cause it. I just meant to say I am sitting on the fence on this one for now.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 30, 2022)

printer said:


> Nothing against the captain. It is just that I have read articles on the virus causing it. In time we may have more information and we may find it does indeed cause it. I just meant to say I am sitting on the fence on this one for now.


Ya me too. I understood exactly. It’s hard to know what the hell it does, and the frequency of issues it causes. I still have never tested positive which is pretty amazing. My partner is a hairstylist and customer masks were optional for a month before they started having staff shortages. Now they are required and no more positive tests …… hmmm I wonder if masks help lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 30, 2022)

I have friends and acquaintances that have had their health ruined by covid,heart attacks,strokes, you name it. The coming years will be a tsunami of disability and death from the covid damage.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

After two years of not getting it I am not about to go frolicking in enclosed public places yet.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Their basically an invasive species but not judging just stating facts lol.


The horses?


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The horses?


Yup they are not native to North America. I believe there is concern about them competing with native species but not positive, no wild horses in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I have friends and acquaintances that have had their health ruined by covid,heart attacks,strokes, you name it. The coming years will be a tsunami of disability and death from the covid damage.


Yes Cap I have seen what youve posted regarding them and it’s tragic .


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 30, 2022)

I ran errands this morning for my married friends that almost died from covid. The husband had a pace maker implanted about a month ago and it didn't help and he's deteriorating slowly,I think covid damaged his vagus nerve. They were quite healthy before covid and since then he's had heart attacks and strokes,his wife looks like she aged 10 years from covid. They both have high blood pressure now,didn't before covid.


----------



## injinji (Apr 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's bird flu.
> 
> Yikes! That's Colorado..never heard of that place though and don't understand the round-up is for 'to adopt'..aren't the wild horses supposed to be wild?


Too many of them for the area. In the good old days they were sent to slaughter houses. Now there is public opinion at work, so they have to be adopted.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 30, 2022)

The pandemic is over. That’s cool. It sucked so bad.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> Too many of them for the area. In the good old days they were sent to slaughter houses. Now there is public opinion at work, so they have to be adopted.


Who adopts them?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm still wearing a mask and staying the fuck away from people because I've grown to like it


----------



## injinji (Apr 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Who adopts them?


Anyone who shows they have land and can take care of them. I'm not sure of the particulars, but lots of times there has to be a lottery because so many folks sign up for it.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm still wearing a mask and staying the fuck away from people because I've grown to like it


It's allowed us to self-segregate.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's allowed us to self-segregate.


We were always allowed, just makes it more the norm lol. I was always viewed as an antisocial, now I’m normal, not that I ever cared lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The pandemic is over. That’s cool. It sucked so bad.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


>


I know right ! The severity “may” be over but there are still major consequences. For one the lack of workers at our place with at least 1-2 off a week .


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> We were always allowed, just makes it more the norm lol. I was always viewed as an antisocial, now I’m normal, not that I ever cared lol.


When I saw the Japanese do this pre-pandemic as a norm I thought what a great idea, it would just never be accepted in the states; I will now wear one happily given pandemic permission.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


>


Yes, as President Biden remarked at the Losers Correspondent Dinner last night how we've reached the 1M death mark.

What a group of icky people who need to learn the ability to laugh at themselves since this emotion is clearly missing.


----------



## HGCC (May 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The horses?


We should eat them like the park geese. It always cracked me up, I've been in civic center park...don't eat those, they are full of metheroin. 









Yes, Denver's dead geese -- at least 350 pounds worth -- are feeding hungry families


The goose is cooked. Or at least it will be.




denverite.com




.


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2022)

HGCC said:


> We should eat them like the park geese. It always cracked me up, I've been in civic center park...don't eat those, they are full of metheroin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d charge extra for the contaminants!


----------



## HGCC (May 2, 2022)

I once went to a big camping event at this lake that also served as the cooling water for a nuclear power plant. Don't eat those fish. Same situation, these geese have a much higher than normal level of metheroin than allowed by the EPA guidelines, more than 20 times the levels of your average free range goose. Your libel to just OD right on the spot if you eat a drum stick.

....my god man, now I know why they are so popular.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 2, 2022)

Public Health Ontario says 51% to 80% of people who contract covid develop long covid. Seems like I've been screaming this from early on and people looked at me sideways.




https://www.publichealthontario.ca/-/media/Documents/nCoV/ipac/2022/04/post-acute-covid-syndrome-pacs.pdf?sc_lang=en


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Public Health Ontario says 51% to 80% of people who contract covid develop long covid. Seems like I've been screaming this from early on and people looked at me sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, people be looking sideways anywhoo.


----------



## printer (May 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Naw, people be looking sideways anywhoo.


You beat me to it.


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2022)

HGCC said:


> We should eat them like the park geese. It always cracked me up, I've been in civic center park...don't eat those, they are full of metheroin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm, I've only seen Canadian Geese here sooooooooooo...? Canada?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 3, 2022)

A new claim says covid can infect gut bacteria and archaea, this is very bad news if true.


----------



## printer (May 3, 2022)

*What we know about the new omicron subvariants from South Africa, UK*
Health officials and scientists around the world continue to keep track of any new variations and variants of the SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus. Now new omicron subvariants have emerged in South Africa and the U.K., which have been detected in the U.S. at low levels. A new study suggests that some of the new subvariants may be able to evade immunity acquired from previous infections. Experts are keeping an eye on the data, but they are concerned that unvaccinated people may be poorly protected even if they had omicron in the first wave.

*BA.4 and BA.5*
New subvariants of omicron named BA.4 and BA.5 are sublineages of earlier omicron variants, but “what’s concerning about them is their arrival in South Africa coincides with a spike in cases,” said Seema Yasmin, journalist and professor in medicine at Stanford University, in an email to Changing America. 









What we know about the new omicron subvariants from South Africa, UK


Story at a glance Two subvariants of omicron are rapidly taking over in South Africa and leading to a rise in cases. A study suggests that these subvariants may be able to escape immunity acq…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (May 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Ummm, I've only seen Canadian Geese here sooooooooooo...? Canada?


"*Canada geese have a mild flavor that results in good eating*; done properly, it resembles lean beef in texture. If they are not prepared properly, overcooking the breast meat is a common mistake, the meat can be tough and almost unpalatable ."

Then there are snow geese, all white.

"Despite what people say, *snow goose is edible and tasty—if you cook it correctly*. Big adult birds can be upwards of 15 to 20 years old, and they are challenging to deal with. Juvenile birds, however, are downright delicious."


----------



## schuylaar (May 3, 2022)

printer said:


> "*Canada geese have a mild flavor that results in good eating*; done properly, it resembles lean beef in texture. If they are not prepared properly, overcooking the breast meat is a common mistake, the meat can be tough and almost unpalatable ."
> 
> Then there are snow geese, all white.
> 
> "Despite what people say, *snow goose is edible and tasty—if you cook it correctly*. Big adult birds can be upwards of 15 to 20 years old, and they are challenging to deal with. Juvenile birds, however, are downright delicious."


They're catching and killing your birds  they're so cool too, hanging out in huge flocks and are so beautiful. One thing about Colorado that's a + is the wildlife here..at Estes Park curly horned young bucks literally caught each others eye and I'm 50 feet away, scraped hooves and putting heads down ready to fight.

The last two in the herd were the ones. Males and a flock of females.


----------



## printer (May 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> They're catching and killing your birds  they're so cool too, hanging out in huge flocks and are so beautiful. One thing about Colorado that's a + is the wildlife here..at Estes Park curly horned young bucks literally caught each others eye and I'm 50 feet away, scraped hooves and putting heads down ready to fight.
> 
> The last two in the herd were the ones. Males and a flock of females.
> 
> View attachment 5127997


We are on a major flight path for the Canadian geese. Looked cool when they first started to hang out in the retention ponds but then they started hanging around parks and golf courses. Oh well, goose shit all over. Then some figured why fly north, got tasty grass and ponds to get your feet wet. And no predators. Then the next year more of them. And then more yet the year after. Would be better if they did not leave a mess behind. Cool picture. We have deer here, I think about a half dozen was the most I have seen at a time.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 3, 2022)

printer said:


> We are on a major flight path for the Canadian geese. Looked cool when they first started to hang out in the retention ponds but then they started hanging around parks and golf courses. Oh well, goose shit all over. Then some figured why fly north, got tasty grass and ponds to get your feet wet. And no predators. Then the next year more of them. And then more yet the year after. Would be better if they did not leave a mess behind. Cool picture. We have deer here, I think about a half dozen was the most I have seen at a time.


They destroy my lawn . If I don’t notice and their presents for more than 10 minutes there is shit everywhere and yes they taste like pot roast if done right. Very tasty.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> They're catching and killing your birds  they're so cool too, hanging out in huge flocks and are so beautiful. One thing about Colorado that's a + is the wildlife here..at Estes Park curly horned young bucks literally caught each others eye and I'm 50 feet away, scraped hooves and putting heads down ready to fight.
> 
> The last two in the herd were the ones. Males and a flock of females.
> 
> View attachment 5127997


First time I drove in to Estes I saw a huge ram and woke up to elk and mule deer in the yard. First elk I’ve ever seen, then we had to chase them away from our golf balls lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> They destroy my lawn . If I don’t notice and their presents for more than 10 minutes there is shit everywhere and yes they taste like pot roast if done right. Very tasty.


pot roast? i've eaten goose a few times, never tasted like pot roast to me. kind of like chicken and duck together...although these were from the store, not wild, so that may make the difference?


----------



## printer (May 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> pot roast? i've eaten goose a few times, never tasted like pot roast to me. kind of like chicken and duck together...although these were from the store, not wild, so that may make the difference?


Sure does. We have some Spruce Grouse, they eat pine (spruce) needles. You are suppose to cook them in a pot with rocks. When done you throw the grouse away and eat the rocks. Maybe not that bad, but they are suppose to be bitter due to the needles. It depends when you get them also from what I was told.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 3, 2022)

It’s good not to be tasty if you’re low on the food chain.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Sure does. We have some Spruce Grouse, they eat pine (spruce) needles. You are suppose to cook them in a pot with rocks. When done you throw the grouse away and eat the rocks. Maybe not that bad, but they are suppose to be bitter due to the needles. It depends when you get them also from what I was told.


Spruce grouse taste like a spruce tree lol. Ruffled grouse are delish injected with butter and coated with shake and bake .


----------



## Budley Doright (May 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> pot roast? i've eaten goose a few times, never tasted like pot roast to me. kind of like chicken and duck together...although these were from the store, not wild, so that may make the difference?


Wild goose is much different and has much stronger flavour. I love farm raised geese. Wild has to be cooked just right for me to enjoy them. I soak in buttermilk then slow cook the breasts with applesauce and covered in bacon strips on BBQ or oven on low heat.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The global free trade supply chain is dead and will never return in our lifetime. From now on things will be competing regional alliances and it will be a long and bumpy transition.


And if you want, just go back 4 years and you will see the beginning of inflated prices/shortages in the US.
Humm?
Let's see what happened then?
Oh, that's right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Asshole put a 20% "tariff" on Chinese products, not Vietnam/Cambodia/S, Korea
So, sure the Chinese are going to succumb to The Mighty Trump & say So Sorry (Chinese inflection  )
Nope
They said fuck you & stopped buying American (ask a soybean farmer)
And the "Tariff" simply became a cost increase passed onto the consumer
Bingo!!!!!!!
Goods cost more & were harder to find.
Check it out, the cost of consumer goods & the rate of inflation since that curse upon Humankind started this shit with China.
Then the minor issue of COVID-19 entered the picture
A Perfect Storm for the American consumer.

FUCKING BIDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IF HE NEVER WAS BORN, THIS WOULDN'T HAVE HAPPENED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SHE SHOULD HAVE HAD AN ABORTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and I'll bet it's been said.

Assholes


----------



## printer (May 3, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> And if you want, just go back 4 years and you will see the beginning of inflated prices/shortages in the US.
> Humm?
> Let's see what happened then?
> Oh, that's right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Mexico will pay for it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Mexico will pay for it.


as long as it doesn't have to give the money to texas


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I know right ! The severity “may” be over but there are still major consequences. For one the lack of workers at our place with at least 1-2 off a week .


My supervisors daughter got covid and now she is out . Fucked up-my plans for taking today off.
God damn covid


----------



## Budley Doright (May 3, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My supervisors daughter got covid and now she is out . Fucked up-my plans for taking today off.
> God damn covid


Ya our healthcare system is being battered by people off work with covid. It’s not over.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya our healthcare system is being battened by people off work with covid. It’s not over.


I guess not. We had a break for a while. I ran out of covid test kits and no one is talking about boosters at work. They took down the temperature log in and we only use the honor system to swipe in . Still masks for everyone and I haven’t had a covid positive patient in like a month or heard of any in the hospital right now. I hope it stays that way .


----------



## Budley Doright (May 3, 2022)

I’ve known more people that have tested positive in the last couple of months (daughter 2 weeks ago) than at any other time. But they all have seemingly mild symptoms. I hear the headache and fatigue is quite severe .


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2022)

An 82 year old lady we know tested positive last week. She has had mild symptoms so far. She comes to my wife's monthly get togethers and she missed last Saturday's due to travel. In hindsight, everyone is glad she didn't make it.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 4, 2022)

printer said:


> Mexico will pay for it.


Anyone fucking else as long as Trump & his fucked up family doesn't


----------



## Jimdamick (May 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> It’s not over.


That's for fucking sure & people are acting like it's gone
I hasn't & never will.
Fact


----------



## HGCC (May 4, 2022)

I consider myself pretty lucky so far, knock on wood. Fully expected that it would get brought home from school, kids are germ factories. Going back into the office as well sometimes and my wife works in a medical field so is around people all day. Lots in all those places have come down with it in the past six months but we have been alright thus far.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 4, 2022)

Israeli researchers warn of new international COVID wave, driven by Delta comeback


Omicron didn’t wipe out the previous variant, which is super-resilient and could reemerge with a vengeance, according to peer-reviewed study based on cutting-edge sewage monitoring




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> First time I drove in to Estes I saw a huge ram and woke up to elk and mule deer in the yard. First elk I’ve ever seen, then we had to chase them away from our golf balls lol.


I was there every other day; a bunch of cars got caught by a herd of elk that broke down some fencing to walk across the road and graze. Of course the herd followed and let me tell you they weren't a-budging..after about 10 minutes patrol comes by and hits them with the horn and the all ran back. Those pull over spots and deer come near the car.

How can you not be in awe of reality?


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I consider myself pretty lucky so far, knock on wood. Fully expected that it would get brought home from school, kids are germ factories. Going back into the office as well sometimes and my wife works in a medical field so is around people all day. Lots in all those places have come down with it in the past six months but we have been alright thus far.


You can probably thank your O blood type.


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> And if you want, just go back 4 years and you will see the beginning of inflated prices/shortages in the US.
> Humm?
> Let's see what happened then?
> Oh, that's right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


This is so true and all the economists were saying in case you couldn't put 1+1 together..it gets passed on to us..all of it..high prices and empty shelves.

Good time to buy American (or your country)..pay more but I can find what I'm looking for hiding in different local shops. And the quality is better + I can easily get replacement if bad. I don't buy chachkies, I'm a minimalist.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

Bill Gates on Covid: ‘I don’t want to be a voice of doom and gloom,’ but 'the worst’ could still be ahead


Bill Gates says the World Health Organization needs to launch a global surveillance team to quickly identify disease outbreaks before they become the next pandemic.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## HGCC (May 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You can probably thank your O blood type.


Not the first time trying to blend in as totally average has worked out in my favor.

Did you know that if you put on some dress pants and a button down or polo shirt the cops just call you sir and tell you to have a nice day? It's incredible.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

*Covid-19: What do we know about the delta omicron recombinant variant?*
A combination of the delta (AY.4) and BA.1 omicron variants has been named by the World Health Organization as the BA.1 x AY.4 recombinant. First detected in France in January 2022, it has since picked up the nickname “deltacron”

Recombinants can emerge when multiple variants infect the same person at the same time, allowing the variants to interact during replication, mix up their genetic material, and form new combinations. These events become more likely when cases are higher—an important consideration, as covid-19 cases worldwide have once again started to rise after several weeks of decline.2

Maria Van Kerkhove, the World Health Organization’s covid-19 technical lead, said in a post on social media,3 “[This is] what happens when we allow the virus to circulate at such an intense level. The virus continues to evolve and more variants are expected. Recombinants are also expected . . . as we have been explaining for a very long time.”









Covid-19: What do we know about the delta omicron recombinant variant?


A combination of the delta (AY.4) and BA.1 omicron variants has been named by the World Health Organization as the BA.1 x AY.4 recombinant. First detected in France in January 2022, it has since picked up the nickname “deltacron”1— Elisabeth Mahase finds out more Recombinants can emerge when...




www.bmj.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Not the first time trying to blend in as totally average has worked out in my favor.
> 
> Did you know that if you put on some dress pants and a button down or polo shirt the cops just call you sir and tell you to have a nice day? It's incredible.


Yup. Assuming you're not making fun of me, was caught in a speed trap..average works, yes sir and no sudden movement? You don't need to be white. By the time he's walking up to your window, he already knows all about you..he's run your tag. Just be nice even if you were at fault- trust me, he wants to leave..catch a bad person, not deal with your 10 over the limit.


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bill Gates on Covid: ‘I don’t want to be a voice of doom and gloom,’ but 'the worst’ could still be ahead
> 
> 
> Bill Gates says the World Health Organization needs to launch a global surveillance team to quickly identify disease outbreaks before they become the next pandemic.
> ...


Colorado is in UPTICK status and I agree with article which is why I still mask up in crowds..Jesus we just hit 1M dead..just because the Governors decided to re-open and basically ganged up on Biden?

Be careful for what you wish.


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Not the first time trying to blend in as totally average has worked out in my favor.
> 
> Did you know that if you put on some dress pants and a button down or polo shirt the cops just call you sir and tell you to have a nice day? It's incredible.


Do you have the 'I'm being pulled over' app? Get it and when you're being pulled over while minority..you say 'I'm being pulled over' and it activates camera and so on..everyone should have it tbh.


----------



## HGCC (May 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Yup. Assuming you're not making fun of me, was caught in a speed trap..average works, yes sir and no sudden movement? You don't need to be white. By the time he's walking up to your window, he already knows all about you..he's run your tag. Just be nice even if you were at fault- trust me, he wants to leave..catch a bad person, not deal with your 10 over the limit.


It's readily apparent when I make fun of someone, and never for any sort of honest views.

*other than making fun of rob Roy for refusing to wear clothes in 711.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Colorado is in UPTICK status and I agree with article which is why I still mask up in crowds..Jesus we just hit 1M dead..just because the Governors decided to re-open and basically ganged up on Biden?
> 
> Be careful for what you wish.


I like your preposition position.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> all the economists were saying in case you couldn't put 1+1 together.


Ha Ha fucking Ha!!!!!
Americans can actually count or read?
One more time
Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!
(80% of Republicans still think, to this fucking day, that Biden is illegitimate)
Study data/facts/science?

HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They're too fucking dumb (& they think they're smart)

I say it again,

America is doomed


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Ha Ha fucking Ha!!!!!
> Americans can actually count or read?
> One more time
> Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!
> ...


as a citizen of US who is native with both avoirdutwat and Metric/Celsius, I am vaguely offended.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 4, 2022)

Cognitive impairment from severe COVID-19 equivalent to 20 years of ageing, study finds


Cognitive impairment as a result of severe COVID-19 is similar to that sustained between 50 and 70 years of age and is the equivalent to losing 10 IQ points,




www.cam.ac.uk


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2022)

*Covid's toll in the U.S. reaches a once unfathomable number: 1 million deaths*








Covid's toll in the U.S. reaches a once unfathomable number: 1 million deaths


"It's an exponential number of other people that are walking around with a small hole in their heart," one widow said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It's readily apparent when I make fun of someone, and never for any sort of honest views.
> 
> *other than making fun of rob Roy for refusing to wear clothes in 711.


PJs are acceptable form of pants now.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> PJs are acceptable form of pants now.


… to whom?


----------



## schuylaar (May 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … to whom?


College kids mostly; anything kind of goes now. I've worn Pj's to the store with a hoodie.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> College kids mostly; anything kind of goes now. I've worn Pj's to the store with a hoodie.


Im older and do not like to be caught out in sweats.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Im older and do not like to be caught out in sweats.


I have pretty much adopted sweats as my garment of choice. Would like to go a'la Rob but I would get picked up pretty quickly. If I were in better shape I would not mind too much but covid (the last two years and not getting it) has had a detrimental effect on my physique.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> College kids mostly; anything kind of goes now. I've worn Pj's to the store with a hoodie.


Your a low life. Nice slippers. Take a shower please.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2022)

And wash that ass. 
lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 5, 2022)

printer said:


> Would like to go a'la Rob but I would get picked up pretty quickly.


Braggart!


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2022)

printer said:


> I have pretty much adopted sweats as my garment of choice. Would like to go a'la Rob but I would get picked up pretty quickly. If I were in better shape I would not mind too much but covid (the last two years and not getting it) has had a detrimental effect on my physique.


if I went samsquanch style, I would not be hurtin for dates.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 5, 2022)

Wearing PJ’s and sweats in public. When it’s just too much effort to put on pants.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Wearing PJ’s and sweats in public. When it’s just too much effort to put on pants.


sic transit Gloria Estefan


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Im older and do not like to be caught out. . . .


Fix it for you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Wearing PJ’s and sweats in public. When it’s just too much effort to put on pants.


In Winnipeg I used to see idiots at 30 below wearing shorts and a parka...

Smoke enough dope and even bathing will become an issue!


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Im older and do not like to be caught out in sweats.


They're not sweats they're PJ bottoms like flannel. I wear microfiber + white v-neck tee and hoodie. Flip flops. Surprisingly, I wear the same thing in Colorado lots of black spandex exercise and thermal.

It's cheap. Looks good, easily replaceable. The key is to accessorize with one good piece like Burberry scarf + like Einstein I don't spend time on what to wear.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> sic transit Gloria Estefan


You wear different clothing in the sub-tropics which South Florida is.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In Winnipeg I used to see idiots at 30 below wearing shorts and a parka...
> 
> Smoke enough dope and even bathing will become an issue!


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You wear different clothing in the sub-tropics which South Florida is.


I’m not in FL.


----------



## HGCC (May 5, 2022)

Never acceptable. The fucks wrong with you people. 

...but yeah, wearing pajamas public places seems all the rage with people over 50 and under 20. Pre-covid I would see the college and high-school kids looking like they just rolled out of bed on the train. They should just sleep in nice clothes, problem solved. Now it's the old and young at the grocery store. At least wear real shoes.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Never acceptable. The fucks wrong with you people.
> 
> ...but yeah, wearing pajamas public places seems all the rage with people over 50 and under 20. Pre-covid I would see the college and high-school kids looking like they just rolled out of bed on the train. They should just sleep in nice clothes, problem solved. Now it's the old and young at the grocery store. At least wear real shoes.


lost you at real shoes. I rock these and have used the built-in feature.


----------



## HGCC (May 5, 2022)

PUT YOUR TOES AWAY!


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not in FL.


They do it here in Colorado too..shorts no parka at 15 degrees..that's hard core college and I just happened to see that kid right across the street from CSU.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2022)

HGCC said:


> PUT YOUR TOES AWAY!


No.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2022)

Omicron as severe as other COVID variants -large U.S. study


The Omicron variant of the SARS-CoV2 virus is intrinsically as severe as previous variants, , according to a preprint version of a large U.S.studythat counters assumptions in other studies that it was more transmissible but less severe.




www.reuters.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Omicron as severe as other COVID variants -large U.S. study
> 
> 
> The Omicron variant of the SARS-CoV2 virus is intrinsically as severe as previous variants, , according to a preprint version of a large U.S.studythat counters assumptions in other studies that it was more transmissible but less severe.
> ...


But they said it wasn't and everyone took off their masks*.

*Though the smart did not.


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Never acceptable. The fucks wrong with you people. . . . . .


I have one set of walking clothes at a time. I wear them until they wear out. The last three pair of walking pants and two shirts have been Columbia omni-shade.

My work shirts and pants are all the same. I used to have all the same kind of socks too, but that is no longer the case. 

As far as my go to town clothes, nine months of the year it's shorts and a button up silk shirt.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 6, 2022)

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/22221751.2020.1760144




Well that's it,any bodily fluid can contain live virus and it's airborne.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 6, 2022)

Even triple vaccinated your chances of long covid are 5% to 13% depending on the variant.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2022)

Colorado


----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2022)

COVID's death toll is soaring, but nobody seems to care


It's just shy of a month since Scott Morrison announced the election. Since then, as of Friday, 907 people have died from COVID-19.




thenewdaily.com.au


----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2022)

According to the NYT, but they said it was over.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2022)

A case of monkeypox case has been found in the UK: the case fatality rate for this virus is 10%


----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2022)

Study shows omicron is mutating 50% faster than previous variants.


----------



## 0potato0 (May 7, 2022)

Correlation Between Mask Compliance and COVID-19 Outcomes in Europe


Masking was the single most common non-pharmaceutical intervention in the course of the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic. Most countries have implemented recommendations or mandates regarding the use of masks in public spaces. The aim of this short study was to analyse the...




www.cureus.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

Fact check: Photo of soldier carrying donkey is from French in Algeria, not from WWII. This is a reason to censor a humorous meme? Someone is confusing the important information with the trivial. Who carries the fucking donkey is irrelevant really. Facebook needs people with brains and judgement, not dumb machines.


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

*Researchers Say Evidence Paxlovid Effective Against Long COVID, Trials Warranted*
Additional reports of patients with long COVID who were helped by Pfizer Inc's oral antiviral treatment Paxlovid offer fresh impetus for conducting clinical trials to test the medicine for the debilitating condition, U.S. researchers said on Thursday.

Three new case studies follow earlier reports of long COVID patients who experienced relief of their symptoms after taking the treatment, which is currently only authorized for high-risk people early after onset of COVID symptoms.









Researchers Say Evidence Paxlovid Effective Against Long COVID, Trials Warranted


Additional reports of patients with long COVID who were helped by Pfizer Inc's oral antiviral treatment Paxlovid offer fresh impetus for conducting clinical trials to test the medicine for the debilitating condition, U.S. researchers said on Thursday. Three new case studies...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Researchers Say Evidence Paxlovid Effective Against Long COVID, Trials Warranted*
> Additional reports of patients with long COVID who were helped by Pfizer Inc's oral antiviral treatment Paxlovid offer fresh impetus for conducting clinical trials to test the medicine for the debilitating condition, U.S. researchers said on Thursday.
> 
> Three new case studies follow earlier reports of long COVID patients who experienced relief of their symptoms after taking the treatment, which is currently only authorized for high-risk people early after onset of COVID symptoms.
> ...



I'm seeing lots of people claiming their long covid rebounded after they stopped taking it.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2022)

Vermont—the most vaccinated state in the US—now has 12/14 counties in the “high community level” and its hospital admissions are approaching its Omicron peak.


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2022)

Oh look, found something that agrees with his preconceived beliefs. Why @0potato0 bothered to "do his own research" when his opinion was already formed is uncertain. Most likely he is looking for validation.


0potato0 said:


> Correlation Between Mask Compliance and COVID-19 Outcomes in Europe
> 
> 
> Masking was the single most common non-pharmaceutical intervention in the course of the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic. Most countries have implemented recommendations or mandates regarding the use of masks in public spaces. The aim of this short study was to analyse the...
> ...











COVID-19 and Your Health


Symptoms, testing, what to do if sick, daily activities, and more.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

Bought a decaff at Tim's tonight, didn't need it, but remembered the antivaxxers wanted to boycott it because the unvaxxed can't attend a camp for sick kids, many immunocompromised. I think a counter boycott is in order, to send Canada's covidiots a message, though the me, me crowd seems to be tone deaf, as well as blind to the truth. So buy Tim's today.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 8, 2022)

Surviving the pandemic is only half the battle: 'Long COVID' is a growing public health crisis that could affect a billion in just a few years


“Everyone puts all the attention on death and not as much attention on morbidity and loss of quality of life,” one doctor said. “I think we need to put more attention into not catching any kind of virus or issue.”




fortune.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bought a decaff at Tim's tonight, didn't need it, but remembered the antivaxxers wanted to boycott it because the unvaxxed can't attend a camp for sick kids, many immunocompromised. I think a counter boycott is in order, to send Canada's covidiots a message, though the me, me crowd seems to be tone deaf, as well as blind to the truth. So buy Tim's today.


Did you get any Bieber balls to go with your coffee?


----------



## HGCC (May 8, 2022)

I would really like to visit a Tim Hortons someday. It makes me jealous and is a legitimate bucket item list if I wind up in Canada.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did you get any Bieber balls to go with your coffee?


I didn't know he had any...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did you get any Bieber balls to go with your coffee?


Maybe the should start selling antivvaxxer Dumbnuts to support the camp, with the publicity they could do well.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 8, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I would really like to visit a Tim Hortons someday. It makes me jealous and is a legitimate bucket item list if I wind up in Canada.


Hopefully one day you can experience the disappointment millions of Canadians experience daily.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hopefully one day you can experience the disappointment millions of Canadians experience daily.


Ever since they dropped their walnut crunch, there's no reason to go there. By brother was addicted to their coffee years ago and had headache withdrawals for months after moving to Belize. Overrated mud imo.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 8, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Ever since they dropped their walnut crunch, there's no reason to go there. By brother was addicted to their coffee years ago and had headache withdrawals for months after moving to Belize. Overrated mud imo.


I can’t remember the last time I was in a Tim Hortons. If I’m on the go and want a coffee, McDonald’s is my stop.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hopefully one day you can experience the disappointment millions of Canadians experience daily.


Basic brew, none of that fancy barista bullshit at Timmies! Tim's has many slaves to the bean... 

Gourmet coffee is like fancy wine, most of the "experts" can't tell it from two buck Chuck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I can’t remember the last time I was in a Tim Hortons. If I’m on the go and want a coffee, McDonald’s is my stop.


They make good coffee too these days


----------



## injinji (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Basic brew, none of that fancy barista bullshit at Timmies! Tim's has many slaves to the bean...
> 
> Gourmet coffee is like fancy wine, most of the "experts" can't tell it from two buck Chuck.


Since covid has fucked so many wine tasters out of a job, robots might be tasting wines soon.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 8, 2022)

Here we go again,so much for it being over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Here we go again,so much for it being over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130350


The trouble with trying to surf the waves is eventually ya fall off the board as the waves get bigger. We need better vaccines, something it can't escape from and better antiviral drugs. If we have to live with this fucker, then make sure just the stupid die.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The trouble with trying to surf the waves is eventually ya fall off the board as the waves get bigger. We need better vaccines, something it can't escape from and better antiviral drugs. If we have to live with this fucker, then make sure just the stupid die.


Yeah like Lindsey Graham and Mike Pence.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 9, 2022)

Yesterday in Houston, you can't fix stupid.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523490206145417217


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 9, 2022)

What would you expect from people who spend money to listen to that shit.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> What would you expect from people who spend money to listen to that shit.


scary voting


----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2022)

printer said:


> I have pretty much adopted sweats as my garment of choice. Would like to go a'la Rob but I would get picked up pretty quickly. If I were in better shape I would not mind too much but covid (the last two years and not getting it) has had a detrimental effect on my physique.


Easy..protein and veggies all you want..no sugar pasta potato..for sweets you can have berries of any kind. If you want to make anything just hit KETO + whatever entree breakfast lunch.

I ran across this guy from Australia- his recipes are amazing..keto life rocks!





__





The Big Man’s World ® | Healthy Delicious Recipes


The Big Man’s World ® is a healthy recipe blog by Arman Liew. Here you will find healthy and easy dinner, dessert, and snack recipes!



thebigmansworld.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2022)

There's talk of aplastic anemia along with hepatitis in young children, but of course they will deny it's covid related.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 11, 2022)

Reports of all kinds of shortages of medicines and medical supplies in the US, most of the stuff comes from china.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Reports of all kinds of shortages of medicines and medical supplies in the US, most of the stuff comes from china.


They were talking about onshoring that too, along with computer chips and electronics in general cause automation is now a big factor in the industry. China is freaking out with lockdowns and financial issues of mismanagement right now, they mismanaged covid too and their vaccines suck, you cannot hide from covid or put up a wall, it's too contagious these days for lockdowns to work. Masks, and vaccines slow it down and mitigate it enough not to overwhelm the hospitals and that appears to be the strategy for now.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 11, 2022)

South Africa starting to surge hard with the new BA4, BA5 'super-variants' that contain some of the worst mutations known from all the worst variants: 175% increase in cases in one week: 24% test positivity: hospital admission & death rising in line with cases.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Yep, better vaccines so that only the stupid die is the answer to the pandemic, we don't need the assholes, character flaws come in clusters and most of the selfish pricks won't be missed.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




__





Ontario ice cream maker tarred by 'lies' from anti-vaxxers, this time after doctor's 'nice' tweet






www.msn.com





*Ontario ice cream maker tarred by 'lies' from anti-vaxxers, this time after doctor's 'nice' tweet*


----------



## captainmorgan (May 12, 2022)

Wild Fox In Minnesota Tests Positive For Avian Influenza


A wild fox from Anoka County has tested positive for the highly pathogenic avian influenza, and is the first wild mammal in the state to contract the disease.




minnesota.cbslocal.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/weight-loss/in-depth/the-truth-behind-the-most-popular-diet-trends-of-the-moment/art-20390062

keto isn't good for human beings...we are omnivores, always have been, and it would take at least thousands of years of selective evolution to make us anything different...
what is even worse for people is an obsession about their appearance, which is mostly fostered by ignorant people in the media who are looking to sell ad space.
now more than ever it is important to eat a healthy BALANCED diet, if you expect to come through anything with minimal damage.
people jumping whole heartedly on the keto band wagon are looking for a magic pill to make them thinner. keto may make you lose weight, but it also raises cholesterol levels dangerously, and potentially interferes with the proper operation of the nervous system. it is often prescribed for people with epilepsy...can a diet prescribed for epileptics not have any effects on people who do not have epilepsy?
"In normal humans fed a KD, electroencephalography and transcranial magnetic stimulation demonstrated increased inhibition in the cerebral cortex, with a magnitude similar to that seen after benzodiazepine administration (Cantello et al., 2007). With the more extensive investigation possible in experimental animals, a KD was shown to enhance paired-pulse depression, shift the input/output relationship rightward, elevate the threshold for maximal electrical activation, and to block spreading depression-style events in the hippocampus _in vivo_"
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3312079/
the only safe way to lose weight is to eat less and exercise more. it always has been, and always will be. anything else is a potentially harmful fad, some more potentially harmful than others.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 12, 2022)

Israel: The hepatitis is a because we infected kids with SARS2
Japan: the hepatitis is because we infected kids with SARS2
India: The hepatitis is because we infected kids with SARS2
Spain: The hepatitis is because we infected kids with SARS2
CDC: We’re thinking it’s dogs


----------



## captainmorgan (May 13, 2022)

Cases climbing fast in the north east and great lakes region. On a positive note 20 out of 25 counties with the highest percentage of covid deaths voted for Stinky.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 13, 2022)

Huge covid outbreak in north korea, this could get really ugly fast with a malnourished population with little health care and PPE.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 13, 2022)

Taiwan has lost control of covid and their test positivity rate is at 58%, that's with a population that thinks mask wearing is a good thing.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 13, 2022)

BA4 and BA5 have been labeled variants of concern and BA4/BA5 cases in the UK have doubled in the last 5 days.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 13, 2022)

Republicans are blocking funding for vaccines and the white house says they may have to start rationing vaccines, might want to get any shots you need before the GQP makes them impossible to get.


----------



## printer (May 13, 2022)

*Experts perplexed over number of people getting long COVID *
Public health experts are divided over how many people are getting long COVID-19, a potentially debilitating condition that comes after a patient has recovered from the coronavirus.

Ill effects from the condition can include fatigue, pain, neurological issues and even changes in mental health.

Initially, public health officials believed that only a small minority of people would suffer from long COVID-19. But some studies now indicate a majority of those infected with the coronavirus are experiencing long COVID-19 symptoms.









Experts perplexed over number of people getting long COVID


Public health experts are divided over how many people are getting long COVID-19, a potentially debilitating condition that comes after a patient has recovered from the coronavirus. Ill effects fro…




thehill.com





Was on the phone with a nurse discussing the state of the hospital since covid. There is no more people congregating in the cafeterias, people just eating at their department. I did not think things were getting more back to normal but I hoped it might. So no going to visit to say hi. She said she has not had covid yet and I was wondering about if we could keep it up. Was out shopping today and more were without masks than with. Does make more sense for people that already had it.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 13, 2022)

__





Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus (MERS-CoV) – Qatar







www.who.int


----------



## captainmorgan (May 14, 2022)

Two more monkey pox cases in London.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2022)

Unexplained hepatitis cases among children continue to emerge in Canada and around the world, and while health officials desperately search for a cause of the mysterious illness, researchers are pointing to a possible link to COVID-19.

Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/AcmtvFm6OSwCHfmErWss5PA


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 15, 2022)

Someone shoulda gave her ivermectin lol she wouldn't have been ridiculed for it


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> View attachment 5133783
> Someone shoulda gave her ivermectin lol she wouldn't have been ridiculed for it


why? I doubt she has worms.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 15, 2022)

The last two cases of monkey pox in the UK were not related to the first, that means there's community spread, it has a 10% fatality rate.


----------



## printer (May 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The last two cases of monkey pox in the UK were not related to the first, that means there's community spread, it has a 10% fatality rate.


Fuck you are a bundle of joy, aren't you?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 15, 2022)

Don't worry, I hear it's mild.


----------



## printer (May 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't worry, I hear it's mild.


90% mild.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Two more monkey pox cases in London.


Thanks for the heads up. Note to self. Do not
Purchase camels milk. Even if it is on sale .


----------



## captainmorgan (May 16, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Note to self. Do not
> Purchase camels milk. Even if it is on sale .



Not even a camel milkshake? I would still avoid the monkey milkshakes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Not even a camel milkshake? I would still avoid the monkey milkshakes.


No problem, if the republicans win in November they will shut down the CDC and stop all funding for vaccines and research. Wearing a mask in public will be a federal crime and any citizen can sue you for it, or having an abortion or even wearing a condom. Like Russia with the word war, it will be illegal to say the words pandemic or vaccine and the SCOTUS will determine that it is states rights, not federal, they don't have any power.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 16, 2022)

BA4/BA5 is surging in South Africa, over the weekend hospitalizations,ICU and vent numbers more than doubled.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 16, 2022)

4 more monkey pox cases found in the UK, it's spreading.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

*Million Covid cases feared in North Korea - BBC News*


----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

*Unknown fever: what infected more than a million residents of the DPRK*
The fever that swept North Korea was most likely caused by an omicron strain of coronavirus, experts say. The uncertainty of the situation is due to the lack of reliable information and the lack of test results. 

North Korea has not yet confirmed a single case of COVID-19, although foreign analysts believe that the virus has been spreading there since March 2020. Only on May 12, the Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) reported the first case - with the BA.2 variant of the SARS-CoV-2 omicron strain, which is also called the "stealth omicron" because standard PCR tests do not identify it.

A day later, it became known that in the country at least 18 thousand people with COVID-19, six died. The government has declared a state of emergency. Kim Jong-un called an emergency meeting of the Politburo of the Workers' Party of Korea. It criticized the previous anti-pandemic measures and the decision to introduce a "maximum emergency" quarantine, which implies a nationwide lockdown and border restrictions.









Неизвестная лихорадка: чем заразились более миллиона жителей КНДР


Лихорадку, охватившую Северную Корею, скорее всего, вызвал омикрон-штамм коронавируса, считают специалисты. Неопределенность ситуации связана с отсутствием... РИА Новости, 16.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Hopefully we get an accurate (insert laugh track here) account for the people that said we should have just pretended it was just another Flu and we should not make a big fuss about it.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 16, 2022)

Bank of England officials just told the Treasury Committee they are VERY worried about Long Covid! "Falling participation in the labour market is not a lack of job opportunities, but a rise in long term sickness linked to the pandemic. The issue of Long Covid is very serious."


----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Bank of England officials just told the Treasury Committee they are VERY worried about Long Covid! "Falling participation in the labour market is not a lack of job opportunities, but a rise in long term sickness linked to the pandemic. The issue of Long Covid is very serious."


Nah. Musk says we are all just too lazy here in the West.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Not even a camel milkshake? I would still avoid the monkey milkshakes.


not even chunky monkey?


----------



## HGCC (May 16, 2022)

Where will the truth come out at?


----------



## Shrop84 (May 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Where will the truth come out at?


Soon. Just wait. In the mean time ask yourself why the story of the black guy in a van who ran over white children and elderly got exactly 24 hours of press and never again.


----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

Shrop84 said:


> You're literally retarded. Stop watching fear porn. DJT was and will be again the best president this country has ever seen. Covid has literally killed fewer people than the seasonal flu. When the truth comes out, all of you incapable of critical thinking, who get all of your information from your talking picture boxes, will be quite embarrassed.


You realize Jimdamick nearly died of covid, right?


----------



## HGCC (May 16, 2022)

I dont know why, which story is this?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 16, 2022)

Shrop84 said:


> You're literally retarded. Stop watching fear porn. DJT was and will be again the best president this country has ever seen. Covid has literally killed fewer people than the seasonal flu. When the truth comes out, all of you incapable of critical thinking, who get all of your information from your talking picture boxes, will be quite embarrassed.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 16, 2022)

Shrop84 said:


> You're literally retarded. Stop watching fear porn. DJT was and will be again the best president this country has ever seen. Covid has literally killed fewer people than the seasonal flu. When the truth comes out, all of you incapable of critical thinking, who get all of your information from your talking picture boxes, will be quite embarrassed.


It's obvious that you rode a short bus as a youth, please never get vaccinated.


----------



## HGCC (May 16, 2022)

Come on, tell us more about your views.


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2022)

Shrop84 said:


> You're literally retarded. Stop watching fear porn. DJT was and will be again the best president this country has ever seen. Covid has literally killed fewer people than the seasonal flu. When the truth comes out, all of you incapable of critical thinking, who get all of your information from your talking picture boxes, will be quite embarrassed.


You are joking.

Right?


----------



## Jimdamick (May 17, 2022)

Shrop84 said:


> You're literally retarded.


I'm retarded & you believe that that curse upon mankind was the best POTUS ever?
Jesus fucking Christ, your a fucking sad joke.
Seek help
Nah, don't bother
Your brain is obviously fucked
How much crack/booze did your Mom ingest while you were in her?
A fucking lot apparently
Good
Exist in that deranged mind forever
Have fun


----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2022)

Over 120,000 new infections yesterday in the US and that's with the greatly reduced testing.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2022)

Biomarker associated with Parkinson's & other neurodegenerative disorders found in young long covid patients aged 19-43. 










A case series of cutaneous phosphorylated α-synuclein in Long-COVID POTS - Clinical Autonomic Research







link.springer.com


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2022)

The wife and I got our 4th shot this afternoon. Other than being sleepy from missing my afternoon nap, no side effects.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2022)

Interesting theory that lines up with a lot of what I've read on what covid does to the human body.


----------



## Sativied (May 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Interesting theory that lines up with a lot of what I've read on what covid does to the human body.


Mind posting the gist of it?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Mind posting the gist of it?


Basically if you have any type of autoimmune disorder you have a much higher chance of long covid and maybe a more severe case in general.


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 17, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> View attachment 5134994


just another ideology-driven calumny against science


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> just another ideology-driven calumny against science


Go get another booster so you don't get covid, or long covid or whatever. The science says so.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Go get another booster so you don't get covid, or long covid or whatever. The science says so.


count on it.


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> count on it.


Every six months, just like changing your oil.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2022)

injinji said:


> Every six months, just like changing your oil.


What I don’t get is, what do the first four words even mean? It is pure emotioneering aimed at that man’s base.


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> count on it.


Excellent. I fully support that you have that choice.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Excellent. I fully support that you have that choice.


I fully support your potential to stop carrying water for ideologues who are intent on breaking the republic. The sort of message you posted correlates with Maga/Infowars, destructive liars both.

Also, I’d like your take on what those first four words mean. They don’t bear on vaccines.


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What I don’t get is, what do the first four words even mean? It is pure emotioneering aimed at that man’s base.


When we were going in the health department a lady we know was coming out. She ask what we were doing, but saw the vax cards in our hands and showed us hers. She just shrugged her shoulders and ask, "what else can we do"?


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2022)

injinji said:


> When we were going in the health department a lady we know was coming out. She ask what we were doing, but saw the vax cards in our hands and showed us hers. She just shrugged her shoulders and ask, "what else can we do"?


basically,

vax
don’t stop masking
maintain distance

I have stopped using deodorant. It is an effective distancing tool.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

So over the next few years we should all be stupid as stumps, as the brain damage from multiple infections accumulates, until we're all drooling idiots. If we all get stupid together, will anybody notice?

Republicans will block any vaccine research funding because making people stupid increases their base!









Future COVID variants will likely reinfect us multiple times a year, experts say — unless we invest in new vaccines


COVID-19 is evolving faster than ever before. Experts warn that the time has come to rethink our reliance on the vaccine status quo and double down on next-generation vaccines that can actually stop infection.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> . . . . . . . . . . .I have stopped using deodorant. It is an effective distancing tool.


I haven't used scent or deodorant in at least 20 years. And the last eight or ten years I've used lye soap for washing my body and hair. The old lady who gave the soap to us has died, but we have the recipe for when we run out.


----------



## Bongoloid (May 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So over the next few years we should all be stupid as stumps, as the brain damage from multiple infections accumulates, until we're all drooling idiots. If we all get stupid together, will anybody notice?
> 
> Republicans will block any vaccine research funding because making people stupid increases their base!
> 
> ...











Multiple governments commit to signing WHO pandemic treaty - The Counter Signal


Multiple governments have committed to signing the WHO global pandemic treaty, which will cede health sovereignty to the WHO.




thecountersignal.com













PETITION: Stop the World Health Organization's Pandemic Treaty


Please click the link to complete this form.




form.jotform.com


----------



## Jimdamick (May 18, 2022)

printer said:


> *Experts perplexed over number of people getting long COVID *
> Public health experts are divided over how many people are getting long COVID-19, a potentially debilitating condition that comes after a patient has recovered from the coronavirus.
> 
> Ill effects from the condition can include fatigue, pain, neurological issues and even changes in mental health.
> ...


I really think I have it.
I never regained any weight loss or appetite, have joint pain, tired most of the time & definitely memory loss & simple tasks I now have to stop & contemplate.
I had thought it was just old age kicking in, but the time frame of these issues coincides with me having that fucking curse & then I heard about long term symptoms, which makes sense in my case.
I'm fucking pissed
I don't need this shit at 66


----------



## Jimdamick (May 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> And the last eight or ten years I've used lye soap for washing my body and hair.


Lye soap?
and you make it?

Let me make your life easier.

Use this & your arse will be as clean as a whistle & you'll smell like blooming field of wildflowers in a meadow in Tipperary on a sunny morn.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 18, 2022)

Shrop84 said:


> Soon. Just wait. In the mean time ask yourself why the story of the black guy in a van who ran over white children and elderly got exactly 24 hours of press and never again.


Tell me more about it/give references/links/I want to read about it.

Back it up with facts boyo


----------



## HGCC (May 18, 2022)

That dork was more boring and shorter lived than most.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 18, 2022)

printer said:


> You realize Jimdamick nearly died of covid, right?


To realize something, 1st you must have the ability to do so, which requires some form of intelligence
He has none & that is very evident.
Fucker never got the shot/wore a mask I'll bet
It will catch up with him
Wanna bet?


----------



## Jimdamick (May 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> It's obvious that you rode a short bus as a youth,


They wouldn't let him on, they made his Mom drive him


----------



## Jimdamick (May 18, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You are joking.
> 
> Right?


Nope, not at all
And his views represent over a 1/3 of this country as a whole & over 80% of Republicans
Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)

8 Cases of monkey pox in Spain.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)

Portugal reports 5 cases of monkey pox with 15 more suspected.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)

It is clear that ZeroMonkeypox has failed. We can’t be locked down forever—It is time we learned to live with the virus.


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I fully support your potential to stop carrying water for ideologues who are intent on breaking the republic. The sort of message you posted correlates with Maga/Infowars, destructive liars both.
> 
> Also, I’d like your take on what those first four words mean. They don’t bear on vaccines.


Sounds like nothing more than just your opinion.

And my take on those first four words are simple. I'm not sick, so I see no point in someone making me act like I am sick - ordering mask wearing, trying to make us stay away from friends and family, forcing certain businesses to close while allowing others to remain open, banning funerals for the "common people" banning graduations, etc. And it most certainly applies to this particular horseshit "vaccine" that does fuck all to prevent actually getting the coof while the biden admin decided to try and make getting it mandatory through OSHA or you lose your job. I don't recall my employer making any other vaccine mandatory or requiring proof. Even the BP shit is optional and last time I checked...if we get stuck with a needle it's our choice to go get checked and retested for 6-12 months. They will pay for it, and that is awesome, but it isn't mandatory.

When you're sick, wear your mask, get your shots, stay isolated - or don't. You're an adult and you can decide for yourself. But that's just my opinion. As valid or worthless as yours.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Sounds like nothing more than just your opinion.
> 
> And my take on those first four words are simple. I'm not sick, so I see no point in someone making me act like I am sick - ordering mask wearing, trying to make us stay away from friends and family, forcing certain businesses to close while allowing others to remain open, banning funerals for the "common people" banning graduations, etc. And it most certainly applies to this particular horseshit "vaccine" that does fuck all to prevent actually getting the coof while the biden admin decided to try and make getting it mandatory through OSHA or you lose your job. I don't recall my employer making any other vaccine mandatory or requiring proof. Even the BP shit is optional and last time I checked...if we get stuck with a needle it's our choice to go get checked and retested for 6-12 months. They will pay for it, and that is awesome, but it isn't mandatory.
> 
> ...


oh.
I see.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> basically,
> 
> vax
> don’t stop masking
> ...


How far are you really going take this? Do you wear large quantities of cologne to cover up your BO? That’s the worst .


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How far are you really going take this? Do you wear large quantities of cologne to cover up your BO? That’s the worst .


1) until the pandemic is over
2) no.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 1) until the pandemic is over
> 2) no.


Good god. It’s never going to be over. You should change your name to stinkisneer.lol


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)

Study finds that over 75% of long covid patients were not hospitalized for their initial covid infection according to the NYT.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good god. It’s never going to be over. You should change your name to stinkisneer.lol


It's here to stay and we obviously need better vaccines and treatments, as I said before, then only the stupid need die and a minimum number of the innocent. If they aren't stupid now, they will be after a few go rounds with this fucker in it's various incarnations. New vaccines will mean a new America, as all the Trumpers croak or get too stupid so the can't register to vote.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's here to stay and we obviously need better vaccines and treatments, as I said before, then only the stupid need die and a minimum number of the innocent. If they aren't stupid now, they will be after a few go rounds with this fucker in it's various incarnations. New vaccines will mean a new America, as all the Trumpers croak or get too stupid so the can't register to vote.


We are going to get our 4th shot sometime soon. There is some gossip that our government has run out of funds to produce enough vaccines to meet demands this fall and winter. So now I have to think should I get it as soon as possible before they run out or wait a few more
Months. I get the shot on the Friday to have the weekend to deal with symptoms and rest up. The calculations for every 6 months makes
Me have to do some scheduling . Soo like if I get the shot now then it wears off in Nov and that will be peak time and when supplies might be in high demand. If I wait until Aug or Sept I might be in better shape. Community spread here isn’t hitting yet. I see no positives in the hospital at all. 220 bed hospital. I did take an at home covid test last night and was negative. Place an order
For more yesterday on the government site. So I have like 3 test kits now and getting some more. Currently masking up everywhere i go now. Cancelled my gym membership yesterday .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We are going to get our 4th shot sometime soon. There is some gossip that our government has run out of funds to produce enough vaccines to meet demands this fall and winter. So now I have to think should I get it as soon as possible before they run out or wait a few more
> Months. I get the shot on the Friday to have the weekend to deal with symptoms and rest up. The calculations for every 6 months makes
> Me have to do some scheduling . Soo like if I get the shot now then it wears off in Nov and that will be peak time and when supplies might be in high demand. If I wait until Aug or Sept I might be in better shape. Community spread here isn’t hitting yet. I see no positives in the hospital at all. 220 bed hospital. I did take an at home covid test last night and was negative. Place an order
> For more yesterday on the government site. So I have like 3 test kits now and getting some more. Currently masking up everywhere i go now. Cancelled my gym membership yesterday .


Get the antiviral drugs to knock it down ASAP, if you get it.


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> There is some gossip that our government has run out of funds to produce enough vaccines to meet demands this fall and winter.


At least they have billions left over for war.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> At least they have billions left over for war.


Not billions, Zillions.


----------



## HGCC (May 18, 2022)

We don't and can't run out of money. We can have all the war and vaccines we want.


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 18, 2022)

HGCC said:


> We don't and can't run out of money. We can have all the war and vaccines we want.


I tend to agree with that. Someone saying the govt has run out of money for vaccines sounds a bit more like fear porn.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)

Monkey pox case in Boston, the patient recently traveled to Canada.


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2022)

Bongoloid said:


> Multiple governments commit to signing WHO pandemic treaty - The Counter Signal
> 
> 
> Multiple governments have committed to signing the WHO global pandemic treaty, which will cede health sovereignty to the WHO.
> ...


Boo.

Since you scare so easy I will lessen this one fear for you. The UN has no power without the countries giving it to them. So you can sleep easy at night.


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Lye soap?
> and you make it?
> 
> Let me make your life easier.
> ...


I use lye soap made by the old lady who has since died. I have a couple three dozen bars left, then we will be forced to make some.

I did buy a box of Irish Spring last year. To keep bugs out of the riverhouse. That shit smells way to strong for me to use for washing.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)

13 Suspected cases of monkey pox in Canada, the monkey pox might need it's own thread if this keeps up.


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . When you're sick, wear your mask, get your shots, stay isolated - or don't. You're an adult and you can decide for yourself. But that's just my opinion. As valid or worthless as yours. . . . .


You see there is the rub. When you are sick. As everyone who has been paying attention knows, 60% of cases the folks don't know they have it. So when the cases are high in your area, you wear the mask to protect other folks in case you have it. But you know all that. 

Nice meme btw. Congrats on the 1M dead. Covid could not have done it alone. Folks like you play an important role.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Monkey pox case in Boston, the patient recently traveled to Canada.


That's why I've been craving bananas and had the urge to climb trees!


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> You see there is the rub. When you are sick. As everyone who has been paying attention knows, 60% of cases the folks don't know they have it. So when the cases are high in your area, you wear the mask to protect other folks in case you have it. But you know all that.
> 
> Nice meme btw. Congrats on the 1M dead. Covid could not have done it alone. Folks like you play an important role.


You see there is the rub, you're spreading it too. You think your stupid mask is actually working. A disease so horrible and deadly I gotta get a test to find out if I even have it? I'm not concerned about it, but by all means, if your mask works (lol) then fucking wear it. I ain't stopping you, I encourage you to wear it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> 13 Suspected cases of monkey pox in Canada, the monkey pox might need it's own thread if this keeps up.


Monkeypox cases under investigation in Canada as outbreak spreads in Europe, U.S.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/monkeypox-canada-quebec-europe-us-outbreak-1.6458523


----------



## HGCC (May 18, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> I tend to agree with that. Someone saying the govt has run out of money for vaccines sounds a bit more like fear porn.


Well it's a broad comment. I tend to rant and ramble when people talk about government debt. The only thing the US can do to really fuck themselves is miss a bond payment/not raise the debt ceiling. Beyond that we have a pretty sweet spot within the global economy and can do quite a bit other countries cannot due to our status as the reserve currency.

That brinksmanship we get into every six months or whatever is stupid and self destructive.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)

Turns out that a small pox vaccine protects against monkey pox so I'm safe, good luck lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)

The US government just bought 13 million doses of small pox vaccine.






__





News | Bavarian Nordic







www.bavarian-nordic.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The US government just bought 13 million doses of small pox vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One can never be too careful.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2022)

Sweden reports first monkey pox case. I think this is only the beginning and it is tied to covid. I believe that covid damages the immune system and opens humans up to infections from other viruses,bacteria,funguses,cancer and so on.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2022)

A child with acute respiratory distress syndrome caused by avian influenza H3N8 virus


Recently in this Journal, Li and colleagues showed that wild bird-origin H3N8 avian influenza virus can potentially adapt well to a mammalian host [1]. This suggests that H3N8 virus may pose a potential threat to human health. Several previous studies have also shown that H3N8 virus are...



www.journalofinfection.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2022)

When I worked for that lame Medical Courier company here in Colorado, I received every vaccine known to man July 2019 + boosters. I'm good and will donate my set to a Canadian in need.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2022)

Undisclosed European country orders smallpox vaccine in response to growing outbreak of monkeypox, Danish drugmaker says


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2022)

Covid is now a per-existing condition, if you try to change health insurance or add life insurance or disability insurance they ask if you have had covid now and are declining you, they are probably doing blood tests to check if you have had it.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2022)

Italy reports first confirmed case of monkeypox


----------



## Jimdamick (May 19, 2022)

On Monday the teacher next door to my wife room developed COVID & had to go into isolation & went home to quarantine for 2 weeks.
Tuesday 50% of her students transferred to my wife's classroom to continue with their education.
Today, Thursday, my wife woke up with a sore throat, runny nose & a slight fever.
This afternoon she will be tested.
This is not good.
I'm so fucking sick of this shit I feel like crying
I think I might because that seems to be the only logical thing to do now, nothing else (I tried whiskey & that didn't work) has helped my emotional state.
I'm just so fucking tired.
Say a prayer for her
It couldn't hurt


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Covid is now a per-existing condition, if you try to change health insurance or add life insurance or disability insurance they ask if you have had covid now and are declining you, they are probably doing blood tests to check if you have had it.


How would they know? Antibodies are antibodies..no? * Besides it's against the law*. There is no pre-existing component for health insurance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> How would they know? Antibodies are antibodies..no? * Besides it's against the law*. There is no pre-existing component for health insurance.


If the republicans gain power it will be, the first thing they do will be to fuck their base, because they are con artists and will be bought off by the insurance companies. I figure with their antivaxxer core, the republicans will continue to get hammered by covid and long covid, an expensive proposition!

If a new strain of covid turns more lethal and we come up with better vaccines that Biden pushes, who will refuse them and won't wear masks? Freedumb! So if they lose 10% of their voters, the more red the more dead, where does that leave them in a tight race? They will have to lie, steal and cheat extra special hard to cling to power. With all the other shit that's happened and the insurrection, I'm shocked they are even registering in the polls, much less leading them. However they did vote for Trump, so anything goes, massive corruption, insurrection, sedition and treason are not an issue for their voters, they have a "greater cause".


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the republicans gain power it will be, the first thing they do will be to fuck their base, because they are con artists and will be bought off by the insurance companies. I figure with their antivaxxer core, the republicans will continue to get hammered by covid and long covid, an expensive proposition!
> 
> If a new strain of covid turns more lethal and we come up with better vaccines that Biden pushes, who will refuse them and won't wear masks? Freedumb! So if they lose 10% of their voters, the more red the more dead, where does that leave them in a tight race? They will have to lie, steal and cheat extra special hard to cling to power. With all the other shit that's happened and the insurrection, I'm shocked they are even registering in the polls, much less leading them. However they did vote for Trump, so anything goes, massive corruption, insurrection, sedition and treason are not an issue for their voters, they have a "greater cause".


Well then short of casting my Midterm vote? It really is so insulting to hear the solution from Congress is to contact your Congressman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Well then short of casting my Midterm vote? It really is so insulting to hear the solution from Congress is to contact your Congressman.


You can do much more than vote, it depends on your personal resources in terms of personal qualities and cash. At a minimum you can work a phone bank for a democratic candidate, even in another district, if yours is in the bag. Primaries are the best place to influence policy and the fight between right and left will be fought out there, as patriots of all stripes become democrats. Middle of the road, responsible government is the way forward and avoid reactionary forces. Society's only change so fast and somethings simply need to die with the people carrying them in their heads. Make the important changes to protect democracy first and gain some control over social division and disinformation for profit. These people not only profit from promoting social tribalism, they create it out of thin air and amplify it endlessly.


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Italy reports first confirmed case of monkeypox


I'm not usually the crazy off the wall guy. But. . . . . . . . has there been cases showing up in countries not helping Ukraine in the war?


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You can do much more than vote, it depends on your personal resources in terms of personal qualities and cash. At a minimum you can work a phone bank for a democratic candidate, even in another district, if yours is in the bag. Primaries are the best place to influence policy and the fight between right and left will be fought out there, as patriots of all stripes become democrats. Middle of the road, responsible government is the way forward and avoid reactionary forces. Society's only change so fast and somethings simply need to die with the people carrying them in their heads. Make the important changes to protect democracy first and gain some control over social division and disinformation for profit. These people not only profit from promoting social tribalism, they create it out of thin air and amplify it endlessly.


I just told the Asian Lyft guy Trump wants to take his SS..he brought it up that he can't wait..he's 57..the right wants to take it away or negotiate every five years..encourage everyone in your family to vote..he just moved from Orange County..he can't afford any longer.

I'm like software that runs in the background and accomplish way more than phone bank shit by talking eye to eye.

Thank you for the suggestion though.


----------



## nuskool89 (May 19, 2022)

'Reassuring' data suggests Johnson & Johnson vaccine may still have a role to play against Covid-19 | CNN


The US public and even some health experts may have underestimated the Covid-19 vaccine made by Janssen, a division of Johnson & Johnson, new data shows. And there's emerging evidence that it could still play an important role ahead.




www.cnn.com





The second part of this article is why I sought out/picked the J&J over the mrna options last year. I read similar predictions that have now become fact, back in summer 2021. I got my 1st dose in September 2021 then a second in December 2021. No more boosters for me.

“Barouch told CNN that he “wasn’t surprised at all” to see that the durability of the Johnson & Johnson vaccine appears to be last longer than that of the mRNA vaccines – Pfizer/BioNTech and Moderna – based on the incidence of breakthrough infections.
The mRNA vaccine technology has been shown to quickly elicit a potent and robust immune response after vaccination, but that can wane over time. Johnson & Johnson’s virus-vector platform may not spark as powerful of an immune response in the short term, but it is known to have strong durability.
“Over time, the efficacy of the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines goes down, the efficacy of the J&J vaccines remains stable, and so it is exactly as you would predict: that they will converge and they will then cross,” Barouch said.
The J&J vaccine also might have “a particular edge,” he said.
“The immune system is actually made of two arms: the antibodies side and the T cells. And the type of T cells that are critical for prevention of serious illness are called CD8 T cells,” Barouch said. “The J&J vaccine raises better CD8 T cells than the Pfizer and other mRNA vaccines, so the J&J vaccine might have a particular edge for variants like Omicron that largely escaped from antibody responses.”


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2022)

I had two Pfizer with a J&J booster, study showed the combo offered the best protection.


----------



## Sativied (May 19, 2022)

Covid cases dropped below 1000 for one day in NL, back at 1400 today. It’s been pretty steady in terms of infections for 3 weeks, ~1200 daily average.

Waste water measurements confirms it’s been steady but not gone. 0-4 daily deaths and ICU admissions, only 26 covid patients on ICU atm (1250 beds max). Only masks I’ve seen lately was across the border in Germany, where about half still wears a mask. No sign of covid left here, barely any mention of long covid, yet everyone assumes at best it takes till Sep for the next major wave and again the government will not be fully prepared.

Covid emergency laws ended last week, government can no longer impose lockdowns or other measures at least till a majority agrees and the whole circus restarts. It’ll be hard to roll that back quickly given certain demographics that have been publicized…

It’s festival season, lots of major festivals coming up with tens of thousands of visitors. Ones that were postponed for 2 years, all sold out. Many outdoors, but also many indoors. The only thing that can stand in the way of a summer of love now is a sexually transmitted disease from monkeys.









Monkeypox alert in Spain after 23 people show symptoms


Health ministry says cases yet to be confirmed and come after the viral infection detected in UK and Portugal




www.theguardian.com





The good news is the cases in UK are “_milder than the more severe strain_”


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Covid cases dropped below 1000 for one day in NL, back at 1400 today. It’s been pretty steady in terms of infections for 3 weeks, ~1200 daily average.
> View attachment 5135951
> Waste water measurements confirms it’s been steady but not gone. 0-4 daily deaths and ICU admissions, only 26 covid patients on ICU atm (1250 beds max). Only masks I’ve seen lately was across the border in Germany, where about half still wears a mask. No sign of covid left here, barely any mention of long covid, yet everyone assumes at best it takes till Sep for the next major wave and again the government will not be fully prepared.
> 
> ...


In my rural pocket of California, I was the one person masking today when i visited rhe grocery store. I will continue until there are no more variant spikes. I fear long Covid and think I’m a candidate for it. I wear the mask.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2022)

In 1918, the crazy people thought the Spanish flu was from Bayer aspirin or a Uboat.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 19, 2022)

Shortage of Contrast for C/T Scans due to shut down in China.

"Call back in two months."


----------



## Budley Doright (May 20, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> She has it & feels like she has a bad cold & I think I'm fucked.
> 
> We shared a pipe last night & made love.
> 
> ...


I hope you guys are ok Jim!!! . With all the shit us old guys have to watch for this virus is the last thing we need FFS. (no pun intended) I know it is morbid but the last couple of years my mindset is now “oh well, it’s been a great run”. . And WTF…… MONKEY FUCKING POX!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to Anti-Vaxxer Burning Daughter’s Concert Tickets to Own the Libs*


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Shortage of Contrast for C/T Scans due to shut down in China.
> 
> "Call back in two months."


do they need time to barium all?


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2022)

Governors Association wanted everything open to nothing stocked..inflation to recession and now all those Governors will have egg on their faces because nobody is travelling this summer and American tourism will suffer.

Monkey Poxis the new Malarkey.


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Texas Paul REACTS to Anti-Vaxxer Burning Daughter’s Concert Tickets to Own the Libs*


There was one a few years back where the issue was the laptop..you can guess the rest.


----------



## schuylaar (May 20, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Shortage of Contrast for C/T Scans due to shut down in China.
> 
> "Call back in two months."


MRI PRN

You don't happen to live in a red state, do you?


----------



## Budley Doright (May 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Texas Paul REACTS to Anti-Vaxxer Burning Daughter’s Concert Tickets to Own the Libs*


Thanks for this, I’ve found a new hero of the people lol. Sent link to my Republican buddy in Colorado but he hasn’t responded yet lol.


----------



## printer (May 20, 2022)

*Mice that recovered from coronavirus showed signs of Parkinson's disease*
Movement Disorders: SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus may be a risk factor for Parkinson's disease

The SARS-CoV-2 virus may be able to increase the risk of brain degeneration similar to that seen in Parkinson's disease. This conclusion was reached by scientists at Thomas Jefferson University , who studied the effect of the virus on the brains of genetically modified mice expressing the human ACE2 receptor. The results of the study were published in the journal Movement Disorders.

ACE2 is a protein on the surface of some cell types that binds to the coronavirus S protein, allowing SARS-CoV-2 to enter the inside of the cell, where it begins to multiply. To study the pathological process, scientists use K18-hACE2 transgenic mice, which are susceptible to coronavirus infection and suffer from respiratory and other symptoms that are also observed in humans.









У переболевших коронавирусом мышей заметили признаки болезни Паркинсона


Вирус SARS-CoV-2, возможно, способен повышать риск дегенерации мозга, схожей с тем, что наблюдается при болезни Паркинсона. К такому выводу пришли ученые Университета Томаса Джефферсона, которые изучили влияние вируса на мозг генетически модифицированных мышей, экспрессирующих человеческий...




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Grandpapy (May 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> MRI PRN
> 
> You don't happen to live in a red state, do you?


Nah, UCD in Sacramento, it was on the welcoming phone message.

Talk about a profit loss, they had streamlined that cash cow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Thanks for this, I’ve found a new hero of the people lol. Sent link to my Republican buddy in Colorado but he hasn’t responded yet lol.


I watched one of his rants and thought he was funny and spot on, just the kinda image that would get a certain type watching and listening...


----------



## Jimdamick (May 20, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> my mindset is now “oh well, it’s been a great run”.


Yea, right?

Fuck it

I had fun 

I pretty much have laid out my soul to you guy's & you might have gotten a gist of what my exitance has been like , good & bad.

I think I'm slightly ahead on the good meter,

Nah, fuck it

This life basically sucked, but being Irish, that's a common feeling (sad but true)

But whose life has actually been without calamity at one point or another, it's all how you deal with it.

I pretty much wouldn't change much that I did, and I did a lot  (been told write a book)

So, I'm getting tested this afternoon & getting a fucking booster which I neglected to do so far 

I've have dodged more than a few bullets & actually I can't figure out why I'm still standing.

To be tortured by God with exuberance?


Just got the results back

Both myself & son have the COVID 19 variant

God fuckingdamn man, just fucking once give me a fucking break.

Not in this lifetime, me thinks (no fucking prayers for me/just my wife and kid)

God can suck my dick  (Yea, fuck you God/what more are you going to do to me? Kill me?/go right the fuck ahead/let's get it over with)


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Shortage of Contrast for C/T Scans due to shut down in China.
> 
> "Call back in two months."


I'm afraid we will be short on lots of things before the supply chain works it kinks out.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 21, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, right?
> 
> Fuck it
> 
> ...


Damn JImdamick,another FKN Covid diagnosis,hope it's milder than your last 15 rounder also for the kid,I'm an adoptee w/polish,german,+hungarian blood,but my mom was pure Irish and she and all Irish possess unbreakable spirit,I think you will be fine.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 21, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Damn JImdamick,another FKN Covid diagnosis,hope it's milder than your last 15 rounder also for the kid,I'm an adoptee w/polish,german,+hungarian blood,but my mom was pure Irish and she and all Irish possess unbreakable spirit,I think you will be fine.


Thank you my friend,
James


----------



## captainmorgan (May 21, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 22, 2022)

https://www.kurdistan24.net/en/story/28422-%27Iraq-records-90-infected-and-18-deaths-of-Viral-Hemorrhagic-Fever%27:-Health-Ministry


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> https://www.kurdistan24.net/en/story/28422-%27Iraq-records-90-infected-and-18-deaths-of-Viral-Hemorrhagic-Fever%27:-Health-Ministry


I wonder what would happen if a cold was mixed with Ebola..what would we get?


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Sounds like nothing more than just your opinion.
> 
> And my take on those first four words are simple. I'm not sick, so I see no point in someone making me act like I am sick - ordering mask wearing, trying to make us stay away from friends and family, forcing certain businesses to close while allowing others to remain open, banning funerals for the "common people" banning graduations, etc. And it most certainly applies to this particular horseshit "vaccine" that does fuck all to prevent actually getting the coof while the biden admin decided to try and make getting it mandatory through OSHA or you lose your job. I don't recall my employer making any other vaccine mandatory or requiring proof. Even the BP shit is optional and last time I checked...if we get stuck with a needle it's our choice to go get checked and retested for 6-12 months. They will pay for it, and that is awesome, but it isn't mandatory.
> 
> ...


Why should I listen to somebody who bases their decision on emotion and morality?


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2022)

Bongoloid said:


> Multiple governments commit to signing WHO pandemic treaty - The Counter Signal
> 
> 
> Multiple governments have committed to signing the WHO global pandemic treaty, which will cede health sovereignty to the WHO.
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I wonder what would happen if a cold was mixed with Ebola..what would we get?


Ecola?


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5137229











The Counter Signal


QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Ecola?


The answer is what we have now imo.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The answer is what we have now imo.


Unexpected and interesting response. Both target the circulatory system. I wonder if there is such a thing as long Ebola.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Unexpected and interesting response. Both target the circulatory system. I wonder if there is such a thing as long Ebola.


I hear it is a short illness with one outcome most often.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hear it is a short illness with one outcome most often.


Some survive it.


----------



## injinji (May 22, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5136722


When the home testing became free and easy, I told the wife we would never know the true number of cases.


----------



## injinji (May 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Ecola?


E-cola. With a nice electronic fizz and half the calories.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> E-cola. With a nice electronic fizz and half the calories.


least it isn’t cokevid


----------



## Sativied (May 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The answer is what we have now imo.


That’s not an opinion.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Why should I listen to somebody who bases their decision on emotion and morality?* STUPIDITY*



FIFY


----------



## captainmorgan (May 24, 2022)

The UK has a BA4 sub-variant with a 271% growth advantage over BA2L it contains 2 significant mutations in spike: L452R (seen also in Delta) and another: First detected in South Africa: it is now picking up pace drastically. 

Adding spike Delta spike L452R mutation to Omicron has been shown to produce more severe disease, be more infectious and better at evading alleged immunity:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

How Three Mutations Work Together To Spur New COVID-19 Variants


Like storm waves battering a ship, new versions of the SARS-CoV-2 virus, which causes COVID-19, have buffeted the world one after another. Recently, scientists keeping tabs on these variants noticed a trend: Many carry the same set of three mutations. In a new study published in the American Chemica



scitechdaily.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 26, 2022)

Over 200,000 new covid cases yesterday and that's with limited testing. The CDC says 20% of infections will result in long covid.


----------



## schuylaar (May 26, 2022)

Sativied said:


> That’s not an opinion.


It's been my opinion all along.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's been my opinion all along.


I’m not up on the genomics, but it is my impression that the viruses are different enough that combinations are not likely.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 26, 2022)

Hand foot and mouth disease in Asia has seen a twenty fold increase.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Hand foot and mouth disease in Asia has seen a twenty fold increase.


If it's foot in mouth, then the republicans are fucked.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 26, 2022)

Democratic Republic of Congo reports Ebola, Cholera, Measles, Monkeypox, Plague and Typhoid outbreaks. 

Well they warned us that climate change would do this.


----------



## schuylaar (May 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not up on the genomics, but it is my impression that the viruses are different enough that combinations are not likely.











Antigenic shift - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 27, 2022)

*You Are Going to Get COVID Again … And Again … And Again*
Will the danger mount each time, or will it fade away?
Read in The Atlantic: https://apple.news/AOzEw47DuRDyt68wGGmdYag


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> *You Are Going to Get COVID Again … And Again … And Again*
> Will the danger mount each time, or will it fade away?
> Read in The Atlantic: https://apple.news/AOzEw47DuRDyt68wGGmdYag


I wear a mask at any place that's not home or outside + others have started as well little by little..I imagine they're the readers.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2022)

Polio outbreak in Pakistan.


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Polio outbreak in Pakistan.


I've noticed the squirrels are losing the fur on their tails some have no fur at all; one I saw today had an orange tail. They seem very thin too.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I've noticed the squirrels are losing the fur on their tails some have no fur at all; one I saw today had an orange tail. They seem very thin too.


oh please not orange


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> oh please not orange


He ran away too fast for photo; I will now be on the hunt for the elusive Colorado Orange Tailed Squirrel...I know where he lives.

The Rockies squirrels have black ears but that's normal.

Where do all the old squirrels go from last year? These look like spring squirrels, skinny smaller not much fur on the tail; some with no fur on they're tail.


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> *You Are Going to Get COVID Again … And Again … And Again*
> Will the danger mount each time, or will it fade away?
> Read in The Atlantic: https://apple.news/AOzEw47DuRDyt68wGGmdYag


This is how how it all possibly crumbles: War, Famine and Disease if anything there is a culling. America has over 1M dead..white18year olds get gunz and drive to minority areas to make a point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> *You Are Going to Get COVID Again … And Again … And Again*
> Will the danger mount each time, or will it fade away?
> Read in The Atlantic: https://apple.news/AOzEw47DuRDyt68wGGmdYag


There are vaccines in development that target multiple paths that are more fundamental to the viruses functioning than the rapidly mutating spike proteins and make escape unlikely. We need better vaccines and antiviral drugs, looks like the "cure for the common cold" could become serious business and perhaps worth many billions globally?

It could become like the common cold, but I'd hedge my bets, compared to the cost of the war in Ukraine, we spend shit on this research. The cost of this pandemic was far more than most wars, in terms of both blood and treasure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I've noticed the squirrels are losing the fur on their tails some have no fur at all; one I saw today had an orange tail. They seem very thin too.


Call the state wildlife department, they will probably give you an explanation or it is on their website, they monitor these things.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are vaccines in development that target multiple paths that are more fundamental to the viruses functioning than the rapidly mutating spike proteins and make escape unlikely. We need better vaccines and antiviral drugs, looks like the "cure for the common cold" could become serious business and perhaps worth many billions globally?
> 
> It could become like the common cold, but I'd hedge my bets, compared to the cost of the war in Ukraine, we spend shit on this research. The cost of this pandemic was far more than most wars, in terms of both blood and treasure.


I think that the nasal mist vaccines currently being trialed are going to be the best hope of ending Covid, as there is hope that these vaccines will be effective in preventing infection which would be an improvement on the current vaccines which are now not preventing infection nor symptoms but stopping serious illness and death.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I think that the nasal mist vaccines currently being trialed are going to be the best hope of ending Covid, as there is hope that these vaccines will be effective in preventing infection which would be an improvement on the current vaccines which are now not preventing infection nor symptoms but stopping serious illness and death.


We won't end covid, but we might be able to live with it, the easy way with better vaccines, or the natural way, with it's toll of misery, suffering and death. Covid is here to stay, it's endemic now and will live on in animals, if wiped out in humans, which is unlikely. Somethings ya can't stuff back in Pandora's box, once the lid is lifted.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We won't end covid, but we might be able to live with it, the easy way with better vaccines, or the natural way, with it's toll of misery, suffering and death. Covid is here to stay, it's endemic now and will live on in animals, if wiped out in humans, which is unlikely. Somethings ya can't stuff back in Pandora's box, once the lid is lifted.


Your usually the voice of optimism,let's hope these nasal vaccines are on the money,they attack and defend where covid gets it's foothold in the nasal cavity,so if any hope exists that is where it is,I hope it works cause I just came from the market(I wore a doubled up surgical mask) and the number of people masking now is incredibly low in spite of the recent warning of high transmission now taking place,people don't seem to give a shit anymore.


----------



## Fogdog (May 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> He ran away too fast for photo; I will now be on the hunt for the elusive Colorado Orange Tailed Squirrel...I know where he lives.
> 
> The Rockies squirrels have black ears but that's normal.
> 
> Where do all the old squirrels go from last year? These look like spring squirrels, skinny smaller not much fur on the tail; some with no fur on they're tail.


good one. 

What you just described is a rat.


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> oh please not orange


Well I went out there armed with a bag of nuts, crackers and dried figs...i found the little fucker..ran out of everything and was just about to give up he ran in front of me across the road.


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> good one.
> 
> What you just described is a rat.


I'm just the messenger and RIU Official Photo Journalist.

That's why I'm worried..why are the squirrels starting to look like rats..losing their hair? The Orange Tail is genetic probably squirrel version of albino.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I'm just the messenger and RIU Official Photo Journalist.
> 
> That's why I'm worried..why are the squirrels starting to look like rats..losing their hair? The Orange Tail is genetic probably squirrel version of albino.


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5140979


his tail is supposed to be the color of his coat like the one above..that's what makes Orange Tail unique. I did chase him down for you so a 'heart' rather than a standard 'like' (or meme) would've been nicer


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are vaccines in development that target multiple paths that are more fundamental to the viruses functioning than the rapidly mutating spike proteins and make escape unlikely. We need better vaccines and antiviral drugs, looks like the "cure for the common cold" could become serious business and perhaps worth many billions globally?
> 
> It could become like the common cold, but I'd hedge my bets, compared to the cost of the war in Ukraine, we spend shit on this research. The cost of this pandemic was far more than most wars, in terms of both blood and treasure.


and gee, who do we have to thank for that? President Zero Cases..remember when?


----------



## Fogdog (May 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Well I went out there armed with a bag of nuts, crackers and dried figs...i found the little fucker..ran out of everything and was just about to give up he ran in front of me across the road.View attachment 5140965


that is a rat.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 29, 2022)

Deadly nose-bleed fever shocks Iraq as cases surge


Spraying a cow with pesticides, health workers target blood-sucking ticks at the heart of Iraq's worst detected outbreak of a fever that causes people to bleed to death.




medicalxpress.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Deadly nose-bleed fever shocks Iraq as cases surge
> 
> 
> Spraying a cow with pesticides, health workers target blood-sucking ticks at the heart of Iraq's worst detected outbreak of a fever that causes people to bleed to death.
> ...


Pesticides sprayed on a cow?  

What do you get when you mix the aerosol spread of a cold with Ebola?


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> that is a rat.


When my Uncle Dick was a teenager he went out shooting squirrels. He didn't have a game bag so he was carrying the ones he shot by the tail. When he got home the fur had rubbed off their tails, making them look like rats. He decided he didn't want anymore squirrel. He never ate it again.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> When my Uncle Dick was a teenager he went out shooting squirrels. He didn't have a game bag so he was carrying the ones he shot by the tail. When he got home the fur had rubbed off their tails, making them look like rats. He decided he didn't want anymore squirrel. He never ate it again.


I've had squirrel a few times at wild game dinners over the years, but never hunted/trapped them. Seasoned/prepared properly, just about anything is edible. Mom ate dirt while pregnant, for minerals I'm guessing.

My boy Jabba won't eat it, but his sister will.


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I've had squirrel a few times at wild game dinners over the years, but never hunted/trapped them. Seasoned/prepared properly, just about anything is edible. Mom ate dirt while pregnant, for minerals I'm guessing.
> 
> My boy Jabba won't eat it, but his sister will.
> View attachment 5141458


I ate a lot of squirrel when I was young. Back then you could shoot Fox squirrels. They are easily twice the size of the grays, so you didn't have to get as many. Now they are protected. As they should be. There is a pair down the road, but all in all, you very rarely see them anymore.


----------



## schuylaar (May 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> that is a rat.


He/She's MAGAnificent


----------



## schuylaar (May 30, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I've had squirrel a few times at wild game dinners over the years, but never hunted/trapped them. Seasoned/prepared properly, just about anything is edible. Mom ate dirt while pregnant, for minerals I'm guessing.
> 
> My boy Jabba won't eat it, but his sister will.
> View attachment 5141458


What is a pica craving?


Pica happens when you get *unusual cravings to eat things that aren't food, such as ice or clay*. It may be a sign of inadequate nutritional intake. Pica is more common in pregnant women because your body has increased nutritional needs during pregnancy.Nov 29, 2020

*Pica in Pregnancy: Causes, Risks, and More - Healthline*
https://www.healthline.com › health › pica-in-pregnancy



Search for: What is a pica craving?


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What is a pica craving?
> 
> 
> Pica happens when you get *unusual cravings to eat things that aren't food, such as ice or clay*. It may be a sign of inadequate nutritional intake. Pica is more common in pregnant women because your body has increased nutritional needs during pregnancy.Nov 29, 2020
> ...


Mamma said she ate a lot of dill pickles and ice cream when she was carrying me.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2022)

Reports of over a thousand cases in India.










Mystery 'tomato flu' outbreak in children sparks panic


HEALTH authorities in India are on high alert after a mysterious illness has broken out with symptoms similar to monkeypox.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2022)

New subvariant BA.5.3.1.1 has been renamed BE.1 and it looks like big trouble. Not only does it evade immunity and is highly infectious it's also claimed to damage the immune system more than previous variants.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2022)

Monkeypox is now in 9 US states,it's spreading and is not going to magically disappear.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2022)

Use of an extended KDIGO definition to diagnose acute kidney injury in patients with COVID-19: A multinational study using the ISARIC–WHO clinical characterisation protocol


Marina Wainstein and colleagues examine acute kidney injury (AKI) incidence, severity, and outcomes among patients with COVID-19 using both a traditional and extended definition of AKI.




journals.plos.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2022)

Long COVID is associated with extensive in-vivo neuroinflammation on [18F]DPA-714 PET


A significant number of COVID-19 patients develop ‘long COVID’, a condition defined by long-lasting debilitating, often neurological, symptoms. The pathophysiology of long COVID is unknown. Here we present in-vivo evidence of widespread neuroinflammation in long COVID, using a quantitative...




www.medrxiv.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2022)

The CDC is shutting down covid reporting for 2 weeks for what they are calling a system update, probably just a new plan to hide the true numbers, and just like magic it will go away.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2022)

The ONS in the UK says that over 8% of triple vaccinated people are self reporting with long covid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 7, 2022)

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article262129007.html


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 7, 2022)

1 in 4 symptomatic children hit by long COVID, says new study


Data from more than 80,000 children with COVID suggests a quarter of them had symptoms that lingered for at least 4-12 weeks.




www.euronews.com


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2022)

Enough war. How about some cheery news?
*New versions of omicron variant gaining ground in US *
Omicron COVID-19 subvariants BA.4 and BA.5 represent an increasing amount of new infections in the country, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, though it’s unclear what the impact will be.

New estimates from the CDC show that for the week ending June 4, the two subvariants combined accounted for 13 percent of all new U.S. cases. That’s an increase from the combined 7.5 percent estimated for the week ending May 28.

During the week ending June 4, BA.5 accounted for an estimated 7.6 percent of cases and BA.4 accounted for 5.4 percent of cases, up from 4.2 percent and 3.3 percent, respectively, the previous week.

Data on BA.4 and BA.5 are limited, though early evidence suggests they are more infectious and may be able to evade some of the immunity people have acquired from being infected with other variants. There isn’t evidence to show they cause more severe disease.

It’s still unclear what the rise in the new variants means for the trajectory of the U.S. pandemic, though some public health experts think BA.4 and BA.5 will soon become the dominant subvariants and prolong the current wave of infections. The majority of cases right now are being driven by the omicron subvariants BA.2.12.1 and BA.2.

COVID-19 cases have risen in the U.S. to around 100,000 per day, though the real number could be as much as five times higher given that many go unreported.

There are also regional differences in the rise of the new subvariants. In the southern region comprised of Louisiana, Texas, Arkansas, Oklahoma and New Mexico, BA.4 and BA. 5 account for about 22 percent of all infections.








New versions of omicron variant gaining ground in US


Omicron COVID-19 subvariants BA.4 and BA.5 represent an increasing number of new infections in the country, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), though it’s uncl…




thehill.com





*So if you already had omicron, can a new subvariant like BA.4 or BA.5 get you sick again?*
It’s possible, especially if you were sickened with omicron back in December 2021 or January 2022 — six months and several subvariants ago.

Limited studies show BA.4 and BA.5 are likely to reinfect unvaccinated people whose only immunity from the virus comes from a prior infection with BA.1 (the first type of omicron).

The same studies showed vaccinated people appeared to be better protected against reinfection with BA.4 and BA.5, however, “protection derived from currently available vaccines does wane over time against the Omicron variant,” writes the ECDC.

A booster shot can help with that waning immunity, Inglesby said. Only one-third of Americans have received a booster shot against the virus.

These studies also only looked at prior protection from BA.1, and right now the U.S. is in the middle of a surge of BA.2 — yet another omicron strain.

“It’s possible BA.4 and BA.5 could create a surge on top of a surge, but it’s very difficult to know this because we don’t understand whether the collective immunity provided by BA.2.12.1 will protect against BA.4 and BA.5,” said Inglesby.








CDC tracking 2 more omicron variants: What to know about BA.4, BA.5


On Tuesday, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention added two new subvariants to its online tracker: BA.4 and BA.5.




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 8, 2022)

Big BA5 surge in the UK right now.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 9, 2022)

Gee, I wonder what could be causing this.










Doctors baffled by Sudden Adult Death Syndrome (SADS) in healthy young people


DOCTORS in Australia are developing the country’s first SADS registry after an increase in healthy young people dying from Sudden Adult Death Syndrome.




euroweeklynews.com


----------



## Sativied (Jun 10, 2022)

Ugh… In NL:



That’s with less reporting, numbers are incomplete. Bottom was 700-ish, mostly around 1000 for almost 2 months. Still just a fraction of the 50k-100k daily infections in Jan-Feb but it looks bad. ICU admissions only 2-3 per days, deaths lower, looks like those will be going up again soon. Virus particles in wastewater doubled compared to a month ago  Experts expect a summer wave…


----------



## printer (Jun 10, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Ugh… In NL:
> 
> View attachment 5147422
> 
> That’s with less reporting, numbers are incomplete. Bottom was 700-ish, mostly around 1000 for almost 2 months. Still just a fraction of the 50k-100k daily infections in Jan-Feb but it looks bad. ICU admissions only 2-3 per days, deaths lower, looks like those will be going up again soon. Virus particles in wastewater doubled compared to a month ago  Experts expect a summer wave…


And then the fall wave, oh wait, you guys are backwards there on the other side of the equator.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2022)

All I did was ask if I could get tested. They asked me a few questions. I was then informed to leave the building within 10 minutes and someone will be waiting to test me in my car. Stay home and isolate myself for 5 days. On day 5 they will call and ask about how I am feeling and then determine the next steps . 
I went home and tested myself negative. I am still out for 5 days. This is unbelievable. Lol,


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2022)

printer said:


> And then the fall wave, oh wait, you guys are backwards there on the other side of the equator.


Netherlands, not down under


----------



## printer (Jun 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Netherlands, not down under


Oops, thinking New Zealand. Not sure why.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2022)

printer said:


> Oops, thinking New Zealand. Not sure why.


When I walk through the grocery store, my eyes often take an imprint of a product, that my brain then processes into something more or less inappropriate.


----------



## printer (Jun 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> When I walk through the grocery store, my eyes often take an imprint of a product, that my brain then processes into something more or less inappropriate.


We had a new employee that I was suppose to have follow me around at work, show him the ropes. I think it might habe been the second or third day and we were walking though a busier section of the place. We saw an angel from heaven that just knocked us out. He looked at me and said, "Are you thinking what I am thinking?" I turned to him and high fived him one saying, "Tag team!"

Shocked even him, we got along great after that. Oops, that one slipped out.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 11, 2022)

A testing lab in Austin Texas says that positive test rates now are higher than the first 3 waves and nearing the January omicron peak. Here's a question for you to ask, with all that the CDC now knows about the damage covid does and the rates of long covid. Why do they continue to end public health measures to stop the spread of covid?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A testing lab in Austin Texas says that positive test rates now are higher than the first 3 waves and nearing the January omicron peak. Here's a question for you to ask, with all that the CDC now knows about the damage covid does and the rates of long covid. Why do they continue to end public health measures to stop the spread of covid?


To keep money flowing . It’s not as deadly as it use to be? People aren’t getting intubated anymore ? and if they are your not hearing about it or the death rate. My hospital sent me home from work and told me not to come back for 5 days because I shared the break room with covid people. All I wanted was to be tested. I had a runny nose, fatigue like i always do.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> my brain then processes into something more or less inappropriate.


You have to admit it's entertaining, isn't it?
Personally, they (perverse thoughts) make me smile


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> All I did was ask if I could get tested. They asked me a few questions. I was then informed to leave the building within 10 minutes and someone will be waiting to test me in my car. Stay home and isolate myself for 5 days. On day 5 they will call and ask about how I am feeling and then determine the next steps .
> I went home and tested myself negative. I am still out for 5 days. This is unbelievable. Lol,


Typhoid Amber!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A testing lab in Austin Texas says that positive test rates now are higher than the first 3 waves and nearing the January omicron peak. Here's a question for you to ask, with all that the CDC now knows about the damage covid does and the rates of long covid. Why do they continue to end public health measures to stop the spread of covid?


The public is burned out, most people who care are vaxxed and boosted, hospitalizations are low and so are death rates as far as I know, at least for the vaxxed. We only had one booster so far for those under 70, probably another in the fall. Most people aren't wearing masks inside public places, but I do. There are also medications, antiviral drugs that are having an impact too. Other waves are out there though and they will be passing through. There is still a lot of research being done on more effective vaccines, antibodies and antiviral drugs.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2022)

A study of the hepatitis cases seen in Israel reveals they were likely a delayed consequence of COVID-19, a blind man could see that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2022)

Japanese doctor warns of potentially fatal COVID-related brain damage in children - The Mainichi


UTSUNOMIYA -- Following cases in east Japan's Tochigi Prefecture in which a young girl died and another suffered paralysis from




mainichi.jp


----------



## injinji (Jun 13, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> All I did was ask if I could get tested. They asked me a few questions. I was then informed to leave the building within 10 minutes and someone will be waiting to test me in my car. Stay home and isolate myself for 5 days. On day 5 they will call and ask about how I am feeling and then determine the next steps .
> I went home and tested myself negative. I am still out for 5 days. This is unbelievable. Lol,


Paid?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> Paid?


Not sure yet. I will find out soon. It’s California so I expect full compensation. Lol


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2022)

The last time the mortality rate was this high in the US was in WWII.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The last time the mortality rate was this high in the US was in WWII.


Well there is a cold civil war that helped a lot to kill a million Americans. The last time I checked America, mostly thanks to Trump, had 3 times the per capita covid death rate as Canada and we were average. If someone like Biden was President when covid hit the death rate would probably be about the same as Canada and a lot of the bullshit that killed people would never have got going and took hold.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2022)

Some scientists are now saying covid is antigenic sin, not good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Some scientists are now saying covid is antigenic sin, not good.


WTF? Sin is not a scientific term or concept.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> WTF? Sin is not a scientific term or concept.











Original antigenic sin - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Original antigenic sin - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking Catholic scientists, probably Jesuit trained!  I though Francis Collins dreamed it up!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2022)

Dr. Fauci has tested positive for COVID-19, has mild symptoms


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Dr. Fauci has tested positive for COVID-19, has mild symptoms


This is unbelievable. I never thought he would get it. This is heartbreaking. Thing is everyone is getting who’s dying, who is getting intubated? . And he was boosted 2 times. Hopefully the boost helps reduce his symptoms.


----------



## efi2 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

efi2 said:


>


I see Jimmy Dork doesn't work for RT any more, since the Russians were kicked out. Antivaxxers are losers, a better vaccine and a new lethal wave of covid should finish the fools off.


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2022)

efi2 said:


>


I hear Russia did better.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2022)

Extremely drug resistant gonorrhea that originated in southeast Asia has spread to Europe.


----------



## printer (Jun 17, 2022)

*Omicron less likely to cause long COVID than delta: study *
The omicron variant of the coronavirus is substantially less likely than the earlier delta variant to cause long COVID symptom, according to a new study. 

The study from researchers in the United Kingdom published in The Lancet finds that 4.5 percent of omicron cases resulted in long COVID, compared to 10.8 percent of delta cases. 

While on one hand it is good news that the currently circulating omicron variant is less likely to cause long COVID than the earlier delta variant, the study also shows there still is a significant chance of getting long COVID, even with omicron. 

“The Omicron variant appears substantially less likely to cause Long-COVID than previous variants but still 1 in 23 people who catch COVID-19 go on to have symptoms for more than four weeks,” Claire Steves, the study’s lead author and a researcher at King’s College London, said in a statement. “Given the numbers of people affected it’s important that we continue to support them at work, at home and within the [health system].” 

In addition, because the omicron variant spreads more easily and infects more people, the total number of long COVID cases was actually higher during the omicron period, the study found. For each individual, though, the odds of getting long COVID are lower. 

he new study in The Lancet helps to put some numbers on the likelihood. It examined over 50,000 omicron cases and over 40,000 delta cases. 

The potential for lingering symptoms is a major remaining concern with COVID-19, given vaccines, booster shots, and treatments have helped to greatly reduce the risk of death. 

“Omicron appears to cause less severe acute illness than previous variants, at least in vaccinated populations,” the study states. “However, the potential for large numbers of people to experience long-term symptoms is a major concern, and health and workforce planners need information urgently to appropriately scale resource allocation.” 








Omicron less likely to cause long COVID than delta: study


The omicron variant of the coronavirus is substantially less likely than the earlier delta variant to cause symptoms of long COVID-19, according to a new study. The study from researchers in the …




thehill.com


----------



## efi2 (Jun 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Jimmy Dork doesn't work for RT any more, since the Russians were kicked out. Antivaxxers are losers, a better vaccine and a new lethal wave of covid should finish the fools off.


You mean the tyt( the young turks)? So what is in those vaccine that are keeping people from getting a virus? Have you look at Israel or Japan on what they are doing ? Just keep hating and dividing .I use to look at you as a tool for the elite and wannabes.now I just see you are true to your character.it must be draining attacking everything and everyone that does not have your perspective.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

efi2 said:


> You mean the tyt


He revealed his true colors when he went to work for the Russians at RT and started spouting the same bullshit propaganda as Trump and his useful idiots. One of many whiners with no solutions, but strawmen, "others" and political enemies to blame. 

Like all the right, he is suppose to be left, but is actually an agent of social division and an instrument to divide and weaken America. Ya just need to blow the dog whistle and the republicans will sell America down the river in a heartbeat, no economic arguments are required, no polices or plans either.


----------



## efi2 (Jun 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He revealed his true colors when he went to work for the Russians at RT and started spouting the same bullshit propaganda as Trump and his useful idiots. One of many whiners with no solutions, but strawmen, "others" and political enemies to blame.
> 
> Like all the right, he is suppose to be left, but is actually an agent of social division and an instrument to divide and weaken America. Ya just need to blow the dog whistle and the republicans will sell America down the river in a heartbeat, no economic arguments are required, no polices or plans either.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> He revealed his true colors when he went to work for the Russians at RT and started spouting the same bullshit propaganda as Trump and his useful idiots. One of many whiners with no solutions, but strawmen, "others" and political enemies to blame.
> 
> Like all the right, he is suppose to be left, but is actually an agent of social division and an instrument to divide and weaken America. Ya just need to blow the dog whistle and the republicans will sell America down the river in a heartbeat, no economic arguments are required, no polices or plans either.


It just the left is beating them at that game and faster.
How that green deal doing , printing money so fast their running out of ink !oops that right it is just number in the ether net!


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 17, 2022)

Next use 'woke' derogatorily in a sentence! Or talk about Soros or something.

lmao 'Green new deal' is classic right wing cuck-ness talking point. And the only reason that Biden and the Democrats had to do a second Covid relief bill was because Trump and the Republicans used their's as a giant grift for their rich buddies and left the rest of America (especially on state/local level) to burn.


----------



## injinji (Jun 17, 2022)

Last night the weekend guy called to make sure I was still on to cover for him tomorrow, and he ask if I had heard anything about the boss having covid. I hadn't heard anything, but called the office this morning. Sure enough, she has tested positive. Not sure how she is doing, but she is in poor health and hasn't had the jab. I took a home test today and tested negative. I may have office relief next week.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 22, 2022)

Polio has been detected in London sewage sample.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 22, 2022)

Doh, got the rona. Wife came down with it Wednesday/Thursday, she was fairly sick for a couple of days. Kid got it Saturday/Sunday, was fine, just a cough. Amazingly I didn't, but today had a bit of a tickle in my throat and fever of 101. They are both on the mend, figure I will be as well.

Really sort of sucks as I was supposed to fly back to the midwest to take my dad on some road trip for father's day, but had to cancel obviously.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Doh, got the rona. Wife came down with it Wednesday/Thursday, she was fairly sick for a couple of days. Kid got it Saturday/Sunday, was fine, just a cough. Amazingly I didn't, but today had a bit of a tickle in my throat and fever of 101. They are both on the mend, figure I will be as well.
> 
> Really sort of sucks as I was supposed to fly back to the midwest to take my dad on some road trip for father's day, but had to cancel obviously.


I had a sore throat yesterday and feeling off today I laid down for a second and two hours just went by. The only time I had been out for the last few days was getting some dental work done. Have been wearing a N-95 otherwise, I don't know what I have but unless I got it off the mail or paper I am guessing I got it at the dentist's.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> I had a sore throat yesterday and feeling off today I laid down for a second and two hours just went by. The only time I had been out for the last few days was getting some dental work done. Have been wearing a N-95 otherwise, I don't know what I have but unless I got it off the mail or paper I am guessing I got it at the dentist's.


Get a home covid test kit, I've got a couple just in case. They have antiviral meds if you have health issues.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2022)

New coronavirus subvariants escape antibodies from vaccination and prior Omicron infection, studies suggest








New coronavirus subvariants escape antibodies from vaccination and prior Omicron infection, studies suggest | CNN


Omicron subvariants BA.4 and BA.5 appear to escape antibody responses among both people who had previous Covid-19 infection and those who have been fully vaccinated and boosted, according to new data from researchers at Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center, of Harvard Medical School.




www.cnn.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> New coronavirus subvariants escape antibodies from vaccination and prior Omicron infection, studies suggest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it'll be gone by Easter.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 22, 2022)

hey @CunningCanuk when you go out shopping, what is the mask wearing % if you had to guess?

i'd say around here at walmart and grocery stores, it's probably 5% maybe 10%???


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Get a home covid test kit, I've got a couple just in case. They have antiviral meds if you have health issues.


Negative, something else then.

Maybe not. Just read the test is not great against Omicron, will replete tomorrow.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> hey @CunningCanuk when you go out shopping, what is the mask wearing % if you had to guess?
> 
> i'd say around here at walmart and grocery stores, it's probably 5% maybe 10%???


In the last week or two I have seen it really drop off. The drug store even had the pharmacist without one and one of them faking it with the surgical mask over his mouth but below the nose.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> hey @CunningCanuk when you go out shopping, what is the mask wearing % if you had to guess?
> 
> i'd say around here at walmart and grocery stores, it's probably 5% maybe 10%???


It’s about the same here.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> hey @CunningCanuk when you go out shopping, what is the mask wearing % if you had to guess?
> 
> i'd say around here at walmart and grocery stores, it's probably 5% maybe 10%???


Yeah it is about the same over here too.


----------



## Upnorth802 (Jun 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Vermont—the most vaccinated state in the US—now has 12/14 counties in the “high community level” and its hospital admissions are approaching its Omicron peak.


no Covid in northern vermont…guess the people in the country arnt sucking on each others toes spreading it!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2022)

Meningitis in Florida, Polio in UK, Cholera in Spain, it's only the beginning, fungal infections are rising fast also. The world is full of people with damaged immune systems from covid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2022)

Read and Share Twitter Threads easily!


Thread Reader helps you read and share the best of Twitter Threads




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2022)

Is ‘Long Covid’ similar to ‘Long SARS’?


In 2002–03, a Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS) coronavirus caused a pandemic. It was described as a novel virus, meaning that it seemed to be unrelated




academic.oup.com


----------



## HGCC (Jun 23, 2022)

I will be so mad if food just tastes bland forever. My taste buds will be trapped in Iowa.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2022)

The CDC says that more than 40% of the US population has had covid and that 19% of those people have long covid. They break it down to say that 7.5% of all adults in the US have long covid symptoms. Studies have come out saying children are also suffering from long covid too and 7.5% of the total population is about 25,000,000. I think the numbers are higher.






__





Nearly One in Five American Adults Who Have Had COVID-19 Still Have "Long COVID"


National Center for Health Statistics




www.cdc.gov


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 28, 2022)

Went to my counties health dept today for my second booster, I was the only one there. They said that they stopped offering the J&J vaccine because of blood clot concerns so it was Pfizer or Moderna, I got the Pfizer booster. The nurse that gave me the injection was chatty and mentioned that she had heard that there was talk of the next booster this fall might be combined with a flu vaccine as a two in one shot.


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2022)

My boss was back at work yesterday. She had a pretty rough time of it. At least at times. She's 65 without any jabs.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 28, 2022)

Anthony Fauci says that he's experienced a rebound in Covid symptoms after taking a course of Pfizer Inc.'s antiviral Paxlovid. The NIAID director, speaking at FP Global Health, says he's currently on his second course of the treatment. He tested + then - and then + again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

Wanna know who spreads and supports antivaxxer bullshit? Yep everybody's favorite psychopath and human social relations retard, Ted. How many kids will Ted kill with his latest stunt, anything to stir up the base and distract from his treason to the constitution, on which he is an expert. How funny is something if it is lethal to children?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Ted Cruz Feuds With Elmo Over PSA For Toddler Covid Vaccines*
2,197 views Jul 1, 2022 Dr. Kavita Patel joins Andrea Mitchell to share data and emphasize the need for children under five to be vaccinated against Covid-19, after Senator Ted Cruz took to Twitter criticizing a Sesame Street PSA in which Elmo, who has been three and a half years-old since 1984, got his first Covid shot. “We've had over 400 deaths in the under five age group eligible for a vaccine, and it's one of the top 10 leading causes of death in that age group,” says Patel. “The facts do support not only a vaccine but having your children protected no matter whether they were previously infected or not infected.”


----------



## HGCC (Jul 1, 2022)

Republicans love getting in fights with puppets. Remember when trump got all pissy and went after big bird. 

Trump is a massive bitch and so are his voters.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 1, 2022)

The B4/5 wave is picking up steam but a even nastier variant has emerged it's being referred to as B.2.75, things are not getting better.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 2, 2022)

This is very early data that I hope is off but relative transmissibility of BA.2.75 vs BA.5 is, rather unbelievably, still rising as data arrives at 998%.


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

How brainwashed are you guys in here ? Still afraid of covid, which actually is a flu?? Its the pfeizer injections killing people. Wake up


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> How brainwashed are you guys in here ? Still afraid of covid, which actually is a flu?? Its the pfeizer injections killing people. Wake up


I doubt you have the links to back that pair of bold claims.


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I doubt you have the links to back that pair of bold claims.


Have you guys been livin under a rock? In my country a lot of people knows covid is damagin for old/sick people. So why should you get a vaccine if you are not old or sick?

This is straight bizarre facts about the vaccines and covid









SHOCKING – At least 77K Dead & 7.3 Million injured due to COVID Vaccination across USA, Europe, UK & Australia


The latest reports released by medicine regulators around the world reveal that there have been at least 7.3 million injuries reported as adverse reactions to the Covid-19 injections up to late May…




expose-news.com













Covid-19 pandemic: What is the truth?


The ongoing “pandemic” involving the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 virus (SARS-CoV-2) has several characteristics that make it unique in the history of pandemics. This entails not only the draconian measures that some ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I doubt you have the links to back that pair of bold claims.


Yeah really funny young people are dying of the vaccine huh??









The Epoch Times - Truth & Tradition. Fact Based. Unbiased. Accurate News


Reporting important news other media ignore. Clear, fact-based journalism without spin or hidden agendas: US, politics, China, world, opinion, business, science, art…




www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Have you guys been livin under a rock? In my country a lot of people knows covid is damagin for old/sick people. So why should you get a vaccine if you are not old or sick?
> 
> This is straight bizarre facts about the vaccines and covid
> 
> ...


The Daily Expose!

















I leave a similar analysis of Epoch Times to the reader.









Media Bias/Fact Check News


We are the most comprehensive media bias resource on the internet. There are currently 3900+ media sources listed in our database and growing every day.




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 2, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> How brainwashed are you guys in here ? Still afraid of covid, which actually is a flu?? Its the pfeizer injections killing people. Wake up


You you sure this wasn't meant to be posted in the "Americans are dumb as rocks" thread?


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The Daily Expose!





cannabineer said:


> The Daily Expose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you dont know the fact checkers are the same sponsoring the vaccines ? 









1354 Athlete Cardiac Arrests, Serious Issues, 922 of Them Dead, Since COVID Injection - Real Science


It is not normal for young athletes to suffer cardiac arrest or death while playing sport, but most of these come shortly after a COVID shot.



goodsciencing.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 2, 2022)

My Grandparents never wore seat belts, while traveling thru Dallas one year Grandad made a left turn and Grandma fell out.


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

Watch these ones and stop worrying about covid, since its the guys controlling the world who is sick basterds









A New Level of Genocide


https://thecrowhouse.com BitChute https://www.bitchute.com/channel/TheCrowhouse/ Odysee: https://odysee.com/@thecrowhouse:2 3Speak: https://3speak.co/user/maxigan FreedomTube https://freedom.social/cmpgm/crow10 Mixcloud: https://www.mixcloud.com/discover/the-crowhouse/ Telegram...




dollarvigilante.tv













THE PLAN - WHO plans for 10 years of pandemics, from 2020 to 2030


THE PLAN shows the official agenda of the World Health Organization to have ten years of ongoing pandemics, from 2020 to 2030. This is revealed by a WHO virologist, Marion Koopmans. You will also see




rumble.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> So you dont know the fact checkers are the same sponsoring the vaccines ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RealScience (goodsciencing)!




















Real Science (Goodsciencing.com)


QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 2, 2022)

I hope fred never gets vaccinated.


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> RealScience (goodsciencing)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So according to your "fact checker" it doubting a media which got references/links to all the sudden deaths happened for athletes? Open your fckinn eyes. You live in a corrupt world, leaded by satanic zionist politicians, and served by dumb fools like you..


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I hope fred never gets vaccinated.


Trust me i will not. And why should i


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

Saw US even accept covid vaccination for babies.. how sick is that


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 2, 2022)

Fun fact, chances of long covid for the vaccinated is around 15%, chances of long covid in the unvaccinated is around 40%.

Please never vaccinate fred.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2022)

Rumble!












Dollar Vigilante









The Dollar Vigilante is rated "Poor" with 2.5 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with The Dollar Vigilante's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 31 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com





The execrable info hygiene of a far-right delusionist, on display.


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Fun fact, chances of long covid for the vaccinated is around 15%, chances of long covid in the unvaccinated is around 40%.
> 
> Please never vaccinate fred.


Im sure the television told you to believe that, right?.. Everybody i knows who got covid, only the vaccinated getting sick for longer period. You know the covid are going to mutate for several years, if not forever right? So you are gonna take several jabs from now on, every year? Crazy shit


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Rumble!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PFIZER CEO SAYS IT’S THEIR DREAM TO REDUCE THE POPULATION BY 50 PERCENT IN 2023!!









EXPOSED !! PFIZER CEO SAYS IT’S THEIR DREAM TO REDUCE THE POPULATION BY 50 PERCENT IN 2023 !!


EXPOSED !! PFIZER CEO SAYS IT’S THEIR DREAM TO REDUCE THE POPULATION BY 50 PERCENT IN 2023 !! https://www.bitchute.com/video/rUcdyWOPejkT/




rumble.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2022)

lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> So according to your "fact checker" it doubting a media which got references/links to all the sudden deaths happened for athletes? Open your fckinn eyes. You live in a corrupt world, leaded by satanic zionist politicians, and served by dumb fools like you..


cue the race hate!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> My Grandparents never wore seat belts, while traveling thru Dallas one year Grandad made a left turn and Grandma fell out.


how many miles before he noticed?


----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> . . . . . . . . . leaded by satanic zionist politicians. . . . . . .


The Jewish devils are the worst of all devils for leaded folks astray.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 2, 2022)

I think fred rode a short bus to the special school in his youth.


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I think fred rode a short bus to the special school in his youth.


Id rather be a special kid than a sheep following the herd


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

But okay lets have a normal discussion. Why are you so convinced the vaccine is the best option? Do you have any leggit statics/data which confirm it?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 2, 2022)

I know your a bit slow fred but here's a little clue for you, a mountain of evidence is in this very thread you are posting in, many many scientific studies and articles from scientists.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Trust me i will not. And why should i


says every drunk driver......


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> But okay lets have a normal discussion. Why are you so convinced the vaccine is the best option? Do you have any leggit statics/data which confirm it?


you first! Ditch the Q sites and find actual data.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 2, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> But okay lets have a normal discussion. Why are you so convinced the vaccine is the best option? Do you have any leggit statics/data which confirm it?


I'm still alive, enjoying the scenery. An active chemo recipient. 2 1/2 yrs now, I'd say it works.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> But okay lets have a normal discussion. Why are you so convinced the vaccine is the best option? Do you have any leggit statics/data which confirm it?


 Here's some legit data: 2 unvaxxed farm workers both got extremely sick from Covid and lost a years income and their jobs because they couldn't function at work. The vaxxed farm owner has replaced them with new vaxxed workers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 2, 2022)

The new Novavax covid vaccine is looking very effective from the data released, they say it's very effective against all variants, it's a protein based new tech. I put off my second booster till 8 months in hope of getting it but it wasn't available near me yet so I got the pfizer booster.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 2, 2022)

Imagine! Ontario just elected this clown for another term. 









Doctor prepared to take legal action if Ontario doesn't expand COVID-19 booster eligibility — CTV News


Ontario is not yet allowing most adults under the age of 60 to get a fourth COVID-19 vaccine shot, prompting one doctor to prepare legal action to get the province to widen eligibility.




apple.news


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

Pfizer's own studies with as many as 40,000 participants could not show that the vaccine prevents death. There were 21 who died in the vaccine group and 17 who died in the control group.



https://t.co/bk4AR7fk5e


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 2, 2022)

The new variant B.2.75 that was spreading in India has been confirmed in Washington state.


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Here's some legit data: 2 unvaxxed farm workers both got extremely sick from Covid and lost a years income and their jobs because they couldn't function at work. The vaxxed farm owner has replaced them with new vaxxed workers.


Another story you probably heard in news. Did you know, people are getting payed for making stories and propaganda nowadays?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 2, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Another story you probably heard in news. Did you know, people are getting payed for making stories and propaganda nowadays?


How much are you getting paid?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm hoping slow fred gets covid and monkeypox, natural selection at it's finest.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Another story you probably heard in news. Did you know, I'm are getting payed for making stories and propaganda nowadays?


FTFY


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> How much are you getting paid?


is unpaid.
is probationary volyunteer at RosTrol’s newest PropaGigafactory!
until major deficits in orthography and syntax in use of language of target nation are corrected.


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The new variant B.2.75 that was spreading in India has been confirmed in Washington state.


So what? Its a fuc


CunningCanuk said:


> How much are you getting paid?


Busted


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm still alive, enjoying the scenery. An active chemo recipient. 2 1/2 yrs now, I'd say it works.


So glad your doing well brother. Once this pandemic subsides I plan to host another BBQ....I still have your chair from the last BBQ. Stay safe


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> So what? Its a fuc
> 
> Busted


You are up late tonight comrade it's midnight in Moscow. Go home it appears your drunk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2022)

*Let's talk about a July 4th Public Health update....*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 4, 2022)

Looking like the BA5 wave in the UK will be it's biggest to date.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 4, 2022)

Get Ready for the Forever Plague | The Tyee


Public health officials’ COVID complacency has opened the door to new illnesses and devastating long-term damage.




thetyee.ca


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5158823


Convince the public of that, that is the problem, public cooperation and perceived danger, at least among the vaxxed and boosted crowd. I am one of the very few in my area who wears a mask inside public spaces and we had high compliance, tomorrow the restrictions are being lifted completely in NS. We will probably get a second improved (I hope) booster this fall, when this shit starts up again with the cold weather and a new variant. Right now we are in the "acceptable losses" phase as it continues to go endemic.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Convince the public of that, that is the problem, public cooperation and perceived danger, at least among the vaxxed and boosted crowd. I am one of the very few in my area who wears a mask inside public spaces and we had high compliance, tomorrow the restrictions are being lifted completely in NS. We will probably get a second improved (I hope) booster this fall, when this shit starts up again with the cold weather and a new variant. Right now we are in the "acceptable losses" phase as it continues to go endemic.


There isn’t much the public can do if health officials and governments throw in the towel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> There isn’t much the public can do if health officials and governments throw in the towel.


It's the same all over, it has more to do with the public's tolerance and saving their bolt for if it gets really bad. A more contagious and lethal variant for instance. A lot of independent health departments all over the world are drawing the same conclusions and behaving the same way and there is no conspiracy. The combination of vaccines, previous infections and medications has blunted it and brought hospitalizations down to a manageable level. It is the number of hospitalizations that will determine local public health policy, until a new variant comes along.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 5, 2022)

I've seen scientists say that with the damage covid does to the immune system,the bodies repair system and all the other damage it does that if you're infected you may only live another 5 to 8 years after. I know that's sounds like some tin foil hat shit but I'm seeing some of these scientists theory's proven true.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I've seen scientists say that with the damage covid does to the immune system,the bodies repair system and all the other damage it does that if you're infected you may only live another 5 to 8 years after. I know that's sounds like some tin foil hat shit but I'm seeing some of these scientists theory's proven true.


I figure you will have a republican congress that sides with the anti vaxxer/ anti mask crowd and refuses to fund vaccines and will impede any attempts to control it. A new more lethal variant will strike and they will just blame Biden while getting vaxxed themselves with what is available.

These people are just looking at hospitalization rates in their states or provinces as the waves come and go. It is up to the CDC and other organizations to spot these larger trends of long covid and post infection complications, based on medical and scientific reports.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 5, 2022)

Ventilator use in covid cases is on the rise again because of BA5.


----------



## printer (Jul 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ventilator use in covid cases is on the rise again because of BA5.


Fake news. Just trying to take the focus off of the price of gas.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 7, 2022)

The new nasty covid variant BA2.75 which started in India is being called Centaurus by researchers, they only name the bad ones.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 7, 2022)

Ghana has announced the preliminary finding of two cases of Marburg virus disease and if confirmed these would the first such infections recorded in the country.


----------



## printer (Jul 7, 2022)

*Omicron hit half of Manitobans: study*
Between 50 and 60 per cent of Canadians in western and central provinces, including Manitoba, had been infected with the novel coronavirus by the end of May, and most of those infections happened after Omicron took hold across the country late last year, according to the study released Wednesday by the federally-funded COVID-19 Immunity Task Force. 

The study analysed various blood samples from Canadian blood donations and blood tests to look for the presence of post-infection antibodies from December 2021 to May 2022. 

More than 17 million Canadians contracted Omicron, the study estimates, showing there were 100,000 additional infections per day compared with the Delta wave. 

Younger and unvaccinated Canadians were most likely to have contracted the Omicron variant, the study shows. 








Omicron hit half of Manitobans: study


More than half of Manitobans caught COVID-19 during the Omicron wave, a new study of blood tests suggests. Between 50 and 60 per cent of Canadians in western and central provinces, including Manitoba,...



www.winnipegfreepress.com


----------



## Sativied (Jul 7, 2022)

Looking bad in NL, more like the start of a massive rest-of-the-year wave than a lil bump during the summer. Well, it may look like that if you look at number of reported infections over all time:



A much more relliable graph paints a very different picture, waste water measurements:



It’s as high as it was when we had 70k infections instead of the now reported 7k. Hospitalizations follow a similar pattern although less fast increasing. Haven’t seen anyone wearing masks or keeping distance or doing anything to avoid infection for a long time now. It’s going to be a record beaking mess this fall, if not sooner.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2022)

‘Forever Plague’: Nikiforuk Responds to Critics | The Tyee


On Monday The Tyee writer published a detailed caution against COVID minimizing that went viral and sparked fierce debate. Here’s his response.




thetyee.ca


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2022)

A new variant BA.5.2 is spreading in several large cities in China.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2022)

The latest covid variants have a RO of 18.6, that makes them the most infectious viruses on the planet.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2022)

114 Million are back in lock down in China as they play wack-a-mole with BA5.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 12, 2022)

BA5 is now 65% of new cases in the US.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 12, 2022)

BA.2.75: A Dark Horse In The Covid Pandemic


The BA.2.75 variant is the latest in a long line of Omicron variants. It is a dark horse candidate to be the worst one yet.




www.forbes.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> BA.2.75: A Dark Horse In The Covid Pandemic
> 
> 
> The BA.2.75 variant is the latest in a long line of Omicron variants. It is a dark horse candidate to be the worst one yet.
> ...


Is that the one that I saw on the news last night with just two cases so far? If so, it's going to rip very shortly.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 12, 2022)

injinji said:


> Is that the one that I saw on the news last night with just two cases so far? If so, it's going to rip very shortly.


It started in India and has spread to about a dozen countries including the US.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 12, 2022)

Another new one yet to be named in India.










West Bengal Covid News: Over a 3rd of Covid samples in West Bengal have 'unassigned' strain | Kolkata News - Times of India


A significant percentage of Covid samples collected from across Bengal for genome sequencing till June 27 does not match any of the known variants, ac




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

We are waiting until fall for boosters in most cases of people under 60 I believe. In BC New shots in autumn will "more than likely" contain protection from Omicron variant, acting provincial health officer says. Dunno if it will help, but we need a different vaccine approach than targeting constantly mutating spike proteins. We need something more fundamental to the survival of the virus and multiple pathways to prevent escape, we need much better vaccines and antiviral drugs for treatment. I'm sure the billions are being spent and the work is being done, until then, I'll wear a mask in public and keep my distance. Public health officials are just concerned with hospitalization rates at this point and not much more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

*Dr. Fauci warns immunity against infection wanes 'pretty quickly'*
67,226 views Jul 13, 2022 Dr. Anthony Fauci tells CNN's John Berman he is concerned about the new Covid variant BA.5 and says it's time to mask up indoors as the variant increases the likelihood of reinfection for people that have already been infected with the virus.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 15, 2022)

Based on the actual results over the past 3 months in NL, those who had the initial two shots have effectively *0.0%* protection against hospitalization by BA.5. Those with booster shot still have 63% protection against hospitalization and 74% against ICU admission. 74% of cases in NL were BA.5 based on data from 2-3 weeks ago, will be over 90% now. Peak of summer wave seems to have been reached.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 18, 2022)

More "News of the Dumb"

My wife came down with Covid. She caught it from working in a well ventilated place for three hours with a person who had it. Every single person she works with came down with it on the same day three days later.

So I wore a mask when I next went to work. As the only person to wear a mask in the last month, it seemed to make people uncomfortable. Somebody asked me why I was wearing it and I explained that it was out of respect for my co-workers since my wife just tested positive. I also expressed that I hated wearing the things due to eyeglass fogging and just sheer uncomfortableness. He said, "I don't mind it you don't wear it." So I asked the other two in the office. They all agreed with him. One of them even said "I've never heard of anybody catching Covid unless they were vaccinated."

I am not making this up.

I mean, it was a year before the vaccine was even available - but he's never heard of _anybody_ catching it unless they were vaccinated.

Yikes. It took all my self-control to just quietly roll my eyes and remove my mask.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 18, 2022)

You have the best 'murica stories. 

My dad and his wife were on a cruise somewhere in the Mediterranean. Guess she came down with the rona, they got kicked off the boat and are now somewhere in Germany. So far my pops doesn't have it, but I assume he will. At least it's Europe with their fine socialist healthcare.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 18, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> More "News of the Dumb"
> 
> My wife came down with Covid. She caught it from working in a well ventilated place for three hours with a person who had it. Every single person she works with came down with it on the same day three days later.
> 
> ...


I would have asked you to go home.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I would have asked you to go home.


We have had 6+ people with this situation. My company follows CDC guidance on the matter. As long as there are no symptoms, we work. Me not being at work would be an unexcused absence. I am the only one who has worn a mask.

My guess is that most people I work with would not test for it if they were sick and would work if they felt like it. The company offers five days paid leave for a positive result. That is the only reason most would get tested and stay home.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 18, 2022)

HGCC said:


> My dad and his wife were on a cruise somewhere in the Mediterranean. Guess she came down with the rona, they got kicked off the boat and are now somewhere in Germany. So far my pops doesn't have it, but I assume he will. At least it's Europe with their fine socialist healthcare.


Sorry to hear that. Germany is a good place to be in Europe for someone potentially in need for medical care for covid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 18, 2022)

The testing positivity rate in Texas is 48.4%, that's higher than the original January omicron peak.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 18, 2022)

Two confirmed cases of the Marburg virus in Ghana.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 18, 2022)

"Australian health officials now estimate people can get reinfected as soon as 28 days later"


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2022)

The BA.5 variant accounts for 78% of US Covid cases now.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 20, 2022)

Public Health Canada finally admits and warns about 'immune dysregulation' caused by the virus which could have 'significant impact on the incidence and associated burden of infectious diseases' in latest briefing and that reinfection increases chances of death.

When will the CDC finally admit the same?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Public Health Canada finally admits and warns about 'immune dysregulation' caused by the virus which could have 'significant impact on the incidence and associated burden of infectious diseases' in latest briefing and that reinfection increases chances of death.
> 
> When will the CDC finally admit the same?


There should be a bigger drive on better vaccines, I think they let up when they figured we were out of the woods with such effective vaccines early on.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 20, 2022)

I hear it's a mild hospitalization.











‘Not just another wave’: Australia’s Covid hospitalisations reach record levels in several states


Experts warn of worse to come, with most states likely several weeks away from peak hospitalisation rates




www.theguardian.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2022)

The unvaccinated are still being hospitalized and dying at a rate many times higher than the vaccinated even with the new variants.


----------



## Jafo232 (Jul 21, 2022)

Video of Biden Saying Vaccinations Prevent COVID Resurfaces After Infection


Exactly one year ago, the president claimed: "You're not going to get COVID if you have these vaccinations."




www.newsweek.com


----------



## HGCC (Jul 21, 2022)

You are absolutely right. Don't let Bill gates give you a bad case of the George soros, you know better. Don't take it.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 21, 2022)

Grandma Miller lite got the rona, curious how that goes. Maybe the cigarettes will give the carona virus cancer.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2022)

Jafo232 said:


> View attachment 5167478
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this tired old debunked bit of magaprop?


----------



## Jafo232 (Jul 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> this tired old debunked bit of magaprop?


Yeah, debunk the video, he only said it on a CNN townhall: https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2022/07/21/biden-covid-return-to-normal-strategy/

Oh well, I feel bad for him. Cancer and COVID on the same day..


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2022)

Jafo232 said:


> Yeah, debunk the video, he only said it on a CNN townhall: https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2022/07/21/biden-covid-return-to-normal-strategy/
> 
> Oh well, I feel bad for him. Cancer and COVID on the same day..



Please never vaccinate, for anything.


----------



## Jafo232 (Jul 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Please never vaccinate, for anything.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 21, 2022)

But it was inevitable that the Death Cult trolls were always going to start their stupid shit when Biden ended up catching this virus.

Let's see if Biden ends up gulping for air like a fish out of water after having to be airlifted to the hospital like the fascist's Dear Leader did.


----------



## Jafo232 (Jul 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> But it was inevitable that the Death Cult trolls were always going to start their stupid shit when Biden ended up catching this virus.
> 
> Let's see if Biden ends up gulping for air like a fish out of water after having to be airlifted to the hospital like the fascist's Dear Leader did.


Let's pray for Biden, because you know, Kamala would be an even bigger train wreck.

It if funny that the people who voted it President 33% have the ignorant audacity to call others stupid.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 22, 2022)

Jafo232 said:


> Let's pray for Biden, because you know, Kamala would be an even bigger train wreck.
> 
> It if funny that the people who voted it President 33% have the ignorant audacity to call others stupid.


Keep pushing that nonsense? 

Biden has been doing a pretty solid job with the total shit show that Trump left our nation in.


----------



## Jafo232 (Jul 22, 2022)

Yeah, all presidents who do an outstanding job are polled at 33%.. I bet you think Carter was a genius too..


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 22, 2022)

A 33% approval rating but Biden would still tromp Trump in an election. Votes matter. The GOP understands that which is why GOP lawmakers have proposed almost 400 new laws restricting voting, laws that affect minorites the most. It's why they want to take away the individual votes to let GOP legislators decide the winner.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 22, 2022)

Jafo232 said:


> Yeah, all presidents who do an outstanding job are polled at 33%.. I bet you think Carter was a genius too..


Going against the guy who led a coup
Against our country makes ya wonder how bad Trumps gonna lose no matter who he faces?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 22, 2022)

Jafo232 said:


> View attachment 5167667


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 22, 2022)

Jafo232 said:


> Yeah, all presidents who do an outstanding job are polled at 33%.. I bet you think Carter was a genius too..


Jenious?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 22, 2022)

Jafo232 said:


> Yeah, all presidents who do an outstanding job are polled at 33%.. I bet you think Carter was a genius too..


Typical right wing troll response that ignores what is said in order to say whatever sensationalized nonsense that they want to push their bullshit narrative.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 22, 2022)

As anyone can plainly see the pandemic is over,plus it's mild.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

Hospitalizations are higher than ever here in Canada, but the vaccine and herd immunity is reducing the deaths. Better boosters are promised for fall and I dunno if I should go now or wait until fall for a boost when this shit will peak. If we do get effective vaccines against this shit and it turns more deadly, the stupid will be fucked. If we don't come up with effective vaccines and if it turns more virulent then we all may be fucked, we might be fucked anyway by constant mutations and variants. An annual shot that targeted something vital to the virus would be nice, the unvaxxed can go fuck themselves.


----------



## emanO (Jul 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> the unvaxxed can go fuck themselves.


I have just had Covid for the first time, took 8 days to test negative,,no symptoms other that a headache the night prior to first positive test and a decrease in motivation.
I have had zero vaccines as it was a choice . Not sure why I should go and fuck myself though ?


----------



## Sativied (Jul 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Better boosters are promised for fall and I dunno if I should go now or wait until fall for a boost when this shit will peak.


Same. 

All the charts indicate the summer wave peak has been reached in NL and numbers are declining again. Barely an increase in hospitalizations and deaths over the past month. I think we're at most 2 months away from the next.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 22, 2022)

emanO said:


> I have just had Covid for the first time, took 8 days to test negative,,no symptoms other that a headache the night prior to first positive test and a decrease in motivation.
> I have had zero vaccines as it was a choice . Not sure why I should go and fuck myself though ?


And what bullshit have you been reading to think that somehow getting vaccinated is going to 'fuck yourself'?

Congrats on not getting horribly sick though. 

When I was younger I know I drove home drunk a lot and never got in an accident thankfully, that doesn't make it safe or smart. A lot like not getting vaccinated with a very safe and extremely effective vaccine.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> "Australian health officials now estimate people can get reinfected as soon as *28 days later*"



28 day later?

Coincidence?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

emanO said:


> I have just had Covid for the first time, took 8 days to test negative,,no symptoms other that a headache the night prior to first positive test and a decrease in motivation.
> I have had zero vaccines as it was a choice . Not sure why I should go and fuck myself though ?


I mean feel free to skip the vaccines in the future, freedumb and we will be free to take them, fair enough? Even wear masks if required by the experts.


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hospitalizations are higher than ever here in Canada, but the vaccine and herd immunity is reducing the deaths. Better boosters are promised for fall and I dunno if I should go now or wait until fall for a boost when this shit will peak. If we do get effective vaccines against this shit and it turns more deadly, the stupid will be fucked. If we don't come up with effective vaccines and if it turns more virulent then we all may be fucked, we might be fucked anyway by constant mutations and variants. An annual shot that targeted something vital to the virus would be nice, the unvaxxed can go fuck themselves.


I have the same thought. But come fall I am betting the US will get most of the altered vaccine and not a lot will make it up here. The elderly will probably get the first priority again. So do I get a booster now or not? I have been phoning around to see if anyone has them and many replies of, we should be getting some next week. Called back again and am told nothing came in. So I am not sure what to do.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 22, 2022)

emanO said:


> I have just had Covid for the first time, took 8 days to test negative,,no symptoms other that a headache the night prior to first positive test and a decrease in motivation.
> I have had zero vaccines as it was a choice . Not sure why I should go and fuck myself though ?



So no symptoms for you ... yet!

Obviously you are not paying attention. Up to 30 percent of Covid patients who have no symptoms will have extended effects, like lung damage, heart damage, fatigue, and neurological damage. Those may not appear for some time, so you have that to look forward to.

To answer your question, you have already fucked yourself.


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 22, 2022)

rollitup said:


> So no symptoms for you ... yet!
> 
> Obviously you are not paying attention. Up to 30 percent of Covid patients who have no symptoms will have extended effects, like lung damage, heart damage, fatigue, and neurological damage. Those may not appear for some time, so you have that to look forward to.
> 
> To answer your question, you have already fucked yourself.


There are big chance for serious side effect from the vaccine. German government admitted that already, aswell did the Pfizer report. Never heard any not vaccinated get serious side effect from covid ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549997620235587585


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2022)

emanO said:


> I have just had Covid for the first time, took 8 days to test negative,,no symptoms other that a headache the night prior to first positive test and a decrease in motivation.
> I have had zero vaccines as it was a choice . Not sure why I should go and fuck myself though ?


show us one (1) reliable reference in the literature* that shows significant ill effects from any of the vaccines used in US today.

*Quality references have rules. No videos. No links to repackagers. Preferably in a peer-reviewed periodical; in medicine the leaders are JAMA and Lancet. 

We still get trolls pushing the sick sad MAGA delusion complex. Distinguish yourself.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2022)

Omg the prince gave Joe the virus! He shouldn’t have gone. All he got was the virus from the trip. A very iILL advised trip to take.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2022)

Long covid and only the beginning.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 23, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> There are big chance for serious side effect from the vaccine. German government admitted that already, aswell did the Pfizer report. Never heard any not vaccinated get serious side effect from covid ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549997620235587585


lulz.

Not even a nice try. 









Daily Sceptic


CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence.




mediabiasfactcheck.com







*








*
*CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE*
Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category _may_ publish unverifiable information that is _not always_ supported by evidence. These sources _may_ be untrustworthy for credible/verifiable information; therefore, fact-checking and further investigation is recommended on a per article basis when obtaining information from these sources. See all Conspiracy-Pseudoscience sources.

*Overall, we rate the Daily Sceptic a far-right biased quackery level pseudoscience website that frequently publishes false and misleading information regarding covid-19 and science in general.*
*Detailed Report*
Bias Rating: *RIGHT PSEUDOSCIENCE*
Factual Reporting: *VERY LOW*
Country: *United Kingdom*
Press Freedom Rating: *MOSTLY FREE*
Media Type: *Website*
Traffic/Popularity: *Medium Traffic*
MBFC Credibility Rating: *LOW CREDIBILITY*


----------



## fredthesmoker (Jul 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> lulz.
> 
> Not even a nice try.
> 
> ...


The famous fact checker  I guess the german government is not fake though, the study referred aswell


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> As anyone can plainly see the pandemic is over,plus it's mild.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167857


because there is no link or supporting material, I ask, did they say we could have stopped COVID after 100 days? That's a reputable source, so I'm interested in what point they were making.

BTW, that graphic shows decreasing rates of death over time about when vaccines became available.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 23, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> The famous fact checker  I guess the german government is not fake though, the study referred aswell


I'd laugh except you guys have killed people with your fake shit.

That post of yours wasn't even a nice try. It was obviously fake.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2022)

BA5


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2022)

BA5


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2022)

Good news! No one is the father!



However me and my Covid partner, President Biden, aren't having not too bad of a time..head cold-ish which I've Zicamed out..woke feeling like day after moving day..from my shoulders down to my ankles are somewhat stiff and sore which prompted me to get a test. I had all the shots + two boosters.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2022)

I got Paxlovid and took one dose (3 pills); you're supposed to take it 2x/day for 5 days. After the initial dose I decided to discontinue and just go with it's natural progression.

Quality of life is important to me and Paxlovid is a very strong anti-viral..if I were very sick, yes..I'm fair to medium sick, had all shots.

I got Covid because I went and got my steroid shots; landlord hasn't turned on hallway fans yet this summer and you have yourself a case ba2, masked.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 27, 2022)

Got my fourth as soon as it was available for those under 60.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 27, 2022)

Wow! You've got room for 8 boosters! I'm jealous.

My card is filled after only 4 shots.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2022)

Sure doesn't look over.

July 28, 2020 - July 28, 2021: 456,202 deaths
July 28, 2021 - July 28, 2022: 412,363 deaths


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2022)

Sorry if this has already been posted. I was lots of pages behind and didn't try to read them all.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Jul 30, 2022)

Don't be a sheep and be played


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Sure doesn't look over.
> 
> July 28, 2020 - July 28, 2021: 456,202 deaths
> July 28, 2021 - July 28, 2022: 412,363 deaths


Of course it's over; Governors meeting at the WH a few months ago, masks are a turn off for business and voila! the pandemic is over..just..like..that<snaps fingers>.

Media stops reporting.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted. I was lots of pages behind and didn't try to read them all.


I'm so glad you mentioned that- if you quote me and I miss, it's not on purpose. I do like to answer all of my mail but I'm stuck on a reply to @Roger A. Shrubber and I need to look in my EM somewhere for the point but still not over Covid and just walking my dog is enough. Today is day 8 of ba.5.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I'm so glad you mentioned that- if you quote me and I miss, it's not on purpose. I do like to answer all of my mail but I'm stuck on a reply to @Roger A. Shrubber and I need to look in my EM somewhere for the point but still not over Covid and just walking my dog is enough. Today is day 8 of ba.5.


¿


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ¿


One of your posts has been on my mind; I need to get the citation before I respond. I've been fatigued with this shit.


----------



## printer (Jul 31, 2022)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> View attachment 5172392
> View attachment 5172389
> View attachment 5172390View attachment 5172391
> 
> Don't be a sheep and be played


Uh, no. "Performance, speed, cost." Pick two."

There is a reason we had the 'vaccine' developed only months after the virus became widespread. Remember, "vaccines normally take ten years to develop." We got them developed in a hurry because we needed them quickly. The virus is also mutating in ways not expected. "You go to the war with the army you have, not the one you want." We are doing the best we can, well some of us are. Some people too stupid to understand we all need to pull together in the same direction.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 31, 2022)

Millions of Americans have long COVID. Many of them are no longer working


An estimated 4 million workers in the U.S. are struggling to work due to debilitating symptoms from long COVID. The government is urging employers to provide accommodations to keep them on the job.




www.npr.org


----------



## HGCC (Aug 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> One of your posts has been on my mind; I need to get the citation before I respond. I've been fatigued with this shit.


Hope your doing OK. Rub some weed on it!


----------



## Sativied (Aug 1, 2022)

Summer wave almost over in NL:



Well, maybe not... based on waste water measurements, the actual number of infected is over 40K, at least over 10x what is reported.


But then ICU bed occupancy is less than a third of what it was when we did have 40K infected in feb.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 1, 2022)

Rockland county New York has reported polio virus in waste water samples from June.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 2, 2022)

Heart disease after COVID: what the data say


Some studies suggest that the risk of cardiovascular problems, such as a heart attack or stroke, remains high even many months after a SARS-CoV-2 infection clears up. Researchers are starting to pin down the frequency of these issues and what is causing the damage.




www.nature.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 10, 2022)

New player in the pandemic, other members of this virus family are known to kill 40% to 70% of those infected.










China discovers potentially fatal new virus passed to humans from shrews


The Langya Henipavirus, known as ‘Langya’, has already infected 35 people, according to Taiwan’s Centers for Disease Control




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2022)

Yep the anti vaxxers will have something new to bitch and moan about. Polio is a bit like covid, not everybody gets real sick, though kids under 5 are very vulnerable, but their mothers watched a YouTube video by a bullshit artist so they skipped protecting their kids. I'm sure some will have plenty of time to explain it all to them, while they are living in an iron lung, thanks mom!






*Let's talk about London and polio....*


----------



## printer (Aug 15, 2022)

*UK becomes first country to approve updated Moderna vaccine targeting omicron *
The United Kingdom on Monday became the first country to approve an updated COVID-19 vaccine from Moderna targeting the omicron variant as well as the original strain of the virus. 

The move is a step toward a booster campaign that could provide people with better protection against the variants that are currently circulating. 

“The first generation of COVID-19 vaccines being used in the UK continue to provide important protection against the disease and save lives,” said June Raine, chief executive of the UK’s Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency. “What this bivalent vaccine gives us is a sharpened tool in our armoury to help protect us against this disease as the virus continues to evolve.” 

The United States is also working on updated vaccines for a possible fall booster campaign, though the shots might be slightly different. The vaccine approved by the UK targets the first version of the omicron variant, known as BA.1, while the U.S. Food and Drug Administration has instructed vaccine makers to target the more recent subvariants of omicron, known as BA.4 and BA.5. 

The UK regulator on Monday said the updated Moderna vaccine was shown to provide a “strong immune response” against BA.1 as well as BA.4 and BA.5. 

“Safety monitoring showed that the side effects observed were the same as those seen for the original Moderna booster dose and were typically mild and self-resolving, and no serious safety concerns were identified,” it added. 

Experts stress that it is still important for people to get booster shots of the original vaccine now if they have not already, given that it still provides important protection against severe disease and hospitalization. The updated vaccine targeting the newest variants, however, is expected to provide even better protection and adapt to the virus’s evolution. 








UK becomes first country to approve updated Moderna vaccine targeting omicron


The United Kingdom on Monday became the first country to approve an updated COVID-19 vaccine from Moderna targeting the omicron variant as well as the original strain of the virus. The move …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2022)

Common Medication Found Effective at Reducing Odds of Serious Outcomes for COVID-19 Patients


Trial compared the effect of ivermectin, fluvoxamine, and metformin in randomized double-blinded placebo- controlled trial. Scientists have found that metformin, a commonly prescribed diabetes medication, lowers the odds of emergency department visits, hospitalizations, or death due to COVID-19 b



scitechdaily.com





Trial compared the effect of ivermectin, fluvoxamine, and metformin in randomized double-blinded placebo- controlled trial.

Scientists have found that metformin, a commonly prescribed diabetes medication, lowers the odds of emergency department visits, hospitalizations, or death due to COVID-19 by over 40 percent; and over 50 percent if prescribed early in onset of symptoms. The study, which was published on August 18 in the New England Journal of Medicine, also found no positive effect from treatment with either ivermectin or low-dose fluvoxamine. The research was led by the University of Minnesota Medical School and School of Public Health.


----------



## printer (Aug 22, 2022)

*Pfizer submits application for updated COVID-19 vaccine booster to FDA *
Pfizer said Monday that it has submitted its application to the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for an updated COVID-19 vaccine targeting the omicron subvariant currently circulating. 
The application comes ahead of a fall booster shot campaign. Assuming the FDA signs off, the shots are expected to begin in September. 

The application, per instructions previously given by FDA, is for a “bivalent” vaccine that targets the BA.4 and BA.5 subvariants of omicron currently circulating, as well as the original form of the virus. 
The vaccine is designed to be more effective against the current form of the virus, given there has been significant evolution. In addition, protection from the initial shots wanes over time. 
“The agility of the mRNA platform, together with extensive clinical experience with the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine, has allowed us to develop, test and manufacture updated, high-quality vaccines that align to circulating strains with unprecedented speed,” Albert Bourla, Pfizer’s CEO, said in a statement. 

“Having rapidly scaled up production, we are positioned to immediately begin distribution of the bivalent Omicron BA.4/BA.5 boosters, if authorized, to help protect individuals and families as we prepare for potential fall and winter surges,” he added. 
The application is for everyone 12 years of age and older. 

“The vaccines that are coming in a few short weeks are specifically designed for the virus that’s out there, and I believe it’s going to be available and every American over the age of 12 will be eligible,” White House COVID-19 response coordinator Ashish Jha said last week on “NBC Nightly News.” 

Pfizer said the first doses are available to ship immediately pending authorization from the FDA. 
The company said that, following FDA guidance, it had submitted clinical data from a slightly different vaccine, targeting the BA.1 strain of omicron, as well as more preliminary data from the BA.4/BA.5 vaccine itself. 

The BA.1 vaccine was “was well-tolerated with a favorable safety profile,” Pfizer said. 

It remains unclear how many people will get the new boosters, despite the potential for a surge of COVID-19 over the fall and winter, given that uptake for the first booster shot has been lagging. 
Only about half of people who got the first two shots received the first booster shot, according to Centers for Disease Control and Prevention data. 








Pfizer submits application for updated COVID-19 vaccine booster to FDA


Pfizer said Monday that it has submitted its application to the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for an updated COVID-19 vaccine targeting the omicron subvariant currently circulating. The appl…




thehill.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 27, 2022)

Long Covid is responsible for about a third of unfilled jobs in the U.S., new research suggests


Long Covid is keeping up to 4 million Americans out of the workforce, says new Brookings Institution data. That's almost as much as the Great Resignation does monthly.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2022)

*FDA clears updated COVID-19 vaccines ahead of fall booster campaign*
The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) on Wednesday authorized updated COVID-19 booster shots specifically targeting a subvariant of omicron. 

The move comes ahead of a fall campaign to give Americans booster shots, which is expected to launch in the coming days. 

The move marks the first time the vaccines have been updated since the first shots were cleared at the end of 2020, and the updated shots are designed to catch up to evolutions in the virus.

The shots from Pfizer and Moderna target the omicron subvariants BA.4 and BA.5, as well as the original virus. 

The shots can begin going into arms once the final step in the process, a Centers for Disease Control and Prevention committee, clears them, which is expected to occur on Thursday. 

A major question, though, is how many people will actually want the new shots, given that uptake for the existing booster shots has lagged. 

Only about half of people who got the first two shots received the initial booster dose. 

“The COVID-19 vaccines, including boosters, continue to save countless lives and prevent the most serious outcomes (hospitalization and death) of COVID-19,” said FDA Commissioner Robert Califf. “As we head into fall and begin to spend more time indoors, we strongly encourage anyone who is eligible to consider receiving a booster dose with a bivalent COVID-19 vaccine to provide better protection against currently circulating variants.”

Seeking to keep up with the ever-evolving virus, the FDA did not wait for the time-consuming process of going through full clinical trials on this tweaked vaccine. But it noted that it is highly confident that the vaccines are safe and effective. The agency pointed to the millions of doses of the original vaccines that have been given, as well as data from another version of the updated vaccine, along with preliminary data on this one. 

Peter Marks, a top FDA vaccine official, compared the process to the annual updates to the flu vaccine that seek to adapt to the changes in that virus. 

“The public can be assured that a great deal of care has been taken by the FDA to ensure that these bivalent COVID-19 vaccines meet our rigorous safety, effectiveness and manufacturing quality standards for emergency use authorization,” Marks said. 

The updated Moderna vaccine is cleared for people 18 and older, and the Pfizer vaccine for people 12 and older. 

For both, people are eligible for the booster shot of the updated vaccine if it has been at least two months since their last shot. 








FDA clears updated COVID-19 vaccines ahead of fall booster campaign


The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) on Wednesday authorized updated COVID-19 booster shots specifically targeting a subvariant of omicron. The move comes ahead of a fall campaign to give A…




thehill.com





Come on Canada.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

*FDA Approves Updated Pfizer, Moderna Booster Shots Targeting BA.5 Subvariant*
1,269 views Aug 31, 2022 The Food and Drug Administration has authorized the updated versions of Pfizer-BioNTech’s and Moderna’s Covid booster shots. These vaccines will specifically target the BA.5 omicron subvariant but need to be approved by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention before administering begins.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2022)

printer said:


> *FDA clears updated COVID-19 vaccines ahead of fall booster campaign*
> The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) on Wednesday authorized updated COVID-19 booster shots specifically targeting a subvariant of omicron.
> 
> The move comes ahead of a fall campaign to give Americans booster shots, which is expected to launch in the coming days.
> ...


Health Canada set to announce approval of Moderna vaccine for Omicron variant: sources





__





Loading…






www.cbc.ca


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 1, 2022)

Chinese mega-city Chengdu, announced a lockdown of its 21.2 million residents for covid testing.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 1, 2022)

Mystery pneumonia kills three and infects nine in Argentina


Doctors rule out Covid, influenza and hantavirus as culprits but continue to run more tests




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 2, 2022)

Lock downs in Shenzhen China a city of 17.5 million.


----------



## printer (Sep 2, 2022)

*Health Canada approves Moderna’s Omicron booster vaccine*
Health Canada approved a new COVID-19 vaccine from Moderna Thursday that targets both the original strain of the novel coronavirus and the specific Omicron variant.

The new shots approved by Health Canada, called bivalent vaccines, are designed to recognize specific mutations in the spike protein of the Omicron BA.1 subvariant.

Shipments of the vaccine are expected to arrive in the next few days, and there will be enough supply for all Canadians 18 and older to get a dose this fall and winter, officials said.

In a decision posted on Health Canada’s website, the regulator says data show the new vaccine induces a similar immune response to the original strain of the COVID-19 virus and significantly higher responses to the Omicron BA. 1 variant, when compared with the earlier version of the Moderna vaccine.

The United Kingdom approved Moderna’s new vaccine two weeks ago, and the United States Food and Drug Administration gave Moderna and Pfizer-BioNTech’s Omicron-fighting shots the green light earlier this week.

The version approved in the U.S. targets newer and more prevalent strains of the Omicron variant than the one submitted for approval in Canada.

“While the vaccine was designed to more specifically target the Omicron BA.1 subvariant, we know that this vaccine also generates a good immune response against Omicron BA.4 and BA.5 subvariants that have more recently emerged,” Sharma said.

The BA.5 subvariant currently represents approximately 82 per cent of the virus circulating in Canada, Public Health Agency of Canada data show. BA.4 makes up nearly 12 per cent and BA.1 represents only 0.1 per cent.

Health Canada has specifically asked Moderna and Pfizer-BioNTech to request approval for vaccines that target the BA.4 and BA.5 subvariants, and is expecting applications from both companies within the next few weeks.

While more than 90 per cent of adults have received two doses of an approved COVID-19 vaccine in Canada, only about 59 per cent have opted for a booster dose as of Aug. 14, Public Health Agency of Canada data show. 








Health Canada approves Moderna's Omicron booster vaccine


OTTAWA – Health Canada approved a new COVID-19 vaccine from Moderna Thursday that targets both the original strain of the novel coronavirus and the specific Omicron variant. The new shots approv...



www.winnipegfreepress.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 2, 2022)

3 out of 10 dead so far.










Argentina reports 1 new case of unidentified illness


Health authorities in northern Argentina have reported one new case of an unidentified illness that has sickened at least 10 people, officials say. The cause of the outbreak, which has killed three people, remains unknown. The health ministry in Tucumán province said in a statement on Friday...




bnonews.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2022)

What protection to expect from updated COVID vaccines this fall



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/updated-covid-vaccines-canada-omicron-bivalent-moderna-pfizer-1.6571177


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> What protection to expect from updated COVID vaccines this fall
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/updated-covid-vaccines-canada-omicron-bivalent-moderna-pfizer-1.6571177


I'm going for the forth shot this fall and I'd like the latest iteration of the vaccine to keep up with this evolving pestilence, but I suppose take what you can get! I see few masks out in public, I wear one in the store etc, the hospitals are still full of people with covid, many have been vaxxed, but far fewer are dying or seriously ill.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 3, 2022)

Hospital with the “mystery pneumonia” in Tucuman Argentina is now in lockdown and they announced a new case.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm going for the forth shot this fall and I'd like the latest iteration of the vaccine to keep up with this evolving pestilence, but I suppose take what you can get! I see few masks out in public, I wear one in the store etc, the hospitals are still full of people with covid, many have been vaxxed, but far fewer are dying or seriously ill.


I got my fourth shot in May. No masks being worn around here either though I’m not aware of the local hospitals being full of people with Covid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I got my fourth shot in May. No masks being worn around here either though I’m not aware of the local hospitals being full of people with Covid.


I should have said cases, though there are people dying of it everyday and people are hospitalized, mostly the unvaxxed and vulnerable I presume.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I got my fourth shot in May. No masks being worn around here either though I’m not aware of the local hospitals being full of people with Covid.


----------



## printer (Sep 3, 2022)

My sister and her husband just got it for the first time. Thankfully the husband got the worst of it (she still has effects from SARS). I am still a covid virgin.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 3, 2022)

Cluster of pneumonia in Argentina caused by Legionella


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

KadinShah said:


> You know, I have a friend from Ukraine. You guys all know what’s currently happening there. My friend says they forgot about the covid issue when the war began.


Everybody has forgotten covid, but if you are a Ukrainian being vaxxed would be a patriotic duty so you wouldn't take up hospital space for the wounded. Covid is still here and there are still plenty of people hospitalized with it, now that most people who are concerned are vaxxed and boosted there is less public fear.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 4, 2022)

KadinShah said:


> You know, I have a friend from Ukraine. You guys all know what’s currently happening there. My friend says they forgot about the covid issue when the war began.


Bombs, bullets, lack of food and freshwater kinda makes you forget about other horrible things. Its called priorities. And welcome "new" member


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Cluster of pneumonia in Argentina caused by Legionella



Doctors in the hospital claim a cover up by the government and say it's not Legionella. They say that it tested for it at the hospital lab and another area lab and tests were negative. They also say the death rate is too high, normally it has a 5%-15% fatality rate and so far 6 out of 11 are dead, most of the dead are doctors and nurses. Legionaires is usually spread from the bacterial source like a HVAC system in a building not person to person, the original patient came from a outside clinic so the hospital is not the source of Legionella. The doctors also say the patients received antibiotics that should have treat Legionaires so what the fuck is going on?


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 5, 2022)

Zimbabwe says measles outbreak has killed 700 children - ABC News 

There are lots of similar stories that I see but don't post, there are small outbreaks from bad bacteria's and viruses all over the planet weekly.
Covid damages the immune system so I think it will open people up to a lot of this stuff.
A lot of young previously healthy celebrities seem to be dying or having health crises lately,gee I wonder what's causing it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 5, 2022)

Oklahoma news anchor suffers a STROKE while live on air


Julie Chin, of Tulsa NBC affiliate KJRH suddenly found herself unable to speak the words she was reading off her teleprompter while on air.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)

Here is some good news about covid, a potential antibody treatment that should be able to be transfered to vaccines.
This could be the magic bullet in a couple of years.









Powerful New Antibody Neutralizes All Known COVID Variants


Future vaccine development may be inspired by the findings. Therapeutic antibodies that were effective early in the pandemic have lost their efficacy as SARS-CoV-2 has changed and mutated, and more recent variants, particularly Omicron, have learned how to circumvent the antibodies our systems prod



scitechdaily.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 6, 2022)

Looks like Burning Man was a super spreader event for covid, gee I didn't see that coming lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

Another two super covid antibodies discovered.









Two antibodies identified in Israel can fight all known COVID strains, study finds


Infusible to patients, antibodies are so powerful neutralizing the coronavirus they could eliminate the need for more vaccine boosters, peer-reviewed research says




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

New malaria vaccine is world-changing, say scientists


The jab could be used on a mass scale next year with the aim of ending deaths from the disease.



www.bbc.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 9, 2022)

‘COVID babies’ aren’t talking as much as they should. How much is the pandemic to blame?


Speech delays became more common since COVID. High quality speech therapy? Harder to find.




www.nj.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> ‘COVID babies’ aren’t talking as much as they should. How much is the pandemic to blame?
> 
> 
> Speech delays became more common since COVID. High quality speech therapy? Harder to find.
> ...


That's so sad.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 9, 2022)

We've known for a long time covid causes the loss of brain matter, not sure why this would come as a surprise to anyone.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 9, 2022)

NY Gov. Hochul declares state disaster due to spread of polio


In July, a resident in Rockland County tested positive for polio in what is considered the first case of the disease in the United States in almost a decade, according to health officials. A month …




ktla.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 10, 2022)

The bullshit Legionella bacteria outbreak story in a Argentina hospital is falling apart, there are now 6 dead and 22 infected. They can't find the the source which isn't that hard, it comes from a water source, it's either in the plumbing or HVAC. The original story was a patient came in from a small clinic and infected hospital staff, that doesn't jibe with Legionella, it spreads by a source of the bacteria, not person to person. They originally said the xrays of lungs looked like viral, viral and bacterial pneumonia usually look different on xray. This looks like a new virus or a heavily mutated old virus, possibly a heavily mutated covid, who knows but Legionella doesn't seem to fit what's going on.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 14, 2022)

Long COVID is now the United States’ 3rd leading neurological disorder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Long COVID is now the United States’ 3rd leading neurological disorder.


Right behind Trumpism


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 14, 2022)

“The end is in sight”: COVID-19 deaths at lowest levels since March 2020, WHO says

The number of reported deaths worldwide from COVID-19 was the lowest last week since March 2020 – a positive sign the end of the pandemic is in view, the WHO says.

Read in Global News: https://apple.news/AbFHIWbtkS_2zvglVAtsicw


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> “The end is in sight”: COVID-19 deaths at lowest levels since March 2020, WHO says
> 
> The number of reported deaths worldwide from COVID-19 was the lowest last week since March 2020 – a positive sign the end of the pandemic is in view, the WHO says.
> 
> Read in Global News: https://apple.news/AbFHIWbtkS_2zvglVAtsicw


I still want the latest booster!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I still want the latest booster!


I got my fourth shot in May so I’ll probably get the flu/Covid cocktail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I got my fourth shot in May so I’ll probably get the flu/Covid cocktail.


I skipped the forth until the fall, so whenever they get the new boosters I'll get in line. I thought it might be of more value in the winter anyway and the modified boosters sold me. The vaccines didn't defeat it, but they did dramatically lower the severe illness and death along with antiviral treatments. I haven't got covid yet and I would prefer to remain a virgin!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I skipped the forth until the fall, so whenever they get the new boosters I'll get in line. I thought it might be of more value in the winter anyway and the modified boosters sold me. The vaccines didn't defeat it, but they did dramatically lower the severe illness and death along with antiviral treatments. I haven't got covid yet and I would prefer to remain a virgin!


I haven’t had it yet either, or I don’t think I’ve had it yet, I should say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I haven’t had it yet either, or I don’t think I’ve had it yet, I should say.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570163226666758144


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I haven’t had it yet either, or I don’t think I’ve had it yet, I should say.


The new booster has just been approved to deal with B4, the Americans are getting B5 boosts


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 15, 2022)

In the US, 930 died of covid yesterday, does that sound like the pandemic is over?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> In the US, 930 died of covid yesterday, does that sound like the pandemic is over?


There are still plenty of people in the hospital and the latest greatest strain is taking it's toll, yer lucky to have the latest booster. For those who want to avoid it or mitigate it at least there are ways now, medications and boosters. I wouldn't expect much mention of it until after the election and only if the democrats win, then they might be bolder on public health issues. Right now folks want to forget covid, so other than promoting boosters, let them. Win the election, cause if you don't the death will only get worse with lunatics running the show or throwing sand in the gears. America (Canada too) has to replace a generation of dead, wounded or burned out nurses and other health professionals FFS and the republicans won't be helpful with that at all. After the fucking they got from covid and Trump's response, there is trouble recruiting, women have many more employment options today and they do the work of compassion the best.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> In the US, 930 died of covid yesterday, does that sound like the pandemic is over?


Sadly, the pandemic will never be over. There were lessons to be learnt from it that as a society we refused to learn but to be fair with you no one ever expected to be over. The lockdowns were just a way to slow down the influx of vulnerable to our hospitals while we raced to find a vaccine that could do the same job as the lockdown and allow our economies to continue to run. Which, as sad as it is, they had to do. 

You'll get loads of youtube commentors saying how they would have done it differently, but hindsight is a beautful ting alll right. 

What I am glad of is that we did anything at all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Sadly, the pandemic will never be over. There were lessons to be learnt from it that as a society we refused to learn but to be fair with you no one ever expected to be over. The lockdowns were just a way to slow down the influx of vulnerable to our hospitals while we raced to find a vaccine that could do the same job as the lockdown and allow our economies to continue to run. Which, as sad as it is, they had to do.
> 
> You'll get loads of youtube commentors saying how they would have done it differently, but hindsight is a beautful ting alll right.
> 
> What I am glad of is that we did anything at all.


The death toll in America and in the UK was too high, America has 25% of the worlds deaths and a few percent of it's population. In the beginning the virus was not nearly as contagious, lockdowns and masks slowed it down considerably, however the virus mutated into the most infectious disease known, fortunately after vaccines were rolled out and it's been an arms race since with new and improved strains. Masks would still help, but the public is sick of them and many would rather be sick I guess, they remain an option though and mandatory in some settings. Senior citizens and people over 50 pay the most attention to covid since we are the most at risk.

However science has not been idle and there are very promising vaccine and antibody candidates that kill all coronaviruses, not just covid and others that kill all known strains of covid. I posted about some of them earlier in the thread, then there are the antiviral drugs and if they can tame aids, they can figure out how to deal with covid.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The death toll in America and in the UK was too high, America has 25% of the worlds deaths and a few percent of it's population. In the beginning the virus was not nearly as contagious, lockdowns and masks slowed it down considerably, however the virus mutated into the most infectious disease known, fortunately after vaccines were rolled out and it's been an arms race since with new and improved strains. Masks would still help, but the public is sick of them and many would rather be sick I guess, they remain an option though and mandatory in some settings. Senior citizens and people over 50 pay the most attention to covid since we are the most at risk.
> 
> However science has not been idle and there are very promising vaccine and antibody candidates that kill all coronaviruses, not just covid and others that kill all known strains of covid. I posted about some of them earlier in the thread, then there are the antiviral drugs and if they can tame aids, they can figure out how to deal with covid.


The death toll is always too high. but it definitely could have been higher and it would all have been down to us and not our governments. I remember in the beginning and the Tories (UK) were giving it all the "take one for the team" etc and we all screamed how monstrous that was. So they did the responsible thing and they got flak for how monstrous that was. Which was to be expected really. But then a few months down the line and the left-leaning places that I would usually mill around in would start hating on the government for the lockdown as "it's a restriction of our freedoms!" etc and how this was all a conspiracy to control us and eventually coerce us into buying oxygen.

We can sit here crying about the government all day (and we will) but ultimately they are an extension of us and I'd say it was more the public response to the virus that caused the problems than the government response.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> The death toll is always too high. but it definitely could have been higher and it would all have been down to us and not our governments. I remember in the beginning and the Tories (UK) were giving it all the "take one for the team" etc and we all screamed how monstrous that was. So they did the responsible thing and they got flak for how monstrous that was. Which was to be expected really. But then a few months down the line and the left-leaning places that I would usually mill around in would start hating on the government for the lockdown as "it's a restriction of our freedoms!" etc and how this was all a conspiracy to control us and eventually coerce us into buying oxygen.
> 
> We can sit here crying about the government all day (and we will) but ultimately they are an extension of us and I'd say it was more the public response to the virus that caused the problems than the government response.


Here in Canada it was more along age lines, the young and horny wanted their freedom and sought out the disinformation and peers that supported their feelings. They were at low risk, while the elderly and vulnerable looked on in horror, vaccines made the difference, but again it was the youth at low risk who are most resistant to them too.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 15, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> We can sit here crying about the government all day (and we will) but ultimately they are an extension of us and I'd say it was more the public response to the virus that caused the problems than the government response.



Note: this statement likely doesn't include you if your government suggested drinking bleach.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 19, 2022)

1 in 3 Women and 1 in 5 Men in EU May Develop Long COVID, WHO Says


At least 17 million people in the EU may have Long COVID, and women are more likely than men to get it, the World Health Organization said




time.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

COVID-19 Infections Increase Risk of Long-Term Brain Problems - Neuroscience News


COVID-19 infection has been linked to a range of lasting neurological and psychological disorders, including depression, memory problems, and Parkinson's-like disorders, within the first year following infection.




neurosciencenews.com


----------



## Sativied (Sep 23, 2022)

Here we go again... as before summer wave it never went below a 1000 cases per day. Which is lower than the real number already because of incomplete reporting. What's odd though is that the number of particles in waste water didn't increase, went down a little. Perhaps just more people reporting cause of the colder autumn temps, people getting a cold more often, or, more likely, it's the start of the autumn wave. Getting updated booster next week regardless.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 23, 2022)

They report 3000 deaths a week here in the US, I believe the real number is higher.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2022)

at this point, i would say pick one school in a district and let all the kids who parents are fucking antivax morons go there...then when those kids and probably their parents are dead, the rest of us who aren't morons can go about our lives unencumbered by the stupid
https://www.politico.com/news/2022/10/01/state-nixed-religious-vaccine-exemptions-medical-exemptions-up-00059089


----------



## printer (Oct 3, 2022)

Just got the updated mixture shot in my arm this weekend. Sore arm and a little groggy yesterday but back to normal today. Watch, my doctor probably will want me to get my flu shot also.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2022)

The US has had over 30,000 covid deaths in August and September, good thing the pandemic is over.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2022)

That's the official count and does not include all the previously healthy people dropping dead from mysterious strokes and heart attacks and all kinds of other conditions.


----------



## Sativied (Oct 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The US has had over 30,000 covid deaths in August and September, good thing the pandemic is over.


Any numbers on how many were vaccinated? 30k… such a high number in late summer. Less than 200 during same period here. Daily average deaths is 2 here. Daily average in US with 20x larger population is 200x higher deaths. So relatively, roughly 10 times as many die of covid in the US. 3x since start of pandemic.

No guessing necessary about when the next wave starts here. Again, not complete numbers, sewer analysis indicates at least 8-fold. Can’t remember last time I’ve seen a mask or anyone keeping distance.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2022)

They claim the unvaccinated are 14 times more likely to die than the double boosted here. It's been steadily over 400 a day dead for months,think it's up to about 440 a day now.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2022)

A retired married couple that are friends of mine got covid for the second time a couple weeks ago. The first time nearly killed both of them,she was on oxygen at home for a couple months,he had heart attacks and strokes that killed his short term memory permanently. This time she seams to have recovered already, he is in bad shape now with more heart problems, I don't expect him to live much longer,he has a nurse that comes to his home daily.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are still plenty of people in the hospital and the latest greatest strain is taking it's toll, yer lucky to have the latest booster. For those who want to avoid it or mitigate it at least there are ways now, medications and boosters. I wouldn't expect much mention of it until after the election and only if the democrats win, then they might be bolder on public health issues. Right now folks want to forget covid, so other than promoting boosters, let them. Win the election, cause if you don't the death will only get worse with lunatics running the show or throwing sand in the gears. America (Canada too) has to replace a generation of dead, wounded or burned out nurses and other health professionals FFS and the republicans won't be helpful with that at all. After the fucking they got from covid and Trump's response, there is trouble recruiting, women have many more employment options today and they do the work of compassion the best.


I dropped out of healthcare. Going back to school now for Something completely different. I tried so hard to stay in the field but I mentally can’t do it. The system broke me. It has taken my a lot of courage to leave the field after 17 years. Tired of being treated so poorly.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 3, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I dropped out of healthcare. Going back to school now for Something completely different. I tried so hard to stay in the field but I mentally can’t do it. The system broke me. It has taken my a lot of courage to leave the field after 17 years. Tired of being treated so poorly.


Our hospitals are in dire straights with nurses and doctors off with Covid. My stepdaughter just got over it but the rest of the household came out unscathed. It was almost like whooping cough, or a very bad cold . She felt and sounded awful


----------



## canndo (Oct 3, 2022)

So I spoke to yet another "denier" the other day, now that I am a recipient of the newest bivalent vaccine.

He chimed in with "I had covid January 2020". He must be the tenth or twelfth person who is sure they had it long before the Oregon rest home breakout.

Why is this such a common presumption?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2022)

Variant BQ1.1 escapes all antibody therapeutics, no longer any treatment for covid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2022)

Ringo has covid.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 4, 2022)

*The next COVID wave is already starting in Canada. Here’s why this one should be different.*

Canada recommends everyone 12 and older to get a fall booster three to six months after their last vaccine or infection

Read in National Post: https://apple.news/Au8ZRuwZWRbeyy26vbUdD_g


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Our hospitals are in dire straights with nurses and doctors off with Covid. My stepdaughter just got over it but the rest of the household came out unscathed. It was almost like whooping cough, or a very bad cold . She felt and sounded awful


Sorry to hear it. That’s terrible.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 4, 2022)

Better hope it doesn't mutate to spread from person to person, this will make covid look like the common cold with a 60% fatality rate.










Spain reports first human case of H5N1 bird flu, second in Europe - The Postedia


A poultry farm worker in Castilla-La Mancha has tested positive for H5 avian influenza. This is the first case in Spain and the second in Europe The UK will find another in December 2021. The case was confirmed last Tuesday, September 27 and reported to the European Center for Disease…




thepostedia.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> *The next COVID wave is already starting in Canada. Here’s why this one should be different.*
> 
> Canada recommends everyone 12 and older to get a fall booster three to six months after their last vaccine or infection
> 
> Read in National Post: https://apple.news/Au8ZRuwZWRbeyy26vbUdD_g


I gotta get in for boost #4, the hurricane threw things off here. I figure we could be a couple of years away at most from a broad-spectrum solution for vaccines and antivirals. Something that might even deal with some versions of the common cold, I've posted several promising discoveries here and they should be getting to the pay off stage soon. I don't think there's a shortage of funding or brains, because this is a serious issue considering the ramifications of long covid and the neurological and physiological damage it can also cause.

In the meantime, avoid it if you can and keep boosted to minimize the effects if you do get it and if you do get it, seek antiviral treatment ASAP.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I gotta get in for boost #4, the hurricane threw things off here. I figure we could be a couple of years away at most from a broad-spectrum solution for vaccines and antivirals. Something that might even deal with some versions of the common cold, I've posted several promising discoveries here and they should be getting to the pay off stage soon. I don't think there's a shortage of funding or brains, because this is a serious issue considering the ramifications of long covid and the neurological and physiological damage it can also cause.
> 
> In the meantime, avoid it if you can and keep boosted to minimize the effects if you do get it and if you do get it, seek antiviral treatment ASAP.


Just got the latest booster on Sunday.

How are you recovering from the storm?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Just got the latest booster on Sunday.
> 
> How are you recovering from the storm?


Power is on in most places and the big trees are being cleaned up, many rural areas are still down, they work outward from population centers. My car just needed a new battery, so I put it on a battery charger and drove it to the garage for a replacement.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2022)

Gee, I wonder what it could be.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Gee, I wonder what it could be.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209065


I wonder if a propensity to believe bullshit has anything to do with it?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2022)

Hard to believe that a combo like horse dewormer and drinking bleach isn't a winner, especialy when you don't have your DNA altered by some experimental vaccine.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Gee, I wonder what it could be.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209065


Obviously, God is a Democrat.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 8, 2022)

A new wave has started in Singapore with a new variant XBB, it has similar mutations to another new one BQ1.1 that has scientists worried and I posted about recently.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 8, 2022)

The German covid hospitalization rate is the highest it's been since the start of the pandemic and ICU beds are 90% filled in some areas.


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A new wave has started in Singapore with a new variant XBB, it has similar mutations to another new one BQ1.1 that has scientists worried and I posted about recently.


Damn Capt.,I'm scheduled for my Omicron shot Oct.15 along w/flu shot,and I feel I'm chasing it w/new variants you've mentioned,this will be shot #5 in the battle against Covid for me,my perception is that maybe 5-10% of pop. in Mass. is masking and we American's no longer seem to care or possess the attention span to deal w/long crises's which in IMHO doesn't present a rosy future sad to say,


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Damn Capt.,I'm scheduled for my Omicron shot Oct.15 along w/flu shot,and I feel I'm chasing it w/new variants you've mentioned,this will be shot #5 in the battle against Covid for me,my perception is that maybe 5-10% of pop. in Mass. is masking and we American's no longer seem to care or possess the attention span to deal w/long crises's which in IMHO doesn't present a rosy future sad to say,



Look into getting the Novavax covid vaccine.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2022)

Covid hospitalizations in Austria are rising faster than any previous wave so far, new variants.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2022)

Seeing a lot of reports of severe diarrhea and vomiting with BQ1.1 variant.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 11, 2022)

"We can't no longer guarantee the safety of patients." The council of a Munich clinic, Germany, declared a state of emergency after a massive covid rise, which swamped the local healthcare. Up to 50% of staff out sick. Patients overwhelming the emergency dept.

OKTOBERFEST


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> "We can't no longer guarantee the safety of patients." The council of a Munich clinic, Germany, declared a state of emergency after a massive covid rise, which swamped the local healthcare. Up to 50% of staff out sick. Patients overwhelming the emergency dept.
> 
> OKTOBERFEST


that is bitter beer.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 11, 2022)

Excess deaths in the UK are 26% higher than they were in 2019, gee I wonder what it could be.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 12, 2022)

On first day in office, Alberta Premier Danielle Smith calls unvaxxed people the ‘most discriminated against group’ she’s ever seen


Alberta’s newly minted premier wants to protect unvaccinated people under the Alberta Human Rights Act.




www.thestar.com





“They have been the most discriminated against group that I’ve ever witnessed in my lifetime,”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> On first day in office, Alberta Premier Danielle Smith calls unvaxxed people the ‘most discriminated against group’ she’s ever seen
> 
> 
> Alberta’s newly minted premier wants to protect unvaccinated people under the Alberta Human Rights Act.
> ...


Covid discriminates between the vaxxed and unvaxxed, there is a big fall wave coming with new and more slippery stains. I get the fourth boost tomorrow a bivalent vaccine. They are trying to leverage the FREEDUM shit, many young people were propagandized against Trudeau on social media, looking for covid stuff that supported their feelings, since their health wasn't at risk much and they were young horny and wanted to party.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> On first day in office, Alberta Premier Danielle Smith calls unvaxxed people the ‘most discriminated against group’ she’s ever seen
> 
> 
> Alberta’s newly minted premier wants to protect unvaccinated people under the Alberta Human Rights Act.
> ...


somebody knows no othersexuals apparently


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> somebody knows no othersexuals apparently


In the comments section, someone asked if she made that statement while standing on the graves of indigenous children. 

She is pandering to a minority.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2022)

4 Suspected cases of Ebola in Kampala Uganda, a city of 1.7 million with a international airport. This is the nightmare scenario unfolding according to scientists, it breaks out in small villages normally. This strain of ebola has killed more than half it's victims so far and the ebola vaccine is not effective with this variant.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> In the comments section, someone asked if she made that statement while standing on the graves of indigenous children.
> 
> She is pandering to a minority.
> View attachment 5211571


for that province, that is on point.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2022)

German Health Minister Karl Lauterbach calls for reintroduction of mask mandates, citing "sharp increase" in COVID cases - ZDF 


But they said the pandemic was over lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> German Health Minister Karl Lauterbach calls for reintroduction of mask mandates, citing "sharp increase" in COVID cases - ZDF
> 
> 
> But they said the pandemic was over lol.


Say hello to the new boss


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Say hello to the new boss


But "we" will...The stupidest part of America WILL get fooled again. Ok, that's not accurate. They've been fooled, are fooled now, and will continue to be fooled in the future...Because they're fucking fools, and that's what fools do.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

The pathogen cares not a whit about the official duration of the pandemic. I mask and stand far from folks, especially the mask-complacent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

Got the bivalent 4th boost today, not as good as the gringo version for the latest stains, but I suppose that will be for spring or summer. We are expecting a big fall wave as are most places and masks still slow it down, so the hospitals don't get overwhelmed, hopefully they will use more antiviral meds to deal with it. Masks are unpopular with large segments of society, not just America either. Politically and as far as a lot of public health aspects go, it's over, it's the hospitalization rate that will determine a lot of things locally. If it gets worse after the election the government might do something about it, though the republicans would oppose it, even though it's probably most of their supporters who are dying and getting fucked over by it. Many have been vaxxed and then mildly infected with new strains building their immunity further.

I think we will have a killer vaccine in a couple of years, one that might even deal with all coronavirus strains, even if it has to be annual and combined with a flu shot.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> … a killer vaccine


a fraught choice of words


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 13, 2022)

You already have a killer vaccine:


VAERS - Data



I just received word today that my employer is discontinuing the vaccine mandate.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 14, 2022)

Thread by @DrEricDing on Thread Reader App


@DrEricDing: ⚠️Scoop—MOTHER OF GOD—Just got this leak from CDC-insider source—it seems #COVID variants worse than CDC has been admitting. The new highly evasive #BQ1 & #BQ11 sub variants are surging over 11%—but CDC...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 14, 2022)

Biden administration extends COVID-19 public health emergency


The Biden administration says the COVID-19 public health emergency will continue through Jan. 11 as officials brace for a spike in cases this winter.




www.pbs.org


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 14, 2022)

Well, well, well.. What do you know.. Pfizer never tested their vax's effectiveness in reducing transmission of covid. Why am I not surprised?









Posts mislead on Pfizer COVID vaccine’s impact on transmission


CLAIM: Pfizer admitted to the European Parliament that it had not tested the ability of its COVID-19 vaccine to prevent transmission of the virus before it entered the market, proving the company lied about this earlier in the pandemic.




apnews.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Well, well, well.. What do you know.. Pfizer never tested their vax's effectiveness in reducing transmission of covid. Why am I not surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao are so in need of a win that a vaccine that is currently saving people from getting severely sick from this virus was not tested at its benefit on transmitting the deadly virus does it for you?

I would say 'your not surprised', because nobody is. You have been arguing with yourself the entire time to keep yourself convinced that the Death Cult logic is not making you and everyone around you less safe than you otherwise would be if you all just sucked it up and joined with all the doctors and scientists that have done little things like doubling the average lifespan of humans in the last hundred years (give or take) using science.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao are so in need of a win that a vaccine that is currently saving people from getting severely sick from this virus was not tested at its benefit on transmitting the deadly virus does it for you?
> 
> I would say 'your not surprised', because nobody is. You have been arguing with yourself the entire time to keep yourself convinced that the Death Cult logic is not making you and everyone around you less safe than you otherwise would be if you all just sucked it up and joined with all the doctors and scientists that have done little things like doubling the average lifespan of humans in the last hundred years (give or take) using science.


He’s been hammering the vaccine using his signature faulty logic from day one. He got so annoyed with my calling him on fallacy after fallacy that he ragequit me into ignore. It’s less fun being on ignore, so I’m not pointing out each current instance.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> He’s been hammering the vaccine using his signature faulty logic from day one. He got so annoyed with my calling him on fallacy after fallacy that he ragequit me into ignore. It’s less fun being on ignore, so I’m not pointing out each current instance.


I figure if someone is so triggered by having their stupid propaganda narratives exposed that they ignore me, it's no big deal since they are likely able to read my responses on a different sock puppet.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I figure if someone is so triggered by having their stupid propaganda narratives exposed that they ignore me, it's no big deal since they are likely able to read my responses on a different sock puppet.


Being on ignore has one specific disadvantage: it removes my ability to challenge user. As talking _about_ user when I cannot be “in his face” says more about my honor than user’s, it is a significant handicap. 

That said, if user places me _back_ on ignore, that stricture does not apply, now that I have disclosed this policy and this exemption to it. Then I will relentlessly and with a certain joyous malice specify and describe each and every instance of straw man argument, cherry-picking, data distortion and the other customary vehicles of intellectual dishonesty routinely employed by user. 

Thus it is in user’s interest _not_ to invoke either the ignore feature or challenges to my rational critique.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Being on ignore has one specific disadvantage: it removes my ability to challenge user. As talking _about_ user when I cannot be “in his face” says more about my honor than user’s, it is a significant handicap.
> 
> That said, if user places me _back_ on ignore, that stricture does not apply, now that I have disclosed this policy and this exemption to it. Then I will relentlessly and with a certain joyous malice specify and describe each and every instance of straw man argument, cherry-picking, data distortion and the other customary vehicles of intellectual dishonesty routinely employed by user.
> 
> Thus it is in user’s interest _not_ to invoke either the ignore feature or challenges to my rational critique.


I disagree. Your premise seems to rely on them not being utterly full of shit and ignoring us because they got to the end of their troll talking points and hurt their cult more often than not when they tried to make shit up. Because while lies are free, facts are stubborn things.

I would rather just cut to the chase and not deal with 6 posts in a row of moving the goalposts.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I disagree. Your premise seems to rely on them not being utterly full of shit and ignoring us because they got to the end of their troll talking points and hurt their cult more often than not when they tried to make shit up. Because while lies are free, facts are stubborn things.
> 
> I would rather just cut to the chase and not deal with 6 posts in a row of moving the goalposts.


It is my choice. I do not hold others to it, but I prefer to address my disagreements to user.

That said, once taken off the initial ignore, I will follow the guidelines I laid out above. Being put back on ignore carries relaxed ethics for me.

Some users are obvious and inarticulate trolls. I sense more danger from articulate trolls who can do a better job of candy-coating the toxic content. Those are more likely to receive the benefit of my gentle ministrations.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> He’s been hammering the vaccine using his signature faulty logic from day one. He got so annoyed with my calling him on fallacy after fallacy that he ragequit me into ignore. It’s less fun being on ignore, so I’m not pointing out each current instance.


Naw, what caused me to put you on ignore was your pattern of backing away from debates by claiming "strawman" or "anecdote" whenever the going got tuff for you, which is just plain weak. Outside of that I tend to enjoy debating with you, and you do make some good points, which is why I took you off of ignore. I still have those other trolls on ignore however, including the person you you are replying to in your post.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 14, 2022)

I wonder why they had to sue the government to get this data. Wasn't one of Biden's campaign promises to “bring transparency and truth back to government”? If that's the case why does it take two separate lawsuits to get the data?








New data is out on COVID vaccine injury claims. What's to make of it?


The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, facing a Freedom of Information Act lawsuit seeking a vast trove of data about the safety and side-effects of the COVID-19 vaccines, made a pledge in August.




www.reuters.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Naw, what caused me to put you on ignore was your pattern of backing away from debates by claiming "strawman" or "anecdote" whenever the going got tuff for you, which is just plain weak. Outside of that I tend to enjoy debating with you, and you do make some good points, which is why I took you off of ignore. I still have those other trolls on ignore however, including the person you you are replying to in your post.


Each time I did it, I was correct. Call that weak if you like.
The rest of the time, I do read your posts with interest.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Each time I did it, I was correct. Call that weak if you like.
> The rest of the time, I do read your posts with interest.


Hey bro, it's cool if those are the tactics that you want to pursue with the arguments get tuff for you, but don't expect me to engage with you when you continue with that sort of methodology. It is weak sauce, so yeah.. I'll call it like I see it. Frankly many of your posts are also straw man or anecdotal, and you know it. There's just not some hall monitor there to call you on it every time.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Hey bro, it's cool if those are the tactics that you want to pursue with the arguments get tuff for you, but don't expect me to engage with you when you continue with that sort of methodology. It is weak sauce, so yeah.. I'll call it like I see it. Frankly many of your posts are also straw man or anecdotal, and you know it. There's just not some hall monitor there to call you on it every time.


So will I.

But not every time, especially when the above is the quality of the pushback you present. It would be tiring.

I would like you to show me one (1) unambiguous straw man argument I have deployed against you in the last 12 months. You either cannot, or (likely) you will call something a straw man when it does not conform to the definition. You have done that before without posting the step-by-step derivation, which would reveal the sleight of hand concealed in the claim.

For clarity, a straw man argument is arguing either with a fabrication or a significant distortion of what I actually claimed.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> So will I.
> 
> But not every time, especially when the above is the quality of the pushback you present. It would be tiring.
> 
> ...


I won't engage with you here in that challenge as it's way off topic, and I don't feel the need to prove my point.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 14, 2022)

Well I've been here at the emergency room waiting for my daughter who we had to rush in because she lost consciousness briefly, seemingly related to a mild brain concussion that she got from getting hit in the head by a ball. A doctor diagnosed her with the concussion this morning, but now the ER people don't think that's the case. So what is their answer? Give her a covid test, which turned out negative. So what's their next step? Test her for covid again, I shit you not. She doesn't fucking have covid, she has a concussion for fuck sake. I swear these ER doctors are fucking idiots.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 16, 2022)

LMFAO..









Fauci Claims Innocence on School Shutdowns: ‘I Had Nothing to Do with It’


Dr. Anthony Fauci, who recently announced he would be leaving his government post as White House chief medical adviser, claimed innocence on the fallout from school shutdowns.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the 'LMFAO' supposed to mean that he thinks Fauci is lying?


----------



## printer (Oct 17, 2022)

*Trump officials interfered with CDC guidance for political purposes, House panel finds*
The Trump administration regularly interfered with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s (CDC) process for developing and issuing guidance about the coronavirus, changed scientific reports and undermined top public health officials, a congressional panel said Monday.
The House select subcommittee on the coronavirus crisis said interviews, emails and other documents obtained by the panel showed how political appointees in the Trump administration took control of CDC’s public communications and overruled scientists in an effort to bend the agency to Trump’s rosy outlook on the pandemic.

Former CDC Director Robert Redfield and other top agency staff described to the committee how the White House required CDC guidance to be reviewed by officials at the Office of Management and Budget, who ultimately had veto power over the content even though many had no background in infectious diseases.

The CDC’s former top deputy, Anne Schuchat, and others told the House panel that more Americans would be alive today if the Trump administration had allowed CDC to provide the clear messaging and accurate guidance that public health experts had been consistently calling for.
Political appointees altered or interfered with guidance documents for faith communities, a meatpacking plant, polling locations and voters, restaurants and bars, and coronavirus testing, according to a report from the select committee.
Redfield told committee staff that agency guidance was “compromised” at times, and that the process of getting approval from non-CDC officials gave him “PTSD.”

The House panel has been investigating Trump-era political interference in the coronavirus response for the past two years. The report released Monday is the third installment and offers additional details into how the CDC operated in the early part of the pandemic. 
The panel concluded political interference has caused lasting harm to CDC staff morale, as well as a loss of credibility in the nation’s public health institutions. 

Rep. James Clyburn (D-S.C.), the panel’s chairman, said the report shows that the previous administration “engaged in an unprecedented campaign of political interference” in an effort to “downplay the seriousness of the coronavirus.”

“This prioritization of politics, contempt for science, and refusal to follow the advice of public health experts harmed the nation’s ability to respond effectively to the coronavirus crisis and put Americans at risk,” Clyburn said in a statement. “As we continue to recover from the coronavirus crisis, we must also continue to work to safeguard scientific integrity and restore the American people’s trust in our public health institutions.”

In one instance, Martin Cetron, director of the CDC’s Division of Global Migration and Quarantine, described how the prior administration blocked a mask requirement for public and commercial transportation in the summer of 2020.

“The evidence was scientifically there” to support a mask requirement, Cetron said, but “despite what seemed like a fairly broad consensus, ultimately that decision was made and we were told that there would be no such use of federal authority for masking in a transportation corridor.”
Cetron said having such a requirement “could have made a significant contribution” to reducing the spread of the virus, especially during the winter surge of 2020.

Cetron also criticized a federal immigration order, known as Title 42, that allowed mass expulsions as the U.S.-Mexico border. Cetron said the order “was not drafted by me or my team,” but was instead “handed to us.” 

The order prevents migrants from entering the country on asylum claims, and was cited as a way to prevent the spread of disease. 
Cetron said he recalled participating on calls about the order during which then-senior White House adviser Stephen Miller spoke.
“I was concerned that there may be a motivation that was beyond the specific public health agenda,” Cetron said.

He noted that hard border closures “don’t really work as intended,” and other measures such as quarantines, masking and testing would help mitigate coronavirus infections on the southern border.
Still, Redfield signed the order, and it’s been in place ever since.

The Biden administration has used Title 42 to deport nearly 2 million migrants, sometimes returning individuals back to Mexico on the same day, and other times taking weeks to repatriate men, women and children to dangerous conditions in Haiti. 








Trump officials interfered with CDC guidance for political purposes, House panel finds


The Trump administration regularly interfered with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s (CDC) process for developing and issuing guidance about the coronavirus, changed scientific…




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


>


If you are worried, you should for sure get your vaccines updated.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> I am fully inoculated and have little fear of covid.


It is a nice option to not have to worry about getting hospitalized with the virus.




rebar said:


> The pandemic is over President Biden said so.


He also said something about Covid not being gone too right? 

What is it that you are saying is wrong? 

Or am I looking too deep into what I am taking to be some kind of death cult anti-Biden messaging, and you are instead someone that just swallowed the right wing propaganda campaign, made an account (and likely a sock puppet account to post in this section), and decided to post that nugget here?

Anyways, nice to meet you on this account.

Are you an American? And if so are you ok with the fact that Trump's campaign manager gave the data on American citizens that the Republican Party gathered over the years (and strategies on how they wanted to win in 2016) to a Russian spy?

For my part, I am an American and am not ok with Trump's campaign helping the Russian militaries attack on our citizens.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> I am fully inoculated and have little fear of covid.
> The pandemic is over President Biden said so.


It is over. That's what he said. Both of these statements are true.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 17, 2022)

I see a ICU bed in Mr Inoculated's future.


----------



## point3d (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> I am fully inoculated and have little fear of covid.
> The pandemic is over President Biden said so.


only in China the pandemic has not over. All other countries are safe!)


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> Why so much paranoia and hostility?


only you can tell us; we merely observe your online behavior.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> That is odd as I only see it in these posts and hanimal says it themself.
> Just a couple examples in this thread there's quite a few more in the war thread.
> According to the group I am a sock,troll,A trump supporter and a fascist.
> Be Coolio if anyone could show me an example where I am being "paranoid"?


considering that you refused to recognize what you were doing yesterday when you were presented with the evidence, 

then deployed this snarky little ad hominem enveloped in a veritable haiku of intellectual dishonesty,



rebar said:


> I did that in the first post............maybe the trumptards ain't alone in reading comprehension deficits?
> Thanks for all the nonanswers and tardulate,have a good night.


that sounds like the type specimen for thankless labor. There is no good in reasoning with that sort of demeanor, so I’ll pass; thank you.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol at 'the group' line. That is a step or two away from crying how 'this website' is out to get you in a 'ban me' thread.
> 
> Way to not actually answer the honest question I asked though.
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> You seem to be online way more than me.
> I have zero Interest in supporting anyone in that region.
> Fuck all of Europe not our business unless the Russians should have done the same in Iraq and Afghanistan.
> This proxy war business is a crime against humanity.
> ...


Welcome to the site then, are you able to answer actual questions or deal in reality on what others have said here?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Welcome to the site then, are you able to answer actual questions or deal in reality on what others have said here?


In a lovely bit of site-related symmetry and maybe even some good noose, they have hemp-based rebar now.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> I am fully able to openly communicate.


perhaps a demonstration of that capacity is in order, in sharp and pleasant contrast to what you have been serving.


> The fact that its maybe not in lockstep with you is good.
> *Diversity of thought* is what drives human progress.


ahhh now, that is de luxe. As euphemisms for intellectual dishonesty go, that one is, in the immortal words of the Anglo-French equestrian instructor: _hors classe_.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2022)

rebar said:


> I am fully able to openly communicate.
> The fact that its maybe not in lockstep with you is good.
> Diversity of thought is what drives human progress.


So is that a no to being able to deal in reality?

"Openly communicating" right wing propaganda is not the same thing. I am all for diversity of thought, but not the reliance on false narratives that it takes to believe the MAGA lies.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> So is that a no to being able to deal in reality?
> 
> "Openly communicating" right wing propaganda is not the same thing. I am all for diversity of thought, but not the reliance on false narratives that it takes to believe the MAGA lies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

*Report Reveals Greater Extent Of Trump Admin Interference In CDC Than Previously Known*

258,020 views Oct 18, 2022 Rep. James Clyburn, chair of the House Select Subcommittee on the Coronavirus Crisis, talks with Rachel Maddow about a new report containing the results of the committee's investigation into the Trump administration's handling of the Covid epidemic and the surprising extent of its corruption of the CDC's public output. Watch highlights from The Last Word with Lawrence O’Donnell.


----------



## Sativied (Oct 21, 2022)

Autumn wave stagnating in NL and equivalent of CDC can’t explain it. Only 5% icu occupancy.



Waste water particles still suggest 30k-70k infections but is declining too. 1/3rd of 60year and older got new booster, younger only 12%. Despite being new omicron booster it’s not very popular because only a handful of very old people die of covid everyday, reportedly.


----------



## printer (Oct 22, 2022)

Seems someone decided to do a funny.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2022)

a new, highly immune-evasive variant 









‘We Need to Be Prepared for This': COVID Nightmare Variant Spreading, Already in US


XBB, the new so-called “nightmare” COVID-19 variant, is spreading rapidly in parts of the world and has already made its way to the U.S., researchers say. XBB is a variant of omicron and has been dubbed the “nightmare variant” in Singapore. It is extremely immune evasive and has also shown that...




www.nbcboston.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> a new, highly immune-evasive variant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it the one that Boston scientists have created in their lab?..




__





Science | AAAS







www.science.org


----------



## printer (Oct 23, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Was it the one that Boston scientists have created in their lab?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read the article you would know your answer.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 23, 2022)

printer said:


> If you read the article you would know your answer.


----------



## printer (Oct 23, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


>


In other words you think the article proves your conspiracy laden mind?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

‘We Need to Be Prepared for This': COVID Nightmare Variant Spreading, Already in US


XBB, the new so-called “nightmare” COVID-19 variant, is spreading rapidly in parts of the world and has already made its way to the U.S., researchers say. XBB is a variant of omicron and has been dubbed the “nightmare variant” in Singapore. It is extremely immune evasive and has also shown that...




www.nbcboston.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2022)

I don’t follow very much with what going on with covid anymore. I hear some news and see some people wearing masks but it just seems so surreal anymore. I spent the entire weekend in NYC on the subways and streets and museums and no one wears masks but a few die hards here and there and i keep reflecting on what happened and what is and it all seems so strange and curious. I think, why is that person wearing a mask and should I? Will they be one of the last survivors on earth? Lol . Was this all blown out of proportion? No, I remember the news and refrigerator trucks for dead bodies, I saw it all on TV in the seclusion of my office in Oklahoma. Lol. I got sick for a few days after the last booster and no way want to do that again if i don’t have to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t follow very much with what going on with covid anymore. I hear some news and see some people wearing masks but it just seems so surreal anymore. I spent the entire weekend in NYC on the subways and streets and museums and no one wears masks but a few die hards here and there and i keep reflecting on what happened and what is and it all seems so strange and curious. I think, why is that person wearing a mask and should I? Will they be one of the last survivors on earth? Lol . Was this all blown out of proportion? No, I remember the news and refrigerator trucks for dead bodies, I saw it all on TV in the seclusion of my office in Oklahoma. Lol. I got sick for a few days after the last booster and no way want to do that again if i don’t have to.


It's still out there, but being treated as endemic now, the last I heard it was still killing a lot of people every week in North America. Fall boosters are the order of business up here where it gets cold in the winter, flu season promises to be a killer this year and I gotta get a shot soon. For those concerned there are vaccines that offer some protection and antiviral meds with better vaccines on the way in a year or two I figure. The local public health officials will be concerned when the hospitals are full, that appears to be the metric.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's still out there, but being treated as endemic now, the last I heard it was still killing a lot of people every week in North America. Fall boosters are the order of business up here where it gets cold in the winter, flu season promises to be a killer this year and I gotta get a shot soon. For those concerned there are vaccines that offer some protection and antiviral meds with better vaccines on the way in a year or two I figure. The local public health officials will be concerned when the hospitals are full, that appears to be the metric.


I will be working as healthcare in New Jersey and they have strict vax rules. Hopefully it is a calm winter and I am glad I am here now and not 2 years ago. I feel bad for these folks and can’t imagine how some must have some sort of PTSD from the pandemic. I kinda get that vibe once and while when I see people wearing n95 masks outside . Like they really got mental from it. It’s so sad. When I was in NYC this weekend like no one had on masks in mid Manhattan or the lower east side but when I was in Chinatown lots of people had them on. It’s like so weird.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I will be working as healthcare in New Jersey and they have strict vax rules. Hopefully it is a calm winter and I am glad I am here now and not 2 years ago. I feel bad for these folks and can’t imagine how some must have some sort of PTSD from the pandemic. I kinda get that vibe once and while when I see people wearing n95 masks outside . Like they really got mental from it. It’s so sad. When I was in NYC this weekend like no one had on masks in mid Manhattan or the lower east side but when I was in Chinatown lots of people had them on. It’s like so weird.


I wear one inside public places, like the grocery store, or paying for gas, but not outside. Most people here dropped masks when the government and private requirements dropped, but compliance was good and infection rates were low for most of the pandemic. Glad to see your back home and it appears to be a more hospitable place for growers, if the democrats win the house and senate federal legalization is a given. Nobody knows what will happen this time around, the polls are not to be trusted and I think abortion might be a bigger issue than polls indicate, it could go either way IMHO.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wear one inside public places, like the grocery store, or paying for gas, but not outside. Most people here dropped masks when the government and private requirements dropped, but compliance was good and infection rates were low for most of the pandemic. Glad to see your back home and it appears to be a more hospitable place for growers, if the democrats win the house and senate federal legalization is a given. Nobody knows what will happen this time around, the polls are not to be trusted and I think abortion might be a bigger issue than polls indicate, it could go either way IMHO.


I will go to Newark and hope to see CORY Booker, maybe smoke a bone with him. I see chuck Schumer commercials on TV about gun laws that are awesome, maybe run into him one day would be cool. 
Abortion rights are huge here. There are lots of commercials on TV supporting abortion rights and it’s very important here. Women in this part of the country are not going to give their rights up anytime soon without a fight . You don’t want to fuck with women of NY and NJ women and Philly women like Jill Biden. Take a look at the commercials and the anti abortionist shake in their shoes because these women will rip them apart like a pit Bull.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

The COVID symptoms you get depend on how many vaccine jabs you’ve had, major study says


Getting vaccinated reduces the risk of severe illness, but it also appears to influence which of the more common symptoms you come down with.




fortune.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 28, 2022)

printer said:


> In other words you think the article proves your conspiracy laden mind?


No, but the article proves that some of these mad scientists just don't know when to stop with this gain of function shit. Do you think that making a more deadly version of the covid virus at a lab in Boston is somehow a good thing?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, but the article proves that some of these mad scientists just don't know when to stop with this gain of function shit. Do you think that making a more deadly version of the covid virus at a lab in Boston is somehow a good thing?


Professionals make the calls, not fear driven conspiracy theorists who do their "research" on the phone while having a shit. Perhaps biological research needs more responsible oversight, but that is a call for professionals to make including medical ethicists. If you want to control these things in America, how about the rest of the world and countries who don't share your values? Privately funded research can do whatever they want in America, unless specifically covered by law, the only control is through funding studies and that is not political thing at that level. So, unless ya wanna burn books, yer on the ride into the mysterious future with the rest of us. 

Constantly looking for things that confirm your biases is not research, it is the rationalization of a feeling, a base emotion, not a search for the truth about things. You become easy prey for those who would shit in yer ear.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Professionals make the calls, not fear driven conspiracy theorists who do their "research" on the phone while having a shit. Perhaps biological research needs more responsible oversight, but that is a call for professionals to make including medical ethicists. If you want to control these things in America, how about the rest of the world and countries who don't share your values? Privately funded research can do whatever they want in America, unless specifically covered by law, the only control is through funding studies and that is not political thing at that level. So, unless ya wanna burn books, yer on the ride into the mysterious future with the rest of us.
> 
> Constantly looking for things that confirm your biases is not research, it is the rationalization of a feeling, a base emotion, not a search for the truth about things. You become easy prey for those who would shit in yer ear.


You didn't read the article did you?

"An official from NIH’s National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) added to concerns by telling STAT her division was unaware of the specific experiments. She said they likely should have been evaluated to see whether they needed to go through a special review for NIH-funded GOF studies that create so-called enhanced potential pandemic pathogens."


----------



## printer (Oct 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, but the article proves that some of these mad scientists just don't know when to stop with this gain of function shit. Do you think that making a more deadly version of the covid virus at a lab in Boston is somehow a good thing?


Sometimes you need to see where you are going rather than where you have been. In a properly controlled environment with proper safeguards in place I would not be too concerned. But not a bunch of students messing about trying to finish their thesis paper.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 28, 2022)

printer said:


> Sometimes you need to see where you are going rather than where you have been. In a properly controlled environment with proper safeguards in place I would not be too concerned. But not a bunch of students messing about trying to finish their thesis paper.


Lab leaks "happen all the time".









Ex-US health official claims virus lab leaks happen ‘all the time’


‘If Covid originated in a Wuhan lab, it would take a whistleblower for truth to come out,’ he says




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> You didn't read the article did you?


I've read articles about the issue and if it were a serious one more professionals would be concerned. Didn't I say the only control the government has is through funding? Control over these things is with the scientists and their professional and academic associations. Professions govern themselves, that's why they are professions.


----------



## printer (Oct 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Lab leaks "happen all the time".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only the first paragraph visible. Hope it is similar to this page.









Gottlieb: Lab leaks happen all the time


Scott Gottlieb, the former head of the Food and Drug Administration (FDA), said on Sunday that lab leaks “happen all the time” while discussing the theory that COVID-19 may have emerged from a…




thehill.com





My point. There are a lot of labs in universities that have students carrying on without direct supervision. On the other had we have level four labs where work is done on the most hazardous viruses (and the like).


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 28, 2022)

All the conspiracy theories thrown around regarding that Wuhan lab ignore the simplest explanation that we have video evidence of. There is a 2019 video of those Wuhan lab researchers collecting bats inside the local caves, and honestly, the video is horrifying...it's so obvious what happened here. They were gassing the bats and then had workers collect them with no protective gear at all, gloves, masks nothing, just hour after hour, handling hundreds of bats with their bare hands. Even the lead researcher was just wearing a surgical mask, deep inside that dank ass cave full of bat guano. I wish people would resist the conspiracy impulse as their first option and look for the simplest explanation for what happened. SARS almost turned into a Covid type pandemic back in 03-we just got lucky with the mutations on that one. Scientists have known for decades a coronavirus pandemic was coming, the USA had the world's best coronavirus surveillance program before Trump axed it.

I got my second booster yesterday, for anyone interested in the benefit of a second booster I would direct you here https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-022-01832-0


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I've read articles about the issue and if it were a serious one more professionals would be concerned. Didn't I say the only control the government has is through funding? Control over these things is with the scientists and their professional and academic associations. Professions govern themselves, that's why they are professions.


Right, and the government did fund them, although BU is claiming that it wasn't "direct funding" because it only paid for lab equipment. Seems pretty slippery to me. I'll post the same quote again, because apparently you missed it:
"An official from NIH’s National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) added to concerns by telling STAT her division was unaware of the specific experiments. She said they likely should have been evaluated to see whether they needed to go through a special review for NIH-funded GOF studies that create so-called enhanced potential pandemic pathogens."


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 28, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> All the conspiracy theories thrown around regarding that Wuhan lab ignore the simplest explanation that we have video evidence of. There is a 2019 video of those Wuhan lab researchers collecting bats inside the local caves, and honestly, the video is horrifying...it's so obvious what happened here. They were gassing the bats and then had workers collect them with no protective gear at all, gloves, masks nothing, just hour after hour, handling hundreds of bats with their bare hands. Even the lead researcher was just wearing a surgical mask, deep inside that dank ass cave full of bat guano. I wish people would resist the conspiracy impulse as their first option and look for the simplest explanation for what happened. SARS almost turned into a Covid type pandemic back in 03-we just got lucky with the mutations on that one. Scientists have known for decades a coronavirus pandemic was coming, the USA had the world's best coronavirus surveillance program before Trump axed it.
> 
> I got my second booster yesterday, for anyone interested in the benefit of a second booster I would direct you here https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-022-01832-0


I doubt that we'll ever know the true source, however the Wuhan Lab Leak is no longer considered a conspiracy theory, as it once was.

By the way, the study you posted doesn't address the current BA.4 and BA.5 sub-variants.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 29, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I doubt that we'll ever know the true source, however the Wuhan Lab Leak is no longer considered a conspiracy theory, as it once was.
> 
> By the way, the study you posted doesn't address the current BA.4 and BA.5 sub-variants.











WHO makes U-turn, urging further investigation on 'lab leak' theory in new Covid report


New study is a U-turn for the agency, which was criticized for ruling out the theory last year and has faced accusations of being too deferential to Beijing.




www.nbcnews.com













State AGs say Fauci, Zuckerberg ‘colluded’ to kill COVID lab leak theory - WFIN Local News


Attorneys General in Missouri and Louisiana have compiled several pieces of evidence that they say shows Dr. Anthony Fauci worked directly with Big Tech companies to steer public discussion about COVID-19 and shut down talk about its origin, work that includes direct conversations with Facebook...




wfin.com













NIH Awards New Grant to U.S. Organization at Center of Covid-19 Lab Leak Controversy


In August, an EcoHealth Alliance award was terminated after the organization failed to turn over records critical to the Covid origin probe. The next month, it got a new grant.




theintercept.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> WHO makes U-turn, urging further investigation on 'lab leak' theory in new Covid report
> 
> 
> New study is a U-turn for the agency, which was criticized for ruling out the theory last year and has faced accusations of being too deferential to Beijing.
> ...


I hope they add in the Russian lab that exploded too. That seems a lot more of a suspect in the 'lab leak' argument if you ask me.



> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-49727101
> 
> *A major Russian research centre studying lethal viruses including Ebola and HIV says there was no biological contamination from an explosion and fire in one of its buildings.*
> 
> ...





PJ Diaz said:


> State AGs say Fauci, Zuckerberg ‘colluded’ to kill COVID lab leak theory - WFIN Local News
> 
> 
> Attorneys General in Missouri and Louisiana have compiled several pieces of evidence that they say shows Dr. Anthony Fauci worked directly with Big Tech companies to steer public discussion about COVID-19 and shut down talk about its origin, work that includes direct conversations with Facebook...
> ...


The AG's of Missouri and Louisiana got the goods huh, lol.



PJ Diaz said:


> NIH Awards New Grant to U.S. Organization at Center of Covid-19 Lab Leak Controversy
> 
> 
> In August, an EcoHealth Alliance award was terminated after the organization failed to turn over records critical to the Covid origin probe. The next month, it got a new grant.
> ...


And?


----------



## Sativied (Nov 1, 2022)

Was für und gegen die Maskenpflicht in Innenräumen spricht


Wegen der hohen Zahl der Corona-Neuinfektionen werden die Rufe nach einer Maskenpflicht in Innenräumen immer lauter. Aber wie effektiv schützen sie dort vor Ansteckung? Und wie gut helfen sie gegen die Omikronvariante? Von Alexander Steininger.




www.tagesschau.de





Translation: In Germany there‘s no debate about whether “masks work”, simply because there are plenty of reliable scientific studies that show they have more than enough effect to claim they “work”. Even though the FFP2 are recommended to protect yourself, simple masks still do a great job protecting others, even better if they wear them too. The numbers are declining again, but because studies have shown Omicron is spread more by larger droplets than previous variants, many are proposing a nationwide mandate again.

In NL, the autumn wave does appear to be near its end already. Incomplete numbers, but the decline matches with waste water particles and others stats:



There’s no consensus on what exactly caused this but I suspect the warmest October on record might have something to do with it. Even in last week October days where my windows and doors were wide open, people still eating outside. Winter weather is coming but by now most eldery and a good chunk of younger got the latest booster.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 3, 2022)

This is old news by now, but I just became aware of it myself. The Gavenator says that in California the State of Emergency will be over at the end of February 2023. I guess that means that I won't have to wear a mask at work by then anymore.









Governor Newsom to End the COVID-19 State of Emergency | California Governor


California’s pandemic response saved tens of thousands of lives, protected the economy, distributed nation-leading financial assistance and built up an unprecedented public health infrastructure The…




www.gov.ca.gov


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2022)

There are still over 2,600 people dying from covid every week in the US and a new wave is on it's way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

Fauci says U.S. is at a ‘crossroads’ as COVID kills 2,600 a week and new Omicron variants bloom with winter coming soon


As winter comes, a "variant soup" of Omicron sublineages like XBB, BQ.1, and BQ.1.1 are gaining ground across the country.




finance.yahoo.com





*Fauci says U.S. is at a ‘crossroads’ as COVID kills 2,600 a week and new Omicron variants bloom with winter coming soon*

The U.S. is coming to a difficult COVID crossroads as the cold winter months approach and new immune-evasive variants of Omicron emerge, White House Chief Medical Advisor Anthony Fauci says.

While the situation is certainly different from last winter when Omicron dominated all other variants, a new "variant soup" of Omicron sublineages like XBB, BQ.1, and BQ.1.1 are gaining ground across the country, wiping out key tools used to protect immune-compromised people.

“We’re really at a point that may be a crossroads here. As we’re entering into the cooler months, we are starting to see the emergence of sublineage variants of Omicron,” Fauci said on the _Conversations on Health Care_ radio show on Thursday.

*Longtime warnings*
For months, Fauci has been warning that a new, more immune-evasive variant would emerge over the winter. He previously sounded the alarm on the BQ.1 and BQ.1.1 sublineages of Omicron, because of their rapid infection rates and their apparent ability to evade antibody treatments.

Fauci has assured that healthy people with vaccinations, boosters, and/or a previous natural infection from a subvariant like BA.5 will be protected from the new sublineages. However, U.S. health officials fear antibody treatments like Evusheld—a pre-exposure prophylaxis treatment to prevent COVID-19 for severely immune-compromised people—will become ineffective in the face of these new variants.

Fauci also stressed in Thursday's interview that the pandemic was far from over. The number of deaths from COVID, which still averages around 2,600 a week, remains far too high, Fauci emphasized, adding “we’re still in the middle of this—it is not over. Four hundred deaths per day is not an acceptable level.”

The U.S. is coming to a difficult COVID crossroads as the cold winter months approach and new immune-evasive variants of Omicron emerge, White House Chief Medical Advisor Anthony Fauci says.

While the situation is certainly different from last winter when Omicron dominated all other variants, a new "variant soup" of Omicron sublineages like XBB, BQ.1, and BQ.1.1 are gaining ground across the country, wiping out key tools used to protect immune-compromised people.

“We’re really at a point that may be a crossroads here. As we’re entering into the cooler months, we are starting to see the emergence of sublineage variants of Omicron,” Fauci said on the Conversations on Health Care radio show on Thursday.

Longtime warnings
For months, Fauci has been warning that a new, more immune-evasive variant would emerge over the winter. He previously sounded the alarm on the BQ.1 and BQ.1.1 sublineages of Omicron, because of their rapid infection rates and their apparent ability to evade antibody treatments.

Fauci has assured that healthy people with vaccinations, boosters, and/or a previous natural infection from a subvariant like BA.5 will be protected from the new sublineages. However, U.S. health officials fear antibody treatments like Evusheld—a pre-exposure prophylaxis treatment to prevent COVID-19 for severely immune-compromised people—will become ineffective in the face of these new variants.

Fauci also stressed in Thursday's interview that the pandemic was far from over. The number of deaths from COVID, which still averages around 2,600 a week, remains far too high, Fauci emphasized, adding “we’re still in the middle of this—it is not over. Four hundred deaths per day is not an acceptable level.”

*Variant soup*
For the past two years, colder temperatures have brought seasonal upticks in COVID cases, which have then turned into massive waves of infection riding the emergence of highly transmissible new variants, like Alpha and Omicron.

This year “there is this soup of variants,” Tom Peacock, a virologist at Imperial College London, told the Atlantic. While no new variant has come out on top yet, Fauci and other experts are closely monitoring a pair of potentially troubling viral offshoots called BQ.1 and XBB, which may soon monopolize infections in certain parts of the world.

Both these new sublineages descended from Omicron: BQ.1 comes from BA.5, while XBB comes from two different BA.2 lineages recombined into one.

Experts in Asia are paying close attention to the XBB strain, which has taken a significant foothold in countries like Bangladesh and Singapore, and have called it one of the most immune-evasive variants yet.

Meanwhile in the U.S., the previous BA.5 variant still remains the most dominant strain, accounting for more than 49.6% of cases from Oct. 23 to Oct. 29, but the number of BQ.1 and BQ.1.1 cases has been steadily rising each week. BQ.1 and BQ.1.1 strains now represent 27% of all COVID infections combined, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s Nowcast, when just a month ago the two strains only accounted for 1.7% of all cases.

BQ.1 and XBB are distinct enough from each other that they could end up co-circulating, Peacock says, but he notes that it is too early to say for sure.

Our holiday plans may be in jeopardy nonetheless, as Peacock grimly warns that we could soon get an unwelcome surprise—just as Omicron upended winter expectations last Thanksgiving.

November 4, 2022: The headline of this article was updated with the correct number of COVID deaths a week.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fauci says U.S. is at a ‘crossroads’ as COVID kills 2,600 a week and new Omicron variants bloom with winter coming soon
> 
> 
> As winter comes, a "variant soup" of Omicron sublineages like XBB, BQ.1, and BQ.1.1 are gaining ground across the country.
> ...


i guess 2600 deaths a day is funny to some people...some horrible, hateful, small minded, evil little bastards who can't believe the truth because it would cause their carefully crafted fantasy to shatter into a million little pieces of shit...


----------



## printer (Nov 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess 2600 deaths a day is funny to some people...some horrible, hateful, small minded, evil little bastards who can't believe the truth because it would cause their carefully crafted fantasy to shatter into a million little pieces of shit...


"Made up numbers."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2022)

printer said:


> "Made up numbers."


i guess magats can lie to themselves way better than they can lie to anyone else...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess magats can lie to themselves way better than they can lie to anyone else...


The movement is built on a foundation of lies. Primary among them is the lie that donald trump has a brilliant business mind.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The movement is built on a foundation of lies. Primary among them is the lie that donald trump has a brilliant business mind.


Trump couldn't run a lemonade stand FFS, the accounting would be over his head. He'd be lucky enough to manage not to shit his pants, much less manage a legitimate business. 

Clearly his supporters willingly believe the most transparent of lies and absurdities. Why halfway normal people buy into this shit or would vote for those associated with it (republicans) is a mystery to me and most folks guided by reason, common sense and the lessons of History. It's not really a question of dumb or smart for most, it's not a national IQ test, it's a test of the heart and soul of a nation and a flawed democracy teetering on the brink.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The movement is built on a foundation of lies. Primary among them is the lie that donald trump has a brilliant business mind.


Darth Mango does have a fine hand wielding a lie-saber.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589452711304601602


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

mRNA vaccines are useful for more things than covid and other viruses, they can be used as a cancer treatment too, as well as a treatment for other medical conditions. Our experience with covid shows why it's good to have your own production facilities, they can simply download the code for a vaccine that works and begin cranking it out with enough doses to cover the country inside 6 months. As other vaccines switch to mRNA, it can produce those too.

Having this is like having a military, it can react quicky to "attacks" as soon as a vaccine is found anywhere on the planet it can be downloaded from the internet and sequenced. Then the production process can begin for a wide variety of potential threats.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589693493072760832


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess 2600 deaths a day is funny to some people...some horrible, hateful, small minded, evil little bastards who can't believe the truth because it would cause their carefully crafted fantasy to shatter into a million little pieces of shit...





printer said:


> "Made up numbers."


Yep totally made up numbers. The article clearly says "per week", not "per day". You just conflated the numbers by 7x. Derp.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 8, 2022)

Toronto’s top doctor urged to look at mandatory masking in schools as sick kids swamp hospitals | The Star


----------



## printer (Nov 8, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yep totally made up numbers. The article clearly says "per week", not "per day". You just conflated the numbers by 7x. Derp.


You still seem to miss my meaning. Not a surprise.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 8, 2022)

printer said:


> You still seem to miss my meaning. Not a surprise.


Yes, you attempted sarcasm, only to discover that it wasn't sarcasm after all, it was truth. Congrats.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589821211328270337


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589821211328270337


A covid death rate of 7 per 100,000 in the highest risk group? Wow, that's super low, compared to the standard death rate or the same age group.






Mortality rates, by age group


Number of deaths and mortality rates, by age group, sex, and place of residence, 1991 to most recent year.




www150.statcan.gc.ca


----------



## printer (Nov 8, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yes, you attempted sarcasm, only to discover that it wasn't sarcasm after all, it was truth. Congrats.


Sorry, still sarcasm, no matter what you think.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Sorry, still sarcasm, no matter what you think.


So you believe that there are 2600 deaths happening from COVID *per day*?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 8, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yes, you attempted sarcasm, only to discover that it wasn't sarcasm after all, it was truth. Congrats.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> So you believe that there are 2600 deaths happening from COVID *per day*?


no, that's per week, now...a month ago it was 2600 per day, but it's trending downward at the moment. of course, with it still mutating on an almost daily basis, we have absolutely no idea what will happen next week, or next month. if the wrong mutation occurs, those numbers could increase ten fold in a matter of days.
https://covid.cdc.gov/covid-data-tracker/#datatracker-home


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, that's per week


That's my point. You said "2600 deaths a day".



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess 2600 deaths a day is funny to some people.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's my point. You said "2600 deaths a day".


i made an error...which i just corrected....i don't see you correcting any of the many thousands of errors you've stated over the past couple of years...many thousands...


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> So you believe that there are 2600 deaths happening from COVID *per day*?


No.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Covid death = person who died with a positive PCR test within 30 days. The numbers are manipulated, so easy individuals believes in covid as a "dangerous" disease like ebola


whatever...i've heard all that bullshit before, and it's still bullshit
don't try to teach your grandpa how to rob trains, he was doing it before you were wearing short pants


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Lol. So you believe 2600 dies because of covid every week ? How many do you think had comorbidity and was fat as fuck? How many healthy people died because of this "new" cold/influenza??
> 
> Read and learn. Stop believing your tel-e-vision
> 
> ...


*CONCLUSIONS*
We are all living through one of the most drastic changes in our culture, economic system, as well as political system in our nation’s history as well as the rest of the world. We have been told that we will never return to “normal” and that a great reset has been designed to create a “new world order”. This has all been outlined by Klaus Schwab, head of the World Economic Forum, in his book on the “Great Reset”.[66] This book gives a great deal of insight as to the thinking of the utopians who are proud to claim this pandemic “crisis” as their way to usher in a new world. This new world order has been on the drawing boards of the elite manipulators for over a century.[73,74] In this paper I have concentrated on the devastating effects this has had on the medical care system in the United States, but also includes much of the Western world. In past papers I have discussed the slow erosion of traditional medical care in the United States and how this system has become increasingly bureaucratized and regimented.[7,8] This process was rapidly accelerating, but the appearance of this, in my opinion, manufactured “pandemic” has transformed our health care system over night.

Put your aluminum foil hats on folks, the world according to Klause Schab.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *CONCLUSIONS*
> We are all living through one of the most drastic changes in our culture, economic system, as well as political system in our nation’s history as well as the rest of the world. We have been told that we will never return to “normal” and that a great reset has been designed to create a “new world order”. This has all been outlined by Klaus Schwab, head of the World Economic Forum, in his book on the “Great Reset”.[66] This book gives a great deal of insight as to the thinking of the utopians who are proud to claim this pandemic “crisis” as their way to usher in a new world. This new world order has been on the drawing boards of the elite manipulators for over a century.[73,74] In this paper I have concentrated on the devastating effects this has had on the medical care system in the United States, but also includes much of the Western world. In past papers I have discussed the slow erosion of traditional medical care in the United States and how this system has become increasingly bureaucratized and regimented.[7,8] This process was rapidly accelerating, but the appearance of this, in my opinion, manufactured “pandemic” has transformed our health care system over night.
> 
> Put your aluminum foil hats on folks, the world according to Klause Schab.


Klaus Schwab has an incredible strangle-hold over many world leaders, due to his Young Global Leaders program, which people like Tony Blair, Angela Merkel, Justin Trudeau, and even Vladimir Putin (just to name a few) are graduates of. It's an elite group of politicians, corporate execs, and influencers who go through this program, and then go on to rise in power in promoting and executing the WEF agenda. Schwab is now out and bragging about how he has "penetrated" cabinets, citing examples of having more than 50% of Trudeau's (and others) cabinets. It sounds like conspiracy theory stuff, except that he is open about it.









Our Mission


The World Economic Forum is the International Organization for Public-Private Cooperation. The Forum engages the foremost political, business, cultural and other leaders of society to shape global, regional and industry agendas.




www.weforum.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Lol. So you believe 2600 dies because of covid every week ? How many do you think had comorbidity and was fat as fuck? How many healthy people died because of this "new" cold/influenza??
> 
> Read and learn. Stop believing your tel-e-vision
> 
> ...


wow, i love it when a new guy shows up and makes a bunch of stupid assumptions...i don't have cable, i don't watch "tv"...
i get my news from several different verifiable sources, reuters, AP, BBC, NPR, al jazeera, the times of India...
i believe the cdc before i believe you, or whoever you're listening to.
i do believe at least that many are dying each week, and the majority of them would not have died if they hadn't caught covid.
would some of them have survived if they were in better shape? most likely, but not all, and what about older people, children, and people with conditions that put them at risk? is getting older or being a child, or being given hepatitis or a blood clotting condition their own fault?
quit listening to assholes and look up the word "empathy"...then maybe try "compassion" , and possibly the term "civic duty".


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Klaus Schwab has an incredible strangle-hold over many world leaders, due to his Young Global Leaders program, which people like Tony Blair, Angela Merkel, Justin Trudeau, and even Vladimir Putin (just to name a few) are graduates of. It's an elite group of politicians, corporate execs, and influencers who go through this program, and then go on to rise in power in promoting and executing the WEF agenda. Schwab is now out and bragging about how he has "penetrated" cabinets, citing examples of having more than 50% of Trudeau's (and others) cabinets. It sounds like conspiracy theory stuff, except that he is open about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how is the reset in Ukraine going? Does not seem like the Reset bunch have all that much power.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

printer said:


> So how is the reset in Ukraine going? Does not seem like the Reset bunch have all that much power.


they’re getting the reboot


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 9, 2022)

printer said:


> So how is the reset in Ukraine going? Does not seem like the Reset bunch have all that much power.


Seems to me that it's getting a complete reset.

Right, all these people go to Davos every year just for the buffet.









Who’s at Davos 2022?


The World Economic Forum's 2022 annual meeting in Davos has begun, which means the elite of the international business world are gathering in Switzerland.




qz.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 9, 2022)

Press Release: U.S. Delegation to Attend the 2022 World Economic Forum


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE May 20, 2022 Ambassador Scott C. Miller will travel to Davos, Switzerland from May 22-25 to participate in the 2022 World Economic




ch.usembassy.gov





*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
May 20, 2022*

Ambassador Scott C. Miller will travel to Davos, Switzerland from May 22-25 to participate in the 2022 World Economic Forum. Ambassador Miller welcomes the opportunity to advance the Biden-Harris Administration’s agenda with world leaders and underscore America’s commitment to building stronger partnerships and promoting economic prosperity. Other U.S. government officials traveling to Davos are as follows:


Secretary of Commerce Secretary Gina Raimondo
Special Presidential Envoy for Climate John Kerry
Chair of the Board of Directors of the U.S. Export-Import Bank Reta Jo Lewis
Senator Patrick Leahy
Senator Chris Coons
Senator Deb Fischer
Senator John Hickenlooper
Senator Bob Menendez
Senator Pat Toomey
Senator Sheldon Whitehouse
Senator Roger Wicker
Representative Gregory W. Meeks
Representative Madeleine Dean
Representative Ted Deutch
Representative Darrell Issa
Representative William KeatingRepresentative Ted Lieu
Representative Michael M. McCaul
Representative Dan Meuser
Representative Seth Moulton
Representative Joe Neguse
Representative Dean Phillips
Representative Ann Wagner


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> So you are telling me im the new guy, and afterwards accept info from medias with material from reuters propaganda company?
> 
> Are you the kind of guy who were celebrating the apartheid, lockdown, medical tyranni and the fact that the unvaccinated were complained it was pandemic of the unvaccinated, and how do you think of the covid pas?
> 
> Of course you dont know nothing about reality, being brainwashed in reuters material. Lol


who is more reliable than Reuters?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> who is more reliable than Reuters?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> So you are telling me im the new guy, and afterwards accept info from medias with material from reuters propaganda company?
> 
> Are you the kind of guy who were celebrating the apartheid, lockdown, medical tyranni and the fact that the unvaccinated were complained it was pandemic of the unvaccinated, and how do you think of the covid pas?
> 
> Of course you dont know nothing about reality, being brainwashed in reuters material. Lol


reuters is brainwashing people? to believe the truth?...they're one of the most trusted, most accurate, least biased news services in existence...you sound like a paranoid conspiracy theorist...why don't you tell me where you get your news? joe rogain? steve bannon?
do you just go straight to trump's truth social feed?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2022)

IMO AP slightly > Reuters


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Try get your truth information from actually read and understand statistics, scientists without interest conflicts, not biased newspapers


I repeat the question with emphasis on specific sources.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Comeon do your research. Reuters least biased? Never heard about James C Schmidt, board member of pfizer and simultaneously one of Thompson Reuters chief members? How can you call that "not biased?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with the reporters work?




cannabineer said:


> I repeat the question with emphasis on specific sources.


lol like for real man, science truth information!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Try get your truth information from actually read and understand statistics, scientists without interest conflicts, not biased newspapers


goodbye, you aren't even close to worth the effort, ignored for ignorance


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> What does that have to do with the reporters work?
> 
> 
> 
> lol like for real man, science truth information!


making science!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> IMO AP slightly > Reuters


ok, but either is still a good place to get news, unbiased, fact based news...
if you don't trust them, chances are, you don't trust anyone you should be trusting, and that means you trust morons, who fill your head with shit, which you then spew over everyone around you...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Which reporters? You mean the journalists that was supposed to do jounalism, but instead forward the information from Reuters? Dont you see the meaning of conflict interest by having a board member from Pfizer and in the same time being able to propagate marketing for them via the worlds biggest news agency? You must have heard about mockingbird aswell?
> 
> How do you think of Pfizer just admitted the vaccine never were tested of giving imunity? Didnt your country make special rules for the unvaccinated entering official places aswell? We got told the vaccines gave immunity didnt we ?


This talking about who isn’t is all beside the point: what are the reliable information sources?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Mostly i follow a lot of different scientists on twitter and facebook.
> But i would suggest theindependent and maybe the guardian as more reliable sources. Im not from US. But here is a danish newspaper coming with some true informations..
> 
> 
> ...


I can get behind the Guardian.
But I can’t even fake my way through Danish.
German would be another story, but Danish is too different as is Swedish.

(i avoid the social media bigs like the plague.)


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

wtf does Denmark have anything do with this......

nvm

buy


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Which reporters? You mean the journalists that was supposed to do jounalism, but instead forward the information from Reuters? Dont you see the meaning of conflict interest by having a board member from Pfizer and in the same time being able to propagate marketing for them via the worlds biggest news agency? You must have heard about mockingbird aswell?
> 
> How do you think of Pfizer just admitted the vaccine never were tested of giving imunity? Didnt your country make special rules for the unvaccinated entering official places aswell? We got told the vaccines gave immunity didnt we ?


The Free Thought Project (source of the graphic) fares poorly.









Free Thought Project


CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence.




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Which reporters? You mean the journalists that was supposed to do jounalism, but instead forward the information from Reuters?









Do you mean the name of the person who wrote it that is on every article they publish? Who do you think writes the stuff that Reuters/AP publishes?



fredthesmoker said:


> Dont you see the meaning of conflict interest by having a board member from Pfizer and in the same time being able to propagate marketing for them via the worlds biggest news agency?


I literally have never seen that guy's name on any article. Maybe I missed it? 

For real though, there are rich people on every board in America, that is just how that works. Do I think that I could cherry pick one and say 'AH HA There is Proofz', of course, does that make it reality? No, of course not.

Those agencies have very high standards and are very quick to publish any information that comes out in corrections. And they also are highly public and under incredible scrutiny.



fredthesmoker said:


> How do you think of Pfizer just admitted the vaccine never were tested of giving imunity? Didnt your country make special rules for the unvaccinated entering official places aswell? We got told the vaccines gave immunity didnt we ?









To which variant? And at which time? I do know that all the information says that it is highly


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 9, 2022)

fredthesmoker said:


> Comeon do your research. Reuters least biased? Never heard about James C Schmidt, board member of pfizer and simultaneously one of Thompson Reuters chief members? How can you call that "not biased?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interestingly he's also involved with Klaus Schwab's World Economic Forum, the same one that @printer was referring to as a tin foil hat conspiracy just this morning.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Interestingly he's also involved with Klaus Schwab's World Economic Forum, the same one that @printer was referring to as a tin foil hat conspiracy just this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5223892


I think printer was suggesting something significantly other: that those who base opinions on the output of WEF are tinfoiling. 

The WEF look dead serious, and not to the benefit of the working class.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Interestingly he's also involved with Klaus Schwab's World Economic Forum, the same one that @printer was referring to as a tin foil hat conspiracy just this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5223892


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think printer was suggesting something significantly other: that those who base opinions on the output of WEF are tinfoiling.
> 
> The WEF look dead serious, and not to the benefit of the working class.


I'll go ahead and repost this, and point out that a lot of Democrats seem to be involved with the WEF.






Press Release: U.S. Delegation to Attend the 2022 World Economic Forum


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE May 20, 2022 Ambassador Scott C. Miller will travel to Davos, Switzerland from May 22-25 to participate in the 2022 World Economic




ch.usembassy.gov





*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
May 20, 2022*

Ambassador Scott C. Miller will travel to Davos, Switzerland from May 22-25 to participate in the 2022 World Economic Forum. Ambassador Miller welcomes the opportunity to advance the Biden-Harris Administration’s agenda with world leaders and underscore America’s commitment to building stronger partnerships and promoting economic prosperity. Other U.S. government officials traveling to Davos are as follows:


Secretary of Commerce Secretary Gina Raimondo
Special Presidential Envoy for Climate John Kerry
Chair of the Board of Directors of the U.S. Export-Import Bank Reta Jo Lewis
Senator Patrick Leahy
Senator Chris Coons
Senator Deb Fischer
Senator John Hickenlooper
Senator Bob Menendez
Senator Pat Toomey
Senator Sheldon Whitehouse
Senator Roger Wicker
Representative Gregory W. Meeks
Representative Madeleine Dean
Representative Ted Deutch
Representative Darrell Issa
Representative William KeatingRepresentative Ted Lieu
Representative Michael M. McCaul
Representative Dan Meuser
Representative Seth Moulton
Representative Joe Neguse
Representative Dean Phillips
Representative Ann Wagner


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'll go ahead and repost this, and point out that a lot of Democrats seem to be involved with the WEF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sure seems to be a non sequitur.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'll go ahead and repost this, and point out that a lot of Democrats seem to be involved with the WEF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is so weird that a respected economic forum that invites a lot of 'important' people they would have a lot fo politicians looking to boost heir resume's and make connections with others that are like minded.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That sure seems to be a non sequitur.


Not really.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 9, 2022)

Now is the time for a 'great reset'


The changes we have already seen in response to COVID-19 prove that a reset of our economic model is possible. Professor Klaus Schwab outlines how to achieve it.




www.weforum.org


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Now is the time for a 'great reset'
> 
> 
> The changes we have already seen in response to COVID-19 prove that a reset of our economic model is possible. Professor Klaus Schwab outlines how to achieve it.
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Not really.


explain please.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> explain please.


You said that the WEF are serious and not at a benefit to the working class. I'm pointing out that those who are heavily involved in the WEF are often Democrats, who ostensibly in support of the working class. So we need to ask ourselves, why is it so important to Klaus Schwab to "penetrate" the cabinets of left-wing global leaders, in effort to further the WEF agendas, and further, why are the leftists going along with it?


----------



## Sativied (Nov 9, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Who do you think writes the stuff that Reuters/AP publishes?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> You said that the WEF are serious and not at a benefit to the working class. I'm pointing out that those who are heavily involved in the WEF are often Democrats, who ostensibly in support of the working class. So we need to ask ourselves, why is it so important to Klaus Schwab to "penetrate" the cabinets of left-wing global leaders, in effort to further the WEF agendas, and further, why are the leftists going along with it?


I reject the equation of US Democrats with proletarian leftists. That is where I sensed non sequitur: the assumption of an arguable equation.

Also missing from the thesis is the Democrat/Republican ratio among US members, especially the white-badge top tier, and the extensibility of US political membership and contribution to the goals of the organization.

The greatest problem I see though is what I see you as using their stated goals as any sort of indicator of their actual agenda. Press releases aside, they seem like a classic association of plutocrats and others in power looking at how to hold and wield that power. The opacity of their financial data reinforces that impression.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I reject the equation of US Democrats with proletarian leftists. That is where I sensed non sequitur: the assumption of an arguable equation.
> 
> Also missing from the thesis is the Democrat/Republican ratio among US members, especially the white-badge top tier, and the extensibility of US political membership and contribution to the goals of the organization.
> 
> The greatest problem I see though is what I see you as using their stated goals as any sort of indicator of their actual agenda. Press releases aside, they seem like a classic association of plutocrats and others in power looking at how to hold and wield that power. The opacity of their financial data reinforces that impression.


None of that discounts the fact that Schwab and the WEF are successfully proactively "penetrating cabinets" of various global leaders, such as that of Justin Trudeau, who happened to be a keynote speaker at the WEF just a few years ago..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> None of that discounts the fact that Schwab and the WEF are successfully proactively "penetrating cabinets" of various global leaders, such as that of Justin Trudeau, who happened to be a keynote speaker at the WEF just a few years ago..


That is changing the topic.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is changing the topic.


No, it really isn't. It was part of the topic since post #18,309 earlier this morning:





Pandemic 2020


Sorry, still sarcasm, no matter what you think. So you believe that there are 2600 deaths happening from COVID per day?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, it really isn't. It was part of the topic since post #18,309 earlier this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I came in, it was about WEF. So penetrating cabinets or whatnot is diversionary.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> When I came in, it was about WEF. So penetrating cabinets or whatnot is diversionary.


Bro, this is back and forth totally unnecessary and not productive in any way. You came in after I spoke of penetrating cabinets this morning, and I reiterated it again this evening. Now, you are just going back to your typical defense in arguing minutia instead of debating the actual content of the posts. If you don't want to discuss the topics I bring up, fine; but your snippy "non-sequetor" and "that is changing the topic" comments, serve as nothing more than discussion avoidance.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Bro, this is back and forth totally unnecessary and not productive in any way. You came in after I spoke of penetrating cabinets this morning, and I reiterated it again this evening. Now, you are just going back to your typical defense in arguing minutia instead of debating the actual content of the posts. If you don't want to discuss the topics I bring up, fine; but your snippy "non-sequetor" and "that is changing the topic" comments, serve as nothing more than discussion avoidance.


What you call discussion avoidance, a favorite accusation of late, is something different. I’m pointing out the seams in your reasoning, just not being verbose about it since that generates more heat than light. You generate the false impression that you welcome discussion that isn’t adulation.

Complaining about minutiae is odd, seeing that you were prosecuting printer for a minutia. Are you that dependent on springing gotchas in place of genuinely discussing the bigger picture?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

Kids wards are full all-over North America with a variety of respirtory illnesses, including covid and authorities are asking for masks again to slow down the levels of children's illness. I'm sure many will say fuck the kids FREEDUM and it's my right shit, they will be doing research while taking a shit and Alex Jones needs to make money. More me, me shit, we've seen it before, and this will be no different, they can't make the connection or don't care how many will die, it's me, not us. Masks are very effective against flu and RVS, somewhat effective for covid and hand washing works better for both than for covid.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590773795740348417


----------



## printer (Nov 11, 2022)

My sister asked my brother if he had any N-95 masks, her daughter caught covid and said, "Oma does not want her to leave not fair to her has a high fever". (Granddaughter has no job and staying with grandmother).

I replied, "What happens if she gets mom sick?"

No reply. 

Four days later our 94 year old mom/grandma has covid.


Not sure if I am more mad than worried.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590963900908187649


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591151180813840385


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591449731703644160


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

Get vaxxed and stay boosted, seek antiviral medication if infected and FFS wear a mask this winter in public places indoors and crowds. Better vaccines are on the way that should deal with this much more effectively in a year or two, until then try and keep the damage from accumulating, by avoiding getting infected.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591453812354580484


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

Tripledemic Update: RSV, Covid And Flu


Three viruses are leading to a rise in hospitalizations in children. Covid-19, flu and RSV have combined to create a tripledemic.




www.forbes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591501585397465090


----------



## Sativied (Nov 12, 2022)

Haven't seen the map of NL like this for a long time. Covid appears to be disappearing. R rate effectively 0.79. Aside from a few exceptional short periods earlier this year and last year the number of infections hasn't been this low for 2 years. Reported infections, but waste water particles and other measurements like ICU admissions and occupancy confirm. The summer wave was larger than the autumn wave. No masks or other measures, about 60% of 60+ got latest booster.


Looks good but... BQ.1 rising faster than BA.5 is declining and at this rate the map will look darker blue again within weeks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591693614446710785


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

LOL, more like lock-down depression.









The impact of the COVID-19 lockdown on depression sufferers: a qualitative study from the province of Zaragoza, Spain - BMC Public Health


Background and purpose The impact of COVID-19 and its control measures have exacerbated existing mental health conditions. Although the deleterious effects of mental health problems are well known, fewer studies have examined the links between the Social Determinants of Health (SDHs) and...




bmcpublichealth.biomedcentral.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 13, 2022)

I felt like shit when I woke up this morning so I decided to take a test. Positive.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> LOL, more like lock-down depression.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the “LOL”? Pretty sure the whole COVID experience caused untold harm to the world. I don’t get the laughing out loud? Please explain.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Why the “LOL”? Pretty sure the whole COVID experience caused untold harm to the world. I don’t get the laughing out loud? Please explain.


Just another minimization of how serious this virus actually has proven to be, in support of his disdain for the vaccine. Jmo.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Why the “LOL”? Pretty sure the whole COVID experience caused untold harm to the world. I don’t get the laughing out loud? Please explain.


I think it's funny when people try to frame a global depression based on lock-down policies, as a result of the virus, instead of the policies themselves.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591628498485276699


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I think it's funny when people try to frame a global depression based on lock-down policies, as a result of the virus, instead of the policies themselves.


Right. Thanks for the response. Mental health issues are not funny IMO but hey, you do you. Yes the policies contributed to the issues as did the virus itself. No one likes uncertainty and there was a lot at first, still is.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Right. Thanks for the response. Mental health issues are not funny IMO but hey, you do you. Yes the policies contributed to the issues as did the virus itself. No one likes uncertainty and there was a lot at first, still is.


The mental health issue isn't the funny part; people's attempts to reframe the root cause of the issue is.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> The mental health issue isn't the funny part; people's attempts to reframe the root cause of the issue is.









lmao I am sorry man, but the root cause of the post pandemic depression according to you is the couple weeks of shutting down so that people didn't flood and overwhelm our hospital systems and not the virus that killed over a million Americans, caused all the destruction, and left who knows how many people with long haul symptoms.

'reframe the root cause' lol, I don't think it is that article doing that. Almost screams of some PeeWee Herman trolling IMO.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 14, 2022)

Ontario's top doctor to make announcement as pediatric hospitals see unprecedented surge of sick children



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-dr-kieran-moore-announcement-1.6650571


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> 'reframe the root cause' lol, I don't think it is that article doing that. Almost screams of some PeeWee Herman trolling IMO.


I think it’s more of a delicious combination of ignorance and arrogance than it is trolling.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao I am sorry man, but the root cause of the post pandemic depression according to you is the couple weeks of shutting down so that people didn't flood and overwhelm our hospital systems and not the virus that killed over a million Americans, caused all the destruction, and left who knows how many people with long haul symptoms.


A "couple weeks"? LOL, you're joking right? I know many people who were unemployed due to the "two week shutdown" for well over a year. One person I know openly contemplated suicide during the pandemic due to his locked-down situation. He did get the shot, but it gave him shingles as a response to the jab.


----------



## printer (Nov 14, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> A "couple weeks"? LOL, you're joking right? I know many people who were unemployed due to the "two week shutdown" for well over a year. One person I know openly contemplated suicide during the pandemic due to his locked-down situation. He did get the shot, but it gave him shingles as a response to the jab.


Sure, some people have become more depressed by the effects that covid had on society. But the studies are about how the illness changes the way some of the sick feel from the effects of having the illness. Your saying others got depressed due to the lockdowns make light of or tries to ignore the effect having the sickness can have. You are trying to justify not taking measures that were taken to protect society. You would have to be an idiot to think if we did not take measures that there would not be more dire effects to society if we did not take measures.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Sure, some people have become more depressed by the effects that covid had on society. But the studies are about how the illness changes the way some of the sick feel from the effects of having the illness. Your saying others got depressed due to the lockdowns make light of or tries to ignore the effect having the sickness can have. You are trying to justify not taking measures that were taken to protect society. You would have to be an idiot to think if we did not take measures that there would not be more dire effects to society if we did not take measures.


The thing is, in that particular study which is referenced, there is no control group to compare against. The so-called evidence is corollary at best. Now, if they had also looked at non-covid infected individuals' pandemic-depression to compare against, then the study might be meaningful.

This is also interesting from the study itself:

"A further caveat is that we cannot attribute these symptoms to new onset of depression; individuals with acute infection could be less likely to recover from prior depressive episodes or those with preexisting depressive symptoms could have greater risk of contracting COVID-19. A 2021 claims-based study suggests a bidirectional association between COVID-19 and psychiatric illness."


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> A "couple weeks"? LOL, you're joking right? I know many people who were unemployed due to the "two week shutdown" for well over a year. One person I know openly contemplated suicide during the pandemic due to his locked-down situation. He did get the shot, but it gave him shingles as a response to the jab.


You are pretending like that article you posted about Spain's lockdown for what 7 weeks of actual lockdown, is anything like what we went through in America?

lol you will just spout any stupid shit you like and think it ok to post, but it is not, it is death cult trolling bullshit.

People went through a whole hell of a lot in 2020. And there was a lot hammering people's mental health from every angle, but to pretend like you know that mental depression was not a result of people who got infected because you want to own the narrative with your feels is something that is 'lol' worthy every time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 16, 2022)

Two more friends tested positive for covid for the second time and another tested positive for the third time.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 16, 2022)

All 3 thought they had food poisoning and had digestive symptoms.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

A measles outbreak of unvaccinated children in Ohio continues to spread as experts sound the alarm


On Nov. 9, Columbus, Ohio’s public health officials released a statement that they were investigating 4 cases of measles at a child care facility. According to WBNS10, one of the children ended up in intensive care. Thankfully, that child had been...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

For those who reject modern medical science, there's always this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594457595993067520


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> For those who reject modern medical science, there's always this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594457595993067520


Thank goodness the great tooth pandemic of 1632 was finally cured.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2022)

Death by planet!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Death by planet!


Rising of the Lights?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 21, 2022)

I was really curious about 'King's evil'.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I was really curious about 'King's evil'.


Tubercular lymphadenitis. (It was believed that the royal touch i. e. physical contact with the reigning monarch had curative powers.) 

Rising of the lights appears to be pulmonary edema.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 22, 2022)

Talked to a couple more friends who had covid for the second time and suddenly their health has declined dramatically, I think a couple people in my group won't see the new year. We are all in our 60's and 70's but most of us were pretty healthy before covid, it's as tho after covid they aged 10+ years.


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2022)

34 years ago I was trying hard not to get serious about the lady who would become my wife. At the time I had convinced myself she was too old. As my friend James said, "she is 35 fucking years old." (I was 28 at the time. Now James is dead and my lady is almost 70 and rocking on) Anyway Glenn had dated her on and off during the same time as I was. But one day I saw them together and decided at that very moment that I did indeed want her for myself.

We didn't really see much of him for the next 20 years, but for the last 15 we have got to be really good friends. The wife has a (mostly classmates) social club that meets once a month, and even though he wasn't a classmate, he often went. 

Glenn lost use of one of his arms during high school. But he did anything an able bodied person could do. He had RV's, boats, tractors, etc, etc. 

Sadly he was also a MAGA redhat, and bought the covid misinformation hook, line and sinker. The wife saw on FB last night that he is in ICU with a tube down his throat. Fuck Covid. Fuck trumpf.


Also my friend Smoke is dying. His liver has gave out. He had covid a year or two back. Not sure if it is playing a part in his death or not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Something else to whine and bitch about kids lives mean fuck all, compared to the bother of wearing a mask There is a triple epidemic of children's respiratory illness moving south with the cold weather, hospitals are overloaded up here and have been for a while. Now this shit, because so many bought bullshit and put their kids lives and health at risk. Those who did their "research" on the phone while taking a shit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595556947314499584


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 24, 2022)

Record high cases of covid in China and protests of lock downs spread across the country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 5, 2022)

R rate increased to 1.03, BQ.1 taking over, but things are still looking better than expected in NL. 0-5 deaths per day.

Marked a year ago in images for comparison






On a similar note, children hospitals in neighboring countries are full with RVS patients. No unusual amount here yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

Shit storm in China, we offered them the latest mRNA vaccines, but as far as I know Xi refused and their own vaccines are shit as far as new strains go. Though he probably got them himself and for the elites.









China’s Rapid Covid Reversal Sparks Whiplash as Cases Surge


Covid is rapidly spreading through Chinese households and offices after the country’s pandemic rules were unexpectedly unwound last week, sparking confusion on the ground as ill-prepared hospitals struggle to deal with a surge in cases.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

__





Science | AAAS







www.science.org





*Models predict massive wave of disease and death if China lifts ‘zero COVID’ policy*
*Country’s severe approach to pandemic is inflaming the populace, but lifting it carries huge risks*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 13, 2022)

At this point the battle to eradicate covid has been lost.In my state,MA,masking % has been way down and it used to be one of the more compliant states,I can imagine getting alien like looks when masking down south. Covax,the agency that was to vaccinate poor african countries has been a bust and China is also a clusterFK. Covid will either weaken over time or hit the lottery and spawn a variant that takes us back to lockdowns.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 13, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> At this point the battle to eradicate covid has been lost.In my state,MA,masking % has been way down and it used to be one of the more compliant states,I can imagine getting alien like looks when masking down south. Covax,the agency that was to vaccinate poor african countries has been a bust and China is also a clusterFK. Covid will either weaken over time or hit the lottery and spawn a variant that takes us back to lockdowns.


I also don't know anyone who has been shot more than me 1st and 2nd Phizer,2 boosters,and finally the Bivalent(BA4-5) shot,I ooze MNRA when I sweat LOL.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 13, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I also don't know anyone who has been shot more than me 1st and 2nd Phizer,2 boosters,and finally the Bivalent(BA4-5) shot,I ooze MNRA when I sweat LOL.


any improvement in your uhm cell reception?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602702212991520770


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2022)

COVID vaccine hesitancy associated with increased traffic crash risk







sunnybrook.ca




I’m assuming this study haa more to do with demographic intelligence, or lack of !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> COVID vaccine hesitancy associated with increased traffic crash risk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some asshole went through a stop sign and plowed into me last night and took off, fortunately the cops were right there and off they went on a chase. I drove home and called the cops, he didn't have insurance and they damaged a cop car trying to get him, I'll bet he wasn't vaxxed either!


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some asshole went through a stop sign and plowed into me last night and took off, fortunately the cops were right there and off they went on a chase. I drove home and called the cops, he didn't have insurance and they damaged a cop car trying to get him, I'll bet he wasn't vaxxed either!


Wait! You didn’t chase him/her down and pull out your glock? Right, your Canadian, never mind. Fuck we’re so boring


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

Why the Age of American Progress Ended


Invention alone can’t change the world; what matters is what happens next.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Wait! You didn’t chase him/her down and pull out your glock? Right, your Canadian, never mind. Fuck we’re so boring


Hey I pay taxes and he almost hit the cop car too, so they provided the service of chasing him down while I extracted myself from the fucking snowbank, that I dove into trying to avoid him.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey I pay taxes and he almost hit the cop car too, so they provided the service of chasing him down while I extracted myself from the fucking snowbank, that I dove into trying to avoid him.


Thank god for snowbanks, they’ve saved me many times lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Thank god for snowbanks, they’ve saved me many times lol.


y’all have polite terrain


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 14, 2022)

[QUOTE="cannabineer, post: 17194086, member: 367543"
any improvement in your uhm cell reception?
[/QUOTE]LOL,I'm always happy provide entertainment,no reception issues,but I emit a green glow on infrared scans.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> cannabineer said:
> 
> 
> > any improvement in your uhm cell reception?
> ...


No car key/forehead issues?


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No car key/forehead issues?


I'm good to go,all I can say is I've been jabbed 5 times,2 of those were compounded w/flu shots also,and other than some lethargy no probs.,Anybody reluctant out there roll up your sleeve(no big deal).Shit on my own I have the immune system of a bulldog,I've only done all this to protect the more vulnerable among us and some people very dear to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm good to go,all I can say is I've been jabbed 5 times,2 of those were compounded w/flu shots also,and other than some lethargy no probs.,Anybody reluctant out there roll up your sleeve(no big deal).Shit on my own I have the immune system of a bulldog,I've only done all this to protect the more vulnerable among us and some people very dear to me.


Some experts say in a year or two there could be a killer strain of covid or even flu, by then we should have effective vaccines to meet it quickly. These antivaxxers might end up really fucking themselves then because they believe bullshit, there is an emerging measles epidemic because people believe bullshit. People kill their kids because they believe bullshit and the law it is unclear if it is illegal to kill your own children or tell other people to kill theirs by spreading antivaxxer bullshit. Bullshit kills, it killed hundreds of thousands of Americans with covid according to one recent study and it is conservatively estimated that the vaccines saved 3.2 million lives and kept over 13 million Americans out of the hospital. That would be on top of those killed by covid already and would be as many as 5 million Americans dead, most of them over 50.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some experts say in a year or two there could be a killer strain of covid or even flu, by then we should have effective vaccines to meet it quickly. These antivaxxers might end up really fucking themselves then because they believe bullshit, there is an emerging measles epidemic because people believe bullshit. People kill their kids because they believe bullshit and the law it is unclear if it is illegal to kill your own children or tell other people to kill theirs by spreading antivaxxer bullshit. Bullshit kills, it killed hundreds of thousands of Americans with covid according to one recent study and it is conservatively estimated that the vaccines saved 3.2 million lives and kept over 13 million Americans out of the hospital. That would be on top of those killed by covid already and would be as many as 5 million Americans dead, most of them over 50.


Scary future,possible epidemics,war,climate,tribal politics,etc,but we can only hope.The world has been on the brink since since the cold war in reality,remember the Soviet Lt.Col commanding a ICBM brigade rec. launch codes and holding back knowing it is prob. equip. failure as just one of several "close calls". As for diseases, the future Covid vaccines are trending to being in a easier more effective nasal mist and I believe a MNRA flu vaccine is being developed. As for the BS around anti-vaxxing,I still can't believe so many resisted a simple shot,I swear the reason some people refue things due to their Constitutional rights are being contrarians just because they can."It's my right to say no",so they do and get off on it regardless of data or truth or common good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Scary future,possible epidemics,war,climate,tribal politics,etc,but we can only hope.The world has been on the brink since since the cold war in reality,remember the Soviet Lt.Col commanding a ICBM brigade rec. launch codes and holding back knowing it is prob. equip. failure as just one of several "close calls". As for diseases, the future Covid vaccines are trending to being in a easier more effective nasal mist and I believe a MNRA flu vaccine is being developed. As for the BS around anti-vaxxing,I still can't believe so many resisted a simple shot,I swear the reason some people refue things due to their Constitutional rights are being contrarians just because they can."It's my right to say no",so they do and get off on it regardless of data or truth or common good.


Well if we get serious pandemics natural selection will take care of them and unfortunately their kids too, so it will be common sense and facts or Darwin's way.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well if we get serious pandemics natural selection will take care of them and unfortunately their kids too, so it will be common sense and facts or Darwin's way.


"You can lead a horse to water.............."


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm good to go,all I can say is I've been jabbed 5 times,2 of those were compounded w/flu shots also,and other than some lethargy no probs.,Anybody reluctant out there roll up your sleeve(no big deal).Shit on my own I have the immune system of a bulldog,I've only done all this to protect the more vulnerable among us and some people very dear to me.


Good on ya mate. I’m rockin the full load also. We have some stealth variants walking past the defenses, and I hope there are capable updates soon. Pandemic fatigue is understandable but not smart.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 15, 2022)

You can get 4 more free tests if you're in the USA.

*Get free at-⁠home COVID-⁠19 tests this winter*
Every U.S. household is eligible to order 4 free at-home COVID-⁠19 tests.









COVID.gov/tests - Free at-home COVID-19 tests


Every U.S. household is eligible to order 4 free at-home COVID-⁠19 tests.




www.covid.gov


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Good on ya mate. I’m rockin the full load also. We have some stealth variants walking past the defenses, and I hope there are capable updates soon. Pandemic fatigue is understandable but not smart.


Thanks man,and your damn right about pandemic fatigue,if our attention span is this weak" Houston we have a problem",look at what the people of Ukraine are enduring in comparison to our inability get shots and follow safe procedures and politicizing this shit,pretty disheartening.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604491724759666690


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)

My buddy Smoke was dying, so we let his family use the riverhouse for his last days. He lasted about two weeks, and the night after he died we had a wake of sorts. Everyone had a good time playing with the grandkids, drinking, smoking and telling Smoke stories, until the next morning when we found out the girls had covid. We tested, and had it too. It's been about a week, so I tested again this morning, hoping there was a trip to the diner for pork steaks, but sadly, I'm still positive.

Hacking and coughing I can deal with. But I have fucking ringing in my ears that really sucks.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

https://www.factcheck.org/2022/12/scicheck-desantis-dubious-covid-19-vaccine-claims/



splains why Repugs have a Fauci hate boner. He keeps effectively debunking their bunk.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> https://www.factcheck.org/2022/12/scicheck-desantis-dubious-covid-19-vaccine-claims/
> 
> 
> 
> splains why Repugs have a Fauci hate boner. He keeps effectively debunking their bunk.


i'd love to see Fauci go off under questioning, on television...tell the fucking morons that they are indeed, fucking morons, and how dare they try to trump his lifetime of experience and good work with 5 minutes of listening to a joke rogain pudcast...i would dearly love to see him put desantis in his place...which is a fucking trashcan.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd love to see Fauci go off under questioning, on television...tell the fucking morons that they are indeed, fucking morons, and how dare they try to trump his lifetime of experience and good work with 5 minutes of listening to a joke rogain pudcast...i would dearly love to see him put desantis in his place...which is a fucking trashcan.


nah. His unruffled dignity is an asset. Folks will demonize him regardless; no point handing them a tactical victory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

I was thinking they might behead them, but times have changed!









QAnon members in Japan sentenced for breaking into Covid vaccination centers | CNN


Several members of a QAnon group in Japan were sentenced by a Tokyo court on Thursday for breaking into multiple Covid vaccination centers, according to CNN affiliate TV Asahi.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> nah. His unruffled dignity is an asset. Folks will demonize him regardless; no point handing them a tactical victory.


well, then i'd like to see someone formidable do it in his behalf...because the morons trying to pin shit to him need to be smacked the fuck down.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2022)

Here we are 2023 now and China lifts their zero policy covid restrictions. They never got the vaccine and now 2 million people are expected to die. How do anti vaxxers explain that one?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Here we are 2023 now and China lifts their zero policy covid restrictions. They never got the vaccine and now 2 million people are expected to die. How do anti vaxxers explain that one?


Their vaccines suck and many refused them, they also have low vaccination rates among the elderly. Joe and others offered the latest mRNA vaccines, since we now have the production capacity, Xi refused, though I imagine he and his cronies got them. It's gonna be a shit show there as the vulnerable die in droves.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Their vaccines suck and many refused them, they also have low vaccination rates among the elderly. Joe and others offered the latest mRNA vaccines, since we now have the production capacity, Xi refused, though I imagine he and his cronies got them. It's gonna be a shit show there as the vulnerable die in droves.


And here come the new variants! India is bracing. What a great way to start another year. This sheeeet is never going to end. I had zero side effects from my last Pfizer booster. I was bracing for at least one day of aches and pains so got the shot on a Friday so that I wouldn’t have to call out of work . Thankfully , I had no side effects at all! Not even a sore arm.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Here we are 2023 now and China lifts their zero policy covid restrictions. They never got the vaccine and now 2 million people are expected to die. How do anti vaxxers explain that one?


China already sees 10 million deaths annually from various causes. Is this 2-million number you quoted supposed to be people dying *from* covid or *with* covid?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, then i'd like to see someone formidable do it in his behalf...because the morons trying to pin shit to him need to be smacked the fuck down.


Nah, no one will do it, because they don't want to be proven wrong. Why do you think that no one from the NIH or CDC showed up to Senator Johnson's covid roundtable which he invited them to?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Nah, no one will do it, because they don't want to be proven wrong. Why do you think that no one from the NIH or CDC showed up to Senator Johnson's covid roundtable which he invited them to?


because Senator Johnson


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> because Senator Johnson


If that was true, then take the opportunity to prove him wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> If that was true, then take the opportunity to prove him wrong.


others have done so, and effectively. This is the guy who claimed the vax causes Aids, after all.









Opinion | Ron Johnson and the COVID Disinformation Pipeline


False claims continue to rock public health to its core




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> others have done so, and effectively. This is the guy who claimed the vax causes Aids, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sen. Johnson also extended an invitation to the following agencies and drug companies to hear firsthand about the impact of their failed response to COVID-19. All declined to participate.


*Dr. Rochelle P. Walensky*, MD, MPH, Director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
*Dr. Lawrence A. Tabak*, DDS, Ph.D., Acting Director of the National Institutes of Health
*Dr. John R. Raymond Sr.*, MD, President and CEO of Medical College of Wisconsin
*Dr. Albert Bourla*, DVM, Ph.D., Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Pfizer
*Dr. U?ur ?ahin*, MD, Chief Executive Officer of BioNTech
*Stéphane Bancel*, MBA, Chief Executive Officer of Moderna Therapeutics
*Dr. Ashish K. Jha*, MD, MPH, White House Coronavirus Response Coordinator
*Dr. Anthony S. Fauci*, MD, Director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and Chief Medical Advisor to the President
*Dr. Robert M. Califf*, MD, MACC, Commissioner of the Food and Drug Administration
*Dr. Peter Marks*, MD, Ph.D., Director of the Center for Biologics Evaluation and Research at the Food and Drug Administration
*Dr. Tom Shimabukuro*, MD, MPH, MBA, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention COVID-19 Vaccine Task Force


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Sen. Johnson also extended an invitation to the following agencies and drug companies to hear firsthand about the impact of their failed response to COVID-19. All declined to participate.
> 
> 
> *Dr. Rochelle P. Walensky*, MD, MPH, Director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
> ...


Because Senator Johnson. Note trap “failed response”.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> others have done so, and effectively. This is the guy who claimed the vax causes Aids, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The page you linked to clearly says that he pushed back on that assertion and that he does not believe that it causes Aids.

This is from his spokeswoman:


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> The page you linked to clearly says that he pushed back on that assertion and that he does not believe that it causes Aids.
> 
> This is from his spokeswoman:
> View attachment 5241282


note “may be true”! The rest is the usual antivax prattle.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Because Senator Johnson. Note trap “failed response”.


No, it's because they don't want to debate with actual scientists.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> note “may be true”! The rest is the usual antivax prattle.


You are playing a word soup here. Show the video and full context.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, it's because they don't want to debate with actual scientists.


actually,


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> You are playing a word soup here. Show the video and full context.


You have a nice holiday. I mean, Senator Johnson smh


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> And here come the new variants! India is bracing. What a great way to start another year. This sheeeet is never going to end. I had zero side effects from my last Pfizer booster. I was bracing for at least one day of aches and pains so got the shot on a Friday so that I wouldn’t have to call out of work . Thankfully , I had no side effects at all! Not even a sore arm.


_Dr. Joel Wallskog on the lack of support for the vaccine injured_

“Let me be clear. For those that are considering a COVID shot, if you have an adverse event after your shot, you are on your own. If you are a parent considering a shot for your child and they have an adverse event, you and your child are on your own. If you can't work, your employer like mine may abandon you. There is little to no financial recourse for you. There is no one to sue. You will likely not be able to find a provider who recognizes and treats COVID 19 vaccine injuries. You may be shunned by family and friends because you are the objective evidence that the vaccine has real complications. You are the vaccine's dirty little secret. After your adverse event, you will likely decide not to vaccinate your children with the COVID shot. And ironically, you'll be called an anti-vaxxer. I urge you to demand informed consent when considering COVID-19 vaccination. That includes understanding the risks, benefits and options of the shot. Demand this from your provider if they use the simple term, quote ‘safe and effective,’ I urge you to run, not walk, and find a new provider and educate yourself about the significant risks, limited benefits and alternatives of the COVID shots.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> And here come the new variants! India is bracing. What a great way to start another year. This sheeeet is never going to end. I had zero side effects from my last Pfizer booster. I was bracing for at least one day of aches and pains so got the shot on a Friday so that I wouldn’t have to call out of work . Thankfully , I had no side effects at all! Not even a sore arm.


In a couple of years they will most likely have a vaccine that will deal with all variants of coronavirus, not just covid, there is very promising research on several fronts and no shortage of cash to do it. It won't so easily slip away and will be blocked evolutionarily speaking and there appears to be several ways to do this. Covid is endemic now and evolving away to avoid current vaccines, though they help and have saved millions with previous variants and with natural infections and boosters, folks have some immunity. For now it will be like the flu shot with a new one each fall to meet the new crop of variants.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Here we are 2023 now and China lifts their zero policy covid restrictions. They never got the vaccine and now 2 million people are expected to die. How do anti vaxxers explain that one?


Ummmm, I was wondering about that myself. Now that the world is pretty clean of virus (it's not)..but their vaccines are shit and won't use our mRNA technology..it's been offered..Xi won't take it..and now they let their people with no immunity out?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In a couple of years they will most likely have a vaccine that will deal with all variants of coronavirus, not just covid, there is very promising research on several fronts and no shortage of cash to do it. It won't so easily slip away and will be blocked evolutionarily speaking and there appears to be several ways to do this. Covid is endemic now and evolving away to avoid current vaccines, though they help and have saved millions with previous variants and with natural infections and boosters, folks have some immunity. For now it will be like the flu shot with a new one each fall to meet the new crop of variants.


so there won’t be like a new variant that surpasses all the vaccines and works like the original covid that killed so many because we had no vaccine. In other words, it would have to be a new pandemic with a new virus other than covid and it can’t be sprung from Covid ? So it’s all under control now.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> so there won’t be like a new variant that surpasses all the vaccines and works like the original covid that killed so many because we had no vaccine. In other words, it would have to be a new pandemic with a new virus other than covid and it can’t be sprung from Covid ? So it’s all under control now.


Unless there's new virus altogether..recent past was SARS and Ebola (which Obama took good care of us during).


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> So your last quote posted would be from AP? I don't recall you using that source but I could be wrong.


No, it was from Senator Johnson's website, I didn't suggest that it was from a news site. I like the AP because it's fairly unbiased generally speaking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Sen. Johnson also extended an invitation to the following agencies and drug companies to hear firsthand about the impact of their failed response to COVID-19. All declined to participate.
> 
> 
> *Dr. Rochelle P. Walensky*, MD, MPH, Director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
> ...


Did he send an invite to Trump and Jared too? 

How about Mike Pence, they were in charge of pandemic response and they impeded help to the states, denied the situation and interfered with the CDC and other government agencies. Then there was the whole horse wormer and HCQ fiasco, not to mention the bleach and UV light press conference. The politicization of vaccines and masks, there is a long list, including Trump's recorded confession to Woodward of malicious dereliction of duty. Then there is the US death toll which was appalling and shameful compared to other developed countries.

Methinks you have selective recall and an agenda.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Ummmm, I was wondering about that myself. Now that the world is pretty clean of virus (it's not)..but their vaccines are shit and won't use our mRNA technology..it's been offered..Xi won't take it..and now they let their people with no immunity out?


Right! This is very sad and horrible! The morgues are overflowing , people are dying in the streets . 2 weeks wait for cremation…The Chinese people are now conducting thier own lockdowns on their own terms. This is crazy! We will never know thee true number of deaths over there from covid but it’s got to be astronomical!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did he send an invite to Trump and Jared too?
> 
> How about Mike Pence, they were in charge of pandemic response and they impeded help to the states, denied the situation and interfered with the CDC and other government agencies. Then there was the whole horse wormer and HCQ fiasco, not to mention the bleach and UV light press conference. The politicization of vaccines and masks, there is a long list, including Trump's recorded confession to Woodward of malicious dereliction of duty. Then there is the US death toll which was appalling and shameful compared to other developed countries.
> 
> Methinks you have selective recall and an agenda.


None of those people are medical professionals. You are off-base with your reasoning.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, it was from Senator Johnson's website, I didn't suggest that it was from a news site. I like the AP because it's fairly unbiased generally speaking.


Which Senator Johnson would that be? Isn't he a Rightie that was involved in the bid to overturn our government and take away free and fair elections? Oh yes he was! YOU just don't know it yet.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> So your last quote posted would be from AP? I don't recall you using that source but I could be wrong.


Here's just one example of my using the AP as a news source in the past (use the search feature if you'd like to find more): https://www.rollitup.org/t/mar-a-lago-raided-fbi-warrants.1078495/page-155#post-17062814


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Which Senator Johnson would that be? Isn't he a Rightie that was involved in the bid to overturn our government and take away free and fair elections? Oh yes he was! YOU just don't know it yet.


So anything that a "rightie" says should be immediately discredited?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> so there won’t be like a new variant that surpasses all the vaccines and works like the original covid that killed so many because we had no vaccine. In other words, it would have to be a new pandemic with a new virus other than covid and it can’t be sprung from Covid ? So it’s all under control now.


No, just that the covid vaccines should improve dramatically when research is applied, this shit is expensive for governments and a pain in the ass for the medical community. Research indicates several effective solutions are possible by targeting more than the outside of the spike protein, something more fundamental to all variants of corona viruses.

We should be in a lot better shape for the next pandemic than the last, the destructive social and economic effects are pretty apparent. Not saying a monkey can't catch a cold and it spreads to a human or some Chinese person won't get bitten by supper!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Their vaccines suck and many refused them, they also have low vaccination rates among the elderly. Joe and others offered the latest mRNA vaccines, since we now have the production capacity, Xi refused, though I imagine he and his cronies got them. It's gonna be a shit show there as the vulnerable die in droves.


The mRNA vaccines suck too though. I know a lot of people who were jabbed multiple times and still got covid to the same degree as the unvaccinated. In fact, my vaccinated co-workers seemed to have gotten it worse than I did.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> None of those people are medical professionals. You are off-base with your reasoning.


Sen Johnson is pretty selective in his witness list and focus, he is also a traitor who tried to deliver fake electors to Pence on the floor on J6. He seeks to sow disinformation doubt and distrust, smoke and mirrors to hide Trump's crimes and failures. When are you gonna stop believing these assholes who consistently make fools of you. This person has nothing to say to anybody with principles and integrity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> The mRNA vaccines suck too though. I know a lot of people who were jabbed multiple times and still got covid to the same degree as the unvaccinated. In fact, my vaccinated co-workers seemed to have gotten it worse than I did.


They saved millions of lives and still confer immunity, there are studies to back this up and I posted them here. They can also respond to new variants much faster than traditional vaccines. Your personal observations are of no value in this matter since you are highly biased against vaccines and have a considerable emotional and egotistical investment.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sen Johnson is pretty selective in his witness list and focus, he is also a traitor who tried to deliver fake electors to Pence on the floor on J6. He seeks to so disinformation doubt and distrust, smoke and mirrors to hide Trump's crimes and failures. When are you gonna stop believing these assholes who consistently make fools of you. This person has nothing to say to anybody with principles and integrity.











Ron Johnson Is a Great White Shark in the Sea of American Crazy


Next on the agenda: the pressing question of whether COVID vaccines are giving people AIDS.




www.esquire.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> others have done so, and effectively. This is the guy who claimed the vax causes Aids, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PJ Diaz said:


> You are playing a word soup here. Show the video and full context.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there...your hour and ten minutes of horseshit...his experts are fucking qtards, his guests are fucking qtards, he's a fucking qtard....
> this didn't help your argument at all, and no one is ever going to watch more than 5 minutes of this crap, if they can manage that without feeling nauseated...


Why did you post that video Roger, it has nothing to do with this "AIDS" assertion?

I found the video in question, and in fact Senator Johnson does not claim it to cause AIDS at all; it was Rumble user Todd Callender who asserted that, and Senator Johnson said that he had to "push back" on that to him. He said "it may all be true", but that's hardly an assertion of fact, and if anything it's an attempt to move the conversation away from such assertion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521549634170195968


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sen Johnson is pretty selective in his witness list and focus, he is also a traitor who tried to deliver fake electors to Pence on the floor on J6. He seeks to sow disinformation doubt and distrust, smoke and mirrors to hide Trump's crimes and failures. When are you gonna stop believing these assholes who consistently make fools of you. This person has nothing to say to anybody with principles and integrity.


Selective? Who did you want him to invite? He invited all of the following folks, who selectively declined:


*Dr. Rochelle P. Walensky*, MD, MPH, Director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
*Dr. Lawrence A. Tabak*, DDS, Ph.D., Acting Director of the National Institutes of Health
*Dr. John R. Raymond Sr.*, MD, President and CEO of Medical College of Wisconsin
*Dr. Albert Bourla*, DVM, Ph.D., Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Pfizer
*Dr. Uğur Şahin*, MD, Chief Executive Officer of BioNTech
*Stéphane Bancel*, MBA, Chief Executive Officer of Moderna Therapeutics
*Dr. Ashish K. Jha*, MD, MPH, White House Coronavirus Response Coordinator
*Dr. Anthony S. Fauci*, MD, Director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and Chief Medical Advisor to the President
*Dr. Robert M. Califf*, MD, MACC, Commissioner of the Food and Drug Administration
*Dr. Peter Marks*, MD, Ph.D., Director of the Center for Biologics Evaluation and Research at the Food and Drug Administration
*Dr. Tom Shimabukuro*, MD, MPH, MBA, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention COVID-19 Vaccine Task Force


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Selective? Who did you want him to invite? He invited all of the following folks, who selectively declined:
> 
> 
> *Dr. Rochelle P. Walensky*, MD, MPH, Director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
> ...


They declined a fraudulent political circus and refused to participate in a lie with a liar.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They declined a fraudulent political circus and refused to participate in a lie with a liar.


You didn't answer the question as to who you wanted him to invite. Your assertion was that "Sen Johnson is pretty selective in his witness list", and I pointed out that he invited a well rounded list of participants. Apparently you can't actually debate that fact, or any of the facts contained within the round-table discussion itself, and instead resort to ad hominem attacks.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> So anything that a "rightie" says should be immediately discredited?


They did it to themselves; have proven to be untrustworthy, liars and schemers..leaving the party in droves so they can have an (I) after their name for the heinous way that (R) has conducted themselves.

Do you have the current list of those who asked for pardon but not received?- stunning who's on it.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No, just that the covid vaccines should improve dramatically when research is applied, this shit is expensive for governments and a pain in the ass for the medical community. Research indicates several effective solutions are possible by targeting more than the outside of the spike protein, something more fundamental to all variants of corona viruses.
> 
> We should be in a lot better shape for the next pandemic than the last, the destructive social and economic effects are pretty apparent. Not saying a monkey can't catch a cold and it spreads to a human or some Chinese person won't get bitten by supper!


It's feces. I watched a documentary which explained that you don't have to necessarily go to wet market to be infected..typically bat feces that lands on someone's food. Chinese spend time outside eating more than we..they like outside close to nature as part of the culture..dusk brings out bats and just like birds? Tell me you've never been shit on by a bird? I have on my shoulder at least once. I wasn't eating but did have to change my shirt.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's feces. I watched a documentary which explained that you don't have to necessarily go to wet market to be infected..typically bat feces that lands on someone's food. Chinese spend time outside eating more than we..they like outside close to nature as part of the culture..dusk brings out bats and just like birds? Tell me you've never been shit on by a bird? I have on my shoulder at least once. I wasn't eating but did have to change my shirt.


Last
Time I got shit on by a bird I was eating. First day on the job eating outside in the cafeteria lounge. It was a sign of things to come.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> You didn't answer the question as to who you wanted him to invite. Your assertion was that "Sen Johnson is pretty selective in his witness list", and I pointed out that he invited a well rounded list of participants. Apparently you can't actually debate that fact, or any of the facts contained within the round-table discussion itself, and instead resort to ad hominem attacks.


Debate if covid vaccines cause aids? This is the kind of disinformation he spreads. Lending that clown any credibility would be morally and ethically wrong. Discuss bullshit, he is no scientist as you like to point out and does not understand the first thing about it. It's just fodder for fools


----------



## CANON_Grow (Dec 24, 2022)

And round and round we go. Some people will never believe the vaccines work, doesn't matter how much proof there is that *THEY DO. *When you're using the defence that the senator didn't explicitly say it causes aids, just said "it may all be true", how is that an attempt to turn away from insane conspiracy theories?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Here we are 2023 now and China lifts their zero policy covid restrictions. They never got the vaccine and now 2 million people are expected to die.* How do anti vaxxers explain that one?*


Like this?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How do anti vaxxers explain that one?





PJ Diaz said:


> China already sees 10 million deaths annually from various causes. Is this 2-million number you quoted supposed to be people dying *from* covid or *with* covid?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


His argument is they die like flies anyway, what's a couple of million more?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 26, 2022)

COVID isn't just infecting you—it could be reactivating viruses that have been dormant in your body for years “Long COVID” in some may not be an entirely new entity, researchers say.

Read in FORTUNE: https://apple.news/A5KC-odROSm6R4latAwnQTA


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> COVID isn't just infecting you—it could be reactivating viruses that have been dormant in your body for years “Long COVID” in some may not be an entirely new entity, researchers say.
> 
> Read in FORTUNE: https://apple.news/A5KC-odROSm6R4latAwnQTA


good article. i find it interesting that Fauci said this was a distinct possibility in 2020...if the director of the cdc says something is a distinct possibility, you'd think maybe someone would have wanted to look into it...then...they might have figured this shit out 2 years earlier, and already been at work on mitigating as much of it as possible...
but it appears republicans and magats were way too interested in qanon horse shit to bother doing anything useful at all...


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> COVID isn't just infecting you—it could be reactivating viruses that have been dormant in your body for years “Long COVID” in some may not be an entirely new entity, researchers say.
> 
> Read in FORTUNE: https://apple.news/A5KC-odROSm6R4latAwnQTA


"What up" Cunning,hope everythings all good w/ya,Covid is firmly entrenched now,looks like the World gave up,pictures of malls during holiday shopping and virtually nobody masking across the US,China now "opening up" after Autocrats realize they can't lock people in forever leading to massive infections and long lines at crematoriums. Only question now is does it weaken as it burns through the pop. or does it hit the jackpot w/a new variant. I took a ride to my job last week to pay my health ins, copay and just went to the office,I debated going to the shop to say hi to the guys and decided to pass on it. I come to find out when I bumped into a co-worker at the laundry that they had a covid outbreak in that building (4guys), one of the 4 had covid in mid August and what contracts it again in a little over 4 months WTF. Shit man, I would have went in there maskless had I decided to stop in,another bullet dodged.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 26, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> "What up" Cunning,hope everythings all good w/ya,Covid is firmly entrenched now,looks like the World gave up,pictures of malls during holiday shopping and virtually nobody masking across the US,China now "opening up" after Autocrats realize they can't lock people in forever leading to massive infections and long lines at crematoriums. Only question now is does it weaken as it burns through the pop. or does it hit the jackpot w/a new variant. I took a ride to my job last week to pay my health ins, copay and just went to the office,I debated going to the shop to say hi to the guys and decided to pass on it. I come to find out when I bumped into a co-worker at the laundry that they had a covid outbreak in that building (4guys), one of the 4 had covid in mid August and what contracts it again in a little over 4 months WTF. Shit man, I would have went in there maskless had I decided to stop in,another bullet dodged.


All is good here, hope you are doing well also. Your Bruins are killing the regular season again!


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> All is good here, hope you are doing well also. Your Bruins are killing the regular season again!


C'mon man, You as a Canadian know damn well that the Presidents trophy is the biggest jinx in sports,a guaranteed first round exit. Hope they drop in the standings a tad,avoid injuries,and peak at the right time which to me looks like they have peaked already. They need to just play at a 55-60% winning % the rest the way and hit the playoffs hot. This is Patrice Bergerons and David Krechi's last go so it would be nice,but once the refs. put the whistle away and the game is played tighter and more physically the history of they're top guys isn't that good,though I do think they are getting more contributions from their less hyped players at this point and their depth seems better.We'll see,but in no way,shape,or form am I strutting around like a peacock about the B's.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i find it interesting that Fauci said this was a distinct possibility in 2020...if the director of the cdc says something is a distinct possibility, you'd think maybe someone would have wanted to look into it


Fauci never worked for the CDC. Besides he never could get his positions clear anyway.









Fauci emails show his flip-flopping on wearing masks to fight COVID


Fauci’s stance on masks has evolved as the COVID-19 pandemic raged on. However, the initial emails suggest that Fauci was initially against wearing masks for day to day life.




nypost.com


----------



## HGCC (Dec 26, 2022)

People don't want to show up for the same reason people didn't want to "debate" George Lincoln Rockwell about race. 

You don't dignify and give attention to that stuff. There isn't a debate to be had anymore, all that happens is you end up getting some shit on your shoe. 

I dont debate the crazy homeless guy talking about 5g towers. There isn't an argument to be won. No amount of logic or reason will sway the conversation, there is nothing to be gained by wasting my time on nonsense.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 26, 2022)

HGCC said:


> People don't want to show up for the same reason people didn't want to "debate" George Lincoln Rockwell about race.
> 
> You don't dignify and give attention to that stuff. There isn't a debate to be had anymore, all that happens is you end up getting some shit on your shoe.
> 
> I dont debate the crazy homeless guy talking about 5g towers. There isn't an argument to be won. No amount of logic or reason will sway the conversation, there is nothing to be gained by wasting my time on nonsense.


Except that the folks who Sen Johnson hosted were medical experts at the top of their fields, not some crazy homeless dudes. In the medical profession, "second opinions" are always respected and encouraged, except apparently when it comes to new experimental vaccines.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 26, 2022)

The waters are sort of tainted with Johnson, it's a much wider thing than just covid, nobody wants anything to do with him because he is so slimey.

It would be like sitting down for an interview with project Veritas, nobody in their right mind would do that. If you act badly enough often enough, your reputation becomes such that nobody wants to be around them.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 27, 2022)

So... anyone read anything about people infected with newer variants, like BQ.1, crapping and pissing more virus particles...?

This Tuesday's infection numbers update still a few hours away but the following, particles in waste water, average over NL, is already a week higher than it's been all year. Deaths still only ~3 per day. Number of reported infections per day was 60 times as high last feb/march when waste water particle count was similar.


Makes no sense... well, less reporting explains part of the difference with early this year. Another part could be explained by less people testing cause they assume it's the sniffles or whatever. But then hospitalization and death rate is still much lower than during previous peaks in waste water measurements.


It gets even weirder, several cities/areas in the west (around The Hague / Rotterdam) have so many particles they raise the national average a lot, yet there's just a small number of reported infections in the same areas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Breakthrough! Receptor “Decoy” Drug Neutralizes COVID-19 Virus Including Omicron and Other Variants


Investigational drug works differently than antibody drugs which are losing effectiveness against the COVID-19 virus. Scientists have developed a drug that potently neutralizes SARS-CoV-2, the COVID-19 coronavirus, and is equally effective against the Omicron variant and every other tested varian



scitechdaily.com


----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2022)

tos folks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Breakthrough! Receptor “Decoy” Drug Neutralizes COVID-19 Virus Including Omicron and Other Variants
> 
> 
> Investigational drug works differently than antibody drugs which are losing effectiveness against the COVID-19 virus. Scientists have developed a drug that potently neutralizes SARS-CoV-2, the COVID-19 coronavirus, and is equally effective against the Omicron variant and every other tested varian
> ...


very good news if it works, could be a good way to ease some tensions with the chinese, if they would accept the help....Xi might not be that grateful, but the people would certainly be.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> very good news if it works, could be a good way to ease some tensions with the chinese, if they would accept the help....Xi might not be that grateful, but the people would certainly be.


It might be a ways away, but maybe they would like to test it for us!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> very good news if it works, could be a good way to ease some tensions with the chinese, if they would accept the help....Xi might not be that grateful, but the people would certainly be.


Give it to a million of them and if they beat covid and don't grow horns, yer good to go!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 27, 2022)

One expert recommends parents avoid latest booster vaccine for healthy children


There's growing concern among some pediatricians about the latest Covid booster vaccine. The reason: A rare side effect that causes inflammation of the heart, and early surveillance shows it impacts young, healthy boys at a higher rate.




www.wral.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 27, 2022)

More than $2.7M paid to 50 claimants of serious injury connected to a vaccine in Canada


According to new statistics, 50 claims of a serious and permanent injury connected to a vaccine authorized by Health Canada have been approved for compensation by Canada’s Vaccine Injury Support Program, which has approved or paid out $2.7 million in total since 2021.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2022)

i wasn't actually suggesting testing it on them, but offering it to them for free or at cost, in a show of friendship...never a bad idea to keep your enemies off balance, and getting them indebted to you in public view can't hurt with world opinion.
it's harder to start a war with a country that just saved potentially millions of your citizens...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607921809524916225


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wasn't actually suggesting testing it on them, but offering it to them for free or at cost, in a show of friendship...never a bad idea to keep your enemies off balance, and getting them indebted to you in public view can't hurt with world opinion.
> it's harder to start a war with a country that just saved potentially millions of your citizens...


All joking aside, Xi was offered the latest mRNA vaccines, by Joe and the EU, the deaths in China are on him for not being better prepared and thinking he could keep the country locked down. Protecting those over 60 at least with the latest mRNA vaccines would have been wise and saved many lives. I'll bet Xi and the top dogs got them.

Experimental drugs will go through the usual process of safety and double blind efficacy trials with the usual ethical guidelines. However if the situation were dire enough with a superduper strain that killed lots, caution would be thrown out the window and they do what appears to work until the proper evidence comes in. It depends on availability, the situation and the country, to a degree medicine is still an art and doctors will try what they think works, if there is nothing else to be done. With covid it took some time to bring order out of the chaos of early reports and treatments, then there was the disinformation of HCQ and horse wormer. Clinical trials told the tale, but covid was a fast moving and changing target and we were flying blind.


----------



## CANON_Grow (Dec 27, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> One expert recommends parents avoid latest booster vaccine for healthy children
> 
> 
> There's growing concern among some pediatricians about the latest Covid booster vaccine. The reason: A rare side effect that causes inflammation of the heart, and early surveillance shows it impacts young, healthy boys at a higher rate.
> ...


That's the same doctor you were posting about before, right? The other doctor in the article is still recommending vaccines for kids, and even gives the data about myocarditis, six times higher risk from covid vs vaccine.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 28, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> That's the same doctor you were posting about before, right? The other doctor in the article is still recommending vaccines for kids, and even gives the data about myocarditis, six times higher risk from covid vs vaccine.


There are a couple of different doctors quoted in the article. To me, the most interesting statements come from Dr Paul Offit, who is far from an anti-vaxxer.









Paul A. Offit


Dr. Offit is director of the Vaccine Education Center at CHOP and an internationally recognized expert in the fields of virology and immunology. He is co-inventor of a landmark vaccine achievement for the prevention of rotavirus gastroenteritis.




www.research.chop.edu





"I am not anti-vaccination," Offit answered with a laugh when WRAL Investigates asked him about his general stance. That said, he voted against the latest recommendations to open up the new booster to younger age groups.
Asked if he would give the bivalent vaccine to his children, Offit quickly replied, "No."

Offit points to three groups who SHOULD get the boosters — the elderly, the immunocompromised and those with high-risk medical conditions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## printer (Dec 30, 2022)

*COVID Deaths Double in China: 11K Daily *
Amid soaring COVID-19 infections in China, the United States is considering sampling plane wastewater to track emerging virus variants. Health experts in the United Kingdom estimate approximately 11,000 people per day are now dying from the disease in China.

The new death toll doubles the estimate from the week before.

Three infectious disease experts who spoke with The Guardian said the aircraft wastewater sampling proposal would do a better job of tracking new virus variants and slowing their entry into the U.S. than the new travel restrictions announced this week.

The federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention announced on Wednesday that air passengers flying to the United States from China will need to show proof of a negative COVID-19 test or documentation of recovery.

The new restrictions come as U.K.-based health data firm Airfinity said approximately 11,000 people were likely dying of COVID-19 in China each day, which doubles its estimate from the week before.

COVID-19 infections began to spread throughout China in November, picking up steam this month after Beijing discontinued its zero-COVID policies including routine PCR testing and publication of asymptomatic case data.

Since Dec. 1, deaths from COVID-19 in China have likely reached 110,000, with infections likely reaching 20.4 million, Airfinity said in a Thursday statement.

The company said it expects China’s COVID-19 infections to hit an initial peak of 3.7 million cases a day on Jan. 13.
On Thursday, the European Union’s health agency said the bloc-wide introduction of mandatory COVID-19 screenings for travelers from China was “unjustified” and pointed to the “higher population immunity in the EU/EEA, as well as the prior emergence and subsequent replacement of variants currently circulating in China.”

World Health Organization Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus called on China to be more transparent with detailed data on the country’s pandemic situation, in a series of tweets.

“In the absence of comprehensive information from China, it is understandable that countries around the world are acting in ways that they believe may protect their populations,” Tedros wrote.

Chinese authorities have officially reported just 10 COVID-19 deaths since Dec. 7, when the government made an abrupt U-turn on its virus policy. Airfinity expects deaths to peak at about 25,000 a day on Jan. 23, with cumulative deaths totaling 584,000 in December.

Given China’s lack of candor, testing wastewater from airlines would offer a clearer picture of how the virus is mutating, according to Dr. Eric Topol, a genomics expert and director of the Scripps Research Translational Institute in La Jolla, California.

Collecting wastewater from planes from China “would be a very good tactic,” Topol told The Guardian, adding that it was necessary for the U.S. to upgrade its surveillance tactics “because of China being so unwilling to share its genomic data.”


https://www.newsmax.com/us/china-covid-19-air-travel/2022/12/30/id/1102479/



Shame China did not jump on the vaccine bandwagon.


----------



## CANON_Grow (Dec 30, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> There are a couple of different doctors quoted in the article. To me, the most interesting statements come from Dr Paul Offit, who is far from an anti-vaxxer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't disagree with Dr.Offit, young healthy children that have already been vaccinated with three doses of the monovalent vaccine or two doses monovalent vaccine and natural infection would be unlikely to end up in the hospital as they already have some protection. Makes sense to me, avoid potential adverse reactions to the bivalent booster doses, better for kids to just get the monovalent vaccine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

*BREAKING: Jared Kushner suddenly in legal jeopardy*

122,449 views Dec 30, 2022
The Legal Breakdown episode 13: @GlennKirschner2 joins to discuss Jared Kushner and Donald Trump's legal exposure in the aftermath of reckless COVID mismanagement.


----------



## CANON_Grow (Dec 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *BREAKING: Jared Kushner suddenly in legal jeopardy*
> 
> 122,449 views Dec 30, 2022
> The Legal Breakdown episode 13: @GlennKirschner2 joins to discuss Jared Kushner and Donald Trump's legal exposure in the aftermath of reckless COVID mismanagement.


No prosecutor with any moral compass at all, would open up Pandora's box by taking that to court. Cute sound bite for a specific audience, BTC and GK getting those Trump clicks while they still can. Terrorist attack, negligent homicide. Gun violence, negligent homicide. Not to mention the federal vs state responsibility, it would never end.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> No prosecutor with any moral compass at all, would open up Pandora's box by taking that to court. Cute sound bite for a specific audience, BTC and GK getting those Trump clicks while they still can. Terrorist attack, negligent homicide. Gun violence, negligent homicide. Not to mention the federal vs state responsibility, it would never end.


They will nail him over the documents, obstruction and J6 federally, prosecuting him more would be pointless, Georgia and NY will probably also prosecute him too. There is far too much crime to prosecute him for it all, but others were involved who have exposure in his various crimes and corruption. All that being said, I believe Trump is guilty of malicious dereliction of duty over covid, manslaughter at least, however he has but one ass to give to the prison system and his crimes are very many.

The only trump trial we are likely to see would be Georgia, they televise all trials and it would be a dandy with republican state officials testifying against him and repudiating the big lie to his face. A TV trial in Georgia would have the biggest impact of all IMHO, Donald could already be in federal custody by then and might appear in orange!


----------



## CANON_Grow (Dec 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will nail him over the documents, obstruction and J6 federally, prosecuting him more would be pointless, Georgia and NY will probably also prosecute him too. There is far too much crime to prosecute him for it all, but others were involved who have exposure in his various crimes and corruption. All that being said, I believe Trump is guilty of malicious dereliction of duty over covid, manslaughter at least, however he has but one ass to give to the prison system and his crimes are very many.
> 
> The only trump trial we are likely to see would be Georgia, they televise all trials and it would be a dandy with republican state officials testifying against him and repudiating the big lie to his face. A TV trial in Georgia would have the biggest impact of all IMHO, Donald could already be in federal custody by then and might appear in orange!


I absolutely believe he is guilty of many crimes and is a piece of garbage, certainly caused more damage than we could quantify. With that said, he does get to take credit for Operation Warp Speed, and vaccines have saved many lives. I will be so relieved when the world moves on and that clown is forgotten, and his band of idiots just fizzle away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> I absolutely believe he is guilty of many crimes and is a piece of garbage, certainly caused more damage than we could quantify. With that said, he does get to take credit for Operation Warp Speed, and vaccines have saved many lives. I will be so relieved when the world moves on and that clown is forgotten, and his band of idiots just fizzle away.


My primary focus with America and Ukraine is the struggle for liberal democracy against totalitarianism and I think with the events in America and Ukraine we have turned a bit of a corner in the larger global fight for liberal democracy. It is the only way forward with our global society and increasing technological power, it's not some ideal, it is a requirement for survival as a species, liberal democracy, the rule of law and social progress. We will live in not just a multicultural country, but in a multicultural world eventually. Heaven or Hell is our choice for the future, a life of leisure and recreation for most and work for the few, or useless mouths to feed and control by a few wealthy and powerful.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> I absolutely believe he is guilty of many crimes and is a piece of garbage, certainly caused more damage than we could quantify. With that said, he does get to take credit for Operation Warp Speed, and vaccines have saved many lives. I will be so relieved when the world moves on and that clown is forgotten, and his band of idiots just fizzle away.


What makes you think Operation Warp Speed was anything more than an empty slogan concealing Operation Impede Actual Progress?


----------



## CANON_Grow (Dec 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What makes you think Operation Warp Speed was anything more than an empty slogan concealing Operation Impede Actual Progress?


Can only base my assumptions on what people close to the situation have made public. Former head of O.W.S. acknowledges certain failures and does give some credit to Biden administration.









Operation Warp Speed Head Says Trump Administration Responsible For 90% Of Vaccine Rollout


Biden has repeatedly claimed the Trump administration left him without a plan.




www.forbes.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> Can only base my assumptions on what people close to the situation have made public. Former head of O.W.S. acknowledges certain failures and does give some credit to Biden administration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot go behind their paywall, but Forbes tends to put a conservative bias on things. This article suggests a chaotic enterprise that was more about branding, as befit the self-promoter-in-chief and his handpicked CDC cripplers. 
Bottom line, we got the vaccines rolled out despite OWS. 



The crash landing of 'Operation Warp Speed' - POLITICO


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> Can only base my assumptions on what people close to the situation have made public. Former head of O.W.S. acknowledges certain failures and does give some credit to Biden administration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a few valid points...But trump seems to have an ability to neutralize almost anything good he does within days of doing it.
trump is a practiced negotiator in a business setting. He got the country a good deal from the pharma companies.
I am, however, fairly sure that in the situation they were in, they didn't have much choice but to negotiate, or much incentive to struggle.
Any pharma company trying to hardball those negotiations would have been making themselves socio-economic lepers.
And, as soon as he got "warpspeed" into place, he started trying to push stupid cures, qanon theories, he started to call the reputation and honesty of the CDC and Dr. Fauci into question, and undermine their efforts to save lives. He inspired a whole segment of congress and more than a few senators to join the parade of lies, and a host of biting flies like steve bannon, joe rogan, alex jones, nick fuentes joined in, amplifying the cloud of lies...
so yeah, give him credit. ALL the credit he's due...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Warp_Speed

when you read that...it really seems like all trump can really take credit for is a very untrumplike willingness to for once in his life, listen to REAL expert opinion, and let them design a response...that he then started shitting on.
so cudos to trump for waiting that long to shit on something, i guess...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> There are a few valid points...But trump seems to have an ability to neutralize almost anything good he does within days of doing it.
> trump is a practiced negotiator in a business setting. He got the country a good deal from the pharma companies.
> I am, however, fairly sure that in the situation they were in, they didn't have much choice but to negotiate, or much incentive to struggle.
> Any pharma company trying to hardball those negotiations would have been making themselves socio-economic lepers.
> ...


Stella Immanuel the demon sperm doctor was a real high point.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Stella Immanuel the demon sperm doctor was a real high point.


there were no high points...just new low after new low.


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What makes you think Operation Warp Speed was anything more than an empty slogan concealing Operation Impede Actual Progress?


Actually is did cut a lot of red tape and allowed several steps to be taken at the same time, so it did save time. Trump was crazy to turn on the one good thing he had done, but that is what he did.


----------



## CANON_Grow (Dec 30, 2022)

As a Canadian, I will never forget that DJT was the President that attempted to stop medical supplies at the border during a pandemic, ignoring contracts that were previously in place. The fact that Canada still allowed the 2000 nurses and other health care providers to cross the border in Michigan alone, where the COVID death toll in that one state was the same as Canada's(literally the entire country at that time), to see Canada's largest trading partner, ally, neighbour, try to block medical supplies was.... eye opening. It certainly changed my view on the relationship between the two countries. I truly believe that will be the biggest damage done by DJT, destroying relationships with ally's that had taken 100 years to build. The fact that DJT was willing to repeatedly fuck over US's largest trading partner with tariffs using national security as the excuse, and use Canada as a pawn with China - I have no reservations about slamming on DJT, he is everything I detest in a human.

DJT owns all the horrible shit, far too much to name, but he was the President and those vaccines did get produced in record time in large part due to OWS. When you're the boss, you own all the horrible shit you and all the people below you do, BUT you also get credit when some stuff goes right - regardless that it would have gone better under literally anyone else.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> As a Canadian, I will never forget that DJT was the President that attempted to stop medical supplies at the border during a pandemic, ignoring contracts that were previously in place. The fact that Canada still allowed the 2000 nurses and other health care providers to cross the border in Michigan alone, where the COVID death toll in that one state was the same as Canada's(literally the entire country at that time), to see Canada's largest trading partner, ally, neighbour, try to block medical supplies was.... eye opening. It certainly changed my view on the relationship between the two countries. I truly believe that will be the biggest damage done by DJT, destroying relationships with ally's that had taken 100 years to build. The fact that DJT was willing to repeatedly fuck over US's largest trading partner with tariffs using national security as the excuse, and use Canada as a pawn with China - I have no reservations about slamming on DJT, he is everything I detest in a human.
> 
> DJT owns all the horrible shit, far too much to name, but he was the President and those vaccines did get produced in record time in large part due to OWS. When you're the boss, you own all the horrible shit you and all the people below you do, BUT you also get credit when some stuff goes right - regardless that it would have gone better under literally anyone else.


I still believe that whatever went right was in spite of him. The damning datum is how he gutted the CDC. Epidemic response is what they do. Had he left management intact and stayed out of the way while CDC implemented known, rehearsed, effective procedures, the history of Covid in US would have been very different. Instead, we have ongoing demonization of Fauci for speaking truth to ego.

To pursue a metaphor, you don’t praise a car that has bad reliability, a dangerous suspension and a propensity to randomly burst into flame 
for having really good wheel bearings. It’s unacceptable no matter how you slice it.


----------



## CANON_Grow (Dec 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I still believe that whatever went right was in spite of him. The damning datum is how he gutted the CDC. Epidemic response is what they do. Had he left management intact and stayed out of the way while CDC implemented known, rehearsed, effective procedures, the history of Covid in US would have been very different. Instead, we have ongoing demonization of Fauci for speaking truth to ego.
> 
> To pursue a metaphor, you don’t praise a car that has bad reliability, a dangerous suspension and a propensity to randomly burst into flame
> for having really good wheel bearings. It’s unacceptable no matter how you slice it.


To continue your metaphor, slightly different meaning for bearings, but bear with me - there will be some people that will put grease into those bearings if they believe they are actually really good wheel bearings, but will refuse to if they believe those wheel bearings are woke or libtarded. Grease is good for bearings, so lets point out that they are really good wheel bearings, look past the flames and other stuff, for now. 

Totally butchered metaphor, but trust it conveys my thoughts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> To continue your metaphor, slightly different meaning for bearings, but bear with me - there will be some people that will put grease into those bearings if they believe they are actually really good wheel bearings, but will refuse to if they believe those wheel bearings are woke or libtarded. Grease is good for bearings, so lets point out that they are really good wheel bearings, look past the flames and other stuff, for now.
> 
> Totally butchered metaphor, but trust it conveys my thoughts.


Yeah...But the thing is...Those greasy, antilibtard, unwoke people are fucking stupid.
They support stupid things, and Do stupid things, and Vote for stupid things, and Say stupid things...
They voted trump into office, they refused to impeach him, in the face of clear evidence of his guilt, TWICE.
They give him millions of dollars to campaign with, that ends up paying for his legal bills, and who the hell knows what?
Who does those kind of things? Those greasy guys...the stupid ones.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 31, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> As a Canadian, I will never forget that DJT was the President that attempted to stop medical supplies at the border during a pandemic, ignoring contracts that were previously in place. The fact that Canada still allowed the 2000 nurses and other health care providers to cross the border in Michigan alone, where the COVID death toll in that one state was the same as Canada's(literally the entire country at that time), to see Canada's largest trading partner, ally, neighbour, try to block medical supplies was.... eye opening. It certainly changed my view on the relationship between the two countries. I truly believe that will be the biggest damage done by DJT, destroying relationships with ally's that had taken 100 years to build. The fact that DJT was willing to repeatedly fuck over US's largest trading partner with tariffs using national security as the excuse, and use Canada as a pawn with China - I have no reservations about slamming on DJT, he is everything I detest in a human.
> 
> DJT owns all the horrible shit, far too much to name, but he was the President and those vaccines did get produced in record time in large part due to OWS. When you're the boss, you own all the horrible shit you and all the people below you do, BUT you also get credit when some stuff goes right - regardless that it would have gone better under literally anyone else.


Sorry, my friend up north,but we're still bros,4 years of that FKnut can't break the USA/Canadian bond,the longest most peaceful border in the world. I as an American couldn't fathom ANYBODY I'd want as a neighbor other than Canadians.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Sorry, my friend up north,but we're still bros,4 years of that FKnut can't break the USA/Canadian bond,the longest most peaceful border in the world. I as an American couldn't fathom ANYBODY I'd want as a neighbor other than Canadians.


i don't know, Belgium might be nice, chocolate and waffles?...hell, bring Taiwan over, there's plenty of room in Canadia...


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know, Belgium might be nice, chocolate and waffles?...hell, bring Taiwan over, there's plenty of room in Canadia...


I've actually played out scenarios in my mind at what a peaceful resolution of the China/Taiwan situation could entail,and one of them is a 5 yr. plan which relocates Taiwanese people and their industry somewhere either hosted or their own sovereignty in exchange for the vacated land and those who want to re-unite to diffuse a war which whoever gets the shit end of the stick is going to go nuke.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know, Belgium might be nice, chocolate and waffles?...hell, bring Taiwan over, there's plenty of room in Canadia...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I've actually played out scenarios in my mind at what a peaceful resolution of the China/Taiwan situation could entail,and one of them is a 5 yr. plan which relocates Taiwanese people and their industry somewhere either hosted or their own sovereignty in exchange for the vacated land and those who want to re-unite to diffuse a war which whoever gets the shit end of the stick is going to go nuke.


if you care to look back for it, i suggested a similar relocation plan at one point, and the assholes in this thread had the nerve to offer valid points why it wouldn't work...i don't care to reread it myself, but it exists somewhere in this thread, or the war thread...i don't recall which


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


oh come on Canada, don't be like that, you know you'll always be our best girl..


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know, Belgium might be nice, chocolate and waffles?...hell, bring Taiwan over, there's plenty of room in Canadia...


Have you had beaver tails? Way better than waffles, just sayin!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> As a Canadian, I will never forget that DJT was the President that attempted to stop medical supplies at the border during a pandemic, ignoring contracts that were previously in place. The fact that Canada still allowed the 2000 nurses and other health care providers to cross the border in Michigan alone, where the COVID death toll in that one state was the same as Canada's(literally the entire country at that time), to see Canada's largest trading partner, ally, neighbour, try to block medical supplies was.... eye opening. It certainly changed my view on the relationship between the two countries. I truly believe that will be the biggest damage done by DJT, destroying relationships with ally's that had taken 100 years to build. The fact that DJT was willing to repeatedly fuck over US's largest trading partner with tariffs using national security as the excuse, and use Canada as a pawn with China - I have no reservations about slamming on DJT, he is everything I detest in a human.
> 
> DJT owns all the horrible shit, far too much to name, but he was the President and those vaccines did get produced in record time in large part due to OWS. When you're the boss, you own all the horrible shit you and all the people below you do, BUT you also get credit when some stuff goes right - regardless that it would have gone better under literally anyone else.


DJT fucked over America and Americans far more than Canadians! He withheld supplies from US states FFS. Over a million dead and he used as a biolgical weapon when it looked like democrats were mostly dying. After vaccines came out, disinformation with the change in governments lead to so many republicans dying of covid the republican leadership started to panic!

So Canada got off easy with Trump, even though Justin humiliated him with photos of his wife and daughter fawning over him in all the national magazines, tariffs on aluminum and steel were the least of our worries with that lunatic. It's why Justin has a bond with Zelenskiy, he was was mentoring him in Trump survival for years!


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 31, 2022)

My bestest gift 2022


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know, Belgium might be nice, chocolate and waffles?...hell, bring Taiwan over, there's plenty of room in Canadia...


world-class beer. And your choice of Dutch or French, pretty much.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> My bestest gift 2022 View attachment 5243553


just you wait - he will do even that wrong, leave ketchup all over the place, and claim victory!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Have you had beaver tails? Way better than waffles, just sayin!


probably not what I’m thinking. For either term.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> My bestest gift 2022 View attachment 5243553


They sold and will sell a lot of that stuff... The fun for Donald has just begun and it will get worse pretty fast I expect. When he is indicted over the secret documents it will get really interesting as he squirms and squeals. I particularly look forward to his TV trial in Georgia, federal trials are not televised, but trials in Georgia are and it should be a dandy!


----------



## CANON_Grow (Dec 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> DJT fucked over America and Americans far more than Canadians! He withheld supplies from US states FFS. Over a million dead and he used as a biolgical weapon when it looked like democrats were mostly dying. After vaccines came out, disinformation with the change in governments lead to so many republicans dying of covid the republican leadership started to panic!
> 
> So Canada got off easy with Trump, even though Justin humiliated him with photos of his wife and daughter fawning over him in all the national magazines, tariffs on aluminum and steel were the least of our worries with that lunatic. It's why Justin has a bond with Zelenskiy, he was was mentoring him in Trump survival for years!


Americans chose that clown, he was exactly as advertised. You're right about the tariffs on aluminum and steel, they were a short term concern, but the Bombardier C-Series tariffs was Avro Arrow part 2.

The fact that the Biden administration chose to rip on DTJ regarding the vaccine program is just as big a failure. True leadership looks at the bigger picture, and continuing partisan comments on the vaccine wasn't going to convince more people to get vaccinated. Less vaccinated = higher hospitalizations, higher hospitalizations = less care for all, less care for all = worse outcomes for everyone.

With such a huge list of failures to choose from, to use the vaccine as a partisan talking point is just not smart. The fucking moron is a child, give him a bit of praise and get him to promote his vaccine.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> … With such a huge list of failures to choose from, to use the vaccine as a partisan talking point is just not smart. The fucking moron is a child, *give him a bit of praise and get him to promote his vaccine.*


No.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Have you had beaver tails? Way better than waffles, just sayin!


https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=canadian+beaver+tail+pastry#imgrc=8s3VVi-VTSNELM
they look pretty good, i'd try it...i already like poutine, cheese curds, and moosehead beer...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They sold and will sell a lot of that stuff... The fun for Donald has just begun and it will get worse pretty fast I expect. When he is indicted over the secret documents it will get really interesting as he squirms and squeals. I particularly look forward to his TV trial in Georgia, federal trials are not televised, but trials in Georgia are and it should be a dandy!


they have TWO trump stores here...i truly live in the valley of the damned.
i'm waiting for the SALE signs out front of both of them, and then the short transition when they turn into a dollar tree or a dollar general....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> The fact that the Biden administration chose to rip on DTJ regarding the vaccine program is just as big a failure.


you're right, they shouldn't be limiting themselves to ripping him a new asshole for just this, he deserves so many new assholes that it would make his flabby orange carcass disintigrate into a pile of cellulite and straw...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're right, they shouldn't be limiting themselves to ripping him a new asshole for just this, he deserves so many new assholes that it would make his flabby orange carcass disintegrate into a pile of assholes...


fify


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 31, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> Americans chose that clown, he was exactly as advertised. You're right about the tariffs on aluminum and steel, they were a short term concern, but the Bombardier C-Series tariffs was Avro Arrow part 2.
> 
> The fact that the Biden administration chose to rip on DTJ regarding the vaccine program is just as big a failure. True leadership looks at the bigger picture, and continuing partisan comments on the vaccine wasn't going to convince more people to get vaccinated. Less vaccinated = higher hospitalizations, higher hospitalizations = less care for all, less care for all = worse outcomes for everyone.
> 
> With such a huge list of failures to choose from, to use the vaccine as a partisan talking point is just not smart. The fucking moron is a child, give him a bit of praise and get him to promote his vaccine.


I'd prefer Biden had simply not said anything at all about "his (Trump's) vaccine". Just not mention it and if asked, say the vaccines were produced by Pfizer or whoever made them. Trump didn't have anything to do with the research, testing or production of those vaccines. Pfizer even refused financial help to develop theirs because they saw that aid as a way in for meddling by his administration and their chaos. They were first to roll-out an mRNA vaccine because they rejected Republican "help".

In any case, US politics are (I think) headed away from right wing extremism but we are still at the stage where, with our winner takes all elections, we may flip back back and forth between MAGA and mindful governance over the next four years. I wouldn't make any treaties or plans of importance or scale with the US if I were in charge of a nation that partners with us.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

CANON_Grow said:


> Americans chose that clown, he was exactly as advertised. You're right about the tariffs on aluminum and steel, they were a short term concern, but the Bombardier C-Series tariffs was Avro Arrow part 2.
> 
> The fact that the Biden administration chose to rip on DTJ regarding the vaccine program is just as big a failure. True leadership looks at the bigger picture, and continuing partisan comments on the vaccine wasn't going to convince more people to get vaccinated. Less vaccinated = higher hospitalizations, higher hospitalizations = less care for all, less care for all = worse outcomes for everyone.
> 
> With such a huge list of failures to choose from, to use the vaccine as a partisan talking point is just not smart. The fucking moron is a child, give him a bit of praise and get him to promote his vaccine.


i'll give you a fair opinion...did trump do NOTHING good for his whole administration? no, i'm sure he did a few beneficial things, but i'm honestly hard pressed to name a single one.
anything that seems to be positive, turns out not to be, once the entirety of the situation becomes apparent...
anything positive that he did, was more than likely at the behest of others, who appealed to his sense of divinity in the right way, so he granted them their request... and that is my real, unadorned opinion...he didn't try to do something evil every day, but how does someone that immersed in evil not just slop it around simply existing?
anything, ANYTHING he did good wasn't of his own doing, and he has no human heart to feel compassion with.
any credit he deserves is consumed in one swallow by one drop of the harm he did...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll give you a fair opinion...did trump do NOTHING good for his whole administration? no, i'm sure he did a few beneficial things, but i'm honestly hard pressed to name a single one.
> anything that seems to be positive, turns out not to be, once the entirety of the situation becomes apparent...
> anything positive that he did, was more than likely at the behest of others, who appealed to his sense of divinity in the right way, so he granted them their request... and that is my real, unadorned opinion...he didn't try to do something evil every day, but how does someone that immersed in evil not just slop it around simply existing?
> anything, ANYTHING he did good wasn't of his own doing, and he has no human heart to feel compassion with.
> any credit he deserves is consumed in one swallow by one drop of the harm he did...


That man is an efficient transducer. An input of praise is fully converted to an output of harm.


----------



## CANON_Grow (Dec 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll give you a fair opinion...did trump do NOTHING good for his whole administration? no, i'm sure he did a few beneficial things, but i'm honestly hard pressed to name a single one.
> anything that seems to be positive, turns out not to be, once the entirety of the situation becomes apparent...
> anything positive that he did, was more than likely at the behest of others, who appealed to his sense of divinity in the right way, so he granted them their request... and that is my real, unadorned opinion...he didn't try to do something evil every day, but how does someone that immersed in evil not just slop it around simply existing?
> anything, ANYTHING he did good wasn't of his own doing, and he has no human heart to feel compassion with.
> any credit he deserves is consumed in one swallow by one drop of the harm he did...


I wouldn't disagree. Still doesn't make sense to cut off one's nose to spite one's face. It's one thing for folks on a cannabis forum to react that way, but the evil weasel Mitch made a good point when he told his fellow fuckwads to keep their powder dry.


----------



## CANON_Grow (Dec 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'd prefer Biden had simply not said anything at all about "his (Trump's) vaccine". Just not mention it and if asked, say the vaccines were produced by Pfizer or whoever made them. Trump didn't have anything to do with the research, testing or production of those vaccines. Pfizer even refused financial help to develop theirs because they saw that aid as a way in for meddling by his administration and their chaos. They were first to roll-out an mRNA vaccine because they rejected Republican "help".
> 
> In any case, US politics are (I think) headed away from right wing extremism but we are still at the stage where, with our winner takes all elections, we may flip back back and forth between MAGA and mindful governance over the next four years. I wouldn't make any treaties or plans of importance or scale with the US if I were in charge of a nation that partners with us.


I hope you are right, but I have seen no tangible evidence that right wing extremism is not still on the rise. The concern I have is that it is being used as a blueprint by political parties in Canada and other countries around the world.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 31, 2022)

The XBB.1.5 COVID-19 subvariant — a new version of the Omicron variant — is sweeping through the United States right now amid a chaotic travel season and the early days of winter.









What we know about the XBB.1.5 COVID subvariant so far — Axios


The XBB.1.5 COVID-19 subvariant — a new version of the Omicron variant — is sweeping through the United States right now amid a chaotic travel season and the early days of winter.




apple.news


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The XBB.1.5 COVID-19 subvariant — a new version of the Omicron variant — is sweeping through the United States right now amid a chaotic travel season and the early days of winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that is what I got, it's a son of a bitch. One person gave it to 10 or 11 of us, and to a person, we all had a rough go of it. I know the wife and I, and at least two other people were up to date on our jabs. Not sure about the others.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> If that is what I got, it's a son of a bitch. One person gave it to 10 or 11 of us, and to a person, we all had a rough go of it. I know the wife and I, and at least two other people were up to date on our jabs. Not sure about the others.


I just finished a novel of the near future written by Neal Stephenson, a favorite author. He mentions the societal changes brought on by Covid-19, Covid-23 and Covid-27.

Boy I hope he’s wrong.


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I just finished a novel of the near future written by Neal Stephenson, a favorite author. He mentions the societal changes brought on by Covid-19, Covid-23 and Covid-27.
> 
> Boy I hope he’s wrong.


I'm not up to date on how big a change it would have to have to be renamed. Hope we don't look back at the good ole days of 2020-2022.

We've lost the memories, but there was a time in New Orleans no one could get a job or rent a house until they had gotten and gotten over yellow fever. Too risky taking a chance on someone if they were going to die to you right off the bat.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> I'm not up to date on how big a change it would have to have to be renamed. Hope we don't look back at the good ole days of 2020-2022.
> 
> We've lost the memories, but there was a time in New Orleans no one could get a job or rent a house until they had gotten and gotten over yellow fever. Too risky taking a chance on someone if they were going to die to you right off the bat.


I’m gonna take a wild guess.
The current array of mutant viruses can all be traced to the initial appearance in humans. But it came to us originally from another species.

So it stands to reason that the coronavirus or a cousin is doing its thing in the animal reservoir below our radar, changing without our tracking the cumulative changes because we are pretty busy minding the human pandemic. 

To be a new genus of virus, it would have to be plainly not a close congener of the ones that have gone through the human population. It would either have been in the nonhuman reservoir long enough to have changed beyond recognition, either by our immune systems or those who study immunology.

Or it would be a completely new pathogen. I don’t doubt they are out there. My scariest scenario is that it is a vigorous hybrid of a -19 mutant and something not yet described.

Mind you, this is me blue-skying.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m gonna take a wild guess.
> The current array of mutant viruses can all be traced to the initial appearance in humans. But it came to us originally from another species.
> 
> So it stands to reason that the coronavirus or a cousin is doing its thing in the animal reservoir below our radar, changing without our tracking the cumulative changes because we are pretty busy minding the human pandemic.
> ...


i think environmental stimulation is responsible for some of it. we're raising temperatures, thawing out thing that have been frozen for thousands of years, changing the water tables and how water flows through the earth...just making things more comfortable for every virus and bacteria out there.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think environmental stimulation is responsible for some of it. we're raising temperatures, thawing out thing that have been frozen for thousands of years, changing the water tables and how water flows through the earth...just making things more comfortable for every virus and bacteria out there.


And bring millions of folks to the edge of the wilderness.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 1, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you care to look back for it, i suggested a similar relocation plan at one point, and the assholes in this thread had the nerve to offer valid points why it wouldn't work...i don't care to reread it myself, but it exists somewhere in this thread, or the war thread...i don't recall which


It's the only solution in which everybody involved saves face in spite of what a difficult to achieve proposal it is,reputations and pride are on the line here,and we don't need to see nuclear armed nations reaction's to suffering a mortal hit to their standing. So ,I have no doubt you've considered this option previously, to anyone reasonably intelligent it's the only option I can see that doesn't involve bloodshed or enslavement of a free people.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you care to look back for it, i suggested a similar relocation plan at one point, and the assholes in this thread had the nerve to offer valid points why it wouldn't work...i don't care to reread it myself, but it exists somewhere in this thread, or the war thread...i don't recall which


happy new neener


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2023)

CCGNZ said:


> It's the only solution in which everybody involved saves face in spite of what a difficult to achieve proposal it is,reputations and pride are on the line here,and we don't need to see nuclear armed nations reaction's to suffering a mortal hit to their standing. So ,I have no doubt you've considered this option previously, to anyone reasonably intelligent it's the only option I can see that doesn't involve bloodshed or enslavement of a free people.


have you checked with the Taiwanese if they're willing to give up their home for this plan? the Ukrainians don't seem like they'd be very receptive, and i doubt the Taiwanese would be, either. but necessity is what it is, i suppose, they might change their minds if faced with imminent invasion.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 1, 2023)

CANON_Grow said:


> I hope you are right, but I have seen no tangible evidence that right wing extremism is not still on the rise. The concern I have is that it is being used as a blueprint by political parties in Canada and other countries around the world.









See: Brexit, Trump, ect. The attack being conducted on democracies across the globe by shitty dictators is very real.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 2, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> have you checked with the Taiwanese if they're willing to give up their home for this plan? the Ukrainians don't seem like they'd be very receptive, and i doubt the Taiwanese would be, either. but necessity is what it is, i suppose, they might change their minds if faced with imminent invasion.


No I haven't and it's certainly not a utopian solution,I try to put myself in their shoes as I do generally w/everything in life,I'm sure it would be a heartbreaking decision for them to ponder. I do know that they aren't down for any reunification proposals,the majority of Taiwanese disdain the CCP,and look no further than their brethren in Hong Kong, how'd that work out?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2023)

Do repeated covid infections make you stupid? Many in the antivaccer crowd can't afford to lose much before they start drooling and need assistance filling out forms.

Maybe a new slogan might be get vaccinated, not stupid, if each infection brought ya down a notch or two.









COVID-19 Virus Found in the Brain: Autopsies Reveal Startling New Information


An analysis of tissue samples from the autopsies of 44 people who died with COVID-19 shows that SAR-CoV-2 virus spread throughout the body—including into the brain—and that it lingered for almost 8 months. The study was published on December 14 in the journal Nature. Scientists from the National



scitechdaily.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

According to creationist evolution does not occur and a Bible based approach would not recognize any of this. So teaching creationism in schools is not just a dumb idea, it's a deadly one too. Bullshit kills, whether it's about masks, vaccines or horse de wormer.

I wonder though, does every time you get infected with covid make you just a little bit stupider?









Omicron offshoot XBB.1.5 could drive new Covid-19 surge in US | CNN


The CDC estimates that XBB.1.5 has more than doubled its share of the Covid-19 pie each week for the last four, rising from about 4% to 41% of new infections over the month of December.




www.cnn.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2023)

buckle down for a rough Q1-2 of 2023. Ignore the politicians and their cherry-picked MDs telling you the pandemic is over or that herd immunity is in place. To the nonidiots among us I say maintain red alert: masks, minimal contact with others, wash hands and face a lot. We have an immune-evasion champ on our hands. 









Omicron offshoot XBB.1.5 could drive new Covid-19 surge in US


The CDC estimates that XBB.1.5 has more than doubled its share of the Covid-19 pie each week for the last four, rising from about 4% to 41% of new infections over the month of December.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do repeated covid infections make you stupid? Many in the antivaccer crowd can't afford to lose much before they start drooling and need assistance filling out forms.
> 
> Maybe a new slogan might be get vaccinated, not stupid, if each infection brought ya down a notch or two.
> 
> ...


On a separate but parallel note, apparently mRNA vaccines can cross the blood brain barrier.



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC9021367/



".. biodistribution studies of the mRNA–LNP platform by Moderna in Sprague Dawley rats revealed the presence of low levels of mRNA in the brain, *indicating that the mRNA–LNPs can cross the blood–brain barrier*"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

PJ Diaz said:


> On a separate but parallel note, apparently mRNA vaccines can cross the blood brain barrier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess the main thing is they don't appear to be doing any harm, unlike Covid which attacks neurons and the cells supporting them. It would appear that with each natural infection a person might get dumber with each bout and could get a couple of bouts of covid a year as new strains are always popping up. So trying to stay ahead of the game as much as one can with the latest boosters might be a good idea, until a more permanent vaccine is available in a couple of years. It will still need to be an annual booster along with a flu shot probably. However it beats getting stupider by degrees as yer brain turns to mush over the years and variants!  Antiviral meds still work though so it can blunt the effects of the next wave.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess the main thing is they don't appear to be doing any harm


You clearly didn't read the study. Many adverse events were mentioned, including: acute myocardial infarction, Bell’s palsy, cerebral venous sinus thrombosis, Guillain–Barré syndrome, myocarditis/pericarditis (mostly in younger ages), pulmonary embolism, stroke, thrombosis with thrombocytopenia syndrome, lymphadenopathy, appendicitis, herpes zoster reactivation, neurological complications, and autoimmunity (e.g., autoimmune hepatitis and autoimmune peripheral neuropathies).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

PJ Diaz said:


> You clearly didn't read the study. Many adverse events were mentioned, including: acute myocardial infarction, Bell’s palsy, cerebral venous sinus thrombosis, Guillain–Barré syndrome, myocarditis/pericarditis (mostly in younger ages), pulmonary embolism, stroke, thrombosis with thrombocytopenia syndrome, lymphadenopathy, appendicitis, herpes zoster reactivation, neurological complications, and autoimmunity (e.g., autoimmune hepatitis and autoimmune peripheral neuropathies).


Many? Reported by who? The medical community should be alarmed don't you think?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

PJ Diaz said:


> You clearly didn't read the study. Many adverse events were mentioned, including: acute myocardial infarction, Bell’s palsy, cerebral venous sinus thrombosis, Guillain–Barré syndrome, myocarditis/pericarditis (mostly in younger ages), pulmonary embolism, stroke, thrombosis with thrombocytopenia syndrome, lymphadenopathy, appendicitis, herpes zoster reactivation, neurological complications, and autoimmunity (e.g., autoimmune hepatitis and autoimmune peripheral neuropathies).


reported...not verified, not documented...no factual information....? just a bunch of shit off vaers?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Many? Reported by who? The medical community should be alarmed don't you think?





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> reported...not verified, not documented...no factual information....? just a bunch of shit off vaers?


Good news! The study I posted has 139 footnotes for you to reference, but you might want to start by reading the study first before you just tacitly dismiss it. That is of course, if you really do base your positions on the findings of science. Yes, there are certainly many folks in the medical community who are alarmed, yet you quickly dismiss them.


----------



## CANON_Grow (Jan 4, 2023)

PJ Diaz said:


> You clearly didn't read the study. Many adverse events were mentioned, including: acute myocardial infarction, Bell’s palsy, cerebral venous sinus thrombosis, Guillain–Barré syndrome, myocarditis/pericarditis (mostly in younger ages), pulmonary embolism, stroke, thrombosis with thrombocytopenia syndrome, lymphadenopathy, appendicitis, herpes zoster reactivation, neurological complications, and autoimmunity (e.g., autoimmune hepatitis and autoimmune peripheral neuropathies).


It certainly appears to be a valid study and has a ton of information to parse through. I will need to dig into it more, and speak to people far smarter than myself to know if it's actually valid(edit - not questioning the validity of it, just not informed enough to know either way), but the first few readings of it do raise some questions and makes it clear on-going clinical observation and documentation will be required. Hopefully the science continues to improve and they can get mRNA vaccines with zero adverse effects. I think it's prudent to say the article also states: _"Importantly, these associated AEs are significantly less frequent than analogous or additional serious AEs induced after severe COVID-19"_

The more articles I read about covid19 and vaccinations, the conclusion I think we end up at is there will always be some serious adverse effect to the vaccines for a very few unlucky people, but anyone that had an adverse effect to the vaccine was going to have just as much and likely a far worse reaction to covid19 infection. I hope I'm wrong and they can perfect the vaccine. I really hope we don't have to deal with this shit forever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 8:47 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611222112668381185


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 9:13 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611316661398786055


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 9:16 AM)

Covid isn't over, its endemic here now and an epidemic in China. The rules still apply, one day there will be a much better vaccine and those who refuse it will continue to play dice with Darwin. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611373203141627905


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 12:06 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611772802759102465


----------



## cannabineer (Saturday at 12:10 PM)

This virus has broken the rules we thought we knew. They’re supposed to lose power as they bounce around the host pool.

The new variant is so unlike the one(s) for which we built the vaccines that it might yet be called Covid-22 by the historians.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Saturday at 5:39 PM)

I have a bad feeling about this. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611755907012087813


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 9:18 AM)

CunningCanuk said:


> I have a bad feeling about this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611755907012087813


Same rules as before until spring at least, masks and limit contacts, avoid public spaces and crowds. This time folks are on their own, we have vaccines, boosters and antiviral medications, plus previous infections to help us through. Anti viral medications still work on the new strains and there will be improved boosters or a better vaccine eventually. There is a lot of money and research being applied to this issue globally and from my reading there seem to be solutions, or at least very effective vaccines and medications, though they require the usual studies and clinical trials.


----------



## printer (Monday at 10:47 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Same rules as before until spring at least, masks and limit contacts, avoid public spaces and crowds. This time folks are on their own, we have vaccines, boosters and antiviral medications, plus previous infections to help us through. Anti viral medications still work on the new strains and there will be improved boosters or a better vaccine eventually. There is a lot of money and research being applied to this issue globally and from my reading there seem to be solutions, or at least very effective vaccines and medications, though they require the usual studies and clinical trials.


*New coronavirus variants rendered the last remaining monoclonal antibody treatment useless*
No more monoclonal antibody treatments for Covid are available in the U.S.: The Food and Drug Administration on Wednesday rescinded its authorization of bebtelovimab, a drug previously given to patients who faced a high risk of severe disease.

Over the last two years, the FDA authorized six monoclonal antibody treatments for Covid, but omicron’s many subvariants rendered the drugs less effective so the FDA gradually revoked each of those authorizations. Bebtelovimab, made by Eli Lilly, was the last one standing.

According to the FDA's announcement, the drug was "not expected to neutralize Omicron subvariants BQ.1 and BQ.1.1.," which together now account for the majority of new infections recorded in the U.S. — around 62%, data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention show.

"The big problem is that monoclonal antibodies bind to a very small piece of the virus. As the virus changes, we are now in a position in which we lost them all because they don’t bind to the virus anymore," said Dr. Arturo Casadevall, a professor of medicine at the Johns Hopkins School of Medicine....








New coronavirus variants made the last remaining monoclonal antibody drug useless


The FDA rescinded its authorization of bebtelovimab this week, leaving immunocompromised patients with fewer Covid treatment options.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 10:54 AM)

printer said:


> *New coronavirus variants rendered the last remaining monoclonal antibody treatment useless*
> No more monoclonal antibody treatments for Covid are available in the U.S.: The Food and Drug Administration on Wednesday rescinded its authorization of bebtelovimab, a drug previously given to patients who faced a high risk of severe disease.
> 
> Over the last two years, the FDA authorized six monoclonal antibody treatments for Covid, but omicron’s many subvariants rendered the drugs less effective so the FDA gradually revoked each of those authorizations. Bebtelovimab, made by Eli Lilly, was the last one standing.
> ...


The antiviral medications still work on the latest strains, not the antibodies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 8:24 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612743590324715522


----------



## cannabineer (Tuesday at 2:37 PM)

Please keep masking, folks. And for those who aren’t, please think hard about doing it. Our healthcare system can’t take the hit. 









Health experts warn of another COVID wave


The spread of the newest Omicron variant has public health experts warning of yet another potential COVID wave in the U.S.




www.axios.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Yesterday at 9:38 AM)

cannabineer said:


> Please keep masking, folks. And for those who aren’t, please think hard about doing it. Our healthcare system can’t take the hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serious question.. If you are sitting in a crowded theater full of 500 people for two hours, is wearing a mask really going to help much? People are still breathing all the while, and potential virus particles are coming through the gaps in the mask perimeter the entire time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 9:55 AM)

PJ Diaz said:


> Serious question.. If you are sitting in a crowded theater full of 500 people for two hours, is wearing a mask really going to help much? People are still breathing all the while, and potential virus particles are coming through the gaps in the mask perimeter the entire time.


Most people who wear masks today would not be in that situation, in the midst of another covid wave tearing through America. Masks work and I wear one inside public spaces like the store, it also protects against and slows down flu and RVS another epidemic affecting children. The idea here being to slow it down so the hospitals can cope over the winter, things are different where the climate is colder. Kids get sick as part of growing up, but not millions all at once overwhelming the hospitals, same for new strains of covid, it slows it down and allows healthcare systems to cope.


----------



## cannabineer (Yesterday at 10:07 AM)

PJ Diaz said:


> Serious question.. If you are sitting in a crowded theater full of 500 people for two hours, is wearing a mask really going to help much? People are still breathing all the while, and potential virus particles are coming through the gaps in the mask perimeter the entire time.


I don’t sit in the theater, or visit any other crowd venue. Fortunately, my life does not require such dangerous activities. What drops my jaw are stupid people who do so discretionarily.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Yesterday at 10:08 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most people who wear masks today would not be in that situation


I'm interpreting your answer as "it doesn't really matter if you wear a mask in that situation or not". Is that a fair assessment of your position? You seem to be saying that people who wear masks don't go out to enjoy things like the theater anymore.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Yesterday at 10:10 AM)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t sit in the theater, or visit any other crowd venue. Fortunately, my life does not require such dangerous activities. What drops my jaw are stupid people who do so discretionarily.


That doesn't really answer my question, which was an honest one. I have to work at crowded venues from time to time, and wondering if the mask requirement is really preventing anything in such situations.


----------



## cannabineer (Yesterday at 10:14 AM)

PJ Diaz said:


> That doesn't really answer my question, which was an honest one. I have to work at crowded venues from time to time, and wondering if the mask requirement is really preventing anything in such situations.


The question started with a bad premise. The situation you describe is one on which I do not participate. It would degrade my one duty, which is not to transmit the pathogen.

I am very sorry that your work requires it. In your instance, I would recommend a cartridge respirator. If your employer balks, change jobs. It’s a seller’s market.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Yesterday at 10:18 AM)

cannabineer said:


> The question started with a bad premise. The situation you describe is one on which I do not participate. It would degrade my one duty, which is not to transmit the pathogen.
> 
> I am very sorry that your work requires it. In your instance, I would recommend a cartridge respirator. If your employer balks, change jobs. It’s a seller’s market.


Naw, I've worked a couple of hundred shows since the start of the pandemic. If I was worried about being around people that much, I would change careers. We've had a mask mandate for years now, but most concert-goers don't want to wear masks these days.


----------



## cannabineer (Yesterday at 10:20 AM)

PJ Diaz said:


> Naw, I've worked a couple of hundred shows since the start of the pandemic. If I was worried about being around people that much, I would change careers. We've had a mask mandate for years now, but most concert-goers don't want to wear masks these days.


The sad part about that, for both you and your clients, is the displayed indifference to a proven life-saving measure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 10:24 AM)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm interpreting your answer as "it doesn't really matter if you wear a mask in that situation or not". Is that a fair assessment of your position? You seem to be saying that people who wear masks don't go out to enjoy things like the theater anymore.


I would say your odds of exposure are greatly increased! It depends on the mask too, something better than a surgical mask. Masks seemed to do a pretty good job of protecting healthcare workers during the worst of it when they were working in a sea of infection with no other protection. There is nothing wrong with people wearing masks, its a personal choice to spread disease, the same as with vaccines. There will be better vaccines too in a couple of years that it won't slip away from as easily or at all, in the meantime the antiviral meds still work, but the antibodies don't and the latest strains are good at evading not just the latest vaccines, but previous natural infections too.

It is smart to wear a mask inside public places and to get boosted, since there are several strains circulating most of which it helps with a lot.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Yesterday at 10:28 AM)

cannabineer said:


> The sad part about that, for both you and your clients, is the displayed indifference to a proven life-saving measure.


I've always worn a mask for events during the pandemic. I only posed the question, and you refused to answer, but did imply that you feel that it's an unsafe environment regardless of mask usage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 10:29 AM)

PJ Diaz said:


> Naw, I've worked a couple of hundred shows since the start of the pandemic. If I was worried about being around people that much, I would change careers. We've had a mask mandate for years now, but most concert-goers don't want to wear masks these days.


Most are younger people, there is a demographic divide with covid that is more apparent in other places than America where it got mixed up with politics. The young and horny want their freedom, time passes slower for them than older folks and the attitudes of the young are different from the old and vulnerable.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Yesterday at 10:34 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most are younger people


That's not really true. It depends on the event. I do all kinds of concerts/events. My original question was about theater (perhaps I should have used the French spelling, Theatre), which in fact is largely attended by older folks. The Nutcracker performances generally attract an audience of a very wide age range. We've required masks, but policing their use serves to be problematic.


----------



## cannabineer (Yesterday at 10:56 AM)

PJ Diaz said:


> I've always worn a mask for events during the pandemic. I only posed the question, and you refused to answer, but did imply that you feel that it's an unsafe environment regardless of mask usage.


I answered fully. The hypothetical situation is one that I avoid on principle. For reasons of your own, you falsely assert that I did not fully engage the question.

I more than feel it. I know it. *It is established fact.* I mimimize the one thing I dread: to be part of any virus casualty’s transmission genealogy.

Especially that it is now 2020 all over again with a pathogen for which we have neither immune treatment nor effective vaccine.

you complain that I’m not playing by your rules. Fine; posit more realistic and less self-absolving rules.

The hard truth remains: our one civic duty in this is not to transmit the virus.

Assuming personal inconveniences is part of that duty, as is not posting a barrage of self-absolving untruths and logic fails about masking, vaccination or the severity of the disease.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 11:44 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most are younger people, there is a demographic divide with covid that is more apparent in other places than America where it got mixed up with politics. The young and horny want their freedom, time passes slower for them than older folks and the attitudes of the young are different from the old and vulnerable.


Live events attract younger people and the kinds of shows you describe appeal to an older audience and families for the most part. There are plenty of older people around in public who don't wear masks these days, not many do. It is winter where I live and that makes things worse for covid and flu spread inside public places and covid lasts longer outside in the cold. Each successive wave of covid has been more contagious than the last, it is contagion that wins Darwin's race and covid now is the most infectious disease known. Lockdowns are not practical, but work as we see in China, but they never used the time they bought wisely and are not prepared for what is happening as the older generation dies off.

Covid is still a threat and there is a lot of money and medical brains focused on it with much promising research and stuff under trials now. Safety and clinical trials take awhile, even with telescoped clinical trials underway. Covid is a moving target, but there are weaknesses common to all coronaviruses, fundamental weaknesses it can't mutate away from or around.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 8:47 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613135400737951747


----------



## CANON_Grow (53 minutes ago)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's not really true. It depends on the event. I do all kinds of concerts/events. My original question was about theater (perhaps I should have used the French spelling, Theatre), which in fact is largely attended by older folks. The Nutcracker performances generally attract an audience of a very wide age range. We've required masks, but policing their use serves to be problematic.


If everyone in the theatre was wearing face masks, the distance and spread of aerosols drops dramatically during talking or coughing. The better the mask, the less distance the viral load for an infectious dose travels. Even a simple three layer cloth mask reduces travel.









Human Research Study of Particulate Propagation Distance From Human Respiratory Function


This human research study quantifies the effect of face coverings on the reduction of droplet and aerosol emission from human respiratory function. Speech and c




academic.oup.com





If you want to protect yourself, N95 respirator is far better - with some conditions attached to it. Fit testing for a quality seal being the most important and I have come across articles where it is discussed that a surgical mask may be more protective if the N95 is not fitting properly.









What doctors wish patients knew about wearing N95 masks


The CDC recommends N95 or KN95 masks in public indoor spaces to best protect against SARS-CoV-2. Two doctors share their tips on using these masks.




www.ama-assn.org





I did read another article that discussed the benefits of wearing a surgical mask over top of a proper fitting N95 so velocity of aerosols was lowered and allowed better filtration, but goes a bit beyond the question.

Enforcing mask use is really tough, it would be nice if a kind reminder was all it took. The world could really use a bit more compassion for each other right about now.

TLDR; Yes, wearing a mask will provide some level of protection for you in a theater.


----------



## PJ Diaz (6 minutes ago)

CANON_Grow said:


> If everyone in the theatre was wearing face masks, the distance and spread of aerosols drops dramatically during talking or coughing. The better the mask, the less distance the viral load for an infectious dose travels. Even a simple three layer cloth mask reduces travel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frankly I'd rather be able to turn away folks for displaying covid symptoms than require them to wear masks. We have required masks continually, and also required vax or negative test for some time. What drives me nuts is when people come in masked, and then start coughing and sneezing a bunch (sometimes even removing their masks in the process). These people should stay the fk home, not come to the theater. But hey, they just spend $30 a ticket to watch their grand kids perform in the Nutcracker for 5-minutes, so they can't stay home and miss that, even if it means getting other people sick. That said, yes mask enforcement sucks. Myself and my staff have been threatened and berated for requiring people to wear masks during events. We're all pretty much over mandating it.


----------

